# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير البغوى****متجدد إن شاء الله

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (ا)
- تفسير البغوى
مقدمة تفسير البغوي 
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي**

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
[ربّ يسِّر وأعن]  
*

*[قال الشيخ الإمام الأجلُّ السيد محيي السنة، ناصر الحديث، ركن الدين، أبو محمد الحسين ابن مسعود الفرّاء البغوى رحمه اللّه]  .
*
*الحمد للَه ذي العظمة والكبرياء، والعزة والبقاء، والرفعة والعلاء،  والمجد والثناء تعالى عن الأنداد والشركاء، وتقدس عن الأمثال والنظراء،  والصلاة على نبيه وصفيه محمد خاتم الأنبياء وإمام الأتقياء، عدد ذرات  الثرى، ونجوم السماء، والحمد لله الملك السلام، المؤمن المهيمن العلّام،  شارع الأحكام، ذى الجلال والإكرام الذي أكرمنا بدين الإسلام ومنَّ علينا  بنبينا محمد عليه التحية والسلام، وأنعم علينا بكتابه المفرق بين الحلال  والحرام، والصلاة [والسلام]   على حبيبه، وخيرته من خلقه محمد سيد الأنام، عدد ساعات الليالي والأيام،  وعلى آله وأصحابه نجوم الظلام، وعلى جميع الأنبياء والملائكة البررة  الكرام.*
*أما بعد:*
*فإن الله جل ذكره أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق رحمة للعالمين، وبشيرًا  للمؤمنين، ونذيرًا للمخالفين، أكمل به بنيان النبوة، وختم به ديوان  الرسالة، وأتم به مكارم الأخلاق، ومحاسن الأفعال، وأنزل عليه بفضله نورًا  هَدَى به من الضلالة، وأنقذ به من الجهالة، وحكم بالفلاح لمن تبعه،  وبالخسارة لمن أعرض عنه بعد ما سمعه أعجز الخليقة عن معارضته وعن الإتيان  بسورة من مثله في مقابلته، وسهل على الخلق مع إعجازه تلاوته، ويسر على  الألسن قراءته، أمر فيه وزجر، وبشر وأنذر وذكر المواعظ ليُتذكر، وقص عن  أحوال الماضين ليُعتبر، وضرب فيه الأمثال ليُتدبر، ودل على آيات التوحيد  ليُتفكر، ولا حصول لهذه المقاصد فيه إلا بدراية تفسيره وأَعلامه، ومعرفة  أسباب نزوله وأحكامه، والوقوف على ناسخه ومنسوخه، وخاصِّه وعامه، ثم هو  كلام معجز وبحر عميق، لا نهاية لأسرار علومه، ولا درك لحقائق معانيه، وقد  ألف أئمة السلف في أنواع علومه كتبًا، كلٌّ على قدر فهمه، ومبلغ علمه،  (نظرًا للخلف)  فشكر الله تعالى سعيهم ورحم كافَّتهم.*

*فسألني جماعة من أصحابي المخلصين، وعلى اقتباس العلم مقبلين: كتابًا في  معالم التنزيل وتفسيره، فأجبتهم إليه، معتمدًا على فضل الله تعالى وتيسيره،  ممتثلًا وصية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم فيما يرويه أبو سعيد  الخدري رضي الله عنه أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قال: " إن رجالًا يأتونكم من  أقطار الأرض يتفقهون في الدين، فإذا أتوكم فاستوصوا بهم خيرًا " * 
*واقتداء بالماضين من السلف في تدوين العلم إبقاء على الخلف، وليس على ما  فعلوه مزيد ولكن لا بد في كل زمان من تجديد ما طال به العهد، وقَصُر  للطالبين فيه الجد والجهد تنبيهًا للمتوقفين وتحريضًا للمتثبطين.*
*فجمعت- بعون الله تعالى وحسن توفيقه- فيما سألوا كتابًا وسطًا بين  الطويل الممل،1/ب والقصير المخل، أرجو أن يكون مفيدًا لمن أقبل على تحصيله  مريدًا.*
*وما نقلت فيه من التفسير عن عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما، حبر هذه  الأمة، ومن بعده من التابعين، وأئمة السلف، مثل: مجاهد، وعكرمة، وعطاء بن  أبي رباح، والحسن البصري، وقتاده، وأبي العالية، ومحمد بن كعب القرظي، وزيد  بن أسلم، والكلبي، والضحاك، ومقاتل بن حيان، ومقاتل بن سليمان، والسُّدّي،  وغيرهم فأكثرها مما أخبرنا به الشيخ أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  الخوارزمي، فيما قرأته عليه عن الأستاذ أبي إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم  الثعلبي عن شيوخه رحمهم الله.*
** أما تفسير عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما ترجمان القرآن الذي قال فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " اللهم علمه الكتاب "  وقال: " اللهم فقهه في الدين "   قال أبو إسحاق: أخبرنا أبو محمد ابن عبد الله بن حامد أنا أبو الحسن أحمد  بن محمد بن عبدوس الطرائفي ثنا عثمان بن سعيد الدارمي ثنا عبد الله بن صالح  أن معاوية بن صالح حدثه عن علي بن أبي طلحة الوالبي عن عبد الله بن عباس.  وقال: أنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن حبيب ثنا عبد الله بن محمد الثقفي  أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن نصرويه المازني أنا محمد بن سعيد بن محمد بن الحسن بن  عطيه بن سعد العوفي قال حدثني عمي الحسين بن  الحسن بن  عطيه حدثني أبي عن جدي عطيه عن ابن عباس. وقال الثعلبي ثنا أبو القاسم  الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن النيسابوري أنا أحمد بن محمد إبراهيم الصريمي  المروزي أنا أبو العباس أحمد بن الخضر الصيرفي، أنا أبو داود سليمان بن  معبد السنجي  أنا علي بن الحسين بن واقد عن يزيد النحوي عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس.*
** وأما تفسير مجاهد بن جبر المكي قال: أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن حامد الأصفهاني قال أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن بطة  ثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن زكريا ثنا سعيد بن يحيى بن سعيد الأموي  ثنا مسلم بن خالد الزنجي عن ابن أبي نجيح عن مجاهد.* 
** وأما تفسير عطاء بن أبي رباح قال: ثنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن  حسن النيسابوري ثنا أبو عبد الرحمن أحمد بن ياسين بن الجراح الطبري أنا أبو  محمد بن بكر بن سهل الدمياطي ثنا عبد الغني ابن سعيد الثقفي عن أبي محمد  موسى بن عبد الرحمن الصنعاني عن ابن جريج عن عطاء بن أبي رباح.*
**وأما تفسير الحسن البصري قال: حدثني أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن عبد  الله بن المكتب حدثني أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد بن الصلت المعروف بابن شنبوذ  المقرئ 2/أ ثنا سعيد بن محمد ثنا المستهل بن واصل عن أبي صالح عن عمرو بن  عبيد عن الحسن بن أبي الحسن البصري.*
** وأما تفسير قتادة قال: أنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن حامد الأصفهاني   أنا أبو علي حامد بن محمد بن الهروي ثنا أبو يعقوب إسحاق بن الحسن بن  ميمون الحربي ثنا أبو أحمد الحسين بن محمد المروزي ثنا شيبان بن عبد الرحمن  النحوي عن قتادة وقال ثنا أبو القاسم الحبيبي  أنا أبو زكريا العنبري ثنا جعفر ابن محمد بن سوار أنا محمد بن رافع عن عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن قتادة بن دعامة السدوسي.*
*** *وأما تفسير أبي العالية واسمه رُفيع بن مهران قال: ثنا أبو القاسم الحسن  بن محمد بن الحسن المفسر أنا أبو عمرو أحمد بن محمد بن منصور العمركي  بَسْرخَس  ثنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن [يزيد]  [البصري]  أنا أبو علي الحسن بن موسى الأزدي عن عمار بن الحسن بن بشير الهمذاني  عن عبد الله بن أبي جعفر عن أبيه عن الربيع بن أنس عن أبي العالية الرياحي.* 
** وأما تفسير القرظي: قال: ثنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن حبيب ثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن الحسن الهروي ثنا رجاء بن عبد الله أنا مالك بن سليمان  الهروي عن أبي معشر عن محمد بن كعب القرظي.*
** وأما تفسير زيد بن أسلم قال: أنا الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن قال كتب  إليَّ أحمد بن كامل ابن خلف أن محمد بن جرير الطبري حدثهم قال: ثنا يونس بن  عبد الأعلى الصدفي أنا عبد الله بن وهب أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  عن أبيه.*
** وأما تفسير الكلبي: فقد قرأت بمرو على الشيخ أبي عبد الله محمد بن  الحسن المروزي في شهر رمضان سنة أربع وستين وأربعمائة قال: أنا أبو مسعود  محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن يونس الخطيب الكُشْمِيْهَني في محرم سنة خمسين  وأربعمائة قال أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن أحمد بن محمد بن معروف  [الهُرْمُزْفَرَه  ي]   ثنا محمد بن علي الأنصاري المفسر ثنا علي بن إسحاق وصالح بن محمد  السمرقندي قالا: ثنا محمد بن مروان السدي عن محمد بن السائب الكلبي عن أبي  صالح  أنا باذان مولى أم هانئ عن ابن عباس.*
** وأما تفسير الضحاك بن مزاحم الهذلي   قال: أنا الأستاذ إسحاق الثعلبي ثنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد السدوسي ثنا  أبو عمر أحمد بن محمد العمركي بسرخس ثنا جعفر بن محمد بن سوار ثنا أحمد بن  محمد بن جميل المروزي ثنا أبو معاذ عن عبيد الله  بن سليمان الباهلي عن الضحاك.*
** وأما تفسير مقاتل بن حيان قال: أنا عبد الله بن حامد الوزَّاني ثنا  أحمد بن محمد بن عبدوس ثنا إسماعيل بن قتيبة ثنا أبو خالد يزيد بن صالح  الفراء النيسابوري حدثنا [بكير بن معروف البلخي الأسدي]  أبو معاذ 2/ب عن مقاتل بن حيان.*
** وأما تفسير مقاتل بن سليمان قال: أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد  المهرجاني أنا أبو محمد عبد الخالق بن الحسين بن محمد السقطي المعروف بابن  أبي رؤبة ثنا عبد الله بن ثابت بن يعقوب المَقْرِيّ أبو محمد قال: حدثني  أبي حدثني الهذيل بن حبيب أبو صالح [الدنداني]  عن مقاتل بن سليمان.*

** وأما تفسير السدي قال: ثنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن الحسن أنا أبو  الطيب محمد بن عبد الله ابن مبارك الشعيري ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن نصر اللباد  ثنا عمرو بن طلحة القناد عن أسباط عن إسماعيل السدي. وما نقلته عن المبتدأ  لوهب بن منبه وعن المغازي لمحمد بن إسحاق أبو شعيب فأخبرنيه أبو سعيد  الشريحي قال: أنا أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي قال: أنبأني أبو نعيم  عبد الملك بن الحسن بن محمد بن إسحاق بن الأزهري أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن  أحمد بن البراء العبدي قال: قرأت على أبي عبد الله عبد المنعم بن إدريس عن  أبيه عن وهب بن منبه. وأنا أبو سعيد الشريحي أنا أبو إسحاق الثعلبي أنا أبو  عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ أنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب بن يوسف  المعقلي ثنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار العطاردي أنا يونس بن بكير عن محمد بن  إسحاق بن يسار المدني وأنا أبو سعيد الشريحي أنا أبو إسحاق الثعلبي أنا أبو  محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن أحمد بن عقيل الأنصاري أنا أبو الحسن علي بن  الفضل الخزاعي أنا أبو شعيب بن عبد الله بن الحسين الحراني أنا النفيلي أنا  محمد بن سلمة عن محمد بن إسحاق.*
*فهذه أسانيد أكثر ما نقلته عن هؤلاء الأئمة وهي مسموعة من طرق سواها  تركت ذكرها حذرًا من الإطالة وربما حكيت عنهم وعن غيرهم من الصحابة أو  التابعين قولًا سمعته بغير هذه الأسانيد بل أذكر أسانيد بعضها في موضعه من  الكتاب إن شاء الله تعالى.*
*ثم إن الناس كما أنهم متعبدون باتباع أحكام القرآن وحفظ حدوده فهم  متعبدون بتلاوته، وحفظ حروفه على سنن خط المصحف الإمام الذي اتفقت عليه  الصحابة، وأن لا يجاوزوا فيما يوافق الخط عما قرأ به القراء المعروفون  الذين خلفوا الصحابة والتابعين، واتفقت الأئمة على اختيارهم.*
*وقد ذكرت في الكتاب قراءات من اشتهر منهم بالقراءة، واختياراتهم على ما  قرأته على الإمام أبي نصر محمد بن أحمد بن علي المروزي رحمه الله تلاوة  ورواية قال: قرأت على أبي القاسم طاهر بن علي الصيرفي قال: قرأت على أبي  بكر أحمد بن الحسين بن مهران بإسناده المذكور في كتابه المعروف بكتاب  الغاية   وهم: أبو جعفر يزيد بن القعقاع، وأبو عبد الرحمن نافع بن عبد الرحمن  المدنيان، وأبو معبد عبد الله بن كثير الداري المكي، وأبو عمران عبد الله  بن عامر الشامي، وأبو عمرو زبان بن العلاء المازني، وأبو محمد يعقوب بن  إسحاق الحضرمي البصريان، وأبو بكر عاصم بن أبي النجود الأسدي، وأبو عمارة  حمزة بن حبيب الزيات، وأبو الحسن علي بن حمزة الكسائي الكوفيون فأما أبو  جعفر فإنه أخذ القراءة عن عبد الله بن عباس وأبي هريرة وغيرهما وهم قرأوا  على أبي بن كعب، وأما نافع فإنه قرأ على أبي جعفر القارئ وعبد الرحمن بن  هرمز الأعرج وشيبه بن نصاح وغيرهم من التابعين الذين قرأوا  على أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال الأعرج قرأت على أبي هريرة، وقرأ أبو هريرة على أُبِّي بن كعب.*
*وأما عبد الله بن كثير فإنه قرأ على مجاهد بن جبر وقرأ مجاهد على ابن  عباس، وقرأ ابن عباس على أبي ابن كعب، وقرأ أبي بن كعب على رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم.*
*[وأما أبو عمرو فإنه قرأ على مجاهد وسعيد بن جبير، وهما قرآ على ابن  عباس وقرأ ابن عباس على أبي ابن كعب وقرأ أبي بن كعب على رسول اللّه صلى  الله عليه وسلم]  وأما عبد الله بن عامر فإنه قرأ على المغيرة بن شهاب المخزومي، وقرأ المغيرة على عثمان بن عفان.*
*وأما عاصم فإنه قرأ على أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي وقرأ أبو عبد الرحمن على  علي بن أبي طالب قال عاصم: وكنت أرجع من عند أبي عبد الرحمن فأقرأ على زر  بن حبيش، وكان زر قد قرأ على عبد الله بن مسعود.*
*وأما حمزة فإنه قرأ على عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى، وسليمان الأعمش، وحمران  بن أعين وغيرهم. وقرأ عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى على جماعة من أصحاب علي،  وقرأ الأعمش على يحيى بن وثاب، وقرأ يحيى على جماعة من أصحاب عبد الله،  وقرأ حمران على أبي الأسود الدؤلي وفرأ أبو الأسود الدؤلي على عثمان وعلي.*
*وأما الكسائي فإنه قرأ على حمزة، وأما يعقوب فإنه قرأ على أبي المنذر سلام بن سليمان الخراساني، وقرأ سلام على عاصم.*
*فذكرت قراءات هؤلاء للاتفاق على جواز القراءة بها، وما ذكرت من أحاديث  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أثناء الكتاب على وفاق آية، أو بيان حكم  فإن الكتاب يطلب بيانه من السنة، وعليهما مدار الشرع وأمور الدين - فهي من  الكتب المسموعة للحفاظ وأئمة الحديث، وأعرضت عن ذكر المناكير، وما لا يليق  بحال التفسير، فأرجو أن يكون مباركًا على من أراده وبالله التوفيق.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (ب)
- تفسير البغوى
مقدمة تفسير البغوي 
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي**
**(فصل في فضائل القرآن وتعليمه)
*أنا عبد الواحد المليحي، أنا [أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح]  أنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ثنا علي بن الجعد أنا شعبة عن علقمة بن مرثد قال: سمعت سعد بن  (عبيدة)   يحدث عن أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي عن عثمان قال شعبة: قلت: عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم؟ قال: نعم قال: " خيركم من تعلم القرآن وعلمه " هذا حديث صحيح  أخرجه البخاري عن الحجاج بن منهال عن شعبة  .
أنا أبو بكر بن محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي 3/أ أنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن  أحمد بن حموية السرخسي أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن خزيم الشاشي، أنا أبو  محمد عبد الله بن حميد الشاشي ثنا حسين بن علي الجعفي قال: سمعت حمزة  الزيات عن أبي المختار الطائي عن ابن أخي الحارث الأعور عن الحارث الأعور  قال: " مررت في المسجد فإذا الناس يخوضون في الأحاديث فدخلت على علي رضي  الله عنه فقلت: يا أمير المؤمنين ألا ترى أن الناس قد خاضوا في الأحاديث؟  قال: أو قد فعلوها؟ قلت: نعم قال: أما إني قد سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يقول: "ألا إنها ستكون فتنة قلت فما المخرج منها يا رسول الله؟ قال:  كتاب الله فيه نبأ ما قبلكم وخبر ما بعدكم وحكم ما بينكم هو الفصل ليس  بالهزل من تركه من جبار قصمه الله ومن ابتغى الهدى في غيره أضله الله وهو  حبل الله المتين، وهو الذكر الحكيم، وهو الصراط المستقيم، هو الذي لا تزيغُ  به الأهواء، ولا تلتبس به الألسنة ولا تشبع منه العلماء ولا يخلق عن كثرة  الرد، ولا تنقضي عجائبه، هو الذي لم تنته الجن إذ سمعته حتى قالوا إنا  سمعنا قرآنًا عجبًا يهدي إلى الرشد فآمنا به، من قال به صدق، ومن عمل به  أجر، ومن حكم به عدل، ومن دعا إليه هدي إلى صراط مستقيم" خذها إليك يا أعور   . قال أبو عيسى: هذا (الحديث) لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه وإسناده مجهول، والحارث فيه مقال.
أنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي أنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  السمعاني أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الزياتي ثنا حميد بن  زنجويه ثنا إسحاق بن عيسى قال: سمعت ابن لهيعة يقول: ثنا مشْرَح بن (هاعان)   قال: سمعت عقبة بن عامر يقول: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: " لو كان هذا القرآن في إهاب ما مسته النار "  قيل معناه من حمل القرآن وقرأه لم تمسه النار يوم القيامة.
أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أبو منصور السمعاني أنا أبو جعفر الزياتي  ثنا حميد بن زنجويه ثنا جعفر ابن عون أنا إبراهيم بن مسلم عن أبي الأحوص عن  عبد الله بن مسعود قال: "[إن هذا القرآن مأدبة الله فتعلموا من مأدبته ما  استطعتم إن]   هذا القرآن حبل الله والنور المبين والشفاء النافع وعصمة لمن تمسك به  ونجاة لمن تبعه لا يزيغ فيستعتب ولا يعوج فيقوم ولا تنقضي عجائبه ولا يخلق  عن كثرة الرد فاتلوه فإن الله عز وجل يأجركم على تلاوته بكل حرف عشر حسنات  أما إني لا أقول ألم حرف ولكن الألف حرف واللام حرف والميم حرف"  ورواه بعضهم عن ابن مسعود مرفوعًا.
أنا أبو جعفر أحمد بن أبي أحمد بن متويه أنا الشريف أبو القاسم علي بن  محمد بن علي الحسيني الحراني فيما كتبّ إليَّ أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين  بن عبد الله الآجري ثنا أبو الفضل جعفر بن محمد ابن الصندلي ثنا الحسن بن  محمد الزعفراني ثنا علي بن عاصم عن إبراهيم الهجري عن أبي الأحوص عن عبد  الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: بمعناه.
أنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن  يوسف بن محمد بن بامُويَةَ الأصْبهاني أنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن يحيى  القاضي الزُّهْرِي بمكة أنا محمد بن إسماعيل بن سالم الصائغ أنا سليمان بن  داود الهاشمي ثنا إبراهيم بن سعد عن ابن شهاب الزهري عن عامر بن وَاثِلةَ  أبي الطُّفيل " أن نافع بن عبد الحارث لقى عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه  بعُسْفَان- وكان عمر استعمله على مكة - فقال له عمر: من استخلفت على أهل  الوادي؟ قال: استخلفت عليهم ابن أبْزَى قال: ومن ابن أبزى؟ قال: مولى من  موالينا قال عمر: فاستخلفت عليهم مولى؟ فقال: يا أمير المؤمنين إنه رجل  قارئ للقرآن عالم بالفرائض قاضٍ فقال عمر: أما إن نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال: "إن الله تعالى يرفع بالقرآن  أقوامًا ويضع به آخرين" صحيح أخرجه مسلم عن زهير بن حرب  .
أنا أبو بكر بن محمد عبد الصمد الترابي المعروف بابن أبي الهيثم أنا  الحاكم أبو الفضل محمد بن الحسين الحدادي سنة أربع وثمانين وثلاثمائة أنا  أبو يزيد محمد بن يحيى بن خالد أنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي أنا جرير يعني  ابن عبد الحميد عن قابوس بن أبي ظبيان عن أبيه عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه  قال: قال رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن الرجل الذي ليس في جوفه شيء  من القرآن كالبيت الخرب "  قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث صحيح.
أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أبو منصور السمعاني أنا أبو جعفر الزياتي  ثنا حميد بن زنجويه أنا أبو أيوب الدمشقي ثنا سعدان بن يحيى ثنا عبد الله  بن أبي حميد عن أبي الحكم المليح الهذلي عن واثلة بن الأسقع عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: " أعطيت مكان التوراة السبع الطوال، وأعطيت مكان  الإنجيل المئين، وأعطيت مكان الزبور المثاني، وأعطيت فاتحة الكتاب وخواتيم  البقرة من تحت العرش لم يعطها نبيّ قبلي، وأعطاني ربي المفصل نافلة "  غريب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (ت)
- تفسير البغوى
مقدمة تفسير البغوي 
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي
**(فصل في فضائل تلاوة القرآن)
**أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح أنا أبو القاسم عبد  اللّه بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ثنا علي بن الجعد أنا شعبة عن قتادة عن  زرارة بن أوفى عن سعد بن هشام عن عائشة رضي اللّه عنها عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال: " مثل الماهر بالقرآن مثل السفرة الكرام البررة، ومثل الذي  يقرؤه وهو عليه شاق له أجران "  صحيح. وقال هشام الدستوائي عن قتادة بهذا الإسناد: " الذي يقرأ القرآن  < 1-42 >   وهو ماهر مع السفرة الكرام البررة "* 

*أنا أبو حامد أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي أنا أبو عمر بكر بن محمد المزني  حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله حفيد العباس بن حمزة ثنا أبو علي الحسين بن  الفضل البجلي ثنا عفان ثنا أبان بن يزيد ثنا قتادة عن أنس عن أبي موسى  الأشعري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول: " مثل المؤمن  الذي يقرأ القرآن كمثل الأُتْرُجَّة طعمها طيب وريحها طيب، ومثل المؤمن  الذي لا يقرأ القرآن كمثل التمرة طعمها طيب ولا ريح لها، ومثل الفاجر الذي  يقرأ القرآن كمثل الريحانة ريحها طيب ولا طعم لها، ومثل الفاجر الذي لا  يقرأ القرآن كمثل الحنظلة طعمها مر ولا ريح لها "  صحيح  أخرجه البخاري عن قتيبه عن أبي عوانة عن قتادة  .
*
*أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أبو منصور السمعاني ثنا أبو جعفر الزياتي  ثنا حميد بن زنجويه ثنا أبو نعيم ثنا سفيان عن عاصم، يعني ابن بهدلة، عن زر  عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "  يقال لصاحب القرآن اقرأ: وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا، فإن منزلك عند  آخر آية تقرؤها "  قال أبو عيسى هذا حديث صحيح حسن.*
*أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أبو منصور السمعاني أنا أبو جعفر الزياتي  ثنا حميد بن زنجويه، ثنا النضر بن شميل ثنا هشام الدستوائي عن يحيى بن أبي  كثير عن أبي سلام عن أبي أمامة أنه حدثه قال: سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يقول: " اقرؤوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شافعًا لأصحابه اقرؤوا  الزهراوين البقرة وآل عمران فإنهما يأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو  غيايتان أو فرقان من طير صوافَّ تُحاجَّان عن صاحبهما اقرءوا البقرة فإن  أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا يستطيعها البَطَلَة "  صحيح.*
*أنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي أنا أبو منصور السمعاني أنا أبو جعفر  الزياتي ثنا حميد بن زنجوية ثنا أبو نعيم ثنا بشير بن مهاجر الغنوي 3/ب ثنا  عبد الله بن بريدة عن أبيه قال كنت جالسًا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فسمعته يقول: " اقرءوا سورة البقرة فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا  يستطيعها البطلة، ثم سكت  < 1-43 >  ساعة ثم قال: تعلموا سورة البقرة وآل عمران فإنهما الزهراوان، وإنهما  تُظلان صاحبهما يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان، أو غيايتان أو فرقان من طير  صواف، وإن القرآن يأتي صاحبه يوم القيامة حين ينشق عنه قبره كالرجل الشاحب  فيقول له: هل تعرفني فيقول: ما أعرفك فيقول: أنا صاحبك القرآن أظمأتك  بالهواجر، وأسهرت ليلك، وإن كل تاجر من وراء كل تجارة فيعطى الملك بيمينه،  والخلد بشماله ويوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار، ويكسي والداه حُلَّتين لا يقوم  لهما أهل الدنيا فيقولان: بم كسينا هذا؟ فيقال لهما: بأخذ ولدكما القرآن ثم  يقال: اقرأ واصعد في درج الجنة وغرفها فهو في صعودها ما دام يقرأ، هذًَّا  كان أو ترتيلًا "  غريب.*
*أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أبو منصور السمعاني أنا أبو جعفر الزياتي  ثنا حميد بن زنجويه ثنا أبو أيوب الدمشقي ثنا إسماعيل بن عياش ثنا ليث بن  أبي سليم عن مجاهد عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: " من استمع إلى آية من كتاب الله عز وجل كتبت له حسنة مضاعفة ومن  قرأ آية من كتاب الله كانت له نورًا يوم القيامة "  .* 
*أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي حسين بن محمد القاضي أنا أبو طاهر (محمد)  بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عمر بن حفص التاجر ثنا  إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن بكير الكوفي أنا وكيع عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح  عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أيحب  أحدكم إذا رجع إلى أهله أن يجد فيه ثلاث خَلِفاتٍ  عِظام سمان؟ قلنا نعم قال: فثلاث آيات يقرؤهن أحدكم في صلاته خير له من ثلاث خلفات عظام سمان "  صحيح.*
*أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أبو منصور السمعاني أنا أبو جعفر الزياتي  ثنا حميد بن زنجويه ثنا أبو الأسود ثنا ابن لهيعه عن زبان هو ابن فايدٍ عن  سهل، هو ابن معاذ الجهني، عن أبيه رضي الله عنه عن  < 1-44 >  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " من قرأ القرآن فأحكمه وعمل بما فيه  أُلبس والداه يوم القيامة تاجًا ضوءه أحسن من ضوء الشمس في بيت من بيوت  الدنيا لو كانت فيه، فما ظنكم بالذي عمل به "  .*
*أنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي أنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي أنا  محمد بن عبد الله الصفَّار ثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي ثنا أبو حذيفة  ثنا سفيان الثوري عن الأعمش عن خيثمة عن رجل أن عمران بن حصين مر على رجل  يقرأ على قوم فلما قرأ سأل فقال عمران: إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون، سمعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: " من قرأ القرآن فليسأل الله عز وجل به  فإنه سيجيء أقوام يقرؤون القرآن يسألون الناس به "  رواه أبو عيسى عن محمود بن غيلان عن أبي أحمد عن سفيان عن الأعمش عن خيثمة  عن الحسن عن عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه قال. وقال محمد بن إسماعيل هو  خيثمة البصري الذي روى عنه جابر الجعفي وليس هو خيثمة بن عبد الرحمن.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (ث)
- تفسير البغوى
مقدمة تفسير البغوي 
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي
**(فصل في وعيد من قال في القرآن برأيه من غير علم)
**أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي أنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد  بن حمويه السرخسي أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن خزيم الشاشي ثنا أبو محمد عبد  بن حميد ثنا عبد الرزاق أنا الثوري عن عبد الأعلى عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن  عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " من قال في  القرآن برأيه فليتبوأ مقعده من النار "  .*
*أنا أبو منصور محمد بن عبد الملك المظفري أنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن  الفضل الفقيه أنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن الحسن البصري ثنا أبو الفضل  العباس بن محمد الدوري أخبرنا يحيى بن حماد ثنا أبو عوانه عن عبد الأعلى عن  سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: " من قال في القرآن بغير علم فليتبوأ مقعده من النار "  .*
*أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حمويه  أنا إبراهيم بن خزيم أنا عبد بن حميد ثنا حبان بن هلال ثنا سهيل أخو حزم  القطيعي، ثنا أبو عمران (الجوني)  عن جندب بن عبد الله البجلي رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من قال في القرآن برأيه فأصاب فقد أخطأ "  غريب.*
*  < 1-46 > * 
*وسئل أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه عن قوله تعالى        وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا        (31- عبس) فقال: وأي سماء تظلني وأي أرض تقلني إذا قلت في كتاب الله ما لا أعلم.*
*وقال أبو الدرداء رضي الله عنه: لا تفقه كل الفقه حتى ترى للقرآن وجوهًا  كثيرة قال حماد: قلت لأيوب: ما معنى قول أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه؟ فجعل  يتفكر فقلت: هو أن ترى له وجوهًا فتهاب الإقدام عليه فقال: هو ذاك، هو ذاك.*
*قال شيخنا الإمام رحمه الله: قد جاء الوعيد في حق من قال في القرآن  برأيه وذلك فيمن قال من قِبَلِ نفسه شيئًا من غير علم. فأما التأويل- وهو  صرف الآية إلى معنى محتملٍ موافق لما قبلها وما بعدها غير مخالف للكتاب  والسنة من طريق الاستنباط - فقد رخص فيه لأهل العلم.*
*أما التفسير: وهو الكلام في أسباب نزول الآية وشأنها وقصتها، فلا يجوز إلا بالسماع بعد ثبوته من طريق النقل.*
*وأصل التفسير من التفسرة وهي: الدليل من الماء الذي ينظر فيه الطبيب فيكشف عن علة المريض، كذلك المفسر يكشف عن شأن الآية وقصتها.*
*واشتقاق التأويل من الأوْل وهو الرجوع. يقال: أوّلْتُه فآل أي: صرفته فانصرف.*
*أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي الهيثم الترابي أنا الحاكم أبو الفضل الحدادي أنا  أبو يزيد محمد بن يحيى أنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي ثنا جرير بن عبد  الحميد عن المغيرة عن واصل بن حيان عن أبي هذيل عن أبي الأحوص عن عبد الله  بن مسعود رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال: " إن القرآن  أنزل على سبعة أحرف، لكل آية منها ظهر وبطن ولكل حدّ مطلع ويروى لكل حرف  حدّ ولكل حدّ مطلع "  واختلفوا في تأويله، قيل: الظهر لفظ القرآن والبطن تأويله. وقيل: الظهر ما  حدث عن أقوام أنهم عصوا فعوقبوا فهو في الظاهر خبر وباطنه عظة وتحذير أن  يفعل أحد مثل ما فعلوا فيحل به ما حل بهم وقيل معنى الظهر  < 1-47 >  والبطن: التلاوة والتفهم، يقول: لكل آية ظاهر وهو أن يقرأها كما أنزلت قال الله تعالى:        وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلا        (4- المزمل) وباطن وهو التدبر والتفكر قال الله تعالى:        كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ        (29- ص) ثم التلاوة تكون بالتعلم والحفظ بالدرس، 4/أ والتفهم يكون بصدق النية وتعظيم الحرمة وطيب الطعمه.*
*وقوله: "لكل حرف حدّ" أراد له حدٌّ في التلاوة والتفسير لا يجاوز، ففي  التلاوة لا يجاوز المصحف، وفي التفسير لا يجاوز المسموع، وقوله لكل حد مطلع  أي مصعد يصعد إليه من معرفة علمه ويقال: المطلع الفهم. وقد يفتح الله على  المدبِّر والمتفكر في التأويل والمعاني ما لا يفتح على غيره، وفوق كل ذي  علم عليم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (1)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة الفاتحة
الاية 1 إلى الاية 7
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي**

سورة فاتحة الكتاب* 

*ولها ثلاثة أسماء معروفة: فاتحة الكتاب، وأم القرآن، والسبع المثاني.* 
*سميت فاتحة الكتاب: لأن الله بها افتتح القرآن. وسميت أم القرآن وأم  الكتاب: لأنها أصل القرآن منها بدئ القرآن وأم الشيء: أصله، ويقال لمكة: أم  القرى لأنها أصل البلاد دحيت الأرض من تحتها، وقيل: لأنها مقدمة وإمام لما  يتلوها من السور يبدأ بكتابتها في المصحف وبقراءتها في الصلاة، والسبع  المثاني لأنها سبع آيات باتفاق العلماء. وسميت مثاني لأنها تثنى في الصلاة،  فتقرأ في كل ركعة، وقال مجاهد سميت مثاني لأن الله تعالى استثناها لهذه  الأمة فذخرها لهم.* 
*وهي مكية على قول الأكثرين. وقال مجاهد: مدنية وقيل: نـزلت مرتين مرة  بمكة ومرة بالمدينة ولذلك سميت مثاني والأول أصح، أنها مكية، لأن الله  تعالى من على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله ( وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ الْمَثَانِي ) ( 87-الحجر ) والمراد منها فاتحة الكتاب وسورة الحجر مكية فلم يكن يمن عليه بها قبل نـزولها.* 

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ (7) * 

*( بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ) بسم الله الباء أداة تخفض ما  بعدها مثل: من وعن، والمتعلق به الباء محذوف لدلالة الكلام عليه، تقديره:  أبدأ بسم الله، أو قل: بسم الله. وأسقطت الألف من الاسم طلبا للخفة وكثرة  استعمالها وطولت الباء قال القتيـبي ليكون افتتاح كلام كتاب الله بحرف  معظم، كان عمر بن عبد العزيز رحمه الله يقول لكتابه: طولوا الباء وأظهروا  السين وفرجوا بينهما، ودوروا الميم. تعظيما لكتاب الله تعالى وقيل: لما أسقطوا الألف ردوا طول الألف على الباء ليكون دالا على سقوط الألف، ألا ترى أنه لما كتبت الألف في ( اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ ) ( 1-العلق ) ردت الباء إلى صيغتها ولا تحذف الألف إذا أضيف الاسم إلى غير الله ولا مع غير الباء.* 
*والاسم هو المسمى وعينه وذاته قال الله تعالى: ( إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلامٍ اسْمُهُ يَحْيَى ) ( 7-مريم ) أخبر أن اسمه يحيى ثم نادى الاسم فقال: ( يَا يَحْيَى ) وقال: ( مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا ) ( 40-يوسف ) وأراد الأشخاص المعبودة لأنهم كانوا يعبدون المسميات وقال: ( سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ ) ( 1-الأعلى )، "وتبارك اسم ربك"   (78 - الرحمن) ثم يقال للتسمية أيضا اسم فاستعماله في التسمية أكثر من  المسمى [فإن قيل ما معنى التسمية من الله لنفسه؟ قيل هو تعليم للعباد كيف  يفتتحون القراءة  ] .* 
*واختلفوا في اشتقاقه قال المبرد من البصريين: هو مشتق من السمو وهو  العلو، فكأنه علا على معناه وظهر عليه، وصار معناه تحته، وقال ثعلب من  الكوفيين: هو من الوسم والسمة وهي العلامة وكأنه علامة لمعناه والأول أصح  لأنه يصغر على السمي ولو كان من السمة لكان يصغر على الوسيم كما يقال في  الوعد وعيد ويقال في تصريفه سميت ولو كان من الوسم لقيل: وَسَمْتُ. قوله  تعالى: "الله" قال الخليل وجماعة: هو اسم علم خاص لله عز وجل لا اشتقاق له  كأسماء الأعلام للعباد مثل زيد وعمرو. وقال جماعة هو مشتق ثم اختلفوا في  اشتقاقه فقيل: من أله إلاهة أي عبد عبادة وقرأ ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما "  وَيَذَرَكَ وَإلاهَتَكَ "( 127-الأعراف ) أي عبادتك -معناه أنه مستحق  للعبادة دون غيره وقيل أصله إله قال الله عز وجل ( وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ ) ( 91-المؤمنون ) قال المبرد: هو من قول العرب ألهت إلى فلان أي سكنت إليه قال الشاعر:* 
*ألهت إليها والحوادث جمة* 


*فكأن الخلق يسكنون إليه ويطمئنون بذكره، ويقال: ألهت إليه، أي فزعت إليه قال الشاعر:* 
*ألهت إليها والركائب وقَّفٌ* 


*وقيل أصل الإله "ولاه" فأبدلت الواو بالهمزة مثل وشاح وأشاح، اشتقاقه من  الوله لأن العباد يولهون إليه أي يفزعون إليه في الشدائد، ويلجئون إليه في  الحوائج كما يوله كل طفل إلى أمه، وقيل هو من الوله وهو ذهاب العقل لفقد  من يعز عليك.* 
*قوله ( الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ) قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: هما  اسمان رقيقان أحدهما أرق من الآخر. واختلفوا فيهما منهم من قال: هما بمعنى  واحد مثل ندمان ونديم ومعناهما ذو الرحمة، وذكر أحدهما بعد الآخر( تطميعا )    لقلوب الراغبين. وقال المبرد: هو إنعام بعد إنعام، وتفضل بعد تفضل، ومنهم  من فرق بينهما فقال: الرحمن بمعنى العموم والرحيم بمعنى الخصوص. فالرحمن  بمعنى الرزاق في الدنيا وهو على العموم لكافة الخلق. والرحيم بمعنى المعافي  في الآخرة والعفو في الآخرة للمؤمنين على الخصوص ولذلك قيل في الدعاء: يا  رحمن الدنيا ورحيم الآخرة، فالرحمن من تصل رحمته إلى الخلق على العموم،  والرحيم من تصل رحمته إليهم على الخصوص، ولذلك يدعى غير الله رحيما ولا  يدعى غير الله رحمن. فالرحمن عام المعنى خاص اللفظ، والرحيم عام اللفظ خاص  المعنى، والرحمة إرادة الله تعالى الخير لأهله. وقيل هي ترك عقوبة من  يستحقها وإسداء الخير إلى من لا يستحق، فهي على الأول صفة ذات، وعلى الثاني  صفة( فعل )  .* 
*واختلفوا في آية التسمية فذهب قراء المدينة والبصرة وفقهاء الكوفة إلى  أنها ليست من فاتحة الكتاب، ولا من غيرها من السور والافتتاح بها للتيمن  والتبرك. وذهب قراء مكة والكوفة وأكثر فقهاء الحجاز إلى أنها من الفاتحة  وليست من سائر السور وأنها كتبت للفصل وذهب جماعة إلى أنها من الفاتحة ومن  كل سورة إلا سورة التوبة وهو قول الثوري وابن المبارك والشافعي لأنها كتبت  في المصحف بخط سائر القرآن.* 
*واتفقوا على أن الفاتحة سبع آيات فالآية الأولى عند من يعدها من الفاتحة  ( بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ) وابتداء الآية الأخيرة ( صراط الذين ) ومن لم  يعدها من الفاتحة قال ابتداؤها "الحمد لله رب العالمين" وابتداء الآية  الأخيرة "غير المغضوب عليهم" واحتج من جعلها من الفاتحة ومن السور بأنها  كتبت في المصحف بخط القرآن، وبما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الكسائي أنا  أبو محمد عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ثنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم  أنا الربيع بن سليمان أنا الشافعي أنا عبد المجيد عن ابن جريج قال: أخبرني  أبي عن سعيد بن جبير( قال )  ( وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ سَبْعًا مِنَ الْمَثَانِي وَالْقُرْآنَ الْعَظِيمَ )  ( 87-الحجر ) هي أم القرآن قال أبي وقرأها علي سعيد بن جبير حتى ختمها ثم  قال: "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم" الآية السابعة قال سعيد: قرأتها على ابن  عباس كما قرأتها عليك ثم قال: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الآية السابعة، قال  ابن عباس: فذخرها لكم فما أخرجها لأحد قبلكم  .* 
*ومن لم يجعلها من الفاتحة احتج بما ثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد الشيرازي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ثنا أبو عيسى إسحاق الهاشمي أنا أبو مصعب عن مالك عن  حميد الطويل عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أنه قال: "قمت وراء أبي بكر  الصديق، وعمر بن الخطاب وعثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنهم فكلهم كان لا يقرأ  "بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم إذا افتتح الصلاة"  قال سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعرف ختم سورة حتى ينـزل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  .* 
*وعن ابن مسعود قال: كنا لا نعلم فصل ما بين السورتين حتى ينـزل بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وقال الشعبي: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يكتب في بدء الأمر على رسم قريش باسمك اللهم حتى نـزلت ( وَقَالَ ارْكَبُوا فِيهَا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا ) ( 41-هود ) فكتب بسم الله حتى نـزلت ( قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ ) ( 110-الإسراء ) فكتب بسم الله الرحمن حتى نـزلت ( إِنَّهُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ) ( 30-النمل ) فكتب مثلها.* 
*قوله ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ) لفظه خبر كأنه يخبر أن المستحق للحمد هو  الله عز وجل وفيه تعليم الخلق تقديره قولوا الحمد لله والحمد يكون بمعنى  الشكر على النعمة، ويكون بمعنى الثناء عليه بما فيه من الخصال الحميدة.  يقال حمدت فلانا على ما أسدى إلي من النعمة وحمدته على علمه وشجاعته،  والشكر لا يكون إلا على النعمة، فالحمد أعم من الشكر إذ لا يقال شكرت فلانا  على علمه فكل حامد شاكر وليس كل شاكر حامدا. وقيل: الحمد باللسان قولا  والشكر بالأركان فعلا قال الله تعالى ( وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا ) ( 111-الإسراء ) وقال ( اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُدَ شُكْرًا ) ( 13-سبأ ).* 
*قوله ( لله ) اللام فيه للاستحقاق كما يقال الدار لزيد.* 
*قوله ( رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ) فالرب يكون بمعنى  المالك كما يقال لمالك الدار: رب الدار: ويقال رب الشيء إذا ملكه ويكون  بمعنى التربية والإصلاح، يقال: رب فلان الضيعة يَرُبُّها إذا أتمها وأصلحها  فهو ربَّ مثل طبَّ، وبرَّ. فالله تعالى مالك العالمين ومربيهم، ولا يقال  للمخلوق هو الرب معرفا إنما يقال رب كذا مضافا، لأن الألف واللام للتعميم  وهو لا يملك الكل.* 
*"والعالمين" جمع عالم، لا واحد له من لفظه واختلفوا في العالمين قال ابن  عباس: هم الجن والإنس لأنهم المكلفون بالخطاب قال الله تعالى: ( لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا )  ( 1-الفرقان ) وقال قتادة ومجاهد والحسن: هم جميع المخلوقات. قال الله  تعالى: "وقال فرعون وما رب العالمين قال رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما"  (23 - 24 الشعراء) واشتقاقه من العلم والعلامة سموا به لظهور أثر الصنعة  فيهم قال أبو عبيدة: هم أربع أمم: الملائكة والإنس والجن والشياطين، مشتق  من العلم، ولا يقال للبهائم عالم لأنها لا تعقل، واختلفوا في مبلغهم قال  سعيد بن المسيب لله ألف عالم ستمائة في البحر وأربعمائة في البر وقال مقاتل  بن حيان: لله ثمانون ألف عالم أربعون ألفا في البحر وأربعون ألفا في البر.  وقال وهب لله ثمانية عشر ألف عالم الدنيا عالم منها، وما العمران في الخراب إلا كفسطاط في صحراء. وقال كعب الأحبار: لا يحصي عدد العالمين أحد إلا الله قال الله تعالى: ( وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلا هُوَ ) ( 31-المدثر ).* 
*قوله: ( مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ) قرأ عاصم والكسائي ويعقوب ( مالك )  وقرأ الآخرون ( ملك ) قال قوم: معناهما واحد مثل فرهين وفارهين، وحذرين  وحاذرين ومعناهما الرب يقال رب الدار ومالكها. وقيل المالك والملك هو  القادر على اختراع الأعيان من العدم إلى الوجود ولا يقدر عليه أحد غير  الله. قال أبو عبيدة: مالك أجمع وأوسع لأنه يقال مالك العبد والطير والدواب  ولا يقال ملك هذه الأشياء. ولأنه لا يكون مالكا لشيء إلا وهو يملكه، وقد  يكون ملك الشيء ولا يملكه. وقال قوم: ملك أولى لأن كل ملك مالك وليس كل  مالك ملكا ولأنه أوفق لسائر القرآن مثل قوله تعالى: ( فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ ) ( 114-طه ) ( الْمَلِكُ الْقُدُّوسُ ) ( 23-الحشر ) قال مجاهد: الدين الحساب، قال الله تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ ) ( 36-التوبة ) أي الحساب المستقيم و ( مَلِكِ النَّاسِ )  ( سورة الناس ) قال ابن عباس ومقاتل والسدي: ملك يوم الدين قاضي يوم  الحساب وقال قتادة: الدين الجزاء. ويقع على الجزاء في الخير والشر جميعا  يقال: كما تدين تدان.* 
*قال محمد بن كعب القرظي: ملك يوم لا ينفع فيه إلا الدين، وقال يمان بن( رباب )   الدين القهر. يقال دنته فدان أي قهرته فذل. وقيل: الدين الطاعة أي يوم  الطاعة. وإنما خص يوم الدين بالذكر مع كونه مالكا للأيام كلها لأن الأملاك  يومئذ زائلة فلا ملك ولا أمر إلا له، قال الله تعالى: ( الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَنِ ) ( 26-الفرقان ) وقال: ( لِمَنِ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ ) ( 16-غافر ) وقال: ( وَالأَمْرُ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلَّهِ )  ( 19-الانفطار ) وقرأ أبو عمرو: ( الرحيم ملك ) بإدغام الميم في الميم  وكذلك يدغم كل حرفين من جنس واحد أو مخرج واحد أو قريبي المخرج سواء كان  الحرف ساكنا أو متحركا إلا أن يكون الحرف الأول مشددا أو منونا أو منقوصا  أو مفتوحا أو تاء الخطاب قبله ساكن من غير المثلين فإنه لا يدغمهما، وإدغام  المتحرك يكون في الإدغام الكبير وافقه حمزة في إدغام المتحرك في قوله  بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ  ( 81-النساء )  وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفًّا * فَالزَّاجِرَاتِ زَجْرًا * فَالتَّالِيَاتِ ذِكْرًا  ( 1-3 الصافات )  وَالذَّارِيَاتِ ذَرْوًا   ( 1-الذاريات ) أدغم التاء فيما بعدها من الحروف، وافقه الكسائي وحمزة في  إدغام الصغير، وهو إدغام الساكن في المتحرك إلا في الراء عند اللام والدال  عند الجيم وكذلك لا يدغم حمزة -وبرواية خلاد وخلف-الدال عند السين والصاد  والزاي، ولا إدغام لسائر القراء إلا في أحرف معدودة.* 
*قوله ( إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ ) "إيا" كلمة ضمير خصت بالإضافة إلى المضمر  ويستعمل مقدما على الفعل فيقال: إياك أعني، وإياك أسأل ولا يستعمل مؤخرا  إلا منفصلا. فيقال: ما عنيت إلا إياك.* 
*قوله ( نَعْبُد ) أي نوحدك ونطيعك خاضعين، والعبادة الطاعة مع التذلل  والخضوع وسمي العبد عبدا لذلته وانقياده يقال: طريق معبد أي مذلل.* 
*( وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ) نطلب منك المعونة على عبادتك وعلى جميع  أمورنا فإن قيل: لم قدم ذكر العبادة على الاستعانة والاستعانة تكون قبل  العبادة؟ فلهذا يلزم من يجعل الاستطاعة قبل الفعل. ونحن بحمد الله نجعل  التوفيق( والاستعانة )  مع الفعل، فلا فرق بين التقديم والتأخير ويقال: الاستعانة نوع تعبد فكأنه ذكر جملة العبادة أولا ثم ذكر ما هو من تفاصيلها.* 
*قوله: ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ ) اهدنا أرشدنا وقال علي  وأبي بن كعب: ثبتنا كما يقال للقائم قم حتى أعود إليك أي دم على ما أنت  عليه. وهذا الدعاء من المؤمنين مع كونهم على الهداية بمعنى التثبيت وبمعنى  طلب مزيد الهداية لأن الألطاف والهدايات من الله تعالى لا تتناهى على مذهب  أهل السنة "الصراط" وسراط بالسين رواه أويس عن يعقوب وهو الأصل، سمي سراطا  لأنه يسرط السابلة، ويقرأ بالزاي، وقرأ حمزة بإشمام الزاي، وكلها لغات  صحيحة، والاختيار: الصاد، عند أكثر القراء لموافقة المصحف.* 
*والصراط المستقيم قال ابن عباس وجابر رضي الله عنهما: هو الإسلام وهو قول مقاتل. وقال ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: هو القرآن وروي عن علي رضي الله عنه مرفوعا "الصراط المستقيم كتاب الله   وقال سعيد بن جبير رضي الله عنه: طريق الجنة. وقال سهل بن عبد الله: طريق  السنة والجماعة. وقال بكر بن عبد الله المزني: طريق رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم. [وقال أبو العالية والحسن: رسول الله وآله وصاحباه]  وأصله في اللغة الطريق الواضح.* 
*قوله ( صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ ) أي مننت عليهم  بالهداية والتوفيق قال عكرمة: مننت عليهم بالثبات على الإيمان والاستقامة  وهم الأنبياء عليهم السلام، وقيل: هم كل من ثبته الله على الإيمان من  النبيين والمؤمنين الذين ذكرهم الله تعالى في قوله  فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ   ( 69-النساء ) الآية وقال ابن عباس: هم قوم موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام قبل  أن غيروا دينهم. وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد: هم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن  معه. وقال أبو العالية: هم آل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر وعمر رضي  الله عنهما وأهل بيته وقال شهر بن حوشب: هم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأهل بيته.* 
*قرأ حمزة: عليهُم ولديهُم وإليهُم بضم هاءاتها، ويضم يعقوب كل هاء قبلها ياء ساكنة تثنية وجمعا إلا قوله  بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِنَّ وَأَرْجُلِهِنَّ  ( 12-الممتحنة ) وقرأ الآخرون بكسرهما، فمن ضم الهاء ردها إلى الأصل لأنها مضمومة عند الانفراد ومن( كسرها )   فلأجل الياء الساكنة والكسرة أخت الياء وضم ابن كثير وأبو جعفر كل ميم جمع  مشبعا في الوصل إذا لم يلقها ساكن فإن لقيها ساكن فلا يشبع، ونافع يخير،  ويضم ورش عند ألف القطع، فإذا تلقته ألف وصل -وقبل  الهاء كسر أو ياء ساكنة-ضم الهاء والميم حمزة والكسائي وكسرهما أبو عمرو  وكذلك يعقوب إذا انكسر ما قبله والآخرون يقرءون بضم الميم وكسر الهاء في  الكل لأجل الياء أو لكسر ما قبلها وضم الميم على الأصل.* 
*قوله تعالى ( غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ ) يعني صراط الذين غضبت  عليهم، والغضب هو إرادة الانتقام من العصاة، وغضب الله تعالى لا يلحق عصاة  المؤمنين إنما يلحق الكافرين.* 
*( وَلا الضَّالِّينَ ) أي وغير الضالين عن الهدى. وأصل الضلال الهلاك  والغيبوبة، يقال: ضل الماء في اللبن إذا هلك وغاب. وغير هاهنا بمعنى لا ولا  بمعنى غير ولذلك جاز العطف كما يقال: فلان غير محسن ولا مجمل. فإذا كان  غير بمعنى سوى فلا يجوز العطف عليها بلا ولا يجوز في الكلام: عندي سوى عبد  الله ولا زيد.* 
*وقرأ عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: صراط من أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب  عليهم وغير الضالين. وقيل: المغضوب عليهم هم اليهود والضالون: هم النصارى  لأن الله تعالى حكم على اليهود بالغضب فقال:  مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ  ( 60-المائدة ) وحكم على النصارى بالضلال فقال  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  ( 77-المائدة ) وقال سهل بن عبد الله: غير المغضوب ( عليهم )  بالبدعة، ولا الضالين عن السنة.* 
*والسنة للقارئ أن يقول بعد فراغه من قراءة الفاتحة "آمين" بسكتة مفصولة عن الفاتحة وهو مخفف ويجوز( عند النحويين )   ممدودا ومقصورا ومعناه: اللهم اسمع واستجب. وقال ابن عباس وقتادة: معناه  كذلك يكون. وقال مجاهد هو اسم من أسماء الله تعالى. وقيل: هو طابع الدعاء.  وقيل هو خاتم الله على عباده يدفع به الآفات عنهم كخاتم الكتاب يمنعه من  الفساد وظهور ما فيه.* 
*أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي وأبو حامد أحمد بن عبد  الله الصالحي قالا أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن حسن الحيري أنا أبو علي محمد بن  أحمد بن محمد بن معقل الميداني ثنا محمد بن يحيى ثنا عبد الرزاق أنا معمر  عن الزهري عن ابن المسيب عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قال: "إذا قال الإمام -غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين-فقولوا آمين  فإن الملائكة تقول آمين وإن الإمام يقول آمين فمن وافق تأمينه تأمين  الملائكة غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه"  صحيح.* 
*فصل في فضل( الفاتحة ) * 
*أنا أبو الحسين أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الكيالي أنا أبو نصر محمد بن  علي بن الفضل الخزاعي أنا أبو عثمان عمرو بن عبد الله البصري ثنا محمد بن  عبد الوهاب ثنا خالد مخلد القطواني حدثني محمد بن جعفر بن أبي كثير هو أخو  إسماعيل بن جعفر عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن عن أبيه عن أبي هريرة قال "مر  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أبي بن كعب وهو قائم يصلي فصاح به فقال:  تعالى يا أبي فعجل أبي في صلاته، ثم جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال: ما منعك يا أبي أن تجيبني إذ دعوتك؟ أليس الله يقول:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ   ( 24-الأنفال ) قال أبي: لا جرم يا رسول الله لا تدعوني إلا أجبتك وإن كنت  مصليا. قال: أتحب أن أعلمك سورة لم ينـزل في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل ولا  في الزبور( ولا في القرآن )   مثلها؟ فقال أبي: نعم يا رسول الله فقال: لا تخرج من باب المسجد حتى  تعلمها والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمشي يريد أن يخرج من المسجد فلما بلغ  الباب ليخرج قال له أبي: السورة يا رسول الله. فوقف فقال: نعم كيف تقرأ في  صلاتك؟ فقرأ أبي أم القرآن فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: والذي نفسي  بيده ما أنـزل في التوراة ولا في الإنجيل ولا في الزبور ولا في القرآن  مثلها وإنها لهي السبع المثاني( التي )  آتاني الله عز وجل"  هذا حديث حسن صحيح.* 
*أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي أنا الحاكم أبو الفضل محمد بن  الحسين الحدادي أنا أبو يزيد محمد بن يحيى بن خالد أنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  الحنظلي ثنا يحيى بن آدم ثنا أبو الأحوص عن عمار بن رزيق عن عبد الله بن  عيسى عن سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: "بينا رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم عنده جبريل إذ سمع نقيضا من فوقه فرفع جبريل عليه السلام  بصره إلى السماء فقال: هذا باب فتح من السماء ما فتح  قط، قال: فنـزل منه ملك فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أبشر بنورين  أوتيتهما لم يؤتهما نبي قبلك. فاتحة الكتاب وخواتيم سورة البقرة ولن تقرأ  حرفا منهما إلا أعطيته"  صحيح [أخرجه مسلم عن الحسن بن ربيع عن أبي الأحوص] * 
*أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد الشيرازي ثنا زاهر بن أحمد السرخسي أنا  أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي أنا أبو مصعب أحمد بن أبي بكر  الزهري عن مالك عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن أنه سمع أبا السائب مولى هشام بن  زهرة يقول: سمعت أبا هريرة رضي الله عنه يقول. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: "من صلى صلاة لم يقرأ فيها بأم القرآن فهي خداج   غير تمام" قال: قلت يا أبا هريرة إني أحيانا أكون وراء الإمام فغمز ذراعي  وقال: اقرأ بها يا فارسي في نفسك فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: "قال الله عز وجل قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي نصفين نصفها لي ونصفها  لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل" قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "اقرءوا يقول العبد  "الحمد لله رب العالمين" يقول الله حمدني عبدي، ويقول العبد "الرحمن  الرحيم" يقول الله أثنى علي عبدي، يقول العبد "مالك يوم الدين" يقول الله  مجدني عبدي، يقول العبد "إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين" يقول الله تعالى: هذه  الآية بيني وبين عبدي ولعبدي ما سأل، يقول العبد "اهدنا الصراط المستقيم  صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم غير المغضوب عليهم ولا الضالين" يقول الله فهؤلاء  لعبدي ولعبدي ما سأل"  صحيح [أخرجه مسلم عن قتيبة عن مالك] 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (2)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 1 إلى الاية 5
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

**سورة البقرة مدنية  
وهي مائتان وثمانون وسبع آيات 
*

* الم (1) ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (2) الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ (3) وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْـزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْـزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ (4) أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ (5)  
*
*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( الم ) قال الشعبي وجماعة: الم وسائر حروف  الهجاء في أوائل السور من المتشابه الذي استأثر الله تعالى بعلمه وهي سر  القرآن. فنحن نؤمن بظاهرها ونكل العلم فيها إلى الله تعالى. وفائدة ذكرها  طلب الإيمان بها. قال أبو بكر الصديق: في كل كتاب سر وسر الله تعالى في  القرآن أوائل السور، وقال علي: لكل كتاب صفوة وصفوة هذا الكتاب حروف(  التهجي )   وقال داود بن أبي هند: كنت أسأل الشعبي عن فواتح السور فقال: يا داود إن  لكل كتاب سرا وإن سر القرآن فواتح السور فدعها وسل عما سوى ذلك. وقال جماعة  هي معلومة المعاني فقيل: كل حرف منها مفتاح اسم من أسمائه كما قال ابن  عباس في كهيعص: الكاف من كافي والهاء من هادي والياء من حكيم والعين من  عليم والصاد من صادق. وقيل في المص أنا الله الملك الصادق، وقال الربيع بن  أنس في الم: الألف مفتاح اسمه الله واللام مفتاح اسمه اللطيف، والميم مفتاح  اسمه المجيد.* 
*وقال محمد بن كعب: الألف آلاء الله واللام لطفه، والميم ملكه، وروى سعيد  بن جبير عن ابن عباس أنه قال معنى الم: أنا الله أعلم: ومعنى   المص: أنا الله أعلم وأفضل ومعنى الر: أنا الله أرى، ومعنى المر: أنا الله  أعلم وأرى. قال الزجاج: وهذا حسن فإن العرب تذكر حرفا من كلمة تريدها  كقولهم:* 
*قلت لها: قفي لنا قالت: قاف * 



*أي: وقفت، وعن سعيد بن جبير قال هي أسماء الله تعالى( مقطعة )   لو علم الناس تأليفها لعلموا اسم الله الأعظم. ألا ترى أنك تقول الر، وحم،  ون، فتكون الرحمن، وكذلك سائرها إلا أنا لا نقدر على وصلها، وقال قتادة:  هذه الحروف أسماء القرآن. وقال مجاهد وابن زيد: هي أسماء( السور )   وبيانه: أن القائل إذا قال: قرأت المص عرف السامع أنه قرأ السورة التي  افتتحت بالمص. وروي عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أنها أقسام، وقال الأخفش:  إنما أقسم الله بهذه الحروف لشرفها وفضلها لأنها( مبادئ )  كتبه المنـزلة، ومباني أسمائه الحسنى  .* 
*قوله تعالى: ( ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ ) أي هذا الكتاب وهو القرآن، وقيل: هذا  فيه مضمر أي هذا ذلك الكتاب. قال الفراء: كان الله قد وعد نبيه صلى الله  عليه وسلم أن ينـزل عليه كتابا لا يمحوه الماء، ولا يخلق عن كثرة الرد،  فلما أنـزل القرآن قال هذا ( ذلك )   الكتاب الذي وعدتك أن أنـزله عليك في التوراة والإنجيل وعلى لسان النبيين  من قبلك "وهذا" للتقريب "وذلك" للتبعيد، وقال ابن كيسان: إن الله تعالى  أنـزل قبل سورة البقرة سورا كذب بها المشركون ثم أنـزل سورة البقرة فقال (  ذلك الكتاب ) يعني ما تقدم البقرة من السور لا شك فيه.* 
*والكتاب مصدر وهو بمعنى المكتوب كما يقال للمخلوق خلق، وهذا الدرهم ضرب  فلان أي مضروبه. وأصل الكتب: الضم والجمع، ويقال للجند: كتيبة لاجتماعها،  وسمي الكتاب كتابا لأنه جمع حرفا إلى حرف.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ ) أي لا شك فيه أنه من عند الله عز وجل  وأنه الحق والصدق، وقيل هو خبر بمعنى النهي أي لا ترتابوا فيه كقوله تعالى ) فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ (  ( 197-البقرة ) أي لا ترفثوا ولا تفسقوا. قرأ ابن كثير: فيه بالإشباع في  الوصل وكذلك كل هاء كناية قبلها ساكن يشبعها وصلا ما لم يلقها ساكن ثم إن  كان الساكن قبل الهاء ياء يشبعها بالكسرة ياء وإن كان غير ياء يشبعها بالضم  واوا ووافقه حفص في قوله ( فِيهِ مُهَانًا ) ( 69-الفرقان )( فيشبعه )  .* 
*قوله تعالى: ( هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ) يدغم الغنة عند اللام والراء أبو جعفر وابن كثير وحمزة والكسائي، زاد حمزة  والكسائي عند الياء وزاد حمزة عند الواو والآخرون لا يدغمونها ويخفي أبو  جعفر النون والتنوين عند الخاء والغين ( هدى للمتقين ) أي هو هدى أي رشد  وبيان لأهل التقوى، وقيل هو نصب على الحال أي هاديا تقديره لا ريب في  هدايته للمتقين والهدى ما يهتدي به الإنسان، للمتقين أي للمؤمنين. قال ابن  عباس رضي الله عنهما: المتقي من يتقي الشرك والكبائر والفواحش وهو مأخوذ من  الاتقاء. وأصله الحجز بين الشيئين ومنه يقال اتقى بترسه أي جعله حاجزا بين  نفسه وبين ما يقصده.* 
*وفي الحديث: "كنا إذا احمر البأس اتقينا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم"   أي إذا اشتد الحرب جعلناه حاجزا بيننا وبين العدو، فكأن المتقي يجعل  امتثال أمر الله والاجتناب عما نهاه حاجزا بينه وبين العذاب. قال عمر بن  الخطاب رضي الله عنه لكعب الأحبار   حدثني عن التقوى فقال: هل أخذت طريقا ذا شوك قال: نعم. قال فما عملت فيه  قال: حذرت وشمرت: قال كعب: ذلك التقوى. وقال شهر بن حوشب: المتقي الذي يترك  ما لا بأس به حذرا لما به بأس وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز: التقوى ترك ما حرم  الله وأداء ما افترض الله فما رزق الله بعد ذلك فهو خير إلى خير. وقيل هو  الاقتداء بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي الحديث: "جماع التقوى في قوله  تعالى ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَالإِحْسَانِ )  ( 90-النحل ) الآية" . وقال ابن عمر: التقوى أن لا ترى نفسك خيرا من أحد.  وتخصيص المتقين بالذكر تشريف لهم أو لأنهم هم المتقون بالهدى.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) موضع الذين خفض نعتا للمتقين.  يؤمنون: يصدقون [ويترك الهمزة أبو عمرو وورش والآخرون يهمزونه وكذلك يتركان  كل همزة ساكنة هي فاء الفعل نحو يؤمن ومؤمن إلا أحرفا معدودة]  .* 
*وحقيقة الإيمان التصديق بالقلب، قال الله تعالى ( وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَنَا ) ( 17-يوسف ) [أي بمصدق لنا]   وهو في الشريعة: الاعتقاد بالقلب والإقرار باللسان والعمل بالأركان، فسمي  الإقرار والعمل إيمانا؛ لوجه من المناسبة، لأنه من شرائعه.* 
*والإسلام: هو الخضوع والانقياد، فكل إيمان إسلام وليس كل إسلام إيمانا، إذا لم يكن معه تصديق، قال الله تعالى ( قَالَتِ الأَعْرَابُ آمَنَّا قُلْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَلَكِنْ قُولُوا أَسْلَمْنَا ) ( 14-الحجرات ) وذلك لأن الرجل قد يكون مستسلما في الظاهر غير مصدق في الباطن. وقد يكون مصدقا في الباطن غير منقاد في الظاهر.* 
*وقد اختلف جواب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهما حين سأله جبريل عليه  السلام وهو ما أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن علي بن محمد بن علي بن محمد بن بويه  الزراد البخاري: أنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي ثنا أبو سعيد الهيثم  بن كليب الشاشي ثنا أبو أحمد عيسى بن أحمد العسقلاني أنا يزيد بن هارون أنا  كهمس بن الحسن عن عبد الله بن بريدة عن يحيى بن يعمر قال: كان أول من تكلم  في القدر، يعني بالبصرة، معبدا الجهني فخرجت أنا وحميد بن عبد الرحمن نريد  مكة فقلنا: لو لقينا أحدا من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فسألناه  عما يقوله هؤلاء فلقينا عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما فاكتنفته أنا  وصاحبي أحدنا عن يمينه والآخر عن شماله، فعلمت أنه سيكل الكلام إلي فقلت:  يا أبا عبد الرحمن إنه قد ظهر قبلنا ناس يتفقرون هذا العلم ويطلبونه يزعمون  أن لا قدر إنما الأمر أنف قال: فإذا لقيت أولئك فأخبرهم أني منهم بريء  وإنهم مني برآء والذي نفسي بيده لو أن( لأحدهم )  مثل أحد ذهبا فأنفقه في سبيل الله ما قبل الله منه شيئا حتى يؤمن بالقدر خيره وشره ثم قال:* 
*حدثنا عمر بن الخطاب قال: "بينا نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  إذ أقبل رجل شديد بياض الثياب شديد سواد الشعر ما يرى عليه أثر السفر ولا  يعرفه منا أحد فأقبل حتى جلس بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم [وركبته  تمس   ركبته] فقال: يا محمد أخبرني عن الإسلام فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله وتقيم الصلاة، وتؤتي  الزكاة، وتصوم رمضان، وتحج البيت إن استطعت إليه سبيلا فقال: صدقت فتعجبنا  من سؤاله وتصديقه. ثم قال: فما الإيمان قال: أن تؤمن بالله وحده وملائكته  وكتبه ورسوله وبالبعث بعد الموت والجنة والنار وبالقدر خيره وشره فقال:  صدقت. ثم قال: فما الإحسان قال: أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإنك إن لم تكن  تراه فإنه يراك قال: صدقت ثم قال: فأخبرني عن الساعة فقال ما المسئول عنها  بأعلم بها من السائل قال: صدقت قال: فأخبرني عن أماراتها قال: أن تلد الأمة  ربتها، وأن ترى الحفاة العراة رعاء الشاء يتطاولون في بنيان المدر قال:  صدقت ثم انطلق فلما كان بعد ثالثة قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: يا  عمر هل تدري من الرجل؟ قال: قلت: الله ورسوله أعلم. قال: ذلك جبرئيل أتاكم  يعلمكم أمر دينكم وما أتاني في صورة إلا عرفته فيها إلا في صورته هذه" * 
*فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل الإسلام في هذا الحديث اسما لما ظهر من  الأعمال، والإيمان اسما لما بطن من الاعتقاد وليس ذلك لأن الأعمال ليست من  الإيمان أو التصديق بالقلب ليس من الإسلام بل ذلك تفصيل لجملة هي كلها شيء  واحد وجماعها الدين، ولذلك قال ذاك جبرائيل أتاكم يعلمكم أمر دينكم.* 
*والدليل على أن الأعمال من الإيمان ما أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أنا أبو القاسم إبراهيم بن محمد بن علي بن الشاه ثنا أبو أحمد بن محمد بن  قريش بن سليمان ثنا بشر بن موسى ثنا خلف بن الوليد عن جرير الرازي عن سهل  بن أبي صالح عن عبد الله بن دينار عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "الإيمان بضع وسبعون شعبة أفضلها قول لا إله إلا  الله وأدناها إماطة الأذى عن الطريق والحياء شعبة من الإيمان"  .* 
*وقيل: الإيمان مأخوذ من الأمان، فسمي المؤمن مؤمنا لأنه يؤمن نفسه من عذاب الله، والله تعالى مؤمن لأنه يؤمن العباد من عذابه  .* 
*قوله تعالى "بالغيب": والغيب مصدر وضع موضع الاسم فقيل للغائب غيب [كما  قيل للعادل عدل وللزائر زور. والغيب ما كان مغيبا عن العيون قال ابن عباس:  الغيب هاهنا كل ما أمرت بالإيمان به فيما غاب عن بصرك مثل الملائكة والبعث  والجنة والنار والصراط والميزان. وقيل الغيب هاهنا: هو الله تعالى، وقيل:  القرآن، وقال الحسن: بالآخرة وقال زر بن حبيش وابن جريج: بالوحي. نظيره:  أَعِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ الْغَيْبِ   ( 35-النجم ) وقال ابن كيسان: بالقدر وقال عبد الرحمن بن يزيد: كنا عند  عبد الله بن مسعود فذكرنا أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم [وما سبقونا به]   فقال عبد الله: إن أمر محمد كان بينا لمن رآه والذي لا إله غيره ما آمن  أحد قط إيمانا أفضل من إيمان بغيب ثم قرأ "الم ذلك الكتاب" إلى قوله  "المفلحون" . قرأ أبو جعفر وأبو عمرو وورش يؤمنون بترك الهمزة وكذلك أبو  جعفر بترك كل همزة ساكنة إلا في أنبئهم ونبئهم ونبئنا ويترك أبو عمرو كلها  إلا أن تكون علامة للجزم نحو نبئهم وأنبئهم وتسؤهم وإن نشأ وننسأها ونحوها  أو يكون خروجا من لغة إلى آخرى نحو مؤصدة ورئيا. ويترك ورش كل همزة ساكنة  كانت فاء الفعل إلا تؤوي وتؤويه ولا يترك من عين الفعل: إلا الرؤيا وبابه،  إلا ما كان على وزن فعل. مثل: ذئب] * 
*قوله تعالى: ( وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ ) أي يديمونها ويحافظون عليها في مواقيتها بحدودها، وأركانها وهيئاتها يقال: قام بالأمر، وأقام الأمر إذا أتى به معطى حقوقه، والمراد بها الصلوات الخمس ذكر بلفظ ( الواحد)  كقوله تعالى:  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ وَأَنْـزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ  ( 213-البقرة ) يعني الكتب.* 
*والصلاة في اللغة: الدعاء، قال الله تعالى:  وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ  ( 103-التوبة ) أي ادع لهم، وفي الشريعة اسم لأفعال مخصوصة من قيام وركوع وسجود وقعود ودعاء وثناء. وقيل في قوله تعالى  إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ  ( 56-الأحزاب ) الآية إن الصلاة من الله في هذه الآية الرحمة ومن الملائكة الاستغفار، ومن المؤمنين: الدعاء.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ ) ( أي )   أعطيناهم والرزق اسم لكل ما ينتفع به حتى الولد والعبد وأصله في اللغة  الحظ والنصيب ( يُنْفِقُون ) يتصدقون. قال قتادة: ينفقون في سبيل الله  وطاعته. وأصل الإنفاق: الإخراج عن اليد والملك، ومنه نفاق السوق؛ لأنه تخرج  فيه السلعة عن اليد، ومنه: نفقت الدابة إذا خرجت روحها. فهذه الآية في  المؤمنين من مشركي العرب.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْـزِلَ إِلَيْكَ ) يعني  القرآن ( وَمَا أُنْـزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ ) التوراة والإنجيل وسائر الكتب  المنـزلة على الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام. ويترك أبو جعفر وابن كثير  وقالون( وأبو عمرو )  وأهل البصرة ويعقوب كل مدة تقع بين كل كلمتين. والآخرون يمدونها. وهذه الآية في المؤمنين من أهل الكتاب.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( وَبِالآخِرَةِ ) أي بالدار الآخرة سميت الدنيا دنيا  لدنوها من الآخرة وسميت الآخرة آخرة لتأخرها وكونها بعد الدنيا ( هُمْ  يُوقِنُونَ ) أي يستيقنون أنها كائنة، من الإيقان: وهو العلم. وقيل:  الإيقان واليقين: علم عن استدلال. ولذلك لا يسمى الله موقنا ولا علمه يقينا  إذ ليس علمه عن استدلال.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( أُولَئِك ) أي أهل هذه الصفة وأولاء كلمة معناها الكناية  عن جماعة نحو: هم، والكاف للخطاب كما في حرف ذلك ( عَلَى هُدًى ) أي رشد  وبيان وبصيرة ( مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) أي  الناجون والفائزون فازوا بالجنة ونجوا من النار، ويكون الفلاح بمعنى البقاء  أي باقون في النعيم المقيم وأصل الفلاح القطع والشق ومنه سمي الزارع فلاحا  لأنه يشق الأرض وفي المثل: الحديد بالحديد يفلح أي يشق فهم( مقطوع )  لهم بالخير في الدنيا والآخرة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (3)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 6 إلى الاية 16
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي



**          إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ أَمْ لَمْ تُنْذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ            (6)         خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ            (7)         وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ            (8)         يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ            (9)         فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ مَرَضًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ            (10)   
*
*قوله ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) يعني مشركي العرب قال الكلبي: يعني  اليهود. والكفر هو الجحود وأصله من الكفر وهو الستر ومنه سمي الليل كافرا  لأنه يستر الأشياء بظلمته وسمي الزارع كافرا لأنه يستر الحب بالتراب  والكافر يستر الحق بجحوده.* 

*والكفر على أربعة أنحاء: كفر إنكار، وكفر جحود، وكفر عناد، وكفر نفاق.  فكفر الإنكار: أن لا يعرف الله أصلا ولا يعترف به، وكفر الجحود هو: أن يعرف  الله تعالى بقلبه ولا يقر بلسانه ككفر إبليس( وكفر )  اليهود. قال الله تعالى: (                                                                          فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ                                                                                                    ) ( 89-البقرة ) وكفر العناد هو: أن يعرف الله بقلبه ويعترف بلسانه ولا يدين به ككفر أبي طالب حيث يقول:* 
*  ولقــد علمــت بـأن ديـن محـمد  * 

*  مــن خــير أديـان البريـة دينـا  * 

*  لــولا الملامــة أو حــذار مسـبة  * 

*  لوجــدتني ســمحا بــذاك مبينـا  * 


*وأما كفر النفاق: فهو أن يقر باللسان ولا يعتقد بالقلب، وجميع هذه الأنواع سواء في أن من لقي الله تعالى بواحد منها لا يغفر له.* 
*قوله ( سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ) أي: متساو لديهم ( أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم )  خوفتهم وحذرتهم والإنذار إعلام مع تخويف وتحذير وكل منذر معلم وليس كل معلم  منذرا وحقق ابن عامر وعاصم وحمزة والكسائي الهمزتين في "أأنذرتهم" وكذلك  كل همزتين تقعان في أول الكلمة والآخرون يلينون الثانية ( أَم ) حرف عطف  على الاستفهام( لَم ) حرف جزم لا تلي إلا الفعل لأن الجزم يختص بالأفعال (  تُنْذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) وهذه الآية في أقوام حقت عليهم كلمة الشقاوة  في سابق علم الله ثم ذكر سبب تركهم الإيمان* 
*فقال ( خَتَمَ اللَّهُ ) طبع الله ( عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ ) فلا تعي خيرا ولا تفهمه.   < 1-65 >  * 
*وحقيقة الختم الاستيثاق من الشيء كيلا يدخله ما خرج منه ولا يخرج عنه  ما فيه، ومنه الختم على الباب. قال أهل السنة: أي حكم على قلوبهم بالكفر،  لما سبق من علمه الأزلي فيهم، وقال المعتزلة: جعل على قلوبهم علامة تعرفهم  الملائكة بها. ( وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ ) أي: على موضع سمعهم فلا يسمعون الحق  ولا ينتفعون به، وأراد على أسماعهم كما قال: ( عَلَى قُلُوبِهِم ) وإنما  وحده لأنه مصدر، والمصدر لا يثنى ولا يجمع. ( وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ  غِشَاوَةٌ ) هذا ابتداء كلام. غشاوة أي: غطاء، فلا يرون الحق. وقرأ أبو  عمرو والكسائي أبصارهم بالإمالة وكذلك كل ألف بعدها راء مجرورة في الأسماء  كانت لام الفعل يميلانها ويميل حمزة منها ما يتكرر فيه الراء كالقرار  ونحوه. زاد الكسائي إمالة جبارين والجوار والجار وبارئكم ومن أنصاري ونسارع  وبابه. وكذلك يميل هؤلاء كل ألف بمنـزلة لام الفعل، أو كان علما للتأنيث،  إذا كان قبلها راء، فعلم التأنيث مثل: الكبرى والأخرى. ولام الفعل: مثل ترى  وافترى، يكسرون الراء فيها. 
*
*ولهم ( عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) أي: في الآخرة، وقيل القتل والأسر في الدنيا  والعذاب الدائم في العقبى. والعذاب كل ما يعني الإنسان ويشق عليه. قال  الخليل: العذاب ما يمنع الإنسان عن مراده، ومنه: الماء العذب، لأنه يمنع  العطش.* 
*قوله: ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ ) نـزلت في المنافقين   عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول، ومعتب بن قشير، وجد بن قيس وأصحابهم حيث أظهروا  كلمة الإسلام ليسلموا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه واعتقدوا  خلافها وأكثرهم من اليهود، والناس جمع إنسان سمي به لأنه عهد إليه فنسي كما  قال الله تعالى  (  وَلَقَدْ عَهِدْنَا إِلَى آدَمَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَنَسِيَ    ) ( 115-طه ) وقيل: لظهوره من قولهم آنست أي أبصرت، وقيل: لأنه يستأنس به ( وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ) أي بيوم القيامة.* 
*قال الله تعالى: ( وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ ) أي  يخالفون الله وأصل الخدع في اللغة الإخفاء ومنه المخدع للبيت الذي يخفى  فيه المتاع فالمخادع يظهر خلاف ما يضمر والخدع من الله في قوله  (   وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ   ) ( 142 -النساء ) أي يظهر لهم ويعجل لهم من النعيم في الدنيا خلاف ما يغيب  عنهم من عذاب الآخرة. وقيل: أصل الخدع: الفساد، معناه يفسدون ما أظهروا من  الإيمان بما أضمروا من الكفر.* 
*وقوله:                         ( وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ  )                                                     أي: يفسد عليهم نعيمهم في الدنيا بما يصيرهم إليه من عذاب الآخرة فإن قيل  ما معنى قوله ( يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ ) والمفاعلة للمشاركة وقد جلَّ الله  تعالى عن المشاركة في المخادعة؟ قيل: قد ترد المفاعلة لا على معنى المشاركة  كقولك عافاك الله وعاقبت فلانا، وطارقت النعل. وقال الحسن: معناه يخادعون  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما قال الله تعالى:( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ) ( 57-الأحزاب ) أي أولياء الله، وقيل: ذِكْرُ الله هاهنا تحسين والقصد بالمخادعة الذين آمنوا كقوله تعالى (  فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ )  ( 41-الأنفال ) وقيل معناه يفعلون في دين الله ما هو خداع في دينهم (  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) أي ويخادعون المؤمنين بقولهم إذا رأوهم آمنا   < 1-66 >    وهم غير مؤمنين. ( وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ ) قرأ ابن كثير ونافع وأبو عمرو وما  يخدعون كالحرف الأول وجعلوه من المفاعلة التي تختص بالواحد. وقرأ الباقون:  وما يخدعون على الأصل.* 
* ( إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ) لأن وبال خداعهم راجع إليهم لأن الله تعالى  يطلع نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم على نفاقهم فيفتضحون في الدنيا ويستوجبون  العقاب في العقبى ( وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ ) أي لا يعلمون أنهم يخدعون أنفسهم  وأن وبال خداعهم يعود عليهم* 
* ( فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ ) شك ونفاق وأصل المرض الضعف. وسمي الشك في  الدين مرضا لأنه يضعف الدين كالمرض يضعف البدن. ( فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ  مَرَضًا ) لأن الآيات كانت تنـزل تترى، آية بعد آية، كلما كفروا بآية  ازدادوا كفرا ونفاقا وذلك معنى قوله تعالى (   وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ)  ( 125-التوبة ) وقرأ ابن عامر وحمزة فزادهم بالإمالة وزاد حمزة إمالة زاد  حيث وقع وزاغ وخاب وطاب وحاق وضاق، والآخرون لا يميلونها ( وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) مؤلم يخلص وجعه إلى قلوبهم ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ )  ما للمصدر أي بتكذيبهم الله ورسوله في السر. وقرأ الكوفيون يكذبون  بالتخفيف أي بكذبهم ( إذ )  قالوا آمنا وهم غير مؤمنين. 
*
*          وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ            (11)         أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ            (12)         وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ  كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ            (13)   
*
* ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ ) قرأ الكسائي: "قيل" و"غيض" و"جيء" و"حيل" و"سيق"  و"سيئت" بروم أوائلهن الضم -ووافق ابن عامر في "سيق" و"حيل" و"سيء" و"سيئت"  -ووافق أهل المدينة في: سيء وسيئت لأن أصلها قول بضم القاف وكسر الواو،  مثل قتل =وكذلك في أخواته فأشير إلى الضمة لتكون دالة على الواو المنقلبة  وقرأ الباقون بكسر أوائلهن، استثقلوا الحركة على الواو فنقلوا كسرتها إلى  فاء الفعل وانقلبت الواو ياء لكسرة ما قبلها  ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ )  يعني للمنافقين، وقيل لليهود أي قال لهم المؤمنون ( لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي  الأرْضِ ) بالكفر وتعويق الناس عن الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  والقرآن. وقيل معناه لا تكفروا، والكفر أشد فسادا في الدين ( قَالُوا  إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ ) يقولون هذا القول كذبا كقولهم آمنا وهم  كاذبون* 
* ( أَلا ) كلمة تنبيه ينبه بها المخاطب ( إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ  الْمُفْسِدُونَ ) أنفسهم بالكفر والناس بالتعويق عن الإيمان ( وَلَكِنْ لا  يَشْعُرُونَ ) أي لا يعلمون أنهم مفسدون لأنهم يظنون أن الذي هم عليه من  إبطان الكفر صلاح. وقيل: لا يعلمون ما أعد الله لهم من العذاب.   < 1-67 >  * 
* ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ ) أي للمنافقين وقيل لليهود ( آمِنُوا كَمَا  آمَنَ النَّاسُ ) عبد الله بن سلام وغيره من مؤمني أهل الكتاب وقيل كما آمن  المهاجرون والأنصار ( قَالُوا أَنُؤْمِنُ كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ ) أي  الجهال فإن قيل كيف يصح النفاق مع( المجاهرة )   بقولهم أنؤمن كما آمن السفهاء قيل أنهم كانوا يظهرون هذا القول فيما بينهم  لا عند المؤمنين. فأخبر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين بذلك فرد  الله عليهم فقال ( أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ ) أنهم كذلك فالسفيه خفيف العقل رقيق الحلم من قولهم: ثوب سفيه  أي رقيق وقيل السفيه الكذاب الذي يتعمد ( الكذب )  بخلاف ما يعلم.* 
*قرأ أهل الكوفة والشام ( السفهاء ألا ) بتحقيق الهمزتين وكذلك كل  همزتين وقعتا في كلمتين اتفقتا أو اختلفتا والآخرون يحققون الأولى ويلينون  الثانية في المختلفتين طلبا للخفة فإن كانتا متفقتين مثل: هؤلاء، وأولياء،  وأولئك، وجاء أمر ربك -قرأها أبو عمرو والبزي عن ابن كثير بهمزة واحدة وقرأ  أبو جعفر وورش والقواش ويعقوب بتحقيق الأولى وتليين الثانية وقرأ قالون  بتليين الأولى وتحقيق الثانية لأن ما يستأنف أولى بالهمزة مما يسكت عليه.* 
*          وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَى  شَيَاطِينِهِمْ قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ            (14)         اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ            (15)         أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ            (16)   
*
* ( وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) يعني هؤلاء المنافقين إذا لقوا  المهاجرين والأنصار ( قَالُوا آمَنَّا ) كإيمانكم ( وَإِذَا خَلَوْا )  رجعوا. ويجوز أن يكون من الخلوة ( إِلَى ) بمعنى الباء أي بشياطينهم وقيل:  إلى بمعنى مع كما قال( الله تعالى )                                                                            وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ                                                                                                      ( 2-النساء ) أي مع أموالكم "شياطينهم" أي رؤسائهم وكهنتهم قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما: وهم خمسة نفر من اليهود كعب بن الأشرف بالمدينة وأبو بردة  في بني أسلم وعبد الدار في جهينة، وعوف بن عامر في بني أسد، وعبد الله بن  السوداء بالشام. ولا يكون كاهن إلا ومعه شيطان تابع له.   < 1-68 >  * 
*والشيطان: المتمرد العاتي من الجن والإنس ومن كل شيء وأصله البعد، يقال  بئر شطون أي: بعيدة العمق. سمي الشيطان شيطانا لامتداده في الشر وبعده من  الخير. وقال مجاهد: إلى أصحابهم من المنافقين والمشركين ( قَالُوا إِنَّا  مَعَكُمْ ) أي: على دينكم ( إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ ) بمحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه بما نظهر من الإسلام.* 
*قرأ أبو جعفر مستهزون ويستهزون وقل استهزوا وليطفوا وليواطوا ويستنبونك  وخاطين وخاطون ومتكن ومتكون فمالون والمنشون بترك الهمزة فيهن* 
* ( اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ ) أي يجازيهم جزاء استهزائهم سمي الجزاء باسمه لأنه في مقابلته كما قال الله تعالى                                                                           وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا                                                                                                      ( 40-الشورى ) قال ابن عباس: هو أن يفتح لهم باب من الجنة فإذا انتهوا  إليه سد عنهم، وردوا إلى النار وقيل هو أن يضرب للمؤمنين نور يمشون على  الصراط فإذا وصل المنافقون إليه حيل بينهم وبين المؤمنين كما قال الله  تعالى:                                                                           وَحِيلَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ                                                                                                     ( 54-سبأ ) قال الله تعالى:                                                                           فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ                                                                                                      الآية( 13-الحديد ) وقال الحسن معناه الله يظهر المؤمنين على نفاقهم (  وَيَمُدُّهُم ) يتركهم ويمهلهم والمد والإمداد واحد، وأصله الزيادة إلا أن  المد أكثر ما يأتي في الشر والإمداد في الخير قال الله تعالى في المد                                                                           وَنَمُدُّ لَهُ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ مَدًّا                                                                                                     ( 79-مريم ) وقال في الإمداد                                                                           وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُ  مْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ                                                                                                     ( 6-الإسراء )                                                                           وَأَمْدَدْنَاهُ  مْ بِفَاكِهَةٍ                                                                                                      ( 22-الطور ) ( فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ ) أي في ضلالتهم وأصله مجاوزة الحد.  ومنه طغى الماء ( يَعْمَهُونَ ) أي يترددون في الضلالة متحيرين* 

* ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى ) أي  استبدلوا الكفر بالإيمان ( فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ ) أي ما ربحوا في  تجارتهم أضاف الربح إلى التجارة لأن الربح يكون فيها كما تقول العرب: ربح  بيعك وخسرت صفقتك ( وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ ) الضلالة، وقيل مصيبين في  تجارتهم 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (4)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 17 إلى الاية 24
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


** مَثَلُهُمْ  كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ  ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ (17) صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ (18) * 

*( مَثَلُهُم ) شبههم، وقيل: صفتهم. والمثل: قول سائر في عرف الناس يعرف  به معنى الشيء وهو أحد أقسام القرآن السبعة ( كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي ) يعني  الذين بدليل سياق الآية. ونظيره ( وَالَّذِي جَاءَ بِالصِّدْقِ وَصَدَّقَ بِهِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ )  ( 33-الزمر ) ( اسْتَوْقَد ) أوقد ( نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ ) النار (  مَا حَوْلَهُ ) أي حول المستوقد. وأضاء: لازم ومتعد يقال أضاء الشيء بنفسه  وأضاءه غيره وهو هاهنا متعد ( ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي  ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ ) قال ابن عباس وقتادة ومقاتل والضحاك والسدي  نـزلت في المنافقين.* 
*يقول: مثلهم في نفاقهم كمثل رجل أوقد نارا في ليلة مظلمة في مفازة  فاستدفأ ورأى ما حوله فاتقى مما يخاف فبينا هو كذلك إذا طفيت ناره فبقي في  ظلمة طائفا متحيرا فكذلك المنافقون بإظهار كلمة الإيمان أمنوا على أموالهم  وأولادهم وناكحوا المؤمنين ووارثوهم وقاسموهم الغنائم فذلك نورهم فإذا  ماتوا عادوا إلى الظلمة والخوف. وقيل: ذهاب نورهم في القبر. وقيل: في  القيامة حيث يقولون للذين آمنوا انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم. وقيل: ذهاب نورهم  بإظهار عقيدتهم على لسان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فضرب النار مثلا ثم لم  يقل أطفأ الله نارهم لكن عبر بإذهاب النور عنه لأن  النار نور وحرارة فيذهب نورهم وتبقى الحرارة عليهم. وقال مجاهد: إضاءة  النار إقبالهم إلى المسلمين والهدى وذهاب نورهم إقبالهم إلى المشركين  والضلالة وقال عطاء ومحمد بن كعب: نـزلت في اليهود. وانتظارهم خروج النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم واستفتاحهم به على مشركي العرب فلما خرج كفروا به ثم  وصفهم الله فقال:* 
*( صُم ) أي هم صم عن الحق لا يقبلونه وإذا لم يقبلوا فكأنهم لم يسمعوا (  بُكْم ) خرس عن الحق لا يقولونه أو أنهم لما أبطنوا خلاف ما أظهروا فكأنهم  لم ينطقوا بالحق ( عُمْيٌ ) أي لا بصائر لهم ومن لا بصيرة له كمن لا بصر  له ( فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ ) عن الضلالة إلى الحق.* 

* أَوْ  كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ  أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ  وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ (19) يَكَادُ  الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ  وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ  بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (20) * 

*( أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ ) أي كأصحاب صيب وهذا مثل آخر ضربه الله تعالى  للمنافقين بمعنى آخر إن شئت مثلهم بالمستوقد وإن شئت بأهل الصيب وقيل أو بمعنى الواو يريد وكصيب كقوله تعالى:  أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ   بمعنى ويزيدون والصيب المطر وكل ما نـزل من الأعلى إلى الأسفل فهو صيب  =فعيل من صاب يصوب أي نـزل من السماء أي من السحاب قيل هي السماء بعينها  والسماء كل ما علاك فأظلك وهي من أسماء الأجناس يكون واحدا وجمعا ( فِيهِ )  أي في الصيب وقيل في السماء أي من السحاب ولذلك ذكره وقيل السماء يذكر  ويؤنث قال الله تعالى: ( السَّمَاءُ مُنْفَطِرٌ بِهِ ) ( 18-المزمل ) وقال ( إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْفَطَرَتْ ) ( 1-الانفطار ) ( ظُلُمَاتٌ ) جمع ظلمة ( وَرَعْدٌ ) الصوت الذي يسمع من السحاب ( وَبَرْق ) النار التي تخرج منه.* 
*قال علي وابن عباس وأكثر المفسرين رضي الله عنهم: الرعد اسم ملك يسوق  السحاب والبرق لمعان سوط من نور يزجر به الملك السحاب. وقيل الصوت زجر  السحاب وقيل تسبيح الملك. وقيل الرعد نطق الملك والبرق ضحكه. وقال مجاهد  الرعد اسم الملك ويقال لصوته أيضا رعد  والبرق مصع   ملك يسوق السحاب وقال شهر بن حوشب: الرعد ملك يزجي السحاب فإذا تبددت ضمها  فإذا اشتد غضبه طارت من فيه النار فهي الصواعق، وقيل الرعد صوت انحراف  الريح بين السحاب والأول أصح.* 
*( يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ ) جمع  صاعقة وهي الصيحة التي يموت من يسمعها أو يغشى عليه. ويقال لكل عذاب مهلك:  صاعقة، وقيل الصاعقة قطعة عذاب ينـزلها الله تعالى على من يشاء.* 
*روي عن سالم بن عبد الله بن عمر عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم كان إذا سمع صوت الرعد والصواعق قال: "اللهم لا تقتلنا بغضبك ولا  تهلكنا بعذابك وعافنا قبل ذلك"  .* 
*قوله ( حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ ) أي مخافة الهلاك ( وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ  بِالْكَافِرِينَ ) أي عالم بهم وقيل جامعهم. وقال مجاهد: يجمعهم فيعذبهم.  وقيلك مهلكهم، دليله قوله تعالى ( إِلا أَنْ يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ ) ( 66-يوسف ) أي تهلكوا جميعا. ويميل أبو عمرو والكسائي الكافرين في محل النصب والخفض ولا يميلان: ( أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ ) ( 41-البقرة ) .* 
*( يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ ) أي يقرب، يقال: كاد يفعل إذا قرب ولم يفعل (  يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ ) يختلسها والخطف استلاب بسرعة ( كُلَّمَا ) حرف  جملة ضم إلى ما الجزاء فصار أداة للتكرار ومعناهما متى ما ( أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ  مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا ) أي وقفوا متحيرين،  فالله تعالى شبههم في كفرهم ونفاقهم بقوم كانوا في مفازة في ليلة مظلمة  أصابهم مطر فيه ظلمات من صفتها أن الساري ( لا يمكنه )   المشي فيها، ورعد من صفته أن يضم السامعون أصابعهم إلى آذانهم من هوله،  وبرق من صفته أن يقرب من أن يخطف أبصارهم ويعميها من شدة توقده، فهذا مثل  ضربه الله للقرآن وصنيع الكافرين والمنافقين معه، فالمطر القرآن لأنه حياة  الجنان كما أن المطر حياة الأبدان، والظلمات ما في القرآن من ذكر الكفر  والشرك، والرعد ما خوفوا به من الوعيد، وذكر النار والبرق ما فيه من الهدى  والبيان والوعد وذكر الجنة.* 
*والكافرون يسدون آذانهم عند قراءة القرآن مخافة ميل القلب إليه لأن  الإيمان عندهم كفر والكفر موت ( يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ )  أي القرآن يبهر قلوبهم. وقيل هذا مثل ضربه الله للإسلام فالمطر الإسلام  والظلمات ما فيه من البلاء والمحن، والرعد: ما فيه من الوعيد والمخاوف في  الآخرة، والبرق ما فيه من الوعد والوعيد ( يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي  آذَانِهِمْ ) يعني أن المنافقين إذا رأوا في الإسلام بلاء وشدة هربوا حذرا  من الهلاك ( وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ ) جامعهم يعني لا ينفعهم  هربهم لأن الله تعالى من ورائهم يجمعهم فيعذبهم. يكاد البرق يعني دلائل  الإسلام تزعجهم إلى النظر لولا ما سبق لهم من الشقاوة.* 
*( كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ ) يعني أن المنافقين إذا  أظهروا كلمة الإيمان آمنوا فإذا ماتوا عادوا إلى الظلمة. وقيل معناه كلما  نالوا غنيمة وراحة في الإسلام ثبتوا وقالوا إنا معكم ( وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ  عَلَيْهِمْ ) يعني رأوا شدة وبلاء تأخروا وقاموا أي وقفوا كما قال الله  تعالى ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ )  ( 11-الحج ) ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ ) أي بأسماعهم (  وَأَبْصَارِهِم ) الظاهرة كما ذهب بأسماعهم وأبصارهم الباطنة، وقيل لذهب  بما استفادوا من العز والأمان الذي لهم بمنـزلة السمع والبصر. ( إِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) قادر. قرأ عامر وحمزة شاء وجاء حيث  كان بالإمالة.* 
* يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ (21) الَّذِي  جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ فَلا  تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (22) وَإِنْ  كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَـزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا  بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (23) فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي  وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ (24) * 

*قوله تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ ) قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: يا  أيها الناس خطاب أهل مكة، ويا أيها الذين آمنوا خطاب أهل المدينة  وهو هاهنا عام إلا من حيث إنه لا يدخله الصغار والمجانين.* 
*( اعْبُدُوا ) وحدوا. قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: كل ما ورد في القرآن  من العبادة فمعناها التوحيد ( رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ ) والخلق:  اختراع الشيء على غير مثال سبق ( وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ) أي وخلق  الذين من قبلكم ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) لكي تنجوا من العذاب وقيل معناه  كونوا على رجاء التقوى بأن تصيروا في ستر ووقاية من عذاب الله، وحكم الله من ورائكم يفعل ما يشاء كما قال ( فَقُولا لَهُ قَوْلا لَيِّنًا لَعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَى )  ( 44-طه )أي ادعواه إلى الحق وكونا على رجاء التذكر، وحكم الله من ورائه  يفعل ما يشاء، قال سيبويه: لعل وعسى حرفا ترج وهما من الله واجب.* 
*( الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأرْضَ فِرَاشًا ) أي بساطا وقيل مناما وقيل  وطاء أي ذللها ولم يجعلها حزنة لا يمكن القرار عليها قال البخاري: حدثنا  عثمان بن أبي شيبة حدثنا جرير عن منصور عن أبي وائل عن عمرو بن شرحبيل عن  عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال: سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي ذنب  أعظم عند الله؟ قال: "أن تجعل لله ندا وهو خلقك" قلت: إن ذلك عظيم. ثم أي؟  قال: "أن تقتل ولدك مخافة أن يطعم معك". قلت: ثم أي قال: "أن تزاني حليلة  جارك"   والجعل هاهنا بمعنى الخلق ( وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً ) وسقفا مرفوعا. (  وَأَنْـزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ) أي من السحاب ( مَاءً ) المطر ( فَأَخْرَجَ  بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ ) من ألوان الثمرات وأنواع النبات ( رِزْقًا لَكُمْ  ) طعاما لكم وعلفا لدوابكم ( فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا ) أي  أمثالا تعبدونهم كعبادة الله. قال أبو عبيدة: الند الضد وهو من الأضداد  والله تعالى بريء من المثل والضد. ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) أنه واحد  خالق هذه الأشياء.* 
*( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ ) أي ( وإن )   كنتم في شك، لأن الله تعالى علم أنهم شاكون ( مِمَّا نَـزَّلْنَا ) يعني  القرآن ( عَلَى عَبْدِنَا ) محمد ( فَأْتُوا ) أمر تعجيز ( بِسُورَةٍ )  والسورة قطعة من القرآن معلومة الأول والآخر من أسأرت أي أفضلت، حذفت  الهمزة، وقيل: السورة اسم للمنـزلة الرفيعة ومنه سور البناء لارتفاعه سميت  سورة لأن القارئ ينال بقراءتها منـزلة رفيعة حتى يستكمل المنازل باستكماله  سور القرآن ( مِنْ مِثْلِهِ ) أي مثل القرآن "ومن" صلة، كقوله تعالى  قُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ   ( 30-النور ) وقيل: الهاء في مثله راجعة إلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  يعني: من مثل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أمي لا يحسن الخط والكتابة [قال  محمود هاهنا من مثله دون سائر السور، لأن من للتبعيض وهذه السورة أول  القرآن بعد الفاتحة فأدخل من ليعلم أن التحدي واقع على جميع سور القرآن،  ولو أدخل من في سائر السور كان التحدي واقعا على جميع سور القرآن، ولو أدخل  في سائر السور كان التحدي واقعا على بعض السور]  .* 
*( وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ ) أي واستعينوا بآلهتكم التي تعبدونها ( مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ ) وقال مجاهد: ناسا يشهدون لكم ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ )  أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم يقوله من تلقاء نفسه فلما تحداهم عجزوا* 
*فقال ( فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا ) فيما مضى ( وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا ) أبدا فيما بقي. وإنما قال ذلك لبيان الإعجاز وأن القرآن كان  معجزة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث عجزوا عن الإتيان بمثله. ( فَاتَّقُوا  النَّارَ ) أي فآمنوا واتقوا بالإيمان النار. ( الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا  النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ ) قال ابن عباس وأكثر المفسرين يعني حجارة الكبريت  لأنها أكثر التهابا، وقيل: جميع الحجارة وهو دليل على عظمة تلك النار  وقيل: أراد بها الأصنام لأن أكثر أصنامهم كانت منحوتة من الحجارة كما قال  إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ  ( 98-الأنبياء ) ( أُعِدَّت ) هيئت ( لِلْكَافِرِينَ ) 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (5)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 25 إلى الاية 29
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

** وَبَشِّرِ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ كُلَّمَا رُزِقُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ  ثَمَرَةٍ رِزْقًا قَالُوا هَذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأُتُوا  بِهِ مُتَشَابِهًا وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا  خَالِدُونَ (25)  
*
*قوله تعالى: ( وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) أي أخبر والبشارة كل خبر  صدق تتغير به بشرة الوجه، ويستعمل في الخير والشر، وفي الخير أغلب (  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) أي الفعلات الصالحات يعني المؤمنين الذين من  أهل الطاعات قال عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ )  أي أخلصوا الأعمال كما قال ( فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلا صَالِحًا )  ( 110-الكهف ) أي خاليا من الرياء. قال معاذ: العمل الصالح الذي فيه أربعة  أشياء. العلم، والنية، والصبر، والإخلاص. ( أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ ) جمع  الجنة، والجنة البستان الذي فيه أشجار مثمرة، سميت بها لاجتنانها وتسترها  بالأشجار. وقال الفراء: الجنة ما فيه النخيل، والفردوس ما فيه الكرم.* 
*( تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا ) أي من تحت أشجارها ومساكنها ( الأنْهَار )  أي المياه في الأنهار لأن النهر لا يجري وقيل ( من تحتها ) أي بأمرهم لقوله  تعالى حكاية عن فرعون ( وَهَذِهِ الأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِي ) ( 51-الزخرف ) أي بأمري والأنهار جمع نهر سمي به لسعته وضيائه. ومنه النهار. وفي الحديث "أنهار الجنة تجري في غير أخدود"   ( كُلَّمَا ) متى ما ( رُزِقُوا ) أطعموا ( مِنْهَا ) أي من الجنة من ثمرة  أي ثمرة و ( مِن ) صلة ( رِزْقًا ) طعاما ( قَالُوا هَذَا الَّذِي  رُزِقْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ ) وقبل رفع على الغاية. قال الله تعالى: ( لِلَّهِ الأَمْرُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ بَعْدُ )  ( 4-الروم ) قيل: من قبل في الدنيا وقيل: الثمار في الجنة متشابهة في  اللون، مختلفة في الطعم، فإذا رزقوا ثمرة بعد أخرى ظنوا أنها الأولى (  وَأُتُوا بِهِ ) بالرزق ( مُتَشَابِهًا ) قال ابن عباس ومجاهد والربيع:  متشابها في الألوان، مختلفا في الطعوم. وقال الحسن وقتادة:  متشابها. أي يشبه بعضها بعضا في الجودة، أي كلها خيار لا رذالة فيها. وقال  محمد بن كعب: يشبه ثمر الدنيا غير أنها أطيب. وقيل متشابها في الاسم  مختلفا في الطعم. قال: ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: ليس في الدنيا مما في  الجنة إلا الأسامي.* 
*أنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي أنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي أنا  أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الصفار أنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي أنا  محمد بن كثير أنا سفيان الثوري عن الأعمش عن أبي سفيان عن جابر بن عبد  الله قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أهل الجنة يأكلون ويشربون  ولا يبولون ولا يتغوطون ولا يمتخطون ولا يبزقون، يلهمون الحمد والتسبيح،  كما تلهمون النفس، طعامهم الجشاء، ورشحهم المسك"   قوله تعالى ( وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا ) في الجنان ( أَزْوَاج ) نساء وجواري يعني  من الحور العين ( مُطَهَّرَةٌ ) من الغائط، والبول، والحيض، والنفاس،  والبصاق، والمخاط والمني، والولد، وكل قذر قال إبراهيم النخعي: في الجنة  جماع ما شئت ولا ولد. وقال الحسن: هن عجائزكم الغمص العمش طهرن من قذرات  الدنيا. وقيل: مطهرة عن مساوئ الأخلاق ( وَهُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) دائمون  لا يموتون فيها ولا يخرجون منها.* 
*أنا أبو عمرو عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي أنا أبو حامد أحمد بن عبد الله  النعيمي أنا محمد بن يوسف الفربري، أنا محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري أنا قتيبة  بن سعيد، أنا جرير عن عمارة عن أبي زرعة عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر،  ثم الذين يلونهم على أشد كوكب دري في السماء إضاءة لا يبولون ولا يتغوطون،  ولا يتفلون ولا يمتخطون، أمشاطهم الذهب، ورشحهم المسك ومجامرهم الألوة  وأزواجهم الحور العين، على خلق رجل واحد، على صورة أبيهم آدم ستون ذراعا في السماء"  .* 
*أنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح أنا أبو القاسم  البغوي أنا علي بن الجعد أنا فضيل هو ابن مرزوق عن عطية عن أبي سعيد الخدري  قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أول زمرة تدخل الجنة يوم القيامة  صورة وجوههم مثل صورة القمر ليلة البدر، والزمرة الثانية على لون أحسن  الكواكب في السماء لكل رجل منهم زوجتان، على كل زوجة سبعون حلة، يرى مخ  سوقهم دون لحومها ودمائها وحللها"  .* 
*أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي المروزي أنا أبو الحسن علي بن  عبد الله الطيسفوني، أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح أنا عبد الله بن عمر  الجوهري أنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني أنا علي بن حجر أنا إسماعيل بن جعفر بن  أبي كثير المدني عن حميد الطويل عن أنس بن مالك قال: قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: "لو أن امرأة من نساء أهل الجنة اطلعت على الأرض لأضاءت ما  بينهما ولملأت ما بينهما ريحا، ولتاجها على رأسها خير من الدنيا وما فيها"   [صحيح أخرجه محمد بن عبد الله بن محمد عن معاوية بن عمر عن أبي إسحاق عن حميد]  .* 
*أنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني أنا أبو محمد محمد بن علي بن محمد بن  شريك الشافعي أنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم أنا أبو بكر الجوربذي أنا أحمد  بن الفرج الحمصي أنا عثمان بن سعيد بن كثير بن دينار أنا محمد بن المهاجر  عن الضحاك المعافري عن سليمان بن موسى حدثني كريب أنه سمع أسامة بن زيد  يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "ألا هل من مشمر للجنة، وإن الجنة  لا خطر لها وهي ورب الكعبة نور يتلألأ وريحانة تهتز، وقصر مشيد ونهر مطرد،  وثمرة نضيجة وزوجة حسناء جميلة وحلل كثيرة ومقام أُبِدٍ في دار سليمة  وفاكهة خضرة، وحبرة، ونعمة في محلة عالية بهية" قالوا: نعم يا رسول الله  نحن المشمرون لها قال: "قولوا إن شاء الله" قال القوم: إن شاء الله * 
*وروي عن أبي هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "أهل الجنة جرد مرد كحل لا يفنى شبابهم ولا تبلى ثيابهم"  .* 
*أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي أنا الحاكم أبو الفضل الحدادي  أنا أبو يزيد محمد بن يحيى بن خالد أنا إسحاق الحنظلي أنا أبو معاوية أنا  عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق عن النعمان بن سعيد عن علي قال: قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: "إن في الجنة لسوقا ليس فيها بيع ولا شراء إلا الصور من  الرجال والنساء، فإذا اشتهى الرجل صورة دخل فيها، إن  فيها لمجتمع الحور العين ينادين، بصوت لم يسمع الخلائق مثله: نحن الخالدات  فلا نبيد أبدا، ونحن الناعمات فلا نبأس أبدا، ونحن الراضيات فلا نسخط أبدا،  فطوبى لمن كان لنا وكنا له أو نحن له"   ورواه أبو عيسى عن هناد وأحمد بن منيع عن أبي معاوية مرفوعا وقال: هذا  حديث غريب. أنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر الجرجاني أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  الفارسي أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان أنا مسلم  بن الحجاج أنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن عبد الجبار البصري أنا حماد بن سلمة عن  ثابت البناني عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إن في  الجنة لسوقا يأتونها كل جمعة فتهب ريح الشمال فتحثو في وجوههم وثيابهم  فيزدادون حسنا وجمالا فيرجعون إلى أهليهم وقد ازدادوا حسنا وجمالا فيقول  لهم أهلهم والله لقد ازددتم بعدنا حسنا وجمالا فيقولون وأنتم والله لقد  ازددتم بعدنا حسنا وجمالا"  .* 
* إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلا مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا  فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ  اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلا يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا  وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلا الْفَاسِقِينَ (26)  
*
*قوله تعالى ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلا مَا  بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا ) سبب نـزول هذه الآية أن الله تعالى لما ضرب  المثل بالذباب والعنكبوت فقال:  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ  ( 73-الحج ) وقال:  مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ كَمَثَلِ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ اتَّخَذَتْ بَيْتًا  ( 41-العنكبوت ) قالت اليهود: ما أراد الله بذكر هذه الأشياء الخسيسة  ؟ وقيل: قال المشركون: إنا لا نعبد إلها يذكر مثل هذه الأشياء فأنـزل الله تعالى ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي )   أي لا يترك ولا يمنعه الحياء ( أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلا ) يذكر شبها، ( مَا  بَعُوضَةً ) ما: صلة، أي مثلا بالبعوضة، وبعوضة نصب بدل عن المثل. والبعوض  صغار البق سميت بعوضة كأنها بعض البق ( فَمَا فَوْقَهَا ) يعني الذباب  والعنكبوت وقال أبو عبيدة أي فما دونها كما يقال فلان جاهل فيقال وفوق ذلك  أي وأجهل ( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) بمحمد والقرآن ( فَيَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّهُ ) يعني: المثل هو ( الْحَق ) الصدق ( مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلا )  أي بهذا المثل فلما حذف الألف واللام نصبه على الحال والقطع ثم أجابهم فقال  ( يُضِلُّ بِهِ ) أي بهذا المثل ( كَثِيرًا ) الكفار وذلك أنهم يكذبونه  فيزدادون ضلالا ( وَيَهْدِي بِهِ ) أي بهذا المثل ( كَثِيرًا ) المؤمنين  فيصدقونه، والإضلال: هو الصرف عن الحق إلى الباطل. وقيل: هو الهلاك يقال ضل  الماء في اللبن إذا هلك ( وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلا الْفَاسِقِينَ )  الكافرين وأصل الفسق الخروج يقال فسقت الرطبة إذا خرجت من قشرها قال الله  تعالى:  فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ  ( 50-الكهف ) أي خرج ثم وصفهم فقال: 
*
* الَّذِينَ  يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا  أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُولَئِكَ  هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (27) كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (28) هُوَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى  السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  (29)  
*
*فقال ( الَّذِينَ يَنْقُضُونَ ) يخالفون ويتركون وأصل النقض الكسر ( عَهْدَ اللَّهِ ) أمر الله الذي عهد إليهم يوم الميثاق بقوله:  أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى  ( 172-الأعراف ) وقيل: أراد به العهد الذي أخذه على النبيين وسائر الأمم أن يؤمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله:  وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ   ( 81-آل عمران ) الآية وقيل: أراد به العهد الذي عهد إليهم في التوراة أن  يؤمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويبينوا نعته ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ )  توكيده. والميثاق: العهد المؤكد ( وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ  أَنْ يُوصَلَ ) يعني الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبجميع الرسل عليهم  السلام لأنهم قالوا: نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض وقال المؤمنون  لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ   ( 285-البقرة ) وقيل: أراد به الأرحام ( وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأرْضِ )  بالمعاصي وتعويق الناس عن الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالقرآن (  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ ) المغبونون، ثم قال لمشركي العرب على وجه  التعجب* 
*( كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ ) بعد نصب الدلائل ووضوح البراهين ثم  ذكر الدلائل فقال ( وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا ) نطفا في أصلاب آبائكم (  فَأَحْيَاكُم ) في الأرحام والدنيا ( ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ) عند انقضاء  آجالكم ( ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ ) للبعث ( ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ ) أي  تردون في الآخرة فيجزيكم بأعمالكم.* 
*قرأ يعقوب "ترجعون" في كل القرآن بفتح الياء والتاء على تسمية الفاعل.* 
*قوله تعالى ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأرْضِ جَمِيعًا )  لكي تعتبروا وتستدلوا وقيل لكي تنتفعوا ( ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ )  قال ابن عباس وأكثر مفسري السلف: أي ارتفع إلى السماء. وقال ابن كيسان  والفراء وجماعة من النحويين: أي أقبل على خلق السماء. وقيل: قصد لأنه خلق  الأرض أولا ثم عمد إلى خلق السماء ( فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ )  خلقهن مستويات لا فطور فيها ولا صدع ( وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ) قرأ  أبو جعفر وأبو عمرو والكسائي وقالون وهو وهي بسكون الهاء إذا كان قبل  الهاء واو أو فاء أو لام، زاد الكسائي وقالون: ثم هو وقالون "أن يمل هو"(  282-البقرة ). 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (6)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 30 إلى الاية 37
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

**وَإِذْ  قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ  وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا  لا تَعْلَمُونَ (30) * 

*قوله تعالى ( وَإِذْ قَالَ رَبُّكَ ) أي وقال ربك وإذ زائدة وقيل معناه  واذكر إذ قال ربك وكذلك كل ما ورد في القرآن من هذا النحو فهذا سبيله وإذ  وإذا حرفا توقيت إلا أن إذ للماضي وإذا للمستقبل وقد يوضع أحدهما موضع  الآخر قال المبرد: إذا جاء ( إذ ) مع المستقبل كان معناه ماضيا كقوله تعالى  ( وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ ) ( 30-الأنفال ) يريد وإذ مكروا وإذا جاء ( إذا ) مع الماضي كان معناه مستقبلا كقوله: ( فَإِذَا جَاءَتِ الطَّامَّةُ ) ( 34-النازعات ) ( إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ )  ( 1-النصر ) أي يجيء ( لِلْمَلائِكَة ) جمع ملك وأصله مألك من المألكة  والألوكة والألوك، وهي: الرسالة فقلبت فقيل ملأك ثم حذفت الهمزة طلبا للخفة  لكثرة استعماله ونقلت حركتها إلى اللام فقيل ملك. وأراد بهم الملائكة  الذين كانوا في الأرض وذلك أن الله تعالى خلق السماء والأرض وخلق الملائكة  والجن فأسكن الملائكة السماء وأسكن الجن الأرض فغبروا فعبدوا دهرا طويلا في  الأرض، ثم ظهر فيهم الحسد والبغي فأفسدوا وقتلوا فبعث الله إليهم جندا من  الملائكة يقال لهم: الجن، وهم خزان الجنان اشتق لهم من الجنة رأسهم إبليس  وكان رئيسهم ومرشدهم وأكثرهم علما فهبطوا إلى الأرض فطردوا الجن إلى شعوب  الجبال( وبطون الأودية )   وجزائر البحور وسكنوا الأرض وخفف الله عنهم العبادة فأعطى الله إبليس ملك  الأرض، وملك السماء الدنيا وخزانة الجنة وكان يعبد الله تارة في الأرض  وتارة في السماء وتارة في الجنة فدخله العجب فقال في نفسه: ما أعطاني الله  هذا الملك إلا لأني أكرم الملائكة عليه  فقال الله تعالى له ولجنده: ( إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ ) خالق. ( فِي الأرْضِ خَلِيفَةً ) أي بدلا منكم ورافعكم إلي، فكرهوا ذلك لأنهم كانوا أهون الملائكة عبادة.* 
*والمراد بالخليفة هاهنا آدم سماه خليفة لأنه خلف الجن أي جاء بعدهم وقيل  لأنه يخلفه غيره والصحيح أنه خليفة الله في أرضه لإقامة أحكامه وتنفيذ  وصاياه   ( قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا ) بالمعاصي. (  وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ ) بغير حق أي كما فعل بنو الجان فقاسوا الشاهد على  الغائب وإلا فهم ما كانوا يعلمون الغيب ( وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ )  قال الحسن: نقول سبحان الله وبحمده وهو صلاة الخلق ( وصلاة البهائم وغيرهما  )  سوى الآدميين وعليها يرزقون.* 

*أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد أنا محمد بن عيسى  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان أنا مسلم بن الحجاج أنا زهير بن حرب أنا حبان  بن هلال أنا وهيب أنا سعيد الجريري عن أبي عبد الله الجسري عن عبادة بن  الصامت عن أبي ذر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل أي الكلام أفضل قال:  "ما اصطفى الله لملائكته أو لعباده سبحان الله وبحمده"   وقيل: ونحن نصلي بأمرك، قال ابن عباس: كل ما في القرآن من التسبيح فالمراد  منه الصلاة ( وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ ) أي نثني عليك بالقدس والطهارة وقيل:  ونطهر أنفسنا لطاعتك وقيل: وننـزهك. واللام صلة وقيل: لم يكن هذا من  الملائكة على طريق الاعتراض والعجب بالعمل بل على سبيل التعجب وطلب وجه  الحكمة فيه ( قَالَ ) الله ( إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ ) المصلحة  فيه، وقيل: إني أعلم أن في ذريته من يطيعني ويعبدني من الأنبياء والأولياء  والعلماء وقيل: إني أعلم أن فيكم من يعصيني وهو إبليس، وقيل إني أعلم أنهم  يذنبون وأنا أغفر لهم. قرأ أهل الحجاز والبصرة إني أعلم بفتح الياء وكذلك  كل ياء إضافة استقبلها ألف مفتوحة إلا في مواضع معدودة ويفتحون في بعض  المواضع عند الألف المضمومة والمكسورة( وعند غير الألف )  وبين القراء في تفصيله اختلاف.* 

*وَعَلَّمَ  آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ فَقَالَ  أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (31) * 

*قوله تعالى ( وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ) سمي آدم لأنه خلق من أديم الأرض، وقيل: لأنه كان آدم اللون وكنيته أبو محمد وأبو البشر فلما خلقه الله تعالى علمه أسماء الأشياء وذلك أن الملائكة قالوا: لما قال الله تعالى: ( إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً )  ليخلق ربنا ما شاء فلن يخلق خلقا أكرم عليه منا وإن كان فنحن أعلم منه  لأنا خلقنا قبله ورأينا ما لم يره. فأظهر الله تعالى فضله عليهم بالعلم  وفيه دليل على أن الأنبياء أفضل من الملائكة وإن كانوا رسلا كما ذهب إليه  أهل السنة والجماعة قال ابن عباس ومجاهد وقتادة: علمه اسم كل شيء حتى  القصعة والقصيعة وقيل: اسم ما كان وما يكون إلى يوم القيامة. وقال الربيع  بن أنس: أسماء الملائكة وقيل: أسماء ذريته، وقيل: صنعة كل شيء قال أهل  التأويل: إن الله عز وجل علم آدم جميع اللغات ثم تكلم كل واحد من أولاده  بلغة فتفرقوا في البلاد واختص كل فرقة منهم بلغة   . ( ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ ) إنما قال عرضهم ولم يقل عرضها  لأن المسميات إذا جمعت من يعقل وما لا يعقل يكنى عنها بلفظ من يعقل كما  يكنى عن الذكور والإناث بلفظ الذكور وقال مقاتل: خلق الله كل شيء الحيوان  والجماد ثم عرض تلك الشخوص على الملائكة فالكناية راجعة إلى الشخوص فلذلك  قال عرضهم ( فَقَالَ أَنْبِئُونِي ) أخبروني ( بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) في أني لا أخلق خلقا إلا وكنتم أفضل وأعلم منه فقالت  الملائكة إقرارا بالعجز:* 

* قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ (32) قَالَ  يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ  بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَكْتُمُونَ (33) * 
*( قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ ) تنـزيها لك ( لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلا مَا  عَلَّمْتَنَا ) معناه فإنك أجل من أن نحيط بشيء من علمك إلا ما علمتنا (  إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ ) بخلقك ( الْحَكِيم ) في أمرك والحكيم له  معنيان: أحدهما الحاكم وهو القاضي العدل والثاني المحكم للأمر كي لا يتطرق  إليه الفساد وأصل الحكمة في اللغة: المنع فهي تمنع صاحبها من الباطل ومنه  حكمة الدابة لأنها تمنعها من الاعوجاج فلما ظهر عجزهم ( قَال ) الله تعالى: * 
*( يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ ) أخبرهم بأسمائهم فسمى آدم  كل شيء باسمه وذكر الحكمة التي لأجلها خلق ( فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ  بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ ) الله تعالى ( أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ ) يا ملائكتي (  إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) ما كان منهما وما يكون  لأنه قد قال لهم ( إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ )  ( 30-البقرة ) ( وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ ) قال الحسن وقتادة: يعني قولهم  أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ( وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ ) قولكم لن يخلق  الله خلقا أكرم عليه منا، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما هو أن إبليس مر على جسد  آدم وهو ملقى بين مكة والطائف لا روح فيه فقال: لأمر ما خلق هذا ثم دخل في  فيه وخرج من دبره وقال: إنه خلق لا يتماسك لأنه أجوف ثم قال للملائكة  الذين معه أرأيتم إن فضل هذا عليكم وأمرتم بطاعته ماذا تصنعون؟ قالوا: نطيع  أمر ربنا، فقال إبليس في نفسه: والله لئن سلطت عليه لأهلكنه ولئن سلط علي  لأعصينه فقال الله تعالى: ( وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ ) يعني ما تبديه  الملائكة من الطاعة ( وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ ) يعني إبليس من المعصية. * 
* وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ (34) وَقُلْنَا  يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا  حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ (35) فَأَزَلَّهُمَا  الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا  اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ  وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ (36) فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (37) * 

*وقوله تعالى: ( وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لآدَمَ ) قرأ  أبو جعفر "للملائكة اسجدوا" بضم التاء على جوار ألف اسجدوا وكذلك قرأ "قل  رب احكم بالحق"( 112-الأنبياء ) بضم الباء وضعفه النحاة جدا ونسبوه إلى  الغلط فيه واختلفوا في أن هذا الخطاب مع أي الملائكة فقال بعضهم: مع الذين  كانوا سكان الأرض. والأصح: أنه مع جميع الملائكة لقوله تعالى: ( فَسَجَدَ الْمَلائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ )  ( 30-الحجر ) وقوله: ( اسجدوا ) فيه قولان: الأصح أن السجود كان لآدم على  الحقيقة، وتضمن معنى الطاعة لله عز وجل بامتثال أمره، وكان ذلك سجود تعظيم  وتحية لا سجود عبادة، كسجود إخوة يوسف له في قوله عز وجل ( وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا ) ( 100-يوسف ) ولم يكن فيه وضع الوجه على الأرض، إنما كان الانحناء، فلما جاء الإسلام أبطل ذلك بالسلام.* 
*وقيل: معنى قوله ( اسْجُدُوا لآدَمَ ) أي إلى آدم فكان آدم قبلة،  والسجود لله تعالى، كما جعلت الكعبة قبلة للصلاة والصلاة لله عز وجل.* 
*( فَسَجَدُوا ) يعني: الملائكة ( إِلا إِبْلِيسَ ) وكان اسمه عزازيل  بالسريانية، وبالعربية: الحارث، فلما عصى غير اسمه وصورته فقيل: إبليس،  لأنه أبلس من رحمة الله تعالى أي يئس.* 
*واختلفوا فيه فقال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وأكثر المفسرين: كان إبليس  من الملائكة، وقال الحسن: كان من الجن ولم يكن من الملائكة لقوله تعالى ( إِلا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ ) (  50-الكهف ) فهو أصل الجن كما أن آدم أصل الإنس، ولأنه خلق من النار  والملائكة خلقوا من النور، ولأن له ذرية ولا ذرية للملائكة، والأول أصح  لأن خطاب السجود كان مع الملائكة، وقوله ( كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ )  أي من الملائكة الذين هم خزنة الجنة. وقال سعيد بن جبير: من الذين يعملون  في الجنة، وقال: قوم من الملائكة الذين يصوغون حلي أهل الجنة، وقيل: إن  فرقة من الملائكة خلقوا من النار سموا جنا لاستتارهم عن الأعين، وإبليس كان  منهم. والدليل عليه قوله تعالى ( وَجَعَلُوا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الْجِنَّةِ نَسَبًا ) ( 158-الصافات ) وهو قولهم: الملائكة بنات الله، ولما أخرجه الله من الملائكة جعل له ذرية.* 

*قوله: ( أَبَى ) أي امتنع فلم يسجد ( وَاسْتَكْبَر ) أي تكبر عن السجود ( لآدم )  ( وَكَان ) أي: صار ( مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ ) وقال أكثر المفسرين: وكان في سابق علم الله من الكافرين الذين وجبت لهم الشقاوة.* 
*أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي أنا ابن الحاكم أبو الفضل محمد  بن الحسين الحدادي أنا أبو يزيد محمد بن يحيى بن خالد أنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  الحنظلي أنا جرير ووكيع وأبو معاوية عن الأعمش عن أبي صالح عن أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "إذا قرأ ابن آدم السجدة فسجد اعتزل  الشيطان يبكي ويقول: يا ويله أمر ابن آدم بالسجود فسجد فله الجنة وأمرت  بالسجود فعصيت فلي النار" * 

*قوله تعالى ( وَقُلْنَا يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ  ) وذلك أن آدم لم يكن له في الجنة من يجانسه فنام نومة فخلق الله زوجته  حواء من قصيراء شقه الأيسر، وسميت حواء لأنها خلقت من حي، خلقها الله عز  وجل من غير أن أحس به آدم ولا وجد له ألما، ولو وجد لما عطف رجل على امرأة  قط فلما هب من نومه رآها جالسة عند رأسه( كأحسن ما في )  خلق الله فقال لها: من أنت؟ قالت زوجتك خلقني الله لك تسكن إلي وأسكن إليك   ( وَكُلا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا ) واسعا كثيرا ( حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا ) كيف شئتما  ومتى شئتما وأين شئتما ( وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ ) يعني للأكل،  وقال بعض العلماء: وقع النهي على جنس من الشجر. وقال  آخرون: على شجرة مخصوصة، واختلفوا في تلك الشجرة، قال ابن عباس ومحمد بن  كعب ومقاتل: هي السنبلة وقال ابن مسعود: هي شجرة العنب. وقال ابن جريج:  شجرة التين، وقال قتادة: شجرة العلم وفيها من كل شيء، وقال علي رضي الله  عنه: شجرة الكافور  ( فَتَكُونَا ) فتصيرا ( مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي الضارين بأنفسكما بالمعصية، وأصل الظلم، وضع الشيء في غير موضعه.* 

*( فَأَزَلَّهُمَا ) استزل ( الشَّيْطَان ) آدم وحواء أي دعاهما إلى  الزلة: وقرأ حمزة: فأزالهما، أي نحاهما "الشيطان" فيعال من شطن، أي: بعد،  سمي به لبعده عن الخير وعن الرحمة، ( عَنْهَا ) عن الجنة ( فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا  مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ ) النعيم، وذلك أن إبليس أراد أن يدخل ليوسوس ( إلى )    آدم وحواء فمنعته الخزنة فأتى الحية وكانت صديقة لإبليس وكانت من أحسن  الدواب، لها أربع قوائم كقوائم البعير، وكانت من خزان الجنة فسألها إبليس  أن تدخله فمها فأدخلته ومرت به على الخزنة وهم لا يعلمون فأدخلته الجنة،  وقال الحسن: إنما رآهما على باب الجنة لأنهما كانا يخرجان منها وقد كان آدم  حين دخل الجنة ورأى ما فيها من النعيم قال: لو أن خلدا، فاغتنم ذلك منه  الشيطان فأتاه من قبل الخلد فلما دخل الجنة وقف بين يدي آدم وحواء وهما لا  يعلمان أنه إبليس فبكى وناح نياحة أحزنتهما، وهو أول من ناح فقالا له: ما  يبكيك؟ قال: أبكي عليكما تموتان فتفارقان ما أنتما فيه من النعمة. فوقع ذلك  في أنفسهما فاغتما ومضى إبليس ثم أتاهما بعد ذلك وقال: يا آدم هل أدلك على  شجرة الخلد؟ فأبى أن يقبل منه، وقاسمهما بالله إنه لهما لمن الناصحين،  فاغترا وما ظنا أن أحدا يحلف بالله كاذبا، فبادرت حواء إلى أكل الشجرة ثم  ناولت آدم حتى أكلها.* 
*وكان سعيد بن المسيب يحلف بالله ما أكل آدم من الشجرة وهو يعقل ولكن حواء سقته الخمر حتى إذا سكر قادته إليها فأكل  .* 

*قال إبراهيم بن أدهم: أورثتنا تلك الأكلة حزنا طويلا. قال ابن عباس  وقتادة: قال الله عز وجل لآدم: ألم يكن فيما أبحتك من الجنة مندوحة عن  الشجرة؟ قال: بلى يا رب وعزتك، ولكن ما ظننت أن أحدا يحلف بك كاذبا، قال:  فبعزتي لأهبطنك إلى الأرض، ثم لا تنال العيش إلا كدا فأهبطا من الجنة وكانا  يأكلان فيها رغدا فعلم صنعة الحديد، وأمر بالحرث فحرث فيها وزرع ثم سقى  حتى إذا بلغ حصد ثم داسه ثم ذراه ثم طحنه ثم عجنه ثم خبزه ثم أكله فلم  يبلغه حتى بلغ منه ما شاء. قال سعيد بن جبير: عن ابن عباس: إن آدم لما أكل  من الشجرة التي نهي عنها قال الله عز وجل: ما حملك على ما صنعت قال يا رب  زينته لي حواء قال: فإني أعقبتها أن لا تحمل إلا كرها ولا تضع إلا كرها  ودميتها  في الشهر مرتين، فرنت  حواء عند ذلك فقيل: عليك الرنة وعلى بناتك  فلما أكلا ( تهافتت )   عنهما ثيابهما وبدت سوآتهما وأخرجا من الجنة، فذلك قوله تعالى: (  وَقُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا ) أي انـزلوا إلى الأرض يعني آدم وحواء وإبليس والحية،  فهبط آدم بسرنديب من أرض الهند على جبل يقال له نود، وحواء بجدة وإبليس  بالأيلة والحية بأصفهان  ( بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ ) أراد العداوة التي بين ذرية آدم والحية وبين المؤمنين من ذرية آدم وبين إبليس؛ قال الله تعالى:  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  ( 22-الأعراف ).* 
*أنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي أنا أبو الحسن بن بشران أنا إسماعيل بن  محمد الصفار أنا أحمد بن محمد الصفار حدثنا منصور الرمادي أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر عن أيوب عن عكرمة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما، قال عكرمة: لا  أعلمه إلا رفع الحديث، أنه كان يأمر بقتل الحيات وقال: من تركهن خشية أو  مخافة ثائر فليس منا   وزاد موسى بن مسلم عن عكرمة في الحديث: ما سالمناهن منذ حاربناهن [وروي  أنه نهى عن ذوات البيوت، =روى عن أبي سعيد الخدري عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم: "إن بالمدينة جنا قد أسلموا فإن رأيتم منهم شيئا فآذنوه ثلاثة أيام  فإن بدا لكم بعد ذلك فاقتلوه فإنما هو شيطان"  ] * 
*قوله تعالى: ( وَلَكُمْ فِي الأرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ ) موضع قرار ( وَمَتَاع ) بلغة ومستمتع ( إِلَى حِينٍ ) إلى انقضاء آجالكم* 
*( فَتَلَقَّى ) تلقى والتلقي: هو قبول عن فطنة وفهم، وقيل: هو التعلم (  آدَمُ مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ ) قراءة العامة: آدم برفع الميم وكلمات بخفض  التاء. قرأ ابن كثير: آدم بالنصب، كلمات برفع التاء يعني جاءت الكلمات آدم  من ربه، وكانت سبب توبته. واختلفوا في تلك الكلمات قال سعيد بن جبير ومجاهد  والحسن: هي قوله  رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا  الآية.* 
*وقال مجاهد ومحمد بن كعب القرظي: هي قوله لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك رب عملت سوءا وظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي إنك أنت ( التواب الرحيم )  . لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك رب عملت سوءا وظلمت نفسي فارحمني إنك أنت أرحم الراحمين   وقال عبيد بن عمير: هي أن آدم قال يا رب أرأيت ما أتيت أشيء ابتدعته من  تلقاء نفسي أم شيء قدرته علي قبل أن تخلقني؟ قال الله تعالى: بل شيء قدرته  عليك قبل أن أخلقك. قال يا رب فكما قدرته قبل أن تخلقني فاغفر لي  . 
*
*وقيل: هي ثلاثة أشياء الحياء والدعاء والبكاء، قال ابن عباس بكى آدم  وحواء على ما فاتهما من نعيم الجنة مائتي سنة، ولم يأكلا ولم يشربا أربعين  يوما، ولم يقرب آدم حواء مائة سنة، وروى المسعودي عن يونس بن خباب وعلقمة بن مرثد قالوا: لو أن دموع جميع أهل الأرض جمعت ( لكانت )   دموع داود أكثر حيث أصاب الخطيئة ولو أن دموع داود ودموع أهل الأرض جمعت  لكانت دموع آدم أكثر حيث أخرجه الله من الجنة قال شهر بن حوشب: بلغني أن  آدم لما ( هبط )  إلى الأرض مكث ثلاثمائة سنة لا يرفع رأسه حياء من الله تعالى  
*
*قوله: ( فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ ) فتجاوز عنه ( إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ ) يقبل توبة عباده ( الرَّحِيم ) بخلقه. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (7)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 38 إلى الاية 48
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

**          قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي  هُدًى فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ            (38)         وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ            (39)         يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ  فَارْهَبُونِ            (40)         وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْـزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ وَلا تَكُونُوا  أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا  وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ            (41)         وَلا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ            (42)         وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ            (43)   
*
*وقوله تعالى: ( قُلْنَا اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا ) يعني هؤلاء  الأربعة. وقيل: الهبوط الأول من الجنة إلى السماء الدنيا والهبوط ( الآخر )    من السماء الدنيا إلى الأرض ( فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ ) أي فإن يأتكم يا  ذرية آدم ( مِنِّي هُدًى ) أي رشد وبيان شريعة، وقيل كتاب ورسول ( فَمَنْ  تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) قرأ يعقوب:  فلا خوف بالفتح في كل القرآن والآخرون بالضم والتنوين فلا خوف عليهم فيما  [يستقبلون هم]  ( وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) على ما خلفوا. وقيل: لا خوف عليهم في الدنيا ولا هم يحزنون في الآخرة* 
* ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا )( يعني جحدوا )   ( وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا ) بالقرآن ( أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ )  يوم القيامة ( هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) لا يخرجون منها ولا يموتون فيها.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ) يا أولاد يعقوب. ومعنى  إسرائيل: عبد الله، "وإيل" هو الله تعالى، وقيل صفوة الله، وقرأ أبو جعفر:  إسرائيل بغير همز ( اذْكُرُوا ) احفظوا، والذكر: يكون بالقلب ويكون باللسان  وقيل: أراد به الشكر، وذكر بلفظ الذكر لأن في الشكر ذكرا وفي الكفران  نسيانا، قال الحسن: ذكر النعمة شكرها ( نِعْمَتِيَ ) أي: نعمي، لفظها واحد  ومعناها جمع  كقوله تعالى (   وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لا تُحْصُوهَا   )  ( 34-إبراهيم ) ( الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي على أجدادكم  وأسلافكم. قال قتادة: هي النعم التي خصت بها بنو إسرائيل: من فلق البحر  وإنجائهم من فرعون بإغراقه وتظليل الغمام عليهم في التيه، وإنـزال المن  والسلوى وإنـزال التوراة، في نعم كثيرة لا تحصى، وقال غيره: هي جميع النعم  التي لله عز وجل   < 1-87 >   على عباده ( وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي ) أي بامتثال أمري ( أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ ) بالقبول والثواب.* 
*قال قتادة ومجاهد: أراد بهذا العهد ما ذكر في سورة المائدة ( وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا  ) إلى أن قال -  (  لأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ   ) ( 12-المائدة ) فهذا قوله: "أوف بعهدكم". وقال الحسن هو قوله (   وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ   ) ( 63-البقرة ) فهو شريعة التوراة، وقال مقاتل هو قوله (   وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلا اللَّهَ   )  ( 83-البقرة ) وقال الكلبي: عهد الله إلى بني إسرائيل على لسان موسى: إني  باعث من بني إسماعيل نبيا أميا فمن اتبعه وصدق بالنور الذي يأتي به غفرت له  ذنبه وأدخلته الجنة وجعلت له أجرين اثنين: وهو قوله: (    وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ ) ( 187-آل عمران ) يعني أمر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
* ( وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ ) فخافوني في نقض العهد. وأثبت يعقوب  الياءات المحذوفة في الخط مثل فارهبوني، فاتقوني، واخشوني، والآخرون  يحذفونها على الخط* 
* ( وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْـزَلْتُ ) يعني القرآن ( مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  مَعَكُمْ ) أي موافقا لما معكم يعني: التوراة، في التوحيد والنبوة والأخبار  ونعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، نـزلت في كعب بن الأشرف وأصحابه من علماء  اليهود ورؤسائهم   ( وَلا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ ) أي بالقرآن يريد من أهل الكتاب،  لأن قريشا كفرت قبل اليهود بمكة، معناه: ولا تكونوا أول من كفر بالقرآن  فيتابعكم اليهود على ذلك فتبوءوا بآثامكم وآثامهم ( وَلا تَشْتَرُوا ) أي:  ولا تستبدلوا ( بِآيَاتِي ) ببيان صفة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ثَمَنًا  قَلِيلا ) أي عرضا يسيرا من الدنيا وذلك أن رؤساء اليهود وعلماءهم كانت لهم  مآكل يصيبونها من سفلتهم وجهالهم يأخذون منهم كل عام شيئا معلوما من  زروعهم وضروعهم ونقودهم فخافوا إن هم بينوا صفة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  وتابعوه أن تفوتهم تلك المآكل فغيروا نعته وكتموا اسمه فاختاروا الدنيا على  الآخرة ( وَإِيَّايَ فَاتَّقُونِ ) فاخشوني* 
* ( وَلا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ ) أي لا تخلطوا، يقال: لبس  الثوب يلبس لبسا، ولبس عليه الأمر يلبس لبسا أي خلط. يقول: لا تخلطوا الحق  الذي، أنـزلت عليكم من صفة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بالباطل الذي تكتبونه  بأيديكم من تغيير صفة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*والأكثرون على أنه أراد: لا تلبسوا الإسلام باليهودية والنصرانية  .* 
*وقال مقاتل: إن اليهود أقروا ببعض صفة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتموا  بعضا ليصدقوا في ذلك فقال: ولا تلبسوا الحق الذي تقرون به بالباطل يعني بما  تكتمونه، فالحق: بيانهم، والباطل: كتمانهم وتكتموا الحق أي لا تكتموه،  يعني: نعت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.   < 1-88 >   ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) أنه نبي مرسل* 
* ( وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ ) يعني الصلوات الخمس بمواقيتها وحدودها (  وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ) أدوا زكاة أموالكم المفروضة. والزكاة مأخوذة من زكا  الزرع إذا نما وكثر. وقيل: من تزكى أي تطهر، وكلا المعنيين موجود في  الزكاة، لأن فيها تطهيرا وتنمية للمال ( وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ )  أي صلوا مع المصلين: محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، وذكر بلفظ الركوع  لأنه ركن من أركان الصلاة، ولأن صلاة اليهود لم يكن فيها ركوع، فكأنه قال:  صلوا صلاة ذات ركوع، قيل: إعادته بعد قوله ( وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ ) لهذا،  أي صلوا مع الذين في صلاتهم ركوع، فالأول مطلق في حق الكل، وهذا في حق  أقوام مخصوصين. وقيل: هذا حث على إقامة الصلاة جماعة كأنه قال لهم: صلوا مع  المصلين الذين سبقوكم بالإيمان. 
*
*          أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ وَتَنْسَوْنَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ            (44)         وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ            (45)         الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو رَبِّهِمْ وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ            (46)         يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ            (47)         وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ  مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ            (48)   
*
* ( أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ )  أي بالطاعة، نـزلت في علماء اليهود، وذلك أن الرجل منهم كان يقول لقريبه  وحليفه من المسلمين إذا سأله عن أمر محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: اثبت على  دينه فإن أمره حق وقوله صدق. وقيل: هو خطاب لأحبارهم حيث أمروا أتباعهم  بالتمسك بالتوراة، ثم خالفوا وغيروا نعت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وَتَنْسَوْنَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ )  أي تتركون أنفسكم فلا تتبعونه ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ ) تقرءون التوراة فيها نعته وصفته ( أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ ) أنه حق فتتبعونه؟.* 
*والعقل مأخوذ من عقال الدابة، وهو ما يشد به ركبة البعير فيمنعه من الشرود، فكذلك العقل يمنع صاحبه من الكفر والجحود.* 
*أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي أنا أبو عمرو بكر بن محمد المزني أنا  أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله حفيد العباس بن حمزة أنا الحسين بن الفضل البجلي  أنا عفان أنا حماد بن سلمة أنا علي بن زيد عن أنس بن مالك أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: "رأيت ليلة أسري بي رجالا تقرض شفاههم بمقاريض من نار  قلت: من هؤلاء يا جبريل؟ قال: هؤلاء خطباء من أمتك يأمرون الناس بالبر  وينسون أنفسهم وهم يتلون   < 1-89 >   الكتاب" * 
*أخبرنا عبد الواحد  الميلحي أنا أحمد عبد الله النعيمي أنا محمد بن  يوسف أنا محمد بن إسماعيل أنا علي بن عبد الله أنا سفيان عن الأعمش عن أبي  وائل قال: قال أسامة رضي الله عنه: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  يقول: "يجاء بالرجل يوم القيامة فيلقى في النار فتندلق أقتابه( أي تنقطع  أمعاؤه ) في النار فيدور كما يدور الحمار برحاه   فيجتمع أهل النار عليه فيقولون: أي فلان ما شأنك أليس كنت تأمرنا بالمعروف  وتنهانا عن المنكر؟ قال: كنت آمركم بالمعروف ولا آتيه، وأنهاكم عن المنكر  وآتيه" وقال شعبة عن الأعمش "فيطحن فيها كما يطحن الحمار برحاه"  .* 
* ( وَاسْتَعِينُوا ) على ما يستقبلكم من أنواع البلاء وقيل: على طلب  الآخرة ( بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ ) أراد حبس النفس عن المعاصي. وقيل:  أراد: الصبر على أداء الفرائض، وقال مجاهد: الصبر الصوم، ومنه سمي شهر  رمضان شهر الصبر، وذلك لأن الصوم يزهده في الدنيا، والصلاة ترغبه في  الآخرة، وقيل: الواو بمعنى على، أي: واستعينوا بالصبر على الصلاة، كما قال  الله تعالى:   وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا   ( 132-طه ) ( وَإِنَّهَا ) ولم يقل وإنهما ردا للكناية إلى كل واحد منهما أي وإن كل خصلة منهما. كما قال:    كِلْتَا الْجَنَّتَيْنِ آتَتْ أُكُلَهَا     ( 33-الكهف ) أي كل واحدة منهما. وقيل: معناه ( وَاسْتَعِينُوا  بِالصَّبْرِ ) وإنه لكبير وبالصلاة وإنها لكبيرة، فحذف أحدهما اختصارا،  وقال المؤرج  رد الكناية إلى الصلاة لأنها أعم كقوله تعالى:    وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلا يُنْفِقُونَهَا    ( 34-التوبة ) رد الكناية إلى الفضة لأنها أعم. وقيل: رد الكناية إلى الصلاة لأن الصبر داخل فيها. كما قال الله تعالى:    وَاللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُرْضُوهُ    ( 62-التوبة ) ولم يقل يرضوهما لأن رضا الرسول داخل في رضا الله تعالى.* 
*وقال الحسين بن الفضل: رد الكناية إلى الاستعانة ( لَكَبِيرَةٌ ) أي: لثقيلة ( إِلا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ )   < 1-90 >   يعني: المؤمنين، وقال الحسن: الخائفين وقيل: المطيعين وقال مقاتل بن حيان: المتواضعين، وأصل الخشوع السكون قال الله تعالى:    وَخَشَعَتِ الأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ    ( 108-طه ) فالخاشع ساكن إلى طاعة الله تعالى.* 
* ( الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ ) يستيقنون [أنهم مبعوثون وأنهم محاسبون وأنهم  راجعون إلى الله تعالى، أي: يصدقون بالبعث، وجعل رجوعهم بعد الموت إلى  المحشر رجوعا إليه]  .* 
*والظن من الأضداد يكون شكا ويقينا وأملا كالرجاء يكون خوفا وأملا وأمنا  ( أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو رَبِّهِمْ ) معاينو ( رَبِّهِم ) في الآخرة وهو رؤية  الله تعالى وقيل: المراد من اللقاء الصيرورة إليه ( وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ  رَاجِعُونَ ) فيجزيهم بأعمالهم.* 
* ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ ) أي عالمي زمانكم،  وذلك التفضيل وإن كان في حق الآباء، لكن يحصل به الشرف للأبناء* 
* ( وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا ) واخشوا عقاب يوم ( لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ ) لا  تقضي نفس ( عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا ) أي حقا لزمها وقيل: لا تغني، وقيل: لا  تكفي شيئا من الشدائد ( وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ ) قرأ ابن كثير  ويعقوب بالتاء لتأنيث الشفاعة، وقرأ الباقون بالياء لأن الشفع والشفاعة  بمعنى واحد كالوعظ والموعظة، فالتذكير على المعنى، والتأنيث على اللفظ،  كقوله تعالى:    قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ    ( 57-يونس ) وقال في موضع آخر فَمَنْ جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   ( 275-البقرة ) أي لا تقبل منها شفاعة إذا كانت كافرة ( وَلا يُؤْخَذُ  مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ ) أي فداء وسمي به لأنه مثل المفدي. والعدل: المثل ( وَلا  هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ ) يمنعون من عذاب الله. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (8)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 49 إلى الاية 57
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

**          وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ  الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي  ذَلِكُمْ بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ            (49)         وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ            (50)   
*
* ( وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ ) يعني: أسلافكم وأجدادكم فاعتدها منة عليهم  لأنهم نجوا بنجاتهم ( مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ ) أتباعه وأهل دينه، وفرعون هو  الوليد بن مصعب بن الريان وكان من القبط العماليق وعمر أكثر من أربعمائة  سنة ( يَسُومُونَكُم ) يكلفونكم ويذيقونكم، ( سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ ) أشد  العذاب وأسوأه وقيل: يصرفونكم في العذاب مرة هكذا ومرة هكذا كالإبل السائمة  في البرية، وذلك أن فرعون جعل بني   < 1-91 >   إسرائيل خدما وخولا  وصنفهم في الأعمال فصنف يبنون، وصنف يحرثون ويزرعون، وصنف يخدمونه، ومن لم يكن منهم في عمل وضع عليه الجزية.* 
*وقال وهب: كانوا أصنافا في أعمال فرعون، فذوو القوة ينحتون السواري  من الجبال حتى قرحت  أعناقهم وأيديهم ودبرت   ظهورهم من قطعها ونقلها، وطائفة ينقلون الحجارة، وطائفة يبنون له القصور،  وطائفة منهم يضربون اللبن ويطبخون الآجر، وطائفة نجارون وحدادون، والضعفة  منهم يضرب عليهم الخراج ضريبة يؤدونها كل يوم، فمن غربت عليه الشمس قبل أن  يؤدي ضريبته غلت يمينه إلى عنقه شهرا، والنساء يغزلن الكتان وينسجن، وقيل:  تفسيره ذكرما بعده: ( يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ ) مذكور على وجه البدل من  قوله -يسومونكم سوء العذاب ( وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ ) يتركونهن  أحياء، وذلك أن فرعون رأى في منامه كأن نارا أقبلت من بيت المقدس وأحاطت  بمصر وأحرقت كل قبطي فيها ولم تتعرض لبني إسرائيل فهاله ذلك وسأل الكهنة عن  رؤياه؟ فقالوا: يولد في بني إسرائيل غلام يكون على يده هلاكك وزوال ملكك،  فأمر فرعون بقتل كل غلام يولد في بني إسرائيل وجمع القوابل فقال لهن: لا  يسقطن على أيديكن غلام من بني إسرائيل إلا قتل ولا جارية إلا تركت، ووكل  بالقوابل، فكن يفعلن ذلك حتى قيل: إنه قتل في بني إسرائيل اثنى عشر ألف صبي  في طلب موسى. وقال وهب: بلغني أنه ذبح في طلب موسى عليه السلام تسعين ألف  وليد. قالوا: وأسرع الموت في =مشيخة بني إسرائيل فدخل رءوس القبط على فرعون  وقالوا: إن الموت قد وقع في بني إسرائيل أفتذبح صغارهم ويموت كبارهم فيوشك  أن يقع العمل علينا؟ فأمر فرعون أن يذبحوا سنة ويتركوا سنة، فولد هارون في  السنة التي لا يذبحون فيها، وموسى في السنة التي يذبحون فيها.* 
* ( وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ ) قيل: البلاء  المحنة، أي في سومهم إياكم سوء العذاب محنة عظيمة، وقيل: البلاء النعمة أي  في إنجائي إياكم منهم نعمة عظيمة، فالبلاء يكون بمعنى النعمة وبمعنى الشدة،  فالله تعالى قد يختبر على النعمة بالشكر، وعلى الشدة بالصبر وقال الله  تعالى:  وَنَبْلُوكُمْ بِالشَّرِّ وَالْخَيْرِ فِتْنَةً     ( 35-الأنبياء ).* 
* ( وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ ) قيل: معناه فرقنا لكم وقيل:  فرقنا البحر بدخولكم إياه وسمي البحر بحرا لاتساعه، ومنه قيل للفرس: بحر  إذا اتسع في جريه، وذلك أنه لما دنا هلاك فرعون أمر الله تعالى موسى عليه  السلام أن يسري ببني إسرائيل من مصر ليلا فأمر موسى قومه أن يسرجوا في  بيوتهم إلى الصبح،   < 1-92 >   وأخرج الله تعالى كل ولد زنا في القبط من بني إسرائيل إليهم، وكل ولد زنا في بني إسرائيل   من القبط إلى القبط حتى رجع كل إلى أبيه، وألقى الله الموت على القبط فمات  كل بكر لهم واشتغلوا بدفنهم حتى أصبحوا وطلعت الشمس، وخرج موسى عليه  السلام في ستمائة ألف وعشرين ألف مقاتل، لا يعدون ابن العشرين لصغره، ولا  ابن الستين لكبره، وكانوا يوم دخلوا مصر مع يعقوب اثنين وسبعين إنسانا ما  بين رجل وامرأة.* 
*وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: كان أصحاب موسى ستمائة ألف وسبعين ألفا  .* 
*وعن عمرو بن ميمون قال: كانوا ستمائة ألف فلما أرادوا السير ضرب عليهم  التيه فلم يدروا أين يذهبون فدعا موسى =مشيخة بني إسرائيل وسألهم عن ذلك  فقالوا: إن يوسف عليه السلام لما حضره الموت أخذ على إخوته عهدا أن لا  يخرجوا من مصر حتى يخرجوه معهم فلذلك انسد علينا الطريق، فسألهم عن موضع  قبره فلم يعلموا فقام موسى ينادي: أنشد الله كل من يعلم أين موضع قبر يوسف  عليه السلام إلا أخبرني به ومن لم يعلم به فصمت أذناه عن قولي! وكان يمر  بين الرجلين ينادي فلا يسمعان صوته حتى سمعته عجوز لهم فقالت: أرأيتك إن  دللتك على قبره أتعطيني كل ما سألتك؟ فأبى عليها وقال: حتى أسأل ربي( فأمره  )   الله تعالى بإيتائها سؤلها فقالت: إني عجوز كبيرة لا أستطيع المشي فاحملني  وأخرجني من مصر، هذا في الدنيا وأما في الآخرة فأسألك أن لا تنـزل غرفة من  الجنة إلا نـزلتها معك قال: نعم قالت: إنه في جوف الماء في النيل فادع  الله حتى يحسر عنه الماء، فدعا الله تعالى فحسر عنه الماء، ودعا أن يؤخر  طلوع الفجر إلى أن يفرغ من أمر يوسف عليه السلام، فحفر موسى عليه السلام  ذلك الموضع واستخرجه في صندوق من مرمر، وحمله حتى دفنه بالشام، ففتح لهم  الطريق فساروا وموسى عليه السلام على ساقتهم  وهارون على مقدمتهم، ونذر  بهم فرعون فجمع قومه وأمرهم   < 1-93 >    أن لا يخرجوا في طلب بني إسرائيل حتى يصيح الديك، فوالله ما صاح ديك تلك  الليلة، فخرج فرعون في طلب بني إسرائيل وعلى مقدمته هامان في ألف ألف  وسبعمائة ألف، وكان فيهم سبعون ألفا من دهم الخيل سوى سائر الشيات  [وقال محمد بن كعب رضي الله عنه: كان في عسكر فرعون مائة ألف حصان أدهم سوى سائر الشيات  ]  وكان فرعون يكون في الدهم   وقيل: كان فرعون في سبعة آلاف ألف، وكان بين يديه مائة ألف ناشب، ومائة  ألف أصحاب حراب، ومائة ألف أصحاب الأعمدة، فسارت بنو إسرائيل حتى وصلوا إلى  البحر والماء في غاية الزيادة فنظروا فإذا هم بفرعون حين أشرقت الشمس  فبقوا متحيرين فقالوا: يا موسى كيف نصنع؟ وأين ما وعدتنا؟ هذا فرعون خلفنا  إن أدركنا قتلنا! والبحر أمامنا إن دخلناه غرقنا؟ قال الله تعالى:    فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ     قال موسى كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين"( 61-62 الشعراء ).* 
*فأوحى الله إليه أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فضربه فلم يطعه فأوحى الله إليه  أنْ كَنِّه فضربه وقال: انفلق يا أبا خالد بإذن الله تعالى، فانفلق فكان كل  فرق كالطود العظيم، وظهر فيه اثنا عشر طريقا لكل سبط طريق وارتفع الماء  بين كل طريقين كالجبل وأرسل الله الريح والشمس على قعر البحر حتى صار يبسا  فخاضت بنو إسرائيل البحر، كل سبط في طريق، وعن جانبيهم الماء كالجبل الضخم  ولا يرى بعضهم بعضا، فخافوا وقال كل سبط: قد قتل إخواننا فأوحى الله تعالى  إلى جبال الماء: أن تشبكي، فصار الماء شبكات كالطبقات يرى بعضهم بعضا ويسمع  بعضهم كلام بعض حتى عبروا البحر سالمين فذلك قوله تعالى "وإذ فرقنا بكم  البحر" .* 
* ( فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  م ) من آل فرعون والغرق ( وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ  فِرْعَوْنَ ) وذلك أن فرعون لما وصل إلى البحر فرآه منغلقا قال لقومه:  انظروا إلى البحر انفلق من هيبتي حتى أدرك عَبِيدِي الذين أَبَقُوا ادخلوا  البحر فهاب قومه أن يدخلوه وقيل: قالوا له إن كنت ربا فادخل البحر كما دخل  موسى، وكان فرعون على حصان أدهم ولم يكن في خيل فرعون فرس أنثى فجاء جبريل  على فرس أنثى وديق   فتقدمهم وخاض البحر فلما شم أدهم فرعون ريحها اقتحم البحر في أثرها وهم لا  يرونه ولم يملك فرعون من أمره شيئا وهو لا يرى فرس جبريل واقتحمت الخيول  جملة خلفه في البحر، وجاء ميكائيل على فرس خلف القوم يشحذهم ويسوقهم حتى لا  يشذ رجل منهم ويقول لهم: الحقوا بأصحابكم حتى خاضوا كلهم البحر، وخرج  جبريل من   < 1-94 >    البحر، وهم أولهم بالخروج فأمر الله تعالى البحر أن يأخذهم فالتطم عليهم  وغرقهم أجمعين، وكان بين طرفي البحر أربعة فراسخ وهو بحر قلزم، طرف من بحر  فارس، قال قتادة: بحر من وراء مصر يقال له إساف، وذلك بمرأى من بني إسرائيل  فذلك قوله تعالى: ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ ) إلى مصارعهم وقيل: إلى  إهلاكهم.* 
*          وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ            (51)         ثُمَّ عَفَوْنَا عَنْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ            (52)         وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ            (53)         وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ  فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ            (54)   
*
* ( وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا ) من المفاعلة التي تكون من الواحد كقولهم: عافاك  الله، وعاقبت اللص، وطارقت النعل. وقال الزجاج: كان من الله الأمر ومن  موسى القبول. فلذلك ذكر بلفظ المواعدة، وقرأ أهل البصرة( وإذ وعدنا ) من  الوعد ( مُوسَى ) اسم عبري عرب "ومو" بالعبرانية الماء "وشى" الشجرة، سمي  به لأنه أخذ من بين الماء والشجر، ثم قلبت الشين المعجمة سينا في العربية (  أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ) أي انقضاؤها: ثلاثين من ذي القعدة وعشر من ذي  الحجة، وقرن التاريخ بالليل دون النهار لأن شهور العرب وضعت على سير القمر،  والهلال إنما يهل بالليل وقيل: لأن الظلمة أقدم من الضوء، وخلق الليل قبل  النهار، قال الله تعالى:    وَآيَةٌ لَهُمُ اللَّيْلُ نَسْلَخُ مِنْهُ النَّهَارَ    ( 37-يس ) وذلك أن بني إسرائيل لما أمنوا من عدوهم ودخلوا مصر   لم يكن لهم كتاب ولا شريعة ينتهون إليهما، فوعد الله موسى أن ينـزل عليه  التوراة فقال موسى لقومه: إني ذاهب لميقات ربكم آتيكم بكتاب فيه بيان ما  تأتون وما تذرون، وواعدهم أربعين ليلة، ثلاثين من ذي القعدة وعشرا من ذي  الحجة، واستخلف عليهم أخاه هارون فلما أتى الوعد جاء جبريل على فرس يقال له  فرس الحياة لا يصيب شيئا إلا حيي ليذهب بموسى إلى ربه، فلما رآه السامري  وكان رجلا صائغا من أهل باجرمى واسمه ميخا -وقال سعيد بن جبير: كان من أهل  كرمان، وقال ابن عباس: اسمه موسى بن مظفر   وقال قتادة: كان من بني إسرائيل من قبيلة يقال لها سامرة -وكان منافقا  أظهر الإسلام، وكان من قوم يعبدون البقر، فلما رأى جبرائيل على ذلك الفرس  ورأى   < 1-95 >    مواضع قدم الفرس تخضر في الحال قال: إن لهذا شأنا فأخذ قبضة من تربة حافر  فرس جبرائيل عليه السلام. قال عكرمة: ألقي في روعه أنه إذا ألقي في شيء  غيره، وكانت بنو إسرائيل قد استعاروا حليا كثيرة من قوم فرعون حين أرادوا  الخروج من مصر بعلة عرس لهم، فأهلك الله فرعون وبقيت تلك الحلي في أيدي بني  إسرائيل، فلما فصل موسى قال السامري لبني إسرائيل: إن الحلي التي  استعرتموها من قوم فرعون غنيمة لا تحل لكم، فاحفروا حفرة وادفنوها فيها حتى  يرجع موسى فيرى فيها رأيه.* 
*وقال السدي: إن هارون عليه السلام أمرهم أن يلقوها في حفيرة، حتى يرجع موسى ففعلوا،   فلما اجتمعت الحلي صاغها السامري عجلا في ثلاثة أيام ثم ألقى فيها القبضة  التي أخذها من تراب فرس جبرائيل عليه السلام، فخرج عجلا من ذهب مرصعا  بالجواهر كأحسن ما يكون، وخار خورة، وقال السدي: كان يخور ويمشي فقال  السامري    هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ    ( 88-طه ) أي فتركه هاهنا وخرج يطلبه.* 
*وكانت بنو إسرائيل قد أخلفوا الوعد فعدوا اليوم من الليلة يومين فلما مضت عشرون يوما ولم يرجع موسى وقعوا في الفتنة.* 
*وقيل: كان موسى قد وعدهم ثلاثين ليلة ثم زيدت العشرة فكانت فتنتهم في  تلك العشرة فلما مضت الثلاثون ولم يرجع موسى ظنوا أنه قد مات ورأوا العجل  وسمعوا قول السامري عكف ثمانية آلاف رجل منهم على العجل يعبدونه وقيل: كلهم  عبدوه إلا هارون مع اثنى عشر ألف رجل، وهذا أصح، وقال الحسن: كلهم عبدوه  إلا هارون وحده فذلك قوله تعالى ( ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ ) أي إلها (  مِنْ بَعْدِهِ ) أظهر ابن كثير وحفص الذال من أخذت واتخذت والآخرون  يدغمونها ( وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ ) ضارون لأنفسكم بالمعصية واضعون العبادة  في غير موضعها* 
* ( ثُمَّ عَفَوْنَا عَنْكُمْ ) محونا ذنوبكم ( مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ )  بعد عبادتكم العجل ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ) لكي تشكروا عفوي عنكم  وصنيعي إليكم، قيل: الشكر هو الطاعة بجميع الجوارح في السر والعلانية قال  الحسن: شكر النعمة ذكرها قال الله تعالى    وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ    ( 11-الضحى ) قال الفضيل: شكر كل نعمة أن لا يعصي الله بعد تلك النعمة. وقيل: حقيقة الشكر العجز عن الشكر.* 
*حكي أن موسى عليه السلام قال: إلهي أنعمت علي النعم السوابغ، وأمرتني  بالشكر وإنما شكري إياك نعمة منك، قال الله تعالى: يا موسى تعلمت العلم  الذي لا يفوقه شيء من علم، حسبي من عبدي أن يعلم أن ما به من نعمة فهو مني،  وقال داود عليه السلام: سبحان من جعل اعتراف العبد بالعجز عن شكره شكرا،  كما جعل اعترافه بالعجز عن معرفته معرفة.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ ) يعني التوراة ( وَالْفُرْقَان ) قال مجاهد: هو التوراة أيضا   < 1-96 >    ذكرها باسمين، وقال الكسائي: الفرقان نعت الكتاب والواو زائدة، يعني:  الكتاب المفرق بين الحلال والحرام، وقال يمان بن ربان: أراد بالفرقان  انفراق البحر كما قال وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ     ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ ) بالتوراة.* 
* ( وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِه ) الذين عبدوا العجل ( يَا قَوْمِ  إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) ضررتم بأنفسكم ( بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ  الْعِجْلَ ) إلها قالوا: فأي شيء نصنع؟ قال: ( فَتُوبُوا ) فارجعوا ( إِلَى  بَارِئِكُمْ ) خالقكم قالوا: كيف نتوب؟ قال ( فَاقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ )  يعني ليقتل البريء منكم المجرم ( ذَلِكُم ) أي القتل ( خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ ) فلما أمرهم موسى بالقتل قالوا: نصبر لأمر الله فجلسوا  بالأفنية  محتبين   وقيل لهم: من مد حبوته أو مد طرفه إلى قاتله أو اتقاه بيد أو رجل فهو  ملعون مردودة توبته، وأصلت القوم عليهم الخناجر، فكان الرجل يرى ابنه وأباه  وأخاه وقريبه وصديقه وجاره فلم يمكنهم المضي لأمر الله تعالى، قالوا: يا  موسى كيف نفعل؟ فأرسل الله تعالى عليهم ضبابة وسحابة سوداء لا يبصر بعضهم  بعضا فكانوا يقتلونهم إلى المساء، فلما كثر القتل دعا موسى وهارون عليهما  السلام وبكيا وتضرعا وقالا يا رب هلكت بنو إسرائيل، البقية البقية، فكشف  الله تعالى السحابة وأمرهم أن يكفوا عن القتل فتكشفت عن ألوف من القتلى.* 
*يروى عن علي رضي الله عنه أنه قال: كان عدد القتلى سبعين ألفا فاشتد  ذلك على موسى فأوحى الله تعالى إليه: أما يرضيك أن أدخل القاتل والمقتول  الجنة، فكان من قتل منهم شهيدا ومن بقي مكفرا عنه ذنوبه، فذلك قوله تعالى (  فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي ففعلتم ما أمرتم به فتاب عليكم فتجاوز عنكم (  إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ ) القابل التوبة ( الرَّحِيم ) بخلقه. 
*
*          وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ            (55)         ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ            (56)         وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنْـزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ  وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا  وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ            (57)   
*
*قوله تعالى: ( وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى  نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً ) وذلك أن الله تعالى أمر موسى عليه السلام أن  يأتيه في ناس من بني إسرائيل يعتذرون إليه من عبادة العجل، فاختار موسى  سبعين رجلا   < 1-97 >    من قومه من خيارهم، فقال لهم: صوموا وتطهروا وطهروا ثيابكم، ففعلوا، فخرج  بهم موسى إلى طور سيناء لميقات ربه، فقالوا لموسى: اطلب لنا نسمع كلام  ربنا، فقال لهم: أفعل، فلما دنا موسى إلى طور سيناء من الجبل وقع عليه عمود  الغمام وتغشى الجبل كله، فدخل في الغمام وقال للقوم: ادنوا فدنوا حتى  دخلوا في الغمام وخروا سجدا، وكان موسى إذا كلمه ربه وقع على وجهه نور ساطع  لا يستطيع أحد من بني آدم أن ينظر إليه، فضرب دونهم الحجاب وسمعوه وهو  يكلم موسى يأمره وينهاه وأسمعهم الله: أني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا ذو بكة   أخرجتكم من أرض مصر بيد شديدة فاعبدوني ولا تعبدوا غيري، فلما فرغ موسى  وانكشف الغمام أقبل إليهم فقالوا: له "لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة"  معاينة وذلك أن العرب تجعل العلم بالقلب رؤية، فقال جهرة ليعلم أن المراد  منه العيان ( فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ ) أي الموت، وقيل: نار جاءت من  السماء فأحرقتهم ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ ) أي ينظر بعضكم إلى بعض حين  أخذكم الموت. وقيل: تعلمون، والنظر يكون بمعنى العلم، فلما هلكوا جعل موسى  يبكي ويتضرع ويقول: ماذا أقول لبني إسرائيل إذا أتيتهم وقد أهلكت خيارهم؟                                            لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَّا                                                      ( 155-الأعراف ) فلم يزل يناشد ربه حتى أحياهم الله تعالى رجلا بعد رجل  بعد ما ماتوا يوما وليلة، ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض، كيف يحيون فذلك قوله تعالى* 
* ( ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ ) أحييناكم، والبعث: إثارة الشيء عن محله يقال:  بعثت البعير وبعثت النائم فانبعث ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ ) قال قتادة:  أحياهم ليستوفوا بقية آجالهم وأرزاقهم ولو ماتوا بآجالهم لم يبعثوا إلى يوم  القيامة.* 
* ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُون وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ ) في  التيه يقيكم حر الشمس، والغمام من الغم وأصله التغطية والستر سمي السحاب  غماما لأنه يغطي وجه الشمس وذلك أنه لم يكن لهم في التيه كن يسترهم فشكوا  إلى موسى فأرسل الله تعالى غماما أبيض رقيقا أطيب من غمام المطر، وجعل لهم  عمودا من نور يضيء لهم الليل إذ لم يكن لهم قمر ( وَأَنْـزَلْنَا  عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ وَالسَّلْوَى ) أي في التيه، والأكثرون على أن المن هو  الترنجبين، وقال مجاهد: هو شيء كالصمغ كان يقع على الأشجار طعمه كالشهد،  وقال وهب: هو الخبز الرقاق، قال الزجاج: جملة المن ما يمن الله به من غير  تعب.* 
*أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي أنا محمد بن يوسف   أنا محمد بن إسماعيل أنا أبو نعيم أنا سفيان عن عبد الملك هو ابن عمير عن  عمرو بن حريث عن سعيد بن زيد رضي الله عنه قال: قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم: "الكمأة من المن وماؤها شفاء للعين"  .   < 1-98 >  * 
*قالوا فكان هذا المن كل ليلة يقع على أشجارهم مثل الثلج، لكل إنسان  منهم صاع، فقالوا: يا موسى قتلنا هذا المن بحلاوته فادع لنا ربك أن يطعمنا  اللحم فأنـزل الله تعالى عليهم السلوى وهو طائر يشبه السماني، وقيل هو  السماني بعينه، بعث الله سحابة فمطرت السماني في عرض ميل وطول رمح في  السماء، بعضه على بعض والسلوى: العسل، فكان الله ينـزل عليهم المن والسلوى  كل صباح من طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس، فيأخذ كل واحد منهم ما يكفيه يوما  وليلة وإذا كان يوم الجمعة أخذ كل واحد منهم ما يكفيه ليومين لأنه لم يكن  ينـزل يوم السبت.* 

* ( كُلُوا ) أي: وقلنا لهم: كلوا ( مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ ) حلالات ( مَا  رَزَقْنَاكُمْ ) ولا تدخروا لغد، ففعلوا، فقطع الله ذلك عنهم، ودود وفسد ما  ادخروا، فقال الله تعالى: ( وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) أي وما بخسوا بحقنا، ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون  باستيجابهم عذابي، وقطع مادة الرزق الذي كان ينـزل عليهم بلا مؤنة في  الدنيا ولا حساب في العقبى.* 
*أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش  الزيادي أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان أنا أحمد بن يوسف السلمي أنا  عبد الرزاق أنا معمر عن همام بن منبه أنا أبو هريرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم: "لولا بنو إسرائيل لم يخبث الطعام ولم يخنـز اللحم  ، ولولا حواء لم تخن أنثى زوجها الدهر"  
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (9)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 58 إلى الاية 61
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


**      	وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ  شِئْتُمْ رَغَدًا وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ  نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَـزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ            (58)     	فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ  فَأَنْـزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ            (59)   
*
* ( وَإِذْ قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ ) سميت القرية قرية  لأنها تجمع أهلها، ومنه المقراة: للحوض، لأنها تجمع الماء، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما: هي أريحاء وهي قرية الجبارين كان فيها قوم من بقية عاد  يقال لهم العمالقة ورأسهم عوج بن عنق، وقيل: بلقاء، وقال مجاهد: بيت  المقدس، وقال الضحاك: هي الرملة   < 1-99 >    والأردن وفلسطين وتدمر، وقال مقاتل: إيليا، وقال ابن كيسان: الشام (  فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ رَغَدًا ) موسعا عليكم ( وَادْخُلُوا  الْبَابَ ) يعني بابا من أبواب القرية وكان لها سبعة أبواب ( سُجَّدًا ) أي  ركعا خضعا منحنين، وقال وهب: فإذا دخلتموه فاسجدوا شكرا لله تعالى (  وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ ) قال قتادة: حط عنا خطايانا، أمروا بالاستغفار، قال ابن  عباس: لا إله إلا الله، لأنها تحط الذنوب، ورفعها على تقدير: قولوا  مسألتنا حطة ( نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ ) الغفر وهو الستر، فالمغفرة  تستر الذنوب، وقرأ أهل المدينة و( نافع )   بالياء وضمها وفتح الفاء، وقرأها ابن عامر بالتاء وضمها وفتح الفاء، وفي  الأعراف قرأ جميعا ويعقوب بالتاء وضمها، وقرأ الآخرون فيهما بنصب النون  وكسر الفاء ( وَسَنَـزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) ثوابا من فضلنا* 
* ( فَبَدَّل ) فغير ( الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ) أنفسهم وقالوا ( قَوْلا  غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ ) وذلك أنهم بدلوا قول الحطة بالحنطة، فقالوا  بلسانهم: حطانا سمقاثا أي حنطة حمراء، استخفافا بأمر الله تعالى، وقال  مجاهد: طؤطئ لهم الباب ليخفضوا رءوسهم فأبوا أن يدخلوها سجدا فدخلوا على  أستاههم مخالفة في الفعل كما بدلوا القول وقالوا قولا غير الذي قيل لهم.* 
*أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي أنا محمد بن  يوسف أنا محمد بن إسماعيل أنا إسحاق بن نصر أنا عبد الرزاق عن معمر عن همام  بن منبه أنه سمع أبا هريرة يقول: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "قيل  لبني إسرائيل ادخلوا الباب سجدا وقولوا حطة فبدلوا فدخلوا يزحفون على  أستاههم وقالوا حبة في شعرة" * 
* ( فَأَنْـزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ )  قيل: أرسل الله عليهم طاعونا فهلك منهم في ساعة واحدة سبعون ألفا ( بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ ) يعصون ويخرجون من أمر الله تعالى.* 
*               	وَإِذِ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ  الْحَجَرَ فَانْفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ  كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا مِنْ رِزْقِ اللَّهِ وَلا  تَعْثَوْا فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ            (60)  * 
* ( وَإِذِ اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى ) طلب السقيا ( لِقَوْمِه ) وذلك أنهم  عطشوا في التيه فسألوا موسى أن يستسقي لهم ففعل فأوحى إليه كما قال: (  فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ ) وكانت من آس الجنة، طولها عشرة أذرع على طول  موسى عليه السلام ولها شعبتان تتقدان في الظلمة نورا، واسمها عليق ، حملها  آدم عليه   < 1-100 >   السلام من الجنة فتوارثها الأنبياء حتى وصلت إلى شعيب عليه السلام فأعطاها موسى عليه السلام.* 
*قال مقاتل: اسم العصا بنعته قوله تعالى ( الْحَجَر ) اختلفوا فيه قال  وهب: لم يكن حجرا معينا بل كان موسى يضرب أي حجر كان من عرض الحجارة فينفجر  عيونا لكل سبط عين، وكانوا اثني عشر سبطا ثم تسيل كل عين في جدول إلى  السبط الذي أمر أن يسقيهم، وقال الآخرون: كان حجرا معينا بدليل أنه عرف  بالألف واللام، وقال ابن عباس: كان حجرا خفيفا مربعا على قدر رأس الرجل كان  يضعه في مخلاته فإذا احتاجوا إلى الماء وضعه وضربه بعصاه، وقال عطاء: كان  للحجر أربعة وجوه لكل وجه ثلاثة أعين لكل سبط عين وقيل: كان الحجر رخاما،  وقيل: كان من الكذان   فيه اثنتا عشرة حفرة، ينبع من كل حفرة عين ماء عذب، فإذا فرغوا وأراد موسى  حمله ضربه بعصاه فيذهب الماء، وكان يسقي كل يوم ستمائة ألف، وقال سعيد بن  جبير: هو الحجر الذي وضع موسى ثوبه عليه ليغتسل ففر بثوبه ومر به على ملأ  من بني إسرائيل حين رموه بالأدرة   فلما وقف أتاه جبرائيل فقال: إن الله تعالى يقول: ارفع هذا الحجر فلي فيه  قدرة، ولك فيه معجزة، فرفعه ووضعه في مخلاته، قال عطاء: كان يضربه موسى  اثنتي عشرة ضربة فيظهر على موضع كل ضربة مثل ثدي المرأة فيعرق ثم يتفجر  الأنهار، ثم تسيل. وأكثر أهل التفسير يقولون: انبجست وانفجرت واحد، وقال  أبو عمرو بن العلاء: انبجست عرقت وانفجرت، أي: سالت، فذلك قوله تعالى:* 
* ( فَانْفَجَرَتْ ) أي فضرب فانفجرت أي سالت منه ( اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ  عَيْنًا ) على عدد الأسباط ( قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ )  موضع شربهم لا يدخل سبط على غيره في شربه ( كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا مِنْ رِزْقِ  اللَّهِ ) أي وقلنا لهم كلوا من المن والسلوى، واشربوا من الماء فهذا كله  من رزق الله يأتيكم بلا مشقة ( وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي الأرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ )  والعيث: أشد الفساد يقال عثى يعثي عيثا، وعثا يعثو عثوا وعاث يعيث عيثا. 
*
*      	وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ  لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا  وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ  الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ  لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ  وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ  بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ            (61)   
*
*قوله تعالى ( وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ  وَاحِدٍ ) وذلك أنهم أجمعوا وسئموا من أكل المن والسلوى، وإنما قال ( عَلَى  طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ ) وهما اثنان لأن العرب تعبر عن الاثنين بلفظ الواحد كما  تعبر عن الواحد بلفظ الاثنين، كقوله تعالى    					 					يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا اللُّؤْلُؤُ وَالْمَرْجَانُ 					 					 		  ( 22-الرحمن ) وإنما يخرج من   < 1-101 >    المالح دون العذب وقيل: كانوا يأكلون أحدهما بالآخر فكانا كطعام واحد،  وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم: كانوا يعجنون المن بالسلوى فيصيران واحدا (  فَادْعُ لَنَا ) فاسأل لأجلنا ( رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ  الأرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا ) قال ابن عباس: والفوم  الخبز: وقال عطاء، الحنطة وقال القتيـبي رحمه الله تعالى: الحبوب التي تؤكل  كلها وقال الكلبي: ( وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ ) لهم موسى عليه  السلام ( أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى ) أخس وأردى ( بِالَّذِي  هُوَ خَيْرٌ ) أشرف وأفضل وجعل الحنطة أدنى في القيمة وإن كان هي خيرا من  المن والسلوى، أو أراد أنها أسهل وجودا على العادة، ويجوز أن يكون الخير  راجعا إلى اختيار الله لهم واختيارهم لأنفسهم ( اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا ) يعني:  فإن أبيتم إلا ذلك فانـزلوا مصرا من الأمصار، وقال الضحاك: هو مصر موسى  وفرعون، والأول أصح، لأنه لو أراده لم يصرفه ( فَإِنَّ لَكُمْ مَا  سَأَلْتُمْ ) نبات الأرض ( وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ ) جعلت عليهم وألزموا (  الذِّلَّة ) الذل والهوان قيل: بالجزية، وقال عطاء بن السائب: هو الكستيج  والزنار وزي اليهودية ( وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ ) الفقر، سمي الفقير مسكينا لأن  الفقر أسكنه وأقعده عن الحركة، فترى اليهود وإن كانوا مياسير كأنهم فقراء،  وقيل: الذلة هي فقر القلب فلا ترى في أهل الملل أذل وأحرص على المال من  اليهود.* 
* ( وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ) رجعوا ولا يقال: "باءوا إلا بشر"  وقال أبو عبيدة: احتملوا وأقروا به، ومنه الدعاء: أبوء ( لك )   بنعمتك علي وأبوء بذنبي، أي: أقر ( ذَلِكَ ) أي الغضب ( بِأَنَّهُمْ  كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ) بصفة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وآية  الرجم في التوراة ويكفرون بالإنجيل والقرآن  ( وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ )  تفرد نافع بهمز النبي وبابه، فيكون معناه المخبر من أنبأ ينبئ، والقراءة  المعروفة ترك الهمزة، وله وجهان: أحدهما هو أيضا من الإنباء، تركت الهمزة  فيه تخفيفا لكثرة الاستعمال، والثاني هو بمعنى الرفيع مأخوذ من النبوة وهي  المكان المرتفع، فعلى هذا يكون النبيين على الأصل ( بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ) أي  بلا جرم فإن قيل: فلم قال: بغير الحق وقتل النبيين لا يكون إلا بغير الحق؟  قيل ذكره وصفا للقتل، والقتل تارة يوصف بغير الحق وهو مثل قوله تعالى:  									 									 "قَالَ رَبِّ احْكُمْ بالحق"									 									 						   112-الأنبياء ) ذكر الحق وصفا للحكم لا أن حكمه ينقسم إلى الجور والحق،  ويروى أن اليهود قتلت سبعين نبيا في أول النهار وقامت سوق بقتلهم في آخر  النهار ( ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ ) يتجاوزون أمري  ويرتكبون محارمي. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (10)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 62 إلى الاية 69
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


** إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ  مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ  أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ  (62) وَإِذْ  أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا  آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ (63) ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (64)  
*
*( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا ) يعني اليهود سموا به  لقولهم: إنا هدنا إليك أي ملنا إليك، وقيل: لأنهم هادوا أي تابوا عن عبادة  العجل، وقيل: لأنهم مالوا عن دين الإسلام، وعن دين موسى عليه السلام، وقال  أبو عمرو بن العلاء: لأنهم يتهودون أي يتحركون عند قراءة التوراة ويقولون:  إن السماوات والأرض تحركت حين آتى الله موسى التوراة ( وَالنَّصَارَى )  سموا به لقول الحواريين: نحن أنصار الله، وقال مقاتل: لأنهم نـزلوا قرية  يقال لها ناصرة، وقيل: لاعتزائهم إلى نصرة وهي قرية كان ينـزلها عيسى عليه  السلام.* 
*( وَالصَّابِئِينَ ) قرأ أهل المدينة: والصابين والصابون بترك الهمزة  والباقون بالهمزة، وأصله: الخروج، يقال: صبأ فلان أي خرج من دين إلى دين  آخر، وصبأت النجوم إذا خرجت من مطالعها، وصبأ ناب البعير إذا خرج، فهؤلاء  سموا به لخروجهم من دين إلى دين، قال عمر وابن عباس: هم قوم من أهل الكتاب،  قال عمر رضي الله عنه: ذبائحهم ذبائح أهل الكتاب، وقال ابن عباس: لا تحل  ذبائحهم ولا مناكحتهم، وقال مجاهد: هم قبيلة نحو الشام بين اليهود والمجوس،  وقال الكلبي: هم قوم بين اليهود والنصارى يحلقون أوساط رءوسهم ويجبون   مذاكيرهم، وقال قتادة: قوم يقرءون الزبور ويعبدون الملائكة، ويصلون إلى  الكعبة ويقرون بالله تعالى، أخذوا من كل دين شيئا، قال عبد العزيز بن يحيى:  انقرضوا  .* 
*( مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ) فإن قيل: كيف يستقيم قوله  ( من آمن بالله ) وقد ذكر في ابتداء الآية ( إن الذين آمنوا ) ؟ قيل:  اختلفوا في حكم الآية فقال بعضهم: أراد بقوله ( إن الذين آمنوا ) على  التحقيق ثم اختلفوا في هؤلاء المؤمنين فقال قوم: هم الذين آمنوا قبل المبعث  وهم طلاب الدين مثل حبيب النجار، وقس بن ساعدة، وزيد بن عمرو بن نفيل،  وورقة بن نوفل، والبراء السني، وأبي ذر الغفاري، وسلمان الفارسي، وبحيرا  الراهب، ووفد النجاشي، فمنهم من أدرك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم( وبايعه )   ، ومنهم من لم يدركه. وقيل: هم المؤمنون من الأمم الماضية، وقيل: هم  المؤمنون من هذه الأمة ( والذين هادوا ) الذين كانوا على دين موسى عليه  السلام، ولم يبدلوا، والنصارى، الذين كانوا على دين عيسى عليه السلام ولم  يغيروا وماتوا على ذلك، قالوا: وهذان الاسمان لزماهم زمن موسى وعيسى عليهما  السلام حيث كانوا على الحق، كالإسلام لأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  والصابئون زمن استقامة أمرهم ( مَنْ آمَنَ ) أي من مات منهم وهو مؤمن لأن  حقيقة الإيمان بالموافاة، ويجوز أن يكون الواو مضمرا أي: ومن آمن بعدك يا  محمد إلى يوم القيامة، وقال بعضهم: إن المذكورين بالإيمان في أول الآية على  طريق المجاز دون الحقيقة، ثم اختلفوا فيهم فقال بعضهم: الذين آمنوا  بالأنبياء الماضين ولم يؤمنوا بك وقيل: أراد بهم المنافقين الذين آمنوا  بألسنتهم ولم يؤمنوا بقلوبهم، واليهود والنصارى الذين اعتقدوا اليهودية  والنصرانية بعد التبديل والصابئون بعض أصناف الكفار ( مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ) من هذه الأصناف بالقلب واللسان ( وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا  فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ) وإنما ذكر بلفظ الجمع لأن ( من )  يصلح للواحد والاثنين والجمع والمذكر والمؤنث ( وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ )  في الدنيا ( وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) في الآخرة.* 
*قوله تعالى ( وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ ) عهدكم يا معشر اليهود (  وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ ) الجبل بالسريانية في قول بعضهم، وهو قول  مجاهد، وقيل: ما من لغة في الدنيا إلا وهي في القرآن، وقال الأكثرون: ليس  في القرآن لغة غير لغة العرب لقوله تعالى:  قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا  وإنما هذا وأشباهه وقع وفاقا بين اللغتين   ، وقال ابن عباس: أمر الله تعالى جبلا من جبال فلسطين فانقلع من أصله حتى  قام على رءوسهم، وذلك لأن الله تعالى أنـزل التوراة على موسى عليه السلام  فأمر موسى قومه أن يقبلوها ويعملوا بأحكامها فأبوا أن يقبلوها للآصار   والأثقال التي هي فيها، وكانت شريعة ثقيلة فأمر الله تعالى جبريل عليه  السلام فقلع جبلا على قدر عسكرهم، وكان فرسخا في فرسخ، فرفعه فوق رءوسهم  مقدار قامة الرجل كالظلة، وقال لهم: إن لم تقبلوا التوراة أرسلت هذا الجبل  عليكم، وقال عطاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما: رفع الله فوق رءوسهم الطور، وبعث نارا من قبل وجوههم، وأتاهم البحر المالح من خلفهم (  خُذُوا ) أي قلنا لهم خذوا ( مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ ) أعطيناكم ( بِقُوَّة )  بجد واجتهاد ومواظبة ( وَاذْكُرُوا ) وادرسوا ( مَا فِيهِ ) وقيل: احفظوه  واعملوا به ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) لكي تنجوا من الهلاك في الدنيا  والعذاب في العقبى، فإن قبلتم وإلا رضختكم بهذا الجبل وأغرقتكم في هذا  البحر وأحرقتكم بهذه النار، فلما رأوا أن لا مهرب لهم عنها قبلوا وسجدوا  وجعلوا يلاحظون الجبل وهم سجود، فصار سنة لليهود، ولا يسجدون إلا على أنصاف  وجوههم، ويقولون: بهذا السجود رفع العذاب عنا.* 
*( ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ ) أعرضتم ( مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ ) من بعد ما قبلتم  التوراة ( فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ ) يعني  بالإمهال والإدراج وتأخير العذاب عنكم ( لَكُنْتُم ) لصرتم ( مِنَ  الْخَاسِرِينَ ) من المغبونين بالعقوبة وذهاب الدنيا والآخرة وقيل: من  المعذبين في الحال لأنه رحمهم بالإمهال. 
*
* وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ (65) فَجَعَلْنَاهَا نَكَالا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا خَلْفَهَا وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ (66) وَإِذْ  قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا  بَقَرَةً قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ  أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ (67)  
*
*قوله تعالى ( وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي  السَّبْتِ ) أي جاوزوا الحد، وأصل السبت: القطع، قيل: سمي يوم السبت بذلك  لأن الله تعالى قطع فيه الخلق، وقيل: لأن اليهود أمروا فيه بقطع الأعمال،  والقصة فيه: أنهم كانوا زمن داود عليه السلام بأرض يقال لها أيلة حرم الله  عليهم صيد السمك يوم السبت، فكان إذا دخل السبت لم يبق حوت في البحر إلا  اجتمع هناك حتى يخرجن خراطيمهن من الماء لأمنها، حتى لا يرى الماء من  كثرتها، فإذا مضى السبت تغرقن ولزمن مقل  البحر، فلا يرى شيء منها فذلك قوله تعالى  إِذْ تَأْتِيهِمْ حِيتَانُهُمْ يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا وَيَوْمَ لا يَسْبِتُونَ لا تَأْتِيهِمْ  ( 163-الأعراف ).* 
*ثم إن الشيطان وسوس إليهم وقال: إنما نهيتم عن أخذها يوم السبت، فعمد  رجال فحفروا الحياض حول البحر، وشرعوا منه إليها الأنهار، فإذا كانت عشية  الجمعة فتحوا تلك الأنهار، فأقبل الموج بالحيتان إلى الحياض، فلا يقدرن على  الخروج لبعد عمقها وقلة مائها، فإذا كان يوم الأحد أخذوها، وقيل: كانوا  يسوقون الحيتان إلى( الحياض )  يوم السبت ولا يأخذونها ثم يأخذونها يوم الأحد، وقيل: كانوا ينصبون الحبائل  والشخوص يوم الجمعة ويخرجونها يوم الأحد ففعلوا ذلك زمانا ولم تنـزل عليهم  عقوبة فتجرءوا على الذنب وقالوا: ما نرى السبت إلا وقد أحل لنا فأخذوا  وأكلوا وملحوا وباعوا واشتروا وكثر مالهم، فلما فعلوا ذلك صار أهل القرية،  وكانوا نحوا من سبعين ألفا، ثلاثة أصناف: صنف أمسك ونهى، وصنف أمسك ولم  ينه، وصنف انتهك الحرمة، وكان الناهون اثني عشر ألفا، فلما أبى المجرمون  قبول نصحهم قالوا: والله لا نساكنكم في قرية واحدة فقسموا القرية بجدار  وعبروا بذلك سنتين، فلعنهم داود عليه السلام، وغضب الله عليهم لإصرارهم على  المعصية فخرج الناهون ذات يوم من بابهم ولم يخرج من المجرمين أحد ولم  يفتحوا بابهم، فلما أبطئوا تسوروا عليهم الحائط فإذا هم جميعا قردة لها  أذناب يتعاوون، قال قتادة: صار الشبان قردة والشيوخ خنازير فمكثوا ثلاثة  أيام ثم هلكوا ولم يمكث مسخ فوق ثلاثة أيام ولم يتوالدوا. 
*
*قال الله تعالى: ( فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً ) أمر تحويل  وتكوين ( خَاسِئِينَ ) مبعدين مطرودين، وقيل: فيه تقديم وتأخير أي كونوا  خاسئين قردة ولذلك لم يقل خاسئات، والخسأ الطرد والإبعاد، وهو لازم ومتعد  يقال: خسأته خسا فخسأ خسوءا مثل: رجعته رجعا فرجع رجوعا* 
*( فَجَعَلْنَاهَا ) أي جعلنا عقوبتهم بالمسخ ( نَكَالا ) أي عقوبة  وعبرة، والنكال اسم لكل عقوبة ينكل الناظر من فعل ما جعلت العقوبة جزاء  عليه، ومنه النكول عن اليمين وهو الامتناع، وأصله من النكل وهو القيد ويكون  جمعه: أنكالا ( لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا ) قال قتادة: أراد بما بين يديها  يعني ما سبقت من الذنوب، أي جعلنا تلك العقوبة جزاء لما تقدم من ذنوبهم قبل  نهيهم عن أخذ الصيد ( وَمَا خَلْفَهَا ) ما حضر من الذنوب التي أخذوا بها،  وهي العصيان بأخذ الحيتان، وقال أبو العالية والربيع: عقوبة لما مضى من  ذنوبهم وعبرة لمن بعدهم أن يستنوا بسنتهم، و( ما ) الثانية بمعنى من، وقيل:  ( جعلناها ) أي جعلنا قرية أصحاب السبت عبرة لما بين يديها أي القرى التي  كانت مبنية في الحال ( وَمَا خَلْفَهَا ) وما يحدث من القرى من بعد  ليتعظوا، وقيل: فيه تقديم وتأخير، تقديره: فجعلناها وما خلفها، أي ما أعد  لهم من العذاب في الآخرة، وجزاء لما بين يديها أي لما تقدم من ذنوبهم  باعتدائهم في السبت ( وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ) للمؤمنين من أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يفعلون مثل فعلهم.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً ) البقرة هي الأنثى من البقر يقال:  هي مأخوذة من البقر وهو الشق، سميت به لأنها تشق الأرض للحراثة.* 
*والقصة  فيه أنه كان في بني إسرائيل رجل غني وله ابن عم فقير لا وارث له سواه، فلما طال عليه موته  قتله ليرثه، وحمله إلى قرية أخرى وألقاه بفنائهم، ثم أصبح يطلب ثأره وجاء  بناس إلى موسى يدعي عليهم القتل، فسألهم موسى فجحدوا، واشتبه أمر القتيل  على موسى، قال الكلبي: وذلك قبل نـزول القسامة   في التوراة، فسألوا موسى أن يدعو الله ليبين لهم بدعائه، فأمرهم الله بذبح  بقرة فقال لهم موسى: إن الله يأمركم أن تذبحوا بقرة ( قَالُوا  أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا ) أي: تستهزئ بنا، نحن نسألك عن أمر القتيل وتأمرنا  بذبح البقرة !! وإنما قالوا ذلك لبعد ما بين الأمرين في الظاهر، ولم يدروا  ما الحكمة فيه، قرأ حمزة هزوا وكفوا بالتخفيف وقرأ الآخرون بالتثقيل،  وبترك الهمزة حفص ( قَالَ ) موسى ( أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ ) أمتنع بالله ( أَنْ  أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ ) أي من المستهزئين بالمؤمنين وقيل: من  الجاهلين بالجواب لا على وفق السؤال لأن الجواب لا على وفق السؤال جهل،  فلما علم( القوم )   أن ذبح البقرة عزم من الله عز وجل استوصفوها، ولو أنهم عمدوا إلى أدنى  بقرة فذبحوها لأجزأت عنهم، ولكنهم شددوا على أنفسهم فشدد الله عليهم وكانت  تحته حكمة، وذلك أنه كان في بني إسرائيل رجل صالح له( ابن )  طفل وله عجلة أتى بها إلى غيضة  وقال: اللهم إني أستودعك هذه العجلة لابني حتى تكبر، ومات الرجل فصارت العجلة في الغيضة عوانا   ، وكانت تهرب من كل من رآها فلما كبر الابن وكان بارا بوالدته، وكان يقسم  الليل ثلاثة أثلاث يصلي ثلثا وينام ثلثا ويجلس عند رأس أمه ثلثا، فإذا أصبح  انطلق فاحتطب على ظهره فيأتي به إلى السوق فيبيعه بما شاء الله ثم يتصدق  بثلثه، ويأكل ثلثه، ويعطي والدته ثلثه، فقالت له أمه يوما: إن أباك ورثك  عجلة استودعها الله في غيضة كذا فانطلق وادع إله إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق  أن يردها عليك وعلامتها أنك إذا نظرت إليها يخيل إليك أن شعاع الشمس يخرج  من جلدها، وكانت تسمى المذهبة لحسنها وصفرتها، فأتى الفتى الغيضة فرآها  ترعى فصاح بها وقال: أعزم بإله إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب أن تأتي إلي  فأقبلت تسعى حتى قامت بين يديه فقبض على عنقها يقودها، فتكلمت البقرة بإذن  الله تعالى فقالت: أيها الفتى البار بوالدتك اركبني فإن ذلك أهون عليك،  فقال الفتى: إن أمي لم تأمرني بذلك ولكن قالت: خذ بعنقها، فقالت البقرة:  بإله بني إسرائيل لو ركبتني ما كنت تقدر علي أبدا، فانطلق فإنك لو أمرت  الجبل أن ينقلع من أصله وينطلق معك لفعل لبرك بأمك، فسار الفتى بها إلى أمه  فقالت له: إنك فقير لا مال لك فيشق عليك الاحتطاب بالنهار والقيام بالليل  فانطلق فبع هذه البقرة، قال: بكم أبيعها؟ قالت: بثلاثة دنانير ولا تبع بغير  مشورتي وكان ثمن البقرة يومئذ ثلاثة دنانير، فانطلق بها إلى السوق، فبعث  الله ملكا ليري خلقه قدرته وليختبر الفتى كيف بر بوالدته، وكان الله به خبيرا  فقال له الملك: بكم تبيع هذه البقرة؟ قال: بثلاثة دنانير وأشترط عليك رضى  والدتي فقال الملك: لك ستة دنانير ولا تستأمر والدتك فقال الفتى: لو  أعطيتني وزنها ذهبا لم آخذه إلا برضى أمي فردها إلى أمه فأخبرها بالثمن  فقالت: ارجع فبعها بستة دنانير على رضى مني فانطلق بها إلى السوق وأتى  الملك فقال: استأمرت أمك فقال الفتى: إنها أمرتني أن لا أنقصها عن ستة على  أن أستأمرها فقال الملك: فإني أعطيك اثني عشر على أن لا تستأمرها، فأبى  الفتى، فرجع إلى أمه فأخبرها، فقالت إن الذي يأتيك ملك في صورة آدمي  ليختبرك فإذا أتاك فقل له: أتأمرنا أن نبيع هذه البقرة أم لا؟( ففعل )   فقال له الملك: اذهب إلى أمك وقل لها أمسكي هذه البقرة فإن موسى بن عمران  عليه السلام يشتريها منك لقتيل يقتل في بني إسرائيل فلا تبيعوها إلا بملء  مسكها دنانير، فأمسكوها، وقدر الله تعالى على بني إسرائيل ذبح تلك البقرة  بعينها فما زالوا يستوصفون موسى حتى وصف لهم تلك البقرة، مكافأة له على بره  بوالدته فضلا منه ورحمة( فذلك ) * 
* قَالُوا  ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ  إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا فَارِضٌ وَلا بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ  فَافْعَلُوا مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ (68) قَالُوا  ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا لَوْنُهَا قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ  إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا تَسُرُّ النَّاظِرِينَ (69)  
*
*قوله تعالى ( قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ ) أي( ما صفتها )   ( قَالَ ) موسى ( إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ ) يعني فسأل الله تعالى فقال: إنه، يعني  أن الله تعالى يقول ( إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا فَارِضٌ وَلا بِكْرٌ ) أي لا  كبيرة ولا صغيرة، والفارض المسنة التي لا تلد، يقال منه: فرضت تفرض فروضا،  والبكر الفتاة الصغيرة التي لم تلد قط، وحذفت( الهاء )   منهما للاختصاص بالإناث كالحائض( عَوَان ) وسط نصف ( بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ ) أي  بين السنين يقال عونت المرأة تعوينا: إذا زادت على الثلاثين، قال الأخفش(  العوان: التي لم تلد قط، وقيل: )  العوان التي نتجت مرارا وجمعها عون ( فَافْعَلُوا مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ ) ذبح البقرة ولا تكثروا السؤال* 

*( قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا لَوْنُهَا قَالَ  إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا ) قال ابن  عباس: شديدة الصفرة، وقال قتادة: صاف، وقال الحسن: الصفراء السوداء، والأول  أصح لأنه لا يقال أسود فاقع إنما يقال: أصفر فاقع، وأسود( حالك )  وأحمر قانئ، وأخضر ناضر، وأبيض بقق للمبالغة، ( تَسُر الناظرين ) إليها يعجبهم حسنها وصفاء لونها. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (11)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 70 إلى الاية 76
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


** قَالُوا  ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ إِنَّ الْبَقَرَ تَشَابَهَ  عَلَيْنَا وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ (70) قَالَ  إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا ذَلُولٌ تُثِيرُ الأَرْضَ وَلا  تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ مُسَلَّمَةٌ لا شِيَةَ فِيهَا قَالُوا الآنَ جِئْتَ  بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ (71) وَإِذْ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا وَاللَّهُ مُخْرِجٌ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ (72) فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ بِبَعْضِهَا كَذَلِكَ يُحْيِي اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ (73)  
*
*( قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ ) أسائمة أم  عاملة ( إِنَّ الْبَقَرَ تَشَابَهَ عَلَيْنَا ) ولم يقل تشابهت لتذكير لفظ  البقر كقوله تعالى ( أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُنْقَعِرٍ )  ( 20-القمر ) وقال الزجاج: أي جنس البقر تشابه، أي التبس واشتبه أمره  علينا فلا نهتدي إليه ( وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ ) إلى  وصفها، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:( والله )  لو لم يستثنوا لما بينت لهم إلى آخر الأبد" * 
*( قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا ذَلُولٌ ) مذللة بالعمل  يقال: رجل ذلول بين الذل، ودابة ذلول بينة الذل ( تُثِيرُ الأرْضَ ) تقلبها  للزراعة ( وَلا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ ) أي ليست بساقية ( مُسَلَّمَة ) بريئة  من العيوب ( لا شِيَةَ فِيهَا ) لا لون لها سوى لون جميع جلدها قال عطاء:  لا عيب فيها، وقال مجاهد: لا بياض فيها ولا سواد ( قَالُوا الآنَ جِئْتَ  بِالْحَقِّ ) أي بالبيان التام الشافي الذي لا إشكال فيه، وطلبوها فلم  يجدوا بكمال وصفها إلا مع الفتى فاشتروها بملء مسكها ذهبا، ( فَذَبَحُوهَا  وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ) من غلاء ثمنها وقال محمد بن كعب: وما كادوا  يجدونها باجتماع أوصافها، وقيل ( وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ) من شدة  اضطرابهم واختلافهم فيها.* 
*قوله عز وجل: ( وَإِذْ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا ) هذا أول القصة وإن كانت مؤخرة في التلاوة، واسم القتيل( عاميل )   ( فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا ) أصله تدارأتم فأدغمت التاء في الدال وأدخلت  الألف، مثل قوله: "اثاقلتم" قال ابن عباس ومجاهد: معناه فاختلفتم، وقال  الربيع بن أنس: تدافعتم، أي يحيل بعضكم على بعض من الدرء وهو الدفع، فكان  كل واحد يدفع عن نفسه ( وَاللَّهُ مُخْرِجٌ ) أي مظهر ( مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَكْتُمُونَ ) فإن القاتل كان يكتم القتل* 
*( فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ ) يعني القتيل( ببعضها ) أي ببعض البقرة، واختلفوا  في ذلك البعض، قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنه وأكثر المفسرين: ضربوه بالعظم  الذي يلي الغضروف وهو المقتل، وقال مجاهد وسعيد بن جبير: بعجب الذنب لأنه  أول ما يخلق وآخر ما يبلى، ويركب عليه الخلق، وقال الضحاك: بلسانها، وقال  الحسين بن الفضل: هذا أدل بها لأنه آلة الكلام، وقال الكلبي وعكرمة: بفخذها  الأيمن، وقيل: بعضو منها لا بعينه، ففعلوا ذلك فقام القتيل حيا بإذن الله  تعالى وأوداجه، أي عروق العنق، تشخب دما وقال قتلني فلان، ثم سقط ومات  مكانه فحرم قاتله الميراث، وفي الخبر: "ما ورث قاتل بعد صاحب البقرة"   وفيه إضمار تقديره: فضرب فحيي ( كَذَلِكَ يُحْيِي اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى )  كما أحيا عاميل، ( وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ ) قيل  تمنعون أنفسكم من المعاصي.* 
*أما حكم هذه المسألة في الإسلام: إذا وجد قتيل في موضع ولا يعرف قاتله فإن كان ثم( لوث )   على إنسان -واللوث: أن يغلب على القلب صدق المدعي، بأن اجتمع جماعة في بيت  أو صحراء فتفرقوا عن قتيل يغلب على القلب أن القاتل فيهم، أو وجد قتيل في  محلة أو قرية كلهم أعداء للقتيل لا يخالطهم غيرهم، فيغلب على القلب أنهم  قتلوه -فادعى الولي على بعضهم، يحلف المدعي خمسين يمينا على من يدعي عليه،  وإن كان الأولياء جماعة توزع الأيمان عليهم، ثم بعدما حلفوا أخذوا الدية من  عاقلة المدعى عليه إن ادعوا قتل خطأ، وإن ادعوا قتل عمد فمن ماله، ولا قود  على قول الأكثرين وذهب بعضهم إلى وجوب القود، وهو قول عمر بن عبد العزيز  وبه قال مالك وأحمد، وإن لم يكن على المدعى عليه لوث فالقول قول المدعى  عليه مع يمينه ثم هل يحلف يمينا واحدة أم خمسين يمينا؟ فيه قولان:( أحدهما )  يمينا واحدة كما في سائر الدعاوي( والثاني ) يحلف خمسين يمينا تغليظا لأمر  الدم، وعند أبي حنيفة رضي الله عنه: لا حكم للوث [ولا يزيد بيمين المدعي]   وقال: إذا وجد قتيل في محلة يختار الإمام خمسين رجلا من صلحاء أهلها  فيحلفهم أنهم ما قتلوه ولا عرفوا له قاتلا ثم يأخذ الدية من سكانها،  والدليل على أن البداية بيمين المدعي عند وجود اللوث:* 
*[ما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم أنا الربيع أنا الشافعي أنا عبد الوهاب  بن عبد المجيد الثقفي عن يحيى بن سعيد عن بشير بن يسار]  عن سهل بن أبي حثمة أن عبد الله بن سهل ومحيصة بن مسعود خرجا إلى خيبر فتفرقا لحاجتهما فقتل عبد الله بن سهل فانطلق هو وعبد الرحمن أخو المقتول وحويصة بن مسعود إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فذكروا له قتل عبد الله بن سهل فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم: "تحلفون خمسين يمينا وتستحقون دم صاحبكم أو قاتلكم" فقالوا يا  رسول الله: لم نشهد ولم نحضر، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "فتبرئكم  يهود بخمسين يمينا" فقالوا يا رسول الله :كيف نقبل أيمان قوم كفار؟ فعزم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقله من عنده  [وفي لفظ آخر فزعم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عقله من عنده]   قال بشير بن يسار: قال سهل لقد ركضتني فريضة من تلك الفرائض في مربد لنا،  وفي رواية: لقد ركضتني ناقة حمراء من تلك الفرائض في مربد لنا" أخرجه مسلم  عن محمد بن المثنى عن عبد الوهاب.  .* 
*وجه الدليل من الخبر: أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بدأ بأيمان المدعين  لتقوي جانبهم باللوث، وهو أن عبد الله بن سهل وجد قتيلا في خيبر، وكانت  العداوة ظاهرة بين الأنصار وأهل خيبر، وكان يغلب على القلب أنهم قتلوه،  واليمين أبدًا تكون حجة لمن يقوى جانبه وعند عدم اللوث يقوى جانب المدعى  عليه من حيث إن الأصل براءة ذمته وكان القول قوله مع يمينه. 
*
* ثُمَّ  قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ  أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ  الأَنْهَارُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الْمَاءُ  وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ  بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (74)  
*
*قوله تعالى ( ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ ) يبست وجفت، جفاف القلب: خروج  الرحمة واللين عنه، وقيل: غلظت، وقيل: اسودت، ( مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ ) بعد  ظهور الدلالات. قال الكلبي: قالوا بعد ذلك: نحن لم نقتله، فلم يكونوا قط  أعمى قلبا ولا أشد تكذيبا لنبيهم منهم عند ذلك ( فهي ) أي في الغلظة والشدة  ( كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً ) قيل: أو بمعنى بل وقيل: بمعنى  الواو كقوله تعالى: ( مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ )  ( 147-الصافات ) أي: بل يزيدون أو ويزيدون، وإنما لم يشبهها بالحديد مع  أنه أصلب من الحجارة، لأن الحديد قابل للين فإنه يلين بالنار، وقد لان  لداود عليه السلام، والحجارة لا تلين قط، ثم فضل الحجارة على القلب القاسي  فقال: ( وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الأنْهَارُ )  قيل: أراد به( جميع )  الحجارة، وقيل: أراد به الحجر الذي كان يضرب عليه موسى للأسباط ( وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الماء  ) أراد به عيونا دون الأنهار ( وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ ) ينـزل من  أعلى الجبل إلى أسفله ( مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ ) وقلوبكم لا تلين ولا تخشع  يا معشر اليهود. فإن قيل: الحجر جماد لا يفهم، فكيف( يخشى )  ؟ قيل: الله يفهمه ويلهمه فيخشى بإلهامه.* 
*ومذهب أهل السنة والجماعة أن الله تعالى خلق علما في الجمادات وسائر  الحيوانات سوى العقل، لا يقف عليه غيره، فلها صلاة وتسبيح وخشية كما قال جل  ذكره:  وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ  ( 44-الإسراء ) وقال  وَالطَّيْرُ صَافَّاتٍ كُلٌّ قَدْ عَلِمَ صَلاتَهُ وَتَسْبِيحَهُ  ( 41-النور ) وقال:  أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْجُدُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَالشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ  ( 18-الحج ) الآية، فيجب على( المؤمن )   الإيمان به ويكل علمه إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى، ويروى أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم كان على ثبير والكفار يطلبونه فقال الجبل: انـزل عني فإني أخاف  أن تؤخذ علي فيعاقبني الله بذلك فقال له جبل حراء: إلي يا رسول الله".* 
*أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ثنا السيد أبو الحسن محمد  بن الحسين العلوي أنا أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب النيسابوري أنا محمد بن  إسماعيل الصائغ أنا يحيى بن أبي بكر أنا إبراهيم بن طهمان عن سماك بن حرب  عن جابر بن سمرة قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إني لأعرف حجرا  بمكة كان يسلم علي قبل أن أبعث وإني لأعرفه الآن"   [هذا حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة عن يحيى بن أبي بكر.  وصح عن أنس أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طلع على أحد فقال: "هذا جبل  يحبنا ونحبه"   وروي عن أبي هريرة يقول، صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصبح ثم  أقبل على الناس بوجهه وقال: "بينما رجل يسوق بقرة إذ عيي فركبها فضربها  فقالت: إنا لم نخلق لهذا، إنما خلقنا لحراثة الأرض" فقال الناس: سبحان الله  بقرة تتكلم!؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "فإني أومن به أنا وأبو  بكر وعمر وما هما ثم" وقال: "بينما رجل في غنم له إذ عدا الذئب على شاة  منها فأدركها صاحبها فاستنقذها، فقال الذئب: فمن لها يوم السبع؟ أي يوم  القيامة، يوم لا راعي لها غيري" فقال الناس: سبحان الله ذئب يتكلم؟ فقال "أومن به أنا وأبو بكر وعمر وما هما ثم"   ، وصح عن أبي هريرة قال: كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على حراء وأبو  بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي وطلحة والزبير فتحركت الصخرة فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم "اهدأ أي: اسكن. فما عليك إلا نبي أو صديق أو شهيد"  صحيح أخرجه مسلم.* 
*أنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي أنا أبو سعيد يحيى بن أحمد بن علي الصانع  أنا أبو الحسن علي بن إسحاق بن هشام الرازي أنا محمد بن أيوب بن ضريس  البجلي الرازي أنا محمد بن الصباح عن الوليد بن أبي ثور عن السدي عن عبادة  بن أبي يزيد]   عن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنه قال: "كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم بمكة فخرجنا في نواحيها خارجا من مكة بين الجبال والشجر، فلم يمر  بشجرة ولا جبل إلا قال السلام عليك يا رسول الله"  .* 
*أنا أبو الحسن عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس الأصم أنا الربيع أنا الشافعي أنا عبد المجيد بن عبد  العزيز عن ابن جريج أخبرني أبو الزبير أنه سمع جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله  عنه يقول: "كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا خطب استند إلى جذع نخلة من  سواري المسجد، فلما صنع له المنبر فاستوى عليه اضطربت تلك السارية وحنت  كحنين الناقة حتى سمعها أهل المسجد، حتى نـزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فاعتنقها فسكنت"  .* 
*قال مجاهد: لا ينـزل حجر من أعلى إلى الأسفل إلا من خشية الله، ويشهد لما قلنا قوله تعالى  لَوْ  أَنْزَلْنَا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى جَبَلٍ لَرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعًا  مُتَصَدِّعًا مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ الأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا  لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ  ( 21-الحشر ). قوله عز وجل ( وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ )( بساه )  ( عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) وعيد وتهديد، وقيل: بتارك عقوبة ما تعملون، بل يجازيكم به، قرأ ابن كثير يعملون بالياء والآخرون بالتاء. 
*
* أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ  أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلامَ  اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ (75) وَإِذَا  لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلا بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى  بَعْضٍ قَالُوا أَتُحَدِّثُونَه  ُمْ بِمَا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ  لِيُحَاجُّوكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ (76)  
*
*قوله تعالى ( أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ ) أفترجون؟ يريد: محمدا وأصحابه ( أَنْ  يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ ) تصدقكم اليهود بما تخبرونهم به ( وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ  مِنْهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ) يعني التوراة ( ثُمَّ  يُحَرِّفُونَهُ ) يغيرون ما فيها من الأحكام ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا عَقَلُوهُ )  علموه كما غيروا صفة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وآية الرجم ( وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ ) أنهم كاذبون، هذا قول مجاهد وقتادة وعكرمة والسدي وجماعة   وقال ابن عباس ومقاتل: نـزلت في السبعين الذين اختارهم موسى لميقات ربه،  وذلك أنهم لما رجعوا -بعدما سمعوا كلام الله -إلى قومهم رجع الناس إلى  قولهم، وأما الصادقون منهم فأدوا كما سمعوا، وقالت طائفة منهم: سمعنا الله  يقول في آخر كلامه إن استطعتم أن تفعلوا فافعلوا، وإن شئتم فلا تفعلوا،  فهذا تحريفهم وهم يعلمون أنه الحق  .* 
*( وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) قال ابن عباس والحسن وقتادة: يعني  منافقي اليهود الذين آمنوا بألسنتهم إذا لقوا المؤمنين المخلصين ( قَالُوا  آمَنَّا ) كإيمانكم ( وَإِذَا خَلا ) رجع ( بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ )  -كعب بن الأشرف وكعب بن أسد ووهب بن يهودا وغيرهم من رؤساء اليهود -لأمرهم  على ذلك ( قَالُوا أَتُحَدِّثُونَه  ُمْ بِمَا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ )  بما قص الله عليكم في كتابكم: أن محمدا حق وقوله صدق. والفتاح القاضي.* 
*وقال الكسائي: بما بينه الله لكم [من العلم بصفة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ونعته، وقال:]  الواقدي: بما أنـزل الله عليكم، ونظيره:  لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   ( 96 - الأعراف ) أي أنـزلنا، وقال أبو عبيدة: بما من الله عليكم وأعطاكم (  لِيُحَاجُّوكُمْ بِهِ ) ليخاصموكم، يعني أصحاب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  ويحتجوا بقولكم ( عليكم )   فيقولوا: قد أقررتم أنه نبي حق في كتابكم ثم لا تتبعونه!! وذلك أنهم قالوا  لأهل المدينة حين شاوروهم في اتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: آمنوا به  فإنه حق ثم قال بعضهم لبعض: أتحدثونهم بما أنـزل الله عليكم لتكون لهم  الحجة عليكم ( عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ ) في الدنيا والآخرة وقيل: إنهم أخبروا  المؤمنين بما عذبهم الله به، على الجنايات فقال بعضهم لبعض: [أتحدثونهم بما  أنـزل الله عليكم من العذاب ليحاجوكم به عند ربكم، ليروا الكرامة لأنفسهم  عليكم عند الله وقال مجاهد: هو قول يهود قريظة قال بعضهم لبعض]  حين قال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم "يا إخوان القردة والخنازير" فقالوا: من أخبر محمدا بهذا؟ ما خرج هذا إلا منكم  ، ( أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ ) 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (12)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 77 إلى الاية 83
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


**          أَوَلا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ            (77)         وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلا أَمَانِيَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلا يَظُنُّونَ            (78)         فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ  يَقُولُونَ هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا  فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا  يَكْسِبُونَ            (79)   
*
*قال الله تعالى: ( أَوَلا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ ) يخفون ( وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ ) يبدون يعني اليهود.* 
*وقوله تعالى: ( وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ ) أي من اليهود أميون لا يحسنون  القراءة والكتابة، جمع أمي منسوب إلى الأم كأنه باق على ما انفصل من الأم  لم يتعلم كتابة ولا قراءة.* 
*[وروي عن رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال "إنا أمة أمية" أي لا نكتب ولا نحسب    وقيل: هو منسوب إلى أم القرى وهي مكة ( لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلا  أَمَانِيَّ ) قرأ أبو جعفر: أماني بتخفيف الياء كل القرآن حذف إحدى  الياءين( تخفيفا )  وقراءة العامة بالتشديد، وهي جمع الأمنية وهي التلاوة، قال الله تعالى:    إِلا إِذَا تَمَنَّى أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ   ( 52-الحج ) أي في قراءته، قال أبو عبيدة: [إلا تلاوته   < 1-115 >   وقراءته]   عن ظهر القلب لا يقرءونه من كتاب، وقيل: يعلمونه حفظا وقراءة لا يعرفون  معناه. وقال ابن عباس: يعني غير عارفين بمعاني الكتاب، وقال مجاهد وقتادة:  إلا كذبا وباطلا قال الفراء: الأماني: الأحاديث المفتعلة، قال عثمان رضي  الله عنه: ما تمنيت منذ أسلمت( أي ما كذبت )  ، وأراد بها الأشياء التي كتبها علماؤهم من عند أنفسهم ثم   أضافوها إلى الله عز وجل من تغيير نعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وغيره،  وقال الحسن وأبو العالية: هي من التمني، وهي أمانيهم الباطلة التي تمنوها  على الله عز وجل مثل قولهم    لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى    ( 111-البقرة ) وقولهم:    لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً    ( 80-البقرة ) وقولهم   نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ     ( 18-المائدة ) فعلى هذا تكون( إلا ) بمعنى( لكن ) أي لا يعلمون الكتاب  لكن يتمنون أشياء لا تحصل لهم ( وَإِنْ هُمْ ) وما هم ( إِلا يَظُنُّونَ )  وما هم إلا يظنون ظنا وتوهما لا يقينا، قاله قتادة والربيع، قال مجاهد:  يكذبون.* 
*قوله تعالى: ( فَوَيْل ) قال الزجاج: ويل كلمة يقولها كل واقع في هلكة،  وقيل: هو دعاء الكفار على أنفسهم بالويل والثبور، وقال ابن عباس: شدة  العذاب، وقال سعيد بن المسيب: ويل واد في جهنم لو سيرت فيه جبال الدنيا  لانماعت من شدة حره.* 
*أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن  أحمد بن الحارث أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي أنا عبد الله بن محمود  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال أنا عبد الله بن المبارك عن  رشدين بن سعد [عن عمرو بن الحارث أنه حدث عن أبي السمح عن أبي الهيثم]   عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "الويل  واد في جهنم يهوي فيه الكافر أربعين خريفا قبل أن يبلغ قعره، والصعود جبل  من نار يتصعد فيه سبعين خريفا ثم يهوي فهو كذلك"  .* 
* ( لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ  هَذَا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا ) وذلك أن  أحبار اليهود خافوا ذهاب مأكلتهم وزوال رياستهم حين قدم النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وسلم المدينة، فاحتالوا في تعويق اليهود عن الإيمان به فعمدوا  إلى صفته في التوراة، وكانت صفته فيها: حسن الوجه، حسن الشعر، أكحل  العينين، ربعة، فغيروها وكتبوا مكانها طوال أزرق سبط الشعر فإذا سألهم  سفلتهم عن صفته قرءوا ما كتبوا فيجدونه مخالفا لصفته فيكذبونه وينكرونه،  قال الله تعالى: ( فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ ) يعني ما  كتبوا   < 1-116 >   بأنفسهم اختراعا من تغيير نعت محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ ) المآكل ويقال: من المعاصي.* 
*        وَقَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً قُلْ  أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ  أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ            (80)         بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ            (81)         وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ            (82)         وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلا  اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلا قَلِيلا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ  مُعْرِضُونَ            (83)   
*
*( وَقَالُوا ) يعني اليهود ( لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ ) [لن تصيبنا النار]   ( إِلا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً ) قدرا مقدرا ثم يزول عنا العذاب ويعقبه  النعيم واختلفوا في هذه الآية، قال ابن عباس ومجاهد: كانت اليهود يقولون:  هذه الدنيا سبعة آلاف سنة، وإنما نعذب بكل ألف سنة يوما واحدا ثم ينقطع  العذاب بعد سبعة أيام. وقال قتادة وعطاء: يعنون أربعين يوما التي عبد فيها  آباؤهم العجل، وقال الحسن وأبو العالية: قالت اليهود: إن ربنا عتب علينا في  أمرنا، فأقسم ليعذبنا أربعين يوما فلن تمسنا النار إلا أربعين يوما تحلة  القسم، فقال الله عز وجل تكذيبا لهم: ( قُلْ ) يا محمد ( أَتَّخَذْتُمْ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ) ألف استفهام دخلت على ألف الوصل، عند الله ( عَهْدًا )  موثقا أن لا يعذبكم إلا هذه المدة ( فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ )  ووعده قال ابن مسعود: عهدا بالتوحيد، يدل عليه قوله تعالى:    إِلا مَنِ اتَّخَذَ عِنْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَهْدًا    ( 87-مريم ) يعني: قوله لا إله إلا الله ( أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ )* 
* ثم قال ( بَلَى ) وبل وبلى: حرفا استدراك ومعناهما نفي الخبر الماضي  وإثبات الخبر المستقبل ( مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً ) يعني الشرك ( وَأَحَاطَتْ  بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ ) قرأ أهل المدينة خطيئاته بالجمع، والإحاطة الإحداق  بالشيء من جميع نواحيه، قال ابن عباس وعطاء والضحاك وأبو العالية والربيع  وجماعة: هي الشرك يموت عليه، وقيل: السيئة الكبيرة. والإحاطة به أن يصر  عليها فيموت غير تائب، قاله عكرمة والربيع بن خيثم وقال مجاهد: هي الذنوب  تحيط بالقلب، كلما أذنب ذنبا ارتفعت   < 1-117 >  ( حتى تغشى )  القلب وهي الرين. قال الكلبي: أوبقته ذنوبه، دليله قوله تعالى    إِلا أَنْ يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ    ( 66-يوسف ) أي تهلكوا ( فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ )* 
* قوله تعالى: ( وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ) في  التوراة، والميثاق العهد الشديد ( لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلا اللَّهَ ) قرأ ابن  كثير وحمزة والكسائي ( لا يعبدون ) بالياء وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لقوله تعالى  "وقولوا للناس حسنا" معناه ألا تعبدوا فلما حذف أن صار الفعل مرفوعا، وقرأ  أبي بن كعب: لا تعبدوا إلا الله على النهي ( وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ  إِحْسَانًا ) أي ووصيناهم بالوالدين إحسانا، برا بهما وعطفا عليهما ونـزولا  عند أمرهما، فيما لا يخالف أمر الله تعالى ( وَذِي الْقُرْبَى ) أي وبذي  القرابة والقربى مصدر كالحسنى ( وَالْيَتَامَى ) جمع يتيم وهو الطفل الذي  لا أب له ( وَالْمَسَاكِينِ ) يعني الفقراء ( وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا )  صدقا وحقا في شأن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن سألكم عنه فاصدقوه وبينوا  صفته ولا تكتموا أمره، هذا قول ابن عباس وسعيد بن جبير وابن جريج ومقاتل،  وقال سفيان الثوري: مروهم بالمعروف وانهوهم عن المنكر، وقيل: هو اللين في  القول والمعاشرة بحسن الخلق. وقرأ حمزة والكسائي ويعقوب: حسنا بفتح الحاء  والسين أي قولا حسنا ( وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ  تَوَلَّيْتُمْ ) أعرضتم عن العهد والميثاق ( إِلا قَلِيلا مِنْكُمْ ) وذلك  أن قوما منهم آمنوا ( وَأَنْتُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ) كإعراض آبائكم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (13)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 84 إلى الاية 88
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


**          وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ لا تَسْفِكُونَ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَلا  تُخْرِجُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَشْهَدُونَ            (84)         ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا  مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ  وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلا  خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى  أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ            (85)         أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ فَلا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ            (86)   
*
* قوله عز وجل ( وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ لا تَسْفِكُونَ  دِمَاءَكُمْ ) أي لا تريقون دماءكم أي: لا يسفك بعضكم دم بعض، وقيل: لا  تسفكوا دماء غيركم فتسفك دماؤكم ، فكأنكم سفكتم دماء أنفسكم، ( وَلا  تُخْرِجُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ ) أي لا يخرج بعضكم بعضا من  داره، وقيل: لا تسيئوا جوار من جاوركم فتلجئوهم إلى الخروج بسوء جواركم (  ثُمَّ أَقْرَرْتُمْ ) بهذا العهد أنه حق وقبلتم ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ )  اليوم على ذلك يا معشر اليهود وتقرون بالقبول.* 
* قوله عز وجل ( ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ ) يعني: يا هؤلاء، وهؤلاء للتنبيه ( تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) أي( يقتل )  بعضكم بعضا ( وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ ) بتشديد الظاء أي تتظاهرون   < 1-118 >   أدغمت التاء في الظاء، وقرأ عاصم وحمزة والكسائي بتخفيف الظاء فحذفوا تاء التفاعل وأبقوا تاء الخطاب كقوله تعالى:    وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا    معناهما جميعا: تتعاونون، والظهير: العون ( بِالإثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ )  المعصية والظلم ( وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى ) وقرأ حمزة: أسرى ، وهما  جمع أسير، ومعناهما واحد ( تُفَادُوهُم ) بالمال وتنقذوهم وقرأ أهل المدينة  وعاصم والكسائي ويعقوب( تفادوهم ) أي تبادلوهم، أراد: مفاداة الأسير  بالأسير، وقيل: معنى القراءتين واحد.* 
*ومعنى الآية قال السدي: إن الله تعالى أخذ على بني إسرائيل في التوراة  أن لا يقتل بعضهم بعضا، ولا يخرج بعضهم بعضا من ديارهم، وأيما عبد أو أمة  وجدتموه من بني إسرائيل فاشتروه بما قام من ثمنه وأعتقوه، فكانت قريظة  حلفاء الأوس، والنضير حلفاء الخزرج، وكانوا يقتتلون في حرب سمير؟ فيقاتل  بنو قريظة وحلفاؤهم وبنو النضير وحلفاؤهم وإذا غلبوا أخربوا ديارهم  وأخرجوهم منها، وإذا أسر رجل من الفريقين جمعوا له حتى يفدوه وإن كان  الأسير من عدوهم، فتعيرهم العرب وتقول: كيف تقاتلونهم وتفدونهم قالوا: إنا  أمرنا أن نفديهم فيقولون: فلم تقاتلونهم؟ قالوا: إنا نستحي أن يستذل  حلفاؤنا، فعيرهم الله تعالى بذلك فقال: ( ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ  تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) وفي الآية تقديم وتأخير ونظمها ( وتخرجون فريقا  منكم من 15/أ ديارهم تظاهرون عليهم بالإثم والعدوان ) ( وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ ) وإن يأتوكم أسارى تفادوهم، فكأن الله تعالى أخذ  عليهم أربعة عهود: ترك القتال، وترك الإخراج، وترك المظاهرة عليهم مع  أعدائهم، وفداء أسراهم، فأعرضوا عن الكل إلا الفداء.* 
*قال الله تعالى ( أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ وَتَكْفُرُونَ  بِبَعْضٍ ) قال مجاهد: يقول إن وجدته في يد غيرك فديته وأنت تقتله بيدك (  فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ ) يا معشر اليهود ( إِلا  خِزْيٌ ) عذاب وهوان ( فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ) فكان خزي قريظة القتل  والسبي وخزي النضير الجلاء والنفي من منازلهم إلى أذرعات وأريحاء من الشام (  وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ ) عذاب النار (  وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ   < 1-119 >   عما تعملون ) قرأ ابن كثير ونافع( وأبو بكر )  بالياء والباقون بالتاء* 
* قوله عز وجل: ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا ) استبدلوا (  الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ فَلا يُخَفَّفُ ) يهون ( عَنْهُمُ  الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ ) يمنعون من عذاب الله عز وجل. 
*
*          وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا  تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا  تَقْتُلُونَ            (87)         وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَقَلِيلا مَا يُؤْمِنُونَ            (88)   
*

*( وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا ) أعطينا ( مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ ) التوراة، جملة  واحدة ( وقفينا ) وأتبعنا ( مِنْ بَعْدِهِ بِالرُّسُلِ ) رسولا بعد رسول (  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ ) الدلالات الواضحات وهي  ما ذكر الله في سورة آل عمران والمائدة وقيل: أراد الإنجيل ( وَأَيَّدْنَاه  ) قويناه ( بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ ) قرأ ابن كثير القدس بسكون الدال والآخرون  بضمها وهما لغتان مثل الرعب والرعب، واختلفوا في روح القدس، قال الربيع  وغيره: أراد بالروح الذي نفخ فيه، والقدس هو الله أضافه إلى نفسه تكريما  وتخصيصا نحو بيت الله، وناقة الله، كما قال:    فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا    ( 12-التحريم )        وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ     (  171-النساء ) وقيل: أراد بالقدس الطهارة، يعني الروح الطاهرة سمى روحه  قدسا، لأنه لم تتضمنه أصلاب الفحولة ولم تشتمل عليه أرحام الطوامث، إنما  كان أمرا من أمر الله تعالى، قال قتادة والسدي والضحاك: روح القدس جبريل  عليه السلام قيل: وصف جبريل بالقدس أي بالطهارة لأنه لم يقترف ذنبا، وقال  الحسن: القدس هو الله وروحه جبريل قال الله تعالى:  قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ   ( 102-النحل )   < 1-120 >   وتأييد عيسى بجبريل عليهما السلام أنه أمر أن يسير معه حيث سار حتى صعد به الله ( إلى السماء )   وقيل: سمي جبريل عليه السلام روحا للطافته ولمكانته من الوحي الذي هو سبب  حياة القلوب، وقال ابن عباس وسعيد بن جبير: روح القدس هو اسم الله تعالى  الأعظم به كان يحيي الموتى ويري الناس به العجائب، وقيل: هو الإنجيل جعل له  روحا كما ( جعل القرآن روحا لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه سبب لحياة  القلوب )  قال تعالى:    وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ رُوحًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا     ( 52-الشورى ) فلما سمع اليهود ذكر عيسى عليه السلام فقالوا: يا محمد لا  مثل عيسى -كما تزعم-عملت، ولا كما تقص علينا من الأنبياء فعلت، فأتنا بما  أتى به عيسى إن كنت صادقا.* 
*قال الله تعالى: ( أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ ) يا معشر اليهود ( رَسُولٌ  بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ ) تكبرتم وتعظمتم عن  الإيمان ( فَفَرِيقًا ) طائفة ( كَذَّبْتُم ) مثل عيسى ومحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ ) أي قتلتم مثل زكريا ويحيى وشعيبا وسائر  من قتلوه من الأنبياء عليهم السلام* 
* ( وَقَالُوا ) يعني اليهود ( قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ ) جمع الأغلف وهو الذي  عليه غشاء، معناه عليها غشاوة فلا تعي ولا تفقه ما تقول، قاله مجاهد  وقتادة، نظيره قوله تعالى:    وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا فِي أَكِنَّةٍ     ( 5-فصلت ) وقرأ ابن عباس غلف بضم اللام وهي قراءة الأعرج وهو جمع غلاف أي  قلوبنا أوعية لكل علم فلا تحتاج إلى علمك قاله ابن عباس وعطاء وقال  الكلبي: معناه أوعية لكل علم فلا تسمع حديثا إلا تعيه إلا حديثك لا تعقله  ولا تعيه ولو كان فيه ( خير )  لوعته وفهمته.* 
*قال الله عز وجل ( بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ ) طردهم الله وأبعدهم عن كل  خير ( بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَقَلِيلا مَا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) قال قتادة: معناه لن يؤمن  منهم إلا قليل لأن من آمن من المشركين أكثر ممن آمن من اليهود، أي فقليلا  يؤمنون، ونصب قليلا [على الحال وقال معمر: لا يؤمنون إلا بقليل مما في  أيديهم ويكفرون بأكثره، أي فقليل يؤمنون ونصب قليلا]   بنـزع الخافض، و( ما ) صلة على قولهما، وقال الواقدي: معناه لا يؤمنون  قليلا ولا كثيرا كقول الرجل للآخر: ما أقل ما تفعل كذا أي لا تفعله أصلا . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (14)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 89 إلى الاية 93
 أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


** وَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ (89) بِئْسَمَا  اشْتَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  بَغْيًا أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ فَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ عَلَى غَضَبٍ وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ  مُهِينٌ (90)  
*
*( وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ) يعني القرآن (  مُصَدِّق ) موافق ( لِمَا مَعَهُمْ ) يعني التوراة ( وَكَانُوا ) يعني  اليهود ( مِنْ قَبْلُ ) قبل مبعث محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يَسْتَفْتِحُون  ) يستنصرون ( عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) على مشركي العرب، وذلك أنهم  كانوا يقولون إذا حزبهم أمر ودهمهم عدو: اللهم انصرنا عليهم بالنبي المبعوث  في آخر الزمان، الذي نجد صفته في التوراة، فكانوا ينصرون، وكانوا يقولون  لأعدائهم من المشركين قد أظل زمان نبي يخرج بتصديق ما  قلنا فنقتلكم معه قتل عاد وثمود وإرم ( فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا )  يعني محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم من غير بني إسرائيل وعرفوا نعته وصفته (  كَفَرُوا بِهِ ) بغيا وحسدا. ( فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ )* 
*( بِئْسَمَا اشْتَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ ) بئس ونعم: فعلان ماضيان  وضعا للمدح والذم، لا يتصرفان تصرف الأفعال، معناه: بئس الذي اختاروا  لأنفسهم حين استبدلوا الباطل بالحق. وقيل: الاشتراء هاهنا بمعنى البيع  والمعنى بئس ما باعوا به حظ أنفسهم أي حين اختاروا الكفر ( وبذلوا أنفسهم  للنار )   ( أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِمَا أَنْـزَلَ اللَّهُ ) يعني القرآن ( بَغْيًا ) أي  حسدا وأصل البغي: الفساد ويقال بغى الجرح إذا فسد والبغي: الظلم، وأصله  الطلب، والباغي طالب الظلم، والحاسد يظلم المحسود جهده، طلبا لإزالة نعمة  الله تعالى عنه ( أَنْ يُنَـزِّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ ) أي النبوة  والكتاب ( عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ) محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  قرأ أهل مكة والبصرة ينـزل بالتخفيف إلا ( في سبحان الذي ) في موضعين ( وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ) ( 82-الإسراء ) و  حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ  ( 93-الإسراء ) فإن ابن كثير يشددهما، وشدد البصريون في الأنعام  عَلَى أَنْ يُنَـزِّلَ آيَةً   ( 37-الأنعام ) زاد يعقوب تشديد ( بما ينـزل ) في النحل ووافق حمزة  والكسائي في تخفيف ( وينـزل الغيث ) في سورة لقمان وحم عسق، والآخرون  يشددون الكل، ولم يختلفوا في تشديد  وَمَا نُنَزِّلُهُ إِلا بِقَدَرٍ   في الحجر( 21 ) ( فَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ ) أي رجعوا بغضب ( عَلَى غَضَبٍ )  قال ابن عباس ومجاهد: الغضب الأول بتضييعهم التوراة وتبديلهم، والثاني  بكفرهم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن، وقال قتادة: الأول بكفرهم بعيسى  والإنجيل، والثاني بكفرهم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن، وقال السدي:  الأول بعبادة العجل والثاني بالكفر بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (  وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ ) الجاحدين بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من الناس كلهم (  عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ ) مخز يهانون فيه. 
*
* وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا  أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَهُمْ قُلْ فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ  مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (91)  
*
*قوله تعالى ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْـزَلَ اللَّهُ )  يعني القرآن ( قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنْـزِلَ عَلَيْنَا ) يعني التوراة،  يكفينا ذلك ( وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ ) أي بما سواه من الكتب كقوله  عز وجل  فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ  ( 7-المؤمنون ) أي سواه، وقال أبو عبيدة: [بما وراءه]   أي: بما سواه من الكتب ( وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ ) يعني القرآن ( مُصَدِّقًا )  نصب على الحال ( لِمَا مَعَهُمْ ) من التوراة ( قُلْ ) يا محمد ( فَلِمَ  تَقْتُلُونَ ) أي قتلتم ( أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ مِنْ  قَبْلُ ) ولم أصله لما فحذفت الألف فرقا بين الجر والاستفهام كقولهم فيم  وبم؟ ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ) بالتوراة، وقد نهيتم فيها عن قتل  الأنبياء عليهم السلام. 
*
* وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ (92) وَإِذْ  أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا  آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا  وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ قُلْ بِئْسَمَا  يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (93)  
*
*قوله عز وجل ( وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ) بالدلالات الواضحة والمعجزات الباهرة ( ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ )* 
*( وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ  خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا ) أي استجيبوا وأطيعوا سميت  الطاعة والإجابة سمعا على المجاورة لأنه سبب للطاعة والإجابة ( قَالُوا  سَمِعْنَا ) قولك ( وَعَصَيْنَا ) أمرك، وقيل: سمعنا بالأذن وعصينا  بالقلوب، قال أهل المعاني: إنهم لم يقولوا هذا بألسنتهم ولكن لما سمعوه  وتلقوه بالعصيان فنسب ذلك إلى القول اتساعا ( وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ  الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ ) أي حب العجل، أي معناه: أدخل في قلوبهم حب العجل  وخالطها، كإشراب اللون لشدة الملازمة يقال: فلان مشرب اللون إذا اختلط  بياضه بالحمرة، وفي القصص: أن موسى أمر أن يبرد العجل بالمبرد ثم يذره في  النهر وأمرهم( بالشرب )  منه فمن بقي في قلبه شيء من حب العجل ظهرت سحالة  الذهب على شاربه.* 
*قوله عز وجل ( قُلْ بِئْسَمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ ) أن  تعبدوا العجل من دون الله أي بئس إيمان يأمركم بعبادة العجل ( إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ) بزعمكم، وذلك أنهم قالوا:  نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا  فكذبهم الله عز
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (15)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
**الاية 94 إلى الاية 101
**أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي**

**          قُلْ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَالِصَةً  مِنْ دُونِ النَّاسِ فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ            (94)   

** قوله تعالى ( قُلْ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ) وذلك أن اليهود ادعوا دعاوى باطلة مثل قولهم    لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً    ( 80-البقرة )    وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ   < 1-123 >    نَصَارَى    ( 111-البقرة ) وقولهم:     نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ  (  18-المائدة ) فكذبهم الله عز وجل وألزمهم الحجة فقال: قل لهم يا محمد ( إن  كانت لكم الدار الآخرة عند الله ) يعني الجنة عند الله ( خَالِصَة ) أي  خاصة ( مِنْ دُونِ النَّاسِ فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ ) أي فأريدوه واسألوه  لأن من علم أن الجنة مأواه حن إليها ولا سبيل إلى دخولها إلا بعد الموت  فاستعجلوه بالتمني ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) في قولكم، وقيل: فتمنوا  الموت أي ادعوا بالموت على الفرقة الكاذبة. وروي عن ابن عباس: أن النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال: "لو تمنوا الموت لغص كل إنسان منهم بريقه وما بقي على  وجه الأرض يهودي إلا مات"  .* 
*          وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ            (95) وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى حَيَاةٍ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ  أَشْرَكُوا يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ  بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا  يَعْمَلُونَ            (96)   
*
*قال الله تعالى: ( وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ  أَيْدِيهِمْ ) لعلمهم أنهم في دعواهم كاذبون وأراد ( بما قدمت أيديهم ) أي  ما قدموه من الأعمال وأضافها إلى اليد [دون سائر الأعضاء]  لأن أكثر جنايات الإنسان تكون باليد فأضيف إلى اليد أعماله وإن لم يكن لليد فيها عمل ( وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ )* 
* ( وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ ) اللام لام القسم والنون تأكيد للقسم، تقديره:  والله لتجدنهم يا محمد يعني اليهود ( أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى حَيَاةٍ  وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا ) قيل: هو متصل بالأول، وأحرص من الذين  أشركوا، وقيل: تم الكلام بقوله ( على حياة ) ثم ابتدأ ( من الذين أشركوا )  وأراد بالذين أشركوا المجوس قاله أبو العالية والربيع سموا مشركين لأنهم  يقولون بالنور والظلمة.* 
* ( يَوَد ) يريد ويتمنى ( أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ )  يعني تعمير ألف سنة وهي تحية المجوس فيما بينهم يقولون عش ألف سنة وكل ألف  نيروز ومهرجان، يقول الله تعالى: اليهود أحرص على الحياة من المجوس الذين  يقولون ذلك ( وَمَا هُوَ بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ ) مباعده ( مِنَ الْعَذَابِ )  النار ( أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ ) أي طول عمره لا ينقذه. [زحزحه وتزحزح]  من العذاب أو وزحزح: لازم ومتعد، ويقال زحزحته فتزحزح ( وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ )   < 1-124 >  * 
*          قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ            (97)         مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ            (98)         وَلَقَدْ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلا الْفَاسِقُونَ            (99)   
*
*قوله عز وجل: ( قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما: إن حبرا من أحبار اليهود يقال له عبد الله بن صوريا قال  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي ملك ( نـزل )   من السماء؟ قال ( جبريل ) قال: ذلك عدونا من الملائكة ولو كان ميكائيل  لآمنا بك، إن جبريل ينـزل العذاب والقتال والشدة وإنه عادانا مرارا وكان من  أشد ذلك علينا، [ أن الله تعالى أنـزل على نبينا]   أن بيت المقدس سيخرب على يد رجل يقال له بختنصر، وأخبرنا بالحين الذي يخرب  فيه، فلما كان وقته بعثنا رجلا من أقوياء بني إسرائيل في طلبه لقتله  فانطلق حتى لقيه ببابل غلاما مسكينا فأخذه ليقتله فدفع عنه جبريل وكبر  بختنصر وقوي وغزانا وخرب بيت المقدس فلهذا نتخذه عدوا فأنـزل الله تعالى  هذه الآية  .* 
*وقال مقاتل: قالت اليهود: إن جبريل عدونا لأنه أمر بجعل النبوة فينا  فجعلها في غيرنا، وقال قتادة وعكرمة والسدي: كان لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله  عنه أرض بأعلى المدينة وممرها على مدارس اليهود فكان إذا أتى أرضه يأتيهم  ويسمع منهم( كلاما )   فقالوا له: ما في أصحاب محمد أحب إلينا منك، إنهم يمرون علينا فيؤذوننا  وأنت لا تؤذينا وإنا لنطمع فيك فقال عمر: والله ما آتيكم لحبكم ولا أسألكم  لأني شاك في ديني وإنما أدخل عليكم لأزداد بصيرة في أمر محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم وأرى آثاره في كتابكم [وأنتم تكتمونها]   فقالوا: من صاحب محمد الذي يأتيه من الملائكة؟ قال: جبريل فقالوا: ذلك  عدونا يطلع محمدا على أسرارنا وهو صاحب كل عذاب وخسف وسنة وشدة، وإن  ميكائيل إذا جاء جاء بالخصب والمغنم  فقال لهم عمر: تعرفون جبريل وتنكرون محمدا؟ قالوا: نعم قال: فأخبروني عن منـزلة جبريل وميكائيل من   < 1-125 >    الله عز وجل؟ قالوا: جبريل عن يمينه وميكائيل عن يساره قال عمر: فإني أشهد  أن من كان عدوا لجبريل فهو عدو لميكائيل، ومن كان عدوا لميكائيل فإنه عدو  لجبريل، ومن كان عدوا لهما كان الله عدوا له، ثم رجع عمر إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فوجد جبريل قد سبقه بالوحي فقرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم هذه الآية فقال "لقد وافقك ربك يا عمر" فقال عمر: لقد رأيتني بعد ذلك،  في دين الله أصلب من الحجر  .* 
*قال الله تعالى ( قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ )  يعني: جبريل ( نـزلَه ) يعني: القرآن، كناية عن غير مذكور ( عَلَى قَلْبِكَ  ) يا محمد ( بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ) بأمر الله ( مُصَدِّقًا ) موافقا ( لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ) لما قبله من الكتب ( وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) * 
* قوله عز وجل: ( مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ ) خصهما بالذكر من جملة الملائكة مع  دخولهما في قوله ( وَمَلائِكَتِه ) تفضيلا وتخصيصا، كقوله تعالى     فِيهِمَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَنَخْلٌ وَرُمَّانٌ      ( 68-الرحمن ) خص النخل والرمان بالذكر مع دخولهما في ذكر الفاكهة، والواو  فيهما بمعنى: أو، يعني من كان عدوا لأحد هؤلاء فإنه عدو للكل، لأن الكافر  بالواحد كافر بالكل ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ ) قال عكرمة:  جبر وميك وإسراف هي العبد بالسريانية، وايل هو الله تعالى ومعناهما عبد  الله وعبد الرحمن. وقرأ ابن كثير جبريل بفتح الجيم غير مهموز بوزن فعليل  قال حسان:* 
*  وجـبـريل رسـول اللــه فينــا  * 


*  وروح القـدس ليس لــه كفــاء  * 


*وقرأ حمزة والكسائي بالهمز والإشباع بوزن سلسبيل، وقرأ أبو بكر  بالاختلاس، وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الجيم غير مهموز، وميكائيل قرأ أبو عمرو  ويعقوب وحفص ميكال بغير همز قال جرير:* 
*  عبـدوا الصليـب وكـذبـوا بمحـمد  * 


*  وبجـبرائيـل وكــذبــوا ميكالا   * 



*وقال آخر:* 
*  ويــوم بــدر لقينــاكم لنـا مـدد  * 


*  فيـه مع النصر جبريل وميكال   * 



*وقرأ نافع: بالهمزة والاختلاس، بوزن ميفاعل، وقرأ الآخرون: بالهمز  والإشباع بوزن ميكائيل، وقال ابن صوريا: ما جئتنا بشيء نعرفه، فأنـزل الله  تعالى * 
* ( وَلَقَدْ أَنْـزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ ) واضحات   < 1-126 >   مفصلات بالحلال والحرام والحدود والأحكام ( وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلا الْفَاسِقُونَ ) الخارجون عن أمر الله عز وجل. 
*
*          أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ            (100)         وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ  وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ            (101)   
*
*قوله تعالى ( أَوَكُلَّمَا ) واو العطف دخلت عليها ألف الاستفهام (  عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا ) يعني اليهود عاهدوا لئن خرج محمد ليؤمنن به، فلما خرج  كفروا به.* 
*قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما: لما ذكرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أخذ الله عليهم( من الميثاق )  وعهد إليهم في محمد أن يؤمنوا، به قال مالك بن الصيف: والله ما عهد إلينا في محمد عهد، فأنـزل الله تعالى هذه الآية   يدل عليه قراءة أبي رجاء العطاردي "أو كلما عاهدوا" فجعلهم مفعولين، وقال  عطاء: هي العهود التي كانت بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين اليهود  أن لا يعاونوا المشركين على قتاله فنقضوها كفعل بني قريظة والنضير  دليله قوله تعالى  الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتَ مِنْهُمْ ثُمَّ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَهُمْ     ( 56-الأنفال )، ( نَبَذَه ) طرحه ونقضه ( فَرِيقٌ ) طوائف ( مِنْهُم ) اليهود ( بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ )* 

*( وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ) يعني محمدا (  مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ ) يعني التوراة وقيل:  القرآن ( كَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ ) قال الشعبي: كانوا يقرءون التوراة  ولا يعملون بها، وقال سفيان بن عيينة: أدرجوها في الحرير والديباج وحلوها  بالذهب والفضة ولم يعملوا بها فذلك نبذهم لها   . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (16)**
**- تفسير البغوى
**سورة البقرة
**الاية 102 إلى الاية 103
**أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي**

**
( واتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين على ملك سليمان وما  كفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وما أنزل على الملكين  ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من أحد حتى يقولا إنما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر  فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا  بإذن الله ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في  الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون   ( 102 ) ولو أنهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لو كانوا يعلمون   ( 103 ) ) 

 ( ولما جاءهم رسول من عند الله ) يعني* *محمدا    ( مصدق لما معهم نبذ فريق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب كتاب الله وراء ظهورهم   ) يعني التوراة وقيل : القرآن ( كأنهم لا يعلمون   ) قال* *الشعبي    : كانوا يقرءون التوراة ولا يعملون بها ، وقال* *سفيان بن عيينة    : أدرجوها في الحرير والديباج وحلوها بالذهب والفضة ولم يعملوا بها فذلك نبذهم لها 

 قوله تعالى : ( واتبعوا ) يعني* *اليهود    ( ما تتلو الشياطين ) أي :  ما تلت ، والعرب تضع المستقبل موضع الماضي ، والماضي موضع المستقبل ، وقيل  : ما كنت تتلو أي تقرأ ، قال* *ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه :  تتبع وتعمل به ، وقال عطاء تحدث وتكلم به ( على ملك سليمان   ) أي : في ملكه وعهده . 

 وقصة الآية أن الشياطين كتبوا السحر والنيرنجيات على لسان* *آصف بن برخيا  هذا ما علم* *آصف بن برخيا * *سليمان  الملك ، ثم دفنوها تحت مصلاه حتى نزع الله الملك عنه ولم يشعر بذلك* *سليمان  فلما مات استخرجوها وقالوا للناس : إنما ملكهم* *سليمان  بها فتعلموه فأما علماء* *بني إسرائيل  وصلحاؤهم فقالوا : معاذ الله أن يكون هذا من علم الله وأما السفلة ، فقالوا : هذا علم* *سليمان ،  وأقبلوا على تعلمه ، ورفضوا كتب أنبيائهم ، وفشت الملامة على* *سليمان  فلم يزل هذا حالهم وفعلهم حتى  بعث الله* *محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنزل عليه براءة* *سليمان ،  هذا قول* *الكلبي    . 

 وقال  السدي :  كانت  الشياطين تصعد إلى السماء ، فيسمعون كلام الملائكة فيما يكون في الأرض من  موت وغيره ، فيأتون الكهنة ويخلطون بما يسمعون في كل كلمة سبعين كذبة  ويخبرونهم بها [ فكتب ذلك ] وفشا في* *بني إسرائيل  أن الجن يعلمون الغيب ، فبعث* *سليمان   في الناس وجمع تلك الكتب وجعلها في صندوق ودفنه تحت كرسيه وقال : لا أسمع  أحدا يقول إن الشيطان يعلم الغيب إلا ضربت عنقه ، فلما مات* *سليمان  وذهب العلماء الذين كانوا يعرفون أمر* *سليمان  ودفنة الكتب ، وخلف من بعدهم خلف ، تمثل الشيطان على صورة إنسان فأتى نفرا من* *بني  إسرائيل  فقال : هل أدلكم على كنز لا تأكلونه أبدا قالوا : نعم فذهب معهم  فأراهم المكان الذي تحت كرسيه ، فحفروا فأقام ناحية فقالوا له : ادن وقال :  لا أحضر ، فإن لم تجدوه فاقتلوني ، وذلك أنه لم يكن أحد من الشياطين يدنو  من الكرسي إلا احترق ، فحفروا وأخرجوا تلك الكتب ، فقال الشيطان لعنه الله :  إن* *سليمان  كان يضبط الجن والإنس والشياطين والطير بهذا ، ثم طار الشيطان عنهم ، وفشا في الناس أن* *سليمان  كان ساحرا ، وأخذوا تلك الكتب ( واستعملوها ) فلذلك أكثر ما يوجد السحر في اليهود ، فلما جاء* *محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم برأ الله تعالى* *سليمان  من ذلك ، وأنزل في عذر* *سليمان    : ( وما كفر سليمان   ) بالسحر ، وقيل : لم يكن* *سليمان  كافرا بالسحر ويعمل به ( ولكن الشياطين كفروا   ) قرأ* *ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه  والكسائي * *وحمزة ،    " لكن " خفيفة النون " والشياطين " رفع ، وقرأ الآخرون ولكن مشددة النون " والشياطين " نصب وكذلك " ولكن الله قتلهم   " ( 17 - الأنفال ) ومعنى لكن : نفي الخبر الماضي وإثبات المستقبل . 

 ( يعلمون الناس   ) قيل : معنى السحر العلم والحذق بالشيء قال الله تعالى " وقالوا يا أيها الساحر ادع لنا ربك   ( 49 - الزخرف ) أي العالم ، والصحيح : أن السحر عبارة عن التمويه والتخييل ، والسحر وجوده حقيقة عند* *أهل السنة  ، وعليه أكثر الأمم ، ولكن العمل به كفر ، حكي عن  الشافعي  رضي  الله عنه أنه قال : السحر يخيل ويمرض وقد يقتل ، حتى أوجب القصاص على من  قتل به فهو من عمل الشيطان ، يتلقاه الساحر منه بتعليمه إياه ، فإذا تلقاه  منه استعمله في غيره ، وقيل : إنه يؤثر في قلب الأعيان فيجعل الآدمي على  صورة الحمار ويجعل الحمار على صورة الكلب ، والأصح أن ذلك تخييل قال الله  تعالى : " يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى    ( 66 - طه ) لكنه يؤثر في الأبدان بالأمراض والموت والجنون ، وللكلام  تأثير في الطباع والنفوس وقد يسمع الإنسان ما يكره فيحمى ويغضب وربما يحم  منه ،  وقد مات قوم بكلام سمعوه فهو بمنزلة العوارض والعلل التي تؤثر في  الأبدان . 

 قوله عز وجل ( وما أنزل على الملكين ببابل ) أي ويعلمون الذي أنزل على  الملكين [ أي إلهاما وعلما ، فالإنزال بمعنى الإلهام والتعليم ، وقيل :  واتبعوا ما أنزل على الملكين ] وقرأ* *ابن عباس * *والحسن  الملكين بكسر اللام ، وقال* *ابن عباس    : هما رجلان ساحران كانا* *ببابل ،  وقال* *الحسن    : علجان ؛ لأن الملائكة لا يعلمون السحر . 

**وبابل  هي* *بابل * *العراق  سميت* *بابل  لتبلبل الألسنة بها عند سقوط صرح* *نمرود  أي تفرقها ، قال* *ابن مسعود    :* *بابل  أرض* *الكوفة ،  وقيل* *جبل دماوند ،  والقراءة المعروفة على الملكين بالفتح . فإن قيل كيف يجوز تعليم السحر من الملائكة ؟  قيل : له تأويلان : أحدهما ، أنهما لا يتعمدان التعليم لكن يصفان السحر  ويذكران بطلانه ويأمران باجتنابه ، والتعليم بمعنى الإعلام ، فالشقي يترك  نصيحتهما ويتعلم السحر من صنعتهما . 

 والتأويل الثاني : وهو الأصح : أن الله تعالى امتحن الناس بالملكين في ذلك  الوقت فمن شقي يتعلم السحر منهما ويأخذه عنهما ويعمل به فيكفر به ، ومن  سعد يتركه فيبقى على الإيمان ، ويزداد المعلمان بالتعليم عذابا ، ففيه  ابتلاء للمعلم [ والمتعلم ] ولله أن يمتحن عباده بما شاء ، فله الأمر  والحكم . 

 قوله عز وجل ( هاروت وماروت ) اسمان سريانيان وهما في محل الخفض على تفسير  الملكين إلا أنهما نصبا لعجمتهما ومعرفتهما ، وكانت قصتهما على ما ذكر* *ابن عباس  والمفسرون أن الملائكة رأوا ما يصعد إلى السماء من أعمال بني آدم الخبيثة في زمن* *إدريس   عليه السلام فعيروهم وقالوا : هؤلاء الذين جعلتهم في الأرض خليفة  واخترتهم فهم يعصونك فقال الله تعالى : لو أنزلتكم إلى الأرض وركبت فيكم ما  ركبت فيهم لركبتم مثل ما ركبوا فقالوا : سبحانك ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نعصيك  قال لهم الله تعالى : فاختاروا ملكين من خياركم أهبطهما إلى الأرض ،  فاختاروا* *هاروت * *وماروت  وكانا من أصلح الملائكة وأعبدهم ، وقال* *الكلبي :  قال الله تعالى لهم : اختاروا ثلاثة فاختاروا عزا وهو هاروت وعزايا وهو ماروت - غير اسمهما لما قارفا الذنب -* *وعزائيل  ،  فركب الله فيهم الشهوة وأهبطهم إلى الأرض وأمرهم أن يحكموا بين الناس  بالحق  ونهاهم عن الشرك والقتل بغير الحق والزنا وشرب الخمر ، فأما* *عزائيل   فإنه لما وقعت الشهوة في قلبه استقبل ربه وسأله أن يرفعه إلى السماء ،  فأقاله فسجد أربعين سنة لم يرفع رأسه ، ولم يزل بعد مطأطئا رأسه حياء من  الله تعالى . 

 وأما الآخران : فإنهما ثبتا على ذلك وكانا يقضيان بين الناس يومهما ، فإذا أمسيا ذكرا اسم الله الأعظم وصعدا إلى السماء ، قال* *قتادة    : فما مر عليهما شهر حتى افتتنا . قالوا جميعا إنه اختصمت إليهما ذات يوم* *الزهرة  وكانت من أجمل النساء ، قال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه : وكانت من* *أهل  فارس  وكانت ملكة في بلدها فلما رأياها أخذت بقلوبهما فراوداها عن نفسها  فأبت وانصرفت ثم عادت في اليوم الثاني ففعلا مثل ذلك فأبت وقالت : لا إلا  أن تعبدا ما أعبد وتصليا لهذا الصنم وتقتلا النفس وتشربا الخمر فقالا لا  سبيل إلى هذه الأشياء فإن الله تعالى قد نهانا عنها ، فانصرفت ثم عادت في  اليوم الثالث ومعها قدح من خمر ، وفي أنفسهما من الميل إليها ما فيها  فراوداها عن نفسها فعرضت عليهما ما قالت بالأمس فقالا : الصلاة لغير الله  عظيم ، وقتل النفس عظيم ، وأهون الثلاثة شرب الخمر ، فشربا الخمر فانتشيا  ووقعا بالمرأة ، فزنيا فلما فرغا رآهما إنسان فقتلاه ، قال* *الربيع بن أنس  وسجدا للصنم فمسخ الله* *الزهرة   كوكبا - وقال بعضهم : جاءتهما امرأة من أحسن الناس تخاصم زوجها فقال  أحدهما للآخر : هل سقط في نفسك مثل الذي سقط في نفسي ( من حب هذه ) ؟ قال :  نعم فقال : وهل لك أن تقضي لها على زوجها بما تقول ؟ فقال له صاحبه : أما  تعلم ما عند الله من العقوبة والعذاب ؟ فقال له صاحبه : أما تعلم ما عند  الله من العفو والرحمة فسألاها نفسها ، فقالت : لا إلا أن تقتلاه فقال  أحدهما : أما تعلم ما عند الله من العقوبة والعذاب ؟ فقال صاحبه : أما تعلم  ما عند الله من العفو والرحمة فقتلاه ثم سألاها نفسها ، فقالت : لا إن لي  صنما أعبده ، إن أنتما صليتما معي له : فعلت ، فقال : أحدهما لصاحبه مثل  القول الأول فقال صاحبه مثله ، فصليا معها له فمسخت شهابا . 

 قال* *ابن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه* *والكلبي   والسدي :  إنها  قالت لهما حين سألاها نفسها : لن تدركاني حتى تخبراني بالذي تصعدان به إلى  السماء فقالا باسم الله الأكبر ، قالت : فما أنتم تدركاني حتى تعلمانيه ،  فقال أحدهما لصاحبه : علمها فقال : إني أخاف الله رب العالمين ، قال الآخر :  فأين رحمة الله تعالى ؟ فعلماها ذلك فتكلمت ، فصعدت إلى السماء فمسخها  الله كوكبا ، فذهب بعضهم إلى أنها* *الزهرة  بعينها وأنكر الآخرون هذا وقالوا : إن* *الزهرة  من الكواكب السبعة السيارة التي أقسم الله بها فقال " فلا أقسم بالخنس الجواري الكنس   " ( 15 - التكوير ) والتي فتنت هاروت * *وماروت  امرأة كانت تسمى* *الزهرة  لجمالها فلما بغت مسخها الله تعالى شهابا ، قالوا : فلما أمسى* *هاروت * *وماروت  بعدما قارفا الذنب  هما بالصعود إلى السماء فلم تطاوعهما أجنحتهما ، فعلما ما حل بهما ( من الغضب ) فقصدا* *إدريس   النبي عليه السلام ، فأخبراه بأمرهما وسألاه أن يشفع لهما إلى الله عز  وجل وقالا له : إنا رأيناك يصعد لك من العبادات مثل ما يصعد لجميع أهل  الأرض فاستشفع لنا إلى ربك ففعل ذلك* *إدريس  عليه السلام فخيرهما الله بين عذاب الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة ، فاختارا عذاب الدنيا إذ علما أنه ينقطع فهما ببابل يعذبان . 

 واختلفوا في كيفية عذابهما فقال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : هما معلقان بشعورهما إلى قيام الساعة ، وقال* *عطاء بن أبي رباح :  رءوسهما مصوبة تحت أجنحتهما ، وقال* *قتادة    ( كبلا ) من أقدامهما إلى أصول أفخاذهما ، وقال* *مجاهد :  جعلا في جب ملئت نارا ، وقال* *عمر بن سعد    : منكوسان يضربان بسياط من الحديد . 

 وروي أن رجلا قصد* *هاروت * *وماروت  لتعلم السحر فوجدهما معلقين  بأرجلهما ، مزرقة أعينهما ، مسودة جلودهما ، ليس بين ألسنتهما وبين الماء  إلا أربع أصابع وهما يعذبان بالعطش ، فلما رأى ذلك هاله مكانهما فقال : لا  إله إلا الله ، فلما سمعا كلامه قالا له : من أنت ؟ قال : رجل من الناس ،  قالا من أي أمة أنت ؟ قال : من أمة* *محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم قالا أوقد بعث* *محمد   صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟ قال : نعم ، قالا : الحمد لله ، وأظهر الاستبشار  فقال الرجل : ومم استبشاركما ؟ قالا إنه نبي الساعة وقد دنا انقضاء عذابنا .  

 قوله تعالى : ( وما يعلمان من أحد   ) أي أحدا ، و " من " صلة ( حتى ) ينصحاه أولا و ( يقولا إنما نحن فتنة    ) ابتلاء ومحنة ( فلا تكفر ) أي لا تتعلم السحر فتعمل به فتكفر ، وأصل  الفتنة : الاختبار والامتحان ، من قولهم : فتنت الذهب والفضة إذا أذبتهما  بالنار ، ليتميز الجيد من الرديء وإنما وحد الفتنة وهما اثنان ؛ لأن الفتنة  مصدر ، والمصادر لا تثنى ولا تجمع ، وقيل : إنهما يقولان " إنما نحن فتنة  فلا تكفر " سبع مرات . 

 قال* *عطاء   والسدي     : فإن أبى إلا التعلم قالا له : ائت هذا الرماد ( وأقبل عليه ) فيخرج منه  نور ساطع في السماء فذلك نور المعرفة ، وينزل شيء أسود شبه الدخان حتى  يدخل مسامعه وذلك غضب الله تعالى ، قال مجاهد : إن هاروت وماروت لا يصل  إليهما أحد ويختلف فيما بينهما شيطان في كل مسألة اختلافة واحدة ، ( فيتعلمون منهما ما يفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه    ) أن ( يؤخذ ) كل واحد عن  صاحبه ، ويبغض كل واحد إلى صاحبه قال الله  تعالى : ( وما هم ) قيل أي السحرة وقيل : الشياطين ( بضارين به ) أي بالسحر  ( من أحد ) أي أحدا ، ( إلا بإذن الله ) أي : بعلمه وتكوينه ، فالساحر  يسحر والله يكون . 

 قال سفيان الثوري : معناه إلا بقضائه وقدرته ومشيئته ، ( ويتعلمون ما يضرهم   ) يعني : أن السحر يضرهم ( ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا   ) يعني اليهود ( لمن اشتراه   ) أي اختار السحر ( ما له في الآخرة من خلاق   ) أي في الجنة من نصيب ( ولبئس ما شروا به   ) باعوا به ( أنفسهم ) حظ أنفسهم ، حيث اختارواالسحر والكفر على الدين والحق ( لو كانوا يعلمون   ) فإن قيل : أليس قد قال ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه فما معنى قوله تعالى " لو كانوا يعلمون   " بعدما أخبر أنهم علموا قيل : أراد بقوله " ولقد علموا   " يعني الشياطين . وقوله " لو كانوا يعلمون   " يعني* *اليهود  وقيل : كلاهما في* *اليهود  يعني : لكنهم لما لم يعلموا بما علموا فكأنهم لم يعلموا 

 ( ولو أنهم آمنوا   )* *بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن ( واتقوا ) اليهودية والسحر ( لمثوبة من عند الله خير   ) لكان ثواب الله إياهم خيرا لهم ( لو كانوا يعلمون   ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (17)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 104 إلى الاية 108
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب أليم   ( 104 ) ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب ولا المشركين أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم   ( 105 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا    ) وذلك أن المسلمين كانوا يقولون راعنا يا رسول الله ، من المراعاة أي  أرعنا سمعك ، أي فرغ سمعك لكلامنا ، يقال : أرعى إلى الشيء ، ورعاه ،  وراعاه ، أي أصغى إليه واستمعه ، وكانت هذه اللفظة ( شيئا ) قبيحا بلغة  اليهود ، وقيل : كان معناها عندهم : اسمع لا سمعت . 

 وقيل : هي من الرعونة إذا أرادوا أن يحمقوا إنسانا قالوا له : راعنا بمعنى  يا أحمق! فلما سمع اليهود هذه اللفظة من المسلمين قالوا فيما بينهم : كنا  نسب محمدا  سرا ، فأعلنوا به الآن ، فكانوا يأتونه ويقولون : راعنا يا محمد ،  ويضحكون فيما بينهم ، فسمعها  سعد بن معاذ  ففطن لها ، وكان يعرف لغتهم ، فقال لليهود    : لئن سمعتها من أحدكم يقولها لرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأضربن عنقه ، فقالوا : أولستم تقولونها ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى ( لا تقولوا راعنا   )  كيلا يجد اليهود  بذلك سبيلا إلى شتم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   ( وقولوا انظرنا   ) أي انظر إلينا وقيل : انتظرنا وتأن بنا ، يقال : نظرت فلانا وانتظرته ، ومنه قوله تعالى " انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم   13 - الحديد ) قال مجاهد    : معناها ( فهمناه ) ( واسمعوا ) ما تؤمرون به وأطيعوا ( وللكافرين ) يعني اليهود    ( عذاب أليم ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ما يود الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب   ) وذلك أن المسلمين كانوا إذا قالوا لحلفائهم من اليهود : آمنوا بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا : ما هذا الذي تدعوننا إليه بخير مما نحن فيه ولوددنا لو كان خيرا ، فأنزل الله تكذيبا لهم ( ما يود الذين   ) أي ما يحب ويتمنى الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب يعني اليهود ( ولا المشركين   ) جره بالنسق على من ( أن ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم   ) أي خير ونبوة ، ومن صلة ( والله يختص برحمته   ) بنبوته ( من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم   ) والفضل ابتداء إحسان بلا علة . 

 وقيل : المراد بالرحمة الإسلام والهداية وقيل : معنى الآية إن الله تعالى بعث الأنبياء من ولد إسحاق  فلما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من ولد إسماعيل  لم يقع ذلك بود اليهود  ومحبتهم ، ( فنزلت الآية ) وأما المشركون فإنما لم تقع بودهم لأنه جاء بتضليلهم وعيب آلهتهم . 
( ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها أو مثلها ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير   ( 106 ) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير   ( 107 ) أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل   ( 108 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها   ) وذلك أن المشركين قالوا : إن محمدا  ما يأمر أصحابه بأمر ثم ينهاهم عنه ويأمرهم بخلاف ما يقوله إلا من تلقاء نفسه يقول اليوم قولا ويرجع عنه غدا كما أخبر الله " وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل قالوا إنما أنت مفتر   " ( 101 - النحل ) وأنزل ( ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها   ) فبين وجه الحكمة من النسخ بهذه الآية . 

والنسخ في اللغة شيئان   أحدهما : بمعنى التحويل والنقل ومنه نسخ الكتاب وهو أن يحول من كتاب إلى  كتاب فعلى هذا الوجه كل القرآن منسوخ لأنه نسخ من اللوح المحفوظ . 

 والثاني : يكون بمعنى الرفع يقال : نسخت الشمس الظل أي ذهبت به وأبطلته .  فعلى هذا يكون بعض القرآن ناسخا وبعضه منسوخا وهو المراد من الآية وهذا على  وجوه ، أحدها : أن يثبت الخط وينسخ الحكم مثل آية الوصية للأقارب . وآية  عدة الوفاة بالحول وآية التخفيف في القتال وآية الممتحنة ونحوها ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قوله تعالى ( ما ننسخ من آية    ) ما نثبت خطها ونبدل حكمها ، ومنها أن ترفع تلاوتها ويبقى حكمها مثل آية  الرجم ، ومنها أن ترفع تلاوته أصلا عن المصحف وعن القلوب كما روي عن  أبي أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف     : أن قوما من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم قاموا ليلة ليقرءوا سورة فلم يذكروا  منها إلا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم فغدوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  فأخبروه فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " تلك سورة رفعت تلاوتها وأحكامها " وقيل  : كانت سورة الأحزاب مثل سورة البقرة ، فرفع أكثرها تلاوة وحكما ، ثم من  نسخ الحكم ما يرفع ويقام غيره مقامه ، كما أن القبلة نسخت من بيت المقدس  إلى الكعبة  ،  والوصية للأقارب نسخت بالميراث وعدة الوفاة نسخت من الحول إلى أربعة  أشهر وعشر ، ومصابرة الواحد العشر في القتال نسخت بمصابرة الاثنين ، ومنها  ما يرفع ولا يقام غيره مقامه ، كامتحان النساء . والنسخ إنما يعترض على  الأوامر والنواهي دون الأخبار . 

 أما معنى الآية فقوله ( ما ننسخ من آية   ) قراءة العامة بفتح النون وكسر السين من النسخ ، أي : نرفعها ، وقرأ ابن عامر  بضم النون وكسر السين من الإنساخ وله وجهان : 

 أحدهما : أن نجعله كالمنسوخ . 

 والثاني : أن نجعله نسخة له [ يقال : نسخت الكتاب أي كتبته ، وأنسخته غيري إذا جعلته نسخة له ] ( أو ننسها ) أي ننسها على قلبك . 

 وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، نتركها لا ننسخها ، قال الله تعالى نسوا الله فنسيهم    " ( 67 -  التوبة ) أي تركوه فتركهم وقيل ( ننسها ) أي : نأمر بتركها ،  يقال : أنسيت الشيء إذا أمرت بتركه ، فيكون النسخ الأول من رفع الحكم  وإقامة غيره مقامه ، والإنساء يكون ناسخا من غير إقامة غيره مقامه . 

 وقرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  أو ننسأها بفتح النون الأول والسين  مهموزا أي نؤخرها فلا نبدلها يقال : نسأ الله في أجله وأنسأ الله أجله ،  وفي معناه قولان : أحدهما : نرفع تلاوتها ونؤخر حكمها كما فعل في آية الرجم  فعلى هذا يكون النسخ الأول بمعنى رفع التلاوة والحكم ، والقول الثاني :  قال  سعيد بن المسيب   وعطاء    : أما ما نسخ من آية فهو ما قد نزل من القرآن جعلاه من النسخة ، أو ننسأها أي نؤخرها ونتركها في اللوح المحفوظ ولا تنزل . 

 ( نأت بخير منها    ) أي بما هو أنفع لكم وأسهل عليكم وأكثر لأجركم ، لا أن آية خير من آية ؛  لأن كلام الله واحد وكله خير ( أو مثلها ) في المنفعة والثواب فكل ما نسخ  إلى الأيسر فهو أسهل في العمل وما نسخ إلى الأشق فهو في الثواب أكثر ( ألم تعلم أن الله على كل شيء قدير   ) من النسخ والتبديل ، لفظه استفهام ، ومعناه تقرير ، أي : إنك تعلم . 

 ( ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض وما لكم   ) يا معشر الكفار عند نزول العذاب ( من دون الله   ) مما سوى الله ( من ولي   ) قريب وصديق وقيل : من وال وهو القيم بالأمور ( ولا نصير   ) ناصر يمنعكم من العذاب . 

قوله : ( أم تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم   ) نزلت في اليهود  حين قالوا : يا محمد  ائتنا بكتاب من السماء جملة كما أتى موسى  بالتوراة فقال تعالى ( أم تريدون   ) يعني أتريدون فالميم صلة وقيل : بل تريدون أن تسألوا رسولكم محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كما سئل موسى من قبل    ) سأله قومه : أرنا الله جهرة وقيل : إنهم سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فقالوا : لن نؤمن لك حتى تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا ، كما أن موسى  سأله قومه فقالوا : أرنا الله جهرة ففيه منعهم عن السؤالات المقبوحة بعد ظهور الدلائل والبراهين ( ومن يتبدل الكفر بالإيمان   ) يستبدل الكفر بالإيمان ( فقد ضل سواء السبيل   ) أخطأ وسط الطريق وقيل : قصد السبيل .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (18)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 109 إلى الاية 114
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( ود  كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم  من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره إن الله على  كل شيء قدير   ( 109 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ود كثير من أهل الكتاب   ) الآية نزلت في نفر من اليهود  قالوا  لحذيفة بن اليمان   وعمار بن ياسر  بعد وقعة أحد    : لو كنتم على الحق ما هزمتم ، فارجعا إلى ديننا فنحن أهدى سبيلا منكم فقال لهم عمار :  كيف نقض العهد فيكم ؟ قالوا : شديد ، قال فإني قد عاهدت أن لا أكفر بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ما عشت . فقالت اليهود    : أما هذا فقد صبأ وقال حذيفة :  أما أنا فقد رضيت بالله ربا ، وبمحمد  نبيا ، وبالإسلام دينا ، وبالقرآن إماما ، وبالكعبة  قبلة ، وبالمؤمنين إخوانا ، ثم أتيا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبراه بذلك فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قد أصبتما الخير وأفلحتما " فأنزل الله تعالى " ود كثير من أهل الكتاب   " أي تمنى وأراد كثير من أهل الكتاب من اليهود ( لو يردونكم   ) يا معشر المؤمنين ( من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا   ) نصب على المصدر ، أي يحسدونكم حسدا ( من عند أنفسهم   ) أي من تلقاء أنفسهم ولم يأمرهم الله بذلك ، ( من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق   ) في التوراة أن قول محمد   صلى الله عليه وسلم صدق ودينه حق ( فاعفوا ) فاتركوا ( واصفحوا )  وتجاوزوا ، فالعفو : المحو والصفح : الإعراض ، وكان هذا قبل آية القتال ( حتى يأتي الله بأمره   ) بعذابه : القتل والسبي لبني قريظة ،  والجلاء والنفي لبني النضير  ، قاله ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . وقال قتادة  هو أمره بقتالهم في قوله " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر - إلى قوله - وهم صاغرون " ( 29 - التوبة ) وقال ابن كيسان    : بعلمه وحكمه فيهم حكم لبعضهم بالإسلام ولبعضهم بالقتل والسبي والجزية ( إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ) .
( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله إن الله بما تعملون بصير   ( 110 ) ) 

 ( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وما تقدموا   ) تسلفوا ( لأنفسكم من خير   ) طاعة وعمل صالح ( تجدوه عند الله   ) وقيل : أراد بالخير المال كقوله تعالى " إن ترك خيرا   " ( 180 - البقرة ) وأراد من زكاة أو صدقة ( تجدوه عند الله   ) حتى الثمرة واللقمة مثل أحد ( إن الله بما تعملون بصير   ) .
( وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى تلك أمانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين   ( 111 ) بلى من أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ( 112 ) ) 

 ( وقالت اليهود  ليست النصارى على شيء وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء وهم يتلون الكتاب  كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما  كانوا فيه يختلفون   ( 113 ) ) 

 ( وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا   ) أي يهوديا ، قال الفراء    : حذف الياء الزائدة ورجع إلى الفعل من اليهودية ، وقال الأخفش    : الهود : جمع هائد ، مثل عائد وعود ، وحائل وحول ( أو نصارى ) وذلك أن اليهود  قالوا : لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان يهوديا ولا دين إلا دين اليهودية ، وقالت النصارى  لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان نصرانيا ولا دين إلا دين النصرانية . 

 وقيل : نزلت في وفد نجران  وكانوا نصارى  اجتمعوا في مجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مع اليهود  فكذب بعضهم بعضا ، قال الله تعالى ( تلك أمانيهم   ) أي شهواتهم الباطلة التي تمنوها على الله بغير الحق ( قل ) يا محمد    ( هاتوا ) أصله آتوا ( برهانكم   ) حجتكم على ما زعمتم ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) ثم قال ردا عليهم 

 ( بلى من أسلم وجهه    ) أي ليس الأمر كما قالوا ، بل الحكم للإسلام وإنما يدخل الجنة من أسلم  وجهه ( لله ) أي أخلص دينه لله وقيل : أخلص عبادته لله وقيل : خضع وتواضع  لله ، وأصل الإسلام : الاستسلام والخضوع ، وخص الوجه لأنه إذا جاد بوجهه في  السجود لم يبخل بسائر جوارحه ( وهو محسن   ) في عمله ، وقيل : مؤمن وقيل : مخلص ( فله أجره عند ربه ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ) 

 قوله ( وقالت اليهود ليست النصارى على شيء ) نزلت في يهود المدينة  ونصارى أهل نجران  وذلك أن وفد نجران  لما قدموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاهم أحبار اليهود :  فتناظروا حتى ارتفعت أصواتهم فقالت  لهم اليهود ،  ما أنتم على شيء من الدين ، وكفروا بعيسى  والإنجيل ، وقالت لهم النصارى    : ما أنتم على شيء من الدين ، وكفروا بموسى  والتوراة فأنزل الله تعالى ( وقالت النصارى ليست اليهود على شيء وهم يتلون الكتاب    ) [ وكلا الفريقين يقرءون الكتاب ، قيل : معناه ليس في كتبهم هذا  الاختلاف فدل تلاوتهم الكتاب ومخالفتهم ما فيه على كونهم على الباطل ( كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون   ) يعني : آباءهم الذين مضوا ( مثل قولهم   ) قال مجاهد    : يعني : عوام النصارى ،  وقال مقاتل    : يعني مشركي العرب ،  كذلك قالوا في نبيهم محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه : إنهم ليسوا على شيء من الدين . 

 وقال عطاء    : أمم كانت قبل اليهود  والنصارى  مثل قوم نوح  وهود  وصالح  ولوط  وشعيب  عليهم السلام قالوا لنبيهم : إنه ليس على شيء ( فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة   ) يقضي بين المحق والمبطل ( فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ) الدين . 
 ( ومن  أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها أولئك ما كان  لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   ( 114 ) ) 

 قوله ( ومن أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر   ) الآية نزلت في طيطوس بن إسبيسبانوس الرومي  وأصحابه ، وذلك أنهم غزوا بني إسرائيل  فقتلوا مقاتلتهم وسبوا ذراريهم ، وحرقوا التوراة وخربوا بيت المقدس ،  وقذفوا فيه الجيف وذبحوا فيه الخنازير ، فكان خرابا إلى أن بناه المسلمون في أيام  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه . 

 وقال قتادة   والسدي    : هو بختنصر  وأصحابه غزوا اليهود  وخربوا بيت المقدس  وأعانهم على ذلك النصارى ،  طيطوس الرومي  وأصحابه من أهل الروم  ، قال  السدي    : من أجل أنهم قتلوا يحيى بن زكريا ،  وقال قتادة    : حملهم بعض اليهود  على معاونة بختنصر  البابلي ( المجوسي ) فأنزل الله تعالى ( ومن أظلم   ) أي أكفر وأعتى ( ممن منع مساجد الله   ) يعني بيت المقدس  ومحاريبه . ( أن يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى   )  عمل ( في خرابها أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين   ) وذلك أن بيت المقدس  موضع حج النصارى  ومحل زيارتهم ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لم يدخلها يعني بيت المقدس  بعد عمارتها رومي إلا خائفا لو علم به لقتل . وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : لا يدخل بيت المقدس  أحد من النصارى  إلا متنكر لو قدر عليه لعوقب ، قال  السدي     : أخيفوا بالجزية . وقيل : هذا خبر بمعنى الأمر ، أي أجهضوهم بالجهاد حتى  لا يدخلها أحد ( منهم ) إلا خائفا من القتل والسبي أي ما ينبغي ( لهم في الدنيا خزي   ) عذاب وهوان ، قال قتادة    : هو القتل للحربي والجزية للذمي ، قال مقاتل    ( والكلبي    ) تفتح مدائنهم الثلاثة قسطنطينية ،  ورومية ،  وعمورية    ( ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   ) النار ، وقال عطاء   وعبد الرحمن بن زيد    : نزلت في مشركي مكة  ، وأراد بالمساجد المسجد الحرام  منعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من حجه والصلاة فيه عام الحديبية ،  وإذا منعوا من أن يعمره بذكر فقد سعوا في خرابه ( أولئك ما كان لهم أن يدخلوها إلا خائفين   ) يعني أهل مكة  يقول أفتحها عليكم حتى تدخلوها وتكونوا أولى بها منهم ، ففتحها عليهم وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مناديا ينادي :   " ألا لا يحجن بعد هذا العام مشرك   " فهذا خوفهم ، وثبت في الشرع أن لا يمكن مشرك من دخول الحرم ، ( لهم في الدنيا خزي   ) الذل والهوان والقتل والسبي والنفي . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (19)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 115 إلى الاية 119
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله إن الله واسع عليم   ( 115 ) وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له ما في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون   ( 116 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( ولله المشرق والمغرب فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : خرج نفر من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر قبل تحويل القبلة إلى الكعبة ،  فأصابهم الضباب وحضرت الصلاة ، فتحروا القبلة وصلوا فلما ذهب الضباب استبان لهم أنهم لم يصيبوا وأنهم مخطئون في تحريهم فلما قدموا سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فنزلت هذه الآية 

 وقال عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : نزلت في المسافر يصلي التطوع حيث ما توجهت به راحلته   . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد الفقيه السرخسي  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  عبد الله بن دينار  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال :   " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي على راحلته في السفر حيث ما توجهت به 

قال عكرمة    : نزلت في تحويل القبلة ، قال أبو العالية    : لما صرفت القبلة إلى الكعبة  عيرت اليهود  المؤمنين وقالوا : ليست لهم قبلة معلومة فتارة يستقبلون هكذا وتارة هكذا ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، وقال مجاهد  والحسن    : لما نزلت ( وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم   ) ( 60 - غافر ) قالوا : أين ندعوه فأنزل الله عز وجل ( ولله المشرق والمغرب   ) ملكا وخلقا ( فأينما تولوا فثم وجه الله   ) يعني أينما تحولوا وجوهكم فثم أي : هناك ( رحمة ) الله ، قال الكلبي    : فثم الله يعلم ويرى والوجه صلة كقوله تعالى : " كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه   " ( 88 - القصص ) أي إلا هو ، وقال الحسن  ومجاهد  وقتادة   ومقاتل بن حيان    : فثم قبلة الله ، والوجه والوجهة والجهة القبلة ، وقيل : رضا الله تعالى . 

 ( إن الله واسع   ) أي غني يعطي من السعة ، قال الفراء    : الواسع الجواد الذي يسع عطاؤه كل شيء ،  قال الكلبي    : واسع المغفرة ( عليم ) بنياتهم حيثما صلوا ودعوا . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا   ) قرأ ابن عامر  قالوا اتخذ الله بغير واو ، وقرأ الآخرون بالواو [ وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا   ] نزلت في يهود المدينة  حيث قالوا :   " عزير  ابن الله " وفي نصارى نجران  حيث قالوا : " المسيح  ابن الله " وفي مشركي العرب  حيث قالوا : الملائكة بنات الله ( سبحانه ) نزه وعظم نفسه . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا أبو اليمان  أنا شعيب  عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي حسن  عن  نافع بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :    " قال الله تعالى كذبني ابن آدم ولم يكن له ذلك وشتمني ولم يكن له ذلك ،  فأما تكذيبه إياي فزعم أني لا أقدر أن أعيده كما كان ، وأما شتمه إياي  فقوله لي ولد ، فسبحاني أن أتخذ صاحبة أو ولدا " . 

قوله تعالى ( بل له ما في السماوات والأرض   ) عبيدا وملكا ( كل له قانتون   ) قال مجاهد   وعطاء   والسدي    : مطيعون وقال عكرمة  ومقاتل    : مقرون له بالعبودية ، وقال ابن كيسان    : قائمون بالشهادة ، وأصل القنوت القيام قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أفضل الصلاة طول القنوت " ، واختلفوا في حكم الآية فذهب جماعة إلى أن حكم الآية خاص ، وقال مقاتل :  هو راجع إلى عزير  والمسيح  والملائكة ، وعن ابن  عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : هو راجع إلى أهل طاعته دون سائر الناس ،  وذهب جماعة إلى أن حكم الآية عام في جميع الخلق ؛ لأن " كل " تقتضي الإحاطة  بالشيء بحيث لا يشذ منه شيء ، ثم سلكوا في الكفار طريقين : فقال مجاهد    : يسجد ظلالهم لله على كره منهم قال الله تعالى : " وظلالهم بالغدو والآصال   " ( 15 - الرعد ) وقال  السدي    : هذا يوم القيامة دليله [ " وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم   111 - طه ) وقيل ( قانتون ) مذللون مسخرون لما خلقوا له ] . 
( بديع السماوات والأرض وإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون   ( 117 ) وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله أو تأتينا آية كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون   ( 118 ) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا ولا تسأل عن أصحاب الجحيم   ( 119 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( بديع السماوات والأرض   ) أي مبدعها ومنشئها من غير مثال سبق ( وإذا قضى أمرا    ) أي قدره ، وقيل : أحكمه وقدره [ وأتقنه ، وأصل القضاء : الفراغ ، ومنه  قيل لمن مات : قضي عليه لفراغه من الدنيا ، ومنه قضاء الله وقدره ] لأنه  فرغ منه تقديرا وتدبيرا . 

 ( فإنما يقول له كن فيكون   ) قرأ ابن  عامر  كن فيكون بنصب النون في جميع المواضع إلا في آل عمران " كن فيكون ،  الحق من ربك " وفي سورة الأنعام " كن فيكون ، قوله الحق " وإنما نصبها ؛  لأن جواب الأمر بالفاء يكون منصوبا [ وافقه الكسائي  في النحل ويس ] ، وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على معنى فهو يكون ، فإن قيل كيف قال ( فإنما يقول له كن فيكون   ) والمعدوم لا يخاطب ، قال ابن  الأنباري    : معناه فإنما يقول له أي لأجل تكوينه ، فعلى هذا ذهب معنى  الخطاب ، وقيل : هو وإن كان معدوما ولكنه لما قدر وجوده وهو كائن لا محالة  كان كالموجود فصح الخطاب . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وقال الذين لا يعلمون   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : اليهود ،  وقال مجاهد :  النصارى ،  وقال قتادة    : مشركو العرب    ( لولا ) هلا ( يكلمنا الله   ) عيانا بأنك رسوله ، وكل ما في القرآن " لولا " فهو بمعنى هلا إلا واحدا ، وهو قوله فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين   " ( 143 - الصافات ) معناه فلو لم يكن ( أو تأتينا آية   ) دلالة وعلامة على صدقك في ادعائك النبوة . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم   ) أي كفار الأمم الخالية ( مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم   ) أي أشبه بعضها بعضا في الكفر والقسوة وطلب المحال ( قد بينا الآيات لقوم يوقنون   ) 

 ( إنا أرسلناك بالحق ) أي بالصدق كقوله ويستنبئونك أحق هو   " ( 53 - يونس ) أي صدق ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : بالقرآن دليله بل كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم   " ( 5 - ق ) وقال ابن كيسان    : بالإسلام وشرائعه ، دليله قوله عز وجل : " وقل جاء الحق   ( 81 - الإسراء ) وقال مقاتل :  معناه لم  نرسلك عبثا ، إنما أرسلناك بالحق كما قال : " وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق   85 - الحجر ) . 

 قوله عز وجل ( بشيرا ) أي مبشرا لأوليائي وأهل طاعتي بالثواب الكريم (  ونذيرا ) أي منذرا مخوفا لأعدائي وأهل معصيتي بالعذاب الأليم ، قرأ نافع  ويعقوب    ( ولا تسأل ) على النهي قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ذات يوم : " ليت شعري ما فعل أبواي " فنزلت  هذه الآية ، وقيل : هو على معنى قولهم ولا تسأل عن شر فلان فإنه فوق ما  تحسب وليس على النهي ، وقرأ الآخرون " ولا تسأل " بالرفع على النفي بمعنى  ولست بمسئول عنهم كما قال الله تعالى : " فإنما عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب   " ( 20 - آل عمران ) ، ( عن أصحاب الجحيم   ) والجحيم معظم النار . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (20)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 120 إلى الاية 124
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( ولن  ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن  اتبعت أهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي ولا نصير   ( 120 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى    ) وذلك أنهم كانوا يسألون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الهدنة ويطمعونه في  أنه إن أمهلهم اتبعوه فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، معناه وإنك إن هادنتهم  فلا يرضون بها وإنما يطلبون ذلك تعللا ولا يرضون منك إلا باتباع ملتهم ،  وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : هذا في القبلة وذلك أن يهود المدينة  ونصارى نجران  كانوا يرجون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين كان يصلي إلى قبلتهم فلما صرف الله القبلة إلى الكعبة  أيسوا في أن يوافقهم على دينهم فأنزل الله تعالى ( ولن ترضى عنك اليهود   ) إلا باليهودية ( ولا النصارى ) إلا بالنصرانية ، والملة الطريقة ( ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم   ) قيل الخطاب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد به الأمة كقوله " لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك   " ( 65 - الزمر )    ( بعد الذي جاءك من العلم   ) البيان بأن دين الله هو الإسلام والقبلة قبلة إبراهيم  عليه السلام وهي الكعبة ( ما لك من الله من ولي ولا نصير   ) . 
( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون   ( 121 ) يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين   ( 122 ) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون   ( 123 ) وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين   ( 124 ) ) 

 ( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : نزلت في أهل السفينة  الذين قدموا مع  جعفر بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه وكانوا أربعين رجلا اثنان وثلاثون من الحبشة  وثمانية من رهبان الشام  منهم بحيرا  ، وقال الضحاك :  هم من آمن من اليهود  عبد الله بن سلام  وسعية بن عمرو  وتمام بن يهودا  وأسد  وأسيد  ابنا كعب  وابن يامين  وعبد الله بن صوريا  ، وقال قتادة  وعكرمة    : هم أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وقيل : هم المؤمنون عامة ( يتلونه حق تلاوته   ) قال الكلبي    : يصفونه في كتبهم حق صفته لمن سألهم من الناس ، والهاء راجعة إلى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال الآخرون : هي عائدة إلى الكتاب ، واختلفوا في معناه فقال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : يقرءونه كما أنزل ولا يحرفونه ، ويحلون حلاله ويحرمون حرامه ، وقال الحسن    : يعملون بمحكمه ، ويؤمنون بمتشابهه ، ويكلون علم ما أشكل عليهم إلى عالمه ، وقال مجاهد    : يتبعونه حق اتباعه . 

 قوله ( أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فأولئك هم الخاسرون يا بني إسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم وأني فضلتكم على العالمين واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفاعة ولا هم ينصرون   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن   ) قرأ ابن عامر  إبراهام بالألف في أكثر المواضع وهو اسم أعجمي ولذلك لا يجر وهو إبراهيم بن تارخ بن ناخور  وكان مولده بالسوس  من أرض الأهواز  وقيل بابل  وقيل : كوفي ،  وقيل : [ لشكر    ] ، وقيل حران ،  وكان أبوه نقله إلى أرض بابل أرض  نمرود بن  كنعان ،  ومعنى الابتلاء الاختبار والامتحان والأمر ، وابتلاء  الله العباد ليس ليعلم أحوالهم بالابتلاء ، لأنه عالم بهم ، ولكن ليعلم  العباد أحوالهم حتى يعرف بعضهم بعضا . 

 واختلفوا في الكلمات التي ابتلى الله بها إبراهيم عليه السلام ،  فقال عكرمة   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : هي ثلاثون سماهن شرائع الإسلام ، ولم يبتل بها أحد فأقامها كلها إلا إبراهيم فكتب له البراءة ، فقال تعالى : " وإبراهيم الذي وفى   " ( 37 - النجم ) عشر في براءة " التائبون العابدون " إلى آخرها ، وعشر في الأحزاب " إن المسلمين والمسلمات   " وعشر في سورة المؤمنين في قوله : قد أفلح المؤمنون الآيات ، وقوله " إلا المصلين   " في سأل سائل . 

 وقال طاووس عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ابتلاه الله بعشرة أشياء وهي : الفطرة خمس في الرأس : قص الشارب ، والمضمضة والاستنشاق ، والسواك ، وفرق الرأس ، وخمس في الجسد : تقليم الأظافر ، ونتف الإبط ، وحلق العانة ، والختان ، والاستنجاء بالماء   . 

 وفي الخبر :   " إن إبراهيم  عليه  السلام أول من قص الشارب ، وأول من اختتن ، وأول من قلم الأظافر ، وأول من  رأى الشيب ، فلما رآه قال : يا رب ما هذا ؟ قال [ سمة ] الوقار ، قال : يا  رب زدني وقارا " قال مجاهد    : هي الآيات التي بعدها في قوله عز وجل إني جاعلك للناس إماما   " ( 124 - البقرة ) إلى آخر القصة ، وقال الربيع  وقتادة    : مناسك الحج ، وقال الحسن     : ابتلاه الله بسبعة أشياء : بالكواكب والقمر والشمس ، فأحسن فيها  النظر وعلم أن ربه دائم لا يزول ، وبالنار فصبر عليها ، وبالهجرة وبذبح  ابنه وبالختان فصبر عليها ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : هو قول إبراهيم  وإسماعيل  إذ يرفعان البيت " ربنا تقبل منا   ( 127 - البقرة ) الآية فرفعاها بسبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر " ، قال يمان  بن رباب    : هن محاجة قومه قال الله تعالى : " وحاجه قومه " إلى قوله  تعالى - " وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم " ( 83 - الأنعام ) وقيل هي قوله : "  الذي خلقني فهو يهدين " ( 78 - الشعراء ) إلى آخر الآيات . ( فأتمهن ) قال  قتادة    : أداهن ، قال الضحاك    : قام بهن وقال : [ نعمان    ] عمل بهن . قال الله تعالى : ( قال إني جاعلك للناس إماما   ) يقتدى بك في الخير ( قال ) إبراهيم     ( ومن ذريتي ) أي ومن أولادي أيضا فاجعل منهم أئمة يقتدى بهم في الخير (  قال ) الله تعالى ( لا ينال ) لا يصيب ( عهدي الظالمين ) قرأ حمزة  وحفص  بإسكان الياء والباقون بفتحها أي من كان منهم ظالما لا يصيبه . قال عطاء بن أبي رباح :  عهدي رحمتي وقال  السدي    : نبوتي وقيل : الإمامة قال مجاهد     : ليس لظالم أن يطاع في ظلمه . ومعنى الآية لا ينال ما عهدت إليك من  النبوة والإمامة من كان ظالما من ولدك وقيل : أراد بالعهد الأمان من النار  وبالظالم المشرك كقوله تعالى : " الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن   ( 82 - الأنعام ) . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (21)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 125 إلى الاية 127
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وإذ  جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وأمنا واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى وعهدنا إلى  إبراهيم وإسماعيل أن طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود   ( 125 ) ) 

 قال الله تعالى ( وإذ جعلنا البيت   ) يعني الكعبة    ( مثابة للناس   ) مرجعا لهم ، قال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : يأتون إليه من كل جانب ويحجون ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : معاذا وملجأ وقال قتادة  وعكرمة    : مجمعا ( وأمنا ) أي مأمنا يأمنون فيه من إيذاء المشركين ، فإنهم ما كانوا يتعرضون لأهل مكة  ويقولون : هم أهل الله ويتعرضون لمن حوله كما قال الله تعالى : " أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم   ( 67 - العنكبوت ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا علي بن عبد الله  أنا جرير  عن منصور  عن مجاهد  عن طاووس عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم فتح مكة : " إن هذا البلد حرمه الله يوم  خلق السماوات والأرض ، فهو حرام بحرمة الله إلى يوم القيامة ، لا يعضد  شوكه ولا ينفر صيده ، ولا يلتقط لقطته إلا من عرفها ، ولا يختلى خلاه "  فقال العباس : يا رسول الله إلا الإذخر فإنه لقينهم ولبيوتهم : فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إلا الإذخر " . 

قوله تعالى : ( واتخذوا ) قرأ نافع  وابن عامر  بفتح الخاء على الخبر ، وقرأ الباقون بكسر الخاء على الأمر ( من مقام إبراهيم مصلى   ) قال ابن يمان  المسجد كله مقام إبراهيم ،  وقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : الحرم كله مقام إبراهيم ،  وقيل : أراد بمقام إبراهيم  جميع مشاهد الحج ، مثل عرفة  ومزدلفة  وسائر المشاهد . 

 والصحيح أن مقام إبراهيم  هو الحجر  الذي في المسجد يصلي إليه الأئمة ، وذلك الحجر  الذي قام   [ ص: 147 ] عليه إبراهيم  عليه السلام عند بناء البيت ،  وقيل : كان أثر أصابع رجليه بينا فيه فاندرس من كثرة المسح بالأيدي ، قال قتادة  ومقاتل   والسدي    : أمروا بالصلاة عند مقام إبراهيم  ولم يؤمروا بمسحه وتقبيله . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا مسدد  عن يحيى بن حميد  عن أنس  قال  : قال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : " وافقت الله في ثلاث ، أو وافقني ربي في ثلاث قلت : يا رسول الله لو اتخذت مقام إبراهيم مصلى ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى ( واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى    ) وقلت : يا رسول الله ، يدخل عليك البر والفاجر فلو أمرت أمهات المؤمنين  بالحجاب ؟ فأنزل الله عز وجل آية الحجاب ، قال وبلغني معاتبة النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم بعض نسائه فدخلت عليهن فقلت لهن : إن انتهيتن ، أو ليبدلنه  الله خيرا منكن ، فأنزل الله تعالى : " عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن   " الآية ( 5 - التحريم ) . 

 ورواه  محمد بن إسماعيل  أيضا عن عمرو بن عوف  أنا هشيم  عن حميد  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال : قال عمر  رضي الله عنه : وافقت ربي في ثلاث قلت يا رسول الله لو اتخذت من مقام إبراهيم  مصلى فنزلت ( واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى   ) . 

 وأما بدء قصة المقام  فقد روى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : لما أتى إبراهيم  عليه وسلم بإسماعيل  وهاجر  ووضعهما بمكة ،  وأتت على ذلك مدة ، ونزلها الجرهميون  وتزوج إسماعيل  منهم امرأة وماتت هاجر ،  واستأذن إبراهيم  سارة  أن يأتي هاجر ،  فأذنت له وشرطت عليه أن لا ينزل فقدم إبراهيم  مكة ،  وقد ماتت هاجر ،  فذهب إلى بيت إسماعيل  فقال لامرأته : أين صاحبك ؟ قال ذهب للصيد وكان إسماعيل  عليه السلام يخرج من الحرم  فيصيد ، فقال لها إبراهيم     : هل عندك ضيافة ؟ قالت ليس عندي ضيافة ، وسألها عن عيشهم ؟ فقالت : نحن  في ضيق وشدة ، فشكت إليه فقال لها : إذا جاء زوجك فأقرئيه السلام وقولي له  فليغير عتبة بابه ، فذهب إبراهيم  فجاء إسماعيل  فوجد  ريح أبيه فقال لامرأته : هل جاءك أحد ؟ قالت : جاءني شيخ صفته كذا وكذا  كالمستخفة بشأنه قال فما قال لك ؟ قالت قال أقرئي زوجك السلام وقولي له  فليغير عتبة بابه ، قال ذلك أبي وقد أمرني أن أفارقك الحقي بأهلك ، فطلقها  وتزوج منهم أخرى ، فلبث إبراهيم  ما شاء الله أن يلبث ، ثم استأذن سارة  أن يزور إسماعيل  فأذنت له وشرطت عليه أن لا ينزل ، فجاء إبراهيم  عليه السلام حتى انتهى إلى باب إسماعيل  فقال   [ ص: 148 ] لامرأته  أين صاحبك ؟ قالت ذهب يتصيد وهو يجيء الآن إن شاء الله ، فانزل يرحمك الله  ، قال : هل عندك ضيافة ؟ قالت : نعم فجاءت باللبن واللحم ، وسألها عن  عيشهم ؟ فقالت : نحن بخير وسعة ، فدعا لهما بالبركة ولو جاءت يومئذ بخبز بر  أو شعير وتمر لكانت أكثر أرض الله برا أو شعيرا أو تمرا ، فقالت له : انزل  حتى أغسل رأسك ، فلم ينزل فجاءته بالمقام  فوضعته  عن شقه الأيمن فوضع قدمه عليه فغسلت شق رأسه الأيمن ثم حولت إلى شقه  الأيسر فغسلت شق رأسه الأيسر فبقي أثر قدميه عليه ، فقال لها : إذا جاء  زوجك فأقرئيه السلام وقولي له قد استقامت عتبة بابك ، فلما جاء إسماعيل  ،  وجد ريح أبيه فقال لامرأته : هل جاءك أحد ؟ قالت : نعم شيخ أحسن الناس  وجها وأطيبهم ريحا ، وقال لي كذا وكذا وقلت له كذا وكذا ، وغسلت رأسه وهذا  موضع قدميه فقال : ذاك إبراهيم  النبي أبي ، وأنت العتبة أمرني أن أمسكك   . 

 وروي عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : ثم لبث عنهم ما شاء الله ثم جاء بعد ذلك وإسماعيل  يبري نبلا تحت دومة قريبا من زمزم ،  فلما رآه قام إليه فصنعا كما يصنع الوالد بالولد ، والولد بالوالد ثم قال : يا إسماعيل  إن الله تعالى أمرني بأمر تعينني عليه ؟ قال : أعينك قال : إن الله أمرني أن أبني هاهنا بيتا ، فعند ذلك رفعا القواعد من البيت فجعل إسماعيل  يأتي بالحجارة وإبراهيم يبني  حتى ارتفع البناء جاء بهذا الحجر فوضعه له ، فقام إبراهيم  على حجر المقام  وهو يبني وإسماعيل  يناوله الحجارة وهما يقولان ( ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم   ) وفي الخبر :   " الركن والمقام ياقوتتان من يواقيت الجنة ولولا ما مسته أيدي المشركين لأضاء ما بين المشرق والمغرب " . 

قوله عز وجل ( وعهدنا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل   ) أي أمرناهما وأوحينا إليهما ، قيل : سمي إسماعيل  ؛ لأن إبراهيم  كان يدعو الله أن يرزقه ولدا ويقول : اسمع يا إيل وإيل هو الله فلما رزق سماه الله به ( أن طهرا بيتي   ) يعني الكعبة  أضافه إليه تخصيصا وتفضيلا أي ابنياه على الطهارة والتوحيد ، وقال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء    : طهراه من الأوثان والريب وقول الزور ، وقيل : بخراه وخلقاه ، قرأ أهل المدينة  وحفص    ( بيتي ) بفتح الياء هاهنا وفي سورة الحج ، وزاد حفص في سورة نوح    ( للطائفين ) الدائرين حوله ( والعاكفين ) المقيمين المجاورين ( والركع ) جمع راكع ( السجود ) جمع ساجد وهم المصلون قال الكلبي  ومقاتل :   [ ص: 149 ]   " الطائفين " هم الغرباء ، و " العاكفين " أهل مكة ،   قال عطاء  ومجاهد  وعكرمة    : الطواف للغرباء أفضل ، والصلاة لأهل مكة أفضل . 
( وإذ  قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وارزق أهله من الثمرات من آمن منهم  بالله واليوم الآخر قال ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا ثم أضطره إلى عذاب النار وبئس  المصير   ( 126 ) ) 

 ( وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا إنك أنت السميع العليم   ( 127 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا   ) يعني مكة  وقيل : الحرم    ( بلدا آمنا   ) أي ذا أمن يأمن فيه أهله ( وارزق أهله من الثمرات   ) إنما دعا بذلك لأنه كان بواد غير ذي زرع ، وفي القصص أن الطائف  كانت من مداين الشام  بأردن  فلما دعا إبراهيم  عليه السلام هذا الدعاء أمر الله تعالى جبريل  عليه السلام حتى قلعها من أصلها وأدارها حول البيت  سبعا ثم وضعها موضعها الذي هي الآن فيه ، فمنها أكثر ثمرات مكة    ( من آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر   ) دعا للمؤمنين خاصة ( قال ) الله تعالى ( ومن كفر فأمتعه قليلا   ) قرأ ابن عامر  فأمتعه  خفيفا بضم الهمزة ، والباقون مشددا ، ومعناهما واحد . قليلا : أي سأرزق  الكافر أيضا قليلا إلى منتهى أجله وذلك أن الله تعالى وعد الرزق للخلق كافة  مؤمنهم وكافرهم ، وإنما قيد بالقلة ؛ لأن متاع الدنيا قليل ( ثم أضطره   ) أي ألجئه في الآخرة ( إلى عذاب النار وبئس المصير   ) أي المرجع يصير إليه قال مجاهد    : وجد عند المقام كتاب فيه : أنا الله ذو بكة  صنعتها  يوم خلقت الشمس والقمر ، وحرمتها يوم خلقت السماوات والأرض ، وحففتها  بسبعة أملاك حنفاء ، يأتيها رزقها من ثلاثة سبل ، مبارك لها في اللحم  والماء   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل    ) قال الرواة : إن الله تعالى خلق موضع البيت قبل الأرض بألفي عام ،  وكانت زبدة بيضاء على الماء فدحيت الأرض من تحتها فلما أهبط الله آدم  عليه السلام إلى الأرض استوحش ، فشكا إلى الله تعالى فأنزل الله البيت المعمور  من ياقوتة من يواقيت الجنة  له بابان من زمرد أخضر ، باب شرقي وباب غربي فوضعه على موضع البيت  وقال : يا آدم  إني أهبطت لك بيتا تطوف به كما يطاف حول عرشي ، تصلي عنده كما يصلى عند عرشي . وأنزل الحجر  وكان   [ ص: 150 ] أبيض فاسود من لمس الحيض في الجاهلية فتوجه آدم  من أرض الهند  إلى مكة  ماشيا وقيض الله له ملكا يدله على البيت  فحج البيت  وأقام المناسك ، فلما فرغ تلقته الملائكة وقالوا : بر حجك يا آدم  لقد حججنا هذا البيت قبلك بألفي عام ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : حج آدم  أربعين حجة من الهند  إلى مكة  على رجليه فكان على ذلك إلى أيام الطوفان ، فرفعه الله تعالى إلى السماء الرابعة يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك لا يعودون إليه ، وبعث جبريل  عليه السلام حتى خبأ الحجر الأسود في جبل أبي قبيس  صيانة له من الغرق ، فكان موضع البيت خاليا إلى زمن إبراهيم ،  ثم إن الله تعالى أمر إبراهيم  بعدما ولد له إسماعيل  وإسحاق  ببناء  بيت يذكر فيه ، فسأل الله عز وجل أن يبين له موضعه ، فبعث الله السكينة  لتدله على موضع البيت وهي ريح خجوج لها رأسان شبه الحية فأمر إبراهيم  أن يبني حيث تستقر السكينة فتبعها إبراهيم  حتى أتيا مكة  فتطوت السكينة على موضع البيت كتطوي الحجفة هذا قول علي  والحسن    . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : بعث الله تعالى سحابة على قدر الكعبة  فجعلت تسير وإبراهيم  يمشي في ظلها إلى أن وافق مكة  ووقفت على موضع البيت فنودي منها إبراهيم  أن ابن على ظلها لا تزد ولا تنقص ، وقيل : أرسل الله جبريل  ليدله على موضع البيت كقوله تعالى ( وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت   ) فبنى إبراهيم  وإسماعيل  البيت فكان إبراهيم  يبنيه وإسماعيل  يناوله الحجر ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل   ) يعني أسسه واحدتها قاعدة . وقال الكسائي :  جدر البيت ، قال ابن عباس    : إنما بني البيت من خمسة أجبل ، طور سيناء  وطور زيتا  ولبنان  وهو جبل بالشام ،  والجودي  وهو جبل بالجزيرة  وبنيا قواعده من حراء  وهو جبل بمكة  فلما انتهى إبراهيم  إلى موضع الحجر الأسود قال لإسماعيل  ائتني بحجر حسن يكون للناس علما فأتاه بحجر فقال : ائتني بأحسن من هذا فمضى إسماعيل  يطلبه فصاح أبو قبيس  يا إبراهيم  إن لك عندي وديعة فخذها فأخذ الحجر الأسود  فوضعه مكانه وقيل : إن الله تعالى بنى في السماء بيتا وهو البيت المعمور  ويسمى الضراح  وأمر الملائكة أن يبنوا الكعبة  في الأرض بحياله على قدره ومثاله ، وقيل أول من بنى الكعبة  آدم  واندرس زمن الطوفان ثم أظهره الله لإبراهيم  حتى بناه . 

 قوله : ( ربنا تقبل منا   ) فيه إضمار أي ويقولان : ربنا تقبل منا بناءنا ( إنك أنت السميع   ) لدعائنا ( العليم ) بنياتنا .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (22)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 128 إلى الاية 131
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك وأرنا مناسكنا وتب علينا إنك أنت التواب الرحيم   ( 128 ) ) 

 ( ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك   ) موحدين مطيعين مخلصين خاضعين لك .   [ ص: 151 ] 

 ( ومن ذريتنا   ) أي أولادنا ( أمة ) جماعة ، والأمة أتباع الأنبياء ( مسلمة لك ) خاضعة لك . 

 ( وأرنا ) علمنا وعرفنا ، قرأ ابن كثير  ساكنة الراء وأبو عمرو  بالاختلاس والباقون بكسرها ووافق ابن عامر  وأبو بكر  في  الإسكان في حم السجدة ، وأصله أرئنا فحذفت الهمزة طلبا للخفة ونقلت حركتها  إلى الراء ومن سكنها قال : ذهبت الهمزة فذهبت حركتها ، ( مناسكنا ) شرائع  ديننا وأعلام حجنا . 

 وقيل : مواضع حجنا ، وقال مجاهد    : مذابحنا ، والنسك الذبيحة ، وقيل : متعبداتنا ، وأصل النسك العبادة ، والناسك العابد فأجاب الله تعالى دعاءهما فبعث جبريل  فأراهما المناسك في يوم عرفة فلما بلغ عرفات  قال : عرفت يا إبراهيم ؟  قال : نعم فسمى الوقت عرفة والموضع عرفات . 

 ( وتب علينا   ) تجاوز عنا ( إنك أنت التواب الرحيم ربنا وابعث فيهم   ) .
( ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلو عليهم آياتك ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم   ( 129 ) ) 

 أي في الأمة المسلمة من ذرية إبراهيم  وإسماعيل  وقيل : من أهل مكة    ( رسولا منهم   ) أي مرسلا منهم أراد به محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 حدثنا السيد أبو القاسم علي بن موسى الموسوي  حدثني أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن عباس البلخي  أنا الإمام أبو سليمان حمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الخطابي  أنا محمد بن المكي  أنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  أنا ابن أخي ابن وهب  أنا عمي أنا معاوية  عن صالح  عن سعيد بن سويد  عن عبد الأعلى بن هلال السلمي  عن العرباض بن سارية  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إني عند الله مكتوب خاتم النبيين ، وإن آدم لمنجدل في طينته وسأخبركم بأول أمري ، أنا دعوة إبراهيم وبشارة عيسى ورؤيا أمي التي رأت حين وضعتني وقد خرج منها نور أضاءت لها منه قصور الشام " 

وأراد بدعوة إبراهيم  هذا فإنه دعا أن يبعث في بني إسماعيل  رسولا منهم ، قال ابن عباس    : كل الأنبياء   [ ص: 152 ] من بني إسرائيل  إلا عشرة : نوح  وهود  وصالح  وشعيب  ولوط  وإبراهيم  وإسماعيل  وإسحاق  ويعقوب  ومحمد  صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين . 

 ( يتلو ) يقرأ ( عليهم آياتك   ) كتابك يعني القرآن والآية من القرآن كلام متصل إلى انقطاعه وقيل هي جماعة حروف يقال خرج القوم بآيتهم أي بجماعتهم ( ويعلمهم الكتاب   ) يعني القرآن ( والحكمة ) قال مجاهد :  فهم القرآن ، وقال مقاتل    : مواعظ القرآن وما فيه من الأحكام ، قال  ابن قتيبة :  هي العلم والعمل ، ولا يكون الرجل حكيما حتى يجمعهما ، وقيل : هي السنة ، وقيل : هي الأحكام والقضاء وقيل : الحكمة الفقه . 

 قال أبو بكر بن دريد    : كل كلمة وعظتك أو دعتك إلى مكرمة أو نهتك عن قبيح فهي حكمة . 

 ( ويزكيهم ) أي يطهرهم من الشرك والذنوب ، وقيل : يأخذ الزكاة من أموالهم ، وقال ابن كيسان    : يشهد لهم يوم القيامة بالعدالة إذا شهدوا للأنبياء بالبلاغ من التزكية ، وهي التعديل إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم قال ابن عباس    : العزيز الذي لا يوجد مثله ، وقال الكلبي :  المنتقم بيانه قوله تعالى " والله عزيز ذو انتقام   " ( 4 - آل عمران ) وقيل : المنيع الذي لا تناله الأيدي ولا يصل إليه شيء وقيل : القوي ، والعزة القوة قال الله تعالى " فعززنا بثالث   " ( 14 - يس ) أي قوينا وقيل : الغالب قال الله تعالى إخبارا " وعزني في الخطاب   " ( 23 - ص ) أي غلبني ، ويقال في المثل : " من عز بز " أي من غلب سلب .
( ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم إلا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين   ( 130 ) إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين   ( 131 ) ) 

 ( ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم   ) وذلك أن  عبد الله بن سلام  دعا ابني أخيه سلمة  ومهاجرا  إلى الإسلام فقال لهما : قد علمتما أن الله عز وجل قال في التوراة : إني باعث من ولد إسماعيل  نبيا اسمه أحمد  فمن آمن به فقد اهتدى ومن لم يؤمن به فهو ملعون ، فأسلم سلمة  وأبى مهاجر  أن يسلم فأنزل الله عز وجل ( ومن يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم   ) أي يترك دينه وشريعته يقال رغب في الشيء إذا أراده ، ورغب عنه إذا تركه . 

 وقوله ( ومن ) لفظه استفهام معناه التقريع والتوبيخ يعني : ما يرغب عن ملة إبراهيم    ( إلا من سفه نفسه   ) قال ابن عباس :  من خسر نفسه ، وقال الكلبي :  ضل من قبل نفسه ، وقال أبو عبيدة :  أهلك نفسه ، وقال ابن كيسان  والزجاج    : معناه جهل نفسه والسفاهة : الجهل وضعف الرأي : وكل سفيه   [ ص: 153 ] جاهل  ، وذلك أن من عبد غير الله فقد جهل نفسه . لأنه لم يعرف أن الله خلقها ،  وقد جاء : " من عرف نفسه فقد عرف ربه " ، وفي الأخبار : " إن الله تعالى أوحى إلى داود  اعرف  نفسك واعرفني ، فقال يا رب كيف أعرف نفسي ؟ وكيف أعرفك ؟ فأوحى الله إليه  اعرف نفسك بالضعف والعجز والفناء ، واعرفني بالقوة والقدرة والبقاء   " . 

 وقال الأخفش    : معناه سفه في نفسه ، و " نفسه " على هذا القول نصب بنزع حرف الصفة وقال الفراء     : نصب على التفسير ، وكان الأصل سفهت نفسه فلما أضاف الفعل إلى صاحبها  خرجت النفس المفسرة ليعلم موضع السفه ، كما يقال : ضقت به ذرعا ، أي ضاق  ذرعي به . 

 ( ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا   ) اخترناه في الدنيا ( وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين   ) يعني مع الأنبياء في الجنة ، وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : فيه تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا والآخرة وإنه لمن الصالحين 

 ( إذ قال له ربه أسلم   ) أي استقم على الإسلام ، واثبت عليه لأنه كان مسلما . 

 قال ابن عباس    : قال له حين خرج من السرب ، وقال الكلبي    : أخلص دينك وعبادتك لله ، وقال عطاء  أسلم إلى الله عز وجل وفوض أمورك إليه . 

 ( قال أسلمت لرب العالمين   ) أي فوضت ، قال ابن عباس    : وقد حقق ذلك حيث لم يستعن بأحد من الملائكة حين ألقي في النار .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (23)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 132 إلى الاية 136
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني إن الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون   ( 132 ) ) 

 ( ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه ويعقوب   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام :    " وأوصى " بالألف ، وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم ، وقرأ الباقون : " ووصى " مشددا ، وهما لغتان مثل أنزل ونزل ، معناه ووصى بها إبراهيم  بنيه ووصى يعقوب  بنيه ، قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : يعني بكلمة الإخلاص لا إله إلا الله ، قال أبو عبيدة    : إن شئت رددت الكناية إلى الملة لأنه ذكر ملة إبراهيم ،  وإن شئت رددتها إلى الوصية : أي وصى إبراهيم  بنيه الثمانية إسماعيل  وأمه هاجر  القبطية ، وإسحاق  وأمه سارة ،  وستة أمهم قنطورة بنت يقطن الكنعانية  تزوجها إبراهيم  بعد وفاة سارة  ويعقوب ،  سمي بذلك لأنه والعيص كانا توأمين فتقدم عيص في الخروج من بطن أمه وخرج يعقوب  على أثره آخذا بعقبه قاله ابن عباس  وقيل : سمي يعقوب  لكثرة عقبه يعني : ووصى أيضا يعقوب  بنيه الاثني عشر ( يا بني ) معناه أن يا بني ( إن الله اصطفى   ) اختار ( لكم الدين   ) أي دين   [ ص: 154 ] الإسلام ( فلا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون    ) مؤمنون وقيل : مخلصون وقيل : مفوضون والنهي في ظاهر الكلام وقع على  الموت ، وإنما نهوا في الحقيقة عن ترك الإسلام ، معناه : داوموا على  الإسلام حتى لا يصادفكم الموت إلا وأنتم مسلمون ، وعن الفضيل بن عياض  رحمه الله أنه قال : ( إلا وأنتم مسلمون   ) أي محسنون بربكم الظن . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي  أنا علي بن الجعد  أنا أبو جعفر الرازي  عن الأعمش  عن أبي سفيان  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل موته بثلاثة أيام يقول : " لا يموتن أحدكم إلا وهو يحسن الظن بالله عز وجل "   .
( أم  كنتم شهداء إذ حضر يعقوب الموت إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد  إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق إلها واحدا ونحن له مسلمون   ( 133 ) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون   ( 134 ) ) 

 ( أم كنتم شهداء   ) يعني أكنتم شهداء ، يريد ما كنتم شهداء حضورا ( إذ حضر يعقوب الموت   ) أي حين قرب يعقوب  من الموت ، قيل : نزلت في اليهود  حين قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ألست تعلم أن يعقوب  يوم مات أوصى بنيه باليهودية فعلى هذا القول يكون الخطاب لليهود ،  وقال الكلبي    : لما دخل يعقوب  مصر  رآهم يعبدون الأوثان والنيران ، فجمع ولده وخاف عليهم ذلك فقال عز وجل ( إذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي   ) قال عطاء  إن الله تعالى لم يقبض نبيا حتى يخيره بين الحياة والموت فلما خير يعقوب  قال : أنظرني حتى أسأل ولدي وأوصيهم ، ففعل الله ذلك به فجمع ولده وولد ولده ، وقال لهم قد حضر أجلي فما تعبدون من بعدي ( قالوا نعبد إلهك وإله آبائك إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق   ) وكان إسماعيل  عما لهم والعرب تسمي العم أبا كما تسمي الخالة أما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عم الرجل صنو أبيه " وقال في عمه العباس    : " ردوا علي أبي فإني أخشى أن تفعل به قريش  ما فعلت ثقيف  بعروة بن   [ ص: 155 ] مسعود "    . وذلك أنهم قتلوه   . 

 ( إلها واحدا   ) نصب على البدل من قوله إلهك وقيل نعرفه إلها واحدا ( ونحن له مسلمون   ) 

 ( تلك أمة   ) جماعة ( قد خلت   ) مضت ( لها ما كسبت   ) من العمل ( ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون   ) يعني : يسأل كل عن عمله لا عن عمل غيره . 
( وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا قل بل ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين   ( 135 ) قولوا  آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب  والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى وما أوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد  منهم ونحن له مسلمون   ( 136 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وقالوا كونوا هودا أو نصارى تهتدوا   ) قال ابن عباس :  نزلت في رؤساء يهود المدينة  كعب بن الأشرف  ومالك بن الصيف  ووهب بن يهودا  وأبي ياسر بن أخطب ،  وفي نصارى أهل نجران  السيد والعاقب وأصحابهما ، وذلك أنهم خاصموا المسلمين في الدين كل فرقة تزعم أنها أحق بدين الله ، فقالت اليهود    : نبينا موسى  أفضل الأنبياء ، وكتابنا التوراة أفضل الكتب ، وديننا أفضل الأديان ، وكفرت بعيسى  والإنجيل وبمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن ، وقالت النصارى    : نبينا أفضل الأنبياء وكتابنا الإنجيل أفضل الكتب ، وديننا أفضل الأديان وكفرت بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن ، وقال كل واحد من الفريقين للمؤمنين كونوا على ديننا فلا دين إلا ذلك فقال تعالى ( قل ) يا محمد    ( بل ملة إبراهيم   ) بل نتبع ملة إبراهيم ،  وقال الكسائي    : هو نصب على الإغراء ، كأنه يقول : اتبعوا ملة إبراهيم ،  وقيل معناه بل نكون على ملة إبراهيم  فحذف " على " فصار منصوبا ( حنيفا ) نصب على الحال عند نحاة البصرة ، وعند نحاة الكوفة نصب على القطع أراد بل ملة إبراهيم  الحنيف فلما سقطت الألف واللام لم يتبع المعرفة النكرة فانقطع منه فنصب . 

 قال مجاهد :  الحنيفية اتباع إبراهيم  فيما أتى به من الشريعة التي صار بها إماما للناس قال ابن عباس    : الحنيف المائل عن الأديان كلها إلى دين الإسلام ، وأصله من الحنف ، وهو ميل وعوج يكون في القدم ،   [ ص: 156 ] وقال سعيد بن جبير    : الحنيف هو الحاج المختتن . 

 وقال الضحاك :  إذا كان مع الحنيف المسلم فهو الحاج ، وإذا لم يكن مع المسلم فهو المسلم ، قال قتادة    : الحنيفية : الختان وتحريم الأمهات والبنات والأخوات والعمات والخالات وإقامة المناسك . 

 ( وما كان من المشركين   ) ثم علم المؤمنين طريق الإيمان فقال جل ذكره : 

 ( قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا   ) يعني القرآن ( وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم   ) وهو عشر صحف ( وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط   ) يعني أولاد يعقوب  وهم اثنا عشر سبطا واحدهم سبط سموا بذلك لأنه ولد لكل واحد منهم جماعة وسبط الرجل حافده ، ومنه قيل للحسن  والحسين  رضي الله عنهما سبطا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والأسباط من بني إسرائيل  كالقبائل من العرب من بني إسماعيل  والشعوب من العجم ، وكان في الأسباط أنبياء ولذلك قال : وما أنزل إليهم وقيل هم بنو يعقوب  من صلبه صاروا كلهم أنبياء ( وما أوتي موسى   ) يعني التوراة ( وعيسى ) يعني الإنجيل ( وما أوتي ) أعطي ( النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم   ) أي نؤمن بالكل لا نفرق بين أحد منهم فنؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض كما فعلت اليهود  والنصارى    ( ونحن له مسلمون   ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا  محمد بن بشار  أنا عثمان بن عمر  أنا علي بن المبارك  عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : كان  أهل الكتاب يقرءون التوراة بالعبرانية ، ويفسرونها بالعربية لأهل الإسلام ،  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم  وقولوا آمنا بالله الآية " .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (24)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 137 إلى الاية 143
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم   ( 137 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( فإن آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به   ) أي بما آمنتم به ، وكذلك كان يقرؤها ابن عباس ،  والمثل صلة كقوله تعالى : " ليس كمثله شيء    " أي ليس هو كشيء ، وقيل : معناه فإن آمنوا بجميع ما آمنتم به أي أتوا  بإيمان كإيمانكم وتوحيد كتوحيدكم ، وقيل : معناه فإن آمنوا مثل ما أمنتم به  والباء زائدة كقوله تعالى : " وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة   " ( 25 - مريم ) وقال أبو معاذ النحوي    : معناه فإن آمنوا بكتابكم كما آمنتم بكتابهم ، ( فقد اهتدوا وإن تولوا فإنما هم في شقاق   ) أي في خلاف ومنازعة قاله : ابن عباس   [ ص: 157 ]  وعطاء  ويقال : شاق مشاقة إذا خالف كأن كل واحد آخذ في شق غير شق صاحبه ، قال الله تعالى : " لا يجرمنكم شقاقي   " ( 89 - هود ) أي خلافي ، وقيل : في عداوة ، دليله : قوله تعالى : " ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله   " ( 13 - الأنفال ) أي عادوا الله ( فسيكفيكهم الله   ) يا محمد  أي يكفيك شر اليهود  والنصارى  وقد كفي بإجلاء بني النضير ،  وقتل بني قريظة  وضرب الجزية على اليهود  والنصارى    ( وهو السميع   ) لأقوالهم ( العليم   ) بأحوالهم .
( صبغة الله ومن أحسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون   ( 138 ) قل أتحاجوننا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون   ( 139 ) أم  تقولون إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى  قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله ومن أظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل  عما تعملون   ( 140 ) تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون   ( 141 ) ) 

 ( سيقول السفهاء من الناس ما ولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 142 ) وكذلك  جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا وما  جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه  وإن كانت لكبيرة إلا على الذين هدى الله وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم إن  الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم   ( 143 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( صبغة الله   ) قال ابن عباس  في رواية الكلبي  وقتادة  والحسن     : دين الله ، وإنما سماه صبغة لأنه يظهر أثر الدين على المتدين كما يظهر  أثر الصبغ على الثوب ، وقيل : لأن المتدين يلزمه ولا يفارقه ، كالصبغ يلزم  الثوب ، وقال مجاهد    : فطرة الله ، وهو قريب من الأول ، وقيل : سنة الله ، وقيل : أراد به الختان لأنه يصبغ صاحبه بالدم ، قال ابن عباس  هي أن النصارى  إذا  ولد لأحدهم ولد فأتى عليه سبعة أيام غمسوه في ماء لهم أصفر يقال له  المعمودي وصبغوه به ليطهروه بذلك الماء مكان الختان ، فإذا فعلوا به ذلك  قالوا : الآن صار نصرانيا حقا فأخبر الله أن دينه الإسلام لا ما يفعله النصارى ،  وهو نصب على الإغراء يعني الزموا دين الله ، قال الأخفش  هي بدل من قوله ملة إبراهيم    ( ومن أحسن من الله صبغة   ) دينا وقيل : تطهيرا ( ونحن له عابدون   ) مطيعون 

 ( قل ) يا محمد  لليهود  والنصارى    ( أتحاجوننا في الله    ) أي في دين الله والمحاجة : المجادلة في الله لإظهار الحجة ، وذلك بأنهم  قالوا إن الأنبياء كانوا منا وعلى ديننا ، وديننا أقوم فنحن أولى بالله  منكم فقال الله تعالى : قل أتحاجوننا في الله ( وهو ربنا وربكم   ) أي نحن وأنتم سواء في الله فإنه ربنا وربكم ( ولنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم   ) أي لكل واحد جزاء عمله ، فكيف تدعون أنكم أولى بالله ( ونحن له مخلصون   ) وأنتم به مشركون . 

قال سعيد بن جبير    : الإخلاص أن يخلص العبد دينه وعمله فلا يشرك به في دينه ولا يرائي بعمله قال الفضيل    : ترك العمل لأجل الناس رياء ، والعمل من أجل الناس شرك ، والإخلاص أن يعافيك الله منهما   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( أم تقولون ) يعني : أتقولون ، صيغة استفهام ومعناه التوبيخ ، وقرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة   [ ص: 158 ]  والكسائي  وحفص  بالتاء لقوله تعالى : ( قل أتحاجوننا في الله   ) وقال بعده ( قل أأنتم أعلم أم الله   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالياء يعني يقول اليهود  والنصارى    ( إن إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط كانوا هودا أو نصارى قل   ) يا محمد    ( أأنتم أعلم   ) بدينهم ( أم الله ) وقد أخبر الله تعالى أن إبراهيم  لم يكن يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما ( ومن أظلم ممن كتم   ) أخفى ( شهادة عنده من الله   ) وهي علمهم بأن إبراهيم  وبنيه كانوا مسلمين وأن محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم حق ورسول أشهدهم الله عليه في كتبهم ( وما الله بغافل عما تعملون   ) 

 ( تلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسألون عما كانوا يعملون   ) كرره تأكيدا . 

 قوله تعالى : ( سيقول السفهاء   ) الجهال ( من الناس ما ولاهم   ) صرفهم وحولهم ( عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها   ) يعني بيت المقدس  والقبلة فعلة من المقابلة نزلت في اليهود  ومشركي مكة  طعنوا في تحويل القبلة من بيت المقدس  إلى مكة ،  فقالوا لمشركي مكة :  قد تردد على محمد  أمره فاشتاق إلى مولده وقد توجه نحو بلدكم وهو راجع إلى دينكم فقال الله تعالى : ( قل لله المشرق والمغرب   ) ملك له والخلق عبيده . ( يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم   ) 

 ( وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا ) نزلت في رؤساء اليهود ،  قالوا لمعاذ بن جبل    : ما ترك محمد  قبلتنا إلا حسدا ، وإن قبلتنا قبلة الأنبياء ، ولقد علم محمد  أنا عدل بين الناس ، فقال معاذ :  إنا على حق وعدل فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وكذلك ) أي وهكذا ، وقيل : الكاف للتشبيه أي كما اخترنا إبراهيم  وذريته واصطفيناهم ( وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا    ) مردودة على قوله : " ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا " ( 103 - البقرة ) أي  عدلا خيارا قال الله تعالى : " قال أوسطهم " ( 28 - القلم ) أي خيرهم  وأعدلهم وخير الأشياء أوسطها ، وقال الكلبي  يعني أهل دين وسط بين الغلو والتقصير لأنهما مذمومان في الدين .   [ ص: 159 ] 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أبو معشر إبراهيم بن محمد بن الحسين الوراق  أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن زكريا بن يحيى  أنا أبو الصلت  أنا حماد بن زيد  أنا علي بن زيد  عن  أبي نضرة  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال : قام  فينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوما بعد العصر فما ترك شيئا إلى يوم  القيامة إلا ذكره في مقامه ذلك حتى إذا كانت الشمس على رءوس النخل وأطراف  الحيطان ، قال : " أما إنه لم يبق من الدنيا فيما مضى منها إلا كما بقي من  يومكم هذا ، ألا وإن هذه الأمة توفي سبعين أمة هي آخرها وأخيرها وأكرمها على الله تعالى   " 

قوله تعالى : ( لتكونوا شهداء على الناس   ) يوم القيامة أن الرسل قد بلغتهم ، قال  ابن جريج    : قلت لعطاء :  ما معنى قوله تعالى لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ؟ قال : أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم شهداء على من يترك الحق من الناس أجمعين   ( ويكون الرسول   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( عليكم شهيدا   ) معدلا مزكيا لكم ، وذلك أن الله تعالى يجمع الأولين والآخرين في صعيد واحد ، ثم يقول لكفار الأمم الماضية : ألم يأتكم نذير    " ( 8 - الملك ) فينكرون ويقولون ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير ، فيسأل الله  الأنبياء عليهم السلام عن ذلك فيقولون : كذبوا قد بلغناهم فيسألهم البينة -  وهو أعلم بهم - إقامة للحجة ، فيؤتى بأمة محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم فيشهدون لهم أنهم قد بلغوا ، فتقول الأمم الماضية : من أين  علموا وإنما أتوا بعدنا ؟ فيسأل هذه الأمة فيقولون أرسلت إلينا رسولا  وأنزلت عليه كتابا ، أخبرتنا فيه تبليغ الرسل وأنت صادق فيما أخبرت ، ثم  يؤتى بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فيسأل عن حال أمته فيزكيهم ويشهد بصدقهم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا إسحاق بن منصور  أخبرنا أبو أسامة  قال الأعمش  أخبرنا أبو صالح  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يجاء بنوح  يوم القيامة فيقال له : هل بلغت ؟ فيقول : نعم يا رب ، فيسأل أمته هل بلغكم ؟ فيقولون : ما جاءنا من نذير ، فيقال : من شهودك فيقول محمد  وأمته  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " فيجاء بكم فتشهدون " ثم قرأ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " وكذلك جعلناكم أمة وسطا لتكونوا   [ ص: 160 ] شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا " قوله تعالى :   ( وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت عليها    ) أي تحويلها يعني بيت المقدس ، فيكون من باب حذف المضاف ، ويحتمل أن  يكون المفعول الثاني للجعل محذوفا ، على تقدير وما جعلنا القبلة التي كنت  عليها منسوخة ، وقيل معناه التي أنت عليها ، وهي الكعبة كقوله تعالى " كنتم  خير أمة " أي أنتم . 

 ( إلا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول    ) فإن قيل ما معنى قوله : " إلا لنعلم " وهو عالم بالأشياء كلها قبل  كونها قيل : أراد به العلم الذي يتعلق به الثواب والعقاب ، فإنه لا يتعلق  بما هو عالم به في الغيب ، إنما يتعلق بما يوجد معناه ليعلم العلم الذي  يستحق العامل عليه الثواب والعقاب ، وقيل : إلا لنعلم أي : لنرى ونميز من  يتبع الرسول في القبلة ( ممن ينقلب على عقبيه   ) فيرتد وفي الحديث إن القبلة لما حولت ارتد قوم من المسلمين إلى اليهودية ، وقالوا : رجع محمد  إلى دين آبائه ، وقال أهل المعاني : معناه إلا لعلمنا من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه كأنه سبق في علمه أن تحويل القبلة سبب لهداية قوم وضلالة قوم ، وقد يأتي لفظ الاستقبال بمعنى الماضي كما قال الله تعالى فلم تقتلون أنبياء الله   " ( 91 - البقرة ) أي فلم قتلتموهم ( وإن كانت ) أي قد كانت أي تولية الكعبة  وقيل : الكتابة راجعة إلى القبلة ، وقيل : إلى الكعبة  قال الزجاج    : وإن كانت التحويلة ( لكبيرة ) ثقيلة شديدة ( إلا على الذين هدى الله   ) أي هداهم الله ، قال  سيبويه    : " وإن " تأكيد يشبه اليمين ولذلك دخلت اللام في جوابها ( وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم   ) وذلك أن حيي بن أخطب  وأصحابه  من اليهود قالوا للمسلمين : أخبرونا عن صلاتكم نحو بيت المقدس ، إن كانت  هدى فقد تحولتم عنها وإن كانت ضلالة فقد دنتم الله بها ، ومن مات منكم  عليها فقد مات على الضلالة ، فقال المسلمون إنما الهدى ما أمر الله به ،  والضلالة ما نهى الله عنه . 

 قالوا : فما شهادتكم على من مات منكم على قبلتنا ؟ وكان قد مات قبل أن تحول القبلة من المسلمين أسعد بن زرارة  من بني النجار ،   والبراء بن معرور  من بني سلمة ،  وكانوا من النقباء ورجال آخرون فانطلق عشائرهم إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا : يا رسول الله قد صرفك الله إلى قبلة إبراهيم فكيف بإخواننا الذين ماتوا وهم يصلون إلى بيت المقدس ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى ( وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم   ) يعني صلاتكم إلى بيت المقدس ( إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  وابن عامر  وحفص  لرءوف مشبع على وزن فعول ؛ لأن أكثر أسماء الله تعالى على فعول وفعيل ، كالغفور والشكور والرحيم والكريم وغيرها ، وأبو جعفر   [ ص: 161 ] يلين الهمزة وقرأ الآخرون بالاختلاس على وزن فعل قال جرير    : ترى للمسلمين عليك حقا 
**كفعل الواحد الرؤف الرحيم* *

 والرأفة أشد الرحمة . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (25)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 144 إلى الاية 150
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

*
( قد  نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام  وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه الحق  من ربهم وما الله بغافل عما يعملون   ( 144 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء    ) هذه الآية وإن كانت متأخرة في التلاوة فهي متقدمة في المعنى فإنها رأس  القصة ، وأمر القبلة أول ما نسخ من أمور الشرع ، وذلك أن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه كانوا يصلون بمكة  إلى الكعبة ،  فلما هاجر إلى المدينة  أمره الله أن يصلي نحو صخرة بيت المقدس  ليكون أقرب إلى تصديق اليهود  إياه إذا صلى إلى قبلتهم مع ما يجدون من نعته في التوراة فصلى بعد الهجرة ستة عشر أو سبعة عشر شهرا إلى بيت المقدس  وكان يحب أن يوجه إلى الكعبة  لأنها كانت قبلة أبيه إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، وقال مجاهد    : كان يحب ذلك لأجل اليهود  لأنهم كانوا يقولون يخالفنا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم في ديننا ويتبع قبلتنا ، فقال لجبريل  عليه السلام : وددت لو حولني الله إلى الكعبة  فإنها قبلة أبي إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، فقال جبريل    : إنما أنا عبد مثلك وأنت كريم على ربك ، فسل أنت ربك فإنك عند الله عز وجل بمكان [ فرجع ] جبريل  عليه السلام وجعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يديم النظر إلى السماء رجاء أن ينزل جبريل  بما يحب من أمر القبلة فأنزل الله تعالى ( قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة   ) فلنحولنك إلى قبلة ( ترضاها ) أي تحبها وتهواها ( فول ) أي حول ( وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام   ) أي نحوه وأراد به الكعبة  والحرام المحرم ( وحيثما كنتم   ) من بر أو بحر أو شرق أو غرب ( فولوا وجوهكم شطره   ) عند الصلاة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا إسحاق بن نصر  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا  ابن جريج  عن عطاء  قال سمعت ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : قال لما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البيت دعا في نواحيه كلها ولم يصل حتى   [ ص: 162 ] خرج منه ، فلما خرج ركع ركعتين في قبل الكعبة    ( وقال هذه القبلة )   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا عمرو بن خالد  أخبرنا زهير  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق  عن البراء  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أول ما قدم المدينة  نزل على أجداده أو قال أخواله من الأنصار  وأنه صلى قبل بيت المقدس  ستة  عشر أو سبعة عشر شهرا ، وكان يعجبه أن تكون قبلته قبل البيت ، وأنه صلى  أول صلاة صلاها صلاة العصر وصلى معه قوم فخرج رجل ممن صلى معه فمر على أهل مسجد قباء  وهم راكعون فقال : أشهد بالله لقد صليت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل مكة  فداروا كما هم قبل البيت ، وكانت اليهود قد أعجبهم إذ كان يصلي قبل المقدس  لأنه قبلة أهل الكتاب ،  فلما ولى وجهه قبل البيت أنكروا ذلك ، وقال : البراء  في حديثه هذا : أنه مات على القبلة قبل أن تحول رجال وقتلوا فلم ندر ما نقول فيهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى ( وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم   ) . 

وكان تحويل القبلة في رجب بعد زوال الشمس قبل قتال بدر  بشهرين ، قال مجاهد  وغيره : نزلت هذه الآية ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجد بني سلمة  وقد صلى بأصحابه ركعتين من صلاة الظهر ، فتحول في الصلاة واستقبل الميزاب  وحول الرجال مكان النساء ، والنساء مكان الرجال ، فسمي ذلك المسجد مسجد القبلتين .  وقيل : كان التحويل خارج الصلاة بين الصلاتين ، وأهل قباء  وصل إليهم الخبر في صلاة الصبح . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أخبرنا أبو علي زاهر بن أحمد الفقيه السرخسي  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي السامري  أخبرنا أبو مصعب أحمد بن أبي بكر الزهري  عن مالك بن أنس  عن  عبد الله بن دينار  أن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : بينا الناس بقباء  في صلاة الصبح إذ جاءهم آت وقال لهم : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد أنزل عليه الليلة قرآن وقد أمر أن يستقبل الكعبة  فاستقبلوها ، وكانت وجوههم إلى الشام  فاستداروا إلى الكعبة    .  [ ص: 163 ] 

 فلما تحولت القبلة قالت اليهود    : يا محمد  ما هو إلا شيء تبتدعه من تلقاء نفسك فتارة تصلي إلى بيت المقدس  وتارة إلى الكعبة  ولو ثبت على قبلتنا لكنا نرجو أن تكون صاحبنا الذي ننتظره ؟ فأنزل الله ( وإن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون أنه   ) يعني أمر الكعبة    ( الحق من ربهم   ) ثم هددهم فقال ( وما الله بغافل عما تعملون ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر  وحمزة   والكسائي  بالتاء قال ابن عباس  يريد أنكم يا معشر المؤمنين تطلبون مرضاتي وما أنا بغافل عن ثوابكم وجزائكم وقرأ الباقون بالياء يعني ما أنا بغافل عما يفعل اليهود  فأجازيهم في الدنيا والآخرة .
( ولئن  أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية ما تبعوا قبلتك وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما  بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذا  لمن الظالمين   ( 145 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) يعني اليهود  والنصارى  قالوا : ائتنا بآية على ما تقول فقال الله تعالى ( ولئن أتيت الذين أوتوا الكتاب بكل آية   ) معجزة ( ما تبعوا قبلتك   ) يعني الكعبة ( وما أنت بتابع قبلتهم وما بعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض   ) ؛ لأن اليهود  تستقبل بيت المقدس  وهو المغرب والنصارى  تستقبل المشرق وقبلة المسلمين الكعبة .  

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي  أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  أخبرنا أبو عيسى محمد بن عيسى الترمذي  أخبرنا الحسن بن بكر المروزي  أخبرنا المعلى بن منصور  أخبرنا عبد الله بن جعفر المخزومي  عن عثمان الأخنسي  عن سعيد المقبري  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " القبلة ما بين المشرق والمغرب   " 

 وأراد به في حق أهل المشرق ، وأراد بالمشرق : مشرق الشتاء في أقصر يوم في  السنة ، وبالمغرب : مغرب الصيف في أطول يوم من السنة ، فمن جعل مغرب الصيف  في هذا الوقت على يمينه ومشرق الشتاء على يساره كان وجهه إلى القبلة ( ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم   ) مرادهم الخطاب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والمراد به   [ ص: 164 ] الأمة ، ( من بعد ما جاءك من العلم   ) الحق في القبلة ، ( إنك إذا لمن الظالمين   ) .
( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون   ( 146 ) الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين   ( 147 ) ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات أينما تكونوا يأت بكم الله جميعا إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ( 148 ) ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون   ( 149 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب   ) يعني مؤمني أهل الكتاب   عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ( يعرفونه   ) يعني يعرفون محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كما يعرفون أبناءهم   ) من بين الصبيان ، قال  عمر بن الخطاب لعبد الله بن سلام  إن الله قد أنزل على نبيه ( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم   ) فكيف هذه المعرفة ؟ قال عبد الله    : يا عمر  لقد عرفته حين رأيته كما عرفت ابني ومعرفتي بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد من معرفتي بابني ، فقال عمر     : كيف ذلك ؟ فقال أشهد أنه رسول الله حق من الله تعالى وقد نعته الله في  كتابنا ولا أدري ما تصنع النساء ، فقال عمر وفقك الله يا ابن سلام فقد صدقت    ( وإن فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق   ) يعني صفة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمر الكعبة    ( وهم يعلمون ) ثم قال 

 ( الحق من ربك   ) أي هذا الحق خبر مبتدأ مضمر وقيل رفع بإضمار فعل أي جاءك الحق من ربك ( فلا تكونن من الممترين   ) الشاكين . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولكل وجهة   ) أي لأهل كل ملة قبلة والوجهة اسم للمتوجه إليه ( هو موليها   ) أي مستقبلها ومقبل إليها يقال : وليته ووليت إليه : إذا أقبلت إليه ، ووليت عنه إذا أدبرت عنه . قال مجاهد    : هو موليها وجهه ، وقال الأخفش ،  هو كناية عن الله عز وجل يعني الله مولي الأمم إلى قبلتهم وقرأ ابن عامر    : مولاها ، أي المستقبل مصروف إليها ( فاستبقوا الخيرات   ) أي إلى الخيرات ، يريد : بادروا بالطاعات ، والمراد المبادرة إلى القبول ( أينما تكونوا   ) أنتم وأهل الكتاب ( يأت بكم الله جميعا   ) يوم القيامة فيجزيكم بأعمالكم ( إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ) 

 قوله تعالى ( ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وإنه للحق من ربك وما الله بغافل عما تعملون   )   [ ص: 165 ] قرأ أبو عمرو  بالياء والباقون بالتاء . 
( ومن  حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا  يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي  عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون   ( 150 ) ) 

 ( ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيثما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره   ) وإنما كرر لتأكيد النسخ ( لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا   ) اختلفوا في تأويل هذه الآية ووجه قوله ( إلا ) فقال بعضهم معناه حولت القبلة إلى الكعبة ( لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة   ) إذا توجهتم إلى غيرها فيقولون ليست لكم قبلة ( إلا الذين ظلموا   ) قريش  واليهود  فأما قريش  فتقول رجع محمد  إلى الكعبة  لأنه علم أنها الحق وأنها قبلة آبائه فكذلك يرجع إلى ديننا وأما اليهود  فتقول لم ينصرف عن بيت المقدس  مع علمه بأنه حق إلا أنه يعمل برأيه وقال قوم ( لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة   ) يعني اليهود  وكانت حجتهم على طريق المخاصمة على المؤمنين في صلاتهم إلى بيت المقدس  أنهم كانوا يقولون ما درى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه أين قبلتهم حتى هديناهم نحن 

 وقوله ( إلا الذين ظلموا   ) مشركو مكة  وحجتهم أنهم قالوا لما صرفت قبلتهم إلى الكعبة  إن محمدا  قد تحير في دينه وسيعود إلى ملتنا كما عاد إلى قبلتنا وهذا معنى قول مجاهد   وعطاء  وقتادة  وعلى هذين التأويلين يكون الاستثناء صحيحا وقوله ( إلا الذين ظلموا   ) يعني لا حجة لأحد عليكم إلا لمشركي قريش  فإنهم يحاجونكم فيجادلونكم ويخاصمونكم بالباطل والظلم والاحتجاج بالباطل يسمى حجة كما قال الله تعالى " حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم   " ( 16 - الشورى ) وموضع ( الذين ) خفض كأنه قال سوى الذين ظلموا قاله الكسائي  وقال الفراء  نصب بالاستثناء 

 قوله تعالى : ( منهم ) يعني من الناس وقيل هذا استثناء منقطع عن الكلام  الأول معناه ولكن الذين ظلموا يجادلونكم بالباطل كما قال الله تعالى " ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن   " ( 157 - النساء ) يعني لكن يتبعون الظن فهو كقول الرجل ما لك عندي حق إلا أن تظلم 

 قال أبو روق    ( لئلا يكون للناس   ) يعني اليهود    ( عليكم حجة   ) وذلك أنهم عرفوا أن الكعبة  قبلة إبراهيم  ووجدوا في التوراة أن محمدا  سيحول  إليها فحوله الله تعالى لئلا يكون لهم حجة فيقولون إن النبي الذي نجده في  كتابنا سيحول إليها ولم تحول أنت فلما حول إليها ذهبت حجتهم ( إلا الذين ظلموا   ) يعني إلا أن يظلموا فيكتموا ما عرفوا من الحق .   [ ص: 166 ] وقال أبو عبيدة  قوله ( إلا الذين ظلموا   ) ليس باستثناء ولكن إلا في موضع واو العطف يعني والذين ظلموا أيضا لا يكون لهم حجة كما قال الشاعر 
وكل أخ مفارقه أخوه لعمر أبيك إلا الفرقدان 

 معناه والفرقدان أيضا يتفرقان فمعنى الآية فتوجهوا إلى الكعبة    ( لئلا يكون للناس   ) يعني اليهود    ( عليكم حجة   ) فيقولوا لم تركتم الكعبة  وهي قبلة إبراهيم  وأنتم على دينه ولا الذين ظلموا وهم مشركو مكة  فيقولون لم ترك محمد  قبلة جده وتحول عنها إلى قبلة اليهود    ( فلا تخشوهم   ) في انصرافكم إلى الكعبة  وفي تظاهرهم عليكم بالمجادلة فإني وليكم أظهركم عليهم بالحجة والنصرة ( واخشوني ولأتم نعمتي عليكم   ) عطف على قوله ( لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة   ) ولكي أتم نعمتي عليكم بهدايتي إياكم إلى قبلة إبراهيم  فتتم لكم الملة الحنيفية وقال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه تمام النعمة الموت على الإسلام   . 

قال سعيد بن جبير  لا يتم نعمة على مسلم إلا أن يدخله الله الجنة   ( ولعلكم تهتدون   ) لكي تهتدوا من الضلالة ولعل وعسى من الله واجب

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (26)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 151 إلى الاية 157
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلو عليكم آياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون   ( 151 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( كما أرسلنا فيكم   ) هذه الكاف للتشبيه وتحتاج إلى شيء يرجع إليه فقال بعضهم ترجع إلى ما قبلها معناه ولأتم نعمتي عليكم كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا قال محمد بن جرير    : دعا إبراهيم  عليه السلام بدعوتين - إحداهما - قال : ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك   " ( 128 - البقرة ) والثانية قوله : " ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم   " ( 129 - البقرة ) فبعث الله الرسول وهو محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم ووعد إجابة الدعوة الثانية بأن يجعل في ذريته أمة مسلمة   يعني كما أجبت دعوته بأن أهديكم لدينه وأجعلكم مسلمين وأتم نعمتي عليكم   ببيان شرائع الملة الحنيفية وقال مجاهد   وعطاء  والكلبي    : هي   [ ص: 167 ] متعلقة بما بعدها وهو قوله " فاذكروني أذكركم   " معناه كما أرسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم فاذكروني وهذه الآية خطاب لأهل مكة  والعرب يعني كما أرسلنا فيكم يا معشر العرب 

( رسولا منكم   ) يعني محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( يتلو عليكم آياتنا   ) يعني القرآن ( ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة   ) قيل الحكمة السنة ، وقيل مواعظ القرآن ( ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون   ) الأحكام وشرائع الإسلام .
( فاذكروني أذكركم واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون   ( 152 ) ) 

( فاذكروني أذكركم   ) قال ابن عباس    : اذكروني بطاعتي أذكركم بمغفرتي وقال سعيد بن جبير  اذكروني في النعمة والرخاء أذكركم في الشدة والبلاء بيانه   " فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون   " ( 144 - الصافات . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا عمر بن حفص  أخبرنا أبي أخبرنا الأعمش  قال سمعت أبا صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول   الله تعالى أنا عند ظن عبدي بي وأنا معه إذا ذكرني فإن ذكرني في نفسه   ذكرته في نفسي وإن ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم وإن تقرب إلي شبرا   تقربت إليه ذراعا وإن تقرب إلي ذراعا تقربت إليه باعا ومن أتاني يمشي أتيته   هرولة   " 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد بن القاضي  وثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة الكشميهني  قال حدثنا أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن سراج الطحان  أخبرنا أبو أحمد محمد بن قريش بن سليمان  أخبرنا أبو عبد الملك الدمشقي  أخبرنا سليمان بن عبد الرحمن  أخبرنا منذر بن زياد  عن صخر بن جويرية  عن الحسن  عن أنس  قال إني سمعت هذا الحديث من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عدد أناملي هذه العشر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : إن   الله تعالى يقول يا ابن آدم إن ذكرتني في نفسك ذكرتك في نفسي وإن ذكرتني   في ملأ ذكرتك في ملأ خير منهم وإن دنوت مني شبرا دنوت منك ذراعا وإن دنوت   مني ذراعا دنوت منك باعا وإن مشيت إلي هرولت إليك وإن هرولت إلي سعيت إليك   وإن سألتني أعطيتك وإن لم تسألني غضبت عليك   " .   [ ص: 168 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  أخبرنا يحيى بن عبد الله  أخبرنا الأوزاعي  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله  عن  أبي الدرداء  عن  أبي هريرة  قال قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول الله عز وجل أنا مع عبدي ما ذكرني وتحركت بي شفتاه 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أنا أبو القاسم البغوي  أخبرنا علي بن الجعد  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عياش  أخبرنا عمرو بن قيس السكوني  عن عبد الله بن بسر  قال جاء   أعرابي إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال يا رسول الله أي الأعمال   أفضل ؟ قال أن تفارق الدنيا ولسانك رطب من ذكر الله تعالى   . 

قوله تعالى ( واشكروا لي ولا تكفرون   ) يعني واشكروا لي بالطاعة ولا تكفروني بالمعصية فإن من أطاع الله فقد شكره ومن عصاه فقد كفره
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين   ( 153 ) ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون   ( 154 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاة إن الله مع الصابرين   ) بالعون والنصرة 

( ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات   ) نزلت في قتلى بدر من المسلمين وكانوا أربعة عشر رجلا ستة من المهاجرين وثمانية من الأنصار  كان الناس يقولون لمن يقتل في سبيل الله مات فلان وذهب عنه نعيم الدنيا ولذتها فأنزل الله تعالى ( ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله أموات بل أحياء ولكن لا تشعرون   ) كما قال في شهداء أحد     " ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون   " ( 169 - آل عمران ) قال الحسن  إن   الشهداء أحياء عند الله تعالى تعرض أرزاقهم على أرواحهم فيصل إليهم الروح   والفرح كما تعرض النار على أرواح آل فرعون غدوة وعشية فيصل إليهم الوجع    .
[ ص: 169 ]   ( ولنبلونكم بشيء من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الأموال والأنفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين   ( 155 ) الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون   ( 156 ) أولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة وأولئك هم المهتدون   ( 157 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( ولنبلونكم   ) أي ولنختبرنكم يا أمة محمد  واللام لجواب القسم تقديره والله لنبلونكم والابتلاء من الله لإظهار المطيع من العاصي لا ليعلم شيئا لم يكن عالما به ( بشيء من الخوف   ) قال ابن عباس  يعني خوف العدو ( والجوع ) يعني القحط ( ونقص من الأموال   ) بالخسران والهلاك ( والأنفس   ) يعني بالقتل والموت وقيل بالمرض والشيب ( والثمرات   ) يعني الجوائح في الثمار وحكي عن  الشافعي  أنه   قال الخوف خوف الله تعالى والجوع صيام رمضان ونقص من الأموال أداء الزكاة   والصدقات والأنفس الأمراض والثمرات موت الأولاد لأن ولد الرجل ثمرة قلبه 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  أخبرنا الحسن بن موسى  أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة  عن أبي سنان  قال دفنت ابني سنانا  وأبو طلحة الخولاني  على شفير القبر فلما أردت الخروج أخذ بيدي فأخرجني فقال ألا أبشرك حدثني الضحاك  عن عرزب  عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إذا   مات ولد العبد قال الله تعالى لملائكته أقبضتم ولد عبدي قالوا نعم قال   أقبضتم ثمرة فؤاده قالوا نعم قال فماذا قال عبدي قالوا استرجع وحمدك قال   ابنوا له بيتا في الجنة وسموه بيت الحمد   " 

( وبشر الصابرين   ) على البلايا والرزايا ثم وصفهم فقال 

( الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله   ) عبيدا وملكا ( وإنا إليه راجعون   ) في الآخرة . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  أخبرنا محاضر بن المورع  أخبرنا سعد  عن عمر بن كثير بن أفلح   [ ص: 170 ] أخبرنا مولى أم سلمة  عن أم سلمة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها قالت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " ما   من مصيبة تصيب عبدا فيقول إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون اللهم أجرني في  مصيبتي  واخلف لي خيرا منها إلا آجره الله في مصيبته وأخلف له خيرا منها  قالت أم  سلمة لما توفي أبو سلمة عزم الله لي فقلت اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي  واخلف لي  خيرا منها . فأخلف الله لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

وقال سعيد بن جبير     : ما أعطي أحد في  المصيبة ما أعطي هذه الأمة يعني الاسترجاع ولو أعطيها  أحد لأعطيها يعقوب  عليه السلام ألا تسمع لقوله تعالى في قصة يوسف عليه  السلام " يا أسفى على يوسف   "   ( 84 - يوسف ) 

( أولئك ) أهل هذه الصفة ( عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة   ) صلوات أي رحمة فإن الصلاة من الله الرحمة ورحمة ذكرها الله تأكيدا وجميع الصلوات أي رحمة بعد رحمة ( وأولئك هم المهتدون   ) إلى الاسترجاع وقيل إلى الحق والصواب وقيل إلى الجنة والثواب قال عمر  رضي الله عنه نعم العدلان ونعمت العلاوة فالعدلان الصلاة والرحمة والعلاوة الهداية   . 

وقد وردت أخبار في ثواب أهل البلاء وأجر الصابرين منها ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أخبرنا أبو علي زاهر بن أحمد السرخسي  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي صعصعة  أنه قال سمعت أبا الحباب سعيد بن يسار  يقول سمعت  أبا هريرة  يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " من يرد الله به خيرا يصب منه   " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد  أخبرنا عبد الملك بن عمرو  أخبرنا زهير بن محمد  عن محمد بن عمرو بن حلحلة  عن  عطاء بن يسار  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : ما يصيب المسلم من نصب ولا وصب ولا هم ولا حزن ولا أذى ولا غم حتى الشوكة يشاكها إلا كفر الله بها من خطاياه   " .   [ ص: 171 ] أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  أنا محمد بن عبيد  أخبرنا محمد بن عمرو  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  قال جاءت   امرأة بها لمم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت يا رسول الله ادع   الله لي أن يشفيني قال " إن شئت دعوت الله أن يشفيك وإن شئت فاصبري ولا   حساب عليك قالت : بل أصبر ولا حساب علي   . 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أخبرنا أبو سعيد خلف بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي نزار  أخبرنا أبو منصور العباس بن الفضل النضروي  أخبرنا أحمد بن نجدة  أخبرنا  يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني  أخبرنا حماد بن زيد  عن عاصم  هو ابن أبي النجود  عن مصعب بن سعد  عن سعد  قال سئل   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن أشد الناس بلاء قال الأنبياء والأمثل   فالأمثل يبتلي الله الرجل على حسب دينه فإن كان في دينه صلبا ابتلي على قدر   ذلك وإن كان في دينه رقة هون عليه فما يزال كذلك حتى يمشي على الأرض وما   له من ذنب   " 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  أخبرنا عبد الله بن صالح  قال حدثني الليث  حدثني يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن سعيد بن سنان  عن أنس بن مالك  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : إن عظم الجزاء عند الله مع عظم البلاء فإن الله إذا أحب قوما ابتلاهم فمن رضي فله الرضا ومن سخط فله السخط   " 

أخبرنا أبو حامد أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أخبرنا محمد بن يحيى  أخبرنا  يزيد بن هارون  أخبرنا محمد بن عمرو  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يزال البلاء بالمؤمن والمؤمنة في نفسه وماله وولده حتى يلقى الله وما عليه من خطيئة   "   [ ص: 172 ] 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  أخبرنا أبو علي إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  عن ابن المسيب  عن  أبي هريرة  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مثل المؤمن كمثل الزرع لا تزال الريح تفيئه ولا يزال المؤمن يصيبه البلاء ومثل المنافق كمثل شجرة الأرزة لا تهتز حتى تستحصد   " 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن أبي إسحاق  عن العيزار بن حريث  عن عمر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص  عن أبيه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " عجب   للمؤمن إن أصابه خير حمد الله وشكر وإن أصابته مصيبة حمد الله وصبر .   فالمؤمن يؤجر في كل أمره حتى يؤجر في اللقمة يرفعها إلى في امرأته   " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (27)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 158 إلى الاية 164
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فإن الله شاكر عليم   ( 158 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله   ) الصفا  جمع صفاة وهي الصخرة الصلبة الملساء يقال صفاة وصفا ، مثل حصاة وحصى ونواة ونوى والمروة    : الحجر الرخو وجمعها مروات وجمع الكثير مرو مثل تمرة وتمرات وتمر . وإنما عنى بهما الجبلين المعروفين بمكة  في   طرفي المسعى ولذلك أدخل فيهما الألف واللام وشعائر الله أعلام دينه أصلها   من الإشعار وهو الإعلام واحدتها شعيرة وكل ما كان معلما لقربان يتقرب به   إلى الله تعالى من صلاة ودعاء وذبيحة فهو شعيرة فالمطاف والموقف والنحر   كلها شعائر الله ومثلها المشاعر والمراد بالشعائر هاهنا المناسك التي جعلها   الله أعلاما لطاعته فالصفا  والمروة   [ ص: 173 ] منها حتى يطاف بهما جميعا ( فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر   ) فالحج في اللغة القصد والعمرة : الزيارة وفي الحج والعمرة المشروعين قصد وزيارة ( فلا جناح عليه   ) أي لا إثم عليه وأصله من جنح أي مال عن القصد ( أن يطوف بهما   ) أي يدور بهما وأصله يتطوف أدغمت التاء في الطاء 

وسبب نزول هذه الآية أنه كان على الصفا  والمروة  صنمان أساف ونائلة وكان أساف على الصفا  ونائلة على المروة  وكان أهل الجاهلية يطوفون بين الصفا  والمروة  تعظيما للصنمين ويتمسحون بهما فلما جاء الإسلام وكسرت الأصنام كان المسلمون يتحرجون عن السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  لأجل الصنمين فأذن الله فيه وأخبر أنه من شعائر الله . 

واختلف أهل العلم في حكم هذه الآية ووجوب السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  في الحج والعمرة فذهب جماعة إلى وجوبه وهو قول ابن عمر  وجابر   وعائشة  وبه قال الحسن  وإليه ذهب مالك   والشافعي  وذهب قوم إلى أنه تطوع وهو قول ابن عباس  وبه قال ابن سيرين  ومجاهد  وإليه ذهب  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي . وقال الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي على من تركه دم . 

واحتج من أوجبه بما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الكسائي الخطيب  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أخبرنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم  أخبرنا الربيع بن سليمان  أخبرنا  الشافعي  أخبرنا عبد الله بن مؤمل العائذي  عن عمرو بن عبد الرحمن بن محيصن  عن عطاء بن أبي رباح  عن  صفية بنت شيبة  قالت أخبرتني بنت أبي تجراة    - اسمها حبيبة  إحدى نساء بني عبد الدار    - قالت : دخلت مع نسوة   [ ص:  174 ] من  قريش دار آل أبي حسين ننظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  وهو يسعى بين  الصفا والمروة فرأيته يسعى وإن مئزره ليدور من شدة السعي حتى  لأقول إني  لأرى ركبتيه وسمعته يقول اسعوا فإن الله كتب عليكم السعي   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه أنه قال قلت  لعائشة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أرأيت قول الله تعالى ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت أو اعتمر فلا جناح عليه أن يطوف بهما   ) فما أرى على أحد شيئا ألا يطوف بهما قالت عائشة      : كلا لو كانت كما تقول كانت فلا جناح عليه أن لا يطوف بهما إنما أنزلت   هذه الآية في الأنصار كانوا يهلون لمناة وكانت مناة حذو قديد وكانوا   يتحرجون أن يطوفوا بين الصفا  والمروة    . فلما جاء الإسلام سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك فأنزل الله تعالى ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله   ) الآية 

قال عاصم    : قلت  لأنس بن مالك  أكنتم تكرهون السعي بين الصفا  والمروة  قال : نعم لأنها كانت من شعائر الجاهلية حتى أنزل الله تعالى ( إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله   ) 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  جعفر بن محمد  عن أبيه عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أنه   قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين خرج من المسجد وهو يريد الصفا   يقول نبدأ بما بدأ الله تعالى به فبدأ بالصفا . وقال كان إذا وقف على  الصفا  يكبر ثلاثا ويقول لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله  الحمد وهو  على كل شيء قدير . يصنع ذلك ثلاث مرات ويدعو ويصنع على المروة  مثل ذلك .  وقال كان إذا نزل من الصفا مشى حتى إذا انصبت قدماه في بطن  الوادي يسعى حتى  يخرج منه   .   [ ص: 175 ] 

قال مجاهد     : - رحمه الله - حج موسى عليه  السلام على جمل أحمر وعليه عباءتان  قطوانيتان ، فطاف البيت ثم صعد الصفا  ودعا ثم هبط إلى السعي وهو يلبي فيقول  لبيك اللهم لبيك . فقال الله تعالى  لبيك عبدي وأنا معك فخر موسى  عليه السلام ساجدا   . 

قوله تعالى ( ومن تطوع خيرا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بالياء وتشديد الطاء وجزم العين وكذلك الثانية " فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا   " ( 184 - البقرة ) بمعنى يتطوع ووافق يعقوب  في الأولى وقرأ الباقون بالتاء وفتح العين في الماضي وقال مجاهد    : معناه فمن تطوع بالطواف بالصفا  والمروة    . وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : فمن تطوع أي زاد في الطواف بعد الواجب . وقيل من تطوع بالحج والعمرة بعد أداء الحجة الواجبة عليه وقال الحسن  وغيره أراد سائر الأعمال يعني فعل غير المفترض عليه من زكاة وصلاة وطواف وغيرها من أنواع الطاعات ( فإن الله شاكر   ) مجاز لعبده بعمله ( عليم ) بنيته . والشكر من الله تعالى أن يعطي لعبده فوق ما يستحق . يشكر اليسير ويعطي الكثير
( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب أولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون   ( 159 ) إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا وبينوا فأولئك أتوب عليهم وأنا التواب الرحيم   ( 160 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد ما بيناه للناس في الكتاب   ) نزلت في علماء اليهود  كتموا صفة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وآية الرجم وغيرهما من الأحكام التي كانت في التوراة ( أولئك يلعنهم الله   ) وأصل اللعن الطرد والبعد ( ويلعنهم اللاعنون   ) أي يسألون الله أن يلعنهم ويقولون اللهم العنهم . واختلفوا في هؤلاء اللاعنين قال ابن عباس    : جميع الخلائق إلا الجن والإنس . وقال قتادة    : هم الملائكة وقال عطاء    : الجن والإنس وقال الحسن    : جميع عباد الله قال ابن مسعود    : ما تلاعن اثنان من المسلمين إلا رجعت تلك اللعنة على اليهود  والنصارى الذين كتموا أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وصفته وقال مجاهد    : اللاعنون البهائم تلعن عصاة بني آدم إذا اشتدت السنة وأمسك المطر وقالت هذا من شؤم ذنوب بني آدم ثم استثنى فقال 

( إلا الذين تابوا   ) من الكفر ( وأصلحوا   ) أسلموا وأصلحوا الأعمال فيما بينهم وبين ربهم ( وبينوا   ) ما كتموا ( فأولئك أتوب عليهم   ) أتجاوز عنهم وأقبل توبتهم ( وأنا التواب   )   [ ص: 176 ] الرجاع بقلوب عبادي المنصرفة عني إلي ( الرحيم   ) بهم بعد إقبالهم علي 
( إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين   ( 161 ) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون   ( 162 ) وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم   ( 163 ) ) 

( إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار أولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة   ) أي لعنة الملائكة ( والناس أجمعين   ) قال أبو العالية    : هذا يوم القيامة يوقف الكافر فيلعنه الله ثم تلعنه الملائكة ثم يلعنه الناس فإن قيل فقد قال ( والناس أجمعين   ) والملعون هو من جملة الناس فكيف يلعن نفسه قيل يلعن نفسه في القيامة قال الله تعالى : " ويلعن بعضكم بعضا   " ( 25 - العنكبوت ) وقيل إنهم يلعنون الظالمين والكافرين ومن يلعن الظالمين والكافرين وهو منهم فقد لعن نفسه 

( خالدين فيها   ) مقيمين في اللعنة وقيل في النار ( لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون   ) لا يمهلون ولا يؤجلون وقال أبو العالية    : لا ينظرون فيعتذروا كقوله تعالى " ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون   " ( 36 - المرسلات ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإلهكم إله واحد لا إله إلا هو الرحمن الرحيم   ) سبب نزول هذه الآية أن كفار قريش  قالوا يا محمد  صف لنا ربك وانسبه فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية وسورة الإخلاص والواحد الذي لا نظير له ولا شريك له . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  أخبرنا بكر بن إبراهيم  وأبو عاصم  عن عبد الله بن أبي زياد  عن  شهر بن حوشب  عن أسماء بنت يزيد  أنها قالت سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول إن في هاتين الآيتين اسم الله الأعظم ( الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم   )   [ ص: 177 ] 

قال أبو الضحى  لما نزلت هذه الآية قال المشركون إن محمدا  يقول إن إلهكم إله واحد فليأتنا بآية إن كان من الصادقين فأنزل الله عز وجل
( إن  في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار  والفلك التي تجري في البحر  بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء  فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها  وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح والسحاب  المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات  لقوم يعقلون   ( 164 ) ) 

( إن في خلق السماوات والأرض     ) ذكر السماوات بلفظ الجمع والأرض بلفظ الواحد لأن كل سماء ليست من جنس   واحد بل من جنس آخر والأرضون كلها من جنس واحد وهو التراب فالآية في   السماوات سمكها وارتفاعها من غير عمد ولا علاقة وما ترى فيها من الشمس   والقمر والنجوم والآية في الأرض مدها وبسطها وسعتها وما ترى فيها من   الأشجار والأنهار والجبال والبحار والجواهر والنبات 

قوله تعالى : ( واختلاف الليل والنهار   ) أي تعاقبهما في الذهاب والمجيء يخلف أحدهما صاحبه إذا ذهب أحدهما جاء الآخر خلفه أي بعده نظيره قوله تعالى : " وهو الذي جعل الليل والنهار خلفة   " ( 62 - الفرقان ) قال عطاء      : أراد اختلافهما في النور والظلمة والزيادة والنقصان . والليل جمع ليلة   والليالي جمع الجمع . والنهار جمعه نهر وقدم الليل على النهار في الذكر   لأنه أقدم منه قال الله تعالى ( وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار   ) ( 37 - يس ) 

( والفلك التي تجري في البحر   ) يعني السفن واحده وجمعه سواء فإذا أريد به الجمع يؤنث وفي الواحد يذكر قال الله تعالى في الواحد والتذكير : إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون   " ( 140 - الصافات ) وقال في الجمع والتأنيث " حتى إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم بريح طيبة   " ( 22 - يونس ) 

( والفلك التي تجري في البحر   ) الآية في الفلك تسخيرها وجريانها على وجه الماء وهي موقرة لا ترسب تحت الماء ( بما ينفع الناس   ) يعني ركوبها والحمل عليها في التجارات والمكاسب وأنواع المطالب ( وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء     ) يعني المطر قيل أراد بالسماء السحاب يخلق الله الماء في السحاب ثم من   السحاب ينزل وقيل أراد به السماء المعروفة يخلق الله تعالى الماء في  السماء  ثم ينزل من السماء إلى السحاب ثم من السحاب ينزل إلى الأرض ( فأحيا به   ) أي بالماء ( الأرض بعد موتها   ) أي   [ ص: 178 ] بعد يبوستها وجدوبتها ( وبث فيها   ) أي فرق فيها ( من كل دابة وتصريف الرياح   ) 

قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " الريح " بغير ألف وقرأ الباقون بالألف وكل ريح في القرآن ليس فيها ألف ولا لام اختلفوا في جمعها وتوحيدها إلا في الذاريات " الريح العقيم   " ( 41 - الذاريات ) اتفقوا على توحيدها وفي الحرف الأول من سورة الروم " الرياح مبشرات   " ( 46 - الروم ) اتفقوا على جمعها وقرأ أبو جعفر  سائرها على الجمع والقراء مختلفون فيها والريح يذكر ويؤنث وتصريفها أنها تتصرف إلى الجنوب والشمال والقبول والدبور والنكباء . 

وقيل تصريفها أنها تارة تكون لينا وتارة تكون عاصفا وتارة تكون حارة وتارة تكون باردة قال ابن عباس    : أعظم جنود الله الريح والماء وسميت الريح ريحا لأنها تريح النفوس قال شريح القاضي      : ما هبت ريح إلا لشفاء سقيم أو لسقم صحيح والبشارة في ثلاث من الرياح  في  الصبا والشمال والجنوب أما الدبور فهي الريح العقيم لا بشارة فيها وقيل   الرياح ثمانية أربعة للرحمة وأربعة للعذاب . فأما التي للرحمة المبشرات   والناشرات والذاريات والمرسلات وأما التي للعذاب فالعقيم والصرصر في البر   والعاصف والقاصف في البحر ( والسحاب المسخر   ) أي الغيم المذلل سمي سحابا لأنه ينسحب أي يسير في سرعة كأنه يسحب أي يجر ( بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون   ) فيعلمون أن لهذه الأشياء خالقا وصانعا قال  وهب بن منبه    : ثلاثة لا يدرى من أين تجيء الرعد والبرق والسحاب   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (28)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 165 إلى الاية 171
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( ومن  الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب  الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا  لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن  القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد  العذاب   ( 165 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا   ) أي أصناما يعبدونها ( يحبونهم كحب الله   ) أي يحبون آلهتهم كحب المؤمنين الله وقال الزجاج    : يحبون الأصنام كما يحبون الله لأنهم أشركوها مع الله فسووا بين الله وبين أوثانهم في المحبة ( والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله     ) أي أثبت وأدوم على حبه لأنهم لا يختارون على الله ما سواه والمشركون   إذا اتخذوا صنما ثم رأوا أحسن منه طرحوا الأول واختاروا الثاني قال قتادة    : إن الكافر يعرض عن معبوده في وقت البلاء ويقبل على الله تعالى كما أخبر الله عز وجل عنهم فقال ( فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   ) ( 65 - العنكبوت ) والمؤمن لا يعرض عن الله في السراء   [ ص: 179 ] والضراء والشدة والرخاء   . 

قال سعيد بن جبير     : إن الله عز وجل يأمر  يوم القيامة من أحرق نفسه في الدنيا على رؤية  الأصنام أن يدخلوا جهنم مع  أصنامهم فلا يدخلون لعلمهم أن عذاب جهنم على  الدوام ثم يقول للمؤمنين وهم  بين أيدي الكفار إن كنتم أحبائي فادخلوا جهنم  فيقتحمون فيها فينادي مناد  من تحت العرش ( والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله   ) وقيل إنما قال ( والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله   ) لأن الله تعالى أحبهم أولا ثم أحبوه ومن شهد له المعبود بالمحبة كانت محبته أتم قال الله تعالى : " يحبهم ويحبونه   " ( 54 - المائدة ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولو يرى الذين ظلموا   ) قرأ نافع  وابن عامر  ويعقوب  ولو ترى بالتاء وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وجواب لو هاهنا محذوف ومثله كثير في القرآن كقوله تعالى " ولو أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال أو قطعت به   " ( الرعد - 31 ) يعني لكان هذا القرآن فمن قرأ بالتاء معناه ولو ترى يا محمد  الذين ظلموا أنفسهم في شدة العذاب لرأيت أمرا عظيما قيل معناه قل يا محمد      : أيها الظالم لو ترى الذين ظلموا أو أشركوا في شدة العقاب لرأيت أمرا   فظيعا ومن قرأ بالياء معناه ولو يرى الذين ظلموا أنفسهم عند رؤية العذاب أي   لو رأوا شدة عذاب الله وعقوبته حين يرون العذاب لعرفوا مضرة الكفر وأن ما اتخذوا من الأصنام لا ينفعهم 

قوله تعالى : ( إذ يرون   ) قرأ ابن عامر  بضم الياء والباقون بفتحها ( العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب   ) أي بأن القوة لله جميعا معناه لرأوا وأيقنوا أن القوة لله جميعا 

وقرأ أبو جعفر  ويعقوب  إن القوة وإن الله بكسر الألف على الاستئناف والكلام تام عند قوله ( إذ يرون العذاب   ) مع إضمار الجواب 
( إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب   ( 166 ) وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار   ( 167 ) ) 

( إذ تبرأ الذين اتبعوا من الذين اتبعوا ورأوا العذاب   ) هذا في يوم القيامة حين يجمع الله القادة والأتباع فيتبرأ بعضهم من بعض هذا قول أكثر المفسرين وقال  السدي    : هم الشياطين يتبرءون من الإنس ( وتقطعت بهم   ) أي عنهم ( الأسباب ) أي الصلات التي كانت بينهم في الدنيا من القرابات والصداقات وصارت مخالتهم عداوة وقال  ابن جريج    : الأرحام كما قال الله تعالى : " فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ   " ( 101 - المؤمنون ) وقال  السدي    : يعني الأعمال التي كانوا   [ ص: 180 ] يعملونها في الدنيا كما قال الله تعالى " وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   " ( 23 - الفرقان . 

وأصل السبب ما يوصل به إلى الشيء من ذريعة أو قرابة أو مودة ومنه يقال للحبل سبب وللطريق سبب 

( وقال الذين اتبعوا   ) يعني الأتباع ( لو أن لنا كرة   ) أي رجعة إلى الدنيا ( فنتبرأ منهم   ) أي من المتبوعين ( كما تبرءوا منا   ) اليوم ( كذلك ) أي كما أراهم العذاب كذلك ( يريهم الله   ) وقيل كتبرؤ بعضهم من بعض يريهم الله ( أعمالهم حسرات     ) ندامات ( عليهم ) جمع حسرة قيل : يريهم الله ما ارتكبوا من السيئات   فيتحسرون لم عملوا وقيل : يريهم ما تركوا من الحسنات فيندمون على تضييعها   وقال ابن كيسان    : إنهم أشركوا بالله الأوثان رجاء أن تقربهم إلى الله عز وجل فلما عذبوا على ما كانوا يرجون ثوابه تحسروا وندموا . قال  السدي      : ترفع لهم الجنة فينظرون إليها وإلى بيوتهم فيها لو أطاعوا الله فيقال   لهم تلك مساكنكم لو أطعتم الله ثم تقسم بين المؤمنين فذلك حين يندمون   ويتحسرون ( وما هم بخارجين من النار   ) .
( يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين   ( 168 ) إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون   ( 169 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا   ) نزلت في ثقيف  وخزاعة ،  وعامر بن صعصعة  وبني مدلج  فيما   حرموا على أنفسهم من الحرث والأنعام والبحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة ، والحام   فالحلال ما أحله الشرع طيبا قيل ما يستطاب ويستلذ والمسلم يستطيب الحلال   ويعاف الحرام ، وقيل الطيب الطاهر ( ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر   والكسائي  وحفص  ويعقوب  بضم الطاء والباقون بسكونها وخطوات الشيطان آثاره وزلاته وقيل هي النذر في المعاصي وقال أبو عبيدة    : هي المحقرات من الذنوب وقال الزجاج    : طرقه ( إنه لكم عدو مبين   ) بين العداوة وقيل مظهر العداوة وقد أظهر عداوته بإبائه السجود لآدم وغروره إياه حتى أخرجه من الجنة 

( وأبان ) يكون لازما ومتعديا . 

ثم ذكر عداوته فقال : ( إنما يأمركم بالسوء    )  أي بالإثم وأصل السوء ما يسوء صاحبه وهو مصدر ساء يسوء سوأ ومساءة أي   أحزنه وسوأته فساء أي حزنته فحزن ( والفحشاء ) المعاصي وما قبح من القول   والفعل وهو مصدر كالسراء والضراء . روى باذان  عن ابن   [ ص: 181 ] عباس  قال : الفحشاء من المعاصي ما يجب فيه الحد والسوء من الذنوب ما لا حد فيه   . وقال  السدي    : هي الزنا وقيل هي البخل ( وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون   ) تحريم الحرث والأنعام .
( وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون   ( 170 ) ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون   ( 171 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله   ) قيل هذه قصة مستأنفة والهاء والميم في لهم كناية عن غير مذكور . روي عن ابن عباس  قال : دعا   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم اليهود إلى الإسلام فقال رافع بن خارجة   ومالك بن عوف قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه آباءنا أي ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا   فهم كانوا خيرا وأعلم منا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، وقيل الآية متصلة بما قبلها وهي نازلة في مشركي العرب وكفار قريش  والهاء والميم عائدة إلى قوله " ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا   " ( 165 - البقرة ( قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا   ) أي ما وجدنا ( عليه آباءنا     ) من عبادة الأصنام وقيل معناه وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله في   تحليل ما حرموه على أنفسهم من الحرث والأنعام والبحيرة ، والسائبة والهاء   والميم عائدة إلى الناس في قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الناس كلوا   ( قالوا بل نتبع   ) قرأ الكسائي    : بل نتبع بإدغام اللام في النون وكذلك يدغم لام هل وبل في التاء والثاء والزاي والسين والصاد والطاء ، والظاء ووافق حمزة  في التاء والثاء والسين ( ما ألفينا   ) ما وجدنا ( عليه آباءنا   ) من التحريم والتحليل 

قال تعالى : ( أولو كان آباؤهم    ) أي كيف  يتبعون آباءهم وآباؤهم ( لا يعقلون شيئا ) والواو في " أولو "  واو العطف  ويقال لها واو التعجب دخلت عليها ألف الاستفهام للتوبيخ والمعنى  أيتبعون  آباءهم وإن كانوا جهالا لا يعقلون شيئا لفظه عام ومعناه الخصوص أي  لا  يعقلون شيئا من أمور الدين لأنهم كانوا يعقلون أمر الدنيا ( ولا يهتدون   ) ثم ضرب الله مثلا فقال جل ذكره 

( ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع   ) والنعيق والنعق صوت الراعي بالغنم معناه مثلك يا محمد  ومثل   الكفار في وعظهم ودعائهم إلى الله عز وجل كمثل الراعي الذي ينعق بالغنم   وقيل مثل واعظ الكفار وداعيهم معهم كمثل الراعي ينعق بالغنم وهي لا تسمع ( إلا دعاء   ) صوتا ( ونداء ) فأضاف المثل إلى الذين كفروا لدلالة الكلام عليه كما في قوله تعالى " واسأل القرية   " ( 82 - يوسف ) معناه كما أن البهائم تسمع صوت الراعي ولا تفهم ولا تعقل ما يقال لها كذلك الكافر لا ينتفع   [ ص:  182 ] بوعظك  إنما يسمع صوتك وقيل معناه ومثل الذين كفروا في قلة عقلهم  وفهمهم عن الله  وعن رسوله كمثل المنعوق به من البهائم التي لا تفقه من  الأمر والنهي إلا  الصوت فيكون المعنى للمنعوق به والكلام خارج عن الناعق  وهو فاش في كلام  العرب يفعلون ذلك ويقبلون الكلام لإيضاح المعنى عندهم  يقولون فلان يخافك  كخوف الأسد أي كخوفه من الأسد وقال تعالى " ما إن مفاتحه لتنوء بالعصبة     " ( 76 - القصص ) وإنما العصبة تنوء بالمفاتيح وقيل معناه مثل الذين   كفروا في دعاء الأصنام التي لا تفقه ولا تعقل كمثل الناعق بالغنم فلا ينتفع   من نعيقه بشيء غير أنه في غناء من الدعاء والنداء كذلك الكافر ليس له من   دعاء الآلهة وعبادتها إلا العناء والبلاء كما قال تعالى " إن تدعوهم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم   " ( 14 - فاطر ) . 

وقيل معنى الآية ومثل الذين كفروا في دعاء الأوثان كمثل   الذي يصيح في جوف الجبال فيسمع صوتا يقال له الصدى لا يفهم منه شيئا  فمعنى  الآية كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع منه الناعق إلا دعاء ونداء ( صم )  تقول  العرب لمن لا يسمع ولا يعقل كأنه أصم ( بكم ) عن الخير لا يقولونه (  عمي )  عن الهدى لا يبصرونه ( فهم لا يعقلون ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (29)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 172 إلى الاية 177
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ   ( 172 ) إِنَّمَا   حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا   أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ   فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ( 173 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ   ) حَلَالَاتِ ( مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ ) 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْبَغَوِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ  أَخْبَرَنَا  فُضَيْلُ بْنُ مَرْزُوقٍ  عَنْ عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  عَنْ أَبِي حَازِمٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : يَا   أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ طَيِّبٌ لَا يَقْبَلُ إِلَّا الطَّيِّبَ   وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَمَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِمَا أَمَرَ بِهِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   فَقَالَ : " يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوا مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحًا   " ( 51 - الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ) وَقَالَ ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ   ) ثُمَّ   ذَكَرَ الرَّجُلَ يُطِيلُ السَّفَرَ أَشْعَثَ أَغْبَرَ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ   إِلَى السَّمَاءِ يَا رَبِّ يَا رَبِّ وَمَطْعَمُهُ حَرَامٌ وَمَشْرَبُهُ   حَرَامٌ وَمَلْبَسُهُ حَرَامٌ وَغُذِّيَ بِالْحَرَامِ فَأَنَّى يُسْتَجَابُ   لِذَلِكَ   "   [ ص: 183 ]   ( وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ   ) عَلَى نِعَمِهِ ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ   ) ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ الْمُحَرَّمَاتِ فَقَالَ 

( إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  الْمَيْتَةَ   فِي كُلِّ الْقُرْآنِ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ وَالْبَاقُونَ يُشَدِّدُونَ   الْبَعْضَ وَالْمَيْتَةُ كُلُّ مَا لَمْ تُدْرَكْ ذَكَاتُهُ مِمَّا   يُذْبَحُ ( والدم ( أراد به الدم الجاري يدل عليه قوله تعالى أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا   " ( 145 - الْأَنْعَامِ ) وَاسْتَثْنَى الشَّرْعُ مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ السَّمَكَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَمِنَ الدَّمِ الْكَبِدَ وَالطِّحَالَ فَأَحَلَّهَا 
( وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ   ) أَرَادَ بِهِ جَمِيعَ أَجْزَائِهِ فَعَبَّرَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ بِاللَّحْمِ لِأَنَّهُ مُعْظَمُهُ ( وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ     ) أَيْ مَا ذُبِحَ لِلْأَصْنَامِ وَالطَّوَاغِيتِ وَأَصْلُ الْإِهْلَالِ   رَفْعُ الصَّوْتِ وَكَانُوا إِذَا ذَبَحُوا لِآلِهَتِهِمْ يَرْفَعُونَ   أَصْوَاتَهُمْ بِذِكْرِهَا فَجَرَى ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ حَتَّى قِيلَ   لِكُلِّ ذَابِحٍ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَجْهَرْ بِالتَّسْمِيَةِ مُهِلٌّ وَقَالَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ  وَغَيْرُهُ ( وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ   ) قَالَ مَا ذُكِرَ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ   ) بِكَسْرِ النُّونِ وَأَخَوَاتِهِ قَرَأَ عَاصِمٌ  وَحَمْزَةُ ،  وَوَافَقَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو  إِلَّا فِي اللَّامِ وَالْوَاوِ مِثْلُ " قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ   " ( 110 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ) وَيَعْقُوبُ  إِلَّا فِي الْوَاوِ وَوَافَقَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  فِي   التَّنْوِينِ ، وَالْبَاقُونَ كُلُّهُمْ بِالضَّمِّ فَمَنْ كَسَرَ قَالَ   لِأَنَّ الْجَزْمَ يُحَرَّكُ إِلَى الْكَسْرِ ، وَمَنْ ضَمَّ فَلِضَمَّةِ   أَوَّلِ الْفِعْلِ نَقَلَ حَرَكَتَهَا إِلَى مَا قَبْلَهَا وَأَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  بِكَسْرِ   الطَّاءِ ، وَمَعْنَاهُ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ إِلَى أَكْلِ مَيْتَةٍ أَيْ   أُحْوِجَ وَأُلْجِئَ إِلَيْهِ ( غَيْرَ ) نُصِبَ عَلَى الْحَالِ ، وَقِيلَ   عَلَى الِاسْتِثْنَاءِ وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ ( غَيْرَ ) يَصْلُحُ فِي   مَوْضِعِهَا ( لَا ) فَهِيَ حَالٌ وَإِذَا صَلَحَ فِي مَوْضِعِهَا ( إِلَّا   ) فَهِيَ اسْتِثْنَاءٌ ( بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ     ) أَصْلُ الْبَغْيِ قَصْدُ الْفَسَادِ ، يُقَالُ بَغَى الْجُرْحُ يَبْغِي   بَغْيًا إِذَا تَرَامَى إِلَى الْفَسَادِ وَأَصْلُ الْعُدْوَانِ الظُّلْمُ   وَمُجَاوَزَةُ الْحَدِّ ، يُقَالُ عَدَا عَلَيْهِ عَدْوًا وَعُدْوَانًا   إِذَا ظَلَمَ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ   ) فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ     ) أَيْ خَارِجٍ عَلَى السُّلْطَانِ وَلَا عَادٍ مُعْتَدٍ عَاصٍ   بِسَفَرِهِ ، بِأَنْ خَرَجَ لِقَطْعِ الطَّرِيقِ أَوْ لِفَسَادٍ فِي   الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ    . وَقَالُوا لَا يَجُوزُ لِلْعَاصِي بِسَفَرِهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ الْمَيْتَةَ إِذَا اضْطُرَّ إِلَيْهَا وَلَا أَنْ يَتَرَخَّصَ بِرُخَصِ الْمُسَافِرِ حَتَّى يَتُوبَ وَبِهِ قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ لِأَنَّ إِبَاحَتَهُ لَهُ إِعَانَةٌ لَهُ عَلَى فَسَادِهِ   وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الْبَغْيَ وَالْعُدْوَانَ رَاجِعَانِ   [ ص: 184 ] إِلَى الْأَكْلِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي تَفْصِيلِهِ فَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ    ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ   ) لَا تَأْكُلُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ اضْطِرَارٍ ( وَلَا عَادٍ   ) أَيْ لَا يَعْدُو لِشِبَعِهِ وَقِيلَ ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ   ) أَيْ غَيْرَ طَالِبِهَا وَهُوَ يَجِدُ غَيْرَهَا ( وَلَا عَادٍ     ) أَيْ غَيْرَ مُتَعَدٍّ مَا حُدَّ لَهُ فَمَا يَأْكُلُ حَتَّى يَشْبَعَ   وَلَكِنْ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا قُوتًا مِقْدَارَ مَا يَمْسِكُ رَمَقَهُ  وَقَالَ  مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ   ) أَيْ مُسْتَحِلٍّ لَهَا ( وَلَا عَادٍ   ) أَيْ مُتَزَوِّدٍ مِنْهَا وَقِيلَ ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ   ) أَيْ غَيْرَ مُجَاوِزٍ لِلْقَدْرِ الَّذِي أُحِلَّ لَهُ ( وَلَا عَادٍ   ) أَيْ لَا يُقَصِّرُ فِيمَا أُبِيحَ لَهُ فَيَدَعُهُ قَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ    : مَنِ اضْطُرَّ إِلَى الْمَيْتَةِ ، وَالدَّمِ وَلَحْمِ الْخِنْزِيرِ فَلَمْ يَأْكُلْ وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ حَتَّى مَاتَ دَخْلَ النَّارَ 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي مِقْدَارِ مَا يَحِلُّ لِلْمُضْطَرِّ أَكْلُهُ مِنَ الْمَيْتَةِ فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ مِقْدَارُ مَا يَسُدُّ رَمَقَهُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَأَحَدُ قَوْلَيِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . وَالْقَوْلُ الْآخَرُ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ حَتَّى يَشْبَعَ وَبِهِ قَالَ مَالِكٌ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَقَالَ سَهْلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ    ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ   ) مُفَارِقٍ لِلْجَمَاعَةِ ( وَلَا عَادٍ   ) مُبْتَدِعٍ مُخَالِفٍ لِلسُّنَّةِ وَلَمْ يُرَخِّصْ لِلْمُبْتَدِعِ فِي تَنَاوُلِ الْمُحَرَّمِ عِنْدَ الضَّرُورَةِ ( فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   ) أَيْ فَلَا حَرَجَ عَلَيْهِ فِي أَكْلِهَا ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ   ) لِمَنْ أَكَلَ فِي حَالِ الِاضْطِرَارِ ( رَحِيمٌ   ) حَيْثُ رَخَّصَ لِلْعِبَادِ فِي ذَلِكَ 
( إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا أُولَئِكَ مَا  يَأْكُلُونَ فِي  بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا النَّارَ وَلَا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ  يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   ( 174 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي رُؤَسَاءِ الْيَهُودِ  وَعُلَمَائِهِمْ   كَانُوا يُصِيبُونَ مِنْ سَفَلَتِهِمُ الْهَدَايَا وَالْمَآكِلَ  وَكَانُوا  يَرْجُونَ أَنْ يَكُونَ النَّبِيُّ الْمَبْعُوثُ مِنْهُمْ  فَلَمَّا بُعِثَ  مُحَمَّدٌ  صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ خَافُوا ذَهَابَ مَأْكَلِهِمْ   وَزَوَالَ رِيَاسَتِهِمْ فَعَمَدُوا إِلَى صِفَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَغَيَّرُوهَا ثُمَّ أَخْرَجُوهَا إِلَيْهِمْ   فَلَمَّا نَظَرَتِ السَّفَلَةُ إِلَى النَّعْتِ الْمُغَيَّرِ وَجَدُوهُ   مُخَالِفًا لِصِفَةِ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَمْ يَتَّبِعُوهُ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ   ) يَعْنِي صِفَةَ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَنُبُوَّتَهُ ( وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ   ) أَيْ بِالْمَكْتُومِ ( ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا   ) أَيْ عِوَضًا يَسِيرًا يَعْنِي الْمَآكِلَ الَّتِي يُصِيبُونَهَا مِنْ سَفَلَتِهِمْ ( أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلَّا النَّارَ     ) يَعْنِي إِلَّا مَا يُؤَدِّيهِمْ إِلَى النَّارِ وَهُوَ الرِّشْوَةُ   وَالْحَرَامُ وَثَمَنُ الدِّينِ فَلَمَّا كَانَ يُفْضِي ذَلِكَ بِهِمْ   إِلَى النَّارِ فَكَأَنَّهُمْ أَكَلُوا النَّارَ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّهُ   يَصِيرُ نَارًا فِي بُطُونِهِمْ ( وَلَا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ     ) أَيْ لَا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِالرَّحْمَةِ وَبِمَا يَسُرُّهُمْ إِنَّمَا   يُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِالتَّوْبِيخِ . وَقِيلَ أَرَادَ بِهِ أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ   عَلَيْهِمْ غَضْبَانَ كَمَا يُقَالُ فُلَانٌ   [ ص: 185 ] لَا يُكَلِّمُ فُلَانًا إِذَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ غَضْبَانَ ( وَلَا يُزَكِّيهِمْ   ) أَيْ لَا يُطَهِّرُهُمْ مِنْ دَنَسِ الذُّنُوبِ ( وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   ) . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أُحِلَّتْ لَنَا مَيْتَتَانِ وَدَمَانِ الْمَيْتَتَانِ الْحُوتُ وَالْجَرَادُ وَالدَّمَانِ أَحْسَبُهُ قَالَ الْكَبِدُ وَالطِّحَالُ   . . . " ]
( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلَالَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ فَمَا أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ   ( 175 ) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ   ( 176 ) ) 

( لَيْسَ  الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ  الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ  وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ  وَآتَى الْمَالَ عَلَى  حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ  السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ  وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى  الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا  عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ  فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ  الْبَأْسِ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  صَدَقُوا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ   ( 177 ) ) 

( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلَالَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ فَمَا أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ   ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ      : هو ما : اسْتِفْهَامٌ مَعْنَاهُ مَا الَّذِي صَبَّرَهُمْ عَلَى   النَّارِ وَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ يُصَبِّرُهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ حَتَّى تَرَكُوا   الْحَقَّ وَاتَّبَعُوا الْبَاطِلَ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ      : وَاللَّهِ مَا لَهُمْ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ صَبْرٍ وَلَكِنْ مَا  أَجْرَأَهُمْ  عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الَّذِي يُقَرِّبُهُمْ إِلَى النَّارِ قَالَ  الْكِسَائِيُّ    : فَمَا أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى عَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ أَيْ مَا أَدْوَمَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ 

( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ     ) يَعْنِي ذَلِكَ الْعَذَابَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ   بِالْحَقِّ فَأَنْكَرُوهُ وَكَفَرُوا بِهِ وَحِينَئِذٍ يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ فِي   مَحَلِّ الرَّفْعِ وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَحَلُّهُ نَصْبٌ ، مَعْنَاهُ   فِعْلُنَا ذَلِكَ بِهِمْ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ أَيْ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ   الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ فَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ ذَلِكَ أَيْ   فِعْلُهُمُ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُونَ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ ، وَالِاخْتِلَافِ   وَالِاجْتِرَاءِ عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ   الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " إِنَّ   الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ أَمْ لَمْ   تُنْذِرْهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ   " ( 7 - الْبَقَرَةِ ( وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ   ) فَآمَنُوا بِبَعْضٍ وَكَفَرُوا بِبَعْضٍ ( لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ   ) أَيْ فِي خِلَافٍ وَضَلَالٍ بَعِيدٍ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  وَحَفْصٌ      : لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ بِنَصْبِ الرَّاءِ وَالْبَاقُونَ بِرَفْعِهَا فَمَنْ   رَفَعَهَا جَعَلَ ( الْبِرَّ ) اسْمَ لَيْسَ وَخَبَرُهُ قَوْلُهُ : أَنْ   تَوَلَّوْا تَقْدِيرُهُ لَيْسَ الْبِرُّ تَوْلِيَتَكُمْ وُجُوهَكُمْ ، :   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " مَا كَانَ حُجَّتَهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا ائْتُوا     " ( 25 - الْجَاثِيَةِ ) وَالْبِرُّ كُلُّ عَمَلِ خَيْرٍ يُفْضِي   بِصَاحِبِهِ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمُخَاطَبِينَ بِهَذِهِ   الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ عَنَى بِهَا الْيَهُودَ  وَالنَّصَارَى ،  وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ  كَانَتْ تُصَلِّي قِبَلَ الْمَغْرِبِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَالنَّصَارَى  قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَزَعَمَ كُلُّ   [ ص:  186 ] فَرِيقٍ  مِنْهُمْ أَنَّ الْبِرَّ فِي ذَلِكَ فَأَخْبَرَ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى أَنَّ  الْبِرَّ غَيْرُ دِينِهِمْ وَعَمَلِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّهُ مَا  بَيَّنَهُ فِي  هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ قَتَادَةُ   وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ      . وَقَالَ الْآخَرُونَ الْمُرَادُ بِهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ   الرَّجُلَ كَانَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ قَبْلَ نُزُولِ الْفَرَائِضِ   إِذَا أَتَى بِالشَّهَادَتَي  ْنِ وَصَلَّى الصَّلَاةَ إِلَى أَيِّ جِهَةٍ   كَانَتْ ثُمَّ مَاتَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ وَجَبَتْ لَهُ الْجَنَّةُ 

وَلَمَّا هَاجَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   وَنَزَلَتِ الْفَرَائِضُ وَحُدِّدَتِ الْحُدُودُ وَصُرِفَتِ الْقِبْلَةُ   إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فَقَالَ : ( لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ   ) أَيْ كُلُّهُ أَنْ تُصَلُّوا قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَا تَعْمَلُوا عَلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ ( وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ   ) مَا ذُكِرَ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَعَلَى هَذَا الْقَوْلِ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ   وَعَطَاءٌ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    . ( وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ   ) قَرَأَ نَافِعٌ  وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَلَكِنْ خَفِيفَةَ النُّونِ الْبِرُّ رُفِعَ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِتَشْدِيدِ النُّونِ وَنَصْبِ الْبِرِّ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ    )  جَعَلَ مَنْ وَهِيَ اسْمٌ خَبَرًا لِلْبِرِّ وَهُوَ فِعْلٌ وَلَا  يُقَالُ  الْبِرُّ زِيدَ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ ، قِيلَ لَمَّا وَقَعَ  مَنْ  فِي مَوْضِعِ الْمَصْدَرِ جَعَلَهُ خَبَرًا لِلْبِرِّ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ   وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ الْإِيمَانُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْعَرَبُ تَجْعَلُ الِاسْمَ   خَبَرًا لِلْفِعْلِ وَأَنْشَدَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : 
**لَعَمْرُكَ مَا الْفِتْيَانُ أَنْ تَنْبُتَ اللِّحَى وَلَكِنَّمَا الْفِتْيَانُ كُلُّ فَتًى نَدِيِّ* *

فَجَعَلَ نَبَاتَ اللِّحَى خَبَرًا لِلْفَتَى وَقِيلَ فِيهِ إِضْمَارٌ   مَعْنَاهُ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ بِرُّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ فَاسْتَغْنَى   بِذِكْرِ الْأَوَّلِ عَنِ الثَّانِي كَقَوْلِهِمُ الْجُودُ حَاتِمٌ  أَيِ الْجُودُ جُودُ حَاتِمٍ  وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ وَلَكِنَّ ذَا الْبِرِّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " هُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   " ( 163 - آلِ عِمْرَانَ ) أَيْ ذُو دَرَجَاتٍ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ وَلَكِنَّ الْبَارَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلتَّقْوَى   " ( 132 - طه ) أَيْ لِلْمُتَّقِي وَالْمُرَادُ مِنَ الْبِرِّ هَاهُنَا الْإِيمَانُ وَالتَّقْوَى 

( وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ   ) ( كُلِّهِمْ وَالْكِتَابِ ) يَعْنِي الْكُتُبَ الْمُنَزَّلَةَ ( وَالنَّبِيِّينَ ) أَجْمَعَ ( وَآتَى الْمَالَ   ) أَعْطَى الْمَالَ ( عَلَى حُبِّهِ     ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذِهِ الْكِنَايَةِ فَقَالَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ   التَّفْسِيرِ : إِنَّهَا رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى الْمَالِ أَيْ أَعْطَى الْمَالَ   فِي حَالِ صِحَّتِهِ وَمَحَبَّتِهِ الْمَالَ قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    : أَنْ تُؤْتِيَهُ وَأَنْتَ صَحِيحٌ شَحِيحٌ تَأْمُلُ الْغِنَى وَتَخْشَى الْفَقْرَ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ  ثَنَا عُمَارَةُ بْنُ الْقَعْقَاعِ  أَنَا أَبُو زُرْعَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : جَاءَ   رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيُّ الصَّدَقَةِ أَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا ؟ قَالَ أَنْ   تَصَدَّقَ وَأَنْتَ صَحِيحٌ شَحِيحٌ تَخْشَى الْفَقْرَ وَتَأْمُلُ الْغِنَى   وَلَا تُمْهِلْ حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَتِ الْحُلْقُومَ قُلْتَ لِفُلَانٍ   [  ص: 187 ] كَذَا وَلِفُلَانٍ كَذَا وَقَدْ كَانَ لِفُلَانٍ   . 

وَقِيلَ هِيَ عَائِدَةٌ عَلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَيْ عَلَى حُبِّ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى 

( ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى   ) أَهْلَ الْقَرَابَةِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الضَّبِّيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ  أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ الْأَحْوَلِ  عَنْ  حَفْصَةَ بِنْتِ سِيرِينَ  عَنِ الرَّبَابِ  عَنْ عَمِّهَا سَلْمَانَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ،  يَبْلُغُ بِهِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : الصَّدَقَةُ عَلَى الْمِسْكِينِ صَدَقَةٌ وَعَلَى ذِي الرَّحِمِ ثِنْتَانِ : صَدَقَةٌ وَصِلَةٌ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ   ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ      : يَعْنِي الْمُسَافِرَ الْمُنْقَطِعَ عَنْ أَهْلِهِ يَمُرُّ عَلَيْكَ   وَيُقَالُ لِلْمُسَافِرِ ابْنُ السَّبِيلِ لِمُلَازَمَتِهِ الطَّرِيقَ   وَقِيلَ هُوَ الضَّيْفُ يَنْزِلُ بِالرَّجُلِ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَلْيُكْرِمْ ضَيْفَهُ   . . . " ]
( وَالسَّائِلِينَ ) يَعْنِي الطَّالِبِينَ 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  عَنْ أَبِي بُجَيْدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ وَهُوَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ بُجَيْدٍ  عَنْ جَدَّتِهِ وَهِيَ أُمُّ بُجَيْدٍ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " رُدُّوا السَّائِلَ وَلَوْ بِظِلْفٍ مُحْرَقٍ   " وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ قَالَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنْ لَمْ تَجِدِي شَيْئًا إِلَّا ظِلْفًا مُحْرَقًا فَادْفَعِيهِ إِلَيْهِ   " قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَفِي الرِّقَابِ   ) يَعْنِي الْمُكَاتِبِينَ قَالَهُ أَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ   [ ص: 188 ] وَقِيلَ عِتْقُ النَّسَمَةِ وَفَكُّ الرَّقَبَةِ ، وَقِيلَ فِدَاءُ الْأُسَارَى ( وَأَقَامَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ   ) وَأَعْطَى الزَّكَاةَ ( وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ   ) فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَفِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ النَّاسِ ( إِذَا عَاهَدُوا     ) يَعْنِي إِذَا وَعَدُوا أَنْجَزُوا وَإِذَا حَلَفُوا وَنَذَرُوا   أَوْفَوْا وَإِذَا عَاهَدُوا أَوْفَوْا وَإِذَا قَالُوا صَدَقُوا وَإِذَا   ائْتُمِنُوا أَدَّوْا وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي رَفْعِ قَوْلِهِ وَالْمُوفُونَ ،   قِيلَ هُوَ عَطْفٌ عَلَى خَبَرٍ مَعْنَاهُ وَلَكِنَّ ذَا الْبِرِّ   الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ وَقِيلَ تَقْدِيرُهُ وَهُمُ   الْمُوفُونَ كَأَنَّهُ عَدَّ أَصْنَافًا ثُمَّ قَالَ هُمْ وَالْمُوفُونَ   كَذَا ، وَقِيلَ رَفْعٌ عَلَى الِابْتِدَاءِ وَالْخَبَرِ يَعْنِي وَهُمُ   الْمُوفُونَ ثُمَّ قَالَ ( وَالصَّابِرِينَ ) وَفِي نَصْبِهَا أَرْبَعَةُ   أَوْجُهٍ 

قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ     : نَصْبُهَا  عَلَى تَطَاوُلِ الْكَلَامِ وَمِنْ شَأْنِ الْعَرَبِ أَنْ  تُغَيِّرَ  الْإِعْرَابِ إِذَا طَالَ الْكَلَامُ وَالنَّسَقُ وَمِثْلُهُ فِي  سُورَةِ  النِّسَاءِ " وَالْمُقِيمِينَ الصَّلَاةَ   " ( سورةالمائدة - 162 ( وَالصَّابِئُونَ وَالنَّصَارَى     ) ، وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ أَعْنِي الصَّابِرِينَ ، وَقِيلَ نَصْبُهُ  نَسَقًا  عَلَى قَوْلِهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى أَيْ وَآتَى الصَّابِرِينَ 

وَقَالَ الْخَلِيلُ    :  نُصِبَ عَلَى  الْمَدْحِ وَالْعَرَبُ تَنْصِبُ الْكَلَامَ عَلَى الْمَدْحِ  وَالذَّمِّ [  كَأَنَّهُمْ يُرِيدُونَ إِفْرَادَ الْمَمْدُوحِ  وَالْمَذْمُومِ فَلَا  يُتْبِعُونَهُ أَوَّلَ الْكَلَامِ وَيَنْصِبُونَهُ  فَالْمَدْحُ كَقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى " وَالْمُقِيمِينَ الصَّلَاةَ   " ] ( 162 - النِّسَاءِ ) . 

وَالذَّمُّ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " مَلْعُونِينَ أَيْنَمَا ثُقِفُوا   " ( 61 - الْأَحْزَابِ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ   ) أَيِ الشِّدَّةِ وَالْفَقْرِ ( وَالضَّرَّاءِ ) الْمَرَضِ وَالزَّمَانَةِ ( وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ   ) أَيِ الْقِتَالِ وَالْحَرْبِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا الْمُطَهَّرُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْفَارِسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو ذَرٍّ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الصَّالِحَانِيّ  ُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ حِبَّانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْبَغَوِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ  أَخْبَرَنَا زُهَيْرٌ  عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ  عَنْ حَارِثَةَ بْنِ مُضَرِّبٍ  عَنْ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : كُنَّا إِذَا احْمَرَّ الْبَأْسُ وَلَقِيَ   [ ص:  189 ] الْقَوْمُ  الْقَوْمَ اتَّقَيْنَا بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فَمَا يَكُونُ أَحَدٌ أَقْرَبَ إِلَى الْعَدُوِّ  مِنْهُ .  يَعْنِي إِذَا اشْتَدَّ الْحَرْبُ   ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا   ) فِي إِيمَانِهِمْ ( وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ   ) . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (30)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 178 إلى الاية 183
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ  الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى  الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ  وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى  فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ  فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ذَلِكَ  تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَرَحْمَةٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ  فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   ( 178 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ   ) قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ  وَقَتَادَةُ      : نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي حَيَّيْنِ مِنْ أَحْيَاءِ الْعَرَبِ   اقْتَتَلُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ قَبْلَ الْإِسْلَامِ بِقَلِيلٍ وَكَانَتْ   بَيْنَهُمَا قَتْلَى وَجِرَاحَاتٍ لَمْ يَأْخُذْهَا بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ  بَعْضٍ  حَتَّى جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ قَالَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ    : كَانَتْ بَيْنَ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ  وَالنَّضِيرِ  وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : كَانَتْ بَيْنَ الْأَوْسِ  وَالْخَزْرَجِ  وَقَالُوا   جَمِيعًا كَانَ لِأَحَدِ الْحَيَّيْنِ عَلَى الْآخَرِ طُولٌ فِي   الْكَثْرَةِ وَالشَّرَفِ وَكَانُوا يَنْكِحُونَ نِسَاءَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ   مُهُورٍ فَأَقْسَمُوا لَنَقْتُلَنَّ بِالْعَبْدِ مِنَّا الْحُرَّ مِنْهُمْ   وَبِالْمَرْأَةِ مِنَّا الرَّجُلَ مِنْهُمْ وَبِالرَّجُلِ مِنَّا   الرَّجُلَيْنِ مِنْهُمْ وَجَعَلُوا جِرَاحَاتِهِمْ ضِعْفَيْ جِرَاحَاتِ   أُولَئِكَ فَرَفَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ وَأَمَرَ   بِالْمُسَاوَاةِ فَرَضُوا وَأَسْلَمُوا . 

قَوْلُهُ ( كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ   ) أَيْ فُرِضَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ   ( فِي الْقَتْلَى   ) وَالْقِصَاصُ الْمُسَاوَاةُ وَالْمُمَاثَلَة  ُ فِي   الْجِرَاحَاتِ وَالدِّيَاتِ وَأَصْلُهُ مِنْ قَصَّ الْأَثَرَ إِذَا   اتَّبَعَهُ فَالْمَفْعُولُ بِهِ يَتْبَعُ مَا فُعِلَ بِهِ فَيَفْعَلُ   مِثْلَهُ 

ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ الْمُمَاثَلَةَ فَقَالَ ( الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى     ) وَجُمْلَةُ الْحُكْمِ فِيهِ أَنَّهُ إِذَا تَكَافَأَ الدَّمَانِ مِنَ   الْأَحْرَارِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَوِ الْعَبِيدِ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَوِ   الْأَحْرَارِ مِنَ الْمُعَاهِدِينَ أَوِ الْعَبِيدِ مِنْهُمْ قُتِلَ مِنْ   كُلِّ صِنْفٍ مِنْهُمُ الذَّكَرُ إِذَا قُتِلَ بِالذَّكَرِ وَبِالْأُنْثَى   وَتُقْتَلُ الْأُنْثَى إِذَا قَتَلَتْ بِالْأُنْثَى وَبِالذَّكَرِ وَلَا   يُقْتَلُ مُؤْمِنٌ بِكَافِرٍ وَلَا حُرٌّ بِعَبْدٍ وَلَا وَالِدٌ بِوَلَدٍ   وَلَا مُسْلِمٌ بِذِمِّيٍّ وَيُقْتَلُ الذِّمِّيُّ بِالْمُسْلِمِ   وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْوَلَدُ بِالْوَالِدِ هَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ   أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  أَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنْ مُطَرِّفٍ  عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ  عَنْ  أَبِي جُحَيْفَةَ  قَالَ   " سَأَلْتُ عَلِيًّا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ هَلْ عِنْدَكَ عَنِ  النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شَيْءٌ سِوَى الْقُرْآنِ  فَقَالَ لَا    [ ص: 190 ] وَالَّذِي خَلَقَ   الْحَبَّةَ وَبَرَأَ النَّسَمَةَ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْتِيَ اللَّهُ عَبَدًا   فَهْمًا فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَمَا فِي هَذِهِ الصَّحِيفَةِ قُلْتُ وَمَا فِي   هَذِهِ الصَّحِيفَةِ قَالَ : الْعَقْلُ وَفِكَاكُ الْأَسِيرِ وَلَا يُقْتَلُ مُؤْمِنٌ بِكَافِرٍ   "   . وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَا تُقَامُ الْحُدُودُ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ وَلَا يُقَادُ بِالْوَلَدِ الْوَالِدُ   " . وَذَهَبَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  وَالنَّخَعِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ  إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُسْلِمَ يُقْتَلُ بِالذِّمِّيِّ وَإِلَى   أَنَّ الْحُرَّ يُقْتَلُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْحَدِيثُ حُجَّةٌ لِمَنْ لَمْ   يُوجِبِ الْقِصَاصَ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ بِقَتْلِ الذِّمِّيِّ وَتُقْتَلُ   الْجَمَاعَةُ بِالْوَاحِدِ رُوِيَ عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  أَنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخِطَّابِ  قَتَلَ   سَبْعَةً أَوْ خَمْسَةً بِرَجُلٍ قَتَلُوهُ غِيلَةً ، وَقَالَ لَوْ   تَمَالَأَ عَلَيْهِ أَهْلُ صَنْعَاءَ لَقَتَلْتُهُمْ بِهِ جَمِيعًا   "   وَيَجْرِي الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْأَطْرَافِ كَمَا   يَجْرِي فِي النُّفُوسِ إِلَّا فِي شَيْءٍ وَاحِدٍ وَهُوَ أَنَّ   الصَّحِيحَ السَّوِيَّ يُقْتَلُ بِالْمَرِيضِ الزَّمِنِ وَفِي الْأَطْرَافِ   لَوْ قَطَعَ يَدًا شَلَّاءَ أَوْ نَاقِصَةً بِأُصْبُعٍ لَا تُقْطَعُ  بِهَا  الصَّحِيحَةُ الْكَامِلَةُ وَذَهَبَ أَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ  إِلَى   أَنَّ الْقِصَاصَ فِي الْأَطْرَافِ لَا يَجْرِي إِلَّا بَيْنَ حُرَّيْنِ   أَوْ حُرَّتَيْنِ وَلَا يَجْرِي بَيْنَ الذَّكَرِ وَالْأُنْثَى وَلَا   بَيْنَ الْعَبِيدِ وَلَا بَيْنَ الْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدِ وَعِنْدَ الْآخَرِينَ   الطَّرَفُ فِي الْقِصَاصِ مَقِيسٌ عَلَى النَّفْسِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُنِيرٍ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ بَكْرٍ السَّهْمِيَّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدٌ  عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ النَّضْرِ  أَنَّ الرُّبَيِّعَ  عَمَّتَهُ   كَسَرَتْ ثَنِيَّةَ جَارِيَةٍ فَطَلَبُوا إِلَيْهَا الْعَفْوَ فَأَبَوْا   فَعَرَضُوا الْأَرْشَ ، فَأَبَوْا فَأَتَوْا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَبَوْا إِلَّا الْقِصَاصَ فَأَمَرَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْقِصَاصِ فَقَالَ أَنَسُ بْنُ النَّضْرِ      : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَتُكْسَرُ ثَنِيَّةُ الرُّبَيِّعِ لَا وَالَّذِي   بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ لَا تُكْسَرُ ثَنِيَّتُهَا ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَا أَنَسُ  كِتَابُ   اللَّهِ الْقِصَاصُ فَرَضِيَ الْقَوْمُ فَعَفَوْا فَقَالَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِ اللَّهِ  مَنْ لَوْ  أَقْسَمَ عَلَى اللَّهِ لَأَبَرَّهُ   .   [ ص: 191 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ     ) أَيْ تُرِكَ لَهُ وَصُفِحَ عَنْهُ مِنَ الْوَاجِبِ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ   الْقِصَاصُ فِي قَتْلِ الْعَمْدِ وَرَضِيَ بِالدِّيَةِ هَذَا قَوْلُ   أَكْثَرِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ قَالُوا الْعَفْوُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ الدِّيَةَ فِي قَتْلِ الْعَمْدِ ، وَقَوْلُهُ   ( مِنْ أَخِيهِ ) أَيْ مِنْ دَمِ أَخِيهِ وَأَرَادَ بِالْأَخِ   الْمَقْتُولَ وَالْكِنَايَتَا  نِ فِي قَوْلِهِ ( لَهُ ) ( مِنْ أَخِيهِ )   تَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى مَنْ وَهُوَ الْقَاتِلُ وَقَوْلُهُ شَيْءٌ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى   أَنَّ بَعْضَ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ إِذَا عَفَا يَسْقُطُ الْقَوَدُ لِأَنَّ   شَيْئًا مِنَ الدَّمِ قَدْ بَطَلَ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   ) أَيْ عَلَى الطَّالِبِ لِلدِّيَةِ أَنْ يَتَّبِعَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَلَا يُطَالِبُ بِأَكْثَرِ مِنْ حَقِّهِ 

( وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ    ) أَيْ  عَلَى الْمَطْلُوبِ مِنْهُ أَدَاءُ الدِّيَةِ بِالْإِحْسَانِ مِنْ  غَيْرِ  مُمَاطَلَةٍ أَمَرَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا بِالْإِحْسَانِ فِيمَا  لَهُ  وَعَلَيْهِ وَمَذْهَبُ أَكْثَرِ الْعُلَمَاءِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ   وَالتَّابِعِينَ أَنَّ وَلِيَّ الدَّمِ إِذَا عَفَا عَنِ الْقِصَاصِ عَلَى الدِّيَةِ فَلَهُ   أَخْذُ الدِّيَةِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَرْضَ بِهِ الْقَاتِلُ وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ لَا   دِيَةَ لَهُ إِلَّا بِرِضَاءِ الْقَاتِلِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ وَحُجَّةُ الْمَذْهَبِ الْأَوَّلِ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ أَبِي فُدَيْكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ  عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ  عَنْ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ الْكَعْبِيِّ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ثُمَّ   أَنْتُمْ يَا خُزَاعَةُ قَدْ قَتَلْتُمْ هَذَا الْقَتِيلَ مِنْ هُذَيْلٍ   وَأَنَا وَاللَّهِ عَاقِلُهُ فَمَنْ قَتَلَ بَعْدَهُ قَتِيلًا فَأَهْلُهُ   بَيْنَ خِيرَتَيْنِ إِنْ أَحَبُّوا قَتَلُوا وَإِنْ أَحَبُّوا أَخَذُوا   الْعَقْلَ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( ذَلِكَ تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ     ) أَيْ ذَلِكَ الَّذِي ذَكَرْتُ مِنَ الْعَفْوِ عَنِ الْقِصَاصِ  وَأَخْذِ  الدِّيَةِ تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ  الْقِصَاصَ  فِي النَّفْسِ وَالْجِرَاحِ كَانَ حَتْمًا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ  عَلَى الْيَهُودِ  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ أَخْذُ الدِّيَةِ وَكَانَ فِي شَرْعِ النَّصَارَى  الدِّيَةُ   وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فَخَيَّرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ   الْأُمَّةَ بَيْنَ الْقِصَاصِ وَبَيْنَ الْعَفْوِ عَنِ الدِّيَةِ   تَخْفِيفًا مِنْهُ وَرَحْمَةً 

( فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ   ) فَقَتَلَ الْجَانِيَ بَعْدَ الْعَفْوِ وَقَبُولِ الدِّيَةِ ( فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ   ) أَنْ يُقْتَلَ قِصَاصًا قَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : يَتَحَتَّمُ قَتْلُهُ حَتَّى لَا يَقْبَلَ الْعَفْوَ وَفِي الْآيَةِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ الْقَاتِلَ لَا يَصِيرُ كَافِرًا بِالْقَتْلِ ، لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى خَاطَبَهُ بَعْدَ الْقَتْلِ بِخِطَابِ الْإِيمَانِ فَقَالَ ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ   ) وَقَالَ فِي آخِرِ الْآيَةِ ( فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ   ) وَأَرَادَ بِهِ أُخُوَّةَ الْإِيمَانِ فَلَمْ يَقْطَعِ الْأُخُوَّةَ بَيْنَهُمَا بِالْقَتْلِ 
( وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   ( 179 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ   ) أَيْ بَقَاءٌ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْقَاصِدَ لِلْقَتْلِ إِذَا عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ إِذَا قَتَلَ   [ ص:  192 ] يُقْتَلُ  يَمْتَنِعُ عَنِ الْقَتْلِ فَيَكُونُ فِيهِ بَقَاؤُهُ  وَبَقَاءُ مَنْ  هَمَّ بِقَتْلِهِ وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَثَلِ الْقَتْلُ قَلَّلَ  الْقَتْلَ  وَقِيلَ فِي الْمَثَلِ الْقَتْلُ أَنْفَى لِلْقَتْلِ " وَقِيلَ  مَعْنَى  الْحَيَاةِ سَلَامَتُهُ مِنْ قِصَاصِ الْآخِرَةِ فَإِنَّهُ إِذَا  اقْتُصَّ  مِنْهُ حَيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا لَمْ يُقْتَصَّ مِنْهُ فِي  الدُّنْيَا  اقْتُصَّ مِنْهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ( يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   ) أَيْ تَنْتَهُونَ عَنِ الْقَتْلِ مَخَافَةَ الْقَوَدِ 
( كُتِبَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا  حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  الْوَصِيَّةُ  لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا  عَلَى  الْمُتَّقِينَ   ( 180 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ   ) أَيْ فُرِضَ عَلَيْكُمْ ( إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ   ) أَيْ جَاءَهُ أَسْبَابُ الْمَوْتِ وَآثَارُهُ مِنَ الْعِلَلِ وَالْأَمْرَاضِ ( إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا   ) أَيْ مَالًا نَظِيرُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ   " ( 272 - الْبَقَرَةِ ( الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ   ) كَانَتِ الْوَصِيَّةُ فَرِيضَةً   فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ عَلَى  مَنْ  مَاتَ وَلَهُ مَالٌ ثُمَّ نُسِخَتْ بِآيَةِ الْمِيرَاثِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَحْمِشٍ الزِّيَادِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ حَفْصٍ التَّاجِرُ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ  أَخْبَرَنَا الْهَيْثَمُ بْنُ جَمِيلٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ  شَهْرِ بْنِ حَوْشَبٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ غَنْمٍ  عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ خَارِجَةَ  قَالَ كُنْتُ آخِذًا بِزِمَامِ نَاقَةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَعْطَى كُلَّ ذِي حَقٍّ حَقَّهُ وَلَا وَصِيَّةَ لِوَارِثٍ ،   فَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ وُجُوبَهَا صَارَ مَنْسُوخًا فِي حَقِّ   الْأَقَارِبِ الَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ وَبَقِيَ وُجُوبُهَا فِي حَقِّ الَّذِينَ   لَا يَرِثُونَ مِنَ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقَارِبِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   وَطَاوُسٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَالْحَسَنِ  قَالَ طَاوُسٌ      : مَنْ أَوْصَى لِقَوْمٍ سَمَّاهُمْ وَتَرَكَ ذَوِي قَرَابَتِهِ   مُحْتَاجِينَ انْتُزِعَتْ مِنْهُمْ وَرُدَّتْ إِلَى ذَوِي قَرَابَتِهِ   وَذَهَبَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْوُجُوبَ صَارَ مَنْسُوخًا فِي   حَقِّ الْكَافَّةِ وَهِيَ حَتْمِيَّةٌ فِي حَقِّ الَّذِينَ لَا يَرِثُونَ     [ ص: 193 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا طَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَا حَقُّ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ لَهُ شَيْءٌ يُوصِي فِيهِ يَبِيتُ لَيْلَتَيْنِ إِلَّا وَوَصِيَّتُهُ مَكْتُوبَةٌ عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   ) يُرِيدُ يُوصِي بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلَا يَزِيدُ عَلَى الثُّلُثِ وَلَا يُوصِي لِلْغَنِيِّ وَيَدَعُ الْفَقِيرَ قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    : الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْأَخَلِّ فَالْأَخَلِّ أَيِ الْأَحْوَجِ فَالْأَحْوَجِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْحِيرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ رُحَيْمٍ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَازِمِ بْنِ أَبِي غَرَزَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُوسَى  وَأَبُو نُعَيْمٍ  عَنْ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَنْ عَامِرِ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ  عَنْ  سَعْدِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  قَالَ   جَاءَنِي النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَعُودُنِي   فَقُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، أُوصِي بِمَالِي كُلِّهِ قَالَ لَا قُلْتُ   فَالشَّطْرِ قَالَ لَا قُلْتُ فَالثُّلُثِ ؟ قَالَ الثُّلُثُ وَالثُّلُثُ   كَثِيرٌ إِنَّكَ أَنْ تَدَعَ وَرَثَتَكَ أَغْنِيَاءَ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَنْ   تَدَعَهُمْ عَالَةً يَتَكَفَّفُونَ النَّاسَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ   . 

وَعَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ  أَنَّ رَجُلًا قَالَ  لِعَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهَا إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُوصِيَ قَالَتْ كَمْ مَالُكَ قَالَ   ثَلَاثَةُ آلَافٍ قَالَتْ كَمْ عِيَالُكَ قَالَ أَرْبَعَةٌ ، قَالَتْ   إِنَّمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ ( إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا   ) وَإِنَّ هَذَا شَيْءٌ يَسِيرٌ فَاتْرُكْ لِعِيَالِكَ 

وَقَالَ عَلَيٌّ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ  لَأَنْ أُوصِيَ بِالْخُمْسِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ  أُوصِيَ  بِالرُّبْعِ وَلَأَنْ أُوصِيَ بِالرُّبْعِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ  أَنْ  أُوصِيَ بِالثُّلُثِ فَمَنْ أَوْصَى بِالثُّلُثِ فَلَمْ يَتْرُكْ   .   وَقَالَ  الْحَسَنُ الْبَصْرِيُّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يُوصِي بِالسُّدْسِ أَوِ الْخُمْسِ أَوِ الرُّبْعِ ، وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  إِنَّمَا كَانُوا يُوصُونَ بِالْخُمْسِ أَوِ الرُّبْعِ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( حَقًّا   ) نُصِبَ عَلَى الْمَصْدَرِ وَقِيلَ عَلَى الْمَفْعُولِ أَيْ جَعَلَ الْوَصِيَّةَ حَقًّا ( عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ   )   [ ص: 194 ] الْمُؤْمِنِينَ 
( فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَمَا سَمِعَهُ فَإِنَّمَا إِثْمُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 181 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ ) أَيْ غَيَّرَ الْوَصِيَّةَ فِي   الْأَوْصِيَاءِ أَوِ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ أَوِ الشُّهُودِ ( بَعْدَمَا سَمِعَهُ )   أَيْ بَعْدَمَا سَمِعَ قَوْلَ الْمُوصِي وَلِذَلِكَ ذَكَرَ الْكِنَايَةَ   مَعَ كَوْنِ الْوَصِيَّةِ مُؤَنَّثَةً وَقِيلَ الْكِنَايَةُ رَاجِعَةٌ   إِلَى الْإِيصَاءِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : "فَمَنْ جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   " ( 275 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) رَدَّ الْكِنَايَةَ إِلَى الْوَعْظِ ( فَإِنَّمَا إِثْمُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ   ) وَالْمَيِّتُ بَرِيءٌ مِنْهُ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ   ) لِمَا أَوْصَى بِهِ الْمُوصِي ( عَلِيمٌ   ) بِتَبْدِيلِ الْمُبَدِّلِ أَوْ سَمِيعٌ لِوَصِيَّتِهِ عَلِيمٌ بِنِيَّتِهِ
( فَمَنْ خَافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفًا أَوْ إِثْمًا فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ( 182 ) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ   ( 183 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَمَنْ خَافَ   ) أَيْ عَلِمَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ   " ( 229 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) أَيْ عَلِمْتُمْ ( مِنْ مُوصٍ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَيَعْقُوبُ  بِفَتْحِ الْوَاوِ وَتَشْدِيدِ الصَّادِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا   " ( 13 - الشُّورَى ) " وَوَصَّيْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ   " ( 8 - الْعَنْكَبُوتِ ) وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِسُكُونِ الْوَاوِ وَتَخْفِيفِ الصَّادِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلَادِكُمْ   " ( 11 - النِّسَاءِ ) " مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ   " ( 12 - النِّسَاءِ ( جَنَفًا   ) أَيْ جَوْرًا وَعُدُولًا عَنِ الْحَقِّ ، وَالْجَنَفُ الْمَيْلُ ( أَوْ إِثْمًا ) أَيْ ظُلْمًا قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَالرَّبِيعُ    : الْجَنَفُ الْخَطَأُ وَالْإِثْمُ الْعَمْدُ ( فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   ) وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ      : مَعْنَاهَا أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ إِذَا حَضَرَ مَرِيضًا وَهُوَ يُوصِي   فَرَآهُ يَمِيلُ إِمَّا بِتَقْصِيرٍ أَوْ إِسْرَافٍ أَوْ وَضْعِ   الْوَصِيَّةِ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهَا فَلَا حَرَجَ عَلَى مَنْ حَضَرَهُ   أَنْ يَأْمُرَهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَيَنْهَاهُ عَنِ الْجَنَفِ فَيَنْظُرُ   لِلْمُوصَى وَلِلْوَرَثَةِ وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ إِنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِهِ أَنَّهُ   إِذَا أَخْطَأَ الْمَيِّتُ فِي وَصِيَّتِهِ أَوْ جَارَ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَلَا   حَرَجَ عَلَى وَلِيِّهِ أَوْ وَصِيِّهِ أَوْ وَالِي أُمُورِ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ أَنْ يُصْلِحَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِ بَيْنَ وَرَثَتِهِ وَبَيْنَ   الْمُوصَى لَهُمْ وَيَرُدَّ الْوَصِيَّةَ إِلَى الْعَدْلِ وَالْحَقِّ  فَلَا  إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ أَيْ فَلَا حَرَجَ عَلَيْهِ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ) وَقَالَ طَاوُسٌ      : جَنَفَةٌ تَوْلِيجَةٌ وَهُوَ أَنْ يُوصِيَ لِبَنِي بَنِيهِ يُرِيدُ   ابْنَهُ وَلِوَلَدِ ابْنَتِهِ وَلِزَوْجِ ابْنَتِهِ يُرِيدُ بِذَلِكَ   ابْنَتَهُ 

قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : كَانَ الْأَوْلِيَاءُ وَالْأَوْصِيَاء  ُ يُمْضُونَ وَصِيَّةَ الْمَيِّتِ بَعْدَ نُزُولِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَمَا سَمِعَهُ   " الْآيَةَ وَإِنِ اسْتَغْرَقَ الْمَالَ كُلَّهُ وَلَمْ يَبْقَ لِلْوَرَثَةِ شَيْءٌ ثُمَّ نَسَخَهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " فَمَنْ خَافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفًا   " الْآيَةَ قَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ      : فَعَجَزَ الْمُوصِي أَنْ يُوصِيَ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ   كَمَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَعَجَزَ الْمُوصِي أَنْ يُصْلِحَ   فَانْتَزَعَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمْ فَفَرَضَ الْفَرَائِضَ 

رُوِيَ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ لِيَعْمَلُ أَوِ الْمَرْأَةُ بِطَاعَةِ اللَّهِ سِتِّينَ سَنَةً ثُمَّ   [ ص: 195 ] يَحْضُرُهُمَا الْمَوْتُ فَيُضَارَّانِ فِي الْوَصِيَّةِ فَتَجِبُ لَهُمَا النَّارُ ،   " ثُمَّ قَرَأَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ    : ( مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ   ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ ( غَيْرَ مُضَارٍّ   ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ   ) أَيْ فُرِضَ وَأُوجِبَ وَالصَّوْمُ وَالصِّيَامُ فِي اللُّغَةِ الْإِمْسَاكُ   يُقَالُ صَامَ النَّهَارُ إِذَا اعْتَدَلَ وَقَامَ قَائِمُ الظَّهِيرَةِ   لِأَنَّ الشَّمْسَ إِذَا بَلَغَتْ كَبِدَ السَّمَاءِ وَقَفَتْ  وَأَمْسَكَتْ  عَنِ السَّيْرِ سُوَيْعَةً وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " فَقُولِي إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا     " ( 26 - مَرْيَمَ ) أَيْ صَمْتًا لِأَنَّهُ إِمْسَاكٌ عَنِ الْكَلَامِ   وَفِي الشَّرِيعَةِ الصَّوْمُ وَهُوَ الْإِمْسَاكُ عَنِ الْأَكْلِ ،   وَالشُّرْبِ وَالْجِمَاعِ مَعَ النِّيَّةِ فِي وَقْتٍ مَخْصُوصٍ ( كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   ) الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالْأُمَمِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذَا التَّشْبِيهِ فَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : كَانَ صَوْمُ مَنْ قَبَلْنَا مِنَ الْعَتَمَةِ إِلَى اللَّيْلَةِ الْقَابِلَةِ كَمَا كَانَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ 

وَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ أَرَادَ أَنَّ صِيَامَ رَمَضَانَ كَانَ وَاجِبًا عَلَى النَّصَارَى  كَمَا   فُرِضَ عَلَيْنَا فَرُبَّمَا كَانَ يَقَعُ فِي الْحَرِّ الشَّدِيدِ   وَالْبَرْدِ الشَّدِيدِ وَكَانَ يَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَسْفَارِهِمْ   وَيَضُرُّهُمْ فِي مَعَايِشِهِمْ فَاجْتَمَعَ رَأْيُ عُلَمَائِهِمْ   وَرُؤَسَائِهِمْ عَلَى أَنْ يَجْعَلُوا صِيَامَهُمْ فِي فَصْلٍ مِنَ   السَّنَةِ بَيْنَ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ فَجَعَلُوهُ فِي الرَّبِيعِ   وَزَادُوا فِيهِ عَشَرَةَ أَيَّامٍ كَفَّارَةً لِمَا صَنَعُوا فَصَارَ   أَرْبَعِينَ ثُمَّ إِنَّ مَلِكَهُمُ اشْتَكَى فَمَهُ فَجَعَلَ لِلَّهِ   عَلَيْهِ إِنْ هُوَ بَرِئَ مِنْ وَجَعِهِ أَنْ يَزِيدَ فِي صَوْمِهِمْ   أُسْبُوعًا فَبَرِئَ فَزَادَ فِيهِ أُسْبُوعًا ثُمَّ مَاتَ ذَلِكَ   الْمَلِكُ وَوَلِيَهُمْ مَلِكٌ آخَرُ فَقَالَ أَتِمُّوهُ خَمْسِينَ يَوْمًا   وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : أَصَابَهُمْ مَوْتَانِ فَقَالُوا زِيدُوا فِي صِيَامِكُمْ فَزَادُوا عَشْرًا قَبْلُ وَعَشْرًا بَعْدُ قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ      : لَوْ صُمْتُ السَّنَةَ كُلَّهَا لَأَفْطَرْتُ الْيَوْمَ الَّذِي   يُشَكُّ فِيهِ فَيُقَالُ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ وَيُقَالُ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَذَلِكَ   أَنَّ النَّصَارَى  فُرِضَ  عَلَيْهِمْ  شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ فَصَامُوا قَبْلَ الثَّلَاثِينَ يَوْمًا  وَبَعْدَهَا  يَوْمًا ثُمَّ لَمْ يَزَلِ الْقَرْنُ الْآخَرُ يَسْتَنُّ  بِسُنَّةِ  الْقَرْنِ الَّذِي قَبْلَهُ حَتَّى صَارُوا إِلَى خَمْسِينَ  يَوْمًا  فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى   [ ص: 196 ]   ( كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ     ) يَعْنِي بِالصَّوْمِ لِأَنَّ الصَّوْمَ وَصْلَةٌ إِلَى التَّقْوَى   لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ قَهْرِ النَّفْسِ وَكَسْرِ الشَّهَوَاتِ وَقِيلَ   لَعَلَّكُمْ تَحْذَرُونَ عَنِ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ الْأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ ،   وَالْجِمَاعِ
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (31)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 184 إلى الاية 186
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( أَيَّامًا  مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ  مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى  الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ  مِسْكِينٍ فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ  خَيْرًا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ   ( 184 ) ) 

( أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ     ) قِيلَ كَانَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ صَوْمُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ   مِنْ كُلِّ شَهْرٍ وَاجِبًا وَصَوْمُ يَوْمِ عَاشُورَاءَ فَصَامُوا   كَذَلِكَ مِنَ الرَّبِيعِ إِلَى شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا   ثُمَّ نُسِخَ بِصَوْمِ رَمَضَانَ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَوَّلُ مَا نُسِخَ بَعْدَ الْهِجْرَةِ أَمْرُ الْقِبْلَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ ، وَيُقَالُ نَزَلَ صَوْمُ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ قَبْلَ بَدْرٍ بِشَهْرٍ وَأَيَّامٍ قَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  كَانَتْ   غَزْوَةُ بَدْرٍ يَوْمَ الْجُمُعَةِ لِسَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً خَلَتْ   مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ عَلَى رَأْسِ ثَمَانِيَةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا مِنَ   الْهِجْرَةِ 

حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الشِّيرَازِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : " كَانَ   يَوْمُ عَاشُورَاءَ يَوْمًا تَصُومُهُ قُرَيْشٌ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ   فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   الْمَدِينَةَ صَامَهُ وَأَمَرَ النَّاسَ بِصِيَامِهِ فَلَمَّا فُرِضَ   رَمَضَانُ كَانَ هُوَ الْفَرِيضَةَ وَتُرِكَ يَوْمُ عَاشُورَاءَ فَمَنْ   شَاءَ صَامَهُ وَمَنْ شَاءَ تَرَكَهُ   " . 

وَقِيلَ الْمُرَادُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ ( أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ     ) شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ وَهِيَ غَيْرُ مَنْسُوخَةٍ وَنَصَبَ أَيَّامًا عَلَى   الظَّرْفِ أَيْ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَقِيلَ عَلَى التَّفْسِيرِ ،   وَقِيلَ عَلَى هُوَ خَبَرُ مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ ( فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ   ) أَيْ فَأَفْطَرَ فَعِدَّةٌ ( مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ   ) أَيْ فَعَلَيْهِ عِدَّةٌ وَالْعَدَدُ وَالْعِدَّةُ وَاحِدٌ ( مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ   ) أَيْ غَيْرِ أَيَّامِ مَرَضِهِ وَسَفَرِهِ وَأُخَرُ فِي مَوْضِعِ خَفْضٍ لَكِنَّهَا لَا تَنْصَرِفُ فَلِذَلِكَ نُصِبَتْ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ     ) اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي تَأْوِيلِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَحُكْمِهَا   فَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّ الْآيَةَ مَنْسُوخَةٌ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عُمَرَ   وَسَلَمَةَ بْنِ الْأَكْوَعِ  وَغَيْرِهِمَا وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ   [ ص:  197 ] مُخَيَّرِينَ  بَيْنَ أَنْ يَصُومُوا وَبَيْنَ أَنْ يُفْطِرُوا ،  وَيَفْدُوا خَيَّرَهُمُ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لِئَلَّا يَشُقَّ عَلَيْهِمْ  لِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا لَمْ  يَتَعَوَّدُوا الصَّوْمَ ثُمَّ نَسَخَ  التَّخْيِيرَ وَنَزَلَتِ  الْعَزِيمَةُ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ   ) وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هِيَ خَاصَّةٌ فِي حَقِّ الشَّيْخِ الْكَبِيرِ الَّذِي يُطِيقُ الصَّوْمَ وَلَكِنْ يَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِ رُخِّصَ لَهُ فِي أَنْ يُفْطِرَ وَيَفْدِيَ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ      : هَذَا فِي الْمَرِيضِ الَّذِي بِهِ مَا يَقَعُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُ   الْمَرَضِ وَهُوَ مُسْتَطِيعٌ لِلصَّوْمِ خُيِّرَ بَيْنَ أَنْ يَصُومَ   وَبَيْنَ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ وَيَفْدِيَ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ   ) 

وَثَبَتَتِ الرُّخْصَةُ لِلَّذِينِ لَا يُطِيقُونَ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ   إِلَى أَنَّ الْآيَةَ مُحْكَمَةٌ غَيْرُ مَنْسُوخَةٍ ، وَمَعْنَاهُ وَعَلَى   الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُطِيقُونَهُ فِي حَالِ الشَّبَابِ فَعَجَزُوا عَنْهُ   بَعْدَ الْكِبَرِ فَعَلَيْهِمُ الْفِدْيَةُ بَدَلَ الصَّوْمِ وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : ( وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ     ) بِضَمِّ الْيَاءِ وَفَتْحِ الطَّاءِ وَتَخْفِيفِهَا وَفَتْحِ الْوَاوِ  ،  وَتَشْدِيدِهَا أَيْ يُكَلَّفُونَ الصَّوْمَ وَتَأْوِيلُهُ عَلَى   الشَّيْخِ الْكَبِيرِ وَالْمَرْأَةِ الْكَبِيرَةِ لَا يَسْتَطِيعَانِ   الصَّوْمَ وَالْمَرِيضِ الَّذِي لَا يُرْجَى زَوَالُ مَرَضِهِ فَهُمْ   يُكَلَّفُونَ الصَّوْمَ وَلَا يُطِيقُونَهُ فَلَهُمْ أَنْ يُفْطِرُوا   وَيُطْعِمُوا مَكَانَ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ مِسْكِينًا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَجَعَلَ الْآيَةَ مُحْكَمَةً 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فِدْيَةٌ طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَالشَّامِ  مُضَافًا وَكَذَلِكَ فِي الْمَائِدَةِ : " كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ   " أَضَافَ الْفِدْيَةَ إِلَى الطَّعَامِ وَإِنْ كَانَ وَاحِدًا لِاخْتِلَافِ اللَّفْظَيْنِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَحَبَّ الْحَصِيدِ     " ( 9 - ق ) وَقَوْلِهِمْ مَسْجِدُ الْجَامِعِ وَرَبِيعُ الْأَوَّلِ   وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ فِدْيَةٌ وَكَفَّارَةٌ مُنَوَّنَةً طَعَامُ ) رُفِعَ   وَقَرَأَ مَسَاكِينَ بِالْجَمْعِ هُنَا أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَالشَّامِ  وَالْآخَرُونَ عَلَى التَّوْحِيدِ فَمَنْ جَمَعَ نَصَبَ النُّونَ وَمَنْ وَحَّدَ خَفَضَ النُّونَ وَنَوَّنَهَا وَالْفِدْيَةُ     : الْجَزَاءُ وَيَجِبُ أَنْ يُطْعِمَ مَكَانَ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ مِسْكِينًا   مُدًّا مِنَ الطَّعَامِ بِمُدِّ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ رَطْلٌ وَثُلُثٌ مِنْ غَالِبِ قُوتِ الْبَلَدِ هَذَا   قَوْلُ فُقَهَاءِ الْحِجَازِ  وَقَالَ بَعْضُ فُقَهَاءِ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ      : عَلَيْهِ لِكُلِّ مِسْكِينٍ نِصْفُ صَاعٍ لِكُلِّ يَوْمٍ يُفْطَرُ   وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ نِصْفُ صَاعٍ مِنَ الْقَمْحِ أَوْ صَاعٌ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ   وَقَالَ بَعْضُ الْفُقَهَاءِ مَا كَانَ الْمُفْطِرُ يَتَقَوَّتُهُ  يَوْمَهُ  الَّذِي أَفْطَرَهُ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : يُعْطِي كُلَّ مِسْكِينٍ عَشَاءَهُ وَسَحُورَهُ 

( فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ   ) أَيْ زَادَ عَلَى مِسْكِينٍ وَاحِدٍ فَأَطْعَمَ مَكَانَ كُلِّ يَوْمٍ مِسْكِينَيْنِ فَأَكْثَرَ قَالَهُ مُجَاهِدٌ   وَعَطَاءٌ   وَطَاوُسٌ  وَقِيلَ مَنْ زَادَ عَلَى الْقَدْرِ الْوَاجِبِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَعْطَى صَاعًا وَعَلَيْهِ مُدٌّ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ 

( وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ    ) ذَهَبَ  إِلَى النَّسْخِ قَالَ مَعْنَاهُ الصَّوْمُ خَيْرٌ لَهُ مِنَ  الْفِدْيَةِ ،  وَقِيلَ هَذَا فِي الشَّيْخِ الْكَبِيرِ لَوْ تَكَلَّفَ  الصَّوْمَ وَإِنْ  شَقَّ عَلَيْهِ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ مِنْ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ  وَيَفْدِيَ ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ     ) وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا رُخْصَةَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ مُكَلَّفٍ فِي إِفْطَارِ   رَمَضَانَ إِلَّا لِثَلَاثَةٍ : أَحَدُهُمْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءُ   وَالْكَفَّارَةُ وَالثَّانِي عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءُ دُونَ الْكَفَّارَةِ   وَالثَّالِثُ عَلَيْهِ الْكَفَّارَةُ دُونَ الْقَضَاءِ أَمَّا الَّذِي   عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءُ وَالْكَفَّارَةُ فَالْحَامِلُ   [ ص: 198 ] وَالْمُرْضِعُ إِذَا خَافَتَا عَلَى وَلَدَيْهِمَا فَإِنَّهُمَا تُفْطِرَانِ ، وَتَقْضِيَانِ وَعَلَيْهِمَا مَعَ الْقَضَاءِ الْفِدْيَةُ وَهَذَا قَوْلُ ابْنِ عُمَرَ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ لَا فِدْيَةَ عَلَيْهِمَا وَبِهِ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ   وَعَطَاءٌ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ   وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ   وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ ، وَأَمَّا الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءُ دُونَ الْكَفَّارَةِ فَالْمَرِيضُ وَالْمُسَافِرُ وَالْحَائِضُ ، وَالنُّفَسَاءُ 

وَأَمَّا الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْكَفَّارَةُ دُونَ الْقَضَاءِ فَالشَّيْخُ الْكَبِيرُ وَالْمَرِيضُ الَّذِي لَا يُرْجَى زَوَالُ مَرَضِهِ   .
( شَهْرُ  رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ  هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ  وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ  شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ  الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى  سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ  مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ  وَلَا يُرِيدُ  بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ  وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى  مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   ( 185 ) ) 

ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَيَّامَ الصِّيَامِ فَقَالَ ( شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ   ) رَفْعُهُ عَلَى مَعْنَى هُوَ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ وَقَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ    : كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ وَسُمِّيَ الشَّهْرُ شَهْرًا لِشُهْرَتِهِ وَأَمَّا رَمَضَانُ فَقَدْ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ      : هُوَ اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى يُقَالُ شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ   كَمَا يُقَالُ شَهْرُ اللَّهِ وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّهُ اسْمٌ لِلشَّهْرِ   سُمِّيَ بِهِ مِنَ الرَّمْضَاءِ وَهِيَ الْحِجَارَةُ الْمُحْمَاةُ وَهُمْ   كَانُوا يَصُومُونَهُ فِي الْحَرِّ الشَّدِيدِ فَكَانَتْ تُرَمَّضُ فِيهِ   الْحِجَارَةُ فِي الْحَرَارَةِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ     ) سُمِّيَ الْقُرْآنُ قُرْآنًا لِأَنَّهُ يَجْمَعُ السُّوَرَ وَالْآيَ ،   وَالْحُرُوفَ وَجُمِعَ فِيهِ الْقَصَصُ وَالْأَمْرُ وَالنَّهْيُ   وَالْوَعْدُ ، وَالْوَعِيدُ 

وَأَصْلُ الْقَرْءِ الْجَمْعُ وَقَدْ يُحْذَفُ الْهَمْزُ مِنْهُ فَيُقَالُ   قَرَيْتَ الْمَاءَ فِي الْحَوْضِ إِذَا جَمَعْتَهُ وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    " الْقُرَانَ " بِفَتْحِ الرَّاءِ غَيْرَ مَهْمُوزٍ وَكَذَلِكَ كَانَ يَقْرَأُ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَيَقُولُ لَيْسَ هُوَ مِنَ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَلَكِنَّهُ اسْمٌ لِهَذَا الْكِتَابِ كَالتَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَرُوِيَ عَنْ مِقْسَمٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَنَّهُ سُئِلَ عَنْ قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ   ) " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ   " ( 1 - الْقَدْرِ ) وَقَوْلِهِ : " إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ   " ( 3 - الدُّخَانِ ) وَقَدْ نَزَلَ فِي سَائِرِ الشُّهُورِ ، وَقَالَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : وَقُرْآنًا فَرَقْنَاهُ     " ( 106 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ، فَقَالَ أُنْزِلُ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً   وَاحِدَةً مِنَ اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ مِنْ شَهْرِ   رَمَضَانَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْعِزَّةِ فِي السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ   نَزَلَ بِهِ جِبْرِيلُ  عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَامُ  عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  نُجُومًا فِي  ثَلَاثٍ وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ   ( 75 - الْوَاقِعَةِ ) قَالَ  دَاوُدُ بْنُ أَبِي هِنْدٍ    : قُلْتُ  لِلشَّعْبِيِّ    : ( شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ   ) أَمَا كَانَ يَنْزِلُ فِي سَائِرِ الشُّهُورِ؟ قَالَ : بَلَى وَلَكِنْ جَبْرَائِيلُ  كَانَ يُعَارِضُ مُحَمَّدًا  صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي رَمَضَانَ مَا نَزَلَ إِلَيْهِ  فَيُحْكِمُ  اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيُثْبِتُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَيُنْسِيهِ مَا  يَشَاءُ   . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " أُنْزِلَتْ صُحُفُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ فِي ثَلَاثِ لَيَالٍ مَضَيْنَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَيُرْوَى فِي   أَوَّلِ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَأُنْزِلَتْ تَوْرَاةُ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فِي سِتِّ لَيَالٍ مَضَيْنَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَأُنْزِلَ الْإِنْجِيلَ عَلَى عِيسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فِي ثَلَاثَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً مَضَتْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَأُنْزِلَ زَبُورُ دَاوُدَ  فِي ثَمَانِ عَشْرَةَ مَضَتْ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ وَأُنْزِلَ الْفُرْقَانُ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الرَّابِعَةِ وَالْعِشْرِينَ مِنْ   [ ص: 199 ] شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ لِسِتٍّ بَقِينَ بَعْدَهَا   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ   ) مِنَ الضَّلَالَةِ وَهُدًى فِي مَحَلِّ نَصْبٍ عَلَى الْقَطْعِ لِأَنَّ الْقُرْآنَ مَعْرِفَةٌ وَهُدًى نَكِرَةٌ ( وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى     ) أَيْ دَلَالَاتٍ وَاضِحَاتٍ مِنَ الْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ ،   وَالْحُدُودِ وَالْأَحْكَامِ ( وَالْفُرْقَانِ ) أَيِ الْفَارِقِ بَيْنَ   الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ   ) أَيْ فَمَنْ كَانَ مُقِيمًا فِي الْحَضَرِ فَأَدْرَكَهُ الشَّهْرُ وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِيمَنْ أَدْرَكَهُ الشَّهْرُ وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ ثُمَّ سَافَرَ رُوِيَ عَنْ عَلَيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ الْفِطْرُ وَبِهِ قَالَ عَبِيدَةُ السَّلْمَانِيُّ  لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ   ) أَيِ الشَّهْرَ كُلَّهُ وَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالْفُقَهَاءِ إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِذَا أَنْشَأَ السَّفَرَ فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ جَازَ لَهُ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ كُلَّهُ فَلْيَصُمْهُ أَيِ   الشَّهْرَ كُلَّهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَشْهَدْ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ كُلَّهُ   فَلْيَصُمْ مَا شَهِدَ مِنْهُ وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ   عَامَ الْفَتْحِ فِي رَمَضَانَ فَصَامَ حَتَّى بَلَغَ الْكَدِيدَ ثُمَّ   أَفْطَرَ وَأَفْطَرَ النَّاسُ مَعَهُ فَكَانُوا يَأْخُذُونَ بِالْأَحْدَثِ   فَالْأَحْدَثِ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ   ) أَبَاحَ الْفِطْرَ لِعُذْرِ الْمَرَضِ وَالسَّفَرِ وَأَعَادَ هَذَا الْكَلَامَ لِيُعْلَمَ أَنَّ هَذَا الْحُكْمَ ثَابِتٌ فِي النَّاسِخِ ثُبُوتَهُ فِي الْمَنْسُوخِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمَرَضِ الَّذِي يُبِيحُ الْفِطْرَ فَذَهَبَ أَهْلُ الظَّاهِرِ  إِلَى أَنَّ مَا يُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمُ الْمَرَضِ يُبِيحُ الْفِطْرَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ سِيرِينَ    . قَالَ طَرِيفُ بْنُ تَمَّامٍ الْعُطَارِدِيُّ  دَخَلْتُ عَلَى  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ    . فِي رَمَضَانَ وَهُوَ يَأْكُلُ ، فَقَالَ إِنَّهُ وُجِعَتْ أُصْبُعِي هَذِهِ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  هُوَ الْمَرَضُ الَّذِي تَجُوزُ مَعَهُ الصَّلَاةُ قَاعِدًا وَذَهَبَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِلَى أَنَّهُ مَرَضٌ يُخَافُ مَعَهُ مِنَ الصَّوْمِ زِيَادَةُ عِلَّةٍ غَيْرِ مُحْتَمَلَةٍ وَفِي   الْجُمْلَةِ أَنَّهُ إِذَا أَجْهَدَهُ الصَّوْمُ أَفْطَرَ وَإِنْ لَمْ   يُجْهِدْهُ فَهُوَ كَالصَّحِيحِ وَأَمَّا السَّفَرُ فَالْفِطْرُ فِيهِ   مُبَاحٌ وَالصَّوْمُ جَائِزٌ عِنْدَ عَامَّةِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَّا مَا   رُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ   وَعُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ   وَعَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ  أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَا يَجُوزُ الصَّوْمُ فِي السَّفَرِ وَمَنْ صَامَ فَعَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءُ وَاحْتَجُّوا بِقَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَيْسَ مِنَ الْبِرِّ الصَّوْمُ فِي السَّفَرِ   " وَذَلِكَ عِنْدَ الْآخَرِينَ فِي حَقِّ مَنْ   [ ص: 200 ] يُجْهِدُهُ الصَّوْمُ فَالْأَوْلَى لَهُ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا بِهِ عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا آدَمُ  أَخْبَرَنَا شُعْبَةُ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  قَالَ سَمِعْتُ مُحَمَّدَ بْنَ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ كَانَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي سَفَرٍ فَرَأَى   زِحَامًا وَرَجُلًا قَدْ ظُلِّلَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ مَا هَذَا قَالُوا هَذَا   صَائِمٌ ، فَقَالَ لَيْسَ مِنَ الْبِرِّ الصَّوْمُ فِي السَّفَرِ "   . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى جَوَازِ الصَّوْمِ مَا حَدَّثَنَا الْأُسْتَاذُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَبْدُ الْكَرِيمِ بْنُ هَوَازِنَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ الْإِسْفِرَايِي  نِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أُمَيَّةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ الْقَوَارِيرِيّ  ُ  أَخْبَرَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا الْجَرِيرِيُّ  عَنْ  أَبِي نَضْرَةَ  عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ  قَالَ : " كُنَّا   نُسَافِرُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي   رَمَضَانَ فَمِنَّا الصَّائِمُ وَمِنَّا الْمُفْطِرُ فَلَا يَعِيبُ   الصَّائِمُ عَلَى الْمُفْطِرِ وَلَا الْمُفْطِرُ عَلَى الصَّائِمِ   " . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي أَفْضَلِ الْأَمْرَيْنِ فَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ الْفِطْرُ فِي السَّفَرِ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الصَّوْمِ رُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الصَّوْمَ أَفْضَلُ وَرُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ  وَأَنَسٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ   وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ أَفْضَلُ الْأَمْرَيْنِ أَيْسَرُهُمَا عَلَيْهِ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ   ) وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ   وَعُمَرَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  وَمَنْ أَصْبَحَ مُقِيمًا صَائِمًا ثُمَّ سَافَرَ فِي أَثْنَاءِ النَّهَارِ لَا   يَجُوزُ لَهُ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ   الْعِلْمِ وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ لَهُ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّعْبِيِّ  وَبِهِ قَالَ أَحْمَدُ  أَمَّا الْمُسَافِرُ إِذَا أَصْبَحَ صَائِمًا فَيَجُوزُ لَهُ أَنْ يُفْطِرَ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا أَخْبَرَ عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  عَنْ  جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَابِرٍ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  عَامَ   الْفَتْحِ فِي رَمَضَانَ فَصَامَ حَتَّى بَلَغَ كُرَاعَ الْغَمِيمِ   فَصَامَ النَّاسُ مَعَهُ فَقِيلَ لَهُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ النَّاسَ   قَدْ شَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الصِّيَامُ فَدَعَا بِقَدَحٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ بَعْدَ   الْعَصْرِ فَشَرِبَ وَالنَّاسُ يَنْظُرُونَ فَأَفْطَرَ بَعْضُ النَّاسِ   وَصَامَ بَعْضُهُمْ فَبَلَغَهُ أَنَّ نَاسًا صَامُوا فَقَالَ أُولَئِكَ   الْعُصَاةُ   . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي السَّفَرِ الَّذِي يُبِيحُ الْفِطْرَ فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ مَسِيرَةُ يَوْمٍ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى مَسِيرَةِ يَوْمَيْنِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى مَسِيرَةِ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ   [ ص: 201 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ   ) بِإِبَاحَةِ الْفِطْرِ فِي الْمَرَضِ وَالسَّفَرِ ( وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  الْعُسْرَ وَالْيُسْرَ وَنَحْوَهُمَا بِضَمِّ السِّينِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالسُّكُونِ وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ      : مَا خُيِّرَ رَجُلٌ بَيْنَ أَمْرَيْنِ فَاخْتَارَ أَيْسَرَهُمَا  إِلَّا  كَانَ ذَلِكَ أَحَبَّهُمَا إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ   ( وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  بِتَشْدِيدِ الْمِيمِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ وَهُوَ الِاخْتِيَارُ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ   " ( 3 - الْمَائِدَةِ ) وَالْوَاوُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَاوُ   النَّسَقِ وَاللَّامُ لَامُ كَيْ ، تَقْدِيرُهُ وَيُرِيدُ لِكَيْ   تُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ أَيْ لِتُكْمِلُوا عِدَّةَ أَيَّامِ الشَّهْرِ   بِقَضَاءِ مَا أَفْطَرْتُمْ فِي مَرَضِكُمْ وَسَفَرِكُمْ وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : ( وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ   ) أَيْ عَدَدَ أَيَّامِ الشَّهْرِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مَالِكٌ  عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ دِينَارٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : الشَّهْرُ   تِسْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ فَلَا تَصُومُوا حَتَّى تَرَوُا الْهِلَالَ وَلَا   تُفْطِرُوا حَتَّى تَرَوْهُ فَإِنْ غُمَّ عَلَيْكُمْ فَأَكْمِلُوا   الْعِدَّةَ ثَلَاثِينَ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْحِيرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى  أَخْبَرَنَا  يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو  عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَا تَقَدَّمُوا الشَّهْرَ بِصَوْمِ يَوْمٍ وَلَا يَوْمَيْنِ إِلَّا أَنْ يُوَافِقَ ذَلِكَ صَوْمًا كَانَ يَصُومُهُ أَحَدُكُمْ صُومُوا لِرُؤْيَتِهِ وَأَفْطِرُوا لِرُؤْيَتِهِ فَإِنْ غُمَّ عَلَيْكُمْ فَعُدُّوا ثَلَاثِينَ ثُمَّ أَفْطِرُوا   " . 

( وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ   ) وَلِتُعَظِّمُوا اللَّهَ ( عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ   ) أَرْشَدَكُمْ إِلَى مَا رَضِيَ بِهِ مِنْ صَوْمِ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ وَخَصَّكُمْ بِهِ دُونَ سَائِرِ أَهْلِ الْمِلَلِ 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : هُوَ تَكْبِيرَاتُ لَيْلَةِ الْفِطْرِ وَرُوِيَ عَنِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  وَعَنِ ابْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  وَعُرْوَةَ  وَأَبِي سَلَمَةَ  أَنَّهُمْ   كَانُوا يُكَبِّرُونَ لَيْلَةَ الْفِطْرِ يَجْهَرُونَ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ   وَشَبَّهَ لَيْلَةَ النَّحْرِ بِهَا إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ حَاجًّا فَذِكْرُهُ   التَّلْبِيَةُ 

( وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ   ) اللَّهَ عَلَى نِعَمِهِ وَقَدْ وَرَدَتْ أَخْبَارٌ فِي فَضْلِ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ وَثَوَابِ الصَّائِمِينَ   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِيِّ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِرَاجٍ الطَّحَّانُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ قُرَيْشِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْمَكِّيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ سَلَّامٍ  حَدَّثَنِي إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  عَنْ أَبِي سَهْلٍ نَافِعِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِذَا   [ ص: 202 ] دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ صُفِّدَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ وَفُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الضَّبِّيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْجَرَّاحِ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو كُرَيْبٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْعَلَاءِ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِذَا   كَانَ أَوَّلُ لَيْلَةٍ فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ صُفِّدَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ ،   وَمَرَدَةُ الْجِنِّ وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ فَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ   مِنْهَا بَابٌ وَفُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ فَلَمْ يُغْلَقْ مِنْهَا   بَابٌ وَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ يَا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ وَيَا بَاغِيَ   الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ وَلِلَّهِ عُتَقَاءُ مِنَ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أَبِي نَصْرِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْكَوْفَانِيُّ الْهَرَوِيُّ  بِهَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ التُّجِيبِيُّ الْمِصْرِيُّ  بِهَا الْمَعْرُوفُ بِابْنِ النَّحَّاسِ  قِيلَ لَهُ أَخْبَرَكُمْ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ زِيَادٍ الْعَنَزِيُّ الْبَصْرِيُّ  بِمَكَّةَ  الْمَعْرُوفُ بِابْنِ الْأَعْرَابِيِّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الصَّبَّاحِ الزَّعْفَرَانِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَلَمَةَ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ وَمَنْ قَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ وَمَنْ قَامَ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ خَلَفُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي نِزَارٍ  حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَسَدٍ الصَّفَّارُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ الْعَنَزِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرِ بْنِ إِيَاسٍ السَّعْدِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا يُوسُفُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ  عَنْ  عَلِيِّ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ جُدْعَانَ  عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  عَنْ سَلْمَانَ  قَالَ : خَطَبَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي آخِرِ يَوْمٍ   [ ص:  203 ] مِنْ  شَعْبَانَ فَقَالَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّهُ قَدْ  أَظَلَّكُمْ شَهْرٌ  عَظِيمٌ وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ قَدْ أَطَلَّكُمْ بِالطَّاءِ  أَطَلَّ : أَشْرَفَ  شَهْرٌ عَظِيمٌ شَهَرٌ مُبَارَكٌ شَهْرٌ فِيهِ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ شَهْرٌ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ صِيَامَهُ فَرِيضَةً وَقِيَامَ   لَيْلِهِ تَطَوُّعًا مَنْ تَقَرَّبَ فِيهِ بِخَصْلَةٍ مِنْ خِصَالِ   الْخَيْرِ كَانَ كَمَنْ أَدَّى فَرِيضَةً فِيمَا سِوَاهُ وَمَنْ أَدَّى   فِيهِ فَرِيضَةً كَمَنْ أَدَّى سَبْعِينَ فَرِيضَةً فِيمَا سِوَاهُ وَهُوَ   شَهْرُ الصَّبْرِ وَالصَّبْرُ ثَوَابُهُ الْجَنَّةُ وَشَهْرُ  الْمُوَاسَاةِ  أَيِ الْمُسَاهَمَةِ وَشَهْرٌ يُزَادُ فِيهِ الرِّزْقُ وَمَنْ فَطَّرَ فِيهِ صَائِمًا كَانَ لَهُ مَغْفِرَةً لِذُنُوبِهِ وَعِتْقَ رَقَبَتِهِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَكَانَ   لَهُ مِثْلُ أَجْرِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَنْقُصَ مِنْ أَجْرِهِ شَيْءٌ   قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَيْسَ كُلُّنَا نَجِدُ مَا نُفَطِّرُ بِهِ   الصَّائِمَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   يُعْطِي اللَّهُ هَذَا الثَّوَابَ لِمَنْ فَطَّرَ صَائِمًا عَلَى مَذْقَةِ   لَبَنٍ أَوْ تَمْرَةٍ أَوْ شَرْبَةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ وَمَنْ أَشْبَعَ صَائِمًا سَقَاهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ حَوْضِي شَرْبَةً لَا يَظْمَأُ بَعْدَهَا حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَنْ   خَفَّفَ عَنْ مَمْلُوكِهِ فِيهِ غَفَرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ وَأَعْتَقَهُ مِنَ   النَّارِ حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ وَهُوَ شَهْرٌ أَوَّلُهُ رَحْمَةٌ   وَأَوْسَطُهُ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَآخِرُهُ عِتْقٌ مِنَ النَّارِ فَاسْتَكْثِرُوا   فِيهِ مِنْ أَرْبَعِ خِصَالٍ خَصْلَتَيْنِ تُرْضُونَ بِهِمَا رَبَّكُمْ   وَخَصْلَتَيْنِ لَا غِنَى بِكُمْ عَنْهُمَا أَمَّا الْخَصْلَتَانِ   اللَّتَانِ تُرْضُونَ بِهِمَا رَبَّكُمْ فَشَهَادَةُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ   إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، وَتَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ وَأَمَّا اللَّتَانِ لَا غِنَى   بِكُمْ عَنْهُمَا فَتَسْأَلُونَ اللَّهَ الْجَنَّةَ وَتَعُوذُونَ بِهِ مِنَ   النَّارِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مَحْمِشٍ الزِّيَادِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ حَفْصٍ التَّاجِرُ  أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ بُكَيْرٍ الْكُوفِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  وَكِيعٌ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " كُلُّ عَمَلِ ابْنِ آدَمَ يُضَاعَفُ لَهُ الْحَسَنَةُ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا إِلَى سَبْعِمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِلَّا الصَّوْمَ فَإِنَّهُ لِي وَأَنَا أَجْزِي بِهِ يَدَعُ الصَّائِمُ طَعَامَهُ وَشَرَابَهُ وَشَهْوَتَهُ مِنْ أَجْلِي لِلصَّائِمِ فَرْحَتَانِ فَرْحَةٌ عِنْدَ فِطْرِهِ وَفَرْحَةٌ عِنْدَ لِقَاءِ رَبِّهِ وَلَخُلُوفُ فِيْهِ أَطْيَبُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ رِيحِ الْمِسْكِ الصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ الصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُطَرِّفٍ  حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو حَازِمٍ  عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : فِي الْجَنَّةِ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَبْوَابٍ مِنْهَا بَابٌ يُسَمَّى الرَّيَّانَ لَا يَدْخُلُهُ إِلَّا الصَّائِمُونَ   " .   [ ص: 204 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي تَوْبَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْكِسَائِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَحْمُودٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ  عَنْ  رَاشِدِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْحُبُلِيِّ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : الصِّيَامُ وَالْقُرْآنُ يَشْفَعَانِ لِلْعَبْدِ يَقُولُ   الصِّيَامُ أَيْ رَبِّ إِنِّي مَنَعْتُهُ الطَّعَامَ ، وَالشَّرَابَ   وَالشَّهَوَاتِ بِالنَّهَارِ فَشَفِّعْنِي فِيهِ وَيَقُولُ الْقُرْآنُ :   رَبِّ إِنِّي مَنَعْتُهُ النَّوْمَ بِاللَّيْلِ فَشَفِّعْنِي فِيهِ   فَيُشَفَّعَانِ   " .
( وَإِذَا  سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ  أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ  إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي  وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْشُدُونَ   ( 186 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ   ) رَوَى الْكَلْبِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : قَالَ يَهُودُ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ    : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  كَيْفَ   يَسْمَعُ رَبُّنَا دُعَاءَنَا وَأَنْتَ تَزْعُمُ أَنَّ بَيْنَنَا  وَبَيْنَ  السَّمَاءِ مَسِيرَةَ خَمْسِمِائَةِ عَامٍ وَإِنَّ غِلَظَ كُلِّ  سَمَاءٍ  مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ ، وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : سَأَلَ   بَعْضُ الصَّحَابَةِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فَقَالُوا أَقَرِيبٌ رَبُّنَا فَنُنَاجِيهِ أَمْ بِعِيدٌ فَنُنَادِيهِ   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ   " وَفِيهِ إِضْمَارٌ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ فَقُلْ لَهُمْ إِنِّي قَرِيبٌ مِنْهُمْ بِالْعِلْمِ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيَّ شَيْءٌ كَمَا قَالَ " وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَرِيدِ   " ( 16 - ق ) . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ  عَنْ أَبِي عُثْمَانَ  عَنْ  أَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  قَالَ : لَمَّا غَزَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَيْبَرَ  أَوْ قَالَ لَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى خَيْبَرَ  أَشْرَفَ   النَّاسُ عَلَى وَادٍ فَرَفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَهُمْ بِالتَّكْبِيرِ اللَّهُ   أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرْبِعُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ   إِنَّكُمْ لَا تَدْعُونَ أَصَمَّ وَلَا غَائِبًا إِنَّكُمْ تَدْعُونَ   سَمِيعًا قَرِيبًا وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ "   .   [ ص: 205 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  غَيْرُ  قَالُونَ  وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو  بِإِثْبَاتِ   الْيَاءِ فِيهِمَا فِي الْوَصْلِ وَالْبَاقُونَ بِحَذْفِهَا وَصْلًا   وَوَقْفًا وَكَذَلِكَ اخْتَلَفَ الْقُرَّاءُ فِي إِثْبَاتِ الْيَاءَاتِ   الْمَحْذُوفَةِ مِنَ الْخَطِّ وَحَذْفِهَا فِي التِّلَاوَةِ وَيُثْبِتُ يَعْقُوبُ  جَمِيعَهَا   وَصْلًا وَوَقْفًا وَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى إِثْبَاتِ مَا هُوَ مُثْبَتٌ فِي   الْخَطِّ وَصْلًا وَوَقْفًا ( فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا ) قِيلَ : الِاسْتِجَابَةُ   بِمَعْنَى الْإِجَابَةِ أَيْ فَلْيُجِيبُوا لِي بِالطَّاعَةِ   وَالْإِجَابَةُ فِي اللُّغَةِ الطَّاعَةُ وَإِعْطَاءُ مَا سُئِلَ   فَالْإِجَابَةُ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى الْعَطَاءُ وَمِنَ الْعَبْدِ   الطَّاعَةُ ، وَقِيلَ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي أَيْ لِيَسْتَدْعُوا مِنِّي   الْإِجَابَةَ وَحَقِيقَتُهُ فَلْيُطِيعُونِي ( وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ   ) لِكَيْ يَهْتَدُوا فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَمَا وَجْهُ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ     ) ( ادْعُونِي أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ) وَقَدْ يُدْعَى كَثِيرًا فَلَا   يُجِيبُ قُلْنَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَى الْآيَتَيْنِ قِيلَ مَعْنَى   الدُّعَاءِ هَاهُنَا الطَّاعَةُ وَمَعْنَى الْإِجَابَةِ الثَّوَابُ وَقِيلَ   مَعْنَى الْآيَتَيْنِ خَاصٌّ وَإِنْ كَانَ لَفْظُهُمَا عَامًّا   تَقْدِيرُهُمَا : ( أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ   ) إِنْ شِئْتُ كَمَا قَالَ : " فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ     " ( 41 - الْأَنْعَامِ ) أَوْ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِي إِنْ وَافَقَ   الْقَضَاءَ أَوْ أُجِيبُهُ إِنْ كَانَتِ الْإِجَابَةُ خَيْرًا لَهُ أَوْ   أُجِيبُهُ إِنْ لَمْ يَسْأَلْ مُحَالًا 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ الرَّيَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  حَدَّثَنِي مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  أَنَّ رَبِيعَةَ بْنَ زَيْدٍ  حَدَّثَهُ عَنْ أَبِي إِدْرِيسَ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : يَسْتَجِيبُ اللَّهُ لِأَحَدِكُمْ مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ أَوْ يَسْتَعْجِلْ قَالُوا   وَمَا الِاسْتِعْجَالُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ : يَقُولُ قَدْ   دَعَوْتُكَ يَا رَبِّ قَدْ دَعَوْتُكَ يَا رَبِّ فَلَا أَرَاكَ تَسْتَجِيبُ   لِي فَيَسْتَحْسِرُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ فَيَدَعُ   [ ص: 206 ] الدُّعَاءَ   " . 

وَقِيلَ هُوَ عَامٌّ وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ ( أُجِيبُ ) أَيْ أَسْمَعُ   وَيُقَالُ لَيْسَ فِي الْآيَةِ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ إِجَابَةِ الدَّعْوَةِ   فَأَمَّا إِعْطَاءُ الْمُنْيَةِ فَلَيْسَ بِمَذْكُورٍ فِيهَا وَقَدْ   يُجِيبُ السَّيِّدُ عَبْدَهُ وَالْوَالِدُ وَلَدَهُ ثُمَّ لَا يُعْطِيهِ   سُؤْلَهُ فَالْإِجَابَةُ كَائِنَةٌ لَا مَحَالَةَ عِنْدَ حُصُولِ   الدَّعْوَةِ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُ لَا يُخَيِّبُ دُعَاءَهُ   فَإِنْ قَدَّرَ لَهُ مَا سَأَلَ أَعْطَاهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُقَدِّرْهُ لَهُ   ادَّخَرَ لَهُ الثَّوَابَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ أَوْ كَفَّ عَنْهُ بِهِ سُوءًا   وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ ثَوْبَانَ  وَهُوَ  عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ ثَابِتِ بْنِ ثَوْبَانَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ مَكْحُولٍ  عَنْ  جُبَيْرِ بْنِ نُفَيْرٍ  عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ حَدَّثَهُمْ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَا   عَلَى الْأَرْضِ رَجُلٌ مُسْلِمٌ يَدْعُو اللَّهَ تَعَالَى بِدَعْوَةٍ   إِلَّا آتَاهُ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهَا أَوْ كَفَّ عَنْهُ مِنَ السُّوءِ   مِثْلَهَا مَا لَمْ يَدْعُ بِإِثْمٍ أَوْ قَطِيعَةِ رَحِمٍ   "   وَقِيلَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُجِيبُ دُعَاءَ الْمُؤْمِنِ فِي الْوَقْتِ   وَيُؤَخِّرُ إِعْطَاءَ مُرَادِهِ لِيَدْعُوَهُ فَيَسْمَعَ صَوْتَهُ   وَيُعَجِّلُ إِعْطَاءَ مَنْ لَا يُحِبُّهُ لِأَنَّهُ يَبْغَضُ صَوْتَهُ   وَقِيلَ إِنَّ لِلدُّعَاءِ آدَابًا وَشَرَائِطَ وَهِيَ   أَسْبَابُ الْإِجَابَةِ فَمَنِ اسْتَكْمَلَهَا كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ   الْإِجَابَةِ وَمَنْ أَخَلَّ بِهَا فَهُوَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الِاعْتِدَاءِ فِي   الدُّعَاءِ فَلَا يَسْتَحِقُّ الْإِجَابَةَ*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (32)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 187 إلى الاية 190
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( أُحِلَّ  لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى  نِسَائِكُمْ هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ  لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ عَلِمَ  اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ  تَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ فَالْآنَ  بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا  حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ  الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ  الْأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا  الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ  وَلَا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ  فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ تِلْكَ  حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَقْرَبُوهَا كَذَلِكَ  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ  لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   ( 187 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ   ) فَالرَّفَثُ كِنَايَةٌ عَنِ الْجِمَاعِ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى حَيِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ يُكَنِّي كُلَّ مَا ذُكِرَ  فِي  الْقُرْآنِ مِنَ الْمُبَاشَرَةِ وَالْمُلَامَسَة  ِ وَالْإِفْضَاءِ ،   وَالدُّخُولِ وَالرَّفَثُ فَإِنَّمَا عَنَى بِهِ الْجِمَاعَ وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ      : الرَّفَثُ كَلِمَةٌ جَامِعَةٌ لِكُلِّ مَا يُرِيدُهُ الرِّجَالُ مِنَ   النِّسَاءِ قَالَ أَهْلُ التَّفْسِيرِ كَانَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْأَمْرِ   إِذَا أَفْطَرَ الرَّجُلُ حَلَّ لَهُ الطَّعَامُ وَالشَّرَابُ وَالْجِمَاعُ   إِلَى أَنْ يُصَلِّيَ الْعِشَاءَ الْآخِرَةَ أَوْ يَرْقُدَ قَبْلَهَا   فَإِذَا صَلَّى الْعِشَاءَ أَوْ رَقَدَ قَبْلَهَا حَرُمَ عَلَيْهِ   الطَّعَامُ وَالنِّسَاءُ إِلَى اللَّيْلَةِ الْقَابِلَةِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَاقَعَ أَهْلَهُ بَعْدَمَا صَلَّى الْعِشَاءَ فَلَمَّا   اغْتَسَلَ أَخَذَ يَبْكِي وَيَلُومُ نَفْسَهُ فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي أَعْتَذِرُ   إِلَى اللَّهِ وَإِلَيْكَ مِنْ نَفْسِي هَذِهِ الْخَاطِئَةِ إِنِّي   رَجَعْتُ إِلَى أَهْلِي بَعْدَمَا صَلَّيْتُ الْعِشَاءَ فَوَجَدْتُ   رَائِحَةً طَيِّبَةً فَسَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي فَجَامَعْتُ أَهْلِي فَهَلْ   تَجِدُ لِي مِنْ رُخْصَةٍ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ مَا كُنْتَ جَدِيرًا بِذَلِكَ يَا عُمَرُ فَقَامَ رِجَالٌ   وَاعْتَرَفُوا بِمِثْلِهِ فَنَزَلَ فِي عُمْرَ وَأَصْحَابِهِ   : .   [ ص: 207 ] 

( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ   ) أَيْ أُبِيحُ لَكُمْ ( لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ   ) أَيْ فِي لَيْلَةِ الصِّيَامِ ( الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ هُنَّ لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ   ) أَيْ سَكَنٌ لَكُمْ ( وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ   ) أَيْ سَكَنٌ لَهُنَّ دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا لِيَسْكُنَ إِلَيْهَا     " ( 189 - الْأَعْرَافِ ) وَقِيلَ لَا يَسْكُنُ شَيْءٌ كَسُكُونِ أَحَدِ   الزَّوْجَيْنِ إِلَى الْآخَرِ ، وَقِيلَ سُمِّيَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ   الزَّوْجَيْنِ لِبَاسًا لِتَجَرُّدِهِمَ  ا عِنْدَ النَّوْمِ   وَاجْتِمَاعِهِم  َا فِي ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ حَتَّى يَصِيرَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ   مِنْهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ كَالثَّوْبِ الَّذِي يَلْبَسُهُ وَقَالَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ    : هُنَّ فِرَاشٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِحَافٌ لَهُنَّ قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ  وَغَيْرُهُ   يُقَالُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ هِيَ لِبَاسُكَ وَفِرَاشُكَ وَإِزَارُكَ ، وَقِيلَ   اللِّبَاسُ اسْمٌ لِمَا يُوَارِي الشَّيْءَ فَيَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ كُلُّ   وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا سِتْرًا لِصَاحِبِهِ عَمَّا لَا يَحِلُّ كَمَا جَاءَ  فِي  الْحَدِيثِ : مَنْ تَزَوَّجَ فَقَدْ أَحْرَزَ ثُلُثَيْ دِينِهِ   . . . " ]
( عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ   ) أَيْ تَخُونُونَهَا وَتَظْلِمُونَهَ  ا بِالْمُجَامَعَة  ِ بَعْدَ الْعِشَاءِ قَالَ الْبَرَاءُ      : لَمَّا نَزَلَ صَوْمُ رَمَضَانَ كَانُوا لَا يَقْرَبُونَ النِّسَاءَ   رَمَضَانَ كُلَّهُ وَكَانَ رِجَالٌ يَخُونُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَأَنْزَلَ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ   . . . "
( فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ ) تَجَاوَزَ عَنْكُمْ ( وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ ) مَحَا ذُنُوبَكُمْ ( فَالْآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ   ) جَامِعُوهُنَّ حَلَالًا سُمِّيَتِ الْمُجَامَعَةُ مُبَاشَرَةً لِتَلَاصُقِ بَشْرَةِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ لِصَاحِبِهِ ( وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ     ) أَيْ فَاطْلُبُوا مَا قَضَى اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَقِيلَ مَا كَتَبَ  اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ فِي اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ يَعْنِي الْوَلَدَ قَالَهُ  أَكْثَرُ  الْمُفَسِّرِينَ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : ابْتَغُوا الْوَلَدَ إِنْ لَمْ تَلِدْ هَذِهِ فَهَذِهِ وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : وَابْتَغُوا الرُّخْصَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ بِإِبَاحَةِ الْأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ وَالْجِمَاعِ فِي اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ وَقَالَ مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ    : وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ يَعْنِي لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ 

قَوْلُهُ : ( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ اسْمُهُ أَبُو صِرْمَةَ بْنُ قَيْسِ بْنِ صِرْمَةَ ،  وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : أَبُو قَيْسِ بْنُ صِرْمَةَ  وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : أَبُو قَيْسٍ صِرْمَةُ بْنُ أَنَسِ بْنِ أَبِي صِرْمَةَ  وَذَلِكَ   أَنَّهُ ظَلَّ نَهَارَهُ يَعْمَلُ فِي أَرْضٍ لَهُ وَهُوَ صَائِمٌ   فَلَمَّا أَمْسَى رَجَعَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ بِتَمْرٍ وَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ   قَدِّمِي الطَّعَامَ فَأَرَادَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَنْ تُطْعِمَهُ شَيْئًا   سَخِينًا فَأَخَذَتْ تَعْمَلُ لَهُ سَخِينَةً وَكَانَ فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ   مَنْ صَلَّى الْعِشَاءَ وَنَامَ حَرُمَ عَلَيْهِ الطَّعَامُ وَالشَّرَابُ   فَلَمَّا فَرَغَتْ مِنْ طَعَامِهِ إِذْ هِيَ بِهِ قَدْ نَامَ وَكَانَ قَدْ   أَعْيَا وَكَلَّ ، فَأَيْقَظَتْهُ فَكَرِهَ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ   وَرَسُولَهُ فَأَبَى أَنْ يَأْكُلَ فَأَصْبَحَ صَائِمًا مَجْهُودًا فَلَمْ   يَنْتَصِفِ النَّهَارُ حَتَّى   [ ص: 208 ]  غُشِيَ  عَلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ أَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُ يَا أَبَا قَيْسٍ  مَا   لَكَ أَمْسَيْتَ طَلِيحًا فَذَكَرَ لَهُ مَا لَهُ فَاغْتَمَّ لِذَلِكَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ   عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا   ) يَعْنِي فِي لَيَالِي الصَّوْمِ ( حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ     ) يَعْنِي بَيَاضَ النَّهَارِ مِنْ سَوَادِ اللَّيْلِ سُمِّيَا   خَيْطَيْنِ لِأَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا يَبْدُو فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ   مُمْتَدًّا كَالْخَيْطِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو غَسَّانَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُطَرِّفٍ  ثَنَا أَبُو حَازِمٍ  عَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  قَالَ أُنْزِلَتْ ( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ   ) وَلَمْ يَنْزِلْ قَوْلُهُ : ( مِنَ الْفَجْرِ     ) فَكَانَ رِجَالٌ إِذَا أَرَادُوا الصَّوْمَ رَبَطَ أَحَدُهُمْ فِي   رِجْلِهِ الْخَيْطَ الْأَبْيَضَ وَالْخَيْطَ الْأَسْوَدَ وَلَا يَزَالُ   يَأْكُلُ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُ رُؤْيَتُهُمَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى بَعْدَهُ ( مِنَ الْفَجْرِ   ) فَعَلِمُوا إِنَّمَا يَعْنِي بِهِمَا اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا الْحَجَّاجُ بْنُ مِنْهَالٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا هُشَيْمٌ  أَخْبَرَنَا حُصَيْنُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ  عَنْ عَدِيِّ بْنِ حَاتِمٍ  قَالَ لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ ( حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الْأَبْيَضُ مِنَ الْخَيْطِ الْأَسْوَدِ     ) عَمَدْتُ إِلَى عِقَالٍ أَسْوَدَ وَإِلَى عِقَالٍ أَبْيَضَ   فَجَعَلْتُهُمَا تَحْتَ وِسَادَتِي فَجَعَلَتُ أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمَا   وَإِلَى اللَّيْلِ فَلَا يَسْتَبِينُ لِي فَغَدَوْتُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَذَكَرْتُ ذَلِكَ لَهُ ، فَقَالَ   إِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ سَوَادُ اللَّيْلِ وَبَيَاضُ النَّهَارِ "  . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ  سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِنْ بِلَالًا  يُنَادِي بِلَيْلٍ فَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يُنَادِيَ  ابْنُ أُمِّ مَكْتُومٍ    " قَالَ كَانَ  ابْنُ أُمِّ مَكْتُومٍ  رَجُلًا أَعْمَى لَا يُنَادِي حَتَّى يُقَالَ لَهُ أَصْبَحْتَ أَصْبَحْتَ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْفَجْرَ فَجْرَانِ كَاذِبٌ وَصَادِقٌ فَالْكَاذِبُ   يَطْلُعُ أَوَّلًا مُسْتَطِيلًا كَذَنَبِ السِّرْحَانِ يَصْعَدُ إِلَى   السَّمَاءِ فَبِطُلُوعِهِ لَا يَخْرُجُ اللَّيْلُ وَلَا يَحْرُمُ   الطَّعَامُ وَالشَّرَابُ عَلَى الصَّائِمِ ثُمَّ يَغِيبُ فَيَطْلُعُ   بَعْدَهُ الْفَجْرُ الصَّادِقُ مُسْتَطِيرًا يَنْتَشِرُ سَرِيعًا فِي   الْأُفُقِ فَبِطُلُوعِهِ يَدْخُلُ النَّهَارُ وَيَحْرُمُ الطَّعَامُ   وَالشَّرَابُ عَلَى الصَّائِمِ   [ ص: 209 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الضَّبِّيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا هَنَّادٌ  وَيُوسُفُ بْنُ عِيسَى  قَالَا أَخْبَرَنَا  وَكِيعٌ  عَنْ أَبِي هِلَالٍ  عَنْ سَوَادَةَ بْنِ حَنْظَلَةَ  عَنْ سَمُرَةَ بْنِ جُنْدُبٍ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَا يَمْنَعُكُمْ مِنْ سُحُورِكُمْ أَذَانُ بِلَالٍ  وَلَا الْفَجْرُ الْمُسْتَطِيلُ وَلَكِنِ الْفَجْرُ الْمُسْتَطِيرُ فِي الْأُفُقِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ     ) فَالصَّائِمُ يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ الطَّعَامُ وَالشَّرَابُ بِطُلُوعِ   الْفَجْرِ الصَّادِقِ وَيَمْتَدُّ إِلَى غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ فَإِذَا   غَرَبَتْ حَصَلَ الْفِطْرُ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الْحُمَيْدِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  هِشَامُ بْنُ عُرْوَةَ  قَالَ : سَمِعَتْ أَبِي يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ عَاصِمَ بْنَ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : إِذَا أَقْبَلَ اللَّيْلُ مِنْ هَاهُنَا وَأَدْبَرَ النَّهَارُ مِنْ هَاهُنَا وَغَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ فَقَدْ أَفْطَرَ الصَّائِمُ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ     ) [ وَقَدْ نَوَيْتُمْ الِاعْتِكَافَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ وَلَيْسَ   الْمُرَادُ عَنْ مُبَاشَرَتِهِنّ  َ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ   مَمْنُوعٌ مِنْهُ فِي غَيْرِ الِاعْتِكَافِ وَالْعُكُوفُ هُوَ الْإِقَامَةُ   عَلَى الشَّيْءِ وَالِاعْتِكَافُ فِي الشَّرْعِ هُوَ   الْإِقَامَةُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ عَلَى عِبَادَةِ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ سُنَّةٌ   وَلَا يَجُوزُ فِي غَيْرِ الْمَسْجِدِ وَيَجُوزُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْمَسَاجِدِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا اللَّيْثُ  عَنْ عُقَيْلٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ يَعْتَكِفُ  الْعَشْرَ  الْأَوَاخِرَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ حَتَّى تَوَفَّاهُ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى ثُمَّ  اعْتَكَفَ أَزْوَاجُهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ   "  وَالْآيَةُ نَزَلَتْ فِي  نَفَرٍ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  كَانُوا يَعْتَكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ فَإِذَا  عَرَضَتْ لِلرَّجُلِ  مِنْهُمُ الْحَاجَةُ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ خَرَجَ إِلَيْهَا  فَجَامَعَهَا ثُمَّ  اغْتَسَلَ فَرَجَعَ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ فَنُهُوا عَنْ  ذَلِكَ لَيْلًا  وَنَهَارًا حَتَّى يَفْرَغُوا مِنَ اعْتِكَافِهِمْ  فَالْجِمَاعُ حَرَامٌ  فِي حَالِ الِاعْتِكَافِ وَيَفْسُدُ   [ ص: 210 ] بِهِ الِاعْتِكَافُ أَمَّا مَا دُونَ الْجِمَاعِ مِنَ الْمُبَاشَرَاتِ كَالْقُبْلَةِ وَاللَّمْسِ بِالشَّهْوَةِ فَمَكْرُوهٌ وَلَا يَفْسُدُ بِهِ الِاعْتِكَافُ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَهُوَ أَظْهَرُ قَوْلَيِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  كَمَا لَا يَبْطُلُ بِهِ الْحَجُّ وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ يَبْطُلُ بِهَا اعْتِكَافُهُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ  وَقِيلَ إِنْ أَنْزَلَ بَطَلَ اعْتِكَافُهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ يُنْزِلْ فَلَا كَالصَّوْمِ ، وَأَمَّا اللَّمْسُ الَّذِي لَا يُقْصَدُ بِهِ التَّلَذُّذُ فَلَا يَفْسُدُ بِهِ الِاعْتِكَافُ لِمَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  عَنْ  عَمْرَةَ بِنْتِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا اعْتَكَفَ أَدْنَى إِلَيَّ رَأْسَهُ فَأُرَجِّلُهُ وَكَانَ لَا يَدْخُلُ الْبَيْتَ إِلَّا لِحَاجَةِ الْإِنْسَانِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ     ) يَعْنِي تِلْكَ الْأَحْكَامَ الَّتِي ذَكَرَهَا فِي الصِّيَامِ   وَالِاعْتِكَافِ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ أَيْ مَا مَنَعَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : شُرُوطُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَ  شَهْرُ بْنُ حَوْشَبٍ      : فَرَائِضُ اللَّهِ وَأَصْلُ الْحَدِّ فِي اللُّغَةِ الْمَنْعُ  وَمِنْهُ  يُقَالُ لِلْبَوَّابِ حَدَّادٌ لِأَنَّهُ يَمْنَعُ النَّاسَ مِنَ   الدُّخُولِ وَحُدُودُ اللَّهِ مَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ مِنْ مُخَالَفَتِهَا (  فَلَا تَقْرَبُوهَا   ) فَلَا تَأْتُوهَا ( كَذَلِكَ ) هَكَذَا ( يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ   ) لِكَيْ يَتَّقُوهَا فَيَنْجُوا مِنَ الْعَذَابِ 
( وَلَا  تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ  بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا إِلَى  الْحُكَّامِ لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا  مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ بِالْإِثْمِ  وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   ( 188 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ   ) قِيلَ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي امْرِئِ الْقَيْسِ بْنِ عَايِشٍ الْكِنْدِيِّ  ادَّعَى عَلَيْهِ رَبِيعَةُ بْنُ عَبْدَانَ الْحَضْرَمِيُّ  عِنْدَ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرْضًا أَنَّهُ   غَلَبَنِي عَلَيْهَا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   لِلْحَضْرَمِيِّ : أَلَكَ بَيِّنَةٌ ) قَالَ لَا قَالَ ( فَلَكَ  يَمِينُهُ  ) فَانْطَلَقَ لِيَحْلِفَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمَا إِنْ حَلَفَ عَلَى مَالِهِ لِيَأْكُلَهُ  ظُلْمًا  لَيَلْقَيَنَّ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ عَنْهُ مُعْرِضٌ ) فَأَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةَ ( وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ   ) أَيْ   لَا يَأْكُلُ بَعْضُكُمْ مَالَ بَعْضٍ بِالْبَاطِلِ أَيْ مِنْ غَيْرِ   الْوَجْهِ الَّذِي أَبَاحَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَصْلُ الْبَاطِلِ الشَّيْءُ   الذَّاهِبُ وَالْأَكْلُ بِالْبَاطِلِ أَنْوَاعٌ قَدْ يَكُونُ بِطَرِيقِ   الْغَصْبِ وَالنَّهْبِ وَقَدْ يَكُونُ بِطَرِيقِ اللَّهْوِ كَالْقِمَارِ   وَأُجْرَةِ الْمُغَنِّي ، وَنَحْوِهِمَا وَقَدْ يَكُونُ بِطَرِيقِ   الرِّشْوَةِ وَالْخِيَانَةِ ( وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ     ) أَيْ تُلْقُوا أُمُورَ تِلْكَ الْأَمْوَالِ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ   أَرْبَابِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ وَأَصْلُ الْإِدْلَاءِ إِرْسَالُ الدَّلْوِ   وَإِلْقَاؤُهُ فِي الْبِئْرِ يُقَالُ أَدْلَى دَلْوَهُ إِذَا أَرْسَلَهُ   وَدَلَاهُ يَدْلُوهُ إِذَا أَخْرَجَهُ ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : هَذَا فِي الرَّجُلِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ مَالٌ وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ   بَيِّنَةٌ فَيَجْحَدُ الْمَالَ وَيُخَاصِمُ فِيهِ إِلَى الْحَاكِمِ وَهُوَ   يَعْرِفُ أَنَّ الْحَقَّ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنَّهُ أَثِمَ بِمَنْعِهِ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ لَا   [ ص: 211 ] تُخَاصِمْ وَأَنْتَ ظَالِمٌ قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ      : هُوَ أَنْ يُقِيمَ شَهَادَةَ الزُّورِ وَقَوْلُهُ ( وَتُدْلُوا ) فِي   مَحَلِّ الْجَزْمِ بِتَكْرِيرِ حَرْفِ النَّهْيِ مَعْنَاهُ وَلَا تُدْلُوا   بِهَا إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا  بِالْبَاطِلِ  وَتَنْسِبُونَهُ إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ      : لَا تُدْلِ بِمَالِ أَخِيكَ إِلَى الْحَاكِمِ وَأَنْتَ تَعْلَمُ   أَنَّكَ ظَالِمٌ فَإِنَّ قَضَاءَهُ لَا يُحِلُّ حَرَامًا وَكَانَ شُرَيْحٌ الْقَاضِي  يَقُولُ   إِنِّي لَأَقْضِي لَكَ وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ ظَالِمًا وَلَكِنْ لَا   يَسَعُنِي إِلَّا أَنْ أَقْضِيَ بِمَا يَحْضُرُنِي مِنَ الْبَيِّنَةِ   وَإِنَّ قَضَائِي لَا يُحِلُّ لَكَ حَرَامًا 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ  عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ  زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِنَّمَا   أَنَا بَشَرٌ وَإِنَّكُمْ تَخْتَصِمُونَ إِلَيَّ وَلَعَلَّ بَعْضَكُمْ   أَنْ يَكُونَ أَلْحَنَ بِحُجَّتِهِ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَأَقْضِيَ لَهُ عَلَى   نَحْوِ مَا أَسْمَعُ مِنْهُ فَمَنْ قَضَيْتُ لَهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ حَقِّ   أَخِيهِ فَلَا يَأْخُذَنَّهُ فَإِنَّمَا أَقْطَعُ لَهُ قِطْعَةً مِنَ   النَّارِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا   ) طَائِفَةً ( مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ بِالْإِثْمِ   ) بِالظُّلْمِ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : بِالْيَمِينِ الْكَاذِبَةِ يَقْطَعُ بِهَا مَالَ أَخِيهِ ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   ) أَنَّكُمْ مُبْطِلُونَ
( يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ  مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ وَلَيْسَ  الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا  الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ  مَنِ اتَّقَى وَأْتُوا  الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ    ( 189 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَهِلَّةِ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ  وَثَعْلَبَةَ بْنِ غَنْمٍ  الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  يْنِ  قَالَا   يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا بَالُ الْهِلَالِ يَبْدُو دَقِيقًا ثُمَّ  يَزِيدُ  حَتَّى يَمْتَلِئَ نُورًا ثُمَّ يَعُودُ دَقِيقًا كَمَا بَدَأَ  وَلَا  يَكُونُ عَلَى حَالَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ؟ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْأَهِلَّةِ     ) وَهِيَ جَمْعُ هِلَالٍ مِثْلُ رِدَاءٍ وَأَرْدِيَةٍ سُمِّيَ هِلَالًا   لِأَنَّ النَّاسَ يَرْفَعُونَ أَصْوَاتَهُمْ بِالذِّكْرِ عِنْدَ  رُؤْيَتِهِ  مِنْ قَوْلِهِمُ اسْتَهَلَّ الصَّبِيُّ إِذَا صَرَخَ حِينَ  يُولَدُ  وَأَهَلَّ الْقَوْمُ بِالْحَجِّ إِذَا رَفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَهُمْ   بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ ( قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ وَالْحَجِّ     ) جَمْعُ مِيقَاتٍ أَيْ فَعَلْنَا ذَلِكَ لِيَعْلَمَ النَّاسُ أَوْقَاتَ   الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ وَالصَّوْمِ ، وَالْإِفْطَارِ وَآجَالَ  الدُّيُونِ  وَعَدَدَ النِّسَاءِ ، وَغَيْرَهَا فَلِذَلِكَ خَالَفَ  بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ  الشَّمْسِ الَّتِي هِيَ دَائِمَةٌ عَلَى حَالَةٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ ( وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا   )   [ ص: 212 ] 

قَالَ أَهْلُ التَّفْسِيرِ كَانَ النَّاسُ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَفِي   أَوَّلِ الْإِسْلَامِ إِذَا أَحْرَمَ الرَّجُلُ مِنْهُمْ بِالْحَجِّ أَوِ   الْعُمْرَةِ لَمْ يَدْخُلْ حَائِطًا وَلَا بَيْتًا وَلَا دَارًا مِنْ   بَابِهِ فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدَرِ نَقَبَ نَقْبًا فِي ظَهْرِ   بَيْتِهِ لِيَدْخُلَ مِنْهُ وَيَخْرُجَ أَوْ يَتَّخِذَ سُلَّمًا فَيَصْعَدَ   مِنْهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْوَبَرِ خَرَجَ مِنْ خَلْفِ   الْخَيْمَةِ وَالْفُسْطَاطِ وَلَا يَدْخُلُ وَلَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْبَابِ   حَتَّى يَحِلَّ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ وَيَرَوْنَ ذَلِكَ بِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ   يَكُونَ مِنَ الْحُمْسِ  وَهُمْ قُرَيْشٌ  وَكِنَانَةُ ،    [ وَخُزَاعَةُ  وَثَقِيفٌ  وَخَثْعَمٌ ،  وَبَنُو عَامِرِ بْنِ صَعْصَعَةَ  وَبَنُو مُضَرَ بْنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ  سُمُّوا حُمْسًا  لِتَشَدُّدِهِمْ فِي دِينِهِمْ وَالْحَمَاسَةُ الشِّدَّةُ وَالصَّلَابَةُ ] فَدَخْلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ بَيْتًا لِبَعْضِ الْأَنْصَارِ ،  فَدَخْلَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  يُقَالُ لَهُ رِفَاعَةُ بْنُ التَّابُوتِ  عَلَى   أَثَرِهِ مِنَ الْبَابِ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ فَأَنْكَرُوا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ   لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِمَ دَخَلْتَ   مِنَ الْبَابِ وَأَنْتَ مُحْرِمٌ قَالَ رَأَيْتُكَ دَخَلْتَ فَدَخَلْتُ   عَلَى أَثَرِكَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   إِنِّي أَحْمَسُ فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ إِنْ كُنْتَ أَحْمَسِيًّا فَإِنِّي   أَحْمَسِيٌّ رَضِيتُ بِهَدْيِكَ وَسَمْتِكَ ، وَدِينِكَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ، وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ    : كَانَ نَاسٌ مَنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  إِذَا   أَهَّلُوا بِالْعُمْرَةِ لَمْ يَحُلْ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ   شَيْءٌ وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَخْرُجُ مُهِلًّا بِالْعُمْرَةِ فَتَبْدُو لَهُ   الْحَاجَةُ بَعْدَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ فَيَرْجِعُ وَلَا يَدْخُلُ   مِنْ بَابِ الْحُجْرَةِ مِنْ أَجْلِ سَقْفِ الْبَيْتِ أَنْ يَحُولَ   بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ فَيَفْتَحُ الْجِدَارَ مِنْ وَرَائِهِ ثُمَّ   يَقُولُ فِي حُجْرَتِهِ فَيَأْمُرُ بِحَاجَتِهِ حَتَّى بَلَغَنَا أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَهَلَّ زَمَنَ   الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ بِالْعُمْرَةِ فَدَخَلَ حُجْرَةً فَدَخْلَ رَجُلٌ عَلَى   أَثَرِهِ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  مِنْ بَنِي سَلَمَةَ  فَقَالَ   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِمَ فَعَلْتَ ذَلِكَ  قَالَ  لِأَنِّي رَأَيْتُكَ دَخَلْتَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنِّي أَحْمَسُ فَقَالَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  وَأَنَا  أَحْمَسُ يَقُولُ وَأَنَا عَلَى دِينِكَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى ( وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا   ) 

قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  الْغُيُوبَ   ، وَالْجُيُوبَ ، وَالْعُيُونَ وَشُيُوخًا بِكَسْرِ أَوَائِلِهِنَّ   لِمَكَانِ الْيَاءِ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِالضَّمِّ عَلَى الْأَصْلِ   وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ    " جِيُوبِهِنَّ بِكَسْرِ الْجِيمِ وَقَرَأَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ    " الْغِيُوبَ بِكَسْرِ الْعَيْنِ ( وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى   ) أَيِ الْبِرُّ بِرُّ مَنِ اتَّقَى 

( وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا   ) فِي حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   ) .( وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   ( 190 ) ) 

( وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ ( الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ   ) كَانَ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ أَمَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   [ ص: 213 ] رَسُولَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْكَفِّ عَنْ قِتَالِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ثُمَّ لَمَّا هَاجَرَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  أَمَرَهُ بِقِتَالِ مَنْ قَاتَلَهُ مِنْهُمْ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَقَالَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ      : هَذِهِ أَوَّلُ آيَةٍ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْقِتَالِ ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُ   بِقِتَالِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً قَاتَلُوا أَوْ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوا   بِقَوْلِهِ ( فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ   ) فَصَارَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ مَنْسُوخَةً بِهَا وَقِيلَ نُسِخَ بِقَوْلِهِ ( فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ   ) قَرِيبٌ مِنْ سَبْعِينَ آيَةً وَقَوْلُهُ ( وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا     ) أَيْ لَا تَبْدَءُوهُمْ بِالْقِتَالِ ، وَقِيلَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ   مُحْكَمَةٌ غَيْرُ مَنْسُوخَةٍ أُمِرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ بِقِتَالِ الْمُقَاتِلِينَ وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : ( وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا   ) أَيْ لَا تَقْتُلُوا النِّسَاءَ وَالصِّبْيَانَ وَالشَّيْخَ الْكَبِيرَ ، وَالرُّهْبَانَ وَلَا مَنْ أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَامَ هَذَا قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ    : 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ سَهْلٍ الْقُهُسْتَانِي  ُّ الْمَعْرُوفُ بِأَبِي تُرَابٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الطَّرَسُوسِيُّ  أَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ بُكَيْرٍ  أَنَا اللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  عَنْ جَرِيرِ بْنِ حَازِمٍ  عَنْ شُعْبَةَ  عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ بْنِ يَزِيدَ  عَنْ  سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ بُرَيْدَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : كَانَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذَا بَعَثَ جَيْشًا قَالَ اغْزُوا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ قَاتِلُوا مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ لَا تَغْلُوا وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا امْرَأَةً وَلَا وَلِيدًا وَلَا شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي صُلْحِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ مَعَ   أَصْحَابِهِ لِلْعُمْرَةِ وَكَانُوا أَلْفًا وَأَرْبَعَمِائَ  ةٍ فَسَارُوا   حَتَّى نَزَلُوا الْحُدَيْبِيَةَ  فَصَدَّهُمُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ الْحَرَامِ فَصَالَحَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْ يَرْجِعَ عَامَهُ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَنْ يُخَلُّوا لَهُ مَكَّةَ  عَامَ   قَابِلٍ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ فَيَطُوفَ بِالْبَيْتِ فَلَمَّا كَانَ   الْعَامُ الْقَابِلُ تَجَهَّزَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ وَأَصْحَابُهُ لِعُمْرَةِ الْقَضَاءِ وَخَافُوا أَنْ لَا تَفِيَ   قُرَيْشٌ بِمَا قَالُوا وَأَنْ يَصُدُّوهُمْ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ الْحَرَامِ   وَكَرِهَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   قِتَالَهُمْ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَفِي الْحَرَمِ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى ( وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) يَعْنِي مُحْرِمِينَ ( الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ   ) يَعْنِي قُرَيْشًا ( وَلَا تَعْتَدُوا   ) فَتَبْدَءُوا بِالْقِتَالِ فِي الْحَرَمِ مُحْرِمِينَ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (33)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 191 إلى الاية 196
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ  حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ  وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ  الْقَتْلِ وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى  يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ  جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ   ( 191 ) فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ( 192 ) وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ   حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ   انْتَهَوْا فَلَا عُدْوَانَ إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ   ( 193 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ     ) قِيلَ نُسِخَتِ الْآيَةُ الْأُولَى بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَأَصْلُ   الثَّقَافَةِ الْحِذْقُ وَالْبَصَرُ بِالْأُمُورِ ، وَمَعْنَاهُ   وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ بَصُرْتُمْ مُقَاتَلَتَهُمْ وَتَمَكَّنْتُمْ مِنْ   قَتْلِهِمْ ( وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ   ) وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوا الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ مَكَّةَ  فَقَالَ أَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ كَمَا أَخْرَجُوكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ   [ ص: 214 ]   ( وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ   ) يَعْنِي شِرْكُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَشَدُّ وَأَعْظَمُ مِنْ قَتْلِكُمْ إِيَّاهُمْ فِي الْحَرَمِ وَالْإِحْرَامِ ( وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ      : ( وَلَا تَقْتُلُوهُمْ حَتَّى يَقْتُلُوكُمْ فَإِنْ قَتَلُوكُمْ )   بِغَيْرِ أَلِفٍ فِيهِنَّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ عَلَى مَعْنَى وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا   بَعْضَهُمْ تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ قَتَلْنَا بَنِي فُلَانٍ وَإِنَّمَا قَتَلُوا   بَعْضَهُمْ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِالْأَلِفِ مِنَ الْقِتَالِ وَكَانَ   هَذَا فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ كَانَ لَا يَحِلُّ بِدَايَتُهُمْ   بِالْقِتَالِ فِي الْبَلَدِ الْحَرَامِ ثُمَّ صَارَ مَنْسُوخًا بِقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى ( وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ   ) هَذَا قَوْلُ قَتَادَةَ  وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ  قَوْلُهُ ( وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ   ) أَيْ حَيْثُ أَدْرَكْتُمُوهُ  مْ فِي الْحِلِّ وَالْحَرَمِ صَارَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ مَنْسُوخَةً بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( وَلَا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   ) ثُمَّ نَسَخَتْهَا آيَةُ السَّيْفِ فِي ( بَرَاءَةٌ ) فَهِيَ نَاسِخَةٌ مَنْسُوخَةٌ وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَجَمَاعَةٌ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ مُحْكَمَةٌ وَلَا يَجُوزُ الِابْتِدَاءُ بِالْقِتَالِ فِي الْحَرَمِ 

( كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ   ) 

( فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا   ) عَنِ الْقِتَالِ وَالْكُفْرِ ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ) أَيْ غَفُورٌ لِمَا سَلَفَ رَحِيمٌ بِالْعِبَادِ 

( وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ   ) يَعْنِي الْمُشْرِكِينَ ( حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ     ) أَيْ شِرْكٌ يَعْنِي قَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى يُسْلِمُوا فَلَا يُقْبَلُ   مِنَ الْوَثَنِيِّ إِلَّا الْإِسْلَامُ فَإِنْ أَبَى قُتِلَ ( 

قَالَ نَافِعٌ    : جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى ابْنِ عُمَرَ  فِي فِتْنَةِ ابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  فَقَالَ   مَا يَمْنَعُكَ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ ؟ قَالَ يَمْنَعُنِي أَنَّ اللَّهَ  تَعَالَى  قَدْ حَرَّمَ دَمَ أَخِي ، قَالَ أَلَا تَسْمَعُ مَا ذَكَرَهُ  اللَّهُ  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " وَإِنْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا     " ( 9 - الْحُجُرَاتِ ) قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أَخِي لَأَنْ أُعَيَّرَ  بِهَذِهِ  الْآيَةِ وَلَا أُقَاتِلَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَنْ أُعَيَّرَ  بِالْآيَةِ  الَّتِي يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فِيهَا " وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا   " ( 93 - النِّسَاءِ ) قَالَ أَلَمْ يَقُلِ اللَّهُ ( وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لَا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ     ) قَالَ قَدْ فَعَلْنَا عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِذْ كَانَ الْإِسْلَامُ قَلِيلًا وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ   يُفْتَنُ فِي دِينِهِ إِمَّا يَقْتُلُونَهُ أَوْ يُعَذِّبُونَهُ حَتَّى   كَثُرَ الْإِسْلَامُ فَلَمْ تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ وَكَانَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ   لِلَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تُقَاتِلُوا حَتَّى تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ   وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  قَالَ قَالَ رَجُلٌ  لِابْنِ عُمَرَ    : كَيْفَ تَرَى فِي قِتَالِ الْفِتْنَةِ فَقَالَ هَلْ تَدْرِي مَا الْفِتْنَةُ كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ  صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُقَاتِلُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَكَانَ الدُّخُولُ   عَلَيْهِمْ فِتْنَةً وَلَيْسَ بِقِتَالِكُمْ عَلَى الْمُلْكِ   ( فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا   ) عَنِ الْكُفْرِ وَأَسْلَمُوا ( فَلَا عُدْوَانَ   ) فَلَا سَبِيلَ ( إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ   ) قَالَهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    . يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ     " ( 28 - الْقَصَصِ ) وَقَالَ أَهْلُ الْمَعَانِي الْعُدْوَانُ  الظُّلْمُ  أَيْ فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَلَا نَهْبَ وَلَا أَسْرَ وَلَا قَتْلَ  ( إِلَّا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ    ) الَّذِينَ  بَقُوا عَلَى الشِّرْكِ وَمَا يُفْعَلُ بِأَهْلِ الشِّرْكِ  مِنْ هَذِهِ  الْأَشْيَاءِ لَا يَكُونُ ظُلْمًا وَسَمَّاهُ عُدْوَانًا عَلَى  طَرِيقِ  الْمُجَازَاةِ ، وَالْمُقَابَلَة  ِ كَمَا قَالَ ( فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ   ) وَكَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا   " ( 40 - الشُّورَى ، وَسُمِّيَ الْكَافِرُ   [ ص: 215 ] ظَالِمًا لِأَنَّهُ يَضَعُ الْعِبَادَةَ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهَا 
( الشَّهْرُ  الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ  وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنِ  اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ  بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى  عَلَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ مَعَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ   ( 194 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي عُمْرَةِ الْقَضَاءِ وَذَلِكَ   أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خَرَجَ مُعْتَمِرًا   فِي ذِي الْقِعْدَةِ فَصَدَّهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ  فَصَالَحَ أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ  عَلَى   أَنْ يَنْصَرِفَ عَامَهُ ذَلِكَ وَيَرْجِعَ الْعَامَ الْقَابِلَ   فَيَقْضِيَ عُمْرَتَهُ فَانْصَرَفَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَامَهُ ذَلِكَ وَرَجَعَ فِي الْعَامِ الْقَابِلِ فِي   ذِي الْقِعْدَةِ وَقَضَى عُمْرَتَهُ سَنَةَ سَبْعٍ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ   فَذَلِكَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ   ) يَعْنِي ذَا الْقِعْدَةِ الَّذِي دَخَلْتُمْ فِيهِ مَكَّةَ وَقَضَيْتُمْ فِيهِ عُمْرَتَكُمْ سَنَةَ سَبْعٍ ( بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ   ) يَعْنِي ذَا الْقِعْدَةِ الَّذِي صُدِدْتُمْ فِيهِ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ سَنَةَ سِتٍّ ( وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ     ) جَمْعُ حُرْمَةٍ وَإِنَّمَا جَمَعَهَا لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ حُرْمَةَ   الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْبَلَدِ الْحَرَامِ وَحُرْمَةَ الْإِحْرَامِ   وَالْقِصَاصُ الْمُسَاوَاةُ ، وَالْمُمَاثَلَة  ُ وَهُوَ أَنْ يُفْعَلَ   بِالْفَاعِلِ مِثْلُ مَا فَعَلَ وَقِيلَ هَذَا فِي أَمْرِ الْقِتَالِ   مَعْنَاهُ إِنْ بَدَءُوكُمْ بِالْقِتَالِ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ   فَقَاتِلُوهُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنَّهُ قِصَاصٌ بِمَا فَعَلُوا فِيهِ ( فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ     ) وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ ( بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتُدِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ ) سُمِّيَ   الْجَزَاءُ بِاسْمِ الِابْتِدَاءِ عَلَى ازْدِوَاجِ الْكَلَامِ كَقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى " وَجَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِثْلُهَا   " ( 40 - الشُّورَى ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ   ) .
( وَأَنْفِقُوا  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تُلْقُوا  بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ   ( 195 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأَنْفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) أَرَادَ بِهِ الْجِهَادَ وَكُلَّ خَيْرٍ هُوَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ إِطْلَاقَهُ يَنْصَرِفُ إِلَى الْجِهَادِ ( وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ   ) قِيلَ الْبَاءُ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( بِأَيْدِيكُمْ ) زَائِدَةٌ يُرِيدُ وَلَا تُلْقُوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ أَيْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ( إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ     ) عَبَّرَ عَنِ النَّفْسِ بِالْأَيْدِي كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " بِمَا   كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ " ( 30 - الشُّورَى ) أَيْ بِمَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَقِيلَ   الْبَاءُ فِي مَوْضِعِهَا وَفِيهِ حَذْفٌ ، أَيْ لَا تُلْقُوا  أَنْفُسَكُمْ  بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ أَيِ الْهَلَاكِ وَقِيلَ  التَّهْلُكَةُ  كُلُّ شَيْءٍ يَصِيرُ عَاقِبَتُهُ إِلَى الْهَلَاكِ أَيْ  وَلَا تَأْخُذُوا  فِي ذَلِكَ وَقِيلَ التَّهْلُكَةُ مَا يُمْكِنُ  الِاحْتِرَازُ عَنْهُ  وَالْهَلَاكُ مَا لَا يُمْكِنُ الِاحْتِرَازُ عَنْهُ  وَالْعَرَبُ لَا  تَقُولُ لِلْإِنْسَانِ أَلْقَى بِيَدِهِ إِلَّا فِي  الشِّرْكِ  وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي تَأْوِيلِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ  بَعْضُهُمْ هَذَا فِي  الْبُخْلِ وَتَرَكِ الْإِنْفَاقِ يَقُولُ ( وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ   ) بِتَرْكِ الْإِنْفَاقِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ حُذَيْفَةَ  وَالْحَسَنِ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ   وَعَطَاءٍ    . وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنْفِقْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ   لَكَ إِلَّا سَهْمٌ أَوْ مِشْقَصٌ وَلَا يَقُولَنَّ أَحَدُكُمْ إِنِّي  لَا  أَجِدُ شَيْئًا وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ  بِهَا أَنْفِقْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ عِقَالًا ( وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ   ) وَلَا تَقُلْ لَيْسَ عِنْدِي شَيْءٌ ، وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ      : لَمَّا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِالْإِنْفَاقِ قَالَ رَجُلٌ  أُمِرْنَا  بِالنَّفَقَةِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ أَنْفَقْنَا  أَمْوَالَنَا  بَقِينَا فُقَرَاءَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ  وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  فِيهَا لَا يَمْنَعَنَّكُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ فِي حَقٍّ خِيفَةُ الْعَيْلَةِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْحِيرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ   [ ص: 216 ] بْنِ دُحَيْمٍ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَازِمِ بْنِ أَبِي غَرَزَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو غَسَّانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  خَالِدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْوَاسِطِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا وَاصِلٌ مَوْلَى أَبِي عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنْ بَشَّارِ بْنِ أَبِي سَيْفٍ  عَنِ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ عِيَاضِ بْنِ غُضَيْفٍ  قَالَ أَتَيْنَا أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ  نَعُودُهُ قَالَ سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : مَنْ   أَنْفَقَ نَفَقَةً فَاضِلَةً فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَبِسَبْعِمِائَ  ةٍ   وَمَنْ أَنْفَقَ نَفَقَةً عَلَى أَهْلِهِ فَالْحَسَنَةُ بِعَشْرِ   أَمْثَالِهَا   " 

وَقَالَ  زَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ     : كَانَ  رِجَالٌ يَخْرُجُونَ فِي الْبُعُوثِ بِغَيْرِ نَفَقَةٍ فَإِمَّا  أَنْ  يَقْطَعَ بِهِمْ وَإِمَّا أَنْ كَانُوا عِيَالًا فَأَمَرَهُمُ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى بِالْإِنْفَاقِ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ   لَمْ يَكُنْ عِنْدَهُ شَيْءٌ يُنْفِقُهُ فَلَا يَخْرُجُ بِغَيْرِ نَفَقَةٍ   وَلَا قُوتٍ فَيُلْقِي بِيَدِهِ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ فَالتَّهْلُكَةُ أَنْ   يَهْلِكَ مِنَ الْجُوعِ وَالْعَطَشِ أَوْ بِالْمَشْيِ ، وَقِيلَ  أُنْزِلَتِ  الْآيَةُ فِي تَرْكِ الْجِهَادِ قَالَ  أَبُو أَيُّوبَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ      : نَزَلَتْ فِينَا مَعْشَرَ الْأَنْصَارِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ   تَعَالَى لَمَّا أَعَزَّ دِينَهُ وَنَصَرَ رَسُولَهُ قُلْنَا فِيمَا   بَيْنَنَا إِنَّا قَدْ تَرَكْنَا أَهْلَنَا وَأَمْوَالَنَا حَتَّى فَشَا   الْإِسْلَامُ وَنَصَرَ اللَّهُ نَبِيَّهُ فَلَوْ رَجَعْنَا إِلَى   أَهْلِينَا وَأَمْوَالِنَا فَأَقَمْنَا فِيهَا فَأَصْلَحْنَا مَا ضَاعَ   مِنْهَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( وَأَنْفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ   ) فَالتَّهْلُكَةُ الْإِقَامَةُ فِي الْأَهْلِ وَالْمَالِ وَتَرْكُ الْجِهَادِ فَمَا زَالَ أَبُو أَيُّوبَ  يُجَاهِدُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى كَانَ آخِرُ غَزْوَةٍ غَزَاهَا بِقُسْطَنْطِينِ  يَّةَ  فِي زَمَنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ  فَتُوُفِّيَ هُنَاكَ وَدُفِنَ فِي أَصْلِ سُورِ الْقُسْطَنْطِين  ِيَّةِ  وَهُمْ يَسْتَسْقُونَ بِهِ 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : مَنْ مَاتَ وَلَمْ يَغْزُ وَلَمْ يُحَدِّثْ نَفْسَهُ بِالْغَزْوِ مَاتَ عَلَى شُعْبَةٍ مِنَ النِّفَاقِ   " .   [ ص: 217 ] 

وَقَالَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ   وَعَبِيدَةُ السَّلْمَانِيُّ    : الْإِلْقَاءُ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ هُوَ الْقُنُوطُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى قَالَ أَبُو قِلَابَةَ      : هُوَ الرَّجُلُ يُصِيبُ الذَّنْبَ فَيَقُولُ قَدْ هَلَكْتُ لَيْسَ لِي   تَوْبَةٌ فَيَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ وَيَنْهَمِكُ فِي الْمَعَاصِي   فَنَهَاهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْ ذَلِكَ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " إِنَّهُ لَا يَيْأَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ   " ( 87 - يُوسُفَ ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأَحْسِنُوا ) [ أَيْ أَحْسِنُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَأَخْلَاقَكُمْ وَتَفَضَّلُوا عَلَى الْفُقَرَاءِ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ   ) ] .
( وَأَتِمُّوا  الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ  أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ  مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا  رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ  مَحِلَّهُ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ  فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ  صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ  فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ  إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ  الْهَدْيِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ  فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ  وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ  تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   ( 196 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ   ) قَرَأَ عَلْقَمَةُ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ      ( وَأَقِيمُوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ ) وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي   إِتْمَامِهِمَا فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ هُوَ أَنْ يُتِمَّهُمَا   بِمَنَاسِكِهِمَ  ا وَحُدُودِهِمَا ، وَسُنَنِهِمَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَعَلْقَمَةَ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ  وأَرْكَانُ الْحَجِّ خَمْسَةٌ . . الْإِحْرَامُ وَالْوُقُوفُ بِعَرَفَةَ  وَطَوَافُ الزِّيَارَةِ وَالسَّعْيُ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ وَحَلْقُ الرَّأْسِ أَوِ التَّقْصِيرُ وَلِلْحَجِّ تَحَلُّلَانِ وَأَسْبَابُ   التَّحَلُّلِ ثَلَاثَةٌ رَمْيُ جَمْرَةِ الْعَقَبَةِ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ   وَطَوَافُ الزِّيَارَةِ ، وَالْحَلْقُ فَإِذَا وُجِدَ شَيْئَانِ مِنْ   هَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاءِ الثَّلَاثَةِ حَصَلَ التَّحَلُّلُ الْأَوَّلُ   وَبِالثَّلَاثِ حَصَلَ التَّحَلُّلُ الثَّانِي وَبَعْدَ التَّحَلُّلِ   الْأَوَّلِ يَسْتَبِيحُ جَمِيعَ مَحْظُورَاتِ الْإِحْرَامِ إِلَّا   النِّسَاءَ وَبَعْدَ الثَّانِي يَسْتَبِيحُ الْكُلَّ وَأَرْكَانُ الْعُمْرَةِ أَرْبَعَةٌ الْإِحْرَامُ وَالطَّوَافُ بِالْبَيْتِ وَالسَّعْيُ بَيْنَ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةِ ، وَالْحَلْقُ وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ   وَطَاوُسٌ    : تَمَامُ الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ أَنْ تُحْرِمَ بِهِمَا مُفْرَدَيْنِ مُسْتَأْنَفَيْن  ِ مِنْ دُوَيْرَةِ أَهْلِكَ وَسُئِلَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  عَنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ   ) قَالَ أَنْ تُحْرِمَ بِهِمَا مِنْ دُوَيْرَةِ أَهْلِكَ وَمِثْلُهُ عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ،  وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ      : تَمَامُ الْعُمْرَةِ أَنْ تُعْمَلَ فِي غَيْرِ أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ [   فَإِنْ كَانَتْ فِي أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ ] ثُمَّ أَقَامَ حَتَّى حَجَّ فَهِيَ   مُتْعَةٌ وَعَلَيْهِ فِيهَا الْهَدْيُ إِنْ وَجَدَهُ أَوِ الصِّيَامُ  إِنْ  لَمْ يَجِدِ الْهَدْيَ وَتَمَامُ الْحَجِّ أَنْ يُؤْتَى  بِمَنَاسِكِهِ  كُلِّهَا حَتَّى لَا يَلْزَمَ عَامِلَهُ دَمٌ بِسَبَبِ  قِرَانٍ وَلَا  مُتْعَةٍ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : إِتْمَامُهَا أَنْ تَكُونَ النَّفَقَةُ حَلَالًا وَيَنْتَهِيَ عَمَّا نَهَى اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَقَالَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ    : إِتْمَامُهَا أَنْ تَخْرُجَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ لَهُمَا وَلَا تَخْرُجَ لِتِجَارَةٍ وَلَا لِحَاجَةٍ 

قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ    : الْوَفْدُ كَثِيرٌ وَالْحَاجُّ قَلِيلٌ وَاتَّفَقَتِ الْأُمَّةُ عَلَى وُجُوبِ الْحَجِّ عَلَى مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي وُجُوبِ الْعُمْرَةِ فَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى وُجُوبِهَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عُمْرَ  وَعَلِيٍّ   وَابْنِ عُمَرَ ،  وَرَوَى عِكْرِمَةُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ وَاللَّهِ إِنَّ الْعُمْرَةَ لَقَرِينَةُ الْحَجِّ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ   " وَبِهِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ   وَطَاوُسٌ  وَقَتَادَةُ   وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ الثَّوْرِيُّ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي أَصَحِّ قَوْلَيْهِ وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهَا سُنَّةٌ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ جَابِرٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ (  الشَّافِعِيُّ    ) وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ  وَأَهْلُ الْعِرَاقِ ،  وَتَأَوَّلُوا قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ   ) عَلَى مَعْنَى أَتِمُّوهُمَا إِذَا دَخَلْتُمْ فِيهِمَا أَمَّا ابْتِدَاءُ الشُّرُوعِ فِيهَا   [ ص: 218 ] فَتَطَوُّعٌ وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ لَمْ يُوجِبْهُمَا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ  عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   أَنَّهُ سُئِلَ عَنِ الْعُمْرَةِ أَوَاجِبَةٌ هِيَ فَقَالَ : ( لَا وَأَنْ   تَعْتَمِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   ) وَالْقَوْلُ الْأَوَّلُ أَصَحُّ وَمَعْنَى   قَوْلِهِ ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ     ) أَيِ ابْتَدِئُوهُمَا فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمْ فِيهِمَا فَأَتِمُّوهُمَا   فَهُوَ أَمْرٌ بِالِابْتِدَاءِ وَالْإِتْمَامِ أَيْ أَقِيمُوهُمَا   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى اللَّيْلِ   " ( 187 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) أَيِ ابْتَدِئُوهُ وَأَتِمُّوهُ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو خَالِدٍ الْأَحْمَرُ  عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ قَيْسٍ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ  عَنْ شَقِيقٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : تَابِعُوا بَيْنَ الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ فَإِنَّهُمَا   يَنْفِيَانِ الْفَقْرَ وَالذُّنُوبَ كَمَا يَنْفِي الْكِيرُ خَبَثَ   الْحَدِيدِ وَالذَّهَبِ ، وَالْفِضَّةِ وَلَيْسَ لِلْحَجِّ الْمَبْرُورِ   جَزَاءٌ إِلَّا الْجَنَّةَ   " وَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ      : لَيْسَ مِنْ خَلْقِ اللَّهِ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا وَعَلَيْهِ حَجَّةٌ   وَعُمْرَةٌ وَاجِبَتَانِ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَى ذَلِكَ سَبِيلًا كَمَا   قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ   ) زَادَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ وَتَطَوُّعٌ وَاتَّفَقَتِ الْأُمَّةُ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَجُوزُ أَدَاءُ الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ عَلَى ثَلَاثَةِ أَوْجُهٍ 

الْإِفْرَادِ وَالتَّمَتُّعِ ، وَالْقِرَانِ فَصُورَةُ الْإِفْرَادِ أَنْ يُفْرِدَ الْحَجَّ ثُمَّ بَعْدَ الْفَرَاغِ مِنْهُ يَعْتَمِرُ وَصُورَةُ التَّمَتُّعِ أَنْ يَعْتَمِرَ فِي أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ ثُمَّ بَعْدَ الْفَرَاغِ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ الْعُمْرَةِ يُحْرِمُ بِالْحَجِّ مِنْ مَكَّةَ  فَيَحُجُّ فِي هَذَا الْعَامِ وَصُورَةُ الْقِرَانِ أَنْ   يُحْرِمَ بِالْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ مَعًا أَوْ يُحْرِمَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ   ثُمَّ يُدْخِلُ عَلَيْهَا الْحَجَّ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَفْتَتِحَ الطَّوَافَ   فَيَصِيرُ قَارِنًا وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْأَفْضَلِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْوُجُوهِ   فَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الْإِفْرَادَ أَفْضَلُ ثُمَّ التَّمَتُّعَ ثُمَّ الْقِرَانَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ   وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  لِمَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي الْأَسْوَدِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ نَوْفَلٍ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : خَرَجْنَا   مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَامَ حَجَّةِ   الْوَدَاعِ فَمِنَّا مَنْ أَهَلَّ بِعُمْرَةٍ وَمِنَّا مَنْ أَهَلَّ   بِحَجٍّ وَعُمْرَةٍ وَمِنَّا مَنْ أَهَلَّ بِحَجٍّ وَأَهَلَّ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْحَجِّ فَأَمَّا مَنْ   أَهَلَّ بِالْعُمْرَةِ   [ ص: 219 ] فَحَلَّ   وَأَمَّا مَنْ أَهَلَّ بِالْحَجِّ أَوْ جَمَعَ بَيْنَ الْحَجِّ   وَالْعُمْرَةِ فَلَمْ يَحِلُّوا حَتَّى كَانَ يَوْمُ النَّحْرِ   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُسْلِمٌ  عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  عَنْ  جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ جَابِرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَهُوَ يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ حَجَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : خَرَجْنَا   مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَا نَنْوِي   إِلَّا الْحَجَّ وَلَا نَعْرِفُ غَيْرَهُ وَلَا نَعْرِفُ الْعُمْرَةَ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَفْرَدَ الْحَجَّ وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الْقِرَانَ أَفْضَلُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الثَّوْرِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الصَّيْرَفِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ هِشَامِ بْنِ مُلَاسٍ النُّمَيْرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مَرْوَانُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ الْفَزَارِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدٌ  قَالَ قَالَ أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَهَلَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ لَبَّيْكَ بِحَجٍّ وَعُمْرَةٍ   . 

وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّ التَّمَتُّعَ أَفْضَلُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ   وَإِسْحَاقَ بْنِ رَاهَوَيْهِ  وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ بُكَيْرٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا اللَّيْثُ  عَنْ عُقَيْلٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ  سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : تَمَتَّعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَسَاقَ مَعَهُ الْهَدْيَ مِنْ ذِي الْحُلَيْفَةِ  وَبَدَأَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَهَلَّ   بِالْعُمْرَةِ ثُمَّ أَهَلَّ بِالْحَجِّ فَتَمَتَّعَ النَّاسُ مَعَ   النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى   الْحَجِّ فَكَانَ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ أَهْدَى فَسَاقَ الْهَدْيَ وَمِنْهُمْ   مَنْ لَمْ يُهْدِ فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ مَكَّةَ  قَالَ  لِلنَّاسِ مَنْ  كَانَ مِنْكُمْ أَهْدَى فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَحِلُّ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  حُرِمَ مِنْهُ  حَتَّى يَقْضِيَ حَجَّهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ  أَهْدَى فَلْيَطُفْ  بِالْبَيْتِ وَيَسْعَى بَيْنَ الصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  وَلْيُقَصِّرْ   ، وَلِيَتَحَلَّلْ ثُمَّ لِيُهِلَّ بِالْحَجِّ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ  هَدْيًا  فَلْيَصُمْ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةً إِذَا  رَجَعَ  إِلَى أَهْلِهِ فَطَافَ حِينَ قَدِمَ مَكَّةَ  وَاسْتَلَمَ   الرُّكْنَ أَوَّلَ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ خَبَّ ثَلَاثَةَ أَطْوَافٍ وَمَشَى   أَرْبَعًا فَرَكَعَ حِينَ قَضَى طَوَافَهُ بِالْبَيْتِ عِنْدَ الْمَقَامِ   رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ سَلَّمَ فَانْصَرَفَ فَأَتَى الصَّفَا  فَطَافَ بِالصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  سَبْعَةَ أَطْوَافٍ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَتَحَلَّلْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ حُرِمَ مِنْهُ حَتَّى قَضَى حَجَّهُ وَنَحَرَ هَدْيَهُ   [ ص:  220 ] يَوْمَ  النَّحْرِ وَأَفَاضَ فَطَافَ بِالْبَيْتِ ثُمَّ حَلَّ مِنْ  كُلِّ شَيْءِ  حُرِمَ مِنْهُ وَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ مَا فَعَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَنْ أَهْدَى وَسَاقَ الْهَدْيَ مِنَ  النَّاسِ   . 

وَعَنْ عُرْوَةَ  أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَخْبَرَتْهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فِي تَمَتُّعِهِ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَتَمَتَّعَ   النَّاسُ مَعَهُ بِمِثْلِ الَّذِي أَخْبَرَنِي سَالِمٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

قَالَ شَيْخُنَا الْإِمَامُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَدِ اخْتَلَفَتِ   الرِّوَايَةُ فِي إِحْرَامِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا وَذَكَرَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي   كِتَابِ اخْتِلَافِ الْأَحَادِيثِ كَلَامًا مُوجَزًا أَنَّ أَصْحَابَ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كَانَ مِنْهُمُ   الْمُفْرِدُ وَالْقَارِنُ ، وَالْمُتَمَتِّع  ُ وَكُلٌّ كَانَ يَأْخُذُ   مِنْهُ أَمْرَ نُسُكِهِ وَيَصْدُرُ عَنْ تَعْلِيمِهِ فَأُضِيفَ الْكُلُّ   إِلَيْهِ عَلَى مَعْنَى أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ بِهَا وَأَذِنَ فِيهَا وَيَجُوزُ   فِي لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ إِضَافَةُ ( الشَّيْءِ ) إِلَى الْآمِرِ بِهِ كَمَا   يَجُوزُ إِضَافَتُهُ إِلَى الْفَاعِلِ لَهُ كَمَا يُقَالُ بَنَى فُلَانٌ   دَارًا وَأُرِيدَ أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ بِبِنَائِهَا وَكَمَا رُوِيَ أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَجَمَ مَاعِزًا  وَإِنَّمَا أَمَرَ بِرَجْمِهِ وَاخْتَارَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  الْإِفْرَادَ لِرِوَايَةِ جَابِرٍ   وَعَائِشَةَ   وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  ، وَقَدَّمَهَا عَلَى رِوَايَةِ غَيْرِهِمْ لِتَقَدُّمِ صُحْبَةِ جَابِرٍ  النَّبِيَّ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَحَسَّنَ سِيَاقَهُ لِابْتِدَاءِ   قِصَّةِ حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ وَآخِرِهَا وَلِفَضْلِ حِفْظِ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَقُرْبِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  مِنَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ 

وَمَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  فِي  اخْتِلَافِ  الْأَحَادِيثِ إِلَى التَّمَتُّعِ ، وَقَالَ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ  مِنَ  الِاخْتِلَافِ أَيْسَرَ مِنْ هَذَا وَإِنْ كَانَ الْغَلَطُ فِيهِ  قَبِيحًا  مِنْ جِهَةِ أَنَّهُ مُبَاحٌ لِأَنَّ الْكِتَابَ ثُمَّ السُّنَّةَ  ثُمَّ  مَا لَا أَعْلَمُ فِيهِ خِلَافًا عَلَى أَنَّ التَّمَتُّعَ  بِالْعُمْرَةِ  إِلَى الْحَجِّ وَإِفْرَادَ الْحَجِّ وَالْقِرَانَ وَاسِعٌ  كُلُّهُ ،  وَقَالَ مَنْ قَالَ إِنَّهُ أَفْرَدَ الْحَجَّ يُشْبِهُ أَنْ  يَكُونَ  قَالَهُ عَلَى مَا لَا يَعْرِفُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ الَّذِينَ  أَدْرَكَ  دُونَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ  أَحَدًا  لَا يَكُونُ مُقِيمًا عَلَى الْحَجِّ إِلَّا وَقَدِ ابْتَدَأَ  إِحْرَامَهُ  بِالْحَجِّ قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ  وَمِمَّا  يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ كَانَ مُتَمَتِّعًا أَنَّ الرِّوَايَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ   وَعَائِشَةَ  مُتَعَارِضَةٌ وَقَدْ رُوِّينَا عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ سَالِمٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، قَالَ تَمَتَّعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي [ حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ   وَقَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ  أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ  أَخْبَرَتْهُ   عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ] فِي تَمَتُّعِهِ   بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَتَمَتَّعَ النَّاسُ مَعَهُ بِمِثْلِ   الَّذِي أَخْبَرَنِي سَالِمٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ،  وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " هَذِهِ عُمْرَةٌ اسْتَمْتَعْنَا بِهَا   " . 

وَقَالَ  سَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  فِي الْمُتْعَةِ صَنَعَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَصَنَعْنَاهَا مَعَهُ 

قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ وَمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ جَابِرٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ خَرَجْنَا لَا نَنْوِي إِلَّا الْحَجَّ لَا يُنَافِي التَّمَتُّعَ لِأَنَّ   [ ص:  221 ] خُرُوجَهُمْ  كَانَ لِقَصْدِ الْحَجِّ ثُمَّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَدَّمَ  الْعُمْرَةَ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَهَلَّ بِالْحَجِّ إِلَى أَنْ أَمَرَهُ  النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَهُ مُتْعَةً  قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى :  ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ   ) اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي الإحْصَارِ الَّذِي يُبِيحُ لِلْمُحْرِمِ التَّحَلُّلَ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ فَذَهَبَ   جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ كُلَّ مَانِعٍ يَمْنَعُهُ عَنِ الْوُصُولِ إِلَى   الْبَيْتِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْمَعْنَى فِي إِحْرَامِهِ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ أَوْ   مَرَضٍ أَوْ جُرْحٍ أَوْ ذَهَابِ نَفَقَةٍ أَوْ ضَلَالِ رَاحِلَةٍ يُبِيحُ   لَهُ التَّحَلُّلَ وَبِهِ قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  وَالْحَسَنِ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ   وَعَطَاءٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ   وَعُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  وَأَهْلُ الْعِرَاقِ  وَقَالُوا لِأَنَّ الْإِحْصَارَ فِي كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ هُوَ حَبْسُ الْعِلَّةِ أَوِ الْمَرَضِ وَقَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ  مَا   كَانَ مِنْ مَرَضٍ أَوْ ذَهَابِ نَفَقَةٍ يُقَالُ مِنْهُ أُحْصِرَ فَهُوَ   مُحْصَرٌ وَمَا كَانَ مِنْ حَبْسِ عَدُوٍّ أَوْ سَجْنٍ يُقَالُ مِنْهُ   حَصَرَ فَهُوَ مَحْصُورٌ وَإِنَّمَا جَعَلَ هَاهُنَا حَبْسَ الْعَدُوِّ   إِحْصَارًا قِيَاسًا عَلَى الْمَرَضِ إِذْ كَانَ فِي مَعْنَاهُ   وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : مَنْ كُسِرَ أَوْ عَرِجَ فَقَدْ حَلَّ وَعَلَيْهِ الْحَجُّ مِنْ قَابِلٍ   " . 

قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : فَسَأَلْتُ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ   وَأَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ  فَقَالَا : صِدْقٌ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يُبَاحُ لَهُ التَّحَلُّلُ إِلَّا بِحَبْسِ الْعَدُوِّ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَقَالَ لَا حَصْرَ إِلَّا حَصْرُ الْعَدُوِّ وَرُوِيَ مَعْنَاهُ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ   وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَحْمَدُ  وَإِسْحَاقُ  وَقَالُوا الْحَصْرُ وَالْإِحْصَارُ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ 

وَقَالَ ثَعْلَبٌ    :  تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ  حَصَرْتُ الرَّجُلَ عَنْ حَاجَتِهِ فَهُوَ مَحْصُورٌ  وَأَحْصَرَهُ  الْعَدُوُّ إِذَا مَنَعَهُ عَنِ السَّيْرِ فَهُوَ مُحْصَرٌ  وَاحْتَجُّوا  بِأَنَّ نُزُولَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فِي قِصَّةِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ حَبْسًا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْعَدُوِّ وَيَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى فِي سِيَاقِ الْآيَةِ ( فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ   ) وَالْأَمْنُ يَكُونُ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَضَعَّفُوا حَدِيثَ الْحَجَّاجِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  بِمَا ثَبَتَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّهُ   قَالَ لَا حَصْرَ إِلَّا حَصْرُ الْعَدُوِّ وَتَأَوَّلَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ   عَلَى أَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يَحِلُّ بِالْكَسْرِ وَالْعَرَجِ إِذَا كَانَ قَدْ   شَرَطَ ذَلِكَ فِي عَقْدِ الْإِحْرَامِ كَمَا رُوِيَ أَنَّ ضُبَاعَةَ بِنْتَ الزُّبَيْرِ  كَانَتْ وَجِعَةً فَقَالَ لَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : حُجِّي وَاشْتَرِطِي وَقُولِي اللَّهُمَّ مَحِلِّي حَيْثُ حَبَسْتَنِي   " . 

ثُمَّ الْمُحْصَرُ يَتَحَلَّلُ بِذَبْحِ الْهَدْيِ وَحَلْقِ الرَّأْسِ وَالْهَدْيُ شَاةٌ وَهُوَ الْمُرَادُ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   )   [ ص: 222 ] وَمَحِلُّ ذَبْحِهِ حَيْثُ أُحْصِرَ عِنْدَ   أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ ذَبَحَ الْهَدْيَ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ بِهَا وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ   إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُحْصَرَ يُقِيمُ عَلَى إِحْرَامِهِ وَيَبْعَثُ بِهَدْيِهِ   إِلَى الْحَرَمِ وَيُوَاعِدُ مَنْ يَذْبَحُهُ هُنَاكَ ثُمَّ يَحِلُّ  وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ    . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْقَوْلُ فِي الْمُحْصَرِ إِذَا لَمْ يَجِدْ هَدْيًا فَفِي   قَوْلٍ لَا بَدَلَ لَهُ فَيَتَحَلَّلُ وَالْهَدْيُ فِي ذِمَّتِهِ إِلَى   أَنْ يَجِدَ وَالْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي لَهُ بَدَلٌ فَعَلَى هَذَا اخْتَلَفَ   الْقَوْلُ فِيهِ فَفِي قَوْلٍ عَلَيْهِ صَوْمُ التَّمَتُّعِ وَفِي قَوْلٍ   تُقَوَّمُ الشَّاةُ بِدَرَاهِمَ وَيَجْعَلُ الدَّرَاهِمَ طَعَامًا   فَيَتَصَدَّقُ بِهِ فَإِنْ عَجَزَ عَنِ الْإِطْعَامِ صَامَ عَنْ كُلِّ   مُدٍّ مِنَ الطَّعَامِ يَوْمًا كَمَا فِي فِدْيَةِ الطِّيبِ ، وَاللُّبْسِ   فَإِنَّ الْمُحْرِمَ إِذَا احْتَاجَ إِلَى سَتْرِ رَأْسِهِ لِحَرٍّ أَوْ   بَرْدٍ أَوْ إِلَى لُبْسِ قَمِيصٍ أَوْ مَرَضٍ فَاحْتَاجَ إِلَى   مُدَاوَاتِهِ بِدَوَاءٍ فِيهِ طِيبٌ فَعَلَ وَعَلَيْهِ الْفِدْيَةُ   وَفِدْيَتُهُ عَلَى التَّرْتِيبِ وَالتَّعْدِيلِ فَعَلَيْهِ ذَبْحُ شَاةٍ   فَإِنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ يُقَوِّمُ الشَّاةَ بِدَرَاهِمَ وَالدَّرَاهِمُ   يَشْتَرِي بِهَا طَعَامًا فَيَتَصَدَّقُ بِهِ فَإِنْ عَجَزَ صَامَ عَنْ   كُلِّ مُدٍّ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ الْمُحْصَرُ إِنْ كَانَ إِحْرَامُهُ بِغَرَضٍ   قَدِ اسْتَقَرَّ عَلَيْهِ فَذَلِكَ الْغَرَضُ فِي ذِمَّتِهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ   بِحَجِّ تَطَوُّعٍ فَهَلْ عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءُ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ فَذَهَبَ   جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا قَضَاءَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ   وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ   وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  وَالنَّخَعِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ     ) [ أَيْ فَعَلَيْهِ مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ ] وَمَحَلُّهُ رَفْعٌ  ،  وَقِيلَ مَا فِي مَحَلِّ النَّصْبِ أَيْ فَاهْدِي مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ   وَالْهَدْيُ جَمْعُ هَدِيَّةٍ وَهِيَ اسْمٌ لِكُلِّ مَا يُهْدَى إِلَى   بَيْتِ اللَّهِ تَقَرُّبًا إِلَيْهِ وَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   شَاةٌ قَالَهُ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ   وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  لِأَنَّهُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَى الْيُسْرِ ، وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : أَعْلَاهُ بَدَنَةٌ وَأَوْسَطُهُ بَقَرَةٌ وَأَدْنَاهُ شَاةٌ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ     ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمَحِلِّ الَّذِي يَحِلُّ الْمُحْصَرُ بِبُلُوغِ   هَدْيِهِ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ هُوَ ذَبْحُهُ بِالْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي   أُحْصِرَ فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ فِي الْحِلِّ أَوْ فِي الْحَرَمِ وَمَعْنَى   مَحِلِّهِ حَيْثُ يَحِلُّ ذَبْحُهُ فِيهِ ، وَأَكْلُهُ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  أَخْبَرَنِي الزُّهْرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنِي عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ  عَنِ الْمِسْوَرِ بْنِ مَخْرَمَةَ  فِي قِصَّةِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  قَالَ فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنْ قَضِيَّةِ الْكِتَابِ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ : قُومُوا   فَانْحَرُوا ثُمَّ احْلِقُوا فَوَاللَّهِ مَا قَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمْ   حَتَّى قَالَ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ فَلَمَّا لَمْ يَقُمْ مِنْهُمْ   أَحَدٌ دَخَلَ عَلَى أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ فَذَكَرَ لَهَا مَا لَقِيَ مِنَ   النَّاسِ فَقَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ أَتُحِبُّ ذَلِكَ ،   فَاخْرُجْ ثُمَّ لَا تُكَلِّمْ أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ بِكَلِمَةٍ حَتَّى   تَنْحَرَ بَدَنَكَ وَتَدْعُوَ حَالِقَكَ فَيَحْلِقَكَ فَخَرَجَ وَلَمْ   يُكَلِّمْ أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ حَتَّى فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ نَحَرَ بَدَنَهُ وَدَعَا   حَالِقَهُ فَحَلَقَهُ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا ذَلِكَ قَامُوا فَنَحَرُوا  وَجَعَلَ  بَعْضُهُمْ   [ ص: 223 ] يَحْلِقُ بَعْضًا حَتَّى كَادَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَقْتُلُ بَعْضًا غَمًّا     " وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَحِلُّ هَدْيِ الْمُحْصَرِ الْحَرَمُ فَإِنْ  كَانَ  حَاجًّا فَمَحِلُّهُ يَوْمُ النَّحْرِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مُعْتَمِرًا   فَمَحِلُّهُ يَوْمَ يَبْلُغُ هَدْيُهُ الْحَرَمَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ     ) مَعْنَاهُ لَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ فِي حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ إِلَّا   أَنْ تَضْطَرُّوا إِلَى حَلْقِهِ لِمَرَضٍ أَوْ لِأَذًى فِي الرَّأْسِ  مِنْ  هَوَامٍّ أَوْ صُدَاعٍ ( فَفِدْيَةٌ ) فِيهِ إِضْمَارٌ ، أَيْ  فَحَلَقَ  فَعَلَيْهِ فِدْيَةٌ نَزَلَتْ فِي  كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ    . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحَيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ خَلَفٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  عَنْ أَبِي بِشْرٍ  وَرْقَاءَ  عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِي لَيْلَى  عَنْ  كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ  أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَآهُ وَقَمْلُهُ   يَسْقُطُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَقَالَ أَيُؤْذِيكَ هَوَامُّكَ قَالَ : نَعَمْ   فَأَمَرَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ   يَحْلِقَ وَهُوَ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ وَلَمْ يُبَيِّنْ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ   يُحِلُّونَ بِهَا وَهُمْ عَلَى طَمَعٍ أَنْ يَدْخُلُوا مَكَّةَ  فَأَنْزِلَ   اللَّهُ الْفِدْيَةَ فَأَمَرَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ أَنْ يُطْعِمَ فَرَقًا بَيْنَ سِتَّةِ مَسَاكِينَ أَوَيُهْدِيَ   شَاةً أَوْ يَصُومَ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ     ) أَيْ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ( أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ ) أَيْ ثَلَاثَةِ آصُعٍ  عَلَى  سِتَّةِ مَسَاكِينَ لِكُلِّ مِسْكِينٍ نِصْفُ صَاعٍ ( أَوْ نُسُكٍ )   وَاحِدَتُهَا نَسِيكَةٌ أَيْ ذَبِيحَةٌ أَعْلَاهَا بَدَنَةٌ  وَأَوْسَطُهَا  بَقَرَةٌ وَأَدْنَاهَا شَاةٌ أَيَّتَهَا شَاءَ ذَبْحَ  فَهَذِهِ الْفِدْيَةُ  عَلَى التَّخْيِيرِ وَالتَّقْدِيرِ وَيَتَخَيَّرُ  بَيْنَ أَنْ يَذْبَحَ  أَوْ يَصُومَ أَوْ يَتَصَدَّقَ وَكُلُّ هَدْيٍ أَوْ  طَعَامٍ يَلْزَمُ  الْمُحْرِمَ يَكُونُ بِمَكَّةَ وَيَتَصَدَّقُ بِهِ عَلَى  مَسَاكِينِ  الْحَرَمِ إِلَّا هَدْيًا يَلْزَمُ الْمُحْصَرَ فَإِنَّهُ  يَذْبَحُهُ  حَيْثُ أُحْصِرَ وَأَمَّا الصَّوْمُ فَلَهُ أَنْ يَصُومَ  حَيْثُ شَاءَ  قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ   ) أَيْ مِنْ خَوْفِكُمْ وَبَرِئْتُمْ مِنْ مَرَضِكُمْ ( فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ   ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذِهِ الْمُتْعَةِ فَذَهَبَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ  إِلَى أَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ فَمَنْ أُحْصِرَ حَتَّى فَاتَهُ الْحَجُّ وَلَمْ يَتَحَلَّلْ فَقَدِمَ مَكَّةَ  يَخْرُجُ   مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ بِعَمَلِ عُمْرَةٍ وَاسْتَمْتَعَ بِإِحْلَالِهِ ذَلِكَ   بِتِلْكَ الْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى السَّنَةِ الْمُسْتَقْبِلَ  ةِ ثُمَّ حَجَّ   فَيَكُونُ مُتَمَتِّعًا بِذَلِكَ الْإِحْلَالِ إِلَى إِحْرَامِهِ الثَّانِي   فِي الْعَامِ الْقَابِلِ وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ مَعْنَاهُ : ( فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ     ) وَقَدْ حَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ إِحْرَامِكُمْ بَعْدَ الْإِحْصَارِ وَلَمْ   تَقْضُوا عُمْرَةً وَأَخَّرْتُمُ الْعُمْرَةَ إِلَى السَّنَةِ الْقَابِلَةِ   فَاعْتَمَرْتُمْ فِي أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ ثُمَّ حَلَلْتُمْ   فَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِإِحْلَالِكُمْ إِلَى الْحَجِّ ثُمَّ أَحْرَمْتُمْ   بِالْحَجِّ فَعَلَيْكُمْ مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَلْقَمَةَ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ   وَعَطَاءٌ  وَجَمَاعَةٌ   هُوَ الرَّجُلُ يَقْدَمُ مُعْتَمِرًا مِنْ أُفُقٍ مِنَ الْآفَاقِ فِي   أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ فَقَضَى عُمْرَتَهُ وَأَقَامَ حَلَالًا بِمَكَّةَ  حَتَّى   أَنْشَأَ مِنْهَا الْحَجَّ فَحَجَّ مِنْ عَامِهِ ذَلِكَ فَيَكُونُ   مُسْتَمْتِعًا بِالْإِحْلَالِ مِنَ الْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى إِحْرَامِهِ   بِالْحَجِّ فَمَعْنَى التَّمَتُّعِ هُوَ الِاسْتِمْتَاعُ بَعْدَ الْخُرُوجِ   مِنَ الْعُمْرَةِ بِمَا كَانَ مَحْظُورًا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْإِحْرَامِ  إِلَى  إِحْرَامِهِ بِالْحَجِّ   [ ص: 224 ] 

وَلِوُجُوبِ دَمِ التَّمَتُّعِ أَرْبَعُ شَرَائِطَ أَحَدُهَا   : أَنْ يُحْرِمَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ فِي أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ وَالثَّانِي : أَنْ   يَحُجَّ بَعْدَ الْفَرَاغِ مِنَ الْعُمْرَةِ فِي هَذِهِ السَّنَةِ   وَالثَّالِثُ أَنْ يُحْرِمَ بِالْحَجِّ فِي مَكَّةَ  وَلَا   يَعُودُ إِلَى الْمِيقَاتِ لِإِحْرَامِهِ الرَّابِعُ : أَنْ لَا يَكُونَ   مِنْ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَمَتَى وُجِدَتْ هَذِهِ   الشَّرَائِطُ فَعَلَيْهِ مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَهُوَ دَمُ شَاةٍ   يَذْبَحُهُ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ فَلَوْ ذَبَحَهَا قَبْلَهُ بَعْدَمَا   أَحْرَمَ بِالْحَجِّ يَجُوزُ عِنْدَ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ كَدِمَاءِ   الْجِنَايَاتِ وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ قَبْلَ   يَوْمِ النَّحْرِ كَدَمِ الْأُضْحِيَةِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ     ) أَيْ صُومُوا ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَصُومُ يَوْمًا قَبْلَ  التَّرْوِيَةِ  وَيَوْمَ التَّرْوِيَةِ وَيَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ وَلَوْ صَامَ  قَبْلَهُ  بَعْدَمَا أَحْرَمَ بِالْحَجِّ يَجُوزُ وَلَا يَجُوزُ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ وَلَا أَيَّامَ التَّشْرِيقِ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى جَوَازِ صَوْمِ الثَّلَاثِ أَيَّامَ التَّشْرِيقِ   . 

يُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ   وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  وَابْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ِّ  وَأَحْمَدَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ    . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ   ) أَيْ صُومُوا سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ إِلَى أَهْلِيكُمْ وَبَلَدِكُمْ   فَلَوْ صَامَ السَّبْعَةَ قَبْلَ الرُّجُوعِ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ لَا يَجُوزُ   وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ رُوِيَ ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَقِيلَ   يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَصُومَهَا بَعْدَ الْفَرَاغِ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ الْحَجِّ   وَهُوَ الْمُرَادُ مِنَ الرُّجُوعِ الْمَذْكُورِ فِي الْآيَةِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ     ) ذَكَرَهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّأْكِيدِ وَهَذَا لِأَنَّ الْعَرَبَ مَا   كَانُوا يَهْتَدُونَ إِلَى الْحِسَابِ فَكَانُوا يَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى فَضْلِ   شَرْحٍ وَزِيَادَةِ بَيَانٍ ، وَقِيلَ فِيهِ تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ   يَعْنِي فَصِيَامُ عَشَرَةِ أَيَّامٍ ثَلَاثَةٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ   إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ فَهِيَ عَشْرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ وَقِيلَ كَامِلَةٌ فِي   الثَّوَابِ وَالْأَجْرِ ، وَقِيلَ كَامِلَةٌ فِيمَا أُرِيدَ بِهِ مِنْ   إِقَامَةِ الصَّوْمِ بَدَلَ الْهَدْيِ وَقِيلَ كَامِلَةٌ بِشُرُوطِهَا   وَحُدُودِهَا ، وَقِيلَ لَفْظُهُ خَبَرٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ أَمْرٌ أَيْ   فَأَكْمِلُوهَا وَلَا تَنْقُصُوهَا ( ذَلِكَ ) أَيْ هَذَا الْحُكْمُ ( لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   ) وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُمْ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ  وَقِيلَ هُمْ أَهْلُ الْحَرَمِ وَبِهِ قَالَ طَاوُسٌ  مِنَ التَّابِعِينَ وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : أَهْلُ عَرَفَةَ  وَالرَّجِيعِ وَضَجْنَانَ ، وَنَخْلَتَانِ وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ كُلُّ مَنْ كَانَ وَطَنُهُ مِنْ مَكَّةَ  عَلَى أَقَلِّ مِنْ مَسَافَةِ الْقَصْرِ فَهُوَ مِنْ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ      : هُمْ مِنْ دُونِ الْمِيقَاتِ وَقِيلَ هُمْ أَهْلُ الْمِيقَاتِ فَمَا   دُونَهُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ وَدَمُ الْقِرَانِ كَدَمِ   التَّمَتُّعِ وَالْمَكِّيُّ إِذَا قَرَنَ أَوْ تَمَتَّعَ فَلَا هَدْيَ   عَلَيْهِ قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : سُئِلَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  عَنْ مُتْعَةِ الْحَجِّ فَقَالَ أَهَلَّ الْمُهَاجِرُونَ  وَالْأَنْصَارُ ،  وَأَزْوَاجُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ وَأَهْلَلْنَا فَلَمَّا قَدِمْنَا مَكَّةَ  قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ : " اجْعَلُوا إِهْلَالَكُمْ بِالْحَجِّ عُمْرَةً إِلَّا مَنْ قَلَّدَ الْهَدْيَ   " . فَطُفْنَا بِالْبَيْتِ وَبِالصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  وَأَتَيْنَا   النِّسَاءَ وَلَبِسْنَا الثِّيَابَ ثُمَّ أَمَرَنَا عَشِيَّةَ   التَّرْوِيَةِ أَنْ نُهِلَّ بِالْحَجِّ فَإِذَا فَرَغْنَا فَقَدْ تَمَّ   حَجُّنَا وَعَلَيْنَا الْهَدْيُ فَجَمَعُوا نُسُكَيْنِ فِي عَامٍ بَيْنَ   الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَنْزَلَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ   وَسُنَّةِ نَبِيِّهِ وَأَبَاحَهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ  قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   ) .   [ ص: 225 ] 

وَمَنْ فَاتَهُ الْحَجُّ وَفَوَاتُهُ يَكُونُ بِفَوَاتِ الْوُقُوفِ بِعَرَفَةَ  حَتَّى   يَطْلُعَ الْفَجْرُ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ فَإِنَّهُ يَتَحَلَّلُ بِعَمَلِ   الْعُمْرَةِ وَعَلَيْهِ الْقَضَاءُ مِنْ قَابَلٍ وَالْفِدْيَةُ وَهِيَ   عَلَى التَّرْتِيبِ وَالتَّقْدِيرِ كَفِدْيَةِ التَّمَتُّعِ وَالْقِرَانِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ يَسَارٍ  أَنَّ هَنَّادَ بْنَ الْأَسْوَدِ  جَاءَ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ  وَعُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  يَنْحَرُ   هَدْيَهُ فَقَالَ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَخْطَأْنَا الْعَدَدَ   كُنَّا نَظُنُّ أَنَّ هَذَا الْيَوْمَ يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ فَقَالَ لَهُ عُمْرُ    : اذْهَبْ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  فَطُفْ أَنْتَ وَمَنْ مَعَكَ بِالْبَيْتِ وَاسْعَوْا بَيْنَ الصَّفَا  وَالْمَرْوَةِ  وَانْحَرُوا   هَدْيًا إِنْ كَانَ مَعَكُمْ ثُمَّ احْلِقُوا أَوْ قَصِّرُوا ثُمَّ   ارْجِعُوا فَإِذَا كَانَ عَامٌ قَابِلٌ فَحُجُّوا وَاهْدُوا فَمَنْ لَمْ   يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا   رَجَعْتُمْ   . 

( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ   ) فِي أَدَاءِ الْأَوَامِرِ ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   ) عَلَى ارْتِكَابِ الْمَنَاهِي .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (34)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 197 إلى الاية 203
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( الْحَجُّ  أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ فَمَنْ فَرَضَ  فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلَا رَفَثَ  وَلَا فُسُوقَ وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ  وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ  يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ  خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى  وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ   ( 197 ) لَيْسَ   عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَإِذَا   أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ   الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ   لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ   ( 198 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ   ) أَيْ وَقْتُ الْحَجِّ أَشْهُرٌ   مَعْلُومَاتٌ وَهِيَ شَوَّالٌ وَذُو الْقِعْدَةِ وَتِسْعٌ مِنْ ذِي   الْحِجَّةِ إِلَى طُلُوعِ الْفَجْرِ مِنْ يَوْمِ النَّحْرِ وَيُرْوَى عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  شَوَّالٌ   وَذُو الْقِعْدَةِ وَعَشْرٌ مِنْ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ   اللَّفْظَيْنِ صَحِيحٌ غَيْرُ مُخْتَلِفٍ فَمَنْ قَالَ عَشْرٌ عَبَّرَ بِهِ   عَنِ اللَّيَالِي وَمَنْ قَالَ تِسْعٌ عَبَّرَ بِهِ عَنِ الْأَيَّامِ   فَإِنَّ آخِرَ أَيَّامِهَا يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ وَهُوَ يَوْمُ التَّاسِعِ   وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ أَشْهُرٌ بِلَفْظِ الْجَمْعِ وَهِيَ شَهْرَانِ وَبَعْضُ   الثَّالِثِ لِأَنَّهَا وَقْتٌ وَالْعَرَبُ تُسَمِّي الْوَقْتَ تَامًّا   بِقَلِيلِهِ وَكَثِيرِهِ فَتَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ أَتَيْتُكَ يَوْمَ الْخَمِيسِ   وَإِنَّمَا أَتَاهُ فِي سَاعَةٍ مِنْهُ وَيَقُولُ زُرْتُكَ الْعَامَ   وَإِنَّمَا زَارَهُ فِي بَعْضِهِ وَقِيلَ الِاثْنَانِ فَمَا فَوْقَهُمَا   جَمَاعَةٌ لِأَنَّ مَعْنَى الْجَمْعِ ضَمُّ الشَّيْءِ إِلَى الشَّيْءِ   فَإِذَا جَازَ أَنْ يُسَمَّى الِاثْنَانِ جَمَاعَةً جَازَ أَنْ يُسَمَّى   الِاثْنَانِ وَبَعْضُ الثَّالِثِ جَمَاعَةً وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   الِاثْنَيْنِ بِلَفْظِ الْجَمْعِ فَقَالَ " فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا   " ( 4 - التَّحْرِيمِ ) أَيْ قَلَبَاكُمَا وَقَالَ عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ  وَغَيْرُهُ   أَرَادَ بِالْأَشْهُرِ شَوَّالًا وَذَا الْقِعْدَةِ وَذَا الْحِجَّةِ   كُمَّلًا لِأَنَّهُ يَبْقَى عَلَى الْحَاجِّ أُمُورٌ بَعْدَ عَرَفَةَ  يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ فِعْلُهَا مِثْلُ الرَّمْيِ وَالذَّبْحِ ، وَالْحَلْقِ وَطَوَافِ الزِّيَارَةِ وَالْبَيْتُوتَة  ِ بِمِنًى  فَكَانَتْ فِي حُكْمِ الْجَمْعِ ( فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ   ) أَيْ فَمَنْ أَوْجَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ   [ ص: 226 ] الْحَجَّ بِالْإِحْرَامِ وَالتَّلْبِيَةِ وَفِيهِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ مَنْ أَحْرَمَ بِالْحَجِّ فِي غَيْرِ أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ لَا يَنْعَقِدُ إِحْرَامُهُ بِالْحَجِّ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَجَابِرٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ وطاووس  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  وَقَالَ   يَنْعَقِدُ إِحْرَامُهُ بِالْعُمْرَةِ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى خَصَّ   هَذِهِ الْأَشْهُرَ بِغَرَضِ الْحَجِّ فِيهَا فَلَوِ انْعَقَدَ فِي   غَيْرِهَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لِهَذَا التَّخْصِيصِ فَائِدَةٌ كَمَا أَنَّهُ   عَلَّقَ الصَّلَوَاتِ بِالْمَوَاقِيتِ ثُمَّ مَنْ أَحْرَمَ بِفَرْضِ الصَّلَاةِ قَبْلَ دُخُولِ وَقْتِهِ لَا يَنْعَقِدُ إِحْرَامُهُ عَنِ الْفَرْضِ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يَنْعَقِدُ إِحْرَامُهُ بِالْحَجِّ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ   وَالثَّوْرِيِّ   وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَأَمَّا الْعُمْرَةُ   : فَجَمِيعُ أَيَّامِ السَّنَةِ لَهَا إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مُتَلَبِّسًا بِالْحَجِّ وَرُوِيَ عَنْ أَنَسٍ  أَنَّهُ كَانَ بِمَكَّةَ  فَكَانَ إِذَا حُمِّمَ رَأْسُهُ خَرَجَ فَاعْتَمَرَ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَلَا رَفَثَ وَلَا فُسُوقَ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَأَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ      ) فَلَا رَفَثٌ وَلَا فُسُوقٌ بِالرَّفْعِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ فِيهِمَا   وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالنَّصْبِ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَنْوِينٍ كَقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى ( وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ   ) وَقَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  كُلَّهَا بِالرَّفْعِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الرَّفَثِ قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ   وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ   وَابْنُ عُمَرَ  هُوَ الْجِمَاعُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ   وَعَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ  وَالرَّبِيعِ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ ،  وَقَالَ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : الرَّفَثُ غِشْيَانُ النِّسَاءِ وَالتَّقْبِيلُ ، وَالْغَمْزُ وَأَنْ يُعَرِّضَ لَهَا بِالْفُحْشِ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ قَالَ حُصَيْنُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ  أَخَذَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ بِذَنَبِ بَعِيرِهِ فَجَعَلَ يَلْوِيهِ وَهُوَ يَحْدُو وَيَقُولُ 
**وَهُنَّ يَمْشِينَ بِنَا هَمِيسَا إِنْ تَصْدُقِ الطَّيْرُ نَنِكْ لَمِيسَا* *

فَقُلْتُ لَهُ أَتَرْفُثُ وَأَنْتَ مُحْرِمٌ ؟ فَقَالَ إِنَّمَا الرَّفَثُ مَا قِيلَ عِنْدَ النِّسَاءِ قَالَ طاووس    : الرَّفَثُ التَّعْرِيضُ لِلنِّسَاءِ بِالْجِمَاعِ وَذِكْرُهُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِنَّ وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ      : الرَّفَثُ قَوْلُ الرَّجُلِ لِلْمَرْأَةِ فِي حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ  إِذَا  حَلَلْتُ أَصَبْتُكِ وَقِيلَ الرَّفَثُ الْفُحْشُ وَالْقَوْلُ  الْقَبِيحُ  أَمَّا الْفُسُوقُ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : هُوَ الْمَعَاصِي كُلُّهَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ طاووس  وَالْحَسَنِ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ   وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  وَالرَّبِيعِ  وَالْقُرَظِيِّ  وَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ    : هُوَ مَا نُهِيَ عَنْهُ الْمُحْرِمُ فِي حَالِ   [ ص: 227 ] الْإِحْرَامِ مِنْ قَتْلِ الصَّيْدِ وَتَقْلِيمِ الْأَظَافِرِ وَأَخْذِ الْأَشْعَارِ وَمَا أَشْبَهَهُمَا وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ   وَعَطَاءٌ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  هُوَ السِّبَابُ بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : سِبَابُ الْمُسْلِمِ فُسُوقٌ ، وَقِتَالُهُ كُفْرٌ   " وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ  هُوَ التَّنَابُزُ بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ الِاسْمُ الْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ الْإِيمَانِ   " ( 11 - الْحُجُرَاتِ ) . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا آدَمُ  أَخْبَرَنَا سَيَّارٌ أَبُو الْحَكَمِ  قَالَ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا حَازِمٍ  يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ  أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ : " مَنْ حَجَّ لِلَّهِ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ وَلَمْ يَفْسُقْ رَجَعَ كَيَوْمِ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ   ) قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ   وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : الْجِدَالُ أَنْ يُمَارِيَ صَاحِبَهُ وَيُخَاصِمَهُ حَتَّى يُغْضِبَهُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ   وَالزُّهْرِيِّ   وَعَطَاءٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَقَالَ  الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ    : هُوَ أَنْ يَقُولَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْحَجُّ الْيَوْمَ وَيَقُولَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْحَجُّ غَدًا وَقَالَ الْقُرَظِيُّ    : كَانَتْ قُرَيْشٌ  إِذَا اجْتَمَعَتْ بِمِنًى  قَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ حَجُّنَا أَتَمُّ مِنْ حَجِّكُمْ وَقَالَ هَؤُلَاءِ حَجُّنَا أَتَمُّ مِنْ حَجِّكُمْ وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : هُوَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهُمْ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ وَقَدْ أَحْرَمُوا بِالْحَجِّ     " اجْعَلُوا إِهْلَالَكُمْ بِالْحَجِّ عُمْرَةً إِلَّا مَنْ قَلَّدَ   الْهَدْيَ قَالُوا كَيْفَ نَجْعَلُهُ عُمْرَةً وَقَدْ سَمَّيْنَا الْحَجَّ   فَهَذَا جِدَالُهُمْ وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : كَانُوا يَقِفُونَ مَوَاقِفَ مُخْتَلِفَةً كُلُّهُمْ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّ مَوْقِفَهُ مَوْقِفُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  يَتَجَادَلُونَ فِيهِ وَقِيلَ هُوَ مَا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ أَهْلُ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَقِفُ بِعَرَفَةَ  وَبَعْضُهُمْ بِالْمُزْدَلِفَ  ةِ  وَكَانَ   بَعْضُهُمْ يَحُجُّ فِي ذِي الْقِعْدَةِ وَكَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَحُجُّ فِي   ذِي الْحِجَّةِ فَكُلٌّ يَقُولُ مَا فَعَلْتُهُ فَهُوَ الصَّوَابُ فَقَالَ   جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ ( وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ     ) أَيِ اسْتَقَرَّ أَمْرُ الْحَجِّ عَلَى مَا فَعَلَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَا اخْتِلَافَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدُ   وَذَلِكَ مَعْنَى قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَلَا إِنَّ الزَّمَانَ قَدِ اسْتَدَارَ كَهَيْئَتِهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ اللَّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ   " قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ      : مَعْنَاهُ وَلَا شَكَّ فِي الْحَجِّ أَنَّهُ فِي ذِي الْحِجَّةِ   فَأُبْطِلُ النَّسِيءُ قَالَ أَهْلُ الْمَعَانِي ظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ نَفْيٌ   وَمَعْنَاهَا نَهْيٌ أَيْ لَا تَرْفُثُوا وَلَا تَفْسُقُوا وَلَا   تُجَادِلُوا كَقَوْلِهِ   [ ص: 228 ] تَعَالَى " لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ   " أَيْ لَا تَرْتَابُوا " وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ   " أَيْ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ فَيُجَازِيكُمْ بِهِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي نَاسٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ  كَانُوا   يَخْرُجُونَ إِلَى الْحَجِّ بِغَيْرِ زَادٍ وَيَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ   مُتَوَكِّلُونَ وَيَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ نَحُجُّ بَيْتَ اللَّهِ فَلَا   يُطْعِمُنَا فَإِذَا قَدِمُوا مَكَّةَ  سَأَلُوا   النَّاسَ وَرُبَّمَا يُفْضِي بِهِمُ الْحَالُ إِلَى النَّهْبِ ،   وَالْغَصْبِ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ) ( وَتَزَوَّدُوا ) أَيْ مَا   تَتَبَلَّغُونَ بِهِ وَتَكْفُونَ بِهِ وُجُوهَكُمْ قَالَ أَهْلُ   التَّفْسِيرِ الْكَعْكُ وَالزَّبِيبُ وَالسَّوِيقُ ، وَالتَّمْرُ   وَنَحْوُهَا ( فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى   ) مِنَ السُّؤَالِ وَالنَّهْبِ ( وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ   ) يَا ذَوِي الْعُقُولِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   ) أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ ،  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ كَانَتْ عُكَاظٌ  وَمَجَنَّةُ  وَذُو الْمَجَازِ  أَسْوَاقًا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَلَمَّا كَانَ الْإِسْلَامُ تَأَثَّمُوا مِنَ التِّجَارَةِ فِيهَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   ) فِي مَوَاسِمِ الْحَجِّ قَرَأَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  كَذَا ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ التَّيْمِيِّ  قَالَ قُلْتُ  لِابْنِ عُمَرَ    : إِنَّا قَوْمٌ نَكْرِي فِي هَذَا الْوَجْهِ يَعْنِي إِلَى مَكَّةَ  فَيَزْعُمُونَ   أَنْ لَا حَجَّ لَنَا فَقَالَ أَلَسْتُمْ تُحْرِمُونَ كَمَا يُحْرِمُونَ   وَتَطُوفُونَ كَمَا يَطُوفُونَ وَتَرْمُونَ كَمَا يَرْمُونَ قُلْتُ بَلَى   قَالَ أَنْتَ حَاجٌّ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَسْأَلُهُ عَنِ الَّذِي سَأَلْتَنِي عَنْهُ فَلَمْ   يُجِبْهُ بِشَيْءٍ حَتَّى نَزَلَ جِبْرِيلُ  بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ( لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ   ) أَيْ حَرَجٌ ( أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا   ) أَيْ رِزْقًا ( مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   ) يَعْنِي بِالتِّجَارَةِ فِي مَوَاسِمِ الْحَجِّ ( فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ   ) دَفَعْتُمْ وَالْإِفَاضَةُ دَفْعٌ بِكَثْرَةٍ وَأَصْلُهُ مِنْ قَوْلِ الْعَرَبِ أَفَاضَ الرَّجُلُ مَاءً أَيْ صَبَّهُ ( مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ   ) هِيَ جَمْعُ عَرَفَةَ جَمْعٌ بِمَا حَوْلَهَا وَإِنْ كَانَتْ بُقْعَةً وَاحِدَةً كَقَوْلِهِمْ ثَوْبُ أَخْلَاقٍ 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي لَأَجْلِهِ سُمِّيَ الْمَوْقِفُ عَرَفَاتٍ  وَالْيَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ  فَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : كَانَ جِبْرِيلُ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ يُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ الْمَنَاسِكَ وَيَقُولُ عَرَفْتَ فَيَقُولُ : عَرَفْتُ فَسُمِّيَ ذَلِكَ الْمَكَانُ عَرَفَاتٍ  وَالْيَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ  وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : إِنَّ آدَمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ لَمَّا أُهْبِطَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ وَقَعَ بِالْهِنْدِ  وَحَوَّاءُ  بِجَدَّةَ  فَجَعَلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا يَطْلُبُ صَاحِبَهُ فَاجْتَمَعَا بِعَرَفَاتٍ  يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ وَتَعَارَفَا فَسُمِّيَ الْيَوْمُ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ وَالْمَوْضِعُ عَرَفَاتٍ  وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ  لَمَّا أَذَّنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ وَأَجَابُوهُ بِالتَّلْبِيَةِ وَأَتَاهُ مَنْ أَتَاهُ أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى عَرَفَاتٍ  وَنَعَتَهَا لَهُ ، فَخَرَجَ فَلَّمَا بَلَغَ الْجَمْرَةَ عِنْدَ الْعَقَبَةِ  اسْتَقْبَلَهُ   الشَّيْطَانُ لِيَرُدَّهُ فَرَمَاهُ بِسَبْعِ حَصَيَاتٍ يُكَبِّرُ مَعَ   كُلِّ حَصَاةٍ فَطَارَ فَوَقَعَ عَلَى الْجَمْرَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ فَرَمَاهُ   وَكَبَّرَ ، فَطَارَ فَوَقَعَ عَلَى الْجَمْرَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ فَرَمَاهُ ،   وَكَبَّرَ فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّيْطَانُ أَنَّهُ لَا يُطِيعُهُ ذَهَبَ   فَانْطَلَقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  حَتَّى أَتَى ذَا الْمَجَازِ  فَلَّمَا نَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ لَمْ يَعْرِفْهُ فَجَازَ فَسُمِّيَ ذَا الْمَجَازِ  ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ حَتَّى وَقَفَ بِعَرَفَاتٍ  فَعَرَفَهَا بِالنَّعْتِ فَسُمِّيَ الْوَقْتُ عَرَفَةَ وَالْمَوْضِعُ عَرَفَاتٍ  حَتَّى إِذَا أَمْسَى ازْدَلَفَ إِلَى جَمْعٍ   [ ص: 229 ] أَيْ قَرُبَ إِلَى جَمْعٍ  فَسُمِّيَ الْمُزْدَلِفَةَ    . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ رَأَى لَيْلَةَ التَّرْوِيَةِ فِي مَنَامِهِ أَنَّهُ يُؤْمَرُ   بِذَبْحِ ابْنِهِ فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ رَوَّى يَوْمَهُ أَجْمَعَ أَيْ  فَكَّرَ  أَمِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الرُّؤْيَا أَمْ مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ  فَسُمِّيَ الْيَوْمُ يَوْمَ التَّرْوِيَةِ ، ثُمَّ رَأَى  ذَلِكَ لَيْلَةَ  عَرَفَةَ ثَانِيًا فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ عَرَفَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ  مِنَ اللَّهِ  تَعَالَى فَسُمِّيَ الْيَوْمُ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ وَقِيلَ  سُمِّيَ بِذَلِكَ  لِأَنَّ النَّاسَ يَعْتَرِفُونَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ  بِذُنُوبِهِمْ  وَقِيلَ سُمِّيَ بِذَلِكَ مِنَ الْعَرْفِ وَهُوَ الطِّيبُ  وَسُمِّيَ مِنًى  لِأَنَّهُ يُمَنَّى فِيهِ الدَّمُ أَيْ يُصَبُّ فَيَكُونُ فِيهِ الْفُرُوثُ وَالدِّمَاءُ وَلَا يَكُونُ الْمَوْضِعُ طَيِّبًا وَعَرَفَاتٌ  طَاهِرَةٌ عَنْهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيِّبَةً 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ   ) بِالدُّعَاءِ وَالتَّلْبِيَةِ   ( عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ   ) مَا بَيْنَ جَبَلَيِ الْمُزْدَلِفَةِ  مِنْ مَأْزِمَيْ عَرَفَةَ  إِلَى الْمَحْسَرِ  وَلَيْسَ الْمَأْزِمَانِ  وَلَا الْمَحْسَرُ  مِنَ   الْمَشْعَرِ وَسُمِّيَ مَشْعَرًا مِنَ الشِّعَارِ وَهِيَ الْعَلَامَةُ   لِأَنَّهُ مِنْ مَعَالِمَ الْحَجِّ وَأَصْلُ الْحَرَامِ مِنَ الْمَنْعِ   فَهُوَ مَمْنُوعٌ أَنْ يُفْعَلَ فِيهِ مَا لَمْ يُؤْذَنْ فِيهِ وَسُمِّيَ الْمُزْدَلِفَةُ  جَمْعًا لِأَنَّهُ يُجْمَعُ فِيهِ بَيْنَ صَلَاتَيِ الْعِشَاءِ وَالْإِفَاضَةُ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ  تَكُونُ بَعْدَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ وَمِنْ جَمْعٍ  قَبْلَ طُلُوعِهَا مِنْ يَوْمِ النَّحْرِ 

قَالَ طاووس  كَانَ أَهْلُ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَدْفَعُونَ مِنْ عَرَفَةَ  قَبْلَ أَنْ تَغِيبَ الشَّمْسُ وَمِنْ مُزْدَلِفَةَ  بَعْدَ أَنْ تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ وَيَقُولُونَ أَشْرِقْ ثَبِيرُ كَيْمَا نُغِيرُ فَأَخَّرَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ وَقَدَّمَ هَذِهِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  مُوسَى بْنِ عُقْبَةَ  عَنْ كُرَيْبٍ  مَوْلَى  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَهُ يَقُولُ : " دَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ عَرَفَةَ  حَتَّى   إِذَا كَانَ بِالشِّعْبِ نَزَلَ فَبَالَ ثُمَّ تَوَضَّأَ فَلَمْ يُسْبِغِ   الْوُضُوءَ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ الصَّلَاةَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ فَقَالَ   الصَّلَاةُ أَمَامَكَ فَرَكِبَ فَلَمَّا جَاءَ الْمُزْدَلِفَةَ  نَزَلَ   فَتَوَضَّأَ فَأَسْبَغَ الْوُضُوءَ ثُمَّ أُقِيمَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَصَلَّى   الْمَغْرِبَ ثُمَّ أَنَاخَ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ بَعِيرَهُ فِي مَنْزِلِهِ  ثُمَّ  أُقِيمَتِ الْعِشَاءُ فَصَلَّاهَا وَلَمْ يُصَلِّ بَيْنَهُمَا  شَيْئًا   " . 

وَقَالَ جَابِرٌ    : " دَفَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى أَتَى الْمُزْدَلِفَةَ  فَصَلَّى   بِهَا الْمَغْرِبَ وَالْعِشَاءَ بِأَذَانٍ وَاحِدٍ وَإِقَامَتَيْنِ  وَلَمْ  يُسَبِّحْ بَيْنَهُمَا شَيْئًا ثُمَّ اضْطَجَعَ حَتَّى طَلَعَ  الْفَجْرُ  فَصَلَّى الْفَجْرَ حِينَ تَبَيَّنِ لَهُ الصُّبْحُ بِأَذَانٍ  وَإِقَامَةٍ  ثُمَّ رَكِبَ الْقَصْوَاءَ حَتَّى أَتَى الْمَشْعَرَ  الْحَرَامَ  فَاسْتَقْبَلَ الْقِبْلَةَ فَدَعَاهُ وَكَبَّرَهُ وَهَلَّلَهُ ،   وَوَحَّدَهُ فَلَمْ يَزَلْ وَاقِفًا حَتَّى أَسْفَرَ جِدًّا فَدَفَعَ   قَبْلَ أَنْ تَطْلُعَ الشَّمْسُ   " .   [ ص: 230 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا  وَهْبُ بْنُ جَرِيرٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبِي عَنْ يُونُسَ الْأَيْلِيِّ  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  عَنْ عَبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ أُسَامَةَ بْنَ زَيْدٍ  كَانَ رِدْفَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ عَرَفَةَ  إِلَى الْمُزْدَلِفَةِ  ثُمَّ أَرْدَفَ الْفَضْلَ  مِنْ مُزْدَلِفَةَ  إِلَى مِنًى  قَالَ فَكِلَاهُمَا قَالَ لَمْ يَزَلِ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُلَبِّي حَتَّى رَمَى جَمْرَةَ الْعَقَبَةِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ   ) أَيْ وَاذْكُرُوهُ بِالتَّوْحِيدِ وَالتَّعْظِيمِ كَمَا ذَكَرَكُمْ بِالْهِدَايَةِ فَهَدَاكُمْ لِدِينِهِ وَمَنَاسِكِ حَجِّهِ ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ   ) أَيْ وَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ وَقِيلَ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِلَّا مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَإِنْ نَظُنُّكَ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ     " ( 186 - الشُّعَرَاءِ ) أَيْ وَمَا نَظُنُّكَ إِلَّا مِنَ   الْكَاذِبِينَ وَالْهَاءُ فِي قَوْلِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى   الْهُدَى ، وَقِيلَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ كِنَايَةٌ عَنْ غَيْرِ مَذْكُورٍ . 
( وَاذْكُرُوا  اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ  فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا  إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ  فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ   ( 203 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ     ) يَعْنِي التَّكْبِيرَاتِ أَدْبَارَ الصَّلَاةِ وَعِنْدَ الْجَمَرَاتِ   يُكَبَّرُ مَعَ كُلِّ حَصَاةٍ وَغَيْرِهَا مِنَ الْأَوْقَاتِ ( فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ   ) الْأَيَّامُ الْمَعْدُودَاتُ هِيَ أَيَّامُ التَّشْرِيقِ وَهِيَ أَيَّامُ مِنًى  وَرَمْيِ   [ ص: 234 ] الْجِمَارِ سُمِّيَتْ مَعْدُودَاتٍ لِقِلَّتِهِنَّ كَقَوْلِهِ : " دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ     " ( 20 - يُوسُفَ ) وَالْأَيَّامُ الْمَعْلُومَاتُ عَشْرُ ذِي  الْحِجَّةِ  آخِرُهُنَّ يَوْمُ النَّحْرِ هَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ  الْعِلْمِ  وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمَعْلُومَاتُ يَوْمُ النَّحْرِ وَيَوْمَانِ بَعْدَهُ وَالْمَعْدُودَا  تُ أَيَّامُ التَّشْرِيقِ وَعَنْ عَلَيٍّ  قَالَ الْمَعْلُومَاتُ يَوْمُ النَّحْرِ وَثَلَاثَةُ أَيَّامٍ بَعْدَهُ وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  الْمَعْلُومَاتُ يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ وَيَوْمُ النَّحْرِ وَأَيَّامُ التَّشْرِيقِ وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ    : هُمَا شَيْءٌ وَاحِدٌ وَهِيَ أَيَّامُ التَّشْرِيقِ وَرُوِيَ عَنْ نُبَيْشَةَ الْهُذَلِيِّ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَيَّامُ التَّشْرِيقِ أَيَّامُ أَكْلٍ ، وَشُرْبٍ وَذِكْرِ اللَّهِ   " . 

وَمِنَ الذِّكْرِ فِي أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ   : التَّكْبِيرُ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ فَرُوِيَ عَنْ عُمْرَ   وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّهُمَا كَانَا يُكَبِّرَانِ بِمِنًى  تِلْكَ   الْأَيَّامَ خَلْفَ الصَّلَاةِ وَفِي الْمَجْلِسِ وَعَلَى الْفِرَاشِ   وَالْفُسْطَاطِ وَفِي الطَّرِيقِ وَيُكَبِّرُ النَّاسُ بِتَكْبِيرِهِمَ  ا   وَيَتَأَوَّلَان  ِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ . وَالتَّكْبِيرُ أَدْبَارَ الصَّلَاةِ   مَشْرُوعٌ فِي هَذِهِ الْأَيَّامِ فِي حَقِّ الْحَاجِّ وَغَيْرِ الْحَاجِّ   عِنْدَ عَامَّةِ الْعُلَمَاءِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي قَدْرِهِ فَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ   إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُبْتَدَأُ التَّكْبِيرُ عَقِيبَ صَلَاةِ الصُّبْحِ مِنْ   يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ وَيُخْتَتَمُ بَعْدَ الْعَصْرِ مِنْ آخَرِ أَيَّامِ   التَّشْرِيقِ يُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَلَيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَبِهِ قَالَ مَكْحُولٌ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ أَبُو يُوسُفَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُبْتَدَأُ التَّكْبِيرُ   عَقِيبَ صَلَاةِ الصُّبْحِ مِنْ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ وَيُخْتَتَمُ بَعْدَ   الْعَصْرِ مِنْ يَوْمِ النَّحْرِ يُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَبِهِ قَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَقَالَ   قَوْمٌ يُبْتَدَأُ عَقِيبَ صَلَاةِ الظُّهْرِ مِنْ يَوْمِ النَّحْرِ   وَيُخْتَتَمُ بَعْدَ الصُّبْحِ مِنْ آخَرِ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ يُرْوَى   ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  لِأَنَّ   النَّاسَ فِيهِ تَبَعٌ لِلْحَاجِّ وَذِكْرُ الْحَاجِّ قَبْلَ هَذَا   الْوَقْتِ التَّلْبِيَةُ وَيَأْخُذُونَ فِي التَّكْبِيرِ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ   مِنْ صَلَاةِ الظُّهْرِ وَلَفْظُ التَّكْبِيرِ كَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَالْحَسَنُ  يَقُولَانِ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ ثَلَاثًا نَسَقًا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَقَالَ وَمَا زَادَ مِنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسَنٌ وَعِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْعِرَاقِ  يُكَبِّرُ اثْنَتَيْنِ يُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   ) أَرَادَ أَنَّ مَنْ نَفَرَ مِنَ الْحَاجِّ فِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّانِي مِنْ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ ( فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   ) وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ عَلَى الْحَاجِّ أَنْ يَبِيتَ بِمِنًى  اللَّيْلَةَ   الْأُولَى وَالثَّانِيَةَ مِنْ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ وَيَرْمِي كُلَّ   يَوْمٍ بَعْدَ الزَّوَالِ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ حَصَاةً عِنْدَ كُلِّ   جَمْرَةٍ سَبْعَ حَصَيَاتٍ وَرُخِّصَ فِي تَرْكِ الْبَيْتُوتَةِ لِرِعَاءِ   الْإِبِلِ وَأَهْلِ سِقَايَةِ الْحَاجِّ ثُمَّ كُلُّ مَنْ رَمَى الْيَوْمَ   الثَّانِي مِنْ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ وَأَرَادَ أَنْ يَنْفِرَ فَيَدَعَ   الْبَيْتُوتَةَ اللَّيْلَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ وَرَمَى يَوْمَهَا فَذَلِكَ لَهُ   وَاسِعٌ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ     ) وَمَنْ لَمْ يَنْفِرْ حَتَّى غَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ فَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ   يَبِيتَ حَتَّى يَرْمِيَ الْيَوْمَ الثَّالِثَ ثُمَّ يَنْفِرَ قَوْلُهُ   تَعَالَى ( وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   )   [ ص:  235 ] يَعْنِي  لَا إِثْمَ عَلَى مَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فَنَفَرَ فِي الْيَوْمِ  الثَّانِي فِي  تَعْجِيلِهِ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ حَتَّى يَنْفِرَ فِي  الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ ( فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   ) فِي تَأَخُّرِهِ . وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ ( فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ   ) فَقَدْ تَرَخَّصَ ( فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   ) بِالتَّرَخُّصِ ( وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ   ) بِتَرْكِ التَّرَخُّصِ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ رَجَعَ مَغْفُورًا لَهُ لَا ذَنْبَ عَلَيْهِ تَعَجَّلَ أَوْ تَأَخَّرَ كَمَا رَوَيْنَا مَنْ " حَجَّ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ وَلَمْ يَفْسُقْ رَجَعَ كَيَوْمٍ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ   " وَهَذَا قَوْلُ عَلَيٍّ   وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لِمَنِ اتَّقَى   ) أَيْ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى أَنْ يُصِيبَ فِي حَجِّهِ شَيْئًا نَهَاهُ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ كَمَا قَالَ : مَنْ حَجَّ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ وَلَمْ يَفْسُقْ   " قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    : إِنَّمَا جُعِلَتْ مَغْفِرَةُ الذُّنُوبِ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى اللَّهَ تَعَالَى فِي حَجِّهِ وَفِي رِوَايَةِ الْكَلْبِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  مَعْنَاهُ ( لِمَنِ اتَّقَى   ) الصَّيْدَ لَا يَحِلُّ لَهُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ صَيْدًا حَتَّى تَخْلُوَ أَيَّامُ التَّشْرِيقِ وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ  ذَهَبَ إئمه إِنِ اتَّقَى فِيمَا بَقِيَ مِنْ عُمْرِهِ ) وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ   ) تُجْمَعُونَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ فَيَجْزِيكُمْ بِأَعْمَالِكُمْ ] .

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (35)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 204 إلى الاية 211
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيُشْهِدُ  اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ  أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ   ( 204 ) وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الْأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ   ( 205 ) وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالْإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ   ( 206 وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ   ( 207 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ   وَعَطَاءٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْأَخْنَسِ بْنِ شَرِيقٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ  حَلِيفِ بَنِي زُهْرَةَ ،  وَاسْمُهُ أُبَيٌّ  وَسُمِّيَ الْأَخْنَسَ  لِأَنَّهُ خَنَسَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  بِثَلَاثِمِائَة  ِ رَجُلٍ مِنْ بَنِي زُهْرَةَ  عَنْ   قِتَالِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكَانَ   رَجُلًا حُلْوَ الْكَلَامِ حُلْوَ الْمَنْظَرِ وَكَانَ يَأْتِي رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَيُجَالِسُهُ وَيُظْهِرُ   الْإِسْلَامَ وَيَقُولُ إِنِّي لَأُحِبُّكَ وَيَحْلِفُ بِاللَّهِ عَلَى   ذَلِكَ وَكَانَ مُنَافِقًا فَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُدْنِي مَجْلِسَهُ فَنَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا     ) أَيْ تَسْتَحْسِنُهُ وَيَعْظُمُ فِي قَلْبِكَ وَيُقَالُ فِي   الِاسْتِحْسَانِ أَعْجَبَنِي كَذَا وَفِي الْكَرَاهِيَةِ وَالْإِنْكَارِ   عَجِبْتُ مِنْ كَذَا ( وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ   ) يَعْنِي قَوْلَ الْمُنَافِقِ وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي بِكَ مُؤْمِنٌ وَلَكَ مُحِبٌّ ( وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ     ) أَيْ شَدِيدُ الْخُصُومَةِ يُقَالُ لَدَدْتَ يَا هَذَا وَأَنْتَ   تَلِدُّ لَدًّا وَلَدَادَةً فَإِذَا أَرَدْتَ أَنَّهُ غَلَبَ عَلَى   خَصْمِهِ قُلْتَ لَدَّهُ يَلِدُّهُ لَدًّا ، يُقَالُ رَجُلٌ أَلَدُّ   وَامْرَأَةٌ لَدَّاءُ وَقَوْمٌ لُدٌّ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَتُنْذِرَ بِهِ قَوْمًا لُدًّا   " ( 97 - مَرْيَمَ . قَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ      : اشْتِقَاقُهُ مِنْ لَدِيدَيِ الْعُنُقِ وَهُمَا صَفْحَتَاهُ ،   وَتَأْوِيلُهُ أَنَّهُ فِي أَيِّ وَجْهٍ أَخَذَ مِنْ يَمِينٍ أَوْ شِمَالٍ   فِي أَبْوَابِ الْخُصُومَةِ غَلَبَ   [ ص: 236 ] وَالْخِصَامُ مَصْدَرُ خَاصَمَهُ خِصَامًا وَمُخَاصَمَةً قَالَهُ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    : هُوَ جَمْعُ خَصْمٍ يُقَالُ : خَصْمٌ وَخِصَامٌ وَخُصُومٌ مِثْلُ بَحْرٍ وَبِحَارٍ وَبُحُورٍ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ أَيْ كَاذِبُ الْقَوْلِ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : شَدِيدُ الْقَسْوَةِ فِي الْمَعْصِيَةِ جَدِلٌ بِالْبَاطِلِ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَيَعْمَلُ بِالْخَطِيئَةِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَاصِمٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِنَّ أَبْغَضَ الرِّجَالِ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى الْأَلَدُّ الْخَصِمُ   " 

( وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى   ) أَيْ أَدْبَرَ وَأَعْرَضَ عَنْكَ ( سَعَى فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) أَيْ عَمِلِ فِيهَا وَقِيلَ : سَارَ فِيهَا وَمَشَى ( لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا   ) قَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ  قَطَعَ الرَّحِمَ وَسَفَكَ دِمَاءَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ( وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ   ) وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْأَخْنَسَ  كَانَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ ثَقِيفٍ  خُصُومَةٌ فَبَيَّتَهُمْ لَيْلَةً فَأَحْرَقَ زُرُوعَهُمْ وَأَهْلَكَ مَوَاشِيَهُمْ 

قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : خَرَجَ إِلَى الطَّائِفِ  مُقْتَضِيًا   مَالَا لَهُ عَلَى غَرِيمٍ فَأَحْرَقَ لَهُ كُدْسًا وَعَقَرَ لَهُ   أَتَانًا وَالنَّسْلُ : نَسْلُ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ وَالنَّاسُ مِنْهُمْ وَقَالَ   الضَّحَّاكُ    : ( وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى   ) أَيْ مَلَكَ الْأَمْرَ وَصَارَ وَالِيًا ( سَعَى فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : فِي قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) قَالَ إِذَا وَلِيَ فَعَمِلَ بِالْعُدْوَانِ وَالظُّلْمِ أَمْسَكَ اللَّهُ الْمَطَرَ وَأَهْلَكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ ( وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ   ) أَيْ لَا يَرْضَى بِالْفَسَادِ قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ    : قَطْعُ الدِّرْهَمِ مِنَ الْفَسَادِ فِي الْأَرْضِ . 

قَوْلُهُ ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ   ) أَيْ خِفِ اللَّهَ ( أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالْإِثْمِ     ) أَيْ حَمَلَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ وَحَمِيَّةُ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ عَلَى   الْفِعْلِ بِالْإِثْمِ أَيْ بِالظُّلْمِ وَالْعِزَّةُ التَّكَبُّرُ   وَالْمَنَعَةُ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ ( أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ   ) لِلْإِثْمِ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ فَأَقَامَ الْبَاءَ مَقَامَ اللَّامِ . 

قَوْلُهُ ( فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ   ) أَيْ كَافِيهِ ( وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ   ) أَيِ الْفِرَاشُ ، قَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    : إِنَّ مِنْ أَكْبَرِ الذَّنْبِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ يُقَالَ : لِلْعَبْدِ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ فَيَقُولُ : عَلَيْكَ بِنَفْسِكَ   . 

وَرُوِيَ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ  لِعُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ    : اتَّقِ اللَّهَ فَوَضَعَ خَدَّهُ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ تَوَاضُعًا لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ لِطَلَبِ رِضَا اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ( وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ   ) رُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَالضَّحَّاكِ    : أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي سَرِيَّةِ الرَّجِيعِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ كُفَّارَ قُرَيْشٍ  بَعَثُوا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ      : إِنَّا قَدْ أَسْلَمْنَا فَابْعَثْ إِلَيْنَا نَفَرًا مِنْ عُلَمَاءِ   أَصْحَابِكَ يُعَلِّمُونَنَا دِينَكَ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مَكْرًا مِنْهُمْ   فَبَعَثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ خُبَيْبَ بْنَ عَدِيٍّ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  وَمَرْثَدَ بْنَ أَبِي مَرْثَدٍ الْغَنَوِيَّ  وَخَالِدَ بْنَ بُكَيْرٍ  وَعَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ طَارِقِ بْنِ شِهَابٍ الْبَلَوِيَّ  وَزَيْدَ بْنَ الدَّثِنَةِ  وَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَاصِمَ بْنَ   [ ص: 237 ] ثَابِتِ بْنِ أَبِي الْأَفْلَحِ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  قَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ    : بَعَثَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَشَرَةَ عَيْنًا وَأَمَّرَ عَلَيْهِمْ عَاصِمَ بْنَ ثَابِتٍ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  فَسَارُوا فَنَزَلُوا بِبَطْنِ الرَّجِيعِ  بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ  وَالْمَدِينَةِ  وَمَعَهُمْ تَمْرُ عَجْوَةٍ فَأَكَلُوا فَمَرَّتْ عَجُوزٌ فَأَبْصَرَتِ النَّوَى فَرَجَعَتْ إِلَى قَوْمِهَا بِمَكَّةَ  وَقَالَتْ : قَدْ سَلَكَ هَذَا الطَّرِيقَ أَهْلُ يَثْرِبَ  مِنْ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَرَكِبَ سَبْعُونَ رَجُلًا مِنْهُمْ مَعَهُمُ الرِّمَاحُ حَتَّى أَحَاطُوا بِهِمْ قَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : ذَكَرُوا لِحَيٍّ مِنْ هُذَيْلٍ  يُقَالُ لَهُمْ بَنُو لَحْيَانَ  فَنَفَرُوا   لَهُمْ بِقَرِيبٍ مِنْ مِائَةِ رَجُلٍ رَامٍ فَاقْتَفَوْا آثَارَهُمْ   حَتَّى وَجَدُوا مَأْكَلَهُمُ التَّمْرَ فِي مَنْزِلٍ نَزَلُوهُ فَقَالُوا :   تَمْرُ يَثْرِبَ  فَاتَّبَعُوا آثَارَهُمْ فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ بِهِمْ عَاصِمٌ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ لجأوا إِلَى فَدْفَدٍ  فَأَحَاطَ بِهِمُ الْقَوْمُ فَقَتَلُوا مَرْثَدًا ، وَخَالِدًا  وَعَبْدَ اللَّهُ بْنَ طَارِقٍ  وَنَثَرَ عَاصِمُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ  كِنَانَتَهُ   وَفِيهَا سَبْعَةُ أَسْهُمٍ فَقَتَلَ بِكُلِّ سَهْمٍ رَجُلًا مِنْ   عُظَمَاءِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ثُمَّ قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي حَمَيْتُ   دِينَكَ صَدْرَ النَّهَارِ فَاحِمِ لَحْمِي آخِرَ النَّهَارِ ثُمَّ أَحَاطَ   بِهِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ فَقَتَلُوهُ فَلَمَّا قَتَلُوهُ أَرَادُوا حَزَّ   رَأْسِهِ لِيَبِيعُوهُ مِنْ سُلَافَةَ بِنْتِ سَعْدِ بْنِ شُهَيْدٍ  وَكَانَتْ قَدْ نَذَرَتْ حِينَ أَصَابَ ابْنَهَا يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ  لَئِنْ قَدَرَتْ عَلَى رَأْسِ عَاصِمٍ  لَتَشْرَبَنَّ فِي قَحْفِهِ الْخَمْرَ فَأَرْسَلَ اللَّهُ رِجْلًا مِنَ الدَّبْرِ - وَهِيَ الزَّنَابِيرُ - فَحَمَتْ عَاصِمًا  فَلَمْ   يَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِ فَسُمِّيَ حَمِيَّ الدَّبْرِ فَقَالُوا دَعُوهُ   حَتَّى تسمي فَتَذْهَبَ عَنْهُ فَنَأْخُذَهُ فَجَاءَتْ سَحَابَةٌ سَوْدَاءُ   وَأَمْطَرَتْ مَطَرًا كَالْعَزَالِي فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ الْوَادِيَ  غَدِيرًا  فَاحْتَمَلَ عَاصِمًا  بِهِ فَذَهَبَ بِهِ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَحَمَلَ خَمْسِينَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَكَانَ عَاصِمٌ  قَدْ أَعْطَى اللَّهَ تَعَالَى عَهْدًا أَنْ لَا يَمَسَّهُ مُشْرِكٌ وَلَا يَمَسَّ مُشْرِكًا أَبَدًا   . 

وَكَانَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ حِينَ بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ الدَّبْرَ مَنَعَتْهُ   يَقُولُ : عَجَبًا لَحِفْظِ اللَّهِ الْعَبْدَ الْمُؤْمِنَ كَانَ عَاصِمٌ  نَذَرَ أَنْ لَا يَمَسَّهُ مُشْرِكٌ وَلَا يَمَسَّ مُشْرِكًا أَبَدًا فَمَنَعَهُ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ وَفَاتِهِ كَمَا امْتَنَعَ عَاصِمٌ  فِي حَيَاتِهِ   . 

وَأَسَرَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ خُبَيْبَ بْنَ عَدِيٍّ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  وَزَيْدَ بْنَ الدَّثِنَةِ  فَذَهَبُوا بِهِمَا إِلَى مَكَّةَ  فَأَمَّا خُبَيْبٌ  فَابْتَاعَهُ بَنُو الْحَارِثِ بْنُ عَامِرِ  بْنِ نَوْفَلِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ  لِيَقْتُلُوهُ بِأَبِيهِمْ وَكَانَ خُبَيْبٌ  هُوَ الَّذِي قَتَلَ الْحَارِثَ  يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  فَلَبِثَ خُبَيْبٌ  عِنْدَهُمْ أَسِيرًا حَتَّى أَجْمَعُوا عَلَى قَتْلِهِ فَاسْتَعَارَ مِنْ بَنَاتِ الْحَارِثِ  مُوسَى لِيَسْتَحِدَّ بِهَا فَأَعَارَتْهُ فَدَرَجَ بُنَيٌّ لَهَا وَهِيَ غَافِلَةٌ فَمَا رَاعَ الْمَرْأَةَ إِلَّا خُبَيْبٌ  قَدْ أَجْلَسَ الصَّبِيَّ عَلَى فَخِذِهِ وَالْمُوسَى بِيَدِهِ فَصَاحَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ فَقَالَ خُبَيْبٌ      : أَتَخْشَيْنَ أَنْ أَقْتُلَهُ؟ مَا كُنْتُ لِأَفْعَلَ ذَلِكَ إِنَّ   الْغَدْرَ لَيْسَ مِنْ شَأْنِنَا فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ بَعْدُ : وَاللَّهِ   مَا رَأَيْتُ أَسِيرًا خَيْرًا مِنْ خُبَيْبٍ  وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ وَجَدْتُهُ يَوْمًا يَأْكُلُ قُطْفًا مِنْ عِنَبٍ فِي يَدِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمُوثَقٌ بِالْحَدِيدِ وَمَا بِمَكَّةَ  مِنْ ثَمَرَةٍ إِنْ كَانَ إِلَّا رِزْقًا رَزَقَهُ اللَّهَ خُبَيْبًا  ثُمَّ إِنَّهُمْ خَرَجُوا مِنَ الْحَرَمِ لِيَقْتُلُوهُ فِي الْحِلِّ وَأَرَادُوا أَنْ يَصْلِبُوهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ خُبَيْبٌ :  دَعُونِي أُصَلِّي رَكْعَتَيْنِ ، فَتَرَكُوهُ فَكَانَ خُبَيْبٌ  هُوَ   أَوَّلُ مَنْ سَنَّ لِكُلِّ مُسْلِمٍ قُتِلَ صَبْرًا الصَّلَاةَ فَرَكَعَ   رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : لَوْلَا أَنْ يَحْسَبُوا أَنَّ مَا بِي  جَزَعٌ  لَزِدْتُ اللَّهُمَّ احْصِهِمْ   [ ص: 238 ] عَدَدًا وَاقْتُلْهُمْ بَدَدًا وَلَا تُبْقِ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا ثُمَّ أَنْشَأَ يَقُولُ : 
**فَلَسْتُ   أُبَالِي حِينَ أُقْتَلُ مُسْلِمًا عَلَى أَيِّ شِقٍّ كَانَ فِي اللَّهِ   مَصْرَعِي     وَذَلِكَ فِي ذَاتِ الْإِلَهِ وَإِنْ يَشَأْ 
يُبَارِكْ عَلَى أَوْصَالِ شِلْوٍ مُمَزَّعِ* *

فَصَلَبُوهُ حَيًّا فَقَالَ اللَّهُمَّ : إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ   أَحَدٌ حَوْلِي يُبَلِّغُ سَلَامِي رَسُولَكَ فَأَبْلِغْهُ سَلَامِي ثُمَّ   قَامَ أَبُو سِرْوَعَةَ عُقْبَةُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ  فَقَتَلَهُ . 

وَيُقَالُ : كَانَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ يُقَالُ لَهُ سَلَامَانُ أَبُو مَيْسَرَةَ  مَعَهُ رُمْحٌ فَوَضَعَهُ بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيْ خُبَيْبٍ  فَقَالَ لَهُ خُبَيْبٌ    : اتَّقِ اللَّهَ فَمَا زَادَهُ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا عُتُوًّا فَطَعَنَهُ ، فَأَنْفَذَهُ وَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالْإِثْمِ   ) يَعْنِي سَلَامَانَ    . وَأَمَّا زَيْدُ بْنُ الدَّثِنَةِ  فَابْتَاعَهُ صَفْوَانُ بْنُ أُمَيَّةَ  لِيَقْتُلَهُ بِأَبِيهِ أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ خَلَفٍ  فَبَعَثَهُ مَعَ مَوْلًى لَهُ يُسَمَّى نِسْطَاسَ  إِلَى التَّنْعِيمِ  لِيَقْتُلَهُ بِأَبِيهِ وَاجْتَمَعَ رَهْطٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  فِيهِمْ  أَبُو سُفْيَانَ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  حِينَ قُدِّمَ لِيُقْتَلَ : أَنْشُدُكَ اللَّهَ يَا زَيْدُ ،  أَتُحِبُّ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  عِنْدَنَا الْآنَ بِمَكَانِكَ نَضْرِبُ عُنُقَهُ وَإِنَّكَ فِي أَهْلِكَ؟ فَقَالَ : وَاللَّهِ مَا أُحِبُّ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْآنَ فِي مَكَانِهِ الَّذِي هُوَ فِيهِ   يُصِيبُهُ شَوْكَةٌ تُؤْذِيهِ وَأَنَا جَالِسٌ فِي أَهْلِي . فَقَالَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ    : مَا رَأَيْتُ مِنَ النَّاسِ أَحَدًا يُحِبُّ أَحَدًا كَحُبِّ أَصْحَابِ مُحَمَّدٍ  مُحَمَّدًا  ثُمَّ قَتَلَهُ النِّسْطَاسُ    . فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَذَا الْخَبَرُ قَالَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ أَيُّكُمْ ( يُنْزِلُ ) خُبَيْبًا  عَنْ خَشَبَتِهِ وَلَهُ الْجَنَّةُ؟ فَقَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ    : أَنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَصَاحِبِي الْمِقْدَادُ بْنُ الْأَسْوَدِ  فَخَرَجَا يَمْشِيَانِ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَكْمُنَانِ بِالنَّهَارِ حَتَّى أَتَيَا التَّنْعِيمَ  لَيْلًا   وَإِذَا حَوْلَ الْخَشَبَةِ أَرْبَعُونَ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   نَائِمُونَ نَشَاوَى ، فَأَنْزَلَاهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ رَطْبٌ يَنْثَنِي لَمْ   يَتَغَيَّرْ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ بَعْدَ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا وَيَدُهُ عَلَى   جِرَاحَتِهِ وَهِيَ تَبِضُّ دَمًا اللَّوْنُ لَوْنُ الدَّمِ وَالرِّيحُ   رِيحُ الْمِسْكِ فَحَمَلَهُ الزُّبَيْرُ  عَلَى فَرَسِهِ وَسَارَا فَانْتَبَهَ الْكُفَّارُ وَقَدْ فَقَدُوا خُبَيْبًا  فَأَخْبَرُوا قُرَيْشًا  فَرَكِبَ مِنْهُمْ سَبْعُونَ فَلَمَّا لَحِقُوهُمَا قَذَفَ الزُّبَيْرُ  خُبَيْبًا  فَابْتَلَعَتْهُ الْأَرْضُ فَسُمِّيَ بَلِيعَ الْأَرْضِ . 

فَقَالَ الزُّبَيْرُ    : مَا جَرَّأَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ  ثُمَّ رَفَعَ الْعِمَامَةَ عَنْ رَأْسِهِ وَقَالَ : أَنَا  الزُّبَيْرُ بْنُ الْعَوَّامِ  وَأُمِّي صَفِيَّةُ بِنْتُ عَبْدِ الْمَطَّلِبِ  وَصَاحِبِي الْمِقْدَادُ بْنُ الْأَسْوَدِ  أَسَدَانِ   رَابِضَانِ يُدَافِعَانِ عَنْ شِبْلَيْهِمَا فَإِنْ شِئْتُمْ   نَاضَلْتُكُمْ وَإِنْ شِئْتُمْ نَازَلْتُكُمْ وَإِنْ شِئْتُمُ   انْصَرَفْتُمْ فَانْصَرَفُوا إِلَى مَكَّةَ  وَقَدِمَا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَجِبْرِيلُ  عِنْدَهُ فَقَالَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  إِنَّ الْمَلَائِكَةَ لَتُبَاهِي بِهَذَيْنِ مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ فَنَزَلَ فِي الزُّبَيْرِ   وَالْمِقْدَادِ بْنِ الْأَسْوَدِ    ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ   ) حِينَ شَرَيَا أَنْفُسَهُمَا لِإِنْزَالِ خُبَيْبٍ  عَنْ خَشَبَتِهِ . 

وَقَالَ أَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : نَزَلَتْ فِي  صُهَيْبِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ الرُّومِيِّ  حِينَ أَخَذَهُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ فِي رَهْطٍ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   [ ص: 239 ] فَعَذَّبُوهُمْ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ صُهَيْبٌ  إِنِّي   شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ لَا يَضُرُّكُمْ أَمِنْكُمْ كُنْتُ أَمْ مَنْ غَيْرِكُمْ   فَهَلْ لَكَمَ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مَالِي وَتَذَرُونِي وَدِينِي؟ فَفَعَلُوا   وَكَانَ شَرَطَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَاحِلَةً وَنَفَقَةً فَأَقَامَ بِمَكَّةَ  مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  فَتَلَقَّاهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَعُمْرُ  فِي رِجَالٍ فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  رَبِحَ بَيْعُكَ يَا أَبَا يَحْيَى  فَقَالَ لَهُ صُهَيْبٌ    : وَبَيْعُكَ فَلَا تَتَحَسَّرْ قَالَ صُهَيْبٌ    : مَا ذَاكَ؟ فَقَالَ : قَدْ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيكَ وَقَرَأَ عَلَيْهِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ . 

وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَعَطَاءٌ    : أَقْبَلَ صُهَيْبٌ  مُهَاجِرًا نَحْوَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَاتَّبَعَهُ نَفَرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكِي قُرَيْشٍ  فَنَزَلَ عَنْ رَاحِلَتِهِ وَنَثَلَ مَا كَانَ فِي كِنَانَتِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ  لَقَدْ   عَلِمْتُمْ إِنِّي لَمِنْ أَرْمَاكُمْ رَجُلًا وَاللَّهِ لَا أَضَعُ   سَهْمًا مِمَّا فِي كِنَانَتِي إِلَّا فِي قَلْبِ رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ وَايْمُ   اللَّهِ لَا تَصِلُونَ إِلَيَّ حَتَّى أَرْمِيَ بِكُلِّ سَهْمٍ فِي   كِنَانَتِي ثُمَّ أَضْرِبَ بِسَيْفِي مَا بَقِيَ فِي يَدِي ثُمَّ افْعَلُوا   مَا شِئْتُمْ وَإِنْ شِئْتُمْ دَلَلْتُكُمْ عَلَى مَالِي بِمَكَّةَ  وَخَلَّيْتُمْ سَبِيلِي قَالُوا : نَعَمْ . فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ . 

وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    :  أَتَدْرُونَ فِيمَنْ  نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ؟ نَزَلَتْ فِي الْمُسْلِمِ  يَلْقَى الْكَافِرَ  فَيَقُولُ لَهُ : قُلْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  فَيَأْبَى أَنْ  يَقُولَهَا فَقَالَ الْمُسْلِمُ وَاللَّهِ لَأَشْرِيَنَّ  نَفْسِي لِلَّهِ .  فَتَقَدَّمَ فَقَاتَلَ وَحْدَهُ حَتَّى قُتِلَ . 

وَقِيلَ نَزَلَتِ الْآيَةُ فِي الْأَمْرِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيِ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : أَرَى مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ يَقُومُ   فَيَأْمُرُ هَذَا بِتَقْوَى اللَّهِ فَإِذَا لَمْ يَقْبَلْ وَأَخَذَتْهُ   الْعِزَّةُ بِالْإِثْمِ قَالَ : وَأَنَا أَشْرِي نَفْسِي لِلَّهِ   فَقَاتَلَهُ فَاقْتَتَلَ الرَّجُلَانِ لِذَلِكَ وَكَانَ عَلِيٌّ  إِذَا قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ يَقُولُ : اقْتَتَلَا وَرَبِّ الْكَعْبَةِ وَسَمِعَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  إِنْسَانًا يَقْرَأُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ   ) فَقَالَ عُمْرُ    ( إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ   ) قَامَ رَجُلٌ يَأْمُرُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَى عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ فَقُتِلَ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ شُرَيْحٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الْبَغَوِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ  أَخْبَرَنِي حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ أَبِي غَالِبٍ  عَنْ أَبِي أُمَامَةَ  أَنَّ   رَجُلًا قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيُّ الْجِهَادِ أَفْضَلُ؟ قَالَ :   أَفْضَلُ الْجِهَادِ مَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةَ حَقٍّ عِنْدَ سُلْطَانٍ جَائِرٍ    .
[ ص: 240 ]   ( يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً وَلَا   تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ   ( 208 ) فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   ( 209 ) هَلْ   يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ  الْغَمَامِ  وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ  الْأُمُورُ    ( 210 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْحِجَازِ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  السِّلْمَ هَاهُنَا بِفَتْحِ السِّينِ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِكَسْرِهَا وَفِي سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ " وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ   " بِالْكَسْرِ وَقَرَأَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَالْبَاقُونَ بِالْفَتْحِ وَفِي سُورَةِ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْكَسْرِ حَمْزَةُ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ    . 

نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي مُؤْمِنِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سَلَامٍ النَّضِيرِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابِهِ   وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُعَظِّمُونَ السَّبْتَ وَيَكْرَهُونَ   لُحْمَانَ الْإِبِلِ وَأَلْبَانَهَا بَعْدَمَا أَسْلَمُوا وَقَالُوا : يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ التَّوْرَاةَ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ فَدَعْنَا فَلْنَقُمْ   بِهَا فِي صَلَاتِنَا بِاللَّيْلِ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً   ) أَيْ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  فِي   أَحْكَامِ أَهْلِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَأَعْمَالِهِمْ ) ( كَافَّةً ) أَيْ   جَمِيعًا وَقِيلَ : ادْخُلُوا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ إِلَى مُنْتَهَى   شَرَائِعِهِ كَافِّينَ عَنِ الْمُجَاوَزَةِ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ وَأَصْلُ   السِّلْمِ مِنَ الِاسْتِسْلَامِ وَالِانْقِيَادِ وَلِذَلِكَ قِيلَ   لِلصُّلْحِ سِلْمٌ قَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ بْنُ الْيَمَانِ  فِي   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : الْإِسْلَامُ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَسْهُمٍ فَعَدَّ الصَّلَاةَ   وَالزَّكَاةَ وَالصَّوْمَ وَالْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ ، وَالْجِهَادَ   وَالْأَمْرَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّهْيَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَقَالَ : قَدْ   خَابَ مَنْ لَا سَهْمَ لَهُ . 

( وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ   ) أَيْ آثَارَهُ فِيمَا زَيَّنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ تَحْرِيمِ السَّبْتِ وَلُحُومِ الْإِبِلِ وَغَيْرِهِ ( إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ   ) 

أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الطَّحَّانُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ قُرَيْشٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْمَكِّيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ سَلَّامٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا هُشَيْمٌ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُجَالِدٌ  عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ  عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ أَتَاهُ عُمْرُ  فَقَالَ   : إِنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَحَادِيثَ مِنْ يَهُودَ فَتُعْجِبُنَا أَفَتَرَى أَنْ   نَكْتُبَ بَعْضَهَا؟ فَقَالَ : " أَمُتَهَوِّكُون  َ أَنْتُمْ كَمَا   تَهَوَّكَتِ الْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى؟  لَقَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِهَا بَيْضَاءَ نَقِيَّةً وَلَوْ كَانَ مُوسَى  حَيًّا مَا وَسِعَهُ إِلَّا اتِّبَاعِي   " .   [ ص: 241 ] 

( فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ   ) أَيْ ضَلَلْتُمْ وَقِيلَ : مِلْتُمْ يُقَالُ : زَلَّتْ قَدَمُهُ تَزِلُّ زَلَّا وَزَلَلًا إِذَا دَحَضَتْ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : يَعْنِي الشِّرْكَ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ      : قَدْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ سَيَزِلُّ زَالُّونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ   فَتَقَدَّمَ فِي ذَلِكَ وَأَوْعَدَ فِيهِ لِيَكُونَ لَهُ بِهِ الْحُجَّةُ   عَلَيْهِمْ ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ   ) أَيِ الدَّلَالَاتُ الْوَاضِحَاتُ ( فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ     ) فِي نِقْمَتِهِ ) ( حَكِيمٌ ) فِي أَمْرِهِ فَالْعَزِيزُ : هُوَ   الْغَالِبُ الَّذِي لَا يَفُوتُهُ شَيْءٌ وَالْحَكِيمُ : ذُو الْإِصَابَةِ   فِي الْأَمْرِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ    ) أَيْ  هَلْ يَنْظُرُ التَّارِكُونَ الدُّخُولَ فِي السِّلْمِ  وَالْمُتَّبِعُو  نَ  خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ يُقَالُ : نَظَرْتُهُ  وَانْتَظَرْتُهُ بِمَعْنًى  وَاحِدٍ فَإِذَا كَانَ النَّظَرُ مَقْرُونًا  بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ أَوْ  بِذِكْرِ الْوَجْهِ أَوْ إِلَى لَمْ يَكُنْ إِلَّا  بِمَعْنَى الرُّؤْيَةِ (  إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ   ) جَمْعُ ظُلَّةٍ ( مِنَ الْغَمَامِ   ) السَّحَابِ الْأَبْيَضِ الرَّقِيقِ سُمِّيَ غَمَامًا لِأَنَّهُ يَغُمُّ أَيْ يَسْتُرُ وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هُوَ غَيْرُ السَّحَابِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ إِلَّا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فِي تِيهِهِمْ : قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : كَهَيْئَةِ الضَّبَابِ أَبْيَضُ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : فِي سُتْرَةٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ فَلَا يَنْظُرُ [ إِلَيْهِ ] أَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ ) ( وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  بِالْخَفْضِ   عَطْفًا عَلَى الْغَمَامِ تَقْدِيرُهُ : مَعَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ تَقُولُ   الْعَرَبُ : أَقْبَلَ الْأَمِيرُ فِي الْعَسْكَرِ أَيْ مَعَ الْعَسْكَرِ   وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِالرَّفْعِ عَلَى مَعْنَى : إِلَّا أَنْ   يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ   وَالْأَوْلَى فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَمَا شَاكَلَهَا أَنْ يُؤْمِنَ   الْإِنْسَانُ بِظَاهِرِهَا وَيَكِلَ عِلْمَهَا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى   وَيَعْتَقِدَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ اسْمُهُ مُنَزَّهٌ عَنْ سِمَاتِ   الْحَدَثِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ مَضَتْ أَئِمَّةُ السَّلَفِ وَعُلَمَاءُ السُّنَّةِ   . 

قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : هَذَا مِنَ الْمَكْتُومِ الَّذِي لَا يُفَسَّرُ وَكَانَ مَكْحُولٌ   وَالزُّهْرِيُّ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ   وَمَالِكٌ   وَابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ   وَسُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ   وَاللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  وَأَحْمَدُ  وَإِسْحَاقُ  يَقُولُونَ فِيهَا وَفِي أَمْثَالِهَا : أَمِرُّوهَا كَمَا جَاءَتْ بِلَا كَيْفٍ قَالَ سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ      : كُلُّ مَا وَصَفَ اللَّهُ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ فَتَفْسِيرُهُ   قِرَاءَتُهُ وَالسُّكُوتُ عَلَيْهِ لَيْسَ لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يُفَسِّرَهُ   إِلَّا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَرَسُولُهُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ    )  أَيْ وَجَبَ الْعَذَابُ وَفُرِغَ مِنَ الْحِسَابِ وَذَلِكَ فَصْلُ ) (   اللَّهِ ) الْقَضَاءُ بِالْحَقِّ بَيْنَ الْخَلْقِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ( وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الْأُمُورُ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَيَعْقُوبُ  بِفَتْحِ التَّاءِ وَكَسْرِ الْجِيمِ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِضَمِّ التَّاءِ وَفَتْحِ الْجِيمِ .
( سَلْ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ  آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ وَمَنْ  يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   ( 211 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   ) أَيْ سَلْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  يَهُودَ الْمَدِينَةِ    ( كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ   ) أَعْطَيْنَا آبَاءَهُمْ وَأَسْلَافَهُمْ ( مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ   ) دَلَالَةٍ وَاضِحَةٍ عَلَى نُبُوَّةِ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ مِثْلَ الْعَصَا وَالْيَدِ الْبَيْضَاءِ وَفَلْقِ   [ ص:  242 ] الْبَحْرِ وَغَيْرِهَا . وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهَا الدَّلَالَاتُ  الَّتِي آتَاهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ عَلَى نُبُوَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

( وَمَنْ يُبَدِّلْ   ) يُغَيِّرْ ( نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ   ) كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَقِيلَ : عَهْدُ اللَّهُ وَقِيلَ : مَنْ يُنْكِرُ الدَّلَالَةَ عَلَى نُبُوَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (36)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 212 إلى الاية 217
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( زُيِّنَ  لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ  اتَّقَوْا فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَاللَّهُ  يَرْزُقُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ   ( 212 ) كَانَ   النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ   وَمُنْذِرِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِيَحْكُمَ   بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ إِلَّا   الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ بَغْيًا   بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ   مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ   مُسْتَقِيمٍ   ( 213 ) ) 

( زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا     ) الْأَكْثَرُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُزَيِّنَ هُوَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   وَالتَّزْيِينُ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى هُوَ أَنَّهُ خَلَقَ الْأَشْيَاءَ   الْحَسَنَةَ وَالْمَنَاظِرَ الْعَجِيبَةَ فَنَظَرَ الْخَلْقُ إِلَيْهَا   بِأَكْثَرِ مِنْ قَدْرِهَا فَأَعْجَبَتْهُم  ْ فَفُتِنُوا بِهَا وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    : زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ قِيلَ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي مُشْرِكِي الْعَرَبِ أَبِي جَهْلٍ  وَأَصْحَابِهِ كَانُوا يَتَنَعَّمُونَ بِمَا بَسَطَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الْمَالِ وَيُكَذِّبُونَ بِالْمَعَادِ ( وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   ) أَيْ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ بِالْفُقَرَاءِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَرَادَ بِالَّذِينِ آمَنُوا  عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ   وَعَمَّارَ بْنَ يَاسِرٍ  وَصُهَيْبًا  وَبِلَالًا  وَخَبَّابًا  وَأَمْثَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أُبَيٍّ  وَأَصْحَابِهِ   كَانُوا يَتَنَعَّمُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنْ ضُعَفَاءِ   الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَفُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَيَقُولُونَ : انْظُرُوا   إِلَى هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُ مُحَمَّدٌ  أَنَّهُ يَغْلِبُ بِهِمْ وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي رُؤَسَاءِ الْيَهُودِ  مِنْ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ  وَالنَّضِيرِ  وَبَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ  سَخِرُوا مِنْ فُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ فَوَعَدَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهُمْ أَمْوَالَ بَنِي قُرَيْظَةَ  وَالنَّضِيرِ  بِغَيْرِ قِتَالٍ ( وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   ) لِفَقْرِهِمْ ( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا   ) يَعْنِي هَؤُلَاءِ الْفُقَرَاءَ ( فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   ) لِأَنَّهُمْ فِي أَعْلَى عِلِّيِّينَ وَهُمْ فِي أَسْفَلِ السَّافِلِينَ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطَّاهِرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا جَدِّي عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْبَزَّارُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا الْعَذَافِرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْحَاقُ الدَّبَرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ التَّيْمِيِّ  عَنْ  أَبِي عُثْمَانَ النَّهْدِيِّ  عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " وَقَفْتُ   عَلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا الْمَسَاكِينَ   وَوَقَفْتُ عَلَى بَابِ النَّارِ فَرَأَيْتُ أَكْثَرَ أَهْلِهَا النِّسَاءَ   وَإِذَا أَهْلُ الْجَدِّ مَحْبُوسُونَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ   أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَقَدْ أُمِرَ بِهِ إِلَى النَّارِ   " .   [ ص: 243 ] أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَبِي حَازِمٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ السَّاعِدِيِّ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : مَرَّ   رَجُلٌ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ   لِرَجُلٍ عِنْدَهُ جَالِسٍ : مَا رَأْيُكَ فِي هَذَا؟ فَقَالَ : رَجُلٌ   مِنْ أَشْرَافِ النَّاسِ : هَذَا وَاللَّهِ حَرِيٌّ إِنْ خَطَبَ أَنْ   يُنْكَحَ وَإِنْ شَفَعَ أَنْ يُشَفَّعَ قَالَ : فَسَكَتَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ مَرَّ رَجُلٌ آخَرُ فَقَالَ لَهُ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : مَا رَأْيُكَ فِي   هَذَا؟ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ هَذَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ فُقَرَاءِ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ هَذَا حَرِيٌّ إِنْ خَطَبَ أَنْ لَا يُنْكَحَ وَإِنْ شَفَعَ   أَنْ لَا يُشَفَّعَ وَإِنْ قَالَ أَنْ لَا يُسْمَعَ لِقَوْلِهِ فَقَالَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَذَا خَيْرٌ مِنْ   مِلْءِ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَ هَذَا   " . 

( وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : يَعْنِي كَثِيرًا بِغَيْرِ مِقْدَارٍ لِأَنَّ كُلَّ مَا دَخَلَ   عَلَيْهِ الْحِسَابُ فَهُوَ قَلِيلٌ يُرِيدُ : يُوَسِّعُ عَلَى مَنْ   يَشَاءُ وَيَبْسُطُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ      : يَعْنِي مِنْ غَيْرِ تَبِعَةٍ يَرْزُقُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَا   يُحَاسِبُهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَقِيلَ : هَذَا يَرْجِعُ إِلَى اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى مَعْنَاهُ : يُقَتِّرُ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَبْسُطُ لِمَنْ   يَشَاءُ وَلَا يُعْطِي كُلَّ أَحَدٍ بِقَدْرِ حَاجَتِهِ بَلْ يُعْطِي   الْكَثِيرَ مَنْ لَا يَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ وَلَا يُعْطِي الْقَلِيلَ مَنْ   يَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ فَلَا يُعْتَرَضُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا يُحَاسَبُ فِيمَا   يَرْزُقُ وَلَا يُقَالُ لِمَ أَعْطَيْتَ هَذَا وَحَرَمْتَ هَذَا؟ وَلِمَ   أَعْطَيْتَ هَذَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا أَعْطَيْتَ ذَاكَ؟ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ لَا   يَخَافُ نَفَادِ خَزَائِنِهِ فَيَحْتَاجُ إِلَى حِسَابِ مَا يَخْرُجُ   مِنْهَا لِأَنَّ الْحِسَابَ مِنَ الْمُعْطِي إِنَّمَا يَكُونُ بِمَا   يَخَافُ مِنْ نَفَادِ خَزَائِنِهِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً   ) عَلَى دِينٍ وَاحِدٍ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : أَرَادَ آدَمَ  وَحْدَهُ   كَانَ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً قَالَ سُمِّيَ الْوَاحِدُ بِلَفْظِ الْجَمْعِ   لِأَنَّهُ أَصْلُ النَّسْلِ وَأَبُو الْبَشَرِ ثُمَّ خَلَقَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى حَوَّاءَ  وَنَشَرَ مِنْهُمَا النَّاسَ فَانْتَشَرُوا وَكَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ إِلَى أَنْ قَتَلَ قَابِيلُ  هَابِيلَ  فَاخْتَلَفُوا ( فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ   ) قَالَ الْحَسَنُ   وَعَطَاءٌ    : كَانَ النَّاسُ مِنْ وَقْتِ وَفَاةِ آدَمَ  إِلَى مَبْعَثِ نُوحٍ  أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً عَلَى مِلَّةِ الْكُفْرِ أَمْثَالَ الْبَهَائِمِ فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ نُوحًا  وَغَيْرَهُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ    : كَانَ النَّاسُ مِنْ وَقْتِ آدَمَ  إِلَى مَبْعَثِ نُوحٍ  وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمَا عَشَرَةُ قُرُونٍ كُلُّهُمْ عَلَى شَرِيعَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْهُدَى ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي زَمَنِ نُوحٍ  فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِمْ نُوحًا  فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ نَبِيٍّ بُعِثَ ثُمَّ بَعَثَ بَعْدَهُ النَّبِيِّينَ . 

وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ :  هُمْ أَهْلُ سَفِينَةِ نُوحٍ  كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ نُوحٍ    . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : كَانَ النَّاسُ عَلَى عَهْدِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً كُفَّارًا كُلُّهُمْ فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَغَيْرَهُ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَقِيلَ : كَانَ الْعَرَبُ عَلَى دِينِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  إِلَى أَنْ غَيَّرَهُ عَمْرُو بْنُ لُحَيٍّ    . وَرُوِيَ عَنْ   [ ص: 244 ] أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ  عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  قَالَ : كَانَ النَّاسُ حِينَ عُرِضُوا عَلَى آدَمَ  وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ ظَهْرِهِ وَأَقَرُّوا بِالْعُبُودِيَّ  ةِ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً مُسْلِمِينَ كُلُّهُمْ وَلَمْ يَكُونُوا أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً قَطُّ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا بَعْدَ آدَمَ  نَظِيرُهُ فِي سُورَةِ يُونُسَ    " وَمَا كَانَ النَّاسُ إِلَّا أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَاخْتَلَفُوا فبعث   الله النبيين " ( 19 - يُونُسَ ) وَجُمْلَتُهُمْ مِائَةُ أَلْفٍ   وَأَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ أَلْفًا وَالرُّسُلُ مِنْهُمْ ثَلَاثُمِائَةٍ   وَثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ وَالْمَذْكُورُو  نَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ بِاسْمِ الْعَلَمِ   ثَمَانِيَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ نَبِيًّا ) ( مُبَشِّرِينَ ) بِالثَّوَابِ مَنْ   آمَنَ وَأَطَاعَ ) ( وَمُنْذِرِينَ ) مُحَذِّرِينَ بِالْعِقَابِ مَنْ   كَفَرَ وَعَصَى ( وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   ) أَيِ الْكُتُبَ تَقْدِيرُهُ وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمُ الْكِتَابَ ) ( بِالْحَقِّ ) بِالْعَدْلِ وَالصِّدْقِ ( لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ      ) ( لِيَحْكُمَ ) بِضَمِّ الْيَاءِ وَفَتْحِ الْكَافِ هَاهُنَا وَفِي   أَوَّلِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ وَفِي النُّورِ مَوْضِعَيْنِ لِأَنَّ الْكِتَابَ لَا   يَحْكُمُ فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ إِنَّمَا ) ( الْحُكْمُ ) بِهِ وَقِرَاءَةُ   الْعَامَّةِ بِفَتْحِ الْيَاءِ وَضَمِّ الْكَافِ أَيْ لِيَحْكُمَ   الْكِتَابُ ذَكَرَهُ عَلَى سِعَةِ الْكَلَامِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " هَذَا كِتَابُنَا يَنْطِقُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْحَقِّ   " ( 29 - الْجَاثِيَةِ ) . وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ لِيَحْكُمَ كُلُّ نَبِيٍّ بِكِتَابِهِ ( فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ   ) أَيْ فِي الْكِتَابِ ( إِلَّا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ   ) أَيْ أُعْطُوا الْكِتَابَ ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ   ) يَعْنِي أَحْكَامَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ قَالَ الْفِرَّاءُ    : وَلِاخْتِلَافِه  ِمْ مَعْنَيَانِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : كُفْرُ بَعْضِهِمْ بِكِتَابِ بَعْضٍ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ   " ( 150 - النِّسَاءِ ) وَالْآخَرُ : تَحْرِيفُهُمْ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ   " ( 46 - النِّسَاءِ ) وَقِيلَ الْآيَةُ رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَكِتَابُهُ اخْتَلَفَ فِيهِ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ   ) صِفَةُ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي كُتُبِهِمْ   ) ( بَغْيًا ) ظُلْمًا وَحَسَدًا ( بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ   ) أَيْ لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ ( مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ   ) بِعِلْمِهِ وَإِرَادَتِهِ فِيهِمْ . قَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ  فِي   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْقِبْلَةِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُصَلِّي   إِلَى الْمَشْرِقِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُصَلِّي إِلَى الْمَغْرِبِ  وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ يُصَلِّي إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  فَهَدَانَا اللَّهُ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ  وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الصِّيَامِ فَهَدَانَا اللَّهُ لِشَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْأَيَّامِ فَأَخَذَتِ الْيَهُودُ  السَّبْتَ وَالنَّصَارَى  الْأَحَدَ فَهَدَانَا اللَّهُ لِلْجُمُعَةِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  كَانَ يَهُودِيًّا وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى  كَانَ نَصْرَانِيًّا فَهَدَانَا اللَّهُ لِلْحَقِّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي عِيسَى  فَجَعَلَتْهُ الْيَهُودُ  لِفِرْيَةٍ وَجَعَلَتْهُ النَّصَارَى  إِلَهًا وَهَدَانَا اللَّهُ لِلْحَقِّ فِيهِ ( وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   ) .
( أَمْ  حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ  وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ  الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ أَلَا إِنَّ  نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ   ( 214 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ   ) قَالَ قَتَادَةُ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي غَزْوَةِ الْخَنْدَقِ   [ ص:  245 ] حِينَ  أَصَابَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مَا أَصَابَهُمْ مِنَ الْجَهْدِ  وَشِدَّةِ  الْخَوْفِ وَالْبَرْدِ وَضِيقِ الْعَيْشِ وَأَنْوَاعِ الْأَذَى  كَمَا قَالَ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَبَلَغَتِ الْقُلُوبُ الْحَنَاجِرَ   " ( 10 - الْأَحْزَابِ ) وَقِيلَ نَزَلَتْ فِي حَرْبِ أُحُدٍ . 

وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : لَمَّا دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَصْحَابُهُ الْمَدِينَةَ  اشْتَدَّ   عَلَيْهِمُ الضُّرُّ لِأَنَّهُمْ خَرَجُوا بِلَا مَالٍ وَتَرَكُوا   دِيَارَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَيْدِي الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَآثَرُوا رِضَا   اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَأَظْهَرَتِ الْيَهُودُ  الْعَدَاوَةَ   لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَسَرَّ قَوْمٌ   النِّفَاقَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى تَطْيِيبًا لِقُلُوبِهِمْ ( أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ   ) أَيْ : أَحَسِبْتُمْ وَالْمِيمُ صِلَةٌ قَالَهُ الْفَرَّاءُ  وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    : بَلْ حَسِبْتُمْ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : أَظَنَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ ( وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ   ) وَمَا صِلَةٌ ( مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا   ) شَبَّهَ الَّذِينَ مَضَوْا ( مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   ) النَّبِيِّينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ ( مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ     ) الْفَقْرُ وَالشِّدَّةُ وَالْبَلَاءُ ) ( وَالضَّرَّاءُ ) الْمَرَضُ   وَالزَّمَانَةُ ) ( وَزُلْزِلُوا ) أَيْ حُرِّكُوا بِأَنْوَاعِ الْبَلَايَا   وَالرَّزَايَا وَخُوِّفُوا ( حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ   ) مَا زَالَ الْبَلَاءُ بِهِمْ حَتَّى اسْتَبْطَئُوا النَّصْرَ . 

قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَلَا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ   ) قَرَأَ نَافِعٌ  حَتَّى   يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ بِالرَّفْعِ مَعْنَاهُ حَتَّى قَالَ الرَّسُولُ   وَإِذَا كَانَ الْفِعْلُ الَّذِي يَلِي حَتَّى فِي مَعْنَى الْمَاضِيَ   وَلَفْظُهُ ( لَفْظُ ) الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ فَلَكَ فِيهِ الْوَجْهَانِ   الرَّفْعُ وَالنَّصْبُ فَالنَّصْبُ عَلَى ظَاهِرِ الْكَلَامِ لِأَنَّ   حَتَّى تَنْصِبُ الْفِعْلَ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ وَالرَّفْعُ لِأَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ   الْمَاضِي وَحَتَّى لَا تَعْمَلُ فِي الْمَاضِي .
( يَسْأَلُونَكَ  مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلْ مَا  أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْوَالِدَيْ  نِ  وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ  وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ وَمَا  تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ  خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ   ( 215 ) كُتِبَ   عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا   شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ   لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ   ( 216 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي  عَمْرِو بْنِ الْجَمُوحِ  وَكَانَ   شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا ذَا مَالٍ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ بِمَاذَا   نَتَصَدَّقُ وَعَلَى مَنْ نُنْفِقُ؟ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ     ) وَفِي قَوْلِهِ ) ( مَاذَا ) وَجْهَانِ مِنَ الْإِعْرَابِ أَحَدُهُمَا   أَنْ يَكُونَ مَحَلُّهُ نَصْبًا بِقَوْلِهِ ) ( يُنْفِقُونَ )  تَقْدِيرُهُ :  أَيَّ شَيْءٍ يُنْفِقُونَ؟ وَالْآخَرُ أَنْ يَكُونَ رَفْعًا  بِمَا  وَمَعْنَاهُ : مَا الَّذِي يُنْفِقُونَ؟ ( قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ   ) أَيْ مِنْ مَالٍ ( فَلِلْوَالِدَيْ  نِ   وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ  وَمَا  تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ   ) يُجَازِيكُمْ بِهِ قَالَ أَهْلُ التَّفْسِيرِ : كَانَ هَذَا قَبْلَ فَرْضِ الزَّكَاةِ فَنُسِخَتْ بِالزَّكَاةِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ   ) أَيْ فُرِضَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْجِهَادُ وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي حُكْمِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ   [ ص: 246 ] فَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ      : الْجِهَادُ تَطَوُّعٌ وَالْمُرَادُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ دُونَ غَيْرِهِمْ وَإِلَيْهِ   ذَهَبَ الثَّوْرِيُّ  وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى هَذَا بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ دَرَجَةً وَكُلًّا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى     " ( 95 - النِّسَاءِ ) وَلَوْ كَانَ الْقَاعِدُ تَارِكًا فَرْضًا لَمْ   يَكُنْ يَعِدُهُ الْحُسْنَى وَجَرَى بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى ظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ   وَقَالَ : الْجِهَادُ فَرْضٌ عَلَى كَافَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ إِلَى قِيَامِ السَّاعَةِ   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ الْخُوَارَزْمِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَمْرٍو أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أُبَيٍّ الْفُرَاتِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْهَيْثَمِ بْنُ كُلَيْبٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَازِمِ بْنِ أَبِي غَرَزَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ السَّعِيدِيُّ  عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ  عَنْ سُمَيٍّ عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ مَاتَ وَلَمْ يَغْزُ وَلَمْ يُحَدِّثْ نَفْسَهُ بِالْغَزْوِ مَاتَ عَلَى شُعْبَةٍ مِنَ النِّفَاقِ   " . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ وَعَلَيْهِ الْجُمْهُورُ : إِنَّ الْجِهَادَ فُرِضَ عَلَى   الْكِفَايَةِ إِذَا قَامَ بِهِ الْبَعْضُ سَقَطَ عَنِ الْبَاقِينَ مِثْلُ   صَلَاةِ الْجِنَازَةِ وَرَدِّ السَّلَامِ قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ      : كَتَبَ اللَّهُ الْجِهَادَ عَلَى النَّاسِ غَزْوًا أَوْ قُعُودًا   فَمَنْ غَزَا فَبِهَا وَنِعْمَتْ وَمَنْ قَعَدَ فَهُوَ عُدَّةٌ إِنِ   اسْتُعِينَ بِهِ أَعَانَ وَإِنِ اسْتُنْفِرَ نَفَرَ ، وَإِنِ اسْتُغْنِيَ   عَنْهُ قَعَدَ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ    )  أَيْ شَاقٌّ عَلَيْكُمْ ، قَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْمَعَانِي : هَذَا   الْكُرْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ نُفُورُ الطَّبْعِ عَنْهُ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ مُؤْنَةِ   الْمَالِ وَمَشَقَّةِ النَّفْسِ وَخَطَرِ الرُّوحِ لَا أَنَّهُمْ  كَرِهُوا  أَمْرَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ  نَسَخَهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا   ) يَعْنِي أَنَّهُمْ كَرِهُوهُ ثُمَّ أَحَبُّوهُ فَقَالُوا ( سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا   ) . قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ   ) لِأَنَّ فِي الْغَزْوِ إِحْدَى الْحُسْنَيَيْنِ إِمَّا الظَّفَرُ وَالْغَنِيمَةُ وَإِمَّا الشَّهَادَةُ وَالْجَنَّةُ ( وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا   ) يَعْنِي الْقُعُودَ عَنِ الْغَزْوِ ( وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ   ) لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ فَوَاتِ الْغَنِيمَةِ وَالْأَجْرِ ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ   ) .
( يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ  فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ  وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ  بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ  أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ  يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّى  يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا  وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ  عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ  فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ  فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ  وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا  خَالِدُونَ   ( 217 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ   ) سَبَبُ نُزُولِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   [ ص: 247 ] بَعَثَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ جَحْشٍ  وَهُوَ   ابْنُ عَمَّةِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أُخْتِ   أَبِيهِ فِي جُمَادَى الْآخِرَةِ قَبْلَ قِتَالِ بَدْرٍ بِشَهْرَيْنِ عَلَى   رَأْسِ سَبْعَةَ عَشَرَ شَهْرًا مِنْ مَقْدَمِهِ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  وَبَعَثَ مَعَهُ ثَمَانِيَةَ رَهْطٍ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ    :  سَعْدَ بْنَ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  الزُّهْرِيَّ  وَعُكَاشَةَ بْنَ مِحْصَنٍ الْأَسَدِيَّ   وَعُتَبَةَ بْنَ غَزَوَانَ السُّلَمِيَّ  وَأَبَا حُذَيْفَةَ بْنَ عُتْبَةَ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ   وَسُهَيْلَ بْنَ بَيْضَاءَ   وَعَامِرَ بْنَ رَبِيعَةَ  وَوَاقِدَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  وَخَالِدَ بْنَ بُكَيْرٍ  وَكَتَبَ لِأَمِيرِهِمْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ جَحْشٍ  كِتَابًا   وَقَالَ لَهُ : " سِرْ عَلَى اسْمِ اللَّهِ وَلَا تَنْظُرْ فِي  الْكِتَابِ  حَتَّى تَسِيرَ يَوْمَيْنِ فَإِذَا نَزَلْتَ فَافْتَحِ  الْكِتَابَ  وَاقْرَأْهُ عَلَى أَصْحَابِكَ ثُمَّ امْضِ لِمَا أَمَرْتُكَ  وَلَا  تَسْتَكْرِهَنَّ أَحَدًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ عَلَى السَّيْرِ مَعَكَ  فَسَارَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ  يَوْمَيْنِ  ثُمَّ  نَزَلَ وَفَتَحَ الْكِتَابَ فَإِذَا فِيهِ : بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ أَمَّا بَعْدُ : فَسِرْ عَلَى بَرَكَةِ اللَّهِ  بِمَنْ مَعَكَ  مِنْ أَصْحَابِكَ حَتَّى تَنْزِلَ بَطْنَ نَخْلَةَ  فَتَرْصُدَ بِهَا عِيرَ قُرَيْشٍ  لَعَلَّكَ   تَأْتِينَا مِنْهَا بِخَيْرٍ فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ فِي الْكِتَابِ قَالَ :   سَمْعًا وَطَاعَةً ثُمَّ قَالَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ ذَلِكَ وَقَالَ : إِنَّهُ   نَهَانِي أَنْ أَسْتَكْرِهَ أَحَدًا مِنْكُمْ فَمَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ   الشَّهَادَةَ فَلْيَنْطَلِقْ وَمِنْ كَرِهَ فَلْيَرْجِعْ ثُمَّ مَضَى   وَمَضَى مَعَهُ أَصْحَابُهُ لَمْ يَتَخَلَّفْ عَنْهُ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ   حَتَّى كَانَ بِمَعْدِنٍ فَوْقَ الْفَرْعِ بِمَوْضِعٍ مِنَ الْحِجَازِ  يُقَالُ لَهُ بَحْرَانُ  أَضَلَّ  سَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ   وَعُتْبَةُ بْنُ غَزْوَانَ  بَعِيرًا لَهُمَا يَعْتَقِبَانِهِ فَتَخَلَّفَا فِي طَلَبِهِ وَمَضَى بِبَقِيَّةِ أَصْحَابِهِ حَتَّى نَزَلُوا بَطْنَ نَخْلَةَ  بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ  وَالطَّائِفِ    . 

فَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ كَذَلِكَ إِذْ مَرَّتْ عِيرٌ لِقُرَيْشٍ  تَحْمِلُ زَبِيبًا وَأَدَمًا وَتِجَارَةً مِنْ تِجَارَةِ الطَّائِفِ  فِيهِمْ عَمْرُو بْنُ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ  وَالْحَكَمُ بْنُ كَيْسَانَ  مَوْلَى هِشَامِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  وَعُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  وَأَخُوهُ نَوْفَلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْمَخْزُومِيَّ  انِ  فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا أَصْحَابَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَابُوهُمْ فَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ جَحْشٍ    : إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ قَدْ ذُعِرُوا مِنْكُمْ فَاحْلِقُوا رَأْسَ رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلِيَتَعَرَّضْ لَهُمْ فَحَلَقُوا رَأْسَ عُكَاشَةَ  فَوْقَ ثُمَّ أَشْرَفُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَالُوا : قَوْمَ عَمَّارٍ  لَا   بَأْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ فَأَمَّنُوهُمْ وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ فِي آخِرِ يَوْمٍ مِنْ   جُمَادَى الْآخِرَةِ وَكَانُوا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُ مِنْ جُمَادَى وَهُوَ  مِنْ  رَجَبٍ فَتَشَاوَرَ الْقَوْمُ وَقَالُوا : لَئِنْ تَرَكْتُمُوهُمُ   اللَّيْلَةَ لِيَدْخُلُنَّ الْحَرَمَ وَلَيَمْتَنِعُن  َّ مِنْكُمْ   فَأَجْمَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ فِي مُوَاقَعَةِ الْقَوْمِ فَرَمَى وَاقِدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ السَّهْمِيُّ عَمْرَو بْنَ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ  بِسَهْمٍ   فَقَتَلَهُ فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ قَتِيلٍ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ [ وَهُوَ  أَوَّلُ  قَتِيلٍ فِي الْهِجْرَةِ وَأَدَّى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ دِيَةَ ابْنِ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ  إِلَى وَرَثَتِهِ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ    . قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَغَيْرُهُ : لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ بَيْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَبَيْنَ قُرَيْشٍ  عَهْدٌ وَادَعَ أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ  سَنَتَيْنِ أَنْ لَا يُقَاتِلَهُمْ وَلَا يُقَاتِلُوهُ ] 

وَاسْتَأْسَرَ الْحَكَمَ  وَعُثْمَانَ  فَكَانَا أَوَّلَ أَسِيرَيْنِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَأَفْلَتَ نَوْفَلٌ  فَأَعْجَزَهُمْ   وَاسْتَاقَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْعِيرَ وَالْأَسِيرَيْن  ِ حَتَّى قَدِمُوا   عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ  فَقَالَتْ قُرَيْشٌ    : قَدِ اسْتَحَلَّ مُحَمَّدٌ  الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ فَسَفَكَ فِيهِ الدِّمَاءَ وَأَخَذَ الْحَرَائِبَ وَعَيَّرَ بِذَلِكَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ  مَنْ كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَقَالُوا : يَا مَعْشَرَ الصُّبَاةِ   [ ص: 248 ] اسْتَحْلَلْتُمُ الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَقَاتَلْتُمْ فِيهِ! 

وَبَلَغَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ لِابْنِ جَحْشٍ  وَأَصْحَابِهِ   : مَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِالْقِتَالِ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَوَقَفَ   الْعِيرَ وَالْأَسِيرَيْن  ِ وَأَبَى أَنْ يَأْخُذَ شَيْئًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ   فَعَظُمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَصْحَابِ السَّرِيَّةِ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ   هَلَكُوا وَسُقِطَ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَقَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا   قَدْ قَتَلْنَا ابْنَ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ  ثُمَّ   أَمْسَيْنَا فَنَظَرْنَا إِلَى هِلَالِ رَجَبٍ فَلَا نَدْرِي أَفِي  رَجَبٍ  أَصَبْنَاهُ أَمْ فِي جُمَادَى؟ وَأَكْثَرَ النَّاسُ فِي ذَلِكَ   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فَأَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْعِيرَ فَعَزَلَ مِنْهَا الْخُمْسَ   فَكَانَ أَوَّلَ خُمْسٍ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَقَسَّمَ الْبَاقِيَ بَيْنَ   أَصْحَابِ السَّرِيَّةِ وَكَانَ أَوَّلَ غَنِيمَةٍ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ   وَبَعَثَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ  فِي فِدَاءِ أَسِيرَيْهِمْ ، فَقَالَ بَلْ نَقِفُهُمْ حَتَّى يَقْدَمَ سَعْدٌ  وَعُقْبَةُ  وَإِنْ لَمْ يَقْدَمَا قَتَلْنَاهُمَا بِهِمَا فَلَمَّا قَدِمَا فَادَاهُمَا فَأَمَّا الْحَكَمُ بْنُ كَيْسَانَ  فَأَسْلَمَ وَأَقَامَ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْمَدِينَةِ  فَقُتِلَ يَوْمَ بِئْرِ مَعُونَةَ شَهِيدًا وَأَمَّا عُثْمَانُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  فَرَجَعَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  فَمَاتَ بِهَا كَافِرًا وَأَمَّا نَوْفَلٌ  فَضَرَبَ   بَطْنَ فَرَسِهِ يَوْمَ الْأَحْزَابِ لِيَدْخُلَ الْخَنْدَقَ فَوَقَعَ  فِي  الْخَنْدَقِ مَعَ فَرَسِهِ فَتَحَطَّمَا جَمِيعًا فَقَتَلَهُ اللَّهُ   فَطَلَبَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ جِيفَتَهُ بِالثَّمَنِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : خُذُوهُ فَإِنَّهُ خَبِيثُ الْجِيفَةِ   خَبِيثُ الدِّيَةِ فَهَذَا سَبَبُ نُزُولِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ   ) يَعْنِي رَجَبًا سُمِّيَ بِذَلِكَ لِتَحْرِيمِ الْقِتَالِ فِيهِ . 

( قِتَالٍ فِيهِ   ) أَيْ عَنْ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ ) ( قُلْ ) يَا مُحَمَّدُ    ( قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ   ) عَظِيمٌ تَمَّ الْكَلَامُ هَاهُنَا ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ فَقَالَ ( وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ فَصَدُّكُمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَنِ الْإِسْلَامِ ( وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ   ) أَيْ كُفْرُكُمْ بِاللَّهِ ( وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   ) أَيِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَقِيلَ : وَصَدُّكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ( وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ   ) أَيْ إِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِ الْمَسْجِدِ ( مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ   ) وَأَعْظَمُ وِزْرًا ( عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالْفِتْنَةُ   ) أَيِ الشِّرْكُ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ ( أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ   ) أَيْ مِنْ قَتْلِ ابْنِ الْحَضْرَمِيِّ  فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ كَتَبَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أُنَيْسٍ  إِلَى مُؤْمِنِي مَكَّةَ  إِذَا   عَيَّرَكُمُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ بِالْقِتَالِ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ   فَعَيِّرُوهُمْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْكُفْرِ وَإِخْرَاجِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ مَكَّةَ  وَمَنْعِهِمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ الْحَرَامِ ثُمَّ قَالَ : ( وَلَا يَزَالُونَ   ) يَعْنِي مُشْرِكِي مَكَّةَ  وَهُوَ فِعْلٌ لَا مَصْدَرَ لَهُ مِثْلُ عَسَى ) ( يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ ) يَا مَعْشَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ( حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ   ) يَصْرِفُوكُمْ ( عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ   ) جَزْمٌ بِالنَّسَقِ ( وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ   ) بَطَلَتْ ) ( أَعْمَالُهُمْ ) حَسَنَاتُهُمْ ( فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (37)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 218 إلى الاية 221
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  أُولَئِكَ  يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ( 218 ) ) 

قَالَ أَصْحَابُ السَّرِيَّةِ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلْ نُؤْجَرُ عَلَى   وَجْهِنَا هَذَا وَهَلْ نَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَكُونَ سَفَرُنَا هَذَا غَزْوًا؟   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا   ) فَارَقُوا عَشَائِرَهُمْ وَمَنَازِلَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ ) ( وَجَاهَدُوا ) الْمُشْرِكِينَ ( فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) طَاعَةً   [ ص: 249 ] لِلَّهِ فَجَعَلَهَا جِهَادًا ، ) ( أُولَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ ) أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى رَجَاءِ الرَّحْمَةِ ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ) .
( يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ  فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ  لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ  مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا  يُنْفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ   ( 219 ) فِي   الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ  إِصْلَاحٌ  لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ  الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   ( 220 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ   ) الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ   وَمُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَنَفَرٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  أَتَوْا   إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالُوا :  يَا  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَفْتِنَا فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ فَإِنَّهُمَا   مَذْهَبَةٌ لِلْعَقْلِ مَسْلَبَةٌ لِلْمَالِ؟ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ   الْآيَةَ . 

وَجُمْلَةُ الْقَوْلِ فِي تَحْرِيمِ الْخَمْرِ عَلَى مَا قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنْزَلَ فِي الْخَمْرِ أَرْبَعَ آيَاتٍ نَزَلَتْ بِمَكَّةَ  وَهِيَ : " وَمِنْ ثَمَرَاتِ النَّخِيلِ وَالْأَعْنَابِ تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْهُ سَكَرًا وَرِزْقًا حَسَنًا   " ( 67 - النَّحْلِ ) فَكَانَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ يَشْرَبُونَهَا وَهِيَ لَهُمْ حَلَالٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثُمَّ نَزَلَتْ فِي مَسْأَلَةِ عُمْرَ   وَمُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ    ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ   ) فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ فِي تَحْرِيمِ الْخَمْرِ   " فَتَرَكَهَا قَوْمٌ لِقَوْلِهِ ( إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ   ) وَشَرِبَهَا قَوْمٌ لِقَوْلِهِ ( وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ   ) إِلَى أَنْ صَنَعَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  طَعَامًا   فَدَعَا نَاسًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ وَأَتَاهُمْ بِخَمْرٍ فَشَرِبُوا وَسَكِرُوا وَحَضَرَتْ صَلَاةُ   الْمَغْرِبِ فَقَدَّمُوا بَعْضَهُمْ لِيُصَلِّيَ بِهِمْ فَقَرَأَ : " قُلْ   يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ " هَكَذَا إِلَى   آخِرِ السُّورَةِ بِحَذْفِ لَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ     " ( 43 - النِّسَاءِ ) فَحَرَّمَ السُّكْرَ فِي أَوْقَاتِ الصَّلَاةِ   فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ تَرَكَهَا قَوْمٌ وَقَالُوا : لَا   خَيْرَ فِي شَيْءٍ يَحُولُ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الصَّلَاةِ وَتَرَكَهَا   قَوْمٌ فِي أَوْقَاتِ الصَّلَاةِ وَشَرِبُوهَا فِي غَيْرِ حِينِ الصَّلَاةِ   حَتَّى كَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَشْرَبُ بَعْدَ صَلَاةِ الْعِشَاءِ فَيُصْبِحُ   وَقَدْ زَالَ عَنْهُ السُّكْرُ وَيَشْرَبُ بَعْدَ صَلَاةِ الصُّبْحِ   فَيَصْحُو إِذَا جَاءَ وَقْتُ الظُّهْرِ وَاتَّخَذَ عِتْبَانُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ  صَنِيعًا وَدَعَا رِجَالًا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فِيهِمْ  سَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  وَكَانَ   قَدْ شَوَى لَهُمْ رَأْسَ بَعِيرٍ فَأَكَلُوا مِنْهُ وَشَرِبُوا  الْخَمْرَ  حَتَّى أَخَذَتْ مِنْهُمْ ثُمَّ إِنَّهُمُ افْتَخَرُوا عِنْدَ  ذَلِكَ (  وَانْتَسَبُوا ) وَتَنَاشَدُوا الْأَشْعَارَ فَأَنْشَدَ سَعْدٌ  قَصِيدَةً فِيهَا هِجَاءٌ لِلْأَنْصَارِ  وَفَخْرٌ لِقَوْمِهِ فَأَخَذَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  لِحْيَ الْبَعِيرِ فَضَرَبَ بِهِ رَأْسَ سَعْدٍ  فَشَجَّهُ مُوضِحَةً فَانْطَلَقَ سَعْدٌ  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَشَكَا إِلَيْهِ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    : اللَّهُمَّ بَيِّنْ لَنَا   [ ص:  250 ] رَأْيَكَ  فِي الْخَمْرِ بَيَانًا شَافِيًا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى تَحْرِيمَ  الْخَمْرِ فِي سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ : إِلَى قَوْلِهِ (  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ   ) . 

وَذَلِكَ بَعْدَ غَزْوَةِ الْأَحْزَابِ بِأَيَّامٍ فَقَالَ عُمْرُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : انْتَهَيْنَا يَا رَبِّ قَالَ أَنَسٌ :  حُرِّمَتِ   الْخَمْرُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْعَرَبِ عَيْشٌ أَعْجَبَ مِنْهَا ،   وَمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ شَيْئًا أَشَدَّ مِنَ الْخَمْرِ   . 

[ وَعَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ  عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : لَمَّا نَزَلَتِ الْآيَةُ فِي سُورَةِ  الْمَائِدَةِ  حُرِّمَتِ الْخَمْرُ فَخَرَجْنَا بِالْحِبَابِ إِلَى  الطَّرِيقِ  فَصَبَبْنَا مَا فِيهَا فَمِنَّا كَسَرَ صَبَّهُ وَمِنَّا مَنْ  غَسَلَهُ  بِالْمَاءِ وَالطِّينِ وَلَقَدْ غُودِرَتْ أَزِقَّةُ الْمَدِينَةِ  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ حِينًا فَلَمَّا مُطِرَتِ اسْتَبَانَ فِيهَا لَوْنُ الْخَمْرِ وَفَاحَتْ مِنْهَا رِيحُهَا   ] . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  ابْنُ عُلَيَّةَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا  عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ صُهَيْبٍ ،  قَالَ : قَالَ لِي أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ  مَا كَانَ لَنَا خَمْرٌ غَيْرَ فَضِيخِكُمْ وَإِنِّي لَقَائِمٌ أَسْقِي أَبَا طَلْحَةَ  وَفُلَانًا وَفُلَانًا إِذْ جَاءَ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ : حُرِّمَتِ الْخَمْرُ . فَقَالُوا : أَهْرِقْ هَذِهِ الْقِلَالَ يَا أَنَسُ  قَالَ فَمَا سَأَلُوا عَنْهَا وَلَا رَاجَعُوهَا بَعْدَ خَبَرِ الرَّجُلِ   . 

عَنْ أَنَسٍ    : سُمِّيَتْ خَمْرًا لِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَدَعُونَهَا فِي الدِّنَانِ حَتَّى تَخْتَمِرَ وَتَتَغَيَّرَ وَعَنِ ابْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ    : لِأَنَّهَا تُرِكَتْ حَتَّى صَفَا صَفْوُهَا وَرَسَبَ كَدَرُهَا وَاخْتَلَفَ الْفُقَهَاءُ فِي مَاهِيَّةِ الْخَمْرِ فَقَالَ   قَوْمٌ : هِيَ عَصِيرُ الْعِنَبِ أَوِ الرُّطَبِ الَّذِي اشْتَدَّ  وَغَلًا  مِنْ غَيْرِ عَمَلِ النَّارِ فِيهِ وَاتَّفَقَتِ الْأَئِمَّةُ  عَلَى أَنَّ  هَذَا الْخَمْرَ نَجِسٌ يُحَدُّ شَارِبُهُ وَيَفْسُقُ  وَيَكْفُرُ  مُسْتَحِلُّهَا وَذَهَبَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ   وَأَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَجَمَاعَةٌ   إِلَى أَنَّ التَّحْرِيمَ لَا يَتَعَدَّى هَذَا وَلَا يَحْرُمُ مَا   يُتَّخَذُ مِنْ غَيْرِهِمَا كَالْمُتَّخَذِ مِنَ الْحِنْطَةِ وَالشَّعِيرِ   وَالذُّرَةِ وَالْعَسَلِ وَالْفَانِيدِ إِلَّا أَنْ يُسْكَرَ مِنْهُ   فَيَحْرُمُ وَقَالُوا : إِذَا طُبِخَ عَصِيرُ الْعِنَبِ وَالرُّطَبِ حَتَّى   ذَهَبَ نِصْفُهُ فَهُوَ حَلَالٌ وَلَكِنَّهُ يُكْرَهُ وَإِنْ طُبِخَ   حَتَّى ذَهَبَ ثُلُثَاهُ قَالُوا : هُوَ حَلَالٌ مُبَاحٌ شُرْبُهُ إِلَّا   أَنَّ السُّكْرَ مِنْهُ حَرَامٌ وَيَحْتَجُّونَ بِمَا رُوِيَ أَنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ كَتَبَ إِلَى بَعْضِ عُمَّالِهِ أَنِ ارْزُقِ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنَ الطِّلَاءِ مَا ذَهَبَ ثُلُثَاهُ وَبَقِيَ ثُلُثُهُ . 

وَرَأَى أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ  وَمُعَاذٌ  شُرْبَ الطِّلَاءِ عَلَى الثُّلُثِ . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : إِذَا طُبِخَ الْعَصِيرُ أَدْنَى طَبْخٍ صَارَ حَلَالًا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ عُلَيَّةَ    . 

وَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى أَنَّ كُلَّ شَرَابٍ أَسْكَرَ   كَثِيرُهُ فَهُوَ خَمْرٌ فَقَلِيلُهُ حَرَامٌ يُحَدُّ شَارِبُهُ .   [ ص: 251 ] 

وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : سُئِلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ الْبِتْعِ فَقَالَ : " كُلُّ شَرَابٍ أَسْكَرَ فَهُوَ حَرَامٌ " 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْفَضْلِ الْخَرَقِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الطَّيْسَفُونِي  ُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ  أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ  أَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  عَنْ دَاوُدَ بْنِ بَكْرِ بْنِ أَبِي الْفُرَاتِ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ  عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَا أَسْكَرَ كَثِيرُهُ فَقَلِيلُهُ حَرَامٌ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ الْجُرْجَانِيُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَفَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْفَارِسِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  أَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  أَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  أَنَا أَبُو الرَّبِيعِ الْعَتَكِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ  حَدَّثَنَا أَيُّوبُ  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " كُلُّ   مُسْكِرٍ خَمْرٌ وَكُلُّ مُسْكِرٍ حَرَامٌ وَمَنْ شَرِبَ الْخَمْرَ فِي   الدُّنْيَا فَمَاتَ وَهُوَ مُدْمِنُهَا وَلَمْ يَتُبْ لَمْ يَشْرَبْهَا فِي   الْآخِرَةِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أَبِي رَجَاءٍ  أَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي حَيَّانَ التَّيْمِيُّ  عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ : خَطَبَ عُمَرُ  عَلَى   مِنْبَرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ :   إِنَّهُ قَدْ نَزَلَ تَحْرِيمُ الْخَمْرِ وَهِيَ مِنْ خَمْسَةِ أَشْيَاءَ :   مِنَ الْعِنَبِ وَالتَّمْرِ وَالْحِنْطَةِ وَالشَّعِيرِ وَالْعَسَلِ   وَالْخَمْرُ مَا خَامَرَ الْعَقْلَ   " وَرَوَى الشَّعْبِيُّ  عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنَ الْعِنَبِ خَمْرًا وَإِنَّ مِنَ التَّمْرِ   [ ص: 252 ] خَمْرًا وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْعَسَلِ خَمْرًا وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْبُرِّ خَمْرًا وَإِنَّ مِنَ الشَّعِيرِ خَمْرًا   " فَثَبَتَ أَنَّ الْخَمْرَ لَا يَخْتَصُّ بِمَا يُتَّخَذُ مِنَ الْعِنَبِ أَوِ الرُّطَبِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنِ السَّائِبِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ  أَنَّهُ أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  خَرَجَ   عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَالَ : إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ مِنْ فُلَانٍ رِيحَ شَرَابٍ   وَزَعَمَ أَنَّهُ شَرِبَ الطِّلَاءَ وَأَنَا سَائِلٌ عَمَّا شَرِبَ فَإِنْ   كَانَ يُسْكِرُ جَلَدْتُهُ فَجَلَدَهُ عُمْرُ  الْحَدَّ تَامًّا ، وَمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  وَأَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ  وَمُعَاذٍ  فِي الطِّلَاءِ فَهُوَ فِيمَا طُبِخَ حَتَّى خَرَجَ عَنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُسْكِرًا . وَسُئِلَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  عَنِ الْبَاذِقِ فَقَالَ سَبَقَ مُحَمَّدٌ  الْبَاذَقَ فَمَا أَسْكَرَ فَهُوَ حَرَامٌ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَالْمَيْسِرِ ) يَعْنِي الْقِمَارَ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : كَانَ الرَّجُلُ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يُخَاطِرُ الرَّجُلَ عَلَى   أَهْلِهِ وَمَالِهِ فَأَيُّهُمَا قَمَرَ صَاحِبَهُ ذَهَبَ بِأَهْلِهِ   وَمَالِهِ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ وَالْمَيْسِرُ :   مَفْعِلٌ مِنْ قَوْلِهِمْ يَسَرَ لِي الشَّيْءُ إِذَا وَجَبَ يَيْسِرُ   يَسْرًا وَمَيْسِرًا ثُمَّ قِيلَ لِلْقِمَارِ مَيْسِرٌ وَلِلْمُقَامِرِ   يَاسِرٌ وَيَسِرٌ وَكَانَ أَصْلُ الْمَيْسِرِ فِي الْجَزُورِ وَذَلِكَ   أَنَّ أَهْلَ الثَّرْوَةِ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ كَانُوا يَشْتَرُونَ جَزُورًا   فَيَنْحَرُونَهَ  ا وَيُجَزِّئُونَه  َا عَشَرَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ ثُمَّ يُسْهِمُونَ   عَلَيْهَا بِعَشَرَةِ قِدَاحٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا الْأَزْلَامُ وَالْأَقْلَامُ   لِسَبْعَةٍ مِنْهَا أَنْصِبَاءُ وَهِيَ : الْفَذُّ وَلَهُ نَصِيبٌ وَاحِدٌ   وَالتَّوْأَمُ وَلَهُ نَصِيبَانِ وَالرَّقِيبُ وَلَهُ ثَلَاثَةُ أَسْهُمٍ   وَالْحِلْسُ وَلَهُ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَالنَّافِسُ وَلَهُ خَمْسَةٌ  وَالْمُسْبِلُ  وَلَهُ سِتَّةٌ وَالْمُعَلَّى وَلَهُ سَبْعَةٌ وَثَلَاثَةٌ  مِنْهَا : لَا  أَنْصِبَاءَ لَهَا وَهِيَ الْمَنِيحُ وَالسَّفِيحُ  وَالْوَغْدُ ثُمَّ  يَجْعَلُونَ الْقِدَاحَ فِي خَرِيطَةٍ تُسَمَّى  الرَّبَابَةَ  وَيَضَعُونَهَا عَلَى يَدَيْ رَجُلٍ عَدْلٍ عِنْدَهُمْ  يُسَمَّى الْمُجِيلَ  وَالْمُفِيضَ ثُمَّ يُجِيلُهَا وَيُخْرِجُ قَدَحًا  مِنْهَا بِاسْمِ رَجُلٍ  مِنْهُمْ فَأَيُّهُمْ خَرَجَ سَهْمُهُ أَخَذَ  نَصِيبَهُ عَلَى قَدْرِ مَا  يَخْرُجُ فَإِنْ خَرَجَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ  الثَّلَاثَةِ الَّتِي لَا  أَنْصِبَاءَ لَهَا كَانَ لَا يَأْخُذُ شَيْئًا  وَيَغْرَمُ ثَمَنَ  الْجَزُورِ كُلَّهُ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ كَانَ لَا يَأْخُذُ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَغْرَمُ وَيَكُونُ   ذَلِكَ الْقَدَحُ لَغْوًا ثُمَّ يَدْفَعُونَ ذَلِكَ الْجَزُورَ إِلَى   الْفُقَرَاءِ وَلَا يَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا وَكَانُوا يَفْتَخِرُونَ   بِذَلِكَ وَيَذُمُّونَ مَنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ وَيُسَمُّونَهُ الْبَرَمَ   وَهُوَ أَصْلُ الْقِمَارِ الَّذِي كَانَتْ تَفْعَلُهُ الْعَرَبُ .   وَالْمُرَادُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ أَنْوَاعُ الْقِمَارِ كُلُّهَا قَالَ طاووس  وَعَطَاءٌ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    : كُلُّ شَيْءٍ فِيهِ   [ ص: 253 ] قِمَارٌ فَهُوَ مِنَ الْمَيْسِرِ حَتَّى لَعِبِ الصِّبْيَانِ بِالْجَوْزِ وَالْكِعَابِ وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَلَيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فِي النَّرْدِ وَالشِّطْرَنْجِ أَنَّهُمَا مِنَ الْمَيْسِرِ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ   ) وِزْرٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنَ الْمُخَاصَمَةِ وَالْمُشَاتَمَة  ِ وَقَوْلِ الْفُحْشِ قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  إِثْمٌ   كَثِيرٌ بِالثَّاءِ الْمُثَلَّثَةِ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِالْبَاءِ   فَالْإِثْمُ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ مَا ذَكَرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي سُورَةِ   الْمَائِدَةِ . " إِنَّمَا  يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ  أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ  وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ  اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلَاةِ  فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ   " ( 91 - الْمَائِدَةِ ( وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ     ) فَمَنْفَعَةُ الْخَمْرِ اللَّذَّةُ عِنْدَ شُرْبِهَا وَالْفَرَحُ   وَاسْتِمْرَاءُ الطَّعَامِ وَمَا يُصِيبُونَ مِنَ الرِّبْحِ بِالتِّجَارَةِ   فِيهَا وَمَنْفَعَةُ الْمَيْسِرِ إِصَابَةُ الْمَالِ مِنْ غَيْرِ كَدٍّ   وَلَا تَعَبٍ وَارْتِفَاقُ الْفُقَرَاءِ بِهِ وَالْإِثْمُ فِيهِ أَنَّهُ   إِذَا ذَهَبَ مَالُهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ عِوَضٍ سَاءَهُ ذَلِكَ فَعَادَى   صَاحِبَهُ فَقَصَدَهُ بِالسُّوءِ 

( وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا   ) قَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ  وَغَيْرُهُ   : إِثْمُهُمَا بَعْدَ التَّحْرِيمِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا قَبْلَ   التَّحْرِيمِ وَقِيلَ : إِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا قَبْلَ   التَّحْرِيمِ وَهُوَ مَا يَحْصُلُ مِنَ الْعَدَاوَةِ وَالْبَغْضَاءِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ   ) وَذَلِكَ   أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَثَّهُمْ  عَلَى  الصَّدَقَةِ فَقَالُوا مَاذَا نُنْفِقُ؟ فَقَالَ ( قُلِ الْعَفْوَ   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو  الْعَفْوَ   بِالرَّفْعِ مَعْنَاهُ : الَّذِي يُنْفِقُونَ هُوَ الْعَفْوُ . وَقَرَأَ   الْآخَرُونَ بِالنَّصْبِ عَلَى مَعْنَى قُلْ : أَنْفِقُوا الْعَفْوَ . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَى الْعَفْوِ فَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ   وَعَطَاءٌ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ      : هُوَ مَا فَضَلَ عَنِ الْحَاجَةِ وَكَانَتِ الصَّحَابَةُ  يَكْتَسِبُونَ  الْمَالَ وَيُمْسِكُونَ قَدْرَ النَّفَقَةِ  وَيَتَصَدَّقُون  َ بِالْفَضْلِ  بِحُكْمِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ثُمَّ نُسِخَ  بِآيَةِ الزَّكَاةِ . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : مَعْنَاهُ : التَّصَدُّقُ عَنْ ظَهْرِ غِنًى حَتَّى لَا يَبْقَى كَلًّا عَلَى النَّاسِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  أَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَحْمِشٍ الزِّيَادِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ حَفْصٍ التَّاجِرُ  أَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ الْكُوفِيُّ  أَنَا  وَكِيعٌ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " خَيْرُ الصَّدَقَةِ مَا كَانَ عَنْ ظَهْرِ غِنًى وَالْيَدُ الْعُلْيَا خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْيَدِ السُّفْلَى وَابْدَأْ بِمَنْ تَعُولُ   " وَقَالَ  عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ    : الْوَسَطُ مِنْ غَيْرِ إِسْرَافٍ وَلَا إِقْتَارٍ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنْفَقُوا لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا   " ( 67 - الْفَرْقَانِ ) وَقَالَ طاووس    : مَا يَسُرَ وَالْعَفْوُ : الْيُسْرُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ( وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ) " خُذِ الْعَفْوَ   " ( 199 - الْأَعْرَافِ ) أَيِ الْمَيْسُورَ مِنْ أَخْلَاقِ النَّاسِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَنَا   [ ص: 254 ] الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَجْلَانَ  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : جَاءَ   رَجُلٌ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ عِنْدِي دِينَارٌ قَالَ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  : " أَنْفِقْهُ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ " قَالَ : عِنْدِي آخَرُ قَالَ :  "  أَنْفِقْهُ عَلَى وَلَدِكَ " قَالَ : عِنْدِي آخَرُ قَالَ : "  أَنْفِقْهُ  عَلَى أَهْلِكَ " قَالَ : عِنْدِي آخَرُ قَالَ : " أَنْفِقْهُ  عَلَى  خَادِمِكَ " قَالَ : عِنْدِي آخَرُ قَالَ : أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ   ) قَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ      : إِنَّمَا قَالَ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ وَهُوَ يُخَاطِبُ جَمَاعَةً   لِأَنَّ الْجَمَاعَةَ مَعْنَاهَا الْقَبِيلُ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : كَذَلِكَ   أَيُّهَا الْقَبِيلُ وَقِيلَ : هُوَ خِطَابٌ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِأَنَّ خِطَابَهُ يَشْتَمِلُ عَلَى خِطَابِ الْأُمَّةِ   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ   " ( 1 - الطَّلَاقِ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ     ) قِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ فِي أَمْرِ   النَّفَقَةِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ   فَتَحْبِسُونَ مِنْ أَمْوَالِكُمْ مَا يُصْلِحُكُمْ فِي مَعَاشِ الدُّنْيَا   وَتُنْفِقُونَ الْبَاقِيَ فِيمَا يَنْفَعُكُمْ فِي الْعُقْبَى وَقَالَ   أَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : مَعْنَاهَا هَكَذَا : يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ   الْآيَاتِ فِي أَمْرِ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ، ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ   ) فِي زَوَالِ الدُّنْيَا وَفَنَائِهَا فَتَزْهَدُوا فِيهَا وَفِي إِقْبَالِ الْآخِرَةِ وَبَقَائِهَا فَتَرْغَبُوا فِيهَا . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : لَمَّا نَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ   " ( 152 - الْأَنْعَامِ ) وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا   " الْآيَةَ ( 10 - النِّسَاءِ ) تَحَرَّجَ   الْمُسْلِمُونَ مِنْ أَمْوَالِ الْيَتَامَى تَحَرُّجًا شَدِيدًا حَتَّى   عَزَلُوا أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى عَنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَتَّى كَانَ يُصْنَعُ   لِلْيَتِيمِ طَعَامٌ فَيَفْضَلُ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ فَيَتْرُكُونَهُ وَلَا   يَأْكُلُونَهُ حَتَّى يَفْسُدَ فَاشْتَدَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَسَأَلُوا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ : ( قُلْ إِصْلَاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ   ) أَيِ   ( الْإِصْلَاحُ لِأَمْوَالِهِمْ ) مِنْ غَيْرِ أُجْرَةٍ وَلَا أَخْذِ   عَوِضٍ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَأَعْظَمُ أَجْرًا لِمَا لَكُمْ فِي ذَلِكَ مِنَ   الثَّوَابِ وَخَيْرٌ لَهُمْ لِمَا فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ تَوَفُّرِ أَمْوَالِهِمْ   عَلَيْهِمْ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : يُوَسِّعُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ طَعَامِ نَفْسِهِ وَلَا يُوَسِّعُ مِنْ طَعَامِ الْيَتِيمِ ( وَإِنْ تُخَالِطُوهُمْ     ) هَذِهِ إِبَاحَةُ الْمُخَالَطَةِ أَيْ وَإِنْ تُشَارِكُوهُمْ فِي   أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَتَخْلِطُوهَا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ فِي نَفَقَاتِكُمْ   وَمَسَاكِنِكُمْ وَخَدَمِكُمْ وَدَوَابِّكُمْ فَتُصِيبُوا مِنْ   أَمْوَالِهِمْ عِوَضًا عَنْ قِيَامِكُمْ بِأُمُورِهِمْ وَتُكَافِئُوهُم  ْ   عَلَى مَا تُصِيبُونَ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ ) ( فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ ) أَيْ   فَهُمْ إِخْوَانُكُمْ وَالْإِخْوَانُ يُعِينُ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا وَيُصِيبُ   بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِ بَعْضٍ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْإِصْلَاحِ وَالرِّضَا (   وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ   ) لِأَمْوَالِهِمْ ( مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِ   ) لَهَا يَعْنِي الَّذِي يَقْصِدُ بِالْمُخَالَطَة  ِ   [ ص: 255 ] الْخِيَانَةَ وَإِفْسَادَ مَالِ الْيَتِيمِ وَأَكْلَهُ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ مِنَ الَّذِي يَقْصِدُ الْإِصْلَاحَ ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَأَعْنَتَكُمْ   ) أَيْ لَضَيَّقَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَبَاحَ لَكُمْ مُخَالَطَتَهُمْ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَ مَا أَصَبْتُمْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِ   الْيَتَامَى مَوْبِقًا لَكُمْ وَأَصْلُ الْعَنَتِ الشِّدَّةُ   وَالْمَشَقَّةُ . وَمَعْنَاهُ : كَلَّفَكُمْ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَا يَشُقُّ   عَلَيْكُمْ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ    )  وَالْعَزِيزُ الَّذِي يَأْمُرُ بِعِزَّةٍ سَهَّلَ عَلَى الْعِبَادِ  أَوْ  شَقَّ عَلَيْهِمْ ) ( حَكِيمٌ ) فِيمَا صَنَعَ مِنْ تَدْبِيرِهِ  وَتَرْكِ  الْإِعْنَاتِ .
( وَلَا  تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ  وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ  مِنْ مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ  وَلَا تُنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ  حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا وَلَعَبْدٌ مُؤْمِنٌ  خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكٍ وَلَوْ  أَعْجَبَكُمْ أُولَئِكَ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى  النَّارِ وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى  الْجَنَّةِ وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ بِإِذْنِهِ  وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ   ( 221 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ   ) سَبَبُ نُزُولِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ أَبَا مَرْثَدٍ الْغَنَوِيَّ  بَعَثَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  لِيُخْرِجَ مِنْهَا نَاسًا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ سِرًّا فَلَمَّا قَدِمَهَا سَمِعَتْ بِهِ امْرَأَةٌ مُشْرِكَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا عِنَاقُ  وَكَانَتْ خَلِيلَتَهُ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فَأَتَتْهُ وَقَالَتْ : يَا أَبَا مَرْثَدٍ  أَلَا تَخْلُو؟ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَيْحَكِ يَا عَنَاقُ  إِنَّ   الْإِسْلَامَ قَدْ حَالَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ ذَلِكَ قَالَتْ : فَهَلْ  لَكَ  أَنْ تَتَزَوَّجَ بِي؟ قَالَ نَعَمْ وَلَكِنْ أَرْجِعُ إِلَى رَسُولِ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَسْتَأْمِرُه  ُ فَقَالَتْ   أَبِي تَتَبَرَّمُ؟ ثُمَّ اسْتَغَاثَتْ عَلَيْهِ فَضَرَبُوهُ ضَرْبًا   شَدِيدًا ثُمَّ خَلَّوْا سَبِيلَهُ فَلَمَّا قَضَى حَاجَتَهُ بِمَكَّةَ  وَانْصَرَفَ   إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَعْلَمَهُ   بِالَّذِي كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ وَأَمْرِ عَنَاقَ وَمَا لَقِيَ بِسَبَبِهَا   وَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيَحِلُّ لِي أَنْ أَتَزَوَّجَهَا؟   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( وَلَا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ   ) 

وَقِيلَ : الْآيَةُ مَنْسُوخَةٌ فِي حَقِّ الْكِتَابِيَّات  ِ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   " ( 5 - الْمَائِدَةِ ) فَإِنْ قِيلَ : كَيْفَ أَطْلَقْتُمُ اسْمَ الشِّرْكِ عَلَى مَنْ لَا يُنْكِرُ إِلَّا نُبُوَّةَ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ؟ قَالَ أَبُو الْحَسَنِ بْنُ فَارِسٍ :  لِأَنَّ مَنْ يَقُولُ : الْقُرْآنُ كَلَامُ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ أَشْرَكَ مَعَ اللَّهِ غَيْرَهُ وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ   وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : أَرَادَ بِالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ الْوَثَنِيَّاتِ فَإِنَّ عُثْمَانَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ تَزَوَّجَ نَائِلَةَ بِنْتَ فُرَافِصَةَ  وَكَانَتْ نَصْرَانِيَّةً فَأَسْلَمَتْ تَحْتَهُ وَتَزَوَّجَ طَلْحَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  نَصْرَانِيَّةً وَتَزَوَّجَ حُذَيْفَةُ  يَهُودِيَّةً [ فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ عُمْرُ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ خَلِّ سَبِيلَهَا . فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِ أَتَزْعُمُ  أَنَّهَا  حَرَامٌ؟ فَقَالَ : لَا أَزْعُمُ أَنَّهَا حَرَامٌ وَلَكِنِّي  أَخَافُ  أَنْ تَعَاطَوُا الْمُومِسَاتِ مِنْهُنَّ ]   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ   ) بِجِمَالِهَا وَمَالِهَا نَزَلَتْ فِي خَنْسَاءَ  وَلِيدَةٍ سَوْدَاءَ كَانَتْ  لِحُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ الْيَمَانِ  قَالَ حُذَيْفَةُ    : يَا خَنْسَاءُ  قَدْ ذُكِرْتِ فِي الْمَلَأِ الْأَعْلَى عَلَى سَوَادِكِ وَدَمَامَتِكِ   [ ص: 256 ] فَأَعْتَقَهَا وَتَزَوَّجَهَا وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ :  نَزَلَتْ فِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَوَاحَةَ  كَانَتْ   لَهُ أَمَةٌ سَوْدَاءَ فَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهَا وَلَطَمَهَا ثُمَّ فَزِعَ   فَأَتَى النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَخْبَرَهُ   بِذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : وَمَا هِيَ يَا   عَبْدَ اللَّهِ؟  قَالَ :  هِيَ تَشْهَدُ  أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّكَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  وَتَصُومُ  رَمَضَانَ وَتُحْسِنُ الْوُضُوءَ وَتُصَلِّي فَقَالَ : " هَذِهِ   مُؤْمِنَةٌ قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ     :  فَوَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ نَبِيًّا لَأُعْتِقَنَّهَ  ا   وَلَأَتَزَوَّجَ  نَّهَا فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ فَطَعَنَ عَلَيْهِ نَاسٌ مِنَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَقَالُوا : أَتَنْكِحُ أَمَةً؟ وَعَرَضُوا عَلَيْهِ   حُرَّةً مُشْرِكَةً فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تُنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا   ) هَذَا إِجْمَاعٌ : لَا يَجُوزُ لِلْمُسْلِمَةِ أَنْ تَنْكِحَ الْمُشْرِكَ ( وَلَعَبْدٌ مُؤْمِنٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكُمْ أُولَئِكَ   ) يَعْنِي الْمُشْرِكِينَ ( يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ   ) أَيْ إِلَى الْأَعْمَالِ الْمُوجِبَةِ لِلنَّارِ ( وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ بِإِذْنِهِ   ) أَيْ بِقَضَائِهِ وَإِرَادَتِهِ ( وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ   ) أَيْ أَوَامِرَهُ وَنَوَاهِيهِ ( لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ   ) يَتَّعِظُونَ .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (38)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 222 إلى الاية 228
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى  فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ  وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى  يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ  مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ  اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ  وَيُحِبُّ  الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ   ( 222 ) نِسَاؤُكُمْ   حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ وَقَدِّمُوا   لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ مُلَاقُوهُ   وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   ( 223 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ   ) أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْقَاشَانِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عُمَرَ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْوَاحِدِ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عُمَرَ اللُّؤْلُئِيُّ  أَنَا  أَبُو دَاوُدَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ الْأَشْعَثِ السِّجِسْتَانِي  ُّ  أَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ  أَنَا ثَابِتٌ الْبُنَانِيُّ  عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ  كَانَتْ   إِذَا حَاضَتْ مِنْهُمُ الْمَرْأَةُ أَخْرَجُوهَا مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَلَمْ   يُؤَاكِلُوهَا وَلَمْ يُشَارِبُوهَا وَلَمْ يُجَامِعُوهَا فِي الْبَيْتِ   فَسُئِلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ ذَلِكَ   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ     ) الْآيَةَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " جَامِعُوهُنَّ فِي الْبُيُوتِ وَاصْنَعُوا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا   النِّكَاحَ " فَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ  مَا يُرِيدُ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ أَنْ يَدَعَ شَيْئًا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا إِلَّا خَالَفَنَا فِيهِ فَجَاءَ  أُسَيْدُ بْنُ حُضَيْرٍ  وَعَبَّادُ بْنُ بشير  إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ الْيَهُودَ  تَقُولُ   كَذَا وَكَذَا أَفَلَا نَنْكِحُهُنَّ فِي الْمَحِيضِ؟ فَتَمَعَّرَ وَجْهُ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَتَّى ظَنَنَّا أَنْ   قَدْ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِمَا فَخَرَجَا فَاسْتَقْبَلَتْ  هُمَا هَدِيَّةٌ مِنْ   لَبَنٍ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَبَعَثَ   فِي آثَارِهِمَا فَسَقَاهُمَا فَظَنَنَّا أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَجِدْ  عَلَيْهِمَا   .   [ ص: 257 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ   ) أَيْ عَنِ الْحَيْضِ وَهُوَ مَصْدَرٌ حَاضَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ تَحِيضُ حَيْضًا وَمَحِيضًا كَالسَّيْرِ وَالْمَسِيرِ وَأَصْلُ الْحَيْضِ الِانْفِجَارُ وَالسَّيَلَانُ وَقَوْلُهُ ( قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى   ) أَيْ قَذَرٌ وَالْأَذَى كُلُّ مَا يُكْرَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ( فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ   ) أَرَادَ بِالِاعْتِزَالِ تَرْكَ الْوَطْءِ ( وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ   ) أَيْ لَا تُجَامِعُوهُنَّ أَمَّا الْمُلَامَسَةُ وَالْمُضَاجَعَة  ُ مَعَهَا فَجَائِزَةٌ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا قَبِيصَةُ  أَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ  عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَنِ الْأَسْوَدِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : " كُنْتُ   أَغْتَسِلُ أَنَا وَالنَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ   إِنَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ كِلَانَا جُنُبٌ وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُنِي أَنْ أَتَّزِرَ   فَيُبَاشِرَنِي وَأَنَا حَائِضٌ ، وَكَانَ يُخْرِجُ رَأْسَهُ إِلَيَّ   وَهُوَ مُعْتَكِفٌ فَأَغْسِلُهُ وَأَنَا حَائِضٌ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا سَعْدُ بْنُ حَفْصٍ  أَنَا شَيْبَانُ  عَنْ يَحْيَى  عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ  زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  حَدَّثَتْهُ عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ  قَالَتْ : " حِضْتُ   وَأَنَا مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي   الْخَمِيلَةِ فَانْسَلَلْتُ فَخَرَجْتُ مِنْهَا فَأَخَذْتُ ثِيَابَ حَيْضِي   فَلَبِسْتُهَا فَقَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ : أَنَفِسْتِ؟ قُلْتُ : نَعَمْ ، فَدَعَانِي فَأَدْخَلَنِي   مَعَهُ فِي الْخَمِيلَةِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْحَنِيفِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْحَارِثِ طَاهِرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الطَّاهِرِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ حَكِيمٌ  أَنَا أَبُو الْمُوَجِّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو  أَنَا صَدَقَةُ  أَنَا  وَكِيعٌ  أَنَا مِسْعَرٌ  وَسُفْيَانُ ،  عَنِ الْمِقْدَامِ بْنِ شُرَيْحٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عنها قَالَتْ : " كُنْتُ   أَشْرَبُ وَأَنَا حَائِضٌ فَأُنَاوِلُهُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَيَضَعُ فَاهُ عَلَى مَوْضِعٍ فِي وَأَتَعَرَّقُ   الْعَرَقَ فَيَتَنَاوَلُهُ فَيَضَعُ فَاهُ فِي مَوْضِعِ فِي   " . 

فَوَطْءُ الْحَائِضِ حَرَامٌ  وَمَنْ  فَعَلَهُ يَعْصِي اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَيُعَزِّرُهُ الْإِمَامُ  إِنْ  عَلِمَ مِنْهُ ذَلِكَ وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِي وُجُوبِ   الْكَفَّارَةِ عَلَيْهِ فَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا   كَفَّارَةَ عَلَيْهِ فَيَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ وَيَتُوبُ إِلَيْهِ . 

وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى وُجُوبِ الْكَفَّارَةِ عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُمْ : قَتَادَةُ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  وَأَحْمَدُ  وَإِسْحَاقُ ،  لِمَا أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ   [ ص: 258 ] أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ  أَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الْبَغَوِيُّ  أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ  أَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّازِيُّ  عَنْ عَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْمُخَارِقِ  عَنْ مِقْسَمٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ فِي رَجُلٍ جَامَعَ   امْرَأَتَهُ وَهِيَ حَائِضٌ قَالَ : " إِنْ كَانَ الدَّمُ عَبِيطًا   فَلْيَتَصَدَّقْ بِدِينَارٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ صُفْرَةً فَنِصْفُ دِينَارٍ "   . 

وَيُرْوَى هَذَا مَوْقُوفًا عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَيَمْنَعُ الْحَيْضُ جَوَازَ الصَّلَاةِ وَوُجُوبَهَا وَيَمْنَعُ جَوَازَ الصَّوْمِ وَلَا   يَمْنَعُ وُجُوبَهُ حَتَّى إِذَا طَهُرَتْ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهَا قَضَاءُ   الصَّوْمِ وَلَا يَجِبُ قَضَاءُ الصَّلَاةِ وَكَذَلِكَ النُّفَسَاءُ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الضَّبِّيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ  أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ  عَنْ عُبَيْدَةَ بْنِ مُعَتِّبٍ الضَّبِّيِّ  عَنْ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  عَنِ الْأَسْوَدِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ : " كُنَّا   نَحِيضُ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ   نَطْهُرُ فَيَأْمُرُنَا بِقَضَاءِ الصِّيَامِ وَلَا يَأْمُرُنَا  بِقَضَاءِ  الصَّلَاةِ   " . 

وَلَا يَجُوزُ لِلْحَائِضِ الطَّوَافُ بِالْبَيْتِ وَلَا الِاعْتِكَافُ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ وَلَا مَسُّ الْمُصْحَفِ وَلَا قِرَاءَةُ الْقُرْآنِ وَلَا يَجُوزُ لِلزَّوْجِ غِشْيَانُهَا . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  أَنَا الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ ،  أَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ اللُّؤْلُئِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  أَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ زِيَادٍ  أَنَا أَفْلَتُ بْنُ خَلِيفَةَ  قَالَ : حَدَّثَتْنِي جَسْرَةُ بِنْتُ دَجَاجَةَ  قَالَتْ : سَمِعْتُ عَائِشَةَ  تَقُولُ : جَاءَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَوُجُوهُ بُيُوتِ   أَصْحَابِهِ شَارِعَةٌ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ فَقَالَ : " وَجِّهُوا هَذِهِ   الْبُيُوتَ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ فَإِنِّي لَا أُحِلُّ الْمَسْجِدَ لِحَائِضٍ   وَلَا جُنُبٍ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ   ) قَرَأَ عَاصِمٌ  بِرِوَايَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  وَحَمْزَةَ   وَالْكِسَائِيِّ  بِتَشْدِيدِ   الطَّاءِ وَالْهَاءِ يَعْنِي : حَتَّى يَغْتَسِلْنَ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ   بِسُكُونِ الطَّاءِ وَضَمِّ الْهَاءِ فَخَفَّفَ وَمَعْنَاهُ حَتَّى   يَطْهُرْنَ مِنَ الْحَيْضِ وَيَنْقَطِعَ   [ ص: 259 ] دَمُهُنَّ ( فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ   ) يَعْنِي اغْتَسَلْنَ ) ( فَأْتُوهُنَّ ) أَيْ فَجَامِعُوهُنَّ ( مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ   ) أَيْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْتَزِلُوهُنّ  َ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ الْفَرْجُ قَالَهُ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَقَتَادَةُ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : طَئُوهُنَّ فِي الْفَرْجِ وَلَا تَعْدُوهُ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ أَيِ   اتَّقُوا الْأَدْبَارَ وَقِيلَ ) ( مِنْ ) بِمَعْنَى ) ( فِي ) أَيْ فِي   حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَهُوَ الْفَرْجُ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى :   " إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلَاةِ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ " 9 - الْجُمُعَةِ )   أَيْ فِي يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ وَقِيلَ ) ( فَأْتُوهُنَّ ) الْوَجْهَ   الَّذِي أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ أَنْ تَأْتُوهُنَّ وَهُوَ الطُّهْرُ وَقَالَ  ابْنُ الْحَنَفِيَّةِ      : مِنْ قِبَلِ الْحَلَالِ دُونَ الْفُجُورِ وَقِيلَ : لَا تَأْتُوهُنَّ   صَائِمَاتٍ وَلَا مُعْتَكِفَاتٍ وَلَا مُحْرِمَاتٍ : وَأْتُوهُنَّ   وَغِشْيَانُهُنّ  َ لَكُمْ حَلَالٌ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ لَا يَرْتَفِعُ   تَحْرِيمُ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا مَنَعَهُ الْحَيْضُ بِانْقِطَاعِ الدَّمِ مَا لَمْ   تَغْتَسِلْ أَوْ تَتَيَمَّمْ عِنْدَ عَدَمِ الْمَاءِ إِلَّا تَحْرِيمُ   الصَّوْمِ فَإِنَّ الْحَائِضَ إِذَا انْقَطَعَ دَمُهَا بِاللَّيْلِ وَنَوَتِ الصَّوْمَ فَوَقْعَ غُسْلُهَا بِالنَّهَارِ صَحَّ صَوْمُهَا وَالطَّلَاقُ فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ يَكُونُ بِدْعِيًّا وَإِذَا طَلَّقَهَا بَعْدَ انْقِطَاعِ الدَّمِ قَبْلَ الْغُسْلِ لَا يَكُونُ بِدْعِيًّا وَذَهَبَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِذَا انْقَطَعَ دَمُهَا لِأَكْثَرِ   الْحَيْضِ وَهِيَ عِدَّةُ عَشَرَةِ أَيَّامٍ يَجُوزُ لِلزَّوْجِ   غِشْيَانُهَا قَبْلَ الْغُسْلِ وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ وطاووس    : إِذَا غَسَلَتْ فَرْجَهَا جَازَ لِلزَّوْجِ غِشْيَانُهَا قَبْلَ الْغُسْلِ . 

وَأَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى التَّحْرِيمِ مَا لَمْ تَغْتَسِلْ أَوْ   تَتَيَمَّمْ عِنْدَ عَدَمِ الْمَاءِ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى عَلَّقَ   جَوَازَ وَطْئِهَا بِشَرْطَيْنِ : بِانْقِطَاعِ الدَّمِ وَالْغُسْلِ   فَقَالَ ( حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ   ) يَعْنِي مِنَ الْحَيْضِ ( فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ     ) يَعْنِي اغْتَسَلْنَ ) ( فَأْتُوهُنَّ ) وَمَنْ قَرَأَ يَطَّهَّرْنَ   بِالتَّشْدِيدِ فَالْمُرَادُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْغُسْلُ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا   " ( 6 - الْمَائِدَةِ ) أَيْ فَاغْتَسِلُوا فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّ قَبْلَ الْغُسْلِ لَا يَحِلُّ الْوَطْءُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ   ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ   وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ بِالْمَاءِ مِنَ الْأَحْدَاثِ وَالنَّجَاسَاتِ وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ    : يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ وَالْمُتَطَهِّر  ِينَ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : التَّوَّابِينَ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ وَالْمُتَطَهِّر  ِينَ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ :  التَّوَّابِينَ   مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ لَا يَعُودُونَ فِيهَا وَالْمُتَطَهِّر  ِينَ مِنْهَا لَمْ   يُصِيبُوهَا وَالتَّوَّابُ : الَّذِي كُلَّمَا أَذْنَبَ تَابَ نَظِيرُهُ   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ لِلْأَوَّابِينَ غَفُورًا   " ( 25 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ   ) أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  أَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ حَامِدٍ الْأَصْبَهَانِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ  أَنَا ابْنُ الْمُنَادِي  أَنَا يُونُسُ  أَنَا يَعْقُوبُ الْقُمِّيُّ  عَنْ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : جَاءَ عُمَرُ  إِلَى   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلَكْتُ قَالَ وَمَا الَّذِي أَهْلَكَكَ؟ قَالَ :   حَوَّلْتُ رَحْلِي الْبَارِحَةَ فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيْهِ شَيْئًا وَأَوْحَى   اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ ( نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ   ) يَقُولُ : أَدْبِرْ وَأَقْبِلْ وَاتَّقِ الدُّبُرَ وَالْحَيْضَةَ   .   [ ص: 260 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْحِيرِيُّ  أَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحِيمِ بْنُ مُنِيبٍ  أَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ الْمُنْكَدِرِ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  يَقُولُ : كَانَتِ الْيَهُودُ  تَقُولُ فِي الَّذِي يَأْتِي امْرَأَتَهُ مِنْ دُبُرِهَا فِي قُبُلِهَا : إِنَّ الْوَلَدَ يَكُونُ أَحْوَلَ فَنَزَلَتْ ( نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ   ) . 

وَرَوَى مُجَاهِدٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ كَانَ مِنْ شَأْنِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  أَنْ لَا يَأْتُوا النِّسَاءَ إِلَّا عَلَى حَرْفٍ وَذَلِكَ أَسْتَرُ مَا تَكُونُ الْمَرْأَةُ وَكَانَ هَذَا الْحَيُّ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  قَدْ أَخَذُوا بِذَلِكَ مِنْ فِعْلِهِمْ وَكَانَ هَذَا الْحَيُّ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  يَتَلَذَّذُونَ مِنْهُنَّ مُقْبِلَاتٍ وَمُدْبِرَاتٍ وَمُسْتَلْقِيَا  تٍ فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ الْمُهَاجِرُونَ الْمَدِينَةَ  تَزَوَّجَ رَجُلٌ مِنْهُمُ امْرَأَةً مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  فَذَهَبَ   يَصْنَعُ بِهَا ذَلِكَ فَأَنْكَرَتْ عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَتْ : إِنَّا كُنَّا   نُؤْتَى عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ شِئْتَ فَاصْنَعْ ذَلِكَ وَإِلَّا   فَاجْتَنِبْنِي حَتَّى سَرَى أَمْرُهُمَا فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ   ) الْآيَةَ يَعْنِي مَوْضِعَ الْوَلَدِ ( فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ     ) مُقْبِلَاتٍ وَمُدْبِرَاتٍ وَمُسْتَلْقِيَا  تٍ وَأَنَّى حَرْفُ   اسْتِفْهَامٍ يَكُونُ سُؤَالًا عَنِ الْحَالِ وَالْمَحَلِّ مَعْنَاهُ :   كَيْفَ شِئْتُمْ وَحَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ بَعْدَ أَنْ يَكُونَ فِي صِمَامٍ   وَاحِدٍ وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    ( أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ   ) إِنَّمَا هُوَ الْفَرْجُ وَمِثْلُهُ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ وَقِيلَ ( حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ     ) أَيْ مَزْرَعٌ لَكُمْ وَمَنْبَتٌ لِلْوَلَدِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْأَرْضِ   الَّتِي تُزْرَعُ وَفِيهِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِ الْأَدْبَارِ لِأَنَّ   مَحَلَّ الْحَرْثِ وَالزَّرْعِ هُوَ الْقُبُلُ لَا الدُّبُرُ . 

وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ :  هَذَا فِي الْعَزْلِ يَعْنِي إِنْ شِئْتُمْ فَاعْزِلُوا وَإِنْ شِئْتُمْ فَلَا تَعْزِلُوا وَسُئِلَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  عَنِ الْعَزْلِ فَقَالَ : حَرْثُكَ إِنْ شِئْتَ فَأَعْطِشْ وَإِنْ شِئْتَ فَارْوِ وَرُوِيَ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : تُسْتَأْمَرُ الْحُرَّةُ فِي الْعَزْلِ وَلَا تُسْتَأْمَرُ الْجَارِيَةُ وَبِهِ قَالَ أَحْمَدُ  وَكَرِهَ جَمَاعَةٌ الْعَزْلَ وَقَالُوا : هُوَ الْوَأْدُ الْخَفِيُّ وَرَوَى عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  قَالَ كُنْتُ أَمْسِكُ عَلَى ابْنِ عُمَرَ  الْمُصْحَفَ فَقَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ( نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ     ) فَقَالَ أَتَدْرِي فِيمَ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ؟ قُلْتُ : لَا  قَالَ  : نَزَلَتْ فِي رَجُلٍ أَتَى امْرَأَتَهُ فِي دُبُرِهَا ، فَشَقَّ  ذَلِكَ  عَلَيْهِ فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ . 

وَيُحْكَى عَنْ مَالِكٍ  إِبَاحَةُ ذَلِكَ وَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَصْحَابُهُ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ  أَنَّهُ لَقِيَ  سَالِمَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  فَقَالَ لَهُ يَا أَبَا عُمَرَ  مَا حَدِيثٌ يُحَدِّثُ نَافِعٌ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  أَنَّهُ   لَمْ يَكُنْ يَرَى بَأْسًا بِإِتْيَانِ النِّسَاءِ فِي أَدْبَارِهِنَّ   فَقَالَ : كَذَبَ الْعَبْدُ وَأَخْطَأَ إِنَّمَا قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ    : يُؤْتَوْنَ فِي فُرُوجِهِنَّ مِنْ أَدْبَارِهِنَّ وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَى تَحْرِيمِ الْأَدْبَارِ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْخَطِيبِ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَنَا عُمَرُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ شَافِعٍ  أَخْبَرَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ السَّائِبِ  عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ أُحَيْحَةَ بْنِ الْجُلَاحِ  عَنْ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَأَلَ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ إِتْيَانِ النِّسَاءِ فِي   [ ص:  261 ] أَدْبَارِهِنَّ  فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ : فِي أَيِّ  الْخُرْمَتَيْنِ  ؟ أَوْ فِي أَيِّ الْخَرَزَتَيْنِ  ؟  أَوْ فِي أَيِّ  الْخُصْفَتَيْنِ  ؟ أَمِنَ دُبُرِهَا فِي قُبُلِهَا فَنَعَمْ  أَوْ مِنْ  دُبُرِهَا فِي دُبُرِهَا فَلَا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَسْتَحِي  مِنَ  الْحَقِّ لَا تَأْتُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي أَدْبَارِهِنَّ   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  أَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْحَافِظُ  أَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ النَّهَاوَنْدِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ الْحَضْرَمِيُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبَانَ  أَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ أَبِي زَائِدَةَ  عَنْ  مُسْلِمِ بْنِ خَالِدٍ  عَنِ الْعَلَاءِ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَلْعُونٌ مَنْ أَتَى امْرَأَتَهُ فِي دُبُرِهَا   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ   ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : التَّسْمِيَةُ عِنْدَ الْجِمَاعِ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    ( وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ   ) يَعْنِي إِذَا أَتَى أَهْلَهُ فَلْيَدْعُ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا  عُثْمَانُ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  أَنَا جَرِيرٌ  عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ  عَنْ سَالِمٍ  عَنْ كُرَيْبٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لَوْ   أَنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَهْلَهُ قَالَ : بِسْمِ   اللَّهِ اللَّهُمَّ جَنِّبْنَا الشَّيْطَانَ وَجَنِّبِ الشَّيْطَانَ مَا   رَزَقْتَنَا ، فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ يُقَدَّرْ بَيْنَهُمَا وَلَدٌ فِي ذَلِكَ   لَمْ يَضُرَّهُ شَيْطَانٌ أَبَدًا   " . وَقِيلَ قَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ يَعْنِي طَلَبَ الْوَلَدِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْخَرَقِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الطَّيْسَفُونِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ  أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ  عَنِ الْعَلَاءِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِذَا   مَاتَ الْإِنْسَانُ انْقَطَعَ عَمَلُهُ إِلَّا مِنْ ثَلَاثَةٍ : صَدَقَةٌ   جَارِيَةٌ أَوْ عِلْمٌ يُنْتَفَعُ بِهِ أَوْ وَلَدٌ صَالِحٌ يَدْعُو لَهُ    " وَقِيلَ : هُوَ التَّزَوُّجُ بِالْعَفَافِ لِيَكُونَ الْوَلَدُ صَالِحًا . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ  أَنَا يَحْيَى  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  حَدَّثَنِي سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " تُنْكَحُ الْمَرْأَةُ لِأَرْبَعٍ   [ ص: 262 ] لِمَالِهَا وَلِحَسَبِهَا وَلِجَمَالِهَا وَلِدِينِهَا فَاظْفَرْ بِذَاتِ الدِّينِ تَرِبَتْ يَدَاكَ   " وَقِيلَ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ تَقْدِيمُ الْأَفْرَاطِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " لَا يَمُوتُ لِأَحَدٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ثَلَاثَةٌ مِنَ الْوَلَدِ فَتَمَسُّهُ النَّارُ إِلَّا تَحِلَّةَ الْقَسَمِ   " وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : وَقَدِّمُوا لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ يَعْنِي الْخَيْرَ وَالْعَمَلَ الصَّالِحَ بِدَلِيلِ سِيَاقِ الْآيَةِ ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ مُلَاقُوهُ   ) صَائِرُونَ إِلَيْهِ فَيَجْزِيكُمْ بِأَعْمَالِكُمْ ( وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   ) .
( وَلَا  تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ  أَنْ تَبَرُّوا وَتَتَّقُوا  وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ  سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 224 ) لَا  يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ  اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ  يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا  كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ   ( 225 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لِأَيْمَانِكُمْ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَوَاحَةَ  كَانَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ خَتَنِهِ عَلَى أُخْتِهِ بَشِيرِ بْنِ النُّعْمَانِ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  شَيْءٌ فَحَلَفَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ  أَنْ   لَا يَدْخُلَ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا يُكَلِّمَهُ وَلَا يُصْلِحُ بَيْنَهُ   وَبَيْنَ خَصْمِهِ وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ فِيهِ قَالَ : قَدْ حَلَفْتُ   بِاللَّهِ أَنْ لَا أَفْعَلَ فَلَا يَحِلُّ لِي إِلَّا أَنْ تَبِرَّ   بِيَمِينِي فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي  أَبِي بَكْرٍ الصَّدِيقِ  حِينَ حَلَفَ أَنْ لَا يُنْفِقَ عَلَى مِسْطَحٍ  حِينَ   خَاضَ فِي حَدِيثِ الْإِفْكِ ، وَالْعُرْضَةُ : أَصْلُهَا الشِّدَّةُ   وَالْقُوَّةُ وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ لِلدَّابَّةِ الَّتِي تُتَّخَذُ لِلسَّفَرِ   عُرْضَةٌ لِقُوَّتِهَا عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ قِيلَ لِكُلِّ مَا يَصْلُحُ لِشَيْءٍ   هُوَ عُرْضَةٌ لَهُ حَتَّى قَالُوا لِلْمَرْأَةِ هِيَ عُرْضَةُ  النِّكَاحِ  إِذَا صَلَحَتْ لَهُ وَالْعُرْضَةُ كُلُّ مَا يَعْتَرِضُ  فَيَمْنَعُ عَنِ  الشَّيْءِ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ ) ( لَا تَجْعَلُوا )  الْحَلِفَ بِاللَّهِ  سَبَبًا مَانِعًا لَكُمْ مِنَ الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى  يُدْعَى أَحَدُكُمْ  إِلَى صِلَةِ رَحِمٍ أَوْ بِرٍّ فَيَقُولُ حَلَفْتُ  بِاللَّهِ أَنْ لَا  أَفْعَلَهُ فَيَعْتَلُّ بِيَمِينِهِ فِي تَرْكِ  الْبِرِّ ) ( أَنْ  تَبَرُّوا ) مَعْنَاهُ أَنْ لَا تَبِرُّوا كَقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى " يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا   " ( 176 - النِّسَاءِ ) أَيْ لِئَلَّا تَضِلُّوا ( وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   )   [ ص: 263 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ سُهَيْلِ بْنِ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " مَنْ حَلَفَ بِيَمِينٍ فَرَأَى غَيْرَهَا خَيْرًا مِنْهَا فَلْيُكَفِّرْ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَلْيَفْعَلِ الَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ   ) اللَّغْوُ كُلُّ مُطْرَحٍ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ لَا يُعْتَدُّ بِهِ وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِي اللَّغْوِ فِي الْيَمِينِ الْمَذْكُورَةِ   فِي الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هُوَ مَا يَسْبِقُ إِلَى اللِّسَانِ عَلَى   عَجَلَةٍ لِصِلَةِ الْكَلَامِ مِنْ غَيْرِ عَقْدٍ وَقَصْدٍ كَقَوْلِ   الْقَائِلِ : لَا وَاللَّهِ وَبَلَى وَاللَّهِ وَكَلَّا وَاللَّهِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْكِسَائِيُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَنَا مَالِكٌ  عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  أَنَّهَا   قَالَتْ : لَغْوُ الْيَمِينِ قَوْلُ الْإِنْسَانِ : لَا وَاللَّهِ  وَبَلَى  وَاللَّهِ وَرَفَعَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ وَإِلَى هَذَا ذَهَبَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَبِهِ قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    . 

وَيُرْوَى عَنْ عَائِشَةَ     : أَيْمَانُ  اللَّغْوِ مَا كَانَتْ فِي الْهَزْلِ وَالْمِرَاءِ ،  وَالْخُصُومَةِ  وَالْحَدِيثِ الَّذِي لَا يَعْقِدُ عَلَيْهِ الْقَلْبُ  وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ :  هُوَ أَنْ يَحْلِفَ عَنْ شَيْءٍ يَرَى أَنَّهُ صَادِقٌ  فِيهِ ثُمَّ  يَتَبَيَّنُ لَهُ خِلَافُ ذَلِكَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ   وَالزُّهْرِيِّ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ النَّخَعِيِّ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَمَكْحُولٍ ،  وَبِهِ قَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَقَالُوا لَا كَفَّارَةَ فِيهِ وَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ عَلَيٌّ    : هُوَ الْيَمِينُ عَلَى الْغَضَبِ وَبِهِ قَالَ طاووس وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : هُوَ الْيَمِينُ فِي الْمَعْصِيَةِ لَا يُؤَاخِذُهُ اللَّهُ بِالْحِنْثِ فِيهَا ، بَلْ يَحْنَثُ وَيُكَفِّرُ . وَقَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ    : لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةٌ أَيُكَفِّرُ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ؟ وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  فِي الرَّجُلِ يَحْلِفُ عَلَى الْمَعْصِيَةِ     : كَفَّارَتُهُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ مِنْهَا وَكُلُّ يَمِينٍ لَا يَحِلُّ لَكَ   أَنْ تَفِيَ بِهَا فَلَيْسَ فِيهَا كَفَّارَةٌ وَلَوْ أَمَرْتُهُ   بِالْكَفَّارَةِ لَأَمَرْتُهُ أَنْ يُتِمَّ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ وَقَالَ  زَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ      : هُوَ دُعَاءُ الرَّجُلِ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ تَقُولُ لِإِنْسَانٍ أَعْمَى   اللَّهُ بَصَرِي إِنْ لَمْ أَفْعَلْ كَذَا وَكَذَا [ أَخْرَجَنِي اللَّهُ   مِنْ مَالِي إِنْ لَمْ آتِكَ غَدًا وَيَقُولُ : هُوَ كَافِرٌ إِنْ فَعَلَ   كَذَا ] . فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ لَغْوٌ لَا يُؤَاخِذُهُ اللَّهُ بِهِ وَلَوْ   آخَذَهُمْ بِهِ لَعَجَّلَ لَهُمُ الْعُقُوبَةَ " وَلَوْ يُعَجِّلُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ الشَّرَّ اسْتِعْجَالَهُم  ْ بِالْخَيْرِ لَقُضِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ   " ( 11 - يُونُسَ ) وَقَالَ " وَيَدْعُ الْإِنْسَانُ بِالشَّرِّ دُعَاءَهُ بِالْخَيْرِ   " ( 11 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ   ) أَيْ عَزَمْتُمْ وَقَصَدْتُمْ إِلَى الْيَمِينِ وَكَسَبَ الْقَلْبُ الْعَقْدَ وَالنِّيَّةَ ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ) وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الْيَمِينَ لَا تَنْعَقِدُ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ أَوْ بِاسْمٍ مِنْ أَسْمَائِهِ أَوْ بِصِفَةٍ مِنْ صِفَاتِهِ     : فَالْيَمِينُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ يَقُولَ : وَالَّذِي أَعْبُدُهُ  وَالَّذِي  أُصَلِّي لَهُ وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ  وَالْيَمِينُ  بِأَسْمَائِهِ كَقَوْلِهِ وَاللَّهِ وَالرَّحْمَنِ ،  وَنَحْوَهُ  وَالْيَمِينُ بِصِفَاتِهِ كَقَوْلِهِ : وَعِزَّةِ اللَّهِ  وَعَظَمَةِ  اللَّهِ وَجَلَالِ اللَّهِ وَقُدْرَةِ اللَّهِ   [ ص: 264 ] وَنَحْوَهَا فَإِذَا حَلَفَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْهَا عَلَى أَمْرٍ فِي الْمُسْتَقْبَلِ فَحَنِثَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ الْكَفَّارَةُ وَإِذَا   حَلَفَ عَلَى أَمْرٍ مَاضٍ أَنَّهُ كَانَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ أَوْ عَلَى   أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ وَقَدْ كَانَ إِنْ كَانَ عَالِمًا بِهِ حَالَةَ مَا   حَلَفَ فَهُوَ الْيَمِينُ الْغَمُوسُ وَهُوَ مِنَ الْكَبَائِرِ   وَتَجِبُ فِيهِ الْكَفَّارَةُ عِنْدَ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَالِمًا   كَانَ أَوْ جَاهِلًا وَبِهِ قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  وَلَا   تَجِبُ عِنْدَ بَعْضِهِمْ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ وَقَالُوا   إِنْ كَانَ عَالِمًا فَهُوَ كَبِيرَةٌ وَلَا كَفَّارَةَ لَهَا كَمَا فِي   سَائِرِ الْكَبَائِرِ وَإِنْ كَانَ جَاهِلًا فَهُوَ يَمِينُ اللَّغْوِ   عِنْدَهُمْ وَمَنْ حَلَفَ بِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ مِثْلَ أَنْ قَالَ :   وَالْكَعْبَةِ وَبَيْتِ اللَّهِ وَنَبِيِّ اللَّهِ أَوْ حَلَفَ بِأَبِيهِ   وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ فَلَا يَكُونُ يَمِينًا ، فَلَا تَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ   الْكَفَّارَةُ إِذَا حَلَفَ وَهُوَ يَمِينٌ مَكْرُوهَةٌ قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : وَأَخْشَى أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْصِيَةً . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَدْرَكَ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  وَهُوَ   يَسِيرُ فِي رَكْبٍ وَهُوَ يَحْلِفُ بِأَبِيهِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَنْهَاكُمْ أَنْ   تَحْلِفُوا بِآبَائِكُمْ فَمَنْ كَانَ حَالِفًا فَلْيَحْلِفْ بِاللَّهِ   أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ   .
( لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ( 226 ) وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلَاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 227 ) وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ   يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ   أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ إِنْ كُنَّ   يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ   بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلَاحًا وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ   الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ   وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   ( 228 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ   ) يُؤْلُونَ أَيْ يَحْلِفُونَ وَالْأَلْيَةُ : الْيَمِينُ وَالْمُرَادُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ : الْيَمِينُ عَلَى تَرْكِ وَطْءِ الْمَرْأَةِ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : كَانَ الْإِيلَاءُ طَلَاقًا لِأَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ      : كَانَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ ضِرَارِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ  لَا  يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ وَلَا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَزَوَّجَهَا غَيْرُهُ   فَيَحْلِفُ أَنْ لَا يَقْرَبَهَا أَبَدًا فَيَتْرُكُهَا لَا أَيِّمًا وَلَا   ذَاتَ بَعْلٍ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ الْإِسْلَامِ فَضَرَبَ   اللَّهُ لَهُ أَجَلًا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِيهِ   : فَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِنْ حَلَفَ أَنْ لَا يَقْرَبَ زَوْجَتَهُ أَبَدًا أَوْ سَمَّى مُدَّةً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ يَكُونُ مُولِيًا فَلَا يَتَعَرَّضُ لَهَا قَبْلَ مُضِيِّ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ وَبَعْدَ مُضِيِّهَا يُوقَفُ وَيُؤْمَرُ   [ ص:  265 ] بِالْفَيْءِ  أَوْ بِالطَّلَاقِ بَعْدَ مُطَالَبَةِ الْمَرْأَةِ  وَالْفَيْءُ هُوَ  الرُّجُوعُ عَمَّا قَالَهُ بِالْوَطْءِ إِنْ قَدَرَ  عَلَيْهِ وَإِنْ لَمْ  يَقْدِرْ فَبِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَفِئْ وَلَمْ  يُطَلِّقْ طَلَّقَ  عَلَيْهِ السُّلْطَانُ وَاحِدَةً وَذَهَبَ إِلَى  الْوُقُوفِ بَعْدَ مُضِيِّ  الْمُدَّةِ عُمْرُ  وَعُثْمَانُ  وَعَلِيٌّ   وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ   وَابْنُ عُمَرَ  قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ      : أَدْرَكْتُ بِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ كُلُّهُمْ يَقُولُ بِوَقْفِ الْمُولِي   . وَإِلَيْهِ   ذَهَبَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ   وَسُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَبِهِ قَالَ مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَحْمَدُ  وَإِسْحَاقُ  وَقَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ : إِذَا مَضَتْ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ تَقَعُ عَلَيْهَا طَلْقَةٌ بَائِنَةٌ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ . 

وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَالزُّهْرِيُّ    : تَقَعُ طَلْقَةٌ رَجْعِيَّةٌ وَلَوْ حَلَفَ أَنْ لَا يَطَأَهَا أَقَلَّ مِنْ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ لَا   يَكُونُ مُولِيًا بَلْ هُوَ حَالِفٌ فَإِذَا وَطِئَهَا قَبْلَ مُضِيِّ   تِلْكَ الْمُدَّةِ تَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ الْيَمِينِ وَلَوْ حَلَفَ أَنْ لَا يَطَأَهَا أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ لَا   يَكُونُ مُولِيًا عِنْدَ مَنْ يَقُولُ بِالْوَقْفِ بَعْدَ مُضِيِّ   الْمُدَّةِ لِأَنَّ بَقَاءَ الْمُدَّةِ شَرْطٌ لِلْوَقْفِ وَثُبُوتِ   الْمُطَالَبَةِ بِالْفَيْءِ أَوِ الطَّلَاقِ وَقَدْ مَضَتِ الْمُدَّةُ .   وَعِنْدَ مَنْ لَا يَقُولُ بِالْوَقْفِ يَكُونُ مُولِيًا وَيَقَعُ   الطَّلَاقُ بِمُضِيِّ الْمُدَّةِ . 

وَمُدَّةُ الْإِيلَاءِ   : أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ فِي حَقِّ الْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدِ جَمِيعًا عِنْدَ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ لِأَنَّهَا ضُرِبَتْ لِمَعْنًى يَرْجِعُ إِلَى الطَّبْعِ وَهُوَ   قِلَّةُ صَبْرِ الْمَرْأَةِ عَنِ الزَّوْجِ فَيَسْتَوِي فِيهِ الْحُرُّ   وَالْعَبْدُ كَمُدَّةِ الْعُنَّةِ . 

وَعِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ  وَأَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ تَتَنَصَّفُ مُدَّةُ الْعُنَّةِ بِالرِّقِّ غَيْرَ أَنَّ عِنْدَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  تَتَنَصَّفُ بِرِقِّ الْمَرْأَةِ وَعِنْدَ مَالِكٍ  بِرِقِّ الزَّوْجِ كَمَا قَالَا فِي الطَّلَاقِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ   ) أَيِ انْتِظَارُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ وَالتَّرَبُّصُ : التَّثَبُّتُ وَالتَّوَقُّفُ ( فَإِنْ فَاءُوا   ) رَجَعُوا عَنِ الْيَمِينِ بِالْوَطْءِ ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ   ) وَإِذَا وَطِئَ خَرَجَ عَنِ الْإِيلَاءِ وَتَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ كَفَّارَةُ الْيَمِينِ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ   وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : لَا كَفَّارَةَ عَلَيْهِ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى وَعَدَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ فَقَالَ ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     ) وَذَلِكَ عِنْدَ الْأَكْثَرِينَ فِي إِسْقَاطِ الْعُقُوبَةِ لَا فِي   الْكَفَّارَةِ وَلَوْ قَالَ لِزَوْجَتِهِ : إِنْ قَرَّبْتُكِ فَعَبْدِي   حُرٌّ أَوْ صِرْتِ طَالِقًا أَوْ لِلَّهِ عَلَيَّ عِتْقُ رَقَبَةٍ أَوْ   صَوْمٌ أَوْ صَلَاةٌ فَهُوَ مُولٍ لِأَنَّ الْمُولِيَ مَنْ يَلْزَمُهُ   أَمْرٌ بِالْوَطْءِ وَيُوقَفُ بَعْدَ مُضِيِّ الْمُدَّةِ فَإِنْ فَاءَ   يَقَعُ الطَّلَاقُ أَوِ الْعِتْقُ الْمُعَلَّقُ بِهِ وَإِنِ الْتَزَمَ فِي   الذِّمَّةِ تَلْزَمُهُ كَفَّارَةُ الْيَمِينِ فِي قَوْلٍ وَفِي قَوْلٍ   يَلْزَمُهُ مَا الْتُزِمَ فِي ذِمَّتِهِ مِنَ الْإِعْتَاقِ وَالصَّلَاةِ   وَالصَّوْمِ 

( وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلَاقَ   ) أَيْ حَقَّقُوهُ بِالْإِيقَاعِ ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ     ) ( عَلِيمٌ ) بِنِيَّاتِهِمْ وَفِيهِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّهَا لَا   تُطَلَّقُ بَعْدَ مُضِيِّ الْمُدَّةِ مَا لَمْ يُطَلِّقْهَا زَوْجُهَا   لِأَنَّهُ شَرَطَ فِيهِ الْعَزْمَ وَقَالَ : ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ) فَدَلَّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يَقْتَضِي مَسْمُوعًا وَالْقَوْلُ هُوَ الَّذِي يُسْمَعُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ ) أَيِ الْمُخَلَّيَاتُ مِنْ حِبَالِ أَزْوَاجِهِنَّ ) ( يَتَرَبَّصْنَ ) يَنْتَظِرْنَ ( بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ     ) فَلَا يَتَزَوَّجْنَ وَالْقُرُوءُ : جَمْعُ قَرْءٍ مِثْلُ فَرْعٍ   وَجَمْعُهُ الْقَلِيلُ أَقْرُؤٌ وَالْجَمْعُ الْكَثِيرُ أَقْرَاءٌ   وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ   [ ص: 266 ] الْعِلْمِ فِي الْقُرُوءِ فَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهَا الْحَيْضُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عُمْرَ  وَعَلِيٍّ   وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ   وَالثَّوْرِيُّ  وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لِلْمُسْتَحَاضَ  ةِ : " دَعِي الصَّلَاةَ أَيَّامَ أَقْرَائِكِ " وَإِنَّمَا تَدَعُ الْمَرْأَةُ الصَّلَاةَ أَيَّامَ حَيْضِهَا . وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهَا الْأَطْهَارُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ   وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ   وَعَائِشَةَ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْفُقَهَاءِ السَّبْعَةِ  وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  وَبِهِ قَالَ رَبِيعَةُ   وَمَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  وَاحْتَجُّوا بِأَنَّ ابْنَ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ لَمَّا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَهِيَ حَائِضٌ قَالَ   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِعُمَرَ : " مُرْهُ   فَلْيُرَاجِعْهَ  ا حَتَّى تَطْهُرَ ثُمَّ إِنْ شَاءَ أَمْسَكَ وَإِنْ شَاءَ   طَلَّقَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمَسَّ فَتِلْكَ الْعِدَّةُ الَّتِي أَمَرَ اللَّهُ   أَنْ يُطَلَّقَ لَهَا النِّسَاءُ   " . 

فَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّ زَمَانَ الْعِدَّةِ هُوَ الطُّهْرُ ، وَمِنْ جِهَةِ اللُّغَةِ قَوْلُ الشَّاعِرِ : 
**فَفِي   كُلِّ عَامٍ أَنْتَ جَاشِمُ غَزْوَةٍ تَشُدُّ لِأَقْصَاهَا عَزِيمَ   عَزَائِكَا     مُوَرِّثَةٍ مَالًا وَفِي الْحَيِّ رِفْعَةً 
لِمَا ضَاعَ فِيهَا مِنْ قُرُوءِ نِسَائِكَا* *

وَأَرَادَ بِهِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْغَزْوِ وَلَمْ يَغْشَ   نِسَاءَهُ فَتَضِيعُ أَقْرَاؤُهُنَّ وَإِنَّمَا تُضَيَّعُ بِالسَّفَرِ   زَمَانَ الطُّهْرِ لَا زَمَانَ الْحَيْضَةِ وَفَائِدَةُ الْخِلَافِ   تَظْهَرُ فِي أَنَّ الْمُعْتَدَّةَ إِذَا شَرَعَتْ فِي الْحَيْضَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ تَنْقَضِي عِدَّتُهَا عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ يَجْعَلُهَا أَطْهَارًا وَتَحْسِبُ بَقِيَّةَ الطُّهْرِ الَّذِي وَقَعَ فِيهِ الطَّلَاقُ قَرْءًا قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهَا : إِذَا طَعَنَتِ الْمُطَلَّقَةُ فِي الدَّمِ مِنَ   الْحَيْضَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ فَقَدْ بَرِئَتْ مِنْهُ وَبَرِئَ مِنْهَا .   وَمَنْ ذَهَبَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْأَقْرَاءَ هِيَ الْحَيْضُ يَقُولُ لَا   تَنْقَضِي عِدَّتُهَا مَا لَمْ تَطْهُرْ مِنَ الْحَيْضَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ   وَهَذَا الِاخْتِلَافُ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَنَّ اسْمَ الْقُرْءِ يَقَعُ عَلَى الطُّهْرِ وَالْحَيْضِ جَمِيعًا يُقَالُ   : أَقْرَأَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ : إِذَا حَاضَتْ وَأَقْرَأَتْ : إِذَا طَهُرَتْ   فَهِيَ مَقْرِئٌ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي أَصْلِهِ فَقَالَ أَبُو عَمْرِو بْنُ الْعَلَاءِ  وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ      : هُوَ الْوَقْتُ لِمَجِيءِ الشَّيْءِ وَذَهَابِهِ يُقَالُ : رَجَعَ   فُلَانٌ لِقُرْئِهِ وَلِقَارِئِهِ أَيْ لِوَقْتِهِ الَّذِي يَرْجِعُ فِيهِ   وَهَذَا قَارِئُ الرِّيَاحِ أَيْ وَقْتُ هُبُوبِهَا قَالَ مَالِكُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ الْهُذَلِيُّ    : 
**كَرِهْتُ الْعَقْرَ عَقْرَ بَنِي شَلِيلٍ     إِذَا هَبَّتْ لِقَارِئِهَا الرِّيَاحُ 
**

أَيْ لِوَقْتِهَا وَالْقَرْءُ يَصْلُحُ لِلْوَجْهَيْنِ لِأَنَّ الْحَيْضَ   يَأْتِي لِوَقْتٍ وَالطُّهْرُ مِثْلُهُ وَقِيلَ : هُوَ مِنَ الْقَرْأِ   وَهُوَ الْحَبْسُ وَالْجَمْعُ تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ : مَا قَرَأَتِ النَّاقَةَ   سَلًّا قَطُّ أَيْ لَمْ تَضُمَّ رَحِمُهَا عَلَى وَلَدٍ وَمِنْهُ  قَرَيْتُ  الْمَاءَ فِي الْمِقْرَاةِ وَهِيَ الْحَوْضُ أَيْ جَمَعْتُهُ  بِتَرْكِ  هَمْزِهَا فَالْقَرْءُ هَاهُنَا احْتِبَاسُ الدَّمِ  وَاجْتِمَاعُهُ فَعَلَى  هَذَا يَكُونُ التَّرْجِيحُ   [ ص:  267 ] فِيهِ  لِلطُّهْرِ لِأَنَّهُ يَحْبِسُ الدَّمَ وَيَجْمَعُهُ  وَالْحَيْضُ  يُرْخِيهِ وَيُرْسِلُهُ وَجُمْلَةُ الْحُكْمِ فِي الْعِدَدِ :  أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ إِذَا كَانَتْ حَامِلًا فَعِدَّتُهَا بِوَضْعِ الْحَمْلِ سَوَاءٌ وَقَعَتِ الْفُرْقَةُ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ الزَّوْجِ بِالطَّلَاقِ أَوْ بِالْمَوْتِ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ   " ( 4 - الطَّلَاقِ ) فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ حَامِلًا نَظَرَ : إِنْ وَقَعَتِ الْفُرْقَةُ بَيْنَهُمَا بِمَوْتِ الزَّوْجِ فَعَلَيْهَا   أَنْ تَعْتَدَّ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرٍ سَوَاءٌ مَاتَ الزَّوْجُ   قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ أَوْ بَعْدَهُ وَسَوَاءٌ كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِمَّنْ   تَحِيضُ أَوْ لَا تَحِيضُ لِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : " وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا     " ( 234 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَإِنْ وَقَعَتِ الْفُرْقَةُ بَيْنَهُمَا فِي   الْحَيَاةِ نَظَرَ فَإِنْ كَانَ الطَّلَاقُ قَبْلَ الدُّخُولِ بِهَا فَلَا   عِدَّةَ عَلَيْهَا لِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : " يَا   أَيُّهَا آمَنُوا إِذَا نَكَحْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ثُمَّ   طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ فَمَا لَكُمْ   عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا   " ( 49 - الْأَحْزَابِ ) . 

وَإِنْ كَانَ بَعْدَ الدُّخُولِ نَظَرَ : إِنْ كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِمَّنْ لَمْ تَحِضْ قَطُّ أَوْ بَلَغَتْ فِي الْكِبَرِ سِنَّ الْآيِسَاتِ فَعِدَّتُهَا ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ لِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : " وَاللَّائِي   يَئِسْنَ مِنَ الْمَحِيضِ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ   فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَاللَّائِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ   " ( 4 - الطَّلَاقِ ) . 

وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مِمَّنْ تَحِيضُ فَعِدَّتُهَا ثَلَاثَةُ أَقْرَاءٍ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ   ) وَقَوْلُهُ ( يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ   ) لَفْظُهُ خَبَرٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ أَمْرٌ وَعِدَّةُ الْأَمَةِ إِنْ   كَانَتْ حَامِلًا بِوَضْعِ الْحَمْلِ كَالْحُرَّةِ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ   حَائِلًا فَفِي الْوَفَاةِ عِدَّتُهَا شَهْرَانِ وَخَمْسُ لَيَالٍ وَفِي   الطَّلَاقِ إِنْ كَانَتْ مِمَّنْ تَحِيضُ فَعِدَّتُهَا قَرْءَانِ وَإِنْ   كَانَتْ مِمَّنْ لَا تَحِيضُ فَشَهْرٌ وَنِصْفٌ : وَقِيلَ شَهْرَانِ   كَالْقُرْأَيْنِ فِي حَقِّ مَنْ تَحِيضُ . قَالَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : يَنْكِحُ الْعَبْدُ امْرَأَتَيْنِ وَيُطَلِّقُ   طَلْقَتَيْنِ وَتَعْتَدُّ الْأَمَةُ بِحَيْضَتَيْنِ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ   تَحِيضُ فَشَهْرَيْنِ أَوْ شَهْرًا وَنِصْفًا   . 

وَقَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ( وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ   ) قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : يَعْنِي الْحَيْضَ وَهُوَ أَنْ يُرِيدَ الرَّجُلَ مُرَاجَعَتَهَا فَتَقُولُ : قَدْ حِضْتُ الثَّالِثَةَ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَقَتَادَةُ      : يَعْنِي الْحَمْلَ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : لَا يَحِلُّ لِلْمَرْأَةِ   كِتْمَانُ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي رَحِمِهَا مِنَ الْحَيْضِ وَالْحَمْلِ   لِتُبْطِلَ حَقَّ الزَّوْجِ مِنَ الرَّجْعَةِ وَالْوَلَدِ ( إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ     ) مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ هَذَا مِنْ فِعْلِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَإِنْ كَانَتِ   الْمُؤْمِنَةُ وَالْكَافِرَةُ فِي هَذَا الْحُكْمِ سَوَاءً كَمَا تَقُولُ :   أَدِّ حَقِّي إِنْ كُنْتَ مُؤْمِنًا يَعْنِي أَدَاءَ الْحُقُوقِ مِنْ   فِعْلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . 

) ( وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ ) يَعْنِي أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ جَمْعُ بَعْلٍ   كَالْفُحُولَةِ جَمْعُ فَحْلٍ سُمِّيَ الزَّوْجُ بَعْلًا لِقِيَامِهِ   بِأُمُورِ زَوْجَتِهِ وَأَصْلُ الْبَعْلِ السَّيِّدُ وَالْمَالِكُ ( أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ     ) أَوْلَى بِرَجْعَتِهِنَّ إِلَيْهِمْ ) ( فِي ذَلِكَ ) أَيْ إِنْ   أَرَادُوا بِالرَّجْعَةِ الصَّلَاحَ وَحَسُنَ الْعِشْرَةِ لَا الْإِضْرَارَ   كَمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَهُ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ   يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ فَإِذَا قَرُبَ انْقِضَاءُ عِدَّتِهَا رَاجَعَهَا   ثُمَّ تَرَكَهَا مُدَّةً ، ثُمَّ طَلَّقَهَا ثُمَّ إِذَا قَرُبَ انْقِضَاءُ   عِدَّتِهَا رَاجَعَهَا ثُمَّ بَعْدَ مُدَّةٍ طَلَّقَهَا يَقْصِدُ  بِذَلِكَ  تَطْوِيلَ الْعِدَّةِ عَلَيْهَا ) ( وَلَهُنَّ ) أَيْ  لِلنِّسَاءِ عَلَى  الْأَزْوَاجِ مِثْلُ   [ ص: 268 ] الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ لِلْأَزْوَاجِ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي   مَعْنَاهُ : إِنِّي أُحِبُّ أَنْ أَتَزَيَّنَ لِامْرَأَتِي كَمَا تُحِبُّ   امْرَأَتِي أَنْ تَتَزَيَّنَ لِي لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ : ( وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   ) 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَهْلٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ طَرَفَةَ السِّجْزِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ دَاسَةَ  أَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ السِّجِسْتَانِي  ُّ  أَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا حَمَّادٌ  أَنَا أَبُو قَزَعَةَ سُوِيْدُ بْنُ حُجَيْرٍ الْبَاهِلِيُّ  عَنِ حَكِيمِ بْنِ مُعَاوِيَةَ الْقُشَيْرِيِّ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : قُلْتُ   يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا حَقُّ زَوْجَةِ أَحَدِنَا عَلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : "   أَنْ تُطْعِمَهَا إِذَا طَعِمْتَ وَأَنْ تَكْسُوَهَا إِذَا اكْتَسَيْتَ   وَلَا تَضْرِبَ الْوَجْهَ وَلَا تُقَبِّحَ وَلَا تَهْجُرَ إِلَّا فِي   الْبَيْتِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ الْجُرْجَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْفَارِسِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  أَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  أَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  أَنَا  حَاتِمُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْمَدَنِيُّ  عَنْ  جَعْفَرِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : دَخَلْنَا عَلَى  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  فَقُلْتُ   : أَخْبِرْنِي عَنْ حَجَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ؟ فَسَرَدَ قِصَّةَ حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ إِلَى أَنْ ذَكَرَ   خُطْبَتَهُ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ قَالَ : " فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ فِي النِّسَاءِ   فَإِنَّهُنَّ عِوَانٌ عِنْدَكُمْ فَإِنَّكُمْ أَخَذْتُمُوهُنّ  َ بِأَمَانَةِ   اللَّهِ وَاسْتَحْلَلْتُ  مْ فُرُوجَهُنَّ بِكَلِمَةِ اللَّهِ وَلَكُمْ   عَلَيْهِنَّ أَنْ لَا يُوطِئْنَ فُرُشَكُمْ أَحَدًا تَكْرَهُونَهُ فَإِنْ   فَعَلْنَ ذَلِكَ فَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ ضَرْبًا غَيْرَ مُبَرِّحٍ وَلَهُنَّ   عَلَيْكُمْ رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَقَدْ تَرَكْتُ   فِيكُمْ مَا إِنْ تَمَسَّكْتُمْ بِهِ لَنْ تَضِلُّوا بَعْدَهُ : كِتَابُ   اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تُسْأَلُونَ عَنِّي فَمَا أَنْتُمْ قَائِلُونَ؟ قَالُوا   : نَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ بَلَّغْتَ وَأَدَّيْتَ وَنَصَحْتَ فَقَالَ   بِأُصْبُعِهِ السَّبَّابَةِ يَرْفَعُهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَيَنْكُتُهَا   إِلَى النَّاسِ اللَّهُمَّ اشْهَدْ اللَّهُمَّ اشْهَدْ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْحِيرِيُّ  أَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى  أَنَا يَعْلَى بْنُ عَبَيْدٍ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو  عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ أَكْمَلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِيمَانًا أَحْسَنُهُمْ خُلُقًا وَخِيَارُكُمْ خِيَارُكُمْ لِنِسَائِكُمْ   " .   [ ص: 269 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : بِمَا سَاقَ إِلَيْهَا مِنَ الْمَهْرِ وَأَنْفَقَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الْمَالِ وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ      : بِالْجِهَادِ وَقِيلَ بِالْعَقْلِ وَقِيلَ بِالشَّهَادَةِ وَقِيلَ   بِالْمِيرَاثِ وَقِيلَ بِالدِّيَةِ وَقِيلَ بِالطَّلَاقِ لِأَنَّ   الطَّلَاقَ بِيَدِ الرِّجَالِ وَقِيلَ بِالرَّجْعَةِ وَقَالَ سُفْيَانُ  وَزَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ    : بِالْإِمَارَةِ وَقَالَ الْقُتَيْبِيُّ :  وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ مَعْنَاهُ فَضِيلَةٌ فِي الْحَقِّ ( وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   ) 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الصَّيْرَفِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّفَّارُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى الْبِرْتِيُّ  أَنَا حُذَيْفَةُ  أَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ  عَنْ  أَبِي ظَبْيَانَ  أَنَّ مُعَاذَ بْنَ جَبَلٍ  خَرَجَ   فِي غَزَاةٍ بَعَثَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فِيهَا ثُمَّ رَجَعَ فَرَأَى رِجَالًا يَسْجُدُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ   فَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَوْ أَمَرْتُ أَحَدًا   أَنْ يَسْجُدَ لِأَحَدٍ لَأَمَرْتُ الْمَرْأَةَ أَنْ تَسْجُدَ لِزَوْجِهَا   .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (39)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 229 إلى الاية 233
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( الطَّلَاقُ  مَرَّتَانِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ  تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ وَلَا  يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا  آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا إِلَّا  أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا  يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلَا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلَا  تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ   ( 229 ) فَإِنْ  طَلَّقَهَا  فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا  غَيْرَهُ فَإِنْ  طَلَّقَهَا فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يَتَرَاجَعَا  إِنْ ظَنَّا أَنْ  يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ  يُبَيِّنُهَا  لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ   ( 230 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ   ) رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  قَالَ   : كَانَ النَّاسُ فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ يُطَلِّقُونَ مِنْ غَيْرِ حَصْرٍ   وَلَا عِدَدٍ وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ فَإِذَا قَارَبَتِ   انْقِضَاءَ عِدَّتِهَا رَاجَعَهَا ثُمَّ طَلَّقَهَا كَذَلِكَ ثُمَّ   رَاجَعَهَا يَقْصِدُ مُضَارَّتَهَا فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ ( الطَّلَاقُ مَرَّتَانِ     ) يَعْنِي الطَّلَاقَ الَّذِي يَمْلِكُ الرَّجْعَةَ عَقِيبَهُ  مَرَّتَانِ  فَإِذَا طَلَّقَ ثَلَاثًا فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ إِلَّا بَعْدَ  نِكَاحِ  زَوْجِ آخَرَ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ     ) قِيلَ : أَرَادَ بِالْإِمْسَاكِ الرَّجْعَةَ بَعْدَ الثَّانِيَةِ   وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ مِنْهُ : الْإِمْسَاكُ بَعْدَ الرَّجْعَةِ   يَعْنِي إِذَا رَاجَعَهَا بَعْدَ الرَّجْعَةِ الثَّانِيَةِ فَعَلَيْهِ أَنْ   يُمْسِكَهَا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالْمَعْرُوفُ كُلُّ مَا   [ ص: 270 ] يُعْرَفُ فِي الشَّرْعِ مِنْ أَدَاءِ حُقُوقِ النِّكَاحِ وَحُسْنِ الصُّحْبَةِ ( أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   ) أَنْ يَتْرُكَهَا بَعْدَ الطَّلَاقِ حَتَّى تَنْقَضِيَ عِدَّتُهَا وَقِيلَ الطَّلْقَةُ الثَّالِثَةُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   ) وَصَرِيحُ اللَّفْظِ الَّذِي يَقَعُ بِهِ الطَّلَاقُ مِنْ غَيْرِ نِيَّةٍ ثَلَاثَةٌ : الطَّلَاقُ وَالْفِرَاقُ وَالسَّرَاحُ وَعِنْدَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  الصَّرِيحُ هُوَ لَفْظُ الطَّلَاقِ فَحَسْبُ وَجُمْلَةُ الْحُكْمِ فِيهِ أَنَّ الْحُرَّ إِذَا طَلَّقَ زَوْجَتَهُ طَلْقَةً أَوْ طَلْقَتَيْنِ بَعْدَ الدُّخُولِ بِهَا يَجُوزُ   لَهُ مُرَاجَعَتُهَا بِغَيْرِ رِضَاهَا مَا دَامَتْ فِي الْعِدَّةِ  وَإِنْ  لَمْ يُرَاجِعْهَا حَتَّى انْقَضَتْ عِدَّتُهَا أَوْ طَلَّقَهَا  قَبْلَ  الدُّخُولِ بِهَا أَوْ خَالَعَهَا فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ إِلَّا  بِنِكَاحٍ  جَدِيدٍ بِإِذْنِهَا وَإِذْنِ وَلِيِّهَا فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا  ثَلَاثًا فَلَا  تَحِلُّ لَهُ مَا لَمْ تَنْكِحْ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ وَأَمَّا  الْعَبْدُ إِذَا كَانَتْ تَحْتَهُ امْرَأَةٌ فَطَلَّقَهَا طَلْقَتَيْنِ فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ إِلَّا بَعْدَ نِكَاحِ زَوْجِ آخَرَ . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِيمَا إِذَا كَانَ أَحَدُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ   رَقِيقًا فَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ يُعْتَبَرُ عَدَدُ   الطَّلَاقِ بِالزَّوْجِ فَالْحُرُّ يَمْلِكُ عَلَى زَوْجَتِهِ الْأَمَةِ   ثَلَاثَ طَلْقَاتٍ وَالْعَبْدُ لَا يَمْلِكُ عَلَى زَوْجَتِهِ الْحُرَّةِ   إِلَّا طَلْقَتَيْنِ قَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الطَّلَاقُ بِالرِّجَالِ وَالْعِدَّةُ بِالنِّسَاءِ   يَعْنِي يُعْتَبَرُ فِي عَدَدِ الطَّلَاقِ حَالُ الرَّجُلِ وَفِي قَدْرِ   الْعِدَّةِ حَالُ الْمَرْأَةِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عُثْمَانَ   وَزَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَبِهِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ   وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ  وَأَحْمَدُ  وَإِسْحَاقُ  وَذَهَبَ   قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الِاعْتِبَارَ بِالْمَرْأَةِ فِي عَدَدِ الطَّلَاقِ   فَيَمْلِكُ الْعَبْدُ عَلَى زَوْجَتِهِ الْحُرَّةِ ثَلَاثَ طَلْقَاتٍ وَلَا   يَمْلِكُ الْحُرُّ عَلَى زَوْجَتِهِ الْأَمَةِ إِلَّا طَلْقَتَيْنِ  وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَلَا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ   ) أَعْطَيْتُمُوهُ  نَّ ) ( شَيْئًا ) الْمُهُورَ وَغَيْرَهَا ثُمَّ اسْتَثْنَى الْخُلْعَ فَقَالَ ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي جَمِيلَةَ بِنْتِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي أَوْفَى  وَيُقَالُ : حَبِيبَةَ بِنْتِ سَهْلٍ  كَانَتْ تَحْتَ  ثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسِ بْنِ شَمَّاسٍ  وَكَانَتْ   تَبْغَضُهُ وَهُوَ يُحِبُّهَا فَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمَا كَلَامٌ فَأَتَتْ   أَبَاهَا فَشَكَتْ إِلَيْهِ زَوْجَهَا وَقَالَتْ لَهُ : إِنَّهُ يُسِيءُ   إِلَيَّ وَيَضْرِبُنِي فَقَالَ : ارْجِعِي إِلَى زَوْجِكِ فَإِنِّي   أَكْرَهُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ أَنْ لَا تَزَالَ رَافِعَةً يَدَيْهَا تَشْكُو   زَوْجَهَا قَالَ : فَرَجَعَتْ إِلَيْهِ الثَّانِيَةَ وَبِهَا أَثَرُ   الضَّرْبِ فَقَالَ لَهَا : ارْجِعِي إِلَى زَوْجِكِ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْ أَنَّ   أَبَاهَا لَا يَشْكِيهَا أَتَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فَشَكَتْ إِلَيْهِ زَوْجَهَا وَأَرَتْهُ آثَارًا بِهَا مِنْ   ضَرْبِهِ وَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَا أَنَا وَلَا هُوَ فَأَرْسَلَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى ثَابِتٍ  فَقَالَ   : " مَا لَكَ وَلِأَهْلِكَ؟ " فَقَالَ : وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ   نَبِيًّا مَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الْأَرْضِ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنْهَا غَيْرَكَ   فَقَالَ لَهَا : مَا تَقُولِينَ؟ فَكَرِهَتْ أَنْ تَكْذِبَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ سَأَلَهَا فَقَالَتْ : صَدَقَ   يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ قَدْ خَشِيتُ أَنْ يُهْلِكَنِي فَأَخْرِجْنِي   مِنْهُ وَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مَا كُنْتُ لِأُحَدِّثَكَ   حَدِيثًا يُنْزِلُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ خِلَافَهُ ، هُوَ مِنْ أَكْرَمِ   النَّاسِ مَحَبَّةً لِزَوْجَتِهِ وَلَكِنِّي أَبْغَضُهُ فَلَا أَنَا وَلَا   هُوَ قَالَ ثَابِتٌ    :  قَدْ  أَعْطَيْتُهَا حَدِيقَةً فَلْتَرُدَّهَا عَلَيَّ وَأُخَلِّي  سَبِيلَهَا  فَقَالَ لَهَا : " تَرُدِّينَ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيقَتَهُ  وَتَمْلِكِينَ  أَمْرَكِ " ؟ قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " يَا ثَابِتُ  خُذْ   [ ص: 271 ] مِنْهَا مَا أَعْطَيْتَهَا وَخَلِّ سَبِيلَهَا " فَفَعَلَ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ جَمِيلٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ الثَّقَفِيُّ  أَنَا خَالِدٌ  عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ امْرَأَةَ ثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ  أَتَتِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ ثَابِتًا  مَا   أَعْتِبُ عَلَيْهِ فِي خُلُقٍ وَلَا دِينٍ وَلَكِنِّي أَكْرَهُ الْكُفْرَ   بَعْدَ الْإِسْلَامِ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ " أَتَرُدِّينَ عَلَيْهِ حَدِيقَتَهُ " ؟ قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ قَالَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ اقْبَلِ الْحَدِيقَةَ   وَطَلِّقْهَا تَطْلِيقَةً   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَخَافَا   ) أَيْ يَعْلَمَا ( أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ  وَيَعْقُوبُ    ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَخَافَا     ) بِضَمِّ الْيَاءِ أَيْ يُعْلَمُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمَا يَعْنِي : يَعْلَمُ   الْقَاضِي وَالْوَلِيُّ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الزَّوْجَيْنِ بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ    ) فَجَعَلَ  الْخَوْفَ لِغَيْرِ الزَّوْجَيْنِ وَلَمْ يَقُلْ فَإِنْ  خَافَا وَقَرَأَ  الْآخَرُونَ ) ( يَخَافَا ) بِفَتْحِ الْيَاءِ أَيْ  يَعْلَمُ الزَّوْجَانِ  مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمَا ( أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ   ) تَخَافُ   الْمَرْأَةُ أَنْ تَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ فِي أَمْرِ زَوْجِهَا وَيَخَافُ   الزَّوْجُ إِذَا لَمْ تُطِعْهُ امْرَأَتُهُ أَنْ يَعْتَدِيَ عَلَيْهَا فَنَهَى   اللَّهُ الرَّجُلَ أَنْ يَأْخُذَ مِنِ امْرَأَتِهِ شَيْئًا مِمَّا  آتَاهَا  إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ النُّشُوزُ مِنْ قِبَلِهَا فَقَالَتْ : لَا  أُطِيعُ  لَكَ أَمْرًا وَلَا أَطَأُ لَكَ مَضْجَعًا وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ . 

قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلَّا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ   ) أَيْ فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ الْمَرْأَةَ نَفْسَهَا مِنْهُ قَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ      : أَرَادَ بِقَوْلِهِ ) ( عَلَيْهِمَا ) الزَّوْجَ دُونَ الْمَرْأَةِ   فَذَكَرَهُمَا جَمِيعًا لِاقْتِرَانِهِم  َا كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " نَسِيَا حُوتَهُمَا   " ( 61 - الْكَهْفِ ، وَإِنَّمَا النَّاسِي فَتَى مُوسَى  دُونَ مُوسَى  وَقِيلَ   : أَرَادَ أَنَّهُ لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا جَمِيعًا لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَى   الْمَرْأَةِ فِي النُّشُوزِ إِذَا خَشِيَتِ الْهَلَاكَ وَالْمَعْصِيَةَ   وَلَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ وَأَعْطَتْ بِهِ الْمَالَ لِأَنَّهَا   مَمْنُوعَةٌ مِنْ إِتْلَافِ الْمَالِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَلَا عَلَى   الزَّوْجِ فِيمَا أَخَذَ مِنْهَا مِنَ الْمَالِ إِذَا أَعْطَتْهُ طَائِعَةً   وَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ إِلَى أَنَّ الْخُلْعَ جَائِزٌعَلَى أَكْثَرِ مِمَّا أَعْطَاهَا وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ    : لَا يَجُوزُ بِأَكْثَرِ مِمَّا أَعْطَاهَا مِنَ الْمَهْرِ . 

وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ    : لَا يَأْخُذُ مِنْهَا جَمِيعَ مَا أَعْطَاهَا بَلْ يَتْرُكُ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا وَيَجُوزُ الْخُلْعُ عَلَى غَيْرِ حَالِ النُّشُوزِ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ يُكْرَهُ لِمَا فِيهِ مِنْ قَطْعِ الْوَصْلَةِ بِلَا سَبَبٍ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  أَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنُ فَنَجْوَيْهِ الدِّينَوَرِيُّ  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ   [ ص: 272 ] مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ شَيْبَةَ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الْمُسْتَمْلِي  أَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ يَحْيَى بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ شَاكِرِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ خَبَّابٍ  أَنَا عِيسَى بْنُ يُونُسَ  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ الْوَصَّافِيُّ  عَنْ  مُحَارِبِ بْنِ دِثَارٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ مِنْ أَبْغَضِ الْحَلَالِ إِلَى اللَّهِ الطَّلَاقَ   " أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  أَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنِي ابْنُ فَنَجْوَيْهِ  أَنَا ابْنُ أُبَيٍّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ بْنِ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  أَنَا أُبَيٌّ أَنَا أُسَامَةُ  عَنْ حَمَّادِ بْنِ زَيْدٍ  عَنْ أَبِي أَيُّوبَ  عَنْ أَبِي قِلَابَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي أَسْمَاءَ الرَّحَبِيِّ  عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ  يَرْفَعُهُ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " أَيُّمَا امْرَأَةٍ سَأَلَتْ زَوْجَهَا الطَّلَاقَ فِي غَيْرِ مَا بَأْسٍ فَحَرَامٌ عَلَيْهَا رَائِحَةُ الْجَنَّةِ   " . 

وَقَالَ طَاوُسٌ    :  الْخُلْعُ يَخْتَصُّ  بِحَالَةِ خَوْفِ النُّشُوزِ لِظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ  وَالْآيَةُ حَرَّجَتْ  عَلَى وَفْقِ الْعَادَةِ أَنَّ الْخُلْعَ لَا يَكُونُ  إِلَّا فِي حَالِ  خَوْفِ النُّشُوزِ غَالِبًا وَإِذَا طَلَّقَ الرَّجُلُ امْرَأَتَهُ بِلَفْظِ الطَّلَاقِ عَلَى مَالٍ فَقَبِلَتْ وَقَعَتِ الْبَيْنُونَةُ وَانْتُقِصَ بِهِ الْعَدَدُ . 

وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِي الْخُلْعِ فَذَهَبَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلَى   أَنَّهُ تَطْلِيقَةٌ بَائِنَةٌ يُنْتَقَصُ بِهِ عَدَدُ الطَّلَاقِ وَهُوَ   قَوْلُ عُمَرَ  وَعُثْمَانَ  وَعَلِيٍّ   وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَعَطَاءٌ  وَالْحَسَنُ   وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  وَالنَّخَعِيُّ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ مَالِكٌ   وَالثَّوْرِيُّ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ  وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ وَهُوَ أَظْهَرُ قَوْلَيِ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ فَسْخٌ لَا يُنْتَقَصُ بِهِ عَدَدُ الطَّلَاقِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ   وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَبِهِ قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ   وَطَاوُسٌ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ أَحْمَدُ  وَإِسْحَاقُ  وَاحْتَجُّوا   بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذَكَرَ الطَّلَاقَ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ   بَعْدَهُ الْخُلْعَ ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ بَعْدَهُ الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ   فَقَالَ ، ( فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ   ) وَلَوْ كَانَ الْخُلْعُ طَلَاقًا لَكَانَ الطَّلَاقُ أَرْبَعًا وَمَنْ قَالَ بِالْأَوَّلِ جَعَلَ الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ : ( أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   ) .   [ ص: 273 ] قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ هَذِهِ أَوَامِرُ اللَّهِ وَنَوَاهِيهِ وَحُدُودُ اللَّهِ مَا مَنَعَ الشَّرْعُ مِنَ الْمُجَاوَزَةِ عَنْهُ ( فَلَا تَعْتَدُوهَا   ) فَلَا تُجَاوِزُوهَا ( وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا   ) يَعْنِي الطَّلْقَةَ الثَّالِثَةَ ( فَلَا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ   ) أَيْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الطَّلْقَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ ( حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ   ) أَيْ : غَيْرَ الْمُطَلِّقِ فَيُجَامِعُهَا وَالنِّكَاحُ يَتَنَاوَلُ الْوَطْءَ وَالْعَقْدَ جَمِيعًا نَزَلَتْ فِي تَمِيمَةَ  وَقِيلَ فِي عَائِشَةَ بِنْتِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَتِيكٍ الْقُرَظِيِّ  كَانَتْ تَحْتَ ابْنِ عَمِّهَا رِفَاعَةَ بْنِ وَهْبِ بْنِ عَتِيكٍ الْقُرَظِيِّ  فَطَلَّقَهَا ثَلَاثًا . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  أَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ  عَائِشَةَ أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّهُ سَمِعَهَا تَقُولُ : جَاءَتِ امْرَأَةُ رِفَاعَةَ الْقُرَظِيِّ  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ : إِنِّي كُنْتُ عِنْدَ رِفَاعَةَ الْقُرَظِيِّ  فَطَلَّقَنِي فَبَتَّ طَلَاقِي وَتَزَوَّجْتُ بَعْدَهُ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ  وَإِنَّمَا   مَعَهُ مِثْلُ هُدْبَةِ الثَّوْبِ فَتَبَسَّمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَالَ : " أَتُرِيدِينَ أَنْ تَرْجِعِي إِلَى   رِفَاعَةَ    " قَالَتْ نَعَمْ قَالَ : " لَا حَتَّى يَذُوقَ عُسَيْلَتَكِ وَتَذُوقِي عُسَيْلَتَهُ " . 

وَرُوِيَ أَنَّهَا لَبِثَتْ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ رَجَعَتْ إِلَى   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَتْ : إِنَّ   زَوْجِي قَدْ مَسَّنِي فَقَالَ لَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ كَذَبْتِ بِقَوْلِكِ الْأَوَّلِ فَلَنْ نُصَدِّقَكِ فِي الْآخَرِ   . فَلَبِثَتْ حَتَّى قُبِضَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  فَأَتَتْ أَبَا بَكْرٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فَقَالَتْ : يَا خَلِيفَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَرْجِعُ إِلَى زَوْجِي الْأَوَّلِ فَإِنَّ زَوْجِي   الْآخَرَ قَدْ مَسَّنِي وَطَلَّقَنِي فَقَالَ لَهَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ      : قَدْ شَهِدْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   حِينَ أَتَيْتِهِ وَقَالَ لَكِ مَا قَالَ فَلَا تَرْجِعِي إِلَيْهِ   فَلَمَّا قُبِضَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَتَتْ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَقَالَتْ لَهُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ لَهَا عُمَرُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : لَئِنْ رَجَعْتِ إِلَيْهِ لَأَرْجُمَنَّكِ   . قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يَتَرَاجَعَا   ) يَعْنِي فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا الزَّوْجُ الثَّانِي بَعْدَمَا جَامَعَهَا ( فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا   ) يَعْنِي عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ وَعَلَى الزَّوْجِ الْأَوَّلِ ( أَنْ يَتَرَاجَعَا   ) يَعْنِي بِنِكَاحٍ جَدِيدٍ ( إِنْ ظَنَّا   ) أَيْ عَلِمَا وَقِيلَ رَجَوَا لِأَنَّ أَحَدًا لَا يَعْلَمُ مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( أَنْ يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُمَا الصَّلَاحُ وَحُسْنُ الصُّحْبَةِ وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : مَعْنَاهُ إِنْ عَلِمَا أَنَّ نِكَاحَهُمَا عَلَى غَيْرِ الدُّلْسَةِ وَأَرَادَ بِالدُّلْسَةِ التَّحْلِيلَ وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ِّ   وَمَالِكٍ  وَأَحْمَدَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ  قَالُوا : إِذَا تَزَوَّجَتِ الْمُطَلَّقَةُ ثَلَاثًا زَوْجًا آخَرَ لِيُحَلِّلَهَا لِلزَّوْجِ الْأَوَّلِ   : فَإِنَّ النِّكَاحَ فَاسِدٌ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِنْ لَمْ يَشْرُطْ فِي النِّكَاحِ   [ ص:  274 ] مَعَ  الثَّانِي أَنَّهُ يُفَارِقُهَا فَالنِّكَاحُ صَحِيحٌ  وَيَحْصُلُ بِهِ  التَّحْلِيلُ وَلَهَا صَدَاقُ مِثْلِهَا غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ  يُكْرَهُ إِذَا  كَانَ فِي عَزْمِهَا ذَلِكَ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْفَرَجِ الْمُظَفَّرُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ التَّمِيمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ حَمْزَةُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ السَّهْمِيُّ  أَنَا  أَبُو أَحْمَدَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَدِيٍّ الْحَافِظُ  أَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ الْفَرَجِ  أَخْبَرَنَا  عَمْرُو بْنُ خَالِدٍ الْحَرَّانِيُّ ،  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْكَرِيمِ هُوَ الْجَزَرِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي وَاصِلٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ : " لَعَنَ الْمُحَلِّلَ وَالْمُحَلَّلَ لَهُ   " وَقَالَ نَافِعٌ :  أَتَى رَجُلٌ ابْنَ عُمَرَ  فَقَالَ لَهُ : إِنَّ رَجُلًا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ ثَلَاثًا فَانْطَلَقَ أَخٌ لَهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ مُؤَامَرَةٍ فَتَزَوَّجَهَا لِيَحِلَّهَا لِلْأَوَّلِ فَقَالَ   : لَا إِلَّا نِكَاحَ رَغْبَةٍ كُنَّا نَعُدُّ هَذَا سِفَاحًا عَلَى   عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَقَالَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، لَعَنَ اللَّهُ الْمُحَلِّلَ وَالْمُحَلَّلُ لَهُ   " ( وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ يُبَيِّنُهَا لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ   ) يَعْنِي يَعْلَمُونَ مَا أَمَرَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِ .
( وَإِذَا  طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ  وَلَا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا  لِتَعْتَدُوا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلَا  تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ  يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِ  شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   ( 231 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ   ) الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  يُدْعَى ثَابِتَ بْنَ يَسَارٍ  طَلَّقَ  امْرَأَتَهُ حَتَّى إِذَا قَرُبَ انْقِضَاءُ عِدَّتِهَا رَاجَعَهَا ثُمَّ  طَلَّقَهَا يَقْصِدُ بِذَلِكَ مُضَارَّتَهَا . .   [ ص: 275 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ     ) أَيْ أَشْرَفْنَ عَلَى أَنْ يَبِنَّ بِانْقِضَاءِ الْعِدَّةِ وَلَمْ   يُرِدْ حَقِيقَةَ انْقِضَاءِ الْعِدَّةِ لِأَنَّ الْعِدَّةَ إِذَا   انْقَضَتْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلزَّوْجِ إِمْسَاكُهَا فَالْبُلُوغُ هَاهُنَا   بُلُوغُ مُقَارَبَةٍ وَفِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى بَعْدَ هَذَا ( فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ   ) حَقِيقَةُ انْقِضَاءِ الْعِدَّةِ وَالْبُلُوغُ يَتَنَاوَلُ الْمَعْنَيَيْنِ يُقَالُ : بَلَغَ الْمَدِينَةَ  إِذَا   قَرُبَ مِنْهَا وَإِذَا دَخَلَهَا ) ( فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ ) أَيْ   رَاجَعُوهُنَّ ) ( بِمَعْرُوفٍ ) قِيلَ الْمُرَاجَعَةُ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ أَنْ   يُشْهِدَ عَلَى رَجْعَتِهَا وَأَنْ يُرَاجِعَهَا بِالْقَوْلِ لَا   بِالْوَطْءِ . 

( أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ   ) أَيِ اتْرُكُوهُنَّ حَتَّى تَنْقَضِيَ عِدَّتُهُنَّ فَيَكُنَّ أَمْلَكَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ( وَلَا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا لِتَعْتَدُوا   ) أَيْ لَا تَقْصِدُوا بِالرَّجْعَةِ الْمُضَارَّةَ بِتَطْوِيلِ الْحَبْسِ ( وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ   ) أَيْ أَضَرَّ بِنَفْسِهِ بِمُخَالَفَةِ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ( وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ :  يَعْنِي قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : " فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ   " وَكُلُّ مَنْ خَالَفَ أَمْرَ الشَّرْعِ فَهُوَ مُتَّخِذٌ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا وَقَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ  هُوَ   أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ كَانَ يُطَلِّقُ امْرَأَتَهُ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : كُنْتُ   لَاعِبًا وَيُعْتِقُ وَيَقُولُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ [ وَيَنْكِحُ وَيَقُولُ   مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ] . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْخَرَقِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الطَّيْسَفُونِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو الْجَوْهَرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  عَنْ أَبِي حَبِيبِ بْنِ أَرْدَكَ  عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ مَاهَكَ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " ثَلَاثٌ جِدُّهُنَّ جِدٌّ وَهَزْلُهُنَّ جِدٌّ : الطَّلَاقُ وَالنِّكَاحُ وَالرَّجْعَةُ   " . ( وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ   ) بِالْإِيمَانِ ( وَمَا أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ   ) يَعْنِي : الْقُرْآنَ ) ( وَالْحِكْمَةَ ) يَعْنِي : السُّنَّةَ وَقِيلَ : مَوَاعِظُ الْقُرْآنِ ( يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   ) .
[ ص: 276 ]   ( وَإِذَا   طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَنْ   يَنْكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   ذَلِكَ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ   الْآخِرِ ذَلِكُمْ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ   وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ   ( 232 ) ) 

  ( وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي جَمِيلَةَ بِنْتِ يَسَارٍ  أُخْتِ  مَعْقِلِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ الْمُزَنِيِّ  كَانَتْ تَحْتَ أَبِي الْبَدَّاحِ عَاصِمِ بْنِ عَدِيِّ بْنِ عَجْلَانَ  فَطَلَّقَهَا . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أَبِي عَمْرٍو  حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي حَدَّثَنِي إِبْرَاهِيمُ  عَنْ يُونُسَ  عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي مَعْقِلُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ  قَالَ   زَوَّجْتُ أُخْتًا لِي مِنْ رَجُلٍ فَطَلَّقَهَا حَتَّى إِذَا انْقَضَتْ   عِدَّتُهَا جَاءَ يَخْطُبُهَا فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : زَوَّجْتُكَ وَفَرَشْتُكَ   وَأَكْرَمْتُكَ فَطَلَّقْتَهَا ثُمَّ جِئْتَ تَخْطُبُهَا؟ لَا وَاللَّهِ   لَا تَعُودُ إِلَيْكَ أَبَدًا وَكَانَ رَجُلًا لَا بَأْسَ بِهِ وَكَانَتِ   الْمَرْأَةُ تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَرْجِعَ إِلَيْهِ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى (   فَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَنْ يَنْكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ   ) فَقُلْتُ : الْآنَ أَفْعَلُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَالَ : فَزَوَّجْتُهَا إِيَّاهُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ   ) أَيِ انْقَضَتْ عِدَّتُهُنَّ ( فَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَنْ يَنْكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ     ) أَيْ لَا تَمْنَعُوهُنَّ عَنِ النِّكَاحِ وَالْعَضْلُ : الْمَنْعُ   وَأَصْلُهُ الضِّيقُ وَالشِّدَّةُ يُقَالُ : عَضَلَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِذَا   نَشِبَ وَلَدُهَا فِي بَطْنِهَا فَضَاقَ عَلَيْهِ الْخُرُوجُ وَالدَّاءُ   الْعُضَالُ الَّذِي لَا يُطَاقُ وَفِي الْآيَةِ دَلِيلٌ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ لَا تَلِي عَقْدَ النِّكَاحِ إِذْ   لَوْ كَانَتْ تَمْلِكُ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَكُنْ هُنَاكَ عَضْلٌ وَلَا لِنَهْيِ   الْوَلِيِّ عَنِ الْعَضْلِ مَعْنًى وَقِيلَ : الْآيَةُ خِطَابٌ مَعَ   الْأَزْوَاجِ لِمَنْعِهِمْ مِنَ الْإِضْرَارِ لِأَنَّ ابْتِدَاءَ الْآيَةِ   خِطَابٌ مَعَهُمْ وَالْأَوَّلُ أَصَحُّ . 

( إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   ) بِعَقْدٍ حَلَالٍ وَمَهْرٍ جَائِزٍ ) ( ذَلِكَ ) أَيْ ذَلِكَ الَّذِي ذَكَرَ مِنَ النَّهْيِ ( يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ     ) وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ ذَلِكَ مُوَحَّدًا وَالْخِطَابُ لِلْأَوْلِيَاءِ   لِأَنَّ الْأَصْلَ فِي مُخَاطَبَةِ الْجَمْعِ : ذَلِكُمْ ثُمَّ كَثُرَ   حَتَّى تَوَهَّمُوا أَنَّ الْكَافَ مِنْ نَفْسِ الْحَرْفِ وَلَيْسَ بِكَافِ   خِطَابٍ فَقَالُوا ذَلِكَ فَإِذَا قَالُوا هَذَا كَانَتِ الْكَافُ   مُوَحَّدَةً مَنْصُوبَةً فِي الِاثْنَيْنِ وَالْجَمْعِ وَالْمُؤَنَّثِ ،   وَالْمُذَكَّرِ قِيلَ هُوَ خِطَابٌ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فَلِذَلِكَ وَحَّدَ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ إِلَى خِطَابِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   فَقَالَ ( ذَلِكُمْ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ    ) أَيْ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ ) ( وَأَطْهَرُ ) لِقُلُوبِكُمْ مِنَ الرِّيبَةِ  وَذَلِكَ  أَنَّهُ إِذَا كَانَ فِي نَفْسِ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا  عَلَاقَةُ حُبٍّ  لَمْ يؤمن أَنْ يَتَجَاوَزَ ذَلِكَ إِلَى غَيْرِ مَا  أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ  لَهُمَا وَلَمْ يؤمن مِنَ الْأَوْلِيَاءِ أَنْ يَسْبِقَ  إِلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ  مِنْهُمَا مَا لَعَلَّهُمَا أَنْ يَكُونَا بَرِيئَيْنِ  مِنْ ذَلِكَ  فَيَأْثَمُونَ ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ   ) أَيْ يَعْلَمُ مِنْ حُبِّ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنْتُمْ . 
[ ص: 277 ]   ( وَالْوَالِدَاتُ   يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلَادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ   يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ   وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَا   تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلَا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ وَعَلَى   الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالًا عَنْ تَرَاضٍ  مِنْهُمَا  وَتَشَاوُرٍ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ   تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلَادَكُمْ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ   مَا آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ   اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   ( 233 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَالْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلَادَهُنَّ     ) يَعْنِي : الْمُطَلَّقَاتُ اللَّاتِي لَهُنَّ أَوْلَادٌ مِنْ   أَزْوَاجِهِنَّ يُرْضِعْنَ خَبَرٌ بِمَعْنَى الْأَمْرِ وَهُوَ أَمْرُ   اسْتِحْبَابٍ لَا أَمْرُ إِيجَابٍ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِنَّ   الْإِرْضَاعُ إِذَا كَانَ يُوجَدُ مَنْ تُرْضِعُ الْوَلَدَ لِقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ الطَّلَاقِ : " فَإِنْ أَرْضَعْنَ لَكُمْ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ   " ( - الطَّلَاقِ ) فَإِنْ رَغِبَتِ الْأُمُّ فِي الْإِرْضَاعِ فَهِيَ أَوْلَى مِنْ غَيْرِهَا ( حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ   ) أَيْ سَنَتَيْنِ وَذَكَرَ الْكَمَالَ لِلتَّأْكِيدِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ     " ( 196 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَقِيلَ إِنَّمَا قَالَ كَامِلَيْنِ لِأَنَّ   الْعَرَبَ قَدْ تُسَمِّي بَعْضَ الْحَوَلِ حَوْلًا وَبَعْضَ الشَّهْرِ   شَهْرًا كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ   ) ( 197 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ شَهْرَانِ وَبَعْضُ الثَّالِثِ وَقَالَ : ( فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ     ) ( 203 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَإِنَّمَا يُتَعَجَّلُ فِي يَوْمٍ وَبَعْضِ   يَوْمٍ وَيُقَالُ أَقَامَ فُلَانٌ بِمَوْضِعِ كَذَا حَوْلَيْنِ وَإِنَّمَا   أَقَامَ بِهِ حَوْلًا وَبَعْضَ آخَرَ فَبَيَّنَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   أَنَّهُمَا حَوْلَانِ كَامِلَانِ أَرْبَعَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ شَهْرًا   وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِي هَذَا الْحَدِّ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ :   هُوَ حَدٌّ لِبَعْضِ الْمَوْلُودِينَ فَرَوَى عِكْرِمَةُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّهَا إِذَا وَضَعَتْ لِسِتَّةِ أَشْهُرٍ  فَإِنَّهَا  تُرْضِعُهُ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ وَإِنْ وَضَعَتْهُ  لِسَبْعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ  فَإِنَّهَا تُرْضِعُهُ ثَلَاثَةً وَعِشْرِينَ شَهْرًا  وَإِنْ وَضَعَتْ  لِتِسْعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنَّهَا تُرْضِعُهُ أَحَدًا  وَعِشْرِينَ شَهْرًا  وَإِنْ وَضَعَتْ لِعَشَرَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنَّهَا  تُرْضِعُهُ عِشْرِينَ  شَهْرًا كُلُّ ذَلِكَ تَمَامُ ثَلَاثِينَ شَهْرًا  لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلَاثُونَ شَهْرًا   ) ( 15 - الْأَحْقَافِ ) . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هُوَ حَدٌّ لِكُلِّ مَوْلُودٍ بِأَيِّ وَقْتٍ وُلِدَ لَا   يَنْقُصُ رَضَاعُهُ عَنْ حَوْلَيْنِ إِلَّا بِاتِّفَاقِ الْأَبَوَيْنِ   فَأَيُّهُمَا أَرَادَ الْفِطَامَ قَبْلَ تَمَامِ الْحَوْلَيْنِ لَيْسَ لَهُ   ذَلِكَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَجْتَمِعَا عَلَيْهِ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالًا عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا وَتَشَاوُرٍ   ) وَهَذَا قَوْلُ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ   وَالثَّوْرِيِّ  وَرِوَايَةُ الْوَالِبِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَقِيلَ : الْمُرَادُ مِنَ الْآيَةِ : بَيَانُ أَنَّ الرَّضَاعَ الَّذِي تَثْبُتُ بِهِ الْحُرْمَةُ مَا يَكُونُ فِي الْحَوْلَيْنِ فَلَا يَحْرُمُ مَا يَكُونُ بَعْدَ الْحَوْلَيْنِ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : فَرَضَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْوَالِدَاتِ إِرْضَاعَ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ التَّخْفِيفَ فَقَالَ : ( لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ   ) أَيْ هَذَا مُنْتَهَى الرَّضَاعَةِ وَلَيْسَ فِيهَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ حَدٌّ مَحْدُودٌ وَإِنَّمَا هُوَ عَلَى مِقْدَارِ صَلَاحِ الصَّبِيِّ وَمَا يَعِيشُ بِهِ ( وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ     ) يَعْنِي الْأَبَ ) ( رِزْقُهُنَّ ) طَعَامُهُنَّ ) ( وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ )   لِبَاسُهُنَّ ) ( بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) أَيْ عَلَى قَدْرِ الْمَيْسَرَةِ ( لَا تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا   ) أَيْ طَاقَتَهَا ( لَا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ   [ ص: 278 ] وَأَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  بِرَفْعِ   الرَّاءِ نَسَقًا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ ) ( لَا تُكَلَّفُ ) وَأَصْلُهُ   تُضَارِرْ فَأُدْغِمَتِ الرَّاءُ فِي الرَّاءِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ   تُضَارَّ بِنَصْبِ الرَّاءِ وَقَالُوا : لَمَّا أُدْغِمَتِ الرَّاءُ فِي   الرَّاءِ حُرِّكَتْ إِلَى أَخَفِّ الْحَرَكَاتِ وَهُوَ النَّصْبُ وَمَعْنَى   الْآيَةِ ( لَا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا   ) فَيُنْزَعُ الْوَلَدُ مِنْهَا إِلَى غَيْرِهَا بَعْدَ أَنْ رَضِيَتْ بِإِرْضَاعِهِ ( وَلَا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ   ) أَيْ لَا تُلْقِيهِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِلَى أَبِيهِ بَعْدَمَا أَلِفَهَا تُضَارُّهُ بِذَلِكَ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ ( لَا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ     ) فَتُكْرَهُ عَلَى إِرْضَاعِهِ إِذَا كَرِهَتْ إِرْضَاعَهُ وَقَبِلَ   الصَّبِيُّ مِنْ غَيْرِهَا لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ لَيْسَ بِوَاجِبٍ عَلَيْهَا ( وَلَا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ   ) فَيُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ تُعْطَى الْأُمُّ أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا يَجِبُ لَهَا إِذَا لَمْ يَرْتَضِعْ مِنْ غَيْرِهَا . 

فَعَلَى هَذَيْنَ الْقَوْلَيْنِ أَصْلُ الْكَلِمَةِ لَا تُضَارِرْ بِفَتْحِ   الرَّاءِ الْأُولَى عَلَى الْفِعْلِ الْمَجْهُولِ وَالْوَالِدَةُ   وَالْمَوْلُودُ لَهُ مَفْعُولَانِ وَيُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الْفِعْلُ   لَهُمَا وَتَكُونُ تُضَارَّ بِمَعْنَى تُضَارِرْ بِكَسْرِ الرَّاءِ   الْأُولَى عَلَى تَسْمِيَةِ الْفَاعِلِ وَالْمَعْنَى ( لَا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ   ) فَتَأْبَى أَنْ تُرْضِعَ وَلَدَهَا لِيَشُقَّ عَلَى أَبِيهِ ( وَلَا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ     ) أَيْ لَا يُضَارَّ الْأَبُ أُمَّ الصَّبِيِّ فَيَنْزِعُهُ مِنْهَا   وَيَمْنَعُهَا مِنْ إِرْضَاعِهِ وَعَلَى هَذِهِ الْأَقْوَالِ يَرْجِعُ   الْإِضْرَارُ إِلَى الْوَالِدَيْنِ يُضَارُّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا   صَاحِبَهُ بِسَبَبِ الْوَلَدِ وَيَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ الضِّرَارُ رَاجِعًا   إِلَى الصَّبِيِّ أَيْ لَا يُضَارَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا الصَّبِيَّ   فَلَا تُرْضِعُهُ الْأُمُّ حَتَّى يَمُوتَ أَوْ لَا يُنْفِقُ الْأَبُ أَوْ   يَنْتَزِعُهُ مِنَ الْأُمِّ حَتَّى يُضَرَّ بِالصَّبِيِّ فَعَلَى هَذَا   تَكُونُ الْبَاءُ زَائِدَةً وَمَعْنَاهُ ( لَا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا   ) وَلَا أَبٌ بِوَلَدِهِ وَكُلُّ هَذِهِ الْأَقَاوِيلِ مَرْوِيَّةٌ عَنِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ     ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذَا الْوَارِثِ فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هُوَ وَارِثُ   الصَّبِيِّ مَعْنَاهُ : وَعَلَى وَارِثِ الصَّبِيِّ الَّذِي لَوْ مَاتَ   الصَّبِيُّ وَلَهُ مَالٌ وَرِثَهُ مِثْلُ الَّذِي كَانَ عَلَى أَبِيهِ فِي   حَالِ حَيَاتِهِ ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي أَيِّ وَارِثٍ هُوَ مِنْ  وَرَثَتِهِ  فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : هُوَ عَصَبَةُ الصَّبِيِّ مِنَ  الرِّجَالِ مِثْلُ :  الْجَدِّ وَالْأَخِ وَابْنِ الْأَخِ وَالْعَمِّ  وَابْنِ الْعَمِّ وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ وَبِهِ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  وَالْحَسَنُ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ   وَعَطَاءٌ  وَهُوَ مَذْهَبُ سُفْيَانَ  قَالُوا   : إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلصَّبِيِّ مَا يُنْفَقُ عَلَيْهِ أُجْبِرَتْ   عَصَبَتُهُ الَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَهُ عَلَى أَنْ يَسْتَرْضِعُوهُ وَقِيلَ :   هُوَ وَارِثُ الصَّبِيِّ مَنْ كَانَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ : وَهُوَ   قَوْلُ قَتَادَةَ   وَابْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى  وَمَذْهَبُ أَحْمَدَ  وَإِسْحَاقَ  وَقَالُوا : يُجْبَرُ عَلَى نَفَقَتِهِ كُلُّ وَارِثٍ عَلَى قَدْرِ مِيرَاثِهِ عَصَبَةً كَانُوا أَوْ غَيْرَهُمْ . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ هُوَ مَنْ كَانَ ذَا رَحِمِ مَحْرَمٍ مِنْ وَرَثَةِ   الْمَوْلُودِ فَمَنْ لَيْسَ بِمَحْرَمٍ مِثْلُ ابْنِ الْعَمِّ وَالْمَوْلَى   فَغَيْرُ مُرَادٍ بِالْآيَةِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُ   اللَّهُ وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ بِالْوَارِثِ هُوَ   الصَّبِيُّ نَفْسُهُ الَّذِي هُوَ وَارِثُ أَبِيهِ الْمُتَوَفَّى تَكُونُ   أُجْرَةُ رَضَاعِهِ وَنَفَقَتُهُ فِي مَالِهِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ   مَالٌ فَعَلَى الْأُمِّ وَلَا يُجْبَرُ عَلَى نَفَقَةِ الصَّبِيِّ إِلَّا   الْوَالِدَانِ وَهُوُ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ   وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  رَحِمَهُمَا   اللَّهُ وَقِيلَ هُوَ الْبَاقِي مِنْ وَالِدَيِ الْمَوْلُودِ بَعْدَ   وَفَاةِ الْآخَرِ عَلَيْهِ مِثْلُ مَا كَانَ عَلَى الْأَبِ مِنْ أُجْرَةِ   الرَّضَاعِ وَالنَّفَقَةِ وَالْكِسْوَةِ . 

وَقِيلَ : لَيْسَ الْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ النَّفَقَةَ بَلْ مَعْنَاهُ وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ تَرْكُ الْمُضَارَّةِ وَبِهِ قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ   وَالزُّهْرِيُّ    ( فَإِنْ أَرَادَا   ) يَعْنِي الْوَالِدَيْنِ ) ( فِصَالًا ) فِطَامًا قَبْلَ الْحَوْلَيْنِ ( عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا   ) أَيِ اتِّفَاقِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ   [ ص:  279 ]    ) ( وَتَشَاوُرٍ ) أَيْ يُشَاوِرُونَ أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِهِ  حَتَّى  يُخْبِرُوا أَنَّ الْفِطَامَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ لَا يَضُرُّ  بِالْوَلَدِ  وَالْمُشَاوَرَة  ُ اسْتِخْرَاجُ الرَّأْيِ ( فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا   ) أَيْ لَا حَرَجَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِي الْفِطَامِ قَبْلَ الْحَوْلَيْنِ ( وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلَادَكُمْ     ) أَيْ لِأَوْلَادِكُمْ مَرَاضِعَ غَيْرَ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ إِذَا أَبَتْ   أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ يُرْضِعْنَهُمْ أَوْ تَعْذُرُ لِعِلَّةٍ بِهِنَّ أَيِ :   انْقِطَاعُ لَبَنٍ أَوْ أَرَدْنَ النِّكَاحَ ( فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ   ) إِلَى أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ ( مَا آتَيْتُمْ     ) مَا سَمَّيْتُمْ لَهُنَّ مِنْ أُجْرَةِ الرَّضَاعِ بِقَدْرِ مَا   أَرْضَعْنَ وَقِيلَ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ أُجُورَ الْمَرَاضِعِ إِلَيْهِنَّ   بِالْمَعْرُوفِ قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    ( مَا آتَيْتُمْ   ) وَفِي الرُّومِ " وَمَا أَتَيْتُمْ مِنْ رِبًا     " ( 39 - الرُّومِ ) بِقَصْرِ الْأَلْفِ وَمَعْنَاهُ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ   يُقَالُ : أَتَيْتُ جَمِيلًا إِذَا فَعَلْتُهُ فَعَلَى هَذِهِ الْقِرَاءَةِ   يَكُونُ التَّسْلِيمُ بِمَعْنَى الطَّاعَةِ وَالِانْقِيَادِ لَا  بِمَعْنَى  تَسْلِيمِ الْأُجْرَةِ يَعْنِي إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ لِأَمْرِهِ   وَانْقَدْتُمْ لِحُكْمِهِ وَقِيلَ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ لِلِاسْتِرْضَاع  ِ عَنْ   تَرَاضٍ وَاتِّفَاقٍ دُونَ الضِّرَارِ ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (40)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 234 إلى الاية 239
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( وَالَّذِينَ  يُتَوَفَّوْنَ  مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ  أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلَا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   ( 234 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ     ) أَيْ يَمُوتُونَ وَتُتَوَفَّى آجَالُهُمْ وَتَوَفَّى وَاسْتَوْفَى   بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ وَمَعْنَى التَّوَفِّي أَخْذُ الشَّيْءِ وَافِيًا ( وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا   ) يَتْرُكُونَ أَزْوَاجًا ) ( يَتَرَبَّصْنَ ) يَنْتَظِرْنَ ( بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا     ) أَيْ يَعْتَدِدْنَ بِتَرْكِ الزِّينَةِ وَالطِّيبِ وَالنُّقْلَةِ  عَلَى  فِرَاقِ أَزْوَاجِهِنَّ هَذِهِ الْمُدَّةَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُنَّ  حَوَامِلَ  فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ بِوَضْعِ الْحَمْلِ وَكَانَتْ عِدَّةُ  الْوَفَاةِ فِي  الِابْتِدَاءِ حَوْلًا كَامِلًا لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ   " 240 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) ثُمَّ نُسِخَتْ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ      : كَانَتْ هَذِهِ الْعِدَّةُ يَعْنِي أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا   وَاجِبَةً عِنْدَ أَهْلِ زَوْجِهَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ     ) فَجَعَلَ لَهَا تَمَامَ السَّنَةِ سَبْعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعِشْرِينَ   لَيْلَةً وَصِيَّةً إِنْ شَاءَتْ سَكَنَتْ فِي وَصِيَّتِهَا وَإِنْ شَاءَتْ   خَرَجَتْ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : " غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ فَإِنْ خَرَجْنَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي مَا فَعَلْنَ   " ( 240 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) فَالْعِدَّةُ كَمَا هِيَ وَاجِبَةٌ عَلَيْهَا . 

وَقَالَ : عَطَاءٌ  قَالَ : ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : نَسَخَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ عِدَّتَهَا عِنْدَ  أَهْلِهِ  وَسَكَنَتْ فِي وَصِيَّتِهَا وَإِنْ شَاءَتْ خَرَجَتْ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : ثُمَّ جَاءَ الْمِيرَاثُ فَنَسَخَ السُّكْنَى فَتَعْتَدُّ حَيْثُ شَاءَتْ وَلَا سُكْنَى لَهَا وَيَجِبُ عَلَيْهَا الْإِحْدَادُ فِي عِدَّةِ الْوَفَاةِ وَهِيَ   أَنْ تَمْتَنِعَ مِنَ الزِّينَةِ وَالطِّيبِ فَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهَا   تَدْهِينَ رَأْسِهَا بِأَيِّ دُهْنٍ سَوَاءٌ كَانَ فِيهِ طِيبٌ أَوْ لَمْ   يَكُنْ وَلَهَا تَدْهِينُ جَسَدِهَا بِدُهْنٍ لَا طِيبَ فِيهِ فَإِنْ كَانَ   فِيهِ طِيبٌ فَلَا يَجُوزُ وَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهَا أَنْ تَكْتَحِلَ بِكُحْلٍ   فِيهِ طِيبٌ أَوْ فِيهِ زِينَةٌ كَالْكُحْلِ الْأَسْوَدِ وَلَا بَأْسَ   بِالْكُحْلِ الْفَارِسِيِّ   [ ص: 280 ] الَّذِي  لَا زِينَةَ فِيهِ فَإِنِ اضْطُرَّتْ إِلَى كُحْلٍ فِيهِ زِينَةٌ  فَرَخَّصَ فِيهِ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ  سَالِمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ   وَسُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ   وَعَطَاءٌ  وَالنَّخَعِيُّ  وَبِهِ قَالَ مَالِكٌ  وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : تَكْتَحِلُ بِهِ لَيْلًا وَتَمْسَحُهُ بِالنَّهَارِ . 

قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ    : دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ تُوُفِّيَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ  وَقَدْ   جَعَلْتُ عَلَيَّ صَبْرًا فَقَالَ : " إِنَّهُ يَشِبُّ الْوَجْهَ فَلَا   تَجْعَلِيهِ إِلَّا بِاللَّيْلِ وَتَنْزِعِيهِ بِالنَّهَارِ "   . 

وَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهَا الْخِضَابُ وَلَا لُبْسُ الْوَشْيِ وَالدِّيبَاجِ   وَالْحُلِيِّ وَيَجُوزُ لَهَا لُبْسُ الْبِيضِ مِنَ الثِّيَابِ وَلُبْسُ   الصُّوفِ وَالْوَبَرِ وَلَا تَلْبَسُ الثَّوْبَ الْمَصْبُوغَ لِلزِّينَةِ   كَالْأَحْمَرِ وَالْأَخْضَرِ النَّاضِرِ وَالْأَصْفَرِ وَيَجُوزُ مَا   صُبِغَ لِغَيْرِ زِينَةٍ كَالسَّوَادِ وَالْكُحْلِيِّ وَقَالَ سُفْيَانُ    : لَا تَلْبَسُ الْمَصْبُوغَ بِحَالٍ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ حَزْمٍ  عَنْ حُمَيْدِ بْنِ نَافِعٍ  عَنْ  زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  أَنَّهَا أَخْبَرَتْهُ بِهَذِهِ الْأَحَادِيثِ الثَّلَاثَةِ قَالَتْ زَيْنَبُ    : دَخَلْتُ عَلَى أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ  زَوْجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ تُوُفِّيَ أَبُوهَا  أَبُو سُفْيَانَ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  فَدَعَتْ أُمُّ حَبِيبَةَ  بِطِيبٍ   فِيهِ صُفْرَةٌ خَلُوقٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ فَدَهَنَتْ بِهِ جَارِيَةً ثُمَّ   مَسَّتْ بِهِ بَطْنَهَا ثُمَّ قَالَتْ : وَاللَّهِ مَا لِي بِالطِّيبِ مِنْ   حَاجَةٍ غَيْرَ أَنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ " لَا يَحِلُّ لِامْرَأَةٍ تُؤْمِنُ   بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ أَنْ تَحِدَّ عَلَى مَيِّتٍ فَوْقَ  ثَلَاثِ  لَيَالٍ إِلَّا عَلَى زَوْجٍ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا "   . 

وَقَالَتْ زَيْنَبُ    : ثُمَّ دَخَلْتُ عَلَى زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ جَحْشٍ  حِينَ تُوُفِّيَ أَخُوهَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ  فَدَعَتْ   بِطِيبٍ فَمَسَّتْ بِهِ ثُمَّ قَالَتْ : وَاللَّهِ مَا لِي بِالطِّيبِ   مِنْ حَاجَةٍ غَيْرَ أَنِّي سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ عَلَى الْمِنْبَرِ " لَا يَحِلُّ لِامْرَأَةٍ   أَنْ تَحِدَّ عَلَى مَيِّتٍ فَوْقَ ثَلَاثِ لَيَالٍ إِلَّا عَلَى زَوْجٍ   أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا " قَالَتْ زَيْنَبُ    : وَسَمِعَتْ أُمِّي أُمَّ سَلَمَةَ  تَقُولُ : 

جَاءَتِ  امْرَأَةٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ  ابْنَتِي تُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا  زَوْجُهَا وَقَدِ اشْتَكَتْ عَيْنَهَا  أَفَتُكَحِّلُهَ  ا؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ : " لَا " ثُمَّ قَالَ : "  إِنَّمَا هِيَ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْهُرٍ  وَعَشْرٌ وَقَدْ كَانَتْ إِحْدَاكُنَّ  فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ تَرْمِي  بِالْبَعْرَةِ عَلَى رَأْسِ الْحَوْلِ " قَالَ حُمَيْدٌ    : فَقُلْتُ لِزَيْنَبَ    : وَمَا تَرْمِي بِالْبَعْرَةِ عَلَى رَأْسِ الْحَوَلِ؟   [ ص: 281 ] فَقَالَتْ زَيْنَبُ      : كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ إِذَا تُوُفِّيَ عَنْهَا زَوْجُهَا دَخَلَتْ   حِفْشًا أَيْ بَيْتًا صَغِيرًا وَلَبِسَتْ شَرَّ ثِيَابِهَا وَلَمْ تَمَسَّ   طِيبًا وَلَا شَيْئًا حَتَّى تَمُرَّ بِهَا سَنَةٌ ثُمَّ تُؤْتَى   بِدَابَّةٍ حِمَارٍ أَوْ شَاةٍ أَوْ طَيْرٍ فَتَفْتَضُّ بِهِ أَيْ تَمْسَحُ   فَقَلَّمَا تَفْتَضُّ بِشَيْءٍ إِلَّا مَاتَ ثُمَّ تَخْرُجُ فَتُعْطَى   بَعْرَةً فَتَرْمِي بِهَا ثُمَّ تُرَاجِعُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مَا شَاءَتْ مِنْ   طِيبٍ أَوْ غَيْرِهِ ، وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ    : تَفْتَضُّ أَيْ تَمْسَحُ جِلْدَهَا . 

وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ     :  الْحِكْمَةُ فِي هَذِهِ الْمُدَّةِ أَنَّ فِيهَا يُنْفَخُ الرُّوحُ فِي   الْوَلَدِ وَيُقَالُ : إِنَّ الْوَلَدَ يَرْتَكِضُ أَيْ يَتَحَرَّكُ فِي   الْبَطْنِ لِنِصْفِ مُدَّةِ الْحَمْلِ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرٍ   قَرِيبًا مِنْ نِصْفِ مُدَّةِ الْحَمْلِ وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ عَشْرًا بِلَفْظِ   الْمُؤَنَّثِ لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ اللَّيَالِيَ لِأَنَّ الْعَرَبَ إِذَا   أَبْهَمَتِ الْعَدَدَ بَيْنَ اللَّيَالِي وَالْأَيَّامِ غَلَّبَتْ   عَلَيْهَا اللَّيَالِيَ فَيَقُولُونَ صُمْنَا عَشْرًا وَالصَّوْمُ لَا   يَكُونُ إِلَّا بِالنَّهَارِ . 

وَقَالَ الْمُبَرِّدُ    :  إِنَّمَا أَنَّثَ  الْعَشْرَ لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ الْمُدَدَ أَيْ عَشْرَ  مُدَدٍ كُلُّ مُدَّةِ  يَوْمٌ وَلَيْلَةٌ وَإِذَا كَانَ الْمُتَوَفَّى  عَنْهَا زَوَّجُهَا  حَامِلًا فَعِدَّتُهَا بِوَضْعِ الْحَمْلِ عِنْدَ  أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ  الْعِلْمِ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ فَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ وَرُوِيَ  عَنْ عَلِيٍّ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ أَنَّهَا تَنْتَظِرُ آخِرَ الْأَجَلَيْنِ مِنْ وَضْعِ   الْحَمْلِ أَوْ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا وَقَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةُ النِّسَاءِ الْقُصْرَى بَعْدَ الطُّولَى أَرَادَ بِالْقُصْرَى سُورَةُ الطَّلَاقِ " وَأُولَاتُ الْأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَنْ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ   ( 4 - الطَّلَاقِ ) نَزَلَتْ بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا   " فِي سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ فَحَمَلَهُ عَلَى النَّسْخِ وَعَامَّةُ الْفُقَهَاءِ خَصُّوا الْآيَةَ بِحَدِيثِ سُبَيْعَةَ  وَهُوَ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الْمِسْوَرِ بْنِ مَخْرَمَةَ  أَنَّ سُبَيْعَةَ  نَفَسَتْ   بَعْدَ وَفَاةِ زَوْجِهَا بِلَيَالٍ فَجَاءَتْ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَاسْتَأْذَنَتْ  هُ أَنْ تَنْكِحَ   فَأَذِنَ لَهَا فَنَكَحَتْ   . قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ   ) أَيِ انْقَضَتْ عِدَّتُهُنَّ ( فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ   ) خِطَابٌ لِلْأَوْلِيَاءِ ( فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِنَّ     ) أَيْ مِنَ اخْتِيَارِ الْأَزْوَاجِ دُونَ الْعَقْدِ فَإِنَّ الْعَقْدَ   إِلَى الْوَلِيِّ وَقِيلَ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ مِنَ التَّزَيُّنِ   [ ص: 282 ] لِلرِّجَالِ زِينَةً لَا يُنْكِرُهَا الشَّرْعُ ( بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   ) وَالْإِحْدَادُ وَاجِبٌ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ فِي عِدَّةِ الْوَفَاةِ أَمَّا الْمُعْتَدَّةُ عَنِ الطَّلَاقِ نُظِرَ   فَإِنْ كَانَتْ رَجْعِيَّةً فَلَا إِحْدَادَ عَلَيْهَا فِي الْعِدَّةِ   لِأَنَّ لَهَا أَنْ تَضَعَ مَا يُشَوِّقُ قَلْبَ الزَّوْجِ إِلَيْهَا   لِيُرَاجِعَهَا وَفِي الْبَائِنَةِ بِالْخُلْعِ وَالطَّلْقَاتِ الثَّلَاثَةِ قَوْلَانِ : أَحَدُهُمَا : عَلَيْهَا الْإِحْدَادُ كَالْمُتَوَفَّى عَنْهَا زَوْجُهَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  وَبِهِ قَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  وَالثَّانِي : لَا إِحْدَادَ عَلَيْهَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَطَاءٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ مَالِكٌ    .
( وَلَا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ  مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ  أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ  اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ  سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ  سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ  تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا وَلَا تَعْزِمُوا  عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى  يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  أَنْفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ   ( 235 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ   ) أَيِ   النِّسَاءِ الْمُعْتَدَّاتِ وَأَصْلُ التَّعْرِيضِ هُوَ التَّلْوِيحُ   بِالشَّيْءِ وَالتَّعْرِيضُ فِي الْكَلَامِ مَا يَفْهَمُ بِهِ السَّامِعُ   مُرَادَهُ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَصْرِيحٍ وَالتَّعْرِيضُ بِالْخِطْبَةِ مُبَاحٌ   فِي الْعِدَّةِ وَهُوَ أَنْ يَقُولَ : رُبَّ رَاغِبٍ فِيكِ مَنْ يَجِدُ   مِثْلَكِ إِنَّكِ لَجَمِيلَةٌ وَإِنَّكِ لَصَالِحَةٌ وَإِنَّكِ عَلَيَّ   لَكَرِيمَةٌ وَإِنِّي فِيكِ لَرَاغِبٌ ، وَإِنَّ مِنْ غَرَضِي أَنْ   أَتَزَوَّجَ وَإِنْ جَمَعَ اللَّهُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكِ بِالْحَلَالِ   أَعْجَبَنِي وَلَئِنْ تَزَوَّجْتُكِ لَأُحْسِنَنَّ إِلَيْكِ وَنَحْوَ   ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَقُولَ أَنْكِحِينِي   وَالْمَرْأَةُ تُجِيبُهُ بِمِثْلِهِ إِنْ رَغِبَتْ فِيهِ وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ    : لَا بَأْسَ أَنْ يُهْدِيَ لَهَا وَيَقُومَ بِشَغْلِهَا فِي الْعِدَّةِ إِذَا كَانَتْ مِنْ شَأْنِهِ . 

رُوِيَ أَنَّ سُكَيْنَةَ بِنْتَ حَنْظَلَةَ  بَانَتْ مِنْ زَوْجِهَا فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْبَاقِرُ  فِي عِدَّتِهَا وَقَالَ : يَا بِنْتَ حَنْظَلَةَ  أَنَا   مَنْ قَدْ عَلِمْتِ قَرَابَتِي مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَحَقَّ جَدِّي عَلَيَّ وَقِدَمِي فِي الْإِسْلَامِ   فَقَالَتْ سُكَيْنَةُ  أَتَخْطُبُنِي   وَأَنَا فِي الْعِدَّةِ وَأَنْتَ يُؤْخَذُ الْعِلْمُ عَنْكَ؟ فَقَالَ :   إِنَّمَا أَخْبَرْتُكِ بِقَرَابَتِي مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، قَدْ دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ  وَهِيَ فِي عِدَّةِ زَوْجِهَا أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  فَذَكَرَ   لَهَا مَنْزِلَتَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَهُوَ مُتَحَامِلٌ عَلَى   يَدِهِ حَتَّى أَثَّرَ الْحَصِيرُ فِي يَدِهِ مِنْ شِدَّةِ تَحَامُلِهِ   عَلَى يَدِهِ . 

وَالتَّعْرِيضُ بِالْخِطْبَةِ جَائِزٌ  فِي  عِدَّةِ الْوَفَاةِ أَمَّا الْمُعْتَدَّةُ عَنْ فُرْقَةِ الْحَيَاةِ   نُظِرَ : إِنْ كَانَتْ مِمَّنْ لَا يَحِلُّ لِمَنْ بَانَتْ مِنْهُ   نِكَاحُهَا كَالْمُطَلَّقَة  ِ ثَلَاثًا وَالْمُبَانَةِ بِاللِّعَانِ   وَالرَّضَاعِ : يَجُوزُ خِطْبَتُهَا تَعْرِيضًا وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مِمَّنْ   لِلزَّوْجِ نِكَاحُهَا كَالْمُخْتَلِعَ  ةِ وَالْمَفْسُوخِ نِكَاحُهَا   يَجُوزُ لِزَوْجِهَا خِطْبَتُهَا تَعْرِيضًا وَتَصْرِيحًا . 

وَهَلْ يَجُوزُ لِلْغَيْرِ تَعْرِيضًا؟ فِيهِ قَوْلَانِ : أَحَدُهُمَا   يَجُوزُ كَالْمُطَلَّقَة  ِ ثَلَاثًا وَالثَّانِي لَا يَجُوزُ لِأَنَّ   الْمُعَاوَدَةَ لِصَاحِبِ الْعِدَّةِ كَالرَّجْعِيَّة  ِ لَا يَجُوزُ   لِلْغَيْرِ تَعْرِيضُهَا بِالْخِطْبَةِ . 

وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( مِنْ خِطْبَةِ النِّسَاءِ   ) الْخِطْبَةُ الْتِمَاسُ النِّكَاحِ وَهِيَ مَصْدَرُ خَطَبَ الرَّجُلُ الْمَرْأَةَ يَخْطُبُ خِطْبَةً وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ      : الْخِطْبَةُ الذِّكْرُ وَالْخِطْبَةُ التَّشَهُّدُ فَيَكُونُ  مَعْنَاهُ  : فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مَنْ ذِكْرِ النِّسَاءَ عِنْدَهُنَّ ،  ( أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ   ) أَضْمَرْتُمْ ( فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ   ) نِكَاحَهُنَّ يُقَالُ : أَكْنَنْتُ الشَّيْءَ وَكَنَنْتُهُ لُغَتَانِ وَقَالَ ثَعْلَبٌ    : أَكْنَنْتُ الشَّيْءَ أَيْ أَخْفَيْتُهُ فِي نَفْسِي وَكَنَنْتُهُ سَتَرْتُهُ وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : هُوَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فَيُسَلِّمَ وَيُهْدِيَ إِنْ   [ ص: 283 ] شَاءَ وَلَا يَتَكَلَّمُ بِشَيْءٍ ( عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ   ) بِقُلُوبِكُمْ ( وَلَكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا   ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي السِّرِّ الْمَنْهِيِّ عَنْهُ فَقَالَ   قَوْمٌ : هُوَ الزِّنَا كَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَدْخُلُ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ مِنْ   أَجْلِ الزَّنْيَةِ وَهُوَ يَتَعَرَّضُ بِالنِّكَاحِ وَيَقُولُ لَهَا :   دَعِينِي فَإِذَا أَوْفَيْتِ عِدَّتَكِ أَظْهَرْتُ نِكَاحَكِ هَذَا قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ   وَعَطَاءٍ  وَرِوَايَةُ عَطِيَّةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ  زَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ    : أَيْ لَا يَنْكِحُهَا سِرًّا فَيُمْسِكُهَا فَإِذَا حَلَّتْ أَظْهَرَ ذَلِكَ . 

وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هُوَ قَوْلُ الرَّجُلِ لَا تَفُوتِينِي بِنَفْسِكِ فَإِنِّي نَاكِحُكِ وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ  لَا يَأْخُذُ مِيثَاقَهَا أَنْ لَا تَنْكِحَ غَيْرَهُ وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : لَا يَنْكِحُهَا وَلَا يَخْطُبُهَا فِي الْعِدَّةِ . 

قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ    : السِّرُّ هُوَ الْجِمَاعُ وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ      : أَيْ لَا تَصِفُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ لَهُنَّ بِكَثْرَةِ الْجِمَاعِ   فَيَقُولُ آتِيكِ الْأَرْبَعَةَ وَالْخَمْسَةَ وَأَشْبَاهَ ذَلِكَ   وَيُذْكَرُ السِّرُّ وَيُرَادُ بِهِ الْجِمَاعُ قَالَ امْرُؤُ الْقَيْسِ    : 
**أَلَّا زَعَمَتْ بَسْبَاسَةُ الْقَوْمِ أَنَّنِي كَبِرْتُ وَأَلَّا يُحْسِنَ السِّرَّ أَمْثَالِي* *

إِنَّمَا قِيلَ لِلزِّنَا وَالْجِمَاعِ سِرٌّ لِأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِي خَفَاءٍ بَيْنَ الرَّجُلِ وَالْمَرْأَةِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا مَعْرُوفًا   ) مَا ذَكَرْنَا مِنَ التَّعْرِيضِ بِالْخِطْبَةِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ   ) أَيْ لَا تُحَقِّقُوا الْعَزْمَ عَلَى عُقْدَةِ النِّكَاحِ فِي الْعِدَّةِ حَتَّى   يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ أَيْ : حَتَّى تَنْقَضِيَ الْعِدَّةُ   وَسَمَّاهَا اللَّهُ كِتَابًا لِأَنَّهَا فَرْضٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ كَقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : " كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ   " أَيْ فُرِضَ عَلَيْكُمْ ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ   ) أَيْ فَخَافُوا اللَّهَ ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ   ) لَا يُعَجِّلُ بِالْعُقُوبَةِ .
( لَا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ  مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ  أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً  وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ  قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ  مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا  عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ   ( 236 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً   ) أَيْ وَلَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَلَمْ تَفْرِضُوا نَزَلَتْ فِي رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً مِنْ بَنِي حَنِيفَةَ  وَلَمْ   يُسَمِّ لَهَا مَهْرًا ثُمَّ طَلَّقَهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمَسَّهَا   فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَتِّعْهَا وَلَوْ بِقَلَنْسُوَتِك  َ " قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ      " مَا لَمْ تَمَاسُّوهُنَّ " بِالْأَلْفِ هَاهُنَا وَفِي الْأَحْزَابِ   عَلَى الْمُفَاعَلَةِ لِأَنَّ بَدَنَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا يُلَاقِي   بَدَنَ صَاحِبِهِ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَتَمَاسَّا   " ( 3 - الْمُجَادَلَةِ ) وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ ) ( تَمَسُّوهُنَّ )   [ ص: 284 ] بِلَا أَلِفٍ لِأَنَّ الْغِشْيَانَ يَكُونُ مِنْ فِعْلِ الرَّجُلِ دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ   " ( 47 - آلِ عِمْرَانَ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً     ) أَيْ تُوجِبُوا لَهُنَّ صَدَاقًا فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَمَا الْوَجْهُ فِي   نَفْيِ الْجُنَاحِ عَنِ الْمُطَلِّقِ قِيلَ : الطَّلَاقُ قَطْعُ سَبَبِ   الْوَصْلَةِ وَجَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ " أَبْغَضُ الْحَلَالِ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى الطَّلَاقُ   " . 

فَنَفَى الْجُنَاحَ عَنْهُ إِذَا كَانَ الْفِرَاقُ أَرْوَحَ مِنَ   الْإِمْسَاكِ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ لَا سَبِيلَ لِلنِّسَاءِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ   طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ الْمَسِيسِ وَالْفَرْضِ بِصَدَاقٍ وَلَا   نَفَقَةٍ ، وَقِيلَ : لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي تَطْلِيقِهِنَّ قَبْلَ   الْمَسِيسِ فِي أَيِّ وَقْتٍ شِئْتُمْ حَائِضًا كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَوْ   طَاهِرًا لِأَنَّهُ لَا سُنَّةَ وَلَا بِدْعَةَ فِي طَلَاقِهِنَّ قَبْلَ   الدُّخُولِ بِهَا بِخِلَافِ الْمَدْخُولِ بِهَا فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَجُوزُ   تَطْلِيقُهَا فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ ) ( وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ ) أَيْ أَعْطُوهُنَّ   مِنْ مَالِكُمْ مَا يَتَمَتَّعْنَ بِهِ وَالْمُتْعَةُ وَالْمَتَاعُ مَا   يُتَبَلَّغُ بِهِ مِنَ الزَّادِ ( عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ   ) أَيْ عَلَى الْغَنِيِّ ( قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ   ) أَيِ الْفَقِيرِ ) ( قَدَرُهُ ) أَيْ إِمْكَانُهُ وَطَاقَتُهُ قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَحَفْصٌ  قَدَرُهُ   بِفَتْحِ الدَّالِّ فِيهِمَا وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِسُكُونِهِمَا  وَهُمَا  لُغَتَانِ وَقِيلَ : الْقَدْرُ بِسُكُونِ الدَّالِ الْمَصْدَرُ   وَبِالْفَتْحِ الِاسْمُ مَتَاعًا : نُصِبَ عَلَى الْمَصْدَرِ أَيْ   مَتِّعُوهُنَّ ( مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   ) أَيْ بِمَا أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ ظُلْمٍ ( حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ   ) وَبَيَانُ حُكْمِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ مَنْ تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً وَلَمْ يَفْرِضْ لَهَا مَهْرًا ثُمَّ طَلَّقَهَا قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ تَجِبُ   لَهَا الْمُتْعَةُ بِالِاتِّفَاقِ وَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا بَعْدَ الْفَرْضِ   قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ فَلَا مُتْعَةَ لَهَا عَلَى قَوْلِ الْأَكْثَرِينَ   وَلَهَا نِصْفُ الْمَهْرِ الْمَفْرُوضِ . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمُطَلَّقَةِ بَعْدَ الدُّخُولِ بِهَا فَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا مُتْعَةَ لَهَا لِأَنَّهَا تَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَهْرَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ  وَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهَا تَسْتَحِقُّ الْمُتْعَةَ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   " ( 241 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  وَبِهِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ   وَالْقَاسِمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  لِأَنَّ   اسْتِحْقَاقَهَا الْمَهْرَ بِمُقَابَلَةِ مَا أُتْلِفَ عَلَيْهَا مِنْ   مَنْفَعَةِ الْبِضْعِ فَلَهَا الْمُتْعَةُ عَلَى وَحْشَةِ الْفِرَاقِ   فَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ لَا مُتْعَةَ إِلَّا لِوَاحِدَةٍ وَهِيَ   الْمُطَلَّقَةُ قَبْلَ الْفَرْضِ وَالْمَسِيسِ وَعَلَى الْقَوْلِ الثَّانِي   لِكُلِّ مُطَلَّقَةٍ مُتْعَةٌ إِلَّا لِوَاحِدَةٍ وَهِيَ الْمُطَلَّقَةُ بَعْدَ الْفَرْضِ قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ ، وَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ    : لِكُلِّ مُطَلَّقَةٍ مُتْعَةٌ إِلَّا الَّتِي فُرِضَ لَهَا وَلَمْ يَمَسَّهَا زَوْجُهَا فَحَسْبُهَا نِصْفُ الْمَهْرِ   . 

قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ    :  مُتْعَتَانِ  يَقْضِي بِإِحْدَاهُمَا السُّلْطَانُ وَلَا يَقْضِي  بِالْأُخْرَى بَلْ  تَلْزَمُهُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى .    [ ص: 285 ] 

فَأَمَّا الَّتِي يَقْضِي بِهَا السُّلْطَانُ فَهِيَ الْمُطَلَّقَةُ قَبْلَ الْفَرْضِ وَالْمَسِيسِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ     ) وَالَّتِي تَلْزَمُهُ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى  وَلَا  يَقْضِي بِهَا السُّلْطَانُ فَهِيَ الْمُطَلَّقَةُ بَعْدَ  الْمَسِيسِ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ   ) 

وَذَهَبَ الْحَسَنُ   وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  إِلَى أَنَّ لِكُلِّ مُطَلَّقَةٍ مُتْعَةً سَوَاءٌ كَانَ قَبْلَ الْفَرْضِ وَالْمَسِيسِ أَوْ بَعْدَ الْفَرْضِ قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ   " ( 241 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَلِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى فِي سُورَةِ الْأَحْزَابِ : " فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ وَسَرِّحُوهُنَّ سَرَاحًا جَمِيلًا   " ( 49 - الْأَحْزَابِ ) وَقَالَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً     ) أَيْ أَوْ لَمْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ :   الْمُتْعَةُ غَيْرُ وَاجِبَةٍ وَالْأَمْرُ بِهَا أَمْرُ نَدْبٍ   وَاسْتِحْبَابٍ . 

وَرُوِيَ أَنَّ رَجُلًا طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَقَدْ دَخَلَ بِهَا فَخَاصَمَتْهُ إِلَى شُرَيْحٍ  فِي الْمُتْعَةِ فَقَالَ شُرَيْحٌ    : لَا تَأْبَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ وَلَا تَأْبَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ وَلَمْ يُجْبِرْهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ   . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي قَدْرِ الْمُتْعَةِ فَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ      : أَعْلَاهَا خَادِمٌ وَأَوْسَطُهَا ثَلَاثَةُ أَثْوَابٍ دِرْعٌ   وَخِمَارٌ وَإِزَارٌ وَدُونَ ذَلِكَ وِقَايَةٌ أَوْ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْوَرِقِ   وَبِهِ قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ   وَالزُّهْرِيُّ  وَهَذَا مَذْهَبُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  وَقَالَ : أَعْلَاهَا عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ خَادِمٌ وَأَوْسَطُهَا ثَوْبٌ وَأَقَلُّهَا أَقَلُّ مَا لَهُ ثَمَنٌ وَحَسُنَ ثَلَاثُونَ دِرْهَمًا وَطَلَّقَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  امْرَأَتَهُ وَحَمَّمَهَا جَارِيَةً سَوْدَاءَ أَيْ مَتَّعَهَا وَمَتَّعَ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ امْرَأَةً لَهُ بِعَشَرَةِ آلَافِ دِرْهَمٍ فَقَالَتْ : " مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ مِنْ حَبِيبٍ مُفَارِقٍ   " . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ :  مَبْلَغُهَا إِذَا اخْتَلَفَ الزَّوْجَانِ قَدْرُ نِصْفِ مَهْرِ   مِثْلِهَا لَا يُجَاوَزُ وَالْآيَةُ تَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّهُ يُعْتَبَرُ   حَالُ الزَّوْجِ فِي الْعُسْرِ وَالْيُسْرِ وَمِنْ حُكْمِ الْآيَةِ : أَنَّ   مَنْ تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً بَالِغَةً بِرِضَاهَا عَلَى غَيْرِ مَهْرٍ يَصِحُّ   النِّكَاحُ وَلِلْمَرْأَةِ مُطَالَبَتُهُ بِأَنْ يَفْرِضَ لَهَا صَدَاقًا   فَإِنْ دَخَلَ بِهَا قَبْلَ الْفَرْضِ فَلَهَا عَلَيْهِ مَهْرُ مِثْلِهَا   وَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا قَبْلَ الْفَرْضِ وَالدُّخُولِ فَلَهَا الْمُتْعَةُ   وَإِنْ مَاتَ أَحَدُهُمَا قَبْلَ الْفَرْضِ وَالدُّخُولِ اخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ   الْعِلْمِ فِي أَنَّهَا هَلْ تَسْتَحِقُّ الْمَهْرَ أَمْ لَا فَذَهَبَ   جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا مَهْرَ لَهَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَلَيٍّ   وَزَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ   وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ   وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  كَمَا   لَوْ طَلَّقَهَا قَبْلَ الْفَرْضِ وَالدُّخُولِ وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى   أَنَّ لَهَا الْمَهْرَ لِأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ كَالدُّخُولِ فِي تَقْرِيرِ   الْمُسَمَّى كَذَلِكَ فِي إِيجَابِ مَهْرِ الْمِثْلِ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِي   الْعَقْدِ مُسَمًّى وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الثَّوْرِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ وَاحْتَجُّوا بِمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  أَنَّهُ سُئِلَ عَنْ رَجُلٍ تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً وَلَمْ يَفْرِضْ لَهَا صَدَاقًا وَلَمْ يَدْخُلْ بِهَا حَتَّى مَاتَ فَقَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    : لَهَا صَدَاقُ نِسَائِهَا وَلَا وَكْسَ وَلَا شَطَطَ وَعَلَيْهَا الْعِدَّةُ وَلَهَا الْمِيرَاثُ فَقَامَ مَعْقِلُ بْنُ سِنَانٍ الْأَشْجَعِيُّ  فَقَالَ : قَضَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي بَرْوَعَ بِنْتِ وَاشِقٍ  امْرَأَةٍ مِنَّا مِثْلَ   [ ص: 286 ] مَا قَضَيْتَ فَفَرِحَ بِهَا ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ   . 

وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ : فَإِنْ ثَبَتَ حَدِيثُ بَرْوَعَ بِنْتِ وَاشِقٍ  فَلَا   حُجَّةَ فِي قَوْلِ أَحَدٍ دُونَ قَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَثْبُتْ فَلَا مَهْرَ لَهَا وَلَهَا   الْمِيرَاثُ وَكَانَ عَلِيٌّ  يَقُولُ : فِي حَدِيثِ بَرْوَعَ  لَا   يُقْبَلُ قَوْلُ أَعْرَابِيٍّ مِنْ أَشْجَعَ عَلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ   وَسُنَّةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ .
( وَإِنْ  طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ  لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً فَنِصْفُ مَا  فَرَضْتُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ يَعْفُونَ أَوْ  يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ  عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا أَقْرَبُ  لِلتَّقْوَى وَلَا  تَنْسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   ( 237 ) ) 

وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ   ) هَذَا فِي الْمُطَلَّقَةِ بَعْدَ الْفَرْضِ قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ فَلَهَا   نِصْفُ الْمَفْرُوضِ وَإِنْ مَاتَ أَحَدُهُمَا قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ فَلَهَا   كَمَالُ الْمَهْرِ الْمَفْرُوضِ وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْمَسِّ الْمَذْكُورِ  فِي  الْآيَةِ : الْجِمَاعُ وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِيمَا لَوْ  خَلَا  الرَّجُلُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ ثُمَّ طَلَّقَهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ  بِهَا  فَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا يَجِبُ لَهَا إِلَّا نِصْفُ  الصَّدَاقِ  وَلَا عِدَّةَ عَلَيْهَا لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَوْجَبَ  بِالطَّلَاقِ  قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ نِصْفَ الْمَهْرِ وَلَمْ يُوجِبِ  الْعِدَّةَ وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ  وَابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : يَجِبُ لَهَا كَمَالُ الْمَهْرِ وَعَلَيْهَا الْعِدَّةُ لِمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : إِذَا أُرْخِيَتِ السُّتُورُ فَقَدْ وَجَبَ الصَّدَاقُ وَمِثْلُهُ عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  وَحَمَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ قَوْلَ عُمَرَ  عَلَى   وُجُوبِ تَسْلِيمِ الصَّدَاقِ إِلَيْهَا إِذَا سَلَّمَتْ نَفْسَهَا لَا   عَلَى تَقْدِيرِ الصَّدَاقِ وَقِيلَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ نَاسِخَةٌ لِلْآيَةِ   الَّتِي فِي سُورَةِ الْأَحْزَابِ " فَمَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنْ عِدَّةٍ تَعْتَدُّونَهَا فَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ     " ( 49 - الْأَحْزَابِ ) فَقَدْ كَانَ لِلْمُطَلَّقَةِ قَبْلَ  الْمَسِيسِ  مَتَاعٌ فَنُسِخَتْ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ وَأَوْجَبَ  لِلْمُطَلَّقَةِ  الْمَفْرُوضَ لَهَا قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ نِصْفَ  الْمَفْرُوضِ وَلَا مَتَاعَ  لَهَا . 

وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَقَدْ فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً   ) أَيْ سَمَّيْتُمْ لَهُنَّ مَهْرًا ( فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ   ) أَيْ لَهَا نِصْفُ الْمَهْرِ الْمُسَمَّى ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَعْفُونَ   ) يَعْنِي النِّسَاءَ أَيْ إِلَّا أَنْ تَتْرُكَ الْمَرْأَةُ نَصِيبَهَا فَيَعُودُ جَمِيعُ الصَّدَاقِ إِلَى الزَّوْجِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَوْ يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ   ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ : فَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ هُوَ الْوَلِيُّ وَبِهِ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ مَعْنَاهُ : إِلَّا أَنْ تَعْفُوَ الْمَرْأَةُ بِتَرْكِ نَصِيبِهَا إِلَى   [ ص:  287 ] الزَّوْجِ  إِنْ كَانَتْ ثَيِّبًا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعَفْوِ أَوْ  يَعْفُو وَلِيُّهَا  فَيَتْرُكُ نَصِيبَهَا إِنْ كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ  بِكْرًا أَوْ غَيْرَ  جَائِزَةِ الْأَمْرِ فَيَجُوزُ عَفْوُ وَلِيِّهَا  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَلْقَمَةَ   وَعَطَاءٍ  وَالْحَسَنِ   وَالزُّهْرِيِّ  وَرَبِيعَةَ  وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا يَجُوزُ عَفْوُ الْوَلِيِّ إِذَا   كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ بِكْرًا فَإِنْ كَانَتْ ثَيِّبًا فَلَا يَجُوزُ   عَفْوُ وَلِيِّهَا وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ   النِّكَاحِ هُوَ الزَّوْجُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَلِيٍّ  وَبِهِ قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ   وَالشَّعْبِيِّ  وَشُرَيْحٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَقَالُوا   : لَا يَجُوزُ لِوَلِيِّهَا تَرْكُ الشَّيْءِ مِنَ الصَّدَاقِ بِكْرًا   كَانَتْ أَوْ ثَيِّبًا كَمَا لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ الطَّلَاقِ   بِالِاتِّفَاقِ وَكَمَا لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ أَنْ يَهَبَ شَيْئًا مِنْ   مَالِهَا وَقَالُوا : مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَعْفُوَ الْمَرْأَةُ   بِتَرْكِ نَصِيبِهَا فَيَعُودُ جَمِيعُ الصَّدَاقِ إِلَى الزَّوْجِ أَوْ   يَعْفُو الزَّوْجُ بِتَرْكِ نَصِيبِهِ فَيَكُونُ لَهَا جَمِيعُ الصَّدَاقِ   فَعَلَى هَذَا التَّأْوِيلِ وَجْهُ الْآيَةِ : الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ   النِّكَاحِ نِكَاحِ نَفْسِهِ فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ قَبْلَ الطَّلَاقِ أَوْ   بَعْدَهُ ( وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى     ) مَوْضِعُهُ رَفْعٌ بِالِابْتِدَاءِ أَيْ فَالْعَفْوُ أَقْرَبُ   لِلتَّقْوَى أَيْ إِلَى التَّقْوَى وَالْخِطَابُ لِلرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ   جَمِيعًا لِأَنَّ الْمُذَكَّرَ وَالْمُؤَنَّثَ إِذَا اجْتَمَعَا كَانَتِ   الْغَلَبَةُ لِلْمُذَكَّرِ مَعْنَاهُ : وَعَفْوُ بَعْضِكُمْ عَنْ بَعْضٍ   أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى ( وَلَا تَنْسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ     ) أَيْ إِفْضَالَ بَعْضِكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ بِإِعْطَاءِ الرَّجُلِ  تَمَامَ  الصَّدَاقِ أَوْ تَرْكِ الْمَرْأَةِ نَصِيبَهَا حَثَّهُمَا  جَمِيعًا عَلَى  الْإِحْسَانِ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ   ) . 
( حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ   ( 238 ) فَإِنْ   خِفْتُمْ فَرِجَالًا أَوْ رُكْبَانًا فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ فَاذْكُرُوا   اللَّهَ كَمَا عَلَّمَكُمْ مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ   ( 239 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى   ) أَيْ   وَاظِبُوا وَدَاوِمُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ الْمَكْتُوبَاتِ   بِمَوَاقِيتِهَا وَحُدُودِهَا وَإِتْمَامِ أَرْكَانِهَا ثُمَّ خَصَّ مِنْ   بَيْنِهَا الصَّلَاةَ الْوُسْطَى بِالْمُحَافَظَة  ِ   عَلَيْهَا دَلَالَةً عَلَى فَضْلِهَا وَالْوُسْطَى تَأْنِيثُ الْأَوْسَطِ   وَوَسَطُ الشَّيْءِ : خَيْرُهُ وَأَعْدَلُهُ وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ  مِنَ  الصَّحَابَةِ وَمَنْ بَعْدَهُمْ فِي الصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى فَقَالَ  قَوْمٌ  : هِيَ صَلَاةُ الْفَجْرِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عُمْرَ   وَابْنِ عُمَرَ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُعَاذٍ  وَجَابِرٍ  وَبِهِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ ،  وَإِلَيْهِ مَالَ مَالِكٌ   وَالشَّافِعِيُّ ،  لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ : ( وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ     ) وَالْقُنُوتُ طُولُ الْقِيَامِ وَصَلَاةُ الصُّبْحِ مَخْصُوصَةٌ   بِطُولِ الْقِيَامِ وَبِالْقُنُوتِ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى خَصَّهَا فِي   آيَةٍ أُخْرَى مِنْ بَيْنِ الصَّلَوَاتِ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ : " وَقُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ إِنَّ قُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ كَانَ مَشْهُودًا     " ( 78 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ) يَعْنِي تَشْهَدُهَا مَلَائِكَةُ اللَّيْلِ   وَمَلَائِكَةُ النَّهَارِ فَهِيَ مَكْتُوبَةٌ فِي دِيوَانِ اللَّيْلِ   وَدِيوَانِ النَّهَارِ وَلِأَنَّهَا بَيْنَ صَلَاتَيْ جَمْعٍ وَهِيَ لَا   تُقْصَرُ وَلَا تُجْمَعُ إِلَى غَيْرِهَا . 

وَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى أَنَّهَا صَلَاةُ الظُّهْرِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ   وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ   وَأُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ ،  لِأَنَّهَا فِي وَسَطِ النَّهَارِ وَهِيَ أَوْسَطُ صَلَاةِ النَّهَارِ فِي الطُّولِ .   [ ص: 288 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ اللُّؤْلُئِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو دَاوُدَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  أَنَا شُعْبَةُ ،  حَدَّثَنِي عَمْرُو بْنُ أَبِي حَكِيمٍ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ الزِّبْرِقَانَ  يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : كَانَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُصَلِّي الظُّهْرَ   بِالْهَاجِرَةِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ يُصَلِّي صَلَاةً أَشَدَّ عَلَى أَصْحَابِ   النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْهَا فَنَزَلَتْ : ( حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى   )   . 

وَذَهَبَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِلَى أَنَّهَا صَلَاةُ الْعَصْرِ رَوَاهُ   جَمَاعَةٌ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ   قَوْلُ عَلَيٍّ   وَعَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  وَأَبِي أَيُّوبَ   وَأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ   وَعَائِشَةَ  رِضْوَانُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَبِهِ قَالَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ  وَقَتَادَةُ  وَالْحَسَنُ    . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  عَنِ الْقَعْقَاعِ بْنِ حَكِيمٍ  عَنْ أَبِي يُونُسَ مَوْلَى عَائِشَةَ أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : أَمَرَتْنِي عَائِشَةُ  أَنْ أَكْتُبَ لَهَا مُصْحَفًا وَقَالَتْ : إِذَا بَلَغْتَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فَآذِنِّي ( حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى   ) فَلَمَّا بَلَغْتُهَا آذَنْتُهَا فَأَمْلَتْ عَلَيَّ ( حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى   ) " صَلَاةِ الْعَصْرِ . . . " ]
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (41)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 239 إلى الاية 245
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ   ) قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا : سَمِعْتُهَا مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَعَنْ حَفْصَةَ  مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ  أَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  أَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ  أَنَا سُفْيَانُ ،  عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ أَبِي النَّجُودِ  عَنْ زِرِّ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ  قَالَ : قُلْنَا لِعُبَيْدَةَ  سَلْ عَلِيًّا  عَنِ   الصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى فَسَأَلَهُ فَقَالَ : كُنَّا نَرَى أَنَّهَا   صَلَاةَ الْفَجْرِ حَتَّى سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ يَوْمَ الْخَنْدَقِ : " شَغَلُونَا عَنِ الصَّلَاةِ الْوُسْطَى صَلَاةِ الْعَصْرِ مَلَأَ اللَّهُ أَجْوَافَهُمْ وَقُبُورَهُمْ نَارًا     " وَلِأَنَّهَا صَلَاتَيْ نَهَارٍ وَصَلَاتَيْ لَيْلٍ وَقَدْ خَصَّهَا   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالتَّغْلِيظِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  أَنَا هِشَامٌ  أَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ  عَنْ أَبِي قِلَابَةَ  عَنْ أَبِي الْمَلِيحِ  قَالَ : كُنَّا مَعَ   [ ص: 289 ] بُرَيْدَةَ  فِي   غَزْوَةٍ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي غَيْمٍ فَقَالَ : بَكِّرُوا بِصَلَاةِ الْعَصْرِ   فَإِنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَنْ تَرَكَ صَلَاةَ الْعَصْرِ فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ   " . 

وَقَالَ  قَبِيصَةُ بْنُ ذُؤَيْبٍ     : هِيَ  صَلَاةُ الْمَغْرِبِ لِأَنَّهَا وَسَطٌ لَيْسَ بِأَقَلِّهَا وَلَا   بِأَكْثَرِهَا وَلَمْ يُنْقَلْ عَنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ السَّلَفِ أَنَّهَا   صَلَاةُ الْعِشَاءِ وَإِنَّمَا ذَكَرَهَا بَعْضُ الْمُتَأَخِّرِي  نَ   لِأَنَّهَا بَيْنَ صَلَاتَيْنِ لَا تُقْصَرَانِ وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : هِيَ   إِحْدَى الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسِ لَا بِعَيْنِهَا أَبْهَمَهَا اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى تَحْرِيضًا لِلْعِبَادِ عَلَى الْمُحَافَظَةِ عَلَى أَدَاءِ   جَمِيعِهَا كَمَا أَخْفَى لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ   وَسَاعَةَ إِجَابَةِ الدَّعْوَةِ فِي يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ وَأَخْفَى   الِاسْمَ الْأَعْظَمَ فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ لِيُحَافِظُوا عَلَى جَمِيعِهَا . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ   ) أَيْ مُطِيعِينَ قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ   وَعَطَاءٌ   وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَالْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ وطاووس؛    ; وَالْقُنُوتُ   : الطَّاعَةُ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " أُمَّةً قَانِتًا " ( 120 - النَّحْلِ ) أَيْ مُطِيعًا . 

وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ      : لِكُلِّ أَهْلِ دِينٍ صَلَاةٌ يَقُومُونَ فِيهَا عَاصِينَ فَقُومُوا   أَنْتُمْ لِلَّهِ فِي صَلَاتِكُمْ مُطِيعِينَ وَقِيلَ : الْقُنُوتُ   السُّكُوتُ عَمَّا لَا يَجُوزُ التَّكَلُّمُ بِهِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الضَّبِّيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مَنِيعٍ  أَنَا هُشَيْمٌ  أَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ أَبِي خَالِدٍ  عَنِ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ شُبَيْلٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي عَمْرٍو الشَّيْبَانِيِّ  عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ  قَالَ : كُنَّا   نَتَكَلَّمُ خَلْفَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فِي الصَّلَاةِ يُكَلِّمُ الرَّجُلُ مِنَّا صَاحِبَهُ إِلَى جَنْبِهِ   حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ (وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ   ) فَأُمِرْنَا بِالسُّكُوتِ وَنُهِينَا عَنِ الْكَلَامِ   . 

وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    :  خَاشِعِينَ وَقَالَ :  مِنَ الْقُنُوتِ طُولُ الرُّكُوعِ وَغَضُّ الْبَصَرِ  وَالرُّكُودُ  وَخَفْضُ الْجَنَاحِ كَانَ الْعُلَمَاءُ إِذَا قَامَ  أَحَدُهُمْ يُصَلِّي  يَهَابُ الرَّحْمَنَ أَنْ يَلْتَفِتَ أَوْ يَقْلِبَ  الْحَصَى أَوْ  يَعْبَثَ بِشَيْءٍ أَوْ يُحَدِّثَ نَفْسَهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ  أَمْرِ  الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا نَاسِيًا وَقِيلَ : الْمُرَادُ مِنَ الْقُنُوتِ  طُولُ  الْقِيَامِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ الضَّبِّيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  أَنَا  ابْنُ أَبِي عُمَرَ  أَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  عَنْ جَابِرٍ  قَالَ : قِيلَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَيُّ الصَّلَاةِ أَفْضَلُ؟ قَالَ : " طُولُ الْقُنُوتِ " وَقِيلَ ( قَانِتِينَ ) أَيْ دَاعِينَ . 

 [ ص: 290 ] دَلِيلُهُ مَا رُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : قَنَتَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شَهْرًا مُتَتَابِعًا يَدْعُو عَلَى أَحْيَاءٍ مِنْ سُلَيْمٍ  عَلَى رِعْلٍ  وَذَكْوَانَ  وَعُصَيَّةَ  وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ مُصَلِّينَ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " أَمَّنْ هُوَ قَانِتٌ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ   " ( 9 - الزُّمَرِ ) أَيْ مُصَلٍّ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ فَرِجَالًا   )   ( فَرِجَالًا ) أَيْ رَجَّالَةً يُقَالُ : رَاجِلٌ وَرِجَالٌ مِثْلُ صَاحِبٍ وَصِحَابٍ وَقَائِمٍ وَقِيَامٍ وَنَائِمٍ وَنِيَامٍ ( أَوْ رُكْبَانًا     ) عَلَى دَوَابِّهِمْ وَهُوَ جَمْعُ رَاكِبٍ مَعْنَاهُ إِنْ لَمْ   يُمْكِنْكُمْ أَنْ تُصَلُّوا قَانِتِينَ مُوَفِّينَ لِلصَّلَاةِ حَقَّهَا   لِخَوْفٍ فَصَلُّوا مُشَاةً عَلَى أَرْجُلِكُمْ أَوْ رُكْبَانًا عَلَى   ظُهُورِ دَوَابِّكُمْ وَهَذَا فِي حَالِ الْمُقَاتَلَةِ وَالْمُسَايَفَة  ِ   يُصَلِّي حَيْثُ كَانَ وَجْهُهُ رَاجِلًا أَوْ رَاكِبًا مُسْتَقْبِلَ   الْقِبْلَةِ وَغَيْرَ مُسْتَقْبَلِهَا وَيُومِئُ بِالرُّكُوعِ وَالسُّجُودِ   وَيَجْعَلُ السُّجُودَ أَخْفَضَ مِنَ الرُّكُوعِ وَكَذَلِكَ إِذَا   قَصَدَهُ سَبُعٌ أَوْ غَشِيَهُ سَيْلٌ يَخَافُ مِنْهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ   فَعَدَا أَمَامَهُ مُصَلِّيًا بِالْإِيمَاءِ يَجُوزُ . 

وَالصَّلَاةُ فِي حَالِ الْخَوْفِ عَلَى أَقْسَامٍ فَهَذِهِ صَلَاةُ شِدَّةِ الْخَوْفِ وَسَائِرُ   الْأَقْسَامِ سَيَأْتِي بَيَانُهَا فِي سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ إِنْ شَاءَ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى وَلَا يُنْتَقَصُ عَدَدُ الرَّكَعَاتِ بِالْخَوْفِ عِنْدَ   أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَرَوَى عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : فَرَضَ   اللَّهُ الصَّلَاةَ عَلَى لِسَانِ نَبِيِّكُمْ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْحَضَرِ أَرْبَعًا وَفِي السَّفَرِ رَكْعَتَيْنِ وَفِي   الْخَوْفِ رَكْعَةً وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَطَاءٍ وطاووس  وَالْحَسَنِ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ    : أَنَّهُ يُصَلِّي فِي حَالِ شِدَّةِ الْخَوْفِ رَكْعَةً وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ      : إِذَا كُنْتَ فِي الْقِتَالِ وَضَرَبَ النَّاسُ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا   فَقُلْ " سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا   اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ وَاذْكُرِ اللَّهَ فَتِلْكَ صَلَاتُكَ . . . " ]
( فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ   ) أَيْ فَصَلَّوُا الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسَ تَامَّةً بِحُقُوقِهَا ( كَمَا عَلَّمَكُمْ مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ   ) .
( وَالَّذِينَ  يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ  أَزْوَاجًا وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ  مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ غَيْرَ  إِخْرَاجٍ فَإِنْ خَرَجْنَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ فِي مَا فَعَلْنَ فِي  أَنْفُسِهِنَّ مِنْ مَعْرُوفٍ وَاللَّهُ  عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   ( 240 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ   ) يَا مَعْشَرَ الرِّجَالِ ( وَيَذَرُونَ ) أَيْ يَتْرُكُونَ ( أَزْوَاجًا ) أَيْ زَوْجَاتٍ ( وَصِيَّةً لِأَزْوَاجِهِمْ ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ  وَحَفْصٌ  وَصِيَّةً بِالنَّصْبِ عَلَى مَعْنَى   [ ص: 291 ] فَلْيُوصُوا وَصِيَّةً وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِالرَّفْعِ أَيْ كَتَبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْوَصِيَّةَ ( مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ     ) مَتَاعًا نُصِبَ عَلَى الْمَصْدَرِ أَيْ مَتِّعُوهُنَّ مَتَاعًا   وَقِيلَ : جَعَلَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ لَهُنَّ مَتَاعًا وَالْمَتَاعُ نَفَقَةُ   سَنَةٍ لِطَعَامِهَا وَكِسْوَتِهَا وَسَكَنِهَا وَمَا تَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ (   غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ    ) نُصِبَ عَلَى الْحَالِ  وَقِيلَ بِنَزْعِ حَرْفٍ عَلَى الصِّفَةِ أَيْ  مِنْ غَيْرِ إِخْرَاجٍ  نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي رَجُلٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الطَّائِفِ  يُقَالُ لَهُ حَكِيمُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ  هَاجَرَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  وَلَهُ   أَوْلَادٌ وَمَعَهُ أَبَوَاهُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ فَمَاتَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ   هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فَأَعْطَى النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   وَالِدَيْهِ وَأَوْلَادَهُ مِنْ مِيرَاثِهِ وَلَمْ يُعْطِ امْرَأَتَهُ   شَيْئًا وَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يُنْفِقُوا عَلَيْهَا مِنْ تَرِكَةِ زَوْجِهَا   حَوْلًا كَامِلًا وَكَانَتْ عِدَّةُ الْوَفَاةِ فِي ابْتِدَاءِ   الْإِسْلَامِ حَوْلًا كَامِلًا وَكَانَ يَحْرُمُ عَلَى الْوَارِثِ   إِخْرَاجُهَا مِنَ الْبَيْتِ قَبْلَ تَمَامِ الْحَوْلِ وَكَانَتْ   نَفَقَتُهَا وَسُكْنَاهَا وَاجِبَةٌ فِي مَالِ زَوْجِهَا تِلْكَ السَّنَةَ   مَا لَمْ تَخْرُجْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا الْمِيرَاثُ فَإِنْ خَرَجَتْ مِنْ   بَيْتِ زَوْجِهَا سَقَطَتْ نَفَقَتُهَا وَكَانَ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ أَنْ   يُوصِيَ بِهَا فَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ حَتَّى نَزَلَتْ آيَةُ الْمِيرَاثِ   فَنَسَخَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى نَفَقَةَ الْحَوْلِ بِالرُّبْعِ وَالثُّمْنِ   وَنَسَخَ عِدَّةَ الْحَوْلِ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرٍ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ خَرَجْنَ   ) يَعْنِي مِنْ قِبَلِ أَنْفُسِهِنَّ قَبْلَ الْحَوْلِ مِنْ غَيْرِ إِخْرَاجِ الْوَرَثَةِ ( فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ   ) يَا أَوْلِيَاءَ الْمَيِّتِ ( فِي مَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِنَّ مِنْ مَعْرُوفٍ   ) يَعْنِي التَّزَيُّنَ لِلنِّكَاحِ وَلِرَفْعِ الْجُنَاحِ عَنِ الرِّجَالِ وَجْهَانِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي قَطْعِ النَّفَقَةِ إِذَا خَرَجْنَ قَبْلَ انْقِضَاءِ الْحَوْلِ . 

وَالْآخَرُ : لَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي تَرْكِ مَنْعِهِنَّ مِنَ   الْخُرُوجِ لِأَنَّ مُقَامَهَا فِي بَيْتِ زَوْجِهَا حَوْلًا غَيْرُ   وَاجِبٍ عَلَيْهَا خَيَّرَهَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بَيْنَ أَنْ تُقِيمَ   حَوْلًا وَلَهَا النَّفَقَةُ وَالسُّكْنَى وَبَيْنَ أَنْ تَخْرُجَ فَلَا   نَفَقَةَ وَلَا سُكْنَى إِلَى أَنْ نَسَخَهُ بِأَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ   وَعَشْرٍ . 

( وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   ) . 
( وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ   ( 241 ) كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ   ( 242 ) ) 

( وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ     ) إِنَّمَا أَعَادَ ذِكْرَ الْمُتْعَةِ هَاهُنَا لِزِيَادَةِ مَعْنًى   وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ فِي غَيْرِهَا بَيَانَ حُكْمِ غَيْرِ الْمَمْسُوسَةِ وَفِي   هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ بَيَانُ حُكْمِ جَمِيعِ الْمُطَلَّقَاتِ فِي الْمُتْعَةِ   وَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُ لَمَا نَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ   ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ ( حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ     ) ( 236 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) قَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ : إِنْ   أَحْسَنْتُ فَعَلْتُ وَإِنْ لَمْ أُرِدْ ذَلِكَ لَمْ أَفْعَلْ فَقَالَ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ     ) جَعَلَ الْمُتْعَةَ لَهُنَّ بِلَامِ التَّمْلِيكِ فَقَالَ : ( حَقًّا   عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ ) يَعْنِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْمُتَّقِينَ الشِّرْكَ . 
[ ص: 292 ]   ( أَلَمْ  تَرَ  إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ حَذَرَ   الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ   لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا  يَشْكُرُونَ    ( 243 ) وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 244 ) مَنْ   ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ   أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ   تُرْجَعُونَ   ( 245 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ   ) قَالَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ التَّفْسِيرِ : كَانَتْ قَرْيَةٌ يُقَالُ لَهَا : دَاوَرْدَانُ  قِبَلَ وَاسِطَ  بِهَا   وَقَعَ الطَّاعُونُ فَخَرَجَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهَا وَبَقِيَتْ طَائِفَةٌ   فَهَلَكَ أَكْثَرُ مَنْ بَقِيَ فِي الْقَرْيَةِ وَسَلِمَ الَّذِينَ   خَرَجُوا فَلَمَّا ارْتَفَعَ الطَّاعُونُ رَجَعُوا سَالِمِينَ فَقَالَ   الَّذِينَ بَقُوا : أَصْحَابُنَا كَانُوا أَحْزَمَ مِنَّا لَوْ صَنَعْنَا   كَمَا صَنَعُوا لَبَقِينَا وَلَئِنْ وَقَعَ الطَّاعُونُ ثَانِيَةً   لَنَخْرُجَنَّ إِلَى أَرْضٍ لَا وَبَاءَ بِهَا فَوَقَعَ الطَّاعُونُ مِنْ   قَابَلٍ فَهَرَبَ عَامَّةُ أَهْلِهَا وَخَرَجُوا حَتَّى نَزَلُوا وَادِيًا   أَفْيَحَ فَلَمَّا نَزَلُوا الْمَكَانَ الَّذِي يَبْتَغُونَ فِيهِ   النَّجَاةَ نَادَاهُمْ مَلِكٌ مِنْ أَسْفَلِ الْوَادِي وَآخَرُ مِنْ   أَعْلَاهُ : أَنْ مُوتُوا فَمَاتُوا جَمِيعًا . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَامِرِ بْنِ رَبِيعَةَ  أَنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ خَرَجَ إِلَى الشَّامِ  فَلَمَّا جَاءَ سَرْغَ  بَلَغَهُ أَنَّ الْوَبَاءَ قَدْ وَقَعَ بِالشَّامِ  فَأَخْبَرَهُ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِذَا   سَمِعْتُمْ بِهِ بِأَرْضٍ فَلَا تَقْدَمُوا عَلَيْهِ وَإِذَا وَقَعَ   بِأَرْضٍ وَأَنْتُمْ بِهَا فَلَا تَخْرُجُوا فِرَارًا مِنْهُ   " فَرَجَعَ عُمْرُ  مِنْ سَرْغَ  قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : إِنَّمَا فَرُّوا مِنَ الْجِهَادِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ مَلِكًا مِنْ مُلُوكِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  أَمَرَهُمْ   أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا إِلَى قِتَالِ عَدُوِّهِمْ فَعَسْكَرُوا ثُمَّ جَبَنُوا   وَكَرِهُوا الْمَوْتَ فَاعْتَلَوْا وَقَالُوا لِمَلِكِهِمْ : إِنَّ   الْأَرْضَ الَّتِي تَأْتِيهَا بِهَا الْوَبَاءُ فَلَا نَأْتِيهَا حَتَّى   يَنْقَطِعَ مِنْهَا الْوَبَاءُ فَأَرْسَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَوْتَ   فَخَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ فِرَارًا مِنَ الْمَوْتِ فَلَمَّا رَأَى   الْمَلِكُ ذَلِكَ قَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ يَعْقُوبَ  وَإِلَهَ مُوسَى  قَدْ   تَرَى مَعْصِيَةَ عِبَادِكَ فَأَرِهِمْ آيَةً فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى   يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ الْفِرَارَ مِنْكَ فَلَمَّا   خَرَجُوا قَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : مُوتُوا عُقُوبَةً لَهُمْ   فَمَاتُوا جَمِيعًا وَمَاتَتْ دَوَابُّهُمْ كَمَوْتِ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ   فَأَتَى عَلَيْهِمْ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَيَّامٍ حَتَّى انْتَفَخُوا وَأَرْوَحَتْ   أَجْسَادُهُمْ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهِمُ النَّاسُ فَعَجَزُوا   [ ص: 293 ] عَنْ دَفْنِهِمْ فَحَظَرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ حَظِيرَةً دُونَ السِّبَاعِ وَتَرَكُوهُمْ فِيهَا . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَبْلَغِ عَدَدِهِمْ قَالَ  عَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ    : كَانُوا ثَلَاثَةَ آلَافٍ وَقَالَ وَهْبٌ    : أَرْبَعَةُ آلَافٍ وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : ثَمَانِيَةُ آلَافٍ وَقَالَ أَبُو رَوْقٍ    : عَشَرَةُ آلَافٍ وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : بِضْعَةٌ وَثَلَاثُونَ أَلْفًا وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : أَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفًا وَقَالَ عَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ      : سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا وَأَوْلَى الْأَقَاوِيلِ : قَوْلُ مَنْ قَالَ   كَانُوا زِيَادَةً عَلَى عَشَرَةِ آلَافٍ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَالَ "   وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ " وَالْأُلُوفُ جَمْعُ الْكَثِيرِ وَجَمْعُهُ الْقَلِيلُ   آلَافٌ وَلَا يُقَالُ لِمَا دُونَ عَشَرَةِ آلَافٍ أُلُوفٌ قَالُوا :   فَأَتَتْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ مُدَّةٌ وَقَدْ بَلِيَتْ أَجْسَادُهُمْ وَعَرِيَتْ   عِظَامُهُمْ فَمَرَّ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبِيٌّ يُقَالُ لَهُ حِزْقِيلُ بْنُ بُودَى  ثَالِثُ خُلَفَاءِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْقَيِّمَ بِأَمْرِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  كَانَ بَعْدَ مُوسَى  يُوشَعَ بْنَ نُونٍ  ثُمَّ كَالِبَ بْنَ يُوقَنَّا  ثُمَّ حِزْقِيلَ  وَكَانَ   يُقَالُ لَهُ ابْنُ الْعَجُوزِ لِأَنَّ أُمَّهُ كَانَتْ عَجُوزًا   فَسَأَلَتِ اللَّهَ الْوَلَدَ بَعْدَ مَا كَبِرَتْ وَعَقِمَتْ فَوَهَبَهُ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لَهَا قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    : هُوَ ذُو الْكِفْلِ  وَسُمِّيَ حِزْقِيلُ  ذَا الْكِفْلِ  لِأَنَّهُ تَكَفَّلَ بِسَبْعِينَ نَبِيًّا وَأَنْجَاهُمْ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ فَلَمَّا مَرَّ حِزْقِيلُ  عَلَى   أُولَئِكَ الْمَوْتَى وَقَفَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَجَعَلَ يَتَفَكَّرُ فِيهِمْ   مُتَعَجِّبًا فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِلَيْهِ تُرِيدُ أَنْ أُرِيَكَ   آيَةً؟ قَالَ نَعَمْ : فَأَحْيَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَقِيلَ : دَعَا حِزْقِيلُ  رَبَّهُ أَنْ يُحْيِيَهُمْ فَأَحْيَاهُمْ . 

وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : هُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمُ حِزْقِيلَ  أَحْيَاهُمُ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ ثَمَانِيَةِ أَيَّامٍ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا أَصَابَهُمْ ذَلِكَ خَرَجَ حِزْقِيلُ  فِي   طَلَبِهِمْ فَوَجَدَهُمْ مَوْتَى فَبَكَى وَقَالَ : يَا رَبِّ كُنْتُ فِي   قَوْمٍ يَحْمَدُونَكَ وَيُسَبِّحُونَك  َ وَيُقَدِّسُونَك  َ  وَيُكَبِّرُونَك  َ  وَيُهَلِّلُونَك  َ فَبَقِيتُ وَحِيدًا لَا قَوْمَ لِي  فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى إِلَيْهِ : أَنِّي جَعَلْتُ حَيَاتَهُمْ  إِلَيْكَ قَالَ حِزْقِيلُ    : احْيَوْا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ فَعَاشُوا . 

قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    :  إِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  حِينَ أُحْيَوْا سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا  وَبِحَمْدِكَ لَا إِلَهَ  إِلَّا أَنْتَ فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ  وَعَاشُوا دَهْرًا طَوِيلًا  وَسَحْنَةُ الْمَوْتِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ لَا  يَلْبَسُونَ ثَوْبًا إِلَّا  عَادَ دَسَمًا مِثْلَ الْكَفَنِ حَتَّى مَاتُوا  لِآجَالِهِمُ الَّتِي  كُتِبَتْ لَهُمْ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : وَإِنَّهَا لَتُوجَدُ الْيَوْمَ فِي ذَلِكَ السِّبْطِ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ  تِلْكَ الرِّيحُ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    :   [ ص:  294 ] مَقَتَهُمُ  اللَّهُ عَلَى فِرَارِهِمْ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ  فَأَمَاتَهُمْ عُقُوبَةً لَهُمْ  ثُمَّ بُعِثُوا لِيَسْتَوْفُوا مُدَّةَ  آجَالِهِمْ [ وَلَوْ جَاءَتْ  آجَالُهُمْ ] مَا بُعِثُوا فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ  تَعَالَى : ( أَلَمْ تَرَ )  أَيْ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ بِإِعْلَامِي إِيَّاكَ  وَهُوَ مِنْ رُؤْيَةِ  الْقَلْبِ . 

قَالَ أَهْلُ الْمَعَانِي : هُوَ تَعْجِيبٌ يَقُولُ هَلْ رَأَيْتَ   مِثْلَهُمْ؟ كَمَا تَقُولُ : أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى مَا يَصْنَعُ فُلَانٌ؟   وَكُلُّ مَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ أَلَمْ تَرَ وَلَمْ يُعَايِنْهُ النَّبِيُّ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَهَذَا وَجْهُهُ ( إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ     ) جَمْعُ أَلْفٍ وَقِيلَ مُؤْتَلِفَةٌ قُلُوبُهُمْ جَمْعُ آلِفٍ مِثْلُ   قَاعِدٍ وَقَعُودٍ وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ الْمُرَادَ مِنْهُ الْعَدَدُ (   حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ ) أَيْ خَوْفَ الْمَوْتِ ( فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا   ) أَمْرُ تَحْوِيلٍ كَقَوْلِهِ " كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ " ( 65 - الْبَقَرَةِ ( ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ   ) بَعْدَ مَوْتِهِمْ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ   ) قِيلَ هُوَ عَلَى الْعُمُومِ فِي حَقِّ الْكَافَّةِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَقِيلَ عَلَى الْخُصُوصِ فِي حَقِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَشْكُرُونَ   ) أَمَّا الْكُفَّارُ فَلَمْ يَشْكُرُوا وَأَمَّا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ فَلَمْ يَبْلُغُوا غَايَةَ الشُّكْرِ . 

( وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ أَعْدَاءَ اللَّهِ ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     ) قَالَ أَكْثَرُ أَهْلِ التَّفْسِيرِ : هَذَا خِطَابٌ لِلَّذِينِ   أُحْيَوْا أُمِرُوا بِالْقِتَالِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَخَرَجُوا مِنْ   دِيَارِهِمْ فِرَارًا مِنَ الْجِهَادِ فَأَمَاتَهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ   أَحْيَاهُمْ وَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يُجَاهِدُوا : وَقِيلَ : الْخِطَابُ   لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ أَمَرَهُمْ بِالْجِهَادِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا ) الْقَرْضُ اسْمٌ   لِكُلِّ مَا يُعْطِيهِ الْإِنْسَانُ لِيُجَازَى عَلَيْهِ فَسَمَّى  اللَّهَ  تَعَالَى عَمَلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَهُ عَلَى رَجَاءِ مَا  وَعَدَهُمْ مِنَ  الثَّوَابِ قَرْضًا لِأَنَّهُمْ يَعْمَلُونَهُ لِطَلَبِ  ثَوَابِهِ قَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ     :  الْقَرْضُ مَا أَسْلَفْتَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ أَوْ سَيِّئٍ وَأَصْلُ   الْقَرْضِ فِي اللُّغَةِ الْقَطْعُ سُمِّيَ بِهِ الْقَرْضُ لِأَنَّهُ   يَقْطَعُ مِنْ مَالِهِ شَيْئًا يُعْطِيهِ لِيَرْجِعَ إِلَيْهِ مِثْلُهُ   وَقِيلَ فِي الْآيَةِ اخْتِصَارٌ مَجَازُهُ : مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ   عِبَادَ اللَّهِ وَالْمُحْتَاجِي  نَ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ   " ( 57 - الْأَحْزَابِ ) أَيْ يُؤْذُونَ عِبَادَ اللَّهِ كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ الصَّحِيحِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ   اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ : يَابْنَ آدَمَ   اسْتَطْعَمْتُكَ فَلَمْ تُطْعِمْنِي قَالَ : يَا رَبِّ كَيْفَ أُطْعِمُكَ   وَأَنْتَ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ؟ قَالَ : اسْتَطْعَمَكَ عَبْدِي فُلَانٌ   فَلَمْ تُطْعِمْهُ أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّكَ لَوْ أَطْعَمْتَهُ لَوَجَدْتَ   ذَلِكَ عِنْدِي   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ   ) أَيْ يُنْفِقُ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ ( قَرْضًا حَسَنًا   ) قَالَ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْوَاقِدِيُّ    : يَعْنِي مُحْتَسِبًا طَيِّبَةً بِهَا نَفْسُهُ وَقَالَ ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ    : مِنْ مَالٍ حَلَالٍ وَقِيلَ لَا يَمُنُّ بِهِ وَلَا يُؤْذِي ( فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَأَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَيَعْقُوبُ    " فَيُضَعِّفَهُ " وَبَابُهُ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ وَوَافَقَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو  فِي   سُورَةِ الْأَحْزَابِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ " فَيُضَاعِفَهُ "  بِالْأَلْفِ  مُخَفَّفًا وَهُمَا لُغَتَانِ وَدَلِيلُ التَّشْدِيدِ  قَوْلُهُ   [ ص: 295 ]   ( أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً   ) لِأَنَّ التَّشْدِيدَ لِلتَّكْثِيرِ وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَعَاصِمٌ  وَيَعْقُوبُ  بِنَصْبِ   الْفَاءِ وَكَذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ الْحَدِيدِ عَلَى جَوَابِ   الِاسْتِفْهَامِ وَقِيلَ بِإِضْمَارِ أَنْ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِرَفْعِ   الْفَاءِ نَسَقًا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : يُقْرِضُ ( أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً   ) قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ  هَذَا التَّضْعِيفُ لَا يَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَقِيلَ سَبْعُمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ ( وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  وَحَمْزَةُ  يَبْسُطُ   هَاهُنَا وَفِي الْأَعْرَافِ بَسْطَةً بِالسِّينِ كَنَظَائِرِهِمَ  ا   وَقَرَأَهُمَا الْآخَرُونَ بِالصَّادِّ قِيلَ يَقْبِضُ بِإِمْسَاكِ   الرِّزْقِ وَالنَّفْسِ وَالتَّقْتِيرِ وَيَبْسُطُ بِالتَّوْسِيعِ وَقِيلَ   يَقْبِضُ بِقَبُولِ التَّوْبَةِ وَالصَّدَقَةِ وَيَبْسُطُ بِالْخَلَفِ   وَالثَّوَابِ وَقِيلَ هُوَ الْإِحْيَاءُ وَالْإِمَاتَةُ فَمَنْ أَمَاتَهُ   فَقَدْ قَبَضَهُ وَمَنْ مَدَّ لَهُ فِي عُمْرِهِ فَقَدْ بَسَطَ لَهُ   وَقِيلَ هَذَا فِي الْقُلُوبِ لَمَّا أَمَرَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   بِالصَّدَقَةِ أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُمْ لَا يُمْكِنُهُمْ ذَلِكَ إِلَّا   بِتَوْفِيقِهِ قَالَ : يَقْبِضُ بَعْضَ الْقُلُوبِ فَلَا يَنْشَطُ بِخَيْرٍ   وَيَبْسُطُ بَعْضَهَا فَيُقَدِّمُ لِنَفْسِهِ خَيْرًا كَمَا جَاءَ فِي   الْحَدِيثِ " الْقُلُوبُ بَيْنَ أُصْبُعَيْنِ مِنْ أَصَابِعِ الرَّحْمَنِ يُقَلِّبُهَا اللَّهُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ   " الْحَدِيثَ . 

( وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ ) أَيْ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعُودُونَ فَيَجْزِيكُمْ بِأَعْمَالِكُمْ وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : الْهَاءُ رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى التُّرَابِ كِنَايَةً عَنْ غَيْرِ مَذْكُورٍ أَيْ مِنَ التُّرَابِ خَلَقَهُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ يَعُودُونَ .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (42)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 246 إلى الاية 249
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَأِ مِنْ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى إِذْ  قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ  لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ قَالَ هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ  كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ أَلَّا  تُقَاتِلُوا قَالُوا وَمَا لَنَا  أَلَّا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا  وَأَبْنَائِنَا فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ  عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ   ( 246 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلَأِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ     ) وَالْمَلَأُ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ : وُجُوهُهُمْ وَأَشْرَافُهُمْ وَأَصْلُ   الْمَلَأِ الْجَمَاعَةُ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلَا وَاحِدَ لَهُ مِنْ لَفْظِهِ   كَالْقَوْمِ وَالرَّهْطِ وَالْإِبِلِ وَالْخَيْلِ وَالْجَيْشِ وَجَمْعُهُ   أَمْلَاءٌ ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى   ) أَيْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِ مُوسَى    ( إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ   ) وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي ذَلِكَ النَّبِيِّ فَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  هُوَ يُوشَعُ بْنُ نُونِ بْنِ افْرَائِيمَ بْنِ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ  وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : اسْمُهُ شَمْعُونُ  وَإِنَّمَا   سُمِّيَ شَمْعُونَ لِأَنَّ أُمَّهُ دَعَتِ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَرْزُقَهَا   غُلَامًا فَاسْتَجَابَ اللَّهُ دُعَاءَهَا فَوَلَدَتْ غُلَامًا فَسَمَّتْهُ   سَمْعُونَ تَقُولُ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى دُعَائِي وَالسِّينُ تَصِيرُ   شِينًا بِالْعِبْرَانِي  َّةِ وَهُوَ شَمْعُونُ بْنُ صَفِيَّةَ بْنِ عَلْقَمَةَ مِنْ وَلَدِ لَاوِي بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ  ، وَقَالَ سَائِرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : هُوَ إِشْمَوِيلُ  وَهُوَ بِالْعِبْرَانِي  َّةِ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ يَالَ بْنِ عَلْقَمَةَ  ، وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : هُوَ مِنْ نَسْلِ هَارُونَ  وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هُوَ إِشْمَوِيلُ  وَهُوَ بِالْعِبْرَانِي  َّةِ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنَ يَالَ بْنِ عَلْقَمَةَ    .   [ ص: 296 ] 

وَقَالَ وَهْبٌ   وَابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ : كَانَ سَبَبُ مَسْأَلَتِهِمْ إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ لَمَّا مَاتَ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ خَلَفَ بَعْدَهُ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  يُوشَعُ بْنُ نُونٍ  ، يُقِيمُ فِيهِمُ التَّوْرَاةَ وَأَمْرَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى حَتَّى قَبَضَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ثُمَّ خَلَفَ فِيهِمْ كَالِبُ  كَذَلِكَ حَتَّى قَبَضَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ثُمَّ خَلَفَ حِزْقِيلُ  حَتَّى قَبَضَهُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ عَظُمَتِ الْأَحْدَاثُ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَنَسُوا عَهْدَ اللَّهِ حَتَّى عَبَدُوا الْأَوْثَانَ فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِمْ إِلْيَاسَ  نَبِيًّا فَدَعَاهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَكَانَتِ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  يُبْعَثُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِتَجْدِيدِ مَا نَسُوا مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ ثُمَّ خَلَفَ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِلْيَاسَ  الْيَسَعَ  فَكَانَ   فِيهِمْ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ قَبَضَهُ اللَّهُ وَخَلَفَ فِيهِمُ   الْخُلُوفُ وَعَظُمَتِ الْخَطَايَا فَظَهَرَ لَهُمْ عَدُوٌّ يُقَالُ لَهُ   الْبِلْشَاثَا وَهُمْ قَوْمُ جَالُوتَ  كَانُوا يَسْكُنُونَ سَاحِلَ بَحْرِ الرُّومِ  بَيْنَ مِصْرَ  وَفِلَسْطِينَ  وَهُمُ الْعَمَالِقَةُ  فَظَهَرُوا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَغَلَبُوا   عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِنْ أَرْضِهِمْ وَسَبَوْا كَثِيرًا مِنْ ذَرَارِيهِمْ   وَأَسَرُوا مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ مُلُوكِهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ وَأَرْبَعَمِائَ  ةِ   غُلَامٍ فَضَرَبُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْجِزْيَةَ وَأَخَذُوا تَوْرَاتَهُمْ   وَلَقِيَ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْهُمْ بَلَاءً وَشِدَّةً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ   لَهُمْ نَبِيٌّ يُدِيرُ أَمْرَهُمْ وَكَانَ سِبْطُ النُّبُوَّةِ قَدْ   هَلَكُوا فَلَمْ يَبْقَ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا امْرَأَةً حُبْلَى فَحَبَسُوهَا   فِي بَيْتٍ رَهْبَةً أَنْ تَلِدَ جَارِيَةً فَتُبَدِّلَهَا بِغُلَامٍ لِمَا   تَرَى مِنْ رَغْبَةِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فِي وَلَدِهَا وَجَعَلَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ تَدْعُو اللَّهَ أَنْ يَرْزُقَهَا غُلَامًا فَوَلَدَتْ غُلَامًا فَسَمَّتْهُ إِشْمَوِيلَ  تَقُولُ   : سَمِعَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى دُعَائِي فَكَبِرَ الْغُلَامُ فَأَسْلَمَتْهُ   لِيَتَعَلَّمَ التَّوْرَاةَ فِي بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَكَفَلَهُ شَيْخٌ  مِنْ  عُلَمَائِهِمْ وَتَبَنَّاهُ فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ الْغُلَامُ أَتَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ  وَهُوَ نَائِمٌ إِلَى جَنْبِ الشَّيْخِ وَكَانَ لَا يَأْتَمِنُ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدًا فَدَعَاهُ جِبْرِيلُ  بِلَحْنِ الشَّيْخِ يَا إِشْمَوِيلُ  فَقَامَ   الْغُلَامُ فَزِعًا إِلَى الشَّيْخِ فَقَالَ : يَا أَبَتَاهُ  دَعَوْتَنِي؟  فَكَرِهَ الشَّيْخُ أَنْ يَقُولَ لَا فَيَفْزَعُ الْغُلَامُ  فَقَالَ يَا  بُنَيَّ ارْجِعْ فَنَمْ فَرَجَعَ الْغُلَامُ فَنَامَ ثُمَّ  دَعَاهُ  الثَّانِيَةَ فَقَالَ الْغُلَامُ : يَا أَبَتِ دَعَوْتَنِي؟  فَقَالَ  ارْجِعْ فَنَمَّ فَإِنْ دَعْوَتُكَ الثَّالِثَةَ فَلَا تُجِبْنِي (   فَرَجَعَ الْغُلَامُ فَنَامَ ) فَلَمَّا كَانَتِ الثَّالِثَةُ ظَهَرَ  لَهُ جِبْرِيلُ  فَقَالَ  لَهُ : اذْهَبْ  إِلَى قَوْمِكَ فَبَلِّغْهُمْ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ قَدْ بَعَثَكَ فِيهِمْ نَبِيًّا فَلَمَّا أَتَاهُمْ  كَذَّبُوهُ  وَقَالُوا : اسْتَعْجَلْتَ بِالنُّبُوَّةِ وَلَمْ تَنَلْكَ  وَقَالُوا لَهُ  : إِنْ كُنْتَ صَادِقًا فَابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ  فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ آيَةً مِنْ نُبُوَّتِكَ وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ قِوَامُ  أَمْرِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  بِالِاجْتِمَاعِ   عَلَى الْمُلُوكِ وَطَاعَةِ الْمُلُوكِ لِأَنْبِيَائِهِ  مْ فَكَانَ   الْمَلِكُ هُوَ الَّذِي يَسِيرُ بِالْجُمُوعِ وَالنَّبِيُّ يُقِيمُ لَهُ   أَمْرَهُ وَيُشِيرُ عَلَيْهِ بِرُشْدِهِ وَيَأْتِيهِ بِالْخَبَرِ مِنْ   رَبِّهِ قَالَ  وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ    : بَعَثَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِشْمَوِيلَ  نَبِيًّا فَلَبِثُوا أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً بِأَحْسَنِ حَالٍ ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنْ أَمْرِ جَالُوتَ  وَالْعَمَالِقَة  ِ  مَا كَانَ فَقَالُوا لِإِشْمَوِيلَ    : ( ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) جَزْمٌ عَلَى جَوَابِ الْأَمْرِ فَلَمَّا قَالُوا لَهُ ذَلِكَ ( قَالَ هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ   ) اسْتِفْهَامُ شَكٍّ . 

قَرَأَ نَافِعٌ    :  عَسَيْتُمْ بِكَسْرِ  السِّينِ كُلَّ الْقُرْآنِ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ  بِالْفَتْحِ وَهِيَ  اللُّغَةُ الْفَصِيحَةُ بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : (  عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ )  ( إِنْ كُتِبَ ) فُرِضَ ( عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ ) مَعَ  ذَلِكَ الْمَلِكِ  ( أَلَّا تُقَاتِلُوا   ) أَنْ لَا تَفُوا بِمَا تَقُولُوا مَعَهُ ( قَالُوا وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ     ) فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَمَا وَجْهُ دُخُولِ أَنْ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ   وَالْعَرَبُ لَا تَقُولُ مَا لَكَ أَنْ لَا تَفْعَلَ وَإِنَّمَا يُقَالُ   مَا لَكَ لَا تَفْعَلُ؟ قِيلَ : دُخُولُ أَنْ وَحَذْفُهَا لُغَتَانِ   صَحِيحَتَانِ   [ ص: 297 ] فَالْإِثْبَاتُ   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " مَا لَكَ أَنْ لَا تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ " (   32 - الْحِجْرِ ) وَالْحَذْفُ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " مَا لَكُمْ لَا   تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ " ( 8 - الْحَدِيدِ ) وَقَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ    : مَعْنَاهُ وَمَا لَنَا فِي أَنْ لَا نُقَاتِلَ فَحَذَفَ " فِي " وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ      : أَيْ وَمَا يَمْنَعُنَا أَنْ لَا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " مَا مَنَعَكَ أن لا تَسْجُدَ " ( 12 -   الْأَعْرَافِ ) وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ    : " أَنْ " هَاهُنَا زَائِدَةٌ مَعْنَاهُ : وَمَا لَنَا لَا نُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ( وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا     ) أَيْ أُخْرِجَ مَنْ غُلِبَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ ظَاهِرُ   الْكَلَامِ الْعُمُومُ وَبَاطِنُهُ الْخُصُوصُ لِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا   لِنَبِيِّهِمُ : ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   كَانُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ وَأَوْطَانِهِمْ وَإِنَّمَا أُخْرِجَ مَنْ أُسِرَ   مِنْهُمْ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا مُجِيبِينَ لِنَبِيِّهِمْ :   إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَزْهَدُ فِي الْجِهَادِ إِذْ كُنَّا مَمْنُوعِينَ فِي   بِلَادِنَا لَا يَظْهَرُ عَلَيْنَا عَدُوُّنَا فَأَمَّا إِذَا بَلَغَ   ذَلِكَ مِنَّا فَنُطِيعُ رَبَّنَا فِي الْجِهَادِ وَنَمْنَعُ نِسَاءَنَا   وَأَوْلَادَنَا . 

قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا   ) أَعْرَضُوا عَنِ الْجِهَادِ وَضَيَّعُوا أَمْرَ اللَّهِ ( إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ   ) الَّذِينَ عَبَرُوا النَّهْرَ مَعَ طَالُوتَ  وَاقْتَصَرُوا عَلَى الْغُرْفَةِ عَلَى مَا سَيَأْتِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ ) .
( وَقَالَ  لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ  بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا  قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ  عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ  بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِنَ  الْمَالِ قَالَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً  فِي الْعِلْمِ  وَالْجِسْمِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ  عَلِيمٌ   ( 247 ) ) 

(    47 وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ مَلِكًا   ) وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ إِشْمَوِيلَ  سَأَلَ   اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ لَهُمْ مَلِكًا فَأَتَى بِعَصَا وَقَرْنٍ   فِيهِ دُهْنُ الْقُدْسِ وَقِيلَ لَهُ : إِنَّ صَاحِبَكُمُ الَّذِي  يَكُونُ  مَلِكًا طَوُلُهُ طُولُ هَذِهِ الْعَصَا وَانْظُرْ هَذَا  الْقَرْنَ الَّذِي  فِيهِ الدُّهْنُ فَإِذَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْكَ رَجُلٌ  فَنَشَّ الدُّهْنُ  الَّذِي فِي الْقَرْنِ فَهُوَ مَلِكُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فَادَّهِنْ بِهِ رَأْسَهُ وَمَلِّكْهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ طَالُوتُ  اسْمُهُ بِالْعِبْرَانِي  َّةِ شَاوِلُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ  مِنْ أَوْلَادِ بِنْيَامِينَ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ  سُمِّيَ طَالُوتَ  لِطُولِهِ وَكَانَ أَطْوَلَ مِنْ كُلِّ أَحَدٍ بِرَأْسِهِ وَمَنْكِبَيْهِ وَكَانَ رَجُلًا دَبَّاغًا يَعْمَلُ الْأَدِيمَ قَالَهُ وَهْبٌ  وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ      : كَانَ رَجُلًا سَقَّاءً يَسْقِي عَلَى حِمَارٍ لَهُ مِنَ النِّيلِ   فَضَلَّ حِمَارُهُ فَخَرَجَ فِي طَلَبِهِ وَقِيلَ كَانَ خَرَبَنْدَجًا   وَقَالَ وَهْبٌ    : بَلْ ضَلَّتْ حُمُرٌ لِأَبِي طَالُوتَ  فَأَرْسَلَهُ وَغُلَامًا لَهُ فِي طَلَبِهَا فَمَرَّ بِبَيْتِ إِشْمَوِيلَ  فَقَالَ الْغُلَامُ لِطَالُوتَ      : لَوْ دَخَلْنَا عَلَى هَذَا النَّبِيِّ فَسَأَلْنَاهُ عَنْ أَمْرِ   الْحُمُرِ لِيُرْشِدَنَا وَيَدْعُوَ لَنَا فَدَخَلَا عَلَيْهِ فَبَيْنَمَا   هُمَا عِنْدَهُ يَذْكُرَانِ لَهُ شَأْنَ الْحُمُرِ إِذْ نَشَّ الدُّهْنُ   الَّذِي فِي الْقَرْنِ فَقَامَ إِشْمَوِيلُ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فَقَاسَ   [ ص: 298 ] طَالُوتَ بِالْعَصَا فَكَانَتْ طُولَهُ فَقَالَ لِطَالُوتَ  قَرِّبْ رَأْسَكَ فَقَرَّبَهُ فَدَهَنَهُ بِدُهْنِ الْقُدْسِ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ : أَنْتَ مَلِكُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  الَّذِي أَمَرَنِي اللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَنْ أُمَلِّكَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَالَ طَالُوتُ    : أَمَا عَلِمْتَ أَنَّ سِبْطِي أَدْنَى أَسْبَاطِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَبَيْتِي أَدْنَى بُيُوتِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ؟ ( قَالَ بَلَى ) قَالَ فَبِأَيِّ آيَةٍ قَالَ : بِآيَةِ أَنَّكَ تَرْجِعُ وَقَدْ وَجَدَ أَبُوكَ حُمُرَهُ فَكَانَ كَذَلِكَ . 

ثُمَّ قَالَ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ    : إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ  مَلِكًا ( قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا   ) أَيْ مِنْ أَيْنَ يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا ( وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ   ) أَوْلَى ( بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ   ) وَإِنَّمَا قَالُوا ذَلِكَ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  سِبْطَانِ : سِبْطُ نُبُوَّةٍ وَسِبْطُ مَمْلَكَةٍ فَكَانَ سِبْطُ النُّبُوَّةِ سِبْطَ لَاوِي بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ  وَمِنْهُ كَانَ مُوسَى  وَهَارُونُ  وَسِبْطُ الْمَمْلَكَةِ سِبْطُ يَهُوذَا بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ  وَمِنْهُ كَانَ دَاوُدُ  وَسُلَيْمَانُ  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ طَالُوتُ  مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا إِنَّمَا كَانَ مِنْ سِبْطِ بِنْيَامِينَ بْنِ يَعْقُوبَ  وَكَانُوا   عَمِلُوا ذَنْبًا عَظِيمًا كَانُوا يَنْكِحُونَ النِّسَاءَ عَلَى ظَهْرِ   الطَّرِيقِ نَهَارًا فَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِمْ وَنَزَعَ   الْمُلْكَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانُوا يُسَمُّونَهُ سِبْطَ   الْإِثْمِ فَلَمَّا قَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَنْكَرُوا عَلَيْهِ   لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ سِبْطِ الْمَمْلَكَةِ وَمَعَ ذَلِكَ قَالُوا   هُوَ فَقِيرٌ ( وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ   ) اخْتَارَهُ ( عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً   ) فَضِيلَةً وَسَعَةً ( فِي الْعِلْمِ وَالْجِسْمِ   ) وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ أَعْلَمَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فِي وَقْتِهِ وَقِيلَ : إِنَّهُ أَتَاهُ الْوَحْيُ حِينَ أُوتِيَ الْمُلْكَ وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ :    ( وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ ) بِالْحَرْبِ وَفِيِ ( الْجِسْمِ ) بِالطُّولِ وَقِيلَ الْجِسْمُ بِالْجَمَالِ وَكَانَ طَالُوتُ  أَجْمَلَ رَجُلٍ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَأَعْلَمَهُمْ ( وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ     ) قِيلَ : الْوَاسِعُ ذُو السَّعَةِ وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُعْطِي عَنْ غِنًى   وَالْعَلِيمُ الْعَالِمُ ، وَقِيلَ الْعَالِمُ بِمَا كَانَ وَالْعَلِيمُ   بِمَا يَكُونُ فَقَالُوا لَهُ : فَمَا آيَةُ مُلْكِهِ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ   نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ فَذَلِكَ   قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ   ) .
( وَقَالَ  لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ  أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ  فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى  وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ  الْمَلَائِكَةُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لَكُمْ  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ   ( 248 ) ) 

  ( وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ   ) وَكَانَتْ قِصَّةُ التَّابُوتِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَنْزَلَ تَابُوتًا عَلَى آدَمَ  فِيهِ   صُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلَامُ وَكَانَ مِنْ عُودِ   الشِّمْشَاذِ نَحْوًا مِنْ ثَلَاثَةِ أَذْرُعٍ فِي ذِرَاعَيْنِ فَكَانَ   عِنْدَ آدَمَ  إِلَى أَنْ مَاتَ ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ عِنْدَ شِيثَ  ثُمَّ تَوَارَثَهَا أَوْلَادُ آدَمَ  إِلَى أَنْ بَلَغَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ثُمَّ كَانَ عِنْدَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ أَكْبَرَ وَلَدِهِ ثُمَّ عِنْدَ يَعْقُوبَ  ثُمَّ كَانَ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِلَى أَنْ وَصَلَ إِلَى مُوسَى  فَكَانَ مُوسَى  يَضَعُ فِيهِ التَّوْرَاةَ وَمَتَاعًا مِنْ مَتَاعِهِ فَكَانَ عِنْدَهُ إِلَى أَنْ مَاتَ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ثُمَّ تَدَاوَلَتْهُ   [ ص: 299 ] أَنْبِيَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِلَى وَقْتِ إِشْمَوِيلَ  وَكَانَ فِيهِ ذِكْرُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ( فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ   ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي السَّكِينَةِ مَا هِيَ؟ قَالَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : رِيحٌ خَجُوجٌ هَفَّافَةٌ لَهَا رَأْسَانِ وَوَجْهٌ كَوَجْهِ الْإِنْسَانِ وَعَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ      : شَيْءٌ يُشْبِهُ الْهِرَّةَ لَهُ رَأْسٌ كَرَأْسِ الْهِرَّةِ وَذَنَبٌ   كَذَنَبِ الْهِرَّةِ وَلَهُ جَنَاحَانِ ، وَقِيلَ لَهُ عَيْنَانِ لَهُمَا   شُعَاعٌ وَجَنَاحَانِ مِنْ زُمُرُّدٍ وَزَبَرْجَدٍ فَكَانُوا إِذَا   سَمِعُوا صَوْتَهُ تَيَقَّنُوا بِالنَّصْرِ وَكَانُوا إِذَا خَرَجُوا   وَضَعُوا التَّابُوتَ قُدَّامَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَارَ سَارُوا وَإِذَا وَقَفَ   وَقَفُوا . 

وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : هِيَ طَسْتٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ كَانَ يَغْسِلُ فِيهِ قُلُوبَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَعَنْ  وَهْبِ بْنِ مُنَبِّهٍ  قَالَ : هِيَ رُوحٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَتَكَلَّمُ إِذَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِي شَيْءٍ تُخْبِرُهُمْ بِبَيَانِ مَا يُرِيدُونَ ، وَقَالَ عَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ    : هِيَ مَا يَعْرِفُونَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ فَيَسْكُنُونَ إِلَيْهَا وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ      : السَّكِينَةُ فَعِيلَةٌ مِنَ السُّكُونِ أَيْ طُمَأْنِينَةٌ مِنْ   رَبِّكُمْ فَفِي أَيِّ مَكَانٍ كَانَ التَّابُوتُ اطْمَأَنُّوا إِلَيْهِ   وَسَكَنُوا ( وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ   ) يَعْنِي مُوسَى  وَهَارُونَ  أَنْفُسَهُمَا كَانَ فِيهِ لَوْحَانِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَرُضَاضِ الْأَلْوَاحِ الَّتِي تَكَسَّرَتْ وَكَانَ فِيهِ عَصَا مُوسَى  وَنَعْلَاهُ وَعِمَامَةُ هَارُونَ  وَعَصَاهُ وَقَفِيزٌ مِنَ الْمَنِّ الَّذِي كَانَ يَنْزِلُ عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ، فَكَانَ التَّابُوتُ عِنْدَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَكَانُوا   إِذَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِي شَيْءٍ تَكَلَّمَ وَحَكَمَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِذَا   حَضَرُوا الْقِتَالَ قَدَّمُوهُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَيَسْتَفْتِحُو  نَ بِهِ   عَلَى عَدُوِّهِمْ فَلَمَّا عَصَوْا وَفَسَدُوا سَلَّطَ اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِمُ الْعَمَالِقَةَ  فَغَلَبُوهُمْ عَلَى التَّابُوتِ . 

وَكَانَ السَّبَبُ فِي ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ لِعَيْلَى الْعَالِمِ  الَّذِي رَبَّى إِشْمَوِيلَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ابْنَانِ شَابَّانِ وَكَانَ عَيْلَى  حَبْرَهُمْ وَصَاحِبَ قُرْبَانِهِمْ فَأَحْدَثَ ابْنَاهُ فِي الْقُرْبَانِ شَيْئًا لَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ لِعَيْلَى  مَنُوطُ   الْقُرْبَانِ الَّذِي كَانُوا يَنُوطُونَهُ بِهِ كُلَّابَيْنِ فَمَا   أَخْرَجَا كَانَ لِلْكَاهِنِ الَّذِي يَنُوطُهُ فَجَعَلَ ابْنَاهُ   كَلَالِيبَ وَكَانَ النِّسَاءُ يُصَلِّينَ فِي بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  فَيَتَشَبَّثَان  ِ بِهِنَّ فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِلَى إِشْمَوِيلَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ : انْطَلِقْ إِلَى عَيْلَى  فَقُلْ   لَهُ مَنَعَكَ حُبُّ الْوَلَدِ مِنْ أَنْ تَزْجُرَ ابْنَيْكَ عَنْ أَنْ   يُحْدِثَا فِي قُرْبَانِي وَقُدْسِي وَأَنْ يَعْصِيَانِي فَلَأَنْزِعَنَّ   الْكَهَانَةَ مِنْكَ وَمِنْ وَلَدِكَ وَلَأُهْلِكَنَّ  كَ وَإِيَّاهُمْ   فَأَخْبَرَ إِشْمَوِيلُ  عَيْلَى  بِذَلِكَ فَفَزِعَ فَزَعًا شَدِيدًا فَسَارَ إِلَيْهِمْ عَدُوٌّ مِمَّنْ حَوْلَهُمْ   [ ص:  300 ] فَأَمَرَ  ابْنَيْهِ أَنْ يَخْرُجَا بِالنَّاسِ فَيُقَاتِلَا ذَلِكَ  الْعَدُوَّ  فَخَرَجَا وَأَخْرَجَا مَعَهُمَا التَّابُوتَ فَلَمَّا  تَهَيَّئُوا  لِلْقِتَالِ جَعَلَ عَيْلَى  يَتَوَقَّعُ   الْخَبَرَ مَاذَا صَنَعُوا؟ فَجَاءَهُ رَجُلٌ وَهُوَ قَاعِدٌ عَلَى   كُرْسِيِّهِ وَأَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّ النَّاسَ قَدِ انْهَزَمُوا وَأَنَّ   ابْنَيْكَ قَدْ قُتِلَا قَالَ : فَمَا فَعَلَ التَّابُوتُ؟ قَالَ ذَهَبَ   بِهِ الْعَدُوُّ فَشَهِقَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى قَفَاهُ مِنْ كُرْسِيِّهِ وَمَاتَ   فَمَرَجَ أَمْرُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَتَفَرَّقُوا إِلَى أَنْ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ طَالُوتَ  مَلِكًا فَسَأَلُوهُ الْبَيِّنَةَ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ : إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ التَّابُوتُ . 

وَكَانَتْ قِصَّةُ التَّابُوتِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَوُا التَّابُوتَ أَتَوْا بِهِ قَرْيَةً مِنْ قُرَى فِلَسْطِينَ  يُقَالُ   لَهَا ازْدَوَدُ وَجَعَلُوهُ فِي بَيْتِ صَنَمٍ لَهُمْ وَوَضَعُوهُ  تَحْتَ  الصَّنَمِ الْأَعْظَمِ فَأَصْبَحُوا مِنَ الْغَدِ وَالصَّنَمُ  تَحْتَهُ  فَأَخَذُوهُ وَوَضَعُوهُ فَوْقَهُ وَسَمَّرُوا قَدَمِيِ  الصَّنَمِ عَلَى  التَّابُوتِ فَأَصْبَحُوا وَقَدْ قُطِعَتْ يَدُ الصَّنَمِ  وَرِجْلَاهُ  وَأَصْبَحَ مُلْقًى تَحْتَ التَّابُوتِ وَأَصْبَحَتْ  أَصْنَامُهُمْ  مُنَكَّسَةً فَأَخْرَجُوهُ مِنْ بَيْتِ الصَّنَمِ  وَوَضَعُوهُ فِي  نَاحِيَةٍ مِنْ مَدِينَتِهِمْ فَأَخَذَ أَهْلَ تِلْكَ  النَّاحِيَةِ وَجَعٌ  فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ حَتَّى هَلَكَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ  فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ  : أَلَيْسَ قَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ أَنَّ إِلَهَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  لَا   يَقُومُ لَهُ شَيْءٌ فَأَخْرِجُوهُ إِلَى قَرْيَةِ كَذَا فَبَعَثَ  اللَّهُ  عَلَى أَهْلِ تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَةِ فَأْرًا فَكَانَتِ الْفَأْرَةُ  تَبِيتُ  مَعَ الرَّجُلِ فَيُصْبِحُ مَيِّتًا قَدْ أَكَلَتْ مَا فِي  جَوْفِهِ  فَأَخْرَجُوهُ إِلَى الصَّحْرَاءِ فَدَفَنُوهُ فِي مَخْرَأَةٍ  لَهُمْ  فَكَانَ كُلُّ مَنْ تَبَرَّزَ هُنَاكَ أَخَذَهُ الْبَاسُورُ  وَالْقُولَنْجُ  فَتَحَيَّرُوا فَقَالَتْ لَهُمُ امْرَأَةٌ كَانَتْ  عِنْدَهُمْ مِنْ سَبْيِ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  مِنْ   أَوْلَادِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ : لَا تَزَالُونَ تَرَوْنَ مَا تَكْرَهُونَ مَا   دَامَ هَذَا التَّابُوتُ فِيكُمْ فَأَخْرِجُوهُ عَنْكُمْ فَأَتَوْا   بِعَجَلَةٍ بِإِشَارَةِ تِلْكَ الْمَرْأَةِ وَحَمَلُوا عَلَيْهَا   التَّابُوتَ ثُمَّ عَلَّقُوهَا عَلَى ثَوْرَيْنِ وَضَرَبُوا جَنُوبَهُمَا   فَأَقْبَلَ الثَّوْرَانِ يَسِيرَانِ وَوَكَّلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِمَا   أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ يَسُوقُونَهُمَا فَأَقْبَلَا حَتَّى   وَقَفَا عَلَى أَرْضِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فَكَسَرَا نَيْرَيْهِمَا وَقَطَعَا حِبَالَهُمَا وَوَضَعَا التَّابُوتَ فِي أَرْضٍ فِيهَا حَصَادُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَرَجَعَا إِلَى أَرْضِهِمَا فَلَمْ يُرَعْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِلَّا بِالتَّابُوتِ فَكَبَّرُوا وَحَمِدُوا اللَّهَ فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ   ) أَيْ تَسُوقُهُ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : جَاءَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ بِالتَّابُوتِ تَحْمِلُهُ   بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى   وَضَعَتْهُ عِنْدَ طَالُوتَ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : كَانَ التَّابُوتُ مَعَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَمَّا وَلِيَ طَالُوتُ  الْمُلْكَ حَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَوَضَعَتْهُ بَيْنَهُمْ وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  بَلْ كَانَ التَّابُوتُ فِي التِّيهِ خَلَّفَهُ مُوسَى  عِنْدَ يُوشَعَ بْنِ نُونٍ  فَبَقِيَ هُنَاكَ فَحَمَلَتْهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ حَتَّى وَضَعَتْهُ فِي دَارِ طَالُوتَ  فَأَقَرُّوا بِمُلْكِهِ   ( إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً ) لَعِبْرَةً ( لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : إِنَّ   [ ص: 301 ] التَّابُوتَ وَعَصَا مُوسَى  فِي بُحَيْرَةِ طَبَرِيَةَ  وَأَنَّهُمَا يَخْرُجَانِ قَبْلَ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ .
( فَلَمَّا  فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُمْ بِنَهَرٍ  فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي  وَمَنْ لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ فَإِنَّهُ  مِنِّي إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً  بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلَّا  قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ  هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ  قَالُوا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ  بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ  الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلَاقُو  اللَّهِ كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ  قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ  اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ  الصَّابِرِينَ   ( 249 ) ) 

( فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ   ) أَيْ خَرَجَ بِهِمْ وَأَصْلُ الْفَصْلِ : الْقَطْعُ يَعْنِي قَطَعَ مُسْتَقَرَّهُ شَاخِصًا إِلَى غَيْرِهِ فَخَرَجَ طَالُوتُ  مِنْ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  بِالْجُنُودِ وَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مُقَاتِلٍ  وَقِيلَ   : ثَمَانُونَ أَلْفًا لَمْ يَتَخَلَّفْ عَنْهُ إِلَّا كَبِيرٌ لِهَرَمِهِ   أَوْ مَرِيضٌ لِمَرَضِهِ أَوْ مَعْذُورٌ لِعُذْرِهِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ   لَمَّا رَأَوُا التَّابُوتَ لَمْ يَشُكُّوا فِي النَّصْرِ فَتَسَارَعُوا   إِلَى الْجِهَادِ فَقَالَ طَالُوتُ     : لَا  حَاجَةَ لِي فِي كُلِّ مَا أَرَى لَا يَخْرُجْ مَعِي رَجُلٌ بَنَى   بِنَاءً لَمْ يَفْرَغْ مِنْهُ وَلَا صَاحِبُ تِجَارَةٍ يَشْتَغِلُ بِهَا   وَلَا رَجُلٌ عَلَيْهِ دَيْنٌ ، وَلَا رَجُلٌ تَزَوَّجَ امْرَأَةً وَلَمْ   يَبْنِ بِهَا وَلَا أَبْتَغِي إِلَّا الشَّبَابَ النَّشِيطَ الْفَارِغَ   فَاجْتَمَعَ لَهُ ثَمَانُونَ أَلْفًا مِمَّنْ شَرَطَهُ وَكَانَ فِي حَرٍّ   شَدِيدٍ فَشَكَوْا قِلَّةَ الْمَاءِ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ عَدُوِّهِمْ   فَقَالُوا : إِنَّ الْمِيَاهَ قَلِيلَةٌ لَا تَحْمِلُنَا فَادْعُ اللَّهَ   أَنْ يُجْرِيَ لَنَا نَهْرًا . 

( قَالَ ) طَالُوتُ    ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُمْ   ) مُخْتَبِرُكُمْ لِيَرَى طَاعَتَكُمْ - وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ - ( بِنَهَرٍ ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : هُوَ نَهْرُ فِلَسْطِينَ  وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  نَهْرٌ بَيْنَ الْأُرْدُنِ  وَفِلَسْطِينَ  عَذْبٌ ( فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي   ) أَيْ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِ دِينِي وَطَاعَتِي ( وَمَنْ لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ   ) يَشْرَبْهُ ( فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلَّا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْحِجَازِ  وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو    " غَرْفَةً " بِفَتْحِ الْغَيْنِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِضَمِّ الْغَيْنِ وَهُمَا لُغَتَانِ قَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ      : الْغُرْفَةُ بِالضَّمِّ الَّذِي يَحْصُلُ فِي الْكَفِّ مِنَ الْمَاءِ   إِذَا غُرِفَ وَالْغَرْفَةُ : بِالْفَتْحِ الِاغْتِرَافُ فَالضَّمُّ اسْمٌ   وَالْفَتْحُ مَصْدَرٌ ( فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ   ) نُصِبَ عَلَى الِاسْتِثْنَاءِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْقَلِيلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَشْرَبُوا فَقَالَ   [ ص: 302 ]  السِّدِّيُّ    : كَانُوا أَرْبَعَةَ آلَافٍ وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُ : ثَلَاثَمِائَةٍ وَبِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ وَهُوَ الصَّحِيحُ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ رَجَاءٍ  أَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ  عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ  عَنِ الْبَرَاءِ  قَالَ : كُنَّا أَصْحَابَ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ نَتَحَدَّثُ أَنَّ عِدَّةَ أَصْحَابِ بَدْرٍ  عَلَى عِدَّةِ أَصْحَابِ طَالُوتَ  الَّذِينَ جَاوَزُوا مَعَهُ النَّهْرَ وَلَمْ يُجَاوِزْ مَعَهُ إِلَّا مُؤْمِنٌ بِضْعَةَ عَشَرَ وَثَلَاثُمِائَة  ٍ   . 

وَيُرْوَى ثَلَاثَمِائَةٍ وَثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ فَلَمَّا وَصَلُوا إِلَى   النَّهْرِ وَقَدْ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعَطَشُ فَشَرِبَ مِنْهُ الْكُلُّ   إِلَّا هَذَا الْعَدَدَ الْقَلِيلَ فَمَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً كَمَا  أَمَرَ  اللَّهُ قَوِيَ قَلْبُهُ وَصَحَّ إِيمَانُهُ وَعَبَرَ النَّهْرَ  سَالِمًا  وَكَفَتْهُ تِلْكَ الْغُرْفَةُ الْوَاحِدَةُ لِشُرْبِهِ  وَحَمْلِهِ  وَدَوَابَّهُ وَالَّذِينَ شَرِبُوا وَخَالَفُوا أَمْرَ اللَّهِ  اسْوَدَّتْ  شِفَاهُهُمْ وَغَلَبَهُمُ الْعَطَشُ فَلَمْ يَرْوُوا وَبَقُوا  عَلَى شَطِّ  النَّهْرِ وَجَبَنُوا عَنْ لِقَاءِ الْعَدُوِّ فَلَمْ  يُجَاوِزُوا وَلَمْ  يَشْهَدُوا الْفَتْحَ . 

وَقِيلَ : كُلُّهُمْ جَاوَزُوا وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَحْضُرِ الْقِتَالَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَشْرَبُوا ( فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ     ) يَعْنِي النَّهْرَ ( هُوَ ) يَعْنِي طَالُوتَ ( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   مَعَهُ ) يَعْنِي الْقَلِيلَ ( قَالُوا ) يَعْنِي الَّذِينَ شَرِبُوا   وَخَالَفُوا أَمْرَ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا أَهْلَ شَكٍّ وَنِفَاقٍ ( لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا  وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : فَانْحَرَفُوا وَلَمْ يُجَاوِزُوا ( قَالَ الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ   ) يَسْتَيْقِنُونَ ( أَنَّهُمْ مُلَاقُو اللَّهِ   ) الَّذِينَ ثَبَتُوا مَعَ طَالُوتَ      ( كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ ) جَمَاعَةٍ وَهِيَ جَمْعٌ لَا وَاحِدَ لَهُ مِنْ   لَفْظِهِ وَجَمْعُهُ فِئَاتٌ وَفِئُونَ فِي الرَّفْعِ وَفِئِينَ فِي   الْخَفْضِ وَالنَّصْبِ ( قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ   ) بِقَضَائِهِ وَإِرَادَتِهِ ( وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ   ) بِالنَّصْرِ وَالْمَعُونَةِ .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (43)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 250 إلى الاية 254
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَلَمَّا  بَرَزُوا لِجَالُوتَ  وَجُنُودِهِ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا  صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ  أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ  الْكَافِرِينَ   ( 250 ) ) 

( وَلَمَّا بَرَزُوا   ) يَعْنِي طَالُوتَ وَجُنُودَهُ يَعْنِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ( لِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ   ) الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَمَعْنَى بَرَزُوا صَارُوا بِالْبِرَازِ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ مَا ظَهَرَ وَاسْتَوَى ( قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا   ) أَنْزَلَ وَاصْبُبْ ( صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا   ) قُلُوبَنَا ( وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ فَهَزَمُوهُمْ   بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُدُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ   وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ   النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو   فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ   ( 251 ) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   ( 252 ) ) 

( فَهَزَمُوهُمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ( وَقَتَلَ دَاوُدُ جَالُوتَ   ) وَصِفَةُ قَتْلِهِ : قَالَ أَهْلُ التَّفْسِيرِ   [ ص: 303 ] 

عَبَرَ النَّهْرَ مَعَ طَالُوتَ  فِيمَنْ عَبَرَ إِيشَا  أَبُو دَاوُدَ  فِي ثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ ابْنًا لَهُ وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ  أَصْغَرَهُمْ   وَكَانَ يَرْمِي بِالْقَذَّافَةِ فَقَالَ لِأَبِيهِ يَوْمًا يَا  أَبَتَاهُ  مَا أَرْمِي بِقَذَّافَتِي شَيْئًا إِلَّا صَرَعَتْهُ فَقَالَ :  أَبْشِرْ  يَا بُنَيَّ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ جَعَلَ رِزْقَكَ فِي قَذَّافَتِكَ  ثُمَّ  أَتَاهُ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى فَقَالَ : يَا أَبَتَاهُ لَقَدْ دَخَلْتُ  بَيْنَ  الْجِبَالِ فَوَجَدْتُ أَسَدًا رَابِضًا فَرَكِبْتُهُ فَأَخَذْتُ   بِأُذُنَيْهِ فَلَمْ يَهْجُنِي فَقَالَ : أَبْشِرْ يَا بُنَيَّ فَإِنَّ   هَذَا خَيْرٌ يُرِيدُهُ اللَّهُ بِكَ ثُمَّ أَتَاهُ يَوْمًا آخَرَ فَقَالَ :   يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنِّي لَأَمْشِي بَيْنَ الْجِبَالِ فَأُسَبِّحُ فَمَا   يَبْقَى جَبَلٌ إِلَّا سَبَّحَ مَعِي ، فَقَالَ : أَبْشِرْ يَا بُنَيَّ   فَإِنَّ هَذَا خَيْرٌ أَعْطَاكَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فَأَرْسَلَ جَالُوتُ  إِلَى طَالُوتَ  أَنِ   ابْرُزْ إِلَيَّ أَوْ أَبْرِزْ إِلَيَّ مَنْ يُقَاتِلُنِي فَإِنْ   قَتَلَنِي فَلَكُمْ مُلْكِي وَإِنْ قَتَلْتُهُ فَلِي مُلْكُكُمْ فَشَقَّ   ذَلِكَ عَلَى طَالُوتَ  فَنَادَى فِي عَسْكَرِهِ : مَنْ قَتَلَ جَالُوتَ  زَوَّجْتُهُ ابْنَتِي وَنَاصَفْتُهُ مُلْكِي فَهَابَ النَّاسُ جَالُوتَ  فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ أَحَدٌ فَسَأَلَ طَالُوتُ  نَبِيَّهُمْ   أَنْ يَدْعُوَ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى فَدَعَا اللَّهَ فِي ذَلِكَ فَأَتَى   بِقَرْنٍ فِيهِ دُهْنُ الْقُدْسِ وَتَنُّورٍ فِي حَدِيدٍ فَقِيلَ : إِنَّ   صَاحِبَكُمُ الَّذِي يَقْتُلُ جَالُوتَ  هُوَ   الَّذِي يُوضَعُ هَذَا الْقَرْنُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ فَيَغْلِي الدُّهْنُ   حَتَّى يَدْهُنَ مِنْهُ رَأْسَهُ وَلَا يَسِيلَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَيَكُونَ   عَلَى رَأْسِهِ كَهَيْئَةِ الْإِكْلِيلِ وَيَدْخُلُ فِي هَذَا التَّنُّورِ   فَيَمْلَؤُهُ وَلَا يَتَقَلْقَلُ فِيهِ فَدَعَا طَالُوتُ  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فَجَرَّبَهُمْ فَلَمْ يُوَافِقْهُ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَى نَبِيِّهِمْ أَنَّ فِي وَلَدِ إِيشَا  مَنْ يَقْتُلُ اللَّهُ بِهِ جَالُوتَ  فَدَعَا طَالُوتُ  إِيشَا  فَقَالَ   : اعْرِضْ عَلَيَّ بَنِيكَ فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا   أَمْثَالَ السَّوَارِي فَجَعَلَ يَعْرِضُهُمْ عَلَى الْقَرْنِ فَلَا يَرَى   شَيْئًا فَقَالَ : لِإِيشَا  هَلْ  بَقِيَ  لَكَ وَلَدٌ غَيْرُهُمْ فَقَالَ : لَا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ : يَا  رَبِّ  إِنَّهُ زَعَمَ أَنْ لَا وَلَدَ لَهُ غَيْرُهُمْ فَقَالَ كَذَبَ  فَقَالَ  النَّبِيُّ : إِنَّ رَبِّي كَذَّبَكَ فَقَالَ : صَدَقَ اللَّهُ يَا   نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ إِنَّ لِي ابْنًا صَغِيرًا يُقَالُ لَهُ دَاوُدُ  اسْتَحْيَيْتُ   أَنْ يَرَاهُ النَّاسُ لِقِصَرِ قَامَتِهِ وَحَقَارَتِهِ ( فَخَلَّفْتُهُ  )  فِي الْغَنَمِ يَرْعَاهَا وَهُوَ فِي شِعْبِ كَذَا وَكَذَا وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ  رَجُلًا قَصِيرًا مِسْقَامًا   [ ص: 304 ] مِصْفَارًا أَزْرَقَ أَمْعَرَ ، فَدَعَاهُ طَالُوتُ  وَيُقَالُ : بَلْ خَرَجَ طَالُوتُ  إِلَيْهِ   فَوَجَدَ الْوَادِيَ قَدْ سَالَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الزَّرِيبَةِ الَّتِي   كَانَ يُرِيحُ إِلَيْهَا فَوَجَدَهُ يَحْمِلُ شَاتَيْنِ يُجِيزُ بِهِمَا   السَّيْلَ وَلَا يَخُوضُ بِهِمَا الْمَاءَ فَلَمَّا رَآهُ قَالَ : هَذَا   هُوَ لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ هَذَا يَرْحَمُ الْبَهَائِمَ فَهُوَ بِالنَّاسِ   أَرْحَمُ فَدَعَاهُ وَوَضَعَ الْقَرْنَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ فَفَاضَ فَقَالَ طَالُوتُ    : هَلْ لَكَ أَنْ تَقْتُلَ جَالُوتَ  وَأُزَوِّجُكَ   ابْنَتِي وَأُجْرِي خَاتَمَكَ فِي مُلْكِي قَالَ : نَعَمْ قَالَ : وَهَلْ   آنَسْتَ مِنْ نَفْسِكَ شَيْئًا تَتَقَوَّى بِهِ عَلَى قَتْلِهِ؟ قَالَ :   نَعَمْ أَنَا أَرْعَى فَيَجِيءُ الْأَسَدُ أَوِ النَّمِرُ أَوِ الذِّئْبُ   فَيَأْخُذُ شَاةً فَأَقُومُ إِلَيْهِ فَأَفْتَحُ لِحْيَيْهِ عَنْهَا   وَأَضْرِقُهَا إِلَى قَفَاهُ فَرَدَّهُ إِلَى عَسْكَرِهِ فَمَرَّ دَاوُدُ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فِي طَرِيقِهِ بِحَجَرٍ فَنَادَاهُ الْحَجَرُ يَا دَاوُدُ  احْمِلْنِي فَإِنِّي حَجَرُ هَارُونَ  الَّذِي قَتَلَ بِي مَلِكَ كَذَا فَحَمَلَهُ فِي مِخْلَاتِهِ ثُمَّ مَرَّ بِحَجَرٍ آخَرَ فَقَالَ : احْمِلْنِي فَإِنِّي حَجَرُ مُوسَى  الَّذِي   قَتَلَ بِي مَلِكَ كَذَا وَكَذَا فَحَمَلَهُ فِي مِخْلَاتِهِ ثُمَّ مَرَّ   بِحَجَرٍ آخَرَ فَقَالَ : احْمِلْنِي فَإِنِّي حَجَرُكَ الَّذِي تَقْتُلُ   بِي جَالُوتَ  فَوَضَعَهَا فِي مِخْلَاتِهِ فَلَمَّا تَصَافُّوا لِلْقِتَالِ وَبَرَزَ جَالُوتُ  وَسَأَلَ الْمُبَارَزَةَ انْتُدِبَ لَهُ دَاوُدُ  فَأَعْطَاهُ طَالُوتُ  فَرَسًا   وَدِرْعًا وَسِلَاحًا فَلَبِسَ السِّلَاحَ وَرَكِبَ الْفَرَسَ وَسَارَ   قَرِيبًا ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ فَقَالَ مَنْ حَوْلَهُ جَبَنَ   الْغُلَامُ فَجَاءَ فَوَقَفَ عَلَى الْمَلِكِ فَقَالَ : مَا شَأْنُكَ؟   فَقَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ إِنْ لَمْ يَنْصُرْنِي لَمْ يُغْنِ عَنِّي هَذَا   السِّلَاحُ شَيْئًا فَدَعْنِي أُقَاتِلْ كَمَا أُرِيدُ قَالَ : فَافْعَلْ   مَا شِئْتَ قَالَ : نَعَمْ فَأَخَذَ دَاوُدُ  مِخْلَاتَهُ فَتَقَلَّدَهَا وَأَخَذَ الْمِقْلَاعَ وَمَضَى نَحْوَ جَالُوتَ  وَكَانَ جَالُوتُ  مِنْ   أَشَدِّ الرِّجَالِ وَأَقْوَاهُمْ وَكَانَ يَهْزِمُ الْجُيُوشَ وَحْدَهُ   وَكَانَ لَهُ بَيْضَةٌ فِيهَا ثَلَاثُمِائَةِ رَطْلِ حَدِيدٍ فَلَمَّا   نَظَرَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ  أُلْقِيَ فِي قَلْبِهِ الرُّعْبُ فَقَالَ لَهُ : أَنْتَ تَبْرُزُ إِلَيَّ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ . 

وَكَانَ جَالُوتُ  عَلَى  فَرَسٍ أَبْلَقَ  عَلَيْهِ السِّلَاحُ التَّامُّ قَالَ : فَأَتَيْتَنِي  بِالْمِقْلَاعِ  وَالْحَجَرِ كَمَا يُؤْتَى الْكَلْبُ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ  أَنْتَ شَرٌّ مِنَ  الْكَلْبِ قَالَ لَا جَرَمَ لَأَقْسِمَنَّ لَحْمَكَ  بَيْنَ سِبَاعِ  الْأَرْضِ وَطَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ قَالَ دَاوُدُ    : أَوْ يُقَسِّمُ اللَّهُ لَحْمَكَ فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ    : بِاسْمِ إِلَهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَأَخْرَجَ حَجَرًا ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَ الْآخَرَ وَقَالَ : بِاسْمِ إِلَهِ إِسْحَاقَ  وَوَضَعَهُ فِي مِقْلَاعِهِ ثُمَّ أَخْرَجَ الثَّالِثَ وَقَالَ : بِاسْمِ إِلَهِ يَعْقُوبَ  وَوَضَعَهُ فِي مِقْلَاعِهِ فَصَارَتْ كُلُّهَا حَجَرًا وَاحِدًا وَدَوَّرَ دَاوُدُ  الْمِقْلَاعَ   وَرَمَى بِهِ فَسَخَّرَ اللَّهُ لَهُ الرِّيحَ حَتَّى أَصَابَ الْحَجَرَ   أَنْفَ الْبَيْضَةِ فَخَالَطَ دِمَاغَهُ وَخَرَجَ مِنْ قَفَاهُ وَقَتَلَ   مِنْ وَرَائِهِ ثَلَاثِينَ رَجُلًا وَهَزَمَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى الْجَيْشَ   وَخَرَّ جَالُوتُ  قَتِيلًا فَأَخَذَهُ يَجُرُّهُ حَتَّى أَلْقَاهُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ طَالُوتَ  فَفَرِحَ الْمُسْلِمُونَ فَرَحًا شَدِيدًا وَانْصَرَفُوا إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ سَالِمِينَ غَانِمِينَ وَالنَّاسُ يَذْكُرُونَ دَاوُدَ  فَجَاءَ دَاوُدُ  طَالُوتَ  وَقَالَ انْجُزْ لِي مَا وَعَدْتَنِي فَقَالَ : أَتُرِيدُ ابْنَةَ الْمَلِكِ بِغَيْرِ صَدَاقٍ؟ فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ    : مَا   [ ص:  305 ] شَرَطْتَ  عَلَيَّ صَدَاقًا وَلَيْسَ لِي شَيْءٌ فَقَالَ لَا  أُكَلِّفُكَ إِلَّا مَا  تُطِيقُ أَنْتَ رَجُلٌ جَرِيءٌ وَفِي حِيَالِنَا  أَعْدَاءٌ لَنَا غُلْفٌ  فَإِذَا قَتَلْتَ مِنْهُمْ مِائَتَيْ رَجُلٍ  وَجِئْتَنِي بِغُلْفِهِمْ  زَوَّجْتُكَ ابْنَتِي فَأَتَاهُمْ فَجَعَلَ  كُلَّمَا قَتَلَ وَاحِدًا  مِنْهُمْ نَظَمَ غُلْفَتَهُ فِي خَيْطٍ حَتَّى  نَظَمَ غُلْفَهُمْ فَجَاءَ  بِهَا إِلَى طَالُوتَ  فَأَلْقَى   إِلَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْفَعْ إِلَيَّ امْرَأَتِي فَزَوَّجَهُ ابْنَتَهُ   وَأَجْرَى خَاتَمَهُ فِي مُلْكِهِ فَمَالَ النَّاسُ إِلَى دَاوُدَ  وَأَحَبُّوهُ وَأَكْثَرُوا ذِكْرَهُ فَحَسَدَهُ طَالُوتُ  وَأَرَادَ قَتْلَهُ فَأَخْبَرَ ذَلِكَ ابْنَةَ طَالُوتَ  رَجُلٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ ذُو الْعَيْنَيْنِ  فَقَالَتْ لِدَاوُدَ  إِنَّكَ   مَقْتُولٌ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَالَ : وَمَنْ يَقْتُلُنِي؟ قَالَتْ   أَبِي قَالَ وَهَلْ أَجْرَمْتُ جُرْمًا قَالَتْ : حَدَّثَنِي مَنْ لَا   يَكْذِبُ وَلَا عَلَيْكَ أَنْ تَغِيبَ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ حَتَّى تَنْظُرَ   مِصْدَاقَ ذَلِكَ فَقَالَ : لَئِنْ كَانَ أَرَادَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ لَا   أَسْتَطِيعُ خُرُوجًا وَلَكِنِ ائْتِينِي بِزِقِّ خَمْرٍ فَأَتَتْ بِهِ   فَوَضَعَهُ فِي مَضْجَعِهِ عَلَى السَّرِيرِ وَسَجَاهُ وَدَخَلَ تَحْتَ   السَّرِيرِ فَدَخَلَ طَالُوتُ  نِصْفَ   اللَّيْلِ فَقَالَ لَهَا : أَيْنَ بَعْلُكِ؟ فَقَالَتْ : هُوَ نَائِمٌ   عَلَى السَّرِيرِ فَضَرَبَهُ بِالسَّيْفِ ضَرْبَةً فَسَالَ الْخَمْرُ   فَلَمَّا وَجَدَ رِيحَ الشَّرَابِ قَالَ : يَرْحَمُ اللَّهُ دَاوُدَ  مَا كَانَ أَكْثَرَ شُرْبِهِ لِلْخَمْرِ وَخَرَجَ . 

فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ عَلِمَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئًا فَقَالَ : إِنَّ   رَجُلًا طَلَبْتُ مِنْهُ مَا طَلَبْتُ لَخَلِيقٌ أَنْ لَا يَدَعَنِي حَتَّى   يُدْرِكَ مِنِّي ثَأْرَهُ فَاشْتَدَّ حُجَّابُهُ وَحُرَّاسُهُ وَأَغْلَقَ   دُونَهُ أَبْوَابَهُ ثُمَّ إِنَّ دَاوُدَ  أَتَاهُ   لَيْلَةً وَقَدْ هَدَأَتِ الْعُيُونُ فَأَعْمَى اللَّهُ سُبْحَانَهُ   الْحَجَبَةَ وَفَتَحَ لَهُ الْأَبْوَابَ فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ نَائِمٌ   عَلَى فِرَاشِهِ فَوَضَعَ سَهْمًا عِنْدَ رَأْسِهِ وَسَهْمًا عِنْدَ   رِجْلَيْهِ وَسَهْمًا عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَسَهْمًا عَنْ شِمَالِهِ ثُمَّ   خَرَجَ فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْقَظَ طَالُوتُ  بَصُرَ بِالسِّهَامِ فَعَرَفَهَا فَقَالَ : يَرْحَمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى دَاوُدَ  هُوَ   خَيْرٌ مِنِّي ظَفِرْتُ بِهِ فَقَصَدْتُ قَتْلَهُ وَظَفِرَ بِي فَكَفَّ   عَنِّي وَلَوْ شَاءَ لَوَضَعَ هَذَا السَّهْمَ فِي حَلْقِي وَمَا أَنَا   بِالَّذِي آمَنُهُ فَلَمَّا كَانَتِ الْقَابِلَةُ أَتَاهُ ثَانِيًا   وَأَعْمَى اللَّهُ الْحُجَّابَ فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ نَائِمٌ فَأَخَذَ   إِبْرِيقَ طَالُوتَ  الَّذِي  كَانَ  يَتَوَضَّأُ مِنْهُ وَكُوزَهُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَشْرَبُ مِنْهُ  وَقَطَعَ  شَعَرَاتٍ مِنْ لِحْيَتِهِ وَشَيْئًا مِنْ هُدْبِ ثِيَابِهِ ثُمَّ  خَرَجَ  وَهَرَبَ وَتَوَارَى فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ طَالُوتُ  وَرَأَى ذَلِكَ سَلَّطَ عَلَى دَاوُدَ  الْعُيُونَ وَطَلَبَهُ أَشَدَّ الطَّلَبِ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ طَالُوتَ  رَكِبَ يَوْمًا فَوَجَدَ دَاوُدَ  يَمْشِي فِي الْبَرِيَّةِ فَقَالَ : الْيَوْمَ أَقْتُلُهُ فَرَكَضَ عَلَى أَثَرِهِ فَاشْتَدَّ دَاوُدُ  وَكَانَ   إِذَا فَزِعَ لَمْ يُدْرَكْ فَدَخَلَ غَارًا فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   إِلَى الْعَنْكَبُوتِ فَنَسَجَ عَلَيْهِ بَيْتًا فَلَمَّا انْتَهَى طَالُوتُ  إِلَى   الْغَارِ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى بِنَاءِ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ قَالَ : لَوْ كَانَ   دَخَلَ هَاهُنَا لَخَرَقَ بِنَاءَ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ فَتَرَكَهُ وَمَضَى   فَانْطَلَقَ دَاوُدُ  وَأَتَى الْجَبَلَ مَعَ الْمُتَعَبِّدِي  نَ فَتَعَبَّدَ فِيهِ فَطَعَنَ الْعُلَمَاءُ وَالْعِبَادُ عَلَى طَالُوتَ  فِي شَأْنِ دَاوُدَ  فَجَعَلَ طَالُوتُ  لَا يَنْهَاهُ أَحَدٌ عَنْ قَتْلِ دَاوُدَ  إِلَّا قَتَلَهُ وَأَغْرَى بِقَتْلِ الْعُلَمَاءِ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ يَقْدِرُ عَلَى عَالِمٍ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  يُطِيقُ   قَتْلَهُ إِلَّا قَتَلَهُ حَتَّى أُتِيَ بِامْرَأَةٍ تَعْلَمُ اسْمَ   اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمَ فَأَمَرَ خَبَّازَهُ بِقَتْلِهَا فَرَحِمَهَا   [ ص: 306 ] الْخَبَّازُ وَقَالَ : لَعَلَّنَا نَحْتَاجُ إِلَى عَالِمٍ فَتَرَكَهَا فَوَقَعَ فِي قَلْبِ طَالُوتَ  التَّوْبَةُ وَنَدِمَ عَلَى مَا فَعَلَ وَأَقْبَلَ عَلَى الْبُكَاءِ حَتَّى رَحِمَهُ النَّاسُ . 

وَكَانَ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْقُبُورِ فَيَبْكِي وَيُنَادِي :   أَنْشُدُ اللَّهَ عَبْدًا يَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لِي تَوْبَةً إِلَّا أَخْبَرَنِي   بِهَا فَلَمَّا أَكْثَرَ عَلَيْهِمْ نَادَاهُ مُنَادٍ مِنَ الْقُبُورِ  يَا طَالُوتُ  أَمَا  تَرْضَى أَنْ  قَتَلْتَنَا حَتَّى تُؤْذِيَنَا أَمْوَاتًا فَازْدَادَ  بُكَاءً وَحُزْنًا  فَرَحِمَهُ الْخَبَّازُ فَقَالَ : مَا لَكَ أَيُّهَا  الْمَلِكُ؟ قَالَ :  هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لِي فِي الْأَرْضِ عَالِمًا أَسْأَلُهُ  هَلْ لِي مِنْ  تَوْبَةٍ فَقَالَ الْخَبَّازُ : إِنَّمَا مَثَلُكَ مَثَلُ  مَلِكٍ نَزَلَ  قَرْيَةً عِشَاءً فَصَاحَ الدِّيكُ فَتَطَيَّرَ مِنْهُ  فَقَالَ : لَا  تَتْرُكُوا فِي الْقَرْيَةِ دِيكًا إِلَّا ذَبَحْتُمُوهُ  فَلَمَّا أَرَادَ  أَنْ يَنَامَ قَالَ لِأَصْحَابِهِ : إِذَا صَاحَ الدِّيكُ  فَأَيْقِظُونَا  حَتَّى نُدْلِجَ فَقَالُوا لَهُ : وَهَلْ تَرَكْتَ دِيكًا  نَسْمَعُ  صَوْتَهُ؟ وَلَكِنْ هَلْ تَرَكْتَ عَالِمًا فِي الْأَرْضِ؟  فَازْدَادَ  حُزْنًا وَبُكَاءً فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْخَبَّازُ ذَلِكَ قَالَ  لَهُ :  أَرَأَيْتُكَ إِنْ دَلَلْتُكَ عَلَى عَالِمٍ لَعَلَّكَ أَنْ  تَقْتُلَهُ  قَالَ : لَا فَتَوَثَّقَ عَلَيْهِ الْخَبَّازُ فَأَخْبَرَهُ  أَنَّ  الْمَرْأَةَ الْعَالِمَةَ عِنْدَهُ قَالَ : انْطَلِقْ بِي إِلَيْهَا   أَسْأَلْهَا هَلْ لِي مِنْ تَوْبَةٍ؟ وَكَانَتْ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ   يَعْلَمُ الِاسْمَ الْأَعْظَمَ فَإِذَا فَنِيَتْ رِجَالُهُمْ عَلِمَتْ   نِسَاؤُهُمْ فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ طَالُوتُ  الْبَابَ   قَالَ الْخَبَّازُ إِنَّهَا إِذَا رَأَتْكَ فَزِعَتْ فَخَلَّفَهُ  خَلْفَهُ  ثُمَّ دَخَلَهُ عَلَيْهَا فَقَالَ لَهَا : أَلَسْتُ أَعْظَمَ  النَّاسِ  مِنَّةً عَلَيْكِ أَنْجَيْتُكِ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَآوَيْتُكِ  قَالَتْ : بَلَى  قَالَ : فَإِنَّ لِي إِلَيْكِ حَاجَةً هَذَا طَالُوتُ  يَسْأَلُ   هَلْ لِي مِنْ تَوْبَةٍ؟ فَغُشِيَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الْفَرَقِ فَقَالَ  لَهَا  : إِنَّهُ لَا يُرِيدُ قَتْلَكِ وَلَكِنْ يَسْأَلُكَ : هَلْ لَهُ  مِنْ  تَوْبَةٍ؟ قَالَتْ : لَا وَاللَّهِ لَا أَعْلَمُ لِطَالُوتَ  تَوْبَةً وَلَكِنْ هَلْ تَعْلَمُونَ مَكَانَ قَبْرِ نَبِيٍّ؟ فَانْطَلَقَ بِهِمَا إِلَى قَبْرِ إِشْمَوِيلَ  فَصَلَّتْ وَدَعَتْ ثُمَّ نَادَتْ يَا صَاحِبَ الْقَبْرِ فَخَرَجَ إِشْمَوِيلُ  مِنَ   الْقَبْرِ يَنْفُضُ رَأْسَهُ مِنَ التُّرَابِ فَلَمَّا نَظَرَ إِلَى   ثَلَاثَتِهُمْ قَالَ : مَا لَكُمْ أَقَامَتِ الْقِيَامَةُ؟ قَالَتْ : لَا   وَلَكِنْ طَالُوتُ  يَسْأَلُكَ : هَلْ لَهُ مِنْ تَوْبَةٍ؟ قَالَ إِشْمَوِيلُ    : يَا طَالُوتُ  مَا   فَعَلْتَ بَعْدِي؟ قَالَ : لَمْ أَدَعْ مِنَ الشَّرِّ شَيْئًا إِلَّا   فَعَلْتُهُ وَجِئْتُ أَطْلُبُ التَّوْبَةَ قَالَ : كَمْ لَكَ مِنَ   الْوَلَدِ؟ قَالَ : عَشَرَةُ رِجَالٍ قَالَ : مَا أَعْلَمُ لَكَ مِنْ   تَوْبَةٍ إِلَّا أَنْ تَتَخَلَّى مِنْ مُلْكِكَ وَتَخْرُجَ أَنْتَ   وَوَلَدُكَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُقَدِّمَ وَلَدَكَ حَتَّى   يُقْتَلُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْكَ ثُمَّ تُقَاتِلَ أَنْتَ حَتَّى تُقْتَلَ   آخِرَهُمْ؟ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ إِشْمَوِيلُ  إِلَى الْقَبْرِ وَسَقَطَ مَيِّتًا وَرَجَعَ طَالُوتُ  أَحْزَنَ   مَا كَانَ رَهْبَةً أَنْ لَا يُتَابِعَهُ وَلَدُهُ وَقَدْ بَكَى حَتَّى   سَقَطَتْ أَشْفَارُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَنَحُلَ جِسْمُهُ فَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ   أَوْلَادُهُ فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : أَرَأَيْتُمْ لَوْ دُفِعْتُ إِلَى النَّارِ   هَلْ كُنْتُمْ تَفْدُونَنِي؟ قَالُوا : نَعَمْ نَفْدِيكَ بِمَا قَدَرْنَا   عَلَيْهِ قَالَ : فَإِنَّهَا النَّارُ إِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا مَا أَقُولُ   لَكُمْ قَالُوا : فَاعْرِضْ عَلَيْنَا فَذَكَرَ لَهُمُ الْقِصَّةَ قَالُوا :   وَإِنَّكَ لِمَقْتُولٌ قَالَ : نَعَمْ قَالُوا : فَلَا خَيْرَ لَنَا فِي   الْحَيَاةِ بَعْدَكَ قَدْ طَابَتْ أَنْفُسُنَا بِالَّذِي سَأَلْتَ   فَتَجَهَّزَ بِمَالِهِ وَوَلَدِهِ فَتَقَدَّمَ وَلَدُهُ وَكَانُوا عَشَرَةً   فَقَاتَلُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ حَتَّى قُتِلُوا ثُمَّ شَدَّ هُوَ  بَعْدَهُمْ  حَتَّى قُتِلَ فَجَاءَ قَاتِلُهُ إِلَى دَاوُدَ  لِيُبَشِّرَهُ وَقَالَ : قَتَلْتُ عَدُوَّكَ فَقَالَ دَاوُدُ    : مَا أَنْتَ بِالَّذِي تَحْيَا بَعْدَهُ فَضَرَبَ عُنُقَهُ وَكَانَ مُلْكُ طَالُوتَ  إِلَى أَنْ قُتِلَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً وَأَتَى بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِلَى دَاوُدَ  وَأَعْطَوْهُ خَزَائِنَ طَالُوتَ  وَمَلَّكُوهُ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ .   [ ص: 307 ] قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : مَلَكَ دَاوُدُ  بَعْدَ قَتْلِ طَالُوتَ  سَبْعَ سِنِينَ وَلَمْ يَجْتَمِعْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ  عَلَى مَلِكٍ وَاحِدٍ إِلَّا عَلَى دَاوُدَ  فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَآتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ   ) يَعْنِي : النُّبُوَّةَ; جَمَعَ اللَّهُ لِدَاوُدَ  بَيْنَ   الْمُلْكِ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مِنْ قَبْلُ بَلْ كَانَ  الْمُلْكُ  فِي سِبْطٍ وَالنُّبُوَّةُ فِي سِبْطٍ وَقِيلَ : الْمُلْكُ  وَالْحِكْمَةُ  هُوَ الْعِلْمُ مَعَ الْعَمَلِ . قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ   يَعْنِي صَنْعَةَ الدُّرُوعِ وَكَانَ يَصْنَعُهَا وَيَبِيعُهَا وَكَانَ   لَا يَأْكُلُ إِلَّا مِنْ عَمَلِ يَدِهِ وَقِيلَ : مَنْطِقُ الطَّيْرِ (   وَكَلَامُ الْحُكْلِ ) وَالنَّمْلِ وَالْكَلَامُ الْحَسَنُ وَقِيلَ هُوَ   الزَّبُورُ وَقِيلَ هُوَ الصَّوْتُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْأَلْحَانُ فَلَمْ   يُعْطِ اللَّهُ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِهِ مِثْلَ صَوْتِهِ وَكَانَ إِذَا   قَرَأَ الزَّبُورَ تَدْنُو الْوُحُوشُ حَتَّى يَأْخُذَ بِأَعْنَاقِهَا   وَتُظِلَّهُ الطَّيْرُ مُصِيخَةً لَهُ وَيَرْكُدَ الْمَاءُ ( الْجَارِي )   وَيَسْكُنَ الرِّيحُ . 

وَرَوَى الضَّحَّاكُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا هُوَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَعْطَاهُ سِلْسِلَةً   مَوْصُولَةً بِالْمَجَرَّةِ وَرَأَسُهَا عِنْدَ صَوْمَعَتِهِ قُوَّتُهَا   قُوَّةُ الْحَدِيدِ وَلَوْنُهَا لَوْنُ النَّارِ وَحِلَقُهَا مُسْتَدِيرَةٌ   مُفَصَّلَةً بِالْجَوَاهِرِ مُدَسَّرَةً بِقُضْبَانِ اللُّؤْلُؤِ   الرَّطْبِ فَلَا يَحْدُثُ فِي الْهَوَاءِ حَدَثٌ إِلَّا صَلْصَلَتِ   السِّلْسِلَةُ فَعَلِمَ دَاوُدُ  ذَلِكَ الْحَدَثَ وَلَا يَمَسُّهَا ذُو عَاهَةٍ إِلَّا بَرِئَ وَكَانُوا يَتَحَاكَمُونَ إِلَيْهَا بَعْدَ دَاوُدَ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ إِلَى أَنْ رُفِعَتْ فَمَنْ تَعَدَّى عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ   وَأَنْكَرَ لَهُ حَقًّا أَتَى السِّلْسِلَةَ فَمَنْ كَانَ صَادِقًا مَدَّ   يَدَهُ إِلَى السِّلْسِلَةِ فَتَنَاوَلَهَا وَمَنْ كَانَ كَاذِبًا لَمْ   يَنَلْهَا فَكَانَتْ كَذَلِكَ إِلَى أَنْ ظَهَرَ بِهِمُ الْمَكْرُ   وَالْخَدِيعَةُ فَبَلَغَنَا أَنَّ بَعْضَ مُلُوكِهَا أَوْدَعَ رَجُلًا   جَوْهَرَةً ثَمِينَةً فَلَمَّا اسْتَرَدَّهَا أَنْكَرَ فَتَحَاكَمَا إِلَى   السِّلْسِلَةِ فَعَمَدَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ الْجَوْهَرَةُ إِلَى عُكَّازَةٍ   فَنَقَرَهَا وَضَمَّنَهَا الْجَوْهَرَةَ وَاعْتَمَدَ عَلَيْهَا حَتَّى   حَضَرَ السِّلْسِلَةَ فَقَالَ صَاحِبُ الْجَوْهَرَةِ : رُدَّ عَلَيَّ   الْوَدِيعَةَ فَقَالَ صَاحِبُهُ : مَا أَعْرِفُ لَكَ عِنْدِي مِنْ   وَدِيعَةٍ فَإِنْ كُنْتَ صَادِقًا فَتَنَاوَلِ السِّلْسِلَةَ   فَتَنَاوَلَهَا بِيَدِهِ فَقِيلَ لِلْمُنْكِرِ : قُمْ أَنْتَ   فَتُنَاوَلْهَا فَقَالَ لِصَاحِبِ الْجَوْهَرَةِ : خُذْ عُكَّازِي هَذِهِ   فَاحْفَظْهَا حَتَّى أَتَنَاوَلَ السِّلْسِلَةَ فَأَخَذَهَا عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ   قَامَ الْمُنْكِرُ نَحْوَ السِّلْسِلَةِ فَأَخَذَهَا فَقَالَ الرَّجُلُ :   اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْوَدِيعَةَ الَّتِي   يَدَّعِيهَا عَلَيَّ قَدْ وَصَلَتْ إِلَيْهِ فَقَرِّبْ مِنِّي   السِّلْسِلَةَ فَمَدَّ يَدَهُ فَتَنَاوَلَهَا فَتَعَجَّبَ الْقَوْمُ   وَشَكُّوا فِيهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا وَقَدْ رَفَعَ اللَّهُ السِّلْسِلَةَ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَيَعْقُوبُ      " دِفَاعُ اللَّهِ " ) بِالْأَلِفِ هَاهُنَا وَفِي سُورَةِ الْحَجِّ   وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِغَيْرِ الْأَلِفِ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَا   يُغَالِبُهُ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ الدَّافِعُ وَحْدَهُ وَمَنْ قَرَأَ بِالْأَلِفِ   قَالَ : قَدْ يَكُونُ الدِّفَاعُ مِنْ وَاحِدٍ مِثْلُ قَوْلِ الْعَرَبِ :   أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ عَنْكَ الدِّفَاعَ ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ      : وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ بِجُنُودِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ لَغَلَبَ   الْمُشْرِكُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ فَقَتَلُوا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَخَرَّبُوا   الْمَسَاجِدَ وَالْبِلَادَ وَقَالَ سَائِرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : لَوْلَا   دَفْعُ اللَّهِ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ وَالْأَبْرَارِ عَنِ الْكُفَّارِ   وَالْفُجَّارِ لَهَلَكَتِ الْأَرْضُ بِمَنْ فِيهَا وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ   [ ص: 308 ] يَدْفَعُ بِالْمُؤْمِنِ عَنِ الْكَافِرِ وَبِالصَّالِحِ عَنِ الْفَاجِرِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنُ فَنَجْوَيْهِ  أَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ خَرْجَةَ  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ  أَنَا أَبُو حُمَيْدٍ الْحِمْصِيُّ  أَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْعَطَّارُ  أَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُوقَةَ  عَنْ وَبَرَةَ  عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " إِنَّ   اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لِيَدْفَعُ بِالْمُسْلِمِ الصَّالِحَ عَنْ مِائَةِ   أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ مِنْ جِيرَانِهِ الْبَلَاءَ " ثُمَّ قَرَأَ " وَلَوْلَا   دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ   . . . " ]
( لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ   ) .
( تِلْكَ  الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى  بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ  اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ  وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ  الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ  الْقُدُسِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا  اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ  الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا  فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  كَفَرَ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا  اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ  مَا يُرِيدُ   ( 253 ) يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ   أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلَا خُلَّةٌ وَلَا شَفَاعَةٌ   وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   ( 254 ) ) 

( تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ   ) أَيْ كَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى يَعْنِي مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ( وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ   ) يَعْنِي مُحَمَّدًا  صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ الشَّيْخُ الْإِمَامُ رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ   عَلَيْهِ : وَمَا أُوتِيَ نَبِيٌّ آيَةً إِلَّا وَقَدْ أُوتِيَ  نَبِيُّنَا  مِثْلَ تِلْكَ الْآيَةِ وَفُضِّلَ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ بِآيَاتٍ  مِثْلُ :  انْشِقَاقِ الْقَمَرِ بِإِشَارَتِهِ وَحَنِينِ الْجِذْعِ عَلَى   مُفَارَقَتِهِ وَتَسْلِيمِ الْحَجَرِ وَالشَّجَرِ عَلَيْهِ وَكَلَامِ   الْبَهَائِمِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ بِرِسَالَتِهِ وَنَبْعِ الْمَاءِ مِنْ بَيْنِ   أَصَابِعِهِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْمُعْجِزَاتِ وَالْآيَاتِ الَّتِي لَا   تُحْصَى وَأَظْهَرَهَا الْقُرْآنُ الَّذِي عَجَزَ أَهْلُ السَّمَاءِ   وَأَهْلُ الْأَرْضِ عَنِ الْإِتْيَانِ بِمِثْلِهِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الصَّيْرَفِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَخْلَدِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ الثَّقَفِيُّ  ، أَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ،  أَنَا اللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي   [ ص: 309 ] سَعِيدٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَا   مِنْ نَبِيٍّ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ إِلَّا وَقَدْ أُعْطِيَ مِنَ الْآيَاتِ   مَا آمَنَ عَلَى مِثْلِهِ الْبَشَرُ وَإِنَّمَا كَانَ الَّذِي أُوتِيتُهُ   وَحْيًا أَوْحَاهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِلَيَّ فَأَرْجُو أَنْ أَكُونَ   أَكْثَرَهُمْ تَابِعًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ ،  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِنَانٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا هُشَيْمٌ  أَنَا سَيَّارٌ ،  أَنَا يَزِيدُ الْفَقِيرُ  ، أَنَا  جَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " أُعْطِيتُ   خَمْسًا لَمْ يُعْطَهُنَّ أَحَدًا قَبْلِي : نُصِرْتُ بِالرُّعْبِ   مَسِيرَةَ شَهْرٍ وَجُعِلَتْ لِي الْأَرْضُ مَسْجِدًا وَطَهُورًا   فَأَيُّمَا رَجُلٍ مِنْ أُمَّتِي أَدْرَكَتْهُ الصَّلَاةُ فَلْيُصَلِّ   وَأُحِلَّتْ لِي الْغَنَائِمُ وَلَمْ تَحِلَّ لِأَحَدٍ قَبْلِي وَأُعْطِيتُ   الشَّفَاعَةَ وَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ يُبْعَثُ إِلَى قَوْمِهِ خَاصَّةً   وَبُعِثْتُ إِلَى النَّاسِ عَامَّةً   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْخَرَقِيُّ  أَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الطَّيْسَفُونِي  ُّ ،  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ ،  أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ  أَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ ،  أَنَا الْعَلَاءُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " فُضِّلْتُ عَلَى الْأَنْبِيَاءِ بِسِتٍّ : أُوتِيتُ جَوَامِعَ الْكَلِمِ وَنُصِرْتُ بِالرُّعْبِ وَأُحِلَّتْ   لِي الْغَنَائِمُ وَجُعِلَتْ لِي الْأَرْضُ مَسْجِدًا وَطَهُورًا   وَأُرْسِلْتُ إِلَى الْخَلْقِ كَافَّةً وَخُتِمَ بِي النَّبِيُّونَ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَآتَيْنَا  عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ  وَلَوْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ   ) أَيْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الرُّسُلِ ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ   ) ثَبَتَ عَلَى إِيمَانِهِ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ ( وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ   ) بِخُذْلَانِهِ ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا   ) أَعَادَهُ تَأْكِيدًا ( وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ   ) يُوَفِّقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ فَضْلًا وَيَخْذُلُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ عَدْلًا . 

سَأَلَ رَجُلٌ  عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فَقَالَ : يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَخْبِرْنِي عَنِ   الْقَدَرِ؟ فَقَالَ : طَرِيقٌ مُظْلِمٌ لَا تَسْلُكْهُ فَأَعَادَ   السُّؤَالَ فَقَالَ : بَحْرٌ عَمِيقٌ فَلَا تَلُجْهُ فَأَعَادَ السُّؤَالَ   فَقَالَ : سِرُّ اللَّهِ فِي الْأَرْضِ قَدْ خَفِيَ عَلَيْكَ فَلَا   تُفَتِّشْهُ   .   [ ص: 310 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ   ) قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : أَرَادَ بِهِ الزَّكَاةَ الْمَفْرُوضَةَ وَقَالَ غَيْرُهُ : أَرَادَ بِهِ صَدَقَةَ التَّطَوُّعِ وَالنَّفَقَةَ فِي الْخَيْرِ ( مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ   ) أَيْ لَا فِدَاءَ فِيهِ سَمَّاهُ بَيْعًا لِأَنَّ الْفِدَاءَ شِرَاءُ نَفْسِهِ ( وَلَا خُلَّةٌ   ) لَا صَدَاقَةَ ( وَلَا شَفَاعَةٌ   ) إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَنَافِعٌ  وَأَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  كُلَّهَا بِالنَّصْبِ وَكَذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ( الْآيَةَ 31 ) " لَا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلَا خِلَالٌ   " وَفِي سُورَةِ الطُّورِ ( الْآيَةَ 23 ) " لَا لَغْوٌ فِيهَا وَلَا تَأْثِيمٌ   " وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ كُلَّهَا بِالرَّفْعِ وَالتَّنْوِينِ ( وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ   ) لِأَنَّهُمْ وَضَعُوا الْعِبَادَةَ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهَا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (44)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 255 إلى الاية 257
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( اللَّهُ  لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ  الْقَيُّومُ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا  نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي  يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ  إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ  وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ  وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلَّا بِمَا  شَاءَ وَسِعَ  كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَلَا يَئُودُهُ  حِفْظُهُمَا  وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ   ( 255 ) لَا   إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ   يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ   بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 256 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ( اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ   ) أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَمْعَانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ الرَّيَانِيُّ  أَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  أَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْأَعْلَى  عَنِ الْجَرِيرِيِّ  عَنْ أَبِي السَّلِيلِ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَبَاحٍ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ  أَيُّ آيَةٍ مِنْ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ أَعْظَمُ؟ " قُلْتُ ( اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ   ) قَالَ فَضَرَبَ فِي صَدْرِي ثُمَّ قَالَ : " لِيَهْنِكَ الْعِلْمُ " ثُمَّ قَالَ : " وَالَّذِي نَفْسُ مُحَمَّدٍ  بِيَدِهِ إِنَّ لِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ لِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ تُقَدِّسُ الْمَلِكَ عِنْدَ سَاقِ الْعَرْشِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ ،  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  عَنْ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  قَالَ عُثْمَانُ بْنُ الْهَيْثَمِ أَبُو عَمْرٍو    : أَخْبَرَنَا عَوْفٌ  عَنْ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِيرِينَ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : وَكَّلَنِي   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِحِفْظِ زَكَاةِ   رَمَضَانَ فَأَتَانِي آتٍ فَجَعَلَ يَحْثُو مِنَ الطَّعَامِ فَأَخَذْتُهُ   وَقُلْتُ : لَأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : إِنِّي مُحْتَاجٌ وَعَلَيَّ عِيَالٌ وَلِي حَاجَةٌ   شَدِيدَةٌ قَالَ : فَخَلَّيْتُ سَبِيلَهُ   [ ص: 311 ] فَأَصْبَحْتُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " يَا  أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ  مَا   فَعَلَ أَسِيرُكَ الْبَارِحَةَ؟ " قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ شَكَا   حَاجَةً شَدِيدَةً وَعِيَالًا فَرَحِمْتُهُ فَخَلَّيْتُ سَبِيلَهُ قَالَ : "   أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ كَذَبَكَ وَسَيَعُودُ " فَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّهُ سَيَعُودُ   لِقَوْلِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِنَّهُ   سَيَعُودُ فَرَصَدْتُهُ فَجَاءَ يَحْثُو مِنَ الطَّعَامِ فَأَخَذْتُهُ   فَقُلْتُ : لَأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : دَعْنِي فَإِنِّي مُحْتَاجٌ وَعَلَيَّ عِيَالٌ وَلَا   أَعُودُ ، فَرَحِمْتُهُ فَخَلَّيْتُ سَبِيلَهُ فَأَصْبَحْتُ فَقَالَ : لِي   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " يَا  أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ  مَا   فَعَلَ أَسِيرُكَ " قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ شَكَا حَاجَةً  شَدِيدَةً  وَعِيَالًا فَرَحِمْتُهُ وَخَلَّيْتُ سَبِيلَهُ قَالَ : " أَمَا  إِنَّهُ  قَدْ كَذَبَكَ وَسَيَعُودُ " فَرَصَدْتُهُ الثَّالِثَةَ فَجَاءَ  يَحْثُو  مِنَ الطَّعَامِ ، فَأَخَذْتُهُ فَقُلْتُ : لَأَرْفَعَنَّكَ إِلَى  رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهَذَا آخِرُ  ثَلَاثِ مَرَّاتٍ  إِنَّكَ تَزْعُمُ لَا تَعُودُ ثُمَّ تَعُودُ قَالَ :  دَعْنِي أُعَلِّمْكَ  كَلِمَاتٍ يَنْفَعُكَ اللَّهُ بِهَا قُلْتُ : مَا  هِيَ؟ قَالَ : إِذَا  أَوَيْتَ إِلَى فِرَاشِكَ فَاقْرَأْ آيَةَ  الْكُرْسِيِّ ( اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ     ) حَتَّى تَخْتِمَ الْآيَةَ فَإِنَّكَ لَنْ يَزَالَ عَلَيْكَ مِنَ   اللَّهِ حَافِظٌ وَلَا يَقْرَبُكَ شَيْطَانٌ حَتَّى تُصْبِحَ فَخَلَّيْتُ   سَبِيلَهُ فَأَصْبَحْتُ فَقَالَ لِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَا فَعَلَ أَسِيرُكَ الْبَارِحَةَ؟ قُلْتُ يَا   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ زَعَمَ أَنَّهُ يُعَلِّمُنِي كَلِمَاتٍ يَنْفَعُنِي   اللَّهُ بِهَا فَخَلَّيْتُ سَبِيلَهُ قَالَ مَا هِيَ؟ قُلْتُ : قَالَ لِي :   إِذَا أَوَيْتَ إِلَى فِرَاشِكَ فَاقْرَأْ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ مِنْ   أَوَّلِهَا حَتَّى تَخْتِمَ الْآيَةَ ( اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ     ) وَقَالَ : لَنْ يَزَالَ عَلَيْكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَافِظٌ وَلَا   يَقْرَبُكَ شَيْطَانٌ حَتَّى تُصْبِحَ وَكَانُوا أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى   الْخَيْرِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " أَمَا   إِنَّهُ قَدْ صَدَقَكَ وَهُوَ كَذُوبٌ تَعْلَمُ مَنْ تُخَاطِبُ مِنْ   ثَلَاثِ لَيَالٍ يَا  أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ    " قُلْتُ : لَا قَالَ " ذَاكَ شَيْطَانٌ "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ ،  عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ هُوَ الْمَلِيكِيُّ  عَنْ زُرَارَةَ بْنِ مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ،  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ قَرَأَ حِينَ يُصْبِحُ آيَةَ الْكُرْسِيِّ وَآيَتَيْنِ مِنْ أَوَّلِ " حم تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ     " ( 2 - غَافِرٍ ) حُفِظَ فِي يَوْمِهِ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى يُمْسِيَ وَمَنْ   قَرَأَهُمَا حِينَ يُمْسِي حُفِظَ فِي لَيْلَتِهِ تِلْكَ حَتَّى يُصْبِحَ   " .   [ ص: 312 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( اللَّهُ ) رَفْعٌ بِالِابْتِدَاءِ وَخَبَرُهُ فِي (   لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ ) الْبَاقِي الدَّائِمُ عَلَى الْأَبَدِ   وَهُوَ مَنْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ صِفَةُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى (   الْقَيُّومُ ) قَرَأَ عُمَرُ   وَابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    " الْقَيَّامُ " وَقَرَأَ عَلْقَمَةُ    " الْقَيِّمُ " وَكُلُّهَا لُغَاتٌ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    ( الْقَيُّومُ ) الْقَائِمُ عَلَى كُلِّ ( شَيْءٍ ) وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : الْقَائِمُ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ وَقِيلَ هُوَ الْقَائِمُ بِالْأُمُورِ . وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : الَّذِي لَا يَزُولُ ( لَا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلَا نَوْمٌ     ) السِّنَةُ : النُّعَاسُ وَهُوَ النَّوْمُ الْخَفِيفُ وَالْوَسْنَانُ   بَيْنَ النَّائِمِ وَالْيَقْظَانِ يُقَالُ مِنْهُ وَسِنَ يسن وَسَنًا   وَسِنَةً وَالنَّوْمُ هُوَ الثَّقِيلُ الْمُزِيلُ لِلْقُوَّةِ وَالْعَقْلِ   قَالَ الْمُفَضَّلُ الضَّبِّيُّ     :  السِّنَةُ فِي الرَّأْسِ وَالنَّوْمُ فِي الْقَلْبِ فَالسِّنَةُ  أَوَّلُ  النَّوْمِ وَهُوَ النُّعَاسُ وَقِيلَ : السِّنَةُ فِي الرَّأْسِ   وَالنُّعَاسُ فِي الْعَيْنِ وَالنَّوْمُ فِي الْقَلْبِ فَهُوَ غَشْيَةٌ   ثَقِيلَةٌ تَقَعُ عَلَى الْقَلْبِ تَمْنَعُ الْمَعْرِفَةَ بِالْأَشْيَاءِ   نَفَى اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْ نَفْسِهِ النَّوْمَ لِأَنَّهُ آفَةٌ وَهُوَ   مُنَزَّهٌ عَنِ الْآفَاتِ وَلِأَنَّهُ تُغَيُّرٌ وَلَا يَجُوزُ عَلَيْهِ   التَّغَيُّرُ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ حَامِدٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ  عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ  عَنْ أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ  عَنْ أَبِي مُوسَى  قَالَ : قَامَ   فِينَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِخَمْسِ   كَلِمَاتٍ فَقَالَ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَنَامُ وَلَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُ   أَنْ يَنَامَ وَلَكِنَّهُ يَخْفِضُ الْقِسْطَ وَيُرْفَعُ إِلَيْهِ عَمَلُ   اللَّيْلِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ النَّهَارِ وَعَمَلُ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ عَمَلِ   اللَّيْلِ حِجَابُهُ النُّورُ لَوْ كَشَفَهُ لَأَحْرَقَتْ سُبُحَاتُ   وَجْهِهِ مَا انْتَهَى إِلَيْهِ بَصَرُهُ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ "   . وَرَوَاهُ الْمَسْعُودِيُّ  عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ  وَقَالَ : حِجَابُهُ النَّارُ . 

( لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) مُلْكًا وَخَلْقًا ( مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ   ) بِأَمْرِهِ ( يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ   ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ   وَعَطَاءٌ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : ( مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ ) أَمْرُ الدُّنْيَا ( وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ ) أَمْرُ الْآخِرَةِ وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ      : ( مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ ) يَعْنِي الْآخِرَةَ لِأَنَّهُمْ   يَقْدَمُونَ عَلَيْهَا ( وَمَا خَلْفَهُمُ ) الدُّنْيَا لِأَنَّهُمْ   يُخَلِّفُونَهَا وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ مَا مَضَى أَمَامَهُمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ مَا يَكُونُ بَعْدَهُمْ وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ      : مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ ، مَا كَانَ قَبْلَ خَلْقِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ   وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ أَيْ مَا كَانَ بَعْدَ خَلْقِهِمْ وَقِيلَ : مَا بَيْنَ   أَيْدِيهِمْ أَيْ مَا قَدَّمُوهُ مِنْ خَيْرٍ أَوْ شَرٍّ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ   مَا هُمْ فَاعِلُوهُ ( وَلَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ     ) أَيْ مِنْ عِلْمِ اللَّهِ ( إِلَّا بِمَا شَاءَ ) أَنْ يُطْلِعَهُمْ   عَلَيْهِ يَعْنِي لَا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِ الْغَيْبِ إِلَّا   بِمَا شَاءَ مِمَّا أَخْبَرَ بِهِ الرُّسُلَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى :   ( فَلَا يُظْهِرُ عَلَى غَيْبِهِ أَحَدًا إِلَّا مَنِ ارْتَضَى مِنْ رَسُولٍ   ) ( 36 - الْجِنِّ ) قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ   ) أَيْ مَلَأَ وَأَحَاطَ بِهِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْكُرْسِيِّ فَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : هُوَ الْعَرْشُ نَفْسُهُ   [ ص: 313 ] وَقَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الْكُرْسِيُّ مَوْضُوعٌ أَمَامَ الْعَرْشِ وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : " وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ     " أَيْ سِعَتُهُ مِثْلُ سِعَةِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَفِي   الْأَخْبَارِ أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ فِي جَنْبِ الْكُرْسِيِّ   كَحَلْقَةٍ فِي فَلَاةٍ وَالْكُرْسِيُّ فِي جَنْبِ الْعَرْشِ كَحَلْقَةٍ   فِي فَلَاةٍ . وَيُرْوَى عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعَ وَالْأَرَضِينَ   السَّبْعَ فِي الْكُرْسِيِّ كَدَرَاهِمَ سَبْعَةٍ أُلْقِيَتْ فِي تُرْسٍ . 

وَقَالَ عَلَيٌّ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ      : كُلُّ قَائِمَةٍ مِنَ الْكُرْسِيِّ طُولُهَا مِثْلُ السَّمَاوَاتِ   السَّبْعِ وَالْأَرَضِينَ السَّبْعِ وَهُوَ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ الْعَرْشِ   وَيَحْمِلُ الْكُرْسِيَّ أَرْبَعَةُ أَمْلَاكٍ لِكُلِّ مَلَكٍ أَرْبَعَةُ   وُجُوهٍ وَأَقْدَامُهُمْ فِي الصَّخْرَةِ الَّتِي تَحْتَ الْأَرْضِ   السَّابِعَةِ السُّفْلَى مَسِيرَةَ خَمْسِمِائَةِ عَامٍ مَلَكٌ عَلَى   صُورَةِ سَيِّدِ الْبَشَرِ آدَمَ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ وَهُوَ يَسْأَلُ لِلْآدَمِيِّينَ الرِّزْقَ وَالْمَطَرَ مِنَ   السَّنَةِ إِلَى السَّنَةِ وَمَلَكٌ عَلَى صُورَةِ سَيِّدِ الْأَنْعَامِ   وَهُوَ الثَّوْرُ وَهُوَ يَسْأَلُ لِلْأَنْعَامِ الرِّزْقَ مِنَ السَّنَةِ   إِلَى السَّنَةِ وَعَلَى وَجْهِهِ غَضَاضَةٌ مُنْذُ عُبِدَ الْعِجْلُ   وَمَلَكٌ عَلَى صُورَةِ سَيِّدِ السِّبَاعِ وَهُوَ الْأَسَدُ يَسْأَلُ   لِلسِّبَاعِ الرِّزْقَ مِنَ السَّنَةِ إِلَى السَّنَةِ [ وَمَلَكٌ عَلَى   صُورَةِ سَيِّدِ الطَّيْرِ وَهُوَ النَّسْرُ يَسْأَلُ الرِّزْقَ لِلطَّيْرِ   مِنَ السَّنَةِ إِلَى السَّنَةِ ] وَفِي بَعْضِ الْأَخْبَارِ أَنَّ مَا   بَيْنَ حَمَلَةِ الْعَرْشِ وَحَمَلَةِ الْكُرْسِيِّ سَبْعِينَ حِجَابًا   مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ وَسَبْعِينَ حِجَابًا مِنْ نُورٍ غِلَظُ كُلِّ حِجَابٍ   مَسِيرَةُ خَمْسِمِائَةِ عَامٍ لَوْلَا ذَلِكَ لَاحْتَرَقَ حَمَلَةُ   الْكُرْسِيِّ مِنْ نُورِ حَمَلَةِ الْعَرْشِ . 

وَرَوَى سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : أَرَادَ بِالْكُرْسِيِّ عِلْمَهُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ  وَمِنْهُ   قِيلَ لِصَحِيفَةِ الْعِلْمِ كُرَّاسَةٌ وَقِيلَ : كُرْسِيُّهُ مُلْكُهُ   وَسُلْطَانُهُ وَالْعَرَبُ تُسَمِّي الْمُلْكَ الْقَدِيمَ كُرْسِيًّا ، (   وَلَا يَئُودُهُ ) أَيْ لَا يُثْقِلُهُ وَلَا يَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِ يُقَالُ :   آدَنِي الشَّيْءُ أَيْ أَثْقَلَنِي ( حِفْظُهُمَا ) أَيْ حِفْظُ   السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ( وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ ) الرَّفِيعُ فَوْقَ   خَلْقِهِ وَالْمُتَعَالِي عَنِ الْأَشْيَاءِ وَالْأَنْدَادِ وَقِيلَ :   الْعَلِيُّ بِالْمُلْكِ وَالسَّلْطَنَةِ ( الْعَظِيمُ ) الْكَبِيرُ الَّذِي   لَا شَيْءَ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ   ) قَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  تَكُونُ   مِقْلَاةً - ( الْمِقْلَاةُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ ) لَا يَعِيشُ لَهَا وَلَدٌ -   وَكَانَتْ تَنْذُرُ لَئِنْ عَاشَ لَهَا وَلَدٌ لَتُهَوِّدَنَّه  ُ   [ ص: 314 ] فَإِذَا عَاشَ وَلَدُهَا جَعَلَتْهُ فِي الْيَهُودِ  فَجَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَفِيهِمْ مِنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا أُجْلِيَتْ بَنُو النَّضِيرِ  كَانَ فِيهِمْ عَدَدٌ مِنْ أَوْلَادِ الْأَنْصَارِ  فَأَرَادَتِ الْأَنْصَارُ  اسْتِرْدَادَهُم  ْ وَقَالُوا : هُمْ أَبْنَاؤُنَا وَإِخْوَانُنَا فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ ( لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ     ) فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "   خَيِّرُوا أَصْحَابَكُمْ فَإِنِ اخْتَارُوكُمْ فَهُمْ مِنْكُمْ وَإِنِ   اخْتَارُوهُمْ فَأَجْلُوهُمْ مَعَهُمْ "   . 

وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : كَانَ نَاسٌ مُسْتَرْضَعِينَ فِي الْيَهُودِ  مِنَ الْأَوْسِ  فَلَمَّا أَمَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِإِجْلَاءِ بَنِي النَّضِيرِ  قَالَ   الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُسْتَرْضَعِينَ فِيهِمْ : لَنَذْهَبَنَّ مَعَهُمْ   وَلَنَدِينَنَّ بِدِينِهِمْ فَمَنَعَهُمْ أَهْلُوهُمْ فَنَزَلَتْ ( لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ   )   . 

وَقَالَ مَسْرُوقٌ    : كَانَ لِرَجُلٍ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ  مِنْ بَنِي سَالِمِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ  ابْنَانِ فَتَنَصَّرَا قَبْلَ مَبْعَثِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ قَدِمَا الْمَدِينَةَ  فِي نَفَرٍ مِنَ النَّصَارَى  يَحْمِلُونَ   الطَّعَامَ فَلَزِمَهُمَا أَبُوهُمَا وَقَالَ : لَا أَدَعُكُمَا حَتَّى   تُسْلِمَا فَتَخَاصَمَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَيَدْخُلُ بِعْضِي النَّارَ   وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ   ) فَخَلَّى سَبِيلَهُمَا   . 

وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ   وَعَطَاءٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  إِذَا   قَبِلُوا الْجِزْيَةَ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْعَرَبَ كَانَتْ أُمَّةً   أُمِّيَّةً لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ كِتَابٌ فَلَمْ يَقْبَلْ مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا   الْإِسْلَامَ فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمُوا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى : ( لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ   ) فَأَمَرَ بِقِتَالِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  إِلَى   أَنْ يُسْلِمُوا أَوْ يُقِرُّوا بِالْجِزْيَةِ فَمَنْ أَعْطَى مِنْهُمُ   الْجِزْيَةَ لَمْ يُكْرَهْ عَلَى الْإِسْلَامِ وَقِيلَ كَانَ هَذَا فِي   الِابْتِدَاءِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُؤْمَرَ بِالْقِتَالِ فَصَارَتْ مَنْسُوخَةً   بِآيَةِ السَّيْفِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ( قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ   ) أَيِ الْإِيمَانُ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ وَالْحَقُّ مِنَ الْبَاطِلِ ( فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ     ) يَعْنِي الشَّيْطَانَ وَقِيلَ : كُلُّ مَا عُبِدَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى فَهُوَ طَاغُوتٌ ، وَقِيلَ كُلُّ مَا يُطْغِي الْإِنْسَانَ   فَاعُولٌ مِنَ الطُّغْيَانِ زِيدَتِ التَّاءُ فِيهِ بَدَلًا مِنْ لَامِ   الْفِعْلِ كَقَوْلِهِمْ حَانُوتٌ وَتَابُوتٌ فَالتَّاءُ فِيهَا مُبْدَلَةٌ   مِنْ هَاءِ التَّأْنِيثِ ( وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ     ) أَيْ تَمَسَّكَ وَاعْتَصَمَ بِالْعَقْدِ الْوَثِيقِ الْمُحْكَمِ فِي   الدِّينِ وَالْوُثْقَى تَأْنِيثُ الْأَوْثَقِ ، وَقِيلَ الْعُرْوَةُ   الْوُثْقَى السَّبَبُ الَّذِي يُوصِلُ إِلَى رِضَا اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : ( لَا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا     ) لَا انْقِطَاعَ لَهَا ( وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ ) قِيلَ : لِدُعَائِكَ   إِيَّاهُمْ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ ( عَلِيمٌ ) بِحِرْصِكَ عَلَى إِيمَانِهِمْ .   
[ ص: 315 ]   ( اللَّهُ   وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ   وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ   النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا   خَالِدُونَ   ( 257 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   ) نَاصِرُهُمْ وَمُعِينُهُمْ وَقِيلَ : مُحِبُّهُمْ ، وَقِيلَ مُتَوَلِّي أُمُورَهُمْ لَا يَكِلُهُمْ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : وَلِيُّ هِدَايَتِهِمْ ( يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ   ) أَيْ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ إِلَى الْإِيمَانِ قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيُّ      : كُلُّ مَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورِ فَالْمُرَادُ   مِنْهُ الْكُفْرُ وَالْإِيمَانُ غَيْرُ الَّتِي فِي سُورَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ ،   وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ    "  فَالْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ سُمِّيَ الْكُفْرُ  ظُلْمَةً  لِالْتِبَاسِ طَرِيقِهِ وَسُمِّيَ الْإِسْلَامُ نُورًا لِوُضُوحِ   طَرِيقِهِ ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ   ) قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : يَعْنِي كَعْبَ بْنَ الْأَشْرَفِ  وَحُيَيَّ بْنَ أَخْطَبَ  وَسَائِرَ رُءُوسِ الضَّلَالَةِ ( يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ     ) يَدْعُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالطَّاغُوتُ  يَكُونُ  مُذَكَّرًا وَمُؤَنَّثًا وَوَاحِدًا وَجَمْعًا قَالَ تَعَالَى فِي   الْمُذَكَّرِ وَالْوَاحِدِ : . . . "
( يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ     ) ( 60 - النِّسَاءِ ) وَقَالَ فِي الْمُؤَنَّثِ : " وَالَّذِينَ   اجْتَنَبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ أَنْ يَعْبُدُوهَا " ( 17 - الزُّمَرِ ) وَقَالَ   فِي الْجَمْعِ : ( يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ   ) فَإِنْ قِيلَ : قَالَ : يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ لَمْ يَكُونُوا فِي نُورٍ قَطُّ؟ قِيلَ : هُمُ الْيَهُودُ  كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُبْعَثَ لِمَا يَجِدُونَ فِي   كُتُبِهِمْ مِنْ نَعْتِهِ فَلَمَّا بُعِثَ كَفَرُوا بِهِ وَقِيلَ : هُوَ   عَلَى الْعُمُومِ فِي حَقِّ جَمِيعِ الْكُفَّارِ قَالُوا : مَنْعُهُمْ   إِيَّاهُمْ مِنَ الدُّخُولِ فِيهِ إِخْرَاجٌ كَمَا يَقُولُ الرَّجُلُ   لِأَبِيهِ : أَخْرَجْتَنِي مِنْ مَالِكَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِيهِ كَمَا قَالَ   اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِخْبَارًا عَنْ يُوسُفَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ : " إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ   " ( 37 - يُوسُفَ ) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ قَطُّ فِي مِلَّتِهِمْ ( أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (45)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 258 إلى الاية 259
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي  رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ  الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ  الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ  قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي  بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ  فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ  الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللَّهُ لَا  يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ   ( 258 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ   ) مَعْنَاهُ هَلِ انْتَهَى إِلَيْكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  خَبَرُ الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  أَيْ خَاصَمَ وَجَادَلَ وَهُوَ نُمْرُودُ  وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ وَضَعَ التَّاجَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَتَجَبَّرَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَادَّعَى الرُّبُوبِيَّةَ  ؟ ( أَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ   ) أَيْ لِأَنْ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ فَطَغَى أَيْ كَانَتْ تِلْكَ الْمُحَاجَّةُ مِنْ بَطَرِ الْمَلِكِ وَطُغْيَانِهِ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : مَلَكَ الْأَرْضَ أَرْبَعَةٌ مُؤْمِنَانِ وَكَافِرَانِ فَأَمَّا الْمُؤْمِنَانِ فَسُلَيْمَانُ   وَذُو الْقَرْنَيْنِ  ، وَأَمَّا الْكَافِرَانِ فَنُمْرُودُ  وَبُخْتَنَصَّرُ    . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي وَقْتِ هَذِهِ الْمُنَاظَرَةِ قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : لَمَّا كَسَّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  الْأَصْنَامَ سَجَنَهُ نُمْرُودُ  ثُمَّ   أَخْرَجَهُ لِيَحْرِقَهُ بِالنَّارِ فَقَالَ لَهُ : مَنْ رَبُّكَ الَّذِي   تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ؟ فَقَالَ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَقَالَ   آخَرُونَ : كَانَ هَذَا بَعْدَ إِلْقَائِهِ فِي النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ   النَّاسَ قَحَطُوا عَلَى عَهْدِ نُمْرُودَ  وَكَانَ النَّاسُ يَمْتَارُونَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ الطَّعَامَ فَكَانَ إِذَا   [ ص: 316 ] أَتَاهُ الرَّجُلُ فِي طَلَبِ الطَّعَامِ سَأَلَهُ مِنْ رَبُّكَ؟ فَإِنْ قَالَ أَنْتَ بَاعَ مِنْهُ الطَّعَامَ فَأَتَاهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  فِيمَنْ أَتَاهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ نُمْرُودُ    : مَنْ رَبُّكَ؟ قَالَ : رَبِّي الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ فَاشْتَغَلَ بِالْمُحَاجَّةِ وَلَمْ يُعْطِهِ شَيْئًا فَرَجَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  فَمَرَّ   عَلَى كَثِيبٍ مِنْ رَمْلٍ أَعْفَرَ فَأَخَذَ مِنْهُ تَطْيِيبًا  لِقُلُوبِ  أَهْلِهِ إِذَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَتَى أَهْلَهُ  وَوَضَعَ  مَتَاعَهُ نَامَ فَقَامَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ إِلَى مَتَاعِهِ  فَفَتَحَتْهُ  فَإِذَا هُوَ أَجْوَدُ طَعَامٍ مَا رَآهُ أَحَدٌ  فَأَخَذَتْهُ فَصَنَعَتْ  لَهُ مِنْهُ فَقَرَّبَتْهُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ :  مِنْ أَيْنَ هَذَا؟ قَالَتْ  مِنَ الطَّعَامِ الَّذِي جِئْتَ بِهِ فَعَرَفَ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ رَزَقَهُ  فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ . 

قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ   ) [ وَهَذَا جَوَابُ سُؤَالٍ غَيْرِ مَذْكُورٍ تَقْدِيرُهُ قَالَ لَهُ : مَنْ رَبُّكَ؟ فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ    ( رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ   ) ] قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ    ( رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ   ) بِإِسْكَانِ الْيَاءِ وَكَذَلِكَ " حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ   " ( 33 - الْأَعْرَافِ ) وَ " عَنْ آيَاتِيَ الَّذِينَ يَتَكَبَّرُونَ   " ( 146 - الْأَعْرَافِ ) وَ " قُلْ لِعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ   " ( 31 - إِبْرَاهِيمَ ) وَ " آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ   " ( 30 - مَرْيَمَ ) وَ " مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ   " ( 83 - الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ) وَ " عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ   " ( 105 - الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ) وَ " عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ   " ( 13 - سَبَأٍ ) وَ " مَسَّنِيَ الشَّيْطَانُ   " ( 41 - ص ) وَ " إِنْ أَرَادَنِيَ اللَّهُ   " ( 38 - الزُّمَرِ ) وَ " إِنْ أَهْلَكَنِيَ اللَّهُ   " ( 28 - الْمُلْكِ ) أَسْكَنَ الْيَاءَ فِيهِنَّ حَمْزَةُ  وَوَافَقَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  فِي " لِعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا   " وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ    " آيَاتِيَ الَّذِينَ   " وَفَتَحَهَا الْآخَرُونَ ، ( قَالَ ) نُمْرُودُ    ( أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ   ) 

قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ     ( أَنَا )  بِإِثْبَاتِ الْأَلِفِ وَالْمَدِّ فِي الْوَصْلِ إِذَا  تَلَتْهَا أَلِفٌ  مَفْتُوحَةٌ أَوْ مَضْمُومَةٌ وَالْبَاقُونَ بِحَذْفِ  الْأَلِفِ  وَوَقَفُوا جَمِيعًا بِالْأَلِفِ قَالَ أَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ  : دَعَا نُمْرُودُ  بِرَجُلَيْنِ فَقَتَلَ أَحَدَهُمَا وَاسْتَحْيَا الْآخَرَ فَجَعَلَ تَرْكَ الْقَتْلِ إِحْيَاءً لَهُ فَانْتَقَلَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  إِلَى   حُجَّةٍ أُخْرَى لَا عَجْزًا فَإِنَّ حُجَّتَهُ كَانَتْ لَازِمَةً   لِأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِالْإِحْيَاءِ إِحْيَاءَ الْمَيِّتِ فَكَانَ لَهُ أَنْ   يَقُولَ : فَأَحْيِ مَنْ أَمَتَّ إِنْ كُنْتَ صَادِقًا فَانْتَقَلَ إِلَى   حُجَّةٍ أُخْرَى أَوْضَحَ مِنَ الْأُولَى . 

( قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ   ) أَيْ تَحَيَّرَ   [ ص: 317 ] وَدَهِشَ وَانْقَطَعَتْ حُجَّتُهُ . فَإِنْ قِيلَ : كَيْفَ بُهِتَ وَكَانَ يُمْكِنُهُ أَنْ يُعَارِضَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  فَيَقُولُ   لَهُ : سَلْ أَنْتَ رَبَّكَ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ بِهَا مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ  قِيلَ  : إِنَّمَا لَمْ يَقُلْهُ لِأَنَّهُ خَافَ أَنْ لَوْ سَأَلَ ذَلِكَ  دَعَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  رَبَّهُ  فَكَانَ  زِيَادَةً فِي فَضِيحَتِهِ وَانْقِطَاعِهِ وَالصَّحِيحُ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ  صَرَفَهُ عَنْ تِلْكَ الْمُعَارَضَةِ إِظْهَارًا لِلْحُجَّةِ  عَلَيْهِ  أَوْ مُعْجِزَةً لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ( وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) . 
( أَوْ  كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ  خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا قَالَ  أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ  مَوْتِهَا فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ  مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ قَالَ كَمْ  لَبِثْتَ قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا  أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ بَلْ لَبِثْتَ  مِائَةَ عَامٍ فَانْظُرْ إِلَى  طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ  وَانْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ  وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَانْظُرْ  إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ  نُنْشِزُهَا ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا فَلَمَّا  تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ قَالَ  أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   ( 259 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ   ) وَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ مَنْسُوقَةٌ عَلَى الْآيَةِ الْأُولَى تَقْدِيرُهُ ( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ   ) وَإِلَى الَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَقِيلَ : تَقْدِيرُهُ : هَلْ رَأَيْتَ الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  فِي رَبِّهِ وَهَلْ رَأَيْتَ الَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ؟ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي ذَلِكَ الْمَارِّ فَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : هُوَ عُزَيْرُ بْنُ شَرْخِيَا  ، وَقَالَ  وَهْبُ بْنُ مُنَبِّهٍ    : هُوَ أَرْمِيَا بْنُ حَلْقِيَا  ، وَكَانَ مِنْ سِبْطِ هَارُونَ  وَهُوَ الْخَضِرُ  وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هُوَ كَافِرٌ شَكَّ فِي الْبَعْثِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي تِلْكَ الْقَرْيَةِ فَقَالَ وَهْبٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : هِيَ بَيْتُ الْمَقْدِسِ  ، وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : هِيَ الْأَرْضُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : هِيَ دَيْرُ سَابِرَ أَبَادَ  ، وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : مُسْلِمُ بَاذَ  ، وَقِيلَ دَيْرُ هِرَقْلَ  وَقِيلَ : هِيَ الْأَرْضُ الَّتِي أَهْلَكَ اللَّهُ فِيهَا الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ وَقِيلَ : هِيَ قَرْيَةُ الْعِنَبِ  وَهِيَ عَلَى فَرْسَخَيْنِ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ      ( وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ ) سَاقِطَةٌ يُقَالُ : خَوِيَ الْبَيْتُ بِكَسْرِ   الْوَاوِ يَخْوِي خَوًى مَقْصُورًا إِذَا سَقَطَ وَخَوَى الْبَيْتُ   بِالْفَتْحِ خَوَاءً مَمْدُودًا إِذَا خَلَا ( عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا )   سُقُوفِهَا وَاحِدُهَا عَرْشٌ وَقِيلَ : كُلُّ بِنَاءٍ عَرْشٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ :   أَنَّ السُّقُوفَ سَقَطَتْ ثُمَّ وَقَعَتِ الْحِيطَانُ عَلَيْهَا . 

( قَالَ أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا   ) وَكَانَ السَّبَبُ فِي ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَا رَوَى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ مُنَبِّهٍ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى بَعَثَ إِرْمِيَاءَ  إِلَى نَاشِيَةَ بْنِ أَمُوصَ  مَلِكِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  يُسَدِّدُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ وَيَأْتِيهِ بِالْخَبَرِ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ فَعَظُمَتِ الْأَحْدَاثُ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَرَكِبُوا الْمَعَاصِيَ فَأَوْحَى اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِلَى إِرْمِيَاءَ    : أَنْ ذَكِّرْ قَوْمَكَ نِعَمِي وَعَرِّفْهُمْ أَحْدَاثَهُمْ وَادْعُهُمْ إِلَيَّ فَقَالَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  إِنِّي   ضَعِيفٌ إِنْ لَمْ تُقَوِّنِي عَاجِزٌ إِنْ لَمْ تُبَلِّغْنِي مَخْذُولٌ   إِنْ لَمْ تَنْصُرْنِي فَقَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : أَنَا أُلْهِمُكَ   فَقَامَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  فِيهِمْ  وَلَمْ  يَدْرِ مَا يَقُولُ فَأَلْهَمَهُ اللَّهُ فِي الْوَقْتِ خُطْبَةً   بَلِيغَةً طَوِيلَةً بَيَّنَ لَهُمْ فِيهَا ثَوَابَ الطَّاعَةِ وَعِقَابَ   الْمَعْصِيَةِ وَقَالَ فِي آخِرِهَا عَنِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى : وَإِنِّي   [ ص:  318 ] أَحْلِفُ  بِعِزَّتِي لَأُقَيِّضَنَّ لَهُمْ فِتْنَةً يَتَحَيَّرُ  فِيهَا الْحَكِيمُ  وَلَأُسَلِّطَنّ  َ عَلَيْهِمْ جَبَّارًا فَارِسِيًّا  أُلْبِسُهُ  الْهَيْبَةَ وَأَنْزِعُ مِنْ صَدْرِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ يَتْبَعُهُ  عَدَدٌ  مِثْلُ سَوَادِ اللَّيْلِ الْمُظْلِمِ ثُمَّ أَوْحَى اللَّهُ إِلَى  إِرْمِيَاءَ  إِنِّي مَهْلِكُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  بِيَافِثَ  وَيَافِثُ  مِنْ أَهْلِ بَابِلَ  وَهُمْ مِنْ وَلَدِ يَافِثَ بْنِ نُوحٍ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  ذَلِكَ   صَاحَ وَبَكَى وَشَقَّ ثِيَابَهُ وَنَبَذَ الرَّمَادَ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ   فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ اللَّهُ تَضَرُّعَهُ وَبُكَاءَهُ نَادَاهُ : يَا أَرْمِيَاءُ  أَشَقَّ عَلَيْكَ مَا أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ : نَعَمْ يَا رَبِّ أَهْلِكْنِي قَبْلَ أَنْ أَرَى فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  مَا لَا أُسَرُّ بِهِ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : وَعِزَّتِي لَا أُهْلِكُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  حَتَّى يَكُونَ الْأَمْرُ فِي ذَلِكَ مِنْ قِبَلِكَ فَفَرِحَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  بِذَلِكَ وَطَابَتْ نَفْسُهُ فَقَالَ : لَا وَالَّذِي بَعَثَ مُوسَى  بِالْحَقِّ لَا أَرْضَى بِهَلَاكِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ،   ثُمَّ أَتَى الْمَلِكَ فَأَخْبَرَهُ بِذَلِكَ وَكَانَ مَلِكًا صَالِحًا   فَاسْتَبْشَرَ وَفَرِحَ فَقَالَ : إِنْ يُعَذِّبْنَا رَبُّنَا فَبِذُنُوبٍ   كَثِيرَةٍ وَإِنْ عَفَا عَنَّا فَبِرَحْمَتِهِ . 

ثُمَّ إِنَّهُمْ لَبِثُوا بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ ثَلَاثَ سِنِينَ لَمْ   يَزْدَادُوا إِلَّا مَعْصِيَةً وَتَمَادِيًا فِي الشَّرِّ وَذَلِكَ حِينَ   اقْتَرَبَ هَلَاكُهُمْ فَقَلَّ الْوَحْيُ وَدَعَاهُمُ الْمَلِكُ إِلَى   التَّوْبَةِ فَلَمْ يَفْعَلُوا فَسَلَّطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ بُخْتَنَصَّرَ  فَخَرَجَ فِي سِتِّمِائَةِ أَلْفِ رَايَةٍ يُرِيدُ أَهْلَ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  ، فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ سَائِرًا أَتَى الْمَلِكَ الْخَبَرُ فَقَالَ لِإِرْمِيَاءَ    : أَيْنَ مَا زَعَمْتَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْحَى إِلَيْكَ؟ فَقَالَ إِرْمِيَاءُ    : إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ وَأَنَا بِهِ وَاثِقٌ ، فَلَمَّا قَرُبَ الْأَجَلُ بَعَثَ اللَّهُ إِلَى إِرْمِيَاءَ  مَلَكًا قَدْ تَمَثَّلَ لَهُ رَجُلًا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فَقَالَ لَهُ إِرْمِيَاءُ    : مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ قَالَ : أَنَا رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  أَتَيْتُكَ   أَسْتَفْتِيكَ فِي أَهْلِ رَحِمِي وَصَلْتُ أَرْحَامَهُمْ وَلَمْ آتِ   إِلَيْهِمْ إِلَّا حُسْنًا وَلَا يَزِيدُهُمْ إِكْرَامِي إِيَّاهُمْ إِلَّا   إِسْخَاطًا لِي فَأَفْتِنِي فِيهِمْ قَالَ : أَحْسِنْ فِيمَا بَيْنَكَ   وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَصِلْهُمْ وَأَبْشِرْ بِخَيْرٍ . فَانْصَرَفَ الْمَلَكُ   فَمَكَثَ أَيَّامًا ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ إِلَيْهِ فِي صُورَةِ ذَلِكَ الرَّجُلِ   فَقَعَدَ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ فَقَالَ : أَنَا الَّذِي أَتَيْتُكَ فِي شَأْنِ   أَهْلِي فَقَالَ لَهُ إِرْمِيَاءُ     :  أَمَا طَهُرَتْ أَخْلَاقُهُمْ لَكَ بَعْدُ؟ قَالَ : يَا نَبِيَّ  اللَّهِ  وَالَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ مَا أَعْلَمُ كَرَامَةً يَأْتِيهَا  أَحَدٌ  مِنَ النَّاسِ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً إِلَّا قَدَّمْتُهَا إِلَيْهِمْ  وَأَفْضَلَ  فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ إِرْمِيَاءُ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ : ارْجِعْ فَأَحْسِنْ إِلَيْهِمْ اسْأَلِ اللَّهَ الَّذِي   يُصْلِحُ عِبَادَهُ الصَّالِحِينَ أَنْ يُصْلِحَهُمْ فَقَامَ الْمَلِكُ   فَمَكَثَ أَيَّامًا وَقَدْ نَزَلَ بُخْتَنَصَّرُ  وَجُنُودُهُ حَوْلَ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  بِأَكْثَرِ مِنَ الْجَرَادِ فَفَزِعَ مِنْهُمْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ  فَقَالَ مَلِكُهُمْ لِإِرْمِيَاءَ    : يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ أَيْنَ مَا وَعَدَكَ اللَّهُ؟ قَالَ : إِنِّي بِرَبِّي وَاثِقٌ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ الْمَلِكُ إِلَى إِرْمِيَاءَ  وَهُوَ قَاعِدٌ عَلَى جِدَارِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  يَضْحَكُ   وَيَسْتَبْشِرُ بِنَصْرِ رَبِّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الَّذِي وَعَدَهُ  فَقَعَدَ  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ فَقَالَ : أَنَا الَّذِي أَتَيْتُكَ فِي شَأْنِ  أَهْلِي  مَرَّتَيْنِ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ : أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لَهُمْ أَنْ  يُفِيقُوا  مِنَ الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ؟ فَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ : يَا نَبِيَّ  اللَّهِ كُلُّ  شَيْءٍ كَانَ يُصِيبُنِي مِنْهُمْ قَبْلَ الْيَوْمِ كُنْتُ  أَصْبِرُ  عَلَيْهِ فَالْيَوْمَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ فِي عَمَلٍ لَا يُرْضِي  اللَّهَ :  فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ : عَلَى أَيِّ عَمَلٍ رَأَيْتَهُمْ؟ قَالَ :  عَلَى  عَمَلٍ عَظِيمٍ مِنْ سُخْطِ اللَّهِ فَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ وَأَتَيْتُكَ   لِأُخْبِرَكَ وَإِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِاللَّهِ الَّذِي بَعَثَكَ بِالْحَقِّ   نَبِيًّا إِلَّا مَا دَعَوْتَ اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِمْ لِيُهْلِكَهُمْ فَقَالَ  إِرْمِيَاءُ     : يَا مَالِكَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِنْ كَانُوا عَلَى حَقٍّ  وَصَوَابٍ  فَأَبْقِهِمْ وَإِنْ كَانُوا عَلَى عَمَلٍ لَا تَرْضَاهُ  فَأَهْلِكْهُمْ  فَلَمَّا خَرَجَتِ الْكَلِمَةُ مِنْ فَمِ إِرْمِيَاءَ  أَرْسَلَ اللَّهُ صَاعِقَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فِي بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  فَالْتَهَبَ مَكَانُ الْقُرْبَانِ وَخُسِفَ بِسَبْعَةِ أَبْوَابٍ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  صَاحَ وَشَقَّ ثِيَابَهُ وَنَبَذَ الرَّمَادَ عَلَى   [ ص:  319 ] رَأْسِهِ  وَقَالَ : يَا مَالِكَ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَيْنَ مِيعَادُكَ  الَّذِي  وَعَدْتَنِي؟ فَنُودِيَ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يُصِبْهُمْ مَا أَصَابَهُمْ  إِلَّا  بِفُتْيَاكَ وَدُعَائِكَ فَاسْتَيْقَنَ النَّبِيُّ عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَامُ  أَنَّهَا فُتْيَاهُ وَأَنَّ ذَلِكَ السَّائِلَ كَانَ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَطَارَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  حَتَّى خَالَطَ الْوُحُوشَ . 

وَدَخَلَ بُخْتَنَصَّرُ  وَجُنُودُهُ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ  وَوَطِئَ الشَّامَ  وَقَتَلَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  حَتَّى أَفْنَاهُمْ وَخَرَّبَ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ  ، ثُمَّ أَمَرَ جُنُودَهُ أَنْ يَمْلَأَ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ تُرْسَهُ تُرَابًا فَيَقْذِفَهُ فِي بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  ، فَفَعَلُوا حَتَّى مَلَئُوهُ ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَجْمَعُوا مَنْ كَانَ فِي بُلْدَانِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  فَاجْتَمَعَ عِنْدَهُمْ صَغِيرُهُمْ وَكَبِيرُهُمْ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ،   فَاخْتَارَ مِنْهُمْ سَبْعِينَ أَلْفَ صَبِيٍّ فَقَسَمَهُمْ بَيْنَ   الْمُلُوكِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مَعَهُ فَأَصَابَ كُلُّ رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ   أَرْبَعَةَ غِلْمَةٍ وَكَانَ مِنْ أُولَئِكَ الْغِلْمَانِ دَانْيَالُ  وَحَنَانْيَا  وَفَرَّقَ مَنْ بَقِيَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ثَلَاثَ فِرَقٍ فَثُلُثًا قَتَلَهُمْ وَثُلُثًا سَبَاهُمْ وَثُلُثًا أَقَرَّهُمْ بِالشَّامِ ،  وَكَانَتْ هَذِهِ الْوَاقِعَةُ الْأُولَى الَّتِي أَنْزَلَهَا اللَّهُ فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  بِظُلْمِهِمْ فَلَمَّا وَلَّى عَنْهُمْ بُخْتَنَصَّرُ  رَاجِعًا إِلَى بَابِلَ  وَمَعَهُ سَبَايَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  أَقْبَلَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  عَلَى حِمَارٍ لَهُ مَعَهُ عَصِيرُ عِنَبٍ فِي رَكْوَةٍ وَسَلَّةُ تِينٍ حَتَّى غَشَى إِيلِيَاءَ  فَلَمَّا وَقَفَ عَلَيْهَا وَرَأَى خَرَابَهَا قَالَ : ( أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا   ) . 

وَقَالَ الَّذِي قَالَ إِنَّ الْمَارَّ كَانَ عُزَيْرًا    : وَإِنَّ بُخْتَنَصَّرَ  لَمَّا خَرَّبَ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ  وَقَدِمَ بِسَبْيِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  بِبَابِلَ  كَانَ فِيهِمْ عُزَيْرٌ  وَدَانْيَالُ  وَسَبْعَةُ آلَافٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ بَيْتِ دَاوُدَ  فَلَمَّا نَجَا عُزَيْرٌ  مِنْ بَابِلَ  ارْتَحَلَ عَلَى حِمَارٍ لَهُ حَتَّى نَزَلَ دَيْرَ هِرَقْلَ  عَلَى شَطِّ دِجْلَةَ  فَطَافَ   فِي الْقَرْيَةِ فَلَمْ يَرَ فِيهَا أَحَدًا وَعَامَّةُ شَجَرِهَا  حَامِلٌ  فَأَكَلَ مِنَ الْفَاكِهَةِ وَاعْتَصَرَ مِنَ الْعِنَبِ فَشَرِبَ  مِنْهُ  وَجَعَلَ فَضْلَ الْفَاكِهَةِ فِي سَلَّةٍ وَفَضْلَ الْعَصِيرِ فِي  زِقٍّ  فَلَمَّا رَأَى خَرَابَ الْقَرْيَةِ وَهَلَاكَ أَهْلِهَا قَالَ : (  أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا   ) قَالَهَا تَعَجُّبًا لَا شَكًّا فِي الْبَعْثِ . 

رَجَعْنَا إِلَى حَدِيثِ وَهْبٍ  قَالَ : ثُمَّ رَبَطَ إِرْمِيَاءُ  حِمَارَهُ   بِحَبْلٍ جَدِيدٍ فَأَلْقَى اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ النَّوْمَ  فَلَمَّا  نَامَ نَزَعَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ الرُّوحَ مِائَةَ عَامٍ وَأَمَاتَ  حِمَارَهُ  وَعَصِيرُهُ وَتِينُهُ عِنْدَهُ فَأَعْمَى اللَّهُ عَنْهُ  الْعُيُونَ  فَلَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ وَذَلِكَ ضُحًى وَمَنَعَ اللَّهُ  السِّبَاعَ  وَالطَّيْرَ لَحْمَهُ فَلَمَّا مَضَى مِنْ مَوْتِهِ سَبْعُونَ  سَنَةً  أَرْسَلَ اللَّهُ مَلِكًا إِلَى مَلِكٍ مِنْ مُلُوكِ فَارِسَ  يُقَالُ لَهُ نُوشِكُ  فَقَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَنْفِرَ بِقَوْمِكَ فَتُعَمِّرَ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ  وَإِيلِيَاءَ  حَتَّى   يَعُودَ أَعْمَرَ مَا كَانَ فَانْتَدَبَ الْمَلِكُ بِأَلْفِ قَهْرَمَانٍ   مَعَ كُلِّ قَهْرَمَانٍ ثَلَاثُمِائَةِ أَلْفِ عَامِلٍ وَجَعَلُوا   يُعَمِّرُونَهُ فَأَهْلَكَ اللَّهُ بُخْتَنَصَّرَ  بِبَعُوضَةٍ دَخَلَتْ دِمَاغَهُ وَنَجَّى اللَّهُ مَنْ بَقِيَ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  ، وَلَمْ يَمُتْ بِبَابِلَ  وَرَدَّهُمْ جَمِيعًا إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  وَنَوَاحِيهِ   وَعَمَّرُوهَا ثَلَاثِينَ سَنَةً وَكَثُرُوا حَتَّى عَادُوا عَلَى   أَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا عَلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا مَضَتِ الْمِائَةُ أَحْيَا اللَّهُ   مِنْهُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَسَائِرُ جَسَدِهِ مَيِّتٌ ثُمَّ أَحْيَا جَسَدَهُ   وَهُوَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ نَظَرَ إِلَى حِمَارِهِ فَإِذَا عِظَامُهُ   مُتَفَرِّقَةٌ بِيضٌ تَلُوحُ فَسَمِعَ صَوْتًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ :   أَيَّتُهَا الْعِظَامُ الْبَالِيَةُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكِ أَنْ   تَجْتَمِعِي فَاجْتَمَعَ بَعْضُهَا إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَاتَّصَلَ بَعْضُهَا   بِبَعْضٍ ثُمَّ نُودِيَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكِ أَنْ تَكْتَسِي لَحْمًا   وَجِلْدًا   [ ص: 320 ] فَكَانَتْ كَذَلِكَ  ثُمَّ نُودِيَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ تَحْيَا فَقَامَ بِإِذْنِ  اللَّهِ وَنَهَقَ وَعَمَّرَ اللَّهُ إِرْمِيَاءَ  فَهُوَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْفَلَوَاتِ فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ   ) أَيْ أَحْيَاهُ ( قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ   ) أَيْ : كَمْ مَكَثْتَ؟ يُقَالُ : لَمَّا أَحْيَاهُ اللَّهُ بَعَثَ إِلَيْهِ مَلِكًا فَسَأَلَهُ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ؟ ( قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا     ) وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَمَاتَهُ ضُحًى فِي أَوَّلِ   النَّهَارِ وَأَحْيَاهُ بَعْدَ مِائَةِ عَامٍ فِي آخِرِ النَّهَارِ قَبْلَ   غَيْبُوبَةِ الشَّمْسِ فَقَالَ : لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا وَهُوَ يَرَى أَنَّ   الشَّمْسَ قَدْ غَرَبَتْ ثُمَّ الْتَفَتَ فَرَأَى بَقِيَّةً مِنَ الشَّمْسِ   فَقَالَ ( أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ ) بَلْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ ( قَالَ ) الْمَلِكُ (   بَلْ لَبِثْتَ مِائَةَ عَامٍ فَانْظُرْ إِلَى طَعَامِكَ   ) يَعْنِي التِّينَ ( وَشَرَابِكَ ) يَعْنِي الْعَصِيرَ ( لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ   ) أَيْ لَمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ فَكَانَ التِّينُ كَأَنَّهُ قُطِفَ فِي سَاعَتِهِ وَالْعَصِيرُ كَأَنَّهُ عُصِرَ فِي سَاعَتِهِ . 

قَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ    : كَأَنَّهُ لَمْ تَأْتِ عَلَيْهِ السُّنُونَ . وَقَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَيَعْقُوبُ  لَمْ يَتَسَنَّ بِحَذْفِ الْهَاءِ فِي الْوَصْلِ وَكَذَلِكَ " فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهْ     " ( 90 - الْأَنْعَامِ ) وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالْهَاءِ فِيهِمَا   وَصْلًا وَوَقْفًا فَمَنْ أَسْقَطَ الْهَاءَ فِي الْوَصْلِ جَعَلَ الْهَاءَ   صِلَةً زَائِدَةً وَقَالَ : أَصْلُهُ يَتَسَنَّى فَحَذَفَ الْيَاءَ   بِالْجَزْمِ وَأَبْدَلَ مِنْهُ هَاءً فِي الْوَقْفِ وَقَالَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو      : هُوَ مِنَ التَّسَنُّنِ بِنُونَيْنِ : وَهُوَ التَّغَيُّرُ كَقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : " مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ " ( 26 - الْحَجِّ ) أَيْ  مُتَغَيِّرٍ  فَعُوِّضَتْ مِنْ إِحْدَى النُّونَيْنِ يَاءً كَقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : " ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ يَتَمَطَّى   " ( 33 - الْقِيَامَةِ ) أَيْ يَتَمَطَّطُ وَكَقَوْلِهِ " وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا     " ( 10 - الشَّمْسِ ) وَأَصْلُهُ دَسَّيْتُهَا وَمَنْ أَثْبَتَ الْهَاءَ   فِي الْحَالَيْنِ جَعَلَ الْهَاءَ أَصْلِيَّةً لَامَ الْفِعْلِ وَهَذَا   عَلَى قَوْلِ مَنْ جَعَلَ أَصْلَ السَّنَةِ السَّنْهَةَ وَتَصْغِيرُهَا   سُنَيْهَةٌ وَالْفِعْلُ مِنَ السَّانِهَةِ وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ : لَمْ   يَتَسَنَّهْ وَلَمْ يُثَنِّهِ مَعَ أَنَّهُ أَخْبَرَ عَنْ شَيْئَيْنِ رَدَّ   التَّغْيِيرَ إِلَى أَقْرَبِ اللَّفْظَيْنِ وَهُوَ الشَّرَابُ وَاكْتَفَى   بِذِكْرِ أَحَدِ الْمَذْكُورَيْن  ِ لِأَنَّهُ فِي مَعْنَى الْآخَرِ ( وَانْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ     ) فَنَظَرَ فَإِذَا هُوَ عِظَامٌ بِيضٌ فَرَكَّبَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى   الْعِظَامَ بَعْضَهَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَكَسَاهُ اللَّحْمَ وَالْجِلْدَ   وَأَحْيَاهُ وَهُوَ يَنْظُرُ ( وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ   ) قِيلَ الْوَاوُ زَائِدَةٌ مُقْحَمَةٌ . وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ  أُدْخِلَتِ   الْوَاوُ فِيهِ دَلَالَةً عَلَى أَنَّهَا شَرْطٌ لِفِعْلٍ بَعْدَهَا   مَعْنَاهُ وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً أَيْ : عِبْرَةً وَدَلَالَةً عَلَى   الْبَعْثِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ قَالَهُ أَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ  وَغَيْرُهُ   : إِنَّهُ عَادَ إِلَى قَرْيَتِهِ شَابًّا وَأَوْلَادُهُ وَأَوْلَادُ   أَوْلَادِهِ شُيُوخٌ وَعَجَائِزُ وَهُوَ أَسْوَدُ الرَّأْسِ وَاللِّحْيَةِ .   

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنْشِزُهَا   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْحِجَازِ  وَالْبَصْرَةِ  نَنْشُرُهَا   بِالرَّاءِ مَعْنَاهُ نُحْيِيهَا يُقَالُ : أَنْشَرَ اللَّهُ الْمَيِّتَ   إِنْشَارًا وَنَشْرَةً وَنُشُورًا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " ثُمَّ إِذَا شَاءَ أَنْشَرَهُ   " ( 22 - عَبَسَ ) وَقَالَ فِي اللَّازِمِ " وَإِلَيْهِ النُّشُورُ     " ( 15 - الْمُلْكُ ) وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالزَّايِ أَيْ نَرْفَعُهَا   مِنَ الْأَرْضِ وَنَرُدُّهَا إِلَى مَكَانِهَا مِنَ الْجَسَدِ  وَنُرَكِّبُ  بَعْضَهَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَإِنْشَازُ الشَّيْءِ رَفْعُهُ  وَإِزْعَاجُهُ  يُقَالُ : أَنْشَزْتُهُ فَنَشَزَ أَيْ رَفَعْتُهُ  فَارْتَفَعَ . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ : أَرَادَ بِهِ عِظَامَ حِمَارِهِ وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَحْيَا عُزَيْرًا  ثُمَّ   قَالَ لَهُ : انْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ قَدْ هَلَكَ وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامُهُ   فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى رِيحًا فَجَاءَتْ بِعِظَامِ الْحِمَارِ مِنْ   كُلِّ سَهْلٍ وَجَبَلٍ وَقَدْ ذَهَبَتْ بِهَا الطَّيْرُ وَالسِّبَاعُ   فَاجْتَمَعَتْ فَرُكِّبَ بَعْضُهَا فِي بَعْضٍ وَهُوَ يَنْظُرُ فَصَارَ   حِمَارًا مِنْ   [ ص: 321 ] عِظَامٍ لَيْسَ فِيهَا لَحْمٌ وَلَا دَمٌ ( ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا     ) ثُمَّ كَسَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا وَدَمًا فَصَارَ حِمَارًا لَا رُوحَ   فِيهِ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلَ مَلَكٌ يَمْشِي حَتَّى أَخَذَ بِمَنْخَرِ الْحِمَارَ   فَنَفَخَ فِيهِ فَقَامَ الْحِمَارُ وَنَهَقَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ   . 

وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ أَرَادَ بِهِ عِظَامَ هَذَا الرَّجُلِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ   اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَمْ يُمِتْ حِمَارَهُ بَلْ أَمَاتَهُ هُوَ فَأَحْيَا   اللَّهُ عَيْنَيْهِ وَرَأْسَهُ وَسَائِرَ جَسَدُهُ مَيِّتٌ ثُمَّ قَالَ :   انْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ فَنَظَرَ فَرَأَى حِمَارَهُ قَائِمًا وَاقِفًا   كَهَيْئَتِهِ يَوْمَ رَبَطَهُ حَيًّا لَمْ يَطْعَمْ وَلَمْ يَشْرَبْ   مِائَةَ عَامٍ وَنَظَرَ إِلَى الرُّمَّةِ فِي عُنُقِهِ جَدِيدَةً لَمْ   تَتَغَيَّرْ وَتَقْدِيرُ الْآيَةِ : ( وَانْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ     ) وَانْظُرْ إِلَى عِظَامِكَ كَيْفَ نُنْشِزُهَا وَفِي الْآيَةِ   تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ وَتَقْدِيرُهُمَ  ا : وَانْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ   وَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ نُنْشِزُهَا وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً   لِلنَّاسِ . 

وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  عَنْ كَعْبٍ وَالضَّحَّاكِ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا  وَالسَّدِّيُّ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : لَمَّا أَحْيَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عُزَيْرًا  بَعْدَ   مَا أَمَاتَهُ مِائَةَ سَنَةٍ رَكِبَ حِمَارَهُ حَتَّى أَتَى مَحَلَّتَهُ   فَأَنْكَرَهُ النَّاسُ وَأَنْكَرَ النَّاسَ وَمَنَازِلَهُ فَانْطَلَقَ   عَلَى وَهْمٍ حَتَّى أَتَى مَنْزِلَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ بِعَجُوزٍ عَمْيَاءَ   مُقْعَدَةٍ قَدْ أَتَى عَلَيْهَا مِائَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ سَنَةً كَانَتْ   عَرَفَتْهُ وَعَقَلَتْهُ فَقَالَ لَهَا عُزَيْرٌ    : يَا هَذِهِ هَذَا مَنْزِلُ عُزَيْرٍ؟  قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ هَذَا مَنْزِلُ عُزَيْرٍ  وَبَكَتْ وَقَالَتْ : مَا رَأَيْتُ أَحَدًا مِنْ كَذَا وَكَذَا سَنَةٍ يَذْكُرُ عُزَيْرًا  قَالَ : فَإِنِّي أَنَا عُزَيْرٌ  قَالَتْ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ عُزَيْرًا  قَدْ فَقَدْنَاهُ مِنْ مِائَةِ سَنَةٍ لَمْ نَسْمَعْ لَهُ بِذِكْرٍ قَالَ : فَإِنِّي أَنَا عُزَيْرٌ  كَانَ اللَّهُ أَمَاتَنِي مِائَةَ سَنَةٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَنِي قَالَتْ : فَإِنَّ عُزَيْرًا  كَانَ   رَجُلًا مُسْتَجَابَ الدَّعْوَةِ وَيَدْعُو لِلْمَرِيضِ وَلِصَاحِبِ   الْبَلَاءِ بِالْعَافِيَةِ فَادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَرُدَّ لِي بَصَرِي   حَتَّى أَرَاكَ فَإِنْ كُنْتَ عُزَيْرًا  عَرَفْتُكَ   فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ وَمَسَحَ بِيَدِهِ عَلَى عَيْنَيْهَا فَصَحَّتَا  وَأَخَذَ  بِيَدِهَا وَقَالَ : قُومِي بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى  فَأَطْلَقَ اللَّهُ  رِجْلَيْهَا فَقَامَتْ صَحِيحَةً فَنَظَرَتْ إِلَيْهِ  فَقَالَتْ :  أَشْهَدُ أَنَّكَ عُزَيْرٌ  فَانْطَلَقَتْ إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَهُمْ فِي أَنْدِيَتِهِمْ وَمَجَالِسِهِمْ وَابْنٌ لِعُزَيْرٍ  شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ ابْنُ مِائَةِ سَنَةٍ وَثَمَانِيَ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً وَبَنُو بَنِيهِ شُيُوخٌ فِي الْمَجْلِسِ فَنَادَتْ هَذَا عُزَيْرٌ  قَدْ   جَاءَكُمْ ، فَكَذَّبُوهَا فَقَالَتْ : أَنَا فُلَانَةٌ مَوْلَاتُكُمْ   دَعَا لِي رَبَّهُ فَرَدَّ عَلَيَّ بَصَرِي وَأَطْلَقَ رَجْلِي وَزَعَمَ   أَنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ أَمَاتَهُ مِائَةَ سَنَةٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ فَنَهَضَ   النَّاسُ فَأَقْبَلُوا إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ وَلَدُهُ : كَانَ لِأَبِي شَامَةٌ   سَوْدَاءُ مِثْلُ الْهِلَالِ بَيْنَ كَتِفَيْهِ فَكَشَفَ عَنْ كَتِفَيْهِ   فَإِذَا هُوَ عُزَيْرٌ    . 

وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : لَمَّا رَجَعَ عُزَيْرٌ  إِلَى قَوْمِهِ وَقَدْ أَحْرَقَ بُخْتَنَصَّرُ  التَّوْرَاةَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَهْدٌ بَيْنَ الْخَلْقِ فَبَكَى عُزَيْرٌ  عَلَى   التَّوْرَاةِ فَأَتَاهُ مَلَكٌ بِإِنَاءٍ فِيهِ مَاءٌ فَسَقَاهُ مِنْ   ذَلِكَ الْمَاءِ فَمَثُلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ فِي صَدْرِهِ فَرَجَعَ إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَقَدْ عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ التَّوْرَاةَ وَبَعَثَهُ نَبِيًّا فَقَالَ : أَنَا عُزَيْرٌ  فَلَمْ يُصَدِّقُوهُ فَقَالَ : إِنِّي عُزَيْرٌ  قَدْ   بَعَثَنِي اللَّهُ إِلَيْكُمْ لِأُجَدِّدَ لَكُمْ تَوْرَاتَكُمْ قَالُوا :   أَمْلِهَا عَلَيْنَا فَأَمْلَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ عَنْ ظَهْرِ قَلْبِهِ   فَقَالُوا : مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ التَّوْرَاةَ فِي صَدْرِ رَجُلٍ بَعْدَمَا   ذَهَبَتْ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ ابْنُهُ فَقَالُوا : عُزَيْرٌ  ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَسَتَأْتِي الْقِصَّةُ فِي سُورَةِ ( بَرَاءَةٌ ) إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى .   [ ص: 322 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ ) ذَلِكَ عِيَانًا ( قَالَ أَعْلَمُ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  مَجْزُومًا   مَوْصُولًا عَلَى الْأَمْرِ عَلَى مَعْنَى قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لَهُ   اعْلَمْ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ " أَعْلَمُ " بِقَطْعِ الْأَلِفِ وَرَفْعِ   الْمِيمِ عَلَى الْخَبَرِ عَنْ عُزَيْرٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ لَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ أَعْلَمُ ( أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ )*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (46)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 260 إلى الاية 264
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَإِذْ  قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ  تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى قَالَ  أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ  لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي قَالَ  فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ  فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ  عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا  ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ  سَعْيًا وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ  حَكِيمٌ   ( 260 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى ) قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ   وَعَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ   وَابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : كَانَ سَبَبُ هَذَا السُّؤَالِ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ أَنَّهُ مَرَّ عَلَى دَابَّةٍ مَيِّتَةٍ قَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : كَانَتْ جِيفَةَ حِمَارٍ بِسَاحِلِ الْبَحْرِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : فِي بُحَيْرَةِ طَبَرِيَةَ  ،   قَالُوا : فَرَآهَا وَقَدْ تَوَزَّعَتْهَا دَوَابُّ الْبَحْرِ وَالْبَرِّ   فَكَانَ إِذَا مَدَّ الْبَحْرُ جَاءَتِ الْحِيتَانُ وَدَوَابُّ الْبَحْرِ   فَأَكَلَتْ مِنْهَا فَمَا وَقَعَ مِنْهَا يَصِيرُ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَإِذَا   جَزَرَ الْبَحْرُ وَرَجَعَ جَاءَتِ السِّبَاعُ فَأَكَلْنَ مِنْهَا فَمَا   سَقَطَ مِنْهَا يَصِيرُ تُرَابًا فَإِذَا ذَهَبَتِ السِّبَاعُ جَاءَتِ   الطَّيْرُ فَأَكَلَتْ مِنْهَا فَمَا سَقَطَ مِنْهَا قَطَّعَتْهَا الرِّيحُ   فِي الْهَوَاءِ فَلَمَّا رَأَى ذَلِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ تَعَجَّبَ مِنْهَا وَقَالَ : يَا رَبِّ قَدْ عَلِمْتُ   لَتَجْمَعَنَّهَ  ا مِنْ بُطُونِ السِّبَاعِ وَحَوَاصِلِ الطَّيْرِ   وَأَجْوَافِ دَوَابِّ الْبَحْرِ فَأَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِيهَا لِأُعَايِنَ   فَأَزْدَادَ يَقِينًا فَعَاتَبَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى   ) يَا رَبِّ عَلِمْتُ وَآمَنْتُ ( وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي     ) أَيْ لِيَسْكُنَ قَلْبِي إِلَى الْمُعَايَنَةِ وَالْمُشَاهَدَة  ِ   أَرَادَ أَنْ يَصِيرَ لَهُ عِلْمُ الْيَقِينِ عَيْنَ الْيَقِينِ لِأَنَّ   الْخَبَرَ لَيْسَ كَالْمُعَايَنَة  ِ . 

وَقِيلَ كَانَ سَبَبُ هَذَا السُّؤَالِ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  أَنَّهُ لَمَّا احْتَجَّ عَلَى نُمْرُودَ  فَقَالَ " رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ   " ( 258 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) قَالَ نُمْرُودُ  أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ فَقَتَلَ أَحَدَ الرَّجُلَيْنِ وَأَطْلَقَ الْآخَرَ فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ    : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى يَقْصِدُ إِلَى جَسَدٍ مَيِّتٍ فَيُحْيِيهِ فَقَالَ لَهُ نُمْرُودُ      : أَنْتَ عَايَنَتْهُ فَلَمْ يَقْدِرْ أَنْ يَقُولَ نَعَمْ فَانْتَقَلَ   إِلَى حُجَّةٍ أُخْرَى ثُمَّ سَأَلَ رَبَّهُ أَنْ يُرِيَهُ إِحْيَاءَ   الْمَوْتَى . ( قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي   ) بِقُوَّةِ حُجَّتِي فَإِذَا قِيلَ أَنْتَ عَايَنْتَهُ فَأَقُولُ نَعَمْ قَدْ عَايَنْتُهُ . 

وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  لَمَّا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  خَلِيلًا سَأَلَ مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ رَبَّهُ أَنْ يَأْذَنَ لَهُ فَيُبَشِّرَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  بِذَلِكَ فَأَذِنَ لَهُ فَأَتَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي الدَّارِ فَدَخَلَ دَارَهُ وَكَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ أَغْيَرَ النَّاسِ إِذَا خَرَجَ أَغْلَقَ بَابَهُ فَلَمَّا   جَاءَ وَجَدَ فِي دَارِهِ رَجُلًا فَثَارَ عَلَيْهِ لِيَأْخُذَهُ وَقَالَ   لَهُ : مَنْ أَذِنَ لَكَ أَنْ تَدْخُلَ دَارِي؟ فَقَالَ : أَذِنَ لِي رَبُّ   هَذِهِ الدَّارِ فَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ     :  صَدَقْتَ وَعَرَفَ أَنَّهُ مَلَكٌ فَقَالَ : مَنْ أَنْتَ؟ قَالَ :  أَنَا  مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ جِئْتُ أُبَشِّرُكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى قَدِ   اتَّخَذَكَ خَلِيلًا فَحَمِدَ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَقَالَ : فَمَا   عَلَامَةُ ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ : أَنْ يُجِيبَ اللَّهُ دُعَاءَكَ وَيُحْيِيَ   اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى بِسُؤَالِكَ فَحِينَئِذٍ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ    : ( رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي   ) أَنَّكَ اتَّخَذْتَنِي خَلِيلًا وَتُجِيبُنِي إِذَا دَعَوْتُكَ   .   [ ص: 323 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ صَالِحٍ ،  أَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا يُونُسُ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ ،  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " نَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالشَّكِّ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  إِذْ   قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوْلَمَ تُؤْمِنْ   قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي وَرَحِمَ اللَّهُ لُوطًا  لَقَدْ كَانَ يَأْوِي إِلَى رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ وَلَوْ لَبِثْتُ فِي السِّجْنِ طُولَ مَا لَبِثَ يُوسُفُ لَأَجَبْتُ الدَّاعِيَ   " . 

وَأَخْرَجَ مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ حَرْمَلَةَ بْنِ يَحْيَى  عَنْ وَهْبٍ  بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ مِثْلَهُ وَقَالَ : " نَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالشَّكِّ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  إِذْ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى   " . 

حَكَى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ  عَنْ أَبِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ يَحْيَى الْمُزَنِيِّ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ عَلَى هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ لَمْ يَشُكَّ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَلَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  فِي   أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى وَإِنَّمَا شَكَّا   فِي أَنَّهُ هَلْ يُجِيبُهُمَا إِلَى مَا سَأَلَا وَقَالَ أَبُو سُلَيْمَانَ الْخَطَّابِيُّ    : لَيْسَ فِي قَوْلِهِ نَحْنُ أَحَقُّ بِالشَّكِّ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  اعْتِرَافٌ بِالشَّكِّ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَلَا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  لَكِنْ   فِيهِ نَفْيُ الشَّكِّ عَنْهُمَا يَقُولُ : إِذَا لَمْ أَشُكَّ أَنَا فِي   قُدْرَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى عَلَى إِحْيَاءِ الْمَوْتَى فَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  أَوْلَى بِأَنْ لَا يَشُكَّ وَقَالَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى سَبِيلِ التَّوَاضُعِ وَالْهَضْمِ مِنَ النَّفْسِ وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ : " لَوْ لَبِثْتُ فِي السِّجْنِ طُولَ مَا لَبِثَ يُوسُفُ لَأَجَبْتُ الدَّاعِيَ   " وَفِيهِ الْإِعْلَامُ أَنَّ الْمَسْأَلَةَ مِنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ لَمْ تَعْرِضْ مِنْ جِهَةِ الشَّكِّ وَلَكِنْ مِنْ قِبَلِ   زِيَادَةِ الْعِلْمِ بِالْعَيَانِ فَإِنَّ الْعَيَانَ يُفِيدُ مِنَ   الْمَعْرِفَةِ وَالطُّمَأْنِين  َةِ مَا لَا يُفِيدُهُ الِاسْتِدْلَالُ   وَقِيلَ : لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ قَالَ قَوْمٌ : شَكَّ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  وَلَمْ   يَشُكَّ نَبِيُّنَا فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ هَذَا الْقَوْلَ تَوَاضُعًا مِنْهُ وَتَقْدِيمًا لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَلَى نَفْسِهِ . 

قَوْلُهُ ( أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ   ) مَعْنَاهُ قَدْ آمَنْتَ فَلِمَ تَسْأَلُ؟ شَهِدَ لَهُ بِالْإِيمَانِ كَقَوْلِ جَرِيرٍ    : 
**أَلَسْتُمْ خَيْرَ مَنْ رَكِبَ الْمَطَايَا وَأَنْدَى الْعَالَمِينَ بُطُونَ رَاحِ* *

يَعْنِي أَنْتُمْ كَذَلِكَ وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي بِزِيَادَةِ الْيَقِينِ . 

( قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ   ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ   وَعَطَاءٌ   وَابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : أَخَذَ طاووسا وَدِيكًا وَحَمَامَةً ، وَغُرَابًا وَحُكِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَنَسْرًا بَدَلَ الْحَمَامَةِ . 

وَقَالَ  عَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ    : أَوْحَى إِلَيْهِ أَنْ خُذْ بَطَّةً خَضْرَاءَ وَغُرَابًا أَسْوَدَ وَحَمَامَةً بَيْضَاءَ وَدِيكًا أَحْمَرَ ( فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ ،    ( فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ   ) بِكَسْرِ الصَّادِ أَيْ قَطِّعْهُنَّ وَمَزِّقْهُنَّ يُقَالُ صَارَ   [ ص: 324 ] يَصِيرُ صَيْرًا إِذَا قَطَعَ وَانْصَارَ الشَّيْءُ انْصِيَارًا إِذَا انْقَطَعَ . 

قَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    :  هُوَ مَقْلُوبٌ مِنْ  صَرَيْتُ أَصْرِي صَرْيًا إِذَا قَطَعْتُ وَقَرَأَ  الْآخَرُونَ (  فَصُرْهُنَّ ) بِضَمِّ الصَّادِ وَمَعْنَاهُ أَمِلْهُنَّ  إِلَيْكَ  وَوَجِّهْهُنَّ يُقَالُ : صِرْتُ الشَّيْءَ أُصَوِّرُهُ إِذَا  أَمَلْتُهُ  وَرَجُلٌ أَصْوَرُ إِذَا كَانَ مَائِلَ الْعُنُقِ وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ      : مَعْنَاهُ اجْمَعْهُنَّ وَاضْمُمْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ يُقَالُ : صَارَ   يُصَوِّرُ صَوْرًا إِذَا اجْتَمَعَ وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ لِجَمَاعَةِ النَّخْلِ   صَوْرٌ وَمَنْ فَسَّرَهُ بِالْإِمَالَةِ وَالضَّمِّ قَالَ فِيهِ إِضْمَارٌ   مَعْنَاهُ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ قَطِّعْهُنَّ فَحَذَفَهُ اكْتِفَاءً   بِقَوْلِهِ : ( ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا   ) لِأَنَّهُ يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : فَصُرْهُنَّ مَعْنَاهُ قَطِّعْهُنَّ أَيْضًا وَالصَّوْرُ الْقَطْعُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا   ) قَرَأَ عَاصِمٌ  بِرِوَايَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ    ( جُزْءًا ) مُثَقَّلًا مَهْمُوزًا وَالْآخَرُونَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ وَالْهَمْزِ وَقَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  مُشَدَّدَةَ الزَّايِ بِلَا هَمْزٍ وَأَرَادَ بِهِ بَعْضَ الْجِبَالِ . 

قَالَ بَعْضُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : أَمَرَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  أَنْ   يَذْبَحَ تِلْكَ الطُّيُورَ وَيَنْتِفَ رِيشَهَا ، وَيَقْطَعَهَا   وَيَخْلِطَ رِيشَهَا وَدِمَاءَهَا وَلُحُومَهَا بَعْضَهَا بِبَعْضٍ ،   فَفَعَلَ ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ أَجْزَاءَهَا عَلَى الْجِبَالِ . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي عَدَدِ الْأَجْزَاءِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَقَتَادَةُ      : أُمِرَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ كُلَّ طَائِرٍ أَرْبَعَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ   وَيَجْعَلَهَا عَلَى أَرْبَعَةِ أَجْبُلٍ عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ رُبْعًا مِنْ   كُلِّ طَائِرٍ وَقِيلَ : جَبَلٌ عَلَى جَانِبِ الشَّرْقِ وَجَبَلٌ عَلَى   جَانِبِ الْغَرْبِ وَجَبَلٌ عَلَى جَانِبٍ الشَّمَالِ وَجَبَلٌ عَلَى   جَانِبِ الْجَنُوبِ . 

وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ      : جَزَّأَهَا سَبْعَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ وَوَضَعَهَا عَلَى سَبْعَةِ أَجْبُلٍ   وَأَمْسَكَ رُءُوسَهُنَّ ثُمَّ دَعَاهُنَّ : تَعَالَيْنَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ   تَعَالَى فَجَعَلَتْ كُلُّ قَطْرَةٍ مِنْ دَمِ طَائِرٍ تَطِيرُ إِلَى   الْقَطْرَةِ الْأُخْرَى وَكُلُّ رِيشَةٍ تَطِيرُ إِلَى الرِّيشَةِ   الْأُخْرَى وَكُلُّ عَظْمٍ يَصِيرُ إِلَى الْعَظْمِ الْآخَرِ وَكُلُّ   بِضْعَةٍ تَصِيرُ إِلَى الْأُخْرَى وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  يَنْظُرُ   حَتَّى لَقِيَتْ كُلُّ جُثَّةٍ بَعْضَهَا بَعْضًا فِي الْهَوَاءِ  بِغَيْرِ  رَأْسٍ ثُمَّ أَقْبَلْنَ إِلَى رُءُوسِهِنَّ سَعْيًا فَكُلَّمَا  جَاءَ  طَائِرٌ مَالَ بِرَأْسِهِ فَإِنْ كَانَ رَأْسُهُ دَنَا مِنْهُ  وَإِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ تَأَخَّرَ حَتَّى الْتَقَى كُلُّ طَائِرٍ بِرَأْسِهِ  فَذَلِكَ  قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ سَعْيًا     ) قِيلَ الْمُرَادُ بِالسَّعْيِ الْإِسْرَاعُ وَالْعَدْوُ ، وَقِيلَ   الْمُرَادُ بِهِ الْمَشْيُ دُونَ الطَّيَرَانِ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى " فَاسْعَوْا إِلَى ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ    "  ( 9 - الْجُمُعَةِ ) أَيْ فَامْضُوا وَالْحِكْمَةُ فِي الْمَشْيِ دُونَ   الطَّيَرَانِ كَوْنُهُ أَبْعَدَ مِنَ الشُّبْهَةِ لِأَنَّهَا لَوْ طَارَتْ   لِتَوِّهِمْ مُتَوَهِّمٌ أَنَّهَا غَيْرُ تِلْكَ الطَّيْرِ وَإِنَّ   أَرْجُلَهَا غَيْرُ سَلِيمَةٍ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ . وَقِيلَ السَّعْيُ   بِمَعْنَى الطَّيَرَانِ ( وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ   )
( مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ  حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ  سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ  وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ  وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 261 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) فِيهِ   إِضْمَارٌ تَقْدِيرُهُ مَثَلُ صَدَقَاتِ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ   أَمْوَالَهُمْ ( كَمَثَلِ ) زَارِعِ ( حَبَّةٍ ) وَأَرَادَ بِسَبِيلِ   اللَّهِ الْجِهَادَ وَقِيلَ جَمِيعُ أَبْوَابِ الْخَيْرِ ( أَنْبَتَتْ )   [  ص: 325 ] أَخْرَجَتْ ( سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ   ) جَمْعُ سُنْبُلَةٍ ( فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ     ) فَإِنْ قِيلَ فَمَا رَأَيْنَا سُنْبُلَةً فِيهَا مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ   فَكَيْفَ ضَرَبَ الْمَثَلَ بِهِ؟ قِيلَ : ذَلِكَ مُتَصَوَّرٌ غَيْرُ   مُسْتَحِيلٍ وَمَا لَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَحِيلًا جَازَ ضَرْبُ الْمَثَلِ بِهِ   وَإِنْ لَمْ يُوجَدْ مَعْنَاهُ : ( فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ حَبَّةٍ   ) فَمَا حَدَثَ مِنَ الْبَذْرِ الَّذِي كَانَ فِيهَا كَانَ مُضَاعَفًا إِلَيْهَا وَكَذَلِكَ تَأَوَّلَهُ الضَّحَّاكُ  فَقَالَ : كُلُّ سُنْبُلَةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ مِائَةَ حَبَّةٍ ( وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ     ) قِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ يُضَاعِفُ هَذِهِ الْمُضَاعَفَةَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ   وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ يُضَاعِفُ عَلَى هَذَا وَيَزِيدُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مَا   بَيْنَ سَبْعٍ إِلَى سَبْعِينَ إِلَى سَبْعِمِائَةٍ إِلَى مَا شَاءَ   اللَّهُ مِنَ الْأَضْعَافِ مِمَّا لَا يَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ (   وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ ) غَنِيٌّ يُعْطِي عَنْ سَعَةٍ ( عَلِيمٌ ) بِنِيَّةِ   مَنْ يُنْفِقُ مَالَهُ .
( الَّذِينَ  يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ ثُمَّ لَا يُتْبِعُونَ مَا  أَنْفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلَا أَذًى لَهُمْ  أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا  خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ   ( 262 ) قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَلِيمٌ   ( 263 ) يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ   وَالْأَذَى كَالَّذِي يُنْفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلَا يُؤْمِنُ   بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ   تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا لَا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى   شَيْءٍ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ   ( 264 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي  عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ   وَعَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُمَا جَاءَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ  بِأَرْبَعَةِ   آلَافِ دِرْهَمٍ صَدَقَةً إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ كَانَتْ عِنْدِي ثَمَانِيَةُ   آلَافٍ فَأَمْسَكْتُ مِنْهَا لِنَفْسِي وَعِيَالِي أَرْبَعَةَ آلَافِ   دِرْهَمٍ وَأَرْبَعَةَ آلَافٍ أَقْرَضْتُهَا رَبِّي فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : بَارَكَ اللَّهُ فِيمَا   أَمْسَكْتَ لَكَ وَفِيمَا أَعْطَيْتَ وَأَمَّا عُثْمَانُ  فَجَهَّزَ جَيْشَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ فِي غَزْوَةِ تَبُوكَ  بِأَلْفِ بَعِيرٍ بِأَقْتَابِهَا وَأَحْلَاسِهَا فَنَزَلَتْ فِيهِمَا هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ   . 

وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ سَمُرَةَ    : جَاءَ عُثْمَانُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ بِأَلْفِ دِينَارٍ فِي جَيْشِ الْعُسْرَةِ فَصَبَّهَا   فِي حِجْرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  فَرَأَيْتُ  النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يُدْخِلُ فِيهَا  يَدَهُ  وَيُقَلِّبُهَا وَيَقُولُ " مَا ضَرَّ ابْنَ عَفَّانَ  مَا عَمِلَ بَعْدَ الْيَوْمِ " فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ ( ثُمَّ لَا يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنْفَقُوا مَنًّا   )   [ ص: 326 ] وَهُوَ أَنْ يَمُنَّ عَلَيْهِ بِعَطَائِهِ فَيَقُولَ : أَعْطَيْتُكَ كَذَا وَيَعُدُّ نِعَمَهُ عَلَيْهِ فَيُكَدِّرُهَا ( وَلَا أَذًى     ) أَنْ يُعَيِّرَهُ فَيَقُولَ : إِلَى كَمْ تَسْأَلُ وَكَمْ تُؤْذِينِي؟   وَقِيلَ مِنَ الْأَذَى هُوَ أَنْ يَذْكُرَ إِنْفَاقَهُ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ   مَنْ لَا يُحِبُّ وُقُوفَهُ عَلَيْهِ . 

وَقَالَ سُفْيَانُ    : ( مَنًّا وَلَا أَذًى   ) أَنْ يَقُولَ قَدْ أَعْطَيْتُكَ وَأَعْطَيْتُ فَمَا شَكَرْتَ قَالَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ      : كَانَ أَبِي يَقُولُ : إِذَا أَعْطَيْتَ رَجُلًا شَيْئًا وَرَأَيْتَ   أَنَّ سَلَامَكَ يَثْقُلُ عَلَيْهِ فَكُفَّ سَلَامَكَ عَنْهُ فَحَظَرَ   اللَّهُ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ الْمَنَّ بِالصَّنِيعَةِ وَاخْتَصَّ بِهِ صِفَةً   لِنَفْسِهِ لِأَنَّهُ مِنَ الْعِبَادِ تَعْيِيرٌ وَتَكْدِيرٌ وَمِنَ   اللَّهِ إِفْضَالٌ وَتَذْكِيرٌ ( لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ ) أَيْ ثَوَابُهُمْ (   عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) 

( قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ   ) أَيْ كَلَامٌ حَسَنٌ وَرَدٌّ عَلَى السَّائِلِ جَمِيلٌ وَقِيلَ : عِدَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ . وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : دُعَاءٌ صَالِحٌ يَدْعُو لِأَخِيهِ بِظَهْرِ الْغَيْبِ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ      : نَزَلَتْ فِي إِصْلَاحِ ذَاتِ الْبَيْنِ ( وَمَغْفِرَةٌ ) أَيْ   تَسْتُرُ عَلَيْهِ خَلَّتَهُ وَلَا تَهْتِكُ عَلَيْهِ سِتْرَهُ وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : بِتَجَاوُزٍ عَنْ ظَالِمِهِ ، وَقِيلَ يَتَجَاوَزُ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ إِذَا اسْتَطَالَ عَلَيْهِ عِنْدَ رَدِّهِ ( خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ   ) يَدْفَعُهَا إِلَيْهِ ( يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى     ) أَيْ مَنٌّ وَتَعْيِيرٌ لِلسَّائِلِ أَوْ قَوْلٌ يُؤْذِيهِ (  وَاللَّهُ  غَنِيٌّ ) أَيْ مُسْتَغْنٍ عَنْ صَدَقَةِ الْعِبَادِ ( حَلِيمٌ )  لَا  يُعَجِّلُ بِالْعُقُوبَةِ عَلَى مَنْ يَمُنُّ وَيُؤْذِي  بِالصَّدَقَةِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ   ) أَيْ أُجُورَ صَدَقَاتِكُمْ ( بِالْمَنِّ ) عَلَى السَّائِلِ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : بِالْمَنِّ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ( وَالْأَذَى )   لِصَاحِبِهَا ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ لِذَلِكَ مَثَلًا فَقَالَ ( كَالَّذِي يُنْفِقُ مَالَهُ     ) أَيْ كَإِبْطَالِ الَّذِي يُنْفِقُ مَالَهُ ( رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ ) أَيْ   مُرَاءَاةً وَسُمْعَةً لِيَرَوْا نَفَقَتَهُ وَيَقُولُوا إِنَّهُ كَرِيمٌ   سَخِيٌّ ( وَلَا يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ   ) يُرِيدُ أَنَّ الرِّيَاءَ يُبْطِلُ الصَّدَقَةَ وَلَا   تَكُونُ النَّفَقَةُ مَعَ الرِّيَاءِ مِنْ فِعْلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَهَذَا   لِلْمُنَافِقِين  َ لِأَنَّ الْكَافِرَ مُعْلِنٌ بِكُفْرِهِ غَيْرُ مُرَاءٍ  (  فَمَثَلُهُ ) أَيْ مَثَلُ هَذَا الْمُرَائِي ( كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ     ) الْحَجَرِ الْأَمْلَسِ وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ وَجَمْعٌ فَمَنْ جَعَلَهُ   جَمْعًا فَوَاحِدُهُ صَفْوَانَةٌ وَمَنْ جَعَلَهُ وَاحِدًا فَجَمْعُهُ   صُفِيٌّ ( عَلَيْهِ ) أَيْ عَلَى الصَّفْوَانِ ( تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ   ) الْمَطَرُ الشَّدِيدُ الْعَظِيمُ الْقَطْرِ ( فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا     ) أَيْ أَمْلَسَ وَالصَّلْدُ الْحَجَرُ الصُّلْبُ الْأَمْلَسُ الَّذِي   لَا شَيْءَ عَلَيْهِ فَهَذَا مَثَلٌ ضَرَبَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لِنَفَقَةِ   الْمُنَافِقِ وَالْمُرَائِي وَالْمُؤْمِنَ الَّذِي يَمُنُّ بِصَدَقَتِهِ   وَيُؤْذِي وَيُرِي النَّاسَ فِي الظَّاهِرِ أَنَّ لِهَؤُلَاءِ أَعْمَالًا   كَمَا يُرَى التُّرَابُ عَلَى هَذَا الصَّفْوَانِ فَإِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ   الْقِيَامَةِ بَطَلَ كُلُّهُ وَاضْمَحَلَّ لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِلَّهِ   عَزَّ وَجَلَّ كَمَا أَذْهَبَ الْوَابِلُ مَا عَلَى الصَّفْوَانِ مِنَ   التُّرَابِ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا ( لَا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا   ) أَيْ عَلَى ثَوَابِ شَيْءٍ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَعَمِلُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا ( وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ ) 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْخَرَقِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الطَّيْسَفُونِي  ُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  عَمْرُو بْنُ أَبِي عَمْرٍو مَوْلَى الْمُطَّلِبِ  ، عَنْ عَاصِمِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  عَنْ مَحْمُودِ بْنِ لَبِيدٍ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ " إِنَّ أَخْوَفَ مَا أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمُ الشِّرْكَ الْأَصْغَرَ " قَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا الشِّرْكُ الْأَصْغَرُ؟ قَالَ   " الرِّيَاءُ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ يُجَازِي الْعِبَادَ   بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ : اذْهَبُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُرَاءُونَ فِي   الدُّنْيَا فَانْظُرُوا هَلْ تَجِدُونَ عِنْدَهُمْ   [ ص: 327 ] جَزَاءً   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي تَوْبَةَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْحَارِثِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْكِسَائِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مَحْمُودٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْخَلَّالُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ  عَنْ حَيْوَةَ بْنِ شُرَيْحٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي الْوَلِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي الْوَلِيدِ أَبُو عُثْمَانَ الْمَدَائِنِيُّ  أَنَّ عُقْبَةَ بْنَ مُسْلِمٍ  حَدَّثَهُ أَنَّ شُفَيًّا الْأَصْبَحِيَّ  حَدَّثَهُ أَنَّهُ دَخَلَ الْمَدِينَةَ  فَإِذَا هُوَ بَرْجُلٍ قَدِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَيْهِ النَّاسُ فَقَالَ مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالُوا :  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ  ،   فَدَنَوْتُ مِنْهُ حَتَّى قَعَدْتُ بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُوَ يُحَدِّثُ   النَّاسَ فَلَمَّا سَكَتَ وَخَلَا قُلْتُ لَهُ : أَنْشُدُكَ اللَّهَ   بِحَقٍّ لَمَا حَدَّثْتَنِي حَدِيثًا سَمِعْتَهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ " إِنَّ   اللَّهَ إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ يَنْزِلُ إِلَى الْعِبَادِ   لِيَقْضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَكُلُّ أُمَّةٍ جَاثِيَةٍ فَأَوَّلُ مَنْ يَدْعُو   بِهِ رَجُلٌ جَمَعَ الْقُرْآنَ وَرَجُلٌ قُتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   وَرَجُلٌ كَثِيرُ الْمَالِ فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لِلْقَارِئِ : أَلَمْ   أُعَلِّمْكَ مَا أَنْزَلْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِي؟ فَقَالَ : بَلَى يَا رَبِّ   قَالَ : فَمَاذَا عَمِلْتَ فِيمَا عَلِمْتَ؟ قَالَ : كُنْتُ أَقُومُ بِهِ   آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَآنَاءَ النَّهَارِ فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : كَذَبْتَ   وَتَقُولُ لَهُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ : كَذَبْتَ وَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى :   بَلْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ يُقَالَ فُلَانٌ قَارِئٌ فَقَدْ قِيلَ ذَلِكَ وَيُؤْتَى   بِصَاحِبِ الْمَالِ فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : أَلَمْ أُوَسِّعْ عَلَيْكَ   حَتَّى لَمْ أَدَعْكَ تَحْتَاجُ إِلَى أَحَدٍ؟ قَالَ : بَلَى يَا رَبِّ   قَالَ : فَمَا عَمِلْتَ فِيمَا آتَيْتُكَ؟ قَالَ : كُنْتُ أَصِلُ الرَّحِمَ   وَأَتَصَدَّقُ . فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ لَهُ : كَذَبْتَ وَتَقُولُ   الْمَلَائِكَةُ كَذَبْتَ وَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : بَلْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ   يُقَالَ فُلَانٌ جَوَّادٌ فَقَدْ قِيلَ ذَلِكَ وَيُؤْتَى بِالَّذِي قُتِلَ   فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقُولُ لَهُ : فَبِمَاذَا قُتِلْتَ؟ فَيَقُولُ :   يَا رَبِّ أَمَرْتَ بِالْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِكَ فَقَاتَلْتُ حَتَّى   قُتِلْتُ فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ : كَذَبْتَ وَتَقُولُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ :   كَذَبْتَ وَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : بَلْ أَرَدْتَ أَنْ يُقَالَ فُلَانٌ   جَرِيءٌ فَقَدْ قِيلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ ضَرَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى رُكْبَتِي فَقَالَ : يَا أَبَا  هُرَيْرَةَ  أُولَئِكَ الثَّلَاثَةُ أَوَّلُ خَلْقٍ تُسَعَّرُ بِهِمُ  النَّارُ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ   " .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (47)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 265 إلى الاية 268
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَمَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمُ  ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ  وَتَثْبِيتًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ كَمَثَلِ  جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ أَصَابَهَا  وَابِلٌ فَآتَتْ أُكُلَهَا ضِعْفَيْنِ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ  فَطَلٌّ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  بَصِيرٌ   ( 265 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاةِ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ طَلَبَ رِضَا اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ( وَتَثْبِيتًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ   )   [ ص: 328 ] قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : احْتِسَابًا وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ      : تَصْدِيقًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَيْ يُخْرِجُونَ الزَّكَاةَ طَيِّبَةً   بِهَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ عَلَى يَقِينٍ بِالثَّوَابِ وَتَصْدِيقٍ بِوَعْدِ   اللَّهِ وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ مَا أَخْرَجُوا خَيْرٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا تَرَكُوا   وَقِيلَ عَلَى يَقِينٍ بِإِخْلَافِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ . 

وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    : يُثْبِتُونَ أَيْ يَضَعُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ      : كَانَ الرَّجُلُ إِذَا هَمَّ بِصَدَقَةٍ تَثَبَّتَ فَإِنْ كَانَ   لِلَّهِ أَمْضَى وَإِنْ كَانَ يُخَالِطُهُ شَكٌّ أَمْسَكَ وَعَلَى هَذَا   الْقَوْلِ يَكُونُ التَّثْبِيتُ بِمَعْنَى التَّثَبُّتِ كَقَوْلِهِ   تَعَالَى : " وَتَبَتَّلْ إِلَيْهِ تَبْتِيلًا   ( 8 - الْمُزَّمِّلِ ) أَيْ تَبَتُّلًا ( كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ   ) أَيْ بُسْتَانٍ قَالَ ( الْمُبَرِّدُ    ) وَالْفَرَّاءُ    : إِذَا كَانَ فِي الْبُسْتَانِ نَخْلٌ فَهُوَ جَنَّةٌ وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ كَرْمٌ فَهُوَ فِرْدَوْسٌ ( بِرَبْوَةٍ ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَعَاصِمٌ  بِرَبْوَةٍ   وَإِلَى رَبْوَةٍ فِي سُورَةِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِفَتْحِ الرَّاءِ وَقَرَأَ   الْأَخَرُونَ بِضَمِّهَا وَهِيَ الْمَكَانُ الْمُرْتَفِعُ الْمُسْتَوِي   الَّذِي تَجْرِي فِيهِ الْأَنْهَارُ فَلَا يَعْلُوهُ الْمَاءُ وَلَا   يَعْلُو عَنِ الْمَاءِ وَإِنَّمَا جَعَلَهَا بِرَبْوَةٍ لِأَنَّ النَّبَاتَ   عَلَيْهَا أَحْسَنُ وَأَزْكَى ( أَصَابَهَا وَابِلٌ   ) مَطَرٌ شَدِيدٌ كَثِيرٌ ( فَآتَتْ أُكُلَهَا   ) ثَمَرَهَا قَرَأَ نَافِعٌ  وَابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو  بِالتَّخْفِيفِ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِالتَّثْقِيلِ وَزَادَ نَافِعٌ  وَابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  تَخْفِيفَ أُكُلِهِ وَالْأُكُلِ وَخَفَّفَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو  رُسُلَنَا وَرُسُلَكُمْ وَرُسُلَهُمْ وَسُبُلَنَا . 

( ضِعْفَيْنِ ) أَيْ أَضْعَفَتْ فِي الْحَمْلِ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : حَمَلَتْ فِي السَّنَةِ مِنَ الرِّيعِ مَا يَحْمِلُ غَيْرُهَا فِي سَنَتَيْنِ وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : حَمَلَتْ فِي السَّنَةِ مَرَّتَيْنِ ( فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا وَابِلٌ فَطَلٌّ   ) أَيْ فَطَشٌّ وَهُوَ الْمَطَرُ الضَّعِيفُ الْخَفِيفُ وَيَكُونُ دَائِمًا . 

قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ     : هُوَ النَّدَى  وَهَذَا مَثَلٌ ضَرَبَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لِعَمَلِ  الْمُؤْمِنَ  الْمُخْلِصِ فَيَقُولُ : كَمَا أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْجَنَّةَ  تَرِيعُ فِي كُلِّ  حَالٍ وَلَا تَخَلَّفُ سَوَاءٌ قَلَّ الْمَطَرُ أَوْ  كَثُرَ كَذَلِكَ  يُضْعِفُ اللَّهُ صَدَقَةَ الْمُؤْمِنَ الْمُخْلِصِ  الَّذِي لَا يَمُنُّ  وَلَا يُؤْذِي سَوَاءٌ قَلَّتْ نَفَقَتُهُ أَوْ  كَثُرَتْ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ  الطَّلَّ إِذَا كَانَ يَدُومُ يَعْمَلُ عَمَلَ  الْوَابِلِ الشَّدِيدِ .   [  ص: 329 ]   ( وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ) .
( أَيَوَدُّ  أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ  مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي  مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ لَهُ  فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ  وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ  ضُعَفَاءُ فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ  فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ كَذَلِكَ  يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ   ( 266 ) يَا   أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ   وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ   مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ بِآخِذِيهِ إِلَّا أَنْ تُغْمِضُوا فِيهِ   وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ   ( 267 ) ) 

( أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ   ) هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ مُتَّصِلَةٌ بِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ وَالْأَذَى     " [ قَوْلُهُ أَيَوَدُّ يَعْنِي : أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ   لَهُ جَنَّةٌ أَيْ بُسْتَانٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ   تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ] . 

( لَهُ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ ضُعَفَاءُ   ) أَوْلَادٌ صِغَارٌ ضِعَافٌ عَجَزَةٌ ( فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ   ) الرِّيحُ الْعَاصِفُ الَّتِي تَرْتَفِعُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ كَأَنَّهَا عَمُودٌ وَجَمْعُهُ أَعَاصِيرُ ( فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ     ) هَذَا مَثَلٌ ضَرَبَهُ اللَّهُ لِعَمَلِ الْمُنَافِقِ وَالْمُرَائِي   يَقُولُ : عَمَلُهُ فِي حُسْنِهِ كَحُسْنِ الْجَنَّةِ يَنْتَفِعُ بِهِ   كَمَا يَنْتَفِعُ صَاحِبُ الْجَنَّةِ بِالْجَنَّةِ فَإِذَا كَبِرَ أَوْ   ضَعُفَ وَصَارَ لَهُ أَوْلَادٌ ضِعَافٌ وَأَصَابَ جَنَّتَهُ إِعْصَارٌ   فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ فَصَارَ أَحْوَجَ مَا يَكُونُ إِلَيْهَا   وَضَعُفَ عَنْ إِصْلَاحِهَا لِكِبَرِهِ وَضَعْفِ أَوْلَادِهِ عَنْ   إِصْلَاحِهَا لِصِغَرِهِمْ وَلَمْ يَجِدْ هُوَ مَا يَعُودُ بِهِ عَلَى   أَوْلَادِهِ وَلَا أَوْلَادُهُ مَا يَعُودُونَ بِهِ عَلَيْهِ فَبَقُوا   جَمِيعًا مُتَحَيِّرِينَ عَجَزَةً لَا حِيلَةَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ كَذَلِكَ   يُبْطِلُ اللَّهُ عَمَلَ هَذَا الْمُنَافِقِ وَالْمُرَائِي حِينَ لَا   مُغِيثَ لَهُمَا وَلَا تَوْبَةَ وَلَا إِقَالَةَ . 

قَالَ  عُبَيْدُ بْنُ عُمَيْرٍ    : قَالَ عُمَرُ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَوْمًا لِأَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ : فِيمَنْ تَرَوْنَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ ( أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ   ) قَالُوا : اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ فَغَضِبَ عُمَرُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فَقَالَ : قُولُوا نَعْلَمُ أَوْ لَا نَعْلَمُ فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : فِي نَفْسِي مِنْهَا شَيْءٌ يَا أَمِيرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : ابْنُ أَخِي قُلْ وَلَا تُحَقِّرْ نَفْسَكَ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : ضَرَبْتَ مَثَلًا لِعَمَلٍ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أَيُّ عَمَلٍ؟ فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : لِعَمَلِ الْمُرَائِي قَالَ عُمَرُ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ لِرَجُلٍ غَنِيٍّ يَعْمَلُ بِطَاعَةِ اللَّهِ بَعَثَ   اللَّهُ لَهُ الشَّيْطَانَ فَعَمِلَ بِالْمَعَاصِي حَتَّى أَغْرَقَ   أَعْمَالَهُ   . . . "
( كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) 

( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ   ) خِيَارِ قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَمُجَاهِدٌ    : مِنْ حَلَالَاتِ ( مَا كَسَبْتُمْ ) بِالتِّجَارَةِ وَالصِّنَاعَةِ وَفِيهِ دَلَالَةٌ عَلَى إِبَاحَةِ الْكَسْبِ وَأَنَّهُ يَنْقَسِمُ إِلَى طِيِّبٍ وَخَبِيثٍ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو   [ ص: 330 ] جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا يَعْلَى بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ  عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَنِ الْأَسْوَدِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " إِنَّ أَطْيَبَ مَا يَأْكُلُ الرَّجُلُ مِنْ كَسْبِهِ وَإِنَّ وَلَدَهُ مِنْ كَسْبِهِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  عَنْ بَحِيرِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ  عَنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ مَعْدَانَ  عَنِ الْمِقْدَامِ بْنِ مَعْدِ يَكْرِبَ  أَنَّهُ حَدَّثَهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " مَا   أَكَلَ أَحَدٌ طَعَامًا قَطُّ خَيْرًا مِنْ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ عَمَلِ   يَدِهِ وَكَانَ دَاوُدُ لَا يَأْكُلُ إِلَّا مِنْ عَمَلِ يَدَيْهِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ يَحْيَى بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا نَجَاحُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ الْمُحَارِبِيُّ  بِالْكُوفَةِ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ دُحَيْمٍ الشَّيْبَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَازِمٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبَانُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  عَنِ الصَّبَّاحِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُرَّةَ الْهَمْدَانِيِّ  عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَا   يَكْتَسِبُ عَبْدٌ مَالًا حَرَامًا فَيَتَصَدَّقُ مِنْهُ فَيَقْبَلُ   اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَلَا يُنْفِقُ مِنْهُ فَيُبَارِكُ لَهُ فِيهِ وَلَا   يَتْرُكُهُ خَلْفَ ظَهْرِهِ إِلَّا كَانَ زَادُهُ إِلَى النَّارِ إِنَّ   اللَّهَ لَا يَمْحُو السَّيِّئَ بِالسَّيِّئِ وَلَكِنْ يَمْحُو السَّيِّئَ   بِالْحَسَنِ إِنَّ الْخَبِيثَ لَا يَمْحُو الْخَبِيثَ   " . 

وَالزَّكَاةُ وَاجِبَةٌ فِي  مَالِ  التِّجَارَةِ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ فَبَعْدَ الْحَوْلِ   يُقَوِّمُ الْعُرُوضَ فَيُخْرِجُ مِنْ قِيمَتِهَا رُبْعَ الْعُشْرِ إِذَا   كَانَ قِيمَتُهَا عِشْرِينَ دِينَارًا أَوْ مِائَتَيْ دِرْهَمٍ قَالَ سَمُرَةُ بْنُ جُنْدُبٍ    : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَأْمُرُنَا أَنْ نُخْرِجَ الصَّدَقَةَ مِنَ الَّذِي نَعُدُّهُ لِلْبَيْعِ   " . 

وَعَنْ أَبِي عَمْرِو بْنِ حِمَاسٍ  أَنَّ أَبَاهُ قَالَ : مَرَرْتُ  بِعُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَعَلَى عُنُقِي أَدَمَةٌ   [ ص: 331 ] أَحْمِلُهَا فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    : أَلَا تُؤَدِّي زَكَاتَكَ يَا حِمَاسُ؟  فَقُلْتُ   : مَا لِي غَيْرُ هَذَا وَأَهَبُ فِي الْقَرَظِ ، فَقَالَ ذَاكَ مَالٌ   فَضَعْ فَوَضَعْتُهَا فَحَسَبَهَا فَأَخَذَ مِنْهَا الزَّكَاةَ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ   ) قِيلَ هَذَا بِإِخْرَاجِ الْعُشُورِ مِنَ الثِّمَارِ وَالْحُبُوبِ وَاتَّفَقَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى إِيجَابِ الْعُشْرِ فِي النَّخِيلِ وَالْكُرُومِ وَفِيمَا يُقْتَاتُ مِنَ الْحُبُوبِ إِنْ   كَانَ مَسْقِيًّا بِمَاءِ السَّمَاءِ أَوْ مِنْ نَهْرٍ يَجْرِي الْمَاءُ   إِلَيْهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ مُؤْنَةٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَسْقِيًّا بِسَاقِيَةٍ أَوْ   بِنَضْحٍ فَفِيهِ نِصْفُ الْعُشْرِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ وَهْبٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي  يُونُسُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ  سَالِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " فِيمَا سَقَتِ السَّمَاءُ وَالْعُيُونُ أَوْ كَانَ عَثَرِيًّا الْعُشْرُ وَفِيمَا سُقِيَ بِالنَّضْحِ نِصْفُ الْعُشْرِ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ نَافِعٍ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَالِحٍ التَّمَّارِ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  عَنْ عَتَّابِ بْنِ أُسَيْدٍ  أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ فِي زَكَاةِ   الْكَرْمِ يُخْرَصُ كَمَا يُخْرَصُ النَّخْلُ ثُمَّ تُؤَدَّى زَكَاتُهُ   زَبِيبًا كَمَا تُؤَدَّى زَكَاةُ النَّخْلِ تَمْرًا   " .   [ ص: 332 ] 

وَاخْتَلَفَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ فِيمَا سِوَى النَّخْلِ وَالْكُرُومِ   وَفِيمَا سِوَى مَا يُقْتَاتُ بِهِ مِنَ الْحُبُوبِ ، فَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ   إِلَى أَنَّهُ لَا عُشْرَ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْهَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  ابْنِ أَبِي لَيْلَى   وَالشَّافِعِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ . 

وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ   وَمَالِكٌ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ : يَجِبُ فِي الزَّيْتُونِ وَقَالَ أَبُو حَنِيفَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : يَجِبُ الْعُشْرُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْبُقُولِ وَالْخَضْرَوَات  ِ كَالثِّمَارِ   إِلَّا الْحَشِيشَ وَالْحَطَبِ وَكُلُّ ثَمَرَةٍ أَوْجَبْنَا فِيهَا   الزَّكَاةَ فَإِنَّمَا يَجِبُ بِبُدُوِّ الصَّلَاحِ وَوَقْتُ الْإِخْرَاجِ   بَعْدَ الِاجْتِنَاءِ وَالْجَفَافِ وَكُلُّ حَبٍّ أَوْجَبْنَا فِيهِ   الْعُشْرَ فَوَقْتُ وُجُوبِهِ اشْتِدَادُ الْحَبِّ وَوَقْتُ الْإِخْرَاجِ   بَعْدَ الدِّيَاسَةِ وَالتَّنْقِيَةِ وَلَا يَجِبُ الْعُشْرُ فِي شَيْءٍ   مِنْهَا حَتَّى تَبْلُغَ خَمْسَةَ أَوْسُقٍ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ   الْعِلْمِ وَعِنْدَ أَبِي حَنِيفَةَ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ يَجِبُ فِي كُلِّ قَلِيلٍ وَكَثِيرٍ مِنْهَا وَاحْتَجَّ مَنْ شَرَطَ النِّصَابَ بِمَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي صَعْصَعَةَ الْمَازِنِيِّ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " لَيْسَ فِيمَا دُونَ خَمْسَةِ أَوْسُقٍ مِنَ التَّمْرِ صَدَقَةٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيمَا دُونَ خَمْسَةِ أَوَاقٍ مِنَ الْوَرِقِ صَدَقَةٌ وَلَيْسَ فِيمَا دُونَ خَمْسِ ذَوْدٍ مِنَ الْإِبِلِ صَدَقَةٌ   " . 

وَرَوَى يَحْيَى بْنُ عُبَادَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " لَيْسَ فِي حَبٍّ وَلَا تَمْرٍ صَدَقَةٌ حَتَّى تَبْلُغَ خَمْسَةَ أَوْسُقٍ   " ، وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ الْآيَةَ فِي صَدَقَاتِ التَّطَوُّعِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ يَحْيَى  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ ،  عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " مَا   مِنْ مُؤْمِنٍ يَغْرِسُ غَرْسًا أَوْ يَزْرَعُ زَرْعًا فَيَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ   إِنْسَانٌ أَوْ طَيْرٌ أَوْ بَهِيمَةٌ إِلَّا كَانَ لَهُ بِهِ صَدَقَةٌ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  بِرِوَايَةِ الْبَزِّيِّ  بِتَشْدِيدِ   التَّاءِ فِي الْوَصْلِ فِيهَا وَفِي أَخَوَاتِهَا وَهِيَ وَاحِدٌ   وَثَلَاثُونَ مَوْضِعًا فِي الْقُرْآنِ لِأَنَّهُ فِي الْأَصْلِ تَاءَانِ   أُسْقِطَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَرَدَّ هُوَ السَّاقِطَةَ وَأَدْغَمَ وَقَرَأَ   الْآخَرُونَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ وَمَعْنَاهُ لَا تَقْصِدُوا ( الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ   ) 

رُوِيَ عَنْ عَدِيِّ بْنِ ثَابِتٍ  عَنِ  الْبَرَاءِ بْنِ عَازِبٍ  قَالَ : كَانَتِ الْأَنْصَارُ  تُخْرِجُ إِذَا كَانَ جُذَاذُ النَّخْلِ   [ ص:  333 ] أَقْنَاءً  مِنَ التَّمْرِ وَالْبُسْرِ فَيُعَلِّقُونَه  ُ عَلَى  حَبْلٍ بَيْنَ  الْأُسْطُوَانَت  َيْنِ فِي مَسْجِدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَيَأْكُلُ مِنْهُ فُقَرَاءُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  فَكَانَ  الرَّجُلُ مِنْهُمْ يَعْمِدُ فَيُدْخِلُ قِنْوَ الْحَشَفِ وَهُوَ  يَظُنُّ  أَنَّهُ جَائِزٌ عَنْهُ فِي كَثْرَةِ مَا يُوضَعُ مِنَ  الْأَقْنَاءِ  فَنَزَلَ فِيمَنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ ( وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ   ) أَيِ الْحَشَفَ وَالرَّدِيءَ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ      : كَانُوا يَتَصَدَّقُونَ بِشَرَارِ ثِمَارِهِمْ وَرَذَالَةِ   أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَيَعْزِلُونَ الْجَيِّدَ نَاحِيَةً لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( وَلَا تَيَمَّمُوا الْخَبِيثَ   ) الرَّدِيءَ ( مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ بِآخِذِيهِ   ) يَعْنِي الْخَبِيثَ ( إِلَّا أَنْ تُغْمِضُوا فِيهِ     ) الْإِغْمَاضُ غَضُّ الْبَصَرِ وَأَرَادَ هَاهُنَا التَّجَوُّزَ   وَالْمُسَاهَلَة  َ مَعْنَاهُ لَوْ كَانَ لِأَحَدِكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ حَقٌّ   فَجَاءَهُ بِهَذَا لَمْ يَأْخُذْهُ إِلَّا وَهُوَ يَرَى أَنَّهُ قَدْ   أَغْمَضَ لَهُ عَنْ حَقِّهِ وَتَرَكَهُ . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : لَوْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ يُبَاعُ فِي السُّوقِ مَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ بِسِعْرِ الْجَيِّدِ . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنِ الْبَرَاءِ  قَالَ  : لَوْ  أُهْدِيَ ذَلِكَ لَكُمْ مَا أَخَذْتُمُوهُ إِلَّا عَلَى  اسْتِحْيَاءٍ مِنْ  صَاحِبِهِ وَغَيْظٍ فَكَيْفَ تَرْضَوْنَ مَا لَا  تَرْضَوْنَ  لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ؟ هَذَا إِذَا كَانَ الْمَالُ كُلُّهُ جَيِّدًا  فَلَيْسَ  لَهُ إِعْطَاءُ الرَّدِيءِ لِأَنَّ أَهْلَ السُّهْمَانِ  شُرَكَاؤُهُ  فِيمَا عِنْدَهُ فَإِنْ كَانَ كُلُّ مَالِهِ رَدِيئًا فَلَا  بَأْسَ  بِإِعْطَاءِ الرَّدِيءِ ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ   ) عَنْ صَدَقَاتِكُمْ ( حَمِيدٌ ) مَحْمُودٌ فِي أَفْعَالِهِ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (48)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 269 إلى الاية 274
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( الشَّيْطَانُ  يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ  بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَاللَّهُ يَعِدُكُمْ  مَغْفِرَةً مِنْهُ وَفَضْلًا  وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 268 ) يُؤْتِي   الْحِكْمَةَ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ   خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ   ( 269 ) ) 

( الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ   ) أَيْ يُخَوِّفُكُمْ بِالْفَقْرِ يُقَالُ وَعَدْتُهُ خَيْرًا وَوَعَدْتُهُ شَرًّا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي الْخَيْرِ " وَعَدَكُمُ اللَّهُ مَغَانِمَ كَثِيرَةً   " ( 20 - الْفَتْحِ ) وَقَالَ فِي الشَّرِّ " النَّارُ وَعَدَهَا اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا     " ( 72 - الْحَجِّ ) فَإِذَا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ الْخَيْرُ وَالشَّرُّ قُلْتَ   فِي الْخَيْرِ : وَعَدْتُهُ وَفِي الشَّرِّ أَوْعَدْتُهُ وَالْفَقْرُ  سُوءُ  الْحَالِ وَقِلَّةُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ وَأَصْلُهُ مِنْ كَسْرِ  الْفَقَارِ  وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : أَنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يُخَوِّفُكُمْ  بِالْفَقْرِ  وَيَقُولُ لِلرَّجُلِ أَمْسِكْ عَلَيْكَ مَالَكَ فَإِنَّكَ  إِذَا  تَصَدَّقْتَ بِهِ افْتَقَرْتَ ( وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ   ) أَيْ بِالْبُخْلِ وَمَنْعِ الزَّكَاةِ وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : كُلُّ الْفَحْشَاءِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ فَهُوَ الزِّنَا إِلَّا هَذَا ( وَاللَّهُ يَعِدُكُمْ مَغْفِرَةً مِنْهُ   ) أَيْ لِذُنُوبِكُمْ ( فَضْلًا ) أَيْ رِزْقًا خَلَفًا ( وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ ) غَنِيٌّ ( عَلِيمٌ ) 

أَخْبَرَنَا حَسَّانُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْمَنِيعِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ الزِّيَادِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْقَطَّانُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ السُّلَمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ ،  عَنْ  هَمَّامِ بْنِ مُنَبِّهٍ  قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   " إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : ابْنَ آدَمَ أَنْفِقْ أُنْفِقْ عَلَيْكَ   " وَقَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " يَمِينُ   اللَّهِ مَلْأَى لَا تَغِيضُهَا نَفَقَةٌ سَحَّاءُ اللَّيْلَ  وَالنَّهَارَ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا أَنْفَقَ مُنْذُ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ   [ ص: 334 ] وَالْأَرْضَ فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يَنْقُصْ مَا فِي يَمِينِهِ   ( قَالَ ) وَعَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ وَبِيَدِهِ الْأُخْرَى الْقِسْطُ يَرْفَعُ وَيَخْفِضُ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ نُمَيْرٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا  هِشَامُ بْنُ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ فَاطِمَةَ بِنْتِ الْمُنْذِرِ  عَنْ أَسْمَاءَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لَهَا " أَنْفِقِي وَلَا تُحْصِي فَيُحْصِيَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكِ وَلَا تُوعِي فَيُوعِيَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يُؤْتِي الْحِكْمَةَ مَنْ يَشَاءُ   ) قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : هِيَ النُّبُوَّةُ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَقَتَادَةُ      : عِلْمُ الْقُرْآنِ نَاسِخُهُ وَمَنْسُوخُهُ وَمُحْكَمُهُ   وَمُتَشَابِهُهُ وَمُقَدَّمُهُ وَمُؤَخَّرُهُ وَحَلَالُهُ وَحَرَامُهُ ،   وَأَمْثَالُهُ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ     :  الْقُرْآنُ وَالْفَهْمُ فِيهِ وَقَالَ : فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِائَةٌ  وَتِسْعُ  آيَاتٍ نَاسِخَةٌ وَمَنْسُوخَةٌ وَأَلْفُ آيَةِ حَلَالٍ وَحَرَامٍ  لَا  يَسَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ تَرْكُهُنَّ حَتَّى يَتَعَلَّمُوهُن  َّ وَلَا   تَكُونُوا كَأَهْلِ نَهْرَوَانَ  تَأَوَّلُوا   آيَاتٍ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ فِي أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ وَإِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَتْ  فِي  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ جَهِلُوا عِلْمَهَا فَسَفَكُوا بِهَا الدِّمَاءَ   وَانْتَهَبُوا الْأَمْوَالَ وَشَهِدُوا عَلَيْنَا بِالضَّلَالَةِ   فَعَلَيْكُمْ بِعِلْمِ الْقُرْآنِ فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ عَلِمَ فِيمَ أَنْزَلَ   اللَّهُ لَمْ يَخْتَلِفْ فِي شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ   . 

وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هِيَ الْقُرْآنُ وَالْعِلْمُ وَالْفِقْهُ وَرَوَى ابْنُ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  عَنْهُ : الْإِصَابَةُ فِي الْقَوْلِ وَالْفِعْلِ وَقَالَ  إِبْرَاهِيمُ النَّخَعِيُّ    : مَعْرِفَةُ مَعَانِي الْأَشْيَاءِ وَفَهْمُهَا . 

( وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ   ) فِي مَحَلِّ الرَّفْعِ عَلَى مَا لَمْ يُسَمَّ فَاعِلُهُ وَالْحِكْمَةُ خَبَرُهُ ، وَقَرَأَ يَعْقُوبُ    - يُؤْتِ الْحِكْمَةَ بِكَسْرِ التَّاءِ أَيْ مَنْ يُؤْتِهِ اللَّهُ الْحِكْمَةَ دَلِيلُ قِرَاءَةِ الْأَعْمَشِ  وَمَنْ يُؤْتِهِ اللَّهُ حُكِيَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ    ( وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ   ) قَالَ : الْوَرَعُ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ ( فَقَدْ أُوتِيَ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ   ) يَتَّعِظُ ( إِلَّا أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ) ذَوُو الْعُقُولِ . 
[ ص: 335 ]   ( وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ   ( 270 ) إِنْ   تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا وَتُؤْتُوهَا   الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ   سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ   ( 271 ) لَيْسَ   عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَا   تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِأَنْفُسِكُم  ْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُونَ إِلَّا   ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ   إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ   ( 272 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ   ) فِيمَا فَرَضَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ ( أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ   ) أَيْ : مَا أَوْجَبْتُمُوهُ [ أَنْتُمْ ] عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ فَوَفَّيْتُمْ بِهِ ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ     ) يَحْفَظُهُ حَتَّى يُجَازِيَكُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ : يَعْلَمُهُ   وَلَمْ يَقُلْ : يَعْلَمُهَا لِأَنَّهُ رَدَّهُ إِلَى الْآخَرِ مِنْهُمَا   كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا ثُمَّ يَرْمِ بِهِ بَرِيئًا   " ( 112 - النِّسَاءِ ) وَإِنْ شِئْتَ حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى " مَا " كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَمَا أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ     " ( 231 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَلَمْ يَقُلْ بِهِمَا ( وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ )   الْوَاضِعِينَ الصَّدَقَةَ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهَا بِالرِّيَاءِ أَوْ   يَتَصَدَّقُونَ مِنَ الْحَرَامِ ( مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ ) أَعْوَانٍ يَدْفَعُونَ   عَذَابَ اللَّهِ عَنْهُمْ وَهِيَ جَمْعُ نَصِيرٍ مِثْلُ : شَرِيفٍ   وَأَشْرَافٍ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ   ) أَيْ تُظْهِرُوهَا ( فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ     ) أَيْ : نِعْمَتِ الْخَصْلَةُ هِيَ وَ " مَا " فِي مَحَلِّ الرَّفْعِ "   وَهِيَ " فِي مَحَلِّ النَّصْبِ كَمَا تَقُولُ : نِعْمَ الرَّجُلُ  رَجُلًا  فَإِذَا عُرِّفَتْ رُفِعَتْ فَقُلْتَ : نِعْمَ الرَّجُلُ زَيْدٌ  وَأَصْلُهُ  " نِعْمَ مَا " فَوُصِلَتْ قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  غَيْرَ وَرْشٍ  وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ    : فَنِعْمَا بِكَسْرِ النُّونِ وَسُكُونِ الْعَيْنِ وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ    : بِفَتْحِ النُّونِ وَكَسْرِ الْعَيْنِ وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَنَافِعٌ  بِرِوَايَةِ وَرْشٍ  وَيَعْقُوبُ  وَحَفْصٌ  بِكَسْرِهِمَا وَكُلُّهَا لُغَاتٌ صَحِيحَةٌ وَكَذَلِكَ فِي سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ . 

( وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا   ) تُسِرُّوهَا ( وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ     ) أَيْ تُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فِي السِّرِّ ( فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ )   وَأَفْضَلُ وَكُلٌّ مَقْبُولٌ إِذَا كَانَتِ النِّيَّةُ صَادِقَةً  وَلَكِنْ  صَدَقَةُ السِّرِّ أَفْضَلُ وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ " صَدَقَةُ السِّرِّ تُطْفِئُ غَضَبَ الرَّبِّ   . 

 [ ص: 336 ] أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ حَبِيبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ حَفْصِ بْنِ عَاصِمٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  أَوْ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " سَبْعَةٌ   يُظِلُّهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظِلِّهِ يَوْمَ لَا ظِلَّ إِلَّا ظِلُّهُ :   إِمَامٌ عَادِلٌ وَشَابٌّ نَشَأَ فِي عِبَادَةِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَرَجُلٌ   قَلْبُهُ مُعَلَّقٌ بِالْمَسْجِدِ إِذَا خَرَجَ مِنْهُ حَتَّى يَعُودَ   إِلَيْهِ وَرَجُلَانِ تَحَابَّا فِي اللَّهِ اجْتَمَعَا عَلَى ذَلِكَ   وَتَفَرَّقَا عَلَيْهِ وَرَجُلٌ ذَكَرَ اللَّهَ خَالِيًا فَفَاضَتْ   عَيْنَاهُ وَرَجُلٌ دَعَتْهُ امْرَأَةٌ ذَاتُ مَنْصِبٍ وَجَمَالٍ فَقَالَ :   إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ وَرَجُلٌ تَصَدَّقَ بِصَدَقَةٍ فَأَخْفَاهَا   حَتَّى لَا تَعْلَمَ شِمَالُهُ مَا تُنْفِقُ يَمِينُهُ   " . 

وَقِيلَ : الْآيَةُ فِي صَدَقَةِ التَّطَوُّعِ أَمَّا الزَّكَاةُ   الْمَفْرُوضَةُ فَالْإِظْهَارُ فِيهَا أَفْضَلُ حَتَّى يَقْتَدِيَ بِهِ   النَّاسُ كَالصَّلَاةِ الْمَكْتُوبَةِ فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ أَفْضَلُ   وَالنَّافِلَةُ فِي الْبَيْتِ [ أَفْضَلُ ] وَقِيلَ : الْآيَةُ فِي   الزَّكَاةِ الْمَفْرُوضَةِ كَانَ الْإِخْفَاءُ فِيهَا خَيْرًا عَلَى عَهْدِ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمَّا فِي  زَمَانِنَا  فَالْإِظْهَارُ أَفْضَلُ حَتَّى لَا يُسَاءَ بِهِ الظَّنُّ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَأَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  بِالنُّونِ وَرَفْعِ الرَّاءِ أَيْ وَنَحْنُ نُكَفِّرُ وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَفْصٌ  بِالْيَاءِ وَرَفْعِ الرَّاءِ أَيْ وَيُكَفِّرُ اللَّهُ وَقَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  بِالنُّونِ   وَالْجَزْمِ نَسَقًا عَلَى الْفَاءِ الَّتِي فِي قَوْلِهِ " فَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ  لَكُمْ " لِأَنَّ مَوْضِعَهَا جَزْمٌ بِالْجَزَاءِ وَقَوْلُهُ  وَمِنْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ قِيلَ " مِنْ " صِلَةٌ تَقْدِيرُهُ : نُكَفِّرُ  عَنْكُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَقِيلَ : هُوَ لِلتَّحْقِيقِ وَالتَّبْعِيضِ  يَعْنِي :  نُكَفِّرُ الصَّغَائِرَ مِنَ الذُّنُوبِ ( وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ  خَبِيرٌ ) 

  ( لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  سَبَبُ نُزُولِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ أَنَّ نَاسًا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ قَرَابَةٌ   [ ص: 337 ] وَأَصْهَارٌ فِي الْيَهُودِ  وَكَانُوا   يُنْفِقُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُسْلِمُوا فَلَمَّا أَسْلَمُوا   كَرِهُوا أَنْ يُنْفِقُوا عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَرَادُوهُمْ عَلَى أَنْ يُسْلِمُوا   وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  كَانُوا   يَتَصَدَّقُونَ عَلَى فُقَرَاءِ أَهْلِ الذِّمَّةِ فَلَمَّا كَثُرَ   فُقَرَاءُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ نَهَى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ التَّصَدُّقِ عَلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَيْ تَحْمِلَهُمُ   الْحَاجَةُ عَلَى الدُّخُولِ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ فَنَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ ( لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ     ) فَتَمْنَعُهُمُ الصَّدَقَةَ لِيَدْخُلُوا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ حَاجَةً   مِنْهُمْ إِلَيْهَا ( وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ ) وَأَرَادَ   بِهِ هِدَايَةَ التَّوْفِيقِ أَمَّا هُدَى الْبَيَانِ وَالدَّعْوَةِ   فَكَانَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فَأَعْطُوهُمْ بَعْدَ نُزُولِ الْآيَةِ . 

( وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ ) أَيْ مَالٍ ( فَلِأَنْفُسِكُم  ْ ) أَيْ تَعْمَلُونَهُ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ ( وَمَا تُنْفِقُونَ إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ     ) وَمَا جَحْدٌ لَفْظُهُ نَفْيٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ نَهْيٌ أَيْ لَا تُنْفِقُوا   إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ اللَّهِ ( وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ )  شَرْطٌ  كَالْأَوَّلِ وَلِذَلِكَ حَذَفَ النُّونَ مِنْهُمَا ( يُوَفَّ  إِلَيْكُمْ )  أَيْ يُوَفَّرُ لَكُمْ جَزَاؤُهُ وَمَعْنَاهُ : يُؤَدِّي  إِلَيْكُمْ  وَلِذَلِكَ دَخَلَ فِيهِ إِلَّا ( وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ )  لَا  تُنْقَصُونَ مِنْ ثَوَابِ أَعْمَالِكُمْ شَيْئًا وَهَذَا فِي صَدَقَةِ التَّطَوُّعِ أَبَاحَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى أَنْ تُوضَعَ فِي أَهْلِ الْإِسْلَامِ وَأَهْلِ الذِّمَّةِ فَأَمَّا الصَّدَقَةُ الْمَفْرُوضَةُ فَلَا يَجُوزُ وَضْعُهَا إِلَّا فِي الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَهُمْ أَهْلُ السُّهْمَانِ الْمَذْكُورُونَ فِي سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ .
( لِلْفُقَرَاءِ  الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي  الْأَرْضِ يَحْسَبُهُمُ  الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ  تَعْرِفُهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ لَا  يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا وَمَا  تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ   ( 273 ) الَّذِينَ   يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً   فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ   يَحْزَنُونَ   ( 274 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) اخْتَلَفُوا   فِي مَوْضِعِ هَذِهِ اللَّامِ قِيلَ هِيَ مَرْدُودَةٌ عَلَى مَوْضِعِ   اللَّامِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ " فَلِأَنْفُسِكُم  ْ " كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَمَا   تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَإِنَّمَا تُنْفِقُونَ   لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهَا الصَّدَقَاتُ الَّتِي سَبَقَ   ذِكْرُهَا وَقِيلَ : خَبَرُهُ مَحْذُوفٌ تَقْدِيرُهُ : لِلْفُقَرَاءِ   الَّذِينَ صِفَتُهُمْ كَذَا حَقٌّ وَاجِبٌ وَهُمْ فُقَرَاءُ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  كَانُوا نَحْوًا مِنْ أَرْبَعِمِائَةِ رَجُلٍ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ مَسَاكِنُ بِالْمَدِينَةِ  وَلَا   عَشَائِرُ وَكَانُوا فِي الْمَسْجِدِ يَتَعَلَّمُونَ الْقُرْآنَ   وَيَرْضَخُونَ النَّوَى بِالنَّهَارِ وَكَانُوا يَخْرُجُونَ فِي كُلِّ   سَرِيَّةٍ يَبْعَثُهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   وَهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الصُّفَّةِ  ، فَحَثَّ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِمُ النَّاسَ فَكَانَ مَنْ عِنْدَهُ فَضْلٌ أَتَاهُمْ بِهِ إِذَا أَمْسَى . 

( الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) فِيهِ أَقَاوِيلُ; قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    - وَهُوَ أَوْلَاهَا - حَبَسُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ عَلَى الْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ( لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الْأَرْضِ     ) لَا يَتَفَرَّغُونَ لِلتِّجَارَةِ وَطَلَبِ الْمَعَاشِ وَهُمْ أَهْلُ   الصُّفَةِ الَّذِينَ ذَكَرْنَاهُمْ وَقِيلَ : حَبَسُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ عَلَى   طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ حَبَسَهُمُ الْفَقْرُ وَالْعُدْمُ   عَنِ الْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ      : قَوْمٌ أَصَابَتْهُمْ جِرَاحَاتٌ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي الْجِهَادِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَصَارُوا  زَمْنَى  أَحْصَرَهُمُ الْمَرَضُ وَالزَّمَانَةُ عَنِ الضَّرْبِ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  لِلْجِهَادِ وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ      : مَعْنَاهُ : مِنْ كَثْرَةِ مَا جَاهَدُوا صَارَتِ الْأَرْضُ كُلُّهَا   حَرْبًا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ   كَثْرَةِ أَعْدَائِهِمْ ( يَحْسَبُهُمُ ) يحسبهم وبابه بفتح السين وقرأ   الآخرون بالكسر   [ ص: 338 ]   ( الْجَاهِل ) بحالهم أَغْنِيَاءَ مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ     ) أَيْ مِنْ تَعَفُّفِهِمْ عَنِ السُّؤَالِ وَقَنَاعَتِهِمْ يَظُنُّ  مَنْ  لَا يَعْرِفُ حَالَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَغْنِيَاءُ وَالتَّعَفُّفُ   التَّفَعُّلُ مِنَ الْعِفَّةِ وَهِيَ التَّرْكُ يُقَالُ : عَفَّ عَنِ   الشَّيْءِ إِذَا كَفَّ عَنْهُ وَتَعَفَّفَ إِذَا تَكَلَّفَ فِي   الْإِمْسَاكِ . 

( تَعْرِفُهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ    ) السِّيمَاءُ  وَالسِّيمِيَاءُ وَالسِّمَةُ : الْعَلَامَةُ الَّتِي  يُعْرَفُ بِهَا  الشَّيْءُ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَاهَا هَاهُنَا فَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هِيَ التَّخَشُّعُ وَالتَّوَاضُعُ وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : أَثَرُ الْجُهْدِ مِنَ الْحَاجَةِ وَالْفَقْرِ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : صُفْرَةُ أَلْوَانِهِمْ مِنَ الْجُوعِ وَالضُّرِّ وَقِيلَ رَثَاثَةُ ثِيَابِهِمْ ( لَا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا   ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ      : إِذَا كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ غَدَاءٌ لَا يَسْأَلُونَ عَشَاءً وَإِذَا  كَانَ  عِنْدَهُمْ عَشَاءٌ لَا يَسْأَلُونَ غَدَاءً وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ  لَا  يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ إِلْحَافًا أَصْلًا لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ : مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ وَالتَّعَفُّفِ تَرْكُ السُّؤَالِ وَلِأَنَّهُ   قَالَ : تَعْرِفُهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ وَلَوْ كَانَتِ الْمَسْأَلَةُ مِنْ   شَأْنِهِمْ لَمَا كَانَتْ إِلَى مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ بِالْعَلَامَةِ مِنْ   حَاجَةٍ فَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ سُؤَالٌ فَيَقَعُ فِيهِ   إِلْحَافٌ وَالْإِلْحَافُ : الْإِلْحَاحُ وَاللَّجَاجُ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَبْدُ الْكَرِيمِ بْنُ هَوَازِنَ الْقُشَيْرِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ الْإِسْمَاعِيلِ  يِّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَكَمِ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَنَسُ بْنُ عِيَاضٍ  عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " لَأَنْ   يَأْخُذَ أَحَدُكُمْ حَبْلَهُ فَيَذْهَبَ فَيَأْتِيَ بِحُزْمَةِ حَطَبٍ   عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ فَيَكُفَّ اللَّهُ بِهَا وَجْهَهُ خَيْرٌ لَهُ مِنْ أَنْ   يَسْأَلَ النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءَهُمْ أَعْطَوْهُ أَوْ مَنَعُوهُ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي الزِّنَادِ  ، عَنِ  الْأَعْرَجِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " لَيْسَ   الْمِسْكِينُ بِهَذَا الطَّوَّافِ الَّذِي يَطُوفُ عَلَى النَّاسِ   تَرُدُّهُ اللُّقْمَةُ وَاللُّقْمَتَان  ِ وَالتَّمْرَةُ وَالتَّمْرَتَان  ِ     " قَالُوا : فَمَنِ الْمِسْكِينُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ : "  الَّذِي  لَا يَجِدُ غِنًى فَيُغْنِيهِ وَلَا يُفْطَنُ لَهُ فَيُتَصَدَّقُ  عَلَيْهِ  ، وَلَا يَقُومُ فَيَسْأَلُ النَّاسَ   " . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " مَنْ سَأَلَ وَلَهُ أُوقِيَّةٌ أَوْ عِدْلُهَا فَقَدْ سَأَلَ إِلْحَافًا   " .   [ ص: 339 ] 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطَّاهِرِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا جَدِّي أَبُو سَهْلٍ عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْبَزَّارُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا بْنُ عُذَافِرَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ عَبَّادٍ الدَّبَرِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  عَنْ  هَارُونَ بْنِ رِيَابٍ  عَنْ كِنَانَةَ الْعَدَوِيِّ  عَنْ قَبِيصَةَ بْنِ مُخَارِقٍ  قَالَ : إِنِّي   تَحَمَّلْتُ بِحِمَالَةٍ فِي قَوْمِي فَأَتَيْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي   تَحَمَّلْتُ بِحَمَالَةٍ فِي قَوْمِي وَأَتَيْتُكَ لِتُعِينَنِي فِيهَا   قَالَ : " بَلْ نَتَحَمَّلُهَا عَنْكَ يَا قَبِيصَةُ  وَنُؤَدِّيهَا إِلَيْهِمْ مِنَ الصَّدَقَةِ " ثُمَّ قَالَ " يَا قَبِيصَةُ  إِنَّ   الْمَسْأَلَةَ حُرِّمَتْ إِلَّا فِي إِحْدَى ثَلَاثٍ : رَجُلٍ  أَصَابَتْهُ  جَائِحَةٌ فَاجْتَاحَتْ مَالَهُ فَيَسْأَلُ حَتَّى يُصِيبَ  قِوَامًا مِنْ  عَيْشِهِ ثُمَّ يُمْسِكُ وَفِي رَجُلٍ أَصَابَتْهُ حَاجَةٌ  حَتَّى يَشْهَدَ  لَهُ ثَلَاثَةُ نَفَرٍ مِنْ ذَوِي الْحِجَا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ  وَأَنَّ  الْمَسْأَلَةَ قَدْ حَلَّتْ لَهُ فَيَسْأَلُ حَتَّى يُصِيبَ  الْقِوَامَ  مِنَ الْعَيْشِ ثُمَّ يُمْسِكُ وَفِي رَجُلٍ تَحَمَّلَ  بِحِمَالَةٍ  فَيَسْأَلُ حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ أَمْسَكَ وَمَا كَانَ غَيْرَ  ذَلِكَ  فَإِنَّهُ سُحْتٌ يَأْكُلُهُ صَاحِبُهُ سُحْتًا   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الضَّبِّيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ  أَخْبَرَنَا شَرِيكٌ  عَنْ حَكِيمِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " مَنْ سَأَلَ النَّاسَ وَلَهُ مَا يُغْنِيهِ جَاءَ   يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمَسْأَلَتُهُ فِي وَجْهِهِ خُمُوشٌ أَوْ خُدُوشٌ   أَوْ كُدُوحٌ " قِيلَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَا يُغْنِيهِ؟ قَالَ "   خَمْسُونَ دِرْهَمًا أَوْ قِيمَتُهَا مِنَ الذَّهَبِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ ) مَالٍ ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ ) وَعَلَيْهِ مَجَازٍ 

( الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً   ) رُوِيَ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ كَانَتْ عِنْدَهُ أَرْبَعَةُ دَرَاهِمَ لَا يَمْلِكُ   غَيْرَهَا فَتَصَدَّقَ بِدِرْهَمٍ لَيْلًا وَبِدِرْهَمٍ نَهَارًا   وَبِدِرْهَمٍ سِرًّا وَبِدِرْهَمٍ عَلَانِيَةً   .   [ ص: 340 ] 

وَعَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ قَالَ لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ ( لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) بَعَثَ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ عَوْفٍ  بِدَنَانِيرَ كَثِيرَةٍ إِلَى أَصْحَابِ الصُّفَّةِ  ، وَبَعَثَ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فِي جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ بِوَسَقٍ مَنْ تَمْرٍ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِيهِمَا ( الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ   ) الْآيَةَ عَنَى بِالنَّهَارِ عَلَانِيَةً : صَدَقَةَ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ  ، وَبِاللَّيْلِ سِرًّا : صَدَقَةَ عَلَيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَقَالَ أَبُو أُمَامَةَ   وَأَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ  وَمَكْحُولٌ   وَالْأَوْزَاعِي  ُّ      : نَزَلَتْ فِي الَّذِينَ يَرْتَبِطُونَ الْخَيْلَ لِلْجِهَادِ   فَإِنَّهَا تُعْلَفُ لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً .   أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حَفْصٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا طَلْحَةُ بْنُ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  سَعِيدًا الْمَقْبُرِيَّ  يُحَدِّثُ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنِ   احْتَبَسَ فَرَسًا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ إِيمَانًا بِاللَّهِ وَتَصْدِيقًا   بِوَعْدِهِ فَإِنَّ شِبَعَهُ وَرِيَّهُ وَرَوْثَهُ وَبَوْلَهُ فِي   مِيزَانِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   " . 

وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ) قَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ      : جَعَلَ الْخَبَرَ بِالْفَاءِ لِأَنَّ " الَّذِينَ " بِمَعْنَى " مَنْ "   وَجَوَابُ مَنْ بِالْفَاءِ بِالْجَزَاءِ أَوْ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : مَنْ   أَنْفَقَ كَذَا فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ ( وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ   وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (49)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 275 إلى الاية 281
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( الذين  يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ذلك  بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا فمن جاءه  موعظة من ربه فانتهى فله ما سلف وأمره إلى الله ومن عاد فأولئك أصحاب النار  هم فيها خالدون   ( 275 ) يمحق الله الربا ويربي الصدقات والله لا يحب كل كفار أثيم   ( 276 ) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة لهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ( 277 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( الذين يأكلون الربا   ) أي يعاملون به وإنما خص الأكل لأنه معظم المقصود من المال ( لا يقومون   ) يعني يوم القيامة من قبورهم ( إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه   ) أي يصرعه ( الشيطان ) أصل الخبط الضرب والوطء وهو ضرب على غير استواء يقال : ناقة خبوط للتي تطأ الناس وتضرب الأرض   [ ص: 341 ] بقوائمها ( من المس   ) أي الجنون يقال : مس الرجل فهو ممسوس إذا كان مجنونا ومعناه : أن آكل الربا يبعث يوم القيامة وهو كمثل المصروع . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم السرخسي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن حامد  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن يحيى  ، أخبرنا يعقوب بن سفيان  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن سالم  ، أخبرنا عباد بن عباد  عن أبي هارون العبدي  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قصة الإسراء قال : " فانطلق بي جبريل  عليه  السلام إلى رجال كثير كل رجل منهم بطنه مثل البيت الضخم منضدين على سابلة  آل فرعون - وآل فرعون يعرضون على النار غدوا وعشيا - قال : فيقبلون مثل  الإبل المنهومة يخبطون الحجارة والشجر لا يسمعون ولا يعقلون فإذا أحس بهم  أصحاب تلك البطون قاموا فتميل بهم بطونهم فيصرعون ثم يقوم أحدهم فيميل به  بطنه فيصرع فلا يستطيعون أن يبرحوا حتى يغشاهم آل فرعون  فيردوهم مقبلين ومدبرين فذلك عذابهم في البرزخ بين الدنيا والآخرة ( قال ) وآل فرعون  يقولون : اللهم لا تقم الساعة أبدا ( قال ) ويوم القيامة يقال : " أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب   " ( 46 - غافر ) قلت : يا جبريل  من هؤلاء؟ قال : هؤلاء الذين يأكلون الربا لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس " . 

قوله تعالى : ( ذلك بأنهم قالوا إنما البيع مثل الربا    ) أي ذلك الذي نزل بهم لقولهم هذا واستحلالهم إياه وذلك أن أهل الجاهلية  كان أحدهم إذا حل ماله على غريمه فطالبه به فيقول الغريم لصاحب الحق : زدني  في الأجل حتى أزيدك في المال فيفعلان ذلك ويقولون سواء علينا الزيادة في  أول البيع بالربح أو عند المحل لأجل التأخير فكذبهم الله تعالى وقال : ( وأحل الله البيع وحرم الربا   ) واعلم   [ ص: 342 ] أن الربا في اللغة الزيادة قال الله تعالى : " وما آتيتم من ربا ليربو في أموال الناس   " أي ليكثر " فلا يربو عند الله    " ( 39 - الروم ) وطلب الزيادة بطريق التجارة غير حرام في الجملة إنما  المحرم زيادة على صفة مخصوصة في مال مخصوص بينه رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فيما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع  أخبرنا  الشافعي  أخبرنا عبد الوهاب  عن أيوب بن أبي تميمة  عن  محمد بن سيرين  عن مسلم بن يسار  ورجل آخر عن عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا  تبيعوا الذهب بالذهب ولا الورق بالورق ولا البر بالبر ولا الشعير بالشعير  ولا التمر بالتمر ولا الملح بالملح إلا سواء بسواء عينا بعين يدا بيد ولكن  بيعوا الذهب بالورق والورق بالذهب والبر بالشعير والشعير بالبر والتمر  بالملح والملح بالتمر يدا بيد كيف شئتم - ونقص أحدهما الملح أو التمر وزاد  أحدهما من زاد وازداد فقد أربى   " . وروى هذا الحديث مطرف  عن  محمد بن سيرين  عن مسلم بن يسار  وعبد الله بن عتيك  عن عبادة  فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نص على ستة أشياء . 

وذهب عامة أهل العلم إلى أن حكم الربا يثبت في هذه الأشياء الست بالأوصاف فيها  فيتعدى إلى كل مال توجد فيه تلك الأوصاف ثم اختلفوا في تلك الأوصاف فذهب  قوم إلى أن المعنى في جميعها واحد وهو النفع وأثبتوا الربا في جميع الأموال  وذهب الأكثرون إلى أن الربا يثبت في الدراهم والدنانير بوصف وفي الأشياء  المطعومة بوصف آخر واختلفوا في ذلك الوصف فقال قوم : ثبت في الدراهم  والدنانير بوصف النقدية وهو قول مالك   والشافعي  وقال قوم : ثبت بعلة الوزن وهو قول أصحاب الرأي وأثبتوا الربا في جميع الموزونات مثل الحديد والنحاس والقطن ونحوها . 

وأما الأشياء الأربعة فذهب قوم إلى أن الربا ثبت فيها بعلة الكيل وهو قول أصحاب الرأي وأثبتوا الربا في جميع المكيلات مطعوما كان أو غير مطعوم كالجص  والنورة ونحوها وذهب جماعة إلى أن العلة فيها الطعم مع الكيل والوزن فكل  مطعوم وهو مكيل أو موزون يثبت فيه الربا ولا يثبت فيما ليس بمكيل ولا موزون  وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  وقاله  الشافعي  رحمه  الله في القديم وقال في الجديد : يثبت فيها الربا بوصف الطعم وأثبت الربا  في جميع الأشياء المطعومة من الثمار والفواكه والبقول والأدوية مكيلة كانت  أو موزونة لما روي عن معمر بن عبد الله  قال : كنت أسمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " الطعام بالطعام مثلا بمثل "   .   [ ص: 343 ] فجملة مال الربا عند  الشافعي  ما كان ثمنا أو مطعوما والربا نوعان    : ربا الفضل وربا النساء فإذا باع مال الربا بجنسه مثلا بمثل بأن باع أحد  النقدين بجنسه أو باع مطعوما بجنسه كالحنطة بالحنطة ونحوها يثبت فيه كلا  نوعي الربا حتى لا يجوز إلا متساويين في معيار الشرع فإن كان موزونا  كالدراهم والدنانير فيشترط المساواة في الوزن وإن كان مكيلا كالحنطة  والشعير بيع بجنسه فيشترط المساواة في الكيل ويشترط التقابض في مجلس العقد  وإذا باع مال الربا بغير جنسه نظر : إن باع بما لا يوافقه في وصف الربا مثل أن باع مطعوما بأحد النقدين فلا ربا فيه كما لو باعه بغير مال الربا أو إن باعه بما يوافقه مع الوصف مثل أن باع الدراهم بالدنانير أو باع الحنطة بالشعير أو باع مطعوما بمطعوم آخر من غير جنسه فلا  يثبت فيه ربا الفضل حتى يجوز متفاضلا أو جزافا ويثبت فيه ربا النساء حتى  يشترط التقابض في المجلس وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا تبيعوا الذهب بالذهب - إلى أن قال - إلا سواء بسواء    " فيه إيجاب المماثلة وتحريم الفضل عند اتفاق الجنس وقوله " عينا بعين "  فيه تحريم النساء وقوله " يدا بيد كيف شئتم " فيه إطلاق التفاضل عند اختلاف  الجنس مع إيجاب التقابض في المجلس هذا في ربا المبايعة . 

ومن أقرض شيئا بشرط أن يرد عليه أفضل فهو قرض جر منفعة وكل قرض جر منفعة فهو ربا   . 

قوله تعالى : ( فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه   ) تذكير وتخويف وإنما ذكر الفعل ردا إلى الوعظ ( فانتهى ) عن أكل الربا ( فله ما سلف   ) أي ما مضى من ذنبه قبل النهي مغفور له ( وأمره إلى الله   ) بعد النهي إن شاء عصمه حيث يثبت على الانتهاء وإن شاء خذله حتى يعود وقيل : ( ما سلف وأمره إلى الله    ) فيما يأمره وينهاه ويحل له ويحرم عليه وليس إليه من أمر نفسه شيء ( ومن  عاد ) بعد التحريم إلى أكل الربا مستحلا له ( فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها  خالدون ) 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن المثنى  حدثني غندر  أخبرنا شعبة  عن  عون بن أبي جحيفة  عن أبيه أنه قال : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن ثمن الدم وثمن الكلب وكسب البغي ولعن آكل الربا وموكله والواشمة والمستوشمة والمصور   " . 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر الجرجاني  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، أخبرنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، أخبرنا  زهير بن حرب  ، أخبرنا هشيم  أخبرنا أبو الزبير ،  عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : لعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آكل الربا ومؤكله وكاتبه   [ ص: 344 ] وشاهديه وقال : " هم سواء "   . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أنا أبو محمد المخلدي  ، أنا أبو حامد بن الشرقي  أخبرنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، أخبرنا النضر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا  عكرمة بن عمار  ، أخبرنا  يحيى هو ابن أبي كثير  قال : حدثني أبو سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " الربا سبعون بابا أهونها عند الله عز وجل كالذي ينكح أمه   " . 

قوله تعالى ( يمحق الله الربا   ) أي ينقصه ويهلكه ويذهب ببركته وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ( يمحق الله الربا   ) يعني لا يقبل منه صدقة ولا جهادا ولا حجة ولا صلة ( ويربي الصدقات   ) أي يثمرها ويبارك فيها في الدنيا ويضاعف بها الأجر والثواب في العقبى ( والله لا يحب كل كفار   ) بتحريم الربا ( أثيم ) فاجر بأكله .
( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ   ( 278 ) فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِنْ  تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ وَلَا  تُظْلَمُونَ   ( 279 ) وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ   ( 280 ) وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ   ( 281 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا   ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي  الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ   وَعُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَكَانَا قَدْ أَسْلَفَا فِي التَّمْرِ فَلَمَّا حَضَرَ  الْجُذَاذُ قَالَ لَهُمَا صَاحِبُ التَّمْرِ : إِنْ أَنْتُمَا أَخَذْتُمَا  حَقَّكُمَا لَا يَبْقَى لِي مَا يَكْفِي عِيَالِي فَهَلْ لَكُمَا أَنْ  تَأْخُذَا النِّصْفَ وَتُؤَخِّرَا النِّصْفَ وَأُضْعِفُ لَكُمَا؟ فَفَعَلَا  فَلَمَّا حَلَّ الْأَجَلُ طَلَبَا الزِّيَادَةَ فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَنَهَاهُمَا فَأَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فَسَمِعَا وَأَطَاعَا وَأَخَذَا رُءُوسَ  أَمْوَالِهِمَا . 

وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْعَبَّاسِ   وَخَالِدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ  وَكَانَا شَرِيكَيْنِ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يُسْلِفَانِ فِي الرِّبَا إِلَى بَنِي عَمْرِو بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ  ، نَاسٍ مِنْ ثَقِيفٍ  فَجَاءَ  الْإِسْلَامُ وَلَهُمَا أَمْوَالٌ عَظِيمَةٌ فِي الرِّبَا فَأَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي حَجَّةِ الْوَدَاعِ فِي خُطْبَتِهِ يَوْمَ عَرَفَةَ    " أَلَا  كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مِنْ أَمْرِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ تَحْتَ قَدَمِي مَوْضُوعٌ  وَدِمَاءُ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ مَوْضُوعَةٌ وَإِنَّ أَوَّلَ دَمٍ أَضَعُ مِنْ  دِمَائِنَا دَمُ ابْنِ رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ  ، كَانَ مُسْتَرْضَعًا فِي بَنِي سَعْدٍ  فَقَتَلَهُ  هُذَيْلٌ وَرِبَا الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ كُلِّهَا وَأَوَّلُ رِبًا أَضَعُ رِبَا  الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ فَإِنَّهَا   [ ص: 345 ] مَوْضُوعَةٌ كُلُّهَا   " . 

وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي أَرْبَعَةِ إِخْوَةٍ مِنْ ثَقِيفٍ ،  مَسْعُودٍ  وَعَبْدِ يَالِيلَ  وَحَبِيبٍ  وَرَبِيعَةَ  وَهُمْ بَنُو عَمْرِو بْنِ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ عَوْفٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ  ، كَانُوا يُدَايِنُونَ بَنِي الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَيْرِ بْنِ مَخْزُومٍ  وَكَانُوا يُرْبُونَ فَلَمَّا ظَهَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى الطَّائِفِ  أَسْلَمَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْإِخْوَةُ فَطَلَبُوا رِبَاهُمْ مِنْ بَنِي الْمُغِيرَةِ  ، فَقَالَ بَنُو الْمُغِيرَةِ    : وَاللَّهِ مَا نُعْطِي الرِّبَا فِي الْإِسْلَامِ وَقَدْ وَضَعَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَاخْتَصَمُوا إِلَى عَتَّابِ بْنِ أُسَيْدٍ  وَكَانَ عَامِلَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَلَى مَكَّةَ  فَكَتَبَ عَتَّابُ بْنُ أُسَيْدٍ  إِلَى  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِقِصَّةِ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ  وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مَالًا عَظِيمًا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا   ) . 

( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ) 

( فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا ) أَيْ إِذَا لَمْ تَذَرُوَا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا ( فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  وَعَاصِمٌ  بِرِوَايَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  فَآذِنُوا  بِالْمَدِّ عَلَى وَزْنِ آمِنُوا أَيْ فَأَعْلِمُوا غَيْرَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ  حَرْبٌ لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَأَصْلُهُ مِنَ الْأُذُنِ أَيْ أَوْقِعُوا فِي  الْآذَانِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ فَأْذَنُوا مَقْصُورًا بِفَتْحِ الذَّالِ  أَيْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَأَيْقِنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : يُقَالُ لِآكِلِ الرِّبَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ خُذْ  سِلَاحَكَ لِلْحَرْبِ ، قَالَ أَهْلُ الْمَعَانِي : حَرْبُ اللَّهِ :  النَّارُ وَحَرْبُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ : السَّيْفُ . 

( وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ   ) أَيْ تَرَكْتُمُ اسْتِحْلَالَ الرِّبَا وَرَجَعْتُمْ عَنْهُ ( فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تَظْلِمُونَ   ) بِطَلَبِ الزِّيَادَةِ ( وَلَا تُظْلَمُونَ   ) بِالنُّقْصَانِ عَنْ رَأْسِ الْمَالِ فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتِ الْآيَةُ قَالَ بَنُو عَمْرٍو الثَّقَفِيِّ  وَمَنْ  كَانَ يُعَامِلُ بِالرِّبَا مِنْ غَيْرِهِمْ : بَلْ نَتُوبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  فَإِنَّهُ لَا يَدَانِ لَنَا بِحَرْبِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ فَرَضُوا  بِرَأْسِ الْمَالِ فَشَكَا بَنُو الْمُغِيرَةِ  الْعُسْرَةَ وَقَالُوا : أَخِّرُونَا إِلَى أَنْ تُدْرَكَ الْغَلَّاتُ فَأَبَوْا أَنْ يُؤَخِّرُوا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ   ) 

يَعْنِي وَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الدَّيْنُ مُعْسِرًا رَفَعَ  الْكَلَامَ بِاسْمِ كَانَ وَلَمْ يَأْتِ لَهَا بِخَبَرٍ وَذَلِكَ جَائِزٌ  فِي النَّكِرَةِ تَقُولُ إِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ صَالِحٌ فَأَكْرِمْهُ ، وَقِيلَ  " كَانَ " بِمَعْنَى وَقَعَ وَحِينَئِذٍ لَا يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى خَبَرٍ  قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ    " عُسْرَةٍ " بِضَمِّ السِّينِ ( فَنَظِرَةٌ ) أَمْرٌ فِي صِيغَةِ الْخَبَرِ تَقْدِيرُهُ فَعَلَيْهِ نَظِرَةٌ ( إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ   ) قَرَأَ نَافِعٌ    " مَيْسَرَةٍ " بِضَمِّ السِّينِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِفَتْحِهَا وَقَرَأَ مُجَاهِدٌ    " مَيْسُرَةٍ " بِضَمِّ السِّينِ مُضَافًا وَمَعْنَاهَا الْيَسَارُ وَالسَّعَةُ ( وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا   ) أَيْ تَتْرُكُوا رُءُوسَ أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِلَى الْمُعْسِرِ ( خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) قَرَأَ عَاصِمٌ  تَصَدَّقُوا بِتَخْفِيفِ الصَّادِ وَالْآخَرُونَ بِتَشْدِيدِهَا . 

أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الطِّيبِ سَهْلُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْمِيكَالِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُوسَى بْنِ عَبْدَانَ الْحَافِظُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو بْنِ السَّرْحِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ وَهْبٍ  عَنْ جَرِيرٍ  عَنْ حَازِمٍ  عَنْ أَيُّوبَ  عَنْ يَحْيَى   [ ص: 346 ] ابْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَطْلُبُ رَجُلًا بِحَقٍّ فَاخْتَبَأَ مِنْهُ  فَقَالَ : مَا حَمَلَكَ عَلَى ذَلِكَ قَالَ : الْعُسْرَةُ فَاسْتَحْلَفَهُ  عَلَى ذَلِكَ فَحَلَفَ فَدَعَا بِصَكِّهِ فَأَعْطَاهُ إِيَّاهُ وَقَالَ :  سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ :   " مَنْ أَنْظَرَ مُعْسِرًا أَوْ وَضَعَ عَنْهُ أَنْجَاهُ اللَّهُ مِنْ كَرْبِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ   "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سَمْعَانَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ الرَّيَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا  عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُوسَى  أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْرَائِيلُ  عَنْ مَنْصُورٍ  عَنْ رِبْعِيٍّ  عَنْ أَبِي مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " إِنَّ  الْمَلَائِكَةَ لَتَلَقَّتْ رُوحَ رَجُلٍ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ فَقَالُوا هَلْ  عَمِلْتَ خَيْرًا قَطُّ؟ قَالَ : لَا قَالُوا : تَذْكُرُ قَالَ : لَا  إِلَّا أَنِّي رَجُلٌ كُنْتُ أُدَايِنُ النَّاسَ فَكُنْتُ آمُرُ فِتْيَانِي  أَنْ يُنْظِرُوا الْمُوسِرَ وَيَتَجَاوَزُوا عَنِ الْمُعْسِرِ قَالَ  اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى " تَجَاوَزُوا عَنْهُ "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَائِدَةُ  عَنْ  عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ بْنِ عُمَيْرٍ  عَنْ رِبْعِيٍّ  عَنْ أَبِي الْيُسْرِ  قَالَ سَمِعْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ " مَنْ أَنْظَرَ مُعْسِرًا أَوْ وَضَعَ عَنْهُ أَظَلَّهُ اللَّهُ فِي ظِلِّهِ يَوْمَ لَا ظِلَّ إِلَّا ظِلُّهُ   " .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (50)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 282 إلى الاية /
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْوَلِيدِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا شُعْبَةُ  أَخْبَرَنَا سَلَمَةُ بْنُ كَهَيْلٍ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا سَلَمَةَ  بِمِنًى  يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ  رَجُلًا تَقَاضَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  فَأَغْلَظَ لَهُ فَهَمَّ بِهِ أَصْحَابُهُ فَقَالَ : دَعُوهُ فَإِنَّ  لِصَاحِبِ الْحَقِّ مَقَالًا وَاشْتَرُوا لَهُ بَعِيرًا فَأَعْطُوهُ  إِيَّاهُ قَالُوا : لَا نَجِدُ إِلَّا أَفْضَلَ مِنْ سِنِّهِ قَالَ : "  اشْتَرُوهُ فَأَعْطُوهُ إِيَّاهُ فَإِنَّ خِيَارَكُمْ أَحْسَنُكُمْ قَضَاءً  "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو   [ ص: 347 ] مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي الزِّنَادِ  عَنِ  الْأَعْرَجِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَطْلُ الْغَنِيِّ ظُلْمٌ وَإِذَا أُتْبِعَ أَحَدُكُمْ عَلَى مَلِيءٍ فَلْيَتْبَعْ   " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ :   " نَفْسُ الْمُؤْمِنِ مُعَلَّقَةٌ بِدَيْنِهِ حَتَّى يُقْضَى عَنْهُ "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ سَعِيدٍ  عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي قَتَادَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : جَاءَ  رَجُلٌ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ :  يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ قُتِلْتُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  صَابِرًا مُحْتَسِبًا مُقْبِلًا غَيْرَ مُدْبِرٍ يُكَفِّرُ اللَّهُ عَنِّي  خَطَايَايَ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "  نَعَمْ " فَلَمَّا أَدْبَرَ نَادَاهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَوْ أَمَرَ بِهِ فَنُودِيَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " كَيْفَ قُلْتَ؟ " فَأَعَادَ  عَلَيْهِ قَوْلَهُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ " نَعَمْ إِلَّا الدَّيْنَ " كَذَلِكَ قَالَ جِبْرِيلُ    "   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  بِفَتْحِ  التَّاءِ أَيْ تَصِيرُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِضَمِّ  التَّاءِ وَفَتْحِ الْجِيمِ أَيْ : تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى :  (  ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : هَذِهِ آخِرُ آيَةٍ نَزَلَتْ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ لَهُ جِبْرِيلُ  عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَامُ ضَعْهَا عَلَى رَأْسِ مِائَتَيْنِ وَثَمَانِينَ آيَةً مِنْ  سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ وَعَاشَ بَعْدَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَاحِدًا وَعِشْرِينَ يَوْمًا ، وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : تِسْعَ لَيَالٍ وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ     : سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَمَاتَ يَوْمَ الِاثْنَيْنِ لِلَيْلَتَيْنِ خَلَتَا  مِنْ شَهْرِ رَبِيعٍ الْأَوَّلِ حِينَ زَاغَتِ الشَّمْسُ سَنَةَ إِحْدَى  عَشْرَةَ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ ، قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   [ ص: 348 ] رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا آخِرُ آيَةٍ نَزَلَتْ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ آيَةُ الرِّبَا   .
( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ  مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ وَلَا  يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ فَلْيَكْتُبْ  وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلَا  يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا  أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ  وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ  تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ  إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا وَلَا  تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ  ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى  أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا  بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا وَأَشْهِدُوا  إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ وَإِنْ  تَفْعَلُوا فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ  اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   ( 282 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا لَمَّا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا أَبَاحَ السَّلَمَ  وَقَالَ : أَشْهَدُ أَنَّ السَّلَفَ الْمَضْمُونَ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى  قَدْ أَحَلَّهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي كِتَابِهِ وَأَذِنَ فِيهِ ثُمَّ قَالَ  " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ : ( إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ    ) أَيْ تَعَامَلْتُمْ بِالدَّيْنِ يُقَالُ : دَايَنَتْهُ إِذَا  عَامَلَتْهُ بِالدَّيْنِ وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ ( بِدَيْنٍ ) بَعْدَ قَوْلِهِ  تَدَايَنْتُمْ لِأَنَّ الْمُدَايَنَةَ قَدْ تَكُونُ مُجَازَاةً وَقَدْ  تَكُونُ مُعَاطَاةً فَقَيَّدَهُ بِالدَّيْنِ لِيَعْرِفَ الْمُرَادَ مِنَ  اللَّفْظِ وَقِيلَ : ذَكَرَهُ   [ ص: 349 ] تَأْكِيدًا كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَلَا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ   " ( 38 - الْأَنْعَامِ ( إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى    ) الْأَجَلُ مُدَّةٌ مَعْلُومَةُ الْأَوَّلِ وَالْآخِرِ وَالْأَجَلُ  يَلْزَمُ فِي الثَّمَنِ فِي الْبَيْعِ وَفِي السَّلَمِ حَتَّى لَا يَكُونَ  لِصَاحِبِ الْحَقِّ الطَّلَبُ قَبْلَ مَحَلِّهِ وَفِي الْقَرْضِ لَا  يَلْزَمُ الْأَجَلُ عِنْدَ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ ( فَاكْتُبُوهُ   ) أَيِ اكْتُبُوا الَّذِي تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِهِ بَيْعًا كَانَ أَوْ سَلَمًا أَوْ قَرْضًا . 

وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذِهِ الْكِتَابَةِ : فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : هِيَ  وَاجِبَةٌ وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ عَلَى أَنَّهُ أَمْرُ اسْتِحْبَابٍ فَإِنْ  تُرِكَ فَلَا بَأْسَ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " فَإِذَا قَضِيَت الصَّلَاةَ  فَانْتَشِرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ " ( 10 - الْجُمُعَةِ ) وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ  كَانَتْ كِتَابَةُ الدَّيْنِ وَالْإِشْهَادِ وَالرَّهْنِ فَرْضًا ثُمَّ نُسِخَ الْكُلُّ بِقَوْلِهِ " فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فَلْيُؤَدِّ الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ أَمَانَتَهُ   " وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّعْبِيِّ  ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ كَيْفِيَّةَ الْكِتَابَةِ فَقَالَ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ ( وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ   ) أَيْ لِيَكْتُبْ كِتَابَ الدَّيْنِ بَيْنَ الطَّالِبِ وَالْمَطْلُوبِ ( كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ   ) أَيْ بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ غَيْرِ زِيَادَةٍ وَلَا نُقْصَانٍ وَلَا تَقْدِيمِ أَجْلٍ وَلَا تَأْخِيرٍ ( وَلَا يَأْبَ    ) أَيْ لَا يَمْتَنِعُ ( كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ ) وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي  وُجُوبِ الْكِتَابَةِ عَلَى الْكَاتِبِ وَتَحَمُّلِ الشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى  الشَّاهِدِ فَذَهَبَ قَوْمٌ إِلَى وُجُوبِهَا إِذَا طُولِبَ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ  وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  تَجِبُ إِذَا لَمْ يَكُنْ كَاتِبٌ غَيْرُهُ وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ هُوَ عَلَى النَّدْبِ وَالِاسْتِحْبَا  بِ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ  كَانَتْ عَزِيمَةً وَاجِبَةً عَلَى الْكَاتِبِ وَالشَّاهِدِ فَنَسَخَهَا قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ   . . . "
( كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ   ) أَيْ كَمَا شَرَعَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَمَرَهُ ( فَلْيَكْتُبْ وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ    ) يَعْنِي : الْمَطْلُوبُ يُقِرُّ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بِلِسَانِهِ لِيَعْلَمَ  مَا عَلَيْهِ وَالْإِمْلَالُ وَالْإِمْلَاءُ لُغَتَانِ فَصِيحَتَانِ  مَعْنَاهُمَا وَاحِدٌ جَاءَ بِهِمَا الْقُرْآنُ فَالْإِمْلَالُ هَاهُنَا  وَالْإِمْلَاءُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا   " ( 5 - الْفُرْقَانِ ) ( وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ ) يَعْنِي الْمُمِلَّ ( وَلَا يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا   ) أَيْ وَلَا يَنْقُصْ مِنْهُ أَيْ مِنَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ شَيْئًا . 

( فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا   ) أَيْ جَاهِلًا بِالْإِمْلَاءِ قَالَهُ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : طِفْلًا صَغِيرًا وَقَالَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ السَّفِيهُ : الْمُبَذِّرُ الْمُفْسِدُ لِمَالِهِ أَوْ فِي دِينِهِ . 

قَوْلُهُ ( أَوْ ضَعِيفًا   ) أَيْ شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا وَقِيلَ هُوَ ضَعِيفُ الْعَقْلِ لِعَتَهٍ أَوْ جُنُونٍ ( أَوْ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ    ) لِخَرَسٍ أَوْ عَيٍّ أَوْ عُجْمَةٍ أَوْ حَبْسٍ أَوْ غَيْبَةٍ لَا  يُمْكِنُهُ حُضُورَ الْكَاتِبِ أَوْ جَهْلٌ بِمَا لَهُ وَعَلَيْهِ ( فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّهُ   ) أَيْ قَيِّمُهُ ( بِالْعَدْلِ ) أَيْ بِالصِّدْقِ وَالْحَقِّ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَمُقَاتِلٌ     : أَرَادَ بِالْوَلِيِّ صَاحِبَ الْحَقِّ يَعْنِي إِنْ عَجَزَ مَنْ  عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ مِنَ الْإِمْلَالِ فَلْيُمْلِلْ وَلِيُّ الْحَقِّ  وَصَاحِبُ الدَّيْنِ بِالْعَدْلِ لِأَنَّهُ   [ ص: 350 ] أَعْلَمُ بِحَقِّهِ ( وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا   ) أَيْ وَأَشْهِدُوا ( شَهِيدَيْنِ    ) أَيْ شَاهِدَيْنِ ( مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ ) يَعْنِي الْأَحْرَارَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ دُونَ الْعَبِيدِ وَالصِّبْيَانِ وَالْكُفَّارِ وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ وَأَجَازَ شُرَيْحٌ   وَابْنُ سِيرِينَ  شَهَادَةَ الْعَبِيدِ   ( فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ   ) أَيْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الشَّاهِدَانِ رَجُلَيْنِ ( فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ   ) أَيْ فَلْيَشْهَدْ رَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ . 

وَأَجْمَعَ الْفُقَهَاءُ عَلَى أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ النِّسَاءِ جَائِزَةٌ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ حَتَّى  تَثْبُتَ بِرَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَتَيْنِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي غَيْرِ الْأَمْوَالِ  فَذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّهُ تَجُوزُ شَهَادَتُهُنَّ مَعَ الرِّجَالِ  فِي غَيْرِ الْعُقُوبَاتِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  سُفْيَانَ الثَّوْرِيِّ  وَأَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ وَذَهَبُ جَمَاعَةٌ إِلَى أَنَّ غَيْرَ الْمَالِ لَا يَثْبُتُ إِلَّا بِرَجُلَيْنِ عَدْلَيْنِ وَذَهَبَ  الشَّافِعِيُّ  رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ إِلَى أَنَّ مَا يَطَّلِعُ عَلَيْهِ النِّسَاءُ غَالِبًا  كَالْوِلَادَةِ وَالرَّضَاعِ وَالثُّيُوبَةِ وَالْبَكَارَةِ وَنَحْوِهَا  يَثْبُتُ بِشَهَادَةِ رَجُلٍ وَامْرَأَتَيْنِ وَبِشَهَادَةِ أَرْبَعِ  نِسْوَةٍ وَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ النِّسَاءِ غَيْرُ جَائِزَةٍ  فِي الْعُقُوبَاتِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ   ) يَعْنِي مَنْ كَانَ مَرْضِيًّا فِي دِيَانَتِهِ وَأَمَانَتِهِ وَشَرَائِطُ [ قَبُولِ ] الشَّهَادَةِ سَبْعَةٌ    : الْإِسْلَامُ وَالْحُرِّيَّةُ وَالْعَقْلُ وَالْبُلُوغُ وَالْعَدَالَةُ  وَالْمُرُوءَةُ وَانْتِفَاءُ التُّهْمَةِ فَشَهَادَةُ الْكَافِرِ  مَرْدُودَةٌ لِأَنَّ الْمَعْرُوفِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ عِنْدَ النَّاسِ لَا  تَجُوزُ شَهَادَتُهُمْ فَالَّذِي يَكْذِبُ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَعَالَى أَوْلَى  أَنْ يَكُونَ مَرْدُودَ الشَّهَادَةِ وَجَوَّزَ أَصْحَابُ الرَّأْيِ  شَهَادَةَ أَهْلِ الذِّمَّةِ بَعْضِهِمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَلَا تُقْبَلُ  شَهَادَةُ الْعَبِيدِ وَأَجَازَهَا شُرَيْحٌ   وَابْنُ سِيرِينَ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ وَلَا قَوْلَ لِلْمَجْنُونِ حَتَّى يَكُونَ لَهُ شَهَادَةٌ وَلَا تَجُوزُ شَهَادَةُ الصِّبْيَانِ سُئِلَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا عَنْ ذَلِكَ؟ فَقَالَ : لَا تَجُوزُ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يَقُولُ : " مِمَّنْ تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ    " وَالْعَدَالَةُ شَرْطٌ وَهِيَ أَنْ يَكُونَ الشَّاهِدُ مُجْتَنِبًا  لِلْكَبَائِرِ غَيْرَ مُصِرٍّ عَلَى الصَّغَائِرِ وَالْمُرُوءَةُ شَرْطٌ  وَهِيَ مَا يَتَّصِلُ بِآدَابِ النَّفْسِ مِمَّا يُعْلَمُ أَنَّ تَارِكَهُ  قَلِيلُ الْحَيَاءِ وَهِيَ حُسْنُ الْهَيْئَةِ وَالسِّيرَةِ وَالْعِشْرَةِ  وَالصِّنَاعَةِ فَإِنْ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَظْهَرُ مِنْ نَفْسِهِ شَيْءٌ  مِنْهَا مَا يَسْتَحِي أَمْثَالُهُ مِنْ إِظْهَارِهِ فِي الْأَغْلَبِ  يُعْلَمُ بِهِ قِلَّةُ مُرُوءَتِهِ وَتُرَدُّ شَهَادَتُهُ وَانْتِفَاءُ  التُّهْمَةِ شَرْطٌ حَتَّى لَا تُقْبَلَ شَهَادَةُ الْعَدُوِّ عَلَى  الْعَدُوِّ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَقْبُولَ الشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى غَيْرِهِ لِأَنَّهُ  مُتَّهَمٌ فِي حَقِّ عَدُوِّهِ وَلَا تُقْبَلُ شَهَادَةُ الرَّجُلِ  لِوَلَدِهِ وَوَالِدِهِ وَإِنْ كَانَ مَقْبُولَ الشَّهَادَةِ عَلَيْهِمَا  وَلَا تُقْبَلُ شَهَادَةُ مَنْ يَجُرُّ بِشَهَادَتِهِ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ  نَفْعًا كَالْوَارِثِ يَشْهَدُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ يَقْتُلُ مُوَرِّثَهُ أَوْ  يَدْفَعُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ بِشَهَادَتِهِ ضَرَرًا كَالْمَشْهُودِ عَلَيْهِ  يَشْهَدُ بِجَرْحِ مَنْ يَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِ لِتَمَكُّنِ التُّهْمَةِ فِي  شَهَادَتِهِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سِرَاجٍ الطَّحَّانُ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ قُرَيْشِ بْنِ سُلَيْمَانَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْمَكِّيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ سَلَّامٍ  أَخْبَرَنَا مَرْوَانُ الْفَزَارِيُّ  عَنْ شَيْخٍ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْحِيرَةِ  يُقَالُ لَهُ يَزِيدُ بْنُ زِيَادٍ  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ   [ ص: 351 ] عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا تَرْفَعُهُ " لَا  تَجُوزُ شَهَادَةُ خَائِنٍ وَلَا خَائِنَةٍ وَلَا ذِي غَمْرٍ عَلَى  أَخِيهِ وَلَا ظَنِينٍ فِي وَلَاءٍ وَلَا قَرَابَةٍ وَلَا الْقَانِعِ مَعَ  أَهْلِ الْبَيْتِ   " . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  إِنْ  تَضِلَّ بِكَسْرِ الْأَلِفِ ( فَتُذَكِّرُ ) بِرَفْعِ الرَّاءِ  وَمَعْنَاهُ الْجَزَاءُ وَالِابْتِدَاءُ وَمَوْضِعُ تَضِلُّ جَزْمٌ  بِالْجَزَاءِ إِلَّا أَنَّهُ لَا يَتَبَيَّنُ فِي التَّضْعِيفِ "  فَتُذَكِّرُ " رُفِعَ لِأَنَّ مَا بَعْدَ فَاءِ الْجَزَاءِ مُبْتَدَأٌ  وَقِرَاءَةُ الْعَامَّةِ بِفَتْحِ الْأَلِفِ وَنَصْبِ الرَّاءِ عَلَى  الِاتِّصَالِ بِالْكَلَامِ الْأَوَّلِ وَ " تَضِلَّ " مَحَلُّهُ نَصْبٌ  بِأَنْ " فَتُذَكِّرَ " مَنْسُوقٌ عَلَيْهِ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : فَرَجُلٌ  وَامْرَأَتَانِ كَيْ تُذَكِّرَ ( إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى    ) وَمَعْنَى تَضِلُّ أَيْ تَنْسَى يُرِيدُ إِذَا نَسِيَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا  شَهَادَتَهَا تُذَكِّرُهَا الْأُخْرَى فَتَقُولُ : أَلَسْنَا حَضَرْنَا  مَجْلِسَ كَذَا وَسَمِعْنَا كَذَا؟ قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَأَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ     : فَتُذَكِّرَ مُخَفَّفًا وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ مُشَدَّدًا وَذَكَرَ  وَاذَّكَّرَ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ وَهُمَا مُتَعَدِّيَانِ مِنَ الذِّكْرِ  الَّذِي هُوَ ضِدُّ النِّسْيَانِ وَحُكِيَ عَنْ سُفْيَانَ بْنِ عُيَيْنَةَ  أَنَّهُ  قَالَ : هُوَ مِنَ الذِّكْرِ أَيْ تَجْعَلُ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَى  ذِكْرًا أَيْ تَصِيرُ شَهَادَتُهُمَا كَشَهَادَةِ ذِكْرٍ وَالْأَوَّلُ  أَصَحُّ لِأَنَّهُ مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى النِّسْيَانِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا   ) قِيلَ  أَرَادَ بِهِ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا لِتَحَمُّلِ الشَّهَادَةَ سَمَّاهُمْ  شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى مَعْنَى أَنَّهُمْ يَكُونُونَ شُهَدَاءَ وَهُوَ أَمْرُ  إِيجَابٍ عِنْدَ بَعْضِهِمْ وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : تَجِبُ الْإِجَابَةُ إِذَا  لَمْ يَكُنْ غَيْرُهُ فَإِنْ وُجِدَ غَيْرُهُ ( فَهُوَ مُخَيَّرٌ ) وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  وَقَالَ  قَوْمٌ : هُوَ أَمْرُ نَدْبٍ وَهُوَ مُخَيَّرٌ فِي جَمِيعِ الْأَحْوَالِ  وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ هَذَا فِي إِقَامَةِ الشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدَائِهَا  فَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ " وَلَا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا "  لِأَدَاءِ الشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي تَحَمَّلُوهَا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ   وَعَطَاءٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ    : الشَّاهِدُ بِالْخِيَارِ مَا لَمْ يَشْهَدْ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : الْآيَةُ فِي الْأَمْرَيْنِ جَمِيعًا فِي التَّحَمُّلِ وَالْإِقَامَةِ إِذَا كَانَ فَارِغًا . 

( وَلَا تَسْأَمُوا   ) أَيْ وَلَا تَمَلُّوا ( أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ   ) وَالْهَاءُ رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى الْحَقِّ ( صَغِيرًا ) كَانَ الْحَقُّ ( أَوْ كَبِيرًا   ) قَلِيلًا كَانَ أَوْ كَثِيرًا ( إِلَى أَجَلِهِ    ) إِلَى مَحَلِّ الْحَقِّ ( ذَلِكُمْ ) أَيِ الْكِتَابُ ( أَقْسَطُ )  أَعْدَلُ ( عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ) لِأَنَّهُ أَمْرٌ بِهِ وَاتِّبَاعُ أَمْرِهِ  أَعْدَلُ مِنْ تَرْكِهِ ( وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ   ) لِأَنَّ الْكِتَابَةَ تُذَكِّرُ الشُّهُودَ ( وَأَدْنَى ) وَأَحْرَى وَأَقْرَبُ إِلَى ( أَلَّا تَرْتَابُوا   ) تَشُكُّوا فِي الشَّهَادَةِ ( إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً   ) قَرَأَهُمَا   [ ص: 352 ] عَاصِمٌ  بِالنَّصْبِ  عَلَى خَبَرِ كَانَ وَأُضْمِرَ الِاسْمُ مَجَازُهُ : إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ  التِّجَارَةُ تِجَارَةً ( حَاضِرَةً ) أَوِ الْمُبَايَعَةُ تِجَارَةً  وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ بِالرَّفْعِ وَلَهُ وَجْهَانِ : 

أَحَدُهُمَا : أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الْكَوْنَ بِمَعْنَى الْوُقُوعِ مَعْنَاهُ إِلَّا أَنْ تَقَعَ تِجَارَةٌ . 

وَالثَّانِي : أَنْ تَجْعَلَ الِاسْمَ فِي التِّجَارَةِ وَالْخَبَرَ فِي الْفِعْلِ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ ( تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ    ) تَقْدِيرُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً دَائِرَةً  بَيْنَكُمْ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً  يَدًا بِيَدٍ تُدِيرُونَهَا بَيْنَكُمْ لَيْسَ فِيهَا أَجْلٌ ( فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلَّا تَكْتُبُوهَا   ) يَعْنِي التِّجَارَةَ ( وَأَشْهِدُوا إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ   ) قَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : هُوَ عَزْمٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَالْإِشْهَادُ وَاجِبٌ فِي صَغِيرِ الْحَقِّ وَكَبِيرِهِ نَقْدًا أَوْ نَسِيئًا وَقَالَ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيُّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الْأَمْرُ فِيهِ إِلَى الْأَمَانَةِ لِقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى " فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا   " الْآيَةَ وَقَالَ الْآخَرُونَ هُوَ أَمْرُ نَدْبٍ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلَا شَهِيدٌ    ) هَذَا نَهْيٌ لِلْغَائِبِ وَأَصْلُهُ يُضَارِرْ فَأُدْغِمَتْ إِحْدَى  الرَّائَيْنِ فِي الْأُخْرَى وَنُصِبَتْ لِحَقِّ التَّضْعِيفِ لِاجْتِمَاعِ  السَّاكِنَيْنِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ : أَصْلُهُ  يُضَارِرْ بِكَسْرِ الرَّاءِ الْأُولَى وَجَعْلِ الْفِعْلِ لِلْكَاتِبِ  وَالشَّهِيدِ مَعْنَاهُ لَا يُضَارَّ الْكَاتِبُ فَيَأْبَى أَنْ يَكْتُبَ  وَلَا الشَّهِيدُ فَيَأْبَى أَنْ يَشْهَدَ وَلَا يُضَارَّ الْكَاتِبُ  فَيَزِيدُ أَوْ يَنْقُصُ أَوْ يُحَرِّفُ مَا أُمْلِيَ عَلَيْهِ وَلَا  الشَّهِيدُ فَيَشْهَدُ بِمَا لَمْ يُسْتَشْهَدْ عَلَيْهِ وَهَذَا قَوْلُ  طاووس وَالْحَسَنِ  وَقَتَادَةَ  وَقَالَ  قَوْمٌ : أَصْلُهُ يُضَارَرْ بِفَتْحِ الرَّاءِ عَلَى الْفِعْلِ  الْمَجْهُولِ وَجَعَلُوا الْكَاتِبَ وَالشَّهِيدَ مَفْعُولَيْنِ  وَمَعْنَاهُ أَنْ يَدْعُوَ الرَّجُلُ الْكَاتِبَ أَوِ الشَّاهِدَ وَهُمَا  عَلَى شُغْلٍ مُهِمٍّ فَيَقُولَانِ : نَحْنُ عَلَى شُغْلٍ مُهِمٍّ  فَاطْلُبْ غَيْرَنَا فَيَقُولُ الدَّاعِي : إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَمَرَكُمَا أَنْ  تُجِيبَا وَيَلِحَّ عَلَيْهِمَا فَيَشْغَلُهُمَا عَنْ حَاجَتِهِمَا  فَنَهَى عَنْ ذَلِكَ وَأَمَرَ بِطَلَبِ غَيْرِهِمَا ( وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا   ) مَا نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَنْهُ مِنَ الضَّرَرِ ( فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ   ) أَيْ مَعْصِيَةٌ وَخُرُوجٌ عَنِ الْأَمْرِ ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ   ) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (51)
- تفسير البغوى
سورة البقرة
الاية 283 إلى الاية 286
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( وَإِنْ  كُنْتُمْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ وَلَمْ تَجِدُوا كَاتِبًا فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ  فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فَلْيُؤَدِّ الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ  أَمَانَتَهُ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلَا تَكْتُمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ  وَمَنْ يَكْتُمْهَا فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ قَلْبُهُ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  عَلِيمٌ   ( 283 ) ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ وَلَمْ تَجِدُوا كَاتِبًا فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو  فَرُهُنٌ  بِضَمِّ الْهَاءِ وَالرَّاءِ وَقَرَأَ الْبَاقُونَ فَرِهَانٌ وَهُوَ  جَمْعُ رَهْنٍ مِثْلُ بَغْلٍ وَبِغَالٍ وَجَبَلٍ وَجِبَالٍ وَالرُّهُنُ جَمْعُ الرِّهَانِ جَمْعُ الْجَمْعِ قَالَهُ الْفَرَّاءُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدٍ  وَغَيْرُهُ : هُوَ جَمْعُ الرَّهْنِ أَيْضًا مِثْلُ سَقْفٍ وَسُقُفٍ وَقَالَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو  وَإِنَّمَا قَرَأْنَا فَرُهُنٌ لِيَكُونَ فَرْقًا بَيْنَهُمَا وَبَيْنَ رِهَانِ الْخَيْلِ وَقَرَأَ عِكْرِمَةُ  فَرُهْنٌ  بِضَمِّ الرَّاءِ وَسُكُونِ الْهَاءِ وَالتَّخْفِيفُ وَالتَّثْقِيلُ فِي  الرُّهْنِ لُغَتَانِ مِثْلُ كُتْبٍ وَكُتُبٍ وَرُسْلٍ وَرُسُلٍ وَمَعْنَى  الْآيَةِ : وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ وَلَمْ تَجِدُوا آلَاتِ  الْكَاتِبَةِ فَارْتَهِنُوا مِمَّنْ تُدَايِنُونَهُ رُهُونًا لِتَكُونَ  وَثِيقَةً لَكُمْ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَاتَّفَقُوا عَلَى أَنَّ الرَّهْنَ لَا يَتِمُّ إِلَّا بِالْقَبْضِ ،  وَقَوْلُهُ " فَرِهَانٌ مَقْبُوضَةٌ " أَيِ ارْتَهِنُوا وَاقْبِضُوا  حَتَّى لَوْ رَهَنَ وَلَمْ يُسَلِّمْ فَلَا يُجْبَرُ الرَّاهِنُ عَلَى  التَّسْلِيمِ فَإِذَا سَلَّمَ لَزِمَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الرَّاهِنِ حَتَّى لَا  يَجُوزَ لَهُ أَنْ يَسْتَرْجِعَهُ مَا دَامَ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بَاقِيًا  ، وَيَجُوزُ فِي الْحَضَرِ الرَّهْنُ مَعَ وُجُودِ الْكَاتِبِ ، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : لَا يَجُوزُ الرَّهْنُ إِلَّا فِي السَّفَرِ عِنْدَ عَدَمِ الْكَاتِبِ لِظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ وَعِنْدَ الْآخَرِينَ   [ ص: 353 ] خَرَجَ الْكَلَامُ فِي الْآيَةِ عَلَى الْأَعَمِّ الْأَغْلَبِ لَا عَلَى سَبِيلِ الشَّرْطِ . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا رُوِيَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ رَهَنَ دِرْعَهُ عِنْدَ أَبِي الشَّحْمِ الْيَهُودِيِّ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ فِي السَّفَرِ وَلَا عِنْدَ عَدَمِ كَاتِبٍ ( فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا   ) وَفِي حَرْفِ أُبَيٍّ     " فَإِنِ ائْتَمَنَ " يَعْنِي فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ  أَمِينًا عِنْدَ صَاحِبِ الْحَقِّ فَلَمْ يَرْتَهِنْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا  لِحُسْنِ ظَنِّهِ بِهِ . 

( فَلْيُؤَدِّ الَّذِي اؤْتُمِنَ أَمَانَتَهُ    ) أَيْ فَلْيَقْضِهِ عَلَى الْأَمَانَةِ ( وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ )  فِي أَدَاءِ الْحَقِّ ثُمَّ رَجَعَ إِلَى خِطَابِ الشُّهُودِ وَقَالَ : ( وَلَا تَكْتُمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ   ) إِذَا دُعِيتُمْ إِلَى إِقَامَتِهَا نَهَى عَنْ كِتْمَانِ الشَّهَادَةِ وَأَوْعَدَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ ( وَمَنْ يَكْتُمْهَا فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ قَلْبُهُ    ) أَيْ فَاجِرٌ قَلْبُهُ قِيلَ : مَا أَوْعَدَ اللَّهُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ  كَإِيعَادِهِ عَلَى كِتْمَانِ الشَّهَادَةِ قَالَ : " فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ  قَلْبُهُ " وَأَرَادَ بِهِ مَسْخَ الْقَلْبِ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  ( وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ ) بَيَانُ الشَّهَادَةِ وَكِتْمَانِهَا (  عَلِيمٌ ) .
( لِلَّهِ  مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي  أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   ( 284 ) ) 

( لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) مُلْكًا [ وَأَهْلُهَا لَهُ عَبِيدٌ وَهُوَ مَالِكُهُمْ ] ( وَإِنْ  تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ  فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   ) اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي  هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هِيَ خَاصَّةٌ ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي  وَجْهِ [ خُصُوصِهَا ] فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : هِيَ مُتَّصِلَةٌ بِالْآيَةِ  الْأُولَى نَزَلَتْ فِي كِتْمَانِ الشَّهَادَةِ أَوْ تُخْفُوا الْكِتْمَانَ  يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الشَّعْبِيِّ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ  وَقَالَ  بَعْضُهُمْ : نَزَلَتْ فِيمَنْ يَتَوَلَّى الْكَافِرِينَ دُونَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَعْنِي وَإِنْ تُعْلِنُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ  وِلَايَةِ الْكُفَّارِ أَوْ تُسِرُّوا يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ مُقَاتِلٍ  كَمَا ذَكَرَ فِي سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ " لَا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   " إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ " قُلْ إِنْ تُخْفُوا مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ أَوْ تُبْدُوهُ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ   " ( 29 - آلِ عِمْرَانَ ) .
[ ص: 354 ]   ( آمَنَ  الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ  آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ  رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ   ( 285 ) لَا  يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ  وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ  أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا  طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ  مَوْلَانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   ( 286 ) ) 

وَذَهَبَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْآيَةَ عَامَّةٌ ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا  فِيهَا فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هِيَ مَنْسُوخَةٌ بِالْآيَةِ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا . 

وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  ، أَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  ، حَدَّثَنِي مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمِنْهَالِ الضَّرِيرُ  وَأُمَيَّةُ بْنُ بِسِطَامٍ الْعَيْشِيُّ  وَاللَّفْظُ لَهُ قَالَا : أَخْبَرَنَا  يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ  أَنَا  رَوْحٌ وَهُوَ ابْنُ الْقَاسِمِ  عَنِ الْعَلَاءِ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : لَمَّا  أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا  فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ الْآيَةَ  قَالَ : اشْتَدَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى أَصْحَابِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَتَوْا رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ثُمَّ بَرَكُوا عَلَى الرُّكَبِ فَقَالُوا : أَيْ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ ، الله عليه وسلم كُلِّفْنَا مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ مَا نُطِيقُ :  الصَّلَاةُ وَالصِّيَامُ وَالْجِهَادُ وَالصَّدَقَةُ وَقَدْ أُنْزِلَتْ  عَلَيْكَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ وَلَا نُطِيقُهَا قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَقُولُوا كَمَا قَالَ  أَهْلُ الْكِتَابَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ : سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا بَلْ  قُولُوا ( سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ   ) فَلَمَّا قَرَأَهَا الْقَوْمُ وَذَلَّتْ بِهَا أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِي أَثَرِهَا ( آمَنَ  الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ  آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ  رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ   ) فَلَمَّا فَعَلُوا ذَلِكَ نَسَخَهَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَا  يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ  وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ  أَخْطَأْنَا   ) قَالَ نَعَمْ ( رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا   ) قَالَ نَعَمْ ( رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ   ) قَالَ نَعَمْ ( وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلَانَا فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   ) قَالَ نَعَمْ . 

وَرَوَى سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا بِمَعْنَاهُ ، وَقَالَ فِي كُلِّ ذَلِكَ : قَدْ فَعَلْتُ بَدَلَ   [ ص: 355 ] قَوْلِهِ نَعَمْ وَهَذَا قَوْلُ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ   وَابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ   وَابْنِ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ ذَهَبَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ   وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ  وَقَتَادَةُ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    . 

أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ الْأَصْفَهَانِي  ُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْفَقِيهُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ الْقَزْوِينِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ الْحَكَمِ الْعُرَنِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مِسْعَرُ بْنُ كِدَامٍ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ زُرَارَةَ بْنِ أَوْفَى  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ تَجَاوَزَ عَنْ أُمَّتِي مَا وَسْوَسَتْ بِهِ أَنْفُسُهَا مَا لَمْ تَتَكَلَّمْ أَوْ تَعْمَلْ بِهِ   " . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : الْآيَةُ غَيْرُ مَنْسُوخَةٍ لِأَنَّ النَّسْخَ لَا يَرِدُ عَلَى الْإِخْبَارِ إِنَّمَا يَرِدُ عَلَى الْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ وَقَوْلُهُ ( يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ    ) خَبَرٌ لَا يَرِدُ عَلَيْهِ النَّسْخُ ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي  تَأْوِيلِهَا فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : قَدْ أَثْبَتَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى لِلْقَلْبِ  كَسْبًا فَقَالَ " بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ    " ( 225 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) فَلَيْسَ لِلَّهِ عَبْدٌ أَسَرَّ عَمَلًا أَوْ  أَعْلَنَهُ مِنْ حَرَكَةٍ مِنْ جَوَارِحِهِ أَوْ هَمْسَةٍ فِي قَلْبِهِ  إِلَّا يُخْبِرُهُ اللَّهُ بِهِ وَيُحَاسِبُهُ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يَغْفِرُ مَا  يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ بِمَا يَشَاءُ وَهَذَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِ الْحَسَنِ  يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا    " ( 36 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ) . وَقَالَ الْآخَرُونَ : مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يُحَاسِبُ خَلْقَهُ بِجَمِيعِ مَا أَبْدَوْا مِنْ  أَعْمَالِهِمْ أَوْ أَخْفَوْهُ وَيُعَاقِبُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ غَيْرَ أَنَّ  مُعَاقَبَتَهُ عَلَى مَا أَخْفَوْهُ مِمَّا لَمْ يَعْلَمُوهُ بِمَا  يَحْدُثُ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا مِنَ النَّوَائِبِ وَالْمَصَائِبِ  وَالْأُمُورِ الَّتِي يَحْزَنُونَ عَلَيْهَا وَهَذَا قَوْلُ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ : " يَا عَائِشَةُ  هَذِهِ  مُعَاتَبَةُ اللَّهِ الْعَبْدَ بِمَا يُصِيبُهُ مِنَ الْحُمَّى  وَالنَّكْبَةِ حَتَّى الشَّوْكَةِ وَالْبِضَاعَةِ يَضَعُهَا فِي كُمِّهِ  فَيَفْقِدُهَا فَيُرَوَّعُ لَهَا حَتَّى إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ  ذُنُوبِهِ كَمَا يَخْرُجُ التِّبْرُ الْأَحْمَرُ مِنَ الْكِيرِ "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  ، حَدَّثَنِي اللَّيْثُ  حَدَّثَنِي يَزِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي حَبِيبٍ  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ سِنَانٍ  عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : " إِذَا  أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الْخَيْرَ عَجَّلَ لَهُ الْعُقُوبَةَ فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِعَبْدِهِ الشَّرَّ أَمْسَكَ عَلَيْهِ  بِذَنْبِهِ حَتَّى يُوَافِيَهُ بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ   " . 

 [ ص: 356 ] وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ ( وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ   ) يَعْنِي مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ مِمَّا عَزَمْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ ( أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ    ) وَلَا تُبْدُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ عَازِمُونَ عَلَيْهِ يُحَاسِبُكُمْ بِهِ  اللَّهُ فَأَمَّا مَا حَدَّثَتْ بِهِ أَنْفُسُكُمْ مِمَّا لَمْ تَعْزِمُوا  عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا  وُسْعَهَا وَلَا يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِهِ دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " لَا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ   " ( 225 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) . 

وَقَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ    : قُلْتُ لِسُفْيَانَ     : أَيُؤَاخَذُ الْعَبْدُ بِالْهِمَّةِ قَالَ : إِذَا كَانَ عَزْمًا  أُخِذَ بِهَا ، وَقِيلَ مَعْنَى الْمُحَاسَبَةِ الْإِخْبَارُ  وَالتَّعْرِيفُ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ  فَتَعْمَلُوا بِهِ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ مِمَّا أَضْمَرْتُمْ وَنَوَيْتُمْ  يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ وَيَجْزِيكُمْ بِهِ وَيُعَرِّفْكُمْ إِيَّاهُ  ثُمَّ يَغْفِرُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِظْهَارًا لِفَضْلِهِ وَيُعَذِّبُ  الْكَافِرِينَ إِظْهَارًا لِعَدْلِهِ وَهَذَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِ الضَّحَّاكِ  وَيُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ  اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يَقُلْ : يُؤَاخِذْكُمْ بِهِ وَالْمُحَاسِبَة  ُ غَيْرُ  الْمُؤَاخَذَةِ وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الزَّرَّادُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخُزَاعِيُّ  ، أَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْهَيْثَمُ بْنُ كُلَيْبٍ  ، أَنَا  عِيسَى بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْعَسْقَلَانِي  ُّ  ، أَنَا  يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ  ، أَنَا هَمَّامُ بْنُ يَحْيَى  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ  صَفْوَانَ بْنِ مُحْرِزٍ  قَالَ : كُنْتُ آخِذًا بِيَدِ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا فَأَتَاهُ رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ : كَيْفَ سَمِعْتَ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ فِي النَّجْوَى؟  فَقَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يَقُولُ : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُدْنِي الْمُؤْمِنَ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى يَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ كَنَفَهُ يَسْتُرُهُ مِنَ النَّاسِ  فَيَقُولُ : أَيْ عَبْدِي أَتَعْرِفُ ذَنْبَ كَذَا وَكَذَا؟ فَيَقُولُ :  نَعَمْ أَيْ رَبِّ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : أَيْ عَبْدِي تَعْرِفُ ذَنْبَ كَذَا  وَكَذَا؟ فَيَقُولُ : نَعَمْ أَيْ رَبِّ حَتَّى إِذَا قَرَّرَهُ  بِذُنُوبِهِ وَرَأَى فِي نَفْسِهِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ هَلَكَ قَالَ : فَإِنِّي  سَتَرْتُهَا عَلَيْكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَقَدْ غَفَرْتُهَا لَكَ الْيَوْمَ  ثُمَّ يُعْطَى كِتَابَ حَسَنَاتِهِ وَأَمَّا الْكَافِرُ وَالْمُنَافِقُو  نَ  فَيَقُولُ الْأَشْهَادُ : هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ  أَلَا لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ "   ( 18 - هُودٍ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ   ) رَفَعَ الرَّاءَ وَالْيَاءَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  وَابْنُ  عَامِرٍ وَعَاصِمٌ ، وَيَعْقُوبُ وَجَزَمَهُمَا الْآخَرُونَ فَالرَّفْعُ  عَلَى الِابْتِدَاءِ وَالْجَزْمُ عَلَى النَّسَقِ رَوَى طاووس عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا فَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ الذَّنْبَ الْعَظِيمَ  وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ عَلَى الذَّنَبِ الصَّغِيرِ ، " لَا يُسْأَلُ  عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ "  ( 230 - الْأَنْبِيَاءِ ) . قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ   ) أَيْ صَدَّقَ ( بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ   ) يَعْنِي كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَلِذَلِكَ وَحَّدَ الْفِعْلَ ( وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ     : كِتَابِهِ عَلَى الْوَاحِدِ يَعْنِي الْقُرْآنَ وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ  الْجَمْعُ وَإِنْ ذُكِرَ بِلَفْظِ التَّوْحِيدِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   " ( 213 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ : وَكُتُبِهِ بِالْجَمْعِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ   " ( 136 - النِّسَاءِ ( لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ   ) فَنُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ كَمَا فَعَلَتِ   [ ص: 357 ] الْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى  وَفِيهِ إِضْمَارٌ تَقْدِيرُهُ يَقُولُونَ : لَا نُفَرِّقُ وَقَرَأَ يَعْقُوبُ  لَا  يُفَرِّقُ بِالْيَاءِ فَيَكُونُ خَبَرًا عَنِ الرَّسُولِ أَوْ مَعْنَاهُ  لَا يُفَرِّقُ الْكُلُّ وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ " بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ " وَلَمْ يَقُلْ  بَيْنَ آحَادٍ لِأَنَّ الْأَحَدَ يَكُونُ لِلْوَاحِدِ وَالْجَمْعِ قَالَ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " فَمَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ عَنْهُ حَاجِزِينَ   " ( 47 - الْحَاقَّةِ ( وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا   ) قَوْلَكَ ( وَأَطَعْنَا ) أَمْرَكَ . 

رُوِيَ عَنْ حَكِيمٍ  عَنْ جَابِرٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ  عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَامُ قَالَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حِينَ  نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَثْنَى عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى  أُمَّتِكَ فَسَلْ تُعْطَهُ فَسَأَلَ بِتَلْقِينِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى فَقَالَ (  غُفْرَانَكَ ) وَهُوَ نَصْبٌ عَلَى الْمَصْدَرِ أَيِ اغْفِرْ غُفْرَانَكَ  أَوْ نَسْأَلُكَ غُفْرَانَكَ ( رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ لَا  يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا ) ظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ قَضَاءُ  الْحَاجَةِ وَفِيهَا إِضْمَارُ السُّؤَالِ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : وَقَالُوا لَا  تُكَلِّفُنَا إِلَّا وُسْعَنَا وَأَجَابَ أَيْ لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ  نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا أَيْ طَاقَتَهَا وَالْوُسْعُ : اسْمٌ لِمَا  يَسَعُ الْإِنْسَانَ وَلَا يُضَيِّقُ عَلَيْهِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي  تَأْوِيلِهِ فَذَهَبَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ  وَعَطَاءٌ  وَأَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ إِلَى أَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِهِ حَدِيثَ النَّفْسِ الَّذِي ذُكِرَ فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ   ) كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّهُ قَالَ : هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ خَاصَّةً وَسَّعَ  عَلَيْهِمْ أَمْرَ دِينِهِمْ وَلَمْ يُكَلِّفْهُمْ فِيهِ إِلَّا مَا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلَا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ   " ( 185 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) وَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ   " ( 78 - الْحَجِّ ) وَسُئِلَ سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنْ  قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( لَا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا  ) قَالَ : إِلَّا يُسْرَهَا وَلَمْ يُكَلِّفْهَا فَوْقَ طَاقَتِهَا  وَهَذَا قَوْلٌ حَسَنٌ لِأَنَّ الْوُسْعَ مَا دُونُ الطَّاقَةِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ ) أَيْ لِلنَّفْسِ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ لَهَا أَجْرُهُ وَثَوَابُهُ ( وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ   ) مِنَ الشَّرِّ وَعَلَيْهَا وِزْرُهُ ( رَبَّنَا لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا   ) أَيْ لَا تُعَاقِبْنَا ( إِنْ نَسِينَا   ) جَعَلَهُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنَ النِّسْيَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ السَّهْوُ قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  كَانَتْ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ  إِذَا  نَسُوا شَيْئًا مِمَّا أُمِرُوا بِهِ أَوْ أَخْطَئُوا عُجِّلَتْ لَهُمُ  الْعُقُوبَةُ فَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْ مَطْعَمٍ أَوْ  مَشْرَبٍ عَلَى حَسْبِ ذَلِكَ الذَّنْبِ فَأَمَرَ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  أَنْ يَسْأَلُوهُ تَرْكَ مُؤَاخَذَتِهِمْ بِذَلِكَ ، وَقِيلَ هُوَ مِنَ  النِّسْيَانِ الَّذِي هُوَ التَّرْكُ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " نَسُوا  اللَّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ " ( 67 - التَّوْبَةِ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا   ) قِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ الْقَصْدُ ، وَالْعَمْدُ يُقَالُ : أَخْطَأَ فُلَانٌ إِذَا تَعَمَّدَ قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " إِنَّ قَتْلَهُمْ كَانَ خطأ كَبِيرًا   " ( 31 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ     : إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا يَعْنِي : إِنْ جَهِلْنَا أَوْ  تَعَمَّدْنَا وَجَعَلَهُ الْأَكْثَرُونَ مِنَ الْخَطَإِ الَّذِي هُوَ  الْجَهْلُ وَالسَّهْوُ لِأَنَّ مَا كَانَ عَمْدًا مِنَ الذَّنْبِ فَغَيْرُ  مَعْفُوٍّ عَنْهُ بَلْ هُوَ فِي مَشِيئَةِ اللَّهِ وَالْخَطَأُ مَعْفُوٌّ  عَنْهُ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " رُفِعَ عَنْ أُمَّتِي الْخَطَأُ وَالنِّسْيَانُ وَمَا   [ ص: 358 ] اسْتُكْرِهُوا عَلَيْهِ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا   ) أَيْ عَهْدًا ثَقِيلًا وَمِيثَاقًا لَا نَسْتَطِيعُ الْقِيَامَ بِهِ فَتُعَذِّبُنَا بِنَقْضِهِ وَتَرْكِهِ ( كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا   ) يَعْنِي الْيَهُودَ  فَلَمْ يَقُومُوا بِهِ فَعَذَّبْتَهُمْ هَذَا قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ   وَعَطَاءٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ   وَالسُّدِّيِّ  وَالْكَلْبِيِّ  وَجَمَاعَةٍ . يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " وَأَخَذْتُمْ عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي    " ( 81 - آلِ عِمْرَانَ ) أَيْ عَهْدِي وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ لَا  تُشَدِّدْ وَلَا تُغْلِظِ الْأَمْرَ عَلَيْنَا كَمَا شَدَدْتَ عَلَى مَنْ  قَبِلْنَا مِنَ الْيَهُودِ  وَذَلِكَ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ فَرَضَ عَلَيْهِمْ خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً وَأَمَرَهُمْ  بِأَدَاءِ رُبْعِ أَمْوَالِهِمْ فِي الزَّكَاةِ وَمَنْ أَصَابَ ثَوْبَهُ  نَجَاسَةٌ قَطَعَهَا وَمَنْ أَصَابَ ذَنْبًا أَصْبَحَ وَذَنْبُهُ مَكْتُوبٌ  عَلَى بَابِهِ وَنَحْوَهَا مِنَ الْأَثْقَالِ وَالْأَغْلَالِ وَهَذَا  مَعْنَى قَوْلِ عُثْمَانَ  وَعَطَاءٍ   وَمَالِكِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ  وَأَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ ،  وَجَمَاعَةٍ . يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ ، وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ    " ( 157 - الْأَعْرَافِ ) وَقِيلَ : الْإِصْرُ ذَنْبٌ لَا تَوْبَةَ لَهُ  مَعْنَاهُ اعْصِمْنَا مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَالْأَصْلُ فِيهِ الْعَقْلُ  وَالْإِحْكَامُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( رَبَّنَا وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ   ) أَيْ لَا تُكَلِّفْنَا مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ مَا لَا نُطِيقُهُ وَقِيلَ هُوَ حَدِيثُ النَّفْسِ وَالْوَسْوَسَةِ حُكِيَ عَنْ مَكْحُولٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : هُوَ الْغُلْمَةُ قِيلَ الْغُلْمَةُ شِدَّةُ الشَّهْوَةِ وَعَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  قَالَ : هُوَ الْحُبُّ وَعَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْوَهَّابِ  قَالَ : الْعِشْقُ وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ     : هُوَ مَسْخُ الْقِرَدَةِ وَالْخَنَازِيرِ وَقِيلَ هُوَ شَمَاتَةُ  الْأَعْدَاءِ وَقِيلَ : هُوَ الْفُرْقَةُ وَالْقَطِيعَةُ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ  مِنْهَا . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَاعْفُ عَنَّا   ) أَيْ تَجَاوَزْ وَامْحُ عَنَّا ذُنُوبَنَا ( وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا   ) اسْتُرْ عَلَيْنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَلَا تَفْضَحْنَا ( وَارْحَمْنَا   ) فَإِنَّنَا لَا نَنَالُ الْعَمَلَ إِلَّا بِطَاعَتِكَ وَلَا نَتْرُكُ مَعْصِيَتَكَ إِلَّا بِرَحْمَتِكَ ( أَنْتَ مَوْلَانَا   ) نَاصِرُنَا وَحَافَظُنَا وَوَلِيُّنَا ( فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ   ) . 

رَوَى سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا فِي قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا   ) قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " قَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ " وَفِي قَوْلِهِ لَا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا قَالَ : " لَا أوأخذكم . . . " ]
**
( رَبَّنَا وَلَا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا   ) قَالَ : " لَا أَحْمِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ إِصْرًا . . . "
( وَلَا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لَا طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ   ) قَالَ : " لَا أُحَمِّلُكُمْ . . . "
( وَاعْفُ عَنَّا    ) إِلَى آخِرِهِ قَالَ " قَدْ عَفَوْتُ عَنْكُمْ وَغَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ  وَرَحِمْتُكُمْ وَنَصَرْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ " . 

وَكَانَ مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ  إِذَا خَتَمَ سُورَةَ الْبَقَرَةِ قَالَ : آمِينَ   . 

 [ ص: 359 ] أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ  ، أَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  ، أَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  ، أَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  ، أَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  أَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ  حَدَّثَنِي  مَالِكُ بْنُ مِغْوَلٍ  عَنِ  الزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ عَدِيٍّ  عَنْ طَلْحَةَ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُصَرِّفٍ  عَنْ مُرَّةَ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ : لَمَّا  أُسْرِيَ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ انْتَهَى  بِهِ إِلَى سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى وَهِيَ فِي السَّمَاءِ السَّادِسَةِ  إِلَيْهَا يَنْتَهِي مَا يُعْرَجُ بِهِ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ فَيُقْبَضُ مِنْهَا  وَإِلَيْهَا يَنْتَهِي مَا يُهْبَطُ بِهِ فَوْقَهَا فَيُقْبَضُ مِنْهَا  قَالَ : " إِذْ يَغْشَى السِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَى    " ( 16 - النَّجْمِ ) قَالَ : فِرَاشٌ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ قَالَ : وَأُعْطِيَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ثَلَاثًا :  الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسِ وَأُعْطِيَ خَوَاتِيمَ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ وَغُفِرَ لِمَنْ لَا يُشْرِكُ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ شَيْئًا مِنَ الْمُقْحِمَاتِ " كَبَائِرِ الذُّنُوبِ .



*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (52)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 1 إلى الاية 6
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


[ سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ ] 

سُورَةُ آلِ عِمْرَانَ - مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

( الم   ( 1 ) اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ   ( 2 ) نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ   ( 3 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( الم اللَّهُ ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ   وَالرَّبِيعُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ  وَغَيْرُهُمَا : نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتُ فِي وَفْدِ نَجْرَانَ  وَكَانُوا  سِتِّينَ رَاكِبًا قَدِمُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَفِيهِمْ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا مِنْ  أَشْرَافِهِمْ ، وَفِي الْأَرْبَعَةِ عَشَرَ ثَلَاثَةُ نَفَرٍ يَؤُولُ  إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْرُهُمُ : الْعَاقِبُ : أَمِيرُ الْقَوْمِ وَصَاحِبُ  مَشُورَتِهِمُ ، الَّذِي لَا يَصْدُرُونَ إِلَّا عَنْ رَأْيِهِ ، وَاسْمُهُ  عَبْدُ الْمَسِيحِ ،  وَالسَّيِّدُ : ثِمَالُهُمْ وَصَاحِبُ رَحْلِهِمْ وَاسْمُهُ الْأَيْهَمُ  وَأَبُو حَارِثَةَ بْنُ عَلْقَمَةَ  أُسْقُفُّهُمْ وَحَبْرُهُمْ . 

دَخَلُوا مَسْجِدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  حِينَ صَلَّى الْعَصْرَ ، عَلَيْهِمْ ثِيَابُ الْحِبَرَاتِ جُبَبٌ  وَأَرْدِيَةٌ فِي [ جِمَالِ ] رِجَالِ بَلْحَارِثِ بْنِ كَعْبٍ ،  يَقُولُ  مَنْ رَآهُمْ : مَا رَأَيْنَا وَفْدًا مِثْلَهُمْ ، وَقَدْ حَانَتْ  صَلَاتُهُمْ فَقَامُوا لِلصَّلَاةِ فِي مَسْجِدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " دَعُوهُمْ " فَصَلَّوْا إِلَى الْمَشْرِقِ ، [  فَسَلَّمَ ] السَّيِّدُ وَالْعَاقِبُ فَقَالَ لَهُمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ    " أَسْلِمَا " قَالَا أَسْلَمْنَا قَبْلَكَ قَالَ " كَذَبْتُمَا  يَمْنَعُكُمَا مِنَ الْإِسْلَامِ ادِّعَاؤُكُمَا لِلَّهِ وَلَدًا  وَعِبَادَتُكُمَ  ا الصَّلِيبَ وَأَكْلُكُمَا الْخِنْزِيرَ " قَالَا إِنْ  لَمْ يَكُنْ عِيسَى  وَلَدًا لِلَّهِ فَمَنْ يَكُنْ أَبُوهُ؟ وَخَاصَمُوهُ جَمِيعًا فِي عِيسَى ،  فَقَالَ  لَهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " أَلَسْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ لَا يَكُونُ وَلَدٌ إِلَّا وَهُوَ يُشْبِهُ أَبَاهُ " ؟  قَالُوا بَلَى قَالَ : " أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ رَبَّنَا قَيِّمٌ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يَحْفَظُهُ وَيَرْزُقُهُ " قَالُوا : بَلَى ، قَالَ : "  فَهَلْ يَمْلِكُ عِيسَى  مِنْ  ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا؟ " قَالُوا : لَا قَالَ : " أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ؟ "  قَالُوا : بَلَى ، قَالَ : " فَهَلْ يَعْلَمُ عِيسَى  عَنْ ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا إِلَّا مَا عُلِّمَ؟ " قَالُوا : لَا قَالَ : " فَإِنَّ رَبَّنَا صَوَّرَ عِيسَى  فِي  الرَّحِمِ كَيْفَ شَاءَ [ وَرَبُّنَا لَيْسَ بِذِي صُورَةٍ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ  مِثْلٌ ] وَرَبُّنَا لَا يَأْكُلُ وَلَا يَشْرَبُ " قَالُوا : بَلَى ،  قَالَ : " أَلَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ عِيسَى  حَمَلَتْهُ  أُمُّهُ كَمَا تَحْمِلُ الْمَرْأَةُ ثُمَّ وَضَعَتْهُ كَمَا تَضَعُ  الْمَرْأَةُ وَلَدَهَا ، ثُمَّ غُذِّيَ كَمَا يُغَذَّى الصَّبِيُّ ثُمَّ  كَانَ يَطْعَمُ وَيَشْرَبُ وَيُحْدِثُ؟ " ، قَالُوا : بَلَى قَالَ : "  فَكَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا كَمَا زَعَمْتُمْ؟ " فَسَكَتُوا ، فَأَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى صَدْرَ سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ إِلَى بِضْعٍ وَثَمَانِينَ  آيَةً مِنْهَا   .   [ ص: 6 ] فَقَالَ  عَزَّ مِنْ قَائِلٍ ( الم اللَّهُ ) مَفْتُوحُ الْمِيمِ ، مَوْصُولٌ  عِنْدَ الْعَامَّةِ ، وَإِنَّمَا فَتْحُ الْمِيمِ لِالْتِقَاءِ  السَّاكِنَيْنِ حُرِّكَ إِلَى أَخَفِّ الْحَرَكَاتِ وَقَرَأَ أَبُو يُوسُفَ  وَيَعْقُوبُ بْنُ خَلِيفَةَ الْأَعْشَى  عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ     ( الم اللَّهُ ) مَقْطُوعًا سَكَّنَ الْمِيمَ عَلَى نِيَّةِ الْوَقْفِ  ثُمَّ قَطَعَ الْهَمْزَةَ لِلِابْتِدَاءِ وَأَجْرَاهُ عَلَى لُغَةِ مَنْ  يَقْطَعُ أَلِفَ الْوَصْلِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( اللَّهُ ) ابْتِدَاءٌ وَمَا بَعْدَهُ خَبَرٌ ، وَالْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ نَعْتٌ لَهُ 

( نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ   ) أَيِ الْقُرْآنَ ( بِالْحَقِّ ) بِالصِّدْقِ ( مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ   ) لِمَا قَبْلَهُ مِنَ الْكُتُبِ فِي التَّوْحِيدِ وَالنُّبُوَّاتِ وَالْأَخْبَارِ وَبَعْضِ الشَّرَائِعِ ( وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ    ) وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ : وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ لِأَنَّ  التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ أُنْزِلَا جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً ، وَقَالَ فِي  الْقُرْآنِ " نَزَّلَ " لِأَنَّهُ نَزَلَ مُفَصَّلًا وَالتَّنْزِيلُ  لِلتَّكْثِيرِ ، وَالتَّوْرَاةُ قَالَ الْبَصْرِيُّونَ     : أَصْلُهَا وَوْرَيَةٌ عَلَى وَزْنِ فَوْعَلَةٍ مِثْلَ : دَوْحَلَةٍ  وَحَوْقَلَةٍ ، فَحُوِّلَتِ الْوَاوُ الْأُولَى تَاءً وَجُعِلَتِ الْيَاءُ  الْمَفْتُوحَةُ أَلِفًا فَصَارَتْ تَوْرَاةً ، ثُمَّ كُتِبَتْ بِالْيَاءِ  عَلَى أَصْلِ الْكَلِمَةِ ، وَقَالَ الْكُوفِيُّونَ    : أَصْلُهَا تَفْعِلَةٌ مِثْلَ تَوْصِيَةٍ وَتَوْفِيَةٍ فَقُلِبَتِ الْيَاءُ أَلِفًا عَلَى لُغَةِ طَيِّئٍ  فَإِنَّهُمْ  يَقُولُونَ لِلْجَارِيَةِ جَارَاةً ، وَلِلتَّوْصِيَة  ِ تَوْصَاةً ،  وَأَصْلُهَا مِنْ قَوْلِهِمْ : وَرَى الزَّنْدُ إِذَا خَرَجَتْ نَارُهُ ،  وَأَوْرَيْتُهُ أَنَا ، قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ النَّارَ الَّتِي تُورُونَ   " ( الْوَاقِعَةِ - 71 ) فَسُمِّيَ التَّوْرَاةَ لِأَنَّهَا نُورٌ وَضِيَاءٌ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْرًا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ    " ( الْأَنْبِيَاءِ - 48 ) وَقِيلَ هِيَ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهِيَ  كِتْمَانُ [ السِّرِّ ] وَالتَّعْرِيضُ بِغَيْرِهِ ، وَكَانَ أَكْثَرُ  التَّوْرَاةِ مَعَارِيضَ مِنْ غَيْرِ تَصْرِيحٍ 

وَالْإِنْجِيلُ : إِفْعِيلٌ مِنَ النَّجْلِ وَهُوَ الْخُرُوجُ وَمِنْهُ  سُمِّيَ الْوَلَدُ نَجْلًا لِخُرُوجِهِ ، فَسُمِّيَ الْإِنْجِيلُ بِهِ  لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَخْرَجَ بِهِ دَارِسًا مِنَ الْحَقِّ عَافِيًا ،  وَيُقَالُ : هُوَ مِنَ النَّجَلِ وَهُوَ سَعَةُ الْعَيْنِ ، سُمِّيَ بِهِ  لِأَنَّهُ أُنْزِلَ سَعَةً لَهُمْ وَنُورًا ، وَقِيلَ : التَّوْرَاةُ  بِالْعِبْرَانِي  َّةِ تور ، وتور مَعْنَاهُ الشَّرِيعَةُ ، وَالْإِنْجِيلُ  بِالسُّرْيَانِي  َّةِ أنقليون وَمَعْنَاهُ الْإِكْلِيلُ  
( مِنْ  قَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو  انْتِقَامٍ   ( 4 ) إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ   ( 5 ) هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   ( 6 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ   ) هَادِيًا لِمَنْ تَبِعَهُ وَلَمْ يُثَنِّهِ لِأَنَّهُ مَصْدَرٌ ( وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ   ) الْمُفَرِّقَ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ ، وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : فِي الْآيَةِ تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ تَقْدِيرُهَا وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ   ) 

( هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ   ) ذَكَرًا أَوْ أُنْثَى ،   [ ص: 7 ] أَبْيَضَ  أَوْ أَسْوَدَ ، حَسَنًا أَوْ قَبِيحًا ، تَامًّا أَوْ نَاقِصًا ، ( لَا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ) وَهَذَا فِي الرَّدِّ عَلَى وَفْدِ نَجْرَانَ  مِنَ النَّصَارَى ،  حَيْثُ قَالُوا : عِيسَى  وَلَدُ اللَّهِ ، فَكَأَنَّهُ يَقُولُ : كَيْفَ يَكُونُ لِلَّهِ وَلَدٌ وَقَدْ صَوَّرَهُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي الرَّحِمِ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمُلَيْحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحِيمِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْبَغَوِيُّ ،  أَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ ،  أَنَا أَبُو خَيْثَمَةَ زُهَيْرُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ ،  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ ،  عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ ،  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ مَسْعُودٍ  يَقُولُ : حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ   " إِنَّ خَلْقَ أَحَدِكُمْ يُجْمَعُ فِي بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا نُطْفَةً ،  ثُمَّ يَكُونُ عَلَقَةً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، ثُمَّ يَكُونُ مُضْغَةً مِثْلَ  ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ الْمَلَكَ " أَوْ قَالَ : "  يُبْعَثُ إِلَيْهِ الْمَلَكُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ فَيَكْتُبُ رِزْقَهُ  وَعَمَلَهُ وَأَجَلَهُ وَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ " قَالَ : " وَإِنَّ  أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ  بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ غَيْرُ ذِرَاعٍ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ  فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا ، وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ  لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَهَا  وَبَيْنَهُ غَيْرُ ذِرَاعٍ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ  بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ الْجُرْجَانِيُّ ،  أَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْفَارِسِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ ،  أَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ،  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ نُمَيْرٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ ،  عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ ،  عَنْ  أَبِي الطُّفَيْلِ ،  عَنْ حُذَيْفَةَ بْنِ أُسَيْدٍ  يَبْلُغُ بِهِ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ :    " يَدْخُلُ الْمَلَكُ عَلَى النُّطْفَةِ بَعْدَمَا تَسْتَقِرُّ فِي  الرَّحِمِ بِأَرْبَعِينَ أَوْ خَمْسَةٍ وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً فَيَقُولُ :  يَا رَبِّ أَشَقِيٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ؟ فَيُكْتَبُ ذَلِكَ فَيَقُولُ : يَا  رَبِّ أَذَكَرٌ أَمْ أُنْثَى؟ فَيُكْتَبَانِ ، وَيُكْتَبُ عَمَلُهُ  وَأَجَلُهُ وَرِزْقُهُ ثُمَّ تُطْوَى الصُّحُفُ فَلَا يُزَادُ فِيهَا وَلَا  يُنْقَصُ "   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (53)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 7 إلى الاية 12
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

هُوَ  الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ  أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ  الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا  اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ  عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلَّا أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ   ( 7 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ    ) مُبَيِّنَاتٌ مُفَصَّلَاتٌ ، سُمِّيَتْ مُحْكَمَاتٍ مِنَ الْإِحْكَامِ ،  كَأَنَّهُ أَحْكَمَهَا فَمَنَعَ الْخَلْقَ مِنَ التَّصَرُّفِ فِيهَا  لِظُهُورِهَا وَوُضُوحِ مَعْنَاهَا ( هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ   ) أَيْ أَصْلُهُ الَّذِي يُعْمَلُ عَلَيْهِ فِي الْأَحْكَامِ وَإِنَّمَا قَالَ : ( هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ    ) وَلَمْ يَقُلْ أُمَّهَاتِ الْكِتَابِ لِأَنَّ الْآيَاتِ كُلَّهَا فِي  تَكَامُلِهَا وَاجْتِمَاعِهَا كَالْآيَةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ ، وَكَلَامُ اللَّهِ  وَاحِدٌ وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ كُلُّ آيَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ  كَمَا قَالَ : " وَجَعَلْنَا ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ آيَةً    " ( 50 - الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ) أَيْ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا آيَةً (  وَأُخَرُ ) جَمْعُ أُخْرَى وَلَمْ يَصْرِفْهُ لِأَنَّهُ مَعْدُولٌ عَنِ  الْآخَرِ ، مِثْلَ : عُمَرَ وَزُفَرَ ( مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ ) فَإِنْ قِيلَ  كَيْفَ فَرَّقَ هَاهُنَا بَيْنَ الْمُحْكَمِ وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ِ وَقَدْ  جَعَلَ كُلَّ الْقُرْآنِ مُحْكَمًا فِي مَوَاضِعَ أُخَرَ؟ . فَقَالَ : " الر كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ   " ( 1 - هُودٍ ) وَجَعَلَهُ كُلَّهُ مُتَشَابِهًا [ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ ] فَقَالَ : " اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ كِتَابًا مُتَشَابِهًا   " ( 23 - الزُّمَرِ . 

قِيلَ : حَيْثُ جَعَلَ الْكُلَّ مُحْكَمًا ، أَرَادَ أَنَّ الْكُلَّ حَقٌّ  لَيْسَ فِيهِ عَبَثٌ وَلَا هَزْلٌ ، وَحَيْثُ جَعَلَ الْكُلَّ مُتَشَابِهًا  أَرَادَ أَنَّ بَعْضَهُ يُشْبِهُ بَعْضًا فِي الْحَقِّ وَالصِّدْقِ وَفِي  الْحُسْنِ وَجَعَلَ هَاهُنَا بَعْضَهُ مُحْكَمًا وَبَعْضَهُ مُتَشَابِهًا 

وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِيهِمَا فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : الْمُحْكَمَاتُ هُنَّ الْآيَاتُ الثَّلَاثُ فِي سُورَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ " قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ   " ( 151 ) وَنَظِيرُهَا فِي بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ    " وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ أَلَّا تَعْبُدُوا إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ   " ( 23 - الْإِسْرَاءِ ) الْآيَاتِ وَعَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : الْمُتَشَابِهَا  تُ حُرُوفُ التَّهَجِّي فِي أَوَائِلِ السُّوَرِ   . 

وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ     : الْمُحْكَمُ مَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ وَمَا سِوَى  ذَلِكَ مُتَشَابِهٌ يُشْبِهُ بَعْضُهُ بَعْضًا فِي الْحَقِّ وَيُصَدِّقُ  بَعْضُهُ بَعْضًا ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلَّا الْفَاسِقِينَ   " ( 26 - الْبَقَرَةِ ) " وَيَجْعَلُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يَعْقِلُونَ   " ( 100 - يُونُسَ . 

وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ     : الْمُحْكَمُ النَّاسِخُ الَّذِي يُعْمَلُ بِهِ ، وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ  الْمَنْسُوخُ الَّذِي يُؤْمَنُ بِهِ وَلَا يُعْمَلُ بِهِ وَرَوَى عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : مُحْكَمَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ نَاسِخُهُ وَحَلَالُهُ  وَحَرَامُهُ وَحُدُودُهُ وَفَرَائِضُهُ وَمَا يُؤْمَنُ بِهِ وَيُعْمَلُ  بِهِ ، وَالْمُتَشَابِه  َاتُ مَنْسُوخُهُ وَمُقَدَّمُهُ وَمُؤَخَّرُهُ  وَأَمْثَالُهُ وَأَقْسَامُهُ وَمَا يُؤْمَنُ بِهِ وَلَا يُعْمَلُ بِهِ ،  وَقِيلَ : الْمُحْكَمَاتُ مَا أَوْقَفَ اللَّهُ الْخَلْقَ عَلَى مَعْنَاهُ  وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ مَا اسْتَأْثَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِعِلْمِهِ لَا سَبِيلَ  لِأَحَدٍ إِلَى عِلْمِهِ ، نَحْوَ الْخَبَرِ عَنْ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ  مِنْ خُرُوجِ الدَّجَّالِ ، وَنُزُولِ عِيسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، وَطُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا ، وَقِيَامِ السَّاعَةِ وَفَنَاءِ الدُّنْيَا   . 

وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ    : الْمُحْكَمُ مَا لَا يَحْتَمِلُ مِنَ التَّأْوِيلِ غَيْرَ وَجْهٍ وَاحِدٍ وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ مَا احْتَمَلَ أَوْجُهًا   [ ص: 9 ] 

وَقِيلَ : الْمُحْكَمُ مَا يُعْرَفُ مَعْنَاهُ وَتَكُونُ حُجَجُهَا  وَاضِحَةً وَدَلَائِلُهَا لَائِحَةً لَا تَشْتَبِهُ ، وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ  هُوَ الَّذِي يُدْرَكُ عِلْمُهُ بِالنَّظَرِ ، وَلَا يَعْرِفُ الْعَوَامُّ  تَفْصِيلَ الْحَقِّ فِيهِ مِنَ الْبَاطِلِ وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ :  الْمُحْكَمُ مَا يَسْتَقِلُّ بِنَفْسِهِ فِي الْمَعْنَى وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ  مَا لَا يَسْتَقِلُّ بِنَفْسِهِ إِلَّا بِرَدِّهِ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا فِي رِوَايَةِ [ بَاذَانَ    ] الْمُتَشَابِهُ حُرُوفُ التَّهَجِّي فِي أَوَائِلِ السُّوَرِ ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ رَهْطًا مِنَ الْيَهُودِ  مِنْهُمْ حُيَيُّ بْنُ أَخْطَبَ  وَكَعْبُ بْنُ الْأَشْرَفِ  وَنُظَرَاؤُهُمَ  ا ، أَتَوُا النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ لَهُ حُيَيٌّ     : بَلَغَنَا أَنَّهُ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْكَ ( الم ) فَنَنْشُدُكَ اللَّهَ  أَنَزَلَتْ عَلَيْكَ؟ قَالَ : " نَعَمْ " قَالَ : فَإِنْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ  حَقًّا فَإِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مُدَّةَ مُلْكِ أُمَّتِكَ ، هِيَ إِحْدَى  وَسَبْعُونَ سَنَةً فَهَلْ أُنْزِلَ غَيْرُهَا؟ قَالَ : " نَعَمْ ( المص ) "  قَالَ : فَهَذِهِ أَكْثَرُ هِيَ إِحْدَى وَسِتُّونَ وَمِائَةُ سَنَةٍ ،  قَالَ : فَهَلْ غَيْرُهَا؟ قَالَ : " نَعَمْ ( الر ) " . قَالَ : هَذِهِ  أَكْثَرُ هِيَ مِائَتَانِ وَإِحْدَى وَسَبْعُونَ سَنَةً وَلَقَدْ خَلَطْتَ  عَلَيْنَا فَلَا نَدْرِي أَبِكَثِيرِهِ نَأْخُذُ أَمْ بِقَلِيلِهِ وَنَحْنُ  مِمَّنْ لَا يُؤْمِنُ بِهَذَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ   ) . 

( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ ) أَيْ مَيْلٌ عَنِ الْحَقِّ وَقِيلَ شَكٌّ ( فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ   ) وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْمَعْنِيِّ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ . قَالَ الرَّبِيعُ    : هُمْ وَفْدُ نَجْرَانَ  خَاصَمُوا النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي عِيسَى  عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَامُ ، وَقَالُوا لَهُ : أَلَسْتَ تَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ كَلِمَةُ  اللَّهِ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ؟ قَالَ : " بَلَى " قَالُوا : حَسْبُنَا ،  فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ . 

وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : هُمُ الْيَهُودُ  طَلَبُوا عِلْمَ أَجَلِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ وَاسْتِخْرَاجَه  َا بِحِسَابِ الْجُمَّلِ وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : هُمُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : هُمُ الْخَوَارِجُ ،  وَكَانَ قَتَادَةُ  إِذَا قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ : ( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ   ) قَالَ : إِنْ لَمْ يَكُونُوا الْحَرُورِيَّةَ  وَالسَّبَئِيَّة  َ  فَلَا أَدْرِي مَنْ هُمْ ، وَقِيلَ : هُمْ جَمِيعُ الْمُبْتَدِعَةِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمُلَيْحِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ ،  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  أَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْلَمَةَ ،  أَنَا  يَزِيدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ التُّسْتَرِيُّ ،  عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ ،  عَنِ  الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَتْ : تَلَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ( هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ   ) - إِلَى قَوْلِهِ ( أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ) قَالَتْ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " فَإِذَا رَأَيْتِ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ سَمَّى اللَّهُ فَاحْذَرُوهُمْ   "   .   [ ص: 10 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( ابْتِغَاءَ الْفِتْنَةِ   ) طَلَبَ الشِّرْكِ قَالَهُ الرَّبِيعُ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ ،  وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : ابْتِغَاءَ الشُّبُهَاتِ وَاللَّبْسِ لِيُضِلُّوا بِهَا جُهَّالَهُمْ ( وَابْتِغَاءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ   ) تَفْسِيرِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ ، دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِعْ عَلَيْهِ صَبْرًا    " ( 78 - الْكَهْفِ ) وَقِيلَ : ابْتِغَاؤُهُ عَاقِبَتُهُ ، وَهُوَ  طَلَبُ أَجَلِ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ مِنْ حِسَابِ الْجُمَّلِ ، دَلِيلُهُ  قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا " ( 35 -  الْإِسْرَاءِ ) أَيْ عَاقِبَةً . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ  وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ ) اخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِي نَظْمِ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : الْوَاوُ فِي قَوْلِهِ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ وَاوُ  الْعَطْفِ يَعْنِي أَنَّ تَأْوِيلَ الْمُتَشَابِهِ يَعْلَمُهُ اللَّهُ وَيَعْلَمُهُ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ وَهُمْ مَعَ عِلْمِهِمْ ( يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ   ) وَهَذَا قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ  وَالرَّبِيعِ ،  وَعَلَى  هَذَا يَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ " يَقُولُونَ " حَالًا مَعْنَاهُ :  وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ قَائِلِينَ آمَنَّا بِهِ ، هَذَا كَقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : " مَا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى فَلِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى   " ( 7 - الْحَشْرِ ) ثُمَّ قَالَ : " لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ   " ( 8 - الْحَشْرِ ) إِلَى أَنْ قَالَ : " وَالَّذِينَ تبوؤا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ   " ( 9 - الْحَشْرِ ) ثُمَّ قَالَ " وَالَّذِينَ جَاءُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ   " ( 10 - الْحَشْرِ ) وَهَذَا عَطْفٌ عَلَى مَا سَبَقَ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : " يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا    " ( 10 - الْحَشْرِ ) يَعْنِي هُمْ مَعَ اسْتِحْقَاقِهِم  ُ الْفَيْءَ  يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ، أَيْ قَائِلِينَ عَلَى الْحَالِ . 

وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : أَنَا مِنَ الرَّاسِخِينَ فِي الْعِلْمِ ، وَرُوِيَ عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ    : أَنَا مِمَّنْ يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ 

وَذَهَبَ الْأَكْثَرُونَ إِلَى أَنَّ الْوَاوَ فِي قَوْلِهِ "  وَالرَّاسِخُونَ " وَاوُ الِاسْتِئْنَافِ ، وَتَمَّ الْكَلَامُ عِنْدَ  قَوْلِهِ : ( وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ   ) وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ   وَعَائِشَةَ   وَعُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرِوَايَةُ طَاوُوسَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، وَبِهِ قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَأَكْثَرُ التَّابِعِينَ وَاخْتَارَهُ الْكِسَائِيُّ  وَالْفَرَّاءُ   وَالْأَخْفَشُ ،  وَقَالُوا : لَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَ الْمُتَشَابِهِ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَيَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لِلْقُرْآنِ تَأْوِيلٌ اسْتَأْثَرَ اللَّهُ بِعِلْمِهِ لَمْ يُطْلِعْ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِهِ كَمَا اسْتَأْثَرَ بِعِلْمِ السَّاعَةِ ، وَوَقْتِ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ مِنْ مَغْرِبِهَا ، وَخُرُوجِ الدَّجَّالِ ، وَنُزُولِ عِيسَى  عَلَيْهِ  الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ وَنَحْوِهَا ، وَالْخَلْقُ مُتَعَبِّدُونَ فِي  الْمُتَشَابِهِ بِالْإِيمَانِ بِهِ وَفِي الْمُحْكَمِ بِالْإِيمَانِ بِهِ  وَالْعَمَلِ ، وَمِمَّا يُصَدِّقُ ذَلِكَ قِرَاءَةُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  إِنْ تَأْوِيلُهُ إِلَّا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ ، وَفِي حَرْفِ أُبَيٍّ    : وَيَقُولُ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ آمَنَّا بِهِ 

وَقَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ     : فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ انْتَهَى عِلْمُ الرَّاسِخِينَ فِي الْعِلْمِ  بِتَأْوِيلِ الْقُرْآنِ إِلَى أَنْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ  رَبِّنَا وَهَذَا قَوْلٌ أَقْيَسُ فِي الْعَرَبِيَّةِ وَأَشْبَهُ  بِظَاهِرِ الْآيَةِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ    ) أَيِ الدَّاخِلُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ هُمُ الَّذِينَ أَتْقَنُوا  عِلْمَهُمْ بِحَيْثُ لَا يَدْخُلُ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ شَكٌّ ، وَأَصْلُهُ  مِنْ رُسُوخِ الشَّيْءِ فِي الشَّيْءِ وَهُوَ ثُبُوتُهُ يُقَالُ : رَسَخَ  الْإِيمَانُ فِي قَلْبِ فُلَانٍ يَرْسُخُ رُسْخَا وَرُسُوخًا وَقِيلَ :  الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ عُلَمَاءُ مُؤْمِنِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَثْلَ   عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ سَلَامٍ   [ ص: 11 ] وَأَصْحَابِهِ دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " لَكِنِ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ   " ( 162 - النِّسَاءِ ) يَعْنِي ( الْمُدَارِسِينَ ) عِلْمَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَسُئِلَ مَالِكُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ عَنِ الرَّاسِخِينَ فِي الْعِلْمِ قَالَ : الْعَالِمُ الْعَامِلُ بِمَا عَلِمَ الْمُتَّبِعُ لَهُ وَقِيلَ : الرَّاسِخُ فِي الْعِلْمِ مَنْ وُجِدَ فِي عِلْمِهِ أَرْبَعَةُ أَشْيَاءَ    : التَّقْوَى بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ اللَّهِ ، وَالتَّوَاضُعُ بَيْنَهُ  وَبَيْنَ الْخَلْقِ ، وَالزُّهْدُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الدُّنْيَا ،  وَالْمُجَاهَدَة  ُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ نَفْسِهِ 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَمُجَاهِدٌ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ     : بِقَوْلِهِمْ آمَنَّا بِهِ سَمَّاهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى رَاسِخِينَ فِي  الْعِلْمِ ، فَرُسُوخُهُمْ فِي الْعِلْمِ قَوْلُهُمْ : آمَنَّا بِهِ ،  أَيْ بِالْمُتَشَابِه  ِ ( كُلٌّ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا    ) الْمُحْكَمُ وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ُ وَالنَّاسِخُ وَالْمَنْسُوخُ وَمَا  عَلِمْنَا وَمَا لَمْ نَعْلَمْ ( وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ ) وَمَا يَتَّعِظُ بِمَا  فِي الْقُرْآنِ ( إِلَّا أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ ) ذَوُو الْعُقُولِ
( رَبَّنَا لَا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ   ( 8 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( رَبَّنَا لَا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا    ) أَيْ وَيَقُولُ الرَّاسِخُونَ : رَبَّنَا لَا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا أَيْ  لَا تُمِلْهَا عَنِ الْحَقِّ وَالْهُدَى كَمَا أَزَغْتَ قُلُوبَ الَّذِينَ  فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ ( بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا   ) وَفَّقْتَنَا لِدِينِكَ وَالْإِيمَانِ بِالْمُحْكَمِ وَالْمُتَشَابِه  ِ مِنْ كِتَابِكَ ( وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ   ) أَعْطِنَا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ ( رَحْمَةً ) تَوْفِيقًا وَتَثْبِيتًا لِلَّذِي نَحْنُ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْإِيمَانِ وَالْهُدَى ، وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : تَجَاوُزًا وَمَغْفِرَةً ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ   ) 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْفَرَجِ الْمُظَفَّرُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ التَّمِيمِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ حَمْزَةُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ السَّهْمِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ بْنُ عَدِيٍّ الْحَافِظُ ،  أَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ الْقَاسِمِ الْقُرَشِيُّ يُعْرَفُ بِابْنِ الرَّوَّاسِ الْكَبِيرِ  بِدِمَشْقَ ،  أَنَا أَبُو مُسْهِرٍ عَبْدُ الْأَعْلَى بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ الْغَسَّانِيُّ ،  أَنَا صَدَقَةُ ،  أَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ زَيْدِ بْنِ جَابِرٍ ،  حَدَّثَنِي بِشْرُ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا إِدْرِيسَ الْخَوْلَانِيَّ  يَقُولُ : حَدَّثَنِي النَّوَّاسُ بْنُ سَمْعَانَ الْكِلَابِيُّ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :    " مَا مِنْ قَلْبٍ إِلَّا وَهُوَ بَيْنَ أُصْبُعَيْنِ مِنْ أَصَابِعِ  الرَّحْمَنِ ، إِذَا شَاءَ أَنْ يُقِيمَهُ أَقَامَهُ وَإِنْ شَاءَ أَنْ  يُزِيغَهُ أَزَاغَهُ " وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ :   " اللَّهُمَّ يَا مُقَلِّبَ الْقُلُوبِ ثَبِّتْ قُلُوبَنَا عَلَى دِينِكَ ، وَالْمِيزَانُ بِيَدِ الرَّحْمَنِ يَرْفَعُ قَوْمًا وَيَضَعُ آخَرِينَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ "   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْحِيرِيُّ ،  أَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ ،  أَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحِيمِ بْنُ مُنِيبٍ ،  أَنَا  يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ،  أَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِيَاسٍ الْجُرَيْرِيُّ  عَنْ غُنَيْمِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   " مَثَلُ الْقَلْبِ كَرِيشَةٍ بِأَرْضِ فَلَاةٍ تُقَلِّبُهَا   [ ص: 12 ] الرِّيَاحُ ظَهْرًا لِبَطْنٍ "   .
( رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ   ( 9 ) ) 

( إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلَا  أَوْلَادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ   ( 10 ) كَدَأْبِ  آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   ( 11 ) قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ   ( 12 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ    ) أَيْ لِقَضَاءِ يَوْمٍ ، وَقِيلَ : اللَّامُ بِمَعْنَى فِي ، أَيْ فِي  يَوْمٍ ( لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ ) أَيْ لَا شَكَّ فِيهِ ، وَهُوَ يَوْمُ  الْقِيَامَةِ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ   ) مِفْعَالٌ مِنَ الْوَعْدِ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ   ) لَنْ تَنْفَعَ وَلَنْ تَدْفَعَ ( عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ ، وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ  مِنْ بِمَعْنَى عِنْدَ ، أَيْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ( شَيْئًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ   ) 

( كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    : كَفِعْلِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  وَصَنِيعِهِمْ فِي الْكُفْرِ وَالتَّكْذِيبِ ، وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : كَسُنَّةِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ ،  وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ    : كَأَمْرِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  وَشَأْنِهِمْ ، وَقَالَ النَّضْرُ بْنُ شُمَيْلٍ    : كَعَادَةِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ ،  يُرِيدُ  عَادَةَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْكُفَّارِ فِي تَكْذِيبِ الرَّسُولِ وَجُحُودِ  الْحَقِّ كَعَادَةِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ ، ( وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ )  كَفَّارِ الْأُمَمِ الْمَاضِيَةِ؛ مِثْلِ عَادٍ  وَثَمُودَ  وَغَيْرِهِمْ ( كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ   ) فَعَاقَبَهُمُ اللَّهُ ( بِذُنُوبِهِمْ ) وَقِيلَ نَظْمُ الْآيَةِ : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُهُمْ   ) عِنْدَ حُلُولِ النِّقْمَةِ وَالْعُقُوبَةِ مِثْلَ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  وَكُفَّارِ الْأُمَمِ الْخَالِيَةِ أَخَذْنَاهُمْ فَلَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُهُمْ ( وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  بِالْيَاءِ  فِيهِمَا ، أَيْ أَنَّهُمْ يُغْلَبُونَ وَيُحْشَرُونَ ، وَقَرَأَ  الْآخَرُونَ بِالتَّاءِ فِيهِمَا ، عَلَى الْخِطَابِ ، أَيْ : قُلْ لَهُمْ :  إِنَّكُمْ سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : أَرَادَ مُشْرِكِي مَكَّةَ  مَعْنَاهُ : قُلْ لِكُفَّارِ مَكَّةَ    : سَتُغْلَبُونَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ ،   [ ص: 13 ] فَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ    " إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَالِبُكُمْ وَحَاشِرُكُمْ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ "   . 

وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ الْمُرَادُ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : الْيَهُودُ ،  وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : إِنَّ يَهُودَ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ  قَالُوا لَمَّا هَزَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ    : هَذَا - وَاللَّهِ - النَّبِيُّ الَّذِي بَشَّرَنَا بِهِ مُوسَى  لَا  تُرَدُّ لَهُ رَايَةٌ ، وَأَرَادُوا اتِّبَاعَهُ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ : لَا تَعْجَلُوا حَتَّى تَنْظُرُوا إِلَى وَقْعَةٍ أُخْرَى ،  فَلَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ أُحُدٍ  وَنُكِبَ  أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ شَكُّوا  فَغَلَبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الشَّقَاءُ ، فَلَمْ يُسْلِمُوا ، وَقَدْ كَانَ  بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  عَهْدٌ إِلَى مُدَّةٍ فَنَقَضُوا ذَلِكَ الْعَهْدَ وَانْطَلَقَ كَعْبُ بْنُ الْأَشْرَفِ  فِي سِتِّينَ رَاكِبًا إِلَى مَكَّةَ  لِيَسْتَفِزَّهُ  مْ  ، فَأَجْمَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ عَلَى قِتَالِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِيهِمْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ  .  

وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  عَنْ رِجَالِهِ وَرَوَاهُ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَيْضًا : أَنَّهُ لَمَّا أَصَابَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قُرَيْشًا بِبَدْرٍ وَرَجَعَ إِلَى  الْمَدِينَةِ جَمَعَ الْيَهُودَ  فِي سُوقِ بَنِي قَيْنُقَاعَ  وَقَالَ : " يَا مَعْشَرَ الْيَهُودِ  احْذَرُوا مِنَ اللَّهِ مِثْلَ مَا نَزَلَ بِقُرَيْشٍ  يَوْمَ  بَدْرٍ وَأَسْلِمُوا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْزِلَ بِكُمْ مِثْلُ مَا نَزَلَ  بِهِمْ فَقَدْ عَرَفْتُمْ أَنِّي نَبِيٌّ مُرْسَلٌ تَجِدُونَ ذَلِكَ فِي  كِتَابِكُمْ " فَقَالُوا : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  لَا  يَغُرَّنَّكَ أَنَّكَ لَقِيتَ قَوْمًا أَغْمَارًا لَا عِلْمَ لَهُمْ  بِالْحَرْبِ فَأَصَبْتَ مِنْهُمْ فُرْصَةً وَإِنَّا وَاللَّهِ لَوْ  قَاتَلْنَاكَ لَعَرَفْتَ أَنَّا نَحْنُ النَّاسُ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى ( قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ   ) تُهْزَمُونَ ( وَتُحْشَرُونَ ) فِي الْآخِرَةِ ( إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ ) ( وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ   ) الْفِرَاشُ ، أَيْ بِئْسَ مَا مُهِّدَ لَهُمْ يَعْنِي النَّارَ
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (54)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 13 إلى الاية 17
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي
*
( قَدْ  كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ  الْعَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ   ( 13 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ    ) وَلَمْ يَقُلْ قَدْ كَانَتْ لَكُمْ ، وَالْآيَةُ مُؤَنَّثَةٌ لِأَنَّهُ  رَدَّهَا إِلَى الْبَيَانِ أَيْ قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ بَيَانٌ ، فَذَهَبَ  إِلَى الْمَعْنَى . 

وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    :  إِنَّمَا ذُكِّرَ لِأَنَّهُ حَالَتِ الصِّفَةُ بَيْنَ الْفِعْلِ  وَالِاسْمِ الْمُؤَنَّثِ ، فَذُكِّرَ الْفِعْلُ ، وَكُلُّ مَا جَاءَ مِنْ  هَذَا النَّحْوِ فَهَذَا وَجْهُهُ ، فَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : قَدْ كَانَ  لَكُمْ آيَةٌ أَيْ عِبْرَةٌ وَدَلَالَةٌ عَلَى صِدْقِ مَا أَقُولُ  إِنَّكُمْ سَتَغْلِبُونَ ( فِي فِئَتَيْنِ   ) فِرْقَتَيْنِ وَأَصْلُهَا فَيْءُ الْحَرْبِ لِأَنَّ بَعْضَهُمْ يَفِيءُ إِلَى بَعْضٍ ( الْتَقَتَا ) يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ    ( فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ   ) طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ وَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَأَصْحَابُهُ ، وَكَانُوا ثَلَاثَمِائَةٍ وَثَلَاثَةَ عَشَرَ رَجُلًا ، سَبْعَةٌ   [ ص: 14 ] وَسَبْعُونَ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ ،  وَمِائَتَانِ وَسِتَّةٌ وَثَلَاثُونَ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ ،  وَصَاحِبُ رَايَةِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ   عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، وَصَاحِبُ رَايَةِ الْأَنْصَارِ  سَعْدُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ ،  وَكَانَ فِيهِمْ سَبْعُونَ بَعِيرًا وَفَرَسَانِ فَرَسٌ لِلْمِقْدَادِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  وَفَرَسٌ لِمَرْثَدِ بْنِ أَبِي مَرْثَدٍ  وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ رَجَّالَةٌ وَكَانَ مَعَهُمْ مِنَ السِّلَاحِ سِتَّةُ أَدْرُعٍ وَثَمَانِيَةُ سُيُوفٍ 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ   ) أَيْ فِرْقَةٌ أُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُو مَكَّةَ  وَكَانُوا تِسْعَمِائَةٍ وَخَمْسِينَ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْمُقَاتِلَةِ رَأْسُهُمْ عُتْبَةُ بْنُ رَبِيعَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ شَمْسٍ ،  وَفِيهِمْ مِائَةُ فَرَسٍ وَكَانَتْ حَرْبُ بَدْرٍ  أَوَّلُ مَشْهَدٍ شَهِدَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ( يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَيَعْقُوبُ  بِالتَّاءِ يَعْنِي تَرَوْنَ يَا مَعْشَرَ الْيَهُودِ  أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ  مِثْلَيِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ جَمَاعَةً مِنَ الْيَهُودِ  كَانُوا حَضَرُوا قِتَالَ بَدْرٍ  لِيَنْظُرُوا  عَلَى مَنْ تَكُونُ الدَّائِرَةُ فَرَأَوُا الْمُشْرِكِينَ مِثْلَيْ  عَدَدِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَرَأَوُا النُّصْرَةَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ  فَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مُعْجِزَةً وَآيَةً ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالْيَاءِ ،  وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي وَجْهِهِ : فَجَعَلَ بَعْضُهُمُ الرُّؤْيَةَ  لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ ثُمَّ لَهُ تَأْوِيلَانِ ، أَحَدُهُمَا يَرَى  الْمُسْلِمُونَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مِثْلَيْهِمْ كَمَا هُمْ ، فَإِنْ قِيلَ :  كَيْفَ قَالَ مِثْلَيْهِمْ وَهُمْ كَانُوا ثَلَاثَةَ أَمْثَالِهِمْ؟ قِيلَ :  هَذَا مِثْلُ قَوْلِ الرَّجُلِ وَعِنْدَهُ دِرْهَمٌ أَنَا أَحْتَاجُ إِلَى  مِثْلَيْ هَذَا الدِّرْهَمِ يَعْنِي إِلَى مِثْلَيْهِ سِوَاهُ فَيَكُونُ  ثَلَاثَةَ دَرَاهِمَ وَالتَّأْوِيلُ الثَّانِي - وَهُوَ الْأَصَحُّ - كَانَ  الْمُسْلِمُونَ يَرَوْنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ مِثْلَيْ عَدَدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ ،  قَلَّلَهُمُ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى فِي أَعْيُنِهِمْ حَتَّى رَأَوْهُمْ  سِتَّمِائَةٍ وَسِتَّةً وَعِشْرِينَ ثُمَّ قَلَّلَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  أَعْيُنِهِمْ فِي حَالَةٍ أُخْرَى حَتَّى رَأَوْهُمْ مِثْلَ عَدَدِ  أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : نَظَرْنَا إِلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ فَرَأَيْنَاهُمْ  يُضْعَفُونَ عَلَيْنَا ثُمَّ نَظَرْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ فَمَا رَأَيْنَاهُمْ  يَزِيدُونَ عَلَيْنَا رَجُلًا وَاحِدًا   . ثُمَّ قَلَّلَهُمُ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى أَيْضًا فِي أَعْيُنِهِمْ حَتَّى رَأَوْهُمْ عَدَدًا يَسِيرًا  أَقَلَّ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ [ قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ] حَتَّى قُلْتُ لِرَجُلٍ إِلَى جَنْبِي : تَرَاهُمْ  سَبْعِينَ ؟ قَالَ : أَرَاهُمْ مِائَةً قَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ : الرُّؤْيَةُ  رَاجِعَةٌ إِلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ يَعْنِي يَرَى الْمُشْرِكُونَ  الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِثْلَيْهِمْ قَلَّلَهُمُ اللَّهُ قَبْلَ الْقِتَالِ فِي  أَعْيُنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ لِيَجْتَرِئَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا  يَنْصَرِفُوا فَلَمَّا أَخَذُوا فِي الْقِتَالِ كَثَّرَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي  أَعْيُنِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ لِيَجْبُنُوا وَقَلَّلَهُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَجْتَرِئُوا فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " وَإِذْ يُرِيكُمُوهُمْ إِذِ الْتَقَيْتُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ قَلِيلًا وَيُقَلِّلُكُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِهِمْ   " ( 44 - الْأَنْفَالِ ) . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ   ) أَيْ فِي رَأْيِ الْعَيْنِ نُصِبَ بِنَزْعِ حَرْفِ الصَّنْعَةِ ( وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ   ) الَّذِي ذَكَرْتُ ( لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ   ) لِذَوِي الْعُقُولِ ، وَقِيلَ لِمَنْ أَبْصَرَ الْجَمْعَيْنِ
( زُيِّنَ  لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ  وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ  الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ   ( 14 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ   ) جَمْعُ شَهْوَةٍ وَهِيَ مَا تَدْعُو النَّفْسُ إِلَيْهِ ( مِنَ النِّسَاءِ   )   [ ص: 15 ] بَدَأَ بِهِنَّ لِأَنَّهُنَّ حَبَائِلُ الشَّيْطَانِ ( وَالْبَنِينَ وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ   ) جَمْعُ قِنْطَارٍ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ فَقَالَ الرَّبِيعُ بْنُ أَنَسٍ    : الْقِنْطَارُ الْمَالُ الْكَثِيرُ بَعْضُهُ عَلَى بَعْضٍ ، وَقَالَ مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : الْقِنْطَارُ أَلْفٌ وَمِائَتَا أُوقِيَّةٍ وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا [ وَالضَّحَّاكُ     ] أَلْفٌ وَمِائَتَا مِثْقَالٍ وَعَنْهُمَا رِوَايَةٌ أُخْرَى اثْنَا  عَشَرَ أَلْفَ دِرْهَمٍ وَأَلْفُ [ دِينَارٍ ] دِيَةُ أَحَدِكُمْ ، وَعَنِ الْحَسَنِ  الْقِنْطَارُ دِيَةُ أَحَدِكُمْ ، وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ     : هُوَ مِائَةُ أَلْفٍ وَمِائَةُ مَنٍّ وَمِائَةُ رَطْلٍ وَمِائَةُ  مِثْقَالٍ وَمِائَةُ دِرْهَمٍ ، وَلَقَدْ جَاءَ الْإِسْلَامُ يَوْمَ جَاءَ وَبِمَكَّةَ  مِائَةُ رَجُلٍ قَدْ قَنْطَرُوا ، وَقَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : ثَمَانُونَ أَلْفًا ، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا ، وَعَنِ  السُّدِّيِّ  قَالَ : أَرْبَعَةُ آلَافِ مِثْقَالٍ ، وَقَالَ الْحَكَمُ    : الْقِنْطَارُ مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ مِنْ مَالٍ ، وَقَالَ أَبُو نَضْرَةَ    : مِلْءُ مَسْكِ ثَوْرٍ ذَهَبًا أَوْ فِضَّةً 

وَسُمِّيَ قِنْطَارًا مِنَ الْإِحْكَامِ ، يُقَالُ : قَنْطَرْتُ الشَّيْءَ إِذَا أَحْكَمْتُهُ ، وَمِنْهُ سُمِّيَتِ الْقَنْطَرَةُ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ ) قَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : الْمُحَصَّنَةُ الْمُحْكَمَةُ ، وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هِيَ الْكَثِيرَةُ الْمُنَضَّدَةُ بَعْضُهَا فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ . وَقَالَ يَمَانٌ    : [ الْمَدْفُونَةُ ] وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ  الْمَضْرُوبَةُ الْمَنْقُوشَةُ حَتَّى صَارَتْ دَرَاهِمَ وَدَنَانِيرَ ، وَقَالَ [ الْفَرَّاءُ    ] الْمُضَعَّفَةُ ، فَالْقَنَاطِيرُ ثَلَاثَةٌ وَالْمُقَنْطَرَ  ةُ تِسْعَةٌ ( مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ   ) وَقِيلَ سُمِّيَ الذَّهَبُ ذَهَبًا لِأَنَّهُ يَذْهَبُ وَلَا يَبْقَى ، وَالْفِضَّةُ لِأَنَّهَا تَنْفَضُّ أَيْ تَتَفَرَّقُ ( وَالْخَيْلِ الْمُسَوَّمَةِ    ) الْخَيْلُ جَمْعٌ لَا وَاحِدَ لَهُ مِنْ لَفْظِهِ وَاحِدُهَا فَرَسٌ ،  كَالْقَوْمِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَنَحْوِهِمَا ، الْمُسَوَّمَةُ قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هِيَ الْمُطَهَّمَةُ الْحِسَانُ ، وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : تَسْوِيمُهَا حُسْنُهَا ، وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : هِيَ الرَّاعِيَةُ ، يُقَالُ : أَسَامَ الْخَيْلَ وَسَوَّمَهَا قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ     : هِيَ الْمُعَلَّمَةُ مِنَ السِّيمَاءِ وَالسِّيمَاءُ الْعَلَامَةُ ،  ثُمَّ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَالَ : سِيمَاهَا الشَّبَهُ وَاللَّوْنُ وَهُوَ  قَوْلُ قَتَادَةَ  وَقِيلَ : الْكَيُّ 

( وَالْأَنْعَامِ ) جَمْعُ النَّعَمِ ، وَهِيَ الْإِبِلُ وَالْبَقَرُ  وَالْغَنَمُ جَمْعٌ لَا وَاحِدَ لَهُ مِنْ لَفْظِهِ ( وَالْحَرْثِ )  يَعْنِي الزَّرْعَ ( ذَلِكَ ) الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَا ( مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا ) يُشِيرُ إِلَى أَنَّهَا مَتَاعٌ يَفْنَى ( وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ   ) أَيِ الْمَرْجِعِ ، فِيهِ تَزْهِيدٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَتَرْغِيبٌ فِي الْآخِرَةِ
( قُلْ  أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ  بِالْعِبَادِ   ( 15 ) ) 

( الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   ( 16 ) الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْمُنْفِقِين  َ وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالْأَسْحَارِ   ( 17 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( قُلْ  أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ   ) قَرَأَهُ الْعَامَّةُ بِكَسْرِ الرَّاءِ ، وَرَوَى أَبُو بَكْرٍ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ  بِضَمِّ الرَّاءِ ، وَهُمَا لُغَتَانِ كَالْعُدْوَانِ وَالْعِدْوَانِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمُلَيْحِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ ،  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  أَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  أَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ ،  حَدَّثَنِي ابْنُ وَهْبٍ ،  حَدَّثَنِي مَالِكٌ  عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  عَنْ  عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ    " إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى يَقُولُ لِأَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ : يَا  أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَقُولُونَ : لَبَّيْكَ رَبَّنَا وَسَعْدَيْكَ  وَالْخَيْرُ كُلُّهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ ، فَيَقُولُ : هَلْ رَضِيتُمْ؟  فَيَقُولُونَ وَمَا لَنَا لَا نَرْضَى يَا رَبُّ وَقَدْ أَعْطَيْتَنَا مَا  لَمْ تُعْطِ أَحَدًا مِنْ خَلْقِكَ؟ فَيَقُولُ : أَلَا أُعْطِيكُمْ  أَفْضَلَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ : يَا رَبُّ وَأَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَفْضَلُ  مِنْ ذَلِكَ؟ فَيَقُولُ : أَحِلُّ عَلَيْكُمْ رِضْوَانِي فَلَا أَسْخَطُ  عَلَيْكُمْ بَعْدَهُ أَبَدًا "   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ ) 

( الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ ) إِنْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَ مَحَلَّ الَّذِينَ خَفْضًا  رَدًّا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ ( لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا ) وَإِنْ شِئْتَ جَعَلْتَهُ  رَفْعًا عَلَى الِابْتِدَاءِ ، وَيُحْتَمَلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ نَصْبًا  تَقْدِيرُهُ أَعْنِي الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ ( رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا   ) صَدَّقْنَا ( فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا   ) اسْتُرْهَا عَلَيْنَا وَتَجَاوَزْ عَنَّا ( وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ   ) 

( الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ   ) إِنْ شِئْتَ نَصَبْتَهَا عَلَى الْمَدْحِ ، وَإِنْ شِئْتَ خَفَضْتَهَا عَلَى النَّعْتِ ، يَعْنِي الصَّابِرِينَ فِي أَدَاءِ الْأَمْرِ وَعَنِ ارْتِكَابِ النَّهْيِ ، وَعَلَى الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ ، وَالصَّادِقِينَ فِي إِيمَانِهِمْ ، قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هُمْ قَوْمٌ صَدَقَتْ نِيَّاتُهُمْ وَاسْتَقَامَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَأَلْسِنَتُهُم  ْ فَصَدَقُوا فِي السِّرِّ وَالْعَلَانِيَة  ِ ( وَالْقَانِتِينَ ) الْمُطِيعِينَ الْمُصَلِّينَ   ( وَالْمُنْفِقِين  َ ) أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ   ( وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالْأَسْحَارِ   ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَقَتَادَةُ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : يَعْنِي الْمُصَلِّينَ بِالْأَسْحَارِ وَعَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : هُمُ الَّذِينَ يُصَلُّونَ الصُّبْحَ فِي الْجَمَاعَةِ ، وَقِيلَ بِالسَّحَرِ لِقُرْبِهِ مِنَ   [ ص: 17 ] الصُّبْحِ وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : مَدُّوا الصَّلَاةَ إِلَى السَّحَرِ ثُمَّ اسْتَغْفَرُوا ، وَقَالَ نَافِعٌ  كَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يُحْيِي اللَّيْلَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : يَا نَافِعُ  أَسْحَرْنَا؟  فَأَقُولُ : لَا فَيُعَاوِدُ الصَّلَاةَ فَإِذَا قُلْتُ : نَعَمْ قَعَدَ  يَسْتَغْفِرُ اللَّهَ وَيَدْعُو حَتَّى يُصْبِحَ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمُلَيْحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدِ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ الْمَخْلَدِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ السَّرَّاجُ ،  أَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ [ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ]  أَنَا يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ،  عَنْ سُهَيْلِ بْنِ أَبِي صَالِحٍ ،  عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ :    " يَنْزِلُ اللَّهُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ حِينَ  يَبْقَى ثُلُثُ اللَّيْلِ فَيَقُولُ : أَنَا الْمَلِكُ أَنَا الْمَلِكُ ،  مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَدْعُونِي فَأَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ؟ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي  يَسْأَلُنِي فَأُعْطِيهِ؟ مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يَسْتَغْفِرُنِي فَأَغْفِرُ  لَهُ "   . 

وَحُكِيَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  أَنَّ لُقْمَانَ  قَالَ  لِابْنِهِ : يَا بُنَيَّ لَا تَكُنْ أَعْجَزَ مِنْ هَذَا الدِّيكِ  يُصَوِّتُ مِنَ الْأَسْحَارِ وَأَنْتَ نَائِمٌ عَلَى فِرَاشِكَ .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (55)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 18 إلى الاية 21
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( شَهِدَ  اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو  الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ   ( 18 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ   ) قِيلَ : نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي نَصَارَى نَجْرَانَ    . وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : قَدِمَ حَبْرَانِ مِنْ أَحْبَارِ الشَّامِ  عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَلَمَّا أَبْصَرَا الْمَدِينَةَ  قَالَ : أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ مَا أَشْبَهَ هَذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ  بِصِفَةِ مَدِينَةِ  النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الَّذِي يَخْرُجُ فِي آخِرِ  الزَّمَانِ؟ فَلَمَّا دَخَلَا عَلَيْهِ عَرَفَاهُ بِالصِّفَةِ ، فَقَالَا  لَهُ : أَنْتَ مُحَمَّدٌ ،  قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَا لَهُ : وَأَنْتَ أَحْمَدُ؟  قَالَ : " أَنَا مُحَمَّدٌ  وَأَحْمَدُ     " قَالَا لَهُ : فَإِنَّا نَسْأَلُكَ عَنْ شَيْءٍ فَإِنْ أَخْبَرْتَنَا  بِهِ آمَنَّا بِكَ وَصَدَّقْنَاكَ ، فَقَالَ : اسْأَلَا ، فَقَالَا :  أَخْبِرْنَا عَنْ أَعْظَمِ شَهَادَةٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ،  فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ، فَأَسْلَمَ الرَّجُلَانِ   . 

قَوْلُهُ ( شَهِدَ اللَّهُ   ) أَيْ بَيَّنَ اللَّهُ لِأَنَّ الشَّهَادَةَ تُبَيِّنُ ، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : حَكَمَ اللَّهُ [ وَقِيلَ : عَلِمَ اللَّهُ ] وَقِيلَ : أَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ .   [ ص: 18 ] 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الْأَرْوَاحَ قَبْلَ الْأَجْسَادِ  بِأَرْبَعَةِ آلَافِ سَنَةٍ ، وَخَلَقَ الْأَرْزَاقَ قَبْلَ الْأَرْوَاحِ  بِأَرْبَعَةِ آلَافِ سَنَةٍ ، فَشَهِدَ بِنَفْسِهِ لِنَفْسِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ  خَلَقَ الْخَلْقَ حِينَ كَانَ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ سَمَاءٌ وَلَا أَرْضٌ وَلَا  بَرٌّ وَلَا بَحْرٌ فَقَالَ : ( شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ   ) 

وَقَوْلُهُ : ( وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ ) أَيْ وَشَهِدَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ قِيلَ :  مَعْنَى شَهَادَةِ اللَّهِ الْإِخْبَارُ وَالْإِعْلَامُ ، وَمَعْنَى  شَهَادَةِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ الْإِقْرَارُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى  ( وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ   ) يَعْنِي الْأَنْبِيَاءَ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّلَامُ 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَيْسَانَ  يَعْنِي : الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  وَالْأَنْصَارَ  وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : عُلَمَاءُ مُؤْمِنِي أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَلَامٍ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : يَعْنِي جَمِيعَ عُلَمَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ( قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ    ) أَيْ بِالْعَدْلِ وَنَظْمُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ شَهِدَ اللَّهُ قَائِمًا  بِالْقِسْطِ ، نَصْبٌ عَلَى الْحَالِ ، وَقِيلَ : نَصْبٌ عَلَى الْقَطْعِ ،  وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ ( قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ    ) أَيْ قَائِمًا بِتَدْبِيرِ الْخَلْقِ كَمَا يُقَالُ : فُلَانٌ قَائِمٌ  بِأَمْرِ فُلَانٍ ، أَيْ مُدَبِّرٌ لَهُ وَمُتَعَهِّدٌ لِأَسْبَابِهِ ،  وَقَائِمٌ بِحَقِّ فُلَانٍ أَيْ مُجَازٍ لَهُ فَاللَّهُ جَلَّ جَلَالُهُ  مُدَبِّرٌ رَازِقٌ مُجَازٍ بِالْأَعْمَالِ ( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ) .
. . . ( إِنَّ  الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ  وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   ( 19 ) ) 

( إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ   ) يَعْنِي الدِّينَ الْمَرْضِيَّ الصَّحِيحَ ، كَمَا قَالَ تَعَالَى : " وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلَامَ دِينًا   " ( 3 - الْمَائِدَةِ ) وَقَالَ " وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الْإِسْلَامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ   " ( 85 - آلِ عِمْرَانَ ) وَفَتَحَ الْكِسَائِيُّ  الْأَلِفَ  مِنْ : أَنَّ الدِّينَ رَدًّا عَلَى أَنَّ الْأَوْلَى تَقْدِيرُهُ شَهِدَ  اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَشَهِدَ أَنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ ، أَوْ شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  الْإِسْلَامُ بِأَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ ، وَكَسَرَ الْبَاقُونَ  الْأَلِفَ عَلَى الِابْتِدَاءِ ، وَالْإِسْلَامُ هُوَ  الدُّخُولُ فِي السِّلْمِ وَهُوَ الِانْقِيَادُ وَالطَّاعَةُ ، يُقَالُ :  أَسْلَمَ أَيْ دَخَلَ فِي السِّلْمِ وَاسْتَسْلَمَ ، قَالَ قَتَادَةُ  فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ    ) قَالَ : شَهَادَةُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَالْإِقْرَارُ  بِمَا جَاءَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَهُوَ دِينُ اللَّهِ الَّذِي  شَرَعَ لِنَفْسِهِ وَبَعَثَ بِهِ رُسُلَهُ وَدَلَّ عَلَيْهِ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ [  وَلَا يَقْبَلُ غَيْرَهُ وَلَا يَجْزِي إِلَّا بِهِ ]   . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ ،  أَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو عَمْرٍو الْفُرَاتِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو مُوسَى عِمْرَانُ بْنُ مُوسَى ،  أَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ ،  أَنَا عَمَّارُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْمُخْتَارِ ،  حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَنْ غَالِبٍ الْقَطَّانِ  قَالَ : أَتَيْتُ الْكُوفَةَ  فِي تِجَارَةٍ فَنَزَلْتُ قَرِيبًا مِنَ الْأَعْمَشِ  وَكُنْتُ أَخْتَلِفُ إِلَيْهِ فَلَمَّا كَانَتْ ذَاتُ لَيْلَةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَنْحَدِرَ إِلَى   [ ص: 19 ] الْبَصْرَةِ ،  فَإِذَا الْأَعْمَشُ  قَائِمٌ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ يَتَهَجَّدُ ، فَمَرَّ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ ( شَهِدَ  اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو  الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ   ) ثُمَّ قَالَ الْأَعْمَشُ    : وَأَنَا أَشْهَدُ بِمَا شَهِدَ اللَّهُ بِهِ وَأَسْتَوْدِعُ اللَّهَ هَذِهِ الشَّهَادَةَ وَهِيَ لِي عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَدِيعَةٌ ( إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الْإِسْلَامُ    ) قَالَهَا مِرَارًا قُلْتُ لَقَدْ سَمِعَ فِيهَا شَيْئًا ، فَصَلَّيْتُ  مَعَهُ وَوَدَّعْتُهُ ، ثُمَّ قُلْتُ : إِنِّي سَمِعْتُكَ تَقْرَأُ آيَةً  تُرَدِّدُهَا فَمَا بَلَغَكَ فِيهَا؟ [ قَالَ لِي : أَوَمَا بَلَغَكَ مَا  فِيهَا؟ قُلْتُ : أَنَا عِنْدَكَ مُنْذُ سَنَتَيْنِ لَمْ تُحَدِّثْنِي ]  قَالَ : وَاللَّهِ لَا أُحَدِّثُكَ بِهَا إِلَى سَنَةٍ ، فَكَتَبْتُ عَلَى  بَابِهِ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ وَأَقَمْتُ سَنَةً ، فَلَمَّا مَضَتِ السَّنَةُ  قُلْتُ : يَا أَبَا مُحَمَّدٍ  قَدْ مَضَتِ السَّنَةُ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي أَبُو وَائِلٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ    " يُجَاءُ بِصَاحِبِهَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ : إِنَّ  لِعَبْدِي هَذَا عِنْدِي عَهْدًا ، وَأَنَا أَحَقُّ مَنْ وَفَّى  بِالْعَهْدِ ، أَدْخِلُوا عَبْدِيَ الْجَنَّةَ "   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْيَهُودِ  وَالنَّصَارَى  حِينَ تَرَكُوا الْإِسْلَامَ أَيْ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ فِي نُبُوَّةِ مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ ، يَعْنِي بَيَانَ نَعْتِهِ فِي كُتُبِهِمْ ، وَقَالَ الرَّبِيعُ    : إِنَّ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ لَمَّا حَضَرَهُ الْمَوْتُ دَعَا سَبْعِينَ رَجُلًا مِنْ أَحْبَارِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  فَاسْتَوْدَعَهُ  مُ التَّوْرَاةَ وَاسْتَخْلَفَ يُوشَعَ بْنَ نُونٍ ،  فَلَمَّا  مَضَى الْقَرْنُ الْأَوَّلُ وَالثَّانِي وَالثَّالِثُ وَقَعَتِ  الْفُرْقَةُ بَيْنَهُمْ وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  أَبْنَاءِ أُولَئِكَ السَّبْعِينَ حَتَّى أَهْرَقُوا بَيْنَهُمُ الدِّمَاءَ  ، وَوَقَعَ الشَّرُّ وَالِاخْتِلَافُ ، وَذَلِكَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ يَعْنِي بَيَانَ مَا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ ( بَغْيًا  بَيْنَهُمْ ) أَيْ طَلَبًا لِلْمُلْكِ وَالرِّيَاسَةِ ، فَسَلَّطَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْجَبَابِرَةَ وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي نَصَارَى نَجْرَانَ  وَمَعْنَاهَا ( وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ   ) يَعْنِي الْإِنْجِيلَ فِي أَمْرِ عِيسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ وَفَرَّقُوا الْقَوْلَ فِيهِ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ وَاحِدٌ وَأَنَّ عِيسَى  عَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ( بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ ) أَيْ لِلْمُعَادَاةِ وَالْمُخَالَفَة  ِ ( وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ   )   .
   ( فَإِنْ  حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ وَقُلْ  لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّين  َ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ فَإِنْ  أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ  الْبَلَاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ   ( 20 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ   ) أَيْ خَاصَمُوكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  فِي الدِّينِ ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ  وَالنَّصَارَى  قَالُوا : لَسْنَا عَلَى مَا سَمَّيْتَنَا بِهِ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  إِنَّمَا الْيَهُودِيَّةُ وَالنَّصْرَانِي  َّةُ نَسَبٌ ، وَالدِّينُ هُوَ الْإِسْلَامُ وَنَحْنُ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ( فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ    ) أَيِ انْقَدْتُ لِلَّهِ وَحْدَهُ بِقَلْبِي وَلِسَانِي وَجَمِيعِ  جَوَارِحِي ، وَإِنَّمَا خُصَّ الْوَجْهُ لِأَنَّهُ أَكْرَمُ الْجَوَارِحِ  مِنَ الْإِنْسَانِ وَفِيهِ بَهَاؤُهُ ، فَإِذَا خَضَعَ وَجْهُهُ لِلشَّيْءِ  خَضَعَ لَهُ جَمِيعُ جَوَارِحِهِ ، وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : مَعْنَاهُ أَخْلَصْتُ عَمَلِي لِلَّهِ ( وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ   ) أَيْ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي أَسْلَمَ كَمَا أَسْلَمْتُ ، وَأَثْبَتَ نَافِعٌ  وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو  الْيَاءَ  فِي قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى ( اتَّبَعَنِي ) عَلَى الْأَصْلِ وَحَذَفَهَا  الْآخَرُونَ عَلَى الْخَطِّ لِأَنَّهَا فِي الْمُصْحَفِ بِغَيْرِ يَاءٍ 

وَقَوْلُهُ : ( وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالْأُمِّيِّين  َ   ) يَعْنِي الْعَرَبَ ( أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ ) لَفْظُهُ اسْتِفْهَامٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ أَمْرٌ ، أَيْ أَسْلِمُوا كَمَا قَالَ " فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ   " ( 91 - الْمَائِدَةِ ) أَيِ انْتَهُوا ، ( فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا   ) فَقَرَأَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ فَقَالَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ   : أَسْلَمْنَا ، فَقَالَ لِلْيَهُودِ    : أَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ عِيسَى  كَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ وَعَبْدُهُ وَرَسُولُهُ قَالُوا : مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ ، وَقَالَ لِلنَّصَارَى    : أَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ عِيسَى  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولُهُ ؟ قَالُوا : مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَنْ يَكُونَ عِيسَى  عَبْدًا فَقَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلَاغُ   ) أَيْ تَبْلِيغُ الرِّسَالَةِ وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ الْهِدَايَةُ ( وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ ) عَالِمٌ بِمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ وَبِمَنْ لَا يُؤْمِنُ .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (56)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 21 إلى الاية 25
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ  بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ  النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   ( 21 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ   ) يَجْحَدُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَعْنِي الْقُرْآنَ ، وَهُمُ الْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى    ( وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ    : وَيُقَاتِلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ ، قَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : كَانَ الْوَحْيُ يَأْتِي عَلَى [ أَنْبِيَاءِ ] بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَلَمْ  يَكُنْ يَأْتِيهِمْ كِتَابٌ ، فَيُذَكِّرُونَ قَوْمَهُمْ فَيُقْتَلُونَ ،  فَيَقُومُ رِجَالٌ مِمَّنِ اتَّبَعَهُمْ وَصَدَّقَهُمْ فَيُذَكِّرُونَ  قَوْمَهُمْ فَيُقْتَلُونَ أَيْضًا فَهُمُ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ ،  أَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ ،  أَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ فَنْجُوَيْهِ الدَّيْنَوَرِيّ  ُ ،  أَنَا أَبُو نَصْرٍ مَنْصُورُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ النُّهَاوَنْدِي  ُّ ،  أَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى بْنِ الْجَارُودِ ،  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَيَّانَ ،  أَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ ( حِمْيَرَ )  ، أَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مَوْلَى بَنِي أَسَدٍ  عَنْ مَكْحُولٍ  عَنْ  قَبِيصَةَ بْنِ ذُؤَيْبٍ الْخُزَاعِيِّ   [ ص: 21 ] عَنْ  أَبِي عُبَيْدَةَ بْنِ الْجَرَّاحِ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ : قُلْتُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أَيُّ النَّاسِ أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ؟ قَالَ  : " رَجُلٌ قَتَلَ نَبِيًّا أَوْ رَجُلًا أَمَرَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَى  عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ " ثُمَّ قَرَأَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ ( وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ    ) إِلَى أَنِ انْتَهَى إِلَى قَوْلِهِ ( وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ )  ثُمَّ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " يَا أَبَا عُبَيْدَةَ  قَتَلَتْ  بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ ثَلَاثَةً وَأَرْبَعِينَ نَبِيًّا فِي أَوَّلِ  النَّهَارِ فِي سَاعَةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ، فَقَامَ مِائَةٌ وَاثْنَا عَشَرَ  رَجُلًا مَنْ عُبَّادِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  أَمَرُوا  مَنْ قَتَلَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَنَهَوْهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ ،  فَقَتَلُوهُمْ جَمِيعًا فِي آخِرِ النَّهَارِ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ فَهُمُ  الَّذِينَ ذَكَرَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْآيَةَ فِيهِمْ .  . . " ( بَشِّرْهُمْ ) أَخْبِرْهُمْ ( بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ   )  وَجِيعٍ ، وَإِنَّمَا أَدْخَلَ الْفَاءَ عَلَى خَبَرِ إِنَّ وَتَقْدِيرُهُ  الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ وَيَقْتُلُونَ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا  يُقَالُ : إِنَّ زَيْدًا فَقَائِمٌ 
( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ   ( 22 ) أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ  وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   ( 23 ) ) 

( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَبِطَتْ   ) بَطَلَتْ ( أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ   ) وَبُطْلَانُ الْعَمَلِ فِي الدُّنْيَا أَنْ لَا يُقْبَلَ وَفِي الْآخِرَةِ أَلَّا يُجَازَى عَلَيْهِ   . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ   ) يَعْنِي الْيَهُودَ    ( يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ   ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ ، فَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هُمُ الْيَهُودُ  دُعُوا إِلَى حُكْمِ الْقُرْآنِ فَأَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ 

وَرَوَى الضَّحَّاكُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا فِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى جَعَلَ  الْقُرْآنَ حُكْمًا فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَحَكَمَ الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى الْيَهُودِ  وَالنَّصَارَى  أَنَّهُمْ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْهُدَى فَأَعْرَضُوا عَنْهُ ، وَقَالَ الْآخَرُونَ : هُوَ التَّوْرَاةُ 

وَرَوَى سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا قَالَ : دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بَيْتَ الْمِدْرَاسِ عَلَى جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ ،  فَدَعَاهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ . فَقَالَ لَهُ نُعَيْمُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو  وَالْحَارِثُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ    : عَلَى أَيِّ دِينٍ أَنْتَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ؟  فَقَالَ : عَلَى مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ،  قَالَا إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  كَانَ يَهُودِيًّا ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :   [ ص: 22 ]    " فَهَلُمُّوا إِلَى التَّوْرَاةِ فَهِيَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ "  فَأَبَيَا عَلَيْهِ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ 

وَرَوَى الْكَلْبِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّ رَجُلًا وَامْرَأَةً مِنْ أَهْلِ خَيْبَرَ  زَنَيَا  وَكَانَ فِي كِتَابِهِمُ الرَّجْمُ ، فَكَرِهُوا رَجْمَهُمَا  لِشَرَفِهِمَا فِيهِمْ فَرَفَعُوا أَمْرَهُمَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَرَجَوْا أَنْ يَكُونَ عِنْدَهُ  رُخْصَةٌ فَحَكَمَ عَلَيْهِمَا بِالرَّجْمِ فَقَالَ لَهُ النُّعْمَانُ بْنُ أَوْفَى  وَبَحْرِيُّ بْنُ عَمْرٍو    : جُرْتَ عَلَيْهِمَا يَا مُحَمَّدُ  لَيْسَ  عَلَيْهِمَا الرَّجْمُ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ " بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ " قَالُوا : قَدْ  أَنْصَفَتْنَا قَالَ " فَمَنْ أَعْلَمُكُمْ بِالتَّوْرَاةِ " قَالُوا  رَجُلٌ أَعْوَرُ يَسْكُنُ فَدَكَ  يُقَالُ لَهُ ابْنُ صُورِيَّا ،  فَأَرْسَلُوا إِلَيْهِ فَقَدِمَ الْمَدِينَةَ ،  وَكَانَ جِبْرِيلُ  قَدْ  وَصَفَهُ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ  لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " أَنْتَ ابْنُ صُورِيَّا؟    " قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ : " أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ الْيَهُودِ     " ؟ قَالَ : كَذَلِكَ يَزْعُمُونَ قَالَ : فَدَعَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ ، فِيهَا  الرَّجْمُ مَكْتُوبٌ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ : " اقْرَأْ " فَلَمَّا أَتَى عَلَى  آيَةِ الرَّجْمِ وَضَعَ كَفَّهُ عَلَيْهَا وَقَرَأَ مَا بَعْدَهَا عَلَى  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَلَامٍ     : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ قَدْ جَاوَزَهَا فَقَامَ فَرَفَعَ كَفَّهُ عَنْهَا  ثُمَّ قَرَأَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وَعَلَى الْيَهُودِ  بِأَنَّ  الْمُحْصَنَ وَالْمُحْصَنَةَ إِذَا زَنَيَا وَقَامَتْ عَلَيْهِمَا  الْبَيِّنَةُ رُجِمَا ، وَإِنْ كَانَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ حُبْلَى تُرُبِّصَ  بِهَا حَتَّى تَضَعَ مَا فِي بَطْنِهَا ، فَأَمَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالْيَهُودِيَّ  يْنِ فَرُجِمَا ، فَغَضِبَ الْيَهُودُ  لِذَلِكَ وَانْصَرَفُوا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( أَلَمْ  تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ  وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ   )   .
( ذَلِكَ  بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا  مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي دِينِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ   ( 24 ) فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ   ( 25 ) ) 

( ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلَّا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي دِينِهِمْ    ) وَالْغُرُورُ هُوَ الْإِطْمَاعُ فِيمَا لَا يَحْصُلُ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ (  مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ ) وَالِافْتِرَاءُ اخْتِلَاقُ الْكَذِبِ . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ    ) أَيْ فَكَيْفَ حَالُهُمْ أَوْ كَيْفَ يَصْنَعُونَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ (  لِيَوْمٍ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ ) [ وَهُوَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ ] (  وَوُفِّيَتْ ) [ وُفِّرَتْ ] ( كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ ) أَيْ جَزَاءَ  مَا كَسَبَتْ   [ ص: 23 ] مِنْ خَيْرٍ أَوْ شَرٍّ ( وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ ) أَيْ لَا يُنْقَصُ مِنْ حَسَنَاتِهِمْ وَلَا يُزَادُ عَلَى سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (57)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 26 إلى الاية 30
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء بيدك الخير إنك على كل شيء قدير   ( 26 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( قل اللهم مالك الملك   ) قال قتادة  ذكر أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سأل ربه أن يجعل ملك فارس  والروم  في أمته فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما  وأنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه لما افتتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  وعد أمته ملك فارس  والروم  قال المنافقون واليهود    : هيهات هيهات من أين لمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ملك فارس والروم؟ وهم أعز وأمنع من ذلك ألم يكف محمدا  مكة  والمدينة  حتى طمع في ملك فارس  والروم؟  فأنزل    الله هذه الآية ( قل اللهم ) قيل : معناه يا الله فلما حذف حرف النداء   زيد  الميم في آخره ، وقال قوم : للميم فيه معنى ، ومعناها يا ألله أمنا   بخير  أي : اقصدنا ، حذف منه حرف النداء كقولهم : هلم إلينا ، كان أصله هل   أم  إلينا ، ثم كثرت في الكلام فحذفت الهمزة استخفافا وربما خففوا أيضا   فقالوا :  لاهم ، قوله ( مالك الملك   ) [ يعني يا مالك الملك ] أي مالك العباد وما ملكوا ، وقيل يا مالك السماوات والأرض ، وقال الله تعالى في بعض الكتب :      " أنا الله ملك الملوك ، ومالك الملوك ، وقلوب الملوك ونواصيهم بيدي  فإن   العباد أطاعوني جعلتهم عليهم رحمة وإن عصوني جعلتهم عليهم عقوبة فلا    تشتغلوا بسب الملوك ولكن توبوا إلي أعطفهم عليكم "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( تؤتي الملك من تشاء   ) قال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : يعني ملك النبوة وقال الكلبي    : تؤتي الملك من تشاء محمدا  وأصحابه ( وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء   ) أبي جهل  وصناديد قريش  وقيل : تؤتي الملك من تشاء : العرب وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء : فارس والروم ، وقال  السدي  تؤتي الملك من تشاء ، آتى الله الأنبياء عليهم السلام وأمر العباد بطاعتهم ( وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء   ) نزعه من الجبارين وأمر العباد بخلافهم ، وقيل تؤتي من تشاء : آدم  وولده وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء إبليس وجنوده 

وقوله تعالى : ( وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء   ) قال عطاء  تعز من تشاء : المهاجرين  والأنصار  وتذل من تشاء : فارس  والروم ،  وقيل تعز من تشاء محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه حتى دخلوا مكة  في عشرة آلاف ظاهرين عليها ، وتذل من تشاء : أبا جهل  وأصحابه حتى حزت رءوسهم وألقوا في القليب ، وقيل تعز من   [ ص:   24 ] تشاء  بالإيمان والهداية ، وتذل من تشاء بالكفر والضلالة ، وقيل تعز   من تشاء  بالطاعة وتذل من تشاء بالمعصية ، وقيل تعز من تشاء بالنصر وتذل  من  تشاء  بالقهر ، وقيل تعز من تشاء بالغنى وتذل من تشاء بالفقر ، وقيل  تعز  من تشاء  بالقناعة والرضى وتذل من تشاء بالحرص والطمع ( بيدك الخير   ) أي بيدك الخير والشر فاكتفى بذكر أحدهما قال تعالى : " سرابيل تقيكم الحر   " ( 81 - النحل ) أي الحر والبرد فاكتفى بذكر أحدهما ( إنك على كل شيء قدير   ) .
( تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب   ( 27 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( تولج الليل في النهار   ) أي تدخل الليل في النهار حتى يكون النهار خمس عشرة ساعة والليل تسع ساعات ( وتولج النهار في الليل   ) حتى يكون الليل خمس عشرة ساعة والنهار تسع ساعات ، فما نقص من أحدهما زاد في الآخر ( وتخرج الحي من الميت وتخرج الميت من الحي   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم    " الميت " بتشديد الياء هاهنا وفي الأنعام ويونس والروم وفي الأعراف " لبلد ميت " وفي فاطر " إلى بلد ميت " زاد نافع    " أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه   " ( 122 - الأنعام ) و " لحم أخيه ميتا   " ( 12 - الحجرات ) و " الأرض الميتة أحييناها   " ( 33 - يس ) فشددها ، والآخرون يخففونها ، وشدد يعقوب    " يخرج الحي من الميت " " لحم أخيه ميتا " قال ابن مسعود   وسعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد  وقتادة    : معنى الآية : يخرج الحيوان من النطفة وهي ميتة ، ويخرج النطفة من الحيوان 

وقال عكرمة  والكلبي    : يخرج الحي من الميت أي الفرخ من البيضة ويخرج البيضة من الطير ، وقال الحسن   وعطاء    . يخرج المؤمن من الكافر ويخرج الكافر من المؤمن ، فالمؤمن حي الفؤاد ، والكافر ميت الفؤاد قال الله تعالى : " أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه   " ( 122 - الأنعام ) وقال الزجاج    : يخرج النبات الغض الطري من الحب اليابس ، ويخرج الحب اليابس من النبات الحي النامي   ( وترزق من تشاء بغير حساب   ) من غير تضييق [ ولا تقتير ] . 

أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد الحنفي ،  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا أبو جعفر عبد الله بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الهاشمي ،  أنا محمد بن علي بن زيد الصائغ ،  أنا محمد بن أبي الأزهر ،  أنا الحارث بن عمير ،  أنا  جعفر بن محمد  عن أبيه عن جده عن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال   [ ص: 25 ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " إن فاتحة الكتاب وآية الكرسي والآيتين من آل عمران ( شهد الله   - إلى قوله - إن الدين عند الله الإسلام   - و - قل اللهم مالك الملك      - إلى قوله - بغير حساب ) معلقات ، ما بينهن وبين الله عز وجل حجاب ،   قلن  : يا رب تهبطنا إلى أرضك وإلى من يعصيك؟ قال الله عز وجل : بي حلفت لا    يقرؤكن أحد من عبادي دبر كل صلاة إلا جعلت الجنة مثواه على ما كان منه    ولأسكننه في حظيرة القدس ولنظرت إليه بعيني المكنونة كل يوم سبعين مرة    ولقضيت له كل يوم سبعين حاجة أدناها المغفرة ولأعذته من كل عدو وحاسد    ونصرته منهم " رواه الحارث  عن عمرو  وهو ضعيف
( لا  يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين   ومن يفعل ذلك فليس من الله  في شيء إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة ويحذركم الله   نفسه وإلى الله المصير   ( 28 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( لا يتخذ المؤمنون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : كان الحجاج بن عمرو بن أبي الحقيق  وقيس بن زيد    ( يظنون ) بنفر من الأنصار  ليفتنوهم عن دينهم ، فقال رفاعة بن المنذر   وعبد الله بن جبير  وسعيد بن خيثمة  لأولئك النفر : اجتنبوا هؤلاء اليهود  لا يفتنونكم عن دينكم ، فأبى أولئك النفر إلا مباطنتهم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية 

وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في  حاطب بن أبي بلتعة  وغيره وكانوا يظهرون المودة لكفار مكة    . 

وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما نزلت في المنافقين عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه كانوا يتولون اليهود  والمشركين    ويأتونهم بالأخبار ويرجون أن يكون لهم الظفر على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه   وسلم فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية ، ونهى المؤمنين عن مثل [ فعلهم ]  . 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن يفعل ذلك ) أي موالاة الكفار في نقل الأخبار إليهم وإظهارهم على عورة المسلمين ( فليس من الله في شيء   ) [ أي ليس من دين الله في شيء ] ثم استثنى فقال ( إلا أن تتقوا منهم تقاة   ) يعني : إلا أن تخافوا منهم مخافة ، قرأ مجاهد  ويعقوب       " تقية " على وزن بقية لأنهم كتبوها بالياء ولم يكتبوها بالألف ، مثل    حصاة ونواة ، وهي مصدر يقال تقيته تقاة وتقى تقية وتقوى فإذا قلت اتقيت  كان   المصدر الاتقاء ، وإنما قال تتقوا من الاتقاء ثم قال : تقاة ولم يقل   اتقاء  لأن معنى اللفظين إذا كان واحدا يجوز إخراج مصدر أحدهما على لفظ   الآخر  كقوله تعالى : " وتبتل إليه تبتيلا   " ( 8 - المزمل )   [ ص:   26 ] ومعنى  الآية : أن الله تعالى نهى المؤمنين عن موالاة الكفار   ومداهنتهم ومباطنتهم  إلا أن يكون الكفار غالبين ظاهرين ، أو يكون المؤمن   في قوم كفار يخافهم  فيداريهم باللسان وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان دفعا عن نفسه   من غير أن يستحل دما  حراما أو مالا حراما ، أو يظهر الكفار على عورة   المسلمين ، والتقية لا تكون  إلا مع خوف القتل وسلامة النية ، قال الله   تعالى : " إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان   " ( 106 - النحل ) ثم هذا رخصة ، فلو صبر حتى قتل فله أجر عظيم وأنكر قوم التقية [ اليوم ] قال معاذ بن جبل  ومجاهد       : كانت التقية في [ بدو ] الإسلام قبل استحكام الدين وقوة المسلمين ،    وأما اليوم فقد أعز الله الإسلام فليس ينبغي لأهل الإسلام أن يتقوا من    عدوهم ، وقال يحيى البكاء    : قلت  لسعيد بن جبير  في أيام الحجاج    : إن الحسن  كان يقول لكم التقية باللسان والقلب مطمئن بالإيمان؟ فقال سعيد    : ليس في الإسلام تقية إنما التقية في أهل الحرب   ( ويحذركم الله نفسه   ) أي يخوفكم الله عقوبته على موالاة الكفار وارتكاب المنهي عنه ومخالفة المأمور ( وإلى الله المصير ) .
( قل إن تخفوا ما في صدوركم أو تبدوه يعلمه الله ويعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض والله على كل شيء قدير   ( 29 ) ) 

( يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خير محضرا وما عملت من سوء تود لو أن بينها وبينه أمدا بعيدا ويحذركم الله نفسه والله رءوف بالعباد   ( 30 ) ) 

( قل إن تخفوا ما في صدوركم   ) أي قلوبكم من مودة الكفار ( أو تبدوه   ) موالاتهم قولا وفعلا ( يعلمه الله ) وقال الكلبي       : إن تسروا ما في قلوبكم لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من التكذيب أو    تظهروه ، بحربه وقتاله ، يعلمه الله ويحفظه عليكم حتى يجازيكم به ثم قال :  (   ويعلم ) رفع على الاستئناف ( ما في السماوات وما في الأرض      ) يعني إذا كان لا يخفى عليه شيء في السماوات ولا في الأرض فكيف تخفى    عليه موالاتكم الكفار وميلكم إليهم بالقلب؟ ( والله على كل شيء قدير ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يوم تجد كل نفس   ) نصب يوما بنزع حرف الصفة أي في يوم ، وقيل : بإضمار فعل أي : اذكروا واتقوا يوم تجد كل نفس ( ما عملت من خير محضرا   ) لم يبخس منه شيء كما قال الله تعالى : " ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا   " ( 49 - الكهف ( وما عملت من سوء   ) جعله بعضهم خبرا في موضع النصب أي تجد محضرا ما عملت من الخير [ والشر فتسر بما عملت من الخير ] وجعله   [ ص: 27 ] بعضهم خبرا مستأنفا ، دليل هذا التأويل : قراءة ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنهما " وما عملت من سوء ودت لو أن بينها وبينه أمدا بعيدا " 

قوله تعالى : ( تود لو أن بينها   ) أي بين النفس ( وبينه ) يعني وبين السوء ( أمدا بعيدا ) قال  السدي    : مكانا بعيدا ، وقال مقاتل    : كما بين المشرق والمغرب ، والأمد الأجل والغاية التي ينتهى إليها ، وقال الحسن    : يسر أحدهم أن لا يلقى عمله أبدا ، وقيل يود أنه لم يعمله ( ويحذركم الله نفسه والله رءوف بالعباد   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (58)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 31 إلى الاية 36
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم والله غفور رحيم   ( 31 ) قل أطيعوا الله والرسول فإن تولوا فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين   ( 32 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله   ) نزلت في اليهود  والنصارى  حيث قالوا : نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه . 

وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : وقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على قريش  وهم في المسجد الحرام  وقد    نصبوا أصنامهم وعلقوا عليها بيض النعام وجعلوا في آذانها ( الشنوف ) وهم    يسجدون لها ، فقال : يا معشر قريش والله لقد خالفتم ملة أبيكم إبراهيم  وإسماعيل    " فقالت له قريش  إنما نعبدها حبا لله ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى ، فقال الله تعالى : قل يا محمد  إن    كنتم تحبون الله وتعبدون الأصنام ليقربوكم إليه فاتبعوني يحببكم الله ،    فأنا رسوله إليكم وحجته عليكم ، أي اتبعوا شريعتي وسنتي يحببكم الله فحب    المؤمنين لله اتباعهم أمره وإيثار طاعته وابتغاء مرضاته ، وحب الله    للمؤمنين ثناؤه عليهم وثوابه لهم وعفوه عنهم فذلك قوله تعالى : ( ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم والله غفور رحيم   )   . 

وقيل لما نزلت هذه الآية قال عبد الله بن أبي  لأصحابه إن محمدا  يجعل طاعته كطاعة الله ويأمرنا أن نحبه كما أحبت النصارى  عيسى ابن مريم  فنزل قوله تعالى : ( قل أطيعوا الله والرسول فإن تولوا   ) أعرضوا عن طاعتهما ( فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين   ) لا يرضى فعلهم ولا يغفر لهم . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا محمد بن سنان ،  أنا فليح ،  أنا هلال بن علي  عن  عطاء بن يسار  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " كل أمتي يدخلون الجنة إلا من أبى " قالوا : ومن يأبى؟ قال " من أطاعني دخل   [ ص: 28 ] الجنة ومن عصاني فقد أبى "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا محمد بن عبادة ،  أنا يزيد  نا سليم بن حيان    [ وأثنى عليه ] ، أنا  سعيد بن ميناء  قال : حدثنا أو سمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  يقول : جاءت    ملائكة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو نائم فقال بعضهم : إنه نائم   وقال  بعضهم : إن العين نائمة والقلب يقظان فقالوا : إن لصاحبكم هذا مثلا    فاضربوا له مثلا فقالوا : مثله كمثل رجل بنى دارا وجعل فيها مأدبة وبعث    داعيا ، فمن أجاب الداعي دخل الدار وأكل من المأدبة ، ومن لم يجب الداعي لم    يدخل الدار ولم يأكل من المأدبة ، فقالوا : أولوها له يفقهها ، فقالوا :    أما الدار الجنة والداعي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فمن أطاع محمدا  فقد أطاع الله ومن عصى محمدا  فقد عصى الله ومحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فرق بين الناس "   .
( إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحا وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين   ( 33 ) ذرية بعضها من بعض والله سميع عليم   ( 34 ) ) 

وقوله تعالى : ( إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحا   ) الآية قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : قالت اليهود  نحن من أبناء إبراهيم  وإسحاق  ويعقوب ،  ونحن    على دينهم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية يعني : إن الله اصطفى هؤلاء    بالإسلام وأنتم على غير دين الإسلام ( اصطفى ) اختار ، افتعل من الصفوة وهي    الخالص من كل شيء ( آدم ) أبو البشر ( ونوحا وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران   ) قيل : أراد بآل إبراهيم  وآل عمران  إبراهيم  عليه السلام وعمران أنفسهما كقوله تعالى " وبقية مما ترك آل موسى وآل هرون   " ( 248 - البقرة ) يعني موسى  وهارون    . 

وقال آخرون : آل إبراهيم    : إسماعيل  وإسحاق  ويعقوب  والأسباط ،  وكان محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم من آل إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، وأما آل عمران  فقال مقاتل    : هو عمران بن يصهر بن فاهت بن لاوي بن يعقوب عليه السلام    ( والد ) موسى  وهارون    . وقال الحسن  ووهب    : هو عمران بن أشهم بن أمون  من ولد سليمان بن   [ ص: 29 ] داود  عليهما السلام [ والد ] مريم  وعيسى    . وقيل : عمران بن ماثان  وإنما خص هؤلاء بالذكر لأن الأنبياء والرسل كلهم من نسلهم ( على العالمين ذرية   ) اشتقاقها من ذرأ بمعنى خلق ، وقيل : من الذر لأنه استخراجهم من صلب آدم  كالذر ، ويسمى الأولاد والآباء ذرية ، فالأبناء ذرية لأنه ذرأهم ، والآباء ذرية لأنه ذرأ الأبناء منهم ، قال الله تعالى : " وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم   " ( 41 - يس ) أي آباءهم 

( ذرية ) نصب على معنى واصطفى ذرية ( بعضها من بعض   ) أي بعضها من ولد بعض ، [ وقيل بعضها من بعض في التناصر ] وقيل : بعضها على دين بعض ( والله سميع عليم ) . 
( إذ قالت امرأة عمران رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم   ( 35 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إذ قالت امرأة عمران   ) وهي حنة بنت قافوذا  أم مريم ، وعمران هو عمران بن ماثان  وليس بعمران أبي موسى  عليه السلام ، وبينهما ألف وثمانون سنة ، وكان بنو ماثان  رءوس بني إسرائيل  وأحبارهم وملوكهم وقيل : عمران بن أشهم    . 

قوله تعالى : ( رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررا   ) أي جعلت الذي في بطني محررا نذرا مني لك ( فتقبل مني إنك أنت السميع العليم      ) والنذر : ما يوجبه الإنسان على نفسه ( محررا ) أي عتيقا خالصا لله    مفرغا لعبادة الله ولخدمة الكنيسة لا أشغله بشيء من الدنيا ، وكل ما أخلص    فهو محرر يقال : حررت العبد إذا أعتقته وخلصته من الرق 

قال الكلبي   ومحمد بن إسحاق  وغيرهما    : كان المحرر إذا حرر جعل في الكنيسة يقوم عليها ويكنسها ويخدمها ولا    يبرحها حتى يبلغ الحلم ، ثم يخير إن أحب أقام وإن أحب ذهب حيث شاء وإن أراد    أن يخرج بعد التخيير لم يكن له ذلك ، ولم يكن أحد من الأنبياء والعلماء    إلا ومن نسله محررا لبيت المقدس ،  ولم يكن محررا إلا الغلمان ، ولا تصلح له الجارية لما يصيبها من الحيض والأذى ، فحررت أم مريم  ما في بطنها ، وكانت القصة في ذلك أن زكريا  وعمران  تزوجا أختين ، وكانت أشياع بنت قافوذا  أم يحيى  عند زكريا ،  وكانت حنة بنت قافوذا  أم مريم  عند عمران ،  وكان قد أمسك عن حنة  الولد    حتى أسنت وكانوا أهل بيت من الله بمكان ، فبينما هي في ظل شجرة بصرت   بطائر  يطعم فرخا فتحركت بذلك نفسها للولد فدعت الله أن يهب لها ولدا وقالت   :  اللهم لك علي إن رزقتني ولدا أن أتصدق به على بيت المقدس   [ ص: 30 ] فيكون من سدنته وخدمته ، فحملت بمريم  فحررت    ما في بطنها ، ولم تعلم ما هو فقال لها زوجها : ويحك ما صنعت ، أرأيت إن    كان ما في بطنك أنثى لا تصلح لذلك؟ فوقعا جميعا في هم من ذلك فهلك عمران  وحنة  حامل بمريم    .
( فلما  وضعتها قالت رب إني وضعتها أنثى والله أعلم بما   وضعت وليس الذكر كالأنثى  وإني سميتها مريم وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من   الشيطان الرجيم   ( 36 ) ) 

( فلما وضعتها   ) أي ولدتها إذا هي جارية ، والهاء في قوله " وضعتها " راجعة إلى النذير لا إلى ما ولد لذلك أنث ( قالت ) حنة  وكانت ترجو أن يكون غلاما ( رب إني وضعتها أنثى   ) اعتذارا إلى الله عز وجل ( والله أعلم بما وضعت   ) بجزم التاء إخبارا عن الله عز وجل وهي قراءة العامة وقرأ ابن عامر  وأبو بكر  ويعقوب  وضعت برفع التاء جعلوها من كلام أم مريم ( وليس الذكر كالأنثى   ) في خدمة الكنيسة والعباد الذين فيها لعورتها وضعفها وما يعتريها من الحيض والنفاس ( وإني سميتها مريم   ) ومريم  بلغتهم العابدة والخادمة ، وكانت مريم  أجمل النساء في وقتها وأفضلهن ( وإني أعيذها   ) أمنعها وأجيرها ( بك وذريتها   ) أولادها ( من الشيطان الرجيم ) فالشيطان الطريد اللعين ، والرجيم المرمي بالشهب . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو اليمان ،  أنا شعيب  عن الزهري ،  حدثني  سعيد بن المسيب ،  قال : قال  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " ما من بني آدم مولود إلا يمسه الشيطان حين يولد ، فيستهل الصبي صارخا من الشيطان غير مريم  وابنها " ثم يقول  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه : " وإني أعيذها بك وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو اليمان ،  أنا شعيب ،  عن  أبي الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " كل بني آدم يطعن الشيطان في جنبه بأصبعه حين يولد غير عيسى  ابن مريم ذهب يطعن فطعن في الحجاب "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (59)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 37 إلى الاية 39
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( فتقبلها  ربها بقبول حسن وأنبتها نباتا حسنا وكفلها   زكريا كلما دخل عليها زكريا  المحراب وجد عندها رزقا قال يا مريم أنى لك   هذا قالت هو من عند الله إن  الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب   ( 37 ) ) 

قوله ( فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن   ) أي تقبل الله مريم  من حنة  مكان    المحرر ، وتقبل بمعنى قبل ورضي ، والقبول مصدر قبل يقبل قبولا مثل  الولوع   والوزوع ولم يأت غير هذه الثلاثة وقيل : معنى التقبل التكفل في  التربية   والقيام بشأنها ( وأنبتها نباتا حسنا   ) معناه : وأنبتها فنبتت نباتا حسنا وقيل هذا مصدر على غير [ اللفظ ] وكذلك قوله ( فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن   ) [ ومثله شائع كقولك تكلمت كلاما وقال جويبر  عن الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ( فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن   ) ] أي سلك بها طريق السعداء   ( وأنبتها نباتا حسنا   ) يعني سوى خلقها من غير زيادة ولا نقصان فكانت تنبت في اليوم ما ينبت المولود في العام ( وكفلها زكريا   ) قال أهل الأخبار : أخذت حنة  مريم  حين ولدتها فلفتها في خرقة وحملتها إلى المسجد فوضعتها عند الأحبار ، أبناء هارون وهم يومئذ يلون من بيت المقدس  ما يلي الحجبة من الكعبة  فقالت لهم : دونكم هذه النذيرة ، فتنافس فيها الأحبار لأنها كانت بنت إمامهم وصاحب قربانهم فقال لهمزكريا       : أنا أحقكم بها ، عندي خالتها ، فقالت له الأحبار : لا نفعل ذلك ،   فإنها  لو تركت لأحق الناس لها لتركت لأمها التي ولدتها لكنا نقترع عليها   فتكون  عند من خرج سهمه ، فانطلقوا وكانوا [ تسعة وعشرين ] رجلا إلى نهر   جار ، قال   السدي    : هو نهر الأردن  فألقوا أقلامهم في الماء على أن من ثبت قلمه في الماء فصعد فهو أولى بها 

وقيل : كان على كل قلم اسم واحد منهم 

وقيل : كانوا يكتبون التوراة فألقوا أقلامهم التي كانت بأيديهم في الماء [ فارتز ] قلم زكريا  فارتفع فوق الماء وانحدرت أقلامهم ورسبت في النهر ، قاله محمد بن إسحاق  وجماعة 

وقيل : جرى قلم زكريا  مصعدا إلى أعلى الماء وجرت أقلامهم بجري الماء . 

وقال  السدي  وجماعة : بل ثبت قلم زكريا  وقام فوق الماء كأنه في طين ، وجرت أقلامهم مع جرية الماء   [ ص: 32 ] فذهب بها الماء فسهمهم وقرعهم زكريا ،  وكان زكريا  رأس الأحبار ونبيهم فذلك قوله تعالى ( وكفلها زكريا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وعاصم  بتشديد الفاء فيكون زكريا  في محل النصب أي ضمنها الله زكريا  وضمها إليه بالقرعة ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف فيكون زكريا  في محل الرفع أي ضمها زكريا  إلى نفسه وقام بأمرها ، وهو زكريا بن آذن بن مسلم بن صدوق  من أولاد سليمان بن داود  عليهما السلام 

وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم    : زكريا  مقصورا والآخرون يمدونه 

فلما ضم زكريا  مريم  إلى نفسه بنى لها ، بيتا واسترضع لها وقال محمد بن إسحاق  ضمها إلى خالتها أم يحيى  حتى    إذا شبت وبلغت مبلغ النساء بنى لها محرابا في المسجد ، وجعل بابه في   وسطها  لا يرقى إليها إلا بالسلم مثل باب الكعبة لا يصعد إليها غيره ، وكان    يأتيها بطعامها وشرابها ودهنها كل يوم ( كلما دخل عليها زكريا المحراب   ) وأراد بالمحراب الغرفة ، والمحراب أشرف المجالس ومقدمها ، وكذلك هو من المسجد ، ويقال للمسجد أيضا محراب قال المبرد    : لا يكون المحراب إلا أن يرتقى إليه بدرجة ، وقال الربيع بن أنس    : كان زكريا  إذا خرج يغلق عليها سبعة أبواب فإذا دخل عليها غرفتها ( وجد عندها رزقا   ) أي فاكهة في غير حينها ، فاكهة الصيف في الشتاء وفاكهة الشتاء في الصيف ( قال يا مريم أنى لك هذا   ) قال أبو عبيدة    : معناه من أين لك هذا؟ وأنكر بعضهم عليه ، وقال : معناه من أي جهة لك هذا؟ لأن " أنى " للسؤال عن الجهة وأين للسؤال عن المكان ( قالت هو من عند الله   ) أي من قطف الجنة ، قال الحسن    : حين ولدت مريم  لم تلقم ثديا قط ، كان يأتيها رزقها من الجنة ، فيقول لها زكريا    : أنى لك هذا؟ قالت : هو من عند الله تكلمت وهي صغيرة ( إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب   ) 

وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : ثم أصابت بني إسرائيل  أزمة وهي على ذلك من حالها حتى ضعف زكريا  عن حملها فخرج على بني إسرائيل  فقال يا بني إسرائيل    : تعلمون والله لقد كبرت سني وضعفت عن حمل مريم بنت عمران  فأيكم    يكفلها بعدي؟ قالوا : والله لقد جهدنا وأصابنا من السنة ما ترى ،    فتدافعوها بينهم ثم لم يجدوا من حملها بدا ، فتقارعوا عليها بالأقلام فخرج    السهم على رجل نجار من بني إسرائيل  يقال له : يوسف بن يعقوب  وكان ابن عم مريم  فحملها ، فعرفت مريم  في وجهه شدة مؤنة ذلك عليه فقالت له : يا يوسف  أحسن بالله الظن فإن الله سيرزقنا ، فجعل يوسف  يرزق بمكانها منه ، فيأتيها كل يوم من كسبه بما يصلحها فإذا أدخله عليها في الكنيسة أنماه الله ، فيدخل عليها زكريا  فيرى عندها فضلا من الرزق ، ليس بقدر ما يأتيها به يوسف ،  فيقول : يا مريم  أنى لك هذا قالت : هو من عند الله ، إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب . 

قال أهل الأخبار فلما رأى ذلك زكريا  قال : إن الذي قدر على أن يأتي مريم  بالفاكهة في غير حينها   [ ص:   33 ] من غير سبب لقادر على أن يصلح زوجتي ويهب لي ولدا في غير حينه من   الكبر فطمع في الولد ، وذلك أن أهل بيته كانوا قد انقرضوا وكان زكريا  قد شاخ وأيس من الولد 
( هنالك دعا زكريا ربه قال رب هب لي من لدنك ذرية طيبة إنك سميع الدعاء   ( 38 ) فنادته الملائكة وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب أن الله يبشرك بيحيى مصدقا بكلمة من الله وسيدا وحصورا ونبيا من الصالحين   ( 39 ) ) 

قال الله تعالى ( هنالك ) أي عند ذلك ( دعا زكريا ربه   ) فدخل المحراب [ وأغلق الباب ] وناجى ربه ( قال رب ) أي يا رب ( هب لي ) أعطني ( من لدنك ) أي من عندك ( ذرية طيبة   ) أي ولدا مباركا تقيا صالحا رضيا ، والذرية تكون واحدا وجمعا ذكرا وأنثى ، وهو هاهنا واحد ، بدليل قوله عز وجل " فهب لي من لدنك وليا   " ( 5 - مريم ) وإنما قال : طيبة لتأنيث لفظ الذرية ( إنك سميع الدعاء   ) أي سامعه ، وقيل مجيبه ، كقوله تعالى : " إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون   " ( 25 - يس ) أي فأجيبوني 

( فنادته الملائكة   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  فناداه    بالياء ، والآخرون بالتاء ، فمن قرأ بالتاء فلتأنيث لفظ الملائكة وللجمع    مع أن الذكور إذا تقدم فعلهم وهم جماعة كان التأنيث فيها أحسن كقوله  تعالى  :  " قالت الأعراب   " ( 14 - الحجرات ) وعن إبراهيم  قال : كان  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنهما يذكر الملائكة في القرآن . قال أبو عبيدة    : إنما نرى عبد الله اختار ذلك خلافا للمشركين في قولهم الملائكة بنات الله تعالى ، وروى الشعبي  أن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : إذا اختلفتم في التاء والياء فاجعلوها ياء وذكروا القرآن 

وأراد بالملائكة هاهنا : جبريل  عليه السلام وحده كقوله تعالى في سورة النحل " ينزل الملائكة   " يعني جبريل       ( بالروح ) بالوحي ، ويجوز في العربية أن يخبر عن الواحد بلفظ الجمع    كقولهم : سمعت هذا الخبر من الناس ، وإنما سمع من واحد ، نظيره قوله تعالى :    " الذين قال لهم الناس   " ( 173 - آل عمران ) يعني نعيم بن مسعود    " إن الناس " يعني  أبا سفيان بن حرب ،  وقال  المفضل بن سلمة    : إذا كان القائل رئيسا يجوز الإخبار عنه بالجمع لاجتماع أصحابه معه ، وكان جبريل  عليه السلام رئيس الملائكة وقل ما يبعث إلا ومعه جمع ، فجرى على ذلك 

قوله تعالى : ( وهو قائم يصلي في المحراب   ) أي في المسجد وذلك أن زكريا  كان    الحبر الكبير الذي يقرب القربان ، فيفتح باب المذبح فلا يدخلون حتى يأذن    لهم في الدخول ، فبينما هو قائم يصلي في المحراب ، يعني في المسجد عند    المذبح يصلي ، والناس ينتظرون أن يأذن لهم في الدخول فإذا هو برجل   [ ص: 34 ] شاب عليه ثياب بيض ففزع منه فناداه ، وهو جبريل  عليه السلام يا زكريا    ( إن الله يبشرك   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة    ( إن الله ) بكسر الألف على إضمار القول تقديره : فنادته الملائكة فقالت ( إن الله يبشرك   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالفتح بإيقاع النداء عليه ، كأنه قال : فنادته الملائكة بأن الله يبشرك ، قرأ حمزة  يبشرك وبابه بالتخفيف كل القرآن إلا قوله : " فبم تبشرون " ( 54 - الحجر ) فإنهم اتفقوا على تشديدها ووافقه الكسائي  هاهنا في الموضعين وفي سبحان والكهف و " عسق " ووافق ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  في    " عسق " والباقون بالتشديد ، فمن قرأ بالتشديد فهو من بشر يبشر تبشيرا ،    وهو أعرب اللغات وأفصحها دليل التشديد قوله تعالى " فبشر عباد " ( الزمر  -   17 ) " وبشرناه بإسحاق   " ( 112 - الصافات ) " قالوا بشرناك بالحق   " ( 55 - الحجر ) وغيرها من الآيات ، ومن خفف فهو من بشر يبشر وهي لغة تهامة ، وقرأه ابن مسعود  رضي    الله عنه ( بيحيى ) هو اسم لا يجر لمعرفته وللزائد في أوله مثل يزيد   ويعمر  ، وجمعه يحيون مثل موسون وعيسون واختلفوا في أنه لم سمي يحيى؟  قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لأن الله أحيا به عقر أمه ، قال قتادة    : لأن الله تعالى أحيا قلبه بالإيمان وقيل : لأن الله تعالى أحياه بالطاعة حتى لم يعص ولم يهم بمعصية ( مصدقا ) نصب على الحال ( بكلمة من الله   ) يعني عيسى  عليه السلام ، سمي عيسى  كلمة    الله لأن الله تعالى قال له : كن من غير أب فكان ، فوقع عليه اسم الكلمة    لأنه بها كان ، وقيل : سمي كلمة لأنه يهتدى به كما يهتدى بكلام الله  تعالى  ،  وقيل : هي بشارة الله تعالى مريم  بعيسى  عليه السلام بكلامه على لسان جبريل  عليه السلام وقيل : لأن الله تعالى أخبر الأنبياء بكلامه في كتبه أنه يخلق نبيا بلا أب ، فسماه كلمة لحصوله بذلك الوعد وكان يحيى  عليه السلام أول من آمن بعيسى  عليه السلام وصدقه ، وكان يحيى  عليه السلام أكبر من عيسى  بستة أشهر ، وكانا ابني الخالة ، ثم قتل يحيى  قبل أن يرفع عيسى  عليه السلام وقال أبو عبيدة    ( بكلمة من الله   ) أي بكتاب من الله وآياته ، تقول العرب : أنشدني كلمة فلان أي قصيدته 

قوله تعالى : ( وسيدا ) فيعل من ساد يسود وهو الرئيس الذي يتبع وينتهى إلى قوله ، قال المفضل    : أراد سيدا في الدين قال الضحاك    : السيد الحسن الخلق قال سعيد بن جبير    : السيد الذي يطيع ربه عز وجل وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : السيد الفقيه العالم ، وقال قتادة    : سيد في العلم والعبادة والورع ، وقيل : الحليم الذي لا يغضبه شيء قال مجاهد    : الكريم على الله تعالى ، وقال الضحاك    : السيد التقي ، قال  سفيان الثوري       : الذي لا يحسد وقيل : الذي يفوق قومه في جميع خصال الخير ، وقيل : هو    القانع بما قسم الله له وقيل : السخي ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :     " من سيدكم يا بني سلمة " ؟ قالوا : جد بن قيس  على أنا نبخله قال : " وأي داء أدوأ من البخل ، لكن سيدكم  عمرو بن الجموح    "   .   [ ص: 35 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( وحصورا ونبيا من الصالحين   ) الحصور أصله من الحصر وهو الحبس والحصور في قول ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه  وابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  وقتادة  رضي الله عنهم  وعطاء  والحسن       : الذي لا يأتي النساء ولا يقربهن ، وهو على هذا القول فعول بمعنى فاعل    يعني أنه يحصر نفسه عن الشهوات [ وقيل : هو الفقير الذي لا مال ] له  فيكون   الحصور بمعنى المحصور يعني الممنوع من النساء قال  سعيد بن المسيب       : كان له مثل هدبة الثوب وقد تزوج مع ذلك ليكون أغض لبصره وفيه قول آخر  :   إن الحصور هو الممتنع من الوطء مع القدرة عليه واختار قوم هذا القول    لوجهين ( أحدهما ) : لأن الكلام خرج مخرج الثناء ، وهذا أقرب إلى استحقاق    الثناء ، ( والثاني ) : أنه أبعد من إلحاق الآفة بالأنبياء*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (60)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 40 إلى الاية 49
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر وامرأتي عاقر قال كذلك الله يفعل ما يشاء   ( 40 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( قال رب ) أي يا سيدي ، قال لجبريل  عليه السلام ، هذا قول الكلبي  وجماعة ، وقيل : قاله لله عز وجل ( أنى يكون ) أين يكون ( لي غلام ) أي ابن ( وقد بلغني الكبر      ) هذا من المقلوب أي وقد بلغت الكبر وشخت كما يقال بلغني الجهد أي أنا   في  الجهد ، وقيل : معناه وقد نالني الكبر وأدركني وأضعفني قال الكلبي    : كان زكريا  يوم بشر بالولد ابن ثنتين وتسعين سنة ، وقيل : ابن تسع وتسعين سنة وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان ابن عشرين ومائة سنة ، وكانت امرأته بنت ثمان وتسعين سنة فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وامرأتي عاقر   ) أي عقيم لا تلد يقال : رجل عاقر وامرأة عاقر ، وقد عقر بضم القاف يعقر عقرا ، وعقارة ( قال كذلك الله يفعل ما يشاء   ) فإن قيل : لم قال زكريا  بعدما وعده الله تعالى : ( أنى يكون لي غلام ) أكان شاكا في وعد الله وفي قدرته؟ قيل : إن زكريا  لما سمع نداء الملائكة جاءه الشيطان فقال : يا زكريا  إن    الصوت الذي سمعت ليس هو من الله إنما هو من الشيطان ، ولو كان من الله    لأوحاه إليك كما يوحي إليك في سائر الأمور ، فقال ذلك دفعا للوسوسة ، قاله  عكرمة   والسدي ،  وجواب آخر : وهو أنه لم يشك في وعد الله إنما شك في كيفيته أي كيف ذلك؟
( قال رب اجعل لي آية قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزا واذكر ربك كثيرا وسبح بالعشي والإبكار   ( 41 ) وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين   ( 42 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( قال رب اجعل لي آية   ) أي علامة أعلم بها وقت حمل امرأتي فأزيد في العبادة شكرا لك ( قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس      ) تكف عن الكلام ( ثلاثة أيام ) وتقبل بكليتك على عبادتي ، لا أنه حبس    لسانه عن الكلام ، ولكنه نهي عن الكلام وهو صحيح سوي ، كما قال في سورة    مريم الآية ( 10 ( ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا   ) يدل عليه قوله تعالى : ( وسبح بالعشي والإبكار   ) فأمره بالذكر ونهاه عن كلام الناس . 

وقال أكثر المفسرين : عقل لسانه عن الكلام مع الناس ثلاثة أيام ، وقال قتادة       : أمسك لسانه عن الكلام عقوبة له لسؤاله الآية بعد مشافهة الملائكة  إياه   فلم يقدر على الكلام ثلاثة أيام ، وقوله ( إلا رمزا ) أي إشارة ،   والإشارة  قد تكون باللسان وبالعين وباليد ، وكانت إشارته بالإصبع المسبحة ،   وقال الفراء    : قد يكون الرمز باللسان من غير أن يبين ، وهو الصوت الخفي أشبه الهمس ، وقال عطاء    : أراد به صوم ثلاثة أيام لأنهم كانوا إذا صاموا لم يتكلموا إلا رمزا ( واذكر ربك كثيرا وسبح بالعشي والإبكار      ) قيل : المراد بالتسبيح الصلاة ، والعشي ما بين زوال الشمس إلى غروب    الشمس ومنه سمي صلاة الظهر والعصر صلاتي العشي ، والإبكار ما بين صلاة    الفجر إلى الضحى . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذ قالت الملائكة   ) يعني جبريل    ( يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك   ) اختارك ( وطهرك ) قيل من مسيس الرجال وقيل من الحيض والنفاس ، قال  السدي    : كانت مريم  لا تحيض ، وقيل : من الذنوب ( واصطفاك على نساء العالمين      ) قيل : على عالمي زمانها وقيل : على جميع نساء العالمين في أنها ولدت    بلا أب ، ولم يكن ذلك لأحد من النساء ، وقيل : بالتحرير في المسجد ولم  تحرر   أنثى . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن رجاء ،  أخبرنا النضر  عن هشام  أخبرنا أبي قال : سمعت عبد الله بن جعفر  قال : سمعت عليا  رضي الله عنه يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " خير نسائها مريم بنت عمران  وخير نسائها خديجة  رضي الله عنهما   " ورواه  وكيع  وأبو معاوية  عن  هشام بن عروة  وأشار  وكيع   [ ص: 37 ] إلى السماء والأرض . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا آدم ،  أنا شعبة ،  عن عمرو بن مرة  عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " كمل من الرجال كثير ولم يكمل من النساء إلا مريم بنت عمران  وآسية امرأة فرعون  وفضل عائشة  على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر الطعام   "   . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري ،  أخبرنا جدي عبد الرحمن بن عبد الصمد البزار ،  أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري ،  أخبرنا إسحاق الديري ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر ،  عن قتادة ،  عن أنس  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " حسبك من نساء العالمين مريم بنت عمران   وخديجة بنت خويلد ،   وفاطمة بنت محمد   صلى الله عليه وسلم وآسية امرأة فرعون    "   .
( يا مريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين   ( 43 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( يا مريم اقنتي لربك   ) قالت لها الملائكة شفاها أي أطيعي ربك ، وقال مجاهد  أطيلي القيام في الصلاة لربك [ والقنوت : الطاعة ] وقيل : القنوت طول القيام قال الأوزاعي    : لما قالت لها الملائكة ذلك قامت في الصلاة حتى ورمت قدماها وسالت دما وقيحا ( واسجدي واركعي      ) قيل : إنما قدم السجود على الركوع لأنه كان كذلك في شريعتهم وقيل :  بل   كان الركوع قبل السجود في الشرائع كلها وليس الواو للترتيب بل للجمع ،    ويجوز أن يقول الرجل : رأيت زيدا وعمرا ، وإن كان قد رأى عمرا قبل زيد (  مع   الراكعين ) ولم يقل مع الراكعات ليكون أعم وأشمل فإنه يدخل فيه  الرجال   والنساء وقيل : معناه مع المصلين في الجماعة
[ ص: 38 ]   ( ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم إذ يلقون أقلامهم أيهم يكفل مريم وما كنت لديهم إذ يختصمون   ( 44 ) إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيها في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين   ( 45 ) ) 

( ويكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا ومن الصالحين   ( 46 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك   ) يقول لمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ذلك ) الذي ذكرت من حديث زكريا  ويحيى  ومريم  وعيسى    ( من أنباء الغيب ) أي من أخبار الغيب ( نوحيه إليك ) رد الكناية إلى ذلك فلذلك ذكره ( وما كنت ) يا محمد    ( لديهم إذ يلقون أقلامهم   ) سهامهم في الماء للاقتراع ( أيهم يكفل مريم   ) يحضنها ويربيها ( وما كنت لديهم إذ يختصمون   ) في كفالتها . 

قوله تعالى : ( إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم إن الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم   ) إنما قال : اسمه رد الكناية إلى عيسى  واختلفوا    في أنه لم سمي مسيحا ، منهم من قال : هو فعيل بمعنى المفعول يعني أنه  مسح   من الأقذار وطهر من الذنوب ، وقيل : لأنه مسح بالبركة ، وقيل : لأنه  خرج  من  بطن أمه ممسوحا بالدهن ، وقيل مسحه جبريل  بجناحه    حتى لم يكن للشيطان عليه سبيل ، وقيل : لأنه كان مسيح القدم لا أخمص له ،    وسمي الدجال مسيحا لأنه كان ممسوح إحدى العينين ، وقال بعضهم هو فعيل   بمعنى  الفاعل ، مثل عليم وعالم قال ابن عباس  رضي    الله عنهما سمي مسيحا لأنه ما مسح ذا عاهة إلا برأ ، وقيل : سمي بذلك   لأنه  كان يسيح في الأرض ولا يقيم في مكان ، وعلى هذا القول تكون الميم فيه    زائدة وقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : المسيح الصديق ويكون المسيح بمعنى الكذاب وبه سمي الدجال والحرف من الأضداد ( وجيها ) أي : شريفا رفيعا ذا جاه وقدر ( في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين   ) عند الله 

( ويكلم الناس في المهد   ) صغيرا قبل أوان الكلام كما ذكره في سورة مريم قال : " إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب   " ( الآية - 30 ) وحكي عن مجاهد  قال : قالت مريم    : كنت إذا خلوت أنا وعيسى  حدثني وحدثته فإذا شغلني عنه إنسان سبح في بطني وأنا أسمع قوله   ( وكهلا ) قال مقاتل    : يعني إذا اجتمع قبل أن يرفع إلى السماء وقال  الحسين بن الفضل       : ( وكهلا ) بعد نزوله من السماء وقيل : أخبرها أنه يبقى حتى يكتهل ،    وكلامه بعد الكهولة إخباره عن الأشياء المعجزة ، وقيل : ( وكهلا ) نبيا    بشرها بنبوة عيسى  عليه السلام وكلامه في المهد معجزة وفي الكهولة دعوة وقال مجاهد    : ( وكهلا ) أي حليما . والعرب تمدح الكهولة لأنها الحالة الوسطى في احتناك السن واستحكام العقل وجودة الرأي والتجربة ( ومن الصالحين   )   [ ص: 39 ] أي : هو من العباد الصالحين
( قالت رب أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون   ( 47 ) ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والإنجيل   ( 48 ) ورسولا    إلى بني إسرائيل أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة    الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن الله وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص وأحيي  الموتى   بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك  لآية لكم إن   كنتم مؤمنين   ( 49 ) ) 

( قالت رب ) يا سيدي تقوله لجبريل    . وقيل : تقول لله عز وجل ( أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر   ) يصبني رجل ، قالت ذلك تعجبا إذ لم تكن جرت العادة بأن يولد ولد لا أب له ( قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمرا   ) أي كون الشيء ( فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ) كما يريد . 

قوله تعالى : ( ويعلمه الكتاب   ) قرأ أهل المدينة   وعاصم  ويعقوب  بالياء لقوله تعالى : ( كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء   ) وقيل : رده على قوله : ( إن الله يبشرك   ) ( ويعلمه ) وقرأ الآخرون بالنون على التعظيم كقوله تعالى : ( ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك   ) قوله : ( الكتاب ) أي الكتابة والخط ( والحكمة ) العلم والفقه ( والتوراة والإنجيل ) علمه الله التوراة والإنجيل 

( ورسولا ) أي ونجعله رسولا ( إلى بني إسرائيل ) قيل : كان رسولا في حال    الصبا ، وقيل : إنما كان رسولا بعد البلوغ ، وكان أول أنبياء بني إسرائيل  يوسف  وآخرهم عيسى  عليهما السلام فلما بعث قال : ( أني ) قال الكسائي    : إنما فتح لأنه أوقع الرسالة عليه ، وقيل : معناه بأني ( قد جئتكم بآية   ) علامة ( من ربكم ) تصدق قولي وإنما قال : بآية وقد أتى بآيات لأن الكل دل على شيء واحد وهو صدقه في الرسالة ، فلما قال ذلك عيسى  عليه السلام لبني إسرائيل  قالوا : وما هي قال : ( أني ) قرأ نافع  بكسر الألف على الاستئناف ، وقرأ الباقون بالفتح على معنى بإني ( أخلق ) أي أصور وأقدر ( لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  كهيئة الطائر هاهنا وفي المائدة ، والهيئة : الصورة المهيأة من قولهم : هيأت الشيء إذا قدرته وأصلحته ( فأنفخ فيه   ) أي في الطير ( فيكون طيرا بإذن الله   ) قراءة الأكثرين بالجمع لأنه خلق طيرا كثيرا ، وقرأ أهل المدينة   ويعقوب  فيكون    طائرا على الواحد هاهنا وفي سورة المائدة ذهبوا إلى نوع واحد من الطير    لأنه لم يخلق غير الخفاش وإنما خص الخفاش ، لأنه أكمل الطير خلقا لأن لها    ثديا وأسنانا وهي تحيض قال وهب    : كان يطير ما دام الناس ينظرون إليه فإذا غاب عن أعينهم سقط ميتا ، ليتميز فعل الخلق من فعل الخالق ،   [ ص: 40 ] وليعلم أن الكمال لله عز وجل ( وأبرئ الأكمه والأبرص   ) أي أشفيهما وأصححهما ، واختلفوا في الأكمه ، قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : هو الذي ولد أعمى ، وقال الحسن   والسدي    : هو الأعمى وقال عكرمة    : هو الأعمش وقال مجاهد    : هو الذي يبصر بالنهار ولا يبصر بالليل ، ( والأبرص ) الذي به وضح ، وإنما خص هذين لأنهما داءان عياءان ، وكان الغالب في زمن عيسى  عليه السلام الطب ، فأراهم المعجزة من جنس ذلك قال وهب    : ربما اجتمع عند عيسى  عليه السلام من المرضى في اليوم الواحد خمسون ألفا من أطاق منهم أن يبلغه بلغه ومن لم يطق مشى إليه عيسى  عليه السلام وكان يداويهم بالدعاء على شرط الإيمان 

قوله تعالى :  ( وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قد أحيا أربعة أنفس ، عازر  وابن العجوز ،  وابنة العاشر ، وسام بن نوح ،  فأما عازر  فكان صديقا له فأرسلت أخته إلى عيسى  عليه السلام : أن أخاك عازر  يموت    وكان بينه وبينه مسيرة ثلاثة أيام فأتاه هو وأصحابه فوجدوه قد مات منذ    ثلاثة أيام ، فقال لأخته : انطلقي بنا إلى قبره ، فانطلقت معهم إلى قبره ،    فدعا الله تعالى فقام عازر  وودكه يقطر فخرج من قبره وبقي وولد له . 

وأما ابن العجوز  مر به ميتا على عيسى  عليه السلام على سرير يحمل فدعا الله عيسى  فجلس على سريره ، ونزل عن أعناق الرجال ، ولبس ثيابه ، وحمل السرير على عنقه ورجع إلى أهله فبقي وولد له . 

وأما ابنة العاشر كان [ أبوها ] رجلا يأخذ العشور ماتت له بنت بالأمس ،    فدعا الله عز وجل [ باسمه الأعظم ] فأحياها [ الله تعالى ] وبقيت [ بعد ذلك    زمنا ] وولد لها . وأما سام بن نوح  عليه السلام فإن عيسى  عليه    السلام جاء إلى قبره فدعا باسم الله الأعظم فخرج من قبره وقد شاب نصف   رأسه  خوفا من قيام الساعة ، ولم يكونوا يشيبون في ذلك الزمان فقال : قد   قامت  القيامة؟ قال : لا ولكن دعوتك باسم الله الأعظم ، ثم قال له : مت قال   :  بشرط أن يعيذني الله من سكرات الموت فدعا الله ففعل   . 

قوله تعالى : ( وأنبئكم ) وأخبركم ( بما تأكلون ) مما لم أعاينه ( وما    تدخرون ) ترفعونه ( في بيوتكم ) حتى تأكلوه وقيل : كان يخبر الرجل بما أكل    البارحة وبما يأكل اليوم وبما ادخره للعشاء 

وقال  السدي    : كان عيسى  عليه    السلام في الكتاب يحدث الغلمان بما يصنع آباؤهم ويقول للغلام : انطلق  فقد   أكل أهلك كذا وكذا ، ورفعوا لك كذا وكذا ، فينطلق الصبي إلى أهله  ويبكي   عليهم حتى يعطوه ذلك الشيء فيقولون : من أخبرك بهذا؟ . فيقول : عيسى  فحبسوا صبيانهم عنه وقالوا : لا تلعبوا مع هذا الساحر فجمعوهم في بيت فجاء عيسى  عليه السلام يطلبهم فقالوا : ليسوا هاهنا ، فقال : فما في هذا   [ ص: 41 ] البيت؟ قالوا خنازير ، قال عيسى  كذلك يكونون ففتحوا عليهم فإذا هم خنازير ففشى ذلك في بني إسرائيل  فهمت به بنو إسرائيل ،  فلما خافت عليه أمه حملته على [ حمير ] لها وخرجت ( هاربة منهم ) إلى أهل مصر ،  وقال قتادة    : إنما هذا في المائدة وكان خوانا ينزل عليهم أينما كانوا كالمن والسلوى ، وأمروا أن لا يخونوا ولا يخبئوا لغد فخانوا وخبئوا فجعل عيسى  يخبرهم بما أكلوا من المائدة وبما ادخروا منها فمسخهم الله خنازير 

قوله تعالى ( إن في ذلك ) الذي ذكرت ( لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (61)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 50 إلى الاية 54
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( ومصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم وجئتكم بآية من ربكم فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 50 ) إن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم   ( 51 ) فلما أحس عيسى منهم الكفر قال من أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله آمنا بالله واشهد بأنا مسلمون   ( 52 ) ) 

( ومصدقا ) عطف على قوله ورسولا ( لما بين يدي من التوراة ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم   ) من اللحوم والشحوم ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : أراد بالبعض الكل يعني : كل الذي حرم عليكم ، وقد يذكر البعض ويراد به الكل كقول لبيد    : 
**تراك أمكنة إذا لم أرضها أو ترتبط بعض النفوس حمامها* *

يعني : كل النفوس . 

قوله تعالى : ( وجئتكم بآية من ربكم   ) يعني ما ذكر من الآيات وإنما وحدها لأنها كلها جنس واحد في الدلالة على رسالته ( فاتقوا الله وأطيعون ) 

قوله تعالى : ( فلما أحس عيسى منهم الكفر   ) أي وجد ، قاله الفراء ،  وقال أبو عبيدة    : عرف ، وقال مقاتل    : رأى ( منهم الكفر   ) وأرادوا قتله استنصر عليهم و ( قال من أنصاري إلى الله   ) قال  السدي    : كان سبب ذلك أن عيسى  عليه السلام لما بعثه الله عز وجل إلى بني إسرائيل  وأمره بالدعوة نفته بنو إسرائيل  وأخرجوه ، فخرج هو وأمه يسيحان في الأرض ، فنزل في قرية على رجل فأضافهما وأحسن إليهما ،   [ ص: 42 ] وكان لتلك المدينة جبار متعد فجاء ذلك الرجل يوما مهتما حزينا فدخل منزله ومريم  عند امرأته فقالت لها مريم       : ما شأن زوجك أراه كئيبا ، قالت : لا تسأليني ، قالت : أخبريني لعل   الله  يفرج كربته ، قالت : إن لنا ملكا يجعل على كل رجل منا يوما أن يطعمه    وجنوده ويسقيهم الخمر فإن لم يفعل عاقبه ، واليوم نوبتنا وليس لذلك عندنا    سعة ، قالت : فقولي له لا يهتم فإني آمر ابني فيدعو له فيكفى ذلك ،  فقالت مريم  لعيسى  عليه السلام في ذلك ، فقال عيسى    : إن فعلت ذلك وقع شر ، قالت : فلا تبال فإنه قد أحسن إلينا وأكرمنا ، قال عيسى  عليه السلام فقولي له إذا اقترب ذلك فاملأ قدورك وخوابيك ماء ثم أعلمني ففعل ذلك ، فدعا الله تعالى عيسى  عليه    السلام ، فتحول ماء القدور مرقا ولحما وماء الخوابي خمرا لم ير الناس   مثله  قط فلما جاء الملك أكل فلما شرب الخمر قال : من أين هذا الخمر قال :   من  أرض كذا ، قال [ الملك ] فإن خمري من تلك الأرض وليست مثل هذه قال :  هي  من  أرض أخرى ، فلما خلط على الملك واشتد عليه قال : فأنا أخبرك عندي  غلام  لا  يسأل الله شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه ، وإنه دعا الله فجعل الماء خمرا  وكان  للملك  ابن يريد أن يستخلفه فمات قبل ذلك بأيام ، وكان أحب الخلق  إليه ،  فقال :  إن رجلا دعا الله حتى جعل الماء خمرا [ ليستجاب له ] حتى  يحيي ابني  ، فدعا عيسى  فكلمه في ذلك فقال عيسى    : لا تفعل فإنه إن عاش وقع شر ، فقال الملك : لا أبالي أليس أراه قال عيسى       : إن أحييته تتركوني وأمي نذهب حيث نشاء ، قال : نعم فدعا الله فعاش    الغلام فلما رآه أهل مملكته قد عاش تبادروا بالسلاح ، وقالوا : أكلنا هذا    حتى إذا دنا موته يريد أن يستخلف علينا ابنه فيأكلنا كما أكل أبوه  فاقتتلوا   فذهب عيسى  وأمه فمر بالحواريين  وهم يصطادون السمك ، فقال : ما تصنعون؟ فقالوا : نصطاد السمك قال : أفلا تمشون حتى نصطاد الناس ، قالوا : ومن أنت قال : أنا عيسى ابن مريم  عبد الله ورسوله من أنصاري إلى الله؟ فآمنوا به وانطلقوا معه   . 

قوله تعالى : ( من أنصاري إلى الله ) قال  السدي   وابن جريج    : مع الله تعالى تقول العرب : الذود إلى الذود إبل أي مع الذود وكما قال الله تعالى : " ولا تأكلوا أموالهم إلى أموالكم   " ( 2 - النساء ) أي مع أموالكم وقال الحسن  وأبو عبيدة    : إلى بمعنى في أي من أعواني في الله أي في ذات الله وسبيله ، وقيل إلى في موضعه معناه من يضم نصرته إلى نصرة الله لي واختلفوا في الحواريين  قال مجاهد   والسدي    : كانوا صيادين يصطادون السمك سموا حواريين لبياض ثيابهم ، وقيل : كانوا ملاحين وقال الحسن    : كانوا قصارين سموا بذلك لأنهم كانوا يحورون الثياب أي يبيضونها وقال عطاء    : سلمت مريم  عيسى  عليه السلام إلى أعمال شتى فكان آخر ما دفعته إلى الحواريين ،  وكانوا قصارين وصباغين فدفعته إلى رئيسهم ليتعلم منه فاجتمع عنده ثياب وعرض له سفر ، فقال لعيسى    : إنك قد تعلمت هذه الحرفة وأنا خارج في سفر لا   [ ص:   43 ] أرجع  إلى عشرة أيام وهذه ثياب الناس مختلفة الألوان ، وقد أعلمت  على  كل واحد  منها بخيط على اللون الذي يصبغ به فيجب أن تكون فارغا منها  وقت  قدومي ،  وخرج فطبخ عيسى  جبا  واحدا  على لون  واحد وأدخل جميع الثياب وقال : كوني بإذن الله على ما أريد  منك ،  فقدم  الحواري والثياب كلها في الجب ، فقال : ما فعلت؟ فقال : فرغت  منها ،  قال :  أين هي؟ قال : في الجب ، قال : كلها ، قال : نعم قال : لقد  أفسدت  تلك  الثياب فقال : قم فانظر ، فأخرج عيسى  ثوبا    أحمر ، وثوبا أصفر ، وثوبا أخضر ، إلى أن أخرجها على الألوان التي  أرادها ،   فجعل الحواري يتعجب فعلم أن ذلك من الله ، فقال للناس : تعالوا  فانظروا   فآمن به هو وأصحابه فهم الحواريون ،  وقال الضحاك    : سموا حواريين لصفاء [ قلوبهم ] وقال ابن المبارك       : سموا به لما عليهم من أثر العبادة ونورها ، وأصل الحور عند العرب شدة    البياض ، يقال : رجل أحور وامرأة حوراء أي شديدة بياض العين ، وقال الكلبي  وعكرمة    : الحواريون هم الأصفياء وهم كانوا أصفياء عيسى  عليه السلام ، وكانوا اثني عشر رجلا قال روح بن القاسم    : سألت قتادة  عن الحواريين  قال : هم الذين يصلح لهم الخلافة ، وعنه أنه قال : الحواريون  هم الوزراء ، وقال الحسن    : الحواريون  الأنصار ، والحواري الناصر ، والحواري في كلام العرب خاصة الرجل الذي يستعين به فيما ينوبه . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا  الحميدي ،  أخبرنا سفيان ،  أخبرنا محمد بن المنكدر ،  قال : سمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما يقول : ندب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس يوم الخندق فانتدب الزبير  ثم ندبهم فانتدب الزبير  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   " إن لكل نبي حواريا وحواريي الزبير    "   . 

قال سفيان  الحواري الناصر ، قال معمر    : قال قتادة    : إن الحواريين  كلهم من قريش  أبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  وحمزة  وجعفر   وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح   وعثمان بن مظعون   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف   وسعد بن أبي وقاص   وطلحة بن عبيد الله   والزبير بن العوام  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين 

( قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله   ) أعوان دين الله ورسوله ( آمنا بالله واشهد   ) يا عيسى    ( بأنا مسلمون ) .
( ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت واتبعنا الرسول فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين   ( 53 ) ) 

( ربنا آمنا بما أنزلت   ) من كتابك ( واتبعنا الرسول   ) عيسى    ( فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين ) الذين شهدوا لأنبيائك بالصدق وقال عطاء    : مع النبيين لأن كل نبي شاهد أمته   [ ص: 44 ] 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما مع محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأمته لأنهم يشهدون للرسل بالبلاغ
( ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين   ( 54 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ومكروا ) يعني كفار بني إسرائيل  الذين أحس عيسى  منهم الكفر وبروا في قتل عيسى  عليه السلام ، وذلك أن عيسى  عليه السلام بعد إخراج قومه إياه وأمه عاد إليهم مع الحواريين ،  وصاح فيهم بالدعوة فهموا بقتله وتواطئوا على الفتك به فذلك مكرهم ، قال الله تعالى : ( ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين   ) فالمكر من المخلوقين : الخبث والخديعة والحيلة ، والمكر من الله : استدراج العبد وأخذه بغتة من حيث لا يعلم كما قال : " سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون   " ( 182 - الأعراف ) وقال الزجاج    : مكر الله عز وجل مجازاتهم على مكرهم فسمى الجزاء باسم الابتداء لأنه في مقابلته كقوله تعالى : " الله يستهزئ بهم   " ( 15 - البقرة ) " وهو خادعهم   " ( 142 - النساء ) ومكر الله تعالى خاصة بهم في هذه الآية ، وهو إلقاؤه الشبه على صاحبهم الذي أراد قتل عيسى  عليه السلام حتى قتل . 

قال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن عيسى  استقبل رهطا من اليهود  فلما رأوه قالوا : قد جاء الساحر ابن الساحرة ، والفاعل ابن الفاعلة ، وقذفوه وأمه فلما سمع ذلك عيسى  عليه السلام دعا عليهم ولعنهم فمسخهم الله خنازير فلما رأى ذلك يهوذا  رأس اليهود  وأميرهم فزع لذلك وخاف دعوته فاجتمعت كلمة اليهود  على قتل عيسى  عليه السلام ، وثاروا إليه ليقتلوه فبعث الله إليه جبريل  فأدخله في خوخة في سقفها روزنة فرفعه الله إلى السماء من تلك الروزنة ، فأمر يهوذا  رأس اليهود  رجلا من أصحابه يقال له : ططيانوس  أن يدخل الخوخة ويقتله ، فلما دخل لم ير عيسى ،  فأبطأ عليهم فظنوا أنه يقاتله فيها ، فألقى الله عليه شبه عيسى  عليه السلام ، فلما خرج ظنوا أنه عيسى  عليه السلام فقتلوه وصلبوه ، قال وهب    : طرقوا عيسى  في بعض الليل ، ونصبوا خشبة ليصلبوه ، فأظلمت الأرض ، فأرسل الله الملائكة فحالت بينهم وبينه ، فجمع عيسى  الحواريين  تلك الليلة وأوصاهم ثم قال : ليكفرن بي أحدكم قبل أن يصيح الديك ويبيعني بدراهم يسيرة ، فخرجوا وتفرقوا ، وكانت اليهود  تطلبه ، فأتى أحد الحواريين  إلى اليهود  فقال لهم : ما تجعلون لي إن دللتكم على المسيح؟ فجعلوا له ثلاثين درهما فأخذها ودلهم عليه ولما دخل البيت ألقى الله عليه شبه عيسى ،  فرفع عيسى  وأخذ الذي دلهم عليه فقال : أنا الذي دللتكم عليه فلم يلتفتوا إلى قوله وقتلوه وصلبوه ، وهم يظنون أنه عيسى ،  فلما صلب شبه عيسى ،  جاءت مريم  أم عيسى وامرأة كان عيسى  دعا لها فأبرأها الله من الجنون تبكيان عند المصلوب ، فجاءهما عيسى  عليه    السلام فقال لهما : علام تبكيان؟ إن الله تعالى قد رفعني ولم يصبني إلا    خير ، وإن هذا شيء شبه لهم ، فلما كان بعد سبعة أيام قال الله عز وجل لعيسى  عليه السلام : اهبط على مريم المجدلانية  اسم موضع في جبلها ، فإنه لم يبك عليك أحد بكاءها ، ولم يحزن حزنها ثم ليجتمع لك الحواريون  فبثهم في   [ ص: 45 ] الأرض دعاة إلى الله عز وجل فأهبطه الله عليها فاشتعل الجبل حين هبط نورا ، فجمعت له الحواريين  فبثهم في الأرض دعاة ثم رفعه الله عز وجل إليه وتلك الليلة هي التي تدخن فيها النصارى ،  فلما أصبح الحواريون  حدث كل واحد منهم بلغة من أرسله عيسى  إليهم فذلك قوله تعالى ( ومكروا ومكر الله والله خير الماكرين   ) 

وقال  السدي    : إن اليهود  حبسوا عيسى  في بيت وعشرة من الحواريين  فدخل عليهم رجل منهم فألقى الله عليه شبهه ، وقال قتادة  ذكر لنا أن نبي الله عيسى  عليه السلام قال لأصحابه أيكم يقذف عليه شبهي فإنه مقتول؟ فقال رجل من القوم : أنا يا نبي الله فقتل ذلك الرجل ومنع الله عيسى  عليه    السلام ورفعه إليه وكساه الله الريش وألبسه النور وقطع عنه لذة المطعم    والمشرب وطار مع الملائكة فهو معهم حول العرش ، وكان إنسيا ملكيا سمائيا    أرضيا ، قال أهل التواريخ : حملت مريم  بعيسى  ولها ثلاث عشرة سنة ، وولدت عيسى  ببيت لحم  من أرض أوري شلم  لمضي خمس وستين سنة من غلبة الإسكندر  على أرض بابل  فأوحى الله إليه على رأس ثلاثين سنة ، ورفعه الله من بيت المقدس  ليلة القدر من شهر رمضان ، وهو ابن ثلاث وثلاثين سنة فكانت نبوته ثلاث سنين ، وعاشت أمه مريم  بعد رفعه ست سنين*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (62)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 55 إلى الاية 62
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( إذ  قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك   من الذين كفروا وجاعل  الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة ثم   إلي مرجعكم فأحكم بينكم  فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ( 55 ) ) 

( إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي   ) اختلفوا في معنى التوفي هاهنا ، قال الحسن  والكلبي   وابن جريج    : إني قابضك ورافعك في الدنيا إلي من غير موت ، يدل عليه قوله تعالى : " فلما توفيتني      " ( 117 - المائدة ) أي قبضتني إلى السماء وأنا حي ، لأن قومه إنما    تنصروا بعد رفعه إلى السماء لا بعد موته ، فعلى هذا للتوفي تأويلان ،    أحدهما : إني رافعك إلي وافيا لم ينالوا منك شيئا ، من قولهم توفيت كذا    واستوفيته إذا أخذته تاما والآخر : أني [ مستلمك ] من قولهم توفيت منه كذا    أي تسلمته ، وقال الربيع بن أنس    : المراد بالتوفي النوم [ وكل ذي عين نائم ] وكان عيسى  قد نام فرفعه الله نائما إلى السماء ، معناه : أني منومك ورافعك إلي كما قال الله تعالى : " وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل   " ( 60 - الأنعام ) أي ينيمكم   [ ص: 46 ] 

وقال بعضهم : المراد بالتوفي الموت ، روي [ عن ] علي بن طلحة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن معناه : أني مميتك يدل عليه قوله تعالى : " قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت   " ( 11 - السجدة ) فعلى هذا له تأويلان : أحدهما ما قاله وهب    : توفى الله عيسى  ثلاث ساعات من النهار ثم رفعه الله إليه ، وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : إن النصارى  يزعمون أن الله تعالى توفاه سبع ساعات من النهار ثم أحياه ورفعه ، والآخر ما قاله الضحاك  وجماعة : إن في هذه الآية تقديما وتأخيرا معناه أني رافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا ومتوفيك بعد إنزالك من السماء 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ،  أخبرنا علي بن الجعد ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن أبي سلمة الماجشون ،  عن ابن شهاب ،  عن  سعيد بن المسيب ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :      " والذي نفس محمد بيده ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن مريم حكما عادلا يكسر    الصليب ، ويقتل الخنزير ويضع الجزية ، ويفيض المال حتى لا يقبله أحد "   . 

ويروى عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نزول عيسى  عليه السلام قال :   " وتهلك في زمانه الملل كلها إلا الإسلام ، ويهلك الدجال فيمكث في الأرض أربعين سنة ثم يتوفى فيصلي عليه المسلمون "   . 

وقيل  للحسين بن الفضل  هل تجد نزول عيسى  في القرآن؟ قال نعم : ( وكهلا ) ولم يكتهل في الدنيا وإنما معناه وكهلا بعد نزوله من السماء 

قوله تعالى : ( ومطهرك من الذين كفروا   ) أي مخرجك من بينهم ومنجيك منهم ( وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة   ) قال قتادة  والربيع   والشعبي  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : هم أهل الإسلام الذين صدقوه واتبعوا دينه في التوحيد من أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو فوق الذين كفروا ظاهرين قاهرين بالعزة والمنعة والحجة ، وقال الضحاك    : يعني الحواريين  فوق الذين كفروا ، وقيل : هم أهل الروم ، وقيل : أراد بهم النصارى  فهم فوق اليهود  إلى يوم القيامة ، فإن اليهود  قد ذهب ملكهم ، وملك النصارى  دائم إلى قريب من قيام الساعة ، فعلى هذا يكون الاتباع بمعنى الادعاء والمحبة لا اتباع الدين ( ثم إلي مرجعكم ) في الآخرة   [ ص: 47 ]   ( فأحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ) من أمر الدين وأمر عيسى    .
( فأما الذين كفروا فأعذبهم عذابا شديدا في الدنيا والآخرة وما لهم من ناصرين   ( 56 ) وأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيوفيهم أجورهم والله لا يحب الظالمين   ( 57 ) ذلك نتلوه عليك من الآيات والذكر الحكيم   ( 58 ) إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون   ( 59 ) الحق من ربك فلا تكن من الممترين   ( 60 ) ) 

( فأما الذين كفروا فأعذبهم عذابا شديدا في الدنيا   ) بالقتل والسبي والجزية والذلة ( والآخرة ) أي وفي الآخرة بالنار ( وما لهم من ناصرين ) 

( وأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيوفيهم أجورهم   ) قرأ الحسن  وحفص  بالياء ، والباقون بالنون أي نوفي أجور أعمالهم ( والله لا يحب الظالمين ) أي لا يرحم الكافرين ولا يثني عليهم بالجميل 

قوله تعالى : ( ذلك ) أي هذا الذي ذكرته لك من الخبر عن عيسى  ومريم  والحواريين    ( نتلوه عليك   ) [ نخبرك به بتلاوة جبريل  عليك ] ( من الآيات والذكر الحكيم   ) يعني القرآن والذكر ذي الحكمة ، وقال مقاتل       : الذكر الحكيم أي المحكم الممنوع من الباطل وقيل : الذكر الحكيم هو    اللوح المحفوظ ، وهو معلق بالعرش من درة بيضاء وقيل من الآيات أي العلامات    الدالة على نبوتك لأنها أخبار لا يعلمها إلا قارئ كتاب أو من يوحى إليه    وأنت أمي لا تقرأ . 

قوله تعالى :   ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم   ) الآية نزلت في وفد نجران  وذلك    أنهم قالوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما لك تشتم صاحبنا؟ قال :   وما  أقول قالوا : تقول إنه عبد الله قال : أجل هو عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته    ألقاها إلى مريم العذراء البتول فغضبوا وقالوا هل رأيت إنسانا قط من غير    أب؟ فأنزل الله تعالى ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله   ) في كونه خلقه من غير أب كمثل آدم  لأنه خلق من غير أب وأم ( خلقه من تراب ثم قال له   ) يعني لعيسى  عليه السلام ( كن فيكون ) يعني فكان فإن قيل ما معنى قوله ( خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون      ) ولا تكوين بعد الخلق؟ قيل معناه ثم خلقه ثم أخبركم أني قلت له : كن    فكان من غير ترتيب في الخلق كما يكون في الولادة وهو مثل قول الرجل :    أعطيتك اليوم درهما ثم أعطيتك أمس درهما أي ثم أخبرك أني أعطيتك أمس درهما    وفيما سبق من التمثيل دليل على جواز القياس لأن القياس هو رد فرع إلى أصل بنوع شبه وقد رد الله تعالى خلق عيسى  إلى آدم  عليهم السلام بنوع شبه   [ ص: 48 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( الحق من ربك ) أي هو الحق وقيل جاءك الحق من ربك ( فلا    تكونن من الممترين ) الشاكين ، الخطاب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد    أمته
( فمن  حاجك فيه من بعد ما جاءك   من العلم فقل تعالوا ندع أبناءنا وأبناءكم  ونساءنا ونساءكم وأنفسنا   وأنفسكم ثم نبتهل فنجعل لعنة الله على الكاذبين   ( 61 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( فمن حاجك فيه   ) أي جادلك في عيسى  أو في الحق ( من بعد ما جاءك من العلم   ) بأن عيسى  عبد الله ورسوله ( فقل تعالوا   ) وأصله تعاليوا تفاعلوا من العلو فاستثقلت الضمة على الياء فحذفت ، قال الفراء    : بمعنى تعال كأنه يقول : ارتفع قوله ( ندع ) جزم لجواب الأمر وعلامة الجزم سقوط الواو ( أبناءنا وأبناءكم ونساءنا ونساءكم وأنفسنا وأنفسكم   ) قيل : أبناءنا أراد الحسن  والحسين ،  ونساءنا فاطمة    . وأنفسنا عنى نفسه وعليا  رضي الله عنه والعرب تسمي ابن عم الرجل نفسه ، كما قال الله تعالى : " ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم   " ( 11 - الحجرات ) يريد إخوانكم وقيل هو على العموم الجماعة أهل الدين ( ثم نبتهل   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أي نتضرع في الدعاء ، وقال الكلبي    : نجتهد ونبالغ في الدعاء ، وقال الكسائي  وأبو عبيدة    : نلتعن والابتهال الالتعان يقال : عليه بهلة الله أي لعنته : ( فنجعل لعنة الله على الكاذبين   ) منا ومنكم في أمر عيسى ،  فلما قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية على وفد نجران  ودعاهم إلى المباهلة قالوا : حتى نرجع وننظر في أمرنا ثم نأتيك غدا ، فخلا بعضهم ببعض فقالوا للعاقب وكان ذا رأيهم : يا عبد المسيح  ما ترى؟ قال : والله لقد عرفتم يا معشر النصارى  أن محمدا  نبي    مرسل ، والله ما لاعن قوم نبيا قط فعاش كبيرهم ولا نبت صغيرهم ، ولئن    فعلتم ذلك لنهلكن فإن أبيتم إلا الإقامة على ما أنتم عليه من القول في    صاحبكم فوادعوا الرجل وانصرفوا إلى بلادكم ، فأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه    وسلم وقد غدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم محتضنا للحسين  آخذا بيد الحسن  وفاطمة  تمشي خلفه وعلي  خلفها وهو يقول لهم : " إذا أنا دعوت فأمنوا " فقال أسقف نجران    : يا معشر النصارى  إني    لأرى وجوها لو سألوا الله أن يزيل جبلا من مكانه لأزاله فلا تبتهلوا    فتهلكوا ولا يبقى على وجه الأرض منكم نصراني إلى يوم القيامة ، فقالوا يا    أبا القاسم : قد رأينا أن لا نلاعنك وأن نتركك على دينك ونثبت على ديننا ،    فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فإن أبيتم المباهلة فأسلموا يكن   لكم  ما للمسلمين وعليكم ما عليهم " فأبوا فقال : " فإني أنابذكم " فقالوا  :  ما  لنا بحرب العرب طاقة ، ولكنا نصالحك على أن لا تغزونا ولا تخيفنا  ولا   تردنا عن ديننا على أن نؤدي إليك كل عام ألفي حلة ، ألفا في صفر  وألفا في   رجب ، فصالحهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك وقال :   " والذي نفسي بيده إن العذاب قد تدلى على أهل نجران  ولو تلاعنوا لمسخوا قردة وخنازير ولاضطرم عليهم الوادي نارا ، ولاستأصل الله نجران  وأهله حتى الطير على الشجر ، ولما حال الحول على النصارى  كلهم حتى هلكوا "   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (63)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 63 إلى الاية 67
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


   ( إن هذا لهو القصص الحق وما من إله إلا الله وإن الله لهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 62 ) فإن تولوا فإن الله عليم بالمفسدين   ( 63 ) قل    يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا    نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا    اشهدوا بأنا مسلمون   ( 64 ) ) 

قال الله تعالى : ( إن هذا لهو القصص الحق   ) النبأ الحق ( وما من إله إلا الله ) و " من " صلة تقديره وما إله إلا الله ( وإن الله لهو العزيز الحكيم   ) 

( فإن تولوا ) أعرضوا عن الإيمان ( فإن الله عليم بالمفسدين   ) الذين يعبدون غير الله ، ويدعون الناس إلى عبادة غير الله 

قوله تعالى : ( قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا وبينكم   ) الآية قال المفسرون : قدم وفد نجران  المدينة  فالتقوا مع اليهود  فاختصموا في إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، فزعمت النصارى  أنه كان نصرانيا وهم على دينه وأولى الناس به ، وقالت اليهود    : بل كان يهوديا وهم على دينه وأولى الناس به ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : كلا الفريقين بريء من إبراهيم  ودينه بل كان إبراهيم  حنيفا مسلما وأنا على دينه فاتبعوا دينه دين الإسلام ، فقالت اليهود    : يا محمد  ما تريد إلا أن نتخذك ربا كما اتخذت النصارى  عيسى  ربا ، وقالت النصارى    : يا محمد  ما تريد إلا أن نقول فيك ما قالت اليهود  في عزير ،  فأنزل الله تعالى : ( قل يا أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة   ) والعرب    تسمي كل قصة لها شرح كلمة ومنه سميت القصيدة كلمة ( سواء ) عدل بيننا    وبينكم مستوية ، أي أمر مستو يقال : دعا فلان إلى السواء ، أي إلى النصفة ،    وسواء كل شيء وسطه ومنه قوله تعالى : " فرآه في سواء الجحيم      " ( 55 - الصافات ) وإنما قيل للنصف سواء لأن أعدل الأمور وأفضلها   أوسطها  وسواء نعت لكلمة إلا أنه مصدر ، والمصادر لا تثنى ولا تجمع ولا   تؤنث ،  فإذا فتحت السين مددت ، وإذا كسرت أو ضممت قصرت كقوله تعالى : " مكانا سوى   " ( 58 - طه ) ثم فسر الكلمة فقال : ( ألا نعبد إلا الله   ) ومحل أن رفع على إضمار هي ، وقال الزجاج    :   [ ص:   50 ] رفع  بالابتداء ، وقيل : محله نصب بنزع حرف الصفة معناه بأن لا نعبد   إلا الله  وقيل : محله خفض بدلا من الكلمة أي تعالوا إلى أن لا نعبد إلا   الله ( ولا نشرك به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من دون الله   ) كما فعلت اليهود  والنصارى ،  قال الله تعالى : " اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله   " ( 31 - التوبة ) وقال عكرمة    : هو سجود بعضهم لبعض ، أي لا تسجدوا لغير الله ، وقيل : معناه لا نطيع أحدا في معصية الله ( فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا   ) فقولوا أنتم لهم اشهدوا ( بأنا مسلمون ) مخلصون بالتوحيد . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا أبو اليمان  الحكم بن نافع ،  أخبرنا شعيب ،  عن الزهري ،  أخبرنا  عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود  أن  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أخبره أن  أبا سفيان بن حرب  أخبره أن هرقل  أرسل إليه في ركب من قريش ،  وكانوا تجارا بالشام  في المدة التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاهد فيها أبا سفيان  وكفار قريش فأتوه وهو بإيلياء  فدعاهم في مجلسه وحوله عظماء الروم ،  ودعا بكتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي بعث به  دحية بن خليفة الكلبي  إلى عظيم بصرى  فدفعه إلى هرقل  فقرأه فإذا هو : 

" بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم من محمد  عبد الله ورسوله ، إلى هرقل  عظيم    الروم ، سلام على من اتبع الهدى ، أما بعد : فإني أدعوك بدعاية الإسلام ،    أسلم تسلم ، أسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين ، فإن توليت فإنما عليك إثم    الأريسيين ( يا  أهل الكتاب تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا   وبينكم ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك  به شيئا ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا   من دون الله فإن تولوا فقولوا اشهدوا  بأنا مسلمون   )   .
( يا أهل الكتاب لم تحاجون في إبراهيم وما أنزلت التوراة والإنجيل إلا من بعده أفلا تعقلون   ( 65 ) ها أنتم هؤلاء حاججتم فيما لكم به علم فلم تحاجون فيما ليس لكم به علم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون   ( 66 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أهل الكتاب لم تحاجون في إبراهيم وما أنزلت التوراة والإنجيل إلا من بعده      ) تزعمون أنه كان على دينكم ، وإنما دينكم اليهودية والنصرانية ، وقد    حدثت اليهودية بعد نزول التوراة والنصرانية بعد نزول الإنجيل ، وإنما  أنزلت   التوراة والإنجيل من بعد إبراهيم  بزمان طويل ، وكان بين إبراهيم  وموسى  ألف سنة ، وبين موسى  وعيسى  ألفا سنة ( أفلا تعقلون ) بطلان قولكم؟ 

قوله تعالى : ( ها أنتم ) بتليين الهمزة حيث كان مدني ، وأبو عمرو  والباقون بالهمز ، واختلفوا في أصله   [ ص: 51 ] فقال بعضهم : أصله : أأنتم وها تنبيه وقال الأخفش       : أصله أأنتم فقلبت الهمزة الأولى هاء كقولهم هرقت الماء وأرقت ( هؤلاء  )   أصله أولاء دخلت عليه هاء التنبيه وهي في موضع النداء ، يعني يا هؤلاء    أنتم ( حاججتم ) جادلتم ( فيما لكم به علم   ) يعني في أمر موسى  وعيسى  وادعيتم أنكم على دينهما وقد أنزلت التوراة والإنجيل عليكم ( فلم تحاجون فيما ليس لكم به علم   ) وليس في كتابكم أنه كان يهوديا أو نصرانيا ، وقيل حاججتم فيما لكم به علم يعني في أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنهم وجدوا نعته في كتابهم ، فجادلوا فيه بالباطل ، فلم تحاجون في إبراهيم  وليس في كتابكم ، ولا علم لكم به؟ ( والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون ) ثم برأ الله تعالى إبراهيم  مما قالوا : فقال :
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (64)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 68 إلى الاية 73
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( ما كان إبراهيم يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين   ( 67 ) إن أولى الناس بإبراهيم للذين اتبعوه وهذا النبي والذين آمنوا والله ولي المؤمنين   ( 68 ) ) 

( ما كان إبراهيم يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما وما كان من المشركين   ) والحنيف : المائل عن الأديان كلها إلى الدين المستقيم ، وقيل : الحنيف : الذي يوحد ويحج ويضحي ويختن ويستقبل الكعبة    . وهو أسهل الأديان وأحبها إلى الله عز وجل 

قوله تعالى : ( إن أولى الناس بإبراهيم للذين اتبعوه   ) أي : من اتبعه في زمانه ، ( وهذا النبي   ) يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( والذين آمنوا ) معه ، يعني من هذه الأمة ( والله ولي المؤمنين   ) 

روى الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس ،  ورواه محمد بن إسحاق  عن ابن شهاب  بإسناده ، حديث هجرة الحبشة ،  لما هاجر  جعفر بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه وأناس من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الحبشة  واستقرت بهم الدار وهاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة  وكان من أمر بدر ما كان فاجتمعت قريش  في دار الندوة وقالوا : إن لنا في الذين عند النجاشي  من أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ثأرا ممن قتل منكم ببدر ، فاجمعوا مالا وأهدوه إلى النجاشي  لعله يدفع إليكم من عنده من قومكم ولينتدب لذلك رجلان من ذوي رأيكم فبعثوا عمرو بن العاص  وعمارة بن الوليد  مع الهدايا الأدم وغيره ، فركبا البحر وأتيا الحبشة  فلما دخلا على النجاشي  سجدا    له وسلما عليه وقالا له : إن قومنا لك ناصحون شاكرون ولصلاحك محبون  وإنهم   بعثونا إليك لنحذرك هؤلاء الذين قدموا عليك ، لأنهم قوم رجل كذاب  خرج  فينا  يزعم أنه رسول الله ولم يتابعه أحد منا إلا السفهاء ، وإنا كنا  قد  ضيقنا  عليهم الأمر وألجأناهم إلى شعب بأرضنا لا يدخل عليهم أحد ، ولا  يخرج  منهم  أحد قد قتلهم الجوع والعطش فلما اشتد عليهم الأمر بعث إليك ابن  عمه  ليفسد  عليك دينك وملكك ورعيتك فاحذرهم وادفعهم إلينا لنكفيكهم ،  وقالا  وآية ذلك  أنهم إذا دخلوا عليك لا يسجدون لك ولا يحيونك بالتحية  التي يحييك  بها الناس  رغبة عن دينك وسنتك ، قال : فدعاهم النجاشي  فلما حضروا ، صاح جعفر  بالباب : يستأذن عليك حزب الله ، فقال النجاشي    : مروا هذا الصائح فليعد كلامه ، ففعل جعفر  فقال النجاشي    : نعم فليدخلوا بأمان الله وذمته ، فنظر عمرو بن   [ ص: 52 ] العاص  إلى صاحبه فقال : ألا تسمع كيف يرطنون بحزب الله وما أجابهم به النجاشي ،  فساءهما ذلك ثم دخلوا عليه فلم يسجدوا له ، فقال عمرو بن العاص    : ألا ترى أنهم يستكبرون أن يسجدوا لك ، فقال لهم النجاشي       : ما منعكم أن تسجدوا لي وتحيوني بالتحية التي يحييني بها من أتاني من    الآفاق؟ قالوا : نسجد لله الذي خلقك وملكك ، وإنما كانت تلك التحية لنا    ونحن نعبد الأوثان ، فبعث الله فينا نبيا صادقا فأمرنا بالتحية التي رضيها    الله وهي السلام تحية أهل الجنة ، فعرف النجاشي  أن ذلك حق وأنه في التوراة والإنجيل قال : أيكم الهاتف : يستأذن عليك حزب الله؟ قال جعفر       : أنا ، قال : فتكلم ، قال : إنك ملك من ملوك أهل الأرض ومن أهل الكتاب    ولا يصلح عندك كثرة الكلام ولا الظلم وأنا أحب أن أجيب عن أصحابي فمر  هذين   الرجلين فليتكلم أحدهما ولينصت الآخر فتسمع محاورتنا فقال عمرو  لجعفر    : تكلم ، فقال جعفر   للنجاشي    : سل هذين الرجلين أعبيد نحن أم أحرار؟ فإن كنا عبيدا أبقنا من أربابنا فارددنا إليهم ، فقال النجاشي    : أعبيد هم أم أحرار؟ فقال عمرو    : بل أحرار كرام ، فقال النجاشي    : نجوا من العبودية ثم قال جعفر    : سلهما هل أهرقنا دما بغير حق فيقتص منا؟ قال النجاشي    : إن كان قنطارا فعلي قضاؤه ، فقال عمرو : لا ولا قيراطا ، قال النجاشي       : فما تطلبون منهم؟ قال عمرو : كنا وهم على دين واحد وأمر واحد على دين    آبائنا فتركوا ذلك وابتغوا غيره فبعثنا إليك قومهم لتدفعهم إلينا ، فقال  النجاشي    : ما هذا الدين الذي كنتم عليه والدين الذي اتبعتموه اصدقني ، قال جعفر       : أما الدين الذي كنا عليه فتركناه فهو دين الشيطان ، كنا نكفر بالله    ونعبد الحجارة ، وأما الدين الذي تحولنا إليه فدين الله الإسلام جاءنا به    من الله رسول وكتاب مثل كتاب عيسى  ابن مريم موافقا له ، فقال النجاشي    : يا جعفر  تكلمت بأمر عظيم فعلى رسلك ، ثم أمر النجاشي  فضرب بالناقوس فاجتمع إليه كل قسيس وراهب ، فلما اجتمعوا عنده قال النجاشي    : أنشدكم الله الذي أنزل الإنجيل على عيسى  هل تجدون بين عيسى  وبين يوم القيامة نبيا مرسلا فقالوا : اللهم نعم ، قد بشرنا به عيسى  وقال : من آمن به فقد آمن بي ومن كفر به فقد كفر بي ، فقال النجاشي  لجعفر       : ماذا يقول لكم هذا الرجل وما يأمركم به وما ينهاكم عنه؟ فقال : يقرأ    علينا كتاب الله ويأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر ويأمر بحسن الجوار وصلة    الرحم وبر اليتيم ويأمرنا بأن نعبد الله وحده لا شريك له ، فقال : اقرأ  علي   مما يقرأ عليكم فقرأ عليهم سورة العنكبوت والروم ففاضت عينا النجاشي  وأصحابه من الدمع وقالوا : زدنا يا جعفر  من هذا الحديث الطيب فقرأ عليهم سورة الكهف فأراد عمرو  أن يغضب النجاشي  فقال : إنهم يشتمون عيسى  وأمه ، فقال النجاشي    : ما تقولون في عيسى  وأمه فقرأ عليهم سورة مريم فلما أتى جعفر على ذكر مريم  وعيسى  عليهما السلام رفع النجاشي  نفثة من سواكه قدر ما تقذى العين فقال : والله ما زاد المسيح على ما تقولون هذا ، ثم أقبل على جعفر  وأصحابه فقال : اذهبوا فأنتم سيوم بأرضي [ يقول ] : آمنون من سبكم أو آذاكم غرم ، ثم قال : أبشروا ولا تخافوا فلا دهورة اليوم   [ ص: 53 ] على حزب إبراهيم ،  قال عمرو    : يا نجاشي  ومن حزب إبراهيم؟  قال : هؤلاء الرهط وصاحبهم الذي جاءوا من عنده ومن تبعهم فأنكر ذلك المشركون وادعوا في دين إبراهيم ،  ثم رد النجاشي  على عمرو  وصاحبه المال الذي حملوه وقال : إنما هديتكم لي رشوة فاقبضوها فإن الله ملكني ولم يأخذ مني رشوة ، قال جعفر    : فانصرفنا فكنا في خير دار وأكرم جوار ، وأنزل الله تعالى ذلك اليوم على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في خصومتهم في إبراهيم  وهو بالمدينة قوله عز وجل ( إن أولى الناس بإبراهيم للذين اتبعوه وهذا النبي والذين آمنوا والله ولي المؤمنين   ) . 
( ودت طائفة من أهل الكتاب لو يضلونكم وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون   ( 69 ) يا أهل الكتاب لم تكفرون بآيات الله وأنتم تشهدون   ( 70 ) ) 

( يا أهل الكتاب لم تلبسون الحق بالباطل وتكتمون الحق وأنتم تعلمون   ( 71 ) وقالت طائفة من أهل الكتاب آمنوا بالذي أنزل على الذين آمنوا وجه النهار واكفروا آخره لعلهم يرجعون   ( 72 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل ( ودت طائفة من أهل الكتاب   ) نزلت في معاذ بن جبل   وحذيفة بن اليمان   وعمار بن ياسر  حين دعاهم اليهود  إلى دينهم ، فنزلت ( ودت طائفة   ) [ تمنت جماعة من أهل الكتاب ] يعني اليهود    ( لو يضلونكم   ) عن دينكم ويردونكم إلى الكفر ( وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون   ) 

( يا أهل الكتاب لم تكفرون بآيات الله   ) يعني القرآن وبيان نعت محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وأنتم تشهدون ) أن نعته في التوراة والإنجيل مذكور 

( يا أهل الكتاب لم تلبسون الحق بالباطل   ) تخلطون الإسلام باليهودية والنصرانية ، وقيل : لم تخلطون الإيمان بعيسى  عليه السلام وهو الحق بالكفر بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو الباطل؟ وقيل : التوراة التي أنزلت على موسى  بالباطل الذي حرفتموه وكتبتموه بأيديكم ( وتكتمون الحق وأنتم تعلمون   ) أن محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ودينه حق 

قوله تعالى ( وقالت طائفة من أهل الكتاب آمنوا   ) الآية قال الحسن   والسدي    : تواطأ اثنا عشر حبرا من يهود خيبر  وقرى عيينة  وقال بعضهم لبعض : ادخلوا في دين محمد  أول النهار باللسان دون   [ ص: 54 ] الاعتقاد ثم اكفروا آخر النهار وقولوا : إنا نظرنا في كتبنا وشاورنا علماءنا فوجدنا محمدا  ليس    بذلك ، وظهر لنا كذبه ، فإذا فعلتم ذلك شك أصحابه في دينهم واتهموه   وقالوا  : إنهم أهل الكتاب وهم أعلم منا به فيرجعون عن دينهم . 

وقال مجاهد  ومقاتل  والكلبي  هذا في شأن القبلة لما صرفت إلى الكعبة  شق ذلك على اليهود ،  فقال كعب بن الأشرف  لأصحابه : آمنوا بالذي أنزل على محمد  من أمر الكعبة  وصلوا    إليها أول النهار ثم اكفروا وارجعوا إلى قبلتكم آخر النهار لعلهم يقولون    هؤلاء أهل الكتاب وهم أعلم فيرجعون إلى قبلتنا ، فأطلع الله تعالى رسوله    على سرهم وأنزل ( وقالت طائفة من أهل الكتاب آمنوا بالذي أنزل على الذين آمنوا وجه النهار   ) أوله سمي وجها لأنه أحسنه وأول ما يواجه الناظر فيراه ( واكفروا آخره لعلهم يرجعون   ) فيشكون ويرجعون عن دينهم 
( ولا  تؤمنوا إلا لمن تبع دينكم قل إن الهدى هدى الله   أن يؤتى أحد مثل ما أوتيتم  أو يحاجوكم عند ربكم قل إن الفضل بيد الله   يؤتيه من يشاء والله واسع عليم   ( 73 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( ولا تؤمنوا إلا لمن تبع دينكم   ) هذا متصل بالأول من قول اليهود  بعضهم لبعض ( ولا تؤمنوا   ) أي لا تصدقوا ( إلا لمن تبع دينكم   ) وافق ملتكم واللام في " لمن " صلة ، أي لا تصدقوا إلا من تبع دينكم اليهودية كقوله تعالى : " قل عسى أن يكون ردف لكم   " ( 72 - النحل ) أي : ردفكم ( قل إن الهدى هدى الله      ) هذا خبر من الله عز وجل أن البيان بيانه ثم اختلفوا : فمنهم من قال :    كلام معترض بين كلامين ، وما بعده متصل بالكلام الأول ، إخبار عن قول اليهود  بعضهم    لبعض ، ومعناه : ولا تؤمنوا إلا لمن تبع دينكم ، ولا تؤمنوا أن يؤتى أحد    مثل ما أوتيتم من العلم والكتاب والحكمة والآيات من المن والسلوى وفلق    البحر وغيرها من الكرامات ولا تؤمنوا أن يحاجوكم عند ربكم لأنكم أصح دينا    منهم وهذا معنى قول مجاهد    . 

وقيل : إن اليهود  قالت لسفلتهم ( ولا تؤمنوا إلا لمن تبع دينكم   ( أن يؤتى أحد مثل ما أوتيتم   ) من العلم أي : لئلا يؤتى أحد ، و " لا " فيه مضمرة ، كقوله تعالى يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا      ( النساء - 176 ) أي : لئلا تضلوا ، يقول : لا تصدقوهم لئلا يعلموا مثل    ما علمتم فيكون لكم الفضل عليهم في العلم ، ولئلا يحاجوكم عند ربكم   فيقولوا  : عرفتم أن ديننا حق ، وهذا معنى قول  ابن جريج    . 

وقرأ الحسن   والأعمش    ( إن يؤتى ) بكسر الألف ، فيكون قول اليهود  تاما عند قوله : ( إلا لمن تبع دينكم   ) وما بعده من قول الله تعالى يقول : قل يا محمد    ( إن الهدى هدى الله أن يؤتى   ) أن بمعنى الجحد ،   [ ص: 55 ] أي ما يؤتى أحد مثل ما أوتيتم يا أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( أو يحاجوكم عند ربكم   ) يعني : إلا أن يجادلكم اليهود  بالباطل فيقولوا : نحن أفضل منكم ، فقوله عز وجل ( عند ربكم ) أي عند فضل ربكم بكم ذلك ، وهذا معنى قول سعيد بن جبير  والحسن  والكلبي  ومقاتل    . وقال الفراء       : ويجوز أن يكون أو بمعنى حتى كما يقال : تعلق به أو يعطيك حقك أي حتى    يعطيك حقك ، ومعنى الآية : ما أعطي أحد مثل ما أعطيتم يا أمة محمد  من الدين والحجة حتى يحاجوكم عند ربكم 

وقرأ ابن كثير ( آن يؤتى ) بالمد على الاستفهام وحينئذ يكون فيه اختصار تقديره : أن يؤتى أحد مثل ما أوتيتم يا معشر اليهود  من الكتاب والحكمة تحسدونه ولا تؤمنون به؟ هذا قول قتادة  والربيع  وقالا هذا من قول الله تعالى يقول : قل لهم يا محمد    ( إن الهدى هدى الله   ) بأن أنزل كتابا مثل كتابكم وبعث نبيا حسدتموه وكفرتم به 

( قل إن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله واسع عليم      ) قوله أو يحاجوكم على هذه القراءة رجوع إلى خطاب المؤمنين وتكون " أو "    بمعنى أن لأنهما حرفا شرط وجزاء يوضع أحدهما موضع الآخر أي وإن يحاجوكم   يا  معشر المؤمنين عند ربكم فقل يا محمد      :  إن الهدى هدى الله ونحن عليه ، ويجوز أن يكون الجميع خطابا للمؤمنين ،    ويكون نظم الآية : أن يؤتى أحد مثل ما أوتيتم يا معشر المؤمنين حسدوكم  فقل (   إن الفضل بيد الله   ) وإن حاجوكم ( قل إن الهدى هدى الله   ) 

ويجوز أن يكون الخبر عن اليهود  قد تم عند قوله ( لعلهم يرجعون ) وقوله تعالى : ( ولا تؤمنوا ) كلام الله يثبت به قلوب المؤمنين لئلا يشكوا عند تلبيس اليهود  وتزويرهم    في دينهم ، يقول لا تصدقوا يا معشر المؤمنين إلا من تبع دينكم ، ولا    تصدقوا أن يؤتى أحد مثل ما أوتيتم من الدين والفضل ، ولا تصدقوا أن يحاجوكم    في دينكم عند ربكم أو يقدروا على ذلك فإن الهدى هدى الله ، و ( إن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله واسع عليم   ) فتكون الآية كلها خطاب الله للمؤمنين عند تلبيس اليهود  لئلا يرتابوا .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (65)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 74 إلى الاية 77
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم   ( 74 ) ومن    أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤده إليك ومنهم من إن تأمنه بدينار لا    يؤده إليك إلا ما دمت عليه قائما ذلك بأنهم قالوا ليس علينا في الأميين    سبيل ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم يعلمون   ( 75 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يختص برحمته ) أي بنبوته ( من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤده إليك   ) الآية نزلت في اليهود  أخبر الله   [ ص:   56 ] تعالى  أن فيهم أمانة وخيانة ، والقنطار عبارة عن المال الكثير ،   والدينار عبارة  عن المال القليل ، يقول : منهم من يؤدي الأمانة وإن كثرت ،   ومنهم من لا  يؤديها وإن قلت قال مقاتل    : ( ومن أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤده إليك   ) هم مؤمنوا أهل الكتاب ،  كعبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ، ( ومنهم من إن تأمنه بدينار لا يؤده إليك   ) يعني : كفار اليهود ،  ككعب بن الأشرف  وأصحابه ، وقال جويبر  عن الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  في قوله عز وجل ( ومن أهل الكتاب من إن تأمنه بقنطار يؤده إليك   ) يعني :  عبد الله بن سلام ،  أودعه رجل ألفا ومائتي أوقية من ذهب فأداها إليه ، ( ومنهم من إن تأمنه بدينار لا يؤده إليك   ) يعني : فنحاص بن عازوراء  استودعه رجل من قريش دينارا فخانه ، قوله ( يؤده إليك ) قرأ أبو عمرو  وأبو بكر  وحمزة    ( يؤده ) ( لا يؤده ) و ( نصله ) و ( نؤته ) و ( نوله ) ساكنة الهاء وقرأ أبو جعفر   وقالون  ويعقوب  بالاختلاس    كسرا ، والباقون بالإشباع كسرا ، فمن سكن الهاء قال لأنها وضعت في موضع    الجزم وهو الياء الذاهبة ، ومن اختلس فاكتفى بالكسرة عن الياء ، ومن أشبع    فعلى الأصل ، لأن الأصل في الهاء الإشباع ، ( إلا ما دمت عليه قائما   ) قال ابن عباس  ملحا يريد يقوم عليه يطالبه بالإلحاح ، وقال الضحاك       : مواظبا أي تواظب عليه بالاقتضاء ، وقيل : أراد أودعته ثم استرجعته   وأنت  قائم على رأسه ولم تفارقه رده إليك ، فإن فارقته وأخرته أنكره ولم   يؤده (  ذلك ) أي : ذلك الاستحلال والخيانة ، ( بأنهم قالوا ليس علينا في الأميين سبيل   ) أي : في مال العرب إثم وحرج كقوله تعالى : ( ما على المحسنين من سبيل   ) وذلك أن اليهود  قالوا : أموال العرب حلال لنا ، لأنهم ليسوا على ديننا ولا حرمة لهم في كتابنا ، وكانوا يستحلون ظلم من خالفهم في دينهم 

وقال الكلبي    : قالت اليهود  إن الأموال كلها كانت لنا فما في يد العرب منها فهو لنا وإنما ظلمونا وغصبونا فلا سبيل علينا في أخذنا إياه منهم 

وقال الحسن   وابن جريج  ومقاتل    : بايع اليهود  رجالا    من المسلمين في الجاهلية فلما أسلموا تقاضوهم بقية أموالهم فقالوا : ليس    لكم علينا حق ، ولا عندنا قضاء لأنكم تركتم دينكم ، وانقطع العهد بيننا    وبينكم وادعوا أنهم وجدوا ذلك في كتبهم فكذبهم الله عز وجل وقال عز من  قائل   : ( ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم يعلمون   ) ثم قال ردا عليهم :
( بلى من أوفى بعهده واتقى فإن الله يحب المتقين   ( 76 ) ) 

( بلى ) أي : ليس كما قالوا بل عليهم سبيل ، ثم ابتدأ فقال ( من أوفى ) أي :    ولكن من أوفى ( بعهده ) أي : بعهد الله الذي عهد إليه في التوراة من    الإيمان بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن وأداء الأمانة ، وقيل : الهاء في عهده راجعة إلى الموفي ( واتقى ) الكفر والخيانة ونقض العهد ، ( فإن الله يحب المتقين   )   [ ص: 57 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا قبيصة بن عقبة ،  أنا سفيان  عن الأعمش  عن عبد الله بن مرة  عن مسروق  عن عبد الله بن عمر  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " أربع من كن فيه كان منافقا خالصا ومن كانت فيه خصلة منهن كانت فيه خصلة من النفاق حتى يدعها : إذا ائتمن خان ، وإذا حدث كذب ، وإذا عاهد غدر ، وإذا خاصم فجر "   .
( إن  الذين يشترون بعهد الله وأيمانهم ثمنا قليلا   أولئك لا خلاق لهم في الآخرة  ولا يكلمهم الله ولا ينظر إليهم يوم القيامة   ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 77 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين يشترون بعهد الله وأيمانهم ثمنا قليلا   ) قال عكرمة    : نزلت في رؤوس اليهود ،  كتموا ما عهد الله إليهم في التوراة في شأن محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وبدلوه وكتبوا بأيديهم غيره وحلفوا أنه من عند الله لئلا يفوتهم المآكل والرشا التي كانت لهم من أتباعهم . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا موسى بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو عوانة  عن الأعمش  عن أبي وائل  عن عبد الله  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من حلف على يمين صبر يقتطع بها مال امرئ مسلم لقي الله يوم القيامة وهو عليه غضبان " فأنزل الله تعالى تصديق ذلك ( إن الذين يشترون بعهد الله وأيمانهم ثمنا قليلا   ) إلى آخر الآية ، فدخل الأشعث بن قيس  فقال : ما يحدثكم أبو عبد الرحمن؟  فقالوا : كذا وكذا ، فقال : في    أنزلت ، كانت لي بئر في أرض ابن عم لي فأتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم  فحدثته فقال : " هات بينتك أو يمينه " قلت : إذا يحلف عليها يا رسول   الله ،  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من حلف على يمين صبر وهو   فيها فاجر  يقتطع بها مال امرئ مسلم لقي الله يوم القيامة وهو عليه غضبان   " . 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  أنا مسلم بن الحجاج  أنا قتيبة بن سعيد  أنا أبو الأحوص  عن  سماك بن حرب  عن علقمة بن وائل بن حجر ،  عن أبيه قال : جاء رجل من حضرموت ورجل من كندة إلى النبي ، فقال   [ ص:   58 ] الحضرمي  : يا رسول الله إن هذا قد غلبني على أرض لي كانت لأبي ،   فقال الكندي : هي  أرض في يدي أزرعها ، ليس له فيها حق ، فقال النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم  للحضرمي : " ألك بينة " ؟ قال : لا قال : " فلك يمينه "   قال : يا رسول الله  إن الرجل فاجر لا يبالي على ما يحلف عليه ، قال : "   ليس لك منه إلا ذلك "  فانطلق ليحلف له ، فلما أدبر قال رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم : " أما لئن  حلف على ماله ليأكله ظلما ليلقين الله وهو عنه   معرض   " ورواه  عبد الملك بن عمير  عن علقمة ،  وقال هو امرؤ القيس بن عابس الكندي  وخصمه ربيعة بن عبدان    . 

وروي : لما هم أن يحلف نزلت هذه الآية فامتنع امرؤ القيس  أن يحلف ، وأقر لخصمه بحقه ودفعه إليه . أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد السرخسي ،  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  عن سعيد بن كعب  عن أخيه عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك  عن أبي أمامة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من اقتطع حق امرئ مسلم بيمينه حرم الله عليه الجنة وأوجب له النار " قالوا : وإن كان شيئا يسيرا يا رسول الله؟ قال : " وإن كان قضيبا من أراك " قالها ثلاث مرات   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عمرو بن محمد ،  أنا هشيم بن محمد  أنا العوام بن حوشب  عن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن  عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى  أن رجلا أقام سلعة وهو في السوق فحلف بالله لقد أعطي بها ما لم يعط ليوقع فيها رجلا من المسلمين ، فنزلت : ( إن الذين يشترون بعهد الله وأيمانهم ثمنا قليلا   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين يشترون   ) أي : يستبدلون ( بعهد الله ) وأراد الأمانة ، ( وأيمانهم ) الكاذبة ( ثمنا قليلا ) أي : شيئا قليلا من حطام الدنيا ، ( أولئك لا خلاق لهم      ) لا نصيب لهم ( في الآخرة ) ونعيمها ، ( ولا يكلمهم الله ) كلاما   ينفعهم  ويسرهم ، وقيل : هو بمعنى الغضب ، كما يقول الرجل : إني لا أكلم   فلانا إذا  كان غضب عليه ، ( ولا ينظر إليهم يوم القيامة      ) أي : لا يرحمهم ولا يحسن إليهم ولا ينيلهم خيرا ، ( ولا يزكيهم ) أي :    لا يثني عليهم بالجميل ولا يطهرهم من الذنوب ، ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أنا عبد الغفار بن محمد الفارسي ،  أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد ،  أنا سفيان ، أنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  أنا محمد بن جعفر ،  عن شعبة  عن علي بن مدرك  عن أبي   [ ص: 59 ] زرعة  عن خرشة بن الحر  عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ثلاثة    لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم "    قال : قرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرات فقال أبو ذر :  خابوا   وخسروا من هم يا رسول الله؟ قال : " المسبل والمنان والمنفق سلعته بالحلف الكاذب   " في رواية : " المسبل إزاره   " . 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أسيد أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين العلوي  أنا أبو نصر محمد بن حمدويه المروزي ،  أنا سفيان بن عيينة ،  عن  عمرو بن دينار  عن أبي صالح ،  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ثلاثة    لا يكلمهم الله يوم القيامة ولا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم ولهم عذاب أليم ،    رجل حلف يمينا على مال مسلم فاقتطعه ، ورجل حلف على يمين كاذبة بعد صلاة    العصر أنه أعطي بسلعته أكثر مما أعطي وهو كاذب ، ورجل منع فضل ماله فإن    الله تعالى يقول : اليوم أمنعك فضل ما لم تعمل يداك   " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (66)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 78 إلى الاية 91
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي


( وإن  منهم لفريقا يلوون ألسنتهم بالكتاب لتحسبوه من الكتاب وما هو من الكتاب  ويقولون هو من عند الله وما هو من عند الله ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم  يعلمون   ( 78 ) ما  كان لبشر أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ثم يقول للناس كونوا عبادا  لي من دون الله ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم  تدرسون   ( 79 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن منهم لفريقا   ) يعني : من أهل الكتاب  لفريقا أي : طائفة ، وهم كعب بن الأشرف  ومالك بن الصيف  وحيي بن أخطب  وأبو ياسر  وشعبة بن عمر الشاعر ،    ( يلوون ألسنتهم بالكتاب    ) أي : يعطفون ألسنتهم بالتحريف والتغيير وهو ما غيروا من صفة النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وآية الرجم وغير ذلك ، يقال : لوى لسانه على كذا أي : غيره ،  ( لتحسبوه ) أي : لتظنوا ما حرفوا ( من الكتاب ) الذي أنزله الله تعالى ، (  وما هو من الكتاب ويقولون هو من عند الله وما هو من عند الله ويقولون على الله الكذب   ) عمدا ، ( وهم يعلمون ) أنهم كاذبون ، وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : إن الآية نزلت في اليهود  والنصارى  جميعا وذلك أنهم حرفوا التوراة والإنجيل وألحقوا بكتاب الله ما ليس منه . 

قوله تعالى : ( ما كان لبشر أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب   ) الآية قال مقاتل  والضحاك    : ما كان لبشر يعني : عيسى  عليه السلام ، وذلك أن نصارى نجران  كانوا يقولون : إن عيسى  أمرهم أن يتخذوه ربا فقال   [ ص: 60 ] تعالى : ( ما كان لبشر   ) يعني : عيسى    ( أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب   ) الإنجيل . 

وقال ابن عباس   وعطاء    : ( ما كان لبشر   ) يعني محمدا    ( أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب   ) أي القرآن ، وذلك أن أبا رافع القرظي  من  اليهود ، والرئيس من نصارى أهل نجران قالا يا محمد تريد أن نعبدك ونتخذك  ربا فقال : معاذ الله أن نأمر بعبادة غير الله ما بذلك أمرني الله ، ولا  بذلك أمرني فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( ما كان لبشر   ) أي ما ينبغي لبشر ، كقوله تعالى : " ما يكون لنا أن نتكلم بهذا   " ( سورة ، النور الآية : 16 ) أي ما ينبغي لنا ، والبشر : جميع بني آدم  لا واحد له من لفظه ، كالقوم والجيش ويوضع موضع الواحد والجمع ، ( أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب والحكم   ) الفهم والعلم وقيل : إمضاء الحكم عن الله عز وجل ، ( والنبوة ) المنزلة الرفيعة بالأنبياء ، ( ثم يقول للناس كونوا عبادا لي من دون الله ولكن كونوا   ) أي : ولكن يقول كونوا ، ( ربانيين ) 

واختلفوا فيه قال علي   وابن عباس  والحسن    : كونوا فقهاء علماء وقال قتادة    : حكماء وعلماء وقال سعيد بن جبير    : العالم الذي يعمل بعلمه ، وعن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : فقهاء معلمين . 

وقيل : الرباني الذي يربي الناس بصغار العلم قبل كباره ، وقال عطاء    : علماء حكماء نصحاء لله في خلقه ، قال أبو عبيدة     : سمعت رجلا عالما يقول : الرباني العالم بالحلال والحرام والأمر والنهي ،  العالم بأنباء الأمة ما كان وما يكون ، وقيل : الربانيون فوق الأحبار ،  والأحبار : العلماء ، والربانيون : الذين جمعوا مع العلم البصارة بسياسة  الناس . 

قال المؤرج    : كونوا  ربانيين تدينون لربكم ، من الربوبية ، كان في الأصل ربي فأدخلت الألف  للتفخيم ، ثم أدخلت النون لسكون الألف ، كما قيل : صنعاني وبهراني . 

وقال المبرد    : هم أرباب العلم سموا به لأنهم يربون العلم ، ويقومون به ويربون المتعلمين بصغار العلوم   [ ص: 61 ] قبل  كبارها ، وكل من قام بإصلاح شيء وإتمامه فقد ربه يربه ، واحدها : " ربان "  ( كما قالوا : ريان ) وعطشان وشبعان وعريان ثم ضمت إليه ياء النسبة كما  قالوا : لحياني ورقباني . 

وحكي عن علي  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : هو الذي يرب علمه ، بعمله قال  محمد بن الحنفية  لما مات ابن عباس    : اليوم مات رباني هذه الأمة . ( بما كنتم ) أي : بما أنتم ، كقوله تعالى : " من كان في المهد صبيا   " ( سورة مريم الآية 29 ) أي : من هو في المهد ( تعلمون الكتاب   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وعاصم  وحمزة   والكسائي    " تعلمون " بالتشديد من التعليم وقرأ الآخرون " تعلمون " بالتخفيف من العلم كقوله : ( وبما كنتم تدرسون   ) أي : تقرءون .( ولا يأمركم أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أربابا أيأمركم بالكفر بعد إذ أنتم مسلمون   ( 80 ) وإذ  أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين لما آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما  معكم لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه قال أأقررتم وأخذتم على ذلكم إصري قالوا أقررنا  قال فاشهدوا وأنا معكم من الشاهدين   ( 81 ) ) 

قوله ( ولا يأمركم   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وعاصم  وحمزة  ويعقوب  بنصب  الراء عطفا على قوله : ثم يقول ، فيكون مردودا على البشر ، أي : ولا يأمر  ذلك البشر ، وقيل : على إضمار " أن " أي : ولا أن يأمركم ذلك البشر ، وقرأ  الباقون بالرفع على الاستئناف ، معناه : ولا يأمركم الله ، وقال  ابن جريج  وجماعة : ولا يأمركم محمد ،    ( أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أربابا   ) كفعل قريش  والصابئين  حيث قالوا : الملائكة بنات الله واليهود  والنصارى  حيث قالوا في المسيح  وعزير  ما قالوا ، ( أيأمركم بالكفر بعد إذ أنتم مسلمون   ) قاله على طريق التعجب والإنكار ، يعني : لا يقول هذا . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين لما آتيتكم من كتاب وحكمة   ) قرأ حمزة     " لما " بكسر اللام وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها ، فمن كسر اللام فهي لام الإضافة  دخلت على ما ، ومعناه الذي يريد للذي آتيتكم أي : أخذ ميثاق النبيين لأجل  الذي آتاهم من الكتاب والحكمة يعني أنهم أصحاب الشرائع ومن فتح اللام  فمعناه : للذي آتيتكم بمعنى الخبر وقيل : بمعنى الجزاء أي : لئن آتيتكم  ومهما آتيتكم وجواب الجزاء قوله ( لتؤمنن )   [ ص: 62 ] 

قوله : ( لما آتيتكم   ) قرأ نافع  وأهل المدينة    " آتيناكم " على التعظيم كما قال : " وآتينا داود زبورا " ( النساء - 163 ) " وآتيناه الحكم صبيا   " ( سورة مريم 12 ) وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لموافقة الخط ولقوله : ( وأنا معكم   ) 

واختلفوا في المعني بهذه الآية : فذهب قوم إلى أن الله تعالى أخذ الميثاق  على النبيين خاصة أن يبلغوا كتاب الله ورسالاته إلى عباده ، وأن يصدق بعضهم  بعضا وأخذ العهد على كل نبي أن يؤمن بمن يأتي بعده من الأنبياء وينصره إن أدركه ، وإن لم يدركه أن يأمر قومه بنصرته إن أدركوه ، فأخذ الميثاق من موسى  أن يؤمن بعيسى ،  ومن عيسى  أن يؤمن بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

( وقال الآخرون : بما أخذ الله الميثاق منهم في أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ) فعلى هذا اختلفوا : منهم من قال : إنما أخذ الميثاق على أهل الكتاب  الذين أرسل منهم النبيين ، وهذا قول مجاهد  والربيع ،  ألا ترى إلى قوله ( ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما معكم لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه   ) وإنما كان محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم مبعوثا إلى أهل الكتاب  دون النبيين يدل عليه أن في قراءة  عبد الله بن مسعود   وأبي بن كعب    ( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) وأما القراءة المعروفة ( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق النبيين   ) فأراد : أن الله أخذ ميثاق النبيين أن يأخذوا الميثاق على أممهم أن يؤمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ويصدقوه وينصروه إن أدركوه . 

وقال بعضهم : أراد أخذ الله الميثاق على النبيين ، وأممهم جميعا في أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فاكتفى بذكر الأنبياء لأن العهد مع المتبوع عهد على الأتباع ، وهذا معنى قول ابن عباس ،  وقال  علي بن أبي طالب    : لم يبعث الله نبيا ، آدم  ومن بعده إلا أخذ عليه العهد في أمر محمد  ، وأخذ العهد على قومه ليؤمنن به ولئن بعث وهم أحياء لينصرنه   . 

قوله : ( ثم جاءكم رسول مصدق لما معكم   ) يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( لتؤمنن به ولتنصرنه   ) يقول الله تعالى للأنبياء حين استخرج الذرية من صلب آدم  عليه السلام ، والأنبياء فيهم كالمصابيح والسرج ، وأخذ عليهم الميثاق في أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( قال أأقررتم وأخذتم على ذلكم إصري   ) أي : قبلتم على ذلكم عهدي ، والإصر : العهد الثقيل ، ( قالوا أقررنا قال   ) الله تعالى : ( فاشهدوا ) أي : فاشهدوا أنتم على أنفسكم وعلى أتباعكم ، ( وأنا معكم من الشاهدين   ) عليكم وعليهم ، وقال ابن عباس    : فاشهدوا ، أي : فاعلموا ، وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  قال الله تعالى للملائكة فاشهدوا عليهم كناية عن غير مذكور .
( فمن تولى بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الفاسقون   ( 82 ) ) 

( فمن تولى بعد ذلك   ) الإقرار ، ( فأولئك هم الفاسقون ) العاصون الخارجون عن الإيمان .[ ص: 63 ]   ( أفغير دين الله يبغون وله أسلم من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها وإليه يرجعون   ( 83 ) ) 

( قل  آمنا بالله وما أنزل علينا وما أنزل على إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب  والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى والنبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن  له مسلمون   ( 84 ) ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين   ( 85 ) كيف يهدي الله قوما كفروا بعد إيمانهم وشهدوا أن الرسول حق وجاءهم البينات والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ( 86 ) أولئك جزاؤهم أن عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين   ( 87 ) خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون   ( 88 ) إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم   ( 89 ) إن الذين كفروا بعد إيمانهم ثم ازدادوا كفرا لن تقبل توبتهم وأولئك هم الضالون   ( 90 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( أفغير دين الله يبغون   ) وذلك أن أهل الكتاب اختلفوا فادعى كل واحد أنه على دين إبراهيم  عليه السلام واختصموا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلا الفريقين بريء من دين إبراهيم  عليه السلام " فغضبوا وقالوا : لا نرضى بقضائك ولا نأخذ بدينك ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( أفغير دين الله يبغون   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وأهل البصرة  وحفص  عن عاصم    ( يبغون ) بالياء لقوله تعالى ( وأولئك هم الفاسقون   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لقوله تعالى ( لما آتيتكم   ) ، ( وله أسلم    ) خضع وانقاد ، ( من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها ) فالطوع : الانقياد  والاتباع بسهولة ، والكره : ما كان بمشقة وإباء من النفس . 

واختلفوا في قوله ( طوعا وكرها ) قال الحسن    : أسلم أهل السماوات طوعا وأسلم من في الأرض بعضهم طوعا وبعضهم كرها ، خوفا من السيف والسبي ، وقال مجاهد    : طوعا المؤمن ، وكرها ذلك الكافر ، بدليل : " ولله يسجد من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها وظلالهم بالغدو والآصال   " ( الرعد - 15 ) وقيل : هذا يوم الميثاق حين قال لهم : " ألست بربكم قالوا بلى   " ( الأعراف - 172 ) فقال : بعضهم طوعا وبعضهم كرها ، وقال قتادة    : المؤمن أسلم طوعا فنفعه ، والكافر أسلم كرها في وقت البأس فلم ينفعه ، قال الله تعالى : " فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا   "   ( غافر - 85 ) وقال الشعبي    : هو استعاذتهم به عند اضطرارهم كما قال الله تعالى : " فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   " ( العنكبوت - 65 ) . 

وقال الكلبي    : طوعا الذي ( ولد ) في الإسلام ، وكرها الذين أجبروا على الإسلام ممن يسبى منهم فيجاء بهم في السلاسل ، ( وإليه يرجعون   ) قرأ بالياء حفص  عن عاصم  ويعقوب  كما قرأ ( يبغون ) بالياء وقرأ الباقون بالتاء فيهما إلا أبا عمرو  فإنه قرأ ( يبغون ) بالياء و ( ترجعون ) بالتاء ، وقال : لأن الأول خاص والثاني عام ، لأن مرجع جميع الخلق إلى الله عز وجل . 

قوله تعالى : ( قل  آمنا بالله وما أنزل علينا وما أنزل على إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب  والأسباط وما أوتي موسى وعيسى والنبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن  له مسلمون   )   [ ص: 64 ] ذكر الملل والأديان واضطراب الناس فيها ، ثم أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقول : ( آمنا بالله ) الآية . 

قوله : ( ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه   ) نزلت في اثني عشر رجلا ارتدوا عن الإسلام وخرجوا من المدينة  وأتوا مكة  كفارا ، منهم الحارث بن سويد الأنصاري ،  فنزلت فيهم ( ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين   ) 

( كيف يهدي الله قوما كفروا بعد إيمانهم   ) لفظه استفهام ومعناه جحد ، أي : لا يهدي الله ، وقيل معناه : كيف يهديهم الله في الآخرة إلى الجنة والثواب ( وشهدوا أن الرسول حق وجاءهم البينات والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) 

( خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون   ) وذلك : أن الحارث بن سويد  لما  لحق بالكفار ندم ، فأرسل إلى قومه : أن سلوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  : هل لي من توبة؟ ففعلوا ذلك فأنزل الله تعالى : ( إلا الذين تابوا من بعد  ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم ) 

( إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم ) لما كان منه ، فحملها إليه رجل من قومه وقرأها عليه فقال الحارث    : إنك - والله - ما علمت لصدوق وإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصدق منك وإن الله عز وجل لأصدق الثلاثة ، فرجع الحارث  إلى المدينة  وأسلم وحسن إسلامه . 

قوله عز وجل : ( إن الذين كفروا بعد إيمانهم ثم ازدادوا كفرا   ) قال قتادة  والحسن    : نزلت في   [ ص: 65 ] اليهود  كفروا بعيسى  عليه السلام والإنجيل بعد إيمانهم بأنبيائهم ، ثم ازدادوا كفرا بكفرهم بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن . 

وقال أبو العالية    : نزلت في اليهود  والنصارى  كفروا بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رأوه بعد إيمانهم بنعته وصفته في كتبهم ثم ازدادوا كفرا يعني : ذنوبا في حال كفرهم . 

قال مجاهد    : نزلت في جميع الكفار أشركوا بعد إقرارهم بأن الله خالقهم ، ثم ازدادوا كفرا أي : أقاموا على كفرهم حتى هلكوا عليه . 

قال الحسن    : ازدادوا كفرا كلما نزلت آية كفروا بها ، فازدادوا كفرا وقيل : ازدادوا كفرا بقولهم : نتربص بمحمد  ريب المنون . 

قال الكلبي    : نزلت في الأحد عشر من أصحاب الحارث بن سويد ،  لما رجع الحارث  إلى الإسلام أقاموا هم على الكفر بمكة  وقالوا : نقيم على الكفر ما بدا لنا فمتى أردنا الرجعة ينزل فينا ما نزل في الحارث ،  فلما افتتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  فمن دخل منهم في الإسلام قبلت توبته ونزل فيمن مات منهم كافرا 

( إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار   ) الآية . 

فإن قيل : قد وعد الله قبول توبة من تاب ، فما معنى قوله : ( لن تقبل توبتهم وأولئك هم الضالون   ) قيل : لن تقبل توبتهم إذا ( رجعوا في حال المعاينة ) كما قال : " وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن   " سورة النساء الآية ( 18 ) . 

وقيل : هذا في أصحاب الحارث بن سويد  حيث أمسكوا عن الإسلام ، وقالوا : نتربص بمحمد  فإن ساعده الزمان نرجع إلى دينه ، لن يقبل منهم ذلك لأنهم متربصون غير محققين ، وأولئك هم الضالون .
( إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار فلن يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض ذهبا ولو افتدى به أولئك لهم عذاب أليم وما لهم من ناصرين   ( 91 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( إن الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار فلن يقبل من أحدهم ملء الأرض   ) أي : قدر ما يملأ الأرض من شرقها إلى غربها ، ( ذهبا ) نصب على التفسير ، كقولهم : عشرون درهما . ( ولو افتدى به   ) قيل : معناه لو افتدى به ، والواو زائدة مقحمة ، ( أولئك لهم عذاب أليم وما لهم من ناصرين   )   [ ص: 66 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا  محمد بن بشار ،  أخبرنا غندر ،  أخبرنا شعبة ،  عن أبي عمران  قال : سمعت أنس بن مالك  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يقول  الله لأهون أهل النار عذابا يوم القيامة : لو أن لك ما في الأرض من شيء  أكنت تفدي به؟ فيقول : نعم فيقول : أردت منك أهون من ذلك وأنت في صلب آدم  أن لا تشرك بي شيئا فأبيت إلا أن تشرك بي   " .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (67)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 92 إلى الاية 99
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون وما تنفقوا من شيء فإن الله به عليم   ( 92 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( لن تنالوا البر   ) يعني : الجنة ، قاله ابن عباس   وابن مسعود  ومجاهد ،  وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : التقوى ، وقيل : الطاعة ، وقيل : الخير ، وقال الحسن    : أن تكونوا أبرارا . 

أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أخبرنا محمد بن حماد  قال : أخبرنا أبو معاوية  عن الأعمش  عن شقيق  عن عبد الله  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عليكم بالصدق فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر وإن  البر يهدي إلى الجنة ، وما يزال الرجل يصدق ويتحرى الصدق حتى يكتب عند  الله صديقا ، وإياكم والكذب فإن الكذب يهدي إلى الفجور وإن الفجور يهدي إلى  النار ، وما يزال الرجل يكذب ويتحرى الكذب حتى يكتب عند الله كذابا   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون   ) أي : من أحب أموالكم إليكم ، روى الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : أن المراد منه أداء الزكاة . 

وقال مجاهد  والكلبي    : هذه الآية نسختها آية الزكاة ، وقال الحسن    : كل إنفاق يبتغي به المسلم وجه الله حتى الثمرة ينال به هذا البر وقال عطاء    : لن تنالوا البر أي : شرف الدين والتقوى حتى تتصدقوا وأنتم أصحاء أشحاء   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن  إسحاق بن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة  أنه سمع أنس بن مالك  يقول " كان  أبو طلحة الأنصاري أكثر أنصاري بالمدينة مالا وكان أحب أمواله إليه بيرحاء  وكانت مستقبلة المسجد ، وكان رسول الله يدخلها ويشرب من   [ ص: 67 ] ماء فيها طيب ، قال أنس : فلما نزلت هذه الآية ( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون   ) قام أبو طلحة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله إن الله تعالى يقول في كتابه : ( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون    ) وإن أحب أموالي إلي بيرحاء وإنها صدقة لله أرجو برها وذخرها عند الله ،  فضعها يا رسول الله حيث شئت ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : بخ بخ  ذلك مال رابح . أو قال : ذلك مال رابح وقد سمعت ما قلت فيها وإني أرى أن  تجعلها في الأقربين ، فقال أبو طلحة أفعل يا رسول الله فقسمها أبو طلحة في  أقاربه وبني عمه   " . 

وروي عن مجاهد  قال : كتب  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه إلى  أبي موسى الأشعري  أن يبتاع له جارية من سبي جلولاء يوم فتحت فدعا بها فأعجبته ، فقال : إن الله عز وجل يقول : ( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون   ) فأعتقها عمر   . 

وعن حمزة بن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : خطرت على قلب عبد الله بن عمر  هذه الآية ( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون   ) قال ابن عمر     : فذكرت ما أعطاني الله عز وجل ، فما كان شيء أعجب إلي من فلانة ، هي حرة  لوجه الله تعالى ، قال : لولا أنني لا أعود في شيء جعلته لله لنكحتها   . 

( وما تنفقوا من شيء فإن الله به عليم   ) أي : يعلمه ويجازي به .
( كل الطعام كان حلا لبني إسرائيل إلا ما حرم إسرائيل على نفسه من قبل أن تنزل التوراة قل فأتوا بالتوراة فاتلوها إن كنتم صادقين   ( 93 ) فمن افترى على الله الكذب من بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الظالمون   ( 94 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( كل الطعام كان حلا لبني إسرائيل إلا ما حرم إسرائيل على نفسه من قبل أن تنزل التوراة   ) سبب نزول هذه الآية : أن اليهود قالوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : تزعم أنك على ملة إبراهيم  ؟ وكان إبراهيم  لا يأكل لحوم الإبل وألبانها وأنت تأكلها ، فلست على ملته! فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كان ذلك حلالا لإبراهيم  عليه السلام " فقالوا : كل ما نحرمه اليوم كان ذلك حراما على نوح  وإبراهيم  حتى انتهى إلينا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( كل الطعام كان حلا لبني إسرائيل   ) يريد : سوى الميتة والدم ، فإنه لم يكن حلالا قط .   [ ص: 68 ] 

( إلا ما حرم إسرائيل على نفسه   ) وهو يعقوب  عليه السلام ( من قبل أن تنزل التوراة   ) يعني : ليس الأمر على ما قالوا من حرمة لحوم الإبل وألبانها على إبراهيم ،  بل كان الكل حلالا له ولبني إسرائيل ،  وإنما حرمها إسرائيل  على نفسه قبل نزول التوراة ، يعني : ليست في التوراة حرمتها . 

واختلفوا في الطعام الذي حرمه يعقوب على نفسه وفي سببه ، قال أبو العالية   وعطاء  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : كان ذلك الطعام : لحمان الإبل وألبانها ، وروي أن يعقوب  مرض  مرضا شديدا فطال سقمه فنذر لئن عافاه الله من سقمه ليحرمن أحب الطعام  والشراب إليه ، وكان أحب الطعام إليه لحمان الإبل وأحب الشراب إليه ألبانها  فحرمهما . 

وقال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  وقتادة   والسدي  والضحاك    : هي العروق . 

وكان السبب في ذلك أنه اشتكى عرق النسا وكان أصل وجعه فيما روى جويبر  ومقاتل  عن الضحاك    : أن يعقوب  كان نذر إن وهبه الله اثنى عشر ولدا وأتى بيت المقدس  صحيحا أن يذبح آخرهم فتلقاه ملك [ من الملائكة ] فقال : يا يعقوب  إنك  رجل قوي فهل لك في الصراع ، فعالجه فلم يصرع واحد منهما صاحبه فغمزه الملك  غمزة فعرض له عرق النسا من ذلك ، ثم قال له : أما إني لو شئت أن أصرعك  لفعلت ولكن غمزتك هذه الغمزة لأنك كنت نذرت إن أتيت بيت المقدس  صحيحا ذبحت آخر ولدك ، فجعل الله لك بهذه الغمزة من ذلك مخرجا ، فلما قدمها يعقوب  أراد ذبح ولده ونسي قول الملك فأتاه الملك وقال : إنما غمزتك للمخرج وقد وفي نذرك فلا سبيل لك إلى ولدك . 

وقال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  وقتادة   والسدي    : أقبل يعقوب  من حران  يريد بيت المقدس  حين هرب من أخيه عيصو    : وكان رجلا بطيشا قويا فلقيه ملك فظن يعقوب  أنه لص فعالجه أن يصرعه فغمز الملك فخذ يعقوب ،  ثم صعد إلى السماء ويعقوب  عليه  السلام ينظر إليه ، فهاج به عرق النسا ولقي من ذلك بلاء وشدة وكان لا ينام  بالليل من الوجع ، ويبيت وله زقاء ، أي : صياح ، فحلف يعقوب  لئن شفاه الله أن لا يأكل عرقا ولا طعاما فيه عرق ، فحرمه على نفسه ، فكان بنوه بعد ذلك يتبعون العروق يخرجونها من اللحم . 

وروى جويبر  عن الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : لما أصاب يعقوب  عرق النسا وصف له الأطباء أن يجتنب لحمان الإبل فحرمها يعقوب  على نفسه . 

وقال الحسن    : حرم إسرائيل  على نفسه لحم الجزور تعبدا لله تعالى : فسأل ربه أن يجيز له ذلك فحرمه الله على ولده .   [ ص: 69 ] 

ثم اختلفوا في حال هذا الطعام المحرم على بني إسرائيل  بعد نزول التوراة ، وقال  السدي    : حرم الله عليهم في التوراة ما كانوا يحرمونه قبل نزولها ، وقال عطية    : إنما كان محرما عليهم بتحريم إسرائيل  فإنه كان قد قال : لئن عافاني الله لا يأكله لي ولد ، ولم يكن محرما عليهم في التوراة ، وقال الكلبي    : لم يحرمه الله ( عليهم ) في التوراة وإنما حرم عليهم بعد التوراة بظلمهم ، كما قال الله تعالى : " فبظلم من الذين هادوا حرمنا عليهم طيبات أحلت لهم   " ( سورة النساء الآية 160 ) وقال الله تعالى : ( وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر   ) إلى أن قال : " ذلك جزيناهم ببغيهم وإنا لصادقون   " ( سورة الأنعام الآية ( 146 ) وكانت بنو إسرائيل  إذا أصابوا ذنبا عظيما حرم الله عليهم طعاما طيبا أو صب عليهم رجزا وهو الموت . 

وقال الضحاك    : لم يكن  شيء من ذلك حراما عليهم ولا حرمه الله في التوراة ، وإنما حرموه على أنفسهم  اتباعا لأبيهم ، ثم أضافوا تحريمه إلى الله ، فكذبهم الله عز وجل فقال : (  قل ) يا محمد    ( فأتوا بالتوراة فاتلوها   ) حتى يتبين أنه كما قلتم ، ( إن كنتم صادقين ) فلم يأتوا . فقال الله عز وجل : 

فمن افترى على الله الكذب من بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الظالمون   .
( قل صدق الله فاتبعوا ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين   ( 95 ) إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين   ( 96 ) فيه آيات بينات مقام إبراهيم ومن دخله كان آمنا ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين   ( 97 ) 

( قل صدق الله فاتبعوا ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين   ) وإنما دعاهم إلى اتباع ملة إبراهيم  لأن في اتباع ملة إبراهيم  اتباعه صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا   ) سبب [ نزول هذه الآية ] أن اليهود  قالوا للمسلمين : بيت المقدس  قبلتنا ، وهو أفضل من الكعبة  وأقدم ، وهو مهاجر الأنبياء ، وقال المسلمون بل الكعبة  أفضل ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة مباركا وهدى للعالمين   ) 

( فيه آيات بينات مقام إبراهيم ومن دخله كان آمنا   ) وليس شيء من هذه الفضائل لبيت المقدس    .   [ ص: 70 ] 

واختلف العلماء في قوله تعالى : ( إن أول بيت وضع للناس للذي ببكة    ) فقال بعضهم : هو أول بيت ظهر على وجه الماء عند خلق [ السماء ] والأرض ،  خلقه الله قبل الأرض بألفي عام ، وكانت زبدة بيضاء على الماء فدحيت الأرض  من تحته ، هذا قول عبد الله بن عمر  ومجاهد  وقتادة   والسدي    . 

وقال بعضهم : هو أول بيت بني في الأرض ، روي عن علي بن الحسين     : أن الله تعالى وضع تحت العرش بيتا وهو البيت المعمور ، وأمر الملائكة  أن يطوفوا به ، ثم أمر الملائكة الذين هم سكان الأرض أن يبنوا في الأرض  بيتا على مثاله وقدره ، فبنوا واسمه الضراح ، وأمر من في الأرض أن يطوفوا  به كما يطوف أهل السماء بالبيت المعمور   . 

وروي أن الملائكة بنوه قبل خلق آدم  بألفي عام ، وكانوا يحجونه ، فلما حجه آدم ،  قالت الملائكة : بر حجك يا آدم  حججنا هذا البيت قبلك بألف عام ، ويروى عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : أراد به أنه أول بيت بناه آدم  في الأرض ، وقيل : هو أول بيت مبارك وضع [ في الأرض ] هدى للناس ، يروى ذلك عن  علي بن أبي طالب ،  قال الضحاك    : أول بيت وضع فيه البركة وقيل : أول بيت وضع للناس يحج إليه . وقيل : أول بيت جعل قبلة للناس . وقال الحسن  والكلبي    : معناه : أول مسجد ومتعبد وضع للناس يعبد الله فيه كما قال الله تعالى : ( في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع   ) يعني المساجد . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا موسى بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا عبد الواحد ،  أنا الأعمش ،  أخبرنا  إبراهيم بن يزيد التيمي ،  عن أبيه ، قال سمعت أبا ذر  يقول : قلت  يا رسول الله أي مسجد وضع في الأرض أولا؟ قال : " المسجد الحرام ، قلت ثم  أي؟ قال : المسجد الأقصى قلت : كم كان بينهما؟ قال : أربعون سنة ، ثم أينما  أدركتك الصلاة بعد فصل فإن الفضل فيه   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( للذي ببكة   ) قال جماعة : هي مكة  نفسها ، وهو قول الضحاك ،  والعرب تعاقب بين الباء والميم ، فتقول : سبد رأسه وسمده وضربة لازب ولازم ، وقال الآخرون : بكة  موضع البيت  ومكة  اسم البلد كله . 

وقيل : بكة  موضع البيت  والمطاف ، سميت بكة    : لأن الناس يتباكون فيها ، أي يزدحمون يبك بعضهم بعضا ، ويصلي بعضهم بين يدي بعض ويمر بعضهم بين يدي بعض .   [ ص: 71 ] 

وقال عبد الله بن الزبير : سميت بكة لأنها تبك أعناق الجبابرة ، أي تدقها فلم يقصدها جبار بسوء إلا قصمه الله   . 

وأما مكة  سميت بذلك لقلة مائها من قول العرب : مك الفصيل ضرع أمه وامتكه إذا امتص كل ما فيه من اللبن ، وتدعى أم رحم  لأن الرحمة تنزل بها . 

( مباركا ) نصب على الحال أي : ذا بركة ( وهدى للعالمين   ) لأنه قبلة المؤمنين ( فيه آيات بينات   ) قرأ ابن عباس    ( آية بينة ) على الواحدان ، وأراد مقام إبراهيم  وحده ، وقرأ الآخرون ( آيات بينات ) بالجمع فذكر منها مقام إبراهيم    [ وهو الحجر ] الذي قام عليه إبراهيم ،  وكان أثر قدميه فيه فاندرس من كثرة المسح بالأيدي ، ومن تلك الآيات : الحجر الأسود  والحطيم  وزمزم  والمشاعر كلها ، وقيل : مقام إبراهيم  جميع الحرم ،  ومن الآيات في البيت أن الطير تطير فلا تعلو فوقه ، وأن الجارحة إذا قصدت صيدا فإذا دخل الصيد الحرم  كفت عنه ، وإنه بلد صدر إليه الأنبياء والمرسلون والأولياء والأبرار ، وإن الطاعة والصدقة فيها تضاعف بمائة ألف . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أبو محمد الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن إسحاق السراج ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب أحمد بن أبي بكر الزهري ،  أنا مالك بن أنس  عن زيد بن رباح  وعبيد الله بن أبي عبد الله  عن أبي عبد الله الأغر  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " صلاة في مسجدي هذا أفضل من ألف صلاة فيما سواه إلا المسجد الحرام   " . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ومن دخله كان آمنا   ) من أن يحاج فيه ، وذلك بدعاء إبراهيم  عليه السلام حيث قال : رب اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وكانت العرب في الجاهلية يقتل بعضهم بعضا ويغير بعضهم على بعض ومن دخل الحرم أمن من القتل والغارة ، وهو المراد من الآية على قول الحسن  وقتادة  وأكثر المفسرين قال الله تعالى : " أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم    " ( سورة العنكبوت الآية 67 ) وقيل : المراد به أن من دخله عام عمرة  القضاء مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان آمنا ، كما قال تعالى : " لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين   " ( سورة الفتح الآية 27 ) وقيل : هو خبر بمعنى الأمر تقديره : ومن دخله فأمنوه ، كقوله تعالى : " فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج   " ( البقرة - 197 ) أي : لا ترفثوا ولا تفسقوا ، حتى ذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن من وجب عليه القتل قصاصا أو حدا فالتجأ إلى الحرم فلا يستوفى منه فيه ، ولكنه [ لا يطعم ] ولا يبايع ولا يشارى حتى يخرج منه فيقتل ، قاله ابن عباس ،   [ ص: 72 ] وبه قال أبو حنيفة ،  وذهب قوم إلى أن القتل الواجب بالشرع يستوفى فيه أما إذا ارتكب الجريمة في الحرم يستوفى فيه عقوبته بالاتفاق . 

وقيل : معناه ومن دخله معظما له متقربا إلى الله عز وجل كان آمنا يوم القيامة من العذاب . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولله على الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا   ) أي : ولله فرض واجب على الناس حج البيت ، قرأ أبو جعفر  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    ( حج البيت ) بكسر الحاء في هذا الحرف خاصة ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الحاء ، وهي لغة أهل الحجاز ،  وهما لغتان فصيحتان ومعناهما واحد . 

والحج أحد أركان الإسلام ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد الله بن موسى ،  أنا حنظلة بن أبي سفيان ،  عن عكرمة بن خالد ،  عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بني الإسلام على خمس شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ، وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والحج وصوم رمضان   . 

قال أهل العلم : ولوجوب الحج خمس شرائط    : الإسلام والعقل والبلوغ والحرية والاستطاعة ، فلا يجب على الكافر ولا  على المجنون ، ولو حجا بأنفسهما لا يصح لأن الكافر ليس من أهل القربة ولا  حكم [ لفعل ] المجنون ، ولا يجب على الصبي ولا على العبد ، ولو حج صبي يعقل ، أو عبد يصح  حجهما تطوعا لا يسقط به فرض الإسلام عنهما فلو بلغ الصبي ، أو عتق العبد  بعدما حج واجتمع في حقه شرائط [ وجوب ] الحج وجب عليه أن يحج ثانيا ، ولا  يجب على غير المستطيع ، لقوله تعالى : ( من استطاع إليه سبيلا   ) غير أنه لو تكلف فحج يسقط عنه فرض الإسلام . 

والاستطاعة نوعان ،  أحدهما : أن يكون مستطيعا [ بنفسه ] والآخر : أن يكون مستطيعا بغيره ، أما  الاستطاعة بنفسه أن يكون قادرا بنفسه على الذهاب ووجد الزاد والراحلة ،  أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن محمد الكسائي الخطيب ،  ثنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  ثنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع بن سليمان ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا سعيد بن سالم ،  عن إبراهيم بن يزيد ،  عن  محمد بن عباد بن جعفر ،  قال : قعدنا إلى عبد الله   [ ص: 73 ] ابن عمر  فسمعته يقول : سأل  رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما الحاج؟ قال : " الشعث التفل "  فقام رجل آخر فقال : يا رسول الله : أي الحج أفضل؟ قال : " العج والثج "  فقام رجل آخر فقال : يا رسول الله ما السبيل؟ قال : " زاد وراحلة   " . 

وتفصيله : أن يجد راحلة تصلح لمثله ، ووجد الزاد للذهاب والرجوع ، فاضلا عن  نفقة عياله ومن تلزمه نفقتهم وكسوتهم لذهابه ورجوعه ، وعن دين يكون عليه ،  ووجد رفقة يخرجون في وقت جرت عادة أهل بلده بالخروج في ذلك الوقت ، فإن  خرجوا قبله أو أخروا الخروج إلى وقت لا يصلون إلا أن يقطعوا كل يوم أكثر من  مرحلة لا يلزمهم الخروج [ في ذلك الوقت ] ويشترط أن يكون الطريق آمنا فإن  كان فيه خوف من عدو مسلم أو كافر أو رصدي يطلب شيئا لا يلزمه ، ويشترط أن  تكون المنازل المأهولة معمورة يجد فيها الزاد والماء ، فإن كان زمان جدوبة  تفرق أهلها أو غارت مياهها فلا يلزمه ، ولو لم يجد الراحلة لكنه قادر على  المشي ، أو لم يجد الزاد ولكن يمكنه أن يكتسب في الطريق لا يلزمه الحج ،  ويستحب لو فعل ، وعند مالك  يلزمه . 

أما الاستطاعة بالغير هو  : أن يكون الرجل عاجزا بنفسه ، بأن كان زمنا أو به مرض غير مرجو الزوال ،  لكن له مال يمكنه أن يستأجر من يحج عنه ، يجب عليه أن يستأجر ، أو لم يكن  له مال لكن بذل له ولده أو أجنبي الطاعة في أن يحج عنه ، يلزمه أن يأمره  إذا كان يعتمد صدقه ، لأن وجوب الحج [ يتعلق ] بالاستطاعة ، ويقال في العرف  : فلان مستطيع لبناء دار وإن كان لا يفعله بنفسه ، وإنما يفعله بماله أو  بأعوانه . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  لا يجب الحج ببذل الطاعة ، وعند مالك  لا يجب على المعضوب في المال . 

وحجة من أوجبه ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن ابن شهاب  عن سليمان بن يسار  عن  عبد الله بن عباس  أنه قال : كان  الفضل بن عباس رديف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فجاءته امرأة من خثعم  تستفتيه ، فجعل الفضل ينظر إليها وتنظر إليه ، فجعل رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يصرف وجه الفضل إلى الشق الآخر ، فقالت : يا رسول الله إن فريضة    [ ص: 74 ] الله على عباده في الحج أدركت أبي شيخا كبيرا لا يستطيع أن يثبت على الراحلة أفأحج عنه؟ قال : " نعم   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن كفر فإن الله غني عن العالمين   ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن   وعطاء    : جحد فرض الحج ، وقال مجاهد    : من كفر بالله واليوم الآخر . 

وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : نزلت في اليهود  حيث قالوا : الحج إلى مكة  غير واجب . 

وقال  السدي    : هو من وجد ما يحج به ثم لم يحج حتى مات فهو كفر به أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن الكلماتي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عمر ،  أخبرنا سهل بن عمار ،  أخبرنا  يزيد بن هارون ،  أخبرنا شريك ،  عن الليث  عن عبد الرحمن بن سابط ،  عن أبي أمامة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من لم تحبسه حاجة ظاهرة أو مرض حابس أو سلطان جائر ، ولم يحج فليمت إن شاء يهوديا وإن شاء نصرانيا   " . 
قل ياأهل الكتاب لم تكفرون بآيات الله والله شهيد على ما تعملون   ( 98 ) ( قل ياأهل الكتاب لم تصدون عن سبيل الله من آمن تبغونها عوجا وأنتم شهداء وما الله بغافل عما تعملون   ( 99 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( قل ياأهل الكتاب لم تكفرون بآيات الله والله شهيد على ما تعملون   ) 

( قل ياأهل الكتاب لم تصدون عن سبيل الله   ) أي : لم تصرفون عن دين الله ، ( من آمن تبغونها   )   [ ص: 75 ] تطلبونها ، ( عوجا ) زيغا وميلا يعني : لم تصدون عن سبيل الله باغين لها عوجا؟ قال أبو عبيدة    : العوج - بالكسر - في الدين والقول والعمل والعوج - بالفتح - في الجدار ، وكل شخص قائم ، ( وأنتم شهداء وما الله بغافل عما تعملون   ) [ أن في التوراة مكتوبا ] نعت محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن دين الله الذي لا يقبل غيره هو الإسلام .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (68)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 100 إلى الاية 103
أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي

( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقا من الذين أوتوا الكتاب يردوكم بعد إيمانكم كافرين   ( 100 ) ) 

  ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقا من الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) قال  زيد بن أسلم    : إن شاس بن قيس اليهودي    - وكان شيخا عظيم الكفر شديد الطعن على المسلمين - مر على نفر من الأوس  والخزرج  في  مجلس جمعهم يتحدثون ، فغاظه ما رأى من ألفتهم وصلاح ذات بينهم في الإسلام  بعد الذي كان بينهم في الجاهلية من العداوة ، قال : قد اجتمع ملأ بني قيلة  بهذه البلاد لا والله ما لنا معهم إذا اجتمعوا بها من قرار ، فأمر شابا من اليهود  كان  معه فقال : اعمد إليهم واجلس معهم ثم ذكرهم يوم بعاث وما كان قبله ،  وأنشدهم بعض ما كانوا تقاولوا فيه من الأشعار ، وكان بعاث يوما اقتتلت فيه الأوس  مع الخزرج  وكان الظفر فيه للأوس على الخزرج ،  ففعل وتكلم فتكلم القوم عند ذلك فتنازعوا وتفاخروا حتى تواثب رجلان من الحيين على الركب ، أوس بن قبطي  أحد بني حارثة  من الأوس ،  وجبار بن صخر أحد بني سلمة  من الخزرج ،  فتقاولا  ثم قال أحدهما لصاحبه : إن شئتم والله رددتها الآن جذعة ، وغضب الفريقان  جميعا وقالا : قد فعلنا السلاح السلاح موعدكم الظاهرة ، وهي حرة فخرجوا  إليها ، وانضمت الأوس والخزرج بعضها إلى بعض على دعواهم التي كانوا عليها في الجاهلية فبلغ  ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخرج إليهم فيمن معه من المهاجرين حتى  جاءهم . فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا معشر المسلمين أبدعوى الجاهلية وأنا  بين أظهركم بعد إذ أكرمكم الله بالإسلام وقطع به عنكم أمر الجاهلية ، وألف  بينكم ترجعون إلى ما كنتم عليه كفارا ، الله الله !! فعرف القوم أنها نزغة  من الشيطان وكيد من عدوهم فألقوا السلاح من أيديهم وبكوا وعانق بعضهم بعضا ،  ثم انصرفوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سامعين مطيعين فأنزل الله  تعالى فيهم هذه   [ ص: 76 ] الآية   . 

( يردوكم بعد إيمانكم كافرين   ) قال جابر    : فما رأيت قط يوما أقبح أولا وأحسن آخرا من ذلك اليوم ، ثم قال الله تعالى على وجه التعجب :
( وكيف تكفرون وأنتم تتلى عليكم آيات الله وفيكم رسوله ومن يعتصم بالله فقد هدي إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 101 ) ) 

( وكيف تكفرون   ) يعني : ولم تكفرون؟ ( وأنتم تتلى عليكم آيات الله   ) القرآن ، ( وفيكم رسوله   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قال قتادة  في هذه الآية علمان بينان : كتاب الله ونبي الله أما نبي الله فقد مضى وأما كتاب الله فأبقاه بين أظهركم رحمة من الله ونعمة . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الحميدي ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ ،  أنا أبو الفضل الحسن بن يعقوب بن يوسف العدل ،  أخبرنا أبو أحمد محمد بن عبد الوهاب العبدي  أنا أبو جعفر بن عوف  أخبرنا أبو حيان يحيى بن سعيد بن حبان    [ عن يزيد بن حيان    ] قال : سمعت  زيد بن أرقم  قال : " قام  فينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم خطيبا ، فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ،  ثم قال : أما بعد أيها الناس إنما أنا بشر يوشك أن يأتيني رسول ربي فأجيبه  ، وإني تارك فيكم الثقلين أولهما : كتاب الله فيه الهدى والنور ، فتمسكوا  بكتاب الله وخذوا به ، فحث عليه ورغب فيه ثم قال : وأهل بيتي أذكركم الله  في أهل بيتي   . 

قوله تعالى ( ومن يعتصم بالله   ) أي : يمتنع بالله ويستمسك بدينه وطاعته ، ( فقد هدي إلى صراط مستقيم   ) طريق واضح ، وقال  ابن جريج  ومن يعتصم بالله أي : يؤمن بالله ، وأصل العصمة : المنع ، فكل مانع شيئا فهو عاصم له   . 
[ ص: 77 ]   ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته ولا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون   ( 102 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته   ) قال مقاتل بن حيان    : كان بين الأوس  والخزرج  عداوة في الجاهلية وقتال حتى هاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة ،  فأصلح بينهم فافتخر بعده منهم رجلان : ثعلبة بن غنم  من الأوس   وأسعد بن زرارة  من الخزرج ،  فقال الأوسي : منا خزيمة بن ثابت  ذو الشهادتين ، ومنا حنظلة  غسيل الملائكة ، ومنا عاصم بن ثابت بن أفلح  حمي الدبر ، ومنا  سعد بن معاذ  الذي اهتز [ لموته ] عرش الرحمن ورضي الله بحكمه في بني قريظة    . 

وقال الخزرجي : منا أربعة أحكموا القرآن : أبي بن كعب ،   ومعاذ بن جبل ،   وزيد بن ثابت ،  وأبو زيد ،  ومنا سعد بن عبادة  خطيب الأنصار  ورئيسهم ، فجرى الحديث بينهما فغضبا وأنشدا الأشعار وتفاخرا ، فجاء الأوس  والخزرج  ومعهم السلاح فأتاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله حق تقاته   ) . 

وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود   وابن عباس    : هو أن يطاع فلا يعصى ، قال مجاهد    : أن تجاهدوا في سبيل الله حق جهاده ولا تأخذكم في الله لومة لائم وتقوموا لله بالقسط ولو على أنفسكم وآبائكم وأبنائكم . وعن أنس  أنه قال : لا يتقي الله عبد حق تقاته حتى يخزن لسانه   . 

قال أهل التفسير : فلما نزلت هذه الآية شق ذلك عليهم ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله ومن يقوى على هذا؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : " فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم   " ( التغابن 16 ) فنسخت هذه الآية وقال مقاتل    : ليس في آل عمران من المنسوخ إلا هذا . . 

( ولا تموتن إلا وأنتم مسلمون   ) أي : مؤمنون ، وقيل مخلصون مفوضون أموركم إلى الله عز وجل وقال الفضيل    : محسنون الظن بالله . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو بكر العبدوسي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر بن محمد بن حمدون بن خالد بن يزيد ،  أخبرنا سليمان بن سيف ،  أخبرنا  وهب بن جرير ،  أنا شعبة ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن مجاهد  عن  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا  أيها الناس اتقوا الله حق تقاته فلو أن قطرة من الزقوم قطرت على الأرض  لأمرت على أهل الدنيا معيشتهم ، فكيف بمن هو طعامه وليس له طعام غيره   " ؟ .
[ ص: 78 ]   ( واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا واذكروا  نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم بنعمته إخوانا  وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار فأنقذكم منها كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم  تهتدون   ( 103 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا   ) الحبل : السبب الذي [ يتوصل ] به إلى البغية وسمي الإيمان حبلا لأنه سبب يتوصل به إلى زوال الخوف . 

واختلفوا في معناه هاهنا ، قال ابن عباس    : معناه تمسكوا بدين الله ، وقال ابن مسعود    : هو الجماعة ، وقال : عليكم بالجماعة فإنها حبل الله الذي أمر الله به ، وإن ما تكرهون في الجماعة والطاعة خير مما تحبون في الفرقة . وقال مجاهد   وعطاء    : بعهد الله ، وقال قتادة   والسدي    : هو القرآن ، وروي عن ابن مسعود  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن هذا القرآن هو حبل الله وهو النور المبين ، والشفاء النافع ، وعصمة لمن تمسك به ونجاة لمن تبعه   " وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : بحبل الله   : أي بأمر الله وطاعته ،   ( ولا تفرقوا   ) كما   [ ص: 79 ]   [ افترقت ] اليهود  والنصارى ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن سهيل بن أبي صالح  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن  الله تعالى يرضى لكم ثلاثا ، ويسخط لكم ثلاثا يرضى لكم أن تعبدوه ولا  تشركوا به شيئا وأن تعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا وأن تناصحوا من ولى الله أمركم  ، ويسخط لكم : قيل وقال ، وإضاعة المال وكثرة السؤال   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء فألف بين قلوبكم   ) قال محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار  وغيره من أهل الأخبار : كانت الأوس  والخزرج  أخوين  لأب وأم فوقعت بينهما عداوة بسبب قتيل ، فتطاولت تلك العداوة والحرب بينهم  عشرين ومائة سنة إلى أن أطفأ الله عز وجل ذلك بالإسلام وألف [ بينهم ]  برسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان سبب ألفتهم أن سويد  بن الصامت أخا بني عمرو بن عوف وكان شريفا يسميه قومه الكامل لجلده ونسبه ،  قدم مكة حاجا أو معتمرا ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بعث وأمر  بالدعوة ، فتصدى له حين سمع به ودعاه إلى الله عز وجل وإلى الإسلام فقال له  سويد    : فلعل الذي معك  مثل الذي معي ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ وما الذي معك  قال : مجلة لقمان يعني حكمته فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]  اعرضها علي فعرضها ، فقال : إن هذا لكلام حسن ، معي أفضل من هذا ، قرآن  أنزله الله علي نورا وهدى فتلا عليه القرآن ودعاه إلى الإسلام فلم [ يبعد ]  منه وقال : إن هذا [ لقول ] حسن ، ثم انصرف إلى المدينة  فلم يلبث أن قتلته الخزرج  قبل يوم بعاث  فإن قومه ليقولون : قد قتل وهو مسلم . 

ثم  قدم أبو الحيسر أنس بن رافع ومعه فئة من بني الأشهل فيهم إياس بن معاذ  يلتمسون الحلف من قريش على قوم من الخزرج ، فلما سمع بهم رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أتاهم فجلس إليهم ، فقال : هل لكم إلى خير مما جئتم له؟  فقالوا : وما ذلك؟ قال : أنا رسول الله بعثني إلى العباد أدعوهم إلى أن لا  يشركوا بالله شيئا ، وأنزل علي الكتاب ، ثم ذكر لهم الإسلام وتلا عليهم  القرآن ، فقال إياس بن معاذ وكان غلاما حدثا : أي قوم ، هذا والله خير مما  جئتم له ، فأخذ أبو الحيسر حفنة من البطحاء فضرب بها وجه إياس   [ ص: 80 ] وقال : دعنا منك فلعمري لقد جئنا لغير هذا ، فصمت إياس وقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنهم ، وانصرفوا إلى المدينة  وكانت وقعة بعاث  بين الأوس  والخزرج ،  ثم لم يلبث إياس بن معاذ  أن هلك . 

فلما أراد الله عز وجل إظهار دينه وإعزاز نبيه خرج  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الموسم الذي لقي فيه النفر من الأنصار  يعرض نفسه على قبائل العرب كما كان يصنع في كل موسم ، فلقي عند العقبة رهطا  من الخزرج أراد الله بهم خيرا ، وهم ستة نفر : أسعد بن زرارة ، وعوف بن  الحارث وهو ابن عفراء ، ورافع بن مالك العجلاني ، وقطبة بن عامر بن حديدة ،  وعقبة بن عامر بن نابي ، وجابر بن عبد الله ، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم : من أنتم؟ قالوا : نفر من الخزرج ، قال : أمن موالي يهود؟  قالوا : نعم : قال : أفلا تجلسون حتى أكلمكم؟ قالوا : بلى ، فجلسوا معه  فدعاهم إلى الله عز وجل وعرض عليهم الإسلام وتلا عليهم القرآن   . 

قالوا : وكان مما صنع الله لهم به في الإسلام أن يهود كانوا معهم ببلادهم ،  وكانوا أهل كتاب وعلم ، وهم كانوا أهل أوثان وشرك ، وكانوا إذا كان منهم  شيء قالوا : إن نبيا الآن مبعوث قد أظل زمانه نتبعه ونقتلكم معه قتل عاد  وإرم ،  فلما  كلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أولئك النفر ودعاهم إلى الله عز وجل قال  بعضهم لبعض : يا قوم تعلمون والله إنه النبي الذي توعدكم به يهود ، فلا  يسبقنكم إليه ، فأجابوه وصدقوه وأسلموا ، وقالوا : إنا قد تركنا قومنا ولا  قوم بينهم من العداوة والشر ما بينهم وعسى الله أن يجمعهم بك ، وسنقدم  عليهم فندعوهم إلى أمرك ، فإن يجمعهم الله عليك فلا رجل أعز منك . 

ثم انصرفوا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راجعين إلى بلادهم قد آمنوا به صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما قدموا المدينة  ذكروا لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ودعوهم إلى الإسلام حتى فشا فيهم فلم يبق دار من دور الأنصار  إلا وفيها ذكر من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا كان العام المقبل وافى الموسم من الأنصار  اثنا عشر رجلا وهم : أسعد بن زرارة ،  وعوف ،  ومعاذ ابنا عفراء ،  ورافع بن مالك بن العجلان ،  وذكوان بن عبد القيس ،   وعبادة بن الصامت ،  ويزيد بن ثعلبة ،  وعباس بن عبادة ،  وعقبة *******************بن عامر ،  وقطبة بن عامر ،  وهؤلاء خزرجيون   وأبو الهيثم بن التيهان ،  وعويمر بن ساعدة  من الأوس ،  فلقوه بالعقبة وهي العقبة الأولى ، فبايعوا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بيعة النساء ، على أن لا يشركوا بالله  شيئا ولا يسرقوا ولا يزنوا ، إلى آخر الآية فإن وفيتم فلكم الجنة ، وإن  غشيتم شيئا من ذلك فأخذتم بحده في الدنيا فهو كفارة له ، وإن ستر عليكم  فأمركم إلى الله إن شاء عذبكم وإن شاء غفر لكم ، قال : وذلك قبل أن يفرض عليهم الحرب . 

قال : فلما انصرف القوم بعث معهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مصعب بن عمير بن هاشم بن عبد مناف ،  وأمره أن يقرئهم القرآن ويعلمهم الإسلام ويفقههم في الدين ، وكان مصعب  يسمى بالمدينة  المقرئ ، وكان منزله على أسعد بن زرارة ،  ثم إن أسعد بن زرارة  خرج بمصعب  فدخل به حائطا ، من حوائط بني ظفر ،   [ ص: 81 ] فجلسا في الحائط واجتمع إليهما رجال ممن أسلم ، فقال  سعد بن معاذ   لأسيد بن حضير    : انطلق إلى هذين الرجلين اللذين قد أتيا دارنا ليسفها ضعفاءنا فازجرهما ، فإن أسعد بن زرارة  ابن خالتي ولولا ذاك لكفيتكه ، وكان  سعد بن معاذ   وأسيد بن حضير  سيدي قومهما من بني عبد الأشهل  وهما مشركان ، فأخذ  أسيد بن حضير  حربته ثم أقبل إلى مصعب  وأسعد  وهما جالسان في الحائط ، فلما رآه أسعد بن زرارة  قال لمصعب    : هذا سيد قومه قد جاءك فاصدق الله فيه ، قال مصعب     : إن يجلس أكلمه قال : فوقف عليهما متشتما فقال : ما جاء بكم إلينا  تسفهان ضعفاءنا؟ اعتزلا إن كانت لكما في أنفسكما حاجة ، فقال له مصعب    : أو تجلس فتسمع؟ فإن رضيت أمرا قبلته وإن كرهته كف عنك ما تكره ، قال : أنصفت ثم ركز حربته وجلس إليهما فكلمه مصعب  بالإسلام  وقرأ عليه القرآن فقالا والله لعرفنا في وجهه الإسلام قبل أن يتكلم به ،  في إشراقه وتسهله ، ثم قال : ما أحسن هذا الكلام وأجمله ! كيف تصنعون إذا  أردتم أن تدخلوا في هذا الدين؟ قالا له : تغتسل وتطهر ثوبيك ثم تشهد شهادة  الحق [ ثم تصلي ركعتين فقام فاغتسل وطهر ثوبيه وشهد شهادة الحق ] ثم قام  وركع ركعتين ثم قال لهما : إن ورائي رجلا إن اتبعكما لم يتخلف عنه أحد من  قومه وسأرسله إليكما الآن ،  سعد بن معاذ ،  ثم أخذ حربته فانصرف إلى سعد  وقومه ، وهم جلوس في ناديهم فلما نظر إليه  سعد بن معاذ  مقبلا قال : أحلف بالله لقد جاءكم أسيد  بغير الوجه الذي ذهب من عندكم ، فلما وقف على النادي قال له سعد    : ما فعلت؟ قال : كلمت الرجلين فوالله ما رأيت بهما بأسا وقد نهيتهما فقالا فافعل ما أحببت ، وقد حدثت أن بني حارثة  خرجوا إلى أسعد بن زرارة  ليقتلوه ، وذلك أنهم عرفوا أنه ابن خالتك ليحقروك فقام سعد    [ مغضبا ] مبادرا للذي ذكر له من بني حارثة ،  فأخذ الحربة ثم قال : والله ما أراك أغنيت شيئا فلما رآهما مطمئنين عرف أن أسيدا  إنما أراد أن يسمع منهما فوقف عليهما متشتما ثم قال  لأسعد بن زرارة    : لولا ما بيني وبينك من القرابة ما رمت هذا مني ، تغشانا في دارنا بما نكره وقد قال أسعد  لمصعب    : جاءك والله سيد قومه ، إن يتبعك لم يخالفك منهم أحد ، فقال له مصعب    : أو تقعد فتسمع فإن رضيت أمرا ورغبت فيه قبلته ، وإن كرهته عزلنا عنك ما تكره ، قال سعد     : أنصفت ، ثم ركز الحربة وجلس ، فعرض عليه الإسلام وقرأ عليه القرآن قالا  : فعرفنا والله في وجهه الإسلام قبل أن يتكلم به في إشراقه وتسهله ، ثم  قال لهما : كيف تصنعون إذا أنتم أسلمتم ودخلتم في هذا الدين؟ قالا تغتسل  وتطهر ثوبيك ، ثم تشهد شهادة الحق ثم [ تصلي ] ركعتين فقام واغتسل وطهر  ثوبيه وشهد شهادة الحق وركع ركعتين ، ثم أخذ حربته فأقبل عامدا إلى نادي  قومه ومعه  أسيد بن حضير  فلما رآه قومه مقبلا قالوا : نحلف بالله لقد رجع سعد  إليكم بغير الوجه الذي ذهب به من عندكم ، فلما وقف عليهم قال : يا بني عبد الأشهل  كيف تعلمون أمري   [ ص: 82 ] فيكم؟  قالوا : سيدنا وأفضلنا رأيا وأيمننا نقيبة قال : فإن كلام رجالكم ونسائكم  علي حرام حتى تؤمنوا بالله ورسوله ، قال : فما أمسى في دار بني عبد الأشهل  رجل ولا امرأة إلا مسلم أو مسلمة ، ورجع أسعد بن زرارة  ومصعب  إلى منزل أسعد بن زرارة ،  فأقام عنده يدعو الناس إلى الإسلام حتى لم يبق دار من دور الأنصار  إلا وفيها رجال مسلمون ونساء مسلمات إلا ما كان من دار بني أمية بن زيد  وخطمة ووائل  وواقف ، وذلك أنه كان فيهم أبو قيس بن الأسلت الشاعر ،  وكانوا يسمعون منه ويطيعونه فوقف بهم عن الإسلام حتى هاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة  ومضى بدر  وأحد  والخندق    . 

قالوا : ثم إن مصعب بن عمير  رجع إلى مكة  وخرج معه من الأنصار  من المسلمين سبعون رجلا مع حجاج قومهم من أهل الشرك حتى قدموا مكة  فواعدوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم العقبة  من أوسط أيام التشريق وهي بيعة العقبة الثانية   . 

قال  كعب بن مالك    - وكان قد شهد ذلك - فلما فرغنا من الحج وكانت الليلة التي واعدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعنا  عبد الله بن عمرو بن حرام أبو جابر  أخبرناه وكنا نكتم عمن معنا من المشركين من قومنا أمرنا فكلمناه ، وقلنا له : يا أبا جابر  إنك  سيد من ساداتنا وشريف من أشرافنا وإنا نرغب بك عما أنت فيه أن تكون حطبا  للنار غدا ، ودعوناه إلى الإسلام فأسلم ، وأخبرناه بميعاد رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم فشهد معنا العقبة ،  وكان  نقيبا ، فبتنا تلك الليلة مع قومنا في رحالنا حتى إذا مضى ثلث الليل خرجنا  لميعاد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نتسلل مستخفين تسلل القطا ، حتى  اجتمعنا في الشعب  عند العقبة ،  ونحن سبعون رجلا ومعنا امرأتان من نسائنا  نسيبة بنت كعب أم عمارة  إحدى نساء بني النجار ،  وأسماء بنت عمرو بن عدي أم منيع  إحدى نساء بني سلمة ،  فاجتمعنا  بالشعب ننتظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى جاءنا ومعه عمه العباس بن  عبد المطلب ، وهو يومئذ على دين قومه إلا أنه أحب أن يحضر أمر ابن أخيه ،  ويتوثق له ، فلما جلسنا كان أول من تكلم العباس بن عبد المطلب ، فقال : يا  معشر الخزرج - وكانت العرب يسمون هذا الحي من الأنصار الخزرج خزرجها وأوسها  - إن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم منا حيث قد علمتم ، وقد منعناه من قومنا  ممن هو على مثل رأينا وهو في عز من قومه ومنعة في بلده ، وأنه قد أبى إلا  الانقطاع إليكم واللحوق بكم ، فإن كنتم ترون أنكم وافون له بما دعوتموه  إليه ومانعوه ممن خالفه فأنتم وما تحملتم من ذلك ، وإن كنتم ترون أنكم  مسلموه وخاذلوه بعد الخروج إليكم فمن الآن فدعوه فإنه في عز ومنعة . 

قال : فقلنا قد سمعنا ما قلت : فتكلم يا رسول الله وخذ لنفسك ولربك ما شئت . 

قال : فتكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتلا القرآن ودعا إلى الله ورغب  في الإسلام ، ثم قال أبايعكم على أن تمنعوني مما تمنعون منه [ أنفسكم  ونساءكم ] وأبناءكم ، قال : فأخذ البراء بن معرور بيده ثم قال : والذي   [ ص: 83 ] بعثك بالحق نبيا لنمنعك مما نمنع منه أزرنا فبايعنا يا رسول الله ، فنحن أهل الحرب وأهل الحلقة ورثناها كابرا عن كابر . 

قال : [ فاعترض ] القول - والبراء يكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - أبو  الهيثم بن التيهان ، فقال : يا رسول الله إن بيننا وبين الناس حبالا يعني  العهود ، وإنا قاطعوها فهل عسيت إن فعلنا نحن ذلك ثم أظهرك الله أن ترجع  إلى قومك وتدعنا ، فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قال : الدم الدم  والهدم الهدم أنتم مني وأنا منكم أحارب من حاربتم وأسالم من سالمتم . 

وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أخرجوا إلي منكم اثني عشر نقيبا  كفلاء على قومهم بما فيهم ككفالة الحواريين لعيسى ابن مريم " فأخرجوا اثني  عشر نقيبا تسعة من الخزرج وثلاثة من الأوس   . 

قال  عاصم بن عمرو بن قتادة    : إن القوم لما اجتمعوا لبيعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال العباس بن عبادة بن نضلة الأنصاري     : يا معشر الخزرج هل تدرون علاما تبايعون هذا الرجل؟ إنكم تبايعونه على  حرب الأحمر والأسود ، فإن كنتم ترون أنكم إذا نهكت أموالكم مصيبة وأشرافكم  قتلى أسلمتموه ، فمن الآن ، فهو والله إن فعلتم خزي في الدنيا والآخرة ،  وإن كنتم ترون أنكم وافون له بما دعوتموه إليه من تهلكة الأموال وقتل  الأشراف فخذوه فهو والله خير الدنيا والآخرة . 

قالوا : فإنا نأخذه على مصيبة الأموال وقتل الأشراف ، فما لنا بذلك يا رسول  الله إن نحن وفينا؟ قال : " الجنة " قال : ابسط يدك فبسط يده فبايعوه ،  وأول من ضرب على يده البراء بن معرور ثم تتابع القوم ، فلما بايعنا رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صرخ الشيطان من رأس العقبة بأنفذ صوت ما سمعته قط :  يا أهل الجباجب هل لكم في مذمم والصباة قد اجتمعوا على حربكم ، فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هذا عدو الله ، هذا أزب العقبة ، اسمع أي عدو  الله أما والله لأفرغن لك ، ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ارفعوا  إلى رحالكم . 

فقال العباس بن عبادة بن نضلة : والذي بعثك بالحق لئن شئت [ لنميلن ] غدا  على أهل منى بأسيافنا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لم نؤمر بذلك  ولكن ارجعوا إلى رحالكم   . 

قال فرجعنا إلى مضاجعنا فنمنا عليها حتى أصبحنا فلما أصبحنا غدت علينا جلة قريش  حتى جاءونا في منازلنا ، فقالوا : يا معشر الخزرج  بلغنا أنكم جئتم صاحبنا هذا تستخرجونه من بين أظهرنا   [ ص: 84 ] وتبايعونه  على حربنا ، وإنه والله ما حي من العرب أبغض إلينا أن تنشب الحرب بيننا  وبينهم [ منكم ] قال : فانبعث من هناك من مشركي قومنا يحلفون لهم بالله :  ما كان من هذا شيء وما علمناه وصدقوا ، ولم يعلموا ، وبعضنا ينظر إلى بعض ،  وقام القوم وفيهم الحارث بن هشام بن المغيرة [ المخزومي    ] وعليه نعلان جديدان ، قال فقلت له كلمة كأني أريد أن أشرك القوم بها فيما قالوا يا جابر  أما تستطيع أن تتخذ وأنت سيد من ساداتنا مثل نعلي هذا الفتى من قريش ،  قال فسمعها الحارث  فخلعهما من رجليه ثم رمى بهما إلي وقال : والله لتنتعلنهما قال يقول أبو جابر  رضي الله عنه : مه والله أحفظت الفتى فاردد إليه نعليه ، قال : لا أردهما فأل - والله - صالح والله لئن صدق الفأل [ لأسلبنه ] . 

قال : ثم انصرف الأنصار  إلى المدينة  وقد شددوا العقد ، فلما قدموها أظهروا الإسلام بها وبلغ ذلك قريشا  فآذوا أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : " إن الله تعالى قد جعل لكم إخوانا ودارا تأمنون فيها " فأمرهم بالهجرة إلى المدينة واللحوق بإخوانهم من الأنصار   . 

فأول من هاجر إلى المدينة  أبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد المخزومي ،  ثم عامر بن ربيعة  ثم عبد الله بن جحش  ثم تتابع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أرسالا إلى المدينة  فجمع الله أهل المدينة   أوسها وخزرجها بالإسلام ، وأصلح ذات بينهم بنبيه محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قال الله تعالى : ( واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم   ) يا معشر الأنصار    ( إذ كنتم أعداء   ) قبل الإسلام ( فألف بين قلوبكم   ) بالإسلام ، ( فأصبحتم ) أي فصرتم ، ( بنعمته ) برحمته وبدينه الإسلام ، ( إخوانا ) في الدين والولاية بينكم ( وكنتم ) يا معشر الأوس  والخزرج    ( على شفا حفرة من النار    ) أي على طرف حفرة مثل شفا البئر معناه : كنتم على طرف حفرة من النار ليس  بينكم وبين الوقوع فيها إلا أن تموتوا على كفركم ، ( فأنقذكم ) الله (  منها ) بالإيمان ، ( كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تهتدون   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (69)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 104 إلى الاية 110


( ولتكن منكم أمة يدعون إلى الخير ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون   ( 104 ) ) 

( ولتكن منكم أمة   ) أي : كونوا أمة ، ( من ) صلة ليست للتبعيض ، كقوله تعالى : " فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان   "   [ ص: 85 ]   ( الحج - 30 ) لم يرد اجتناب بعض الأوثان بل أراد فاجتنبوا الأوثان ، واللام في قوله ( ولتكن ) لام الأمر ، ( يدعون إلى الخير   ) إلى الإسلام ، ( ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر وأولئك هم المفلحون   ) 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  قال أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  قال أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  ثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن أبي شيبة ،  أخبرنا  وكيع ،  عن سفيان ،  عن  قيس بن مسلم ،  عن  طارق بن شهاب ،  قال : قال أبو سعيد  رضي الله عنهما سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان   " . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن الفضل الخرقي ،  قال أخبرنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني ،  أخبرنا علي بن حجر ،  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  أنا  عمرو بن أبي عمرو ،  عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الأشهلي ،  عن حذيفة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " والذي نفسي بيده لتأمرن بالمعروف ولتنهون عن المنكر أو ليوشكن الله أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من عنده ثم لتدعنه فلا يستجاب لكم   " . 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أنا علي بن الحسين الدراوردي  أخبرنا أبو النعمان ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن مسلم القسملي ،  أنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد  عن  قيس بن أبي حازم ،  قال : سمعت  أبا بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه يقول : يا أيها الناس إنكم تقرءون هذه الآية : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم   ) فإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن الناس إذا رأوا منكرا فلم يغيروه يوشك أن يعمهم الله تعالى بعذابه   " .   [ ص: 86 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عمرو بن حفص بن غياث ،  أخبرنا أبي أنا الأعمش  حدثني الشعبي  أنه سمع النعمان بن بشير  رضي الله عنه يقول : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مثل  المداهن في حدود الله تعالى والواقع فيها ، كمثل قوم استهموا على سفينة  فصار بعضهم في أسفلها وصار بعضهم في أعلاها ، فكان الذين في أسفلها يمرون  بالماء على الذين في أعلاها ، فتأذوا به فأخذ فأسا فجعل ينقر أسفل السفينة ،  فأتوه فقالوا : ما لك؟ فقال تأذيتم بي ولا بد لي من الماء فإن أخذوا على  يديه أنجوه ونجوا أنفسهم وإن تركوه أهلكوه وأهلكوا أنفسهم   " .
( ولا تكونوا كالذين تفرقوا واختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات وأولئك لهم عذاب عظيم   ( 105 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا تكونوا كالذين تفرقوا واختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات   ) قال أكثر المفسرين : هم اليهود  والنصارى ،  وقال بعضهم : المبتدعة من هذه الأمة ، وقال أبو أمامة  رضي الله عنه هم الحرورية  بالشام    . 

قال  عبد الله بن شداد    : وقف أبو أمامة  وأنا معه على رأس الحرورية بالشام فقال : هم كلاب النار ، كانوا مؤمنين فكفروا بعد إيمانهم ثم قرأ ( ولا تكونوا كالذين تفرقوا واختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات   ) إلى قوله تعالى ( أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم   ) 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو الحسن بن بشران ،  أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ،  حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ،  حدثنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر ،  عن  عبد الملك بن عمير ،  عن عبد الله بن الزبير ،  أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه قال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من سره بحبوحة الجنة فعليه بالجماعة فإن الشيطان مع الفذ وهو من الاثنين أبعد   " .   [ ص: 87 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( وأولئك لهم عذاب عظيم   ) .
( يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه فأما الذين اسودت وجوههم أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   ( 106 ) ) 

( يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه    ) ( يوم ) نصب على الظرف أي : في يوم ، وانتصاب الظرف على التشبيه  بالمفعول ، يريد : تبيض وجوه المؤمنين وتسود وجوه الكافرين وقيل : تبيض  وجوه المخلصين وتسود وجوه المنافقين . 

وعن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قرأ هذه الآية قال تبيض وجوه أهل السنة وتسود وجوه أهل البدعة   . 

قال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  إذا كان يوم القيامة رفع لكل قوم ما كانوا يعبدونه ، فيسعى كل قوم إلى ما كانوا يعبدون ، وهو قوله تعالى : " نوله ما تولى    " ( النساء - 115 ) فإذا انتهوا إليه حزنوا فتسود وجوههم من الحزن ، وبقي  أهل القبلة واليهود والنصارى لم يعرفوا شيئا مما رفع لهم فيأتيهم الله  فيسجد له من كان يسجد في الدنيا مطيعا مؤمنا ويبقى أهل الكتاب والمنافقون  لا يستطيعون السجود ، ثم يؤذن لهم فيرفعون رءوسهم ووجوه المؤمنين مثل الثلج  بياضا والمنافقون وأهل الكتاب إذا نظروا إلى وجوه المؤمنين حزنوا حزنا  شديدا فاسودت وجوههم فيقولون : ربنا ما لنا مسودة وجوهنا فوالله ما كنا  مشركين؟ فيقول الله للملائكة : " انظر كيف كذبوا على أنفسهم   "   ( الأنعام - 24 ) . 

قال أهل المعاني : ابيضاض الوجوه : إشراقها واستبشارها وسرورها بعملها  وبثواب الله ، واسودادها : حزنها وكآبتها وكسوفها بعملها وبعذاب الله ، يدل  عليه قوله تعالى : " للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة ولا يرهق وجوههم قتر ولا ذلة   " ( يونس - 26 ) وقال تعالى : " والذين كسبوا السيئات جزاء سيئة بمثلها وترهقهم ذلة   " ( يونس - 27 ) وقال : " وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة ووجوه يومئذ باسرة   " ( القيامة 22 - 24 ) وقال " وجوه يومئذ مسفرة ضاحكة مستبشرة ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة   " ( عبس 37 - 40 ) . 

( فأما الذين اسودت وجوههم أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم   ) معناه : يقال لهم : أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم؟ ( فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   )   [ ص: 88 ] 

فإن قيل : كيف قال : أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم وهم لم يكونوا مؤمنين؟ حكي عن أبي بن كعب  أنه أراد به : الإيمان يوم الميثاق ، حين قال لهم : ألست بربكم؟ قالوا : بلى يقول : أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم يوم الميثاق؟ وقال الحسن    : هم المنافقون تكلموا بالإيمان بألسنتهم ، وأنكروا بقلوبهم . 

وعن عكرمة    : أنهم أهل الكتاب ،  آمنوا بأنبيائهم وبمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يبعث فلما بعث كفروا به . 

وقال قوم : هم من أهل قبلتنا ، وقال أبو أمامة    : هم الخوارج ،  وقال قتادة    : هم أهل البدع . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا  سعيد بن أبي مريم ،  عن  نافع بن عمر ،  حدثني  ابن أبي مليكة ،  عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر  قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني  فرطكم على الحوض حتى أنظر من يرد علي منكم وسيؤخذ ناس دوني فأقول : يا رب  مني ومن أمتي . فيقال لي : هل شعرت بما عملوا بعدك؟ والله ما برحوا يرجعون  على أعقابهم   " . . 

وقال  الحارث الأعور    : سمعت عليا  رضي  الله عنه على المنبر يقول : إن الرجل ليخرج من أهله فما يئوب إليهم حتى  يعمل عملا يستوجب به الجنة وإن الرجل ليخرج من أهله فما يعود إليهم حتى  يعمل عملا يستوجب به النار ثم قرأ ( يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه   ) الآية ثم نادى : هم الذين كفروا بعد الإيمان - ورب الكعبة   . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني ،  أنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني ،  أنا علي بن حجر ،  أنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " بادروا بالأعمال فتنا كقطع الليل المظلم يصبح الرجل مؤمنا ويمسي كافرا ويمسي مؤمنا ويصبح كافرا ، يبيع دينه بعرض من الدنيا   " .
( وأما الذين ابيضت وجوههم ففي رحمة الله هم فيها خالدون   ( 107 ) تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وما الله يريد ظلما للعالمين   ( 108 ) ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وإلى الله ترجع الأمور   ( 109 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وأما الذين ابيضت وجوههم   ) هؤلاء أهل الطاعة ، ( ففي رحمة الله   ) جنة الله . ( هم فيها خالدون )   [ ص: 89 ]   ( تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق وما الله يريد ظلما للعالمين   ) 

( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وإلى الله ترجع الأمور   ) .
( كنتم  خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله ولو  آمن أهل الكتاب لكان خيرا لهم منهم المؤمنون وأكثرهم الفاسقون   ( 110 ) ) 

( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس   ) قال عكرمة  ومقاتل    : نزلت في ابن مسعود   وأبي بن كعب   ومعاذ بن جبل   وسالم مولى أبي حذيفة  رضي الله عنهم ، وذلك أن مالك بن الصيف  ووهب بن يهودا  اليهوديين قالا لهم : نحن أفضل منكم وديننا خير مما تدعوننا إليه ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

وروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس   ) الذين هاجروا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة ، وقال جويبر  عن الضحاك    : هم أصحاب محمد   صلى الله عليه وسلم خاصة الرواة والدعاة الذين أمر الله المسلمين بطاعتهم . 

وروي عن  عمر بن الخطاب  قال : كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تكون لأولنا ولا تكون لآخرنا   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أنا أبو القاسم البغوي ،  أنا علي بن الجعد ،  أخبرنا شعبة  عن أبي حمزة    : سمعت زهدم بن مضرب  عن عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " خيركم قرني ثم الذين يلونهم ثم الذين يلونهم    " . قال عمران : لا أدري أذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد قرنه مرتين  أو ثلاثا وقال : إن بعدكم قوما يخونون ولا يؤتمنون ويشهدون ولا يستشهدون  وينذرون ولا يوفون ويظهر فيهم السمن   " . 

وبهذا الإسناد عن علي بن الجعد  أخبرنا شعبة  وأبو معاوية  عن الأعمش  عن ذكوان  عن أبي سعيد  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا تسبوا أصحابي فوالذي نفسي بيده لو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا ما بلغ مد   [ ص: 90 ] أحدهم ولا نصيفه   " . 

وقال الآخرون : هم جميع المؤمنين من هذه الأمة . 

وقوله ( كنتم ) أي : أنتم كقوله تعالى : " واذكروا إذ كنتم قليلا   " ( الأعراف - 86 ) وقال في موضع آخر : " واذكروا إذ أنتم قليل   " ( الأنفال - 26 ) وقيل : معناه كنتم خير أمة عند الله في اللوح المحفوظ وقال قوم : قوله ( للناس ) " من " صلة قوله " خير أمة   " أي : أنتم خير الناس للناس . 

قال  أبو هريرة  معناه : كنتم خير الناس تجيئون بهم في السلاسل فتدخلونهم في الإسلام   . 

قال قتادة    : هم أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يؤمر نبي قبله بالقتال فهم يقاتلون الكفار فيدخلونهم في دينهم فهم خير أمة للناس   . 

وقيل " للناس " صلة قوله " أخرجت " معناه : ما أخرج الله للناس أمة خيرا من أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الحافظ ،  أخبرنا أبو علي الحسين بن محمد بن حبيش المقري ،  أنا علي بن زنجويه ،  أخبرنا سلمة بن شبيب  أنا عبد الرزاق ،  أنا معمر ،  عن بهز بن حكيم ،  عن أبيه ، عن جده ، أنه سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول في قوله تعالى : ( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس   ) قال : " إنكم تتمون سبعين أمة أنتم خيرها وأكرمها على الله عز وجل   " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو معشر إبراهيم بن محمد الفيركي ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن زكريا بن يحيى ،  أخبرنا أبو الصلت ،  أخبرنا حماد بن زيد ،  أخبرنا علي بن زيد  عن  أبي نضرة  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ألا وإن هذه الأمة توفي سبعين أمة هي أخيرها وأكرمها على الله عز وجل   " .   [ ص: 91 ] 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد ،  أنا الفضل بن الفضل  أخبرنا أبو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب ،  قال عبد الرحمن يعني ابن المبارك  أخبرنا حماد بن يحيى الأبح  أنا ثابت البناني  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مثل أمتي مثل المطر لا يدرى أوله خير أم آخره   " . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أنا أبو محمد المخلدي ،  أخبرنا أبو نعيم عبد الملك بن محمد بن عدي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى التنيسي ،  أخبرنا عمرو بن أبي سلمة ،  أخبرنا صدقة بن عبد الله ،  عن زهير بن محمد ،  عن  عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل  عن الزهري  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الجنة حرمت على الأنبياء كلهم حتى أدخلها ، وحرمت على الأمم كلهم حتى تدخلها أمتي   " . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  قال : أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم عمر بن محمد بن عبد الله بن حاتم الترمذي ،  أخبرنا جدي لأمي محمد بن عبد الله بن مرزوق ،  أنا  عفان بن مسلم ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن مسلم ،  أخبرنا أبو سنان يعني ضرار بن مرة ،  عن  محارب بن دثار ،  عن عبد الله بن بريدة ،  عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أهل الجنة عشرون ومائة صف ثمانون من هذه الأمة   " .   [ ص: 92 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( تأمرون بالمعروف وتنهون عن المنكر وتؤمنون بالله ولو آمن أهل الكتاب لكان خيرا لهم منهم المؤمنون وأكثرهم الفاسقون   ) أي : الكافرون . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (70)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 111 إلى الاية 121


( لن يضروكم إلا أذى وإن يقاتلوكم يولوكم الأدبار ثم لا ينصرون   ( 111 ) ضربت  عليهم الذلة أين ما ثقفوا إلا بحبل من الله وحبل من الناس وباءوا بغضب من  الله وضربت عليهم المسكنة ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون  الأنبياء بغير حق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون   ( 112 ) ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة يتلون آيات الله آناء الليل وهم يسجدون   ( 113 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( لن يضروكم إلا أذى   ) قال مقاتل    : إن رؤوس اليهود  عمدوا إلى من آمن منهم  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه فآذوهم فأنزل الله تعالى : ( لن يضروكم إلا أذى   ) يعني لا يضروكم أيها المؤمنون هؤلاء اليهود  إلا أذى باللسان : وعيدا وطعنا وقيل : كلمة كفر تتأذون بها ( وإن يقاتلوكم يولوكم الأدبار   ) منهزمين ، ( ثم لا ينصرون ) بل يكون لكم النصر عليهم . 

( ضربت عليهم الذلة أين ما ثقفوا   ) حيث ما وجدوا ( إلا بحبل من الله   ) يعني : أينما وجدوا استضعفوا وقتلوا وسبوا فلا يأمنون " إلا بحبل من الله   " : عهد من الله تعالى بأن يسلموا ، ( وحبل من الناس   ) المؤمنين ببذل جزية أو أمان يعني : إلا أن يعتصموا بحبل فيأمنوا . 

قوله تعالى : ( وباءوا بغضب من الله ) رجعوا به ، ( وضربت عليهم المسكنة ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ويقتلون الأنبياء بغير حق ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ومقاتل    : لما أسلم  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه قالت أحبار اليهود    : ما آمن بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا شرارنا ولولا ذلك لما تركوا دين آبائهم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

واختلفوا في وجهها فقال قوم : فيه اختصار تقديره : ليسوا سواء من أهل  الكتاب أمة قائمة وأخرى غير قائمة ، فترك الأخرى اكتفاء بذكر أحد الفريقين  وقال الآخرون : تمام الكلام عند قوله ( ليسوا سواء   )   [ ص: 93 ] وهو وقف لأنه قد جرى ذكر الفريقين من أهل الكتاب  في قوله تعالى : ( منهم المؤمنون وأكثرهم الفاسقون   ) [ ثم قال : ( ليسوا سواء   ) يعني : المؤمنين والفاسقين ] ثم وصف الفاسقين فقال : ( لن يضروكم إلا أذى   ) ووصف المؤمنين بقوله ( أمة قائمة   ) 

وقيل : قوله ( من أهل الكتاب ) ابتداء بكلام آخر ، لأن ذكر الفريقين قد جرى ، ثم قال : ليس هذان الفريقان سواء ثم ابتدأ فقال : من أهل الكتاب    . 

قال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه معناه : لا يستوي اليهود  وأمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم القائمة بأمر الله الثابتة على الحق ، المستقيمة ، وقوله تعالى : ( أمة قائمة   ) قال ابن عباس    : أي مهتدية قائمة على أمر الله لم يضيعوه ولم يتركوه . 

وقال مجاهد    : عادلة . وقال  السدي    : مطيعة قائمة على كتاب الله وحدوده ، وقيل : قائمة في الصلاة . وقيل : الأمة الطريقة . 

ومعنى الآية : أي ذو أمة أي : ذو طريقة مستقيمة . 

( يتلون آيات الله   ) يقرءون كتاب الله وقال مجاهد    : يتبعون ( آناء الليل ) ساعاته ، واحدها : إنى مثل نحى وأنحاء ، وإنى وآناء مثل : معى وأمعاء وإنى مثل منا وأمناء . 

( وهم يسجدون   ) أي : يصلون لأن التلاوة لا تكون في السجود . 

واختلفوا في معناها فقال بعضهم : هي في قيام الليل ، وقال ابن مسعود  هي صلاة العتمة يصلونها ولا يصليها من سواهم من أهل الكتاب    . 

وقال عطاء    : " ليسوا سواء من أهل الكتاب أمة قائمة    " الآية يريد : أربعين رجلا من أهل نجران من العرب واثنين وثلاثين من  الحبشة وثمانية من الروم كانوا على دين عيسى وصدقوا محمدا صلى الله عليه  وسلم وكان من الأنصار فيهم عدة قبل قدوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، منهم  أسعد بن زرارة والبراء بن معرور ومحمد بن سلمة ومحمود بن مسلمة وأبو قيس  صرمة بن أنس كانوا موحدين ، يغتسلون من الجنابة ، ويقومون بما عرفوا من  شرائع الحنيفية حتى جاءهم الله تعالى بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فصدقوه  ونصروه   .
[ ص: 94 ]   ( يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسارعون في الخيرات وأولئك من الصالحين   ( 114 ) وما يفعلوا من خير فلن يكفروه والله عليم بالمتقين   ( 115 ) إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   ( 116 ) مثل ما ينفقون في هذه الحياة الدنيا كمثل ريح فيها صر أصابت حرث قوم ظلموا أنفسهم فأهلكته وما ظلمهم الله ولكن أنفسهم يظلمون   ( 117 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ويأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويسارعون في الخيرات وأولئك من الصالحين   ) 

( وما يفعلوا من خير فلن يكفروه   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  بالياء فيهما إخبار عن الأمة القائمة وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء فيهما لقوله ( كنتم خير أمة   ) وأبو عمرو  يرى  القراءتين جميعا ومعنى الآية : وما تفعلوا من خير فلن تعدموا ثوابه بل  يشكر لكم وتجازون عليه ، ( والله عليم بالمتقين ) بالمؤمنين . 

  ( إن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا   ) أي  : لا تدفع أموالهم بالفدية ولا أولادهم بالنصرة شيئا من عذاب الله ،  وخصهما بالذكر لأن الإنسان يدفع عن نفسه تارة بفداء المال وتارة بالاستعانة  بالأولاد . ( وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ) وإنما جعلهم من أصحابها  لأنهم أهلها لا يخرجون منها ولا يفارقونها ، كصاحب الرجل لا يفارقه . 

  ( مثل ما ينفقون في هذه الحياة الدنيا   ) قيل : أراد نفقات أبي سفيان  وأصحابه ببدر  وأحد  على عداوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال مقاتل    : نفقة اليهود  على علمائهم ، قال مجاهد    : يعني جميع نفقات الكفار [ في الدنيا ] وصدقاتهم وقيل : أراد إنفاق المرائي الذي لا يبتغي به وجه الله تعالى ،   ( كمثل ريح فيها صر   )   [ حكي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أنها السموم الحارة التي تقتل وقيل : ] فيها صر أي : صوت ، وأكثر المفسرين قالوا : فيها برد شديد ، ( أصابت حرث قوم   ) زرع قوم ، ( ظلموا أنفسهم ) بالكفر والمعصية ومنع حق الله تعالى ، ( فأهلكته ) 

فمعنى الآية : مثل نفقات الكفار في ذهابها وقت الحاجة إليها كمثل زرع  أصابته ريح باردة فأهلكته أو نار فأحرقته فلم ينتفع أصحابه منه بشيء ، (  وما ظلمهم الله ) بذلك ، ( ولكن أنفسهم يظلمون   ) بالكفر والمعصية .
[ ص: 95 ]   ( ياأيها  الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالا ودوا ما عنتم قد  بدت البغضاء من أفواههم وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر قد بينا لكم الآيات إن كنتم  تعقلون   ( 118 ) ها  أنتم أولاء تحبونهم ولا يحبونكم وتؤمنون بالكتاب كله وإذا لقوكم قالوا  آمنا وإذا خلوا عضوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ قل موتوا بغيظكم إن الله عليم  بذات الصدور   ( 119 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم   ) الآية قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان رجال من المسلمين يواصلون اليهود  لما بينهم من القرابة والصداقة والحلف والجوار والرضاع ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ينهاهم عن مباطنتهم خوف الفتنة عليهم . 

وقال مجاهد    : نزلت في قوم من المؤمنين كانوا يصافون المنافقين ، فنهاهم الله تعالى عن ذلك فقال : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم    ) أي : أولياء وأصفياء من غير أهل ملتكم ، وبطانة الرجل : خاصته تشبيها  ببطانة الثوب التي تلي بطنه لأنهم يستبطنون أمره ويطلعون منه على ما لا  يطلع عليه غيرهم . 

ثم بين العلة في النهي عن مباطنتهم فقال جل ذكره ( لا يألونكم خبالا    ) أي : لا يقصرون ولا يتركون جهدهم فيما يورثكم الشر والفساد ، والخبال :  الشر والفساد ، ونصب " خبالا " على المفعول الثاني لأن يألو يتعدى إلى  مفعولين وقيل : بنزع الخافض ، أي بالخبال كما يقال أوجعته ضربا ، ( ودوا ما عنتم   ) أي : يودون ما يشق عليكم من الضر والشر والهلاك . والعنت : المشقة ( قد بدت البغضاء    ) أي : البغض ، معناه ظهرت أمارة العداوة ، ( من أفواههم ) بالشتيمة  والوقيعة في المسلمين ، وقيل : بإطلاع المشركين على أسرار المؤمنين ( وما تخفي صدورهم   ) من العداوة والغيظ ، ( أكبر ) أعظم ، ( قد بينا لكم الآيات إن كنتم تعقلون   ) 

( ها أنتم ) ها تنبيه وأنتم كناية للمخاطبين من الذكور ، ( أولاء ) اسم  للمشار إليهم يريد أنتم أيها المؤمنون ، ( تحبونهم ) أي : تحبون هؤلاء اليهود  الذين نهيتكم عن مباطنتهم للأسباب التي بينكم من   [ ص: 96 ] القرابة والرضاع والمصاهرة ، ( ولا يحبونكم   ) هم لما بينكم من مخالفة الدين ، قال مقاتل    : هم المنافقون يحبهم المؤمنون لما أظهروا من الإيمان ، ولا يعلمون ما في قلوبهم ، ( وتؤمنون بالكتاب كله   ) يعني : بالكتب كلها وهم لا يؤمنون بكتابكم ، ( وإذا لقوكم قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا   ) وكان بعضهم مع بعض ( عضوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ    ) يعني : أطراف الأصابع واحدتها أنملة بضم الميم وفتحها ، من الغيظ لما  يرون من ائتلاف المؤمنين واجتماع كلمتهم ، وعض الأنامل عبارة عن شدة الغيظ  وهذا من مجاز الأمثال ، وإن لم يكن ثم عض ، ( قل موتوا بغيظكم   ) أي : ابقوا إلى الممات بغيظكم ، ( إن الله عليم بذات الصدور   ) أي : بما في القلوب من خير وشر .
( إن تمسسكم حسنة تسؤهم وإن تصبكم سيئة يفرحوا بها وإن تصبروا وتتقوا لا يضركم كيدهم شيئا إن الله بما يعملون محيط   ( 120 ) وإذ غدوت من أهلك تبوئ المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال والله سميع عليم   ( 121 ) ) 

وقوله تعالى : ( إن تمسسكم حسنة    ) أي : تصبكم أيها المؤمنون بظهوركم على عدوكم وغنيمة تنالونها منهم ،  وتتابع الناس في الدخول في دينكم ، وخصب في معايشكم ( تسؤهم ) تحزنهم ، ( وإن تصبكم سيئة   ) مساءة بإخفاق سرية لكم أو إصابة عدو منكم ، أو اختلاف يكون بينكم أو جدب أو نكبة تصبكم ( يفرحوا بها وإن تصبروا   ) على أذاهم ( وتتقوا ) وتخافوا ربكم ( لا يضركم ) أي : لا ينقصكم ، ( كيدهم شيئا ) قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع  وأهل البصرة     ( لا يضركم ) بكسر الضاد خفيفة يقال : ضار يضير ضيرا ، وهو جزم على جواب  الجزاء ، وقرأ الباقون بضم الضاد وتشديد الراء من ضر يضر ضرا مثل رد يرد  ردا وفي رفعه وجهان . أحدهما : أنه أراد الجزم وأصله يضرركم فأدغمت الراء  في الراء ونقلت ضمة الراء الأولى إلى الضاد وضمت الثانية اتباعا ، والثاني :  أن يكون لا بمعنى ليس ويضمر فيه الفاء تقديره : وإن تصبروا وتتقوا فليس  يضركم كيدهم شيئا ، ( إن الله بما يعملون محيط   ) عالم . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذ غدوت من أهلك تبوئ المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال   ) قال الحسن    : هو يوم بدر ،  وقال مقاتل    : يوم الأحزاب ، وقال سائر المفسرين : هو يوم أحد  لأن ما بعده إلى قريب من آخر السورة في حرب أحد    . 

قال مجاهد  والكلبي   والواقدي    : غدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من منزل عائشة رضي الله عنها فمشى على رجليه إلى أحد فجعل يصف أصحابه للقتال كما يقوم القدح   .   [ ص: 97 ] 

قال محمد بن إسحاق   والسدي  عن رجالهما : إن المشركين نزلوا بأحد يوم الأربعاء فلما سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بنزولهم استشار أصحابه ودعا عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول  ولم  يدعه قط قبلها فاستشاره ، فقال عبد الله بن أبي وأكثر الأنصار : يا رسول  الله أقم بالمدينة لا تخرج إليهم ، فوالله ما خرجنا منها إلى عدو قط إلا  أصاب منا ولا دخلها علينا إلا أصبنا منه ، فكيف وأنت فينا ، فدعهم يا رسول  الله فإن أقاموا أقاموا بشر مجلس ، وإن دخلوا قاتلهم الرجال في وجوههم  ورماهم النساء والصبيان بالحجارة من فوقهم ، وإن رجعوا رجعوا خائبين .  فأعجب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا الرأي . 

وقال بعض أصحابه : يا رسول الله اخرج بنا إلى هذه الأكلب ، لا يرون أنا  جبنا عنهم وضعفنا ، وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني رأيت في  منامي بقرا تذبح ، فأولتها خيرا ، ورأيت في ذباب سيفي ثلما فأولتها هزيمة  ورأيت أني أدخلت يدي في درع حصينة فأولتها المدينة ، فإن رأيتم أن تقيموا  بالمدينة " وكان يعجبه أن يدخلوا عليه بالمدينة فيقاتلوا في الأزقة ، فقال  رجال من المسلمين ممن فاتهم يوم بدر وأكرمهم الله بالشهادة يوم أحد : اخرج  بنا إلى أعدائنا . فلم يزالوا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حبهم للقاء  القوم ، حتى دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلبس لأمته ، فلما رأوه قد  لبس السلاح ندموا ، وقالوا : بئس ما صنعنا ، نشير على رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم والوحي يأتيه ، فقاموا واعتذروا إليه وقالوا : اصنع ما رأيت ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا ينبغي لنبي أن يلبس لأمته فيضعها حتى يقاتل   " . 

وكان قد أقام المشركون بأحد يوم الأربعاء والخميس فراح رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يوم الجمعة ، بعدما صلى بأصحابه الجمعة وقد مات في ذلك اليوم رجل  من الأنصار فصلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم خرج إليهم ، فأصبح  بالشعب من أحد يوم السبت للنصف من شوال سنة ثلاث من الهجرة ، فكان من حرب أحد ما كان ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وإذ غدوت من أهلك   ) أي : واذكر إذا غدوت من أهلك ( تبوئ المؤمنين   ) أي : تنزل المؤمنين ( مقاعد للقتال   ) أي : مواطن ، ومواضع للقتال ، يقال : بوأت القوم إذا وطنتهم وتبوءوا هم إذا تواطنوا قال الله تعالى : " ولقد بوأنا بني إسرائيل مبوأ صدق   " ( يونس - 93 ) وقال " أن تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا   " ( يونس - 87 ) وقيل تتخذ معسكرا ، ( والله سميع عليم ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (71)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 122 إلى الاية 129


( إذ همت طائفتان منكم أن تفشلا والله وليهما وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ( 122 ) ) 

( إذ همت طائفتان منكم أن تفشلا   ) أي : تجبنا وتضعفا وتتخلفا والطائفتان بنو سلمة   [ ص: 98 ] من الخزرج ،  وبنو حارثة  من الأوس ،  ودنا جناحي العسكر وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج إلى أحد  في ألف رجل ، وقيل : في تسعمائة وخمسين رجلا فلما بلغوا الشوط انخذل عبد الله بن أبي  بثلث الناس ورجع في ثلاثمائة وقال : علام نقتل أنفسنا وأولادنا؟ فتبعهم أبو جابر السلمي  فقال : أنشدكم بالله في نبيكم وفي أنفسكم ، فقال عبد الله بن أبي    : لو نعلم قتالا لاتبعناكم ، وهمت بنو سلمة  وبنو حارثة  بالانصراف مع عبد الله بن أبي  فعصمهم الله فلم ينصرفوا فذكرهم الله عظيم نعمته فقال عز وجل ( إذ همت طائفتان منكم أن تفشلا والله وليهما   ) ناصرهما وحافظهما . 

( وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف  عن ابن عيينة  عن عمرو  عن جابر  قال : نزلت هذه الآية فينا ( إذ همت طائفتان منكم أن تفشلا والله وليهما   ) بنو سلمة  وبنو حارثة ،  وما أحب أنها لم تنزل والله يقول : ( والله وليهما   ) .
( ولقد نصركم الله ببدر وأنتم أذلة فاتقوا الله لعلكم تشكرون   ( 123 ) إذ تقول للمؤمنين ألن يكفيكم أن يمدكم ربكم بثلاثة آلاف من الملائكة منزلين   ( 124 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولقد نصركم الله ببدر   ) وبدر  موضع بين مكة  والمدينة  وهو اسم لموضع ، وعليه الأكثرون وقيل : اسم لبئر هناك ، وقيل : كانت بدر  بئرا لرجل يقال له بدر ،  قاله الشعبي  وأنكر الآخرون عليه . 

يذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية منته عليهم بالنصرة يوم بدر ،    ( وأنتم أذلة   ) جمع : ذليل وأراد به قلة العدد فإنهم كانوا ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلا فنصرهم الله مع قلة عددهم ، ( فاتقوا الله لعلكم تشكرون   ) 

  ( إذ تقول للمؤمنين ألن يكفيكم أن يمدكم ربكم   ) اختلفوا في هذه الآية فقال قتادة    : كان هذا يوم بدر أمدهم الله تعالى بألف من الملائكة كما قال : " فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة   " ( الأنفال - 9 ) ثم صاروا ثلاثة آلاف ثم صاروا خمسة آلاف كما ذكر هاهنا ( بثلاثة آلاف من الملائكة منزلين   )   . 
[ ص: 99 ]   ( بلى إن تصبروا وتتقوا ويأتوكم من فورهم هذا يمددكم ربكم بخمسة آلاف من الملائكة مسومين   ( 125 ) ) 

( بلى إن تصبروا وتتقوا ويأتوكم من فورهم هذا يمددكم ربكم بخمسة آلاف من الملائكة مسومين   ) فصبروا يوم بدر  فاتقوا فأمدهم الله بخمسة آلاف كما وعد قال الحسن    : وهؤلاء الخمسة آلاف ردء المؤمنين إلى يوم القيامة . 

وقال ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : لم تقاتل الملائكة في المعركة إلا يوم بدر ، وفيما سوى ذلك يشهدون القتال ولا يقاتلون ، إنما يكونون عددا ومددا   . 

قال محمد بن إسحاق     : لما كان يوم أحد انجلى القوم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبقي سعد  بن مالك يرمي وفتى شاب يتنبل له كلما فني النبل أتاه به فنثره فقال ارم أبا إسحاق  مرتين ، فلما انجلت المعركة سئل عن ذلك الرجل فلم يعرف   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ،  أنا إبراهيم بن سعد ،  عن أبيه ، عن جده ، عن  سعد بن أبي وقاص  قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد ومعه رجلان يقاتلان عنه عليهما ثياب بيض كأشد القتال ما رأيتهما قبل ولا بعد   . 

ورواه مسلم  عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة ،  قال أخبرنا محمد بن بشر  وأبو أسامة ،  عن مسعر ،  عن سعد بن إبراهيم ،  عن أبيه ، عن  سعد يعني ابن أبي وقاص  قال : " رأيت  عن يمين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن شماله يوم أحد رجلين عليهما  ثياب بيض ما رأيتهما قبل ولا بعد " يعني : جبريل وميكائيل   . 

وقال الشعبي    : بلغ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين يوم بدر    : أن كرز بن جابر المحاربي  يريد أن يمد المشركين فشق ذلك عليهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ألن يكفيكم أن يمدكم   ) إلى قوله ( مسومين ) فبلغ كرزا  الهزيمة فرجع فلم يأتهم ولم يمدهم فلم يمدهم الله أيضا بالخمسة آلاف ، وكانوا قد أمدوا بألف . 

وقال الآخرون : إنما وعد الله تعالى المسلمين يوم بدر  إن صبروا على طاعته واتقوا محارمه : أن يمدهم أيضا في حروبهم كلها فلم يصبروا إلا في يوم الأحزاب ، فأمدهم الله حتى حاصروا قريظة  والنضير ،  قال   [ ص: 100 ] عبد الله بن أبي أوفى    : كنا  محاصري قريظة والنضير ما شاء الله فلم يفتح علينا فرجعنا فدعا رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم بغسل فهو يغسل رأسه إذ جاءه جبريل عليه السلام ، فقال :  وضعتم أسلحتكم ولم تضع الملائكة أوزارها؟ فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم بخرقة فلف بها رأسه ولم يغسله ، ثم نادى فينا فقمنا حتى أتينا قريظة  والنضير فيومئذ أمدنا الله تعالى بثلاثة آلاف من الملائكة ، ففتح لنا فتحا  يسيرا   . 

وقال الضحاك  وعكرمة    : كان هذا يوم أحد وعدهم الله المدد إن صبروا فلم يصبروا فلم يمدوا به   . 

قوله تعالى : ( أن يمدكم ربكم    ) والإمداد : إعانة الجيش بالجيش ، وقيل : ما كان على جهة القوة والإعانة  يقال فيه : أمده إمدادا وما كان على جهة الزيادة يقال : مده مدا ، ومنه  قوله تعالى : " والبحر يمده   " ( لقمان - 27 ) وقيل : المد في الشر والإمداد في الخير ، يدل عليه قوله تعالى : " ويمدهم في طغيانهم يعمهون   " ( البقرة - 15 ) " ونمد له من العذاب مدا   " ( مريم - 79 ) وقال في الخير : ( أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين   ) وقال : " وأمددناكم بأموال وبنين   " ( الإسراء - 26 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( بثلاثة آلاف من الملائكة منزلين   ) قرأ ابن عامر  بتشديد الزاي على التكثير لقوله تعالى : " ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة   " ( سورة الأنعام - 111 ) وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف دليله قوله تعالى : " لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة   " ( الفرقان - 21 ) وقوله : " وأنزل جنودا لم تروها   " ( التوبة - 26 ) . 

ثم قال : ( بلى ) نمدكم ( إن تصبروا   ) لعدوكم ( وتتقوا ) أي : مخالفة نبيكم ( ويأتوكم ) يعني المشركين ( من فورهم هذا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما وقتادة  والحسن  وأكثر المفسرين : من وجههم هذا ، وقال مجاهد  والضحاك    : من غضبهم هذا ، لأنهم إنما رجعوا للحرب يوم أحد  من غضبهم ليوم بدر ،    ( يمددكم ربكم بخمسة آلاف من الملائكة   ) لم يرد خمسة آلاف سوى ما ذكر من ثلاثة آلاف بل أراد معهم وقوله ( مسومين ) أي : معلمين قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وعاصم  بكسر  الواو وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها فمن كسر الواو فأراد أنهم سوموا خيلهم ومن  فتحها أراد به أنفسهم ، والتسويم : الإعلام من السومة وهي العلامة .   [ ص: 101 ] 

واختلفوا في تلك العلامة فقال عروة بن الزبير    : كانت الملائكة على خيل بلق عليهم عمائم صفر ، وقال علي   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم : كانت عليهم عمائم بيض قد أرسلوها بين أكتافهم ، ( وقال  هشام بن عروة  والكلبي    : عمائم صفر مرخاة على أكتافهم ) وقال الضحاك  وقتادة    : كانوا قد أعلموا بالعهن في نواصي الخيل وأذنابها ، وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأصحابه يوم بدر : " تسوموا فإن الملائكة قد تسومت بالصوف الأبيض في قلانسهم ومغافرهم   " .
( وما جعله الله إلا بشرى لكم ولتطمئن قلوبكم به وما النصر إلا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم   ( 126 ) ليقطع طرفا من الذين كفروا أو يكبتهم فينقلبوا خائبين   ( 127 ) ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون   ( 128 ) ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله غفور رحيم   ( 129 )
 قوله تعالي ( وما جعله الله ) يعني هذا الوعد والمدد ، ( إلا بشرى لكم   ) أي : بشارة لتستبشروا به ( ولتطمئن ) ولتسكن ( قلوبكم به   ) فلا تجزعوا من كثرة عدوكم وقلة عددكم ( وما النصر إلا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم   ) يعني : لا تحيلوا بالنصر على الملائكة والجند ، فإن النصر من الله تعالى فاستعينوا به وتوكلوا عليه ، لأن العز والحكم له . 

قوله تعالى :   ( ليقطع طرفا من الذين كفروا   ) يقول : لقد نصركم الله ببدر  ليقطع طرفا أي : لكي يهلك طائفة من الذين كفروا وقال  السدي    : معناه ليهدم ركنا من أركان الشرك بالقتل والأسر ، فقتل من قادتهم وسادتهم يوم بدر  سبعون وأسر سبعون ومن حمل الآية على حرب أحد  فقد قتل منهم يومئذ ستة عشر وكانت النصرة للمسلمين حتى خالفوا أمر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فانقلب عليهم ، ( أو يكبتهم   ) قال الكلبي    : يهزمهم وقال يمان    : يصرعهم لوجوههم ، قال  السدي    : يلعنهم ، وقال أبو عبيدة     : يهلكهم ، وقيل : يحزنهم ، والمكبوت : الحزين وقيل أصله : يكبدهم أي :  يصيب الحزن والغيظ أكبادهم ، والتاء والدال يتعاقبان كما يقال سبت رأسه  وسبده : إذا حلقه ، وقيل : يكبتهم بالخيبة ، ( فينقلبوا خائبين   ) ينالوا شيئا مما كانوا يرجون من الظفر بكم . 

قوله تعالى :   ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء   ) الآية ، اختلفوا في سبب نزول هذه الآية فقال قوم : نزلت   [ ص: 102 ] في أهل بئر معونة ، وهم سبعون  رجلا من القراء ، بعثهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بئر معونة في  صفر سنة أربع من الهجرة على رأس أربعة أشهر من أحد ليعلموا الناس القرآن  والعلم ، أميرهم المنذر بن عمرو ،  فقتلهم عامر بن الطفيل  فوجد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذلك وجدا شديدا ، وقنت شهرا في الصلوات  كلها يدعو على جماعة من تلك القبائل باللعن والسنين فنزلت : ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء   ) 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا  حبان بن موسى ،  أخبرنا  عبد الله يعني ابن المبارك ،  أخبرنا معمر ،  عن الزهري ،  حدثني سالم ،  عن أبيه ، أنه سمع  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رفع رأسه من الركوع في الركعة الأخيرة  من الفجر : " اللهم العن فلانا وفلانا وفلانا بعد ما يقول : سمع الله لمن  حمده ربنا ولك الحمد " فأنزل الله تعالى ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون   )   . 

وقال قوم : نزلت يوم أحد ،  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  أخبرنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن مسلمة بن قعنب ،  أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة ،  عن ثابت ،  عن أنس  رضي الله عنهما أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كسرت رباعيته يوم أحد وشج في رأسه ، فجعل  يسلت الدم عنه ويقول : " كيف يفلح قوم شجوا [ رأس ] نبيهم ، وكسروا رباعيته  ، وهو يدعوهم إلى [ الله عز وجل ] فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء   )   . 

وعن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم أحد : " اللهم العن أبا سفيان اللهم العن الحارث بن هشام ، اللهم العن صفوان بن أمية   " فنزلت : ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء أو يتوب عليهم   ) فأسلموا وحسن إسلامهم . 

وقال  سعيد بن المسيب   ومحمد بن إسحاق  لما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون يوم أحد ما   [ ص: 103 ] بأصحابهم  من جدع الآذان والأنوف وقطع المذاكير ، قالوا : لئن أدالنا الله تعالى  منهم لنفعلن بهم مثل ما فعلوا ، ولنمثلن بهم مثلة لم يمثلها أحد من العرب  بأحد فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

وقيل : أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو عليهم بالاستئصال فنزلت هذه  الآية وذلك لعلمه فيهم بأن كثيرا منهم يسلمون . فقوله تعالى : ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء   ) أي : ليس إليك ، فاللام بمعنى " إلى " كقوله تعالى : " ربنا إننا سمعنا مناديا ينادي للإيمان    " ( سورة آل عمران - 193 ) أي : إلى الإيمان : قوله تعالى : ( أو يتوب  عليهم ) ( قال بعضهم : معناه حتى يتوب عليهم ) أو : إلى أن يتوب عليهم ،  وقيل : هو نسق على قوله " ليقطع طرفا   " وقوله : ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء    ) اعتراض بين نظم الكلام ونظم الآية ليقطع طرفا من الذين كفروا أو يكبتهم  أو يتوب عليهم أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون ، ليس لك من الأمر شيء ، بل الأمر  أمري في ذلك كله . 

ثم قال : ( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء والله غفور رحيم   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (72)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 130 إلى الاية 136


( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا الربا أضعافا مضاعفة واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون   ( 130 ) واتقوا النار التي أعدت للكافرين   ( 131 ) ) 

( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا الربا أضعافا مضاعفة    ) أراد به ما كانوا يفعلونه عند حلول أجل الدين من زيادة المال وتأخير  الطلب ، ( واتقوا الله ) في أمر الربا فلا تأكلوه ، ( لعلكم تفلحون ) 

ثم خوفهم فقال : ( واتقوا النار التي أعدت للكافرين   ) .
( وأطيعوا الله والرسول لعلكم ترحمون   ( 132 ) ) 

  ( وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض أعدت للمتقين   ( 133 ) ) 

( وأطيعوا الله والرسول لعلكم ترحمون   ) لكي ترحموا . 

( وسارعوا ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  سارعوا بلا واو ، ( إلى مغفرة من ربكم ) أي بادروا وسابقوا إلى الأعمال التي توجب المغفرة .   [ ص: 104 ] 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إلى الإسلام ، وروي عنه : إلى التوبة ، وبه قال عكرمة ،  وقال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه : إلى أداء الفرائض ، وقال أبو العالية    : إلى الهجرة ، وقال الضحاك    : إلى الجهاد ، وقال مقاتل    : إلى الأعمال الصالحة . روي عن أنس بن مالك  أنها التكبيرة الأولى . 

( وجنة ) أي وإلى جنة ( عرضها السماوات والأرض   ) أي : عرضها كعرض السماوات والأرض ، كما قال في سورة الحديد : " وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض    " ( سورة الحديد - 21 ) أي : سعتها ، وإنما ذكر العرض على المبالغة لأن  طول كل شيء في الأغلب أكثر من عرضه يقول : هذه صفة عرضها فكيف طولها؟ قال الزهري     : إنما وصف عرضها فأما طولها فلا يعلمه إلا الله ، وهذا على التمثيل لا  أنها كالسماوات والأرض لا غير ، معناه : كعرض السماوات السبع والأرضين  السبع عند ظنكم كقوله تعالى : " خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض   " ( سورة هود - 107 ) يعني : عند ظنكم وإلا فهما زائلتان ، وروي عن  طارق بن شهاب  أن ناسا من اليهود سألوا  عمر بن الخطاب  وعنده أصحابه رضي الله عنهم وقالوا : أرأيتم قوله ( وجنة عرضها السماوات والأرض    ) فأين النار؟ فقال عمر : أرأيتم إذا جاء الليل أين يكون النهار ، وإذا  جاء النهار أين يكون الليل؟ فقالوا : إنه لمثلها في التوراة ومعناه أنه حيث  يشاء الله   . 

فإن قيل : قد قال الله تعالى : " وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون    " ( سورة الذاريات - 22 ) وأراد بالذي وعدنا : الجنة فإذا كانت الجنة في  السماء فكيف يكون عرضها السماوات والأرض؟ وقيل : إن باب الجنة في السماء  وعرضها السماوات والأرض كما أخبر ، وسئل أنس بن مالك  رضي  الله عنه عن الجنة : أفي السماء أم في الأرض؟ فقال : وأي أرض وسماء تسع  الجنة؟ قيل : فأين هي؟ قال : فوق السماوات السبع تحت العرش   . وقال قتادة    : كانوا يرون أن الجنة فوق السماوات السبع وأن جهنم تحت الأرضين السبع   ( أعدت للمتقين   ) .
( الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء والكاظمين الغيظ والعافين عن الناس والله يحب المحسنين   ( 134 ) ) 

( الذين ينفقون في السراء والضراء   ) أي : في اليسر والعسر فأول ما ذكر من أخلاقهم الموجبة للجنة ذكر السخاوة وقد جاء في الحديث . أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا   [ ص: 105 ] أبو عمرو الفراتي ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس أحمد بن إسماعيل العنبري ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن حازم البغوي  بمكة ،  أخبرنا أبو صالح بن أيوب الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن سعد ،  أخبرنا سعيد بن محمد ،  عن يحيى بن سعيد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " السخي قريب من الله قريب من الجنة قريب من الناس بعيد من النار ، والبخيل بعيد من الله بعيد من الجنة بعيد من الناس قريب من النار ، والجاهل السخي أحب إلى الله من عابد بخيل   " . 

  ( والكاظمين الغيظ   ) أي  : الجارعين الغيظ عند امتلاء نفوسهم منه ، والكظم : حبس الشيء عند امتلائه  وكظم الغيظ أن يمتلئ غيظا فيرده في جوفه ولا يظهره . ومنه قوله تعالى : " إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين   " ( سورة غافر - 18 ) أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا أبو عمرو الفراتي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد الحسن بن محمد الاسفراييني ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن محمد زكريا العلاني ،  أخبرنا روح بن عبد المؤمن ،  أخبرنا  أبو عبد الرحمن المقري  أخبرنا  سعيد بن أبي أيوب  قال : حدثني أبو مرحوم  عن سهل بن معاذ بن أنس الجهني  عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : من كظم غيظا وهو يقدر على أن ينفذه دعاه الله يوم القيامة على رؤوس الخلائق حتى يخيره من أي الحور شاء   " . . 

  ( والعافين عن الناس   ) قال الكلبي  عن المملوكين سوء الأدب ، وقال  زيد بن أسلم  ومقاتل    : عمن ظلمهم وأساء إليهم . ( والله يحب المحسنين ) .
( والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم ذكروا الله فاستغفروا لذنوبهم ومن يغفر الذنوب إلا الله ولم يصروا على ما فعلوا وهم يعلمون   ( 135 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم   ) الآية قال ابن مسعود    : قال المؤمنون : يا   [ ص: 106 ] رسول الله كانت بنو إسرائيل  أكرم  على الله منا ، كان أحدهم إذا أذنب أصبحت كفارة ذنبه مكتوبة في عتبة بابه "  اجدع أنفك وأذنك " ، افعل كذا فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزل  الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

وقال عطاء    : نزلت في نبهان التمار  وكنيته أبو معبد  أتته  امرأة حسناء تبتاع منه تمرا فقال لها إن هذا التمر ليس بجيد ، وفي البيت  أجود منه فذهب بها إلى بيته فضمها إلى نفسه وقبلها فقالت له : اتق الله  فتركها وندم على ذلك فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر ذلك له ، فنزلت  هذه الآية . 

وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : آخى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين رجلين أحدهما من الأنصار والآخر من ثقيف  فخرج الثقفي في غزاة واستخلف الأنصاري على أهله فاشترى لهم اللحم ذات يوم  فلما أرادت المرأة أن تأخذ منه دخل على أثرها وقبل يدها ، ثم ندم وانصرف  ووضع التراب على رأسه وهام على وجهه ، فلما رجع الثقفي لم يستقبله الأنصاري  فسأل امرأته عن حاله فقالت : لا أكثر الله في الإخوان مثله ووصفت له الحال  ، والأنصاري يسيح في الجبال تائبا مستغفرا ، فطلبه الثقفي حتى وجده فأتى  به أبا بكر  رجاء أن يجد  عنده راحة وفرجا . فقال الأنصاري : هلكت : وذكر له القصة فقال أبو بكر :  ويحك أما علمت أن الله تعالى يغار للغازي ما لا يغار للمقيم ، ثم أتيا عمر  رضي الله عنه فقال مثل ذلك ، فأتيا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له مثل مقالتهما ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة   ) يعني : قبيحة خارجة عما أذن الله تعالى له فيه ، وأصل الفحش القبح والخروج عن الحد قال جابر    : الفاحشة : الزنا   . 

( أو ظلموا أنفسهم   ) ما دون الزنا من القبلة والمعانقة والنظر واللمس . 

وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : الفاحشة ما دون الزنا من قبلة أو لمسة أو نظرة فيما لا يحل أو ظلموا أنفسهم بالمعصية   . 

وقيل : فعلوا فاحشة الكبائر ، أو ظلموا أنفسهم بالصغائر . 

وقيل : فعلوا فاحشة فعلا أو ظلموا أنفسهم قولا .   [ ص: 107 ] 

( ذكروا الله   ) أي : ذكروا وعيد الله ، وأن الله سائلهم ، وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : ذكروا الله باللسان عند الذنوب . 

( فاستغفروا لذنوبهم ومن يغفر الذنوب إلا الله   ) أي : وهل يغفر الذنوب إلا الله . 

( ولم يصروا على ما فعلوا   ) أي : لم يقيموا ولم يثبتوا عليه ولكن تابوا وأنابوا واستغفروا ، وأصل الإصرار : الثبات على الشيء وقال الحسن    : إتيان العبد ذنبا عمدا إصرار حتى يتوب   . 

وقال  السدي    : الإصرار : السكوت وترك الاستغفار   . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني ،  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أنا يحيى بن يحيى ،  أنا عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن عثمان بن واقد العمري ،  عن أبي نصيرة ،  قال : لقيت مولى لأبي بكر  رضي الله عنه فقلت له : أسمعت من أبي بكر  شيئا؟ قال : نعم سمعته يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما أصر من استغفر ، وإن عاد في اليوم سبعين مرة   " . 

( وهم يعلمون ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : وهم يعلمون أنها معصية ، وقيل : وهم يعلمون أن الإصرار ضار ، وقال الضحاك    : وهم يعلمون أن الله يملك مغفرة الذنوب ، وقال  الحسين بن الفضل  وهم  يعلمون أن لهم ربا يغفر الذنوب ، وقيل : وهم يعلمون أن الله لا يتعاظمه  العفو عن الذنوب وإن كثرت ، وقيل : وهم يعلمون أنهم إن استغفروا غفر لهم .
( أولئك جزاؤهم مغفرة من ربهم وجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ونعم أجر العاملين   ( 136 ) ) 

( أولئك جزاؤهم مغفرة من ربهم وجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ونعم أجر العاملين   )   [ ص: 108 ] ثواب المطيعين   . أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو منصور السمعاني ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني ،  أنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أنا  عفان بن مسلم ،  أنا أبو عوانة ،  أنا عثمان بن المغيرة  عن علي بن ربيعة الأسدي ،  عن أسماء بن الحكم الفزاري ،  قال : سمعت عليا  رضي  الله عنه يقول : إني كنت رجلا إذا سمعت من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  حديثا ينفعني الله منه بما شاء أن ينفعني وإذا حدثني أحد من أصحابه  استحلفته فإذا حلف لي صدقته ، وإنه حدثني أبو بكر  وصدق أبو بكر  أنه سمع رسول الله يقول : " ما من عبد مؤمن يذنب ذنبا فيحسن الطهور ثم يقوم فيصلي ثم يستغفر الله إلا غفر الله له   " ورواه أبو عيسى  عن قتيبة  عن أبي عوانة  وزاد : ثم قرأ : ( والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم   ) الآية   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أبو منصور السمعاني ،  أنا أبو جعفر الرياني ،  أنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أنا هشام بن عبد الملك ،  أخبرنا همام ،  عن إسحاق ،  عن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة ،  قال : كان قاض بالمدينة  يقال له عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة  فسمعته يقول : سمعت  أبا هريرة  يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن  عبدا أذنب ذنبا فقال : أي رب أذنبت ذنبا فاغفره لي قال : فقال ربه عز وجل :  علم عبدي أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به ، فغفر له فمكث ما شاء الله ، ثم  أصاب ذنبا آخر فقال : رب أذنبت ذنبا فاغفره لي فقال ربه عز وجل : علم عبدي  أن له ربا يغفر الذنب ويأخذ به قد غفرت لعبدي فليفعل ما شاء   " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أبو منصور السمعاني ،  أنا أبو جعفر الرياني ،  أنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أخبرنا النعمان السدوسي ،  أخبرنا المهدي بن ميمون ،  أخبرنا غيلان بن جرير ،  عن  شهر بن حوشب  عن معديكرب  عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يرويه عن ربه تبارك وتعالى قال : " قال يا ابن آدم  إنك ما دعوتني ورجوتني غفرت لك على ما كان فيك ، ابن آدم  إنك إن تلقاني بقراب الأرض خطايا لقيتك   [ ص: 109 ] بقرابها مغفرة بعد أن لا تشرك بي شيئا ، ابن آدم  إنك إن تذنب حتى تبلغ ذنوبك عنان السماء ثم تستغفرني أغفر لك   " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين الحسني الشرفي ،  أنا أبو الأزهر أحمد بن الأزهر  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن الحكم بن أبان ،  حدثني أبي عن عكرمة ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : قال الله تعالى : " من علم أني ذو قدرة على مغفرة الذنوب غفرت له ولا أبالي ما لم يشرك بي شيئا   " قال ثابت البناني    : بلغني أن إبليس بكى حين نزلت هذه الآية ( والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة   ) إلى آخرها   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (73)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 137 إلى الاية 144


( قد خلت من قبلكم سنن فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ( 137 ) هذا بيان للناس وهدى وموعظة للمتقين   ( 138 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( قد خلت من قبلكم سنن   ) قال عطاء    : شرائع ، وقال الكلبي    : مضت لكل أمة سنة ومنهاج إذا اتبعوها رضي الله عنهم ، وقال مجاهد    : قد خلت من قبلكم سنن بالهلاك فيمن كذب قبلكم ، وقيل : سنن أي : أمم والسنة : الأمة قال الشاعر : 
**ما عاين الناس من فضل كفضلكم ولا رأوا مثلكم في سالف السنن* *

وقيل معناه : أهل السنن ، والسنة هي : الطريقة المتبعة في الخير والشر ،  يقال : سن فلان سنة حسنة وسنة سيئة إذا عمل عملا اقتدي به من خير وشر . 

ومعنى الآية : قد مضت وسلفت مني سنن فيمن كان قبلكم من الأمم الماضية  الكافرة ، بإمهالي واستدراجي إياهم حتى يبلغ الكتاب فيهم أجلي الذي أجلته  لإهلاكهم ، وإدالة أنبيائي عليهم . ( فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ) أي : آخر أمر المكذبين ، وهذا في حرب أحد ،  يقول الله عز وجل : فأنا أمهلهم وأستدرجهم حتى يبلغ أجلي الذي أجلت في نصرة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأوليائه وإهلاك أعدائه . 

( هذا ) أي : هذا القرآن ، ( بيان للناس   ) عامة ، ( وهدى ) من الضلالة ، ( وموعظة للمتقين )   [ ص: 110 ] خاصة .
( ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين   ( 139 ) إن يمسسكم قرح فقد مس القوم قرح مثله وتلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس وليعلم الله الذين آمنوا ويتخذ منكم شهداء والله لا يحب الظالمين   ( 140 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا   ) هذا حث لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الجهاد ، زيادة على ما أصابهم من القتل والجرح يوم أحد  يقول الله تعالى : ولا تهنوا أي : لا تضعفوا ولا تجبنوا عن جهاد أعدائكم بما نالكم من القتل والجرح ، وكان قد قتل يومئذ من المهاجرين  خمسة منهم : حمزة بن عبد المطلب   ومصعب بن عمير ،  وقتل من الأنصار  سبعون رجلا . 

( ولا تحزنوا ) فإنكم ( وأنتم الأعلون ) أي تكون لكم العاقبة بالنصرة  والظفر ، ( إن كنتم مؤمنين ) يعني : إذ كنتم مؤمنين : أي : لأنكم مؤمنون ،  قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لما انهزم أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الشعب فأقبل خالد بن الوليد  بخيل  المشركين يريد أن يعلو عليهم الجبل ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  اللهم لا يعلون علينا ، اللهم لا قوة لنا إلا بك وثاب نفر من المسلمين رماة  فصعدوا الجبل ورموا خيل المشركين حتى هزموهم فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وأنتم الأعلون ) وقال الكلبي    : نزلت هذه الآية بعد يوم أحد  حين  أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بطلب القوم ما أصابهم من الجراح  فاشتد ذلك على المسلمين فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، دليله قوله تعالى : "  ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم   " ( النساء - 104 ) . 

( إن يمسسكم قرح   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر    " قرح " بضم القاف حيث جاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالفتح وهما لغتان معناهما واحد كالجهد والجهد وقال الفراء  القرح بالفتح : الجراحة وبالضم : ألم الجراحة هذا خطاب مع المسلمين حيث انصرفوا من أحد  مع الكآبة والحزن ، يقول الله تعالى : ( إن يمسسكم قرح   ) يوم أحد ،    ( فقد مس القوم قرح مثله   ) يوم بدر ،    ( وتلك الأيام نداولها بين الناس   ) فيوم لهم ويوم عليهم ، أديل المسلمون على المشركين يوم بدر  حتى قتلوا منهم سبعين وأسروا سبعين ، وأديل المشركون من المسلمين يوم أحد  حتى جرحوا منهم سبعين وقتلوا خمسا وسبعين . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا عمرو بن خالد ،  أنا زهير ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق  قال : سمعت  البراء بن عازب  قال : جعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الرجالة يوم أحد وكانوا خمسين رجلا  عبد الله بن جبير ،  فقال : " إن رأيتمونا تخطفنا الطير فلا   [ ص: 111 ] تبرحوا  مكانكم هذا حتى أرسل إليكم وإن رأيتمونا هزمنا القوم وأوطأناهم فلا تبرحوا  حتى أرسل إليكم فهزموهم قال : فأنا والله رأيت النساء يتشددن قد بدت  خلاخلهن وأسوقهن رافعات ثيابهن ، فقال أصحاب  عبد الله بن جبير    : الغنيمة أي قوم الغنيمة ، ظهر أصحابكم فما تنتظرون؟ فقال  عبد الله بن جبير     : أنسيتم ما قال لكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ قالوا : والله لنأتين  الناس فلنصيبن من الغنيمة ، فلما أتوهم صرفت وجوههم فأقبلوا منهزمين .  فذاك إذ يدعوهم الرسول في أخراهم فلم يبق مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غير  اثني عشر رجلا فأصابوا منا سبعين   . 

وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه أصابوا من المشركين يوم بدر مائة وأربعين ، سبعين أسيرا وسبعين قتيلا فقال أبو سفيان    : أفي القوم محمد  ثلاث مرات ، فنهاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يجيبوه ، ثم قال : أفي القوم ابن أبي قحافة  ثلاث مرات ثم قال : أفي القوم ابن الخطاب  ثلاث مرات ثم رجع إلى أصحابه فقال : أما هؤلاء فقد قتلوا فما ملك عمر  نفسه  فقال : كذبت والله يا عدو الله ، إن الذين عددت لأحياء كلهم وقد بقي لك ما  يسوءك قال : يوم بيوم بدر ، والحرب سجال إنكم ستجدون في القوم مثلة لم آمر  بها ولم تسؤني ، ثم أخذ يرتجز : اعل هبل ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  ألا تجيبوه " ؟ قالوا : يا رسول الله ما نقول؟ قال : قولوا الله أعلى وأجل  " قال : إن لنا العزى ولا عزى لكم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  ألا تجيبوه " ؟ قالوا : يا رسول الله ما نقول؟ قال : قولوا الله مولانا ولا  مولى لكم   " 

وروي هذا المعنى عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما وفي حديثه قال أبو سفيان    : يوم بيوم وإن الأيام دول والحرب سجال ، فقال عمر  رضي الله عنه : لا سواء قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاكم في النار   " . 

قال الزجاج    : الدولة تكون للمسلمين على الكفار ، لقوله تعالى : ( وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   ) وكانت يوم أحد للكفار على المسلمين لمخالفتهم أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قوله تعالى : ( وليعلم الله الذين آمنوا   ) يعني : إنما كانت هذه المداولة ليعلم الله ( أي : ليرى الله ) الذين آمنوا فيميز المؤمن من المنافق ، ( ويتخذ منكم شهداء   ) يكرم أقواما بالشهادة ، ( والله لا يحب الظالمين ) .
[ ص: 112 ]   ( وليمحص الله الذين آمنوا ويمحق الكافرين   ( 141 ) ) 

( وليمحص الله الذين آمنوا   ) أي : يطهرهم من الذنوب ، ( ويمحق الكافرين   ) يفنيهم ويهلكهم معناه : أنهم إن قتلوكم فهو تطهير لكم ، وإن قتلتموهم فهو محقهم واستئصالهم .
( أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين   ( 142 ) ولقد كنتم تمنون الموت من قبل أن تلقوه فقد رأيتموه وأنتم تنظرون   ( 143 ) وما  محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل أفإن مات أو قتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم  ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا وسيجزي الله الشاكرين   ( 144 ) ) 

( أم حسبتم ) أحسبتم؟ ( أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله   ) [ أي : ولم يعلم الله ] ( الذين جاهدوا منكم ويعلم الصابرين   ) 

( ولقد كنتم تمنون الموت من قبل أن تلقوه   ) وذلك أن قوما من المسلمين تمنوا يوما كيوم بدر ليقاتلوا ويستشهدوا فأراهم الله يوم أحد وقوله ( تمنون الموت   ) أي : سبب الموت وهو الجهاد من قبل أن تلقوه ، ( فقد رأيتموه   ) يعني : أسبابه . 

فإن قيل : ما معنى قوله ( وأنتم تنظرون ) بعد قوله : ( فقد رأيتموه    ) قيل : ذكره تأكيدا وقيل : الرؤية قد تكون بمعنى العلم ، فقال : ( وأنتم  تنظرون ) ليعلم أن المراد بالرؤية النظر ، وقيل : وأنتم تنظرون إلى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل   ) قال أصحاب المغازي خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى نزل بالشعب من أحد في سبعمائة رجل ، وجعل  عبد الله بن جبير  وهو أخو خوات بن جبير  على  الرجالة وكانوا خمسين رجلا وقال : أقيموا بأصل الجبل وانضحوا عنا بالنبل  لا يأتونا من خلفنا ، فإن كانت لنا أو علينا فلا تبرحوا مكانكم حتى أرسل  إليكم فإنا لن نزال غالبين ما ثبتم مكانكم فجاءت قريش وعلى ميمنتهم خالد بن الوليد  وعلى ميسرتهم  عكرمة بن أبي جهل  ومعهم  النساء يضربن بالدفوف ويقلن الأشعار فقاتلوا حتى حميت الحرب فأخذ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سيفا فقال من يأخذ هذا السيف بحقه ويضرب به العدو  حتى يثخن ، فأخذه أبو دجانة سماك بن خرشة الأنصاري  فلما   [ ص: 113 ] أخذه  اعتم بعمامة حمراء وجعل يتبختر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  إنها لمشية يبغضها الله تعالى إلا في هذا الموضع " ففلق به هام المشركين  وحمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه على المشركين فهزموهم   . 

وروينا عن  البراء بن عازب  قال : فأنا والله رأيت النساء يشتددن قد بدت خلاخلهن وأسوقهن رافعات ثيابهن فقال أصحاب  عبد الله بن جبير    : الغنيمة والله لنأتين الناس فلنصيبن من الغنيمة فلما أتوهم صرفت وجوههم . 

وقال  الزبير بن العوام    : فرأيت هندا  وصواحباتها  هاربات مصعدات في الجبل ، باديات خدامهن ما دون أخذهن شيء فلما نظرت  الرماة إلى القوم قد انكشفوا ورأوا أصحابهم ينتهبون الغنيمة أقبلوا يريدون  النهب . 

فلما رأى خالد بن الوليد  قلة الرماة واشتغال المسلمين بالغنيمة ، ورأى ظهورهم خالية صاح في خيله من المشركين ، ثم حمل على أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من خلفهم فهزموهم وقتلوهم ، ورمى عبد الله بن قمئة  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بحجر فكسر أنفه ورباعيته وشجه في وجهه فأثقله  وتفرق عنه أصحابه ونهض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى صخرة يعلوها ،  وكان قد ظاهر بين درعين فلم يستطع فجلس تحته طلحة فنهض حتى استوى عليها ،  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أوجب طلحة    " ووقعت هند والنسوة معها يمثلن بالقتلى من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم يجدعن الآذان والأنوف حتى اتخذت هند من ذلك قلائد ، وأعطتها  وحشيا وبقرت عن كبدة حمزة ولاكتها فلم تستطع أن تسيغها فلفظتها ، وأقبل عبد الله بن قمئة  يريد قتل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذب  مصعب بن عمير     - وهو صاحب راية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فقتله ابن قمئة ، وهو يرى أنه قتل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فرجع إلى المشركين وقال : إني قتلت محمدا  وصاح صارخ ألا إن محمدا  قد  قتل ، ويقال : إن ذلك الصارخ كان إبليس ، فانكفأ الناس وجعل رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم يدعو الناس : " إلي عباد الله ( إلي عباد الله ) فاجتمع  إليه ثلاثون رجلا فحموه حتى كشفوا عنه المشركين ورمى  سعد بن أبي وقاص  حتى اندقت سية قوسه ونثل له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كنانته ، وقال له : ارم فداك أبي وأمي ، وكان أبو طلحة  رجلا راميا شديد النزع كسر يومئذ قوسين أو ثلاثا ، وكان الرجل يمر بجعبة من النبل فيقول : انثرها لأبي طلحة ،  وكان إذا رمى أشرف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فينظر إلى موضع نبله وأصيبت يد  طلحة بن عبيد الله  فيبست حين وقى بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصيبت عين قتادة بن   [ ص: 114 ] النعمان  يومئذ حين وقعت على وجنته ، فردها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكانها ، فعادت كأحسن ما كانت . 

فلما انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أدركه أبي بن خلف الجمحي ،  وهو يقول : لا نجوت إن نجوت فقال القوم : يا رسول الله ألا يعطف عليه رجل منا؟ فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : دعوه حتى إذا دنا منه وكان أبي  قبل  ذلك يلقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول : عندي رمكة أعلفها كل يوم  فرق ذرة أقتلك عليها ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : بل أنا أقتلك  إن شاء الله ، فلما دنا منه تناول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الحربة من الحارث بن الصمة  ثم استقبله فطعنه في عنقه فخدشه خدشة فتدهدأ عن فرسه وهو يخور كما يخور الثور ، ويقول : قتلني محمد ،  فأخذه أصحابه وقالوا : ليس عليك بأس قال : بلى لو كانت هذه الطعنة بربيعة  ومضر  لقتلتهم ، أليس قال لي : أقتلك؟ فلو بزق علي بعد تلك المقالة لقتلني ، فلم يلبث إلا يوما حتى مات بموضع يقال له سرف    . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عمرو بن علي ،  أنا أبو عاصم ،  عن  ابن جريج  عن  عمرو بن دينار ،  عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : اشتد غضب الله على من قتله نبي واشتد غضب الله على من دمى وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   . 

قالوا : وفشا في الناس أن محمدا  قد قتل فقال بعض المسلمين : ليت لنا رسولا إلى عبد الله بن أبي  فيأخذ لنا أمانا من أبي سفيان ،  وبعض الصحابة جلسوا وألقوا بأيديهم ، وقال أناس من أهل النفاق : إن كان محمدا  قد قتل فالحقوا بدينكم الأول ، فقال أنس بن النضر  عم أنس بن مالك    : يا قوم إن كان قتل محمد  فإن رب محمد  لم  يقتل وما تصنعون بالحياة بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقاتلوا على  ما قاتل عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وموتوا على ما مات عليه ثم قال :  اللهم إني أعتذر إليك مما يقول هؤلاء يعني المسلمين ، وأبرأ إليك مما جاء  به هؤلاء يعني المنافقين ، ثم شد بسيفه فقاتل حتى قتل . 

ثم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انطلق إلى الصخرة وهو يدعو الناس فأول من عرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  كعب بن مالك ،  قال  عرفت عينيه تحت المغفر تزهران فناديت بأعلى صوتي : يا معشر المسلمين  أبشروا هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأشار إلي أن اسكت فانحازت إليه  طائفة من أصحابه ، فلامهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الفرار فقالوا : يا  نبي الله فديناك بآبائنا وأمهاتنا ، أتانا الخبر بأنك قد قتلت فرعبت  قلوبنا فولينا مدبرين فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل   )   [ ص: 115 ] 

ومحمد  هو  المستغرق لجميع المحامد ، لأن الحمد لا يستوجبه إلا الكامل والتحميد فوق  الحمد ، فلا يستحقه إلا المستولي على الأمر في الكمال ، وأكرم الله نبيه  وصفيه باسمين مشتقين من اسمه جل جلاله ( محمد وأحمد ) وفيه يقول حسان بن ثابت    : 
**ألم تر أن الله أرسل عبده ببرهانه والله أعلى وأمجد     وشق له من اسمه ليجله 
فذو العرش محمود وهذا محمد* *

قوله تعالى : ( أفإن مات أو قتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم   ) رجعتم إلى دينكم الأول ، ( ومن ينقلب على عقبيه   ) فيرتد عن دينه ، ( فلن يضر الله شيئا   ) بارتداده وإنما يضر نفسه ، ( وسيجزي الله الشاكرين   ) .
**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (74)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 145 إلى الاية 152


( وما كان لنفس أن تموت إلا بإذن الله كتابا مؤجلا ومن يرد ثواب الدنيا نؤته منها ومن يرد ثواب الآخرة نؤته منها وسنجزي الشاكرين   ( 145 ) ) 

( وما كان لنفس أن تموت   ) قال الأخفش    : اللام في ( لنفس   ) منقولة تقديره : وما كانت نفس لتموت ، ( إلا بإذن الله   ) بقضاء الله وقدره ، وقيل : بعلمه وقيل : بأمره ، ( كتابا مؤجلا   ) أي : كتب لكل نفس أجلا لا يقدر أحد على تغييره وتأخيره ، ونصب الكتاب على المصدر ، أي : كتب كتابا ، ( ومن يرد ثواب الدنيا نؤته منها   ) يعني : من يرد بطاعته الدنيا ويعمل لها نؤته منها ما يكون جزاء لعمله ، يريد نؤته منها ما نشاء بما قدرناه له كما قال : " من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد   " ( سورة الإسراء - 18 ) نزلت في الذين تركوا المركز يوم أحد  طلبا للغنيمة ، ( ومن يرد ثواب الآخرة نؤته منها   ) أي أراد بعمله الآخرة ، قيل : أراد الذين ثبتوا مع أميرهم  عبد الله بن جبير  حتى قتلوا . ( وسنجزي الشاكرين   ) أي : المؤمنين المطيعين . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداوودي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن موسى بن الصلت  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو يحيى محمد بن عبد الله بن يزيد بن عبد الرحمن بن المقرئ ،  أنا أبي ، أنا الربيع بن صبيح ،  عن يزيد الرقاشي ،  عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من كانت نيته طلب الآخرة جعل الله غناه  في قلبه وجمع له شمله وأتته الدنيا وهي راغمة ، ومن كانت نيته طلب الدنيا  جعل الله الفقر بين عينيه وشتت عليه أمره ولا يأتيه منها إلا ما كتب له "   .   [ ص: 116 ] 

أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن علي بن محمد بن علي بن توبة الزراد ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن إدريس بن محمد الجرجاني ،  وأبو أحمد محمد بن أحمد المعلم الهروي ،  قالا أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عيسى الماليني ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الحسن بن سفيان النسوي ،  أخبرنا حيان بن موسى  وعبد الله بن أسماء ابن أخي جويرية بن أسماء ،  قال أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن يحيى بن سعيد ،  عن  محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي ،  عن  علقمة بن وقاص الليثي ،  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه قال : قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امرئ ما  نوى ، فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله ، ومن كانت  هجرته إلى دنيا يصيبها أو امرأة يتزوجها فهجرته إلى ما هاجر إليه "   .
( وكأين من نبي قاتل معه ربيون كثير فما وهنوا لما أصابهم في سبيل الله وما ضعفوا وما استكانوا والله يحب الصابرين   ( 146 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وكأين من نبي قاتل معه ربيون كثير   ) قرأ ابن كثير    " وكائن " بالمد والهمزة على وزن فاعل وتليين الهمزة أبو جعفر ،  وقرأ  الآخرون " وكأين " بالهمز والتشديد على وزن كعين ، ومعناه : وكم ، وهي كاف  التشبيه ضمت إلى أي الاستفهامية ، ولم يقع للتنوين صورة في الخط إلا في  هذا الحرف خاصة ويقف بعض القراء على " وكأي " بلا نون والأكثرون على الوقوف  بالنون قوله ( قاتل ) قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع  وأهل البصرة   بضم القاف وقرأ الآخرون ( قاتل ) فمن قرأ ( قاتل ) فلقوله : ( فما وهنوا   ) ويستحيل وصفهم بأنهم لم يهنوا بعدما قتلوا لقول سعيد بن جبير    : ما سمعنا أن نبيا قتل في القتال ولأن ( قاتل ) أعم . 

قال أبو عبيد    : إن الله تعالى إذا حمد من قاتل كان من قتل داخلا فيه ، وإذا حمد من قتل لم يدخل فيه غيرهم ، فكان ( قاتل ) أعم . 

ومن قرأ " قتل " ) فله ثلاثة أوجه : أحدها : 

أن يكون القتل راجعا إلى النبي وحده ، فيكون تمام الكلام عند قوله " قتل "  ويكون في الآية إضمار معناه : ومعه ربيون كثير ، كما يقال : قتل فلان معه  جيش كثير أي : ومعه . 

والوجه الثاني : أن يكون القتل نال النبي ومن معه من الربيين ويكون المراد :  بعض من معه ، تقول العرب قتلنا بني فلان وإنما قتلوا بعضهم ويكون قوله ( فما وهنوا   ) راجعا إلى الباقين .   [ ص: 117 ] 

والوجه الثالث : أن يكون القتل للربيين لا غير . 

وقوله ( ربيون كثير   ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد وقتادة    : جموع كثيرة ، وقال ابن مسعود    : الربيون الألوف ، وقال الكلبي  الربية الواحدة   : عشرة آلاف ، وقال الضحاك    : الربية الواحدة : ألف ، وقال الحسن    : فقهاء علماء وقيل : هم الأتباع والربانيون الولاة ، والربيون الرعية ، وقيل : منسوب إلى الرب وهم الذين يعبدون الرب ، ( فما وهنوا   ) أي : فما جبنوا ، ( لما أصابهم في سبيل الله وما ضعفوا   ) عن الجهاد بما نالهم من ألم الجراح وقتل الأصحاب . ( وما استكانوا   ) قال مقاتل    : وما استسلموا وما خضعوا لعدوهم وقال  السدي    : وما ذلوا قال عطاء  وما تضرعوا وقال أبو العالية    : وما جبنوا ولكنهم صبروا على أمر ربهم وطاعة نبيهم وجهاد عدوهم ، ( والله يحب الصابرين   ) .
( وما كان قولهم إلا أن قالوا ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا في أمرنا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين   ( 147 ) فآتاهم الله ثواب الدنيا وحسن ثواب الآخرة والله يحب المحسنين   ( 148 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وما كان قولهم   ) نصب على خبر كان والاسم في أن قالوا ، ومعناه : وما كان قولهم عند قتل نبيهم ، ( إلا أن قالوا ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا   ) أي : الصغائر ، ( وإسرافنا في أمرنا   ) أي : الكبائر ، ( وثبت أقدامنا   ) كي لا تزول ، ( وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين   ) يقول فهلا فعلتم وقلتم مثل ذلك يا أصحاب محمد    . 

( فآتاهم الله ثواب الدنيا   ) النصرة والغنيمة ، ( وحسن ثواب الآخرة   ) الأجر والجنة ، ( والله يحب المحسنين ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا الذين كفروا   ) يعني : اليهود  والنصارى  وقال علي  رضي الله عنه يعني : المنافقين في قولهم للمؤمنين عند الهزيمة : ارجعوا إلى إخوانكم وادخلوا في دينهم . 

( يردوكم على أعقابكم   ) يرجعوكم إلى أول أمركم الشرك بالله ، ( فتنقلبوا خاسرين   ) مغبونين . 

ثم قال : ( بل الله مولاكم   ) ناصركم وحافظكم على دينكم ، ( وهو خير الناصرين   ) 

.
[ ص: 118 ]   ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا الذين كفروا يردوكم على أعقابكم فتنقلبوا خاسرين   ( 149 ) بل الله مولاكم وهو خير الناصرين   ( 150 ) سنلقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب بما أشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا ومأواهم النار وبئس مثوى الظالمين   ( 151 ) ولقد  صدقكم الله وعده إذ تحسونهم بإذنه حتى إذا فشلتم وتنازعتم في الأمر وعصيتم  من بعد ما أراكم ما تحبون منكم من يريد الدنيا ومنكم من يريد الآخرة ثم  صرفكم عنهم ليبتليكم ولقد عفا عنكم والله ذو فضل على المؤمنين   ( 152 ) ) 

( سنلقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب   ) وذلك أن أبا سفيان  والمشركين لما ارتحلوا يوم أحد  متوجهين نحو مكة  انطلقوا  حتى إذا بلغوا بعض الطريق ندموا وقالوا : بئس ما صنعنا قتلناهم حتى إذا لم  يبق منهم إلا الشريد تركناهم ، ارجعوا فاستأصلوهم فلما عزموا على ذلك قذف  الله في قلوبهم الرعب حتى رجعوا عما هموا به . 

سنلقي أي : سنقذف في قلوب الذين كفروا ، الرعب : الخوف ، وقرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر   والكسائي  ويعقوب    ( الرعب ) بضم العين وقرأ الآخرون بسكونها ، ( بما أشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا   ) حجة وبرهانا ، ( ومأواهم النار وبئس مثوى الظالمين   ) مقام الكافرين . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولقد صدقكم الله وعده   ) قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : لما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه إلى المدينة  من أحد  وقد أصابهم ما أصابهم ، قال ناس من أصحابه : من أين أصابنا هذا؟ وقد وعدنا الله النصر فأنزل الله تعالى : 

( ولقد صدقكم الله وعده   ) بالنصر والظفر وذلك أن النصر والظفر كان للمسلمين في الابتداء ، ( إذ تحسونهم بإذنه   ) وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جعل أحدا  خلف ظهره واستقبل المدينة  وجعل عينين ، وهو جبل عن يساره وأقام عليه الرماة وأمر عليهم  عبد الله بن جبير  وقال  لهم : احموا ظهورنا فإن رأيتمونا قد غنمنا فلا تشركونا وإن رأيتمونا نقتل  فلا تنصرونا ، وأقبل المشركون فأخذوا في القتال فجعل الرماة يرشقون خيل  المشركين بالنبل والمسلمون يضربونهم بالسيوف ، حتى ولوا هاربين فذلك قوله  تعالى ( إذ تحسونهم بإذنه   ) أي تقتلونهم قتلا ذريعا بقضاء الله .   [ ص: 119 ] 

قال أبو عبيدة    : الحس : هو الاستئصال بالقتل . 

( حتى إذا فشلتم   ) أي : إن جبنتم وقيل : معناه فلما فشلتم ، ( وتنازعتم في الأمر وعصيتم   ) والواو زائدة في ( وتنازعتم    ) يعني : حتى إذا فشلتم تنازعتم ، وقيل : فيه تقديم وتأخير تقديره : حتى  إذا تنازعتم في الأمر وعصيتم فشلتم ومعنى التنازع الاختلاف . 

وكان اختلافهم أن الرماة اختلفوا حين انهزم المشركون فقال بعضهم : انهزم  القوم فما مقامنا؟ وأقبلوا على الغنيمة وقال بعضهم : لا تجاوزوا أمر رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وثبت  عبد الله بن جبير  في نفر يسير دون العشرة . 

فلما رأى خالد بن الوليد   وعكرمة بن أبي جهل  ذلك حملوا على الرماة فقتلوا  عبد الله بن جبير  وأصحابه  ، وأقبلوا على المسلمين وحالت الريح فصارت دبورا بعد ما كانت صبا وانتقضت  صفوف المسلمين واختلطوا فجعلوا يقتلون على غير شعار يضرب بعضهم بعضا ما  يشعرون من الدهش ، ونادى إبليس أن محمدا  قد قتل وكان ذلك سبب الهزيمة للمسلمين . 

قوله تعالى : ( وعصيتم ) يعني : الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وخالفتم أمره ، ( من بعد ما أراكم   ) الله ( ما تحبون ) يا معشر المسلمين من الظفر والغنيمة ، ( منكم من يريد الدنيا   ) يعني : الذين تركوا المركز وأقبلوا على النهب ، ( ومنكم من يريد الآخرة   ) يعني : الذين ثبتوا مع  عبد الله بن جبير  حتى قتلوا قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : ما شعرت أن أحدا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يريد الدنيا حتى كان يوم أحد  ونزلت هذه الآية ( ثم صرفكم عنهم   ) أي : ردكم عنهم بالهزيمة ، ( ليبتليكم ) ليمتحنكم وقيل : لينزل البلاء عليكم ( ولقد عفا عنكم   ) يستأصلكم بعد المعصية والمخالفة ، ( والله ذو فضل على المؤمنين   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (75)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 153 إلى الاية 159


( إذ  تصعدون ولا تلوون على أحد والرسول يدعوكم في أخراكم فأثابكم غما بغم لكيلا  تحزنوا على ما فاتكم ولا ما أصابكم والله خبير بما تعملون   ( 153 ) ) 

( إذ تصعدون   ) يعني : ولقد عفا عنكم إذ تصعدون هاربين ، وقرأ أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي  والحسن  وقتادة    ( تصعدون ) بفتح التاء والعين والقراءة المعروفة بضم التاء وكسر العين . 

والإصعاد : السير في مستوى الأرض والصعود : الارتفاع على الجبال والسطوح ، قال أبو حاتم    : يقال   [ ص: 120 ] أصعدت إذا مضيت حيال وجهك وصعدت إذا ارتقيت في جبل أو غيره ، وقال المبرد    : أصعد إذا أبعد في الذهاب ، وكلتا القراءتين صواب فقد كان يومئذ من المنهزمين مصعد وصاعد وقال المفضل    : صعد وأصعد وصعد بمعنى واحد . 

( ولا تلوون على أحد   ) أي : لا تعرجون ولا تقيمون على أحد ولا يلتفت بعضكم إلى بعض ، ( والرسول يدعوكم في أخراكم    ) أي : في آخركم ومن ورائكم ، إلي عباد الله فأنا رسول الله ، من يكر فله  الجنة ، ( فأثابكم ) فجازاكم جعل الإثابة بمعنى العقاب ، وأصلها في  الحسنات لأنه وضعها موضع الثواب كقوله تعالى : ( فبشرهم بعذاب أليم   ) جعل البشارة في العذاب ومعناه : جعل مكان الثواب الذي كنتم ترجون ( غما بغم    ) وقيل : الباء بمعنى على أي : غما على غم وقيل : غما متصلا بغم فالغم  الأول : ما فاتهم من الظفر والغنيمة ، والغم الثاني : ما نالهم من القتل  والهزيمة . 

وقيل : الغم الأول ما أصابهم من القتل والجراح ، والغم الثاني : ما سمعوا أن محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قتل فأنساهم الغم الأول . 

وقيل : الغم الأول : إشراف خالد بن الوليد  عليهم بخيل المشركين ، والغم الثاني : حين أشرف عليهم أبو سفيان ،  وذلك  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انطلق يومئذ يدعو الناس حتى انتهى إلى  أصحاب الصخرة ، فلما رأوه وضع رجل سهما في قوسه وأراد أن يرميه ، فقال أنا  رسول الله ففرحوا حين وجدوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفرح النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم حين رأى أن في أصحابه من يمتنع ، فأقبلوا يذكرون الفتح وما  فاتهم منه ، ويذكرون أصحابهم الذين قتلوا فأقبل أبو سفيان  وأصحابه  حتى وقفوا بباب الشعب ، فلما نظر المسلمون إليهم أهمهم ذلك وظنوا أنهم  يميلون عليهم فيقتلونهم فأنساهم هذا ما نالهم ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم : ليس لهم أن يعلونا اللهم إن تقتل هذه العصابة لا تعبد في الأرض  ، ثم ندب أصحابه فرموهم بالحجارة حتى أنزلوهم . 

وقيل : إنهم غموا الرسول بمخالفة أمره ، فجازاهم الله بذلك الغم ، غم القتل والهزيمة . 

قوله تعالى : ( لكيلا تحزنوا على ما فاتكم   ) من الفتح والغنيمة ، ( ولا ما أصابكم   ) أي : ولا على ما أصابكم من القتل والهزيمة ، ( والله خبير بما تعملون   ) .
[ ص: 121 ]   ( ثم أنزل عليكم من بعد الغم أمنة نعاسا يغشى طائفة منكم وطائفة  قد أهمتهم أنفسهم يظنون بالله غير الحق ظن الجاهلية يقولون هل لنا من  الأمر من شيء قل إن الأمر كله لله يخفون في أنفسهم ما لا يبدون لك يقولون  لو كان لنا من الأمر شيء ما قتلنا هاهنا قل لو كنتم في بيوتكم لبرز الذين  كتب عليهم القتل إلى مضاجعهم وليبتلي الله ما في صدوركم وليمحص ما في  قلوبكم والله عليم بذات الصدور   ( 154 ) ) 

( ثم أنزل عليكم   ) يا معشر المسلمين ، ( من بعد الغم أمنة نعاسا    ) يعني : أمنا ، والأمن والأمنة بمعنى واحد وقيل : الأمن يكون مع زوال  سبب الخوف والأمنة مع بقاء سبب الخوف وكان سبب الخوف هنا قائما ، ( نعاسا )  بدل من الأمنة ( يغشى طائفة منكم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " تغشى " بالتاء ردا إلى الأمنة وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ردا على النعاس . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أمنهم يومئذ بنعاس يغشاهم وإنما ينعس من يأمن ، والخائف لا ينام . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن عبد الرحمن ،  أنا حسين بن محمد ،  أخبرنا شيبان  عن قتادة  أخبرنا أنس  أن أبا طلحة  قال : غشينا النعاس ونحن في مصافنا يوم أحد  قال : فجعل سيفي يسقط من يدي فآخذه ويسقط وآخذه " . 

وقال ثابت  عن أنس  عن أبي طلحة  قال : رفعت رأسي يوم أحد  فجعلت ما أرى أحدا من القوم إلا وهو يميل تحت جحفته من النعاس . 

وقال عبد الله بن الزبير  عن أبيه  الزبير بن العوام  لقد رأيتني مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين اشتد علينا الحرب ، أرسل الله علينا النوم والله إني لأسمع قول معتب بن قشير  والنعاس يغشاني ما أسمعه إلا كالحلم ،   [ ص: 122 ] يقول : لو كان لنا من الأمر شيء ما قتلنا هاهنا فذلك قوله تعالى : ( يغشى طائفة منكم   ) يعني : المؤمنين ، ( وطائفة قد أهمتهم أنفسهم    ) يعني : المنافقين : قيل : أراد الله به تمييز المنافقين من المؤمنين  فأوقع النعاس على المؤمنين حتى أمنوا ولم يوقع على المنافقين فبقوا في  الخوف وقد أهمتهم أنفسهم أي : حملتهم على الهم يقال : أمر مهم . 

( يظنون بالله غير الحق   ) أي : لا ينصر محمدا ،  وقيل : ظنوا أن محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قتل ، ( ظن الجاهلية   ) أي : كظن أهل الجاهلية والشرك ، ( يقولون هل لنا   ) ما لنا : لفظه استفهام ومعناه حجد ، ( من الأمر من شيء   ) يعني : النصر ، ( قل إن الأمر كله لله   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  برفع اللام على الابتداء وخبره في ( لله ) وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب على البدل وقيل : على النعت . 

( يخفون في أنفسهم ما لا يبدون لك يقولون لو كان لنا من الأمر شيء ما قتلنا هاهنا   ) وذلك أن المنافقين قال بعضهم لبعض : لو كان لنا عقول لم نخرج مع محمد  إلى قتال أهل مكة  ولم يقتل رؤساؤنا ، وقيل : لو كنا على الحق ما قتلنا هاهنا . 

قال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يظنون بالله غير الحق ظن الجاهلية يعني : التكذيب بالقدر وهو قولهم ( لو كان لنا من الأمر شيء ما قتلنا هاهنا   ( قل لو كنتم في بيوتكم لبرز الذين كتب   ) قضي ، ( عليهم القتل إلى مضاجعهم   ) مصارعهم ، ( وليبتلي الله   ) وليمتحن الله ، ( ما في صدوركم وليمحص   ) يخرج ويظهر ( ما في قلوبكم والله عليم بذات الصدور   ) بما في القلوب من خير وشر .
( إن الذين تولوا منكم يوم التقى الجمعان إنما استزلهم الشيطان ببعض ما كسبوا ولقد عفا الله عنهم إن الله غفور حليم   ( 155 ) ) 

( إن الذين تولوا منكم   ) أي انهزموا ، ( منكم ) يا معشر المسلمين ، ( يوم التقى الجمعان   ) جمع المسلمين وجمع المشركين يوم أحد  وكان قد انهزم أكثر المسلمين ولم يبق مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا ثلاثة عشر رجلا ستة من المهاجرين : وهم أبو بكر  وعمر  وعلي  وطلحة   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف   وسعد بن أبي وقاص  رضي الله عنهم . 

قوله تعالى : ( إنما استزلهم الشيطان   ) أي : طلب زلتهم كما يقال : استعجلت فلانا إذا طلبت   [ ص: 123 ] عجلته وقيل : حملهم على الزلة وهي الخطيئة وقيل : أزل واستزل بمعنى واحد ، ( ببعض ما كسبوا   ) أي : بشؤم ذنوبهم ، قال بعضهم : بتركهم المركز ، وقال الحسن    : ما كسبوا هو قبولهم من الشيطان ما وسوس إليهم من الهزيمة ، ( ولقد عفا الله عنهم إن الله غفور حليم   ) . 
" ياأيها  الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين كفروا وقالوا لإخوانهم إذا ضربوا في الأرض  أو كانوا غزى لو كانوا عندنا ما ماتوا وما قتلوا ليجعل الله ذلك حسرة في  قلوبهم والله يحيي ويميت والله بما تعملون بصير   (156 ) ولئن قتلتم في سبيل الله أو متم لمغفرة من الله ورحمة خير مما يجمعون   ( 157 ) ) 

( ولئن متم أو قتلتم لإلى الله تحشرون   ( 158 ) فبما  رحمة من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حولك فاعف عنهم  واستغفر لهم وشاورهم في الأمر فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب  المتوكلين   ( 159 ) ) 

  ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين كفروا   ) يعني : المنافقين عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه ، ( وقالوا لإخوانهم   ) في النفاق والكفر وقيل : في النسب ، ( إذا ضربوا في الأرض   ) أي : سافروا فيها لتجارة أو غيرها ، ( أو كانوا غزى   ) أي : غزاة جمع غاز فقتلوا ، ( لو كانوا عندنا ما ماتوا وما قتلوا ليجعل الله ذلك   ) يعني : قولهم وظنهم ، ( حسرة ) غما ( في قلوبهم والله يحيي ويميت والله بما تعملون بصير   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وحمزة   والكسائي    " يعملون " بالياء وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء . 

( ولئن قتلتم في سبيل الله أو متم   ) قرأ نافع  وحمزة   والكسائي     " متم " بكسر الميم وقرأ الآخرون بالضم فمن ضمه فهو من مات يموت كقولك :  من قال يقول قلت بضم القاف ، ومن كسره فهو من مات يمات كقولك من خاف يخاف :  خفت ، ( لمغفرة من الله   ) في العاقبة ، ( ورحمة خير مما يجمعون   ) من الغنائم قراءة العامة ، " تجمعون " ) بالتاء لقوله ( ولئن قتلتم   ) وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم    ( يجمعون ) بالياء يعني : خير مما يجمع الناس . 

( ولئن متم أو قتلتم لإلى الله تحشرون   ) في العاقبة . 

قوله تعالى :   ( فبما رحمة من الله   ) أي : فبرحمة من الله و " ما " ) صلة كقوله ( فبما نقضهم )   [ ص: 124 ]   ( لنت لهم   ) أي : سهلت لهم أخلاقك وكثرة احتمالك ولم تسرع إليهم فيما كان منهم يوم أحد ، ( ولو كنت فظا   ) يعني : جافيا سيئ الخلق قليل الاحتمال ، ( غليظ القلب   ) قال الكلبي    : فظا في القول غليظ القلب في الفعل ، ( لانفضوا من حولك   ) أي : لنفروا وتفرقوا عنك ، يقال : فضضتهم فانفضوا أي فرقتهم فتفرقوا ( فاعف عنهم   ) تجاوز عنهم ما أتوا يوم أحد ، ( واستغفر لهم   ) حتى أشفعك فيهم ،   ( وشاورهم في الأمر   ) أي  : استخرج آراءهم واعلم ما عندهم من قول العرب : شرت الدابة وشورتها إذا  استخرجت جريها ، وشرت العسل وأشرته إذا أخذته من موضعه واستخرجته . 

واختلفوا في المعنى الذي لأجله أمر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمشاورة  مع كمال عقله وجزالة رأيه ونزول الوحي عليه ووجوب طاعته على الخلق فيما  أحبوا وكرهوا . 

فقال بعضهم : هو خاص في المعنى أي : وشاورهم فيما ليس عندك فيه من الله تعالى عهد ، قال الكلبي    : يعني ناظرهم في لقاء العدو ومكايد الحرب عند الغزو . 

وقال مقاتل  وقتادة     : أمر الله تعالى بمشاورتهم تطييبا لقلوبهم ، فإن ذلك أعطف لهم عليه  وأذهب لأضغانهم ، فإن سادات العرب كانوا إذا لم يشاوروا في الأمر شق ذلك  عليهم . 

وقال الحسن    : قد علم الله عز وجل أنه ما به إلى مشاورتهم حاجة ولكنه أراد أن يستن به من بعده . 

أخبرنا أبو طاهر المطهر بن علي بن عبد الله الفارسي    : أخبرنا أبو ذر محمد بن إبراهيم بن علي الصالحاني ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان ،  أخبرنا علي بن العباس المقانعي  أخبرنا أحمد بن ماهان ،  أخبرني أبي ، أخبرنا طلحة بن زيد ،  عن عقيل  عن الزهري  عن عروة ،  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : " ما رأيت رجلا أكثر استشارة للرجال من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله   ) لا على مشاورتهم أي : قم بأمر الله وثق به واستعنه ، ( إن الله يحب المتوكلين   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (76)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 160 إلى الاية 165


( إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم وإن يخذلكم فمن ذا الذي ينصركم من بعده وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ( 160 ) ) 

( إن ينصركم الله   ) يعنكم الله ويمنعكم من عدوكم ، ( فلا غالب لكم   ) مثل يوم بدر ،    ( وإن يخذلكم   ) يترككم فلم ينصركم كما كان بأحد والخذلان : القعود عن النصرة والإسلام للهلكة ، ( فمن ذا الذي ينصركم من بعده   ) أي : من بعد خذلانه ، ( وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون ) قيل : التوكل أن لا تعصي الله من أجل رزقك وقيل : أن لا تطلب لنفسك ناصرا غير الله ولا لرزقك خازنا غيره ولا لعملك شاهدا غيره . 

أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن شجاع البزار  ببغداد ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن جعفر بن محمد الهيثم الأنباري ،  أخبرنا محمد بن أبي العوام  أخبرنا  وهب بن جرير ،  أخبرنا  هشام بن حسان  عن الحسن  عن عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنه قال : قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يدخل سبعون ألفا من أمتي الجنة بغير  حساب " قيل : يا رسول الله من هم؟ قال : " هم الذين لا يكتوون ولا يسترقون  ولا يتطيرون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون " فقال  عكاشة بن محصن     : يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم قال : " أنت منهم " ثم قام آخر  فقال : يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يجعلني منهم فقال : " سبقك بها عكاشة "   . 

أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة ،  أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  أنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن حياة بن شريح ،  حدثني  بكر بن عمرو ،  عن عبد الله بن هبيرة ،  أنه سمع أبا تميم الجيشاني  يقول : سمعت  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا "   .
[ ص: 126 ]   ( وما كان لنبي أن يغل ومن يغلل يأت بما غل يوم القيامة ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون   ( 161 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وما كان لنبي أن يغل   ) الآية روى عكرمة  ومقسم  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إن هذه الآية نزلت في قطيفة حمراء فقدت يوم بدر  فقال بعض الناس أخذها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وقال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : نزلت في غنائم أحد  حين  ترك الرماة المركز للغنيمة وقالوا : نخشى أن يقول النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم من أخذ شيئا فهو له وأن لا يقسم الغنائم كما لم يقسم يوم بدر ،  فتركوا المركز ووقعوا في الغنائم ، فقال  لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألم أعهد إليكم أن لا تتركوا المركز حتى  يأتيكم أمري " ؟ قالوا : تركنا بقية إخواننا وقوفا فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : " بل ظننتم أنا نغل ولا نقسم لكم " فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

وقال قتادة    : ذكر لنا أنها نزلت في طائفة غلت من أصحابه . . 

وقيل : إن الأقوياء ألحوا عليه يسألونه من المغنم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وما كان لنبي أن يغل   ) فيعطي قوما ويمنع آخرين بل عليه أن يقسم بينهم بالسوية . 

وقال محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار    : هذا في الوحي ، يقول : ما كان لنبي أن يكتم شيئا من الوحي رغبة أو رهبة أو مداهنة . 

قوله تعالى : ( وما كان لنبي أن يغل   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة   وعاصم     " يغل " ) بفتح الياء وضم الغين معناه : أن يخون والمراد منه الأمة وقيل :  اللام فيه منقولة معناه : ما كان النبي ليغل وقيل : معناه ما كان يظن به  ذلك ولا يليق به ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء وفتح الغين ، وله وجهان أحدهما :  أن يكون من الغلول أيضا أي : ما كان لنبي أن يخان يعني : أن تخونه أمته  والوجه الآخر : أن يكون من الإغلال ، معناه : ما كان لنبي أن يخون أي ينسب  إلى الخيانة .   [ ص: 127 ] 

  ( ومن يغلل يأت بما غل يوم القيامة   ) قال الكلبي     : يمثل له ذلك الشيء في النار ثم يقال له : انزل فخذه فينزل فيحمله على  ظهره فإذا بلغ موضعه وقع في النار ثم يكلف أن ينزل إليه ، فيخرجه ففعل ذلك  به . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد الفقيه ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن ثور بن زيد الديلي  عن أبي الغيث مولى ابن مطيع  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام خيبر  فلم نغنم ذهبا ولا فضة إلا الأموال والثياب والمتاع ، قال فوجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نحو وادي القرى وكان رفاعة بن زيد  وهب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبدا أسود يقال له مدعم  قال فخرجنا حتى إذا كنا بوادي القرى فبينما مدعم  يحط  رحل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذ جاءه سهم عائر فأصابه فقتله فقال  الناس : هنيئا له الجنة فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلا والذي  نفسي بيده إن الشملة التي أخذها يوم خيبر  من  الغنائم لم تصبها المقاسم تشتعل عليه نارا " فلما سمع ذلك الناس جاء رجل  بشراك أو شراكين إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم : " شراك من نار أو شراكان من نار "   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن يحيى بن سعيد ،  عن محمد بن يحيى بن حيان ،  عن أبي عمرة الأنصاري ،  عن زيد بن خالد الجهني ،  قال : توفي رجل يوم خيبر  فذكروه لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " صلوا على صاحبكم " فتغيرت وجوه الناس لذلك فزعم زيد  أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن صاحبكم قد غل في سبيل الله " قال  : ففتحنا متاعه فوجدنا خرزات من خرزات اليهود يساوين درهمين   . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب المروزي ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع بن سليمان ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا سفيان ،  عن الزهري ،  عن عروة بن الزبير ،  عن  أبي حميد الساعدي  قال : استعمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا من الأزد  يقال له ابن اللتبية  على  الصدقة فلما قدم قال : هذا لكم وهذا أهدي لي ، فقام النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم على المنبر فقال : " ما بال العامل نبعثه على بعض أعمالنا فيقول هذا  لكم وهذا أهدي لي ، فهلا جلس في بيت أمه أو في بيت أبيه فينظر أيهدى إليه  أم لا فوالذي نفسي بيده لا يأخذ أحد منها شيئا إلا جاء به يوم القيامة  يحمله على رقبته إن كان بعيرا له رغاء أو   [ ص: 128 ] بقرة لها خوار أو شاة لها تيعر " ثم رفع يديه حتى رأينا عفرة إبطيه ثم قال : " اللهم هل بلغت "   . 

وروى  قيس بن أبي حازم  عن معاذ بن جبل  رضي  الله عنه قال : بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اليمن فقال : " لا  تصيبن شيئا بغير إذني فإنه غلول ، ومن يغلل يأت بما غل يوم القيامة "   . 

وروي عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا وجدتم الرجل قد غل فاحرقوا متاعه واضربوه "   . 

وروي عن عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده رضي الله عنه :   " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر  وعمر  حرقوا متاع الغال وضربوه "   . قوله تعالى : ( ومن يغلل يأت بما غل يوم القيامة ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون   ) .
( أفمن اتبع رضوان الله كمن باء بسخط من الله ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير   ( 162 ) هم درجات عند الله والله بصير بما يعملون   ( 163 ) ) 

( أفمن اتبع رضوان الله   ) وترك الغلول ، ( كمن باء بسخط من الله   ) فعل ، ( ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير   )   [ ص: 129 ] 

( هم درجات عند الله   ) يعني : ذوو درجات عند الله ، قال ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما : يعني من اتبع رضوان الله ومن باء بسخط من الله مختلفو  المنازل عند الله فلمن اتبع رضوان الله الثواب العظيم ، ولمن باء بسخط من  الله العذاب الأليم .   ( والله بصير بما يعملون   ) .
( لقد  من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم يتلو عليهم آياته  ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة وإن كانوا من قبل لفي ضلال مبين   ( 164 ) أولما أصابتكم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها قلتم أنى هذا قل هو من عند أنفسكم إن الله على كل شيء قدير  ( 165 ) ) 

( لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من أنفسهم   ) قيل : أراد به العرب لأنه ليس حي من أحياء العرب إلا وله فيهم نسب إلا بني ثعلبة  دليله قوله تعالى : ( هو الذي بعث في الأميين رسولا منهم   ) وقال الآخرون : أراد به جميع المؤمنين ومعنى قوله تعالى : ( من أنفسهم ) أي : بالإيمان والشفقة لا بالنسب ودليله قوله تعالى : ( لقد جاءكم رسول من أنفسكم   ) ( يتلو عليهم آياته ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة ويزكيهم ) وقد كانوا ، ( من قبل ) أي : من قبل بعثه ( لفي ضلال مبين ) 

( أولما ) أي : حين ( أصابتكم مصيبة   ) بأحد ، ( قد أصبتم مثليها   ) يوم بدر  وذلك أن المشركين قتلوا من المسلمين يوم أحد  سبعين وقتل المسلمون منهم ببدر  سبعين وأسروا سبعين ، ( قلتم أنى هذا   ) من أين لنا هذا القتل والهزيمة ونحن مسلمون ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فينا؟ ( قل هو من عند أنفسكم   ) روى عبيدة السلماني  عن علي  رضي الله عنه قال : جاء جبريل  إلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إن الله قد كره ما صنع قومك في أخذهم  الفداء من الأسارى ، وقد أمرك أن تخيرهم بين أن يقدموا فتضرب أعناقهم ،  وبين أن يأخذوا الفداء على أن يقتل منهم عدتهم فذكر ذلك رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم للناس ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله عشائرنا وإخواننا ، لا بل نأخذ  فداءهم فنقوى بها على قتال عدونا ، ويستشهد منا عدتهم [ فقتل منهم يوم أحد ]  سبعون عدد أسارى أهل بدر  فهذا معنى قوله تعالى : ( قل هو من عند أنفسكم   ) أي : بأخذكم الفداء واختياركم القتل ، ( إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (77)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 166 إلى الاية 169


( وما أصابكم يوم التقى الجمعان فبإذن الله وليعلم المؤمنين   ( 166 ) وليعلم  الذين نافقوا وقيل لهم تعالوا قاتلوا في سبيل الله أو ادفعوا قالوا لو  نعلم قتالا لاتبعناكم هم للكفر يومئذ أقرب منهم للإيمان يقولون بأفواههم ما  ليس في قلوبهم والله أعلم بما يكتمون   ( 167 ) الذين قالوا لإخوانهم وقعدوا لو أطاعونا ما قتلوا قل فادرءوا عن أنفسكم الموت إن كنتم صادقين   ( 168 ) ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون   ( 169 ) ) 

( وما أصابكم يوم التقى الجمعان   ) بأحد  من القتل والجرح والهزيمة ، ( فبإذن الله   ) أي : بقضائه وقدره ، ( وليعلم المؤمنين   ) أي : ليميز وقيل ليرى . 

( وليعلم الذين نافقوا وقيل لهم تعالوا قاتلوا في سبيل الله   ) أي : لأجل دين الله وطاعته ، ( أو ادفعوا ) عن أهلكم وحريمكم ، وقال  السدي    : أي كثروا سواد المسلمين ورابطوا إن لم تقاتلوا يكون ذلك دفعا وقمعا للعدو ، ( قالوا لو نعلم قتالا لاتبعناكم   ) وهم عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه الذين انصرفوا عن أحد وكانوا ثلاثمائة قال الله تعالى : ( هم للكفر يومئذ أقرب   ) أي : إلى الكفر يومئذ أقرب ( منهم للإيمان   ) ( أي : إلى الإيمان ) ، ( يقولون بأفواههم   ) يعني : كلمة الإيمان ( ما ليس في قلوبهم والله أعلم بما يكتمون   ) 

( الذين قالوا لإخوانهم   ) في النسب لا في الدين وهم شهداء أحد ( وقعدوا   ) يعني : قعد هؤلاء القائلون عن الجهاد ( لو أطاعونا   ) وانصرفوا عن محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وقعدوا في بيوتهم ( ما قتلوا قل   ) يا محمد ،    ( فادرءوا ) فادفعوا ، ( عن أنفسكم الموت إن كنتم صادقين   ) إن الحذر لا يغني عن القدر . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا   ) الآية قيل : نزلت في شهداء بدر  وكانوا أربعة عشر رجلا ثمانية من الأنصار وستة من المهاجرين . 

وقال الآخرون : نزلت في شهداء أحد وكانوا سبعين رجلا أربعة من المهاجرين حمزة بن عبد المطلب   ومصعب بن عمير  وعثمان بن شماس  وعبد الله بن جحش  وسائرهم من الأنصار    .   [ ص: 131 ] 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي ،  أنا محمد بن حماد ،  أنا أبو معاوية  عن الأعمش ،  عن عبد الله بن مرة ،  عن مسروق  قال : سألنا  عبد الله ( هو ابن مسعود    ) رضي الله عنهما عن هذه الآية : ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون   ) الآية قال أما إنا قد سألنا عن ذلك فقال : " أرواحهم كطير خضر    " ويروى " في جوف طير خضر لها قناديل معلقة بالعرش تسرح من الجنة في أيها  شاءت ثم تأوي إلى قناديل معلقة بالعرش فبينما هم كذلك إذ اطلع عليهم ربك  اطلاعة فقال : سلوني ما شئتم فقالوا : يا رب كيف نسألك ونحن نسرح في الجنة  في أيها شئنا؟ فلما رأوا أن لا يتركوا من أن يسألوا شيئا قالوا : إنا نسألك  أن ترد أرواحنا إلى أجسادنا نقتل في سبيلك مرة أخرى فلما رأى أنهم لا  يسألون إلا هذا تركوا " . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أنا عبد الله بن حامد  أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن شاذان ،  أنا جيعوية  أنا صالح بن محمد ،  أنا سليمان بن عمرو ،  عن إسماعيل بن أمية ،  عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال قال  : رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لما أصيب إخوانكم يوم أحد جعل الله عز  وجل أرواحهم في أجواف طير خضر ترد أنهار الجنة وتأكل من ثمارها وتسرح من  الجنة حيث شاءت وتأوي إلى قناديل من ذهب تحت العرش ، فلما رأوا طيب مقيلهم  ومطعمهم ومشربهم ورأوا ما أعد الله لهم من الكرامة قالوا : يا ليت قومنا  يعلمون ما نحن فيه من النعيم وما صنع الله بنا كي يرغبوا في الجهاد ولا  يتكلوا عنه فقال الله عز وجل أنا مخبر عنكم ومبلغ إخوانكم ففرحوا بذلك  واستبشروا فأنزل الله تعالى ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا   ) إلى قوله ( لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين   )   " . 

سمعت عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  قال : سمعت الحسن بن أحمد القتيبي  قال : سمعت محمد بن عبد الله بن يوسف  قال : سمعت محمد بن إسماعيل البكري ،  قال : سمعت يحيى بن حبيب بن عربي   [ ص: 132 ] قال : سمعت موسى بن إبراهيم  قال : سمعت طلحة بن خراش  قال : سمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما يقول : لقيني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال لي : " يا جابر  ما  لي أراك منكسرا " ؟ قلت يا رسول الله استشهد أبي وترك عيالا ودينا قال : "  أفلا أبشرك بما لقي الله به أباك " ؟ قلت : بلى يا رسول الله قال : " ما كلم الله تعالى أحدا قط إلا من وراء حجاب ، وإنه أحيا أباك فكلمه كفاحا قال  : يا عبدي تمن علي أعطك قال : يا رب أحيني فأقتل فيك الثانية ، قال الرب  تبارك وتعالى : إنه قد سبق مني أنهم لا يرجعون فأنزلت فيهم ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا   )   . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي ،  أنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني ،  أنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري ،  أنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني ،  أنا علي بن حجر  أنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  أنا حميد  عن أنس  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما من عبد يموت له عند الله خير يحب أن  يرجع إلى الدنيا وأن له الدنيا وما فيها ، إلا الشهيد لما يرى من فضل  الشهادة ، فإنه يحب أن يرجع إلى الدنيا فيقتل مرة أخرى "   . 

وقال قوم : نزلت هذه الآية في شهداء بئر معونة  وكان سبب ذلك على ما روى محمد بن إسحاق  عن أبيه إسحاق بن يسار  عن المغيرة بن عبد الرحمن بن الحارث بن هشام   وعبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم  وعن حميد الطويل  عن أنس بن مالك  وغيرهم من أهل العلم قال : قدم أبو براء عامر بن مالك بن جعفر ،  ملاعب الأسنة وكان سيد بني عامر بن صعصعة ،  على  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة وأهدى إليه هدية فأبى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن يقبلها وقال لا أقبل هدية مشرك ، فأسلم إن أردت أن أقبل  هديتك؟ ثم عرض عليه الإسلام وأخبره بما له فيه وما أعد الله للمؤمنين وقرأ  عليه القرآن فلم يسلم ، ولم يبعد وقال : يا محمد  إن الذي تدعو إليه حسن جميل فلو بعثت رجالا من أصحابك إلى أهل نجد فيدعونهم إلى أمرك رجوت أن يستجيبوا لك . 

فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني أخشى عليهم أهل نجد    " . 

فقال أبو البراء    : أنا لهم جار فابعثهم فليدعوا الناس إلى أمرك   . 

فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المنذر بن عمرو أخا بني ساعدة   في سبعين رجلا من خيار المسلمين منهم   [ ص: 133 ] الحارث بن الصمة  وحرام بن ملحان  وعروة بن أسماء بن الصلت السلمي  ونافع بن يزيد بن ورقاء الخزاعي  وعامر بن فهيرة مولى أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه ، وذلك في صفر سنة أربع من الهجرة على رأس أربعة أشهر من أحد ،  فساروا حتى نزلوا بئر معونة وهي أرض بين أرض بني عامر  وحرة بني سليم  فلما نزلوها قال بعضهم لبعض أيكم يبلغ رسالة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل هذا الماء؟ فقال حرام بن ملحان    : أنا فخرج بكتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عامر بن الطفيل  وكان على ذلك الماء فلما أتاهم حرام بن ملحان  لم ينظر عامر بن الطفيل  في كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال حرام بن ملحان    : يا أهل بئر معونة  إني رسول رسول الله إليكم ، إني أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا  عبده ورسوله فآمنوا بالله ورسوله فخرج إليه رجل من كسر البيت برمح فضرب به في جنبه حتى خرج من الشق الآخر فقال : الله أكبر فزت ورب الكعبة    . 

ثم استصرخ عامر بن الطفيل  بني عامر  على المسلمين فأبوا أن يجيبوه إلى ما دعاهم إليه وقالوا : لن نخفر أبا براء  قد عقد لهم عقدا وجوارا ثم استصرخ عليهم قبائل من بني سليم     - عصية ورعلا وذكوان - فأجابوه فخرجوا حتى غشوا القوم فأحاطوا بهم في  رحالهم فلما رأوهم أخذوا السيوف فقاتلوهم حتى قتلوا من عند آخرهم إلا كعب بن زيد  فإنهم تركوه وبه رمق فارتث من بين القتلى فضلوه فيهم فعاش حتى قتل يوم الخندق ، وكان في سرح القوم عمرو بن أمية الضمري  ورجل من الأنصار أحد بني عمرو بن عوف  فلم  ينبههما بمصاب أصحابهما إلا الطير تحوم على المعسكر! فقالا والله إن لهذا  الطير لشأنا فأقبلا لينظرا فإذا القوم في دمائهم وإذا الخيل التي أصابتهم  واقفة فقال الأنصاري  لعمرو بن أمية الضمري     : ماذا ترى؟ قال : أرى أن نلحق برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنخبره  فقال الأنصاري الله أكبر لكني ما كنت لأرغب بنفسي عن موطن قتل فيه المنذر بن عمرو ،  ثم قاتل القوم حتى قتل وأخذوا  عمرو بن أمية الضمري  أسيرا فلما أخبرهم أنه من مضر  أطلقه عامر بن الطفيل  وجز ناصيته وأعتقه عن رقبة زعم أنها كانت على أمه فقدم عمرو بن أمية  على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأخبره الخبر فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هذا عمل أبي براء  قد كنت لهذا كارها متخوفا " فبلغ ذلك أبا براء  فشق عليه إخفار عامر  إياه وما أصاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسببه وجواره   . 

وكان فيمن أصيب عامر بن فهيرة ،  فروى محمد بن إسحاق  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه أن عامر بن الطفيل  كان يقول : من الرجل منهم ، لما قتل رأيته رفع بين السماء والأرض حتى رأيت السماء من دونه؟ قالوا : هو عامر بن فهيرة ،  ثم بعد ذلك حمل ربيعة بن أبي براء  على عامر بن الطفيل  فطعنه على فرسه فقتله .   [ ص: 134 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد الأعلى بن حماد ،  أنا  يزيد بن زريع ،  أنا سعيد ،  عن قتادة ،  عن أنس بن مالك    : " أن رعلا  وذكوان  وعصية  وبني لحيان  استمدوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عدو لهم فأمدهم بسبعين من الأنصار  كنا نسميهم القراء في زمانهم ، وكانوا يحتطبون بالنهار ويصلون بالليل ، حتى كانوا ببئر معونة  قتلوهم وغدروا بهم فبلغ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقنت شهرا يدعو في الصبح على أحياء من أحياء العرب على رعل  وذكوان  وعصية  وبني لحيان    . 

قال أنس  رضي الله عنه : فقرأنا ، فيهم قرآنا ، ثم إن ذلك رفع : " بلغوا عنا قومنا أنا لقينا ربنا فرضي عنا وأرضانا   " ثم نسخت ( فرفع بعدما قرأناه ) زمانا وأنزل الله تعالى : ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله أمواتا   ) الآية . 

وقيل : إن أولياء الشهداء كانوا إذا أصابتهم نعمة تحسروا على الشهداء ،  وقالوا : نحن في النعمة وآباؤنا وأبناؤنا وإخواننا في القبور ، فأنزل الله  تعالى تنفيسا عنهم وإخبارا عن حال قتلاهم ( ولا تحسبن ) ولا تظنن ( الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله   ) قرأ ابن عامر    " قتلوا " ) بالتشديد ، والآخرون بالتخفيف " أمواتا " ) كأموات من لم يقتل في سبيل الله ( بل أحياء عند ربهم    ) قيل أحياء في الدين وقيل : في الذكر ، وقيل : لأنهم يرزقون ويأكلون  ويتمتعون كالأحياء ، وقيل : لأن أرواحهم تركع وتسجد كل ليلة تحت العرش إلى  يوم القيامة ، وقيل : لأن الشهيد لا يبلى في القبر ولا تأكله الأرض . 

وقال  عبيد بن عمير    : مر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين انصرف من أحد على  مصعب بن عمير  وهو مقتول فوقف عليه ودعا له ثم قرأ ( من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه    ) ثم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أشهد أن هؤلاء شهداء عند الله  يوم القيامة ، ألا فأتوهم وزوروهم وسلموا عليهم فوالذي نفسي بيده لا يسلم  عليهم أحد إلى يوم القيامة إلا ردوا عليه "   . ( يرزقون ) من ثمار الجنة وتحفها . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (78)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 170 إلى الاية 174


( فرحين بما آتاهم الله من فضله ويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ( 170 ) ) 

( فرحين بما آتاهم الله من فضله   ) رزقه وثوابه ، ( ويستبشرون   ) ويفرحون ( بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم   )   [ ص: 135 ] من  إخوانهم الذين تركوهم أحياء في الدنيا على مناهج الإيمان والجهاد لعلمهم  أنهم إذا استشهدوا ولحقوا بهم ونالوا من الكرامة ما نالوا فهم لذلك  مستبشرون ، ( ألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ) .
( يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين   ( 171 ) الذين استجابوا لله والرسول من بعد ما أصابهم القرح للذين أحسنوا منهم واتقوا أجر عظيم   ( 172 ) ) 

( يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل وأن الله   ) أي : وبأن الله ، وقرأ الكسائي  بكسر الألف على الاستئناف . 

( لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين   ) أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  حدثنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن  أبي الزناد ،  عن  الأعرج ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " تكفل  الله لمن جاهد في سبيله لا يخرجه من بيته إلا الجهاد في سبيله وتصديق  كلمته أن يدخله الجنة أو يرجعه إلى مسكنه الذي خرج منه مع ما نال من أجر  وغنيمة   " . 

وقال : " والذي  نفسي بيده لا يكلم أحد في سبيل الله - والله أعلم بمن يكلم في سبيله - إلا  جاء يوم القيامة وجرحه يثعب دما اللون لون الدم والريح ريح المسك   " . 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسن بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أنا علي بن الحسن الدارابجردي  أنا عبد الله بن يزيد المقرئ ،  أنا سعيد ،  حدثني محمد بن عجلان ،  عن القعقاع بن حكيم ،  عن أبي صالح ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الشهيد لا يجد ألم القتل إلا كما يجد أحدكم ألم القرصة   "   .   [ ص: 136 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( الذين استجابوا لله والرسول   ) الآية ، وذلك أن أبا سفيان  وأصحابه لما انصرفوا من أحد  فبلغوا الروحاء  ندموا على انصرافهم وتلاوموا وقالوا : لا محمدا  قتلتم  ولا الكواعب أردفتم ، قتلتموهم حتى إذا لم يبق إلا الشريد تركتموهم؟  ارجعوا فاستأصلوهم فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأراد أن يرهب  العدو ويريهم من نفسه وأصحابه قوة فندب أصحابه للخروج في طلب أبي سفيان ،  فانتدب عصابة منهم مع ما بهم من الجرح والقرح الذي أصابهم يوم أحد  ونادى منادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ألا لا يخرجن معنا أحد إلا من حضر يومنا بالأمس فكلمه  جابر بن عبد الله ،  فقال  : يا رسول الله إن أبي كان قد خلفني على أخوات لي سبع ، وقال لي يا بني  إنه لا ينبغي لي ولا لك أن نترك هؤلاء النسوة لا رجل فيهن ولست بالذي أوثرك  على نفسي في الجهاد مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتخلف على أخواتك ،  فتخلفت عليهن فأذن له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فخرج معه   . 

وإنما خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مرهبا للعدو وليبلغهم أنه خرج في طلبهم فيظنوا به قوة وأن الذي أصابهم لم يوهنهم فينصرفوا . 

فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه أبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  وطلحة  والزبير  وسعد  وسعيد   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف   وعبد الله بن مسعود   وحذيفة بن اليمان   وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح  في سبعين رجلا رضي الله عنهم حتى بلغوا حمراء الأسد  وهي من المدينة  على ثمانية أميال . 

وروي عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنها قالت  لعبد الله بن الزبير    : يا ابن أختي أما والله إن أباك وجدك - تعني أبا بكر  والزبير    - لمن الذين قال الله عز وجل فيهم : ( الذين استجابوا لله والرسول من بعد ما أصابهم القرح   ) فمر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معبد الخزاعي  بحمراء الأسد  وكانت خزاعة    - مسلمهم وكافرهم - عيبة نصح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بتهامة  صفقتهم معه لا يخفون عنه شيئا كان بها ، ومعبد  يومئذ مشرك فقال : يا محمد  والله  لقد عز علينا ما أصابك في أصحابك ولوددنا أن الله تعالى كان قد أعفاك منهم  ، ثم خرج من عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى لقي أبا سفيان  ومن معه بالروحاء  قد أجمعوا الرجعة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا : لقد أصبنا جل أصحابه وقادتهم لنكرن على بقيتهم فلنفرغن منهم ، فلما رأى أبو سفيان  معبدا  قال : ما وراءك يا معبد  ؟ قال : محمد  قد  خرج في أصحابه يطلبكم في جمع لم أر مثله قط يتحرقون عليكم تحرقا ، قد  اجتمع معه من كان تخلف عنه في يومكم وندموا على صنيعهم ، وفيهم من الحنق  عليكم شيء لم أر مثله قط ، قال : ويلك ما تقول ؟ قال : والله ما أراك ترحل  حتى ترى نواصي الخيل ،   [ ص: 137 ] قال  : فوالله لقد أجمعنا الكرة عليهم لنستأصل بقيتهم ، قال : فإني والله أنهاك  عن ذلك فوالله لقد حملني ما رأيت على أن قلت فيه أبياتا : 
**كادت تهد من الأصوات راحلتي إذ سالت الأرض بالجرد الأبابيل* *

فذكر أبياتا فرد ذلك أبا سفيان  ومن معه . 

ومر به ركب من عبد القيس  فقال : أين تريدون؟ قالوا : نريد المدينة  قال : ( ولم؟ قالوا : نريد الميرة ) قال : فهل أنتم مبلغون عني محمدا  رسالة وأحمل لكم إبلكم هذه زبيبا بعكاظ  غدا إذا وافيتمونا؟ قالوا : نعم ، قال : فإذا جئتموه فأخبروه أنا قد أجمعنا السير إليه وإلى أصحابه لنستأصل بقيتهم وانصرف أبو سفيان  إلى مكة ،  ومر الركب برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم بحمراء الأسد  فأخبروه بالذي قال أبو سفيان  فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه : " حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   " ثم انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة  بعد الثالثة . هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : نزلت هذه الآية في غزوة بدر  الصغرى وذلك أن أبا سفيان  يوم أحد  حين أراد أن ينصرف قال : يا محمد  موعد ما بيننا وبينك موسم بدر  الصغرى لقابل إن شئت ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ذلك بيننا وبينك إن شاء الله   " فلما كان العام المقبل خرج أبو سفيان  في أهل مكة   حتى نزل مجنة من ناحية مر الظهران  ثم ألقى الله الرعب في قلبه فبدا له الرجوع فلقي نعيم بن مسعود الأشجعي  وقد قدم معتمرا فقال له أبو سفيان    : يا نعيم  إني واعدت محمدا  وأصحابه أن نلتقي بموسم بدر  الصغرى وإن هذه عام جدب ولا يصلحنا إلا عام نرعى فيه الشجر ونشرب فيه اللبن ، وقد بدا لي أن لا أخرج إليها وأكره أن يخرج محمد  ولا أخرج أنا فيزيدهم ذلك جرأة ولأن يكون الخلف من قبلهم أحب إلي من أن يكون من قبلي فالحق بالمدينة  فثبطهم وأعلمهم أني في جمع كثير لا طاقة لهم بنا ، ولك عندي عشرة من الإبل أضعها لك على يدي  سهيل بن عمرو  ويضمنها قال : فجاء سهيل  فقال له نعيم  يا أبا يزيد    : أتضمن لي هذه القلائص وأنطلق إلى محمد  وأثبطه؟ قال : نعم . فخرج نعيم  حتى أتى المدينة  فوجد الناس يتجهزون لميعاد أبي سفيان  فقال : أين تريدون؟ فقالوا : واعدنا أبو سفيان  بموسم بدر  الصغرى  أن نقتتل بها فقال : بئس الرأي رأيتم ، أتوكم في دياركم وقراركم فلم يفلت  منكم إلا الشريد ، فتريدون أن تخرجوا وقد جمعوا لكم عند الموسم ، والله لا  يفلت منكم أحد ، فكره أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الخروج فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفس محمد  بيده لأخرجن ولو وحدي " فأما الجبان فإنه رجع وأما الشجاع فإنه تأهب للقتال وقال : " حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   " .   [ ص: 138 ] 

فخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أصحابه حتى وافوا بدرا  الصغرى فجعلوا يلقون المشركين ويسألونهم عن قريش  فيقولون قد جمعوا لكم يريدون أن يرعبوا المسلمين فيقول المؤمنون : حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل ، حتى بلغوا بدرا  وكانت موضع سوق لهم في الجاهلية يجتمعون إليها في كل عام ثمانية أيام فأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببدر  ينتظر أبا سفيان  وقد انصرف أبو سفيان  من مجنة  إلى مكة  فلم  يلق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه أحدا من المشركين ووافقوا السوق  وكانت معهم تجارات ونفقات فباعوا وأصابوا بالدرهم درهمين وانصرفوا إلى المدينة  سالمين غانمين فذلك قوله تعالى : ( الذين استجابوا لله والرسول   ) أي أجابوا ومحل " الذين " خفض على صفة المؤمنين تقديره : إن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين المستجيبين لله والرسول ، ( من بعد ما أصابهم القرح   ) أي : ( نالتهم الجراح ) تم الكلام هاهنا ثم ابتداء فقال : ( للذين أحسنوا منهم   ) بطاعة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإجابته إلى الغزو ، ( واتقوا ) معصيته ( أجر عظيم ) .
( الذين قال لهم الناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   ( 173 ) ) 

( فانقلبوا بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء واتبعوا رضوان الله والله ذو فضل عظيم   ( 174 ) ) 

( الذين قال لهم الناس   ) ومحل " الذين " خفض أيضا مردود على الذين الأول وأراد بالناس : نعيم بن مسعود ،  في قول مجاهد  وعكرمة  فهو من العام الذي أريد به الخاص كقوله تعالى : ( أم يحسدون الناس   ) يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده وقال محمد بن إسحاق  وجماعة : أراد بالناس الركب من عبد القيس ،    ( إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم   ) يعني أبا سفيان  وأصحابه ، ( فاخشوهم   ) فخافوهم واحذروهم فإنه لا طاقة لكم بهم ، ( فزادهم إيمانا   ) تصديقا ويقينا وقوة ( وقالوا حسبنا الله   ) أي : كافينا الله ، ( ونعم الوكيل   ) أي : الموكول إليه الأمور فعيل بمعنى مفعول . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن يونس ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر ،  عن أبي حصين ،  عن أبي الضحى ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : ( حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   ) قالها إبراهيم  حين ألقي في النار وقالها محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قالوا : ( إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم فزادهم إيمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل   )   . 

( فانقلبوا ) فانصرفوا ، ( بنعمة من الله   ) بعافية لم يلقوا عدوا ( وفضل ) تجارة وربح وهو ما أصابوا   [ ص: 139 ] في السوق ( لم يمسسهم سوء   ) يصبهم أذى ولا مكروه ، ( واتبعوا رضوان الله   ) في طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله وذلك أنهم قالوا : هل يكون هذا غزوا فأعطاهم الله ثواب الغزو ورضي عنهم ، ( والله ذو فضل عظيم   ) .
**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (79)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 175 إلى الاية 180


( إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه فلا تخافوهم وخافون إن كنتم مؤمنين   ( 175 ) ولا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر إنهم لن يضروا الله شيئا يريد الله ألا يجعل لهم حظا في الآخرة ولهم عذاب عظيم   ( 176 ) إن الذين اشتروا الكفر بالإيمان لن يضروا الله شيئا ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 177 ) ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين   ( 178 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إنما ذلكم الشيطان   ) يعني : ذلك الذي قال لكم : ( إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فاخشوهم   ) من فعل الشيطان ألقى في أفواههم ليرهبوهم ويجبنوا عنهم ، ( يخوف أولياءه   ) أي يخوفكم بأوليائه ، وكذلك هو في قراءة أبي بن كعب  يعني : يخوف المؤمنين بالكافرين قال  السدي    : يعظم أولياءه في صدورهم ليخافوهم يدل عليه قراءة  عبد الله بن مسعود    " يخوفكم أولياءه " ( فلا تخافوهم وخافون   ) في ترك أمري ( إن كنتم مؤمنين ) مصدقين بوعدي فإني متكفل لكم بالنصرة والظفر . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولا يحزنك   ) قرأ نافع    " يحزنك " بضم الياء وكسر الزاي ، وكذلك جميع القرآن إلا قوله ( لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر   ) ضده أبو جعفر  وهما لغتان : حزن يحزن وأحزن يحزن إلا أن اللغة الغالبة حزن يحزن ، ( الذين يسارعون في الكفر   ) قال الضحاك    : هم كفار قريش وقال غيره : هم المنافقون يسارعون في الكفر بمظاهرة الكفار . ( إنهم لن يضروا الله شيئا   ) بمسارعتهم في الكفر ، ( يريد الله ألا يجعل لهم حظا في الآخرة   ) نصيبا في ثواب الآخرة ، فلذلك خذلهم حتى سارعوا في الكفر ، ( ولهم عذاب عظيم ) 

( إن الذين اشتروا   ) استبدلوا ( الكفر بالإيمان لن يضروا الله شيئا   ) وإنما يضرون أنفسهم ، ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) 

( ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا ) قرأ حمزة  هذا  والذي بعده بالتاء فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء فمن قرأ بالياء " فالذين "  في محل الرفع على الفاعل وتقديره ولا يحسبن الكفار إملاءنا لهم خيرا ، ومن  قرأ بالتاء   [ ص: 140 ] يعني : ولا تحسبن يا محمد  الذين كفروا ، وإنما نصب على البدل من الذين ، ( أنما نملي لهم خير لأنفسهم   ) والإملاء الإمهال والتأخير ، يقال : عشت طويلا حميدا وتمليت حينا ومنه قوله تعالى : " واهجرني مليا   " ( مريم - 46 ) أي : حينا طويلا ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( إنما نملي لهم   ) نمهلهم ( ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين   ) 

قال مقاتل : نزلت في مشركي مكة  وقال عطاء    : في قريظة  والنضير    . 

أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله القفال ،  أنا أبو منصور أحمد بن الفضل البرونجردي ،  أنا أبو أحمد بكر بن محمد بن حمدان الصيرفي ،  أنا محمد بن يونس  أنا  أبو داود الطيالسي ،  أنا شعبة  عن علي بن زيد ،  عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكرة ،  عن أبيه قال : سئل  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي الناس خير؟ قال : " من طال عمره وحسن  عمله " قيل : فأي الناس شر؟ قال : " من طال عمره وساء عمله "   .
( ما  كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب وما  كان الله ليطلعكم على الغيب ولكن الله يجتبي من رسله من يشاء فآمنوا بالله  ورسله وإن تؤمنوا وتتقوا فلكم أجر عظيم   ( 179 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب   ) اختلفوا فيها ، فقال الكلبي    : قالت قريش    : يا محمد  تزعم  أن من خالفك فهو في النار والله عليه غضبان ، وأن من اتبعك على دينك فهو  في الجنة والله عنه راض ، فأخبرنا بمن يؤمن بك وبمن لا يؤمن بك فأنزل الله  تعالى هذه الآية . 

وقال  السدي    : قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عرضت علي أمتي في صورها في الطين كما  عرضت على آدم وأعلمت من يؤمن بي ومن يكفر بي " فبلغ ذلك المنافقين فقالوا  استهزاء : زعم محمد  أنه  يعلم من يؤمن به ومن يكفر ممن لم يخلق بعد ، ونحن معه وما يعرفنا ، فبلغ  ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقام على المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ثم  قال : " ما بال أقوام طعنوا في علمي لا تسألوني عن شيء فيما بينكم وبين   [ ص: 141 ] الساعة إلا أنبأتكم به " فقام  عبد الله بن حذافة السهمي    : فقال : من أبي يا رسول الله؟ قال : حذافة  فقام عمر  فقال  : يا رسول الله رضينا بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبالقرآن إماما وبك نبيا  فاعف عنا عفا الله عنك ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فهل أنتم  منتهون " ؟ ثم نزل عن المنبر فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

واختلفوا في حكم الآية ونظمها ، فقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما والضحاك  ومقاتل  والكلبي  وأكثر المفسرين : الخطاب للكفار والمنافقين يعني ( ما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه   ) يا معشر الكفار والمنافقين من الكفر والنفاق ( حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب   ) 

وقال قوم : الخطاب للمؤمنين الذين أخبر عنهم ، معناه : ما كان الله ليذركم  يا معشر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه من التباس المؤمن بالمنافق ، فرجع من  الخبر إلى الخطاب . 

( حتى يميز   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  ويعقوب  بضم  الياء والتشديد وكذلك التي في الأنفال ، وقرأ الباقون بالخفيف يقال : ماز  الشيء يميزه ميزا وميزه تمييزا إذا فرقه فامتاز ، وإنما هو بنفسه ، قال أبو معاذ  إذا  فرقت بين شيئين قلت : مزت ميزا ، فإذا كانت أشياء قلت : ميزتها تمييزا  وكذلك إذا جعلت الشيء الواحد شيئين قلت : فرقت بالتخفيف ومنه فرق الشعر ،  فإن جعلته أشياء قلت : فرقته تفريقا ، ومعنى الآية حتى يميز المنافق من  المخلص ، فميز الله المؤمنين من المنافقين يوم أحد  حيث أظهروا النفاق وتخلفوا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وقال قتادة    : حتى يميز الكافر من المؤمن بالهجرة والجهاد . 

وقال الضحاك    : ( ما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه    ) في أصلاب الرجال وأرحام النساء يا معشر المنافقين والمشركين حتى يفرق  بينكم وبين من في أصلابكم وأرحام نسائكم من المؤمنين وقيل : ( حتى يميز الخبيث   ) وهو المذنب ( من الطيب ) وهو المؤمن يعني : حتى يحط الأوزار عن المؤمن بما يصيبه من نكبة ومحنة ومصيبة ، ( وما كان الله ليطلعكم على الغيب   ) لأنه لا يعلم الغيب أحد غيره ، ( ولكن الله يجتبي من رسله من يشاء   ) فيطلعه على بعض علم الغيب ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا إلا من ارتضى من رسول   " ( سورة الجن الآيتان : 26 ، 27 ) . 

وقال  السدي    : معناه وما كان الله ليطلع محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم على الغيب ولكن الله اجتباه ، ( فآمنوا بالله ورسله وإن تؤمنوا وتتقوا فلكم أجر عظيم   ) .
[ ص: 142 ]   ( ولا يحسبن الذين يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من فضله هو خيرا لهم بل هو شر لهم سيطوقون ما بخلوا به يوم القيامة ولله ميراث السماوات والأرض والله بما تعملون خبير ( 180 ) ) 

( ولا يحسبن الذين يبخلون بما آتاهم الله من فضله هو خيرا لهم   ) أي : ولا يحسبن الباخلون البخل خيرا لهم ، ( بل هو ) يعني : البخل ، ( شر لهم سيطوقون   ) أي : سوف يطوقون ( ما بخلوا به يوم القيامة   ) يعني : يجعل ما منعه من الزكاة حية تطوق في عنقه يوم القيامة تنهشه من فوقه إلى قدمه وهذا قول ابن مسعود   وابن عباس   وأبي وائل   والشعبي   والسدي    . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا  علي بن عبد الله المديني ،  أنا  هاشم بن القاسم ،  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار ،  عن أبيه ، عن  أبي صالح السمان ،  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من آتاه الله مالا فلم يؤد زكاته مثل  له ماله يوم القيامة شجاعا أقرع له زبيبتان يطوقه يوم القيامة ثم يأخذ  بلهزمتيه يعني شدقيه ، ثم يقول : أنا مالك ، أنا كنزك ، ثم تلا ( ولا يحسبن الذين يبخلون   ) الآية " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عمرو بن حفص بن غياث ،  أنا أبي ، أنا الأعمش ،  عن المعرور بن سويد ،  عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه قال : انتهيت إليه يعني : النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال . " والذي  نفسي بيده ، أو والذي لا إله غيره ، أو كما حلف ما من رجل يكون له إبل أو  بقر أو غنم لا يؤدي حقها إلا أتي بها يوم القيامة أعظم ما يكون وأسمنه تطؤه  بأخفافها وتنطحه بقرونها كلما جازت أخراها ردت عليه أولاها حتى يقضى بين  الناس   " . 

قال  إبراهيم النخعي    : معنى الآية يجعل يوم القيامة في أعناقهم طوقا من النار قال مجاهد    : يكلفون يوم القيامة أن يأتوا بما بخلوا به في الدنيا من أموالهم . 

وروى عطية  عن ابن عباس    : أن هذه الآية نزلت في أحبار اليهود  الذين كتموا صفة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 143 ] ونبوته وأراد بالبخل كتمان العلم كما قال في سورة النساء " الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ويكتمون ما آتاهم الله من فضله   " ( النساء - 37 ) . 

ومعنى قوله " سيطوقون ما بخلوا به يوم القيامة   " أي : يحملون وزره وإثمه كقوله تعالى : " وهم يحملون أوزارهم على ظهورهم   " ( الأنعام - 31 ) . 

( ولله ميراث السماوات والأرض   ) يعني : أنه الباقي الدائم بعد فناء خلقه وزوال أملاكهم فيموتون ويرثهم نظيره ، قوله تعالى : " إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها   " ( مريم - 40 ( والله بما تعملون خبير   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  ومكة  يعملون بالياء وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (80)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 181 إلى الاية 186


( لقد سمع الله قول الذين قالوا إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء سنكتب ما قالوا وقتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق ونقول ذوقوا عذاب الحريق ( 181 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( لقد سمع الله قول الذين قالوا إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء   ) قال الحسن  ومجاهد    : لما نزلت : ( من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا ) قالت اليهود    : إن الله فقير استقرض منا ونحن أغنياء ، وذكر الحسن    : أن قائل هذه المقالة حيي بن أخطب    . 

وقال عكرمة   والسدي  ومقاتل  ومحمد بن إسحاق    : كتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه إلى يهود بني قينقاع  يدعوهم إلى الإسلام وإلى إقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وأن يقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا فدخل أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه ذات يوم بيت مدارسهم فوجد ناسا كثيرا من اليهود  قد اجتمعوا إلى رجل منهم يقال له فنحاص بن عازوراء  وكان من علمائهم ، ومعه حبر آخر يقال له أشيع    . فقال أبو بكر  لفنحاص    : اتق الله وأسلم فوالله إنك لتعلم أن محمدا  رسول  الله قد جاءكم بالحق من عند الله تجدونه مكتوبا عندكم في التوراة فآمن  وصدق وأقرض الله قرضا حسنا يدخلك الجنة ويضاعف لك الثواب . 

فقال فنحاص    : يا أبا بكر  تزعم  أن ربنا يستقرض أموالنا وما يستقرض إلا الفقير من الغني؟ فإن كان ما تقول  حقا فإن الله إذا لفقير ونحن أغنياء ، وإنه ينهاكم عن الربا ويعطينا ، ولو  كان غنيا ما أعطانا الربا . 

فغضب أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه وضرب وجه فنحاص  ضربة شديدة وقال : والذي نفسي بيده لولا العهد الذي بيننا وبينك لضربت عنقك يا عدو الله فذهب فنحاص  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا محمد  انظر ما صنع بي صاحبك ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر  رضي الله عنه : " ما حملك على ما صنعت " ؟   [ ص: 144 ] فقال : يا رسول الله إن عدو الله قال قولا عظيما زعم أن الله فقير وأنهم أغنياء فغضبت لله فضربت وجهه ، فجحد ذلك فنحاص ،  فأنزل الله تعالى ردا على فنحاص  وتصديقا لأبي بكر  رضي الله عنه : ( لقد سمع الله قول الذين قالوا إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء سنكتب ما قالوا   ) من الإفك والفرية على الله فنجازيهم به ، وقال مقاتل : سنحفظ عليهم ، وقال الواقدي : سنأمر الحفظة بالكتابة ، نظيره قوله تعالى : ( وإنا له كاتبون   ) ، ( وقتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق ونقول ذوقوا عذاب الحريق   ) قرأ حمزة    " سيكتب " بضم الياء ، " وقتلهم " برفع اللام " ويقول " بالياء و ( ذوقوا عذاب الحريق   ) أي : النار وهو بمعنى المحرق كما يقال : لهم عذاب أليم أي : مؤلم .
( ذلك بما قدمت أيديكم وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   ( 182 ) الذين  قالوا إن الله عهد إلينا ألا نؤمن لرسول حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار قل  قد جاءكم رسل من قبلي بالبينات وبالذي قلتم فلم قتلتموهم إن كنتم صادقين   ( 183 ) ) 

( ذلك بما قدمت أيديكم وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   ) فيعذب بغير ذنب . 

قوله تعالى : ( الذين قالوا إن الله عهد إلينا   ) الآية قال الكلبي    : نزلت في كعب بن الأشرف  ومالك بن الصيف  ووهب بن يهوذا  وزيد بن التابوت  وفنحاص بن عازوراء  وحيي بن أخطب  أتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : يا محمد  تزعم أن الله تعالى بعثك إلينا رسولا وأنزل عليك الكتاب وأن الله تعالى قد عهد إلينا في التوراة ( ألا نؤمن لرسول   ) يزعم أنه جاء من عند الله ، ( حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار    ) فإن جئتنا به صدقناك؛ قال فأنزل الله تعالى : ( الذين قالوا ) أي : سمع  الله قول الذين قالوا ومحل ( الذين ) خفض ردا على ( الذين ) الأول ، ( إن الله عهد إلينا    ) أي : أمرنا وأوصانا في كتبه أن لا نؤمن برسول أي : لا نصدق رسولا يزعم  أنه جاء من عند الله حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار فيكون دليلا على صدقه ،  والقربان : كل ما يتقرب به العبد إلى الله تعالى من نسيكة وصدقة وعمل صالح  فعلان من القربة وكانت القرابين والغنائم لا تحل لبني إسرائيل  وكانوا إذا قربوا قربانا أو غنموا غنيمة جاءت نار   [ ص: 145 ] بيضاء  من السماء لا دخان لها ولها دوي وحفيف فتأكله وتحرق ذلك القربان وتلك  الغنيمة فيكون ذلك علامة القبول وإذا لم يقبل بقيت على حالها . 

وقال  السدي    : إن الله تعالى أمر بني إسرائيل  من جاءكم يزعم أنه رسول الله فلا تصدقوه حتى يأتيكم بقربان تأكله النار حتى يأتيكم المسيح  ومحمد ،  فإذا أتياكم فآمنوا بهما فإنهما يأتيان بغير قربان قال الله تعالى إقامة للحجة عليهم ، ( قل ) يا محمد    ( قد جاءكم ) يا معشر اليهود    ( رسل من قبلي بالبينات وبالذي قلتم   ) القربان ( فلم قتلتموهم   ) يعني : زكريا  ويحيى  وسائر  من قتلوا من الأنبياء ، وأراد بذلك أسلافهم فخاطبهم بذلك لأنهم رضوا بفعل  أسلافهم ( إن كنتم صادقين ) معناه تكذيبهم مع علمهم بصدقك ، كقتل آبائهم  الأنبياء ، مع الإتيان بالقربان والمعجزات ، ثم قال معزيا  لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( فإن كذبوك فقد كذب رسل من قبلك جاءوا بالبينات والزبر والكتاب المنير   ( 184 ) كل نفس ذائقة الموت وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور   ( 185 ) ) 

( فإن كذبوك فقد كذب رسل من قبلك جاءوا بالبينات والزبر   ) قرأ ابن عامر    " وبالزبر " أي : بالكتب المزبورة يعني : المكتوبة ، واحدها زبور مثل : رسول ورسل ، ( والكتاب المنير   ) الواضح المضيء . 

قوله عز وجل : ( كل نفس ) منفوسة ، ( ذائقة الموت ) وفي الحديث :   " لما خلق الله تعالى آدم  اشتكت الأرض إلى ربها لما أخذ منها فوعدها أن يرد فيها ما أخذ منها فما من أحد إلا يدفن في التربة التي خلق منها " ، ( وإنما توفون أجوركم   ) توفون جزاء أعمالكم ، ( يوم القيامة ) إن خيرا فخير وإن شرا فشر ، ( فمن زحزح   ) نجي وأزيل ، ( عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز   ) ظفر بالنجاة ونجا من الخوف ، ( وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور   ) يعني منفعة ومتعة كالفأس والقدر والقصعة ثم تزول ولا تبقى . 

وقال الحسن    : كخضرة النبات ولعب البنات لا حاصل له .   [ ص: 146 ] 

قال قتادة    : هي متاع متروكة يوشك أن تضمحل بأهلها فخذوا من هذا المتاع بطاعة الله ما استطعتم والغرور : الباطل . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يحيى ،  أخبرنا ابن هارون ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عمرو ،  عن أبي سلمة ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يقول الله تعالى : أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر   " واقرءوا إن شئتم " فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون   " ( السجدة - 17 ) وإن في الجنة شجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام لا يقطعها واقرءوا إن شئتم : وظل ممدود   ( الواقعة - 30 ) ولموضع سوط في الجنة خير من الدنيا وما عليها واقرءوا إن شئتم ( فمن زحزح عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور   )   .
( لتبلون  في أموالكم وأنفسكم ولتسمعن من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم ومن الذين  أشركوا أذى كثيرا وإن تصبروا وتتقوا فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور   ( 186 ) ) 

( لتبلون في أموالكم وأنفسكم   ) الآية قال عكرمة  ومقاتل والكلبي   وابن جريج    : نزلت الآية في أبي بكر  وفنحاص بن عازوراء    . وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث أبا بكر  إلى فنحاص بن عازوراء  سيد بني قينقاع  ليستمده ، وكتب إليه كتابا وقال لأبي بكر  رضي الله عنه " لا تفتاتن علي بشيء حتى ترجع " فجاء أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه وهو متوشح بالسيف فأعطاه الكتاب فلما قرأه قال : قد احتاج ربك إلى أن نمده ، فهم أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه أن يضربه بالسيف ثم ذكر قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تفتاتن علي بشيء حتى ترجع " فكف فنزلت هذه الآية . 

وقال الزهري    : نزلت في كعب بن الأشرف  فإنه كان يهجو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسب المسلمين ،   [ ص: 147 ] ويحرض المشركين على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه في شعره ويشبب بنساء المسلمين ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من لي بابن الأشرف فإنه قد آذى الله ورسوله " ؟ . 

فقال محمد بن مسلمة الأنصاري    : أنا لك يا رسول الله ، أنا أقتله قال : " فافعل إن قدرت على ذلك " . 

فرجع محمد بن مسلمة  فمكث  ثلاثا لا يأكل ولا يشرب إلا ما تعلق نفسه ، فذكر ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم فدعاه وقال له : لم تركت الطعام والشراب؟ قال : يا رسول الله قلت  قولا ولا أدري هل أفي به أم لا فقال : إنما عليك الجهد . 

فقال : يا رسول الله إنه لا بد لنا من أن نقول قال : قولوا ما بدا لكم فأنتم في حل من ذلك ، فاجتمع في قتله محمد بن مسلمة  وسلكان بن سلام  وأبو نائلة ،  وكان أخا كعب  من الرضاعة ،  وعباد بن بشر  والحارث بن أوس  وأبو عيسى بن جبير  فمشى معهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بقيع الغرقد  ثم وجههم ، وقال : " انطلقوا على اسم الله اللهم أعنهم   " ثم رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك في ليلة مقمرة . 

فأقبلوا حتى انتهوا إلى حصنه فقدموا أبا نائلة  فجاءه فتحدث معه ساعة وتناشدا الشعر ، وكان أبو نائلة  يقول  الشعر ، ثم قال : ويحك يا ابن الأشرف إني قد جئتك لحاجة أريد ذكرها لك  فاكتم علي قال أفعل قال : كان قدوم هذا الرجل بلادنا بلاء عادتنا العرب  ورمونا عن قوس واحدة ، وانقطعت عنا السبل حتى ضاعت العيال وجهدت الأنفس ،  فقال كعب    : أنا ابن الأشرف  أما والله لقد كنت أخبرتك يا ابن سلامة  أن الأمر سيصير إلى هذا ، فقال أبو نائلة     : إن معي أصحابا أردنا أن تبيعنا طعامك ونرهنك ونوثق لك وتحسن في ذلك قال  : أترهنوني أبناءكم قال : إنا نستحي إن يعير أبناؤنا فيقال هذا رهينة وسق  وهذا رهينة وسقين قال : ترهنوني نساءكم قالوا : كيف نرهنك نساءنا وأنت أجمل  العرب ولا نأمنك وأية امرأة تمتنع منك لجمالك؟ ولكنا نرهنك الحلقة يعني :  السلاح وقد علمت حاجتنا إلى السلاح ، قال : نعم وأراد أبو نائلة  أن لا ينكر السلاح إذا رآه فوعده أن يأتيه فرجع أبو نائلة  إلى أصحابه فأخبرهم خبره . 

فأقبلوا حتى انتهوا إلى حصنه ليلا فهتف به أبو نائلة  وكان  حديث عهد بعرس ، فوثب من ملحفته فقالت امرأته : أسمع صوتا يقطر منه الدم ،  وإنك رجل محارب وإن صاحب الحرب لا ينزل في مثل هذه الساعة فكلمهم من فوق  الحصن فقال : إنما هو أخي محمد بن مسلمة  ورضيعي أبو نائلة  وإن هؤلاء لو وجدوني نائما ما أيقظوني ، وإن الكريم إذا دعي إلى طعنة بليل أجاب ، فنزل إليهم فتحدث معهم ساعة ثم قالوا : يا ابن الأشرف  هل لك إلى أن نتماشى إلى شعب العجوز نتحدث فيه بقية ليلتنا هذه؟ قال : إن شئتم؟ فخرجوا يتماشون وكان أبو نائلة  قال : لأصحابه إني فاتل شعره فأشمه فإذا رأيتموني استمكنت   [ ص: 148 ] من  رأسه فدونكم فاضربوه ، ثم إنه شام يده في فود رأسه ثم شم يده فقال : ما  رأيت كالليلة طيب عروس قط ، قال : إنه طيب أم فلان يعني امرأته ، ثم مشى  ساعة ثم عاد لمثلها حتى اطمأن ثم مشى ساعة فعاد لمثلها ثم أخذ بفودي رأسه  حتى استمكن ثم قال : اضربوا عدو الله فاختلفت عليه أسيافهم فلم تغن شيئا  قال محمد بن مسلمة  فذكرت  مغولا في سيفي فأخذته وقد صاح عدو الله صيحة لم يبق حولنا حصن إلا أوقدت  عليه نار ، قال فوضعته في ثندوته ثم تحاملت عليه حتى بلغت عانته ووقع عدو  الله ، وقد أصيب الحارث بن أوس  بجرح في رأسه أصابه بعض أسيافنا ، فخرجنا وقد أبطأ علينا صاحبنا الحارث  ونزفه  الدم ، فوقفنا له ساعة ثم أتانا يتبع آثارنا فاحتملناه فجئنا به رسول الله  آخر الليل وهو قائم يصلي فسلمنا عليه فخرج إلينا فأخبرناه بقتل كعب  وجئنا برأسه إليه وتفل على جرح صاحبنا . 

فرجعنا إلى أهلنا فأصبحنا وقد خافت يهود  وقعتنا بعدو الله فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من ظفرتم به من رجال يهود فاقتلوه " فوثب محيصة بن مسعود  على سنينة رجل من تجار اليهود  كان يلابسهم ويبايعهم فقتله وكان حويصة بن مسعود  إذ ذاك لم يسلم وكان أسن من محيصة  فلما قتله جعل حويصة  يضربه ويقول : أي عدو الله قتلته أما والله لرب شحم في بطنك من ماله . 

قال محيصة    : والله لو أمرني بقتلك من أمرني بقتله لضربت عنقك ، قال : لو أمرك محمد  بقتلي لقتلتني؟ قال : نعم قال والله إن دينا بلغ بك هذا لعجب؟ ! فأسلم حويصة  وأنزل  الله تعالى في شأن كعب : ( لتبلون ) لتخبرن اللام للتأكيد وفيه معنى القسم  ، والنون لتأكيد القسم ( في أموالكم ) بالجوائح والعاهات والخسران (  وأنفسكم ) بالأمراض وقيل : بمصائب الأقارب والعشائر ، قال عطاء    : هم المهاجرون أخذ المشركون أموالهم ورباعهم وعذبوهم وقال الحسن    : هو ما فرض عليهم في أموالهم وأنفسهم من الحقوق ، كالصلاة والصيام والحج والجهاد والزكاة ، ( ولتسمعن من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم   ) يعني : اليهود  والنصارى ،    ( ومن الذين أشركوا ) يعني : مشركي العرب ، ( أذى كثيرا وإن تصبروا   ) على أذاهم ( وتتقوا ) الله ، ( فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور   ) من حق الأمور وخيرها وقال عطاء    : من حقيقة الإيمان .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (81)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 187 إلى الاية 192


( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننه للناس ولا تكتمونه فنبذوه وراء ظهورهم واشتروا به ثمنا قليلا فبئس ما يشترون   ( 187 ) ) 

( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننه للناس ولا تكتمونه   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة   [ ص: 149 ] وأبو بكر  بالياء فيهما لقوله تعالى : ( فنبذوه وراء ظهورهم   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء فيها على إضمار القول ، ( فنبذوه وراء ظهورهم   ) أي : طرحوه وضيعوه وتركوا العمل به ، ( واشتروا به ثمنا قليلا   ) يعني : المآكل والرشا ، ( فبئس ما يشترون   ) قال قتادة    : هذا ميثاق أخذه الله تعالى على أهل العلم فمن علم شيئا فليعلمه وإياكم وكتمان العلم فإنه هلكة . 

وقال  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه : لولا ما أخذ الله على أهل الكتاب ما حدثتكم بشيء ثم تلا هذه الآية ( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) الآية . 

حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد الحنفي ،  أخبرنا أبو معاذ الشاه بن عبد الرحمن ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر عمر بن سهل بن إسماعيل الدينوري ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي ،  أخبرنا أبو حذيفة موسى بن مسعود  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن طهمان عن سماك بن حرب ،  عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سئل عن علم يعلمه فكتمه ألجم يوم القيامة بلجام من نار   "   . 

وقال الحسن بن عمارة    : أتيت الزهري  بعد  أن ترك الحديث فألفيته على بابه فقلت : إن رأيت أن تحدثني؟ فقال : أما  علمت أني قد تركت الحديث؟ فقلت : إما أن تحدثني وإما أن أحدثك فقال : حدثني  فقلت : حدثني  الحكم بن عتيبة  عن يحيى بن الجزار  قال : سمعت  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه يقول : ما أخذ الله على أهل الجهل أن يتعلموا حتى أخذ على أهل العلم أن يعلموا قال : فحدثني أربعين حديثا . 

( لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا فلا تحسبنهم بمفازة من العذاب ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 188 ) ) 

قوله : ( لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا   ) الآية قرأ عاصم وحمزة   والكسائي    ( لا تحسبن ) بالتاء ،   [ ص: 150 ] أي : لا تحسبن يا محمد  الفارحين وقرأ الآخرون بالياء " لا يحسبن " الفارحون فرحهم منجيا لهم من العذاب ( فلا يحسبنهم ) وقرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : بالياء وضم الباء خبرا عن الفارحين ، أي فلا يحسبن أنفسهم ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء وفتح الباء أي : فلا تحسبنهم يا محمد  وأعاد قوله ( فلا تحسبنهم ) تأكيدا وفي حرف  عبد الله بن مسعود    ( لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا بمفازة من العذاب ) من غير تكرار . 

واختلفوا فيمن نزلت هذه الآية أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا  سعيد بن أبي مريم ،  أنا محمد بن جعفر ،  حدثني  زيد بن أسلم ،  عن  عطاء بن يسار  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  أن  رجالا من المنافقين على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا إذا خرج  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الغزو تخلفوا عنه وفرحوا بمقعدهم خلاف  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  اعتذروا إليه وحلفوا ، وأحبوا أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا ، فنزلت ( لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا   ) الآية . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا إبراهيم بن موسى ،  أنا هشام ،  أن  ابن جريج  أخبرهم : أخبرني  ابن أبي مليكة  أن  علقمة بن وقاص  أخبره أن مروان  قال لبوابه : اذهب يا رافع  إلى ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما فقل له : لئن كان كل امرئ فرح بما أوتي وأحب أن يحمد بما لم يفعل معذبا لنعذبن أجمعون فقال ابن عباس     : ما لكم ولهذه إنما دعا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يهود فسألهم عن شيء  فكتموه إياه فأخبروه بغيره فأروه أن قد استحمدوا إليه بما أخبروه عنه فيما  سألهم ، وفرحوا بما أتوا من كتمانهم ، ثم قرأ ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ( وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) كذلك حتى قوله : ( يفرحون بما أتوا ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا   ) . 

قال عكرمة    : نزلت في فنحاص  وأشيع  وغيرهما من الأحبار يفرحون بإضلالهم الناس وبنسبة الناس إياهم إلى العلم وليسوا بأهل العلم . وقال مجاهد    : هم اليهود  فرحوا بإعجاب الناس بتبديلهم الكتاب وحمدهم إياهم عليه   .   [ ص: 151 ] 

وقال سعيد بن جبير :  هم اليهود  فرحوا بما أعطى الله آل إبراهيم  وهم برآء من ذلك . 

وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : أتت يهود خيبر   نبي  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : نحن نعرفك ونصدقك وإنا على رأيكم ونحن  لكم ردء ، وليس ذلك في قلوبهم فلما خرجوا قال لهم المسلمون : ما صنعتم؟  قالوا : عرفناه وصدقناه فقال لهم المسلمون : أحسنتم هكذا فافعلوا فحمدوهم  ودعوا لهم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية وقال : ( يفرحون بما أتوا   ) قال الفراء  بما فعلوا كما قال الله تعالى : " لقد جئت شيئا فريا " ( مريم - 27 ) أي : فعلت ، ( ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا فلا تحسبنهم بمفازة   ) بمنجاة ، ( من العذاب ولهم عذاب أليم   ) . 
( ولله ملك السماوات والأرض والله على كل شيء قدير   ( 189 ) إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب   ( 190 ) ) 

( ولله ملك السماوات والأرض   ) يصرفها كيف يشاء ، ( والله على كل شيء قدير ) 

( إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب   ) أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أبو نعيم عبد الملك بن الحسين الاسفراييني ،  أنا أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق الحافظ ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار ،  أنا ابن فضيل ،  عن حصين بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت ،  عن محمد بن علي بن عبد الله بن عباس ،  عن أبيه عن  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه رقد عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرآه استيقظ فتسوك ثم توضأ وهو يقول : ( إن في خلق السماوات والأرض    ) حتى ختم السورة ثم قام فصلى ركعتين فأطال فيهما القيام والركوع والسجود  ، ثم انصرف فنام حتى نفخ ثم فعل ذلك ثلاث مرات ست ركعات كل ذلك يستاك ثم  يتوضأ ثم يقرأ هؤلاء الآيات ، ثم أوتر بثلاث ركعات ثم أتاه المؤذن فخرج إلى  الصلاة وهو يقول : " اللهم اجعل في بصري نورا وفي سمعي نورا وفي لساني  نورا واجعل خلفي نورا وأمامي نورا واجعل من فوقي نورا ومن تحتي نورا اللهم  أعطني نورا "   . 

ورواه كريب  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما وزاد : " اللهم اجعل في قلبي نورا وفي بصري نورا وفي سمعي نورا وعن يميني نورا وعن يساري نورا "   .   [ ص: 152 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( لآيات لأولي الألباب   ) ذوي العقول ثم وصفهم فقال :
( الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم ويتفكرون في خلق السماوات والأرض ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار   ( 191 ) ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته وما للظالمين من أنصار   ( 192 ) ) 

( الذين يذكرون الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم   ) قال  علي بن أبي طالب   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم والنخعي  وقتادة    : هذا في الصلاة يصلي قائما فإن لم يستطع فقاعدا فإن لم يستطع فعلى جنب . 

أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي ،  أنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي ،  أخبرنا أبو عيسى محمد بن عيسى الترمذي ،  أنا هناد  أنا  وكيع  عن  إبراهيم بن طهمان ،  عن حسين المعلم ،  عن عبد الله بن بريدة ،  عن عمران بن حصين  قال سألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صلاة المريض فقال : " صل قائما فإن لم تستطع فقاعدا فإن لم تستطع فعلى جنب "   . . 

وقال سائر المفسرين أراد به المداومة على الذكر في عموم الأحوال لأن الإنسان قل ما يخلو من إحدى هذه الحالات الثلاث ، نظيره في سورة النساء " فإذا قضيتم الصلاة فاذكروا الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبكم   . . . "
( النساء - 103 ) ، ( ويتفكرون في خلق السماوات والأرض   ) وما أبدع فيهما ليدلهم ذلك على قدرة الله ويعرفوا أن لها صانعا قادرا مدبرا حكيما قال ابن عون     : الفكرة تذهب الغفلة وتحدث للقلب الخشية كما يحدث الماء للزرع النبات ،  وما جليت القلوب بمثل الأحزان ولا استنارت بمثل الفكرة ، ( ربنا ) أي :  ويقولون ربنا ( ما خلقت هذا ) رده إلى الخلق فلذلك لم يقل هذه ، ( باطلا )  أي : عبثا وهزلا بل خلقته لأمر عظيم وانتصب الباطل بنزع الخافض ، أي :  بالباطل ، ( سبحانك فقنا عذاب النار   ) 

( ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته    ) أي : أهنته ، وقيل : أهلكته ، وقيل : فضحته ، لقوله تعالى : ( ولا  تخزون في ضيفي ) ( هود - 78 ) فإن قيل : قد قال الله تعالى : " يوم لا يخزي الله النبي والذين آمنوا معه   " ( التحريم - 8 ) ومن أهل الإيمان من يدخل النار وقد قال : ( إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته   ) قيل : قال أنس  وقتادة  معناه : إنك من تخلد في النار فقد أخزيته وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  هذه خاصة لمن لا يخرج منها فقد روى أنس  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله يدخل قوما النار ثم يخرجون منها   " . ( وما للظالمين من أنصار   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (82)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ آلِ عِمْرَانَ
الاية 193 إلى الاية 200


( ربنا إننا سمعنا مناديا ينادي للإيمان أن آمنوا بربكم فآمنا ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار   ( 193 ) ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد   ( 194 ) ) 

( فاستجاب  لهم ربهم أني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى بعضكم من بعض فالذين  هاجروا وأخرجوا من ديارهم وأوذوا في سبيلي وقاتلوا وقتلوا لأكفرن عنهم  سيئاتهم ولأدخلنهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ثوابا من عند الله والله  عنده حسن الثواب   ( 195 ) ) 

( ربنا إننا سمعنا مناديا   ) يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم قاله ابن مسعود   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وأكثر الناس ، وقال القرظي    : يعني القرآن فليس كل أحد يلقى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( ينادي للإيمان   ) أي إلى الإيمان ، ( أن آمنوا بربكم فآمنا ربنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا وتوفنا مع الأبرار   ) أي : في جملة الأبرار . 

( ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك   ) أي : على ألسنة رسلك ، ( ولا تخزنا   ) ولا تعذبنا ولا تهلكنا ولا تفضحنا ولا تهنا ، ( يوم القيامة إنك لا تخلف الميعاد   ) 

فإن قيل : ما وجه قولهم : ( ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك   ) وقد علموا أن الله لا يخلف الميعاد؟ قيل : لفظه دعاء ومعناه خبر أي : لتؤتينا ما وعدتنا على رسلك تقديره : ( فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفر عنا سيئاتنا   ( ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة    ) لتؤتينا ما وعدتنا على رسلك من الفضل والرحمة وقيل : معناه ربنا  واجعلنا ممن يستحقون ثوابك وتؤتيهم ما وعدتهم على ألسنة رسلك لأنهم لم  يتيقنوا استحقاقهم لتلك الكرامة فسألوه أن يجعلهم مستحقين لها ، وقيل :  إنما سألوه تعجيل ما وعدهم من النصر على الأعداء ، قالوا : قد علمنا أنك لا  تخلف ولكن لا صبر لنا على حلمك فعجل خزيهم وانصرنا عليهم . 

قوله تعالى : ( فاستجاب لهم ربهم أني   ) أي : بأني ، ( لا أضيع ) لا أحبط ، ( عمل عامل منكم   ) أيها المؤمنون ( من ذكر أو أنثى   ) قال مجاهد    : قالت أم سلمة  يا رسول الله إني أسمع الله يذكر   [ ص: 154 ] الرجال في الهجرة ولا يذكر النساء فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( بعضكم من بعض ) قال الكلبي    : في الدين والنصرة والموالاة ، وقيل : كلكم من آدم  وحواء ،  وقال الضحاك    : رجالكم شكل نسائكم ونساؤكم شكل رجالكم في الطاعة ، كما قال : " والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض   "   ( التوبة - 71 ) . 

( فالذين هاجروا وأخرجوا من ديارهم وأوذوا في سبيلي   ) أي : في طاعتي وديني ، وهم المهاجرون الذين أخرجهم المشركون من مكة ،    ( وقاتلوا وقتلوا   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وابن كثير    " وقتلوا " بالتشديد وقال الحسن    : يعني أنهم قطعوا في المعركة ، والآخرون بالتخفيف وقرأ أكثر القراء : ( وقاتلوا وقتلوا   ) يريد أنهم قاتلوا العدو ثم أنهم قتلوا وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي     ( وقتلوا وقاتلوا ) وله وجهان أحدهما : معناه وقاتل من بقي منهم ، ومعنى  قوله ( وقتلوا ) أي : قتل بعضهم تقول العرب قتلنا بني فلان وإنما قتلوا  بعضهم والوجه الآخر ( وقتلوا ) وقد قاتلوا ، ( لأكفرن عنهم سيئاتهم ولأدخلنهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ثوابا من عند الله   ) نصب على القطع قاله الكسائي ،  وقال المبرد    : مصدر أي : لأثيبنهم ثوابا ، ( والله عنده حسن الثواب   ) .
( لا يغرنك تقلب الذين كفروا في البلاد   ( 196 ) متاع قليل ثم مأواهم جهنم وبئس المهاد   ( 197 ) لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها نزلا من عند الله وما عند الله خير للأبرار   ( 198 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( لا يغرنك تقلب الذين كفروا في البلاد   ) نزلت  في المشركين ، وذلك أنهم كانوا في رخاء ولين من العيش يتجرون ويتنعمون  فقال بعض المؤمنين : إن أعداء الله تعالى فيما نرى من الخير ونحن في الجهد؟  فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( لا يغرنك تقلب الذين كفروا في البلاد   ) وضربهم في الأرض وتصرفهم في البلاد للتجارات وأنواع المكاسب فالخطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد منه غيره . 

( متاع قليل ) أي : هو متاع قليل وبلغة فانية ومتعة زائلة ، ( ثم مأواهم   ) مصيرهم ، ( جهنم وبئس المهاد ) الفراش . 

( لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها نزلا   ) جزاء وثوابا ، ( من عند الله ) نصب على التفسير وقيل : جعل ذلك نزلا ( وما عند الله خير للأبرار   ) من متاع الدنيا .   [ ص: 155 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ،  أنا  سليمان بن بلال ،  عن يحيى بن سعيد ،  عن عبيد بن حنين  أنه سمع ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه : جئت فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مشربة وإنه لعلى  حصير ما بينه وبينه شيء وتحت رأسه وسادة من أدم حشوها ليف وإن عند رجليه  قرظا مصبورا ، وعند رأسه أهب معلقة فرأيت أثر الحصير في جنبه ، فبكيت فقال :  ما يبكيك؟ فقلت : يا رسول الله إن كسرى وقيصر فيما هما فيه وأنت رسول  الله؟ فقال : " أما ترضى أن تكون لهم الدنيا ولنا الآخرة " ؟ .
( وإن  من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله وما أنزل إليكم وما أنزل إليهم خاشعين لله  لا يشترون بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا أولئك لهم أجرهم عند ربهم إن الله سريع  الحساب   ( 199 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله   ) الآية قال ابن عباس  وجابر  وأنس  وقتادة    : نزلت في النجاشي  ملك الحبشة ،  واسمه أصحمة وهو بالعربية عطية  وذلك أنه لما مات نعاه جبريل  عليه السلام لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في اليوم الذي مات فيه ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه اخرجوا فصلوا على أخ لكم مات بغير أرضكم النجاشي ،  فخرج إلى البقيع  وكشف له إلى أرض الحبشة  فأبصر سرير النجاشي  وصلى عليه وكبر أربع تكبيرات ، واستغفر له فقال المنافقون : انظروا إلى هذا يصلي على علج حبشي نصراني لم يره قط وليس على دينه فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

وقال عطاء    : نزلت في أهل نجران  أربعين رجلا [ من بني حارث بن كعب    ] اثنين وثلاثين من أرض الحبشة  وثمانية من الروم  كانوا على دين عيسى  عليه السلام فآمنوا بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال  ابن جريج    : نزلت في  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه .   [ ص: 156 ] 

وقال مجاهد    : نزلت في مؤمني أهل الكتاب كلهم ، ( وإن من أهل الكتاب لمن يؤمن بالله   ) ( وما أنزل إليكم ) يعني : القرآن ، ( وما أنزل إليهم ) يعني : التوراة والإنجيل ، ( خاشعين لله   ) خاضعين متواضعين لله ، ( لا يشترون بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا   ) يعني : لا يحرفون كتبهم ولا يكتمون صفة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم لأجل الرياسة والمأكلة كفعل غيرهم من رؤساء اليهود ،    ( أولئك لهم أجرهم عند ربهم إن الله سريع الحساب   ) . 
( ياأيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون   ( 200 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا اصبروا وصابروا ورابطوا   ) قال الحسن    : اصبروا على دينكم ولا تدعوه لشدة ولا رخاء ، وقال قتادة    : اصبروا على طاعة الله . 

وقال الضحاك   ومقاتل بن سليمان    : على أمر الله . 

وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : على أداء فرائض الله تعالى ، وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : على الجهاد . وقال الكلبي    : على البلاء ، وصابروا يعني : الكفار ، ورابطوا يعني : المشركين ، قال أبو عبيدة ،  أي  داوموا واثبتوا ، والربط الشد ، وأصل الرباط أن يربط هؤلاء خيولهم ،  وهؤلاء خيولهم ، ثم قيل : لكل مقيم في ثغر يدفع عمن وراءه ، وإن لم يكن له  مركب . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد الله بن منير ،  سمع أبا النضر ،  أنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار ،  عن أبي حازم ،  عن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي ،  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " رباط يوم في سبيل الله خير من الدنيا وما عليها ، وموضع سوط أحدكم من الجنة خير من الدنيا وما عليها ، والروحة يروحها العبد في سبيل الله أو الغدوة خير من الدنيا وما عليها "   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد محمد بن علي بن محمد بن شريك الشافعي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم أبو بكر الجوربذي ،  أنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى ،  أنا ابن وهب ،  أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن شريح ،  عن عبد الكريم بن الحارث ،  عن أبي عبيدة بن عقبة ،  عن شرحبيل بن السمط  عن سلمان الخير  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من رابط يوما وليلة في سبيل الله كان له أجر صيام   [ ص: 157 ] شهر مقيم ، ومن مات مرابطا جرى له مثل ذلك الأجر ، وأجري عليه من الرزق ، وأمن من الفتان "   . 

وقال أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن    : لم يكن في زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غزو يرابط فيه ، ولكنه انتظار الصلاة خلف الصلاة ، ودليل هذا التأويل ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد الفقيه ،  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ألا أخبركم بما يمحو الله به الخطايا ويرفع به الدرجات؟ إسباغ الوضوء على المكاره ، وكثرة الخطا إلى المساجد ، وانتظار الصلاة بعد الصلاة ، فذلكم الرباط فذلكم الرباط "   . 

( واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون ) قال بعض أرباب اللسان : اصبروا على النعماء  وصابروا على البأساء والضراء ورابطوا في دار الأعداء واتقوا إله الأرض  والسماء لعلكم تفلحون في دار البقاء .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (83)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 1 إلى الاية 5


[ سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ ] 

سُورَةُ النِّسَاءِ - مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

( يَاأَيُّهَا  النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ  وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا   ( 1 ) وَآتُوا  الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلَا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا  كَبِيرًا  ( 2 )   [ ص: 159 ] 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ   ) يَعْنِي : آدَمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، ( وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا   ) يَعْنِي : حَوَّاءَ ،    ( وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا   ) نَشَرَ وَأَظْهَرَ ، ( رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ   ) أَيْ : تَتَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ ، وَقَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْكُوفَةِ  بِتَخْفِيفِ السِّينِ عَلَى حَذْفِ إِحْدَى التَّاءَيْنِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا   ) ، ( وَالْأَرْحَامَ ) قِرَاءَةُ الْعَامَّةِ بِالنَّصْبِ ، أَيْ : وَاتَّقُوا الْأَرْحَامَ أَنْ تَقْطَعُوهَا ، وَقَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  بِالْخَفْضِ  ، أَيْ : بِهِ وَبِالْأَرْحَام  ِ كَمَا يُقَالُ : سَأَلْتُكَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْأَرْحَامِ ، وَالْقِرَاءَةُ الْأُولَى أَفْصَحُ لِأَنَّ الْعَرَبَ لَا  تَكَادُ =تُنَسِّقُ بِظَاهِرٍ عَلَى مُكَنَّى ، إِلَّا أَنْ تُعِيدَ  الْخَافِضَ فَتَقُولُ : مَرَرْتُ بِهِ وَبِزَيْدٍ ، إِلَّا أَنَّهُ جَائِزٌ  مَعَ قِلَّتِهِ ، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا   ) أَيْ : حَافِظًا . 

قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ   ) قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي رَجُلٍ مِنْ غَطَفَانَ  كَانَ  مَعَهُ مَالٌ كَثِيرٌ لِابْنِ أَخٍ لَهُ يَتِيمٍ ، فَلَمَّا بَلَغَ  الْيَتِيمُ طَلَبَ الْمَالَ فَمَنَعَهُ عَمُّهُ فَتَرَافَعَا إِلَى  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةُ ، فَلَمَّا سَمِعَهَا الْعَمُّ قَالَ : أَطَعْنَا اللَّهَ  وَأَطَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ نَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ مِنَ الْحُوبِ الْكَبِيرِ ،  فَدَفَعَ إِلَيْهِ مَالَهُ فَقَالَ  النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَنْ يُوقَ شُحَّ  نَفْسِهِ وَيُطِعْ رَبَّهُ هَكَذَا فَإِنَّهُ يَحُلُّ دَارَهُ " ، يَعْنِي :  جَنَّتَهُ ، فَلَمَّا قَبَضَ الْفَتَى مَالَهُ أَنْفَقَ فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : "  ثَبَتَ الْأَجْرُ وَبَقِيَ الْوِزْرُ " فَقَالُوا : كَيْفَ بَقِيَ  الْوِزْرُ؟ فَقَالَ : " ثَبَتَ الْأَجْرُ لِلْغُلَامِ وَبَقِيَ الْوِزْرُ  عَلَى وَالِدِهِ "   . 

وَقَوْلُهُ ( وَآتُوا ) خِطَابٌ لِلْأَوْلِيَاءِ وَالْأَوْصِيَاء  ِ ،  وَالْيَتَامَى : جَمْعُ يَتِيمٍ ، وَالْيَتِيمُ : اسْمٌ لِصَغِيرٍ لَا أَبَ  لَهُ وَلَا جَدَّ ، وَإِنَّمَا يُدْفَعُ الْمَالُ إِلَيْهِمْ بَعْدَ  الْبُلُوغِ ، وَسَمَّاهُمْ يَتَامَى هَاهُنَا عَلَى مَعْنَى أَنَّهُمْ  كَانُوا يَتَامَى .   [ ص: 160 ] 

( وَلَا تَتَبَدَّلُوا ) أَيْ : لَا تَسْتَبْدِلُوا ، ( الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ    ) أَيْ : مَالُهُمُ الَّذِي هُوَ حَرَامٌ ، عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْحَلَالِ مِنْ  أَمْوَالِكُمْ ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذَا التَّبَدُّلِ ، قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  وَالنَّخَعِيُّ   وَالزُّهْرِيُّ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ     : كَانَ أَوْلِيَاءُ الْيَتَامَى يَأْخُذُونَ الْجَيِّدَ مِنْ مَالِ  الْيَتِيمِ وَيَجْعَلُونَهُ مَكَانَ الرَّدِيءِ ، فَرُبَّمَا كَانَ  أَحَدُهُمَا يَأْخُذُ الشَّاةَ السَّمِينَةَ مِنْ مَالِ الْيَتِيمِ  وَيَجْعَلُ مَكَانَهَا الْمَهْزُولَةَ ، وَيَأْخُذُ الدِّرْهَمَ الْجَيِّدَ  وَيَجْعَلُ مَكَانَهُ =الزَّيْفَ ، وَيَقُولُ : دِرْهَمٌ بِدِرْهَمٍ ،  فَنُهُوا عَنْ ذَلِكَ . 

وَقِيلَ : كَانَ أَهْلُ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ لَا يُوَرِّثُونَ النِّسَاءَ  وَالصِّبْيَانَ وَيَأْخُذُ الْأَكْبَرُ الْمِيرَاثَ ، فَنَصِيبُهُ مِنَ  الْمِيرَاثِ طَيِّبٌ ، وَهَذَا الَّذِي يَأْخُذُهُ خَبِيثٌ ، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : لَا تَتَعَجَّلِ الرِّزْقَ الْحَرَامَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكَ الْحَلَالُ . 

( وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ   ) أَيْ : مَعَ أَمْوَالِكُمْ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ ) أَيْ : مَعَ اللَّهِ ، ( إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا   ) أَيْ : إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا .
( وإن  خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث  ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا فواحدة أو ما ملكت أيمانكم ذلك أدنى ألا تعولوا   ( 3 ) ) 

وقوله تعالى : ( وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع   ) الآية  . اختلفوا في تأويلهم ، فقال بعضهم : معناه إن خفتم يا أولياء اليتامى أن  لا تعدلوا فيهن إذا نكحتموهن فانكحوا غيرهن من الغرائب مثنى وثلاث ورباع . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو اليمان ،  أنا شعيب ،  عن الزهري ،  قال : كان عروة بن الزبير  يحدث أنه سأل عائشة  رضي الله عنها ( وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء    ) قالت : هي اليتيمة تكون في حجر وليها فيرغب في جمالها ومالها ويريد أن  يتزوجها بأدنى من سنة نسائها ، فنهوا عن نكاحهن إلا أن يقسطوا لهن في إكمال  الصداق ، وأمروا بنكاح من سواهن من النساء ، قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : ثم استفتى الناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ويستفتونك في النساء قل الله يفتيكم فيهن   ) إلى قوله تعالى ( وترغبون أن تنكحوهن   ) . فبين الله تعالى في هذه الآية أن اليتيمة إذا كانت ذات جمال أو مال ،  رغبوا في نكاحها ولم يلحقوها بسنتها بإكمال الصداق ، وإذا كانت مرغوبة  عنها في قلة المال والجمال تركوها والتمسوا غيرها من النساء ، قال : فكما  يتركونها حين يرغبون عنها فليس لهم أن ينكحوها إذا رغبوا فيها إلا أن  يقسطوا لها الأوفى من الصداق ويعطوها حقها .   [ ص: 161 ] 

قال الحسن    : كان الرجل من أهل المدينة   يكون  عنده الأيتام وفيهن من يحل له نكاحها فيتزوجها لأجل مالها وهي لا تعجبه  كراهية أن =يدخله غريب فيشاركه في مالها ، ثم يسيء صحبتها ويتربص بها أن  تموت ويرثها ، فعاب الله تعالى ذلك ، وأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

وقال عكرمة    : كان الرجل من قريش  يتزوج  العشر من النساء والأكثر فإذا صار معدما من مؤن نسائه مال إلى مال يتيمه  الذي في حجره فأنفقه ، فقيل لهم : لا تزيدوا على أربع حتى لا يحوجكم إلى  أخذ أموال اليتامى ، وهذه رواية طاووس  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . 

وقال بعضهم : كانوا يتحرجون عن أموال اليتامى ويترخصون في النساء ،  فيتزوجون ما شاءوا وربما عدلوا وربما لم يعدلوا ، فلما أنزل الله تعالى في  أموال اليتامى ( وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم   ) أنزل هذه الآية ( وإن خفتم ألا تقسطوا في اليتامى    ) يقول كما خفتم أن لا تقسطوا في اليتامى فكذلك خافوا في النساء أن لا  تعدلوا فيهن فلا تتزوجوا أكثر مما يمكنكم القيام بحقهن ، لأن النساء في  الضعف كاليتامى ، وهذا قول سعيد بن جبير  وقتادة  والضحاك   والسدي  ، ثم رخص في نكاح أربع فقال : ( فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع فإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا   ) فيهن ( فواحدة ) وقال مجاهد     : معناه إن تحرجتم من ولاية اليتامى وأموالهم إيمانا فكذلك تحرجوا من  الزنا فانكحوا النساء الحلال نكاحا طيبا ، ثم بين لهم عددا ، وكانوا  يتزوجون ما شاءوا من غير عدد ، قوله تعالى : ( فانكحوا ما طاب لكم من النساء   ) أي : من طاب كقوله تعالى : " والسماء وما بناها   " ( الشمس - 5 ) أي ومن بناها " قال فرعون وما رب العالمين   " ( الشعراء - 23 ) والعرب تضع " من " و " ما " كل واحدة موضع الأخرى ، كقوله تعالى : " فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين    " ( النور - 45 ) ، وطاب أي : حل لكم من النساء مثنى وثلاث ورباع ،  معدولات عن اثنين ، وثلاث ، وأربع ، ولذلك لا ينصرفن ، والواو بمعنى أو ،  للتخيير ، كقوله تعالى : " أن تقوموا لله مثنى وفرادى   " ( سبأ - 46 ) : " أولي أجنحة مثنى وثلاث ورباع    " ( غافر - 1 ) وهذا إجماع أن أحدا من الأمة لا يجوز له أن يزيد على أربع  نسوة ، وكانت الزيادة من خصائص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لا مشاركة معه  لأحد من الأمة فيها ، وروي أن قيس بن الحارث  كان  تحته ثمان نسوة فلما نزلت هذه الآية قال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  " طلق أربعا وأمسك أربعا " قال فجعلت أقول للمرأة التي لم تلد يا فلانة  أدبري والتي قد ولدت يا فلانة أقبلي   . وروي أن غيلان بن سلمة الثقفي  أسلم   [ ص: 162 ] وعنده عشر نسوة فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمسك أربعا وفارق سائرهن "   . 

وإذا جمع الحر بين أربع نسوة حرائر يجوز ، فأما العبد فلا يجوز له أن ينكح أكثر من امرأتين عند أكثر أهل العلم ، أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن أحمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا سفيان ،  عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن  مولى أبي طلحة ،  عن سليمان بن يسار ،  عن عبد الله بن عتبة ،  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : ينكح العبد امرأتين ويطلق طلقتين وتعتد الأمة بحيضتين ، فإن لم تكن تحيض فبشهرين أو شهر ونصف   " وقال ربيعة    : يجوز للعبد أن ينكح أربع نسوة كالحر   . 

( فإن خفتم ) خشيتم ، وقيل : علمتم ، ( ألا تعدلوا   ) بين الأزواج الأربع ، ( فواحدة ) أي فانكحوا واحدة . وقرأ أبو جعفر    ( فواحدة ) بالرفع ، ( أو ما ملكت أيمانكم    ) يعني السراري لأنه لا يلزم فيهن من الحقوق ما يلزم في الحرائر ، ولا  =قسم لهن ، ولا وقف في عددهن ، وذكر الأيمان بيان ، تقديره : أو ما ملكتم ،  وقال بعض أهل المعاني : أو ما ملكت أيمانكم أي : ما ينفذ فيه إقسامكم ،  جعله من يمين الحلف ، لا يمين الجارحة ، ( ذلك أدنى ) أقرب ، ( ألا تعولوا   ) أي : لا تجوروا ولا تميلوا ، يقال : ميزان عائل ، أي : جائر مائل ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين ، وقال مجاهد    : أن لا تضلوا ، وقال الفراء    : أن لا تجاوزوا ما فرض الله عليكم ، وأصل العول : المجاوزة ، ومنه عول الفرائض ، وقال  الشافعي  رحمه الله : أن لا تكثر عيالكم ، وما قاله أحد ، إنما يقال من كثرة العيال : أعال يعيل إعالة ، إذا كثر عياله . وقال أبو حاتم    : كان  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه أعلم بلسان العرب منا ولعله لغة ، ويقال : هي لغة حمير ،  وقرأ طلحة بن مصرف    ( " أن لا تعيلوا . . . " ) وهي حجة لقول  الشافعي  رضوان الله عليه .
( وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن نحلة فإن طبن لكم عن شيء منه نفسا فكلوه هنيئا مريئا   ( 4 ) ) 

( وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن نحلة   ) قال الكلبي  ومجاهد    : هذا الخطاب للأولياء ، وذلك أن ولي المرأة   [ ص: 163 ] كان  إذا زوجها فإن كانت معهم في العشيرة لم يعطها من مهرها قليلا ولا كثيرا ،  وإن كان زوجها غريبا حملوها إليه على بعير ولم يعطوها من مهرها غير ذلك .  فنهاهم الله عن ذلك وأمرهم أن يدفعوا الحق إلى أهله . 

  [ قال الحضرمي    : كان أولياء النساء يعطي هذا أخته على أن يعطيه الآخر أخته ، ولا مهر بينهما ، فنهوا عن ذلك وأمروا بتسمية المهر في العقد   . أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك  عن نافع ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " نهى عن الشغار " . 

والشغار   : أن يزوج الرجل ابنته على أن يزوج الرجل الآخر ابنته ، وليس بينهما صداق " 

وقال الآخرون : الخطاب للأزواج أمروا بإيتاء نسائهم الصداق ، وهذا أصح ،  لأن الخطاب فيما قبل مع الناكحين ، والصدقات : المهور ، واحدها صدقة ( نحلة  ) قال قتادة    : فريضة ، وقال  ابن جريج    : فريضة مسماة ، قال أبو عبيدة    : ولا تكون النحلة إلا مسماة معلومة ، وقال الكلبي    : عطية وهبة ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : عن طيب نفس ] ، وقال الزجاج    : تدينا . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد الله بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا الليث ،  حدثني يزيد بن أبي حبيب ،  عن أبي الخير ،  عن عقبة بن عامر ،  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحق الشروط أن توفوا به ما استحللتم به الفروج "   . 

( فإن طبن لكم عن شيء منه نفسا    ) يعني : فإن طابت نفوسهن بشيء من ذلك فوهبن منكم ، فنقل الفعل من النفوس  إلى أصحابها فخرجت النفس مفسرا ، فلذلك وحد النفس ، كما قال الله تعالى : "  وضاق بهم ذرعا   " ( هود - 77 ) ( العنكبوت - 33 ) " وقري عينا " ( مريم - 26 ) وقيل : لفظها واحد ومعناها جمع ، ( فكلوه هنيئا مريئا    ) سائغا طيبا ، يقال هنأ في الطعام يهنأ بفتح النون في الماضي وكسرها في  الباقي ، وقيل : الهنأ : الطيب المساغ الذي لا ينغصه شيء ، والمريء :  المحمود العاقبة التام   [ ص: 164 ] الهضم الذي لا يضر ، قرأ أبو جعفر    ( هنيا مريا ) بتشديد الياء فيهما من غير همز ، وكذلك " بري " ، " وبريون " ، " وبريا " " وكهية " والآخرون يهمزونها .
( ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم التي جعل الله لكم قياما وارزقوهم فيها واكسوهم وقولوا لهم قولا معروفا   ( 5 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم التي جعل الله لكم قياما   ) اختلفوا في هؤلاء السفهاء فقال قوم : هم النساء ، وقال الضحاك    : النساء من أسفه السفهاء ، وقال مجاهد    : نهى الرجال أن يؤتوا النساء أموالهم وهن سفهاء ، من كن ، أزواجا أو بنات أو أمهات ، وقال آخرون : هم الأولاد ، قال الزهري    : يقول لا تعط ولدك السفيه مالك الذي هو قيامك بعد الله تعالى فيفسده ، وقال بعضهم : هم النساء والصبيان ، وقال الحسن    : هي امرأتك السفيهة وابنك السفيه ، وقال ابن عباس     : لا تعمد إلى مالك الذي خولك الله وجعله لك معيشة فتعطيه امرأتك أو بنيك  فيكونوا هم الذين يقومون عليك ، ثم تنظر إلى ما في أيديهم ، ولكن أمسك  مالك وأصلحه وكن أنت الذي تنفق عليهم في رزقهم ومؤنتهم ، قال الكلبي    : إذا علم الرجل أن امرأته سفيهة مفسدة وأن ولده سفيه مفسد فلا ينبغي أن يسلط واحدا منهما على ماله فيفسده . وقال سعيد بن جبير  وعكرمة     : هو مال اليتيم يكون عندك ، يقول لا تؤته إياه وأنفق عليه حتى يبلغ ،  وإنما أضاف إلى الأولياء فقال : ( أموالكم ) لأنهم قوامها ومدبروها . 

والسفيه الذي لا يجوز لوليه أن يؤتيه ماله هو المستحق للحجر عليه ، وهو أن يكون مبذرا في ماله أو مفسدا في دينه ، فقال جل ذكره : ( ولا تؤتوا السفهاء   ) أي : الجهال بموضع الحق أموالكم التي جعل الله لكم قياما . 

قرأ نافع  وابن عامر     ( قياما ) بلا ألف ، وقرأ الآخرون ( قياما ) وأصله : قواما ، فانقلبت  الواو ياء لانكسار ما قبلها ، وهو ملاك الأمر وما يقوم به الأمر . وأراد  هاهنا قوام عيشكم الذي تعيشون به . قال الضحاك    : به يقام الحج والجهاد وأعمال البر وبه فكاك الرقاب من النار . 

( وارزقوهم فيها    ) أي : أطعموهم ، ( واكسوهم ) لمن يجب عليكم رزقه ومؤنته ، وإنما قال (  فيها ) ولم يقل : منها ، لأنه أراد : اجعلوا لهم فيها رزقا فإن الرزق من  الله : العطية من غير حد ، ومن العباد إجراء موقت محدود . ( وقولوا لهم  قولا معروفا ) عدة جميلة ، وقال عطاء    : إذا ربحت أعطيتك وإن غنمت جعلت لك حظا ، وقيل : هو الدعاء ، وقال ابن زيد    : إن لم يكن ممن تجب عليكم نفقته ، فقل له :   [ ص: 165 ] عافاك الله وإيانا ، بارك الله فيك ، وقيل : قولا لينا تطيب به أنفسهم .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (84)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 6 إلى الاية 9


( وابتلوا اليتامى حتى إذا بلغوا النكاح فإن آنستم منهم رشدا فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم ولا  تأكلوها إسرافا وبدارا أن يكبروا ومن كان غنيا فليستعفف ومن كان فقيرا  فليأكل بالمعروف فإذا دفعتم إليهم أموالهم فأشهدوا عليهم وكفى بالله حسيبا   ( 6 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وابتلوا اليتامى   ) الآية نزلت في ثابت بن رفاعة  وفي عمه ، وذلك أن رفاعة  توفي  وترك ابنه ثابتا وهو صغير ، فجاء عمه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال :  إن ابن أخي يتيم في حجري ، فما يحل لي من ماله ومتى أدفع إليه ماله؟ فأنزل  الله تعالى هذه الآية ( وابتلوا اليتامى   ) اختبروهم في عقولهم وأديانهم وحفظهم أموالهم ، ( حتى إذا بلغوا النكاح   ) أي : مبلغ الرجال والنساء ، ( فإن آنستم   ) أبصرتم ، ( منهم رشدا   ) فقال المفسرون يعني : عقلا وصلاحا في الدين وحفظا للمال وعلما بما يصلحه . وقال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد   والشعبي    : لا يدفع إليه ماله وإن كان شيخا حتى يؤنس منه رشده . 

والابتلاء يختلف باختلاف أحوالهم فإن كان ممن يتصرف في السوق فيدفع الولي  إليه شيئا يسيرا من المال وينظر في تصرفه وإن كان ممن لا يتصرف في السوق  فيتخبره في نفقة داره ، والإنفاق على عبيده وأجرائه ، وتختبر المرأة في أمر  بيتها وحفظ متاعها وغزلها واستغزالها ، فإذا رأى حسن تدبيره ، وتصرفه في  الأمور مرارا =يغلب على القلب رشده ، دفع المال إليه . 

واعلم أن الله تعالى علق زوال الحجر عن الصغير وجواز دفع المال إليه بشيئين : بالبلوغ والرشد ، فالبلوغ يكون بأحد ( أشياء أربعة ) ، اثنان يشترك فيهما الرجال والنساء ، واثنان تختصان بالنساء : 

فما يشترك فيه الرجال والنساء أحدهما السن ، والثاني الاحتلام ، أما السن فإذا استكمل المولود خمس عشرة سنة حكم ببلوغه غلاما كان أو جارية ، لما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن عبد الله بن عمر  عن نافع  عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : عرضت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عام أحد  وأنا ابن أربع عشرة سنة ، فردني ، ثم عرضت عليه عام الخندق وأنا ابن خمس عشرة سنة فأجازني ، قال نافع    :   [ ص: 166 ] فحدثت بهذا الحديث عمر بن عبد العزيز ،  فقال  : هذا فرق بين المقاتلة والذرية ، وكتب أن يفرض لابن خمس عشرة سنة في  المقاتلة ، ومن لم يبلغها في الذرية . وهذا قول أكثر أهل العلم . 

وقال أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله تعالى : بلوغ الجارية باستكمال سبع عشرة ، وبلوغ الغلام باستكمال ثماني عشرة سنة . 

وأما الاحتلام فنعني به نزول المني سواء كان بالاحتلام أو بالجماع ، أو  غيرهما ، فإذا وجدت ذلك بعد استكمال تسع سنين من أيهما كان حكم ببلوغه ،  لقوله تعالى : ( وإذا بلغ الأطفال منكم الحلم فليستأذنوا   ) وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لمعاذ  في الجزية حين بعثه إلى اليمن    : " خذ من كل حالم دينارا "   . 

وأما الإنبات ، وهو نبات الشعر الخشن حول الفرج : فهو بلوغ في أولاد المشركين ، لما روي عن عطية القرظي  قال : كنت من سبي قريظة ،  فكانوا ينظرون فمن =أنبت الشعر قتل ، ومن لم ينبت لم يقتل ، فكنت ممن لم ينبت . 

وهل يكون ذلك بلوغا في أولاد المسلمين؟ فيه قولان ، أحدهما : يكون بلوغا  كما في أولاد الكفار ، والثاني : لا يكون بلوغا لأنه يمكن الوقوف على  مواليد المسلمين بالرجوع إلى آبائهم ، وفي الكفار لا يوقف على مواليدهم ،  ولا يقبل قول آبائهم فيه لكفرهم ، فجعل الإنبات الذي هو أمارة البلوغ بلوغا في حقهم . 

وأما ما يختص بالنساء : فالحيض والحبل ، فإذا حاضت المرأة بعد استكمال تسع سنين يحكم ببلوغها ، وكذلك إذا ولدت يحكم ببلوغها قبل الوضع بستة أشهر لأنها أقل مدة الحمل . 

وأما الرشد    : فهو أن يكون مصلحا في دينه وماله ، فالصلاح في الدين هو أن يكون مجتنبا  عن الفواحش والمعاصي التي تسقط العدالة ، والصلاح في المال هو أن لا يكون  مبذرا ، والتبذير : هو أن ينفق ماله فيما لا يكون فيه محمدة دنيوية ولا  مثوبة أخروية ، أو لا يحسن التصرف فيها ، فيغبن في البيوع فإذا بلغ الصبي  وهو مفسد في دينه وغير مصلح لماله ، دام الحجر عليه ، ولا يدفع إليه ماله  ولا ينفذ تصرفه . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه إذا كان مصلحا لماله زال الحجر عنه وإن كان مفسدا في دينه ، وإذا   [ ص: 167 ] كان  مفسدا لماله قال : لا يدفع إليه المال حتى يبلغ خمسا وعشرين سنة ، غير أن  تصرفه يكون نافذا قبله . والقرآن حجة لمن استدام الحجر عليه ، لأن الله  تعالى قال : ( حتى إذا بلغوا النكاح فإن آنستم منهم رشدا فادفعوا إليهم أموالهم    ) أمر بدفع المال إليهم بعد البلوغ وإيناس الرشد ، والفاسق لا يكون رشيدا  وبعد بلوغه خمسا وعشرين سنة ، وهو مفسد لماله بالاتفاق غير رشيد ، فوجب أن  لا يجوز دفع المال إليه كما قبل بلوغ هذا السن . 

وإذا بلغ وأونس منه الرشد ، زال الحجر عنه ، ودفع إليه المال رجلا كان أو امرأة تزوج أو لم يتزوج . 

وعند مالك  رحمه الله  تعالى : إن كانت امرأة لا يدفع المال إليها ما لم تتزوج ، فإذا تزوجت دفع  إليها ، ولكن لا ينفذ تصرفها إلا بإذن الزوج ، ما لم تكبر وتجرب . 

فإذا بلغ الصبي رشيدا وزال الحجر عنه ثم عاد سفيها ، نظر  : فإن عاد مبذرا لماله حجر عليه ، وإن عاد مفسدا في دينه فعلى وجهين :  أحدهما : يعاد الحجر عليه كما يستدام الحجر عليه إذا بلغ بهذه الصفة ،  والثاني : لا يعاد لأن حكم الدوام أقوى من حكم الابتداء . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  رحمه الله تعالى : لا حجر على الحر العاقل البالغ بحال ، والدليل على إثبات الحجر من اتفاق الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ما روي عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه أن عبد الله بن جعفر  ابتاع أرضا سبخة بستين ألف درهم ، فقال علي    : لآتين عثمان  فلأحجرن عليك فأتى ابن جعفر الزبير  فأعلمه بذلك [ فقال الزبير    : أنا شريكك في بيعتك ، فأتى علي  عثمان  وقال : احجر على هذا ] ، فقال الزبير    : أنا شريكه ، فقال عثمان    : كيف أحجر على رجل في بيع شريكه فيه الزبير  ، فكان ذلك اتفاقا منهم على جواز الحجر حتى احتال الزبير في دفعه . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا تأكلوها    ) يا معشر الأولياء ( إسرافا ) بغير حق ، ( وبدارا ) أي مبادرة ( أن  يكبروا ) ( أن ) في محل النصب ، يعني : لا تبادروا كبرهم ورشدهم حذرا من أن  يبلغوا فيلزمكم تسليمها إليهم ، ثم بين ما يحل لهم من مالهم فقال : ( ومن كان غنيا فليستعفف   ) أي ليمتنع من مال اليتيم فلا يرزأه قليلا ولا كثيرا ، والعفة : الامتناع مما لا يحل ( ومن كان فقيرا   ) محتاجا إلى مال اليتيم وهو يحفظه ويتعهده فليأكل بالمعروف . 

أخبرنا محمد بن الحسن المروزي ،  أخبرنا أبو سهل محمد بن عمر السجزي ،  أخبرنا الإمام أبو سليمان الخطابي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر بن داسة التمار ،  أخبرنا أبو داؤد السجستاني ،  أخبرنا حميد بن مسعدة ،  أن خالد بن الحارث   [ ص: 168 ] حدثهم أخبرنا حسين يعني المعلم  عن عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده رضي الله عنه أن  رجلا أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : إني فقير وليس لي شيء ولي  يتيم؟ فقال : " كل من مال يتيمك غير مسرف ولا مبادر ولا متأثل "   . 

واختلفوا في أنه هل يلزمه القضاء؟ فذهب بعضهم إلى أنه يقضي إذا أيسر ، وهو المراد من قوله ( فليأكل بالمعروف   ) فالمعروف القرض ، أي : يستقرض من مال اليتيم إذا احتاج إليه ، فإذا أيسر قضاه ، وهو قول مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير ،  قال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه : إني أنزلت نفسي من مال الله تعالى بمنزلة مال اليتيم : إن  استغنيت استعففت وإن افتقرت أكلت بالمعروف ، فإذا أيسرت قضيت . 

وقال الشعبي    : لا يأكله إلا أن يضطر إليه كما يضطر إلى الميتة . 

وقال قوم : لا قضاء عليه . 

ثم اختلفوا في كيفية هذا الأكل بالمعروف ، فقال عطاء  وعكرمة    : يأكل بأطراف أصابعه ، ولا يسرف ولا يكتسي منه ، ولا يلبس الكتان ولا الحلل ، ولكن ما سد الجوعة ووارى العورة . 

وقال الحسن  وجماعة : يأكل من ثمر نخيله ولبن مواشيه بالمعروف ولا قضاء عليه ، فأما الذهب والفضة فلا؛ فإن أخذ شيئا منه رده . 

وقال الكلبي    : المعروف ركوب الدابة وخدمة الخادم ، وليس له أن يأكل من ماله شيئا . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن يحيى بن سعيد ،  أنه قال سمعت  القاسم بن محمد  يقول : جاء رجل إلى ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما قال : إن لي يتيما وإن له إبلا أفأشرب من لبن إبله؟ فقال : إن  كنت تبغي ضالة إبله وتهنأ جرباها وتليط حوضها وتسقيها يوم وردها فاشرب غير  مضر بنسل ولا ناهك في الحلب   .   [ ص: 169 ] 

وقال بعضهم : والمعروف أن يأخذ من جميع ماله بقدر قيامه وأجرة عمله ، ولا قضاء عليه ، وهو قول عائشة  وجماعة من أهل العلم . 

قوله تعالى : ( فإذا دفعتم إليهم أموالهم فأشهدوا عليهم   ) هذا  أمر إرشاد ، ليس بواجب ، أمر الولي بالإشهاد على دفع المال إلى اليتيم  بعدما بلغ لتزول عنه التهمة وتنقطع الخصومة ، ( وكفى بالله حسيبا ) محاسبا  ومجازيا وشاهدا . 
( للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون وللنساء نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون مما قل منه أو كثر نصيبا مفروضا   ( 7 ) وإذا حضر القسمة أولو القربى واليتامى والمساكين فارزقوهم منه وقولوا لهم قولا معروفا   ( 8 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون   ) الآية ، نزلت في أوس بن ثابت الأنصاري ،  توفي وترك امرأة يقال لها أم كجة  وثلاث بنات له منها . فقام رجلان هما ابنا عم الميت ووصياه سويد  وعرفجة ،  فأخذا  ماله ولم يعطيا امرأته ولا بناته شيئا ، وكانوا في الجاهلية لا يورثون  النساء ولا الصغار ، وإن كان الصغير ذكرا وإنما كانوا يورثون الرجال ،  ويقولون : لا نعطي إلا من قاتل وحاز الغنيمة ، فجاءت أم كجة  فقالت : يا رسول الله إن أوس بن ثابت  مات وترك علي بنات وأنا امرأته ، وليس عندي ما أنفق عليهن ، وقد ترك أبوهن مالا حسنا ، وهو عند سويد  وعرفجة ،  ولم  يعطياني ولا بناتي شيئا وهن في حجري ، لا يطعمن ولا يسقين ، فدعاهما رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالا يا رسول الله ولدها لا يركب فرسا ولا يحمل  كلا ولا ينكأ عدوا ، فأنزل الله عز وجل ، ( للرجال ) يعني : للذكور من  أولاد الميت وأقربائه ( نصيب ) حظ ( مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون ) من  الميراث ، ( وللنساء ) للإناث منهم ، ( نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون مما قل منه    ) أي : من المال ، ( أو كثر ) منه ( نصيبا مفروضا ) نصب على القطع ، وقيل  : جعل ذلك نصيبا فأثبت لهن الميراث ، ولم يبين كم هو ، فأرسل رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى سويد  وعرفجة  لا تفرقا من مال أوس بن ثابت  شيئا ، فإن الله تعالى جعل لبناته نصيبا مما ترك ، ولم يبين كم هو حتى أنظر ما ينزل فيهن ، فأنزل الله تعالى ( يوصيكم الله في أولادكم   ) فلما نزلت أرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى سويد  وعرفجة    " أن ادفع إلى أم كجة  الثمن مما ترك وإلى بناته الثلثين ، ولكما باقي المال .   [ ص: 170 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا حضر القسمة   ) يعني : قسمة المواريث ، ( أولو القربى   ) الذين لا يرثون ، ( واليتامى والمساكين فارزقوهم منه   ) أي : فارضخوا لهم من المال قبل القسمة ، ( وقولوا لهم قولا معروفا   ) 

اختلف العلماء في حكم هذه الآية ، فقال قوم : هي منسوخة ، وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  والضحاك    : كانت هذه قبل آية الميراث ، فلما نزلت آية الميراث جعلت المواريث لأهلها ، ونسخت هذه الآية . 

وقال الآخرون : هي محكمة ، وهو قول ابن عباس   والشعبي  والنخعي   والزهري ،  وقال مجاهد    : هي واجبة على أهل الميراث ما طابت به أنفسهم . 

وقال الحسن    : كانوا يعطون التابوت والأواني ورث الثياب والمتاع والشيء الذي يستحيا من قسمته . 

وإن كان بعض الورثة طفلا فقد اختلفوا فيه ، فقال ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما وغيره : إن كانت الورثة كبارا رضخوا لهم ، وإن كانت صغارا  اعتذروا إليهم ، فيقول الولي والوصي : إني لا أملك هذا المال إنما هو  للصغار ، ولو كان لي منه شيء لأعطيتكم ، وإن يكبروا فسيعرفون حقوقكم ، هذا  هو القول بالمعروف   . 

وقال بعضهم : ذلك حق واجب في أموال الصغار والكبار ، فإن كانوا كبارا تولوا إعطاءهم ، وإن كانوا صغارا أعطى وليهم . روى  محمد بن سيرين  أن عبيدة السلماني  قسم أموال أيتام فأمر بشاة فذبحت فصنع طعاما لأهل هذه الآية ، وقال : لولا هذه الآية لكان هذا من مالي . 

وقال قتادة  عن  يحيى بن يعمر    : ثلاث آيات محكمات مدنيات تركهن الناس ، هذه الآية وآية الاستئذان : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا ليستأذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم   ) ( النور - 58 ) الآية ، وقوله تعالى ( يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى   ) ( الحجرات - 13 ) الآية . 

وقال بعضهم - وهو أولى الأقاويل - : إن هذا على الندب والاستحباب ، لا على الحتم والإيجاب . 
( وليخش الذين لو تركوا من خلفهم ذرية ضعافا خافوا عليهم فليتقوا الله وليقولوا قولا سديدا   ( 9 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وليخش الذين لو تركوا من خلفهم ذرية ضعافا   ) أولادا صغارا ، خافوا عليهم ،   [ ص: 171 ] الفقر  ، هذا في الرجل يحضره الموت ، فيقول من بحضرته : انظر لنفسك فإن أولادك  وورثتك لا يغنون عنك شيئا ، قدم لنفسك ، أعتق وتصدق وأعط فلانا كذا وفلانا  كذا ، حتى يأتي على عامة ماله ، فنهاهم الله تعالى عن ذلك ، وأمرهم أن  يأمروه أن ينظر لولده ولا يزيد في وصيته على الثلث ، ولا يجحف بورثته كما لو كان هذا القائل هو الموصي يسره أن يحثه من بحضرته على حفظ ماله لولده ، ولا يدعهم عالة مع ضعفهم وعجزهم . 

وقال الكلبي    : هذا الخطاب لولاة اليتامى يقول : من كان في حجره يتيم فليحسن إليه وليأت إليه في حقه ما يجب أن يفعل بذريته من بعده . 

قوله تعالى : ( فليتقوا الله وليقولوا قولا سديدا   ) أي : عدلا والسديد : العدل ، والصواب من القول ، وهو أن يأمره بأن يتصدق بما دون الثلث ويخلف الباقي لولده .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (85)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 10 إلى الاية 14


( إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلما إنما يأكلون في بطونهم نارا وسيصلون سعيرا   ( 10 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلما   ) قال مقاتل بن حيان    : نزلت في رجل من بني غطفان ،  يقال له مرثد بن زيد  ولي مال ابن أخيه وهو يتيم صغير فأكله ، فأنزل الله تعالى فيه ( إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلما   ) حراما بغير حق ، ( إنما يأكلون في بطونهم نارا   ) أخبر عن مآله ، أي عاقبته تكون كذلك ، ( وسيصلون سعيرا   ) قراءة العامة بفتح الياء ، أي : يدخلونها يقال : صلي النار يصلاها صلا قال الله تعالى : " إلا من هو صالي الجحيم   " ( الصافات - 163 ) ، وقرأ ابن عامر  وأبو بكر  بضم الياء ، أي : يدخلون النار ويحرقون ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " فسوف نصليه نارا   " ( النساء - 30 ) " سأصليه سقر   " ( المدثر - 26 ) وفي الحديث قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رأيت ليلة أسري بي قوما لهم مشافر كمشافر  الإبل ، إحداهما قالصة على منخريه والأخرى على بطنه ، وخزنة النار يلقمونهم  جمر جهنم وصخرها ، فقلت : يا جبريل  من هؤلاء؟ قال : الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلما   .
[ ص: 172 ]   ( يوصيكم  الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين فإن كن نساء فوق اثنتين فلهن ثلثا  ما ترك وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف ولأبويه لكل واحد منهما السدس مما ترك إن  كان له ولد فإن لم يكن له ولد وورثه أبواه فلأمه الثلث فإن كان له إخوة  فلأمه السدس من بعد وصية يوصي بها أو دين آباؤكم وأبناؤكم لا تدرون أيهم  أقرب لكم نفعا فريضة من الله إن الله كان عليما حكيما   ( 11 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يوصيكم الله في أولادكم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين   ) الآية ، اعلم أن الوراثة كانت في الجاهلية بالذكورة والقوة فكانوا يورثون الرجال دون النساء والصبيان ، فأبطل الله ذلك بقوله : ( للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون   ) الآية ، وكانت أيضا في الجاهلية وابتداء الإسلام بالمحالفة ، قال الله تعالى : " والذين عقدت أيمانكم فآتوهم نصيبهم   " ( النساء - 33 ) ثم صارت الوراثة بالهجرة ، قال الله تعالى " والذين آمنوا ولم يهاجروا ما لكم من ولايتهم من شيء حتى يهاجروا   " ( الأنفال - 72 ) فنسخ ذلك كله وصارت الوراثة بأحد الأمور الثلاثة بالنسب أو النكاح أو الولاء ، فالمعني  بالنسب أن القرابة يرث بعضهم من بعض ، لقوله تعالى " وأولو الأرحام بعضهم  أولى ببعض في كتاب الله " ( الأحزاب - 6 ) ، والمعني بالنكاح : أن أحد  الزوجين يرث صاحبه ، وبالولاء : أن المعتق وعصباته يرثون المعتق ، فنذكر  بعون الله تعالى فصلا وجيزا في بيان من يرث من الأقارب ، وكيفية توريث  الورثة فنقول : 

إذا مات ميت وله مال فيبدأ بتجهيزه ثم بقضاء ديونه ثم بإنفاذ وصاياه فما  فضل يقسم بين الورثة . ( ثم الورثة ) على ثلاثة أقسام : منهم من يرث بالفرض  ومنهم من يرث بالتعصيب ، ومنهم من يرث بهما جميعا ، فمن يرث بالنكاح لا  يرث إلا بالفرض ، ومن يرث بالولاء لا يرث إلا بالتعصيب ، أما من يرث  بالقرابة فمنهم من يرث بالفرض كالبنات والأخوات والأمهات والجدات ، وأولاد  الأم ، ومنهم من يرث بالتعصيب كالبنين والإخوة وبني الإخوة والأعمام وبنيهم  ، ومنهم من يرث بهما كالأب يرث بالتعصيب إذا لم يكن للميت ولد ، فإن كان  للميت ابن : يرث الأب بالفرض السدس ، وإن كان للميت بنت فيرث الأب السدس  بالفرض ويأخذ الباقي بعد نصيب البنت بالتعصيب ، وكذلك الجد ، وصاحب التعصيب  من يأخذ جميع المال عند الانفراد ويأخذ ما فضل عن أصحاب الفرائض . 

وجملة الورثة سبعة عشر   : عشرة من الرجال وسبع من النساء ، فمن الرجال : الابن وابن الابن وإن   [ ص: 173 ] سفل  والأب والجد أبو الأب وإن علا والأخ سواء كان لأب وأم أو لأب أو لأم ،  وابن الأخ للأب والأم أو للأب وإن سفل والعم للأب والأم أو للأب وأبناؤهما  وإن سفلوا ، والزوج ومولى العتاق ، ومن النساء البنت وبنت الابن وإن سفلت ،  والأم والجدة أم الأم وأم الأب ، والأخت سواء كانت لأب وأم أو لأب أو لأم ،  والزوجة ومولاة العتاق . 

وستة من هؤلاء لا يلحقهم حجب الحرمان بالغير : الأبوان والولدان ، والزوجان ، لأنه ليس بينهم وبين الميت واسطة . 

والأسباب التي توجب حرمان الميراث أربعة   : اختلاف الدين ، والرق ، والقتل وعمي الموت . 

ونعني باختلاف الدين أن الكافر لا يرث المسلم والمسلم لا يرث الكافر ، لما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الكسائي الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أنا ابن عيينة  عن الزهري  عن علي بن حسين  عن عمرو بن عثمان ،  عن أسامة بن زيد  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لا يرث المسلم الكافر ولا الكافر المسلم   "   . 

فأما الكفار فيرث بعضهم من بعض مع اختلاف مللهم ، لأن الكفر كله ملة واحدة ، لقوله تعالى : " والذين كفروا بعضهم أولياء بعض   " ( الأنفال - 73 ) . 

وذهب بعضهم إلى أن اختلاف الملل في الكفر يمنع التوارث حتى لا يرث اليهودي النصراني ولا النصراني المجوسي ، وإليه ذهب الزهري   والأوزاعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق  لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لا يتوارث أهل ملتين شتى " ، وتأوله الآخرون على الإسلام مع الكفر فكله ملة واحدة فتوريث بعضهم من بعض لا يكون فيه إثبات التوارث بين أهل ملتين شتى . 

والرقيق لا يرث أحدا ولا يرثه أحد لأنه لا ملك له ، ولا فرق فيه بين القن والمدبر والمكاتب وأم الولد . 

والقتل يمنع الميراث عمدا كان أو خطأ لما روي عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه   [ ص: 174 ] قال :   " القاتل لا يرث "   . 

ونعني بعمي الموت أن المتوارثين إذا عمي موتهما بأن غرقا في ماء أو انهدم  عليهما بناء فلم يدر أيهما سبق موته فلا يورث أحدهما من الآخر ، بل ميراث  كل واحد منهما لمن كانت حياته يقينا بعد موته من ورثته . 

والسهام المحدودة في الفرائض ستة   : النصف والربع والثمن والثلثان والثلث والسدس . 

فالنصف فرض ثلاثة : فرض الزوج عند عدم الولد وفرض البنت الواحدة للصلب أو  بنت الابن عند عدم ولد الصلب ، وفرض الأخت الواحدة للأب والأم أو للأب إذا  لم يكن ولد لأب وأم . 

والربع فرض الزوج إذا كان للميتة ولد وفرض الزوجة إذا لم يكن للميت ولد   . 

والثمن : فرض الزوجة إذا كان للميت ولد   . 

والثلثان فرض البنتين للصلب فصاعدا ولبنتي الابن فصاعدا عند عدم ولد الصلب ، وفرض الأختين لأب وأم أو للأب فصاعدا . 

والثلث فرض ثلاثة : فرض الأم إذا لم يكن للميت ولد ولا اثنان من الأخوات  والإخوة ، إلا في مسألتين : إحداهما زوج وأبوان ، والثانية زوجة وأبوان ،  فإن للأم فيهما ثلث ما بقي بعد نصيب الزوج أو الزوجة ، وفرض الاثنين فصاعدا  من أولاد الأم ، ذكرهم وأنثاهم فيه سواء ، وفرض الجد مع الإخوة إذ لم يكن  في المسألة صاحب فرض ، وكان الثلث خيرا للجد من المقاسمة مع الإخوة . 

وأما السدس ففرض سبعة    : فرض الأب إذا كان للميت ولد ، وفرض الأم إذا كان للميت ولد أو اثنان من  الإخوة والأخوات ، وفرض الجد إذا كان للميت ولد ومع الإخوة والأخوات إذا  كان في المسألة صاحب فرض ، وكان السدس خيرا للجد من المقاسمة مع الإخوة ،  وفرض الجدة والجدات وفرض الواحد من أولاد الأم ذكرا أو أنثى ، وفرض بنات  الابن إذا كان للميت بنت واحدة للصلب تكملة الثلثين ، وفرض الأخوات للأب  إذا كان للميت أخت واحدة لأب وأم تكملة الثلثين .   [ ص: 175 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم ،  أنا وهيب  أنا ابن طاوس  عن أبيه عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فهو لأولى رجل ذكر "   . 

وفي الحديث دليل على أن بعض الورثة يحجب البعض ، والحجب نوعان حجب نقصان وحجب حرمان : 

فأما حجب النقصان فهو  أن الولد وولد الابن يحجب الزوج من النصف إلى الربع والزوجة من الربع إلى  الثمن ، والأم من الثلث إلى السدس ، وكذلك الاثنان فصاعدا من الإخوة يحجبون  الأم من الثلث إلى السدس . 

وحجب الحرمان هو  أن الأم تسقط الجدات ، وأولاد الأم - وهم الإخوة والأخوات للأم - يسقطون  بأربعة : بالأب والجد وإن علا وبالولد وولد الابن وإن سفل ، وأولاد الأب  والأم يسقطون بثلاثة بالأب والابن وابن الابن وإن سفلوا ، ولا يسقطون بالجد  على مذهب  زيد بن ثابت ،  وهو قول عمر  وعثمان  وعلي   وابن مسعود  رضي الله عنهم ، وبه قال مالك   والشافعي   والأوزاعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق  رحمهم الله . 

وأولاد الأب يسقطون بهؤلاء الثلاثة وبالأخ للأب والأم ، وذهب قوم إلى أن الإخوة جميعا يسقطون بالجد كما يسقطون بالأب ، وهو قول  أبي بكر الصديق   وابن عباس  ومعاذ   وأبي الدرداء   وعائشة  رضي الله عنهم ، وبه قال الحسن   وعطاء   وطاوس   وأبو حنيفة  رحمهم الله . 

وأقرب العصبات يسقط الأبعد من العصوبة ، وأقربهم  الابن ثم ابن الابن وإن سفل ، ثم الأب ثم الجد أبو الأب وإن علا فإن كان  مع الجد أحد من الإخوة أو الأخوات للأب والأم أو للأب فيشتركان في الميراث ،  فإن لم يكن جد فالأخ للأب والأم ثم الأخ للأب ثم بنو الإخوة يقدم أقربهم  سواء كان لأب وأم أو لأب ، فإن استويا في الدرجة فالذي هو لأب وأم أولى ثم  العم للأب والأم ثم العم للأب ثم بنوهم على ترتيب بني الإخوة ، ثم عم الأب  ثم عم الجد على هذا الترتيب . 

فإن لم يكن أحد من عصبات النسب وعلى الميت ولاء فالميراث للمعتق ، فإن لم يكن حيا فلعصبات المعتق . 

وأربعة من الذكور يعصبون الإناث ، الابن وابن الابن والأخ للأب والأم والأخ  للأب ، حتى لو مات عن ابن وبنت أو عن أخ وأخت لأب وأم أو لأب فإنه يكون  المال بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ، ولا يفرض   [ ص: 176 ] للبنت والأخت . 

وكذلك ابن الابن يعصب من في درجته من الإناث ، ومن فوقه إذا لم يأخذ من  الثلثين شيئا حتى لو مات عن بنتين وبنت ابن فللبنتين الثلثان ولا شيء لبنت  الابن ، فإن كان في درجتها ابن ابن أو أسفل منها ابن ابن ابن كان الباقي  بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين . 

والأخت للأب والأم وللأب تكون عصبة مع البنت حتى لو مات عن بنت وأخت كان  النصف للبنت والباقي للأخت ، فلو مات عن بنتين وأخت فللبنتين الثلثان  والباقي للأخت . 

والدليل عليه ما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا آدم ،  أنا شعبة ،  أنا أبو قيس ،  قال : سمعت هذيل بن شرحبيل  قال : سئل أبو موسى  عن ابنة وبنت ابن وأخت فقال : للبنت النصف وللأخت النصف ، وائت ابن مسعود  فسيتابعني فسئل ابن مسعود  وأخبر بقول أبي موسى  فقال  : لقد ضللت إذا وما أنا من المهتدين أقضي فيها بما قضى به رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم : للبنت النصف ولابنة الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين وما بقي  فللأخت ، فأتينا أبا موسى  فأخبرناه بقول ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه ، فقال : لا تسألوني ما دام هذا الحبر فيكم . 

رجعنا إلى تفسير الآية : واختلفوا في سبب نزولها . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا أبو الوليد ،  أنا شعبة  عن محمد بن المنكدر    : سمعت جابرا  يقول جاء  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعودني وأنا مريض لا أعقل فتوضأ وصب علي من  وضوئه فعقلت ، فقلت : يا رسول الله لمن الميراث إنما يرثني كلالة؟ فنزلت  آية الفرائض   . 

وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : نزلت في أم كجة امرأة أوس بن ثابت  وبناته . 

وقال عطاء    : استشهد سعد بن الربيع النقيب  يوم أحد  وترك امرأة وبنتين وأخا ، فأخذ الأخ المال فأتت امرأة سعد  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بابنتي سعد    [ فقالت : يا رسول الله إن هاتين ابنتا سعد  وإن سعدا  قتل يوم أحد  شهيدا  ، وإن عمهما أخذ مالهما ولا تنكحان إلا ولهما مال ، فقال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم : " ارجعي فلعل الله سيقضي في ذلك " ، فنزل ( يوصيكم الله   ) إلى آخرها ، فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عمهما فقال له : " أعط ابنتي سعد  الثلثين وأمهما الثمن وما بقي فهو لك " ، فهذا أول ميراث قسم في الإسلام .   [ ص: 177 ] 

قوله عز وجل : ( يوصيكم الله في أولادكم    ) أي : يعهد إليكم ويفرض عليكم في أولادكم ، أي : في أمر أولادكم إذا متم  ، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين . ( فإن كن ) يعني : المتروكات من الأولاد ، (  نساء فوق اثنتين ) أي : ابنتين فصاعدا ( فوق ) صلة ، كقوله تعالى : " فاضربوا فوق الأعناق   " ( الأنفال - 12 ) ، ( فلهن ثلثا ما ترك وإن كانت   ) يعني : البنت ، ( واحدة ) قراءة العامة بالنصب على خبر كان ، ورفعها أهل المدينة   على معنى : إن وقعت واحدة ، ( فلها النصف ولأبويه   ) يعني لأبوي الميت ، كناية عن غير مذكور ، ( لكل واحد منهما السدس مما ترك إن كان له ولد   ) أراد أن الأب والأم يكون لكل واحد منهما سدس الميراث عند وجود الولد أو ولد الابن ، والأب يكون صاحب فرض ( فإن لم يكن له ولد وورثه أبواه فلأمه الثلث   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    ( فلأمه ) بكسر الهمزة استثقالا للضمة بعد الكسرة ، وقرأ الآخرون بالضم على الأصل ( فإن كان له إخوة    ) اثنان أو أكثر ذكورا أو إناثا ( فلأمه السدس ) والباقي يكون للأب إن  كان معها أب ، والإخوة لا ميراث لهم مع الأب ، ولكنهم يحجبون الأم من الثلث  إلى السدس . 

وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لا يحجب الإخوة الأم من الثلث إلى السدس إلا أن يكونوا ثلاثة ، وقد تفرد به ، وقال : لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فإن كان له إخوة فلأمه السدس    ) ولا يقال للاثنين إخوة ، فنقول اسم الجمع قد يقع على التثنية لأن الجمع  ضم شيء إلى شيء وهو موجود في الاثنين كما قال الله تعالى : " فقد صغت قلوبكما   " ( التحريم - 4 ) ذكر القلب بلفظ الجمع ، وأضافه إلى الاثنين 

قوله تعالى : ( من بعد وصية يوصي بها أو دين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأبو بكر    ( يوصي ) بفتح الصاد على ما لم يسم فاعله ، وكذلك الثانية ، ووافق حفص  في الثانية ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الصاد لأنه جرى ذكر الميت من قبل ، بدليل قوله تعالى : ( من بعد وصية يوصين بها   ) و ( توصون ) 

قال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه " إنكم تقرءون الوصية قبل الدين ، وبدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالدين قبل الوصية   " . وهذا إجماع أن الدين مقدم على الوصية   . ومعنى الآية الجمع لا الترتيب ، وبيان أن   [ ص: 178 ] الميراث مؤخر عن الدين والوصية جميعا ، معناه : من بعد وصية إن كانت ، أو دين إن كان ، فالإرث مؤخر عن كل واحد منهما . 

( آباؤكم وأبناؤكم   ) يعني : الذين يرثونكم آباؤكم وأبناؤكم ، ( لا تدرون أيهم أقرب لكم نفعا    ) أي : لا تعلمون أنهم أنفع لكم في الدين والدنيا فمنكم من يظن أن الأب  أنفع له ، فيكون الابن أنفع له ، ومنكم من يظن أن الابن أنفع له فيكون الأب  أنفع له ، وأنا العالم بمن هو أنفع لكم ، وقد دبرت أمركم على ما فيه  المصلحة فاتبعوه ، وقال  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما : أطوعكم لله عز وجل من الآباء والأبناء أرفعكم درجة يوم  القيامة ، والله تعالى يشفع المؤمنين بعضهم في بعض ، فإن كان الوالد أرفع  درجة في الجنة رفع إليه ولده وإن كان الولد أرفع درجة رفع إليه والده لتقر  بذلك أعينهم ،   ( فريضة من الله   ) أي : ما قدر من المواريث ، ( إن الله كان عليما   ) بأمور العباد ، ( حكيما ) بنصب الأحكام .
( ولكم  نصف ما ترك أزواجكم إن لم يكن لهن ولد فإن كان لهن ولد فلكم الربع مما  تركن من بعد وصية يوصين بها أو دين ولهن الربع مما تركتم إن لم يكن لكم ولد  فإن كان لكم ولد فلهن الثمن مما تركتم من بعد وصية توصون بها أو دين وإن  كان رجل يورث كلالة أو امرأة وله أخ أو أخت فلكل واحد منهما السدس فإن  كانوا أكثر من ذلك فهم شركاء في الثلث من بعد وصية يوصى بها أو دين غير  مضار وصية من الله والله عليم حليم   ( 12 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولكم نصف ما ترك أزواجكم إن لم يكن لهن ولد فإن كان لهن ولد فلكم الربع مما تركن من بعد وصية يوصين بها أو دين   ) وهذا في ميراث الأزواج ، ( ولهن الربع   ) يعني : للزوجات الربع ، ( مما تركتم إن لم يكن لكم ولد فإن كان لكم ولد فلهن الثمن مما تركتم من بعد وصية توصون بها أو دين   ) هذا في ميراث الزوجات وإذا كان للرجل أربع نسوة فهن يشتركن في الربع والثمن . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن كان رجل يورث كلالة أو امرأة   ) تورث كلالة ، ونظم الآية : وإن كان رجل أو   [ ص: 179 ] امرأة يورث كلالة وهو نصب على المصدر ، وقيل : على خبر ما لم يسم فاعله ، وتقديره : إن كان رجل يورث ماله كلالة . 

واختلفوا في الكلالة فذهب أكثر الصحابة إلى أن الكلالة من لا ولد له ولا والد له . وروي عن الشعبي  قال : سئل أبو بكر  رضي  الله عنه عن الكلالة فقال : إني سأقول فيها قولا برأيي فإن كان صوابا فمن  الله وإن كان خطأ فمني ومن الشيطان ، أراه ما خلا الوالد والولد ، فلما  استخلف عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : إني لأستحيي من الله أن أرد شيئا قاله أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه . 

وذهب طاوس  إلى أن الكلالة من لا ولد له ، وهو إحدى الروايتين عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وأحد القولين عن عمر  رضي الله عنه ، واحتج من ذهب إلى هذا بقول الله تعالى : ( قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد   ) وبيانه عند العامة مأخوذ من حديث  جابر بن عبد الله ،  لأن الآية نزلت فيه ولم يكن له يوم نزولها أب ولا ابن ، لأن أباه عبد الله بن حرام  قتل يوم أحد ،  وآية الكلالة نزلت في آخر عمر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فصار شأن جابر  بيانا لمراد الآية لنزولها فيه . 

واختلفوا في أن الكلالة اسم لمن؟ منهم من قال : اسم للميت ، وهو قول علي   وابن مسعود  رضي الله عنهما ، لأنه مات عن ذهاب طرفيه ، فكل عمود نسبه ، ومنهم من قال : اسم للورثة ، وهو قول سعيد بن جبير ،  لأنهم يتكللون الميت من جوانبه ، وليس في عمود نسبه أحد ، كالإكليل يحيط بالرأس ووسط الرأس منه خال ، وعليه يدل حديث جابر  رضي الله عنه حيث قال : إنما يرثني كلالة ، أي : يرثني ورثة ليسوا بولد ولا والد . 

وقال النضر بن شميل    : الكلالة اسم للمال ، وقال أبو الخير    : سأل رجل عقبة  عن الكلالة فقال : ألا تعجبون من هذا يسألني عن الكلالة ، وما أعضل بأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ما أعضلت بهم الكلالة . 

وقال عمر  رضي  الله عنه " ثلاث لأن يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بينهن لنا أحب إلينا  من الدنيا وما فيها : الكلالة والخلافة وأبواب الربا   " . 

وقال معدان بن أبي طلحة    : خطب  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه فقال : إني لا أدع بعدي شيئا أهم عندي من الكلالة ، ما راجعت  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شيء ما راجعته في الكلالة ، وما أغلظ لي  في   [ ص: 180 ] شيء ما أغلظ لي في الكلالة ، حتى طعن بأصبعه في صدري قال : " يا عمر  ألا تكفيك آية الصيف التي في آخر سورة النساء " وإني إن أعش أقض فيها بقضية يقضي بها من يقرأ القرآن ومن لا يقرأ القرآن   . 

وقوله ألا تكفيك آية الصيف؟ أراد : أن الله عز وجل أنزل في الكلالة آيتين  إحداهما في الشتاء وهي التي في أول سورة النساء والأخرى في الصيف ، وهي  التي في آخرها ، وفيها من البيان ما ليس في آية الشتاء ، فلذلك أحاله عليها  . 

قوله تعالى : ( وله أخ أو أخت فلكل واحد منهما السدس   ) أراد به الأخ والأخت من الأم بالاتفاق ، قرأ  سعد بن أبي وقاص     " وله أخ أو أخت من أم " ولم يقل لهما مع ذكر الرجل والمرأة من قبل ، على  عادة العرب إذا ذكرت اسمين ثم أخبرت عنهما ، وكانا في الحكم سواء ربما  أضافت إلى أحدهما ، وربما أضافت إليهما ، كقوله تعالى : " واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة   " ( البقرة - 153 ) ، ( فإن كانوا أكثر من ذلك فهم شركاء في الثلث   ) فيه إجماع أن أولاد الأم إذا كانوا اثنين فصاعدا يشتركون في الثلث ذكرهم وأنثاهم ، قال أبو بكر الصديق  رضي  الله عنه في خطبته : ألا إن الآية التي أنزل الله تعالى في أول سورة  النساء في شأن الفرائض أنزلها في الولد والوالد . والآية الثانية في الزوج  والزوجة والإخوة من الأم ، والآية التي ختم بها سورة النساء في الإخوة  والأخوات من الأب والأم ، والآية التي ختم بها سورة الأنفال أنزلها في أولي  الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله ، ( من بعد وصية يوصى بها أو دين غير مضار   ) أي : غير مدخل الضرر على الورثة بمجاوزته الثلث في الوصية ، قال الحسن  هو أن يوصي بدين ليس عليه ، ( وصية من الله والله عليم حليم ) قال قتادة    : كره الله الضرار في الحياة وعند الموت ، ونهى عنه وقدم فيه   .
( تلك حدود الله ومن يطع الله ورسوله يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك الفوز العظيم   ( 13 ) ومن يعص الله ورسوله ويتعد حدوده يدخله نارا خالدا فيها وله عذاب مهين   ( 14 ) ) 

( تلك حدود الله   ) يعني : ما ذكر من الفروض المحدودة ، ( ومن يطع الله ورسوله يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك الفوز العظيم   ) 

( ومن يعص الله ورسوله ويتعد حدوده يدخله نارا خالدا فيها وله عذاب مهين   ) قرأ أهل   [ ص: 181 ] المدينة   وابن عامر     " ندخله جنات ، وندخله نارا " ، وفي سورة الفتح ( ندخله ) و ( نعذبه )  وفي سورة التغابن ( نكفر ) و ( ندخله ) وفي سورة الطلاق ( ندخله ) بالنون  فيهن ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (86)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 15 إلى الاية 19


( واللاتي  يأتين الفاحشة من نسائكم فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم فإن شهدوا فأمسكوهن  في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا   ( 15 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( واللاتي يأتين الفاحشة ) يعني : الزنا ، ( من نسائكم  فاستشهدوا عليهن أربعة منكم ) يعني : من المسلمين ، وهذا خطاب للحكام ، أي :  فاطلبوا عليهن أربعة من الشهود ، وفيه بيان أن الزنا لا يثبت إلا بأربعة من الشهود   . ( فإن شهدوا فأمسكوهن ) فاحبسوهن ، ( في البيوت حتى يتوفاهن الموت أو يجعل الله لهن سبيلا   ) وهذا كان في أول الإسلام قبل نزول الحدود ، كانت المرأة إذا زنت حبست في البيت حتى تموت ، ثم نسخ ذلك في حق البكر بالجلد والتغريب ، وفي حق الثيب بالجلد والرجم . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه أخبرنا عبد الوهاب  عن يونس  عن الحسن  عن عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " خذوا عني خذوا عني : قد جعل الله لهن سبيلا ، البكر بالبكر جلد مائة وتغريب عام ، والثيب بالثيب جلد مائة والرجم " ، قال  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه : وقد حدثني الثقة أن الحسن  كان يدخل بينه وبين عبادة  حطان الرقاشي ،  ولا أدري أدخله عبد الوهاب  بينهما فنزل عن كتابي أم لا . 

قال شيخنا الإمام : الحديث صحيح رواه مسلم بن الحجاج  عن  محمد بن المثنى  عن عبد الأعلى  عن سعيد  عن قتادة  عن الحسن  عن حطان بن عبد الله  عن عبادة  ، ثم نسخ الجلد في حق الثيب وبقي الرجم عند أكثر أهل العلم . 

وذهب طائفة إلى أنه يجمع بينهما . روي عن علي  رضي الله عنه : أنه جلد شراحة الهمدانية  يوم   [ ص: 182 ] الخميس مائة ثم رجمها يوم الجمعة ، وقال : " جلدتها بكتاب الله ورجمتها بسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم "   . 

وعامة العلماء على أن الثيب لا يجلد مع الرجم لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجم ماعزا  والغامدية  ولم يجلدهما . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه : التغريب أيضا منسوخ في حق البكر . وأكثر أهل العلم على أنه ثابت ، روى نافع  عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب وغرب ، وأن أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه ضرب وغرب ، وأن عمر  رضي الله عنه ضرب وغرب . 

واختلفوا في أن الإمساك في البيت كان حدا فنسخ أم كان حبسا ليظهر الحد؟ على قولين .
( واللذان يأتيانها منكم فآذوهما فإن تابا وأصلحا فأعرضوا عنهما إن الله كان توابا رحيما   ( 16 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( واللذان يأتيانها منكم   ) يعني : الرجل والمرأة ، والهاء راجعة إلى الفاحشة ، قرأ ابن كثير    " اللذان ، واللذين ، وهاتان ، وهذان " مشددة النون للتأكيد ، ووافقه أهل البصرة  في ( فذانك ) والآخرون بالتخفيف ، قال أبو عبيد    : خص أبو عمرو    ( فذانك ) بالتشديد لقلة الحروف في الاسم ( فآذوهما ) قال عطاء  وقتادة    : فعيروهما باللسان : أما خفت الله؟ أما استحييت من الله حيث زنيت؟ قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : سبوهما واشتموهما ، قال ابن عباس    : هو باللسان واليد يؤذى بالتعيير وضرب النعال . 

فإن قيل : ذكر الحبس في الآية الأولى وذكر في هذه الآية الإيذاء ، فكيف وجه  الجمع؟ . قيل : الآية الأولى في النساء وهذه في الرجال ، وهو قول مجاهد ،  وقيل : الآية الأولى في الثيب وهذه في البكر . 

( فإن تابا ) من الفاحشة ( وأصلحا ) العمل فيما بعد ، ( فأعرضوا عنهما ) فلا تؤذوهما ، ( إن الله كان توابا رحيما   ) 

وهذا كله كان قبل نزول الحدود ، فنسخت بالجلد والرجم ، فالجلد في القرآن قال الله تعالى : " الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة   " ( النور - 2 ) والرجم في السنة . أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أخبرنا أبو علي زاهر بن أحمد السرخسي ،  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن ابن شهاب ،  عن عبيد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود ،  عن  أبي هريرة  وزيد بن   [ ص: 183 ] خالد الجهني  رضي الله عنهما أنهما أخبراه أن  رجلين اختصما إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال أحدهما : اقض يا رسول  الله بيننا بكتاب الله ، وقال الآخر وكان أفقههما : أجل يا رسول الله فاقض  بيننا بكتاب الله ، وائذن لي أن أتكلم ، قال : تكلم ، قال : إن ابني كان  عسيفا على هذا ، فزنى بامرأته فأخبروني أن على ابني الرجم ، فافتديت منه  بمائة شاة وبجارية لي ، ثم إني سألت أهل العلم فأخبروني أنما على ابني جلد  مائة وتغريب سنة ، وإنما الرجم على امرأته ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : " أما والذي نفسي بيده لأقضين بينكما بكتاب الله ، أما غنمك وجاريتك  فرد عليك ، وجلد ابنه مائة وغربه عاما ، وأمر أنيسا الأسلمي أن يأتي امرأة  الآخر فإن اعترفت رجمها " فاعترفت ، فرجمها   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ،  حدثني إبراهيم بن سعد  عن صالح  عن ابن شهاب  عن عبيد بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود  عن ابن عباس  قال : قال عمر  رضي الله عنه " أن الله تعالى بعث محمدا  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحق وأنزل عليه الكتاب ، فكان مما أنزل الله  تعالى آية الرجم فقرأناها وعقلناها ووعيناها ، رجم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ورجمنا بعده ، فأخشى إن طال بالناس زمان أن يقول قائل : والله ما نجد  آية الرجم في كتاب الله تعالى ، فيضلوا بترك فريضة أنزلها الله تعالى ،  والرجم في كتاب الله تعالى حق على من زنى إذا أحصن من الرجال والنساء ، إذا  قامت البينة أو كان الحبل أو الاعتراف   " . 

وجملة حد الزنا    : أن الزاني إذا كان محصنا - وهو الذي اجتمع فيه أربعة أوصاف : العقل  والبلوغ والحرية والإصابة بالنكاح الصحيح - فحده الرجم ، مسلما كان أو ذميا  ، وهو المراد من الثيب المذكور في الحديث ، وذهب أصحاب الرأي  إلى  أن الإسلام من شرائط الإحصان ، ولا يرجم الذمي ، وقد صح عن رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أنه رجم يهوديين زنيا ، وكانا قد أحصنا . 

وإن كان الزاني غير محصن بأن  لم تجتمع فيه هذه الأوصاف نظر : إن كان غير بالغ أو كان مجنونا فلا حد  عليه ، وإن كان حرا عاقلا بالغا ، غير أنه لم يصب بنكاح صحيح فعليه جلد  مائة وتغريب عام ، وإن كان عبدا فعليه جلد خمسين ، وفي تغريبه قولان ، إن  قلنا يغرب ، فيه قولان ، أصحهما نصف سنة ، كما يجلد خمسين على نصف حد الحر .
[ ص: 184 ]   ( إنما التوبة على الله للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة ثم يتوبون من قريب فأولئك يتوب الله عليهم وكان الله عليما حكيما   ( 17 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إنما التوبة على الله   ) قال الحسن    : يعني التوبة التي يقبلها ، فيكون على بمعنى عند ، وقيل : من الله ، ( للذين يعملون السوء بجهالة   ) قال قتادة     : أجمع أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن كل ما عصي به الله فهو  جهالة عمدا كان أو لم يكن ، وكل من عصى الله فهو جاهل . وقال مجاهد    : المراد من الآية : العمد ، قال الكلبي    : لم يجهل أنه ذنب لكنه جهل عقوبته ، وقيل : معنى الجهالة : اختيارهم اللذة الفانية على اللذة الباقية . 

( ثم يتوبون من قريب   ) قيل : معناه قبل أن يحيط السوء بحسناته فيحبطها ، وقال  السدي  والكلبي    : القريب : أن يتوب في صحته قبل مرض موته ، وقال عكرمة    : قبل الموت ، وقال الضحاك    : قبل معاينة ملك الموت . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ،  أنا علي بن الجعد ،  أنا  ابن ثوبان وهو عبد الرحمن بن ثابت بن ثوبان  عن أبيه عن مكحول ،  عن  جبير بن نفير ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " إن الله تعالى يقبل توبة العبد ما لم يغرغر "   . 

وأخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني ،  أنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أنا أبو الأسود ،  أنا ابن لهيعة ،  عن دراج ،  عن أبي الهيثم ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :    " إن الشيطان قال : وعزتك يا رب لا أبرح أغوي عبادك ما دامت أرواحهم في  أجسادهم ، فقال الرب : وعزتي وجلالي وارتفاع مكاني لا أزال أغفر لهم ما  استغفروني "   .   [ ص: 185 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( فأولئك يتوب الله عليهم وكان الله عليما حكيما   ) . 
( وليست  التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت قال إني تبت الآن  ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار أولئك أعتدنا لهم عذابا أليما   ( 18 ) يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا يحل لكم أن ترثوا النساء كرها ولا تعضلوهن لتذهبوا  ببعض ما آتيتموهن إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة وعاشروهن بالمعروف فإن  كرهتموهن فعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا ويجعل الله فيه خيرا كثيرا   ( 19 ) ) 

( وليست التوبة للذين يعملون السيئات   ) يعني : المعاصي ( حتى إذا حضر أحدهم الموت   ) ووقع في النزع ، ( قال إني تبت الآن   ) وهي حالة السوق حين تساق روحه ، لا يقبل من كافر إيمان ولا من عاص توبة ، قال الله تعالى : " فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا   " ( غافر - 85 ) ، ولذلك لم ينفع إيمان فرعون  حين أدركه الغرق . ( ولا الذين يموتون وهم كفار أولئك أعتدنا   ) أي : هيأنا وأعددنا ، ( لهم عذابا أليما   ) 

( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يحل لكم أن ترثوا النساء كرها    ) نزلت في أهل المدينة كانوا في الجاهلية وفي أول الإسلام ، إذا مات  الرجل وله امرأة جاء ابنه من غيرها أو قريبه من عصبته فألقى ثوبه على تلك  المرأة وعلى خبائها ، فصار أحق بها من نفسها ومن غيره ، فإن شاء تزوجها  بغير صداق إلا الصداق الأول الذي أصدقها الميت ، وإن شاء زوجها غيره وأخذ  صداقها ، وإن شاء عضلها ومنعها من الأزواج يضارها لتفتدي منه بما ورثته من  الميت ، أو تموت هي فيرثها ، فإن ذهبت المرأة إلى أهلها قبل أن يلقي عليها  ولي زوجها ثوبه فهي أحق بنفسها ، فكانوا على هذا حتى توفي أبو قيس بن الأسلت الأنصاري  وترك امرأته كبيشة بنت معن الأنصارية ،  فقام ابن له من غيرها يقال له حصن ،  وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : اسمه قيس بن أبي قيس ،  فطرح ثوبه عليها فورث نكاحها ، ثم تركها ولم ينفق عليها ، يضارها لتفتدي منه ، فأتت كبيشة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : يا رسول الله إن أبا قيس  توفي  وورث نكاحي ابنه فلا هو ينفق علي ولا يدخل بي ولا يخلي سبيلي ، فقال : "  اقعدي في بيتك حتى يأتي فيك أمر الله " ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية :   [ ص: 186 ] 

( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يحل لكم أن ترثوا النساء كرها   )   . 

قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : كرها بضم الكاف ، هاهنا وفي التوبة وقرأ الباقون بالفتح ، قال الكسائي    : هما لغتان . قال الفراء : الكره بالفتح ما أكره عليه ، وبالضم ما كان من قبل نفسه من المشقة . 

( ولا تعضلوهن لتذهبوا ببعض ما آتيتموهن   ) أي : لا تمنعوهن من الأزواج لتضجر فتفتدي ببعض مالها ، قيل : هذا خطاب لأولياء الميت ، والصحيح أنه خطاب للأزواج . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله  عنهما : هذا في الرجل تكون له المرأة وهو كاره لصحبتها ولها عليه مهر  فيضارها لتفتدي وترد إليه ما ساق إليها من المهر ، فنهى الله تعالى عن ذلك ،  ثم قال : ( إلا أن يأتين بفاحشة مبينة   ) فحينئذ يحل لكم إضرارهن ليفتدين منكم . 

واختلفوا في الفاحشة ، قال ابن مسعود  وقتادة    : هي النشوز ، وقال بعضهم وهو قول الحسن    : هي الزنا ، يعني : المرأة إذا نشزت ، أو زنت حل للزوج أن يسألها الخلع ، وقال عطاء    : كان الرجل إذا أصابت امرأته فاحشة أخذ منها ما ساق إليها وأخرجها ، فنسخ الله تعالى ذلك بالحدود . 

وقرأ ابن كثير  وأبو بكر    " مبينة ومبينات " بفتح الياء ، ووافق أهل المدينة  والبصرة  في " مبينات " والباقون بكسرها ، . 

( وعاشروهن بالمعروف   ) قال الحسن    : رجع إلى أول الكلام ، يعني ( وآتوا النساء صدقاتهن نحلة   ( وعاشروهن بالمعروف   ) والمعاشرة بالمعروف : هي الإجمال في القول والمبيت والنفقة ، وقيل : هو أن يتصنع لها كما تتصنع له ، ( فإن كرهتموهن فعسى أن تكرهوا شيئا ويجعل الله فيه خيرا كثيرا   ) قيل : هو ولد صالح ، أو يعطفه الله عليها .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (87)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 20 إلى الاية 24


( وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج وآتيتم إحداهن قنطارا فلا تأخذوا منه شيئا أتأخذونه بهتانا وإثما مبينا   ( 20 ) ) 

( وإن أردتم استبدال زوج مكان زوج   ) أراد بالزوج الزوجة ولم يكن من قبلها نشوز ولا فاحشة ، ( وآتيتم إحداهن قنطارا    ) وهو المال الكثير ، صداقا ، ( فلا تأخذوا منه ) من القنطار ، ( شيئا  أتأخذونه ) استفهام بمعنى التوبيخ ، ( بهتانا وإثما مبينا ) انتصابهما من  وجهين أحدهما بنزع الخافض ، والثاني بالإضمار تقديره : تصيبون في أخذه  بهتانا وإثما ثم قال : ( وكيف تأخذونه )   [ ص: 187 ]   ( وكيف تأخذونه وقد أفضى بعضكم إلى بعض وأخذن منكم ميثاقا غليظا   ( 21 ) ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء إلا ما قد سلف إنه كان فاحشة ومقتا وساء سبيلا   ( 22 ) ) 

( وكيف تأخذونه ) على طريق الاستعظام ، ( وقد أفضى بعضكم إلى بعض ) أراد به  المجامعة ، ولكن الله حيي يكني ، وأصل الإفضاء : الوصول إلى الشيء من غير  واسطة . 

( وأخذن منكم ميثاقا غليظا   ) قال الحسن   وابن سيرين  والضحاك  وقتادة    : هو قول الولي عند العقد : زوجتكها على ما أخذ الله للنساء على الرجال من إمساك بمعروف أو تسريح بإحسان ، وقال الشعبي  وعكرمة    : هو ما روي عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :   " اتقوا الله في النساء فإنكم أخذتموهن بأمانة الله تعالى واستحللتم فروجهن بكلمة الله تعالى "   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء   ) كان أهل الجاهلية ينكحون أزواج آبائهم ، قال  الأشعث بن سوار    : توفي أبو قيس  وكان من صالحي الأنصار فخطب ابنه قيس  امرأة  أبيه فقالت : إني اتخذتك ولدا وأنت من صالحي قومك ، ولكني آتي رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أستأمره ، فأتته فأخبرته ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء إلا ما قد سلف   ) ، قيل : بعد ما سلف ، وقيل : معناه لكن ما سلف ، أي : ما مضى في الجاهلية فهو معفو عنه ، ( إنه كان فاحشة    ) أي : إنه فاحشة ، و " كان " فيه صلة ، والفاحشة أقبح المعاصي ، ( ومقتا  ) أي : يورث مقت الله ، والمقت : أشد البغض ، ( وساء سبيلا ) وبئس ذلك  طريقا وكانت العرب تقول لولد الرجل من امرأة أبيه ( مقيت ) وكان منهم الأشعث بن قيس  وأبو معيط بن أبي عمرو بن أمية    . 

أخبرنا محمد بن الحسن المروزي ،  أخبرنا أبو سهل محمد بن عمرو السجزي ،  أنا الإمام أبو سليمان الخطابي ،  أنا أحمد بن هشام الحضرمي ،  أنا  أحمد بن عبد الجبار العطاردي ،  عن  حفص بن غياث ،  عن أشعث بن سوار ،  عن عدي بن ثابت ،  عن  البراء بن عازب  قال : مر بي خالي ومعه لواء فقلت : أين تذهب؟ قال : بعثني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى رجل تزوج امرأة أبيه آتيه برأسه "   .
[ ص: 188 ]   ( حرمت  عليكم أمهاتكم وبناتكم وأخواتكم وعماتكم وخالاتكم وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت  وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة وأمهات نسائكم وربائبكم  اللاتي في حجوركم من نسائكم اللاتي دخلتم بهن فإن لم تكونوا دخلتم بهن فلا  جناح عليكم وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين إلا ما  قد سلف إن الله كان غفورا رحيما   ( 23 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم   ) الآية ، بين الله تعالى في هذه الآية المحرمات بسبب الوصلة ، وجملة المحرمات في كتاب الله تعالى أربع عشرة   : سبع بالنسب ، وسبع بالسبب . 

فأما السبع بالسبب فمنها اثنتان بالرضاع وأربع بالصهرية والسابعة المحصنات ، وهن ذوات الأزواج . 

وأما السبع بالنسب فقوله تعالى : ( حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم    ) وهي جمع أم فيدخل فيهن الجدات وإن علون من قبل الأم ومن قبل الأب ، (  وبناتكم ) جمع : البنت ، فيدخل فيهن بنات الأولاد وإن سفلن ، ( وأخواتكم )  جمع الأخت سواء كانت من قبل الأب والأم أو من قبل أحدهما ، ( وعماتكم ) جمع  العمة ، ويدخل فيهن جميع أخوات آبائك وأجدادك وإن علون ، ( وخالاتكم ) جمع  خالة ، ويدخل فيهن جميع أخوات أمهاتك وجداتك ، ( وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت )  ويدخل فيهن بنات أولاد الأخ والأخت وإن سفلن ، وجملته : أنه يحرم على  الرجل أصوله وفصوله وفصول أول أصوله وأول فصل من كل أصل بعده ، والأصول هي  الأمهات والجدات ، والفصول البنات وبنات الأولاد ، وفصول أول أصوله هي  الأخوات وبنات الإخوة والأخوات ، وأول فصل من كل أصل بعده هن العمات  والخالات وإن علون . 

وأما المحرمات بالرضاع فقوله تعالى : ( وأمهاتكم اللاتي أرضعنكم وأخواتكم من الرضاعة   )   [ ص: 189 ] 

وجملته : أنه يحرم من الرضاعة ما يحرم من النسب ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن  عبد الله بن دينار ،  عن سليمان بن يسار  عن عروة بن الزبير  عن عائشة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " يحرم من الرضاعة ما يحرم من الولادة "   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  قال : أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر ،  عن عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن ،  عن عائشة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها أخبرتها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عندها وأنها سمعت صوت رجل يستأذن في بيت حفصة ،  فقالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها فقلت : يا رسول الله لو كان فلان حيا - لعمها من الرضاعة - أيدخل علي؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله نعم إن الرضاعة تحرم ما يحرم من الولادة   . 

وإنما تثبت حرمة الرضاع بشرطين أحدهما : أن يكون قبل استكمال المولود حولين ، لقوله تعالى " والوالدات يرضعن أولادهن حولين كاملين   " ( البقرة - 233 ) وروي عن أم سلمة  رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لا يحرم من الرضاع إلا ما فتق الأمعاء "   . وعن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لا رضاع إلا ما أنشز العظم وأنبت اللحم " ، وإنما يكون هذا في حال الصغر . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه : مدة الرضاع ثلاثون شهرا ، لقوله تعالى : " وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون شهرا   " ( الأحقاف - 15 ) ، وهو عند الأكثرين لأقل مدة الحمل ، وأكثر مدة الرضاع وأقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر . 

والشرط الثاني أن يوجد خمس رضعات متفرقات ، يروى ذلك عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، وبه قال عبد الله بن الزبير  وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  رحمه الله تعالى . 

وذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أن قليل الرضاع وكثيره يحرم ، وهو قول ابن عباس   وابن عمر ،  وبه قال   [ ص: 190 ]  سعيد بن المسيب  وإليه ذهب  سفيان الثوري ،   ومالك ،   والأوزاعي   وعبد الله بن المبارك  وأصحاب الرأي    . 

واحتج من ذهب إلى أن القليل لا يحرم بما أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم ،  أنا أنس بن عياض ،  عن  هشام بن عروة ،  عن أبيه ، عن عبد الله بن الزبير  يحدث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لا تحرم المصة من الرضاع والمصتان " هكذا روى بعضهم هذا الحديث ، ورواه  عبد الله بن أبي مليكة  عن عبد الله بن الزبير  عن عائشة رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو الصحيح . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمر بن حزم ،  عن  عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن ،  عن عائشة  أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها أنها قالت  : كان فيما أنزل الله في القرآن عشر رضعات معلومات يحرمن ، ثم نسخن بخمس  معلومات ، فتوفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهن فيما يقرأ من القرآن   . 

وأما المحرمات بالصهرية فقوله  : ( وأمهات نسائكم ) وجملته : أن كل من عقد النكاح على امرأة تحرم على  الناكح أمهات المنكوحة وجداتها وإن علون من الرضاعة والنسب بنفس العقد . 

( وربائبكم اللاتي في حجوركم من نسائكم اللاتي دخلتم بهن    ) والربائب جمع : ربيبة : وهي بنت المرأة ، سميت ربيبة لتربيته إياها ،  وقوله : ( في حجوركم ) أي : في تربيتكم ، يقال : فلان في حجر فلان إذا كان  في تربيته ، ( دخلتم بهن ) أي : جامعتموهن . 

ويحرم عليه أيضا بنات المنكوحة وبنات أولادها ، وإن سفلن من الرضاع والنسب  بعد الدخول بالمنكوحة ، حتى لو فارق المنكوحة قبل الدخول بها أو ماتت جاز  له أن ينكح بنتها ، [ ولا يجوز له أن ينكح أمها ] لأن الله تعالى أطلق  تحريم الأمهات وقال في تحريم الربائب . 

( فإن لم تكونوا دخلتم بهن فلا جناح عليكم   ) يعني : في نكاح بناتهن إذا فارقتموهن أو متن ، وقال علي رضي الله عنه : أم المرأة لا تحرم إلا بالدخول بالبنت كالربيبة . 

( وحلائل أبنائكم الذين من أصلابكم   ) يعني : أزواج أبنائكم ، واحدتها : حليلة ، والذكر حليل ،   [ ص: 191 ] سميا  بذلك لأن كل واحد منهما [ حلال لصاحبه ، وقيل : سميا بذلك لأن كل واحد  منهما ] يحل حيث يحل صاحبه من الحلول وهو النزول ، وقيل : إن كل واحد منهما  يحل إزار صاحبه من الحل وهو ضد العقل . 

وجملته : أنه يحرم على الرجل حلائل أبنائه وأبناء أولاده وإن  سفلوا من الرضاع والنسب بنفس العقد ، وإنما قال " من أصلابكم " ليعلم أن  حليلة المتبنى لا تحرم على الرجل الذي تبناه ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم تزوج امرأة زيد بن حارثة ،  وكان زيد  تبناه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

والرابع من المحرمات بالصهرية : حليلة الأب والجد وإن علا فيحرم على الولد وولد الولد بنفس العقد سواء كان الأب من الرضاع أو من النسب ، لقوله تعالى : ( ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء   ) وقد سبق ذكره . 

وكل امرأة تحرم عليك بعقد النكاح تحرم بالوطء في ملك اليمين ، والوطء  بشبهة النكاح ، حتى لو وطئ امرأة بالشبهة أو جارية بملك اليمين فتحرم على  الواطئ أم الموطوءة وابنتها وتحرم الموطوءة على أب الواطئ وعلى ابنه . 

ولو زنى بامرأة فقد اختلف فيه أهل العلم   : فذهبت جماعة إلى أنه لا تحرم على الزاني أم المزني بها وابنتها ، وتحرم الزانية على أب الزاني وابنه ، وهو قول علي   وابن مسعود   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب  وعروة   والزهري ،  وإليه ذهب مالك   والشافعي  رحمهم الله تعالى . 

وذهب قوم إلى التحريم ، يروى ذلك عن عمران بن حصين   وأبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال جابر بن زيد  والحسن  وهو قول أصحاب الرأي    . 

ولو لمس امرأة بشهوة أو قبلها ، فهل يجعل ذلك كالدخول في إثبات حرمة المصاهرة؟ وكذلك لو لمس امرأة بشهوة فهل يجعل كالوطء في تحريم الربيبة؟ فيه قولان ، أصحهما وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم : أنه تثبت به الحرمة ، والثاني : لا تثبت كما لا تثبت بالنظر بالشهوة . 

قوله تعالى : ( وأن تجمعوا بين الأختين   ) لا يجوز للرجل أن يجمع بين الأختين في النكاح سواء كانت الأخوة بينهما بالنسب أو بالرضاع ، فإذا نكح امرأة ثم طلقها بائنا جاز له نكاح أختها ، وكذلك لو ملك أختين بملك اليمين لم يجز له أن يجمع بينهما في الوطء ، فإذا وطئ إحداهما لم يحل له وطء الأخرى حتى يحرم الأولى على نفسه . 

وكذلك لا يجوز أن يجمع بين المرأة وعمتها ولا بين المرأة وخالتها ، لما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،   [ ص: 192 ] أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن  أبي الزناد ،  عن  الأعرج ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لا يجمع بين المرأة وعمتها ، ولا بين المرأة وخالتها "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( إلا ما قد سلف ) يعني : لكن ما مضى فهو معفو عنه ، لأنهم كانوا يفعلونه قبل الإسلام ، وقال عطاء   والسدي    : إلا ما كان من يعقوب  عليه السلام فإنه جمع بين ليا أم يهوذا  وراحيل أم يوسف ،   وكانتا أختين . ( إن الله كان غفورا رحيما   ) .
( والمحصنات  من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم كتاب الله عليكم وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم أن  تبتغوا بأموالكم محصنين غير مسافحين فما استمتعتم به منهن فآتوهن أجورهن  فريضة ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم به من بعد الفريضة إن الله كان عليما  حكيما   ( 24 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( والمحصنات من النساء إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم   ) يعني : ذوات الأزواج ، لا يحل للغير نكاحهن قبل مفارقة الأزواج ، وهذه السابعة من النساء اللاتي حرمت بالسبب . 

قال أبو سعيد الخدري    :  نزلت في نساء كن يهاجرن إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولهن أزواج  فيتزوجهن بعض المسلمين ، ثم قدم أزواجهن مهاجرين فنهى الله المسلمين عن  نكاحهن ، ثم استثنى فقال : ( إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم    ) يعني : السبايا اللواتي سبين ولهن أزواج في دار الحرب فيحل لمالكهن  وطؤهن بعد الاستبراء ، لأن بالسبي يرتفع النكاح بينها وبين زوجها . 

قال أبو سعيد الخدري    : بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين جيشا إلى أوطاس  فأصابوا سبايا لهن أزواج من المشركين ، فكرهوا غشيانهن ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

وقال عطاء    : أراد بقوله ( إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ) أن تكون أمته في نكاح عبده فيجوز أن ينزعها منه .   [ ص: 193 ] 

وقيل : أراد بالمحصنات الحرائر ، ومعناه : أن ما فوق الأربع حرام منهن إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم ، فإنه لا عدد عليكم في الجواري . 

قوله تعالى : ( كتاب الله عليكم ) نصب على المصدر ، أي : كتب الله عليكم  كتاب الله ، وقيل : نصب على الإغراء ، أي : الزموا كتاب الله عليكم ، أي :  فرض الله تعالى . 

قوله تعالى : ( وأحل لكم ما وراء ذلكم   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص     " أحل " بضم الأول وكسر الحاء ، لقوله ( حرمت عليكم ) وقرأ الآخرون  بالنصب ، أي : أحل الله لكم ما وراء ذلكم ، أي : ما سوى ذلكم الذي ذكرت من  المحرمات ، ( أن تبتغوا ) تطلبوا ، ( بأموالكم ) أي تنكحوا بصداق أو تشتروا  بثمن ، ( محصنين ) أي : متزوجين أو متعففين ، ( غير مسافحين ) أي : غير  زانين ، مأخوذ من سفح الماء وصبه وهو المني ، ( فما استمتعتم به منهن )  اختلفوا في معناه ، فقال الحسن  ومجاهد    : أراد ما انتفعتم وتلذذتم بالجماع من النساء بالنكاح الصحيح ، ( فآتوهن أجورهن   ) أي : مهورهن ، وقال آخرون : هو نكاح المتعة وهو  أن ينكح امرأة إلى مدة فإذا انقضت تلك المدة بانت منه بلا طلاق ، وتستبرئ  رحمها وليس بينهما ميراث ، وكان ذلك مباحا في ابتداء الإسلام ، ثم نهى عنه  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي ،  أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  أنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  أنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير ،  أنا أبي ، أنا عبد العزيز بن عمر ،  حدثني الربيع بن سبرة الجهني ،  أن أباه حدثه أنه كان مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :    " يا أيها الناس إني كنت أذنت لكم في الاستمتاع من النساء ، وإن الله  تعالى قد حرم ذلك إلى يوم القيامة ، فمن كان عنده منهن شيء فليخل سبيله ولا  تأخذوا مما آتيتموهن شيئا "   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن ابن شهاب ،  عن عبد الله  والحسن ابني محمد بن علي ،  عن أبيهما ، عن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن متعة النساء يوم خيبر ،  وعن أكل لحوم الحمر الإنسية   . 

وإلى هذا ذهب عامة أهل العلم : أن نكاح المتعة حرام ، والآية منسوخة .   [ ص: 194 ] 

وكان ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما يذهب إلى أن الآية محكمة ، ويرخص في نكاح المتعة   . وروي عن  أبي نضرة  قال سألت ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن المتعة ، فقال : أما تقرأ في سورة النساء : " فما استمتعتم به منهن إلى أجل مسمى " ؟ قلت : لا أقرأها هكذا ، قال ابن عباس    : هكذا أنزل الله ، ثلاث مرات   . 

وقيل : إن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما رجع عن ذلك . 

وروى سالم  عن عبد الله بن عمر  أن  عمر بن الخطاب  صعد  المنبر فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، وقال : ما بال رجال ينكحون هذه المتعة وقد  نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها؟ ، لا أجد رجلا نكحها إلا رجمته  بالحجارة ، وقال : هدم المتعة النكاح والطلاق والعدة والميراث   . 

قال الربيع بن سليمان    : سمعت  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه يقول : لا أعلم في الإسلام شيئا أحل ثم حرم ثم أحل ثم حرم غير المتعة . 

قوله تعالى : ( فآتوهن أجورهن   ) أي : مهورهن ، ( فريضة ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم به من بعد الفريضة   ) فمن حمل ما قبله على نكاح المتعة أراد أنهما [ إذا عقد عقدا إلى أجل بمال ]   [ ص: 195 ] 

فإذا تم الأجل فإن شاءت المرأة زادت في الأجل وزاد الرجل في الأجر ، وإن لم  يتراضيا فارقها ، ومن حمل الآية على الاستمتاع بالنكاح الصحيح ، قال  المراد بقوله ( ولا جناح عليكم فيما تراضيتم به   ) الإبراء عن المهر والافتداء والاعتياض ( إن الله كان عليما حكيما ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (88)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 25 إلى الاية 29


[ فصل في قدر الصداق وفيما يستحب منه ] 

اعلم أنه لا تقدير لأكثر الصداق لقوله تعالى : ( وآتيتم إحداهن قنطارا فلا تأخذوا منه شيئا   ) والمستحب أن لا يغالى فيه ، قال  عمر بن الخطاب     : ألا لا تغالوا صدقة النساء فإنها لو كانت مكرمة في الدنيا وتقوى عند  الله لكان أولاكم بها نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما علمت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم نكح شيئا من نسائه ولا أنكح شيئا من بناته على أكثر من  اثنتي عشرة أوقية   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا جعفر بن محمد المفلس ،  أنا هارون بن إسحاق ،  أنا يحيى بن محمد الحارثي ،  أنا  عبد العزيز بن محمد ،  عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهادي ،  عن محمد بن إبراهيم ،  عن أبي سلمة  قال : سألت عائشة  رضي الله عنها كم كان صداق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأزواجه؟ قالت  : كان صداقه لأزواجه اثنتي عشرة أوقية ونشا ، قالت : أتدري ما النش؟ قلت :  لا قالت : نصف أوقية ، فتلك خمسمائة درهم ، هذا صداق النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم لأزواجه   . 

أما أقل الصداق فقد اختلفوا فيه : فذهب جماعة إلى أنه لا تقدير لأقله ، بل ما جاز أن يكون مبيعا أو ثمنا جاز أن يكون صداقا ، وهو قول ربيعة   وسفيان الثوري   والشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق ،  قال  عمر بن الخطاب    : في ثلاث قبضات زبيب مهر ، وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : لو أصدقها سوطا جاز . 

وقال قوم : يتقدر : بنصاب السرقة ، وهو قول مالك   وأبي حنيفة ،  غير أن نصاب السرقة عند مالك  ثلاثة دراهم وعند أبي حنيفة  عشرة دراهم . 

والدليل على أنه لا يتقدر : ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  قال : أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن أبي حازم ،  عن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءته امرأة فقالت : يا رسول الله إني قد وهبت نفسي لك ، فقامت قياما طويلا فقام   [ ص: 196 ] رجل  فقال : يا رسول الله زوجنيها إن لم يكن لك فيها حاجة ، فقال رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم " هل عندك من شيء تصدقها " ؟ قال : ما عندي إلا إزاري هذا ،  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن أعطيتها جلست لا إزار لك ،  فالتمس شيئا " ، فقال : ما أجد ، فقال : " فالتمس ولو خاتما من حديد " ،  فالتمس فلم يجد شيئا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هل معك من  القرآن شيء " ؟ قال : نعم سورة كذا وسورة كذا - لسور سماها - فقال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم : " قد زوجتكها بما معك من القرآن "   . 

وفيه دليل على أنه لا تقدير لأقل الصداق ، لأنه قال :   " التمس شيئا " فهذا يدل على جواز أي شيء كان من المال ، وقال :   " ولو خاتما من حديد " ولا قيمة لخاتم الحديد إلا القليل التافه . 

وفي الحديث دليل على أنه يجوز تعليم القرآن صداقا وهو قول  الشافعي  رحمه الله ، وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أنه لا يجوز ، وهو قول أصحاب الرأي ،  وكل عمل جاز الاستئجار عليه مثل البناء والخياطة وغير ذلك من الأعمال جاز أن يجعل صداقا ، ولم يجوز أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه أن يجعل منفعة الحر صداقا ، والحديث حجة لمن جوزه بعدما أخبر الله تعالى عن شعيب  عليه السلام حيث زوج ابنته من موسى  عليهما السلام على العمل ، فقال : " إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج " ( القصص - 27 ) .
( ومن  لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من  فتياتكم المؤمنات والله أعلم بإيمانكم بعضكم من بعض فانكحوهن بإذن أهلهن  وآتوهن أجورهن بالمعروف محصنات غير مسافحات ولا متخذات أخدان فإذا أحصن فإن  أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات من العذاب ذلك لمن خشي العنت منكم  وأن تصبروا خير لكم والله غفور رحيم   ( 25 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا   ) أي : فضلا وسعة ، ( أن ينكح المحصنات   ) الحرائر ( المؤمنات ) قرأ الكسائي    ( المحصنات ) بكسر الصاد حيث كان ، إلا قوله في هذه السورة والمحصنات من النساء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح جميعها ، ( فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم   ) إمائكم ، ( المؤمنات )   [ ص: 197 ] أي : من لم يقدر على مهر الحرة المؤمنة ، فليتزوج الأمة المؤمنة . 

وفيه دليل على أنه لا يجوز للحر نكاح الأمة إلا بشرطين ، أحدهما : أن لا يجد مهر حرة ، والثاني أن يكون خائفا على نفسه من العنت ، وهو الزنا ، لقوله تعالى في آخر الآية : ( ذلك لمن خشي العنت منكم   ) وهو قول جابر  رضي الله عنه ، وبه قال طاوس   وعمرو بن دينار ،  وإليه ذهب مالك   والشافعي    . 

وجوز أصحاب الرأي  للحر نكاح الأمة إلا أن تكون في نكاحه حرة ، أما العبد فيجوز له نكاح الأمة وإن كان في نكاحه حرة أو أمة ، وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه لا يجوز إذا كانت تحته حرة ، كما يقول في الحر . 

وفي الآية دليل على أنه لا يجوز للمسلم نكاح الأمة الكتابية لأنه قال ( فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات   ) جوز نكاح الأمة بشرط أن تكون مؤمنة ، وقال في موضع آخر : " وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم وطعامكم حل لهم والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب   " ( المائدة - 5 ) أي : الحرائر ، جوز نكاح الكتابية ، بشرط أن تكون حرة ، وجوز أصحاب الرأي  للمسلم نكاح الأمة الكتابية ، وبالاتفاق يجوز وطؤها بملك اليمين . 

[ ( والله أعلم بإيمانكم   ) أي : لا تتعرضوا للباطن في الإيمان وخذوا بالظاهر فإن الله أعلم بإيمانكم ] . 

( بعضكم من بعض ) قيل : بعضكم إخوة لبعض ، وقيل : كلكم من نفس واحدة فلا  تستنكفوا من نكاح الإماء ، ( فانكحوهن ) يعني : الإماء ( بإذن أهلهن ) أي :  مواليهن ، ( وآتوهن أجورهن    ) مهورهن ، ( بالمعروف ) من غير مطل وضرار ، ( محصنات ) عفائف بالنكاح ، (  غير مسافحات ) أي : غير زانيات ، ( ولا متخذات أخدان ) أي : أحباب تزنون  بهن في السر ، قال الحسن     : المسافحة هي أن كل من دعاها تبعته ، وذات أخدان أي : تختص بواحد لا  تزني إلا معه ، والعرب كانت تحرم الأولى وتجوز الثانية ،   ( فإذا أحصن )  قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر  بفتح الألف والصاد ، أي : حفظن فروجهن ، وقال ابن مسعود    : أسلمن ، وقرأ الآخرون : ( أحصن ) بضم الألف وكسر الصاد ، أي : زوجن ( فإن أتين بفاحشة ) يعني : الزنا ، ( فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات    ) أي : ما على الحرائر الأبكار إذا زنين ، ( من العذاب ) يعني : الحد ،  فيجلد الرقيق إذا زنى خمسين جلدة ، وهل يغرب؟ فيه قولان ، فإن قلنا يغرب  فيغرب نصف سنة على القول الأصح ولا رجم على العبيد . 

روي عن عبد الله بن عياش بن أبي ربيعة  قال : أمرني  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه في فتية من   [ ص: 198 ] قريش  فجلدنا ولائد من ولائد الإمارة خمسين في الزنا . 

ولا فرق في حد المملوك بين  من تزوج أو لم يتزوج عند أكثر أهل العلم ، وذهب بعضهم إلى أنه لا حد على  من لم يتزوج من المماليك إذا زنى ، لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فإن أتين بفاحشة فعليهن نصف ما على المحصنات   ) وروي ذلك عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال طاوس    . 

ومعنى الإحصان عند الآخرين الإسلام ، وإن كان المراد منه التزويج فليس  المراد منه أن التزويج شرط لوجوب الحد عليه ، بل المراد منه التنبيه على أن  المملوك وإن كان محصنا بالتزويج فلا رجم عليه ، إنما حده الجلد بخلاف الحر  ، فحد الأمة ثابت بهذه الآية ، وبيان أنه بالجلد في الخبر وهو ما أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ،  حدثني الليث ،  عن سعيد يعني المقبري ،  عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهم قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :    " إذا زنت أمة أحدكم فتبين زناها فليجلدها الحد ولا يثرب عليها ، ثم إن  زنت فليجلدها الحد ولا يثرب ثم إن زنت الثالثة فتبين زناها فليبعها ولو  بحبل من شعر "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( ذلك ) يعني : نكاح الأمة عند عدم الطول ، ( لمن خشي العنت منكم    ) يعني : الزنا ، يريد المشقة لغلبة الشهوة ، ( وإن تصبروا ) عن نكاح  الإماء متعففين ، ( خير لكم ) لئلا يخلق الولد رقيقا ( والله غفور رحيم ) .
( يريد الله ليبين لكم ويهديكم سنن الذين من قبلكم ويتوب عليكم والله عليم حكيم   ( 26 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يريد الله ليبين لكم ) أي : أن يبين لكم ، كقوله تعالى : " وأمرت لأعدل بينكم   " ( الشورى - 15 ) أي : أن أعدل ، وقوله : " وأمرنا لنسلم لرب العالمين " ( الأنعام - 71 ) ، وقال في موضع آخر " وأمرت أن أسلم   " ( غافر - 66 ) . 

ومعنى الآية : يريد الله أن يبين لكم ، أي : يوضح لكم شرائع دينكم ومصالح أموركم ، قال عطاء    : يبين لكم ما يقربكم منه ، قال الكلبي     : يبين لكم أن الصبر عن نكاح الإماء خير لكم ، ( ويهديكم ) ويرشدكم ، (  سنن ) شرائع ، ( الذين من قبلكم ) في تحريم الأمهات والبنات والأخوات ،  فإنها كانت محرمة على من قبلكم .   [ ص: 199 ] 

وقيل : ويهديكم الملة الحنيفية وهي ملة إبراهيم  عليه  السلام ، ( ويتوب عليكم ) ويتجاوز عنكم ما أصبتم قبل أن يبين لكم ، وقيل :  يرجع بكم من المعصية التي كنتم عليها إلى طاعته ، وقيل : يوفقكم للتوبة (  والله عليم ) بمصالح عباده في أمر دينهم ودنياهم ، ( حكيم ) فيما دبر من  أمورهم .
( والله يريد أن يتوب عليكم ويريد الذين يتبعون الشهوات أن تميلوا ميلا عظيما   ( 27 ) يريد الله أن يخفف عنكم وخلق الإنسان ضعيفا   ( 28 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل إلا أن تكون تجارة عن تراض منكم ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم إن الله كان بكم رحيما   ( 29 ) ) 

( والله يريد أن يتوب عليكم   ) إن وقع منكم تقصير في أمر دينه ( ويريد الذين يتبعون الشهوات أن تميلوا   ) عن الحق ، ( ميلا عظيما ) بإتيانكم ما حرم عليكم ، واختلفوا في الموصوفين باتباع الشهوات ، قال  السدي    : هم اليهود والنصارى ، وقال بعضهم : هم المجوس لأنهم يحلون نكاح الأخوات وبنات الأخ والأخت ، وقال مجاهد    : هم الزناة يريدون أن تميلوا عن الحق فتزنون كما يزنون ، وقيل : هم جميع أهل الباطل . 

( يريد الله أن يخفف عنكم   ) يسهل عليكم في أحكام الشرع ، وقد سهل كما قال جل ذكره : " ويضع عنهم إصرهم   " ( الأعراف - 157 ) وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " بعثت بالحنيفية السمحة السهلة " ، ( وخلق الإنسان ضعيفا   ) قال طاوس  والكلبي  وغيرهما في أمر النساء : لا يصبر عنهن ، وقال ابن كيسان    : ( وخلق الإنسان ضعيفا   ) يستميله هواه وشهوته ، وقال الحسن    : هو أنه خلق من ماء مهين ، بيانه قوله تعالى : " الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف   " ( الروم - 54 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل   ) بالحرام ، يعني : بالربا والقمار والغصب والسرقة والخيانة ونحوها ، وقيل : هو العقود الفاسدة ( إلا أن تكون تجارة ) ، قرأ أهل الكوفة     ( تجارة ) نصب على خبر كان ، أي : إلا أن تكون الأموال تجارة ، وقرأ  الآخرون بالرفع ، أي : إلا أن تقع تجارة ، ( عن تراض منكم ) أي : بطيبة نفس  كل واحد منكم . 

وقيل : هو أن يجيز كل واحد من المتبايعين صاحبه بعد البيع ، فيلزم ، وإلا فلهما الخيار ما لم يتفرقا   [ ص: 200 ] لما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن نافع ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " المتبايعان كل واحد منهما بالخيار على صاحبه ، ما لم يتفرقا إلا بيع الخيار "   . 

( ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم   ) قال أبو عبيدة    : أي لا تهلكوها ، كما قال : " ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة   " ( البقرة - 195 ) ، وقيل : لا تقتلوا أنفسكم بأكل المال بالباطل . 

وقيل : أراد به قتل المسلم نفسه ، أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا ابن عيينة ،  عن أيوب ، عن أبي قلابة  عن ثابت بن الضحاك  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من قتل نفسه بشيء في الدنيا عذب به يوم القيامة "   . 

حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد الحنفي ،  أخبرنا أبو معاذ عبد الرحمن المزني ،  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن حماد القاضي ،  أنا أبو موسى الزمن ،  أنا  وهب بن جرير ،  أخبرنا أبي ، قال سمعت الحسن    : أخبرنا  جندب بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " خرج برجل فيمن كان قبلكم أراب فجزع منه ، فأخرج سكينا فحز بها يده فما  رقأ الدم حتى مات " فقال الله عز وجل : بادرني عبدي بنفسه فحرمت عليه الجنة  " 

وقال الحسن    : ( ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم ) يعني : إخوانكم ، أي : لا يقتل بعضكم بعضا ، ( إن الله كان بكم رحيما   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا سليمان بن حرب ،  أنا شعبة ،  عن علي بن مدرك ،  قال : سمعت أبا زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير  عن  جده قال : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حجة الوداع : " استنصت  الناس " ثم قال : " لا ترجعن بعدي كفارا يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض   " .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (89)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 30 إلى الاية 34


( ومن يفعل ذلك عدوانا وظلما فسوف نصليه نارا وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ( 30 ) إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه نكفر عنكم سيئاتكم وندخلكم مدخلا كريما   ( 31 ) ) 

( ومن يفعل ذلك ) يعني : ما سبق ذكره من المحرمات ، ( عدوانا وظلما ) فالعدوان مجاوزة   [ ص: 201 ] الحد ، والظلم وضع الشيء في غير موضعه ، ( فسوف نصليه ) ندخله في الآخرة ، ( نارا ) يصلى فيها ، ( وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ) هينا . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه   ) اختلفوا في الكبائر التي جعل الله اجتنابها تكفيرا للصغائر : أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا محمد بن مقاتل ،  أنا النضر ،  أخبرنا شعبة ،  أنا فراس ،  قال : سمعت الشعبي  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " الكبائر   : الإشراك بالله ، وعقوق الوالدين ، وقتل النفس ، واليمين الغموس "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا مسدد ،  أنا بشر بن المفضل ،  أنا الجريري ،  عن  عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكرة ،  عن أبيه ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " ألا أنبئكم بأكبر الكبائر؟ " ثلاثا قالوا : بلى يا رسول الله ، قال : "  الإشراك بالله عز وجل ، وعقوق الوالدين ، وجلس وكان متكئا فقال : ألا وقول  الزور ألا وقول الزور ، فما زال يكررها حتى قلنا ليته سكت "   . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي ،  أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الصفار ،  أنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي ،  أنا محمد بن كثير ،  أنا  سفيان الثوري ،  عن الأعمش  ومنصور ،  وواصل الأحدب  عن أبي وائل  عن  عمرو بن شرحبيل  عن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهما قال : قلت  يا رسول الله أي الذنب أعظم عند الله؟ قال : " أن تجعل لله ندا وهو خلقك ،  قلت : ثم أي؟ قال : أن تقتل ولدك خشية أن يأكل معك ، قلت : ثم أي؟ قال :  أن تزاني حليلة جارك " ، فأنزل الله تعالى تصديق قول النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ( والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون   ) الآية .  [ ص: 202 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ،  حدثني سليمان ،  عن ثور بن زيد ،  عن أبي الغيث ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " اجتنبوا السبع الموبقات    : ، قالوا : يا رسول الله وما هن؟ قال : " الشرك بالله والسحر وقتل النفس  التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ، وأكل الربا وأكل مال اليتيم ، والتولي يوم  الزحف ، وقذف المحصنات المؤمنات الغافلات "   . 

وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : أكبر الكبائر : الإشراك بالله والأمن من مكر الله والقنوط من رحمة الله واليأس من روح الله   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد البغوي ،  أنا علي بن الجعد ،  أنا شعبة ،  عن سعيد بن إبراهيم ،  قال : سمعت حميد بن عبد الرحمن  يحدث عن عبد الله بن عمرو ،  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من الكبائر أن يسب الرجل والديه ، قالوا : وكيف يسب الرجل والديه؟ قال : يسب الرجل أبا الرجل فيسب أباه ويسب أمه "   . 

وعن سعيد بن جبير    : أن رجلا سأل ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما عن الكبائر : أسبع هي؟ قال : هن إلى السبعمائة أقرب إلا أنه لا  كبيرة مع الاستغفار ولا صغيرة مع الإصرار ، وقال : كل شيء عصي الله به فهو  كبيرة ، فمن عمل شيئا منها فليستغفر فإن الله لا يخلد في النار من هذه  الأمة إلا راجعا عن الإسلام أو جاحدا فريضة أو مكذبا بقدر   . 

وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : ما نهى الله تعالى عنه في هذه السورة إلى قوله تعالى : " إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه " فهو كبيرة . 

وقال علي بن أبي طلحة    : هي كل ذنب ختمه الله بنار أو غضب أو لعنة أو عذاب .   [ ص: 203 ] 

وقال الضحاك    : ما أوعد الله عليه حدا في الدنيا أو عذابا في الآخرة . 

وقال الحسن بن الفضل    : ما سماه الله في القرآن كبيرا أو عظيما نحو قوله تعالى : " إنه كان حوبا كبيرا   " ( النساء - 2 ) ، " إن قتلهم كان خطئا كبيرا   " ( الإسراء - 31 ) ، " إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   " ( لقمان - 13 ) ، " إن كيدكن عظيم   " ( يوسف - 28 ) " سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم   " ( النور - 16 ) " إن ذلكم كان عند الله عظيما   " ( الأحزاب - 53 ) . 

قال  سفيان الثوري    : الكبائر ما كان فيه المظالم بينك وبين العباد ، والصغائر ما كان بينك وبين الله تعالى ، لأن الله كريم يعفو ، واحتج بما أخبرنا الشيخ أبو القاسم عبد الله بن علي الكرماني ،  أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن سعيد ،  أنا الحسين بن داؤد البلخي ،  أنا  يزيد بن هارون ،  أنا حميد الطويل ،  عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ينادي مناد من بطنان العرش يوم القيامة : يا أمة محمد  إن الله عز وجل قد عفا عنكم جميعا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ، تواهبوا المظالم وادخلوا الجنة برحمتي "   . 

وقال  مالك بن مغول    : الكبائر ذنوب أهل البدع ، والسيئات ذنوب أهل السنة   . 

وقيل : الكبائر ذنوب العمد ، والسيئات الخطأ والنسيان وما أكره عليه ، وحديث النفس المرفوع عن هذه الأمة . 

وقيل : الكبائر ذنوب المستحلين مثل ذنب إبليس ، والصغائر ذنوب المستغفرين مثل ذنب آدم  عليه السلام . 

وقال  السدي     : الكبائر ما نهى الله عنه من الذنوب الكبائر ، والسيئات مقدماتها  وتوابعها مما يجتمع فيه الصالح والفاسق ، مثل النظرة واللمسة والقبلة  وأشباهها   . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " العينان تزنيان ، واليدان تزنيان ، والرجلان تزنيان ، ويصدق ذلك الفرج أو يكذبه "   . 

وقيل : الكبائر ما يستحقره العباد ، والصغائر ما يستعظمونه فيخافون مواقعته ، كما أخبرنا عبد الواحد   [ ص: 204 ] المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو الوليد ،  أنا مهدي بن غيلان ،  عن أنس  قال : إنكم لتعملون أعمالا هي أدق في أعينكم من الشعر ، إن كنا نعدها على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من الموبقات   . 

وقيل : الكبائر الشرك وما يؤدي إليه ، وما دون الشرك فهو السيئات ، قال الله تعالى : " إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   " ( النساء - 48 ، 116 ) . 

وقوله تعالى : ( إن تجتنبوا كبائر ما تنهون عنه نكفر عنكم سيئاتكم   ) أي : من الصلاة إلى الصلاة ومن الجمعة إلى الجمعة ومن رمضان إلى رمضان . 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  أنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثني هارون بن سعيد الأيلي  أنا ابن وهب  عن أبي صخر  أن عمر بن إسحاق مولى زائدة  حدثه عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول :   " الصلوات الخمس والجمعة إلى الجمعة ، ورمضان إلى رمضان ، مكفرات لما بينهن إذا اجتنب الكبائر "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( وندخلكم مدخلا كريما   ) أي : حسنا وهو الجنة ، قرأ أهل المدينة    ( مدخلا ) بفتح الميم هاهنا وفي الحج ، وهو موضع الدخول ، وقرأ الباقون بالضم على المصدر بمعنى الإدخال . ( ولا  تتمنوا ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض للرجال نصيب مما اكتسبوا وللنساء  نصيب مما اكتسبن واسألوا الله من فضله إن الله كان بكل شيء عليما   ( 32 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا تتمنوا ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض   ) الآية ، قال مجاهد    : قالت أم سلمة     : يا رسول الله إن الرجال يغزون ولا نغزو ولهم ضعف ما لنا من الميراث ،  فلو كنا رجالا غزونا كما غزوا وأخذنا من الميراث مثل ما أخذوا . فنزلت هذه  الآية . 

وقيل : لما جعل الله عز وجل للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين في الميراث ، قالت  النساء : نحن أحق وأحوج إلى الزيادة من الرجال ، لأنا ضعفاء وهم أقوى وأقدر  على طلب المعاش ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ولا تتمنوا ما فضل الله به بعضكم على بعض   )   [ ص: 205 ] 

وقال قتادة   والسدي  لما نزل قوله : ( للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين    ) قال الرجال إنا لنرجو أن نفضل على النساء بحسناتنا في الآخرة فيكون  أجرنا على الضعف من أجر النساء كما فضلنا عليهن في الميراث فقال الله تعالى  : ( للرجال نصيب مما اكتسبوا   ) من الأجر ( وللنساء نصيب مما اكتسبن   ) 

معناه : أن الرجال والنساء في الأجر في الآخرة سواء ، وذلك أن الحسنة تكون  بعشر أمثالها يستوي فيها الرجال والنساء ، وإن فضل الرجال في الدنيا على  النساء . 

وقيل : معناه للرجال نصيب مما اكتسبوا من أمر الجهاد وللنساء نصيب مما  اكتسبن من طاعة الأزواج وحفظ الفروج ، يعني إن كان للرجال فضل الجهاد  فللنساء فضل طاعة الأزواج وحفظ الفروج . 

قوله تعالى : ( واسألوا الله من فضله   ) قرأ ابن كثير   والكسائي  وسلوا  ، وسل ، وفسل إذا كان قبل السين واو أو فاء بغير همز ، ونقل حركة الهمزة  إلى السين ، والباقون بسكون السين مهموزا . فنهى الله تعالى عن التمني لما  فيه من دواعي الحسد ، والحسد أن يتمنى زوال النعمة عن صاحبه ويتمناها لنفسه ، وهو حرام ، والغبطة أن يتمنى لنفسه مثل ما لصاحبه وهو جائز . قال الكلبي    : لا يتمنى الرجل مال أخيه ولا امرأته ولا خادمه ، ولكن ليقل اللهم ارزقني مثله ، وهو كذلك في التوراة كذلك في القرآن . قوله : ( واسألوا الله من فضله   ) قال ابن عباس    : واسألوا الله من فضله : أي : من رزقه ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : من عبادته ، فهو سؤال التوفيق للعبادة ، قال سفيان بن عيينة    : لم يأمر بالمسألة إلا ليعطي . ( إن الله كان بكل شيء عليما   ) .
( ولكل جعلنا موالي مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون والذين عقدت أيمانكم فآتوهم نصيبهم إن الله كان على كل شيء شهيدا   ( 33 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولكل جعلنا موالي   ) أي : ولكل واحد من الرجال والنساء جعلنا موالي ، أي : عصبة يعطون ( مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون    ) والوالدان والأقربون هم المورثون ، [ وقيل : معناه ولكل جعلنا موالي أي  : ورثة ، مما ترك أي : من الذين تركهم ويكون " ما " بمعنى ( من ) ، ثم فسر  ( الموالي ) فقال : " الوالدان والأقربون " ، هم الوارثون ] . 

( والذين عقدت أيمانكم   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة     ( عقدت ) بلا ألف ، أي : عقدت لهم أيمانكم ، وقرأ   [ ص: 206 ] الآخرون : " عاقدت أيمانكم " والمعاقدة : المحالفة والمعاهدة ، والأيمان جمع يمين ،  من اليد والقسم ، وذلك أنهم كانوا عند المحالفة يأخذ بعضهم بيد بعض على  الوفاء والتمسك بالعهد . ومحالفتهم أن الرجل كان في الجاهلية يعاقد الرجل  فيقول : دمي دمك وهدمي هدمك وثأري ثأرك وحربي حربك وسلمي سلمك وترثني وأرثك  وتطلب بي وأطلب بك وتعقل عني وأعقل عنك ، فيكون للحليف السدس من مال  الحليف ، وكان ذلك ثابتا في ابتداء الإسلام فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فآتوهم نصيبهم   ) أي : أعطوهم حظهم من الميراث ، ثم نسخ ذلك بقوله تعالى " وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله   " ( الأحزاب 6 ) . 

وقال إبراهيم  ومجاهد    : أراد فآتوهم نصيبهم من النصر والرفد ولا ميراث ، وعلى هذا تكون هذه الآية غير منسوخة لقوله تعالى : " أوفوا بالعقود   " ( المائدة - 1 ) وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في خطبة يوم فتح مكة    :   " لا تحدثوا حلفا في الإسلام ، وما كان من حلف في الجاهلية فتمسكوا فيه فإنه لم يزده الإسلام إلا شدة "   . 

وقال ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما : أنزلت هذه الآية في الذين آخى بينهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم من المهاجرين والأنصار حين قدموا المدينة وكانوا يتوارثون بتلك  المؤاخاة دون الرحم ، فلما نزلت ( ولكل جعلنا موالي   ) نسخت ، ثم قال : ( والذين عقدت أيمانكم فآتوهم نصيبهم   ) النصر والرفادة والنصيحة ، وقد ذهب الميراث فيوصي له   . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : كانوا يتوارثون بالتبني وهذه الآية فيه ثم نسخ . ( إن الله كان على كل شيء شهيدا   ) .
( الرجال  قوامون على النساء بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض وبما أنفقوا من أموالهم  فالصالحات قانتات حافظات للغيب بما حفظ الله واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن فعظوهن  واهجروهن في المضاجع واضربوهن فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا إن الله  كان عليا كبيرا   ( 34 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( الرجال قوامون على النساء   ) الآية نزلت في  سعد بن الربيع  وكان من النقباء وفي   [ ص: 207 ] امرأته حبيبة بنت زيد بن أبي زهير ،  قاله مقاتل ،  وقال الكلبي    : امرأته حبيبة بنت محمد بن مسلمة ،  وذلك  أنها نشزت عليه فلطمها ، فانطلق أبوها معها إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم [  فقال : أفرشته كريمتي فلطمها ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لتقتص  من زوجها " ، فانصرفت مع أبيها ] لتقتص منه فجاءجبريل  عليه السلام [ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ارجعوا هذا جبريل  أتاني بشيء " ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية ] ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أردنا أمرا وأراد الله أمرا ، والذي أراد الله خير " ، ورفع القصاص . 

قوله تعالى : ( الرجال قوامون على النساء   ) أي : مسلطون على تأديبهن ، والقوام والقيم بمعنى واحد ، والقوام أبلغ وهو القائم بالمصالح والتدبير والتأديب . 

( بما فضل الله بعضهم على بعض   ) يعني : فضل الرجال على النساء بزيادة العقل والدين والولاية ، وقيل : بالشهادة ، لقوله تعالى : " فإن لم يكونا رجلين فرجل وامرأتان    " ( البقرة - 282 ) وقيل : بالجهاد ، وقيل : بالعبادات من الجمعة  والجماعة ، وقيل : هو أن الرجل ينكح أربعا ولا يحل للمرأة إلا زوج واحد ،  وقيل : بأن الطلاق بيده ، وقيل : بالميراث ، وقيل : بالدية ، وقيل :  بالنبوة . 

( وبما أنفقوا من أموالهم ) يعني : إعطاء المهر والنفقة ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي ،  قال : أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الصفار ،  أنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي  أنا أبو حذيفة ،  أنا سفيان ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن  أبي ظبيان  أن معاذ بن جبل  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لو أمرت أحدا أن يسجد لأحد لأمرت المرأة أن تسجد لزوجها "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( فالصالحات قانتات   ) أي : مطيعات ( حافظات للغيب   ) أي : حافظات للفروج في غيبة الأزواج ، وقيل : حافظات لسرهم ( بما حفظ الله   ) قرأ أبو جعفر     ( بما حفظ الله ) بالنصب ، أي : يحفظن الله في الطاعة ، وقراءة العامة  بالرفع ، أي : بما حفظهن الله بإيصاء الأزواج بحقهن وأمرهم بأداء المهر  والنفقة . 

وقيل : حافظات للغيب بحفظ الله ، أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أنا أبو عبد الله بن فنجويه ،  أخبرنا  عمر بن الخطاب ،  أنا محمد بن إسحاق المسوحي ،  أنا الحارث بن عبد الله ،  أنا أبو معشر   [ ص: 208 ] عن سعيد  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " خير النساء امرأة إن نظرت إليها سرتك وإن أمرتها أطاعتك وإذا غبت عنها حفظتك في مالها ونفسها " ، ثم تلا ( الرجال قوامون على النساء   ) الآية . 

( واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن   ) عصيانهن ، وأصل النشوز    : التكبر والارتفاع ، ومنه النشز للموضع المرتفع ، ( فعظوهن ) بالتخويف  من الله والوعظ بالقول ، ( واهجروهن ) يعني : إن لم ينزعن عن ذلك بالقول  فاهجروهن ( في المضاجع   ) قال ابن عباس     : يوليها ظهره في الفراش ولا يكلمها ، وقال غيره : يعتزل عنها إلى فراش  آخر ، ( واضربوهن ) يعني : إن لم ينزعن مع الهجران فاضربوهن ضربا غير مبرح  ولا شائن ، وقال عطاء    : ضربا بالسواك وقد جاء في الحديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :   " حق المرأة أن تطعمها إذا طعمت وتكسوها إذا اكتسيت ولا تضرب الوجه ولا تقبح ولا تهجر إلا في البيت "  . 

( فإن أطعنكم فلا تبغوا عليهن سبيلا   ) أي : لا تجنوا عليهن الذنوب ، وقال ابن عيينة    : لا تكلفوهن محبتكم فإن القلب ليس بأيديهن . ( إن الله كان عليا كبيرا    ) متعاليا من أن يكلف العباد مالا يطيقونه ، وظاهر الآية يدل على أن  الزوج يجمع عليها بين الوعظ والهجران والضرب ، فذهب بعضهم إلى ظاهرها وقال :  إذا ظهر منها النشوز جمع بين هذه الأفعال ، وحمل الخوف في قوله ( واللاتي تخافون نشوزهن   ) على العلم كقوله تعالى : " فمن خاف من موص جنفا   " ( البقرة - 182 ) أي : علم ، ومنهم من حمل الخوف على الخشية لا على حقيقة العلم ، كقوله تعالى : " وإما تخافن من قوم خيانة    " ( الأنفال - 58 ) ، وقال : هذه الأفعال على ترتيب الجرائم ، فإن خاف  نشوزها بأن ظهرت أمارته منها من المخاشنة وسوء الخلق وعظها ، فإن أبدت  النشوز هجرها ، فإن أصرت على ذلك ضربها .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (90)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 35 إلى الاية 37


( وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها إن يريدا إصلاحا يوفق الله بينهما إن الله كان عليما خبيرا   ( 35 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما   ) يعني : شقاقا بين الزوجين ، [ والخوف بمعنى اليقين ، وقيل :   [ ص: 209 ] هو بمعنى الظن يعني : إن ظننتم شقاق بينهما . 

وجملته : أنه إذا ظهر بين الزوجين ] شقاق واشتبه حالهما فلم  يفعل الزوج الصفح ولا الفرقة ولا المرأة تأدية الحق ولا الفدية وخرجا إلى  ما لا يحل قولا وفعلا بعث الإمام حكما من أهله إليه وحكما من أهلها إليها ،  رجلين حرين عدلين ، ليستطلع كل واحد من الحكمين رأي من بعث إليه إن كانت  رغبته في الوصلة أو في الفرقة ، ثم يجتمع الحكمان فينفذان ما يجتمع عليه  رأيهما من الصلاح ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها إن يريدا إصلاحا   ) يعني : الحكمين ، ( يوفق الله بينهما ) يعني : بين الزوجين ، وقيل : بين الحكمين ، ( إن الله كان عليما خبيرا   ) [ أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الكسائي ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا الثقفي ،  عن أيوب  عن ابن سيرين  عن ] عبيدة  أنه قال في هذه الآية ( وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها   ) قال : جاء رجل وامرأة إلى  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه ومع كل واحد منهما فئام من الناس ، فأمرهم علي  رضي  الله عنه فبعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها ثم قال للحكمين : أتدريان ما  عليكما؟ إن رأيتما أن تجمعا جمعتما وإن رأيتما أن تفرقا فرقتما ، قالت  المرأة رضيت بكتاب الله بما علي فيه ولي ، فقال الرجل : أما الفرقة فلا  فقال علي رضي الله عنه : كذبت والله حتى تقر بمثل الذي أقرت به   . 

واختلف القول في جواز بعث الحكمين من غير رضا الزوجين    : وأصح القولين أنه لا يجوز إلا برضاهما ، وليس لحكم الزوج أن يطلق دون  رضاه ، ولا لحكم المرأة أن يخالع على مالها إلا بإذنها ، وهو قول أصحاب الرأي  لأن عليا  رضي  الله عنه ، حين قال الرجل : أما الفرقة فلا قال : كذبت حتى تقر بمثل الذي  أقرت به . فثبت أن تنفيذ الأمر موقوف على إقراره ورضاه . 

والقول الثاني : يجوز بعث الحكمين دون رضاهما ، ويجوز لحكم الزوج أن يطلق  دون رضاه ولحكم المرأة أن يخلع دون رضاها ، إذا رأيا الصلاح ، كالحاكم يحكم  بين الخصمين وإن لم يكن على وفق مرادهما ، وبه قال مالك ،  ومن قال بهذا قال : ليس المراد من قول علي  رضي  الله عنه للرجل حتى تقر : أن رضاه شرط ، بل معناه : أن المرأة رضيت بما في  كتاب الله [ فقال الرجل : أما الفرقة فلا يعني : الفرقة ليست في كتاب الله  ] ، فقال علي    : كذبت ، حيث أنكرت أن الفرقة في كتاب الله ، بل هي في كتاب الله ، [ فإن   [ ص: 210 ] قوله تعالى : ( يوفق الله بينهما   ) يشتمل على الفراق وغيره ] لأن التوفيق أن يخرج كل واحد منهما من الوزر وذلك تارة يكون بالفرقة وتارة بصلاح حالهما في الوصلة . 
( واعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين إحسانا وبذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين والجار ذي القربى والجار الجنب والصاحب بالجنب وابن السبيل وما ملكت أيمانكم إن الله لا يحب من كان مختالا فخورا   ( 36 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( واعبدوا الله ) أي : وحدوه وأطيعوه ، ( ولا تشركوا به شيئا ) [ أخبرنا أبو حامد أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  أنا علي أبو إسماعيل محمد بن محمد الصفار ،  أنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ،  أنا عبد الرزاق ،  أنا معمر ،  عن أبي إسحاق ،  عن عمرو بن ميمون الأودي    ] عن معاذ بن جبل  رضي الله عنه قال : كنت رديف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :   " هل تدري يا معاذ  ما حق الله على الناس؟ قال قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : حقه عليهم أن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئا ، أتدري يا معاذ  ما  حق الناس على الله إذا فعلوا ذلك؟ قال : قلت الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : فإن  حق الناس على الله أن لا يعذبهم ، قال قلت : يا رسول الله ألا أبشر الناس؟  قال : دعهم يعملون "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( وبالوالدين إحسانا ) برا بهما وعطفا عليهما ، ( وبذي القربى  ) أي : أحسنوا بذي القربى ، ( واليتامى والمساكين ) [ أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عمرو بن زرارة ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أبي حازم ،  عن أبيه ، عن سهل بن سعد  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ]   " أنا وكافل اليتيم في الجنة هكذا ، وأشار بالسبابة والوسطى وفرج بينهما شيئا "   . 

[ أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي ،  أنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  أنا عبد الله بن مبارك ،  عن يحيى بن أيوب ،  عن عبد الله بن زحر ،  عن علي بن يزيد  عن القاسم    ] عن أبي أمامة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من مسح رأس يتيم لم يمسحه إلا لله كان له بكل شعرة تمر عليها يده   [ ص: 211 ] حسنات ، ومن أحسن إلى يتيمة أو يتيم عنده كنت أنا وهو في الجنة كهاتين وقرن بين أصبعيه " 

قوله تعالى : ( والجار ذي القربى   ) أي : ذي القرابة ، ( والجار الجنب   ) أي : البعيد الذي ليس بينك وبينه قرابة . [ أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ،  أنا علي بن الجعد ،  أنا شعبة  عن  أبي عمران الجوني  قال : سمعت ] طلحة  قال : قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : يا رسول الله إن لي جارين فإلى أيهما أهدي؟ قال : " إلى أقربهما منك بابا "   . 

أخبرنا الأستاذ الإمام أبو القاسم عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري ،  أنا أبو نعيم عبد الملك بن الحسن الإسفرايني ،  أنا أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق ،  أنا يزيد بن سنان ،  أخبرنا عثمان بن عمر ،  أخبرنا أبو عامر الخزاز ،  عن  أبي عمران الجوني ،  عن عبد الله بن الصامت  عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لا تحقرن من المعروف شيئا ولو أن تلقى أخاك بوجه طلق ، وإذا طبخت مرقة فأكثر ماءها واغرف لجيرانك منها "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا  محمد بن منهال ،  أنا  يزيد بن زريع ،  أنا عمر بن محمد ،  عن أبيه عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ما زال جبريل  يوصيني بالجار حتى ظننت أنه سيورثه "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( والصاحب بالجنب   ) يعني : الرفيق في السفر ، قاله ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما وجماعة وعكرمة  وقتادة ،  وقال علي  وعبد الله  والنخعي    : هو المرأة تكون معه إلى جنبه ، وقال  ابن جريج  وابن زيد    : هو الذي يصحبك رجاء نفعك . 

( وابن السبيل ) قيل : هو المسافر لأنه ملازم للسبيل ، والأكثرون : على أنه الضيف ، أخبرنا الأستاذ الإمامأبو القاسم عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري ،  أنا أبو نعيم عبد الملك بن الحسن الاسفراييني ،  أنا أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق ،  أنا شعيب بن عمرو الدمشقي ،  أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن  عمرو بن دينار ،  أنه سمع  نافع بن جبير ،  عن أبي شريح الخزاعي  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر   [ ص: 212 ] فليحسن إلى جاره ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت "   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك  عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري ،  عن أبي شريح الكعبي ،  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم جاره ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليقل خيرا أو ليصمت ، ومن كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه ، جائزته يوم وليلة ، والضيافة ثلاثة أيام ، وما كان بعد ذلك فهو صدقة ، ولا يحل أن يثوي - أي : أن يقيم - عنده حتى يحرجه "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( وما ملكت أيمانكم   ) أي : المماليك أحسنوا إليهم ، أخبرنا محمد بن الحسن المروزي  أخبرنا أبو العباس الطحان ،  أنا أبو أحمد محمد بن قريش ،  أنا علي بن عبد العزيز المكي  أنا  أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام ،  أنا يزيد ،  عن همام ،  عن قتادة ،  عن صالح أبي الخليل ،  عن  سفينة ،  عن أم سلمة  رضي الله عنها عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان يقول في مرضه :   " الصلاة وما ملكت أيمانكم " ، فجعل يتكلم وما يفيض بها لسانه . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عمر بن حفص ،  أنا أبي ، أنا الأعمش ،  عن المعرور ،  عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه قال : رأيت عليه بردا وعلى غلامه برد ، فقلت : لو أخذت هذا فلبسته كانا حلة وأعطيته ثوبا آخر ، فقال  : كان بيني وبين رجل كلام وكانت أمه أعجمية فنلت منها فذكرني إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال لي أساببت فلانا؟ قلت : نعم ، قال : أفنلت أمه؟  قلت : نعم ، قال إنك امرؤ فيك جاهلية ، قلت : على ساعتي هذه من كبر السن؟  قال : نعم ، هم إخوانكم جعلهم الله تحت أيديكم ، فمن جعل الله أخاه تحت يده  فليطعمه مما يأكل وليلبسه مما يلبس ولا يكلفه من العمل ما يغلبه ، فإن  كلفه ما يغلبه فليعنه عليه "   . 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أبو طاهر الزيادي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عمرو بن   [ ص: 213 ] حفص التاجر ،  أنا سهل بن عمار ،  أنا  يزيد بن هارون ،  أخبرنا صدقة بن موسى ،  عن فرقد السبخي ،  عن مرة الطيب ،  عن أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لا يدخل الجنة سيئ الملكة "   . 

( إن الله لا يحب من كان مختالا فخورا    ) المختال : المتكبر ، والفخور : الذي يفتخر على الناس بغير الحق تكبرا ،  ذكر هذا بعدما ذكر من الحقوق ، لأن المتكبر يمنع الحق تكبرا . 

أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي ،  أنا أبو طاهر الزيادي ،  أنا محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ،  أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر ،  عن  همام بن منبه ،  قال : أنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بينما رجل يتبختر في بردين وقد أعجبته نفسه خسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة   " . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن نافع ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء   "   .
( الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ويكتمون ما آتاهم الله من فضله وأعتدنا للكافرين عذابا مهينا   ( 37 ) ) 

( الذين يبخلون   ) البخل في كلام العرب : منع السائل من فضل ما لديه ، وفي الشرع : منع الواجب ، ( ويأمرون الناس بالبخل   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    ( بالبخل ) بفتح الباء والخاء ، وكذلك في سورة الحديد ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم الباء وسكون الخاء ، نزلت في اليهود بخلوا ببيان صفة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وكتموها .   [ ص: 214 ] 

قال سعيد بن جبير    : هذا في كتمان العلم . 

وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما وابن زيد    : نزلت في كردم بن زيد  وحيي بن أخطب  ورفاعة بن زيد بن التابوت  وأسامة بن حبيب  ونافع بن أبي نافع  وبحري بن عمرو  كانوا  يأتون رجالا من الأنصار ويخالطونهم فيقولون لا تنفقوا أموالكم فإنا نخشى  عليكم الفقر ولا تدرون ما يكون فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية : ( ويكتمون ما آتاهم الله من فضله   ) يعني المال ، وقيل : يعني يبخلون بالصدقة ( وأعتدنا للكافرين عذابا مهينا   ) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (91)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 38 إلى الاية 42


( والذين ينفقون أموالهم رئاء الناس ولا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ومن يكن الشيطان له قرينا فساء قرينا   ( 38 ) وماذا عليهم لو آمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر وأنفقوا مما رزقهم الله وكان الله بهم عليما   ( 39 ) إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما   ( 40 ) ) 

( والذين ينفقون أموالهم رئاء الناس ولا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر   ) محل " الذين " نصب ، عطفا على الذين يبخلون ، وقيل : خفض عطفا على قوله : و ( أعتدنا للكافرين ) نزلت في اليهود ، وقال  السدي    : في المنافقين ، وقيل : في مشركي مكة المتفقين على عداوة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

( ومن يكن الشيطان له قرينا    ) صاحبا وخليلا (  فساء قرينا ) أي : فبئس الشيطان قرينا وهو نصب على  التفسير ، وقيل : على  القطع بإلقاء الألف واللام كما تقول : نعم رجلا عبد  الله ، وكما قال تعالى  : " بئس للظالمين بدلا   " ( الكهف - 50 ) " ساء مثلا " ( الأعراف - 177 ) . 

( وماذا عليهم ) أي : ما الذي عليهم وأي شيء عليهم؟ ( لو آمنوا بالله واليوم الآخر وأنفقوا مما رزقهم الله وكان الله بهم عليما   ) 

( إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة   ) [ أدخل ابن عباس  يده   في التراب ثم نفخ فيها وقال : كل واحد من هذه الأشياء ذرة ، والمراد أنه   لا يظلم . لا قليلا ولا كثيرا ] . ونظمه : وماذا عليهم لو آمنوا بالله   واليوم الآخر وأنفقوا فإن الله لا يظلم أي : لا يبخس ولا ينقص أحدا من ثواب   عمله مثقال ذرة ، وزن ذرة ،   [ ص: 215 ]  والذرة  : هي النملة الحمراء الصغيرة ، وقيل : الذر أجزاء الهباء في الكوة  وكل جزء  منها ذرة ولا يكون لها وزن ، وهذا مثل ، يريد : إن الله لا يظلم  شيئا ،  كما قال في آية أخرى : " إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا " ( يونس 44 )  

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو عمر بكر بن محمد المزني ،  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله الحفيد ،  أنا  الحسين بن الفضل البجلي ،  أنا عفان ،  أنا همام ،  أنا قتادة  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :     " إن الله لا يظلم المؤمن حسنة ، يثاب عليها الرزق في الدنيا ويجزى بها   في الآخرة " ، قال : " وأما الكافر فيطعم بحسناته في الدنيا حتى إذا أفضى   إلى الآخرة لم يكن له حسنة يعطى بها خيرا "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أبو الطيب الربيع بن محمد بن أحمد بن حاتم البزار الطوسي ،  أنا أحمد بن محمد بن الحسن ،  أن محمد بن يحيى  حدثهم ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  وأخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري ،  أخبرنا جدي أبو سهل عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزار ،  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن زكريا العذافري ،  أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري  أنا عبد الرزاق ،  أنا معمر ،  عن  زيد بن أسلم  عن  عطاء بن يسار  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إذا خلص المؤمنون من النار وأمنوا ، فما مجادلة أحدكم لصاحبه في الحق يكون له في الدنيا بأشد مجادلة من المؤمنين لربهم في إخوانهم الذين أدخلو النار ،   قال : يقولون ربنا إخواننا كانوا يصلون معنا ويصومون معنا ويحجون معنا   فأدخلتهم النار ، قال : فيقول اذهبوا فأخرجوا من عرفتم منهم فيأتونهم   فيعرفونهم بصورهم لا تأكل النار صورهم فمنهم من أخذته النار إلى أنصاف   ساقيه ومنهم من أخذته إلى كعبيه فيخرجونهم ، فيقولون : ربنا قد أخرجنا من   أمرتنا ، قال : ثم يقول : أخرجوا من كان في قلبه وزن دينار من الإيمان ، ثم   من كان في قلبه وزن نصف دينار ، حتى يقول : من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة " ،   قال أبو سعيد  رضي الله عنه : فمن لم يصدق هذا فليقرأ هذه الآية : " إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما     " قال : فيقولون ربنا قد أخرجنا من أمرتنا فلم يبق في النار أحد فيه خير  ،  ثم يقول الله عز وجل : شفعت الملائكة ، وشفعت الأنبياء ، وشفع المؤمنون  ،  وبقي أرحم الراحمين ، قال : فيقبض قبضة من النار ، أو قال : قبضتين لم   يعملوا لله خيرا قط قد احترقوا حتى صاروا حمما فيؤتى بهم إلى ماء يقال له :   ماء الحياة فيصب عليهم فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في حميل السيل ، قال :   فتخرج أجسادهم مثل اللؤلؤ في أعناقهم الخاتم : عتقاء الله فيقال لهم :   ادخلوا الجنة فما تمنيتم أو رأيتم من شيء فهو لكم ، قال فيقولون : ربنا   أعطيتنا ما لم تعط أحدا من العالمين ، قال : فيقول فإن لكم أفضل منه ،   فيقولون : ربنا وما أفضل من ذلك؟ فيقول : " رضاي عنكم فلا أسخط عليكم أبدا "     .   [ ص: 216 ] 

أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة ،  أنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحرث ،  أنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي ،  أنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن الخلال ،  أنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن  ليث بن سعد ،  حدثني عامر بن يحيى ،  عن أبي عبد الرحمن المعافري ،  ثم الجيلي ،  قال : سمعت  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  رضي الله عنهما يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " إن الله يستخلص رجلا من أمتي على رءوس الخلائق يوم القيامة فينشر عليه   تسعة وتسعين سجلا كل سجل مثل مد البصر ، ثم يقول الله : أتنكر من هذا  شيئا؟  أظلمك كتبتي الحافظون؟ فيقول : لا يا رب ، فيقول : أفلك عذر أو  حسنة؟ فبهت  الرجل ، قال : لا يا رب ، فيقول : بلى إن لك عندنا حسنة وإنه  لا ظلم عليك  اليوم ، فتخرج له بطاقة فيها أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن  محمدا عبده  ورسوله ، فيقول : أحضر وزنك ، فيقول : يا رب ما هذه البطاقة مع  هذه السجلات  ، فيقول : إنك لا تظلم ، قال : فتوضع السجلات في كفة  والبطاقة في كفة ،  فطاشت السجلات وثقلت البطاقة ، قال : فلا يثقل مع اسم  الله شيء "   . وقال قوم : هذا في الخصوم . 

وروي عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي  الله عنه :  إذا كان يوم القيامة جمع الله الأولين والآخرين ثم نادى مناد  ألا من كان  يطلب مظلمة فليجيء إلى حقه فليأخذه ، فيفرح المرء أن يذوب له  الحق على  والده أو ولده أو زوجته أو أخيه ، فيأخذ منه وإن كان صغيرا ،  ومصداق ذلك  في كتاب الله تعالى : ( فإذا نفخ في الصور فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون     ) ويؤتى بالعبد فينادي مناد على رءوس الأولين والآخرين : هذا فلان ابن   فلان فمن كان له عليه حق فليأت إلى حقه فيأخذه ، ويقال آت هؤلاء حقوقهم   فيقول : يا رب من أين وقد ذهبت الدنيا ، فيقول الله عز وجل لملائكته انظروا   في أعماله الصالحة فأعطوهم منها فإن بقي مثقال ذرة من حسنة قالت الملائكة  :  يا ربنا بقي له مثقال ذرة من حسنة ، فيقول : ضعفوها لعبدي وأدخلوه بفضل   رحمتي الجنة . ومصداق ذلك في كتاب الله تعالى : ( إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها     ) وإن كان عبدا شقيا قالت الملائكة : إلهنا فنيت حسناته وبقي طالبون؟   فيقول الله عز وجل : خذوا من سيئاتهم فأضيفوها إلى سيئاته ، ثم صكوا له صكا   إلى النار   . 

فمعنى الآية هذا التأويل : أن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة للخصم على الخصم بل أخذ له منه ولا   [ ص: 217 ] يظلم مثقال ذرة تبقى له بل يثيبه عليها ويضعفها له ، فذاك قوله تعالى : ( وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز      ( حسنة ) بالرفع ، أي : وإن توجد حسنة ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب على معنى :   وإن تك زنة الذرة حسنة يضاعفها ، أي : يجعلها أضعافا كثيرة . ( ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما   ) قال  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه : إذا قال الله تعالى أجرا عظيما فمن يقدر قدره؟ . 
( فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا   ( 41 ) يومئذ يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض ولا يكتمون الله حديثا   ( 42 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد   ) [ أي : فكيف الحال وكيف يصنعون إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد ] يعني : بنبيها يشهد عليهم بما عملوا ، ( وجئنا بك ) يا محمد ،    ( على هؤلاء شهيدا   ) شاهدا يشهد على جميع الأمم على من رآه وعلى من لم يره   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا سفيان ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن إبراهيم ،  عن عبيدة ،  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " اقرأ علي " ، قلت : يا رسول الله أأقرأ عليك وعليك أنزل؟ قال : نعم فقرأت سورة النساء حتى إذا أتيت هذه الآية ( فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا   ) قال : " حسبك الآن " فالتفت إليه فإذا عيناه تذرفان   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( يومئذ ) أي يوم القيامة ، ( يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر    " تسوى " بفتح التاء وتشديد السين على معنى تتسوى ، فأدغمت التاء الثانية في السين ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بفتح التاء وتخفيف السين على حذف تاء التفعل كقوله تعالى " لا تكلم نفس إلا بإذنه   " ( هود - 11 ) وقرأ الباقون بضم التاء وتخفيف السين على المجهول ، أي : لو سويت بهم الأرض وصاروا هم والأرض شيئا واحدا . 

وقال قتادة  وأبو عبيدة    : يعني لو تخرقت الأرض فساخوا فيها وعادوا إليها ثم تسوى بهم ، أي : عليهم الأرض . 

وقيل : ودوا لو أنهم لم يبعثوا لأنهم إنما نقلوا من التراب ، وكانت الأرض مستوية عليهم .   [ ص: 218 ] 

وقال الكلبي    : يقول الله عز وجل للبهائم والوحوش والطير والسباع : كونوا ترابا فتسوى بهن الأرض ، فعند ذلك يتمنى الكافر أن لو كان ترابا كما قال الله تعالى : " ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا   "   ( النبإ 40 ) . 

( ولا يكتمون الله حديثا   ) قال عطاء    : ودوا لو تسوى بهم الأرض وأنهم لم يكونوا كتموا أمر محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم ولا نعته . وقال الآخرون : بل هو كلام مستأنف ، يعني :  ولا  يكتمون الله حديثا لأن ما عملوا لا يخفى على الله ولا يقدرون على  كتمانه    . وقال الكلبي  وجماعة : ( ولا يكتمون الله حديثا   ) لأن جوارحهم تشهد عليهم   . 

قال سعيد بن جبير    : قال رجل  لابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إني أجد في القرآن أشياء تختلف علي ، قال : هات ما اختلف عليك ، قال : " فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون   " ( المؤمنون - 101 ) ، " وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون " ( الطور - 25 ) وقال : " ولا يكتمون الله حديثا   " ، وقال " والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   " ( الأنعام - 23 ) فقد كتموا ، وقال : " أم السماء بناها   " ، إلى قوله تعالى : " والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها   " ، فذكر خلق السماء قبل الأرض ، ثم قال : " أإنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين   " ، إلى قوله : " طائعين " ( فصلت 9 - 11 ) فذكر في هذه الآية خلق الأرض قبل السماء ، وقال : وكان الله غفورا رحيما وكان الله عزيزا حكيما فكأنه كان ثم مضى؟ . 

فقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : فلا أنساب بينهم في النفخة الأولى قال الله تعالى : " ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السموات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله   " ( الزمر - 68 ) ، فلا أنساب عند ذلك ولا يتساءلون ، ثم في النفخة الآخرة ( أقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون ) ، وأما قوله : ( ما كنا مشركين   ( ولا يكتمون الله حديثا     ) ، فإن الله يغفر لأهل الإخلاص ذنوبهم ، فيقول المشركون : تعالوا نقل  لم  نكن مشركين ، فيختم على أفواههم وتنطق أيديهم فعند ذلك عرف أن الله لا   يكتم حديثا ، وعنده ( يود الذين كفروا وعصوا الرسول لو تسوى بهم الأرض     ) ، و ( خلق الأرض في يومين ) ، ثم خلق السماء ثم استوى إلى السماء   فسواهن في يومين آخرين ثم دحا الأرض ، ودحيها : أن أخرج منها الماء والمرعى   وخلق الجبال والآكام وما بينهما في يومين آخرين ، فقال : : خلق الأرض في   يومين فجعلت الأرض وما فيها من شيء في أربعة أيام ، وخلقت السموات في  يومين  ، ( وكان الله غفورا رحيما ) أي : لم يزل كذلك ، فلا يختلف عليك  القرآن  فإن كلا من عند الله . 

وقال الحسن    : إنها  مواطن ، ففي موطن لا  يتكلمون ولا تسمع إلا همسا ، وفي موطن يتكلمون ويكذبون  ويقولون : ما كنا  مشركين ، وما كنا نعمل من سوء ، وفي موضع يعترفون على  أنفسهم وهو قوله :    [ ص: 219 ]   (  فاعترفوا بذنبهم ) وفي موضع لا  يتساءلون ، وفي موطن يسألون الرجعة ، وآخر  تلك المواطن أن يختم على  أفواههم وتتكلم جوارحهم ، وهو قوله تعالى : ( ولا يكتمون الله حديثا   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (92)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 43 إلى الاية /


( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى  حتى تعلموا ما تقولون ولا  جنبا إلا عابري سبيل حتى تغتسلوا وإن كنتم مرضى  أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم  من الغائط أو لامستم النساء فلم تجدوا ماء  فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا فامسحوا  بوجوهكم وأيديكم إن الله كان عفوا غفورا   ( 43 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم سكارى   ) الآية ، والمراد من السكر : السكر من الخمر ، عند الأكثرين ، وذلك أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  رضي   الله عنه صنع طعاما ودعا ناسا من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتاهم   بخمر فشربوها قبل تحريم الخمر وسكروا فحضرت صلاة المغرب فقدموا رجلا ليصلي   بهم فقرأ ( قل يا أيها الكافرون    ) أعبد ما  تعبدون ، بحذف ( لا ) هكذا إلى آخر السورة ، فأنزل الله تعالى  هذه الآية ،  فكانوا بعد نزول هذه الآية يجتنبون السكر أوقات الصلوات حتى  نزل تحريم  الخمر . 

وقال الضحاك بن مزاحم    : أراد به سكر النوم ، نهى عن الصلاة عند غلبة النوم ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أنا أبو القاسم جعفر بن محمد بن المغلس  أنا هارون بن إسحاق الهمذاني  ، أخبرنا  عبدة بن سليمان  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إذا نعس أحدكم وهو يصلي فليرقد حتى يذهب عنه النوم فإن أحدكم إذا صلى وهو ينعس لعله يذهب يستغفر فيسب نفسه "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( حتى تعلموا ما تقولون ولا جنبا   ) نصب على الحال ، يعني : ولا تقربوا الصلاة وأنتم جنب ، يقال : رجل جنب وامرأة جنب ، ورجال جنب ونساء جنب .   [ ص: 220 ] 

وأصل الجنابة : البعد وسمي جنبا لأنه يتجنب موضع الصلاة ، أو لمجانبته الناس وبعده منهم ، حتى يغتسل . 

قوله تعالى : ( إلا عابري سبيل حتى تغتسلوا   ) اختلفوا في معناه ، فقالوا : [ إلا أن تكونوا مسافرين ولا تجدون الماء فتيمموا ، منع الجنب من الصلاة حتى يغتسل ] إلا أن يكون في سفر ولا يجد ماء فيصلي بالتيمم ، وهذا قول علي   وابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد  رضي الله عنهم . 

وقال الآخرون : المراد من الصلاة موضع الصلاة ، كقوله تعالى : " وبيع وصلوات   " ( الحج - 40 ) ، ومعناه : لا تقربوا المسجد وأنتم جنب إلا مجتازين فيه للخروج منه ، مثل أن ينام في المسجد فيجنب أو تصيبه جنابة والماء في المسجد أو يكون طريقه عليه ، فيمر فيه ولا يقيم وهذا قول  عبد الله بن مسعود   وسعيد بن المسيب  والضحاك  والحسن  وعكرمة  والنخعي   والزهري  ، وذلك أن قوما من الأنصار  كانت أبوابهم في المسجد فتصيبهم الجنابة ولا ماء عندهم ولا ممر لهم إلا في المسجد ، فرخص لهم في العبور . 

واختلف أهل العلم فيه : فأباح بعضهم المرور فيه على الإطلاق ، وهو قول الحسن  وبه قال مالك   والشافعي  رحمهم الله ، ومنع بعضهم على الإطلاق وهو قول أصحاب الرأي ، وقال بعضهم : يتيمم للمرور فيه . 

أما المكث فلا يجوز عند أكثر أهل العلم لما روينا عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " وجهوا هذه البيوت عن المسجد فإني لا أحل المسجد لحائض ولا جنب " ، وجوز أحمد  المكث فيه وضعف الحديث لأن راويه مجهول ، وبه قال المزني    . 

ولا يجوز للجنب الطواف كما لا يجوز له الصلاة ولا يجوز له قراءة القرآن ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أنا أبو القاسم البغوي  أنا علي بن الجعد  أنا شعبة  أخبرني عمرو بن مرة  قال سمعت عبد الله بن سلمة  يقول : دخلت على علي  رضي الله عنه فقال : كان   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقضي الحاجة ويأكل معنا اللحم ويقرأ القرآن   وكان لا يحجبه أو لا يحجزه عن قراءة القرآن شيء إلا الجنابة   " .   [ ص: 221 ] 

وغسل الجنابة يجب بأحد الأمرين : إما بنزول المني أو بالتقاء الختانين ، وهو تغييب الحشفة في الفرج وإن لم ينزل ، وكان الحكم في الابتداء أن من جامع امرأته فأكسل لا يجب عليه الغسل ثم صار منسوخا . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا سفيان ،  عن علي بن زيد  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  أن  أبا موسى الأشعري  سأل عائشة  رضي الله عنها عن التقاء الختانين فقالت عائشة    : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا التقى الختانان ، أو مس الختان الختان فقد وجب الغسل   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن كنتم مرضى   ) جمع مريض ، وأراد به مريضا يضره إمساس الماء مثل الجدري ونحوه ، أو كان على موضع طهارته جراحة يخاف من استعمال الماء فيها التلف أو زيادة الوجع ، فإنه يصلي بالتيمم وإن كان الماء موجودا ، وإن كان بعض أعضاء طهارته صحيحا والبعض جريحا غسل الصحيح منها وتيمم للجريح ، لما أخبرنا أبو طاهر عمر بن عبد العزيز القاشاني ،  أنا أبو عمر القاسم بن جعفر الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد بن عمرو اللؤلؤي ،  أنا  أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث السجستاني ،  أنا موسى بن عبد الرحمن الأنطاكي ،  أنا  محمد بن سلمة  عن الزبير بن خريق  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال   : خرجنا في سفر فأصاب رجلا منا حجر فشجه في رأسه ، فاحتلم فسأل أصحابه :   هل تجدون لي رخصة في التيمم؟ قالوا : ما نجد لك رخصة وأنت تقدر على الماء ،   فاغتسل فمات ، فلما قدمنا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخبر بذلك فقال :  "  قتلوه قتلهم الله ، ألا سألوا إذا لم يعلموا فإنما شفاء العي السؤال  إنما  كان يكفيه أن يتيمم ويعصر أو يعصب - شك الراوي - على جرحه خرقة ثم  يمسح  عليها ويغسل سائر جسده "   . 

ولم يجوز أصحاب الرأي الجمع بين التيمم والغسل ، وقالوا : إن كان أكثر أعضائه صحيحا غسل   [ ص: 222 ] الصحيح ولا يتيمم عليه ، وإن كان الأكثر جريحا اقتصر على التيمم . 

والحديث حجة لمن أوجب الجمع بينهما . 

قوله تعالى : ( أو على سفر   ) أراد أنه إذا كان في سفر طويلا كان أو قصيرا ، وعدم الماء فإنه يصلي بالتيمم ولا إعادة عليه ، لما روي عن أبي ذر  قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إن الصعيد الطيب وضوء المسلم وإن لم يجد الماء عشر سنين ، فإذا وجد الماء فليمسه بشره "   . 

أما إذا لم يكن الرجل مريضا ولا في سفر لكنه عدم الماء في موضع لا يعدم فيه الماء غالبا بأن كان في قرية انقطع ماؤها فإنه يصلي بالتيمم ثم يعيد إذا قدر على الماء عند  الشافعي ،  وعند مالك   والأوزاعي  لا إعادة عليه ، وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه يؤخر الصلاة حتى يجد الماء . 

قوله تعالى : ( أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط   ) أراد به إذا أحدث ، والغائط : اسم للمطمئن من الأرض ، وكانت عادة العرب إتيان الغائط للحدث فكني عن الحدث بالغائط ، ( أو لامستم النساء   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " لمستم " هاهنا وفي المائدة ، وقرأ الباقون ( لامستم النساء   ) 

واختلفوا في معنى اللمس والملامسة ، فقال قوم : المجامعة ، وهو قول ابن عباس  والحسن  ومجاهد  وقتادة ،  وكني باللمس [ عن الجماع لأن الجماع لا يحصل إلا باللمس ] . 

وقال قوم : هما التقاء البشرتين سواء كان بجماع أو غير جماع ، وهو قول ابن مسعود   وابن عمر  ،  والشعبي  والنخعي    . 

واختلف الفقهاء في حكم الآية فذهب جماعة إلى أنه إذا أفضى الرجل بشيء من بدنه إلى شيء من بدن المرأة ولا حائل بينهما ، ينتقض وضوءهما ، وهو قول ابن مسعود   وابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال الزهري   والأوزاعي   والشافعي  رضي الله عنهم . 

وقال مالك   والليث بن سعد  وأحمد  وإسحاق    : إن كان اللمس بشهوة نقض الطهر ، وإن لم يكن   [ ص: 223 ] بشهوة فلا ينتقض . 

وقال قوم : لا ينتقض الوضوء باللمس بحال ، وهو قول ابن عباس  وبه قال الحسن   والثوري    . 

وقال أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه لا ينتقض إلا أن يحدث الانتشار . 

واحتج من لم يوجب الوضوء باللمس بما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن أبي النضر  مولى عمر بن عبد الله ،  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن عائشة  رضي   الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها قالت : كنت أنام بين يدي   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ورجلاي في قبلته فإذا سجد غمزني فقبضت رجلي   وإذا قام بسطتهما ، قالت والبيوت يومئذ ليس فيها مصابيح   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن يحيى بن سعيد ،  عن  محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي ،  أن عائشة  رضي الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : كنت   نائمة إلى جنب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ففقدته من الليل فلمسته بيدي   فوضعت يدي على قدميه وهو ساجد وهو يقول : " أعوذ برضاك من سخطك وبمعافاتك   من عقوبتك وبك منك لا أحصي ثناء عليك أنت كما أثنيت على نفسك "   . 

واختلف قول  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه فيما لو لمس امرأة من محارمه كالأم والبنت والأخت أو لمس أجنبية صغيرة ، أصح القولين أنه لا ينقض الوضوء لأنها ليست بمحل الشهوة كما لو لمس رجلا . 

واختلف قوله في انتقاض وضوء الملموس على قولين ، أحدهما : ينتقض لاشتراكهما   في الالتذاذ كما يجب الغسل عليهما بالجماع ، والثاني : لا ينتقض لحديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها حيث قالت : فوضعت يدي على قدميه وهو ساجد   . 

ولو لمس شعر امرأة أو سنها أو ظفرها لم ينتقض وضوءه عنده . 

واعلم أن المحدث لا تصح صلاته ما لم يتوضأ إذا وجد الماء أو يتيمم إذا لم يجد الماء . أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر الزيادي ،  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ،  أنا عبد الرزاق ،  أنا معمر ،  عن  همام بن منبه ،  أنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله   [ ص: 224 ] صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لا تقبل صلاة أحدكم إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ "   . 

والحدث هو خروج الخارج من أحد الفرجين عينا كان أو أثرا ، والغلبة على العقل بجنون أو إغماء على أي حال كان ، وأما النوم فمذهب  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه أنه يوجب الوضوء إلا أن ينام قاعدا متمكنا فلا وضوء عليه ، لما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا الثقة عن حميد الطويل  ، عن أنس  رضي   الله عنهما قال : كان أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينتظرون العشاء   فينامون ، أحسبه قال قعودا حتى تخفق رءوسهم ثم يصلون ولا يتوضئون . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن النوم يوجب الوضوء بكل حال وهو قول  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه  وعائشة  رضي الله عنها ، وبه قال الحسن  وإسحاق  والمزني ،  وذهب قوم إلى أنه لو نام قائما أو قاعدا أو ساجدا فلا وضوء عليه حتى ينام مضطجعا وبه قال الثوري   وابن المبارك  وأصحاب الرأي . 

واختلفوا في مس الفرج من نفسه أو من غيره فذهب جماعة إلى أنه يوجب الوضوء وهو قول عمر   وابن عباس   وسعد بن أبي وقاص   وأبي هريرة   وعائشة  رضي الله عنها ، وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب   وسليمان بن يسار   وعروة بن الزبير ،  وإليه ذهب الأوزاعي   والشافعي ،  وأحمد  وإسحاق ،  وكذلك المرأة تمس فرجها ، غير أن  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه يقول لا ينتقض إلا أن يمس ببطن الكف أو بطون الأصابع . 

واحتجوا بما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر محمد بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم  أنه سمع عروة بن الزبير  يقول : دخلت على  مروان بن الحكم  فذكرنا ما يكون منه الوضوء ، فقال مروان    : من مس الذكر الوضوء ، فقال عروة    : ما علمت ذلك ، فقال مروان    : أخبرتني بسرة بنت صفوان  أنها سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " إذا مس أحدكم ذكره فليتوضأ "   .   [ ص: 225 ] 

وذهب جماعة إلى أنه لا يوجب الوضوء ، روي ذلك عن علي   وابن مسعود   وأبي الدرداء  وحذيفة  وبه قال الحسن ،  وإليه ذهب الثوري   وابن المبارك  وأصحاب الرأي . 

واحتجوا بما روي عن طلق بن علي  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل عن مس الرجل ذكره ، فقال : " هل هو إلا بضعة منك   " ؟ ويروى   " هل هو إلا بضعة أو مضغة منه "   . 

ومن أوجب الوضوء منه قال : هذا منسوخ بحديث بسرة  لأن  أبا هريرة  يروي أيضا : أن الوضوء من مس الذكر ، وهو متأخر الإسلام ، وكان قدوم طلق بن علي  على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أول زمن الهجرة حين كان يبني المسجد . 

واختلفوا في خروج النجاسة من غير الفرجين بالفصد والحجامة وغيرهما من القيء ونحوه ، فذهب جماعة إلى أنه لا يوجب الوضوء ، روي ذلك عن عبد الله بن عمر   وعبد الله بن عباس ،  وبه قال عطاء   وطاوس  والحسن   وسعيد بن المسيب  وإليه ذهب مالك   والشافعي    . 

وذهبت جماعة إلى إيجاب الوضوء بالقيء والرعاف والفصد والحجامة منهم  سفيان الثوري   وابن المبارك  وأصحاب الرأي وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

واتفقوا على أن القليل منه وخروج الريح من غير السبيلين لا يوجب الوضوء ولو أوجب الوضوء كثيره لأوجب قليله كالفرج . 

( فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا   ) اعلم أن التيمم من خصائص هذه الأمة ، روى حذيفة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " فضلنا على الناس بثلاث : جعلت صفوفنا كصفوف الملائكة ، وجعلت لنا   [ ص: 226 ] الأرض كلها مسجدا ، وجعلت تربتها لنا طهورا إذا لم نجد الماء "   . 

وكان بدء التيمم ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أخبرنا أبو علي زاهر بن أحمد السرخسي ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ،  عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  رضي   الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : خرجنا مع رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم في بعض أسفاره حتى إذا كنا بالبيداء أو بذات الجيش انقطع   عقد لي فأقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على التماسه وأقام الناس معه ،   وليسوا على ماء وليس معهم ماء فأتى الناس أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه فقالوا ألا ترى ما صنعت عائشة  أقامت برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالناس معه ، وليسوا على ماء وليس معهم ماء فجاء أبو بكر  رضي   الله عنه ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم واضع رأسه على فخذي قد نام فقال :   أحبست رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والناس وليسوا على ماء وليس معهم ماء  ،  قالت : فعاتبني أبو بكر  رضي  الله عنه  وقال ما شاء الله أن يقول ، وجعل يطعن بيده في خاصرتي فلا يمنعني  من  التحرك إلا مكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على فخذي ، فقام رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أصبح على غير ماء ، فأنزل الله تعالى آية  التيمم (  فتيمموا ) فقال  أسيد بن حضير  وهو أحد النقباء : ما هذه بأول بركتكم يا آل أبي بكر ،  قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : فبعثنا البعير الذي كنت عليه فوجدنا العقد تحته   . 

وأخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبيد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو أسامة ،  عن هشام ،  عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها : أنها استعارت من أسماء  قلادة   فهلكت : فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ناسا من أصحابه في طلبها   فأدركتهم الصلاة فصلوا بغير وضوء ، فلما أتوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   شكوا ذلك إليه فنزلت آية التيمم   . فقال  أسيد بن حضير    : جزاك الله خيرا فوالله ما نزل بك أمر قط إلا جعل الله لك منه مخرجا وجعل للمسلمين فيه بركة . 

( فتيمموا ) أي : اقصدوا ، ( صعيدا طيبا   ) أي : ترابا طاهرا نظيفا ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : الصعيد هو التراب . 

واختلف أهل العلم فيما يجوز به التيمم ، فذهب  الشافعي  رحمه الله تعالى إلى أنه يختص بما يقع عليه اسم التراب مما يعلق باليد منه غبار ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " وجعلت تربتها لنا طهورا "   .   [ ص: 227 ] 

وجوز أصحاب الرأي التيمم بالزرنيخ والجص والنورة وغيرها   من طبقات الأرض ، حتى قالوا : لو ضرب يديه على صخرة لا غبار عليها أو على   التراب ثم نفخ فيه حتى زال كله فمسح به وجهه ويديه صح تيممه ، وقالوا :   الصعيد وجه الأرض ، لما روي عن جابر  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " جعلت لي الأرض مسجدا وطهورا "   . 

وهذا مجمل ، وحديث حذيفة  في تخصيص التراب مفسر ، والمفسر من الحديث يقضي على المجمل . 

وجوز بعضهم التيمم بكل ما هو متصل بالأرض من شجر ونبات ، ونحوهما وقال : إن الصعيد اسم لما تصاعد على وجه الأرض . 

والقصد إلى التراب شرط لصحة التيمم ، لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فتيمموا )   والتيمم : القصد ، حتى لو وقف في مهب الريح فأصاب الغبار وجهه ونوى لم يصح .   

قوله تعالى : ( فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم إن الله كان عفوا غفورا   ) اعلم أن مسح الوجه واليدين واجب في التيمم ، واختلفوا في كيفيته     : فذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أنه يمسح الوجه واليدين مع المرفقين ،  بضربتين  ، يضرب كفيه على التراب فيمسح جميع وجهه ، ولا يجب إيصال التراب  إلى ما  تحت الشعور ، ثم يضرب ضربة أخرى فيمسح يديه إلى المرفقين ، لما  أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد بن الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد ،  عن أبي الحويرث ،  عن  الأعرج ،  عن أبي الصمة  قال : مررت   على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يبول فسلمت عليه فلم يرد علي حتى قام   إلى جدار فحته بعصا كانت معه ، ثم وضع يديه على الجدار فمسح وجهه وذراعيه   ثم رد علي   " ففيه دليل على وجوب مسح اليدين إلى المرفقين كما يجب غسلهما في الوضوء إلى المرفقين ، ودليل على أن التيمم لا يصح ما لم يعلق باليد غبار التراب ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حت الجدار بالعصا ، ولو كان مجرد الضرب كافيا لما كان حته . 

وذهب الزهري  إلى أنه يمسح اليدين إلى المنكبين ، لما روي عن عمار  أنه قال : تيممنا إلى المناكب . 

وذلك حكاية فعله لم ينقله عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كما روي أنه قال :   أجنبت فتمعكت في التراب ، فلما سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره بالوجه   والكفين . 

وذهب جماعة إلى أن التيمم ضربة واحدة للوجه والكفين ، وهو قول علي   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم ،   [ ص: 228 ] وبه قال الشعبي   وعطاء بن أبي رباح  ومكحول ،  وإليه ذهب الأوزاعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق ،  واحتجوا بما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا آدم ،  أنا شعبة ،  أخبرنا الحكم ،  عن ذر ،  عن سعيد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبزى ،  عن أبيه قال : جاء رجل إلى  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه فقال : إني أجنبت فلم أصب الماء ، فقال  عمار بن ياسر   لعمر بن الخطاب      : أما تذكر أنا كنا في سفر أنا وأنت ، فأما أنت فلم تصل ، وأما أنا   فتمعكت فصليت فذكرت ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم : " إنما كان يكفيك هكذا ، فضرب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بكفيه   الأرض ونفخ فيهما ، ثم مسح بهما وجهه وكفيه "   . 

وقال  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا محمد بن كثير  عن شعبة  بإسناده فقال عمار  لعمر  رضي الله عنه : تمعكت فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " يكفيك الوجه والكفان "   . 

وفي الحديث دليل على أن الجنب إذا لم يجد الماء يصلي بالتيمم ، وكذا الحائض والنفساء إذا طهرتا وعدمتا الماء   . 

وذهب عمر   وابن مسعود  رضي الله عنهما إلى أن الجنب لا يصلي بالتيمم بل يؤخر الصلاة إلى أن يجد الماء فيغتسل ، وحملا قوله تعالى : ( أو لامستم النساء   ) على اللمس باليد دون الجماع ، وحديث عمار  رضي الله عنه حجة ، وكان عمر  نسي ما ذكر له عمار  فلم يقنع بقوله . وروي أن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه رجع عن قوله وجوز التيمم للجنب ، والدليل عليه أيضا : ما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن عياد بن منصور ،  عن  أبي رجاء العطاردي ،  عن عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر رجلا كان جنبا أن يتيمم ثم يصلي فإذا وجد الماء اغتسل   . 

وأخبرنا عمر بن عبد العزيز ،  أنا أبو القاسم بن جعفر الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو علي اللؤلؤي ،  أنا أبو داود السجستاني ،  أنا مسدد ،  أنا خالد الواسطي ،  عن خالد الحذاء ،  عن أبي عمرو ،  عن بجدان ،  عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنهم قال : اجتمعت غنيمة من الصدقة عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا أبا ذر  ابد فيها ، فبدوت إلى الربذة   [ ص:  229 ] وكانت  تصيبني الجنابة فأمكث الخمس والست ، فأتيت رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  فقال : " الصعيد الطيب وضوء المسلم ولو إلى عشر سنين ،  فإذا وجدت الماء  فأمسه جلدك فإن ذلك خير "   . 

ومسح الوجه واليدين في التيمم ،  تارة يكون  بدلا من غسل جميع البدن في حق الجنب والحائض والنفساء والميت ،  وتارة يكون  بدلا عن غسل الأعضاء الأربع في حق المحدث ، وتارة يكون بدلا عن  غسل بعض  أعضاء الطهارة ، بأن يكون على بعض أعضاء طهارته جراحة لا يمكنه غسل  محلها ،  فعليه أن يتيمم بدلا عن غسله . 

ولا يصح التيمم لصلاة الوقت إلا بعد دخول الوقت ، ولا يجوز أن يجمع بين فريضتين بتيمم واحد ، لأن الله تعالى قال : ( إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم   ) إلى أن قال : ( فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا   ) ظاهر الآية يدل على وجوب الوضوء أو التيمم إذا لم يجد الماء عند كل صلاة ، إلا أن الدليل قد قام في الوضوء فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى يوم فتح مكة  الصلوات بوضوء واحد ، فبقي التيمم على ظاهره ، وهذا قول علي   وابن عباس   وابن عمر  رضي الله عنهم ، وبه قال الشعبي  والنخعي  وقتادة ،  وإليه ذهب مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

وذهب جماعة إلى أن التيمم كالطهارة بالماء يجوز تقديمه على وقت الصلاة ، ويجوز أن يصلي به ما شاء من الفرائض ما لم يحدث ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  والحسن   والزهري   والثوري  وأصحاب الرأي . 

واتفقوا على أنه يجوز أن يصلي بتيمم واحد مع الفريضة ما شاء من النوافل ، قبل   الفريضة وبعدها ، وأن يقرأ القرآن إن كان جنبا ، وإن كان تيممه بعذر  السفر  وعدم الماء فيشترط طلب الماء ، وهو أن يطلبه من رحله ورفقائه . 

وإن كان في صحراء لا حائل دون نظره ينظر حواليه ، وإن كان دون نظره حائل قريب من تل أو جدار عدل عنه ، لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فلم تجدوا ماء فتيمموا   ) ولا يقال : لم يجد الماء : إلا لمن طلب . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه : طلب الماء ليس بشرط ، فإن رأى الماء ولكن بينه وبين الماء حائل من عدو أو سبع يمنعه من الذهاب إليه ، أو كان الماء في البئر وليس معه آلة الاستقاء ، فهو كالمعدوم ، يصلي بالتيمم ولا إعادة عليه .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (93)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 44 إلى الاية49

( ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يشترون الضلالة ويريدون أن تضلوا السبيل   ( 44 ) والله أعلم بأعدائكم وكفى بالله وليا وكفى بالله نصيرا   ( 45 ) من   الذين هادوا يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ويقولون سمعنا وعصينا واسمع غير مسمع   وراعنا ليا بألسنتهم وطعنا في الدين ولو أنهم قالوا سمعنا وأطعنا واسمع   وانظرنا لكان خيرا لهم وأقوم ولكن لعنهم الله بكفرهم فلا يؤمنون إلا قليلا   ( 46 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل ( ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب   ) يعني : يهود المدينة ،   قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : نزلت في رفاعة بن زيد  ومالك بن دخشم ،  كان إذا تكلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لويا بألسنتهما وعاباه ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( يشترون ) يستبدلون ، ( الضلالة ) يعني : بالهدى ، ( ويريدون أن تضلوا السبيل   ) أي : عن السبيل يا معشر المؤمنين 

( والله أعلم بأعدائكم   ) منكم فلا تستنصحوهم فإنهم أعداؤكم ، ( وكفى بالله وليا وكفى بالله نصيرا   ) قال الزجاج    : معناه اكتفوا بالله وليا واكتفوا بالله نصيرا . 

( من الذين هادوا   ) قيل : هي متصلة بقوله ( ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب   ( من الذين هادوا   ) وقيل : هي مستأنفة ، معناه : من الذين هادوا من يحرفون ، كقوله تعالى : " وما منا إلا له مقام معلوم   " ( الصافات - 164 ) أي : من له مقام معلوم ، يريد : فريق ، ( يحرفون الكلم   ) يغيرون الكلم ( عن مواضعه   ) يعني : صفة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كانت اليهود  يأتون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويسألونه عن الأمر ، فيخبرهم ، فيرى أنهم يأخذون بقوله ، فإذا انصرفوا من عنده حرفوا كلامه ، ( ويقولون سمعنا   ) قولك ( وعصينا ) أمرك ، ( واسمع غير مسمع   ) أي : اسمع منا ولا نسمع منك ، ( غير مسمع     ) أي : غير مقبول منك ، وقيل : كانوا يقولون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   اسمع ، ثم يقولون في أنفسهم : لا سمعت ، ( وراعنا ) أي : ويقولون راعنا ،   يريدون به النسبة إلى الرعونة ، ( ليا بألسنتهم   ) تحريفا ( وطعنا ) قدحا ( في الدين ) أن قوله : " وراعنا " من المراعاة ، وهم يحرفونه ، يريدون به الرعونة ، ( ولو أنهم قالوا سمعنا وأطعنا واسمع وانظرنا   ) أي : انظر إلينا مكان قولهم راعنا ، ( لكان خيرا لهم وأقوم   ) أي أعدل وأصوب ، ( ولكن لعنهم الله بكفرهم فلا يؤمنون إلا قليلا   ) إلا نفرا قليلا منهم ، وهو  عبد الله بن سلام  ومن أسلم معه منهم .
( يا أيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب آمنوا بما نزلنا مصدقا لما معكم من قبل أن نطمس وجوها فنردها على أدبارها أو نلعنهم كما لعنا أصحاب السبت وكان أمر الله مفعولا   ( 47 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) يخاطب اليهود ،    ( آمنوا بما نزلنا   ) يعني : القرآن ، ( مصدقا لما معكم   ) يعني : التوراة ، وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلم أحبار اليهود    : عبد الله بن صوريا  وكعب بن الأشرف ،  فقال :   " يا معشر اليهود  اتقوا الله وأسلموا ، فوالله إنكم لتعلمون أن الذي جئتكم به لحق " ، قالوا : ما نعرف ذلك ، وأصروا على الكفر ، فنزلت هذه الآية . 

( من قبل أن نطمس وجوها   ) قال ابن عباس    : نجعلها كخف البعير ، وقال قتادة  والضحاك    : نعميها ، والمراد بالوجه العين ، ( فنردها على أدبارها     ) أي : نطمس الوجه فنرده على القفا ، وقيل : نجعل الوجوه منابت الشعر   كوجوه القردة ، لأن منابت شعور الآدميين في أدبارهم دون وجوههم ، وقيل :   معناه نمحو آثارها وما فيها من أنف وعين وفم وحاجب فنجعلها كالأقفاء ، وقيل   : نجعل عينيه على القفا فيمشي قهقرى . 

روي أن  عبد الله بن سلام  رضي  الله عنه لما  سمع هذه الآية جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يأتي  أهله ، ويده  على وجهه ، وأسلم وقال : يا رسول الله ما كنت أرى أن أصل إليك  حتى يتحول  وجهي في قفاي ، وكذلك كعب الأحبار  لما سمع هذه الآية أسلم في زمن عمر  رضي الله عنه ، فقال : يا رب آمنت ، يا رب أسلمت ، مخافة أن يصيبه وعيد هذه الآية . 

فإن قيل : قد أوعدهم بالطمس إن لم يؤمنوا ثم لم يؤمنوا ولم يفعل بهم ذلك؟ . 

قيل : هذا الوعيد باق ، ويكون طمس ومسخ في اليهود  قبل قيام الساعة   . 

وقيل : كان هذا وعيدا بشرط ، فلما أسلم  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه دفع ذلك عن الباقين . 

وقيل : أراد به القيامة ، وقال مجاهد  أراد بقوله : ( نطمس وجوها   ) أي : نتركهم في الضلالة ، فيكون المراد طمس وجه القلب ، والرد عن بصائر الهدى على أدبارها في الكفر والضلالة . 

وأصل الطمس : المحو والإفساد والتحويل ، وقال ابن زيد    : نمحو آثارهم من وجوههم ونواحيهم التي   [ ص: 232 ] هم بها ، فنردها على أدبارهم؟ حتى يعودوا إلى حيث جاءوا منه بدءا وهو الشام ،  وقال : قد مضى ذلك ، وتأوله في إجلاء بني النضير  إلى أذرعات  وأريحاء  من الشام    ( أو نلعنهم كما لعنا أصحاب السبت   ) فنجعلهم قردة وخنازير ، ( وكان أمر الله مفعولا   ) .
( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ومن يشرك بالله فقد افترى إثما عظيما   ( 48 ) ) 

( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به   ) قال الكلبي    : نزلت في وحشي بن حرب  وأصحابه ، وذلك أنه لما قتل حمزة  كان قد جعل له على قتله أن يعتق فلم يوف له بذلك ، فلما قدم مكة  ندم   على صنيعه هو وأصحابه فكتبوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنا قد   ندمنا على الذي صنعنا وأنه ليس يمنعنا عن الإسلام إلا أنا سمعناك تقول  وأنت  بمكة    : " والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر     " الآيات ( الفرقان - 68 ) ، وقد دعونا مع الله إلها آخر وقتلنا النفس   التي حرم الله وزنينا ، فلولا هذه الآيات لاتبعناك ، فنزلت : " إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا     " الآيتين ، ( الفرقان - 70 - 71 ) فبعث بهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم إليهم ، فلما قرأوا كتبوا إليه : إن هذا شرط شديد نخاف أن لا نعمل   عملا صالحا ، فنزل : ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   ) ، فبعث بها إليهم فبعثوا إليه : إنا نخاف أن لا نكون من أهل المشيئة فنزلت : " قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله   " ( الزمر - 53 ) ، فبعث بها إليهم فدخلوا في الإسلام ورجعوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقبل منهم ، ثم قال لوحشي    : أخبرني كيف قتلت حمزة؟  فلما أخبره قال : " ويحك غيب وجهك عني   " ، فلحق وحشي  بالشام  فكان بها إلى أن مات . 

وقال أبو مجلز  عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنه لما نزلت : " قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم   " ، الآية قام رجل فقال : والشرك يا رسول الله ، فسكت ثم قام إليه مرتين أو ثلاثا فنزلت ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به   ) . 

وقال  مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير    : قال ابن عمر  رضي الله عنه : كنا على عهد محمد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا مات الرجل على كبيرة شهدنا أنه من أهل النار حتى نزلت هذه الآية ( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   ) فأمسكنا عن الشهادات   .   [ ص: 233 ] 

حكي عن علي  رضي الله عنه أن هذه الآية أرجى آية في القرآن " ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   " . 

( ومن يشرك بالله فقد افترى   ) اختلق ، ( إثما عظيما   ) أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي ،  أنا محمد بن حماد ،  أنا أبو معاوية ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن أبي سفيان ، عن جابر  قال : أتى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل فقال : يا رسول الله ما الموجبتان؟ قال : "   من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة ، ومن مات يشرك بالله شيئا دخل  النار "    . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا أبو معمر ،  أنا عبد الوارث ،  عن الحسين يعني : المعلم ،  عن عبد الله بن بريدة ،  عن  يحيى بن يعمر  حدثه أن أبا الأسود الدؤلي  حدثه أن أبا ذر  حدثه   قال : أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليه ثوب أبيض وهو نائم ، ثم أتيته   وقد استيقظ ، فقال : " ما من عبد قال : لا إله إلا الله ، ثم مات على ذلك   إلا دخل الجنة " قلت : وإن زنى وإن سرق؟ قال " وإن زنى وإن سرق " قلت :  وإن  زنى وإن سرق ؟ قال : " وإن زنى وإن سرق " قلت : وإن زنى وإن سرق؟ قال :  "  وإن زنى وإن سرق على رغم أنف أبي ذر    " ، وكان أبو ذر  إذا حدث بهذا قال : وإن رغم أنف أبي ذر    .
( ألم تر إلى الذين يزكون أنفسهم بل الله يزكي من يشاء ولا يظلمون فتيلا   ( 49 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ألم تر إلى الذين يزكون أنفسهم   ) الآية ، قال الكلبي    : نزلت في رجال من اليهود  منهم بحري بن عمرو  والنعمان بن أوفى  ومرحب بن زيد ،  أتوا بأطفالهم إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : يا محمد  هل   على هؤلاء من ذنب؟ فقال : لا قالوا : ما نحن إلا كهيئتهم ، ما عملنا   بالنهار يكفر عنا بالليل ، وما عملنا بالليل يكفر عنا بالنهار ، فأنزل الله   تعالى هذه الآية . . 

وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : كانوا يقدمون أطفالهم في الصلاة ، يزعمون أنهم لا ذنوب لهم ، فتلك التزكية . 

وقال الحسن  والضحاك  وقتادة  ومقاتل    : نزلت في اليهود  والنصارى  حين قالوا نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه ، " وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى   " ( البقرة - 111 ) وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي   [ ص: 234 ] الله عنه : هو تزكية بعضهم لبعض ، روى  طارق بن شهاب  عن ابن مسعود  قال   : إن الرجل ليغدو من بيته ومعه دينه فيأتي الرجل لا يملك له ولا لنفسه  ضرا  ولا نفعا فيقول : والله إنك كيت وكيت!! ويرجع إلى بيته وما معه من  دينه  شيء ، ثم قرأ : " ألم تر إلى الذين يزكون أنفسهم   " ، الآية . قوله تعالى : ( بل الله يزكي   ) أي : يطهر ويبرئ من الذنوب ويصلح ، ( من يشاء ولا يظلمون فتيلا     ) وهو اسم لما في شق النواة ، والقطمير اسم للقشرة التي على النواة ،   والنقير اسم للنقطة التي على ظهر النواة ، وقيل : الفتيل من الفتل وهو ما   يجعل بين الأصبعين من الوسخ عند الفتل .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (94)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 50 إلى الاية56

( انظر كيف يفترون على الله الكذب وكفى به إثما مبينا   ( 50 ) ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يؤمنون بالجبت والطاغوت ويقولون للذين كفروا هؤلاء أهدى من الذين آمنوا سبيلا   ( 51 ) ) 

( أولئك الذين لعنهم الله ومن يلعن الله فلن تجد له نصيرا   ( 52 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( انظر ) يا محمد ،    ( كيف يفترون على الله   ) يختلقون على الله ، ( الكذب ) في تغييرهم كتابه ، ( وكفى به ) بالكذب ( إثما مبينا ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يؤمنون بالجبت والطاغوت   ) اختلفوا فيهما فقال عكرمة    : هما صنمان كان المشركون يعبدونهما من دون الله ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : هما كل معبود يعبد من دون الله . قال الله تعالى " أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت   " ( النحل - 36 ) ، وقال عمر    : الجبت : السحر ، والطاغوت : الشيطان . وهو قول الشعبي  ومجاهد    . وقيل : الجبت : الأوثان ، والطاغوت : شياطين الأوثان . ولكل صنم شيطان ، يعبر عنه ، فيغتر به الناس . وقال  محمد بن سيرين  ومكحول    : الجبت : الكاهن ، والطاغوت : الساحر . وقال سعيد بن جبير   وأبو العالية    : الجبت : الساحر بلسان الحبشة ،  والطاغوت : الكاهن . وروي عن عكرمة    : الجبت بلسان الحبشة    : شيطان . 

وقال الضحاك    : الجبت : حيي بن أخطب ،  والطاغوت : كعب بن الأشرف    . دليله قوله تعالى : " يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت   " ( النساء - 60 ) أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران ،  أنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ،  أنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ،  أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن عوف العبدي  عن حيان  عن قطن بن قبيصة  عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " العيافة والطرق والطيرة من الجبت   " .   [ ص: 235 ] 

وقيل : الجبت كل ما حرم الله ، والطاغوت كل ما يطغي الإنسان . 

( ويقولون للذين كفروا هؤلاء أهدى من الذين آمنوا سبيلا   ) قال المفسرون : خرج كعب بن الأشرف  في سبعين راكبا من اليهود  إلى مكة  بعد وقعة أحد  ليحالفوا قريشا  على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وينقضوا العهد الذي كان بينهم وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فنزل كعب  على أبي سفيان  فأحسن مثواه ، ونزلت اليهود  في دور قريش ،  فقال أهل مكة    : إنكم أهل كتاب ومحمد  صاحب   كتاب ولا نأمن أن يكون هذا مكرا منكم فإن أردتم أن نخرج معكم فاسجدوا   لهذين الصنمين وآمنوا بهما ففعلوا ذلك ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( يؤمنون بالجبت والطاغوت   ) 

ثم قال كعب  لأهل مكة    : ليجيء منكم ثلاثون ومنا ثلاثون فنلزق أكبادنا بالكعبة فنعاهد رب هذا البيت لنجهدن على قتال محمد  ففعلوا . 

ثم قال أبو سفيان  لكعب    : إنك امرؤ تقرأ الكتاب وتعلم ونحن أميون لا نعلم ، فأينا أهدى طريقة ، نحن أم محمد؟  

قال كعب    : اعرضوا علي دينكم . 

فقال أبو سفيان    : نحن ننحر للحجيج الكوماء ونسقيهم الماء ونقري الضيف ونفك العاني ونصل الرحم ونعمر بيت ربنا ونطوف به ونحن أهل الحرم ،  ومحمد  فارق دين آبائه وقطع الرحم وفارق الحرم ، وديننا القديم ودين محمد  الحديث . 

فقال كعب    : أنتم والله أهدى سبيلا مما عليه محمد  فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب   ) يعني : كعبا  وأصحابه ( يؤمنون بالجبت والطاغوت   ) يعني : الصنمين ( ويقولون للذين كفروا   ) أبي سفيان  وأصحابه ( هؤلاء أهدى من الذين آمنوا سبيلا   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم ( سبيلا ) دينا .   [ ص: 236 ] 

( أولئك الذين لعنهم الله ومن يلعن الله فلن تجد له نصيرا   ) .
( أم لهم نصيب من الملك فإذا لا يؤتون الناس نقيرا   ( 53 ) أم يحسدون الناس على ما آتاهم الله من فضله فقد آتينا آل إبراهيم الكتاب والحكمة وآتيناهم ملكا عظيما   ( 54 ) فمنهم من آمن به ومنهم من صد عنه وكفى بجهنم سعيرا   ( 55 ) ) 

( أم لهم ) يعني : ألهم؟ والميم صلة ( نصيب ) حظ ( من الملك ) وهذا على جهة   الإنكار ، يعني : ليس لهم من الملك شيء ولو كان لهم من الملك شيء ، ( فإذا لا يؤتون الناس نقيرا   ) لحسدهم وبخلهم ، والنقير : النقطة التي تكون في ظهر النواة ومنها تنبت النخلة ، وقال أبو العالية    : هو نقر الرجل الشيء بطرف أصبعه كما ينقر الدرهم . 

( أم يحسدون الناس   ) يعني : اليهود ،  ويحسدون الناس : قال قتادة    : المراد بالناس العرب ، حسدهم اليهود  على النبوة ، وما أكرمهم الله تعالى بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقيل : أراد محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، وقال ابن عباس  والحسن  ومجاهد  وجماعة   : المراد بالناس : رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده حسدوه على ما أحل   الله له من النساء ، وقالوا : ما له هم إلا النكاح ، وهو المراد من قوله : (   على ما آتاهم الله من فضله   ) وقيل : حسدوه على النبوة وهو المراد من الفضل المذكور في الآية ، ( فقد آتينا آل إبراهيم الكتاب والحكمة   ) أراد بآل إبراهيم    : داود  وسليمان ،  وبالكتاب : ما أنزل الله عليهم وبالحكمة النبوة ( وآتيناهم ملكا عظيما   ) فمن فسر الفضل بكثرة النساء فسر الملك العظيم في حق داود  وسليمان  عليهما السلام بكثرة النساء ، فإنه كان لسليمان  ألف امرأة ثلاثمائة حرة وسبعمائة سرية وكان لداود  مائة امرأة ، ولم يكن يومئذ لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا تسع نسوة ، فلما قال لهم ذلك سكتوا .

قال الله تعالى : ( فمنهم من آمن به   ) يعني : بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ، ( ومنهم من صد عنه   ) أعرض عنه ولم يؤمن به ، ( وكفى بجهنم سعيرا   ) وقودا ، وقيل : الملك العظيم : ملك سليمان    . وقال  السدي    : الهاء في قوله ( من آمن به ومنهم من صد عنه   ) راجعة إلى إبراهيم ،  وذلك أن إبراهيم  زرع ذات سنة ، وزرع الناس فهلك زرع الناس وزكا زرع إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، فاحتاج إليه الناس فكان يقول : من آمن بي أعطيته فمن آمن به أعطاه ، ومن لم يؤمن به منعه . 
( إن الذين كفروا بآياتنا سوف نصليهم نارا كلما نضجت جلودهم بدلناهم جلودا غيرها ليذوقوا العذاب إن الله كان عزيزا حكيما   ( 56 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين كفروا بآياتنا سوف نصليهم نارا   ) ندخلهم نارا ، ( كلما نضجت   ) احترقت ( جلودهم بدلناهم جلودا غيرها   ) غير الجلود المحترقة ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يبدلون جلودا بيضاء كأمثال القراطيس . 

وروي أن هذه الآية قرئت عند عمر  رضي الله عنه ، فقال عمر  رضي الله عنه للقارئ : أعدها فأعادها ، وكان عنده معاذ بن جبل ،  فقال معاذ    : عندي تفسيرها : تبدل في ساعة مائة مرة ، فقال عمر  رضي الله عنه : هكذا سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قال الحسن    : تأكلهم النار كل يوم سبعين ألف مرة كلما أكلتهم قيل لهم عودوا فيعودون كما كانوا . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا معاذ بن أسيد ،  أنا الفضل بن موسى ،  أنا الفضيل ،  عن أبي حازم ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : " ما بين منكبي الكافر مسيرة ثلاثة أيام للراكب المسرع "   . 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  أنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  أنا شريح بن يونس ،  أنا حميد بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن الحسن بن صالح ،  عن هارون بن سعد ،  عن أبي حازم ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ضرس الكافر أو ناب الكافر مثل أحد ، وغلظ جلده مسيرة ثلاثة أيام "   . 

فإن قيل : كيف تعذب جلود لم تكن في الدنيا ولم تعصه؟ 

قيل يعاد الجلد الأول في كل مرة . 

وإنما قال : ( جلودا غيرها    ) لتبدل صفتها ،  كما تقول : صنعت من خاتمي خاتما غيره ، فالخاتم الثاني  هو الأول إلا أن  الصناعة والصفة تبدلت ، وكمن يترك أخاه صحيحا ثم بعد ، مرة  يراه مريضا  دنفا فيقول :   [ ص: 238 ] أنا غير الذي عهدت ، وهو عين الأول ، إلا أن صفته تغيرت . 

وقال  السدي     : يبدل الجلد جلدا غيره من  لحم الكافر ثم يعيد الجلد لحما ثم يخرج من  اللحم جلدا آخر وقيل : يعذب  الشخص في الجلد لا الجلد ، بدليل أنه قال : ( ليذوقوا العذاب   ) ولم يقل : لتذوق وقال عبد العزيز بن يحيى    : إن الله عز وجل يلبس أهل النار جلودا لا تألم ، فيكون زيادة عذاب عليهم ، كلما احترق جلد بدلهم جلدا غيره ، كما قال : " سرابيلهم من قطران   "   ( إبراهيم - 50 ) فالسرابيل تؤلمهم وهي لا تألم . قوله تعالى : ( ليذوقوا العذاب إن الله كان عزيزا حكيما   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (95)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 57 إلى الاية60


( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سندخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وندخلهم ظلا ظليلا   ( 57 ) إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل إن الله نعما يعظكم به إن الله كان سميعا بصيرا   ( 58 ) ) 

( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سندخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا لهم فيها أزواج مطهرة وندخلهم ظلا ظليلا   ) كنينا لا تنسخه الشمس ولا يؤذيهم حر ولا برد . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا الأمانات إلى أهلها   ) نزلت في  عثمان بن طلحة الحجبي  من بني عبد الدار ،  وكان سادن الكعبة ،  فلما دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  يوم الفتح أغلق عثمان  باب البيت وصعد السطح فطلب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المفتاح ، فقيل : إنه مع عثمان ،  فطلبه منه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأبى ، وقال : لو علمت أنه رسول الله لم أمنعه المفتاح ، فلوى علي  رضي الله عنه يده فأخذ منه المفتاح وفتح الباب فدخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم البيت وصلى فيه ركعتين ، فلما خرج سأله العباس  المفتاح   ، أن يعطيه ويجمع له بين السقاية والسدانة ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ،   فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرد المفتاح إلى عثمان  ويعتذر إليه ، ففعل ذلك علي  رضي الله عنه ، فقال له عثمان    : أكرهت وآذيت ثم جئت ترفق ، فقال علي    : لقد أنزل الله تعالى في شأنك قرآنا وقرأ عليه الآية ، فقال عثمان    : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا  رسول الله ، وكان المفتاح معه ، فلما مات دفعه إلى أخيه شيبة ،  فالمفتاح والسدانة في أولادهم إلى يوم القيامة . 

وقيل : المراد من الآية جميع الأمانات . أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن علي الزراد ،  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن   [ ص: 239 ] إدريس الجرجاني  وأبو أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد المعلم الهروي ،  قال : أنا أبو الحسن علي بن عيسى الماليني ،  أنا الحسن بن سفيان النسوي ،  أنا شيبان بن أبي شيبة ،  أخبرنا أبو هلال  عن قتادة  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال : كلما خطبنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " ألا لا إيمان لمن لا أمانة له ولا دين لمن لا عهد له "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل   ) أي : بالقسط ، ( إن الله نعما   ) أي : نعم الشيء الذي ( يعظكم به إن الله كان سميعا بصيرا   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن حمد بن عبد الجبار الزيات ،  أنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  حدثنا ابن عباد ،  ثنا ابن عيينة  عن  عمرو بن دينار ،  عن عمرو بن أوس ،  أنه سمع  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  رضي الله عنه يرفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " المقسطون عند الله على منابر من نور على يمين الرحمن ، وكلتا يديه يمين ، هم الذين يعدلون في حكمهم وأهليهم وما ولوا "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أنا القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ،  أنا علي بن الجعد ،  أنا  فضيل بن مرزوق ،  عن عطية ،  عن أبي سعيد  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   " إن أحب الناس إلى الله يوم القيامة وأقربهم منه مجلسا إمام عادل ، وإن أبغض الناس إلى الله وأشدهم عذابا إمام جائر "   .
( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول  وأولي الأمر منكم فإن  تنازعتم في شيء فردوه إلى الله والرسول إن كنتم  تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر  ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا   ( 59 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم   ) اختلفوا في ( أولي الأمر ) قال ابن عباس  وجابر  رضي الله عنهم : هم الفقهاء والعلماء الذين يعلمون الناس معالم دينهم ، وهو قول الحسن  والضحاك  ومجاهد ،  ودليله قوله تعالى : " ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم   " ( النساء - 83 ) . 

وقال  أبو هريرة    : هم الأمراء والولاة .   [ ص: 240 ] 

وقال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه : حق على الإمام أن يحكم بما أنزل الله ويؤدي الأمانة فإذا فعل ذلك فحق على الرعية أن يسمعوا ويطيعوا   . 

أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعد المنيعي ،  أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ،  أنا عبد الرزاق ،  أنا معمر ،  عن  همام بن منبه  أنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله ، ومن عصاني فقد عصى الله ، ومن يطع الأمير فقد أطاعني ، ومن يعص الأمير فقد عصاني "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا مسدد ،  أنا يحيى بن سعيد ،  عن عبيد الله  حدثني ، نافع ،  عن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " السمع والطاعة على المرء المسلم فيما أحب وكره ، ما لم يؤمر بمعصية ، فإذا أمر بمعصية فلا سمع ولا طاعة "   . 

[ أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن محمد الدراوردي    ] أنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك بن أنس ،  عن يحيى بن سعيد ،  أخبرنا  عبادة بن الوليد بن عبادة  أن أباه أخبره عن عبادة بن الصامت  قال :   " بايعنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على السمع والطاعة في   اليسر والعسر والمنشط والمكره ، وعلى أثرة علينا وعلى أن لا ننازع الأمر   أهله ، وعلى أن نقول بالحق أينما كنا لا نخاف في الله لومة لائم "   . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله بن أحمد القفال ،  أنا أبو منصور أحمد بن الفضل البروجردي ،  أنا أبو بكر بن محمد بن همدان الصيرفي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف الكديمي ،  قال أخبرنا  أبو داود الطيالسي ،  عن شعبة ،  عن أبي التياح ،  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأبي ذر    :   " اسمع وأطع ولو لعبد حبشي كأن رأسه زبيبة "   .   [ ص: 241 ] 

أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي ،  أنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي ،  أنا أبو العباس ،  أنا محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي ،  أنا أبو عيسى الترمذي ،  أنا موسى بن عبد الرحمن الكندي ،  أنا  زيد بن الحباب  أنا معاوية بن صالح ،  حدثني  سليم بن عامر ،  قال : سمعت أبا أمامة  رضي الله عنه يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب في حجة الوداع فقال :   " اتقوا الله وصلوا خمسكم وصوموا شهركم وأدوا زكاة أموالكم وأطيعوا ذا أمركم تدخلوا جنة ربكم "   . 

وقيل : المراد أمراء السرايا ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا صدقة بن الفضل ،  أنا  حجاج بن محمد ،  عن يعلى بن مسلم ،  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  ، في قوله تعالى : ( وأطيعوا الرسول وأولي الأمر منكم   ) قال : نزلت في عبيد الله بن حذافة بن قيس بن عدي  إذ بعثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سرية 

وقال عكرمة    : أراد بأولي الأمر أبا بكر  وعمر  رضي الله عنهما . حدثنا أبو المظفر محمد بن أحمد التيمي  أنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عثمان بن القاسم ،  أخبرنا خيثمة بن سليمان بن حيدرة الأطرابلسي ،  أنا عمرو بن أبي عرزة  بالكوفة ،  أخبرنا ثابت بن موسى العابد ،  عن سفيان بن عيينة  عن  عبد الملك بن عمير  عن ربعي ،  عن حذيفة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إني لا أدري ما بقائي فيكم فاقتدوا باللذين من بعدي أبي بكر وعمر " ، رضي الله عنهما . 

وقال عطاء    : هم المهاجرون  والأنصار  والتابعون لهم بإحسان بدليل قوله تعالى ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار   ) الآية . أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن محمود ،  أنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  أنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن إسماعيل المكي ،  عن الحسن ،  عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " مثل أصحابي في أمتي كالملح في الطعام لا يصلح الطعام إلا بالملح " قال : قال   [ ص: 242 ] الحسن    : قد ذهب ملحنا فكيف نصلح . 

قوله عز وجل : ( فإن تنازعتم   ) أي : اختلفتم ، ( في شيء ) من أمر دينكم ، والتنازع : اختلاف الآراء وأصله من النزع فكأن المتنازعين يتجاذبان ويتمانعان ، ( فردوه إلى الله والرسول     ) أي : إلى كتاب الله وإلى رسوله ما دام حيا وبعد وفاته إلى سنته ،  والرد  إلى الكتاب والسنة واجب إن وجد فيهما ، فإن لم يوجد فسبيله الاجتهاد  .  وقيل : الرد إلى الله تعالى والرسول أن يقول لما لا يعلم : الله ورسوله   أعلم . ( إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ذلك   ) أي : الرد إلى الله والرسول ، ( خير وأحسن تأويلا   ) أي : أحسن مآلا وعاقبة .
( ألم  تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك  وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن  يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به  ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم  ضلالا بعيدا   ( 60 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت   ) الآية قال الشعبي    : كان بين رجل من اليهود  ورجل من المنافقين خصومة فقال اليهودي : نتحاكم إلى محمد ،  لأنه عرف أنه لا يأخذ الرشوة ولا يميل في الحكم ، وقال المنافق : نتحاكم إلى اليهود  لعلمه أنهم يأخذون الرشوة ويميلون في الحكم ، فاتفقا على أن يأتيا كاهنا في جهينة  فيتحاكما إليه ، فنزلت هذه الآية . 

قال جابر    : كانت الطواغيت التي يتحاكمون إليها واحد في جهينة  وواحد في أسلم ،  وفي كل حي كهان . 

وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس    : نزلت في رجل من المنافقين يقال له بشر ،  كان بينه وبين يهودي خصومة فقال اليهودي : ننطلق إلى محمد ،  وقال المنافق : بل إلى كعب بن الأشرف ،  وهو   الذي سماه الله الطاغوت ، فأبى اليهودي أن يخاصمه إلا إلى رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، فلما رأى المنافق ذلك أتى معه إلى رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم فقضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لليهودي ، فلما خرجا من عنده   لزمه المنافق ، وقال : انطلق بنا إلى عمر  رضي الله عنه ، فأتيا عمر ،  فقال اليهودي : اختصمت أنا وهذا إلى محمد  فقضى لي عليه فلم يرض بقضائه وزعم أنه يخاصم إليك ، فقال عمر  رضي الله عنه للمنافق : أكذلك؟ قال : نعم ، قال لهما رويدكما   [ ص: 243 ] حتى أخرج إليكما فدخل عمر  البيت   وأخذ السيف واشتمل عليه ثم خرج فضرب به المنافق حتى برد ، وقال : هكذا   أقضي بين من لم يرض بقضاء الله وقضاء رسوله . فنزلت هذه الآية . وقال جبريل    : إن عمر  رضي الله عنه فرق بين الحق والباطل ، فسمي الفاروق . 

وقال  السدي    : كان ناس من اليهود  أسلموا ونافق بعضهم وكانت قريظة  والنضير  في الجاهلية إذا قتل رجل من بني قريظة  رجلا من بني النضير  قتل به أو أخذ ديته مائة وسق من تمر ، وإذا قتل رجل من بني النضير  رجلا من قريظة  لم يقتل به وأعطى ديته ستين وسقا ، وكانت النضير  وهم حلفاء الأوس  أشرف وأكثر من قريظة  وهم حلفاء الخزرج ،  فلما جاء الله بالإسلام وهاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة ،  قتل رجل من النضير  رجلا من قريظة  فاختصموا في ذلك ، فقالت بنو النضير    : كنا وأنتم قد اصطلحنا على أن نقتل منكم ولا تقتلون منا ، وديتكم ستون وسقا وديتنا مائة وسق ، فنحن نعطيكم ذلك ، فقالت الخزرج      : هذا شيء كنتم فعلتموه في الجاهلية لكثرتكم وقلتنا فقهرتمونا ، ونحن   وأنتم اليوم إخوة وديننا ودينكم واحد فلا فضل لكم علينا ، فقال المنافقون   منهم : انطلقوا إلى أبي بردة الكاهن الأسلمي ،  وقال المسلمون من الفريقين : لا بل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأبى المنافقون وانطلقوا إلى أبي بردة  ليحكم   بينهم ، فقال : أعظموا اللقمة ، يعني الحظ ، فقالوا : لك عشرة أوسق ، قال  :  لا بل مائة وسق ديتي ، فأبوا أن يعطوه فوق عشرة أوسق وأبى أن يحكم  بينهم ،  فأنزل الله تعالى آية القصاص ، وهذه الآية : ( ألم تر إلى الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك يريدون أن يتحاكموا إلى الطاغوت   ) يعني الكاهن أو كعب بن الأشرف ،    ( وقد أمروا أن يكفروا به ويريد الشيطان أن يضلهم ضلالا بعيدا   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (96)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 61 إلى الاية69


( وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول رأيت المنافقين يصدون عنك صدودا   ( 61 ) فكيف إذا أصابتهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم ثم جاءوك يحلفون بالله إن أردنا إلا إحسانا وتوفيقا   ( 62 ) ) 

( وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول رأيت المنافقين يصدون عنك صدودا   ) أي : يعرضون عنك إعراضا . 

( فكيف إذا أصابتهم مصيبة   ) هذا وعيد ، أي : فكيف يصنعون إذا أصابتهم مصيبة ، ( بما قدمت أيديهم   ) يعني : عقوبة صدودهم ، وقيل : هي كل مصيبة تصيب جميع المنافقين في الدنيا   [ ص: 244 ] والآخرة ، وتم الكلام هاهنا ، ثم عاد الكلام إلى ما سبق ، يخبر عن فعلهم فقال : ( ثم جاءوك   ) يعني : يتحاكمون إلى الطاغوت ، ( ثم جاءوك   ) [ يحيونك ويحلفون ] . 

وقيل : أراد بالمصيبة قتل عمر  رضي الله عنه المنافق ، ثم جاءوا يطلبون ديته ، ( يحلفون بالله إن أردنا   ) ما أردنا بالعدول عنه في المحاكمة أو بالترافع إلى عمر ،    ( إلا إحسانا وتوفيقا   ) قال الكلبي    : إلا إحسانا في القول ، وتوفيقا : صوابا ، وقال ابن كيسان :  حقا وعدلا نظيره : ليحلفن إن أردنا إلا الحسنى ،   وقيل : هو إحسان بعضهم إلى بعض ، وقيل : هو تقريب الأمر من الحق ، لا   القضاء على أمر الحكم ، والتوفيق : هو موافقة الحق ، وقيل : هو التأليف   والجمع بين الخصمين .
( أولئك الذين يعلم الله ما في قلوبهم فأعرض عنهم وعظهم وقل لهم في أنفسهم قولا بليغا   ( 63 ) وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله ولو أنهم إذ ظلموا أنفسهم جاءوك فاستغفروا الله واستغفر لهم الرسول لوجدوا الله توابا رحيما   ( 64 ) فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليما   ( 65 ) ) 

( أولئك الذين يعلم الله ما في قلوبهم   ) من النفاق ، أي : علم أن ما في قلوبهم خلاف ما في ألسنتهم ، ( فأعرض عنهم     ) أي : عن عقوبتهم وقيل : فأعرض عن قبول عذرهم وعظهم باللسان ، وقل لهم   قولا بليغا ، وقيل : هو التخويف بالله ، وقيل : أن توعدهم بالقتل إن لم   يتوبوا ، قال الحسن    : القول البليغ أن يقول لهم : إن أظهرتم ما في قلوبكم من النفاق قتلتم لأنه يبلغ من نفوسهم كل مبلغ ، وقال الضحاك    : ( فأعرض عنهم وعظهم   ) في الملإ ( وقل لهم في أنفسهم قولا بليغا   ) في السر والخلاء ، وقال : قيل هذا منسوخ بآية القتال . 

قوله عز وجل ( وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا ليطاع بإذن الله   ) أي : بأمر الله لأن طاعة الرسول وجبت بأمر الله ، قال الزجاج      : ليطاع بإذن الله لأن الله قد أذن فيه وأمر به ، وقيل : إلا ليطاع كلام   تام كاف ، بإذن الله تعالى أي : بعلم الله وقضائه ، أي : وقوع طاعته يكون   بإذن الله ، ( ولو أنهم إذ ظلموا أنفسهم   ) بتحاكمهم إلى الطاغوت ( جاءوك فاستغفروا الله واستغفر لهم الرسول لوجدوا الله توابا رحيما   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك   ) الآية .   [ ص: 245 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو اليمان ،  أنا شعيب ،  عن الزهري ،  أخبرني عروة بن الزبير    : أن الزبير  رضي الله عنه كان يحدث أنه خاصم رجلا من الأنصار  قد شهد بدرا  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في شراج من الحرة كانا يسقيان به . كلاهما ، فقال رسول الله للزبير    : اسق يا زبير ،  ثم أرسل إلى جارك ، فغضب الأنصاري ، ثم قال : يا رسول الله أن كان ابن عمتك؟ فتلون وجه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم قال للزبير    : اسق ثم احبس الماء حتى يبلغ الجدر ، فاستوعى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حينئذ للزبير  حقه ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل ذلك أشار على الزبير  برأي أراد به سعة له وللأنصاري ، فلما أحفظ الأنصاري رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استوعى للزبير  حقه في صريح الحكم . 

قال عروة    : قال الزبير    : والله ما أحسب هذه الآية إلا نزلت في ذلك ( فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم   ) الآية . 

وروي أن الأنصاري الذي خاصم الزبير  كان اسمه  حاطب بن أبي بلتعة  فلما خرجا مر على المقداد  فقال : لمن كان القضاء ، فقال الأنصاري : قضى لابن عمته ولوى شدقه ففطن له يهودي كان مع المقداد ،  فقال : قاتل الله هؤلاء يشهدون أنه رسول الله ثم يتهمونه في قضاء يقضي بينهم ، وايم الله لقد أذنبنا ذنبا مرة في حياة موسى  عليه السلام فدعا موسى  إلى التوبة منه ، فقال : اقتلوا أنفسكم ففعلنا فبلغ قتلانا سبعين ألفا في طاعة ربنا حتى رضي عنا ، فقال ثابت بن قيس بن شماس    : أما والله إن الله ليعلم مني الصدق ولو أمرني محمد  أن أقتل نفسي لفعلت ، فأنزل الله في شأن  حاطب بن أبي بلتعة    : ( فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك   ) . 

وقال مجاهد   والشعبي    : نزلت في بشر  المنافق واليهودي اللذين اختصما إلى عمر  رضي الله عنه . 

قوله تعالى : ( فلا ) أي : ليس الأمر كما يزعمون أنهم مؤمنون ثم لا يرضون بحكمك ، ثم استأنف   [ ص: 246 ] القسم ( وربك لا يؤمنون   ) ويجوز أن يكون ( لا ) في قوله ( فلا ) صلة ، كما في قوله ( فلا أقسم ) حتى يحكموك : أي يجعلوك حكما ، ( فيما شجر بينهم   ) أي : اختلف واختلط من أمورهم والتبس عليهم حكمه ، ومنه الشجر لالتفاف أغصانه بعضها ببعض ، ( ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجا   ) قال مجاهد    : شكا ، وقال غيره : ضيقا ، ( مما قضيت   ) قال الضحاك    : إثما ، أي : يأثمون بإنكارهم ما قضيت ، ( ويسلموا تسليما   ) أي : وينقادوا لأمرك انقيادا .
( ولو أنا كتبنا عليهم أن اقتلوا أنفسكم أو اخرجوا من دياركم ما فعلوه إلا قليل منهم ولو أنهم فعلوا ما يوعظون به لكان خيرا لهم وأشد تثبيتا   ( 66 ) وإذا لآتيناهم من لدنا أجرا عظيما   ( 67 ) ولهديناهم صراطا مستقيما   ( 68 ) ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا   ( 69 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولو أنا كتبنا   ) أي : فرضنا وأوجبنا ، ( عليهم أن اقتلوا أنفسكم   ) كما أمرنا بني إسرائيل    ( أو اخرجوا من دياركم   ) كما أمرنا بني إسرائيل  بالخروج من مصر ،      ( ما فعلوه ) معناه : أنا ما كتبنا عليهم إلا طاعة الرسول والرضى بحكمه ،   ولو كتبنا عليهم القتل والخروج عن الدور ما كان يفعله ، ( إلا قليل منهم   ) نزلت في  ثابت بن قيس  وهو من القليل الذي استثنى الله ، قال الحسن  ومقاتل  لما نزلت هذه الآية قال عمر   وعمار بن ياسر   وعبد الله بن مسعود  وناس   من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهم القليل ، والله لو أمرنا لفعلنا   والحمد لله الذي عافانا ، فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :   " إن من أمتي لرجالا الإيمان في قلوبهم أثبت من الجبال الرواسي "   . 

قرأ ابن عامر  وأهل الشام    ( إلا قليلا ) بالنصب على الاستثناء ، وكذلك هو في مصحف أهل الشام ،  وقيل   : فيه إضمار ، تقديره : إلا أن يكون قليلا منهم ، وقرأ الآخرون قليل   بالرفع على الضمير الفاعل في قوله ( فعلوه ) تقديره : إلا نفر قليل فعلوه ،   ( ولو أنهم فعلوا ما يوعظون به   ) من طاعة الرسول والرضى بحكمه ، ( لكان خيرا لهم وأشد تثبيتا   ) تحقيقا وتصديقا لإيمانهم . 

( وإذا لآتيناهم من لدنا أجرا عظيما   ) ثوابا وافرا . 

( ولهديناهم صراطا مستقيما   ) أي : إلى الصراط المستقيم .   [ ص: 247 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن يطع الله والرسول فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين   ) الآية ، نزلت في  ثوبان مولى رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان شديد الحب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قليل   الصبر عنه ، فأتاه ذات يوم وقد تغير لونه يعرف الحزن في وجهه ، فقال له   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما غير لونك " ؟ فقال : يا رسول الله ما   بي مرض ولا وجع غير أني إذا لم أرك استوحشت وحشة شديدة حتى ألقاك ، ثم  ذكرت  الآخرة فأخاف أن لا أراك لأنك ترفع مع النبيين ، وإني إن دخلت الجنة  كنت  في منزلة أدنى من منزلتك ، وإن لم أدخل الجنة لا أراك أبدا ، فنزلت  هذه  الآية . 

وقال قتادة    : قال بعض  أصحاب النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : كيف يكون الحال في الجنة وأنت في الدرجات  العلى ونحن  أسفل منك؟ فكيف نراك؟ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

( ومن يطع الله   ) في أداء الفرائض ، ( والرسول ) في السنن ( فأولئك مع الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين     ) أي لا تفوتهم رؤية الأنبياء ومجالستهم لا أنهم يرفعون إلى درجة   الأنبياء ، ( والصديقين ) وهم أفاضل أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   والصديق المبالغ في الصدق ، ( والشهداء ) قيل : هم الذين استشهدوا في يوم أحد ،  وقيل : الذين استشهدوا في سبيل الله ، وقال عكرمة    : النبيون هاهنا : محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والصديقون أبو بكر ،  والشهداء عمر  وعثمان  وعلي  رضي الله عنهم ، ( والصالحين ) سائر الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، ( وحسن أولئك رفيقا   ) يعني : رفقاء الجنة ، والعرب تضع الواحد موضع الجمع ، كقوله تعالى : ( ثم نخرجكم طفلا   ) ( غافر - 67 ) أي : أطفالا ( ويولون الدبر   ) أي : الأدبار . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أبو محمد الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي ،  أنا أبو العباس السراج ،  أنا قتيبة بن سعد ،  أنا حماد بن زيد ،  عن ثابت ،  عن أنس  أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله الرجل يحب قوما ولما يلحق بهم؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " المرء مع من أحب "   . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  وأبو عمرو محمد بن عبد الرحمن النسوي  قالا أخبرنا أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا أبو يحيى زكريا بن يحيى المروزي ،  أنا سفيان بن عيينة ،  عن الزهري ،  عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه قال : قال   رجل : يا رسول الله متى الساعة؟ قال : " وما أعددت لها " ؟ قال : فلم  يذكر  كثيرا ، إلا أنه يحب الله ورسوله قال : " فأنت مع من أحببت "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (97)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 70 إلى الاية77


 ( ذلك الفضل من الله وكفى بالله عليما   ( 70 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا خذوا حذركم فانفروا ثبات أو انفروا جميعا   ( 71 ) وإن منكم لمن ليبطئن فإن أصابتكم مصيبة قال قد أنعم الله علي إذ لم أكن معهم شهيدا   ( 72 ) ) 

( ذلك الفضل من الله وكفى بالله عليما    ) أي :  بثواب الآخرة ، وقيل : بمن أطاع رسول الله وأحبه ، وفيه بيان أنهم  لن  ينالوا تلك الدرجة بطاعتهم ، وإنما نالوها بفضل الله عز وجل . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي ،  أنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب ،  أنا يعلى بن عبيد ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن أبي صالح ،  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " قاربوا وسددوا واعلموا أنه لا ينجو أحد منكم بعمله " ، قالوا : ولا  أنت  يا رسول الله؟ قال : " ولا أنا إلا أن يتغمدني الله برحمة منه وفضل "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا خذوا حذركم     ) من عدوكم ، أي : عدتكم وآلتكم من السلاح ، والحذر والحذر واحد ،  كالمثل  والمثل والشبه والشبه ، ( فانفروا ) اخرجوا ( ثبات ) أي : سرايا  متفرقين  سرية بعد سرية ، والثبات جماعات في تفرقة واحدتها ثبة ، ( أو انفروا جميعا   ) أي : مجتمعين كلكم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن منكم لمن ليبطئن   ) نزلت في المنافقين 

وإنما قال ( منكم ) لاجتماعهم مع أهل الإيمان في الجنسية والنسب وإظهار الإسلام ، لا في حقيقة الإيمان ، ( ليبطئن ) أي : ليتأخرن ، وليتثاقلن عن الجهاد ، وهو عبد الله بن أبي  المنافق   ، واللام في ( ليبطئن ) لام القسم ، والتبطئة : التأخر عن الأمر ، يقال :   ما أبطأ بك؟ أي : ما أخرك عنا؟ ويقال : أبطأ إبطاء وبطأ يبطئ تبطئة . ( فإن أصابتكم مصيبة   ) أي : قتل وهزيمة ، ( قال قد أنعم الله علي   ) بالقعود ، ( إذ لم أكن معهم شهيدا   ) أي : حاضرا في تلك الغزاة فيصيبني ما أصابهم . 
( ولئن أصابكم فضل من الله ليقولن كأن لم تكن بينكم وبينه مودة يا ليتني كنت معهم فأفوز فوزا عظيما   ( 73 ) فليقاتل في سبيل الله الذين يشرون الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة ومن يقاتل في سبيل الله فيقتل أو يغلب فسوف نؤتيه أجرا عظيما   ( 74 ) ) 

( ولئن أصابكم فضل من الله   ) فتح وغنيمة ( ليقولن ) هذا المنافق ، وفيه تقديم وتأخير ، وقوله ( كأن لم تكن بينكم وبينه مودة   ) متصل بقوله ( فإن أصابتكم مصيبة   ) تقديره : فإن أصابتكم مصيبة قال : قد أنعم الله علي إذ لم أكن معهم شهيدا ، كأن لم تكن بينكم وبينه مودة أي : معرفة . 

قرأ ابن كثير  وحفص  ويعقوب    ( تكن ) بالتاء ، والباقون بالياء ، أي : ولئن أصابكم فضل من الله ليقولن : ( يا ليتني كنت معهم   ) في تلك الغزاة ، ( فأفوز فوزا عظيما   ) أي : آخذ نصيبا وافرا من الغنيمة ، وقوله ( فأفوز ) نصب على جواب التمني بالفاء ، كما تقول : وددت أن أقوم فيتبعني الناس . 

قوله تعالى : ( فليقاتل في سبيل الله الذين يشرون الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة     ) قيل : نزلت في المنافقين ، ومعنى يشرون أي : يشترون ، يعني الذين   يختارون الدنيا على الآخرة ، معناه : آمنوا ثم قاتلوا ، وقيل : نزلت في   المؤمنين المخلصين ، معناه فليقاتل في سبيل الله الذين يشرون أي : يبيعون   الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة ويختارون الآخرة ( ومن يقاتل في سبيل الله فيقتل   ) يعني يستشهد ، ( أو يغلب ) يظفر ، ( فسوف نؤتيه   ) في كلا الوجهين ( أجرا عظيما   ) ويدغم أبو عمرو   والكسائي  الباء في الفاء حيث كان . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن  أبي الزناد ،  عن  الأعرج ،  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :     " تكفل الله لمن جاهد في سبيله لا يخرجه من بيته إلا الجهاد في سبيله   وتصديق كلمته أن يدخله الجنة أو يرجعه إلى مسكنه الذي خرج منه مع ما نال من   أجر أو غنيمة "   . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي ،  أنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني ،  أنا أبو عبد الرحمن عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري ،  أنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  أنا علي بن حجر ،  أنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  أنا محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة ،  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " مثل المجاهد  [ ص:  250 ] في  سبيل الله كمثل القانت الصائم الذي لا يفتر من صلاة ولا صيام  حتى يرجعه  الله إلى أهله بما يرجعه من غنيمة وأجر ، أو يتوفاه فيدخله  الجنة "   .
( وما لكم لا تقاتلون في سبيل الله والمستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان الذين يقولون ربنا أخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها واجعل لنا من لدنك وليا واجعل لنا من لدنك نصيرا   ( 75 ) الذين آمنوا يقاتلون في سبيل الله والذين كفروا يقاتلون في سبيل الطاغوت فقاتلوا أولياء الشيطان إن كيد الشيطان كان ضعيفا   ( 76 ) ألم   تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا أيديكم وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فلما كتب   عليهم القتال إذا فريق منهم يخشون الناس كخشية الله أو أشد خشية وقالوا   ربنا لم كتبت علينا القتال لولا أخرتنا إلى أجل قريب قل متاع الدنيا قليل   والآخرة خير لمن اتقى ولا تظلمون فتيلا   ( 77 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وما لكم لا تقاتلون   ) لا تجاهدون ( في سبيل الله ) في طاعة الله ، يعاتبهم على ترك الجهاد ، ( والمستضعفين ) أي : عن المستضعفين ، وقال ابن شهاب    : في سبيل المستضعفين لتخليصهم ، وقيل : في تخليص المستضعفين من أيدي المشركين ، وكان بمكة  جماعة ، ( من الرجال والنساء والولدان   ) يلقون من المشركين أذى كثيرا ، ( الذين ) يدعون و ( يقولون ربنا أخرجنا من هذه القرية الظالم أهلها   ) يعني : مكة ،  الظالم   أي : المشرك ، أهلها يعني القرية التي من صفتها أن أهلها مشركون ، وإنما   خفض ( الظالم ) لأنه نعت للأهل ، فلما عاد الأهل إلى القرية صار كأن الفعل   لها ، كما يقال مررت برجل حسنه عينه ، ( واجعل لنا من لدنك وليا   ) أي : من يلي أمرنا ، ( واجعل لنا من لدنك نصيرا   ) أي : من يمنع العدو عنا ، فاستجاب الله دعوتهم ، فلما فتح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  ولى عليهم عتاب بن أسيد  وجعله الله لهم نصيرا ينصف المظلومين من الظالمين . 

قوله تعالى : ( الذين آمنوا يقاتلون في سبيل الله   ) أي : في طاعته ، ( والذين كفروا يقاتلون في سبيل الطاغوت   ) أي : في طاعة الشيطان ، ( فقاتلوا ) أيها المؤمنون ( أولياء الشيطان   ) أي : حزبه وجنوده وهم الكفار ، ( إن كيد الشيطان   ) مكره ، ( كان ضعيفا   ) كما فعل يوم بدر  لما رأى الملائكة خاف أن يأخذوه فهرب وخذلهم . 

قوله تعالى : ( ألم تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا أيديكم   ) الآية ، قال الكلبي    : نزلت في  عبد الرحمن بن عوف الزهري ،   والمقداد بن الأسود الكندي ،  وقدامة بن مظعون الجمحي ،   وسعد بن أبي وقاص ،   [ ص: 251 ] وجماعة كانوا يلقون من المشركين بمكة  أذى كثيرا قبل أن يهاجروا ، ويقولون : يا رسول الله ائذن لنا في قتالهم فإنهم قد آذونا ، فيقول لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " كفوا أيديكم فإني لم أؤمر بقتالهم "   . 

( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة   ) فلما هاجروا إلى المدينة  وأمرهم الله بقتال المشركين شق ذلك على بعضهم ، قال الله تعالى : ( فلما كتب   ) فرض ، ( عليهم القتال إذا فريق منهم يخشون الناس   ) يعني : يخشون مشركي مكة ،    ( كخشية الله   ) أي : كخشيتهم من الله ، ( أو أشد ) أكثر ، ( خشية ) وقيل : معناه وأشد خشية ، ( وقالوا ربنا لم كتبت علينا القتال   ) الجهاد ( لولا ) هلا ( أخرتنا إلى أجل قريب   ) يعني : الموت أي : هلا تركتنا حتى نموت بآجالنا؟ . 

واختلفوا في هؤلاء الذين قالوا ذلك ، قيل : قاله قوم من المنافقين لأن قوله : ( لم كتبت علينا القتال   ) لا يليق بالمؤمنين . 

وقيل : قاله جماعة من المؤمنين لم يكونوا راسخين في العلم قالوه خوفا وجبنا   لا اعتقادا ، ثم تابوا ، وأهل الإيمان يتفاضلون في الإيمان . 

وقيل : هم قوم كانوا مؤمنين فلما فرض عليهم القتال نافقوا من الجبن وتخلفوا عن الجهاد ، ( قل ) يا محمد ،      ( متاع الدنيا ) أي : منفعتها والاستمتاع بها ( قليل والآخرة ) أي :   وثواب الآخرة خير وأفضل ، ( لمن اتقى ) الشرك ومعصية الرسول ، ( ولا تظلمون فتيلا   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو جعفر  وحمزة   والكسائي  بالياء والباقون تظلمون بالتاء . 

أخبرنا أبو صالح أحمد بن عبد الملك المؤذن ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن معاوية الصيدلاني ،  أخبرنا الأصم ،  أنا عبد الله بن محمد بن شاكر ،  أنا  محمد بن بشر العبدي ،  أنا مسعر بن كدام  عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد  عن  قيس بن أبي حازم ،  حدثني المستورد بن شداد  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ما الدنيا في الآخرة إلا مثل ما يجعل أحدكم أصبعه في اليم فلينظر بم يرجع "   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (98)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 78 إلى الاية83


( أينما  تكونوا يدرككم الموت ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة  وإن تصبهم حسنة يقولوا هذه من  عند الله وإن تصبهم سيئة يقولوا هذه من عندك  قل كل من عند الله فمال هؤلاء  القوم لا يكادون يفقهون حديثا   ( 78 ) ما أصابك من حسنة فمن الله وما أصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك وأرسلناك للناس رسولا وكفى بالله شهيدا   ( 79 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت   ) أي : ينزل بكم الموت ، نزلت في المنافقين الذين قالوا في قتلى أحد    : لو كانوا عندنا ما ماتوا وما قتلوا ، فرد الله عليهم بقوله : ( أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت   ) ، ( ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة   ) والبروج : الحصون والقلاع ، والمشيدة : المرفوعة المطولة ، قال قتادة    : معناه في قصور محصنة ، وقال عكرمة    : مجصصة ، والشيد : الجص ، ( وإن تصبهم حسنة   ) نزلت في اليهود  والمنافقين ، وذلك أنهم قالوا لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة    : ما زلنا نعرف النقص في ثمارنا ومزارعنا منذ قدم علينا هذا الرجل وأصحابه . 

قال الله تعالى : ( وإن تصبهم   ) يعني : اليهود    ( حسنة ) أي خصب ورخص في السعر ، ( يقولوا هذه من عند الله   ) لنا ، ( وإن تصبهم سيئة   ) يعني : الجدب وغلاء الأسعار ( يقولوا هذه من عندك   ) أي : من شؤم محمد  وأصحابه ، وقيل : المراد بالحسنة الظفر والغنيمة يوم بدر ،  وبالسيئة القتل والهزيمة يوم أحد ،  يقولوا هذه من عندك أي : أنت الذي حملتنا عليه يا محمد ،  فعلى هذا يكون هذا من قول المنافقين ، ( قل ) لهم يا محمد ،    ( كل من عند الله   ) أي : الحسنة والسيئة كلها من عند الله ، ثم عيرهم بالجهل فقال : ( فمال هؤلاء القوم   ) يعني : المنافقين واليهود ،    ( لا يكادون يفقهون حديثا   ) أي : لا يفقهون قولا وقيل : الحديث هاهنا هو القرآن أي : لا يفقهون معاني القرآن . 

قوله : ( فمال هؤلاء   ) قال الفراء      : كثرت في الكلام هذه الكلمة حتى توهموا أن اللام متصلة بها وأنهما حرف   واحد ، ففصلوا اللام مما بعدها في بعضه ، ووصلوها في بعضه ، والاتصال   القراءة ، ولا يجوز الوقف على اللام لأنها لام خافضة . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ما أصابك من حسنة   ) خير ونعمة ( فمن الله وما أصابك من سيئة   ) بلية أو أمر تكرهه ، ( فمن نفسك   ) أي : بذنوبك ، والخطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد غيره ، نظيره قوله تعالى : وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم   ( الشورى - 30 ) ويتعلق أهل القدر بظاهر هذه الآية ،   [ ص: 253 ] فقالوا : نفى الله تعالى السيئة عن نفسه ونسبها إلى العبد فقال : ( وما أصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك     ) ولا متعلق لهم فيه ، لأنه ليس المراد من الآية حسنات الكسب ولا سيآته   من الطاعات والمعاصي ، بل المراد منهم ما يصيبهم من النعم والمحن ، وذلك   ليس من فعلهم بدليل أنه نسبها إلى غيرهم ولم ينسبها إليهم ، فقال : ( ما أصابك     ) ولا يقال في الطاعة والمعصية أصابني ، إنما يقال : أصبتها ، ويقال في   النعم : أصابني ، بدليل أنه لم يذكر عليه ثوابا ولا عقابا ، فهو كقوله   تعالى ( فإذا جاءتهم الحسنة قالوا لنا هذه وإن تصبهم سيئة يطيروا بموسى ومن معه   ) ( الأعراف - 131 ) ، ولما ذكر حسنات الكسب وسيئاته نسبها إليه ، ووعد عليها الثواب والعقاب ، فقال ( من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها   ) ( الأنعام - 160 ) . 

وقيل : معنى الآية : ما أصابك من حسنة من النصر والظفر يوم بدر فمن الله ،   أي : من فضل الله ، وما أصابك من سيئة من القتل والهزيمة يوم أحد  فمن نفسك ، أي : بذنب نفسك من مخالفة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

فإن قيل كيف وجه الجمع بين قوله ( قل كل من عند الله   ) وبين قوله ( فمن نفسك   ) قيل : قوله ( قل كل من عند الله   ) أي : الخصب والجدب والنصر والهزيمة كلها من عند الله ، وقوله : ( فمن نفسك   ) أي : ما أصابك من سيئة من الله فبذنب نفسك عقوبة لك ، كما قال الله تعالى : وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم   ( الشورى - 30 ) يدل عليه ما روى مجاهد  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أنه قرأ ( وما أصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك   ) وأنا كتبتها عليك . 

وقال بعضهم : هذه الآية متصلة بما قبلها ، والقول فيه مضمر تقديره : فمال هؤلاء القوم لا يكادون يفقهون حديثا ، يقولون : ( ما أصابك من حسنة فمن الله وما أصابك من سيئة فمن نفسك   ( قل كل من عند الله   ) ( وأرسلناك ) يا محمد    ( للناس رسولا وكفى بالله شهيدا   ) على إرسالك وصدقك ، وقيل : وكفى بالله شهيدا على أن الحسنة والسيئة كلها من الله تعالى .
( من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله ومن تولى فما أرسلناك عليهم حفيظا   ( 80 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله   ) وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول :   " من أطاعني فقد أطاع الله ومن أحبني فقد أحب الله " فقال بعض المنافقين : ما يريد هذا الرجل إلا أن نتخذه ربا كما اتخذت النصارى  عيسى بن مريم  ربا ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( من يطع الرسول فقد أطاع الله   ) أي : من يطع الرسول فيما أمر به فقد أطاع الله ، ( ومن تولى ) عن طاعته ، ( فما أرسلناك ) يا محمد ،   [ ص:  254 ]    ( عليهم حفيظا ) أي : حافظا ورقيبا ، بل كل أمورهم إليه تعالى ،  وقيل :  نسخ الله عز وجل هذا بآية السيف ، وأمره بقتال من خالف الله ورسوله  .
( ويقولون طاعة فإذا برزوا من عندك بيت طائفة منهم غير الذي تقول والله يكتب ما يبيتون فأعرض عنهم وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا   ( 81 ) أفلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا   ( 82 ) وإذا   جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي   الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته   لاتبعتم الشيطان إلا قليلا   ( 83 ) ) 

( ويقولون طاعة   ) يعني : المنافقين يقولون باللسان للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنا آمنا بك فمرنا فأمرك طاعة ، قال النحويون : أي أمرنا وشأننا أن نطيعك ، ( فإذا برزوا   ) خرجوا ، ( من عندك بيت طائفة منهم غير الذي تقول   ) قال قتادة  والكلبي    : بيت أي : غير وبدل الذي عهد إليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويكون التبييت بمعنى التبديل ، وقال أبو عبيدة  والقتيبي    : معناه : قالوا وقدروا ليلا غير ما أعطوك نهارا ، وكل ما قدر بليل فهو تبييت ، وقال أبو الحسن الأخفش :  تقول العرب للشيء إذا قدر ، قد بيت ، يشبهونه بتقدير بيوت الشعر ، ( والله يكتب   ) أي : يثبت ويحفظ ، ( ما يبيتون   ) ما يزورون ويغيرون ويقدرون ، وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : يعني ما يسرون من النفاق ، ( فأعرض عنهم   ) يا محمد  ولا تعاقبهم ، وقيل : لا تخبر بأسمائهم ، منع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الإخبار بأسماء المنافقين ، ( وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا   ) أي : اتخذه وكيلا وكفى بالله وكيلا وناصرا . 

قوله تعالى : ( أفلا يتدبرون القرآن   ) يعني : أفلا يتفكرون في القرآن ، والتدبر هو النظر في آخر الأمر ، ودبر كل شيء آخره . ( ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا   ) أي تفاوتا وتناقضا كثيرا ، قاله ابن عباس  ،   وقيل : لوجدوا فيه أي : في الإخبار عن الغيب بما كان وبما يكون اختلافا   كثيرا ، أفلا يتفكرون فيه فيعرفوا - بعدم التناقض فيه وصدق ما يخبر - أنه   كلام الله تعالى لأن ما لا يكون من عند الله لا يخلو عن تناقض واختلاف . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به   ) وذلك   أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يبعث السرايا فإذا غلبوا أو غلبوا بادر   المنافقون يستخبرون عن حالهم ، فيفشون ويحدثون به قبل أن   [ ص: 255 ] يحدث به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيضعفون به قلوب المؤمنين فأنزل الله تعالى ( وإذا جاءهم   ) يعني : المنافقين ( أمر من الأمن   ) أي : الفتح والغنيمة ( أو الخوف ) القتل والهزيمة ( أذاعوا به   ) أشاعوه وأفشوه ، ( ولو ردوه إلى الرسول   ) أي : لو لم يحدثوا به حتى يكون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي يحدث به ، ( وإلى أولي الأمر منهم   ) أي : ذوي الرأي من الصحابة مثل أبي بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  رضي الله عنهم ، ( لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم     ) أي : يستخرجونه وهم العلماء ، أي : علموا ما ينبغي أن يكتم وما ينبغي   أن يفشى ، والاستنباط : الاستخراج ، يقال : استنبط الماء إذا استخرجه ،   وقال عكرمة    : يستنبطونه أي : يحرصون عليه ويسألون عنه ، وقال الضحاك      : يتبعونه ، يريد الذين سمعوا تلك الأخبار من المؤمنين والمنافقين ، لو   ردوه إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وإلى ذوي الرأي والعلم ، لعلمه الذين   يستنبطونه منهم ، أي : يحبون أن يعلموه على حقيقته كما هو . 

( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لاتبعتم الشيطان     ) كلكم ( إلا قليلا ) فإن قيل : كيف استثنى القليل ولولا فضله لاتبع  الكل  الشيطان؟ قيل : هو راجع إلى ما قبله ، قيل : معناه أذاعوا به إلا  قليلا لم  يفشه ، عني بالقليل المؤمنين ، وهذا قول الكلبي  واختيار الفراء ،  وقال   : لأن علم السر إذا ظهر علمه المستنبط وغيره ، والإذاعة قد تكون في بعض   دون بعض ، وقيل : لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم إلا قليلا ثم قوله : ( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لاتبعتم الشيطان   ) كلام تام . 

وقيل : فضل الله : الإسلام ، ورحمته : القرآن ، يقول لولا ذلك لاتبعتم   الشيطان إلا قليلا وهم قوم اهتدوا قبل مجيء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   ونزول القرآن ، مثل زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل ،  وورقة بن نوفل  وجماعة سواهما . 

وفي الآية دليل على جواز القياس ، فإن من العلم ما يدرك بالتلاوة والرواية   وهو النص ، ومنه ما يدرك بالاستنباط وهو القياس على المعاني المودعة في   النصوص .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (99)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 84 إلى الاية88

( فقاتل في سبيل الله لا تكلف إلا نفسك وحرض المؤمنين عسى الله أن يكف بأس الذين كفروا والله أشد بأسا وأشد تنكيلا   ( 84 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( فقاتل في سبيل الله لا تكلف إلا نفسك   ) وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واعد أبا سفيان  بعد حرب أحد  موسم بدر  الصغرى في ذي القعدة فلما بلغ الميعاد دعا الناس إلى الخروج فكرهه بعضهم ، فأنزل الله عز وجل ( فقاتل في سبيل الله لا تكلف إلا نفسك     ) أي : لا تدع جهاد العدو والانتصار للمستضعفين من المؤمنين ولو وحدك ،   فإن الله قد وعدك النصرة وعاتبهم على ترك القتال ، والفاء   [ ص: 256 ] في قوله تعالى : ( فقاتل ) جواب عن قوله ( ومن يقاتل في سبيل الله فيقتل أو يغلب فسوف نؤتيه أجرا عظيما   ) فقاتل ، ( وحرض المؤمنين     ) على القتال أي حضهم على الجهاد ورغبهم في الثواب ، فخرج رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم في سبعين راكبا فكفاهم الله القتال ، فقال جل ذكره ( عسى الله   ) أي : لعل الله ، ( أن يكف بأس الذين كفروا   ) أي : قتال الذين كفروا المشركين و " عسى " من الله واجب ، ( والله أشد بأسا   ) أي : أشد صولة وأعظم سلطانا ، ( وأشد تنكيلا   ) أي : عقوبة .
( من يشفع شفاعة حسنة يكن له نصيب منها ومن يشفع شفاعة سيئة يكن له كفل منها وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتا   ( 85 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( من يشفع شفاعة حسنة يكن له نصيب منها ومن يشفع شفاعة سيئة يكن له كفل منها   ) أي : نصيب منها ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : الشفاعة الحسنة هي الإصلاح بين الناس ، والشفاعة السيئة هي المشي بالنميمة بين الناس . 

وقيل : الشفاعة الحسنة هي حسن القول في الناس ينال به الثواب والخير ، والسيئة هي : الغيبة وإساءة القول في الناس ينال به الشر . 

وقوله ( كفل منها   ) أي : من وزرها ، وقال مجاهد    : هي شفاعة الناس بعضهم لبعض ، ويؤجر الشفيع على شفاعته وإن لم يشفع . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا  سفيان الثوري ،  عن أبي بردة ،  أخبرني جدي أبو بردة ،  عن أبيه عن أبي موسى  رضي الله عنه قال : كان   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جاءه رجل يسأل أو طالب حاجة أقبل علينا   بوجهه ، فقال : " اشفعوا لتؤجروا ليقضي الله على لسان نبيه ما شاء "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : مقتدرا مجازيا ، قال الشاعر : 
**وذي ضغن كففت النفس عنه وكنت على مساءته مقيتا* *

وقال مجاهد    : شاهدا : وقال قتادة    : حافظا ، وقيل : معناه على كل حيوان مقيتا أي : يوصل القوت إليه .   [ ص: 257 ] 

وجاء في الحديث   " كفى بالمرء إثما أن يضيع من يقوت ويقيت "   .
( وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها إن الله كان على كل شيء حسيبا   ( 86 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا حييتم بتحية فحيوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها   ) التحية   : هي دعاء الحياة ، والمراد بالتحية هاهنا ، السلام ، يقول : إذا سلم   عليكم مسلم فأجيبوا بأحسن منها أو ردوها كما سلم ، فإذا قال : السلام عليكم   ، فقل : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ، وإذا قال : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ،   فقل : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ، فإذا قال : السلام عليكم ورحمة   الله وبركاته ، فرد مثله ، روي أن رجلا سلم على ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، ثم زاد شيئا ، فقال ابن عباس    : إن السلام ينتهي إلى البركة . 

وروي عن عمران بن حصين    : أن   رجلا جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : السلام عليكم ، فرد عليه ،   فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " عشر " ثم جاء آخر فقال : السلام عليكم   ورحمة الله ، فرد عليه فجلس ، فقال : " عشرون " ثم جاء آخر فقال : السلام   عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، فرد عليه ، فقال : " ثلاثون "   . 

واعلم أن السلام سنة ورد السلام فريضة ، وهو فرض على الكفاية ، وكذلك السلام سنة على الكفاية فإذا سلم واحد من جماعة كان كافيا في السنة ، وإذا سلم واحد على جماعة ورد واحد منهم سقط الفرض عن جميعهم . 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن عمر بن حفص التاجر ،  أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله بن عمر بن بكير الكوفي ،  أنا  وكيع ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن أبي صالح ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " والذي نفسي بيده لا تدخلوا الجنة حتى تؤمنوا ولا تؤمنوا حتى تحابوا ،   أولا أدلكم على شيء إذا فعلتموه تحاببتم؟ أفشوا السلام بينكم "   .   [ ص: 258 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا قتيبة ،  أنا الليث ،  عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب ،  عن أبي الخير ،  عن عبد الله بن عمرو  أن رجلا سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي الإسلام خير؟ قال : " أن تطعم الطعام وتقرأ السلام على من عرفت ومن لم تعرف "   . ومعنى قوله : أي الإسلام خير ، يريد : أي خصال الإسلام خير . 

وقيل : ( فحيوا بأحسن منها   ) معناه أي إذا كان الذي سلم مسلما ، ( أو ردوها   ) بمثلها إذا لم يكن مسلما . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  عبد الله بن دينار ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إن اليهود  إذا سلم عليكم أحدهم : فإنما يقول السام عليكم ، فقل عليك "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الله كان على كل شيء حسيبا   ) أي : على كل شيء من رد السلام بمثله أو بأحسن منه ، حسيبا أي : محاسبا مجازيا ، وقال مجاهد    : حفيظا ، وقال أبو عبيدة :  كافيا ، يقال : حسبي هذا أي كفاني .
( الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه ومن أصدق من الله حديثا   ( 87 ) فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين والله أركسهم بما كسبوا أتريدون أن تهدوا من أضل الله ومن يضلل الله فلن تجد له سبيلا   ( 88 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( الله لا إله إلا هو ليجمعنكم   ) اللام لام القسم تقديره : والله ليجمعنكم في الموت وفي القبور ، ( إلى يوم القيامة   ) وسميت القيامة قيامة لأن الناس يقومون من قبورهم ، قال الله تعالى : يوم يخرجون من الأجداث سراعا   ( المعارج - 43 ) وقيل : لقيامهم إلى الحساب ، قال الله تعالى : " يوم يقوم الناس لرب العالمين   " ، ( المطففين - 6 ( ومن أصدق من الله حديثا   ) أي : قولا ووعدا ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    ( أصدق ) صاد ساكنة بعدها دال بإشمام الزاي . 

  ( فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين   ) اختلفوا في سبب نزولها فقال قوم : نزلت في الذين تخلفوا يوم أحد   [ ص: 259 ] من المنافقين ، فلما رجعوا قال بعض الصحابة  رضي الله عنهم لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : اقتلهم فإنهم منافقون ، وقال بعضهم : اعف عنهم فإنهم تكلموا بالإسلام . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو الوليد ،  أنا شعبة ،  عن عدي بن ثابت ،  قال : سمعت عبد الله بن يزيد ،  يحدث عن  زيد بن ثابت ،  قال : لما خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أحد  رجع ناس ممن خرج معه وكان أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرقتين ، فرقة تقول نقاتلهم وفرقة تقول لا نقاتلهم ، فنزلت : ( فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين والله أركسهم بما كسبوا   ) وقال :   " إنها طيبة تنفي الذنوب كما تنفي النار خبث الفضة "   . 

وقال مجاهد    : قوم خرجوا إلى المدينة  وأسلموا ثم ارتدوا واستأذنوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مكة  ليأتوا ببضائع لهم يتجرون فيها فخرجوا وأقاموا بمكة ،  فاختلف المسلمون فيهم ، فقائل يقول : هم منافقون ، وقائل يقول : هم مؤمنون . 

وقال بعضهم : نزلت في ناس من قريش  قدموا المدينة  وأسلموا ثم ندموا على ذلك فخرجوا كهيئة المتنزهين حتى باعدوا من المدينة  فكتبوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنا على الذي فارقناك عليه من الإيمان ولكنا اجتوينا المدينة  واشتقنا إلى أرضنا ، ثم إنهم خرجوا في تجارة لهم نحو الشام  فبلغ   ذلك المسلمين ، فقال بعضهم : نخرج إليهم فنقتلهم ونأخذ ما معهم لأنهم   رغبوا عن ديننا ، وقالت طائفة : كيف تقتلون قوما على دينكم إن لم يذروا   ديارهم ، وكان هذا بعين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو ساكت لا ينهى واحدا   من الفريقين ، فنزلت هذه الآية . 

وقال بعضهم : هم قوم أسلموا بمكة  ثم لم يهاجروا وكانوا يظاهرون المشركين ، فنزلت ( فما لكم ) يا معشر المؤمنين ( في المنافقين فئتين   ) أي : صرتم فيهم فئتين ، أي : فرقتين ، ( والله أركسهم   ) أي : نكسهم وردهم إلى الكفر ، ( بما كسبوا ) بأعمالهم غير الزاكية ( أتريدون أن تهدوا   ) أي : أن ترشدوا ( من أضل الله   ) وقيل : معناه أتقولون أن هؤلاء مهتدون وقد أضلهم الله ، ( ومن يضلل الله   ) أي : من يضلله الله عن الهدى ، ( فلن تجد له سبيلا   ) أي : طريقا إلى الحق .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (100)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 89 إلى الاية92


( ودوا  لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء فلا تتخذوا  منهم أولياء حتى يهاجروا في  سبيل الله فإن تولوا فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث  وجدتموهم ولا تتخذوا منهم وليا  ولا نصيرا   ( 89 ) إلا   الذين يصلون إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق أو جاءوكم حصرت صدورهم أن   يقاتلوكم أو يقاتلوا قومهم ولو شاء الله لسلطهم عليكم فلقاتلوكم فإن   اعتزلوكم فلم يقاتلوكم وألقوا إليكم السلم فما جعل الله لكم عليهم سبيلا   ( 90 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ودوا ) تمنوا ، يعني أولئك الذين رجعوا عن الدين تمنوا ( لو تكفرون كما كفروا فتكونون سواء     ) في الكفر ، وقوله ( فتكونون ) لم يرد به جواب التمني لأن جواب التمني   بالفاء منصوب ، إنما أراد النسق ، أي : ودوا لو تكفرون وودوا لو تكونون   سواء ، مثل قوله ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون   ( القلم - 9 ) أي : ودوا لو تدهن وودوا لو تدهنون ، ( فلا تتخذوا منهم أولياء   ) منع من موالاتهم ، ( حتى يهاجروا في سبيل الله   ) معكم . 

قال عكرمة    : هي هجرة أخرى ، والهجرة على ثلاثة أوجه   : هجرة المؤمنين في أول الإسلام ، وهي قوله تعالى " للفقراء المهاجرين   " ( الحشر - 8 ) وقوله : " ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجرا إلى الله ورسوله     " ( النساء - 100 ) ، ونحوهما من الآيات ، وهجرة المنافقين : وهي الخروج   في سبيل الله مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صابرا محتسبا [ كما حكي   هاهنا ] منع من موالاتهم حتى يهاجروا في سبيل الله ، وهجرة سائر المؤمنين   وهي ما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " المهاجر من هجر ما نهى الله عنه   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( فإن تولوا ) أعرضوا عن التوحيد والهجرة ، ( فخذوهم ) أي : خذوهم أسارى ، ومنه يقال للأسير أخيذ ، ( واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم   ) في الحل والحرم ، ( ولا تتخذوا منهم وليا ولا نصيرا   ) ثم استثنى طائفة منهم فقال : 

( إلا الذين يصلون إلى قوم   ) وهذا الاستثناء يرجع إلى القتل لا إلى الموالاة ، لأن موالاة الكفار والمنافقين لا تجوز بحال ، ومعنى ( يصلون ) أي : ينتسبون إليهم ويتصلون بهم ويدخلون فيهم بالحلف والجوار ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يريدون ويلجئون إلى قوم ، ( بينكم وبينهم ميثاق   ) أي : عهد ، وهم الأسلميون ،  وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وادع هلال بن عويمر الأسلمي  قبل خروجه إلى مكة  على أن لا يعينه ولا يعين عليه ، ومن وصل إلى هلال  من قومه وغيرهم ولجأ إليه فلهم من الجوار مثل ما لهلال ،    .   [ ص: 261 ] وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : أراد بالقوم الذين بينكم وبينهم ميثاق بني بكر بن زيد بن مناة  كانوا في الصلح والهدنة ، وقال مقاتل    : هم خزاعة    . 

وقوله : ( أو جاءوكم ) أي : يتصلون بقوم جاءوكم ، ( حصرت صدورهم   ) أي : ضاقت صدورهم ، قرأ الحسن  ويعقوب    " حصرة " ) منصوبة منونة أي : ضيقة صدورهم ، [ يعني القوم الذين جاءوكم وهم بنو مدلج ،  كانوا عاهدوا أن لا يقاتلوا المسلمين وعاهدوا قريشا  أن لا يقاتلوهم ، حصرت : ضاقت صدورهم ] ، ( أن يقاتلوكم   ) أي : عن قتالكم للعهد الذي بينكم ، ( أو يقاتلوا قومهم   ) يعني : من أمن منهم ، ويجوز أن يكون معناه أنهم لا يقاتلونكم مع قومهم ولا يقاتلون قومهم معكم ، يعنيقريشا  قد ضاقت صدورهم لذلك . 

وقال بعضهم : أو بمعنى الواو ، كأنه يقول : إلى قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق أو   جاءوكم حصرت صدورهم ، أي : حصرت صدورهم عن قتالكم والقتال معكم ، وهم قوم هلال  الأسلميون  وبنو بكر ،  نهى الله سبحانه عن قتال هؤلاء المرتدين إذا اتصلوا بأهل عهد للمسلمين ، لأن من انضم إلى قوم ذوي عهد فله حكمهم في حقن الدم . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولو شاء الله لسلطهم عليكم فلقاتلوكم   ) يذكر   منته على المسلمين بكف بأس المعاهدين ، يقول : إن ضيق صدورهم عن قتالكم   لما ألقى الله في قلوبهم من الرعب وكفهم عن قتالكم ، ولو شاء الله لسلطهم   عليكم فلقاتلوكم مع قومهم ، ( فإن اعتزلوكم   ) أي : اعتزلوا قتالكم ، ( فلم يقاتلوكم   ) ومن اتصل بهم ، ويقال : يوم فتح مكة  يقاتلوكم مع قومهم ، ( وألقوا إليكم السلم   ) أي : الصلح فانقادوا واستسلموا ( فما جعل الله لكم عليهم سبيلا   ) أي : طريقا بالقتل والقتال .
( ستجدون  آخرين يريدون أن يأمنوكم ويأمنوا قومهم كلما  ردوا إلى الفتنة أركسوا فيها  فإن لم يعتزلوكم ويلقوا إليكم السلم ويكفوا  أيديهم فخذوهم واقتلوهم حيث  ثقفتموهم وأولئكم جعلنا لكم عليهم سلطانا  مبينا   ( 91 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ستجدون آخرين   ) قال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : هم أسد  وغطفان  كانوا حاضري المدينة  تكلموا   بالإسلام رياء وهم غير مسلمين ، وكان الرجل منهم يقول له قومه بماذا   أسلمت؟ فيقول آمنت بهذا القرد وبهذا العقرب والخنفساء ، وإذا لقوا أصحاب   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا : إنا على دينكم ، يريدون بذلك الأمن في   الفريقين .   [ ص: 262 ] 

وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  هم بنو عبد الدار  كانوا بهذه الصفة ، ( يريدون أن يأمنوكم   ) فلا تتعرضوا لهم ، ( ويأمنوا قومهم   ) فلا يتعرضوا لهم ، ( كلما ردوا إلى الفتنة   ) أي : دعوا إلى الشرك ، ( أركسوا فيها   ) أي : رجعوا وعادوا إلى الشرك ، ( فإن لم يعتزلوكم   ) أي : فإن لم يكفوا عن قتالكم حتى تسيروا إلى مكة ،    ( ويلقوا إليكم السلم   ) أي : المفاداة والصلح ، ( ويكفوا أيديهم   ) ولم يقبضوا أيديهم عن قتالكم ، ( فخذوهم ) أسراء ، ( واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم   ) أي : وجدتموهم ، ( وأولئكم ) أي : أهل هذه الصفة ، ( جعلنا لكم عليهم سلطانا مبينا   ) أي : [ حجة بينة ظاهرة بالقتل والقتال ] .
( وما  كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمنا إلا خطأ ومن قتل مؤمنا  خطأ فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة  ودية مسلمة إلى أهله إلا أن يصدقوا فإن كان من قوم  عدو لكم وهو مؤمن فتحرير  رقبة مؤمنة وإن كان من قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق  فدية مسلمة إلى أهله وتحرير  رقبة مؤمنة فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين  توبة من الله وكان الله عليما  حكيما   ( 92 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمنا   ) الآية ، نزلت في عياش ( بن أبي ربيعة ) المخزومي ،  وذلك أنه أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة  قبل الهجرة فأسلم ثم خاف أن يظهر إسلامه لأهله فخرج هاربا إلى المدينة ،  وتحصن في أطم من آطامها ، فجزعت أمه لذلك جزعا شديدا وقالت لابنيها الحارث  وأبي جهل بن هشام  وهما أخواه لأمه : والله لا يظلني سقف ولا أذوق طعاما ولا شرابا حتى تأتوني به ، فخرجا في طلبه ، وخرج معهما الحارث بن زيد بن أبي أنيسة  حتى أتوا المدينة ،  فأتوا عياشا  وهو   في الأطم ، قالا له : انزل فإن أمك لم يئوها سقف بيت بعدك ، وقد حلفت ألا   تأكل طعاما ولا تشرب شرابا حتى ترجع إليها ( ولك عهد الله ) علينا أن لا   نكرهك على شيء ولا نحول بينك وبين دينك ، فلما ذكروا له جزع أمه وأوثقوا  له  بالله نزل إليهم فأخرجوه من المدينة  ثم   أوثقوه بنسعة ، فجلده كل واحد منهم مائة جلدة ، ثم قدموا به على أمه فلما   أتاها قالت : والله لا أحلك من وثاقك حتى تكفر بالذي آمنت به ، ثم تركوه   موثقا مطروحا في الشمس ما شاء الله ، فأعطاهم الذي أرادوا فأتاه الحارث بن زيد  فقال : يا عياش  أهذا الذي   [ ص: 263 ] كنت عليه فوالله لئن كان هدى لقد تركت الهدى ، ولئن كانت ضلالة لقد كنت عليها ، فغضب عياش  من مقالته ، وقال : والله لا ألقاك خاليا أبدا إلا قتلتك ، ثم إن عياشا  أسلم بعد ذلك وهاجر ثم أسلم الحارث بن زيد  بعده وهاجر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وليس عياش  حاضرا يومئذ ولم يشعر بإسلامه ، فبينا عياش  يسير بظهر قباء  إذ لقي الحارث  فقتله ، فقال الناس : ويحك أي شيء صنعت؟ إنه قد أسلم ، فرجع عياش  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : يا رسول الله قد كان من أمري وأمر الحارث  ما قد علمت ، وإني لم أشعر بإسلامه حتى قتلته ، فنزل : ( وما كان لمؤمن أن يقتل مؤمنا إلا خطأ   ) . 

وهذا نهي عن قتل المؤمن كقوله تعالى : وما كان لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله   ( الأحزاب - 53 ) . 

( إلا خطأ ) استثناء منقطع معناه : لكن إن وقع خطأ ، ( ومن قتل مؤمنا خطأ فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة   ) أي : فعليه إعتاق رقبة مؤمنة كفارة ، ( ودية مسلمة   ) كاملة ، ( إلى أهله ) أي : إلى أهل القتيل الذي يرثونه ، ( إلا أن يصدقوا   ) أي : يتصدقوا بالدية فيعفوا ويتركوا الدية ، ( فإن كان من قوم عدو لكم وهو مؤمن فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة   ) أراد به إذا كان الرجل مسلما في دار الحرب منفردا مع الكفار فقتله من لم يعلم بإسلامه فلا   دية فيه ، وعليه الكفارة ، وقيل : المراد منه إذا كان المقتول مسلما في   دار الإسلام وهو من نسب قوم كفار ، وقرابته في دار الحرب حرب للمسلمين ففيه   الكفارة ولا دية لأهله ، وكان الحارث بن زيد  من قوم كفار حرب للمسلمين وكان فيه تحرير رقبة ولم يكن فيه دية لأنه لم يكن بين قومه وبين المسلمين عهد . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن كان من قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق فدية مسلمة إلى أهله وتحرير رقبة مؤمنة   ) أراد   به إذا كان المقتول كافرا ذميا أو معاهدا فيجب فيه الدية والكفارة ،   والكفارة تكون بإعتاق رقبة مؤمنة سواء كان المقتول مسلما أو معاهدا ، رجلا   كان أو امرأة ، حرا كان أو عبدا ، وتكون في مال القاتل ، ( فمن لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين     ) والقاتل إن كان واجدا للرقبة أو قادرا على تحصيلها بوجود ثمنها فاضلا   عن نفقته ونفقة عياله وحاجته من مسكن ونحوه فعليه الإعتاق ، ولا يجوز أن   ينتقل إلى الصوم فإن عجز عن تحصيلها فعليه صوم شهرين متتابعين ، فإن أفطر يوما متعمدا في خلال الشهرين أو نسي النية ونوى صوما آخر وجب عليه استئناف الشهرين . 

وإن أفطر يوما بعذر مرض أو سفر فهل ينقطع التتابع؟ اختلف أهل العلم فيه ، فمنهم من قال : ينقطع وعليه استئناف الشهرين ، وهو قول  النخعي  وأظهر قولي  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه لأنه أفطر مختارا ، ومنهم من قال : لا ينقطع وعليه أن يبني ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  والحسن   والشعبي    .   [ ص: 264 ] 

ولو حاضت المرأة في خلال الشهرين أفطرت أيام الحيض ولا ينقطع التتابع ، فإذا طهرت بنت على ما صامت ، لأنه أمر مكتوب على النساء لا يمكنهن الاحتراز عنه . 

فإن عجز عن الصوم فهل  يخرج عنه بإطعام ستين  مسكينا؟ فيه قولان ، أحدهما : يخرج كما في كفارة  الظهار ، والثاني : لا  يخرج لأن الشرع لم يذكر له بدلا فقال : ( فصيام شهرين متتابعين   ) 

( توبة من الله   ) أي : جعل الله ذلك توبة لقاتل الخطإ ( وكان الله عليما   ) بمن قتل خطأ ( حكيما ) فيما حكم به عليكم . 

أما الكلام في بيان الدية ، فاعلم أن القتل على ثلاثة أنواع   : عمد محض ، وشبه عمد ، وخطأ محض . 

أما العمد المحض فهو : أن يقصد قتل إنسان بما يقصد به القتل غالبا فقتله ففيه القصاص عند وجود التكافؤ ، أو دية مغلظة في مال القاتل حالة . 

وشبه العمد    : أن يقصد ضربه بما لا يموت  مثله من مثل ذلك الضرب غالبا ، بأن ضربه بعصا  خفيفة ، أو حجر صغير ضربة أو  ضربتين ، فمات فلا قصاص فيه ، بل يجب فيه دية  مغلظة على عاقلته مؤجلة إلى  ثلاث سنين . 

والخطأ المحض هو : أن لا يقصد ضربه بل قصد شيئا آخر فأصابه فمات منه فلا قصاص فيه ، بل تجب دية مخففة على عاقلته مؤجلة إلى ثلاث سنين . 

وتجب الكفارة في ماله في الأنواع كلها ، وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه : قتل العمد لا يوجب الكفارة ، لأنه كبيرة كسائر الكبائر . 

ودية الحر المسلم مائة  من الإبل فإذا عدمت  الإبل وجبت قيمتها من الدراهم أو الدنانير في قول ،  وفي قول يجب بدل مقدر  منها وهو ألف دينار ، أو اثنا عشر ألف درهم ، لما روي  عن عمر  رضي الله عنه : فرض الدية على أهل الذهب ألف دينار ، وعلى أهل الورق اثنى عشر ألف درهم " . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن الواجب في الدية مائة من الإبل ، أو ألف دينار أو اثنا عشر ألف درهم ، وهو قول عروة بن الزبير  والحسن البصري  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال مالك    . 

وذهب قوم إلى أنها مائة من الإبل أو ألف دينار ، أو عشرة آلاف درهم ، وهو قول  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي .   [ ص: 265 ] 

ودية المرأة نصف دية الرجل ، ودية أهل الذمة والعهد ثلث دية المسلم ، إن كان كتابيا ، وإن كان مجوسيا فخمس الدية ، روي عن عمر  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : دية اليهودي والنصراني أربعة آلاف درهم ، ودية المجوسي ثمانمائة ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  والحسن  وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن دية الذمي والمعاهد مثل دية المسلم ، روي ذلك عن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه وهو قول  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي . 

وقال قوم : دية الذمي نصف دية المسلم وهو قول عمر بن عبد العزيز ،  وبه قال مالك  وأحمد  رحمهما الله . 

والدية في العمد المحض وشبه العمد مغلظة بالسن فيجب ثلاثون حقة وثلاثون جذعة وأربعون خلفة في بطونها أولادها ، وهو قول  عمر بن الخطاب   وزيد بن ثابت  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال عطاء ،  وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه ، لما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه ، أنا ابن عيينة ،  عن  علي بن زيد بن جدعان ،  عن القاسم بن ربيعة ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " ألا إن في قتل العمد الخطإ بالسوط أو العصا مائة من الإبل مغلظة ، منها أربعون خلفة في بطونها أولادها "   . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن الدية المغلظة أرباع : خمس وعشرون بنت مخاض ، وخمس وعشرون بنت لبون ، وخمس وعشرون حقة ، وخمس وعشرون جذعة ، وهو قول الزهري  وربيعة  وبه قال مالك  وأحمد  وأصحاب الرأي . 

وأما دية الخطإ فمخففة ،  وهي أخماس بالاتفاق  ، غير أنهم اختلفوا في تقسيمها ، فذهب قوم إلى أنها  عشرون بنت مخاض ،  وعشرون بنت لبون ، وعشرون ابن لبون ، وعشرون حقة ، وعشرون  جذعة ، وهو قول عمر بن عبد العزيز   وسليمان بن يسار   والزهري  وربيعة ،  وبه قال مالك   والشافعي  رحمهم الله ، وأبدل قوم بني اللبون ببنات المخاض ، يروى ذلك عن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه ، وبه قال أحمد  وأصحاب الرأي . 

ودية الأطراف على هذا التقدير ، ودية المرأة فيها على النصف من دية الرجل ، والدية في قتل الخطإ وشبه العمد على العاقلة ، وهم عصبات القاتل من الذكور ، ولا يجب على الجاني منها شيء لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أوجبها على العاقلة .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (101)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 93 إلى الاية96

( ومن يقتل مؤمنا متعمدا فجزاؤه جهنم خالدا فيها وغضب الله عليه ولعنه وأعد له عذابا عظيما   ( 93 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن يقتل مؤمنا متعمدا   ) الآية ، نزلت في مقيس بن صبابة الكناني ،  وكان قد أسلم هو وأخوه هشام ، فوجد أخاه هشاما  قتيلا في بني النجار  فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر له ذلك ، فأرسل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معه رجلا من بني فهر  إلى بني النجار  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمركم إن علمتم قاتل هشام بن صبابة  أن تدفعوه إلى مقيس  فيقتص  منه ، وإن لم تعلموا أن تدفعوا إليه ديته ، فأبلغهم الفهري ذلك فقالوا :  سمعا وطاعة لله ولرسوله ، والله ما نعلم له قاتلا ولكنا نؤدي ديته ، فأعطوه  مائة من الإبل ، ثم انصرفا راجعين نحو المدينة  فأتى الشيطان مقيسا  فوسوس  إليه ، فقال : تقبل دية أخيك فتكون عليك مسبة ، اقتل الذي معك فتكون نفس  مكان نفس وفضل الدية؛ فتغفل الفهري فرماه بصخرة فشدخه ، ثم ركب بعيرا وساق  بقيتها راجعا إلى مكة  كافرا فنزل فيه : ( ومن يقتل مؤمنا متعمدا   ( فجزاؤه جهنم خالدا فيها   ) بكفره وارتداده ، وهو الذي استثناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم فتح مكة ،  عمن أمنه فقتل وهو متعلق بأستار الكعبة    . 

قوله تعالى : ( وغضب الله عليه ولعنه   ) أي : طرده عن الرحمة ، ( وأعد له عذابا عظيما   ) اختلفوا في حكم هذه الآية . 

فحكي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن قاتل المؤمن عمدا لا توبة له ، فقيل له : أليس قد قال الله في سورة الفرقان : ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق إلى أن قال ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهانا إلا من تاب    ( الفرقان 67 - 70 ) ، فقال : كانت هذه في الجاهلية ، وذلك أن أناسا من  أهل الشرك كانوا قد قتلوا وزنوا فأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا  : إن الذي تدعوا إليه لحسن ، لو تخبرنا أن لما عملنا كفارة ، فنزلتوالذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر إلى قوله إلا من تاب وآمن فهذه لأولئك . 

وأما التي في النساء فالرجل إذا عرف الإسلام وشرائعه ثم قتل فجزاؤه جهنم .   [ ص: 267 ] 

وقال  زيد بن ثابت    : لما نزلت التي في الفرقان والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ، عجبنا من لينها فلبثنا سبعة أشهر ثم نزلت الغليظة بعد اللينة فنسخت اللينة ، وأراد بالغليظة هذه الآية ، وباللينة آية الفرقان . 

وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : تلك آية مكية وهذه مدنية نزلت ولم ينسخها شيء . 

والذي عليه الأكثرون ، وهو مذهب أهل السنة : أن قاتل المسلم عمدا توبته مقبولة لقوله تعالى : وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا   ( طه - 82 ) وقال : إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   ( النساء - 48 ) وما روي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما فهو تشديد ومبالغة في الزجر عن القتل ، كما روي عن سفيان بن عيينة  أنه قال : إن لم يقتل يقال له : لا توبة لك ، وإن قتل ثم جاء يقال : لك توبة . ويروى مثله عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . 

وليس في الآية متعلق لمن يقول بالتخليد في النار بارتكاب الكبائر ، لأن الآية نزلت في قاتل وهو كافر ، وهو مقيس بن صبابة ،  وقيل : إنه وعيد لمن قتل مؤمنا مستحلا لقتله بسبب إيمانه ، ومن استحل قتل أهل الإيمان لإيمانهم كان كافرا مخلدا في النار ، وقيل في قوله تعالى : ( فجزاؤه جهنم خالدا فيها   ) معناه : هي جزاؤه إن جازاه ، ولكنه إن شاء عذبه وإن شاء غفر له بكرمه ، فإنه وعد أن يغفر لمن يشاء . 

حكي أن  عمرو بن عبيد  جاء إلى  أبي عمرو بن العلاء  فقال له : هل يخلف الله وعده؟ فقال : لا فقال : أليس قد قال الله تعالى ( ومن يقتل مؤمنا متعمدا فجزاؤه جهنم خالدا فيها   ) فقال له أبو عمرو بن العلاء    : من العجمة أتيت يا أبا عثمان    ! إن العرب لا تعد الإخلاف في الوعيد خلفا وذما ، وإنما تعد إخلاف الوعد خلفا وذما ، وأنشد : 
**وإني وإن أوعدته أو وعدته لمخلف إيعادي ومنجز موعدي* *

والدليل على أن غير الشرك لا يوجب التخليد في النار ما روينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئا دخل الجنة "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو اليمان ،  أنا شعيب ،  عن الزهري ،  قال أخبرني أبو إدريس عائذ الله بن عبد الله  أن ، عبادة بن   [ ص: 268 ] الصامت  رضي الله عنه - وكان شهد بدرا  وهو أحد النقباء ليلة العقبة    - وقال إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال وحوله عصابة من أصحابه :    " بايعوني على أن لا تشركوا بالله شيئا ولا تسرقوا ولا تزنوا ولا تقتلوا  أولادكم ولا تأتوا ببهتان تفترونه بين أيديكم وأرجلكم ولا تعصوا في معروف ،  فمن وفى منكم فأجره على الله ، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا فعوقب في الدنيا فهو  كفارة ، ومن أصاب من ذلك شيئا ثم ستره الله ، فهو إلى الله إن شاء عفا عنه  وإن شاء عاقبه " ، فبايعناه على ذلك .
( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ضربتم في سبيل الله فتبينوا ولا تقولوا لمن ألقى  إليكم السلام لست مؤمنا تبتغون عرض الحياة الدنيا فعند الله مغانم كثيرة  كذلك كنتم من قبل فمن الله عليكم فتبينوا إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   ( 94 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ضربتم في سبيل الله فتبينوا   ) الآية ، قال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : نزلت هذه الآية في رجل من بني مرة بن عوف  يقال له مرداس بن نهيك ،  وكان من أهل فدك  وكان مسلما لم يسلم من قومه غيره ، فسمعوا بسرية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تريدهم ، وكان على السرية رجل يقال له غالب بن فضالة الليثي ،  فهربوا  وأقام الرجل لأنه كان على دين المسلمين ، فلما رأى الخيل خاف أن يكونوا من  غير أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فألجأ غنمه إلى عاقول من الجبل ، وصعد  هو إلى الجبل فلما تلاحقت الخيل سمعهم يكبرون ، فلما سمع التكبير عرف أنهم  من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فكبر ونزل وهو يقول : لا إله إلا الله محمد  رسول الله ، السلام عليكم ، فتغشاه أسامة بن زيد  فقتله  واستاق غنمه ثم رجعوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبروه فوجد رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذلك وجدا شديدا ، وكان قد سبقهم قبل ذلك الخبر  ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قتلتموه إرادة ما معه " ؟ ثم قرأ  هذه الآية على أسامة بن زيد ،  فقال : يا رسول الله استغفر لي ، فقال فكيف بلا إله إلا الله؟ قالها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث مرات ، قال أسامة     : فما زال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعيدها حتى وددت أني لم أكن  أسلمت إلا يومئذ ، ثم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استغفر لي بعد ثلاث  مرات ، وقال : " اعتق رقبة "   . 

وروى أبو ظبيان  عن أسامة  رضي الله عنه قال قلت : يا رسول الله إنما قال خوفا من السلاح ، قال : " أفلا شققت عن قلبه حتى تعلم أقالها خوفا أم لا " ؟ 

وقال عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : مر رجل من بني سليم  على  نفر من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعه غنم له فسلم عليهم ، قالوا :  ما سلم عليكم إلا ليتعوذ منكم فقاموا فقتلوه وأخذوا غنمه فأتوا   [ ص: 269 ] بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ضربتم في سبيل الله   ) . . 

( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ضربتم في سبيل الله   ) يعني إذا سافرتم في سبيل الله ، يعني : الجهاد . 

( فتبينوا ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  هاهنا  في موضعين وفي سورة الحجرات بالتاء والثاء من التثبيت ، أي : قفوا حتى  تعرفوا المؤمن من الكافر ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء والنون من التبين ، يقال :  تبينت الأمر إذا تأملته ، ( ولا تقولوا لمن ألقى إليكم السلم ) هكذا قراءة أهل المدينة   وابن عامر  وحمزة ،  أي : المقادة ، وهو قول " لا إله إلا الله محمد  رسول  الله " ، وقرأ الآخرون السلام ، وهو السلام الذي هو تحية المسلمين لأنه  كان قد سلم عليهم ، وقيل : السلم والسلام واحد ، أي : لا تقولوا لمن سلم  عليكم لست مؤمنا ، ( تبتغون عرض الحياة الدنيا   ) يعني : تطلبون الغنم والغنيمة ، و " عرض الحياة الدنيا " منافعها ومتاعها ، ( فعند الله مغانم   ) أي غنائم ، ( كثيرة ) وقيل : ثواب كثير لمن اتقى قتل المؤمن ، ( كذلك كنتم من قبل   ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : كذلك كنتم تكتمون إيمانكم من المشركين ( فمن الله عليكم   ) بإظهار الإسلام ، وقال قتادة    : كنتم ضلالا من قبل فمن الله عليكم بالإسلام والهداية . 

وقيل معناه : كذلك كنتم من قبل تأمنون في قومكم بلا إله إلا الله قبل  الهجرة فلا تخيفوا من قالها فمن الله عليكم بالهجرة ، فتبينوا أن تقتلوا  مؤمنا . 

( إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   ) قلت : إذا رأى الغزاة في بلد أو قرية شعار الإسلام فعليهم أن يكفوا عنهم ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا غزا قوما فإن سمع أذانا كف عنهم ، وإن لم يسمع أغار عليهم . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا سفيان ،  عن عبد الملك بن نوفل بن مساحق ،  عن ابن عصام ،  عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 270 ] كان إذا بعث سرية قال :   " إذا رأيتم مسجدا أو سمعتم مؤذنا فلا تقتلوا أحدا "   .
( لا  يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين غير أولي الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله  بأموالهم وأنفسهم فضل الله المجاهدين بأموالهم وأنفسهم على القاعدين درجة  وكلا وعد الله الحسنى وفضل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين أجرا عظيما   ( 95 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين   ) الآية ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  ثنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ،  ثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد الزهري ،  حدثني صالح بن كيسان ،  عن ابن شهاب  عن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : رأيت  مروان بن الحكم  جالسا في المسجد فأقبلت حتى جلست إلى جنبه ، فأخبرنا أن  زيد بن ثابت  رضي الله عنه أخبره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أملى عليه ( لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين غير أولي الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله   ) قال : فجاء  ابن أم مكتوم  وهو  يمليها علي ، فقال : يا رسول الله لو أستطيع الجهاد لجاهدت ، وكان رجلا  أعمى ، فأنزل الله تعالى عليه وفخذه على فخذي ، فثقلت علي حتى خفت أن ترض  فخذي ، ثم سري عنه فأنزل الله ( غير أولي الضرر   ) . 

فهذه الآية في الجهاد والحث عليه ، فقال : ( لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين   ) عن الجهاد ( غير أولي الضرر   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر   والكسائي  بنصب  الراء ، أي : إلا أولي الضرر ، وقرأ الآخرون برفع الراء على نعت "  القاعدين " يريد : لا يستوي القاعدون الذين هم غير أولي الضرر ، أي : غير  أولي الزمانة والضعف في البدن والبصر ، ( والمجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم   ) غير أولي الضرر فإنهم يساوون المجاهدين ، لأن العذر أقعدهم . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي ،  أنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب ،  أنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا حميد الطويل  ، عن أنس  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رجع من غزوة تبوك ،  فدنا من المدينة  قال :   " إن في المدينة  لأقواما ما سرتم من مسير ولا قطعتم من واد إلا كانوا معكم فيه " ، قالوا : يا رسول الله وهم بالمدينة؟  قال : " نعم وهم بالمدينة  حبسهم العذر "  [ ص: 271 ] 

وروى القاسم  عن ابن عباس  قال : ( لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين   ) عن بدر  والخارجون إلى بدر    . 

قوله تعالى : ( فضل الله المجاهدين بأموالهم وأنفسهم على القاعدين درجة   ) أي  : فضيلة ، وقيل : أراد بالقاعدين هاهنا أولي الضرر ، فضل الله المجاهدين  عليهم درجة لأن المجاهد باشر الجهاد مع النية وأولو الضرر كانت لهم نية  ولكنهم لم يباشروا ، فنزلوا عنهم بدرجة ، ( وكلا ) يعني المجاهد والقاعد ( وعد الله الحسنى   ) يعني : الجنة بإيمانهم ، وقال مقاتل    : يعني المجاهد والقاعد المعذور ، ( وفضل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين أجرا عظيما   ) يعني : على القاعدين من غير عذر .
( درجات منه ومغفرة ورحمة وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ( 96 ) ) 

( درجات منه ومغفرة ورحمة وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) قال ابن محيريز  في هذه الآية : هي سبعون درجة ما بين كل درجتين عدو الفرس الجواد المضمر سبعين خريفا . 

وقيل : الدرجات هي الإسلام والجهاد والهجرة والشهادة فاز بها المجاهدون ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني  ، أنا أبو محمد محمد بن علي بن محمد بن شريك الشافعي ،  أنا عبد الله بن مسلم أبو بكر الجوربذي ،  أنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى ،  أنا ابن وهب ،  حدثني أبو هانئ الخولاني ،  عن أبي عبد الرحمن الجبلي ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " يا أبا سعيد  من رضي بالله ربا وبالإسلام دينا وبمحمد  نبيا وجبت له الجنة " قال فعجب لها أبو سعيد  فقال  : أعدها علي يا رسول الله ، ففعل ، قال : " وأخرى يرفع الله بها العبد  مائة درجة في الجنة ما بين كل درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض " قال : وما هي  يا رسول الله؟ فقال : " الجهاد في سبيل الله الجهاد في سبيل الله "   . 

أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أبو القاسم إبراهيم بن محمد بن علي بن الشاه ،  أنا أبي ، أنا أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد بن صالح المطرز ،  أنا محمد بن يحيى ،  أنا شريح بن النعمان ،  أنا فليح ،  عن هلال بن علي ،  عن  عطاء بن يسار ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " من آمن بالله ورسوله وأقام الصلاة وصام رمضان كان حقا على الله عز وجل  أن يدخله الجنة ، جاهد في سبيل الله أو جلس في أرضه التي ولد فيها " ،  قالوا : أفلا ننذر الناس بذلك؟ قال : " إن في الجنة مائة درجة أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيله ، ما بين كل من الدرجتين كما بين السماء والأرض ، فإذا سألتم الله فاسألوه الفردوس   [ ص: 272 ] فإنه أوسط الجنة وأعلى الجنة وفوقه عرش الرحمن ، ومنه تفجر أنهار الجنة "   . 

واعلم أن الجهاد في الجملة فرض ، غير أنه ينقسم إلى فرض العين وفرض الكفاية . 

ففرض العين    : أن يدخل الكفار دار قوم من المؤمنين ، فيجب على كل مكلف من الرجال ،  ممن لا عذر له من أهل تلك البلدة الخروج إلى عدوهم ، حرا كان أو عبدا ،  غنيا كان أو فقيرا ، دفعا عن أنفسهم وعن جيرانهم . 

وهو في حق من بعد منهم من المسلمين فرض على الكفاية ، فإن لم تقع الكفاية  بمن نزل بهم يجب على من بعد منهم من المسلمين عونهم ، وإن وقعت الكفاية  بالنازلين بهم فلا فرض على الأبعدين إلا على طريق الاختيار ، ولا يدخل في  هذا القسم العبيد والفقراء ، ومن هذا القبيل أن يكون الكفار قارين في  بلادهم ، فعلى الإمام أن لا يخلي سنة عن غزوة يغزوها بنفسه أو بسراياه حتى  لا يكون الجهاد معطلا والاختيار للمطيق الجهاد مع وقوع الكفاية بغيره : أن  لا يقعد عن الجهاد ، ولكن لا يفترض ، لأن الله تعالى وعد المجاهد والقاعد  الثواب في هذه الآية فقال : ( وكلا وعد الله الحسنى   ) ولو كان فرضا على الكافة لاستحق القاعد العقاب لا الثواب . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (102)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 97 إلى الاية101

( إن  الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم قالوا فيم كنتم قالوا كنا مستضعفين في  الأرض قالوا ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها فأولئك مأواهم جهنم  وساءت مصيرا   ( 97 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم   ) الآية ، نزلت في ناس من أهل مكة  تكلموا بالإسلام ولم يهاجروا ، منهم : قيس بن الفاكه بن المغيرة  وقيس بن الوليد بن المغيرة  وأشباههما ، فلما خرج المشركون إلى بدر  خرجوا معهم فقتلوا مع الكفار ، فقال الله تعالى : ( إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة   ) أراد به ملك الموت وأعوانه ، أو أراد ملك الموت وحده ، كما قال تعالى : " قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم   " ( السجدة - 11 ) ، والعرب قد تخاطب الواحد بلفظ الجمع ( ظالمي أنفسهم    ) بالشرك ، وهو نصب على الحال أي : في حال ظلمهم ، قيل : أي بالمقام في  دار الشرك لأن الله تعالى لم يقبل الإسلام بعد هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم إلا بالهجرة ، ثم نسخ ذلك بعد فتح مكة  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا هجرة بعد الفتح   " ، وهؤلاء قتلوا يوم بدر  وضربت الملائكة وجوههم وأدبارهم ، وقالوا لهم : فيم كنتم؟ فذلك قوله تعالى : ( قالوا فيم كنتم   ) أي : في ماذا كنتم؟ أو في أي الفريقين كنتم؟ أفي المسلمين؟   [ ص: 273 ] أم في المشركين؟ سؤال توبيخ وتعيير فاعتذروا بالضعف عن مقاومة أهل الشرك ، و ( قالوا كنا مستضعفين   ) عاجزين ، ( في الأرض ) يعني أرض مكة ،    ( قالوا ) يعني : الملائكة ( ألم تكن أرض الله واسعة فتهاجروا فيها   ) يعني : إلى المدينة  وتخرجوا من مكة ،  من بين أهل الشرك؟ فأكذبهم الله تعالى وأعلمنا بكذبهم ، وقال : ( فأولئك مأواهم   ) منزلهم ( جهنم وساءت مصيرا   ) أي : بئس المصير إلى جهنم .
( إلا المستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان لا يستطيعون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلا   ( 98 ) فأولئك عسى الله أن يعفو عنهم وكان الله عفوا غفورا   ( 99 ) ومن  يهاجر في سبيل الله يجد في الأرض مراغما كثيرا وسعة ومن يخرج من بيته  مهاجرا إلى الله ورسوله ثم يدركه الموت فقد وقع أجره على الله وكان الله  غفورا رحيما   ( 100 ) ) 

ثم استثنى أهل العذر منهم ، فقال :   ( إلا المستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان لا يستطيعون حيلة   ) لا يقدرون على حيلة ولا على نفقة ولا قوة للخروج منها ، ( ولا يهتدون سبيلا   ) أي : لا يعرفون طريقا إلى الخروج . وقال مجاهد    : لا يعرفون طريق المدينة    . 

( فأولئك عسى الله أن يعفو عنهم   ) يتجاوز عنهم ، وعسى من الله واجب ، لأنه للإطماع ، والله تعالى إذا أطمع عبدا وصله إليه ، ( وكان الله عفوا غفورا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما : كنت أنا وأمي ممن عذر الله ، يعني المستضعفين ، وكان رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو لهؤلاء المستضعفين في الصلاة . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا معاذ بن فضالة ،  أنا هشام ،  عن  يحيى هو ابن أبي كثير ،  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه   " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا قال : سمع الله لمن حمده ربنا لك الحمد في الركعة الآخرة من صلاة العشاء قنت اللهم أنج عياش بن أبي ربيعة  اللهم أنج الوليد  اللهم أنج سلمة بن هشام  اللهم أنج المستضعفين من المؤمنين اللهم اشدد وطأتك على مضر ،  اللهم اجعلها سنين كسني يوسف    "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن يهاجر في سبيل الله يجد في الأرض مراغما كثيرا وسعة   ) قال علي بن أبي   [ ص: 274 ] طلحة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ( مراغما ) أي : متحولا يتحول إليه ، وقال مجاهد    : متزحزحا عما يكره ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : المراغم : يقال : راغمت قومي وهاجرتهم ، وهو المضطرب والمذهب . 

روي أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية سمعها رجل من بني ليث  شيخ كبير مريض يقال له جندع بن ضمرة ،  فقال : والله ما أبيت الليلة بمكة ،  أخرجوني ، فخرجوا به يحملونه على سرير حتى أتوا به التنعيم  فأدركه  الموت ، فصفق يمينه على شماله ثم قال : اللهم هذه لك وهذه لرسولك أبايعك  على ما بايعك عليه رسولك ، فمات فبلغ خبره أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، فقالوا : لو وافى المدينة  لكان أتم وأوفى أجرا ، وضحك المشركون وقالوا : ما أدرك هذا ما طلب ، فأنزل الله :   ( ومن يخرج من بيته مهاجرا إلى الله ورسوله ثم يدركه الموت   )   . أي : قبل بلوغه إلى مهاجره ، ( فقد وقع   ) أي : وجب ( أجره على الله   ) بإيجابه على نفسه فضلا منه ، ( وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) . 
( وإذا ضربتم في الأرض فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا إن الكافرين كانوا لكم عدوا مبينا   ( 101 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا ضربتم في الأرض   ) أي : سافرتم ، ( فليس عليكم جناح   ) أي : حرج وإثم ( أن تقصروا من الصلاة   ) يعني من أربع ركعات إلى ركعتين ، وذلك في صلاة الظهر والعصر والعشاء ( إن خفتم أن يفتنكم   ) أي : يغتالكم ويقتلكم ( الذين كفروا   ) في الصلاة ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " على خوف من فرعون وملئهم أن يفتنهم   " ( يونس - 83 ) أي : يقتلهم . 

( إن الكافرين كانوا لكم عدوا مبينا   ) أي : ظاهر العداوة . 

اعلم أن قصر الصلاة في السفر جائز بإجماع الأمة ، واختلفوا في جواز الإتمام : فذهب أكثرهم إلى أن القصر واجب ، وهو قول عمر  وعلي   وابن عمر  وجابر   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال الحسن   وعمر بن عبد العزيز  وقتادة  وهو قول مالك  وأصحاب الرأي ،  لما روي عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : " الصلاة أول ما فرضت ركعتين فأقرت صلاة السفر وأتمت صلاة الحضر   " . 

وذهب قوم إلى جواز الإتمام ، روي ذلك عن عثمان   وسعد بن أبي وقاص  رضي الله عنهما ، وبه قال  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه ، إن شاء أتم وإن شاء قصر ، والقصر أفضل .   [ ص: 275 ] 

[ أخبرنا الإمام عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد ،  عن طلحة بن عمرو ،  عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ،  عن  عائشة أم المؤمنين  رضي الله عنها قالت : " كل ذلك قد فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قصر الصلاة وأتم   " . 

وظاهر القرآن يدل على هذا ، لأنه قال : ( فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة    ) ولفظ لا جناح إنما يستعمل في الرخص لا فيما يكون حتما ، فظاهر الآية [  يوجب أن القصر ] لا يجوز إلا عند الخوف وليس الأمر على ذلك ، إنما نزلت  الآية على غالب أسفار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأكثرها لم يخل عن خوف  العدو . 

والقصر جائز في السفر في حال الأمن عند عامة أهل العلم ، والدليل عليه ما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا  مسلم بن خالد  وعبد المجيد بن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد  عن  ابن جريج ،  أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أبي عمار ،  عن عبد الله بن باباه ،  عن  يعلى بن أمية ،  قال : قلت  لعمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : إنما قال الله تعالى ( أن تقصروا من الصلاة إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا   ) وقد أمن الناس ، فقال عمر  رضي الله عنه : عجبت مما عجبت منه ، فسألت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم ، فاقبلوا صدقته " . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي ،  أنا عبد الوهاب ،  عن أيوب السختياني ،  عن  محمد بن سيرين ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : سافر رسول الله بين مكة  والمدينة  آمنا لا يخاف إلا الله فصلى ركعتين   " . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن ركعتي المسافر ليستا بقصر إنما القصر أن يصلي ركعة واحدة في الخوف ، يروى ذلك عنجابر  رضي الله عنه وهو قول عطاء   وطاوس  والحسن  ومجاهد  ، وجعلوا شرط الخوف المذكور في الآية : باقيا وذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أن الاقتصار على ركعة واحدة لا يجوز خائفا كان أو آمنا . 

واختلف أهل العلم في مسافة القصر ، فقالت طائفة : يجوز القصر في السفر الطويل والقصير ، روي   [ ص: 276 ] ذلك عن أنس  رضي الله عنه ، وقال  عمرو بن دينار    : قال لي جابر بن زيد    : اقصر بعرفة ،  أما عامة الفقهاء فلا يجوزون القصر في السفر القصير   . 

واختلف في حد ما يجوز به القصر ، فقال الأوزاعي    : مسيرة يوم ، وكان ابن عمر   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم يقصران ويفطران في أربعة برد ، وهي ستة عشر فرسخا ، وإليه ذهب مالك  وأحمد  وإسحاق ،  وقول الحسن   والزهري  قريب من ذلك ، قالا مسيرة يومين ، وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه ، قال : مسيرة ليلتين قاصدتين ، وقال في موضع : ستة وأربعون ميلا بالهاشمي ، وقال  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي    : مسيرة ثلاثة أيام . 

وقيل : قوله ( إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا   ) متصل بما بعده من صلاة الخوف منفصل عما قبله ، روي عن  أبي أيوب الأنصاري  أنه قال : نزل قوله ( فليس عليكم جناح أن تقصروا من الصلاة   ) هذا القدر ، ثم بعد حول سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن صلاة الخوف فنزل : ( إن خفتم أن يفتنكم الذين كفروا إن الكافرين كانوا لكم عدوا مبينا   ) وإذا كنت فيهم   ) الآية . ومثله في القرآن كثير ، أن يجيء الخبر بتمامه ثم ينسق عليه خبر آخر ، وهو في الظاهر كالمتصل به ، وهو منفصل عنه ، كقوله تعالى : " الآن حصحص الحق أنا راودته عن نفسه وإنه لمن الصادقين   " ( يوسف - 51 ) ، وهذه حكاية عن امرأة العزيز ،  وقوله : " ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب   " ( يوسف - 52 ) إخبار عن يوسف  عليه السلام .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (103)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 102 إلى الاية105


( وإذا  كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة فلتقم طائفة منهم معك وليأخذوا أسلحتهم فإذا  سجدوا فليكونوا من ورائكم ولتأت طائفة أخرى لم يصلوا فليصلوا معك وليأخذوا  حذرهم وأسلحتهم ود الذين كفروا لو تغفلون عن أسلحتكم وأمتعتكم فيميلون  عليكم ميلة واحدة ولا جناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر أو كنتم مرضى أن  تضعوا أسلحتكم وخذوا حذركم إن الله أعد للكافرين عذابا مهينا   ( 102 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة   ) روى الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس   [ ص: 277 ] وجابر  رضي  الله عنهم أن المشركين لما رأوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه  قاموا إلى الظهر يصلون جماعة ندموا أن لو كانوا كبوا عليهم ، فقال بعضهم  لبعض : دعوهم فإن لهم بعدها صلاة هي أحب إليهم من آبائهم وأبنائهم ، يعني  صلاة العصر ، فإذا قاموا فيها فشدوا عليهم فاقتلوهم ، فنزل جبريل  عليه السلام فقال : يا محمد  إنها صلاة الخوف وإن الله عز وجل يقول : ( وإذا كنت فيهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة   ) فعلمه صلاة الخوف   . 

وجملته : أن العدو إذا كانوا في معسكرهم في غير ناحية القبلة فيجعل الإمام  القوم فرقتين فتقف طائفة وجاه العدو تحرسهم ، ويشرع الإمام مع طائفة في  الصلاة ، فإذا صلى بهم ركعة قام وثبت قائما حتى أتموا صلاتهم ، ذهبوا إلى  وجاه العدو ثم أتت الطائفة الثانية فصلى بهم الركعة الثانية ، وثبت جالسا  حتى أتموا لأنفسهم الصلاة ، ثم يسلم بهم ، وهذه رواية سهل بن أبي حثمة  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى كذلك بذات الرقاع ،  وإليه ذهب مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

أنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن يزيد بن رومان  عن صالح بن خوات ،  عمن صلى مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم ذات الرقاع  صلاة  الخوف : أن طائفة صفت معه وصفت طائفة وجاه العدو فصلى بالتي معه ركعة ثم  ثبت قائما فأتموا لأنفسهم ، ثم انصرفوا وصفوا وجاه العدو وجاءت الطائفة  الأخرى فصلى بهم الركعة التي بقيت ثم ثبت جالسا وأتموا لأنفسهم ثم سلم بهم   . قال مالك    : وذلك أحسن ما سمعت في صلاة الخوف . 

وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا مسدد  أنا يحيى  عن شعبة  عن عبد الرحمن بن القاسم ،  عن أبيه عن صالح بن خوات ،  عن سهل بن أبي حثمة  رضي الله عنهم عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن الإمام إذا قام إلى الركعة الثانية تذهب الطائفة الأولى في  خلال الصلاة إلى وجاه العدو وتأتي الطائفة الثانية فيصلي بهم الركعة  الثانية ويسلم وهم لا يسلمون بل يذهبون إلى وجاه العدو ، وتعود الطائفة  الأولى فتتم صلاتها ، ثم تعود الطائفة الثانية فتتم صلاتها ، وهذه رواية عبد الله بن عمر  رضي   [ ص: 278 ] الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى كذلك . وهو قول أصحاب الرأي    . 

أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي ،  أنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي ،  أنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  ، أنا أبو عيسى الترمذي ،  أنا  محمد بن عبد الملك بن أبي الشوارب ،  أنا  يزيد بن زريع ،  أنا معمر ،  عن الزهري ،  عن سالم  عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى صلاة الخوف بإحدى الطائفتين ركعة والطائفة الأخرى مواجهة العدو ، ثم انصرفوا فقاموا في مقام أولئك وجاء أولئك فصلى بهم ركعة أخرى ثم سلم بهم ، فقام هؤلاء فصلوا ركعتهم . 

وكلتا الروايتين صحيحة ، فذهب قوم إلى أن هذا من الاختلاف المباح ، وذهب  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه إلى حديث سهل بن أبي حثمة  لأنه أشد موافقة لظاهر القرآن وأحوط للصلاة وأبلغ في حراسة العدو ، وذلك لأن الله تعالى قال : ( فإذا سجدوا فليكونوا من ورائكم   ) أي : إذا صلوا ، ثم قال : ( ولتأت طائفة أخرى لم يصلوا   ) وهذا يدل على أن الطائفة الأولى قد صلوا ، وقال : ( فليصلوا معك    ) فمقتضاه أن يصلوا تمام الصلاة ، فظاهره يدل أن كل طائفة تفارق الإمام  بعد تمام الصلاة ، والاحتياط لأمر الصلاة من حيث أنه لا يكثر فيها العمل  والذهاب والمجيء والاحتياط لأمر الحرب من حيث أنهم إذا لم يكونوا في الصلاة  كان أمكن للحرب والهرب إن احتاجوا إليه . 

ولو صلى الإمام أربع ركعات بكل طائفة ركعتين جاز . أنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أبو نعيم عبد الملك بن الحسين الإسفرايني ،  أنا أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق الحافظ ،  قال أنا الصنعاني ،  أنا  عفان بن مسلم ،  ثنا أبان العطار ،  عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير ،  عن أبي سلمة  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : أقبلنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا كنا بذات الرقاع  وكنا  إذا أتينا على شجرة ظليلة تركنها لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال فجاء  رجل من المشركين وسيف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معلق بشجرة فأخذ سيف  نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاخترطه فقال لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  أتخافني؟ قال : لا . قال : فمن يمنعك مني؟ قال : الله يمنعني منك ، قال  فتهدده أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : فأغمد السيف وعلقه  فنودي بالصلاة ، قال فصلى بطائفة ركعتين ثم تأخروا فصلى بالطائفة الأخرى  ركعتين : قال : فكانت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أربع ركعات وللقوم  ركعتان "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن الخطيب ،  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أنا الربيع ،  أنا  الشافعي  أخبرني الثقة  ابن علية  أو غيره ، عن يونس ،  عن الحسن ،  عن جابر  رضي الله عنهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 279 ] كان يصلي بالناس صلاة الظهر في الخوف ببطن نخل ،  فصلى بطائفة ركعتين ثم سلم ، ثم جاءت طائفة أخرى فصلى بهم ركعتين ثم سلم   . 

وروي عن حذيفة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صلاة الخوف أنه صلى بهؤلاء ركعة وبهؤلاء ركعة ولم يقضوا   " ورواه  زيد بن ثابت  وقال : " كانت للقوم ركعة واحدة وللنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ركعتان   " . 

وتأوله قوم على صلاة شدة الخوف ، وقالوا : الفرض في هذه الحالة ركعة واحدة . 

وأكثر أهل العلم على أن الخوف لا ينقص عدد الركعات ، وإن كان العدو في  ناحية القبلة في مستوى إن حملوا عليهم رأوهم صلى الإمام بهم جميعا وحرسوا  في السجود ، كما أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أنا أبو نعيم الإسفرايني ،  أنا أبو عوانة الحافظ ،  أنا عمار ،  أنا  يزيد بن هارون ،  أخبرنا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان ،  عن عطاء ،  عن جابر  رضي الله عنهما قال : صلى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الخوف فصففنا خلفه صفين ، والعدو بيننا  وبين القبلة فكبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكبرنا جميعا ثم ركع وركعنا  جميعا ثم رفع رأسه من الركوع ورفعنا جميعا ، ثم انحدر للسجود والصف الذي  يليه ، وقام الصف المؤخر نحر العدو فلما قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  السجود وقام الصف الذي يليه انحدر الصف المؤخر بالسجود [ ثم قاموا ثم ]  تقدم الصف المؤخر ، وتأخر المقدم ثم ركع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وركعنا  جميعا ، ثم رفع رأسه من الركوع ورفعنا جميعا ، ثم انحدر بالسجود والصف الذي  يليه الذي كان مؤخرا في الركعة الأولى ، وقام الصف المؤخر في نحر العدو ،  فلما قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم السجود والصف الذي يليه انحدر الصف  المؤخر بالسجود فسجدوا ، ثم سلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وسلمنا جميعا قال  جابر  رضي الله عنه : كما يصنع حرسكم هؤلاء بأمرائهم . 

واعلم أن صلاة الخوف جائزة بعد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . عند عامة أهل العلم . ويحكى عن بعضهم عدم الجواز ولا وجه له .   [ ص: 280 ] 

وقال الإمام  أحمد بن حنبل  رحمة الله عليه : كل حديث روي في أبواب صلاة الخوف فالعمل به جائز ، روي فيها ستة أوجه أو سبعة أوجه . 

وقال مجاهد  في سبب نزول هذه الآية عن ابن عياش الزرقي  قال : كنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعسفان  وعلى المشركين خالد بن الوليد  فصلينا الظهر ، فقال المشركون : لقد أصبنا غرة لو حملنا عليهم ، وهم في الصلاة فنزلت الآية بين الظهر والعصر . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا كنت فيهم   ) أي : شهيدا معهم فأقمت لهم الصلاة ، ( فلتقم طائفة منهم معك   ) أي : فلتقف ، كقوله تعالى : " وإذا أظلم عليهم قاموا   " ( البقرة - 20 ) أي : وقفوا ،   ( وليأخذوا أسلحتهم   ) واختلفوا  في الذين يأخذون أسلحتهم ، فقال بعضهم : أراد هؤلاء الذين وقفوا مع الإمام  يصلون يأخذون الأسلحة في الصلاة ، فعلى هذا إنما يأخذه إذا كان لا يشغله  عن الصلاة ، ولا يؤذي من بجنبه [ فإذا شغلته حركته وثقلته عن الصلاة  كالجعبة والترس الكبير أو كان يؤذي من جنبه ] كالرمح فلا يأخذه . 

وقيل : وليأخذوا أسلحتهم أي : الباقون الذين قاموا في وجه العدو ، ( فإذا سجدوا   ) أي : صلوا ، ( فليكونوا من ورائكم   ) يريد مكان الذين هم وجاه العدو ، ( ولتأت طائفة أخرى لم يصلوا   ) وهم الذين كانوا في وجه العدو ، ( فليصلوا معك وليأخذوا حذرهم وأسلحتهم   ) قيل : هؤلاء الذين أتوا ، وقيل : هم الذين صلوا ، ( ود الذين كفروا   ) يتمنى الكفار ، ( لو تغفلون   ) أي : لو وجدوكم غافلين ، ( عن أسلحتكم وأمتعتكم فيميلون عليكم ميلة واحدة   ) فيقصدونكم ويحملون عليكم حملة واحدة . 

( ولا جناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر أو كنتم مرضى أن تضعوا أسلحتكم   ) رخص في وضع السلاح في حال المطر والمرض ، لأن السلاح يثقل حمله في هاتين الحالتين ، ( وخذوا حذركم   ) أي : راقبوا العدو كيلا يتغفلوكم ، والحذر ما يتقى به من العدو . 

وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما نزلت في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذلك أنه غزا محاربا  وبنى أنمار ،  فنزلوا  ولا يرون من العدو أحدا ، فوضع الناس أسلحتهم ، وخرج رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم لحاجة له قد وضع سلاحه حتى قطع الوادي والسماء ترش ، فحال الوادي  بين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين أصحابه فجلس رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم في ظل شجرة فبصر به غورث بن الحارث المحاربي  فقال  : قتلني الله إن لم أقتله ، ثم انحدر من الجبل ومعه السيف فلم يشعر به  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا وهو قائم على رأسه ومعه السيف قد سله من  غمده فقال : يا محمد  من يعصمك مني الآن؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : الله ، ثم قال : اللهم اكفني   [ ص: 281 ] غورث بن الحارث  بما  شئت ، ثم أهوى بالسيف إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليضربه فأكب لوجهه  من زلخة زلخها من بين كتفيه ، وندر سيفه فقام رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم فأخذه ثم قال : يا غورث  من يمنعك مني الآن؟ قال : لا أحد ، قال تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا  عبده  ورسوله وأعطيك سيفك؟ قال : لا ولكن أشهد أن لا أقاتلك أبدا ولا أعين عليك  عدوا ، فأعطاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سيفه ، فقال غورث    : والله لأنت خير مني ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أجل أنا أحق بذلك منك ، فرجع غورث  إلى  أصحابه فقالوا : ويلك ما منعك منه؟ قال : لقد أهويت إليه بالسيف لأضربه  فوالله ما أدري من زلخني بين كتفي فخررت لوجهي ، وذكر حاله قال : وسكن  الوادي فقطع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الوادي إلى أصحابه فأخبرهم الخبر  وقرأ عليهم هذه الآية : ( ولا جناح عليكم إن كان بكم أذى من مطر أو كنتم مرضى أن تضعوا أسلحتكم وخذوا حذركم   ) أي : من عدوكم . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  في هذه الآية كان عبد الرحمن بن عوف  جريحا . 

( إن الله أعد للكافرين عذابا مهينا   ) يهانون فيه ، والجناح : الإثم ، من جنحت : إذا عدلت عن القصد .
( فإذا قضيتم الصلاة فاذكروا الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبكم فإذا اطمأننتم فأقيموا الصلاة إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا   ( 103 ) ) 

( فإذا قضيتم الصلاة   ) يعني : صلاة الخوف ، أي : فرغتم منها ، ( فاذكروا الله   ) أي صلوا لله ( قياما ) في حال الصحة ، ( وقعودا ) في حال المرض ، ( وعلى جنوبكم   ) عند الحرج والزمانة ، وقيل : اذكروا الله بالتسبيح والتحميد والتهليل والتمجيد ، على كل حال . 

أخبرنا عمرو بن عبد العزيز الكاشاني ،  أنا القاسم بن جعفر الهاشمي ،  أنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد اللؤلؤي ،  أنا أبو داود السجستاني  ، أنا محمد بن العلاء ،  أنا ابن أبي زائدة ،  عن أبيه ، عن خالد بن سلمة ،  عن الزهري ،  عن عروة ،  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يذكر الله على كل أحيانه   " . 

( فإذا اطمأننتم   ) أي : سكنتم وأمنتم ، ( فأقيموا الصلاة   ) أي : أتموها أربعا بأركانها ، ( إن الصلاة كانت على المؤمنين كتابا موقوتا   ) قيل : واجبا مفروضا مقدرا في الحضر أربع ركعات وفي السفر   [ ص: 282 ] ركعتان ، وقال مجاهد    : أي فرضا مؤقتا وقته الله عليهم . 

وقد جاء بيان أوقات الصلاة في الحديث ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي ،  أنا أبو بكر عبد الله بن هاشم ،  حدثنا  وكيع ،  أنا سفيان ،  عن عبد الرحمن بن الحارس ،  عن عياش بن أبي ربيعة الزرقي ،  عن حكيم بن حكيم  عن عباد بن حنيف ،  عن  نافع بن جبير بن مطعم ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " أمني جبريل  عند البيت  مرتين  فصلى بي المغرب حين أفطر الصائم ، وصلى بي العشاء حين غاب الشفق ، وصلى بي  الفجر حين حرم الطعام والشراب على الصائم ، وصلى بي الغد الظهر حين كان ظل  كل شيء مثله ، وصلى بي العصر حين كان ظل كل شيء مثليه ، وصلى بي المغرب  حين أفطر الصائم ، وصلى بي العشاء ثلث الليل الأول ، وصلى بي الفجر فأسفر ،  ثم التفت إلي قال : يا محمد  هذا وقت النبيين من قبلك ، الوقت ما بين هذين الوقتين "   . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو بكر بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا  وكيع ،  أنا حاجب بن أحمد ،  ثنا  عبد الله بن هشام ،  ثنا  وكيع  ثنا بدر بن عثمان ،  ثنا أبو بكر بن أبي موسى الأشعري ،  عن أبيه رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن سائلا أتاه فسأله عن مواقيت الصلاة ، قال : فلم يرد عليه شيئا ثم أمر بلالا  فأذن  ثم أمره فأقام الصلاة حين انشق الفجر فصلى ، ثم أمره فأقام الظهر ،  والقائل يقول : قد زالت الشمس أو لم تزل ، وهو كان أعلم منهم ، ثم أمره  فأقام العصر والشمس مرتفعة بيضاء نقية ، ثم أمره فأقام المغرب حين وقعت  الشمس ، ثم أمره فأقام العشاء حين سقوط الشفق ، قال : وصلى الفجر من الغد ،  والقائل يقول : طلعت الشمس أو لم تطلع ، وصلى الظهر قريبا من وقت العصر  بالأمس وصلى العصر والقائل يقول قد احمرت الشمس وصلى المغرب قبل أن يغيب  الشفق الأحمر ، وصلى العشاء ثلث الليل الأول ، ثم قال : أين السائل عن  الوقت؟ فقال الرجل : أنا يا رسول الله ، قال : " ما بين هذين الوقتين وقت "    .
( ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم إن تكونوا تألمون فإنهم يألمون كما تألمون وترجون من الله ما لا يرجون وكان الله عليما حكيما   ( 104 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا تهنوا في ابتغاء القوم   ) الآية ، سبب نزولها أن أبا سفيان  وأصحابه لما رجعوا يوم   [ ص: 283 ] أحد  بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طائفة في آثارهم فشكوا ألم الجراحات ، فقال الله تعالى : ( ولا تهنوا   ) أي : لا تضعفوا ( في ابتغاء القوم   ) في طلب أبي سفيان  وأصحابه ، ( إن تكونوا تألمون   ) تتوجعون من الجراح ، ( فإنهم يألمون   ) أي : يتوجعون ، يعني الكفار ، ( كما تألمون وترجون من الله ما لا يرجون    ) أي : وأنتم مع ذلك تأملون من الأجر والثواب في الآخرة والنصر في الدنيا  ما لا يرجون ، وقال بعض المفسرين : المراد بالرجاء الخوف ، لأن كل راج  خائف أن لا يدرك مأموله . 

ومعنى الآية : وترجون من الله أي : تخافون من الله أي : تخافون من عذاب الله ما لا يخافون ، قال الفراء  رحمه الله : ولا يكون الرجاء بمعنى الخوف إلا مع الجحد ، كقوله تعالى : " قل للذين آمنوا يغفروا للذين لا يرجون أيام الله   " ( الجاثية - 14 ) أي : لا يخافون ، وقال تعالى : " ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا   " ( نوح - 13 ) أي : لا تخافون لله عظمته ، ولا يجوز رجوتك بمعنى : خفتك ولا خفتك وأنت تريد رجوتك ( وكان الله عليما حكيما   ) .
( إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق لتحكم بين الناس بما أراك الله ولا تكن للخائنين خصيما   ( 105 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق لتحكم بين الناس بما أراك الله   ) الآية ، روى الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  قال : نزلت هذه الآية في رجل من الأنصار يقال له طعمة بن أبيرق  من بني ظفر بن الحارث  سرق درعا من جار له يقال له  قتادة بن النعمان ،  وكانت الدرع في جراب فيه دقيق فجعل الدقيق ينتثر من خرق في الجراب حتى انتهى إلى الدار ، ثم خبأها عند رجل من اليهود ، يقال له زيد بن السمين ،  فالتمست الدرع عند طعمة  فحلف  : بالله ما أخذها وما له بها من علم ، فقال أصحاب الدرع : لقد رأينا أثر  الدقيق حتى دخل داره ، فلما حلف تركوه واتبعوا أثر الدقيق إلى منزل اليهودي  فأخذوه منه ، فقال اليهودي دفعها إلي طعمة بن أبيرق ،  فجاء بنو ظفر  وهم قوم طعمة  إلى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وسألوه أن يجادل عن صاحبهم ، وقالوا له :  إنك إن لم تفعل افتضح صاحبنا ، فهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعاقب  اليهودي . ويروى عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في رواية أخرى أن طعمة  سرق الدرع في جراب فيه نخالة فخرق الجراب حتى كان يتناثر منه النخالة طول الطريق فجاء به إلى دار زيد السمين  وتركه على بابه ، وحمل الدرع إلى بيته ، فلما أصبح صاحب الدرع جاء على أثر النخالة إلى دار زيد السمين  فأخذه وحمله إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقطع يد زيد اليهودي ،  وقال مقاتل    : إن زيدا   [ ص: 284 ] السمين  أودع درعا عند طعمة  فجحدها طعمة  فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، فقال : ( إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق   ) بالأمر والنهي والفصل ، ( لتحكم بين الناس بما أراك الله   ) بما علمك الله وأوحى إليك ، ( ولا تكن للخائنين   ) [ طعمة    ] ( خصيما ) معينا مدافعا عنه .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (104)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 106 إلى الاية116

( واستغفر الله إن الله كان غفورا رحيما   ( 106 ) ولا تجادل عن الذين يختانون أنفسهم إن الله لا يحب من كان خوانا أثيما   ( 107 ) يستخفون من الناس ولا يستخفون من الله وهو معهم إذ يبيتون ما لا يرضى من القول وكان الله بما يعملون محيطا   ( 108 ) ) 

( واستغفر الله   ) مما هممت من معاقبة اليهودي ، وقال مقاتل    : واستغفر الله من جدالك عن طعمة    ( إن الله كان غفورا رحيما   ) 

( ولا تجادل   ) لا تخاصم ، ( عن الذين يختانون أنفسهم   ) أي : يظلمون أنفسهم بالخيانة والسرقة ، ( إن الله لا يحب من كان خوانا أثيما    ) يريد خوانا في الدرع ، أثيما في رميه اليهودي ، قيل : إنه خطاب مع  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والمراد به غيره ، كقوله تعالى : " فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك   " ، والاستغفار في حق الأنبياء بعد النبوة على أحد الوجوه الثلاثة    : إما لذنب تقدم على النبوة أو لذنوب أمته وقرابته ، أو لمباح جاء الشرع  بتحريه فيتركه بالاستغفار ، فالاستغفار يكون معناه : السمع والطاعة لحكم  الشرع . 

( يستخفون من الناس   ) أي : يستترون ويستحيون من الناس ، يريد بني ظفر بن الحارث ،    ( ولا يستخفون من الله   ) أي : لا يستترون ولا يستحيون من الله ، ( وهو معهم إذ يبيتون   ) يقولون ويؤلفون ، والتبييت : تدبير الفعل ليلا ( ما لا يرضى من القول   ) وذلك أن قوم طعمة  قالوا  فيما بينهم : نرفع الأمر إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإنه يسمع قوله  ويمينه لأنه مسلم ولا يسمع من اليهودي فإنه كافر ، فلم يرض الله ذلك   [ ص: 285 ] منهم ، ( وكان الله بما يعملون محيطا   ) ثم يقول لقوم طعمة    : 
( ها أنتم هؤلاء جادلتم عنهم في الحياة الدنيا فمن يجادل الله عنهم يوم القيامة أم من يكون عليهم وكيلا   ( 109 ) ومن يعمل سوءا أو يظلم نفسه ثم يستغفر الله يجد الله غفورا رحيما   ( 110 ) ومن يكسب إثما فإنما يكسبه على نفسه وكان الله عليما حكيما   ( 111 ) ومن يكسب خطيئة أو إثما ثم يرم به بريئا فقد احتمل بهتانا وإثما مبينا   ( 112 ) ولولا  فضل الله عليك ورحمته لهمت طائفة منهم أن يضلوك وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم وما  يضرونك من شيء وأنزل الله عليك الكتاب والحكمة وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم وكان  فضل الله عليك عظيما   ( 113 ) ) 

( لا خير في كثير من نجواهم إلا من أمر بصدقة أو معروف أو إصلاح بين الناس ومن يفعل ذلك ابتغاء مرضاة الله فسوف نؤتيه أجرا عظيما   ( 114 ) ) 

( ها أنتم هؤلاء   ) أي : يا هؤلاء ، ( جادلتم ) أي : خاصمتم ، ( عنهم ) يعني : عن طعمة ،  وفي قراءة أبي بن كعب     : عنه ( في الحياة الدنيا ) والجدال : شدة المخاصمة من الجدل ، وهو شدة  الفتل ، فهو يريد فتل الخصم عن مذهبه بطريق الحجاج ، وقيل : الجدال من  الجدالة ، وهي الأرض ، فكأن كل واحد من الخصمين يروم قهر صاحبه وصرعه على  الجدالة ، ( فمن يجادل الله عنهم   ) يعني : عن طعمة ،    ( يوم القيامة ) إذا أخذه الله بعذابه ، ( أم من يكون عليهم وكيلا   ) كفيلا أي : من الذي يذب عنهم ، ويتولى أمرهم يوم القيامة؟ ثم استأنف فقال : 

( ومن يعمل سوءا   ) يعني السرقة ، ( أو يظلم نفسه   ) برميه البريء ، وقيل : ومن يعمل سوءا أي : شركا أو يظلم نفسه : يعني : إثما دون الشرك ، ( ثم يستغفر الله   ) أي : يتب إليه ويستغفره ، ( يجد الله غفورا رحيما   ) يعرض التوبة على طعمة  في هذه الآية . 

( ومن يكسب إثما   ) يعني : يمين طعمة بالباطل ، أي : ما سرقته إنما سرقه اليهودي ( فإنما يكسبه على نفسه   ) فإنما يضر به نفسه ، ( وكان الله عليما   ) بسارق الدرع ( حكيما ) حكم بالقطع على السارق . 

( ومن يكسب خطيئة   ) أي : سرقة الدرع ، ( أو إثما ) يمينه الكاذبة ، ( ثم يرم به   ) أي : يقذف بما جنى ( بريئا ) منه وهو نسبة السرقة إلى اليهودي ( فقد احتمل بهتانا   ) البهتان : هو البهت ، وهو الكذب الذي يتحير في عظمه ، ( وإثما مبينا   ) أي : ذنبا بينا ، وقوله ( ثم يرم به   ) ولم يقل بهما بعد ذكر الخطيئة والإثم ، رد الكناية إلى الإثم ، أو جعل الخطيئة والإثم كالشيء الواحد . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولولا فضل الله عليك ورحمته   ) يقول للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( لهمت ) لقد همت أي :   [ ص: 286 ] أضمرت ، ( طائفة منهم   ) يعني : قوم طعمة ،    ( أن يضلوك   ) يخطئوك في الحكم ويلبسوا عليك الأمر حتى تدافع عن طعمة ،    ( وما يضلون إلا أنفسهم   ) يعني يرجع وباله عليهم ، ( وما يضرونك من شيء   ) يريد أن ضرره يرجع إليهم ، ( وأنزل الله عليك الكتاب   ) يعني : القرآن ، ( والحكمة ) يعني : القضاء بالوحي ( وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم   ) من الأحكام ، وقيل : من علم الغيب ، ( وكان فضل الله عليك عظيما   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( لا خير في كثير من نجواهم   ) يعني : قوم طعمة ،  وقال مجاهد     : الآية عامة في حق جميع الناس ، والنجوى : هي الإسرار في التدبير ، وقيل  : النجوى ما ينفرد بتدبيره قوم سرا كان أو جهرا ، فمعنى الآية : لا خير في  كثير مما يدبرونه بينهم ، ( إلا من أمر بصدقة    ) أي : إلا في نجوى من أمر بصدقة ، فالنجوى تكون فعلا وقيل : هذا استثناء  منقطع ، يعني : لكن من أمر بصدقة ، وقيل النجوى هاهنا : الرجال المتناجون ،  كما قال الله تعالى " وإذ هم نجوى   " ( الإسراء - 47 ) . ( إلا من أمر بصدقة   ) أي : حث عليها ، ( أو معروف   ) أي : بطاعة الله وما يعرفه الشرع ، وأعمال البر كلها معروف ، لأن العقول تعرفها . 

( أو إصلاح بين الناس   ) أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  ، أنا محمد بن حماد ،  أنا أبو معاوية ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن عمرو بن مرة ،  عن  سالم هو ابن أبي الجعد ،  عن  أم الدرداء  رضي الله عنها ، عن  أبي الدرداء  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ألا أخبركم بأفضل من درجة الصيام والصدقة والصلاة " ؟ قال : قلنا بلى ، قال : " إصلاح ذات البين   . وفساد ذات البين هي الحالقة   " . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران ،  أنا إسماعيل   [ ص: 287 ] ابن محمد الصفار  ، أنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ،  ثنا عبد الرزاق ،  ثنا معمر ،  عن الزهري ،  عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أمه أم كلثوم بنت عقبة ،  وكانت من المهاجرات الأول ، قالت : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " ليس بالكذاب من أصلح بين الناس فقال خيرا أو نمى خيرا " . 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن يفعل ذلك   ) أي : هذه الأشياء التي ذكرها ، ( ابتغاء مرضاة الله   ) أي : طلب رضاه ، ( فسوف نؤتيه   ) في الآخرة ، ( أجرا عظيما   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  وحمزة    ( يؤتيه ) بالياء ، يعني : يؤتيه الله ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون .
( ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا   ( 115 ) إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ومن يشرك بالله فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا   ( 116 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن يشاقق الرسول   ) نزلت في طعمة بن أبيرق  وذلك أنه لما ظهرت عليه السرقة خاف على نفسه من قطع اليد والفضيحة ، فهرب إلى مكة  وارتد عن الدين ، فقال تعالى : ( ومن يشاقق الرسول   ) أي : يخالفه ، ( من بعد ما تبين له الهدى   ) التوحيد والحدود ( ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين   ) [ أي : غير طريق المؤمنين ( نوله ما تولى   ) أي : نكله في الآخرة ] إلى ما تولى في الدنيا ، ( ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيرا   ) 

روي أن طعمة بن أبيرق  نزل على رجل من بني سليم  من أهل مكة  يقال له الحجاج بن علاط ،  فنقب  بيته فسقط عليه حجر فلم يستطع أن يدخل ولا أن يخرج حتى أصبح ، فأخذ ليقتل ،  فقال بعضهم : دعوه فإنه قد لجأ إليكم فتركوه فأخرجوه من مكة ،  فخرج مع تجار من قضاعة نحو الشام ،  فنزلوا منزلا فسرق بعض متاعهم وهرب ، فطلبوه وأخذوه ورموه بالحجارة حتى قتلوه ، فصار قبره تلك الحجارة ، وقيل : إنه ركب سفينة إلى جدة  فسرق فيها كيسا فيه دنانير فأخذ ، فألقي في البحر ، وقيل : إنه نزل في حرة بني سليم  وكان يعبد صنما إلى أن مات فأنزل الله تعالى فيه : 

( إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ومن يشرك بالله فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا   ) أي : ذهب عن الطريق وحرم الخير كله ، وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، إن   [ ص: 288 ] هذه  الآية نزلت في شيخ من الأعراب جاء إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :  يا نبي الله إني شيخ متهتك في الذنوب ، إلا أني لم أشرك بالله شيئا منذ  عرفته وآمنت به ، ولم أتخذ من دونه وليا ولم أواقع المعاصي جرأة على الله ،  وما توهمت طرفة عين أني أعجز الله هربا ، وإني لنادم تائب مستغفر فما  حالي؟ فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (105)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 117 إلى الاية125


( إن يدعون من دونه إلا إناثا وإن يدعون إلا شيطانا مريدا   ( 117 ) لعنه الله وقال لأتخذن من عبادك نصيبا مفروضا   ( 118 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن يدعون من دونه إلا إناثا   ) نزلت في أهل مكة ،  أي : ما يعبدون ، كقوله تعالى : " وقال ربكم ادعوني   " ( غافر - 60 ) أي : اعبدوني ، بدليل قوله تعالى : " إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي   " ( غافر - 60 ) ، قوله : ( من دونه   ) أي : من دون الله ، ( إلا إناثا    ) أراد بالإناث الأوثان لأنهم كانوا يسمونها باسم الإناث ، فيقولون :  اللات والعزى ومناة ، وكانوا يقولون لصنم كل قبيلة : أنثى بني فلان فكان في  كل واحدة منهن شيطان يتراءى للسدنة والكهنة ويكلمهم ، ولذلك قال : ( وإن يدعون إلا شيطانا   ) هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

يدل على صحة هذا التأويل - أن المراد بالإناث الأوثان - : قراءة ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه ( إن يدعون من دونه إلا أثنا ) جمع جمع الوثن فصير الواو همزة ، وقال الحسن  وقتادة     : إلا إناثا أي : مواتا لا روح فيه ، لأن أصنامهم كانت من الجمادات ،  سماها إناثا لأنه يخبر عن الموات ، كما يخبر عن الإناث ، ولأن الإناث أدون  الجنسين ، كما أن الموات أرذل من الحيوان ، وقال الضحاك    : أراد بالإناث الملائكة ، وكان بعضهم يعبدون الملائكة ويقولون : الملائكة إناث ، كما قال الله تعالى : " وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن إناثا   " ( الزخرف - 19 ( وإن يدعون إلا شيطانا مريدا    ) أي : وما يعبدون إلا شيطانا مريدا لأنهم إذا عبدوا الأصنام فقد أطاعوا  الشيطان ، والمريد : المارد ، وهو المتمرد العاتي الخارج عن الطاعة ، وأراد  : إبليس . 

( لعنه الله   ) أي : أبعده الله من رحمته ، ( وقال ) يعني : قال إبليس ، ( لأتخذن من عبادك نصيبا مفروضا    ) أي : حظا معلوما ، فما أطيع فيه إبليس فهو مفروضه ، وفي بعض التفاسير :  من كل ألف واحد لله تعالى وتسعمائة وتسعة وتسعون لإبليس ، وأصل الفرض في  اللغة : القطع ، ومنه الفرضة في   [ ص: 289 ] النهر وهي الثلمة تكون فيه ، وفرض القوس والشراك : للشق الذي يكون فيه الوتر والخيط الذي يشد به الشراك .
( ولأضلنهم  ولأمنينهم ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام ولآمرنهم فليغيرن خلق الله ومن  يتخذ الشيطان وليا من دون الله فقد خسر خسرانا مبينا يعدهم ويمنيهم وما  يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا أولئك مأواهم جهنم ولا يجدون عنها محيصا   ( 121 ) ) 

( والذين  آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سندخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها  أبدا وعد الله حقا ومن أصدق من الله قيلا ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل  الكتاب من يعمل سوءا يجز به ولا يجد له من دون الله وليا ولا نصيرا   ( 123 ) ) 

( ولأضلنهم   ) يعني : عن الحق ، أي : لأغوينهم ، يقوله إبليس ، وأراد به التزيين ، وإلا فليس إليه من الإضلال شيء ، كما قال : لأزينن لهم في الأرض    ( الحجر - 39 ) ( ولأمنينهم ) قيل : أمنينهم ركوب الأهواء ، وقيل :  أمنينهم أن لا جنة ولا نار ولا بعث ، وقيل : أمنينهم إدراك الآخرة مع ركوب  المعاصي ، ( ولآمرنهم فليبتكن آذان الأنعام   ) أي : يقطعونها ويشقونها ، وهي البحيرة ( ولآمرنهم فليغيرن خلق الله   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما والحسن  ومجاهد   وسعيد بن المسيب  والضحاك    : يعني دين الله ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " لا تبديل لخلق الله   " ( الروم - 30 ) أي : لدين الله ، يريد وضع الله في الدين بتحليل الحرام وتحريم الحلال . 

وقال عكرمة  وجماعة من  المفسرين : فليغيرن خلق الله بالخصاء والوشم وقطع الآذان حتى حرم بعضهم  الخصاء وجوزه بعضهم في البهائم ، لأن فيه غرضا ظاهرا ، وقيل : تغيير خلق  الله هو أن الله تعالى خلق الأنعام للركوب والأكل فحرموها ، وخلق الشمس  والقمر والأحجار لمنفعة العباد فعبدوها من دون الله ، ( ومن يتخذ الشيطان وليا من دون الله   ) أي : ربا يطيعه ، ( فقد خسر خسرانا مبينا   ) 

( يعدهم ويمنيهم    ) فوعده وتمنيته ما يوقع في قلب الإنسان من طول العمر ونيل الدنيا ، وقد  يكون بالتخويف بالفقر فيمنعه من الإنفاق وصلة الرحم كما قال الله تعالى : "  الشيطان يعدكم الفقر   " ( البقرة - 268 ) ويمنيهم بأن لا بعث ولا جنة ولا نار ( وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   ) أي : باطلا . 

( أولئك مأواهم جهنم ولا يجدون عنها محيصا   ) أي : مفرا ومعدلا عنها . 

قوله تعالى : ( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سندخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار   )   [ ص: 290 ] أي : من تحت الغرف والمساكن ، ( خالدين فيها أبدا وعد الله حقا ومن أصدق من الله قيلا   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب   ) الآية . قال مسروق  وقتادة  والضحاك     : أراد ليس بأمانيكم أيها المسلمون ولا أماني أهل الكتاب يعني اليهود  والنصارى ، وذلك أنهم افتخروا ، فقال أهل الكتاب : نبينا قبل نبيكم وكتابنا  قبل كتابكم فنحن أولى بالله منكم ، وقال المسلمون : نبينا خاتم الأنبياء  وكتابنا يقضي على الكتب ، وقد آمنا بكتابكم ولم تؤمنوا بكتابنا فنحن أولى .  

وقال مجاهد    : ( ليس بأمانيكم   ) يا مشركي أهل الكتاب ، وذلك أنهم قالوا : لا بعث ولا حساب ، وقال أهل الكتاب : " لن تمسنا النار إلا أياما معدودة   " ( البقرة - 80 ) " لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى   " ( البقرة - 111 ) ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ليس بأمانيكم   ) أي : ليس الأمر بالأماني وإنما الأمر بالعمل الصالح . 

( من يعمل سوءا يجز به   ) وقال ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  وجماعة : الآية عامة في حق كل عامل . 

وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لما  نزلت هذه الآية شقت على المسلمين وقالوا : يا رسول الله وأينا لم يعمل  سوءا غيرك فكيف الجزاء؟ قال : " منه ما يكون في الدنيا ، فمن يعمل حسنة فله  عشر حسنات ، ومن جوزي بالسيئة نقصت واحدة من عشر ، وبقيت له تسع حسنات ،  فويل لمن غلبت آحاده أعشاره ، وأما ما يكون جزاء في الآخرة فيقابل بين  حسناته وسيئاته ، فيلقى مكان كل سيئة حسنة وينظر في الفضل ، فيعطى الجزاء  في الجنة فيؤتي كل ذي فضل فضله "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  ثنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد العبدوسي ،  ثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن سليمان الفقيه  ببغداد ،  ثنا يحيى بن جعفر بن الزبرقان  والحرث بن محمد ،  قالا ثنا  روح هو ابن عبادة ،  ثنا موسى بن عبيدة ،  أخبرني مولى بن سباع    : سمعت عبد الله بن عمر  يحدث عن  أبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه قال : كنت عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزلت عليه هذه الآية : ( من يعمل سوءا يجز به ولا يجد له من دون الله وليا ولا نصيرا   ) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أبا بكر  ألا  أقرئك آية أنزلت علي؟ قال : قلت بلى ، قال : فأقرأنيها ، قال : ولا أعلم  إلا أني وجدت انفصاما في ظهري حتى تمطيت لها ، فقال رسول   [ ص: 291 ] الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما لك يا أبا بكر؟  فقلت يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي وأينا لم يعمل سوءا؟ إنا لمجزيون بكل سوء عملناه؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما أنت يا أبا بكر  وأصحابك المؤمنون فتجزون بذلك في الدنيا حتى تلقوا الله ، وليست لكم ذنوب ، وأما الآخرون فيجمع ذلك لهم حتى يجزوا يوم القيامة "   .
( ومن  يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون  نقيرا ومن أحسن دينا ممن أسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن واتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفا  واتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلا   ( 125 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون نقيرا   ) أي : مقدار النقير ، وهو النقرة التي تكون في ظهر النواة ، قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو جعفر  وأهل البصرة  وأبو بكر    ( يدخلون ) بضم الياء وفتح الخاء هاهنا وفي سورة مريم وحم المؤمن ، زاد أبو عمرو    : " يدخلونها " في سورة فاطر ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وضم الخاء . 

روى الأعمش  عن أبي الضحى  عن مسروق  قال : لما نزلت ( ليس بأمانيكم ولا أماني أهل الكتاب من يعمل سوءا يجز به   ) قال أهل الكتاب : نحن وأنتم سواء ، فنزلت هذه الآية : ( ومن يعمل من الصالحات   ) الآية ، ونزلت أيضا : 

( ومن أحسن دينا   ) أحكم دينا ( ممن أسلم وجهه لله   ) أي أخلص عمله لله ، وقيل : فوض أمره إلى الله ، ( وهو محسن   ) أي : موحد ، ( واتبع ملة إبراهيم   ) يعني : دين إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، ( حنيفا ) أي : مسلما مخلصا ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ومن دين إبراهيم  الصلاة إلى الكعبة   [ ص: 292 ] والطواف بها ومناسك الحج ، وإنما خص إبراهيم  لأنه كان مقبولا عند الأمم أجمع ، وقيل : لأنه بعث على ملة إبراهيم  وزيد له أشياء . 

  ( واتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلا   ) صفيا ، والخلة : صفاء المودة ، وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان إبراهيم  عليه السلام أبا الضيفان ، وكان منزله على ظهر الطريق يضيف من مر به من الناس ، فأصاب الناس سنة فحشروا إلى باب إبراهيم  عليه السلام يطلبون الطعام وكانت الميرة له كل سنة من صديق له بمصر ،  فبعث غلمانه بالإبل إلى الخليل الذي له بمصر ،  فقال خليله لغلمانه : لو كان إبراهيم  عليه السلام إنما يريده لنفسه احتملنا ذلك له ، فقد دخل علينا ما دخل على الناس من الشدة ، فرجع رسلإبراهيم  عليه  السلام ، فمروا ببطحاء فقالوا : [ إنا لو ] حملنا من هذه البطحاء ليرى  الناس أنا قد جئنا بميرة ، فإنا نستحي أن نمر بهم وإبلنا فارغة ، فملئوا  تلك الغرائر سهلة ثم أتوا إبراهيم  فأعلموه وسارة  نائمة ، فاهتم إبراهيم  لمكان الناس ببابه ، فغلبته عيناه فنام واستيقظت سارة  وقد  ارتفع النهار ، فقالت : سبحان الله ما جاء الغلمان؟ قالوا : بلى ، قالت :  فما جاءوا بشيء؟ قالوا : بلى ، فقامت إلى الغرائر ففتحتها فإذا هي أجود  دقيق حواري يكون ، فأمرت الخبازين فخبزوا وأطعموا الناس فاستيقظ إبراهيم  فوجد ريح الطعام ، فقال : يا سارة  من أين هذا؟ قالت : من عند خليلك المصري ، فقال : هذا من عند خليلي الله ، قال : فيومئذ اتخذه الله خليلا . قال الزجاج     : معنى الخليل الذي ليس في محبته خلل ، والخلة : الصداقة ، فسمي خليلا  لأن الله أحبه واصطفاه . وقيل : هو من الخلة وهي الحاجة ، سمي خليلا أي :  فقيرا إلى الله [ لأنه لم يجعل فقره وفاقته إلا إلى الله عز وجل ] والأول  أصح لأن قوله ( واتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلا   ) يقتضي الخلة من الجانبين ، ولا يتصور الحاجة من الجانبين . 

ثنا أبو المظفر بن أحمد التيمي ،  ثنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عثمان بن القاسم ،  ثنا خيثمة بن سليمان بن حيدرة الأطرابلسي  ، ثنا أبو قلابة الرقاشي ،  ثنا  بشر بن عمر ،  ثنا شعبة ،  عن أبي إسحاق ،  عن أبي الأحوص ،  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لو كنت متخذا خليلا لاتخذت أبا بكر  خليلا ولكن أبا بكر  أخي وصاحبي ، ولقد اتخذ الله صاحبكم خليلا "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (106)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 126 إلى الاية130

( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكان الله بكل شيء محيطا   ( 126 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكان الله بكل شيء محيطا   ) أي : أحاط   [ ص: 293 ] علمه بجميع الأشياء .
( ويستفتونك  في النساء قل الله يفتيكم فيهن وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب في يتامى النساء  اللاتي لا تؤتونهن ما كتب لهن وترغبون أن تنكحوهن والمستضعفين من الولدان  وأن تقوموا لليتامى بالقسط وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله كان به عليما   ( 127 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ويستفتونك في النساء قل الله يفتيكم فيهن   ) الآية : قال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : نزلت هذه الآية في بنات أم كجة  وميراثهن وقد مضت القصة في أول السورة . 

وقالت عائشة  رضي الله  عنها : هي اليتيمة تكون في حجر الرجل ، وهو وليها فيرغب في نكاحها إذا كانت  ذات جمال ومال بأقل من سنة صداقها ، وإذا كانت مرغوبة عنها في قلة المال  والجمال تركها ، وفي رواية هي اليتيمة تكون في حجر الرجل قد شركته في ماله  فيرغب أن يتزوجها لدمامتها ويكره أن يزوجها غيره فيدخل عليه في ماله  فيحبسها حتى تموت فيرثها ، فنهاهم الله عن ذلك . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ويستفتونك ) أي : يستخبرونك في النساء ، ( قل الله يفتيكم فيهن وما يتلى عليكم في الكتاب    ) قيل معناه ويفتيكم في ما يتلى عليكم ، وقيل معناه : ونفتيكم ما يتلى  عليكم ، يريد : الله يفتيكم وكتابه يفتيكم فيهن ، وهو قوله عز وجل : ( وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم   ) قوله ( في يتامى النساء   ) هذا إضافة الشيء إلى نفسه لأنه أراد باليتامى النساء ، ( اللاتي لا تؤتونهن   ) أي : لا تعطونهن ، ( ما كتب لهن   ) من صداقهن ، ( وترغبون أن تنكحوهن   ) أي : في نكاحهن لمالهن وجمالهن بأقل من صداقهن ، وقال الحسن  وجماعة أراد أن تؤتونهن حقهن من الميراث ، لأنهم كانوا لا يورثون النساء ، وترغبون أن تنكحوهن ، أي : عن نكاحهن لدمامتهن . 

( والمستضعفين من الولدان    ) يريد : ويفتيكم في المستضعفين من الولدان وهم الصغار ، أن تعطوهم  حقوقهم ، لأنهم كانوا لا يورثون الصغار ، يريد ما يتلى عليكم في باب  اليتامى من قوله ( وآتوا اليتامى أموالهم   )   [ ص: 294 ] يعني بإعطاء حقوق الصغار ، ( وأن تقوموا لليتامى بالقسط   ) أي : ويفتيكم في أن تقوموا لليتامى بالقسط بالعدل في مهورهن ومواريثهن ، ( وما تفعلوا من خير فإن الله كان به عليما   ) يجازيكم عليه . 
( وإن  امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما  صلحا والصلح خير وأحضرت الأنفس الشح وإن تحسنوا وتتقوا فإن الله كان بما  تعملون خبيرا   ( 128 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا   ) الآية ، نزلت في عمرة  ويقال في خولة بنت محمد بن مسلمة ،  وفي زوجها  سعد بن الربيع    - ويقال رافع بن خديج    - تزوجها وهي شابة فلما علاها الكبر تزوج عليها امرأة شابة ، وآثرها عليها ، وجفا ابنة  محمد بن سلمة ،  فأتت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فشكت إليه فنزلت فيها هذه الآية . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير    :  كان رجل له امرأة قد كبرت وله منها أولاد فأراد أن يطلقها ويتزوج عليها  غيرها ، فقالت : لا تطلقني ودعني أقوم على أولادي واقسم لي من كل شهرين إن  شئت ، وإن شئت فلا تقسم لي . فقال : إن كان يصلح ذلك فهو أحب إلي ، فأتى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر له ذلك ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وإن امرأة خافت   ) أي علمت ( من بعلها   ) أي : من زوجها ( نشوزا ) أي : بغضا ، قال الكلبي    : يعني ترك مضاجعتها ، ( أو إعراضا ) بوجهه عنها وقلة مجالستها ، ( فلا جناح عليهما   ) أي : على الزوج والمرأة ، أن يصالحا أي : يتصالحا ، وقرأ أهل الكوفة    ( أن يصلحا ) من أصلح ، ( بينهما صلحا    ) يعني : في القسمة والنفقة ، وهو أن يقول الزوج لها : إنك قد دخلت في  السن وإني أريد أن أتزوج امرأة شابة جميلة أوثرها عليك في القسمة ليلا  ونهارا فإن رضيت بهذا فأقيمي وإن كرهت خليت سبيلك ، فإن رضيت كانت هي  المحسنة ولا تجبر على ذلك ، وإن لم ترض بدون حقها من القسم كان على الزوج أن يوفيها حقها من القسم والنفقة أو يسرحها بإحسان ، فإن أمسكها ووفاها حقها مع كراهية فهو محسن .   [ ص: 295 ] 

وقال سليمان بن يسار  في هذه الآية عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : فإن صالحته عن بعض حقها من القسم والنفقة فذلك جائز ما رضيت ، فإن أنكرته بعد الصلح فذلك لها ولها حقها . 

وقال مقاتل بن حيان  في  هذه الآية : هو أن الرجل يكون تحته المرأة الكبيرة فيتزوج عليها الشابة ،  فيقول للكبيرة : [ أعطيتك من ] مالي نصيبا على أن أقسم لهذه الشابة أكثر  مما أقسم لك فترضى بما اصطلحا عليه ، فإن أبت أن ترضى فعليه أن يعدل بينهما  في القسم . 

وعن علي  رضي  الله عنه في هذه الآية قال : تكون المرأة عند الرجل فتنبو عينه عنها من  دمامة أو كبر فتكره فرقته ، فإن أعطته من مالها فهو له حل ، وإن أعطته من  أيامها فهو له حل   ( والصلح خير   ) يعني : إقامتها بعد تخييره إياها ، والمصالحة على ترك بعض حقها من القسم والنفقة خير من الفرقة ، كمايروى أن سودة  رضي  الله عنها كانت امرأة كبيرة وأراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يفارقها ،  فقالت : لا تطلقني وإنما بي أن أبعث في نسائك وقد جعلت نوبتي  لعائشة  رضي الله عنها فأمسكها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان يقسم  لعائشة  يومها ويوم سودة  رضي الله عنها . 

قوله تبارك وتعالى : ( وأحضرت الأنفس الشح   ) يريد : شح كل واحد من الزوجين بنصيبه من الآخر ، والشح : أقبح البخل ، وحقيقته . الحرص على منع الخير ، ( وإن تحسنوا   ) أي : تصلحوا ( وتتقوا ) الجور ، وقيل : هذا خطاب مع الأزواج ، أي : وإن تحسنوا بالإقامة معها على الكراهة وتتقوا ظلمها ( فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   ) فيجزيكم بأعمالكم .
( ولن تستطيعوا أن تعدلوا بين النساء ولو حرصتم فلا تميلوا كل الميل فتذروها كالمعلقة وإن تصلحوا وتتقوا فإن الله كان غفورا رحيما   ( 129 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولن تستطيعوا أن تعدلوا بين النساء   ) أي : لن تقدروا أن تسووا بين النساء في الحب وميل القلب ، ( ولو حرصتم   ) على العدل ، ( فلا تميلوا   ) أي : إلى التي تحبونها ، ( كل الميل   ) في القسم والنفقة ، أي : لا تتبعوا أهواءكم أفعالكم ، ( فتذروها كالمعلقة   ) أي فتدعوا الأخرى كالمنوطة لا أيما ولا ذات بعل . وقال قتادة    : كالمحبوسة ، وفي قراءة أبي بن كعب    : كأنها مسجونة .   [ ص: 296 ] 

وروي عن أبي قلابة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقسم بين نسائه ، فيعدل ويقول :   " اللهم هذا قسمي فيما أملك فلا تلمني فيما تملك ولا أملك " ، ورواه بعضهم عن أبي قلابة  عن عبد الله بن يزيد  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها متصلا . 

وروي عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من كانت له امرأتان فمال إلى إحداهما جاء يوم القيامة وشقه مائل "   . ( وإن تصلحوا وتتقوا   ) الجور ، ( فإن الله كان غفورا رحيما   ) .
( وإن يتفرقا يغن الله كلا من سعته وكان الله واسعا حكيما   ( 130 ) ) 

( وإن يتفرقا   ) يعني : الزوج والمرأة بالطلاق ، ( يغن الله كلا من سعته   ) من رزقه ، يعني : المرأة بزوج آخر والزوج بامرأة أخرى ، ( وكان الله واسعا حكيما   ) واسع الفضل والرحمة حكيما فيما أمر به ونهى عنه . 

وجملة حكم الآية : أن الرجل إذا كانت تحته امرأتان أو أكثر فإنه يجب عليه التسوية بينهن في القسم ، فإن  ترك التسوية بينهن في فعل القسم عصى الله تعالى ، وعليه القضاء للمظلومة ،  والتسوية شرط في البيتوتة ، أما في الجماع فلا لأنه يدور على النشاط وليس  ذلك إليه ولو كانت في نكاحه حرة وأمة فإنه يبيت عند الحرة ليلتين وعند الأمة ليلة واحدة ، وإذا تزوج جديدة على قديمات عنده يخص الجديدة بأن يبيت عندها سبع ليال على التوالي إن كانت بكرا ، وإن كانت ثيبا فثلاث ليال ثم يسوي بعد ذلك بين الكل ، ولا يجب قضاء هذه الليالي للقديمات . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  ثنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  ثنا محمد بن يوسف ،  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  ثنا يوسف بن راشد  ، ثنا أبو أسامة ،  ثنا  سفيان الثوري ،  ثنا أيوب  وخالد ،  عن أبي قلابة  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال : من السنة إذا تزوج البكر على الثيب أقام عندها سبعا ، ثم قسم ، وإذا تزوج   [ ص: 297 ] الثيب أقام عندها ثلاثا ، ثم قسم . قال أبو قلابة    : ولو شئت لقلت : إن أنسا  رفعه إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وإذا أراد الرجل سفر حاجة فيجوز له أن يحمل بعض نسائه مع نفسه بعد أن يقرع بينهن فيه ، ثم لا يجب عليه أن يقضي للباقيات مدة سفره ، وإن طالت إذا لم يزد مقامه في بلده على مدة المسافرين ، والدليل عليه ما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  ثنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  ثنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  ثنا الربيع ،  ثنا  الشافعي ،  ثنا عمي محمد بن علي بن شافع ،  عن ابن شهاب ،  عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله ،  عن عائشة  زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها قالت :    " كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد السفر أقرع بين نسائه  فأيتهن خرج سهمها خرج بها ، أما إذا أراد سفر نقلة فليس له تخصيص بعضهن لا  بالقرعة ولا بغيرها "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (107)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 131 إلى الاية136


( ولله  ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ولقد وصينا الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم  وإياكم أن اتقوا الله وإن تكفروا فإن لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكان  الله غنيا حميدا   ( 131 ) ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلا   ( 132 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   ) عبيدا وملكا ( ولقد وصينا الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم   ) يعني : أهل التوراة والإنجيل وسائر الأمم المتقدمة في كتبهم ، ( وإياكم ) أهل القرآن في كتابكم ، ( أن اتقوا الله   ) أي : وحدوا الله وأطيعوه ، ( وإن تكفروا   ) بما أوصاكم الله به ( فإن لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   ) قيل : فإن لله ملائكة في السماوات والأرض هي أطوع له منكم ، ( وكان الله غنيا   ) عن جميع خلقه غير محتاج إلى طاعتهم ، ( حميدا ) محمودا على نعمه . 

( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلا   ) قال عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : يعني شهيدا أن فيها عبيدا ، وقيل : دافعا ومجيرا . 

فإن قيل : فأي فائدة في تكرار قوله تعالى ( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض    ) قيل : لكل واحد منهما وجه ، أما الأول : فمعناه لله ما في السماوات وما  في الأرض وهو يوصيكم بالتقوى فاقبلوا وصيته ، وأما الثاني فيقول : فإن لله  ما في السموات وما في الأرض وكان الله غنيا أي : هو الغني وله الملك  فاطلبوا منه ما تطلبون وأما الثالث فيقول : ( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلا   ) أي : له الملك فاتخذوه وكيلا ولا تتوكلوا على غيره .
( إن يشأ يذهبكم أيها الناس ويأت بآخرين وكان الله على ذلك قديرا   ( 133 ) من كان يريد ثواب الدنيا فعند الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة وكان الله سميعا بصيرا   ( 134 ) ) 

( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله ولو على أنفسكم أو  الوالدين والأقربين إن يكن غنيا أو فقيرا فالله أولى بهما فلا تتبعوا الهوى  أن تعدلوا وإن تلووا أو تعرضوا فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   ( 135 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن يشأ يذهبكم   ) يهلككم ( أيها الناس ) يعني : الكفار ، ( ويأت بآخرين   ) يقول : بغيركم خير منكم وأطوع ، ( وكان الله على ذلك قديرا   ) قادرا . 

( من كان يريد ثواب الدنيا فعند الله ثواب الدنيا والآخرة    ) يريد من كان يريد بعمله عرضا من الدنيا ولا يريد بها الله عز وجل آتاه  الله من عرض الدنيا أو دفع عنه فيها ما أراد الله ، وليس له في الآخرة من  ثواب ، ومن أراد بعمله ثواب الآخرة آتاه الله من الدنيا ما أحب وجزاه الجنة  في الآخرة : ( وكان الله سميعا بصيرا   ) 

( ياأيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء لله   ) يعني : كونوا قائمين بالشهادة بالقسط ، أي : بالعدل لله ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كونوا قوامين بالعدل في الشهادة على من كانت ،   ( ولو على أنفسكم أو الوالدين والأقربين    ) في الرحم ، أي : قولوا الحق ولو على أنفسكم بالإقرار أو الوالدين  والأقربين ، فأقيموها عليهم لله ، ولا تحابوا غنيا لغناه ولا ترحموا فقيرا  لفقره ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( إن يكن غنيا أو فقيرا فالله أولى بهما    ) منكم أي أقيموا على المشهود عليه وإن كان غنيا وللمشهود له وإن كان  فقيرا فالله أولى بهما منكم ، أي كلوا أمرهما إلى الله . وقال الحسن    : معناه الله أعلم بهما ، ( فلا تتبعوا الهوى أن تعدلوا    ) أي تجوروا وتميلوا إلى الباطل من الحق ، وقيل : معناه لا تتبعوا الهوى  لتعدلوا ، أي : لتكونوا عادلين كما يقال : لا تتبع الهوى لترضي ربك . 

( وإن تلووا ) أي : تحرفوا الشهادة لتبطلوا الحق ( أو تعرضوا ) عنها  فتكتموها ولا تقيموها ، ويقال : تلووا أي تدافعوا في إقامة الشهادة ، يقال :  لويته حقه إذا دفعته ، ومطلته ، وقيل : هذا خطاب مع الحكام في ليهم  الأشداق ، يقول : وإن تلووا أي تميلوا إلى أحد الخصمين أو تعرضوا عنه ، قرأ  ابن عامر  وحمزة    ( تلوا ) بضم اللام ، قيل : أصله تلووا ، فحذفت إحدى الواوين تخفيفا ، وقيل : معناه وإن تلوا القيام بأداء   [ ص: 299 ] الشهادة أو تعرضوا فتتركوا أداءها ( فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   ) .
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالله ورسوله والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا   ( 136 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا بالله ورسوله   ) الآية ، قال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس    : نزلت هذه الآية في  عبد الله بن سلام  وأسد  وأسيد ابني كعب ،  وثعلبة بن قيس  وسلام بن أخت عبد الله بن سلام ،  وسلمة  بن أخيه ويامين بن يامين  فهؤلاء مؤمنوا أهل الكتاب أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالوا : إنا نؤمن بك وبكتابك وبموسى  والتوراة وعزير  ونكفر بما سواه من الكتب والرسل ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بل آمنوا بالله ورسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والقرآن وبموسى  والتوارة ، وبكل كتاب قبله " ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا   ) بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن وبموسى  عليه السلام والتوراة ( آمنوا بالله ورسوله   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( والكتاب الذي نزل على رسوله   ) يعني القرآن ، ( والكتاب الذي أنزل من قبل   ) من التوراة والإنجيل والزبور وسائر الكتب . 

قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأبو عمرو    " نزل وأنزل " بضم النون والألف ، وقرأ الآخرون " نزل وأنزل " بالفتح أي أنزل الله . 

( ومن يكفر بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا    ) فلما نزلت هذه الآية قالوا : فإنا نؤمن بالله ورسوله والقرآن وبكل رسول  وكتاب كان قبل القرآن ، والملائكة واليوم الآخر لا نفرق بين أحد منهم ونحن  له مسلمون . 

وقال الضحاك    : أراد به اليهود والنصارى ، يقول : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا   ) بموسى  وعيسى    ( آمنوا ) بمحمد  والقرآن ، وقال مجاهد    : أراد به المنافقين ،  يقول : يا أيها الذين آمنوا باللسان آمنوا بالقلب وقال أبو العالية  وجماعة : هذا خطاب للمؤمنين يقول : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا آمنوا   ) أي أقيموا واثبتوا على الإيمان ، كما يقال للقائم : قم حتى أرجع إليك ، أي اثبت قائما ، وقيل : المراد به أهل الشرك ، يعني ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا   ) باللات والعزى ( آمنوا ) بالله ورسوله .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (108)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 137 إلى الاية143


( إن الذين آمنوا ثم كفروا ثم آمنوا ثم كفروا ثم ازدادوا كفرا لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ولا ليهديهم سبيلا  ( 137 ) بشر المنافقين بأن لهم عذابا أليما   ( 138 ) الذين يتخذون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين أيبتغون عندهم العزة فإن العزة لله جميعا   ( 139 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين آمنوا ثم كفروا ثم آمنوا ثم كفروا ثم ازدادوا كفرا   ) قال قتادة    : هم اليهود آمنوا بموسى  ثم كفروا من بعد بعبادتهم العجل ، ثم آمنوا بالتوراة ثم كفروا بعيسى  عليه السلام ، ثم ازدادوا كفرا بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وقيل : هو في جميع أهل الكتاب آمنوا بنبيهم ثم كفروا به ، وآمنوا بالكتاب  الذي نزل عليه ثم كفروا به ، وكفرهم به : تركهم إياه ثم ازدادوا كفرا بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وقيل : هذا في قوم مرتدين آمنوا ثم ارتدوا ثم آمنوا ثم ارتدوا ثم آمنوا ثم ارتدوا ثم آمنوا ثم ارتدوا . 

ومثل هذا هل تقبل توبته؟ حكي عن علي  رضي الله عنه : أنه لا تقبل توبته بل يقتل ، لقوله تعالى : ( لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم   ) وأكثر أهل العلم على قبول توبته ، وقال مجاهد    : ثم ازدادوا كفرا أي ماتوا عليه ، ( لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم   ) ما أقاموا على ذلك ، ( ولا ليهديهم سبيلا   ) أي طريقا إلى الحق ، فإن قيل : ما معنى قوله ( لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم   ) ومعلوم أنه لا يغفر الشرك إن كان أول مرة؟ . 

قيل : معناه أن الكافر إذا أسلم أول مرة ودام عليه يغفر له كفره السابق ،  فإن أسلم ثم كفر ثم أسلم ثم كفر لا يغفر له كفره السابق ، الذي كان يغفر له  لو دام على الإسلام . 

( بشر المنافقين   ) أخبرهم يا محمد ،    ( بأن لهم عذابا أليما    ) والبشارة : كل خبر يتغير به بشرة الوجه سارا كان أو غير سار ، وقال  الزجاج : معناه اجعل في موضع بشارتك لهم العذاب ، كما تقول العرب : تحيتك  الضرب وعتابك السيف ، أي : [ بدلا لك ] من التحية ، ثم وصف المنافقين فقال :  

( الذين يتخذون الكافرين أولياء   ) يعني : يتخذون اليهود أولياء وأنصارا أو بطانة ( من دون المؤمنين أيبتغون عندهم العزة   ) أي : المعونة والظهور على محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه : وقيل : أيطلبون عندهم القوة والغلبة ، ( فإن العزة   ) أي : الغلبة والقوة والقدرة ، ( لله جميعا   ) .
[ ص: 301 ]   ( وقد نزل عليكم في الكتاب أن إذا سمعتم آيات الله يكفر بها ويستهزأ بها فلا تقعدوا معهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره إنكم إذا مثلهم إن الله جامع المنافقين والكافرين في جهنم جميعا   ( 140 ) ) 

( الذين  يتربصون بكم فإن كان لكم فتح من الله قالوا ألم نكن معكم وإن كان للكافرين  نصيب قالوا ألم نستحوذ عليكم ونمنعكم من المؤمنين فالله يحكم بينكم يوم  القيامة ولن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلا   ( 141 ) ) 

( وقد نزل عليكم في الكتاب   ) قرأ عاصم  ويعقوب    " نزل " بفتح النون والزاي ، أي : نزل الله ، وقرأ الآخرون " نزل " بضم النون وكسر الزاي ، أي : عليكم يا معشر المسلمين ، ( أن إذا سمعتم آيات الله   ) يعني القرآن ، ( يكفر بها ويستهزأ بها فلا تقعدوا معهم   ) يعني : مع الذي يستهزئون ، ( حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره   ) أي : يأخذوا في حديث غير الاستهزاء بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن ، وهذا إشارة إلى ما أنزل الله في سورة الأنعام " وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره   " ( الأنعام - 68 ) . 

وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : دخل في هذه الآية كل محدث في الدين وكل مبتدع إلى يوم القيامة ،   ( إنكم إذا مثلهم    ) أي : إن قعدتم عندهم وهم يخوضون ويستهزئون ورضيتم به فأنتم كفار مثلهم ،  وإن خاضوا في حديث غيره فلا بأس بالقعود معهم مع الكراهة ، وقال الحسن    : لا يجوز القعود معهم وإن خاضوا في حديث غيره ، لقوله تعالى : ( وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   ) والأكثرون على الأول . وآية الأنعام مكية وهذه مدنية والمتأخر أولى : ( إن الله جامع المنافقين والكافرين في جهنم جميعا   ) 

( الذين يتربصون بكم   ) [ ينتظرون بكم الدوائر ] ، يعني : المنافقين ،    ( فإن كان لكم فتح من الله   ) يعني : ظفر وغنيمة ، ( قالوا ) لكم ( ألم نكن معكم   ) على دينكم في الجهاد ، كنا معكم فاجعلوا لنا نصيبا من الغنيمة ، ( وإن كان للكافرين نصيب   ) يعني دولة وظهور على المسلمين ، ( قالوا ) يعني : المنافقين للكافرين ، ( ألم نستحوذ عليكم   ) والاستحواذ : هو الاستيلاء والغلبة ، قال تعالى : " استحوذ عليهم الشيطان   " ( المجادلة - 19 ) أي : استولى وغلب ، يقول : ألم نخبركم بعورة محمد   [ ص: 302 ] صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ونطلعكم على سرهم؟ 

قال المبرد    : يقول المنافقون  للكفار  ألم نغلبكم على رأيكم ( ونمنعكم ) ونصرفكم ، ( من المؤمنين ) أي : عن  الدخول في جملتهم ، وقيل : معناه ألم نستول عليكم بالنصرة لكم ونمنعكم من  المؤمنين؟ أي : ندفع عنكم صولة المؤمنين بتخذيلهم عنكم ومراسلتنا إياكم  بأخبارهم وأمورهم ، ومراد المنافقين  بهذا الكلام إظهار المنة على الكافرين . 

( فالله يحكم بينكم يوم القيامة   ) يعني : بين أهل الإيمان وأهل النفاق ، ( ولن يجعل الله للكافرين على المؤمنين سبيلا   ) قال علي    : في الآخرة ، وقال عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم : أي حجة ، وقيل : ظهورا على أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
( إن المنافقين يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى يراءون الناس ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلا   ( 142 ) مذبذبين بين ذلك لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء ومن يضلل الله فلن تجد له سبيلا   ( 143 ) ) 

( إن المنافقين يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم    ) أي يعاملونه معاملة المخادعين وهو خادعهم ، أي : مجازيهم على خداعهم  وذلك أنهم يعطون نورا يوم القيامة كما للمؤمنين ، فيمضي المؤمنون بنورهم  على الصراط ، ويطفأ نور المنافقين ، ( وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة   ) يعني : المنافقين ( قاموا كسالى   ) أي : متثاقلين لا يريدون بها الله فإن رآهم أحد صلوا وإلا انصرفوا فلا يصلون ، ( يراءون الناس   ) أي : يفعلون ذلك مراءاة للناس لا اتباعا لأمر الله ، ( ولا يذكرون الله إلا قليلا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما والحسن    : إنما قال ذلك لأنهم يفعلونها رياء وسمعة ، ولو أرادوا بذلك القليل وجه الله تعالى لكان كثيرا ، وقال قتادة    : إنما قل ذكر المنافقين لأن الله تعالى لم يقبله ، وكل ما قبل الله فهو كثير . 

( مذبذبين بين ذلك   ) أي : مترددين متحيرين بين الكفر والإيمان ، ( لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء   ) أي : ليسوا من المؤمنين فيجب لهم ما يجب للمؤمنين ، وليسوا من الكفار فيؤخذ منهم ما يؤخذ من الكفار ، ( ومن يضلل الله فلن تجد له سبيلا   ) أي : طريقا إلى الهدى . 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر الجرجاني ،  قال أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي ،  أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  أنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  أنا  محمد بن المثنى ،  أنا  عبد الوهاب ، يعني الثقفي  أنا عبد الله بن عمر  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " مثل المنافق كمثل الشاة العائرة بين الغنمين ، تعير إلى   [ ص: 303 ] هذه مرة وإلى هذه مرة "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (109)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 144 إلى الاية157


( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين أتريدون أن تجعلوا لله عليكم سلطانا مبينا   ( 144 ) إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار ولن تجد لهم نصيرا   ( 145 ) إلا الذين تابوا وأصلحوا واعتصموا بالله وأخلصوا دينهم لله فأولئك مع المؤمنين وسوف يؤت الله المؤمنين أجرا عظيما   ( 146 ) ما يفعل الله بعذابكم إن شكرتم وآمنتم وكان الله شاكرا عليما   ( 147 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين   ) نهى الله المؤمنين عن موالاة الكفار ، وقال : ( أتريدون أن تجعلوا لله عليكم سلطانا مبينا   ) أي حجة بينة في عذابكم ، ثم ذكر منازل المنافقين ، فقال جل ذكره : 

( إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    ( في الدرك   ) بسكون الراء والباقون بفتحها وهما لغتان كالظعن والظعن والنهر والنهر ، وقال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : ( في الدرك الأسفل   ) في توابيت من حديد مقفلة في النار ، وقال  أبو هريرة    : بيت مقفل عليهم تتوقد فيه النار من فوقهم ومن تحتهم ، ( ولن تجد لهم نصيرا   ) مانعا من العذاب . 

( إلا الذين تابوا   ) من النفاق وآمنوا ( وأصلحوا ) عملهم ( واعتصموا بالله   ) وثقوا بالله ( وأخلصوا دينهم لله   ) أراد الإخلاص بالقلب ، لأن النفاق كفر القلب ، فزواله يكون بإخلاص القلب ، ( فأولئك مع المؤمنين   ) قال الفراء    : من المؤمنين ، ( وسوف يؤت الله المؤمنين   ) في الآخرة ( أجرا عظيما   ) يعني : الجنة ، وحذفت الياء من ( يؤت الله   ) في الخط لسقوطها في اللفظ ، وسقوطها في اللفظ لسكون اللام في " الله " . 

قوله تعالى : ( ما يفعل الله بعذابكم إن شكرتم   ) أي  : إن شكرتم نعماءه ( وآمنتم ) به ، فيه تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : إن آمنتم  وشكرتم ، لأن الشكر لا ينفع مع عدم الإيمان ، وهذا استفهام بمعنى التقرير ،  معناه : إنه لا يعذب المؤمن الشاكر ، فإن تعذيبه عباده لا يزيد في ملكه ،  وتركه عقوبتهم على فعلهم لا ينقص من سلطانه ، والشكر : ضد الكفر والكفر ستر النعمة ، والشكر : إظهارها ، ( وكان الله شاكرا عليما   ) فالشكر من الله تعالى هو الرضى بالقليل من عباده وإضعاف الثواب عليه ، والشكر من العبد :   [ ص: 304 ] الطاعة ، ومن الله : الثواب .
( لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم وكان الله سميعا عليما   ( 148 ) إن تبدوا خيرا أو تخفوه أو تعفوا عن سوء فإن الله كان عفوا قديرا   ( 149 ) ) 

قوله : ( لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول إلا من ظلم   ) يعني : لا يحب الله الجهر بالقبح من القول إلا من ظلم ، فيجوز للمظلوم أن يخبر عن ظلم الظالم وأن يدعو عليه ، قال الله تعالى : " ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه فأولئك ما عليهم من سبيل   " ( الشورى - 41 ) ، قال الحسن    : دعاؤه عليه أن يقول : اللهم أعني عليه اللهم استخرج حقي منه ، وقيل : إن شتم جاز أن يشتم بمثله لا يزيد عليه . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الخرقي ،  أنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني ،  أنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري ،  أنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني ،  أنا علي بن حجر ،  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  أنا العلاء بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " المستبان ما قالا فعلى البادئ ما لم يعتد المظلوم "   . 

وقال مجاهد  هذا في الضيف إذا نزل بقوم فلم يقروه ولم يحسنوا ضيافته فله أن يشكو ويذكر ما صنع به . أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  أنا الليث ،  عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب ،  عن أبي الخير ،  عن عقبة بن عامر ،  أنه  قال : قلنا يا رسول الله إنك تبعثنا فننزل بقوم فلا يقروننا فما ترى؟ فقال  لنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن نزلتم بقوم فأمروا لكم بما ينبغي  للضيف فاقبلوا فإن لم يفعلوا فخذوا منهم حق الضيف الذي ينبغي لهم "   . 

وقرأ الضحاك بن مزاحم  وزيد بن أسلم    : ( إلا من ظلم    ) بفتح الظاء واللام ، معناه : لكن الظالم اجهروا له بالسوء من القول ،  وقيل معناه : لا يحب الله الجهر بالسوء من القول لكن يجهر من ظلم ،  والقراءة الأولى هي المعروفة ، ( وكان الله سميعا   ) لدعاء المظلوم ، ( عليما ) بعقاب الظالم . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن تبدوا خيرا    ) يعني : حسنة فيعمل بها كتبت له عشرا ، وإن هم بها ولم يعملها كتبت له  حسنة واحدة ، وهو قوله ( أو تخفوه ) وقيل المراد من الخير : المال ، يريد :  إن تبدوا صدقة تعطونها جهرا أو تخفوها فتعطوها سرا ، ( أو تعفوا عن سوء   ) أي : عن مظلمة ، ( فإن الله كان عفوا قديرا   ) أولى بالتجاوز عنكم يوم القيامة .
[ ص: 305 ]   ( إن الذين يكفرون بالله ورسله ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله ورسله ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون  أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا أولئك هم الكافرون حقا وأعتدنا للكافرين عذابا  مهينا والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم أولئك سوف يؤتيهم  أجورهم وكان الله غفورا رحيما يسألك أهل الكتاب أن تنزل عليهم كتابا من  السماء فقد سألوا موسى أكبر من ذلك فقالوا أرنا الله جهرة فأخذتهم الصاعقة  بظلمهم ثم اتخذوا العجل من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات فعفونا عن ذلك وآتينا  موسى سلطانا مبينا   ( 153 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( إن الذين يكفرون بالله ورسله   ) الآية ، نزلت في اليهود ، وذلك أنهم آمنوا بموسى  عليه السلام والتوراة وعزير ،  وكفروا بعيسى  والإنجيل وبمحمد  والقرآن ، ( ويريدون أن يفرقوا بين الله ورسله ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا   ) أي : دينا بين اليهودية والإسلام ومذهبا يذهبون إليه . 

( أولئك هم الكافرون حقا   ) حقق كفرهم ليعلم أن الكفر ببعضهم كالكفر بجميعهم ( وأعتدنا للكافرين عذابا مهينا   ) 

( والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله   ) كلهم ( ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم   ) يعني : بين الرسل وهم المؤمنون ، يقولون : لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله ، ( أولئك سوف يؤتيهم أجورهم   ) بإيمانهم بالله وكتبه ورسله ، قرأ حفص  عن عاصم    ( يؤتيهم ) بالياء ، أي : ( يؤتيهم الله ) ، والباقون بالنون ( وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يسألك أهل الكتاب   ) الآية ، وذلك أن كعب بن الأشرف  وفنحاص بن عازوراء  من اليهود قالا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن كنت نبيا فأتنا بكتاب جملة من السماء ، كما أتى بهموسى  عليه السلام ، فأنزل الله عليه : ( يسألك أهل الكتاب أن تنزل عليهم كتابا من السماء   ) .  [ ص: 306 ] 

وكان هذا السؤال منهم سؤال تحكم واقتراح ، لا سؤال انقياد ، والله تعالى لا ينزل الآيات على اقتراح العباد . قوله : ( فقد سألوا موسى أكبر من ذلك   ) أي : أعظم من ذلك ، يعني : السبعين الذي خرج بهم موسى  عليه السلام إلى الجبل ، ( فقالوا أرنا الله جهرة   ) أي : عيانا ، قال أبو عبيدة    : معناه قالوا جهرة أرنا الله ، ( فأخذتهم الصاعقة بظلمهم ثم اتخذوا العجل   ) يعني إلها ، ( من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات فعفونا عن ذلك    ) ولم نستأصلهم ، قيل : هذا استدعاء إلى التوبة ، معناه : أن أولئك الذين  أجرموا تابوا فعفونا عنهم ، فتوبوا أنتم حتى نعفو عنكم ، ( وآتينا موسى سلطانا مبينا   ) أي : حجة بينة من المعجزات ، وهي الآيات التسع . 
( ورفعنا فوقهم الطور بميثاقهم وقلنا لهم ادخلوا الباب سجدا وقلنا لهم لا تعدوا في السبت وأخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا   ( 154 ) ) 

( فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم وكفرهم بآيات الله وقتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق وقولهم قلوبنا غلف بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم فلا يؤمنون إلا قليلا   ( 155 ) وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما   ( 156 ) وقولهم  إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه ولكن شبه  لهم وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه لفي شك منه ما لهم به من علم إلا اتباع الظن وما  قتلوه يقينا   ( 157 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ورفعنا فوقهم الطور بميثاقهم وقلنا لهم ادخلوا الباب سجدا وقلنا لهم لا تعدوا في السبت   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  بتشديد الدال وفتح العين نافع  برواية ورش  ويجزمها الآخرون ، ومعناه : لا تعتدوا ولا تظلموا باصطياد الحيتان فيه ، ( وأخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم   ) أي : فبنقضهم ، و " ما " صلة كقوله تعالى : " فبما رحمة من الله   " ( آل عمران - 159 ) ، ونحوها ، ( وكفرهم بآيات الله وقتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق وقولهم قلوبنا غلف بل طبع الله عليها بكفرهم   ) أي : ختم عليها ، ( فلا يؤمنون إلا قليلا   ) يعني : ممن كذب الرسل لا ممن طبع على قلبه ، لأن من طبع الله على قلبه لا يؤمن أبدا ، وأراد بالقليل :  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ، وقيل : معناه لا يؤمنون قليلا ولا كثيرا . 

( وبكفرهم وقولهم على مريم بهتانا عظيما   ) حين رموها بالزنا . 

( وقولهم إنا قتلنا المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وما قتلوه وما صلبوه   )   [ ص: 307 ] وذلك أن الله تعالى ألقى شبه عيسى  عليه السلام على الذي دل اليهود عليه ، وقيل : إنهم حبسوا عيسى  عليه السلام في بيت وجعلوا عليه رقيبا فألقى الله تعالى شبه عيسى  عليه السلام على الرقيب فقتلوه ، وقيل غير ذلك ، كما ذكرنا في سورة آل عمران . 

قوله تبارك وتعالى : ( وإن الذين اختلفوا فيه   ) في قتله ، ( لفي شك منه   ) أي : في قتله ، قال الكلبي     : اختلافهم فيه هو أن اليهود قالت نحن قتلناه ، وقالت طائفة من النصارى  نحن قتلناه ، وقالت طائفة منهم ما قتله هؤلاء ولا هؤلاء بل رفعه الله إلى  السماء ، ونحن ننظر إليه ، وقيل : كان الله تعالى ألقى شبه وجهعيسى  عليه السلام على وجه صطيافوس  ولم يلقه على جسده ، فاختلفوا فيه فقال بعضهم قتلنا عيسى ،  فإن الوجه وجه عيسى  عليه السلام وقال بعضهم لم نقتله لأن جسده ليس جسد عيسى  عليه السلام ، فاختلفوا . قال  السدي    : اختلافهم من حيث أنهم قالوا : إن كان هذا عيسى  فأين صاحبنا؟ وإن كان هذا صاحبنا فأين عيسى؟  قال الله تعالى : ( ما لهم به من علم   ) من حقيقة أنه قتل أو لم يقتل ، ( إلا اتباع الظن   ) لكنهم يتبعون الظن في قتله . قال الله جل جلاله : ( وما قتلوه يقينا   ) أي : ( ما قتلوا عيسى يقينا ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (110)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 158 إلى الاية164

( بل رفعه الله إليه وكان الله عزيزا حكيما   ( 158 ) وإن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته ويوم القيامة يكون عليهم شهيدا   ( 159 ) ) 

( بل رفعه الله إليه    ) وقيل قوله " يقينا " ترجع إلى ما بعده وقوله " وما قتلوه " كلام تام  تقديره : بل رفعه الله إليه يقينا ، والهاء في " ما قتلوه " كناية عن عيسى  عليه السلام ، وقال الفراء  رحمه الله : معناه وما قتلوا الذي ظنوا أنه عيسى  يقينا ، وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما معناه : ما قتلوا ظنهم يقينا ، ( وكان الله عزيزا   ) منيعا بالنقمة من اليهود ، ( حكيما ) حكم باللعنة والغضب عليهم ، فسلط عليهم ضيطوس بن اسبسيانوس الرومي  فقتل منهم مقتلة عظيمة . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته   ) أي : وما من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن بعيسى  عليه السلام ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين وأهل العلم ، وقوله " قبل موته " اختلفوا في هذه الكناية : فقال عكرمة  ومجاهد  والضحاك   والسدي    : إنها كناية عن الكتابي ، ومعناه : وما من أهل الكتاب أحد إلا ليؤمنن بعيسى  عليه  السلام قبل موته ، إذا وقع في البأس حين لا ينفعه إيمانه سواء احترق أو  غرق أو تردى في بئر أو سقط عليه جدار أو أكله سبع أو مات فجأة ، وهذه رواية  عن أبي طلحة  عن ابن   [ ص: 308 ] عباس  رضي الله عنهم . قال : فقيل  لابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أرأيت إن خر من فوق بيت؟ قال : يتكلم به في الهواء قال : فقيل أرأيت إن ضرب عنق أحدهم؟ قال : يتلجلج به لسانه . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن الهاء في " موته " كناية عن عيسى  عليه السلام ، معناه : وإن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن بعيسى  قبل موت عيسى  عليه السلام ، وذلك عند نزوله من السماء في آخر الزمان فلا يبقى أحد إلا آمن به حتى تكون الملة واحدة ، ملة الإسلام . 

وروينا عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " يوشك أن ينزل فيكم ابن مريم  حكما  عدلا يكسر الصليب ، ويقتل الخنزير ، ويضع الجزية ، ويفيض المال حتى لا  يقبله أحد ، ويهلك في زمانه الملل كلها إلا الإسلام ، ويقتل الدجال  فيمكث في الأرض أربعين سنة ثم يتوفى ويصلي عليه المسلمون " ، وقال  أبو هريرة    : اقرأوا إن شئتم : ( وإن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمنن به قبل موته   ) قبل موت عيسى  بن مريم ، ثم يعيدها  أبو هريرة  ثلاث مرات   . 

وروي عن عكرمة    : أن الهاء في قوله ( ليؤمنن به   ) كناية عن محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول لا يموت كتابي حتى يؤمن بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

وقيل : هي راجعة إلى الله عز وجل يقول : وإن من أهل الكتاب إلا ليؤمن بالله عز وجل ، قبل موته عند المعاينة حين لا ينفعه إيمانه . 

قوله تعالى : ( ويوم القيامة يكون   ) يعني : عيسى  عليه السلام ، ( عليهم شهيدا   ) أنه قد بلغهم رسالة ربه ، وأقر بالعبودية على نفسه [ كما قال تعالى مخبرا عنه " وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم   " ( المائدة - 117 ) وكل نبي شاهد على أمته ] قال الله تعالى : " فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد وجئنا بك على هؤلاء شهيدا   " ( النساء - 41 ) .
( فبظلم من الذين هادوا حرمنا عليهم طيبات أحلت لهم وبصدهم عن سبيل الله كثيرا   ( 160 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( فبظلم من الذين هادوا   ) وهو ما تقدم ذكره من نقضهم الميثاق وكفرهم بآيات الله وبهتانهم على مريم ، وقولهم : إنا قتلنا المسيح ( حرمنا عليهم طيبات أحلت لهم   ) وهي ما ذكر في   [ ص: 309 ] سورة الأنعام ، فقال : " وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر   " ( الأنعام - 146 ) . 

ونظم الآية : فبظلم من الذين هادوا وهو ما ذكرنا ، ( وبصدهم ) وبصرفهم أنفسهم وغيرهم ، ( عن سبيل الله كثيرا   ) أي : عن دين الله صدا كثيرا .
( وأخذهم الربا وقد نهوا عنه وأكلهم أموال الناس بالباطل وأعتدنا للكافرين منهم عذابا أليما   ( 161 ) لكن  الراسخون في العلم منهم والمؤمنون يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وما أنزل من قبلك  والمقيمين الصلاة والمؤتون الزكاة والمؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر أولئك  سنؤتيهم أجرا عظيما   ( 162 ) ) 

( وأخذهم الربا وقد نهوا عنه   ) في التوراة ( وأكلهم أموال الناس بالباطل    ) من الرشا في الحكم ، والمآكل التي يصيبونها من عوامهم ، عاقبناهم بأن  حرمنا عليهم طيبات ، فكانوا كلما ارتكبوا كبيرة حرم عليهم شيء من الطيبات  التي كانت حلالا لهم ، قال الله تعالى : " ذلك جزيناهم ببغيهم وإنا لصادقون   " ( الأنعام - 146 ) ، ( وأعتدنا للكافرين منهم عذابا أليما   ) 

( لكن الراسخون في العلم منهم    ) يعني : ليس كل أهل الكتاب بهذه الصفة ، لكن الراسخون البالغون في العلم  أولو البصائر منهم ، وأراد به الذين أسلموا من علماء اليهود مثل  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ، ( والمؤمنون ) يعني : المهاجرون والأنصار ، ( يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك   ) يعني : القرآن ، ( وما أنزل من قبلك   ) يعني : سائر الكتب المنزلة ، ( والمقيمين الصلاة   ) اختلفوا في وجه انتصابه ، فحكي عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها  وأبان بن عثمان    : أنه غلط من الكتاب ينبغي أن يكتب والمقيمون الصلاة وكذلك قوله في سورة المائدة " إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون   " ( المائدة - 62 ) ، وقوله " إن هذان لساحران   " ( طه - 63 ) قالوا : ذلك خطأ من الكاتب .   [ ص: 310 ] 

وقال عثمان    : إن في المصحف لحنا ستقيمه العرب بألسنتها ، فقيل له : ألا تغيره؟ فقال : دعوه فإنه لا يحل حراما ولا يحرم حلالا . 

وعامة الصحابة وأهل العلم على أنه صحيح ، واختلفوا فيه ، قيل : هو نصب على  المدح ، وقيل : نصب بإضمار فعل تقديره : أعني المقيمين الصلاة وهم المؤتون  الزكاة ، وقيل : موضعه خفض . 

واختلفوا في وجهه ، فقال بعضهم : معناه لكن الراسخون في العلم منهم ومن  المقيمين الصلاة ، وقيل : معناه يؤمنون بما أنزل إليك وإلى المقيمين الصلاة  ، ثم قوله : ( والمؤتون الزكاة   ) رجوع إلى النسق الأول ، ( والمؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر أولئك سنؤتيهم أجرا عظيما   ) قرأ حمزة سيؤتيهم بالياء والباقون بالنون .
( إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط وعيسى وأيوب ويونس وهارون وسليمان وآتينا داود زبورا   ( 163 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إنا أوحينا إليك   ) هذا بناء على ما سبق من قوله يسألك أهل الكتاب أن تنزل عليهم كتابا من السماء    ( النساء - 153 ) ، فلما ذكر الله عيوبهم وذنوبهم غضبوا وجحدوا كل ما  أنزل الله عز وجل ، وقالوا : ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء ، فنزل : " وما قدروا الله حق قدره إذ قالوا ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء   " ( الأنعام - 91 ) وأنزل : ( إنا أوحينا إليك كما أوحينا إلى نوح والنبيين من بعده   ) فذكر عدة من الرسل الذين أوحى إليهم ، وبدأ بذكر نوح  عليه السلام لأنه كان أبا البشر مثل آدم  عليه السلام ، قال الله تعالى : " وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين    " ( الصافات - 77 ) ولأنه أول نبي من أنبياء الشريعة ، وأول نذير على  الشرك ، وأول من عذبت أمته لردهم دعوته ، وأهلك أهل الأرض بدعائه وكان أطول  الأنبياء   [ ص: 311 ] عمرا وجعلت  معجزته في نفسه ، لأنه عمر ألف سنة فلم تسقط له سن ولم تشب له شعرة ولم  تنتقص له قوة ، ولم يصبر نبي على أذى قومه ما صبر هو على طول عمره . 

قوله تعالى : ( وأوحينا إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب والأسباط   ) وهم أولاد يعقوب ،    ( وعيسى وأيوب ويونس وهارون وسليمان وآتينا داود زبورا   ) قرأ الأعمش  وحمزة    : ( زبورا ) والزبور بضم الزاي حيث كان ، بمعنى : جمع زبور ، أي آتينا داود  كتبا وصحفا مزبورة ، أي : مكتوبة ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الزاي وهو اسم الكتاب الذي أنزل الله تعالى على داود  عليه السلام ، وكان فيه التحميد والتمجيد والثناء على الله عز وجل ، وكان داود  يبرز إلى البرية فيقوم ويقرأ الزبور ويقوم معه علماء بني إسرائيل ،  فيقومون  خلفه ويقوم الناس خلف العلماء ، ويقوم الجن خلف الناس ، الأعظم فالأعظم ،  والشياطين خلف الجن وتجيء الدواب التي في الجبال فيقمن بين يديه تعجبا لما  يسمعن منه ، والطير ترفرف على رءوسهم ، فلما قارف الذنب لم ير ذلك ، فقيل  له : ذاك أنس الطاعة ، وهذه وحشة المعصية . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أنا أبو بكر الجوزقي ،  أنا أبو العباس ،  أنا يحيى بن زكريا ،  أنا الحسن بن حماد ،  حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد الأموي ،  عن طلحة بن يحيى ،  عن  أبي بردة بن أبي موسى ،  عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " لو رأيتني البارحة وأنا أستمع لقراءتك لقد أعطيت مزمارا من مزامير آل  داود " ، فقال : أما والله يا رسول الله لو علمت أنك تستمع لحبرته لحبرته "  وكان عمر  رضي الله عنه إذا رآه يقول : ذكرنا يا أبا موسى ،  فيقرأ عنده .
( ورسلا قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك وكلم الله موسى تكليما   ( 164 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ورسلا قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل   ) أي : وكما أوحينا إلى نوح  وإلى الرسل ، ( ورسلا ) نصب بنزع حرف الصفة ، وقيل : معناه وقصصنا عليك رسلا وفي قراءة أبي    " ورسل قد قصصناهم عليك من قبل " ( ورسلا لم نقصصهم عليك وكلم الله موسى تكليما   ) قال الفراء     : العرب تسمي ما يوصل إلى الإنسان كلاما بأي طريق وصل ، ولكن لا تحققه  بالمصدر ، فإذا حقق بالمصدر ، ولم يكن إلا حقيقة الكلام - كالإرادة - يقال :  أراد فلان إرادة ، يريد حقيقة الإرادة ،   [ ص: 312 ] ويقال : أراد الجدار ، ولا يقال أراد الجدار إرادة لأنه مجاز غير حقيقة .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (111)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثانى
سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ 
الاية 165 إلى الاية175

( رسلا  مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل وكان الله عزيزا  حكيما لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك أنزله بعلمه والملائكة يشهدون وكفى  بالله شهيدا إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله قد ضلوا ضلالا بعيدا   ( 167 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( رسلا مبشرين ومنذرين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل    ) فيقولوا : ما أرسلت إلينا رسولا وما أنزلت إلينا كتابا ، وفيه دليل على  أن الله تعالى لا يعذب الخلق قبل بعثه الرسول ، قال الله تعالى : " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   " ( الإسراء - 15 ) ، ( وكان الله عزيزا حكيما   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  ثنا موسى بن إسماعيل ،  أنا أبو عوانة ،  أنا عبد الملك ،  عن وراد كاتب المغيرة ،  عن المغيرة  قال : قال سعد بن عبادة  رضي الله عنه : لو رأيت رجلا مع امرأتي لضربته بالسيف غير مصفح ، فبلغ ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " تعجبون من غيرة سعد؟  والله  لأنا أغير منه ، والله أغير مني ، ومن أجل غيرة الله حرم الله الفواحش ما  ظهر منها وما بطن ، ولا أحد أحب إليه العذر من الله ، ومن أجل ذلك بعث  المنذرين والمبشرين ، ولا أحد أحب إليه المدحة من الله ، ومن أجل ذلك وعد  الله الجنة "   . 

قوله تعالى : ( لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن رؤساء مكة  أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : يا محمد  سألنا  عنك اليهود وعن صفتك في كتابهم فزعموا أنهم لا يعرفونك ، ودخل عليه جماعة  من اليهود فقال لهم : إني - والله - أعلم إنكم لتعلمون أني رسول الله ،  فقالوا : ما نعلم ذلك ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( لكن الله يشهد بما أنزل إليك   ) إن جحدوك وكذبوك ( أنزله بعلمه والملائكة يشهدون وكفى بالله شهيدا   ) 

( إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله   ) بكتمان نعت محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( قد ضلوا ضلالا بعيدا   ) .
[ ص: 313 ]   ( إن الذين كفروا وظلموا لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ولا ليهديهم طريقا   ( 168 ) إلا طريق جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ( 169 ) يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم الرسول بالحق من ربكم فآمنوا خيرا لكم وإن تكفروا فإن لله ما في السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما   ( 170 ) ) 

( يا أهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته  ألقاها إلى مريم وروح منه فآمنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا  خيرا لكم إنما الله إله واحد سبحانه أن يكون له ولد له ما في السماوات وما  في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلا   ( 171 ) ) 

( إن الذين كفروا وظلموا   ) قيل : إنما قال " وظلموا " - مع أن ظلمهم بكفرهم - تأكيدا ، وقيل : معناه كفروا بالله وظلموا محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم بكتمان نعته ، ( لم يكن الله ليغفر لهم ولا ليهديهم طريقا   ) يعني : دين الإسلام . 

( إلا طريق جهنم   ) يعني اليهودية ، ( خالدين فيها أبدا وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ) وهذا في حق من سبق حكمه فيهم أنهم لا يؤمنون . 

( ياأيها الناس قد جاءكم الرسول بالحق من ربكم فآمنوا خيرا لكم   ) تقديره : فآمنوا يكن الإيمان خيرا لكم ، ( وإن تكفروا فإن لله ما في السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما   ) 

( ياأهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم   ) نزلت في النصارى وهم أصناف : اليعقوبية  والملكانية  والنسطورية  والمرقوسية  فقالت اليعقوبية    : عيسى  هو الله ، وكذلك الملكانية ،  وقالت النسطورية    : عيسى  هو ابن الله ، وقالت : المرقوسية  ثالث ثلاثة ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

ويقال الملكانية  يقولون : عيسى  هو الله ، واليعقوبية  يقولون : ابن الله ، والنسطورية  يقولون : ثالث ثلاثة . علمهم رجل من اليهود يقال له بولس ،  سيأتي في سورة التوبة إن شاء الله تعالى .   [ ص: 314 ] 

وقال الحسن    : يجوز أن تكون نزلت في اليهود والنصارى ، فإنهم جميعا غلوا في أمر عيسى ،  فاليهود بالتقصير ، والنصارى بمجاوزة الحد ، وأصل الغلو : مجاوزة الحد ، وهو في الدين حرام . 

قال الله تعالى : ( لا تغلوا في دينكم   ) لا تشددوا في دينكم فتفتروا على الله ( ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق   ) لا تقولوا إن له شريكا وولدا ( إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته   ) وهي قوله " كن " فكان بشرا من غير أب ، [ وقيل غيره ] ، ( ألقاها إلى مريم   ) أي أعلمها وأخبرها بها ، كما يقال : ألقيت إليك كلمة حسنة ، ( وروح منه   ) قيل : هو روح كسائر الأرواح إلا أن الله تعالى أضافه إلى نفسه [ تشريفا ] . 

وقيل : الروح هو النفخ الذي نفخه جبريل  عليه السلام في درع مريم  فحملته بإذن الله تعالى ، سمي النفخ روحا لأنه ريح يخرج من الروح وأضافه إلى نفسه لأنه كان بأمره .

وقيل : " روح منه " أي ورحمة ، فكان عيسى  عليه السلام رحمة لمن تبعه وأمن به . 

وقيل : الروح : الوحي ، أوحى إلى مريم  بالبشارة ، وإلى جبريل  عليه السلام بالنفخ ، وإلى عيسى  أن كن فكان ، كما قال الله تعالى : ينزل الملائكة بالروح من أمره   ( النحل - 2 ) يعني : بالوحي ، وقيل : أراد بالروح جبريل  عليه السلام ، معناه : وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم ،  وألقاها إليها أيضا روح منه بأمره وهو جبريل  عليه السلام ، كما قال : تنزل الملائكة والروح   ( القدر - 4 ) يعني : جبريل  فيها ، وقال : " فأرسلنا إليها روحنا   " ( مريم - 17 ) ، يعني : جبريل    . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا صدقة بن الفضل ،  أنا الوليد ،  عن الأوزاعي ،  حدثنا عمرو بن هاني ،  حدثني  جنادة بن أمية ،  عن عبادة  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، وأن محمدا  عبده ورسوله ، وأن عيسى  عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى مريم  وروح منه ، وأن الجنة والنار حق أدخله الله الجنة على ما كان من العمل "   .   [ ص: 315 ] 

( فآمنوا بالله ورسله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة   ) أي : ولا تقولوا هم ثلاثة ، وكانت النصارى تقول : أب وابن وروح قدس ، ( انتهوا خيرا لكم   ) تقديره : انتهوا يكن الانتهاء خيرا لكم ، ( إنما الله إله واحد سبحانه أن يكون له ولد   ) واعلم أن التبني لا يجوز لله تعالى ، لأن التبني إنما يجوز لمن يتصور له ولد ، ( له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وكفى بالله وكيلا   ) .
( لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبدا لله ولا الملائكة المقربون ومن يستنكف عن عبادته ويستكبر فسيحشرهم إليه جميعا   ( 172 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( لن يستنكف المسيح أن يكون عبدا لله   ) وذلك أن وفد نجران  قالوا : يا محمد  إنك تعيب صاحبنا فتقول : إنه عبد الله فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنه ليس بعار لعيسى  عليه السلام أن يكون عبدا لله " ، فنزل : ( لن يستنكف المسيح   ) لن يأنف ولن يتعظم ، والاستنكاف : التكبر مع الأنفة ، ( ولا الملائكة المقربون   ) وهم حملة العرش ، لا يأنفون أن يكونوا عبيدا لله ، ويستدل بهذه الآية من يقول بتفضيل الملائكة على البشر ، لأن الله تعالى ارتقى من عيسى  إلى  الملائكة ، ولا يرتقى إلا إلى الأعلى ، لا يقال : لا يستنكف فلان من هذا  ولا عبده ، إنما يقال : فلان لا يستنكف من هذا ولا مولاه ، ولا حجة لهم فيه  لأنه لم يقل ذلك رفعا لمقامهم على مقام البشر ، بل ردا على الذين يقولون  الملائكة آلهة ، كما رد على النصارى قولهم المسيح  ابن الله ، وقال ردا على النصارى بزعمهم ، فإنهم يقولون بتفضيل الملائكة . قوله تعالى : ( ومن يستنكف عن عبادته ويستكبر فسيحشرهم إليه جميعا   ) قيل الاستنكاف هو التكبر مع الأنفة ، والاستكبار هو العلو والتكبر من غير أنفة .
**
( فأما  الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيوفيهم أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله وأما الذين  استنكفوا واستكبروا فيعذبهم عذابا أليما ولا يجدون لهم من دون الله وليا  ولا نصيرا يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم برهان من ربكم وأنزلنا إليكم نورا مبينا   ( 174 ) ) 

( فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيوفيهم أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله   ) من التضعيف ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر ، ( وأما الذين استنكفوا واستكبروا   ) عن عبادته ، ( فيعذبهم عذابا أليما ولا يجدون لهم من دون الله وليا ولا نصيرا   ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم برهان من ربكم   ) يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين ، وقيل : هو القرآن ، والبرهان : الحجة ، ( وأنزلنا إليكم نورا مبينا   ) مبينا يعني القرآن . 
[ ص: 316 ]   ( فأما  الذين آمنوا بالله واعتصموا به فسيدخلهم في رحمة منه وفضل ويهديهم إليه  صراطا مستقيما يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد  وله أخت فلها نصف ما ترك وهو يرثها إن لم يكن لها ولد فإن كانتا اثنتين  فلهما الثلثان مما ترك وإن كانوا إخوة رجالا ونساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين  يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا والله بكل شيء عليم   ( 175 ) ) 

( فأما الذين آمنوا بالله واعتصموا به   ) امتنعوا به من زيغ الشيطان ، ( فسيدخلهم في رحمة منه وفضل   ) يعني الجنة ، ( ويهديهم إليه صراطا مستقيما   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة   ) نزلت في  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي  الله عنه ، قال : عادني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنا مريض لا أعقل ،  فتوضأ وصب علي من وضوئه ، فعقلت فقلت : يا رسول الله لمن الميراث إنما  يرثني الكلالة؟ فنزلت يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة ، وقد ذكرنا معنى الكلالة وحكم الآية في أول السورة . 

وفي هذه الآية بيان حكم ميراث الأخوة للأب والأم أو للأب   . 

قوله ( يستفتونك ) أي : يستخبرونك ويسألونك ، ( قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة   ( إن امرؤ هلك ليس له ولد وله أخت فلها نصف ما ترك وهو يرثها   ) يعني إذا ماتت الأخت فجميع ميراثها للأخ ، ( إن لم يكن لها ولد   ) فإن كان لها ابن فلا شيء للأخ ، وإن كان ولدها أنثى فللأخ ما فضل عن فرض البنات ، ( فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك   ) أراد اثنتين فصاعدا ، وهو أن من مات وله أخوات فلهن الثلثان ، ( وإن كانوا إخوة رجالا ونساء فللذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين   ) ، ( يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا   ) قال الفراء  رحمة الله عليه وأبو عبيدة    : معناه أن لا تضلوا ، وقيل : معناه يبين الله لكم كراهة أن تضلوا ، ( والله بكل شيء عليم   ) 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنا عبد الله بن رجاء ،  أنا إسرائيل ،  عن أبي إسحاق ،  عن البراء  رضي الله عنهم قال : آخر سورة نزلت   [ ص: 317 ] كاملة براءة ، وآخر آية نزلت خاتمة سورة النساء ( يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة   ) 

وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن آخر آية نزلت آية الربا ، وآخر سورة نزلت ( إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح   ) . وروي عنه أن آخر آية نزلت قوله تعالى " واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله   " ( البقرة - 281 ) . 

وروي بعد ما نزلت سورة النصر عاش النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عاما ، ونزلت  بعدها سورة براءة وهي آخر سورة نزلت كاملة فعاش النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  بعدها ستة أشهر ، ثم نزلت في طريق حجة الوداع " يستفتونك قل الله يفتيكم في الكلالة   " فسميت آية الصيف ، ثم نزلت وهو واقف بعرفة    : " اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي   " ( المائدة - 3 ) فعاش بعدها أحدا وثمانين يوما ، ثم نزلت آيات الربا ، ثم نزلت " واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله   " فعاش بعدها أحدا وعشرين يوما .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (112)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 1 إلى الاية2

[ سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ ] 

سُورَةُ الْمَائِدَةِ مِائَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ آيَةً ، نَزَلَتْ بِالْمَدِينَةِ كُلُّهَا إِلَّا قَوْلَهُ : ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ   ) الْآيَةَ ، فَإِنَّهَا نَزَلَتْ بِعَرَفَاتٍ    . 

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

روي عن أبي ميسرة  قال : أنزل الله تعالى في هذه السورة ثمانية عشر حكما لم ينزلها في غيرها ، قوله : ( والمنخنقة والموقوذة والمتردية والنطيحة وما أكل السبع إلا ما ذكيتم وما ذبح على النصب وأن تستقسموا بالأزلام   ( وما علمتم من الجوارح مكلبين تعلمونهن   ( وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم وطعامكم حل لهم والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم   ) وتمام الطهور في قوله : ( إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة   ( والسارق والسارقة   ( لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم   ) الآية ، ( ما جعل الله من بحيرة ولا سائبة ولا وصيلة ولا حام   ) وقوله : ( شهادة بينكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت   ) .
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود أحلت لكم بهيمة الأنعام إلا ما يتلى عليكم غير محلي الصيد وأنتم حرم إن الله يحكم ما يريد   ( 1 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أوفوا بالعقود   ) أي بالعهود ، قال الزجاج    : هي أوكد العهود ، يقال : عاقدت فلانا وعقدت عليه أي : ألزمته ذلك باستيثاق ، وأصله من عقد الشيء بغيره ووصله به ، كما   [ ص: 6 ] يعقد الحبل بالحبل [ إذا وصل ] . 

واختلفوا في هذه العقود ، قال  ابن جريج    : هذا خطاب لأهل الكتاب ، يعني : يا أيها الذين آمنوا بالكتب المتقدمة أوفوا بالعهود التي عهدتها إليكم في شأن محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو قوله : " وإذ أخذ الله ميثاق الذين أوتوا الكتاب لتبيننه للناس   " ( سورة آل عمران ، 187 ) . 

وقال الآخرون : هو عام ، وقال قتادة    : أراد بها الحلف الذي تعاقدوا عليه في الجاهلية ، وقال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : هي عهود الإيمان والقرآن ، وقيل : هي العقود التي يتعاقدها الناس بينهم . 

( أحلت لكم بهيمة الأنعام   ) قال الحسن  وقتادة    : هي الأنعام كلها ، وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم ، وأراد تحليل ما حرم أهل الجاهلية على أنفسهم من الأنعام . 

وروى أبو ظبيان  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : بهيمة الأنعام هي الأجنة ، ومثله عن الشعبي  قال : هي الأجنة التي توجد ميتة في بطون أمهاتها إذا ذبحت أو نحرت ، ذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى تحليله . 

[ قال الشيخ الإمام ] قرأت على أبي عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  فقلت : قرئ على أبي سهل محمد بن عمر بن طرفة  وأنت حاضر ، فقيل له : حدثكم أبو سليمان الخطابي  أنا أبو بكر بن داسة  أنا أبو داود السجستاني  أنا مسدد  أنا هشيم  عن مجالد  عن أبي الوداك  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي  الله عنهم قال : قلنا : يا رسول الله ننحر الناقة ونذبح البقرة والشاة  فنجد في بطنها الجنين ، أنلقيه أم نأكله؟ فقال : " كلوه إن شئتم فإن ذكاته  ذكاة أمه "   . وروى أبو الزبير  عن جابر  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 7 ] قال : " ذكاة الجنين ذكاة أمه   " . 

وشرط بعضهم الإشعار ، قال ابن عمر    : ذكاة ما في بطنها في ذكاتها إذا تم خلقه ونبت شعره ، ومثله عن  سعيد بن المسيب    . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه لا يحل أكل الجنين إذا خرج ميتا بعد ذكاة الأم   . 

وقال الكلبي    : بهيمة الأنعام : وحشيها ، وهي الظباء وبقر الوحش ، سميت بهيمة لأنها أبهمت عن التمييز ، وقيل : لأنها لا نطق لها ، ( إلا ما يتلى عليكم   ) أي : ما ذكر في قوله : " حرمت عليكم الميتة " إلى قوله : " وما ذبح على النصب " ، ( غير محلي الصيد    ) وهو نصب على الحال ، أي : لا محلي الصيد ، ومعنى الآية : أحلت لكم  بهيمة الأنعام كلها إلا ما كان منها وحشيا فإنه صيد لا يحل لكم في حال  الإحرام ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وأنتم حرم إن الله يحكم ما يريد   ) .
( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحلوا شعائر الله ولا الشهر الحرام ولا الهدي ولا  القلائد ولا آمين البيت الحرام يبتغون فضلا من ربهم ورضوانا وإذا حللتم  فاصطادوا ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم أن صدوكم عن المسجد الحرام أن تعتدوا  وتعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان واتقوا الله إن  الله شديد العقاب   ( 2 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحلوا شعائر الله   ) نزلت في الحطم واسمه شريح بن ضبيعة البكري  ، أتى المدينة  وخلف خيله [ خارج ] المدينة  ، ودخل وحده على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له : إلى ما تدعو الناس؟ فقال : إلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، [ وأن محمدا  رسول الله ] وإقام الصلاة   [ ص: 8 ] وإيتاء  الزكاة ، فقال : [ حسن ] إلا أن لي أمراء لا أقطع أمرا دونهم ، ولعلي أسلم  وآتي بهم ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأصحابه : يدخل عليكم رجل  من ربيعة يتكلم [ بلسان ] شيطان ، ثم خرج شريح من عنده ، فقال رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم : لقد دخل بوجه كافر وخرج بقفا غادر وما الرجل بمسلم ،  فمر بسرح المدينة فاستاقه وانطلق ، فاتبعوه فلم يدركوه ، فلما كان العام  القابل خرج حاجا في حجاج بكر بن وائل من اليمامة ومعه تجارة عظيمة ، وقد  قلد الهدي ، فقال المسلمون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : هذا الحطم  قد  خرج حاجا فخل بيننا وبينه ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنه قد قلد  الهدي ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله هذا شيء كنا نفعله في الجاهلية ، فأبى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تحلوا شعائر الله   )   . 

قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : هي مناسك الحج ، وكان المشركون يحجون ويهدون ، فأراد المسلمون أن يغيروا عليهم فنهاهم الله عن ذلك . 

وقال أبو عبيدة    : شعائر الله هي الهدايا المشعرة ، والإشعار من الشعار ، وهي العلامة ، وإشعارها : إعلامها بما يعرف أنها هدي ، والإشعار هاهنا  : أن يطعن في صفحة سنام البعير بحديدة حتى يسيل الدم ، فيكون ذلك علامة  أنها هدي ، وهي سنة في الهدايا إذا كانت من الإبل ، لما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا أبو نعيم  أنا أفلح  عن القاسم  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : فتلت قلائد بدن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بيدي ، ثم قلدها وأشعرها وأهداها ، فما حرم عليه شيء كان أحل له   . 

وقاس  الشافعي  البقر على الإبل في الإشعار ، وأما الغنم فلا تشعر بالجرح ، فإنها لا تحتمل الجرح لضعفها ، وعند أبي حنيفة    : لا يشعر الهدي . 

وقال عطية  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لا تحلوا شعائر الله   : هي أن تصيد وأنت محرم ، بدليل قوله تعالى : " وإذا حللتم فاصطادوا   " ، وقال  السدي    : أراد حرم الله ، وقيل : المراد منه النهي عن القتل في الحرم ، وقال عطاء    : شعائر الله حرمات الله واجتناب سخطه واتباع طاعته . 

قوله : ( ولا الشهر الحرام   ) أي : بالقتال فيه ، وقال ابن زيد : هو النسيء ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يحلونه في الجاهلية عاما ويحرمونه عاما ، ( ولا الهدي   ) وهو كل ما يهدى إلى بيت الله من بعير أو   [ ص: 9 ] بقرة أو شاة ، ( ولا القلائد   ) أي : الهدايا المقلدة ، يريد ذوات القلائد ، وقال عطاء     : أراد أصحاب القلائد ، وذلك أنهم كانوا في الجاهلية إذا أرادوا الخروج  من الحرم قلدوا أنفسهم وإبلهم بشيء من لحاء شجر الحرم كيلا يتعرض لهم ،  فنهى الشرع عن استحلال شيء منها . وقال مطرف بن الشخير    : هي القلائد نفسها وذلك أن المشركين كانوا يأخذون من لحاء شجر مكة ويتقلدونها فنهوا عن نزع شجرها . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا آمين البيت الحرام   ) أي : قاصدين البيت الحرام ، يعني : الكعبة فلا تتعرضوا لهم ، ( يبتغون ) يطلبون ( فضلا من ربهم   ) يعني الرزق بالتجارة ، ( ورضوانا ) أي : على زعمهم؛ لأن الكافرين لا نصيب لهم في الرضوان ، وقال قتادة     : هو أن يصلح معاشهم في الدنيا ولا يعجل لهم العقوبة فيها ، وقيل :  ابتغاء الفضل للمؤمنين والمشركين عامة ، وابتغاء الرضوان للمؤمنين خاصة؛  لأن المسلمين والمشركين كانوا يحجون ، وهذه الآية إلى هاهنا منسوخة بقوله :  " فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم   " ( سورة التوبة ، 5 ) وبقوله : " فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم هذا   " ( سورة التوبة ، 28 ) ، فلا يجوز أن يحج مشرك ولا أن يأمن كافر بالهدي والقلائد . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا حللتم ) من إحرامكم ، ( فاصطادوا ) أمر إباحة ، أباح للحلال أخذ الصيد ، كقوله تعالى : " فإذا قضيت الصلاة فانتشروا في الأرض   " ( الجمعة ، 10 ) . 

( ولا يجرمنكم   ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : لا يحملنكم ، يقال : جرمني فلان على أن صنعت كذا ، أي حملني ، وقال الفراء     : لا يكسبنكم ، يقال : جرم أي : كسب ، وفلان جريمة أهله ، أي : كاسبهم ،  وقيل : لا يدعونكم ، ( شنآن قوم ) أي : بغضهم وعداوتهم ، وهو مصدر شنئت ،  قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو بكر     ( شنآن قوم ) بسكون النون الأولى ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها ، وهما لغتان ،  والفتح أجود ، لأن المصادر أكثرها فعلان ، بفتح العين مثل الضربان والسيلان  والنسلان ونحوها ، ( أن صدوكم عن المسجد الحرام   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  بكسر  الألف على الاستئناف ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الألف ، أي : لأن صدوكم ، ومعنى  الآية : ولا يحملنكم عداوة قوم على الاعتداء لأنهم صدوكم . وقال محمد بن جرير     : لأن هذه السورة نزلت بعد قصة الحديبية ، وكان الصد قد تقدم ، ( أن  تعتدوا ) عليهم بالقتل وأخذ الأموال ، ( وتعاونوا ) أي : ليعين بعضكم بعضا ،  ( على البر والتقوى ) قيل : البر متابعة الأمر ، والتقوى مجانبة النهي ،  وقيل : البر : الإسلام ، والتقوى : السنة ، ( ولا تعاونوا على الإثم والعدوان   ) قيل : الإثم   : الكفر ، والعدوان : الظلم ، وقيل : الإثم : المعصية ، والعدوان : البدعة .   [ ص: 10 ] 

أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري  أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن أبي طاهر الدقاق  ببغداد  أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن الزبير القرشي  أنا الحسن بن علي بن عفان  أنا  زيد بن الحباب  عن معاوية بن صالح  حدثني عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير بن مالك الحضرمي  عن أبيه عن النواس بن سمعان الأنصاري  قال  : سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن البر والإثم ، قال : " البر حسن  الخلق ، والإثم ما حاك في نفسك وكرهت أن يطلع عليه الناس "   . ( واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (113)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 3 إلى الاية4


( حرمت  عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به والمنخنقة  والموقوذة والمتردية والنطيحة وما أكل السبع إلا ما ذكيتم وما ذبح على  النصب وأن تستقسموا بالأزلام ذلكم فسق اليوم يئس الذين كفروا من دينكم فلا  تخشوهم واخشون اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام  دينا فمن اضطر في مخمصة غير متجانف لإثم فإن الله غفور رحيم   ( 3 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل ( حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به   ) أي : ما ذكر على ذبحه اسم غير الله تعالى ، ( والمنخنقة ) وهي التي تختنق فتموت ، قال ابن عباس    : كان أهل الجاهلية يخنقون الشاة حتى إذا ماتت أكلوها ، ( والموقوذة ) هي المقتولة بالخشب ، قال قتادة     : كانوا يضربونها بالعصا فإذا ماتت أكلوها ، ( والمتردية ) هي التي تتردى  من مكان عال أو في بئر فتموت ، ( والنطيحة ) وهي التي تنطحها أخرى فتموت ،  وهاء التأنيث تدخل في الفعيل إذا كان بمعنى الفاعل ، فإذا كان بمعنى  المفعول استوى فيه المذكر والمؤنث ، نحو عين كحيل وكف خضيب ، فإذا حذفت  الاسم وأفردت الصفة ، أدخلوا الهاء فقالوا : رأينا كحيلة وخضيبة ، وهنا  أدخل الهاء لأنه لم يتقدمها الاسم ، فلو أسقط الهاء لم يدر أنها صفة مؤنث  أم مذكر ، ومثله الذبيحة والنسيكة ، وأكيلة السبع ( وما أكل السبع   ) يريد ما بقي مما أكل السبع ، وكان أهل الجاهلية يأكلونه ، ( إلا ما ذكيتم   ) يعني : إلا ما أدركتم ذكاته من هذه الأشياء .   [ ص: 11 ] 

وأصل التذكية الإتمام ، يقال : ذكيت النار إذا أتممت إشعالها ، والمراد هنا : إتمام فري الأوداج وإنهار الدم ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ما أنهر الدم وذكر اسم الله عليه فكل غير السن والظفر "   . 

وأقل الذكاة في الحيوان المقدور عليه قطع المريء والحلقوم وكما له أن يقطع الودجين معهما ، ويجوز بكل محدد يقطع من حديد أو قصب أو زجاج أو حجر إلا السن والظفر ،  فنهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الذبح بهما ، وإنما يحل ما ذكيته بعدما  جرحه السبع وأكل شيئا منه إذا أدركته والحياة فيه مستقرة فذبحته ، فأما ما صار بجرح السبع إلى حالة المذبوح ، فهو في حكم الميتة ، فلا يكون حلالا وإن ذبحته ، وكذلك المتردية والنطيحة إذا أدركتها حية قبل أن تصير إلى حالة المذبوح فذبحتها تكون  حلالا ولو رمى إلى صيد في الهواء فأصابه فسقط على الأرض فمات كان حلالا؛  لأن الوقوع على الأرض من ضرورته ، فإن سقط على جبل أو شجر أو سطح ثم تردى  منه فمات فلا يحل ، وهو من المتردية إلا أن يكون السهم أصاب مذبحه في  الهواء فيحل كيف ما وقع؛ لأن الذبح قد حصل بإصابة السهم المذبح . 

( وما ذبح على النصب   ) قيل : النصب جمع واحده نصاب ، وقيل : هو واحد وجمعه أنصاب مثل عنق وأعناق ، وهو الشيء المنصوب . 

واختلفوا فيه ، فقال مجاهد  وقتادة     : كانت حول البيت ثلاثمائة وستون حجرا منصوبة ، كان أهل الجاهلية  يعبدونها ويعظمونها ويذبحون لها ، وليست هي بأصنام ، إنما الأصنام هي  المصورة المنقوشة ، وقال الآخرون : هي الأصنام المنصوبة ، ومعناه : وما ذبح  على اسم النصب ، قال ابن زيد    : وما ذبح على النصب وما أهل لغير الله به   : هما واحد ، قال قطرب    : على بمعنى اللام أي : وما ذبح لأجل النصب . 

( وأن تستقسموا بالأزلام   ) أي : ويحرم عليكم الاستقسام بالأزلام ،  والاستقسام هو طلب القسم والحكم من الأزلام ، والأزلام هي : القداح التي  لا ريش لها ولا نصل ، واحدها : زلم ، وزلم بفتح الزاي وضمها ، وكانت  أزلامهم سبعة قداح مستوية من شوحط يكون عند سادن الكعبة ، مكتوب على واحد :  نعم ، وعلى واحد : لا وعلى واحد : منكم ، وعلى واحد : من غيركم ، وعلى   [ ص: 12 ] واحد  : ملصق ، وعلى واحد : العقل ، وواحد غفل ليس عليه شيء ، فكانوا إذا أرادوا  أمرا من سفر أو نكاح أو ختان أو غيره ، أو تدارءوا في نسب أو اختلفوا في  تحمل عقل جاءوا إلى هبل ، وكان أعظم أصنام قريش  بمكة  ،  وجاءوا بمائة درهم فأعطوها صاحب القداح حتى يجيل القداح ، ويقولون : يا  إلهنا إنا أردنا كذا وكذا ، فإن خرج نعم ، فعلوا ، وإن خرج لا لم يفعلوا  ذلك حولا ثم عادوا إلى القداح ثانية ، فإذا أجالوا على نسب ، فإن خرج منكم  كان وسطا منهم ، وإن خرج من غيركم كان حليفا ، وإن خرج ملصق كان على منزلته  لا نسب له ولا حلف ، وإذا اختلفوا في عقل فمن خرج عليه قدح العقل حمله ،  وإن خرج الغفل أجالوا ثانيا حتى يخرج المكتوب ، فنهى الله عز وجل عن ذلك  وحرمه ، وقال : ( ذلكم فسق ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : الأزلام حصى بيض كانوا يضربون بها ، وقال مجاهد    : هي كعاب فارس  والروم  التي يتقامرون بها ، وقال الشعبي  وغيره : الأزلام للعرب ، والكعاب للعجم ، وقال سفيان بن وكيع    : هي الشطرنج ، وروينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " العيافة والطرق والطيرة من الجبت   " والمراد من الطرق : الضرب بالحصى . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أنا ابن فنجويه  أنا ابن الفضل الكندي  أخبرنا الحسن بن داود الخشاب  أنا  سويد بن سعيد  أنا [ أبو المختار    ] عن  عبد الملك بن عمير  عن  رجاء بن حيوة  عن  أبي الدرداء  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " من تكهن أو استقسم أو تطير طيرة ترده عن سفره لم ينظر إلى الدرجات العلا من الجنة يوم القيامة "   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( اليوم يئس الذين كفروا من دينكم    ) يعني : أن ترجعوا إلى دينهم كفارا ، وذلك أن الكفار كانوا يطمعون في  عود المسلمين إلى دينهم فلما قوي الإسلام يئسوا ، ويئس وأيس بمعنى واحد . 

( فلا تخشوهم واخشون اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا   ) نزلت هذه الآية يوم الجمعة ، يوم عرفة بعد العصر في حجة الوداع ، والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واقف بعرفات  على ناقته العضباء ، فكادت عضد الناقة تندق من ثقلها فبركت .   [ ص: 13 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثني الحسن بن الصباح  سمع  جعفر بن عون  أنا أبو العميس  أنا  قيس بن مسلم  عن  طارق بن شهاب  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه أن رجلا من اليهود قال له : " يا أمير المؤمنين آية في كتابكم  تقرأونها ، لو علينا معشر اليهود نزلت لاتخذنا ذلك اليوم عيدا ، قال : أية  آية؟ قال : " اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم وأتممت عليكم نعمتي ورضيت لكم الإسلام  دينا " قال عمر    : قد عرفنا ذلك اليوم والمكان الذي نزلت فيه على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو قائم بعرفة يوم الجمعة . أشار عمر  إلى أن ذلك اليوم كان عيدا لنا   " . 

قال ابن عباس    : كان في ذلك اليوم خمسة أعياد : جمعة وعرفة وعيد اليهود  والنصارى  والمجوس  ، ولم تجتمع أعياد أهل الملل في يوم قبله ولا بعده . 

روى هارون بن عنترة  عن أبيه قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية بكى عمر  رضي الله عنه ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما يبكيك يا عمر    " ؟ فقال : أبكاني أنا كنا في زيادة من ديننا ، فأما إذا كمل فإنه لم يكن شيء قط إلا نقص ، قال : صدقت   . 

وكانت هذه الآية نعي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعاش بعدها إحدى وثمانين  يوما ، ومات يوم الاثنين بعدما زاغت الشمس لليلتين خلتا من شهر ربيع الأول [  سنة إحدى عشرة من الهجرة ، وقيل : توفي يوم الثاني عشر من شهر ربيع الأول ]  وكانت هجرته في الثاني عشر . 

قوله عز وجل : ( اليوم أكملت لكم دينكم    ) يعني : يوم نزول هذه الآية أكملت لكم دينكم ، يعني الفرائض والسنن  والحدود والجهاد والأحكام والحلال والحرام ، فلم ينزل بعد هذه الآية حلال  ولا حرام ، ولا شيء من الفرائض . هذا معنى قول ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وروي عنه أن آية الربا نزلت بعدها . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير  وقتادة    : أكملت لكم دينكم فلم يحج معكم مشرك . 

وقيل : أظهرت دينكم وأمنتكم من العدو .   [ ص: 14 ] 

قوله عز وجل : ( وأتممت عليكم نعمتي   ) يعني : وأنجزت وعدي في قول " ولأتم نعمتي عليكم " ( سورة البقرة ، 150 ) ، فكان من تمام نعمته أن دخلوا مكة  آمنين وعليها ظاهرين ، وحجوا مطمئنين لم يخالطهم أحد من المشركين ، ( ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا   ) سمعت عبد الواحد المليحي  قال : سمعت أبا محمد بن أبي حاتم  ، قال : سمعت أبا بكر النيسابوري  سمعت أبا بكر محمد بن الحسن بن المسيب المروزي  ، سمعت أبا حاتم محمد بن إدريس الحنظلي  ، سمعت عبد الملك بن مسلمة  أنا مروان المصري  سمعت إبراهيم بن أبي بكر بن المنكدر  رضي الله عنه ، سمعت عمي محمد بن المنكدر  سمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنه يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " قال جبريل  عليه السلام قال الله تعالى : هذا دين ارتضيته لنفسي ولن يصلحه إلا السخاء وحسن الخلق ، فأكرموه بهما ما صحبتموه " 

قوله عز وجل : ( فمن اضطر في مخمصة   ) أي : أجهد في مجاعة ، والمخمصة خلو البطن من الغذاء ، يقال : رجل خميص البطن إذا كان طاويا خاويا ، ( غير متجانف لإثم   ) أي : مائل إلى إثم وهو أن يأكل فوق الشبع ، وقال قتادة : غير متعرض لمعصية في مقصده ، ( فإن الله غفور رحيم   ) وفيه إضمار ، أي : فأكله فإن الله غفور رحيم . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسن المروزي  أنا أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد بن سراج الطحان  أنا أبو أحمد محمد بن قريش بن سليمان  أنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز المكي  أنا  أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام  أنا محمد بن كثير  عن الأوزاعي  عن حسان بن عطية  عن  أبي واقد الليثي  قال رجل : يا رسول الله إنا نكون بالأرض فتصيبنا بها المخمصة فمتى تحل لنا الميتة؟ فقال : " ما لم تصطبحوا أو   [ ص: 15 ] تغتبقوا أو تحتفئوا بها بقلا فشأنكم بها "   .
( يسألونك ماذا أحل لهم قل أحل لكم الطيبات وما علمتم من الجوارح مكلبين تعلمونهن مما علمكم الله فكلوا مما أمسكن عليكم واذكروا اسم الله عليه واتقوا الله إن الله سريع الحساب   ( 4 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( يسألونك ماذا أحل لهم   ) الآية ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : نزلت هذه الآية في عدي بن حاتم  وزيد بن المهلهل  الطائيين وهو زيد الخيل الذي سماه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم زيد الخير  ، قالا يا رسول الله إنا قوم نصيد بالكلاب والبزاة فماذا يحل لنا منها؟ فنزلت هذه الآية . 

وقيل : سبب نزولها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما أمر بقتل الكلاب قالوا : يا رسول الله ماذا يحل لنا من هذه الأمة التي أمرت بقتلها؟ فنزلت هذه الآية فلما نزلت أذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في اقتناء الكلاب التي ينتفع بها ، ونهى عن إمساك ما لا نفع فيه منها   . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  أنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  أنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن الزهري  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من اتخذ كلبا إلا كلب ماشية أو صيد أو زرع انتقص من أجره كل يوم قيراط " والأول أصح في سبب نزول هذه الآية . 

( قل أحل لكم الطيبات   ) يعني : الذبائح على اسم الله تعالى ، وقيل : كل ما تستطيبه العرب   [ ص: 16 ] وتستلذه من غير أن يرد بتحريمه نص من كتاب أو سنة ( وما علمتم من الجوارح   ) يعني : وأحل لكم صيد ما علمتم من الجوارح . 

واختلفوا في هذه الجوارح ، فقال الضحاك   والسدي     : هي الكلاب دون غيرها ، ولا يحل ما صاده غير الكلب إلا أن يدرك ذكاته ،  وهذا غير معمول به ، بل عامة أهل العلم على أن المراد من الجوارح والكواسب  من سباع البهائم كالفهد والنمر والكلب ، ومن سباع الطير كالبازي والعقاب  والصقر ونحوها مما يقبل التعليم ، فيحل صيد جميعها ، سميت جارحة : لجرحها  لأربابها أقواتهم من الصيد ، أي : كسبها ، يقال : فلان جارحة أهله ، أي :  كاسبهم ، ( مكلبين ) والمكلب الذي يغري الكلاب على الصيد ، ويقال للذي  يعلمها أيضا : مكلب ، والكلاب : صاحب الكلاب ، ويقال للصائد بها أيضا كلاب ،  ونصب مكلبين على الحال ، أي : في حال تكليبكم هذه الجوارح أي إغراؤكم  إياها على الصيد ، وذكر الكلاب لأنها أكثر وأعم ، والمراد جميع جوارح الصيد  ، ( تعلمونهن ) تؤدبونهن آداب أخذ الصيد ، ( مما علمكم الله   ) أي : من العلم الذي علمكم الله ، وقال  السدي    : أي كما علمكم الله ، " من " بمعنى الكاف ، ( فكلوا مما أمسكن عليكم    ) أراد أن الجارحة المعلمة إذا خرجت بإرسال صاحبها فأخذت الصيد وقتلته  كان حلالا ، والتعليم هو أن يوجد فيها ثلاثة أشياء : إذا أشليت استشلت ،  وإذا زجرت انزجرت ، وإذا أخذت الصيد أمسكت ولم تأكل ، وإذا وجد ذلك منه  مرارا وأقله ثلاث مرات كانت معلمة ، يحل قتلها إذا خرجت بإرسال صاحبها . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا موسى بن إسماعيل  أنا ثابت بن زيد  عن عاصم  عن الشعبي  عن عدي بن حاتم  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " إذا أرسلت كلبك المعلم وسميت فأمسك وقتل فكل ،  وإن أكل فلا تأكل فإنما أمسك على نفسه ، وإذا خالط كلابا لم يذكر اسم الله  عليها فأمسكن وقتلن فلا تأكل فإنك لا تدري أيها قتل ، وإذا رميت الصيد  فوجدته بعد يوم أو يومين ليس به إلا أثر سهمك فكل وإن وقع في الماء فلا  تأكل " 

واختلفوا فيما إذا أخذت الصيد وأكلت منه شيئا   : فذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى تحريمه ، وروي ذلك عن ابن عباس  ، وهو قول عطاء   وطاوس   والشعبي  ، وبه قال الثوري   وابن المبارك  وأصحاب الرأي   [ ص: 17 ] وهو أصح قولي  الشافعي  لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " وإن أكل فلا تأكل فإنما أمسك على نفسه "   . 

ورخص بعضهم في أكله ، روي ذلك عن ابن عمر  ،  وسلمان الفارسي  ،  وسعد بن أبي وقاص  ، وبه قال مالك    : لما روي عن  أبي ثعلبة الخشني  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إذا أرسلت كلبك وذكرت اسم الله تعالى فكل وإن أكل منه "   . 

وأما غير المعلم من الجوارح إذا أخذ صيدا ، أو المعلم إذا خرج بغير إرسال صاحبه فأخذ وقتل فلا يكون حلالا إلا أن يدركه صاحبه حيا فيذبحه ، فيكون حلالا . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا عبد الله بن يزيد  أنا حيوة  أخبرني  ربيعة بن يزيد الدمشقي  عن أبي إدريس  عن  أبي ثعلبة الخشني  قال قلت  : يا نبي الله إنا بأرض قوم أهل كتاب أفنأكل في آنيتهم ، وبأرض صيد أصيد  بقوسي وبكلبي الذي ليس بمعلم ، وبكلبي المعلم فما يصح لي؟ قال : " أما ما  ذكرت من آنية أهل الكتاب فإن وجدتم غيرها فلا تأكلوا فيها وإن لم تجدوا  فاغسلوها وكلوا فيها وما صدت بقوسك فذكرت اسم الله عليه فكل وما صدت بكلبك  المعلم فذكرت اسم الله عليه فكل وما صدت بكلبك غير المعلم فأدركت ذكاته فكل  "   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( واذكروا اسم الله عليه واتقوا الله إن الله سريع الحساب   ) ففيه بيان أن ذكر اسم الله عز وجل على الذبيحة شرط حالة ما يذبح ، وفي الصيد حالة ما يرسل الجارحة أو السهم   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي  أنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحسن بن علوية الجوهري  قال : حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد بن الأثرم المقري  بالبصرة  حدثنا عمر بن شيبة  أنا ابن أبي عدي  عن سعيد  عن قتادة  عن أنس  قال :    " ضحى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بكبشين أملحين أقرنين ذبحهما بيده  وسمى وكبر ، قال : رأيته واضعا قدمه على صفاحهما ويذبحهما بيده   [ ص: 18 ] ويقول : بسم الله والله أكبر "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (114)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 5 إلى الاية6

( اليوم  أحل لكم الطيبات وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم وطعامكم حل لهم  والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم إذا  آتيتموهن أجورهن محصنين غير مسافحين ولا متخذي أخدان ومن يكفر بالإيمان فقد  حبط عمله وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين   ( 5 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( اليوم أحل لكم الطيبات   ) يعني : الذبائح على اسم الله عز وجل ، ( وطعام الذين أوتوا الكتاب حل لكم   ) يريد : ذبائح اليهود والنصارى ومن دخل في دينهم من سائر الأمم قبل مبعث النبي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم حلال لكم ، فأما من دخل في دينهم بعد مبعث محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا تحل ذبيحته ، ولو ذبح يهودي أو نصراني على اسم غير الله كالنصراني يذبح باسم المسيح  فاختلفوا فيه ، قال عمر  لا يحل ، وهو قول ربيعة  ، وذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أنه يحل ، وهو قول الشعبي   وعطاء   والزهري  ومكحول  ، سئل الشعبي  ومكحول  عن النصراني يذبح باسم المسيح  ، قالا يحل فإن الله تعالى قد أحل ذبائحهم وهو يعلم ما يقولون ، وقال الحسن    : إذا ذبح اليهودي أو النصراني فذكر اسم غير الله وأنت تسمع فلا تأكله فإذا غاب عنك فكل فقد أحل الله لك   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وطعامكم حل لهم   ) فإن قيل : كيف شرع لهم حل طعامنا وهم كفار ليسوا من أهل الشرع؟ قال الزجاج     : معناه حلال لكم أن تطعموهم فيكون خطاب الحل مع المسلمين ، وقيل : لأنه  ذكر عقيبه حكم النساء ، ولم يذكر حل المسلمات لهم فكأنه قال حلال لكم أن  تطعموهم حرام عليكم أن تزوجوهم . 

قوله عز وجل : ( والمحصنات من المؤمنات والمحصنات من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم   ) هذا راجع إلى الأول منقطع عن قوله : " وطعامكم حل لهم " .   [ ص: 19 ] 

اختلفوا في معنى " المحصنات " فذهب أكثر العلماء إلى أن المراد منهن  الحرائر ، وأجازوا نكاح كل حرة ، مؤمنة كانت أو كتابية ، فاجرة كانت أو  عفيفة ، وهو قول مجاهد  ، وقال هؤلاء : لا يجوز للمسلم نكاح الأمة الكتابية لقوله تعالى : " فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات   " ( سورة النساء ، 25 ) جوز نكاح الأمة بشرط أن تكون مؤمنة ، وجوز أكثرهم نكاح الأمة الكتابية الحربية ، وقال ابن عباس    : لا يجوز وقرأ " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله   " إلى قوله " حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون   " ( التوبة ، 29 ) ، فمن أعطى الجزية حل لنا نساؤه ومن لم يعطها فلا يحل لنا نساؤه . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن المراد من المحصنات في الآية : العفائف من الفريقين حرائر  كن أو إماء وأجازوا نكاح الأمة الكتابية ، وحرموا البغايا من المؤمنات  والكتابيات ، وهو قول الحسن  ، وقال الشعبي    : إحصان الكتابية أن تستعف من الزنا وتغتسل من الجنابة   . 

( إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن   ) مهورهن ( محصنين غير مسافحين   ) غير معالنين بالزنا ، ( ولا متخذي أخدان   ) أي : يسرون بالزنا ، قال الزجاج    : حرم الله الجماع على جهة السفاح وعلى جهة اتخاذ الصديقة ، وأحله على جهة الإحصان وهو التزوج . 

( ومن يكفر بالإيمان فقد حبط عمله وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين   ) قال مقاتل بن حيان    : يقول ليس إحصان المسلمين إياهن بالذي يخرجهن من الكفر أو يغني عنهن شيئا وهي للناس عامة : " ومن يكفر بالإيمان فقد حبط عمله وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين   " . 

قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  في معنى قوله تعالى : " ومن يكفر بالإيمان   " أي : بالله الذي يجب   [ ص: 20 ] الإيمان به . 

وقال الكلبي    : بالإيمان أي : بكلمة التوحيد وهي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله . 

وقال مقاتل    : بما أنزل على محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم وهو القرآن ، وقيل : من يكفر بالإيمان أي : يستحل الحرام  ويحرم الحلال فقد حبط عمله ، وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين قال ابن عباس    : خسر الثواب .
( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم إلى المرافق  وامسحوا برءوسكم وأرجلكم إلى الكعبين وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا وإن كنتم مرضى  أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء فلم تجدوا ماء  فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم  من حرج ولكن يريد ليطهركم وليتم نعمته عليكم لعلكم تشكرون   ( 6 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة   ) أي : إذا أردتم القيام إلى الصلاة ، كقوله تعالى : " فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله   " ، ( سورة النحل ، 98 ) ، أي : إذا أردت القراءة . 

وظاهر الآية يقتضي وجوب الوضوء عند كل مرة يريد القيام إلى الصلاة ،  لكن أعلمنا ببيان السنة وفعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن المراد من الآية  : " إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة " وأنتم على غير طهر ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : " لا يقبل الله صلاة أحدكم إذا أحدث حتى يتوضأ   " . 

وقد جمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الخندق بين أربع صلوات بوضوء واحد ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد الحنيفي  أنا أبو الحارث طاهر بن محمد الطاهري  أنا أبو محمد الحسن بن محمد بن حليم  أنا أبو الموجه محمد بن عمرو بن الموجه  أنا عبدان  أنا سفيان  عن علقمة بن مرثد  عن  سليمان بن بريدة  عن أبيه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى يوم فتح مكة صلى الصلوات بوضوء واحد ، ومسح على خفيه   . 

وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : معنى الآية إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة من النوم . 

وقال بعضهم : هو أمر على طريق الندب ، ندب من قام إلى الصلاة أن يجدد لها طهارته وإن كان على طهر ، روى ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من توضأ على طهر كتب الله له عشر حسنات "   . 

وروي عن عبد الله بن حنظلة بن عامر    " أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بالوضوء عند كل صلاة طاهرا أو   [ ص: 21 ] غير طاهر ، فلما شق ذلك عليه أمر بالسواك لكل صلاة "   . 

وقال بعضهم : هذا إعلام من الله سبحانه وتعالى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم أن لا وضوء عليه إلا إذا قام إلى الصلاة دون غيرها من الأعمال ، فأذن  له أن يفعل بعد الحدث ما بدا له من الأفعال غير الصلاة ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم الحنيفي  أنا أبو الحارث الطاهري  أنا الحسن بن محمد بن حليم  أنا أبو الموجه  أنا صدقة  أنا ابن عيينة  عن  عمرو بن دينار  سمع سعيد بن الحويرث  سمع ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما يقول :   ( كنا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرجع من الغائط فأتي بطعام فقيل له : ألا تتوضأ؟ " فقال : لم؟ أأصلي فأتوضأ؟ )   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( فاغسلوا وجوهكم   ) وحد الوجه من منابت شعر الرأس إلى منتهى الذقن طولا وما بين الأذنين عرضا ، ويجب غسل جميعه في الوضوء ، ويجب أيضا إيصال الماء إلى ما تحت الحاجبين وأهداب  العينين والشارب والعذار أو العنفقة وإن كانت كثيفة وأما العارض واللحية  فإن كانت كثيفة لا ترى البشرة من تحتها لا يجب غسل باطنها في الوضوء ، بل  يجب غسل ظاهرها . 

وهل يجب إمرار الماء على ظاهر ما استرسل من اللحية عن الذقن؟ فيه قولان : 

أحدهما : لا يجب ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  ،  لأن الشعر النازل عن حد الرأس لا يكون حكمه حكم الرأس في جواز المسح عليه ،  كذلك النازل عن حد الوجه لا يكون حكمه حكم الوجه في وجوب غسله . 

والقول الثاني : يجب إمرار الماء على ظاهره ، لأن الله تعالى أمر بغسل  الوجه ، والوجه ما يقع في المواجهة من هذا العضو ، ويقال في اللغة بقل وجه  فلان وخرج وجهه : إذا نبتت لحيته . 

قوله تعالى : ( وأيديكم إلى المرافق   ) أي : مع المرافق ، كما قال الله تعالى : " ولا تأكلوا أموالهم إلى أموالكم   " ( سورة النساء ، 2 ) أي : مع أموالكم ، وقال : " من أنصاري إلى الله   " ( سورة آل عمران ، 52 وسورة الصف ، 14 ) ، أي : مع الله . 

وأكثر العلماء على أنه يجب غسل المرفقين ، وفي الرجل يجب غسل الكعبين ، وقال الشعبي   [ ص: 22 ] ومحمد بن جرير    : لا يجب غسل المرفقين والكعبين في غسل اليد والرجل لأن حرف " إلى " للغاية والحد ، فلا يدخل في المحدود . 

قلنا : ليس هذا بحد ولكنه بمعنى مع كما ذكرنا ، وقيل : الشيء إذا حد إلى  جنسه يدخل فيه الغاية ، وإذا حد إلى غير جنسه لا يدخل ، كقوله تعالى : " ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل   " ( سورة البقرة ، 187 ) ، لم يدخل الليل فيه لأنه ليس من جنس النهار . 

قوله تعالى : ( وامسحوا برءوسكم   ) اختلف العلماء في قدر الواجب من مسح الرأس ، فقال مالك    : يجب مسح جميع الرأس كما يجب مسح جميع الوجه في التيمم ، وقال أبو حنيفة    : يجب مسح ربع الرأس ، وعند  الشافعي  رحمه الله : يجب قدر ما يطلق عليه اسم المسح . 

واحتج من أجاز مسح بعض الرأس بما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنا الربيع  أنا  الشافعي  أنا  يحيى بن حسان  عن حماد بن زيد   وابن علية  عن أيوب السختياني  عن ابن سيرين  عن عمرو بن وهب الثقفي  عن المغيرة بن شعبة    " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ فمسح بناصيته وعلى عمامته وخفيه " ، فأجاز بعض أهل العلم المسح على العمامة بهذا الحديث ، وبه قال الأوزاعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

ولم يجوز أكثر أهل العلم المسح على العمامة بدلا من المسح على الرأس ، وقالوا : في حديث المغيرة  إن فرض المسح سقط عنه بمسح الناصية ، وفيه دليل على أن مسح جميع الرأس غير واجب   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وأرجلكم إلى الكعبين   ) ، قرأ نافع  وابن عامر   والكسائي  ويعقوب  وحفص     " وأرجلكم " بنصب اللام ، وقرأ الآخرون " وأرجلكم " بالخفض ، فمن قرأ "  وأرجلكم " بالنصب فيكون عطفا على قوله : " فاغسلوا وجوهكم وأيديكم " أي :  واغسلوا أرجلكم ، ومن قرأ بالخفض فقد ذهب قليل من أهل العلم إلى أنه يمسح  على رجلين ، وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : الوضوء غسلتان ومسحتان ، ويروى ذلك عن عكرمة  وقتادة ،  وقال الشعبي    : نزل جبريل  بالمسح وقال : ألا ترى المتيمم يمسح ما كان غسلا ويلغي ما كان مسحا ؟ 

وقال  محمد بن جرير الطبري  يتخير المتوضئ بين المسح على الخفين وبين غسل الرجلين . 

وذهب عامة أهل العلم من الصحابة والتابعين وغيرهم إلى وجوب غسل الرجلين ، وقالوا :   [ ص: 23 ] خفض  اللام في الأرجل على مجاورة اللفظ لا على موافقة الحكم ، كما قال تبارك  وتعالى : " عذاب يوم أليم " ، فالأليم صفة العذاب ، ولكنه أخذ إعراب اليوم  للمجاورة ، وكقولهم : جحر ضب خرب ، فالخرب نعت للجحر ، وأخذ إعراب الضب  للمجاورة . 

والدليل على وجوب غسل الرجلين : ما أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الحميدي الخطيب  أنا أبو عبد الله الحافظ  أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب  أنا يحيى بن محمد بن يحيى  أنا الحجبي   ومسدد  قالا أخبرنا أبو عوانة  عن أبي بشر  عن يوسف بن ماهك  عن عبد الله بن عمرو  قال :    " تخلف عنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر سافرناه فأدركنا وقد  أرهقتنا الصلاة صلاة العصر ، ونحن نتوضأ فجعلنا نمسح على أرجلنا فنادانا  بأعلى صوته : " ويل للأعقاب من النار "   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا عبدان  أنا عبد الله  أنا معمر  حدثني الزهري  عن عطاء بن يزيد  عن  حمران مولى عثمان  قال :    " رأيت عثمان رضي الله عنه توضأ فأفرغ على يديه ثلاثا ثم مضمض واستنشق  واستنثر ، ثم غسل وجهه ثلاثا ثم غسل يده اليمنى إلى المرفق ثلاثا ثم غسل  يده اليسرى إلى المرفق ثلاثا ، ثم مسح رأسه ، ثم غسل رجله اليمنى ثلاثا ثم  اليسرى ثلاثا ثم قال : رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم توضأ نحو وضوئي  هذا ، ثم قال : من توضأ وضوئي هذا ثم صلى ركعتين لا يحدث نفسه فيهما بشيء  غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه "   . 

وقال بعضهم : أراد بقوله ( وأرجلكم ) المسح على الخفين كما روي   " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا ركع وضع يديه على ركبتيه " وليس المراد منه أنه لم يكن بينهما حائل ، ويقال : قبل فلان رأس الأمير ويده ، وإن كانت العمامة على رأسه ، ويده في كمه . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا أبو نعيم  أنا زكريا  عن عامر  عن عروة بن المغيرة  عن أبيه رضي الله عنهما قال :   " كنت مع   [ ص: 24 ] النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم ذات ليلة في سفر فقال : " أمعك ماء؟ " فقلت : نعم ،  فنزل عن راحلته فمشى حتى توارى عني في سواد الليل ، ثم جاء فأفرغت عليه من  الإداوة فغسل وجهه ويديه ، وعليه جبة من صوف فلم يستطع أن يخرج ذراعيه منها  حتى أخرجهما من أسفل الجبة فغسل ذراعيه ، ثم مسح برأسه ، ثم أهويت لأنزع  خفيه فقال : دعهما فإني أدخلتهما طاهرتين " ، فمسح عليهما   . 

قوله تعالى : ( إلى الكعبين   ) فالكعبان هما العظمان الناتئان من جانبي القدمين ، وهما مجتمع مفصل الساق والقدم ، فيجب غسلهما مع القدمين كما ذكرنا في المرفقين . 

وفرائض الوضوء   : غسل الأعضاء الثلاثة كما ذكر الله تعالى ، ومسح الرأس ، واختلف أهل العلم في وجوب النية   : فذهب أكثرهم إلى وجوبها لأن الوضوء يفتقر إلى النية كسائر العبادات ، وذهب بعضهم إلى أنها غير واجبة وهو قول الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي . 

واختلفوا في وجوب الترتيب ، وهو أن يغسل أعضاءه على الولاء كما ذكر الله تبارك وتعالى : فذهب جماعة إلى وجوبه ، وهو قول مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق  رحمهم الله ، ويروى ذلك عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه . 

واحتج  الشافعي  بقول الله تعالى : " إن الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله    " ، ( سورة البقرة ، 158 ) . وبدأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالصفا ،  وقال : " نبدأ بما بدأ الله به " وكذلك هاهنا بدأ الله تعالى بذكر غسل  الوجه فيجب علينا أن نبدأ فعلا بما بدأ الله تعالى به ذكرا . 

وذهب جماعة إلى أن الترتيب سنة ، وقالوا : الواوات المذكورة في الآية للجميع لا للترتيب كما قال الله تعالى : " إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين   " الآية ( سورة التوبة ، 60 ) ، واتفقوا على أنه لا تجب مراعاة الترتيب في صرف الصدقات إلى أهل السهمان ،  ومن أوجب الترتيب أجاب بأنه لم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه راعى  الترتيب بين أهل السهمان ، وفي الوضوء لم ينقل أنه توضأ إلا مرتبا كما ذكر  الله تعالى ، وبيان الكتاب يؤخذ من السنة كما قال الله تعالى : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا   " ( سورة الحج ، 77 ) ، لما قدم ذكر الركوع على السجود ، ولم ينقل عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه فعل إلا كذلك   [ ص: 25 ] فكان مراعاة الترتيب فيه واجبة ، كذلك الترتيب هنا . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا   ) أي : اغتسلوا ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها    " أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا اغتسل من الجنابة بدأ فغسل يديه ،  ثم توضأ كما يتوضأ للصلاة ، ثم يدخل أصابعه في الماء فيخلل بها أصول شعره ،  ثم يصب على رأسه ثلاث غرفات بيديه ، ثم يفيض الماء على جلده كله " 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن  كنتم مرضى أو على سفر أو جاء أحد منكم من الغائط أو لامستم النساء فلم  تجدوا ماء فتيمموا صعيدا طيبا فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه   ) فيه دليل على أنه يجب مسح الوجه واليدين بالصعيد وهو التراب ، ( ما يريد الله ليجعل عليكم   ) بما فرض عليكم من الوضوء والغسل والتيمم ، ( من حرج ) ضيق ، ( ولكن يريد ليطهركم   ) من الأحداث والجنابات والذنوب ، ( وليتم نعمته عليكم لعلكم تشكرون   ) قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : إتمام النعمة تكفير الخطايا بالوضوء كما قال الله تعالى : " ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر   " ( سورة الفتح ، 2 ) ، فجعل تمام نعمته غفران ذنوبه . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الوهاب بن محمد الكسائي  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنا الربيع  أنا  الشافعي  أنا سفيان  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن حمران    : أن  عثمان توضأ بالمقاعد ثلاثا ثلاثا ثم قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم يقول : " من توضأ وضوئي هذا خرجت خطاياه من وجهه ويديه ورجليه "   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن  حمران مولى عثمان    : أن  عثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنه جلس على المقاعد يوما فجاءه المؤذن فآذنه بصلاة العصر فدعا بماء فتوضأ ، ثم قال : والله لأحدثنكم حديثا لولا   [ ص: 26 ] آية في كتاب الله ما حدثتكموه ، ثم قال إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " ما من امرئ [ مسلم ] يتوضأ فيحسن وضوءه ثم يصلي الصلاة إلا غفر له ما بينه وبين الصلاة الأخرى حتى يصليها " قال مالك    : أراه يريد هذه الآية ( وأقم الصلاة لذكري   ) ورواه ابن شهاب  وقال عروة    : الآية إن الذين يكتمون ما أنزلنا من البينات   ( سورة البقرة ، 159 ) . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا يحيى بن بكير  أنا الليث  عن خالد  عن سعيد بن أبي هلال  عن نعيم المجمر  قال رقيت مع  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه على ظهر المسجد ، فتوضأ قال : إني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " إن أمتي يدعون يوم القيامة غرا محجلين من آثار الوضوء ، فمن استطاع أن يطيل منكم غرته فليفعل "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (115)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 7 إلى الاية12


( واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم وميثاقه الذي واثقكم به إذ قلتم سمعنا وأطعنا واتقوا الله إن الله عليم بذات الصدور   ( 7 ) يا  أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط ولا يجرمنكم شنآن قوم على  ألا تعدلوا اعدلوا هو أقرب للتقوى واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون   ( 8 ) وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم   ( 9 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( واذكروا نعمة الله عليكم   ) يعني النعم كلها ، ( وميثاقه الذي واثقكم به   ) عهده الذي عاهدكم به أيها المؤمنون ، ( إذ قلتم سمعنا وأطعنا   ) وذلك حين بايعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على السمع والطاعة فيما أحبوا وكرهوا ، وهو قول أكثر المفسرين ، وقال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : يعني الميثاق الذي أخذ عليهم حين أخرجهم من صلب آدم  عليه السلام ، ( واتقوا الله إن الله عليم بذات الصدور   ) بما في القلوب من خير وشر .   [ ص: 27 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا قوامين لله شهداء بالقسط   ) أي : كونوا قائمين بالعدل [ قوالين ] بالصدق ، أمرهم بالعدل والصدق في أفعالهم وأقوالهم ، ( ولا يجرمنكم ) ولا يحملنكم ، ( شنآن قوم   ) بغض قوم ، ( على ألا تعدلوا   ) أي : على ترك العدل فيهم لعداوتهم . ثم قال : ( اعدلوا ) يعني : في أوليائكم وأعدائكم ، ( هو أقرب للتقوى   ) يعني : إلى التقوى ، ( واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون   ) 

( وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم   ) وهذا في موضع النصب؛ لأن فعل الوعد واقع على المغفرة ، ورفعها على تقدير أي : وقال لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم .
( والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم   ( 10 ) يا  أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ هم قوم أن يبسطوا إليكم  أيديهم فكف أيديهم عنكم واتقوا الله وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ( 11 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم   ) بالدفع عنكم ، ( إذ هم قوم أن يبسطوا إليكم أيديهم   ) بالقتل . 

قال قتادة    : نزلت هذه الآية ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ببطن نخل فأراد بنو ثعلبة  وبنو محارب  أن يفتكوا به وبأصحابه إذا اشتغلوا بالصلاة فأطلع الله تبارك وتعالى نبيه على ذلك ، وأنزل الله صلاة الخوف . 

وقال الحسن    : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم محاصرا غطفان  بنخل ، فقال رجل من المشركين : هل لكم في أن أقتل محمدا؟  قالوا  : وكيف تقتله؟ قال : أفتك به ، قالوا : وددنا أنك قد فعلت ذلك ، فأتى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متقلد سيفه ، فقال :  يا محمد  أرني سيفك فأعطاه إياه فجعل الرجل يهز السيف وينظر مرة إلى السيف ومرة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال : من يمنعك مني يا محمد؟  قال : الله ، فتهدده أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فشام السيف ومضى ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية   .   [ ص: 28 ] 

وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة  والكلبي  وابن يسار  عن رجاله : بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المنذر بن عمرو الساعدي  ، وهو أحد النقباء ليلة العقبة ، في ثلاثين راكبا من المهاجرين  والأنصار  إلى بني عامر بن صعصعة  ، فخرجوا فلقوا عامر بن الطفيل  على بئر معونة  ، وهي من مياه بني عامر ، فاقتتلوا ، فقتل المنذر بن عمرو  وأصحابه إلا ثلاثة نفر كانوا في طلب ضالة لهم ، أحدهم  عمرو بن أمية الضمري  ،  فلم يرعهم إلا الطير تحوم في السماء ، يسقط من بين خراطيمها علق الدم ،  فقال أحد النفر : قتل أصحابنا ، ثم تولى يشتد حتى لقي رجلا فاختلفا ضربتين  فلما خالطته الضربة رفع [ رأسه ] إلى السماء وفتح عينيه وقال : الله أكبر  الجنة ورب العالمين ، فرجع صاحباه فلقيا رجلين من بني سليم  وكان بين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبين قومهما موادعة ، فانتسبا لهما إلى بني عامر  فقتلاهما وقدم قومهما إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطلبون الدية ، فخرج ومعه أبو بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  وطلحة   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف  رضي الله عنهم ، حتى دخلوا على كعب بن الأشرف  وبني النضير  يستعينهم في عقلهما ، وكانوا قد عاهدوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ترك القتال وعلى أن يعينوه في الديات ، قالوا : نعم يا أبا القاسم  قد  آن لك أن تأتينا وتسألنا حاجة اجلس حتى نطعمك ونعطيك الذي سألته فجلس رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، فخلا بعضهم ببعض وقالوا : إنكم لن  تجدوا محمدا  أقرب منه الآن فمن يظهر على هذا البيت فيطرح عليه صخرة فيريحنا منه؟ فقال عمر بن جحاش    : أنا ، فجاء إلى رحى عظيمة ليطرحها عليه فأمسك الله تعالى يده وجاء جبريل  وأخبره ، فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم راجعا إلى المدينة  ثم دعا عليا  فقال : لا تبرح مقامك ، فمن خرج عليك من أصحابي فسألك عني فقل : توجه إلى المدينة  ، ففعل ذلك علي  رضي الله عنه حتى تناهوا إليه ثم تبعوه ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية وقال : ( فكف أيديهم عنكم واتقوا الله وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ) .
( ولقد  أخذ الله ميثاق بني إسرائيل وبعثنا منهم اثني عشر نقيبا وقال الله إني  معكم لئن أقمتم الصلاة وآتيتم الزكاة وآمنتم برسلي وعزرتموهم وأقرضتم الله  قرضا حسنا لأكفرن عنكم سيئاتكم ولأدخلنكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار فمن  كفر بعد ذلك منكم فقد ضل سواء السبيل   ( 12 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد أخذ الله ميثاق بني إسرائيل وبعثنا منهم اثني عشر نقيبا   ) وذلك أن الله عز وجل وعد موسى  عليه السلام أن يورثه وقومه الأرض المقدسة وهي الشام  ، وكان يسكنها الكنعانيون  الجبارون ، فلما استقرت لبني إسرائيل  الدار بمصر  أمرهم الله تعالى بالسير إلى أريحاء  من أرض الشام  وهي الأرض المقدسة ، وكانت لها ألف قرية في كل قرية ألف بستان ، وقال : يا موسى  إني كتبتها لكم دارا وقرارا فاخرج إليها وجاهد من فيها من العدو فإني ناصرك عليهم ، وخذ من قومك اثني عشر نقيبا   [ ص: 29 ] من كل سبط نقيبا يكون كفيلا على قومه بالوفاء منهم على ما أمروا به ، فاختار موسى  النقباء وسار موسى  ببني إسرائيل حتى قربوا من أريحاء  فبعث هؤلاء النقباء يتجسسون له الأخبار ويعلمون علمها ، فلقيهم رجل من الجبابرة يقال له عوج ابن عنق  ،  وكان طوله ثلاثة آلاف وثلاثمائة وثلاثا وثلاثين ذراعا وثلث ذراع ، وكان  يحتجر بالسحاب ويشرب منه ويتناول الحوت من قرار البحر فيشويه بعين الشمس  يرفعه إليها ثم يأكله ، ويروى أن الماء طبق ما على الأرض من جبل وما جاوز  ركبتي عوج وعاش ثلاثة آلاف سنة حتى أهلكه الله على يدي موسى  عليه السلام ، وذلك أنه جاء وقلع صخرة من الجبل على قدر عسكر موسى  عليه السلام ، وكان فرسخا في فرسخ ، وحملها ليطبقها عليهم فبعث الله الهدهد فقور الصخرة بمنقاره فوقعت في عنقه فصرعته ، فأقبل موسى  عليه السلام وهو مصروع فقتله ، وكانت أمه عنق إحدى بنات آدم  وكان مجلسها جريبا من الأرض ، فلما لقي عوج  النقباء  وعلى رأسه حزمة حطب أخذ الاثني عشر وجعلهم في حجزته وانطلق بهم إلى امرأته  ، وقال انظري إلى هؤلاء الذين يزعمون أنهم يريدون قتالنا ، وطرحهم بين  يديها وقال : ألا أطحنهم برجلي؟ فقالت امرأته : لا بل خل عنهم حتى يخبروا  قومهم بما رأوا ، ففعل ذلك .   [ ص: 30 ] 

وروي أنه جعلهم في كمه وأتى بهم إلى الملك فطرحهم بين يديه ، فقال الملك :  ارجعوا فأخبروهم بما رأيتم ، وكان لا يحمل عنقودا من عنبهم إلا خمسة أنفس  منهم في خشبة ، ويدخل في شطر الرمانة إذا نزع منها حبها خمسة أنفس ، فرجع  النقباء وجعلوا يتعرفون أحوالهم ، وقال بعضهم لبعض يا قوم : إنكم إن أخبرتم  بني إسرائيل خبر القوم ارتدوا عن نبي الله ولكن اكتموا ، وأخبروا موسى  وهارون  فيريان رأيهما وأخذ بعضهم على بعضهم الميثاق بذلك ، ثم إنهم نكثوا العهد وجعل كل واحد   [ ص: 31 ] منهم ينهى سبطه عن قتالهم ويخبرهم بما رأى : إلا رجلان فذلك قوله تعالى : " ولقد أخذ الله ميثاق بني إسرائيل وبعثنا منهم اثني عشر نقيبا 

( وقال الله إني معكم   ) ناصركم على عدوكم ، ثم ابتدأ الكلام فقال : ( لئن أقمتم الصلاة   ) يا معشر بني إسرائيل ، ( وآتيتم الزكاة وآمنتم برسلي وعزرتموهم   ) نصرتموهم ، وقيل : ووقرتموهم وعظمتموهم؛ ( وأقرضتم الله قرضا حسنا   ) قيل : هو إخراج الزكاة ، وقيل : هو النفقة على الأهل ، ( لأكفرن عنكم سيئاتكم   ) لأمحون عنكم سيئاتكم ، ( ولأدخلنكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار فمن كفر بعد ذلك منكم فقد ضل سواء السبيل   ) أي : أخطأ قصد السبيل ، يريد طريق [ الحق ] وسواء كل شيء : وسطه .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (116)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 13 إلى الاية20

( فبما نقضهم ميثاقهم لعناهم وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به ولا تزال تطلع على خائنة منهم إلا قليلا منهم فاعف عنهم واصفح إن الله يحب المحسنين   ( 13 ) ( ومن  الذين قالوا إنا نصارى أخذنا ميثاقهم فنسوا حظا مما ذكروا به فأغرينا  بينهم العداوة والبغضاء إلى يوم القيامة وسوف ينبئهم الله بما كانوا يصنعون    ( 14 ) ) 

( فبما نقضهم   ) أي : فبنقضهم ، و " ما " صلة ، ( ميثاقهم ) قال قتادة : نقضوه من وجوه لأنهم كذبوا الرسل الذين جاءوا بعد موسى  وقتلوا أنبياء الله ونبذوا كتابه وضيعوا فرائضه ( لعناهم ) قال [ عطاء    ] أبعدناهم من رحمتنا ، قال الحسن  ومقاتل    : عذبناهم بالمسخ ، ( وجعلنا قلوبهم قاسية   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  قسية بتشديد الياء من غير ألف ، وهما لغتان مثل الذاكية والذكية ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما : قاسية أي : يابسة . وقيل : غليظة لا تلين ، وقيل معناه : إن  قلوبهم ليست بخالصة للإيمان بل إيمانهم مشوب بالكفر والنفاق ، ومنه الدراهم  القاسية وهي الردية المغشوشة . 

( يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه   ) قيل : هو تبديلهم نعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقيل : تحريفهم بسوء التأويل ، ( ونسوا حظا مما ذكروا به   ) أي : وتركوا نصيب أنفسهم مما أمروا به من الإيمان بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وبيان نعته ، ( ولا تزال ) [ يا محمد    ] ( تطلع على خائنة منهم    ) أي : على خيانة ، فاعلة بمعنى المصدر كالكاذبة واللاغية ، وقيل : هو  بمعنى الفاعل والهاء للمبالغة مثل [ رواية ] ونسابة وعلامة وحسابة ، وقيل :  على فرقة خائنة ، قال ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما : على خائنة أي : على معصية ، وكانت خيانتهم نقضهم العهد  ومظاهرتهم المشركين على حرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهمهم بقتله وسمه  ، ونحوهما من خياناتهم التي ظهرت ، ( إلا قليلا منهم ) لم يخونوا ولم  ينقضوا العهد وهم الذين أسلموا من أهل الكتاب ، ( فاعف عنهم واصفح   ) أي : أعرض عنهم ولا تتعرض لهم ، ( إن الله يحب المحسنين )   [ ص: 32 ] وهذا منسوخ بآية السيف . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ومن الذين قالوا إنا نصارى أخذنا ميثاقهم   ) قيل : أراد بهم اليهود والنصارى فاكتفى بذكر أحدهما ، والصحيح أن الآية في النصارى خاصة لأنه قد تقدم ذكر اليهود ، وقال الحسن    : فيه دليل على أنهم نصارى بتسميتهم لا بتسمية الله تعالى ، أخذنا ميثاقهم في التوحيد والنبوة ، ( فنسوا حظا مما ذكروا به فأغرينا بينهم العداوة والبغضاء إلى يوم القيامة   ) بالأهواء المختلفة والجدال في الدين ، قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : يعني بين اليهود والنصارى ، وقال قوم : هم النصارى وحدهم صاروا فرقا ، منهم اليعقوبية  والنسطورية  والملكانية  ، وكل فرقة تكفر الأخرى ، ( وسوف ينبئهم الله بما كانوا يصنعون   ) في الآخرة .
( يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب ويعفو عن كثير قد جاءكم من الله نور وكتاب مبين   ( 15 ) يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه سبل السلام ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور بإذنه ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 16 ) لقد  كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قل فمن يملك من الله شيئا إن  أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السموات  والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير   ( 17 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( يا أهل الكتاب   ) يريد : يا أهل الكتابين ، ( قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم كثيرا مما كنتم تخفون من الكتاب   )   [ ص: 33 ] أي : من التوراة والإنجيل مثل صفة محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم وآية الرجم وغير ذلك ، ( ويعفو عن كثير ) أي : يعرض عن  كثير مما أخفيتم فلا يتعرض له ولا يؤاخذكم به ، ( قد جاءكم من الله نور )  يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقيل : الإسلام ، ( وكتاب مبين ) أي : بين ، وقيل : مبين وهو القرآن . 

( يهدي به الله من اتبع رضوانه    ) رضاه ، ( سبل السلام ) قيل : السلام هو الله عز وجل ، وسبيله دينه الذي  شرع لعباده ، وبعث به رسله ، وقيل : السلام هو السلامة ، كاللذاذ واللذاذة  بمعنى واحد ، والمراد به طرق السلامة ، ( ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور   ) أي : من ظلمات الكفر إلى نور الإيمان ، ( بإذنه ) بتوفيقه وهدايته ، ( ويهديهم إلى صراط مستقيم   ) وهو الإسلام . 

قوله عز وجل : ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم   ) وهم  اليعقوبية من النصارى يقولون المسيح هو الله تعالى ، ( قل فمن يملك من  الله شيئا ) أي : من يقدر أن يدفع من أمر الله شيئا إذا قضاه؟ ( إن أراد أن يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأمه ومن في الأرض جميعا ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما يخلق ما يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير   ) .
( وقالت  اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم بل أنتم  بشر ممن خلق يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما  بينهما وإليه المصير   ( 18 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه   ) قيل : أرادوا أن الله تعالى لنا كالأب في الحنو والعطف ، ونحن كالأبناء له في القرب والمنزلة ، وقال  إبراهيم النخعي     : إن اليهود وجدوا في التوراة يا أبناء أحباري ، فبدلوا يا أبناء أبكاري ،  فمن ذلك قالوا : نحن أبناء الله ، وقيل : معناه نحن أبناء رسل الله .   [ ص: 34 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( قل فلم يعذبكم بذنوبكم ) يريد  إن كان الأمر كما زعمتم أنكم أبناؤه وأحباؤه فإن الأب لا يعذب ولده ،  والحبيب لا يعذب حبيبه ، وأنتم مقرون أنه معذبكم؟ وقيل : فلم يعذبكم أي :  لم عذب من قبلكم بذنوبهم فمسخهم قردة وخنازير؟ ( بل أنتم بشر ممن خلق   ) كسائر بني آدم  مجزيون بالإساءة والإحسان ، ( يغفر لمن يشاء ) فضلا ( ويعذب من يشاء ) عدلا ( ولله ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما وإليه المصير   ) .
( يا  أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا يبين لكم على فترة من الرسل أن تقولوا ما  جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير فقد جاءكم بشير ونذير والله على كل شيء قدير   ( 19 ) وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جعل فيكم أنبياء وجعلكم ملوكا وآتاكم ما لم يؤت أحدا من العالمين   ( 20 ) ) 

( يا أهل الكتاب قد جاءكم رسولنا   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( يبين لكم   ) أعلام الهدى وشرائع الدين ، ( على فترة من الرسل   ) أي انقطاع من الرسل . 

واختلفوا في مدة الفترة بين عيسى  عليه السلام ومحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال أبو عثمان النهدي    : ستمائة سنة ، وقال قتادة    : خمسمائة وستون سنة ، وقال معمر  والكلبي  ، خمسمائة وأربعون سنة وسميت فترة لأن الرسل كانت تترى بعد موسى  عليه السلام من غير انقطاع إلى زمن عيسى  عليه  السلام ، ولم يكن بعد عيسى عليه السلام سوى رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم . (  أن تقولوا ) كيلا تقولوا ، ( ما جاءنا من بشير ولا نذير فقد جاءكم بشير  ونذير والله على كل شيء قدير )   [ ص: 35 ] 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جعل فيكم أنبياء   )   [ أي : منكم أنبياء ] ( وجعلكم ملوكا ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يعني أصحاب خدم وحشم ، قال قتادة    : كانوا أول من ملك الخدم ولم يكن لمن قبلهم خدم . وروي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " كان بنو إسرائيل إذا كان لأحدهم خادم وامرأة ودابة يكتب ملكا "   . 

وقال أبو عبد الرحمن الحبلي    : سمعت  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ، وسأله رجل فقال : ألسنا من فقراء المهاجرين؟ فقال له عبد الله     : ألك امرأة تأوي إليها؟ قال : نعم . قال : ألك مسكن تسكنه؟ قال : نعم ،  قال : فأنت من الأغنياء ، قال : فإن لي خادما ، قال : فأنت من الملوك . 

قال  السدي    : وجعلكم ملوكا أحرارا تملكون أمر أنفسكم بعدما كنتم في أيدي القبط يستعبدونكم ، قال الضحاك    : كانت منازلهم واسعة فيها مياه جارية فمن كان مسكنه واسعا وفيه ماء جار فهو ملك ( وآتاكم ما لم يؤت أحدا من العالمين   ) يعني عالمي زمانكم ، قال مجاهد    : يعني المن والسلوى والحجر وتظليل الغمام .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (117)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 21 إلى الاية26

( يا قوم ادخلوا الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله لكم ولا ترتدوا على أدباركم فتنقلبوا خاسرين   ( 21 ) قالوا يا موسى إن فيها قوما جبارين وإنا لن ندخلها حتى يخرجوا منها فإن يخرجوا منها فإنا داخلون   ( 22 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا قوم ادخلوا الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله لكم   ) اختلفوا في الأرض المقدسة  ، قال مجاهد    : هي الطور وما حوله ، وقال الضحاك : إيليا وبيت المقدس  ، وقال عكرمة   والسدي    : هي أريحاء  ، وقال الكلبي    : هي دمشق  وفلسطين  وبعض الأردن  ، وقال قتادة    : هي الشام   [ ص: 36 ] كلها ، قال كعب    : وجدت في كتاب الله المنزل أن الشام  كنز الله في أرضه [ وبها أكثر ] عباده . 

قوله عز وجل : ( كتب الله لكم ) يعني : كتب في اللوح المحفوظ أنها مساكن لكم ، وقال ابن إسحاق    : وهب الله لكم ، وقيل : جعلها لكم ، وقال  السدي    : أمركم الله بدخولها ، [ وقال قتادة    ] أمروا بها كما أمروا بالصلاة ، أي : فرض عليكم . ( ولا ترتدوا على أدباركم ) أعقابكم بخلاف أمر الله ، ( فتنقلبوا خاسرين ) قال الكلبي    : صعد إبراهيم  عليه السلام جبل لبنان  فقيل له : انظر فما أدركه بصرك فهو مقدس وهو ميراث لذريتك . 

( قالوا يا موسى إن فيها قوما جبارين   ) وذلك أن النقباء الذين خرجوا يتجسسون الأخبار لما رجعوا إلى موسى  وأخبروه بما عاينوا ، قال لهم موسى    : اكتموا شأنهم ولا تخبروا به أحدا من أهل العسكر فيفشلوا ، فأخبر كل رجل منهم قريبه وابن عمه إلا رجلان وفيا بما قال لهما موسى  ، أحدهما يوشع بن نون بن أفرائيم بن يوسف  عليهم السلام فتى موسى  ، والآخر كالب بن يوقنا ختن موسى  عليه السلام على أخته مريم بنت عمران  ، وكان من سبط يهود وهما من النقباء فعلمت جماعة من بني إسرائيل ذلك ورفعوا أصواتهم بالبكاء وقالوا يا ليتنا في أرض مصر  ،  وليتنا نموت في هذه [ البرية ] ولا يدخلنا الله أرضهم فتكون نساؤنا  وأولادنا وأثقالنا غنيمة لهم ، وجعل الرجل يقول لصاحبه : تعال نجعل علينا  رأسا وننصرف إلى مصر ، فذلك قوله تعالى إخبارا عنهم ( قالوا يا موسى إن فيها قوما جبارين وإنا لن ندخلها حتى يخرجوا منها فإن يخرجوا منها فإنا داخلون    ) أصل الجبار : المتعظم الممتنع عن القهر ، يقال : نخلة جبارة إذا كانت  طويلة ممتنعة عن وصول الأيدي إليها ، وسمي أولئك القوم جبارين لامتناعهم  بطولهم وقوة أجسادهم ، وكانوا من العمالقة وبقية قوم عاد ، فلما قال بنو  إسرائيل ما قالوا وهموا بالانصراف إلى مصر خر موسى  وهارون  ساجدين ، وخرق يوشع  وكالب  ثيابهما وهما اللذان أخبر الله تعالى عنهما في قوله تعالى : ( قال رجلان من الذين يخافون   ) .
( قال رجلان من الذين يخافون أنعم الله عليهما ادخلوا عليهم الباب فإذا دخلتموه فإنكم غالبون وعلى الله فتوكلوا إن كنتم مؤمنين   ( 23 ) ) 

( قال رجلان من الذين يخافون   ) أي : يخافون الله تعالى ، قرأ سعيد بن جبير    " يخافون "   [ ص: 37 ] بضم الياء ، وقال : الرجلان كانا من الجبارين فأسلما واتبعا موسى  ، ( أنعم الله عليهما   ) بالتوفيق والعصمة قالا ( ادخلوا عليهم الباب   ) يعني : قرية الجبارين ، ( فإذا دخلتموه فإنكم غالبون   ) لأن الله تعالى منجز وعده ، وإنا رأيناهم وأجسامهم عظيمة وقلوبهم ضعيفة ، فلا تخشوهم ، ( وعلى الله فتوكلوا إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) فأراد بنو إسرائيل أن يرجموهما بالحجارة وعصوهما .
( قالوا  يا موسى إنا لن ندخلها أبدا ما داموا فيها فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا  هاهنا قاعدون قال رب إني لا أملك إلا نفسي وأخي فافرق بيننا وبين القوم  الفاسقين قال فإنها محرمة عليهم أربعين سنة يتيهون في الأرض فلا تأس على  القوم الفاسقين   ( 26 ) ) 

( قالوا يا موسى إنا لن ندخلها أبدا ما داموا فيها فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا ها هنا قاعدون   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا أبو نعيم  أنا إسرائيل  عن مخارق  عن  طارق بن شهاب  قال سمعت ابن مسعود  يقول : لقد شهدت من المقداد بن الأسود  مشهدا لأن أكون صاحبه أحب إلي مما عدل به ، أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يدعو على المشركين ، فقال : لا نقول كما قال قوم موسى  عليه  السلام : اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا ، ولكنا نقاتل عن يمينك وعن شمالك وبين  يديك ومن خلفك ، فرأيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشرق وجهه وسره ما قال .  فلما فعلت بنو إسرائيل ما فعلت من مخالفتهم أمر ربهم وهمهم بيوشع  وكالب  غضب موسى  عليه السلام ودعا عليهم . 

( قال رب إني لا أملك إلا نفسي وأخي    ) [ قيل : معناه وأخي لا يملك إلا نفسه ، وقيل : معناه لا يطيعني إلا  نفسي وأخي ] ( فافرق ) فافصل ، ( بيننا ) قيل : فاقض بيننا ، ( وبين القوم  الفاسقين ) العاصين . 

قال الله تعالى : ( فإنها محرمة عليهم ) قيل : هاهنا تم الكلام ، معناه تلك البلدة محرمة   [ ص: 38 ] عليهم أبدا لم يرد به تحريم تعبد ، وإنما أراد تحريم منع ، فأوحى الله تعالى إلى موسى    : [ بي حلفت ] لأحرمن عليهم دخول الأرض المقدسة  غير عبدي يوشع  وكالب  ،  ولأتيهنهم في هذه البرية ( أربعين سنة ) [ يتيهون ] مكان كل يوم من الأيام  التي تحبسون فيها سنة ، ولألقين جيفهم في هذه القفار ، وأما بنوهم الذين  لم يعملوا الشر فيدخلونها ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فإنها محرمة عليهم أربعين سنة   ) ( يتيهون : ) يتحيرون ، ( في الأرض فلا تأس على القوم الفاسقين    ) أي : لا تحزن على مثل هؤلاء القوم ، فلبثوا أربعين سنة في ستة فراسخ  وهم ستمائة ألف مقاتل ، وكانوا يسيرون كل يوم جادين فإذا أمسوا كانوا في  الموضع الذي ارتحلوا عنه . 

وقيل : إن موسى  وهارون  عليهما  السلام لم يكونا فيهم ، والأصح أنهما كانا فيهم ولم يكن لهما عقوبة إنما  كانت العقوبة لأولئك القوم ، ومات في التيه كل من دخلها ممن جاوز عشرين سنة  غير يوشع  وكالب  ، ولم يدخل أريحاء  أحد ممن قالوا إنا لن ندخلها أبدا فلما هلكوا وانقضت الأربعون سنة ، ونشأت النواشئ من ذراريهم ساروا إلى حرب الجبارين . 

واختلفوا فيمن تولى تلك الحرب وعلى يدي من كان الفتح ، فقال قوم : وإنما فتح موسى  أريحاء وكان يوشع  على مقدمته ، فسار موسى  عليه السلام إليهم فيمن بقي من بني إسرائيل ، فدخلها يوشع  فقاتل الجبابرة ثم دخلها موسى  عليه السلام فأقام فيها ما شاء الله تعالى ، ثم قبضه الله تعالى إليه ، ولا يعلم قبره أحد ، وهذا أصح الأقاويل لاتفاق العلماء أن عوج بن عنق  قتله موسى  عليه السلام . 

وقال الآخرون : إنما قاتل الجبارين يوشع  ولم يسر إليهم إلا بعد موت موسى  عليه السلام ، [ وقالوا : مات موسى    ] وهارون جميعا في التيه .   [ ص: 39 ] 

قصة وفاة هارون  

قال  السدي    : أوحى الله عز وجل إلى موسى  أني متوفي هارون  فأت به جبل كذا وكذا ، فانطلق موسى  وهارون  عليهما  السلام نحو ذلك الجبل فإذا هما بشجرة لم ير مثلها وإذا ببيت مبني وفيه  سرير عليه فرش وإذا فيه ريح طيبة ، فلما نظر هارون إلى ذلك أعجبه ، فقال :  يا موسى  إني أحب أن أنام على هذا السرير قال : فنم عليه ، فقال : إني أخاف أن يأتي رب هذا البيت فيغضب علي ، قال له موسى    : لا ترهب إني أكفيك أمر رب هذا البيت فنم ، قال : يا موسى  نم أنت معي فإن جاء رب البيت غضب علي وعليك جميعا فلما ناما أخذ هارون  الموت فلما وجد منيته قال : يا موسى  خدعتني ، فلما قبض رفع البيت وذهبت تلك الشجرة ورفع السرير به إلى السماء ، فلما رجع موسى  إلى بني إسرائيل وليس معه هارون قالوا : إن موسى  قتل هارون  وحسده لحب بني إسرائيل له ، فقال موسى  عليه  السلام : ويحكم كان أخي فكيف أقتله ، فلما أكثروا عليه قام فصلى ركعتين ثم  دعا الله تعالى ونزل السرير حتى نظروا إليه بين السماء والأرض فصدقوه   . 

وعن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه قال : صعد موسى  وهارون  عليهما السلام الجبل فمات هارون    [ وبقي موسى    ] فقالت بنو إسرائيل لموسى  عليه  السلام أنت قتلته فآذوه فأمر الله الملائكة فحملوه حتى مروا به على بني  إسرائيل وتكلمت الملائكة بموته حتى عرف بنو إسرائيل أنه مات ، فبرأه الله  تعالى مما قالوا ، ثم إن الملائكة حملوه ودفنوه فلم يطلع على موضع قبره أحد  إلا الرخم فجعله الله أصم وأبكم   . 

وقال عمرو بن ميمون    : مات هارون  قبل موت موسى  عليه السلام في التيه ، وكانا قد خرجا إلى بعض الكهوف فمات هارون  ودفنه موسى  وانصرف إلى بني إسرائيل ، فقالوا : قتلته لحبنا إياه ، وكان محببا في بني إسرائيل ، فتضرع موسى  عليه السلام إلى ربه عز وجل فأوحى الله إليه أن انطلق بهم إلى قبره فإني باعثه ، فانطلق بهم إلى قبره [ فناداه موسى    ] فخرج من قبره ينفض رأسه ، فقال : أنا قتلتك؟ قال : لا ولكني مت ، قال : فعد إلى مضجعك ، وانصرفوا .   [ ص: 40 ] 

وأما وفاة موسى  عليه السلام ، قال ابن إسحاق    : كان موسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام قد كره الموت وأعظمه فأراد الله أن يحبب إليه الموت ، فنبأ يوشع بن نون  فكان يغدو ويروح عليه ، قال : فيقول له موسى  عليه السلام يا نبي الله ما أحدث الله إليك؟ [ فيقول له يوشع     : يا نبي الله ألم أصحبك كذا وكذا سنة ، فهل كنت أسألك شيئا مما أحدث  الله إليك ] حتى تكون أنت الذي تبتدئ به وتذكره؟ ولا يذكر له شيئا ، فلما  رأى ذلك كره موسى  الحياة وأحب الموت . 

أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  أنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  قال : أخبرنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " جاء ملك الموت إلى موسى بن عمران  ، فقال له : أجب ربك ، قال : فلطم موسى  عليه  السلام عين ملك الموت ففقأها ، قال : فرجع ملك الموت إلى الله تعالى فقال :  إنك أرسلتني إلى عبد لك لا يريد الموت وقد فقأ عيني قال فرد الله إليه  عينه ، وقال : ارجع إلى عبدي فقل له : الحياة تريد؟ فإن كنت تريد الحياة  فضع يدك على متن ثور ، فما وارت يدك من شعرة فإنك تعيش بها سنة ، قال : ثم  مه؟ قال : ثم تموت ، قال : فالآن من قريب ، رب أدنني من الأرض المقدسة  رمية بحجر ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والله لو أني عنده لأريتكم قبره إلى جنب الطريق عند الكثيب الأحمر "   . 

وقال وهب    : خرج موسى  لبعض  حاجته فمر برهط من الملائكة يحفرون قبرا لم ير شيئا قط أحسن منه ولا مثل  ما فيه من الخضرة والنضرة والبهجة ، فقال لهم : يا ملائكة الله لم تحفرون  هذا القبر؟ قالوا : لعبد كريم على ربه ، فقال : إن هذا العبد من الله لهو  بمنزلة ، ما رأيت كاليوم مضجعا قط ، فقالت الملائكة : يا صفي الله تحب أن  يكون لك؟ قال : وددت ، قالوا : فانزل واضطجع فيه وتوجه إلى ربك ، قال :  فاضطجع فيه وتوجه إلى ربه ثم تنفس أسهل تنفس فقبض الله تبارك وتعالى روحه ،  ثم سوت عليه الملائكة . 

وقيل : إن ملك الموت أتاه بتفاحة من الجنة فشمها فقبض روحه . 

وكان عمر موسى  مائة وعشرين سنة فلما مات موسى  عليه السلام وانقضت الأربعون سنة بعث   [ ص: 41 ] الله يوشع  نبيا فأخبرهم أن الله قد أمره بقتال الجبابرة ، فصدقوه وتابعوه فتوجه ببني إسرائيل إلى أريحاء  ومعه تابوت الميثاق ، فأحاط بمدينة أريحاء  ستة أشهر ، فلما كان السابع نفخوا في القران وضج الشعب ضجة واحدة فسقط سور المدينة  ،  ودخلوا فقاتلوا الجبارين وهزموهم وهجموا عليهم يقتلونهم ، وكانت العصابة  من بني إسرائيل يجتمعون على عنق الرجل يضربونها حتى يقطعونها ، فكان القتال  يوم الجمعة فبقيت منهم بقية وكادت الشمس تغرب وتدخل ليلة السبت ، فقال :  اللهم اردد الشمس علي وقال للشمس : إنك في طاعة الله سبحانه وتعالى وأنا في  طاعته فسأل الشمس أن تقف والقمر أن يقيم حتى ينتقم من أعداء الله تعالى  قبل دخول السبت ، فردت عليه الشمس وزيدت في النهار ساعة حتى قتلهم أجمعين ،  وتتبع ملوك الشام  فاستباح منهم أحدا وثلاثين ملكا حتى غلب على جميع أرض الشام  ، وصارت الشام  كلها لبني إسرائيل وفرق عماله في نواحيها وجمع الغنائم ، فلم تنزل النار ، فأوحى الله إلى يوشع  أن  فيها غلولا فمرهم فليبايعوا فبايعوه فالتصقت يد رجل منهم بيده فقال : هلم  ما عندك فأتاه برأس ثور من ذهب مكلل بالياقوت والجواهر كان قد غله ، فجعله  في القربان وجعل الرجل معه فجاءت النار فأكلت الرجل والقربان ، ثم مات يوشع  ودفن في جبل أفرائيم  ، وكان عمره مائة وستا وعشرين سنة ، وتدبيره أمر بني إسرائيل من بعد موسى  عليه السلام سبعا وعشرين سنة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (118)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 27 إلى الاية31


( واتل عليهم نبأ ابني آدم بالحق إذ قربا قربانا فتقبل من أحدهما ولم يتقبل من الآخر قال لأقتلنك قال إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين   ( 27 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( واتل عليهم نبأ ابني آدم بالحق   ) وهما هابيل  وقابيل  ويقال له قابين ، ( إذ قربا قربانا   ) وكان سبب قربانهما على ما ذكره أهل العلم أن حواء كانت تلد لآدم  عليه السلام في كل بطن غلاما وجارية ، وكان جميع ما ولدته أربعين ولدا في عشرين بطنا أولهم قابيل  وتوأمته أقليما  ، وآخرهم عبد المغيث  وتوأمته أمة المغيث  ، ثم بارك الله عز وجل في نسل آدم  عليه السلام ، قال ابن عباس    : لم يمت آدم  حتى بلغ ولده وولد ولده أربعين ألفا . 

واختلفوا في مولد قابيل  وهابيل  ، فقال بعضهم : غشي آدم  حواء  بعد مهبطهما إلى الأرض بمائة سنة ، فولدت له قابيل  وتوأمته أقليما  في بطن واحد ، ثم ولدت هابيل  وتوأمته لبودا  في بطن .   [ ص: 42 ] 

وقال محمد بن إسحاق  عن بعض أهل العلم بالكتاب الأول : إن آدم  كان يغشى حواء  في الجنة قبل أن يصيب الخطيئة ، فحملت فيها بقابيل  وتوأمته أقليما  ، فلم تجد عليهما وحما ولا وصبا ولا طلقا حتى ولدتهما ، ولم تر معهما دما فلما هبط إلى الأرض تغشاها فحملت بهابيل  وتوأمته ، فوجدت عليهما الوحم والوصب والطلق والدم ، وكان آدم  إذا  شب أولاده يزوج غلام هذا البطن جارية بطن أخرى ، فكان الرجل منهم يتزوج  أية أخواته شاء إلا توأمته التي ولدت معه لأنه لم يكن يومئذ نساء إلا  أخواتهم ، فلما ولد قابيل  وتوأمته أقليما  ثم هابيل  وتوأمته لبودا ، وكان بينهما سنتان في قول الكلبي  وأدركوا ، أمر الله تعالى آدم عليه السلام أن ينكح قابيل  لبودا  أخت هابيل  وينكح هابيل  أقليما أخت قابيل  ، وكانت أخت قابيل  أحسن من أخت هابيل  ، فذكر ذلك آدم  لولده فرضي هابيل  وسخط قابيل  ،  وقال : هي أختي أنا أحق بها ، ونحن من [ ولادة ] الجنة وهما من [ ولادة ]  الأرض ، فقال له أبوه : إنها لا تحل لك فأبى أن يقبل ذلك ، وقال : إن الله  لم يأمره بهذا وإنما هو من رأيه ، فقال لهما آدم  عليه  السلام : فقربا قربانا فأيكما يقبل قربانه فهو أحق بها ، وكانت القرابين  إذا كانت مقبولة نزلت نار من السماء بيضاء فأكلتها ، وإذا لم تكن مقبولة لم  تنزل النار وأكلته الطير والسباع ، فخرجا ليقربا [ قربانا ] وكان قابيل  صاحب زرع فقرب صبرة من الطعام من أردأ زرعه وأضمر في نفسه ما أبالي أيقبل مني أم لا ، لا يتزوج أختي أبدا ، وكان هابيل  صاحب غنم فعمد إلى أحسن كبش في غنمه فقرب به وأضمر في نفسه رضا الله عز وجل فوضعا قربانهما أعلى الجبل ، ثم دعا آدم  عليه السلام فنزلت نار من السماء وأكلت قربان هابيل  ولم تأكل قربان قابيل  فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( فتقبل من أحدهما   ) [ يعني هابيل    ] ( ولم يتقبل من الآخر   ) يعني : قابيل  فنزلوا على الجبل وقد غضب قابيل  لرد قربانه وكان يضمر الحسد في نفسه إلى أن أتى آدم  مكة  لزيارة البيت ، فلما غاب آدم أتى قابيل  هابيل  وهو في غنمه ، ( قال لأقتلنك    ) قال : ولم؟ قال : لأن الله تعالى قبل قربانك ورد قرباني ، وتنكح أختي  الحسناء وأنكح أختك الدميمة ، فيتحدث الناس أنك خير مني ويفتخر ولدك على  ولدي ، ( قال ) هابيل    : وما ذنبي؟ ( إنما يتقبل الله من المتقين   ) .
[ ص: 43 ]   ( لئن بسطت إلي يدك لتقتلني ما أنا بباسط يدي إليك لأقتلك إني أخاف الله رب العالمين   ( 28 ) إني أريد أن تبوء بإثمي وإثمك فتكون من أصحاب النار وذلك جزاء الظالمين فطوعت له نفسه قتل أخيه فقتله فأصبح من الخاسرين   ( 30 ) ) 

( لئن بسطت   ) أي : مددت ، ( إلي يدك لتقتلني ما أنا بباسط يدي إليك لأقتلك إني أخاف الله رب العالمين   ) قال عبد الله بن عمر    : وايم الله إن كان المقتول لأشد الرجلين ولكن منعه التحرج أن يبسط إلى أخيه يده ، وهذا في شرع آدم  جائز لمن أريد قتله أن ينقاد ويستسلم طلبا للأجر كما فعل عثمان  رضي الله عنه ، قال مجاهد    : كتب عليهم في ذلك الوقت إذا أراد رجل قتل رجل أن لا يمتنع ويصبر . 

( إني أريد أن تبوء ) ترجع ، وقيل : تحتمل ، ( بإثمي وإثمك ) أي : بإثم  قتلي إلى إثمك ، أي : إثم معاصيك التي عملت من قبل ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين  . وروى ابن أبي نجيح  عن مجاهد  قال  : معناه إني أريد أن يكون عليك خطيئتي التي عملتها أنا إذا قتلتني وإثمك  فتبوء بخطيئتي ودمي جميعا ، وقيل : معناه أن ترجع بإثم قتلي وإثم معصيتك  التي لم يتقبل لأجلها قربانك ، أو إثم حسدك . 

فإن قيل : كيف قال إني أريد أن تبوء بإثمي وإثمك ، وإرادة القتل والمعصية  لا تجوز؟ قيل ليس ذلك بحقيقة إرادة ولكنه لما علم أنه يقتله لا محالة وطن  نفسه على الاستسلام طلبا للثواب فكأنه صار مريدا لقتله مجازا ، وإن لم يكن  مريدا حقيقة ، وقيل : معناه إني أريد أن تبوء بعقاب قتلي فتكون إرادة صحيحة  ، لأنها موافقة لحكم الله عز وجل ، فلا يكون هذا إرادة للقتل ، بل لموجب  القتل من الإثم والعقاب ، ( فتكون من أصحاب النار وذلك جزاء الظالمين ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( فطوعت له نفسه   ) أي : طاوعته وشايعته وعاونته ، ( قتل أخيه   ) أي في قتل أخيه ، [ وقال مجاهد    : فشجعته ، وقال قتادة    : فزينت له نفسه ، وقال يمان    : سهلت له نفسه ذلك ، أي : جعلته سهلا ] تقديره : صورت له نفسه أن قتل أخيه طوع له أي سهل عليه ، فقتله فلما قصد قابيل  قتل هابيل  لم يدر كيف يقتله ، قال  ابن جريج    : فتمثل له إبليس وأخذ طيرا فوضع رأسه على حجر ثم شدخ رأسه بحجر آخر وقابيل  ينظر إليه فعلمه القتل ، فرضخ قابيل  رأس هابيل  بين   [ ص: 44 ] حجرين قيل : قتل وهو مستسلم ، وقيل : اغتاله وهو في النوم فشدخ رأسه فقتله ، وذلك قوله تعالى : ( فقتله فأصبح من الخاسرين   ) وكان لهابيل  يوم قتل عشرون سنة . 

واختلفوا في موضع قتله [ قيل : بالبصرة  في موضع المسجد الأعظم فاسود جسم القاتل وسأله آدم  عليه السلام عن أخيه فقال لم أكن عليه وكيلا فقال : بل قتلته ولذلك اسود جسدك ، مكث آدم  مائة سنة لم يضحك قط منذ قتله ] . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : على جبل [ ثور    ] وقيل عند عقبة حراء  ، فلما قتله تركه بالعراء ولم يدر ما يصنع به لأنه كان أول ميت على وجه الأرض من بني آدم ،  وقصدته السباع ، فحمله في جراب على ظهره أربعين يوما ، وقال ابن عباس     : سنة ، حتى أروح ، وعكفت عليه الطير والسباع تنتظر متى يرمى به فتأكله ،  فبعث الله غرابين فاقتتلا فقتل أحدهما صاحبه ثم حفر له بمنقاره وبرجله حتى  مكن له ثم ألقاه في الحفرة وواراه ، وقابيل ينظر إليه ، فذلك قوله تعالى :  ( فبعث الله غرابا يبحث في الأرض ليريه كيف يواري سوأة أخيه   ) .
( فبعث  الله غرابا يبحث في الأرض ليريه كيف يواري سوأة أخيه قال يا ويلتا أعجزت  أن أكون مثل هذا الغراب فأواري سوأة أخي فأصبح من النادمين   ( 31 ) ) 

( فبعث الله غرابا يبحث في الأرض ليريه كيف يواري سوأة أخيه ) فلما رأى قابيل  ذلك قال : يا ويلتا ، كلمة تحسر فقيل لما رأى الدفن من الغراب أنه أكبر علما منه وأن ما فعله كان جهلا فندم وتحسر ( قال يا ويلتا أعجزت أن أكون مثل هذا الغراب فأواري سوأة أخي   ) أي : جيفته ، وقيل : عورته لأنه قد سلب ثيابه ، ( فأصبح من النادمين    ) على حمله على عاتقه لا على قتله ، وقيل : على فراق أخيه ، وقيل : ندم  لقلة النفع بقتله فإنه أسخط والديه ، وما انتفع بقتله شيئا ولم يكن ندمه  على القتل وركوب الذنب . 

قال عبد المطلب بن عبد الله بن حنطب    : لما قتل ابن آدم  أخاه رجفت الأرض بما عليها سبعة أيام ثم شربت الأرض دمه كما يشرب الماء ، فناداه آدم  أين أخوك هابيل؟  قال : ما أدري ما كنت عليه   [ ص: 45 ] رقيبا  ، فقال الله تعالى : إن دم أخيك ليناديني من الأرض ، فلم قتلت أخاك؟ قال :  فأين دمه إن كنت قتلته؟ فحرم الله عز وجل على الأرض يومئذ أن تشرب دما  بعده أبدا   . 

وقال مقاتل بن سليمان  عن الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لما قتل قابيل  هابيل  وآدم  عليه السلام بمكة اشتاك الشجر وتغيرت الأطعمة وحمضت الفواكه ، وأمر الماء واغبرت الأرض ، فقال آدم  عليه السلام : قد حدث في الأرض حدث ، فأتى الهند  فإذا قابيل  قد قتل هابيل  فأنشأ يقول وهو أول من قال الشعر : 
**تغيرت البلاد ومن عليها فوجه الأرض مغبر قبيح     تغير كل ذي لون وطعم 
وقل بشاشة الوجه الصبيح* *

وروي : المليح . 

وروي عن  ميمون بن مهران  عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال : من قال إن آدم  عليه السلام قال شعرا فقد كذب ، إن محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم والأنبياء كلهم عليهم السلام في النهي عن الشعر سواء ، ولكن لما قتل قابيل  هابيل  رثاه آدم  وهو سرياني ، فلما قال آدم  مرثيته قال لشيث     : يا بني إنك وصي احفظ هذا الكلام ليتوارث فيرق الناس عليه ، لم يزل ينقل  حتى وصل إلى يعرب بن قحطان ، وكان يتكلم بالعربية والسريانية وهو أول من  خط بالعربية ، وكان يقول الشعر فنظر في المرثية فرد المقدم إلى المؤخر  والمؤخر إلى المقدم ، فوزنه شعرا وزاد فيه أبياتا منها : 
**وما لي لا أجود بسكب دمع     وهابيل  تضمنه الضريح 
أرى طول الحياة علي غما     فهل أنا من حياتي مستريح 
**

فلما مضى من عمر آدم  عليه السلام مائة وثلاثون سنة ، وذلك بعد قتل هابيل  بخمس سنين ولدت له حواء  شيثا  ، وتفسيره : هبة الله ، يعني إنه خلف من هابيل  علمه الله تعالى ساعات الليل والنهار ، وعلمه عبادة الخلق في كل ساعة منها ، وأنزل عليه خمسين صحيفة فصار وصي آدم  وولي عهده ، وأما قابيل  فقيل له اذهب طريدا شريدا فزعا مرعوبا لا تأمن من تراه ، فأخذ بيد أخته أقليما وهرب بها إلى عدن  من أرض اليمن  ، فأتاه إبليس  فقال له إنما أكلت النار قربان هابيل  لأنه  كان يعبد النار فانصب أنت نارا أيضا تكون لك ولعقبك ، فبنى بيتا للنار فهو  أول من عبد النار ، وكان لا يمر به أحد إلا رماه ، فأقبل ابن له أعمى ومعه  ابن له ، فقال ابنه : هذا أبوك قابيل  ،  فرمى الأعمى أباه فقتله ، فقال ابن الأعمى : قتلت أباك؟ فرفع يده فلطم  ابنه ، فمات فقال الأعمى : ويل لي قتلت أبي برميتي وقتلت ابني بلطمتي .   [ ص: 46 ] 

وقال مجاهد    : فعلقت إحدى رجلي قابيل  إلى فخذها وساقها وعلقت من يومئذ إلى يوم القيامة ووجهه إلى الشمس ما دارت عليه ، في الصيف حظيرة من نار وفي الشتاء حظيرة من ثلج . 

قال : واتخذ أولاد قابيل  آلات  اللهو من اليراع والطبول والمزامير والعيدان والطنابير ، وانهمكوا في  اللهو وشرب الخمر وعبادة النار والزنا والفواحش حتى غرقهم الله بالطوفان  أيام نوح  عليه السلام ، وبقي نسل شيث    . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا عمر بن حفص بن غياث  ثنا أبي ثنا الأعمش  حدثني عبد الله بن مرة  عن مسروق  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تقتل نفس ظلما إلا كان على ابن آدم الأول كفل من دمها لأنه أول من سن القتل   " . 
**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (119)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 32 إلى الاية34

( من  أجل ذلك كتبنا على بني إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس أو فساد في الأرض  فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ومن أحياها فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا ولقد جاءتهم  رسلنا بالبينات ثم إن كثيرا منهم بعد ذلك في الأرض لمسرفون   ( 32 ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( من أجل ذلك ) قرأ أبو جعفر  من  اجل ذلك بكسر النون موصولا وقراءة العامة بجزم النون ، أي : من جراء ذلك  القاتل وجنايته ، يقال : أجل يأجل أجلا إذا جنى ، مثل أخذ يأخذ أخذا ، ( كتبنا على بني إسرائيل أنه من قتل نفسا بغير نفس   ) قتلها فيقاد منه ، ( أو فساد في الأرض ) يريد بغير نفس وبغير فساد في الأرض من كفر أو زنا أو قطع طريق ، أو نحو ذلك ( فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا   ) اختلفوا في تأويلها ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في رواية عكرمة    : من قتل نبيا أو إماما عدلا فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ، ومن شد عضد نبي أو إمام عدل فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا . 

قال مجاهد     : من قتل نفسا محرمة يصلى النار بقتلها ، كما يصلاها لو قتل الناس جميعا "  ومن أحياها " : من سلم من قتلها فقد سلم من قتل الناس جميعا   .   [ ص: 47 ] 

قال قتادة    : عظم الله أجرها وعظم وزرها ، معناه من استحل قتل مسلم بغير حق فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا في الإثم لأنهم لا يسلمون منه ، ( ومن أحياها   ) وتورع عن قتلها ، ( فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا   ) [ في الثواب لسلامتهم منه . قال الحسن     : فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ] يعني : أنه يجب عليه من القصاص بقتلها مثل  الذي يجب عليه لو قتل الناس جميعا ، ومن أحياها : أي عفى عمن وجب عليه  القصاص له فلم يقتله فكأنما أحيا الناس جميعا ، قال سليمان بن علي  قلت للحسن    : يا أبا سعيد    : هي لنا كما كانت لبني إسرائيل؟ قال : إي والذي لا إله غيره ما كانت دماء بني إسرائيل أكرم على الله من دمائنا ، ( ولقد جاءتهم رسلنا بالبينات ثم إن كثيرا منهم بعد ذلك في الأرض لمسرفون   )
( إنما  جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا أن يقتلوا أو  يصلبوا أو تقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف أو ينفوا من الأرض ذلك لهم خزي في  الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   ( 33 ) ) 

( إنما جزاء الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا   ) الآية . قال الضحاك    : نزلت في قوم من أهل الكتاب كان بينهم وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد ، فنقضوا العهد وقطعوا السبيل وأفسدوا في الأرض . 

وقال الكلبي    : نزلت في قوم هلال بن عويمر  ، وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وادع هلال بن عويمر وهو أبو بردة الأسلمي  على أن لا يعينه ولا يعين عليه ، ومن مر بهلال بن عويمر  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو آمن لا يهاج ، فمر قوم من بني كنانة  يريدون الإسلام بناس من أسلم من قوم هلال بن عويمر  ، ولم يكن هلال  شاهدا [ فشدوا ] عليهم فقتلوهم وأخذوا أموالهم فنزل جبريل  عليه السلام بالقضاء فيهم ، وقال سعيد بن جبير    : نزلت في ناس من عرينة  وعكل  أتوا  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبايعوه على الإسلام وهم كذبة فبعثهم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلى إبل الصدقة ، فارتدوا وقتلوا الراعي واستاقوا الإبل .    [ ص: 48 ] 

[ أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا علي بن عبد الله  ثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ثنا الأوزاعي  حدثني  يحيى بن أبي كثير  حدثني أبو قلابة الجرمي    ] عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه قال : قدم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفر من عكل  فأسلموا  واجتووا المدينة فأمرهم [ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] أن يأتوا إبل الصدقة  فيشربوا من أبوالها وألبانها ، ففعلوا فصحوا فارتدوا وقتلوا رعاتها  واستاقوا الإبل ، فبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في آثارهم ، فأتي بهم فقطع  أيديهم وأرجلهم وسمل أعينهم ثم لم يحسمهم حتى ماتوا   . 

ورواه أيوب  عن أبي قلابة  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه قال : فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم ثم أمر بمسامير فكحلهم بها وطرحهم بالحرة يستسقون فما يسقون حتى ماتوا ، قال أبو قلابة    : قتلوا وسرقوا وحاربوا الله ورسوله وسعوا في الأرض فسادا [ وهو المراد من قوله تعالى : " ويسعون في الأرض فسادا ] . 

واختلفوا في حكم هؤلاء العرنيين    : فقال بعضهم : هي منسوخة لأن المثلة لا تجوز ، وقال بعضهم : حكمه ثابت إلا السمل [ والمثلة ] وروى قتادة  عن ابن سيرين  أن ذلك كان قبل أن [ ينزل الحد ] وقال أبو الزناد    : فلما فعل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك بهم أنزل الله الحدود ونهاه عن المثلة فلم يعد . 

وعن قتادة  قال : بلغنا أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ذلك كان يحث على الصدقة وينهى عن المثلة وقال سليمان التيمي  عن أنس    : إنما سمل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعين أولئك لأنهم سملوا أعين الرعاة   . وقال الليث بن سعد     : نزلت هذه الآية معاتبة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتعليما منه إياه  عقوبتهم ، وقال : إنما جزاؤهم هذا لا المثلة ، ولذلك ما قام النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم خطيبا إلا نهى عن المثلة . 

واختلفوا في المحاربين الذين يستحقون هذا الحد ، فقال قوم : هم الذين يقطعون الطريق ويحملون السلاح ، والمكابرون في الأمصار ، وهو قول الأوزاعي   ومالك   والليث بن سعد   والشافعي  رحمهم الله .   [ ص: 49 ] 

وقال قوم : المكابرون في الأمصار ليس لهم حكم المحاربين في استحقاق هذه الحدود وهو قول أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه . 

وعقوبة المحاربين ما  ذكر الله سبحانه وتعالى : ( أن يقتلوا أو يصلبوا أو تقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم  من خلاف أو ينفوا من الأرض ) فذهب قوم إلى أن الإمام بالخيار في أمر  المحاربين بين القتل والقطع والصلب ، [ والنفي ] كما هو ظاهر الآية ، وهو  قول  سعيد بن المسيب  والحسن  والنخعي  ومجاهد    . 

وذهب الأكثرون إلى أن هذه العقوبات على ترتيب الجرائم لا على التخيير ، [ لما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنا الربيع  أنا  الشافعي  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد  عن صالح مولى التوأمة    ] عن ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما في قطاع الطريق إذا قتلوا وأخذوا المال قتلوا وصلبوا ، وإذا  قتلوا ولم يأخذوا المال قتلوا ولم يصلبوا ، وإذا أخذوا المال ولم يقتلوا  قطعت أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف ، فإذا أخافوا السبيل ولم يأخذوا مالا نفوا من  الأرض   . 

وهو قول قتادة   والأوزاعي   والشافعي  وأصحاب الرأي رحمهم الله تعالى . 

[ وإذا قتل قاطع الطريق يقتل  ] حتما حتى لا يسقط بعفو ولي الدم ، وإذا أخذ من المال نصابا وهو ربع  دينار تقطع يده اليمنى ورجله اليسرى ، وإذا قتل وأخذ المال يقتل ويصلب . 

واختلفوا في كيفيته : فظاهر مذهب  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه أن يقتل ثم يصلب وقيل : يصلب حيا ثم يطعن حتى يموت مصلوبا ، وهو قول الليث بن سعد  ، وقيل : يصلب ثلاثة أيام حيا ثم ينزل فيقتل ، وإذا أخاف السبيل ينفى . 

واختلفوا في النفي   : فذهب قوم إلى أن الإمام يطلبه ففي كل بلدة يوجد ينفى عنه ، وهو قول سعيد بن جبير   وعمر بن عبد العزيز  ، وقيل : يطلب لتقام الحدود عليه ، وهو قول ابن عباس  والليث بن   [ ص: 50 ] سعد  ، وبه قال  الشافعي    : وقال أهل الكوفة : النفي هو الحبس ، وهو نفي من الأرض ، وقال محمد بن جرير    : ينفى من بلده إلى غيره ويحبس في السجن [ في البلد الذي نفي إليه حتى تظهر توبته . كان  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه أول من حبس في السجون ] وقال : أحبسه حتى أعلم منه التوبة ، ولا  أنفيه إلى بلد فيؤذيهم ، ( ذلك ) الذي ذكرت من الحد ، ( لهم خزي ) عذاب  وهوان وفضيحة ، ( في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم ) .
( إلا الذين تابوا من قبل أن تقدروا عليهم فاعلموا أن الله غفور رحيم   ( 34 ) ) 

( إلا الذين تابوا من قبل أن تقدروا عليهم فاعلموا أن الله غفور رحيم    ) فمن ذهب إلى أن الآية نزلت في الكفار ، قال معناه : إلا الذين تابوا من  شركهم وأسلموا قبل القدرة عليهم فلا سبيل عليهم بشيء من الحدود ولا تبعة  عليهم فيما أصابوا في حال الكفر من دم أو مال ، وأما المسلمون المحاربون  فمن [ تاب ] منهم قبل القدرة عليهم وهو قبل أن يظفر به الإمام تسقط عنه كل  عقوبة وجبت حقا لله ، ولا يسقط ما كان من حقوق العباد فإن كان قد قتل في  قطع الطريق يسقط عنه بالتوبة قبل القدرة عليه تحتم القتل ، ويبقى عليه  القصاص لولي القتيل فإن شاء عفا عنه وإن شاء استوفاه ، وإن كان قد أخذ  المال يسقط عنه [ القطع ] وإن كان قد جمع بينهما يسقط عنه تحتم القتل  والصلب ، ويجب ضمان المال وهو قول  الشافعي  رضي الله عنه . 

وقال بعضهم : إذا جاء تائبا قبل القدرة عليه لا يكون لأحد عليه تبعة في دم ولا مال إلا أن يوجد معه مال بعينه فيرده إلى صاحبه . 

وروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه في حارثة بن يزيد  كان خرج محاربا فسفك الدماء وأخذ المال ، ثم جاء تائبا قبل أن يقدر عليه فلم يجعل علي  رضي  الله عنه عليه تبعة [ في دم ولا مال ، إلا أن يوجد معه مال فيرد إلى صاحبه  ] أما من تاب بعد القدرة عليه فلا يسقط عنه شيء منها   . 

وقيل : كل عقوبة تجب حقا لله عز وجل من عقوبات قطع الطريق وقطع السرقة وحد الزنا والشرب تسقط بالتوبة بكل حال ، والأكثرون على أنها لا تسقط .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (120)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 35 إلى الاية41


( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وابتغوا إليه الوسيلة وجاهدوا في سبيله لعلكم تفلحون   ( 35 ) إن الذين كفروا لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه ليفتدوا به من عذاب يوم القيامة ما تقبل منهم ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 36 ) ( يريدون أن يخرجوا من النار وما هم بخارجين منها ولهم عذاب مقيم   ( 37 ) والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم   ( 38 ) ) 

( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وابتغوا   ) اطلبوا ، ( إليه الوسيلة ) أي : القربة ، فعيلة من توسل إلى فلان بكذا ، أي : تقرب إليه وجمعها وسائل ، ( وجاهدوا في سبيله لعلكم تفلحون   ) [ تلخيصه : امتثلوا أمر الله تنجوا ] . 

( إن الذين كفروا لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه ليفتدوا به من عذاب يوم القيامة ما تقبل منهم   ) أخبر أن الكافر لو ملك الدنيا كلها ومثلها معها ثم فدى بذلك نفسه من العذاب لم يقبل منه ذلك الفداء ، ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) 

( يريدون أن يخرجوا من النار وما هم بخارجين منها   ) فيه وجهان ، أحدهما : أنهم يقصدون ويطلبون المخرج منها ، كما قال الله تعالى : " كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها   " ( الحج - 22 ) والثاني : أنهم يتمنون ذلك بقلوبهم ، كما قال الله تعالى إخبارا عنهم : " ربنا أخرجنا منها   " ( المؤمنون - 107 ( ولهم عذاب مقيم   ) 

( والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما   ) أراد به أيمانهما ، وكذلك هو في مصحف  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه . 

وحكمه أن من سرق نصابا من المال من حرز لا شبهة له فيه تقطع يده اليمنى من الرسغ ، ولا يجب القطع في سرقة ما دون النصاب عند عامة أهل العلم ، حكي عن ابن الزبير  أنه كان يقطع في الشيء القليل ، وعامة العلماء على خلافه .   [ ص: 52 ] 

واختلفوا في القدر الذي يقطع فيه : فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه لا يقطع في أقل من ربع دينار ، فإن سرق ربع دينار أو متاعا قيمته ربع دينار يقطع ، وهو قول أبي بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  رضي الله تعالى عنهم ، وبه قال عمر بن عبد العزيز   والأوزاعي   والشافعي  رحمهم الله ، لما أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الكسائي  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنا الربيع  أنا  الشافعي  أنا ابن عيينة  عن ابن شهاب  عن عروة  عن عائشة  رضي الله تعالى عنها أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " القطع في ربع دينار فصاعدا "   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن الشيرزي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن نافع  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله تعالى عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قطع سارقا في مجن ثمنه ثلاثة دراهم   . 

وروي عن عثمان  أنه قطع سارقا في أترجة قومت بثلاثة دراهم من صرف اثني عشر درهما بدينار   . وهذا قول مالك  رحمه الله تعالى أنه يقطع في ثلاثة دراهم . 

وذهب قوم إلى أنه لا تقطع في أقل من دينار أو عشرة دراهم ، يروى ذلك عن ابن مسعود  رضي الله تعالى عنه ، وإليه ذهب  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي . 

وقال قوم لا يقطع إلا في خمسة دراهم يروى ذلك عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه وبه قال  ابن أبي ليلى  ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا عمر بن حفص بن غياث  أخبرني أبي أنا الأعمش  قال : سمعت أبا صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لعن الله السارق يسرق البيضة فتقطع يده ، ويسرق الحبل فتقطع يده " وقال الأعمش    : كانوا يرون أنه بيض الحديد والحبل . يرون أن منها ما يساوي دراهم . 

ويحتج بهذا الحديث من يرى القطع في الشيء القليل ، وهو عند الأكثرين محمول على ما قاله الأعمش  لحديث عائشة  رضي الله عنها   " وإذا سرق شيئا من غير حرز كثمر في حائط لا   [ ص: 53 ] حارس له أو حيوان في برية لا حافظ له ، أو متاع في بيت منقطع عن البيوت لا قطع عليه " . 

وروي عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :   " لا قطع في ثمر معلق ولا في حريسة جبل فإذا آواه المراح أو الجرين فالقطع فيما بلغ ثمن المجن "   . 

وروي عن  ابن جريج  عن  أبي الزبير  عن جابر  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " ليس على خائن ولا منتهب ولا مختلس قطع "   . 

وإذا سرق مالا له فيه شبهة كالعبد  يسرق من مال سيده أو الولد يسرق من مال والده أو الوالد يسرق من مال ولده  أو أحد الشريكين يسرق من مال المشترك شيئا : لا قطع عليه . 

وإذا سرق السارق أول مرة تقطع يده اليمنى من الكوع ، ثم إذا سرق ثانيا تقطع رجله اليسرى من مفصل القدم . 

واختلفوا فيما إذا سرق ثالثا : فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه تقطع يده اليسرى ، ثم  إذا سرق رابعا تقطع رجله اليمنى ، ثم إذا سرق بعده شيئا يعزر ويحبس حتى  تظهر توبته ، وهو المروي عن  أبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه وهو قول قتادة  ، وبه قال مالك   والشافعي  لما روي عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال   " في السارق يسرق إن سرق فاقطعوا يده ، ثم إن سرق فاقطعوا رجله ، ثم إن سرق فاقطعوا يده ، ثم إن سرق فاقطعوا رجله "   . 

وذهب قوم إلى أنه إن سرق ثالثا بعدما قطعت يده اليمنى ورجله اليسرى لا يقطع بل يحبس ، وروي ذلك عن علي  رضي الله عنه ، وقال : " إني لأستحي أن لا أدع له يدا يستنجي بها ولا رجلا   [ ص: 54 ] يمشي بها " وهو قول الشعبي  والنخعي  ، وبه قال الأوزاعي  وأحمد  وأصحاب الرأي    . قوله تعالى : ( جزاء بما كسبا   ) نصب على الحال والقطع . ومثله : ( نكالا ) أي : عقوبة ، ( من الله والله عزيز حكيم   ) .
( فمن تاب من بعد ظلمه وأصلح فإن الله يتوب عليه إن الله غفور رحيم   ( 39 ) ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السموات والأرض يعذب من يشاء ويغفر لمن يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير   ( 40 ) يا  أيها الرسول لا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر من الذين قالوا آمنا  بأفواههم ولم تؤمن قلوبهم ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب سماعون لقوم آخرين  لم يأتوك يحرفون الكلم من بعد مواضعه يقولون إن أوتيتم هذا فخذوه وإن لم  تؤتوه فاحذروا ومن يرد الله فتنته فلن تملك له من الله شيئا أولئك الذين لم  يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   ( 41 ) ) 

( فمن تاب من بعد ظلمه ) أي : سرقته ، ( وأصلح ) العمل ، ( فإن الله يتوب  عليه إن الله غفور رحيم ) هذا فيما بينه وبين الله تعالى ، فأما القطع فلا  يسقط عنه بالتوبة عند الأكثرين ، قال مجاهد    : قطع السارق توبته ، فإذا قطع حصلت التوبة ، والصحيح أن القطع للجزاء على الجناية ، كما قال : ( جزاء بما كسبا   ) فلا بد من التوبة بعد ، وتوبته الندم على ما مضى والعزم على تركه في المستقبل ، وإذا قطع السارق يجب عليه غرم ما سرق من المال عند أكثر أهل العلم ، وقال  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي     : لا غرم عليه ، وبالاتفاق إن كان المسروق باقيا عنده يسترد وتقطع يده  لأن القطع حق الله تعالى والغرم حق العبد ، فلا يمنع أحدهما الآخر ،  كاسترداد العين .   [ ص: 55 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( ألم تعلم أن الله له ملك السموات والأرض   ) الخطاب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد به الجميع ، وقيل : معناه ألم تعلم أيها الإنسان فيكون خطابا لكل أحد من الناس ، ( يعذب من يشاء ويغفر لمن يشاء   ) قال  السدي  والكلبي    : يعذب من يشاء : من مات على كفره ، ويغفر لمن يشاء الكبيرة ، من تاب من كفره ، وقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - يعذب من يشاء على الصغيرة ، ويغفر لمن يشاء على الكبيرة ، ( والله على كل شيء قدير   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الرسول لا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر   ) أي : في موالاة الكفار فإنهم لم يعجزوا الله ، ( من الذين قالوا آمنا بأفواههم ولم تؤمن قلوبهم    ) وهم المنافقون ، ( ومن الذين هادوا ) يعني : اليهود ، ( سماعون ) أي :  قوم سماعون ، ( للكذب ) أي : قائلون للكذب ، كقول المصلي : سمع الله لمن  حمده ، أي : قبل الله ، وقيل : سماعون لأجل الكذب ، أي يسمعون منك ليكذبوا  عليك ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يسمعون من الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم يخرجون  ويقولون سمعنا منه كذا ولم يسمعوا ذلك منه ، ( سماعون لقوم آخرين لم يأتوك   ) أي هم جواسيس ، يعني : بني قريظة  لقوم آخرين ، وهم أهل خيبر    . 

وذلك أن رجلا وامرأة من أشراف أهل خيبر  زنيا وكانا محصنين ، وكان حدهما الرجم في التوراة ، فكرهت اليهود رجمهما لشرفهما ، فقالوا : إن هذا الرجل الذي بيثرب  ليس في كتابه الرجم ولكنه الضرب ، فأرسلوا إلى إخوانكم من بني قريظة  فإنهم جيرانه وصلح له فليسألوه عن ذلك . فبعثوا رهطا منهم مستخفين وقالوا لهم : سلوا محمدا  عن  الزانيين إذا أحصنا ما حدهما؟ فإن أمركم بالجلد فاقبلوا منه ، وإن أمركم  بالرجم فاحذروه ولا تقبلوا منه ، وأرسلوا معهم الزانيين فقدم الرهط حتى  نزلوا على بني قريظة  والنضير  فقالوا لهم : إنكم جيران هذا الرجل ومعه في بلده وقد حدث فينا حدث فلان وفلانة قد فجرا وقد أحصنا ، فنحب أن تسألوا لنا محمدا  عن قضائه فيه ، فقالت لهم قريظة  والنضير    : إذا والله يأمركم بما تكرهون . 

ثم انطلق قوم ، منهم كعب بن الأشرف  وكعب بن أسد  وسعية بن عمرو  ومالك بن الصيف  وكنانة بن أبي الحقيق  وغيرهم إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقالوا : يا محمد  أخبرنا عن الزاني والزانية إذا أحصنا ما حدهما في كتابك؟ 

فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : هل ترضون بقضائي؟ قالوا : نعم ، فنزل جبريل  عليه السلام بالرجم فأخبرهم بذلك   [ ص: 56 ] فأبوا أن يأخذوا به . 

فقال له جبريل  عليه السلام : اجعل بينك وبينهم ابن صوريا  ، ووصفه له . 

فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هل تعرفون شابا أمرد أعور يسكن فدك  يقال له ابن صوريا؟  قالوا : نعم ، قال : فأي رجل هو فيكم؟ فقالوا : هو أعلم يهودي بقي على وجه الأرض بما أنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى على موسى  عليه السلام في التوراة . 

قال : فأرسلوا إليه ، ففعلوا فأتاهم ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنت ابن صوريا    " ؟ قال : نعم ، قال : وأنت أعلم اليهود؟ قال : كذلك يزعمون ، قال : أتجعلونه بيني وبينكم؟ قالوا : نعم . 

فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنشدك بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ، الذي أنزل التوراة على موسى  عليه السلام وأخرجكم من مصر  ،  وفلق لكم البحر وأنجاكم وأغرق آل فرعون ، والذي ظلل عليكم الغمام وأنزل  عليكم المن والسلوى ، وأنزل عليكم كتابه وفيه حلاله وحرامه هل تجدون في  كتابكم الرجم على من أحصن؟ " . 

قال ابن صوريا    : نعم والذي ذكرتني به لولا خشية أن تحرقني التوراة إن كذبت أو غيرت ما اعترفت لك ، ولكن كيف هي في كتابك يا محمد؟  قال : " إذا شهد أربعة رهط عدول أنه قد أدخله فيها كما يدخل الميل في المكحلة وجب عليه الرجم " ، فقال ابن صوريا    : والذي أنزل التوراة على موسى  هكذا أنزل الله عز وجل في التوراة على موسى  عليه  السلام ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فما كان أول ما ترخصتم به  أمر الله؟ " ، قال : كنا إذا أخذنا الشريف تركناه وإذا أخذنا الضعيف أقمنا  عليه الحد ، فكثر الزنا في أشرافنا حتى زنا ابن عم ملك لنا فلم نرجمه ، ثم  زنى رجل آخر من الناس فأراد ذلك الملك رجمه فقام دونه قومه ، فقالوا :  والله لا ترجمه حتى يرجم فلان - لابن عم الملك - فقلنا : تعالوا نجتمع  فلنضع شيئا دون الرجم يكون على الوضيع والشريف ، فوضعنا الجلد والتحميم ،  وهو أن يجلد أربعين جلدة بحبل مطلي بالقار ثم يسود وجوههما ، ثم يحملان على  حمارين ووجوههما من قبل دبر الحمار ويطاف بهما ، فجعلوا هذا مكان الرجم ،  فقالت اليهود لابن صوريا  ما  أسرع ما أخبرته به ، وما كنا لما أثنينا عليك بأهل ولكنك كنت غائبا فكرهنا  أن نغتابك ، فقال لهم : إنه قد أنشدني بالتوراة ولولا خشية التوراة أن  تهلكني لما أخبرته ، فأمر بهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فرجما عند باب  مسجده ، وقال : اللهم   [ ص: 57 ] إني أول من أحيا أمرك إذ أماتوه ، فأنزل الله عز وجل ( يا أيها الرسول لا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر   )   . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن نافع  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي  الله عنهم قال : إن اليهود جاءوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكروا  له أن رجلا منهم وامرأة زنيا ، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  ما تجدون في التوراة في شأن الرجم؟ " فقالوا : نفضحهم ويجلدون ، قال  عبد الله بن سلام    : كذبتم إن فيها لآية الرجم ، فأتوا بالتوراة فنشروها فوضع أحدهم يده على آية الرجم فقرأ ما قبلها وما بعدها ، فقال له عبد الله    : ارفع يدك ، فرفع يده فإذا فيها آية الرجم ، قالوا : صدق يا محمد  فيها آية الرجم ، فأمر بهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فرجما ، فقال عبد الله بن عمر    : فرأيت الرجل يحني على المرأة يقيها الحجارة . 

وقيل : سبب نزول هذه الآية القصاص ، وذلك أن بني النضير  كان لهم فضل على بني قريظة  فقال بنو قريظة    : يا محمد  إخواننا بنو النضير  وأبونا  واحد وديننا واحد ونبينا واحد ، إذا قتلوا منا قتيلا واحدا لم يقيدونا  وأعطونا ديته سبعين وسقا من تمر ، وإذا قتلنا منهم قتلوا القاتل وأخذوا منا  الضعف مائة وأربعين وسقا من تمر ، وإن كان القتيل امرأة قتلوا بها الرجل  منا وبالرجل منهم الرجلين منا ، وبالعبد الحر منا ، وجراحتنا على التضعيف  من جراحاتهم ، فاقض بيننا وبينهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية   . 

والأول أصح لأن الآية في الرجم . 

قوله : ( ومن الذين هادوا سماعون للكذب   ) قيل : اللام بمعنى إلى ، وقيل : هي لام كي ، أي : يسمعون لكي يكذبوا عليك ، واللام في قوله : ( لقوم ) أي : لأجل قوم ( آخرين لم يأتوك   ) وهم أهل خيبر ، ( يحرفون الكلم ) [ جمع كلمة ] ( من بعد مواضعه ) أي : من بعد وضعه مواضعه ، ذكر الكناية ردا على لفظ الكلم ، ( يقولون إن أوتيتم هذا فخذوه   ) أي : [ إن ] أفتاكم   [ ص: 58 ] محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم بالجلد والتحميم فاقبلوا ، ( وإن لم تؤتوه فاحذروا ومن يرد الله فتنته   ) كفره وضلالته ، قال الضحاك    : هلاكه ، وقال قتادة    : عذابه ، ( فلن تملك له من الله شيئا   ) فلن تقدر على دفع أمر الله فيه ، ( أولئك الذين لم يرد الله أن يطهر قلوبهم   ) وفيه رد على من ينكر القدر ، ( لهم في الدنيا خزي    ) أي : للمنافقين واليهود ، فخزي المنافقين الفضيحة وهتك الستر بإظهار  نفاقهم ، وخزي اليهود الجزية والقتل والسبي والنفي ، ورؤيتهم من محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فيهم ما يكرهون ، ( ولهم في الآخرة عذاب عظيم   ) الخلود في النار .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (121)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 42 إلى الاية45

( سماعون  للكذب أكالون للسحت فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو  أعرض عنهم وإن تعرض عنهم فلن  يضروك شيئا وإن حكمت فاحكم بينهم بالقسط إن  الله يحب المقسطين   ( 42 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( سماعون للكذب أكالون للسحت   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو جعفر  وأهل البصرة   والكسائي    " للسحت " بضم الحاء ، والآخرون بسكونها ، وهو الحرام ، وأصله الهلاك والشدة ، قال الله تعالى : ( فيسحتكم بعذاب   ) ( طه ، 61 ) ، نزلت في حكام اليهود  كعب بن الأشرف  وأمثاله ، كانوا يرتشون ويقضون لمن رشاهم . 

قال الحسن    : كان  الحاكم منهم إذا أتاه  أحد برشوة جعلها في كمه فيريها إياه ويتكلم بحاجته  فيسمع منه ولا ينظر إلى  خصمه ، فيسمع الكذب ويأكل الرشوة . 

وعنه أيضا قال : إنما ذلك في الحكم إذا رشوته ليحق لك باطلا أو يبطل عنك   حقا . فأما أن يعطي الرجل الوالي يخاف ظلمه ليدرأ به عن نفسه فلا بأس ،   فالسحت هو الرشوة في الحكم على قول الحسن  ومقاتل  وقتادة  والضحاك  ، وقال ابن مسعود    : هو الرشوة في كل شيء ، وقال ابن مسعود    : من يشفع شفاعة ليرد بها حقا أو يدفع بها ظلما فأهدي له فقبل فهو سحت ، فقيل له : يا أبا عبد الرحمن  ما كنا نرى ذلك إلا الأخذ على الحكم ، فقال : الأخذ على الحكم كفر قال الله   [ ص: 59 ] تعالى : ( ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون   ) " سورة المائدة ، 44 " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ثنا علي بن الجعد  أنا ابن أبي ذئب  عن الحارث بن عبد الرحمن  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  عن عبد الله بن عمرو  رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لعن الله الراشي والمرتشي   " . . 

والسحت كل كسب لا يحل . 

قوله عز وجل : ( فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم وإن تعرض عنهم فلن يضروك شيئا   ) خير الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحكم بينهم إن شاء حكم وإن شاء ترك . 

واختلفوا في حكم الآية اليوم هل للحاكم الخيار في الحكم بين أهل الذمة إذا تحاكموا إلينا؟ فقال   أكثر أهل العلم : هو حكم ثابت ، وليس في سورة المائدة منسوخ ، وحكام   المسلمين بالخيار في الحكم بين أهل الكتاب إن شاءوا حكموا وإن شاءوا لم   يحكموا ، وإن حكموا حكموا بحكم الإسلام ، وهو قول  النخعي   والشعبي   وعطاء  وقتادة    . 

وقال قوم : يجب على حاكم المسلمين أن يحكم بينهم ، والآية منسوخة نسخها قوله تعالى : وأن احكم بينهم بما أنزل الله   ( سورة المائدة ، 49 ) ، وهو قول مجاهد  وعكرمة  ، وروي ذلك عن ابن عباس  وقال : لم ينسخ من المائدة إلا آيتان ، قوله تعالى : لا تحلوا شعائر الله نسخها قوله تعالى : فاقتلوا المشركين وقوله : فإن جاءوك فاحكم بينهم أو أعرض عنهم   " نسخها قوله تعالى : وأن احكم بينهم بما أنزل الله   " فأما إذا تحاكم إلينا مسلم وذمي فيجب علينا الحكم بينهما لا يختلف القول فيه ، لأنه لا يجوز للمسلم الانقياد لحكم أهل الذمة قوله ( وإن حكمت فاحكم بينهم بالقسط   ) أي : بالعدل ، ( إن الله يحب المقسطين   ) أي : العادلين ، روينا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " المقسطون عند الله على منابر من نور   " .
[ ص: 60 ]   ( وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة فيها حكم الله ثم يتولون من بعد ذلك وما أولئك بالمؤمنين   ( 43 ) إنا   أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا للذين هادوا   والربانيون والأحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء فلا   تخشوا الناس واخشون ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل   الله فأولئك هم الكافرون   ( 44 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وكيف يحكمونك وعندهم التوراة   ) هذا تعجيب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفيه اختصار ، أي : كيف يجعلونك حكما بينهم فيرضون بحكمك وعندهم التوراة؟ ( فيها حكم الله   ) وهو الرجم ، ( ثم يتولون من بعد ذلك وما أولئك بالمؤمنين   ) أي بمصدقين لك . 

قوله عز وجل : ( إنا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين أسلموا   ) أي : أسلموا وانقادوا لأمر الله تعالى ، كما أخبر عن إبراهيم  عليه السلام : " إذ قال له ربه أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين   " ( سورة البقرة ، 131 ) ، وكما قال : وله أسلم من في السماوات والأرض   ( سورة آل عمران ، 83 ) ، وأراد بهم النبيين الذين بعثوا من بعد موسى  عليه السلام ليحكموا بما في التوراة ، وقد أسلموا لحكم التوراة وحكموا بها ، فإن من النبيين من لم يؤمر بحكم التوراة منهم عيسى  عليه السلام ، قال الله سبحانه وتعالى : لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا   ( سورة المائدة 48 ) . 

وقال الحسن   والسدي    : أراد به محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم حكم على اليهود  بالرجم ، ذكر بلفظ الجمع كما قال : " إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتا   " ( سورة النحل 120 ) . 

وقوله تعالى : ( للذين هادوا    ) فيه تقديم  وتأخير ، تقديره : فيها هدى ونور للذين هادوا . ثم قال :  يحكم بها النبيون  الذين أسلموا والربانيون ، وقيل : هو على موضعه ، ومعناه :  يحكم بها  النبيون الذين أسلموا على الذين هادوا ، كما قال : " وإن أسأتم فلها   " ( سورة الإسراء 7 ) أي : فعليها ، وقال : " أولئك لهم اللعنة   " ( سورة الرعد ، 25 ) أي : عليهم ، وقيل : فيه حذف ، كأنه قال : للذين هادوا وعلى الذين هادوا فحذف أحدهما اختصارا .   [ ص: 61 ] 

( والربانيون والأحبار   ) يعني العلماء : واحدهم حبر ، وحبر بفتح الحاء وكسرها ، والكسر أفصح ، وهو العالم المحكم للشيء ، قال الكسائي  وأبو عبيد    : هو من الحبر الذي يكتب به وقال قطرب  هو من الحبر الذي هو بمعنى الجمال بفتح الحاء وكسرها ، وفي الحديث " يخرج من النار رجل قد ذهب حبره وسبره   " أي : حسنه وهيئته ، ومنه التحبير وهو التحسين ، فسمي العالم حبرا لما عليه من جمال العلم وبهائه ، وقيل : الربانيون هاهنا من النصارى  ، والأحبار من اليهود  ، وقيل : كلاهما من اليهود    . 

قوله عز وجل : ( بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله   ) أي : استودعوا من كتاب الله ، ( وكانوا عليه شهداء   ) أنه كذلك . 

( فلا تخشوا الناس واخشون ولا تشتروا بآياتي ثمنا قليلا ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون   ) قال قتادة  والضحاك    : نزلت هذه الآيات الثلاث في اليهود  دون من أساء من هذه الأمة . روي عن  البراء بن عازب  رضي الله عنه في قوله : ( ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون   ) والظالمون والفاسقون كلها في الكافرين ، وقيل : هي على الناس كلهم . 

وقال ابن عباس   وطاوس    : ليس بكفر ينقل عن الملة ، بل إذا فعله فهو به كافر وليس كمن كفر بالله واليوم الآخر . 

قال عطاء    : هو كفر دون كفر ، وظلم دون ظلم ، وفسق دون فسق ، وقال عكرمة  معناه : ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله جاحدا به فقد كفر ، ومن أقر به ولم يحكم به فهو ظالم فاسق . 

وسئل عبد العزيز بن يحيى الكناني  عن  هذه  الآيات ، فقال : إنها تقع على جميع ما أنزل الله لا على بعضه ، فكل من  لم  يحكم بجميع ما أنزل الله فهو كافر ظالم فاسق ، فأما من حكم بما أنزل  الله  من التوحيد وترك الشرك ، ثم لم يحكم بجميع ما أنزل الله من الشرائع لم   يستوجب حكم هذه الآيات . وقال العلماء : هذا إذا رد نص حكم الله عيانا   عمدا ، فأما من خفي عليه أو أخطأ في تأويل فلا .
[ ص: 62 ]  [ ص: 63 ]   ( وكتبنا   عليهم فيها أن النفس بالنفس والعين بالعين والأنف بالأنف والأذن بالأذن   والسن بالسن والجروح قصاص فمن تصدق به فهو كفارة له ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل   الله فأولئك هم الظالمون   ( 45 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وكتبنا عليهم فيها   ) أي : أوجبنا على بني إسرائيل  في التوراة ، ( أن النفس بالنفس   ) يعني : نفس القاتل بنفس المقتول وفاء يقتل به ، ( والعين بالعين   ) تفقأ بها ، ( والأنف بالأنف   ) يجدع به ، ( والأذن بالأذن   ) تقطع بها ، قال ابن عباس      : أخبر الله تعالى بحكمه في التوراة وهو : أن النفس بالنفس إلى آخرها ،   فما بالهم يخالفون فيقتلون بالنفس النفسين ، ويفقأون بالعين العينين ،  وخفف  نافع  الأذن في جميع القرآن وثقلها الآخرون ، ( والسن بالسن   ) تقلع بها وسائر الجوارح قياس عليها في القصاص ، ( والجروح قصاص   ) فهذا تعميم بعد تخصيص ، لأنه ذكر العين والأنف والأذن والسن ، ثم قال : ( والجروح قصاص   ) أي فيما يمكن الاقتصاص منه كاليد والرجل واللسان ونحوها ، وأما ما لا يمكن الاقتصاص منه من كسر عظم أو جرح لحم كالجائفة ونحوها فلا قصاص فيه ، لأنه لا يمكن الوقوف على نهايته ، وقرأ الكسائي    " والعين " وما بعدها بالرفع ، وقرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأبو جعفر  وأبو عمرو    " والجروح " بالرفع فقط وقرأ الآخرون كلها بالنصب كالنفس .   [ ص: 64 ] 

قوله تعالى : ( فمن تصدق به   ) أي بالقصاص ( فهو كفارة له   ) قيل : الهاء في " له " كناية عن المجروح وولي القتيل ، أي : كفارة للمتصدق وهو قول  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  والحسن   والشعبي  وقتادة    . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  أنا عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الدينوري  أنا  عمر بن الخطاب  أنا عبد الله بن الفضل  أخبرنا أبو خيثمة  أنا جرير  عن مغيرة  عن الشعبي  عن عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من تصدق من جسده بشيء كفر الله عنه بقدره من ذنوبه   " . 

وقال جماعة : هي كناية عن الجارح والقاتل ، يعني : إذا عفا المجني عليه عن الجاني فعفوه كفارة لذنب الجاني لا يؤاخذ به في الآخرة ، كما أن القصاص كفارة له ، فأما أجر العافي فعلى الله عز وجل ، قال الله تعالى : " فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله   " ( الشورى - 40 ) ، روي ذلك عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، وهو قول إبراهيم  ومجاهد  وزيد بن أسلم  ، ( ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (122)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 46 إلى الاية52

( وقفينا  على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين  يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل  فيه هدى ونور ومصدقا لما بين يديه من  التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين   ( 46 ) وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون   ( 47 ) وأنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب ومهيمنا عليه فاحكم   بينهم بما أنزل الله ولا تتبع أهواءهم عما جاءك من الحق لكل جعلنا منكم   شرعة ومنهاجا ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة ولكن ليبلوكم في ما آتاكم   فاستبقوا الخيرات إلى الله مرجعكم جميعا فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ( 48 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وقفينا على آثارهم   ) أي : على آثار النبيين الذين أسلموا ، ( بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الإنجيل فيه   )   [ ص: 65 ] أي : في الإنجيل ، ( هدى ونور ومصدقا   ) يعني الإنجيل ، ( لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين   ) 

( وليحكم أهل الإنجيل بما أنزل الله فيه   ) قرأ الأعمش  وحمزة    " وليحكم " بكسر اللام وفتح الميم ، أي لكي يحكم ، وقرأ الآخرون بسكون اللام وجزم الميم على الأمر ، قال مقاتل بن حيان      : أمر الله الربانيين والأحبار أن يحكموا بما في التوراة ، وأمر  القسيسين  والرهبان أن يحكموا بما في الإنجيل ، فكفروا وقالوا عزير ابن  الله والمسيح  ابن الله ، ( ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون   ) الخارجون عن أمر الله تعالى . 

قوله - سبحانه وتعالى - : ( وأنزلنا إليك   ) يا محمد    ) ( الكتاب ) القرآن ، ( بالحق مصدقا لما بين يديه من الكتاب   ) أي : من الكتب المنزلة من قبل ، ( ومهيمنا عليه   ) روى الوالبي  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، أي شاهدا عليه وهو قول مجاهد  وقتادة   والسدي   والكسائي    . 

قال حسان    : 
**إن الكتاب مهيمن لنبينا والحق يعرفه ذوو الألباب* *

يريد : شاهدا ومصدقا . 

وقال عكرمة    : دالا . وقال سعيد بن جبير  وأبو عبيدة    : مؤتمنا عليه . وقال الحسن      : أمينا . وقيل : أصله مؤيمن ، مفيعل من أمين ، كما قالوا : مبيطر من   البيطار ، فقلبت الهمزة هاء ، كما قالوا : أرقت الماء وهرقته ، وإيهات   وهيهات ، ونحوها . ومعنى أمانة القرآن ما قال  ابن جريج    : القرآن أمين على ما قبله من الكتب ، فما أخبر أهل الكتاب عن [ كتابهم ] فإن كان في القرآن فصدقوا وإلا فكذبوا   . 

وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  والضحاك :  قاضيا ، وقال الخليل      : رقيبا وحافظا ، والمعاني متقاربة ، ومعنى الكل : أن كل كتاب يشهد  بصدقه  القرآن فهو كتاب الله تعالى ، وما لا فلا . ) ( فاحكم )   [ ص: 66 ] يا محمد  ، ) ( بينهم ) بين أهل الكتاب إذا ترافعوا إليك ، ( بما أنزل الله   ) بالقرآن ، ( ولا تتبع أهواءهم عما جاءك من الحق   ) أي لا تعرض عما جاءك من الحق ولا تتبع أهواءهم ، ( لكل جعلنا منكم شرعة ومنهاجا   ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن  ومجاهد      : أي سبيلا وسنة ، فالشرعة والمنهاج الطريق الواضح ، وكل ما شرعت فيه  فهو  شريعة وشرعة ، ومنه شرائع الإسلام لشروع أهلها فيها ، وأراد بهذا أن   الشرائع مختلفة ، ولكل أهل ملة شريعة . 

قال قتادة    : الخطاب للأمم الثلاث : أمة موسى  وأمة عيسى  وأمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وعليهم أجمعين ، للتوراة شريعة وللإنجيل شريعة وللفرقان شريعة ، والدين واحد وهو التوحيد . ( ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة   ) أي : على ملة واحدة ، ) ( ولكن ليبلوكم ) ليختبركم ، ( في ما آتاكم     ) من الكتب وبين لكم من الشرائع فيتبين المطيع من العاصي والموافق من   المخالف ، ) ( فاستبقوا الخيرات ) فبادروا إلى الأعمال الصالحة ، ( إلى الله مرجعكم جميعا فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ) .
( وأن  احكم بينهم بما أنزل الله ولا تتبع أهواءهم  واحذرهم أن يفتنوك عن بعض ما  أنزل الله إليك فإن تولوا فاعلم أنما يريد  الله أن يصيبهم ببعض ذنوبهم وإن  كثيرا من الناس لفاسقون   ( 49 ) أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون   ( 50 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ) ( وأن احكم بينهم بما أنزل الله ولا تتبع أهواءهم واحذرهم أن يفتنوك عن بعض ما أنزل الله إليك   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : قال كعب بن [ أسد    ] وعبد الله بن [ صوريا    ] وشاس بن قيس  من رؤساء اليهود  بعضهم لبعض : اذهبوا بنا إلى محمد  لعلنا نفتنه عن دينه ، فأتوه فقالوا يا محمد  قد عرفت أنا أحبار اليهود  وأشرافهم وأنا إن اتبعناك لم يخالفنا اليهود  ،   وإن بيننا وبين الناس خصومات فنحاكمهم إليك فاقض لنا عليهم نؤمن بك ،   ويتبعنا غيرنا ، ولم يكن قصدهم الإيمان ، وإنما كان قصدهم التلبيس ودعوته   إلى الميل في الحكم فأنزل الله عز وجل الآية .   ) ( فإن تولوا ) أي :   أعرضوا عن الإيمان والحكم بالقرآن ، ( فاعلم أنما يريد الله أن يصيبهم ببعض ذنوبهم   ) أي : فاعلم أن إعراضهم من أجل أن الله يريد أن يعجل لهم العقوبة في الدنيا ببعض ذنوبهم ، ( وإن كثيرا من الناس   ) يعني اليهود  ، ) ( لفاسقون )   [ ص: 67 ] 

( أفحكم الجاهلية يبغون   ) قرأ ابن عامر    " تبغون " بالتاء وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ، أي : يطلبون ( ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون   ) .
( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء بعضهم أولياء بعض ومن يتولهم منكم فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ( 51 ) فترى   الذين في قلوبهم مرض يسارعون فيهم يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة فعسى الله   أن يأتي بالفتح أو أمر من عنده فيصبحوا على ما أسروا في أنفسهم نادمين   ( 52 ) ) 

( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء   ) اختلفوا في نزول هذه الآية وإن كان حكمها عاما لجميع المؤمنين . 

فقال قوم : نزلت في عبادة بن الصامت  وعبد الله بن أبي بن سلول  ، وذلك أنهما اختصما ، فقال عبادة    : إن لي أولياء من اليهود  ، كثير عددهم شديدة شوكتهم ، وإني أبرأ إلى الله وإلى رسوله من ولايتهم وولاية اليهود  ، ولا مولى لي إلا الله ورسوله ، فقال عبد الله    : لكني لا أبرأ من ولاية اليهود  ، لأني أخاف الدوائر ، ولا بد لي منهم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يا أبا الحباب  ما نفست به من ولاية اليهود  على عبادة بن الصامت  فهو لك دونه ، قال : إذا أقبل ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية   . 

قال  السدي     : لما كانت وقعة أحد اشتدت  على طائفة من الناس وتخوفوا أن يدال عليهم  الكفار فقال رجل من المسلمين :  أنا ألحق بفلان اليهودي وآخذ منه أمانا إني  أخاف أن يدال علينا اليهود  ، وقال رجل آخر : أما أنا فألحق بفلان النصراني من أهل الشام  وآخذ منه أمانا ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ينهاهما . 

وقال عكرمة    : نزلت في [ أبي لبابة ] بن عبد المنذر  بعثه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى بني قريظة    [ حين حاصرهم ] فاستشاروه في النزول ، وقالوا : ماذا يصنع بنا إذا نزلنا ، فجعل أصبعه على حلقه أنه   [ ص: 68 ] الذبح ، أي : يقتلكم ، فنزلت هذه الآية . 

( بعضهم أولياء بعض   ) في العون والنصرة ويدهم واحدة على المسلمين ، ( ومن يتولهم منكم   ) [ فيوفقهم ويعنهم ] ( فإنه منهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) 

( فترى الذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) أي : نفاق يعني عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه من المنافقين الذين يوالون اليهود  ، ) ( يسارعون فيهم ) في معونتهم وموالاتهم ، ( يقولون نخشى أن تصيبنا دائرة   ) دولة ، يعني : أن يدول الدهر دولة فنحتاج إلى نصرهم إيانا ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : معناه نخشى أن لا يتم أمر محمد  فيدور الأمر علينا ، وقيل : نخشى أن يدور الدهر علينا بمكروه من جدب وقحط فلا يعطونا الميرة والقرض ( فعسى الله أن يأتي بالفتح   ) قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : بالقضاء الفصل من نصر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم على من خالفه ، وقال الكلبي   والسدي    : فتح مكة  ، وقال الضحاك    : فتح قرى اليهود  مثل خيبر وفدك ، ( أو أمر من عنده   ) قيل : بإتمام أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقيل : هو عذاب لهم ، وقيل : إجلاء بني النضير  ، ) ( فيصبحوا ) يعني : هؤلاء المنافقون ، ( على ما أسروا في أنفسهم   ) من موالاة اليهود  ودس الأخبار إليهم ، ) ( نادمين ) .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (123)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 53 إلى الاية56

( ويقول الذين آمنوا أهؤلاء الذين أقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم إنهم لمعكم حبطت أعمالهم فأصبحوا خاسرين   ( 53 ) ياأيها   الذين آمنوا من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه  أذلة  على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون  لومة  لائم ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله واسع عليم   ( 54 ) ) 

( و ) حينئذ ، ( ويقول الذين آمنوا   ) [ قرأ أهل الكوفة    : " ويقول " بالواو والرفع ] وقرأ أهل   [ ص: 69 ] البصرة  بالواو   ونصب اللام عطفا على ) ( أن يأتي ) أي : وعسى أن يقول الذين آمنوا ، وقرأ   الآخرون بحذف الواو ورفع اللام ، وكذلك هو في مصاحف أهل [ العالية ]   استغناء عن حرف العطف بملابسة هذه الآية بما قبلها ، يعني يقول الذين آمنوا   في وقت إظهار الله تعالى نفاق المنافقين ( أهؤلاء الذين أقسموا بالله     ) حلفوا بالله ، ) ( جهد أيمانهم ) أي : حلفوا بأغلظ الأيمان ، ) ( إنهم   لمعكم ) أي : إنهم مؤمنون ، يريد : أن المؤمنين حينئذ يتعجبون من كذبهم   وحلفهم بالباطل . قال الله تعالى : ) ( حبطت أعمالهم ) بطل كل خير عملوه ، )   ( فأصبحوا خاسرين ) خسروا الدنيا بافتضاحهم ، والآخرة بالعذاب وفوات   الثواب . 

قوله عز وجل : ) ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    " يرتدد " بدالين على إظهار التضعيف " عن دينه " فيرجع إلى الكفر . 

قال الحسن     : علم الله تبارك وتعالى أن  قوما يرجعون عن الإسلام بعد موت نبيهم صلى  الله عليه وسلم فأخبر أنه سيأتي  بقوم يحبهم الله ويحبونه   . 

واختلفوا في أولئك القوم من هم؟ قال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه والحسن  وقتادة    : هم أبو بكر  وأصحابه الذين قاتلوا أهل الردة الزكاة وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قبض ارتد عامة العرب إلا أهل مكة  والمدينة  والبحرين  من عبد القيس  ، ومنع بعضهم الزكاة ، وهم أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه بقتالهم فكره ذلك أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال عمر  رضي الله عنه : كيف نقاتل الناس وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمرت أن أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله فمن قالها فقد عصم مني ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه ، وحسابه على الله عز وجل؟   " فقال أبو بكر      : والله لأقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة ، فإن الزكاة حق المال ،   والله لو منعوني [ عناقا ] كانوا يؤدونها إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   لقاتلتهم على منعها " . 

قال أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه : كرهت الصحابة قتال مانعي الزكاة وقالوا : أهل القبلة ، فتقلد أبو بكر  سيفه وخرج وحده ، فلم يجدوا بدا من الخروج على أثره   .   [ ص: 70 ] قال ابن مسعود    : كرهنا ذلك في الابتداء ثم حمدناه عليه في الانتهاء . 

قال أبو بكر بن عياش    : سمعت أبا حصين  يقول : ما ولد بعد النبيين مولود أفضل من أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه ، لقد قام مقام نبي من الأنبياء في قتال أهل الردة   . 

وكان قد ارتد في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاث فرق   : 

منهم [ بنو مذحج    ] ورئيسهم ذو الخمار  عبهلة بن كعب العنسي ، ويلقب بالأسود  ، وكان كاهنا مشعبذا فتنبأ باليمن  واستولى على بلادها ، فكتب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى معاذ بن جبل  ومن معه من المسلمين ، وأمرهم أن يحثوا الناس على التمسك بدينهم ، وعلى النهوض إلى حرب الأسود  ، فقتله فيروز الديلمي  على فراشه ، قال ابن عمر  رضي الله عنه فأتى الخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من السماء الليلة التي قتل فيها ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " قتل الأسود  البارحة ، قتله رجل مبارك " ، قيل : ومن هو؟ قال : " فيروز  ، [ فاز فيروز    ] فبشر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه بهلاك الأسود  ، وقبض صلى الله عليه وسلم من الغد ، وأتى [ خبر ] مقتل العنسي  المدينة  في آخر شهر ربيع الأول بعدما خرج أسامة  وكان ذلك أول فتح جاء أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه . 

والفرقة الثانية : بنو حنيفة  باليمامة  ، ورئيسهم مسيلمة الكذاب ، [ واسمه ثمامة بن قيس    ] وكان قد تنبأ في حياة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في آخر سنة عشر ، وزعم أنه أشرك مع محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم في النبوة ، وكتب إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مسيلمة  رسول الله إلى محمد  رسول   الله ، أما بعد فإن الأرض نصفها لي ونصفها لك ، وبعث [ بذلك ] إليه مع   رجلين من أصحابه ، فقال لهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : [ أتشهدان أن مسيلمة  رسول الله؟ قالا : نعم   . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] " لولا أن الرسل لا تقتل لضربت أعناقكما   " ، ثم أجاب : " من محمد رسول الله إلى مسيلمة الكذاب  ، أما بعد فإن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده ، والعاقبة للمتقين   " ، ومرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتوفي ، فبعث أبو بكر  خالد بن الوليد  إلى مسيلمة الكذاب  في جيش كثير حتى أهلكه الله على يدي وحشي غلام مطعم بن عدي  الذي قتل حمزة بن عبد المطلب  ، بعد حرب شديد ، وكان وحشي  يقول : قتلت خير الناس في الجاهلية وشر الناس في الإسلام .   [ ص: 71 ] 

والفرقة الثالثة : بنو أسد  ، ورئيسهم طليحة بن خويلد بن الوليد  ، وكان طليحة  آخر   من ارتد ، وادعى النبوة في حياة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأول من قوتل   بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من أهل الردة ، فبعث أبو بكر  خالد بن الوليد  إليه ، فهزمهم خالد  بعد قتال شديد ، وأفلت طليحة  فمر على وجهه هاربا نحو الشام  ، ثم إنه أسلم بعد ذلك وحسن إسلامه . 

وارتد بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم [ في خلافة أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه ] خلق كثير ، حتى كفى الله المسلمين أمرهم ونصر دينه على يدي أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه . 

قالت عائشة    : " توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وارتدت العرب واشرأب النفاق ، ونزل بأبي بكر  ما لو نزل بالجبال الراسيات لهاضها   " . 

وقال قوم : المراد بقوله : ( فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه   ) هم الأشعريون  ، روي عن عياض بن غنم الأشعري  قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية : ( فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه   ) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هم قوم هذا ، وأشار إلى  أبي موسى الأشعري    " وكانوا من اليمن   . 

أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  أنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني  أنا أبو عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  أنا أحمد بن [ علي الكشميهني  ، حدثنا علي بن ] حجر  أنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  أنا محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أتاكم أهل اليمن ، هم أضعف قلوبا وأرق أفئدة ، الإيمان يمان والحكمة يمانية " 

وقال الكلبي    : هم أحياء من اليمن  ألفان من النخع  وخمسة آلاف من كندة  وبجيلة  ، وثلاثة آلاف من أفياء الناس ، فجاهدوا في سبيل الله يوم القادسية  في أيام عمر  رضي الله عنه .  [ ص: 72 ] 

قوله عز وجل : ( أذلة على المؤمنين   ) يعني : أرقاء رحماء ، لقوله عز وجل : " واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة     " ، ولم يرد به الهوان ، بل أراد به أن جانبهم لين على المؤمنين ، وقيل :   هو من الذل من قولهم " دابة ذلول " ، يعني أنهم متواضعون كما قال الله   تعالى : " وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا   " ، ( أعزة على الكافرين   ) أي : أشداء غلاظ على الكفار يعادونهم ويغالبونهم ، من قولهم : عزه أي : غلبه ، قال عطاء    : أذلة على المؤمنين : كالولد لوالده والعبد لسيده ، أعزة على الكافرين : كالسبع على فريسته ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم   " . ( يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون لومة لائم   ) يعني : لا يخافون في الله لوم الناس ، وذلك أن المنافقين كانوا يراقبون الكفار ويخافون لومهم ، وروينا عن عبادة بن الصامت  قال : " بايعنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على السمع والطاعة وأن نقوم أو نقول بالحق حيثما كنا لا نخاف في الله لومة لائم   " . 

( ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء   ) أي : محبتهم لله ولين جانبهم للمسلمين ، وشدتهم على الكافرين ، من فضل الله عليهم ، ( والله واسع عليم   ) .
( إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون   ( 55 ) ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا فإن حزب الله هم الغالبون   ( 56 ) ) 

( إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا   ) [ روي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنها نزلت في عبادة بن الصامت  وعبد الله بن أبي بن سلول  حين تبرأ عبادة  من اليهود  ، وقال : أتولى الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا ، فنزل فيهم من قوله : " ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا اليهود والنصارى أولياء   " ، إلى قوله : " إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا   " يعني عبادة بن الصامت  وأصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال  جابر بن عبد الله    : جاء  عبد الله بن سلام  إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله إن قومنا قريظة  والنضير  قد   هجرونا وفارقونا وأقسموا أن لا يجالسونا ، فنزلت هذه الآية ، فقرأها عليه   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : " يا رسول الله رضينا بالله  وبرسوله  وبالمؤمنين أولياء   " . وعلى هذا التأويل أراد بقوله : ( وهم راكعون   )   [ ص: 73 ] صلاة التطوع بالليل والنهار ، قاله ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . 

وقال  السدي    : قوله : " والذين آمنوا الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم راكعون   " ، أراد به  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه ، مر به سائل وهو راكع في المسجد فأعطاه خاتمه   . 

وقال جويبر  عن الضحاك  في قوله : ( إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا   ) قال : هم المؤمنون بعضهم أولياء بعض ، وقال أبو جعفر محمد بن علي الباقر    : ( إنما وليكم الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا   ) نزلت في المؤمنين ، فقيل له : إن أناسا يقولون إنها نزلت في علي  رضي الله عنه ، فقال : هو من المؤمنين . 

( ومن يتول الله ورسوله والذين آمنوا   ) يعني : يتولى القيام بطاعة الله ونصرة رسوله والمؤمنين ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يريد المهاجرين  والأنصار  ، ( فإن حزب الله   ) يعني : أنصار دين الله ، ( هم الغالبون   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (124)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 57 إلى الاية64

( ياأيها  الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا الذين اتخذوا دينكم  هزوا ولعبا من الذين أوتوا  الكتاب من قبلكم والكفار أولياء واتقوا الله إن  كنتم مؤمنين   ( 57 ) ( وإذا ناديتم إلى الصلاة اتخذوها هزوا ولعبا ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعقلون   ( 58 ) قل ياأهل الكتاب هل تنقمون منا إلا أن آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل من قبل وأن أكثركم فاسقون   ( 59 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا الذين اتخذوا دينكم هزوا ولعبا   ) قال ابن عباس  كان رفاعة بن زيد بن التابوت  وسويد بن الحارث  قد أظهرا الإسلام ، ثم نافقا وكان رجال من المسلمين يوادونهما ، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية " ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا الذين اتخذوا دينكم هزوا ولعبا   " ، بإظهار ذلك بألسنتهم قولا وهم مستبطنون الكفر ،   ( من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم   ) يعني : اليهود  ، ) ( والكفار ) قرأ أهل البصرة   والكسائي    " الكفار " ، بخفض الراء ، [ يعني :   [ ص: 74 ] ومن الكفار ] وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب ، أي : لا تتخذوا الكفار ، ( أولياء واتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا ناديتم إلى الصلاة اتخذوها هزوا ولعبا ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعقلون   ) قال الكلبي    : كان منادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا نادى إلى الصلاة وقام المسلمون إليها ، قالت اليهود    : قد قاموا لا قاموا ، وصلوا لا صلوا ، على طريق الاستهزاء ، وضحكوا ، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية . 

وقال  السدي    : نزلت في رجل من النصارى  بالمدينة  كان   إذا سمع المؤذن يقول : أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، قال : حرق الكاذب ،  فدخل  خادمه ذات ليلة بنار [ وهو وأهله نيام ] فتطايرت منها شرارة فاحترق  البيت  واحترق هو وأهله . 

وقال الآخرون : إن الكفار لما سمعوا الأذان حسدوا المسلمين فدخلوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقالوا : يا محمد  لقد   أبدعت شيئا لم نسمع به فيما مضى من الأمم فإن كنت تدعي النبوة فقد خالفت -   فيما أحدثت - الأنبياء قبلك ، ولو كان فيه خير لكان أولى الناس به   الأنبياء ، فمن أين لك صياح كصياح [ العنز ] ؟ فما أقبح من صوت وما أسمج من   أمر ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، ونزل " ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله   " ، الآية . 

قوله عز وجل : ( قل ياأهل الكتاب هل تنقمون منا   ) الآية . قرأ الكسائي    : " هل تنقمون " ، بإدغام اللام في التاء ، وكذلك يدغم لام هل في التاء والثاء والنون ، ووافقه حمزة  في التاء والثاء وأبو عمرو  في " هل ترى " في موضعين . 

قال ابن عباس    : أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفر من اليهود  ، أبو ياسر بن أخطب  ورافع بن أبي رافع  وغيرهما   ، فسألوه عمن يؤمن به من الرسل ، فقال : أومن بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما   أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل إلى قوله : ونحن له مسلمون فلما ذكر عيسى  عليه   السلام جحدوا نبوته ، وقالوا : والله ما نعلم أهل دين أقل حظا في الدنيا   والآخرة منكم ، ولا دينا شرا من دينكم ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية " قل ياأهل الكتاب هل تنقمون منا   "  [ ص: 75 ] أي : تكرهون منا ، ( إلا أن آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل من قبل وأن أكثركم فاسقون     ) أي : هل تكرهون منا إلا إيماننا وفسقكم ، أي : إنما كرهتم إيماننا   وأنتم تعلمون أنا على حق ، لأنكم فسقتم بأن أقمتم على دينكم لحب الرياسة   وحب الأموال .
( قل  هل أنبئكم بشر من ذلك مثوبة عند الله من لعنه  الله وغضب عليه وجعل منهم  القردة والخنازير وعبد الطاغوت أولئك شر مكانا  وأضل عن سواء السبيل   ( 60 ) وإذا جاءوكم قالوا آمنا وقد دخلوا بالكفر وهم قد خرجوا به والله أعلم بما كانوا يكتمون   ( 61 ) وترى كثيرا منهم يسارعون في الإثم والعدوان وأكلهم السحت لبئس ما كانوا يعملون   ( 62 ) لولا ينهاهم الربانيون والأحبار عن قولهم الإثم وأكلهم السحت لبئس ما كانوا يصنعون   ( 63 ) ) 

. . . ثم قال : ) ( قل ) يا محمد  ،  ) ( هل  أنبئكم ) أخبركم ، ) ( بشر من ذلك ) الذي ذكرتم ، يعني قولهم لم نر  أهل  دين أقل حظا في الدنيا والآخرة منكم ولا دينا شرا من دينكم ، فذكر  الجواب  بلفظ الابتداء ، وإن لم يكن الابتداء شرا كقوله تعالى : قل أفأنبئكم بشر من ذلكم النار   ( الحج ، 72 ) ، ) ( مثوبة ) ثوابا وجزاء ، نصب على التفسير ، ( عند الله من لعنه الله   ) أي : هو من لعنه الله ، ( وغضب عليه   ) يعني : اليهود  ، ( وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير   ) فالقردة أصحاب السبت ، والخنازير كفار مائدة عيسى  عليه السلام . 

وروي عن علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن الممسوخين كلاهما من أصحاب السبت ، فشبانهم مسخوا قردة ومشايخهم مسخوا خنازير   .   ( وعبد الطاغوت   ) أي : جعل منهم من عبد الطاغوت ، أي : أطاع الشيطان فيما سول له ، وتصديقها قراءة ابن مسعود    : ومن عبدوا الطاغوت ، وقرأ حمزة      " وعبد " بضم الباء " الطاغوت " بجر التاء ، أراد العبد وهما لغتان عبد   بجزم الباء وعبد بضم الباء ، مثل سبع وسبع ، وقيل : هو جمع العباد ، وقرأ الحسن  وعبد الطاغوت ، على الواحد ، ( أولئك شر مكانا وأضل عن سواء السبيل   ) أي : عن طريق الحق . 

( وإذا جاءوكم قالوا   ) يعني : هؤلاء المنافقين ، وقيل : هم الذين قالوا : آمنوا بالذي أنزل على الذين آمنوا وجه النهار واكفروا آخره دخلوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا : آمنا بك وصدقناك فيما قلت ، وهم يسرون الكفر ، ( وقد دخلوا بالكفر وهم قد خرجوا به   ) يعني : دخلوا كافرين وخرجوا كافرين ، ( والله أعلم بما كانوا يكتمون   )   [ ص: 76 ] 

( وترى كثيرا منهم   ) يعني : من اليهود    ( يسارعون في الإثم والعدوان   ) قيل : الإثم المعاصي والعدوان الظلم ، وقيل : الإثم ما كتموا من التوراة ، والعدوان وما زادوا فيها ، ( وأكلهم السحت   ) الرشا ، ( لبئس ما كانوا يعملون   ) 

( لولا ) هلا ( ينهاهم الربانيون والأحبار   ) يعني : العلماء ، قيل : الربانيون علماء النصارى  والأحبار علماء اليهود  ، ( عن قولهم الإثم وأكلهم السحت لبئس ما كانوا يصنعون   ) .
( وقالت  اليهود يد الله مغلولة غلت أيديهم ولعنوا بما  قالوا بل يداه مبسوطتان ينفق  كيف يشاء وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من  ربك طغيانا وكفرا وألقينا  بينهم العداوة والبغضاء إلى يوم القيامة كلما  أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها  الله ويسعون في الأرض فسادا والله لا يحب  المفسدين   ( 64 ) ) 

( وقالت اليهود يد الله مغلولة   ) قال ابن عباس  وعكرمة  والضحاك  وقتادة    : إن الله تعالى كان قد بسط على اليهود  حتى كانوا من أكثر الناس مالا وأخصبهم ناحية فلما عصوا الله في أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وكذبوا به كف الله عنهم ما بسط عليهم من السعة ، فعند ذلك قال فنحاص بن عازوراء    : يد الله مغلولة ، أي : محبوسة مقبوضة عن الرزق نسبوه إلى البخل ، تعالى الله عن ذلك . 

قيل : إنما قال هذه المقالة فنحاص  ، فلما لم ينهه الآخرون ورضوا بقوله أشركهم الله فيها . 

وقال الحسن    : معناه " يد الله مكفوفة عن عذابنا فليس يعذبنا إلا ما تبر به قسمه قدر ما عبد آباؤنا العجل . والأول أولى لقوله : " ينفق كيف يشاء   " . 

( غلت أيديهم   ) أي : [ أمسكت ] أيديهم عن الخيرات . وقال الزجاج      : أجابهم الله تعالى فقال : أنا الجواد وهم البخلاء وأيديهم هي المغلولة   الممسكة . وقيل : هو من الغل في النار يوم القيامة لقوله تعالى : " إذ الأغلال في أعناقهم والسلاسل     " ( غافر ، 71 ) . ) ( ولعنوا ) عذبوا ، ) ( بما قالوا ) فمن لعنهم أنهم   مسخوا قردة وخنازير وضربت عليهم الذلة والمسكنة في الدنيا وفي الآخرة   بالنار ، ( بل يداه مبسوطتان   ) ويد الله صفة من [ صفاته   ] كالسمع ، والبصر والوجه ، وقال جل   [ ص: 77 ] ذكره : " لما خلقت بيدي   " ( ص ، 75 ) ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كلتا يديه يمين   " والله أعلم بصفاته ، فعلى العباد فيها الإيمان والتسليم . 

وقال أئمة السلف من أهل السنة في هذه الصفات : " أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف " . 

) ( ينفق ) يرزق ، ( كيف يشاء وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغيانا وكفرا   ) أي : كلما نزلت آية كفروا بها وازدادوا طغيانا وكفرا ، [ كلما نزلت آية ] ( وألقينا بينهم العداوة والبغضاء   ) يعني : بين اليهود  والنصارى  ، قاله الحسن  ومجاهد    : وقيل بين طوائف اليهود  جعلهم الله مختلفين في دينهم متباغضين ( إلى يوم القيامة كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله   ) يعني : اليهود  أفسدوا وخالفوا حكم التوراة ، فبعث الله عليهم بختنصر ،  ثم أفسدوا فبعث الله عليهم طيطوس الرومي ،  ثم أفسدوا فسلط الله عليهم المجوس ، ثم أفسدوا فبعث الله عليهم المسلمين . 

وقيل : كلما أجمعوا أمرهم ليفسدوا أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأوقدوا نار المحاربة أطفأها الله ، فردهم وقهرهم ونصر نبيه ودينه ، هذا معنى قول الحسن  ، وقال قتادة    : هذا عام في كل حرب طلبته اليهود  فلا تلقى اليهود  في البلد إلا وجدتهم من أذل الناس ، ( ويسعون في الأرض فسادا والله لا يحب المفسدين   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (125)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 65 إلى الاية71

( ولو أن أهل الكتاب آمنوا واتقوا لكفرنا عنهم سيئاتهم ولأدخلناهم جنات النعيم   ( 65 ) ولو   أن أهل الكتاب آمنوا واتقوا لكفرنا عنهم سيئاتهم ولأدخلناهم جنات النعيم   ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم   ومن تحت أرجلهم منهم أمة مقتصدة وكثير منهم ساء ما يعملون ياأيها الرسول   بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته والله يعصمك من  الناس  إن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين   ( 67 ) ) 

( ولو أن أهل الكتاب آمنوا   ) بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ) ( واتقوا ) الكفر ، ( لكفرنا عنهم سيئاتهم ولأدخلناهم جنات النعيم   )   [ ص: 78 ] 

( ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل   ) يعني : أقاموا أحكامهما وحدودهما وعملوا بما فيهما ، ( وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم   ) يعني : القرآن ، وقيل : كتب أنبياء بني إسرائيل  ، ( لأكلوا من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم   ) قيل : من فوقهم هو المطر ، ومن تحت أرجلهم نبات الأرض . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لأنزلت عليهم القطر وأخرجت لهم من نبات الأرض . 

وقال الفراء  أراد به التوسعة في الرزق كما يقال فلان في الخير من قرنه إلى قدمه ، ونظيره قوله تعالى : " ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض   " ( الأعراف ، 96 ) . 

( منهم أمة مقتصدة   ) يعني : مؤمني أهل الكتاب ،  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ، مقتصدة أي عادلة غير غالية ، ولا مقصرة جافية ، ومعنى الاقتصاد في اللغة : الاعتدال في العمل من غير غلو ولا تقصير . 

( وكثير منهم   ) كعب بن الأشرف  وأصحابه ( ساء ما يعملون   ) بئس شيئا عملهم ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : عملوا القبيح مع التكذيب بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك   ) الآية ، روي عن مسروق  قال : قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها من حدثك أن محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم كتم شيئا مما أنزل الله فقد كذب ، وهو يقول : ياأيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك الآية . روى الحسن    : أن الله تعالى لما بعث رسوله ضاق ذرعا وعرف أن من الناس من يكذبه ، فنزلت هذه الآية . 

وقيل : نزلت في عيب اليهود  ،  وذلك أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاهم إلى الإسلام ، فقالوا أسلمنا قبلك  وجعلوا  يستهزئون به ، فيقولون له : تريد أن نتخذك حنانا كما اتخذت النصارى  عيسى ابن مريم  حنانا ، فلما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ذلك سكت فنزلت هذه الآية ، وأمره أن يقول لهم : " ياأهل الكتاب لستم على شيء   " الآية . 

وقيل : بلغ ما أنزل إليك من الرجم والقصاص ، نزلت في قصة اليهود    . 

وقيل : نزلت في أمر زينب بنت جحش  ونكاحها . 

وقيل : في الجهاد ، وذلك أن المنافقين كرهوه ، كما قال الله تعالى : فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة وذكر فيها القتال رأيت الذين في قلوبهم مرض ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه من الموت  [ ص: 79 ]   ( محمد ، 20 ) وكرهه بعض المؤمنين قال الله تعالى : " ألم تر إلى الذين قيل لهم كفوا أيديكم     " الآية ( النساء ، 70 ) ، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسك في بعض   الأحايين عن الحث على الجهاد لما يعلم من كراهة بعضهم ، فأنزل الله هذه   الآية . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته   ) قرأ أهل المدينة    ( رسالاته ) ، على الجمع والباقون رسالته على التوحيد . 

ومعنى الآية : إن لم تبلغ الجميع وتركت بعضه ، فما بلغت شيئا ، أي : جرمك في ترك تبليغ البعض كجرمك في ترك تبليغ الكل ، كقوله : " ويقولون نؤمن ببعض ونكفر ببعض ويريدون أن يتخذوا بين ذلك سبيلا أولئك هم الكافرون حقا   " ( النساء ، 150 - 151 ) ، أخبر أن كفرهم بالبعض محبط للإيمان بالبعض . 

وقيل : بلغ ما أنزل إليك أي : أظهر تبليغه ، كقوله : " فاصدع بما تؤمر     " ( الحجر ، 94 ) وإن لم تفعل : فإن لم تظهر تبليغه فما بلغت رسالته ،   أمره بتبليغ ما أنزل إليه مجاهرا محتسبا صابرا ، غير خائف ، فإن أخفيت منه   شيئا لخوف يلحقك فما بلغت رسالته . 

( والله يعصمك من الناس   ) يحفظك ويمنعك من الناس ، فإن قيل : أليس قد شج رأسه وكسرت رباعيته وأوذي بضروب من الأذى؟ 

قيل : معناه يعصمك من القتل فلا يصلون إلى قتلك . 

وقيل : نزلت هذه الآية بعدما شج رأسه لأن سورة المائدة من آخر ما نزل من القرآن . 

وقيل : والله يخصك بالعصمة من بين الناس ، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوم . 

( إن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا أبو اليمان  أنا شعيب  عن الزهري  أنا سنان بن أبي سنان الدؤلي   وأبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  أن  جابر بن عبد الله  أخبره أنه غزا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل نجد  ،   فلما قفل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قفل معه وأدركتهم القائلة في  واد  كثير العضاة ، فنزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وتفرق الناس يستظلون   بالشجر ، فنزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تحت شجرة وعلق بها سيفه  ونمنا  نومة ، فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعونا وإذا عنده أعرابي ،  فقال :  " إن هذا اخترط سيفي وأنا نائم ، فاستيقظت وهو في يده صلتا ، فقال  : من  يمنعك مني؟ فقلت : الله " ثلاثا " ، ولم يعاقبه وجلس .   .   [ ص: 80 ] 

وروى  محمد بن كعب القرظي  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن الأعرابي سل سيفه وقال : من يمنعك مني يا محمد  قال : الله ، فرعدت يد الأعرابي وسقط السيف من يده وجعل يضرب برأسه الشجرة حتى انتثر دماغه ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا إسماعيل بن خليل  أخبرنا علي بن مسهر  أنا يحيى بن سعيد  أنا عبد الله بن عامر بن ربيعة  قال : سمعت عائشة  رضي الله عنها تقول : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سهر فلما قدم المدينة  قال ليت رجلا صالحا من أصحابي يحرسني الليلة ، إذ سمعنا صوت سلاح ، فقال : من هذا؟ قال : أنا  سعد بن أبي وقاص  جئت لأحرسك ، فنام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   . 

وقال عبد الله بن شقيق  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرس حتى نزلت هذه الآية : ( والله يعصمك من الناس   ) فأخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأسه من القبة فقال لهم : " أيها الناس انصرفوا فقد عصمني الله سبحانه وتعالى   " .
( قل  يا أهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة  والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم  من ربكم وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك  طغيانا وكفرا فلا تأس على  القوم الكافرين   ( 68 ) إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ( 69 ) لقد أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل وأرسلنا إليهم رسلا كلما جاءهم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسهم فريقا كذبوا وفريقا يقتلون   ( 70 ) وحسبوا ألا تكون فتنة فعموا وصموا ثم تاب الله عليهم ثم عموا وصموا كثير منهم والله بصير بما يعملون   ( 71 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ) ( قل ياأهل الكتاب لستم على شيء حتى تقيموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليكم من ربكم   )   [ ص: 81 ] أي : تقيموا أحكامهما وما يجب عليكم فيهما ، ( وليزيدن كثيرا منهم ما أنزل إليك من ربك طغيانا وكفرا فلا تأس   ) فلا تحزن ، ( على القوم الكافرين   ) 

( إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئون والنصارى   ) وكان حقه : ) ( والصابئين ) وقد ذكرنا في سورة البقرة وجه ارتفاعه . وقال  سيبويه    : فيه تقديم وتأخير تقديره : إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى  من آمن بالله إلى آخر الآية ، والصابئون كذلك ، وقوله : ( إن الذين آمنوا   ) أي : باللسان ، وقوله : ( من آمن بالله   ) أي : بالقلب ، وقيل : الذين آمنوا على حقيقة الإيمان ( من آمن بالله   ) أي : ثبت على الإيمان ، ( واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( لقد أخذنا ميثاق بني إسرائيل   ) في التوحيد والنبوة ، ( وأرسلنا إليهم رسلا كلما جاءهم رسول بما لا تهوى أنفسهم فريقا كذبوا   ) عيسى  ومحمدا  صلوات الله وسلامه عليهما ، ( وفريقا يقتلون   ) يحيى  وزكريا    .   [ ص: 82 ] 

) ( وحسبوا ) ظنوا ( ألا تكون فتنة   ) أي : عذاب وقتل ، وقيل : ابتلاء واختبار ، أي : ظنوا أن لا يبتلوا ولا يعذبهم الله ، قرأ أهل البصرة وحمزة   والكسائي      " تكون " برفع النون على معنى أنها لا تكون ، ونصبها الآخرون كما لو لم   يكن قبله لا ) ( فعموا ) عن الحق فلم يبصروه ، ) ( وصموا ) عنه فلم يسمعوه  ،  يعني عموا وصموا بعد موسى  صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ، ( ثم تاب الله عليهم   ) ببعث عيسى  عليه السلام ، ( ثم عموا وصموا كثير منهم   ) بالكفر بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( والله بصير بما يعملون   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (126)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 72 إلى الاية81

( لقد  كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم  وقال المسيح يابني إسرائيل  اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم إنه من يشرك بالله فقد  حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه  النار وما للظالمين من أنصار   ( 72 ) لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم   ( 73 ) أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم   ( 74 ) ) 

( ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وأمه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام انظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون   ( 75 ) قل أتعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لكم ضرا ولا نفعا والله هو السميع العليم   ( 76 ) ( لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله هو المسيح ابن مريم   ) وهم الملكانية واليعقوبية منهم ، ( وقال المسيح يابني إسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم إنه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار   ) 

( لقد كفر الذين قالوا إن الله ثالث ثلاثة   ) يعني : المرقوسية ، وفيه إضمار معناه : ثالث ثلاثة آلهة ، لأنهم يقولون : الإلهية مشتركة بين الله تعالى ومريم  وعيسى  ، وكل واحد من هؤلاء إله فهم ثلاثة آلهة ، يبين هذا قوله - عز وجل - للمسيح : " أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله   " ؟ ( المائدة ، 116 ) ، ومن قال : إن الله ثالث ثلاثة ولم يرد به الإلهية لا يكفر ، فإن الله يقول : " ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا هو رابعهم   " ( المجادلة ، 7 ) ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر  رضي الله عنه : " ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما   " . ثم قال ردا عليهم : ( وما من إله إلا إله واحد وإن لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن   ) [ ليصيبن ] ( الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم   ) خص الذين كفروا لعلمه أن بعضهم يؤمنون . 

( أفلا يتوبون إلى الله ويستغفرونه   ) ؟ قال الفراء    : هذا أمر بلفظ الاستفهام كقوله تعالى : فهل أنتم منتهون   ( المائدة ، 91 ) ، أي : انتهوا ، والمعنى : أن الله [ يأمركم ] بالتوبة والاستغفار من هذا الذنب العظيم ، ( والله غفور رحيم   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت   ) [ مضت ] ( من قبله الرسل   ) أي : ليس هو بإله بل هو كالرسل الذين مضوا لم يكونوا آلهة ) ( وأمه صديقة ) أي : كثيرة الصدق .   [ ص: 83 ] 

وقيل : سميت صديقة لأنها صدقت بآيات الله ، كما قال عز وجل في وصفها : " وصدقت بكلمات ربها   " ( التحريم ، 12 ) ، ( كانا يأكلان الطعام   ) أي : كانا يعيشان بالطعام والغذاء كسائر الآدميين ، فكيف يكون إلها من لا يقيمه إلا أكل الطعام؟ 

وقيل : هذا كناية عن الحدث ، وذلك أن من أكل وشرب لا بد له من البول والغائط ، ومن هذه صفته كيف يكون إلها؟ 

ثم قال : ( انظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر أنى يؤفكون   ) أي يصرفون عن الحق .
( قل ياأهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم غير الحق ولا تتبعوا أهواء قوم قد ضلوا من قبل وأضلوا كثيرا وضلوا عن سواء السبيل   ( 77 ) لعن الذين كفروا من بني إسرائيل على لسان داود وعيسى ابن مريم ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون   ( 78 ) ) 

( قل ياأهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم غير الحق   ) أي : لا تتجاوزوا الحد ، والغلو والتقصير كل واحد منهما مذموم في الدين ، وقوله : ( غير الحق   ) أي : في دينكم المخالف للحق ، وذلك أنهم خالفوا الحق في دينهم ، ثم غلوا فيه بالإصرار عليه ، ( ولا تتبعوا أهواء قوم   ) والأهواء جمع الهوى وهو ما تدعو إليه شهوة النفس ( قد ضلوا من قبل   ) يعني : رؤساء الضلالة من فريقي اليهود  والنصارى  ، والخطاب للذين في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهوا عن اتباع أسلافهم فيما ابتدعوه بأهوائهم ( وأضلوا كثيرا   ) يعني : من اتبعهم [ على أهوائهم ] ( وضلوا عن سواء السبيل   ) عن قصد الطريق ، أي : بالإضلال ، فالضلال الأول من الضلالة ، والثاني بإضلال من اتبعهم . 

قوله تعالى :   ( لعن الذين كفروا من بني إسرائيل على لسان داود   ) يعني : أهل أيلة لما اعتدوا   [ ص: 84 ] في السبت ، وقال داود  عليه السلام : اللهم العنهم واجعلهم آية فمسخوا قردة ( وعيسى ابن مريم   ) أي : على لسان عيسى  عليه السلام ، يعني : كفار أصحاب المائدة ، لما لم يؤمنوا ، قال عيسى    : اللهم العنهم واجعلهم آية فمسخوا خنازير ( ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون   ) 

( كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه   ) [ أي : لا ينهى بعضهم بعضا ] ( لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون   ) 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أنا الحسن محمد بن الحسين  أنا أحمد بن محمد بن إسحاق  أنا أبو يعلى الموصلي  أنا وهب بن بقية  أنا خالد - يعني ابن عبد الله الواسطي  عن العلاء بن المسيب  عن عمرو بن مرة  عن أبي عبيدة  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كان   فيمن كان قبلكم من بني إسرائيل إذا عمل العامل منهم الخطيئة نهاه الناهي   تعذيرا فإذا كان من الغد جالسه وآكله وشاربه كأنه لم يره على الخطيئة   بالأمس ، فلما رأى الله تبارك وتعالى ذلك منهم ضرب قلوب بعضهم على بعض ،   وجعل منهم القردة والخنازير ، ولعنهم على لسان داود  وعيسى ابن مريم  عليهما   السلام ذلك بما عصوا وكانوا يعتدون ، والذي نفسي بيده لتأمرن بالمعروف   ولتنهون عن المنكر ، ولتأخذن على يد السفيه ولتأطرنه على الحق أطرا أو   ليضربن الله قلوب بعضكم على بعض ويلعنكم كما لعنهم   " .
( كانوا لا يتناهون عن منكر فعلوه لبئس ما كانوا يفعلون   ( 79 ) ترى كثيرا منهم يتولون الذين كفروا لبئس ما قدمت لهم أنفسهم أن سخط الله عليهم وفي العذاب هم خالدون   ( 80 ) ولو كانوا يؤمنون بالله والنبي وما أنزل إليه ما اتخذوهم أولياء ولكن كثيرا منهم فاسقون   ( 81 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ترى كثيرا منهم   ) قيل : من اليهود  كعب بن الأشرف  وأصحابه ، ( يتولون الذين كفروا   )   [ ص: 85 ] مشركي مكة  حين خرجوا إليهم يجيشون على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  والحسن    : منهم يعني من المنافقين يتولون اليهود  ، ( لبئس ما قدمت لهم أنفسهم   ) بئس ما قدموا من العمل لمعادهم في الآخرة ، ( أن سخط الله عليهم   ) غضب الله عليهم ، ( وفي العذاب هم خالدون   ) 

( ولو كانوا يؤمنون بالله والنبي   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( وما أنزل إليه   ) يعني القرآن ، ( ما اتخذوهم   ) يعني الكفار ، ( أولياء ولكن كثيرا منهم فاسقون   ) أي خارجون عن أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى . 

قوله عز وجل : ( لتجدن أشد الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا   ) يعني : مشركي العرب ، ( ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى   ) لم يرد به جميع النصارى  لأنهم في عداوتهم المسلمين كاليهود  في قتلهم المسلمين وأسرهم وتخريب بلادهم وهدم مساجدهم وإحراق مصاحفهم ، لا ولاء ، ولا كرامة لهم ، بل الآية فيمن أسلم منهم مثل النجاشي  وأصحابه ، [ وقيل : نزلت في جميع اليهود  وجميع النصارى  ، لأن اليهود  أقسى قلبا والنصارى  ألين قلبا منهم ، وكانوا أقل مظاهرة للمشركين من اليهود    ] . 

قال أهل التفسير : ائتمرت قريش  أن  يفتنوا  المؤمنين عن دينهم ، فوثبت كل قبيلة على من فيها من المسلمين  يؤذونهم  ويعذبونهم ، فافتتن من افتتن ، وعصم الله منهم من شاء ، ومنع الله  تعالى  رسوله بعمه أبي طالب  ، فلما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بأصحابه ولم يقدر على منعهم ولم يؤمر بعد بالجهاد ، أمرهم بالخروج إلى أرض الحبشة  ، وقال : " إن بها ملكا صالحا لا يظلم ولا يظلم عنده أحد ، فاخرجوا إليه حتى يجعل الله للمسلمين فرجا " وأراد به النجاشي  ، واسمه أصحمة  وهو بالحبشة  عطية ، وإنما النجاشي  اسم الملك ، كقولهم قيصر وكسرى ، فخرج إليهم سرا أحد عشر رجلا وأربع نسوة ، وهم  عثمان بن عفان  وامرأته رقية  بنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  والزبير بن العوام   وعبد الله بن مسعود  ، [  وعبد الرحمن بن عوف    ]  وأبو حذيفة بن عتبة  وامرأته سهلة بنت سهيل بن عمرو  ،  ومصعب بن عمير   وأبو سلمة بن عبد الأسد  وامرأته أم سلمة بنت أبي أمية  ،  وعثمان بن مظعون   وعامر بن ربيعة  وامرأته   [ ص: 86 ] ليلى بنت أبي [ حثمة ]  وحاطب بن عمرو  و [ سهل ] بن بيضاء  رضي الله عنهم ، فخرجوا إلى البحر وأخذوا سفينة إلى أرض الحبشة  بنصف دينار وذلك في رجب في السنة الخامسة من مبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهذه الهجرة الأولى ثم خرج  جعفر بن أبي طالب  ، وتتابع المسلمون إليها وكان جميع من هاجر إلى الحبشة  من المسلمين اثنين وثمانين رجلا سوى النساء والصبيان . 

فلما علمت قريش  بذلك وجهوا عمرو بن العاص  وصاحبه بالهدايا إلى النجاشي  وبطارقته ليردوهم إليهم ، فعصمه الله ، وذكرت القصة في سورة آل عمران . 

فلما انصرفا خائبين ، أقام المسلمون هناك بخير دار وأحسن جوار إلى أن هاجر   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلا أمره ، وذلك في سنة ستة من الهجرة كتب   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى النجاشي  على يد  عمرو بن أمية الضمري  ليزوجه أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان    - وكانت قد هاجرت إليه مع زوجها فمات زوجها ، - ويبعث إليه من عنده من المسلمين فأرسل النجاشي  إلى أم حبيبة  جارية يقال لها أبرهة  تخبرها   بخطبة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إياها ، فأعطتها أوضاحا لها سرورا   بذلك ، فأذنت لخالد بن سعيد بن العاص حتى أنكحها على صداق أربعمائة دينار ،   وكان الخاطب لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم النجاشي  رحمه الله فأنفذ إليها النجاشي  أربعمائة دينار على يد أبرهة  ،   فلما جاءتها بها أعطتها خمسين دينارا فردته وقالت : أمرني الملك أن لا  آخذ  منك شيئا ، وقالت : أنا صاحبة دهن الملك وثيابه ، وقد صدقت محمدا  صلى   الله عليه وسلم وآمنت به ، وحاجتي منك أن تقرئيه مني السلام ، قالت نعم :   وقد أمر الملك نساءه أن يبعثن إليك بما عندهن من عود وعنبر ، فكان رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يراه عليها وعندها فلا ينكر . 

قالت أم حبيبة    : فخرجنا إلى المدينة  ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بخيبر ، فخرج من خرج إليه وأقمت بالمدينة  حتى   قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فدخلت عليه وكان يسألني عن النجاشي فقرأت   عليه من أبرهة السلام فرد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليهما السلام ،   وأنزل الله عز وجل : " عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم مودة   " يعني : أبا سفيان  مودة ، يعني : بتزويج أم حبيبة  ، ولما جاء أبا سفيان  تزويج أم حبيبة  ، قال : ذلك الفحل لا يقرع أنفه . 

وبعث النجاشي  بعد قدوم جعفر  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ابنه أزهى بن أصحمة بن أبجر  في ستين رجلا من الحبشة  ، وكتب إليه : يا رسول الله أشهد أنك رسول الله صادقا مصدقا وقد بايعتك وبايعت   [ ص: 87 ] ابن عمك وأسلمت لله رب العالمين ، وقد بعثت إليك ابني أزهى ، وإن شئت أن آتيك بنفسي فعلت والسلام عليك يا رسول الله ، فركبوا سفينة في أثر جعفر  وأصحابه حتى إذا كانوا في وسط البحر غرقوا ، ووافى جعفر  وأصحابه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سبعين رجلا عليهم ثياب الصوف ، منهم اثنان وستون من الحبشة  وثمانية من [ أهل ] الشام  ،   فقرأ عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سورة " يس " إلى آخرها ، فبكوا   حين سمعوا القرآن وآمنوا ، وقال : آمنوا ، وقالوا : ما أشبه هذا بما كان   ينزل على عيسى  عليه السلام ، فأنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى هذه الآية ( ولتجدن أقربهم مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى   ) يعني : وفد النجاشي  الذين قدموا مع جعفر وهم السبعون ، وكانوا أصحاب الصوامع . 

وقال مقاتل  والكلبي  كانوا أربعين رجلا اثنان وثلاثون من الحبشة  ، وثمانية روميين من أهل الشام    . 

[ وقال عطاء    : كانوا ثمانين رجلا ، أربعون من أهل نجران  من بني الحرث بن كعب  ، واثنان وثلاثون من الحبشة  وثمانية روميين من أهل الشام    ] . 

وقال قتادة    : نزلت في ناس من أهل الكتاب  كانوا على شريعة من الحق مما جاء به عيسى  عليه السلام ، فلما بعث الله محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم صدقوه وآمنوا به فأثنى الله عز وجل بذلك عليهم . ( ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين   ) أي علماء ، قال قطرب      : القس والقسيس العالم بلغة الروم ، ) ( ورهبانا ) الرهبان العباد أصحاب   الصوامع ، واحدهم راهب ، مثل فارس وفرسان ، وراكب وركبان ، وقد يكون  واحدا  وجمعه رهابين ، مثل قربان وقرابين ( وأنهم لا يستكبرون   ) لا يتعظمون عن الإيمان والإذعان للحق .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (127)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 82 إلى الاية89

( لتجدن  أشد الناس عداوة للذين  آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا ولتجدن أقربهم مودة  للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا  إنا نصارى ذلك بأن منهم قسيسين ورهبانا وأنهم لا  يستكبرون   ( 82 ) ) 

( وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين   ( 83 ) ) 

( وما لنا لا نؤمن بالله وما جاءنا من الحق ونطمع أن يدخلنا ربنا مع القوم الصالحين   ( 84 ) فأثابهم الله بما قالوا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء المحسنين   ( 85 ) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم   ( 86 ( وإذا سمعوا ما أنزل إلى الرسول   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( ترى أعينهم تفيض   ) تسيل ، ( من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في رواية عطاء    : يريد النجاشي  وأصحابه قرأ عليهم جعفر  بالحبشة  كهيعص ، فما زالوا يبكون حتى فرغ جعفر  من القراءة . ( يقولون ربنا آمنا فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين   )   [ ص: 88 ] يعني أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، دليله قوله تعالى : " لتكونوا شهداء على الناس   " ( البقرة 143 ) . 

( وما لنا لا نؤمن بالله وما جاءنا من الحق   ) وذلك أن اليهود  عيروهم وقالوا لهم : لم آمنتم؟ فأجابوهم بهذا ، ( ونطمع أن يدخلنا ربنا مع القوم الصالحين   ) أي : في أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، بيانه ( أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون   ) ( الأنبياء ، 105 ) . 

( فأثابهم الله ) أعطاهم الله ، ( بما قالوا جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها   ) وإنما أنجح قولهم وعلق الثواب بالقول لاقترانه بالإخلاص ، بدليل قوله : ( وذلك جزاء المحسنين   ) يعني : الموحدين المؤمنين ، وقوله من قبل : " ترى أعينهم تفيض من الدمع مما عرفوا من الحق " يدل على أن الإخلاص والمعرفة بالقلب مع القول يكون إيمانا   .
( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين   ( 87 ) ) 

( وكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالا طيبا واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون   ( 88 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم   ) الآية قال أهل التفسير : ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس يوما ووصف القيامة ، فرق له الناس وبكوا ، فاجتمع عشرة من أصحابه في بيت عثمان بن مظعون الجمحي  ، وهم أبو بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه  وعلي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه ،  وعبد الله بن مسعود   وعبد الله بن عمر  ،  وأبو ذر الغفاري   وسالم مولى أبي حذيفة  ،  والمقداد بن الأسود   وسلمان الفارسي  ، ومعقل بن مقرن  رضي   الله عنهم ، وتشاوروا واتفقوا على أن يترهبوا ويلبسوا المسوح ويجبوا   مذاكيرهم ، ويصوموا الدهر ، ويقوموا الليل ولا يناموا على الفرش ، ولا   يأكلوا اللحم والودك ، ولا يقربوا النساء والطيب ، ويسيحوا في الأرض ، فبلغ   ذلك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأتى دار عثمان بن مظعون  فلم يصادفه ، فقال لامرأته أم حكيم بنت أبي أمية ، واسمها الخولاء  ، وكانت عطارة : أحق ما بلغني   [ ص: 89 ] عن زوجك وأصحابه؟ فكرهت أن تكذب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وكرهت أن تبدي على زوجها ، فقالت : يا رسول الله إن كان أخبرك عثمان  بشيء فقد صدقك ، فانصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فلما دخل عثمان  أخبرته   بذلك فأتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو وأصحابه ، فقال لهم رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ألم أنبأ أنكم اتفقتم على كذا وكذا ) ؟ قالوا : بلى   يا رسول الله ، وما أردنا إلا الخير ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إني  لم  أؤمر بذلك ) ، ثم قال : ( إن لأنفسكم عليكم حقا فصوموا وأفطروا وقوموا   وناموا ، فإني أقوم وأنام وأصوم وأفطر ، وآكل اللحم والدسم وآتي النساء ،   فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني ) ، ثم جمع الناس وخطبهم فقال : ( ما بال أقوام حرموا النساء والطعام والطيب والنوم وشهوات [ النساء     ] ؟ أما إني لست آمركم أن تكونوا قسيسين ورهبانا فإنه ليس في ديني ترك   اللحم والنساء ، ولا اتخاذ الصوامع ، وإن سياحة أمتي الصوم ورهبانيتهم   الجهاد ، اعبدوا الله ولا تشركوا به شيئا ، وحجوا واعتمروا وأقيموا الصلاة   وآتوا الزكاة ، وصوموا رمضان واستقيموا يستقم لكم ، فإنما هلك من كان  قبلكم  بالتشديد ، شددوا على أنفسهم فشدد الله عليهم ، فأولئك بقاياهم في  الديار  والصوامع   ) ، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية . 

أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة الكشميهني  أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أنا عبد الله بن محمود  أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  أنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن  رشدين بن سعد  حدثني ابن أنعم  عن سعد بن مسعود  أن عثمان بن مظعون  رضي   الله عنه أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ائذن لنا في الاختصاء ،   فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ليس منا من خصى ولا اختصى ، خصاء   أمتي الصيام ) ، فقال : يا رسول الله ائذن لنا في السياحة ، فقال : ( إن   سياحة أمتي الجهاد في سبيل الله ) ، فقال : يا رسول الله ائذن لنا في   الترهب ، فقال : ( إن ترهب أمتي الجلوس في المساجد وانتظار الصلاة   ) . 

وروي عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن رجلا قال : يا رسول الله إني أصبت من اللحم فانتشرت وأخذتني شهوة ، فحرمت اللحم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم   )   [ ص: 90 ] يعني : اللذات التي تشتهيها النفوس ، مما أحل لكم من المطاعم الطيبة والمشارب اللذيذة ( ولا تعتدوا   ) أي : ولا تجاوزوا الحلال إلى الحرام ، وقيل : هو جب المذاكير ( إن الله لا يحب المعتدين   ) 

( وكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالا طيبا   ) قال  عبد الله بن المبارك    : الحلال ما أخذته من وجهه ، والطيب ما غذى وأنمى ، فأما الجوامد كالطين والتراب وما لا يغذي فمكروه إلا على وجه التداوي . 

( واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون   ) أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  أنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  أنا أبو سعيد الهيثم بن كليب  أنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  أخبرنا  أحمد بن إبراهيم الدورقي   وسلمة بن شبيب   ومحمود بن غيلان  قالوا : أخبرنا أبو أسامة  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : ( كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يحب الحلواء والعسل   ) .
( لا  يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما  عقدتم الأيمان فكفارته  إطعام عشرة مساكين من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم أو  كسوتهم أو تحرير رقبة فمن  لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام ذلك كفارة أيمانكم إذا  حلفتم واحفظوا أيمانكم كذلك  يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تشكرون   ( 89 ) ) 



قوله عز وجل : ( لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لما نزلت : ( لا تحرموا طيبات ما أحل الله لكم   ) ، قالوا : يا رسول الله كيف نصنع بأيماننا التي حلفنا عليها؟ وكانوا حلفوا على ما اتفقوا عليه ، فأنزل الله : ( لا يؤاخذكم الله باللغو في أيمانكم ولكن يؤاخذكم بما عقدتم الأيمان   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    [ وأبو بكر    ] ( عقدتم ) بالتخفيف ، وقرأ ابن عامر    ( عاقدتم ) بالألف وقرأ الآخرون ( عقدتم ) بالتشديد ، أي : وكدتم ، والمراد من الآية قصدتم   [ ص: 91 ] وتعمدتم ، ) ( فكفارته ) أي : كفارة ما عقدتم الأيمان إذا حنثتم ( إطعام عشرة مساكين   ) واختلفوا في قدره : فذهب قوم إلى أنه يطعم كل مسكين مدا من الطعام بمد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو رطل وثلث من غالب قوت البلد ، وكذلك في جميع الكفارات ، وهو قول  زيد بن ثابت   وابن عباس   وابن عمر  ، وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب  والقاسم  وسليمان بن اليسار   وعطاء  والحسن    . 

وقال أهل العراق    : عليه لكل مسكين مدان ، وهو نصف صاع ، يروى ذلك عن عمر  وعلي  رضي الله عنهما . 

وقال أبو حنيفة    : إن أطعم من الحنطة فنصف صاع ، وإن أطعم من غيرها فصاع ، وهو قول الشعبي  والنخعي   وسعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد  والحكم    . 

ولو غداهم وعشاهم لا يجوز ، وجوز أبو حنيفة  ، ويروى ذلك عن علي  رضي الله عنه . 

ولا تجوز الدراهم والدنانير ولا الخبز ولا الدقيق ، بل يجب إخراج الحب إليهم ، وجوز أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه كل ذلك . 

ولو صرف الكل إلى مسكين واحد   [ لا يجوز ] وجوز أبو حنيفة  أن   يصرف طعام عشرة إلى مسكين واحد في عشرة أيام ، ولا يجوز أن يصرف إلا إلى   مسلم حر محتاج ، فإن صرف إلى ذمي أو عبد أو غني لا يجوز ، وجوز أبو حنيفة  صرفها إلى أهل الذمة ، واتفقوا على أن صرف الزكاة إلى أهل الذمة لا يجوز . 

قوله تعالى : ( من أوسط ما تطعمون أهليكم   ) أي : من خير قوت عيالكم ، وقال عبيدة السلماني    : الأوسط الخبز والخل ، والأعلى الخبز واللحم ، والأدنى الخبز البحت والكل [ يجزئ ] . 

قوله تعالى : ) ( أو كسوتهم ) كل من لزمته كفارة اليمين فهو فيها مخير إن شاء أطعم عشرة من المساكين ، وإن شاء كساهم ، وإن شاء أعتق رقبة ، فإن اختار الكسوة ، فاختلفوا في قدرها : 

فذهب قوم إلى أنه يكسو كل مسكين ثوبا واحدا مما يقع عليه اسم الكسوة ، إزار   أو رداء أو قميص أو سراويل أو عمامة أو كساء ونحوها ، وهو قول ابن عباس  والحسن  ومجاهد   وعطاء   وطاوس  ، وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  رحمه الله تعالى .   [ ص: 92 ] 

وقال مالك    : يجب لكل إنسان ما تجوز فيه صلاته ، فيكسو الرجال ثوبا واحدا والنساء ثوبين درعا وخمارا . 

وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  لكل مسكين ثوبان . 

قوله عز وجل : ( أو تحرير رقبة    ) وإذا اختار  العتق يجب إعتاق رقبة مؤمنة ، وكذلك جميع الكفارات مثل  كفارة القتل  والظهار والجماع في نهار رمضان يجب فيها إعتاق رقبة مؤمنة ،  وأجاز أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه  والثوري  رضي الله عنه إعتاق الرقبة الكافرة في   جميعها إلا في كفارة القتل ، لأن الله تعالى قيد الرقبة فيها بالإيمان ،   قلنا : المطلق يحمل على المقيد [ كما أن الله تعالى قيد الشهادة بالعدالة   في موضع فقال : " وأشهدوا ذوي عدل منكم   " ، ( الطلاق 2 ) ، وأطلق في موضع ، فقال : " واستشهدوا شهيدين من رجالكم   " ( البقرة 282 ) ، ثم العدالة شرط في جميعها حملا للمطلق على المقيد ] كذلك هاهنا ، ولا يجوز إعتاق المرتد بالاتفاق عن الكفارة . 

ويشترط أن يكون سليم الرق حتى لو أعتق عن كفارته مكاتبا أو أم ولد أو عبدا اشتراه بشرط العتق أو اشترى قريبه الذي يعتق عليه بنية الكفارة ،   يعتق ولكن لا يجوز عن الكفارة ، وجوز أصحاب الرأي عتق المكاتب إذا لم يكن   أدى شيئا من النجوم ، وعتق القريب عن الكفارة ويشترط أن تكون الرقبة  سليمة  من كل عيب يضر بالعمل ضررا بينا حتى لا يجوز مقطوع إحدى اليدين ، أو  إحدى  الرجلين ، ولا الأعمى ولا الزمن ولا المجنون المطبق ، ويجوز الأعور  والأصم  ومقطوع الأذنين والأنف لأن هذه العيوب لا تضر بالعمل ضررا بينا . 

وعند أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه كل عيب يفوت جنسا من المنفعة [ على الكمال ] يمنع الجواز ، حتى جوز مقطوع إحدى اليدين ، ولم يجوز مقطوع الأذنين . 

قوله عز وجل : ( فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام   ) إذا عجز الذي لزمته كفارة اليمين عن الإطعام والكسوة وتحرير الرقبة ، يجب عليه صوم ثلاثة أيام ، والعجز أن لا يفضل من ماله عن قوته وقوت عياله وحاجته ما يطعم أو يكسو أو يعتق فإنه يصوم ثلاثة أيام . 

وقال بعضهم : إذا ملك ما يمكنه الإطعام وإن لم يفضل عن كفايته فليس له الصيام ، وهو قول الحسن   وسعيد بن جبير    .   [ ص: 93 ] 

واختلفوا في وجوب التتابع في هذا الصوم   : فذهب جماعة إلى أنه لا يجب فيه التتابع بل إن شاء تابع وإن شاء فرق ، والتتابع أفضل وهو أحد قولي  الشافعي  ، وذهب قوم إلى أنه يجب فيه التتابع قياسا على كفارة القتل والظهار ، وهو قول الثوري   وأبي حنيفة  ، ويدل عليه قراءة ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه فصيام ثلاثة أيام متتابعات ) ( ذلك ) أي : ذلك الذي ذكرت ( كفارة أيمانكم إذا حلفتم   ) وحنثتم ، فإن الكفارة لا تجب إلا بعد الحنث . 

واختلفوا في تقديم الكفارة على الحنث   : فذهب قوم إلى جوازه ، لما روينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من حلف على يمين فرأى غيرها خيرا منها فليكفر عن يمينه ، وليفعل الذي هو خير   " . وهو قول عمر    [  وابن عمر    ]  وابن عباس   وعائشة  وبه قال الحسن   وابن سيرين  ، وإليه ذهب مالك   والأوزاعي   والشافعي  ، إلا أن  الشافعي  يقول : إن كفر بالصوم قبل الحنث لا يجوز لأنه بدني ، إنما يجوز بالإطعام أو الكسوة أو العتق كما يجوز تقديم الزكاة على الحول ، ولا يجوز تعجيل صوم رمضان قبل وقته ، وذهب قوم إلى أنه لا يجوز تقديم الكفارة على الحنث ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه . 

قوله عز وجل ( واحفظوا أيمانكم    ) قيل : أراد  به ترك الحلف ، أي : لا تحلفوا ، وقيل : وهو الأصح ، أراد  به : إذا حلفتم  فلا تحنثوا ، فالمراد منه حفظ اليمين عن الحنث هذا إذا لم  تكن يمينه على  ترك مندوب أو فعل مكروه ، فإن حلف على فعل مكروه أو ترك مندوب ، فالأفضل أن يحنث نفسه ويكفر ، لما أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا حجاج بن منهال  أنا جرير بن حازم  عن الحسن  عن عبد الرحمن بن سمرة  قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا عبد الرحمن بن سمرة  لا   تسأل الإمارة ، فإنك إن أوتيتها عن مسألة وكلت إليها ، وإن أوتيتها من  غير  مسألة أعنت عليها ، وإذا حلفت على يمين فرأيت غيرها خيرا منها فكفر عن   يمينك وأت الذي هو خير   " . 

قوله تعالى : ( كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته لعلكم تشكرون   ) ( .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (128)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 90 إلى الاية95

( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر والأنصاب والأزلام رجس من عمل الشيطان فاجتنبوه لعلكم تفلحون   ( 90 ) إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة فهل أنتم منتهون   ( 91 ) ( وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واحذروا فإن توليتم فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين   ( 92 ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إنما الخمر والميسر     ) أي : القمار ) ( والأنصاب ) يعني : الأوثان ، سميت بذلك لأنهم كانوا   ينصبونها ، واحدها نصب بفتح النون وسكون الصاد ، ونصب بضم النون مخففا   ومثقلا ) ( والأزلام ) يعني : الأقداح التي كانوا يستقسمون بها واحدها زلم )   ( رجس ) خبيث مستقذر ، ( من عمل الشيطان   ) من تزيينه ، ) ( فاجتنبوه ) رد الكناية إلى الرجس ( لعلكم تفلحون   ) 

( إنما يريد الشيطان أن يوقع بينكم العداوة والبغضاء في الخمر والميسر   ) أما العدواة في الخمر فإن الشاربين إذا سكروا عربدوا وتشاجروا ، كما فعل الأنصاري الذي شج  سعد بن أبي وقاص  بلحي الجمل أما العداوة في الميسر ، قال قتادة    : كان الرجل يقامر على الأهل والمال ثم يبقى حزينا مسلوب الأهل والمال مغتاظا على حرفائه   . ( ويصدكم عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة   ) وذلك أن من اشتغل بشرب الخمر أو القمار ألهاه ذلك عن ذكر الله ، وشوش عليه صلاته كما فعل بأضياف عبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، تقدم رجل ليصلي بهم صلاة المغرب بعدما شربوا فقرأ " قل ياأيها الكافرون   " : أعبد ما تعبدون ، بحذف لا ( فهل أنتم منتهون   ) أي : انتهوا ، استفهام ومعناه أمر ، كقوله تعالى : " فهل أنتم شاكرون   " ؟ ( سورة الأنبياء 80 ) . 

( وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول واحذروا   ) المحارم والمناهي ( فإن توليتم فاعلموا أنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين   ) 

وفي وعيد شارب الخمر أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن محمد الفوراني  أنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمود المحمودي  أنا  أبو العباس الماسرجسي  بنيسابور  أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي  أخبرنا صالح بن قدامة  حدثنا أخي عبد الملك بن قدامة   [ ص: 95 ] عن  عبد الله بن دينار  عن ابن عمر  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " كل مسكر حرام ،   إن حتما على الله أن لا يشربه عبد في الدنيا إلا سقاه الله تعالى يوم   القيامة من طينة الخبال ، هل تدرون ما طينة الخبال؟ " قال : " عرق أهل   النار   " . 

وأخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن نافع  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من شرب الخمر في الدنيا ثم لم يتب منها حرمها في الآخرة   " . 

وأخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أنا أحمد بن أبي  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنا  محمد بن إسحاق الصغاني  حدثنا أبو نعيم  حدثنا عبد العزيز بن عمر بن عبد العزيز  عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الغافقي  من أهل مصر عن عبد الله بن عمر  أنه قال : أشهد أني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقول : " لعن الله الخمر وشاربها وساقيها وبائعها ومبتاعها وعاصرها ومعتصرها وحاملها والمحمولة إليه وآكل ثمنها   " .
ليس  على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا  إذا ما اتقوا وآمنوا  وعملوا الصالحات ثم اتقوا وآمنوا ثم اتقوا وأحسنوا  والله يحب المحسنين   ( 93 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا   ) سبب نزول هذه الآية أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم قالوا لما نزل تحريم الخمر : يا رسول الله كيف بإخواننا الذين   [ ص: 96 ] ماتوا وهم يشربون الخمر [ ويأكلون ] من مال الميسر؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ليس على الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جناح فيما طعموا   ) وشربوا من الخمر وأكلوا من مال الميسر ، ( إذا ما اتقوا   ) الشرك ، ) ( وآمنوا ) وصدقوا ، ( وعملوا الصالحات ثم اتقوا   ) الخمر والميسر بعد تحريمهما ، ( وآمنوا ثم اتقوا   ) ما حرم الله عليهم أكله وشربه ، ( وأحسنوا والله يحب المحسنين     ) وقيل : معنى الأول إذ ما اتقوا الشرك ، وآمنوا وصدقوا ثم اتقوا ، أي :   داوموا على ذلك التقوى ، ) ( وآمنوا ) ازدادوا إيمانا ، ثم اتقوا المعاصي   كلها وأحسنوا ، وقيل : أي : اتقوا بالإحسان ، وكل محسن متق ، ( والله يحب المحسنين   ) .
( ياأيها الذين آمنوا ليبلونكم الله بشيء من الصيد تناله أيديكم ورماحكم ليعلم الله من يخافه بالغيب فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم   ( 94 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا ليبلونكم الله بشيء من الصيد   ) الآية ، نزلت عام الحديبية  وكانوا محرمين ابتلاهم الله بالصيد ، وكانت الوحوش تغشى رحالهم من كثرتها فهموا بأخذها فنزلت : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا ليبلونكم الله     ) ليختبرنكم الله ، وفائدة البلوى إظهار المطيع من العاصي ، وإلا فلا   حاجة له إلى البلوى بشيء من الصيد ، وإنما بعض ، فقال ) ( بشيء ) لأنه   ابتلاهم بصيد البر خاصة . ) ( تناله أيديكم ) يعني : الفرخ والبيض وما لا   يقدر أن يفر من صغار الصيد ، ) ( ورماحكم ) يعني : الكبار من الصيد ، ( ليعلم الله   ) ليرى الله ، لأنه قد علمه ، ( من يخافه بالغيب   ) أي : يخاف الله ولم يره ، كقوله تعالى : " الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب   " ( الأنبياء ، 49 ) أي : يخافه فلا يصطاد في حال الإحرام ( فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك   ) أي : صاد بعد تحريمه ، ( فله عذاب أليم   ) روي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : [ يوجع ] ظهره وبطنه جلدا ، ويسلب ثيابه .
( ياأيها  الذين آمنوا لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم ومن  قتله منكم متعمدا فجزاء مثل ما  قتل من النعم يحكم به ذوا عدل منكم هديا  بالغ الكعبة أو كفارة طعام مساكين  أو عدل ذلك صياما ليذوق وبال أمره عفا  الله عما سلف ومن عاد فينتقم الله  منه والله عزيز ذو انتقام   ( 95 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تقتلوا الصيد وأنتم حرم   ) أي : محرمون بالحج والعمرة ، وهو جمع حرام ، يقال : رجل حرام وامرأة حرام ، وقد يكون [ من ] دخول الحرم ، يقال :   [ ص: 97 ] أحرم الرجل إذا عقد الإحرام ، وأحرم إذا دخل الحرم . نزلت في رجل يقال له أبو اليسر  شد على حمار وحش وهو محرم فقتله   . 

قوله تعالى : ( ومن قتله منكم متعمدا    )  اختلفوا في هذا العمد فقال قوم : هو العمد بقتل الصيد مع نسيان الإحرام  ،  أما إذا قتله عمدا وهو ذاكر لإحرامه فلا حكم عليه ، وأمره إلى الله لأنه   أعظم من أن يكون له كفارة ، وهو قول مجاهد  والحسن    . 

وقال آخرون : هو أن يعمد المحرم قتل الصيد ذاكرا لإحرامه فعليه الكفارة . 

واختلفوا فيما لو قتله خطأ ، فذهب أكثر الفقهاء إلى أن العمد والخطأ سواء في لزوم الكفارة ، قال الزهري    : على المتعمد بالكتاب وعلى المخطئ بالسنة ، وقال سعيد بن [ جبير    ] لا تجب كفارة الصيد بقتل الخطأ ، بل يختص بالعمد . 

قوله عز وجل : ( فجزاء مثل   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  ويعقوب    " فجزاء " منون ، ) ( مثل ) رفع على البدل من الجزاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالإضافة ( فجزاء مثل ما قتل من النعم   ) معناه أنه يجب عليه مثل ذلك الصيد من النعم ، وأراد به ما يقرب من الصيد المقتول شبها من حيث الخلقة لا من حيث القيمة . 

( يحكم به ذوا عدل منكم    ) أي : يحكم بالجزاء  رجلان عدلان ، وينبغي أن يكونا فقيهين ينظران إلى  أشبه الأشياء من النعم  فيحكمان به ، وممن ذهب إلى إيجاب المثل من النعم عمر  وعثمان  وعلي   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف   وابن عمر   وابن عباس  ، وغيرهم من الصحابة رضي الله عنهم ، حكموا في بلدان مختلفة وأزمان شتى بالمثل من النعم ، يحكم حاكم في النعامة ببدنة وهي لا تساوي بدنة ، وفي حمار الوحش ببقرة   [ وهي لا تساوي بقرة ] وفي الضبع بكبش وهي لا تساوي كبشا ، فدل على أنهم نظروا إلى ما يقرب من الصيد شبها من حيث الخلقة [ لا من حيث القيمة ] وتجب في الحمام شاة ، وهو كل ما عب وهدر من الطير ، كالفاختة والقمري . 

وروي عن عمر  وعثمان   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم أنهم قضوا في حمام مكة  بشاة ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن أبي   [ ص: 98 ] الزبير المكي  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه قضى في الضبع بكبش ، وفي الغزال بعنز وفي الأرنب بعناق ، وفي اليربوع بجفرة . 

قوله تعالى : ( هديا بالغ الكعبة   ) أي : يهدي تلك الكفارة إلى الكعبة  ، فيذبحها بمكة  ويتصدق بلحمها على مساكين الحرم ، ( أو كفارة طعام مساكين أو عدل ذلك صياما   ) قال الفراء  رحمه   الله : العدل بالكسر : المثل من جنسه ، والعدل بالفتح : المثل من غير  جنسه  ، وأراد به : أنه في جزاء الصيد مخير بين أن يذبح المثل من النعم ،  فيتصدق  بلحمه على مساكين الحرم ، وبين أن يقوم المثل دراهم ، والدراهم  طعاما ،  فيتصدق بالطعام على مساكين الحرم ، أو يصوم عن كل مد من الطعام  يوما وله أن  يصوم حيث شاء لأنه لا نفع فيه للمساكين . 

وقال مالك    : إن لم يخرج المثل يقوم الصيد ثم يجعل القيمة طعاما فيتصدق به ، أو يصوم . 

وقال أبو حنيفة  رضي الله  عنه : لا يجب  المثل من النعم ، بل يقوم الصيد فإن شاء صرف تلك القيمة إلى  شيء من النعم ،  وإن شاء إلى الطعام فيتصدق به ، وإن شاء صام عن كل نصف صاع  من بر أو صاع  من غيره يوما . 

وقال الشعبي  والنخعي  جزاء الصيد على الترتيب ، والآية حجة لمن ذهب إلى التخيير . 

قوله تعالى : ( ليذوق وبال أمره   ) أي : جزاء معصيته ، ( عفا الله عما سلف   ) يعني : قبل التحريم ، ونزول الآية ، قال  السدي    : عفا الله عما سلف في الجاهلية ، ( ومن عاد فينتقم الله منه   ) في الآخرة . ( والله عزيز ذو انتقام   ) وإذا تكرر من المحرم قتل الصيد فيتعدد عليه الجزاء عند عامة أهل العلم ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إذا قتل المحرم صيدا متعمدا يسأل   هل قتلت قبله شيئا من الصيد؟ فإن قال نعم لم يحكم عليه ، وقيل له : اذهب   ينتقم الله منك ، وإن قال لم أقتل قبله شيئا حكم عليه ، فإن عاد بعد ذلك  لم  يحكم عليه ، ولكن يملأ ظهره وصدره ضربا وجيعا ، وكذلك حكم رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم في وج وهو واد بالطائف    .   [ ص: 99 ] 

واختلفوا في المحرم هل يجوز له أكل لحم الصيد أو لا؟ فذهب قوم إلى أنه لا يحل له بحال ، ويروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  ، وهو قول طاوس  وبه قال  سفيان الثوري  ، واحتجوا بما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن ابن شهاب  عن  عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود  عن  عبد الله بن عباس  عن الصعب بن جثامة الليثي  أنه أهدى لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حمارا وحشيا ، وهو بالأبواء  أو بودان  ،   فرده عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، قال : فلما رأى رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم ما في وجهي ، قال : " إنا لم نرده عليك إلا أنا حرم   " . 

وذهب الأكثرون إلى أنه يجوز للمحرم أكله إذا لم يصطد بنفسه ولا اصطيد لأجله أو بإشارته ، وهو قول عمر  وعثمان   وأبي هريرة  ، وبه قال عطاء  ومجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير  ، وهو مذهب مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق  وأصحاب الرأي ، وإنما رد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على الصعب بن جثامة  لأنه ظن أنه صيد من أجله . 

والدليل على جوازه ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن أبي النضر  مولى عمر بن عبيد الله التيمي  عن نافع مولى أبي قتادة  عن أبي قتادة بن ربعي الأنصاري  رضي الله عنه أنه كان مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى إذا كان ببعض طريق مكة  ،   تخلف مع أصحاب له محرمين وهو غير محرم فرأى حمارا وحشيا فاستوى على فرسه   وسأل أصحابه أن يناولوه سوطه فأبوا فسألهم رمحه فأبوا فأخذه ثم شد على   الحمار فقتله ، فأكل منه بعض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأبى   بعضهم فلما أدركوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سألوه عن ذلك ، فقال : "   إنما هي طعمة أطعمكموها الله تعالى   " . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس الأصم  أخبرنا الربيع  أنا  الشافعي  أنا إبراهيم بن محمد  عن  عمرو بن أبي عمرو  عن المطلب بن حنطب  عن   [ ص: 100 ]  جابر بن عبد الله  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لحم الصيد لكم في الإحرام حلال ، ما لم تصيدوه أو يصد لكم   " قال أبو عيسى    : المطلب  لا نعرف له سماعا من  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنه . 

وإذا أتلف المحرم شيئا من الصيد لا مثل له من النعم مثل   بيض أو طائر دون الحمام ففيه قيمة يصرفها إلى الطعام ، فيتصدق به أو يصوم   عن كل مد يوما ، واختلفوا في الجراد فرخص فيه قوم للمحرم وقالوا هو من  صيد  البحر ، روي ذلك عن كعب الأحبار  ، والأكثرون على أنها لا تحل ، فإن أصابها فعليه صدقة ، قال عمر    : في الجراد تمرة ، وروي عنه وعن ابن عباس    : قبضة من طعام .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (129)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 96 إلى الاية101

( أحل لكم صيد البحر وطعامه متاعا لكم وللسيارة وحرم عليكم صيد البر ما دمتم حرما واتقوا الله الذي إليه تحشرون   ( 96 ) قوله عز وجل : ( أحل لكم صيد البحر وطعامه متاعا لكم وللسيارة   ) والمراد بالبحر جميع المياه ، قال عمر  رضي الله عنه : " صيده ما اصطيد وطعامه ما رمي به   " . وعن ابن عباس   وابن عمر   وأبي هريرة    : طعامه ما قذفه الماء إلى الساحل ميتا . 

وقال قوم : هو المالح منه وهو قول سعيد بن جبير  وعكرمة   وسعيد بن المسيب  وقتادة  والنخعي    . 

وقال مجاهد    : صيده : طريه ، وطعامه : مالحه ، متاعا لكم أي : منفعة لكم ، وللسيارة يعني : المارة . 

وجملة حيوانات الماء على قسمين : سمك وغيره ، أما السمك فميتته حلال مع اختلاف أنواعها ، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحلت لنا ميتتان [ ودمان : الميتتان ] الحوت والجراد ، والدمان : [ الكبد والطحال ] ولا فرق بين أن يموت بسبب أو بغير سبب ، وعند أبي حنيفة  لا يحل إلا أن يموت بسبب من وقوع على حجر أو انحسار الماء عنه ونحو ذلك .   [ ص: 101 ] 

أما غير السمك فقسمان : قسم يعيش في البر كالضفدع والسرطان ،   فلا يحل أكله ، وقسم يعيش في الماء ولا يعيش في البر إلا عيش المذبوح ،   فاختلف القول فيه ، فذهب قوم إلى أنه لا يحل شيء منها إلا السمك ، وهو معنى   قول أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه وذهب قوم إلى أن [ ميت الماء كلها حلال   ] لأن كلها سمك ، وإن اختلفت صورها ، [ كالجريث ] يقال له حية الماء ، وهو على شكل الحية وأكله مباح بالاتفاق ، وهو قول أبي بكر  وعمر   وابن عمر   وابن عباس   وزيد بن ثابت   وأبي هريرة  ، وبه قال شريح  والحسن   وعطاء  ، وهو قول مالك  وظاهر مذهب  الشافعي    . 

وذهب قوم إلى أن ما له نظير في البر يؤكل ، فميتته من حيوانات البحر حلال ،   مثل بقر الماء ونحوه ، وما لا يؤكل نظيره في البر لا يحل ميتته من  حيوانات  البحر ، مثل كلب الماء والخنزير والحمار ونحوها . 

وقال الأوزاعي  كل شيء عيشه في الماء فهو حلال ، قيل : فالتمساح؟ قال نعم   . 

وقال الشعبي    : لو أن أهلي أكلوا الضفادع لأطعمتهم ، وقال  سفيان الثوري    : أرجو أن لا يكون بالسرطان بأسا   . 

وظاهر الآية حجة لمن أباح جميع حيوانات البحر ، وكذلك الحديث . أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن صفوان بن [ سلمان    ] عن سعيد بن سلمة  من آل بني الأزرق  أن المغيرة بن أبي بردة  وهو من بني عبد الدار  أخبره أنه سمع  أبا هريرة  رضي الله عنه يقول سأل   رجل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله إنا نركب في البحر   ونحمل معنا القليل من الماء ، فإن توضأنا به عطشنا ، أفنتوضأ بماء البحر؟   فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته   " .   [ ص: 102 ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا مسدد  أنا يحيى  عن  ابن جريج  أخبرني عمر  أنه سمع جابرا  رضي الله عنه يقول : غزوت جيش الخبط وأمر أبو عبيدة  ، فجعنا جوعا شديدا فألقى البحر حوتا ميتا لم نر مثله ، يقال له العنبر ، فأكلنا منه نصف شهر ، فأخذ أبو عبيدة  عظما من عظامه ، فمر الراكب تحته   . وأخبرني أبو الزبير  أنه سمع جابرا  يقول : قال أبو عبيدة    : كلوا فلما قدمنا المدينة  ذكرنا ذلك للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : " كلوا رزقا أخرجه الله إليكم ، أطعمونا إن كان معكم " فأتاه بعضهم بشيء منه فأكلوه . 

قوله تعالى : ( وحرم عليكم صيد البر ما دمتم حرما واتقوا الله الذي إليه تحشرون   ) صيد البحر حلال للمحرم ، كما هو حلال لغير المحرم ، أما صيد البر فحرام على المحرم وفي الحرم ، والصيد هو الحيوان الوحشي الذي يحل أكله ، أما ما لا يحل أكله فلا يحرم بسبب الإحرام ،   وللمحرم أخذه وقتله ، ولا جزاء على من قتله إلا المتولد بين ما لا يؤكل   لحمه وما يؤكل ، كالمتولد بين الذئب والظبي لا يحل أكله ويجب بقتله الجزاء   على المحرم ، لأن فيه جزاء من الصيد . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أنا زاهر بن أحمد  أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك   [ ص: 103 ] عن نافع  عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " خمس من الدواب ليس على المحرم في قتلهن جناح : الغراب والحدأة والعقرب والفأرة والكلب العقور   " . 

وروي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " يقتل المحرم السبع العادي   " وعن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " خمس قتلهن حلال في الحرم : الحية والعقرب والحدأة والفأرة والكلب العقور   " . 

وقال سفيان بن عيينة    : الكلب العقور كل سبع يعقر ، ومثله عن مالك  ، وذهب أصحاب الرأي إلى وجوب الجزاء في قتل ما لا يؤكل لحمه ، من الفهد والنمر والخنزير ونحوها إلا الأعيان المذكورة في الخبر ، وقاسوا عليها الذئب فلم يوجبوا فيه الكفارة ، وقاس  الشافعي  رحمه   الله عليها جميع ما لا يؤكل لحمه لأن الحديث يشتمل على أعيان بعضها سباع   ضارية وبعضها هوام قاتلة وبعضها طير ، لا يدخل في معنى السباع ولا هي من   جملة [ الهوام ] وإنما هي حيوان مستخبث اللحم ، وتحريم الأكل يجمع الكل   فاعتبره ورتب الحكم عليه .
جعل  الله الكعبة البيت الحرام قياما للناس والشهر  الحرام والهدي والقلائد ذلك  لتعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في  الأرض وأن الله بكل شيء عليم   ( 97 ) ( اعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب وأن الله غفور رحيم   ( 98 ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( جعل الله الكعبة البيت الحرام   ) قال مجاهد    : سميت كعبة  لتربيعها ، والعرب تسمي كل بيت مربع كعبة ، قال مقاتل    : سميت كعبة  لانفرادها من البناء ، وقيل : سميت كعبة  لارتفاعها من الأرض ، وأصلها من الخروج والارتفاع ، وسمي الكعب كعبا لنتوئه ، وخروجه من جانبي   [ ص: 104 ] القدم ، ومنه قيل للجارية إذا قاربت البلوغ وخرج ثديها : تكعبت   . وسمي البيت الحرام    : لأن الله تعالى حرمه وعظم حرمته . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله تعالى حرم مكة  يوم خلق السموات والأرض   " ( قياما للناس   ) قرأ ابن عامر      ( قيما ) بلا ألف ، والآخرون : " قياما " بالألف ، أي : قواما لهم في  أمر  دينهم ودنياهم ، أما الدين لأن به يقوم الحج والمناسك ، وأما الدنيا  فيما  يجبى إليه من الثمرات ، وكانوا يأمنون فيه من النهار والغارة فلا  يتعرض لهم  أحد في الحرم ، قال الله تعالى : ( أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم   ) ( العنكبوت ) ( والشهر الحرام   ) أراد به الأشهر الحرم وهي ذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ورجب ، أراد أنه جعل الأشهر الحرم قياما للناس يأمنون فيها القتال ، ( والهدي والقلائد   ) أراد أنهم كانوا يؤمنون بتقليد الهدي ، فذلك القوام فيه . 

( ذلك لتعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وأن الله بكل شيء عليم     ) فإن قيل : أي اتصال لهذا الكلام بما قبله ؟ قيل : أراد أن الله عز وجل   جعل الكعبة قياما للناس لأنه يعلم صلاح العباد كما يعلم ما في السموات  وما  في الأرض ، وقال الزجاج    : قد سبق في هذه السورة الإخبار عن الغيوب والكشف عن الأسرار ، مثل قوله ( سماعون للكذب سماعون لقوم آخرين   ) ، ومثل إخباره بتحريفهم الكتب ونحو ذلك ، فقوله ( ذلك لتعلموا أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   ) راجع إليه . 

وقوله عز وجل ( اعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب وأن الله غفور رحيم   ) .
ما على الرسول إلا البلاغ والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون   ( 99 ) قل لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب ولو أعجبك كثرة الخبيث فاتقوا الله ياأولي الألباب لعلكم تفلحون   ( 100 ) ) 

( ما على الرسول إلا البلاغ   ) [ التبليغ ] ( والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون   ) 

)   ( قل لا يستوي الخبيث والطيب   ) أي الحلال والحرام ، ) ( ولو أعجبك ) سرك ) ( كثرة الخبيث )   [ ص: 105 ] نزلت في شريح بن [ ضبيعة ] البكري  ، وحجاج بن بكر بن وائل    ) ( فاتقوا الله ) ولا تتعرضوا للحجاج وإن كانوا مشركين ، وقد مضت القصة في أول السورة ، ( ياأولي الألباب لعلكم تفلحون   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (130)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 102 إلى الاية104

( ياأيها  الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم  تسؤكم وإن تسألوا عنها حين  ينزل القرآن تبد لكم عفا الله عنها والله غفور  حليم قد سألها قوم من قبلكم  ثم أصبحوا بها كافرين   ( 102 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ) ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم   ) الآية . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا حفص بن عمر  أنا هشام  عن قتادة  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه : سألوا   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أحفوه بالمسألة ، فغضب فصعد المنبر  فقال  : " لا تسألوني اليوم عن شيء إلا بينته لكم " ، فجعلت أنظر يمينا  وشمالا  فإذا كان رجل لاف رأسه في ثوبه يبكي ، فإذا رجل كان إذا لاحى  الرجال يدعى  لغير أبيه ، فقال : يا رسول الله من أبي؟ قال " حذافة " : ثم  أنشأ عمر  ، فقال : رضينا بالله ربا ، وبالإسلام دينا ، وبمحمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم رسولا نعوذ بالله من الفتن ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم : " ما رأيت في الخير والشر كاليوم قط ، إني صورت لي الجنة  والنار  حتى رأيتهما وراء الحائط   " ، وكان قتادة  يذكر عند هذا الحديث هذه الآية ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم   ) . 

قال يونس  عن ابن شهاب    : أخبرني عبيد الله بن عبد الله  قال : قالت أم عبد الله بن حذافة   لعبد الله بن حذافة    : ما سمعت بابن قط أعق منك ، أأمنت أن تكون أمك قد قارفت بعض ما تقارف نساء أهل الجاهلية فتفضحها على أعين الناس؟ قال  عبد الله بن حذافة  والله لو ألحقني بعبد أسود للحقته   . وروي عن عمر  قال : يا رسول الله إنا حديثو عهد بجاهلية فاعف عنا يعف الله سبحانه وتعالى عنك ، فسكن غضبه   . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا الفضل بن سهل  أخبرنا أبو النضر  أنا أبو خيثمة  أنا أبو جويرية  عن ابن عباس  قال : كان   [ ص:  106 ] قوم  يسألون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استهزاء ، فيقول الرجل :  من أبي؟  ويقول الرجل تضل ناقته : أين ناقتي؟ فأنزل الله فيهم هذه الآية ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم   ) حتى فرغ من الآية كلها . وروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه قال : لما نزلت : ( ولله على الناس حج البيت     ) قال رجل : يا رسول الله أفي كل عام فأعرض عنه حتى عاد مرتين أو ثلاثا ،   فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما يؤمنك أن أقول نعم؟ والله لو قلت   نعم لوجبت ، ولو وجبت ما استطعتم ، فاتركوني ما تركتكم فإنما هلك من كان   قبلكم بكثرة سؤالهم واختلافهم على أنبيائهم ، فإذا أمرتكم بشيء فأتوا منه   ما استطعتم ، وإذا نهيتكم عن شيء فاجتنبوه " ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تسألوا عن أشياء إن تبد لكم تسؤكم     ) أي : إن تظهر لكم تسؤكم ، أي : إن أمرتم بالعمل بها ، فإن من سأل عن   الحج لم يأمن أن يؤمر به في كل عام فيسوءه ، ومن سأل عن نسبه لم يأمن من أن   يلحقه بغيره فيفتضح . 

وقال مجاهد  نزلت حين سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام ، ألا تراه ذكرها بعد ذلك؟ ( وإن تسألوا عنها حين ينزل القرآن تبد لكم     ) معناه صبرتم حتى ينزل القرآن بحكم من فرض أو نهي أو حكم ، وليس في   ظاهره شرح ما بكم إليه حاجة ومست حاجتكم إليه ، فإذا سألتم عنها حينئذ تبدى   لكم ، ( عفا الله عنها والله غفور حليم   ( قد سألها قوم من قبلكم   ) كما سألت ثمود  صالحا  الناقة وسأل قوم عيسى  المائدة ، ( ثم أصبحوا بها كافرين   ) فأهلكوا ، قال أبو ثعلبة الخشني    : " إن الله فرض فرائض فلا تضيعوها ونهى   [ ص: 107 ] عن أشياء فلا تنتهكوها وحد حدودا فلا تعتدوها ، وعفا عن أشياء من غير نسيان فلا تبحثوا عنها   .
[ ص: 109 ]   ( ما جعل الله من بحيرة ولا سائبة ولا وصيلة ولا حام ولكن الذين كفروا يفترون على الله الكذب وأكثرهم لا يعقلون   ( 103 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ما جعل الله من بحيرة   ) أي : ما أنزل الله ولا أمر به ، ( ولا سائبة ولا وصيلة ولا حام   ) قال ابن عباس  في   بيان هذه [ الأوضاع ] البحيرة هي الناقة التي كانت إذا ولدت خمسة أبطن   بحروا أذنها ، أي : شقوها وتركوا الحمل عليها وركوبها ، ولم يجزوا وبرها   ولم يمنعوها الماء والكلأ ثم نظروا إلى خامس ولدها فإن كان ذكرا نحروه   وأكله الرجال والنساء ، وإن كان أنثى بحروا أذنها ، أي : شقوها وتركوها   وحرم على النساء لبنها ومنافعها ، وكانت منافعها خاصة للرجال ، فإذا ماتت   حلت للرجال والنساء   . 

وقيل : كانت الناقة إذا تابعت اثنتي عشرة سنة إناثا سيبت فلم يركب ظهرها   ولم يجز وبرها ولم يشرب لبنها إلا ضيف ، فما نتجت بعد ذلك من أنثى شق أذنها   ثم خلي سبيلها مع أمها في الإبل ، فلم تركب ولم يجز وبرها ولم يشرب لبنها   إلا ضيف ، كما فعل بأمها ، فهي البحيرة بنت السائبة . 

وقال أبو عبيد     : السائبة البعير الذي  يسيب ، وذلك أن الرجل من أهل الجاهلية كان إذا مرض  وغاب له قريب نذر فقال  إن شفاني الله تعالى أو شفي مريضي أو عاد غائبي ،  فناقتي هذه سائبة ، ثم  يسيبها فلا تحبس عن رعي ولا ماء ولا يركبها أحد  فكانت بمنزلة البحيرة . 

وقال علقمة    : هو العبد يسيب على أن لا ولاء عليه ولا عقل ولا ميراث . وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنما الولاء لمن أعتق   " . 

والسائبة فاعلة بمعنى المفعولة ، وهي المسيبة ، كقوله تعالى ( ماء دافق ) أي : مدفوق و ) ( عيشة راضية )   [ ص: 108 ] 

وأما الوصيلة : فمن الغنم ، كانت الشاة إذا ولدت سبعة أبطن فإذا كان السابع   ذكرا ذبحوه ، فأكل منه الرجال والنساء ، وإن كانت أنثى تركوها في الغنم   وإن كان ذكرا وأنثى استحيوا الذكر من أجل الأنثى ، وقالوا : وصلت أخاها فلم   يذبحوه ، وكان لبن الأنثى حراما على النساء ، فإن مات منها شيء أكله   الرجال والنساء جميعا . 

وأما الحام : فهو الفحل إذا ركب ولد ولده ، ويقال : إذا نتج من صلبه عشرة   أبطن ، قالوا : حمي ظهره فلا يركب ولا يحمل عليه ولا يمنع من كلأ ولا ماء ،   فإذا مات أكله الرجال والنساء . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا إبراهيم بن سعد  عن صالح بن كيسان  عن ابن شهاب  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  قال : البحيرة التي يمنح درها للطواغيت فلا يحلبها أحد من الناس ، والسائبة كانوا يسيبونها لآلهتهم لا يحمل عليها شيء . 

قال  أبو هريرة    : [ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رأيت عمرو بن عامر الخزاعي  يجر قصبه في النار ، وكان أول من سيب السوائب   " . 

روى محمد بن إسحاق  عن  محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي  عن  أبي صالح السمان  عن  أبي هريرة    ] قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأكثم بن جون الخزاعي    : " يا أكثم  رأيت عمرو بن لحي بن قمعة [ بن خندق    ] يجر قصبه في النار فما رأيت رجلا أشبه برجل منك به ولا به منك " وذلك أنه أول من غير دين إسماعيل  ونصب الأوثان وبحر البحيرة وسيب السائبة ، ووصل الوصيلة وحمى الحام ، " فلقد رأيته في النار يؤذي أهل النار بريح قصبه " ، فقال أكثم    : أيضرني شبهه يا رسول الله؟ فقال : " لا إنك مؤمن وهو كافر   " . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولكن الذين كفروا يفترون على الله الكذب   ) في قولهم الله أمرنا بها ( وأكثرهم لا يعقلون   ) .
( وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعلمون شيئا ولا يهتدون   ( 104 ) ) 

( وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا إلى ما أنزل الله وإلى الرسول   ) في تحليل الحرث والأنعام وبيان الشرائع والأحكام ، ( قالوا حسبنا ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا   ) من الدين ، قال الله تعالى : ( أولو كان آباؤهم لا يعلمون شيئا ولا يهتدون   ) .
*
*
*
* 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (131)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 105 إلى الاية108

قوله عز وجل : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم   ) روينا عن  أبي بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : يا أيها الناس إنكم تقرءون هذه الآية : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم   ) وتضعونها في غير موضعها ولا تدرون ما هي ، وإني سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن الناس إذا رأوا منكرا فلم يغيروه يوشك أن يعمهم الله تعالى بعقابه   " . 

 وفي رواية " لتأمرن  بالمعروف ولتنهون عن المنكر أو  ليستعملن الله سبحانه وتعالى عليكم شراركم  فليسومنكم سوء العذاب ، ثم  ليدعون الله عز وجل خياركم فلا يستجاب [ لكم ]   " . 

 قال أبو عبيد    : خاف الصديق  أن   يتأول الناس الآية على غير متأولها فيدعوهم إلى ترك الأمر بالمعروف [   والنهي عن المنكر ] فأعلمهم أنها ليست كذلك وأن الذي أذن في الإمساك عن   تغييره من المنكر ، هو الشرك الذي ينطق به المعاهدون من أجل أنهم يتدينون   به ، وقد صولحوا عليه ، فأما   [ ص: 110 ] الفسوق والعصيان والريب من أهل الإسلام فلا يدخل فيه . 

وقال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : الآية في اليهود  والنصارى  ، يعني : عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل من أهل الكتاب فخذوا منهم الجزية واتركوهم   . 

 وعن ابن مسعود  قال في  هذه الآية : مروا  بالمعروف وانهوا عن المنكر ما قبل منكم فإن رد عليكم  فعليكم أنفسكم ، ثم  قال : إن القرآن قد نزل منه آي قد مضى تأويلهن قبل أن  ينزلن ، ومنه آي قد  وقع تأويلهن على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  ومنه آي يقع تأويلهن  بعد رسول الله بيسير ، ومنه آي يقع تأويلهن في آخر  الزمان ، ومنه آي يقع  تأويلهن يوم القيامة ، ما ذكر من الحساب والجنة  والنار ، فما دامت قلوبكم  وأهواؤكم واحدة ولم تلبسوا شيعا ولم يذق بعضكم  بأس بعض ، فأمروا وانهوا ،  وإذا اختلفت القلوب والأهواء وألبستم شيعا ،  وذاق بعضكم بأس بعض ، فامرؤ  ونفسه ، فعند ذلك جاء تأويل هذه الآية 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد العنزي  أخبرنا عيسى بن نصر  أنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  أنا عتبة بن أبي حكيم  حدثني عمرو بن جارية اللخمي  أنا أبو أمية الشعباني  قال : أتيت أبا ثعلبة الخشني  فقلت : يا أبا ثعلبة  كيف تصنع في هذه الآية؟ قال : أية آية؟ قلت : قول الله عز وجل ( عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم     ) فقال : أما والله لقد سألت عنها خبيرا ، سألت عنها رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم فقال : " بل ائتمروا بالمعروف وتناهوا عن المنكر حتى إذا رأيت   شحا مطاعا وهوى متبعا ودنيا مؤثرة ، وإعجاب كل ذي رأي برأيه ، ورأيت أمرا   لا بد لك منه فعليك نفسك ودع أمر العوام ، فإن من ورائكم أيام الصبر ، فمن   صبر فيهن قبض على الجمر ، للعامل فيهن مثل أجر خمسين رجلا يعملون مثل  عمله   " قال ابن المبارك    : وزادني غيره قالوا : يا رسول الله أجر خمسين منهم؟ قال : " أجر خمسين منكم " . 

 وقيل : نزلت في أهل الأهواء ، قال أبو جعفر الرازي    : دخل على  صفوان بن محرز  شاب من أهل الأهواء فذكر شيئا من أمره ، فقال صفوان  ألا أدلك على خاصة الله التي خص بها أولياءه ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم   )   [ ص: 111 ] 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إلى الله مرجعكم جميعا   ) الضال والمهتدي ، ( فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ) 

 ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا عليكم أنفسكم لا يضركم من ضل إذا اهتديتم إلى الله مرجعكم جميعا فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ( 105 ) .
( ياأيها الذين آمنوا شهادة بينكم إذا حضر أحدكم   الموت حين الوصية اثنان ذوا عدل منكم أو آخران من غيركم إن أنتم ضربتم في   الأرض فأصابتكم مصيبة الموت تحبسونهما من بعد الصلاة فيقسمان بالله إن   ارتبتم لا نشتري به ثمنا ولو كان ذا قربى ولا نكتم شهادة الله إنا إذا لمن   الآثمين   ( 106 ) فإن  عثر على أنهما استحقا  إثما فآخران يقومان مقامهما من الذين استحق عليهم  الأوليان فيقسمان بالله  لشهادتنا أحق من شهادتهما وما اعتدينا إنا إذا لمن  الظالمين   ( 107 ) ذلك أدنى أن يأتوا بالشهادة على وجهها أو يخافوا أن ترد أيمان بعد أيمانهم واتقوا الله واسمعوا والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين   ( 108 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل :   ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا شهادة بينكم   ) سبب نزول هذه الآية ما روي أن تميم بن أوس الداري  وعدي بن [ بداء ]  قد خرجا من المدينة  للتجارة إلى أرض الشام  ، وهما نصرانيان ، ومعهما بديل مولى عمرو بن العاص  ، وكان مسلما فلما اشتد وجعه أوصى إلى تميم  وعدي  ، وأمرهما أن يدفعا متاعه إذا رجعا إلى أهله ، ومات بديل  ففتشا متاعه وأخذا منه إناء من فضة منقوشا بالذهب فيه ثلاثمائة مثقال فضة فغيباه ، ثم قضيا حاجتهما ، فانصرفا إلى المدينة  ،   فدفعا المتاع إلى أهل البيت ، ففتشوا وأصابوا الصحيفة فيها تسمية ما كان   معه فجاءوا تميما وعديا فقالوا : هل باع صاحبنا شيئا من متاعه؟ قالا : لا ،   قالوا : فهل اتجر تجارة؟ قالا : لا ، قالوا : هل طال مرضه فأنفق على  نفسه؟  قالا : لا فقالوا : إنا وجدنا في متاعه صحيفة فيها تسمية ما كان معه  وإنا  قد فقدنا منها إناء من فضة مموها بالذهب فيه ثلاثمائة مثقال فضة ،  قالا :  ما ندري إنما أوصى لنا بشيء فأمرنا أن ندفعه إليكم فدفعناه وما لنا  علم  بالإناء ، فاختصموا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأصرا على الإنكار ،   وحلفا فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا شهادة بينكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت حين الوصية اثنان   ) أي : ليشهد اثنان ، لفظه خبر ومعناه أمر . 

 وقيل : معناه : أن الشهادة فيما بينكم على الوصية عند الموت اثنان ، واختلفوا في هذين الاثنين   [ ص: 112 ] فقال قوم : هما الشاهدان اللذان يشهدان على وصية الموصي . 

 وقال آخرون : هما الوصيان ، لأن الآية نزلت فيهما ولأنه قال : ( تحبسونهما من بعد الصلاة فيقسمان     ) ولا يلزم الشاهد يمينا ، وجعل الوصي اثنين تأكيدا ، فعلى هذا تكون   الشهادة بمعنى الحضور ، كقولك : شهدت وصية فلان ، بمعنى حضرت ، قال الله   تعالى : ( وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين   ) ( النور - 2 ) يريد الحضور ( ذوا عدل   ) أي : أمانة وعقل ) ( منكم ) أي : من أهل دينكم يا معشر المؤمنين ( أو آخران من غيركم   ) أي : من غير دينكم وملتكم في قول أكثر المفسرين ، قاله ابن عباس   وأبو موسى الأشعري  ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب   وإبراهيم النخعي   وسعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد  وعبيدة    . 

 ثم اختلف هؤلاء في حكم الآية فقال  النخعي  وجماعة : هي منسوخة وكانت شهادة أهل الذمة مقبولة في الابتداء ثم نسخت . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنها ثابتة ، وقالوا : إذا لم نجد مسلمين فنشهد كافرين . 

وقال شريح    : من كان بأرض غربة ولم يجد مسلما يشهده على وصيته فأشهد كافرين على أي دين كانا من دين أهل الكتاب  أو عبدة الأوثان ، فشهادتهم جائزة ، ولا تجوز شهادة كافر على مسلم إلا على وصية في سفر   . 

وعن الشعبي  أن رجلا من المسلمين حضرته الوفاة بدقوقا ولم يجد مسلما يشهده على وصيته فأشهد رجلين من أهل الكتاب  ، فقدما الكوفة بتركته وأتيا الأشعري  ، فقال الأشعري    : هذا أمر لم يكن بعد الذي كان على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأحلفهما ، وأمضى شهادتهما   . 

 وقال آخرون : قوله ( ذوا عدل منكم   ) أي : من حي الموصي أو آخران من غير حيكم وعشيرتكم ، وهو قول الحسن   والزهري  وعكرمة  ، وقالوا : لا تجوز شهادة كافر في شيء من الأحكام ، ( إن أنتم ضربتم   ) أي سرتم وسافرتم ، ( في الأرض فأصابتكم مصيبة الموت     ) فأوصيتم إليهما ودفعتم إليهما مالكم فاتهمهما بعض الورثة وادعوا  عليهما  خيانة فالحكم فيه أن ) ( تحبسونهما ) أي : تستوقفونهما ، ( من بعد الصلاة   ) أي : بعد الصلاة ، و ) ( من ) صلة يريد بعد صلاة العصر ، هذا   [ ص: 113 ] قول الشعبي  والنخعي   وسعيد بن جبير  وقتادة  وعامة المفسرين ، لأن جميع أهل الأديان يعظمون ذلك الوقت ، ويجتنبون فيه الحلف الكاذب ، وقال الحسن    : أراد من بعد صلاة العصر ، وقال  السدي    : من بعد صلاة أهل دينهما وملتهما لأنهما لا يباليان بصلاة العصر ، ) ( فيقسمان ) يحلفان ، ( بالله إن ارتبتم     ) أي : شككتم ووقعت لكم الريبة في قول الشاهدين وصدقهما ، أي : في قول   اللذين ليسا من أهل ملتكم ، فإن كانا مسلمين فلا يمين عليهما ، ( لا نشتري به ثمنا   ) أي : لا نحلف بالله كاذبين على عوض نأخذه أو مال نذهب به أو حق نجحده ، ( ولو كان ذا قربى   ) ولو كان المشهود له ذا قرابة منا ( ولا نكتم شهادة الله   ) أضاف الشهادة إلى الله لأنه أمر بإقامتها ونهى عن كتمانها ، وقرأ يعقوب    " شهادة " بتنوين ، " الله " ممدود ، وجعل الاستفهام عوضا عن حرف القسم ، ويروى عن أبي جعفر    " شهادة " بتنوين ، " الله " بقطع الألف وكسر الهاء من غير استفهام على ابتداء اليمين ، أي : والله : ( إنا إذا لمن الآثمين   ) أي إن كتمناها كنا من الآثمين . 

 فلما نزلت هذه الآية صلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة العصر ودعا تميما  وعديا  فاستحلفهما   عند المنبر بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو أنهما لم يختانا شيئا مما دفع  إليهما  فحلفا على ذلك ، وخلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سبيلهما . 

 ثم ظهر الإناء واختلفوا في كيفية ظهوره فروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم أنه وجد بمكة  ، فقالوا : إنا اشتريناه من تميم  وعدي  ،   وقال آخرون : لما طالت المدة أظهروه فبلغ ذلك بني سهم فأتوهما في ذلك ،   فقالا إنا كنا قد اشتريناه منه فقالوا لهما : ألم تزعما أن صاحبنا لم يبع   شيئا من متاعه؟ قالا : لم يكن عندنا بينة وكرهنا أن نقر لكم به فكتمناه   لذلك ، فرفعهما إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزل الله عز وجل : ) (   فإن عثر ) 50 

 ) ( فإن عثر ) أي : اطلع على خيانتهما ، وأصل العثور : الوقوع على الشيء ،   ) ( على أنهما ) يعني : الوصيين ) ( استحقا ) استوجبا ، ) ( إثما )   بخيانتهما وبأيمانهما   [ ص: 114 ] الكاذبة ، ) ( فآخران ) من أولياء الميت ، ) ( يقومان مقامهما ) يعني : مقام الوصيين ، ( من الذين استحق     ) بضم التاء على المجهول ، هذه قراءة العامة ، يعني : الذين استحق ، ) (   عليهم ) أي فيهم ولأجلهم الإثم وهم ورثة الميت استحق الحالفان بسببهم  الإثم  و ( على ) بمعنى في ، كما قال الله ( على ملك سليمان   ) ( البقرة ، 102 ) أي : في ملك سليمان  ، وقرأ حفص    ( استحق ) بفتح التاء والحاء ، وهي قراءة علي  والحسن  ،   أي : حق ووجب عليهم الإثم ، يقال : حق واستحق بمعنى واحد ، ) ( الأوليان )   نعت للآخران ، أي : فآخران الأوليان ، وإنما جاز ذلك و ) ( الأوليان )   معرفة والآخران نكرة لأنه لما وصف ال " آخران " ، فقال ) ( من الذين ) صار   كالمعرفة و ) ( الأوليان ) تثنية الأولى ، والأولى هو الأقرب ، وقرأ حمزة  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم  ويعقوب    " الأولين " بالجمع فيكون بدلا من الذين ، والمراد منهم أيضا أولياء الميت . 

 ومعنى الآية : إذا ظهرت خيانة الحالفين يقوم اثنان آخران من أقارب الميت ، ( فيقسمان بالله لشهادتنا أحق من شهادتهما   ) يعني : يميننا أحق من يمينهما ، نظيره قوله تعالى في اللعان : ( فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله     ) ( النور - 6 ) . والمراد بها الأيمان ، فهو كقول القائل : أشهد بالله ،   أي : أقسم بالله ، ) ( وما اعتدينا ) في أيماننا ، وقولنا أن شهادتنا أحق   من شهادتهما ، ( إنا إذا لمن الظالمين   ) 

 فلما نزلت هذه الآية قام عمرو بن العاص  والمطلب بن أبي وداعة السهميان  ، فحلفا بالله بعد العصر فدفعا الإناء إليهما وإلى أولياء الميت ، وكان  تميم الداري  بعدما   أسلم يقول صدق الله ورسوله أنا أخذت الإناء ، فأتوب إلى الله وأستغفره ،   وإنما انتقل اليمين إلى الأولياء لأن الوصيين ادعيا أنهما ابتاعاه . 

والوصي إذا أخذ شيئا من مال الميت وقال : إنه أوصى لي به حلف الوارث ، إذا أنكر ذلك ، وكذلك لو ادعى رجل سلعة في يد رجل فاعترف ثم ادعى أنه اشتراها من المدعي ، حلف المدعي أنه لم يبعها منه . 

 ويروى عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن  تميم الداري  قال : كنا بعنا الإناء بألف درهم فقسمتها أنا وعدي  ، فلما أسلمت تأثمت فأتيت موالي الميت فأخبرتهم أن عند صاحبي مثلها فأتوا به إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وحلف عمرو  والمطلب  فنزعت الخمسمائة من عدي  ، ورددت أنا الخمسمائة   .   [ ص: 115 ] فذلك قوله تعالى : ( ذلك أدنى أن يأتوا بالشهادة على وجهها   ) 

 ( ذلك أدنى أن يأتوا بالشهادة على وجهها    )  أي : ذلك الذي حكمنا به من رد اليمين أجدر وأحرى أن يأتي الوصيان  بالشهادة  على وجهها ، وسائر الناس أمثالهم ، أي أقرب إلى الإتيان بالشهادة  على ما  كانت ، ( أو يخافوا أن ترد أيمان بعد أيمانهم     ) أي : أقرب إلى أن يخافوا رد اليمين بعد يمينهم على [ المدعي ] فيحلفوا   على خيانتهم وكذبهم فيفتضحوا ويغرموا فلا يحلفون كاذبين إذا خافوا هذا   الحكم ، ( واتقوا الله   ) أن تحلفوا أيمانا كاذبة أو تخونوا أمانة ، ) ( واسمعوا ) الموعظة ، ( والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (132)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 109 إلى الاية115

( يوم يجمع الله الرسل فيقول ماذا أجبتم قالوا لا علم لنا إنك أنت علام الغيوب   ( 109 ) ( إذ   قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك وعلى والدتك إذ أيدتك بروح   القدس تكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا وإذ علمتك الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة   والإنجيل وإذ تخلق من الطين كهيئة الطير بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا بإذني   وتبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى بإذني وإذ كففت بني إسرائيل   عنك إذ جئتهم بالبينات فقال الذين كفروا منهم إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ( 110 ) وإذ أوحيت إلى الحواريين أن آمنوا بي وبرسولي قالوا آمنا واشهد بأننا مسلمون   ( 111 ) 

قوله عز وجل ( يوم يجمع الله الرسل   ) وهو يوم القيامة ، ( فيقول ماذا أجبتم     ) أي : ما الذي أجابتكم أمتكم؟ وما الذي رد عليكم قومكم حين دعوتموهم  إلى  توحيدي وطاعتي؟ ( قالوا ) أي : فيقولون  ( لا علم لنا ) قال ابن عباس  معناه : لا علم لنا إلا العلم الذي أنت أعلم به منا ، وقيل : لا علم لنا بوجه الحكمة عن سؤالك إيانا عن أمر أنت أعلم به منا ، وقال  ابن جريج    : لا علم لنا بعاقبة أمرهم وبما أحدثوا من بعد ، دليله أنه قال : ( إنك أنت علام الغيوب   ) أي : أنت الذي تعلم ما غاب ونحن لا نعلم إلا ما نشاهد . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا مسلم بن إبراهيم  أنا وهيب  أنا عبد العزيز  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " ليردن علي ناس من أصحابي الحوض حتى إذا عرفتهم اختلجوا دوني ، فأقول : أصحابي ، فيقال :   [ ص: 116 ] لا تدري ما أحدثوا بعدك "   . 

 وقال ابن عباس  والحسن  ومجاهد   والسدي      : إن للقيامة أهوالا وزلازل تزول فيها القلوب عن مواضعها ، فيفزعون من   هول ذلك اليوم ويذهلون عن الجواب ، ثم بعدما ثابت إليهم عقولهم يشهدون على   أممهم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم اذكر نعمتي عليك   ) قال الحسن    : ذكر النعمة شكرها ، وأراد بقوله ( نعمتي ) أي : نعمي ، [ قال الحسن    ] لفظه واحد ومعناه جمع ، كقوله تعالى : ( وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها ) ، ( وعلى والدتك   ) مريم  ثم ذكر النعم فقال : ( إذ أيدتك   ) قويتك ، ( بروح القدس   ) يعني جبريل  عليه السلام ، ( تكلم الناس   ) يعني : وتكلم الناس ، ( في المهد   ) صبيا ،   ( وكهلا ) نبيا قال ابن عباس    : أرسله وهو ابن ثلاثين سنة ، فمكث في رسالته ثلاثين شهرا ثم رفعه الله إليه ، ( وإذ علمتك الكتاب   ) يعني الخط ، ( والحكمة   ) يعني العلم والفهم ، ( والتوراة والإنجيل وإذ تخلق   ) تجعل وتصور ، ( من الطين كهيئة الطير   ) كصورة الطير ، ( بإذني فتنفخ فيها فتكون طيرا   ) حيا يطير ، ( بإذني وتبرئ   ) وتصحح ، ( الأكمه والأبرص بإذني وإذ تخرج الموتى   ) من قبورهم أحياء ، ( بإذني وإذ كففت   ) منعت وصرفت ، ( بني إسرائيل ) يعني اليهود  ، ( عنك ) حين هموا بقتلك ، ( إذ جئتهم بالبينات   ) يعني : الدلالات والمعجزات ، وهي التي ذكرنا . 

 ( فقال الذين كفروا منهم إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ) يعني : ما جاءهم به من البينات ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " ساحر مبين " هاهنا وفي سورة هود والصف ، فيكون راجعا إلى عيسى  عليه السلام ، وفي هود يكون راجعا إلى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 



 ( وإذ أوحيت إلى الحواريين   ) ألهمتهم وقذفت في قلوبهم ، وقال أبو عبيدة  يعني أمرت   [ ص: 117 ] و ( إلى ) صلة ، والحواريون خواص أصحاب عيسى  عليه السلام ، ( أن آمنوا بي وبرسولي   ) [ عيسى    ] ( قالوا ) حين وفقتهم ( آمنا واشهد بأننا مسلمون   ) .
( إذ قال الحواريون يا عيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء قال اتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين   ( 112 ) قالوا نريد أن نأكل منها وتطمئن قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا ونكون عليها من الشاهدين   ( 113 ) قال عيسى ابن مريم اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء تكون لنا عيدا لأولنا وآخرنا وآية منك وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين   ( 114 ) قال الله إني منزلها عليكم فمن يكفر بعد منكم فإني أعذبه عذابا لا أعذبه أحدا من العالمين   ( إذ قال الحواريون يا عيسى ابن مريم هل يستطيع ربك   ( 115 )
 قرأ الكسائي    " هل تستطيع " بالتاء " ربك " بنصب الباء وهو قراءة علي   وعائشة   وابن عباس  ومجاهد  ،   أي : هل تستطيع أن تدعو وتسأل ربك ، وقرأ الآخرون " هل يستطيع " بالياء و  "  ربك " برفع الباء ، ولم يقولوه شاكين في قدرة الله عز وجل ، ولكن معناه  :  هل ينزل ربك أم لا؟ كما يقول الرجل لصاحبه هل تستطيع أن تنهض معي وهو  يعلم  أنه يستطيع ، وإنما يريد هل يفعل ذلك أم لا وقيل : يستطيع بمعنى يطيع  ،  يقال : أطاع واستطاع بمعنى واحد ، كقولهم : أجاب واستجاب ، معناه : هل   يطيعك ربك بإجابة سؤالك؟ وفي الآثار من أطاع الله أطاعه الله ، وأجرى  بعضهم  على الظاهر فقالوا : غلط القوم ، وقالوه قبل استحكام المعرفة وكانوا  بشرا ،  فقال لهم عيسى  عليه السلام عند الغلط ، استعظاما لقولهم ( اتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) أي : لا تشكوا في قدرته . 

 ( أن ينزل علينا مائدة من السماء    ) المائدة :  الخوان الذي عليه الطعام ، وهي فاعلة من : ماده يميده إذا  أعطاه وأطعمه ،  كقوله ماره يميره ، وامتاد : افتعل منه ، والمائدة هي  المطعمة للآكلين  الطعام ، وسمي الطعام أيضا مائدة على الجواز ، لأنه يؤكل  على المائدة ،  وقال أهل الكوفة    : سميت مائدة لأنها تميد بالآكلين ، أي : تميل . وقال أهل البصرة    : فاعلة بمعنى المفعول ، أي تميد بالآكلين إليها ، كقوله تعالى ( عيشة راضية ) أي : مرضية ، ( قال ) عيسى  عليه السلام مجيبا لهم : ( اتقوا الله إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) فلا تشكوا في قدرته ، وقيل : اتقوا الله أن تسألوه شيئا لم يسأله الأمم قبلكم ، فنهاهم عن اقتراح الآيات بعد الإيمان . 

 ( قالوا نريد   ) أي : إنما سألنا لأنا نريد ، ( أن نأكل منها   ) أكل تبرك لا أكل حاجة فنستيقن   [ ص: 118 ] قدرته ، ( وتطمئن   ) وتسكن ، ( قلوبنا ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا   ) بأنك رسول الله ، أي : نزداد إيمانا ويقينا ، وقيل : إن عيسى ابن مريم  أمرهم   أن يصوموا ثلاثين يوما ، فإذا أفطروا لا يسألون الله شيئا إلا أعطاهم ،   ففعلوا وسألوا المائدة ، وقالوا : " ونعلم أن قد صدقتنا " في قولك ، إنا   إذا صمنا ثلاثين يوما لا نسأل الله تعالى شيئا إلا أعطانا ، ( ونكون عليها من الشاهدين   ) لله بالوحدانية والقدرة ، ولك بالنبوة والرسالة ، وقيل : ونكون من الشاهدين لك عند بني إسرائيل  إذا رجعنا إليهم . 

 ( قال عيسى ابن مريم   ) عند ذلك ، ( اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء   ) وقيل : إنه اغتسل ولبس المسح وصلى ركعتين وطأطأ رأسه وغض بصره وبكى ، ثم قال : اللهم ربنا أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء ، ( تكون لنا عيدا لأولنا وآخرنا     ) أي : عائدة من الله علينا حجة وبرهانا ، والعيد : يوم السرور ، سمي به   للعود من الترح إلى الفرح ، وهو اسم لما اعتدته ويعود إليك ، وسمي يوم   الفطر والأضحى عيدا لأنهما يعودان كل سنة ، قال  السدي    : معناه نتخذ اليوم الذي أنزلت فيه عيدا لأولنا وآخرنا ، أي : نعظمه نحن ومن بعدنا ، وقال سفيان    : نصلي فيه ، قوله ( لأولنا   ) أي : لأهل زماننا ( وآخرنا   ) أي : لمن يجيء بعدنا ، وقال ابن عباس    : يأكل منها آخر الناس كما أكل أولهم ، ( وآية منك   ) دلالة وحجة ، ( وارزقنا وأنت خير الرازقين   ) 

 ( قال الله   ) تعالى مجيبا لعيسى  عليه السلام ، ( إني منزلها عليكم   ) يعني : المائدة وقرأ أهل المدينة وابن عامر  وعاصم    " منزلها " بالتشديد لأنها نزلت مرات ، والتفعيل يدل على التكرير مرة بعد أخرى ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف لقوله : أنزل علينا ، ( فمن يكفر بعد منكم   ) أي : بعد نزول المائدة ( فإني أعذبه عذابا   ) أي جنس عذاب ، ( لا أعذبه أحدا من العالمين   ) يعني : عالمي زمانه ، فجحد القوم وكفروا بعد نزول المائدة فمسخوا قردة وخنازير ، قال عبد الله بن عمر    : إن أشد الناس عذابا يوم القيامة المنافقون ومن كفر من أصحاب المائدة وآل فرعون   . 

 واختلف العلماء في المائدة هل نزلت أم لا؟ فقال مجاهد  والحسن      : لم تنزل لأن الله عز وجل لما أوعدهم على كفرهم بعد نزول المائدة خافوا   أن يكفر بعضهم فاستعفوا ، وقالوا : لا نريدها ، فلم تنزل ، وقوله : " إني   منزلها عليكم " ، يعني : إن سألتم .   [ ص: 119 ] 

 والصحيح الذي عليه الأكثرون : أنها نزلت ، لقوله تعالى : " إني منزلها   عليكم " ، ولا خلف في خبره ، لتواتر الأخبار فيه عن رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم والصحابة والتابعين . 

 واختلفوا في صفتها فروى خلاس بن عمرو  عن  عمار بن ياسر  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها نزلت خبزا ولحما ، وقيل لهم : إنها مقيمة لكم ما لم تخونوا [ وتخبؤوا ] فما مضى يومهم حتى خانوا وخبؤوا فمسخوا قردة وخنازير . 

وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إن عيسى  عليه السلام قال لهم : صوموا ثلاثين يوما ثم سلوا الله ما شئتم يعطكموه ، فصاموا فلما فرغوا قالوا : يا عيسى  إنا   لو عملنا لأحد فقضينا عمله لأطعمنا ، وسألوا الله المائدة فأقبلت  الملائكة  بمائدة يحملونها ، عليها سبعة أرغفة وسبعة أحوات حتى وضعتها بين  أيديهم ،  فأكل منها آخر الناس كما أكل أولهم   . 

قال كعب الأحبار    : نزلت [ مائدة ] منكوسة تطير بها الملائكة بين السماء والأرض ، عليها كل الطعام إلا اللحم   . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : أنزل على المائدة كل شيء إلا الخبز واللحم ، قال قتادة  كان عليها ثمر من ثمار الجنة . 

 وقال عطية العوفي    : نزلت من السماء سمكة فيها طعم كل شيء . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كان عليها خبز ورز وبقل . 

 وقال  وهب بن منبه    : أنزل الله أقرصة من شعير وحيتانا وكان قوم يأكلون ثم يخرجون ويجيء آخرون فيأكلون حتى أكلوا جميعهم وفضل .   [ ص: 120 ] 

 وعن الكلبي  ومقاتل      : أنزل الله خبزا وسمكا وخمسة أرغفة ، فأكلوا ما شاء الله تعالى ،  والناس  ألف ونيف فلما رجعوا إلى قراهم ، ونشروا الحديث ضحك منهم من لم  يشهد ،  وقالوا : ويحكم إنما سحر أعينكم ، فمن أراد الله به الخير ثبته على  بصيرته ،  ومن أراد فتنته رجع إلى كفره ، ومسخوا خنازير ليس فيهم صبي ولا  امرأة ،  فمكثوا بذلك ثلاثة أيام ثم هلكوا ، ولم يتوالدوا ولم يأكلوا ولم  يشربوا ،  وكذلك كل ممسوخ . 

 وقال قتادة    : كانت تنزل عليهم بكرة وعشيا حيث كانوا كالمن والسلوى لبني إسرائيل  ، وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح  عن سلمان الفارسي  لما سأل الحواريون المائدة لبس عيسى  عليه   السلام صوفا وبكى ، وقال : " اللهم أنزل علينا مائدة من السماء " الآية   فنزلت سفرة حمراء بين غمامتين غمامة من فوقها وغمامة من تحتها ، وهم ينظرون   إليها وهي تهوي منقضة حتى سقطت بين أيديهم فبكى عيسى  ، وقال : اللهم اجعلني من الشاكرين اللهم اجعلها رحمة ولا تجعلها عقوبة ، واليهود  ينظرون إلى شيء لم يروا مثله قط ولم يجدوا ريحا أطيب من ريحه ، فقال عيسى  عليه السلام : ليقم أحسنكم عملا فيكشف عنها ويذكر اسم الله تعالى ، فقال شمعون الصفار  رأس الحواريين : أنت أولى بذلك منا [ فقام عيسى  عليه   السلام ] فتوضأ وصلى صلاة طويلة وبكى كثيرا ، ثم كشف المنديل عنها ، وقال  :  بسم الله خير الرازقين فإذا هو سمكة مشوية ليس عليها فلوسها ولا شوك  عليها  تسيل من الدسم وعند رأسها ملح وعند ذنبها خل ، وحولها من ألوان  البقول ما  خلا الكراث ، وإذا خمسة أرغفة على واحد زيتون ، وعلى الثاني عسل  ، وعلى  الثالث سمن ، وعلى الرابع جبن ، وعلى الخامس قديد ، فقال شمعون      : يا روح الله أمن طعام الدنيا هذا أم من طعام الآخرة؟ فقال : ليس شيء   مما ترون من طعام الدنيا ولا من طعام الآخرة ، ولكنه شيء افتعله الله تعالى   بالقدرة الغالبة ، كلوا مما سألتم يمددكم ويزدكم من فضله ، قالوا : يا  روح  الله كن أول من يأكل منها ، فقال عيسى  عليه   السلام : معاذ الله أن آكل منها ولكن يأكل منها من سألها فخافوا أن  يأكلوا  منها ، فدعا لها أهل الفاقة والمرضى وأهل البرص والجذام والمقعدين   والمبتلين ، فقال : كلوا من رزق الله ولكم المهنأ ولغيركم البلاء ، فأكلوا   وصدر عنها ألف وثلاثمائة رجل وامرأة من فقير ومريض وزمن ومبتلى ، كلهم   شبعان ، وإذا السمكة بهيئتها حين نزلت ، ثم طارت سفرة المائدة صعدا وهم   ينظرون إليها حتى توارت ، فلم يأكل منها زمن ولا مريض ولا مبتلى إلا عوفي   ولا فقير إلا استغنى ، وندم من لم يأكل منها فلبثت أربعين صباحا تنزل ضحى ،   فإذا نزلت اجتمعت الأغنياء والفقراء والصغار والكبار والرجال والنساء ،   ولا تزال منصوبة يؤكل [ ص: 121 ] منها  حتى إذا  فاء الفيء طارت وهم ينظرون في ظلها حتى توارت عنهم ، وكانت تنزل  غبا تنزل  يوما ولا تنزل يوما كناقة ثمود ، فأوحى الله تعالى [ إلى عيسى  عليه   السلام ] اجعل مائدتي ورزقي للفقراء دون الأغنياء ، فعظم ذلك على  الأغنياء  حتى شكوا وشككوا الناس فيها ، وقالوا : أترون المائدة حقا تنزل  من السماء؟  فأوحى الله تعالى إلى عيسى  عليه السلام : إني شرطت أن من كفر بعد نزولها عذبته عذابا لا أعذبه أحدا من العالمين ، فقال عيسى  عليه   السلام : ( إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم )   فمسخ منهم ثلاثمائة وثلاثون رجلا باتوا من ليلتهم على فرشهم مع نسائهم   فأصبحوا خنازير يسعون في الطرقات والكناسات ، ويأكلون العذرة في الحشوش   فلما رأى الناس ذلك فزعوا إلى عيسى  عليه السلام وبكوا فلما أبصرت الخنازير عيسى  عليه السلام بكت وجعلت تطيف بعيسى  عليه السلام وجعل عيسى  يدعوهم بأسمائهم فيشيرون برءوسهم ويبكون ولا يقدرون على الكلام ، فعاشوا ثلاثة أيام ثم هلكوا   . 

 ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (133)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْمَائِدَةِ
الاية 116 إلى الاية120

( وإذ  قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس  اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله  قال سبحانك ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس لي  بحق إن كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم  ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك إنك أنت  علام الغيوب   ( 116 ) ما  قلت لهم إلا ما  أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما  دمت فيهم فلما  توفيتني كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم وأنت على كل شيء شهيد   ( 117 ) ( إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم   ( 118 ) قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قال الله يا عيسى ابن مريم أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله   ) واختلفوا في أن هذا القول متى يكون ، فقال  السدي    : قال الله تعالى هذا القول لعيسى  عليه   السلام حين رفعه إلى السماء لأن حرف " إذ " يكون للماضي ، وقال سائر   المفسرين : إنما يقول الله له هذا القول يوم القيامة بدليل قوله [ من قبل ]   ( يوم يجمع الله الرسل   ) ( المائدة ، 109 ) . وقال من بعدها ( هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم   ) ( المائدة ، 119 ) ، وأراد بهما يوم القيامة ، وقد تجيء " إذ " بمعنى " إذا " كقوله عز وجل : ( ولو ترى إذ فزعوا   ) أي : إذا فزعوا [ يوم القيامة ] والقيامة وإن لم تكن بعد ولكنها كالكائنة لأنها آتية لا محالة . 

 قوله : ( أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله   ) ؟ فإن قيل : فما وجه هذا السؤال مع علم الله عز وجل أن عيسى  لم يقله؟ 

 قيل هذا السؤال عنه لتوبيخ قومه وتعظيم أمر هذه المقالة كما يقول القائل لآخر : أفعلت كذا   [ ص: 122 ] وكذا؟ فيما يعلم أنه لم يفعله ، إعلاما واستعظاما لا استخبارا واستفهاما . 

 وأيضا : أراد الله عز وجل أن يقر [ عيسى  عليه السلام عن ] نفسه بالعبودية ، فيسمع قومه ، ويظهر كذبهم عليه أنه أمرهم بذلك ، قال أبو روق    : وإذا سمع عيسى  عليه السلام هذا الخطاب أرعدت مفاصله وانفجرت من أصل كل شعرة في جسده عين من دم ، ثم يقول مجيبا لله عز وجل : ( قال سبحانك   ) تنزيها وتعظيما لك   ( ما يكون لي أن أقول ما ليس لي بحق إن كنت قلته فقد علمته تعلم ما في نفسي ولا أعلم ما في نفسك   ) قال ابن عباس    : تعلم ما في غيبي ولا أعلم ما في غيبك ، وقيل معناه : تعلم سري ولا أعلم سرك ، وقال أبو روق  تعلم ما كان مني في دار الدنيا ولا أعلم ما يكون منك في الآخرة ، وقال الزجاج    : النفس عبارة عن جملة الشيء وحقيقته ، يقول : تعلم جميع ما أعلم من حقيقة أمري ولا أعلم حقيقة أمرك ، ( إنك أنت علام الغيوب   ) ما كان وما يكون .
( ما قلت لهم إلا ما أمرتني به أن اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم   ) [ وحدوه ] ولا تشركوا به شيئا ، ( وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت   ) أقمت ، ( فيهم فلما توفيتني   ) قبضتني ورفعتني إليك ، ( كنت أنت الرقيب عليهم   ) والحفيظ عليهم ، تحفظ أعمالهم ، ( وأنت على كل شيء شهيد   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم     ) فإن قيل كيف طلب المغفرة لهم وهم كفار ، وكيف قال : وإن تغفر لهم فإنك   أنت العزيز الحكيم ، وهذا لا يليق بسؤال المغفرة ، قيل : أما الأول  فمعناه  إن تعذبهم بإقامتهم على كفرهم وإن تغفر لهم بعد الإيمان وهذا  يستقيم على  قول  السدي    : إن هذا السؤال قبل يوم القيامة لأن الإيمان لا ينفع في القيامة . 

 وقيل : هذا في فريقين منهم ، معناه : إن تعذب من كفر منهم وإن تغفر لمن آمن منهم . 

 وقيل : ليس هذا على وجه طلب المغفرة ولو كان كذلك لقال : فإنك أنت الغفور الرحيم ، ولكنه على تسليم الأمر وتفويضه إلى مراده .   [ ص: 123 ] 

 وأما السؤال الثاني : فكان ابن مسعود  رضي   الله عنه يقرأ وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت الغفور الرحيم ، وكذلك هو في مصحفه ،   وأما على القراءة المعروفة قيل فيه تقديم وتأخير تقديره : إن تغفر لهم   فإنهم عبادك وإن تعذبهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم . 

 وقيل : معناه إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز في   الملك الحكيم في القضاء لا ينقص من عزك شيء ، ولا يخرج من حكمك شيء ، ويدخل   في حكمته ومغفرته وسعة رحمته ومغفرته الكفار ، لكنه أخبر أنه لا يغفر وهو   لا يخلف خبره . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثني  يونس بن عبد الأعلى  حدثنا ابن وهب  أخبرني عمر بن الحارث  أن بكر بن سوادة  حدثه عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير  عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم تلا قول الله تعالى في إبراهيم    : " رب إنهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس فمن تبعني فإنه مني " ، الآية . وقول عيسى  عليه   السلام : " إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم "   فرفع يديه وقال : اللهم أمتي وبكى فقال الله عز وجل : يا جبريل  اذهب إلى محمد  ، - وربك أعلم - فسله ما يبكيه؟ فأتاه جبريل  فسأله ، فأخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما قال ، فقال الله تعالى : يا جبريل  اذهب إلى محمد  فقل : إنا سنرضيك في أمتك ولا نسوءك   "   .
30 قال الله هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك الفوز العظيم   ( 119 ) ) 

 ( لله ملك السموات والأرض وما فيهن وهو على كل شيء قدير   ( 120 )
قال الله هذا يوم ينفع الصادقين صدقهم   ) قرأ نافع      ( يوم ) بنصب الميم ، يعني : تكون هذه الأشياء في يوم ، فحذف في فانتصب ،   وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على أنه خبر ( هذا ) أي : ينفع الصادقين في الدنيا   صدقهم في الآخرة ، ولو كذبوا ختم الله على أفواههم ونطقت به جوارحهم   فافتضحوا ، وقيل : أرادوا بالصادقين النبيين .   [ ص: 124 ] 

 وقال الكلبي    : ينفع المؤمنين إيمانهم ، قال قتادة    : متكلمان لا يخطئان يوم القيامة عيسى  عليه السلام ، وهو ما قص الله عز وجل ، وعدو الله إبليس ، وهو قوله : " وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر   " ، الآية ، فصدق عدو الله يومئذ ، وكان قبل ذلك كاذبا فلم ينفعه صدقه ، وأما عيسى  عليه السلام فكان صادقا في الدنيا والآخرة ، فنفعه صدقه . 

 وقال عطاء    : هذا يوم من أيام الدنيا لأن الدار الآخرة دار جزاء لا دار عمل ، ثم بين ثوابهم فقال : ( لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك الفوز العظيم   ) ثم عظم نفسه . فقال : ( لله ملك السموات والأرض وما فيهن وهو على كل شيء قدير   ) )
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (134)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 1 إلى الاية7

[ سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ ] 

 [ ص: 125 ]   ( 1 ) ) 

 سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ

 مكية ، وهي مائة وخمس وستون آية ، نزلت بمكة [ جملة ] ليلا معها سبعون ألف   ملك قد سدوا ما بين الخافقين ، لهم زجل بالتسبيح والتحميد والتمجيد ،  فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   " سبحان ربي العظيم سبحان ربي العظيم وخر ساجدا "   . 

 وروي مرفوعا :   " من قرأ سورة الأنعام يصلي عليه أولئك السبعون ألف ملك ليله ونهاره "   . 

 وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : نزلت سورة الأنعام بمكة ، إلا قوله : " وما قدروا الله حق قدره   " ، إلى آخر ثلاث آيات ، وقوله تعالى : " قل تعالوا أتل   " ، إلى قوله : " لعلكم تتقون   " ، فهذه الست آيات مدنيات   . 

الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وجعل الظلمات والنور ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون   ( الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض   ) قال كعب الأحبار    : هذه الآية أول آية في التوراة ، وآخر آية في التوراة قوله : " الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا   " الآية ( الإسراء - 111 ) . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : افتتح الله الخلق بالحمد ، فقال : ( الحمد لله الذي خلق السموات والأرض   ) ، وختمه بالحمد فقال : ( وقضي بينهم بالحق ) ، أي : بين الخلائق ، ( وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين   )   [ الزمر - 75 ] .   [ ص: 126 ] 

 قوله : " الحمد لله " حمد الله نفسه تعليما لعباده ، أي : احمدوا الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض ، خصهما بالذكر لأنهما أعظم المخلوقات فيما يرى العباد ، وفيهما العبر والمنافع للعباد ، ( وجعل الظلمات والنور   ) والجعل بمعنى الخلق ، قال الواقدي    : كل ما في القرآن من الظلمات والنور فهو الكفر والإيمان ، إلا في هذه الآية فإنه يريد بهما الليل والنهار . 

وقال الحسن    : وجعل الظلمات والنور يعني الكفر والإيمان ، وقيل : أراد بالظلمات الجهل وبالنور العلم   . 

 وقال قتادة    : يعني الجنة والنار . 

 وقيل : معناه خلق الله السموات والأرض ، وقد جعل الظلمات والنور ، لأنه خلق الظلمة والنور قبل السموات والأرض . 

قال قتادة    : خلق الله السموات قبل الأرض ، والظلمة قبل النور ، والجنة قبل النار ، وروي عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " إن الله تعالى خلق الخلق فى ظلمة ، ثم ألقى عليهم من نوره ، فمن أصابه من ذلك النور اهتدى ومن أخطأه ضل "   . 

 ( ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون    ) أي : ثم  الذين كفروا بعد هذا البيان بربهم يعدلون ، أي : يشركون ،  وأصله من مساواة  الشيء بالشيء ، ومنه العدل ، أي : يعدلون بالله غير الله  تعالى ، يقال :  عدلت هذا بهذا إذا ساويته ، وبه قال النضر بن شميل  ، الباء بمعنى عن ، أي : عن ربهم يعدلون ، أي يميلون وينحرفون من العدول ، قال الله تعالى ( عينا يشرب بها عباد الله   ) أي : منها . 

 وقيل : تحت قوله " ثم الذين كفروا بربهم يعدلون   " معنى لطيف ، وهو مثل قول القائل : أنعمت عليكم بكذا وتفضلت عليكم بكذا ، ثم تكفرون بنعمتي .
( هو الذي خلقكم من طين ثم قضى أجلا وأجل مسمى عنده ثم أنتم تمترون   ( 2 ) وهو الله في السموات وفي الأرض يعلم سركم وجهركم ويعلم ما تكسبون   ( 3 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( هو الذي خلقكم من طين   ) يعني آدم  عليه السلام ، خاطبهم به إذ كانوا من   [ ص: 127 ] ولده . قال  السدي    : بعث الله تعالى جبريل  عليه السلام إلى الأرض ليأتيه بطائفة منها ، فقالت الأرض إني أعوذ بالله منك أن تنقص مني ، فرجع جبريل  ولم يأخذ وقال : يا رب إنها عاذت بك ، فبعث ميكائيل  ،   فاستعاذت فرجع ، فبعث ملك الموت فعاذت منه بالله ، فقال : وأنا أعوذ  بالله  أن أخالف أمره ، فأخذ من وجه الأرض فخلط الحمراء والسوداء والبيضاء ،   فلذلك اختلفت ألوان بني آدم ، ثم عجنها بالماء العذب والملح والمر ، فلذا   اختلفت أخلاقهم فقال الله تعالى لملك الموت : رحم جبريل  وميكائيل  الأرض ولم ترحمها ، لا جرم أجعل أرواح من أخلق من هذا الطين بيدك   . 

 وروي عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : " خلق الله آدم  عليه السلام من تراب وجعله طينا ، ثم تركه حتى كان حمأ مسنونا ثم خلقه وصوره وتركه حتى كان صلصالا كالفخار ، ثم نفخ فيه روحه "   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ثم قضى أجلا وأجل مسمى عنده   ) قال الحسن  وقتادة  والضحاك    : الأجل الأول من الولادة إلى الموت ، والأجل الثاني من الموت إلى البعث ، وهو البرزخ ، وروي ذلك عن ابن عباس  ،   وقال : لكل أحد أجلان أجل إلى الموت وأجل من الموت إلى البعث ، فإن كان   برا تقيا وصولا للرحم زيد له من أجل البعث في أجل العمر ، وإن كان فاجرا   قاطعا للرحم نقص من أجل العمر وزيد في أجل البعث ، وقال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : الأجل الأول أجل الدنيا ، والأجل الثاني أجل الآخرة ، وقال عطية  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ( ثم قضى أجلا   ) يعني : النوم تقبض فيه الروح ثم ترجع عند اليقظة ، ( وأجل مسمى عنده     ) يعني : أجل الموت ، وقيل : هما واحد معناه : [ ثم قضى أجلا ] يعني :   جعل لأعماركم مدة تنتهون إليها ، " وأجل مسمى عنده " يعني : وهو أجل مسمى   عنده ، لا يعلمه غيره ، ( ثم أنتم تمترون   ) تشكون في البعث . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وهو الله في السموات وفي الأرض     ) يعني : وهو إله السموات والأرض ، كقوله : ( وهو الذي في السماء إله  وفي  الأرض إله ) ، وقيل : هو المعبود في السموات والأرض ، وقال محمد بن جرير    : معناه هو في السموات يعلم سركم وجهركم في الأرض ، [ وقال الزجاج    : فيه تقديم وتأخير تقديره : وهو الله ، ( يعلم سركم وجهركم   ) في السموات والأرض ] ( ويعلم ما تكسبون   ) تعملون من الخير والشر .
[ ص: 128 ]   ( وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين   ( 4 ) فقد كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم فسوف يأتيهم أنباء ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 5 ) ألم   يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن مكناهم في الأرض ما لم نمكن لكم وأرسلنا   السماء عليهم مدرارا وجعلنا الأنهار تجري من تحتهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم   وأنشأنا من بعدهم قرنا آخرين   ( 6 ) ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس فلمسوه بأيديهم لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( وما تأتيهم   ) يعني : أهل مكة  ، ( من آية من آيات ربهم   ) مثل انشقاق القمر وغيره ، وقال عطاء    : يريد من آيات القرآن ، ( إلا كانوا عنها معرضين   ) لها تاركين بها مكذبين . 

 ( فقد كذبوا بالحق   ) بالقرآن ، وقيل : بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( لما جاءهم فسوف يأتيهم أنباء ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) أي : أخبار استهزائهم وجزاؤه ، أي : سيعلمون عاقبة استهزائهم إذا عذبوا . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن     ) يعني : الأمم الماضية ، والقرن : الجماعة من الناس ، وجمعه قرون ،  وقيل  : القرن مدة من الزمان ، يقال ثمانون سنة ، وقيل : ستون سنة ، وقيل :   أربعون سنة ، وقيل : ثلاثون سنة ، ويقال : مائة سنة ، لما روي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لعبد الله بن بسر المازني    : " إنك تعيش قرنا " ، فعاش مائة سنة 

 فيكون معناه على هذه الأقاويل من أهل قرن ، ( مكناهم في الأرض ما لم نمكن لكم   ) أي : أعطيناهم ما لم نعطكم ، وقال ابن عباس    : أمهلناهم في العمر مثل قوم نوح وعاد وثمود ، يقال : مكنته ومكنت له ، ( وأرسلنا السماء عليهم مدرارا   ) يعني : المطر ، مفعال ، من الدر ، قال ابن عباس      : مدرارا أي : متتابعا في أوقات الحاجات ، وقوله : " ما لم نمكن لكم "  من  خطاب التلوين ، رجع من الخبر من قوله : " ألم يروا " إلى خطاب ، كقوله :  (  حتى إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم   ) [ يونس ، 22 ] . 

 وقال أهل البصرة    : أخبر عنهم بقوله " ألم يروا " وفيهم محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، ثم خاطبهم معهم ، والعرب تقول : قلت لعبد الله : ما أكرمه ، وقلت لعبد الله : ما أكرمك ، ( وجعلنا الأنهار تجري من تحتهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم وأنشأنا   ) خلقنا وابتدأنا ، ( من بعدهم قرنا آخرين   )   [ ص: 129 ] 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس   ) الآية ، قال الكلبي  ومقاتل  نزلت في النضر بن الحارث  وعبد الله بن أبي أمية  ونوفل بن خويلد  ، قالوا : يا محمد  لن نؤمن لك حتى تأتينا بكتاب من عند الله ومعه أربعة من الملائكة يشهدون عليه أنه من عند الله وأنك رسوله ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( ولو نزلنا عليك كتابا في قرطاس   ) مكتوبا من عندي ، ( فلمسوه بأيديهم     ) أي : عاينوه ومسوه بأيديهم ، وذكر اللمس ولم يذكر المعاينة لأن اللمس   أبلغ في إيقاع العلم من [ الرؤية ] فإن السحر يجري على المرئي ولا يجري  على  الملموس ، ( لقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ) معناه : لا ينفع معهم شيء لما سبق فيهم من علمي .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (135)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 8 إلى الاية21


( وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه ملك ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر ثم لا ينظرون   ( 8 ) ( ولو جعلناه ملكا لجعلناه رجلا وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون   ( 9 ) ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 10 ) قل سيروا في الأرض ثم انظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه   ) على محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( ملك ولو أنزلنا ملكا لقضي الأمر   ) أي : لوجب العذاب ، وفرغ من الأمر ، وهذا سنة الله في الكفار أنهم متى اقترحوا آية فأنزلت ثم لم يؤمنوا استؤصلوا بالعذاب ، ( ثم لا ينظرون   ) أي : لا يؤجلون ولا يمهلون ، وقال قتادة    : لو أنزلنا ملكا ثم لم يؤمنوا لعجل لهم العذاب ولم يؤخروا طرفة عين ، وقال مجاهد    : لقضي الأمر أي لقامت القيامة ، وقال الضحاك    : لو أتاهم ملك فى صورته لماتوا . 

 ( ولو جعلناه ملكا   ) [ يعني : لو أرسلنا إليهم ملكا ] ( لجعلناه رجلا   ) يعني في صورة [ رجل ] آدمي ، لأنهم لا يستطيعون النظر إلى الملائكة ، وكان جبريل  عليه السلام يأتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في صورة  دحية الكلبي  ، وجاء الملكان إلى داود  في صورة رجلين . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وللبسنا عليهم ما يلبسون   ) أي : خلطنا عليهم ما يخلطون وشبهنا عليهم فلا يدرون أملك هو أم آدمي ، وقيل معناه شبهوا على ضعفائهم فشبه عليهم ، وعن ابن عباس  رضي الله   [ ص: 130 ] عنهما قال : هم أهل الكتاب فرقوا دينهم وحرفوا الكلم عن مواضعه ، فلبس الله عليهم ما لبسوا على أنفسهم وقرأ الزهري    ( وللبسنا   ) بالتشديد على التكرير والتأكيد . 

 ( ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك   ) كما استهزئ بك يا محمد  يعزي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( فحاق ) قال الربيع [ بن أنس ]  فنزل ، وقال عطاء    : حل ، وقال الضحاك    : أحاط ، ( بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) أي : جزاء استهزائهم من العذاب والنقمة . 

 ( قل ) يا محمد  لهؤلاء المكذبين المستهزئين ، ( سيروا في الأرض   ) معتبرين ، يحتمل هذا : السير بالعقول والفكر ، ويحتمل السير بالأقدام ، ( ثم انظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ) أي : آخر أمرهم وكيف أورثهم الكفر والتكذيب الهلاك ، فحذر كفار مكة  عذاب الأمم الخالية .
( قل لمن ما في السموات والأرض قل لله كتب على نفسه الرحمة ليجمعنكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه الذين خسروا أنفسهم فهم لا يؤمنون   ( 12 ) وله ما سكن في الليل والنهار وهو السميع العليم   ( 13 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قل لمن ما في السموات والأرض     ) فإن أجابوك وإلا ف ( قل ) أنت ، ( لله ) أمره بالجواب عقيب السؤال   ليكون أبلغ في التأثير وآكد في الحجة ، ( كتب ) أي : قضى ، ( على نفسه   الرحمة ) هذا استعطاف منه تعالى للمتولين عنه إلى الإقبال عليه وإخباره   بأنه رحيم بالعباد لا يعجل بالعقوبة ، ويقبل الإنابة والتوبة . 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  أخبرنا أبو طاهر الزيادي  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  أنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  قال ثنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " لما قضى الله الخلق كتب كتابا فهو عنده فوق العرش : إن رحمتي غلبت غضبي "   . 

 وروى أبو الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة    :   " إن رحمتي [ سبقت ] غضبي   .   [ ص: 131 ] 

 أخبرنا الشيخ أبو القاسم عبد الله بن علي الكركاني  أنا أبو طاهر الزيادي  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أنا عبد الرحمن المروزي  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  أنا عبد الملك بن أبي سليمان  عن عطاء بن أبي رباح  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إن لله رحمة واحدة بين الجن والإنس والبهائم والهوام ، فبها يتعاطفون ، وبها يتراحمون ، وبها تتعاطف الوحوش على أولادها ، وأخر الله تسعا وتسعين رحمة يرحم بها عباده يوم القيامة "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا ابن أبي مريم  ثنا أبو غسان  حدثني  زيد بن أسلم  عن أبيه عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنهم قال : قدم   على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سبي فإذا امرأة من السبي قد تحلب ثديها ،   تسعى إذا وجدت صبيا في السبي أخذته فألصقته ببطنها وأرضعته ، فقال لنا   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أترون هذه طارحة ولدها في النار؟ فقلنا : لا   وهي تقدر على أن لا تطرحه ، فقال : الله أرحم بعباده من هذه بولدها "   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ليجمعنكم ) اللام فيه لام القسم والنون نون التأكيد ، مجازه : والله ليجمعنكم ، ( إلى يوم القيامة   ) أي : في يوم القيامة ، وقيل : معناه ليجمعنكم في قبوركم إلى يوم القيامة ، ( لا ريب فيه الذين خسروا   ) غبنوا ، ( أنفسهم فهم لا يؤمنون   ) 

 ( وله ما سكن في الليل والنهار    ) أي :  استقر ، قيل : أراد ما سكن وما تحرك ، كقوله : ( سرابيل تقيكم  الحر ) أي :  الحر والبرد ، وقيل : إنما خص السكون بالذكر لأن النعمة فيه  أكثر ، قال محمد بن جرير      : كل ما طلعت عليه الشمس وغربت فهو من ساكن الليل والنهار ، والمراد منه   جميع ما في الأرض . وقيل معناه : ما يمر عليه الليل والنهار ، ( وهو  السميع  ) لأصواتهم ، ( العليم ) بأسرارهم .
( قل أغير الله أتخذ وليا فاطر السموات والأرض وهو يطعم ولا يطعم قل إني أمرت أن أكون أول من أسلم ولا تكونن من المشركين   ( 14 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( قل أغير الله أتخذ وليا   ) ؟ وهذا حين دعا إلى دين آبائه ، فقال تعالى : قل يا   [ ص: 132 ] محمد  أغير الله أتخذ وليا ، [ ربا ومعبودا وناصرا ومعينا ] ؟ ( فاطر السماوات والأرض   ) أي : خالقهما ومبدعهما ومبتديهما ، ( وهو يطعم ولا يطعم   ) أي : وهو يرزق ولا يرزق كما قال : ( ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون ) . ( قل إني أمرت أن أكون أول من أسلم   ) يعني : من هذه الأمة ، والإسلام بمعنى الاستسلام لأمر الله ، وقيل : أسلم أخلص ، ( ولا تكونن   ) يعني : وقيل لي ولا تكونن ، ( من المشركين ) .
( قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 15 ) من يصرف عنه يومئذ فقد رحمه وذلك الفوز المبين   ( 16 ) وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يمسسك بخير فهو على كل شيء قدير   ( 17 ) ) 

 ( قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي   ) [ فعبدت غيره ] ( عذاب يوم عظيم   ) يعني : عذاب يوم القيامة . 

 ( من يصرف عنه   ) يعني : من يصرف العذاب عنه ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم  ويعقوب      " يصرف " بفتح الياء وكسر الراء ، أي : من يصرف الله عنه العذاب ، لقوله  :  " فقد رحمه " وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء وفتح الراء ، ( يومئذ ) يعني :  يوم  القيامة ، ( فقد رحمه وذلك الفوز المبين   ) أي : النجاة البينة . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإن يمسسك الله بضر   ) بشدة وبلية ، ( فلا كاشف له   ) لا رافع ، ( إلا هو وإن يمسسك بخير   ) عافية ونعمة ، ( فهو على كل شيء قدير   ) من الخير والضر . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أبو عبد الله السلمي  أنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنا  أحمد بن شيبان الرملي  أنا  عبد الله بن ميمون القداح  أنا شهاب بن خراش ، [ هو ابن عبد الله ]  عن  عبد الملك بن عمير  عن ابن عباس  قال : أهدي   للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بغلة ، أهداها له كسرى فركبها بحبل من شعر ، ثم   أردفني خلفه ، ثم سار بي مليا ثم التفت إلي فقال : يا غلام ، فقلت : لبيك   يا رسول الله ، قال : " احفظ الله يحفظك ، احفظ الله تجده أمامك ، تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة ، وإذا سألت فاسأل الله ، وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله ، وقد مضى القلم بما هو كائن ، فلو جهد الخلائق أن ينفعوك بما لم يقضه الله   [ ص:  133 ] تعالى  لك لم يقدروا عليه ، ولو جهدوا أن يضروك بما لم يكتب الله  تعالى عليك ، ما  قدروا عليه ، فإن استطعت أن تعمل بالصبر مع اليقين ،  فافعل فإن لم تستطع  فاصبر فإن في الصبر على ما تكره خيرا كثيرا واعلم أن النصر مع الصبر ، وأن مع الكرب الفرج ، وأن مع العسر يسرا "   .
( وهو القاهر فوق عباده وهو الحكيم الخبير   ( 18 ) ( قل   أي شيء أكبر شهادة قل الله شهيد بيني وبينكم وأوحي إلي هذا القرآن  لأنذركم  به ومن بلغ أئنكم لتشهدون أن مع الله آلهة أخرى قل لا أشهد قل  إنما هو إله  واحد وإنني بريء مما تشركون   ( 19 ) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون أبناءهم الذين خسروا أنفسهم فهم لا يؤمنون   ( 20 ) ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   ( 21 ) ) 

 ( وهو القاهر فوق عباده     ) القاهر : الغالب ، وفي القهر زيادة معنى على القدرة ، وهي منع غيره عن   بلوغ المراد ، وقيل : هو المنفرد بالتدبير الذي يجبر الخلق على مراده ،  فوق  عباده ، هو صفة الاستعلاء الذي تفرد به الله عز وجل   . ( وهو الحكيم   ) في أمره ، ( الخبير ) بأعمال عباده . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قل أي شيء أكبر شهادة   ) ؟ الآية ، قال الكلبي    : أتى أهل مكة  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : أرنا من يشهد أنك رسول الله فإنا لا نرى أحدا يصدقك ، ولقد سألنا عنك اليهود  والنصارى  فزعموا أنه ليس لك عندهم ذكر ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( قل أي شيء أكبر   ) أعظم ، ( شهادة ) ؟ فإن أجابوك ، وإلا ( قل الله ) هو ( شهيد بيني وبينكم   ) على ما أقول ، ويشهد لي بالحق وعليكم بالباطل ، ( وأوحي إلي هذا القرآن لأنذركم به   ) لأخوفكم به يا أهل مكة ، ( ومن بلغ   ) يعني : ومن بلغه القرآن من العجم وغيرهم من الأمم إلى يوم القيامة . 

 حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد بن الحنفي  أنا محمد بن بشر بن محمد المزني  أنا أبو بكر   [ ص: 134 ] محمد بن الحسن بن بشر النقاش  أنا أبو شعيب الحراني  أنا يحيى بن عبد الله بن الضحاك البابلي  أنا الأوزاعي  حدثني حسان بن عطية  عن أبي كبشة [ السلولي ]  عن عبد الله بن عمرو  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " بلغوا عني ولو آية ، وحدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج ومن كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار   "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنا الربيع  أنا  الشافعي  أنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن  عبد الملك بن عمير  عن  عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن مسعود  عن أبيه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :     " نضر الله عبدا سمع مقالتي فحفظها ووعاها وأداها . فرب حامل فقه غير   فقيه ، ورب حامل فقه إلى من هو أفقه منه ، ثلاث لا يغل عليهن قلب مسلم :   إخلاص العمل لله ، والنصيحة للمسلمين ، ولزوم جماعتهم ، فإن دعوتهم تحيط من   ورائهم "   . 

قال مقاتل    : من بلغه القرآن من الجن والإنس فهو نذير له ، وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : من بلغه القرآن فكأنما رأى محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم وسمع منه ، ( أئنكم لتشهدون أن مع الله آلهة أخرى   ) ؟ ولم يقل " أخر " لأن الجمع يلحقه التأنيث ، كقوله عز وجل : ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها   ) ( الأعراف ، 180 ) ، وقال : ( فما بال القرون الأولى   ) . ( طه ، 51 ) ( قل ) يا محمد  إن شهدتم أنتم ف ( لا أشهد   ) ، أنا أن معه إلها ، ( قل إنما هو إله واحد وإنني بريء مما تشركون   ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب   ) ، يعني : التوراة والإنجيل ( يعرفونه ) ، يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم بنعته وصفته ، ( كما يعرفون أبناءهم   ) ، من بين الصبيان . ( الذين خسروا أنفسهم   ) ، غبنوا أنفسهم ( فهم لا يؤمنون     ) ، وذلك أن الله جعل لكل آدمي منزلا في الجنة ومنزلا في النار ، وإذا   كان يوم القيامة جعل الله للمؤمنين منازل أهل النار في الجنة ، ولأهل النار   منازل أهل الجنة في النار ، وذلك الخسران .   [ ص: 135 ] 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ومن أظلم   ) ، أكفر ، ( ممن افترى   ) ، اختلق ، ( على الله كذبا   ) ، فأشرك به غيره ، ( أو كذب بآياته   ) ، يعني : القرآن ( إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   ) : الكافرون .
*
* 
*
* 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (136)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 22 إلى الاية30

( ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للذين أشركوا أين شركاؤكم الذين كنتم تزعمون   ( 22 ) ثم لم تكن فتنتهم إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   ( 23 ) انظر كيف كذبوا على أنفسهم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( ويوم نحشرهم جميعا   ) ، أي : العابدين والمعبودين ، يعني : يوم القيامة ، قرأ يعقوب    " يحشرهم " هاهنا ، وفي سبأ بالياء ، ووافق حفص  في سبأ ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون ، ( ثم نقول للذين أشركوا أين شركاؤكم الذين كنتم تزعمون   ) ، أنها تشفع لكم عند ربكم . 

 ( ثم لم تكن فتنتهم   ) ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  ويعقوب    " يكن " بالياء لأن الفتنة بمعنى الافتتان ، فجاز تذكيره ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لتأنيث الفتنة ، وقرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وحفص  عن عاصم      " فتنتهم " بالرفع جعلوه اسم كان ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب ، فجعلوا الاسم   قوله " أن قالوا " وفتنتهم الخبر ، ومعنى قوله " فتنتهم " أي : قولهم   وجوابهم ، وقال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : معذرتهم والفتنة التجربة ، فلما كان سؤالهم تجربة لإظهار ما في قلوبهم قيل فتنة . 

 قال الزجاج  في قوله : ( ثم لم تكن فتنتهم     ) معنى لطيف وذلك مثل الرجل يفتتن بمحبوب ثم يصيبه فيه [ محنة ] فيتبرأ   من محبوبه ، فيقال : لم تكن فتنت إلا هذا ، كذلك الكفار فتنوا بمحبة   الأصنام ولما رأوا العذاب تبرأوا منها ، يقول الله عز وجل : ( ثم لم تكن فتنتهم   ) في محبتهم الأصنام ، ( إلا أن قالوا والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين   ) ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      " ربنا " بالنصب على نداء المضاف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالخفض على نعت والله ،   وقيل : إنهم إذا رأوا يوم القيامة مغفرة الله تعالى وتجاوزه عن أهل  التوحيد  قال بعضهم لبعض : تعالوا نكتم الشرك لعلنا ننجوا مع أهل التوحيد ،  فيقولون  : والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين ، فيختم على أفواههم وتشهد عليهم  جوارحهم  بالكفر . 

 فقال عز وجل : ( انظر كيف كذبوا على أنفسهم   ) ، باعتذارهم بالباطل وتبريهم عن الشرك ، ( وضل عنهم   ) زال وذهب عنهم ( ما كانوا يفترون   ) من الأصنام ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يرجون شفاعتها ونصرتها ، فبطل كله في ذلك اليوم .
[ ص: 136 ]   ( ومنهم  من  يستمع إليك وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن يروا  كل  آية لا يؤمنوا بها حتى إذا جاءوك يجادلونك يقول الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا   أساطير الأولين   ( 25 ) وهم ينهون عنه وينأون عنه وإن يهلكون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون   ( 26 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ومنهم من يستمع إليك   ) الآية ، قال الكلبي    : اجتمع  أبو سفيان بن حرب  وأبو جهل بن هشام  والوليد بن المغيرة  والنضر بن الحارث  وعتبة  وشيبة  ابنا ربيعة  وأمية  وأبي  ابنا خلف  والحارث بن عامر  ، يستمعون القرآن فقالوا للنضر    : يا أبا قتيلة  ما يقول محمد؟  قال : ما أدري ما يقول إلا أني أراه يحرك لسانه ويقول أساطير الأولين ، مثل ما كنت أحدثكم عن القرون الماضية ، وكان النضر  كثير الحديث عن القرون وأخبارها . فقال أبو سفيان    : إني أرى بعض ما يقول حقا ، فقال أبو جهل    : كلا لا نقر بشيء من هذا ، وفي رواية : للموت أهون علينا من هذا ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : " ومنهم من يستمع إليك " وإلى كلامك ، ( وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة   ) ، أغطية ، جمع كنان ، كالأعنة جمع عنان ، ( أن يفقهوه   ) ، أن يعلموه ، قيل : معناه أن لا يفقهوه ، وقيل : كراهة أن يفقهوه ، ( وفي آذانهم وقرا   ) ، صمما وثقلا هذا دليل على أن الله تعالى يقلب القلوب فيشرح بعضها للهدى ، ويجعل بعضها في أكنة فلا تفقه كلام الله ولا تؤمن ، ( وإن يروا كل آية   ) ، من المعجزات والدلالات ، ( لا يؤمنوا بها حتى إذا جاءوك يجادلونك يقول الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   ) ، يعني : أحاديثهم وأقاصيصهم ، والأساطير جمع : أسطورة ، وإسطارة ، وقيل : هي الترهات والأباطيل ، وأصلها من سطرت ، أي : كتبت . 

 ( وهم ينهون عنه   ) أي : ينهون الناس عن اتباع محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( وينأون عنه   ) ، أي : يتباعدون عنه بأنفسهم ، نزلت في كفار مكة  ، قاله  محمد بن الحنفية   والسدي  والضحاك  ، وقال قتادة    : ينهون عن القرآن وعن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويتباعدون عنه . 

 وقال ابن عباس  ومقاتل  نزلت في أبي طالب  كان   ينهى الناس عن أذى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويمنعهم وينأى عن الإيمان به  ،  أي : يبعد ، حتى روي أنه اجتمع إليه رءوس المشركين وقالوا : خذ شابا من   أصبحنا وجها ، وادفع إلينا محمدا  ، فقال أبو طالب    : ما أنصفتموني أدفع إليكم ولدي لتقتلوه وأربي   [ ص: 137 ] ولدكم؟ وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعاه إلى الإيمان ، فقال : لولا أن تعيرني قريش  لأقررت بها عينك ، ولكن أذب عنك ما حييت . وقال فيه أبياتا : 
**والله لن يصلوا إليك بجمعهم حتى أوسد في التراب دفينا     فاصدع بأمرك ما عليك غضاضة 
وابشر بذاك وقر بذاك منك عيونا     ودعوتني وعرفت أنك ناصحي 
ولقد صدقت وكنت ثم أمينا     وعرضت دينا قد علمت بأنه 
من خير أديان البرية دينا     لولا الملامة أو حذار سبة 
لوجدتني سمحا بذاك مبينا* *

 ( وإن يهلكون   ) ، أي : ما يهلكون ، ( إلا أنفسهم ) أي : لا يرجع وبال فعلهم إلا إليهم ، وأوزار الذين يصدونهم عليهم ، ( وما يشعرون ) .
( ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على النار فقالوا يا ليتنا نرد ولا نكذب بآيات ربنا ونكون من المؤمنين   ( 27 ) ( بل بدا لهم ما كانوا يخفون من قبل ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه وإنهم لكاذبون   ( 28 ) وقالوا إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا وما نحن بمبعوثين   ( 29 ) ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على ربهم قال أليس هذا بالحق قالوا بلى وربنا قال فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   ( 30 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على النار   ) يعني : في النار ، كقوله تعالى : ( على ملك سليمان    ) أي : في ملك سليمان  ، وقيل : عرضوا على النار ، وجواب " لو " محذوف معناه : لو تراهم في تلك الحالة لرأيت عجبا ، ( فقالوا يا ليتنا نرد   ) يعني : إلى الدنيا ، ( ولا نكذب بآيات ربنا ونكون من المؤمنين   ) قراءة العامة كلها بالرفع على معنى : يا ليتنا نرد ونحن لا نكذب ، ونكون من المؤمنين ، وقرأ حمزة  وحفص  ويعقوب      " ولا نكذب ونكون " بنصب الباء والنون على جواب التمني ، أي : ليت ردنا   وقع ، وأن لا نكذب ونكون ، والعرب تنصب جواب التمني بالواو كما تنصب  بالفاء  ، وقرأ ابن عامر    "  نكذب " بالرفع  و " نكون " بالنصب لأنهم تمنوا أن يكونوا من المؤمنين ،  وأخبروا عن  أنفسهم أنهم لا يكذبون بآيات ربهم إن ردوا إلى الدنيا . 

 ( بل بدا لهم   ) قوله : " بل " تحته رد لقولهم ، أي : ليس الأمر على ما قالوا إنهم لو ردوا لآمنوا ، بل بدا لهم ، ظهر لهم ، ( ما كانوا يخفون   ) يسرون ، ( من قبل ) في الدنيا من كفرهم   [ ص: 138 ] ومعاصيهم ، وقيل : ما كانوا يخفون وهو قولهم " والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين     " ( الأنعام ، 23 ) ، فأخفوا شركهم وكتموا حتى شهدت عليهم جوارحهم بما   كتموا وستروا ، لأنهم كانوا لا يخفون كفرهم في الدنيا ، إلا أن تجعل الآية   في المنافقين ، وقال المبرد    : بل بدا لهم جزاء ما كانوا يخفون ، وقال النضر بن شميل    : بل بدا عنهم . 

 ثم قال ( ولو ردوا   ) إلى الدنيا ( لعادوا لما   ) يعني إلى ما ( نهوا عنه   ) من الكفر ، ( وإنهم لكاذبون   ) في قولهم ، لو رددنا إلى الدنيا لم نكذب بآيات ربنا وكنا من المؤمنين . 

 ( وقالوا إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا وما نحن بمبعوثين   ) هذا إخبار عن إنكارهم البعث ، وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  ، هذا من قولهم لو ردوا لقالوه . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولو ترى إذ وقفوا على ربهم   ) أي : على حكمه وقضائه ومسألته ، وقيل : عرضوا على ربهم ، ( قال ) لهم وقيل : تقول لهم الخزنة بأمر الله ، ( أليس هذا بالحق   ) ؟ يعني : أليس هذا البعث والعذاب بالحق؟  ( قالوا بلى وربنا   ) إنه حق ، قال ابن عباس    : هذا في موقف ، وقولهم : والله ربنا ما كنا مشركين في موقف آخر ، وفي القيامة مواقف ، ففي موقف يقرون ، وفي موقف ينكرون   . ( قال فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   ) .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (137)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 31 إلى الاية39

( قد  خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله حتى إذا جاءتهم  الساعة بغتة قالوا يا حسرتنا  على ما فرطنا فيها وهم يحملون أوزارهم على  ظهورهم ألا ساء ما يزرون   ( 31 ) وما الحياة الدنيا إلا لعب ولهو وللدار الآخرة خير للذين يتقون أفلا تعقلون   ( 32 ) قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون فإنهم لا يكذبونك ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله   ) أي : خسروا أنفسهم بتكذيبهم المصير إلى الله بالبعث بعد الموت ، ( حتى إذا جاءتهم الساعة   ) أي : القيامة ( بغتة ) أي : فجأة ، ( قالوا يا حسرتنا   ) ندامتنا ، [ ذكر ] على وجه النداء للمبالغة ، وقال  سيبويه    : كأنه يقول : أيتها الحسرة هذا أوانك ( على ما فرطنا   ) أي : قصرنا ( فيها ) أي : في الطاعة ، وقيل : تركنا في الدنيا من عمل الآخرة .   [ ص: 139 ] 

 قال محمد بن جرير    :  الهاء راجعة إلى  الصفقة ، وذلك أنه لما تبين لهم خسران صفقتهم ببيعهم  الآخرة بالدنيا قالوا  : يا حسرتنا على ما فرطنا فيها ، أي : في الصفقة [  فترك ذكر الصفقة ]  اكتفاء بقوله ( قد خسر ) لأن الخسران إنما يكون في صفقة  بيع ، والحسرة شدة  الندم ، حتى يتحسر النادم ، كما يتحسر الذي تقوم به  دابته في السفر  البعيد ، ( وهم يحملون أوزارهم   ) أثقالهم وآثامهم ، ( على ظهورهم   ) قال  السدي  وغيره   : إن المؤمن إذ أخرج من قبره استقبله أحسن شيء صورة وأطيبه ريحا فيقول له  :  هل تعرفني؟ فيقول : لا فيقول : أنا عملك الصالح فاركبني ، فقد طالما  ركبتك  في الدنيا ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا     ) ( مريم ، 85 ) أي : ركبانا ، وأما الكافر فيستقبله أقبح شيء صورة   وأنتنه ريحا ، فيقول : هل تعرفني؟ فيقول : لا . فيقول : أنا عملك الخبيث   طالما ركبتني في الدنيا فأنا اليوم أركبك ، فهذا معنى قوله : ( وهم يحملون أوزارهم على ظهورهم ألا ساء ما يزرون   ) يحملون قال ابن عباس    : بئس الحمل حملوا . 

 ( وما الحياة الدنيا إلا لعب ولهو   ) باطل وغرور لا بقاء لها ( وللدار الآخرة   ) قرأ ابن عامر      ( ولدار الآخرة ) مضافا أضاف الدار إلى الآخرة ، ويضاف الشيء إلى نفسه   عند اختلاف اللفظين ، كقوله : ( وحب الحصيد ) ، وقولهم : ربيع الأول ومسجد   الجامع ، سميت الدنيا لدنوها ، وقيل : لدناءتها ، وسميت الآخرة لأنها بعد   الدنيا ، ( خير للذين يتقون   ) الشرك ، ( أفلا تعقلون   ) أن الآخرة أفضل من الدنيا ، قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر  ويعقوب    ( أفلا تعقلون ) بالتاء هاهنا وفي الأعراف وسورة يوسف و " يس " ، ووافق أبو بكر  في سورة يوسف ، ووافق حفص  إلا في سورة " يس " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء فيهن . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون   ) قال  السدي    : التقى الأخنس بن شريق  وأبو جهل بن هشام  ، فقال الأخنس  لأبي جهل  يا أبا الحكم  أخبرني عن محمد  أصادق هو أم كاذب؟ فإنه ليس هاهنا أحد يسمع كلامك غيري ، قال أبو جهل    : والله إن محمدا  لصادق ، وما كذب محمد  قط ، ولكن إذا ذهب بنو قصي  باللواء والسقاية والحجابة والندوة والنبوة فماذا يكون لسائر قريش؟  فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية . 

 وقال ناجية بن كعب    : قال أبو جهل  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لا نتهمك ولا نكذبك ، ولكنا نكذب الذي جئت  [ ص: 140 ] به ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون   ) . 

 ( قد نعلم إنه ليحزنك الذي يقولون   ) بأنك كاذب ، ( فإنهم لا يكذبونك   ) قرأ نافع   والكسائي  بالتخفيف   ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد من التكذيب ، والتكذيب هو أن تنسبه إلى الكذب ،   وتقول له : كذبت ، والإكذاب هو أن تجده كاذبا ، تقول العرب : أجدبت الأرض   وأخصبتها إذا وجدتها جدبة ومخصبة ، ( ولكن الظالمين بآيات الله يجحدون   ) يقول : إنهم لا يكذبونك في السر لأنهم عرفوا صدقك فيما مضى ، وإنما يكذبون وحيي ويجحدون آياتي ، كما قال : " وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم   " ( النمل ، 94 ) . 
( ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا ولا مبدل لكلمات الله ولقد جاءك من نبإ المرسلين   ( 34 ) وإن   كان كبر عليك إعراضهم فإن استطعت أن تبتغي نفقا في الأرض أو سلما في   السماء فتأتيهم بآية ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى فلا تكونن من الجاهلين   ( 35 ) ) 

 ( ولقد كذبت رسل من قبلك   ) كذبهم قومهم كما كذبتك قريش ، ( فصبروا على ما كذبوا وأوذوا حتى أتاهم نصرنا   ) بتعذيب من كذبهم ، ( ولا مبدل لكلمات الله   ) لا ناقض لما حكم به ، وقد حكم في كتابه بنصر أنبيائه عليهم السلام ، فقال : ( ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين إنهم لهم المنصورون وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   ) ( الصافات ، 171 - 172 ) ، وقال : ( إنا لننصر رسلنا   ) ( غافر ، 51 ) وقال : ( كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي   ) ( المجادلة ، 21 ) ، وقال الحسن بن الفضل    : لا خلف [ لعداته ] ( ولقد جاءك من نبأ المرسلين   ) و ( من ) صلة كما تقول : أصابنا من مطر . 

 ( وإن كان كبر عليك إعراضهم   ) أي : عظم عليك وشق أن أعرضوا عن الإيمان بك ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحرص على إيمان قومه أشد الحرص ، وكانوا إذ سألوا آية أحب أن يريهم الله تعالى ذلك طمعا في إيمانهم ، فقال الله عز وجل : ( فإن استطعت أن تبتغي نفقا   ) تطلب وتتخد نفقا سربا   [ ص: 141 ]   ( وفي الأرض ) ومنه نافقاء اليربوع ، وهو أحد جحريه فيذهب فيه ، ( أو سلما   ) أي : درجا ومصعدا ، ( في السماء ) فتصعد فيه ، ( فتأتيهم بآية   ) فافعل ، ( ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى   ) فآمنوا كلهم ، ( فلا تكونن من الجاهلين   ) أي : بهذا الحرف ، وهو قوله : ( ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى   ) وأن من يكفر لسابق علم الله فيه . 
( إنما يستجيب الذين يسمعون والموتى يبعثهم الله ثم إليه يرجعون   ( 36 ) وقالوا لولا نزل عليه آية من ربه قل إن الله قادر على أن ينزل آية ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 37 ) وما من دابة في الأرض ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه إلا أمم أمثالكم ما فرطنا في الكتاب من شيء ثم إلى ربهم يحشرون   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( إنما يستجيب الذين يسمعون   ) يعني : المؤمنين الذين يسمعون الذكر فيتبعونه وينتفعون به دون من ختم الله على سمعه ، ( والموتى   ) يعني الكفار ، ( يبعثهم الله ثم إليه يرجعون   ) فيجزيهم بأعمالهم . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وقالوا ) يعني : رؤساء قريش ، ( لولا ) هلا ( نزل عليه آية من ربه قل إن الله قادر على أن ينزل آية ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) ما عليهم في إنزالها . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما من دابة في الأرض ولا طائر يطير بجناحيه   ) قيد الطيران بالجناح تأكيدا كما يقال نظرت بعيني وأخذت بيدي ،  ( إلا أمم أمثالكم   ) قال مجاهد      : أصناف مصنفة تعرف بأسمائها يريد أن كل جنس من الحيوان أمة ، فالطير  أمة  ، والدواب أمة ، والسباع أمة ، تعرف بأسمائها ، مثل بني آدم ، يعرفون   بأسمائهم ، يقال : الإنس والناس   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أبو عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أنا أبو القاسم البغوي  أنا علي بن الجعد  أنا المبارك هو ابن فضالة  عن الحسن  عن عبد الله بن مغفل  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   ( لولا أن الكلاب أمة لأمرت بقتلها ، فاقتلوا منها كل أسود بهيم )   .   [ ص: 142 ] 

 وقيل : أمم أمثالكم : يفقه بعضهم عن بعض ، وقيل : أمم أمثالكم في الخلق والموت والبعث ، وقال عطاء    : أمم أمثالكم في التوحيد والمعرفة ، قال  ابن قتيبة    : أمم أمثالكم في الغذاء وابتغاء الرزق وتوقي المهالك . 

 ( ما فرطنا في الكتاب   ) أي : في اللوح المحفوظ ،  ( من شيء ثم إلى ربهم يحشرون   ) قال ابن عباس  والضحاك    : حشرها موتها ، وقال  أبو هريرة    : يحشر الله الخلق كلهم يوم القيامة البهائم والدواب والطير ، وكل شيء فيأخذ للجماء من القرناء ، ثم يقول : كوني ترابا فحينئذ يتمنى الكافر ويقول : ( يا ليتني كنت ترابا ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  أنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  أنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  أنا علي بن حجر  أنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  عن العلاء  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لتردن الحقوق إلى أهلها يوم القيامة حتى يقاد للشاة الجلحاء من القرناء "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (138)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 40 إلى الاية50


( والذين كذبوا بآياتنا صم وبكم في الظلمات من يشأ الله يضلله ومن يشأ يجعله على صراط مستقيم   ( 39 ) قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله أو أتتكم الساعة أغير الله تدعون إن كنتم صادقين   ( 40 ) بل إياه تدعون فيكشف ما تدعون إليه إن شاء وتنسون ما تشركون   ( 41 ) ولقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فأخذناهم بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يتضرعون   ( 42 ) فلولا إذ جاءهم بأسنا تضرعوا ولكن قست قلوبهم وزين لهم الشيطان ما كانوا يعملون   ( 43 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( والذين كذبوا بآياتنا صم وبكم   ) لا يسمعون الخير ولا يتكلمون به ، ( في الظلمات   ) في ضلالات الكفر ، ( من يشأ الله يضلله ومن يشأ يجعله على صراط مستقيم   ) وهو الإسلام . 

 قوله تعالى : ( قل أرأيتكم   ) هل رأيتم؟ والكاف فيه للتأكيد ، وقال الفراء    : العرب تقول أرأيتك ، وهم يريدون أخبرنا ، كما يقول : أرأيتك إن فعلت كذا ماذا تفعل؟ أي : أخبرني ، وقرأ أهل   [ ص: 143 ] المدينة " أرايتكم ، وأرايتم ، وأرايت " بتليين الهمزة الثانية ،  والكسائي  بحذفها ، قال ابن عباس    : قل يا محمد  لهؤلاء المشركين أرأيتكم ، ( إن أتاكم عذاب الله   ) قبل الموت ، ( أو أتتكم الساعة   ) يعني : القيامة ، ( أغير الله تدعون   ) في صرف العذاب عنكم ، ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) وأراد أن الكفار يدعون الله في أحوال الاضطرار كما أخبر الله عنهم : ( وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   ) ( لقمان ، 32 ) . 

 ثم قال : ( بل إياه تدعون   ) أي : تدعون الله ولا تدعون غيره ، ( فيكشف ما تدعون إليه إن شاء   ) قيد الإجابة بالمشيئة [ والأمور كلها بمشيئته ] ( وتنسون ) وتتركون ، ( ما تشركون ) 

 ( ولقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فأخذناهم بالبأساء   ) بالشدة والجوع ، ( والضراء ) المرض والزمانة ، ( لعلهم يتضرعون   ) أي يتوبون ويخضعون ، والتضرع السؤال بالتذلل . 

 ( فلولا ) فهلا ( إذ جاءهم بأسنا   ) عذابنا ، ( تضرعوا     ) فآمنوا فكشف عنهم ، أخبر الله عز وجل أنه قد أرسل إلى قوم بلغوا من   القسوة إلى أنهم أخذوا بالشدة في أنفسهم وأموالهم فلم يخضعوا ولم يتضرعوا ،   فذلك قوله : ( ولكن قست قلوبهم وزين لهم الشيطان ما كانوا يعملون   ) من الكفر والمعاصي . 
( فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء حتى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا أخذناهم بغتة فإذا هم مبلسون   ( 44 ) ( فقطع دابر القوم الذين ظلموا والحمد لله رب العالمين   ( 45 ) قل أرأيتم إن أخذ الله سمعكم وأبصاركم وختم على قلوبكم من إله غير الله يأتيكم به انظر كيف نصرف الآيات ثم هم يصدفون   ( 46 ) ) 

 ( فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به   ) تركوا ما وعظوا وأمروا به ، ( فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  ، " فتحنا " بالتشديد ، في كل القرآن ، وقرأ ابن عامر ،  كذلك ، إذا كان عقيبه جمع والباقون بالتخفيف ، وهذا فتح استدراج ومكر ، أي : بدلنا مكان البلاء والشدة الرخاء والصحة ، ( حتى إذا فرحوا بما أوتوا   ) وهذا فرح بطر مثل فرح قارون  بما أصاب من الدنيا ، ( أخذناهم بغتة   ) فجأة آمن ما كانوا ، وأعجب ما كانت الدنيا إليهم ، ( فإذا هم مبلسون   ) آيسون من كل خير ، وقال أبو عبيدة    :   [ ص: 144 ] المبلس النادم الحزين ، وأصل الإبلاس : الإطراق من الحزن والندم ، وروى عقبة بن عامر  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   ( إذا رأيت الله يعطي العبد ما يحب وهو مقيم على معصيته ، فإنما ذلك استدراج ) ، ثم تلا " فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به " الآية   . 

 ( فقطع دابر القوم الذين ظلموا     ) أي : آخرهم [ الذين بدبرهم ، يقال : دبر فلان القوم يدبرهم دبرا  ودبورا  إذا كان آخرهم ] ومعناه أنهم استؤصلوا بالعذاب فلم يبق منهم باقية ،  ( والحمد لله رب العالمين    ) حمد الله نفسه  على أن قطع دابرهم لأنه نعمة على الرسل ، فذكر الحمد لله  تعليما لهم ولمن  آمن بهم ، أن يحمدوا الله على كفايته شر الظالمين ،  وليحمد محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ربهم إذا أهلك المكذبين . 

 قوله تعالى : ( قل أرأيتم   ) أيها المشركون ، ( إن أخذ الله سمعكم   ) حتى لا تسمعوا شيئا أصلا ( وأبصاركم   ) حتى لا تبصروا شيئا ، ( وختم على قلوبكم   ) حتى لا تفقهوا شيئا ولا تعرفوا مما تعرفون من أمور الدنيا ، ( من إله غير الله يأتيكم به     ) ولم يقل بها مع أنه ذكر أشياء ، قيل : معناه يأتيكم بما أخذ منكم ،   وقيل : الكناية ترجع إلى السمع الذي ذكر أولا ويندرج غيره تحته ، كقوله   تعالى : ( والله ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه   ) ( التوبة ، 62 ) . فالهاء راجعة إلى الله ، ورضى رسوله يندرج في رضى الله تعالى ، ( انظر كيف نصرف الآيات   ) أي : نبين لهم العلامات الدالة على التوحيد والنبوة ، ( ثم هم يصدفون   ) يعرضون عنها مكذبين .
( قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله بغتة أو جهرة هل يهلك إلا القوم الظالمون   ( 47 ) وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين فمن آمن وأصلح فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ( 48 ) والذين كذبوا بآياتنا يمسهم العذاب بما كانوا يفسقون   ( 49 ) قل   لا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول لكم إني ملك إن  أتبع  إلا ما يوحى إلي قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير أفلا تتفكرون   ( 50 ) ) 

 ( قل أرأيتكم إن أتاكم عذاب الله بغتة   ) فجأة ، ( أو جهرة   ) معاينة ترونه عند نزوله ، قال   [ ص: 145 ] ابن عباس  والحسن  ليلا أو نهارا ، ( هل يهلك إلا القوم الظالمون   ) المشركون . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين فمن آمن وأصلح   ) العمل ، ( فلا خوف عليهم   ) حين يخاف أهل النار ، ( ولا هم يحزنون   ) إذا حزنوا . 

 ( والذين كذبوا بآياتنا يمسهم   ) يصيبهم ( العذاب بما كانوا يفسقون   ) يكفرون . 

 ( قل لا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله   ) نزل حين اقترحوا الآيات فأمره أن يقول لهم : ( لا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله   ) أي خزائن رزقه فأعطيكم ما تريدون ، ( ولا أعلم الغيب   ) فأخبركم بما غاب مما مضى ومما سيكون ، ( ولا أقول لكم إني ملك     ) قال ذلك لأن الملك يقدر على ما لا يقدر عليه الآدمي ويشاهد ما لا   يشاهده الآدمي ، يريد لا أقول لكم شيئا من ذلك فتنكرون قولي وتجحدون أمري (   إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي   ) أي : ما آتيكم به فمن وحي الله تعالى ، وذلك غير مستحيل في العقل مع قيام الدليل والحجج البالغة ،  ( قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير   ) ؟ قال قتادة    : الكافر والمؤمن ، وقال مجاهد    : الضال والمهتدي ، وقيل : الجاهل والعالم ، ( أفلا تتفكرون   ) أي : أنهما لا يستويان .
*
*
*
* 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (139)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 51 إلى الاية56

( وأنذر به الذين يخافون أن يحشروا إلى ربهم ليس لهم من دونه ولي ولا شفيع لعلهم يتقون   ( 51 ) ولا   تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ما عليك من حسابهم من   شيء وما من حسابك عليهم من شيء فتطردهم فتكون من الظالمين   ( 52 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأنذر به   ) خوف به أي : بالقرآن ، ( الذين يخافون أن يحشروا   ) يجمعوا ويبعثوا إلى ربهم ، وقيل : يخافون أي يعلمون ، لأن خوفهم إنما كان من علمهم ، ( ليس لهم من دونه   ) من دون الله ، ( ولي ) قريب ينفعهم ، ( ولا شفيع   ) يشفع لهم ، ( لعلهم يتقون   ) فينتهون عما نهوا عنه ، وإنما نفى الشفاعة لغيره - مع أن الأنبياء والأولياء يشفعون - لأنهم لا يشفعون إلا بإذنه . 

 ( ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي   ) قرأ ابن عامر    " بالغدوة " بضم الغين وسكون الدال وواو بعدها ، هاهنا وفي سورة الكهف ، وقرأ الآخرون : بفتح العين والدال وألف بعدها .   [ ص: 146 ] 

قال سلمان   وخباب بن الأرت    : فينا نزلت هذه الآية ، جاء الأقرع بن حابس التميمي  وعيينة بن حصن الفزاري  وذووهم من المؤلفة قلوبهم ، فوجدوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاعدا مع بلال  وصهيب  وعمار  وخباب  في   ناس من ضعفاء المؤمنين ، فلما رأوهم حوله حقروهم ، فأتوه فقالوا : يا  رسول  الله لو جلست في صدر المجلس ونفيت عنا هؤلاء وأرواح جبابهم - وكان  عليهم  جباب صوف لم يكن عليهم غيرها - لجالسناك وأخذنا عنك ، فقال النبي  صلى الله  عليه وسلم لهم : " ما أنا بطارد المؤمنين " قالوا فإنا نحب أن  تجعل لنا منك  مجلسا تعرف به العرب فضلنا ، فإن وفود العرب تأتيك فنستحي أن  ترانا العرب  مع هؤلاء الأعبد ، فإذا نحن جئناك فأقمهم عنا ، فإذا فرغنا  فاقعد معهم إن  شئت ، قال : نعم ، قالوا : اكتب لنا عليك بذلك كتابا ، قال :  فدعا بالصحيفة  ودعا عليا ليكتب ، قالوا ونحن قعود في ناحية إذ نزل جبريل  بقوله : ( ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه   ) إلى قوله : ( بالشاكرين     ) فألقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الصحيفة من يده ، ثم دعانا فأثبته  ،  وهو يقول : ( سلام عليكم كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة ) ، فكنا نقعد معه  فإذا  أراد أن يقوم قام وتركنا فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه     ) ( الكهف ، 28 ) ، فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقعد معنا بعد   وندنو منه حتى كادت ركبنا تمس ركبته ، فإذا بلغ الساعة التي يقوم فيها قمنا   وتركناه حتى يقوم ، وقال لنا : " الحمد لله الذي لم يمتني حتى أمرني أن   أصبر نفسي مع قوم من أمتي ، معكم المحيا ومعكم الممات "   . 

 وقال الكلبي    : قالوا  له اجعل لنا يوما  ولهم يوما ، فقال : لا أفعل ، قالوا : فاجعل المجلس واحدا  فأقبل إلينا وول  ظهرك عليهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية : ( ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي   ) 

 قال مجاهد    : قالت قريش    : لولا بلال  وابن أم عبد  لبايعنا محمدا  ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية : ( ولا تطرد الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي   ) قال ابن عباس      : يعني يعبدون ربهم بالغداة والعشي ، يعني : صلاة الصبح وصلاة العصر ،   ويروى عنه : أن المراد منه الصلوات الخمس ، وذلك أن أناسا من الفقراء كانوا   مع النبي عليه السلام ، فقال ناس من الأشراف : إذا صلينا فأخر هؤلاء   فليصلوا خلفنا ، فنزلت الآية . وقال مجاهد    : صليت الصبح مع  سعيد بن المسيب ،  فلما سلم الإمام ابتدر   [ ص: 147 ] الناس القاص ، فقال سعيد    : ما أسرع الناس إلى هذا المجلس! قال مجاهد    : فقلت يتأولون قوله تعالى ( يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي   ) قال : أفي هذا هو ، إنما ذلك في الصلاة التي انصرفنا عنها الآن ، وقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : يعني يذكرون ربهم ، وقيل المراد منه : حقيقة الدعاء ، ( يريدون وجهه   ) أي : يريدون الله بطاعتهم ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يطلبون ثواب الله فقال : ( ما عليك من حسابهم من شيء وما من حسابك عليهم من شيء     ) أي : لا تكلف أمرهم ولا يتكلفون أمرك ، وقيل : ليس رزقهم عليك فتملهم ،   ( فتطردهم ) ولا رزقك عليهم ، قوله ( فتطردهم ) جواب لقوله ( ما عليك من حسابهم من شيء   ) وقوله : ( فتكون من الظالمين   ) جواب لقوله ( ولا تطرد   ) أحدهما جواب النفي والآخر جواب النهي .
( وكذلك فتنا بعضهم ببعض ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين   ( 53 ) وإذا   جاءك الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا فقل سلام عليكم كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة أنه   من عمل منكم سوءا بجهالة ثم تاب من بعده وأصلح فأنه غفور رحيم   ( 54 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وكذلك فتنا   ) أي : ابتلينا ، ( بعضهم ببعض     ) أراد ابتلاء الغني بالفقير والشريف بالوضيع ، وذلك أن الشريف إذا نظر   إلى الوضيع قد سبقه بالإيمان امتنع من الإسلام بسببه فكان فتنة له فذلك   قوله : ( ليقولوا أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا   ) فقال الله تعالى : ( أليس الله بأعلم بالشاكرين   ) فهو جواب لقوله ( أهؤلاء من الله عليهم من بيننا   ) فهو استفهام بمعنى التقرير ، أي : الله أعلم بمن شكر الإسلام إذ هداه الله عز وجل . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أنا أبو العباس عبد الله بن محمد بن هارون الطيسفوني  أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد الترابي  ثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن عمرو بن بسطام  ثنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن سيار القرشي  أنا مسدد  أنا جعفر بن سليمان  عن المعلى بن زياد  عن العلاء بن بشير المزني  عن أبي الصديق الناجي  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : جلست   في نفر من ضعفاء المهاجرين وإن بعضهم ليستتر ببعض من العري ، وقارئ يقرأ   علينا إذ جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقام علينا ، فلما قام رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سكت القارئ ، فسلم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   وقال : " ما كنتم تصنعون؟ قلنا يا رسول الله كان قارئ يقرأ علينا فكنا   نستمع إلى كتاب الله تعالى ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الحمد   لله   [ ص: 148 ] الذي جعل من أمتي  من أمرني  أن أصبر نفسي معهم " قال : ثم جلس وسطنا ليعدل نفسه فينا ثم قال  بيده هكذا  فتحلقوا ، وبرزت وجوههم له ، قال فما رأيت رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم  عرف منهم أحدا غيري ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أبشروا يا معشر صعاليك المهاجرين بالنور التام يوم القيامة تدخلون الجنة قبل أغنياء الناس بنصف يوم وذلك مقدار خمسمائة سنة "   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا جاءك الذين يؤمنون بآياتنا فقل سلام عليكم   ) قال عكرمة    : نزلت في الذين نهى الله عز وجل نبيه عن طردهم ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا رآهم بدأهم بالسلام . 

 وقال عطاء    : نزلت في أبي بكر  وعمر  وعثمان  وعلي  وبلال  وسالم  وأبي عبيدة   ومصعب بن عمير  وحمزة  وجعفر   وعثمان بن مظعون   وعمار بن ياسر   والأرقم بن أبي الأرقم   وأبي سلمة بن عبد الأسد  رضي الله عنهم أجمعين . 

 ( كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة   ) أي : قضى على نفسه الرحمة ، ( أنه من عمل منكم سوءا بجهالة   ) قال مجاهد      : لا يعلم حلالا من حرام فمن جهالته ركب الذنب ، وقيل : جاهل بما يورثه   ذلك الذنب ، وقيل : جهالته من حيث أنه آثر المعصية على الطاعة والعاجل   القليل على الآجل الكثير ، ( ثم تاب من بعده   ) رجع عن ذنبه ، ( وأصلح   ) عمله ، قيل : أخلص توبته ، ( فإنه غفور رحيم   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وعاصم  ويعقوب      " أنه من عمل منكم " " فأنه غفور رحيم " بفتح الألف فيهما بدلا من  الرحمة  ، أي : كتب على نفسه أنه من عمل منكم ، ثم جعل الثانية بدلا عن  الأولى ،  كقوله تعالى : " أيعدكم أنكم إذا متم وكنتم ترابا وعظاما أنكم مخرجون   " ، ( المؤمنون ، 35 ) ، وفتح أهل المدينة  الأولى منهما وكسروا الثانية على الاستئناف ، وكسرهما الآخرون على الاستئناف .
( وكذلك نفصل الآيات ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين   ( 55 ) قل إني نهيت أن أعبد الذين تدعون من دون الله قل لا أتبع أهواءكم قد ضللت إذا وما أنا من المهتدين   ( 56 ) ) 

 ( وكذلك نفصل الآيات   ) أي : وهكذا ، وقيل : معناه وكما فصلنا لك في هذه السورة دلائلنا   [ ص: 149 ] وإعلامنا على المشركين كذلك نفصل الآيات ، أي : نميز ونبين لك حجتنا في كل حق ينكره أهل الباطل ، ( ولتستبين سبيل المجرمين   ) أي : طريق المجرمين ، وقرأ أهل المدينة    " ولتستبين " بالتاء ، " سبيل " نصب على خطاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أي : ولتعرف يا محمد  سبيل المجرمين ، يقال : استبنت الشيء وتبينته إذا عرفته ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر    " وليستبين " بالياء " سبيل " بالرفع ، وقرأ الآخرون ( ولتستبين   ) بالتاء " سبيل " رفع ، أي : ليظهر ويتضح السبيل ، يذكر ويؤنث ، فدليل التذكير قوله تعالى : " وإن يروا سبيل الرشد لا يتخذوه سبيلا   " ( الأعراف ، 146 ) ، ودليل التأنيت قوله تعالى : " لم تصدون عن سبيل الله من آمن تبغونها عوجا   " ( آل عمران ، 99 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قل إني نهيت أن أعبد الذين تدعون من دون الله قل لا أتبع أهواءكم   ) في عبادة الأوثان وطرد الفقراء ، ( قد ضللت إذا وما أنا من المهتدين   ) يعني : إن فعلت ذلك فقد تركت سبيل الحق وسلكت غير طريق الهدى .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (140)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 57 إلى الاية65

( قل إني على بينة من ربي وكذبتم به ما عندي ما تستعجلون به إن الحكم إلا لله يقص الحق وهو خير الفاصلين   ( 57 ) قل لو أن عندي ما تستعجلون به لقضي الأمر بيني وبينكم والله أعلم بالظالمين   ( 58 ) ) 

 ( قل إني على بينة   ) أي : على بيان وبصيرة وبرهان ، ( من ربي وكذبتم به   ) أي : ما جئت به ، ( ما عندي ما تستعجلون به   ) قيل : أراد به استعجالهم العذاب ، كانوا يقولون : " إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة   " ( الأنفال ، 32 ) الآية ، قيل : أراد به القيامة ، قال الله تعالى : " يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون بها   " ( الشورى ، 18 ) ، ( إن الحكم إلا لله يقص الحق   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  وعاصم  يقص   بضم القاف والصاد مشددا أي يقول الحق ، لأنه في جميع المصاحف بغير ياء ،   ولأنه قال الحق ولم يقل بالحق ، وقرأ الآخرون ( يقضي ) بسكون القاف والضاد   مكسورة ، من قضيت ، أي : يحكم بالحق بدليل أنه قال : ( وهو خير الفاصلين   ) والفصل يكون في القضاء وإنما حذفوا الياء لاستثقال الألف واللام ، كقوله تعالى : ( صال الجحيم   ) ونحوها ، ولم يقل بالحق لأن الحق صفة المصدر ، كأنه قال : يقضي القضاء الحق . 

 ( قل لو أن عندي   ) وبيدي ، ( ما تستعجلون به   ) من العذاب ( لقضي الأمر بيني وبينكم   )   [ ص: 150 ] أي : فرغ من العذاب [ وأهلكتم ] أي : لعجلته حتى أتخلص منكم ، ( والله أعلم بالظالمين   ) .
( وعنده  مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو ويعلم ما في  البر والبحر وما تسقط من ورقة  إلا يعلمها ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض ولا رطب  ولا يابس إلا في كتاب مبين   ( 59 ) ( وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل ويعلم ما جرحتم بالنهار ثم يبعثكم فيه ليقضى أجل مسمى ثم إليه مرجعكم ثم ينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ( 60 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وعنده مفاتح الغيب لا يعلمها إلا هو   ) مفاتح الغيب خزائنه ، جمع مفتح . 

 واختلفوا في مفاتح الغيب ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  أنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني  أنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  أنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  أنا علي بن حجر  أنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  أنا  عبد الله بن دينار  أنه سمع ابن عمر  يقول : قال رسول الله :   " مفاتح الغيب خمس لا يعلمها إلا الله ،   لا يعلم ما تغيض الأرحام أحد إلا الله تعالى ، [ ولا يعلم ما في الغد إلا   الله عز وجل ] ولا يعلم متى يأتي المطر أحد إلا الله ، ولا تدري نفس بأي   أرض تموت ، ولا يعلم متى تقوم الساعة أحد إلا الله "   . 

وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : مفاتح الغيب خزائن الأرض ، وعلم نزول العذاب   . 

 وقال عطاء    : ما غاب عنكم من الثواب والعقاب . 

 وقيل : انقضاء الآجال ، وقيل : أحوال العباد من السعادة والشقاوة وخواتيم   أعمالهم ، وقيل : هي ما لم يكن بعد ، أنه يكون أم لا يكون ، وما يكون كيف   يكون ، وما لا يكون أن لو كان كيف يكون؟ وقال ابن مسعود    : " أوتي نبيكم علم كل شيء إلا علم مفاتيح الغيب "   .   [ ص: 151 ] 

  ( ويعلم ما في البر والبحر   ) قال مجاهد    : البر : المفاوز والقفار ، والبحر : القرى والأمصار ، لا يحدث فيهما شيء إلا يعلمه ، وقيل : هو البر والبحر المعروف ، ( وما تسقط من ورقة إلا يعلمها     ) يريد ساقطة وثابتة ، يعني : يعلم عدد ما يسقط من ورق الشجر وما يبقى   عليه ، وقيل : يعلم كم انقلبت ظهرا لبطن إلى أن سقطت على الأرض ، ( ولا حبة في ظلمات الأرض   ) قيل : هو الحب المعروف في بطون الأرض ، وقيل : هو تحت الصخرة في أسفل الأرضين ،   ( ولا رطب ولا يابس   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : الرطب : الماء ، واليابس : البادية ، وقال عطاء    : يريد ما ينبت وما لا ينبت ، وقيل : ولا حي ولا ميت ، وقيل : هو عبارة عن كل شيء ، ( إلا في كتاب مبين   ) يعني أن الكل مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وهو الذي يتوفاكم بالليل   ) أي : يقبض أرواحكم إذا نمتم بالليل ، ( ويعلم ما جرحتم   ) كسبتم ، ( بالنهار ثم يبعثكم فيه   ) أي : يوقظكم في النهار ، ( ليقضى أجل مسمى   ) يعني : أجل الحياة إلى الممات ، يريد استيفاء العمر على التمام ، ( ثم إليه مرجعكم   ) في الآخرة ، ( ثم ينبئكم   ) يخبركم ، ( بما كنتم تعملون   ) . 
( وهو القاهر فوق عباده ويرسل عليكم حفظة حتى إذا جاء أحدكم الموت توفته رسلنا وهم لا يفرطون   ( 61 ) ثم ردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق ألا له الحكم وهو أسرع الحاسبين   ( 62 ) قل من ينجيكم من ظلمات البر والبحر تدعونه تضرعا وخفية لئن أنجانا من هذه لنكونن من الشاكرين   ( 63 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وهو القاهر فوق عباده ويرسل عليكم حفظة   ) يعني : الملائكة الذين يحفظون أعمال بني آدم ، وهو جمع حافظ ، نظيره " وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين " ( الانفطار ، 11 ) ، ( حتى إذا جاء أحدكم الموت توفته   ) قرأ حمزة    ( توفيه ) و ( استهويه ) بالياء وأمالهما ، ( رسلنا ) يعني :   [ ص: 152 ] أعوان ملك الموت يقبضونه فيدفعونه إلى ملك الموت فيقبض روحه ، كما قال : ( قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت   ) ، وقيل الأعوان يتوفونه بأمر ملك الموت ،   فكأن ملك الموت توفاه لأنهم يصدرون عن أمره ، وقيل : أراد بالرسل ملك   الموت وحده ، فذكر الواحد بلفظ الجمع ، وجاء في الأخبار : أن الله تعالى   جعل الدنيا بين يدي ملك الموت كالمائدة الصغيرة فيقبض من هاهنا ومن هاهنا   فإذا كثرت الأرواح يدعو الأرواح فتجيب له ، ( وهم لا يفرطون   ) لا يقصرون . 

 ( ثم ردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق   ) يعني : الملائكة ، وقيل : يعني العباد يردون بالموت إلى الله مولاهم الحق ، فإن قيل الآية في المؤمنين والكفار جميعا وقد قال في آية أخرى : " وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم     " ( محمد ، 11 ) ، فكيف وجه الجمع؟ فقيل : المولى في تلك الآية بمعنى   الناصر ولا ناصر للكفار ، والمولى هاهنا بمعنى الملك الذي يتولى أمورهم ،   والله عز وجل مالك الكل ومتولي الأمور ، وقيل : أراد هنا المؤمنين خاصة   يردون إلى مولاهم ، والكفار فيه تبع ، ( ألا له الحكم   ) أي : القضاء دون خلقه ، ( وهو أسرع الحاسبين   ) أي : إذا حاسب فحسابه سريع لأنه لا يحتاج إلى فكرة وروية وعقد يد . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قل من ينجيكم   ) قرأ يعقوب  بالتخفيف ، وقرأ العامة بالتشديد ، ( من ظلمات البر والبحر     ) أي : من شدائدهما وأهوالهما ، كانوا إذا سافروا في البر والبحر فضلوا   الطريق وخافوا الهلاك ، دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فينجيهم ، فذلك قوله   تعالى : ( تدعونه تضرعا وخفية   ) أي : علانية وسرا ، قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    " وخفية " بكسر الخاء هاهنا وفي الأعراف ، وقرأ الآخرون بضمها وهما لغتان ، ( لئن أنجانا   ) أي : يقولون لئن أنجيتنا ، وقرأ أهل الكوفة : لئن أنجانا الله ، ( من هذه ) يعني : من هذه الظلمات ، ( لنكونن من الشاكرين   ) والشكر   : هو معرفة النعمة مع القيام بحقها .
( قل الله ينجيكم منها ومن كل كرب ثم أنتم تشركون   ( 64 ) قل   هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم أو من تحت أرجلكم أو يلبسكم   شيعا ويذيق بعضكم بأس بعض انظر كيف نصرف الآيات لعلهم يفقهون   ( 65 ) ) 

 ( قل الله ينجيكم منها   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  وأبو جعفر    " ينجيكم " بالتشديد ، مثل قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 153 ]   " قل من ينجيكم " وقرأ الآخرون هذا بالتخفيف ، ( ومن كل كرب   ) والكرب غاية الغم الذي يأخذ بالنفس ، ( ثم أنتم تشركون   ) يريد أنهم يقرون أن الذي يدعونه عند الشدة هو الذي ينجيهم ثم تشركون معه الأصنام التي قد علموا أنها لا تضر ولا تنفع . 

 قوله عز وجل :  ( قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم   ) قال الحسن  وقتادة    : نزلت الآية في أهل الإيمان ، وقال قوم نزلت في المشركين . 

 قوله ( عذابا من فوقكم   ) يعني : الصيحة والحجارة والريح والطوفان ، كما فعل بعاد  وثمود  وقوم شعيب  وقوم لوط  وقوم نوح  ، ( أو من تحت أرجلكم   ) يعني : الرجفة والخسف كما فعل بقوم شعيب وقارون . 

 وعن ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : ( عذابا من فوقكم   ) : السلاطين الظلمة ، ومن تحت أرجلكم : العبيد السوء ، وقال الضحاك    : ( من فوقكم   ) من قبل كباركم ( أو من تحت أرجلكم   ) أي من أسفل منكم ، ( أو يلبسكم شيعا   ) أي : يخلطكم فرقا ويبث فيكم الأهواء المختلفة ، ( ويذيق بعضكم بأس بعض   ) يعني : السيوف المختلفة ، يقتل بعضكم بعضا . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنا أبو النعمان  أنا حماد بن زيد  عن  عمرو بن دينار  عن جابر  قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية ( قل هو القادر على أن يبعث عليكم عذابا من فوقكم   ) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أعوذ بوجهك " ، قال : ( أو من تحت أرجلكم   ) قال : " أعوذ بوجهك " ، قال : ( أو يلبسكم شيعا ويذيق بعضكم بأس بعض   ) قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هذا أهون أو هذا أيسر "   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي دحيم الشيباني  أخبرنا أحمد بن حازم بن أبي غرزة  أنا  يعلى بن عبيد الطنافسي  أنا عثمان بن حكيم  عن عامر بن سعد بن وقاص  عن أبيه ، قال : أقبلنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى مررنا على مسجد بني معاوية  فدخل   فصلى ركعتين وصلينا معه فناجى ربه طويلا ثم قال : سألت ربي ثلاثا : سألته   أن لا يهلك أمتي بالغرق فأعطانيها ، وسألته أن لا يهلك أمتي بالسنة   فأعطانيها ، وسألته أن لا يجعل بأسهم بينهم ، فمنعنيها "  [ ص: 154 ] 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أنا السيد أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين بن داود العلوي  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن دلويه الدقاق  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري  ثنا  إسماعيل بن أبي أويس  حدثني أخي عن  سليمان بن بلال  عن عبيد الله بن عمر  عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الأنصاري  أن عبد الله بن عمر  جاءهم ثم قال :   " إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا في مسجد فسأل الله ثلاثا فأعطاه اثنتين ومنعه واحدة ،   سأله أن لا يسلط على أمته عدوا من غيرهم يظهر عليهم فأعطاه ذلك ، وسأله  أن  لا يهلكهم بالسنين فأعطاه ذلك وسأله أن لا يجعل بأس بعضهم على بعض ،  فمنعه  ذلك "   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( انظر كيف نصرف الآيات لعلهم يفقهون   ) .
*
* 
*
* 
**
*

----------


## السليماني

بارك الله فيك ...

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

آمين وإياكم

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (141)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 66 إلى الاية73

( وكذب به قومك وهو الحق قل لست عليكم بوكيل   ( 66 ) لكل نبأ مستقر وسوف تعلمون   ( 67 ) وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره وإما ينسينك الشيطان فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   ( 68 ) ( وما على الذين يتقون من حسابهم من شيء ولكن ذكرى لعلهم يتقون   ( 69 ) ) 

 ( وكذب به قومك   ) أي : بالقرآن ، وقيل : بالعذاب ، ( وهو الحق قل لست عليكم بوكيل   ) برقيب ، وقيل : بمسلط ألزمكم الإسلام شئتم أو أبيتم ، إنما أنا رسول . 

 ( لكل نبأ ) خبر من أخبار القرون ( مستقر ) حقيقة ومنتهى ينتهي إليه  فيتبين صدقه من كذبه وحقه من باطله ، إما في الدنيا وإما في الآخرة ، ( وسوف تعلمون   ) وقال مقاتل    : لكل خبر يخبره الله وقت [ وقته ] ومكان يقع فيه من غير خلف ولا تأخير ، وقال الكلبي     : [ لكل ] قول وفعل حقيقة ، إما في الدنيا وإما في الآخرة وسوف تعلمون ما  كان في الدنيا فستعرفونه وما كان في الآخرة فسوف يبدو لكم   .   [ ص: 155 ] 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا   ) يعني : في القرآن بالاستهزاء ( فأعرض عنهم   ) فاتركهم [ ولا تجالسهم ] ( حتى يخوضوا في حديث غيره وإما ينسينك   ) قرأ ابن عامر  بفتح النون وتشديد السين وقرأ الآخرون بسكون النون وتخفيف السين ، ( الشيطان ) نهينا ، ( فلا تقعد بعد الذكرى مع القوم الظالمين   ) يعني : إذا جلست معهم ناسيا فقم من عندهم بعدما تذكرت . 

 ( وما على الذين يتقون من حسابهم من شيء   ) روي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية : ( وإذا رأيت الذين يخوضون في آياتنا فأعرض عنهم   ) قال المسلمون : كيف نقعد في المسجد الحرام  ونطوف بالبيت وهم يخوضون أبدا؟ وفي رواية قال المسلمون : فإنا نخاف الإثم حين نتركهم ولا ننهاهم ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( وما على الذين يتقون   ) الخوض ، ( من حسابهم   ) أي : من آثام الخائضين ( من شيء ولكن ذكرى   ) أي : ذكروهم وعظوهم بالقرآن ، والذكر والذكرى واحد ، يريد ذكروهم ذكري ، فتكون في محل النصب ، ( لعلهم يتقون   ) الخوض إذا وعظتموهم فرخص في مجالستهم على الوعظ لعله يمنعهم من ذلك الخوض ، وقيل : لعلهم يستحيون .
( وذر  الذين اتخذوا دينهم لعبا ولهوا وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا وذكر به أن تبسل نفس  بما كسبت ليس لها من دون الله ولي ولا شفيع وإن تعدل كل عدل لا يؤخذ منها  أولئك الذين أبسلوا بما كسبوا لهم شراب من حميم وعذاب أليم بما كانوا  يكفرون   ( 70 ) قل  أندعو من دون الله ما لا ينفعنا ولا يضرنا ونرد على أعقابنا بعد إذ هدانا  الله كالذي استهوته الشياطين في الأرض حيران له أصحاب يدعونه إلى الهدى  ائتنا قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى وأمرنا لنسلم لرب العالمين   ( 71 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وذر الذين اتخذوا دينهم لعبا ولهوا    ) يعني : الكفار الذين إذا سمعوا آيات الله استهزءوا بها وتلاعبوا عند  ذكرها ، وقيل : إن الله تعالى جعل لكل قوم عيدا فاتخذ كل قوم دينهم - أي :  عيدهم - لعبا ولهوا ، وعيد المسلمين الصلاة والتكبير وفعل الخير مثل الجمعة  والفطر والنحر ، ( وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا وذكر به   ) أي : وعظ بالقرآن ، ( أن تبسل   ) أي : لأن لا تبسل ، أي : لا   [ ص: 156 ] تسلم ، ( نفس ) للهلاك ، ( بما كسبت   ) قاله مجاهد  وعكرمة   والسدي  ، وقال ابن عباس    : تهلك ، وقال قتادة    : أن تحبس ، وقال الضحاك    : تحرق ، وقال ابن زيد    : تؤخذ ، ومعناه : ذكرهم ليؤمنوا ، كيلا تهلك نفس بما كسبت ، قال الأخفش    : تبسل تجازى ، وقيل : تفضح ، وقال الفراء    : ترتهن ، وأصل الإبسال التحريم ، والبسل الحرام ، ثم جعل نعتا لكل شدة تتقى وتترك ، ( ليس لها   ) أي لتلك النفس ، ( من دون الله ولي   ) قريب ، ( ولا شفيع   ) يشفع في الآخرة ، ( وإن تعدل كل عدل   ) أي : تفد كل فداء ، ( لا يؤخذ منها   ( أولئك الذين أبسلوا   ) أسلموا للهلاك ، ( بما كسبوا لهم شراب من حميم وعذاب أليم بما كانوا يكفرون   ) 

 ( قل أندعو من دون الله ما لا ينفعنا   ) إن عبدناه ، ( ولا يضرنا   ) إن تركناه ، يعني : الأصنام ليس إليها نفع ولا ضر ، ( ونرد على أعقابنا   ) إلى الشرك [ مرتدين ] ( بعد إذ هدانا الله كالذي استهوته الشياطين في الأرض   ) ، أي : يكون مثلنا كمثل الذي استهوته الشياطين ، أي : أضلته ،  ( حيران ) قال ابن عباس    : كالذي استهوته الغيلان في المهامة فأضلوه فهو حائر بائر ، والحيران : المتردد في الأمر ، لا يهتدي إلى مخرج منه ، ( له أصحاب يدعونه إلى الهدى ائتنا    ) هذا مثل ضربه الله تعالى لمن يدعو إلى الآلهة ولمن يدعو إلى الله تعالى  ، كمثل رجل في رفقة ضل به الغول عن الطريق يدعوه أصحابه من أهل الرفقة هلم  إلى الطريق ، ويدعوه الغول [ هلم ] فيبقى حيران لا يدري أين يذهب ، فإن  أجاب الغول انطلق به حتى يلقيه إلى الهلكة ، وإن أجاب من يدعوه إلى الطريق  اهتدى . 

 ( قل إن هدى الله هو الهدى   ) يزجر عن عبادة الأصنام ، كأنه يقول : لا تفعل ذلك فإن الهدى هدى الله ، لا هدى غيره ، ( وأمرنا لنسلم   ) أي : أن نسلم ، ( لرب العالمين   ) والعرب تقول : أمرتك لتفعل وأن تفعل وبأن تفعل .
( وأن أقيموا الصلاة واتقوه وهو الذي إليه تحشرون   ( 72 ) وهو  الذي خلق السموات والأرض بالحق ويوم يقول كن فيكون قوله الحق وله الملك  يوم ينفخ في الصور عالم الغيب والشهادة وهو الحكيم الخبير   ( 73 ) ) 

 ( وأن أقيموا الصلاة واتقوه   ) أي : وأمرنا بإقامة الصلاة والتقوى ، ( وهو الذي إليه تحشرون   )   [ ص: 157 ] أي : تجمعون في الموقف للحساب . 

 ( وهو الذي خلق السموات والأرض بالحق   ) قيل : الباء بمعنى اللام ، أي : إظهارا للحق لأنه جعل صنعه دليلا على وحدانيته ، ( ويوم يقول كن فيكون   ) قيل : هو راجع إلى خلق السموات والأرض والخلق بمعنى : القضاء والتقدير ، أي كل شيء قضاه وقدره قال له : كن ، فيكون . 

 وقيل : يرجع إلى القيامة ، يدل على سرعة أمر البعث والساعة ، كأنه قال : ويوم يقول للخلق : موتوا فيموتون ، وقوموا فيقومون ، ( قوله الحق   ) أي : الصدق الواقع لا محالة ، يريد أن ما وعده حق كائن ، ( وله الملك يوم ينفخ في الصور    ) يعني : ملك الملوك يومئذ زائل ، كقوله : " مالك يوم الدين " ، وكما قال  : " والأمر يومئذ لله " ، والأمر له في كل وقت ، ولكن لا أمر في ذلك اليوم  لأحد مع أمر الله ، والصور : قرن ينفخ فيه ، قال مجاهد    : كهيئة البوق ، وقيل : هو بلغة أهل اليمن  ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : الصور هو الصور وهو جمع الصورة ، وهو قول الحسن    : والأول أصح . 

 والدليل عليه ما أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله [ بن أبي توبة  أنا أبو طاهر المحاربي  أنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أنا أبو عبد الله ] بن محمود  أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  أنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن سليمان التيمي  عن أسلم  عن بشر بن شغاف  عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  قال جاء أعرابي إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما الصور؟ قال : " قرن ينفخ فيه "   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي  أنا أبو عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد الله الصفار  أنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي  أنا أبو حذيفة  أنا سفيان  عن الأعمش  عن  عطية بن سعد العوفي  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :    " كيف أنعم وصاحب الصور قد التقمه ، وأصغى سمعه وحنى جبهته ينتظر متى  يؤمر " ؟ فقالوا : يا رسول الله وما تأمرنا؟ قال : " قولوا حسبنا الله ونعم  الوكيل "   . 

 وقال أبو العلاء  عن عطية    : متى يؤمر بالنفخ فينفخ .   [ ص: 158 ] 

 ( عالم الغيب والشهادة   ) يعلم ما غاب عن العباد وما يشاهدونه ، لا يغيب عن علمه شيء ، ( وهو الحكيم الخبير   ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (142)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية 74 إلى الاية79


( وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر أتتخذ أصناما آلهة إني أراك وقومك في ضلال مبين   ( 74 ) وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السموات والأرض وليكون من الموقنين   ( 75 ) فلما جن عليه الليل رأى كوكبا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لا أحب الآفلين   ( 76 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه آزر   ) قرأ يعقوب    " آزر " بالرفع ، يعني : " آزر " والقراءة المعروفة بالنصب ، وهو اسم أعجمي لا ينصرف فينتصب في موضع الخفض . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق  والضحاك  والكلبي    : آزر اسم أبي إبراهيم  وهو تارخ أيضا مثل إسرائيل  ويعقوب  وكان من كوثى  قرية من سواد الكوفة  ، وقال مقاتل بن حيان  وغيره : آزر لقب لأبي إبراهيم  ، واسمه تارخ  

 وقال سليمان التيمي    : هو سب وعيب ، ومعناه في كلامهم المعوج ، وقيل : معناه الشيخ الهم بالفارسية ، وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  ومجاهد    : آزر اسم صنم ، فعلى هذا يكون في محل النصب تقديره أتتخذ آزر إلها ، قوله ( أصناما آلهة   ) دون الله ، ( إني أراك وقومك في ضلال مبين   ) 

 ( ملكوت السموات والأرض ) أي : كما أريناه البصيرة في دينه ، والحق في  خلاف قومه ، نريه ( ملكوت السموات والأرض ) والملكوت : الملك ، زيدت فيه  التاء للمبالغة ، كالجبروت والرحموت والرهبوت ، قال ابن عباس    : يعني خلق السموات والأرض ، وقال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير     : يعني آيات السموات والأرض ، وذلك أنه أقيم على صخر وكشف له عن السموات  والأرض حتى العرش وأسفل الأرضين ونظر إلى مكانه في الجنة ، فذلك قوله تعالى  : " وآتيناه أجره في الدنيا " يعني : أريناه مكانه في الجنة . 

 وروي عن سلمان  رضي الله عنه ، ورفعه بعضهم [ عن علي  رضي الله عنه ] لما أري إبراهيم   [ ص: 159 ] ملكوت  السموات والأرض أبصر رجلا على فاحشة فدعا عليه فهلك ، ثم أبصر آخر فدعا  عليه فهلك ، ثم أبصر آخر فأراد أن يدعو عليه فقال له الرب عز وجل : " يا إبراهيم  إنك  رجل مستجاب الدعوة ، فلا تدعون على عبادي فإنما أنا من عبدي على ثلاث خصال  إما أن يتوب فأتوب عليه ، وإما أن أخرج منه نسمة تعبدني ، وإما أن يبعث  إلي فإن شئت عفوت عنه ، وإن شئت عاقبته " وفي رواية : " وإما أن يتولى فإن  جهنم من ورائه "   . 

وقال قتادة    : ملكوت السموات : الشمس والقمر والنجوم ، وملكوت الأرض الجبال والشجر والبحار   . ( وليكون من الموقنين   ) عطف على المعنى ، ومعناه : نريه ملكوت السموات والأرض ، ليستدل به وليكون من الموقنين . 

 ( فلما جن عليه الليل رأى كوكبا   ) الآية ، قال أهل التفسير : ولد إبراهيم  عليه السلام في زمن نمرود بن كنعان  ، وكان نمرود  أول  من وضع التاج على رأسه ودعا الناس إلى عبادته ، وكان له كهان ومنجمون ،  فقالوا له : إنه يولد في بلدك هذه السنة غلام يغير دين أهل الأرض ويكون  هلاكك وزوال ملكك على يديه ، يقال : إنهم وجدوا ذلك في كتب الأنبياء عليهم  السلام . 

وقال  السدي    : رأى نمرود  في  منامه كأن كوكبا طلع فذهب بضوء الشمس والقمر حتى لم يبق لهما ضوء ، ففزع  من ذلك فزعا شديدا ، فدعا السحرة والكهنة فسألهم عن ذلك ، فقالوا : هو  مولود يولد في ناحيتك في هذه السنة ، فيكون هلاكك وهلاك ملكك وأهل بيتك على  يديه ، قالوا : فأمر بذبح كل غلام يولد في ناحيته في تلك السنة ، وأمر  بعزل الرجال عن النساء ، وجعل على كل عشرة رجال رجلا فإذا حاضت المرأة خلى  بينها وبين زوجها ، لأنهم كانوا لا يجامعون في الحيض ، فإذا طهرت حال  بينهما ، فرجع آزر  فوجد امرأته قد طهرت من الحيض فواقعها ، فحملت بإبراهيم  عليه السلام   . 

وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : بعث نمرود  إلى كل امرأة حبلى بقرية ، فحبسها عنده إلا ما كان من أم إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، فإنه لم يعلم بحبلها لأنها كانت جارية حديثة السن ، لم يعرف الحبل في بطنها   . 

وقال  السدي    : خرج نمرود  بالرجال إلى معسكر ونحاهم عن النساء تخوفا من ذلك المولود أن   [ ص: 160 ] يكون ، فمكث بذلك ما شاء الله ثم بدت له حاجة إلى المدينة ، فلم يأتمن عليها أحدا من قومه إلا آزر  ، فبعث إليه ودعاه وقال له : إن لي حاجة أحببت أن أوصيك بها ولا أبعثك إلا لثقتي بك ، فأقسمت عليك أن لا تدنو من أهلك ، فقال آزر    : أنا أشح على ديني من ذلك ، فأوصاه بحاجته ، فدخل المدينة وقضى حاجته ، ثم قال : لو دخلت على أهلي فنظرت إليهم فلما نظر إلى أم إبراهيم  عليه السلام لم يتمالك حتى واقعها ، فحملت بإبراهيم  عليه السلام   . 

وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لما حملت أم إبراهيم  قال الكهان لنمرود    : إن الغلام الذي أخبرناك به قد حملته أمه الليلة ، فأمر نمرود بذبح الغلمان ، فلما دنت ولادة أم إبراهيم  عليه  السلام وأخذها المخاض خرجت هاربة مخافة أن يطلع عليها فيقتل ولدها ،  فوضعته في نهر يابس ثم لفته في خرقة ووضعته في حلفاء ، فرجعت فأخبرت زوجها  بأنها ولدت ، وأن الولد في موضع كذا وكذا فانطلق أبوه فأخذه من ذلك المكان  وحفر له سربا عند نهر ، فواراه فيه وسد عليه بابه بصخرة مخافة السباع ،  وكانت أمه تختلف إليه فترضعه   . 

وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : لما وجدت أم إبراهيم  الطلق خرجت ليلا إلى مغارة كانت قريبة منها فولدت فيها إبراهيم  عليه  السلام وأصلحت من شأنه ما يصنع بالمولود ، ثم سدت عليه المغارة ورجعت إلى  بيتها ثم كانت تطالعه لتنظر ما فعل فتجده حيا يمص إبهامه   . 

قال أبو روق    : وقالت أم إبراهيم  ذات يوم لأنظرن إلى أصابعه ، فوجدته يمص من أصبع ماء ، ومن أصبع لبنا ، ومن أصبع عسلا ومن أصبع تمرا ، ومن أصبع سمنا   . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : كان آزر  قد سأل أم إبراهيم  عن حملها ما فعل؟ فقالت : ولدت غلاما فمات ، فصدقها فسكت عنها ، وكان اليوم على إبراهيم  في الشباب كالشهر والشهر كالسنة فلم يمكث إبراهيم  في  المغارة إلا خمسة عشر شهرا حتى قال لأمه أخرجيني فأخرجته عشاء فنظر وتفكر  في خلق السموات والأرض ، وقال : إن الذي خلقني ورزقني وأطعمني وسقاني لربي  الذي ما لي إله غيره ، ثم نظر إلى السماء فرأى كوكبا فقال : هذا ربي ، ثم  أتبعه بصره لينظر إليه حتى غاب ، فلما أفل ، قال : لا أحب الآفلين ، ثم رأى  القمر بازغا قال هذا ربي وأتبعه ببصره حتى غاب ، ثم طلعت الشمس هكذا إلى  آخره ، ثم رجع إلى أبيه آزر  وقد استقامت وجهته وعرف ربه وبرئ من دين قومه إلا أنه لم ينادهم بذلك ، فأخبره أنه ابنه وأخبرته أم إبراهيم  أنه ابنه ، وأخبرته بما كانت صنعت في شأنه فسر آزر  بذلك وفرح فرحا شديدا .   [ ص: 161 ] 

 وقيل : إنه كان في السرب سبع سنين ، وقيل : ثلاث عشرة سنة ، وقيل : سبع عشرة سنة ، قالوا : فلما شب إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، وهو في السرب قال لأمه : من ربي؟ قالت : أنا ، قال : فمن ربك؟ قالت : أبوك ، قال : فمن رب أبي؟ قالت : نمرود  ،  قال : فمن ربه؟ قالت له : اسكت فسكت ، ثم رجعت إلى زوجها ، فقالت : أرأيت  الغلام الذي كنا نحدث أنه يغير دين أهل الأرض فإنه ابنك ، ثم أخبرته بما  قال ، فأتاه أبوه آزر  ، فقال له إبراهيم  عليه السلام : يا أبتاه من ربي؟ قال : أمك ، قال : ومن رب أمي؟ قال : أنا قال : ومن ربك؟ قال : نمرود  قال : فمن رب نمرود؟  فلطمه لطمة وقال له : اسكت فلما جن عليه الليل دنا من باب السرب فنظر من خلال الصخرة فأبصر كوكبا ، قال : هذا ربي . 

 ويقال : إنه قال لأبويه أخرجاني فأخرجاه من السرب وانطلقا به حين غابت الشمس ، فنظر إبراهيم  إلى  الإبل والخيل والغنم ، فسأل أباه ما هذه؟ فقال : إبل وخيل وغنم ، فقال :  ما لهذه بد من أن يكون لها رب وخالق ، ثم نظر فإذا المشتري قد طلع ، ويقال :  الزهرة ، وكانت تلك الليلة في آخر الشهر فتأخر طلوع القمر فيها ، فرأى  الكوكب قبل القمر ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( فلما جن عليه الليل    ) أي : دخل ، يقال : جن الليل وأجن الليل ، وجنه الليل ، وأجن عليه الليل  يجن جنونا وجنانا إذا أظلم وغطى كل شيء ، وجنون الليل سواده ، ( رأى كوكبا   ) قرأ أبو عمرو    ( رأى ) بفتح الراء وكسر الألف ، ويكسرهما ابن عامر  وحمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر  ، فإن اتصل بكاف أو هاء فتحهما ابن عامر  ، وإن لقيها ساكن كسر الراء وفتح الهمزة حمزة  وأبو بكر  ، وفتحهما الآخرون . ( قال هذا ربي ) 

 واختلفوا في قوله ذلك : فأجراه بعضهم على الظاهر ، وقالوا : كان إبراهيم  عليه  السلام مسترشدا طالبا للتوحيد حتى وفقه الله تعالى وآتاه رشده فلم يضره  ذلك في حال الاستدلال ، وأيضا كان ذلك في حال طفولته قبل قيام الحجة عليه ،  فلم يكن كفرا . 

 وأنكر الآخرون هذا القول ، وقالوا : لا يجوز أن يكون لله رسول يأتي عليه وقت من الأوقات إلا وهو لله موحد وبه عارف ، ومن كل معبود سواه بريء وكيف يتوهم هذا على من عصمه الله وطهره وآتاه رشده من قبل وأخبر عنه فقال : " إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم   " ( الصافات ، 84 ) وقال : " وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السموات والأرض   " ، أفتراه أراه الملكوت ليوقن فلما أيقن رأى كوكبا قال : هذا ربي معتقدا؟ فهذا ما لا يكون أبدا . 

 ثم قالوا : فيه أربعة أوجه من التأويل : 

 أحدها : أن إبراهيم  عليه السلام أراد أن يستدرج القوم بهذا القول ويعرفهم خطأهم وجهلهم   [ ص: 162 ] في  تعظيم ما عظموه ، وكانوا يعظمون النجوم ويعبدونها ، ويرون أن الأمور كلها  إليها فأراهم أنه معظم ما عظموه وملتمس الهدى من حيث ما التمسوه ، فلما أفل  أراهم النقص الداخل على النجوم ليثبت خطأ ما يدعون ، ومثل هذا مثل الحواري  الذي ورد على قوم يعبدون الصنم ، فأظهر تعظيمه فأكرموه حتى صدروا في كثير  من الأمور عن رأيه إلى أن دهمهم عدو فشاوروه في أمره ، فقال : الرأي أن  ندعو هذا الصنم حتى يكشف عنا ما قد أظلنا ، فاجتمعوا حوله يتضرعون فلما  تبين لهم أنه لا ينفع ولا يدفع دعاهم إلى أن يدعوا الله فدعوه فصرف عنهم ما  كانوا يحذرون ، فأسلموا . 

 والوجه الثاني من التأويل : أنه قاله على وجه الاستفهام تقديره : أهذا ربي؟ كقوله تعالى : ( أفإن مت فهم الخالدون   ) ( الأنبياء ، 34 ) ؟ أي : أفهم الخالدون؟ وذكره على وجه التوبيخ منكرا لفعلهم ، يعني : ومثل هذا يكون ربا ؟ أي : ليس هذا ربي . 

 والوجه الثالث : أنه على وجه الاحتجاج عليهم ، يقول : هذا ربي بزعمكم؟ فلما غاب قال : لو كان إلها لما غاب ، كما قال : [ ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم   ( الدخان ، 49 ) ، أي : عند نفسك وبزعمك ، وكما أخبر عن موسى  أنه قال : ( وانظر إلى إلهك الذي ظلت عليه عاكفا لنحرقنه   ) ( طه 97 ) يريد إلهك بزعمك . 

 والوجه الرابع : فيه إضمار وتقديره يقولون هذا ربي ، كقوله ( وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت وإسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا   ) ، ( البقرة ، 127 ) أي : يقولون ربنا تقبل منا . ( فلما أفل قال لا أحب الآفلين   ) وما لا يدوم .
( فلما رأى القمر بازغا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لئن لم يهدني ربي لأكونن من القوم الضالين   ( 77 ) فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر فلما أفلت قال يا قوم إني بريء مما تشركون   ( 78 ) إني وجهت وجهي للذي فطر السموات والأرض حنيفا وما أنا من المشركين   ( 79 ) ) 

 ( فلما رأى القمر بازغا   ) طالعا ، ( قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لئن لم يهدني ربي   ) قيل : لئن لم يثبتني على الهدى ، ليس أنه لم يكن مهتديا ، والأنبياء لم يزالوا يسألون الله تعالى الثبات على   [ ص: 163 ] الإيمان ، وكان إبراهيم  يقول : ( واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام   ) ( إبراهيم ، 35 ) ، ( لأكونن من القوم الضالين   ) أي : عن الهدى . 

 ( فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر    ) أي : أكبر من الكوكب والقمر ، ولم يقل هذه مع أن الشمس مؤنثة لأنه أراد  هذا الطالع ، أو رده إلى المعنى ، وهو الضياء والنور ، لأنه رآه أضوأ من  النجوم والقمر ، ( فلما أفلت   ) غربت ، ( قال يا قوم إني بريء مما تشركون   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (143)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية80 إلى الاية89

( وحاجه قومه قال أتحاجوني في الله وقد هدان ولا أخاف ما تشركون به إلا أن يشاء ربي شيئا وسع ربي كل شيء علما أفلا تتذكرون   ( 80 ) وكيف أخاف ما أشركتم ولا تخافون أنكم أشركتم بالله ما لم ينزل به عليكم سلطانا فأي الفريقين أحق بالأمن إن كنتم تعلمون   ( 81 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وحاجه قومه قال أتحاجوني في الله وقد هدان   ) ولما رجع إبراهيم  عليه السلام إلى أبيه ، وصار من الشباب بحالة سقط عنه طمع الذباحين ، وضمه آزر  إلى نفسه جعل آزر  يصنع الأصنام ويعطيها إبراهيم  ليبيعها ، فيذهب بها إبراهيم  عليه  السلام وينادي من يشتري ما يضره ولا ينفعه ، فلا يشتريها أحد ، فإذا بارت  عليه ذهب بها إلى نهر فضرب فيه رءوسها ، وقال : اشربي ، استهزاء بقومه ،  وبما هم فيه من الضلالة ، حتى فشا استهزاؤه بها في قومه وأهل قريته ، فحاجه  أي خاصمه وجادله قومه في دينه ، ( قال أتحاجوني في الله   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر  بتخفيف  النون ، وقرأ الآخرون بتشديدها إدغاما لإحدى النونين في الأخرى ، ومن خفف  حذف إحدى النونين تخفيفا يقول : أتجادلونني في توحيد الله ، وقد هداني  للتوحيد والحق؟ ( ولا أخاف ما تشركون به   ) وذلك أنهم قالوا له : احذر الأصنام فإنا نخاف أن تمسك بسوء من خبل أو جنون لعيبك إياها ، فقال لهم : ولا أخاف ما تشركون به ، ( إلا أن يشاء ربي شيئا   ) وليس هذا باستثناء عن الأول بل هو استثناء منقطع ، معناه لكن إن يشأ ربي شيئا أي سوءا ، فيكون ما شاء ، ( وسع ربي كل شيء علما   ) أي : أحاط علمه بكل شيء ، ( أفلا تتذكرون   )   [ ص: 164 ] 

 ( وكيف أخاف ما أشركتم   ) يعني الأصنام ، وهي لا تبصر ولا تسمع ولا تضر ولا تنفع ، ( ولا تخافون أنكم أشركتم بالله ما لم ينزل به عليكم سلطانا   ) حجة وبرهانا ، وهو القاهر القادر على كل شيء ، ( فأي الفريقين أحق   ) أولى ، ( بالأمن   ) أنا وأهل ديني أم أنتم؟ ( إن كنتم تعلمون   ) .
( الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن وهم مهتدون   ( 82 ) وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم على قومه نرفع درجات من نشاء إن ربك حكيم عليم   ( 83 ) ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب كلا هدينا ونوحا هدينا من قبل ومن ذريته داود وسليمان وأيوب ويوسف وموسى وهارون وكذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 84 ) ) 

 فقال الله تعالى قاضيا بينهما : ( الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم   ) لم يخلطوا إيمانهم بشرك ، ( أولئك لهم الأمن وهم مهتدون   ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا إسحاق  ثنا عيسى بن يونس  أنا الأعمش  أنا إبراهيم  عن علقمة  عن عبد الله  قال : لما  نزلت : ( الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم ) شق ذلك على المسلمين  فقالوا : يا رسول الله فأينا لا يظلم نفسه؟ فقال : ليس ذلك ، إنما هو الشرك  ، ألم تسمعوا إلى ما قال لقمان  لابنه وهو يعظه : " يا بني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   " ؟ ( لقمان ، 13 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وتلك حجتنا آتيناها إبراهيم على قومه   ) حتى خصمهم وغلبهم بالحجة ، قال مجاهد    : هي قوله : ( الذين آمنوا ولم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم أولئك لهم الأمن   ) وقيل : أراد به الحجاج الذي حاج نمرود  على ما سبق في سورة البقرة . 

 ( نرفع درجات من نشاء   ) بالعلم ، قرأ أهل الكوفة  ويعقوب    ( درجات ) بالتنوين هاهنا وفي سورة يوسف ، أي : نرفع درجات من نشاء بالعلم والفهم والفضيلة والعقل ، كما رفعنا درجات إبراهيم  حتى اهتدى وحاج قومه في التوحيد ، ( إن ربك حكيم عليم   )   [ ص: 165 ] 

 ( ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب كلا هدينا   ) وفقنا وأرشدنا . ( ونوحا هدينا من قبل   ) أي : من قبل إبراهيم  ، ( ومن ذريته ) أي ومن ذرية نوح  عليه السلام ، ولم يرد من ذرية إبراهيم  لأنه ذكر في جملتهم يونس  ولوطا  ولم يكونا من ذرية إبراهيم    ( داود ) يعني : داود بن أيشا  ، ( وسليمان ) يعني ابنه ، ( وأيوب ) وهو أيوب بن أموص بن رازح بن روم بن عيص بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، ( ويوسف ) هو يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، ( وموسى ) وهو موسى بن عمران بن يصهر بن فاهث بن لاوي بن يعقوب    . ( وهارون ) هو أخو موسى  أكبر منه بسنة ، ( وكذلك ) أي : وكما جزينا إبراهيم  على توحيده بأن رفعنا درجته ووهبنا له أولادا أنبياء أتقياء كذلك ، ( نجزي المحسنين ) على إحسانهم ، وليس ذكرهم على ترتيب أزمانهم .
( وزكريا ويحيى وعيسى وإلياس كل من الصالحين   ( 85 ) وإسماعيل واليسع ويونس ولوطا وكلا فضلنا على العالمين   ( 86 ) ومن آبائهم وذرياتهم وإخوانهم واجتبيناهم وهديناهم إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 87 ) ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء من عباده ولو أشركوا لحبط عنهم ما كانوا يعملون   ( 88 ) أولئك الذين آتيناهم الكتاب والحكم والنبوة فإن يكفر بها هؤلاء فقد وكلنا بها قوما ليسوا بها بكافرين   ( 89 ) ) 

 ( وزكريا   ) وهو زكريا بن آذن  ، ( ويحيى   ) وهو ابنه ، ( وعيسى   ) وهو ابن مريم بنت عمران  ،   ( وإلياس   ) اختلفوا فيه ، قال ابن مسعود    : هو إدريس  ، وله اسمان مثل يعقوب  وإسرائيل  ، والصحيح أنه غيره ، لأن الله تعالى ذكره في ولد نوح  ، وإدريس  جد أبي نوح  وهو إلياس ياسين بن فنحاص بن عيزار بن هارون بن عمران    ( كل من الصالحين   ) 

 ( وإسماعيل   ) وهو ولد إبراهيم  ، ( واليسع   ) وهو ابن أخطوب بن العجوز  ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " واليسع " بتشديد اللام وسكون الياء هنا وفي " ص " ، ( ويونس   ) وهو يونس بن متى  ، ( ولوطا   ) وهو لوط بن هاران  ابن أخي إبراهيم  ، ( وكلا فضلنا على العالمين   ) أي : عالمي زمانهم . 

 ( ومن آبائهم   ) " من " فيه للتبعيض ، لأن آباء بعضهم كانوا مشركين ، ( وذرياتهم   ) أي : ومن ذرياتهم . وأراد به ذرية بعضهم : لأن عيسى  ويحيى  لم يكن لهما ولد ، وكان في ذرية بعضهم من كان   [ ص: 166 ] كافرا ، ( وإخوانهم واجتبيناهم   ) اخترناهم واصطفيناهم ، ( وهديناهم   ) أرشدناهم ، ( إلى صراط مستقيم   ) 

 ( ذلك هدى الله   ) دين الله ، ( يهدي به   ) يرشد به ، ( من يشاء من عباده ولو أشركوا   ) أي : هؤلاء الذين سميناهم ، ( لحبط   ) لبطل وذهب ، ( عنهم ما كانوا يعملون   ) 

 ( أولئك الذين آتيناهم الكتاب   ) أي : الكتب المنزلة عليهم ، ( والحكم ) يعني : العلم والفقه ، ( والنبوة فإن يكفر بها هؤلاء   ) الكفار يعني : أهل مكة ، ( فقد وكلنا بها قوما ليسوا بها بكافرين   ) يعني : الأنصار  وأهل المدينة ، قاله ابن عباس  ومجاهد  ، وقال قتادة    : فإن يكفر بها هؤلاء الكفار فقد وكلنا بها قوما ليسوا بها بكافرين ، يعني : الأنبياء الثمانية عشر الذين ذكرهم الله هاهنا ، وقال أبو رجاء العطاردي    : معناه فإن يكفر بها أهل الأرض فقد وكلنا بها أهل السماء ، وهم الملائكة ، ليسوا بها بكافرين .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (144)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية90 إلى الاية95

( أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إن هو إلا ذكرى للعالمين   ( 90 ) ( وما قدروا الله حق قدره إذ قالوا ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء قل  من أنزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى نورا وهدى للناس تجعلونه قراطيس تبدونها  وتخفون كثيرا وعلمتم ما لم تعلموا أنتم ولا آباؤكم قل الله ثم ذرهم في  خوضهم يلعبون   ( 91 ) ) 

 ( أولئك الذين هدى الله   ) أي : هداهم الله ، ( فبهداهم   ) فبسنتهم وسيرتهم ، ( اقتده   ) الهاء فيها هاء الوقف ، وحذف حمزة   والكسائي  الهاء في الوصل ، والباقون بإثباتها وصلا ووقفا ، وقرأ ابن عامر    : " اقتده " بإشباع الهاء كسرا ( قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إن هو   ) ما هو ، ( إلا ذكرى   ) أي : تذكرة وعظة ، ( للعالمين ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما قدروا الله حق قدره   ) أي ما عظموه حق عظمته ، وقيل : ما وصفوه حق صفته ، ( إذ قالوا ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء   ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : جاء رجل من اليهود  يقال له مالك بن الصيف  يخاصم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة  ، فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنشدك بالذي أنزل التوراة على موسى  أما تجد في التوراة أن الله يبغض الحبر السمين   " وكان حبرا سمينا فغضب ، وقال : والله ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء .   [ ص: 167 ] 

 وقال  السدي    : نزلت في فنحاص بن عازوراء  ، وهو قائل هذه المقالة . 

 وفي القصة : أن مالك بن الصيف  لما سمعت اليهود  منه تلك المقالة عتبوا عليه ، وقالوا : أليس أن الله أنزل التوراة على موسى؟  فلم قلت ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء؟ فقال مالك بن الصيف  أغضبني محمد  فقلت ذلك ، فقالوا له : وأنت إذا غضبت تقول [ على الله ] غير الحق فنزعوه من الحبرية ، وجعلوا مكانه كعب بن الأشرف    . 

 وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : قالت اليهود    : يا محمد  أنزل الله عليك كتابا؟ قال : نعم ، قالوا : والله ما أنزل الله من السماء كتابا ، فأنزل الله : " وما قدروا الله حق قدره إذ قالوا ما أنزل الله على بشر من شيء   " ، فقال الله تعالى : ( قل ) لهم ، ( من أنزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى نورا وهدى للناس   ) يعني التوراة ، ( تجعلونه قراطيس تبدونها وتخفون كثيرا   ) أي : تكتبون عنه دفاتر وكتبا مقطعة تبدونها ، أي : تبدون ما تحبون وتخفون كثيرا من نعت محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وآية الرجم . قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    " يجعلونه " " ويبدونها " " ويخفونها " ، بالياء جميعا ، لقوله تعالى ( وما قدروا الله حق قدره   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، لقوله تعالى ( قل من أنزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى   ) 

 وقوله ( وعلمتم ما لم تعلموا   ) [ الأكثرون على أنها خطاب لليهود  ، يقول : علمتم على لسان محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ما لم تعلموا ]  ( أنتم ولا آباؤكم   ) قال الحسن    : جعل لهم علم ما جاء به محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم فضيعوه ولم ينتفعوا به   . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هذا خطاب للمسلمين يذكرهم النعمة فيما علمهم على لسان محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( قل الله ) هذا راجع إلى قوله ( قل من أنزل الكتاب الذي جاء به موسى   ) فإن أجابوك وإلا فقل أنت : الله ، أي قل : أنزله الله ، ( ثم ذرهم في خوضهم يلعبون   ) .
[ ص: 168 ]   ( وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك مصدق الذي بين يديه ولتنذر أم القرى ومن حولها والذين يؤمنون بالآخرة يؤمنون به وهم على صلاتهم يحافظون   ( 92 ) ومن  أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو قال أوحي إلي ولم يوح إليه شيء ومن قال  سأنزل مثل ما أنزل الله ولو ترى إذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت والملائكة  باسطو أيديهم أخرجوا أنفسكم اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تقولون على  الله غير الحق وكنتم عن آياته تستكبرون   ( 93 ) ) 

 ( وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك   ) أي : القرآن كتاب مبارك أنزلناه ( مصدق الذي بين يديه ولتنذر   ) يا محمد  ، قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    " ولينذر " بالياء أي : ولينذر الكتاب ، ( أم القرى   ) يعني : مكة  سميت أم القرى لأن الأرض دحيت من تحتها ، فهي أصل الأرض كلها كالأم أصل النسل ، وأراد أهل أم القرى ( ومن حولها   ) أي : أهل الأرض كلها شرقا وغربا ( والذين يؤمنون بالآخرة يؤمنون به   ) بالكتاب ، ( وهم على صلاتهم   ) يعني : الصلوات الخمس ، ( يحافظون ) يداومون ، يعني : المؤمنين . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ومن أظلم ممن افترى   ) أي : اختلق ( على الله كذبا   ) فزعم أن الله تعالى بعثه نبيا ، ( أو قال أوحي إلي ولم يوح إليه شيء   ) قال قتادة    : نزلت في مسيلمة الكذاب الحنفي  ، وكان يسجع ويتكهن ، فادعى النبوة وزعم أن الله أوحى إليه ، وكان قد أرسل إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رسولين ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لهما : أتشهدان أن مسيلمة  نبي؟ قالا : نعم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لولا أن الرسل لا تقتل لضربت أعناقكما "   . 

 أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  أنا أبو طاهر الزيادي  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  أنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  أنا  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " بينا أنا نائم إذ أتيت خزائن الأرض فوضع في يدي سواران من ذهب ، فكبرا  علي وأهماني فأوحي إلي أن انفخهما ، فنفختهما فذهبا ، فأولتهما الكذابين  اللذين أنا بينهما : صاحب صنعاء  وصاحب اليمامة    " أراد بصاحب صنعاء  الأسود العنسي  وبصاحب اليمامة  مسيلمة الكذاب    . .   [ ص: 169 ] 

 قوله تعالى :   ( ومن قال سأنزل مثل ما أنزل الله   ) قيل : نزلت في  عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح  وكان  قد أسلم وكان يكتب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان إذ أملى عليه : سميعا  بصيرا ، كتب عليما حكيما ، وإذا قال : عليما حكيما ، كتب : غفورا رحيما ،  فلما نزلت : " ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين   " ( المؤمنون ، 12 ) أملاها عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فعجب عبد الله  من تفصيل خلق الإنسان ، فقال : تبارك الله أحسن الخالقين ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اكتبها فهكذا نزلت ، فشك عبد الله ،  وقال : لئن كان محمد  صادقا فقد أوحي إلي كما أوحي إليه ، فارتد عن الإسلام ولحق بالمشركين ، ثم رجع عبد الله  إلى الإسلام قبل فتح مكة  إذ نزل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بمر الظهران    . 

وقال ابن عباس    : قوله ( ومن قال سأنزل مثل ما أنزل الله   ) يريد المستهزئين ، وهو جواب لقولهم : ( لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا   ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولو ترى   ) يا محمد  ، ( إذ الظالمون في غمرات الموت    ) سكراته وهي جمع غمرة ، وغمرة كل شيء : معظمه ، وأصلها : الشيء الذي [  يعم ] الأشياء فيغطيها ، ثم وضعت في موضع الشدائد والمكاره ، ( والملائكة باسطو أيديهم    ) بالعذاب والضرب ، يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم ، وقيل بقبض الأرواح ، (  أخرجوا ) أي : يقولون أخرجوا ، ( أنفسكم ) أي : أرواحكم كرها ، لأن نفس  المؤمن تنشط للقاء ربها ، والجواب محذوف ، يعني : لو تراهم في هذه الحال  لرأيت عجبا ، ( اليوم تجزون عذاب الهون   ) أي : الهوان ، ( بما كنتم تقولون على الله غير الحق وكنتم عن آياته تستكبرون   ) تتعظمون عن الإيمان بالقرآن ولا تصدقونه .
( ولقد  جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة وتركتم ما خولناكم وراء ظهوركم وما نرى  معكم شفعاءكم الذين زعمتم أنهم فيكم شركاء لقد تقطع بينكم وضل عنكم ما  كنتم تزعمون   ( 94 ) ) 

  ( ولقد جئتمونا فرادى   ) هذا  خبر من الله أنه يقول للكفار يوم القيامة : ولقد جئتمونا فرادى وحدانا ،  لا مال معكم ولا زوج ولا ولد ولا خدم ، وفرادى جمع فردان ، مثل سكران  وسكارى ، وكسلان وكسالى ، وقرأ  الأعرج  فردى بغير ألف مثل سكرى ، ( كما خلقناكم أول مرة   ) عراة حفاة غرلا   [ ص: 170 ]   ( وتركتم   ) خلفتم ( ما خولناكم   ) أعطيناكم من الأموال والأولاد والخدم ، ( وراء ظهوركم   ) خلف ظهوركم في الدنيا ، ( وما نرى معكم شفعاءكم الذين زعمتم أنهم فيكم شركاء   ) وذلك أن المشركين زعموا أنهم يعبدون الأصنام لأنهم شركاء الله وشفعاؤهم عنده ، ( لقد تقطع بينكم   ) قرأ أهل المدينة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم  بنصب  النون ، أي : لقد تقطع ما بينكم من الوصل ، أو تقطع الأمر بينكم . وقرأ  الآخرون " بينكم " برفع النون ، أي : لقد تقطع [ وصلكم ] وذلك مثل قوله : "  وتقطعت بهم الأسباب   " ( البقرة ، 166 ) ، أي : الوصلات ، والبين من الأضداد يكون وصلا ويكون هجرا ، ( وضل عنكم ما كنتم تزعمون   ) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (145)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية96 إلى الاية99


( إن الله فالق الحب والنوى يخرج الحي من الميت ومخرج الميت من الحي ذلكم الله فأنى تؤفكون   ( 95 ) فالق الإصباح وجعل الليل سكنا والشمس والقمر حسبانا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   ( 96 ) وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يعلمون   ( 97 ) وهو الذي أنشأكم من نفس واحدة فمستقر ومستودع قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يفقهون   ( 98 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( إن الله فالق الحب والنوى   ) الفلق : الشق ، قال الحسن  وقتادة   والسدي     : معناه يشق الحبة عن السنبلة والنواة عن النخلة فيخرجها منها ، والحب  جمع الحبة ، وهي اسم لجميع البذور والحبوب من البر والشعير والذرة ، وكل ما  لم يكن له نوى ، [ وقال الزجاج    : يشق الحبة اليابسة والنواة اليابسة فيخرج منها أوراقا خضرا . 

 وقال مجاهد    : يعني الشقين اللذين فيهما ، أي : يشق الحب عن النبات ويخرجه منه ويشق النوى عن النخل ويخرجها منه ] . 

 والنوى جمع النواة ، وهي كل ما لم يكن حبا ، كالتمر والمشمش والخوخ ونحوها . 

 وقال الضحاك    : فالق الحب والنوى يعني : خالق الحب والنوى ، ( يخرج الحي من الميت ومخرج الميت من الحي ذلكم الله فأنى تؤفكون   ) تصرفون عن الحق . 

 ( فالق الإصباح   ) شاق عمود الصبح عن ظلمة الليل وكاشفه [ وهو أول ما يبدو من النهار   [ ص: 171 ] يريد : مبدئ الصبح وموضحه ] . 

 وقال الضحاك    : خالق النهار ، والإصباح مصدر كالإقبال والإدبار ، وهو الإضاءة وأراد به الصبح . ( وجعل الليل سكنا   ) يسكن فيه خلقه ، وقرأ أهل الكوفة    : " وجعل " على الماضي ، " الليل " نصب اتباعا للمصحف ، وقرأ  إبراهيم النخعي    ( فالق الإصباح وجعل الليل سكنا والشمس والقمر حسبانا   ) أي : جعل الشمس والقمر بحساب معلوم لا يجاوزانه حتى ينتهيا إلى أقصى منازلهما ، والحسبان مصدر كالحساب ، ( ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم   ) أي خلقها لكم ، ( لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر   ) 

 والله تعالى خلق النجوم لفوائد : 

 أحدها هذا : وهو أن [ راكب البحر ] والسائر في القفار يهتدي بها في الليالي إلى مقاصده . 

 والثاني : أنها زينة للسماء كما قال : " ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح   " ( الملك ، 5 ) . 

 ومنها : رمي الشياطين ، كما قال : " وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين   " ، ( الملك ، 5 ) . 

 ( قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يعلمون   ) 

 ( وهو الذي أنشأكم   ) خلقكم وابتدأكم ، ( من نفس واحدة   ) يعني : آدم  عليه السلام ، ( فمستقر ومستودع   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة    " فمستقر " بكسر القاف ، يعني : فمنكم مستقر ومنكم مستودع ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح القاف ، أي : فلكم مستقر ومستودع . 

 واختلفوا في المستقر والمستودع ، قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : فمستقر في الرحم إلى أن يولد ، ومستودع في القبر إلى أن يبعث   . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء    : فمستقر في أرحام الأمهات ومستودع في أصلاب الآباء ، وهو رواية عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال سعيد بن جبير    : قال لي ابن عباس  هل تزوجت قلت : لا قال : إنه ما كان من مستودع في ظهرك فيستخرجه الله عز وجل   . 

وروي عن أبي  أنه قال : مستقر في أصلاب الآباء ، ومستودع في أرحام الأمهات   . 

 وقيل : مستقر في الرحم ومستودع فوق الأرض ، قال الله تعالى : " ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء   " ( الحج ، 5 ) .   [ ص: 172 ] 

وقال مجاهد    : مستقر على ظهر الأرض في الدنيا ومستودع عند الله في الآخرة ، ويدل عليه قوله تعالى : " ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين   " ( البقرة ، 36 ) . 

وقال الحسن    : المستقر في القبور والمستودع في الدنيا ، وكان يقول : يا ابن آدم أنت وديعة في أهلك ويوشك أن تلحق بصاحبك   . 

 وقيل : المستودع القبر والمستقر الجنة والنار ، لقوله عز وجل في صفة الجنة والنار : " حسنت مستقرا   " ( الفرقان ، 76 ) " ساءت مستقرا   " ( الفرقان ، 66 ) ، ( قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يفقهون   ) . 
( وهو  الذي أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به نبات كل شيء فأخرجنا منه خضرا نخرج  منه حبا متراكبا ومن النخل من طلعها قنوان دانية وجنات من أعناب والزيتون  والرمان مشتبها وغير متشابه انظروا إلى ثمره إذا أثمر وينعه إن في ذلكم  لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ( 99 ) ) 

 ( وهو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به   ) أي : بالماء ، ( نبات كل شيء فأخرجنا منه   ) أي من الماء ، وقيل : من النبات ، ( خضرا   ) يعني : أخضر ، مثل العور والأعور ، يعني : ما كان رطبا أخضر مما ينبت من القمح والشعير ونحوهما ، ( نخرج منه حبا متراكبا   ) أي متراكما بعضه على بعض ، مثل سنابل البر والشعير والأرز وسائر الحبوب ، ( ومن النخل من طلعها   ) والطلع أول ما يخرج من ثمر النخل ، ( قنوان   ) جمع قنو وهو العذق ، مثل صنو وصنوان ، ولا نظير لهما في الكلام ، ( دانية ) أي : قريبة المتناول ينالها القائم والقاعد ، وقال مجاهد    : متدلية ، وقال الضحاك     : قصار ملتزقة بالأرض ، وفيه اختصار معناه : ومن النخل ما قنوانها دانية  ومنها ما هي بعيدة ، فاكتفى بذكر القريبة عن البعيدة لسبقه إلى الأفهام ،  كقوله تعالى : " سرابيل تقيكم الحر   " ( النمل ، 81 ) يعني : الحر والبرد فاكتفى بذكر أحدهما ( وجنات من أعناب ) أي : وأخرجنا منه جنات ، وقرأ الأعمش  عن عاصم    " وجنات " بالرفع نسقا على قوله " قنوان " وعامة القراء على خلافه ، ( والزيتون والرمان   ) يعني : وشجر الزيتون [ وشجر ] الرمان ، ( مشتبها وغير متشابه   ) قال قتادة    : معناه مشتبها ورقها مختلفا ثمرها ، لأن ورق الزيتون يشبه ورق الرمان ، وقيل : مشتبه في المنظر مختلف في الطعم ، ( انظروا إلى ثمره   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بضم الثاء والميم ، هذا وما بعده وفي " يس " على جمع   [ ص: 173 ] الثمار ، وقرأ الآخرون [ بفتحهما ] على جمع الثمرة ، مثل : بقرة وبقر ، ( إذا أثمر وينعه   ) ونضجه وإدراكه ، ( إن في ذلكم لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (146)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية100 إلى الاية108

( وجعلوا لله شركاء الجن وخلقهم وخرقوا له بنين وبنات بغير علم سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون   ( 100 ) بديع السموات والأرض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم   ( 101 ) ( ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه وهو على كل شيء وكيل   ( 102 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وجعلوا لله شركاء الجن   ) يعني : الكافرين جعلوا لله الجن شركاء ، ( وخلقهم   ) يعني : وهو خلق الجن . 

 قال الكلبي    : نزلت في  الزنادقة ، أثبتوا الشركة لإبليس في الخلق ، فقالوا : [ الله خالق ] النور  والناس والدواب والأنعام ، وإبليس خالق الظلمة والسباع والحيات والعقارب ،  وهذا كقوله : " وجعلوا بينه وبين الجنة نسبا   " ، ( الصافات ، 158 ) وإبليس من الجنة ، ( وخرقوا   ) قرأ أهل المدينة    " وخرقوا " ، بتشديد الراء على التكثير ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف ، أي : اختلقوا ( له بنين وبنات بغير علم   ) وذلك مثل قول اليهود    " عزير  ابن الله " ، وقول النصارى   " المسيح  ابن الله " ، وقول كفار العرب    " الملائكة بنات الله " ، ثم نزه نفسه فقال : ( سبحانه وتعالى عما يصفون   ) 

 ( بديع السموات والأرض   ) أي : مبدعهما لا على مثال سبق ، ( أنى يكون له ولد   ) أي : كيف يكون له ولد؟ ( ولم تكن له صاحبة   ) زوجة ، ( وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم   ) 

 ( ذلكم الله ربكم لا إله إلا هو خالق كل شيء فاعبدوه   ) فأطيعوه ، ( وهو على كل شيء وكيل   ) بالحفظ له وبالتدبير فيه ، ( لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار   ) الآية ، يتمسك أهل الاعتزال  بظاهر هذه الآية في نفي رؤية الله عز وجل عيانا . 

 ومذهب أهل السنة    : إثبات رؤية الله عز وجل عيانا جاء به القرآن والسنة ، قال الله تعالى : " وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة   " ، ( القيامة ، 23 ) ، وقال : " كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون   "   [ ص: 174 ]   ( المطففين ، 15 ) ، قال مالك  رضي الله عنه : لو لم ير المؤمنون ربهم يوم القيامة لم يعير الله الكفار بالحجاب ، وقرأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة   " ( يونس ، 26 ) ، وفسره بالنظر إلى وجه الله عز وجل   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا يوسف بن موسى  ثنا عاصم بن يوسف اليربوعي  أنا أبو شهاب  عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد  عن  قيس بن أبي حازم  عن  جرير بن عبد الله  قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنكم سترون ربكم عيانا   " .
( لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير   ( 103 ) قد جاءكم بصائر من ربكم فمن أبصر فلنفسه ومن عمي فعليها وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ   ( 104 ) وكذلك نصرف الآيات وليقولوا درست ولنبينه لقوم يعلمون   ( 105 ) ) 

 وأما قوله : ( لا تدركه الأبصار   ) علم  أن الإدراك غير الرؤية لأن الإدراك هو : الوقوف على كنه الشيء والإحاطة به  ، والرؤية : المعاينة ، وقد تكون الرؤية بلا إدراك ، قال الله تعالى في  قصة موسى    " فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى  إنا لمدركون قال : كلا " ( سورة الشعراء ، 61 ) ، وقال " لا تخاف دركا ولا تخشى    " ( سورة طه ، 77 ) ، فنفى الإدراك مع إثبات الرؤية ، فالله عز وجل يجوز  أن يرى من غير إدراك وإحاطة كما يعرف في الدنيا ولا يحاط به ، قال الله  تعالى : ( ولا يحيطون به علما   ) ، ( سورة طه ، 110 ) ، فنفى الإحاطة مع ثبوت العلم ، قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : لا تحيط به الأبصار ، وقال عطاء    : كلت أبصار المخلوقين عن الإحاطة به ، وقال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : لا تدركه الأبصار في الدنيا ، وهو يرى في الآخرة ، قوله تعالى : ( وهو يدرك الأبصار   ) لا يخفى عليه شيء ولا يفوته ، ( وهو اللطيف الخبير   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : اللطيف بأوليائه [ الخبير بهم ، وقال الأزهري    : معنى ( اللطيف )    ] الرفيق بعباده ، وقيل : اللطيف الموصل الشيء باللين والرفق ، وقيل :  اللطيف الذي ينسي العباد ذنوبهم لئلا يخجلوا ، وأصل اللطف دقة النظر في  الأشياء . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قد جاءكم بصائر من ربكم   ) يعني الحجج البينة التي تبصرون بها الهدى   [ ص: 175 ] من الضلالة والحق من الباطل ، ( فمن أبصر فلنفسه   ) أي : فمن عرفها وآمن بها فلنفسه عمل ، ونفعه له ، ( ومن عمي فعليها   ) أي : من عمي عنها فلم يعرفها ولم يصدقها فعليها ، أي : فبنفسه ضر ، ووبال العمى عليه ، ( وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ   ) برقيب أحصي عليكم أعمالكم ، إنما أنا رسول إليكم أبلغكم رسالات ربي وهو الحفيظ عليكم الذي لا يخفى عليه شيء من أفعالكم . 

 ( وكذلك نصرف الآيات   ) نفصلها ونبينها في كل وجه ، ( وليقولوا   ) قيل : معناه لئلا يقولوا ، ( درست    ) وقيل : هذه اللام لام العاقبة أي عاقبة أمرهم أن يقولوا : درست ، أي :  قرأت على غيرك ، وقيل : قرأت كتب أهل الكتاب ، كقوله تعالى : ( فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   ) ، ( القصص ، 8 ) ، ومعلوم أنهم لم يلتقطوه لذلك ، ولكن أراد أن عاقبة أمرهم أن كان عدوا لهم . 

قال ابن عباس    : وليقولوا يعني : أهل مكة  حين تقرأ عليهم القرآن درست ، أي : تعلمت من يسار  وجبر  ، كانا عبدين من سبي الروم  ، ثم قرأت علينا تزعم أنه من عند الله ، من قولهم : درست الكتاب أدرس درسا ودراسة   . 

 وقال الفراء    : يقولون تعلمت من اليهود  ، وقرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : " دارست " بالألف ، [ أي : قارأت أهل الكتاب من المدارسة بين اثنين ، تقول : ] قرأت عليهم وقرأوا عليك . وقرأ ابن عامر  ويعقوب     : " درست " بفتح السين وسكون التاء ، أي : هذه الأخبار التي تتلوها علينا  قديمة ، قد درست وانمحت ، من قولهم : درس الأثر يدرس دروسا . ( ولنبينه لقوم يعلمون   ) قال ابن عباس     : يريد أولياءه الذين هداهم إلى سبيل الرشاد ، وقيل : يعني أن تصريف  الآيات ليشقى به قوم ويسعد به قوم آخرون ، فمن قال درست فهو شقي ومن تبين  له الحق فهو سعيد .
( اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين   ( 106 ) ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا وما جعلناك عليهم حفيظا وما أنت عليهم بوكيل   ( 107 ) ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوا بغير علم كذلك زينا لكل أمة عملهم ثم إلى ربهم مرجعهم فينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون   ( 108 ) ) 

 ( اتبع ما أوحي إليك من ربك   ) يعني : القرآن اعمل به ، ( لا إله إلا هو وأعرض عن المشركين   ) فلا تجادلهم .   [ ص: 176 ] 

 ( ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا   ) أي : لو شاء لجعلهم مؤمنين ، ( وما جعلناك عليهم حفيظا   ) رقيبا قال عطاء    : وما جعلناك عليهم حفيظا تمنعهم مني ، أي : لم تبعث لتحفظ المشركين عن العذاب إنما بعثت مبلغا   . ( وما أنت عليهم بوكيل   ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله   ) الآية قال ابن عباس    : لما نزلت " إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم   " ( الأنبياء ، 98 ) قال المشركون : يا محمد  لتنتهين عن سب آلهتنا أو لنهجون ربك ، فنهاهم الله تعالى أن يسبوا أوثانهم . 

 وقال قتادة    : كان المسلمون يسبون أصنام الكفار ، فنهاهم الله عز وجل عن ذلك ، لئلا يسبوا الله فإنهم قوم جهلة . 

 وقال  السدي    : لما حضرت أبا طالب  الوفاة قالت قريش    : انطلقوا فلندخل على هذا الرجل فلنأمرنه أن ينهى عنا ابن أخيه فإنا نستحي أن نقتله بعد موته ، فتقول العرب    : كان يمنعه عمه فلما مات قتلوه . فانطلق أبو سفيان  وأبو جهل  والنضر بن الحارث  وأمية  وأبي  ابنا خلف وعقبة [ بن أبي معيط   وعمرو بن العاص  ، والأسود بن ] البختري  إلى أبي طالب ،  فقالوا : يا أبا طالب  أنت كبيرنا وسيدنا وإن محمدا  قد  آذانا وآلهتنا ، فنحب أن تدعوه فتنهاه عن ذكر آلهتنا ، ولندعنه وإلهه ،  فدعاه فقال : هؤلاء قومك يقولون نريد أن تدعنا وآلهتنا وندعك وإلهك ، فقد  أنصفك قومك فاقبل منهم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أرأيتم إن  أعطيتكم هذا هل أنتم معطي كلمة إن تكلمتم بها ملكتم العرب  ودانت لكم بها العجم؟ " قال أبو جهل    : نعم وأبيك لنعطينكها وعشرة أمثالها ، فما هي؟ قال : " قولوا لا إله إلا الله " فأبوا ونفروا ، فقال أبو طالب     : قل غيرها يا ابن أخي ، فقال : يا عم ما أنا بالذي أقول غيرها ولو أتوني  بالشمس فوضعوها في يدي ، فقالوا : لتكفن عن شتمك آلهتنا أو لنشتمنك  ولنشتمن من يأمرك ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله   ) يعني الأوثان ، ( فيسبوا الله عدوا   ) أي : اعتداء وظلما ، ( بغير علم   ) 

 وقرأ يعقوب    " عدوا " بضم العين والدال وتشديد الواو ، فلما نزلت هذه الآية قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه : " لا تسبوا ربكم " ، فأمسك المسلمون عن سب آلهتهم   . 

 فظاهر الآية ، وإن كان نهيا عن سب الأصنام ، فحقيقته النهي عن سب الله ، لأنه سبب لذلك .   [ ص: 177 ] 

 ( كذلك زينا لكل أمة عملهم    ) [ أي : كما زينا لهؤلاء المشركين عبادة الأوثان وطاعة الشيطان بالحرمان  والخذلان ، كذلك زينا لكل أمة عملهم ] من الخير والشر والطاعة والمعصية ، (  ثم إلى ربهم مرجعهم فينبئهم   ) ويجازيهم ، ( بما كانوا يعملون   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (147)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية109 إلى الاية113

( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءتهم آية ليؤمنن بها قل إنما الآيات عند الله وما يشعركم أنها إذا جاءت لا يؤمنون   ( 109 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم   ) الآية . قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي  والكلبي    : قالت قريش  يا محمد  إنك تخبرنا أن موسى  كان معه عصى يضرب بها الحجر فينفجر منه اثنتا عشرة عينا ، وتخبرنا أن عيسى  عليه السلام كان يحيي الموتى فأتنا من الآيات حتى نصدقك ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أي شيء تحبون؟ قالوا : تجعل لنا الصفا  ذهبا  أو ابعث لنا بعض أمواتنا حتى نسأله عنك أحق ما تقول أم باطل ، أو أرنا  الملائكة يشهدون لك ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فإن فعلت بعض ما  تقولون أتصدقونني؟ قالوا : نعم والله لئن فعلت لنتبعنك أجمعين ، وسأل  المسلمون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن ينزلها عليهم حتى يؤمنوا ، فقام  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدعو الله أن يجعل الصفا  ذهبا فجاءه جبريل  عليه  السلام ، فقال له : اختر ما شئت إن شئت أصبح ذهبا ولكن إن لم يصدقوا  عذبتهم ، وإن شئت تركتهم حتى يتوب تائبهم ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : بل يتوب تائبهم ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم   ) أي : حلفوا بالله جهد أيمانهم ، أي : بجهد أيمانهم ، يعني أوكد ما قدروا عليه من الأيمان وأشدها . 

قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : إذا حلف الرجل بالله ، فهو جهد يمينه   . 

 ( لئن جاءتهم آية   ) كما جاءت من قبلهم من الأمم ، ( ليؤمنن بها قل   ) يا محمد  ، ( إنما الآيات عند الله   ) والله قادر على إنزالها ، ( وما يشعركم   ) وما يدريكم . 

 واختلفوا في المخاطبين بقوله ( وما يشعركم   ) فقال بعضهم : الخطاب للمشركين الذين أقسموا . 

 وقال بعضهم : الخطاب للمؤمنين . 

 وقوله تعالى : ( أنها إذا جاءت لا يؤمنون   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم   [ ص: 178 ]   " إنها " بكسر الألف على الابتداء ، وقالوا : تم الكلام عند قوله ( وما يشعركم    ) فمن جعل الخطاب للمشركين قال : معناه : وما يشعركم أيها [ المشركون ]  أنها لو جاءت آمنتم؟ ومن جعل الخطاب للمؤمنين قال معناه : وما يشعركم أيها  المؤمنون أنها لو جاءت آمنوا؟ لأن المسلمين كانوا يسألون رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم أن يدعو الله حتى يريهم ما اقترحوا حتى يؤمنوا فخاطبهم  بقوله : ( وما يشعركم   ) ثم ابتدأ فقال جل ذكره : ( أنها إذا جاءت لا يؤمنون   ) وهذا في قوم مخصوصين [ حكم الله عليهم بأنهم لا يؤمنون ] ، وقرأ الآخرون : " أنها " بفتح الألف وجعلوا الخطاب للمؤمنين ، واختلفوا في قوله : ( لا يؤمنون   ) فقال الكسائي    : ( لا ) صلة ، ومعنى الآية : وما يشعركم أيها المؤمنون أن الآيات إذا جاءت المشركين يؤمنون؟ كقوله تعالى " وحرام على قرية أهلكناها أنهم لا يرجعون   " ( الأنبياء ، 95 ) ، أي : يرجعون وقيل : إنها بمعنى لعل ، وكذلك هو في قراءة أبي  ، تقول العرب    : اذهب إلى السوق أنك تشتري شيئا ، أي : لعلك ، وقال عدي بن زيد :  
**أعاذل ما يدريك أن منيتي إلى ساعة في اليوم أو في ضحى الغد* *

 أي : لعل منيتي ، وقيل : فيه حذف وتقديره : وما يشعركم أنها إذا جاءت [ يؤمنون أو لا يؤمنون؟ وقرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة    " لا تؤمنون " بالتاء على الخطاب للكفار واعتبروا بقراءة أبي    : إذا جاءتكم ] لا تؤمنون ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء على الخبر ، دليلها قراءة الأعمش    : أنها إذا جاءتهم لا يؤمنون .
( ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة ونذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون   ( 110 ) ( ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله ولكن أكثرهم يجهلون   ( 111 ) ) 

 ( ونقلب أفئدتهم وأبصارهم كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني ونحول بينهم وبين الإيمان ، فلو جئناهم بالآيات التي سألوا ما آمنوا بها كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة أي : كما لم يؤمنوا بما قبلها من الآيات من انشقاق القمر وغيره ، وقيل : كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة ، يعني معجزات موسى  وغيره من الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، كقوله تعالى ( أولم يكفروا بما أوتي موسى من قبل   ) ، ( القصص ، 48 ) ، وفي الآية محذوف تقديره فلا يؤمنون كما لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة ، وقال علي بن أبي طلحة  عن   [ ص: 179 ] ابن عباس     : المرة الأولى دار الدنيا ، يعني لو ردوا من الآخرة إلى الدنيا نقلب  أفئدتهم وأبصارهم عن الإيمان كما لم يؤمنوا في الدنيا قبل مماتهم ، كما قال  : " ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه   " ( الأنعام ، 28 ( ونذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون   ) قال عطاء    : نخذلهم وندعهم في ضلالتهم يتمادون . 

 ( ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة   ) فرأوهم عيانا ، ( وكلمهم الموتى   ) بإحيائنا إياهم فشهدوا لك بالنبوة كما سألوا ، ( وحشرنا   ) وجمعنا ، ( عليهم كل شيء قبلا   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر     " قبلا " بكسر القاف وفتح الباء ، أي معاينة ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم القاف  والباء ، هو جمع قبيل ، وهو الكفيل ، مثل رغيف ورغف ، وقضيب وقضب أي :  ضمناء وكفلاء ، وقيل : هو جمع قبيل وهو القبيلة ، أي : فوجا فوجا ، وقيل :  هو بمعنى المقابلة والمواجهة ، من قولهم : أتيتك قبلا لا دبرا إذا أتاه من  قبل وجهه ، ( ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله   ) ذلك ، ( ولكن أكثرهم يجهلون   ) .
( وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا شياطين الإنس والجن يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض زخرف القول غرورا ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه فذرهم وما يفترون   ( 112 ) ولتصغى إليه أفئدة الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وليرضوه وليقترفوا ما هم مقترفون   ( 113 ) ) 

 ( وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا    ) أي : أعداء ، فيه تعزية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يعني كما ابتليناك  بهؤلاء القوم ، فكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي قبلك أعداء ، ثم فسرهم فقال : (   ( شياطين الإنس والجن   ) قال عكرمة  والضحاك   والسدي  والكلبي     : معناه شياطين الإنس التي مع الإنس ، وشياطين الجن التي مع الجن ، وليس  للإنس شياطين ، وذلك أن إبليس جعل جنده فريقين فبعث فريقا منهم إلى الإنس  وفريقا منهم إلى الجن ، وكلا الفريقين أعداء للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ولأوليائه ، وهم الذين يلتقون في كل حين ، فيقول [ شيطان ] الإنس [ لشيطان ]  الجن : أضللت صاحبي بكذا فأضل صاحبك بمثله ، وتقول شياطين الجن لشياطين  الإنس كذلك ، فذلك وحي بعضهم إلى بعض . 

 قال قتادة  ومجاهد  والحسن     : إن من الإنس شياطين كما أن من الجن شياطين ، والشيطان : العاتي المتمرد  من كل شيء ، قالوا : إن الشيطان إذا أعياه المؤمن وعجز من إغوائه ذهب إلى  متمرد من الإنس وهو شيطان الإنس فأغراه بالمؤمن ليفتنه ، يدل عليه ما روي عن أبي ذر  قال  : قال لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " هل تعوذت بالله من شياطين الجن  والإنس " ؟ فقلت : يا رسول الله وهل للإنس من شياطين؟   [ ص: 180 ] قال : " نعم ، هم شر من شياطين الجن   " . 

وقال مالك بن دينار     : إن شياطين الإنس أشد علي من شياطين الجن ، وذلك أني إذا تعوذت بالله  ذهب عني شيطان الجن ، وشيطان الإنس يجيئني فيجرني إلى المعاصي عيانا   . 

قوله تعالى : ( يوحي بعضهم إلى بعض   ) أي : يلقي ، ( زخرف القول   ) وهو قول مموه مزين بالباطل لا معنى تحته ، ( غرورا   ) يعني : لهؤلاء الشياطين يزينون الأعمال القبيحة لبني آدم ، يغرونهم غرورا ، والغرور : القول الباطل ، ( ولو شاء ربك ما فعلوه   ) أي : ما ألقاه الشيطان من الوسوسة [ في القلوب ] ( فذرهم وما يفترون   ) 

 ( ولتصغى إليه أفئدة الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة    ) أي : تميل إليه ، والصغو : الميل ، يقال : صغو فلان معك ، أي : ميله ،  والفعل منه : صغى يصغي صغا ، وصغى يصغى ، ويصغو صغوا ، والهاء في " إليه "  راجعة إلى زخرف القول : ( وليرضوه وليقترفوا   ) ليكتسبوا ، ( ما هم مقترفون   ) يقال : اقترف فلان مالا إذا اكتسبه ، وقال تعالى : ( ومن يقترف حسنة   ) ( الشورى ، 23 ) ، وقال الزجاج    : أي ليعملوا من الذنوب ما هم عاملون . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (148)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية114 إلى الاية121

( أفغير الله أبتغي حكما وهو الذي أنزل إليكم الكتاب مفصلا والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يعلمون أنه منزل من ربك بالحق فلا تكونن من الممترين   ( 114 ) وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا لا مبدل لكلماته وهو السميع العليم   ( 115 ) وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك عن سبيل الله إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن هم إلا يخرصون   ( 116 ) إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين   ( 117 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أفغير الله   ) فيه إضمار أي : قل لهم يا محمد  أفغير الله ، ( أبتغي   ) أطلب ( حكما   ) قاضيا بيني وبينكم ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يقولون للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اجعل بيننا وبينك حكما فأجابهم به ، ( وهو الذي أنزل إليكم الكتاب مفصلا   ) مبينا فيه أمره ونهيه ، يعني : القرآن ، وقيل : مفصلا أي خمسا خمسا وعشرا وعشرا ، كما قال : ( لنثبت به فؤادك   ) ( الفرقان ، 32 ) ، ( والذين آتيناهم الكتاب   )   [ ص: 181 ] يعني : علماء اليهود  والنصارى  الذين آتيناهم التوراة والإنجيل ، وقيل : هم مؤمنو أهل الكتاب  ، وقال عطاء    : هم رءوس أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والمراد بالكتاب هو القرآن ، ( يعلمون أنه منزل   ) يعني : القرآن ، قرأ ابن عامر    [ وحفص    ] " منزل " بالتشديد من التنزيل لأنه أنزل نجوما متفرقة ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف من الإنزال ، لقوله تعالى : " وهو الذي أنزل إليكم الكتاب   " ، ( من ربك بالحق فلا تكونن من الممترين   ) من الشاكين أنهم يعلمون ذلك . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وتمت كلمة ربك   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  ويعقوب    " كلمة " على التوحيد ، وقرأ الآخرون ( كلمات ) بالجمع ، وأراد بالكلمات أمره ونهيه ووعده ووعيده ، ( صدقا وعدلا   ) أي : صدقا في الوعد والوعيد ، وعدلا في الأمر والنهي ، قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : صادقا فيما وعد وعدلا فيما حكم ، ( لا مبدل لكلماته   ) قال ابن عباس    : لا راد لقضائه ولا مغير لحكمه ولا خلف لوعده ، ( وهو السميع العليم   ) قيل : أراد بالكلمات القرآن لا مبدل له ، لا يزيد فيه المفترون ولا ينقصون . 

 ( وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض يضلوك عن سبيل الله    ) عن دين الله ، وذلك أن أكثر أهل الأرض كانوا على الضلالة ، وقيل : أراد  أنهم جادلوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين في أكل الميتة ،  وقالوا : أتأكلون ما تقتلون ولا تأكلون ما قتله الله عز وجل؟ فقال : ( وإن تطع أكثر من في الأرض   ) أي : وإن تطعهم في أكل الميتة يضلوك عن سبيل الله ، ( إن يتبعون إلا الظن   ) يريد أن دينهم الذي هم عليه ظن [ وهوى ] لم يأخذوه عن بصيرة ، ( وإن هم إلا يخرصون   ) يكذبون . 

 ( إن ربك هو أعلم من يضل عن سبيله   ) قيل : موضع " من " نصب بنزع حرف الصفة ، أي : بمن يضل ، وقال الزجاج    : موضعه رفع بالابتداء ، ولفظها لفظ الاستفهام ، والمعنى : إن ربك هو أعلم أي الناس من يضل عن سبيله ، ( وهو أعلم بالمهتدين   ) أخبر أنه أعلم بالفريقين الضالين والمعتدين فيجازي كلا بما يستحقه .
( فكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه إن كنتم بآياته مؤمنين   ( 118 ) ( وما  لكم ألا تأكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم إلا ما  اضطررتم إليه وإن كثيرا ليضلون بأهوائهم بغير علم إن ربك هو أعلم بالمعتدين    ( 119 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( فكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه   ) أي : كلوا مما ذبح على اسم الله ، ( إن كنتم بآياته مؤمنين   )   [ ص: 182 ] وذلك أنهم كانوا يحرمون أصنافا من النعم ويحلون الأموات ، فقيل لهم : أحلوا ما أحل الله وحرموا ما حرم الله . 

 ثم قال : ( وما لكم   ) يعني : أي شيء لكم ، ( ألا تأكلوا   ) وما يمنعكم من أن تأكلوا ( مما ذكر اسم الله عليه   ) من الذبائح ، ( وقد فصل لكم ما حرم عليكم   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  ويعقوب  وحفص    " فصل " و " حرم " بالفتح فيهما أي فصل الله ما حرمه عليكم ، لقوله ( اسم الله   ) وقرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأبو عمرو  بضم الفاء والحاء وكسر الصاد والراء على غير تسمية الفاعل ، لقوله ( ذكر   ) وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر    " فصل " بالفتح و " حرم " بالضم ، وأراد بتفصيل المحرمات ما ذكر في قوله تعالى " حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم   " ( المائدة ، 3 ) ، ( إلا ما اضطررتم إليه   ) من هذه الأشياء فإنه حلال لكم عند الاضطرار ، ( وإن كثيرا ليضلون   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  بضم الياء وكذلك قوله ( ليضلوا ) في سورة يونس ، لقوله تعالى : ( يضلوك عن سبيل الله   ) ، وقيل : أراد به عمرو بن لحي  فمن دونه من المشركين الذين اتخذوا البحائر والسوائب ، وقرأ الآخرون بالفتح لقوله : ( من يضل   ( بأهوائهم بغير علم   ) حين امتنعوا من أكل ما ذكر اسم الله عليه ودعوا إلى أكل الميتة ( إن ربك هو أعلم بالمعتدين   ) الذين يجاوزون الحلال إلى الحرام . 
( وذروا ظاهر الإثم وباطنه إن الذين يكسبون الإثم سيجزون بما كانوا يقترفون   ( 120 ) ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه وإنه لفسق وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم وإن أطعتموهم إنكم لمشركون   ( 121 ) ) 

 ( وذروا ظاهر الإثم وباطنه   ) يعني : الذنوب كلها لأنها لا تخلو من هذين الوجهين ، قال قتادة    : علانيته وسره ، وقال مجاهد    : ظاهر الإثم ما يعمله بالجوارح من الذنوب ، وباطنه ما ينويه ويقصده بقلبه كالمصر على الذنب القاصد له   . 

 وقال الكلبي    : ظاهره  الزنا وباطنه المخالة ، وأكثر المفسرين على أن ظاهر الإثم الإعلان بالزنا ،  وهم أصحاب الروايات ، وباطنه الاستسرار به ، وذلك أن العرب  كانوا يحبون الزنا فكان الشريف منهم يتشرف ، فيسر به ، وغير الشريف لا يبالي به فيظهره ، فحرمهما الله عز وجل ، وقال سعيد بن جبير    : ظاهر الإثم نكاح المحارم وباطنه الزنا   .   [ ص: 183 ] 

وقال ابن زيد    : ظاهر الإثم التجرد من الثياب والتعري في [ الطواف ] والباطن الزنا ، وروى حبان  عن الكلبي    : ظاهر الإثم طواف الرجال بالبيت نهارا عراة ، وباطنه طواف النساء بالليل عراة ، ( إن الذين يكسبون الإثم سيجزون   ) في الآخرة ، ( بما كانوا يقترفون   ) [ يكتسبون في الدنيا ] . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولا تأكلوا مما لم يذكر اسم الله عليه   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : الآية في تحريم الميتات وما في معناها من المنخنقة وغيرها . 

 وقال عطاء    : الآية في تحريم الذبائح التي كانوا يذبحونها على اسم الأصنام . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في ذبيحة المسلم إذا لم يذكر اسم الله عليها   : فذهب قوم إلى تحريمها سواء ترك التسمية عامدا أو ناسيا ، وهو قول ابن سيرين   والشعبي  ، واحتجوا بظاهر هذه الآية . 

 وذهب قوم إلى تحليلها ، يروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  وهو قول مالك   والشافعي  وأحمد  رضوان الله عليهم أجمعين . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه إن ترك التسمية عامدا لا يحل ، وإن تركها ناسيا يحل ، حكى  الخرقي  من أصحاب أحمد    : أن هذا مذهبه ، وهو قول الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي    . 

 من أباحها قال : المراد من الآية الميتات أو ما ذبح على غير اسم الله بدليل أنه قال : ( وإنه لفسق   ) والفسق في ذكر اسم غير الله كما قال في آخر السورة ( قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم   ) إلى قوله ( أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به   ) 

 واحتج من أباحها بما أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا يوسف بن موسى  ثنا أبو خالد الأحمر  قال سمعت  هشام بن عروة  يحدث عن أبيه عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، قالت : قالوا  : يا رسول الله إن هنا أقواما حديث عهدهم بشرك يأتونا بلحمان لا ندري  يذكرون اسم الله عليها أم لا؟ قال : اذكروا أنتم اسم الله وكلوا   " . 

 ولو كانت التسمية شرطا للإباحة لكان الشك في وجودها مانعا من أكلها كالشك في أصل [ الذبح ] .   [ ص: 184 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإن الشياطين ليوحون إلى أوليائهم ليجادلوكم   ) أراد أن الشياطين ليوسوسون إلى أوليائهم من المشركين ليجادلوكم ، وذلك أن المشركين قالوا : يا محمد  أخبرنا  عن الشاة إذا ماتت من قتلها؟ فقال : الله قتلها ، قالوا : أفتزعم أن ما  قتلت أنت وأصحابك حلال ، وما قتله الكلب والصقر حلال ، وما قتله الله حرام؟  فأنزل الله هذه الآية ، ( وإن أطعتموهم   ) في أكل الميتة ، ( إنكم لمشركون   ) قال الزجاج    : وفيه دليل على أن من أحل شيئا مما حرم الله أو حرم ما أحل الله فهو مشرك .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (149)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية122 إلى الاية125

( أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه وجعلنا له نورا يمشي به في الناس كمن مثله في الظلمات ليس بخارج منها كذلك زين للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون   ( 122 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( أومن كان ميتا فأحييناه   ) قرأ نافع    " ميتا " و ( لحم أخيه ميتا   ) ( الحجرات ، 12 ) و ( الأرض الميتة أحييناها   ) ( سورة يس ، 33 ) بالتشديد فيهن ، والآخرون بالتخفيف ( فأحييناه   ) أي : كان ضالا فهديناه ، كان ميتا بالكفر فأحييناه بالإيمان ، ( وجعلنا له نورا   ) يستضيء به ، ( يمشي به في الناس   ) على قصد السبيل ، قيل : النور هو الإسلام ، لقوله تعالى " يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور   " ( البقرة ، 257 ) ، وقال قتادة    : هو كتاب الله بينة من الله مع المؤمن ، بها يعمل وبها يأخذ وإليها ينتهي ، ( كمن مثله في الظلمات   ) المثل صلة ، أي : كمن هو في الظلمات ، ( ليس بخارج منها   ) يعني : من ظلمة الكفر . 

 قيل : نزلت هذه الآية في رجلين بأعيانهما ، ثم اختلفوا فيهما ، قال ابن عباس    : جعلنا له نورا ، يريد حمزة بن عبد المطلب  ، كمن مثله في الظلمات يريد أبا جهل بن هشام  ، وذلك أن أبا جهل  رمى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بفرث ، فأخبر حمزة بما فعل أبو جهل  وهو راجع من قنصه وبيده قوس ، وحمزة  لم يؤمن بعد ، فأقبل غضبان حتى علا أبا جهل  بالقوس وهو يتضرع إليه ، ويقول : يا أبا يعلى أما ترى ما جاء به؟ سفه عقولنا وسب آلهتنا وخالف آباءنا ، فقال حمزة    : ومن أسفه منكم؟ تعبدون الحجارة من دون الله ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا  عبده ورسوله ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 وقال الضحاك    : نزلت في  عمر بن الخطاب  وأبي جهل    .   [ ص: 185 ] 

 وقال عكرمة  والكلبي    : نزلت في  عمار بن ياسر  وأبي جهل    . 

 ( كذلك زين للكافرين ما كانوا يعملون   ) من الكفر والمعصية ، قال ابن عباس    : يريد زين لهم الشيطان عبادة الأصنام .
( وكذلك جعلنا في كل قرية أكابر مجرميها ليمكروا فيها وما يمكرون إلا بأنفسهم وما يشعرون   ( 123 ) وإذا  جاءتهم آية قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله الله أعلم حيث  يجعل رسالته سيصيب الذين أجرموا صغار عند الله وعذاب شديد بما كانوا يمكرون    ( 124 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وكذلك جعلنا في كل قرية أكابر مجرميها   ) أي : كما أن فساق مكة  أكابرها  ، كذلك جعلنا فساق كل [ قرية ] أكابرها ، أي : عظماءها ، جمع أكبر ، مثل  أفضل وأفاضل ، وأسود وأساود ، وذلك سنة الله تعالى أنه جعل في كل قرية  أتباع الرسل ضعفاءهم ، كما قال في قصة نوح  عليه السلام : ( أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون   ) ( الشعراء ، 111 ) ، وجعل فساقهم أكابرهم ، ( ليمكروا فيها   ) وذلك أنهم أجلسوا على كل طريق من طرق مكة  أربعة نفر ليصرفوا الناس عن الإيمان بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقولون لكل من يقدم : إياك وهذا الرجل فإنه كاهن ساحر كذاب . ( وما يمكرون إلا بأنفسهم   ) لأن وبال مكرهم يعود عليهم ( وما يشعرون   ) أنه كذلك . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا جاءتهم آية قالوا لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله   ) يعني : مثل ما أوتي رسل الله من النبوة ، وذلك أن الوليد بن المغيرة  قال : لو كانت النبوة حقا لكنت أولى بها منك ، لأني أكبر منك سنا وأكثر منك مالا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في أبي جهل  ، وذلك أنه قال : زاحمنا بنو عبد مناف  في  الشرف حتى إنا صرنا كفرسي رهان ، قالوا : منا نبي يوحى إليه ، والله لا  نؤمن به ولا نتبعه أبدا إلا أن يأتينا وحي كما يأتيه ، فأنزل الله عز وجل :  ( وإذا جاءتهم   ) حجة على صدق محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا : يعني أبا جهل  ، ( لن نؤمن حتى نؤتى مثل ما أوتي رسل الله   ) يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم .   [ ص: 186 ] 

 ثم قال الله تعالى : ( الله أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وحفص  رسالته على التوحيد ، وقرأ الآخرون رسالاته بالجمع ، يعني : " الله أعلم بمن هو أحق بالرسالة " . ( سيصيب الذين أجرموا صغار   ) ذل وهوان ( عند الله   ) أي : من عند الله ، ( وعذاب شديد بما كانوا يمكرون   ) قيل : صغار في الدنيا وعذاب شديد في الآخرة .
( فمن  يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا  كأنما يصعد في السماء كذلك يجعل الله الرجس على الذين لا يؤمنون   ( 125 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( فمن يرد الله أن يهديه يشرح صدره للإسلام   ) أي : يفتح قلبه وينوره حتى يقبل الإسلام ، ولما نزلت هذه الآية سئل  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن شرح الصدر ، فقال : " نور يقذفه الله في  قلب المؤمن فينشرح له وينفسح " ، قيل : فهل لذلك [ أمارة؟ ] قال : " نعم ،  الإنابة إلى دار الخلود والتجافي عن دار الغرور والاستعداد للموت قبل نزول  الموت   " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ومن يرد أن يضله يجعل صدره ضيقا   ) قرأ ابن كثير    " ضيقا " بالتخفيف هاهنا وفي الفرقان ، والباقون بالتشديد ، وهما لغتان مثل : هين وهين ولين ولين ، ( حرجا ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وأبو بكر  بكسر الراء والباقون بفتحها ، وهما لغتان أيضا مثل : الدنف والدنف ، وقال  سيبويه  الحرج  بالفتح : المصدر [ كالطلب ، ومعناه ذا حرج ] وبالكسر الاسم ، وهو أشد  الضيق ، يعني : يجعل قلبه ضيقا حتى لا يدخله الإيمان ، وقال الكلبي    : ليس للخير فيه منفذ . وقال ابن عباس    : إذا سمع ذكر الله اشمأز قلبه ، وإذا ذكر شيئا من عبادة الأصنام ارتاح إلى ذلك . 

وقرأ  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه هذه الآية ، فسأل أعرابيا من كنانة : ما الحرجة فيكم؟ قال :  الحرجة فينا الشجرة تكون بين الأشجار التي لا تصل إليها راعية ولا وحشية  ولا شيء ، فقال عمر رضي الله عنه : كذلك قلب المنافق لا يصل إليه شيء من  الخير   .   [ ص: 187 ]   ( كأنما يصعد في السماء   ) قرأ ابن كثير    : " يصعد " ، بالتخفيف ، وقرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم     " يصاعد " بالألف ، أي يتصاعد ، وقرأ الآخرون ( يصعد ) بتشديد الصاد  والعين ، أي : يتصعد ، يعني : يشق عليه الإيمان كما يشق عليه صعود السماء ،  وأصل الصعود المشقة ، ومنه قوله تعالى ( سأرهقه صعودا   ) أي : عقبة شاقة ، ( كذلك يجعل الله الرجس على الذين لا يؤمنون   ) قال ابن عباس    : الرجس هو الشيطان ، أي : يسلط عليه ، وقال الكلبي    : هو المأثم ، وقال مجاهد    : الرجس ما لا خير فيه . وقال عطاء    : الرجس العذاب مثل الرجس . وقيل : هو النجس . روي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا دخل الخلاء قال : " [ اللهم إني ] أعوذ بك من الرجس والنجس   " . وقال الزجاج    : الرجس اللعنة في الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (150)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية126 إلى الاية134


( وهذا صراط ربك مستقيما قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يذكرون   ( 126 ) لهم دار السلام عند ربهم وهو وليهم بما كانوا يعملون   ( 127 ) ويوم  يحشرهم جميعا يا معشر الجن قد استكثرتم من الإنس وقال أولياؤهم من الإنس  ربنا استمتع بعضنا ببعض وبلغنا أجلنا الذي أجلت لنا قال النار مثواكم  خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله إن ربك حكيم عليم   ( 128 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وهذا صراط ربك مستقيما   ) [ أي : هذا الذي بينا ، وقيل هذا الذي أنت عليه يا محمد  طريق ربك ودينه الذي ارتضاه لنفسه مستقيما ] لا عوج فيه وهو الإسلام . ( قد فصلنا الآيات لقوم يذكرون   ) 

 ( لهم دار السلام عند ربهم    ) يعني : الجنة : قال أكثر المفسرين : السلام هو الله وداره الجنة ، وقيل  : السلام هو السلامة ، [ أي : لهم دار السلامة ] من الآفات ، وهي الجنة .  وسميت دار السلام لأن كل من دخلها سلم من البلايا والرزايا .   [ ص: 188 ] 

 وقيل : سميت بذلك لأن جميع حالاتها مقرونة بالسلام ، يقال في الابتداء : ( ادخلوها بسلام آمنين   ) ( الحجر ، 46 ) ، ( والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم   ) ( الرعد ، 23 ) ، وقال : ( لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تأثيما إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما   ) ( الواقعة ، 26 ) ، وقال : ( تحيتهم فيها سلام   ) ( إبراهيم ، 23 ( سلام قولا من رب رحيم   ) ( يس ، 58 ) . ( وهو وليهم بما كانوا يعملون   ) قال [ الحسين ] بن الفضل    : يتولاهم في الدنيا بالتوفيق وفي الآخرة بالجزاء . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويوم يحشرهم   ) قرأ حفص    : ( يحشرهم   ) بالياء ، ( جميعا   ) يعني : الجن والإنس يجمعهم في موقف القيامة فيقول : ( يا معشر الجن   ) والمراد بالجن : الشياطين ، ( قد استكثرتم من الإنس   ) أي : استكثرتم من الإنس بالإضلال والإغواء أي : أضللتم كثيرا ، ( وقال أولياؤهم من الإنس   ) يعني : أولياء الشياطين الذي أطاعوهم من الإنس ، ( ربنا استمتع بعضنا ببعض   ) 

 قال الكلبي : استمتاع الإنس بالجن هو أن الرجل كان إذا سافر ونزل بأرض قفر وخاف على نفسه من الجن قال : أعوذ بسيد هذا الوادي من سفهاء قومه ، فيبيت في جوارهم . 

 وأما استمتاع الجن بالإنس   : هو أنهم قالوا قد سدنا الإنس مع الجن ، حتى عاذوا بنا فيزدادون شرفا في قومهم وعظما في أنفسهم ، وهذا كقوله تعالى ( وأنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا   ) ( الجن ، 6 ) . 

 وقيل : استمتاع الإنس بالجن ما كانوا يلقون إليهم من الأراجيف والسحر  والكهانة وتزيينهم لهم الأمور التي يهوونها ، وتسهيل سبيلها عليهم ،  واستمتاع الجن بالإنس طاعة الإنس لهم فيما يزينون لهم من الضلالة والمعاصي .  

 قال محمد بن كعب    : هو طاعة بعضهم بعضا وموافقة بعضهم [ لبعض ] . 

 ( وبلغنا أجلنا الذي أجلت لنا   ) يعني : القيامة والبعث ، ( قال   ) الله تعالى ( النار مثواكم   ) مقامكم ، ( خالدين فيها إلا ما شاء الله   ) 

 اختلفوا في هذا الاستثناء كما اختلفوا في قوله : ( خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض إلا ما شاء ربك   ) ( هود ، 107 ) .   [ ص: 189 ] 

 قيل : أراد إلا قدر مدة ما بين بعثهم إلى دخولهم جهنم ، يعني : هم خالدون في النار إلا هذا المقدار . 

 وقيل : الاستثناء يرجع إلى العذاب ، وهو قوله ( النار مثواكم   ) أي : خالدين في النار سوى ما شاء الله من أنواع العذاب . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : الاستثناء يرجع إلى قوم سبق فيهم علم الله أنهم يسلمون فيخرجون من النار ، و " ما " بمعنى " من " على هذا التأويل ، ( إن ربك حكيم عليم   ) قيل : عليم بالذي استثناه وبما في قلوبهم من البر والتقوى .
( وكذلك نولي بعض الظالمين بعضا بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 129 ) يا  معشر الجن والإنس ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يقصون عليكم آياتي وينذرونكم لقاء  يومكم هذا قالوا شهدنا على أنفسنا وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا وشهدوا على أنفسهم  أنهم كانوا كافرين   ( 130 ) ) 

 ( وكذلك نولي بعض الظالمين بعضا بما كانوا يكسبون    ) [ قيل : أي ] كما خذلنا عصاة الجن والإنس حتى استمتع بعضهم ببعض نولي  بعض الظالمين بعضا ، أي : نسلط بعضهم على بعض ، فنأخذ من الظالم بالظالم ،  كما جاء : " من أعان ظالما سلطه الله عليه " . 

 وقال قتادة    : نجعل بعضهم أولياء بعض ، فالمؤمن ولي المؤمن [ أين كان ] والكافر ولي الكافر حيث كان . وروي عن معمر  عن قتادة     : نتبع بعضهم بعضا في النار ، من الموالاة ، وقيل : معناه نولي ظلمة  الإنس ظلمة الجن ، ونولي ظلمة الجن ظلمة الإنس ، أي : نكل بعضهم إلى بعض ،  كقوله تعالى : ( نوله ما تولى   ) ( النساء ، 115 ) ، وروى الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في تفسيرها هو : أن الله تعالى إذا أراد بقوم خيرا ولى أمرهم خيارهم ، وإذا أراد بقوم شرا ولى أمرهم شرارهم   . 18   [ ص: 190 ] 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا معشر الجن والإنس ألم يأتكم رسل منكم   ) اختلفوا في أن الجن هل أرسل إليهم منهم رسول ؟ فسئل الضحاك  عنه ، فقال : بلى ألم تسمع الله يقول ( ألم يأتكم رسل منكم   ) يعني بذلك رسلا من الإنس ورسلا من الجن . قال الكلبي    : كانت الرسل من قبل أن يبعث محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يبعثون إلى الجن وإلى الإنس جميعا   . 

قال مجاهد    : الرسل من الإنس ، والنذر من الجن ، ثم قرأ ( ولوا إلى قومهم منذرين   ) ( الأحقاف ، 29 ) ، وهم قوم يسمعون كلام الرسل فيبلغون الجن ما سمعوا ، وليس للجن رسل ، فعلى هذا قوله " رسل منكم   " ينصرف إلى أحد الصنفين وهم الإنس ، كما قال تعالى : ( يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان   ) ( الرحمن ، 22 ) وإنما يخرج من الملح دون العذب ، قال : ( وجعل القمر فيهن نورا   ) ( نوح ، 16 ) ، وإنما هو في سماء واحدة . 

 ( يقصون عليكم   ) أي : يقرءون عليكم ، ( آياتي   ) كتبي ( وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا   ) وهو يوم القيامة ، ( قالوا شهدنا على أنفسنا   ) أنهم قد بلغوا ، قال مقاتل    : وذلك حين شهدت عليهم جوارحهم بالشرك والكفر . قال الله - عز وجل - : ( وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا   ) حتى لم يؤمنوا ، ( وشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين   ) .
( ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها غافلون   ( 131 ) ( ولكل درجات مما عملوا وما ربك بغافل عما يعملون   ( 132 ) وربك الغني ذو الرحمة إن يشأ يذهبكم ويستخلف من بعدكم ما يشاء كما أنشأكم من ذرية قوم آخرين   ( 133 ) إن ما توعدون لآت وما أنتم بمعجزين   ( 134 ) ) 

 ( ذلك أن لم يكن ربك مهلك القرى بظلم    ) أي : ذلك الذي قصصنا عليك من أمر الرسل وعذاب من كذبهم ، لأنه لم يكن  ربك مهلك القرى بظلم ، أي : لم يكن مهلكهم بظلم أي : بشرك من أشرك ، ( وأهلها غافلون   ) لم ينذروا حتى نبعث إليهم رسلا ينذرونهم . 

 وقال الكلبي    : لم يهلكهم بذنوبهم من قبل أن يأتيهم الرسل . 

 وقيل : معناه لم يكن ليهلكهم دون التنبيه والتذكير بالرسل فيكون قد ظلمهم ، وذلك أن الله   [ ص: 191 ] تعالى  أجرى السنة أن لا يأخذ أحدا إلا بعد وجود الذنب ، وإنما يكون مذنبا إذا  أمر فلم يأتمر ونهي فلم ينته ، يكون ذلك بعد إنذار الرسل . 

 ( ولكل درجات مما عملوا   ) يعني في الثواب والعقاب على قدر أعمالهم في الدنيا ، فمنهم من هو أشد عذابا ومنهم من هو أجزل ثوابا ، ( وما ربك بغافل عما يعملون   ) قرأ ابن عامر  تعملون بالتاء والباقون بالياء . 

 ( وربك الغني   ) عن خلقه ، ( ذو الرحمة   ) قال ابن عباس    : ذو الرحمة بأوليائه وأهل طاعته ، وقال الكلبي    : بخلقه ذو التجاوز . ( إن يشأ يذهبكم   ) يهلككم ، وعيد لأهل مكة ،    ( ويستخلف   ) يخلق وينشئ ، ( من بعدكم ما يشاء   ) خلقا غيركم أمثل وأطوع ، ( كما أنشأكم من ذرية قوم آخرين   ) أي : آبائهم الماضين قرنا بعد قرن . 

 ( إن ما توعدون   ) أي : ما توعدون من مجيء الساعة والحشر ، ( لآت   ) كائن ، ( وما أنتم بمعجزين   ) أي : بفائتين ، يعني : يدرككم الموت حيث ما كنتم .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (151)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية135 إلى الاية141

( قل يا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل فسوف تعلمون من تكون له عاقبة الدار إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   ( 135 ) وجعلوا  لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيبا فقالوا هذا لله بزعمهم وهذا لشركائنا  فما كان لشركائهم فلا يصل إلى الله وما كان لله فهو يصل إلى شركائهم ساء  ما يحكمون   ( 136 ) وكذلك زين لكثير من المشركين قتل أولادهم شركاؤهم ليردوهم وليلبسوا عليهم دينهم ولو شاء الله ما فعلوه فذرهم وما يفترون   ( 137 ) ) 

 ( قل   ) يا محمد    ( يا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم   ) قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    ( مكاناتكم ) بالجمع حيث كان أي : على تمكنكم ، قال عطاء    : على حالاتكم التي أنتم عليها . قال الزجاج    : اعملوا على ما أنتم عليه . يقال للرجل إذا أمر أن يثبت على حالة : على مكانتك يا فلان ، أي : اثبت على ما أنت   [ ص: 192 ] عليه ، وهذا أمر وعيد على المبالغة يقول : قل لهم : اعملوا على ما أنتم عاملون ، ( إني عامل   ) ما أمرني به ربي - عز وجل - ، ( فسوف تعلمون من تكون له عاقبة الدار   ) أي : الجنة ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : يكون بالياء هنا وفي القصص ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لتأنيث العاقبة ، ( إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   ) قال ابن عباس    : معناه لا يسعد من كفر بي وأشرك . قال الضحاك    : لا يفوز . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( وجعلوا لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيبا    ) الآية ، كان المشركون يجعلون لله من حروثهم وأنعامهم وثمارهم وسائر  أموالهم نصيبا ، وللأوثان نصيبا فما جعلوه لله صرفوه إلى الضيفان والمساكين  ، وما جعلوه للأصنام أنفقوه على الأصنام وخدمها ، فإن سقط شيء مما جعلوه  لله تعالى في نصيب الأوثان تركوه وقالوا : إن الله غني عن هذا ، وإن سقط  شيء من نصيب الأصنام فيما جعلوه لله ردوه إلى الأوثان ، وقالوا : إنها  محتاجة ، وكان إذا هلك أو انتقص شيء مما جعلوه لله لم يبالوا به ، وإذا هلك  أو انتقص شيء مما جعلوا للأصنام جبروه بما جعلوه لله ، فذلك قوله تعالى ( وجعلوا لله مما ذرأ   ) خلق ( من الحرث والأنعام نصيبا   ) وفيه اختصار مجازه : وجعلوا لله نصيبا ولشركائهم نصيبا . 

 ( فقالوا هذا لله بزعمهم   ) قرأ الكسائي    ( بزعمهم ) بضم الزاي ، والباقون بفتحها ، وهما لغتان ، وهو القول من غير حقيقة ، ( وهذا لشركائنا   ) يعني الأوثان ، ( فما كان لشركائهم فلا يصل إلى الله وما كان لله فهو يصل إلى شركائهم   ) ومعناه : ما قلنا أنهم كانوا يتمون ما جعلوه للأوثان مما جعلوه لله ، ولا يتمون ما جعلوه لله مما جعلوه للأوثان . وقال قتادة  كانوا إذا أصابتهم سنة استعانوا بما جزءوا لله وأكلوا منه ووفروا ما جزءوا لشركائهم ولم يأكلوا منه شيئا ( ساء ما يحكمون   ) أي : بئس ما يصنعون . 

 ( وكذلك زين لكثير من المشركين   ) أي : كما زين لهم تحريم الحرث والأنعام كذلك زين لكثير من المشركين ، ( قتل أولادهم شركاؤهم   ) قال مجاهد  شركاؤهم  ، أي : شياطينهم زينوا وحسنوا لهم وأد البنات خيفة العيلة ، سميت الشياطين  شركاء لأنهم أطاعوهم في معصية الله وأضيف الشركاء إليهم لأنهم اتخذوها . 

 وقال الكلبي    : شركاؤهم : سدنة آلهتهم الذين كانوا يزينون للكفار قتل الأولاد ، فكان الرجل   [ ص: 193 ] منهم يحلف لئن ولد له كذا غلام لينحرن أحدهم كما حلف عبد المطلب  على ابنه عبد الله    . 

 وقرأ ابن عامر    : "  زين " بضم الزاي وكسر الياء ، " قتل " رفع " أولادهم " نصب ، " شركائهم "  بالخفض على التقديم ، كأنه قال : زين لكثير من المشركين قتل شركائهم  أولادهم ، فصل بين الفعل وفاعله بالمفعول به ، وهم الأولاد ، كما قال  الشاعر : 


**فزججته متمكنا زج القلوص أبي مزاده* *

 أي : زج أبي مزادة القلوص ، فأضيف الفعل وهو القتل إلى الشركاء ، وإن لم  يتولوا ذلك لأنهم هم الذين زينوا ذلك ودعوا إليه ، فكأنهم فعلوه . قوله -  عز وجل - ( ليردوهم   ) ليهلكوهم ، ( وليلبسوا عليهم   ) ليخلطوا عليهم ، ( دينهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : ليدخلوا عليهم الشك في دينهم ، وكانوا على دين إسماعيل  فرجعوا عنه بلبس الشيطان ، ( ولو شاء الله ما فعلوه   ) أي : لو شاء الله لعصمهم حتى ما فعلوا ذلك من تحريم الحرث والأنعام وقتل الأولاد ، ( فذرهم   ) يا محمد  ، ( وما يفترون   ) يختلقون من الكذب ، فإن الله تعالى لهم بالمرصاد .
( وقالوا هذه أنعام وحرث حجر لا يطعمها إلا من نشاء بزعمهم وأنعام  حرمت ظهورها وأنعام لا يذكرون اسم الله عليها افتراء عليه سيجزيهم بما  كانوا يفترون ( 138 ) وقالوا ما في بطون هذه الأنعام خالصة لذكورنا ومحرم  على أزواجنا وإن يكن ميتة فهم فيه شركاء سيجزيهم وصفهم إنه حكيم عليم   ( 139 ) ) 

 ( وقالوا   ) يعني : المشركين ، ( هذه أنعام وحرث حجر   ) أي حرام ، يعني : ما جعلوا لله ولآلهتهم من الحرث والأنعام على ما مضى ذكره . وقال مجاهد    : يعني بالأنعام البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام ، ( لا يطعمها إلا من نشاء بزعمهم   ) يعنون الرجال دون النساء ، ( وأنعام حرمت ظهورها   ) يعني الحوامي كانوا لا يركبونها ، ( وأنعام لا يذكرون اسم الله عليها   ) أي : يذبحونها باسم الأصنام لا باسم الله ، وقال أبو وائل     : معناه لا يحجون عليها ولا يركبونها لفعل الخير ، لأنه لما جرت العادة  بذكر اسم الله على فعل الخير عبر بذكر الله تعالى عن فعل الخير . ( افتراء عليه   ) يعني : أنهم يفعلون ذلك ويزعمون أن الله أمرهم به افتراء عليه ( سيجزيهم بما كانوا يفترون   ) 

 ( وقالوا ما في بطون هذه الأنعام خالصة لذكورنا ومحرم على أزواجنا   ) أي : نسائنا . قال   [ ص: 194 ] ابن عباس  وقتادة   والشعبي     : أراد أجنة البحائر والسوائب ، فما ولد منها حيا فهو خالص للرجال دون  النساء ، وما ولد ميتا أكله الرجال والنساء جميعا ، وأدخل الهاء في ال "  خالصة " للتأكيد كالخاصة والعامة ، كقولهم : نسابة وعلامة ، وقال الفراء    : أدخلت الهاء لتأنيث الأنعام لأن ما في بطونها مثلها فأنثت بتأنيثها . وقال الكسائي    : خالص وخالصة واحد ، مثل وعظ وموعظة . 

 ( وإن يكن ميتة   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر    " تكن " بالتاء ( ميتة   ) رفع ، ذكر الفعل بعلامة التأنيث ، لأن الميتة في اللفظ مؤنثة . وقرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    " تكن " بالتاء ( ميتة ) نصب ، أي : وإن تكن الأجنة ميتة ، وقرأ ابن كثير     : ( وإن يكن ) بالياء ( ميتة ) رفع ، لأن المراد بالميتة الميت ، أي :  وإن يقع ما في البطون ميتا ، وقرأ الآخرون ( وإن يكن ) بالياء ( ميتة ) نصب  ، رده إلى ( ما ) أي : وإن يكن ما في البطون ميتة ، يدل عليه أنه قال ( فهم فيه شركاء   ) ولم يقل فيها ، وأراد أن الرجال والنساء فيه شركاء ، ( سيجزيهم وصفهم   ) أي : بوصفهم ، أو على وصفهم الكذب على الله تعالى ( إنه حكيم عليم   ) .
( قد خسر الذين قتلوا أولادهم سفها بغير علم وحرموا ما رزقهم الله افتراء على الله قد ضلوا وما كانوا مهتدين   ( 140 ) وهو الذي أنشأ جنات معروشات وغير معروشات والنخل  والزرع مختلفا أكله والزيتون والرمان متشابها وغير متشابه كلوا من ثمره  إذا أثمر وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده ولا تسرفوا إنه لا يحب المسرفين   ( 141 ) ) 

 ( قد خسر الذين قتلوا أولادهم   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وابن كثير    " قتلوا " بتشديد التاء على التكثير ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف . ( سفها   ) جهلا . ( بغير علم   ) نزلت في ربيعة  ومضر  وبعض العرب  من غيرهم ، كانوا يدفنون البنات أحياء مخافة السبي والفقر ، وكان بنو كنانة  لا يفعلون ذلك . 

 ( وحرموا ما رزقهم الله   ) يعني : البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام ، ( افتراء على الله   ) حيث قالوا : إن الله أمرهم بها ، ( قد ضلوا وما كانوا مهتدين   )   [ ص: 195 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( وهو الذي أنشأ   ) ابتدع . ( جنات   ) بساتين ، ( معروشات وغير معروشات   ) أي : مسموكات مرفوعات وغير مرفوعات ، وقال ابن عباس     : معروشات : ما انبسط على وجه الأرض وانتشر مما يعرش ، مثل : الكرم  والقرع والبطيخ وغيرها ، وغير معروشات : ما قام على ساق وبسق ، مثل النخل  والزرع وسائر الأشجار   . 

 وقال الضحاك    : كلاهما ، الكرم خاصة ، منها ما عرش ومنها ما لم يعرش . 

 ( والنخل والزرع   ) أي : وأنشأ النخل والزرع ، ( مختلفا أكله   ) ثمره وطعمه منها الحلو والحامض والجيد والرديء ، ( والزيتون والرمان متشابها   ) في المنظر ، ( وغير متشابه   ) في المطعم مثل الرمانتين لونهما واحد وطعمهما مختلف ، ( كلوا من ثمره إذا أثمر   ) هذا أمر إباحة . 

 ( وآتوا حقه يوم حصاده   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  وابن عامر  وعاصم    ( حصاده   ) بفتح الحاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها ومعناهما واحد ، كالصرام والصرام والجزاز والجزاز . 

 واختلفوا في هذا الحق : فقال ابن عباس   وطاوس  والحسن   وجابر بن زيد   وسعيد بن المسيب    : إنها الزكاة المفروضة من العشر ونصف العشر . 

 وقال علي بن الحسين   وعطاء  ومجاهد  وحماد  والحكم    : هو حق في المال سوى الزكاة ، أمر بإتيانه ، لأن الآية مكية وفرضت الزكاة بالمدينة . 

 قال إبراهيم    : هو الضغث . وقال الربيع    : لقاط السنبل . 

 وقال مجاهد    : كانوا يعلقون العذق عند الصرام فيأكل منه من مر . 

 وقال يزيد بن الأصم    : كان أهل المدينة  إذا صرموا يجيئون بالعذق فيعلقونه في جانب المسجد ، فيجيء المسكين فيضربه بعصاه فيسقط منه فيأخذه . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : كان هذا حقا يؤمر بإتيانه في ابتداء الإسلام فصار منسوخا بإيجاب العشر . 

 وقال مقسم  عن ابن عباس    : نسخت الزكاة كل نفقة في القرآن   . 

 ( ولا تسرفوا إنه لا يحب المسرفين   ) قيل : أراد بالإسراف إعطاء الكل . قال ابن عباس  في رواية الكلبي    : إن  ثابت بن قيس بن شماس  صرم خمسمائة نخلة وقسمها في يوم واحد ولم يترك لأهله شيئا ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - هذه الآية .   [ ص: 196 ] 

 قال  السدي    : لا تسرفوا أي لا تعطوا أموالكم فتقعدوا فقراء . قال الزجاج    : على هذا إذا أعطى الإنسان كل ماله ولم يوصل إلى عياله شيئا فقد أسرف ، لأنه قد جاء في الخبر " ابدأ بمن تعول   " . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : معناه لا تمنعوا الصدقة . فتأويل الآية على هذا : لا تتجاوز الحد في البخل والإمساك حتى تمنعوا الواجب من الصدقة . 

 وقال مقاتل    : لا تشركوا الأصنام في الحرث والأنعام . 

 وقال الزهري    : لا تنفقوا في المعصية ، وقال مجاهد     : الإسراف ما قصرت به عن حق الله - عز وجل - ، وقال : لو كان أبو قبيس  ذهبا لرجل فأنفقه في طاعة الله لم يكن مسرفا ولو أنفق درهما أو مدا في  معصية الله كان مسرفا   . وقال إياس بن معاوية    : ما جاوزت به أمر الله فهو سرف وإسراف   . وروى ابن وهب  عن أبي زيد    . قال : الخطاب للسلاطين ، يقول : لا تأخذوا فوق حقكم .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (152)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية142 إلى الاية146


( ومن الأنعام حمولة وفرشا كلوا مما رزقكم الله ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين   ( 142 ) ( ثمانية  أزواج من الضأن اثنين ومن المعز اثنين قل آلذكرين حرم أم الأنثيين أما  اشتملت عليه أرحام الأنثيين نبئوني بعلم إن كنتم صادقين   ( 143 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن الأنعام   ) أي : وأنشأ من الأنعام ، ( حمولة   ) وهي كل ما يحمل عليها من الإبل ، ( وفرشا   ) وهي الصغار من الإبل التي لا تحمل . ( كلوا مما رزقكم الله ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان   ) لا تسلكوا طريقه وآثاره في تحريم الحرث والأنعام ، ( إنه لكم عدو مبين   ) 

 ثم بين الحمولة والفرش فقال : ( ثمانية أزواج   ) نصبها على البدل من الحمولة والفرش ، أي : وأنشأ من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج أصناف ، ( من الضأن اثنين   ) أي : الذكر والأنثى ، فالذكر زوج والأنثى زوج ، والعرب  تسمي  الواحد زوجا إذا كان لا ينفك عن الآخر ، والضأن النعاج ، وهي ذوات الصوف  من الغنم ، والواحد ضائن والأنثى ضائنة ، والجمع ضوائن ، ( ومن المعز اثنين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأهل البصرة    " من المعز " بفتح العين ، والباقون بسكونها ، والمعز والمعزى جمع لا   [ ص: 197 ] واحد له من لفظه ، وهي ذوات الشعر من الغنم ، وجمع الماعز معيز ، وجمع الماعزة مواعز ، ( قل   ) يا محمد    ( آلذكرين حرم   ) الله عليكم ، يعني ذكر الضأن والمعز ، ( أم الأنثيين   ) يعني أنثى الضأن والمعز ، ( أما اشتملت عليه أرحام الأنثيين   ) منهما ، فإنها لا تشتمل إلا على ذكر أو أنثى ، ( نبئوني   ) أخبروني ( بعلم   ) قال الزجاج : فسروا ما حرمتم بعلم ، ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) أن الله تعالى حرم ذلك .
( ومن  الإبل اثنين ومن البقر اثنين قل آلذكرين حرم أم الأنثيين أما اشتملت عليه  أرحام الأنثيين أم كنتم شهداء إذ وصاكم الله بهذا فمن أظلم ممن افترى على  الله كذبا ليضل الناس بغير علم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ( 144 ) قل  لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما  مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ  ولا عاد فإن ربك غفور رحيم   ( 145 ) ) 

 ( ومن الإبل اثنين ومن البقر اثنين قل آلذكرين حرم أم الأنثيين أما اشتملت عليه أرحام الأنثيين    ) وذلك أنهم كانوا يقولون : هذه أنعام وحرث حجر ، وقالوا : ما في بطون  هذه الأنعام خالصة لذكورنا ومحرم على أزواجنا ، وحرموا البحيرة والسائبة  والوصيلة والحام ، وكانوا يحرمون بعضها على الرجال والنساء ، وبعضها على  النساء دون الرجال ، فلما قام الإسلام وثبتت الأحكام جادلوا النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ، وكان خطيبهم مالك بن عوف أبو الأحوص الجشمي  ، فقال : يا محمد  بلغنا  أنك تحرم أشياء مما كان آباؤنا يفعلونه ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : " إنكم قد حرمتم أصنافا من الغنم على غير أصل ، وإنما خلق  الله هذه الأزواج الثمانية للأكل والانتفاع بها ، فمن أين جاء هذا التحريم؟  من قبل الذكر أم من قبل الأنثى " ؟ فسكت مالك بن عوف  وتحير  فلم يتكلم . فلو قال جاء التحريم بسبب الذكور وجب أن يحرم جميع الذكور ،  وإن قال بسبب الأنوثة وجب أن يحرم جميع الإناث ، وإن كان باشتمال الرحم  عليه فينبغي أن يحرم الكل ، لأن الرحم لا يشتمل إلا على ذكر أو أنثى ، فأما  تخصيص التحريم بالولد الخامس أو السابع أو البعض دون البعض فمن أين؟ .   [ ص: 198 ] 

 ويروى أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لمالك    : " يا مالك    : ما لك لا تتكلم؟ قال له مالك    : بل تكلم وأسمع منك " . 

 ( أم كنتم شهداء   ) حضورا ( إذ وصاكم الله بهذا فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا ليضل الناس بغير علم   ) قيل : أراد به عمرو بن لحي  ومن جاء بعده على طريقته ، ( إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) 

 ثم بين أن التحريم والتحليل يكون بالوحي والتنزيل ، فقال : ( قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما   ) وروي أنهم قالوا : فما المحرم إذا فنزل : ( قل   ) يا محمد    ( لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما   ) أي : شيئا محرما ، ( على طاعم يطعمه   ) آكل يأكله ، ( إلا أن يكون ميتة   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر    " تكون " بالتاء ، ( ميتة ) رفع أي : إلا أن تقع ميتة ، وقرأ ابن كثير  وحمزة     " تكون " بالتاء ، ( ميتة ) نصب على تقدير اسم مؤنث ، أي : إلا أن تكون  النفس ، أو : الجثة ميتة ، وقرأ الباقون " يكون " بالياء " ميتة " نصب ،  يعني إلا أن يكون المطعوم ميتة ، ( أو دما مسفوحا   ) أي : مهراقا سائلا قال ابن عباس     : يريد ما خرج من الحيوان ، وهن أحياء وما خرج من الأرواح وما يخرج من  الأوداج عند الذبح ، ولا يدخل فيه الكبد والطحال ، لأنهما جامدان ، وقد جاء  الشرع بإباحتهما ، ولا ما اختلط باللحم من الدم ، لأنه غير سائل . 

قال عمران بن حدير    : سألت أبا مجلز  عما يختلط باللحم من الدم ، وعن القدر يرى فيها حمرة الدم؟ فقال : لا بأس به ، إنما نهى عن الدم المسفوح   . 

وقال إبراهيم    : لا بأس بالدم في عرق أو مخ ، إلا المسفوح الذي تعمد ذلك ، وقال عكرمة    : لولا هذه الآية لاتبع المسلمون من العروق ما يتبع اليهود . 

 ( أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس   ) حرام ، ( أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به   ) وهو ما ذبح على غير اسم الله تعالى . فذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن التحريم مقصور على هذه الأشياء . يروى ذلك عن عائشة   وابن عباس  قالوا : ويدخل في الميتة : المنخنقة والموقوذة ، وما ذكر في أول سورة المائدة . 

 وأكثر العلماء على أن التحريم لا يختص بهذه الأشياء ، والمحرم بنص الكتاب ما ذكر هنا .   [ ص: 199 ] 

 ذلك معنى قوله تعالى : " قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إلي محرما   " ، وقد حرمت السنة أشياء يجب القول بها . 

 منها : ما أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ثنا عبد الغافر بن محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، قال ثنا  عبيد الله بن معاذ العنبري  أخبرنا أبي أنا شعبة  عن الحكم  عن  ميمون بن مهران  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : " نهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن كل ذي ناب من السباع ، وكل ذي مخلب من الطير   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ثنا زاهر بن أحمد  ثنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ثنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن إسماعيل بن أبي حكيم  عن عبيدة بن سفيان الحضرمي  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أكل كل ذي ناب من السباع حرام   " . 

 والأصل عند  الشافعي    : أن ما لم يرد فيه نص تحريم أو تحليل ، فإن كان مما أمر الشرع بقتله - كما قال : " خمس فواسق يقتلن في الحل والحرم   " أو نهى عن قتله ، كما روي أنه نهى عن قتل النحلة والنملة   - فهو حرام ، وما سوى ذلك فالمرجع فيه إلى الأغلب من عادات العرب  ، فما يأكله الأغلب منهم فهو حلال ، وما لا يأكله الأغلب منهم فهو حرام ، لأن الله تعالى خاطبهم بقوله : ( قل أحل لكم الطيبات   ) ، فثبت أن ما استطابوه فهو حلال . 

 ( فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن ربك غفور رحيم   ) أباح أكل هذه المحرمات عند الاضطرار في غير العدوان .
( وعلى  الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر ومن البقر والغنم حرمنا عليهم شحومهما إلا ما  حملت ظهورهما أو الحوايا أو ما اختلط بعظم ذلك جزيناهم ببغيهم وإنا  لصادقون   ( 146 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( وعلى الذين هادوا   ) يعني اليهود ، ( حرمنا كل ذي ظفر   ) وهو ما لم يكن مشقوق الأصابع من البهائم والطير مثل : البعير والنعامة والإوز والبط ، قال القتيبي    : هو كل ذي مخلب   [ ص: 200 ] من الطير وكل ذي حافر من الدواب وحكاه عن بعض المفسرين ، وقال : سمي الحافر ظفرا على الاستعارة . 

 ( ومن البقر والغنم حرمنا عليهم شحومهما   ) يعني شحوم الجوف ، وهي الثروب ، وشحم الكليتين ، ( إلا ما حملت ظهورهما   ) أي : إلا ما علق بالظهر والجنب من داخل بطونهما ، ( أو الحوايا   ) وهي المباعر ، واحدتها : حاوية وحوية ، أي : ما حملته الحوايا من الشحم . ( أو ما اختلط بعظم   ) يعني : شحم الألية ، هذا كله داخل في الاستثناء ، والتحريم مختص بالثرب وشحم الكلية . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا قتيبة  أنا الليث  عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب  عن عطاء بن أبي رباح  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول عام الفتح وهو بمكة     " إن الله ورسوله حرم بيع الخمر والميتة والخنزير والأصنام " فقيل : يا  رسول الله أرأيت شحوم الميتة فإنه يطلى بها السفن ويدهن بها الجلود ويستصبح  بها الناس؟ فقال : لا هو حرام . ثم قال رسول الله عند ذلك : " قاتل الله اليهود  إن الله - عز وجل - لما حرم شحومهما جملوه ثم باعوه فأكلوا ثمنه   " . 

 ( ذلك جزيناهم   ) أي : ذلك التحريم عقوبة لهم ( ببغيهم   ) أي : بظلمهم من قتلهم الأنبياء وصدهم عن سبيل الله وأخذهم الربا واستحلال أموال الناس بالباطل ، ( وإنا لصادقون   ) في الإخبار عما حرمنا عليهم وعن بغيهم .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (153)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية147 إلى الاية152


( فإن كذبوك فقل ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة ولا يرد بأسه عن القوم المجرمين   ( 147 ) سيقول الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما أشركنا ولا آباؤنا ولا حرمنا من شيء كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم حتى ذاقوا بأسنا قل هل عندكم من علم فتخرجوه لنا إن تتبعون إلا الظن وإن أنتم إلا تخرصون   ( 148 ) ) 

 ( فإن كذبوك فقل ربكم ذو رحمة واسعة   ) بتأخير العذاب عنكم ، ( ولا يرد بأسه   )   [ ص: 201 ] عذابه ( عن القوم المجرمين   ) إذا جاء وقته . 

 ( سيقول الذين أشركوا   ) لما لزمتهم الحجة وتيقنوا بطلان ما كانوا عليه من الشرك بالله وتحريم ما لم يحرمه الله قالوا ( لو شاء الله ما أشركنا ولا آباؤنا   ) من قبل ، ( ولا حرمنا من شيء   ) من البحائر والسوائب وغيرهما ، أرادوا أن يجعلوا قوله : ( لو شاء الله ما أشركنا    ) حجة لهم على إقامتهم على الشرك ، وقالوا إن الله تعالى قادر على أن  يحول بيننا وبين ما نحن عليه حتى لا نفعله ، فلولا أنه رضي بما نحن عليه  وأراده منا وأمرنا به لحال بيننا وبين ذلك ، فقال الله تعالى تكذيبا لهم : (  كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم   ) من كفار الأمم الخالية ، ( حتى ذاقوا بأسنا   ) عذابنا . 

 ويستدل أهل القدر  بهذه الآية ، يقولون : إنهم لما قالوا : لو شاء الله ما أشركنا كذبهم الله ورد عليهم ، فقال : " كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم   " . 

 قلنا : التكذيب ليس في قولهم " لو شاء الله ما أشركنا   " بل ذلك القول صدق ولكن في قولهم : إن الله تعالى أمرنا بها ورضي بما نحن عليه ، كما أخبر عنهم في سورة الأعراف ( الآية 28 ) : ( وإذا فعلوا فاحشة قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا والله أمرنا بها   ) ، فالرد عليهم في هذا كما قال تعالى : ( قل إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء   ) . 

 والدليل على أن التكذيب ورد فيما قلنا لا في قولهم : " لو شاء الله ما أشركنا   " ، قوله : ( كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم   ) بالتشديد ولو كان ذلك خبرا من الله - عز وجل - عن كذبهم في قولهم : ( لو شاء الله ما أشركنا   ) لقال كذب الذين من قبلهم بالتخفيف فكان ينسبهم إلى الكذب لا إلى التكذيب . وقال الحسن بن الفضل :  لو ذكروا هذه المقالة تعظيما وإجلالا لله - عز وجل - ، ومعرفة منهم به لما عابهم بذلك ، لأن الله تعالى قال : ( ولو شاء الله ما أشركوا   ) وقال : ( ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله    ) ( الأنعام ، 111 ) ، والمؤمنون يقولون ذلك ، ولكنهم قالوه تكذيبا  وتخرصا وجدلا من غير معرفة بالله وبما يقولون ، نظيره قوله - عز وجل - : ( وقالوا لو شاء الرحمن ما عبدناهم   ) ( الزخرف ، 20 ) ، قال الله تعالى : ( ما لهم بذلك من علم إن هم إلا يخرصون   ) ( الأنعام ، 116 ) . 

 وقيل في معنى الآية : إنهم كانوا يقولون الحق بهذه الكلمة إلا أنهم كانوا  يعدونه عذرا لأنفسهم ويجعلونه حجة لأنفسهم في ترك الإيمان ، ورد عليهم في  هذا لأن أمر الله بمعزل عن مشيئته وإرادته ، فإنه مريد لجميع الكائنات غير  آمر بجميع ما يريد ، وعلى العبد أن يتبع أمره وليس له أن يتعلق   [ ص: 202 ] بمشيئته ، فإن مشيئته لا تكون عذرا لأحد . 

 ( قل هل عندكم من علم   ) أي : كتاب وحجة من الله ، ( فتخرجوه لنا   ) حتى يظهر ما تدعون على الله تعالى من الشرك أو تحريم ما حرمتم ، ( إن تتبعون   ) ما تتبعون فيما أنتم عليه ، ( إلا الظن   ) من غير علم ويقين ، ( وإن أنتم إلا تخرصون   ) تكذبون . 
( قل فلله الحجة البالغة فلو شاء لهداكم أجمعين   ( 149 ) قل  هلم شهداءكم الذين يشهدون أن الله حرم هذا فإن شهدوا فلا تشهد معهم ولا  تتبع أهواء الذين كذبوا بآياتنا والذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وهم بربهم يعدلون    ( 150 ) قل  تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم ألا تشركوا به شيئا وبالوالدين إحسانا ولا  تقتلوا أولادكم من إملاق نحن نرزقكم وإياهم ولا تقربوا الفواحش ما ظهر منها  وما بطن ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم  تعقلون   ( 151 ) ) 

 ( قل فلله الحجة البالغة   ) التامة على خلقه بالكتاب والرسول والبيان ، ( فلو شاء لهداكم أجمعين   ) فهذا يدل على أنه لم يشأ إيمان الكافر ، ولو شاء لهداه . 

 ( قل هلم   ) يقال للواحد والاثنين والجمع ، ( شهداءكم الذين يشهدون   ) أي : ائتوا بشهدائكم الذين يشهدون ، ( أن الله حرم هذا   ) هذا راجع إلى ما تقدم من تحريمهم الأشياء على أنفسهم ودعواهم أن الله أمرهم به ، ( فإن شهدوا   ) كاذبين ، ( فلا تشهد   ) أنت ، ( معهم ولا تتبع أهواء الذين كذبوا بآياتنا والذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وهم بربهم يعدلون   ) أي : يشركون . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( قل تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم ألا تشركوا به شيئا   ) وذلك أنهم سألوا وقالوا : أي شيء الذي حرم الله تعالى؟ فقال - عز وجل - : " قل تعالوا أتل   " أقرأ ما حرم ربكم عليكم حقا يقينا لا ظنا ولا كذبا كما تزعمون . 

 فإن قيل : ما معنى قوله " حرم ربكم عليكم ألا تشركوا به شيئا " والمحرم هو الشرك لا ترك الشرك؟ .   [ ص: 203 ] 

 قيل : موضع " أن " رفع ، معناه هو أن لا تشركوا ، وقيل : محله نصب ،  واختلفوا في وجه انتصابه ، قيل : معناه حرم عليكم أن تشركوا به ، و " لا "  صلة كقوله تعالى : ( ما منعك ألا تسجد   ) ( الأعراف ، 12 ) ، أي : منعك أن تسجد . وقيل : تم الكلام عند قوله " حرم ربكم ثم قال عليكم ألا تشركوا به شيئا على الإغراء . قال الزجاج    : يجوز أن يكون هذا محمولا على المعنى ، أي : أتل عليكم تحريم الشرك ، وجائز أن يكون على معنى : أوصيكم ألا تشركوا به شيئا . ( وبالوالدين إحسانا ولا تقتلوا أولادكم من إملاق   ) فقر ، ( نحن نرزقكم وإياهم   ) أي : لا تئدوا بناتكم خشية العيلة ، فإني رازقكم وإياهم ، ( ولا تقربوا الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن   ) ما ظهر يعني العلانية ، وما بطن يعني السر . 

 وكان أهل الجاهلية يستقبحون الزنا في العلانية ولا يرون به بأسا في السر فحرم الله تعالى الزنا في العلانية والسر . 

 وقال الضحاك    : ما ظهر : الخمر ، وما بطن : الزنا . 

 ( ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق   ) حرم الله تعالى قتل المؤمن والمعاهد إلا بالحق ، إلا بما يبيح قتله من ردة أو قصاص أو زنا يوجب الرجم . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسين الحيري  ثنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  ثنا محمد بن حماد  ثنا أبو معاوية  عن الأعمش  عن عبد الله بن مرة  عن مسروق  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله إلا بإحدى ثلاث   : الثيب الزاني ، والنفس بالنفس ، والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة   " . 

 ( ذلكم   ) الذي ذكرت ( وصاكم به   ) أمركم به ، ( لعلكم تعقلون   ) .
( ولا  تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده وأوفوا الكيل والميزان  بالقسط لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا ولو كان ذا قربى وبعهد  الله أوفوا ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تذكرون   ( 152 ) ) 

 ( ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن   ) يعني : بما فيه صلاحه وتثميره . وقال مجاهد    :   [ ص: 204 ] هو التجارة فيه . وقال الضحاك    : هو أن يبتغي له فيه ولا يأخذ من ربحه شيئا ، ( حتى يبلغ أشده   ) قال الشعبي   ومالك    : الأشد : الحلم ، حتى يكتب له الحسنات وتكتب عليه السيئات . قال أبو العالية    : حتى يعقل وتجتمع قوته . وقال الكلبي    : الأشد ما بين الثماني عشرة سنة إلى ثلاثين سنة . وقيل : إلى أربعين سنة . وقيل : إلى ستين سنة . وقال الضحاك    : عشرون سنة . وقال  السدي    : ثلاثون سنة . وقال مجاهد    : الأشد ثلاث وثلاثون سنة . 

 والأشد جمع شد ، مثل قد وأقد ، وهو استحكام قوة شبابه وسنه ، ومنه شد  النهار وهو ارتفاعه . وقيل بلوغ الأشد أن يؤنس رشده بعد البلوغ . 

 وتقدير الآية : ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن على الأبد حتى يبلغ أشده فادفعوا إليه ماله إن كان رشيدا . 

 ( وأوفوا الكيل والميزان بالقسط   ) بالعدل ، ( لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها    ) أي : طاقتها في إيفاء الكيل والميزان ، أي : لم يكلف المعطي أكثر مما  وجب عليه ، ولم يكلف صاحب الحق الرضا بأقل من حقه ، حتى لا تضيق نفسه عنه ،  بل أمر كل واحد منهما بما يسعه مما لا حرج عليه فيه . 

 ( وإذا قلتم فاعدلوا   ) فاصدقوا في الحكم والشهادة ، ( ولو كان ذا قربى   ) أي : ولو كان المحكوم والمشهود عليه ذا قرابة ، ( وبعهد الله أوفوا ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تذكرون   ) تتعظون ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  تذكرون خفيفة الذال ، كل القرآن ، والآخرون بتشديدها . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هذه  الآيات محكمات في جميع الكتب ، لم ينسخهن شيء وهن محرمات على بني آدم كلهم ،  وهن أم الكتاب من عمل بهن دخل الجنة ، ومن تركهن دخل النار .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (154)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية153 إلى الاية158


( وأن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل فتفرق بكم عن سبيله ذلكم وصاكم به لعلكم تتقون   ( 153 ) ثم آتينا موسى الكتاب تماما على الذي أحسن وتفصيلا لكل شيء وهدى ورحمة لعلهم بلقاء ربهم يؤمنون   ( 154 ) ) 

 ( وأن هذا   ) أي : هذا الذي وصيتكم به في هاتين الآيتين ( صراطي   ) طريقي وديني ،   [ ص: 205 ]   ( مستقيما   ) مستويا قويما ، ( فاتبعوه   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " وإن " بكسر الألف على الاستئناف ، وقرأ الآخرون : بفتح الألف ، قال الفراء    : والمعنى وأتل عليكم أن هذا صراطي مستقيما . وقرأ ابن عامر  ويعقوب    : بسكون النون . ( ولا تتبعوا السبل   ) أي : الطرق المختلفة التي عدا هذا الطريق ، مثل اليهودية والنصرانية وسائر الملل ، وقيل : الأهواء والبدع ، ( فتفرق   ) فتميل ، ( بكم   ) وتشتت ، ( عن سبيله   ) عن طريقه ودينه الذي ارتضى ، وبه أوصى ، ( ذلكم   ) الذي ذكرت ، ( وصاكم به لعلكم تتقون   ) 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي المعروف بأبي بكر بن أبي الهيثم  أنا الحاكم أبو الفضل محمد بن الحسين الحدادي  ثنا أبو يزيد محمد بن يحيى بن خالد  ثنا أبو يعقوب إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي  ثنا عبد الرحمن بن مهدي  عن حماد بن زيد  عن  عاصم بن بهدلة  عن أبي وائل  عن عبد الله  قال  : خط لنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خطا ثم قال : " هذا سبيل الله ،  ثم خط خطوطا عن يمينه وعن شماله ، وقال : هذه سبل على كل سبيل منها شيطان  يدعو إليه " ثم قرأ وأن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه الآية . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( ثم آتينا موسى الكتاب   ) فإن قيل : لم قال : " ثم آتينا " وحرف " ثم " للتعقيب وإيتاء موسى  الكتاب كان قبل مجيء القرآن؟ قيل : معناه ثم أخبركم أنا آتينا موسى  الكتاب ، فدخل " ثم " لتأخير الخبر لا لتأخير النزول . 

 ( تماما على الذي أحسن    ) اختلفوا فيه ، قيل : تماما على المحسنين من قومه ، فتكون " الذي "  بمعنى من ، أي : على من أحسن من قومه ، وكان بينهم محسن ومسيء ، يدل عليه  قراءة ابن مسعود    : " على الذين أحسنوا " وقال أبو عبيدة    : معناه على كل من أحسن ، أي : أتممنا فضيلة موسى  بالكتاب على المحسنين ، يعني : أظهرنا فضله عليهم ، والمحسنون هم الأنبياء والمؤمنون ، وقيل : " الذي أحسن " هو موسى  ، و " الذي " بمعنى ما ، أي : على ما أحسن موسى  ، تقديره : آتيناه الكتاب ، يعني التوراة ، إتماما عليه للنعمة ، لإحسانه في الطاعة والعبادة ، وتبليغ الرسالة وأداء الأمر . 

 وقيل : الإحسان بمعنى العلم ، وأحسن بمعنى علم ، ومعناه : تماما على الذي أحسن موسى   [ ص: 206 ] من العلم والحكمة ، أي آتيناه الكتاب زيادة على ذلك . 

 وقيل : معناه تماما مني على إحساني إلى موسى    . 

 ( وتفصيلا   ) بيانا ( لكل شيء   ) يحتاج إليه من شرائع الدين ، ( وهدى ورحمة   ) هذا في صفة التوراة ، ( لعلهم بلقاء ربهم يؤمنون   ) قال ابن عباس    : كي يؤمنوا بالبعث ويصدقوا بالثواب والعقاب .
( وهذا كتاب أنزلناه مبارك فاتبعوه واتقوا لعلكم ترحمون   ( 155 ) أن تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا وإن كنا عن دراستهم لغافلين   ( 156 ) أو  تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب لكنا أهدى منهم فقد جاءكم بينة من ربكم  وهدى ورحمة فمن أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله وصدف عنها سنجزي الذين يصدفون عن  آياتنا سوء العذاب بما كانوا يصدفون   ( 157 ) ) 

 ( وهذا   ) يعني القرآن ، ( كتاب أنزلناه مبارك فاتبعوه   ) واعملوا بما فيه ، ( واتقوا   ) وأطيعوا ، ( لعلكم ترحمون   ) 

 ( أن تقولوا   ) يعني : لئلا تقولوا ، كقوله تعالى : " يبين الله لكم أن تضلوا   " ( النساء ، 176 ) ، أي : لئلا تضلوا وقيل : معناه أنزلناه كراهة ( أن تقولوا   ) قال الكسائي    : معناه اتقوا أن تقولوا يا أهل مكة  ، ( إنما أنزل الكتاب على طائفتين من قبلنا   ) يعني : اليهود  والنصارى  ، ( وإن كنا   ) وقد كنا ، ( عن دراستهم   ) قراءتهم ، ( لغافلين    ) لا نعلم ما هي ، معناه أنزلنا عليكم القرآن لئلا تقولوا إن الكتاب أنزل  على من قبلنا بلسانهم ولغتهم فلم نعرف ما فيه وغفلنا عن دراسته ، فتجعلونه  عذرا لأنفسكم . 

 ( أو تقولوا لو أنا أنزل علينا الكتاب لكنا أهدى منهم   ) وقد كان جماعة من الكفار قالوا ذلك لو أنا أنزل علينا ما أنزل على اليهود  والنصارى  لكنا خيرا منهم ، قال الله تعالى : ( فقد جاءكم بينة من ربكم   ) حجة واضحة بلغة تعرفونها ، ( وهدى   ) بيان ( ورحمة   ) ونعمة لمن اتبعه ، ( فمن أظلم ممن كذب بآيات الله وصدف   ) أعرض ، ( عنها سنجزي الذين يصدفون عن آياتنا سوء العذاب   ) شدة العذاب ( بما كانوا يصدفون   ) يعرضون .
[ ص: 207 ]   ( هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة أو يأتي ربك أو يأتي بعض آيات ربك يوم يأتي بعض آيات ربك لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا قل انتظروا إنا منتظرون   ( 158 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( هل ينظرون   ) أي : هل ينتظرون بعد تكذيبهم الرسل وإنكارهم القرآن ، ( إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة   ) لقبض أرواحهم ، وقيل : بالعذاب ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " يأتيهم " بالياء هاهنا وفي النحل ، والباقون بالتاء ، ( أو يأتي ربك   ) بلا كيف ، لفصل القضاء بين خلقه في موقف القيامة ، ( أو يأتي بعض آيات ربك   ) يعني طلوع الشمس من مغربها ، عليه أكثر المفسرين ورواه أبو سعيد الخدري  مرفوعا . ( يوم يأتي بعض آيات ربك لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل   ) أي : لا ينفعهم الإيمان عند ظهور الآية التي تضطرهم إلى الإيمان ، ( أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا   ) يريد : لا يقبل إيمان كافر ولا توبة فاسق ( قل انتظروا   ) يا أهل مكة ، ( إنا منتظرون   ) بكم العذاب . 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  ثنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  ثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  ثنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ثنا عبد الرزاق  ثنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  ثنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تقوم الساعة حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها فإذا طلعت ورآها الناس آمنوا أجمعين ، وذلك حين لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا   " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أنا محمد بن حماد  ثنا أبو معاوية  الأعمش  عن عمرو بن مرة  عن عبيدة  عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يدا الله بسطان لمسيء الليل ليتوب بالنهار ، ولمسيء النهار ليتوب بالليل ، حتى تطلع الشمس من مغربها   " .   [ ص: 208 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ثنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  أنا حميد بن زنجويه  أنا النضر بن شميل  أنا هشام  عن ابن سيرين  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من تاب قبل أن تطلع الشمس من مغربها تاب الله عليه   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أبو منصور السمعاني  أنا أبو جعفر الرياني  أنا حميد بن زنجويه  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله  أنا حماد بن زيد  أنا عاصم بن أبي النجود  عن زر بن حبيش  قال : أتيت صفوان بن عسال  المرادي  فذكر عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أن الله - عز وجل - جعل  بالمغرب بابا مسيرة عرضه سبعون عاما للتوبة لا يغلق ما لم تطلع الشمس من  قبله " ، وذلك قول الله تعالى : " يوم يأتي بعض آيات ربك لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل   " . 

 وروى أبو حازم  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ثلاث إذا خرجن لا ينفع نفسا إيمانها لم تكن آمنت من قبل أو كسبت في إيمانها خيرا : الدجال ، والدابة ، وطلوع الشمس من مغربها   " .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (155)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَنْعَامِ
الاية159 إلى الاية165


( إن الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا لست منهم في شيء إنما أمرهم إلى الله ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يفعلون   ( 159 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن الذين فرقوا دينهم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي     : " فارقوا " ، بالألف هاهنا وفي سورة الروم ، أي : خرجوا من دينهم  وتركوه وقرأ الآخرون : " فرقوا " مشددا ، أي : جعلوا دين الله وهو واحد -  دين إبراهيم  عليه السلام الحنيفية - أديانا مختلفة ، فتهود قوم وتنصر قوم ، يدل عليه قوله - عز وجل - : ( وكانوا شيعا   ) أي : صاروا فرقا مختلفة وهم اليهود  والنصارى  في قول مجاهد  وقتادة   والسدي    . 

 وقيل : هم أصحاب البدع والشبهات من هذه الأمة . وروي عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه   [ ص: 209 ] أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لعائشة : " يا عائشة إن الذين  فارقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا هم أصحاب البدع والشبهات من هذه الأمة   " . 

 حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد بن زياد الحنفي  أنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أحمد بن محمد الأنصاري  أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عقيل بن الأزهري بن عقيل الفقيه البلخي  أنا الرمادي أحمد بن منصور  أنا الضحاك بن مخلد  أنا  ثور بن يزيد  أنا خالد بن معدان  عن عبد الرحمن بن عمرو السلمي  عن العرباض بن سارية  قال  : " صلى بنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصبح فوعظنا موعظة بليغة  ذرفت منها العيون ، ووجلت منها القلوب ، وقال قائل : يا رسول الله كأنها  موعظة مودع فأوصنا : فقال : " أوصيكم بتقوى الله والسمع والطاعة وإن كان  عبدا حبشيا ، فإن من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافا كثيرا ، فعليكم بسنتي وسنة  الخلفاء الراشدين المهديين ، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ وإياكم ومحدثات الأمور ،  فإن كل بدعة ضلالة   " . 

 وروي عن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن بني إسرائيل  تفرقت  على اثنين وسبعين فرقة ، وتفرقت أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين ملة ، كلهم في النار  إلا واحدة " ، قالوا : من هي يا رسول الله؟ قال : " ما أنا عليه وأصحابي   " . 

قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : " فإن أحسن الحديث كتاب الله ، وأحسن الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 210 ] وشر الأمور محدثاتها   " . ورواه جابر  مرفوعا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( لست منهم في شيء   ) قيل : لست من قتالهم في شيء ، نسختها آية القتال وهذا على قول من يقول : المراد في الآية اليهود  والنصارى  ، ومن قال : أراد بالآية أهل الأهواء قال : المراد من قوله : " لست منهم في شيء   " أي أنت منهم بريء وهم منك برآء ، تقول العرب    : إن فعلت كذا فلست مني ولست منك أي : كل واحد منا بريء من صاحبه ، ( إنما أمرهم إلى الله   ) يعني : في الجزاء والمكافآت ، ( ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يفعلون   ) إذا وردوا للقيامة .
( من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها وهم لا يظلمون   ( 160 ) قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم دينا قيما ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين   ( 161 ) قل إن صلاتي ونسكي ومحياي ومماتي لله رب العالمين   ( 162 ) لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين   ( 163 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها   ) أي : له عشر حسنات أمثالها ، وقرأ يعقوب    " عشر " منون ، " أمثالها " بالرفع ، ( ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها وهم لا يظلمون   ) 

 أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  ثنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  ثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن القطان  ثنا محمد بن يوسف القطان  ثنا محمد بن يوسف السلمي  ثنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  ثنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا أحسن أحدكم إسلامه فكل حسنة يعملها تكتب له بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف ، وكل سيئة يعملها تكتب له بمثلها   [ ص: 211 ] حتى يلقى الله - عز وجل -   " . 

 وأخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر الجرجاني  ثنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ثنا  وكيع  ثنا الأعمش  عن المعرور بن سويد  عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يقول  الله تبارك وتعالى : من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها وأزيد ، ومن جاء  بالسيئة فجزاء سيئة بمثلها أو أغفر ، ومن تقرب مني شبرا تقربت منه ذراعا  ومن تقرب مني ذراعا تقربت منه باعا ، ومن أتاني يمشي أتيته هرولة ومن لقيني  بقراب الأرض خطيئة لا يشرك بي شيئا لقيته بمثلها مغفرة   " . 

 قال ابن عمر    : الآية في غير الصدقات من الحسنات ، فأما الصدقات تضاعف سبعمائة ضعف . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم دينا قيما   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة والشام     " قيما " بكسر القاف وفتح الياء خفيفة ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح القاف وكسر  الياء مشددا ومعناهما واحد وهو القويم المستقيم ، وانتصابه على معنى هداني  دينا قيما ، ( ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين   ) 

  ( قل إن صلاتي ونسكي   ) قيل : أراد بالنسك الذبيحة في الحج والعمرة ، وقال مقاتل    : نسكي : حجي ، وقيل : ديني ، ( ومحياي ومماتي    ) أي : حياتي ووفاتي ، ( لله رب العالمين ) أي : هو يحييني ويميتني ،  وقيل : محياي بالعمل الصالح ومماتي إذا مت على الإيمان لله رب العالمين ،  وقيل : طاعتي في حياتي لله وجزائي بعد مماتي من الله رب العالمين . قرأ أهل المدينة    : " ومحياي " بسكون الياء و " مماتي " بفتحها ، وقراءة العامة " محياي " بفتح الياء لئلا يجتمع ساكنان . 

قوله تعالى : ( لا شريك له وبذلك أمرت وأنا أول المسلمين   ) قال قتادة    : وأنا أول المسلمين من هذه الأمة .
[ ص: 212 ]   ( قل أغير الله أبغي ربا وهو رب كل شيء ولا تكسب كل نفس إلا عليها ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ( 164 ) وهو الذي جعلكم خلائف الأرض ورفع بعضكم فوق بعض درجات ليبلوكم في ما آتاكم إن ربك سريع العقاب وإنه لغفور رحيم   ( 165 ) ) 

 ( قل أغير الله أبغي ربا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : سيدا وإلها ( وهو رب كل شيء   ) وذلك أن الكفار كانوا يقولون للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ارجع إلى ديننا . قال ابن عباس    : كان الوليد بن المغيرة  يقول : اتبعوا سبيلي أحمل عنكم أوزاركم ، فقال الله تعالى : ( ولا تكسب كل نفس إلا عليها   ) لا تجني كل نفس إلا ما كان من إثمه على الجاني ، ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   ) أي لا تحمل نفس حمل أخرى ، أي : لا يؤاخذ أحد بذنب غيره ، ( ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ) 

  ( وهو الذي جعلكم خلائف الأرض   ) يعني : أهلك أهل القرون الماضية وأورثكم الأرض يا أمة محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من بعدهم ، فجعلكم خلائف منهم فيها تخلفونهم فيها  وتعمرونها بعدهم ، والخلائف جمع خليفة كالوصائف جمع وصيفة ، وكل من جاء  بعد من مضى فهو خليفة لأنه يخلفه . ( ورفع بعضكم فوق بعض درجات   ) أي : خالف بين أحوالكم فجعل بعضكم فوق بعض في الخلق والرزق والمعاش والقوة والفضل ، ( ليبلوكم في ما آتاكم    ) ليختبركم فيما رزقكم ، يعني : يبتلي الغني والفقير والشريف والوضيع  والحر والعبد ، ليظهر منكم ما يكون عليه من الثواب والعقاب ، ( إن ربك سريع العقاب   ) لأن ما هو آت فهو سريع قريب ، قيل : هو الهلاك في الدنيا ، ( وإنه لغفور رحيم   ) قال عطاء    : سريع العقاب لأعدائه غفور لأوليائه رحيم بهم .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (156)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية1 إلى الاية12


سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
( المص   ( 1 ) كتاب أنزل إليك فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه لتنذر به وذكرى للمؤمنين   ( 2 ) اتبعوا ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم ولا تتبعوا من دونه أولياء قليلا ما تذكرون   ( 3 ) وكم من قرية أهلكناها فجاءها بأسنا بياتا أو هم قائلون   ( 4 ) ) 

 مكية كلها إلا خمس آيات ، أولها " واسألهم عن القرية التي كانت   " 

 ( المص   ) 

 ( كتاب   ) أي : هذا كتاب ، ( أنزل إليك   ) وهو القرآن ، ( فلا يكن في صدرك حرج منه   ) قال مجاهد    : شك ، فالخطاب للرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمراد به الأمة . وقال أبو العالية    : حرج أي ضيق ، معناه لا يضيق صدرك بالإبلاغ وتأدية ما أرسلت به ، ( لتنذر به   ) أي : كتاب أنزل إليك لتنذر به ، ( وذكرى للمؤمنين   ) أي : عظة لهم ، وهو رفع مردود على الكتاب . 

 ( اتبعوا   ) أي : وقل لهم اتبعوا : ( ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم ولا تتبعوا من دونه أولياء   ) أي : لا تتخذوا غيره أولياء تطيعونهم في معصية الله تعالى ، ( قليلا ما تذكرون   ) تتعظون . وقرأ ابن عامر    : " يتذكرون " بالياء والتاء . 

 ( وكم من قرية أهلكناها   ) بالعذاب ، ( وكم   ) للتكثير و " رب " للتقليل ، ( فجاءها بأسنا   )   [ ص: 214 ] عذابنا ، ( بياتا   ) ليلا ( أو هم قائلون    ) من القيلولة ، تقديره : فجاءها بأسنا ليلا وهم نائمون ، أو نهارا وهم  قائلون ، أي نائمون ظهيرة . والقيلولة الاستراحة نصف النهار ، وإن لم يكن  معها نوم . ومعنى الآية : أنهم جاءهم بأسنا وهم غير متوقعين له إما ليلا أو  نهارا . قال الزجاج    : و " أو " لتصريف العذاب مرة ليلا ومرة نهارا . وقيل : معناه من أهل القرى من أهلكناهم ليلا ومنهم من أهلكناهم نهارا . 

 فإن قيل : ما معنى أهلكناها فجاءها بأسنا فكيف  يكون مجيء البأس بعد الهلاك ؟ قيل : معنى قوله : " أهلكنا " أي : حكمنا  بإهلاكها فجاءها بأسنا . وقيل : فجاءها بأسنا هو بيان قوله " أهلكناها "  مثل قول القائل : أعطيتني فأحسنت إلي ، لا فرق بينه وبين قوله : أحسنت إلي  فأعطيتني ، فيكون أحدهما بدلا من الآخر .
( فما كان دعواهم إذ جاءهم بأسنا إلا أن قالوا إنا كنا ظالمين   ( 5 ) فلنسألن الذين أرسل إليهم ولنسألن المرسلين   ( 6 ) فلنقصن عليهم بعلم وما كنا غائبين   ( 7 ) والوزن يومئذ الحق فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( فما كان دعواهم   ) أي : قولهم ودعاؤهم وتضرعهم ، والدعوى تكون بمعنى الادعاء وبمعنى الدعاء ، قال  سيبويه    : تقول العرب  اللهم أشركنا في صالح دعوى المسلمين أي في دعائهم ، ( إذ جاءهم بأسنا   ) عذابنا ، ( إلا أن قالوا إنا كنا ظالمين   ) معناه لم يقدروا على رد العذاب ، وكان حاصل أمرهم الاعتراف بالجناية حين لا ينفع الاعتراف . 

 ( فلنسألن الذين أرسل إليهم   ) يعني : الأمم عن إجابتهم الرسل ، وهذا سؤال توبيخ لا سؤال استعلام ، يعني : لنسألهم عما عملوا فيما بلغتهم الرسل . ( ولنسألن المرسلين   ) عن الإبلاغ . 

 ( فلنقصن عليهم بعلم   ) أي : لنخبرنهم عن علم . قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : ينطق عليهم كتاب أعمالهم ، كقوله تعالى : ( هذا كتابنا ينطق عليكم بالحق   ) . ( الجاثية 29 ( وما كنا غائبين   ) عن الرسل فيما بلغوا ، وعن الأمم فيما أجابوا . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( والوزن يومئذ الحق   ) يعني : يوم السؤال . قال مجاهد     : معناه والقضاء يومئذ العدل . وقال الأكثرون : أراد به وزن الأعمال  بالميزان ، وذاك أن الله تعالى ينصب ميزانا له لسان وكفتان كل كفة بقدر ما  بين المشرق والمغرب .   [ ص: 215 ] 

 واختلفوا في كيفية الوزن ، فقال بعضهم : توزن صحائف الأعمال : وروينا : " أن  رجلا ينشر عليه تسعة وتسعون سجلا كل سجل مد البصر ، فيخرج له بطاقة فيها  شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله ، فتوضع السجلات في  كفة ، والبطاقة في كفة ، فطاشت السجلات وثقلت البطاقة   " . 

 وقيل : توزن الأشخاص ، وروينا عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " ليأتي الرجل العظيم السمين يوم القيامة فلا يزن عند الله جناح بعوضة   " . 

 وقيل : توزن الأعمال ، روي ذلك عن ابن عباس  ،  فيؤتى بالأعمال الحسنة على صورة حسنة وبالأعمال السيئة على صورة قبيحة ،  فتوضع في الميزان ، والحكمة في وزن الأعمال امتحان الله عباده بالإيمان في  الدنيا وإقامة الحجة عليهم في العقبى . ( فمن ثقلت موازينه   ) قال مجاهد    : حسناته ، ( فأولئك هم المفلحون   ) .
( ( ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم بما كانوا بآياتنا يظلمون   ( 9 ) ولقد مكناكم في الأرض وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش قليلا ما تشكرون   ( 10 ) ولقد خلقناكم ثم صورناكم ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس لم يكن من الساجدين   ( 11 ) ( قال ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين   ( 12 ) ) 

  ( ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم بما كانوا بآياتنا يظلمون   ) يجحدون ، قال أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنه - حين حضره الموت في وصيته  لعمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه : إنما ثقلت موازين من ثقلت موازينه يوم القيامة باتباعهم الحق  في الدنيا وثقله عليهم ، وحق لميزان يوضع فيه الحق غدا أن يكون ثقيلا ،  وإنما خفت موازين من خفت موازينه يوم القيامة باتباعهم الباطل في   [ ص: 216 ] الدنيا ، وخفته عليهم ، وحق لميزان يوضع فيه الباطل غدا أن يكون خفيفا   . 

 فإن قيل : قد قال : " من ثقلت موازينه   " ذكر بلفظ الجمع ، والميزان واحد ؟ قيل : يجوز أن يكون لفظه جمعا ومعناه واحد كقوله : " يا أيها الرسل    " وقيل : لكل عبد ميزان ، وقيل : الأصل ميزان واحد عظيم ، ولكل عبد فيه  ميزان معلق به ، وقيل جمعه ؛ لأن الميزان يشتمل على الكفتين والشاهدين  واللسان ، ولا يتم الوزن إلا باجتماعها . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد مكناكم في الأرض   ) أي : مكناكم ، والمراد من التمكين التمليك والقدرة ، ( وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش   ) أي : أسبابا تعيشون بها أيام حياتكم من التجارات والمكاسب والمآكل والمشارب ، والمعايش جمع المعيشة ، ( قليلا ما تشكرون   ) فيما صنعت إليكم . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد خلقناكم ثم صورناكم   ) قال ابن عباس    : خلقناكم ، أي : أصولكم وآباءكم ثم صورناكم في أرحام أمهاتكم . وقال قتادة  والضحاك   والسدي    : أما " خلقناكم " فآدم  ، وأما " صورناكم " فذريته . وقال مجاهد  في خلقناكم : آدم  ، ثم صورناكم في ظهر آدم  بلفظ الجمع ؛ لأنه أبو البشر ففي خلقه خلق من يخرج من صلبه . وقيل : خلقناكم في ظهر آدم  ثم صورناكم يوم الميثاق حين أخرجكم كالذر . وقال عكرمة    : خلقناكم في أصلاب الرجال ثم صورناكم في أرحام النساء . وقال يمان    : خلق الإنسان في الرحم ثم صوره وشق سمعه وبصره وأصابعه . وقيل : الكل آدم  خلقه وصوره و " ثم " بمعنى الواو . 

  ( ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم   ) فإن  قيل : الأمر بسجود الملائكة كان قبل خلق بني آدم ، فما وجه قوله " ثم قلنا  " وثم للترتيب وللتراخي ؟ قيل : على قول من يصرف الخلق والتصوير إلى آدم  وحده يستقيم هذا الكلام ، أما على قول من يصرفه إلى الذرية : فعنه أجوبة : 

 أحدها " ثم " بمعنى الواو ، أي : وقلنا للملائكة ، فلا تكون للترتيب والتعقيب . 

 وقيل : أراد " ثم " أخبركم أنا قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا . 

 وقيل : فيه تقديم وتأخير تقديره ولقد خلقناكم ، يعني : آدم  ثم قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا ثم صورناكم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فسجدوا   ) يعني الملائكة ، ( إلا إبليس لم يكن من الساجدين   ) لآدم    . 

 ( قال   ) الله تعالى يا إبليس :   ( ما منعك ألا تسجد إذ أمرتك   ) أي : وما منعك أن تسجد   [ ص: 217 ] و " لا " زائدة كقوله تعالى : " وحرام على قرية أهلكناها أنهم لا يرجعون   " ( الأنبياء 95 ) . ( قال   ) إبليس مجيبا ( أنا خير منه   ) لأنك ( خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين   ) والنار خير وأنور من الطين . 

قال ابن عباس    : أول من قاس إبليس فأخطأ القياس ، فمن قاس الدين بشيء من رأيه قرنه الله مع إبليس   . 

 قال ابن سيرين    : ما عبدت الشمس إلا بالقياس . 

 قال محمد بن جرير    :  ظن الخبيث أن النار خير من الطين ولم يعلم أن الفضل لمن جعل الله له الفضل ،  وقد فضل الله الطين على النار من وجوه منها : أن من جوهر الطين الرزانة  والوقار والحلم والصبر وهو الداعي لآدم بعد السعادة التي سبقت له إلى  التوبة والتواضع والتضرع فأورثه الاجتباء والتوبة والهداية ، ومن جوهر  النار الخفة والطيش والحدة والارتفاع وهو الداعي لإبليس بعد الشقاوة التي  سبقت له إلى الاستكبار والإصرار ، فأورثه اللعنة والشقاوة ، ولأن الطين سبب  جمع الأشياء والنار سبب تفرقها ، ولأن التراب سبب الحياة ، فإن حياة  الأشجار والنبات به ، والنار سبب الهلاك .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (157)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية13 إلى الاية23


( قال فاهبط منها فما يكون لك أن تتكبر فيها فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين   ( 13 ) قال أنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون   ( 14 ) قال إنك من المنظرين   ( 15 ) قال فبما أغويتني لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم   ( 16 ) ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم وعن شمائلهم ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين   ( 17 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( قال فاهبط منها    ) أي : من الجنة ، وقيل : من السماء إلى الأرض وكان له ملك الأرض فأخرجه  منها إلى جزائر البحر ، وعرشه في البحر الأخضر ، فلا يدخل الأرض إلا خائفا  على هيئة السارق مثل شيخ عليه أطمار يروع فيها حتى يخرج منها . 

قوله تعالى : ( فما يكون لك أن تتكبر   ) بمخالفة الأمر ، ( فيها   ) أي : في الجنة ، فلا ينبغي أن يسكن في الجنة ولا السماء متكبر مخالف لأمر الله تعالى : ( فاخرج إنك من الصاغرين   ) من الأذلاء ، والصغار : الذل والمهانة . 

 ( قال   ) إبليس عند ذلك ، ( أنظرني   ) أخرني وأمهلني فلا تمتني ، ( إلى يوم يبعثون   ) من قبورهم وهو النفخة الأخيرة عند قيام الساعة ، أراد الخبيث أن لا يذوق الموت .   [ ص: 218 ] 

 ( قال   ) الله تعالى ، ( إنك من المنظرين   ) المؤخرين ، وبين مدة النظر والمهلة في موضع آخر فقال : ( إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم   ) ، ( الحجر 38 ) وهو النفخة الأولى حين يموت الخلق كلهم . 

  ( قال فبما أغويتني   ) اختلفوا في " ما " قيل : هو استفهام يعني فبأي شيء أغويتني ؟ ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( لأقعدن لهم    ) وقيل : " ما " الجزاء ، أي : لأجل أنك أغويتني لأحقدن لهم . وقيل : هو "  ما " المصدرية موضع القسم تقديره : فبإغوائك إياي لأقعدن لهم ، كقوله " بما غفر لي ربي   " ( يس ، 27 ) ، يعني : لغفران ربي . 

 والمعنى بقدرتك علي ونفاذ سلطانك في . وقال ابن الأنباري     : أي فبما أوقعت في قلبي من الغي الذي كان سبب هبوطي من السماء ، أغويتني  : أضللتني عن الهدى . وقيل : أهلكتني ، وقيل : خيبتني ، ( لأقعدن لهم صراطك المستقيم   ) أي : لأجلسن لبني آدم على طريقك القويم ، وهو الإسلام . 

 ( ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم   ) قال علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس    : من بين أيديهم أي من قبل الآخرة فأشككهم فيها ، ( ومن خلفهم   ) أرغبهم في دنياهم ، ( وعن أيمانهم   ) أشبه عليهم أمر دينهم . ( وعن شمائلهم   ) أشهي لهم المعاصي ، وروى عطية  عن ابن عباس    : ( من بين أيديهم   ) من قبل دنياهم ، يعني أزينها في قلوبهم ، ( ومن خلفهم   ) من قبل الآخرة فأقول : لا بعث ، ولا نشور ، ولا جنة ، ولا نار . ( وعن أيمانهم   ) من قبل حسناتهم ، ( وعن شمائلهم   ) من قبل سيئاتهم . 

 وقال الحكم    : من بين  أيديهم : من قبل الدنيا يزينها لهم ، ومن خلفهم : من قبل الآخرة يثبطهم  عنها ، وعن أيمانهم : من قبل الحق يصدهم عنه ، وعن شمائلهم : من قبل الباطل  يزينه لهم . وقال قتادة     : أتاهم من بين أيديهم فأخبرهم أنه لا بعث ولا جنة ولا نار . ومن خلفهم :  من أمور الدنيا يزينها لهم ويدعوهم إليها ، وعن أيمانهم : من قبل حسناتهم  بطأهم عنها ، وعن شمائلهم : زين لهم السيئات والمعاصي ودعاهم إليها أتاك يا  ابن آدم من كل وجه غير أنه لم يأتك من فوقك لم يستطع أن يحول بينك وبين  رحمة الله . وقال مجاهد    : من بين أيديهم وعن أيمانهم من حيث يبصرون ، ومن خلفهم وعن شمائلهم حيث لا يبصرون . وقال  ابن جريج    : معنى قوله حيث لا يبصرون أي لا يخطئون وحيث لا يبصرون أي لا يعلمون أنهم يخطئون . 

 ( ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين   ) مؤمنين ، فإن قيل : كيف علم الخبيث ذلك ؟ قيل : قاله ظنا فأصاب ، قال الله تعالى " ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه   " ( سبأ 20 ) .
[ ص: 219 ]   ( قال اخرج منها مذءوما مدحورا لمن تبعك منهم لأملأن جهنم منكم أجمعين   ( 18 ) ويا آدم اسكن أنت وزوجك الجنة فكلا من حيث شئتما ولا تقربا هذه الشجرة فتكونا من الظالمين   ( 19 ) فوسوس  لهما الشيطان ليبدي لهما ما ووري عنهما من سوآتهما وقال ما نهاكما ربكما  عن هذه الشجرة إلا أن تكونا ملكين أو تكونا من الخالدين   ( 20 ) وقاسمهما إني لكما لمن الناصحين   ( 21 ) ) 

 ( قال   ) الله تعالى لإبليس ، ( اخرج منها مذءوما مدحورا    ) أي : معيبا ، والذيم والذأم أشد العيب ، يقال : ذأمه يذأمه ذأما فهو  مذءوم وذامه يذيمه ذاما فهو مذيم ، مثل سار يسير سيرا . والمدحور : المبعد  المطرود ، يقال : دحره يدحره دحرا إذا أبعده وطرده . قال ابن عباس    : مذءوما أي ممقوتا . وقال قتادة    : مذءوما مدحورا : أي لعينا منفيا . وقال الكلبي    : مذءوما مدحورا : مقصيا من الجنة ومن كل خير . ( لمن تبعك منهم   ) من بني آدم ، ( لأملأن جهنم   ) اللام لام القسم ، ( منكم أجمعين   ) أي : منك ومن ذريتك ومن كفار ذرية آدم أجمعين . 

  ( فوسوس لهما الشيطان   ) أي : إليهما . والوسوسة : حديث يلقيه الشيطان في قلب الإنسان ( ليبدي لهما ما ووري عنهما من سوآتهما    ) أي : أظهر لهما ما غطي وستر عنهما من عوراتهما . قيل : اللام فيه لام  العاقبة وذلك أن إبليس لم يوسوس بهذا ولكن كان عاقبة أمرهم ذلك ، وهو ظهور  عورتهما ، كقوله تعالى : " فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   " ( القصص 8 ) ، ثم بين الوسوسة فقال : ( وقال   ) يعني : إبليس لآدم  وحواء    ( ما نهاكما ربكما عن هذه الشجرة إلا أن تكونا ملكين   ) يعني : لئلا تكونا ، كراهية أن تكونا ملكين من الملائكة يعلمان الخير والشر ، ( أو تكونا من الخالدين   ) من الباقين الذين لا يموتون كما قال في موضع آخر : " هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى   " ( طه 120 ) . 

 ( وقاسمهما إني لكما لمن الناصحين   ) أي : وأقسم وحلف لهما وهذا من المفاعلة التي تختص بالواحد ، قال قتادة     : حلف لهما بالله حتى خدعهما ، وقد يخدع المؤمن بالله ، فقال : إني خلقت  قبلكما وأنا أعلم منكما فاتبعاني أرشدكما ، وإبليس أول من حلف بالله كاذبا ،  فلما حلف ظن   [ ص: 220 ] آدم  أن أحدا لا يحلف بالله كاذبا ، فاغتر به .
( فدلاهما  بغرور فلما ذاقا الشجرة بدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق  الجنة وناداهما ربهما ألم أنهكما عن تلكما الشجرة وأقل لكما إن الشيطان  لكما عدو مبين   ( 22 ) ) 

 ( فدلاهما بغرور   ) أي : خدعهما ، يقال : ما زال فلان يدلي لفلان بغرور ، يعني : ما زال يخدعه ويكلمه بزخرف باطل من القول . 

 وقيل : حطهما من منزلة الطاعة إلى حالة المعصية ، ولا يكون التدلي إلا من  علو إلى أسفل ، والتدلية : إرسال الدلو في البئر ، يقال : تدلى بنفسه ودلى  غيره . قال الأزهري    : أصله : تدلية العطشان البئر ليروى من الماء ولا يجد الماء فيكون مدلى بغرور ، والغرور : إظهار النصح مع إبطان الغش . 

 ( فلما ذاقا الشجرة بدت لهما سوآتهما   ) قال الكلبي    : فلما أكلا منها ، وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما أنه قال : قبل أن ازدردا أخذتهما العقوبة ، والعقوبة أن " بدت "  ظهرت لهما " سوآتهما " عوراتهما ، وتهافت عنهما لباسهما حتى أبصر كل واحد  منهما ما ووري عنه من عورة صاحبه ، وكانا لا يريان ذلك . قال وهب    : كان لباسهما من النور . وقال قتادة    : كان ظفرا ، ألبسهما الله من الظفر لباسا فلما وقعا في الذنب بدت لهما سوآتهما فاستحيا ، ( وطفقا   ) أقبلا وجعلا ( يخصفان   ) يرقعان ويلزقان ويصلان ، ( عليهما من ورق الجنة   ) وهو ورق التين حتى صار كهيئة الثوب . 

 قال الزجاج    : يجعلان ورقة على ورقة ليسترا سوآتهما ، وروي عن أبي بن كعب  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " كان آدم  رجلا  طوالا كأنه نخلة سحوق كثير شعر الرأس ، فلما وقع في الخطيئة بدت له سوأته ،  وكان لا يراها فانطلق هاربا في الجنة ، فعرضت له شجرة من شجر الجنة فحبسته  بشعره ، فقال لها : أرسليني ، قالت : لست بمرسلتك ، فناداه ربه : يا آدم  أمني تفر ؟ قال : لا يا رب ، ولكن استحييتك   " . 

 ( وناداهما ربهما ألم أنهكما عن تلكما الشجرة   ) يعني : الأكل منها ، ( وأقل لكما إن الشيطان لكما عدو مبين   )   [ ص: 221 ] أي : بين العداوة . قال محمد بن قيس    : ناداه ربه يا آدم  أكلت منها وقد نهيتك ؟ قال : رب أطعمتني حواء    . قال لحواء    : لم أطعمتيه ؟ قالت : أمرتني الحية ، قال للحية : لم أمرتيها ؟ قالت : أمرني إبليس . فقال الله تعالى : أما أنت يا حواء  فكما  أدميت الشجرة فتدمين كل شهر ، وأما أنت يا حية فأقطع قوائمك فتمشين على  بطنك ووجهك ، وسيشدخ رأسك من لقيك ، وأما أنت يا إبليس فملعون مدحور .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (158)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية24 إلى الاية32


( قالا ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا وإن لم تغفر لنا وترحمنا لنكونن من الخاسرين   ( 23 ) قال اهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين   ( 24 ) قال فيها تحيون وفيها تموتون ومنها تخرجون   ( 25 ) يا بني آدم قد أنزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سوآتكم وريشا ولباس التقوى ذلك خير ذلك من آيات الله لعلهم يذكرون   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( قال فيها تحيون   ) يعني في الأرض تعيشون ، ( وفيها تموتون ومنها تخرجون   ) أي : من الأرض تخرجون من قبوركم للبعث . قرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة   والكسائي    : ( تخرجون ) بفتح التاء هاهنا وفي الزخرف ، وافق يعقوب  هاهنا وزاد حمزة   والكسائي    : " وكذلك تخرجون " في أول الروم ، والباقون بضم التاء وفتح الراء فيهن . 

  ( يا بني آدم قد أنزلنا عليكم   ) أي : خلقنا لكم ( لباسا    ) وقيل : إنما قال : " أنزلنا " لأن اللباس إنما يكون من نبات الأرض ،  والنبات يكون بما ينزل من السماء ، فمعنى قوله : ( أنزلنا ) أي : أنزلنا  أسبابه . وقيل : كل بركات الأرض منسوبة إلى بركات السماء كما قال تعالى : "  وأنزلنا الحديد   " ( سورة الحديد 25 ) ، وإنما يستخرج الحديد من الأرض . 

 وسبب نزول هذه الآية : أنهم كانوا في الجاهلية يطوفون بالبيت عراة ، ويقولون : لا نطوف في   [ ص: 222 ] ثياب عصينا الله فيها ، فكان الرجال يطوفون بالنهار والنساء بالليل عراة . 

وقال قتادة    : كانت المرأة تطوف وتضع يدها على فرجها وتقول : 
**اليوم يبدو بعضه أو كله وما بدا منه فلا أحله* *

 فأمر الله سبحانه بالستر فقال : ( قد أنزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سوآتكم   ) يستر عوراتكم ، واحدتها سوأة ، سميت بها لأنه يسوء صاحبها انكشافها ، فلا تطوفوا عراة ، ( وريشا   ) يعني : مالا في قول ابن عباس  ومجاهد  والضحاك   والسدي    : يقال : تريش الرجل إذا تمول . وقيل : الريش الجمال ، أي : ما يتجملون به من الثياب ، وقيل : هو اللباس . 

 ( ولباس التقوى ذلك خير   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر   والكسائي    " ولباس " بنصب السين عطفا على قوله ( لباسا   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على الابتداء وخبره ( خير   ) وجعلوا ( ذلك   ) صلة في الكلام ، ولذلك قرأ ابن مسعود   وأبي بن كعب    ( ولباس التقوى خير   ) 

 واختلفوا في ( ولباس التقوى   ) قال قتادة   والسدي    : لباس التقوى هو الإيمان . وقال الحسن    : هو الحياء لأنه يبعث على التقوى . 

 وقال عطية  عن ابن عباس    : هو العمل الصالح . وعن  عثمان بن عفان  أنه قال : السمت الحسن . 

وقال عروة بن الزبير    : لباس التقوى خشية الله ، وقال الكلبي    : هو العفاف . والمعنى : لباس التقوى خير لصاحبه إذا أخذ به مما خلق له من اللباس للتجمل . 

وقال ابن الأنباري    : لباس التقوى هو اللباس الأول وإنما أعاده إخبارا أن ستر العورة خير من التعري في الطواف   . 

وقال زيد بن علي    : لباس التقوى الآلات التي يتقى بها في الحرب كالدرع والمغفر والساعد والساقين   . 

 وقيل : لباس التقوى هو الصوف والثياب الخشنة التي يلبسها أهل الورع . ( ذلك من آيات الله لعلهم يذكرون   ) .
[ ص: 223 ]   ( يا  بني آدم لا يفتننكم الشيطان كما أخرج أبويكم من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما  ليريهما سوآتهما إنه يراكم هو وقبيله من حيث لا ترونهم إنا جعلنا الشياطين  أولياء للذين لا يؤمنون   ( 27 ) وإذا فعلوا فاحشة قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا والله أمرنا بها قل إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون   ( 28 ) قل أمر ربي بالقسط وأقيموا وجوهكم عند كل مسجد وادعوه مخلصين له الدين كما بدأكم تعودون   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( يا بني آدم لا يفتننكم الشيطان   ) لا يضلنكم الشيطان ، ( كما أخرج أبويكم   ) أي : كما فتن أبويكم آدم  وحواء  فأخرجهما ، ( من الجنة ينزع عنهما لباسهما ليريهما سوآتهما   ) ليرى كل واحد سوأة الآخر ، ( إنه يراكم   ) يعني أن الشيطان يراكم يا بني آدم ، ( هو وقبيله   ) جنوده . قال ابن عباس    : هو وولده . وقال قتادة    : قبيله : الجن والشياطين ، ( من حيث لا ترونهم   ) قال مالك بن دينار    : إن عدوا يراك ولا تراه لشديد الخصومة والمؤنة إلا من عصم الله ، ( إنا جعلنا الشياطين أولياء   ) قرناء وأعوانا ، ( للذين لا يؤمنون   ) وقال الزجاج    : سلطانهم عليهم يزيدون في غيهم كما قال : ( أنا أرسلنا الشياطين على الكافرين تؤزهم أزا   ) مريم 83 . 

 ( وإذا فعلوا فاحشة   ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : هي طوافهم بالبيت عراة . وقال عطاء    : الشرك والفاحشة ، اسم لكل فعل قبيح بلغ النهاية في القبح   . ( قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا   ) وفيه إضمار معناه : وإذا فعلوا فاحشة فنهوا عنها قالوا وجدنا عليها آباءنا . قيل : ومن أين أخذ آباؤكم ؟ قالوا : ( والله أمرنا بها قل إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون   ) 

 ( قل أمر ربي بالقسط   ) قال ابن عباس    : بلا إله إلا الله ، وقال الضحاك    : بالتوحيد . وقال مجاهد   والسدي    : بالعدل . ( وأقيموا وجوهكم عند كل مسجد   ) قال مجاهد   والسدي    : يعني وجهوا وجوهكم حيث ما كنتم في الصلاة إلى الكعبة . وقال الضحاك    : إذا حضرت الصلاة وأنتم عند مسجد فصلوا فيه ولا يقولن أحدكم أصلي في مسجدي   . وقيل : معناه اجعلوا سجودكم لله خالصا ، ( وادعوه   ) واعبدوه ، ( مخلصين له الدين   ) الطاعة والعبادة ،   ( كما بدأكم تعودون   ) قال ابن عباس    : إن الله تعالى بدأ خلق بني آدم مؤمنا وكافرا كما قال : " هو الذي خلقكم فمنكم كافر ومنكم مؤمن   " ( التغابن ، 2 ) ، ثم يعيدهم يوم القيامة كما خلقهم مؤمنا وكافرا   . قال مجاهد    : يبعثون على ما ماتوا عليه .   [ ص: 224 ] 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  حدثنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي  أنبأنا محمد بن عبد الله الصفار  حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي  حدثنا أبو حذيفة  حدثنا  سفيان الثوري  عن الأعمش  عن أبي سفيان  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يبعث كل عبد على ما مات عليه ، المؤمن على إيمانه والكافر على كفره   " . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : عادوا على عمله فيهم . قال سعيد بن جبير    : كما كتب عليكم تكونون . 

قال محمد بن كعب     : من ابتدأ الله خلقه على الشقاوة صار إليها وإن عمل بعمل أهل السعادة ،  كما أن إبليس كان يعمل بعمل أهل السعادة ثم صار إلى الشقاوة ، ومن ابتدء  خلقه على السعادة صار إليها وإن عمل بعمل أهل الشقاء ، وكما أن السحرة كانت  تعمل بعمل أهل الشقاوة فصاروا إلى السعادة   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أنبأنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ثنا علي بن الجعد  حدثنا أبو غسان  عن أبي حازم  قال : سمعت سهل بن سعد  يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن  العبد يعمل فيما يرى الناس بعمل أهل الجنة وإنه من أهل النار ، وإنه ليعمل  فيما يرى الناس بعمل أهل النار وإنه من أهل الجنة ، وإنما الأعمال  بالخواتيم   " . 

 وقال الحسن  ومجاهد    : كما بدأكم وخلقكم في الدنيا ولم تكونوا شيئا ، كذلك تعودون أحياء يوم القيامة كما قال الله تعالى : " كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده   " ( الأنبياء ، 104 ) ، قال قتادة    : بدأهم من   [ ص: 225 ] التراب وإلى التراب يعودون ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم   " ( طه ، 55 ) .
( فريقا هدى وفريقا حق عليهم الضلالة إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   ( 30 ) ( يا بني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا إنه لا يحب المسرفين   ( 31 ) قل  من حرم زينة الله التي أخرج لعباده والطيبات من الرزق قل هي للذين آمنوا  في الحياة الدنيا خالصة يوم القيامة كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون   ( 32 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فريقا هدى   ) أي هداهم الله ، ( وفريقا حق   ) وجب ( عليهم الضلالة   ) أي : بالإرادة السابقة ، ( إنهم اتخذوا الشياطين أولياء من دون الله ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   ) فيه دليل على أن الكافر الذي يظن أنه في دينه على الحق والجاحد والمعاند سواء . 

قوله تعالى : ( يا بني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد   ) قال أهل التفسير : كانت بنو عامر  يطوفون بالبيت عراة ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " يا بني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد   " ، يعني الثياب . قال مجاهد    : ما يواري عورتك ولو عباءة . 

 قال الكلبي    : الزينة ما يواري العورة عند كل مسجد لطواف أو صلاة . 

 ( وكلوا واشربوا   ) قال الكلبي    : كانت بنو عامر  لا  يأكلون في أيام حجهم من الطعام إلا قوتا ولا يأكلون دسما ، يعظمون بذلك  حجهم ، فقال المسلمون : نحن أحق أن نفعل ذلك يا رسول الله ، فأنزل الله -  عز وجل - : " وكلوا " يعني اللحم والدسم " واشربوا " اللبن   ( ولا تسرفوا   ) بتحريم ما أحل الله لكم من اللحم والدسم ، ( إنه لا يحب المسرفين   ) الذين يفعلون ذلك . قال ابن عباس    : كل ما شئت والبس ما شئت ما أخطأتك خصلتان سرف ومخيلة . قال علي بن الحسين بن واقد    : قد جمع الله الطب كله في نصف آية فقال : " وكلوا واشربوا ولا تسرفوا   " . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( قل من حرم زينة الله التي أخرج لعباده   ) يعني لبس الثياب في الطواف ، ( والطيبات من الرزق ) يعني اللحم والدسم في أيام الحج . 

وعن ابن عباس  وقتادة    : والطيبات من الرزق ما حرم أهل الجاهلية من البحائر والسوائب   . 

 ( قل هي للذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا خالصة يوم القيامة    ) فيه حذف تقديره : هي للذين آمنوا وللمشركين في الحياة الدنيا فإن أهل  الشرك يشاركون المؤمنين في طيبات الدنيا ، وهي في الآخرة خالصة للمؤمنين لا  حظ للمشركين فيها . 

 وقيل : هي خالصة يوم القيامة من التنغيص والغم للمؤمنين ، فإنها لهم في الدنيا مع التنغيص والغم . 

 قرأ نافع    ( خالصة    ) رفع ، أي : قل هي للذين آمنوا مشتركين في الدنيا ، وهي في الآخرة خالصة  يوم القيامة للمؤمنين . وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب على القطع ، ( كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون   ) .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (159)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية33 إلى الاية40


( قل  إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن والإثم والبغي بغير الحق وأن  تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون   ( 33 ) ولكل أمة أجل فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   ( 34 ) يا بني آدم إما يأتينكم رسل منكم يقصون عليكم آياتي فمن اتقى وأصلح فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ( 35 ) ) 

 ( قل إنما حرم ربي الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن   ) يعني : الطواف عراة ( ما ظهر   ) طواف الرجال بالنهار ( وما بطن   ) طواف النساء بالليل . وقيل : هو الزنا سرا وعلانية . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا سليمان بن حرب  حدثنا شعبة  عن عمرو بن مرة  عن أبي وائل  عن عبد الله  قال قلت : أنت سمعت هذا من عبد الله؟  قال : نعم ، فرفعه ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " لا أحد أغير من الله ، فلذلك حرم الفواحش ما ظهر منها وما بطن ، ولا أحد أحب إليه المدح من الله فلذلك مدح نفسه "   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( والإثم ) يعني : الذنب والمعصية . وقال الضحاك    : الذنب الذي لا حد فيه . قال الحسن    : الإثم : الخمر . قال الشاعر : 


**شربت الإثم حتى ضل عقلي كذاك الإثم تذهب بالعقول* *

 ( والبغي   ) الظلم والكبر ، ( بغير الحق وأن تشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا   ) حجة وبرهانا ، ( وأن تقولوا على الله ما لا تعلمون   ) في تحريم الحرث والأنعام ، في قول مقاتل    . وقال غيره : هو عام في تحريم القول في الدين من غير يقين . 

 ( ولكل أمة أجل   ) مدة ، وأكل وشرب . وقال ابن عباس   وعطاء  والحسن    : يعني وقتا لنزول العذاب بهم ، ( فإذا جاء أجلهم   ) وانقطع أكلهم ، ( لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   ) أي : ولا يتقدمون . وذلك حين سألوا العذاب فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 قوله تعالى : ( يابني آدم إما يأتينكم رسل منكم   ) أي : أن يأتيكم . قيل : أراد جميع الرسل .   [ ص: 227 ] وقال مقاتل    : أراد بقوله : ( يا بني آدم ) مشركي العرب وبالرسل محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحده ، ( يقصون عليكم آياتي   ) قال ابن عباس    : فرائضي وأحكامي ، ( فمن اتقى وأصلح    ) أي : اتقى الشرك وأصلح عمله . وقيل : أخلص ما بينه وبين ربه ( فلا خوف  عليهم ) إذا خاف الناس ، ( ولا هم يحزنون ) أي : إذا حزنوا .
( والذين كذبوا بآياتنا واستكبروا عنها أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   ( 36 ) فمن  أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته أولئك ينالهم نصيبهم من  الكتاب حتى إذا جاءتهم رسلنا يتوفونهم قالوا أين ما كنتم تدعون من دون الله  قالوا ضلوا عنا وشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( والذين كذبوا بآياتنا واستكبروا عنها   ) تكبروا عن الإيمان بها ، وإنما ذكر الاستكبار لأن كل مكذب وكافر متكبر   . قال الله تعالى " إنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون   " ( الصافات ، 35 ) ، ( أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا   ) جعل له شريكا ، ( أو كذب بآياته   ) بالقرآن ، ( أولئك ينالهم نصيبهم من الكتاب   ) أي : حظهم مما كتب لهم في اللوح المحفوظ . واختلفوا فيه ، قال الحسن   والسدي    : ما كتب لهم من العذاب وقضى عليهم من سواد الوجوه وزرقة العيون . قال عطية  عن ابن عباس    : كتب لمن يفتري على الله أن وجهه مسود ، قال الله تعالى : " ويوم القيامة ترى الذين كذبوا على الله وجوههم مسودة   " ( الزمر ، 60 ) . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد    : ما سبق لهم من الشقاوة والسعادة . 

 وقال ابن عباس  وقتادة  والضحاك    : يعني أعمالهم التي عملوها وكتب عليهم من خير وشر يجزي عليها . 

 وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : ما كتب لهم من الأرزاق والآجال والأعمال فإذا فنيت ، ( جاءتهم رسلنا يتوفونهم   ) يقبضون أرواحهم يعني ملك الموت وأعوانه ، ( قالوا ) يعني يقول الرسل للكافر ، ( أين ما كنتم تدعون   ) تعبدون ، ( من دون الله   ) سؤال تبكيت وتقريع ، ( قالوا ضلوا عنا   ) بطلوا وذهبوا عنا ، ( وشهدوا على أنفسهم   ) اعترفوا عند معاينة الموت ، ( أنهم كانوا كافرين   ) . 
[ ص: 228 ]   ( قال  ادخلوا في أمم قد خلت من قبلكم من الجن والإنس في النار كلما دخلت أمة  لعنت أختها حتى إذا اداركوا فيها جميعا قالت أخراهم لأولاهم ربنا هؤلاء  أضلونا فآتهم عذابا ضعفا من النار قال لكل ضعف ولكن لا تعلمون   ( 38 ) وقالت أولاهم لأخراهم فما كان لكم علينا من فضل فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكسبون   ( 39 ) إن الذين كذبوا بآياتنا واستكبروا عنها لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط وكذلك نجزي المجرمين   ( 40 ) ) 

  ( قال ادخلوا في أمم   ) يعني : يقول الله لهم يوم القيامة ادخلوا في أمم ، أي : مع جماعات ، ( قد خلت   ) مضت ، ( من قبلكم من الجن والإنس في النار   ) يعني كفار الأمم الخالية ، ( كلما دخلت أمة لعنت أختها   ) يريد أختها في الدين لا في النسب ، فتلعن اليهود  اليهود  والنصارى  النصارى  ، وكل فرقة تلعن أختها ويلعن الأتباع القادة ، ولم يقل أخاها لأنه عنى الأمة والجماعة ، ( حتى إذا اداركوا فيها   ) أي : تداركوا وتلاحقوا واجتمعوا في النار ، ( جميعا قالت أخراهم   ) قال مقاتل    : يعني أخراهم دخولا النار وهم الأتباع ، ( لأولاهم   ) أي : لأولاهم دخولا وهم القادة ، لأن القادة يدخلون النار أولا . وقال ابن عباس    : يعني آخر كل أمة لأولاها ، وقال  السدي    : أهل آخر الزمان لأولاهم الذين شرعوا لهم ذلك الدين ، ( ربنا هؤلاء   ) الذين ، ( أضلونا   ) عن الهدى يعني القادة ( فآتهم عذابا ضعفا من النار   ) أي : ضعف عليهم العذاب ، ( قال ) الله تعالى ، ( لكل ضعف   ) يعني للقادة والأتباع ضعف من العذاب ، ( ولكن لا تعلمون   ) ما لكل فريق منكم من العذاب . 

 قرأ الجمهور : " ولكن لا تعلمون " ، وقرأ أبو بكر    " لا يعلمون " بالياء ، أي : لا يعلم الأتباع ما للقادة ولا القادة ما للأتباع . 

 ( وقالت أولاهم   ) يعني القادة ( لأخراهم   ) للأتباع ، ( فما كان لكم علينا من فضل   ) لأنكم كفرتم كما كفرنا فنحن وأنتم في الكفر سواء وفي العذاب سواء ، ( فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكسبون   ) 

 ( إن الذين كذبوا بآياتنا واستكبروا عنها لا تفتح لهم   ) بالتاء ، خفف أبو عمرو  ، وبالياء   [ ص: 229 ] خفف حمزة   والكسائي  ، والباقون بالتاء مشددة ، ( أبواب السماء   ) لأدعيتهم ولا لأعمالهم . وقال ابن عباس    : لأرواحهم لأنها خبيثة لا يصعد بها بل يهوى بها إلى سجين ، إنما تفتح أبواب السماء لأرواح المؤمنين وأدعيتهم وأعمالهم ،   ( ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط   ) أي  : حتى يدخل البعير في ثقب الإبرة ، والخياط والمخيط الإبرة ، والمراد منه :  أنهم لا يدخلون الجنة أبدا لأن الشيء إذا علق بما يستحيل كونه يدل ذلك على  تأكيد المنع ، كما يقال : لا أفعل كذا حتى يشيب الغراب أو يبيض القار ،  يريد لا أفعله أبدا . ( وكذلك نجزي المجرمين ) .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (160)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية41 إلى الاية49


( لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش وكذلك نجزي الظالمين   ( 41 ) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون   ( 42 ) ونزعنا  ما في صدورهم من غل تجري من تحتهم الأنهار وقالوا الحمد لله الذي هدانا  لهذا وما كنا لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله لقد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق ونودوا أن  تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   ( 43 ) ) 

 ( لهم من جهنم مهاد   ) أي : فراش ، ( ومن فوقهم غواش   ) أي : لحف ، وهي جمع غاشية ، يعني ما غشاهم وغطاهم ، يريد إحاطة النار بهم من كل جانب ، كما قال الله ، " لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار ومن تحتهم ظلل   " ( الزمر ، 16 ) ، ( وكذلك نجزي المجرمين   ) 

 ( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها   ) أي : طاقتها وما لا تحرج فيه ولا تضيق عليه ، ( أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون   ) 

 ( ونزعنا   ) وأخرجنا ، ( ما في صدورهم من غل   ) من غش وعداوة كانت بينهم في الدنيا فجعلناهم إخوانا على سرر متقابلين لا يحسد بعضهم بعضا على شيء خص الله به بعضهم . ( تجري من تحتهم الأنهار   ) روى الحسن  عن علي  رضي الله عنه قال : فينا والله أهل بدر  نزلت : ( ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل إخوانا على سرر متقابلين   ) . 

وقال علي  رضي الله عنه أيضا : إني لأرجو أن أكون أنا وعثمان  وطلحة  والزبير  من الذين قال   [ ص: 230 ] لهم الله - عز وجل - : ( ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل   ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا الصلت بن محمد  حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  حدثنا سعيد  عن قتادة  عن  أبي المتوكل الناجي  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يخلص  المؤمنون من النار ، فيحبسون على قنطرة بين الجنة والنار ، فيقتص لبعضهم  من بعض مظالم كانت بينهم في الدنيا ، حتى إذا هذبوا ونقوا أذن لهم في دخول  الجنة ، فوالذي نفس محمد بيده لأحدهم أهدى بمنزله في الجنة منه بمنزله كان  في الدنيا "   . 

 وقال  السدي  في  هذه الآية : إن أهل الجنة إذا سيقوا إلى الجنة وجدوا عند بابها شجرة ، في  أصل ساقها عينان ، فشربوا من إحداهما ، فينزع ما في صدورهم من غل ، فهو  الشراب الطهور ، واغتسلوا من الأخرى فجرت عليهم نضرة النعيم فلن يشعثوا ولن  يسحنوا بعدها أبدا ، أي إلى هذا ، يعني طريق الجنة . 

 وقال  سفيان الثوري    : معناه هدانا لعمل هذا ثوابه ، ( وما كنا   ) قرأ ابن عامر    : " ما كنا " بلا واو ، ( لنهتدي لولا أن هدانا الله لقد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق   ) هذا قول أهل الجنة حين رأوا ما وعدهم الرسل عيانا ،   ( ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   ) قيل : هذا النداء إذا رأوا الجنة من بعيد نودوا أن تلكم الجنة . 

 وقيل : هذا النداء يكون في الجنة . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة الخطيب  أنبأنا أبو طاهر محمد بن الحارث  أنبأنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمد  أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن سفيان  عن أبي إسحاق  عن الأغر  عن أبي سعيد  وعن  أبي هريرة  قالا ينادي  مناد : إن لكم أن تصحوا فلا تسقموا أبدا ، وإن لكم أن تحيوا فلا تموتوا  أبدا ، وإن لكم أن تشبوا فلا تهرموا أبدا ، وإن لكم أن تنعموا فلا تبأسوا  أبدا ، فذلك قوله : " ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   " ، هذا حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم بن الحجاج  عن إسحاق بن إبراهيم   وعبد الرحمن بن حميد  عن عبد الرزاق  عن  سفيان الثوري  بهذا الإسناد مرفوعا .   [ ص: 231 ] وروي عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " ما من أحد إلا وله منزله في الجنة ومنزله في النار ، فأما الكافر فإنه  يرث المؤمن منزله من النار ، والمؤمن يرث الكافر منزله من الجنة " . 
( ونادى  أصحاب الجنة أصحاب النار أن قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا فهل وجدتم ما وعد  ربكم حقا قالوا نعم فأذن مؤذن بينهم أن لعنة الله على الظالمين   ( 44 ) الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله ويبغونها عوجا وهم بالآخرة كافرون   ( 45 ) وبينهما حجاب وعلى الأعراف رجال يعرفون كلا بسيماهم ونادوا أصحاب الجنة أن سلام عليكم لم يدخلوها وهم يطمعون   ( 46 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ونادى أصحاب الجنة أصحاب النار أن قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا   ) من الثواب ، ( حقا ) أي صدقا ، ( فهل وجدتم ما وعد ربكم   ) من العذاب ، ( حقا قالوا نعم   ) قرأ الكسائي  بكسر العين حيث كان ، والباقون بفتحها وهما لغتان ، ( فأذن مؤذن بينهم   ) أي : نادى مناد أسمع الفريقين ، ( أن لعنة الله على الظالمين   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والبصرة  وعاصم    : " أن " خفيف ، " لعنة " ، رفع ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد ، " لعنة الله " نصب ، على الظالمين ، أي : الكافرين ، 

 ( الذين يصدون   ) أي : يصرفون الناس ، ( عن سبيل الله   ) طاعة الله ، ( ويبغونها عوجا   ) أي : يطلبونها زيغا وميلا أي : يطلبون سبيل الله جائرين عن القصد . 

 قال ابن عباس    : يصلون  لغير الله ، ويعظمون ما لم يعظمه الله . والعوج - بكسر العين - في الدين  والأمر والأرض وكل ما لم يكن قائما ، وبالفتح في كل ما كان قائما كالحائط  والرمح ونحوهما . ( وهم بالآخرة كافرون   ) 

 ( وبينهما حجاب   ) يعني : بين الجنة والنار ، وقيل : بين أهل الجنة وبين أهل النار حجاب ، وهو السور الذي ذكر الله تعالى في قوله : " فضرب بينهم بسور له باب   " ( الحديد ، 13 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وعلى الأعراف رجال    ) والأعراف هي ذلك السور الذي بين الجنة والنار ، وهي جمع عرف ، وهو اسم  للمكان المرتفع ، ومنه عرف الديك لارتفاعه عما سواه من جسده . وقال  السدي    : سمي ذلك السور أعرافا لأن أصحابه يعرفون الناس . 

 واختلفوا في الرجال الذين أخبر الله عنهم أنهم على الأعراف   : فقال حذيفة   وابن عباس    : هم   [ ص: 232 ] قوم  استوت حسناتهم وسيئاتهم ، فقصرت بهم سيئاتهم عن الجنة ، وتجاوزت بهم  حسناتهم عن النار ، فوقفوا هناك حتى يقضي الله فيهم ما يشاء ، ثم يدخلهم  الجنة بفضل رحمته ، وهم آخر من يدخل الجنة . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  أنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أنا عبد الله بن محمود  أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن أبي بكر الهذلي  قال : قال سعيد بن جبير  ، يحدث عن ابن مسعود  قال  : يحاسب الناس يوم القيامة فمن كانت حسناته أكثر من سيئاته بواحدة دخل  الجنة ، ومن كانت سيئاته أكثر من حسناته بواحدة دخل النار ، ثم قرأ قول  الله تعالى : ( فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون ومن خفت موازينه  فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم ) ( الأعراف 8 - 9 ) . ثم قال : إن الميزان يخف  بمثقال حبة أو يرجح . قال : ومن استوت حسناته وسيئاته كان من أصحاب الأعراف  فوقفوا على الصراط ، ثم عرفوا أهل الجنة وأهل النار فإذا نظروا إلى أهل  الجنة نادوا سلام عليكم ، وإذا صرفوا أبصارهم إلى أصحاب النار قالوا ربنا  لا تجعلنا مع القوم الظالمين ، فأما أصحاب الحسنات فإنهم يعطون نورا يمشون  به بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم ، ويعطى كل عبد يومئذ نورا فإذا أتوا على الصراط  سلب الله نور كل منافق ومنافقة ، فلما رأى أهل الجنة ما لقي المنافقون  قالوا ربنا أتمم لنا نورنا . 

 فأما أصحاب الأعراف فإن النور لم ينزع من بين أيديهم ، ومنعتهم سيئاتهم أن  يمضوا فبقي في قلوبهم الطمع إذ لم ينزع النور من بين أيديهم ، فهنالك يقول  الله : " لم يدخلوها وهم يطمعون " ، وكان الطمع النور الذي بين أيديهم ثم  أدخلوا الجنة ، وكانوا آخر أهل الجنة دخولا   . 

 وقال شرحبيل بن سعد    : أصحاب الأعراف قوم خرجوا في الغزو بغير إذن آبائهم ، ورواه مقاتل  في تفسيره مرفوعا : هم  رجال غزوا في سبيل الله عصاة لآبائهم فقتلوا ، فأعتقوا من النار بقتلهم في  سبيل الله وحبسوا عن الجنة بمعصية آبائهم ، فهم آخر من يدخل الجنة . 

وروي عن مجاهد    : أنهم أقوام رضي عنهم أحد الأبوين دون الآخر ، يحبسون على   [ ص: 233 ] الأعراف إلى أن يقضي الله بين الخلق ، ثم يدخلون الجنة . 

 وقال عبد العزيز بن يحيى الكناني    : هم الذين ماتوا في الفترة ولم يبدلوا دينهم . 

 وقيل : هم أطفال المشركين . وقال الحسن    : هم أهل الفضل من المؤمنين علوا على الأعراف فيطلعون على أهل الجنة وأهل النار جميعا ، ويطالعون أحوال الفريقين . 

قوله تعالى : ( يعرفون كلا بسيماهم   ) أي : يعرفون أهل الجنة ببياض وجوههم وأهل النار بسواد وجوههم . ( ونادوا أصحاب الجنة أن سلام عليكم   ) أي : إذا رأوا أهل الجنة قالوا سلام عليكم ، ( لم يدخلوها   ) يعني : أصحاب الأعراف لم يدخلوا الجنة ، ( وهم يطمعون   ) في دخولها ، قال أبو العالية    : ما جعل الله ذلك الطمع فيهم إلا كرامة يريد بهم ، قال الحسن    : الذي جعل الطمع في قلوبهم يوصلهم إلى ما يطمعون .
( وإذا صرفت أبصارهم تلقاء أصحاب النار قالوا ربنا لا تجعلنا مع القوم الظالمين   ( 47 ) ونادى أصحاب الأعراف رجالا يعرفونهم بسيماهم قالوا ما أغنى عنكم جمعكم وما كنتم تستكبرون   ( 48 ) أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم لا ينالهم الله برحمة ادخلوا الجنة لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون   ( 49 ) ) 

 ( وإذا صرفت أبصارهم تلقاء أصحاب النار   ) تعوذوا بالله ، ( قالوا ربنا لا تجعلنا مع القوم الظالمين   ) يعني : الكافرين في النار . 

  ( ونادى أصحاب الأعراف رجالا   ) كانوا عظماء في الدنيا من أهل النار ، ( يعرفونهم بسيماهم قالوا ما أغنى عنكم جمعكم   ) في الدنيا من المال والولد ، ( وما كنتم تستكبرون   ) عن الإيمان . قال الكلبي    : ينادون وهم على السور : يا وليد بن المغيرة  ويا أبا جهل بن هشام  ويا فلان ، ثم ينظرون إلى الجنة فيرون فيها الفقراء والضعفاء ممن كانوا يستهزءون بهم ، مثل سلمان  وصهيب  وخباب  وبلال  وأشباههم ، فيقول أصحاب الأعراف لأولئك الكفار : ( أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم   ) 

 ( أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم   ) حلفتم ، ( لا ينالهم الله برحمة   ) أي : حلفتم أنهم لا يدخلون الجنة . ثم يقال لأهل الأعراف : ( ادخلوا الجنة لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون   ) وفيه قول آخر : أن   [ ص: 234 ] أصحاب  الأعراف إذا قالوا لأهل النار ما قالوا ، قال لهم أهل النار : إن دخل  أولئك الجنة وأنتم لم تدخلوها . فيعيرونهم بذلك ، ويقسمون أنهم يدخلون  النار ، فتقول الملائكة الذين حبسوا أصحاب الأعراف على الصراط لأهل النار :  أهؤلاء ، يعني : أصحاب الأعراف ، الذين أقسمتم يا أهل النار أنهم لا  ينالهم الله برحمة ، ثم قالت الملائكة لأصحاب الأعراف : " ادخلوا الجنة لا خوف عليكم ولا أنتم تحزنون   " فيدخلون الجنة .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (161)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية50 إلى الاية56

( ونادى أصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة أن أفيضوا علينا من الماء أو مما رزقكم الله قالوا إن الله حرمهما على الكافرين   ( 50 ) الذين اتخذوا دينهم لهوا ولعبا وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا فاليوم ننساهم كما نسوا لقاء يومهم هذا وما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   ( 51 ) ( ولقد جئناهم بكتاب فصلناه على علم هدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون   ( 52 ) هل   ينظرون إلا تأويله يوم يأتي تأويله يقول الذين نسوه من قبل قد جاءت رسل   ربنا بالحق فهل لنا من شفعاء فيشفعوا لنا أو نرد فنعمل غير الذي كنا نعمل   قد خسروا أنفسهم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ( 53 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ونادى أصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة أن أفيضوا   ) أي : صبوا ، ( علينا من الماء أو مما رزقكم الله   ) أي : أوسعوا علينا مما رزقكم الله من طعام الجنة . 

 قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس      : لما صار أصحاب الأعراف إلى الجنة طمع أهل النار في الفرج ، وقالوا :  يا  رب إن لنا قرابات من أهل الجنة ، فأذن لنا حتى نراهم ونكلمهم ، فينظروا   إلى قرابتهم في الجنة وما هم فيه من النعيم فيعرفونهم ولم يعرفهم أهل  الجنة  لسواد وجوههم ، فينادي أصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة بأسمائهم ، وأخبروهم   بقراباتهم : أن أفيضوا علينا من الماء أو مما رزقكم الله   ( قالوا إن الله حرمهما على الكافرين   ) يعني : الماء والطعام . 

 ( الذين اتخذوا دينهم لهوا ولعبا    ) وهو ما  زين لهم الشيطان من تحريم البحيرة وأخواتها ، والمكاء والتصدية  حول البيت ،  وسائر الخصال الذميمة ، التي كانوا يفعلونها في الجاهلية .  وقيل : دينهم  أي عيدهم ، ( وغرتهم الحياة الدنيا فاليوم ننساهم   ) نتركهم في النار ، ( كما نسوا لقاء يومهم هذا   ) أي : كما تركوا العمل للقاء يومهم هذا ، ( وما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   )   [ ص: 235 ] 

 ( ولقد جئناهم بكتاب   ) يعني : القرآن ( فصلناه   ) بيناه ، ( على علم   ) منا لما يصلحهم ، ( هدى ورحمة ) أي : جعلنا القرآن هاديا وذا رحمة ، ( لقوم يؤمنون   ) 

 ( هل ينظرون   ) أي : هل ينتظرون ، ( إلا تأويله   ) قال مجاهد    : جزاءه . وقال  السدي    : عاقبته . ومعناه : هل ينتظرون إلا ما يئول إليه أمرهم في العذاب ومصيرهم إلى النار . ( يوم يأتي تأويله   ) أي : جزاؤه وما يئول إليه أمرهم ، ( يقول الذين نسوه من قبل قد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق   ) اعترفوا به حين لا ينفعهم الاعتراف ، ( فهل لنا   ) اليوم ، ( من شفعاء فيشفعوا لنا أو نرد   ) إلى الدنيا ، ( فنعمل غير الذي كنا نعمل قد خسروا أنفسهم   ) أهلكوها بالعذاب ، ( وضل ) وبطل ( عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ) . 
( إن  ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام  ثم استوى على العرش يغشي  الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثا والشمس والقمر والنجوم  مسخرات بأمره ألا له الخلق  والأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين   ( 54 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام     ) أراد به في مقدار ستة أيام لأن اليوم من لدن طلوع الشمس إلى غروبها ،   ولم يكن يومئذ يوم ولا شمس ولا سماء ، قيل : ستة أيام كأيام الآخرة وكل  يوم  كألف سنة . وقيل : كأيام الدنيا ، قال سعيد بن جبير      : كان الله - عز وجل - قادرا على خلق السماوات والأرض في لمحة ولحظة ،   فخلقهن في ستة أيام تعليما لخلقه التثبت والتأني في الأمور وقد جاء في   الحديث :   " التأني من الله والعجلة من الشيطان "   . 

 ( ثم استوى على العرش   ) قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : استقر . وقال أبو عبيدة    : صعد . وأولت المعتزلة الاستواء بالاستيلاء ، وأما أهل السنة فيقولون : الاستواء على العرش صفة لله تعالى ، بلا كيف ، يجب على الرجل الإيمان به ، ويكل العلم فيه إلى الله - عز وجل - . وسأل رجل مالك بن أنس  عن قوله : ( الرحمن على العرش استوى   ) طه - 5 ، كيف استوى؟ فأطرق رأسه مليا ، وعلاه   [ ص:  236 ] الرحضاء  ، ثم قال : الاستواء غير مجهول ، والكيف غير معقول ،  والإيمان به واجب ،  والسؤال عنه بدعة ، وما أظنك إلا ضالا ثم أمر به فأخرج  . 

 وروي عن  سفيان الثوري   والأوزاعي   والليث بن سعد   وسفيان بن عيينة   وعبد الله بن المبارك  وغيرهم من علماء السنة في هذه الآيات التي جاءت في الصفات المتشابهة : أمروها كما جاءت بلا كيف . 

 والعرش في اللغة : هو السرير . وقيل : هو ما علا فأظل ، ومنه عرش الكروم . وقيل : العرش الملك . 

  ( يغشي الليل النهار   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر  ويعقوب      : " يغشي " بالتشديد هاهنا وفي سورة الرعد ، والباقون بالتخفيف ، أي :   يأتي الليل على النهار فيغطيه ، وفيه حذف أي : ويغشي النهار الليل ، ولم   يذكره لدلالة الكلام عليه وذكر في آية أخرى فقال : " يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل   " الزمر - 5 ، ( يطلبه حثيثا   ) أي : سريعا ، وذلك أنه إذا كان يعقب أحدهم الآخر ويخلفه ، فكأنه يطلبه . ( والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات   ) قرأ ابن عامر  كلها بالرفع على الابتداء والخبر ، والباقون بالنصب ، وكذلك في سورة النحل عطفا على قوله : " لخلق السماوات والأرض   " ، أي : خلق هذه الأشياء مسخرات ، أي : مذللات ( بأمره ألا له الخلق والأمر   ) له الخلق لأنه خلقهم وله الأمر ، يأمر في خلقه بما يشاء . قال سفيان بن عيينة    : فرق الله بين الخلق والأمر فمن جمع بينهما فقد كفر . 

 ( تبارك الله ) أي : تعالى الله وتعظم . وقيل : ارتفع . والمبارك المرتفع .   وقيل : تبارك تفاعل من البركة وهي النماء والزيادة ، أي : البركة تكتسب   وتنال بذكره . 

 وعن ابن عباس  قال : جاء بكل بركة . وقال الحسن      : تجيء البركة من قبله وقيل : تبارك : تقدس . والقدس : الطهارة . وقيل :   تبارك الله أي : باسمه يتبرك في كل شيء . وقال المحققون : معنى هذه الصفة   ثبت ودام بما لم يزل ولا يزال . وأصل البركة الثبوت . ويقال : تبارك الله   ولا يقال : متبارك ولا مبارك ، لأنه لم يرد به التوقيف . ( رب العالمين )  .  
[ ص: 237 ]   ( ادعوا ربكم تضرعا وخفية إنه لا يحب المعتدين   ( 55 ) ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها وادعوه خوفا وطمعا إن رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين   ( 56 ) ) 

 ( ادعوا ربكم تضرعا   ) تذللا واستكانة ، ( وخفية ) أي سرا . قال الحسن      : بين دعوة السر ودعوة العلانية سبعون ضعفا ، ولقد كان المسلمون يجتهدون   في الدعاء وما يسمع لهم صوت ، وإن كان إلا همسا بينهم وبين ربهم ، وذلك  أن  الله سبحانه يقول : " ادعوا ربكم تضرعا وخفية   " ، وإن الله ذكر عبدا صالحا ورضي فعله فقال : " إذ نادى ربه نداء خفيا " مريم - 3 . ( إنه لا يحب المعتدين   ) قيل : المعتدين في الدعاء ، وقال أبو مجلز    : هم الذين يسألون منازل الأنبياء عليهم السلام . 

 أخبرنا عمر بن عبد العزيز الفاشاني  ، أنبأنا القاسم بن جعفر الهاشمي  ، أنبأنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد اللؤلؤي  ، ثنا أبو داود السجستاني  ، حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا حماد  يعني ابن سلمة  ، أنبأنا سعيد الجريري  ، عن أبي نعامة  أن عبد الله بن مغفل  سمع ابنه يقول : اللهم   إني أسألك القصر الأبيض عن يمين الجنة إذا دخلتها ، فقال : يا بني سل  الله  الجنة وتعوذ من النار ، فإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يقول :  " إنه سيكون في هذه الأمة قوم يعتدون في الطهور والدعاء "   . 

 وقيل : أراد به الاعتداء بالجهر والصياح قال  ابن جريج    : من الاعتداء رفع الصوت والنداء بالدعاء والصياح . 

 وروينا عن أبي موسى  قال لما غزا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خيبر  أشرف   الناس على واد فرفعوا أصواتهم بالتكبير ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - : " أربعوا على أنفسكم ، إنكم لا تدعون أصم ولا غائبا ، إنكم  تدعون  سميعا قريبا "   . وقال عطية    : هم الذين يدعون على المؤمنين فيما لا يحل ، فيقولون : اللهم أخزهم اللهم العنهم .   [ ص: 238 ] 

  ( ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها   ) أي   لا تفسدوا فيها بالمعاصي والدعاء إلى غير طاعة الله بعد إصلاح الله إياها   ببعث الرسل وبيان الشريعة ، والدعاء إلى طاعة الله ، وهذا معنى قول الحسن   والسدي  والضحاك  والكلبي    . 

وقال عطية     : لا تعصوا في الأرض فيمسك  الله المطر ويهلك الحرث بمعاصيكم   . فعلى هذا  معنى قوله : " بعد إصلاحها "  أي : بعد إصلاح الله إياها بالمطر والخصب . 

 ( وادعوه خوفا وطمعا   ) أي : خوفا منه ومن عذابه ، وطمعا فيما عنده من مغفرته وثوابه . وقال  ابن جريج    : خوف العدل وطمع الفضل . ( إن رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين   ) ولم يقل قريبة ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : الرحمة هاهنا الثواب فرجع النعت إلى المعنى دون اللفظ كقوله : ( وإذا حضر القسمة أولو القربى واليتامى والمساكين فارزقوهم منه   ) النساء - 8 ولم يقل منها لأنه أراد الميراث والمال . 

 وقال الخليل بن أحمد    : القريب والبعيد يستوي فيهما في اللغة : المذكر والمؤنث والواحد والجمع . قال أبو عمرو بن العلاء      : القريب في اللغة يكون بمعنى القرب وبمعنى المسافة ، تقول العرب : هذه   امرأة قريبة منك إذا كانت بمعنى القرابة ، وقريب منك إذا كانت بمعنى   المسافة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (162)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية57 إلى الاية72

( وهو   الذي يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته حتى إذا أقلت سحابا ثقالا سقناه  لبلد  ميت فأنزلنا به الماء فأخرجنا به من كل الثمرات كذلك نخرج الموتى  لعلكم  تذكرون   ( 57 ) ( والبلد الطيب يخرج نباته بإذن ربه والذي خبث لا يخرج إلا نكدا كذلك نصرف الآيات لقوم يشكرون   ( 58 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشرا   ) قرأ عاصم      " بشرا " بالباء وضمها وسكون الشين هاهنا وفي الفرقان وسورة النمل ،   ويعني : أنها تبشر بالمطر بدليل قوله تعالى : ( الرياح مبشرات ) الروم - 46   ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " نشرا " بالنون وفتحها ، وهي الريح الطيبة اللينة ، قال الله تعالى : ( والناشرات نشرا ) المرسلات - 3 ، وقرأ ابن عامر  بضم   النون وسكون الشين ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم النون والشين ، جمع نشور ، مثل  صبور  وصبر ورسول ورسل ، أي : متفرقة وهي الرياح التي تهب من كل ناحية ( بين يدي رحمته   ) أي : قدام المطر .   [ ص: 239 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  أنبأنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  أنبأنا أبو العباس الأصم  أنبأنا الربيع  أنبأنا  الشافعي  أنبأنا الثقة عن الزهري  عن  ثابت بن قيس  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : أخذت الناس ريح بطريق مكة  وعمر  حاج فاشتدت ، فقال عمر  رضي الله عنه لمن حوله : ما بلغكم في الريح فلم يرجعوا إليه شيئا ، فبلغني الذي سأل عمر  عنه من أمر الريح فاستحثثت راحلتي حتى أدركت عمر  رضي   الله عنه ، وكنت في مؤخر الناس ، فقلت : يا أمير المؤمنين أخبرت أنك سألت   عن الريح وإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " الريح من روح الله تأتي بالرحمة وبالعذاب فلا تسبوها ، وسلوا الله من خيرها وتعوذوا به من شرها   " ورواه عبد الرزاق  عن معمر  عن الزهري  بإسناده . 

 ( حتى إذا أقلت   ) حملت الرياح ( سحابا ثقالا   ) بالمطر ، ( سقناه   ) ورد الكناية إلى السحاب ، ( لبلد ميت   ) أي : إلى بلد ميت محتاج إلى الماء ، وقيل : معناه لإحياء بلد ميت لا نبات فيه ( فأنزلنا به   ) أي : بالسحاب . وقيل : بذلك البلد الميت ( الماء ) يعني : المطر ، ( فأخرجنا به من كل الثمرات كذلك نخرج الموتى   ) استدل بإحياء الأرض بعد موتها على إحياء الموتى ، ( لعلكم تذكرون   ) قال  أبو هريرة   وابن عباس      : إذا مات الناس كلهم في النفخة الأولى أرسل الله عليهم مطرا كمني  الرجال  من ماء تحت العرش يدعى ماء الحيوان ، فينبتون في قبورهم نبات الزرع  حتى  إذا استكملت أجسادهم نفخ فيهم الروح ، ثم يلقي عليهم النوم فينامون  في  قبورهم ، ثم يحشرون بالنفخة الثانية وهم يجدون طعم النوم في رءوسهم  وأعينهم  ، فعند ذلك يقولون : ( يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا ) يس - 52 . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( والبلد الطيب يخرج نباته بإذن ربه   ) هذا مثل ضربه الله - عز وجل - للمؤمن والكافر فمثل المؤمن مثل البلد الطيب ، يصيبه المطر فيخرج نباته بإذن ربه ، ( والذي خبث   ) يريد الأرض السبخة التي ( لا يخرج   ) نباتها ، ( إلا نكدا   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  بفتح الكاف ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها ، أي : عسرا قليلا بعناء ومشقة .   [ ص: 240 ] 

 فالأول : مثل المؤمن الذي إذا سمع القرآن وعاه وعقله وانتفع به ، والثاني :   مثل الكافر الذي يسمع القرآن فلا يؤثر فيه ، كالبلد الخبيث الذي لا يتبين   أثر المطر فيه ( كذلك نصرف الآيات   ) نبينها ، ( لقوم يشكرون ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا محمد بن العلاء  حدثنا  حماد بن أسامة  عن يزيد بن عبد الله  عن أبي بردة  عن أبي موسى  رضي الله عنه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :     " مثل ما بعثني الله به من الهدى والعلم كمثل الغيث الكثير أصاب أرضا   فكانت منها طائفة طيبة قبلت الماء فأنبتت الكلأ والعشب الكثير ، وكانت منها   أجادب أمسكت الماء فنفع الله بها الناس فشربوا وسقوا وزرعوا ، وأصاب منها   طائفة أخرى إنما هي قيعان لا تمسك ماء ولا تنبت كلأ فذلك مثل من فقه في  دين  الله ونفعه ما بعثني الله به فعلم وعلم ، ومثل من لم يرفع بذلك رأسا  ولم  يقبل هدى الله الذي أرسلت به " . 
( لقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 59 ) قال الملأ من قومه إنا لنراك في ضلال مبين   ( 60 ) قال يا قوم ليس بي ضلالة ولكني رسول من رب العالمين   ( 61 ) أبلغكم رسالات ربي وأنصح لكم وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون   ( 62 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( لقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه   ) وهو نوح بن لمك بن متوشلخ بن أخنوخ  وهو إدريس  ، وهو أول نبي بعث بعد إدريس  ، وكان نجارا بعثه الله إلى قومه وهو ابن خمسين سنة . وقال ابن عباس    : ابن أربعين سنة . وقيل : بعث وهو ابن مائتين وخمسين سنة . وقال مقاتل    : ابن مائة سنة . وقال ابن عباس    : سمي نوحا لكثرة ما ناح على نفسه   . 

 واختلفوا في سبب نوحه فقال بعضهم : لدعوته على قومه بالهلاك ، وقيل : لمراجعته ربه في شأن ابنه كنعان    . وقيل : لأنه مر بكلب مجذوم ، فقال : اخسأ يا قبيح فأوحى الله تعالى إليه : أعبتني أم عبت الكلب؟ ( فقال ) لقومه ، ( يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره   ) قرأ أبو جعفر   والكسائي    ( من إله غيره   )   [ ص: 241 ] بكسر الراء حيث كان ، على نعت الإله ، وافق حمزة في سورة فاطر : ( هل من خالق غير الله   ) ( فاطر - 3 ) ، وقرأ الآخرون برفع الراء على التقديم ، تقديره : ما لكم غيره من إله ، ( إني أخاف عليكم   ) إن لم تؤمنوا ، ( عذاب يوم عظيم   ) 

 ( قال الملأ من قومه إنا لنراك في ضلال   ) خطأ وزوال عن الحق ، ( مبين ) بين . 

 ( قال ) نوح  ، ( يا قوم ليس بي ضلالة   ) ولم يقل ليست ، لأن معنى الضلالة : الضلال أو على تقديم الفعل ، ( ولكني رسول من رب العالمين   ) 

 ( أبلغكم   ) قرأ أبو عمرو    : " أبلغكم " بالتخفيف حيث كان من الإبلاغ . لقوله : ( لقد أبلغتكم   ) الأعراف - 93 ، ( رسالات ربي   ) " ليعلم أن قد أبلغوا رسالات ربهم " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد من التبليغ ، لقوله تعالى : ( بلغ ما أنزل إليك   ) ( المائدة - 67 ) ، رسالات ربي ( وأنصح لكم   ) يقال نصحته ونصحت له ، والنصح أن يريد لغيره من الخير ما يريد لنفسه ، ( وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون   ) أن عذابه لا يرد عن القوم المجرمين .
( أوعجبتم أن جاءكم ذكر من ربكم على رجل منكم لينذركم ولتتقوا ولعلكم ترحمون   ( 63 ) فكذبوه فأنجيناه والذين معه في الفلك وأغرقنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا إنهم كانوا قوما عمين   ( 64 ) وإلى عاد أخاهم هودا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون   ( 65 ) قال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه إنا لنراك في سفاهة وإنا لنظنك من الكاذبين   ( 66 ) قال يا قوم ليس بي سفاهة ولكني رسول من رب العالمين   ( 67 ) ) 

 ( أوعجبتم   ) ألف استفهام دخلت على واو العطف ، ( أن جاءكم ذكر من ربكم   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : موعظة . وقيل : بيان . وقيل : رسالة . ( على رجل منكم لينذركم   ) عذاب الله إن لم تؤمنوا ، ( ولتتقوا   ) أي : لكي تتقوا الله ، ( ولعلكم ترحمون   ) لكي ترحموا . 

 ( فكذبوه   ) يعني : كذبوا نوحا  ، ( فأنجيناه   ) من الطوفان ، ( والذين معه في الفلك   ) في   [ ص: 242 ] السفينة ، ( وأغرقنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا إنهم كانوا قوما عمين   ) أي : كفارا ، قال ابن عباس    : عميت قلوبهم عن معرفة الله . قال الزجاج    : عموا عن الحق والإيمان ، يقال : رجل عم عن الحق وأعمى في البصر . وقيل : العمي والأعمى كالخضر والأخضر . قال مقاتل    : عموات عن نزول العذاب بهم وهو الغرق . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإلى عاد أخاهم هودا   ) أي : وأرسلنا إلى عاد    - وهو عاد  بن عوص بن إرم بن سام بن نوح عليه السلام    - ، وهي عاد  الأولى " أخاهم " في النسب لا في الدين " هودا    " ، وهو هود بن عبد الله بن رباح بن الجلود بن عاد بن عوص    . وقال ابن إسحاق    : هو ابن شالخ بن أرفخشذ بن سام بن نوح  ، ( قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون   ) أفلا تخافون نقمته؟ 

 ( قال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه إنا لنراك   ) يا هود ، ( في سفاهة   ) في حمق وجهالة ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : تدعونا إلى دين لا نعرفه ، ( وإنا لنظنك من الكاذبين   ) أنك رسول الله إلينا . 

 ( قال ) هود  ، ( يا قوم ليس بي سفاهة ولكني رسول من رب العالمين   ) .
( أبلغكم رسالات ربي وأنا لكم ناصح أمين   ( 68 ) أوعجبتم   أن جاءكم ذكر من ربكم على رجل منكم لينذركم واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من  بعد  قوم نوح وزادكم في الخلق بسطة فاذكروا آلاء الله لعلكم تفلحون   ( 69 ) قالوا أجئتنا لنعبد الله وحده ونذر ما كان يعبد آباؤنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 70 ) قال   قد وقع عليكم من ربكم رجس وغضب أتجادلونني في أسماء سميتموها أنتم  وآباؤكم  ما نزل الله بها من سلطان فانتظروا إني معكم من المنتظرين   ( 71 ) فأنجيناه والذين معه برحمة منا وقطعنا دابر الذين كذبوا بآياتنا وما كانوا مؤمنين   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( أبلغكم رسالات ربي وأنا لكم ناصح أمين   ) ناصح أدعوكم إلى التوبة أمين على الرسالة . قال الكلبي    : كنت فيكم قبل اليوم أمينا . 

 ( أوعجبتم أن جاءكم ذكر من ربكم على رجل منكم   ) يعني نفسه ، ( لينذركم واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء   )   [ ص: 243 ] يعني في الأرض ، ( من بعد قوم نوح   ) أي : من بعد إهلاكهم ، ( وزادكم في الخلق بسطة   ) أي : طولا وقوة . قال الكلبي   والسدي    : كانت قامة الطويل منهم مائة ذراع ، وقامة القصير منهم ستون ذراعا . وقال أبو حمزة الثمالي    : سبعون ذراعا . وعن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ثمانون ذراعا . وقال مقاتل    : كان طول كل رجل اثني عشر ذراعا . وقال وهب    : كان رأس أحدهم مثل القبة العظيمة وكان عين الرجل تفرخ فيها الضباع ، وكذلك مناخرهم . ( فاذكروا آلاء الله   ) نعم الله ، واحدها إلى وآلاء مثل معى وأمعاء ، وقفا وأقفاء ، ونظيرها : ( آناء الليل ) ( الزمر - 9 ) ، واحدها أنا وآناء ، ( لعلكم تفلحون   ) 

 ( قالوا أجئتنا لنعبد الله وحده ونذر ما كان يعبد آباؤنا   ) من الأصنام ، فأتنا بما تعدنا ، من العذاب ، ( إن كنت من الصادقين   ) 

 ( قال ) هود  ، ( قد وقع   ) وجب ونزل ، ( عليكم من ربكم رجس   ) أي عذاب ، والسين مبدلة من الزاي ، ( وغضب ) أي : سخط ، ( أتجادلونني في أسماء سميتموها   ) وضعتموها ، ( أنتم وآباؤكم   ) قال أهل التفسير : كانت لهم أصنام يعبدونها سموها أسماء مختلفة ، ( ما نزل الله بها من سلطان   ) حجة وبرهان ، ( فانتظروا ) نزول العذاب ، ( إني معكم من المنتظرين   ) 

 ( فأنجيناه   ) يعني هودا عند نزول العذاب ، ( والذين معه برحمة منا وقطعنا دابر الذين كذبوا بآياتنا   ) أي : استأصلناهم وأهلكناهم عن آخرهم ، ( وما كانوا مؤمنين   ) 

 وكانت قصة عاد   على ما ذكر محمد بن إسحاق  وغيره : أنهم كانوا قوما ينزلون اليمن  وكانت مساكنهم بالأحقاف ، وهي رمال بين عمان  وحضرموت  ،   وكانوا قد فشوا في الأرض كلها وقهروا أهلها بفضل قوتهم التي آتاهم الله -   عز وجل - ، وكانوا أصحاب أوثان يعبدونها ، صنم يقال له صدى ، وصنم يقال  له  صمود ، وصنم يقال له الهباء ، فبعث الله إليهم هودا  نبيا   ، وهو من أوسطهم نسبا وأفضلهم حسبا ، فأمرهم أن يوحدوا الله ويكفوا عن  ظلم  الناس ولم يأمرهم بغير ذلك ، فكذبوه فقالوا من أشد منا قوة فبنوا  المصانع  وبطشوا بطشة الجبارين ، فلما فعلوا ذلك أمسك الله عنهم المطر ثلاث  سنين حتى  جهدهم ذلك .   [ ص: 244 ] 

 وكان الناس في ذلك الزمان إذا نزل بهم بلاء فطلبوا الفرج كانت طلبتهم إلى الله - عز وجل - عند بيته الحرام بمكة  مسلمهم ومشركهم ، فيجتمع بمكة  ناس كثير شتى ، مختلفة أديانهم وكلهم معظم لمكة  ، وأهل مكة  يومئذ العماليق سموا عماليق ، لأن أباهم عمليق بن لاذا بن سام بن نوح  ، وكان سيد العماليق إذ ذاك بمكة  رجل يقال له معاوية بن بكر  وكانت أم معاوية  كلهدة بنت الخيبري  رجل من عاد  ، فلما قحط المطر عن عاد  وجهدوا قالوا جهزوا وافدا منكم إلى مكة  فليستسقوا لكم ، فبعثوا قيل بن عنز  ولقيم بن هزال  من هزيل ، وعقيل بن صندين بن عاد الأكبر  ، ومرثد بن سعد بن عفير  وكان مسلما يكتم إسلامه ، وجلهمة بن الخيبري  خال معاوية بن بكر  ، ثم بعثوا لقمان بن عاد الأصغر بن صندين بن عاد الأكبر  ، فانطلق كل رجل من هؤلاء ومعه رهط من قومه حتى بلغ عدد وفدهم سبعين رجلا . 

 فلما قدموا مكة  نزلوا على معاوية بن بكر  وهو بظاهر مكة  خارجا من الحرم ، فأنزلهم وأكرمهم وكانوا أخواله وأصهاره فأقاموا عنده شهرا يشربون الخمر وتغنيهم الجرادتان ، قينتان لمعاوية بن بكر  ، وكان مسيرهم شهرا ومقامهم شهرا فلما رأى معاوية بن بكر  طول   مقامهم وقد بعثهم قومهم يتغوثون بهم من البلاء الذي أصابهم شق ذلك عليه ،   وقال هلك أخوالي وأصهاري وهؤلاء مقيمون عندي وهم ضيفي ، والله ما أدري  كيف  أصنع بهم ، أستحي أن آمرهم بالخروج إلى ما بعثوا إليه ، فيظنون أنه  ضيق مني  بمقامهم عندي ، وقد هلك من وراءهم من قومهم جهدا وعطشا ، فشكا ذلك  من  أمرهم إلى قينتيه الجرادتين ، فقالتا : قل شعرا نغنيهم به ، لا يدرون  من  قاله ، لعل ذلك أن يحركهم ، فقال معاوية بن بكر    : 
**ألا يا قيل ويحك قم فهينم لعل الله يسقينا غماما     فيسقي أرض عاد إن عادا 
قد أمسوا لا يبينون الكلاما     من العطش الشديد فليس نرجو 
به الشيخ الكبير ولا الغلاما     وقد كانت نساؤهم بخير 
فقد أمست نساؤهم أيامى     وإن الوحش تأتيهم جهارا 
فلا تخشى لعادي سهاما     وأنتم هاهنا فيما اشتهيتم 
نهاركمو وليلكمو التماما     فقبح وفدكم من وفد قوم 
ولا لقوا التحية والسلاما* *

 فلما غنتهم الجرادتان هذا قال بعضهم لبعض : يا قوم إنما بعثكم قومكم   يتغوثون بكم من البلاء الذي نزل بهم ، وقد أبطأتم عليهم ، فادخلوا هذا   الحرم فاستسقوا لقومكم ، فقال مرثد بن سعد بن   [ ص: 245 ] عفير  ، وكان قد آمن بهود  سرا : إنكم والله لا تسقون بدعائكم ، ولكن إن أطعتم نبيكم وأنبتم إلى ربكم سقيتم ، فأظهر إسلامه عند ذلك وقال : 
**عصت عاد  رسولهم فأمسوا     عطاشا ما تبلهم السماء 
لهم صنم يقال له صمود     يقابله صداء والهباء 
فبصرنا الرسول سبيل رشد     فأبصرنا الهدى وجلى العماء 
وإن إله هود  هو إلهي     على الله التوكل والرجاء 
**

 فقالوا لمعاوية بن بكر    : احبس عنا مرثد بن سعد  فلا يقدمن معنا مكة  ، فإنه قد اتبع دين هود  ، وترك ديننا ، ثم خرجوا إلى مكة  يستسقون لعاد  ، فلما ولوا إلى مكة  خرج مرثد بن سعد  من منزل معاوية  حتى أدركهم قبل أن يدعوا الله بشيء مما خرجوا له ، فلما انتهى إليهم قام يدعو الله ، وبها وفد عاد  يدعون ، فقال : اللهم أعطني سؤلي وحدي ولا تدخلني في شيء مما يدعوك به وفد عاد  ، وكان قيل بن عنز  رأس وفد عاد  ، فقال وفد عاد    : اللهم أعط قيلا ما سألك واجعل سؤلنا مع سؤله . 

 وكان قد تخلف عن وفد عاد    - حين دعوا - لقمان بن عاد  ، وكان سيد عاد  ، حتى إذا فرغوا من دعوتهم قام ، فقال : اللهم إني جئتك وحدي في حاجتي فأعطني سؤلي ، وسأل الله طول العمر فعمر عمر سبعة أنسر ، وقال قيل بن عنز  حين دعا : يا إلهنا إن كان هود  صادقا   فاسقنا فإنا قد هلكنا ، فأنشأ الله سحائب ثلاثا بيضاء وحمراء وسوداء ، ثم   ناداه مناد من السحايب يا قيل اختر لنفسك وقومك من هذه السحائب ما شئت  فقال  قيل : اخترت السحابة السوداء فإنها أكثر السحاب ماء فناداه مناد :  اخترت  رمادا رمددا لا تبقي من آل عاد  أحدا ، وساق الله سبحانه وتعالى السحابة السوداء التي اختارها قيل بما فيها من النقمة إلى عاد  حتى خرجت عليهم من واد لهم يقال له " المغيث " فلما رأوها استبشروا وقالوا : هذا عارض ممطرنا ، يقول الله تعالى : ( بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها   ) ( الأحقاف - 24 - 25 ) أي : كل شيء مرت به . 

 وكان أول من أبصر ما فيها وعرف أنها ريح مهلكة امرأة من عاد  يقال لها مهدد  ،   فلما تبينت ما فيها صحت ثم صعقت ، فلما أفاقت قالوا لها : ماذا رأيت؟  قالت  : رأيت الريح فيها كشهب النار أمامها رجال يقودونها ، فسخرها الله  عليهم  سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسوما ، فلم تدع من آل عاد  أحدا إلا هلك ، واعتزل هود  ومن معه من المؤمنين في حظيرة ما يصيبه هو ومن معه من الريح إلا ما تلين عليه الجلود وتلذ الأنفس ، وإنها لتمر من عاد  بالظعن فتحملهم بين السماء والأرض وتدمغهم بالحجارة ،   [ ص: 246 ] وخرج وفد عاد  من مكة  حتى مروا بمعاوية بن بكر  فنزلوا عليها فبينما هم عنده إذ أقبل رجل على ناقة في ليلة مقمرة مساء ثالثة من مصاب عاد  فأخبرهم الخبر ، فقالوا له فأين فارقت هودا  وأصحابه؟ فقال : فارقتهم بساحل البحر فكأنهم شكوا فيما حدثهم به ، فقالت هزيلة بنت بكر    : صدق ورب مكة    . 

 وذكروا أن مرثد بن سعد  ولقمان بن عاد   ، وقيل بن عنز  حين دعوا بمكة  ، قيل لهم : قد أعطيتكم مناكم فاختاروا لأنفسكم ، إلا أنه لا سبيل إلى الخلود ، ولا بد من الموت ، فقال مرثد    : اللهم أعطني صدقا وبرا فأعطي ذلك ، وقال لقمان    : أعطني يا رب عمرا ، فقيل له : اختر ، فاختار عمر  سبعة   أنسر ، فكان يأخذ الفرخ حين يخرج من بيضته فيأخذ الذكر منها لقوته ، حتى   إذا مات أخذ غيره فلم يزل يفعل ذلك حتى أتى على السابع ، وكان كل نسر يعيش   ثمانين سنة ، وكان آخرها لبد فلما مات لبد مات لقمان  معه . 

 وأما قيل فإنه قال : أختار أن يصيبني ما أصاب قومي فقيل له : إن الهلاك ،   فقال : لا أبالي لا حاجة لي في البقاء بعدهم ، فأصابه الذي أصاب عادا  من العذاب فهلك . 

 قال  السدي    : بعث الله على عاد  الريح   العقيم فلما دنت منهم نظروا إلى الإبل والرجال ، تطير بهم الريح بين   السماء والأرض ، فلما رأوها تبادروا البيوت فدخلوها وأغلقوا أبوابهم ،   فجاءت الريح فقلعت أبوابهم فدخلت عليهم فأهلكتهم فيها ، ثم أخرجتهم من   البيوت ، فلما أهلكهم الله أرسل عليهم طيرا سوداء فنقلتهم إلى البحر   فألقتهم فيه . 

 وروي أن الله - عز وجل - أمر الريح فأهالت عليهم الرمال ، فكانوا تحت   الرمل سبع ليال وثمانية أيام لهم أنين تحت الرمل ، ثم أمر الريح فكشفت عنهم   الرمال فاحتملتهم فرمت بهم في البحر ولم تخرج ريح قط إلا بمكيال إلا  يومئذ  فإنها عتت على الخزنة فغلبتهم فلم يعلموا كم كان مكيالها . 

 وفي الحديث :   " إنها خرجت عليهم على قدر خرق الخاتم " وروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه : أن قبر هود  عليه السلام بحضرموت  في كثيب أحمر   . وقال عبد الرحمن بن سابط    : بين الركن والمقام وزمزم قبر تسعة وتسعين نبيا ، وإن قبر هود  وشعيب  وصالح  وإسماعيل  عليهم السلام في تلك البقعة . ويروى : أن النبي من الأنبياء إذا هلك قومه جاء هو والصالحون معه إلى مكة  يعبدون الله فيها حتى يموتوا . 


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (163)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية73 إلى الاية80


   ( وإلى   ثمود أخاهم صالحا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره قد جاءتكم   بينة من ربكم هذه ناقة الله لكم آية فذروها تأكل في أرض الله ولا تمسوها   بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب أليم   ( 73 ) ( واذكروا  إذ  جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد وبوأكم في الأرض تتخذون من سهولها قصورا  وتنحتون  الجبال بيوتا فاذكروا آلاء الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين   ( 74 ) قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه للذين استضعفوا لمن آمن منهم أتعلمون أن صالحا مرسل من ربه قالوا إنا بما أرسل به مؤمنون   ( 75 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا   ) وهو ثمود بن عابر بن إرم بن سام بن نوح  ، وأراد هاهنا القبيلة . 

 قال أبو عمرو بن العلاء    : سميت ثمود  لقلة مائها ، والثمد : الماء القليل ، وكانت مساكنهم الحجر بين الحجاز  والشام  إلى وادي القرى    ( أخاهم صالحا   ) أي : أرسلنا إلى ثمود  أخاهم في النسب ، لا في الدين صالحا  ، وهو صالح بن عبيد بن آسف بن ماشيح بن عبيد بن خادر بن ثمود ،    ( قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم   ) حجة من ربكم على صدقي ، ( هذه ناقة الله   ) أضافها إليه على التفضيل والتخصيص ، كما يقال بيت الله ، ( لكم آية   ) نصب على الحال ، ( فذروها تأكل   ) العشب ، ( في أرض الله ولا تمسوها بسوء   ) لا تصيبوها بعقر ، ( فيأخذكم عذاب أليم   ) 

 ( واذكروا إذ جعلكم خلفاء من بعد عاد وبوأكم   ) أسكنكم وأنزلكم ، ( في الأرض تتخذون من سهولها قصورا وتنحتون الجبال بيوتا     ) كانوا ينقبون في الجبال البيوت ففي الصيف يسكنون بيوت الطين ، وفي   الشتاء بيوت الجبال . وقيل : كانوا ينحتون البيوت في الجبل لأن بيوت الطين   ما كانت تبقى مدة أعمارهم لطول أعمارهم ، ( فاذكروا آلاء الله ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين   ) والعيث : أشد الفساد . 

 ( قال الملأ   ) قرأ ابن عامر    : ( وقال الملأ ) بالواو ( الذين استكبروا من قومه   ) يعني الأشراف والقادة الذين تعظموا عن الإيمان بصالح  ، ( للذين استضعفوا   ) يعني الأتباع ، ( لمن آمن منهم   )   [ ص: 248 ] يعني : قال الكفار للمؤمنين ، ( أتعلمون أن صالحا مرسل من ربه   ) إليكم ، ( قالوا إنا بما أرسل به مؤمنون   ) .
( قال الذين استكبروا إنا بالذي آمنتم به كافرون   ( 76 ) فعقروا الناقة وعتوا عن أمر ربهم وقالوا يا صالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين   ( 77 ) فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين   ( 78 ) فتولى عنهم وقال يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي ونصحت لكم ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين   ( 79 ) ) 

 ( قال الذين استكبروا إنا بالذي آمنتم به كافرون   ) جاحدون . 

 ( فعقروا الناقة   ) قال الأزهري    : العقر هو قطع عرقوب البعير ، ثم جعل النحر عقرا لأن ناحر البعير يعقره ثم ينحره ، ( وعتوا عن أمر ربهم   ) والعتو الغلو في الباطل ، يقال : عتا يعتو عتوا : إذا استكبروا ، والمعنى : عصوا الله وتركوا أمره في الناقة وكذبوا نبيهم . ( وقالوا يا صالح ائتنا بما تعدنا   ) أي : من العذاب ، ( إن كنت من المرسلين   ) 

 ( فأخذتهم الرجفة   ) وهي زلزلة الأرض وحركتها وأهلكوا بالصيحة والرجفة ، ( فأصبحوا في دارهم     ) قيل : أراد الديار . وقيل : أراد في أرضهم وبلدتهم ، ولذلك وحد الدار ،   ( جاثمين ) خامدين ميتين . قيل : سقطوا على وجوههم موتى عن آخرهم . 

 ( فتولى ) أعرض صالح ، ( عنهم وقال يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي ونصحت لكم ولكن لا تحبون الناصحين   ) فإن قيل : كيف خاطبهم بقوله لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي ونصحت لكم بعدما هلكوا بالرجفة؟ 

 قيل : كما خاطب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الكفار من قتلى بدر  حين   ألقاهم في القليب ، فجعل يناديهم بأسمائهم وأسماء آبائهم : أيسركم أنكم   أطعتم الله ورسوله فإنا قد وجدنا ما وعدنا ربنا حقا ، فهل وجدتم ما وعد   ربكم حقا؟ فقال عمر    : يا رسول الله ما تكلم من أجساد لا أرواح لها؟ فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " والذي نفس محمد  بيده " ما أنتم بأسمع لما أقول منهم ، ولكن لا يجيبون " .  [ ص: 249 ] 

 وقيل : خاطبهم ليكون عبرة لمن خلفهم . 

 وقيل : في الآية تقديم وتأخير تقديرها : فتولى عنهم ، وقال يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالة ربي فأخذتهم الرجفة . 

 وكان قصة ثمود على ما ذكره محمد بن إسحاق  ووهب  وغيرهما : أن عادا  لما هلكت وانقضى أمرها عمرت ثمود  بعدها   ، واستخلفوا في الأرض فدخلوا فيها وكثروا وعمروا ، حتى جعل أحدهم يبني   المسكن من المدر فينهدم والرجل حي ، فلما رأوا ذلك اتخذوا من الجبال بيوتا ،   وكانوا في سعة من معاشهم فعثوا وأفسدوا في الأرض وعبدوا غير الله ، فبعث   الله إليهم صالحا  وكانوا قوما عربا ، وكان صالح  من   أوسطهم نسبا وأفضلهم حسبا وموضعا ، فبعثه الله إليهم غلاما شابا ، فدعاهم   إلى الله حتى شمط وكبر لا يتبعه منهم إلا قليل مستضعفون ، فلما ألح عليهم  صالح  بالدعاء  والتبليغ وأكثر لهم التحذير  والتخويف سألوه أن يريهم آية تكون مصداقا لما  يقول ، فقال لهم : أي آية  تريدون؟ قالوا : تخرج معنا غدا إلى عيدنا ، وكان  لهم عيد يخرجون فيه  بأصنامهم في يوم معلوم من السنة فتدعو إلهك وندعو  آلهتنا ، فإن استجيب لك  اتبعناك وإن استجيب لنا اتبعتنا ، فقال لهم صالح    : نعم ، فخرجوا بأوثانهم إلى عيدهم ، وخرج صالح  معهم فدعوا أوثانهم ، وسألوها أن لا يستجاب لصالح  في شيء مما يدعو به ، ثم قال جندع بن عمرو بن حواس  وهو يومئذ سيد ثمود    : يا صالح  أخرج لنا من هذه الصخرة - لصخرة منفردة في ناحية من الحجر يقال لها الكاثبة - ناقة مخترجة جوفاء وبراء عشراء   [ ص: 250 ]   - والمخترجة ما شاكل البخت من الإبل - ، فإن فعلت صدقناك وآمنا بك ، فأخذ عليهم صالح  مواثيقهم لئن فعلت لتصدقني ولتؤمنن بي ، قالوا : نعم ، فصلى صالح  ركعتين   ودعا ربه فتمخضت الصخرة تمخض النتوج بولدها ، ثم تحركت الهضبة فانصدعت عن   ناقة عشراء جوفاء وبراء كما وصفوا لا يعلم ما بين جنبيها عظما إلا الله ،   وهم ينظرون ثم نتجت سقيا مثلها في العظم ، فآمن به جندع بن عمرو  ورهط من قومه ، وأراد أشراف ثمود  أن يؤمنوا به ويصدقوه فنهاهم ذؤاب بن عمرو بن لبيد  والحباب صاحب أوثانهم ورباب بن صمغر  وكان كاهنهم وكانوا من أشراف ثمود . 

 فلما خرجت الناقة قال لهم صالح     : هذه  ناقة الله ، لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم ، فمكثت الناقة ومعها  سقيها في  أرض ثمود ، ترعى الشجر وتشرب الماء ، فكانت ترد الماء غبا ، فإذا  كان  يومها وضعت رأسها في بئر في الحجر يقال لها بئر الناقة فما ترفع رأسها  حتى  تشرب كل ماء فيها ، فلا تدع قطرة ، ثم ترفع رأسها فتنفشخ حتى تفحج لهم   فيحلبون ما شاءوا من لبن ، فيشربون ويدخرون ، حتى يملئوا أوانيهم كلها ثم   تصدر من غير الفج الذي وردت منه لا تقدر أن تصدر من حيث ترد ، يضيق عنها ،   حتى إذا كان الغد كان يومهم فيشربون ما شاءوا من الماء ويدخرون ما شاءوا   ليوم الناقة ، فهم من ذلك في سعة ودعة ، وكانت الناقة تصيف إذا كان الحر   بظهر الوادي ، فتهرب منها المواشي ، أغنامهم وبقرهم وإبلهم ، فتهبط إلى بطن   الوادي في حره وجدبه ، وتشتو ببطن الوادي إذا كان الشتاء ، فتهرب مواشيهم   إلى ظهر الوادي في البرد والجدب فأضر ذلك بمواشيهم للبلاء والاختبار ،  فكبر  ذلك عليهم فعتوا عن أمر ربهم وحملهم ذلك على عقر الناقة ، فأجمعوا  على  عقرها . 

 وكانت امرأتان من ثمود  إحداهما يقال لها عنيزة بنت غنم بن مجلز  تكنى بأم غنم ، وكانت امرأة ذؤاب بن عمرو  وكانت   عجوزا مسنة ، وكانت ذات بنات حسان وذات مال من إبل وبقر وغنم ، وامرأة   أخرى يقال لها صدوف بنت المحيا وكانت جميلة غنية ذات مواشي كثيرة ، وكانتا   من أشد الناس عداوة لصالح  وكانتا تحبان عقر الناقة لما أضرت بهما من مواشيهما فتحيلتا في عقر الناقة فدعت صدوف رجلا من ثمود يقال له الحباب  لعقر الناقة ، وعرضت عليه نفسها إن هو فعل فأبى عليها فدعت ابن عم لها يقال له مصدع بن مهرج بن المحيا  ، وجعلت له نفسها على أن يعقر الناقة وكانت من أحسن الناس وأكثرهم مالا فأجابها إلى ذلك ودعت عنيزة بنت غنم قدار بن سالف  ، وكان رجلا أحمر أزرق قصيرا ، يزعمون أنه كان لزانية ، ولم يكن لسالف ، ولكنه ولد على فراش سالف ، فقالت : أعطيك أي   [ ص: 251 ] بناتي شئت على أن تعقر الناقة ، وكان قدار عزيزا منيعا في قومه . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل  حدثنا وهيب  حدثنا هشام  عن أبيه أنه أخبره عبد الله بن زمعة  أنه سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب وذكر الناقة والذي عقرها ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إذ انبعث أشقاها   ) ( الشمس - 12 ) ، انبعث لها رجل عزيز عارم منيع في قومه مثل أبي زمعة    . 

 رجعنا إلى القصة ، قالوا : فانطلق قدار بن سالف  ومصدع بن مهرج  فاستغويا غواة ثمود  فاتبعهم   سبعة نفر فكانوا تسعة رهط ، فانطلق قدار وصدع وأصحابهما فرصدوا الناقة  حين  صدرت عن الماء ، وقد كمن لها قدار في أصل صخرة على طريقها ، وكمن لها  مصدع  في طريق آخر فمرت على مصدع ، فرماها بسهم فانتظم به في عضلة ساقها ،  وخرجت  بنت غنم عنيزة ، وأمرت ابنتها ، وكانت من أحسن الناس ، فأسفرت لقدار  ثم  ذمرته فشد على الناقة بالسيف فكشفت عرقوبها فخرت ورغت رغاة واحدة تحذر   سقبها ثم طعن في لبتها فنحرها ، وخرج أهل البلدة واقتسموا لحمها وطبخوه ،   فلما رأى سقبها ذلك انطلق حتى أتى جبلا منيفا يقال له : صنو  ، وقيل : اسمه قارة  ، وأتى صالح  فقيل له : أدرك الناقة فقد عقرت ، فأقبل وخرجوا يتلقونه ويعتذرون إليه : يا نبي الله إنما عقرها فلان ولا ذنب لنا ، فقال صالح      : انظروا هل تذكرون فصيلها ، فإن أدركتموه فعسى أن يرفع عنكم العذاب ،   فخرجوا يطلبونه ، فلما رأوه على الجبل ذهبوا ليأخذوه ، فأوحى الله تعالى   إلى الجبل فتطاول في السماء حتى ما تناله الطير . 

 وجاء صالح  فلما رآه الفصيل بكى حتى سالت دموعه ، ثم رغا ثلاثا ، وانفجرت الصخرة فدخلها . فقال صالح  لكل رغوة أجل يوم فتمتعوا في داركم ثلاثة أيام ذلك وعد غير مكذوب . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    :  اتبع السقب أربعة نفر  من التسعة الذين عقروا الناقة ، وفيهم مصدع بن مهرج  وأخوه ذاب بن مهرج ،  فرماه مصدع بسهم فانتظم قلبه ، ثم جر برجله فأنزله ،  فألقوا لحمه مع لحم  أمه ، وقال لهم صالح    : انتهكتم حرمة الله فأبشروا بعذاب الله ونقمته ، قالوا وهم يهزءون به : ومتى ذلك يا صالح؟  وما آية ذلك؟ وكانوا يسمون الأيام فيهم : الأحد أول ، والاثنين أهون ، والثلاثاء   [ ص: 252 ] دبار والأربعاء جبار ، والخميس مؤنس والجمعة العروبة ، والسبت شيار ، وكانوا عقروا الناقة يوم الأربعاء ، فقال لهم صالح  حين   قالوا ذلك : تصبحون غداة يوم مؤنس ووجوهكم مصفرة ، ثم تصبحون يوم العروبة   ووجوهكم محمرة ، ثم تصبحون يوم شيار ووجوهكم مسودة ، ثم يصبحكم العذاب  يوم  أول . 

 فلما قال لهم صالح  ذلك قال التسعة الذين عقروا الناقة : هلم فلنقتل صالحا  فإن   كان صادقا عجلناه قبلنا ، وإن كان كاذبا قد كنا ألحقناه بناقته ، فأتوه   ليلا ليبيتوه في أهله ، فدمغتهم الملائكة بالحجارة ، فلما أبطأوا على   أصحابهم أتوا منزل صالح  فوجدوهم قد رضخوا بالحجارة ، فقالوا لصالح      : أنت قتلتهم ، ثم هموا به فقامت عشيرته دونه ولبسوا السلاح ، وقالوا  لهم  : والله لا تقتلونه أبدا فقد وعدكم أن العذاب نازل بكم بعد ثلاث ، فإن  كان  صادقا لم تزيدوا ربكم عليكم إلا غضبا وإن كان كاذبا فأنتم من وراء ما   تريدون ، فانصرفوا عنهم ليلتهم فأصبحوا يوم الخميس ووجوههم مصفرة كأنما   طليت بالخلوق ، صغيرهم وكبيرهم ، ذكرهم وأنثاهم ، فأيقنوا بالعذاب وعرفوا   أن صالحا قد صدقهم ، فطلبوه ليقتلوه ، وخرج صالح  هاربا   منهم حتى جاء إلى بطن من ثمود يقال لهم بني غنم ، فنزل على سيدهم ، رجل   يقال له نفيل ويكنى بأبي هدب ، وهو مشرك فغيبه ، ولم يقدروا عليه ، فغدوا   على أصحاب صالح  يعذبونهم ليدلوهم عليه ، فقال رجل من أصحاب صالح  يقال له مبدع بن هرم    : يا نبي الله إنهم ليعذبوننا لندلهم عليك ، أفندلهم؟ قال : نعم ، فدلهم عليه ، وأتوا أبا هدب فكلموه في ذلك ، فقال : نعم عندي صالح  وليس   لكم عليه سبيل ، فأعرضوا عنه وتركوه وشغلهم عنه ما أنزل الله بهم من  عذابه  ، فجعل بعضهم يخبر بعضا بما يرون في وجوههم فلما أمسوا صاحوا  بأجمعهم ألا  قد مضى يوم من الأجل ، فلما أصبحوا اليوم الثاني إذا وجوههم  محمرة كأنما  خضبت بالدماء فصاحوا وضجوا وبكوا ، وعرفوا أنه العذاب ، فلما  أمسوا صاحوا  بأجمعهم : ألا قد مضى يومان من الأجل وحضركم العذاب ، فلما  أصبحوا اليوم  الثالث إذا وجوههم مسودة كأنما طليت بالقار ، فصاحوا جميعا :  ألا قد حضركم  العذاب . 

 فلما كان ليلة الأحد خرج صالح  من بين أظهرهم ومن أسلم معه إلى الشام  ، فنزل رملة فلسطين  ،   فلما أصبح القوم تكفنوا وتحنطوا وألقوا أنفسهم إلى الأرض يقلبون أبصارهم   إلى السماء مرة وإلى الأرض مرة ، لا يدرون من أين يأتيهم العذاب ، فلما   اشتد الضحى من يوم الأحد أتتهم صيحة من السماء فيها صوت كل صاعقة ، وصوت كل   شيء له صوت في الأرض ، فقطعت قلوبهم في صدورهم ، فلم يبق منهم صغير ولا   كبير إلا هلك كما قال الله تعالى : " فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين "   [ ص: 253 ] إلا جارية مقعدة يقال لها ذريعة بنت سالف  ، وكانت كافرة شديدة الكفر والعداوة لصالح  ، فأطلق الله رجليها بعدما عاينت العذاب ، فخرجت كأسرع ما يرى شيء قط حتى أتت قزح  ، وهو وادي القرى  ، فأخبرتهم بما عاينته من العذاب وما أصاب ثمود  ، ثم استقت من الماء فسقيت فلما شربت ماتت . 

 وذكر  السدي  في عقر الناقة وجها آخر قال : فأوحى الله تعالى إلى صالح  عليه السلام أن قومك سيعقرون ناقتك ، فقال لهم ذلك فقالوا : ما كنا نفعل ، فقال صالح      : إنه يولد في شهركم هذا غلام يعقرها فيكون هلاككم على يديه ، فقالوا :   لا يولد لنا ولد في هذا الشهر إلا قتلناه ، قال : فولد لتسعة منهم في ذلك   الشهر فذبحوا أبناءهم ثم ولد للعاشر فأبى أن يذبح ابنه ، وكان لم يولد له   قبل ذلك ، وكان ابنه أزرق أحمر فنبت نباتا سريعا وكان إذا مر بالتسعة  ورأوه  قالوا : لو كان أبناؤنا أحياء لكانوا مثل هذا ، فغضب التسعة على صالح  لأنه   كان سبب قتل أولادهم ، فتقاسموا بالله لنبيتنه وأهله ، قالوا : نخرج ليرى   الناس أنا قد خرجنا إلى سفر فنأتي الغار فنكون فيه ، حتى إذا كان الليل   وخرج صالح  إلى مسجده  أتيناه فقتلناه ، ثم  رجعنا إلى الغار فكنا فيه فانصرفنا إلى رحلنا فقلنا :  ما شهدنا مهلك أهله ،  وإنا لصادقون ، فيصدقوننا ، يظنون أنا قد خرجنا إلى  سفر . وكان صالح  لا  ينام  معهم في القرية ، وكان يبيت في مسجد يقال له مسجد صالح ، فإذا أصبح  أتاهم  فوعظهم وذكرهم وإذا أمسى خرج إلى المسجد فبات فيه فانطلقوا فدخلوا  الغار ،  فسقط عليهم الغار فقتلهم ، فانطلق رجال ممن قد اطلع على ذلك منهم  فإذا هم  رضخ ، فرجعوا يصيحون في القرية : أي عباد الله ما رضي صالح  أن أمرهم بقتل أولادهم حتى قتلهم ، فاجتمع أهل القرية على عقر الناقة . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : كان تقاسم التسعة على تبييت صالح  بعد عقرهم الناقة كما ذكرنا . 

 قال  السدي  وغيره  : فلما ولد ابن العاشر ،  يعني : قذار ، شب في اليوم شباب غيره في الجمعة ،  وشب في شهر شباب غيره  في السنة ، فلما كبر جلس مع أناس يصيبون من الشراب ،  فأرادوا ماء يمزجون  به شرابهم ، وكان ذلك اليوم شرب الناقة ، فوجدوا الماء  قد شربته الناقة ،  فاشتد ذلك عليهم وقالوا : ما نصنع نحن باللبن؟ لو كنا  نأخذ هذا الماء الذي  تشربه هذه الناقة فنسقيه أنعامنا وحروثنا كان خيرا لنا  ، فقال ابن العاشر    : هل لكم في أن أعقرها لكم؟ قالوا : نعم ، فعقروها . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا محمد بن مسكين  ثنا يحيى بن حسان بن حيان أبو زكريا  ثنا سليمان  عن  عبد الله بن دينار   [ ص: 254 ] عن ابن عمر    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما نزل الحجر  ، في غزوة تبوك  ،   أمرهم أن لا يشربوا من بئر بها ولا يستقوا منها ، فقالوا : قد عجنا منها   واستقينا ، فأمرهم أن يطرحوا ذلك العجين ويهريقوا ذلك الماء   " . وقال نافع  عن ابن عمر      : فأمرهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يهريقوا ما استقوا من   آبارها وأن يعلفوا الإبل العجين ، وأمرهم أن يستقوا من البئر التي كانت   تردها الناقة . 

 وروى أبو الزبير  عن جابر  قال : لما مر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالحجر  في غزوة تبوك  قال   لأصحابه : لا يدخلن أحد منكم القرية ولا تشربوا من مائهم ولا تدخلوا على   هؤلاء المعذبين إلا أن تكونوا باكين أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصابهم ، ثم قال :   أما بعد فلا تسألوا رسولكم الآيات ، هؤلاء قوم صالح  سألوا   رسولهم ، فبعث الله الناقة فكانت ترد من هذا الفج وتصدر من هذا الفج  وتشرب  ماءهم يوم ورودها ، وأراهم مرتقى الفصيل من القارة ، فعتوا عن أمر  ربهم  وعقروها ، فأهلك الله تعالى من تحت أديم السماء منهم في مشارق الأرض   ومغاربها إلا رجلا واحدا يقال له أبو رغال ، وهو أبو ثقيف  كان في حرم الله ، فمنعه حرم الله من عذاب الله ، فلما خرج أصابه ما أصاب قومه فدفن ودفن معه غصن من ذهب ، وأراهم قبر أبي رغال  ، فنزل القوم فابتدروا بأسيافهم وحفروا عنه واستخرجوا ذلك الغصن   . 

 وكانت الفرقة المؤمنة من قوم صالح  أربعة آلاف خرج بهم صالح  إلى حضرموت  ، فلما دخلوها مات صالح  فسمى حضرموت  ثم بنى الأربعة آلاف مدينة يقال لها حاصوراء  ، قال قوم من أهل العلم توفي بمكة  ، وهو ابن ثمان وخمسين سنة ، وأقام في قومه عشرين سنة .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (164)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية81 إلى الاية89

( ولوطا إذ قال لقومه أتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين   ( 80 ) إنكم لتأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء بل أنتم قوم مسرفون   ( 81 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولوطا   ) أي : وأرسلنا لوطا    . وقيل : معناه واذكر لوطا . وهو لوط بن هاران بن تارخ ، ابن أخي إبراهيم  ، ( إذ قال لقومه   ) وهم أهل سدوم  وذلك أن لوطا  شخص من أرض بابل  سافر مع عمه إبراهيم  عليه السلام مؤمنا به مهاجرا معه إلى الشام  ، فنزل إبراهيم  فلسطين  وأنزل   [ ص: 255 ] لوطا  الأردن  ، فأرسله الله - عز وجل - إلى أهل سدوم  فقال لهم ، ( أتأتون الفاحشة   ) يعني : إتيان الذكران ، ( ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين   ) قال  عمرو بن دينار  ما يرى ذكر على ذكر في الدنيا إلا كان من قوم لوط    . 

 ( إنكم ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وحفص    ( إنكم ) بكسر الألف على الخبر ، وقرأ الآخرون على الاستئناف ، ( لتأتون الرجال   ) في أدبارهم ، ( شهوة من دون النساء   ) فسر تلك الفاحشة يعني أدبار الرجال أشهى عندكم من فروج النساء ، ( بل أنتم قوم مسرفون   ) مجاوزون الحلال إلى الحرام . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق    :  كانت لهم ثمار وقرى  لم يكن في الأرض مثلها فقصدهم الناس فآذوهم ، فعرض لهم  إبليس في صورة شيخ  ، فقال : إن فعلتم بهم كذا نجوتم ، فأبوا فلما ألح عليهم  الناس قصدوهم  فأصابوهم غلمانا صباحا ، فأخذوهم وقهروهم على أنفسهم فأخبثوا  واستحكم ذلك  فيهم . قال الحسن    : كانوا لا ينكحون إلا الغرباء . 

 وقال الكلبي    : إن أول من عمل عمل قوم لوط  إبليس ،   لأن بلادهم أخصبت فانتجعها أهل البلدان ، أي : فتمثل لهم إبليس في صورة   شاب ، ثم دعا إلى دبره ، فنكح في دبره ، فأمر الله تعالى السماء أن تحصبهم   وأمر الأرض أن تخسف بهم .
( وما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوهم من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون   ( 82 ) فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين   ( 83 ) وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين   ( 84 ) وإلى   مدين أخاهم شعيبا قال ياقوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره قد جاءتكم   بينة من ربكم فأوفوا الكيل والميزان ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تفسدوا   في الأرض بعد إصلاحها ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين  ( 85 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا   ) قال بعضهم لبعض : ( أخرجوهم   ) يعني : لوطا  وأهل دينه ، ( من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون   ) يتنزهون عن أدبار الرجال .   [ ص: 256 ] 

 ( فأنجيناه   ) يعني : لوطا  ، ( وأهله   ) المؤمنين ، وقيل : أهله : ابنتاه ، ( إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين   ) يعني : الباقين في العذاب ، وقيل : معناه كانت من الباقين المعمرين ، قد أتى عليها دهر طويل فهلكت مع من هلك من قوم لوط ،  وإنما قال : " من الغابرين " لأنه أراد : ممن بقي من الرجال فلما ضم ذكرها إلى ذكر الرجال قال : " من الغابرين " . 

 ( وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا   ) يعني : حجارة من سجيل . قال وهب    : الكبريت والنار ، ( فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين   ) قال أبو عبيدة    : يقال في العذاب : أمطر ، وفي الرحمة : مطر . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا   ) أي : وأرسلنا إلى ولد مدين - وهو مدين بن إبراهيم  خليل الرحمن عليه السلام - وهم أصحاب الأيكة : أخاهم شعيبا  في النسب لا في الدين . قال عطاء    : هو شعيب بن توبة بن مدين بن إبراهيم    . وقال ابن إسحاق    : هو شعيب بن ميكائيل بن يسخر بن مدين بن إبراهيم  ، وأم ميكائيل بنت لوط    . وقيل : هو شعيب بن يثرون بن مدين  وكان شعيب  أعمى وكان يقال له خطيب الأنبياء لحسن مراجعته قومه ، وكان قومه أهل كفر وبخس للمكيال والميزان . 

 ( قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم   ) فإن قيل : ما معنى قوله تعالى : " قد جاءتكم بينة من ربكم   " ولم تكن لهم آية؟ . 

 قيل : قد كانت لهم آية إلا أنها لم تذكر ، وليست كل الآيات مذكورة في القرآن . 

 وقيل : أراد بالبينة مجيء شعيب    . 

 ( فأوفوا الكيل   ) أتموا الكيل ، ( والميزان ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم   ) لا تظلموا الناس حقوقهم ولا تنقصوهم إياها ، ( ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها   ) أي : ببعث الرسل والأمر بالعدل ، وكل نبي بعث إلى قوم فهو صلاحهم ، ( ذلكم ) الذي ذكرت لكم وأمرتكم به ، ( خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) مصدقين بما أقول . 
( ولا تقعدوا بكل صراط توعدون وتصدون عن سبيل الله من آمن به وتبغونها عوجا واذكروا إذ كنتم قليلا فكثركم وانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين   ( 86 ) ) 

 ( ولا تقعدوا بكل صراط   ) أي : على كل طريق ، ( توعدون   ) تهددون ، ( وتصدون عن سبيل الله   )   [ ص: 257 ] دين الله ، ( من آمن به وتبغونها عوجا     ) زيغا ، وقيل : تطلبون الاعوجاج في الدين والعدول عن القصد ، وذلك أنهم   كانوا يجلسون على الطريق فيقولون لمن يريد الإيمان بشعيب ، إن شعيبا  كذاب فلا يفتننك عن دينك ويتوعدون المؤمنين بالقتل ويخوفونهم ، وقال  السدي    : كانوا عشارين . ( واذكروا إذ كنتم قليلا فكثركم   ) فكثر عددهم ، ( وانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين   ) أي : آخر أمر قوم لوط    . 
( وإن كان طائفة منكم آمنوا بالذي أرسلت به وطائفة لم يؤمنوا فاصبروا حتى يحكم الله بيننا وهو خير الحاكمين   ( 87 ) قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه لنخرجنك يا شعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا قال أولو كنا كارهين   ( 88 ) قد   افترينا على الله كذبا إن عدنا في ملتكم بعد إذ نجانا الله منها وما يكون   لنا أن نعود فيها إلا أن يشاء الله ربنا وسع ربنا كل شيء علما على الله   توكلنا ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق وأنت خير الفاتحين   ( 89 ) ) 

 ( وإن كان طائفة منكم آمنوا بالذي أرسلت به وطائفة لم يؤمنوا   ) أي : إن اختلفتم في رسالتي فصرتم فرقتين مكذبين ومصدقين ، ( فاصبروا حتى يحكم الله بيننا   ) بتعذيب المكذبين وإنجاء المصدقين ، ( وهو خير الحاكمين   ) 

 ( قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه   ) يعني الرؤساء الذين تعظموا عن الإيمان به ، ( لنخرجنك يا شعيب والذين آمنوا معك من قريتنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا   ) لترجعن إلى ديننا الذي نحن عليه ، ( قال ) شعيب    ( أولو كنا كارهين   ) يعني : لو كنا ، أي : وإن كنا كارهين لذلك فتجبروننا عليه؟ 

 ( قد افترينا على الله كذبا إن عدنا في ملتكم بعد إذ نجانا الله منها وما يكون لنا أن نعود فيها   ) بعد إذ أنقذنا الله منها ، ( إلا أن يشاء الله ربنا   ) يقول إلا أن يكون قد سبق لنا في علم الله ومشيئته أنا نعود فيها فحينئذ يمضي قضاء الله فينا وينفذ حكمه علينا . 

 فإن قيل : ما معنى قوله : " أو لتعودن في ملتنا   " ، " وما يكون لنا أن نعود فيها   " ، ولم يكن شعيب  قط على ملتهم حتى يصح قولهم ترجع إلى ملتنا؟   [ ص: 258 ] 

 قيل : معناه : أو لتدخلن في ملتنا ، فقال : وما كان لنا أن ندخل فيها . 

 وقيل : معناه إن صرنا في ملتكم . ومعنى عاد صار . 

 وقيل : أراد به قوم شعيب   لأنهم كانوا كفارا فآمنوا فأجاب شعيب  عنهم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وسع ربنا كل شيء علما   ) أحاط علمه بكل شيء ، ( على الله توكلنا   ) فيما توعدوننا به ، ثم عاد شعيب  بعدما أيس من فلاحهم فقال : ( ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا   ) أي : اقض بيننا ، ( بالحق ) والفتاح : القاضي ، ( وأنت خير الفاتحين   ) أي : الحاكمين .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (165)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية90 إلى الاية107

( وقال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه لئن اتبعتم شعيبا إنكم إذا لخاسرون   ( 90 ) فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين   ( 91 ) الذين كذبوا شعيبا كأن لم يغنوا فيها الذين كذبوا شعيبا كانوا هم الخاسرين   ( 92 ) ) 

 ( وقال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه لئن اتبعتم شعيبا   ) وتركتم دينكم ، ( إنكم إذا لخاسرون   ) مغبونون ، وقال عطاء    : جاهدون . قال الضحاك    : عجزة . 

 ( فأخذتهم الرجفة   ) قال الكلبي    : الزلزلة ، وقال ابن عباس  وغيره   : فتح الله عليهم بابا من جهنم ، فأرسل عليهم حرا شديدا ، فأخذ بأنفاسهم   ولم ينفعهم ظل ولا ماء ، فكانوا يدخلون الأسراب ليتبردوا فيها ، فإذا   دخلوها وجدوها أشد حرا من الظاهر ، فخرجوا هربا إلى البرية فبعث الله سحابة   فيها ريح طيبة فأظلتهم وهي الظلة ، فوجدوا لها بردا ونسيما فنادى بعضهم   بعضا حتى اجتمعوا تحت السحابة ، رجالهم ونساؤهم وصبيانهم ، ألهبها الله   عليهم نارا ، ورجفت بهم الأرض فاحترقوا كما يحترق الجراد المقلي ، وصاروا   رمادا . 

 وروي أن الله تعالى حبس عنهم الريح سبعة أيام ثم سلط عليهم الحر . قال يزيد الجريري      : سلط الله عليهم الحر سبعة أيام ثم رفع لهم جبل من بعيد ، فأتاه رجل   فإذا تحته أنهار وعيون فاجتمعوا تحته كلهم فوقع ذلك الجبل عليهم ، فذلك   قوله ( عذاب يوم الظلة ) ( الشعراء - 89 ) ، قال قتادة    : بعث الله شعيبا  إلى أصحاب الأيكة  وأصحاب مدين  ، أما أصحاب الأيكة  فأهلكوا بالظلة ، وأما أصحاب مدين  فأخذتهم الصيحة ، صاح بهم جبريل  عليه السلام صيحة فهلكوا جميعا . قال أبو عبد الله البجلي    : كان أبو جاد  وهوز  وحطي  وكلمن  وسعفص  وقرشت  ملوك مدين  ، وكان ملكهم في زمن شعيب  عليه   [ ص: 259 ] السلام يوم الظلة كلمن ، فلما هلك قالت ابنته تبكيه : 
**كلمن قد هد ركني هلكه وسط المحله     سيد القوم أتاه 
الحتف نارا تحت ظله     جعلت نارا عليهم 
دارهم كالمضمحله* *

 وقوله تعالى : ( الذين كذبوا شعيبا كأن لم يغنوا فيها     ) أي : لم يقيموا ولم ينزلوا فيها ، من قولهم : غنيت بالمكان إذا قمت به  ،  والمغاني المنازل واحدها مغنى ، وقيل : كأن لم يتنعموا فيها . ( الذين كذبوا شعيبا كانوا هم الخاسرين   ) لا المؤمنين كما زعموا . 
( فتولى عنهم وقال يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالات ربي ونصحت لكم فكيف آسى على قوم كافرين   ( 93 ) وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي إلا أخذنا أهلها بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يضرعون   ( 94 ) ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة حتى عفوا وقالوا قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء فأخذناهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   ( 95 ) ) 

 ( فتولى ) أعرض ( عنهم ) شعيب  شاخصا من بين أظهرهم حين أتاهم العذاب ، ( وقال يا قوم لقد أبلغتكم رسالات ربي ونصحت لكم فكيف آسى   ) أحزن ( على قوم كافرين   ) والأسى : الحزن ، والأسى : الصبر . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبي   ) فيه إضمار ، يعني : فكذبوه ، ( إلا أخذنا   ) عاقبنا ( أهلها ) حين لم يؤمنوا ، ( بالبأساء والضراء   ) قال ابن مسعود      : البأساء : الفقر ، والضراء : المرض ، وهذا معنى قول من قال : البأساء   في المال ، والضراء في النفس ، وقيل : البأساء البؤس وضيق العيش ، والضراء   والضر سوء الحال . وقيل : البأساء في الحرب والضراء : الجدب ، ( لعلهم يضرعون   ) لكي يتضرعوا فيتوبوا . 

 ( ثم بدلنا مكان السيئة الحسنة   ) يعني : مكان البأساء والضراء الحسنة ، يعني : النعمة والسعة والخصب والصحة ، ( حتى عفوا   ) أي : كثروا وازدادوا ، وكثرت أموالهم ، يقال : عفا الشعر إذا كثر . قال مجاهد    : كثرت أموالهم وأولادهم ( وقالوا ) من غرتهم وغفلتهم بعد ما صاروا إلى   [ ص: 260 ] الرخاء ، ( قد مس آباءنا الضراء والسراء     ) أي : هكذا كانت عادة الدهر قديما لنا ولآبائنا ، ولم يكن ما مسنا من   الضراء عقوبة من الله ، فكونوا على ما أنتم عليه كما كان آباؤكم فإنهم لم   يتركوا دينهم لما أصابهم من الضراء ، قال الله تعالى : ( فأخذناهم بغتة   ) فجأة آمن ما كانوا ( وهم لا يشعرون   ) بنزول العذاب . 
( ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض ولكن كذبوا فأخذناهم بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 96 ) أفأمن أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا بياتا وهم نائمون   ( 97 ) أوأمن أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا ضحى وهم يلعبون   ( 98 ) أفأمنوا مكر الله فلا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الخاسرون   ( 99 ) أولم يهد للذين يرثون الأرض من بعد أهلها أن لو نشاء أصبناهم بذنوبهم ونطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يسمعون   ( 100 ) ) 

 ( ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء والأرض     ) يعني : المطر من السماء والنبات من الأرض . وأصل البركة : المواظبة  على  الشيء ، أي : تابعنا عليهم المطر والنبات ورفعنا عنهم القحط والجدب ، (  ولكن كذبوا فأخذناهم بما كانوا يكسبون   ) من الأعمال الخبيثة . 

 ( أفأمن أهل القرى   ) الذين كفروا وكذبوا ، يعني : أهل مكة  وما حولها ، ( أن يأتيهم بأسنا   ) عذابنا ، ( بياتا   ) ليلا ( وهم نائمون   ) 

 ( أوأمن   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  والشام    : " أو أمن " بسكون الواو ، والباقون بفتحها ، ( أهل القرى أن يأتيهم بأسنا ضحى   ) أي : نهارا ، والضحى : صدر النهار ، ووقت انبساط الشمس ، ( وهم يلعبون   ) ساهون لاهون . 

 ( أفأمنوا مكر الله فلا يأمن مكر الله إلا القوم الخاسرون   ) ومكر الله استدراجه إياهم بما أنعم عليهم في دنياهم . وقال عطية    : يعني أخذه وعذابه . 

 ( أولم يهد   ) قرأ قتادة  ويعقوب    : " نهد " بالنون على التعظيم ، والباقون بالياء على التفريد   [ ص: 261 ] يعني أولم نبين ، ( للذين يرثون الأرض من بعد   ) هلاك ( أهلها ) الذين كانوا فيها قبلهم ( أن لو نشاء أصبناهم   ) أي : أخذناهم وعاقبناهم ، ( بذنوبهم   ) كما عاقبنا من قبلهم ، ( ونطبع   ) نختم ( على قلوبهم فهم لا يسمعون   ) الإيمان ولا يقبلون الموعظة ، قال الزجاج : قوله ( ونطبع على   ) منقطع عما قبله لأن قوله ( أصبناهم ) ماض و " نطبع " مستقبل . 
( تلك القرى نقص عليك من أنبائها ولقد جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا من قبل كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب الكافرين   ( 101 ) وما وجدنا لأكثرهم من عهد وإن وجدنا أكثرهم لفاسقين   ( 102 ) ) 

 ( تلك القرى   ) أي : هذه القرى التي ذكرت لك أمرها وأمر أهلها ، يعني : قرى قوم نوح  وعاد  وثمود  وقوم لوط  وشعيب  ، ( نقص عليك من أنبائها   ) أخبارها لما فيها من الاعتبار ، ( ولقد جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات   ) بالآيات والمعجزات والعجائب ، ( فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا من قبل   ) أي : فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بعد رؤية المعجزات والعجائب بما كذبوا من قبل رؤيتهم تلك العجائب ، نظيره قوله - عز وجل - : ( قد سألها قوم من قبلكم ثم أصبحوا بها كافرين   ) ( المائدة - 102 ) . 

 قال ابن عباس   والسدي    : يعني فما كان هؤلاء الكفار الذين أهلكناهم ليؤمنوا عند إرسال الرسل بما كذبوا من قبل يوم أخذ ميثاقهم حين أخرجهم من ظهر آدم  ، فأقروا باللسان وأضمروا التكذيب . وقال مجاهد    : معناه فما كانوا لو أحييناهم بعد إهلاكهم ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا به من قبل هلاكهم ، لقوله - عز وجل - : ( ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه   ) ( الأنعام - 28 ) . 

 قال يمان بن رباب    :  هذا على معنى أن كل  نبي أنذر قومه بالعذاب فكذبوه ، يقول : ما كانوا  ليؤمنوا بما كذب به  أوائلهم من الأمم الخالية ، بل كذبوا بما كذب أوائلهم ،  نظيره قوله - عز  وجل - : ( كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبلهم من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون   ) ( الذاريات - 52 ) . ( كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب الكافرين     ) أي : كما طبع الله على قلوب الأمم الخالية التي أهلكها ، كذلك يطبع   الله على قلوب الكفار الذين كتب عليهم أن لا يؤمنوا من قومك . 

 ( وما وجدنا لأكثرهم من عهد   ) أي : وفاء بالعهد الذي عاهدهم يوم الميثاق ، حين أخرجهم من صلب آدم    ( وإن وجدنا أكثرهم لفاسقين   ) أي : ما وجدنا أكثرهم إلا فاسقين ناقضين للعهد .
[ ص: 262 ]   ( ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى بآياتنا إلى فرعون وملئه فظلموا بها فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين   ( 103 ) وقال موسى يا فرعون إني رسول من رب العالمين   ( 104 ) ( حقيق على أن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق قد جئتكم ببينة من ربكم فأرسل معي بني إسرائيل   ( 105 ) قال إن كنت جئت بآية فأت بها إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 106 ) فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين   ( 107 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ثم بعثنا من بعدهم   ) أي : من بعد نوح  وهود  وصالح  وشعيب  ، ( موسى بآياتنا   ) بأدلتنا ، ( إلى فرعون وملئه فظلموا بها   ) فجحدوا بها ، والظلم : وضع الشيء في غير موضعه ، فظلمهم وضع الكفر موضع الإيمان ، ( فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين   ) وكيف فعلنا بهم . 

 ( وقال موسى   ) لما دخل على فرعون  ، ( يا فرعون إني رسول من رب العالمين   ) إليك ، فقال فرعون    : كذبت فقال موسى    : 

 ( حقيق على أن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق     ) أي : أنا خليق بأن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق ، فتكون " على " بمعنى   الباء كما يقال : رميت بالقوس ورميت على القوس ، وجئت على حال حسنة وبحال   حسنة ، يدل عليه قراءة أبي   والأعمش    " حقيق على لا أقول على الله إلا الحق " وقال أبو عبيدة :  معناه حريص على أن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق ، وقرأ نافع    ( علي ) بتشديد الياء أي حق واجب علي أن لا أقول على الله إلا الحق . ( قد جئتكم ببينة من ربكم   ) يعني العصا ، ( فأرسل معي بني إسرائيل   ) أي : أطلق عنهم وخلهم يرجعون إلى الأرض المقدسة ، وكان فرعون  قد استخدمهم في الأعمال الشاقة من ضرب اللبن ونقل التراب ونحوهما . 

 فقال فرعون  مجيبا لموسى    : ( قال إن كنت جئت بآية فأت بها إن كنت من الصادقين   ) 

 ( فألقى ) موسى ( عصاه ) من يده ( فإذا هي ثعبان مبين     ) والثعبان : الذكر العظيم من الحيات ، فإن قيل : أليس قال في موضع : (   كأنها جان ) ( النمل - 10 ) ، والجان الحية الصغيرة؟ قيل : إنها كانت   كالجان في الحركة والخفة ، وهي في جثتها حية عظيمة . 

 قال ابن عباس   والسدي      : إنه لما ألقى العصا صارت حية عظيمة صفراء شعراء فاغرة فاها ما بين   لحييها ثمانون ذراعا وارتفعت من الأرض بقدر ميل ، وقامت له على ذنبها واضعة   لحيها الأسفل في   [ ص: 263 ] الأرض والأعلى على سور القصر ، وتوجهت نحو فرعون  لتأخذه ، وروي أنها أخذت قبة فرعون  بين نابيها فوثب فرعون  من سريره هاربا وأحدث . 

 قيل : أخذه البطن في ذلك اليوم أربعمائة مرة ، وحملت على الناس فانهزموا وصاحوا ومات منهم خمسة وعشرون ألفا قتل بعضهم بعضا ودخل فرعون  البيت وصاح يا موسى  أنشدك بالذي أرسلك خذها وأنا أؤمن بك وأرسل معك بني إسرائيل  ، فأخذها موسى  فعادت عصا كما كانت ثم قال فرعون    : هل معك آية أخرى؟ قال : نعم .

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (166)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية108 إلى الاية124


( ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين   ( 108 ) قال الملأ من قوم فرعون إن هذا لساحر عليم   ( 109 ) يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم فماذا تأمرون   ( 110 ) قالوا أرجه وأخاه وأرسل في المدائن حاشرين   ( 111 ) يأتوك بكل ساحر عليم   ( 112 ) ) 

 ( ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين   ) فأدخل يده في جيبه ثم نزعها ، وقيل : أخرجها من تحت إبطه فإذا هي بيضاء لها شعاع غلب نور الشمس ، وكان موسى  آدم ، ثم أدخلها جيبه فصارت كما كانت . 

 ( قال الملأ من قوم فرعون إن هذا لساحر عليم   ) يعنون أنه ليأخذ بأعين الناس حتى يخيل إليهم العصا حية والآدم أبيض ، ويري الشيء بخلاف ما هو به .

 ( يريد أن يخرجكم   ) يا معشر القبط ، ( من أرضكم   ) مصر  ، ( فماذا تأمرون   ) أي : تشيرون إليه ، هذا يقوله فرعون  وإن لم يذكره ، وقيل : هذا من قول الملأ لفرعون  وخاصته . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني الملأ ( أرجه   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة  وابن عامر  بالهمزة وضم الهاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بلا همز ، ثم نافع  برواية ورش   والكسائي  يشبعان الهاء كسرا ، ويسكنها عاصم  وحمزة  ، ويختلسها أبو جعفر   وقالون    . 

 قال عطاء  ، معناه أخره . وقيل : احبسه ، ( وأخاه ) معناه أشاروا عليه بتأخير أمره وترك التعرض له بالقتل ، ( وأرسل في المدائن حاشرين   ) يعني الشرط والمدائن ، وهي مدائن الصعيد من نواحي مصر  ، قالوا : أرسل إلى هذا المدائن رجالا يحشرون إليك من فيها من السحرة ، وكان رؤساء السحرة بأقصى مدائن الصعيد ، فإن غلبهم موسى  صدقناه وإن غلبوا علمنا أنه ساحر .   [ ص: 264 ] 

 فذلك قوله : ( يأتوك بكل ساحر عليم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " سحار " هاهنا وفي سورة يونس ، ولم يختلفوا في الشعراء أنه " سحار " . 

 قيل : الساحر : الذي يعلم السحر ولا يعلم ، والسحار : الذي يعلم ، وقيل :   الساحر من يكون سحره في وقت دون وقت ، والسحار من يديم السحر . 

 قال ابن عباس   وابن إسحاق   والسدي    : قال فرعون  لما رأى من سلطان الله في العصا ما رأى : إنا لا نغالب إلا بمن هو أعلم منه ، فاتخذ غلمانا من بني إسرائيل  فبعث بهم إلى قرية يقال لها الفرحاء يعلمونهم السحر ، فعلموهم سحرا كثيرا ، وواعد فرعون  موسى  موعدا   فبعث إلى السحرة فجاءوا ومعلمهم معهم ، فقال له : ماذا صنعت؟ قال : قد   علمتهم سحرا لا يطيقه سحرة أهل الأرض إلا أن يكون أمرا من السماء ، فإنه لا   طاقة لهم به ، ثم بعث فرعون  في مملكته فلم يترك في سلطانه ساحرا إلا أتى به . 

واختلفوا في عددهم ، فقال مقاتل    : كانوا اثنين وسبعين ، اثنان من القبط ، وهما رأسا القوم ، وسبعون من بني إسرائيل    . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كان الذين يعلمونهم رجلين مجوسيين من أهل نينوى  ، وكانوا سبعين غير رئيسهم . 

 وقال كعب    : كانوا اثني عشر ألفا . وقال  السدي    : كانوا بضعة وثلاثين ألفا . 

 وقال عكرمة    : كانوا سبعين ألفا . وقال محمد بن المنكدر    : كانوا ثمانين ألفا ، وقال مقاتل    : كان رئيس السحرة شمعون    . وقال  ابن جريج    : رئيس السحرة يوحنا    . 
( وجاء السحرة فرعون قالوا إن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين   ( 113 ) قال نعم وإنكم لمن المقربين   ( 114 ) قالوا يا موسى إما أن تلقي وإما أن نكون نحن الملقين   ( 115 ) قال ألقوا فلما ألقوا سحروا أعين الناس واسترهبوهم وجاءوا بسحر عظيم   ( 116 ) وأوحينا إلى موسى أن ألق عصاك فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون   ( 117 ) ) 

 ( وجاء السحرة فرعون   ) واجتمعوا ، ( قالوا ) لفرعون ( إن لنا لأجرا   ) أي جعلا ومالا   [ ص: 265 ]   ( إن كنا نحن الغالبين   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  وحفص    : " إن لنا " على الخبر ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام ، ولم يختلفوا في الشعراء أنه مستفهم . 

 ( قال ) فرعون ( نعم وإنكم لمن المقربين   ) في المنزلة الرفيعة عندي مع الأجر ، قال الكلبي    : يعني أول من يدخل وآخر من يخرج . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني السحرة ( يا موسى إما أن تلقي   ) عصاك ( وإما أن نكون نحن الملقين   ) لعصينا وحبالنا . 

 ( قال ) موسى بل ( ألقوا ) أنتم ، ( فلما ألقوا سحروا أعين الناس   ) أي : صرفوا أعينهم عن إدراك حقيقة ما فعلوه من التمويه والتخييل ، وهذا هو السحر ، ( واسترهبوهم   ) أي : أرهبوهم وأفزعوهم ، ( وجاءوا بسحر عظيم     ) وذلك أنهم ألقوا حبالا غلاظا وخشبا طوالا فإذا هي حيات كأمثال الجبال   قد ملأت الوادي يركب بعضها بعضا . وفي القصة أن الأرض كانت ميلا في ميل   صارت حيات وأفاعي في أعين الناس . 

 ( وأوحينا إلى موسى أن ألق عصاك   ) فألقاها فصارت حية عظيمة حتى سدت الأفق . قال ابن زيد :  كان اجتماعهم بالإسكندرية    . ويقال : بلغ ذنب الحية من وراء البحيرة ثم فتحت فاها ثمانين ذراعا ، ( فإذا هي تلقف   ) قرأ حفص    : " تلقف " ساكنة اللام ، خفيفة ، حيث كان ، وقرأ الآخرون : بفتح اللام وتشديد القاف ، أي : تبتلع ، ( ما يأفكون     ) يكذبون من التخاييل وقيل : يزورون على الناس . فكانت تلتقم حبالهم   وعصيهم واحدا واحدا حتى ابتلعت الكل وقصدت القوم الذين حضروا فوقع الزحام   عليهم فهلك منهم في الزحام خمسة وعشرون ألفا ، ثم أخذها موسى  فصارت عصا كما كانت . 
( فوقع الحق وبطل ما كانوا يعملون   ( 118 ) فغلبوا هنالك وانقلبوا صاغرين   ( 119 ) وألقي السحرة ساجدين   ( 120 ) ( قالوا آمنا برب العالمين   ( 121 ) رب موسى وهارون   ( 122 ) قال فرعون آمنتم به قبل أن آذن لكم إن هذا لمكر مكرتموه في المدينة لتخرجوا منها أهلها فسوف تعلمون   ( 123 ) لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ثم لأصلبنكم أجمعين   ( 124 ) ) 

 ( فوقع الحق   ) قال الحسن  ومجاهد    : ظهر الحق ، ( وبطل ما كانوا يعملون   ) من السحر   [ ص: 266 ] وذلك أن السحرة قالوا : لو كان ما يصنع موسى  سحرا لبقيت حبالنا وعصينا فلما فقدت علموا أن ذلك من أمر الله . 

 ( فغلبوا هنالك وانقلبوا صاغرين   ) ذليلين مقهورين . 

 ( وألقي السحرة ساجدين   ) لله تعالى . قال مقاتل    : ألقاهم الله . وقيل : ألهمهم الله أن يسجدوا فسجدوا . وقال الأخفش    : من سرعة ما سجدوا كأنهم ألقوا . 

 ( قالوا آمنا برب العالمين   ) فقال فرعون    : إياي تعنون فقالوا ، ( رب موسى وهارون   ) 

 ( رب موسى وهارون   ) قال مقاتل    : قال موسى  لكبير السحرة تؤمن بي إن غلبتك؟ فقال : لآتين بسحر لا يغلبه سحر ، ولئن غلبتني لأومنن بك ، وفرعون  ينظر . 

 ( قال ) لهم ( فرعون    ) حين آمنوا ( آمنتم به   ) قرأ حفص    " آمنتم " على الخبر هاهنا وفي طه والشعراء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالاستفهام أآمنتم به ، ( قبل أن آذن لكم   ) أصدقتم موسى  من غير أمري إياكم ، ( إن هذا لمكر مكرتموه   ) أي : صنيع صنعتموه أنتم وموسى    : ( في المدينة   ) في مصر  قبل خروجكم إلى هذا الموضع لتستولوا على مصر  ، ( لتخرجوا منها أهلها فسوف تعلمون   ) ما أفعل بكم . 

 ( لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف   ) وهو أن يقطع من كل شق طرفا . قال الكلبي    : لأقطعن أيديكم اليمنى وأرجلكم اليسرى ، ( ثم لأصلبنكم أجمعين   ) على شاطئ نهر مصر    .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (167)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية125 إلى الاية133

( قالوا إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون   ( 125 ) وما تنقم منا إلا أن آمنا بآيات ربنا لما جاءتنا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وتوفنا مسلمين   ( 126 ) وقال الملأ من قوم فرعون أتذر موسى وقومه ليفسدوا في الأرض ويذرك وآلهتك قال سنقتل أبناءهم ونستحيي نساءهم وإنا فوقهم قاهرون   ( 127 ) ) 

 ( قالوا ) يعني السحرة لفرعون  ، ( إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون   ) راجعون في الآخرة . 

 ( وما تنقم منا   ) أي : ما تكره منا . وقال الضحاك  وغيره : وما تطعن علينا . وقال عطاء    : ما لنا عندك من ذنب تعذبنا عليه ، ( إلا أن آمنا بآيات ربنا لما جاءتنا   ) ثم فزعوا إلى الله - عز وجل - فقالوا :   [ ص: 267 ]   ( ربنا أفرغ   ) اصبب ، ( علينا صبرا وتوفنا مسلمين   ) ذكر الكلبي    : أن فرعون قطع أيديهم وأرجلهم وصلبهم وذكر غيره : أنه لم يقدر عليهم لقوله تعالى : ( فلا يصلون إليكما بآياتنا أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون   ) القصص - 35 . 

 ( وقال الملأ من قوم فرعون   ) له ( أتذر موسى وقومه ليفسدوا في الأرض   ) وأرادوا بالإفساد في الأرض دعاءهم الناس إلى مخالفة فرعون  في عبادته ، ( ويذرك   ) أي : وليذرك ، ( وآلهتك   ) فلا يعبدك ولا يعبدها . قال ابن عباس    : كان لفرعون  بقرة يعبدها ، وكان إذا رأى بقرة حسناء أمرهم أن يعبدوها ، فلذلك أخرج السامري  لهم عجلا . وقال الحسن    : كان قد علق على عنقه صليبا يعبده . وقال  السدي    : كان فرعون  قد اتخذ لقومه أصناما وأمرهم بعبادتها ، وقال لقومه هذه آلهتكم وأنا ربها وربكم ، فذلك قوله ( أنا ربكم الأعلى   ) ( النازعات - 24 ) ، وقرأ ابن مسعود   وابن عباس   والشعبي  والضحاك    : " ويذرك وإلاهتك " بكسر الألف ، أي : عبادتك فلا يعبدك ، لأن فرعون  كان يعبد ولا يعبد وقيل : أراد بالآلهة الشمس . وكانوا يعبدونها قال الشاعر : 


**تروحنا من اللعباء قصرا وأعجلنا الإلاهة أن تؤبا* *

 ( قال ) فرعون ( سنقتل أبناءهم   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز :    " سنقتل " بالتخفيف من القتل ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد من التقتيل على التكثير ، ( ونستحيي نساءهم   ) نتركهن أحياء ، ( وإنا فوقهم قاهرون   ) غالبون . قال ابن عباس    : كان فرعون  يقتل أبناء بني إسرائيل  في العام الذي قيل أنه يولد مولود يذهب بملكك ، فلم يزل يقتلهم حتى أتاهم موسى  بالرسالة ، وكان من أمره ما كان ، فقال فرعون    : أعيدوا عليهم القتل ، فأعادوا عليهم القتل ، فشكت ذلك بنو إسرائيل    .
( قال موسى لقومه استعينوا بالله واصبروا إن الأرض لله يورثها من يشاء من عباده والعاقبة للمتقين   ( 128 ) قالوا أوذينا من قبل أن تأتينا ومن بعد ما جئتنا قال عسى ربكم أن يهلك عدوكم ويستخلفكم في الأرض فينظر كيف تعملون   ( 129 ) ولقد أخذنا آل فرعون بالسنين ونقص من الثمرات لعلهم يذكرون   ( 130 ) ) 

 ( قال موسى لقومه استعينوا بالله واصبروا إن الأرض لله   ) يعني أرض مصر  ، ( يورثها   ) يعطيها ( من يشاء من عباده والعاقبة للمتقين   ) بالنصر والظفر . وقيل : السعادة والشهادة . وقيل : الجنة .   [ ص: 268 ] 

 ( قالوا أوذينا   ) قال ابن عباس    : لما آمنت السحرة اتبع موسى  ستمائة ألف من بني إسرائيل  ، فقالوا - يعني قوم موسى    - إنا أوذينا ، ( من قبل أن تأتينا   ) بالرسالة بقتل الأبناء ، ( ومن بعد ما جئتنا   ) بإعادة القتل علينا . وقيل : فالمراد منه أن فرعون  كان يستسخرهم قبل مجيء موسى  إلى نصف النهار ، فلما جاء موسى  استسخرهم جميع النهار بلا أجر . وذكر الكلبي  أنهم كانوا يضربون له اللبن بتبن فرعون  ، فلما جاء موسى  أجبرهم أن يضربوه بتبن من عندهم . ( قال ) موسى    ( عسى ربكم أن يهلك عدوكم   ) فرعون ، ( ويستخلفكم في الأرض   ) أي : يسكنكم أرض مصر من بعدهم ، ( فينظر كيف تعملون   ) فحقق الله ذلك بإغراق فرعون  واستخلافهم في ديارهم وأموالهم فعبدوا العجل . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد أخذنا آل فرعون بالسنين   ) أي : بالجدوب والقحط . تقول العرب : مستهم السنة ، أي : جدب السنة وشدة السنة . وقيل : أراد بالسنين القحط سنة بعد سنة ، ( ونقص من الثمرات   ) والغلات بالآفات والعاهات . وقال قتادة      : أما السنين فلأهل البوادي ، وأما نقص الثمرات فلأهل الأمصار ، ( لعلهم   يذكرون ) أي : يتعظون وذلك لأن الشدة ترقق القلوب وترغبها فيما عند الله -   عز وجل - .
( فإذا جاءتهم الحسنة قالوا لنا هذه وإن تصبهم سيئة يطيروا بموسى ومن معه ألا إنما طائرهم عند الله ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 131 ) وقالوا مهما تأتنا به من آية لتسحرنا بها فما نحن لك بمؤمنين   ( 132 ) فأرسلنا عليهم الطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم آيات مفصلات فاستكبروا وكانوا قوما مجرمين   ( 133 ) ) 

 ( فإذا جاءتهم الحسنة   ) يعني : الخصب والسعة والعافية ، ( قالوا لنا هذه   ) أي : نحن أهلها ومستحقوها على العادة التي جرت لنا في سعة أرزاقنا ولم يروها تفضلا من الله - عز وجل - فيشكروا عليها ، ( وإن تصبهم سيئة   ) جدب وبلاء ورأوا ما يكرهون ، ( يطيروا   ) يتشاءموا ، ( بموسى ومن معه   ) وقالوا : ما أصابنا بلاء حتى رأيناهم ، فهذا من شؤم موسى وقومه . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير   ومحمد بن المنكدر    : كان ملك فرعون  أربعمائة   سنة ، وعاش ستمائة وعشرين سنة لا يرى مكروها ، ولو كان له في تلك المدة   جوع يوم أو حمى ليلة ، أو وجع ساعة ، لما ادعى الربوبية قط . قال الله   تعالى ( ألا إنما طائرهم عند الله   ) أي : انصباؤهم من الخصب والجدب   [ ص: 269 ] والخير والشر كله من الله . وقال ابن عباس      : طائرهم ما قضى الله عليهم وقدر لهم . وفي رواية عنه : شؤمهم عند الله   ومن قبل الله . أي : إنما جاءهم الشؤم بكفرهم بالله . وقيل : معناه الشؤم   العظيم الذي لهم عند الله من عذاب النار ، ( ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) أن الذي أصابهم من الله . 

 ( وقالوا ) يعني : القبط لموسى    ( مهما تأتنا   ) متى ما كلمة تستعمل للشرط والجزاء ، ( تأتنا به من آية   ) من علامة ، ( لتسحرنا بها   ) لتنقلنا عما نحن عليه من الدين ، ( فما نحن لك بمؤمنين   ) بمصدقين . 

 ( فأرسلنا عليهم الطوفان   ) قال ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  وقتادة   ومحمد بن إسحاق    - دخل كلام بعضهم في بعض - : لما آمنت السحرة ، ورجع فرعون  مغلوبا   ، أبى هو وقومه إلا الإقامة على الكفر والتمادي في الشر ، فتابع الله   عليهم الآيات وأخذهم بالسنين ونقص من الثمرات ، فلما عالج منهم بالآيات   الأربع : العصا ، واليد ، والسنين ، ونقص الثمار ، فأبوا أن يؤمنوا فدعا   عليهم ، فقال : يا رب إن عبدك فرعون  علا  في  الأرض وبغى وعتا وإن قومه قد نقضوا عهدك ، رب فخذهم بعقوبة تجعلها لهم   نقمة ولقومي عظة ولمن بعدهم آية وعبرة ، فبعث الله عليهم الطوفان ، وهو   الماء ، أرسل الله عليهم الماء وبيوت بني إسرائيل  وبيوت القبط مشتبكة مختلطة ، فامتلأت بيوت القبط حتى قاموا في الماء إلى تراقيهم ومن جلس منهم غرق ، ولم يدخل بيوت بني إسرائيل  من الماء قطرة ، وركد الماء على أرضهم لا يقدرون أن يحرثوا ولا يعملوا شيئا ، ودام ذلك عليهم سبعة أيام من السبت إلى السبت . 

 وقال مجاهد   وعطاء    : الطوفان الموت . وقال وهب    : الطوفان الطاعون بلغة اليمن  ، وقال أبو قلابة    : الطوفان الجدري ، وهم أول من عذبوا به فبقي في الأرض . 

 وقال مقاتل    : الطوفان الماء طغى فوق حروثهم . 

 وروى ابن ظبيان  عن ابن عباس  قال : الطوفان أمر من الله طاف بهم ، ثم قرأ ( فطاف عليها طائف من ربك وهم نائمون   )   ( القلم - 19 ) . 

 قال نحاة الكوفة    : الطوفان مصدر لا يجمع ، كالرجحان والنقصان . 

 وقال أهل البصرة    : هو جمع ، واحدها طوفانة ، فقال لموسى  ادع لنا ربك يكشف عنا المطر فنؤمن بك ونرسل معك بني إسرائيل  ،   فدعا ربه فرفع عنهم الطوفان ، فأنبت الله لهم في تلك السنة شيئا لم ينبته   لهم قبل ذلك من الكلأ والزرع والثمر وأخصبت بلادهم ، فقالوا : ما كان هذا   الماء إلا   [ ص: 270 ] نعمة علينا وخصبا ، فلم يؤمنوا وأقاموا شهرا في عافية ، فبعث الله عليهم الجراد فأكل   عامة زروعهم وثمارهم وأوراق الشجر حتى كانت تأكل الأبواب وسقوف البيوت   والخشب والثياب والأمتعة ومسامير الأبواب من الحديد حتى تقع دورهم ، وابتلي   الجراد بالجوع ، فكان لا يشبع ولم يصب بني إسرائيل  شيء من ذلك فعجوا وضجوا ، وقالوا : يا موسى  ادع لنا ربك لئن كشفت عنا الرجز لنؤمنن لك ، وأعطوه عهد الله وميثاقه ، فدعا موسى  عليه السلام فكشف الله عنهم الجراد بعدما أقام عليه سبعة أيام من السبت إلى السبت . 

 وفي الخبر :   " مكتوب على صدر كل جرادة جند الله الأعظم "   . 

 ويقال إن موسى  برز إلى  الفضاء فأشار بعصاه  نحو المشرق والمغرب فرجعت الجراد من حيث جاءت ، وكانت  قد بقيت من زروعهم  وغلاتهم بقية ، فقالوا : قد بقي لنا ما هو كافينا فما  نحن بتاركي ديننا ،  فلم يفوا بما عاهدوا ، وعادوا لأعمالهم السوء ، فأقاموا  شهرا في عافية ،  ثم بعث الله عليهم القمل . 

 واختلفوا في القمل فروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : القمل السوس الذي يخرج من الحنطة . وقال مجاهد   والسدي  وقتادة  والكلبي    : القمل الدبى والجراد الطيارة التي لها أجنحة ، والدبى الصغار التي لا أجنحة لها . وقال عكرمة    : هي بنات الجراد . وقال أبو عبيدة    : وهو الحمنان وهو ضرب من القراد . وقال  عطاء الخراساني    : هو القمل . وبه قرأ أبو الحسن    ( القمل ) بفتح القاف وسكون الميم . 

 قالوا : أمر الله موسى  أن يمشي إلى كثيب أعفر ،  بقرية من قرى مصر  تدعى عين الشمس  ، فمشى موسى  إلى   ذلك الكثيب وكان أهيل فضربه بعصاه فانثال عليهم القمل ، فتتبع ما بقي من   حروثهم وأشجارهم ونباتهم فأكله ، ولحس الأرض كلها وكان يدخل بين ثوب أحدهم   وجلده فيعضه ، وكان أحدهم يأكل الطعام فيمتلئ قملا . 

 قال  سعيد بن المسيب     : القمل السوس الذي  يخرج من الحبوب ، وكان الرجل يخرج عشرة أجربة إلى  الرحا فلا يرد منها  ثلاثة أقفزة ، فلم يصابوا ببلاء كان أشد عليهم من القمل  ، وأخذ أشعارهم   [  ص: 271 ] وأبشارهم وأشفار عيونهم وحواجبهم ولزم جلودهم كأنه الجدري عليهم ومنعهم النوم والقرار فصرخوا وصاحوا إلى موسى  أنا نتوب فادع لنا ربك يكشف عنا البلاء ، فدعا موسى  عليه   السلام الله فرفع الله القمل عنهم بعدما أقام عليهم سبعة أيام من السبت   إلى السبت ، فنكثوا وعادوا إلى أخبث أعمالهم . وقالوا : ما كنا قط أحق أن   نستيقن أنه ساحر منا اليوم يجعل الرمل دواب . فدعاموسى  بعدما أقاموا شهرا في عافية ، فأرسل الله عليهم الضفادع فامتلأت   منها بيوتهم وأفنيتهم وأطعمتهم وآنيتهم ، فلا يكشف أحد إناء ولا طعاما  إلا  وجد فيه الضفادع ، وكان الرجل يجلس في الضفادع إلى ذقنه ، ويهم أن  يتكلم  فيثب الضفدع في فيه ، وكانت تثب في قدورهم فتفسد عليهم طعامهم وتطفئ   نيرانهم ، وكان أحدهم يضطجع فتركبه الضفادع فتكون عليه ركاما حتى ما  يستطيع  أن ينصرف إلى شقه الآخر ، ويفتح فاه لأكلته فيسبق الضفدع أكلته إلى  فيه ،  ولا يعجن عجينا إلا تشدخت فيه ، ولا يفتح قدرا إلا امتلأت ضفادع ،  فلقوا  منها أذى شديدا . 

 روى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : كانت الضفادع برية ، فلما أرسلها الله على آل فرعون  سمعت   وأطاعت فجعلت تقذف أنفسها في القدور وهي تغلي ، وفي التنانير وهي تفور ،   فأثابها الله بحسن طاعتها برد الماء ، فلما رأوا ذلك بكوا وشكوا ذلك إلى موسى  ،   وقالوا : هذه المرة نتوب ولا نعود ، فأخذ عهودهم ومواثيقهم ، ثم دعا ربه   فكشف عنهم الضفادع بعدما أقام سبعا من السبت إلى السبت ، فأقاموا شهرا في   عافية ثم نقضوا العهد وعادوا لكفرهم ، فدعا عليهم موسى  فأرسل الله عليهم الدم ، فسال النيل عليهم دما وصارت مياههم دما وما يستقون من الآبار والأنهار إلا وجدوه دما عبيطا أحمر ، فشكوا إلى فرعون  وقالوا ليس لنا شراب ، فقال : إنه سحركم ، فقالوا : من أين سحرنا ونحن لا نجد في أوعيتنا شيئا من الماء إلا دما عبيطا؟ وكان فرعون  يجمع   بين القبطي والإسرائيلي على الإناء الواحد فيكون ما يلي الإسرائيلي ماء   والقبطي دما ويقومان إلى الجرة فيها الماء فيخرج للإسرائيلي ماء وللقبطي دم   حتى كانت المرأة من آل فرعون  تأتي المرأة من بني إسرائيل  حين   جهدهم العطش فتقول اسقني من مائك فتصب لها من قربتها فيعود في الإناء دما   حتى كانت تقول اجعليه في فيك ثم مجيه في في فتأخذ في فيها ماء فإذا مجته  في  فيها صار دما ، وإن فرعون  اعتراه  العطش  حتى إنه ليضطر إلى مضغ الأشجار الرطبة ، فإذا مضغها يصير ماؤها في  فيه  ملحا أجاجا ، فمكثوا في ذلك سبعة أيام لا يشربون إلا الدم .   [ ص: 272 ] 

 قال  زيد بن أسلم    : الدم الذي سلط عليهم كان الرعاف ، فأتوا موسى  وقالوا يا موسى  ادع ربك يكشف عنا هذا الدم فنؤمن بك ونرسل معك بني إسرائيل  ، فدعا ربه - عز وجل - فكشف عنهم ، فلم يؤمنوا ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( فأرسلنا عليهم الطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم آيات مفصلات   ) يتبع بعضها بعضا . وتفصيلها أن كل عذاب يمتد أسبوعا ، وبين كل عذابين شهرا ، ( فاستكبروا وكانوا قوما مجرمين   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (168)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية134 إلى الاية143

( ولما وقع عليهم الرجز قالوا ياموسى ادع لنا ربك بما عهد عندك لئن كشفت عنا الرجز لنؤمنن لك ولنرسلن معك بني إسرائيل   ( 134 ) فلما كشفنا عنهم الرجز إلى أجل هم بالغوه إذا هم ينكثون   ( 135 ) فانتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم في اليم بأنهم كذبوا بآياتنا وكانوا عنها غافلين   ( 136 ) ) 

 ( ولما وقع عليهم الرجز   ) أي : نزل بهم العذاب وهو ما ذكر الله - عز وجل - من الطوفان وغيره . . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : الرجز الطاعون ، وهو العذاب السادس بعد الآيات الخمس حتى مات منهم سبعون ألفا في يوم واحد  ، فأمسوا وهم لا يتدافنون ( قالوا ) لموسى    ( يا موسى ادع لنا ربك بما عهد عندك   ) أي : بما أوصاك . 

 وقال عطاء    : بما نبأك . وقيل : بما عهد عندك من إجابة دعوتك ( لئن كشفت عنا الرجز   ) وهو الطاعون ( لنؤمنن لك ولنرسلن معك بني إسرائيل   ) 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ثنا زاهر بن أحمد  ثنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ثنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن محمد بن المنكدر  عن أبي النضر مولى عمر بن عبيد الله  عن  عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص  عن أبيه أنه سمعه يسأل أسامة بن زيد    : أسمعت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الطاعون؟ فقال أسامة بن زيد    : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " الطاعون رجز أرسل على بني إسرائيل  أو على من كان قبلكم ، فإذا سمعتم به بأرض فلا تقدموا عليه ، وإذا وقع بأرض وأنتم بها فلا تخرجوا فرارا منه " 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( فلما كشفنا عنهم الرجز إلى أجل هم بالغوه   ) يعني : إلى الغرق في اليم ( إذا هم ينكثون   ) ينقضون العهد .   [ ص: 273 ] 

 ( فانتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم في اليم   ) يعني : البحر ( بأنهم كذبوا بآياتنا وكانوا عنها غافلين   ) أي : عن النقمة قبل حلولها غافلين . وقيل : معناه عن آياتنا معرضين .
( وأورثنا  القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون مشارق الأرض  ومغاربها التي باركنا فيها وتمت  كلمة ربك الحسنى على بني إسرائيل بما  صبروا ودمرنا ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه  وما كانوا يعرشون   ( 137 ) ( وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر فأتوا على قوم يعكفون على أصنام لهم قالوا يا موسى اجعل لنا إلها كما لهم آلهة قال إنكم قوم تجهلون   ( 138 ) إن هؤلاء متبر ما هم فيه وباطل ما كانوا يعملون   ( 139 ) قال أغير الله أبغيكم إلها وهو فضلكم على العالمين   ( 140 ) ) 

 ( وأورثنا القوم الذين كانوا يستضعفون   ) يقهرون ويستذلون بذبح الأبناء واستخدام النساء والاستعباد وهم بنو إسرائيل    ( مشارق الأرض ومغاربها   ) يعني مصر  والشام    ( التي باركنا فيها   ) بالماء والأشجار والثمار والخصب والسعة ( وتمت كلمة ربك الحسنى على بني إسرائيل     ) يعني : وفت كلمة الله وهي وعده إياهم بالنصر والتمكين في الأرض ، وذلك   قوله تعالى : ( ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ) القصص - 5 ( بما صبروا   ) على دينهم وعلى عذاب فرعون    ( ودمرنا   ) أهلكنا ( ما كان يصنع فرعون وقومه   ) في أرض مصر  من العمارات ، ( وما كانوا يعرشون   ) قال مجاهد    : يبنون من البيوت والقصور . وقال الحسن    : يعرشون من الأشجار والثمار والأعناب . وقرأ ابن عامر  وأبو بكر    ( يعرشون   ) بضم الراء هاهنا وفي النحل ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر   ) قال الكلبي    : عبر بهم موسى  البحر يوم عاشوراء بعد مهلك فرعون  وقومه فصامه شكرا لله - عز وجل - ( فأتوا ) فمروا ( على قوم يعكفون   ) يقيمون قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " يعكفون " بكسر الكاف وقرأ الآخرون بضمها وهما لغتان ، ( على أصنام   ) أوثان ( لهم ) يعبدونها من دون الله . 

 قال  ابن جريج    : كانت تماثيل بقر ، وذلك أول شأن العجل . قال قتادة    : كان أولئك القوم من   [ ص: 274 ] لخم وكانوا نزولا بالرقة ، فقالت بنو إسرائيل  لما رأوا ذلك : ( قالوا يا موسى اجعل لنا إلها   ) أي : مثالا نعبده ( كما لهم آلهة   ) ولم يكن ذلك شكا من بني إسرائيل  في   وحدانية الله ، وإنما معناه : اجعل لنا شيئا نعظمه ونتقرب بتعظيمه إلى   الله - عز وجل - وظنوا أن ذلك لا يضر الديانة وكان ذلك لشدة جهلهم . ( قال )   موسى ( إنكم قوم تجهلون   ) عظمة الله . 

 ( إن هؤلاء متبر   ) مهلك ، ( ما هم فيه   ) والتتبير الإهلاك ، ( وباطل ما كانوا يعملون   ) 

 ( قال ) يعني موسى    ( أغير الله أبغيكم   ) أي : أبغي لكم وأطلب ، ( إلها وهو فضلكم على العالمين   ) أي : على عالمي زمانكم . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري  ، أنا جدي أبو سهل عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزار  ، أنا أبو بكر محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الديري  أنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن الزهري  عن سنان بن أبي سنان الديلي  عن أبي  واقد الليثي  ، قال : خرجنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل حنين  ،   فمررنا بسدرة ، فقلنا : يا رسول الله اجعل لنا ذات أنواط كما كان للكفار   ذات أنواط ، وكان الكفار ينوطون سلاحهم بسدرة يعكفون حولها ، فقال النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - : الله أكبر ، هذا كما قالت بنو إسرائيل  لموسى    " اجعل لنا إلها كما لهم آلهة إنكم تركبون سنن من قبلكم "   . 
( وإذ أنجيناكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يقتلون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم   ( 141 ) وواعدنا   موسى ثلاثين ليلة وأتممناها بعشر فتم ميقات ربه أربعين ليلة وقال موسى   لأخيه هارون اخلفني في قومي وأصلح ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين   ( 142 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذ أنجيناكم   ) قرأ ابن عامر    " أنجاكم " وكذلك هو في مصاحف أهل الشام  ، ( من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب يقتلون أبناءكم   ) قرأ نافع    " يقتلون " خفيفة ، من القتل ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد على التكثير من التقتيل ، ( ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم   )   [ ص: 275 ] 

 ( وواعدنا موسى ثلاثين ليلة   ) ذي القعدة ، ( وأتممناها بعشر   ) من ذي الحجة ، ( فتم ميقات ربه أربعين ليلة وقال موسى   ) عند انطلاقه إلى الجبل للمناجاة ( لأخيه هارون اخلفني   ) كن خليفتي ، ( في قومي وأصلح   ) أي أصلحهم بحملك إياهم على طاعة الله . وقال ابن عباس    : يريد الرفق بهم والإحسان إليهم ( ولا تتبع سبيل المفسدين   ) أي : لا تطع من عصى الله ولا توافقه على أمره ، وذلك أن موسى  عليه السلام وعد بني إسرائيل  وهم بمصر    : أن الله إذا أهلك عدوهم أتاهم بكتاب فيه بيان ما يأتون وما يذرون! فلما فعل الله ذلك بهم سأل موسى  ربه الكتاب ، فأمره الله - عز وجل - أن يصوم ثلاثين يوما ، فلما تمت ثلاثون أنكر خلوف فمه ، فتسوك بعود خروب . 

 وقال أبو العالية    :  أكل من لحاء شجرة ،  فقالت له الملائكة : كنا نشم من فيك رائحة المسك ،  فأفسدته بالسواك ،  فأمره الله تعالى أن يصوم عشرة أيام من ذي الحجة ، وقال :  أما علمت أن  خلوف فم الصائم أطيب عندي من ريح المسك ، فكانت فتنتهم في  العشر التي  زادها . 
( ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا وكلمه ربه قال   رب أرني أنظر إليك قال لن تراني ولكن انظر إلى الجبل فإن استقر مكانه  فسوف  تراني فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا وخر موسى صعقا فلما أفاق قال  سبحانك  تبت إليك وأنا أول المؤمنين   ( 143 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولما جاء موسى لميقاتنا   ) أي : للوقت الذي ضربنا له أن نكلمه فيه . قال أهل التفسير : إن موسى  عليه السلام تطهر وطهر ثيابه لميعاد ربه لما أتى طور سيناء      . وفي القصة : إن الله - عز وجل - أنزل ظلمة على سبعة فراسخ وطرد عنه   الشيطان وطرد عنه هوام الأرض ونحى عنه الملكين وكشط له السماء ورأى   الملائكة قياما في الهواء ورأى العرش بارزا وكلمه الله وناجاه حتى أسمعه ،   وكان جبريل  عليه السلام معه فلم يسمع ما كلمه ربه وأدناه حتى سمع صرير القلم فاستحلى موسى  عليه السلام كلام ربه واشتاق إلى رؤيته ( قال رب أرني أنظر إليك   ) قال الزجاج    : فيه اختصار تقديره : أرني نفسك أنظر إليك . قال ابن عباس    : أعطني النظر إليك . فإن قيل : كيف سأل الرؤية وقد علم أن الله تعالى لا يرى في الدنيا؟ قال الحسن    : هاج به الشوق فسأل الرؤية . وقيل : سأل الرؤية ظنا منه أنه يجوز أن يرى في الدنيا ( قال ) الله تعالى ( لن تراني   ) وليس لبشر أن يطيق النظر إلي في الدنيا من نظر إلي في الدنيا مات ، فقال : إلهي سمعت كلامك فاشتقت إلى النظر إليك ولأن أنظر   [ ص: 276 ] إليك ثم أموت أحب إلي من أن أعيش ولا أراك فقال الله - عز وجل - : ( ولكن انظر إلى الجبل   ) وهو أعظم جبل بمدين  يقال له زبير    . 

 قال  السدي    : لما كلم الله موسى  غاص الخبيث إبليس في الأرض حتى خرج بين قدمي موسى  ، فوسوس إليه : أن يكلمك شيطان فعند ذلك سأل موسى  الرؤية فقال الله - عز وجل - : ( لن تراني   ) وتعلقت نفاة الرؤية بظاهر هذه الآية ، وقالوا : قال الله تعالى : ( لن تراني     ) ولن تكون للتأبيد ، ولا حجة لهم فيها ومعنى الآية : لن تراني في  الدنيا  أو في الحال ، لأنه كان يسأل الرؤية في الحال و " لن " لا تكون  للتأبيد ،  كقوله تعالى : ( ولن يتمنوه أبدا   ) البقرة - 95 ، إخبارا عن اليهود  ، ثم أخبر عنهم أنهم يتمنون الموت في الآخرة يقولون ( يا مالك ليقض علينا ربك   ) الزخرف - 77 ، و ( يا ‎ليتها كانت القاضية     ) الحاقة - 27 ، والدليل عليه أنه لم ينسبه إلى الجهل بسؤال الرؤية ولم   يقل إني لا أرى حتى تكون لهم حجة بل علق الرؤية على استقرار الجبل  واستقرار  الجبل على التجلي غير مستحيل إذا جعل الله تعالى له تلك القوة ،  والمعلق  بما لا يستحيل لا يكون محالا . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( ولكن انظر إلى الجبل فإن استقر مكانه فسوف تراني   ) قال وهب   وابن إسحاق  لما سأل موسى  ربه الرؤية أرسل الله الضباب والصواعق والظلمة والرعد والبرق وأحاطت بالجبل الذي عليه موسى  أربعة فراسخ من كل جانب ، وأمر الله ملائكة السماء أن يعترضوا على موسى  فمرت   به ملائكة السماء الدنيا كثيران البقر تنبع أفواههم بالتسبيح والتقديس   بأصوات عظيمة كصوت الرعد الشديد ، ثم أمر الله ملائكة السماء الثانية أن   اهبطوا على موسى  فاعترضوا عليه ، فهبطوا عليه أمثال الأسود لهم لجب بالتسبيح والتقديس ، ففزع العبد الضعيف ابن عمران  مما   رأى وسمع واقشعرت كل شعرة في رأسه وجسده ، ثم قال : لقد ندمت على مسألتي   فهل ينجيني من مكاني الذي أنا فيه شيء؟ فقال له خير الملائكة ورأسهم : يا موسى  اصبر لم سألت ، فقليل من كثير ما رأيت . 

 ثم أمر الله ملائكة السماء الثالثة أن اهبطوا على موسى  فاعترضوا   عليه ، فهبطوا أمثال النسور لهم قصف ورجف شديد ، وأفواههم تنبع بالتسبيح   والتقديس كجلب الجيش العظيم ألوانهم كلهب النار ، ففزع موسى  واشتد نفسه وأيس من الحياة ، فقال له خير الملائكة : مكانك يا ابن عمران  حتى ترى ما لا تصبر عليه ، ثم أمر الله تعالى ملائكة السماء الرابعة أن اهبطوا فاعترضوا على موسى بن   [ ص: 277 ] عمران  فهبطوا   عليه لا يشبههم شيء من الذين مروا به قبلهم ألوانهم كلهب النار ، وسائر   خلقهم كالثلج الأبيض أصواتهم علية بالتقديس والتسبيح لا يقاربهم شيء من   أصوات الذين مروا به قبلهم ، فاصطكت ركبتاه وأرعد قلبه واشتد بكاؤه فقال له   خير الملائكة ورأسهم : يا ابن عمران  اصبر لما سألت فقليل من كثير ما رأيت . 

 ثم أمر الله تعالى ملائكة السماء الخامسة أن اهبطوا فاعترضوا على موسى  فهبطوا عليه لهم سبعة ألوان فلم يستطع موسى  أن يتبعهم بصره ، لم ير مثلهم ولم يسمع مثل أصواتهم فامتلأ جوفه خوفا واشتد حزنه وكثر بكاؤه ، فقال له خير الملائكة ورأسهم : يا ابن عمران  مكانك حتى ترى بعض ما لا تصبر عليه . 

 ثم أمر الله ملائكة السماء السادسة أن اهبطوا على عبدي الذي طلب ليراني ،   فهبطوا عليه في يد كل ملك منهم مثل النخلة الطويلة ، نارا أشد ضوءا من   الشمس ، ولباسهم كلهب النار إذا سبحوا وقدسوا جاوبهم من كان قبلهم من   ملائكة السماوات ، كلهم يقولون بشدة أصواتهم : سبوح قدوس ، رب العزة أبدا   لا يموت ، في رأس كل ملك منهم أربعة أوجه ، فلما رآهم موسى  رفع   صوته يسبح معهم حين سبحوا وهو يبكي ويقول : رب اذكرني ولا تنس عبدك لا   أدري أأنفلت مما أنا فيه أم لا؟ إن خرجت احترقت وإن مكثت مت ، فقال له كبير   الملائكة ورأسهم : قد أوشكت يا ابن عمران  أن يشتد خوفك وينخلع قلبك فاصبر للذي سألت . 

 ثم أمر الله تعالى أن يحمل عرشه في ملائكة السماء السابعة فلما بدا نور   العرش انفرج الجبل من عظمة الرب جل جلاله ، ورفعت ملائكة السماوات أصواتهم   جميعا يقولون : سبحان القدوس رب العزة أبدا لا يموت بشدة أصواتهم ، فارتج   الجبل واندكت كل شجرة كانت فيه وخر العبد الضعيف موسى  صعقا على وجهه ليس معه روحه ، فأرسل الله برحمته الروح فتغشاه ، وقلب عليه الحجر الذي كان عليه موسى  وجعله كهيئة القبة لئلا يحترق موسى  ، فأقامه الروح مثل اللامة ، فقام موسى  يسبح   الله تعالى ويقول آمنت بك ربي وصدقت أنه لا يراك أحد فيحيا ، من نظر إلى   ملائكتك انخلع قلبه فما أعظمك وأعظم ملائكتك أنت رب الأرباب وإله الآلهة   وملك الملوك ، ولا يعدلك شيء ولا يقوم لك شيء ، رب تبت إليك الحمد لك لا   شريك لك ما أعظمك وما أجلك رب العالمين ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فلما تجلى ربه للجبل جعله دكا   ) قال ابن عباس    : ظهر نور ربه للجبل ، جبل زبير    . وقال الضحاك    : أظهر الله من نور الحجب مثل منخر ثور . وقال  عبد الله بن سلام   وكعب الأحبار    : ما   [ ص: 278 ] تجلى من عظمة الله للجبل إلا مثل سم الخياط حتى صار دكا . وقال  السدي    : ما تجلى إلا قدر الخنصر ، يدل عليه ما روى ثابت  عن أنس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قرأ هذه الآية وقال : " هكذا " ووضع الإبهام على المفصل الأعلى من الخنصر ، فساخ الجبل . 

 وحكي عن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  أن الله تعالى أظهر من سبعين ألف حجاب نورا قدر الدرهم فجعل الجبل دكا ، أي : مستويا بالأرض ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    ( دكاء ) ممدودا غير منون هاهنا وفي سورة الكهف ، وافق عاصم  في   الكهف وقرأ الآخرون ( دكا ) مقصورا منونا ، فمن قصره فمعناه جعله مدقوقا :   والدك والدق واحد ، وقيل : معناه دكه الله دكا ، أي : فتته كما قال : (   كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا ) الفجر - 21 ، ومن قرأ بالمد أي : جعله مستويا   أرضا دكاء . 

 وقيل : معناه جعله مثل دكاء وهي الناقة التي لا سنام لها قال ابن عباس    : جعله ترابا . وقال سفيان    : ساخ الجبل في الأرض حتى وقع في البحر فهو يذهب فيه . وقال عطية العوفي    : صار رملا هائلا . وقال الكلبي    : جعله دكا أي كسرا جبالا صغارا . 

 ووقع في بعض التفاسير : صار لعظمته ستة أجبل وقعت ثلاثة بالمدينة    : أحد  وورقان  ورضوى  ، ووقعت ثلاثة بمكة  ثور  وثبير  وحراء    . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وخر موسى صعقا   ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن    : مغشيا عليه . وقال قتادة    : ميتا . وقال الكلبي    : خر موسى  صعقا يوم الخميس يوم عرفة  وأعطي التوراة يوم الجمعة يوم النحر . 

 قال الواقدي    : لما خر موسى  صعقا قالت ملائكة السماوات : ما لابن عمران  وسؤال الرؤية؟ وفي بعض الكتب أن ملائكة السماوات أتوا موسى  وهو مغشي عليه فجعلوا يركلونه بأرجلهم ويقولون يا   [ ص: 279 ] ابن النساء الحيض أطمعت في رؤية رب العزة . ( فلما أفاق   ) موسى  من صعقته وثاب إليه عقله عرف أنه قد سأل أمرا لا ينبغي له ( قال سبحانك تبت إليك   ) عن سؤال الرؤية ( وأنا أول المؤمنين   ) بأنك لا ترى في الدنيا . وقال مجاهد   والسدي    : وأنا أول من آمن بك من بني إسرائيل    .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (169)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية144 إلى الاية149

( قال يا موسى إني اصطفيتك على الناس برسالاتي وبكلامي فخذ ما آتيتك وكن من الشاكرين   ( 144 ) ) 

 ( قال يا موسى إني اصطفيتك على الناس   ( اخترتك على الناس ، قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    " إني " بفتح الياء وكذلك " أخي اشدد " طه - 31 ، ( برسالاتي   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  برسالتي على التوحيد ، والآخرون بالجمع ، ( وبكلامي فخذ ما آتيتك   ) أعطيتك ( وكن من الشاكرين   ) لله على نعمه . 

 فإن قيل : فما معنى قوله " اصطفيتك على الناس برسالاتي     " وقد أعطي غيره الرسالة؟ قيل : لما لم تكن الرسالة على العموم في حق   الناس كافة استقام قوله اصطفيتك على الناس وإن شاركه فيه غيره ، كما يقول   الرجل : خصصتك بمشورتي وإن شاور غيره إذا لم تكن المشورة على العموم يكون   مستقيما . 

 وفي بعض القصة : أن موسى  عليه  السلام كان  بعدما كلمه ربه لا يستطيع أحد أن ينظر إليه لما غشي وجهه من  النور ، ولم  يزل على وجهه برقع حتى مات . وقالت له امرأته : أنا أيم منك  منذ كلمك ربك  فكشف لها عن وجهه فأخذها مثل شعاع الشمس فوضعت يدها على وجهها  وخرجت لله  ساجدة ، وقالت : ادع الله أن يجعلني زوجتك في الجنة ، قال : ذاك  لك إن لم  تتزوجي بعدي ، فإن المرأة لآخر أزواجها . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن علي المزكي  أنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد بن إسحاق السراج  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد  حدثنا راشد بن أسعد بن عبد الرحمن المغافري  عن أبيه عن كعب الأحبار    : أن موسى  نظر   في التوراة فقال : إني أجد أمة خير الأمم أخرجت للناس يأمرون بالمعروف ،   وينهون عن المنكر ويؤمنون بالله وبالكتاب الأول وبالكتاب الآخر ، ويقاتلون   أهل الضلالة حتى يقاتلوا الأعور الدجال ، رب اجعلهم أمتي ، قال : هي أمة محمد  يا موسى  ، فقال : ربي إني أجد أمة هم الحمادون رعاة الشمس المحكمون إذا أرادوا أمرا   [ ص: 280 ] قالوا نفعل إن شاء الله فاجعلهم أمتي ، قال : هي أمة محمد  ،   فقال : رب إني أجد أمة يأكلون كفاراتهم وصدقاتهم ، وكان الأولون يحرقون   صدقاتهم بالنار ، وهم المستجيبون والمستجاب لهم ، الشافعون المشفوع لهم   فاجعلهم أمتي ، قال : هي أمة محمد  ،  قال :  يا رب إني أجد أمة إذا أشرف أحدهم على شرف كبر الله فإذا هبط واديا  حمد  الله ، الصعيد لهم طهور والأرض لهم مسجد حيث ما كانوا ، يتطهرون من   الجنابة ، طهورهم بالصعيد كطهورهم بالماء حيث لا يجدون الماء ، غر محجلون   من آثار الوضوء فاجعلهم أمتي ، قال : هي أمة محمد  ،   فقال : رب إني أجد أمة إذا هم أحدهم بحسنة فلم يعملها كتبت له حسنة مثلها   وإن عملها كتبت له ضعف عشرة أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف ، وإذا هم بسيئة ولم   يعملها لم تكتب عليه وإن عملها كتبت له سيئة مثلها ، فاجعلهم أمتي ، قال :   هي أمة أحمد  ، فقال : رب  إني أجد أمة  مرحومة ضعفاء يرثون الكتاب من الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا فمنهم  ظالم لنفسه  ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات ولا أجد أحدا منهم إلا مرحوما  فاجعلهم  أمتي ، قال : هي أمة محمد  ،  فقال : يا رب  إني أجد أمة مصاحفهم في صدورهم يلبسون ألوان ثياب أهل الجنة  يصفون في  صلاتهم صفوف الملائكة أصواتهم في مساجدهم كدوي النحل لا يدخل  النار أحد  منهم أبدا إلا من يرى الحساب مثل ما يرى الحجر من وراء الشجر ،  فاجعلهم  أمتي ، قال : هي أمة أحمد  ، فلما عجب موسى  من الخير الذي أعطى الله محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأمته قال : يا ليتني من أصحاب محمد  وأمته ، فأوحى الله إليه ثلاث آيات يرضيه بهن : " يا موسى إني اصطفيتك على الناس برسالاتي وبكلامي   " إلى قوله : سأريكم دار الفاسقين ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون   " ، فرضي موسى  كل الرضا "   . 
( وكتبنا له في الألواح من كل شيء موعظة وتفصيلا لكل شيء فخذها بقوة وأمر قومك يأخذوا بأحسنها سأريكم دار الفاسقين   ( 145 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وكتبنا له   ) يعني لموسى  ، ( في الألواح   ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد ألواح   [ ص: 281 ] التوراة ، وفي الحديث :   " كانت من سدر الجنة طول اللوح اثنا عشر ذراعا "   . وجاء في أحاديث خلق الله آدم  بيده :   " وكتب التوراة بيده وغرس شجرة طوبى بيده   " . 

 وقال الحسن    : كانت الألواح من خشب . قال الكلبي  كانت من زبرجدة خضراء . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : كانت من ياقوت أحمر ، وقال الربيع بن أنس    : كانت الألواح من برد . قال  ابن جريج    : كانت من زمرد ، أمر الله جبريل  حتى جاء بها من عدن ، وكتبها بالقلم الذي كتب به الذكر واستمد من نهر النور وقال وهب    : أمره الله بقطع الألواح من صخرة صماء لينها الله له فقطعها بيده ثم شققها بأصبعه ، وسمع موسى  صرير القلم بالكلمات العشرة وكان ذلك في أول يوم من ذي القعدة ، وكانت الألواح عشرة أذرع على طول موسى    . . وقال مقاتل  ووهب    : ( وكتبنا له في الألواح   ) كنقش الخاتم وقال الربيع بن أنس    : نزلت التوراة وهي سبعون وقر بعير ، يقرأ الجزء منه في سنة ، لم يقرأه إلا أربعة نفر : موسى  ، ويوشع  ، وعزير  ، وعيسى    . 

 وقال الحسن    : هذه الآية في التوراة ألف آية يعني " وكتبنا له في الألواح   ( من كل شيء   ) مما أمروا به ونهوا عنه ، ( موعظة   ) نهيا عن الجهل ، وحقيقة الموعظة : التذكرة والتحذير بما يخاف عاقبته ، ( وتفصيلا لكل شيء   ) أي : تبيينا لكل شيء من الأمر والنهي ، والحلال والحرام ، والحدود والأحكام . ( فخذها بقوة   ) أي : بجد واجتهاد ، وقيل : بقوة القلب وصحة العزيمة ، لأنه إذا أخذه بضعف النية أداه إلى الفتور ، ( وأمر قومك يأخذوا بأحسنها   ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يحلوا حلالها ، ويحرموا حرامها ، ويتدبروا أمثالها ، ويعملوا بمحكمها ، ويقفوا عند متشابهها وكان موسى  عليه السلام أشد عبادة من قومه ، فأمر بما لم يؤمروا به . 

 قال قطرب    : بأحسنها  أي بحسنها ، وكلها  حسن . وقيل : أحسنها الفرائض والنوافل ، وهي ما يستحق  عليها الثواب ، وما  دونها المباح ، لأنه لا يستحق عليه الثواب . وقيل :  بأحسنها بأحسن الأمرين  في كل شيء كالعفو أحسن من القصاص ، والصبر أحسن من  الانتصار . 

 ( سأريكم دار الفاسقين   ) قال مجاهد    : مصيرها في الآخرة . قال الحسن   وعطاء    : يعني   [ ص: 282 ] جهنم ، يحذركم أن تكونوا مثلهم . وقال قتادة  وغيره : سأدخلكم الشأم  فأريكم منازل القرون الماضية الذين خالفوا أمر الله لتعتبروا بها . قال عطية العوفي    : أراد دار فرعون  وقومه وهي مصر  ، يدل عليه قراءة قسامة بن زهير    : " سأورثكم دار الفاسقين " ، وقال  السدي    : دار الفاسقين مصارع الكفار . وقال الكلبي    : ما مروا عليه إذا سافروا من منازل عاد  وثمود   والقرون الذين أهلكوا . 
( سأصرف  عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق  وإن يروا كل آية لا يؤمنوا بها  وإن يروا سبيل الرشد لا يتخذوه سبيلا وإن  يروا سبيل الغي يتخذوه سبيلا ذلك  بأنهم كذبوا بآياتنا وكانوا عنها غافلين   ( 146 ) والذين كذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة حبطت أعمالهم هل يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون   ( 147 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( سأصرف عن آياتي الذين يتكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق   ) قال ابن عباس      : يريد الذين يتجبرون على عبادي ويحاربون أوليائي حتى لا يؤمنوا بي ،   يعني : سأصرفهم عن قبول آياتي والتصديق بها عوقبوا بحرمان الهداية لعنادهم   للحق ، كقوله : ( فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم   ) . 

 قال سفيان بن عيينة    : سأمنعهم فهم القرآن . قال  ابن جريج    : يعني عن خلق السماوات والأرض وما فيها أي أصرفهم عن أن يتفكروا فيها ويعتبروا بها . وقيل : حكم الآية لأهل مصر  خاصة ، وأراد بالآيات الآيات التسع التي أعطاها الله تعالى موسى  عليه السلام . والأكثرون على أن الآية عامة ( وإن يروا   ) يعني : هؤلاء المتكبرين ( كل آية لا يؤمنوا بها وإن يروا سبيل الرشد   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " الرشد " بفتح الراء والشين ، والآخرون بضم الراء وسكون الشين وهما لغتان كالسقم والسقم والبخل والبخل والحزن والحزن . 

 وكان أبو عمرو  يفرق بينهما ، فيقول : الرشد - بالضم - الصلاح في الأمر ، وبالفتح الاستقامة في الدين . معنى الآية : إن يروا طريق الهدى والسداد ( لا يتخذوه   ) لأنفسهم ( سبيلا ( وإن يروا سبيل الغي   ) أي طريق الضلال ( يتخذوه سبيلا ذلك بأنهم كذبوا بآياتنا وكانوا عنها غافلين   ) عن التفكير فيها والاتعاظ بها غافلين ساهين .   [ ص: 283 ] 

 ( والذين كذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة   ) أي : ولقاء الدار الآخرة التي هي موعد الثواب والعقاب ، ( حبطت أعمالهم   ) بطلت وصارت كأن لم تكن ، ( هل يجزون   ) في العقبى ( إلا ما كانوا   ) أي إلا جزاء ما كانوا ( يعملون ) في الدنيا . 
( واتخذ قوم موسى من بعده من حليهم عجلا جسدا له خوار ألم يروا أنه لا يكلمهم ولا يهديهم سبيلا اتخذوه وكانوا ظالمين   ( 148 ) ولما سقط في أيديهم ورأوا أنهم قد ضلوا قالوا لئن لم يرحمنا ربنا ويغفر لنا لنكونن من الخاسرين   ( 149 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( واتخذ قوم موسى من بعده   ) أي : بعد انطلاقه إلى الجبل ( من حليهم   ) التي استعاروها من قوم فرعون    . قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    ( من حليهم   ) بكسر الحاء وقرأ يعقوب  بفتح الحاء وسكون اللام واتخذ السامري  منها ( عجلا   ) وألقى في فمه من تراب أثر فرس جبريل  عليه السلام فتحول عجلا ( جسدا   ) حيا ولحما ودما ( له خوار   ) وهو صوت البقر ، وهذا قول ابن عباس  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ، وجماعة أهل التفسير . 

 وقيل : كان جسدا مجسدا من ذهب لا روح فيه ، كان يسمع منه صوت . 

 وقيل : كان يسمع صوت حفيف الريح يدخل في جوفه ويخرج ، والأول أصح . 

 وقيل : إنه ما خار إلا مرة واحدة ، وقيل : كان يخور كثيرا كلما خار سجدوا له وإذا سكت رفعوا رءوسهم . وقال وهب    : كان يسمع منه الخوار وهو لا يتحرك . 

 وقال  السدي    : كان يخور ويمشي ( ألم يروا   ) يعني : الذين عبدوا العجل ( أنه لا يكلمهم ولا يهديهم سبيلا   ) قال الله - عز وجل - : ( اتخذوه وكانوا ظالمين   ) أي : اتخذوه إلها وكانوا كافرين . 

 ( ولما سقط في أيديهم   ) أي ندموا على عبادة العجل ، تقول العرب لكل نادم على أمر : قد سقط في يديه ، ( ورأوا أنهم قد ضلوا قالوا لئن لم يرحمنا ربنا   ) يتب علينا ربنا ، ( ويغفر لنا   ) يتجاوز عنا ، ( لنكونن من الخاسرين   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " ترحمنا وتغفر لنا " بالتاء فيهما " ربنا " بنصب الباء . وكان هذا الندم والاستغفار منهم بعد رجوع موسى  إليهم .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (170)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية150 إلى الاية157

  ( ولما   رجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا قال بئسما خلفتموني من بعدي أعجلتم أمر  ربكم  وألقى الألواح وأخذ برأس أخيه يجره إليه قال ابن أم إن القوم  استضعفوني  وكادوا يقتلونني فلا تشمت بي الأعداء ولا تجعلني مع القوم  الظالمين   ( 150 ) قال رب اغفر لي ولأخي وأدخلنا في رحمتك وأنت أرحم الراحمين   ( 151 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولما رجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا   ) قال أبو الدرداء    : الأسف شديد الغضب . وقال ابن عباس   والسدي    : أسفا أي حزينا . والأسف أشد الحزن ، ( قال بئسما خلفتموني من بعدي   ) أي : بئس ما عملتم بعد ذهابي ، يقال : خلفه بخير أو بشر إذا أولاه في أهله بعد شخوصه عنهم خيرا أو شرا ، ( أعجلتم   ) أسبقتم ( أمر ربكم   ) قال الحسن    : وعد ربكم الذي وعدكم من الأربعين ليلة . وقال الكلبي    : أعجلتم بعبادة العجل قبل أن يأتيكم أمر ربكم . ( وألقى الألواح   ) التي فيها التوراة وكان حاملا لها ، فألقاها على الأرض من شدة الغضب . 

 قالت الرواة : كانت التوراة سبعة أسباع ، فلما ألقى الألواح تكسرت فرفعت   ستة أسباعها وبقي سبع ، فرفع ما كان من أخبار الغيب ، وبقي ما فيه الموعظة   والأحكام والحلال والحرام ، ( وأخذ برأس أخيه   ) بذوائبه ولحيته ( يجره إليه   ) وكان هارون  أكبر من موسى  بثلاث سنين وأحب إلى بني إسرائيل  من موسى  ، لأنه كان لين الغضب . ( قال ) هارون  عند ذلك ( ابن أم ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  والشام  هاهنا وفي طه بكسر الميم ، يريد يا ابن أمي ، فحذف ياء الإضافة وأبقيت الكسرة لتدل على الإضافة كقوله : " يا عباد " وقرأ أهل الحجاز  والبصرة  وحفص    : بفتح الميم على معنى يا ابن أماه . 

 وقيل : جعله اسما واحدا وبناه على الفتح ، كقولهم : حضرموت  ، وخمسة عشر ، ونحوهما ، وإنما قال ابن أم وكان هارون  أخاه لأبيه وأمه ليرققه ويستعطفه . 

 وقيل : كان أخاه لأمه دون أبيه ، ( إن القوم استضعفوني   ) يعني عبدة العجل ، ( وكادوا يقتلونني   ) هموا وقاربوا أن يقتلوني ، ( فلا تشمت بي الأعداء ولا تجعلني   ) في مؤاخذتك علي ( مع القوم الظالمين   ) يعني عبدة العجل . 

 ( قال ) موسى  لما تبين له عذر أخيه ، ( رب اغفر لي   ) ما صنعت إلى أخي ، ( ولأخي   ) إن كان منه تقصير في الإنكار على عبدة العجل ، ( وأدخلنا   ) جميعا ( في رحمتك وأنت أرحم الراحمين   ) . 
[ ص: 285 ]   ( إن الذين اتخذوا العجل سينالهم غضب من ربهم وذلة في الحياة الدنيا وكذلك نجزي المفترين   ( 152 ) والذين عملوا السيئات ثم تابوا من بعدها وآمنوا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم   ( 153 ) ولما سكت عن موسى الغضب أخذ الألواح وفي نسختها هدى ورحمة للذين هم لربهم يرهبون   ( 154 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين اتخذوا العجل   ) أي : اتخذوه إلها ( سينالهم غضب من ربهم   ) في الآخرة ( وذلة في الحياة الدنيا   ) قال أبو العالية    : هو ما أمروا به من قتل أنفسهم . وقال عطية العوفي    : " إن الذين اتخذوا العجل   " أراد اليهود  الذين كانوا في عصر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عيرهم بصنيع آبائهم فنسبه إليهم ( سينالهم غضب من ربهم وذلة في الحياة الدنيا   ) أراد ما أصاب بني قريظة  والنضير  من القتل والجلاء . 

 وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : هو الجزية ، ( وكذلك نجزي المفترين   ) الكاذبين ، قال أبو قلابة  هو - والله - جزاء كل مفتر إلى يوم القيامة أن يذله الله . قال سفيان بن عيينة    : هذا في كل مبتدع إلى يوم القيامة . 

 قوله تبارك وتعالى : ( ولما سكت   ) أي : سكن ، ( عن موسى الغضب أخذ الألواح   ) التي كان ألقاها وقد ذهبت ستة أسباعها ( وفي نسختها   ) اختلفوا فيه ، قيل : أراد بها الألواح ، لأنها نسخت من اللوح المحفوظ . 

 وقيل : إن موسى  لما ألقى الألواح تكسرت فنسخ منها نسخة أخرى فهو المراد من قوله : ( وفي نسختها   ) 

 وقيل : أراد : وفيما نسخ منها . وقال عطاء    : فيما بقي منها . وقال ابن عباس   وعمرو بن دينار    : لما ألقى موسى  الألواح فتكسرت صام أربعين يوما فردت عليه في لوحين فكان فيه ، ( هدى ورحمة   ) أي : هدى من الضلالة ورحمة من العذاب ، ( للذين هم لربهم يرهبون   ) أي : للخائفين من ربهم ، واللام في ( لربهم ) زيادة توكيد ، كقوله : ( ردف لكم ) النمل - 72 ، وقال   [ ص: 286 ] الكسائي    : لما تقدمت قبل الفعل حسنت ، كقوله : ( للرؤيا تعبرون ) يوسف - 43 ، وقال قطرب    : أراد من ربهم يرهبون . وقيل : أراد راهبون . وقيل : أراد راهبون لربهم . 
( واختار  موسى قومه سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا فلما أخذتهم  الرجفة قال رب لو شئت أهلكتهم  من قبل وإياي أتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا  إن هي إلا فتنتك تضل بها من تشاء  وتهدي من تشاء أنت ولينا فاغفر لنا  وارحمنا وأنت خير الغافرين   ( 155 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( واختار موسى قومه   ) أي : من قومه ، فانتصب لنزع حرف الصفة ، ( سبعين رجلا لميقاتنا   ) فيه دليل على أن كلهم لم يعبدوا العجل . قال  السدي    : أمر الله تعالى موسى  أن يأتيه في ناس من بني إسرائيل  يعتذرون إليه من عبادة العجل ، فاختار موسى  من قومه سبعين رجلا ( فلما ) أتوا ذلك المكان قالوا : لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتهم الصاعقة فماتوا . 

 قال ابن إسحاق    : اختارهم ليتوبوا إليه مما صنعوا ويسألوا التوبة على من تركوا وراءهم من قومهم ، فهذا يدل على أن كلهم عبدوا العجل . 

 وقال قتادة  ،  وابن جريج  ،  ومحمد بن كعب    : ( أخذتهم الرجفة   ) لأنهم لم يزايلوا قومهم حين عبدوا العجل ، ولم يأمروهم بالمعروف ولم ينهوهم عن المنكر . 

وقال ابن عباس    : إن السبعين الذين قالوا : ( لن نؤمن لك حتى نرى الله جهرة فأخذتكم الصاعقة   ) البقرة - 55 ، كانوا قبل السبعين الذين أخذتهم الرجفة ، وإنما أمر الله سبحانه وتعالى موسى  عليه   السلام أن يختار من قومه سبعين رجلا فاختارهم وبرز بهم ليدعوا ربهم ،  فكان  فيما دعوا أن قالوا : اللهم أعطنا ما لم تعطه أحدا قبلنا ، ولا تعطه  أحدا  بعدنا ، فكره الله ذلك من دعائهم ، فأخذتهم الرجفة   . 

 وقال وهب    : لم تكن الرجفة صوتا ، ولكن القوم لما رأوا تلك الهيبة أخذتهم الرعدة وقلقوا ورجفوا ، حتى كادت أن تبين مفاصلهم ، فلما رأى موسى  ذلك   رحمهم وخاف عليهم الموت ، فاشتد عليه فقدهم ، وكانوا له وزراء على الخير ،   سامعين مطيعين ، فعند ذلك دعا وبكى وناشد ربه ، فكشف الله عنهم تلك  الرجفة  ، فاطمأنوا وسمعوا كلام ربهم ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( قال )  يعني موسى    ( رب لو شئت أهلكتهم من قبل   ) يعني عن عبادة العجل ( وإياي ) بقتل القبطي . ( أتهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا   )   [ ص: 287 ] يعني عبدة العجل ، وظن موسى  أنهم عوقبوا باتخاذهم العجل ، وقال هذا على طريق السؤال ، يسأل : أتهلكنا بفعل السفهاء؟ . 

 وقال المبرد    : قوله " أهلكنا بما فعل السفهاء منا " استفهام استعطاف ، أي : لا تهلكنا ، وقد علم موسى  عليه السلام أن الله تعالى أعدل من أن يأخذ بجريرة الجاني غيره . 

 قوله تعالى ( إن هي إلا فتنتك    ) أي : التي  وقع فيها السفهاء ، لم تكن إلا اختبارك وابتلاءك ، أضللت بها  قوما  فافتتنوا ، وهديت قوما فعصمتهم حتى ثبتوا على دينك ، فذلك هو معنى  قوله : (  تضل بها من تشاء وتهدي من تشاء أنت ولينا   ) ناصرنا وحافظنا ، ( فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الغافرين   ) 
( واكتب  لنا في هذه الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة إنا هدنا  إليك قال عذابي أصيب به من  أشاء ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء فسأكتبها للذين يتقون  ويؤتون الزكاة والذين هم  بآياتنا يؤمنون   ( 156 ) الذين   يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي الذي يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل   يأمرهم بالمعروف وينهاهم عن المنكر ويحل لهم الطيبات ويحرم عليهم الخبائث   ويضع عنهم إصرهم والأغلال التي كانت عليهم فالذين آمنوا به وعزروه ونصروه   واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه أولئك هم المفلحون   ( 157 ) ) 

 ( واكتب لنا   ) أوجب لنا ( في هذه الدنيا حسنة   ) النعمة والعافية ، ( وفي الآخرة   ) أي : وفي الآخرة ( حسنة ) أي المغفرة والجنة ، ( إنا هدنا إليك   ) أي : تبنا إليك ، ( قال ) الله تعالى : ( عذابي أصيب به من أشاء   ) من خلقي ، ( ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء   ) عمت كل شيء ، قال الحسن  وقتادة    : وسعت رحمته في الدنيا البر والفاجر ، وهي يوم القيامة للمتقين خاصة . وقال عطية العوفي      : وسعت كل شيء ولكن لا تجب إلا للذين يتقون ، وذلك أن الكافر يرزق ،   ويدفع عنه بالمؤمنين لسعة رحمة الله للمؤمنين ، فيعيش فيها ، فإذا صار إلى   الآخرة وجبت للمؤمنين خاصة ، كالمستضيء بنار غيره إذا ذهب صاحب السراج   بسراجه .   [ ص: 288 ] قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - وقتادة  ،  وابن جريج    : لما نزلت : " ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء   " قال إبليس : أنا من ذلك الشيء ، فقال الله سبحانه وتعالى : ( فسأكتبها للذين يتقون ويؤتون الزكاة والذين هم بآياتنا يؤمنون   ) فتمناها اليهود  والنصارى  ، وقالوا : نحن نتقي ونؤمن ، ونؤتي الزكاة ، فجعلها الله لهذه الأمة فقال : 

 ( الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي   ) الآية . قال نوف البكالي الحميري    : لما اختار موسى  قومه سبعين رجلا قال الله تعالى لموسى      : أجعل لكم الأرض مسجدا وطهورا ، تصلون حيث أدركتكم الصلاة إلا عند  مرحاض  أو حمام أو قبر ، وأجعل السكينة في قلوبكم ، وأجعلكم تقرأون التوراة  عن  ظهر قلوبكم ، يقرؤها الرجل والمرأة ، والحر والعبد ، والصغير والكبير ،   فقال ذلك موسى  لقومه ،  فقالوا : لا نريد  أن نصلي إلا في الكنائس ، ولا نستطيع حمل السكينة في  قلوبنا ، ولا نستطيع  أن نقرأ التوراة عن ظهور قلوبنا ، ولا نريد أن نقرأها  إلا نظرا ، فقال  الله تعالى : " فسأكتبها للذين يتقون ويؤتون الزكاة   " إلى قوله : " أولئك هم المفلحون   " ، فجعلها الله لهذه الأمة . فقال موسى  عليه السلام : يا رب اجعلني نبيهم ، فقال : نبيهم منهم ، قال : رب اجعلني منهم فقال : إنك لن تدركهم ، فقال موسى  عليه السلام : يا رب إني أتيتك بوفد بني إسرائيل  فجعلت وفادتنا لغيرنا ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون   ) الأعراف - 159 ، فرضي موسى    . 

 قوله تعالى : ( الذين يتبعون الرسول النبي الأمي   ) وهو محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما هو نبيكم كان أميا لا يكتب ولا يقرأ ولا يحسب . وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إنا أمة أمية لا نكتب ولا نحسب " وهو   منسوب إلى الأم ، أي هو على ما ولدته أمه . وقيل هو منسوب إلى أمته ،  أصله  أمتي فسقطت التاء في النسبة كما سقطت في المكي والمدني وقيل : هو  منسوب  إلى أم القرى وهي مكة    . 

 ( الذي يجدونه   ) أي : يجدون صفته ونعته ونبوته ، ( مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل   ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أن أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا محمد بن سنان  حدثنا فليح  حدثنا هلال  عن  عطاء بن يسار  قال لقيت عبد الله بن   [ ص: 289 ] عمرو بن العاص  ، فقلت : أخبرني عن صفة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في التوراة   : قال : أجل ، والله إنه لموصوف في التوراة ببعض صفته في القرآن ، يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا وحرزا   للأميين ، أنت عبدي ورسولي ، سميتك المتوكل ، ليس بفظ ولا غليظ ولا سخاب   في الأسواق ، ولا يدفع بالسيئة السيئة ولكن يعفو ويغفر ، ولن يقبضه الله   حتى يقيم به الملة العوجاء ، بأن يقولوا : لا إله إلا الله ، ويفتح به   أعينا عميا وآذانا صما وقلوبا غلفا "   . 

 تابعه عبد العزيز بن أبي سلمة ،  عن هلال  عن عطاء  عن ابن سلام  أخبرنا الإمام الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أنا أبو العباس عبد الله بن محمد بن هارون الطيسفوني  أنا أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد الترابي  أنا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن بسطام  أنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن سيار القرشي  حدثنا عبد الله بن عثمان  عن أبي حمزة  عن الأعمش  عن أبي صالح  عن عبد الله بن ضمرة  عن كعب    - رضي الله عنه - قال : إني أجد في التوراة مكتوبا محمد  رسول   الله لا فظ ولا غليظ ولا سخاب في الأسواق ، ولا يجزي بالسيئة السيئة ولكن   يعفو ويصفح ، أمته الحمادون يحمدون الله في كل منزلة ويكبرونه على كل نجد  ،  يأتزرون على أنصافهم ويوضئون أطرافهم ، صفهم في الصلاة وصفهم في القتال   سواء ، مناديهم ينادي في جو السماء ، لهم في جوف الليل دوي كدوي النحل ،   مولده بمكة ومهاجره بطابة وملكه بالشام    . 

 قوله تعالى : ( يأمرهم بالمعروف   ) أي : بالإيمان ، ( وينهاهم عن المنكر   ) أي : عن الشرك ، وقيل : المعروف : الشريعة والسنة ، والمنكر : ما لا يعرف في شريعة ولا سنة . وقال عطاء    : يأمرهم بالمعروف : بخلع الأنداد ، ومكارم الأخلاق ، وصلة الأرحام ، وينهاهم عن المنكر : عن عبادة الأوثان وقطع الأرحام . ( ويحل لهم الطيبات   ) يعني : ما كانوا يحرمونه في الجاهلية من البحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام ( ويحرم عليهم الخبائث   ) يعني : الميتة ، والدم ، ولحم الخنزير ، والزنا وغيرها من المحرمات . ( ويضع عنهم إصرهم   ) قرأ ابن عامر    " آصارهم " بالجمع . والإصر : كل ما يثقل على الإنسان من قول أو فعل . 

 قال ابن عباس  والحسن  والضحاك   والسدي  ومجاهد    : يعني العهد الثقيل كان أخذ على بني إسرائيل  بالعمل بما في التوراة .   [ ص: 290 ] 

 وقال قتادة    : يعني التشديد الذي كان عليهم في الدين ، ( والأغلال   ) يعني : الأثقال ( التي كانت عليهم     ) وذلك مثل : قتل الأنفس في التوبة ، وقطع الأعضاء الخاطئة ، وقرض   النجاسة عن الثوب بالمقراض ، وتعيين القصاص في القتل وتحريم أخذ الدية ،   وترك العمل في السبت ، وأن صلاتهم لا تجوز إلا في الكنائس ، وغير ذلك من   الشدائد . وشبهت بالأغلال التي تجمع اليد إلى العنق . ( فالذين آمنوا به   ) أي : بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ( وعزروه   ) وقروه ، ( ونصروه   ) على الأعداء ( واتبعوا النور الذي أنزل معه   ) يعني : القرآن ( أولئك هم المفلحون   )*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (171)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية158 إلى الاية165

( قل   يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض لا   إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت فآمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الأمي الذي يؤمن بالله   وكلماته واتبعوه لعلكم تهتدون   ( 158 ) ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون   ( 159 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض لا إله إلا هو يحيي ويميت فآمنوا بالله ورسوله النبي الأمي الذي يؤمن بالله وكلماته   ) أي : آياته وهي القرآن . وقال مجاهد   والسدي    : يعني عيسى ابن مريم  ، ويقرأ " كلمته " ( واتبعوه لعلكم تهتدون   ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن قوم موسى   ) يعني : بني إسرائيل    ( أمة ) أي : جماعة ، ( يهدون بالحق   ) أي : يرشدون ويدعون إلى الحق . وقيل : معناه يهتدون ويستقيمون عليه ، ( وبه يعدلون   ) أي : بالحق يحكمون وبالعدل يقومون . قال الكلبي  والضحاك  والربيع    : هم قوم خلف الصين  ،   بأقصى الشرق على نهر يجري الرمل يسمى نهر أوداف ، ليس لأحد منهم مال دون   صاحبه ، يمطرون بالليل ويصحون بالنهار ، ويزرعون حتى لا يصل إليهم منا أحد  ،  وهم على الحق . 

 وذكر : أن جبرائيل  عليه السلام ذهب بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة أسري به ، فكلمهم فقال لهم جبريل    : هل تعرفون من تكلمون؟ قالوا : لا فقال لهم : هذا محمد  النبي الأمي فآمنوا به فقالوا : يا رسول الله إن موسى  عليه السلام أوصانا أن من أدرك منكم أحمد  فليقرأ عليه منا السلام ، فرد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على   [ ص: 291 ] موسى  وعليهم ، ثم أقرأهم عشر سور من القرآن أنزلت بمكة  ، وأمرهم بالصلاة والزكاة ، وأمرهم أن يقيموا مكانهم ، وكانوا يسبتون ، فأمرهم أن يجمعوا ويتركوا السبت . 

 وقيل : هم الذين أسلموا من اليهود  في زمن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . والأول أصح . 
( وقطعناهم  اثنتي عشرة أسباطا أمما وأوحينا إلى موسى  إذ استسقاه قومه أن اضرب بعصاك  الحجر فانبجست منه اثنتا عشرة عينا قد علم  كل أناس مشربهم وظللنا عليهم  الغمام وأنزلنا عليهم المن والسلوى كلوا من  طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا  ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ( 160 ) وإذ قيل لهم اسكنوا هذه القرية وكلوا منها حيث شئتم وقولوا حطة وادخلوا الباب سجدا نغفر لكم خطيئاتكم سنزيد المحسنين   ( 161 ) فبدل الذين ظلموا منهم قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأرسلنا عليهم رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يظلمون   ( 162 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وقطعناهم   ) أي : فرقناهم ، يعني بني إسرائيل  ، ( اثنتي عشرة أسباطا أمما   )   [ ص: 292 ] 

 قال الفراء    : إنما قال : " اثنتي عشرة " ، والسبط مذكر لأنه قال : " أمما " فرجع التأنيث إلى الأمم ، وقال الزجاج    : المعنى وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة أمما ، وإنما قال : " أسباطا أمما     " ، بالجمع وما فوق العشرة لا يفسر بالجمع ، فلا يقال : أتاني اثنا عشر   رجالا لأن الأسباط في الحقيقة نعت المفسر المحذوف وهو الفرقة ، أي :   وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة فرقة أمما . 

 وقيل : فيه تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : وقطعناهم أسباطا أمما اثنتي عشرة ، والأسباط القبائل واحدها سبط . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأوحينا إلى موسى إذ استسقاه قومه   ) في التيه ، ( أن اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانبجست   ) انفجرت . وقال أبو عمرو بن العلاء    : عرقت وهو الانبجاس ، ثم انفجرت ، ( منه اثنتا عشرة عينا   ) لكل سبط عين ( قد علم كل أناس   ) كل سبط ، ( مشربهم   ) وكل سبط بنو أب واحد . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وظللنا عليهم الغمام   ) في التيه تقيهم حر الشمس ، ( وأنزلنا عليهم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ) 

 ( وإذ قيل لهم اسكنوا هذه القرية وكلوا منها حيث شئتم وقولوا حطة وادخلوا الباب سجدا نغفر لكم   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر  ويعقوب    : " تغفر " بالتاء وضمها وفتح الفاء . وقرأ الآخرون بالنون وفتحها وكسر الفاء ، ( خطيئاتكم   ) قرأ ابن عامر    " خطيئتكم " على التوحيد ورفع التاء ، وقرأ أبو عمرو    : " خطاياكم " ، وقرأ أهل المدينة  ويعقوب    : " خطيئاتكم " بالجمع ورفع التاء . وقرأ الآخرون بالجمع وكسر التاء ( سنزيد المحسنين   ) 

 ( فبدل الذين ظلموا منهم قولا غير الذي قيل لهم فأرسلنا عليهم رجزا   ) عذابا ( من السماء بما كانوا يظلمون   )
( واسألهم  عن القرية التي كانت حاضرة البحر إذ يعدون  في السبت إذ تأتيهم حيتانهم يوم  سبتهم شرعا ويوم لا يسبتون لا تأتيهم كذلك  نبلوهم بما كانوا يفسقون   ( 163 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( واسألهم عن القرية التي كانت حاضرة البحر   ) قيل : هي " مدين    " ، أي : سل   [ ص: 293 ] يا محمد  هؤلاء اليهود  الذين هم جيرانك سؤال توبيخ وتقريع عن القرية التي كانت حاضرة البحر أي : بقربه . قال ابن عباس    : هي قرية يقال لها " إيلة    " بين " مدين    " و " الطور    " على شاطئ البحر . وقال الزهري    : هي " طبرية الشام    " . ( إذ يعدون في السبت   ) أي : يظلمون فيه ويجاوزون أمر الله تعالى بصيد السمك ، إذ تأتيهم حيتانهم يوم سبتهم شرعا أي : ظاهرة على الماء كثيرة ، جمع شارع . وقال الضحاك    : متتابعة . 

 وفي القصة : أنها كانت تأتيهم يوم السبت مثل الكباش السمان البيض . 

 ( ويوم لا يسبتون لا تأتيهم   ) كإتيانهم يوم السبت ، قرأ الحسن    : " لا يسبتون " بضم الياء أي : لا يدخلون في السبت ، والقراءة المعروفة بنصب الياء ، ومعناه : لا يعظمون السبت ، ( كذلك نبلوهم   ) نختبرهم ، ( بما كانوا يفسقون     ) فوسوس إليهم الشيطان وقال : إن الله لم ينهكم عن الاصطياد وإنما نهاكم   عن الأكل ، فاصطادوا . أو قيل : وسوس إليهم أنكم إنما نهيتم عن الأخذ ،   فاتخذوا حيضا على شاطئ البحر ، تسوقون الحيتان إليها يوم السبت ، ثم   تأخذونها يوم الأحد . ففعلوا ذلك زمانا ثم تجرأوا على السبت ، وقالوا : ما   نرى السبت إلا قد أحل لنا ، فأخذوا وأكلوا وباعوا ، فصار أهل القرية  أثلاثا  ، وكانوا نحوا من سبعين ألفا ، ثلث نهوا ، وثلث لم ينهوا وسكتوا  وقالوا :  لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم؟ وثلث هم أصحاب الخطيئة ، فلما لم  ينتهوا قال  الناهون : لا نساكنكم في قرية واحدة فقسموا القرية بجدار ،  للمسلمين باب  وللمعتدين باب ، ولعنهم داود  عليه   السلام ، فأصبح الناهون ذات يوم ولم يخرج من المعتدين أحد ، فقالوا : إن   لهم شأنا لعل الخمر غلبتهم فعلوا على الجدار ، فإذا هم قردة ، فعرفت  القرود  أنسابها من الإنس ولم تعرف الإنس أنسابها من القرود ، فجعلت القرود  يأتيها  نسيبها من الإنس فتشم ثيابه وتبكي ، فيقول : ألم ننهكم فتقول  برأسها : نعم  ، فما نجا إلا الذين نهوا وهلك سائرهم . 
( وإذ قالت أمة منهم لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم أو معذبهم عذابا شديدا قالوا معذرة إلى ربكم ولعلهم يتقون   ( 164 ) فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به أنجينا الذين ينهون عن السوء وأخذنا الذين ظلموا بعذاب بئيس بما كانوا يفسقون   ( 165 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ قالت أمة منهم لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم   ) اختلفوا في الذين قالوا هذا ،   [ ص:  294 ] قيل  : كانوا من الفرقة الهالكة ، وذلك أنهم لما قيل لهم انتهوا عن  هذا العمل  السيئ ، قبل أن ينزل بكم العذاب وإنا نعلم أن الله منزل بكم  بأسه إن لم  تنتهوا أجابوا وقالوا : ( لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم   ) ، ( أو ) علمتم أنه ( معذبهم عذابا شديدا قالوا   ) أي : قال الناهون ( معذرة ) أي : موعظتنا معذرة ( إلى ربكم ) قرأ حفص      : " معذرة " بالنصب أي نفعل ذلك معذرة إلى ربكم . والأصح أنها من قول   الفرقة الساكتة ، قالوا لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم ، قالوا معذرة إلى ربكم ،   ومعناه أن الأمر بالمعروف واجب علينا فعلينا موعظة هؤلاء عذرا إلى الله ، ( ولعلهم يتقون   ) أي : يتقون الله ويتركوا المعصية ، ولو كان الخطاب مع المعتدين لكان يقول ولعلكم تتقون . 

 ( فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به   ) أي : تركوا ما وعظوا به ، ( أنجينا الذين ينهون عن السوء وأخذنا الذين ظلموا   ) يعني الفرقة العاصية ، ( بعذاب بئيس   ) أي : شديد وجيع ، من البأس وهو الشدة . 

 واختلف القراء فيه قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر    " بئيس " بكسر الباء على وزن فعل ، إلا أن ابن عامر  يهمزه ، وأبو جعفر  ونافع  لا يهمزان ، وقرأ عاصم  في رواية أبي بكر  بفتح الباء وسكون الياء وفتح الهمزة على وزن فيعل مثل صيقل ، وقرأ الآخرون على وزن فعيل مثل بعير وصغير . 

 ( بما كانوا يفسقون   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أسمع الله يقول : " أنجينا الذين ينهون عن السوء وأخذنا الذين ظلموا بعذاب بئيس   " ، فلا أدري ما فعل بالفرقة الساكتة؟ قال عكرمة    : قلت له : جعلني الله فداك ألا تراهم قد أنكروا وكرهوا ما هم عليه ، وقالوا : لم تعظون قوما الله مهلكهم وإن لم يقل الله أنجيتهم لم يقل : أهلكتهم ، فأعجبه قولي ، فرضي وأمر لي ببردين فكسانيهما   . 

 وقال يمان بن رباب    : نجت الطائفتان الذين قالوا لم تعظون قوما والذين قالوا معذرة إلى ربكم ، وأهلك الله الذين أخذوا الحيتان . وهذا قول الحسن . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : نجت الناهية ، وهلكت الفرقتان ، وهذه أشد آية في ترك النهي عن المنكر . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (172)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية166 إلى الاية172

*( فلما عتوا عن ما نهوا عنه قلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين   ( 166 ) وإذ تأذن ربك ليبعثن عليهم إلى يوم القيامة من يسومهم سوء العذاب إن ربك لسريع العقاب وإنه لغفور رحيم   ( 167 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( فلما عتوا عن ما نهوا عنه   ) قال ابن عباس    : أبوا أن يرجعوا عن المعصية ( قلنا لهم كونوا قردة خاسئين   )   [ ص: 295 ] مبعدين ، فمكثوا ثلاثة أيام ينظر إليهم الناس ثم هلكوا . 

 ( وإذ تأذن ربك   ) أي : آذن وأعلم ربك ، يقال : تأذن وآذن ، مثل : توعد وأوعد . وقال ابن عباس    : تأذن ربك قال ربك . وقال مجاهد    : أمر ربك . وقال عطاء    : حكم ربك . ( ليبعثن عليهم إلى يوم القيامة   ) أي : على اليهود  ، ( من يسومهم سوء العذاب   ) بعث الله عليهم محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأمته يقاتلونهم حتى يسلموا أو يعطوا الجزية ، ( إن ربك لسريع العقاب وإنه لغفور رحيم   ) 
( وقطعناهم في الأرض أمما منهم الصالحون ومنهم دون ذلك وبلوناهم بالحسنات والسيئات لعلهم يرجعون   ( 168 ) فخلف   من بعدهم خلف ورثوا الكتاب يأخذون عرض هذا الأدنى ويقولون سيغفر لنا وإن   يأتهم عرض مثله يأخذوه ألم يؤخذ عليهم ميثاق الكتاب أن لا يقولوا على الله   إلا الحق ودرسوا ما فيه والدار الآخرة خير للذين يتقون أفلا تعقلون   ( 169 ) ) 

 ( وقطعناهم   ) وفرقناهم ( في الأرض أمما   ) فرقا فرقهم الله فتشتت أمرهم ولم تجتمع لهم كلمة ، ( منهم الصالحون   ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : يريد الذين أدركوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وآمنوا به ( ومنهم دون ذلك   ) يعني الذين بقوا على الكفر . 

 وقال الكلبي    : منهم الصالحون هم الذين وراء نهر أوداف من وراء الصين  ومنهم دون ذلك ، يعني : من هاهنا من اليهود  ، ( وبلوناهم بالحسنات   ) بالخصب والعافية ، ( والسيئات   ) الجدب والشدة ، ( لعلهم يرجعون   ) لكي يرجعوا إلى طاعة ربهم ويتوبوا . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فخلف من بعدهم   ) أي : جاء من هؤلاء الذين وصفناهم ( خلف   ) والخلف : القرن الذي يجيء بعد قرن . قال أبو حاتم    : الخلف بسكون اللام الأولاد ، الواحد والجمع فيه سواء ، والخلف بفتح اللام : البدل سواء كان ولدا أو غريبا . 

 وقال ابن الأعرابي    : الخلف بالفتح : الصالح ، وبالجزم : الطالح . 

 وقال النضر بن شميل    : الخلف بتحريك اللام وإسكانها في القرن السوء واحد ، وأما في   [ ص: 296 ] القرن الصالح فبتحريك اللام لا غير . 

 وقال محمد بن جرير    : أكثر ما جاء في المدح بفتح اللام ، وفي الذم بتسكينها وقد يحرك في الذم ويسكن في المدح . ( ورثوا الكتاب   ) أي : انتقل إليهم الكتاب من آبائهم وهو التوراة ، ( يأخذون عرض هذا الأدنى     ) فالعرض متاع الدنيا ، والعرض ، بسكون الراء ، ما كان من الأموال سوى   الدراهم والدنانير . وأراد بالأدنى العالم ، وهو هذه الدار الفانية ، فهو   تذكير الدنيا ، وهؤلاء اليهود  ورثوا التوراة فقرؤوها وضيعوا العمل بما فيها ، وخالفوا حكمها ، يرتشون في حكم الله وتبديل كلماته ، ( ويقولون سيغفر لنا   ) ذنوبنا يتمنون على الله الأباطيل . 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أنبأنا أبو طاهر  ، محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، أنبأنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن أبي بكر بن أبي مريم الغساني  عن ضمرة بن حبيب  عن شداد بن أوس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الكيس من دان نفسه وعمل لما بعد الموت ، والعاجز من أتبع نفسه هواها وتمنى على الله   " . 

 ( وإن يأتهم عرض مثله يأخذوه    ) هذا إخبار عن  حرصهم على الدنيا وإصرارهم على الذنوب ، يقول إذا أشرف  لهم شيء من الدنيا  أخذوه حلالا كان أو حراما ، ويتمنون على الله المغفرة  وإن وجدوا من الغد  مثله أخذوه . وقال  السدي    : كانت بنو إسرائيل  لا   يستقضون قاضيا إلا ارتشى في الحكم ، فيقال له : ما لك ترتشي؟ فيقول :   سيغفر لي ، فيطعن عليه الآخرون ، فإذا مات أو نزع وجعل مكانه رجل ممن كان   يطعن عليه فيرتشي أيضا . يقول : وإن يأت الآخرين عرض مثله يأخذوه   . 

 ( ألم يؤخذ عليهم ميثاق الكتاب أن لا يقولوا على الله إلا الحق     ) أي : أخذ عليهم العهد في التوراة أن لا يقولوا على الله الباطل ، وهي   تمني المغفرة مع الإصرار ، وليس في التوراة ميعاد المغفرة مع الإصرار ، ( ودرسوا ما فيه   ) قرأوا ما فيه ، فهم ذاكرون لذلك ، ولو عقلوه لعملوا للدار الآخرة ،   [ ص: 297 ] ودرس الكتاب : قراءته وتدبره مرة بعد أخرى ، ( والدار الآخرة خير للذين يتقون أفلا تعقلون   )
( والذين يمسكون بالكتاب وأقاموا الصلاة إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين   ( 170 ) وإذ نتقنا الجبل فوقهم كأنه ظلة وظنوا أنه واقع بهم خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون   ( 171 ) وإذ   أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم وأشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم  قالوا  بلى شهدنا أن تقولوا يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين   ( 172 ) ) 

 ( والذين يمسكون بالكتاب   ) قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " يمسكون " بالتخفيف ، وقراءة العامة بالتشديد ، لأنه يقال : مسكت بالشيء ، ولا يقال أمسكت بالشيء ، إنما يقال : أمسكته ، وقرأ أبي بن كعب    : " والذين تمسكوا بالكتاب " ، على الماضي وهو جيد لقوله تعالى : ( وأقاموا الصلاة   ) إذ قل ما يعطف ماض على مستقبل إلا في المعنى ، وأراد الذين يعملون بما في الكتاب ، قال مجاهد    : هم المؤمنون من أهل الكتاب ،  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ، تمسكوا بالكتاب الذي جاء به موسى  فلم يحرفوه ولم يكتموه ولم يتخذوه مأكلة . وقال عطاء : هم أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ( وأقاموا الصلاة إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ نتقنا الجبل فوقهم   ) أي : فلقنا الجبل ، وقيل : رفعناه ( كأنه ظلة   ) قال عطاء    : سقيفة ، والظلة : كل ما أظلك ، ( وظنوا ) علموا ( أنه واقع بهم خذوا   ) أي : وقلنا لهم خذوا ، ( ما آتيناكم بقوة   ) بجد واجتهاد ، ( واذكروا ما فيه   ) واعملوا به ، ( لعلكم تتقون   ) وذلك حين أبوا أن يقبلوا أحكام التوراة ، فرفع الله على رءوسهم جبلا . قال الحسن      : فلما نظروا إلى الجبل خر كل رجل منهم ساجدا على حاجبه الأيسر ينظر   بعينه اليمنى إلى الجبل فرقا من أن يسقط عليه ، ولذلك لا تجد يهوديا إلا   ويكون سجوده على حاجبه الأيسر . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم   ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  ، أنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن  زيد بن أبي أنيسة  ، عن عبد الحميد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن زيد بن   [ ص: 298 ] الخطاب  أخبره عن مسلم بن يسار الجهني  أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه سئل عن هذه الآية : ( وإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم ذريتهم   ) الآية . قال  عمر بن الخطاب    : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسأل عنها؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " إن الله - عز وجل - خلق آدم  ثم   مسح ظهره بيمينه ، فاستخرج منه ذرية ، فقال : خلقت هؤلاء للجنة وبعمل أهل   الجنة يعملون . ثم مسح ظهره فاستخرج منه ذرية فقال : خلقت هؤلاء للنار   وبعمل أهل النار يعملون ، فقال رجل : ففيم العمل يا رسول الله؟ فقال رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن الله - عز وجل - إذا خلق العبد للجنة   استعمله للجنة بعمل أهل الجنة ، حتى يموت على عمل من أعمال أهل الجنة ،   فيدخله به الجنة وإذا خلق العبد للنار استعمله بعمل أهل النار ، حتى يموت   على عمل من أعمال أهل النار فيدخله به النار   " وقال أبو عيسى    : هذا حديث حسن . ومسلم بن يسار  لم يسمع من عمر  ، وقد ذكر بعضهم في هذا الإسناد بين مسلم بن يسار  وعمر  رجلا . 

 قال مقاتل  وغيره من أهل التفسير : إن الله مسح صفحة ظهر آدم  اليمنى فأخرج منه ذرية بيضاء كهيئة الذر يتحركون ، ثم مسح صفحة ظهره اليسرى فأخرج منه ذرية سوداء كهيئة الذر ، فقال : يا آدم  هذه   ذريتك ، ثم قال لهم : ألست بربكم؟ قالوا : بلى ، فقال للبيض : هؤلاء في   الجنة برحمتي ولا أبالي وهم أصحاب اليمين ، وقال للسود : هؤلاء في النار   ولا أبالي ، وهم أصحاب الشمال ، ثم أعادهم جميعا في صلبه ، فأهل القبور   محبوسون حتى يخرج أهل الميثاق كلهم من أصلاب الرجال وأرحام النساء . قال   الله تعالى فيمن نقض العهد الأول : " وما وجدنا لأكثرهم من عهد   " الأعراف - 102 . 

 وقال بعض أهل التفسير : إن أهل السعادة أقروا طوعا وقالوا : بلى ، وأهل الشقاوة قالوه تقية وكرها ، وذلك معنى قوله : " وله أسلم من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها   " آل عمران - 83 . 

واختلفوا في موضع الميثاق   ; قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ببطن نعمان    - واد إلى جنب   [ ص: 299 ] عرفة - وروي عنه أيضا : أنه بدهناء من أرض الهند  وهو الموضع الذي هبط آدم  عليه السلام عليه . وقال الكلبي    : بين مكة  والطائف  ، وقال  السدي    : أخرج الله آدم  عليه   السلام من الجنة فلم يهبط من السماء ثم مسح ظهره فأخرج ذريته . وروي : أن   الله أخرجهم جميعا وصورهم وجعل لهم عقولا يعلمون بها وألسنا ينطقون بها  ثم  كلمهم قبلا - يعني عيانا - وقال ألست بربكم؟ وقال الزجاج  وجائز أن يكون الله تعالى جعل لأمثال الذر فهما تعقل به ، كما قال تعالى : " قالت نملة يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم   " النمل - 18 . 

 وروي أن الله تعالى قال لهم جميعا : اعلموا أنه لا إله غيري وأنا ربكم لا   رب لكم غيري فلا تشركوا بي شيئا ، فإني سأنتقم ممن أشرك بي ولم يؤمن بي ،   وإني مرسل إليكم رسلا يذكرونكم عهدي وميثاقي ، ومنزل عليكم كتبا ، فتكلموا   جميعا ، وقالوا : شهدنا أنك ربنا وإلهنا لا رب لنا غيرك ، فأخذ بذلك   مواثيقهم ، ثم كتب آجالهم وأرزقاهم ومصائبهم ، فنظر إليهم آدم فرأى منهم   الغني والفقير وحسن الصورة ودون ذلك ، فقال : رب لولا سويت بينهم؟ قال :   إني أحب أن أشكر ، فلما قررهم بتوحيده وأشهد بعضهم على بعض أعادهم إلى صلبه   فلا تقوم الساعة حتى يولد كل من أخذ ميثاقه فذلك قوله تعالى : " وإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم   " أي : من ظهور بني آدم ذريتهم ، قرأ أهل المدينة  وأبو عمرو  وابن عامر    : " ذرياتهم " بالجمع وكسر التاء ، وقرأ الآخرون " ذريتهم " على التوحيد ، ونصب التاء . 

 فإن قيل : ما معنى قوله " وإذ أخذ ربك من بني آدم من ظهورهم   " وإنما أخرجهم من ظهر آدم؟  قيل : إن الله أخرج ذرية آدم  بعضهم من ظهور بعض على نحو ما يتوالد الأبناء من الآباء في الترتيب ، فاستغنى عن ذكر ظهر آدم  لما علم أنهم كلهم بنوه وأخرجوا من ظهره   [ ص: 300 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأشهدهم على أنفسهم ألست بربكم قالوا بلى   ) أي : أشهد بعضهم على بعض : ( شهدنا أن تقولوا   ) قرأ أبو عمرو    : " أن يقولوا " ويقولوا بالياء فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء فيهما . 

 واختلفوا في قوله : " شهدنا " قال  السدي      : هو خبر من الله عن نفسه وملائكته أنهم شهدوا على إقرار بني آدم . وقال   بعضهم : هو خبر عن قول بني آدم حين أشهد الله بعضهم على بعض ، فقالوا بلى   شهدنا . وقال الكلبي    :  ذلك من قول  الملائكة ، وفيه حذف تقديره : لما قالت الذرية : بلى قال الله  للملائكة :  اشهدوا ، قالوا : شهدنا ، قوله : " أن يقولوا " يعني : وأشهدهم  على أنفسهم  أن يقولوا ، أي : لئلا يقولوا أو كراهية أن يقولوا ، ومن قرأ  بالتاء  فتقدير الكلام : أخاطبكم : ألست بربكم لئلا تقولوا : ( يوم القيامة إنا كنا عن هذا غافلين     ) أي : عن هذا الميثاق والإقرار ، فإن قيل : كيف تلزم الحجة على أحد لا   يذكر الميثاق؟ قيل : قد أوضح الله الدلائل على وحدانيته وصدق رسله فيما   أخبروا ، فمن أنكره كان معاندا ناقضا للعهد ولزمته الحجة ، وبنسيانهم وعدم   حفظهم لا يسقط الاحتجاج بعد إخبار المخبر الصادق صاحب المعجزة .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (173)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية173 إلى الاية176

*( أو تقولوا إنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون   ( 173 ) وكذلك نفصل الآيات ولعلهم يرجعون   ( 174 ) واتل عليهم نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا فانسلخ منها فأتبعه الشيطان فكان من الغاوين   ( 175 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( أو تقولوا إنما أشرك آباؤنا من قبل وكنا ذرية من بعدهم     ) يقول : إنما أخذ الميثاق عليكم لئلا تقولوا أيها المشركون : إنما أشرك   آباؤنا من قبل ونقضوا العهد وكنا ذرية من بعدهم ، أي كنا أتباعا لهم   فاقتدينا بهم ، فتجعلوا هذا عذرا لأنفسكم وتقولوا : ( أفتهلكنا بما فعل المبطلون   ) أفتعذبنا بجناية آبائنا المبطلين ، فلا يمكنهم أن يحتجوا بمثل هذا الكلام بعد تذكير الله تعالى بأخذ الميثاق على التوحيد . 

 ( وكذلك نفصل الآيات   ) أي : نبين الآيات ليتدبرها العباد ، ( ولعلهم يرجعون   ) من الكفر إلى التوحيد .   [ ص: 301 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( واتل عليهم نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا فانسلخ منها   ) الآية . اختلفوا فيه ، قال ابن عباس    : هو بلعم بن باعوراء . وقال مجاهد : بلعام بن باعر . وقال عطية عن ابن عباس : كان من بني إسرائيل    . وروي عن علي بن أبي طلحة  رضي الله عنه أنه كان من الكنعانيين  من مدينة الجبارين  وقال مقاتل    : هو من مدينة بلقا    . 

 وكانت قصته - على ما ذكره ابن عباس   وابن إسحاق   والسدي  وغيرهم - أن موسى  لما قصد حرب الجبارين ونزل أرض بني كنعان  من أرض الشام  أتى قوم بلعم   إلى بلعم    - وكان عنده اسم الله الأعظم - فقالوا : إن موسى  رجل حديد ومعه جند كثير ، وإنه جاء يخرجنا من بلادنا ويقتلنا ويحلها بني إسرائيل  ،   وأنت رجل مجاب الدعوة ، فاخرج فادع الله أن يردهم عنا ، فقال : ويلكم نبي   الله ومعه الملائكة والمؤمنون كيف أدعو عليهم وأنا أعلم من الله ما أعلم ،   وإني إن فعلت هذا ذهبت دنياي وآخرتي ، فراجعوه وألحوا عليه فقال : حتى   أؤامر ربي ، وكان لا يدعوه حتى ينظر ما يؤمر به في المنام فآمر في الدعاء   عليهم ، فقيل له في المنام : لا تدع عليهم ، فقال لقومه : إني قد آمرت ربي   وإني قد نهيت فأهدوا إليه هدية فقبلها ، ثم راجعوه فقال : حتى أؤامر ،  فآمر  ، فلم يوح إليه شيء ، فقال : قد آمرت فلم يجز إلي شيء ، فقالوا : لو  كره  ربك أن تدعو عليهم لنهاك كما نهاك في المرة الأولى ، فلم يزالوا  يتضرعون  إليه حتى فتنوه فافتتن فركب أتانا له متوجها إلى جبل يطلعه على  عسكر بني إسرائيل  يقال له حسبان  ،   فلما سار عليها غير كثير ربضت به ، فنزل عنها فضربها حتى إذا أذلقها قامت   فركبها ، فلم تسر به كثيرا حتى ربضت ، ففعل بها مثل ذلك فقامت ، فركبها  فلم  تسر به كثيرا حتى ربضت ، فضربها حتى أذلقها ، أذن الله لها بالكلام  فكلمته  حجة عليه ، فقالت : ويحك يا بلعم  أين   تذهب بي؟ ألا ترى الملائكة أمامي تردني عن وجهي هذا؟ أتذهب بي إلى نبي   الله والمؤمنين تدعو عليهم؟ فلم ينزع ، فخلى الله سبيلها فانطلقت حتى إذا   أشرفت به على جبل حسبان  جعل يدعو عليهم ولا يدعو عليهم بشيء إلا صرف الله به لسانه إلى قومه ، ولا يدعو لقومه بخير إلا صرف الله به لسانه إلى بني إسرائيل    . فقال له قومه : يا بلعم  أتدري   ماذا تصنع إنما تدعو لهم علينا؟! فقال : هذا ما لا أملكه ، هذا شيء قد  غلب  الله عليه ، فاندلع لسانه فوقع على صدره ، فقال لهم : قد ذهبت الآن  مني  الدنيا والآخرة فلم يبق إلا المكر والحيلة ، فسأمكر لكم وأحتال ،  جملوا  النساء وزينوهن وأعطوهن   [ ص: 302 ]  السلع  ، ثم أرسلوهن إلى العسكر يبعنها فيه ، ومروهن فلا تمنع امرأة نفسها  من رجل  أرادها ، فإنهم إن زنا رجل واحد منهم كفيتموهم ، ففعلوا فلما دخل  النساء  العسكر مرت امرأة من الكنعانيين ، اسمها كستى بنت صور  ، برجل من عظماء بني إسرائيل  يقال له زمري بن شلوم  رأس سبط شمعون بن يعقوب  ، فقام إليها فأخذ بيدها حين أعجبه جمالها ثم أقبل بها حتى وقف بها على موسى  ،   فقال : إني أظنك ستقول هذه حرام عليك؟ قال : أجل هي حرام عليك لا تقربها ،   قال : فوالله لا أطيعك في هذا ، ثم دخل بها قبته فوقع عليها فأرسل الله   الطاعون على بني إسرائيل  في الوقت ، وكان فنحاص بن العيزار بن هارون  صاحب أمر موسى  ، وكان رجلا قد أعطي بسطة في الخلق وقوة في البطش ، وكان غائبا حين صنع زمري بن شلوم  ما صنع ، فجاء والطاعون يجوس بني إسرائيل  ،   فأخبر الخبر ، فأخذ حربته وكانت من حديد كلها ، ثم دخل عليهما القبة ،   وهما متضاجعان فانتظمهما بحربته ، ثم خرج بهما رافعهما إلى السماء ،   والحربة قد أخذها بذراعه واعتمد بمرفقه على خاصرته ، وأسند الحربة إلى   لحيته وكان بكر العيزار  ، وجعل يقول : اللهم هكذا نفعل بمن يعصيك ، ورفع الطاعون ، فحسب من هلك من بني إسرائيل  في الطاعون فيما بين أن أصاب زمري المرأة إلى أن قتله فنحاص  ، فوجدوا قد هلك منهم سبعون ألفا في ساعة من النهار ، فمن هنالك يعطي بنو إسرائيل  ولد فنحاص  من   كل ذبيحة ذبحوها القبة والذراع واللحي ، لاعتماده بالحربة على خاصرته ،   وأخذه إياها بذراعه ، وإسناده إياها إلى لحيته ، والبكر من كل أموالهم   وأنفسهم ، لأنه كان بكر العيزار  وفي بلعم أنزل الله تعالى : " واتل عليهم نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا   " الآية . 

 وقال مقاتل    : إن ملك البلقاء  قال لبلعام    : ادع الله على موسى  ،   فقال : إنه من أهل ديني لا أدعو عليه ، فنحت خشبة ليصلبه فلما رأى ذلك  خرج  على أتان له ليدعو عليه ، فلما عاين عسكرهم قامت به الأتان ووقفت  فضربها ،  فقالت : لم تضربني؟ إني مأمورة وهذه نار أمامي قد منعتني أن أمشي  فرجع  وأخبر الملك فقال : لتدعون عليه أو لأصلبنك ، فدعا على موسى  بالاسم الأعظم : أن لا يدخل المدينة ، فاستجيب له ووقع موسى  وبنو إسرائيل  في التيه بدعائه ، فقال موسى    : يا رب بأي ذنب وقعنا في التيه؟ فقال : بدعاء بلعام    . قال : فكما سمعت دعاءه علي فاسمع دعائي عليه ، فدعا موسى  عليه السلام أن ينزع عنه الاسم الأعظم والإيمان ، فنزع الله عنه المعرفة وسلخه منها فخرجت من صدره كحمامة بيضاء ، فذلك قوله : " فانسلخ منها   " .   [ ص: 303 ] 

 وقال  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ،  وسعيد بن المسيب  ، وزيد بن أسلم    : نزلت هذه الآية في أمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي  ، وكانت قصته : أنه كان قد قرأ الكتب وعلم أن الله مرسل رسولا فرجا أن يكون هو ذلك الرسول ، فلما أرسل محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حسده وكفر به ، وكان صاحب حكمة وموعظة حسنة ، وكان قصد بعض الملوك فلما رجع مر على قتلى بدر  ، فسأل عنهم فقيل : قتلهم محمد  ، فقال : لو كان نبيا ما قتل أقرباءه ، فلما مات أمية  أتت أخته فارعة  إلى   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فسألها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - عن وفاة أخيها فقالت : بينما هو راقد أتاه آتيان فكشفا سقف البيت ،   فنزلا فقعد أحدهما عند رجليه والآخر عند رأسه ، فقال الذي عند رجليه للذي   عند رأسه : وعى؟ قال أزكى؟ قال : أبى ، قالت : فسألته عن ذلك فقال : خير   أريد بي ، فصرف عني فغشي عليه ، فلما أفاق قال : 
كل عيش وإن تطاول دهرا صائر مرة إلى أن يزولا     ليتني كنت قبل ما قد بدا لي 
في قلال الجبال أرعى الوعولا     إن يوم الحساب يوم عظيم 
شاب فيه الصغير يوما ثقيلا 

 ثم قال لها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنشديني من شعر أخيك ،   فأنشدته بعض قصائده ، فقال لها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " آمن   شعره وكفر قلبه " ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - ( واتل عليهم نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا فانسلخ منها   ) الآية . 

 وفي رواية عن ابن عباس    : أنها نزلت في البسوس ، رجل من بني إسرائيل  وكان   قد أعطي له ثلاث دعوات مستجابات ، وكانت له امرأة له منها ولد ، فقالت :   اجعل لي منها دعوة ، فقال لك منها واحدة فما تريدين؟ قالت : ادع الله أن   يجعلني أجمل امرأة في بني إسرائيل  ، فدعا لها فجعلت أجمل النساء في بني إسرائيل  ،   فلما علمت أنه ليس فيهم مثلها رغبت عنه ، فغضب الزوج ودعا عليها فصارت   كلبة نباحة ، فذهبت فيها دعوتان ، فجاء بنوها وقالوا : ليس لنا على هذا   قرار ، قد صارت أمنا كلبة نباحة ، والناس يعيروننا بها ، ادع الله أن يردها   إلى الحال التي كانت عليها ، فدعا الله فعادت كما كانت ، فذهبت فيها   الدعوات كلها . والقولان الأولان أظهر .   [ ص: 304 ] 

 وقال الحسن  وابن كيسان    : نزلت في منافقي أهل الكتاب  الذين كانوا يعرفون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما يعرفون أبناءهم . 

 وقال قتادة    : هذا مثل ضربه الله - عز وجل - لمن عرض عليه الهدى فأبى أن يقبله ، فذلك قوله واتل عليهم نبأ الذي آتيناه آياتنا   " . قال ابن عباس   والسدي    : اسم الله الأعظم . قال ابن زيد    : كان لا يسأل الله شيئا إلا أعطاه . وقال ابن عباس  في رواية أخرى : أوتي كتابا من كتب الله فانسلخ ، أي : خرج منها كما تنسلخ ، أي : خرج منها كما تنسلخ الحية من جلدها . ( فأتبعه الشيطان   ) أي : لحقه وأدركه ، ( فكان من الغاوين   ) 
( ولو  شئنا لرفعناه بها ولكنه أخلد إلى الأرض واتبع  هواه فمثله كمثل الكلب إن  تحمل عليه يلهث أو تتركه يلهث ذلك مثل القوم  الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فاقصص  القصص لعلهم يتفكرون   ( 176 ) ) 

 ( ولو شئنا لرفعناه بها   ) أي : رفعنا درجته ومنزلته بتلك الآيات . وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لرفعناه بعلمه بها . وقال مجاهد   وعطاء    : لرفعنا عنه الكفر وعصمناه بالآيات . ( ولكنه أخلد إلى الأرض   ) أي : سكن إلى الدنيا ومال إليها . قال الزجاج      : خلد وأخلد واحد . وأصله من الخلود وهو الدوام والمقام ، يقال : أخلد   فلان بالمكان إذا أقام به ، والأرض هاهنا عبارة عن الدنيا ، لأن ما فيها من   القفار والرباع كلها أرض ، وسائر متاعها مستخرج من الأرض . ( واتبع هواه   ) انقاد لما دعاه إليه الهوى ، قال ابن زيد    : كان هواه مع القوم . قال عطاء      : أراد الدنيا وأطاع شيطانه . وهذه أشد آية على العلماء ، وذلك أن الله   أخبر أنه آتاه آية من اسمه الأعظم والدعوات المستجابة والعلم والحكمة ،   فاستوجب بالسكون إلى الدنيا واتباع الهوى تغيير النعمة عليه والانسلاخ عنها ، ومن الذي يسلم من هاتين الخلتين إلا من عصمه الله؟ 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، أنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن زكريا بن أبي زائدة  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن سعد بن زرارة  عن  كعب بن مالك الأنصاري  عن   [ ص: 305 ] أبيه ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ما ذئبان جائعان أرسلا في غنم بأفسد لها من حرص المرء على المال والشرف لدينه "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فمثله كمثل الكلب إن تحمل عليه يلهث أو تتركه يلهث   ) يقال : لهث الكلب يلهث لهثا : إذا أدلع لسانه . قال مجاهد    : هو مثل الذي يقرأ الكتاب ولا يعمل به . 

 والمعنى : إن هذا الكافر إن زجرته لم ينزجر ، وإن تركته لم يهتد ،   فالحالتان عنده سواء ، كحالتي الكلب : إن طرد وحمل عليه بالطرد كان لاهثا ،   وإن ترك وربض كان لاهثا . قال القتيبي     :  كل شيء يلهث إنما يلهث من إعياء أو عطش إلا الكلب ، فإنه يلهث في حال   الكلال وفي حال الراحة وفي حال العطش ، فضربه الله مثلا لمن كذب بآياته   فقال : إن وعظته فهو ضال وإن تركته فهو ضال كالكلب إن طردته لهث ، وإن   تركته على حاله لهث ، نظيره قوله تعالى : ( وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يتبعوكم سواء عليكم أدعوتموهم أم أنتم صامتون   ) الأعراف - 193 ، ثم عم بهذا التمثيل جميع من يكذب بآيات الله فقال : ( ذلك مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فاقصص القصص لعلهم يتفكرون   ) وقيل : هذا مثل لكفار مكة  وذلك أنهم كانوا يتمنون هاديا يهديهم ويدعوهم إلى طاعة الله ، فلما جاءهم نبي لا يشكون في صدقه كذبوه فلم يهتدوا تركوا أو دعوا .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (174)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية177 إلى الاية187

*( ساء مثلا القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا وأنفسهم كانوا يظلمون   ( 177 ) من يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فأولئك هم الخاسرون   ( 178 ) ) 

 ( ساء مثلا القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا   ) أي : بئس مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا ، وتقديره : ساء مثلا مثل القوم ، فحذف مثل وأقيم القوم مقامه فرفع ، ( وأنفسهم كانوا يظلمون   )
[ ص: 306 ]   ( ولقد  ذرأنا  لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها ولهم أعين لا  يبصرون  بها ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل أولئك هم  الغافلون   ( 179 ) ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون   ( 180 ) ) 

 ( ولقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس   ) أخبر الله تعالى أنه خلق كثيرا من الجن والإنس للنار ، وهم الذين حقت عليهم الكلمة الأزلية بالشقاوة ، ومن خلقه الله لجهنم فلا حيلة له في الخلاص منها . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر يعقوب بن أحمد بن محمد بن علي الصيرفي  ، أنا أبو محمد الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي  ، أنا أحمد بن محمد بن أبي حمزة البلخي  ، حدثنا موسى بن محمد بن الحكم الشطوي  ، حدثنا  حفص بن غياث  ، عن طلحة بن يحيى  ، عن  عائشة بنت طلحة  عن عائشة  أم المؤمنين قالت : أدرك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جنازة صبي من صبيان الأنصار  ، فقالت عائشة      : طوبى له عصفور من عصافير الجنة ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -  : " وما يدريك؟ إن الله خلق الجنة وخلق لها أهلا وهم في أصلاب آبائهم ،   وخلق النار وخلق لها أهلا وهم في أصلاب آبائهم "   . وقيل : اللام في قوله " لجهنم " لام العاقبة ، أي : ذرأناهم ، وعاقبة أمرهم جهنم ، كقوله تعالى : فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   " ( القصص 8 ) ، ثم وصفهم فقال : ( لهم قلوب لا يفقهون بها   ) أي لا يعلمون بها الخير والهدى . ( ولهم أعين لا يبصرون بها   ) طريق الحق وسبيل الرشاد ، ( ولهم آذان لا يسمعون بها   ) مواعظ القرآن فيتفكرون فيها ويعتبرون بها ، ثم ضرب لهم مثلا في الجهل والاقتصار على الأكل والشرب ، فقال : ( أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل     ) أي : كالأنعام في أن همتهم في الأكل والشرب والتمتع بالشهوات ، بل هم   أضل لأن الأنعام تميز بين المضار والمنافع ، فلا تقدم على المضار ، وهؤلاء   يقدمون على النار معاندة ، مع العلم بالهلاك ، ( أولئك هم الغافلون   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها   ) قال مقاتل    : وذلك أن رجلا دعا الله في صلاته ودعا الرحمن ، فقال بعض مشركي مكة    : إن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه يدعون أنهم يعبدون ربا   [ ص: 307 ] واحدا ، فما بال هذا يدعو اثنين؟ فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " ولله الأسماء الحسنى فادعوه بها   " . والحسنى تأنيث الأحسن كالكبرى والصغرى ، فادعوه بها . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  ، أنا أبو علي إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، أنا أحمد بن منصور المرادي  حدثنا عبد الرزاق  حدثنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إن لله تسعة وتسعين اسما ، مائة إلا واحدا ، من أحصاها دخل الجنة إنه وتر يحب الوتر "   . 

 ( وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه   ) قرأ حمزة    : " يلحدون " - بفتح الياء والحاء حيث كان - وافقه الكسائي  في   النحل ، والباقون بضم الياء وكسر الحاء ، ومعنى الإلحاد هو : الميل عن   المقصد يقال : ألحد يلحد إلحادا ، ولحد يلحد لحودا : إذا مال . قال  يعقوب بن السكيت    : الإلحاد هو العدول عن الحق ، وإدخال ما ليس منه فيه ، يقال : ألحد في الدين ، ولحد ، وبه قرأ حمزة    . 

 ( وذروا الذين يلحدون في أسمائه    ) هم  المشركون عدلوا بأسماء الله تعالى عما هي عليه ، فسموا بها أوثانهم  فزادوا  ونقصوا ، فاشتقوا اللات من " الله " والعزى من " العزيز " ، ومناة  من "  المنان " ، هذا قول ابن عباس  ومجاهد    . 

 وقيل : هو تسميتهم الأصنام آلهة . وروي عن ابن عباس    : يلحدون في أسمائه أي يكذبون . وقال أهل المعاني : الإلحاد في أسماء الله   : تسميته بما لم يسم به ، ولم ينطق به كتاب الله ولا سنة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وجملته : أن أسماء الله تعالى على التوقيف فإنه يسمى جوادا ولا يسمى سخيا ، وإن كان في معنى الجواد ، ويسمى رحيما ولا يسمى رفيقا ، ويسمى عالما ولا يسمى عاقلا وقال تعالى : " يخادعون الله وهو خادعهم   " ( النساء 142 ) وقال عز من قائل : " ومكروا ومكر الله     " ( آل عمران - 54 ) ، ولا يقال في الدعاء : يا مخادع ، يا مكار ، بل   يدعى بأسمائه التي ورد بها التوقيف على وجه التعظيم ، فيقال : يا الله ، يا   رحمن ، يا رحيم ، يا عزيز ، يا كريم ونحو ذلك . ( سيجزون ما كانوا يعملون   ) في الآخرة . 
[ ص: 308 ]   ( وممن خلقنا أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون   ( 181 ) والذين كذبوا بآياتنا سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون   ( 182 ) وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين   ( 183 ) أولم يتفكروا ما بصاحبهم من جنة إن هو إلا نذير مبين   ( 184 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وممن خلقنا أمة   ) أي : عصابة ، ( يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون   ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : يريد أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهم المهاجرون والتابعون لهم بإحسان . وقال قتادة    : بلغنا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال :   " هذه لكم وقد أعطي القوم بين أيديكم مثلها ، ومن قوم موسى أمة يهدون بالحق وبه يعدلون   " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  الحميدي  ، حدثني الوليد  ، حدثني ابن جابر  ، وهو عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  ، حدثني عمير بن هانئ  أنه سمع معاوية  رضي الله عنه يقول : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " لا تزال من أمتي أمة قائمة بأمر الله ، لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم حتى يأتي أمر الله وهم على ذلك "   . وقال الكلبي    : هم من جميع الخلق . 

 ( والذين كذبوا بآياتنا سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون   ) قال عطاء    : سنمكر بهم من حيث لا يعلمون . وقيل : نأتيهم من مأمنهم ، كما قال : " فأتاهم الله من حيث لم يحتسبوا   " ( الحشر - 2 ) ، قال الكلبي    : يزين لهم أعمالهم ويهلكهم . وقال الضحاك    : كلما جددوا معصية جددنا لهم نعمة . قال  سفيان الثوري      : نسبغ عليهم النعمة وننسيهم الشكر . قال أهل المعاني : الاستدراج أن   يتدرج إلى الشيء في خفية قليلا قليلا فلا يباغت ولا يجاهر ، ومنه درج الصبي   إذا قارب بين خطاه في المشي ، ومنه درج الكتاب إذا طواه شيئا بعد شيء . 

 ( وأملي لهم   ) أي : أمهلهم وأطيل لهم مدة عمرهم ليتمادوا في المعاصي ، ( إن كيدي متين   ) أي : إن أخذي قوي شديد ، قال ابن عباس    : إن مكري شديد . قيل : نزلت في المستهزئين ، فقتلهم الله في ليلة واحدة .   [ ص: 309 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( أولم يتفكروا ما بصاحبهم من جنة   ) قال قتادة  ذكر لنا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قام على الصفا  ليلا فجعل يدعو قريشا  فخذا   فخذا : يا بني فلان ، يا بني فلان ، يحذرهم بأس الله ووقائعه ، فقال   قائلهم : إن صاحبكم هذا لمجنون ، بات يصوت إلى الصباح ، فأنزل الله تعالى :   " أولم يتفكروا ما بصاحبهم " محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( من جنة ) جنون ، ( إن هو ) ما هو ، ( إلا نذير مبين   ) ثم حثهم على النظر المؤدي إلى العلم فقال : ( أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض وما خلق الله من شيء وأن عسى أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون   ( 185 ) من يضلل الله فلا هادي له ويذرهم في طغيانهم يعمهون   ( 186 ) يسألونك   عن الساعة أيان مرساها قل إنما علمها عند ربي لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو   ثقلت في السماوات والأرض لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة يسألونك كأنك حفي عنها قل إنما   علمها عند الله ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 187 ) ) 

 ( أولم ينظروا في ملكوت السماوات والأرض وما خلق الله   ) فيهما ( من شيء   ) أي : وينظروا إلى ما خلق الله من شيء ليستدلوا بها على وحدانيته . ( وأن عسى أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم   ) أي : لعل أن يكون قد اقترب أجلهم فيموتوا قبل أن يؤمنوا ويصيروا إلى العذاب ، ( فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون   ) أي : بعد القرآن يؤمنون . يقول : بأي كتاب غير ما جاء به محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصدقون ، وليس بعده نبي ولا كتاب ، ثم ذكر علة إعراضهم عن الإيمان فقال : 

 ( من يضلل الله فلا هادي له ويذرهم   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  وعاصم  بالياء ورفع الراء ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بالياء   وجزم الراء ، لأن ذكر الله قد مر قبله ، وجزم الراء مردود على " يضلل "   وقرأ الآخرون : بالنون ورفع الراء على أنه كلام مستأنف . ( في طغيانهم يعمهون   ) يترددون متحيرين . 

 قوله تعالى : ( يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها   ) قال قتادة    : قالت قريش  لرسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن بيننا وبينك قرابة فأسر إلينا متى   الساعة؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : " يسئلونك عن الساعة " يعني : القيامة ، ( أيان مرساها   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : منتهاها . وقال قتادة    : قيامها ، وأصله الثبات ، أي : متى مثبتها؟ ( قل ) يا محمد    ( إنما علمها عند ربي   ) استأثر بعلمها ولا يعلمها إلا هو ، ( لا يجليها   )   [ ص: 310 ] لا يكشفها ولا يظهرها . وقال مجاهد    : لا يأتي بها ، ( لوقتها إلا هو ثقلت في السماوات والأرض   ) يعني : ثقل علمها وخفي أمرها على أهل السماوات والأرض ، وكل خفي ثقيل . قال الحسن    : يقول إذا جاء ثقلت وعظمت على أهل السماوات والأرض ، ( لا تأتيكم إلا بغتة   ) فجأة على غفلة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، حدثنا شعيب  ، حدثنا أبو الزناد  عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال     " لتقومن الساعة وقد نشر الرجلان ثوبهما بينهما فلا يتبايعانه ولا   يطويانه ، ولتقومن الساعة وقد انصرف الرجل بلبن لقحته فلا يطعمه ، ولتقومن   الساعة وهو يليط حوضه فلا يسقي فيه ، ولتقومن الساعة وقد رفع أكلته إلى  فيه  فلا يطعمها "   . 

 ( يسألونك كأنك حفي عنها   ) أي : عالم بها من قولهم أحفيت في المسألة ، أي : بالغت فيها ، معناه : كأنك بالغت في السؤال عنها حتى علمتها ، ( قل إنما علمها عند الله ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ) أن علمها عند الله حتى سألوا محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عنها .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (175)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية188 إلى الاية194

*( قل   لا أملك لنفسي نفعا ولا ضرا إلا ما شاء الله ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت   من الخير وما مسني السوء إن أنا إلا نذير وبشير لقوم يؤمنون   ( 188 ) ) 

 ( قل لا أملك لنفسي نفعا ولا ضرا إلا ما شاء الله   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إن أهل مكة  قالوا : يا محمد  ،   ألا يخبرك ربك بالسعر الرخيص قبل أن يغلو فتشتريه وتربح فيه عند الغلاء؟   وبالأرض التي يريد أن تجدب فترتحل منها إلى ما قد أخصبت؟ فأنزل الله تعالى  "  قل لا أملك لنفسي نفعا   " أي : لا أقدر لنفسي نفعا ، أي : اجتلاب نفع بأن أربح ولا ضرا ، أي دفع ضر بأن أرتحل من أرض تريد أن تجدب إلا ما شاء الله أن أملكه . 

 ( ولو كنت أعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير وما مسني السوء   ) أي : لو كنت أعلم الخصب والجدب لاستكثرت من الخير ، أي : من المال لسنة القحط ( وما مسني السوء   ) أي : الضر والفقر والجوع .   [ ص: 311 ] 

وقال  ابن جريج    : " قل لا أملك لنفسي نفعا ولا ضرا   " يعني : الهدى والضلالة ، ( ولو كنت أعلم الغيب   ) أي : متى أموت ، لاستكثرت من الخير ، يعني : من العمل الصالح وما مسني السوء   . 

 قال ابن زيد    : واجتنبت ما يكون من الشر واتقيته . 

 وقيل : معناه ولو كنت أعلم الغيب أي متى الساعة لأخبرتكم حتى تؤمنوا وما   مسني السوء بتكذيبكم . وقيل : ما مسني السوء : ابتداء ، يريد : وما مسني   الجنون لأنهم كانوا ينسبونه إلى الجنون . ( إن أنا إلا نذير   ) لمن لا يصدق بما جئت به ، ( وبشير ) بالجنة ، ( لقوم يؤمنون   ) يصدقون . 
( هو  الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها ليسكن  إليها فلما تغشاها حملت  حملا خفيفا فمرت به فلما أثقلت دعوا الله ربهما  لئن آتيتنا صالحا لنكونن من  الشاكرين   ( 189 ) فلما آتاهما صالحا جعلا له شركاء فيما آتاهما فتعالى الله عما يشركون   ( 190 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة   ) يعني : آدم  ، ( وجعل ) وخلق ( منها زوجها   ) يعني : حواء  ، ( ليسكن إليها   ) ليأنس بها ويأوي إليها ( فلما تغشاها   ) أي : واقعها وجامعها ( حملت حملا خفيفا   ) وهو أول ما تحمل المرأة من النطفة يكون خفيفا عليها ، ( فمرت به   ) أي : استمرت به وقامت وقعدت به ، لم يثقلها ، ( فلما أثقلت   ) أي : كبر الولد في بطنها وصارت ذات ثقل بحملها ودنت ولادتها ، ( دعوا الله ربهما   ) يعني آدم  وحواء  ، ( لئن آتيتنا   ) يا ربنا ( صالحا ) أي : بشرا سويا مثلنا ، ( لنكونن من الشاكرين   ) قال المفسرون : فلما حملت حواء  أتاها   إبليس في صورة رجل ، فقال لها : ما الذي في بطنك؟ قالت : ما أدري . قال :   إني أخاف أن يكون بهيمة ، أو كلبا ، أو خنزيرا ، وما يدريك من أين يخرج؟  من  دبرك فيقتلك ، أو من قبلك وينشق بطنك ، فخافت حواء  من ذلك ، وذكرت ذلك لآدم  عليه   السلام فلم يزالا في هم من ذلك ، ثم عاد إليها فقال : إني من الله بمنزلة  ،  فإن دعوت الله أن يجعله خلقا سويا مثلك ويسهل عليك خروجه تسميه عبد   الحارث؟ - وكان اسم إبليس في الملائكة الحارث - فذكرت ذلك لآدم  ، فقال : لعله صاحبنا الذي قد علمت ، فعاودها إبليس ، فلم يزل بهما حتى غرهما ، فلما ولدت سمياه   [ ص: 312 ] عبد الحارث . 

 قال الكلبي    : قال  إبليس لها : إن دعوت  الله فولدت إنسانا أتسمينه بي؟ قالت : نعم ، فلما ولدت  قال سميه بي ، قالت  : وما اسمك قال الحارث ، ولو سمى لها نفسه لعرفته  فسمته عبد الحارث . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : كانت حواء  تلد لآدم  فيسميه عبد الله ،  وعبيد الله   [ ص: 313 ] وعبد الرحمن  ، فيصيبهم الموت ، فأتاهما إبليس وقال : إن سركما أن يعيش لكما ولد فسمياه عبد الحارث ،  فولدت فسمياه عبد الحارث  فعاش   . وجاء في الحديث :   " خدعهما إبليس مرتين مرة في الجنة ومرة في الأرض " . 

وقال ابن زيد    : ولد لآدم  ولد فسماه عبد الله  فأتاهما إبليس فقال لهما : ما سميتما ابنكما؟ قالا عبد الله    - وكان قد ولد لهما قبل ذلك ولد فسمياه عبد الله  فمات   - فقال إبليس : أتظنان أن الله تارك عبده عندكما ، لا والله ليذهبن به  كما  ذهب بالآخر ، ولكن أدلكم على اسم يبقى لكما ما بقيتما ، فسمياه عبد  شمس   .  والأول أصح ، فذلك قوله : ( فلما آتاهما صالحا   ) 

 ( فلما آتاهما صالحا   ) بشرا سويا ( جعلا له شركاء فيما آتاهما   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وأبو بكر    : " شركا " بكسر الشين والتنوين ، أي : شركة . قال أبو عبيدة      : أي حظا ونصيبا ، وقرأ الآخرون : " شركاء " بضم الشين ممدودا على جمع   شريك ، يعني : إبليس ، أخبر عن الواحد بلفظ الجمع . أي : جعلا له شريكا إذ   سمياه عبد الحارث ،  ولم يكن هذا إشراكا في العبادة ولا أن الحارث ربهما ، فإن آدم  كان نبيا معصوما من الشرك ، ولكن قصد إلى أن الحارث كان سبب نجاة الولد وسلامة أمه ، وقد يطلق اسم   [ ص:  314 ] العبد  على من لا يراد به أنه مملوك ، كما يطلق اسم الرب على ما لا  يراد به أنه  معبود هذا ، كالرجل إذا نزل به ضيف يسمي نفسه عبد الضيف ، على  وجه الخضوع  لا على أن الضيف ربه ، ويقول للغير : أنا عبدك . وقال يوسف  لعزيز مصر : إنه ربي ، ولم يرد به أنه معبوده ، كذلك هذا . 

 وقوله : ( فتعالى الله عما يشركون   ) قيل : هذا ابتداء كلام وأراد به إشراك أهل مكة   ، ولئن أراد به ما سبق فمستقيم من حيث أنه كان الأولى بهما أن لا يفعلا ما أتيا به من الإشراك في الاسم .

 وفي الآية قول آخر : وهو أنه راجع إلى جميع المشركين من ذرية آدم  ، وهو قول الحسن  وعكرمة  ، ومعناه : جعل أولادهما شركاء ، فحذف الأولاد وأقامهما مقامهم ، كما أضاف فعل الآباء إلى الأبناء في تعييرهم بفعل الآباء فقال : " ثم اتخذتم العجل   " ، " وإذ قتلتم نفسا " خاطب به اليهود  الذين كانوا في عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وكان ذلك الفعل من آبائهم . وقيل : هم اليهود  والنصارى  ، رزقهم الله أولادا فهودوا ونصروا ، وقال ابن كيسان    : هم الكفار سموا أولادهم عبد العزى  وعبد اللات  وعبد مناة  ونحوه . وقال عكرمة      : خاطب كل واحد من الخلق بقوله خلقكم أي خلق كل واحد من أبيه وجعل منها   زوجها ، أي : جعل من جنسها زوجها ، وهذا قول حسن ، لولا قول السلف مثل  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ومجاهد   وسعيد بن المسيب  وجماعة المفسرين أنه في آدم  وحواء    . 
( أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا وهم يخلقون   ( 191 ) ولا يستطيعون لهم نصرا ولا أنفسهم ينصرون   ( 192 ) وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يتبعوكم سواء عليكم أدعوتموهم أم أنتم صامتون   ( 193 ) إن الذين تدعون من دون الله عباد أمثالكم فادعوهم فليستجيبوا لكم إن كنتم صادقين   ( 194 ) ) 

 قال الله تعالى : ( أيشركون ما لا يخلق شيئا   ) يعني : إبليس والأصنام ، ( وهم يخلقون   ) أي : هم مخلوقون . 

 ( ولا يستطيعون لهم نصرا   ) أي : الأصنام لا تنصر من أطاعها ، ( ولا أنفسهم ينصرون   ( قال الحسن    : لا يدفعون عن أنفسهم مكروه من أراد بهم بكسر أو نحوه ثم خاطب المؤمنين فقال : ( وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى   )   [ ص: 315 ] إن تدعوا المشركين إلى الإسلام ، ( لا يتبعوكم   ) قرأ نافع  بالتخفيف وكذلك : " يتبعهم الغاوون   " في الشعراء ( الآية 224 ) وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد فيهما وهما لغتان ، يقال : تبعه تبعا وأتبعه إتباعا . ( سواء عليكم أدعوتموهم   ) إلى الدين ، ( أم أنتم صامتون     ) عن دعائهم لا يؤمنون ، كما قال : " سواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم   لا يؤمنون " ( البقرة - 6 ) وقيل : " وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى " يعني :   الأصنام ، لا يتبعوكم لأنها غير عاقلة . 

 ( إن الذين تدعون من دون الله   ) يعني الأصنام ، ( عباد أمثالكم   ) يريد أنها مملوكة أمثالكم . وقيل : أمثالكم في التسخير ، أي : أنهم مسخرون مذللون لما أريد منهم . قال مقاتل : قوله " عباد أمثالكم   " أراد به الملائكة ، والخطاب مع قوم كانوا يعبدون الملائكة . والأول أصح . 

 ( فادعوهم فليستجيبوا لكم إن كنتم صادقين   ) أنها آلهة ، قال ابن عباس    : فاعبدوهم ، هل يثيبونكم أو يجاوزونكم إن كنتم صادقين أن لكم عندها منفعة؟ ثم بين عجزهم فقال : ( ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها   )

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (176)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةُ الْأَعْرَافِ
الاية195 إلى الاية204

*( ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها قل ادعوا شركاءكم ثم كيدون فلا تنظرون   ( 195 ) إن وليي الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين   ( 196 ) والذين تدعون من دونه لا يستطيعون نصركم ولا أنفسهم ينصرون   ( 197 ) وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يسمعوا وتراهم ينظرون إليك وهم لا يبصرون   ( 198 ) خذ العفو وأمر بالعرف وأعرض عن الجاهلين   ( 199 ) ) 

 ( ألهم أرجل يمشون بها أم لهم أيد يبطشون بها   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  بضم الهاء هنا وفي القصص والدخان ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الطاء ، ( أم لهم أعين يبصرون بها أم لهم آذان يسمعون بها     ) أراد أن قدرة المخلوقين تكون بهذه الجوارح والآلات ، وليست للأصنام  هذه  الآلات ، فأنتم مفضلون عليها بالأرجل الماشية والأيدي الباطشة والأعين   الباصرة والآذان السامعة ، فكيف تعبدون من أنتم أفضل وأقدر منهم؟ ( قل ادعوا شركاءكم   ) يا معشر المشركين ، ( ثم كيدون   ) أنتم وهم ، ( فلا تنظرون   ) أي : لا تمهلوني واعجلوا في كيدي . 

 قوله : ( إن وليي الله الذي نزل الكتاب   ) يعني القرآن ، أي أنه يتولاني وينصرني كما أيدني بإنزال الكتاب ، ( وهو يتولى الصالحين   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يريد الذين لا يعدلون   [ ص: 316 ] بالله شيئا فالله يتولاهم بنصره فلا يضرهم عداوة من عاداهم 

 ( وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى لا يسمعوا   ) يعني الأصنام ، ( وتراهم ) يا محمد    ( ينظرون إليك   ) يعني الأصنام ، ( وهم لا يبصرون     ) وليس المراد من النظر حقيقة النظر ، إنما المراد منه : المقابلة ،  تقول  العرب : داري تنظر إلى دارك ، أي : تقابلها . وقيل : وتراهم ينظرون  إليك  أي : كأنهم ينظرون إليك ، كقوله تعالى : " وترى الناس سكارى   " ( الحج 2 ) ، أي : كأنهم سكارى هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال الحسن    : " وإن تدعوهم إلى الهدى   " يعني : المشركين لا يسمعوا ولا يعقلوا ذلك بقلوبهم ، وتراهم ينظرون إليك بأعينهم وهم لا يبصرون بقلوبهم   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( خذ العفو   ) قال عبد الله بن الزبير    : أمر الله نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام أن يأخذ العفو من أخلاق الناس   . وقال مجاهد    : خذ العفو يعني العفو من أخلاق الناس وأعمالهم من غير تجسس ، وذلك مثل قبول الاعتذار والعفو والمساهلة وترك البحث عن الأشياء ونحو ذلك   . 

 وروي أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لجبريل    : " ما هذا؟ قال لا أدري حتى أسأله ، ثم رجع فقال : إن ربك يأمرك أن تصل من قطعك وتعطي من حرمك وتعفو عمن ظلمك   "   . 

 وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما  والسدي  والضحاك  والكلبي    : يعني خذ ما عفا لك من الأموال وهو الفضل عن العيال ، وذلك معنى قوله : " يسألونك ماذا ينفقون قل العفو   " ( البقرة - 219 ) ، ثم نسخت هذه بالصدقات المفروضات . قوله تعالى : ( وأمر بالعرف   ) أي : بالمعروف ، وهو كل ما يعرفه الشرع . وقال عطاء    : وأمر بالعرف يعني بلا إله إلا الله   . ( وأعرض عن الجاهلين   ) أبي جهل  وأصحابه ، نسختها آية السيف . وقيل : إذا تسفه عليك الجاهل فلا تقابله بالسفه ، وذلك مثل قوله : " وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   " ( الفرقان - 63 ) ، وذلك سلام المتاركة . قال جعفر الصادق    : أمر الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمكارم الأخلاق ، وليس في القرآن آية أجمع لمكارم الأخلاق من هذه الآية .   [ ص: 317 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجرجاني  ثنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  ، ثنا الهيثم بن كليب  ، ثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، ثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، ثنا محمد بن جعفر  ، ثنا شعبة  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن أبي عبد الله الجدلي  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : " لم يكن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاحشا ولا متفحشا ولا سخابا في الأسواق ، ولا يجزي بالسيئة السيئة ولكن يعفو ويصفح   " . 

 ثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد الحنفي  ثنا أبو سعيد عبد الملك بن أبي عثمان الواعظ  ثنا عماد بن محمد البغدادي  ثنا أحمد بن محمد  عن سعيد الحافظ  ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا عمر بن إبراهيم يعني الكوفي  ثنا يوسف بن محمد بن المنكدر  عن أبيه عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إن الله بعثني لتمام مكارم الأخلاق وإتمام محاسن الأفعال "   . 
( وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه سميع عليم   ( 200 ) إن الذين اتقوا إذا مسهم طائف من الشيطان تذكروا فإذا هم مبصرون   ( 201 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ   ) أي : يصيبك ويعتريك ويعرض لك من الشيطان نزغ نخسة ، والنزغ من الشيطان الوسوسة . وقال الزجاج    : النزغ أدنى حركة تكون من الآدمي ، ومن الشيطان أدنى وسوسة . وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد    : لما نزلت هذه الآية : " خذ العفو   " ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كيف يا رب والغضب " ؟ فنزل : " وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله   " أي : استجر بالله ( إنه سميع عليم ) 

 ( إن الذين اتقوا   ) يعني المؤمنين ، ( إذا مسهم طائف من الشيطان   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة   والكسائي    : " طيف " ، وقرأ الآخرون " طائف " بالمد والهمز ، وهما لغتان كالميت والمائت ، ومعناهما : الشيء يلم بك . وفرق قوم بينهما ، فقال أبو عمرو    : الطائف ما يطوف حول الشيء والطيف : اللمة والوسوسة ، وقيل : الطائف ما طاف به من وسوسة الشيطان ، والطيف اللمم والمس .   [ ص: 318 ]   ( تذكروا ) عرفوا ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : هو الرجل يغضب الغضبة فيذكر الله تعالى فيكظم الغيظ   . وقال مجاهد    : هو الرجل يهم بالذنب فيذكر الله فيدعه . ( فإذا هم مبصرون   ) أي يبصرون مواقع خطاياهم بالتذكر والتفكر . قال  السدي    : إذا زلوا تابوا . وقال مقاتل    : إن المتقي إذا أصابه نزغ من الشيطان تذكر وعرف أنه معصية ، فأبصر فنزع عن مخالفة الله   . 
( وإخوانهم يمدونهم في الغي ثم لا يقصرون   ( 202 ) وإذا لم تأتهم بآية قالوا لولا اجتبيتها قل إنما أتبع ما يوحى إلي من ربي هذا بصائر من ربكم وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون   ( 203 ) وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون   ( 204 ) ) 

 قوله : ( وإخوانهم يمدونهم   ) يعني إخوان الشياطين من المشركين يمدونهم ، أي : يمدهم الشيطان . قال الكلبي    : لكل كافر أخ من الشياطين   . ( في الغي   ) أي : يطلبون هم الإغواء حتى يستمروا عليه . وقيل : يزيدونهم في الضلالة . وقرأ أهل المدينة    : " يمدونهم " بضم الياء وكسر الميم ، من الإمداد ، والآخرون : بفتح الياء وضم الميم وهما لغتان بمعنى واحد . ( ثم لا يقصرون   ) أي : لا يكفون . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لا الإنس يقصرون عما يعملون من السيئات ، ولا الشياطين يمسكون عنهم ، فعلى هذا قوله : " ثم لا يقصرون   " من فعل المشركين والشياطين جميعا . قال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : يعني المشركين لا يقصرون عن الضلالة ولا يبصرونها ، بخلاف ما قال في المؤمنين : " تذكروا فإذا هم مبصرون   " . 

 ( وإذا لم تأتهم بآية   ) يعني : إذا لم تأت المشركين بآية ، ( قالوا لولا اجتبيتها   ) هلا افتعلتها وأنشأتها من قبل نفسك واختيارك؟ تقول العرب : اجتبيت الكلام إذا اختلقته . قال الكلبي    : كان أهل مكة  يسألون   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الآيات تعنتا فإذا تأخرت اتهموه وقالوا :   لولا اجتبيتها؟ أي : هلا أحدثتها وأنشأتها من عندك؟ ( قل ) لهم يا محمد    ( إنما أتبع ما يوحى إلي من ربي     ) ثم قال : ( هذا ) يعني : القرآن ( بصائر ) حجج وبيان وبرهان ( من ربكم  )  واحدتها بصيرة ، وأصلها ظهور الشيء واستحكامه حتى يبصره الإنسان ،  فيهتدي  به ، يقول : هذه دلائل تقودكم إلى الحق . ( وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون   ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون   ) اختلفوا في سبب نزول هذه الآية فذهب جماعة إلى أنها في القراءة في الصلاة ، روي عن  أبي هريرة  كانوا يتكلمون   [ ص: 319 ] في الصلاة بحوائجهم فأمروا بالسكوت والاستماع إلى قراءة القرآن . وقال قوم : نزلت في ترك الجهر بالقراءة خلف الإمام   . 

 وروى  زيد بن أسلم  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  قال : نزلت هذه الآية في رفع الأصوات وهم خلف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الصلاة . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كانوا يرفعون أصواتهم في الصلاة حين يسمعون ذكر الجنة والنار . 

وعن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه أنه سمع ناسا يقرأون مع الإمام فلما انصرف قال : أما آن لكم أن تفقهوا وإذا قرئ القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا كما أمركم الله ؟ وهذا قول الحسن   والزهري  والنخعي    : أن الآية في القراءة في الصلاة . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء  ومجاهد    : إن الآية في الخطبة ، أمروا بالإنصات لخطبة الإمام يوم الجمعة   . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هذا في الإنصات يوم الأضحى والفطر ويوم الجمعة ، وفيما يجهر به الإمام . 

 وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز    : يجب الإنصات لقول كل واعظ . 

 [ ص: 320 ] والأول أولاها ، وهو أنها في القراءة في الصلاة لأن الآية مكية والجمعة وجبت بالمدينة    . واتفقوا على أنه مأمور بالإنصات حالة ما يخطب الإمام . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ثنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ثنا الربيع  ثنا  الشافعي  ثنا مالك  عن  أبي الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إذا قلت لصاحبك أنصت والإمام يخطب يوم الجمعة فقد لغوت "   . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في القراءة خلف الإمام في الصلاة   : فذهب جماعة إلى إيحابها سواء جهر الإمام بالقراءة أو أسر . روي ذلك عن عمر  ، وعثمان  ، وعلي  ،  وابن عباس  ، ومعاذ  ، وهو قول الأوزاعي   والشافعي    . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه يقرأ فيما أسر الإمام فيه بالقراءة ولا يقرأ إذا جهر ، يروى ذلك عن ابن عمر  ، وهو قول عروة بن الزبير  ،  والقاسم بن محمد ،  وبه قال الزهري   ومالك   وابن المبارك  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه لا يقرأ سواء أسر الإمام أو جهر ، يروى ذلك عن جابر  ، وبه قال الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي  ويتمسك   من لا يرى القراءة خلف الإمام بظاهر هذه الآية ، ومن أوجبها قال : الآية   في غير الفاتحة وإذا قرأ الفاتحة يتبع سكتات الإمام ولا ينازع الإمام في   القراءة . 

 والدليل عليه : ما أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  ، ثنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي  ، ثنا أبو العباس المحبوبي  ، ثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، ثنا هناد  ، ثنا  عبدة بن سليمان  ، عن   [ ص: 321 ] محمد بن إسحاق  عن مكحول  ، عن  محمود بن الربيع  ، عن عبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنه ، قال : صلى   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصبح فثقلت عليه القراءة ، فلما انصرف قال  :  " إني أراكم تقرأون وراء إمامكم " ؟ قال : قلنا يا رسول الله إي والله ،   قال : " لا تفعلوا إلا بأم القرآن فإنه لا صلاة لمن لم يقرأ بها "   .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (177)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
**سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية1 إلى الاية//

*
( واذكر ربك في نفسك تضرعا وخيفة ودون الجهر من القول بالغدو والآصال ولا تكن من الغافلين   ( 205 ) إن الذين عند ربك لا يستكبرون عن عبادته ويسبحونه وله يسجدون   ( 206 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( واذكر ربك في نفسك   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني بالذكر : القراءة في الصلاة ، يريد يقرأ سرا في نفسه ، ( تضرعا وخيفة   ) خوفا ، أي : تتضرع إلي وتخاف مني هذا في صلاة السر . وقوله : ( ودون الجهر من القول   ) أراد في صلاة الجهر لا تجهر جهرا شديدا ، بل في خفض وسكون ، يسمع من خلفك ، وقال مجاهد   وابن جريج    : أمر أن يذكروه في الصدور بالتضرع إليه في الدعاء والاستكانة دون رفع الصوت والصياح بالدعاء   ( بالغدو والآصال ولا تكن من الغافلين   ) أي : بالبكر والعشيات ، واحد آصال : أصيل مثل يمين وأيمان ، وهو ما بين العصر والمغرب . 

 ( إن الذين عند ربك   ) يعني : الملائكة المقربين بالفضل والكرامة ، ( لا يستكبرون ) لا يتكبرون ، ( عن عبادته ويسبحونه   ) وينزهونه ويذكرونه ، فيقولون : سبحان الله . ( وله يسجدون   ) 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أنبأنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  ، ثنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب  ، ثنا يعلى بن عبيد عن الأعمش  ، عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إذا قرأ ابن آدم السجدة فسجد اعتزل الشيطان يبكي ، فيقول : يا ويله أمر هذا بالسجود فسجد فله الجنة وأمرت بالسجود فعصيت فلي النار " 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ثنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، ثنا أبو جعفر   [ ص: 322 ] محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، ثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، ثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا الأوزاعي  ، عن الوليد بن هشام  ، عن معدان  قال : سألت ثوبان  مولى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قلت : حدثني حديثا ينفعني الله به ، قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " ما من عبد يسجد لله سجدة إلا رفعه الله بها درجة وحط عنه بها سيئة   "   . 
*سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ* 

 سورة الأنفال مدنية وهي خمس وسبعون آية قيل : إلا سبع آيات من قوله : " وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا   " إلى آخر سبع آيات فإنها نزلت بمكة  والأصح أنها نزلت بالمدينة  ، وإن كانت الواقعة بمكة    . 

 ( يسألونك عن الأنفال قل الأنفال لله والرسول فاتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم وأطيعوا الله ورسوله إن كنتم مؤمنين   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( يسألونك عن الأنفال   ) الآية . قال أهل التفسير : سبب نزول هذه الآية هو أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال يوم بدر    :     " من أتى مكان كذا فله من النفل كذا ومن قتل قتيلا فله كذا ومن أسر  أسيرا  فله كذا " ، فلما التقوا تسارع إليه الشبان وأقام الشيوخ ووجوه  الناس عند  الرايات ، فلما فتح الله على المسلمين جاءوا يطلبون ما جعل لهم  النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فقال الأشياخ : كنا ردءا لكم ولو انهزمتم  لانحزتم إلينا ،  فلا تذهبوا بالغنائم دوننا ، وقام أبو اليسر بن عمرو الأنصاري  أخو   بني سلمة فقال : يا رسول الله إنك وعدت أن من قتل قتيلا فله كذا ، ومن  أسر  أسيرا فله كذا ، وإنا قد قتلنا منهم سبعين وأسرنا منهم سبعين ، فقام  سعد بن معاذ      - رضي الله عنه - فقال : والله يا رسول الله ما منعنا أن نطلب ما طلب   هؤلاء زهادة في الأجر ولا جبنا عن العدو ، ولكن كرهنا أن نعري مصافك فيعطف   عليه خيل من المشركين فيصيبوك ، فأعرض   [ ص: 324 ] عنهما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقال سعيد    : يا رسول الله إن الناس كثير والغنيمة دون ذلك ، فإن تعط هؤلاء الذين ذكرت لا يبقى لأصحابك كبير شيء ، فنزلت : " يسألونك عن الأنفال   "   . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : أمر  رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - بما في العسكر فجمع فاختلف المسلمون فيه  ، فقال من جمعه :  هو لنا ، قد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نفل  كل امرئ ما أصاب ،  وقال الذين كانوا يقاتلون العدو : لولا نحن ما أصبتموه ،  وقال الذين  كانوا يحرسون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لقد رأينا أن  نقتل العدو  وأن نأخذ المتاع ولكنا خفنا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - كرة  العدو ، وقمنا دونه فما أنتم بأحق به منا . 

 وروى مكحول  عن  أبي أمامة الباهلي  قال : سألت عبادة بن الصامت  عن الأنفال ، قال : فينا معشر أصحاب بدر  نزلت   ، حين اختلفنا في النفل وساءت فيه أخلاقنا ، فنزعه الله من أيدينا ،  فجعله  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقسمه رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - بيننا عن بواء - يقول على السواء - وكان في ذلك تقوى الله  وطاعة  رسوله وصلاح ذات البين   . 

وقال  سعد بن أبي وقاص  رضي الله عنه : لما كان يوم بدر قتل أخي عمير  ، وقتلت  سعيد بن العاص بن أمية  ،   وأخذت سيفه ، وكان يسمى ذا الكثيفة ، فأعجبني فجئت به إلى النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - فقلت : يا رسول الله إن الله قد شفى صدري من المشركين فهب   لي هذا السيف . فقال : ليس هذا لي ولا لك ، اذهب فاطرحه في القبض ،  فطرحته  ورجعت ، وبي ما لا يعلمه إلا الله من قتل أخي وأخذ سلاحي ، وقلت :  عسى أن  يعطى هذا السيف من لم يبل بلائي ، فما جاوزت إلا قليلا حتى جاءني  الرسول ،  وقد أنزل الله - عز وجل - : " يسألونك عن الأنفال   " الآية . فخفت أن يكون قد نزل في شيء ، فلما انتهيت إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يا سعد  إنك سألتني السيف وليس لي ، وإنه قد صار لي الآن فاذهب فخذه فهو لك "   .   [ ص: 325 ] 

 وقال علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس  رضي   الله عنهما قال : كانت المغانم لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خاصة   ليس لأحد فيها شيء ، وما أصاب سرايا المسلمين من شيء أتوه به فمن حبس منه   إبرة أو سلكا فهو غلول   . 

 قوله : ( يسألونك عن الأنفال   ) أي : عن حكم الأنفال وعلمها ، وهو سؤال استخبار لا سؤال طلب ، وقيل : هو سؤال طلب . قاله الضحاك  وعكرمة    . وقوله : ( عن الأنفال   ) أي : من الأنفال ، عن بمعنى من . وقيل : عن صلة أي : يسألونك الأنفال ، وهكذا قراءة ابن مسعود  بحذف   عن . والأنفال : الغنائم ، واحدها : نفل ، وأصله الزيادة . يقال : نفلتك   وأنفلتك ، أي : زدتك ، سميت الغنائم أنفالا ؛ لأنها زيادة من الله تعالى   لهذه الأمة على الخصوص . 

 وأكثر المفسرين على أن الآية في غنائم بدر    . وقال عطاء    : هي ما شذ من المشركين إلى المسلمين بغير قتال من عبد أو أمة ومتاع فهو للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصنع به ما شاء . 

 قوله تعالى : ( قل الأنفال لله والرسول   ) يقسمها كما شاء واختلفوا فيه . فقال مجاهد  وعكرمة   والسدي    : هذه الآية منسوخة بقوله - عز وجل - : " واعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه وللرسول   " الآية . كانت الغنائم يومئذ للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنسخها الله - عز وجل - بالخمس . 

 وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم     : هي  ثابتة غير منسوخة ، ومعنى الآية : قل الأنفال لله مع الدنيا والآخرة   وللرسول يضعها حيث أمره الله تعالى . أي : الحكم فيها لله ولرسوله ، وقد   بين الله مصارفها في قوله - عز وجل - : " واعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه   " الآية .   [ ص: 326 ] 

 ( فاتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم    ) أي :  اتقوا الله بطاعته وأصلحوا الحال بينكم بترك المنازعة والمخالفة ،  وتسليم  أمر الغنيمة إلى الله والرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ( وأطيعوا الله ورسوله إن كنتم مؤمنين   )

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (178)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
**سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية2 إلى الاية 7

*( إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ( 2 ) الذين يقيمون الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ( 3 ) أولئك هم المؤمنون حقا لهم درجات عند ربهم ومغفرة ورزق كريم   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( إنما المؤمنون   ) يقول ليس المؤمن الذي يخالف الله ورسوله ، إنما المؤمنون الصادقون في إيمانهم ، ( الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم   ) خافت وفرقت قلوبهم ، وقيل : إذا خوفوا بالله انقادوا خوفا من عقابه . ( وإذا تليت عليهم آياته زادتهم إيمانا   ) تصديقا ويقينا . وقال عمير بن حبيب  وكانت   له صحبة : إن للإيمان زيادة ونقصانا ، قيل : فما زيادته ؟ قال : إذا  ذكرنا  الله - عز وجل - وحمدناه فذلك زيادته ، وإذا سهونا وغفلنا فذلك  نقصانه ،  وكتب عمر بن عبد العزيز  إلى عدي بن عدي    : إن للإيمان فرائض وشرائط وشرائع وحدودا وسننا فمن استكملها استكمل الإيمان ومن لم يستكملها لم يستكمل الإيمان   . ( وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ) أي : يفوضون إليه أمورهم ويثقون به ولا يرجون غيره ولا يخافون سواه . 

 ( أولئك هم المؤمنون حقا   ) يعني يقينا . قال ابن عباس    : برئوا من الكفر . قال مقاتل    : حقا لا شك في إيمانهم . وفيه دليل على أنه ليس لكل أحد أن يصف نفسه بكونه مؤمنا حقا لأن الله تعالى إنما وصف بذلك قوما مخصوصين على أوصاف مخصوصة ، وكل أحد لا يتحقق وجود تلك الأوصاف فيه . 

 وقال ابن أبي نجيح    : سأل رجل الحسن  فقال   : أمؤمن أنت ؟ فقال : إن كنت تسألني عن الإيمان بالله وملائكته وكتبه   ورسله واليوم الآخر والجنة والنار والبعث والحساب فأنا بها مؤمن ، وإن كنت   تسألني عن قوله : " إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم   " الآية ، فلا أدري أمنهم أنا أم لا ؟ 

وقال علقمة    : كنا في سفر فلقينا قوما فقلنا : من القوم ؟ قالوا : نحن المؤمنون حقا ، فلم ندر ما نجيبهم حتى لقينا  عبد الله بن مسعود  فأخبرناه بما قالوا ، قال : فما رددتم عليهم ؟ قلنا : لم نرد عليهم   [ ص: 327 ] شيئا ، قال أفلا قلتم أمن أهل الجنة أنتم ؟ إن المؤمنين أهل الجنة   . 

وقال  سفيان الثوري    : من زعم أنه مؤمن حقا أو عند الله ، ثم لم يشهد أنه في الجنة فقد آمن بنصف الآية دون النصف   . 

 ( لهم درجات عند ربهم   ) قال عطاء    : يعني درجات الجنة يرتقونها بأعمالهم . وقال الربيع بن أنس    : سبعون درجة ما بين كل درجتين حضر الفرس المضمر سبعين سنة . ( ومغفرة   ) لذنوبهم ( ورزق كريم   ) حسن يعني ما أعد لهم في الجنة . 
( كما أخرجك ربك من بيتك بالحق وإن فريقا من المؤمنين لكارهون   ( 5 ) يجادلونك في الحق بعدما تبين كأنما يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون   ( 6 ) وإذ يعدكم الله إحدى الطائفتين أنها لكم وتودون أن غير ذات الشوكة تكون لكم ويريد الله أن يحق الحق بكلماته ويقطع دابر الكافرين   ( 7 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( كما أخرجك ربك من بيتك بالحق   ) اختلفوا في الجالب لهذه الكاف التي في قوله ( كما أخرجك ربك   ) قال المبرد      : تقديره الأنفال لله وللرسول وإن كرهوا ، كما أخرجك ربك من بيتك بالحق   وإن كرهوا . وقيل : تقديره امض لأمر الله في الأنفال وإن كرهوا كما مضيت   لأمر الله في الخروج من البيت لطلب العير وهم كارهون . 

 وقال عكرمة    : معناه فاتقوا الله وأصلحوا ذات بينكم فإن ذلك خير لكم ، كما أن إخراج محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من بيته بالحق خير لكم ، وإن كرهه فريق منكم . 

 وقال مجاهد    : معناه كما أخرجك ربك من بيتك بالحق على كره فريق منهم ، كذلك يكرهون القتال ويجادلون فيه . 

 وقيل : هو راجع إلى قوله : " لهم درجات عند ربهم   " تقديره : وعد الله الدرجات لهم حق ينجزه الله - عز وجل - كما أخرجك ربك من بيتك بالحق ، فأنجز الوعد بالنصر والظفر .   [ ص: 328 ] 

 وقيل : الكاف بمعنى على تقديره : امض على الذي أخرجك ربك . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : هي  بمعنى القسم مجازا ،  والذي أخرجك ؛ لأن " ما " في موضع الذي ، وجوابه "  يجادلونك " وعليه يقع  القسم . تقديره : يجادلونك والله الذي أخرجك ربك من  بيتك بالحق . وقيل :  الكاف بمعنى " إذ " تقديره : واذكر إذ أخرجك ربك . 

 قيل : المراد بهذا الإخراج هو إخراجه من مكة  إلى المدينة    . والأكثرون على أن المراد منه إخراجه من المدينة  إلى بدر  ، أي : كما أمرك ربك بالخروج من بيتك إلى المدينة  بالحق - قيل بالوحي - لطلب المشركين ( وإن فريقا من المؤمنين   ) منهم ، ( لكارهون   ) 

 ( يجادلونك في الحق    ) أي : في القتال ، (  بعد ما تبين ) وذلك أن المؤمنين لما أيقنوا بالقتال  كرهوا ذلك ، وقالوا :  لم تعلمنا أنا نلقى العدو فنستعد لقتالهم ، وإنما  خرجنا للعير ، فذلك  جدالهم بعد ما تبين لهم أنك لا تصنع إلا ما أمرك ،  وتبين صدقك في الوعد ، (  كأنما يساقون إلى الموت   ) لشدة كراهيتهم القتال ، ( وهم ينظرون   ) فيه تقديم وتأخير تقديره : وإن فريقا من المؤمنين لكارهون كأنما يساقون إلى الموت وهم ينظرون يجادلونك في الحق بعدما تبين . قال ابن زيد    : هؤلاء المشركون جادلوه في الحق كأنما يساقون إلى الموت حين يدعون إلى الإسلام لكراهيتهم إياه وهم ينظرون . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ يعدكم الله إحدى الطائفتين أنها لكم   ) قال ابن عباس  وابن الزبير   ومحمد بن إسحاق   والسدي  أقبل أبو سفيان  من الشام  في عير لقريش  في أربعين راكبا من كفار قريش  فيهم : عمرو بن العاص  ، ومخرمة بن نوفل الزهري  ، وفيها تجارة كثيرة ، وهي اللطيمة حتى إذا كانوا قريبا من بدر  ، فبلغ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذلك فندب أصحابه إليه وأخبرهم بكثرة المال وقلة العدد ، وقال : هذه عير قريش  فيها   أموالكم فاخرجوا إليها لعل الله تعالى أن ينفلكموها ، فانتدب الناس فخف   بعضهم وثقل بعضهم ، وذلك أنهم لم يظنوا أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   يلقى حربا . 

 فلما سمع أبو سفيان  بمسير النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - استأجر ضمضم بن عمرو الغفاري  ، فبعثه إلى مكة  ، وأمره أن يأتي قريشا  فيستنفرهم ويخبرهم أن محمدا  قد عرض لعيرهم في أصحابه ، فخرج ضمضم  سريعا إلى مكة    .   [ ص: 329 ] 

 وقد رأت  عاتكة بنت عبد المطلب  قبل قدوم ضمضم  مكة  بثلاث ليال رؤيا أفزعتها فبعثت إلى أخيها  العباس بن عبد المطلب  فقالت   له : يا أخي والله لقد رأيت الليلة رؤيا أفزعتني وخشيت أن يدخل على قومك   منها شر ومصيبة ، فاكتم علي ما أحدثك . قال لها : وما رأيت ؟ قالت : رأيت   راكبا أقبل على بعير له حتى وقف بالأبطح ، ثم صرخ بأعلى صوته ألا انفروا  يا  آل غدر لمصارعكم في ثلاث ، فأرى الناس قد اجتمعوا إليه ، ثم دخل المسجد   والناس يتبعونه فبينما هم حوله مثل به بعيره على ظهر الكعبة ثم صرخ  بمثلها  بأعلى صوته ألا انفروا يا آل غدر لمصارعكم في ثلاث ، ثم مثل به  بعيره على  رأس أبي قبيس ، فصرخ بمثلها ، ثم أخذ صخرة فأرسلها فأقبلت تهوي  حتى إذا  كانت بأسفل الجبل ارفضت فما بقي بيت من بيوت مكة  ولا دار من دورها إلا دخلتها منها فلقة . 

 فقال العباس    : والله إن هذه لرؤيا رأيت ! فاكتميها ولا تذكريها لأحد . 

 ثم خرج العباس  فلقي الوليد بن عتبة بن ربيعة بن عبد شمس  ، وكان له صديقا فذكرها له واستكتمه إياها ، فذكرها الوليد  لأبيه عتبة  ففشا الحديث حتى تحدثت به قريش    . 

 قال العباس    : فغدوت أطوف بالبيت وأبو جهل بن هشام  في رهط من قريش  قعود يتحدثون برؤيا عاتكة  ، فلما رآني أبو جهل  قال : يا أبا الفضل  إذا فرغت من طوافك فأقبل إلينا ، قال : فلما فرغت أقبلت حتى جلست معهم ، فقال لي أبو جهل    : يا بني عبد المطلب  متى حدثت هذه النبية فيكم ؟ 

 قلت : وما ذاك ؟ 

 قال : الرؤيا التي رأت عاتكة  

 قلت : وما رأت ؟ 

 قال : يا بني عبد المطلب  أما رضيتم أن تتنبأ رجالكم حتى تتنبأ نساؤكم ؟ قد زعمت عاتكة  في   رؤياها أنه قال انفروا في ثلاث فسنتربص بكم هذه الثلاث ، فإن يك ما قالت   حقا فسيكون ، وإن تمض الثلاث ، ولم يكن من ذلك شيء ، نكتب عليكم كتابا  أنكم  أكذب أهل بيت في العرب . 

 فقال العباس    : والله ما كان مني إليه كبير إلا أني جحدت ذلك وأنكرت أن تكون رأت شيئا ، ثم   [ ص: 330 ] تفرقنا فلما أمسيت لم تبق امرأة من بني عبد المطلب  إلا أتتني فقالت : أقررتم لهذا الفاسق الخبيث أن يقع في رجالكم ثم قد تناول النساء وأنت تسمع ، ثم لم تكن عندك غيرة لشيء مما سمعت 

 قال : قلت والله قد فعلت ما كان مني إليه من كثير ، وأيم الله لأتعرضن له فإن عاد لأكفينكه . 

 قال : فغدوت في اليوم الثالث من رؤيا عاتكة  وأنا   حديد مغضب أرى أن قد فاتني منه أمر أحب أن أدركه منه ، قال : فدخلت  المسجد  فرأيته ، فوالله إني لأمشي نحوه أتعرضه ليعود لبعض ما قال فأقع به ،  وكان  رجلا خفيفا ، حديد الوجه ، حديد اللسان ، حديد النظر ، إذ خرج نحو  باب  المسجد يشتد . 

 قال : قلت في نفسي : ما له لعنه الله ؟ أكل هذا فرقا مني أن أشاتمه ؟ قال : فإذا هو قد سمع ما لم أسمع ، صوت ضمضم بن عمرو  ، وهو يصرخ ببطن الوادي واقفا على بعيره ، وقد جدع بعيره وحول رحله وشق قميصه وهو يقول : يا معشر قريش  اللطيمة اللطيمة أموالكم مع أبي سفيان  قد عرض لها محمد  في أصحابه ، لا أرى أن تدركوها ، الغوث الغوث . قال : فشغلني عنه وشغله عني ما جاء من الأمر ، فتجهز الناس سراعا فلم يتخلف من أشراف قريش  أحد إلا أن أبا لهب  قد تخلف وبعث مكانه العاص بن هشام بن المغيرة    . 

 فلما اجتمعت قريش  للمسير ذكرت الذي بينها وبين بني بكر بن عبد مناة بن كنانة بن الحارث  ، فقالوا : نخشى أن يأتونا من خلفنا فكاد ذلك أن يثنيهم ، فتبدى لهم إبليس في صورة سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم  وكان من أشراف بني بكر  ، فقال : أنا جار لكم من أن تأتيكم كنانة  من خلفكم بشيء تكرهونه . 

 فخرجوا سراعا ، وخرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أصحابه ، في ليال مضت من شهر رمضان ، حتى إذا بلغ واديا يقال له ذفران  ، فأتاه الخبر عن مسير قريش  ليمنعوا عيرهم ، فخرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى إذا كان بالروحاء  أخذ عينا للقوم فأخبره بهم . 

 وبعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيضا عينا له من جهينة  حليفا للأنصار  يدعى عبد الله بن أريقط  فأتاه بخبر القوم وسبقت العير رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنزل جبريل  وقال : إن الله وعدكم إحدى الطائفتين إما العير وإما قريشا  ، وكانت العير أحب إليهم ، فاستشار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أصحابه في طلب العير وحرب النفير ، فقام أبو بكر  فقال فأحسن ، ثم قام عمر  فقال فأحسن ، ثم قام المقداد بن عمرو  فقال : يا رسول الله امض   [ ص: 331 ] لما أراك الله فنحن معك فوالله ما نقول لك كما قالت بنو إسرائيل  لموسى    : فاذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا هاهنا قاعدون ، ولكن نقول : اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا معكما مقاتلون ، فوالذي بعثك بالحق لو سرت بنا إلى برك الغماد  يعني مدينة الحبشة  لجالدنا معك من دونه حتى تبلغه ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خيرا ودعا له بخير . 

 ثم قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " أشيروا علي أيها الناس " وإنما يريد الأنصار  ، وذلك أنهم عدد الناس وأنهم حين بايعوه بالعقبة  قالوا   : يا رسول الله إنا براء من ذمامك حتى تصل إلى دارنا ، فإذا وصلت إلينا   فأنت في ذمامنا نمنعك مما نمنع منه أبناءنا ونساءنا ، فكان رسول الله - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - يتخوف أن لا تكون الأنصار  ترى عليها نصرته إلا على من دهمه بالمدينة  من عدوه ، وأن ليس عليهم أن يسير بهم إلى عدو من بلادهم . 

 فلما قال ذلك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال له  سعد بن معاذ    : والله لكأنك تريدنا يا رسول الله؟ 

 قال : أجل . 

 قال : قد آمنا بك وصدقناك وشهدنا أن ما جئتنا به هو الحق أعطيناك على ذلك   عهودا ومواثيق على السمع والطاعة ، فامض يا رسول الله لما أردت فوالذي  بعثك  بالحق لو استعرضت بنا هذا البحر فخضته لخضناه معك ما تخلف منا رجل  واحد ،  وما نكره أن تلقى بنا عدونا غدا إنا لصبر عند الحرب صدق في اللقاء  ولعل  الله تعالى يريك منا ما تقر به عينك ، فسر بنا على بركة الله ، فسر  رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقول سعد  ونشطه ذلك ، ثم قال :   " سيروا على بركة الله وأبشروا فإن الله قد وعدني إحدى الطائفتين ، والله لكأني الآن أنظر إلى مصارع القوم "   . 

 قال ثابت  عن أنس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :     " هذا مصرع فلان وهذا مصرع فلان " ، قال ويضع يده على الأرض هاهنا  وهاهنا  ، قال فما ماط أحد عن موضع يد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  فذلك  قوله تعالى : ( وإذ يعدكم الله إحدى الطائفتين أنها لكم   ) أي : الفريقين إحداهما أبو سفيان  مع العير والأخرى أبو جهل  مع النفير . 

 ( وتودون   ) أي : تريدون ( أن غير ذات الشوكة تكون لكم   ) يعني العير التي ليس فيها قتال . والشوكة : الشدة والقوة . ويقال السلاح .   [ ص: 332 ] 

 ( ويريد الله أن يحق الحق   ) أي يظهره ويعليه ، ( بكلماته ) بأمره إياكم بالقتال . وقيل بعداته التي سبقت من إظهار الدين وإعزازه ، ( ويقطع دابر الكافرين   ) أي : يستأصلهم حتى لا يبقى منهم أحد ، يعني : كفار العرب .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (179)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
**سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية8 إلى الاية 12
*
( ليحق الحق ويبطل الباطل ولو كره المجرمون   ( 8 ) إذ تستغيثون ربكم فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم بألف من الملائكة مردفين   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( ليحق الحق   ) ليثبت الإسلام ، ( ويبطل الباطل   ) أي : يفني الكفر ( ولو كره المجرمون   ) المشركون . وكانت وقعة بدر يوم الجمعة صبيحة سبع عشرة ليلة من شهر رمضان   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إذ تستغيثون ربكم   ) تستجيرون به من عدوكم وتطلبون منه الغوث والنصر . روي عن ابن عباس  قال : قال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : لما كان يوم بدر  نظر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى المشركين ، وهم ألف وأصحابه ثلاثمائة وبضعة عشر رجلا   دخل العريش هو وأبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ، واستقبل القبلة ومد يده   فجعل يهتف بربه - عز وجل - : اللهم أنجز لي ما وعدتني ، اللهم إنك إن تهلك   هذه العصابة من أهل الإسلام لا تعبد في الأرض ، فما زال يهتف بربه - عز  وجل  - مادا يديه حتى سقط رداؤه عن منكبيه ، فأخذ أبو بكر  رداءه   فألقاه على منكبيه ، ثم التزمه من ورائه وقال : يا نبي الله كفاك مناشدتك   ربك فإنه سينجز لك ما وعدك . فأنزل الله - عز وجل - " إذ تستغيثون ربكم "    ( فاستجاب لكم أني ممدكم   ) مرسل إليكم مددا وردءا لكم ، ( بألف من الملائكة مردفين   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  ويعقوب      " مردفين " بفتح الدال ، أي : أردف الله المسلمين وجاء بهم مددا . وقرأ   الآخرون بكسر الدال ، أي : متتابعين بعضهم في إثر بعض ، يقال : أردفته   وردفته بمعنى تبعته . 

 يروى أنه نزل جبريل  في خمسمائة وميكائيل  في خمسمائة في صورة الرجال على خيل بلق عليهم ثياب بيض وعلى رءوسهم عمائم بيض ، قد أرخوا أطرافها بين أكتافهم . 

 وروي أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما ناشد ربه - عز وجل - وقال أبو بكر    : إن الله منجز لك ما وعدك فخفق رسول   [ ص: 333 ] الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خفقة وهو في العريش ثم انتبه ، فقال :   " يا أبا بكر  أتاك نصر الله ، هذا جبريل  آخذ بعنان فرس يقوده على ثناياه النقع   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  ثنا إبراهيم بن موسى  ، ثنا عبد الوهاب  ، ثنا خالد  ، عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال يوم بدر    : " هذا جبريل  آخذ برأس فرسه عليه أداة الحرب   " . 

وقال  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كانت سيما الملائكة يوم بدر  عمائم بيض ويوم حنين  عمائم خضر ، ولم تقاتل الملائكة في يوم سوى يوم بدر  من الأيام ، وكانوا يكونون فيما سواه عددا ومددا . 

 وروي عن  أبي أسيد مالك بن ربيعة  قد شهد بدرا  أنه قال بعدما ذهب بصره : لو كنت معكم اليوم ببدر  ومعي بصري لأريتكم الشعب الذي خرجت منه الملائكة   . 
( وما جعله الله إلا بشرى ولتطمئن به قلوبكم وما النصر إلا من عند الله إن الله عزيز حكيم   ( 10 ) إذ يغشيكم النعاس أمنة منه وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به ويذهب عنكم رجز الشيطان وليربط على قلوبكم ويثبت به الأقدام   ( 11 ) إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة أني معكم فثبتوا الذين آمنوا سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب فاضربوا فوق الأعناق واضربوا منهم كل بنان   ( 12 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما جعله الله   ) يعني : الإمداد بالملائكة ، ( إلا بشرى   ) أي : بشارة ( ولتطمئن به قلوبكم وما النصر إلا من عند الله إن الله عزيز حكيم   ) 

 ( إذ يغشيكم النعاس   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : " يغشاكم " بفتح الياء ، " النعاس " رفع على أن الفعل له ، كقوله تعالى في سورة آل عمران " أمنة نعاسا يغشى طائفة منكم   " ( آل عمران - 154 )   [ ص: 334 ] وقرأ أهل المدينة    : " يغشيكم " بضم الياء وكسر الشين مخففا ، " النعاس " نصب ، كقوله تعالى : " كأنما أغشيت وجوههم   " ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء وكسر الشين مشددا ، " النعاس " نصب ، على أن الفعل لله - عز وجل - ، كقوله تعالى : " فغشاها ما غشى   " ( النجم - 54 ) ، والنعاس : النوم الخفيف . ( أمنة ) أمنا ( منه ) مصدر أمنت أمنا وأمنة وأمانا . قال  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : النعاس في القتال أمنة من الله وفي الصلاة وسوسة من الشيطان   . 

 ( وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به   ) وذلك أن المسلمين نزلوا يوم بدر  على كثيب أعفر ، تسوخ فيه الأقدام وحوافر الدواب ، وسبقهم المشركون إلى ماء بدر  وأصبح   المسلمون بعضهم محدثين وبعضهم مجنبين ، وأصابهم الظمأ ، ووسوس إليهم   الشيطان ، وقال : تزعمون أنكم على الحق وفيكم نبي الله وأنكم أولياء الله   وقد غلبكم المشركون على الماء وأنتم تصلون محدثين ومجنبين ، فكيف ترجون أن   تظهروا عليهم؟ فأرسل الله - عز وجل - عليهم مطرا سال منه الوادي فشرب   المؤمنون واغتسلوا ، وتوضأوا وسقوا الركاب ، وملئوا الأسقية ، وأطفأ الغبار   ، ولبد الأرض حتى ثبتت عليها الأقدام ، وزالت عنهم وسوسة الشيطان ، وطابت   أنفسهم ، فذلك قوله تعالى : " وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به   " من الأحداث والجنابة . 

 ( ويذهب عنكم رجز الشيطان   ) وسوسته ، ( وليربط على قلوبكم   ) باليقين والصبر ( ويثبت به الأقدام   ) حتى لا تسوخ في الرمل بتلبيد الأرض . وقيل : يثبت به الأقدام بالصبر وقوة القلب . 

 ( إذ يوحي ربك إلى الملائكة   ) الذين أمد بهم المؤمنين ، ( أني معكم   ) بالعون والنصر ، ( فثبتوا الذين آمنوا   ) أي : قووا قلوبهم . قيل : ذلك التثبيت حضورهم معهم القتال ومعونتهم ، أي : ثبتوهم بقتالكم معهم المشركين . 

 وقال مقاتل    : أي : بشروهم بالنصر ، وكان الملك يمشي أمام الصف في صورة الرجل ويقول : أبشروا فإن الله ناصركم . ( سألقي في قلوب الذين كفروا الرعب   ) قال عطاء    : يريد الخوف من أوليائي ، ( فاضربوا فوق الأعناق   ) قيل : هذا خطاب مع المؤمنين . وقيل : هذا خطاب مع الملائكة ، وهو متصل بقوله " فثبتوا الذين آمنوا   " ، وقوله : " فوق الأعناق   " قال عكرمة    : يعني الرءوس لأنها فوق الأعناق . وقال الضحاك    : معناه فاضربوا الأعناق ، وفوق صلة كما قال تعالى : " فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب   " ، ( محمد - 4 ) ، وقيل : معناه فاضربوا على الأعناق . فوق بمعنى : على .   [ ص: 335 ] 

 ( واضربوا منهم كل بنان   ) قال عطية    : يعني كل مفصل . وقال ابن عباس   وابن جريج  والضحاك    : يعني الأطراف . والبنان جمع بنانة ، وهي أطراف أصابع اليدين والرجلين . قال ابن الأنباري    : ما كانت الملائكة تعلم كيف يقتل الآدميون ، فعلمهم الله - عز وجل - . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القادر الجرجاني  ، أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ، أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، ثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، ثنا  زهير بن حرب  ، ثنا عمرو بن يونس الحنفي  ، ثنا  عكرمة بن عمار  ، ثنا أبو زميل هو سماك الحنفي  ثنا  عبد الله بن عباس  قال : بينما رجل   من المسلمين يومئذ في أثر رجل من المشركين أمامه ، إذا سمع ضربة بالسوط   فوقه ، وصوت الفارس يقول : أقدم حيزوم ، إذ نظر إلى المشرك أمامه فخر   مستلقيا ، فنظر إليه فإذا هو قد حطم أنفه وشق وجهه كضربة السوط فاخضر ذلك   أجمع ، فجاء الأنصاري فحدث ذلك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : "   صدقت ، ذلك من مدد السماء الثالثة "   . فقتلوا يومئذ سبعين وأسروا سبعين وروي عن أبي داود المازني  وكان شهد بدرا  قال : إني لأتبع رجلا من المشركين لأضربه إذ وقع رأسه قبل أن يصل إليه سيفي ، فعرفت أنه قد قتله غيري   . 

وروى  أبو أمامة بن سهل بن حنيف  عن أبيه قال : والله ، لقد رأيتنا يوم بدر  ، وإن أحدنا ليشير بسيفه إلى المشرك ، فيقع رأسه عن جسده قبل أن يصل إليه السيف   . 

 وقال عكرمة  ، قال أبو رافع  مولى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كنت غلاما  للعباس بن عبد المطلب  رضي الله عنه ، وكان الإسلام قد دخلنا أهل البيت ، وأسلمت أم الفضل  وأسلمت ، وكان العباس  يهاب قومه ويكره خلافهم ، وكان يكتم إسلامه ، وكان ذا مال كثير متفرق في قومه ، وكان أبو لهب  عدو الله قد تخلف عن بدر  وبعث مكانه العاص بن هشام بن المغيرة  ، فلما جاءه الخبر عن مصاب أصحاب بدر  كبته   الله وأخزاه ، ووجدنا في أنفسنا قوة وعزا وكنت رجلا ضعيفا وكنت أعمل   القداح وأنحتها في حجرة زمزم ، فوالله إني لجالس أنحت القداح ، وعندي أم الفضل  جالسة ، إذ أقبل الفاسق أبو لهب  يجر رجليه حتى جلس على طنب الحجرة ، فكان ظهره إلى ظهري ، فبينما هو جالس إذ قال الناس هذا  أبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب  قد قدم ، فقال أبو لهب    : إلي يا ابن أخي فعندك الخبر ، فجلس   [ ص:  336 ] إليه  والناس قيام عليه ، قال : يا ابن أخي أخبرني كيف كان أمر  الناس؟ قال : لا  شيء والله إن كان إلا أن لقيناهم فمنحناهم أكتافنا  يقتلوننا ويأسروننا كيف  شاءوا وأيم الله مع ذلك ما لمت الناس ، لقينا  رجالا بيضا على خيل بلق بين  السماء والأرض ، لا والله ما تليق شيئا ولا  يقوم لها شيء ، قال أبو رافع  فرفعت طنب الحجرة بيدي ، ثم قلت : تلك والله الملائكة ، قال فرفع أبو لهب  يده فضرب وجهي ضربة شديدة ، فثاورته ، فاحتملني فضرب بي الأرض ، ثم برك علي يضربني ، وكنت رجلا ضعيفا فقامت أم الفضل  إلى   عمود من عمد الحجرة ، فأخذته فضربته به ضربة فلقت في رأسه شجة منكرة ،   وقالت : تستضعفه أن غاب عنه سيده؟ فقام موليا ذليلا فوالله ما عاش إلا سبع   ليال حتى رماه الله بالعدسة فقتلته "   . 

 وروى مقسم  عن ابن عباس  قال : كان الذي أسر العباس  أبو اليسر  ، كعب بن عمرو أخو بني سلمة  ، وكان أبو اليسر  رجلا مجموعا ، وكان العباس  رجلا جسيما ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأبي اليسر  ، كيف أسرت العباس؟  قال   : يا رسول الله لقد أعانني عليه رجل ما رأيته قبل ذلك ولا بعده ، هيئته   كذا وكذا ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لقد أعانك عليه ملك   كريم " .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (180)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
**سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية13 إلى الاية 17

*( ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاقق الله ورسوله فإن الله شديد العقاب   ( 13 ) ذلكم فذوقوه وأن للكافرين عذاب النار   ( 14 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم الذين كفروا زحفا فلا تولوهم الأدبار   ( 15 ) ومن يولهم يومئذ دبره إلا متحرفا لقتال أو متحيزا إلى فئة فقد باء بغضب من الله ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله   ) خالفوا الله ، ( ورسوله ومن يشاقق الله ورسوله فإن الله شديد العقاب   ) 

 ( ذلكم ) أي : هذا العذاب والضرب الذي عجلته لكم أيها الكفار ببدر ، ( فذوقوه ) عاجلا ( وأن للكافرين   ) أي : واعلموا وأيقنوا أن للكافرين أجلا في المعاد ، ( عذاب النار   )   [ ص: 337 ] 

 روى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : قيل لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين فرغ من بدر    : عليك بالعير ليس دونها شيء ، فناداه العباس  وهو   أسير في وثاقه : لا يصلح ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لمه؟   قال : لأن الله تعالى وعدك إحدى الطائفتين وقد أعطاك ما وعدك . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم الذين كفروا زحفا     ) أي مجتمعين متزاحمين بعضكم إلى بعض ، والتزاحف : التداني في القتال :   والزحف مصدر; لذلك لم يجمع ، كقولهم : قوم عدل ورضا . قال : الليث    : الزحف جماعة يزحفون إلى عدو لهم بمرة ، فهم الزحف والجمع : الزحوف . ( فلا تولوهم الأدبار   ) يقول : فلا تولوهم ظهوركم ، أي تنهزموا فإن المنهزم يولي دبره . 

 ( ومن يولهم يومئذ دبره   ) ظهره ، ( إلا متحرفا لقتال   ) أي منعطفا يرى من نفسه الانهزام ، وقصده طلب الغرة وهو يريد الكرة ، ( أو متحيزا إلى فئة   ) أي : منضما صائرا إلى جماعة من المؤمنين يريد العود إلى القتال . ومعنى الآية النهي عن الانهزام من الكفار والتولي   عنهم ، إلا على نية التحرف للقتال والانضمام إلى جماعة من المسلمين   ليستعين بهم ويعودون إلى القتال ، فمن ولى ظهره لا على هذه النية لحقه   الوعيد ، كما قال تعالى : ( فقد باء بغضب من الله ومأواه جهنم وبئس المصير   ) اختلف العلماء في هذه الآية فقال أبو سعيد الخدري    : هذا في أهل بدر  خاصة   ، ما كان يجوز لهم الانهزام لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان معهم ،   ولم يكن لهم فئة يتحيزون إليها دون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولو   انحازوا لانحازوا إلى المشركين ، فأما بعد ذلك فإن المسلمين بعضهم فئة لبعض   فيكون الفار متحيزا إلى فئة فلا يكون فراره كبيرة ، وهو قول الحسن  وقتادة  والضحاك    . 

 قال يزيد بن أبي حبيب  أوجب الله النار لمن فر يوم بدر  ، فلما كان يوم أحد  بعد ذلك قال :   [ ص: 338 ]   " إنما استزلهم الشيطان ببعض ما كسبوا ولقد عفا الله عنهم   " ( آل عمران - 155 ) ، ثم كان يوم حنين  بعده فقال : " ثم وليتم مدبرين   " ( التوبة 25 ) " ثم يتوب الله من بعد ذلك على من يشاء   " ( التوبة - 27 ) . 

 وقال عبد الله بن عمر    : كنا   في جيش بعثنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فحاص الناس حيصة فانهزمنا  ،  فقلنا : يا رسول الله نحن الفرارون قال : " بل أنتم الكرارون ، أنا فئة   المسلمين   " . 

وقال  محمد بن سيرين    : لما قتل أبو عبيدة  جاء الخبر إلى عمر  فقال : لو انحاز إلي كنت له فئة فأنا فئة كل مسلم   . 

 وقال بعضهم : حكم الآية عام في حق كل من ولى منهزما . جاء في الحديث : " من الكبائر الفرار من الزحف   "   . 

 وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح    : هذه الآية منسوخة بقوله - عز وجل - : " الآن خفف الله عنكم     " ( الأنفال - 66 ) فليس لقوم أن يفروا من مثلهم فنسخت تلك إلا في هذه   العدة وعلى هذا أكثر أهل العلم أن المسلمين إذا كانوا على الشطر من عدوهم   لا يجوز لهم أن يفروا أو يولوا ظهورهم إلا متحرفا لقتال أو متحيزا إلى فئة ،   وإن كانوا أقل من ذلك جاز لهم أن يولوا ظهورهم وينحازوا عنهم قال ابن عباس    : " من فر من ثلاثة فلم يفر ، ومن اثنين فقد فر "   . 
[ ص: 339 ]   ( فلم تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى وليبلي المؤمنين منه بلاء حسنا إن الله سميع عليم   ( 17 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( فلم تقتلوهم ولكن الله قتلهم   ) قال مجاهد  سبب   هذه الآية أنهم لما انصرفوا عن القتال كان الرجل يقول : أنا قتلت فلانا   ويقول الآخر مثله ، فنزلت الآية . ومعناه : فلم تقتلوهم أنتم بقوتكم ولكن   الله قتلهم بنصره إياكم وتقويته لكم . 

 وقيل : لكن الله قتلهم بإمداد الملائكة . 

 ( وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى   ) قال أهل التفسير والمغازي : ندب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الناس ، فانطلقوا حتى نزلوا بدرا  ، ووردت عليهم روايا قريش  ، وفيهم أسلم ، غلام أسود لبني الحجاج  ، وأبو يسار ، غلام لبني العاص بن سعيد  ، فأتوا بهما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال لهما : أين قريش؟  قالا   هم وراء هذا الكثيب الذي ترى بالعدوة القصوى - والكثيب : العقنقل - فقال   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لهما : كم القوم؟ قالا كثير ، قال : ما   عدتهم؟ قالا لا ندري ، قال : كم ينحرون كل يوم؟ قالا يوما عشرة ويوما تسعة  ،  قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " القوم ما بين التسعمائة إلى   الألف " ثم قال لهما : فمن فيهم من أشراف قريش؟ قالا عتبة بن ربيعة  ، وشيبة بن ربيعة  ، وأبو البختري ابن هشام  ،  وحكيم بن حزام  ، والحارث بن عامر  ، وطعيمة بن عدي  ، والنضر بن الحارث  ، وأبو جهل بن هشام  ، وأمية بن خلف  ، ونبيه  ومنبه  ابنا الحجاج ،  وسهيل بن عمرو    . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هذه مكة  قد ألقت إليكم أفلاذ كبدها " فلما أقبلت قريش  ورآها رسول الله تصوب من العقنقل ، وهو الكثيب الذي جاءوا منه إلى الوادي ، قال لهم : هذه قريش  قد أقبلت بخيلائها وفخرها تحادك وتكذب رسولك ، اللهم فنصرك الذي وعدتني ، فأتاه جبريل  عليه   السلام وقال له : خذ قبضة من تراب فارمهم بها ، فلما التقى الجمعان تناول   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كفا من حصى عليه تراب ، فرمى به في  وجوه  القوم ، وقال : شاهت   [ ص: 340 ] الوجوه ، فلم يبق منهم مشرك إلا دخل في عينيه وفمه ومنخريه منها شيء ، فانهزموا وردفهم المؤمنون يقتلونهم ويأسرونهم   . 

 وقال قتادة  ، وابن زيد    : ذكر لنا أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخذ يوم بدر  ثلاث   حصيات فرمى بحصاة في ميمنة القوم وبحصاة في ميسرة القوم وبحصاة بين  أظهرهم  ، وقال : شاهت الوجوه ، فانهزموا ، فذلك قوله تعالى : " وما رميت إذ رميت ولكن الله رمى   " ، إذ ليس في وسع أحد من البشر أن يرمي كفا من الحصا إلى وجوه جيش فلا يبقى فيهم عين إلا ويصيبها منه شيء . 

 وقيل : معنى الآية وما بلغت إذ رميت ولكن الله بلغ . 

 وقيل : وما رميت بالرعب في قلوبهم إذ رميت بالحصباء ولكن الله رمى بالرعب في قلوبهم حتى انهزموا ، ( وليبلي المؤمنين منه بلاء حسنا   ) أي : ولينعم على المؤمنين نعمة عظيمة بالنصر والغنيمة ، ( إن الله سميع ) لدعائكم ، ( عليم ) بنياتكم .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (181)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية18 إلى الاية 25

*
*( ذلكم وأن الله موهن كيد الكافرين   ( 18 ) إن تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح وإن تنتهوا فهو خير لكم وإن تعودوا نعد ولن تغني عنكم فئتكم شيئا ولو كثرت وأن الله مع المؤمنين   ( 19 ) ) 

 ( ذلكم ) الذي ذكرت من القتل والرمي والبلاء الحسن ، ( وأن الله ) قيل : فيه إضمار ، أي : واعلموا أن الله ( موهن ) مضعف ، ( كيد الكافرين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع  وأهل البصرة      : " موهن " بالتشديد والتنوين ، " كيد " نصب ، وقرأ الآخرون " موهن "   بالتخفيف والتنوين إلا حفصا ، فإنه يضيفه فلا ينون ويخفض " كيد " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح   ) وذلك أن أبا جهل  قال يوم بدر  لما التقى الناس : اللهم أقطعنا للرحم وآتانا بما لم نعرف فأحنه الغداة ، فكان هو المستفتح على نفسه . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن سعد  عن أبيه عن جده قال : قال   [ ص: 341 ] عبد الرحمن بن عوف    : إني لفي الصف يوم بدر  إذ التفت فإذا عن يميني وعن يساري فتيان ، حديثا السن ، فكأني لم آمن بمكانهما ، إذ قال لي أحدهما سرا من صاحبه : يا عم أرني أبا جهل  ،   فقلت : يا ابن أخي وما تصنع به؟ فقال : عاهدت الله - عز وجل - إن رأيته  أن  أقتله أو أموت دونه . فقال لي الآخر سرا من صاحبه مثله ، فما سرني أني  بين  رجلين بمكانهما ، فأشرت لهما إليه ، فشدا عليه مثل الصقرين حتى ضرباه ،   وهما ابنا عفراء   . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، ثنا ابن أبي عدي  ، عن سليمان التيمي  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم بدر : " من ينظر لنا ما صنع أبو جهل    " ؟ قال : فانطلق ابن مسعود  فوجده قد ضربه ابنا عفراء حتى برد ، قال : فأخذ بلحيته فقال : أنت أبو جهل  ؟ فقال : وهل فوق رجل قتله قومه أو قتلتموه   . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق  حدثني عبد الله بن أبي بكر  قال : قال  معاذ بن عمرو بن الجموح  لما فرغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من غزوه أمر بأبي جهل بن هشام  أن   يلتمس في القتلى ، فقال : اللهم لا يعجزنك ، قال فلما سمعتها جعلته من   شأني فعمدت نحوه فضربته ضربة أطنت قدمه بنصف ساقه . قال : وضربني ابنه عكرمة  على   عاتقي ، فطرح يدي فتعلقت بجلدة من جنبي ، وأجهضني القتال عنه ، فلقد  قاتلت  عامة يومي ، وإني لأسحبها خلفي ، فلما آذتني جعلت عليها قدمي ، ثم  تمطيت  بها حتى طرحتها ، ثم مر بأبي جهل  وهو عقير  معوذ بن عفراء  ، فضربه حتى أثبته ، فتركه وبه رمق ، فمر  عبد الله بن مسعود  بأبي جهل  قال  عبد الله بن مسعود      : وجدته بآخر رمق فعرفته فوضعت رجلي على عنقه ، ثم قلت : هل أخزاك الله   يا عدو الله؟ قال : وبماذا أخزاني ، أعمد من رجل قتلتموه أخبرني لمن   الدائرة؟ قلت : لله ولرسوله   . 

 وروي عن ابن مسعود  أنه قال : قال لي أبو جهل    : لقد ارتقيت يا رويعي الغنم مرتقى صعبا ، ثم   [ ص: 342 ] احتززت رأسه ، ثم جئت به إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقلت : يا رسول الله هذا رأس أبي جهل  ،   فقال : آلله الذي لا إله غيره ؟ قلت : نعم ، والذي لا إله غيره ، ثم   ألقيته بين يدي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فحمد الله - عز وجل -   . 

 وقال  السدي  والكلبي    : كان المشركون حين خرجوا إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من مكة  أخذوا بأستار الكعبة وقالوا : اللهم انصر أعلى الجندين وأهدى الفئتين وأكرم الحزبين وأفضل الدينين ففيه نزلت : " إن تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح   " أي : إن تستنصروا فقد جاءكم النصر . 

وقال عكرمة    : قال المشركون والله لا نعرف ما جاء به محمد  فافتح بيننا وبينه بالحق ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " إن تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح   " أي : إن تستقضوا فقد جاءكم القضاء   . 

وقال أبي بن كعب    : هذا خطاب لأصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال الله تعالى للمسلمين : " إن تستفتحوا فقد جاءكم الفتح   " أي : إن تستنصروا فقد جاءكم الفتح والنصر   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أنا أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أنا حاجب بن أحمد  ، ثنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب  ، ثنا الفضل بن موسى  ، ثنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد  عن قيس  عن خباب  رضي الله عنه قال : شكونا   إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو متوسد بردة له في ظل الكعبة وقد   لقينا من المشركين شدة ، فقلنا : ألا تدعو الله لنا ، ألا تستنصر لنا؟ فجلس   محمارا لونه أو وجهه فقال لنا : قد كان من قبلكم يؤخذ الرجل ، ويحفر له  في  الأرض ثم يجاء بالمنشار فيجعل فوق رأسه ثم يجعل بفرقتين ما يصرفه ذلك  عن  دينه ، ويمشط بأمشاط الحديد ما دون لحمه من عظم وعصب ، وما يصرفه عن  دينه ،  والله ليتمن هذا الأمر حتى يسير الراكب منكم من صنعاء  إلى حضرموت  لا يخشى إلا الله ، ولكنكم تعجلون   " .   [ ص: 343 ] 

 قوله : ( وإن تنتهوا   ) يقول للكفار ، إن تنتهوا عن الكفر بالله وقتال نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( فهو خير لكم وإن تعودوا   ) لحربه وقتاله ، ( نعد ) بمثل الواقعة التي وقعت بكم يوم بدر    . وقيل : وإن تعودوا إلى الدعاء والاستفتاح نعد للفتح لمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( ولن تغني عنكم فئتكم   ) جماعتكم ، ( شيئا ولو كثرت وأن الله مع المؤمنين   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر  وحفص    " وأن الله " بفتح الهمزة ، أي : ولأن الله مع المؤمنين ، كذلك " لن تغني عنكم فئتكم شيئا   " ، وقيل : هو عطف على قوله : " ذلكم وأن الله موهن كيد الكافرين   " ، وقرأ الآخرون : " وإن الله " بكسر الألف على الابتداء . 
*
*( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله ورسوله ولا تولوا عنه وأنتم تسمعون   ( 20 ) ولا تكونوا كالذين قالوا سمعنا وهم لا يسمعون   ( 21 ) إن شر الدواب عند الله الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون   ( 22 ) ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم ولو أسمعهم لتولوا وهم معرضون   ( 23 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله ورسوله ولا تولوا عنه   ) أي : لا تعرضوا عنه ، ( وأنتم تسمعون   ) القرآن ومواعظه . 

 ( ولا تكونوا كالذين قالوا سمعنا وهم لا يسمعون   ) أي : يقولون بألسنتهم سمعنا بآذاننا وهم لا يسمعون ، أي لا يتعظون ولا ينتفعون بسماعهم فكأنهم لم يسمعوا . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن شر الدواب عند الله   ) أي : شر من دب على وجه الأرض من خلق الله   ( الصم البكم   ) عن الحق فلا يسمعونه ولا يقولونه ، ( الذين لا يعقلون   ) أمر الله - عز وجل - ، سماهم دوابا لقلة انتفاعهم بعقولهم ، كما قال تعالى : " أولئك كالأنعام بل هم أضل   " ، ( الأعراف - 179 ) قال ابن عباس    : هم نفر من بني عبد الدار بن قصي  ، كانوا يقولون : نحن صم بكم عمي عما جاء به محمد  ، فقتلوا جميعا بأحد ، وكانوا أصحاب اللواء لم يسلم منهم إلا رجلان  مصعب بن عمير  وسويبط بن حرملة    . 

 ( ولو علم الله فيهم خيرا لأسمعهم   ) أي : لأسمعهم سماع التفهم والقبول ، ( ولو أسمعهم   ) بعد أن علم أن لا خير فيهم ما انتفعوا بذلك ، ( لتولوا وهم معرضون   ) لعنادهم وجحودهم الحق   [ ص: 344 ] بعد ظهوره . وقيل : إنهم كانوا يقولون للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أحي لنا قصيا  فإنه كان شيخا مباركا حتى يشهد لك بالنبوة فنؤمن بك ، فقال الله - عز وجل - : " ولو أسمعهم   " كلام قصي " لتولوا وهم معرضون   " . 
*
*( يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم واعلموا أن الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه وأنه إليه تحشرون   ( 24 ) واتقوا فتنة لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب   ( 25 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول   ) يقول أجيبوهما بالطاعة ، ( إذا دعاكم   ) الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( لما يحييكم   ) أي : إلى ما يحييكم . قال  السدي    : هو الإيمان ، لأن الكافر ميت فيحيا بالإيمان . 

 وقال قتادة    : هو القرآن فيه الحياة وبه النجاة والعصمة في الدارين . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هو الحق . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : هو الجهاد أعزكم الله به بعد الذل . 

 وقال القتيبي    : بل الشهادة قال الله تعالى في الشهداء : " بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون   " ( آل عمران 169 ) . 

 وروينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مر على أبي بن كعب  ،   رضي الله عنه ، وهو يصلي ، فدعاه فعجل أبي في صلاته ، ثم جاء فقال رسول   الله : " ما منعك أن تجيبني إذ دعوتك؟ قال : كنت في الصلاة ، قال : أليس   يقول الله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم   ) ؟ فقال : لا جرم يا رسول الله لا تدعوني إلا أجبت وإن كنت مصليا "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( واعلموا أن الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه   ) قال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء    : يحول بين المؤمن والكفر ، وبين الكافر والإيمان .   [ ص: 345 ] 

 وقال الضحاك    : يحول بين الكافر والطاعة ، ويحول بين المؤمن والمعصية . 

 وقال مجاهد    : يحول بين المرء وقلبه فلا يعقل ولا يدري ما يعمل . 

 وقال  السدي    : يحول بين الإنسان وقلبه فلا يستطيع أن يؤمن ولا أن يكفر إلا بإذنه . 

 وقيل : هو أن القوم لما دعوا إلى القتال في حالة الضعف ساءت ظنونهم   واختلجت صدورهم فقيل لهم : قاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله يحول بين   المرء وقلبه فيبدل الخوف أمنا والجبن جرأة . ( وأنه إليه تحشرون   ) فيجزيكم بأعمالكم . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أنا أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  ، أنا محمد بن حماد  ، ثنا أبو معاوية ،  عن الأعمش  ، عن أبي سفيان  ، عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه قال كان   رسول الله يكثر أن يقول : " يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك " ، قالوا :   يا رسول الله آمنا بك وبما جئت به فهل تخاف علينا؟ قال : " القلوب بين   أصبعين من أصابع الله يقلبها " . 

  ( واتقوا فتنة   ) اختبارا وبلاء ( لا تصيبن   ) قوله : " لا تصيبن   " ليس بجزاء محض ، ولو كان جزاء لم تدخل فيه النون ، لكنه نفي وفيه طرف من الجزاء كقوله تعالى : " يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده     " ( النمل - 18 ) وتقديره واتقوا فتنة إن لم تتقوها أصابتكم ، فهو كقول   القائل : انزل عن الدابة لا تطرحنك ، فهذا جواب الأمر بلفظ النهي ، معناه   إن تنزل لا تطرحك . 

 قال المفسرون : نزلت هذه الآية في أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومعناه : اتقوا فتنة تصيب الظالم وغير الظالم . 

 قال الحسن    : نزلت في علي  وعمار  وطلحة  والزبير  رضي الله عنهم . قال الزبير    : لقد قرأنا هذه الآية زمانا وما أرانا من أهلها فإذا نحن المعنيون بها ، يعني ما كان يوم الجمل .   [ ص: 346 ] 

 وقال  السدي  ومقاتل  والضحاك  وقتادة    : هذا في قوم مخصوصين من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أصابتهم الفتنة يوم الجمل . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : أمر الله - عز وجل - المؤمنين أن لا يقروا المنكر بين أظهرهم فيعمهم الله بعذاب يصيب الظالم وغير الظالم . 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أنا أبو طاهر الحارثي  ، أنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، ثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن سيف بن أبي سليمان  ، قال : سمعت عدي بن عدي الكندي  يقول : حدثني مولى لنا أنه سمع جدي يقول : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إن   الله لا يعذب العامة بعمل الخاصة حتى يروا المنكر بين ظهرانيهم وهم  قادرون  على أن ينكروه فلا ينكروه ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك عذب الله العامة  والخاصة "   . وقال ابن زيد    : أراد بالفتنة افتراق الكلمة ومخالفة بعضهم بعضا . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا أبو اليمان  ، أنا شعيب  ، عن الزهري  ، أخبرني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :     " ستكون فتن القاعد فيها خير من القائم ، والقائم فيها خير من الماشي ،   والماشي فيها خير من الساعي ، من تشرف لها تستشرفه ، فمن وجد ملجأ أو  معاذا  فليعذ به "   . 

 قوله ( لا تصيبن الذين ظلموا منكم خاصة   ) يعني : العذاب ، ( واعلموا أن الله شديد العقاب   )*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (182)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية26 إلى الاية 30

**
( واذكروا إذ أنتم قليل مستضعفون في الأرض تخافون أن يتخطفكم الناس فآواكم وأيدكم بنصره ورزقكم من الطيبات لعلكم تشكرون   ( 26 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( واذكروا إذ أنتم قليل مستضعفون في الأرض   ) يقول : واذكروا يا معشر   [ ص: 347 ] المهاجرين  إذ أنتم قليل في العدد ، مستضعفون في أرض مكة  ، في ابتداء الإسلام ، ( تخافون أن يتخطفكم الناس     ) يذهب بكم الناس ، يعني : كفار مكة    . وقال عكرمة    : كفار العرب :   وقال وهب    : فارس  والروم  ، ( فآواكم ) إلى المدينة  ، ( وأيدكم بنصره   ) أي : قواكم يوم بدر  بالأنصار    . وقال الكلبي : قواكم يوم بدر  بالملائكة ، ( ورزقكم من الطيبات   ) يعني : الغنائم ، أحلها لكم ولم يحلها لأحد قبلكم ، ( لعلكم تشكرون   ) 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول وتخونوا أماناتكم وأنتم تعلمون   ( 27 ) واعلموا أنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة وأن الله عنده أجر عظيم   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول   ) قال  السدي    : كانوا يسمعون الشيء من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيفشونه ، حتى يبلغ المشركين . 

 وقال الزهري  والكلبي    : نزلت الآية في أبي لبابة ، هارون بن عبد المنذر   الأنصاري  ، من بني عوف بن مالك  ، وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - حاصر يهود قريظة  إحدى وعشرين ليلة ، فسألوا رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - الصلح على ما صالح عليه إخوانهم من بني النضير  ، على أن   يسيروا إلى إخوانهم إلى أذرعات  وأريحاء  من أرض الشام  ، فأبى رسول الله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يعطيهم ذلك إلا أن ينزلوا على حكم  سعد بن معاذ   ،  فأبوا وقالوا : أرسل إلينا أبا لبابة بن عبد المنذر  ، وكان مناصحا لهم  ،  لأن ماله وولده وعياله كانت عندهم ، فبعثه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -  ، وآتاهم ، فقالوا له : يا أبا لبابة  ما ترى أننزل على حكم سعد بن  معاذ؟   فأشار أبو لبابة  بيده على حلقه أنه الذبح ، فلا تفعلوا ، قال أبو  لبابة     : والله ما زالت قدماي من مكانهما حتى عرفت أني قد خنت الله  ورسوله ثم  انطلق على وجهه ولم يأت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشد  نفسه على  سارية من سواري المسجد وقال : والله لا أذوق طعاما ولا شرابا حتى  أموت أو  يتوب الله علي فلما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خبره  قال : أما  لو جاءني لاستغفرت له فأما إذا فعل ما فعل فإني لا أطلقه حتى  يتوب الله  عليه ، فمكث سبعة أيام ، لا يذوق طعاما ولا شرابا حتى خر مغشيا  عليه ثم تاب  الله عليه ، فقيل له : يا أبا لبابة  قد تيب عليك ، فقال : لا  والله لا  أحل نفسي حتى يكون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو الذي  يحلني ، فجاءه  فحله بيده ، ثم قال أبو لبابة     : يا رسول الله إن من  تمام توبتي أن أهجر دار قومي التي أصبت فيها الذنب  وأن أنخلع من مالي كله ،  قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يجزيك الثلث  فتصدق به " ، فنزلت  فيه "   [ ص: 348 ] لا تخونوا الله والرسول   "   . ( وتخونوا أماناتكم   ) أي : ولا تخونوا أماناتكم ( وأنتم تعلمون   ) أنها أمانة . وقيل : وأنتم تعلمون أن ما فعلتم ، من الإشارة إلى الحلق ، خيانة . 

 قال  السدي    : إذا خانوا الله والرسول فقد خانوا أماناتهم . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : لا تخونوا الله بترك فرائضه والرسول بترك سنته وتخونوا أمانتكم . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هي ما يخفى عن أعين الناس من فرائض الله ، والأعمال التي ائتمن الله عليها . 

 قال قتادة    : اعلموا  أن دين الله أمانة فأدوا إلى الله - عز وجل - ما  ائتمنكم عليه من فرائضه  وحدوده ، ومن كانت عليه أمانة فليؤدها إلى من  ائتمنه عليها . 

 ( واعلموا أنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة   ) قيل : هذا أيضا في أبي لبابة  ، وذلك أن أمواله وأولاده كانوا في بني قريظة  ، فقال ما قال خوفا عليهم . 

 وقيل : هذا في جميع الناس . أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي    - إملاء -   وأخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن محمد بن الحسن الطوسي  ، قالا حدثنا أبو إسحاق   إبراهيم بن محمد الإسفراييني  أنا محمد بن محمد بن رزمويه  حدثنا يحيى بن   محمد بن غالب  ، حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن لهيعة  عن  أبي  الأسود  عن عروة  عن عائشة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أتي بصبي   فقبله وقال : " أما إنهم مبخلة مجبنة وإنهم لمن ريحان الله - عز وجل - " .   

  ( وأن الله عنده أجر عظيم   ) لمن نصح الله ورسوله وأدى أمانته . 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تتقوا الله يجعل لكم فرقانا ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويغفر لكم والله ذو الفضل العظيم   ( 29 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تتقوا الله   ) بطاعته وترك معصيته ، ( يجعل لكم فرقانا   )   [ ص: 349 ] قال مجاهد    : مخرجا في الدنيا والآخرة . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : مخرجا في الدين من الشبهات . 

 وقال عكرمة    : نجاة أي يفرق بينكم وبين ما تخافون . 

 وقال الضحاك    : بيانا . وقال ابن إسحاق    : فصلا بين الحق والباطل يظهر   الله به حقكم ويطفئ باطل من خالفكم . والفرقان مصدر كالرجحان والنقصان . (   ويكفر عنكم سيئاتكم   ) يمح عنكم ما سلف من ذنوبكم ، ( ويغفر لكم والله ذو الفضل العظيم   ) 
( وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين   ( 30 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا   ) هذه الآية معطوفة على قوله ( واذكروا إذ أنتم قليل    ) واذكر إذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ، وإذ قالوا اللهم ، لأن هذه السورة  مدنية وهذا المكر والقول إنما كانا بمكة  ، ولكن الله ذكرهم بالمدينة   كقوله تعالى " إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله   " ( التوبة آية 40 ) وكان هذا المكر على ما ذكره ابن عباس  وغيره من أهل التفسير : 

 أن قريشا  فرقوا لما أسلمت الأنصار  أن  يتفاقم أمر رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، فاجتمع نفر من كبارهم في  دار الندوة ، ليتشاوروا في أمر  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وكانت  رءوسهم : عتبة  وشيبة  ابنا  ربيعة  ، وأبو جهل بن هشام  ، وأبو سفيان  ،  وطعيمة بن عدي  ، وشيبة بن  ربيعة  ، والنضر بن الحارث  ، وأبو البختري بن  هشام  وزمعة بن الأسود  ،   وحكيم بن حزام  ،  ونبيه  ومنبه  ابنا الحجاج  ، وأمية بن خلف  ، فاعترضهم  إبليس في صورة شيخ  ، فلما رأوه قالوا : من أنت؟ قال : شيخ من نجد  ، سمعت  باجتماعكم ، فأردت  أن أحضركم ، ولن تعدموا مني رأيا ونصحا ، قالوا : ادخل  فدخل ، فقال أبو  البختري    : أما أنا فأرى أن تأخذوا محمدا  وتحبسوه  في  بيت ، وتشدوا وثاقه ، وتسدوا باب البيت غير كوة تلقون إليه طعامه  وشرابه ،  وتتربصوا به ريب المنون حتى يهلك فيه ، كما هلك من كان قبله من  الشعراء .  قال : فصرخ عدو الله الشيخ النجدي وقال : بئس الرأي رأيتم والله  لئن  حبستموه في بيت فخرج أمره من وراء الباب الذي غلقتم دونه إلى أصحابه  فيوشك  أن يثبوا عليكم ويقاتلوكم ويأخذوه من أيديكم ، قالوا : صدق الشيخ ،  فقال  هشام بن عمرو من بني عامر بن لؤي    : أما أنا فأرى أن تحملوه على  بعير  تخرجوه من أظهركم فلا   [ ص: 350 ] يضركم  ما صنع ولا أين وقع إذا غاب عنكم  واسترحتم منه ، فقال إبليس : ما هذا لكم  برأي تعتمدون عليه ، تعمدون إلى  رجل قد أفسد أحلامكم فتخرجونه إلى غيركم  فيفسدهم ألم تروا إلى حلاوة منطقه  وحلاوة لسانه وأخذ القلوب بما تسمع من  حديثه؟ والله لئن فعلتم ذلك ليذهبن  وليستميل قلوب قوم ثم يسير بهم إليكم  فيخرجكم من بلادكم ، قالوا : صدق  الشيخ : فقال أبو جهل  والله لأشيرن عليكم  برأي ما أرى غيره إني أرى أن  تأخذوا من كل بطن من قريش  شابا  نسيبا وسيطا فتيا ثم يعطى كل فتى منهم  سيفا صارما ، ثم يضربوه ضربة رجل  واحد ، فإذا قتلوه تفرق دمه في القبائل  كلها ولا أظن هذا الحي من بني هاشم   يقوون على حرب قريش  كلها ، وأنهم إذا  رأوا ذلك قبلوا العقل فتؤدي قريش   ديته ، فقال إبليس : صدق هذا الفتى ،  وهو أجودكم رأيا ، القول ما قال لا  أرى رأيا غيره فتفرقوا على قول أبي جهل   وهم مجمعون له . فأتى جبريل  النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأخبره بذلك  وأمره أن لا يبيت في مضجعه الذي كان  يبيت فيه ، وأذن الله له عند ذلك  بالخروج إلى المدينة  ، فأمر رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم -  علي بن  أبي طالب  أن  ينام في مضجعه وقال له : تسيح ببردتي هذه فإنه لن يخلص إليك  منهم أمر  تكرهه ، ثم خرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخذ قبضة من تراب  فأخذ الله  أبصارهم عنه فجعل ينثر التراب على رءوسهم وهو يقرأ : " إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا   " إلى قوله " فهم لا يبصرون    ( سورة يس 8 - 9 ) ومضى إلى الغار من ثور هو وأبو بكر  ، وخلف عليا  بمكة   حتى  يؤدي عنه الودائع التي قبلها وكانت الودائع تودع عنده - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - لصدقه وأمانته ، وبات المشركون يحرسون عليا  في فراش رسول  الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحسبون أنه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فلما أصبحوا  ثاروا إليه فرأوا عليا  رضي  الله عنه ، فقالوا : أين صاحبك؟  قال : لا أدري ، فاقتصوا أثره وأرسلوا في  طلبه فلما بلغوا الغار رأوا على  بابه نسج العنكبوت ، فقالوا : لو دخله لم  يكن نسج العنكبوت على بابه ،  فمكث فيه ثلاثا ، ثم قدم المدينة  ، ذلك قوله  تعالى : " وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا   " . 

 ( ليثبتوك ) ليحبسوك ويسجنوك ويوثقوك ، ( أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك ويمكرون ويمكر الله   ) قال الضحاك    : يصنعون ويصنع الله ، والمكر التدبير وهو من الله التدبير بالحق . وقيل : يجازيهم جزاء المكر ( والله خير الماكرين   ) 
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (183)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية31 إلى الاية 36

( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا قالوا قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   ( 31 ) ) 

 ( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا قالوا   ) يعني النضر بن الحارث  ، ( قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا   )   [ ص: 351 ] وذلك أنه كان يختلف تاجرا إلى فارس  والحيرة  فيسمع أخبار رستم  واسفنديار  ، وأحاديث العجم ويمر باليهود  والنصارى  فيراهم يقرءون التوراة والإنجيل ويركعون ويسجدون ، فجاء إلى مكة  فوجد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي ويقرأ القرآن فقال النضر    : قد سمعنا لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا ( إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   ) أخبار الأمم الماضية وأسماؤهم وما سطر الأولون في كتبهم . والأساطير : جمع أسطورة ، وهي المكتوبة ، من قولهم سطرت أي كتبت . 
( وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم   ( 32 ) وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون   ( 33 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك   ) الآية نزلت في النضر بن الحارث  من بني عبد الدار .  

قال ابن عباس    : لما قص رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شأن القرون الماضية ، قال النضر    : لو شئت لقلت مثل هذا إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين - أي : ما هذا إلا ما سطره الأولون في كتبهم - فقال له عثمان بن مظعون  رضي الله عنه : اتق الله فإن محمدا  يقول الحق ، قال : فأنا أقول الحق ، قال عثمان    : فإن محمدا  يقول   لا إله إلا الله ، قال : وأنا أقول : لا إله إلا الله ، ولكن هذه بنات   الله ، يعني الأصنام ، ثم قال : اللهم إن كان هذا الذي يقول محمد  هو الحق من عندك - " والحق " نصب بخبر كان ، وهو عماد وصلة - ( فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء   ) كما أمطرتها على قوم لوط  ، ( أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم   ) أي : ببعض ما عذبت به الأمم ، وفيه نزل : " سأل سائل بعذاب واقع "   . ( المعارج - 1 ) . . 

 وقال عطاء    : لقد نزل في النضر بن الحارث  بضع عشرة آية فحاق به ما سأل من العذاب يوم بدر    . 

قال سعيد بن جبير    : قتل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم بدر  ثلاثة صبرا من قريش    : طعيمة بن عدي   [ ص: 352 ] وعقبة بن أبي معيط  ، والنضر بن الحارث    . 

 وروى أنس  رضي الله عنه أن الذي قاله أبو جهل    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا محمد بن النضر  ، ثنا عبيد الله بن معاذ  ، ثنا أبي ، ثنا شعبة  ، عن عبد الحميد صاحب الزيادي  ، سمع أنس بن مالك  قال : قال أبو جهل    : اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم ، فنزلت : ( وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم   ) اختلفوا في معنى هذه الآية ، فقال محمد بن إسحاق      : هذا حكاية عن المشركين أنهم قالوها وهي متصلة بالآية الأولى ، وذلك   أنهم كانوا يقولون : إن الله لا يعذبنا ونحن نستغفره ، ولا يعذب أمة ونبيها   معها ، فقال الله تعالى لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يذكر جهالتهم  وغرتهم  واستفتاحهم على أنفسهم : " وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك   " الآية ، وقالوا " وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون   " ثم قال ردا عليهم : " وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله   " ؟ وإن كنت بين أظهرهم وإن كانوا يستغفرون " وهم يصدون عن المسجد الحرام   " . 

 وقال الآخرون : هذا كلام مستأنف يقول الله - عز وجل - إخبارا عن نفسه : " وما كان الله ليعذبهم   " . 

 واختلفوا في تأويلها ، فقال الضحاك  وجماعة   : تأويلها وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم مقيم بين أظهرهم ، قالوا :   أنزلت هذه الآية على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو مقيم بمكة  ، ثم خرج من بين أظهرهم وبقيت بها بقية من المسلمين يستغفرون ، فأنزل الله تعالى : " وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون   " ، ثم خرج أولئك من بينهم فعذبوا ، وأذن الله في فتح مكة  ، فهو العذاب الذي وعدهم .   [ ص: 353 ] 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما : لم يعذب الله قرية حتى يخرج النبي منها والذين آمنوا ويلحق بحيث أمر . فقال : " وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون   " يعني المسلمين فلما خرجوا قال الله تعالى : " وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله " ، فعذبهم الله يوم بدر    . 

 وقال  أبو موسى الأشعري    : كان فيكم أمانان " وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم   " ، " وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون   " فأما النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - فقد مضى والاستغفار كائن فيكم إلى يوم القيامة . 

 وقال بعضهم : هذا الاستغفار راجع إلى المشركين وذلك أنهم كانوا يقولون بعد الطواف : غفرانك غفرانك . 

وقال يزيد بن رومان :  قالت قريش  إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء ، فلما أمسوا ندموا على ما قالوا ، فقالوا غفرانك اللهم ، فقال الله - عز وجل - " وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون   "   . 

 وقال قتادة   والسدي    : معناه : وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون ، أي : لو استغفروا ، ولكنهم لم يكونوا يستغفرون ، ولو أنهم أقروا بالذنب ، واستغفروا ، لكانوا مؤمنين . 

 وقيل : هذا دعاء إلى الإسلام والاستغفار بهذه الكلمة ، كالرجل يقول لغيره لا أعاقبك وأنت تطيعني ، أي أطعني حتى لا أعاقبك . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : وهم يستغفرون أي يسلمون . يقول : لو أسلموا لما عذبوا . وروى الوالبي  عن ابن عباس    : أي وفيهم من سبق له من الله أن يسلم ويؤمن ويستغفر وذلك مثل : أبي سفيان  ،  وصفوان بن أمية  ،  وعكرمة بن أبي جهل  ،  وسهيل بن عمرو  ،  وحكيم بن حزام  وغيرهم .   [ ص: 354 ] 

 وروى عبد الوهاب  عن مجاهد    : وهم يستغفرون أي وفي أصلابهم من يستغفر . 
( وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله وهم يصدون عن المسجد الحرام وما كانوا أولياءه إن أولياؤه إلا المتقون ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 34 ) وما كان صلاتهم عند البيت إلا مكاء وتصدية فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   ( 35 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله   ) أي : وما يمنعهم من أن يعذبوا ، يريد بعد خروجك من بينهم ، ( وهم يصدون عن المسجد الحرام   ) أي : يمنعون المؤمنين من الطواف بالبيت . 

 وقيل : أراد بالعذاب الأول عذاب الاستئصال ، وأراد بقوله " وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله " أي : بالسيف . 

 وقيل : أراد بالأول عذاب الدنيا ، وبهذه الآية عذاب الآخرة . 

 وقال الحسن    : الآية الأولى وهي قوله : " وما كان الله ليعذبهم   " منسوخة بقوله تعالى : " وما لهم ألا يعذبهم الله   " . 

 ( وما كانوا أولياءه   ) قال الحسن    : كان المشركون يقولون نحن أولياء المسجد الحرام ، فرد الله عليهم بقوله : " وما كانوا أولياءه " أي : أولياء البيت ، ( إن أولياؤه   ) أي : ليس أولياء البيت ، ( إلا المتقون   ) يعني : المؤمنين الذين يتقون الشرك ، ( ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما كان صلاتهم عند البيت إلا مكاء وتصدية   ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن    :   [ ص: 355 ] المكاء : الصفير ، وهي في اللغة اسم طائر أبيض ، يكون بالحجاز  له صفير ، كأنه قال : إلا صوت مكاء ، والتصدية التصفيق . 

قال ابن عباس    : كانت قريش  تطوف بالبيت وهم عراة يصفرون ويصفقون   . 

 قال مجاهد    : كل نفر من بني عبد الدار  يعارضون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الطواف ، ويستهزئون به ،   ويدخلون أصابعهم في أفواههم ويصفرون . فالمكاء : جعل الأصابع في الشدق .   والتصدية الصفير ، ومنه الصدى الذي يسمعه المصوت في الجبل . 

 قال  جعفر بن ربيعة    : سألت أبا سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  عن قوله - عز وجل - " إلا مكاء وتصدية   " فجمع كفيه ثم نفخ فيهما صفيرا . 

قال مقاتل     : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - إذا صلى في المسجد قام رجلان عن  يمينه فيصفران ورجلان عن شماله  فيصفقان ليخلطوا على النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - صلاته ، وهم من بني عبد الدار    . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    :  التصدية صدهم  المؤمنين عن المسجد الحرام ، وعن الدين ، والصلاة . وهي على  هذا التأويل :  التصددة بدالين ، فقلبت إحدى الدالين ياء ، كما يقال تظنيت  من الظن ،  وتقضى البازي إذا البازي كسر ، أي تقضض البازي . قال ابن الأنباري    : إنما سماه صلاة لأنهم أمروا بالصلاة في المسجد فجعلوا ذلك صلاتهم . ( فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   ) 
( إن الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم ليصدوا عن سبيل الله فسينفقونها ثم تكون عليهم حسرة ثم يغلبون والذين كفروا إلى جهنم يحشرون   ( 36 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم ليصدوا عن سبيل الله   ) أي : ليصرفوا عن دين الله . 

 قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : نزلت في المطعمين يوم بدر  وكانوا اثنى عشر رجلا أبو جهل بن هشام  ، وعتبة  ، وشيبة  ابنا ربيعة بن عبد شمس ، ونبيه  ومنبه  ابنا الحجاج ، وأبو البختري بن هشام  ، والنضر بن الحارث  ،  وحكيم بن حزام  ، وأبي بن خلف  ، وزمعة بن الأسود  ،  والحارث بن عامر بن نوفل   [ ص: 356 ]  والعباس بن عبد المطلب  ، وكلهم من قريش  ، كان يطعم كل واحد منهم كل يوم عشر جزر . 

 وقال الحكم بن عيينة    : نزلت في أبي سفيان  أنفق على المشركين يوم أحد  أربعين أوقية . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( فسينفقونها ثم تكون عليهم حسرة   ) يريد : ما أنفقوا في الدنيا يصير حسرة عليهم في الآخرة ، ( ثم يغلبون   ) ولا يظفرون ، ( والذين كفروا ) منهم ، ( إلى جهنم يحشرون   ) خص الكفار لأن منهم من أسلم . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (184)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية37 إلى الاية 41

**( ليميز الله الخبيث من الطيب ويجعل الخبيث بعضه على بعض فيركمه جميعا فيجعله في جهنم أولئك هم الخاسرون   ( 37 ) قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا يغفر لهم ما قد سلف وإن يعودوا فقد مضت سنة الأولين   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( ليميز الله الخبيث   ) في سبيل الشيطان ( من الطيب   ) يعني : الكافر من المؤمن فينزل المؤمن الجنان والكافر النيران . 

 وقال الكلبي    : العمل الخبيث من العمل الصالح الطيب ، فيثيب على الأعمال الصالحة الجنة ، وعلى الأعمال الخبيثة النار .

 وقيل : يعني : الإنفاق الخبيث في سبيل الشيطان من الإنفاق الطيب في سبيل الله . 

 ( ويجعل الخبيث بعضه على بعض   ) أي : فوق بعض ، ( فيركمه جميعا   ) أي : يجمعه ومنه السحاب المركوم ، وهو المجتمع الكثيف ، فيجعله في جهنم ( أولئك هم الخاسرون   ) رده إلى قوله : ( إن الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم   ) . . . ( أولئك هم الخاسرون   ) الذين خسرت تجارتهم ، لأنهم اشتروا بأموالهم عذاب الآخرة . 

 ( قل للذين كفروا إن ينتهوا   ) عن الشرك ( يغفر لهم ما قد سلف   ) أي : ما مضى من ذنوبهم قبل الإسلام ، ( وإن يعودوا فقد مضت سنة الأولين   ) في نصر الله أنبياءه وإهلاك أعدائه . قال  يحيى بن معاذ الرازي    : توحيد لم يعجز عن هدم ما قبله من كفر ، أرجو أن لا يعجز عن هدم ما بعده من ذنب . 
[ ص: 357 ]   ( وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين كله لله فإن انتهوا فإن الله بما يعملون بصير   ( 39 ) وإن تولوا فاعلموا أن الله مولاكم نعم المولى ونعم النصير   ( 40 ) واعلموا   أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه وللرسول ولذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين   وابن السبيل إن كنتم آمنتم بالله وما أنزلنا على عبدنا يوم الفرقان يوم   التقى الجمعان والله على كل شيء قدير   ( 41 ) ) 

 ( وقاتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة   ) أي : شرك . قال الربيع    : حتى لا يفتن مؤمن عن دينه ( ويكون الدين كله لله   ) أي : ويكون الدين خالصا لله لا شرك فيه ، ( فإن انتهوا   ) عن الكفر ، ( فإن الله بما يعملون بصير   ) قرأ يعقوب    " تعملون " بالتاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء . 

 ( وإن تولوا ) عن الإيمان وعادوا إلى قتال أهله ، ( فاعلموا أن الله مولاكم   ) ناصركم ومعينكم ، ( نعم المولى ونعم النصير   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( واعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه     ) الآية . الغنيمة والفيء : اسمان لمال يصيبه المسلمون من أموال الكفار .   فذهب جماعة إلى أنهما واحد ، وذهب قوم إلى أنهما مختلفان : فالغنيمة : ما   أصابه المسلمون منهم عنوة بقتال ، والفيء : ما كان عن صلح بغير قتال .  فذكر  الله - عز وجل - في هذه الآية حكم الغنيمة فقال : " فأن لله خمسه  وللرسول "  . 

 ذهب أكثر المفسرين والفقهاء إلى أن قوله : " لله " افتتاح كلام على سبيل   التبرك وإضافة هذا المال إلى نفسه لشرفه ، وليس المراد منه أن سهما من   الغنيمة لله منفردا ، فإن الدنيا والآخرة كلها لله - عز وجل - . وهو قول الحسن  وقتادة   وعطاء  وإبراهيم   والشعبي  ، قالوا : سهم الله وسهم الرسول واحد . والغنيمة تقسم خمسة أخماس ، أربعة أخماسها لمن قاتل عليها ، والخمس لخمسة أصناف كما ذكر الله - عز وجل - ، " وللرسول ولذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل   " . 

 قال بعضهم : يقسم الخمس على ستة أسهم ، وهو قول أبي العالية  ، سهم لله   : فيصرف إلى   [ ص:  358 ] الكعبة  . والأول أصح ، أن خمس الغنيمة يقسم على خمسة أسهم ، سهم  كان لرسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حياته ، واليوم هو لمصالح  المسلمين وما فيه قوة  الإسلام ، وهو قول  الشافعي  رحمه الله . 

 وروى الأعمش  عن إبراهيم  قال : كان أبو بكر  وعمر  رضي الله عنهما يجعلان سهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - في الكراع والسلاح . 

 وقال قتادة    : هو للخليفة بعده . وقال بعضهم : سهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مردود في الخمس والخمس لأربعة أصناف . 

 قوله : ( ولذي القربى   ) أراد أن سهما من الخمس لذوي القربى وهم أقارب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، واختلفوا فيهم ، فقال قوم : جميع قريش    . وقال قوم : هم الذين لا تحل لهم الصدقة . 

 وقال مجاهد   وعلي بن الحسين    : هم بنو هاشم    . 

 وقال  الشافعي    : هم بنو هاشم  وبنو المطلب  وليس لبني عبد شمس  ولا لبني نوفل  منه شيء ، وإن كانوا إخوة ، والدليل عليه ما : 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، ثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أنبأنا الربيع  ، أنبأنا  الشافعي  ، أنبأنا الثقة ، عن ابن شهاب  ، عن ابن المسيب  ، عن جبير بن مطعم  عن أبيه قال : قسم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سهم ذي القربى بين بني هاشم  وبني المطلب  ، ولم يعط منه أحدا من بني عبد شمس  ولا بني نوفل  شيئا   . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، ثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أنا الربيع  أنا  الشافعي  ، أنا مطرف بن مازن  عن  معمر بن راشد  ، عن ابن شهاب ،  أخبرني محمد بن جبير بن مطعم  عن أبيه قال : لما قسم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سهم ذوي القربى بين بني هاشم  وبني المطلب  أتيته أنا  وعثمان بن عفان  فقلنا : يا رسول الله هؤلاء إخواننا من بني هاشم  لا ننكر فضلهم لمكانك الذي وضعك الله منهم ، أرأيت إخواننا من بني المطلب  أعطيتهم وتركتنا أو منعتنا ، وإنما قرابتنا وقرابتهم واحدة ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنما بنو هاشم  وبنو المطلب  شيء واحد هكذا وشبك   [ ص: 359 ] بين أصابعه "   . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في سهم ذوي القربى هل هو ثابت اليوم؟   . 

 فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه ثابت ، وهو قول مالك   والشافعي    . 

 وذهب أصحاب الرأي  إلى  أنه غير ثابت ،  وقالوا : سهم رسول الله وسهم ذوي القربى مردودان في الخمس ،  وخمس الغنيمة  لثلاثة أصناف اليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل . 

 وقال بعضهم : يعطى للفقراء منهم دون الأغنياء . 

 والكتاب والسنة يدلان على ثبوته ، والخلفاء بعد الرسول - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - كانوا يعطونه ، ولا يفضل فقير على غني لأن النبي - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - والخلفاء بعده كانوا يعطون  العباس بن عبد المطلب  مع كثرة ماله ، فألحقه  الشافعي  بالميراث   الذي يستحق باسم القرابة ، غير أنه يعطى القريب والبعيد . وقال : يفضل   الذكر على الأنثى فيعطى الرجل سهمين والأنثى سهما واحدا . 

 قوله : ( واليتامى ) وهو جمع اليتيم ، واليتيم الذي له سهم في الخمس هو   الصغير المسلم ، الذي لا أب له ، إذا كان فقيرا ، ( والمساكين ) هم أهل   الفاقة والحاجة من المسلمين ، ( وابن السبيل ) هو المسافر البعيد عن ماله ،   فهذا مصرف خمس الغنيمة ويقسم أربعة أخماس الغنيمة بين الغانمين الذين شهدوا الوقعة ، للفارس منهم ثلاثة أسهم ، وللراجل سهم واحد ، لما : 

 أخبرنا أبو صالح أحمد بن عبد الملك  المؤذن ، أنا عبد الله بن يوسف  أنا أبو سعيد بن الأعرابي  ثنا سعدان بن نصر  ثنا أبو معاوية  عن عبيد الله  عن عمر  عن نافع  عن ابن عمر  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أسهم لرجل ولفرسه ثلاثة أسهم : سهما له وسهمين لفرسه   " وهذا قول أكثر أهل العلماء وإليه ذهب الثوري  ،  والأوزاعي  ،  ومالك  ،  وابن المبارك  ،  والشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه : للفارس سهمان ، وللراجل سهم واحد .   [ ص: 360 ] 

 ويرضخ للعبيد والنسوان والصبيان إذا حضروا القتال ، ويقسم العقار الذي استولى عليه المسلمون كالمنقول . وعند أبي حنيفة    : يتخير الإمام في العقار : بين أن يقسمه بينهم ، وبين أن يجعله وقفا على المصالح . 

 وظاهر الآية لا يفرق بين العقار والمنقول . 

ومن قتل مشركا في القتال يستحق سلبه من رأس الغنيمة ، لما روي عن  أبي قتادة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال يوم حنين    :   " من قتل قتيلا له عليه بينة فله سلبه " . والسلب : كل ما يكون على المقتول من ملبوس وسلاح ، وفرسه الذي هو راكبه . 

 ويجوز للإمام أن ينفل بعض الجيش من الغنيمة ، لزيادة عناء وبلاء يكون منهم في الحرب ، يخصهم به من بين سائر الجيش ويجعله أسوة الجماعة في سهمان الغنيمة : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا يحيى بن بكير  ، ثنا الليث  ، عن عقيل  ، عن ابن شهاب  ، عن سالم  عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان ينفل بعض من يبعث من السرايا لأنفسهم خاصة ، سوى قسم عامة الجيش   . 

 وروي عن  حبيب بن مسلمة الفهري  ، قال : شهدت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نفل الربع في البدأة والثلث في الرجعة   . 

 واختلفوا في أن النفل من أين يعطى؟ فقال قوم : من خمس الخمس ، سهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وبه قال  الشافعي  ، وهذا معنى قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " مالي مما أفاء الله عليكم إلا   [ ص: 361 ] الخمس والخمس مردود فيكم "   . 

 وقال قوم : هو من الأربعة الأخماس بعد إفراز الخمس كسهام الغزاة ، وهو قول أحمد  وإسحاق    . 

 وذهب بعضهم إلى أن النفل من رأس الغنيمة قبل الخمس كالسلب للقاتل . وأما   الفيء : وهو ما أصابه المسلمون من أموال الكفار بغير إيجاف خيل ولا ركاب ،   بأن صالحهم على مال يؤدونه ، ومال الجزية ، وما يؤخذ من أموالهم إذا دخلوا   دار الإسلام للتجارة ، أو يموت واحد منهم في دار الإسلام ولا وارث له ،   فهذا كله فيء . 

 ومال الفيء كان خالصا لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حياته ، قال عمر  رضي الله عنه : إن الله قد خص رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في هذا الفيء بشيء لم يعطه أحدا غيره ثم قرأ : " وما أفاء الله على رسوله منهم   " 

 إلى قوله : " قدير " " الحشر - 6 " ، وكانت هذه خالصة لرسول الله - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - كان ينفق على أهله وعياله نفقة سنتهم من هذا المال ، ثم   يأخذ ما بقي فيجعله مجعل مال الله - عز وجل - . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في مصرف الفيء بعد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال قوم : هو للأئمة بعده .  وللشافعي  فيه   قولان : أحدهما ، للمقاتلة الذين أثبتت أساميهم في ديوان الجهاد ، لأنهم   القائمون مقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في إرهاب العدو . والقول   الثاني : أنه لمصالح المسلمين ، ويبدأ بالمقاتلة فيعطون منه كفايتهم ، ثم   بالأهم فالأهم من المصالح . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في تخميس الفيء   : فذهب  الشافعي  إلى أنه يخمس خمسه لأهل الغنيمة ، على خمسة أسهم . وأربعة أخماسه للمقاتلة وللمصالح . 

 وذهب الأكثرون : إلى أن الفيء لا يخمس ، بل مصرف جميعه واحد ، ولجميع المسلمين فيه حق : 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري  ، أنا جدي عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزاز  ، أنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أنا إسحاق الدبري  ، ثنا عبد الرزاق  ، ثنا معمر  ، عن الزهري  ، عن  مالك بن أوس بن الحدثان    : أنه سمع  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه يقول : " ما على وجه الأرض   [ ص: 362 ] مسلم إلا له في هذا الفيء حق ، إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم "   . 

 وأخبرنا أبو سعيد الطاهري  أنبأنا جدي عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزاز  أنبأنا محمد بن زكريا  العذافري أنبأنا أبو إسحاق الدبري  ثنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن أيوب  عن عكرمة بن خالد  عن  مالك بن أوس بن الحدثان  قال : قرأ  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه " إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين حتى بلغ " عليم حكيم " " التوبة - 60 " فقال : هذه لهؤلاء ثم قرأ : " واعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه   " حتى بلغ وابن السبيل ، ثم قال : هذه لهؤلاء ، ثم قرأ " ما أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى   " حتى بلغ " للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا     " " الحشر - 7 - 9 " ثم قال : هذه استوعبت المسلمين عامة ، فلئن عشت ،   فليأتين الراعي وهو بسرو حمير نصيبه منها ، لم يعرق فيها جبينه " . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن كنتم آمنتم بالله   ) قيل : أراد " اعلموا أنما غنمتم من شيء فأن لله خمسه وللرسول " يأمر فيه بما يريد ، فاقبلوه إن كنتم آمنتم بالله ( وما أنزلنا على عبدنا   ) أي : إن كنتم آمنتم بالله وبما أنزلنا على عبدنا ، يعني : قوله : " يسألونك عن الأنفال   " ( يوم الفرقان   ) يعني يوم بدر ، فرق الله بين الحق والباطل وهو ( يوم التقى الجمعان   ) حزب الله وحزب الشيطان ، وكان يوم الجمعة لسبع عشرة مضت من رمضان ، ( والله على كل شيء قدير   ) على نصركم مع قلتكم وكثرتهم . 
**
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (185)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية42 إلى الاية 48

**( إذ أنتم بالعدوة الدنيا وهم بالعدوة القصوى والركب أسفل منكم ولو تواعدتم لاختلفتم في الميعاد ولكن ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا ليهلك من هلك عن بينة ويحيا من حي عن بينة وإن الله لسميع عليم   ( 42 ) ) 

 ( إذ أنتم ) أي : إذ أنتم نزول يا معشر المسلمين ، ( بالعدوة الدنيا   ) أي : بشفير الوادي الأدنى إلى المدينة  ، والدنيا تأنيث الأدنى ، ( وهم ) يعني عدوكم من المشركين ، ( بالعدوة القصوى   )   [ ص: 363 ] بشفير الوادي الأقصى من المدينة  ، والقصوى تأنيث الأقصى . 

 قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة    " بالعدوة " بكسر العين فيهما ، والباقون بضمهما ، وهما لغتان كالكسوة والكسوة والرشوة والرشوة . ( والركب ) يعني : العير يريد أبا سفيان  وأصحابه ، ( أسفل منكم   ) أي : في موضع أسفل منكم إلى ساحل البحر ، على ثلاثة أميال من بدر  ، ( ولو تواعدتم لاختلفتم في الميعاد   ) وذلك أن المسلمين خرجوا ليأخذوا العير وخرج الكفار ليمنعوها ، فالتقوا على غير ميعاد ، فقال تعالى : " ولو تواعدتم لاختلفتم في الميعاد   " ، لقلتكم وكثرة عدوكم ، ( ولكن ) الله جمعكم على غير ميعاد ، ( ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا   ) من نصر أوليائه وإعزاز دينه وإهلاك أعدائه ، ( ليهلك من هلك عن بينة   ) أي : ليموت من يموت على بينة رآها وعبرة عاينها وحجة قامت عليه . ( ويحيا من حي عن بينة   ) ويعيش من يعيش على بينة لوعده : " وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   " " الإسراء - 15 ) . وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : معناه ليكفر من كفر بعد حجة قامت عليه ، ويؤمن من آمن على مثل ذلك ، فالهلاك هو الكفر ، والحياة هي الإيمان . 

 وقال قتادة    : ليضل من ضل عن بينة ، ويهدي من اهتدى على بينة . 

 قرأ أهل الحجاز  وأبو بكر  ويعقوب    : " حيي " بيائين ، مثل " خشي " وقرأ الآخرون : بياء واحدة مشددة ، لأنه مكتوب بياء واحدة . 

 ( وإن الله لسميع ) لدعائكم ، ( عليم ) بنياتكم . 
( إذ يريكهم الله في منامك قليلا ولو أراكهم كثيرا لفشلتم ولتنازعتم في الأمر ولكن الله سلم إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ( 43 ) وإذ يريكموهم إذ التقيتم في أعينكم قليلا ويقللكم في أعينهم ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا وإلى الله ترجع الأمور   ( 44 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إذ يريكهم الله   ) يريك يا محمد  المشركين ، ( في منامك   ) أي : نومك . وقال الحسن    : في منامك أي في عينك ، لأن العين موضع النوم ، ( قليلا ولو أراكهم كثيرا لفشلتم   ) لجبنتم ( ولتنازعتم ) أي : اختلفتم ( في الأمر ) أي : في الإحجام والإقدام ، ( ولكن الله سلم   ) أي سلمكم من المخالفة والفشل ، ( إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ) قال ابن عباس    : علم ما   [ ص: 364 ] في صدوركم من الحب لله - عز وجل - : 

 ( وإذ يريكموهم إذ التقيتم في أعينكم قليلا   ) قال مقاتل    : وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رأى في المنام أن العدو قليل قبل لقاء العدو ، وأخبر أصحابه بما رأى ، فلما التقوا ببدر  قلل الله المشركين في أعين المؤمنين . 

 قال ابن مسعود  رضي الله  عنه : لقد قللوا  في أعيننا حتى قلت لرجل إلى جنبي أتراهم سبعين؟ قال :  أراهم مائة ، فأسرنا  رجلا فقلنا كم كنتم؟ قال : ألفا . 

 ( ويقللكم ) يا معشر المؤمنين ( في أعينهم   ) قال  السدي    : قال ناس من المشركين : إن العير قد انصرفت فارجعوا ، فقال أبو جهل    : الآن إذ برز لكم محمد  وأصحابه؟ فلا ترجعوا حتى تستأصلوهم ، إنما محمد  وأصحابه أكلة جزور ، فلا تقتلوهم ، واربطوهم بالحبال - يقوله من القدرة التي في نفسه - : قال الكلبي      : استقل بعضهم بعضا ليجترئوا على القتال ، فقلل المشركين في أعين   المؤمنين لكي لا يجبنوا ، وقلل المؤمنين في أعين المشركين لكي لا يهربوا ، (   ليقضي الله أمرا   ) من إعلاء الإسلام وإعزاز أهله وإذلال الشرك وأهله . ( كان مفعولا   ) كائنا ، ( وإلى الله ترجع الأمور   ) 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة فاثبتوا واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون   ( 45 ) وأطيعوا الله ورسوله ولا تنازعوا فتفشلوا وتذهب ريحكم واصبروا إن الله مع الصابرين   ( 46 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا لقيتم فئة   ) أي : جماعة كافرة ( فاثبتوا ) لقتالهم ، ( واذكروا الله كثيرا   ) أي : ادعوا الله بالنصر والظفر بهم ، ( لعلكم تفلحون ) أي : كونوا على رجاء الفلاح . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأطيعوا الله ورسوله ولا تنازعوا   ) لا تختلفوا ، ( فتفشلوا ) أي : تجبنوا وتضعفوا ، ( وتذهب ريحكم   ) قال مجاهد    : نصرتكم . وقال  السدي    : جراءتكم وجدكم . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : حدتكم . وقال النضر بن شميل    : قوتكم . وقال الأخفش    : دولتكم . والريح ها هنا كناية عن نفاذ الأمر وجريانه على المراد ، تقول العرب : هبت ريح فلان إذا أقبل أمره على ما يريد . 

 قال قتادة  وابن زيد    : هو ريح النصر لم يكن نصر قط إلا بريح يبعثها الله - عز وجل - تضرب وجوه العدو .   [ ص: 365 ] ومنه قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " نصرت بالصبا وأهلكت عاد بالدبور "   . 

 وعن النعمان بن مقرن  قال : شهدت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكان إذا لم يقاتل أول النهار انتظر حتى تزول الشمس وتهب الرياح وينزل النصر   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( واصبروا إن الله مع الصابرين   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا عبد الله بن محمد  ، ثنا معاوية بن عمرو  ، ثنا أبو إسحاق  ، عن  موسى بن عقبة  ، عن سالم أبي النضر مولى عمر بن عبيد الله  وكان كاتبا له قال : كتب إليه عبد الله بن أبي أوفى  فقرأته أن   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في بعض أيامه التي لقي فيها العدو ،   انتظر حتى مالت الشمس ، ثم قام في الناس فقال : " يا أيها الناس لا تتمنوا لقاء العدو وسلوا الله العافية ، فإذا لقيتموهم فاصبروا واعلموا أن الجنة تحت ظلال السيوف " ، ثم قال : اللهم منزل الكتاب ومجري السحاب وهازم الأحزاب اهزمهم وانصرنا عليهم "   . 
( ولا تكونوا كالذين خرجوا من ديارهم بطرا ورئاء الناس ويصدون عن سبيل الله والله بما يعملون محيط   ( 47 ) وإذ   زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم وقال لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإني جار لكم   فلما تراءت الفئتان نكص على عقبيه وقال إني بريء منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون   إني أخاف الله والله شديد العقاب   ( 48 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولا تكونوا كالذين خرجوا من ديارهم بطرا   ) فخرا وأشرا ، ( ورئاء الناس   ) قال الزجاج    : البطر الطغيان في النعمة وترك شكرها ، والرياء : إظهار الجميل ليرى وإبطان القبيح ، ( ويصدون عن سبيل الله والله بما يعملون محيط   ) نزلت في المشركين حين أقبلوا إلى بدر  ولهم   [ ص: 366 ] بغي وفخر ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " اللهم هذه قريش  قد أقبلت بخيلائها وفخرها تجادلك وتكذب رسولك ، اللهم فنصرك الذي وعدتني " ، قالوا : لما رأى أبو سفيان  أنه قد أحرز عيره أرسل إلى قريش  إنكم إنما خرجتم لتمنعوا عيركم فقد نجاها الله ، فارجعوا ، فقال أبو جهل    : والله لا نرجع حتى نرد بدرا  ، وكان بدر  موسما   من مواسم العرب يجتمع لهم بها سوق كل عام ، فنقيم بها ثلاثا فننحر الجزور   ونطعم الطعام ونسقي الخمر وتعزف علينا القيان ، وتسمع بنا العرب فلا  يزالون  يهابوننا أبدا ، فوافوها فسقوا كئوس المنايا مكان الخمر ، وناحت  عليهم  النوائح مكان القيان ، فنهى الله عباده المؤمنين أن يكونوا مثلهم  وأمرهم  بإخلاص النية والحسبة في نصر دينه ومؤازرة نبيه - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم   ) وكان تزيينه أن قريشا  لما اجتمعت للسير ذكرت الذي بينها وبين بني بكر  من الحرب ، فكاد ذلك أن يثنيهم فجاء إبليس في جند من الشياطين معه رايته ، فتبدى لهم في صورة سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم  ، ( وقال ) لهم ( لا غالب لكم اليوم من الناس وإني جار لكم   ) أي : مجير لكم من كنانة ، ( فلما تراءت الفئتان   ) أي التقى الجمعان رأى إبليس الملائكة نزلوا من السماء علم أنه لا طاقة له بهم ، ( نكص على عقبيه   ) قال الضحاك    : ولى مدبرا . وقال النضر بن شميل    : رجع القهقرى على قفاه هاربا . قال الكلبي    : لما التقوا كان إبليس في صف المشركين على صورة سراقة  آخذا بيد الحارث بن هشام  ، فنكص على عقبيه ، فقال له الحارث    : أفرارا من غير قتال؟ فجعل يمسكه فدفع في صدره وانطلق وانهزم الناس ، فلما قدموا مكة  قالوا هزم الناس سراقة  ، فبلغ ذلك سراقة  ،   فقال : بلغني أنكم تقولون : إني هزمت الناس ، فوالله ما شعرت بمسيركم ،   حتى بلغني هزيمتكم! فقالوا : أما أتيتنا في يوم كذا؟ فحلف لهم . فلما   أسلموا علموا أن ذلك كان الشيطان . 

قال الحسن  في قوله : ( وقال إني بريء منكم إني أرى ما لا ترون   ) قال : رأى إبليس جبريل  متعجرا ببرد يمشي بين يدي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وفي يده اللجام يقود الفرس ، ما ركب . 

وقال قتادة    : كان إبليس يقول : إني أرى ما لا ترون وصدق . وقال ( إني أخاف الله     ) وكذب والله ما به من مخافة الله ، ولكن علم أنه لا قوة به ولا منعة   فأوردهم وأسلمهم ، وذلك عادة عدو الله لمن أطاعه ، إذا التقى الحق والباطل   أسلمهم وتبرأ منهم   . 

 وقال عطاء    : إني أخاف الله أن يهلكني فيمن يهلك .   [ ص: 367 ] 

 وقال الكلبي    : خاف أن يأخذه جبريل  عليه السلام ويعرف حاله فلا يطيعوه . 

 وقيل : معناه إني أخاف الله أي أعلم صدق وعده لأوليائه لأنه كان على ثقة من أمره . 

 ( والله شديد العقاب    ) وقيل : معناه إني  أخاف الله عليكم والله شديد العقاب . وقيل : انقطع  الكلام عند قوله أخاف  الله ثم يقول الله : والله شديد العقاب . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن إبراهيم بن أبي علية  ، عن طلحة بن عبيد الله بن كريز  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :     " ما رئي الشيطان يوما هو فيه أصغر ولا أدحر ولا أحقر ولا أغيظ منه يوم   عرفة ، وما ذاك إلا لما يرى من تنزل الرحمة وتجاوز الله تعالى عن الذنوب   العظام ، إلا ما كان من يوم بدر    " ، فقيل : وما رأى يوم بدر؟  قال : " أما إنه قد رأى جبريل  عليه السلام وهو يزع الملائكة   " . هذا حديث مرسل . 
**
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (186)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية49 إلى الاية 58
**
( إذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض غر هؤلاء دينهم ومن يتوكل على الله فإن الله عزيز حكيم   ( 49 ) ولو ترى إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم وذوقوا عذاب الحريق   ( 50 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) شك ونفاق ، ( غر هؤلاء دينهم   ) يعني : غر المؤمنين دينهم ، هؤلاء قوم كانوا مستضعفين بمكة قد أسلموا ، وحبسهم أقرباؤهم من الهجرة ، فلما خرجت قريش  إلى بدر  ، أخرجوهم كرها ، فلما نظروا إلى قلة المسلمين ارتابوا وارتدوا ، وقالوا : غر هؤلاء دينهم ، فقتلوا جميعا ، منهم : قيس بن الوليد بن المغيرة  ، وأبو قيس بن الفاكه بن المغيرة  المخزوميان ، والحارث بن زمعة بن الأسود بن المطلب  ، وعلي بن أمية بن خلف الجمحي  ، والعاص بن منبه بن الحجاج    . قال الله تعالى : ( ومن يتوكل على الله   ) أي : ومن يسلم أمره إلى الله ويثق به ، ( فإن الله عزيز ) قوي يفعل بأعدائه ما يشاء ، ( حكيم ) 

 ( ولو ترى ) يا محمد  ، ( إذ يتوفى الذين كفروا الملائكة يضربون   ) أي : يقبضون أرواحهم . اختلفوا فيه ، قيل : هذا عند الموت ، تضرب الملائكة وجوه الكفار وأدبارهم بسياط النار .   [ ص: 368 ] 

 وقيل : أراد الذين قتلوا من المشركين ببدر كانت الملائكة يضربون ، ( وجوههم وأدبارهم   ) قال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد    : يريد أستاههم ، ولكن الله حيي يكني . قال ابن عباس    : كان المشركون إذا أقبلوا بوجوههم إلى المسلمين ضربت الملائكة وجوههم بالسيوف ، وإذا ولوا أدركتهم الملائكة فضربوا أدبارهم   . 

 وقال  ابن جريج    : يريد ما أقبل منهم وما أدبر ، أي : يضربون أجسادهم كلها ، والمراد بالتوفي : القتل . ( وذوقوا عذاب الحريق   ) أي : وتقول لهم الملائكة : ذوقوا عذاب الحريق . وقيل : كان مع الملائكة مقامع من حديد يضربون بها الكفار ، فتلتهب النار في جراحاتهم ، فذلك قوله تعالى : " وذوقوا عذاب الحريق   " . وقال الحسن    : هذا يوم القيامة تقول لهم خزنة جهنم : ذوقوا عذاب الحريق . وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يقولون لهم ذلك بعد الموت .
( ذلك بما قدمت أيديكم وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   ( 51 ) كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كفروا بآيات الله فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم إن الله قوي شديد العقاب   ( 52 ) ذلك بأن الله لم يك مغيرا نعمة أنعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وأن الله سميع عليم   ( 53 ) كدأب آل فرعون والذين من قبلهم كذبوا بآيات ربهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم وأغرقنا آل فرعون وكل كانوا ظالمين   ( 54 ) ) 

 ( ذلك ) أي : ذلك الضرب الذي وقع بكم ، ( بما قدمت أيديكم ) أي : بما كسبت أيديكم ، ( وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   ) 

 ( كدأب آل فرعون   ) كفعل آل فرعون  وصنيعهم وعادتهم ، معناه : أن عادة هؤلاء في كفرهم كعادة آل فرعون    . قال ابن عباس    : هو أن آل فرعون  أيقنوا أن موسى  نبي من الله فكذبوه ، كذلك هؤلاء جاءهم محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالصدق فكذبوه ، فأنزل الله بهم عقوبة كما أنزل بآل فرعون . ( والذين من قبلهم   ) أي : ( كفروا بآيات الله فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم إن الله قوي شديد العقاب   ) 

 ( ذلك بأن الله لم يك مغيرا نعمة أنعمها على قوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم   ) أراد : أن الله تعالى لا يغير ما أنعم على قوم حتى يغيروا هم ما بهم ، بالكفران وترك الشكر ، فإذا فعلوا ذلك غير الله ما بهم ، فسلبهم النعمة .   [ ص: 369 ] 

وقال  السدي    : نعمة الله محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنعم الله به على قريش  وأهل مكة  ، فكذبوه وكفروا به فنقله الله إلى الأنصار  ، ( وأن الله سميع عليم   ) 

 ( كدأب آل فرعون   ) كصنع آل فرعون  ، ( والذين من قبلهم   ) من كفار الأمم ، ( كذبوا بآيات ربهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم     ) أهلكنا بعضهم بالرجفة وبعضهم بالخسف وبعضهم بالمسخ وبعضهم بالريح   وبعضهم بالغرق ، فكذلك أهلكنا كفار بدر بالسيف ، لما كذبوا بآيات ربهم ، ( وأغرقنا آل فرعون وكل كانوا ظالمين   ) يعني : الأولين والآخرين .
( إن شر الدواب عند الله الذين كفروا فهم لا يؤمنون   ( 55 ) الذين عاهدت منهم ثم ينقضون عهدهم في كل مرة وهم لا يتقون   ( 56 ) فإما تثقفنهم في الحرب فشرد بهم من خلفهم لعلهم يذكرون   ( 57 ) وإما تخافن من قوم خيانة فانبذ إليهم على سواء إن الله لا يحب الخائنين   ( 58 ) ) 

 ( إن شر الدواب عند الله الذين كفروا فهم لا يؤمنون   ) قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : يعني يهود بني قريظة ،  منهم كعب بن الأشرف  وأصحابه . 

 ( الذين عاهدت منهم   ) يعني عاهدتهم وقيل : أي : عاهدت معهم . وقيل أدخل " من " لأن معناه : أخذت منهم العهد ، ( ثم ينقضون عهدهم في كل مرة   ) وهم بنو قريظة  ، نقضوا العهد الذي كان بينهم وبين رسول الله     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأعانوا المشركين بالسلاح على قتال النبي -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ، ثم قالوا : نسينا وأخطأنا فعاهدهم الثانية  ،  فنقضوا العهد ومالئوا الكفار على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم  الخندق  ، وركب كعب بن الأشرف  إلى مكة  ، فوافقهم على مخالفة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( وهم لا يتقون   ) لا يخافون الله تعالى في نقض العهد . 

 ( فإما تثقفنهم   ) تجدنهم ، ( في الحرب   ) قال مقاتل    : إن أدركتهم في الحرب وأسرتهم ، ( فشرد بهم من خلفهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : فنكل بهم من ورائهم . وقال سعيد بن جبير      : أنذر بهم من خلفهم . وأصل التشريد : التفريق والتبديد ، معناه فرق بهم   جمع كل ناقض ، أي : افعل بهؤلاء الذين نقضوا عهدك وجاءوا لحربك فعلا من   القتل والتنكيل ، يفرق منك ويخافك من خلفهم من أهل مكة  واليمن  ، ( لعلهم يذكرون ) يتذكرون ويعتبرون فلا ينقضون العهد .   [ ص: 370 ] 

 ( وإما تخافن   ) أي : تعلمن يا محمد  ، ( من قوم ) معاهدين ، ( خيانة ) نقض عهد بما يظهر لكم منهم من آثار الغدر كما ظهر من قريظة  والنضير  ، ( فانبذ إليهم   ) فاطرح إليهم عهدهم ، ( على سواء     ) يقول : أعلمهم قبل حربك إياهم أنك قد فسخت العهد بينك وبينهم حتى تكون   أنت وهم في العلم بنقض العهد سواء ، فلا يتوهموا أنك نقضت العهد بنصب  الحرب  معهم ، ( إن الله لا يحب الخائنين   ) 

 أخبرنا محمد بن الحسن المروزي  ، أنا أبو سهل محمد بن عمر بن طرفة السجزي  ، أنا أبو سليمان الخطابي  أنا أبو بكر محمد بن بكر بن محمد بن عبد الرزاق بن داسة التمار  ، ثنا  أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث السجستاني  ، ثنا حفص بن عمر النمري  ، ثنا شعبة  عن أبي الفيض  عن  سليم بن عامر  عن رجل من حمير  قال : كان بين معاوية  وبين الروم  عهد   ، وكان يسير نحو بلادهم ، حتى إذا انقضى العهد غزاهم ، فجاء رجل على فرس   وهو يقول : الله أكبر الله أكبر ، وفاء لا غدر ، فنظر فإذا هو  عمرو بن عبسة ،  فأرسل إليه معاوية  فسأله   فقال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من كان بينه وبين   قوم عهد فلا يشد عقدة ولا يحلها حتى ينقضي أمدها أو ينبذ إليهم على سواء "  .  فرجع معاوية  رضي الله عنه   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (187)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية59 إلى الاية 67
**
( ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا سبقوا إنهم لا يعجزون   ( 59 ) وأعدوا   لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين   من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف   إليكم وأنتم لا تظلمون   ( 60 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا سبقوا   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر  وحمزة  وحفص    " يحسبن " بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، " سبقوا " أي : فأتوا ، نزلت في الذين انهزموا يوم بدر  من المشركين . فمن قرأ بالياء يقول " لا يحسبن الذين كفروا " أنفسهم سابقين فائتين في عذابنا ، ومن قرأ   [ ص: 371 ] بالتاء فعلى الخطاب . قرأ ابن عامر    : ( أنهم لا يعجزون ) بفتح الألف ، أي : لأنهم لا يعجزون ، ولا يفوتونني . وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الألف على الابتداء . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة   ) الإعداد : اتخاذ الشيء لوقت الحاجة . ( من قوة ) أي : من الآلات التي تكون لكم قوة عليهم من الخيل والسلاح   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، ثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، عن مسلم بن الحجاج  ثنا هارون بن معروف  ثنا ابن وهب  أخبرني عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن أبي علي ، ثمامة بن شفى  أنه سمع عقبة بن عامر  يقول : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول ، وهو على المنبر :   " وأعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ألا إن القوة الرمي ، ألا إن القوة الرمي ، ألا إن القوة الرمي "   . 

 وبهذا الإسناد قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول   " ستفتح عليكم الروم ويكفيكم الله - عز وجل - فلا يعجز أحدكم أن يلهو بأسهمه "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا أبو نعيم  ، ثنا  عبد الرحمن بن الغسيل  ، عن حمزة بن أبي أسيد  عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم بدر  حين صففنا لقريش  وصفوا لنا : " إذا أكثبوكم فعليكم بالنبل "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، ثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، ثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، ثنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الوارث  ، ثنا  هشام الدستوائي  عن قتادة  عن  سالم بن أبي الجعد  عن معدان بن أبي طلحة  عن أبي نجيح السلمي  قال : حاصرنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الطائف  فسمعت   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من بلغ بسهم في سبيل الله فهو له   درجة في الجنة " ، قال : فبلغت يومئذ ستة عشر سهما . وسمعت رسول الله -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من رمى بسهم في سبيل الله فهو عدل محرر "   .   [ ص: 372 ] 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن بشران  ، أنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، ثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، ثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أنا معمر  ، عن  يحيى بن كثير  ، عن زيد بن سلام  ، عن عبد الله بن زيد بن الأزرق  عن عقبة بن عامر الجهني  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إن الله يدخل بالسهم الواحد الجنة ثلاثة : صانعه ، والممد به ، والرامي به في سبيل الله "   . 

 وروي عن خالد بن زيد  عن عقبة بن عامر  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :     " إن الله يدخل بالسهم الواحد ثلاثة نفر في الجنة : صانعه يحتسب في  صنعته  الخير ، والرامي به ومنبله ، وارموا واركبوا ، وإن ترموا أحب إلي من  أن  تركبوا ، كل شيء يلهو به الرجل باطل إلا رميه بقوسه وتأديبه فرسه  وملاعبته  امرأته فإنهن من الحق . ومن ترك الرمي بعدما علمه رغبة عنه فإنه  نعمة تركها  أو قال كفرها "   . 

 قوله : ( ومن رباط الخيل   ) يعني : ربطها واقتناؤها للغزو . وقال عكرمة    : القوة الحصون ومن رباط الخيل الإناث . وروي عن خالد بن الوليد  أنه كان لا يركب في القتال إلا الإناث لقلة صهيلها . وعن أبي محيريز  قال : كان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم يستحبون ذكور الخيل عند الصفوف وإناث الخيل عند البيات والغارات   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا أبو نعيم ،  ثنا زكريا  عن عامر  ، ثنا عروة البارقي  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " الخيل معقود في نواصيها الخير إلى يوم القيامة ، الأجر والمغنم "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  ، ثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، ثنا علي بن حفص  ، ثنا ابن المبارك  ، ثنا طلحة بن أبي سعيد  قال : سمعت  سعيدا المقبري  يحدث أنه سمع  أبا هريرة  يقول : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من احتبس فرسا في سبيل الله إيمانا وتصديقا بوعده ، فإن شبعه ، وريه ، وروثه ، وبوله في ميزانه يوم القيامة "   .   [ ص: 373 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أنبأنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أنبأنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :     " الخيل ثلاثة : لرجل أجر ، ولرجل ستر ، وهي لرجل وزر ، فأما التي هي له   أجر فرجل ربطها في سبيل الله ، فأطال لها في مرج أو روضة فما أصابت في   طيلها من ذلك المرج أو الروضة كان له حسنات ، ولو أنها قطعت طيلها ذلك   فاستنت شرفا أو شرفين ، كانت آثارها وأرواثها حسنات له ، ولو أنها مرت بنهر   فشربت منه ، ولم يرد أن يسقيها كان ذلك له حسنات ، فهي لذلك الرجل أجر ،   وأما التي هي له ستر : فرجل ربطها تغنيا وتعففا ، ثم لم ينس حق الله في   ظهورها ولا رقابها ، فهي له ستر ، وأما التي هي له وزر : فرجل ربطها فخرا   ورياء ، ونواء لأهل الإسلام ، فهي على ذلك وزر " وسئل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الحمر فقال : " ما أنزل علي فيها شيء إلا هذه الآية الجامعة الفاذة : " فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره   "   ( ترهبون به   ) تخوفون ( عدو الله وعدوكم وآخرين   ) أي : وترهبون آخرين ، ( من دونهم لا تعلمونهم الله يعلمهم   ) قال مجاهد  ومقاتل  وقتادة    : هم بنو قريظة    . وقال  السدي    : هم أهل فارس    . وقال الحسن  وابن زيد    : هم المنافقون ، لا تعلمونهم ، لأنهم معكم يقولون : لا إله إلا الله . وقيل : هم كفار الجن . 

 ( وما تنفقوا من شيء في سبيل الله يوف إليكم   ) يوفى لكم أجره ، ( وأنتم لا تظلمون   ) لا تنقص أجوركم . 
( وإن جنحوا للسلم فاجنح لها وتوكل على الله إنه هو السميع العليم   ( 61 ) وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك فإن حسبك الله هو الذي أيدك بنصره وبالمؤمنين   ( 62 ) وألف بين قلوبهم لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم ولكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم   ( 63 ) يا أيها النبي حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين   ( 64 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإن جنحوا للسلم   ) أي : مالوا إلى الصلح ، ( فاجنح لها   ) أي : مل إليها وصالحهم . روي عن قتادة  والحسن    : أن هذه الآية منسوخة بقوله تعالى : " فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم   " براءة - 5 " (   [ ص: 374 ] وتوكل على الله   ) ! ثم بالله ، ( إنه هو السميع العليم   ) 

 ( وإن يريدوا أن يخدعوك   ) يغدروا ويمكروا بك . قال مجاهد    : يعني بني قريظة    . ( فإن حسبك الله   ) كافيك الله ، ( هو الذي أيدك بنصره وبالمؤمنين   ) أي : بالأنصار    . 

 ( وألف بين قلوبهم   ) أي : بين الأوس  والخزرج  ، كانت بينهم إحن وثارات في الجاهلية ، فصيرهم الله إخوانا بعد أن كانوا أعداء ، ( لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا ما ألفت بين قلوبهم ولكن الله ألف بينهم إنه عزيز حكيم   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها النبي حسبك الله ومن اتبعك من المؤمنين   ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : أسلم مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثلاثة وثلاثون رجلا وست نسوة ، ثم أسلم  عمر بن الخطاب  فتم به الأربعون ، فنزلت هذه الآية . 

 واختلفوا في محل " من " فقال أكثر المفسرين محله خفض ، عطفا على الكاف في قوله : " حسبك الله   " وحسب من اتبعك ، وقال بعضهم : هو رفع عطفا على اسم الله معناه : حسبك الله ومتبعوك من المؤمنين . 
( يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال إن يكن منكم عشرون صابرون يغلبوا مائتين وإن يكن منكم مائة يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون   ( 65 ) الآن   خفف الله عنكم وعلم أن فيكم ضعفا فإن يكن منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين   وإن يكن منكم ألف يغلبوا ألفين بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين   ( 66 ) ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض تريدون عرض الدنيا والله يريد الآخرة والله عزيز حكيم   ( 67 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها النبي حرض المؤمنين على القتال   ) أي : حثهم على القتال .   [ ص: 375 ]   ( إن يكن منكم عشرون   ) رجلا ( صابرون ) محتسبون ، ( يغلبوا مائتين   ) من عدوهم يقهروهم ، ( وإن يكن منكم مائة   ) صابرة محتسبة ، ( يغلبوا ألفا من الذين كفروا   ) ذلك ( بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون     ) أي : إن المشركين يقاتلون على غير احتساب ولا طلب ثواب ، ولا يثبتون   إذا صدقتموهم القتال ، خشية أن يقتلوا . وهذا خبر بمعنى الأمر ، وكان هذا يوم بدر فرض الله على الرجل الواحد من المؤمنين قتال عشرة من الكافرين ، فثقلت على المؤمنين ، فخفف الله عنهم ، فنزل : 

 ( الآن خفف الله عنكم وعلم أن فيكم ضعفا   ) أي : ضعفا في الواحد عن قتال العشرة وفي المائة عن قتال الألف ، وقرأ أبو جعفر    : " ضعفاء " بفتح العين والمد على الجمع ، وقرأ الآخرون بسكون العين ، ( فإن يكن منكم مائة صابرة يغلبوا مائتين   ) من الكفار ، ( وإن يكن منكم ألف يغلبوا ألفين بإذن الله والله مع الصابرين   ) فرد من العشرة إلى الاثنين ، فإن كان المسلمون على الشطر من عدوهم لا يجوز لهم أن يفروا   . 

 وقال سفيان  قال ابن شبرمة    : وأرى الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر مثل هذا . 

 قرأ أهل الكوفة    : " وإن يكن منكم مائة " ، بالياء فيهما وافق أهل البصرة  في الأول والباقون بالتاء فيهما . وقرأ عاصم  وحمزة    " ضعفاء " بفتح الضاد هاهنا وفي سورة الروم ، والباقون بضمها . 

 وقوله تعالى : ( ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وأهل البصرة    : " تكون " بالتاء والباقون بالياء ، وقرأ أبو جعفر    : " أسارى " ، والآخرون . " أسرى " . 

 وروى الأعمش  عن عمر بن مرة  عن أبي عبيد  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : لما كان يوم بدر  وجيء بالأسرى ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما تقولون في هؤلاء   " ؟ فقال أبو بكر    : يا رسول الله قومك وأهلك فاستبقهم واستأن بهم ، لعل الله أن يتوب عليهم ، وخذ منهم فدية ، تكون لنا قوة على الكفار ، وقال عمر  رضي الله عنه : يا رسول الله كذبوك وأخرجوك قدمهم نضرب أعناقهم ، مكن عليا  من عقيل فيضرب عنقه ، ومكني من فلان - نسيب لعمر    - فأضرب عنقه ، فإن هؤلاء أئمة الكفر ، وقال عبد الله بن رواحة  يا رسول الله انظر واديا كثير الحطب فأدخلهم فيه ثم أضرم عليهم نارا . فقال له العباس    : قطعت رحمك . فسكت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلم يجبهم ، ثم دخل ، فقال ناس : يأخذ بقول أبي بكر  ، وقال ناس : يأخذ بقول عمر  ، وقال ناس : يأخذ بقول ابن رواحة  ،   ثم خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال " إن الله تعالى ليلين  قلوب  رجال حتى تكون ألين من اللبن ، ويشدد قلوب رجال حتى تكون أشد من  الحجارة ،  وإن مثلك يا أبا بكر  مثل إبراهيم  قال : " فمن تبعني فإنه مني ومن عصاني فإنك غفور رحيم   "   [ ص: 376 ]   " إبراهيم - 36 " ، ومثلك يا أبا بكر  مثل عيسى  حيث قال : " إن تعذبهم فإنهم عبادك وإن تغفر لهم فإنك أنت العزيز الحكيم   " " المائدة - 118 " ، وإن مثلك يا عمر  مثل نوح  حيث قال : " رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا   " " نوح - 26 " ، ومثل موسى  قال : " ربنا اطمس على أموالهم واشدد على قلوبهم   " " يونس - 88 " ، ثم قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أنتم اليوم عالة فلا يفلتن منهم أحد إلا بفداء أو ضرب عنق " ، قال  عبد الله بن مسعود  إلا  سهيل بن بيضاء  فإني   سمعته يذكر الإسلام ، فسكت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فما  رأيتني  في يوم أخوف من أن تقع علي الحجارة من السماء من ذلك اليوم ، حتى  قال رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إلا  سهيل بن بيضاء    " . قال ابن عباس    : قال  عمر بن الخطاب  فهوى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما قال أبو بكر  ولم يهو ما قلت ، فلما كان من الغد جئت فإذا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبو بكر  قاعدين   يبكيان قلت : يا رسول الله أخبرني من أي شيء تبكي أنت وصاحبك فإن وجدت   بكاء بكيت وإن لم أجد بكاء تباكيت لبكائكما؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - : أبكي للذي عرض علي أصحابك من أخذهم الفداء ، لقد عرض علي   عذابهم أدنى من هذه الشجرة ، لشجرة قريبة من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - ، وأنزل الله تعالى : " ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض   " إلى قوله : فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالا طيبا   "   " الأنفال 67 - 69 " فأحل الله الغنيمة لهم . بقوله : " له أسرى " جمع أسير مثل قتلى وقتيل . 

 قوله : ( حتى يثخن في الأرض   ) أي : يبالغ في قتال المشركين وأسرهم ، ( تريدون ) أيها المؤمنون ( عرض الدنيا   ) بأخذكم الفداء ، ( والله يريد الآخرة   ) يريد لكم ثواب الآخرة بقهركم المشركين ونصر دين الله - عز وجل - ، " والله عزيز حكيم   " . 

وكان الفداء لكل أسير أربعين أوقية ، والأوقية أربعون درهما . 

 قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان هذا يوم بدر  والمسلمون يومئذ قليل ، فلما كثروا واشتد سلطانهم أنزل الله في الأسارى " فإما منا بعد وإما فداء   " ، " محمد - 4 " فجعل الله - عز وجل - نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمؤمنين في أمر الأسارى بالخيار إن شاءوا قتلوهم وإن شاءوا استعبدوهم ، وإن شاءوا فادوهم ،   [ ص: 377 ] وإن شاءوا أعتقوهم . 
**
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (188)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الثالث
سُورَةِ الْأَنْفَالِ 
الاية68 إلى الاية الى نهاية السورة

**( لولا كتاب من الله سبق لمسكم فيما أخذتم عذاب عظيم   ( 68 ) فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالا طيبا واتقوا الله إن الله غفور رحيم   ( 69 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( لولا كتاب من الله سبق   ) قال ابن عباس    : كانت الغنائم حراما على الأنبياء والأمم فكانوا إذا أصابوا شيئا من الغنائم جعلوه للقربان ، فكانت تنزل نار من السماء فتأكله ، فلما كان يوم بدر  أسرع المؤمنون في الغنائم وأخذوا الفداء ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " لولا كتاب من الله سبق   " يعني لولا قضاء من الله سبق في اللوح المحفوظ بأنه يحل لكم الغنائم   . 

وقال الحسن  ومجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : لولا كتاب من الله سبق أنه لا يعذب أحدا ممن شهد بدرا  مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

وقال  ابن جريج     : لولا كتاب من الله سبق  أنه لا يضل قوما بعد إذ هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما  يتقون ، وأنه لا يأخذ قوما  فعلوا أشياء بجهالة ( لمسكم ) لنالكم وأصابكم ، (  فيما أخذتم   ) من الفداء قبل أن تؤمروا به ، ( عذاب عظيم ) 

قال ابن إسحاق    : لم يكن من المؤمنين أحد ممن أحضر إلا حب الغنائم إلا  عمر بن الخطاب  فإنه أشار على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقتل الأسرى ،  وسعد بن معاذ  قال : يا رسول الله كان الإثخان في القتل أحب إلي من استبقاء الرجال ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " لو نزل عذاب من السماء ما نجا منه غير  عمر بن الخطاب   وسعد بن معاذ    "   . 

 فقال الله تعالى : ( فكلوا مما غنمتم حلالا طيبا واتقوا الله إن الله غفور رحيم   ) روي أنه لما نزلت الآية الأولى كف أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيديهم عما أخذوا من الفداء فنزل : ( فكلوا مما غنمتم   )   [ ص: 378 ] الآية . وروينا عن جابر  رضي الله عنه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أحلت لي الغنائم ولم تحل لأحد قبلي " . 

 أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  ، أنا أبو طاهر الزيادي  ، أنا محمد بن الحسين القطان  ، ثنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، ثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أنبأنا معمر  عن همام  ، ثنا  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله :   " لم تحل الغنائم لأحد من قبلنا ، وذلك بأن الله رأى ضعفنا وعجزنا فطيبها لنا " .   . 
( يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيرا يؤتكم خيرا مما أخذ منكم ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم   ( 70 ) وإن يريدوا خيانتك فقد خانوا الله من قبل فأمكن منهم والله عليم حكيم   ( 71 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  وأبو جعفر    : " من الأسارى " بالألف ، والباقون بلا ألف . 

 نزلت في  العباس بن عبد المطلب  رضي الله عنه وكأن أسر يوم بدر  ، وكان أحد العشرة الذين ضمنوا طعام أهل بدر  ، وكان يوم بدر  نوبته   ، وكان خرج بعشرين أوقية من الذهب ليطعم بها الناس ، فأراد أن يطعم ذلك   اليوم فاقتتلوا وبقيت العشرون أوقية معه ، فأخذت منه في الحرب ، فكلم النبي   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يحتسب العشرين أوقية من فدائه فأبى وقال : "   أما شيء خرجت تستعين به علينا فلا أتركه لك " وكلف فداء ابني أخيه عقيل بن أبي طالب   ونوفل بن الحارث  ، فقال العباس    : يا محمد  تركتني أتكفف قريشا  ما بقيت؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " فأين الذهب الذي دفعته إلى أم الفضل  وقت خروجك من مكة  وقلت لها : إني لا أدري ما يصيبني في وجهي هذا ، فإن حدث بي حدث فهو لك ولعبد الله  ولعبيد الله  وللفضل  وقثم    " ، يعني بنيه ، فقال له العباس    : وما يدريك؟ قال : أخبرني به ربي - عز وجل - ، قال العباس    : أشهد أنك صادق! وأن لا إله إلا الله وأنك عبده ورسوله ، ولم يطلع عليه أحد إلا الله - عز وجل - ، فذلك قوله تعالى : " يا أيها النبي قل لمن في أيديكم من الأسرى   " الذين أخذت منهم الفداء ، ( إن يعلم الله في قلوبكم خيرا   ) أي إيمانا ، ( يؤتكم خيرا مما أخذ منكم   ) من الفداء ، ( ويغفر لكم   )   [ ص: 379 ] ذنوبكم ( والله غفور رحيم   ) قال العباس  رضي   الله عنه فأبدلني الله عنها عشرين عبدا كلهم تاجر يضرب بمال كثير وأدناهم   يضرب بعشرين ألف درهم مكان عشرين أوقية ، وأعطاني زمزم وما أحب أن لي بها   جميع أموال أهل مكة  ، وأنا أنتظر المغفرة من ربي - عز وجل - . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإن يريدوا خيانتك   ) يعني الأسارى ، ( فقد خانوا الله من قبل فأمكن منهم   ) ببدر  ، ( والله عليم حكيم   ) قال  ابن جريج :  أراد بالخيانة الكفر ، أي : إن كفروا بك فقد كفروا بالله من قبل فأمكن منهم المؤمنين ببدر  حتى قتلوهم وأسروهم ، وهذا تهديد لهم إن عادوا إلى قتال المؤمنين ومعاداتهم . 
( إن الذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله والذين   آووا ونصروا أولئك بعضهم أولياء بعض والذين آمنوا ولم يهاجروا ما لكم من   ولايتهم من شيء حتى يهاجروا وإن استنصروكم في الدين فعليكم النصر إلا على   قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق والله بما تعملون بصير   ( 72 ) والذين كفروا بعضهم أولياء بعض إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير   ( 73 ) والذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله والذين آووا ونصروا أولئك هم المؤمنون حقا لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم   ( 74 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين آمنوا وهاجروا   ) أي : هجروا قومهم وديارهم ، يعني المهاجرين . ( وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله والذين آووا     ) رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمهاجرين معه ، أي : أسكنوهم   منازلهم ، ( ونصروا ) أي : ونصروهم على أعدائهم وهم الأنصار رضي الله عنهم ،   ( أولئك بعضهم أولياء بعض   ) دون أقربائهم من الكفار . قيل : في العون والنصرة . وقال ابن عباس    : في الميراث وكانوا يتوارثون بالهجرة ، فكان المهاجرون  والأنصار  يتوارثون دون ذوي الأرحام ، وكان من آمن ولم يهاجر لا يرث من قريبه المهاجر حتى كان فتح مكة  وانقطعت الهجرة ، وتوارثوا بالأرحام حيث   [ ص: 380 ] ما كانوا ، وصار ذلك منسوخا بقوله - عز وجل - : " وأولوا الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله   " " الأحزاب - 6 " ( والذين آمنوا ولم يهاجروا ما لكم من ولايتهم من شيء   ) يعني الميراث ، ( حتى يهاجروا   ) قرأ حمزة    : " ولايتهم " بكسر الواو ، والباقون بالفتح ، وهما واحد كالدلالة والدلالة . ( وإن استنصروكم في الدين   ) أي : استنصركم المؤمنون الذين لم يهاجروا ، ( فعليكم النصر إلا على قوم بينكم وبينهم ميثاق   ) عهد فلا تنصروهم عليهم ، ( والله بما تعملون بصير   ) 

 ( والذين كفروا بعضهم أولياء بعض   ) في العون والنصرة . وقال ابن عباس    : في الميراث ، أي : يرث المشركون بعضهم من بعض ، ( إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض   ) قال ابن عباس    : إلا تأخذوا في الميراث بما أمرتكم به . 

 وقال  ابن جريج    : إلا تعاونوا وتناصروا . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : جعل الله المهاجرين  والأنصار  أهل ولاية في الدين دون من سواهم ، وجعل الكافرين بعضهم أولياء بعض ، ثم قال : ( إلا تفعلوه   ) وهو أن يتولى المؤمن الكافر دون المؤمن ( تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير   ) فالفتنة في الأرض قوة الكفر ، والفساد الكبير ضعف الإسلام . 

 ( والذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله والذين آووا ونصروا أولئك هم المؤمنون حقا   ) لا مرية ولا ريب في إيمانهم . قيل : حققوا إيمانهم بالهجرة والجهاد وبذل المال في الدين ، ( لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم     ) في الجنة . فإن قيل : أي معنى في تكرار هذه الآية؟ قيل : المهاجرون   كانوا على طبقات : فكان بعضهم أهل الهجرة الأولى ، وهم الذين هاجروا قبل الحديبية  ، وبعضهم أهل الهجرة الثانية ، وهم الذين هاجروا بعد صلح الحديبية  قبل فتح مكة  ، وكان بعضهم ذا هجرتين هجرة الحبشة  والهجرة إلى المدينة  ، فالمراد من الآية الأولى الهجرة الأولى ، ومن الثانية الهجرة الثانية . 

 5 ( والذين آمنوا من بعد وهاجروا وجاهدوا معكم فأولئك منكم وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله إن الله بكل شيء عليم   ( 75 ) ) 

 قوله : ( والذين آمنوا من بعد وهاجروا وجاهدوا معكم فأولئك منكم   ) أي : معكم ، يريد : أنتم   [ ص: 381 ] منهم وهو منكم ، ( وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض   ) وهذا نسخ التوارث بالهجرة ورد الميراث إلى ذوي الأرحام   . 

 قوله ( في كتاب الله   ) أي : في حكم الله - عز وجل - . وقيل : أراد بكتاب الله القرآن ، يعني : القسمة التي بينها في سورة النساء ، ( إن الله بكل شيء عليم   ) . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (189)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
**الاية1 إلى الاية 2
**
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 

 قال مقاتل    : هذه السورة مدنية إلا آيتين من آخر السورة . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : قلت  لابن عباس    : سورة التوبة؟ قال : هي الفاضحة ما زالت تنزل : " ومنهم . . " ، " ومنهم . . " حتى ظنوا أنها لم تبق أحدا منهم إلا ذكر فيها ، قال : قلت سورة الأنفال؟ قال : تلك سورة بدر ، قال : قلت : سورة الحشر؟ قال : قل سورة بني النضير    . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أنا أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد إبراهيم الثعلبي  ، أنبأنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن الحسين الجرجاني  ، أنبأنا  أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي الحافظ  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن علي بن المثنى  ، حدثنا عبيد الله القواريري  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، حدثنا  عوف بن أبي جميلة الأعرابي  ، حدثني يزيد الفارسي  ، حدثني ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قلت لعثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنه : ما حملكم على أن عمدتم إلى الأنفال وهي من المثاني ، وإلى براءة ، وهي من المئين ، فقرنتم بينهما ولم تكتبوا بينهما " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " ووضعتموها في السبع الطوال؟ 

 فقال عثمان    : إن رسول  الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم كان مما يأتي عليه الزمان ، وهو ينزل عليه السور  ذوات العدد ،  فإذا نزل عليه الشيء يدعو بعض من يكتب عنده ، فيقول : ضعوا  هذه الآية في  السورة التي يذكر فيها كذا وكذا ، وكانت الأنفال مما نزل بالمدينة  ،   وكانت براءة من آخر ما نزل ، وكانت قصتها شبيهة بقصتها ، وقبض رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يبين لنا أنها منها ، فمن ثم قرنت بينهما ولم أكتب   بينهما سطر بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، ووضعتها في السبع الطوال   .          
[ ص: 8 ]   ( براءة من الله ورسوله إلى الذين عاهدتم من المشركين   ( 1 ) فسيحوا في الأرض أربعة أشهر واعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وأن الله مخزي الكافرين   ( 2 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( براءة من الله ورسوله   ) أي هذه براءة من الله . وهي مصدر كالنشاءة والدناءة . 

 قال المفسرون : لما خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تبوك  ،   كان المنافقون يرجفون الأراجيف وجعل المشركون ينقضون عهودا كانت بينهم   وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأمر الله عز وجل بنقض عهودهم ، وذلك   قوله عز وجل : " وإما تخافن من قوم خيانة   " الآية ( الأنفال - 58 ) . 

 قال الزجاج    : براءة أي : قد برئ الله تعالى ورسوله من إعطائهم العهود والوفاء لهم بها إذا نكثوا . 

 ( إلى الذين عاهدتم من المشركين    ) الخطاب مع  أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وإن كان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم هو  الذي عاهدهم وعاقدهم ، لأنه عاهدهم وأصحابه راضون بذلك ، فكأنهم  عاقدوا  وعاهدوا . 

 ( فسيحوا في الأرض    ) رجع من الخبر إلى  الخطاب ، أي : قل لهم : سيحوا ، أي : سيروا في الأرض ،  مقبلين ومدبرين ،  آمنين غير خائفين أحدا من المسلمين . ( أربعة أشهر واعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله   ) أي : غير فائتين ولا سابقين ، ( وأن الله مخزي الكافرين   ) أي : مذلهم بالقتل في الدنيا والعذاب في الآخرة . 

 واختلف العلماء في هذا التأجيل وفي هؤلاء الذين برئ الله ورسوله إليهم من   العهود التي كانت بينهم وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : 

 فقال جماعة : هذا تأجيل من الله تعالى للمشركين ، فمن كانت مدة عهده أقل من أربعة   [ ص:  9 ] أشهر  : رفعه إلى أربعة أشهر ، ومن كانت مدة عهده أكثر من أربعة أشهر :  حطه إلى  أربعة أشهر ، ومن كانت مدة عهده بغير أجل محدود : حده بأربعة  أشهر ، ثم هو  حرب بعد ذلك لله ورسوله ، فيقتل حيث أدرك ويؤسر إلا أن يتوب .  

 وابتداء هذا الأجل : يوم الحج الأكبر ، وانقضاؤه إلى عشر من شهر ربيع الآخر . 

 فأما من لم يكن له عهد فإنما أجله انسلاخ الأشهر الحرم ، وذلك خمسون يوما . وقال الزهري    : الأشهر الأربعة شوال وذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم لأن هذه الآية نزلت في شوال ، والأول هو الأصوب ، وعليه الأكثرون . 

 وقال الكلبي    : إنما  كانت الأربعة الأشهر  لمن كان له عهد دون أربعة أشهر ، فأتم له أربعة أشهر ،  فأما من كان له  عهد أكثر من أربعة أشهر فهذا أمر بإتمام عهده بقوله تعالى :  " فأتموا إليهم عهدهم إلى مدتهم   " . قال الحسن      : أمر الله عز وجل رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتال من قاتله من المشركين  ،  فقال : " قاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم " فكان لا يقاتل إلا من   قاتله ، ثم أمره بقتال المشركين والبراءة منهم ، وأجلهم أربعة أشهر ، فلم   يكن لأحد منهم أجل أكثر من أربعة أشهر ، لا من كان له عهد قبل البراءة ولا   من لم يكن له عهد ، فكان الأجل لجميعهم أربعة أشهر ، وأحل دماء جميعهم من   أهل العهد وغيرهم بعد انقضاء الأجل   . 

 وقيل : نزلت هذه قبل تبوك    . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق  ومجاهد  وغيرهما : نزلت في أهل مكة  ، وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عاهد قريشا  عام الحديبية  على : أن يضعوا الحرب عشر سنين يأمن فيها الناس ، ودخلت خزاعة  في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ودخل بنو بكر  في عهد قريش  ، ثم عدت بنو بكر  على خزاعة  فنالت منها ، وأعانتهم قريش  بالسلاح ، فلما تظاهر بنو بكر  وقريش  على خزاعة  ونقضوا عهدهم ، خرج عمرو بن سالم الخزاعي ،  حتى وقف على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : 
**لاهم إني ناشد محمدا  حلف أبينا وأبيه الأتلدا   [ ص: 10 ]     فانصر هداك الله نصرا أبدا 
وادع عباد الله يأتوا مددا     أبيض مثل الشمس يسمو صعدا 
إن سيم خسفا وجهه تربدا     هم بيتونا بالهجير هجدا 
وقتلونا ركعا وسجدا     كنت لنا أبا وكنا ولدا 
ثمت أسلمنا ولم ننزع يدا     فيهم رسول الله قد تجردا 
في فيلق كالبحر يجري مزبدا     إن قريشا  أخلفوك الموعدا 
ونقضوا ميثاقك المؤكدا     وزعموا أن لست تنجي أحدا 
وهم أذل وأقل عددا* *

 4 10 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا نصرت إن لم أنصركم   " ، وتجهز إلى مكة  سنة ثمان من الهجرة . 

 فلما كان سنة تسع أراد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحج ، ثم قال : إنه يحضر المشركون فيطوفون عراة ، فبعث أبا بكر  تلك السنة أميرا على الموسم ليقيم للناس الحج ، وبعث معه بأربعين آية من صدر براءة ليقرأها على أهل الموسم ، ثم بعث بعده عليا  ، كرم الله وجهه ، على ناقته العضباء ليقرأ على الناس صدر براءة ، وأمره أن يؤذن بمكة  ومنى  وعرفة    : أن قد برئت ذمة الله وذمة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كل مشرك ، ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان   . 

 فرجع أبو بكر  فقال : يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي أنزل في شأني شيء؟ قال : لا ولكن لا ينبغي لأحد أن يبلغ هذا إلا رجل من أهلي ، أما ترضى يا أبا بكر  أنك كنت معي في الغار وأنك صاحبي على الحوض؟ قال : بلى يا رسول الله . 

 فسار أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه أميرا على الحج ، وعلي  رضي الله عنه ليؤذن ببراءة ، فلما كان قبل يوم التروية بيوم خطب أبو بكر  الناس وحدثهم عن مناسكهم ، وأقام للناس الحج ، والعرب في تلك السنة على منازلهم التي كانوا عليها في الجاهلية من الحج ، حتى إذا كان يوم النحر قام  علي بن أبي طالب  كرم الله وجهه ، فأذن في الناس بالذي أمر به ، وقرأ عليهم سورة براءة   . 

 وقال زيد بن يثيع  سألنا عليا  بأي شيء بعثت في تلك الحجة ؟ قال : بعثت بأربع : لا يطوف بالبيت عريان ، ومن كان بينه وبين النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عهد فهو إلى مدته ، ومن لم يكن له عهد فأجله أربعة   [ ص: 11 ] أشهر ، ولا يدخل الجنة إلا نفس مؤمنة ، ولا يجتمع المشركون والمسلمون بعد عامهم هذا   . 

 ثم حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة عشر حجة الوداع   . 

 فإن قال قائل : كيف بعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه ثم عزله وبعث عليا  رضي الله عنه؟ 

 قلنا : ذكر العلماء أن رسول الله لم يعزل أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه ، وكان هو الأمير ، وإنما بعث عليا  رضي   الله عنه لينادي بهذه الآيات ، وكان السبب فيه : أن العرب تعارفوا فيما   بينهم في عقد العهود ونقضها ، أن لا يتولى ذلك إلا سيدهم ، أو رجل من رهطه ،   فبعث عليا  رضي الله عنه إزاحة للعلة ، لئلا يقولوا : هذا خلاف ما نعرفه فينافي نقض العهد . 

 والدليل على أن أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه كان هو الأمير : ما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا إسحاق  ، حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا ابن أخي ابن شهاب  ، عن عمه ، أخبرني حميد بن عبد الرحمن  أن  أبا هريرة  قال : بعثني أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه في تلك الحجة في مؤذنين يوم النحر نؤذن بمنى    : ألا لا يحج بعد العام مشرك ، ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان   . قال حميد بن عبد الرحمن    : ثم أردف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عليا  فأمره أن يؤذن ببراءة . قال  أبو هريرة  فأذن معنا علي  في أهل منى  يوم النحر : ألا لا يحج بعد العام مشرك ، ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان   .
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (190)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
**الاية3 إلى الاية 7

*( وأذان من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الأكبر أن الله بريء من المشركين ورسوله فإن تبتم فهو خير لكم وإن توليتم فاعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وبشر الذين كفروا بعذاب أليم   ( 3 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأذان    ) عطف على قوله : "  براءة " أي : إعلام . ومنه الأذان بالصلاة ، يقال :  آذنته فأذن ، أي :  أعلمته . وأصله من الأذن ، أي : أوقعته في أذنه . 

 ( من الله ورسوله إلى الناس يوم الحج الأكبر   ) واختلفوا في يوم الحج الأكبر   : روى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : أنه يوم عرفة  ، وروي ذلك عن  عمر بن الخطاب  وابن الزبير    . وهو قول عطاء   وطاوس   [ ص: 12 ] ومجاهد   وسعيد بن المسيب    . 

 وقال جماعة : هو يوم النحر ، روي عن يحيى بن الجزار  قال : خرج علي  رضي   الله عنه يوم النحر على بغلة بيضاء ، يريد الجبانة ، فجاءه رجل وأخذ  بلجام  دابته وسأله عن يوم الحج الأكبر؟ فقال : يومك هذا ، خل سبيلها   .  ويروى  ذلك عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى   والمغيرة بن شعبة    . وهو قول الشعبي  والنخعي   وسعيد بن جبير   والسدي    . 

 وروى  ابن جريج  عن مجاهد    : يوم الحج الأكبر حين الحج أيام منى  كلها ، وكان  سفيان الثوري  يقول : يوم الحج الأكبر أيام منى  كلها ، مثل : يوم صفين ويوم الجمل ويوم بعاث ، يراد به : الحين والزمان ، لأن هذه الحروب دامت أياما كثيرة . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل    : يوم الحج الأكبر اليوم الذي حج فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وهو قول ابن سيرين  ، لأنه اجتمع فيه حج المسلمين وعيد اليهود  والنصارى  والمشركين ، ولم يجتمع قبله ولا بعده . 

 واختلفوا في الحج الأكبر   : فقال مجاهد    : الحج الأكبر : القران ، والحج الأصغر : إفراد الحج . 

 وقال الزهري   والشعبي   وعطاء    : الحج الأكبر : الحج ، والحج الأصغر : العمرة؛ قيل لها الأصغر لنقصان أعمالها . 

 قوله تعالى : ( أن الله بريء من المشركين ورسوله   ) أي : ورسوله أيضا بريء من المشركين . وقرأ يعقوب    " ورسوله " بنصب اللام أي : أن الله ورسوله بريء ، ( فإن تبتم   ) رجعتم من كفركم وأخلصتم التوحيد ، ( فهو خير لكم وإن توليتم   ) أعرضتم عن الإيمان ، ( فاعلموا أنكم غير معجزي الله وبشر الذين كفروا بعذاب أليم   ) . 
إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ثم لم ينقصوكم شيئا ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحدا فأتموا إليهم عهدهم إلى مدتهم إن الله يحب المتقين   ( 4 ) . 

 ( إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين   ) هذا استثناء من قوله : " براءة من الله ورسوله إلى الذين عاهدتم من المشركين   " إلا من عهد الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ، وهم بنو ضمرة  ، حي من كنانة  ، أمر الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم بإتمام عهدهم إلى مدتهم ، وكان قد بقي من مدتهم تسعة أشهر ، وكان السبب   [ ص: 13 ] فيه : أنهم لم ينقضوا العهد ، وهذا معنى قوله تعالى : ( ثم لم ينقصوكم شيئا   ) من عهدهم الذي عاهدتموهم عليه ، ( ولم يظاهروا   ) لم يعاونوا ، ( عليكم أحدا   ) من عدوكم . وقرأ  عطاء بن يسار    : " لم ينقضوكم " بالضاد المعجمة من نقض العهد ، ( فأتموا إليهم عهدهم   ) فأوفوا لهم بعهدهم ، ( إلى مدتهم   ) إلى أجلهم الذي عاهدتموهم عليه ، ( إن الله يحب المتقين   ) . 
( فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم وخذوهم واحصروهم واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم إن الله غفور رحيم   ( 5 ) . 

 قوله تعالى ( فإذا انسلخ   ) انقضى ومضى ( الأشهر الحرم   ) قيل : هي الأشهر الأربعة : رجب ، وذو القعدة ، وذو الحجة ، والمحرم . 

 وقال مجاهد   وابن إسحاق      : هي شهور العهد ، فمن كان له عهد فعهده أربعة أشهر ، ومن لا عهد له :   فأجله إلى انقضاء المحرم خمسون يوما ، وقيل لها " حرم " لأن الله تعالى حرم   فيها على المؤمنين دماء المشركين والتعرض لهم . 

 فإن قيل : هذا القدر بعض الأشهر الحرم والله تعالى يقول : " فإذا انسلخ الأشهر الحرم   " ؟ 

 قيل : لما كان هذا القدر متصلا بما مضى أطلق عليه اسم الجمع ، ومعناه : مضت المدة المضروبة التي يكون معها انسلاخ الأشهر الحرم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم   ) في الحل والحرم ، ( وخذوهم   ) وأسروهم ، ( واحصروهم   ) أي : احبسوهم . 

 قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : يريد إن تحصنوا فاحصروهم ، أي : امنعوهم من الخروج . 

 وقيل : امنعوهم من دخول مكة  والتصرف في بلاد الإسلام . 

 ( واقعدوا لهم كل مرصد    ) أي : على كل طريق ،  والمرصد : الموضع الذي يرقب فيه العدو ، من رصدت  الشيء أرصده : إذا  ترقبته ، يريد : كونوا لهم رصدا لتأخذوهم من أي وجه  توجهوا . 

 وقيل : اقعدوا لهم بطريق مكة  ، حتى لا يدخلوها .   [ ص: 14 ]   ( فإن تابوا   ) من الشرك ، ( وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فخلوا سبيلهم   ) يقول : دعوهم فليتصرفوا في أمصارهم ويدخلوا مكة  ، ( إن الله غفور   ) لمن تاب ، ( رحيم ) به . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : هذه الآية نسخت كل آية في القرآن فيها ذكر الإعراض والصبر على أذى الأعداء . 
( وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك فأجره حتى يسمع كلام الله ثم أبلغه مأمنه ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعلمون   ( 6 ) . ( كيف يكون للمشركين عهد عند الله وعند رسوله إلا الذين عاهدتم عند المسجد الحرام فما استقاموا لكم فاستقيموا لهم إن الله يحب المتقين   ( 7 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإن أحد من المشركين استجارك   ) أي : وإن استجارك أحد من المشركين الذين أمرتك بقتالهم وقتلهم ، أي : استأمنك بعد انسلاخ الأشهر الحرم ليسمع كلام الله . ( فأجره   ) فأعذه وآمنه ، ( حتى يسمع كلام الله   ) فيما له وعليه من الثواب والعقاب ، ( ثم أبلغه مأمنه   ) أي : إن لم يسلم أبلغه مأمنه ، أي : الموضع الذي يأمن فيه وهو دار قومه ، فإن قاتلك بعد ذلك فقدرت عليه فاقتله ، ( ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعلمون   ) أي : لا يعلمون دين الله تعالى وتوحيده فهم محتاجون إلى سماع كلام الله . قال الحسن    : وهذه الآية محكمة إلى يوم القيامة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( كيف يكون للمشركين عهد عند الله وعند رسوله     ) هذا على وجه التعجب ، ومعناه جحد ، أي : لا يكون لهم عهد عند الله ،   ولا عند رسوله ، وهم يغدرون وينقضون العهد ، ثم استثنى فقال جل وعلا ( إلا الذين عاهدتم عند المسجد الحرام   ) قال ابن عباس    : هم قريش    . وقال قتادة    : هم أهل مكة  الذين عاهدهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم الحديبية    . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( فما استقاموا لكم   ) أي : على العهد ، ( فاستقيموا لهم   ) فلم يستقيموا ، ونقضوا العهد ، وأعانوا بني بكر  على خزاعة  ،   فضرب لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد الفتح أربعة أشهر يختارون من   أمرهم : إما أن يسلموا ، وإما أن يلحقوا بأي بلاد شاءوا ، فأسلموا قبل   الأربعة الأشهر .   [ ص: 15 ] قال  السدي  والكلبي   وابن إسحاق    : هم من قبائل بكر    : بنو خزيمة  وبنو مدلج  وبنو ضمرة  وبنو الديل  ، وهم الذين كانوا قد دخلوا في عهد قريش  يوم الحديبية  ، ولم يكن نقض العهد إلا قريش  وبنو الديل  من بني بكر  ، فأمر بإتمام العهد لمن لم ينقض وهم بنو ضمرة    . 

 وهذا القول أقرب إلى الصواب ؛ لأن هذه الآيات نزلت بعد نقض قريش  العهد وبعد فتح مكة  ، فكيف يقول لشيء قد مضى : " فما استقاموا لكم فاستقيموا لهم   " ؟ وإنما هم الذين قال عز وجل : " إلا الذين عاهدتم من المشركين ثم لم ينقصوكم شيئا   " كما نقصتكم قريش  ، ولم يظاهروا عليكم أحدا كما ظاهرت قريش  بني بكر  على خزاعة  حلفاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . ( إن الله يحب المتقين   ) .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (191)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية8 إلى الاية 17

( كيف وإن يظهروا عليكم لا يرقبوا فيكم إلا ولا ذمة يرضونكم بأفواههم وتأبى قلوبهم وأكثرهم فاسقون   ( 8 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( كيف وإن يظهروا عليكم   ) هذا مردود على الآية الأولى تقديره : كيف يكون لهم عهد عند الله كيف وإن يظهروا عليكم! ( لا يرقبوا فيكم إلا ولا ذمة   ) قال الأخفش    : كيف لا تقتلونهم وهم إن يظهروا عليكم أي : يظفروا بكم ، لا يرقبوا : لا يحفظوا؟ وقال الضحاك    : لا ينتظروا . وقال قطرب    : لا يراعوا فيكم إلا . قال ابن عباس  والضحاك    : قرابة . وقال يمان    : رحما . وقال قتادة    : الإل الحلف . وقال  السدي    : هو العهد . وكذلك الذمة ، إلا أنه كرر لاختلاف اللفظين . وقال أبو مجلز  ومجاهد    : الإل هو الله عز وجل . وكان  عبيد بن عمير  يقرأ : " جبر إل " بالتشديد ، يعني : " عبد الله    " . وفي الخبر أن ناسا قدموا على أبي بكر  من قوم مسيلمة الكذاب  ، فاستقرأهم أبو بكر  كتاب مسيلمة  فقرؤوا ، فقال أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه : إن هذا الكلام لم يخرج من إل ، أي : من الله   . 

 والدليل على هذا التأويل قراءة عكرمة    " لا يرقبون في مؤمن إيلا " بالياء ، يعني : الله عز وجل . مثل جبرائيل  وميكائيل    . ولا ذمة أي : عهدا . ( يرضونكم بأفواههم   ) أي : يعطونكم بألسنتهم خلاف ما في قلوبهم ، ( وتأبى قلوبهم   ) الإيمان ، ( وأكثرهم فاسقون   ) . 

 فإن قيل : هذا في المشركين وكلهم فاسقون فكيف قال : " وأكثرهم فاسقون   " ؟   [ ص: 16 ] قيل : أراد بالفسق : نقض العهد ، وكان في المشركين من وفى بعهده ، وأكثرهم نقضوا ، فلهذا قال : " وأكثرهم فاسقون   " . 
( اشتروا بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا فصدوا عن سبيله إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون   ( 9 ) لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلا ولا ذمة وأولئك هم المعتدون   ( 10 ) فإن تابوا وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم في الدين ونفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون   ( 11 ) . 

 ( اشتروا بآيات الله ثمنا قليلا   ) وذلك أنهم نقضوا العهد الذي بينهم وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأكلة أطعمهم إياها أبو سفيان    . قال مجاهد    : أطعم أبو سفيان  حلفاءه ، ( فصدوا عن سبيله   ) فمنعوا الناس من الدخول في دين الله . وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : وذلك أن أهل الطائف  أمدوهم بالأموال ليقووهم على حرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( إنهم ساء   ) بئس ( ما كانوا يعملون   ) . 

 ( لا يرقبون في مؤمن إلا ولا ذمة   ) يقول : لا تبقوا عليهم أيها المؤمنون كما لا يبقون عليكم لو ظهروا ، ( وأولئك هم المعتدون   ) بنقض العهد . 

 ( فإن تابوا   ) من الشرك ، ( وأقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة فإخوانكم   ) أي : فهم إخوانكم ، ( في الدين   ) لهم ما لكم وعليهم ما عليكم ، ( ونفصل الآيات   ) ونبين الآيات ( لقوم يعلمون   ) قال ابن عباس    : حرمت هذه الآية دماء أهل القبلة   . قال ابن مسعود    : أمرتهم بالصلاة والزكاة فمن لم يزك فلا صلاة له . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  أبو اليمان الحكم بن نافع  ، حدثنا شعيب بن أبي حمزة  عن الزهري  ، حدثنا  عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود  أن  أبا هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : لما توفي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وكان أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه بعده ، وكفر من كفر من العرب ، قال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه لأبي بكر       : كيف تقاتل الناس وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أمرت أن    أقاتل الناس حتى يقولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فمن قال لا إله إلا الله عصم  مني   ماله ونفسه إلا بحقه وحسابه على الله " ؟ فقال أبو بكر    : والله لأقاتلن من فرق بين الصلاة والزكاة ، فإن الزكاة حق المال ، والله لو منعوني عناقا كانوا يؤدونها إلى   [ ص: 17 ] رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقاتلتهم على منعها . قال عمر  رضي الله عنه : فوالله ما هو إلا أن قد شرح صدر أبي بكر  للقتال ، فعرفت أنه الحق   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عمرو بن عباس ،  حدثنا ابن المهدي  ، حدثنا منصور بن سعد  عن ميمون بن سياه  عن أنس بن مالك  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " من صلى صلاتنا واستقبل قبلتنا وأكل ذبيحتنا : فذلك المسلم الذي له ذمة الله وذمة رسوله "   .
( وإن نكثوا أيمانهم من بعد عهدهم وطعنوا في دينكم فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر إنهم لا أيمان لهم لعلهم ينتهون   ( 12 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإن نكثوا أيمانهم   ) نقضوا عهودهم ، ( من بعد عهدهم   ) عقدهم ، يعني : مشركي قريش ، ( وطعنوا   ) قدحوا ( في دينكم   ) عابوه . فهذا دليل على أن الذمي إذا طعن في دين الإسلام ظاهرا لا يبقى له عهد ، ( فقاتلوا أئمة الكفر   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  والشام    : " أئمة " بهمزتين حيث كان ، وقرأ الباقون بتليين الهمزة الثانية . وأئمة الكفر : رؤوس المشركين وقادتهم من أهل مكة . 

 قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في  أبي سفيان بن حرب  ، وأبي جهل بن هشام  ،  وسهيل بن عمرو  ،  وعكرمة بن أبي جهل  ، وسائر رؤساء قريش  يومئذ الذين نقضوا العهد ، وهم الذين هموا بإخراج الرسول وقال مجاهد    : هم أهل فارس والروم . 

 وقال حذيفة بن اليمان    : ما قوتل أهل هذه الآية ولم يأت أهلها بعد ( إنهم لا أيمان لهم   ) أي : لا عهود لهم ، جمع يمين . قال قطرب : لا وفاء لهم بالعهد . وقرأ ابن عامر    : " لا إيمان لهم " بكسر الألف ، أي : لا تصديق لهم ولا دين لهم . وقيل : هو من الأمان ، أي لا تؤمنوهم واقتلوهم حيث وجدتموهم ، ( لعلهم ينتهون   ) أي : لكي ينتهوا عن الطعن في دينكم والمظاهرة عليكم . وقيل : عن الكفر .   [ ص: 18 ] 
( ألا تقاتلون قوما نكثوا أيمانهم وهموا بإخراج الرسول وهم بدءوكم أول مرة أتخشونهم فالله أحق أن تخشوه إن كنتم مؤمنين   ( 13 ) . ( قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم ويخزهم وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم مؤمنين   ( 14 ) ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم ويتوب الله على من يشاء والله عليم حكيم   ( 15 ) . 

 ثم حض المسلمين على القتال ، فقال جل ذكره : ( ألا تقاتلون قوما نكثوا أيمانهم   ) نقضوا عهودهم ، وهم الذين نقضوا عهد الصلح بالحديبية  وأعانوا بني بكر  على قتال خزاعة    . ( وهموا بإخراج الرسول   ) من مكة  حين اجتمعوا في دار الندوة ، ( وهم بدءوكم   ) بالقتال ، ( أول مرة   ) يعني : يوم بدر ، وذلك أنهم قالوا حين سلم العير : لا ننصرف حتى نستأصل محمدا  وأصحابه . 

 وقال جماعة من المفسرين : أراد أنهم بدؤوا بقتال خزاعة  حلفاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( أتخشونهم   ) أتخافونهم فتتركون قتالهم؟ ( فالله أحق أن تخشوه   ) في ترك قتالهم ، ( إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) . 

 ( قاتلوهم يعذبهم الله بأيديكم   ) يقتلهم الله بأيديكم ، ( ويخزهم   ) ويذلهم بالأسر والقهر ، ( وينصركم عليهم ويشف صدور قوم   ) ويبرئ داء قلوب قوم ، ( مؤمنين   ) مما كانوا ينالونه من الأذى منهم . وقال مجاهد   والسدي    : أراد صدور خزاعة  حلفاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث أعانت قريش  بني بكر  عليهم ، حتى نكئوا فيهم فشفى الله صدورهم من بني بكر  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالمؤمنين . 

 ( ويذهب غيظ قلوبهم   ) كربها ووجدها بمعونة قريش  بكرا  عليهم ، ثم قال مستأنفا : ( ويتوب الله على من يشاء   ) فيهديه إلى الإسلام كما فعل بأبي سفيان   وعكرمة بن أبي جهل   وسهيل بن عمرو  ، ( والله عليم حكيم   ) وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال يوم فتح مكة    :   " ارفعوا السيف إلا خزاعة  من بني بكر  إلى العصر "   . 
[ ص: 19 ]   ( أم حسبتم أن تتركوا ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا منكم ولم يتخذوا من دون الله ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين وليجة والله خبير بما تعملون   ( 16 ) ما كان للمشركين أن يعمروا مساجد الله شاهدين على أنفسهم بالكفر أولئك حبطت أعمالهم وفي النار هم خالدون   ( 17 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( أم حسبتم   ) أظننتم ( أن تتركوا      ) قيل : هذا خطاب للمنافقين . وقيل : للمؤمنين الذين شق عليهم القتال .    فقال : أم حسبتم أن تتركوا فلا تؤمروا بالجهاد ، ولا تمتحنوا ، ليظهر    الصادق من الكاذب ، ( ولما يعلم الله   ) ولم ير الله ( الذين جاهدوا منكم ولم يتخذوا من دون الله ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين وليجة   ) بطانة وأولياء يوالونهم ويفشون إليهم أسرارهم . وقال قتادة    : وليجة خيانة . وقال الضحاك    : خديعة . وقال عطاء    : أولياء . وقال أبو عبيدة       : كل شيء أدخلته في شيء ليس منه فهو وليجة ، والرجل يكون في القوم وليس    منهم وليجة . فوليجة الرجل : من يختص بدخيلة أمره دون الناس ، يقال : هو    وليجتي ، وهم وليجتي للواحد والجمع . ( والله خبير بما تعملون   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( ما كان للمشركين أن يعمروا مساجد الله   ) الآية . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لما أسر العباس  يوم بدر  عيره المسلمون بالكفر وقطيعة الرحم ، وأغلظ علي  رضي الله عنه له القول . فقال العباس    : ما لكم تذكرون مساوينا ولا تذكرون محاسننا؟ 

 فقال له علي  رضي الله عنه : ألكم محاسن؟ فقال نعم : إنا لنعمر المسجد الحرام ونحجب الكعبة ونسقي الحاج ، فأنزل الله عز وجل ردا على العباس    : " ما كان للمشركين أن يعمروا مساجد الله " أي : ما ينبغي للمشركين أن يعمروا مساجد الله . 

 أوجب على المسلمين منعهم من ذلك ؛ لأن المساجد إنما تعمر لعبادة الله وحده    ، فمن كان كافرا بالله فليس من شأنه أن يعمرها . فذهب جماعة إلى أن   المراد  منه : العمارة المعروفة من بناء المساجد ومرممته عند الخراب فيمنع   منه  الكافر حتى لو أوصى به لا تمتثل . وحمل بعضهم   [ ص: 20 ] العمارة ها هنا على دخول المسجد والقعود فيه . قال الحسن    : ما كان للمشركين أن يتركوا فيكونوا أهل المسجد الحرام . 

 قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة    : " مسجد الله " على التوحيد ، وأراد به المسجد الحرام ، لقوله تعالى : " وعمارة المسجد الحرام   " ، ولقوله تعالى " فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام   " ، وقرأ الآخرون : ( مساجد الله   ) بالجمع والمراد منه أيضا المسجد الحرام . قال الحسن    : إنما قال مساجد لأنه قبلة المساجد كلها . قال الفراء       : ربما ذهبت العرب بالواحد إلى الجمع وبالجمع إلى الواحد ، ألا ترى أن    الرجل يركب البرذون فيقول : أخذت في ركوب البراذين ؟ ويقال : فلان كثير    الدرهم والدينار ، يريد الدراهم والدنانير؟ 

 قوله تعالى : ( شاهدين على أنفسهم بالكفر   ) أراد : وهم شاهدون ، فلما طرحت " وهم " نصبت ، قال الحسن    : لم يقولوا نحن كفار ، ولكن كلامهم بالكفر شاهد عليهم بالكفر . 

 وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : شهادتهم على أنفسهم بالكفر سجودهم للأصنام ، وذلك أن كفار قريش  كانوا    نصبوا أصنامهم خارج البيت الحرام عند القواعد ، وكانوا يطوفون بالبيت   عراة  ، كلما طافوا شوطا سجدوا لأصنامهم ، ولم يزدادوا بذلك من الله تعالى   إلا  بعدا . 

 وقال  السدي     : شهادتهم على أنفسهم   بالكفر هو أن النصراني يسأل من أنت؟ فيقول : أنا  نصراني ، واليهودي يقول :   أنا يهودي ، ويقال للمشرك : ما دينك؟ فيقول :  مشرك . قال الله تعالى : (  أولئك حبطت أعمالهم   ) لأنها لغير الله عز وجل ، ( وفي النار هم خالدون   ) . 

 وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس    : معناه شاهدين على رسولهم بالكفر ؛ لأنه ما من بطن إلا ولدته . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (192)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية18 إلى الاية 23

**
**( إنما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة ولم يخش إلا الله فعسى أولئك أن يكونوا من المهتدين   ( 18 ) . 

 ثم قال تعالى : ( إنما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وأقام الصلاة وآتى الزكاة ولم يخش إلا الله   ) ولم يخف في الدين غير الله ، ولم يترك أمر الله لخشية غيره ، ( فعسى أولئك أن يكونوا من المهتدين   ) و " عسى " من الله واجب ، أي : فأولئك هم المهتدون ، والمهتدون هم المتمسكون بطاعة الله عز وجل التي تؤدي إلى الجنة .   [ ص: 21 ] أخبرنا أبو عمرو محمد بن عبد الرحمن النسوي  ، حدثنا محمد بن الحسين الحيري  ، حدثنا محمد بن يعقوب  ، حدثنا أحمد بن الفرج الحجازي  ، حدثنا بقية  ، حدثنا أبو الحجاج  ، المهدي  ، عن عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن أبي الهيثم  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعاهد المسجد فاشهدوا له بالإيمان " فإن الله قال : ( إنما يعمر مساجد الله من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر   )   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أنبأنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، حدثنا محمد بن مطرف  ، عن يزيد بن أسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من غدا إلى المسجد أو راح أعد الله له نزله من الجنة كلما غدا أو راح "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا أبو عاصم ،  عن عبد الحميد بن جعفر  ، حدثني أبي عن محمود بن لبيد  ، أن  عثمان بن عفان  رضي الله عنه أراد بناء المسجد فكره الناس ذلك ، وأحبوا أن يدعه ، فقال عثمان    : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من بنى لله مسجدا بنى الله له كهيئته في الجنة "   . 

 وأخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، أنا أبو طاهر الزيادي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن الحسين القطان  ، حدثنا علي بن الحسين الدارابجردي  ، حدثنا أبو عاصم  بهذا الإسناد ، وقال : " بنى الله له بيتا في الجنة " .
[ ص: 22 ]   ( أجعلتم    سقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام كمن آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وجاهد في    سبيل الله لا يستوون عند الله والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ( 19 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( أجعلتم سقاية الحاج   ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، حدثنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن حامد بن محمد الوزان  ، حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن جعفر بن محمد بن عبيد الله المعافري  ، حدثنا  أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث السجستاني  ، حدثنا  أبو توبة الربيع بن نافع الحلبي  ، حدثنا  معاوية بن سلام  ، عن زيد بن سلام  ، عن أبي سلام  ، حدثنا النعمان بن بشير  قال : كنت    عند منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال رجل : ما أبالي أن لا أعمل    عملا بعد أن أسقي الحاج . وقال الآخر : ما أبالي أن لا أعمل عملا بعد أن    أعمر المسجد الحرام . وقال الآخر : الجهاد في سبيل الله أفضل مما قلتما ،    فزجرهم  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي  الله عنه ،  وقال  : لا ترفعوا أصواتكم عند منبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، وهو  يوم  الجمعة ، ولكن إذا صليت دخلت ، فاستفتيت رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم  فيما اختلفتم فيه ، ففعل فأنزل الله عز وجل : " أجعلتم سقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام   " ، إلى قوله : " والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   "   . 

وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : قال العباس  حين أسر يوم بدر       : لئن كنتم سبقتمونا بالإسلام والهجرة والجهاد ، لقد كنا نعمر المسجد    الحرام ، ونسقي الحاج ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، وأخبر أن عمارتهم    المسجد الحرام وقيامهم على السقاية لا ينفعهم مع الشرك بالله ، والإيمان    بالله والجهاد مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خير مما هم عليه   . 

 وقال الحسن  ،  والشعبي  ،  ومحمد بن كعب القرظي  ، نزلت في  علي بن أبي طالب  ،  والعباس بن عبد المطلب ،  وطلحة بن شيبة  ، افتخروا فقال طلحة    : أنا صاحب البيت بيدي مفتاحه ، وقال العباس       : أنا صاحب السقاية والقائم عليها ، وقال علي : ما أدري ما تقولون لقد    صليت إلى القبلة ستة أشهر قبل الناس وأنا صاحب الجهاد فأنزل الله عز وجل    هذه الآية : ( أجعلتم سقاية الحاج   ) .   [ ص: 23 ] والسقاية : مصدر كالرعاية والحماية . 

 قوله : ( وعمارة المسجد الحرام كمن آمن بالله واليوم الآخر   ) فيه اختصار تقديره : أجعلتم سقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام كإيمان من آمن بالله وجهاد من جاهد في سبيل الله ؟ 

 وقيل : السقاية والعمارة بمعنى الساقي والعامر . وتقديره : أجعلتم ساقي    الحاج وعامر المسجد الحرام كمن آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وجاهد في سبيل الله؟    وهذا كقوله تعالى : " والعاقبة للتقوى   " أي : للمتقين ، يدل عليه قراءة عبد الله بن الزبير   وأبي بن كعب    " أجعلتم سقاة الحاج وعمرة المسجد الحرام " ، على جمع الساقي والعامر . 

 ( كمن آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وجاهد في سبيل الله لا يستوون عند الله والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثني إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا أبو أسامة  ، حدثنا يحيى بن مهلب  ، عن حسين  ، عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاء إلى السقاية فاستسقى ، فقال العباس       : يا فضل اذهب إلى أمك فأت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بشراب من  عندها  ،  فقال : اسقني ، فقال : يا رسول الله إنهم يجعلون أيديهم فيه ،  قال :  اسقني  ، فشرب منه ، ثم أتى زمزم وهم يسقون ويعملون فيها ، فقال :  اعملوا  فإنكم  على عمل صالح ، ثم قال : لولا أن تغلبوا لنزلت حتى أضع  الحبل على  هذه ،  وأشار إلى عاتقه   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، عن مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثني  محمد بن منهال الضرير  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، حدثنا حميد الطويل  عن  بكر بن عبد الله المزني  قال : كنت جالسا مع ابن عباس  عند الكعبة فأتاه أعرابي فقال : ما لي أرى بني عمكم يسقون العسل واللبن وأنتم تسقون النبيذ؟ أمن حاجة بكم؟ أم من بخل؟ فقال ابن عباس    : الحمد لله ما بنا حاجة ولا بخل ، قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على راحلته وخلفه أسامة  فاستسقى ، فأتيناه بإناء من نبيذ فشرب وسقى فضله أسامة  ، وقال : أحسنتم وأجملتم كذا فاصنعوا ، فلا نريد تغيير ما أمر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
[ ص: 24 ]   ( الذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم أعظم درجة عند الله وأولئك هم الفائزون   ( 20 ) يبشرهم ربهم برحمة منه ورضوان وجنات لهم فيها نعيم مقيم   ( 21 ) خالدين فيها أبدا إن الله عنده أجر عظيم   ( 22 ) يأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا آباءكم وإخوانكم أولياء إن استحبوا الكفر على الإيمان ومن يتولهم منكم فأولئك هم الظالمون   ( 23 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( الذين آمنوا وهاجروا وجاهدوا في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم أعظم درجة   ) فضيلة ، ( عند الله   ) من الذين افتخروا بسقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام . ( وأولئك هم الفائزون   ) الناجون من النار . 

 ( يأيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا آباءكم وإخوانكم أولياء   ) قال مجاهد    : هذه الآية متصلة بما قبلها ، نزلت في قصة العباس وطلحة وامتناعهما من الهجرة . 

 وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس    : قال : لما أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس بالهجرة إلى المدينة  ،    فمنهم من يتعلق به أهله وولده ، يقولون : ننشدك بالله أن لا تضيعنا .   فيرق  لهم فيقيم عليهم ويدع الهجرة ، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية . 

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في التسعة الذين ارتدوا عن الإسلام ولحقوا بمكة  ، فنهى الله عن ولايتهم ، فأنزل الله : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا آباءكم وإخوانكم أولياء   ) بطانة وأصدقاء فتفشون إليهم أسراركم وتؤثرون المقام معهم على الهجرة ، ( إن استحبوا   ) اختاروا ( الكفر على الإيمان ومن يتولهم منكم   )   [ ص: 25 ] فيطلعهم على عورة المسلمين ويؤثر المقام معهم على الهجرة والجهاد ، ( فأولئك هم الظالمون   ) وكان في ذلك الوقت لا يقبل الإيمان إلا من مهاجر ، فهذا معنى قوله : ( فأولئك هم الظالمون   ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (193)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية24 إلى الاية 25

**( قل    إن كان آباؤكم وأبناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها    وتجارة تخشون كسادها ومساكن ترضونها أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في    سبيله فتربصوا حتى يأتي الله بأمره والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين   ( 24 ) لقد نصركم الله في مواطن كثيرة ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم فلم تغن عنكم شيئا وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت ثم وليتم مدبرين   ( 25 ) . 

 ثم قال تعالى : ( قل ) يا محمد  للمتخلفين عن الهجرة : ( إن كان آباؤكم      ) وذلك أنه لما نزلت الآية الأولى قال الذين أسلموا ولم يهاجروا : إن   نحن  هاجرنا ضاعت أموالنا وذهبت تجاراتنا وخربت دورنا وقطعنا أرحامنا ،   فنزل : (  قل إن كان آباؤكم وأبناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم   ) قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " عشيراتكم " بالألف على الجمع ، والآخرون بلا ألف على التوحيد ، لأن جمع العشيرة عشائر ( وأموال اقترفتموها   ) اكتسبتموها ( وتجارة تخشون كسادها ومساكن ترضونها   ) أي : تستطيبونها يعني القصور والمنازل ، ( أحب إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في سبيله فتربصوا   ) فانتظروا ، ( حتى يأتي الله بأمره   ) قال عطاء    : بقضائه . وقال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : بفتح مكة  وهذا أمر تهديد ، ( والله لا يهدي   ) لا يوفق ولا يرشد ( القوم الفاسقين   ) الخارجين عن الطاعة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( لقد نصركم الله في مواطن   ) أي مشاهد ، ( كثيرة ويوم حنين   ) وحنين  واد بين مكة  والطائف    . وقال عروة    : إلى جنب ذي المجاز    . 

 وكانت قصة حنين على ما نقله الرواة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فتح مكة  وقد بقيت عليه أيام من شهر رمضان ، ثم خرج إلى حنين  لقتال هوازن  وثقيف  في اثني عشر ألفا ، - عشرة آلاف من المهاجرين   [ ص: 26 ] وألفان من الطلقاء ، قال عطاء  كانوا ستة عشر ألفا . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كانوا عشرة آلاف ، وكانوا يومئذ أكثر ما كانوا قط ، والمشركون أربعة آلاف من هوازن  وثقيف  ، وعلى هوازن  مالك بن عوف النصري  ، وعلى ثقيف  كنانة بن عبد ياليل الثقفي  ، فلما التقى الجمعان قال رجل من الأنصار  يقال له  سلمة بن سلامة بن وقش       : لن نغلب اليوم عن قلة ، فساء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كلامه ،    ووكلوا إلى كلمة الرجل . وفي رواية : فلم يرض الله قوله ، ووكلهم إلى    أنفسهم فاقتتلوا قتالا شديدا ، فانهزم المشركون وخلوا عن الذراري ، ثم    نادوا : يا حماة السواد اذكروا الفضائح ، فتراجعوا وانكشف المسلمون . 

 قال قتادة    : وذكر لنا أن الطلقاء انجفلوا يومئذ بالناس فلما انجفل القوم هربوا . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، أخبرنا أبو خيثمة  عن أبي إسحاق  قال : قال رجل  للبراء بن عازب    : يا أبا عمارة فررتم يوم حنين؟  قال    : لا والله ما ولى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولكنه خرج شبان  أصحابه   وأخفاؤهم وهم حسر ليس عليهم سلاح ، أو كثير سلاح ، فلقوا قوما  رماة لا  يكاد  يسقط لهم سهم ، جمع هوازن  وبني نصر  ، فرشقوهم رشقا ما يكادون يخطئون ، فأقبلوا هناك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بغلته البيضاء ،  وأبو سفيان بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب  يقود به ، فنزل واستنصر وقال : أنا النبي لا كذب ، أنا ابن عبد المطلب  ، ثم صفهم   . 

 ورواه  محمد بن إسماعيل  عن  عبيد الله بن موسى  عن إسرائيل  عن أبي إسحاق    . وزاد قال : فما رئي من الناس يومئذ أشد منه . 

 ورواه زكريا  عن أبي إسحاق    . وزاد قال البراء    : كنا إذا احمر البأس نتقي به ، وإن الشجاع منا للذي يحاذي به يعني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   .   [ ص: 27 ] وروى شعبة  عن أبي إسحاق  قال : قال البراء    : إن هوازن  كانوا    قوما رماة ، وإنا لما لقيناهم حملنا عليهم ، فانهزموا ، فأقبل المسلمون    على الغنائم فاستقبلونا بالسهام ، فأما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم    يفر . 

 قال الكلبي    : كان حول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثمائة من المسلمين وانهزم سائر الناس . 

 وقال آخرون : لم يبق مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ غير :  العباس بن عبد المطلب  ، وأبي سفيان بن الحارث  ، وأيمن بن أم أيمن  ، فقتل يومئذ بين يدي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، قال : حدثنا أبو طاهر  ، أحمد بن عمرو بن سرح  ، حدثنا أبو وهب  ، أخبرنا يونس  عن ابن شهاب  ، قال : حدثني كثير بن عباس بن عبد المطلب  قال : قال عباس    : شهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين  فلزمت أنا  وأبو سفيان بن الحارث  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم نفارقه ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على بغلة له بيضاء أهداها له فروة بن نفاثة الجذامي  ،    فلما التقى المسلمون والكفار ولى المسلمون مدبرين ، فطفق رسول الله صلى    الله عليه وسلم يركض بغلته قبل الكفار ، وأنا آخذ بلجام بغلة رسول الله  صلى   الله عليه وسلم أكفها إرادة أن لا تسرع ، وأبو سفيان  آخذ بركابه ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي عباس    : ناد أصحاب السمرة ، فقال عباس       - وكان رجلا صيتا - فقلت بأعلى صوتي : أين أصحاب السمرة ؟ قال : فوالله    لكأن عطفتهم حين سمعوا صوتي عطفة البقر على أولادها ، فقالوا : يا لبيك  يا   لبيك ، قال : فاقتتلوا والكفار ، والدعوة في الأنصار  يقولون : يا معشر الأنصار  يا معشر الأنصار  ، ثم قصرت الدعوة على بني الحارث بن الخزرج  ،    فنظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو على بغلته كالمتطاول عليها إلى    قتالهم ، فقال : هذا حين حمي الوطيس ثم أخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    حصيات فرمى بهن وجوه الكفار ، ثم قال : انهزموا ورب محمد  ، فذهبت أنظر فإذا القتال على هيئته فيما أرى ، قال : فوالله ما هو إلا أن رماهم بحصياته فما زلت أرى حدهم كليلا وأمرهم مدبرا . 

 وقال  سلمة بن الأكوع    : غزونا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حنينا  قال    فلما غشوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نزل عن البغلة ، ثم قبض قبضة من    تراب الأرض ، ثم استقبل به وجوههم ، فقال " شاهت الوجوه " ، فما خلق   [  ص:  28 ] الله  منهم إنسانا إلا ملأ عينه ترابا  بتلك القبضة ، فولوا مدبرين ،  فهزمهم الله  عز وجل فقسم رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم غنائمهم بين  المسلمين . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : أمد الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بخمسة آلاف من الملائكة مسومين . 

 وفي الخبر : أن رجلا من بني نضر  يقال له شجرة  ،    قال للمؤمنين بعد القتال : أين الخيل البلق والرجال الذين عليهم ثياب  بيض  ،  ما كنا نراكم فيهم إلا كهيئة الشامة وما كنا قتلنا إلا بأيديهم؟   فأخبروا  بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : تلك الملائكة . 

 قال الزهري    : وبلغني أن شيبة بن عثمان بن طلحة  قال : استدبرت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين  وأنا أريد قتله بطلحة بن عثمان   وعثمان بن طلحة  ، وكانا قد قتلا يوم أحد  ، فأطلع الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على ما في نفسي فالتفت إلي وضرب في صدري وقال : أعيذك بالله ياشيبة  ، فأرعدت فرائصي ، فنظرت إليه فهو أحب إلي من سمعي وبصري ، فقلت : أشهد أنك رسول الله ، وأن الله قد أطلعك على ما في نفسي . 

 فلما هزم الله المشركين وولوا مدبرين ، انطلقوا حتى أتوا أوطاس  وبها عيالهم وأموالهم ، فبعث رسول الله رجلا من الأشعريين يقال له أبو عامر  وأمره على جيش المسلمين إلى أوطاس  ، فسار إليهم فاقتتلوا ، وقتل دريد بن الصمة  ، وهزم الله المشركين وسبى المسلمون عيالهم ، وهرب أميرهم مالك بن عوف النصري  ، فأتى الطائف  فتحصن بها وأخذ ماله وأهله فيمن أخذ . وقتل أمير المسلمين أبو عامر    . 

 قال الزهري    : أخبرني  سعيد بن المسيب  أنهم أصابوا يومئذ ستة آلاف سبي ، ثم إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتى الطائف  فحاصرهم بقية ذلك الشهر ، فلما دخل ذو القعدة وهو شهر حرام انصرف عنهم ، فأتى الجعرانة  فأحرم منها بعمرة وقسم فيها غنائم حنين  وأوطاس  ، وتألف أناسا ، منهم  أبو سفيان بن حرب ،   والحارث بن هشام  ،  وسهيل بن عمرو  ، والأقرع بن حابس  ، فأعطاهم .   [ ص: 29 ] أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، حدثنا شعيب  ، حدثنا الزهري  ، أخبرني أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه أن أناسا من الأنصار  قالوا لرسول الله - حين أفاء الله على رسوله من أموال هوازن  ما أفاء ، فطفق يعطي رجالا من قريش  المائة من الإبل - فقالوا : يغفر الله لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطي قريشا  ويدعنا وسيوفنا تقطر من دمائهم؟ قال أنس    : فحدث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمقالتهم ، فأرسل إلى الأنصار  ،    فجمعهم في قبة من أدم ولم يدع معهم أحدا غيرهم ، فلما اجتمعوا جاءهم  رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : ما كان حديث بلغني عنكم؟ فقال له  فقهاؤهم   أما ذوو رأينا يا رسول الله ، فلم يقولوا شيئا ، وأما أناس منا  حديثة   أسنانهم فقالوا : يغفر الله لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطي قريشا  ويترك الأنصار  وسيوفنا    تقطر من دمائهم ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : إني لأعطي رجالا    حديثي عهد بكفر ، أما ترضون أن يذهب الناس بالأموال وترجعون إلى رحالكم    برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فوالله ما تنقلبون به خير مما ينقلبون به ،    قالوا : بلى يا رسول الله قد رضينا ، فقال لهم : " إنكم سترون بعدي أثرة    شديدة ، فاصبروا حتى تلقوا الله ورسوله على الحوض "   . 

 وقال يونس  عن ابن شهاب    :   " فإني أعطي رجالا حديثي عهد بالكفر أتألفهم " ، وقال : " فاصبروا حتى تلقوا الله ورسوله فإني على الحوض " ، قالوا : سنصبر   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا وهيب  ، حدثنا عمرو بن يحيى  عن عباد بن تميم  عن  عبد الله بن زيد بن عاصم  قال : لما أفاء الله على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم حنين  قسم في الناس في المؤلفة قلوبهم ولم يعط الأنصار  شيئا ، فكأنهم وجدوا إذ لم يصبهم ما أصابه الناس ، فخطبهم فقال : " يا معشر الأنصار  ألم    أجدكم ضلالا فهداكم الله بي وكنتم متفرقين فألفكم الله بي وكنتم عالة    فأغناكم الله بي؟ كلما قال شيئا قالوا : الله ورسوله أمن قال : ما يمنعكم    أن تجيبوا رسول الله كلما قال شيئا قالوا : الله ورسوله أمن قال : لو شئتم    قلتم كذا وكذا ، أترضون أن يذهب الناس بالشاة والبعير ، وتذهبوا بالنبي   صلى  الله عليه وسلم إلى رحالكم؟ لولا الهجرة لكنت امرأ من الأنصار  ، ولو سلك الناس واديا أو شعبا لسلكت وادي   [ ص: 30 ] الأنصار  وشعبهم ، الأنصار  شعار والناس دثار ، إنكم ستلقون بعدي أثرة فاصبروا حتى تلقوني على الحوض "   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا محمد بن أبي عمر المكي  ، حدثنا سفيان  عن عمر بن سعيد بن مسروق  عن أبيه عن عباية بن رفاعة  ، عن رافع بن خديج  رضي الله عنه قال : أعطى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أبا سفيان بن حرب   وصفوان بن أمية  وعيينة بن حصن  والأقرع بن حابس  كل إنسان منهم مائة من الإبل ، وأعطى عباس بن مرداس  دون ذلك ، فقال عباس بن مرداس    : 
**فما كان حصن ولا حابس يفوقان مرداس في المجمع     أتجعل نهبي ونهب العبي 
د بين عيينة  والأقرع      وما كنت دون امرئ منهما 
ومن تخفض اليوم لا يرفع* *

 قال : فأتم له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مائة   . 

 وفي الحديث : أن ناسا من هوازن  أقبلوا مسلمين بعد ذلك ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله أنت خير الناس وأبر الناس ، وقد أخذت أبناؤنا ونساؤنا وأموالنا   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا سعيد بن عفير  ، حدثني الليث  ، حدثني عقيل  عن ابن شهاب  عن عروة بن الزبير    : أن مروان   والمسور بن مخرمة  أخبراه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قام حين جاءه وفد هوازن  مسلمين    ، فسألوه أن يرد إليهم أموالهم وسبيهم ، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله   عليه  وسلم : " إن معي من ترون وأحب الحديث إلي أصدقه ، فاختاروا إحدى   الطائفتين  : إما السبي ، وإما المال . قالوا : فإنا نختار سبينا . فقام   رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فأثنى على الله عز وجل بما هو أهله ثم قال :   أما بعد  فإن إخوانكم هؤلاء جاؤوا تائبين ، وإني قد رأيت أن أرد إليهم   سبيهم ، فمن  أحب منكم أن يطيب ذلك لهم فليفعل ، ومن أحب أن يكون على حظ   حتى نعطيه إياه  من أول ما يفيء الله علينا ، فليفعل فقال الناس : قد طيبنا   ذلك   [ ص: 31 ] يا  رسول الله فقال رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم : إنا لا ندري من أذن منكم  في ذلك ممن لم يأذن  فارجعوا  حتى يرفع إلينا عرفاؤكم أمركم ، فرجع الناس ،  فكلمهم عرفاؤهم ثم  رجعوا  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبروه أنهم قد  طيبوا وأذنوا   . فأنزل الله تعالى في قصة حنين : ( لقد نصركم الله في مواطن كثيرة ويوم حنين إذ أعجبتكم كثرتكم   ) حتى قلتم : لن نغلب اليوم من قلة ، ( فلم تغن عنكم   ) كثرتكم ، ( شيئا ) يعني أن الظفر لا يكون بالكثرة ، ( وضاقت عليكم الأرض بما رحبت   ) أي برحبها وسعتها ، ( ثم وليتم مدبرين   ) منهزمين . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (194)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية26 إلى الاية 29

**
( ثم أنزل الله سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وأنزل جنودا لم تروها وعذب الذين كفروا وذلك جزاء الكافرين   ( 26 ) . ( ثم يتوب الله من بعد ذلك على من يشاء والله غفور رحيم   ( 27 ) يا    أيها الذين آمنوا إنما المشركون نجس فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام بعد عامهم    هذا وإن خفتم عيلة فسوف يغنيكم الله من فضله إن شاء إن الله عليم حكيم   ( 28 ) . 

 ( ثم أنزل الله   ) بعد الهزيمة ، ( سكينته   ) يعني : الأمنة والطمأنينة ، وهي فعيلة من السكون ( على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وأنزل جنودا لم تروها   ) يعني : الملائكة . قيل : لا للقتال ، ولكن لتجبين الكفار وتشجيع المسلمين ، لأنه يروى : أن الملائكة لم يقاتلوا إلا يوم بدر  ، ( وعذب الذين كفروا   ) بالقتل والأسر وسبي العيال وسلب الأموال ، ( وذلك جزاء الكافرين   ) . 

 ( ثم يتوب الله من بعد ذلك على من يشاء   ) فيهديه إلى الإسلام ، ( والله غفور رحيم   ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إنما المشركون نجس   ) الآية ، قال الضحاك  وأبو عبيدة       : نجس قذر . وقيل : خبيث . وهو مصدر يستوي فيه الذكر والأنثى والتثنية    والجمع ، فأما النجس : بكسر النون وسكون الجيم ، فلا يقال على الانفراد ،    إنما يقال : رجس نجس ، فإذا أفرد قيل : نجس ، بفتح النون وكسر الجيم ،    وأراد به : نجاسة الحكم لا نجاسة العين ، سموا نجسا على الذم . وقال قتادة    : سماهم نجسا لأنهم يجنبون فلا يغتسلون ويحدثون فلا يتوضئون .   [ ص: 32 ] قوله تعالى : ( فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام      ) أراد منعهم من دخول الحرم لأنهم إذا دخلوا الحرم فقد قربوا من المسجد    الحرام ، وأراد به الحرم وهذا كما قال الله تعالى : " سبحان الذي أسرى    بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام " [ الإسراء - 1 ] ، وأراد به الحرم لأنه  أسري   به من بيت أم هانئ . 

 قال الشيخ الإمام الأجل : وجملة بلاد الإسلام في حق الكفار على ثلاثة أقسام : 

 أحدها : الحرم ، فلا يجوز للكافر أن يدخله بحال ، ذميا كان أو مستأمنا ،    لظاهر هذه الآية ، وإذا جاء رسول من بلاد الكفار إلى الإمام والإمام في    الحرم لا يأذن له في دخول الحرم ، بل يبعث إليه من يسمع رسالته خارج الحرم .    وجوز أهل الكوفة  للمعاهد دخول الحرم . 

 والقسم الثاني من بلاد الإسلام : الحجاز  ، فيجوز للكافر دخولها بالإذن ولكن لا يقيم فيها أكثر من مقام السفر وهو ثلاثة أيام ، لما روي عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " لئن عشت إن شاء الله تعالى لأخرجن اليهود  والنصارى  من جزيرة العرب حتى لا أدع فيها إلا مسلما "   . فمضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأوصى فقال :   " أخرجوا المشركين من جزيرة العرب   " فلم يتفرغ لذلك أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه ، وأجلاهم عمر  رضي الله عنه في خلافته ، وأجل لمن يقدم منهم تاجرا ثلاثا . وجزيرة العرب من أقصى عدن  أبين إلى ريف العراق  في الطول ، وأما العرض فمن جدة  وما والاها من ساحل البحر إلى أطراف الشام    . 

 والقسم الثالث : سائر بلاد الإسلام ، يجوز للكافر أن يقيم فيها بذمة وأمان ، ولكن لا يدخلون المساجد إلا بإذن مسلم . 

 قوله : ( بعد عامهم هذا   ) يعني : العام الذي حج فيه أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه بالناس ، ونادى علي  كرم الله وجهه ببراءة ، وهو سنة تسع من الهجرة . 

 قوله ( وإن خفتم عيلة   ) وذلك أن أهل مكة  كانت معايشهم من التجارات وكان المشركون يأتون مكة  بالطعام    ويتجرون ، فلما منعوا من دخول الحرم خافوا الفقر ، وضيق العيش ، وذكروا    ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وإن خفتم عيلة   ) فقرا وفاقة . يقال : عال يعيل عيلة ، ( فسوف يغنيكم الله من فضله إن شاء إن الله عليم حكيم   )   [ ص: 33 ] قال عكرمة    : فأغناهم الله عز وجل بأن أنزل عليهم المطر مدرارا فكثر خيرهم . وقال مقاتل    : أسلم أهل جدة  وصنعاء  وجريش  من اليمن  وجلبوا الميرة الكثيرة إلى مكة  فكفاهم الله ما كانوا يخافون . وقال الضحاك  وقتادة    : عوضهم الله منها الجزية فأغناهم بها .
( قاتلوا  الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر ولا   يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله  ولا يدينون دين الحق من الذين أوتوا الكتاب  حتى  يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم  صاغرون   ( 29 ) . 

 وذلك : قوله تعالى : ( قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله   ) قال مجاهد    : نزلت هذه الآية حين أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتال الروم ، فغزا بعد نزولها غزوة تبوك . 

 وقال الكلبي    : نزلت في قريظة  والنضير  من اليهود ، فصالحهم وكانت أول جزية أصابها أهل الإسلام ، وأول ذل أصاب أهل الكتاب  بأيدي المسلمين . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله ولا باليوم الآخر   ) فإن قيل : أهل الكتاب  يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر؟ قيل : لا يؤمنون كإيمان المؤمنين ، فإنهم إذا قالوا عزير  ابن الله والمسيح  ابن الله ، لا يكون ذلك إيمانا بالله . ( ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله ورسوله ولا يدينون دين الحق   ) أي : لا يدينون الدين الحق ، أضاف الاسم إلى الصفة . وقال قتادة    : الحق هو الله ، أي : لا يدينون دين الله ، ودينه الإسلام . وقال أبو عبيدة    : معناه ولا يطيعون الله تعالى طاعة أهل الحق . ( من الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) يعني : اليهود  والنصارى    . ( حتى يعطوا الجزية   ) وهي الخراج المضروب على رقابهم ، ( عن يد   ) عن قهر وذل . قال أبو عبيدة    : يقال لكل من أعطى شيئا كرها من غير طيب نفس : أعطاه عن يد . وقال ابن عباس       : يعطونها بأيديهم ولا يرسلون بها على يد غيرهم . وقيل : عن يد أي : عن    نقد لا نسيئة . وقيل : عن إقرار بإنعام المسلمين عليهم بقبول الجزية  منهم ،   ( وهم صاغرون   ) أذلاء مقهورون . قال عكرمة    : يعطون الجزية عن قيام ، والقابض جالس . وعن ابن عباس  قال : تؤخذ منه ويوطأ عنقه . 

 وقال الكلبي    : إذا أعطى صفع في قفاه . 

 وقيل : يؤخذ بلحيته ويضرب في لهزمتيه .   [ ص: 34 ] وقيل : يلبب ويجر إلى موضع الإعطاء بعنف . 

 وقيل : إعطاؤه إياها هو الصغار . 

 وقال  الشافعي  رحمه الله : الصغار هو جريان أحكام الإسلام عليهم . 

 واتفقت الأمة على جواز أخذ الجزية من أهل الكتابين ، وهم اليهود  والنصارى  إذا لم يكونوا عربا . 

 واختلفوا في الكتابي العربي وفي غير أهل الكتاب  من كفار العجم ، فذهب  الشافعي    : إلى أن الجزية على الأديان لا على الأنساب ، فتؤخذ من أهل الكتاب  عربا كانوا أو عجما ، ولا تؤخذ من أهل الأوثان بحال ، واحتج بأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذها من أكيدر دومة  ، وهو رجل من العرب يقال : إنه من غسان ، وأخذ من أهل ذمة اليمن  ، وعامتهم عرب . 

 وذهب مالك   والأوزاعي    : إلى أنها تؤخذ من جميع الكفار إلا المرتد . 

 وقال أبو حنيفة    : تؤخذ من أهل الكتاب  على العموم ، وتؤخذ من مشركي العجم ، ولا تؤخذ من مشركي العرب . وقال أبو يوسف    : لا تؤخذ من العربي ، كتابيا كان أو مشركا ، وتؤخذ من العجمي كتابيا كان أو مشركا . 

 وأما المجوس    : فاتفقت الصحابة رضي الله عنهم على أخذ الجزية منهم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  أخبرنا الربيع  ، أخبرنا  الشافعي  ، أخبرنا سفيان  عن  عمرو بن دينار  سمع بجالة  يقول : لم يكن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه أخذ الجزية من المجوس  حتى شهد عبد الرحمن بن عوف  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذها من مجوس هجر    . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن  جعفر بن محمد ،  عن أبيه أن  عمر بن الخطاب  ذكر المجوس  فقال : ما أدري كيف أصنع   [ ص: 35 ] في أمرهم؟ فقال عبد الرحمن بن عوف    : أشهد لسمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " سنوا بهم سنة أهل الكتاب    "   . 

 وفي امتناع عمر  رضي الله عنه عن أخذ الجزية من المجوس  حتى شهد عبد الرحمن بن عوف  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أخذها من مجوس هجر  ، دليل على أن رأي الصحابة كان على أنها لا تؤخذ من كل مشرك ، وإنما تؤخذ من أهل الكتاب    . 

 واختلفوا في أن المجوس    : هل هم من أهل الكتاب  أم لا؟ فروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه قال : كان لهم كتاب يدرسونه فأصبحوا ، وقد أسري على كتابهم ، فرفع من بين أظهرهم . 

 واتفقوا على تحريم ذبائح المجوس  ومناكحتهم بخلاف أهل الكتابين . 

 أما من دخل في دين اليهود  والنصارى  من    غيرهم من المشركين نظر : إن دخلوا فيه قبل النسخ والتبديل يقرون بالجزية  ،   وتحل مناكحتهم وذبائحهم ، وإن دخلوا في دينهم بعد النسخ بمجيء محمد  صلى    الله عليه وسلم لا يقرون بالجزية ، ولا تحل مناكحتهم وذبائحهم ، ومن   شككنا  في أمرهم أنهم دخلوا فيه بعد النسخ أو قبله : يقرون بالجزية تغليبا   لحقن  الدم ، ولا تحل مناكحتهم وذبائحهم تغليبا للتحريم ، فمنهم نصارى العرب  من تنوخ  وبهراء  وبني تغلب  ، أقرهم عمر  رضي الله عنه على الجزية ، وقال : لا تحل لنا ذبائحهم   . 

 وأما قدر الجزية   : فأقله دينار ، لا يجوز أن ينقص منه ، ويقبل الدينار من الفقير والغني والوسط لما أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا محمود بن غيلان  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا سفيان  عن الأعمش  عن أبي وائل  عن مسروق  عن معاذ بن جبل  رضي الله عنه قال :   [ ص: 36 ] بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى اليمن  فأمره أن يأخذ من كل حالم دينارا أو عدله معافر      . فالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمره أن يأخذ من كل حالم ، أي بالغ ،   دينارا  ولم يفصل بين الغني والفقير والوسط ، وفيه دليل على أنها لا تجب   على  الصبيان وكذلك لا تجب على النسوان ، إنما تؤخذ من الأحرار العاقلين    البالغين من الرجال . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه على كل موسر أربعة دنانير ، وعلى كل متوسط ديناران ، وعلى كل فقير دينار ، وهو قول أصحاب الرأي .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (195)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية30 إلى الاية 33
**
( وقالت  اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح   ابن الله ذلك قولهم بأفواههم  يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل قاتلهم الله   أنى يؤفكون   ( 30 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله   ) روى سعيد بن جبير  وعكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة من اليهود : سلام بن مشكم  ، والنعمان بن أوفى  ، وشاس بن قيس  ، ومالك بن الصيف  ، فقالوا : كيف نتبعك وقد تركت قبلتنا وأنت لا تزعم أن عزيرا ابن الله؟ فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( وقالت اليهود عزير ابن الله   )   . 

 قرأ عاصم   والكسائي  ويعقوب    " عزير       " بالتنوين والآخرون بغير تنوين ؛ لأنه اسم أعجمي ويشبه اسما مصغرا ،   ومن  نون قال : لأنه اسم خفيف ، فوجهه أن يصرف ، وإن كان أعجميا مثل نوح  وهود  ولوط    . واختار أبو عبيدة  التنوين وقال : لأن هذا ليس بمنسوب إلى أبيه ، إنما هو كقولك زيد ابن الأمير وزيد ابن أختنا ، فعزير مبتدأ وما بعده خبر له . 

 وقال  عبيد بن عمير    : إنما قال هذه المقالة رجل واحد من اليهود  اسمه فنحاص بن عازوراء    .   [ ص: 37 ] وهو الذي قال : " إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء   " " آل عمران - 181 " . 

 وروى عطية العوفي  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : إنما قالت اليهود  عزير  ابن الله من أجل أن عزيرا  كان    فيهم وكانت التوراة عندهم والتابوت فيهم ، فأضاعوا التوراة وعملوا بغير    الحق ، فرفع الله عنهم التابوت وأنساهم التوراة ونسخها من صدورهم ، فدعا    الله عزير  وابتهل إليه  أن يرد إليه الذي   نسخ من صدورهم ، فبينما هو يصلي مبتهلا إلى الله تعالى  نزل نور من السماء   فدخل جوفه فعادت إليه التوراة فأذن في قومه ، وقال : يا  قوم قد آتاني  الله  التوراة ردها إلي! فعلق به الناس يعلمهم ، فمكثوا ما شاء  الله تعالى  ، ثم  إن التابوت نزل بعد ذهابه منهم ، فلما رأوا التابوت عرضوا  ما كان  فيه على  الذي كان يعلمهم عزير  فوجدوه مثله ، فقالوا : ما أوتي عزير  هذا إلا أنه ابن الله   . 

 وقال الكلبي    : إن بختنصر  لما ظهر على بني إسرائيل  وقتل منهم من قرأ التوراة ، وكان عزير  إذ ذاك صغيرا فاستصغره فلم يقتله ، فلما رجع بنو إسرائيل  إلى بيت المقدس  وليس فيهم من يقرأ التوراة بعث الله عزيرا  ليجدد لهم التوراة وتكون لهم آية بعد مائة سنة ، يقال : أتاه ملك بإناء فيه ماء فسقاه فمثلت التوراة في صدره ، فلما أتاهم قال أنا عزير  فكذبوه    وقالوا : إن كنت كما تزعم فأمل علينا التوراة ، فكتبها لهم ، ثم إن رجلا    قال : إن أبي حدثني عن جدي أن التوراة جعلت في خابية ودفنت في كرم ،    فانطلقوا معه حتى أخرجوها ، فعارضوها بما كتب لهم عزير  فلم يجدوه غادر منها حرفا ، فقالوا : إن الله لم يقذف التوراة في قلب رجل إلا لأنه ابنه ، فعند ذلك قالت اليهود    : عزير  ابن الله . 

 وأما النصارى  فقالوا : المسيح  ابن الله ، وكان السبب فيه أنهم كانوا على دين الإسلام إحدى وثمانين سنة بعدما رفع عيسى  عليه السلام يصلون إلى القبلة ، ويصومون رمضان ، حتى وقع فيما بينهم وبين اليهود  حرب ، وكان في اليهود  رجل شجاع يقال له " بولص    " قتل جملة من أصحاب عيسى  عليه السلام ، ثم قال لليهود    : إن كان الحق مع عيسى  فقد    كفرنا به والنار مصيرنا ، فنحن مغبونون إن دخلوا الجنة ودخلنا النار ،    فإني أحتال وأضلهم حتى يدخلوا النار ، وكان له فرس يقال له العقاب يقاتل    عليه فعرقب فرسه وأظهر الندامة ، ووضع على رأسه التراب ، فقال له النصارى    : من أنت؟ قال : بولص  عدوكم ، فنوديت من السماء : ليست لك توبة إلا أن تتنصر ، وقد تبت . فأدخلوه الكنيسة ، ودخل بيتا   [ ص: 38 ] سنة لا يخرج منه ليلا ولا نهارا حتى تعلم الإنجيل ، ثم خرج وقال : نوديت أن الله قبل توبتك ، فصدقوه وأحبوه ، ثم مضى إلى بيت المقدس  ، واستخلف عليهم نسطورا  وعلمه أن عيسى  ومريم  والإله كانوا ثلاثة ، ثم توجه إلى الروم  وعلمهم اللاهوت والناسوت ، وقال : لم يكن عيسى  بإنس ولا بجسم ، ولكنه ابن الله ، وعلم ذلك رجلا يقال له " يعقوب    " ثم دعا رجلا يقال له ملكا ، فقال : إن الإله لم يزل ولا يزال عيسى  ، فلما استمكن منهم دعا هؤلاء الثلاثة واحدا واحدا ، وقال لكل واحد منهم : أنت خالصتي ، وقد رأيت عيسى  في    المنام فرضي عني . وقال لكل واحد منهم : إني غدا أذبح نفسي ، فادع الناس    إلى نحلتك . ثم دخل المذبح فذبح نفسه وقال : إنما أفعل ذلك لمرضاة عيسى  ، فلما كان يوم ثالثه دعا كل واحد منهم الناس إلى نحلته ، فتبع كل واحد طائفة من الناس ، فاختلفوا واقتتلوا فقال الله عز وجل : ( وقالت النصارى المسيح ابن الله   ) ، ( ذلك قولهم بأفواههم   ) يقولون بألسنتهم من غير علم . قال أهل المعاني : لم يذكر الله تعالى قولا مقرونا بالأفواه والألسن إلا كان ذلك زورا . 

 ( يضاهئون ) قرأ عاصم  بكسر الهاء مهموزا ، والآخرون بضم الهاء غير مهموز ، وهما لغتان يقال : ضاهيته وضاهأته ، ومعناهما واحد . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : يشابهون . والمضاهاة المشابهة . وقال مجاهد    : يواطئون وقال الحسن    : يوافقون ، ( قول الذين كفروا من قبل   ) قال قتادة   والسدي    : ضاهت النصارى  قول اليهود  من قبل ، فقالوا : المسيح ابن الله ، كما قالت اليهود    : عزير  ابن الله . وقال مجاهد    : يضاهئون قول المشركين من قبل الذين كانوا يقولون اللات والعزى ومناة بنات الله . وقال الحسن    : شبه كفرهم بكفر الذين مضوا من الأمم الكافرة كما قال في مشركي العرب : " كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم   " ( البقرة - 188 ) . وقال القتيبي    : يريد أن من كان في عصر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من اليهود  والنصارى  يقولون ما قال أولهم ، ( قاتلهم الله   ) قال ابن عباس    : لعنهم الله . وقال  ابن جريج    : أي : قتلهم الله . وقيل : ليس هو على تحقيق المقاتلة ولكنه بمعنى التعجب ، ( أنى يؤفكون   ) أي : يصرفون عن الحق بعد قيام الأدلة عليه . 
( اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله والمسيح ابن مريم وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلها واحدا لا إله إلا هو سبحانه عما يشركون   ( 31 ) . 

 ( اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا   ) أي : علماءهم وقراءهم ، والأحبار : العلماء ، واحدها حبر ،   [ ص: 39 ] وحبر بكسر الحاء وفتحها ، والرهبان من النصارى  أصحاب    الصوامع فإن قيل : إنهم لم يعبدوا الأحبار والرهبان؟ قلنا : معناه أنهم    أطاعوهم في معصية الله واستحلوا ما أحلوا وحرموا ما حرموا ، فاتخذوهم    كالأرباب . روي عن عدي بن حاتم  رضي الله عنه قال : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفي عنقي صليب من ذهب فقال لي : " يا عدي  اطرح هذا الوثن من عنقك " ، فطرحته ثم انتهيت إليه وهو يقرأ : ( اتخذوا أحبارهم ورهبانهم أربابا من دون الله      ) حتى فرغ منها ، قلت له : إنا لسنا نعبدهم ، فقال : " أليس يحرمون ما    أحل الله فتحرمونه ويحلون ما حرم الله فتستحلونه " ؟ قال قلت : بلى ، قال  :   " فتلك عبادتهم "   . 

قال  عبد الله بن المبارك    : 
**وهل بدل الدين إلا الملوك وأحبار سوء ورهبانها* *

 ( والمسيح ابن مريم   ) أي : اتخذوه إلها ، ( وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلها واحدا لا إله إلا هو سبحانه عما يشركون   ) . 
( يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون   ( 32 ) هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون   ( 33 ) . 

 ( يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم   ) أي : يبطلوا دين الله بألسنتهم وتكذيبهم إياه . وقال الكلبي    : النور القرآن ، أي : يريدون أن يردوا القرآن بألسنتهم تكذيبا ، ( ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره   ) أي : يعلي دينه ويظهر كلمته ويتم الحق الذي بعث به محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولو كره الكافرون   ) . 

 ( هو الذي أرسل رسوله   ) يعني : الذي يأبى إلا إتمام دينه هو الذي أرسل رسوله محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( بالهدى   ) قيل : بالقرآن . وقيل : ببيان الفرائض ، ( ودين الحق   ) وهو الإسلام ، ( ليظهره )   [ ص: 40 ] ليعليه وينصره ، ( على الدين كله   ) على سائر الأديان ، ( ولو كره المشركون   ) . 

 واختلفوا في معنى هذه الآية : فقال ابن عباس    : الهاء عائدة إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي : ليعلمه شرائع الدين كلها فيظهره عليها حتى لا يخفى عليه منها شيء . 

 وقال الآخرون : الهاء راجعة إلى دين الحق ، وظهوره على الأديان هو أن لا يدان الله تعالى إلا به . وقال  أبو هريرة  والضحاك    : وذلك عند نزول عيسى بن مريم  لا يبقى أهل دين إلا دخل في الإسلام . وروينا عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في نزول عيسى  عليه السلام قال : " ويهلك في زمانه الملل كلها إلا الإسلام " وروى المقداد  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " لا يبقى على ظهر الأرض بيت مدر ولا وبر إلا أدخله الله كلمة الإسلام إما بعز عزيز أو ذل ذليل " إما يعزهم الله فيجعلهم من أهله ، فيعز به ، أو يذلهم فيدينون له . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم الحسن بن محمد بن حبيب  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن سليمان بن منصور  ، حدثنا أبو مسلم بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله الكجي  ، حدثنا أبو عاصم النبيل  ، حدثنا عبد الحميد  ، هو ابن جعفر  ، عن الأسود بن العلاء  ، عن أبي سلمة  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنه قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :      " لا يذهب الليل والنهار حتى تعبد اللات والعزى " ، قالت : قلت : يا   رسول  الله ما كنت أظن أن يكون ذلك بعدما أنزل الله تعالى عليك : " هو الذي   أرسل  رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون " .   ثم قال  : " يكون ذلك ما شاء الله ، ثم يبعث الله تعالى ريحا طيبة ،  فتقبض  من كان  في قلبه مثقال ذرة من خير ، ثم يبقى من لا خير فيه ، فيرجع  الناس  إلى دين  آبائهم "   . 

 قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : معنى الآية ليظهره على الدين كله بالحجج الواضحة . 

 وقيل : ليظهره على الأديان التي حول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيغلبهم . 

 قال  الشافعي  رحمه الله : فقد أظهر الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الأديان كلها بأن أبان لكل من سمعه أنه   [ ص: 41 ] الحق ، وما خالفه من الأديان باطل ، وقال : وأظهره بأن جماع الشرك دينان : دين أهل الكتاب  ، ودين أميين فقهر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأميين حتى دانوا بالإسلام طوعا وكرها ، وقتل أهل الكتاب  وسبى ، حتى دان بعضهم بالإسلام ، وأعطى بعضهم الجزية صاغرين ، وجرى عليهم حكمه ، فهذا ظهوره على الدين كله ، والله أعلم . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (196)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية34 إلى الاية 37

**
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن كثيرا من الأحبار والرهبان ليأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل ويصدون عن سبيل الله والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله فبشرهم بعذاب أليم   ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( 34 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن كثيرا من الأحبار والرهبان   ) يعني ، العلماء والقراء من أهل الكتاب  ، ( ليأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل      ) يريد : ليأخذون الرشا في أحكامهم ، ويحرفون كتاب الله ، ويكتبون    بأيديهم كتبا يقولون : هذه من عند الله ، ويأخذون بها ثمنا قليلا من سفلتهم    ، وهي المآكل التي يصيبونها منهم على تغيير نعت النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  ،  يخافون لو صدقوهم لذهبت عنهم تلك المآكل ، ( ويصدون   ) ويصرفون الناس ، ( عن سبيل الله   ) دين الله عز وجل . 

 ( والذين يكنزون الذهب والفضة ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله فبشرهم بعذاب أليم   ) قال ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : كل مال تؤدى زكاته فليس بكنز وإن كان مدفونا . وكل مال لا تؤدى زكاته فهو كنز وإن لم يكن مدفونا   . ومثله عن ابن عباس    . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثني  سويد بن سعيد ،  حدثنا  حفص بن ميسرة  عن  زيد بن أسلم  أن أبا صالح بن ذكوان  أخبره أنه سمع  أبا هريرة  رضي الله عنه يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :      " ما من صاحب ذهب ولا فضة لا يؤدي منها حقها إلا إذا كان يوم القيامة    صفحت له صفائح من نار ، فأحمي عليها في نار جهنم فيكوى بها جبينه ، وظهره ،    كلما بردت أعيدت له في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة ، حتى يقضي الله  بين   العباد ، فيرى سبيله إما إلى الجنة وإما إلى النار ، ولا صاحب إبل لا   يؤدي  منها حقها ، ومن حقها حلبها يوم وردها إلا إذا كان يوم القيامة ،  بطح  لها  بقاع قرقر ، أوفر ما كانت ، لا يفقد منها فصيلا واحدا ، تطؤه   بأخفافها ،  وتعضه بأفواهها ، كلما مر عليه   [ ص:   42 ] أولاها  رد عليه أخراها ، في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة ، حتى   يقضي الله بين  العباد ، فيرى سبيله إما إلى الجنة وإما إلى النار ، ولا   صاحب بقر ولا غنم ،  لا يؤدي منها حقها ، إلا إذا كان يوم القيامة ، بطح   لها بقاع قرقر لا يفقد  منها شيئا ليس فيها عقصاء ، ولا جلحاء ، ولا عضباء ،   تنطحه بقرونها ،  وتطؤه بأظلافها ، كلما مر عليه أولاها رد عليه أخراها ،   في يوم كان مقداره  خمسين ألف سنة ، حتى يقضي الله بين العباد ، فيرى  سبيله  إما إلى الجنة وإما  إلى النار "   . 

 وروينا عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :      " من آتاه الله مالا فلم يؤد زكاته مثل له ماله يوم القيامة شجاعا أقرع  ،   له زبيبتان يطوقه يوم القيامة ، فيأخذ بلهزمتيه ، يعني : شدقيه ، ثم  يقول  :  أنا مالك ، أنا كنزك ، ثم تلا ( ولا يحسبن الذين يبخلون بما آتاهم الله   ) الآية . 

 وروي عن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : كل مال زاد على أربعة آلاف درهم فهو كنز أديت منه الزكاة أو لم تؤد ، وما دونها نفقة   . 

 وقيل : ما فضل عن الحاجة فهو كنز . أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  وكيع  ، حدثنا الأعمش  عن المعرور بن سويد  عن أبي ذر  قال    : انتهيت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو جالس في ظل الكعبة ،  فلما   رآني قال : " هم الأخسرون ورب الكعبة " ، قال : فجئت حتى جلست ، فلم   أتقار  أن قمت فقلت : يا رسول الله فداك أبي وأمي ، من هم؟ قال : " هم   الأكثرون  أموالا إلا من قال : هكذا وهكذا وهكذا ، من بين يديه ، ومن خلفه ،   وعن  يمينه ، وعن شماله ، وقليل ما هم " 

 وروي عن أبي ذر  رضي الله عنه أنه كان يقول : من ترك بيضاء ، أو حمراء ، كوي بها يوم القيامة .   [ ص: 43 ] وروي عن أبي أمامة  قال : مات    رجل من أهل الصفة ، فوجد في مئزره دينار ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  "  كية " ، ثم توفي آخر فوجد في مئزره ديناران ، فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه   وسلم : " كيتان "   . 

 والقول الأول أصح ؛ لأن الآية في منع الزكاة لا في جمع المال الحلال . قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  " نعم المال الصالح للرجل الصالح "   . 

 وروى مجاهد  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية ، كبر ذلك على المسلمين وقالوا : ما يستطيع أحد منا أن يدع لولده شيئا ، فذكر عمر  ذلك لرسول الله فقال :   " إن الله عز وجل لم يفرض الزكاة إلا ليطيب بها ما بقي من أموالكم "   . 

 وسئل ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما عن هذه الآية؟ فقال : كان ذلك قبل أن تنزل الزكاة ، فلما أنزلت جعلها الله طهرا للأموال . 

وقال ابن عمر    : ما أبالي لو أن لي مثل أحد ذهبا أعلم عدده أزكيه وأعمل بطاعة الله   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولا ينفقونها في سبيل الله    )   ولم يقل : ولا ينفقونهما ، وقد ذكر الذهب والفضة جميعا . قيل : أراد    الكنوز وأعيان الذهب والفضة . وقيل : رد الكناية إلى الفضة لأنها أعم ، كما    قال تعالى : " واستعينوا بالصبر والصلاة وإنها لكبيرة   " " البقرة - 45 " ، رد الكناية إلى الصلاة لأنها أعم ، وكقوله تعالى : " وإذا رأوا تجارة أو لهوا انفضوا إليها   " ( الجمعة - 11 ) رد الكناية إلى التجارة لأنها أعم ، ( فبشرهم بعذاب أليم   ) أي : أنذرهم . 
( يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم فتكوى بها جباههم وجنوبهم وظهورهم هذا ما كنزتم لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون   ( 35 ) . 

 ( يوم يحمى عليها في نار جهنم   ) أي : تدخل النار فيوقد عليها أي على الكنوز ،   [ ص: 44 ]   ( فتكوى بها   ) فتحرق بها ، ( جباههم   ) أي : جباه كانزيها ، ( وجنوبهم وظهورهم   ) روي عن ابن مسعود  قال : إنه لا يوضع دينار على دينار ولا درهم على درهم ، ولكن يوسع جلده حتى يوضع كل دينار ودرهم في موضع على حدة . 

 وسئل أبو بكر الوراق    :  لم خص الجباه   والجنوب والظهور بالكي؟ قال : لأن الغني صاحب الكنز إذا رأى  الفقير قبض   وجهه ، وزوى ما بين عينيه ، وولاه ظهره ، وأعرض عنه بكشحه . 

 قوله تعالى : ( هذا ما كنزتم   ) أي : يقال لهم : هذا ما كنزتم ، ( لأنفسكم فذوقوا ما كنتم تكنزون   ) أي : تمنعون حقوق الله تعالى في أموالكم . وقال بعض الصحابة : هذه الآية في أهل الكتاب    . وقال الأكثرون : هي عامة في أهل الكتاب  والمسلمين ، وبه قال أبو ذر  رضي الله عنه . 
( إن عدة الشهور عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا في كتاب الله يوم خلق السماوات والأرض منها أربعة حرم ذلك الدين القيم فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم وقاتلوا المشركين كافة كما يقاتلونكم كافة واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين   ( 36 ) . ( إنما    النسيء زيادة في الكفر يضل به الذين كفروا يحلونه عاما ويحرمونه عاما    ليواطئوا عدة ما حرم الله فيحلوا ما حرم الله زين لهم سوء أعمالهم والله لا    يهدي القوم الكافرين   ( 37 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن عدة الشهور   ) أي : عدد الشهور ، ( عند الله اثنا عشر شهرا في كتاب الله      ) وهي المحرم وصفر وربيع الأول وشهر ربيع الثاني وجمادى الأولى وجمادى    الآخرة ورجب وشعبان وشهر رمضان وشوال وذو القعدة وذو الحجة . وقوله : ( في كتاب الله   ) أي : في حكم الله . وقيل : في اللوح المحفوظ . قرأ أبو جعفر    : اثنا عشر ، وتسعة عشر ، وأحد عشر ، بسكون الشين ، وقرأ العامة بفتحها ، ( يوم خلق السماوات والأرض      ) والمراد منه : الشهور الهلالية ، وهي الشهور التي يعتد بها المسلمون   في  صيامهم وحجهم وأعيادهم وسائر أمورهم ، وبالشهور الشمسية تكون السنة    ثلاثمائة وخمسة وستين يوما وربع يوم ، والهلالية تنقص عن ثلاثمائة وستين    يوما بنقصان الأهلة . والغالب أنها تكون ثلاثمائة وأربعة وخمسين يوما ، ( منها أربعة حرم   ) من الشهور أربعة حرم وهي : رجب وذو القعدة وذو الحجة والمحرم ، واحد فرد وثلاثة سرد ، ( ذلك الدين القيم   ) أي : الحساب المستقيم . 

 ( فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم    ) قيل : قوله "   فيهن " ينصرف إلى جميع شهور السنة ، أي : فلا تظلموا فيهن  أنفسكم بفعل   المعاصي وترك الطاعة . وقيل : " فيهن " أي : في الأشهر الحرم .  قال قتادة    : العمل الصالح أعظم أجرا في الأشهر الحرم ، والظلم فيهن أعظم من الظلم فيما سواهن ، وإن   [ ص: 45 ] كان الظلم على كل حال عظيما   . وقال ابن عباس    : فلا تظلموا فيهن أنفسكم يريد استحلال الحرام والغارة فيهن . قال محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار    : لا تجعلوا حلالها حراما ، ولا حرامها حلالا كفعل أهل الشرك وهو النسيء . 

 ( وقاتلوا المشركين كافة   ) جميعا عامة ، ( كما يقاتلونكم كافة واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين   ) واختلف العلماء في تحريم القتال في الأشهر الحرم   . فقال قوم : كان كبيرا ثم نسخ بقوله : ( وقاتلوا المشركين كافة   ) كأنه يقول فيهن وفي غيرهن . وهو قول قتادة  ،  وعطاء الخراساني  ،  والزهري ،   وسفيان الثوري  ، وقالوا : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غزا هوازن  بحنين  ، وثقيفا  بالطائف  ، وحاصرهم في شوال وبعض ذي القعدة . وقال آخرون : إنه غير منسوخ : قال  ابن جريج    : حلف بالله عطاء بن أبي رباح    : ما يحل للناس أن يغزوا في الحرم ، ولا في الأشهر الحرم ، إلا أن يقاتلوا فيها وما نسخت . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إنما النسيء زيادة في الكفر    )   قيل : هو مصدر كالسعير والحريق . وقيل : هو مفعول كالجريح والقتيل ،  وهو   من التأخير . ومنه النسيئة في البيع ، يقال : أنسأ الله في أجله أي أخر  ،   وهو ممدود مهموز عند أكثر القراء ، وقرأ ورش  عن نافع  من طريق  البخاري    : بتشديد الياء من غير همز ، وقد قيل : أصله الهمزة فخفف . 

 وقيل : هو من النسيان على معنى المنسي أي : المتروك . ومعنى النسيء : هو    تأخير تحريم شهر إلى شهر آخر ، وذلك أن العرب كانت تعتقد تعظيم الأشهر    الحرم ، وكان ذلك مما تمسكت به من ملة إبراهيم  عليه    السلام ، وكانت عامة معايشهم من الصيد والغارة ، فكان يشق عليهم الكف عن    ذلك ثلاثة أشهر على التوالي ، وربما وقعت لهم حرب في بعض الأشهر الحرم    فيكرهون تأخير حربهم ، فنسئوا أي : أخروا تحريم ذلك الشهر إلى شهر آخر ،    وكانوا يؤخرون تحريم المحرم إلى صفر ، فيحرمون صفر ويستحلون المحرم ، فإذا    احتاجوا إلى تأخير تحريم صفر أخروه إلى ربيع ، هكذا شهرا بعد شهر ، حتى    استدار التحريم على السنة كلها . فقام الإسلام وقد رجع المحرم إلى موضعه    الذي وضعه الله عز وجل فيه ، وذلك بعد دهر طويل ، فخطب النبي صلى الله  عليه   وسلم في حجته .   [ ص: 46 ] كما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف الفربري  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل البخاري  ، حدثنا محمد بن سلام  ، حدثنا عبد الواحد  حدثنا عبد الوهاب  ، حدثنا أيوب  عن  محمد بن سيرين  ، عن أبي بكرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :      " إن الزمان قد استدار كهيئته يوم خلق السماوات والأرض ، السنة اثنا  عشر   شهرا ، منها أربعة حرم ، ثلاثة متواليات : ذو القعدة وذو الحجة  والمحرم ،   ورجب مضر الذي بين جمادى وشعبان " . وقال : " أي شهر هذا؟ قلنا  الله  ورسوله  أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه بغير اسمه ، فقال : أليس  ذو  الحجة؟ قلنا :  بلى ، قال : أي بلد هذا؟ قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت  حتى  ظننا أنه  سيسميه بغير اسمه ، فقال : أليس البلد الحرام؟ قلنا : بلى ،  قال :  فأي يوم  هذا؟ قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، فسكت حتى ظننا أنه سيسميه  بغير  اسمه ، قال :  أليس يوم النحر؟ قلنا : بلى ، قال : فإن دماءكم  وأموالكم ،  قال محمد     : أحسبه قال :  وأعراضكم عليكم  حرام كحرمة يومكم هذا ، في بلدكم هذا ، في  شهركم هذا ،  وستلقون ربكم  فيسألكم عن أعمالكم ، ألا فلا ترجعوا بعدي ضلالا  يضرب بعضكم  رقاب بعض ،  ألا ليبلغ الشاهد الغائب ، فلعل بعض من يبلغه أن  يكون أوعى  له من بعض من  سمعه ، ألا هل بلغت ألا هل بلغت " ؟ 

 قالوا : وكان قد استمر النسيء بهم ، فكانوا ربما يحجون في بعض السنين في شهر ويحجون من قابل في شهر آخر . 

 قال مجاهد    : كانوا  يحجون في كل شهر   عامين ، فحجوا في شهر ذي الحجة عامين ، ثم حجوا في المحرم  عامين ، ثم حجوا   في صفر عامين ، وكذلك في الشهور ، فوافقت حجة أبي بكر  رضي    الله عنه قبل حجة الوداع السنة الثانية من ذي القعدة ، ثم حج النبي صلى    الله عليه وسلم في العام القابل حجة الوداع ، فوافق حجه شهر الحج المشروع    وهو ذو الحجة ، فوقف بعرفة  يوم التاسع ، وخطب اليوم العاشر بمنى  ،    وأعلمهم أن أشهر النسيء قد تناسخت باستدارة الزمان ، وعاد الأمر إلى ما    وضع الله عليه حساب الأشهر يوم خلق الله السموات والأرض ، وأمرهم  بالمحافظة   عليه لئلا يتبدل في مستأنف الأيام . 

 واختلفوا في أول من نسأ النسيء   : فقال ابن عباس  والضحاك  وقتادة  ومجاهد    : أول من نسأ النسيء بنو مالك بن كنانة  ، وكانوا ثلاثة . 

أبو ثمامة جناد بن عوف بن أمية الكناني    . وقال الكلبي    : أول   [ ص: 47 ] من فعل ذلك رجل من بني كنانة يقال : له نعيم بن ثعلبة  ،    وكان يكون أميرا على الناس بالموسم ، فإذا هم الناس بالصدر ، قام فخطب    الناس فقال : لا مرد لما قضيت ، أنا الذي لا أعاب ولا أجاب ، فيقول له    المشركون : لبيك ، ثم يسألونه أن ينسأهم شهرا يغيرون فيه ، فيقول : فإن صفر    العام حرام ، فإذا قال ذلك حلوا الأوتار ، ونزعوا الأسنة والأزجة ، وإن    قال حلال عقدوا الأوتار وشدوا الأزجة ، وأغاروا . وكان من بعد نعيم بن ثعلبة  رجل يقال له : جنادة بن عوف  ، وهو الذي أدركه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم    : هو رجل من بني كنانة  يقال له : القلمس  ، قال شاعرهم : 
**وفينا ناسئ الشهر القلمس * *وكانوا لا يفعلون ذلك إلا في ذي الحجة إذا اجتمعت العرب للموسم . 

 وقال جويبر  عن الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إن أول من سن النسيء عمرو بن لحي بن قمعة بن خندف    . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أنبأنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثني  زهير بن حرب  ، حدثنا جرير  ، عن سهيل  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " رأيت عمرو بن لحي بن قمعة بن خندف  أبا بني كعب  ، وهو يجر قصبه في النار "   . 

 فهذا الذي ذكرنا هو النسيء الذي ذكره الله تعالى فقال : ( إنما النسيء زيادة في الكفر   ) يريد زيادة كفر على كفرهم ، ( يضل به الذين كفروا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : ( يضل   ) بضم الياء وفتح الضاد ، كقوله تعالى : " زين لهم سوء أعمالهم   " ، وقرأ يعقوب  بضم الياء وكسر الضاد ، وهي قراءة الحسن  ومجاهد  على معنى " يضل " به الذين كفروا الناس ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وكسر الضاد ، لأنهم هم الضالون لقوله : ( يحلونه   ) يعني النسيء ( عاما ويحرمونه عاما ليواطئوا   ) أي : ليوافقوا ، والمواطأة : الموافقة ، ( عدة ما حرم الله      ) يريد أنهم لم يحلوا شهرا من الحرام إلا حرموا مكانه شهرا من الحلال ،    ولم يحرموا شهرا من الحلال إلا أحلوا مكانه شهرا من الحرام ، لئلا يكون    الحرام أكثر من أربعة أشهر ، كما حرم الله فيكون موافقة العدد ، ( فيحلوا ما حرم الله زين لهم سوء أعمالهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : زين لهم الشيطان ، ( والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين   ) 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (197)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية38 إلى الاية 40

**
  ( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا ما لكم إذا قيل لكم انفروا في    سبيل الله اثاقلتم إلى  الأرض أرضيتم بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة فما متاع    الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة  إلا قليل   ( 38 ) إلا تنفروا يعذبكم عذابا أليما ويستبدل قوما غيركم ولا تضروه شيئا والله على كل شيء قدير   ( 39 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا ما لكم إذا قيل لكم انفروا في سبيل الله اثاقلتم إلى الأرض   ) الآية ، نزلت في الحث على غزوة تبوك ، وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رجع من الطائف  أمر بالجهاد لغزوة الروم  ،     وكان ذلك في زمان عسرة من الناس ، وشدة من الحر ، حين طابت الثمار    والظلال  ، ولم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يريد غزوة إلا ورى بغيرها    حتى  كانت تلك الغزوة ، غزاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حر شديد ،     واستقبل سفرا بعيدا ، ومفاوز هائلة ، وعدوا كثيرا ، فجلى للمسلمين  أمرهم    ليتأهبوا أهبة عدوهم ، فشق عليهم الخروج وتثاقلوا فأنزل الله  تعالى : ( (  يا أيها الذين آمنوا ما لكم إذا قيل لكم   ) أي : قال لكم رسول الله : ( انفروا   ) اخرجوا في سبيل الله ( اثاقلتم إلى الأرض   ) أي : لزمتم أرضكم ومساكنكم ، ( أرضيتم بالحياة الدنيا من الآخرة   ) أي : بخفض الدنيا ودعتها من نعيم الآخرة . ( فما متاع الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا قليل   ) . 

 ثم أوعدهم على ترك الجهاد ، فقال تعالى : ( إلا تنفروا يعذبكم عذابا أليما   ) في الآخرة . وقيل : هو احتباس المطر عنهم في الدنيا . وسأل نجدة بن نفيع  ابن عباس  عن     هذه الآية ، فقال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم استنفر حيا من   أحياء   العرب ، فتثاقلوا عليه ، فأمسك عنهم المطر ، فكان ذلك عذابهم ( ويستبدل قوما غيركم   ) خيرا منكم وأطوع . قال سعيد بن جبير    : هم أبناء فارس    . وقيل : هم أهل اليمن  ، ( ولا تضروه شيئا   ) بترككم النفير . ( والله على كل شيء قدير   ) 
[ ص: 49 ]   ( إلا  تنصروه    فقد نصره الله إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين إذ هما في الغار إذ  يقول    لصاحبه لا تحزن إن الله معنا فأنزل الله سكينته عليه وأيده بجنود لم   تروها   وجعل كلمة الذين كفروا السفلى وكلمة الله هي العليا والله عزيز  حكيم   ( 40 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( إلا تنصروه فقد نصره الله       ) هذا إعلام من الله عز وجل أنه المتكفل بنصر رسوله وإعزاز دينه ،    أعانوه  أو لم يعينوه ، وأنه قد نصره عند قلة الأولياء ، وكثرة الأعداء ،    فكيف به  اليوم وهو في كثرة من العدد والعدد؟ ( إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا   ) من مكة  حين مكروا به وأرادوا تبيينه وهموا بقتله ، ( ثاني اثنين   ) أي هو أحد الاثنين ، والاثنان : أحدهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والآخر أبو بكر  الصديق رضي الله عنه ، ( إذ هما في الغار   ) وهو نقب في جبل ثور  بمكة  ، ( إذ يقول لصاحبه لا تحزن إن الله معنا   ) قال الشعبي    : عاتب الله عز وجل أهل الأرض جميعا في هذه الآية غير أبي بكر  الصديق رضي الله عنه . 

 أخبرنا أبو المظفر محمد بن أحمد التميمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عثمان  ، أنبأنا خيثمة بن سليمان  ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله الدورقي  ، حدثنا سعيد بن سليمان  ، عن علي بن هاشم  عن كثير النواء  عن جميع بن عمير  قال : أتيت ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما فسمعته يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر  رضي الله عنه : " أنت صاحبي في الغار ، وصاحبي على الحوض "   . 

 قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : من قال إن أبا بكر  لم يكن صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهو كافر لإنكاره نص القرآن . وفي سائر الصحابة إذا أنكر يكون مبتدعا ، لا يكون كافرا . 

 وقوله عز وجل : ( لا تحزن إن الله معنا   ) لم يكن حزن أبي بكر  جبنا منه ، وإنما كان إشفاقا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال : إن أقتل فأنا رجل واحد وإن قتلت هلكت الأمة  [ ص: 50 ] وروي أنه حين     انطلق مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الغار جعل يمشي ساعة بين   يديه  ،  وساعة خلفه ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : مالك يا أبا بكر؟  قال     : أذكر الطلب فأمشي خلفك ، ثم أذكر الرصد فأمشي بين يديك ، فلما انتهيا     إلى الغار قال مكانك يا رسول الله حتى أستبرئ الغار ، فدخل فاستبرأه ثم   قال   : انزل يا رسول الله ، فنزل فقال عمر    : والذي نفسي بيده لتلك الليلة خير من آل عمر    . 

 أخبرنا أبو المظفر التميمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن عثمان المعروف بابن أبي النظر  ، أخبرنا خيثمة بن سليمان  ، حدثنا أبو قلابة الرقاشي  ، حدثنا حيان بن هلال  ، حدثنا همام بن يحيى  ، حدثنا ثابت البناني  ، حدثنا أنس بن مالك  أن أبا بكر  الصديق     رضي الله عنه حدثهم ، قال : نظرت إلى أقدام المشركين فوق رؤوسنا ونحن  في    الغار فقلت : يا رسول الله لو أن أحدهم نظر تحت قدميه أبصرنا ، فقال :   يا أبا بكر  ما ظنك باثنين الله ثالثهما ؟ 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يحيى بن بكير  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن عقيل  ، قال ابن شهاب    : فأخبرني عروة بن الزبير  أن عائشة  زوج     النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالت : لم أعقل أبوي قط إلا وهما يدينان  الدين  ،   ولم يمر علينا يوم إلا يأتينا فيه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  طرفي    النهار بكرة وعشيا ، فلما ابتلي المسلمون قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم    للمسلمين : " إني أريت دار هجرتكم ، ذات نخل بين لابتين وهما  الحرتان " .    فهاجر من هاجر قبل المدينة  ورجع عامة من كان هاجر بأرض الحبشة  إلى المدينة  ، وتجهز أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه قبل المدينة  ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " على رسلك فإني أرجو أن يؤذن لي " فقال أبو بكر    : وهل ترجو ذلك بأبي أنت؟ قال : " نعم " فحبس أبو بكر  نفسه على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليصحبه ، وعلف راحلتين - كانتا عنده - ورق السمر ، وهو الخبط ، أربعة أشهر   . 

 قال ابن شهاب    . قال عروة    : قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : فبينما نحن يوما جلوس في بيت أبي بكر  في نحر الظهيرة ، قال قائل لأبي بكر    : هذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم متقنعا في ساعة لم يكن يأتينا فيها ، فقال أبو بكر        : فداء له أبي وأمي ، والله ما جاء به في هذه الساعة إلا أمر ، قالت :     فجاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فاستأذن ، فأذن له ، فدخل ، فقال     النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأبي بكر    : أخرج من عندك ، فقال أبو بكر    : إنما هم أهلك   [ ص: 51 ] بأبي أنت يا رسول الله ، قال : " فإني قد أذن لي في الخروج " فقال أبو بكر    : الصحبة بأبي أنت يا رسول الله؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " نعم " قال أبو بكر    : فخذ بأبي أنت يا رسول الله إحدى راحلتي هاتين ، قال رسول الله : " بالثمن " قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها : فجهزناهما أحث الجهاز ، وصنعنا لهما سفرة في جراب ، فقطعت أسماء بنت أبي بكر  قطعة من نطاقها فربطت به على فم الجراب ، فبذلك سميت ذات النطاقين ، قالت : ثم لحق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر  بغار في جبل ثور  ، فمكثا فيه ثلاث ليال يبيت عندهما عبد الله بن أبي بكر  وهو غلام شاب ثقف لقن ، فيدلج من عندهما بسحر فيصبح مع قريش  بمكة  ، كبائت فيها ، فلا يسمع أمرا يكادان به إلا وعاه حتى يأتيهما بخبر ذلك حين يختلط الظلام ، ويرعى عليهما عامر بن فهيرة  ،     مولى أبي بكر ، منحة من غنم ، فيريحها عليهما حين تذهب ساعة من العشاء ،     فيبيتان في رسل ، وهو لبن منحتهما - ورضيفهما حتى ينعق بهما عامر بن فهيرة  بغلس ، يفعل ذلك في كل ليلة من تلك الليالي الثلاث ، واستأجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر  رجلا من بني الديل  ، وهو من بني عبد بن عدي  هاديا خريتا ، والخريت : الماهر بالهداية ، قد غمس حلفا في آل العاص بن وائل السهمي ، وهو على دين كفار قريش  فأمناه ، فدفعا إليه راحلتيهما وواعده غار ثور بعد ثلاث ليال براحلتيهما صبح ثلاث ، وانطلق معهما عامر بن فهيرة  والدليل فأخذ بهم على طريق السواحل . 

 قال ابن شهاب    : وأخبرني عبد الرحمن بن مالك المدلجي ، وهو ابن أخي سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم    : أن أباه أخبره أنه سمع سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم  يقول : جاءنا رسل كفار قريش  يجعلون في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبي بكر  رضي الله عنه دية كل واحد منهما لمن قتله أو أسره ، فبينما أنا جالس في مجلس من مجالس قومي بني مدلج  ، أقبل رجل منهم ، حتى قام علينا ونحن جلوس ، فقال : يا سراقة  إني قد رأيت آنفا أسودة بالساحل أراها محمدا  وأصحابه ، قال سراقة        : فعرفت أنهم هم ، فقلت له : إنهم ليسوا بهم ، ولكنك رأيت فلانا  وفلانا    انطلقوا بأعيننا ، ثم لبثت في المجلس ساعة ، ثم قمت فدخلت البيت  فأمرت    جاريتي أن تخرج بفرسي وهي من وراء أكمة ، فتحبسها علي ، وأخذت  رمحي فخرجت    به من ظهر البيت ، فخططت بزجه الأرض ، وخفضت عاليه حتى أتيت  فرسي فركبتها    فدفعتها تقرب بي حتى دنوت منهم فعثرت بي فرسي ، فخررت عنها  فقمت ،  فأهويت   يدي إلى كنانتي فاستخرجت منها الأزلام فاستقسمت بها  أضرهم أم لا؟  فخرج الذي   أكره ، فركبت فرسي وعصيت الأزلام ، تقرب بي حتى  إذا سمعت قراءة  رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو لا يلتفت وأبو بكر  يكثر     الالتفات ، فساخت يدا فرسي في الأرض حتى بلغتا الركبتين ، فخررت عنها  ثم    زجرتها فنهضت ، فلم تكد تخرج يديها فلما استوت قائمة إذا لأثر يديها   غبار   ساطع في السماء مثل الدخان ، فاستقسمت بالأزلام فخرج الذي أكره ،   فناديتهم   بالأمان ، فوقفوا ، فركبت فرسي حتى جئتهم ، ووقع في نفسي حين   لقيت ما  لقيت    [ ص: 52 ] من الحبس عنهم أن    سيظهر أمر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت له : إن قومك قد جعلوا فيك الدية    وأخبرتهم  خبر ما يريد الناس بهم وعرضت عليهم الزاد والمتاع ، فلم  يرزآني   ولم  يسألاني شيئا إلا أن قالا أخف عنا ، فسألته أن يكتب لي كتاب  أمن  فأمر عامر بن فهيرة  فكتب في رقعة من أدم ، ثم مضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 قال ابن شهاب    : فأخبرني عروة بن الزبير  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لقي الزبير  في ركب من المسلمين كانوا تجارا قافلين من الشام  ، فكسا الزبير  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبا بكر  ثياب بياض ، وسمع المسلمون بالمدينة  بمخرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكة  فكانوا يغدون كل غداة إلى الحرة  فينتظرونه حتى يردهم حر الظهيرة ، فانقلبوا يوما بعدما أطالوا انتظارهم ، فلما أووا إلى بيوتهم أوفى رجل من يهود  على     أطم من آطامهم لأمر ينظر إليه ، فبصر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم     وأصحابه مبيضين يزول بهم السراب ، فلم يملك اليهودي أن قال بأعلى صوته :  يا    معشر العرب هذا جدكم الذي تنتظرون ، فثار المسلمون إلى السلاح ،  فتلقوا    رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بظهر الحرة ، فعدل بهم ذات اليمين  حتى نزل    بهم في بني عمرو بن عوف  ، وذلك يوم الاثنين من شهر ربيع الأول ، فقام أبو بكر  للناس وجلس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم صامتا ، فطفق من جاء من الأنصار ممن لم ير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحيي أبا بكر  حتى أصابت الشمس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأقبل أبو بكر  حتى ظلل عليه بردائه ، فعرف الناس رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند ذلك ، فلبث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بني عمرو بن عوف  بضع     عشرة ليلة ، وأسس المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى ، وصلى فيه رسول الله صلى     الله عليه وسلم ثم ركب راحلته ، فسار يمشي معه الناس حتى بركت عند مسجد     الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالمدينة  ، وهو يصلي فيه يومئذ رجال من المسلمين ، وكان مربدا للتمر ، لسهيل  وسهل  ، غلامين يتيمين في حجر أسعد بن زرارة  ،     فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين بركت به راحلته : هذا إن شاء   الله   المنزل . ثم دعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الغلامين ، فساومهما    بالمربد  ليتخذه مسجدا فقالا بل نهبه لك يا رسول الله ، ثم بناه مسجدا ،    وطفق رسول  الله ينقل معهم اللبن في بنيانه ويقول وهو ينقل اللبن : 
**هذا الحمال لا حمال خيبر هذا أبر - ربنا - وأطهر* *

 ويقول : 
**اللهم إن الأجر أجر الآخره     فارحم الأنصار والمهاجره 
**

 فتمثل ببيت رجل من المسلمين لم يسم لي .   [ ص: 53 ] قال ابن شهاب    : ولم يبلغنا في الأحاديث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تمثل ببيت شعر تام غير هذه الأبيات . 

 قال الزهري    : لما دخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأبو بكر  الغار     أرسل الله تعالى زوجا من حمام حتى باضا في أسفل النقب ، والعنكبوت حتى     نسجت بيتا ، وفي القصة : أنبت يمامة على فم الغار ، وقال النبي صلى الله     عليه وسلم : اللهم أعم أبصارهم عنا فجعل الطلب يضربون يمينا وشمالا حول     الغار يقولون : لو دخلا هذا الغار لتكسر بيض الحمام وتفسخ بيت العنكبوت  . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فأنزل الله سكينته عليه   ) قيل : على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال ابن عباس    : على أبي بكر  رضي الله عنه ، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كانت عليه السكينة من قبل ، ( وأيده بجنود لم تروها   ) وهم الملائكة نزلوا يصرفون وجوه الكفار وأبصارهم عن رؤيته . وقيل : ألقوا الرعب في قلوب الكفار حتى رجعوا . وقال مجاهد  والكلبي    : أعانه بالملائكة يوم بدر  ، أخبر أنه صرف عنه كيد الأعداء في الغار ثم أظهر نصره بالملائكة يوم بدر    . 

 ( وجعل كلمة الذين كفروا السفلى   ) وكلمتهم الشرك ، وهي السفلى إلى يوم القيامة ، ( وكلمة الله هي العليا   ) إلى يوم القيامة . قال ابن عباس        : هي قول لا إله إلا الله . وقيل كلمة الذين كفروا : ما قدروا بينهم  في    الكيد به ليقتلوه ، وكلمة الله : وعد الله أنه ناصره . وقرأ يعقوب    : " وكلمة الله " بنصب التاء على العطف ( والله عزيز حكيم   ) . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (198)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية41 إلى الاية 54
**
**
( انفروا خفافا وثقالا وجاهدوا بأموالكم وأنفسكم في سبيل الله ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون   ( 41 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( انفروا خفافا وثقالا   ) قال الحسن  والضحاك  ومجاهد  وقتادة  وعكرمة    : شبانا وشيوخا . وعن ابن عباس    : نشاطا وغير نشاط . وقال عطية العوفي    : ركبانا ومشاة . وقال أبو صالح    : خفافا من المال ، أي فقراء ، وثقالا أي : أغنياء . وقال ابن زيد    : الثقيل الذي له الضيعة ، فهو ثقيل يكره أن يدع ضيعته ، والخفيف الذي لا ضيعة له . ويروى عن ابن عباس  قال : خفافا أهل الميسرة   [ ص: 54 ] من المال ، وثقالا أهل العسرة . وقيل : خفافا من السلاح ، أي : مقلين منه ، وثقالا أي : مستكثرين منه . وقال  الحكم بن عتيبة    : مشاغيل وغير مشاغيل . وقال مرة الهمذاني    : أصحاء ومرضى . وقال يمان بن رباب        : عزابا ومتأهلين . وقيل : خفافا من حاشيتكم وأتباعكم ، وثقالا   مستكثرين   بهم . وقيل : خفافا مسرعين خارجين ساعة سماع النفير ، وثقالا   بعد التروي   فيه والاستعداد له . 

 ( وجاهدوا بأموالكم وأنفسكم في سبيل الله ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون   ) قال الزهري    : خرج  سعيد بن المسيب  إلى     الغزو وقد ذهبت إحدى عينيه ، فقيل له : إنك عليل صاحب ضر ، فقال :   استنفر   الله الخفيف والثقيل ، فإن لم يمكني الحرب كثرت السواد وحفظت   المتاع . 

 وقال  عطاء الخراساني  عن ابن عباس    : نسخت هذه الآية بقوله : ( وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافة   ) . 

 وقال  السدي    : لما نزلت هذه الآية اشتد شأنها على الناس فنسخها الله تعالى وأنزل : ( ليس على الضعفاء ولا على المرضى   ) الآية . 

 ثم نزل في المنافقين الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك :
( لو كان عرضا قريبا وسفرا قاصدا لاتبعوك ولكن بعدت عليهم الشقة وسيحلفون بالله لو استطعنا لخرجنا معكم يهلكون أنفسهم والله يعلم إنهم لكاذبون   ( 42 ) عفا الله عنك لم أذنت لهم حتى يتبين لك الذين صدقوا وتعلم الكاذبين   ( 43 ) لا يستأذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم والله عليم بالمتقين   ( 44 ) إنما يستأذنك الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وارتابت قلوبهم فهم في ريبهم يترددون   ( 45 ) ولو أرادوا الخروج لأعدوا له عدة ولكن كره الله انبعاثهم فثبطهم وقيل اقعدوا مع القاعدين   ( 46 ) . 

 ( لو كان عرضا قريبا   ) واسم كان مضمر ، أي : لو كان ما تدعونهم إليه عرضا قريبا ، أي : غنيمة قريبة المتناول ، ( وسفرا قاصدا   ) أي قريبا هينا ، ( لاتبعوك   ) لخرجوا معك ، ( ولكن بعدت عليهم الشقة   ) أي : المسافة ، والشقة : السفر البعيد ، لأنه يشق على الإنسان . وقيل : الشقة الغاية التي يقصدونها ، ( وسيحلفون بالله لو استطعنا لخرجنا معكم يهلكون أنفسهم   ) يعني باليمين الكاذبة ، ( والله يعلم إنهم لكاذبون   ) في أيمانهم وإيمانهم ، لأنهم كانوا مستطيعين . 

 ( عفا الله عنك   ) قال عمرو بن ميمون        : اثنان فعلهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يؤمر بهما : إذنه     للمنافقين ، وأخذه الفدية من أسارى بدر ، فعاتبه الله كما تسمعون   .   [ ص: 55 ] قال سفيان بن عيينة    : انظروا إلى هذا اللطف بدأ بالعفو قبل أن يعيره بالذنب . 

 وقيل : إن الله عز وجل وقره ورفع محله بافتتاح الكلام بالدعاء له ، كما     يقول الرجل لمن يخاطبه إذا كان كريما عنده : عفا الله عنك ما صنعت في     حاجتي؟ ورضي الله عنك ألا زرتني . وقيل معناه : أدام الله لك العفو . 

 ( لم أذنت لهم   ) أي : في التخلف عنك ( حتى يتبين لك الذين صدقوا   ) في أعذارهم ، ( وتعلم الكاذبين   ) فيها ، أي : تعلم من لا عذر له . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : لم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرف المنافقين يومئذ . 

 ( لا يستأذنك الذين يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم   ) أي : لا يستأذنك في التخلف ، ( والله عليم بالمتقين   ) . 

 ( إنما يستأذنك الذين لا يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وارتابت قلوبهم   ) أي شكت ونافقت ، ( فهم في ريبهم يترددون   ) متحيرين . 

 ( ولو أرادوا الخروج   ) إلى الغزو ، ( لأعدوا له   ) أي : لهيئوا له ( عدة   ) أهبة وقوة من السلاح والكراع ، ( ولكن كره الله انبعاثهم   ) خروجهم ، ( فثبطهم   ) منعهم وحبسهم عن الخروج ، ( وقيل اقعدوا   ) في بيوتكم ، ( مع القاعدين       ) يعني : مع المرضى والزمنى . وقيل : مع النسوان والصبيان . قوله عز   وجل  :  ( وقيل ) أي : قال بعضهم لبعض : اقعدوا . وقيل : أوحى إلى قلوبهم    وألهموا  أسباب الخذلان .
[ ص: 56 ]   ( لو خرجوا فيكم ما زادوكم إلا خبالا ولأوضعوا خلالكم يبغونكم الفتنة وفيكم سماعون لهم والله عليم بالظالمين   ( 47 ) لقد ابتغوا الفتنة من قبل وقلبوا لك الأمور حتى جاء الحق وظهر أمر الله وهم كارهون   ( 48 ) ومنهم من يقول ائذن لي ولا تفتني ألا في الفتنة سقطوا وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   ( 49 ) إن تصبك حسنة تسؤهم وإن تصبك مصيبة يقولوا قد أخذنا أمرنا من قبل ويتولوا وهم فرحون   ( 50 ) قل لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا هو مولانا وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ( 51 ) قل هل تربصون بنا إلا إحدى الحسنيين ونحن نتربص بكم أن يصيبكم الله بعذاب من عنده أو بأيدينا فتربصوا إنا معكم متربصون   ( 52 ) قل أنفقوا طوعا أو كرها لن يتقبل منكم إنكم كنتم قوما فاسقين   ( 53 ) وما منعهم أن تقبل منهم نفقاتهم إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى ولا ينفقون إلا وهم كارهون   ( 54 ) . 

 ( لو خرجوا فيكم   ) وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمرهم بالجهاد لغزوة تبوك  ، فضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عسكره على ثنية الوداع  ، وضرب عبد الله بن أبي على    [ ذي جدة    ] أسفل من ثنية الوداع  ، ولم يكن بأقل العسكرين ، فلما سار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تخلف عنه عبد الله بن أبي  فيمن تخلف من المنافقين وأهل الريب ، فأنزل الله تعالى يعزي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لو خرجوا   ) يعني المنافقين ( فيكم ) أي معكم ، ( ما زادوكم إلا خبالا   ) أي : فسادا وشرا . ومعنى الفساد : إيقاع الجبن والفشل بين المؤمنين بتهويل الأمر ، ( ولأوضعوا   ) أسرعوا ، ( خلالكم   ) وسطكم بإيقاع العداوة والبغضاء بينكم بالنميمة ونقل الحديث من البعض إلى البعض . وقيل : ( ولأوضعوا خلالكم   ) أي : أسرعوا فيما يخل بكم . ( يبغونكم الفتنة   ) أي : يطلبون لكم ما تفتنون به ، يقولون : لقد جمع لكم كذا وكذا ، وإنكم مهزومون وسيظهر عليكم عدوكم ونحو ذلك . وقال الكلبي    : يبغونكم الفتنة يعني : العيب والشر . وقال الضحاك    : الفتنة الشرك ، ويقال : بغيته الشر والخير أبغيه بغاء إذا التمسته له ، يعني : بغيت له . 

 ( وفيكم سماعون لهم   ) قال مجاهد    : معناه وفيكم محبون لهم يؤدون إليهم ما يسمعون منكم ، وهم الجواسيس . وقال قتادة    : معناه وفيكم مطيعون لهم ، أي : يسمعون كلامهم ويطيعونهم . ( والله عليم بالظالمين   ) . 

 ( لقد ابتغوا الفتنة من قبل   ) أي : طلبوا صد أصحابك عن الدين وردهم إلى الكفر ، وتخذيل الناس عنك قبل هذا اليوم ، كفعل عبد الله بن أبي  يوم أحد  حين انصرف عنك بأصحابه . ( وقلبوا لك الأمور   ) وأجالوا فيك وفي إبطال دينك الرأي ، بالتخذيل عنك وتشتيت أمرك ، ( حتى جاء الحق   ) النصر والظفر ، ( وظهر أمر الله   ) دين الله ، ( وهم كارهون   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( ومنهم من يقول ائذن لي ولا تفتني   ) نزلت في جد بن قيس  المنافق ، وذلك   [ ص: 57 ] أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما تجهز لغزوة تبوك  قال : يا أبا وهب  هل لك في جلاد بني الأصفر؟  يعني الروم ، تتخذ منهم سراري ووصفاء ، فقال جد    : يا رسول الله لقد عرف قومي أني رجل مغرم بالنساء ، وإني أخشى إن رأيت بنات بني الأصفر  أن لا أصبر عنهن ، ائذن لي في القعود ولا تفتني بهن وأعينك بمالي   . قال ابن عباس    : اعتل جد بن قيس  ولم     تكن له علة إلا النفاق ، فأعرض عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال :     أذنت لك فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( ومنهم ) يعني من المنافقين ( من يقول ائذن لي   ) في التخلف ( ولا تفتني   ) ببنات الأصفر . قال قتادة    : ولا تؤثمني : ( ألا في الفتنة سقطوا   ) أي : في الشرك والإثم وقعوا بنفاقهم وخلافهم أمر الله وأمر رسوله ، ( وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   ) مطبقة بهم وجامعة لهم فيها . 

 ( إن تصبك حسنة   ) نصرة وغنيمة ، ( تسؤهم   ) تحزنهم ، يعني : المنافقين ، ( وإن تصبك مصيبة   ) قتل وهزيمة ، ( يقولوا قد أخذنا أمرنا   ) حذرنا ، أي : أخذنا بالحزم في القعود عن الغزو ، ( من قبل ) أي : من قبل هذه المصيبة ، ( ويتولوا   ) ويدبروا ( وهم فرحون   ) مسرورون بما نالك من المصيبة . 

 ( قل ) لهم يا محمد    ( لن يصيبنا إلا ما كتب الله لنا   ) أي : علينا في اللوح المحفوظ ( هو مولانا   ) ناصرنا وحافظنا . وقال الكلبي    : هو أولى بنا من أنفسنا في الموت والحياة ، ( وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ) . 

 ( قل هل تربصون بنا   ) تنتظرون بنا أيها المنافقون ، ( إلا إحدى الحسنيين   ) إما النصر والغنيمة أو الشهادة والمغفرة . وروينا عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " تكفل الله لمن جاهد في   [ ص:    58 ] سبيله  لا يخرجه من بيته إلا الجهاد في سبيله ، وتصديق كلمته : أن    يدخله الجنة ،  أو يرجعه إلى مسكنه الذي خرج منه مع ما نال من أجر أو  غنيمة   "   . 

 قوله عز وجل ( ونحن نتربص بكم   ) إحدى السوأتين إما : ( أن يصيبكم الله بعذاب من عنده   ) فيهلككم كما أهلك الأمم الخالية ، ( أو بأيدينا   ) أي : بأيدي المؤمنين إن أظهرتم ما في قلوبكم ، ( فتربصوا إنا معكم متربصون   ) قال الحسن    : فتربصوا مواعيد الشيطان إنا متربصون مواعيد الله من إظهار دينه واستئصال من خالفه . 

 ( قل أنفقوا طوعا أو كرها   ) أمر بمعنى الشرط والجزاء ، أي : إن أنفقتم طوعا أو كرها . نزلت في جد بن قيس  حين استأذن في القعود ، قال أعينكم بمالي ، يقول : إن أنفقتم طوعا أو كرها ( لن يتقبل منكم إنكم   ) أي : لأنكم ، ( كنتم قوما فاسقين   ) . 

 ( وما منعهم أن تقبل منهم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي        : " يقبل " بالياء لتقدم الفعل ، وقرأ الباقون بالتاء لأن الفعل مسند    إلى  جمع مؤنث وهو النفقات ، فأنث الفعل ليعلم أن الفاعل مؤنث ، ( نفقاتهم   ) صدقاتهم ، ( إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله   ) أي : المانع من قبول نفقاتهم كفرهم ، ( ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى       ) متثاقلون لأنهم لا يرجون على أدائها ثوابا ، ولا يخافون على تركها     عقابا ، فإن قيل : كيف ذم الكسل في الصلاة ولا صلاة لهم أصلا؟ قيل : الذم     واقع على الكفر الذي يبعث على الكسل ، فإن الكفر مكسل ، والإيمان منشط ،  (  ولا ينفقون إلا وهم كارهون   ) لأنهم يعدونها مغرما ومنعها مغنما . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (199)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية55 إلى الاية 60
**
**
  ( فلا تعجبك أموالهم ولا أولادهم إنما يريد الله ليعذبهم بها في الحياة الدنيا وتزهق أنفسهم وهم كافرون   ( 55 ) ويحلفون بالله إنهم لمنكم وما هم منكم ولكنهم قوم يفرقون   ( 56 ) لو يجدون ملجأ أو مغارات أو مدخلا لولوا إليه وهم يجمحون   ( 57 ) . 

 ( فلا تعجبك أموالهم ولا أولادهم      ) والإعجاب هو السرور بما يتعجب منه ، يقول : لا تستحسن ما أنعمنا  عليهم   من الأموال والأولاد لأن العبد إذا كان من الله في استدراج كثر  الله ماله   وولده ، ( إنما يريد الله ليعذبهم بها في الحياة الدنيا   ) فإن قيل : أي تعذيب في المال والولد وهم يتنعمون بها في الحياة الدنيا؟ 

 قيل : قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : في الآية تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : فلا تعجبك أموالهم ولا أولادهم في الحياة الدنيا ، إنما يريد الله ليعذبهم بها في الآخرة . 

 وقيل : التعذيب بالمصائب الواقعة في المال والولد   . 

 وقال الحسن    : يعذبهم  بها في الدنيا بأخذ   الزكاة منها والنفقة في سبيل الله . وقيل : يعذبهم  بالتعب في جمعه ،   والوجل في حفظه ، والكره في إنفاقه ، والحسرة على تخليفه  عند من لا يحمده ،   ثم يقدم على ملك لا يعذره . ( وتزهق أنفسهم   ) أي : تخرج ، ( وهم كافرون   ) أي : يموتون على الكفر . 

 ( ويحلفون بالله إنهم لمنكم   ) أي : على دينكم ، ( وما هم منكم ولكنهم قوم يفرقون   ) يخافون أن يظهروا ما هم عليه . 

 ( لو يجدون ملجأ   ) حرزا وحصنا ومعقلا . وقال عطاء    : مهربا . وقيل : قوما يأمنون فيهم . ( أو مغارات   ) غيرانا في الجبال ، جمع مغارة وهو الموضع الذي يغور فيه ، أي يستتر . وقال عطاء    : سراديب . ( أو مدخلا   ) موضع دخول فيه ، وأصله مدتخل مفتعل ، من أدخل يدخل . قال مجاهد    : محرزا . وقال قتادة    : سربا . وقال الكلبي    : نفقا في الأرض كنفق اليربوع . وقال الحسن    : وجها يدخلونه على خلاف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقرئ : ( مدخلا ) بفتح الميم وتخفيف الدال ، وكذلك قرأ   [ ص: 60 ] يعقوب  ، ( لولوا إليه   ) لأدبروا إليه هربا منكم ، ( وهم يجمحون   ) يسرعون في إباء ونفور لا يرد وجوههم شيء . ومعنى الآية : أنهم لو يجدون مخلصا منكم ومهربا لفارقوكم . 
( ومنهم من يلمزك في الصدقات فإن أعطوا منها رضوا وإن لم يعطوا منها إذا هم يسخطون   ( 58 ) . 

قوله تعالى ( ومنهم من يلمزك في الصدقات   ) الآية نزلت في ذي الخويصرة التميمي  ، واسمه حرقوص بن زهير ،  أصل الخوارج    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري  ، أخبرني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  أن  أبا سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال :   " بينما نحن عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يقسم قسما فينا ، أتاه ذو الخويصرة  ، وهو رجل من بني تميم  فقال : يا رسول اعدل ، فقال : " ويلك فمن يعدل إذا لم أعدل؟ قد خبت وخسرت إن لم أكن أعدل " ، فقال عمر  رضي    الله عنه : يا رسول الله ائذن لي فيه فأضرب عنقه ، فقال له : " دعه فإن   له  أصحابا يحقر أحدكم صلاته مع صلاتهم وصيامه مع صيامهم ، يقرءون القرآن   لا  يجاوز تراقيهم ، يمرقون من الدين كما يمرق السهم من الرمية ينظر إلى   نصله  فلا يوجد فيه شيء ، ثم ينظر إلى رصافه فلا يوجد فيه شيء ، ثم ينظر   إلى نضيه  ، وهو قدحه ، فلا يوجد فيه شيء ، ثم ينظر إلى قذذه فلا يوجد فيه   شيء ، قد  سبق الفرث والدم ، آيتهم : رجل أسود إحدى عضديه مثل ثدي المرأة ،   أو مثل  البضعة تدردر ، يخرجون على حين فرقة من الناس " . قال أبو سعيد    : فأشهد أني سمعت هذا الحديث من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأشهد أن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي    الله عنه قاتلهم وأنا معه ، فأمر بذلك الرجل فالتمس ، فوجد ، فأتي به  حتى   نظرت إليه على نعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي نعته . 

 وقال الكلبي    : قال رجل من المنافقين يقال له أبو الجواظ    : لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لم تقسم بالسوية ، فأنزل الله تعالى ( ومنهم من يلمزك في الصدقات   ) أي : يعيبك في أمرها وتفريقها   [ ص: 61 ] ويطعن عليك فيها . يقال : لمزه وهمزه ، أي : عابه ، يعني أن المنافقين كانوا يقولون إن محمدا  لا يعطي إلا من أحب   . وقرأ يعقوب    ( يلمزك ) حيث كان . وقال مجاهد    : يلمزك أي : يروزك يعني : يختبرك . ( فإن أعطوا منها رضوا وإن لم يعطوا منها إذا هم يسخطون   ) قيل : إن أعطوا كثيرا فرحوا وإن أعطوا قليلا سخطوا .
( ولو أنهم رضوا ما آتاهم الله ورسوله وقالوا حسبنا الله سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله إنا إلى الله راغبون   ( 59 ) إنما    الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين والعاملين عليها والمؤلفة قلوبهم وفي الرقاب    والغارمين وفي سبيل الله وابن السبيل فريضة من الله والله عليم حكيم   ( 60 ) . 

 ( ولو أنهم رضوا ما آتاهم الله ورسوله   ) أي : قنعوا بما قسم لهم الله ورسوله ( وقالوا حسبنا الله   ) كافينا الله ، ( سيؤتينا الله من فضله ورسوله   ) ما نحتاج إليه ( إنا إلى الله راغبون   ) في أن يوسع علينا من فضله ، فيغنينا عن الصدقة وغيرها من أموال الناس . وجواب " لو " محذوف أي : لكان خيرا لهم وأعود عليهم . 

قوله تعالى : ( إنما الصدقات للفقراء والمساكين   ) الآية ، بين الله تعالى في هذه الآية أهل سهمان الصدقات وجعلها لثمانية أصناف   . وروي عن زياد بن الحارث الصدائي  قال    : أتيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبايعته ، فأتاه رجل وقال : أعطني   من  الصدقة ، فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله لم يرض   بحكم  نبي ولا غيره في الصدقات حتى حكم فيها هو فجزأها ثمانية أجزاء ، فإن   كنت من  تلك الأجزاء أعطيتك حقك " 

 قوله تعالى ( للفقراء والمساكين   ) فأحد أصناف الصدقة : الفقراء ، والثاني : المساكين . 

 واختلف العلماء في صفة الفقير والمسكين ، فقال ابن عباس  والحسن  ومجاهد  وقتادة  وعكرمة   والزهري    : الفقير الذي لا يسأل ، والمسكين : الذي يسأل . 

 وقال ابن عمر    : ليس بفقير من جمع الدرهم إلى الدرهم والتمرة إلى التمرة ، ولكن من أنقى   [ ص: 62 ] نفسه وثيابه لا يقدر على شيء ، يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف . 

 وقال قتادة    : الفقير : المحتاج الزمن ، والمسكين : الصحيح المحتاج . 

 وروي عن عكرمة  أنه قال : الفقراء من المسلمين ، والمساكين من أهل الكتاب . 

 وقال  الشافعي     : الفقير من لا مال له   ولا حرفة تقع منه موقعا ، زمنا كان أو غير زمن ،  والمسكين من كان له مال   أو حرفة ولا يغنيه ، سائلا أو غير سائل . فالمسكين  عنده أحسن حالا من   الفقير لأن الله تعالى قال : " أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين   [ الكهف - 79 ] أثبت لهم ملكا مع اسم المسكنة . 

 وعند أصحاب الرأي : الفقير أحسن حالا من المسكين . 

 وقال القتيبي    : الفقير الذي له البلغة من العيش ، والمسكين الذي لا شيء له . 

 وقيل : الفقير من له المسكن والخادم ، والمسكين من لا ملك له . وقالوا :    كل محتاج إلى شيء فهو مفتقر إليه وإن كان غنيا عن غيره ، قال الله تعالى :  "   أنتم الفقراء إلى الله    " ( غافر - 15 ) ،   والمسكين المحتاج إلى كل شيء ألا ترى كيف حض على  إطعامه ، وجعل طعام   الكفارة له ولا فاقة أشد من الحاجة إلى سد الجوعة . 

 وقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : الفقراء هم المهاجرون  ، والمساكين من لم يهاجروا من المسلمين . 

 وفي الجملة : الفقر والمسكنة عبارتان عن الحاجة وضعف الحال ، فالفقير    المحتاج الذي كسرت الحاجة فقار ظهره ، والمسكين الذي ضعفت نفسه وسكنت عن    الحركة في طلب القوت . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، حدثنا الربيع  ، أنبأنا  الشافعي  ، أنبأنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن  هشام ، يعني : ابن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عبيد الله بن عدي بن الخيار       : أن رجلين أخبراه أنهما أتيا رسول الله فسألاه عن الصدقة فصعد فيهما    وصوب فقال : " إن شئتما أعطيتكما ولا حظ فيها لغني ولا لذي قوة مكتسب "   . 

 واختلفوا في حد الغنى الذي يمنع أخذ الصدقة فقال الأكثرون : حده أن يكون عنده ما يكفيه وعياله سنة ، وهو قول مالك   والشافعي .  

 وقال أصحاب الرأي : حده أن يملك مائتي درهم .   [ ص: 63 ] وقال قوم : من ملك خمسين درهما لا تحل له الصدقة لما روينا عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من    سأل الناس وله ما يغنيه جاء يوم القيامة ومسألته في وجهه خموش أو خدوش  أو   كدوح " ، قيل : يا رسول الله وما يغنيه؟ قال : " خمسون درهما أو  قيمتها  من  الذهب   " . وهو قول الثوري   وابن المبارك  وأحمد  وإسحاق       . وقالوا لا يجوز أن يعطى الرجل من الزكاة أكثر من خمسين درهما . وقيل :    أربعون درهما لما روى أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من سأل وله    أوقية أو عدلها فقد سأل إلحافا " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( والعاملين عليها   ) وهم السعاة الذين يتولون قبض الصدقات من أهلها ووضعها في حقها ، فيعطون من مال الصدقة ، فقراء كانوا أو أغنياء ، فيعطون أجر مثل عملهم . 

 وقال الضحاك  ومجاهد :  لهم الثمن من الصدقة . 

 ( والمؤلفة قلوبهم   ) فالصنف الرابع من المستحقين للصدقة هم المؤلفة قلوبهم ،    وهم قسمان : قسم مسلمون ، وقسم كفار . فأما المسلمون : فقسمان ، قسم   دخلوا  في الإسلام ونيتهم ضعيفة فيه ، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   يعطيهم  تألفا كما أعطى عيينة بن بدر ،  والأقرع بن حابس  ، والعباس بن مرداس  ، أو أسلموا ونيتهم قوية في الإسلام ، وهم شرفاء في قومهم مثل : عدي بن حاتم  ، والزبرقان بن بدر  ،    فكان يعطيهم تألفا لقومهم ، وترغيبا لأمثالهم في الإسلام ، فهؤلاء يجوز    للإمام أن يعطيهم من خمس خمس الغنيمة ، والفيء سهم النبي صلى الله عليه    وسلم ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطيهم من ذلك ولا يعطيهم من  الصدقات   . 

 والقسم الثاني من مؤلفة المسلمين : أن يكون قوم من المسلمين بإزاء قوم    كفار في موضع متناط لا تبلغهم جيوش المسلمين إلا بمؤنة كثيرة وهم لا    يجاهدون ، إما لضعف نيتهم أو لضعف حالهم ، فيجوز للإمام أن يعطيهم من سهم    الغزاة من مال الصدقة . وقيل : من سهم المؤلفة . ومنهم قوم بإزاء جماعة من    مانعي الزكاة يأخذون منهم الزكاة يحملونها إلى الإمام ، فيعطيهم الإمام  من   سهم المؤلفة من الصدقات . وقيل : من سهم سبيل الله .   [ ص: 64 ] روي أن عدي بن حاتم  جاء  أبا بكر الصديق  بثلاثمائة من الإبل من صدقات قومه فأعطاه أبو بكر  منها ثلاثين بعيرا   . 

 وأما الكفار من المؤلفة : فهو من يخشى شره منهم ، أو يرجى إسلامه ، فيريد    الإمام أن يعطي هذا حذرا من شره ، أو يعطي ذلك ترغيبا له في الإسلام فقد    كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعطيهم من خمس الخمس ، كما أعطى صفوان بن أمية  لما    يرى من ميله إلى الإسلام ، أما اليوم فقد أعز الله الإسلام فله الحمد ،    وأغناه أن يتألف عليه رجال ، فلا يعطى مشرك تألفا بحال ، وقد قال بهذا  كثير   من أهل العلم أن المؤلفة منقطعة وسهمهم ساقط . روي ذلك عن عكرمة  ، وهو قول الشعبي  ، وبه قال مالك   والثوري  ، وأصحاب الرأي ،  وإسحاق بن راهويه    . 

 وقال قوم : سهمهم ثابت ، يروى ذلك عن الحسن  ، وهو قول الزهري  ،  وأبي جعفر محمد بن علي  ،  وأبي ثور  ، وقال أحمد    : يعطون إن احتاج المسلمون إلى ذلك . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وفي الرقاب   ) والصنف الخامس : هم الرقاب ، وهم المكاتبون ، لهم سهم من الصدقة ، هذا قول أكثر الفقهاء ، وبه قال سعيد بن جبير  ، والنخعي  ،  والزهري  ،  والليث بن سعد  ،  والشافعي    . وقال جماعة : يشترى بسهم الرقاب عبيد فيعتقون . وهذا قول الحسن  ، وبه قال مالك  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

 قوله تعالى : ( والغارمين ) الصنف السادس هم : الغارمون ،    وهم قسمان : قسم دانوا لأنفسهم في غير معصيته ، فإنهم يعطون من الصدقة   إذا  لم يكن لهم من المال ما يفي بديونهم ، فإن كان عندهم وفاء فلا يعطون ،    وقسم أدانوا في المعروف وإصلاح ذات البين فإنهم يعطون من مال الصدقة ما    يقضون به ديونهم ، وإن كانوا أغنياء . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أنبأنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أنبأنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا    تحل الصدقة لغني إلا لخمسة : لغاز في سبيل الله ، أو لغارم ، أو لرجل    اشتراها بماله ، أو لرجل له جار مسكين فتصدق على المساكين فأهدى المسكين    للغني ، أو لعامل عليها " . 

ورواه معمر  عن  زيد بن أسلم  عن  عطاء بن يسار  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم متصلا بمعناه .   [ ص: 65 ] أما من كان دينه في معصية فلا يدفع إليه . 

 وقوله تعالى : ( وفي سبيل الله   ) أراد بها : الغزاة ، فلهم سهم من الصدقة ، يعطون إذا أرادوا الخروج إلى الغزو ،    وما يستعينون به على أمر الغزو من النفقة ، والكسوة ، والسلاح ،  والحمولة  ،  وإن كانوا أغنياء ، ولا يعطى منه شيء في الحج عند أكثر أهل  العلم . 

 وقال قوم : يجوز أن يصرف سهم في سبيل الله إلى الحج   . ويروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  ، وهو قول الحسن  ، وأحمد ،  وإسحاق . 

قوله تعالى : ( وابن السبيل   ) الصنف الثامن : هم أبناء السبيل ،    فكل من يريد سفرا مباحا ولم يكن له ما يقطع به المسافة يعطى من الصدقة    بقدر ما يقطع به تلك المسافة ، سواء كان له في البلد المنتقل إليه مال أو    لم يكن . 

 وقال قتادة    : ابن السبيل هو الضيف . 

 وقال فقهاء العراق    : ابن السبيل الحاج المنقطع . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فريضة   ) أي : واجبة ( من الله ) وهو نصب على القطع ، وقيل : على المصدر ، أي : فرض الله هذه الأشياء فريضة . ( والله عليم حكيم ) . 

 اختلف الفقهاء في كيفية قسم الصدقات ، وفي جواز صرفها إلى بعض الأصناف   : 

 فذهب جماعة إلى أنه لا يجوز صرفها كلها إلى بعضهم مع وجود سائر الأصناف ، وهو قول عكرمة  ، وبه قال  الشافعي  ،    قال : يجب أن تقسم زكاة كل صنف من ماله على الموجودين من الأصناف الستة ،    الذين سهمانهم ثابتة قسمة على السواء ، لأن سهم المؤلفة ساقط ، وسهم   العامل  إذا قسم - بنفسه ، ثم حصة كل صنف منهم لا يجوز أن تصرف إلى أقل من   ثلاثة  منهم إن وجد منهم ثلاثة أو أكثر ، فلو فاوت بين أولئك الثلاث يجوز ،   فإن لم  يوجد من بعض الأصناف إلا واحد صرف حصة ذلك الصنف إليه ما لم يخرج   عن حد  الاستحقاق ، فإن انتهت حاجته وفضل شيء رده إلى الباقين . 

 وذهب جماعة إلى أنه لو صرف الكل إلى صنف واحد من هذه الأصناف ، أو إلى شخص    واحد منهم يجوز ، وإنما سمى الله تعالى هذه الأصناف الثمانية إعلاما منه    أن الصدقة لا تخرج عن هذه   [ ص: 66 ] الأصناف ، لا إيجابا لقسمها بينهم جميعا . وهو قول عمر  ،  وابن عباس ،  وبه قال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء  ، وإليه ذهب  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي ، وبه قال أحمد  ، قال : يجوز أن يضعها في صنف واحد وتفريقها أولى . 

 وقال إبراهيم    : إن كان المال كثيرا يحتمل الإجزاء قسمه على الأصناف ، وإن كان قليلا جاز وضعه في صنف واحد . 

 وقال مالك    : يتحرى  موضع الحاجة منهم ،   ويقدم الأولى فالأولى من أهل الخلة والحاجة ، فإن رأى  الخلة في الفقراء في   عام أكثر قدمهم ، وإن رآها في عام في صنف آخر حولها  إليهم . 

 وكل من دفع إليه شيء من الصدقة لا يزيد على قدر الاستحقاق ، فلا يزيد    الفقير على قدر غناه ، فإذا حصل أدنى اسم الغنى لا يعطى بعده ، فإن كان    محترفا لكنه لا يجد آلة حرفته : فيعطى قدر ما يحصل به آلة حرفته ، ولا يزاد    العامل على أجر عمله ، والمكاتب على قدر ما يعتق به ، وللغريم على قدر    دينه ، وللغازي على قدر نفقته للذهاب والرجوع والمقام في مغزاه وما يحتاج    إليه من الفرس والسلاح ، ولابن السبيل على قدر إتيانه مقصده أو مآله . 

 واختلفوا في نقل الصدقة عن بلد المال إلى موضع آخر ، مع وجود المستحقين فيه   : فكرهه أكثر أهل العلم ، لما أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  ، أنبأنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا أبو كريب  ، حدثنا  وكيع ،  حدثنا  زكريا بن إسحاق المكي ،  حدثنا يحيى بن عبد الله بن الصيفي  عن أبي معبد  عن ابن عباس  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعث معاذا  إلى اليمن  فقال : " إنك تأتي قوما أهل كتاب فادعهم إلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا  رسول    الله ، فإن هم أطاعوا لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله فرض عليهم خمس صلوات في  اليوم   والليلة ، فإن هم أطاعوا لذلك فأعلمهم أن الله قد فرض عليهم صدقة  تؤخذ من   أغنيائهم فترد على فقرائهم ، فإن هم أطاعوا لذلك فإياك وكرائم  أموالهم ،   واتق دعوة المظلوم ، فإنه ليس بينه وبين الله حجاب "   . 

 فهذا يدل على أن صدقة أغنياء كل قوم ترد على فقراء ذلك القوم . 

 واتفقوا على أنه إذا نقل من بلد إلى بلد آخر أدي مع الكراهة ، وسقط الفرض عن ذمته ، إلا ما   [ ص: 67 ] حكي عن عمر بن عبد العزيز  رضي الله عنه أنه رد صدقة حملت من خراسان  إلى الشام  إلى مكانها من خراسان    . 
**
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (200)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية61 إلى الاية 66

**
( ومنهم  الذين يؤذون النبي ويقولون هو أذن قل أذن خير  لكم يؤمن بالله ويؤمن  للمؤمنين ورحمة للذين آمنوا منكم والذين يؤذون رسول  الله لهم عذاب أليم   ( 61 ) . 

 ( ومنهم الذين يؤذون النبي ويقولون هو أذن   ) نزلت في جماعة من المنافقين كانوا يؤذون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ويقولون ما لا ينبغي ، فقال بعضهم : لا تفعلوا ، فإنا نخاف أن يبلغه ما تقولون فيقع بنا . فقال الجلاس بن سويد  منهم : بل نقول ما شئنا ، ثم نأتيه فننكر ما قلنا ، ونحلف فيصدقنا بما نقول ، فإنما محمد  أذن   أي : أذن سامعة ، يقال : فلان أذن وأذنة على وزن فعلة إذا كان يسمع كل ما   قيل له ويقبله . وأصله من أذن يأذن أذنا أي : استمع . وقيل : هو أذن أي :   ذو أذن سامعة . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار    : نزلت في رجل من المنافقين يقال له نبتل بن الحارث  ، وكان رجلا أذلم ، ثائر شعر الرأس ، أحمر العينين ، أسفع الخدين ، مشوه الخلقة ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أحب أن ينظر إلى الشيطان فلينظر إلى نبتل بن الحارث    " ، وكان ينم حديث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المنافقين ، فقيل له : لا تفعل ، فقال : إنما محمد  أذن فمن حدثه شيئا صدقه ، فنقول ما شئنا ، ثم نأتيه ونحلف بالله فيصدقنا . فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

قوله تعالى : ( قل أذن خير لكم   ) قرأه العامة بالإضافة ، أي : مستمع خير وصلاح لكم ، لا مستمع شر وفساد . وقرأ الأعمش  والبرجمي  عن أبي بكر    : " أذن خير لكم   " مرفوعين منونين ، يعني : أن يسمع منكم ويصدقكم خير لكم من أن يكذبكم ولا يقبل قولكم ، ثم كذبهم فقال : ( يؤمن بالله   ) أي : لا بل يؤمن بالله ، ( ويؤمن للمؤمنين   ) أي : يصدق المؤمنين ويقبل منهم لا من المنافقين . يقال : أمنته وأمنت له بمعنى صدقته . ( ورحمة   ) قرأ حمزة    : " ورحمة " بالخفض على معنى أذن خير لكم ، وأذن رحمة ، وقرأ الآخرون : " ورحمة " بالرفع ، أي : هو أذن خير ، وهو رحمة ( للذين آمنوا منكم   ) لأنه كان سبب إيمان المؤمنين . ( والذين يؤذون رسول الله لهم عذاب أليم   ) . 
[ ص: 68 ]   ( يحلفون بالله لكم ليرضوكم والله ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه إن كانوا مؤمنين   ( 62 ) ألم يعلموا أنه من يحادد الله ورسوله فأن له نار جهنم خالدا فيها ذلك الخزي العظيم   ( 63 ) يحذر المنافقون أن تنزل عليهم سورة تنبئهم بما في قلوبهم قل استهزئوا إن الله مخرج ما تحذرون   ( 64 ) . 

 ( يحلفون بالله لكم ليرضوكم   ) قال قتادة   والسدي    : اجتمع ناس من المنافقين فيهم الجلاس بن سويد  ، ووديعة بن ثابت  ، فوقعوا في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقالوا : إن كان ما يقول محمد  حقا فنحن شر من الحمير ، وكان عندهم غلام من الأنصار  يقال له عامر بن قيس  ، فحقروه وقالوا هذه المقالة ، فغضب الغلام وقال : والله إن ما يقول محمد  حق وأنتم شر من الحمير ، ثم أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره ، فدعاهم وسألهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فحلفوا أن عامرا  كذاب . وحلف عامر  أنهم كذبة فصدقهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجعل عامر  يدعو ويقول : اللهم صدق الصادق وكذب الكاذب فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

 وقال مقاتل  والكلبي :  نزلت في رهط من المنافقين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك  ، فلما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتوه يعتذرون إليه ويحلفون ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية " ( يحلفون بالله لكم ليرضوكم والله ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه إن كانوا مؤمنين   ) . 

 ( ألم يعلموا أنه من يحادد الله ورسوله   ) يخالف الله ورسوله أن يكونوا في جانب واحد من الله ورسوله ، ( فأن له نار جهنم خالدا فيها ذلك الخزي العظيم   ) أي : الفضيحة العظيمة . 

 ( يحذر المنافقون   ) أي : يخشى المنافقون ، ( أن تنزل عليهم   ) أي : تنزل على المؤمنين ، ( سورة تنبئهم بما في قلوبهم   ) أي : بما في قلوب المنافقين من الحسد والعداوة للمؤمنين ، كانوا يقولون فيما بينهم ويسرون ويخافون الفضيحة بنزول القرآن في شأنهم . 

 قال قتادة    : هذه السورة تسمى الفاضحة والمبعثرة والمثيرة ، أثارت مخازيهم ومثالبهم . 

قال  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما :  أنزل الله تعالى ذكر سبعين رجلا من المنافقين بأسمائهم  وأسماء آبائهم ثم  نسخ ذكر الأسماء رحمة للمؤمنين ، لئلا يعير بعضهم بعضا ،  لأن أولادهم  كانوا مؤمنين   .   [ ص: 69 ]   ( قل استهزئوا إن الله مخرج   ) مظهر ( ما تحذرون   ) . 

 قال ابن كيسان    : نزلت هذه الآية في اثني عشر رجلا من المنافقين ، وقفوا لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على العقبة  لما رجع من غزوة تبوك  ليفتكوا به إذا علاها ، ومعهم رجل مسلم يخفيهم شأنه ، وتنكروا له في ليلة مظلمة ، فأخبر جبريل  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما قدروا ، وأمره أن يرسل إليهم من يضرب وجوه رواحلهم ،  وعمار بن ياسر  يقود برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم راحلته ، وحذيفة  يسوق به ، فقال لحذيفة    : اضرب وجوه رواحلهم فضربها حتى نحاها ، فلما نزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لحذيفة    : من عرفت من القوم؟ قال : لم أعرف منهم أحدا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فإنهم فلان وفلان حتى عدهم كلهم ، فقال حذيفة    : ألا تبعث إليهم فتقتلهم؟ فقال : أكره أن تقول العرب . لما ظفر بأصحابه أقبل يقتلهم ، بل يكفيناهم الله بالدبيلة "   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن عيسى  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  عن قتادة  عن  أبي نضرة  عن قيس بن عبادة  قال : قلنا لعمار      : أرأيت قتالكم ، أرأيا رأيتموه؟ فإن الرأي يخطئ ويصيب ، أو عهدا عهده   إليكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال : ما عهد إلينا رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم شيئا لم يعهده إلى الناس كافة ، وقال : إن رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن في أمتي - قال شعبة  وأحسبه قال : حدثني حذيفة  قال   : في أمتي - اثنا عشر منافقا لا يدخلون الجنة ، ولا يجدون ريحها ، حتى  يلج  الجمل في سم الخياط ، ثمانية منهم تكفيهم الدبيلة ، سراج من النار  يظهر في  أكتافهم ، حتى ينجم من صدورهم "   . 
( ولئن سألتهم ليقولن إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب قل أبالله وآياته ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون   ( 65 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولئن سألتهم ليقولن إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب   ) الآية ، وسبب نزول هذه الآية على ما قال الكلبي  ومقاتل  وقتادة    : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يسير في غزوة تبوك  وبين يديه ثلاثة نفر من المنافقين ، اثنان يستهزئان بالقرآن والرسول ، والثالث يضحك . 

 قيل : كانوا يقولون : إن محمدا  يزعم أنه يغلب الروم  ويفتح مدائنهم ما أبعده من ذلك! 

 وقيل كانوا يقولون : إن محمدا  يزعم أنه نزل في أصحابنا المقيمين بالمدينة  قرآن ، وإنما هو قوله وكلامه ، فأطلع الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم على ذلك ؛ فقال : احبسوا علي الركب ، فدعاهم وقال لهم : قلتم   [ ص: 70 ] كذا وكذا ، فقالوا : إنما كنا نخوض ونلعب ، أي كنا نتحدث ونخوض في الكلام كما يفعل الركب لقطع الطريق بالحديث واللعب . 

 قال عمر  فلقد رأيت عبد الله بن أبي  يشتد   قدام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والحجارة تنكبه وهو يقول : إنما كنا   نخوض ونلعب ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : أبالله وآياته ورسوله   كنتم تستهزئون ، ما يلتفت إليه ولا يزيد عليه . 

قوله تعالى : ( قل ) أي : قل يا محمد    ( أبالله وآياته   ) كتابه ، ( ورسوله كنتم تستهزئون   ) . 
( لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم إن نعف عن طائفة منكم نعذب طائفة بأنهم كانوا مجرمين   ( 66 ) . 

 (   ( لا تعتذروا قد كفرتم بعد إيمانكم   ) فإن قيل : كيف قال : كفرتم بعد إيمانكم ، وهم لم يكونوا مؤمنين؟ 

 قيل : معناه : أظهرتم الكفر بعدما أظهرتم الإيمان . 

 ( إن نعف عن طائفة منكم   ) أي : نتب على طائفة منكم ، وأراد بالطائفة واحدا ، ( نعذب طائفة بأنهم كانوا مجرمين     ) بالاستهزاء . قرأ عاصم : " نعف " بالنون وفتحها وضم الفاء ، " نعذب "   بالنون وكسر الذال ، ( طائفة ) نصب . وقرأ الآخرون : " يعف " بالياء وضمها   وفتح الفاء ، ( تعذب ) بالتاء وفتح الذال ، " طائف " رفع على غير تسمية   الفاعل . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : الذي عفا عنه رجل واحد ، هو مخشي بن حمير الأشجعي  ،   يقال هو الذي كان يضحك ولا يخوض ، وكان يمشي مجانبا لهم وينكر بعض ما  يسمع  ، فلما نزلت هذه الآية تاب من نفاقه ، وقال : اللهم إني لا أزال أسمع  آية  تقرأ أعنى بها تقشعر الجلود منها ، وتجب منها القلوب ، اللهم اجعل  وفاتي  قتلا في سبيلك لا يقول أحد أنا غسلت أنا كفنت أنا دفنت ، فأصيب يوم اليمامة ،  فما أحد من المسلمين إلا عرف مصرعه غيره . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (201)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية67 إلى الاية 72

*
*( المنافقون والمنافقات بعضهم من بعض يأمرون بالمنكر وينهون عن المعروف ويقبضون أيديهم نسوا الله فنسيهم إن المنافقين هم الفاسقون   ( 67 ) وعد الله المنافقين والمنافقات والكفار نار جهنم خالدين فيها هي حسبهم ولعنهم الله ولهم عذاب مقيم  ( 68 ) . ( كالذين   من قبلكم كانوا أشد منكم قوة وأكثر أموالا وأولادا فاستمتعوا بخلاقهم   فاستمتعتم بخلاقكم كما استمتع الذين من قبلكم بخلاقهم وخضتم كالذي خاضوا   أولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك هم الخاسرون   ( 69 ) ألم   يأتهم نبأ الذين من قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم إبراهيم وأصحاب مدين   والمؤتفكات أتتهم رسلهم بالبينات فما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم   يظلمون   ( 70 ) والمؤمنون  والمؤمنات بعضهم  أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ويقيمون  الصلاة ويؤتون  الزكاة ويطيعون الله ورسوله أولئك سيرحمهم الله إن الله عزيز  حكيم   ( 71 ) وعد   الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ومساكن   طيبة في جنات عدن ورضوان من الله أكبر ذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ( 72 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( المنافقون والمنافقات بعضهم من بعض   ) أي : هم على دين واحد . وقيل : أمرهم واحد بالاجتماع على النفاق ، ( يأمرون بالمنكر   ) بالشرك والمعصية ، ( وينهون عن المعروف   ) أي عن الإيمان والطاعة ، ( ويقبضون أيديهم   ) أي : يمسكونها عن الصدقة والإنفاق في سبيل الله ولا يبسطونها بخير ، ( نسوا الله فنسيهم   ) تركوا طاعة الله ، فتركهم الله من توفيقه وهدايته في الدنيا ، ومن رحمته في الآخرة ، وتركهم في عذابه ، (إن المنافقين هم الفاسقون   ) . 

 ( وعد الله المنافقين والمنافقات والكفار نار جهنم خالدين فيها هي حسبهم   ) كافيتهم جزاء على كفرهم ، ( ولعنهم الله   ) أبعدهم من رحمته ، ( ولهم عذاب مقيم   ) دائم . 

 ( كالذين من قبلكم   ) أي : فعلتم كفعل الذين من قبلكم بالعدول عن أمر الله ، فلعنتم كما لعنوا ( كانوا أشد منكم قوة   ) بطشا ومنعة ، ( وأكثر أموالا وأولادا فاستمتعوا بخلاقهم   ) فتمتعوا أو انتفعوا بخلاقهم ؛ بنصيبهم من الدنيا باتباع الشهوات ورضوا به عوضا عن الآخرة ، ( فاستمتعتم بخلاقكم   ) أيها الكفار والمنافقون ، ( كما استمتع الذين من قبلكم بخلاقهم   ) وسلكتم سبيلهم ، ( وخضتم   ) في الباطل والكذب على الله تعالى ، وتكذيب رسله ، وبالاستهزاء بالمؤمنين ، ( كالذي خاضوا     ) أي : كما خاضوا . وقيل : كالذي يعني كالذين خاضوا ، وذلك أن " الذي "   اسم ناقص ، مثل " ما " و " من " يعبر به عن الواحد والجميع ، نظيره قوله   تعالى : " كمثل الذي استوقد نارا ثم قال : " ذهب الله بنورهم   " ( البقرة - 17 ) .   [ ص: 72 ]   ( أولئك حبطت أعمالهم في الدنيا والآخرة وأولئك هم الخاسرون   ) أي : كما حبطت أعمالهم وخسروا ، كذلك حبطت أعمالكم وخسرتم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد العزيز  ، حدثنا أبو عمر الصنعاني  من اليمن  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :     " لتتبعن سنن من قبلكم شبرا بشبر وذراعا بذراع حتى لو دخلوا جحر ضب   لاتبعتموهم " ، قلنا : يا رسول الله اليهود والنصارى؟ قال : " فمن " ؟ وفي   رواية  أبي هريرة    : " فهل الناس إلا هم " ، وقال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : " أنتم أشبه الأمم ببني إسرائيل  سمتا وهديا تتبعون عملهم حذو القذة بالقذة غير أني لا أدري أتعبدون العجل أم لا؟ "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ألم يأتهم   ) يعني المنافقين ، ( نبأ ) خبر ، ( الذين من قبلهم   ) حين عصوا رسلنا ، وخالفوا أمرنا كيف عذبناهم وأهلكناهم . ثم ذكرهم ، فقال : ( قوم نوح   ) أهلكوا بالطوفان ، ( وعاد   ) أهلكوا بالريح ( وثمود   ) بالرجفة ، ( وقوم إبراهيم   ) بسلب النعمة وهلاك نمرود ، ( وأصحاب مدين   ) يعني قوم شعيب أهلكوا بعذاب يوم الظلة ، ( والمؤتفكات   ) المنقلبات التي جعلنا عاليها سافلها وهم قوم لوط ، ( أتتهم رسلهم بالبينات   ) فكذبوهم وعصوهم كما فعلتم يا معشر الكفار ، فاحذروا تعجيل النقمة ، ( فما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (202)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية73 إلى الاية 78

*
*قوله تعالى : ( والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض   ) في الدين واتفاق الكلمة والعون والنصرة . ( يأمرون بالمعروف   ) بالإيمان والطاعة والخير ، ( وينهون عن المنكر   ) عن الشرك   [ ص: 73 ] والمعصية وما لا يعرف في الشرع ، ( ويقيمون الصلاة   ) المفروضة ، ( ويؤتون الزكاة ويطيعون الله ورسوله أولئك سيرحمهم الله إن الله عزيز حكيم   ) . 

 ( وعد الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ومساكن طيبة   ) منازل طيبة ، ( في جنات عدن   ) أي : بساتين خلد وإقامة ، يقال : عدن  بالمكان إذا أقام به . 

 قال ابن مسعود    : هي بطنان الجنة ، أي : وسطها . 

 قال  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص    : إن في الجنة قصرا يقال له :   " عدن    " حوله البروج والمروج ، له خمسة آلاف باب لا يدخله إلا نبي أو صديق أو شهيد . 

 وقال الحسن    : قصر من ذهب لا يدخله إلا نبي أو صديق أو شهيد أو حكم عدل . 

 وقال عطاء بن السائب    :   " عدن    " نهر في الجنة جنانه على حافتيه . 

 وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : " عدن "  أعلى درجة في الجنة ، وفيها عين التسنيم  ، والجنان حولها ، محدقة بها ، وهي مغطاة من حين خلقها الله تعالى حتى ينزلها أهلها : الأنبياء والصديقون والشهداء والصالحون ، ومن شاء الله ، وفيها قصور الدر ، واليواقيت والذهب ، فتهب ريح طيبة من تحت العرش فتدخل عليهم كثبان المسك الأذفر الأبيض . 

 ( ورضوان من الله أكبر   ) أي : رضا الله عنهم أكبر من ذلك ، ( ذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ) روينا عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :     " يقول الله عز وجل لأهل الجنة يا أهل الجنة هل رضيتم؟ فيقولون : ربنا   وما لنا لا نرضى وقد أعطيتنا ما لم تعطه أحدا من خلقك ، فيقول : أفلا   أعطيكم أفضل من ذلك؟ فيقولون : ربنا وأي شيء أفضل من ذلك؟ فيقول : أحل   عليكم رضواني فلا أسخط عليكم بعده أبدا "   .
[ ص: 74 ]   ( يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم ومأواهم جهنم وبئس المصير   ( 73 ) يحلفون   بالله ما قالوا ولقد قالوا كلمة الكفر وكفروا بعد إسلامهم وهموا بما لم   ينالوا وما نقموا إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله فإن يتوبوا يك خيرا   لهم وإن يتولوا يعذبهم الله عذابا أليما في الدنيا والآخرة وما لهم في   الأرض من ولي ولا نصير   ( 74 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( يا أيها النبي جاهد الكفار   ) بالسيف والقتل ، ( والمنافقين   ) واختلفوا في صفة جهاد المنافقين ، قال ابن مسعود    : بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه وإن لم يستطع فبقلبه ، وقال لا تلق المنافقين إلا بوجه مكفهر . وقال ابن عباس    : باللسان وترك الرفق . وقال الضحاك    : بتغليظ الكلام . وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : بإقامة الحدود عليهم . ( واغلظ عليهم ومأواهم   ) في الآخرة ، . ( جهنم وبئس المصير   ) قال عطاء    : نسخت هذه الآية كل شيء من العفو والصفح . 

 قوله تعالى : ( يحلفون بالله ما قالوا   ) قال ابن عباس    : كان   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالسا في ظل حجرة فقال : " إنه سيأتيكم   إنسان فينظر إليكم بعيني شيطان ، فإذا جاء فلا تكلموه " ، فلم يلبثوا أن   طلع رجل أزرق ، فدعاه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " علام تشتمني   أنت وأصحابك " ؟ فانطلق الرجل ، فجاء بأصحابه ، فحلفوا بالله ، ما قالوا ،   فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية   . 

 وقال الكلبي    : نزلت في الجلاس بن سويد  ، وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خطب ذات يوم بتبوك ،  فذكر المنافقين وسماهم رجسا وعابهم ، فقال جلاس    : لئن كان محمد  صادقا لنحن شر من الحمير . فسمعه عامر بن قيس ،  فقال : أجل إن محمدا  لصادق وأنتم شر من الحمير ، فلما انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة أتاه عامر بن قيس  فأخبره بما قال الجلاس  ، فقال الجلاس    : كذب علي يا رسول الله ، وأمرهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يحلفا عند المنبر ، فقام الجلاس  عند المنبر بعد العصر فحلف بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو ما قاله ، ولقد كذب علي عامر  ، ثم قام عامر  فحلف بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو لقد قاله وما   [ ص:  75 ] كذبت  عليه ، ثم رفع يديه إلى السماء وقال : اللهم أنزل على نبيك  تصديق الصادق  منا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنون : آمين .  فنزل جبريل  عليه السلام قبل أن يتفرقا بهذه الآية ، حتى بلغ : ( فإن يتوبوا يك خيرا لهم   ) فقام الجلاس  فقال : يا رسول الله أسمع الله عز وجل قد عرض علي التوبة ، صدق عامر بن قيس  فيما قاله ، لقد قلته وأنا أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ، فقبل رسول الله ذلك منه وحسنت توبته . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد قالوا كلمة الكفر وكفروا بعد إسلامهم   ) أي : أظهروا الكفر بعد إظهار الإيمان والإسلام . وقيل : هي سب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   . وقيل : كلمة الكفر قول الجلاس    : لئن كان محمد  صادقا لنحن شر من الحمير . وقيل : كلمة الكفر قولهم " لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل   " ، ( المنافقين - 8 ) وستأتي تلك القصة في موضعها في سورة المنافقين ( وهموا بما لم ينالوا   ) قال مجاهد :  هم المنافقون بقتل المسلم الذي سمع قولهم : لنحن شر من الحمير ، لكي لا يفشيه . 

 وقيل : هم اثنا عشر رجلا من المنافقين وقفوا على العقبة  في طريق تبوك  ليفتكوا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فجاء جبريل  عليه السلام وأمره أن يرسل إليهم من يضرب وجوه رواحلهم ، فأرسل حذيفة  لذلك . 

 وقال  السدي    : قالوا إذا قدمنا المدينة  عقدنا على رأس عبد الله بن أبي  تاجا ، فلم يصلوا إليه . 

 ( وما نقموا   ) وما كرهوا وما أنكروا منهم ، ( إلا أن أغناهم الله ورسوله من فضله   ) وذلك أن مولى الجلاس  قتل ، فأمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بديته اثني عشر ألف درهم فاستغنى . وقال الكلبي    : كانوا قبل قدوم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في ضنك من العيش ، فلما قدم عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم استغنوا بالغنائم . 

 ( فإن يتوبوا   ) من نفاقهم وكفرهم ( يك خيرا لهم وإن يتولوا   ) يعرضوا عن الإيمان ، ( يعذبهم الله عذابا أليما في الدنيا   ) بالخزي ، ( والآخرة   ) أي : وفي الآخرة بالنار ، ( وما لهم في الأرض من ولي ولا نصير   ) . 
( ومنهم من عاهد الله لئن آتانا من فضله لنصدقن ولنكونن من الصالحين   ( 75 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( ومنهم من عاهد الله لئن آتانا من فضله لنصدقن   ) الآية . أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، حدثنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن حامد الأصفهاني  ، حدثنا أحمد بن   [ ص: 76 ] محمد بن إبراهيم السمرقندي  ، حدثنا محمد بن نصر  ، حدثني أبو الأزهر أحمد بن الأزهر ،  حدثنا مروان بن محمد بن شعيب  حدثنا معان بن رفاعة  عن علي بن يزيد  عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن  عن  أبي أمامة الباهلي  قال : جاء ثعلبة بن حاطب الأنصاري  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يرزقني مالا . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ويحك يا ثعلبة  قليل   تؤدي شكره خير من كثير لا تطيقه " ، ثم أتاه بعد ذلك فقال : يا رسول الله   ادع الله أن يرزقني مالا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أما لك  في  رسول الله أسوة حسنة؟ والذي نفسي بيده لو أردت أن تسير الجبال معي ذهبا   وفضة لسارت " ثم أتاه بعد ذلك فقال : يا رسول الله ادع الله أن يرزقني  مالا  فوالذي بعثك بالحق لئن رزقني الله مالا لأعطين كل ذي حق حقه ، فقال  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اللهم ارزق ثعلبة مالا " . 

 قال : فاتخذ غنما فنمت كما ينمو الدود ، فضاقت عليه المدينة  فتنحى   عنها ، فنزل واديا من أوديتها وهي تنمو كالدود ، فكان يصلي مع النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم الظهر والعصر ، ويصلي في غنمه سائر الصلوات ، ثم كثرت ونمت   حتى تباعد بها عن المدينة  ،  فصار لا يشهد  إلا الجمعة ، ثم كثرت فنمت فتباعد أيضا حتى كان لا يشهد جمعة  ولا جماعة .  فكان إذا كان يوم الجمعة خرج يتلقى الناس يسألهم عن الأخبار ،  فذكره صلى  الله عليه وسلم ذات يوم فقال : ما فعل ثعلبة؟  قالوا : يا رسول الله اتخذ ثعلبة  غنما ما يسعها واد ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا ويح ثعلبة  يا ويح ثعلبة  يا ويح ثعلبة    " . فأنزل الله آية الصدقات ، فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلا من بني سليم  ورجلا من جهينة  وكتب لهما أسنان الصدقة ، كيف يأخذان؟ وقال لهما : " مرا بثعلبة بن حاطب  ، وبفلان ، رجل من بني سليم  فخذا صدقاتهما ، فخرجا حتى أتيا ثعلبة  فسألاه   الصدقة وأقرآه كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال : ما هذه إلا   جزية ما هذه إلا أخت الجزية ، انطلقا حتى تفرغا ثم عودا إلي ، فانطلقا وسمع   بهما السلمي فنظر إلى خيار أسنان إبله فعزلها للصدقة ثم استقبلهما بها   فلما رأوها قالوا : ما هذه عليك . قال : خذاه فإن نفسي بذلك طيبة ، فمرا   على الناس فأخذا الصدقات ، ثم رجعا إلى ثعلبة  ، فقال : أروني كتابكما فقرأه ، ثم قال : ما هذه إلا أخت الجزية ، اذهبا حتى أرى رأيي . 

 قال فأقبلا فلما رآهما رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يكلماه قال : يا ويح ثعلبة  يا ويح ثعلبة  ، ثم دعا للسلمي بخير ، فأخبراه بالذي صنع ثعلبة  ، فأنزل الله تعالى فيه : ( ومنهم من عاهد الله لئن آتانا من فضله لنصدقن   ) الآية ، إلى قوله : ( وبما كانوا يكذبون   ) وعند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجل من أقارب ثعلبة   [ ص: 77 ] فسمع ذلك فخرج حتى أتاه فقال : ويحك يا ثعلبة  لقد أنزل الله فيك كذا وكذا ، فخرج ثعلبة  حتى   أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فسأله أن يقبل منه الصدقة ، فقال : إن الله   عز وجل منعني أن أقبل منك صدقتك ، فجعل يحثو التراب على رأسه ، فقال رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هذا عملك وقد أمرتك فلم تطعني ، فلما أبى رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقبض صدقته ، رجع إلى منزله . وقبض رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم . ثم أتى أبا بكر  فقال : اقبل صدقتي ، فقال أبو بكر    : لم يقبلها منك رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم أنا أقبلها؟ فقبض أبو بكر  ولم يقبلها . فلما ولي عمر  أتاه فقال : اقبل صدقتي ، فقال : لم يقبلها منك رسول الله ولا أبو بكر  ، أنا أقبلها منك؟ فلم يقبلها فلما ولي عثمان  أتاه فلم يقبلها منه ، وهلك ثعلبة  في خلافة عثمان    . 

 قال ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  وقتادة    : أتى ثعلبة  مجلسا من الأنصار  فأشهدهم   لئن آتاني الله من فضله آتيت منه كل ذي حق حقه ، وتصدقت منه ، ووصلت  الرحم  ، وأحسنت إلى القرابة ، فمات ابن عم له فورثه مالا فلم يف بما قال ،  فأنزل  الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

 وقال الحسن  ومجاهد    : نزلت في ثعلبة بن حاطب  ومعتب بن قشير  ، وهما من بني عمرو بن عوف  ،   خرجا على ملأ قعود وقالا والله لئن رزقنا الله مالا لنصدقن ، فلما رزقهما   الله عز وجل بخلا به فقوله عز وجل ( ومنهم ) يعني : المنافقين ( من عاهد الله لئن آتانا من فضله لنصدقن   ) ولنؤدين حق الله منه . ( ولنكونن من الصالحين   ) نعمل بعمل أهل الصلاح فيه ؛ من صلة الرحم والنفقة في الخير . 
[ ص: 78 ]   ( فلما آتاهم من فضله بخلوا به وتولوا وهم معرضون   ( 76 ) فأعقبهم نفاقا في قلوبهم إلى يوم يلقونه بما أخلفوا الله ما وعدوه وبما كانوا يكذبون   ( 77 ) ألم يعلموا أن الله يعلم سرهم ونجواهم وأن الله علام الغيوب   ( 78 ) الذين يلمزون المطوعين من المؤمنين في الصدقات والذين لا يجدون إلا جهدهم فيسخرون منهم سخر الله منهم ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 79 ) . 

 " فلما آتاهم من فضله بخلوا به وتولوا وهم معرضون   " . ( فأعقبهم   ) فأخلفهم ، ( نفاقا في قلوبهم     ) أي : صير عاقبة أمرهم النفاق ، يقال : أعقب فلانا ندامة إذا صير عاقبة   أمره ذلك . وقيل : عاقبهم بنفاق قلوبهم . يقال : عاقبته وأعقبته بمعنى  واحد  . ( إلى يوم يلقونه   ) يريد حرمهم التوبة إلى يوم القيامة ، ( بما أخلفوا الله ما وعدوه وبما كانوا يكذبون   ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  أخبرنا أبو سهيل نافع بن مالك  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " آية المنافق ثلاث : إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا ائتمن خان "   . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ألم يعلموا أن الله يعلم سرهم ونجواهم   ) يعني : ما أضمروا في قلوبهم وما تناجوا به بينهم ، ( وأن الله علام الغيوب   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( الذين يلمزون المطوعين من المؤمنين في الصدقات   ) الآية .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (203)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية79 إلى الاية 84*
*

قال أهل التفسير : حث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الصدقة ، فجاء عبد الرحمن بن عوف  بأربعة   آلاف درهم ، وقال : يا رسول الله مالي ثمانية آلاف جئتك بأربعة آلاف   فاجعلها في سبيل الله ، وأمسكت أربعة آلاف لعيالي ، فقال رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم " بارك الله لك فيما أعطيت وفيما أمسكت " ، فبارك الله في     [ ص: 79 ] ماله حتى إنه خلف امرأتين يوم مات فبلغ ثمن ماله لهما مائة وستين ألف درهم . وتصدق يومئذ عاصم بن عدي العجلاني  بمائة وسق من تمر . وجاء أبو عقيل الأنصاري  واسمه الحباب  بصاع   من تمر ، وقال : يا رسول الله بت ليلتي أجر بالجرير الماء حتى نلت صاعين   من تمر فأمسكت أحدهما لأهلي وأتيتك بالآخر فأمره رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم أن ينثره في الصدقة ، فلمزهم المنافقون ، فقالوا : ما أعطى عبد الرحمن  وعاصم  إلا رياء ، وإن الله ورسوله لغنيان عن صاع أبي عقيل  ، ولكنه أراد أن يذكر بنفسه ليعطى من الصدقة ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : 

 ( الذين يلمزون   ) أي : يعيبون ( المطوعين   ) المتبرعين ( من المؤمنين في الصدقات   ) يعني : عبد الرحمن بن عوف  وعاصما    . ( والذين لا يجدون إلا جهدهم   ) أي : طاقتهم ، يعني : أبا عقيل    . والجهد : الطاقة ، بالضم لغة قريش  وأهل الحجاز    . وقرأ  الأعرج  بالفتح . قال القتيبي    : الجهد بالضم الطاقة وبالفتح المشقة . ( فيسخرون منهم   ) يستهزئون منهم ( سخر الله منهم   ) أي : جازاهم الله على السخرية ، ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) . 
( استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم إن تستغفر لهم سبعين مرة فلن يغفر الله لهم ذلك بأنهم كفروا بالله ورسوله والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين   ( 80 ) فرح   المخلفون بمقعدهم خلاف رسول الله وكرهوا أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في   سبيل الله وقالوا لا تنفروا في الحر قل نار جهنم أشد حرا لو كانوا يفقهون   ( 81 ) فليضحكوا قليلا وليبكوا كثيرا جزاء بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 82 ) فإن   رجعك الله إلى طائفة منهم فاستأذنوك للخروج فقل لن تخرجوا معي أبدا ولن   تقاتلوا معي عدوا إنكم رضيتم بالقعود أول مرة فاقعدوا مع الخالفين   ( 83 ) . 

 ( استغفر لهم أو لا تستغفر لهم   ) لفظه أمر ، ومعناه خبر ، تقديره : استغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر لهم لن يغفر الله لهم . ( إن تستغفر لهم سبعين مرة فلن يغفر الله لهم   ) وذكر عدد السبعين للمبالغة في اليأس على طمع المغفرة . 

 قال الضحاك    : لما  نزلت هذه الآية قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله قد رخص لي  فلأزيدن على السبعين  لعل الله أن يغفر لهم " ، فأنزل الله على رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ( سواء عليهم أستغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر لهم لن يغفر الله لهم   ) . 

 ( ذلك بأنهم كفروا بالله ورسوله والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين   ) . 

 ( فرح المخلفون   ) عن غزوة تبوك    . والمخلف : المتروك ( بمقعدهم   ) أي بقعودهم   [ ص: 80 ]   ( خلاف رسول الله   ) قال أبو عبيدة    : أي بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقيل : مخالفة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين سار وأقاموا ، ( وكرهوا أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله وقالوا لا تنفروا في الحر   ) وكانت غزوة تبوك  في شدة الحر ، ( قل نار جهنم أشد حرا لو كانوا يفقهون   ) يعلمون وكذلك هو في مصحف  عبد الله بن مسعود .  

 ( فليضحكوا قليلا   ) في الدنيا ( وليبكوا كثيرا   ) في الآخرة . تقديره : فليضحكوا قليلا فسيبكون كثيرا ، ( جزاء بما كانوا يكسبون   ) . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، أنبأنا السيد أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين العلوي  قال : أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد الحسين الشرقي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن هاشم ،  حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد ،  حدثنا شعبة  عن موسى بن أنس  عن أنس  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ولو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيرا   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة ،  حدثنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد الحارث  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  حدثنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن عمران بن زيد الثعلبي  ، حدثنا يزيد الرقاشي  ، عن أنس بن مالك  قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " يا   أيها الناس ابكوا ، فإن لم تستطيعوا فتباكوا ، فإن أهل النار يبكون في   النار حتى تسيل دموعهم في وجوههم كأنها جداول ، ثم تنقطع الدموع ، فتسيل   الدماء فتقرح العيون ، فلو أن سفنا أجريت فيها لجرت   " .   [ ص: 81 ] قوله تعالى : ( فإن رجعك الله   ) أي : ردك يا محمد  من غزوة تبوك  ، ( إلى طائفة منهم   ) يعني : من المخلفين . وإنما قال : " طائفة منهم " لأنه ليس كل من تخلف عن غزوة تبوك  كان منافقا ، ( فاستأذنوك للخروج   ) معك في غزوة أخرى ، ( فقل ) لهم ( لن تخرجوا معي أبدا   ) في سفر ( ولن تقاتلوا معي عدوا إنكم رضيتم بالقعود أول مرة   ) في غزوة تبوك    ( فاقعدوا مع الخالفين   ) أي : مع النساء والصبيان ، وقيل مع الزمنى والمرضى . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : مع الذين تخلفوا بغير عذر . 

 وقيل : ( مع الخالفين   ) قال الفراء    : يقال : صاحب خالف إذا كان مخالفا .
( ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبدا ولا تقم على قبره إنهم كفروا بالله ورسوله وماتوا وهم فاسقون   ( 84 ) ولا تعجبك أموالهم وأولادهم إنما يريد الله أن يعذبهم بها في الدنيا وتزهق أنفسهم وهم كافرون   ( 85 ) وإذا أنزلت سورة أن آمنوا بالله وجاهدوا مع رسوله استأذنك أولو الطول منهم وقالوا ذرنا نكن مع القاعدين   ( 86 ) . 

 ( رضوا بأن يكونوا مع الخوالف وطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يفقهون   ( 87 ) لكن الرسول والذين آمنوا معه جاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم وأولئك لهم الخيرات وأولئك هم المفلحون   ( 88 ) أعد الله لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ذلك الفوز العظيم   ( 89 ) وجاء المعذرون من الأعراب ليؤذن لهم وقعد الذين كذبوا الله ورسوله سيصيب الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم   ( 90 ) . 

 ( ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبدا   ) الآية . قال أهل التفسير : بعث عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو مريض ، فلما دخل عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال له أهلكك حب اليهود؟  فقال : يا رسول الله إني لم أبعث إليك لتؤنبني ، إنما بعثت إليك لتستغفر لي ، وسأله أن يكفنه في قميصه ويصلي عليه . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يحيى بن بكير  ، حدثني الليث  ، عن عقيل  ، عن ابن شهاب  عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عباس  ، عن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنهم أنه قال : لما مات عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  دعي   له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليصلي عليه ، فلما قام رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم وثبت إليه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله أتصلي على ابن أبي ابن سلول  وقد قال يوم كذا وكذا كذا وكذا؟ أعدد عليه قوله ، فتبسم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال : " أخر عني يا عمر      " فلما أكثرت عليه قال : إني خيرت فاخترت ، لو أعلم أني إن زدت على   السبعين يغفر له لزدت عليها ، قال : فصلى عليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم ثم انصرف فلم يمكث إلا يسيرا حتى نزلت الآيتان من براءة : ( ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبدا ولا تقم على قبره   ) إلى قوله : ( وهم فاسقون   ) قال : فعجبت بعد من جرأتي على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يومئذ ، والله ورسوله أعلم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  قال عمرو    : سمعت جابر بن عبد الله قال : أتى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عبد الله بن أبي  بعدما أدخل في حفرته فأمر به فأخرج فوضعه على ركبتيه ونفث في فيه من ريقه وألبسه قميصه . فالله أعلم وكان كسا عباسا  قميصا . 

قال سفيان    : وقال هارون :  وكان على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قميصان فقال ابن عبد الله    : يا رسول الله ألبس أبي قميصك الذي يلي جلدك . 

 وروي عن جابر  قال : لما كان يوم بدر  أتي بالعباس  ولم يكن عليه ثوب فوجدوا قميص عبد الله بن   [ ص: 82 ] أبي  يقدر عليه ، فكساه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إياه ، فلذلك نزع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قميصه الذي ألبسه عبد الله . قال ابن عيينة    : كانت له عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يد فأحب أن يكافئه . 

 وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كلم فيما فعل بعبد الله بن أبي  فقال   صلى الله عليه وسلم : " وما يغني عنه قميصي وصلاتي من الله شيئا والله  إني  كنت أرجو أن يسلم به ألف من قومه " ، وروي أنه أسلم به ألف من قومه  لما  رأوه يتبرك بقميص النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   . 

قوله : ( ولا تصل على أحد منهم مات أبدا ولا تقم على قبره   ) ولا تقف عليه ، ولا تتول دفنه ، من قولهم : قام فلان بأمر فلان : إذا كفاه أمره . ( إنهم كفروا بالله ورسوله وماتوا وهم فاسقون   ) فما صلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدها على منافق ولا قام على قبره حتى قبض . 

 قوله تعالى : " ولا تعجبك أموالهم وأولادهم إنما يريد الله أن يعذبهم بها في الدنيا وتزهق أنفسهم وهم كافرون   " 

 ( وإذا أنزلت سورة أن آمنوا بالله وجاهدوا مع رسوله استأذنك أولو الطول منهم   ) ذوو الغنى والسعة منهم في القعود ، ( وقالوا ذرنا نكن مع القاعدين   ) في رحالهم . 

 ( رضوا بأن يكونوا مع الخوالف   ) يعني النساء . وقيل : مع أدنياء الناس وسفلتهم . يقال : فلان خالفة قومه إذا كان دونهم . ( وطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يفقهون   ) . 

 ( لكن الرسول والذين آمنوا معه جاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم وأولئك لهم الخيرات   ) يعني :   [ ص: 83 ] الحسنات ، وقيل : الجواري الحسان في الجنة . قال الله تعالى : ( فيهن خيرات حسان   ) ، جمع خيرة وحكي عن ابن عباس    : أن الخير لا يعلم معناه إلا الله كما قال جل ذكره : " فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين   " ( السجدة - 17 ) . ( وأولئك هم المفلحون   ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وجاء المعذرون من الأعراب ليؤذن لهم   ) الآية ، قرأ يعقوب  ومجاهد      : ( المعذرون ) بالتخفيف وهم المبالغون في العذر ، يقال في المثل : "  لقد  أعذر من أنذر " أي : بالغ في العذر من قدم النذارة ، وقرأ الآخرون "   المعذرون " بالتشديد أي : المقصرون ، يقال : عذر أي : قصر ، وقال الفراء    : المعذرون المعتذرون أدغمت التاء في الذال ونقلت حركة التاء إلى العين . 

 وقال الضحاك :  المعذرون هم رهط عامر بن الطفيل  جاءوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دفاعا عن أنفسهم فقالوا : يا نبي الله إن نحن غزونا معك تغير أعراب طيئ  على حلائلنا وأولادنا ومواشينا ، فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " قد أنبأني الله من أخباركم وسيغني الله عنكم "   . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : هم الذين تخلفوا بعذر بإذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( وقعد الذين كذبوا الله ورسوله   ) يعني : المنافقين . 

 قال أبو  عمرو بن العلاء :  كلا الفريقين كان مسيئا قوم تكلفوا عذرا بالباطل ، وهم الذين عناهم الله تعالى بقوله : ( وجاء المعذرون   ) وقوم تخلفوا عن غير تكلف عذر فقعدوا جرأة على الله تعالى ، وهم   [ ص: 84 ] المنافقون فأوعدهم الله بقوله : ( سيصيب الذين كفروا منهم عذاب أليم   ) .
( ليس  على الضعفاء ولا على المرضى ولا على الذين لا  يجدون ما ينفقون حرج إذا  نصحوا لله ورسوله ما على المحسنين من سبيل والله  غفور رحيم   ( 91 ) ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم قلت لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه تولوا وأعينهم تفيض من الدمع حزنا ألا يجدوا ما ينفقون   ( 92 ) . 

 ثم ذكر أهل العذر ، فقال جل ذكره : ( ليس على الضعفاء   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني الزمنى والمشايخ والعجزة . وقيل : هم الصبيان وقيل : النسوان ، ( ولا على المرضى ولا على الذين لا يجدون ما ينفقون   ) يعني الفقراء ( حرج ) مأثم . وقيل : ضيق في القعود عن الغزو ، ( إذا نصحوا لله ورسوله   ) في مغيبهم وأخلصوا الإيمان والعمل لله وبايعوا الرسول . ( ما على المحسنين من سبيل   ) أي : من طريق بالعقوبة ، ( والله غفور رحيم ) . 

 قال قتادة    : نزلت في عائذ بن عمرو  وأصحابه . 

 وقال الضحاك    : نزلت في  عبد الله ابن أم مكتوم  وكان ضرير البصر . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا على الذين إذا ما أتوك لتحملهم   ) معناه : أنه لا سبيل على الأولين ولا على هؤلاء الذين أتوك وهم سبعة نفر سموا البكائين : معقل بن يسار  ، وصخر ابن خنساء  ، وعبد الله بن كعب الأنصاري  ، وعلبة بن زيد الأنصاري  ، وسالم بن عمير  ، وثعلبة بن غنمة   وعبد الله بن مغفل المزني ،  أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : يا رسول الله إن الله قد ندبنا إلى الخروج معك فاحملنا . 

 واختلفوا في قوله : ( لتحملهم ) قال ابن عباس    : سألوه أن يحملهم على الدواب . 

 وقيل سألوه أن يحملهم على الخفاف المرفوعة والنعال المخصوفة ، ليغزوا معه فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا أجد ما أحملكم عليه   " تولوا ، وهم يبكون ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( تولوا وأعينهم تفيض من الدمع حزنا ألا يجدوا ما ينفقون   ) 
[ ص: 85 ]   ( إنما السبيل على الذين يستأذنونك وهم أغنياء رضوا بأن يكونوا مع الخوالف وطبع الله على قلوبهم فهم لا يعلمون   ( 93 ) . ( يعتذرون   إليكم إذا رجعتم إليهم قل لا تعتذروا لن نؤمن لكم قد نبأنا الله من   أخباركم وسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم   بما كنتم تعملون   ( 94 ) سيحلفون بالله لكم إذا انقلبتم إليهم لتعرضوا عنهم فأعرضوا عنهم إنهم رجس ومأواهم جهنم جزاء بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 95 ) يحلفون لكم لترضوا عنهم فإن ترضوا عنهم فإن الله لا يرضى عن القوم الفاسقين   ( 96 ) . 

 ( إنما السبيل   ) بالعقوبة ، ( على الذين يستأذنونك   ) في التخلف ( وهم أغنياء رضوا بأن يكونوا مع الخوالف   ) مع النساء والصبيان ، ( وطبع الله على قلوبهم فهم لا يعلمون   ) . 

  ( يعتذرون إليكم إذا رجعتم إليهم   ) يروى أن المنافقين الذين تخلفوا عن غزوة تبوك  كانوا بضعة وثمانين نفرا ، فلما رجع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جاءوا يعتذرون بالباطل . قال الله تعالى : ( قل لا تعتذروا لن نؤمن لكم   ) لن نصدقكم ، ( قد نبأنا الله من أخباركم   ) فيما سلف ، ( وسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله   ) في المستأنف أتتوبون من نفاقكم أم تقيمون عليه؟ ( ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ) . 

 ( سيحلفون بالله لكم إذا انقلبتم إليهم   ) إذا انصرفتم إليهم من غزوكم ، ( لتعرضوا عنهم   ) لتصفحوا عنهم ولا تؤنبوهم ، ( فأعرضوا عنهم   ) فدعوهم وما اختاروا لأنفسهم من النفاق ، ( إنهم رجس   ) نجس أي : إن عملهم قبيح ، ( ومأواهم   ) في الآخرة ، ( جهنم جزاء بما كانوا يكسبون   ) . 

 قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في جد بن قيس  ومعتب بن قشير  وأصحابهما وكانوا ثمانين رجلا من المنافقين . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين قدم المدينة    : " لا تجالسوهم ولا تكلموهم " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (204)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية85 إلى الاية 90*
*
*
*

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في عبد الله بن أبي حلف  للنبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم بالله الذي لا إله إلا هو لا يتخلف عنه بعدها ، وطلب   من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يرضى عنه ، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية ،   ونزل :   [ ص: 86 ]   ( يحلفون لكم لترضوا عنهم فإن ترضوا عنهم فإن الله لا يرضى عن القوم الفاسقين   ) . 
( الأعراب أشد كفرا ونفاقا وأجدر ألا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله على رسوله والله عليم حكيم   ( 97 ) ومن الأعراب من يتخذ ما ينفق مغرما ويتربص بكم الدوائر عليهم دائرة السوء والله سميع عليم   ( 98 ) ومن   الأعراب من يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ويتخذ ما ينفق قربات عند الله وصلوات   الرسول ألا إنها قربة لهم سيدخلهم الله في رحمته إن الله غفور رحيم   ( 99 ) . 

 ( الأعراب   ) أي : أهل البدو ، ( أشد كفرا ونفاقا   ) من أهل الحضر ، ( وأجدر   ) أخلق وأحرى ، ( ألا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله على رسوله   ) وذلك لبعدهم عن سماع القرآن ومعرفة السنن ، ( والله عليم ) بما في قلوب خلقه ( حكيم ) فيما فرض من فرائضه .

 ( ومن الأعراب من يتخذ ما ينفق مغرما   ) قال عطاء    : لا يرجو على إعطائه ثوابا ، ولا يخاف على إمساكه عقابا ، إنما ينفق خوفا أو رياء والمغرم التزام ما لا يلزم . ( ويتربص   ) وينتظر ( بكم الدوائر   ) يعني : صروف الزمان ، التي تأتي مرة بالخير ومرة بالشر . وقال يمان بن رئاب    : يعني ينقلب الزمان عليكم فيموت الرسول ويظهر المشركون ، ( عليهم دائرة السوء   ) عليهم يدور البلاء والحزن . ولا يرون في محمد  ودينه إلا ما يسوءهم . 

 وقرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو :      " دائرة السوء " هاهنا وفي سورة الفتح بضم السين ، معناه : الضر والبلاء   والمكروه . وقرأ الآخرون بفتح السين على المصدر . وقيل : بالفتح الردة   والفساد ، وبالضم الضر والمكروه . 

 ( والله سميع عليم   ) نزلت في أعراب أسد  وغطفان  وتميم    . ثم استثنى فقال : 

 ( ومن الأعراب من يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر   ) قال مجاهد    : هم بنو مقرن  من مزينة    . وقال الكلبي    : أسلم  وغفار  وجهينة    .   [ ص: 87 ] أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري  ، أنبأنا جدي عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزار  ، أنبأنا أبو بكر محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أنبأنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري  ، أنبأنا عبد الرزاق  ، حدثنا معمر  ، عن أيوب  ، عن ابن سيرين  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أسلم  وغفار  وشيء من جهينة  ومزينة  خير عند الله يوم القيامة من تميم  وأسد بن خزيمة وهوازن  وغطفان    " . 

 ( ويتخذ ما ينفق قربات عند الله   ) القربات جمع القربة ، أي : يطلب القربة إلى الله تعالى ، ( وصلوات الرسول   ) أي : دعاءه واستغفاره ، قال عطاء    : يرغبون في دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . ( ألا إنها قربة لهم   ) قرأ نافع  برواية ورش    " قربة " بضم الراء ، والباقون بسكونها . ( سيدخلهم الله في رحمته   ) في جنته ، ( إن الله غفور رحيم ) . 
( والسابقون  الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار والذين  اتبعوهم بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ورضوا  عنه وأعد لهم جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار  خالدين فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز العظيم   ( 100 ) . 

  ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار   ) الآية . قرأ يعقوب  بالرفع عطفا على قوله : " والسابقون " . 

 واختلفوا في السابقين الأولين ، قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وقتادة  ،  وابن سيرين  وجماعة : هم الذين صلوا إلى القبلتين . 

 وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح    : هم أهل بدر    . 

 وقال الشعبي    : هم الذين شهدوا بيعة الرضوان ، وكانت بيعة الرضوان بالحديبية    . 

 واختلفوا في أول من آمن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد امرأته خديجة  ، مع اتفاقهم على أنها أول من آمن برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . فقال بعضهم : أول من آمن وصلى  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه ، وهو قول جابر  ، وبه قال مجاهد   وابن إسحاق  ، أسلم وهو ابن عشر سنين . 

 وقال بعضهم : أول من آمن بعد خديجة  أبو بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه ، وهو قول ابن عباس   وإبراهيم النخعي   والشعبي    . 

 وقال بعضهم : أول من أسلم  زيد بن حارثة  ، وهو قول الزهري   وعروة بن الزبير    . 

 وكان إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي  يجمع بين هذه الأقوال فيقول : أول من أسلم من الرجال أبو بكر   [ ص: 88 ] رضي الله عنه ، ومن النساء خديجة  ، ومن الصبيان  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه ، ومن العبيد زيد بن حارثة    . 

 قال ابن إسحاق    : فلما أسلم أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه أظهر إسلامه ودعا إلى الله وإلى رسوله ، وكان رجلا محببا سهلا وكان أنسب قريش  وأعلمها   بما كان فيها ، وكان تاجرا ذا خلق ومعروف ، وكان رجال قومه يأتونه   ويألفونه لغير واحد من الأمر ؛ لعلمه وحسن مجالسته ، فجعل يدعو إلى الإسلام   من وثق به من قومه ، فأسلم على يديه - فيما بلغني - :  عثمان بن عفان  ،  والزبير بن العوام  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن عوف  ،  وسعد بن أبي وقاص  ،  وطلحة بن عبيد الله  ،   فجاء بهم إلى رسول صلى الله عليه وسلم حين استجابوا له فأسلموا وصلوا ،   فكان هؤلاء الثمانية النفر الذين سبقوا إلى الإسلام . ثم تتابع الناس في   الدخول في الإسلام ، أما السابقون من الأنصار :  فهم الذين بايعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة العقبة  ، وكانوا ستة في العقبة  الأولى ، وسبعين في الثانية ، والذين آمنوا حين قدم عليهم  مصعب بن عمير  يعلمهم القرآن ، فأسلم معه خلق كثير وجماعة من النساء والصبيان . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين   ) الذين هاجروا قومهم وعشيرتهم وفارقوا أوطانهم . ( والأنصار ) أي : ومن الأنصار  ، وهم الذين نصروا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أعدائه من أهل المدينة  وآووا أصحابه ، ( والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان   ) قيل : هم بقية المهاجرين  والأنصار  سوى السابقين الأولين . 

 وقيل : هم الذين سلكوا سبيلهم في الإيمان والهجرة أو النصرة إلى يوم القيامة . 

 وقال عطاء    : هم الذين يذكرون المهاجرين  والأنصار  بالترحم والدعاء . 

 وقال أبو صخر حميد بن زياد    : أتيت  محمد بن كعب القرظي  فقلت   له : ما قولك في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ فقال : جميع أصحاب   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجنة محسنهم ومسيئهم ، فقلت من أين تقول   هذا؟ فقال : يا هذا اقرأ قول الله تعالى : ( والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار   ) إلى أن قال : ( رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه   ) وقال : ( والذين اتبعوهم بإحسان   ) شرط في التابعين شريطة وهي أن يتبعوهم في أفعالهم الحسنة دون السيئة   . 

 قال أبو صخر    : فكأني لم أقرأ هذه الآية قط . 

 روينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لا تسبوا أصحابي فوالذي نفسي بيده لو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا   [ ص: 89 ] ما أدرك مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه " . 

ثم جمعهم الله عز وجل في الثواب فقال : ( رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه وأعد لهم جنات تجري تحتها الأنهار   ) قرأ ابن كثير    : ( من تحتها الأنهار ) ، وكذلك هو في مصاحف أهل مكة  ، ( خالدين فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز العظيم   ) . 
( وممن حولكم من الأعراب منافقون ومن أهل المدينة مردوا على النفاق لا تعلمهم نحن نعلمهم سنعذبهم مرتين ثم يردون إلى عذاب عظيم   ( 101 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وممن حولكم من الأعراب منافقون   ) وهم من مزينة  وجهينة  وأشجع  وأسلم  وغفار  ، كانت منازلهم حول المدينة  ، يقول : من هؤلاء الأعراب منافقون ، ( ومن أهل المدينة   ) أي : ومن أهل المدينة  من الأوس  والخزرج  قوم منافقون ، ( مردوا على النفاق     ) أي : مرنوا على النفاق ، يقال : تمرد فلان على ربه أي : عتا ، ومرد  على  معصيته ، أي : مرن وثبت عليها واعتادها . ومنه : المريد والمارد . قال  ابن إسحاق    : لجوا فيه وأبوا غيره . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : أقاموا عليه ولم يتوبوا . 

 ( لا تعلمهم   ) أنت يا محمد  ، ( نحن نعلمهم سنعذبهم مرتين   ) اختلفوا في هذين العذابين . 

 قال الكلبي   والسدي      : قام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خطيبا يوم الجمعة فقال : " اخرج يا فلان   فإنك منافق اخرج يا فلان . أخرج ناسا من المسجد وفضحهم ، فهذا هو العذاب   الأول . والثاني : عذاب القبر " . 

 وقال مجاهد    : الأول : القتل والسبي ، والثاني : عذاب القبر . وعنه رواية أخرى : عذبوا بالجوع مرتين . 

 وقال قتادة :  الدبيلة في الدنيا وعذاب القبر . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : الأولى المصائب في الأموال والأولاد في الدنيا ، والأخرى عذاب الآخرة . 

 وعن ابن عباس    : الأولى إقامة الحدود عليهم ، والأخرى عذاب القبر . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : هو ما يدخل عليهم من غيظ الإسلام ودخولهم فيه من غير حسبة ثم عذاب القبر . 

 وقيل : إحداهما ضرب الملائكة وجوههم وأدبارهم عند قبض أرواحهم ، والأخرى عذاب القبر . 

 وقيل : الأولى إحراق مسجدهم ، مسجد الضرار ، والأخرى إحراقهم بنار جهنم . ( ثم يردون إلى عذاب عظيم   ) أي : إلى عذاب جهنم يخلدون فيه . 
[ ص: 90 ]   ( وآخرون اعترفوا بذنوبهم خلطوا عملا صالحا وآخر سيئا عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم إن الله غفور رحيم   ( 102 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وآخرون ) أي : ومن أهل المدينة  ، أو : من الأعراب آخرون ، ولا يرجع هذا إلى المنافقين ، ( اعترفوا   ) أقروا ، ( بذنوبهم خلطوا عملا صالحا   ) وهو إقرارهم بذنوبهم وتوبتهم ( وآخر سيئا   ) أي : بعمل آخر سيئ ، وضع الواو موضع الباء ، كما يقال : خلطت الماء واللبن ، أي : باللبن . 

 والعمل السيئ : هو تخلفهم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 والعمل الصالح : هو ندامتهم وربطهم أنفسهم بالسواري وقيل : غزواتهم مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم إن الله غفور رحيم   ) نزلت هذه الآية في قوم تخلفوا عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة تبوك  ،   ثم ندموا على ذلك ، وقالوا : نكون في الظلال مع النساء ، ورسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه في الجهاد واللأواء! فلما قرب رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم من المدينة  قالوا  والله لنوثقن  أنفسنا بالسواري فلا نطلقها حتى يكون رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم هو  الذي يطلقها ، ويعذرنا ، فأوثقوا أنفسهم بسواري المسجد فلما  رجع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم مر بهم فرآهم فقال : من هؤلاء؟ فقالوا :  هؤلاء الذين  تخلفوا عنك فعاهدوا الله عز وجل أن لا يطلقوا أنفسهم حتى تكون  أنت تطلقهم  وترضى عنهم ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : وأنا أقسم  بالله لا  أطلقهم ولا أعذرهم حتى أومر بإطلاقهم ، رغبوا عني وتخلفوا عن  الغزو مع  المسلمين! فأنزل الله هذه الآية فأرسل إليهم رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم  فأطلقهم وعذرهم ، فلما أطلقوا قالوا : يا رسول الله هذه أموالنا  التي  خلفتنا عنك فتصدق بها وطهرنا واستغفر لنا فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم : " ما أمرت أن آخذ من أموالكم شيئا " ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( خذ من أموالهم صدقة   ) الآية . 

 واختلفوا في أعداد هؤلاء التائبين ، فروي عن علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : كانوا عشرة منهم أبو لبابة    . وروى عطية  عنه : أنهم كانوا خمسة أحدهم أبو لبابة    . وقال سعيد بن جبير  وزيد بن أسلم    : كانوا ثمانية . وقال الضحاك  وقتادة    : كانوا سبعة .  وقالوا جميعا : أحدهم أبو لبابة    .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (205)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية91 إلى الاية 96*
*

*
*وقال قوم : نزلت في أبي لبابة  خاصة . واختلفوا في ذنبه ، قال مجاهد :  نزلت في أبي لبابة  حين قال لقريظة    : إن نزلتم على حكمه فهو الذبح وأشار إلى حلقه .   [ ص: 91 ] وقال الزهري    : نزلت في تخلفه عن غزوة تبوك  فربط   نفسه بسارية ، وقال : والله لا أحل نفسي ولا أذوق طعاما ولا شرابا ، حتى   أموت أو يتوب الله علي! فمكث سبعة أيام لا يذوق طعاما ولا شرابا حتى خر   مغشيا عليه ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ، فقيل له : قد تيب عليك! ، فقال :   والله لا أحل نفسي حتى يكون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي يحلني ،   فجاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فحله بيده ، ثم قال أبو لبابة      : يا رسول الله إن من توبتي أن أهجر دار قومي التي أصبت فيها الذنب ،  وأن  أنخلع من مالي كله صدقة إلى الله وإلى رسوله ، قال : يجزيك يا أبا لبابة  الثلث . 

 قالوا جميعا : فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلث أموالهم ، وترك الثلثين ، لأن الله تعالى قال : ( خذ من أموالهم   ) ولم يقل : خذ أموالهم . قال الحسن  وقتادة    : هؤلاء سوى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا . 
( خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها وصل عليهم إن صلاتك سكن لهم والله سميع عليم   ( 103 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم   ) بها من ذنوبهم ، ( وتزكيهم بها   ) أي : ترفعهم من منازل المنافقين إلى منازل المخلصين . وقيل : تنمي أموالهم ( وصل عليهم   ) أي : ادع لهم واستغفر لهم . وقيل : هو قول الساعي للمصدق إذا أخذ الصدقة منه : آجرك الله فيما أعطيت وبارك لك فيما أبقيت . والصلاة في اللغة   : الدعاء . ( إن صلاتك   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي :      " صلاتك " على التوحيد ؛ ونصب التاء هاهنا وفي سورة هود " أصلاتك " وفي   سورة المؤمنين " على صلاتهم " كلهن على التوحيد وافقهما حفص هاهنا وفي  سورة  هود . وقرأ الآخرون بالجمع فيهن ويكسرون التاء هاهنا . 

 ( سكن لهم   ) أي : إن دعاءك رحمة لهم . قاله ابن عباس    . وقيل : طمأنينة لهم ، وسكون لهم ، أن الله عز وجل قد قبل منهم . وقال أبو عبيدة    : تثبيت لقلوبهم . ( والله سميع عليم ) . 

 واختلفوا في وجوب الدعاء على الإمام عند أخذ الصدقة     : قال بعضهم : يجب . وقال بعضهم : يستحب . وقال بعضهم : يجب في صدقة   الفرض ويستحب في صدقة التطوع . وقيل : يجب على الإمام ، ويستحب للفقير أن   يدعو للمعطي . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  آدم بن أبي إياس  ، حدثنا شعبة  عن عمرو بن مرة  قال : سمعت عبد الله بن أبي أوفى    - وكان من أصحاب الشجرة - قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أتاه قومه بصدقة قال : " اللهم صل عليهم " ، فأتاه أبي بصدقته فقال : " اللهم صل على آل أبي أوفى    "   .   [ ص: 92 ] وقال ابن كيسان    : ليس هذا في صدقة الفرض إنما هو في صدقة كفارة اليمين . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هي صدقة  الفرض ، فلما نزلت  توبة هؤلاء قال الذين لم يتوبوا من المتخلفين : هؤلاء  كانوا معنا بالأمس  لا يكلمون ولا يجالسون ، فما لهم؟ 
( ألم يعلموا أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويأخذ الصدقات وأن الله هو التواب الرحيم   ( 104 ) وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ( 105 ) وآخرون مرجون لأمر الله إما يعذبهم وإما يتوب عليهم والله عليم حكيم   ( 106 ) . 

 فقال تعالى : ( ألم يعلموا أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويأخذ الصدقات   ) أي : يقبلها ، ( وأن الله هو التواب الرحيم   ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، حدثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم  ، أنبأنا الربيع بن سليمان  ، أنبأنا  الشافعي  ، أنبأنا سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن ابن عجلان  ، عن  سعيد بن يسار  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه . قال : سمعت أبا القاسم صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " والذي نفسي بيده ما من عبد يتصدق بصدقة من كسب طيب ،   ولا يقبل الله إلا طيبا ولا يصعد إلى السماء إلا طيب إلا كأنما يضعها في   يد الرحمن عز وجل فيربيها له كما يربي أحدكم فلوه ، حتى إن اللقمة لتأتي   يوم القيامة وإنها لمثل الجبل العظيم ، ثم قرأ : ( أن الله هو يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويأخذ الصدقات   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون وستردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ) قال مجاهد      : هذا وعيد لهم . قيل : رؤية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بإعلام الله  تعالى  إياه ، ورؤية المؤمنين بإيقاع المحبة في قلوبهم لأهل الصلاح ،  والبغضة  لأهل الفساد . 

قوله تعالى : ( وآخرون مرجون لأمر الله إما يعذبهم وإما يتوب عليهم والله عليم حكيم   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والكوفة  غير أبي بكر      : " مرجون " بغير همز ، والآخرون : بالهمز ، والإرجاء : التأخير ، مرجون  :  مؤخرون . لأمر الله : لحكم الله عز وجل فيهم ، وهم الثلاثة الذين تأتي   قصتهم من بعد :  كعب بن مالك  ،   [ ص: 93 ] وهلال بن أمية  ، ومرارة بن الربيع  ، لم يبالغوا في التوبة والاعتذار كما فعل أبو لبابة  ،   فوقفهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسين ليلة ونهى الناس عن مكالمتهم   ومخالطتهم ، حتى شقهم القلق وضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت ، وكانوا من أهل بدر  فجعل   أناس يقولون : هلكوا ، وآخرون يقولون : عسى الله أن يغفر لهم ، فصاروا   مرجئين لأمر الله لا يدرون أيعذبهم أم يرحمهم ، حتى نزلت توبتهم بعد خمسين   ليلة .
( والذين اتخذوا مسجدا ضرارا وكفرا وتفريقا بين المؤمنين وإرصادا لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل وليحلفن إن أردنا إلا الحسنى والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون   ( 107 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( والذين اتخذوا   ) قرأ : أهل المدينة  والشام    " الذين " بلا واو ، وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم ، وقرأ الآخرون : " والذين " بالواو . ( مسجدا ضرارا   ) نزلت هذه الآية في جماعة من المنافقين ، بنوا مسجدا يضارون به مسجد قباء  ، وكانوا اثني عشر رجلا من أهل النفاق : وديعة بن ثابت  ، وجذام بن خالد  ، ومن داره أخرج هذا المسجد ، وثعلبة بن حاطب  ، وجارية بن عامر  ، وابناه مجمع  وزيد  ، ومعتب بن قشير  ، وعباد بن حنيف  أخو سهل بن حنيف  ، وأبو حبيبة بن الأزعر  ، ونبتل بن الحارث  ، وبجاد بن عثمان  ، ورجل يقال له : بحزج ، بنوا هذا المسجد ضرارا ، يعني : مضارة للمؤمنين ، ( وكفرا ) بالله ورسوله ، ( وتفريقا بين المؤمنين   ) ؛ لأنهم كانوا جميعا يصلون في مسجد قباء  ، فبنوا مسجد الضرار  ، ليصلي فيه بعضهم ، فيؤدي ذلك إلى الاختلاف وافتراق الكلمة ، وكان يصلي بهم مجمع بن جارية    . 

 فلما فرغوا من بنائه أتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يتجهز إلى تبوك  فقالوا   : يا رسول الله إنا قد بنينا مسجدا لذي العلة والحاجة ، والليلة المطيرة   والليلة الشاتية ، وإنا نحب أن تأتينا وتصلي بنا فيه وتدعو لنا بالبركة ،   فقال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني على جناح سفر ، ولو قدمنا   إن شاء الله أتيناكم فصلينا لكم فيه " .   [ ص: 94 ]   ( وإرصادا لمن حارب الله ورسوله من قبل   ) أي : انتظارا وإعدادا لمن حارب الله ورسوله . يقال : أرصدت له : إذا أعددت له . وهو أبو عامر الراهب  وكان أبو عامر  هذا رجلا منهم ، وهو أبو حنظلة  غسيل الملائكة ، وكان قد ترهب في الجاهلية وتنصر ولبس المسوح ، فلما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة  قال له أبو عامر    : ما هذا الذي جئت به؟ قال : جئت بالحنيفية دين إبراهيم  ، قال أبو عامر      : فإنا عليها ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنك لست عليها " ،  قال  : بلى ولكنك أدخلت في الحنيفية ما ليس منها ، فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم : " ما فعلت ولكني جئت بها بيضاء نقية " ، فقال أبو عامر    : أمات الله الكاذب منا طريدا وحيدا غريبا ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " آمين " . وسماه أبا عامر  الفاسق . 

 فلما كان يوم أحد  قال أبو عامر  لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا أجد قوما يقاتلونك إلا قاتلتك معهم ، فلم يزل يقاتله إلى يوم حنين ،  فلما انهزمت هوازن  يئس وخرج هاربا إلى الشام  فأرسل إلى المنافقين أن استعدوا بما استطعتم من قوة ومن سلاح ، وابنوا لي مسجدا فإني ذاهب إلى قيصر  ملك الروم  فآت بجند من الروم  ، فأخرج محمدا  وأصحابه ، فبنوا مسجد الضرار  إلى جنب مسجد قباء  ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وإرصادا لمن حارب الله ورسوله   ) وهو أبو عامر الفاسق  ، ليصلي فيه إذا رجع من الشام .  

 قوله : ( من قبل ) يرجع إلى أبي عامر  يعني حارب الله ورسوله من قبل أي : من قبل بناء مسجد الضرار    . 

 ( وليحلفن إن أردنا   ) ما أردنا ببنائه ، ( إلا الحسنى   ) إلا الفعلة الحسنى وهو الرفق بالمسلمين والتوسعة على أهل الضعف والعجز عن المسير إلى مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( والله يشهد إنهم لكاذبون   ) في قيلهم وحلفهم . روي لما انصرف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من تبوك  ونزل بذي أوان  موضع قريب من المدينة  أتوه فسألوه إتيان مسجدهم فدعا بقميصه ليلبسه ويأتيهم ، فنزل عليه القرآن وأخبره الله تعالى خبر مسجد الضرار  وما هموا به ، فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مالك بن الدخشم  ،  ومعن بن عدي  ، وعامر بن السكن  ، ووحشيا  قاتل حمزة  ، وقال لهم : انطلقوا إلى هذا المسجد الظالم أهله فاهدموه واحرقوه ، فخرجوا سريعا حتى أتوا بني سالم بن عوف  ، وهم رهط مالك بن الدخشم  ، فقال مالك      : أنظروني حتى أخرج إليكم بنار من أهلي ، فدخل أهله فأخذ سعفا من النخل   فأشعل فيه نارا ، ثم خرجوا يشتدون ، حتى دخلوا المسجد وفيه أهله ، فحرقوه   وهدموه ، وتفرق عنه أهله ، وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يتخذ ذلك   كناسة تلقى فيه الجيف والنتن والقمامة . ومات أبو عامر الراهب  بالشام  وحيدا فريدا غريبا .   [ ص: 95 ] وروي أن بني عمرو بن عوف  ، الذين بنوا مسجد قباء ،  أتوا  عمر بن الخطاب  في خلافته ليأذن لمجمع بن حارثة  فيؤمهم في مسجدهم ، فقال : لا ولا نعمة عين ، أليس بإمام مسجد الضرار؟  فقال له مجمع :  يا   أمير المؤمنين : لا تعجل علي ، فوالله لقد صليت فيه وإني لا أعلم ما   أضمروا عليه ، ولو علمت ما صليت معهم فيه ، كنت غلاما قارئا للقرآن ،   وكانوا شيوخا لا يقرؤون القرآن فصليت ولا أحسب إلا أنهم يتقربون إلى الله   تعالى ، ولم أعلم ما في أنفسهم ، فعذره عمر  وصدقه وأمره بالصلاة في مسجد قباء    . 

 وقال عطاء    : لما فتح الله على عمر  الأمصار أمر المسلمين أن يبنوا المساجد ، وأمرهم أن لا يبنوا في مدينتهم مسجدين يضار أحدهما صاحبه . 
( لا تقم فيه أبدا لمسجد أسس على التقوى من أول يوم أحق أن تقوم فيه فيه رجال يحبون أن يتطهروا والله يحب المطهرين   ( 108 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( لا تقم فيه أبدا   ) قال ابن عباس    : " لا تصل فيه " منع الله تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يصلي في مسجد الضرار    . ( لمسجد أسس على التقوى   ) اللام لام الابتداء . وقيل : لام القسم ، تقديره : والله لمسجد أسس ، أي : بني أصله على التقوى ، ( من أول يوم   ) أي : من أول يوم بني ووضع أساسه ، ( أحق أن تقوم فيه   ) مصليا . 

 واختلفوا في المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى   : فقال ابن عمر  ،  وزيد بن ثابت  ،  وأبو سعيد الخدري    : هو مسجد المدينة ،  مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والدليل عليه : 

 ما أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد  ، عن حميد الخراط  قال : سمعت أبا سلمة عبد الرحمن  قال : مر بي عبد الرحمن بن أبي سعيد  ،   قال : فقلت له : كيف سمعت أباك يذكر في المسجد الذي أسس على التقوى؟ فقال  :  قال أبي : دخلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بيت بعض نسائه  فقلت :  يا رسول الله أي المسجدين الذي أسس على التقوى؟ قال : فأخذ كفا من  الحصباء  فضرب به الأرض ، ثم قال : هو مسجدكم هذا ، مسجد المدينة  ، قال : فقلت : أشهد أني سمعت أباك هكذا يذكره   . 

 وأخبرنا أبو الحسن الشيرزي  أنبأنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أنبأنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أنبأنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  عن خبيب بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن حفص بن عاصم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ما بين بيتي ومنبري روضة من رياض الجنة ، ومنبري على حوضي   " .   [ ص: 96 ] وذهب قوم إلى أنه مسجد قباء  ، وهو رواية عطية  عن ابن عباس  ، وهو قول عروة بن الزبير   وسعيد بن جبير  وقتادة :  

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن مسلم  ، عن  عبد الله بن دينار  ، عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يأتي مسجد قباء  كل سبت ماشيا وراكبا ، وكان عبد الله بن عمر  يفعله . 

 وزاد نافع  عن ابن عمر  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيصلي فيه ركعتين . 

قوله تعالى : ( فيه رجال يحبون أن يتطهروا   ) من الأحداث والجنابات والنجاسات . وقال عطاء :  كانوا يستنجون بالماء ولا ينامون بالليل على الجنابة . 

 أخبرنا أبو طاهر عمر بن عبد العزيز القاشاني  ، أنبأنا أبو عمر القاسم بن جعفر بن عبد الواحد الهاشمي  ، أنبأنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد بن عمرو اللؤلؤي ،  حدثنا  أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث السجستاني  ، أخبرنا محمد بن العلاء  ، حدثنا معاوية بن هشام  ، عن يونس بن الحارث  ، عن إبراهيم بن أبي ميمونة  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " نزلت هذه الآية في أهل قباء    " : ( فيه رجال يحبون أن يتطهروا   ) قال : " كانوا يستنجون بالماء فنزلت فيهم هذه الآية " . ( والله يحب المطهرين   ) أي المتطهرين .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (206)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية97 إلى الاية 102*
*
*
*
( أفمن أسس بنيانه على تقوى من الله ورضوان خير أم من أسس بنيانه على شفا جرف هار فانهار به في نار جهنم والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ( 109 ) . 

  ( أفمن أسس بنيانه   ) قرأ نافع  وابن عامر      " أسس " بضم الهمزة وكسر السين ، " بنيانه " برفع النون فيهما جميعا على   غير تسمية الفاعل . وقرأ الآخرون " أسس " فتح الهمزة والسين ، " بنيانه "  :  بنصب النون ،   [ ص: 97 ] على تسمية الفاعل . ( على تقوى من الله ورضوان خير   ) أي : على طلب التقوى ورضا الله تعالى خير ( أم من أسس بنيانه على شفا   ) على شفير ، ( جرف   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  وحمزة  وأبو بكر    " جرف " ساكنة الراء ، وقرأ الباقون بضم الراء وهما لغتان ، وهي البئر التي لم تطو . قال أبو عبيدة    : هو الهوة وما يجرفه السيل من الأودية فينجرف بالماء فيبقى واهيا ، ( هار     ) أي : هائر وهو الساقط يقال : هار يهور فهو هائر ، ثم يقلب فيقال : هار   مثل شاك وشائك وعاق وعائق . وقيل : هو من يهار : إذا انهدم ، ومعناه :   الساقط الذي يتداعى بعضه في إثر بعض ، كما ينهار الرمل والشيء الرخو . ( فانهار به   ) أي : سقط بالباني ( في نار جهنم   ) يريد بناء هذا المسجد الضرار كالبناء على شفير جهنم فيهور بأهلها فيها . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يريد صيرهم النفاق إلى النار . 

 ( والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) قال قتادة    : والله ما تناهى أن وقع في النار ، وذكر لنا أنه حفرت بقعة فيه ، فرئي الدخان يخرج منها . وقال  جابر بن عبد الله    : رأيت الدخان يخرج من مسجد الضرار   . 
( لا يزال بنيانهم الذي بنوا ريبة في قلوبهم إلا أن تقطع قلوبهم والله عليم حكيم   ( 110 ) إن   الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة يقاتلون في سبيل   الله فيقتلون ويقتلون وعدا عليه حقا في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن ومن أوفى   بعهده من الله فاستبشروا ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ( 111 ) . 

 ( لا يزال بنيانهم الذي بنوا ريبة   ) أي : شكا ونفاقا ، ( في قلوبهم   ) يحسبون أنهم كانوا في بنيانه محسنين كما حبب العجل إلى قوم موسى    . قاله ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . وقال الكلبي    : حسرة وندامة لأنهم ندموا على بنائه . وقال  السدي    : لا يزال هدم بنائهم ريبة وحزازة وغيظا في قلوبهم . 

 ( إلا أن تقطع قلوبهم   ) أي : تتصدع قلوبهم فيموتوا . قرأ ابن عامر  ، وأبو جعفر  ، وحمزة  ، وحفص    : " تقطع " بفتح التاء أي : تتقطع . والآخرون بضمها . وقرأ يعقوب  وحده : " إلى أن " خفيف ، على الغاية ، " تقطع " بضم التاء ، خفيف ، من القطع يدل عليه تفسير الضحاك  وقتادة    : لا يزالون في شك منه إلى أن   [ ص: 98 ] يموتوا فيستيقنوا . ( والله عليم حكيم   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم   ) الآية . قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي :  لما بايعت الأنصار  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة العقبة  بمكة  وهم سبعون نفسا ، قال عبد الله بن رواحة    : يا رسول الله اشترط لربك ولنفسك ما شئت . 

 فقال : أشترط لربي عز وجل : أن تعبدوه ولا تشركوا به شيئا ، وأشترط لنفسي ، أن تمنعوني مما تمنعون منه أنفسكم وأموالكم . 

 قالوا : فإذا فعلنا ذلك فما لنا؟ 

 قال : الجنة ، قالوا : ربح البيع لا نقيل ولا نستقيل فنزلت : ( إن الله اشترى من المؤمنين أنفسهم وأموالهم بأن لهم الجنة   ) . 

وقرأ الأعمش    : " بالجنة " . 

 ( يقاتلون في سبيل الله فيقتلون ويقتلون   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " فيقتلون " بتقديم المفعول على الفاعل بمعنى يقتل بعضهم بعضا ، ويقتل الباقون . وقرأ الآخرون بتقديم الفاعل . ( وعدا عليه حقا   ) أي : ثواب الجنة لهم وعد وحق ( في التوراة والإنجيل والقرآن     ) يعني أن الله عز وجل وعدهم هذا الوعد ، وبينه في هذه الكتب . وقيل :   فيه دليل على أن أهل الملل كلهم أمروا بالجهاد على ثواب الجنة ، ثم هنأهم   فقال : ( ومن أوفى بعهده من الله فاستبشروا   ) فافرحوا ( ببيعكم الذي بايعتم به وذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ) قال عمر  رضي الله عنه : إن الله عز وجل بايعك وجعل الصفقتين لك . 

 وقال قتادة    : ثامنهم الله عز وجل فأغلى لهم . 

 وقال الحسن    : اسمعوا إلى بيعة ربيحة بايع الله بها كل مؤمن . وعنه أنه قال : إن الله أعطاك الدنيا فاشتر الجنة ببعضها . 

 ثم وصفهم فقال : ( التائبون ) قال الفراء    : استؤنفت بالرفع لتمام الآية وانقطاع الكلام . وقال   [ ص: 99 ] الزجاج      : التائبون رفع للابتداء ، وخبره مضمر . المعنى : التائبون - إلى آخر   الآية - لهم الجنة أيضا . أي : من لم يجاهد غير معاند ولا قاصد لترك الجهاد   ، لأن بعض المسلمين يجزي عن بعض في الجهاد ، فمن كانت هذه صفته فله الجنة   أيضا ، وهذا أحسن ، فكأنه وعد الجنة لجميع المؤمنين ، كما قال : " وكلا وعد الله الحسنى   ( النساء - 95 ) ، فمن جعله تابعا للأول كان الوعد بالجنة خاصا للمجاهدين الموصوفين بهذه الصفة . 
( التائبون العابدون الحامدون السائحون الراكعون الساجدون الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر والحافظون لحدود الله وبشر المؤمنين   ( 112 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( التائبون   ) أي : الذين تابوا من الشرك وبرئوا من النفاق ، ( العابدون   ) المطيعون الذين أخلصوا العبادة لله عز وجل ( الحامدون   ) الذين يحمدون الله على كل حال في السراء والضراء . 

 وروينا عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " أول من يدعى إلى الجنة يوم القيامة الذين يحمدون الله في السراء والضراء "   . ( السائحون   ) قال ابن مسعود   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : هم الصائمون . 

 وقال سفيان بن عيينة    : إنما سمي الصائم سائحا لتركه اللذات كلها من المطعم والمشرب والنكاح . 

 وقال عطاء    : السائحون الغزاة المجاهدون في سبيل الله . روي عن عثمان بن مظعون  ، رضي الله عنه ، أنه قال : يا رسول الله ائذن لي في السياحة ، فقال : " إن سياحة أمتي الجهاد في سبيل الله "   . 

 وقال عكرمة    : السائحون هم طلبة العلم . 

 ( الراكعون الساجدون   ) يعني : المصلين ، ( الآمرون بالمعروف   ) بالإيمان ، ( والناهون عن المنكر   ) عن الشرك . وقيل : المعروف : السنة ، والمنكر : البدعة . ( والحافظون لحدود الله   ) القائمون بأوامر الله . وقال الحسن    : أهل الوفاء ببيعة الله . ( وبشر المؤمنين   ) 
[ ص: 100 ]   ( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم   ( 113 ) . 

  ( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين   ) اختلفوا في سبب نزول هذه الآية . 

 قال قوم : سبب نزولها : ما أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أنبأنا شعيب  ، عن الزهري  ، حدثني  سعيد بن المسيب  عن أبيه . قال : لما حضرت أبا طالب  الوفاة جاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فوجد عنده أبا جهل  ، وعبد الله بن أبي أمية بن المغيرة    : فقال : أي عم قل لا إله إلا الله كلمة أحاج لك بها عند الله . فقال أبو جهل  وعبد الله بن أبي أمية    : أترغب عن ملة عبد المطلب؟  فلم يزل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعرضها عليه ويعيدان بتلك المقالة ، حتى قال أبو طالب  آخر ما كلمهم : على ملة عبد المطلب ،  وأبى أن يقول : لا إله إلا الله ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : والله لأستغفرن لك ما لم أنه عنك ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم   ) وأنزل في أبي طالب    : إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أنبأنا محمد بن عيسى  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثني محمد بن حاتم بن ميمون  ، حدثنا يحيى بن سعيد ،  حدثنا يزيد بن كيسان ،  حدثني أبو حازم الأشجعي  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله لعمه : " قل لا إله إلا الله أشهد لك بها يوم القيامة " فقال : لولا أن تعيرني قريش  ، فيقولون : إنما حمله على ذلك الجزع ، لأقررت بها عينك . فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء   ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  حدثني الليث  حدثني يزيد بن الهاد  عن عبد الله بن خباب  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه أنه   سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وذكر عنده عمه فقال : " لعله تنفعه  شفاعتي  يوم القيامة ، فيجعل في ضحضاح من النار يبلغ كعبيه يغلي منه دماغه "    .   [ ص: 101 ] وقال  أبو هريرة  وبريدة :  لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة أتى قبر أمه آمنة فوقف عليه حتى حميت الشمس رجاء أن يؤذن له فيستغفر لها فنزلت : ( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين   ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، حدثنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، أنبأنا محمد بن عبيد  ، عن يزيد بن كيسان  ، عن أبي حازم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : زار   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبر أمه فبكى وأبكى من حوله فقال : " استأذنت   ربي عز وجل في أن أستغفر لها فلم يؤذن لي واستأذنته في أن أزور قبرها فأذن   لي فزوروا القبور ، فإنها تذكر الموت "   .
( وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه إن إبراهيم لأواه حليم   ( 114 ) . 

 قال قتادة  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " :   " لأستغفرن لأبي . كما استغفر إبراهيم  لأبيه " فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية : ( ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين ولو كانوا أولي قربى من بعد ما تبين لهم أنهم أصحاب الجحيم   )   . 

 وقال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه : لما أنزل الله عز وجل خبرا عن إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، قال لأبيه : " سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي   " سمعت رجلا يستغفر لوالديه وهما مشركان ، فقلت له : تستغفر لهما وهما مشركان؟ فقال : أولم يستغفر إبراهيم  لأبيه؟ فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكرت ذلك له فأنزل الله عز وجل : " قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم ، إلى قوله : " إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك   " ( الممتحنة - 4 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وما كان استغفار إبراهيم لأبيه إلا عن موعدة وعدها إياه   ) قال بعضهم : الهاء في إياه عائدة إلى إبراهيم  عليه السلام . والوعد كان من أبيه ، وذلك أن أباه كان وعده أن يسلم ، فقال له إبراهيم    : سأستغفر لك ربي يعني إذا أسلمت . 

 وقال بعضهم : الهاء راجعة إلى الأب ، وذلك أن إبراهيم  وعد أباه أن يستغفر له رجاء إسلامه . وهو قوله : " سأستغفر لك ربي " . يدل عليه قراءة الحسن    : " وعدها أباه " بالباء الموحدة .   [ ص: 102 ] والدليل على أن الوعد من إبراهيم ،  وكان الاستغفار في حال شرك الأب ، قوله تعالى : " قد كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم   " ، إلى أن قال : " إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك   " ( الممتحنة - 4 ) فصرح أن إبراهيم  ليس بقدوة في هذا الاستغفار ، وإنما استغفر له وهو مشرك لمكان الوعد رجاء أن يسلم . 

 ( فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله   ) لموته على الكفر ، ( تبرأ منه   ) وقيل : فلما تبين له في الآخرة أنه عدو لله تبرأ منه أي : يتبرأ منه وذلك ما : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله  ، حدثني أخي عبد الحميد عن ابن أبي ذئب  ، عن سعيد المقبري  ، عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يلقى إبراهيم  أباه آزر يوم القيامة ، وعلى وجه آزر قترة وغبرة ، فيقول له إبراهيم    : ألم أقل لك لا تعصني؟! فيقول له أبوه : فاليوم لا أعصيك ، فيقول إبراهيم  عليه   السلام : يا رب إنك وعدتني أن لا تخزيني يوم يبعثون ، فأي خزي أخزى من  أبي  الأبعد؟ فيقول الله تعالى : إني حرمت الجنة على الكافرين . ثم يقال يا  إبراهيم    : ما تحت رجليك؟ فينظر فإذا هو بذبح ملتطخ فيؤخذ بقوائمه فيلقى في النار " وفي رواية : يتبرأ منه يومئذ   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (207)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية103 إلى الاية 108*
*

*
*قوله تعالى : ( إن إبراهيم لأواه حليم   ) اختلفوا في معنى الأواه جاء في الحديث :   " إن الأواه الخاشع المتضرع "   . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : الأواه الدعاء . 

 وعن ابن عباس  قال : هو المؤمن التواب . 

 وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : الأواه الرحيم بعباد الله . 

 وقال مجاهد    : الأواه الموقن . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هو المستيقن بلغة الحبشة . 

 وقال كعب الأحبار    : هو الذي يكثر التأوه ، وكان إبراهيم  عليه السلام يكثر أن يقول : آه من النار ، قبل أن لا ينفع آه . 

 وقيل : هو الذي يتأوه من الذنوب . 

 [ ص: 103 ] وقال عقبة بن عامر    : الأواه الكثير الذكر لله تعالى . 

 وعن سعيد بن جبير  قال : الأواه المسبح . وروي عنه : الأواه : المعلم للخير . 

 وقال  النخعي    : هو الفقيه . 

 وقال عطاء    : هو الراجع عن كل ما يكره الله . وقال أيضا : هو الخائف من النار . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة :  هو المتأوه شفقا وفرقا المتضرع يقينا . يريد أن يكون تضرعه يقينا ولزوما للطاعة . 

 قال الزجاج    : قد انتظم في قول أبي عبيدة  أكثر ما قيل في الأواه . 

 وأصله : من التأوه وهو أن يسمع للصدر صوت من تنفس الصعداء ، والفعل منه   أوه وتأوه ، والحليم الصفوح عمن سبه أو ناله بالمكروه ، كما قال لأبيه ،   عند وعيده ، وقوله : " لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك واهجرني مليا قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي   " [ مريم - 46 ] . 

 وعن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : الحليم السيد 
( وما كان الله ليضل قوما بعد إذ هداهم حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون إن الله بكل شيء عليم   ( . 

قوله تعالى : " وما كان الله ليضل قوما بعد إذ هداهم   " الآية . معناه : ما كان الله ليحكم ( حتى يبين لهم ما يتقون     ) عليكم بالضلالة بترك الأوامر باستغفاركم للمشركين ، يريد حتى يتقدم   إليكم بالنهي ، فإذا تبين ولم تأخذوا به فعند ذلك تستحقون الضلال . 

 قال مجاهد    : بيان الله للمؤمنين في ترك الاستغفار للمشركين خاصة ، وبيانه لهم في معصيته وطاعته عامة ، فافعلوا أو ذروا . 

 وقال الضحاك    : ما كان الله ليعذب قوما حتى يبين لهم ما يأتون وما يذرون . 

 وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : هذا في المنسوخ وذلك أن قوما قدموا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلموا ، ولم تكن الخمر حراما ، ولا القبلة مصروفة إلى الكعبة  ، فرجعوا إلى قومهم وهم على ذلك ثم حرمت الخمر وصرفت القبلة ، ولا علم لهم بذلك ، ثم قدموا بعد ذلك المدينة  فوجدوا الخمر قد حرمت والقبلة قد صرفت ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله قد كنت على دين ونحن على غيره فنحن ضلال؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وما كان الله ليضل قوما بعد إذ هداهم   ) يعني : ما كان الله ليبطل عمل قوم قد علموا بالمنسوخ حتى يتبين لهم الناسخ . ( إن الله بكل شيء عليم   ) . 
( إن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض يحيي ويميت وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير   ( 116 ) لقد   تاب الله على النبي والمهاجرين والأنصار الذين اتبعوه في ساعة العسرة من   بعد ما كاد يزيغ قلوب فريق منهم ثم تاب عليهم إنه بهم رءوف رحيم   ( 117 ) . 

 ثم عظم نفسه فقال :   [ ص: 104 ]   ( إن الله له ملك السماوات والأرض   ) يحكم بما يشاء ، ( يحيي ويميت وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير   ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( لقد تاب الله على النبي   ) الآية   ، تاب الله أي : تجاوز وصفح . ومعنى توبته على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   بإذنه للمنافقين بالتخلف عنه . وقيل : افتتح الكلام به لأنه كان سبب  توبتهم  ، فذكره معهم ، كقوله تعالى : " فأن لله خمسه وللرسول   " ( الأنفال - 41 ) ، ونحوه . ( والمهاجرين والأنصار الذين اتبعوه في ساعة العسرة   ) أي : في وقت العسرة ، ولم يرد ساعة بعينها ، وكانت غزوة تبوك  تسمى غزوة العسرة ، والجيش يسمى جيش العسرة . والعسرة الشدة ، وكانت عليهم غزوة عسرة في الظهر والزاد والماء . 

قال الحسن     : كان العشرة منهم يخرجون على  بعير واحد يعتقبونه ، يركب الرجل ساعة ، ثم  ينزل فيركب صاحبه كذلك ، وكان  زادهم التمر المسوس والشعير المتغير ، وكان  النفر منهم يخرجون ، ما معهم  إلا التمرات بينهم ، فإذا بلغ الجوع من أحدهما  أخذ التمرة فلاكها حتى يجد  طعمها ثم يعطيها صاحبه فيمصها ، ثم يشرب عليها  جرعة من ماء كذلك حتى يأتي  على آخرهم ، ولا يبقى من التمرة إلا النواة ،  فمضوا مع رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم إلى تبوك  على صدقهم ويقينهم   . 

 وقال  عمر بن الخطاب    : خرجنا مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تبوك  في قيظ شديد فنزلنا   منزلا أصابنا فيه عطش حتى ظننا أن رقابنا ستنقطع ، وحتى إن كان الرجل   ليذهب فيلتمس الماء فلا يرجع حتى نظن أن رقبته ستنقطع ، وحتى إن الرجل   لينحر بعيره فيعصر فرثه فيشربه ويجعل ما بقي على كبده ، فقال أبو بكر الصديق      : يا رسول الله إن الله قد عودك في الدعاء خيرا فادع الله لنا . قال : "   أتحب ذلك؟ " قال : نعم ، فرفع يديه فلم يرجعهما حتى قالت السماء فأظلت ثم   سكبت ، فملئوا ما معهم ، ثم ذهبنا ننظر فلم نجدها جازت العسكر   . ( من بعد ما كاد يزيغ   ) قرأ حمزة  وحفص :    " يزيغ " بالياء لقوله : " كاد "   [ ص: 105 ] ولم يقل : كادت . وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء . والزيغ : الميل ، أي : من بعد ما كاد تميل ، ( قلوب فريق منهم   ) أي : قلوب بعضهم ، ولم يرد الميل عن الدين ، بل أراد الميل إلى التخلف والانصراف للشدة التي عليهم . قال الكلبي    : هم ناس بالتخلف ثم لحقوه . 

 ( ثم تاب عليهم   ) فإن قيل : كيف أعاد ذكر التوبة وقد قال في أول الآية : ( لقد تاب الله على النبي   ) ؟ 

 قيل : ذكر التوبة في أول الآية قبل ذكر الذنب ، وهو محض الفضل من الله عز   وجل ، فلما ذكر الذنب أعاد ذكر التوبة ، والمراد منه قبولها . 

 ( إنه بهم رءوف رحيم   ) قال ابن عباس    : من تاب الله عليه لم يعذبه أبدا . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وعلى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا   ) أي خلفوا عن غزوة تبوك    . وقيل : خلفوا أي : أرجئ أمرهم ، عن توبة أبي لبابة  وأصحابه ، وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم :  كعب بن مالك  الشاعر ، ومرارة بن الربيع  ، وهلال بن أمية  ، كلهم من الأنصار    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يحيى بن بكير  ، حدثنا الليث  عن عقيل  ، عن ابن شهاب  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك  أن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك    - وكان قائد كعب  من بنيه حين عمي - قال : سمعت  كعب بن مالك  يحدث حين تخلف عن غزوة تبوك  ، قال كعب    : لم أتخلف عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة غزاها قط إلا في غزوة تبوك  ، غير أني كنت تخلفت عن غزوة بدر  ، ولم يعاتب أحدا تخلف عنها ، إنما خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يريد عير قريش  حتى جمع الله بينهم وبين عدوهم على غير ميعاد ، ولقد شهدت مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة العقبة  حين تواثقنا على الإسلام ، وما أحب أن لي بها مشهد بدر  ، وإن كانت بدر  أذكر   في الناس منها ، وكان من خبري أني لم أكن قط أقوى ولا أيسر حين تخلفت عنه   في تلك الغزاة ، والله ما اجتمعت عندي قبله راحلتان قط ، حتى جمعتهما في   تلك الغزوة ، ولم يكن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يريد غزوة إلا ورى   بغيرها ، حتى كانت تلك الغزوة ، غزاها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حر   شديد واستقبل سفرا بعيدا ومفازا وعدوا كثيرا ، فجلى للمسلمين أمرهم   ليتأهبوا أهبة غزوهم ، فأخبرهم بوجهه الذي يريد ، والمسلمون مع رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم كثير ، ولا يجمعهم كتاب حافظ - يريد الديوان - قال كعب      : فما رجل يريد أن يتغيب إلا ظن أن ذلك سيخفى له ما لم ينزل فيه وحي من   الله ، وغزا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تلك الغزوة حين طابت الثمار   والظلال ، فتجهز رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون .   [ ص:  106 ] معه  فطفقت أغدو لكي أتجهز معهم ، فأرجع ولم أقض شيئا ، وأقول في  نفسي : أنا  قادر عليه إذا أردت ، فلم يزل يتمادى بي الأمر حتى اشتد بالناس  الجد ،  فأصبح رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمون معه ، ولم أقض من  جهازي شيئا  . فقلت : أتجهز بعده بيوم أو يومين ثم ألحقهم ، فغدوت بعد أن  فصلوا لأتجهز  فرجعت ولم أقض شيئا ، ثم غدوت ثم رجعت ولم أقض شيئا فلم يزل  يتمادى بي حتى  أسرعوا ، وتفارط الغزو ، وهممت أن أرتحل فأدركهم ، وليتني  فعلت ، فلم يقدر  لي ذلك ، فكنت إذا خرجت في الناس بعد خروج رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  فطفت فيهم أحزنني أني لا أرى لي أسوة إلا رجلا مغموصا عليه  في النفاق أو  رجلا ممن عذر الله من الضعفاء ، ولم يذكرني رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  حتى بلغ تبوك  ، فقال وهو جالس في القوم بتبوك    : " ما فعل كعب؟    " فقال رجل من بني سلمة    : يا رسول الله حبسه برداه ونظره في عطفيه ، فقال معاذ بن جبل    : بئس ما قلت ، والله يا رسول الله ما علمنا عليه إلا خيرا . فسكت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 قال  كعب بن مالك     : فلما بلغني أنه توجه  قافلا حضرني همي ، فطفقت أتذكر الكذب وأقول :  بماذا أخرج من سخطه غدا؟  واستعنت على ذلك بكل ذي رأي من أهلي ، فلما قيل :  إن رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم قد أظل قادما زاح عني الباطل ، وعرفت أني  لن أخرج منه أبدا بشيء  فيه كذب ، فأجمعت صدقه ، وأصبح رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم قادما ،  وكان إذا قدم من سفر بدأ بالمسجد ، فركع فيه ركعتين ، ثم  جلس للناس ، فلما  فعل ذلك جاءه المخلفون فطفقوا يعتذرون إليه ويحلفون له ،  وكانوا بضعة  وثمانين رجلا فقبل منهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  علانيتهم ، وبايعهم ،  واستغفر لهم ، ووكل سرائرهم إلى الله ، فجئته فلما  سلمت عليه تبسم تبسم  المغضب ، ثم قال : تعال ، فجئت أمشي حتى جلست بين يديه  ، فقال لي : " ما  خلفك ألم تكن قد ابتعت ظهرك؟ " فقلت : بلى يا رسول الله ،  إني والله لو  جلست عند غيرك من أهل الدنيا لرأيت أني سأخرج من سخطه بعذر ،  ولقد أعطيت  جدلا ولكني والله لقد علمت لئن حدثتك اليوم حديث كذب ترضى به  عني ليوشكن  الله أن يسخطك علي ، ولئن حدثتك حديث صدق تجد علي فيه ، إني  لأرجو فيه عفو  الله ، لا والله ما كان لي من عذر ، والله ما كنت أقوى قط  ولا أيسر مني  حين تخلفت عنك . فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما هذا  فقد صدق ،  فقم حتى يقضي الله فيك . 

 فقمت وثار رجال من بني سلمة  فاتبعوني   فقالوا لي : والله ما علمناك كنت أذنبت ذنبا قبل هذا ، ولقد عجزت في أن لا   تكون اعتذرت إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما اعتذر إليه المخلفون ،   قد كان كافيك ذنبك استغفار رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فوالله ما  زالوا  يؤنبونني حتى أردت أن أرجع وأكذب نفسي ، ثم قلت لهم : هل لقي هذا  معي أحد؟  قالوا : نعم ، رجلان قالا مثل ما قلت ، فقيل لهما مثل ما قيل لك ،  فقلت :  من هما قالوا : مرارة بن الربيع العمري  ، وهلال بن أمية الواقفي  ، فذكروا لي رجلين صالحين قد شهدا بدرا  فيهما أسوة ، فمضيت حين ذكروهما لي . 

 قال : ونهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين عن كلامنا أيها الثلاثة من بين من تخلف عنه ، فاجتنبنا   [ ص:  107 ] الناس  وتغيروا لنا حتى تنكرت في نفسي الأرض ، فما هي بالأرض التي  أعرف ، فلبثنا  على ذلك خمسين ليلة ، فأما صاحباي فاستكانا وقعدا في  بيوتهما يبكيان ، وأما  أنا فكنت أشب القوم وأجلدهم ، فكنت أخرج فأشهد  الصلاة مع المسلمين ، وأطوف  في الأسواق ، ولا يكلمني أحد ، وآتي رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فأسلم  عليه وهو في مجلسه بعد الصلاة ، فأقول في نفسي :  هل حرك شفتيه برد السلام  علي أم لا؟ ثم أصلي قريبا منه وأسارقه النظر ،  فإذا أقبلت على صلاتي أقبل  إلي وإذا التفت نحوه أعرض عني ، حتى إذا طال  علي ذلك من جفوة الناس مشيت  حتى تسورت جدار حائط  أبي قتادة  ، وهو ابن عمي وأحب الناس إلي ، فسلمت عليه فوالله ما رد علي السلام ، فقلت له : يا أبا قتادة  أنشدك   بالله هل تعلمني أحب الله ورسوله؟ فسكت ، فعدت له فنشدته فسكت ، فعدت   فنشدته فقال : الله ورسوله أعلم . ففاضت عيناي ، وتوليت حتى تسورت الجدار .   

 قال : فبينا أنا أمشي بسوق المدينة  إذا نبطي من أنباط الشام  ممن قدم بالطعام يبيعه بالمدينة  يقول : من يدل على  كعب بن مالك  ، فطفق الناس يشيرون له نحوي ، حتى إذا جاءني دفع إلي كتابا من ملك غسان  فقرأته   فإذا فيه : أما بعد : فإنه قد بلغني أن صاحبك قد جفاك ، ولم يجعلك الله   بدار هوان ولا مضيعة ، فالحق بنا نواسك ، فقلت لما قرأته : وهذا أيضا من   البلاء ، فتيممت به التنور فسجرته . 

 حتى إذا مضت أربعون ليلة من الخمسين إذا رسول لرسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم يأتيني فقال : إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمرك أن تعتزل امرأتك   ، فقلت : أطلقها أم ماذا أفعل؟ فقال : لا بل اعتزلها ولا تقربها ، وأرسل   إلى صاحبي بمثل ذلك ، فقلت لامرأتي الحقي بأهلك وكوني عندهم حتى يقضي الله   في هذا الأمر . 

 قال كعب    : فجاءت امرأة هلال بن أمية  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالت : يا رسول الله إن هلال بن أمية  شيخ   ضائع ليس له خادم فهل تكره أن أخدمه؟ قال : " لا ولكن لا يقربك " ، قالت :   إنه والله ما به حركة إلى شيء ، والله ما زال يبكي منذ كان من أمره ما  كان  إلى يومه هذا . 

 قال كعب    : فقال لي بعض أهلي : لو استأذنت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في امرأتك كما أذن لامرأة هلال بن أمية  أن   تخدمه . فقلت : والله لا أستأذن فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما   يدريني ما يقول لي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا استأذنته فيها وأنا   رجل شاب ، فلبثت بعد ذلك عشر ليال حتى كملت لنا خمسون ليلة من حين نهى  رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كلامنا ، فلما صليت الفجر صبح خمسين ليلة  ،  وأنا على ظهر بيت من بيوتنا ، فبينا أنا جالس على الحال التي ذكر الله  قد  ضاقت علي نفسي وضاقت علي الأرض بما رحبت سمعت صوت صارخ أوفى على جبل سلع  ، يقول بأعلى صوته : يا  كعب بن مالك  أبشر   . فخررت لله ساجدا وعرفت أنه قد جاء فرج ، وآذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم بتوبة الله علينا حين صلى صلاة الفجر فذهب الناس يبشروننا ، وذهب قبل   صاحبي مبشرون ، وركض رجل إلي فرسا وسعى ساع من أسلم  ، فأوفى على الجبل فكان الصوت أسرع من الفرس ، فلما جاءني الذي سمعت صوته يبشرني نزعت له ثوبي فكسوته إياهما   [ ص:  108 ] ببشراه  ، ووالله ما أملك غيرهما يومئذ ، واستعرت ثوبين فلبستهما  وانطلقت إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فتلقاني الناس فوجا فوجا  يهنئونني بالتوبة  ويقولون : ليهنك توبة الله عليك . قال كعب :  حتى دخلت المسجد فإذا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جالس حوله الناس ، فقام إلي  طلحة بن عبيد الله  يهرول حتى صافحني وهنأني ، والله ما قام إلي رجل من المهاجرين غيره ، ولا أنساها لطلحة    . 

 قال كعب    : فلما سلمت  على رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو  يبرق وجهه من السرور  : " أبشر بخير يوم مر عليك منذ ولدتك أمك " ! قال قلت :  أمن عندك يا رسول  الله أم من عند الله؟ قال : لا بل من عند الله ، وكان  رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم إذا سر استنار وجهه حتى كأنه قطعة قمر ، وكنا  نعرف ذلك منه ،  فلما جلست بين يديه قلت : يا رسول الله إن من توبتي أن  أنخلع من مالي صدقة  إلى الله وإلى رسوله ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : أمسك عليك بعض  مالك فهو خير لك ، قلت : فإني أمسك سهمي الذي بخيبر .  

 فقلت : يا رسول الله إنما نجاني الله بالصدق ، وإن من توبتي ألا أحدث إلا   صدقا ما بقيت ، فوالله ما أعلم أحدا من المسلمين أبلاه الله في صدق الحديث   منذ ذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحسن مما أبلاني ، ما تعمدت   منذ ذكرت ذلك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى يومي هذا كذبا ، وإني   لأرجو أن يحفظني الله فيما بقيت . وأنزل الله على رسوله : ( لقد تاب الله على النبي والمهاجرين والأنصار   ) إلى قوله : ( وكونوا مع الصادقين   )   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (208)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةُ التَّوْبَةِ 
الاية109 إلى الاية 114*
*
*
*
 وروى إسحاق بن راشد  عن الزهري  بهذا الإسناد عن كعب  ،   قال : نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن كلامي وكلام صاحبي ، فلبثت   كذلك حتى طال علي الأمر ، وما من شيء أهم إلي من أن أموت ولا يصلي علي رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أو يموت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فأكون  من  الناس بتلك المنزلة ، فلا يكلمني أحد منهم ولا يصلي علي! وأنزل الله   توبتنا على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم حين بقي الثلث الأخير من الليل ، ورسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عند أم سلمة  وكانت أم سلمة  محسنة في شأني ، معينة في أمري ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يا أم سلمة  تيب على كعب      " قالت : أفلا أرسل إليه فأبشره؟ قال : إذا يحطمكم الناس ، فيمنعونكم   النوم سائر الليلة ، حتى إذا صلى صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاة الفجر آذن بتوبة   الله علينا   . 
[ ص: 109 ]   ( وعلى   الثلاثة الذين خلفوا حتى إذا ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت وضاقت عليهم   أنفسهم وظنوا أن لا ملجأ من الله إلا إليه ثم تاب عليهم ليتوبوا إن الله هو   التواب الرحيم   ( 118 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين   ( 119 ) ما   كان لأهل المدينة ومن حولهم من الأعراب أن يتخلفوا عن رسول الله ولا   يرغبوا بأنفسهم عن نفسه ذلك بأنهم لا يصيبهم ظمأ ولا نصب ولا مخمصة في سبيل   الله ولا يطئون موطئا يغيظ الكفار ولا ينالون من عدو نيلا إلا كتب لهم به   عمل صالح إن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين   ( 120 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وعلى الثلاثة الذين خلفوا حتى إذا ضاقت عليهم الأرض بما رحبت   ) اتسعت ، ( وضاقت عليهم أنفسهم   ) غما وهما ، ( وظنوا ) أي : تيقنوا ، ( أن لا ملجأ من الله   ) لا مفزع من الله ، ( إلا إليه ثم تاب عليهم ليتوبوا   ) أي : ليستقيموا على التوبة فإن توبتهم قد سبقت . ( إن الله هو التواب الرحيم   ) . 

 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وكونوا مع الصادقين   ) قال نافع :  مع محمد  وأصحابه . وقال سعيد بن جبير :  مع أبي بكر  وعمر  رضي الله عنهما . وقال  ابن جريج    : مع المهاجرين  ، لقوله تعالى : " للفقراء المهاجرين   " إلى قوله " أولئك هم الصادقون   " ( الحشر - 8 ) . وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما : مع الذين صدقت نياتهم واستقامت قلوبهم وأعمالهم وخرجوا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى تبوك  بإخلاص نية . وقيل : مع الذين صدقوا في الاعتراف بالذنب ولم يعتذروا بالأعذار الكاذبة . 

وكان ابن مسعود  يقرأ : ( وكونوا مع الصادقين   ) وقال ابن مسعود    : إن الكذب لا يصلح في جد ولا هزل ، ولا أن يعد أحدكم صبيه شيئا ثم لا ينجز له ، اقرءوا إن شئتم وقرأ هذه الآية   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ما كان لأهل المدينة   ) ظاهره خبر ، ومعناه نهي ، كقوله تعالى : " وما كان لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله   " ( الأحزاب - 53 ( ومن حولهم من الأعراب   ) سكان البوادي : مزينة  ، وجهينة  ، وأشجع  ، وأسلم  ، وغفار    . ( أن يتخلفوا عن رسول الله   ) إذا غزا . ( ولا يرغبوا   ) أي : ولا أن يرغبوا ، ( بأنفسهم عن نفسه   ) في مصاحبته ومعاونته والجهاد معه . قال الحسن    : لا يرغبوا بأنفسهم أن يصيبهم   [ ص: 110 ] من الشدائد فيختاروا الخفض والدعة ، ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مشقة السفر ومقاساة التعب . ( ذلك بأنهم لا يصيبهم   ) في سفرهم ، ( ظمأ ) عطش ، ( ولا نصب ) تعب ، ( ولا مخمصة ) مجاعة ، ( في سبيل الله ولا يطئون موطئا   ) أرضا ، ( يغيظ الكفار   ) وطؤهم إياه ( ولا ينالون من عدو نيلا   ) أي : لا يصيبون من عدوهم قتلا أو أسرا أو غنيمة أو هزيمة ، ( إلا كتب لهم به عمل صالح إن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين   ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا علي بن عبد الله ،  حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ، حدثنا يزيد بن أبي مريم  ، حدثنا عباية بن رفاعة  قال : أدركني أبو عبس  وأنا ذاهب إلى الجمعة فقال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " من اغبرت قدماه في سبيل الله حرمهما الله على النار   " . 

 واختلفوا في حكم هذه الآية ، قال قتادة     :  هذه خاصة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، إذا غزا بنفسه لم يكن لأحد  أن  يتخلف عنه إلا بعذر ، فأما غيره من الأئمة والولاة فيجوز لمن شاء من   المسلمين أن يتخلف عنه إذا لم يكن بالمسلمين إليه ضرورة . 

 وقال  الوليد بن مسلم    : سمعت الأوزاعي  ،  وابن المبارك  ، وابن جابر ،   وعمر بن عبد العزيز  يقولون في هذه الآية : إنها لأول هذه الأمة وآخرها . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : هذا حين كان أهل الإسلام قليلا فلما كثروا نسخها الله تعالى وأباح التخلف لمن يشاء ، فقال : ( وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافة   ) . 
( ولا ينفقون نفقة صغيرة ولا كبيرة ولا يقطعون واديا إلا كتب لهم ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما كانوا يعملون   ( 121 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولا ينفقون نفقة   ) أي : في سبيل الله ، ( صغيرة ولا كبيرة   ) ولو علاقة سوط ، ( ولا يقطعون واديا   ) لا يجاوزون واديا في مسيرهم مقبلين أو مدبرين . ( إلا كتب لهم   ) يعني : آثارهم وخطاهم ، ( ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما كانوا يعملون   ) روي عن خريم بن فاتك  قال : قال رسول   [ ص: 111 ] الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أنفق نفقة في سبيل الله كتب له سبعمائة ضعف   " . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الحنظلي  ، أخبرنا جرير  عن الأعمش  ، عن  أبي عمرو الشيباني ،  عن  أبي مسعود الأنصاري  قال : جاء   رجل بناقة مخطومة فقال : هذه في سبيل الله ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه  وسلم : " لك بها يوم القيامة سبعمائة ناقة كلها مخطومة " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو معمر  ، حدثنا عبد الوارث  ، حدثنا الحسين  حدثني  يحيى بن أبي كثير  حدثني أبو سلمة  ، حدثني  بسر بن سعيد ،  حدثني زيد بن خالد  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من جهز غازيا في سبيل الله فقد غزا ، ومن خلف غازيا في سبيل الله بخير فقد غزا   " . 
( وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافة فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون   ( 122 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافة   ) الآية . قال ابن عباس  في رواية الكلبي :  لما أنزل الله عز وجل عيوب المنافقين في غزوة تبوك  كان   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبعث السرايا فكان المسلمون ينفرون جميعا إلى   الغزو ويتركون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده ، فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه   الآية وهذا نفي بمعنى النهي . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة   ) أي : فهلا خرج إلى الغزو من كل قبيلة جماعة ويبقى مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم جماعة ( ليتفقهوا في الدين     ) يعني الفرقة القاعدين ، يتعلمون القرآن والسنن والفرائض والأحكام ،   فإذا رجعت السرايا أخبروهم بما أنزل بعدهم ، فتمكث السرايا يتعلمون ما نزل   بعدهم ، وتبعث سرايا أخر ، فذلك قوله : ( ولينذروا قومهم   ) وليعلموهم بالقرآن ويخوفوهم به ، ( إذا رجعوا إليهم لعلهم يحذرون   ) لا يعملون بخلافه . 

 وقال الحسن    : هذا  التفقه والإنذار راجع  إلى الفرقة النافرة ، ومعناه : هلا نفر فرقة ليتفقهوا  ، أي : ليتبصروا بما  يريهم الله من الظهور على المشركين ونصرة الدين ،  ولينذروا قومهم من  الكفار إذا رجعوا إليهم   [ ص: 112 ] من  الجهاد  فيخبروهم بنصر الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين لعلهم  يحذرون أن  يعادوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فينزل بهم ما نزل بأصحابهم من  الكفار .  

وقال الكلبي    : لها وجه آخر وهو أن أحياء من بني أسد  من خزيمة  أصابتهم سنة شديدة فأقبلوا بالذراري حتى نزلوا المدينة  فأفسدوا طرقها بالعذرات وأغلوا أسعارها فنزل قوله : ( وما كان المؤمنون لينفروا كافة فلولا نفر من كل فرقة منهم طائفة   ) أي : لم يكن لهم أن ينفروا كافة ولكن من كل قبيلة طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين   . 

 وقال مجاهد    : نزلت في  ناس خرجوا في  البوادي ابتغاء الخير من أهلها فأصابوا منهم معروفا ، ودعوا  من وجدوا من  الناس إلى الهدى ، فقال الناس لهم : ما نراكم إلا وقد تركتم  صاحبكم  وجئتمونا ، فوجدوا في أنفسهم من ذلك حرجا ، وأقبلوا كلهم من البادية  حتى  دخلوا على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية ، أي :  هلا  نفر من كل فرقة طائفة ليتفقهوا في الدين ويستمعوا ما أنزل بعدهم  ولينذروا  قومهم ، يعني : الناس كلهم إذا رجعوا إليهم ويدعوهم إلى الله ،  لعلهم  يحذرون بأس الله ونقمته ، وقعدت طائفة يبتغون الخير . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن أبي سعيد بن أبي هند  عن أبيه عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من يرد الله به خيرا يفقهه في الدين " . 

أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، حدثنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع  ، أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أنبأنا سفيان  ، عن  أبي الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تجدون الناس معادن كمعادن الذهب والفضة ، فخيارهم في الجاهلية خيارهم في الإسلام إذا فقهوا   " . 

 والفقه : هو معرفة أحكام الدين ، وهو ينقسم إلى فرض عين وفرض كفاية ، ففرض   العين مثل : علم الطهارة والصلاة ، والصوم ، فعلى كل مكلف معرفته ، قال   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " طلب العلم فريضة على كل   [ ص: 113 ] مسلم   " . وكذلك كل عبادة أوجبها الشرع على كل واحد ، يجب عليه معرفة علمها ، مثل : علم الزكاة إن كان له مال ، وعلم الحج إن وجب عليه . 

 وأما فرض الكفاية فهو : أن يتعلم حتى يبلغ درجة الاجتهاد ورتبة الفتيا ،   فإذا قعد أهل بلد عن تعلمه عصوا جميعا ، وإذا قام من كل بلد واحد فتعلمه   سقط الفرض عن الآخرين ، وعليهم تقليده فيما يقع لهم من الحوادث ، روى أبو أمامة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فضل العالم على العابد كفضلي على أدناكم   " . 

 وعن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فقيه واحد أشد على الشيطان من ألف عابد   " . 

 قال  الشافعي    : طلب العلم أفضل من صلاة النافلة . 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار وليجدوا فيكم غلظة واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين   ) .   ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار   ) 

 قوله عز وجل : الآية ، أمروا بقتال الأقرب فالأقرب إليهم في الدار والنسب ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : مثل بني قريظة  والنضير  وخيبر  ونحوها .   [ ص: 114 ] وقيل : أراد بهم الروم  لأنهم كانوا سكان الشام  وكان الشام  أقرب إلى المدينة  من العراق  ، ( وليجدوا فيكم غلظة   ) شدة وحمية . قال الحسن :  صبرا على جهادهم ، ( واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين   ) بالعون والنصرة . 
( وإذا ما أنزلت سورة فمنهم من يقول أيكم زادته هذه إيمانا فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا وهم يستبشرون   ( 124 ) وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم وماتوا وهم كافرون   ( 125 ) أولا يرون أنهم يفتنون في كل عام مرة أو مرتين ثم لا يتوبون ولا هم يذكرون   ( 126 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذا ما أنزلت سورة فمنهم من يقول أيكم زادته هذه إيمانا   ) يقينا . كان المنافقون يقولون هذا استهزاء ، قال الله تعالى : ( فأما الذين آمنوا فزادتهم إيمانا   ) يقينا وتصديقا ، ( وهم يستبشرون   ) يفرحون بنزول القرآن . 

 ( وأما الذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) شك ونفاق ، ( فزادتهم رجسا إلى رجسهم   ) أي : كفرا إلى كفرهم ، فعند نزول كل سورة ينكرونها يزداد كفرهم بها . 

 قال مجاهد    : هذه الآية إشارة إلى الإيمان : يزيد وينقص   . 

وكان عمر  يأخذ بيد الرجل والرجلين من أصحابه فيقول : تعالوا حتى نزداد إيمانا   . 

وقال  علي بن أبي طالب     : إن الإيمان يبدو  لمظة بيضاء في القلب ، فكلما ازداد الإيمان عظما ازداد  ذلك البياض حتى  يبيض القلب كله ، وإن النفاق يبدو لمظة سوداء في القلب  فكلما ازداد النفاق  ازداد ذلك السواد حتى يسود القلب كله ، وايم الله لو  شققتم عن قلب مؤمن  لوجدتموه أبيض ولو شققتم عن قلب منافق لوجدتموه أسود   . *

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (210)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع*
*سُورَةِ يُونُسَ
**الاية121 إلى الاية 126*
*

*
*قوله عز وجل : ( إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يدبر الأمر   ) يقضيه وحده ، ( ما من شفيع إلا من بعد إذنه   ) معناه : أن الشفعاء لا يشفعون   [ ص: 121 ] إلا بإذنه ، وهذا رد على النضر بن الحارث  فإنه كان يقول : إذا كان يوم القيامة تشفعني اللات والعزى . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ذلكم الله ربكم   ) يعني : الذي فعل هذه الأشياء ربكم لا رب لكم غيره ، ( فاعبدوه أفلا تذكرون   ) تتعظون . 
( إليه  مرجعكم جميعا وعد الله حقا إنه يبدأ الخلق ثم  يعيده ليجزي الذين آمنوا  وعملوا الصالحات بالقسط والذين كفروا لهم شراب من  حميم وعذاب أليم بما  كانوا يكفرون   ( 4 ) هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء والقمر نورا وقدره منازل لتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب ما خلق الله ذلك إلا بالحق يفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون   ( 5 ) . 

 ( إليه مرجعكم جميعا وعد الله حقا   ) صدقا لا خلف فيه . نصب على المصدر ، أي : وعدكم وعدا حقا ( إنه يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده   ) أي : يحييهم ابتداء ثم يميتهم ثم يحييهم ، قراءة العامة : ( إنه ) بكسر الألف على الاستئناف ، وقرأ أبو جعفر    " أنه " بالفتح على معنى بأنه ( ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات بالقسط   ) بالعدل ، ( والذين كفروا لهم شراب من حميم   ) ماء حار انتهى حره ، ( وعذاب أليم بما كانوا يكفرون   ) . 

 ( هو الذي جعل الشمس ضياء   ) بالنهار ، ( والقمر نورا   ) بالليل . وقيل : جعل الشمس ذات ضياء ، والقمر ذا نور ، ( وقدره منازل   ) أي : قدر له ، يعني : هيأ له منازل لا يجاوزها ولا يقصر دونها ، ولم يقل : قدرهما . 

 قيل : تقدير المنازل ينصرف إليهما غير أنه اكتفى بذكر أحدهما ، كما قال : " والله ورسوله أحق أن يرضوه   " ( التوبة - 62 ) . 

 وقيل : هو ينصرف إلى القمر خاصة لأن القمر يعرف به انقضاء الشهور والسنين ، لا بالشمس . 

ومنازل القمر ثمانية وعشرون منزلا وأسماؤها  :  الشرطين ، والبطين ، والثرياء ، والدبران ، والهقعة ، والهنعة ، والذراع  ،  والنسر ، والطوف ، والجبهة ، والزبرة ، والصرفة ، والعواء ، والسماك ،   والغفر ، والزباني ، والإكليل ، والقلب ، والشولة ، والنعايم ، والبلدة ،   وسعد الذابح ، وسعد بلع ، وسعد السعود ، وسعد الأخبية ، وفرع الدلو المقدم ،   وفرع الدلو المؤخر ، وبطن الحوت . 

 وهذه المنازل مقسومة على البروج ، وهي اثنا عشر برجا : الحمل ، والثور ،   والجوزاء ، والسرطان ، والأسد ، والسنبلة ، والميزان ، والعقرب ، والقوس ،   والجدي ، والدلو ، والحوت .   [ ص: 122 ] ولكل   برج منزلان وثلث منزل ، فينزل القمر كل ليلة منزلا منها ، ويستتر ليلتين   إن كان الشهر ثلاثين ، وإن كان تسعا وعشرين فليلة واحدة ، فيكون تلك   المنازل ويكون مقام الشمس في كل منزلة ثلاثة عشر يوما ، فيكون انقضاء السنة   مع انقضائها . 

قوله تعالى : ( لتعلموا عدد السنين   ) أي : قدر المنازل " لتعلموا عدد السنين   " دخولها وانقضاءها ، ( والحساب ) يعني : حساب الشهور والأيام والساعات . ( ما خلق الله ذلك     ) رده إلى الخلق والتقدير ، ولو رده إلى الأعيان المذكورة لقال : تلك . (   إلا بالحق ) أي : لم يخلقه باطلا بل إظهارا لصنعه ودلالة على قدرته . (   يفصل الآيات لقوم يعلمون ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وأبو عمرو ،  وحفص  ويعقوب    : " يفصل " بالياء ، لقوله : " ما خلق " وقرأ الباقون : " نفصل " بالنون على التعظيم . 
( إن في اختلاف الليل والنهار وما خلق الله في السماوات والأرض لآيات لقوم يتقون   ( 6 ) . ( إن الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا ورضوا بالحياة الدنيا واطمأنوا بها والذين هم عن آياتنا غافلون   ( 7 ) أولئك مأواهم النار بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 8 ) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات يهديهم ربهم بإيمانهم تجري من تحتهم الأنهار في جنات النعيم   ( 9 ) . 

 ( إن في اختلاف الليل والنهار وما خلق الله في السماوات والأرض لآيات لقوم يتقون   ) يؤمنون . 

 ( إن الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا   ) أي : لا يخافون عقابنا ولا يرجون ثوابنا . والرجاء يكون بمعنى الخوف والطمع ، ( ورضوا بالحياة الدنيا   ) فاختاروها وعملوا لها ، ( واطمأنوا بها ) سكنوا إليها . ( والذين هم عن آياتنا غافلون   ) أي : عن أدلتنا غافلون لا يعتبرون . وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : عن آياتنا عن محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن غافلون معرضون . 

 ( أولئك مأواهم النار بما كانوا يكسبون   ) من الكفر والتكذيب . 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات يهديهم ربهم بإيمانهم   ) فيه إضمار ، أي : يرشدهم ربهم بإيمانهم إلى جنة ، ( تجري من تحتهم الأنهار   ) قال مجاهد :  يهديهم على الصراط إلى الجنة ، يجعل لهم نورا يمشون به . 

 وقيل : " يهديهم " معناه يثيبهم ويجزيهم . 

 وقيل : معناه بإيمانهم يهديهم ربهم لدينه ، أي : بتصديقهم هداهم " تجري من تحتهم الأنهار   " أي : بين   [ ص: 123 ] أيديهم ، كقوله عز وجل : " قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا   " ( مريم - 24 ) لم يرد به أنه تحتها وهي قاعدة عليه ، بل أراد بين يديها . 

 وقيل : تجري من تحتهم أي : بأمرهم ، ( في جنات النعيم   ) . 
( دعواهم فيها سبحانك اللهم وتحيتهم فيها سلام وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله رب العالمين   ( 10 ) ولو يعجل الله للناس الشر استعجالهم بالخير لقضي إليهم أجلهم فنذر الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا في طغيانهم يعمهون   ( 11 ) . 

 ( دعواهم ) أي : قولهم وكلامهم . وقيل : دعاؤهم . ( فيها سبحانك اللهم   ) وهي كلمة تنزيه ، تنزه الله من كل سوء . وروينا :   " أن أهل الجنة يلهمون الحمد والتسبيح ، كما يلهمون النفس " . 

 قال أهل التفسير : هذه الكلمة علامة بين أهل الجنة والخدم في الطعام ،   فإذا أرادوا الطعام قالوا : سبحانك اللهم ، فأتوهم في الوقت بما يشتهون على   الموائد ، كل مائدة ميل في ميل ، على كل مائدة سبعون ألف صحفة ، وفي كل   صحفة لون من الطعام لا يشبه بعضها بعضا ، فإذا فرغوا من الطعام حمدوا الله ،   فذلك قوله تعالى : (وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله رب العالمين   ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وتحيتهم فيها سلام   ) أي : يحيي بعضهم بعضا بالسلام . وقيل : تحية الملائكة لهم بالسلام . 

 وقيل : تأتيهم الملائكة من عند ربهم بالسلام . 

 ( وآخر دعواهم أن الحمد لله رب العالمين   ) يريد : يفتتحون كلامهم بالتسبيح ، ويختمونه بالتحميد . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولو يعجل الله للناس الشر استعجالهم بالخير   ) قال ابن عباس    : هذا في قول الرجل عند الغضب لأهله وولده : لعنكم الله ، ولا بارك فيكم . قال قتادة    : هو دعاء الرجل على نفسه وأهله وماله بما يكره أن يستجاب . معناه : لو يعجل الله الناس إجابة دعائهم في الشر والمكروه استعجالهم   [ ص: 124 ] بالخير ، أي : كما يحبون استعجالهم بالخير ، ( لقضي إليهم أجلهم   ) قرأ ابن عامر  ويعقوب      : " لقضى " بفتح القاف والضاد ، ( أجلهم ) نصب ، أي : لأهلك من دعا عليه   وأماته . وقال الآخرون : " لقضي " بضم القاف وكسر الضاد " أجلهم " رفع ،  أي  : لفرغ من هلاكهم وماتوا جميعا . 

 وقيل : إنها نزلت في النضر بن الحارث  حين قال : " اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء   " الآية ( الأنفال - 32 ) يدل عليه قوله عز وجل : ( فنذر الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا   ) لا يخافون البعث والحساب ، ( في طغيانهم يعمهون   ) . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصلاحي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران ،  حدثنا أبو علي إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ،  أنبأنا أحمد بن منصور الزيادي ،  حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أنبأنا معمر ،  عن  همام بن منبه ،  أنه سمع  أبا هريرة  يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " اللهم   إني اتخذت عندك عهدا لن تخلفنيه ، فإنما أنا بشر فيصدر مني ما يصدر من   البشر ، فأي المؤمنين آذيته ، أو شتمته ، أو جلدته ، أو لعنته فاجعلها له   صلاة وزكاة وقربة ، تقربه بها إليك يوم القيامة  " . 
( وإذا  مس الإنسان الضر دعانا لجنبه أو قاعدا أو قائما  فلما كشفنا عنه ضره مر كأن  لم يدعنا إلى ضر مسه كذلك زين للمسرفين ما  كانوا يعملون   ( 12 ) ولقد أهلكنا القرون من قبلكم لما ظلموا وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات وما كانوا ليؤمنوا كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين   ( 13 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإذا مس الإنسان الضر   ) الجهد والشدة ، ( دعانا لجنبه   ) أي : على جنبه مضطجعا ، ( أو قاعدا أو قائما   ) يريد في جميع حالاته ، لأن الإنسان لا يعدو إحدى هذه الحالات . ( فلما كشفنا   ) دفعنا ( عنه ضره مر كأن لم يدعنا إلى ضر مسه     ) أي استمر على طريقته الأولى قبل أن يصيبه الضر ، ونسي ما كان فيه من   الجهد والبلاء ، كأنه لم يدعنا إلى ضر مسه أي : لم يطلب منا كشف ضر مسه . (   كذلك زين للمسرفين   ) المجاوزين الحد في الكفر والمعصية ، ( ما كانوا يعملون   ) من العصيان . قال  ابن جريج      : كذلك زين للمسرفين ما كانوا يعملون من الدعاء عند البلاء وترك الشكر   عند الرخاء . وقيل : معناه كما زين لكم أعمالكم زين للمسرفين الذين كانوا   من قبلكم أعمالهم . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد أهلكنا القرون من قبلكم لما ظلموا   ) أشركوا ، ( وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات وما كانوا ليؤمنوا كذلك   )   [ ص: 125 ] أي : كما أهلكناهم بكفرهم ، ( نجزي ) نعاقب ونهلك ، ( القوم المجرمين   ) الكافرين بتكذيبهم محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يخوف كفار مكة  بعذاب الأمم الخالية المكذبة .
ثم جعلناكم خلائف في الأرض من بعدهم لننظر كيف تعملون   ( 14 ) . وإذا   تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا ائت بقرآن غير هذا أو   بدله قل ما يكون لي أن أبدله من تلقاء نفسي إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي إني   أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 15 ) قل لو شاء الله ما تلوته عليكم ولا أدراكم به فقد لبثت فيكم عمرا من قبله أفلا تعقلون   ( 16 ) . 

 ( ثم جعلناكم خلائف   ) أي : خلفاء ، ( في الأرض من بعدهم   ) أي : من بعد القرون التي أهلكناهم ، ( لننظر كيف تعملون   ) وهو أعلم بهم . وروينا عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ألا إن هذه الدنيا حلوة خضرة وإن الله مستخلفكم فيها ، فناظر كيف تعملون   " . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات   ) قال قتادة    : يعني مشركي مكة    . وقال مقاتل  هم خمسة نفر : عبد الله بن أمية المخزومي ،  والوليد بن المغيرة ،  ومكرز بن حفص ،  وعمرو بن عبد الله بن أبي قيس العامري ،  والعاص بن عامر بن هاشم .    ( قال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا   ) هم السابق ذكرهم قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : إن كنت تريد أن نؤمن بك ( ائت بقرآن غير هذا     ) ليس فيه ترك عبادة اللات والعزى ومناة ، وليس فيه عيبها ، وإن لم   ينزلها الله فقل أنت من عند نفسك ، ( أو بدله ) فاجعل مكان آية عذاب آية   رحمة ، أو مكان حرام حلالا أو مكان حلال حراما ، ( قل ) لهم يا محمد ،    ( ما يكون لي أن أبدله من تلقاء نفسي   ) من قبل نفسي ( إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي   ) أي : ما أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي فيما آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه ، ( إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم   ) . 

 ( قل لو شاء الله ما تلوته عليكم   ) يعني : لو شاء الله ما أنزل القرآن علي . ( ولا أدراكم به   ) أي : ولا أعلمكم الله . قرأ البزي  عن ابن كثير    : " ولأدراكم به " بالقصر به على الإيجاب ، يريد : ولا علمكم   [ ص: 126 ] به من غير قراءتي عليكم . وقرأ ابن عباس    : " ولا أنذرتكم به " من الإنذار . ( فقد لبثت فيكم عمرا   ) حينا وهو أربعون سنة ، ( من قبله ) من قبل نزول القرآن ولم آتكم بشيء . ( أفلا تعقلون   ) أنه ليس من قبلي ، ولبث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيهم قبل الوحي أربعين سنة ثم أوحى الله إليه فأقام بمكة  بعد الوحي ثلاث عشرة سنة ، ثم هاجر فأقام بالمدينة  عشر سنين وتوفي وهو ابن ثلاث وستين سنة . 

 وروى أنس :  أنه أقام بمكة  بعد الوحي عشر سنين وبالمدينة  عشر سنين ، وتوفي وهو ابن ستين سنة . والأول أشهر وأظهر . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (211)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع*
*سُورَةِ يُونُسَ
**الاية127 إلى الاية 131*
*

**( فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بآياته إنه لا يفلح المجرمون   ( 17 ) ويعبدون   من دون الله ما لا يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله قل   أتنبئون الله بما لا يعلم في السماوات ولا في الأرض سبحانه وتعالى عما   يشركون   ( 18 ) وما كان الناس إلا أمة واحدة فاختلفوا ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لقضي بينهم فيما فيه يختلفون   ( 19 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا   ) فزعم أن له شريكا أو ولدا ( أو كذب بآياته   ) بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم وبالقرآن ، ( إنه لا يفلح المجرمون   ) لا ينجو المشركون . 

 ( ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يضرهم   ) إن عصوه وتركوا عبادته ، ( ولا ينفعهم ) إن عبدوه ، يعني : الأصنام ، ( ويقولون هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله قل أتنبئون الله   ) أتخبرون الله ، ( بما لا يعلم   ) الله صحته . ومعنى الآية : أتخبرون الله أن له شريكا ، أو عنده شفيعا بغير إذنه ، ولا يعلم الله لنفسه شريكا؟! ( في السماوات ولا في الأرض سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " تشركون " بالتاء ، هاهنا وفي سورة النحل موضعين ، وفي سورة الروم ، وقرأ الآخرون كلها بالياء . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما كان الناس إلا أمة واحدة   ) أي : على الإسلام . وقد ذكرنا الاختلاف فيه في سورة البقرة ( فاختلفوا ) وتفرقوا إلى مؤمن وكافر ، ( ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك   ) بأن جعل   [ ص: 127 ] لكل أمة أجلا . وقال الكلبي    : هي إمهال هذه الأمة وأنه لا يهلكهم بالعذاب في الدنيا ، ( لقضي بينهم   ) بنزول العذاب وتعجيل العقوبة للمكذبين ، وكان ذلك فصلا بينهم ، ( فيما فيه يختلفون   ) وقال الحسن    : ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك مضت   في حكمه أنه : لا يقضي بينهم فيما اختلفوا فيه بالثواب والعقاب دون   القيامة ، لقضي بينهم في الدنيا فأدخل المؤمن الجنة والكافر النار ، ولكنه   سبق من الله الأجل فجعل موعدهم يوم القيامة   . 
( ويقولون لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه فقل إنما الغيب لله فانتظروا إني معكم من المنتظرين   . ( 20 ( وإذا أذقنا الناس رحمة من بعد ضراء مستهم إذا لهم مكر في آياتنا قل الله أسرع مكرا إن رسلنا يكتبون ما تمكرون   ( 21 ) هو   الذي يسيركم في البر والبحر حتى إذا كنتم في الفلك وجرين بهم بريح طيبة   وفرحوا بها جاءتها ريح عاصف وجاءهم الموج من كل مكان وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم   دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين لئن أنجيتنا من هذه لنكونن من الشاكرين   ( 22 ) . 

 ( ويقولون ) يعني : أهل مكة ،    ( لولا أنزل عليه   ) أي : على محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( آية من ربه   ) على ما نقترحه ، ( فقل إنما الغيب لله     ) يعني : قل إنما سألتموني الغيب وإنما الغيب لله ، لا يعلم أحد لم لم   يفعل ذلك ولا يعلمه إلا هو . وقيل : الغيب نزول الآية لا يعلم متى ينزل أحد   غيره ، ( فانتظروا ) نزولها ( إني معكم من المنتظرين   ) وقيل : فانتظروا قضاء الله بيننا بالحق بإظهار المحق على المبطل . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا أذقنا الناس   ) يعني : الكفار ، ( رحمة من بعد ضراء   ) أي : راحة ورخاء من بعد شدة وبلاء . وقيل : القطر بعد القحط ، ( مستهم ) أي : أصابتهم ، ( إذا لهم مكر في آياتنا   ) قال مجاهد :  تكذيب واستهزاء . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : لا يقولون : هذا من رزق الله ، إنما يقولون : سقينا بنوء كذا ، وهو قوله : " وتجعلون رزقكم أنكم تكذبون   " ( الواقعة - 82 ) . 

 ( قل الله أسرع مكرا   ) أعجل عقوبة وأشد أخذا وأقدر على الجزاء ، يريد : عذابه في إهلاككم أسرع إليكم مما يأتي منكم في دفع الحق ، ( إن رسلنا   ) حفظتنا ، ( يكتبون ما تمكرون   ) وقرأ يعقوب    : " يمكرون " بالياء . 

 قوله تعالى : ( هو الذي يسيركم   ) يجريكم ويحملكم ، وقرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر    : " ينشركم " بالنون والشين من النشر وهو البسط والبث ، " في البر " ، على ظهور الدواب ، وفي ( البحر ) على   [ ص: 128 ] الفلك ، ( حتى إذا كنتم في الفلك   ) أي : في السفن ، تكون واحدا وجمعا ( وجرين بهم   ) يعني : جرت السفن بالناس ، رجع من الخطاب إلى الخبر ، ( بريح طيبة   ) لينة ، ( وفرحوا بها   ) أي : بالريح ، ( جاءتها ريح     ) أي : جاءت الفلك ريح ، ( عاصف ) شديدة الهبوب ، ولم يقل ريح عاصفة ،   لاختصاص الريح بالعصوف . وقيل : الريح تذكر وتؤنث . ( وجاءهم ) يعني :   ركبان السفينة ، ( الموج ) وهو حركة الماء واختلاطه ، ( من كل مكان وظنوا   ) أيقنوا ( أنهم أحيط بهم   ) دنوا من الهلكة ، أي : أحاط بهم الهلاك ، ( دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   ) أي : أخلصوا في الدعاء لله ولم يدعوا أحدا سوى الله . وقالوا ( لئن أنجيتنا   ) يا ربنا ، ( من هذه ) الريح العاصف ، ( لنكونن من الشاكرين   ) لك بالإيمان والطاعة . 
( فلما  أنجاهم إذا هم يبغون في الأرض بغير الحق ياأيها  الناس إنما بغيكم على  أنفسكم متاع الحياة الدنيا ثم إلينا مرجعكم فننبئكم  بما كنتم تعملون   ( 23 ) إنما  مثل الحياة  الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض مما يأكل  الناس  والأنعام حتى إذا أخذت الأرض زخرفها وازينت وظن أهلها أنهم قادرون  عليها  أتاها أمرنا ليلا أو نهارا فجعلناها حصيدا كأن لم تغن بالأمس كذلك  نفصل  الآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ( 24 ) . 

 ( فلما أنجاهم إذا هم يبغون في الأرض   ) يظلمون ويتجاوزون إلى غير أمر الله عز وجل في الأرض ، ( بغير الحق   ) أي : بالفساد . ( يا أيها الناس إنما بغيكم على أنفسكم   ) لأن وباله راجع عليها ، ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( متاع الحياة الدنيا   ) أي : هذا متاع الحياة الدنيا ، خبر ابتداء مضمر ، كقوله : " لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار بلاغ   " ( الأحقاف - 35 ) ، أي : هذا بلاغ . وقيل : هو كلام متصل ، والبغي : ابتداء ، ومتاع : خبره . 

 ومعناه : إنما بغيكم متاع الحياة الدنيا ، لا يصلح زادا لمعاد لأنكم تستوجبون به غضب الله . 

 وقرأ حفص    : " متاع " بالنصب ، أي تتمتعون متاع الحياة الدنيا ، ( ثم إلينا مرجعكم فننبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( إنما مثل الحياة الدنيا   ) في فنائها وزوالها ، ( كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به   )   [ ص: 129 ] أي : بالمطر ، ( نبات الأرض   ) قال ابن عباس    : نبت بالماء من كل لون ، ( مما يأكل الناس   ) من الحبوب والثمار ، ( والأنعام ) من الحشيش ، ( حتى إذا أخذت الأرض زخرفها   ) حسنها وبهجتها ، وظهر الزهر أخضر وأحمر وأصفر وأبيض ( وازينت ) أي : تزينت ، وكذلك هي في قراءة ابن مسعود    : " تزينت " . ( وظن أهلها أنهم قادرون عليها     ) على جذاذها وقطافها وحصادها ، رد الكناية إلى الأرض . والمراد :  النبات  إذ كان مفهوما ، وقيل : ردها إلى الغلة . وقيل : إلى الزينة . ( أتاها أمرنا   ) قضاؤنا ، بإهلاكها ، ( ليلا أو نهارا فجعلناها حصيدا   ) أي : محصودة مقطوعة ، ( كأن لم تغن بالأمس   ) كأن لم تكن بالأمس ، وأصله من غني بالمكان إذا أقام به . وقال قتادة    : معناه أن المتشبث بالدنيا يأتيه أمر الله وعذابه أغفل ما يكون . ( كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ) . 
( والله يدعو إلى دار السلام ويهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 25 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( والله يدعو إلى دار السلام   ) قال قتادة      : السلام هو الله ، وداره : الجنة . وقيل : السلام بمعنى السلامة ، سميت   الجنة دار السلام لأن من دخلها سلم من الآفات . وقيل : المراد بالسلام   التحية سميت الجنة دار السلام ، لأن أهلها يحيي بعضهم بعضا بالسلام   والملائكة تسلم عليهم . قال الله تعالى : " والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب سلام عليكم   " ( الرعد - 23 ) . 

 وروينا عن جابر  قال : جاءت   ملائكة إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو نائم فقال بعضهم : إنه نائم ،   وقال بعضهم : إن العين نائمة والقلب يقظان ، فقالوا : إن لصاحبكم هذا مثلا .   قال : فاضربوا له مثلا . فقال بعضهم : مثله كمثل رجل بنى دارا ، وجعل  فيها  مأدبة ، وبعث داعيا ، فمن أجاب الداعي : دخل الدار ، وأكل من المأدبة  ،  ومن لم يجب الداعي : لم يدخل الدار ولم يأكل من المأدبة ، فقالوا  أولوها له  يفقهها ، قال بعضهم : إنه نائم ، وقال بعضهم : إن العين نائمة  والقلب  يقظان ، فقالوا : فالدار الجنة والداعي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فمن أطاع محمدا  فقد أطاع الله ، ومن عصى محمدا  فقد عصى الله ، ومحمد  فرق بين الناس " . 

  ( ويهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم   ) فالصراط المستقيم هو الإسلام ، عم بالدعوة لإظهار الحجة ، وخص بالهداية استغناء عن الخلق . 
[ ص: 130 ]   ( للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة ولا يرهق وجوههم قتر ولا ذلة أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون   ( 26 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة   ) أي : للذين أحسنوا العمل في الدنيا الحسنى ، وهي الجنة ، وزيادة : وهي النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم ، هذا قول جماعة من الصحابة ، منهم أبو بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه ، وحذيفة ،  وأبو موسى ،   وعبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنهم ، وهو قول الحسن  ، وعكرمة   وعطاء ،  ومقاتل ،  والضحاك ،   والسدي    . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الحميدي ،  أنبأنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ ،  أنبأنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب  إملاء ، حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق الصنعاني ،  حدثنا  الأسود بن عامر ،  حدثنا حماد بن سلمة  عن ثابت - يعني البناني - عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى ،  عن صهيب  رضي الله عنه قال : قرأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه الآية : ( للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة     ) قال : إذا دخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار نادى مناد : يا أهل   الجنة إن لكم عند الله موعدا يريد أن ينجزكموه ، قالوا : ما هذا الموعود؟   ألم يثقل موازيننا ، ويبيض وجوهنا ، ويدخلنا الجنة ، ويجرنا من النار؟ قال :   فيرفع الحجاب فينظرون إلى وجه الله عز وجل . قال : فما أعطوا شيئا أحب   إليهم من النظر إليه "  . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس :  أن الحسنى هي أن الحسنة بمثلها والزيادة هي التضعيف عشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف   . وقال مجاهد :  الحسنى : حسنة مثل حسنة ، والزيادة المغفرة والرضوان   . 

 ( ولا يرهق   ) لا يغشى ( وجوههم قتر   ) غبار ، جمع قترة . قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : سواد الوجه ، ( ولا ذلة   ) هوان . قال قتادة    : كآبة . قال  ابن أبي ليلى    : هذا بعد نظرهم إلى ربهم . ( أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون   ) . 
[ ص: 131 ]   ( والذين   كسبوا السيئات جزاء سيئة بمثلها وترهقهم ذلة ما لهم من الله من عاصم كأنما   أغشيت وجوههم قطعا من الليل مظلما أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   ( 27 ) ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للذين أشركوا مكانكم أنتم وشركاؤكم فزيلنا بينهم وقال شركاؤهم ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون   ( 28 ) فكفى بالله شهيدا بيننا وبينكم إن كنا عن عبادتكم لغافلين   ( 29 ) هنالك تبلو كل نفس ما أسلفت وردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ( 30 ) . 

 ( والذين كسبوا السيئات جزاء سيئة بمثلها   ) أي : لهم مثلها ، كما قال : " ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها   " ( الأنعام - 160 ) . ( وترهقهم ذلة ما لهم من الله من عاصم   ) و " من " صلة ، أي : مالهم من الله عاصم ، ( كأنما أغشيت   ) ألبست ، ( وجوههم قطعا   ) جمع قطعة ، ( من الليل مظلما   ) نصبت على الحال دون النعت ، ولذلك لم يقل : مظلمة ، تقديره : قطعا من الليل في حال ظلمته ، أو قطعا من الليل المظلم . وقرأ ابن كثير   والكسائي  ويعقوب    : " قطعا " ساكنة الطاء ، أي بعضا ، كقوله : " بقطع من الليل   " ( هود - 81 ) . ( أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( ويوم نحشرهم جميعا ثم نقول للذين أشركوا مكانكم   ) أي : الزموا مكانكم ( أنتم وشركاؤكم     ) يعني : الأوثان ، معناه : ثم نقول للذين أشركوا : الزموا أنتم  وشركاؤكم  مكانكم ، ولا تبرحوا . ( فزيلنا ) ميزنا وفرقنا ( بينهم ) أي :  بين  المشركين وشركائهم ، وقطعنا ما كان بينهم من التواصل في الدنيا ، وذلك  حين  يتبرأ كل معبود من دون الله ممن عبده ، ( وقال شركاؤهم   ) يعني : الأصنام ، ( ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون   ) بطلبتنا فيقولون : بلى ، كنا نعبدكم ، فتقول الأصنام : 

 ( فكفى بالله شهيدا بيننا وبينكم إن كنا عن عبادتكم لغافلين   ) أي : ما كنا عن عبادتكم إيانا إلا غافلين ، ما كنا نسمع ولا نبصر ولا نعقل .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (212)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع*
*سُورَةِ يُونُسَ
**الاية132 إلى الاية 136*
*
 قال الله تعالى : ( هنالك تبلو   ) أي : تختبر . وقيل : معناه : تعلم وتقف عليه ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  ويعقوب :    " تتلو " بتاءين ، أي : تقرأ ، ( كل نفس   ) صحيفتها . وقيل : معناه تتبع كل نفس ( ما أسلفت   )   [ ص: 132 ] ما قدمت من خير أو شر . وقيل : معناه تعاين ، ( وردوا إلى الله   ) إلى حكمه فيتفرد فيهم بالحكم ، ( مولاهم الحق   ) الذي يتولى ويملك أمورهم : فإن قيل : أليس قد قال : " وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم   ( محمد    - 11 ) ؟ قيل : المولى هناك بمعنى الناصر ، وهاهنا بمعنى : المالك ، ( وضل عنهم   ) زال عنهم وبطل ، ( ما كانوا يفترون   ) في الدنيا من التكذيب . 
( قل  من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أم من يملك السمع  والأبصار ومن يخرج الحي من  الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ومن يدبر الأمر  فسيقولون الله فقل أفلا تتقون   ( 31 ) فذلكم الله ربكم الحق فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال فأنى تصرفون   ( 32 ) كذلك حقت كلمة ربك على الذين فسقوا أنهم لا يؤمنون   ( 33 ) . ( قل هل من شركائكم من يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده قل الله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده فأنى تؤفكون   ( 34 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( قل من يرزقكم من السماء والأرض   ) أي : من السماء بالمطر ، ومن الأرض بالنبات ، ( أمن يملك السمع والأبصار   ) أي : من إعطائكم السمع والأبصار ، ( ومن يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي   ) يخرج الحي من النطفة والنطفة من الحي ، ( ومن يدبر الأمر   ) أي : يقضي الأمر ، ( فسيقولون الله   ) هو الذي يفعل هذه الأشياء ، ( فقل أفلا تتقون   ) أفلا تخافون عقابه في شرككم؟ وقيل : أفلا تتقون الشرك مع هذا الإقرار؟ 

 ( فذلكم الله ربكم   ) الذي يفعل هذه الأشياء هو ربكم ، ( الحق فماذا بعد الحق إلا الضلال فأنى تصرفون   ) أي : فأين تصرفون عن عبادته وأنتم مقرون به؟ 

 ( كذلك ) قال الكلبي    : هكذا ، ( حقت ) وجبت ، ( كلمة ربك   ) حكمه السابق ، ( على الذين فسقوا   ) كفروا ، ( أنهم لا يؤمنون   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع  وابن عامر    " كلمات ربك " بالجمع هاهنا موضعين ، وفي المؤمن ، والآخرون على التوحيد . 

 قوله : ( قل هل من شركائكم   ) أوثانكم ( من يبدأ الخلق   ) ينشئ الخلق من غير أصل ولا مثال ، ( ثم يعيده   ) ثم يحييه من بعد الموت كهيئته ، فإن أجابوك وإلا ف ( قل ) أنت : ( الله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده فأنى تؤفكون   ) أي : تصرفون عن قصد السبيل .   [ ص: 133 ] 
( قل  هل من شركائكم من يهدي إلى الحق قل الله يهدي  للحق أفمن يهدي إلى الحق أحق  أن يتبع أمن لا يهدي إلا أن يهدى فما لكم كيف  تحكمون وما   ( 35 ) وما يتبع أكثرهم إلا ظنا إن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا إن الله عليم بما يفعلون   ( 36 ) . 

 ( قل هل من شركائكم من يهدي   ) يرشد ، ( إلى الحق ) فإذا قالوا : لا - ولا بد لهم من ذلك - ( قل الله يهدي للحق   ) أي إلى الحق . 

 ( أفمن يهدي إلى الحق أحق أن يتبع أمن لا يهدي   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : ساكنة الهاء ، خفيفة الدال ، وقرأ الآخرون : بتشديد الدال ، ثم قرأ أبو جعفر ،  وقالون : بسكون الهاء ، وأبو عمرو  بروم الهاء بين الفتح والسكون ، وقرأ حفص    : بفتح الياء وكسر الهاء ، وأبو بكر  بكسرهما   ، والباقون بفتحهما ، ومعناه : يهتدي - في جميعها - فمن خفف الدال ، قال :   يقال : هديته فهدي ، أي : اهتدى ، ومن شدد الدال أدغم التاء في الدال ،  ثم  أبو عمرو  يروم على  مذهبه في إيثار  التخفيف ، ومن سكن الهاء تركها على حالتها كما فعل في "  تعدوا " و "  يخصمون " ومن فتح الهاء نقل فتحة التاء المدغمة إلى الهاء ،  ومن كسر الهاء  فلالتقاء الساكنين ، وقال الجزم يحرك إلى الكسر ، ومن كسر  الياء مع الهاء  أتبع الكسرة الكسرة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إلا أن يهدى   ) معنى الآية : الله الذي يهدي إلى الحق أحق بالاتباع أم الصنم الذي لا يهتدي إلا أن يهدى؟ 

 فإن قيل : كيف قال : " إلا أن يهدى   " ، والصنم لا يتصور أن يهتدي ولا أن يهدى ؟ 

 قيل : معنى الهداية في حق الأصنام الانتقال ، أي : أنها لا تنتقل من مكان إلى مكان إلا أن تحمل وتنقل ، يتبين به عجز الأصنام . 

 وجواب آخر وهو : أن ذكر الهداية على وجه المجاز ، وذلك أن المشركين لما   اتخذوا الأصنام آلهة وأنزلوها منزلة من يسمع ويعقل عبر عنها بما يعبر عمن   يعلم ويعقل ، ووصفت بصفة من يعقل . 

 ( فما لكم كيف تحكمون   ) كيف تقضون حين زعمتم أن لله شريكا؟ 

 قوله تعالى : (   ( وما يتبع أكثرهم إلا ظنا     ) منهم ، يقولون : إن الأصنام آلهة ، وإنها تشفع لهم في الآخرة ظنا منهم  ،  لم يرد به كتاب ولا رسول ، وأراد بالأكثر : جميع من يقول ذلك ، ( إن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا   ) أي : لا يدفع عنهم من عذاب الله شيئا . وقيل : لا يقوم مقام العلم ، ( إن الله عليم بما يفعلون   ) 

[ ص: 134 ]   ( وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين   ( 37 ) أم يقولون افتراه قل فأتوا بسورة مثله وادعوا من استطعتم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين   ( 38 ) بل كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ولما يأتهم تأويله كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين   ( 39 ) ومنهم من يؤمن به ومنهم من لا يؤمن به وربك أعلم بالمفسدين   ( 40 ) وإن كذبوك فقل لي عملي ولكم عملكم أنتم بريئون مما أعمل وأنا بريء مما تعملون   ( 41 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وما كان هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله   ) قال الفراء    : معناه : وما ينبغي لمثل هذا القرآن أن يفترى من دون الله ، كقوله تعالى : " وما كان لنبي أن يغل   " ( آل عمران - 161 ) . 

 وقيل : " أن " بمعنى اللام ، أي : وما كان هذا القرآن ليفترى من دون الله . 

 قوله : ( ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه   ) أي : بين يدي القرآن من التوراة والإنجيل . 

 وقيل : تصديق الذي بين يدي القرآن من القيامة والبعث ، ( وتفصيل الكتاب   ) تبيين ما في الكتاب من الحلال والحرام والفرائض والأحكام ، ( لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين   ) . 

 ( أم يقولون   ) قال أبو عبيدة    : " أم " بمعنى الواو ، أي : ويقولون ، ( افتراه ) اختلق محمد  القرآن من قبل نفسه ، ( قل فأتوا بسورة مثله   ) شبه القرآن ( وادعوا من استطعتم   ) ممن تعبدون ، ( من دون الله   ) ليعينوكم على ذلك ، ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) أن محمدا  افتراه ثم قال : 

 ( بل كذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه   ) يعني : القرآن ، كذبوا به ولم يحيطوا بعلمه ، ( ولما يأتهم تأويله   ) أي : عاقبة ما وعد الله في القرآن ، أنه يئول إليه أمرهم من العقوبة ، يريد : أنهم لم يعلموا ما يئول إليه عاقبة أمرهم . ( كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم   ) أي : كما كذب هؤلاء الكفار بالقرآن كذلك كذب الذين من قبلهم من كفار الأمم الخالية ، ( فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين   ) آخر أمر المشركين بالهلاك . 

 ( ومنهم من يؤمن به   ) أي : من قومك من يؤمن بالقرآن ، ( ومنهم من لا يؤمن به   ) لعلم الله السابق فيهم ، ( وربك أعلم بالمفسدين   ) الذين لا يؤمنون . 

 ( وإن كذبوك   ) يا محمد ،    ( فقل لي عملي   ) وجزاؤه ، ( ولكم عملكم   ) وجزاؤه ، ( أنتم بريئون مما أعمل وأنا بريء مما تعملون   ) هذا كقوله تعالى : " لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم   " ( القصص - 55 ) ،   [ ص: 135 ]   " لكم دينكم ولي دين   " ( الكافرون - 6 ) . 

 قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : هذه الآية منسوخة بآية الجهاد . 

 ثم أخبر أن التوفيق للإيمان به لا بغيره : 

( ومنهم من يستمعون إليك أفأنت تسمع الصم ولو كانوا لا يعقلون   ( 42 ) . ( ومنهم من ينظر إليك أفأنت تهدي العمي ولو كانوا لا يبصرون   ( 43 ) إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون   ( 44 ) ويوم يحشرهم كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار يتعارفون بينهم قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله وما كانوا مهتدين   ( 45 ) . 

 فقال : ( ومنهم من يستمعون إليك   ) بأسماعهم الظاهرة فلا ينفعهم ، ( أفأنت تسمع الصم   ) يريد : سمع القلب ، ( ولو كانوا لا يعقلون   ) . 

 ( ومنهم من ينظر إليك   ) بأبصارهم الظاهرة ، ( أفأنت تهدي العمي   ) يريد عمى القلب ، ( ولو كانوا لا يبصرون     ) وهذا تسلية من الله عز وجل لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إنك لا   تقدر أن تسمع من سلبته السمع ، ولا أن تهدي من سلبته البصر ، ولا أن توفق   للإيمان من حكمت عليه أن لا يؤمن . 

 ( إن الله لا يظلم الناس شيئا   ) لأنه في جميع أفعاله متفضل عادل ، ( ولكن الناس أنفسهم يظلمون   ) بالكفر والمعصية . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويوم يحشرهم   ) قرأ حفص  بالياء ، والآخرون بالنون ، ( كأن لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من النهار   ) قال الضحاك :  كأن لم يلبثوا في الدنيا إلا ساعة من النهار . وقال ابن عباس    : كأن لم يلبثوا في قبورهم إلا قدر ساعة من النهار ، ( يتعارفون بينهم     ) يعرف بعضهم بعضا حين بعثوا من القبور كمعرفتهم في الدنيا ، ثم تنقطع   المعرفة إذا عاينوا أهوال القيامة . وفي بعض الآثار : أن الإنسان يعرف يوم   القيامة من بجنبه ولا يكلمه هيبة وخشية . 

 ( قد خسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله وما كانوا مهتدين   ) والمراد من الخسران : خسران النفس ، ولا شيء أعظم منه . 
[ ص: 136 ]   ( وإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإلينا مرجعهم ثم الله شهيد على ما يفعلون   ( 46 ) ولكل أمة رسول فإذا جاء رسولهم قضي بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون   ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   ( 48 ) قل لا أملك لنفسي ضرا ولا نفعا إلا ما شاء الله لكل أمة أجل إذا جاء أجلهم فلا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   ( 49 ) قل أرأيتم إن أتاكم عذابه بياتا أو نهارا ماذا يستعجل منه المجرمون   ( 50 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإما نرينك   ) يا محمد ،    ( بعض الذي نعدهم   ) في حياتك من العذاب ، ( أو نتوفينك ) قبل تعذيبهم ، ( فإلينا مرجعهم   ) في الآخرة ، ( ثم الله شهيد على ما يفعلون   ) فيجزيهم به ، " ثم " بمعنى الواو ، تقديره : والله شهيد . قال مجاهد    : فكان البعض الذي أراه قتلهم ببدر ، وسائر أنواع العذاب بعد موتهم . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولكل أمة رسول فإذا جاء رسولهم   ) وكذبوه ، ( قضي بينهم بالقسط   ) أي عذبوا في الدنيا وأهلكوا بالعذاب ، يعني : قبل مجيء الرسول ، لا ثواب ولا عقاب . وقال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : فإذا جاء رسولهم الذي أرسل إليهم يوم القيامة قضي بينه وبينهم بالقسط ، ( وهم لا يظلمون   ) لا يعذبون بغير ذنب ولا يؤاخذون بغير حجة ولا ينقص من حسناتهم ولا يزاد على سيئاتهم . 

 ( ويقولون ) أي : ويقول المشركون : ( متى هذا الوعد   ) الذي تعدنا يا محمد  من العذاب . وقيل : قيام الساعة ، ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) أنت يا محمد  وأتباعك . 

 ( قل لا أملك لنفسي   ) لا أقدر لها على شيء ، ( ضرا ولا نفعا   ) أي : دفع ضر ولا جلب نفع ، ( إلا ما شاء الله   ) أن أملكه ، ( لكل أمة أجل   ) مدة مضروبة ، ( إذا جاء أجلهم   ) وقت فناء أعمارهم ، ( فلا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   ) أي : لا يتأخرون ولا يتقدمون .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (213)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع*
*سُورَةِ يُونُسَ
**الاية137 إلى الاية 141*
*

*
*
قوله تعالى : ( قل أرأيتم إن أتاكم عذابه بياتا   ) ليلا ( أو نهارا ماذا يستعجل منه المجرمون     ) أي : ماذا يستعجل من الله المشركون . وقيل : ماذا يستعجل من العذاب   المجرمون ، وقد وقعوا فيه؟ وحقيقة المعنى : أنهم كانوا يستعجلون العذاب ،   فيقولون : " اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم   " ( الأنفال - 32 ) . فيقول الله تعالى : ( ماذا يستعجل   ) يعني : أيش يعلم   [ ص: 137 ] المجرمون ماذا يستعجلون ويطلبون ، كالرجل يقول لغيره وقد فعل قبيحا ماذا جنيت على نفسك . 
( أثم إذا ما وقع آمنتم به آلآن وقد كنتم به تستعجلون   ( 51 ) ثم قيل للذين ظلموا ذوقوا عذاب الخلد هل تجزون إلا بما كنتم تكسبون   ( 52 ) ويستنبئونك أحق هو قل إي وربي إنه لحق وما أنتم بمعجزين   ( 53 ) . ( ولو أن لكل نفس ظلمت ما في الأرض لافتدت به وأسروا الندامة لما رأوا العذاب وقضي بينهم بالقسط وهم لا يظلمون   ( 54 ) ألا إن لله ما في السماوات والأرض ألا إن وعد الله حق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 55 ) هو يحيي ويميت وإليه ترجعون   ( 56 ) . 

 ( أثم إذا ما وقع   ) قيل : معناه أهنالك؟ وحينئذ ، وليس بحرف عطف ، " إذا ما وقع " نزل العذاب ، ( آمنتم به     ) أي بالله في وقت اليأس . وقيل : آمنتم به أي صدقتم بالعذاب وقت نزوله ،   ( آلآن ) فيه إضمار ، أي : يقال لكم : آلآن تؤمنون حين وقع العذاب؟ ( وقد كنتم به تستعجلون   ) تكذيبا واستهزاء . 

 ( ثم قيل للذين ظلموا   ) أشركوا ، ( ذوقوا عذاب الخلد هل تجزون إلا بما كنتم تكسبون   ) في الدنيا . 

 ( ويستنبئونك ) أي : يستخبرونك يا محمد ،    ( أحق هو   ) أي : ما تعدنا من العذاب وقيام الساعة ، ( قل إي وربي   ) أي : نعم وربي ، ( إنه لحق   ) لا شك فيه ، ( وما أنتم بمعجزين   ) أي : بفائتين من العذاب ، لأن من عجز عن شيء فقد فاته . 

 ( ولو أن لكل نفس ظلمت   ) أي : أشركت ، ( ما في الأرض لافتدت به   ) يوم القيامة ، والافتداء هاهنا : بذل ما ينجو به من العذاب . ( وأسروا الندامة   ) قال أبو عبيدة      : معناه : أظهروا الندامة ، لأنه ليس ذلك اليوم يوم تصبر وتصنع . وقيل :   معناه أخفوا أي : أخفى الرؤساء الندامة من الضعفاء ، خوفا من ملامتهم   وتعييرهم ، ( لما رأوا العذاب وقضي بينهم بالقسط   ) فرغ من عذابهم ، ( وهم لا يظلمون   )   [ ص: 138 ]   ( ألا إن لله ما في السماوات والأرض ألا إن وعد الله حق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون هو يحيي ويميت وإليه ترجعون   ) . 
( يا أيها الناس قد جاءتكم موعظة من ربكم وشفاء لما في الصدور وهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين   ( 57 ) قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون   ( 58 ) قل أرأيتم ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق فجعلتم منه حراما وحلالا قل آلله أذن لكم أم على الله تفترون   ( 59 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ياأيها الناس قد جاءتكم موعظة   ) تذكرة ، ( من ربكم وشفاء لما في الصدور     ) أي : دواء للجهل ، لما في الصدور . أي : شفاء لعمى القلوب ، والصدر :   موضع القلب ، وهو أعز موضع في الإنسان لجوار القلب ، ( وهدى ) من الضلالة ،   ( ورحمة للمؤمنين   ) والرحمة هي النعمة على المحتاج ، فإنه لو أهدى ملك إلى ملك شيئا لا يقال قد رحمه ، وإن كان ذلك نعمة لأنه لم يضعها في محتاج . 

قوله تعالى : ( قل بفضل الله وبرحمته   ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : فضل الله : الإيمان ، ورحمته : القرآن   . وقال أبو سعيد الخدري    : فضل الله القرآن ورحمته أن جعلنا من أهله   . 

وقال ابن عمر    : فضل الله : الإسلام ، ورحمته : تزيينه في القلب   . 

وقال خالد بن معدان    : فضل الله : الإسلام ، ورحمته : السنن   . 

 وقيل : فضل الله : الإيمان ، ورحمته : الجنة . 

 ( فبذلك فليفرحوا   ) أي : ليفرح المؤمنون أن جعلهم الله من أهله ، ( هو خير مما يجمعون   ) أي : مما يجمعه الكفار من الأموال . وقيل : كلاهما خبر عن الكفار . 

 وقرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر    : " فليفرحوا " بالياء ، و " تجمعون " بالتاء ، وقرأ يعقوب  كليهما بالتاء ، مختلف عنه خطابا للمؤمنين . 

 ( قل ) يا محمد  لكفار مكة ،    ( أرأيتم ما أنزل الله لكم من رزق   ) عبر عن الخلق بالإنزال ، لأن ما في الأرض من خير ، فمما أنزل الله من رزق ، من زرع وضرع ، ( فجعلتم منه حراما وحلالا   ) هو ما حرموا من الحرث ومن الأنعام كالبحيرة ، والسائبة ، والوصيلة والحام . قال الضحاك    : هو قوله تعالى : " وجعلوا لله مما ذرأ من الحرث والأنعام نصيبا   ( الأنعام - 136 ) . ( قل آلله أذن لكم   ) في هذا التحريم والتحليل ، ( أم ) بل ، ( على الله تفترون   ) وهو قولهم : " والله أمرنا بها   " . 
[ ص: 139 ]   ( وما ظن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب يوم القيامة إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون   ( 60 ) وما   تكون في شأن وما تتلو منه من قرآن ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا   إذ تفيضون فيه وما يعزب عن ربك من مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا   أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين   ( 61 ) . ( ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   ( 62 ) . 

  ( وما ظن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب يوم القيامة   ) أيحسبون أن الله لا يؤاخذهم به ولا يعاقبهم عليه ، ( إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما تكون   ) يا محمد ،    ( في شأن   ) عمل من الأعمال ، وجمعه شئون ، ( وما تتلو منه   ) من الله ، ( من قرآن   ) نازل ، وقيل : " منه " أي من الشأن من قرآن ، نزل فيه ، ثم خاطبه وأمته فقال : ( ولا تعملون من عمل إلا كنا عليكم شهودا إذ تفيضون فيه   ) أي : تدخلون وتخوضون فيه ، الهاء عائدة إلى العمل ، والإفاضة : الدخول في العمل . وقال ابن الأنباري    : تندفعون فيه . وقيل : تكثرون فيه . والإفاضة : الدفع بكثرة . 

  ( وما يعزب عن ربك   ) يغيب عن ربك ، وقرأ الكسائي    " يعزب " بكسر الزاي ، وقرأ الآخرون بضمها ، وهما لغتان . ( من مثقال ذرة   ) أي : مثقال ذرة ، و " من " صلة ، والذرة هي : النملة الحميراء الصغيرة . ( في الأرض ولا في السماء ولا أصغر من ذلك   ) أي : من الذرة ، ( ولا أكبر ) قرأ حمزة  ويعقوب      : برفع الراء فيهما ، عطفا على موضع المثقال قبل دخول " من " ، وقرأ   الآخرون : بنصبهما ، إرادة للكسرة ، عطفا على الذرة في الكسر . ( إلا في كتاب مبين   ) وهو اللوح المحفوظ . 

 قوله تعالى :   ( ألا إن أولياء الله لا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ) واختلفوا فيمن يستحق هذا الاسم . قال بعضهم : هم الذين ذكرهم الله تعالى فقال : 

 ( الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   ) وقال قوم : هم المتحابون في الله عز وجل . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن بشران ،  أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ،  حدثنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن ابن أبي حسين   [ ص: 140 ] عن  شهر بن حوشب ،  عن أبي مالك الأشعري  رضي الله عنه قال : كنت   عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " إن لله عبادا ليسوا بأنبياء ولا   شهداء يغبطهم النبيون والشهداء لقربهم ومقعدهم من الله يوم القيامة " ، قال   : وفي ناحية القوم أعرابي فجثا على ركبتيه ورمى بيديه ثم قال : حدثنا يا   رسول الله عنهم من هم؟ قال : فرأيت في وجه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم البشر  ،  فقال : " هم عباد من عباد الله من بلدان شتى وقبائل لم يكن بينهم أرحام   يتواصلون بها ، ولا دنيا يتباذلون بها ، يتحابون بروح الله ، يجعل الله   وجوههم نورا ، ويجعل لهم منابر من لؤلؤ قدام الرحمن ، يفزع الناس ولا   يفزعون ، ويخاف الناس ولا يخافون "   . 

 ورواه  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن عبد الحميد بن بهرام  قال : حدثنا  شهر بن حوشب ،  حدثني عبد الرحمن بن غنم  عن أبي مالك الأشعري ،  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سئل : من أولياء الله؟ فقال : الذين إذا رءوا ذكر الله " . 

ويروى عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : قال الله تعالى :   " إن أوليائي من عبادي الذين يذكرون بذكري وأذكر بذكرهم " . 

( لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة لا تبديل لكلمات الله ذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ( 64 ) . 

 ( لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة   ) اختلفوا في هذه البشرى : روي عن عبادة بن الصامت  قال : سألت   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قوله تعالى : " لهم البشرى في الحياة   الدنيا " ، قال : " هي الرؤيا الصالحة يراها المسلم أو ترى له "   .   [ ص: 141 ] أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا أبو اليمان ،  حدثنا شعيب ،  عن الزهري ،  حدثني  سعيد بن المسيب ،  أن  أبا هريرة  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " لم يبق من النبوة إلا المبشرات " ، قالوا : وما المبشرات؟ قال : " الرؤيا الصالحة   "   . 

 وقيل : البشرى في الدنيا هي : الثناء الحسن ، وفي الآخرة : الجنة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق بن أبي شريح ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي ،  حدثنا علي بن الجعد  ، أخبرنا شعبة  عن  أبي عمران الجوني  قال : سمعت عبد الله بن الصامت  قال : قال أبو ذر    : يا رسول الله الرجل يعمل لنفسه ويحبه الناس؟ قال : " تلك عاجل بشرى المؤمن "   . وأخرج مسلم بن الحجاج  هذا الحديث عن يحيى بن يحيى  عن حماد بن زيد  عن أبي عمران ،  وقال : " ويحمده الناس عليه " . . 

 وقال الزهري  وقتادة    : هي نزول الملائكة بالبشارة من الله تعالى عند الموت ، قال الله تعالى : " تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون   " ( فصلت - 30 ) 

 وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس      : البشرى في الدنيا ، يريد : عند الموت تأتيهم الملائكة بالبشارة ، وفي   الآخرة عند خروج نفس المؤمن ، يعرج بها إلى الله ، ويبشر برضوان الله   . 

وقال الحسن : هي ما بشر الله المؤمنين في كتابه من جنته وكريم ثوابه ، كقوله : " وبشر الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات   " ( البقرة - 25 ) ، " وبشر المؤمنين   " ( الأحزاب - 47 ) " وأبشروا بالجنة   " ( فصلت - 30 ) . 

 وقيل : بشرهم في الدنيا بالكتاب والرسول أنهم أولياء الله ، ويبشرهم في القبور وفي كتب أعمالهم بالجنة .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (214)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع*
*سُورَةِ يُونُسَ
**الاية142 إلى الاية 146*
*
*
*
 ( لا تبديل لكلمات الله   ) لا تغيير لقوله ، ولا خلف لوعده . ( ذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ) 
[ ص: 142 ]   ( ولا يحزنك قولهم إن العزة لله جميعا هو السميع العليم   ( 65 ) ألا إن لله من في السماوات ومن في الأرض وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن هم إلا يخرصون   ( 66 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون   ( 67 ) قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه هو الغني له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض إن عندكم من سلطان بهذا أتقولون على الله ما لا تعلمون   ( 68 ) قل إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون   ( 69 ) . 

  ( ولا يحزنك قولهم   ) يعني : قول المشركين ، تم الكلام هاهنا ثم ابتدأ ، فقال : ( إن العزة لله   ) يعني الغلبة والقدرة لله ( جميعا ) هو ناصرك ، وناصر دينك ، والمنتقم منهم . 

قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : إن العزة لله جميعا يعني : أن الله يعز من يشاء ، كما قال في آية أخرى : " ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين   " ( المنافقون - 8 ) ، وعزة الرسول والمؤمنين بالله فهي كلها لله   . 

 ( هو السميع العليم   ) . 

 (   ( ألا إن لله من في السماوات ومن في الأرض وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء   ) هو استفهام معناه : وأي شيء يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء؟ 

 وقيل : وما يتبعون حقيقة ، لأنهم يعبدونها على ظن أنهم شركاء فيشفعون لنا ، وليس على ما يظنون . ( إن يتبعون إلا الظن   ) يظنون أنها تقربهم إلى الله تعالى ، ( وإن هم إلا يخرصون   ) يكذبون . 

 ( هو الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا   ) مضيئا يبصر فيه ، كقولهم : ليل نائم وعيشة راضية . قال قطرب :  تقول العرب : أظلم الليل وأضاء النهار وأبصر ، أي : صار ذا ظلمة وضياء وبصر ، ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون   ) سمع الاعتبار أنه مما لا يقدر عليه إلا عالم قادر . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني : المشركين ، ( اتخذ الله ولدا   ) وهو قولهم الملائكة بنات الله ، ( سبحانه هو الغني   ) عن خلقه ، ( له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   ) عبيدا وملكا ، ( إن عندكم   ) ما عندكم ، ( من سلطان   ) حجة وبرهان ، و " من " صلة . 

 ( قل إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون   ) لا ينجون ، وقيل : لا يبقون في الدنيا ولكن : 
[ ص: 143 ]   ( متاع في الدنيا ثم إلينا مرجعهم ثم نذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون   ( 70 ) . ( واتل   عليهم نبأ نوح إذ قال لقومه يا قوم إن كان كبر عليكم مقامي وتذكيري بآيات   الله فعلى الله توكلت فأجمعوا أمركم وشركاءكم ثم لا يكن أمركم عليكم غمة  ثم  اقضوا إلي ولا تنظرون   ( 71 ) فإن توليتم فما سألتكم من أجر إن أجري إلا على الله وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين   ( 72 ) . 

 ( متاع ) قليل يتمتعون به وبلاغ ينتفعون به إلى انقضاء آجالهم : و " متاع " رفع بإضمار ، أي : هو متاع ، ( في الدنيا ثم إلينا مرجعهم ثم نذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون   ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( واتل عليهم نبأ نوح   ) أي : اقرأ يا محمد  على أهل مكة  خبر نوح    ( إذ قال لقومه   ) وهم ولد قابيل ،    ( يا قوم إن كان كبر عليكم   ) عظم وثقل عليكم ، ( مقامي ) طول مكثي فيكم ( وتذكيري ) ووعظي إياكم ( بآيات الله   ) بحججه وبيناته ، فعزمتم على قتلي وطردي ( فعلى الله توكلت فأجمعوا أمركم   ) أي : أحكموا أمركم واعزموا عليه ، ( وشركاءكم ) أي : وادعوا شركاءكم ، أي : آلهتكم ، فاستعينوا بها لتجتمع معكم . 

 وقال الزجاج    : معناه : فأجمعوا أمركم مع شركائكم ، فلما ترك " مع " انتصب . وقرأ يعقوب    : " وشركاؤكم " رفع ، أي : فأجمعوا أمركم أنتم وشركاؤكم . 

 ( ثم لا يكن أمركم عليكم غمة   ) أي : خفيا مبهما ، من قولهم : غم الهلال على الناس ، أي : أشكل عليهم ، ( ثم اقضوا إلي   ) أي : أمضوا ما في أنفسكم وافرغوا منه ، يقال : قضى فلان إذا مات ومضى وقضى دينه إذا فرغ منه . 

 وقيل : معناه : توجهوا إلي بالقتل والمكروه . 

 وقيل فاقضوا ما أنتم قاضون ، وهذا مثل قول السحرة لفرعون    : " فاقض ما أنت قاض   " ( طه - 72 ) ، أي : اعمل ما أنت عامل . 

 ( ولا تنظرون   ) ولا تؤخرون وهذا على طريق التعجيز ، أخبر الله عن نوح  أنه كان واثقا بنصر الله تعالى غير خائف من كيد قومه ، علما منه بأنهم وآلهتهم ليس إليهم نفع ولا ضر إلا أن يشاء الله . 

 ( فإن توليتم   ) أعرضتم عن قولي وقبول نصحي ، ( فما سألتكم   ) على تبليغ الرسالة والدعوة ، ( من أجر   ) جعل وعوض ، ( إن أجري   ) ما أجري وثوابي ، ( إلا على الله وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين   ) أي : من المؤمنين . وقيل : من المستسلمين لأمر الله . 
[ ص: 144 ]   ( فكذبوه فنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك وجعلناهم خلائف وأغرقنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين   ( 73 ) ثم بعثنا من بعده رسلا إلى قومهم فجاءوهم بالبينات فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا به من قبل كذلك نطبع على قلوب المعتدين   ( 74 ) ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى وهارون إلى فرعون وملئه بآياتنا فاستكبروا وكانوا قوما مجرمين   ( 75 ) فلما جاءهم الحق من عندنا قالوا إن هذا لسحر مبين   ( 76 ) قال موسى أتقولون للحق لما جاءكم أسحر هذا ولا يفلح الساحرون   ( 77 ) قالوا أجئتنا لتلفتنا عما وجدنا عليه آباءنا وتكون لكما الكبرياء في الأرض وما نحن لكما بمؤمنين   ( 78 ) . 

 ( فكذبوه ) يعني نوحا    ( فنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك وجعلناهم خلائف   ) أي : جعلنا الذين معه في الفلك سكان الأرض خلفاء عن الهالكين . ( وأغرقنا الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين   ) أي : آخر أمر الذين أنذرتهم الرسل فلم يؤمنوا . 

 ( ثم بعثنا من بعده رسلا   ) أي : من بعد نوح  رسلا . ( إلى قومهم فجاءوهم بالبينات   ) بالدلالات الواضحات ، ( فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا به من قبل   ) أي : بما كذب به قوم نوح  من قبل ، ( كذلك نطبع   ) أي : نختم ، ( على قلوب المعتدين   ) . 

 ( ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى وهارون إلى فرعون وملئه   ) يعني : أشراف قومه ، ( بآياتنا فاستكبروا وكانوا قوما مجرمين   ) . 

 ( فلما جاءهم   ) يعني : جاء فرعون  وقومه ، ( الحق من عندنا قالوا إن هذا لسحر مبين   ) . 

 ( قال موسى أتقولون للحق لما جاءكم أسحر هذا   ) تقدير الكلام : أتقولون للحق لما جاءكم سحر ، أسحر هذا ، فحذف السحر الأول اكتفاء بدلالة الكلام عليه . ( ولا يفلح الساحرون   ) . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني : فرعون  وقومه لموسى ،    ( أجئتنا لتلفتنا   ) لتصرفنا . وقال قتادة    : لتلوينا ، ( عما وجدنا عليه آباءنا وتكون لكما الكبرياء   ) الملك والسلطان ، ( في الأرض ) أرض مصر    . وقرأ أبو بكر    : " ويكون " بالياء ، ( وما نحن لكما بمؤمنين   ) بمصدقين . 
[ ص: 145 ]   ( وقال فرعون ائتوني بكل ساحر عليم   ( 79 ) فلما جاء السحرة قال لهم موسى ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون   ( 80 ) فلما ألقوا قال موسى ما جئتم به السحر إن الله سيبطله إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين   ( 81 ) ويحق الله الحق بكلماته ولو كره المجرمون   ( 82 ) فما آمن لموسى إلا ذرية من قومه على خوف من فرعون وملئهم أن يفتنهم وإن فرعون لعال في الأرض وإنه لمن المسرفين   ( 83 ) . 

 ( وقال فرعون ائتوني بكل ساحر عليم   ) 

 ( فلما جاء السحرة قال لهم موسى ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون   ) ( 

فلما ألقوا قال موسى ما جئتم به السحر   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  وأبو جعفر    : " آلسحر " بالمد على الاستفهام ، وقرأ الآخرون بلا مد ، يدل عليه قراءة ابن مسعود    " ما جئتم به سحر " بغير الألف واللام . ( إن الله سيبطله إن الله لا يصلح عمل المفسدين   ) . 

 ( ويحق الله الحق بكلماته   ) بآياته ، ( ولو كره المجرمون   ) . 

 ( فما آمن لموسى   ) لم يصدق موسى  مع ما آتاهم به من الآيات ، ( إلا ذرية من قومه   ) اختلفوا في الهاء التي في " قومه " ، قيل : هي راجعة إلى موسى ،  وأراد بهم مؤمني بني إسرائيل  الذين كانوا بمصر  وخرجوا معه . قال مجاهد    : كانوا أولاد الذين أرسل إليهم موسى  من بني إسرائيل ،  هلك الآباء وبقي الأبناء . 

 وقال الآخرون : الهاء راجعة إلى فرعون    . روى عطية  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : هم ناس يسير من قوم فرعون  آمنوا ، منهم امرأة فرعون ،  ومؤمن آل فرعون ،  وخازن فرعون ،  وامرأة خازنه ، وماشطته ، وعن ابن عباس  رواية أخرى : أنهم كانوا سبعين ألف بيت من القبط من آل فرعون ،  وأمهاتهم من بني إسرائيل  فجعل الرجل يتبع أمه وأخواله . 

 وقيل : هم قوم نجوا من قتل فرعون ،  وذلك أن فرعون  لما أمر بقتل أبناء بني إسرائيل  كانت المرأة من بني إسرائيل  إذا ولدت ابنا وهبته لقبطية خوفا من القتل ، فنشئوا عند القبط ،  وأسلموا في اليوم الذي غلبت السحرة . 

 قال الفراء    : سموا ذرية ؛ لأن آباءهم كانوا من القبط وأمهاتهم من بني إسرائيل ،  كما يقال لأولاد أهل فارس  الذين سقطوا إلى اليمن    : الأبناء ، لأن أمهاتهم من غير جنس آبائهم .   [ ص: 146 ]   ( على خوف من فرعون وملئهم   ) قيل : أراد بفرعون  آل فرعون  ، أي : على خوف من آل فرعون  وملئهم ، كما قال : " واسأل القرية   " ( يوسف - 82 ) أي : أهل القرية . وقيل : إنما قال : " وملئهم " وفرعون  واحد   ؛ لأن الملك إذا ذكر يفهم منه هو وأصحابه ، كما يقال : قدم الخليفة ؛  يراد  هو ومن معه . وقيل : أراد ملأ الذرية ، فإن ملأهم كانوا من قوم فرعون    . ( أن يفتنهم   ) أي : يصرفهم عن دينهم ولم يقل يفتنوهم لأنه أخبر عن فرعون  وكان قومه على مثل ما كان عليه فرعون ،    ( وإن فرعون لعال   ) لمتكبر ، ( في الأرض وإنه لمن المسرفين   ) المجاوزين الحد ، لأنه كان عبدا فادعى الربوبية . 
( وقال موسى ياقوم إن كنتم آمنتم بالله فعليه توكلوا إن كنتم مسلمين   ( 84 ) فقالوا على الله توكلنا ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين   ( 85 ) ونجنا برحمتك من القوم الكافرين   ( 86 ) وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه أن تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة وأقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين   ( 87 ) . 

 ( وقال موسى   ) لمؤمني قومه ، ( يا قوم إن كنتم آمنتم بالله فعليه توكلوا إن كنتم مسلمين   ) . 

 ( فقالوا على الله توكلنا   ) اعتمدنا ، ثم دعوا فقالوا ، ( ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للقوم الظالمين   ) أي : لا تظهرهم علينا ولا تهلكنا بأيديهم ، فيظنوا أنا لم نكن على الحق فيزدادوا طغيانا . وقال مجاهد    : لا تعذبنا بعذاب من عندك ، فيقول قوم فرعون    : لو كانوا على الحق لما عذبوا ويظنوا أنهم خير منا فيفتتنوا . 

 ( ونجنا برحمتك من القوم الكافرين   ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأوحينا إلى موسى وأخيه   ) هارون ،    ( أن تبوآ لقومكما بمصر بيوتا   ) يقال : تبوأ فلان لنفسه بيتا ومضجعا إذا اتخذه ، وبوأته أنا إذا اتخذته له ، ( واجعلوا بيوتكم قبلة   ) قال أكثر المفسرين : كانت بنو إسرائيل  لا يصلون إلا في كنائسهم وبيعهم ، وكانت ظاهرة ، فلما أرسل موسى  أمر فرعون  بتخريبها ومنعهم من الصلاة فأمروا أن يتخذوا مساجد في بيوتهم ويصلوا فيها خوفا من فرعون ،  هذا قول إبراهيم  وعكرمة  عن ابن عباس . 

وقال مجاهد    : خاف موسى  ومن معه من فرعون  أن يصلوا في الكنائس الجامعة ، فأمروا بأن يجعلوا في بيوتهم مساجد مستقبلة الكعبة ،  يصلون فيها سرا . معناه : واجعلوا بيوتكم إلى القبلة . 

 وروى  ابن جريج  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : كانت الكعبة  قبلة موسى  ومن معه .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (215)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع*
*سُورَةِ يُونُسَ
**الاية147 إلى الاية 151*
*
*
*

 ( وأقيموا الصلاة وبشر المؤمنين   ) يا محمد    . 
[ ص: 147 ]   ( وقال  موسى  ربنا إنك آتيت فرعون وملأه زينة وأموالا في الحياة الدنيا ربنا  ليضلوا عن  سبيلك ربنا اطمس على أموالهم واشدد على قلوبهم فلا يؤمنوا حتى  يروا العذاب  الأليم   ( 88 ) . ( قال قد أجيبت دعوتكما فاستقيما ولا تتبعان سبيل الذين لا يعلمون   ( 89 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وقال موسى ربنا إنك آتيت فرعون وملأه زينة   ) من متاع الدنيا ، ( وأموالا في الحياة الدنيا ربنا ليضلوا عن سبيلك   ) اختلفوا في هذه اللام ، قيل : هي لام كي ، معناه : آتيتهم كي تفتنهم فيضلوا ويضلوا ، كقوله : " لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا لنفتنهم فيه   " ( الجن - 16 ) . 

 وقيل : هي لام العاقبة يعني : فيضلوا وتكون عاقبة أمرهم الضلال ، كقوله : " فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   " ( القصص - 8 ) . 

 قوله : ( ربنا اطمس على أموالهم   ) قال مجاهد    : أهلكها ، والطمس : المحق . وقال أكثر أهل التفسير : امسخها وغيرها عن هيئتها . 

 وقال قتادة    : صارت أموالهم وحروثهم وزروعهم وجواهرهم حجارة . 

 وقال محمد بن كعب    : جعل سكرهم حجارة ، وكان الرجل مع أهله في فراشه فصارا حجرين ، والمرأة قائمة تخبز فصارت حجرا . 

 قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : بلغنا أن الدراهم والدنانير صارت حجارة منقوشة كهيئتها صحاحا وأنصافا وأثلاثا . 

 ودعا عمر بن عبد العزيز  بخريطة فيها أشياء من بقايا آل فرعون  فأخرج منها البيضة مشقوقة والجوزة مشقوقة وإنها لحجر . 

 قال  السدي    : مسخ الله أموالهم حجارة ، والنخيل والثمار والدقيق والأطعمة ، فكانت إحدى الآيات التسع . 

 ( واشدد على قلوبهم   ) أي : أقسها واطبع عليها حتى لا تلين ولا تنشرح للإيمان ، ( فلا يؤمنوا   ) قيل : هو نصب بجواب الدعاء بالفاء . وقيل : هو عطف على قوله " ليضلوا " أي : ليضلوا فلا يؤمنوا . وقال الفراء    : هو دعاء محله جزم ، فكأنه قال : اللهم فلا يؤمنوا ، ( حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   ) وهو الغرق . قال  السدي    : معناه أمتهم على الكفر . 

 ( قال ) " الله تعالى لموسى  وهارون ،    ( قد أجيبت دعوتكما   ) إنما نسب إليهما والدعاء كان من موسى  لأنه روي أن موسى  كان يدعو وهارون  يؤمن ، والتأمين دعاء . وفي بعض القصص : كان بين دعاء   [ ص: 148 ] موسى  وإجابته أربعون سنة . ( فاستقيما ) على الرسالة والدعوة ، وامضيا لأمري إلى أن يأتيهم العذاب ( ولا تتبعان     ) نهي بالنون الثقيلة ، ومحله جزم ، يقال في الواحد : لا تتبعن بفتح   النون ؛ لالتقاء الساكنين ، وبكسر النون في التثنية لهذه العلة . وقرأ ابن   عامر بتخفيف النون لأن نون التأكيد تثقل وتخفف ، ( سبيل الذين لا يعلمون   ) يعني : ولا تسلكا طريق الذين يجهلون حقيقة وعدي ، فإن وعدي لا خلف فيه ، ووعيدي نازل بفرعون  وقومه . 
( وجاوزنا  ببني إسرائيل البحر فأتبعهم فرعون وجنوده  بغيا وعدوا حتى إذا أدركه الغرق  قال آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو  إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين   ( 90 ) آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين   ( 91 ) . 

 ( وجاوزنا ببني إسرائيل البحر   ) عبرنا بهم ( فأتبعهم ) لحقهم وأدركهم ، ( فرعون وجنوده   ) يقال : " أتبعه وتبعه " إذا أدركه ولحقه ، و " اتبعه " بالتشديد إذا سار خلفه واقتدى به . وقيل : هما واحد . ( بغيا وعدوا   ) أي : ظلما واعتداء . وقيل : بغيا في القول وعدوا في الفعل . وكان البحر قد انفلق لموسى  وقومه ، فلما وصل فرعون  بجنوده إلى البحر هابوا دخوله فتقدمهم جبريل  على فرس وديق وخاض البحر ، فاقتحمت الخيول خلفه ، فلما دخل آخرهم وهم أولهم أن يخرج انطبق عليهم الماء . وقوله تعالى : ( حتى إذا أدركه الغرق   ) أي : غمره الماء وقرب هلاكه ، ( قال آمنت أنه   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " إنه " بكسر الألف أي : آمنت وقلت إنه . وقرأ الآخرون " أنه " بالفتح على وقوع آمنت عليها ( لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل وأنا من المسلمين   ) فدس جبريل  عليه السلام في فيه من حمأة البحر . 

 وقال : ( آلآن وقد عصيت قبل وكنت من المفسدين   ) وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لما أغرق الله فرعون  قال : آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذين آمنت به بنو إسرائيل ،  فقال جبريل  عليه السلام : يا محمد  فلو رأيتني وأنا آخذ من حال البحر فأدسه في فيه مخافة أن تدركه الرحمة "   . فلما أخبر موسى  قومه بهلاك فرعون  وقومه قالت بنو إسرائيل  ما مات فرعون  فأمر الله البحر   [ ص: 149 ] فألقى فرعون  على الساحل أحمر قصيرا كأنه ثور فرآه بنو إسرائيل  فمن ذلك الوقت لا يقبل الماء ميتا فذلك قوله : ( فاليوم ننجيك   ) . 
( فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك لتكون لمن خلفك آية وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون   ( 92 ) ولقد   بوأنا بني إسرائيل مبوأ صدق ورزقناهم من الطيبات فما اختلفوا حتى جاءهم   العلم إن ربك يقضي بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ( 93 ) . 

 ( فاليوم ننجيك   ) أي نلقيك على نجوة من الأرض ، وهي : المكان المرتفع . وقرأ يعقوب      " ننجيك " بالتخفيف ، ( ببدنك ) بجسدك لا روح فيه . وقيل : ببدنك :  بدرعك  ، وكان له درع مشهور مرصع بالجواهر ، فرأوه في درعه فصدقوا . ( لتكون لمن خلفك آية   ) عبرة وعظة ، ( وإن كثيرا من الناس عن آياتنا لغافلون   ) . 

 ( ولقد بوأنا بني إسرائيل   ) أنزلنا بني إسرائيل  بعد هلاك فرعون ،    ( مبوأ صدق   ) منزل صدق ، يعني : مصر    . وقيل الأردن  وفلسطين ،  وهي الأرض المقدسة التي كتب الله ميراثا لإبراهيم  وذريته . قال الضحاك    : هي مصر  والشام ،    ( ورزقناهم من الطيبات   ) الحلالات ، ( فما اختلفوا   ) يعني   [ ص: 150 ] اليهود  الذين كانوا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تصديقه وأنه نبي ، ( حتى جاءهم العلم   ) يعني : القرآن والبيان بأنه رسول لله صدق ، ودينه حق . 

 وقيل : حتى جاءهم معلومهم ، وهو محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، لأنهم كانوا يعلمونه قبل خروجه ، فالعلم بمعنى المعلوم كما يقال للمخلوق : خلق ، قال الله تعالى : " هذا خلق الله   " ( لقمان - 11 ) ، ويقال : هذا الدرهم ضرب الأمير ، أي : مضروبه . 

 ( إن ربك يقضي بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ) من الدين .
( فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين   ( 94 ) ولا تكونن من الذين كذبوا بآيات الله فتكون من الخاسرين   ( 95 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( فإن كنت في شك مما أنزلنا إليك   ) يعني : القرآن ( فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك   ) فيخبرونك أنه مكتوب عندهم في التوراة . 

 قيل : هذا خطاب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد به غيره على عادة العرب   ، فإنهم يخاطبون الرجل ويريدون به غيره ، كقوله تعالى : " يا أيها النبي اتق الله   " ( الأحزاب - 1 ) ، خاطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد به المؤمنون ، بدليل أنه قال : " إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   " ولم يقل : " بما تعمل " وقال : " يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء   " ( الطلاق - 1 ) . 

 وقيل : كان الناس على عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بين مصدق ومكذب وشاك ،   فهذا الخطاب مع أهل الشك ، معناه : إن كنت أيها الإنسان في شك مما أنزلنا   إليك من الهدى على لسان رسولنا محمد ،  فاسأل الذين يقرءون الكتاب من قبلك . 

 قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  والضحاك    : يعني من آمن من أهل الكتاب ؛   كعبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ، فيشهدون على صدق محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ويخبرونك بنبوته . 

 قال الفراء    : علم  الله سبحانه وتعالى أن  رسوله غير شاك ، لكنه ذكره على عادة العرب ، يقول  الواحد منهم لعبده : إن  كنت عبدي فأطعني ، ويقول لولده : افعل كذا وكذا إن  كنت ابني ، ولا يكون  بذلك على وجه الشك . 

 ( لقد جاءك الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين   ) من الشاكين . 

 ( ولا تكونن من الذين كذبوا بآيات الله فتكون من الخاسرين   ) وهذا كله خطاب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد منه غيره .
[ ص: 151 ]   ( ( إن الذين حقت عليهم كلمة ربك لا يؤمنون   ( 96 ) ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   ( 97 ) . ( فلولا كانت قرية آمنت فنفعها إيمانها إلا قوم يونس لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين   ( 98 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين حقت عليهم   ) وجبت عليهم ، ( كلمة ربك   ) قيل : لعنته . وقال قتادة    : سخط الله . وقيل : " الكلمة " هي قوله : هؤلاء في النار ولا أبالي . ( لا يؤمنون   ) . 

 ( ولو جاءتهم كل آية   ) دلالة ، ( حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   ) قال الأخفش    : أنث فعل " كل " لأنه مضاف إلى المؤنث وهي قوله : " آية " ولفظ " كل " للمذكر والمؤنث سواء . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فلولا كانت    ) أي : فهلا كانت  ، ( قرية ) ومعناه : فلم تكن قرية لأن في الاستفهام  ضربا من الجحد ، أي :  أهل قرية ، ( آمنت ) عند معاينة العذاب ، ( فنفعها إيمانها   ) في حالة البأس   ( إلا قوم يونس   ) فإنه نفعهم إيمانهم في ذلك الوقت . و " قوم " نصب على الاستثناء المنقطع ، تقديره : ولكن قوم يونس ،    ( لما آمنوا كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ومتعناهم إلى حين   ) وهو وقت انقضاء آجالهم . 

 واختلفوا في أنهم هل رأوا العذاب عيانا أم لا؟ فقال بعضهم : رأوا دليل   العذاب؟ والأكثرون على أنهم رأوا العذاب عيانا بدليل قوله : " كشفنا عنهم عذاب الخزي   " والكشف يكون بعد الوقوع أو إذا قرب . 

 وقصة الآية - على ما ذكره  عبد الله بن مسعود ،   وسعيد بن جبير ،  ووهب  وغيرهم - أن قوم يونس  كانوا بنينوى ،  من أرض الموصل ،  فأرسل الله إليهم يونس  يدعوهم   إلى الإيمان فدعاهم فأبوا ، فقيل له : أخبرهم أن العذاب مصبحهم إلى ثلاث ،   فأخبرهم بذلك ، فقالوا : إنا لم نجرب عليه كذبا فانظروا فإن بات فيكم تلك   الليلة فليس بشيء ، وإن لم يبت فاعلموا أن العذاب مصبحكم ، فلما كان في  جوف  تلك الليلة خرج يونس  من بين أظهرهم ، فلما أصبحوا تغشاهم العذاب فكان فوق رءوسهم قدر ميل   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (216)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ يُونُسَ
الاية152 إلى الاية 156



 وقال وهب    : غامت السماء غيما أسود هائلا يدخن دخانا شديدا ، فهبط حتى تغشاهم في   [ ص: 152 ] مدينتهم واسودت سطوحهم ، فلما رأوا ذلك أيقنوا بالهلاك ، فطلبوا يونس  نبيهم   فلم يجدوه ، وقذف الله في قلوبهم التوبة ، فخرجوا إلى الصعيد بأنفسهم   ونسائهم وصبيانهم ودوابهم ، ولبسوا المسوح وأظهروا الإيمان والتوبة ،   وأخلصوا النية وفرقوا بين كل والدة وولدها من الناس والأنعام فحن بعضها إلى   بعض ، وعلت أصواتها ، واختلطت أصواتها بأصواتهم ، وعجوا وتضرعوا إلى الله   عز وجل ، وقالوا آمنا بما جاء به يونس ،  فرحمهم ربهم فاستجاب دعاءهم وكشف عنهم العذاب بعد ما أضلهم ، وذلك يوم عاشوراء ، وكان يونس  قد خرج فأقام ينتظر العذاب وهلاك قومه فلم ير شيئا ، وكان من كذب ولم تكن له بينة قتل ، فقال يونس      : كيف أرجع إلى قومي وقد كذبتهم؟ فانطلق عاتبا على ربه مغاضبا لقومه ،   فأتى البحر فإذا قوم يركبون سفينة ، فعرفوه فحملوه بغير أجر ، فلما دخلها   وتوسطت بهم ولججت ، ووقفت السفينة لا ترجع ولا تتقدم ، قال أهل السفينة :   إن لسفينتنا لشأنا ، قال يونس     : قد عرفت  شأنها ركبها رجل ذو خطيئة عظيمة ، قالوا : ومن هو؟ قال : أنا ،  اقذفوني في  البحر ، قالوا : ما كنا لنطرحك من بيننا حتى نعذر في شأنك ،  واستهموا  فاقترعوا ثلاث مرات فأدحض سهمه ، والحوت عند رجل السفينة فاغرا  فاه ينتظر  أمر ربه فيه ، فقال يونس    : إنكم والله لتهلكن جميعا أو لتطرحنني فيها ، فقذفوه فيه وانطلقوا وأخذه الحوت . 

 وروي : أن الله تعالى أوحى إلى حوت عظيم حتى قصد السفينة ، فلما رآه أهل   السفينة مثل الجبل العظيم وقد فغر فاه ينظر إلى من في السفينة كأنه يطلب   شيئا خافوا منه ، ولما رآه يونس  زج نفسه في الماء . 

 وعن ابن عباس    : أنه خرج مغاضبا لقومه فأتى بحر الروم  فإذا   سفينة مشحونة ، فركبها فلما لججت السفينة ، تكفأت حتى كادوا أن يغرقوا ،   فقال الملاحون : هاهنا رجل عاص أو عبد آبق ، وهذا رسم السفينة إذا كان  فيها  آبق لا تجري ، ومن رسمنا أن نقترع في مثل هذا فمن وقعت عليه القرعة   ألقيناه في البحر ، ولأن يغرق واحد خير من أن تغرق السفينة بما فيها ،   فاقترعوا ثلاث مرات ، فوقعت القرعة في كلها على يونس ،  فقال يونس      : أنا الرجل العاصي والعبد الآبق ، فألقى نفسه في الماء فابتلعه حوت ،  ثم  جاء حوت آخر أكبر منه وابتلع هذا الحوت ، وأوحى الله إلى الحوت لا تؤذي   منه شعرة ، فإني جعلت بطنك سجنه ولم أجعله طعاما لك . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : نودي الحوت : إنا لم نجعل يونس  لك قوتا ، إنما جعلنا بطنك له حرزا ومسجدا . 

 وروي : أنه قام قبل القرعة فقال : أنا العبد العاصي والآبق ، قالوا : من أنت؟ قال : أنا يونس بن متى ،  فعرفوه فقالوا : لا نلقيك يا رسول الله ، ولكن نساهم فخرجت القرعة عليه ، فألقى نفسه في الماء .   [ ص: 153 ] قال ابن مسعود  رضي   الله عنه : ابتلعه الحوت فأهوى به إلى قرار الأرض السابعة ، وكان في بطنه   أربعين ليلة فسمع تسبيح الحصى ، فنادى في الظلمات : أن لا إله إلا أنت   سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ، فأجاب الله له فأمر الحوت ، فنبذه على ساحل   البحر ، وهو كالفرخ الممعط ، فأنبت الله عليه شجرة من يقطين ، وهو الدباء ،   فجعل يستظل تحتها ووكل به وعلة يشرب من لبنها ، فيبست الشجرة ، فبكى  عليها  فأوحى الله إليه : تبكي على شجرة يبست ، ولا تبكي على مائة ألف أو  يزيدون  وأردت أن أهلكهم ، فخرج يونس  فإذا هو بغلام يرعى ، فقال : من أنت يا غلام؟ قال : من قوم يونس ،  قال : إذا رجعت إليهم فأخبرهم أني لقيت يونس ،  فقال الغلام : قد تعلم أنه إن لم تكن لي بينة قتلت ، قال يونس  عليه السلام : تشهد لك هذه البقعة وهذه الشجرة ، فقال له الغلام : فمرها ، فقال يونس :  إذا جاءكما هذا الغلام فاشهدا له ، قالتا : نعم ، فرجع الغلام ، فقال للملك : إني لقيت يونس  فأمر الملك بقتله ، فقال : إن لي بينة ، فأرسلوا معي ، فأتى البقعة والشجرة ، فقال : أنشدكما بالله هل أشهدكما يونس؟  قالتا   : نعم ، فرجع القوم مذعورين ، وقالوا للملك : شهد له الشجرة والأرض ،  فأخذ  الملك بيد الغلام وأجلسه في مجلسه ، وقال : أنت أحق بهذا المكان مني ،   فأقام لهم أمرهم ذلك الغلام أربعين سنة .
( ولو شاء ربك لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين   ( 99 ) وما كان لنفس أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله ويجعل الرجس على الذين لا يعقلون   ( 100 ) قل انظروا ماذا في السماوات والأرض وما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون   ( 101 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولو شاء ربك   ) يا محمد ،    ( لآمن من في الأرض كلهم جميعا أفأنت تكره الناس حتى يكونوا مؤمنين     ) هذه تسلية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك أنه كان حريصا على أن يؤمن   جميع الناس ، فأخبره الله جل ذكره : أنه لا يؤمن إلا من قد سبق له من الله   السعادة ، ولا يضل إلا من سبق له الشقاوة . 

 ( وما كان لنفس   ) وما ينبغي لنفس . وقيل : ما كانت نفس ، ( أن تؤمن إلا بإذن الله   ) قال ابن عباس :  بأمر الله . وقال عطاء    : بمشيئة الله . وقيل : بعلم الله . ( ويجعل الرجس   ) قرأ أبو بكر    : " ونجعل " بالنون ، والباقون بالياء ، أي : ويجعل الله الرجس أي : العذاب وهو الرجز ، ( على الذين لا يعقلون   ) عن الله أمره ونهيه . 

 ( قل انظروا   ) أي : قل للمشركين الذين يسألونك الآيات انظروا ، ( ماذا في السماوات والأرض   ) من الآيات والدلائل والعبر ، ففي السماوات الشمس والقمر والنجوم وغيرها ، وفي الأرض   [ ص: 154 ] الجبال والبحار والأنهار والأشجار وغيرها ، ( وما تغني الآيات والنذر   ) الرسل ، ( عن قوم لا يؤمنون   ) وهذا في قوم علم الله أنهم لا يؤمنون . 
( فهل ينتظرون إلا مثل أيام الذين خلوا من قبلهم قل فانتظروا إني معكم من المنتظرين   ( 102 ) ثم ننجي رسلنا والذين آمنوا كذلك حقا علينا ننج المؤمنين   ( 103 ) قل يا أيها الناس إن كنتم في شك من ديني فلا أعبد الذين تعبدون من دون الله ولكن أعبد الله الذي يتوفاكم وأمرت أن أكون من المؤمنين   ( 104 ) وأن أقم وجهك للدين حنيفا ولا تكونن من المشركين   ( 105 ) . 

 ( فهل ينتظرون   ) يعني : مشركي مكة ،    ( إلا مثل أيام الذين خلوا   ) مضوا ، ( من قبلهم ) من مكذبي الأمم ، قال قتادة    : يعني وقائع الله في قوم نوح  وعاد  وثمود .  والعرب تسمى العذاب أياما ، والنعيم أياما ، كقوله : " وذكرهم بأيام الله   " ( إبراهيم - 5 ) ، وكل ما مضى عليك من خير وشر فهو أيام ، ( قل فانتظروا إني معكم من المنتظرين   ) . 

 ( ثم ننجي رسلنا   ) قرأ يعقوب      " ننجي " خفيف مختلف عنه ، ( والذين آمنوا ) معهم عند نزول العذاب معناه  :  نجينا ، مستقبل بمعنى الماضي ، ( كذلك ) كما نجيناهم ، ( حقا ) واجبا ،  ( علينا ننج المؤمنين   ) قرأ الكسائي  وحفص  ويعقوب    " ننجي " بالتخفيف والآخرون بالتشديد ، ونجى وأنجى بمعنى واحد . 

 قوله تعالى : ( قل يا أيها الناس إن كنتم في شك من ديني   ) الذي أدعوكم إليه . 

 فإن قيل : كيف قال : إن كنتم في شك ، وهم كانوا يعتقدون بطلان ما جاء به؟ 

 قيل : كان فيهم شاكون ، فهم المراد بالآية ، أو أنهم لما رأوا الآيات اضطربوا وشكوا في أمرهم وأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فلا أعبد الذين تعبدون من دون الله   ) من الأوثان ، ( ولكن أعبد الله الذي يتوفاكم   ) يميتكم ويقبض أرواحكم ، ( وأمرت أن أكون من المؤمنين   ) . 

 قوله : ( وأن أقم وجهك للدين حنيفا   ) قال ابن عباس    : عملك . وقيل : استقم على الدين حنيفا . ( ولا تكونن من المشركين   ) 
[ ص: 155 ]   ( ولا تدع من دون الله ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك فإن فعلت فإنك إذا من الظالمين   ( 106 ) . ( وإن يمسسك الله بضر فلا كاشف له إلا هو وإن يردك بخير فلا راد لفضله يصيب به من يشاء من عباده وهو الغفور الرحيم   ( 107 ) قل يا أيها الناس قد جاءكم الحق من ربكم فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها وما أنا عليكم بوكيل   ( 108 ) واتبع ما يوحى إليك واصبر حتى يحكم الله وهو خير الحاكمين   ( 109 ) . 

 ( ولا تدع   ) ولا تعبد ، ( من دون الله ما لا ينفعك   ) إن أطعته ، ( ولا يضرك   ) إن عصيته ، ( فإن فعلت   ) فعبدت غير الله ، ( فإنك إذا من الظالمين   ) الضارين لأنفسهم الواضعين للعبادة في غير موضعها . 

 ( وإن يمسسك الله بضر   ) أي : يصبك بشدة وبلاء ، ( فلا كاشف له   ) فلا دافع له ، ( إلا هو وإن يردك بخير   ) رخاء ونعمة وسعة ، ( فلا راد لفضله   ) فلا مانع لرزقه ، ( يصيب به   ) بكل واحد من الضر والخير ، ( من يشاء من عباده وهو الغفور الرحيم   ) . 

 ( قل ياأيها الناس قد جاءكم الحق من ربكم   ) يعني : القرآن والإسلام ، ( فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها   ) أي : على نفسه ، ووباله عليه ، ( وما أنا عليكم بوكيل   ) بكفيل ، أحفظ أعمالكم . قال ابن عباس    : نسختها آية القتال . 

 ( واتبع ما يوحى إليك واصبر حتى يحكم الله   ) بنصرك وقهر عدوك وإظهار دينه ، ( وهو خير الحاكمين   ) فحكم بقتال المشركين وبالجزية على أهل 

 الكتاب يعطونها عن يد وهم صاغرون .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (217)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية157 إلى الاية 165*
*

سورة هود 

 مكية إلا قوله : ( وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار   ) وهي مائة وثلاث وعشرون آية . بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ( الر كتاب أحكمت آياته ثم فصلت من لدن حكيم خبير   ( 1 ) ألا تعبدوا إلا الله إنني لكم منه نذير وبشير   ( 2 ) وأن استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يمتعكم متاعا حسنا إلى أجل مسمى ويؤت كل ذي فضل فضله وإن تولوا فإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم كبير   ( 3 ) . 

 ( الر كتاب   ) أي : هذا كتاب ، ( أحكمت آياته   ) قال ابن عباس    : لم ينسخ بكتاب كما نسخت الكتب والشرائع به ، ( ثم فصلت   ) بينت بالأحكام والحلال والحرام . وقال الحسن    : أحكمت بالأمر والنهي ، ثم فصلت بالوعد والوعيد . قال قتادة    : أحكمت أحكمها الله فليس فيها اختلاف ولا تناقض وقال مجاهد    : فصلت أي : فسرت . وقيل : فصلت أي : أنزلت شيئا فشيئا ، ( من لدن حكيم خبير   ) . 

 ( ألا تعبدوا إلا الله   ) أي : وفي ذلك الكتاب : أن لا تعبدوا إلا الله ، ويكون محل " أن " رفعا . وقيل : محله خفض ، تقديره : بأن لا تعبدوا إلا الله ، ( إنني لكم منه   ) أي : من الله ( نذير ) للعاصين ، ( وبشير ) للمطيعين . 

 ( وأن ) عطف على الأول ، ( استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه   ) أي : ارجعوا إليه بالطاعة . قال الفراء    : " ثم " هنا بمعنى الواو ، أي : وتوبوا إليه ، لأن الاستغفار هو التوبة ، والتوبة هي الاستغفار .   [ ص: 160 ] وقيل : أن استغفروا ربكم من المعاصي ثم توبوا إليه في المستأنف . 

 ( يمتعكم متاعا حسنا   ) يعيشكم عيشا حسنا في خفض ودعة وأمن وسعة . قال بعضهم : العيش الحسن هو الرضا بالميسور والصبر على المقدور . 

 ( إلى أجل مسمى   ) إلى حين الموت ، ( ويؤت كل ذي فضل فضله   ) أي : ويؤت كل ذي عمل صالح في الدنيا أجره وثوابه في الآخرة . وقال أبو العالية    : من كثرت طاعته في الدنيا زادت درجاته في الآخرة في الجنة ، لأن الدرجات تكون بالأعمال   . 

وقال ابن عباس     : من زادت حسناته على  سيئاته دخل الجنة ، ومن زادت سيئاته على حسناته دخل  النار ، ومن استوت  حسناته وسيئاته كان من أصحاب الأعراف ، ثم يدخل الجنة  بعد   . 

 وقيل : يؤت كل ذي فضل فضله يعني : من عمل لله عز وجل وفقه الله فيما يستقبل على طاعته . 

 ( وإن تولوا   ) أعرضوا ، ( فإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم كبير   ) وهو يوم القيامة . 
( إلى الله مرجعكم وهو على كل شيء قدير   ( 4 ) ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم ليستخفوا منه ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ( 5 ) . 



قوله تعالى : ( ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في الأخنس بن شريق  وكان رجلا حلو الكلام حلو المنظر ، يلقى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بما يحب ، وينطوي بقلبه على ما يكره . 

 قوله : " يثنون صدورهم   " أي : يخفون ما في صدورهم من الشحناء والعداوة . 

 قال  عبد الله بن شداد     : نزلت في بعض  المنافقين كان إذا مر برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثنى  صدره وظهره ،  وطأطأ رأسه ، وغطى وجهه كي لا يراه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .    [ ص: 161 ] وقال قتادة    : كانوا يحنون صدورهم كي لا يسمعوا كتاب الله تعالى ولا ذكره . 

 وقيل : كان الرجل من الكفار يدخل بيته ويرخي ستره ويحني ظهره ويتغشى بثوبه . ويقول : هل يعلم الله ما في قلبي . 

 وقال  السدي    : يثنون أي : يعرضون بقلوبهم ، من قولهم : ثنيت عناني . وقيل : يعطفون ، ومنه : ثني الثوب . 

 وقرأ ابن عباس    : " يثنوني " على وزن " يحلولي " جعل الفعل للمصدر ، ومعناه المبالغة في الثني . 

 ( ليستخفوا منه   ) أي : من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقال مجاهد    : ليستخفوا من الله إن استطاعوا ، ( ألا حين يستغشون ثيابهم   ) يغطون رؤوسهم بثيابهم ، ( يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ) قال الأزهري    : معنى الآية من أولها إلى آخرها : إن الذين أضمروا عداوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يخفى علينا حالهم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا الحسن بن محمد بن صباح ،  حدثنا حجاج  قال : قال  ابن جريج  أخبرني  محمد بن عباد بن جعفر  أنه سمع ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما يقرأ : ( ألا إنهم يثنون صدورهم     ) فقال : سألته عنها قال : كان أناس يستحيون أن يتخلوا فيفضوا إلى  السماء  ، وأن يجامعوا نساءهم فيفضوا إلى السماء ، فنزل ذلك فيهم   . 
(   ( وما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها كل في كتاب مبين   ( 6 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما من دابة في الأرض   ) أي : ليس دابة ، " من " صلة . والدابة : كل حيوان يدب على وجه الأرض . 

 وقوله ( إلا على الله رزقها   ) أي : هو المتكفل بذلك فضلا وهو إلى مشيئته إن شاء رزق وإن شاء لم يرزق . 

 وقيل : " على " بمعنى : " من " أي : من الله رزقها . 

 [ ص: 162 ] وقال مجاهد    : ما جاءها من رزق فمن الله عز وجل ، وربما لم يرزقها حتى تموت جوعا . 

 ( ويعلم مستقرها ومستودعها   ) قال ابن مقسم    : ويروى ذلك عن ابن عباس ،  مستقرها : المكان الذي تأوي إليه ، وتستقر فيه ليلا ونهارا ، ومستودعها : الموضع الذي تدفن فيه إذا ماتت . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : المستقر أرحام الأمهات ، والمستودع المكان الذي تموت فيه ، وقال عطاء    : المستقر : أرحام الأمهات والمستودع : أصلاب الآباء . 

 ورواه سعيد بن جبير ،  وعلي بن أبي طلحة ،  وعكرمة  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقيل : المستقر الجنة أو النار ، والمستودع القبر ، لقوله تعالى في صفة الجنة والنار : " حسنت مستقرا ومقاما   " ( الفرقان - 76 ) . 

 ( كل في كتاب مبين   ) أي : كل مثبت في اللوح المحفوظ قبل أن خلقها .
( وهو  الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه  على الماء ليبلوكم أيكم  أحسن عملا ولئن قلت إنكم مبعوثون من بعد الموت  ليقولن الذين كفروا إن هذا  إلا سحر مبين   ( 7 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وهو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام وكان عرشه على الماء   ) قبل أن خلق السماء والأرض وكان ذلك الماء على متن الريح . 

 قال كعب    : خلق الله  عز وجل ياقوتة خضراء  ، ثم نظر إليها بالهيبة فصارت ماء يرتعد ، ثم خلق  الريح ، فجعل الماء على  متنها ، ثم وضع العرش على الماء .   [ ص: 163 ] قال ضمرة      : إن الله تعالى كان عرشه على الماء ثم خلق السموات والأرض ، وخلق القلم   فكتب به ما هو خالق وما هو كائن من خلقه ، ثم إن ذلك الكتاب سبح الله  ومجده  ألف عام قبل أن يخلق شيئا من خلقه 

 ( ليبلوكم ) ليختبركم ، وهو أعلم ، ( أيكم أحسن عملا   ) أعمل بطاعة الله ، وأورع عن محارم الله تعالى . ( ولئن قلت   ) يا محمد ،    ( إنكم مبعوثون   ) أي : ( من بعد الموت ليقولن الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ) يعنون القرآن . 

 وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " ساحر " يعنون محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 
( ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة ليقولن ما يحبسه ألا يوم يأتيهم ليس مصروفا عنهم وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 8 ) ولئن أذقنا الإنسان منا رحمة ثم نزعناها منه إنه ليئوس كفور   ( 9 ) . 

 ( ولئن أخرنا عنهم العذاب إلى أمة معدودة   ) إلى أجل محدود ، وأصل الأمة : الجماعة ، فكأنه قال : إلى انقراض أمة ومجيء أمة أخرى ( ليقولن ما يحبسه   ) أي شيء يحبسه؟ يقولونه استعجالا للعذاب واستهزاء ، يعنون : أنه ليس بشيء . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( ألا يوم يأتيهم   ) يعني : العذاب ، ( ليس مصروفا عنهم   ) لا يكون مصروفا عنهم ، ( وحاق بهم   ) نزل بهم ، ( ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) أي : وبال استهزائهم . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولئن أذقنا الإنسان منا رحمة   ) نعمة وسعة ، ( ثم نزعناها منه   ) أي : سلبناها منه ، ( إنه ليئوس   ) قنوط في الشدة ، ( كفور ) في النعمة . 
[ ص: 164 ]   ( ولئن أذقناه نعماء بعد ضراء مسته ليقولن ذهب السيئات عني إنه لفرح فخور   ( 10 ) إلا الذين صبروا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير   ( 11 ) فلعلك تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك وضائق به صدرك أن يقولوا لولا أنزل عليه كنز أو جاء معه ملك إنما أنت نذير والله على كل شيء وكيل   ( 12 ) . 

 ( ولئن أذقناه نعماء بعد ضراء مسته   ) بعد بلاء أصابه ، ( ليقولن ذهب السيئات عني   ) زالت الشدائد عني ، ( إنه لفرح فخور   ) أشر بطر ، والفرح : لذة في القلب بنيل المشتهى ، والفخر : هو التطاول على الناس بتعديد المناقب ، وذلك منهي عنه . 

 ( إلا الذين صبروا   ) قال الفراء :  هذا استثناء منقطع ، معناه : لكن الذين صبروا ( وعملوا الصالحات   ) فإنهم إن نالتهم شدة صبروا ، وإن نالوا نعمة شكروا ، ( أولئك لهم مغفرة   ) لذنوبهم ، ( وأجر كبير   ) وهو الجنة . 

 ( فلعلك ) يا محمد ،    ( تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك   ) فلا تبلغه إياهم . وذلك أن كفار مكة لما قالوا : ائت بقرآن غير هذا   ( يونس - 15 ) ليس فيه سب آلهتنا ، هم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يدع آلهتهم ظاهرا ، فأنزل الله تعالى : 

 ( فلعلك تارك بعض ما يوحى إليك   ) يعني : سب الآلهة ، ( وضائق به صدرك   ) أي : فلعلك يضيق صدرك ( أن يقولوا   ) أي : لأن يقولوا ، ( لولا أنزل عليه كنز   ) ينفقه ( أو جاء معه ملك   ) يصدقه ، قاله عبد الله بن أمية المخزومي    . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( إنما أنت نذير   ) ليس عليك إلا البلاغ ، ( والله على كل شيء وكيل   ) حافظ . 
[ ص: 165 ]   ( أم يقولون افتراه قل فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات وادعوا من استطعتم من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين   ( 13 ) فإن لم يستجيبوا لكم فاعلموا أنما أنزل بعلم الله وأن لا إله إلا هو فهل أنتم مسلمون   ( 14 ) من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها نوف إليهم أعمالهم فيها وهم فيها لا يبخسون   ( 15 ) . 

 ( أم يقولون افتراه   ) بل يقولون اختلقه ، ( قل فأتوا بعشر سور مثله مفتريات   ) . 

 فإن قيل : قد قال في سورة يونس : " فأتوا بسورة مثله   " ، وقد عجزوا عنه فكيف قال : ( فأتوا بعشر سور   ) فهو كرجل يقول لآخر : أعطني درهما فيعجز ، فيقول : أعطني عشرة ؟ 

 الجواب : قد قيل سورة هود نزلت أولا . 

 وأنكر المبرد  هذا ، وقال : بل نزلت سورة يونس أولا وقال : معنى قوله في سورة يونس : " فأتوا بسورة مثله     " ، أي : مثله في الخبر عن الغيب والأحكام والوعد والوعيد ، فعجزوا فقال   لهم في سورة هود : إن عجزتم عن الإتيان بسورة مثله في الأخبار والأحكام   والوعد والوعيد فأتوا بعشر سور مثله من غير خبر ولا وعد ولا وعيد ، وإنما   هي مجرد البلاغة ، ( وادعوا من استطعتم   ) واستعينوا بمن استطعتم ، ( من دون الله إن كنتم صادقين   ) . 

 ( فإن لم يستجيبوا لكم   ) يا أصحاب محمد    . وقيل : لفظه جمع والمراد به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده . ( فاعلموا ) قيل : هذا خطاب مع المؤمنين . وقيل : مع المشركين ، ( أنما أنزل بعلم الله   ) يعني : القرآن . وقيل : أنزله وفيه علمه ، ( وأن لا إله إلا هو   ) أي : فاعلموا أن لا إله إلا هو ، ( فهل أنتم مسلمون   ) لفظه استفهام ومعناه أمر ، أي : أسلموا .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (218)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية166 إلى الاية 170*
*

*
*

 قوله تعالى : ( من كان يريد الحياة الدنيا   ) أي : من كان يريد بعمله الحياة الدنيا ، ( وزينتها ) نزلت في كل من عمل عملا يريد به غير الله عز وجل ( نوف إليهم أعمالهم فيها   ) أي : نوف لهم   [ ص: 166 ] أجور أعمالهم في الدنيا بسعة الرزق ودفع المكاره وما أشبهها . ( وهم فيها لا يبخسون   ) أي : في الدنيا لا ينقص حظهم . 
( أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط ما صنعوا فيها وباطل ما كانوا يعملون   ( 16 ) أفمن   كان على بينة من ربه ويتلوه شاهد منه ومن قبله كتاب موسى إماما ورحمة   أولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به من الأحزاب فالنار موعده فلا تك في مرية منه   إنه الحق من ربك ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون   ( 17 ) . 

 ( أولئك الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة إلا النار وحبط ما صنعوا فيها   ) أي : في الدنيا ( وباطل ) ( ما كانوا يعملون   ) . 

 اختلفوا في معنى هذه الآية قال مجاهد    : هم أهل الرياء . وروينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم الشرك الأصغر " ، قالوا : يا رسول الله وما الشرك الأصغر؟ قال : " الرياء "   . 

 قيل : هذا في الكفار ، وأما المؤمن : فيريد الدنيا والآخرة ، وإرادته   الآخرة غالبة فيجازى بحسناته في الدنيا ، ويثاب عليها في الآخرة . 

 وروينا عن أنس  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن   الله عز وجل لا يظلم المؤمن حسنة ، يثاب عليها الرزق في الدنيا ويجزى بها   في الآخرة ، وأما الكافر فيطعم بحسناته في الدنيا حتى إذا أفضى إلى  الآخرة  لم تكن له حسنة يعطى بها خيرا   " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( أفمن كان على بينة   ) بيان ، ( من ربه ) قيل : في الآية حذف ، ومعناه : أفمن كان   [ ص:  167 ] على  بينة من ربه كمن يريد الحياة الدنيا وزينتها ، أو من كان على  بينة من ربه  كمن هو في الضلالة والجهالة ، والمراد بالذي هو على بينة من  ربه : النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( ويتلوه شاهد منه   ) أي : يتبعه من يشهد به بصدقه . واختلفوا في هذا الشاهد فقال ابن عباس ،  وعلقمة ،  وإبراهيم ،  ومجاهد ،  وعكرمة ،  والضحاك ،  وأكثر أهل التفسير : إنه جبريل  عليه السلام . 

 وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : هو لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وروى  ابن جريج  عن مجاهد  قال : هو ملك يحفظه ويسدده . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : هو القرآن ونظمه وإعجازه . 

 وقيل : هو  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه . قال علي    : ما من رجل من قريش  إلا وقد نزلت فيه آية من القرآن ، فقال له رجل : وأنت أي شيء نزل فيك؟ قال : ( ويتلوه شاهد منه   )   . 

 وقيل : شاهد منه هو الإنجيل . 

 ( ومن قبله   ) أي : ومن قبل مجيء محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقيل : من قبل نزول القرآن . ( كتاب موسى   ) أي : كان كتاب موسى ،    ( إماما ورحمة   ) لمن اتبعها ، يعني : التوراة ، وهي مصدقة للقرآن ، شاهدة للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( أولئك يؤمنون به   ) يعني أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقيل : أراد الذين أسلموا من أهل الكتاب    . 

 ( ومن يكفر به ) أي : بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقيل : بالقرآن ، ( من الأحزاب   ) من الكفار من أهل الملل كلها ، ( فالنار موعده   ) . 

 أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر الزيادي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر ،  عن  همام بن منبه ،  حدثنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفس محمد  بيده لا يسمع بي أحد من هذه الأمة ، ولا يهودي ، ولا نصراني ، ثم يموت ولم يؤمن بالذي أرسلت به إلا كان من أصحاب النار   " .   [ ص: 168 ] قوله تعالى : ( فلا تك في مرية منه   ) أي : في شك منه ، ( إنه الحق من ربك ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون   ) . 
( ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أولئك يعرضون على ربهم ويقول الأشهاد هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين   ( 18 ) . 

 ( ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا   ) فزعم أن له ولدا أو شريكا ، أي : لا أحد أظلم منه ، ( أولئك ) يعني : الكاذبين والمكذبين ، ( يعرضون على ربهم   ) فيسألهم عن أعمالهم . 

 ( ويقول الأشهاد ) يعني : الملائكة الذين كانوا يحفظون أعمالهم ، قاله مجاهد    . 

 وعن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إنهم الأنبياء والرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام ، وهو قول الضحاك    . 

 وقال قتادة :  الخلائق كلهم . 

 وروينا عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن   الله يدني المؤمن فيضع عليه كنفه ويستره ، فيقول : أتعرف ذنب كذا؟ أتعرف   ذنب كذا؟ فيقول : نعم أي رب ، حتى إذا قرره بذنوبه ورأى في نفسه أنه قد  هلك  ، قال : سترتها عليك في الدنيا وأنا أغفرها لك اليوم ، فيعطى كتاب  حسناته   " ، وأما الكفار والمنافقون فينادي بهم على رءوس الخلائق ، ( هؤلاء الذين كذبوا على ربهم ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين   ) .
[ ص: 169 ]   ( الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله ويبغونها عوجا وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون   ( 19 ) . ( أولئك لم يكونوا معجزين في الأرض وما كان لهم من دون الله من أولياء يضاعف لهم العذاب ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون   ( 20 ) أولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ( 21 ) لا جرم أنهم في الآخرة هم الأخسرون   ( 22 ) . 

 ( الذين يصدون عن سبيل الله ) يمنعون عن دين الله ، ( ويبغونها عوجا وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون   ) . 

 ( أولئك لم يكونوا معجزين   ) قال ابن عباس    : سابقين . قال قتادة    : هاربين . وقال مقاتل    : فائتين . ( في الأرض وما كان لهم من دون الله من أولياء   ) يعني أنصارا وأعوانا يحفظونهم من عذابنا ، ( يضاعف لهم العذاب   ) أي : يزاد في عذابهم . قيل : يضاعف العذاب عليهم لإضلالهم الغير واقتداء الأتباع بهم . 

 ( ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع وما كانوا يبصرون   ) قال قتادة    : صم عن سماع الحق فلا يسمعونه ، وما كانوا يبصرون الهدى . قال ابن عباس  رضي   الله عنهما : أخبر الله عز وجل أنه حال بين أهل الشرك وبين طاعته في   الدنيا والآخرة ، أما في الدنيا قال : " ما كانوا يستطيعون السمع " وهو   طاعته ، وفي الآخرة قال : " فلا يستطيعون " ، خاشعة أبصارهم . 

 ( أولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم   ) غبنوا أنفسهم ، ( وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون ) يزعمون من شفاعة الملائكة والأصنام . 

 ( لا جرم ) أي : حقا . وقيل : بلى . وقال الفراء    : لا محالة ، ( أنهم في الآخرة هم الأخسرون   ) يعني : من غيرهم ، وإن كان الكل في الخسار .
[ ص: 170 ]   ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأخبتوا إلى ربهم أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون   ( 23 ) مثل الفريقين كالأعمى والأصم والبصير والسميع هل يستويان مثلا أفلا تذكرون   ( 24 ) ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه إني لكم نذير مبين   ( 25 ) أن لا تعبدوا إلا الله إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم أليم   26 ) . 

 ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وأخبتوا ) قال ابن عباس    : خافوا . قال قتادة    : أنابوا . وقال مجاهد    : اطمأنوا . وقيل : خشعوا . وقوله : ( إلى ربهم ) أي : لربهم . ( أولئك أصحاب الجنة هم فيها خالدون   ) . 

 ( مثل الفريقين   ) المؤمن والكافر ، ( كالأعمى والأصم والبصير والسميع هل يستويان مثلا   ) قال الفراء      : لم يقل هل يستوون ، لأن الأعمى والأصم في حيز كأنهما واحد ؛ لأنهما من   وصف الكافر ، والبصير والسميع في حيز كأنهما واحد ، لأنهما من وصف المؤمن  ،  ( أفلا تذكرون ) أي تتعظون . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه إني لكم نذير مبين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو   والكسائي  ويعقوب    " أني " بفتح الهمزة أي : بأني ، وقرأ الباقون بكسرها ، أي : فقال إني ، لأن في الإرسال معنى القول : إني لكم نذير مبين . 

 ( أن لا تعبدوا إلا الله إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم أليم   ) أي : مؤلم . قال ابن عباس    : بعث نوح  عليه السلام بعد أربعين سنة ، ولبث يدعو قومه تسعمائة وخمسين سنة ، وعاش بعد الطوفان ستين سنة ، وكان عمره ألفا وخمسين سنة . 

وقال مقاتل    : بعث وهو ابن مائة سنة . 

 وقيل : بعث وهو ابن خمسين سنة . 

 وقيل : بعث وهو ابن مائتين وخمسين سنة ، ومكث يدعو قومه تسعمائة وخمسين   سنة ، وعاش بعد الطوفان مائتين وخمسين سنة ، فكان عمره ألفا وأربعمائة   وخمسين سنة ، قال الله تعالى : " فلبث فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما   " ( العنكبوت - 14 ) أي : فلبث فيهم داعيا .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (219)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية171 إلى الاية 175*
*

*
*
( فقال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه ما نراك إلا بشرا مثلنا وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا بادي الرأي وما نرى لكم علينا من فضل بل نظنكم كاذبين   ( 27 ) قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي وآتاني رحمة من عنده فعميت عليكم أنلزمكموها وأنتم لها كارهون   ( 28 ) . ( ويا قوم لا أسألكم عليه مالا إن أجري إلا على الله وما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا إنهم ملاقو ربهم ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون   ( 29 ) . 

 ( فقال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه ) والملأ هم الأشراف والرؤساء . ( وما نراك ) يا نوح ،    ( إلا بشرا ) آدميا ، ( مثلنا وما نراك اتبعك إلا الذين هم أراذلنا   ) سفلتنا ، والرذل : الدون من كل شيء والجمع : أرذل ، ثم يجمع على أراذل ، مثل : كلب وأكلب وأكالب ، وقال في سورة الشعراء : " واتبعك الأرذلون   " يعني : السفلة . وقال عكرمة    : الحاكة والأساكفة ، ( بادي الرأي   ) قرأ أبو عمرو      " بادئ " بالهمز ، أي : أول الرأي ، يريدون أنهم اتبعوك في أول الرأي من   غير روية وتفكر ، ولو تفكروا لم يتبعوك . وقرأ الآخرون بغير همز ، أي  ظاهر  الرأي من قولهم : بدا الشيء : إذا ظهر ، معناه : اتبعوك ظاهرا من غير  أن  يتدبروا ويتفكروا باطنا . قال مجاهد    : رأي العين ، ( وما نرى لكم علينا من فضل بل نظنكم كاذبين   ) . 

 ( قال ) نوح ،    ( يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي ) أي : بيان من ربي ( وآتاني رحمة   ) أي : هدى ومعرفة ، ( من عنده فعميت عليكم   ) أي : خفيت والتبست عليكم . وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : فعميت عليكم   " بضم العين وتشديد الميم ، أي : شبهت ولبست عليكم . ( أنلزمكموها   ) أي : أنلزمكم البينة والرحمة ، ( وأنتم لها كارهون   ) لا تريدونها . قال قتادة    : لو قدر الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام أن يلزموا قومهم الإيمان لألزموهم ولكن لم يقدروا . 

 قوله :   ( ويا قوم لا أسألكم عليه مالا   ) أي : على الوحي وتبليغ الرسالة ، كناية عن غير مذكور ، ( إن أجري ) ما ثوابي ، ( إلا على الله وما أنا بطارد الذين آمنوا   ) هذا دليل على أنهم طلبوا منه طرد المؤمنين ، ( إنهم ملاقو ربهم   ) أي : صائرون إلى ربهم في المعاد فيجزي من طردهم ، ( ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون   )
[ ص: 172 ]   ( ويا قوم من ينصرني من الله إن طردتهم أفلا تذكرون   ( 30 ) ولا   أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله ولا أعلم الغيب ولا أقول إني ملك ولا أقول  للذين  تزدري أعينكم لن يؤتيهم الله خيرا الله أعلم بما في أنفسهم إني إذا  لمن  الظالمين   ( 31 ) قالوا يا نوح قد جادلتنا فأكثرت جدالنا فأتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 32 ) قال إنما يأتيكم به الله إن شاء وما أنتم بمعجزين   ( 33 ) ولا ينفعكم نصحي إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم هو ربكم وإليه ترجعون   ( 34 ) . 

 ( ويا قوم من ينصرني من الله ) من يمنعني من عذاب الله ، ( إن طردتهم أفلا تذكرون   ) تتعظون . 

  ( ولا أقول لكم عندي خزائن الله   ) فآتي منها ما تطلبون ، ( ولا أعلم الغيب ) فأخبركم بما تريدون . وقيل : إنهم لما قالوا لنوح    : إن الذين آمنوا بك إنما اتبعوك في ظاهر ما ترى منهم ، قال نوح  مجيبا   لهم : ولا أقول لكم : عندي خزائن غيوب الله ، التي يعلم منها ما يضمر   الناس ، ولا أعلم الغيب ، فأعلم ما يسترونه في نفوسهم ، فسبيلي قبول ما ظهر   من إيمانهم ، ( ولا أقول إني ملك   ) هذا جواب قولهم : " وما نراك إلا بشرا مثلنا " . ( ولا أقول للذين تزدري أعينكم   ) أي : تحتقره وتستصغره أعينكم ، يعني : المؤمنين ، وذلك أنهم قالوا : هم أراذلنا ، ( لن يؤتيهم الله خيرا   ) أي : توفيقا وإيمانا وأجرا ، ( الله أعلم بما في أنفسهم   ) من الخير والشر مني ، ( إني إذا لمن الظالمين   ) لو قلت هذا . 

 ( قالوا يا نوح قد جادلتنا   ) خاصمتنا ، ( فأكثرت جدالنا فأتنا بما تعدنا   ) من العذاب ( إن كنت من الصادقين ) . 

 ( قال إنما يأتيكم به الله إن شاء   ) يعني : بالعذاب ، ( وما أنتم بمعجزين ) بفائتين . 

 ( ولا ينفعكم نصحي   ) أي نصيحتي ، ( إن أردت أن أنصح لكم إن كان الله يريد أن يغويكم   ) يضلكم ، ( هو ربكم   ) له الحكم والأمر ( وإليه ترجعون ) فيجزيكم بأعمالكم . 
[ ص: 173 ]   ( أم يقولون افتراه قل إن افتريته فعلي إجرامي وأنا بريء مما تجرمون   ( 35 ) وأوحي إلى نوح أنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من قد آمن فلا تبتئس بما كانوا يفعلون   ( 36 ) واصنع الفلك بأعيننا ووحينا ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا إنهم مغرقون   ( 37 ) . 

 ( أم يقولون افتراه ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يعني نوحا  عليه السلام . وقال مقاتل    : يعني محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم . ( قل إن افتريته فعلي إجرامي   ) أي : إثمي ووبال جرمي . والإجرام : كسب الذنب . ( وأنا بريء مما تجرمون   ) لا أؤاخذ بذنوبكم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأوحي إلى نوح أنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من قد آمن   ) روى الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : أن قوم نوح  عليه السلام كانوا يضربون نوحا  حتى يسقط ، فيلقونه في لبد ويلقونه في قعر بيت ، يظنون أنه قد مات فيخرج في اليوم الثاني ويدعوهم إلى الله عز وجل . 

روي  أن شيخا منهم جاء يتوكأ على عصا ، ومعه ابنه ، فقال : يا بني لا يغرنك  هذا  الشيخ المجنون ، فقال له : يا أبت أمكني من العصا ، فأخذ العصا من  أبيه ،  فضرب نوحا  حتى شجه شجة منكرة ، فأوحى الله عز وجل إليه ( أنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من قد آمن   ) ( فلا تبتئس ) أي : فلا تحزن ، ( بما كانوا يفعلون ) فإني مهلكهم ومنقذك منهم فحينئذ دعا نوح  عليهم : " وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا   " ( نوح    - 26 ) . 

 وحكى محمد بن إسحاق  عن  عبيد بن عمير الليثي  أنه   بلغه أنهم كانوا يبطشون به فيخنقونه حتى يغشى عليه ، فإذا أفاق قال : رب   اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون ، حتى إذا تمادوا في المعصية واشتد عليه منهم   البلاء ، وانتظر الجيل بعد الجيل فلا يأتي قرن إلا كان أخبث من الذي قبله   حتى إن كان الآخر منهم ليقول : قد كان هذا مع آبائنا وأجدادنا هكذا مجنونا   لا يقبلون منه شيئا ، فشكا إلى الله تعالى فقال : " رب إني دعوت قومي ليلا ونهارا   " إلى أن قال : " رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا   " ، فأوحى الله تعالى إليه : 

 ( واصنع الفلك بأعيننا ) قال ابن عباس  بمرأى منا . وقال مقاتل    : بعلمنا . وقيل : بحفظنا .   [ ص: 174 ]   ( ووحينا ) بأمرنا . ( ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا إنهم مغرقون   ) بالطوفان ، قيل : معناه لا تخاطبني في إمهال الكفار ، فإني قد حكمت بإغراقهم . وقيل : لا تخاطبني في ابنك كنعان  وامرأتك واعلة  فإنهما هالكان مع القوم . 

 وفي القصة أن جبريل  أتى نوحا  عليه   السلام فقال : إن ربك عز وجل يأمرك أن تصنع الفلك ، قال : كيف أصنع ولست   بنجار؟ فقال : إن ربك يقول اصنع فإنك بعيني ، فأخذ القدوم وجعل يصنع ولا   يخطئ . وقيل : أوحى الله إليه أن يصنعها مثل جؤجؤ الطائر . 
( ويصنع الفلك وكلما مر عليه ملأ من قومه سخروا منه قال إن تسخروا منا فإنا نسخر منكم كما تسخرون   ( 38 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويصنع الفلك ) فلما أمره الله تعالى أن يصنع الفلك أقبل نوح  عليه   السلام على عمل الفلك ولها عن قومه ، وجعل يقطع الخشب ويضرب الحديد ،   ويهيئ عدة الفلك من القار وغيره ، وجعل قومه يمرون به وهو في عمله ويسخرون   منه ، ويقولون : يا نوح  قد صرت نجارا بعد النبوة؟ وأعقم الله أرحام نسائهم فلا يولد لهم ولد . 

 وزعم أهل التوراة أن الله أمره أن يصنع الفلك من خشب الساج ، وأن يصنعه من   أزور ، وأن يطليه بالقار من داخله وخارجه ، وأن يجعل طوله ثمانين ذراعا   وعرضه خمسين ذراعا وطوله في السماء ثلاثين ذراعا ، والذراع إلى المنكب ،   وأن يجعله ثلاثة أطباق : سفلى ووسطى وعليا ويجعل فيه كوى ، ففعله نوح  كما أمره الله عز وجل . 

وقال ابن عباس    : اتخذ نوح  السفينة   في سنتين وكان طول السفينة ثلاثمائة ذراع وعرضها خمسون ذراعا وطولها في   السماء ثلاثون ذراعا ، وكانت من خشب الساج وجعل لها ثلاثة بطون ، فحمل في   البطن الأسفل الوحوش والسباع والهوام ، وفي البطن الأوسط الدواب والأنعام ،   وركب هو ومن معه في البطن   [ ص: 175 ] الأعلى مع ما يحتاج إليه من الزاد . 

وقال قتادة    : كان بابها في عرضها . 

 وروي عن الحسن    : كان طولها ألفا ومائتي ذراع وعرضها ستمائة ذراع . والمعروف الأول : أن طولها ثلاثمائة ذراع . 

وعن  زيد بن أسلم  قال : مكث نوح  عليه السلام مائة سنة يغرس الأشجار ويقطعها ، ومائة سنة يعمل الفلك . 

وقيل : غرس الشجر أربعين سنة وجففه أربعين سنة . 

وعن كعب الأحبار  أن نوحا  عمل   السفينة في ثلاثين سنة ، وروي أنها كانت ثلاث طبقات ، الطبقة السفلى   للدواب والوحوش ، والطبقة الوسطى فيها الإنس ، والطبقة العليا فيها الطير ،   فلما كثرت أرواث الدواب أوحى الله إلى نوح  أن   اغمز ذنب الفيل فغمزه فوقع منه خنزير وخنزيرة ، فأقبلا على الروث ، فلما   وقع الفأر بجوف السفينة فجعل يقرضها ويقرض حبالها ، فأوحى الله تعالى إليه   أن اضرب بين عيني الأسد فضرب فخرج من منخره سنور وسنورة ، فأقبلا على  الفأر  . 

قوله تعالى : ( وكلما مر عليه ملأ من قومه سخروا منه   ) كانوا يقولون : إن هذا الذي يزعم أنه نبي قد صار نجارا ، وروي أنهم كانوا يقولون له : يا نوح  ماذا تصنع؟ فيقول أصنع بيتا يمشي على الماء ، فيضحكون منه ، ( قال : إن تسخروا منا فإنا نسخر منكم ) إذا عاينتم عذاب الله ( كما تسخرون     ) فإن قيل : كيف تجوز السخرية من النبي؟ قيل : هذا على ازدواج الكلام ،   يعني إن تستجهلوني فإني أستجهلكم إذا نزل العذاب بكم . وقيل : معناه إن   تسخروا منا فسترون عاقبة سخريتكم . 
( فسوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم   ( 39 ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (220)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية176 إلى الاية 180*
*


**( فسوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم   ( 39 ) . 

 ( فسوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه   ) يهينه ، ( ويحل عليه ) يجب عليه ، ( عذاب مقيم ) دائم .   [ ص: 176 ]   ( حتى إذا جاء أمرنا وفار التنور قلنا احمل فيها من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول ومن آمن وما آمن معه إلا قليل   ( 40 ) . 

 ( حتى إذا جاء أمرنا   ) عذابنا ، ( وفار التنور ) اختلفوا في التنور قال عكرمة   والزهري    : هو وجه الأرض ، وذلك أنه قيل لنوح    : إذا رأيت الماء فار على وجه الأرض فاركب السفينة . 

 وروي عن علي  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : فار التنور أي : طلع الفجر ونور الصبح . 

وقال الحسن  ومجاهد   والشعبي :  إنه التنور الذي يخبز فيه ، وهو قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 ورواية عطية عن ابن عباس  قال الحسن    : كان تنورا من حجارة ، كانت حواء تخبز فيه فصار إلى نوح  عليه السلام ، فقيل لنوح    : إذا رأيت الماء يفور من التنور فاركب أنت وأصحابك . 

واختلفوا في موضعه ، قال مجاهد   والشعبي    : كان في ناحية الكوفة ،  وكان الشعبي  يحلف : ما فار التنور إلا من ناحية الكوفة    . وقال : اتخذ نوح  السفينة في جوف مسجد الكوفة    . وكان التنور على يمين الداخل مما يلي باب كندة ،  وكان فوران الماء منه علما لنوح  عليه السلام . 

 وقال مقاتل    : كان ذلك تنور آدم ،  وكان بالشام  بموضع يقال له : عين وردة    . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس    : أنه كان بالهند .  

 والفوران : الغليان . 

 قوله تعالى : ( قلنا احمل فيها ) أي في السفينة ، ( من كل زوجين اثنين )   الزوجان : كل اثنين لا يستغني أحدهما عن الآخر ، يقال لكل واحد منهما زوج ،   يقال : زوج خف وزوج نعل ، والمراد بالزوجين هاهنا : الذكر والأنثى . 

 قرأ حفص  هاهنا وفي سورة المؤمنين " " من كل " بالتنوين أي : من كل صنف زوجين اثنين ، ذكره تأكيدا . 

 وفي القصة : أن نوحا  عليه  الصلاة والسلام  قال : يا رب كيف أحمل من كل زوجين اثنين؟ فحشر الله إليه  السباع والطير ،  فجعل يضرب بيده في كل جنس فيقع الذكر في يده اليمنى  والأنثى في يده اليسرى  ، فيحملها في السفينة . 

 ( وأهلك ) أي : واحمل أهلك ، أي : ولدك وعيالك ، ( إلا من سبق عليه القول ) بالهلاك ،   [ ص:  177 ] يعني  : امرأته واعلة وابنه كنعان ، ( ومن آمن ) يعني : واحمل من  آمن بك ، كما  قال الله تعالى : ( وما آمن معه إلا قليل ) واختلفوا في  عددهم : قال قتادة   وابن جريج   ومحمد بن كعب القرظي    : لم يكن في السفينة إلا ثمانية نفر : نوح ،  وامرأته ، وثلاثة بنين له سام  وحام  ويافث ،  ونساؤهم . 

 وقال الأعمش    : كانوا سبعة . نوح  وثلاثة بنين له ، وثلاث كنائن له . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : كانوا عشرة سوى نسائهم . نوح  وبنوه سام  وحام  ويافث  وستة أناس ممن كان آمن به وأزواجهم جميعا . 

 وقال مقاتل    : كانوا اثنين وسبعين نفرا رجلا وامرأة وبنيه الثلاثة ونساءهم ، فجميعهم ثمانية وسبعون ، نصفهم رجال ونصفهم نساء . 

وعن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : كان في سفينة نوح  ثمانون رجلا أحدهم جرهم . 

قال مقاتل    : حمل نوح  معه جسد آدم فجعله معترضا بين الرجال والنساء وقصد نوحا  جميع الدواب والطيور ليحملها . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أول ما حمل نوح  الدرة وآخر ما حمل الحمار ، فلما دخل الحمار ودخل صدره تعلق إبليس بذنبه ، فلم يستقل رجلاه ، فجعلنوح  يقول : ويحك ادخل : فنهض فلم يستطع ، حتى قال نوح    : ويحك ادخل وإن الشيطان معك كلمة زلت على لسانه ، فلما قالها نوح  خلى الشيطان سبيله فدخل ودخل الشيطان ، فقال له نوح      : ما أدخلك علي يا عدو الله؟ قال : ألم تقل ادخل وإن كان الشيطان معك ،   قال : اخرج عني يا عدو الله ، قال : مالك بد من أن تحملني معك ، فكان فيما   يزعمون في ظهر الفلك . 

وروي عن بعضهم : أن الحية والعقرب أتيا نوحا  فقالتا   : احملنا ، فقال : إنكما سبب الضر والبلاء ، فلا أحملكما ، فقالتا له :   احملنا ونحن نضمن لك أن لا نضر أحدا ذكرك فمن قرأ حين خاف مضرتهما سلام على نوح في العالمين ما ضرتاه . 

قال الحسن    : لم يحمل نوح  في السفينة إلا ما يلد ويبيض ، فأما ما يتولد من الطين من حشرات الأرض كالبق والبعوض فلم يحمل منها شيئا . 
[ ص: 178 ]   ( وقال اركبوا فيها بسم الله مجراها ومرساها إن ربي لغفور رحيم   ( 41 ) وهي تجري بهم في موج كالجبال ونادى نوح ابنه وكان في معزل يا بني اركب معنا ولا تكن مع الكافرين   ( 42 ) قال سآوي إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء قال لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله إلا من رحم وحال بينهما الموج فكان من المغرقين   ( 43 ) . 

 ( وقال اركبوا فيها   ) أي : وقال لهم نوح  اركبوا فيها أي في السفينة ، ( بسم الله مجراها ومرساها   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : " مجريها " بفتح الميم أي : جريها " ومرساها " بضمها ، وقرأ محمد بن محيصن      " مجريها ومرساها بفتح الميمين من جرت ورست ، أي " بسم الله جريها  ورسوها  ، وهما مصدران . وقرأ الآخرون : " مجراها ومرساها " بضم الميمين من  أجريت  وأرسيت ، أي : بسم الله إجراؤها وإرساؤها وهما أيضا مصدران ، كقوله  : أنزلني منزلا مباركا   " ( المؤمنون - 29 ) و " أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدق   " ( الإسراء 80 ) والمراد منها : الإنزال والإدخال والإخراج . ( إن ربي لغفور رحيم   ) قال الضحاك :  كان نوح  إذا أراد أن تجري السفينة قال : بسم الله ، فجرت ، وإذا أراد أن ترسو قال : بسم الله ، فرست . 

 ( وهي تجري بهم في موج كالجبال   ) والموج ما ارتفع من الماء إذا اشتدت عليه الريح ، شبهه بالجبال في عظمه وارتفاعه على الماء . ( ونادى نوح ابنه   ) كنعان ،  وقال  عبيد بن عمير    : سام ،  وكان كافرا ، ( وكان في معزل   ) عنه لم يركب في السفينة ( يا بني اركب معنا   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة  وعاصم  ويعقوب  بإظهار الباء ، والآخرون يدغمونها في الميم ، ( ولا تكن مع الكافرين   ) فتهلك . 

 ( قال ) له ابنه ( سآوي ) سأصير وألتجئ ، ( إلى جبل يعصمني من الماء   ) يمنعني من الغرق ، ( قال ) له نوح    ( لا عاصم اليوم من أمر الله     ) من عذاب الله ، ( إلا من رحم ) قيل : " من " في محل الرفع ، أي لا  مانع  من عذاب الله إلا الله الراحم . وقيل : " من " في محل النصب ، معناه  لا  معصوم إلا من رحمه الله ، كقوله : " في عيشة راضية " ( الحاقة - 21 )  أي :  مرضية ، ( وحال بينهما الموج فكان   ) فصار ، ( من المغرقين   (   [ ص: 179 ] وروي أن الماء علا على رءوس الجبال قدر أربعين ذراعا . وقيل : خمسة عشر ذراعا . 

 وروي أنه لما كثر الماء في السكك خشيت أم لصبي عليه ، وكانت تحبه حبا   شديدا ، فخرجت إلى الجبل حتى بلغت ثلثه ، فلما بلغها الماء ارتفعت حتى بلغت   ثلثيه ، فلما بلغها ذهبت حتى استوت على الجبل ، فلما بلغ الماء رقبتها   رفعت الصبي بيديها حتى ذهب بها الماء ، فلو رحم الله منهم أحدا لرحم أم   الصبي . 
( وقيل يا أرض ابلعي ماءك ويا سماء أقلعي وغيض الماء وقضي الأمر واستوت على الجودي وقيل بعدا للقوم الظالمين   ( 44 ) . 

 ( وقيل ) يعني : بعدما تناهى أمر الطوفان : ( يا أرض ابلعي ) تشربي ، ( ماءك ويا سماء أقلعي   ) أمسكي ، ( وغيض الماء     ) نقص ونضب ، يقال : غاض الماء يغيض غيضا إذا نقص ، وغاضه الله أي أنقصه  ،  ( وقضي الأمر ) فرغ من الأمر وهو هلاك القوم ( واستوت ) يعني : السفينة   استقرت ، ( على الجودي   ) جبل بالجزيرة  بقرب الموصل ،    ( وقيل بعدا   ) هلاكا ، ( للقوم الظالمين ) . 

 وروي أن نوحا  عليه  السلام بعث الغراب  ليأتيه بخبر الأرض فوقع على جيفة فلم يرجع فبعث الحمامة  فجاءت بورق زيتون  في منقارها ولطخت رجليها بالطين ، فعلم نوح  أن   الماء قد نضب ، فقيل إنه دعا على الغراب بالخوف فلذلك لا يألف البيوت ،   وطوق الحمامة الخضرة التي في عنقها ودعا لها بالأمان ، فمن ثم تأمن وتألف   البيوت . 

 وروي أن نوحا  عليه السلام ركب السفينة لعشر مضت من رجب وجرت بهم السفينة ستة أشهر ، ومرت بالبيت  فطافت به سبعا وقد رفعه الله من الغرق وبقي موضعه ، وهبطوا يوم عاشوراء ، فصام نوح ،  وأمر جميع من معه بالصوم شكرا لله عز وجل .   [ ص: 180 ] وقيل : ما نجا من الكفار من الغرق غير عوج بن عنق  كان الماء إلى حجزته ، وكان سبب نجاته أن نوحا  احتاج إلى خشب ساج للسفينة فلم يمكنه نقله فحمله عوج  إليه من الشام ،  فنجاه الله تعالى من الغرق لذلك . 


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (221)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
صــ181 إلى صــ 186

( ونادى نوح ربه فقال رب إن ابني من أهلي وإن وعدك الحق وأنت أحكم الحاكمين   ( 45 ) . ( قال يا نوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح فلا تسألني ما ليس لك به علم إني أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين   46 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ونادى نوح ربه فقال رب إن ابني من أهلي   ) وقد وعدتني أن تنجيني وأهلي؟ ( وإن وعدك الحق   ) لا خلف فيه ، ( وأنت أحكم الحاكمين   ) حكمت على قوم بالنجاة وعلى قوم بالهلاك . 

 ( قال ) الله عز وجل : ( يا نوح إنه ليس من أهلك إنه عمل غير صالح   ) قرأ الكسائي  ويعقوب      : " عمل " بكسر الميم وفتح اللام " غير " بنصب الراء على الفعل ، أي :   عمل الشرك والتكذيب . وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الميم ورفع اللام وتنوينه ، " غير "   برفع الراء معناه : أن سؤالك إياي أن أنجيه عمل غير صالح ، ( فلا تسألن )   يا نوح ،    ( ما ليس لك به علم ) . 

 قرأ أهل الحجاز  والشام    " فلا تسألن " بفتح اللام وتشديد النون ، ويكسرون النون غير ابن كثير  فإنه يفتحها ، وقرأ الآخرون بجزم اللام وكسر النون خفيفة ، ويثبت أبو جعفر  وأبو عمرو   وورش  ويعقوب  الياء في الوصل . 

 ( إني أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين   )   [ ص: 181 ] واختلفوا في هذا الابن ؛ قال مجاهد  والحسن    : كان ولد حنث من غير نوح ،  ولم يعلم بذلك نوح ،  ولذلك قال : ( ما ليس لك به علم ) وقرأ الحسن    " فخانتاهما " ( التحريم - 10 ) . 

 وقال أبو جعفر الباقر    : كان ابن امرأته وكان يعلمه نوح  ولذلك قال " من أهلي " ولم يقل مني . 

 وقال ابن عباس  وعكرمة   وسعيد بن جبير  والضحاك  والأكثرون : إنه كان ابن نوح  عليه السلام من صلبه . وقال ابن عباس    : ما بغت امرأة نبي قط   . وقوله : ( إنه ليس من أهلك   ) أي : من أهل الدين لأنه كان مخالفا له في الدين ، وقوله : " فخانتاهما " أي : في الدين والعمل الصالح لا في الفراش . 

 وقوله : ( إني أعظك أن تكون من الجاهلين   ) يعني : أن تدعو بهلاك الكفار ثم تسأل نجاة كافر . 
*
*( قال رب إني أعوذ بك أن أسألك ما ليس لي به علم وإلا تغفر لي وترحمني أكن من الخاسرين   ( 47 ) قيل يا نوح اهبط بسلام منا وبركات عليك وعلى أمم ممن معك وأمم سنمتعهم ثم يمسهم منا عذاب أليم   ( 48 ) . 

 ( قال ) نوح    ( رب إني أعوذ بك أن أسألك ما ليس لي به علم وإلا تغفر لي وترحمني أكن من الخاسرين   ) . 

 ( قيل يا نوح اهبط ) انزل من السفينة ، ( بسلام منا   ) أي بأمن وسلامة منا ،   [ ص: 182 ]   ( وبركات عليك     ) البركة هي : ثبوت الخير ، ومنه : بروك البعير . وقيل : البركة هاهنا  هي  : أن الله تعالى جعل ذريته هم الباقين إلى يوم القيامة ، ( وعلى أمم ممن معك   ) أي : على ذرية أمم ممن كان معك في السفينة ، يعني على قرون تجيء من بعدك ، من ذرية من معك ، من ولدك وهم المؤمنون ، قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : دخل فيه كل مؤمن إلى قيام الساعة ( وأمم سنمتعهم   ) هذا ابتداء ، أي : أمم سنمتعهم في الدنيا ، ( ثم يمسهم منا عذاب أليم   ) وهم الكافرون وأهل الشقاوة . 
*
*( تلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيها إليك ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك من قبل هذا فاصبر إن العاقبة للمتقين   ( 49 ) وإلى عاد أخاهم هودا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره إن أنتم إلا مفترون   ( 50 ) يا قوم لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إن أجري إلا على الذي فطرني أفلا تعقلون   ( 51 ) ويا قوم استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ويزدكم قوة إلى قوتكم ولا تتولوا مجرمين   ( 52 ) . 

 ( تلك من أنباء الغيب ) أخبار الغيب ، ( نوحيها إليك ما كنت تعلمها أنت ولا قومك من قبل هذا   ) من قبل نزول القرآن ، ( فاصبر ) على القيام بأمر الله وتبليغ الرسالة وما تلقى من أذى الكفار كما صبر نوح ،    ( إن العاقبة   ) آخر الأمر بالسعادة والنصرة ( للمتقين ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإلى عاد ) أي : وأرسلنا إلى عاد ، ( أخاهم هودا ) في النسب لا في الدين ، ( قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ) وحدوا الله ( ما لكم من إله غيره إن أنتم إلا مفترون   ) ما أنتم في إشراككم إلا كاذبون . 

 ( يا قوم لا أسألكم عليه   ) أي : على تبليغ الرسالة ، ( أجرا ) جعلا ( إن أجري ) ما ثوابي ، ( إلا على الذي فطرني   ) خلقني ، ( أفلا تعقلون ) . 

 ( ويا قوم استغفروا ربكم    ) أي : آمنوا به ،  والاستغفار هاهنا بمعنى الإيمان ، ( ثم توبوا إليه )  من عبادة غيره ومن  سالف ذنوبكم ، ( يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا ) أي : يرسل  المطر عليكم  متتابعا ، مرة بعد أخرى في أوقات الحاجة ، ( ويزدكم قوة إلى قوتكم   ) أي : شدة مع شدتكم . وذلك أن الله عز وجل   [ ص: 183 ] حبس عنهم القطر ثلاث سنين ، وأعقم أرحام نسائهم فلم يلدن ، فقال لهم هود  عليه   السلام : إن آمنتم أرسل الله عليكم المطر ، فتزدادون مالا ويعيد أرحام   الأمهات إلى ما كانت ، فيلدن فتزدادون قوة بالأموال والأولاد . وقيل :   تزدادون قوة في الدين إلى قوة البدن . ( ولا تتولوا مجرمين   ) أي : لا تدبروا مشركين . 
*
*( قالوا يا هود ما جئتنا ببينة وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا عن قولك وما نحن لك بمؤمنين   ( 53 ) . ( إن نقول إلا اعتراك بعض آلهتنا بسوء قال إني أشهد الله واشهدوا أني بريء مما تشركون   ( 54 ) من دونه فكيدوني جميعا ثم لا تنظروني   ( 55 ) إني توكلت على الله ربي وربكم ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم   ( 56 ) . 

 ( قالوا يا هود ما جئتنا ببينة ) أي : ببرهان وحجة واضحة على ما تقول ، ( وما نحن بتاركي آلهتنا عن قولك   ) أي : بقولك ، ( وما نحن لك بمؤمنين   ) بمصدقين . 

 ( إن نقول إلا اعتراك بعض آلهتنا    ) أي :  أصابك ( بسوء ) يعني : لست تتعاطى ما نتعاطاه من مخالفتنا وسب  آلهتنا إلا  أن بعض آلهتنا اعتراك ، أي : أصابك بسوء بخبل وجنون ، وذلك أنك  سببت  آلهتنا فانتقموا منك بالتخبيل لا نحمل أمرك إلا على هذا ، ( قال ) لهم  هود ،    ( إني أشهد الله   ) على نفسي ، ( واشهدوا ) يا قوم ( أني بريء مما تشركون   ) . 

 ( من دونه ) يعني : الأوثان ، ( فكيدوني جميعا   ) فاحتالوا في مكركم وضري أنتم وأوثانكم ، ( ثم لا تنظرون ) لا تؤخرون ولا تمهلون . 

 ( إني توكلت   ) أي : اعتمدت ( على الله ربي وربكم ما من دابة إلا هو آخذ بناصيتها   ) قال الضحاك    : يحييها ويميتها . 

 قال الفراء :  مالكها والقادر عليها . 

 وقال القتيبي :  يقهرها ، لأن من أخذت بناصيته فقد قهرته . 

 وقيل : إنما خص الناصية بالذكر لأن العرب تستعمل ذلك إذا وصفت إنسانا   بالذلة ، فتقول : ناصية فلان بيد فلان ، وكانوا إذا أسروا إنسانا وأرادوا   إطلاقه والمن عليه جزوا ناصيته ليعتدوا بذلك فخرا عليه ، فخاطبهم الله بما   يعرفون . 

 [ ص: 184 ]   ( إن ربي على صراط مستقيم     ) يعني : إن ربي وإن كان قادرا عليهم فإنه لا يظلمهم ولا يعمل إلا   بالإحسان والعدل ، فيجازي المحسن بإحسانه والمسيء بعصيانه . وقيل : معناه   أن دين ربي إلى صراط مستقيم . 

 وقيل فيه إضمار ، أي : إن ربي يحثكم ويحملكم على صراط مستقيم . 
*
*( فإن تولوا فقد أبلغتكم ما أرسلت به إليكم ويستخلف ربي قوما غيركم ولا تضرونه شيئا إن ربي على كل شيء حفيظ   ( 57 ) ولما جاء أمرنا نجينا هودا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا ونجيناهم من عذاب غليظ   ( 58 ) وتلك عاد جحدوا بآيات ربهم وعصوا رسله واتبعوا أمر كل جبار عنيد   ( 59 ) وأتبعوا في هذه الدنيا لعنة ويوم القيامة ألا إن عادا كفروا ربهم ألا بعدا لعاد قوم هود   ( 60 ) . 

 ( فإن تولوا ) أي : تتولوا ، يعني : تعرضوا عما دعوتكم إليه ، ( فقد   أبلغتكم ما أرسلت به إليكم ويستخلف ربي قوما غيركم ) أي : إن أعرضتم يهلككم   الله عز وجل ويستبدل بكم قوما غيركم أطوع منكم ، يوحدونه ويعبدونه ، ( ولا تضرونه شيئا   ) بتوليكم وإعراضكم ، إنما تضرون أنفسكم . وقيل : لا تنقصونه شيئا إذا أهلككم لأن وجودكم وعدمكم عنده سواء ، ( إن ربي على كل شيء حفيظ   ) أي : لكل شيء حافظ ، يحفظني من أن تنالوني بسوء . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولما جاء أمرنا ) عذابنا ، ( نجينا هودا والذين آمنوا معه   ) وكانوا أربعة آلاف . ( برحمة ) بنعمة ( منا ونجيناهم من عذاب غليظ     ) وهو الريح التي أهلك بها عادا ، وقيل : العذاب الغليظ عذاب يوم  القيامة  ، أي : كما نجيناهم في الدنيا من العذاب كذلك نجيناهم في الآخرة .  

 ( وتلك عاد   ) رده إلى القبيلة ، ( جحدوا بآيات ربهم وعصوا رسله   ) يعني : هودا  وحده ، ذكره بلفظ الجمع لأن من كذب رسولا كان كمن كذب جميع الرسل ، ( واتبعوا أمر كل جبار عنيد     ) أي : واتبع السفلة والسقاط أهل التكبر والعناد ، والجبار : المتكبر ،   والعنيد : الذي لا يقبل الحق ، يقال : عند الرجل يعند عنودا إذا أبى أن   يقبل الشيء وإن عرفه . قال أبو عبيدة  العنيد والعاند والعنود والمعاند : المعارض لك بالخلاف . 

 ( وأتبعوا في هذه الدنيا لعنة    ) أي : أردفوا  لعنة تلحقهم وتنصرف معهم واللعنة : هي الإبعاد والطرد عن  الرحمة ، ( ويوم  القيامة ) أي : وفي يوم القيامة أيضا لعنوا كما لعنوا في  الدنيا والآخرة ،    [ ص: 185 ]   ( ألا إن عادا كفروا ربهم   ) أي : بربهم ، يقال : كفرته وكفرت به ، كما يقال : شكرته وشكرت له ونصحته ونصحت له . ( ألا بعدا لعاد قوم هود     ) قيل : بعدا من رحمة الله . وقيل : هلاكا . وللبعد معنيان : أحدهما :  ضد  القرب ، يقال منه : بعد يبعد بعدا ، والآخر : بمعنى الهلاك ، يقال منه :   بعد يبعد بعدا وبعدا . 
*
*( وإلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره هو أنشأكم من الأرض واستعمركم فيها فاستغفروه ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي قريب مجيب   ( 61 ) قالوا يا صالح قد كنت فينا مرجوا قبل هذا أتنهانا أن نعبد ما يعبد آباؤنا وإننا لفي شك مما تدعونا إليه مريب   ( 62 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا ) أي : أرسلنا إلى ثمود  أخاهم صالحا  في النسب لا في الدين ( قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ) وحدوا الله عز وجل ، ( ما لكم من إله غيره هو أنشأكم من الأرض   ) ابتدأ خلقكم ، ( من الأرض ) وذلك أنهم من آدم  عليه السلام وآدم خلق من الأرض ، ( واستعمركم فيها   ) أي : جعلكم عمارها وسكانها ، وقال الضحاك    : أطال عمركم فيها حتى كان الواحد منهم يعيش ثلاثمائة سنة إلى ألف سنة . وكذلك قوم عاد    . 

 قال مجاهد    : أعمركم من العمرى ، أي : جعلها لكم ما عشتم . وقال قتادة    : أسكنكم فيها . 

 ( فاستغفروه ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي قريب   ) من المؤمنين ، ( مجيب ) لدعائهم . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني ثمود ،    ( يا صالح قد كنت فينا مرجوا قبل هذا     ) القول ، أي : كنا نرجو أن تكون سيدا فينا . وقيل : كنا نرجو أن تعود   إلى ديننا ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يرجون رجوعه إلى دين عشيرته ، فلما أظهر   دعاءهم إلى الله عز وجل وترك الأصنام زعموا أن رجاءهم انقطع عنه ، فقالوا (   أتنهانا أن نعبد ما يعبد آباؤنا   ) من قبل من الآلهة ، ( وإننا لفي شك مما تدعونا إليه مريب   ) موقع للريبة والتهمة ، يقال : أربته إرابة إذا فعلت به فعلا يوجب له الريبة . 
**[ ص: 186 ]   ( قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي وآتاني منه رحمة فمن ينصرني من الله إن عصيته فما تزيدونني غير تخسير   ( 63 ) ويا قوم هذه ناقة الله لكم آية فذروها تأكل في أرض الله ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب قريب   ( 64 ) فعقروها فقال تمتعوا في داركم ثلاثة أيام ذلك وعد غير مكذوب   ( 65 ) . 

 ( قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي وآتاني منه رحمة   ) نبوة وحكمة ، ( فمن ينصرني من الله   ) أي : من يمنعني من عذاب الله ، ( إن عصيته فما تزيدونني غير تخسير   ) قال ابن عباس    : معناه : غير بصارة في خسارتكم . 

قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : لم يكن صالح  عليه السلام في خسارة حتى قال : " فما تزيدونني غير تخسير   " ، وإنما المعنى : ما تزيدونني بما تقولون إلا نسبتي إياكم إلى الخسارة . 

 والتفسيق والتفجير في اللغة هو : النسبة إلى الفسق والفجور ، وكذلك التخسير هو : النسبة إلى الخسران . 

 ( ويا قوم هذه ناقة الله لكم آية ) نصب على الحال والقطع ، وذلك أن قومه   طلبوا منه أن يخرج ناقة عشراء من هذه الصخرة ، وأشاروا إلى صخرة ، فدعا صالح  عليه السلام فخرجت منها ناقة وولدت في الحال ولدا مثلها ، فهذا معنى قوله : ( هذه ناقة الله لكم آية فذروها تأكل في أرض الله   ) من العشب والنبات فليست عليكم مؤنتها ، ( ولا تمسوها بسوء ) ولا تصيبوها بعقر ، ( فيأخذكم ) إن قتلتموها ، ( عذاب قريب   ) . 

 ( فعقروها فقال   ) صالح  ، ( تمتعوا ) عيشوا ، ( في داركم   ) أي : في دياركم ، ( ثلاثة أيام ) ثم تهلكون ، ( ذلك وعد غير مكذوب   ) أي : غير كذب . 

 روي أنه قال لهم : يأتيكم العذاب بعد ثلاثة أيام فتصبحون في اليوم الأول   ووجوهكم مصفرة ، وفي اليوم الثاني محمرة ، وفي اليوم الثالث مسودة ، فكان   كما قال ، وأتاهم العذاب اليوم الرابع . 
*
*


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (222)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية66 إلى الاية 77*
*

** ( فلما جاء أمرنا نجينا صالحا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا ومن خزي يومئذ إن ربك هو القوي العزيز   ( 66 ) وأخذ الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين   ( 67 ) كأن لم يغنوا فيها ألا إن ثمود كفروا ربهم ألا بعدا لثمود   ( 68 ) ولقد جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا سلاما قال سلام فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ   ( 69 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فلما جاء أمرنا نجينا صالحا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا ) بنعمة منا ، ( ومن خزي يومئذ   ) أي : من عذابه وهوانه . قرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع   والكسائي    : " خزي يومئذ " و " عذاب يومئذ " بفتح الميم . وقرأ الباقون بالكسر . ( إن ربك هو القوي العزيز   ) . 

 ( وأخذ الذين ظلموا   ) كفروا ، ( الصيحة ) وذلك أن جبريل  عليه   السلام صاح عليهم صيحة واحدة فهلكوا جميعا . وقيل : أتتهم صيحة من السماء   فيها صوت كل صاعقة وصوت كل شيء في الأرض ، فتقطعت قلوبهم في صدورهم .  وإنما  قال : " وأخذ " الصيحة مؤنثة ، لأن الصيحة بمعنى الصياح . ( فأصبحوا  في  ديارهم جاثمين ) صرعى هلكى . 

 ( كأن لم يغنوا فيها ) يقيموا ويكونوا فيها ( ألا إن ثمود كفروا ربهم ألا بعدا لثمود   ) قرأ حمزة  وحفص  ويعقوب    : " ثمود " غير منون ، وكذلك في سورة الفرقان والعنكبوت والنجم ، وافق أبو بكر  في النجم ، وقرأ الباقون بالتنوين ، وقرأ الكسائي    : " لثمود    " بخفض الدال والتنوين ، والباقون بنصب الدال ، فمن جره فلأنه اسم مذكر ، ومن لم يجره جعله اسما للقبيلة . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولقد جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى ) أراد بالرسل الملائكة . واختلفوا في عددهم ، فقال ابن عباس   وعطاء    : كانوا ثلاثة جبريل ،  وميكائيل ،  وإسرافيل    . 

 وقال الضحاك    : كانوا تسعة . 

 وقال مقاتل    : كانوا اثني عشر ملكا . 

 وقال محمد بن كعب    : كان جبريل  ومعه سبعة . 

 وقال  السدي    : كانوا أحد عشر ملكا على صورة الغلمان الوضاء وجوههم . 

 ( بالبشرى ) بالبشارة بإسحاق  ويعقوب    . وقيل : بإهلاك قوم لوط .   [ ص: 188 ]   ( قالوا سلاما ) أي : سلموا سلاما ، ( قال ) إبراهيم    ( سلام ) أي : عليكم سلام : وقيل : هو رفع على الحكاية ، كقوله تعالى : " وقولوا حطة " [ البقرة 85 والأعراف 161 ] ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي      " سلم " هاهنا وفي سورة الذاريات بكسر السين بلا ألف . قيل : هو بمعنى   السلام . كما يقال : حل وحلال ، وحرم وحرام . وقيل : هو بمعنى الصلح ، أي :   نحن سلم أي صلح لكم غير حرب . 

 ( فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ    ) والحنيذ  والمحنوذ : هو المشوي على الحجارة في خد من الأرض ، وكان سمينا  يسيل دسما ،  كما قال في موضع آخر : " فجاء بعجل سمين " ( الذاريات - 26 )   : قال قتادة    : كان عامة مال إبراهيم  البقر . 
*
*( فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه نكرهم وأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم لوط   ( 70 ) وامرأته قائمة فضحكت فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب   ( 71 ) . 

 ( فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه   ) أي : إلى العجل ، ( نكرهم   ) أنكرهم ، ( وأوجس   ) أضمر ، ( منهم خيفة   ) خوفا . قال مقاتل    : وقع في قلبه ، وأصل الوجوس : الدخول ، كان الخوف دخل قلبه . وقال قتادة    : وذلك أنهم كانوا إذا نزل بهم ضيف فلم يأكل من طعامهم ظنوا أنه لم يأت بخير وإنما جاء بشر . ( قالوا لا تخف   ) يا إبراهيم  إنا رسل ربك . يعني : ( إنا ) ملائكة الله ( أرسلنا إلى قوم لوط   ) . 

 ( وامرأته ) سارة بنت هاران بن أحور  وهي ابنة عم إبراهيم .    ( قائمة ) من وراء الستر تسمع كلامهم . وقيل : كانت قائمة تخدم الرسل ، وإبراهيم  جالس معهم . ( فضحكت ) قال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : ضحكت أي : حاضت في الوقت ، تقول العرب : ضحكت الأرنب ، أي : حاضت . والأكثرون على أن المراد منه الضحك المعروف . 

 واختلفوا في سبب ضحكها ، قيل : ضحكت لزوال الخوف عنها وعن إبراهيم  حين قالوا : لا تخف . وقال  السدي    : لما قرب إبراهيم  الطعام إليهم فلم يأكلوا خاف إبراهيم  وظنهم لصوصا فقال لهم : ألا تأكلون؟ قالوا : إنا لا نأكل طعاما إلا بثمن ، فقال إبراهيم    : فإن له ثمنا ، قالوا : وما ثمنه؟ قال : تذكرون اسم الله على أوله وتحمدونه على آخره ، فنظر جبريل  إلى ميكائيل  وقال : حق لهذا أن يتخذه ربه خليلا . فلما رأى إبراهيم  وسارة  أيديهم لا تصل إليه ضحكت سارة ،  وقالت : يا عجبا لأضيافنا إنا نخدمهم بأنفسنا تكرمة لهم وهم لا يأكلون طعامنا .   [ ص: 189 ] وقال قتادة    : ضحكت من غفلة قوم لوط  وقرب العذاب منهم . 

 وقال مقاتل  والكلبي :  ضحكت من خوف إبراهيم  من ثلاثة في بيته وهو فيما بين خدمه وحشمه . 

 وقال : ضحكت سرورا بالبشارة . 

 وقال ابن عباس  ووهب    : ضحكت تعجبا من أن يكون لها ولد على كبر سنها وسن زوجها . 

 وعلى هذا القول تكون الآية على التقديم والتأخير ، تقديره : وامرأته قائمة فبشرناها بإسحاق  ومن وراء إسحاق  يعقوب ،  فضحكت ، وقالت : يا ويلتا أألد وأنا عجوز؟ 

 قوله تعالى : ( فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق   ) أي : من بعد إسحاق ،    ( يعقوب ) أراد به والد الولد فبشرت أنها تعيش حتى ترى ولد ولدها قرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة  وحفص    : " يعقوب " بنصب الباء ، أي : من وراء إسحاق  يعقوب    . وقيل : بإضمار فعل ، أي : ووهبنا له من وراء يعقوب    . وقرأ الباقون بالرفع على حذف حرف الصفة . وقيل : ومن بعد إسحاق  يحدث يعقوب ،  فلما بشرت بالولد ضحكت فصكت وجهها ، أي : ضربت وجهها تعجبا . 
*
*( قالت يا ويلتا أألد وأنا عجوز وهذا بعلي شيخا إن هذا لشيء عجيب   ( 72 ) قالوا أتعجبين من أمر الله رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت إنه حميد مجيد   ( 73 ) . 

 ( قالت يا ويلتى ) نداء ندبة وهي كلمة يقولها الإنسان عند رؤية ما يتعجب منه ، أي : يا عجبا . والأصل يا ويلتاه . ( أألد وأنا عجوز   ) وكانت ابنة تسعين سنة في قول ابن إسحاق    . وقال مجاهد    : تسعا وتسعين سنة . ( وهذا بعلي   ) زوجي ، سمي بذلك لأنه قيم أمرها ، ( شيخا ) ؛ نصب على الحال ، وكان سن إبراهيم  مائة وعشرين سنة في قول ابن إسحاق    . وقال مجاهد    : مائة سنة ، وكان بين البشارة والولادة سنة ، ( إن هذا لشيء عجيب   ) . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني الملائكة ، ( أتعجبين من أمر الله   ) معناه : لا تعجبي من أمر الله ، فإن الله عز وجل إذا أراد شيئا كان . ( رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت ) أي : بيت إبراهيم  عليه السلام . قيل : هذا على معنى الدعاء من الملائكة ، وقيل : معنى الخير والرحمة والنعمة .   [ ص: 190 ] والبركات جمع البركة ، وهي ثبوت الخير . وفيه دليل على أن الأزواج من أهل البيت . 

 ( إنه حميد مجيد   ) فالحميد : المحمود في أفعاله ، والمجيد : الكريم ، وأصل المجد الرفعة . 
*
*( فلما ذهب عن إبراهيم الروع وجاءته البشرى يجادلنا في قوم لوط   ( 74 ) إن إبراهيم لحليم أواه منيب   ( 75 ) يا إبراهيم أعرض عن هذا إنه قد جاء أمر ربك وإنهم آتيهم عذاب غير مردود   ( 76 ) ولما جاءت رسلنا لوطا سيء بهم وضاق بهم ذرعا وقال هذا يوم عصيب   ( 77 ) . 

 ( فلما ذهب عن إبراهيم الروع   ) الخوف ، ( وجاءته البشرى   ) بإسحاق  ويعقوب ،    ( يجادلنا في قوم لوط ) فيه إضمار ، أي : أخذ وظل يجادلنا . 

 قيل : معناه يكلمنا لأن إبراهيم  عليه السلام لا يجادل ربه عز وجل إنما يسأله ويطلب إليه . 

 وقال عامة أهل التفسير : معناه يجادل رسلنا ، وكانت مجادلته أنه قال للملائكة : أرأيتم لو كان في مدائن لوط  خمسون   من المؤمنين أتهلكونهم؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : أو أربعون؟ قالوا : لا ، قال :   أو ثلاثون؟ قالوا : لا ، حتى بلغ خمسة ، قالوا : لا ، قال : أرأيتم إن  كان  فيها رجل واحد مسلم أتهلكونها؟ قالوا : لا ، قال إبراهيم  عليه السلام عند ذلك : إن فيها لوطا .  قالوا : نحن أعلم بمن فيها ، لننجينه وأهله إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين . 

  ( إن إبراهيم لحليم أواه منيب   ) قال  ابن جريج    : وكان في قرى قوم لوط  أربعة آلاف ألف ، فقالت الرسل عند ذلك لإبراهيم    . 

 ( يا إبراهيم أعرض عن هذا   ) أي : أعرض عن هذا المقال ودع عنك الجدال ، ( إنه قد جاء أمر ربك   ) أي : عذاب ربك وحكم ربك ، ( وإنهم آتيهم   ) نازل بهم ، ( عذاب غير مردود   ) أي : غير مصروف عنهم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولما جاءت رسلنا ) يعني هؤلاء الملائكة ، ( لوطا ) على صورة غلمان مرد حسان الوجوه ، ( سيء بهم ) أي : حزن لوط  بمجيئهم   ، يقال : سؤته فسيء ، كما يقال : سررته فسر . ( وضاق بهم ذرعا ) أي :  قلبا  . يقال : ضاق ذرع فلان بكذا : إذا وقع في مكروه لا يطيق الخروج منه ،  وذلك  أن لوطا  عليه السلام لما نظر إلى حسن وجوههم وطيب روائحهم أشفق عليهم من قومه أن يقصدوهم بالفاحشة ، وعلم أنه سيحتاج إلى المدافعة عنهم . 

 ( وقال هذا يوم عصيب ) أي : شديد كأنه عصب به الشر والبلاء ، أي : شد .   [ ص: 191 ] قال قتادة   والسدي    : خرجت الملائكة من عند إبراهيم  عليه السلام نحو قرية لوط  فأتوا لوطا  نصف النهار ، وهو في أرض له يعمل فيها . 

وقيل : إنه كان يحتطب . وقد قال الله تعالى لهم : لا تهلكوهم حتى يشهد عليهم لوط  أربع   شهادات ، فاستضافوه فانطلق بهم ، فلما مشى ساعة قال لهم : ما بلغكم أمر   أهل هذه القرية؟ قالوا : وما أمرهم؟ قال : أشهد بالله إنها لشر قرية في   الأرض عملا . يقول ذلك أربع مرات ، فدخلوا معه منزله . 

 وروي : أنه حمل الحطب وتبعته الملائكة فمر على جماعة من قومه فغمزوا فيما بينهم ، فقال لوط    : إن قومي شر خلق الله ، ثم مر على قوم آخرين ، فغمزوا ، فقال مثله ، ثم مر بقوم آخرين فقال مثله ، فكان كلما قال لوط  هذا القول قال جبريل  للملائكة : اشهدوا ، حتى أتى منزله . 

 وروي : أن الملائكة جاءوا إلى بيت لوط  فوجدوه في داره ولم يعلم بذلك أحد إلا أهل بيت لوط ،  فخرجت امرأته فأخبرت قومها ، وقالت : إن في بيت لوط  رجالا ما رأيت مثل وجوههم قط .* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (223)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية78 إلى الاية 87


( وجاءه قومه يهرعون إليه ومن قبل كانوا يعملون السيئات قال يا قوم هؤلاء بناتي هن أطهر لكم فاتقوا الله ولا تخزوني في ضيفي أليس منكم رجل رشيد   ( 78 ) . 

 ( وجاءه قومه يهرعون إليه ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : يسرعون إليه . وقال مجاهد    : يهرولون ، وقال الحسن    : مشي بين مشيتين . قال شمر بن عطية    : بين الهرولة والجمز . 

 ( ومن قبل ) أي : من قبل مجيئهم إلى لوط ، ( كانوا يعملون السيئات   ) كانوا يأتون الرجال في أدبارهم . ( قال ) لهم لوط  حين قصدوا أضيافه وظنوا أنهم غلمان ، ( يا قوم هؤلاء بناتي هن أطهر لكم   ) يعني : بالتزويج ، وفي أضيافه ببناته ، وكان في ذلك الوقت ، تزويج المسلمة من الكافر جائزا كما زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنته من عتبة بن أبي لهب ،   وأبي العاص بن الربيع  قبل الوحي ، وكانا كافرين   . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : عرض بناته عليهم بشرط الإسلام . 

 وقال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : قوله : ( هؤلاء بناتي   ) أراد : نساءهم ، وأضاف إلى نفسه لأن كل   [ ص: 192 ] نبي أبو أمته . وفي قراءة أبي بن كعب    : " النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم وهو أب لهم " . 

 وقيل : ذكر ذلك على سبيل الدفع لا على التحقيق ، ولم يرضوا هذا . 

 ( فاتقوا الله ولا تخزون في ضيفي   ) أي : خافوا الله ولا تخزون في ضيفي ، أي : لا تسوءوني ولا تفضحوني في أضيافي . ( أليس منكم رجل رشيد   ) صالح سديد . قال عكرمة    : رجل يقول لا إله إلا الله . وقال ابن إسحاق    : رجل يأمر بالمعروف وينهى عن المنكر . 
*
*( قالوا لقد علمت ما لنا في بناتك من حق وإنك لتعلم ما نريد   ( 79 ) قال لو أن لي بكم قوة أو آوي إلى ركن شديد   ( 80 ) قالوا   يا لوط إنا رسل ربك لن يصلوا إليك فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل ولا يلتفت   منكم أحد إلا امرأتك إنه مصيبها ما أصابهم إن موعدهم الصبح أليس الصبح   بقريب   ( 81 ) . 

 ( قالوا لقد علمت   ) يا لوط ،    ( ما لنا في بناتك من حق   ) أي : لسن أزواجا لنا فنستحقهن بالنكاح . وقيل : معناه ما لنا فيهن من حاجة وشهوة . ( وإنك لتعلم ما نريد   ) من إتيان الرجال . 

 ( قال ) لهم لوط  عند ذلك : ( لو أن لي بكم قوة   ) أراد قوة البدن ، أو القوة بالأتباع ،   ( أو آوي إلى ركن شديد   ) أي : أنضم إلى عشيرة مانعة . وجواب " لو " مضمر أي لقاتلناكم وحلنا بينكم وبينهم . قال  أبو هريرة    : ما بعث الله بعده نبيا إلا في منعة من عشيرته . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنبأنا أبو اليمان ،  أنبأنا شعيب بن أبي حمزة ،  أنبأنا أبو الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يغفر الله للوط  إن كان ليأوي إلى ركن شديد   " . 

قال ابن عباس  وأهل التفسير : أغلق لوط  بابه   والملائكة معه في الدار ، وهو يناظرهم ويناشدهم من وراء الباب وهم  يعالجون  تسور الجدار ، فلما رأت الملائكة ما يلقى لوط بسببهم : 

  ( قالوا يا لوط   ) إن ركنك لشديد ، ( إنا رسل ربك لن يصلوا إليك   ) فافتح الباب ودعنا وإياهم ، ففتح الباب فدخلوا فاستأذن جبريل  ربه عز وجل في عقوبتهم ، فأذن له ، فقام في الصورة التي   [ ص:  193 ] يكون  فيها فنشر جناحه وعليه وشاح من در منظوم ، وهو براق الثنايا ،  أجلى الجبين  ، ورأسه حبك مثل المرجان ، كأنه الثلج بياضا وقدماه إلى  الخضرة ، فضرب  بجناحه وجوههم فطمس أعينهم وأعماهم ، فصاروا لا يعرفون  الطريق ولا يهتدون  إلى بيوتهم ، فانصرفوا وهم يقولون : النجاء النجاء ،  فإن في بيت لوط  أسحر قوم في الأرض سحرونا ، وجعلوا يقولون : يا لوط  كما أنت حتى تصبح فسترى ما تلقى منا غدا . يوعدونه ، فقال لوط  للملائكة : متى موعد إهلاكهم؟ فقالوا : الصبح ، فقال : أريد أسرع من ذلك فلو أهلكتموهم الآن ، فقالوا ( أليس الصبح بقريب   ) ثم قالوا ، ( فأسر ) يا لوط ،    ( بأهلك ) . 

 قرأ أهل الحجاز    "  فاسر " و " أن اسر "  بوصل الألف حيث وقع في القرآن من سرى يسري ، وقرأ  الباقون بقطع الألف من  أسرى يسري ، ومعناهما واحد وهو المسير بالليل . 

 ( بقطع من الليل ) قال ابن عباس    : بطائفة من الليل . وقال الضحاك    : ببقية . وقال قتادة    : بعد مضي أوله وقيل : إنه السحر الأول . 

 ( ولا يلتفت منكم أحد إلا امرأتك ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : " امرأتك " برفع التاء على الاستثناء من الالتفات ، أي : لا يلتفت منكم أحد إلا امرأتك فإنها تلتفت فتهلك ، وكان لوط  قد   أخرجها معه ونهى من تبعه ، ممن أسرى بهم أن يلتفت ، سوى زوجته ، فإنها  لما  سمعت هدة العذاب التفتت ، وقالت : يا قوماه ، فأدركها حجر فقتلها . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : بنصب التاء على الاستثناء من الإسراء ، أي : فأسر بأهلك   إلا امرأتك فلا تسر بها وخلفها مع قومها ، فإن هواها إليهم ، وتصديقه قراءة   ابن مسعود    " فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل إلا امرأتك ولا يلتفت منكم أحد " . 

 ( إنه مصيبها ما أصابهم   ) من العذاب ، ( إن موعدهم الصبح   ) أي : موعد هلاكهم وقت الصبح ، فقال لوط :  أريد أسرع من ذلك ، فقالوا ( أليس الصبح بقريب   ) . 
*
*( فلما جاء أمرنا جعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليها حجارة من سجيل منضود   ( 82 ) مسومة عند ربك وما هي من الظالمين ببعيد   ( 83 ) وإلى   مدين أخاهم شعيبا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره ولا تنقصوا   المكيال والميزان إني أراكم بخير وإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم محيط   ( 84 ) . 

 قوله : ( فلما جاء أمرنا ) عذابنا ، ( جعلنا عاليها سافلها   ) وذلك أن جبريل  عليه السلام أدخل جناحه تحت قرى قوم لوط  المؤتفكات   وهي خمس مدائن ، وفيها أربعمائة ألف ، وقيل : أربعة آلاف ألف ، فرفع   المدائن كلها حتى سمع أهل السماء صياح الديكة ، ونباح الكلاب ، فلم يكفأ   لهم إناء ولم ينتبه نائم ، ثم قلبها فجعل عاليها سافلها . ( وأمطرنا عليها   ) أي على شذاذها ومسافريها . وقيل : بعدما قلبها أمطر   [ ص: 194 ] عليها ، ( حجارة من سجيل ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما  وسعيد بن جبير    : ( سنك وكل ) فارسي معرب . 

 وقال قتادة  وعكرمة    : السجيل الطين ، دليله قوله عز وجل : ( لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين   ) ( الذاريات - 33 ) . 

 قال مجاهد    : أولها حجر وآخرها طين . 

 وقال الحسن    : كان أصل الحجارة طينا فشددت . 

 وقال الضحاك    : يعني الآجر . 

 وقيل : السجيل اسم السماء الدنيا . 

 وقيل : هو جبال في السماء ، قال الله تعالى ( وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها من برد   ) ( النور - 43 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( منضود ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : متتابع ، يتبع بعضها بعضا ، مفعول من النضد ، وهو وضع الشيء بعضه فوق بعض . 

 ( مسومة ) من نعت الحجارة ، وهي نصب على الحال ، ومعناها معلمة : قال  ابن جريج    : عليها سيما لا تشاكل حجارة الأرض . 

 وقال قتادة  وعكرمة    : عليها خطوط حمر على هيئة الجزع . 

 وقال الحسن   والسدي    : كانت مختومة عليها أمثال الخواتيم . 

 وقيل : مكتوب على كل حجر اسم من رمي به . 

 ( عند ربك وما هي   ) يعني : تلك الحجارة ، ( من الظالمين ) أي : من مشركي مكة ،    ( ببعيد ) وقال قتادة  وعكرمة    : يعني ظالمي هذه الأمة ، والله ما أجار الله منها ظالما بعد . 

 وفي بعض الآثار : " ما من ظالم إلا وهو بعرض حجر يسقط عليه من ساعة إلى ساعة " . 

 وروي : أن الحجر اتبع شذاذهم ومسافريهم أين كانوا في البلاد ، ودخل رجل   منهم الحرم فكان الحجر معلقا في السماء أربعين يوما حتى خرج فأصابه فأهلكه .   

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإلى مدين ) أي : وأرسلنا إلى ولد مدين ،   [ ص: 195 ]   ( أخاهم شعيبا قال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره ولا تنقصوا المكيال والميزان   ) أي : لا تبخسوا ، وهم كانوا يطففون مع شركهم ، ( إني أراكم بخير   ) قال ابن عباس    : موسرين في نعمة . وقال مجاهد    : في خصب وسعة ، فحذرهم زوال النعمة ، وغلاء السعر ، وحلول النقمة ، إن لم يتوبوا . فقال : ( وإني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم محيط   ) يحيط بكم فيهلككم . 
*
*( ويا قوم أوفوا المكيال والميزان بالقسط ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين   ( 85 ) بقية الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ   ( 86 ) قالوا يا شعيب أصلاتك تأمرك أن نترك ما يعبد آباؤنا أو أن نفعل في أموالنا ما نشاء إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد   ( 87 ) . 

 ( ويا قوم أوفوا المكيال والميزان   ) أتموهما ، ( بالقسط ) بالعدل . وقيل : بتقويم لسان الميزان ، ( ولا تبخسوا ) لا تنقصوا ، ( الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين   ) . 

 ( بقية الله خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يعني ما أبقى الله لكم من الحلال بعد إيفاء الكيل والوزن خير مما تأخذونه بالتطفيف . وقال مجاهد      : بقية الله : أي طاعة الله ، خير لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين بأن ما عندكم من   رزق الله وعطائه .   ( وما أنا عليكم بحفيظ ) بوكيل . وقيل : إنما قال ذلك   لأنه لم يؤمر بقتالهم . 

 ( قالوا يا شعيب أصلاتك تأمرك أن نترك ما يعبد آباؤنا   ) من الأوثان . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان شعيب  عليه السلام كثير الصلاة . لذلك قالوا هذا . وقال الأعمش :  يعني : أقراءتك . ( أو أن نفعل في أموالنا ما نشاء   ) من الزيادة والنقصان . 

 وقيل : كان شعيب  عليه السلام نهاهم عن قطع الدنانير والدراهم وزعم أنه محرم عليهم ، فقالوا : أو أن نفعل في أموالنا ما نشاء من قطعها . 

 ( إنك لأنت الحليم الرشيد   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أرادوا السفيه الغاوي ، والعرب تصف الشيء بضده فتقول للديغ سليم وللفلاة مفازة . وقيل قالوا على وجه الاستهزاء . 

 وقيل : معناه الحليم الرشيد بزعمك . 

 وقيل : هو على الصحة أي إنك يا شعيب  فينا حليم رشيد ، لا يجمل بك شق عصا قومك ومخالفة دينهم ، كما قال قوم صالح  عليه السلام : ( قد كنت فينا مرجوا قبل هذا   ) ( هود - 62 ) .* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (224)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية88 إلى الاية 107


**   ( قال   يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة من ربي ورزقني منه رزقا حسنا وما أريد أن   أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه إن أريد إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت وما توفيقي إلا   بالله عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب   ( 88 ) . ( ويا قوم لا يجرمنكم شقاقي أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصاب قوم نوح أو قوم هود أو قوم صالح وما قوم لوط منكم ببعيد   ( 89 ) واستغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي رحيم ودود   ( 90 ) . 

 ( قال يا قوم أرأيتم إن كنت على بينة   ) بصيرة وبيان ، ( من ربي ورزقني منه رزقا حسنا   ) حلالا . وقيل : كثيرا . وكان شعيب  عليه السلام كثير المال . وقيل : الرزق الحسن العلم والمعرفة . ( وما أريد أن أخالفكم إلى ما أنهاكم عنه   ) أي : ما أريد أن أنهاكم عن شيء ثم أرتكبه . ( إن أريد   ) ما أريد فيما آمركم به وأنهاكم عنه ( إلا الإصلاح ما استطعت وما توفيقي إلا بالله   ) والتوفيق تسهيل سبيل الخير والطاعة . ( عليه توكلت   ) اعتمدت ، ( وإليه أنيب   ) أرجع فيما ينزل بي من النوائب . وقيل : في المعاد . 

 ( ويا قوم لا يجرمنكم   ) لا يحملنكم ، ( شقاقي   ) خلافي ( أن يصيبكم ) أي : على فعل ما أنهاكم عنه ، ( مثل ما أصاب قوم نوح   ) من الغرق ، ( أو قوم هود   ) من الريح ، ( أو قوم صالح   ) من الصيحة ، ( وما قوم لوط منكم ببعيد   ) وذلك أنهم كانوا حديثي عهد بهلاك قوم لوط    . 

 وقيل : معناه وما دار قوم لوط  منكم ببعيد ، وذلك أنهم كانوا جيران قوم لوط    . 

 ( واستغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا إليه إن ربي رحيم ودود   ) وللودود معنيان : أحدهم : ، أنه محب للمؤمنين ، وقيل : هو بمعنى المودود أي محبوب المؤمنين . وجاء في الخبر : إن شعيبا  عليه السلام كان خطيب الأنبياء عليهم السلام . 
*
*[ ص: 197 ]   ( قالوا يا شعيب ما نفقه كثيرا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا ولولا رهطك لرجمناك وما أنت علينا بعزيز   ( 91 ) قال يا قوم أرهطي أعز عليكم من الله واتخذتموه وراءكم ظهريا إن ربي بما تعملون محيط   ( 92 ) ويا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل سوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه ومن هو كاذب وارتقبوا إني معكم رقيب   ( 93 ) ولما جاء أمرنا نجينا شعيبا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا وأخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين   ( 94 ) . 

  ( قالوا يا شعيب ما نفقه   ) ما نفهم ، ( كثيرا مما تقول وإنا لنراك فينا ضعيفا   ) وذلك أنه كان ضرير البصر ، فأرادوا ضعف البصر ، ( ولولا رهطك   ) عشيرتك وكان في منعة من قومه ، ( لرجمناك   ) لقتلناك . والرجم : أقبح القتل . ( وما أنت علينا   ) عندنا ، ( بعزيز ) . 

 ( يا قوم أرهطي أعز عليكم من الله   ) أي : مكان رهطي أهيب عندكم من الله ، أي : إن تركتم قتلي لمكان رهطي فالأولى أن تحفظوني في الله . ( واتخذتموه وراءكم ظهريا   ) أي : نبذتم أمر الله وراء ظهوركم وتركتموه ، ( إن ربي بما تعملون محيط   ) . 

 ( ويا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم    ) أي : على  تؤدتكم وتمكنكم . يقال : فلان يعمل على مكانته إذا عمل على  تؤدة وتمكن . (  إني عامل ) على تمكني ، ( سوف تعلمون ) أينا الجاني على  نفسه ، والمخطئ  في فعله ، فذلك قوله : ( من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه ) يذله ( ومن هو كاذب   ) قيل : " من " في محل النصب ، أي : فسوف تعلمون الكاذب . وقيل : محله رفع ، تقديره : ومن هو كاذب يعلم كذبه ويذوق وبال أمره . ( وارتقبوا   ) وانتظروا العذاب ( إني معكم رقيب   ) منتظر . 

  ( ولما جاء أمرنا نجينا شعيبا والذين آمنوا معه برحمة منا وأخذت الذين ظلموا الصيحة   ) قيل : إن جبريل  عليه السلام صاح بهم صيحة فخرجت أرواحهم . وقيل : أتتهم صيحة من السماء فأهلكتهم . ( فأصبحوا في ديارهم جاثمين ) ميتين . 
*
*[ ص: 198 ]   ( كأن لم يغنوا فيها ألا بعدا لمدين كما بعدت ثمود   ( 95 ) ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين   ( 96 ) إلى فرعون وملئه فاتبعوا أمر فرعون وما أمر فرعون برشيد   ( 97 ) . ( يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار وبئس الورد المورود   ( 98 ) وأتبعوا في هذه لعنة ويوم القيامة بئس الرفد المرفود   ( 99 ) ذلك من أنباء القرى نقصه عليك منها قائم وحصيد   ( 100 ) وما ظلمناهم ولكن ظلموا أنفسهم فما أغنت عنهم آلهتهم التي يدعون من دون الله من شيء لما جاء أمر ربك وما زادوهم غير تتبيب   ( 101 ) وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة إن أخذه أليم شديد   ( 102 ) إن في ذلك لآية لمن خاف عذاب الآخرة ذلك يوم مجموع له الناس وذلك يوم مشهود   103 ) وما نؤخره إلا لأجل معدود   ( 104 ) يوم يأت لا تكلم نفس إلا بإذنه فمنهم شقي وسعيد   ( 105 ) . 

 ( كأن لم يغنوا   ) أي : كأن لم يقيموا ولم يكونوا ( فيها ألا بعدا   ) هلاكا ، ( لمدين كما بعدت   ) هلكت ( ثمود ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين   ( حجة بينة . 

 ( إلى فرعون وملئه فاتبعوا أمر فرعون وما أمر فرعون برشيد   ) بسديد . 

 ( يقدم قومه   ) يتقدمهم ، ( يوم القيامة فأوردهم   ) فأدخلهم ( النار وبئس الورد المورود   ) أي : بئس المدخل المدخول فيه . 

 ( وأتبعوا في هذه ) أي : في هذه الدنيا ، ( لعنة ويوم القيامة بئس الرفد المرفود   ) أي : العون المعان . وقيل : العطاء المعطى ، وذلك أنهم ترادفت عليهم اللعنتان ، لعنة في الدنيا ولعنة في الآخرة . 

  ( ذلك من أنباء القرى نقصه عليك منها قائم   ) عامر ، ( وحصيد ) خراب . وقيل : " منها قائم " بقيت الحيطان وسقطت السقوف " وحصيد " أي : انمحى أثره . وقال مقاتل    : قائم يرى له أثر وحصيد لا يرى له أثر ، وحصيد بمعنى محصود . 

 ( وما ظلمناهم ) بالعذاب والهلاك ، ( ولكن ظلموا أنفسهم   ) بالكفر والمعصية . ( فما أغنت عنهم آلهتهم التي يدعون من دون الله من شيء لما جاء أمر ربك   ) عذاب ربك ، ( وما زادوهم غير تتبيب   ) أي : غير تخسير ، وقيل : تدمير . 

 ( وكذلك ) وهكذا ، ( أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة إن أخذه أليم شديد   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا محمد بن اسماعيل ،  حدثنا   [ ص: 199 ] صدقة بن الفضل ،  أنبأنا أبو معاوية ،  أنبأنا يزيد بن أبي بردة ،  عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إن الله ليملي للظالم حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته " ، قال : ثم قرأ : ( وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة ) الآية   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إن في ذلك لآية ) لعبرة ( لمن خاف عذاب الآخرة ذلك يوم مجموع له الناس   ) يعني يوم القيامة ( وذلك يوم مشهود   ) أي : يشهده أهل السماء والأرض . 

 ( وما نؤخره   ) أي : وما نؤخر ذلك اليوم ، فلا نقيم عليكم القيامة [ وقرأ يعقوب  وما يؤخره بالياء ] ( إلا لأجل معدود   ) [ معلوم ] عند الله . 

 ( يوم يأت   ) قرئ بإثبات الياء وحذفها ( لا تكلم   ) أي : لا تتكلم ( نفس إلا بإذنه فمنهم شقي وسعيد   ) أي : فمنهم من سبقت له الشقاوة ومنهم من سبقت له السعادة . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري ،  أنبأنا جدي أبو سهل عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزار ،  أنبأنا أبو بكر محمد بن زكريا العذافري  أنبأنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن عباد الدبري ،  أنبأنا عبد الرزاق ،  أنبأنا معمر ،  عن منصور ،  عن سعيد بن عبيدة ،  عن  أبي عبد الرحمن السلمي ،  عن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه قال : خرجنا على جنازة ، فبينا نحن بالبقيع  إذ   خرج علينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبيده مخصرة ، فجاء فجلس ، ثم  نكت  بها الأرض ساعة ، ثم قال : " ما من نفس منفوسة إلا قد كتب مكانها من  الجنة  أو النار ، إلا وقد كتبت شقية أو سعيدة " ، قال : فقال رجل : أفلا  نتكل  على كتابنا يا رسول الله وندع العمل ؟ قال : " لا ولكن اعملوا ، فكل  ميسر  لما خلق له ، أما أهل الشقاء فييسرون لعمل أهل الشقاء ، وأما أهل  السعادة  فييسرون لعمل أهل السعادة " ، قال : ثم تلا (فأما من أعطى واتقى وصدق بالحسنى فسنيسره لليسرى وأما من بخل واستغنى وكذب بالحسنى فسنيسره للعسرى   ) ( الليل - 10 ) 
*
*[ ص: 200 ]   ( فأما الذين شقوا ففي النار لهم فيها زفير وشهيق   ( 106 ) خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض إلا ما شاء ربك إن ربك فعال لما يريد   ( 107 ) . 

 قوله : ( فأما الذين شقوا ففي النار لهم فيها زفير وشهيق   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : الزفير : الصوت الشديد ، والشهيق الصوت الضعيف   . وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : الزفير أول نهيق الحمار ، والشهيق آخره إذا ردده في جوفه . وقال أبو العالية    : الزفير في الحلق والشهيق في الصدر . 

  ( خالدين فيها   ) لابثين مقيمين فيها ( ما دامت السماوات والأرض   ) قال الضحاك    : ما دامت سموات الجنة والنار وأرضهما ، وكل ما علاك وأظلك فهو سماء ، وكل ما استقرت عليه قدمك فهو أرض . 

 وقال أهل المعاني    :  هذا عبارة عن  التأبيد على عادة العرب ، يقولون : لا آتيك ما دامت السماوات  والأرض ، ولا  يكون كذا ما اختلف الليل والنهار ، يعنون : أبدا . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إلا ما شاء ربك   ) . 

 اختلفوا في هذين الاستثناءين ، فقال بعضهم : الاستثناء في أهل الشقاء يرجع   إلى قوم من المؤمنين يدخلهم الله النار بذنوب اقترفوها ، ثم يخرجهم منها   فيكون ذلك استثناء من غير الجنس ، لأن الذين أخرجوا من النار سعداء   استثناهم [ الله من جملة الأشقياء ] وهذا كما : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا حفص بن عمر ،  حدثنا هشام ،  عن قتادة ،  عن أنس  رضي الله عنه ، أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " ليصيبن أقواما سفع من النار بذنوب أصابوها عقوبة ، ثم يدخلهم الله الجنة بفضل رحمته ، فيقال لهم : الجهنميون "   . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا مسدد ،  أخبرنا يحيى ،  عن الحسن بن ذكوان ،  أنبأنا أبو رجاء ،  حدثني عمران بن حصين  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " يخرج قوم من النار بشفاعة محمد  ، فيدخلون الجنة ويسمون الجهنميين   " . 

 وأما الاستثناء في أهل السعادة فيرجع إلى مدة لبثهم في النار قبل دخول الجنة .   [ ص: 201 ] 

 وقيل : إلا ما شاء ربك من الفريقين من تعميرهم في الدنيا واحتباسهم في   البرزخ ما بين الموت والبعث ، قبل مصيرهم إلى الجنة أو النار . يعني : هم   خالدون في الجنة أو النار إلا هذا المقدار . 

 وقيل : إلا ما شاء ربك : سوى ما شاء ربك ، [ معناه خالدين فيها ما دامت   السماوات والأرض سوى ما شاء ربك ] . من الزيادة على قدر مدة بقاء السماوات   والأرض ، وذلك هو الخلود فيها ، كما تقول : لفلان علي ألف إلا الألفين ،  أي  : سوى الألفين اللتين تقدمتا . 

 وقيل : إلا بمعنى الواو ، أي : وقد شاء ربك خلود هؤلاء في النار وهؤلاء في الجنة ، كقوله : ( لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا   ) ( البقرة - 150 ) ، أي : ولا الذين ظلموا . 

 وقيل : معناه ولو شاء ربك لأخرجهم منها ولكنه لا يشاء أنه حكم لهم بالخلود . 

 قال الفراء    : هذا الاستثناء استثناه الله ولا يفعله ، كقولك : والله لأضربنك إلا أن أرى غير ذلك ، وعزيمتك أن تضربه . 

 ( إن ربك فعال لما يريد   ) . 
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (225)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ هود
الاية108 إلى الاية 123


( وأما الذين سعدوا ففي الجنة خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض إلا ما شاء ربك عطاء غير مجذوذ   ( 108 ) . 

 ( وأما الذين سعدوا   ) قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وحفص      ( سعدوا ) بضم السين [ وكسر العين ] ، أي : رزقوا السعادة ، وسعد وأسعد   بمعنى واحد . وقرأ الآخرون بفتح السين قياسا على " شقوا " . ( ففي الجنة خالدين فيها ما دامت السماوات والأرض إلا ما شاء ربك   ) قال الضحاك    : إلا ما مكثوا في النار حتى أدخلوا الجنة . قال قتادة    : الله أعلم بثنياه . ( عطاء غير مجذوذ   ) أي غير مقطوع . قال ابن زيد    : أخبرنا الله تعالى بالذي يشاء لأهل الجنة ، فقال : ( عطاء غير مجذوذ   ) ولم يخبرنا بالذي يشاء لأهل النار .   [ ص: 202 ] 

وعن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : ليأتين على جهنم زمان ليس فيها أحد ، وذلك بعدما يلبثون فيها أحقابا . 

وعن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه مثله . 

 ومعناه عند أهل السنة  إن ثبت : أن لا يبقى فيها أحد من أهل الإيمان . وأما مواضع الكفار فممتلئة أبدا . 
*
*( فلا تك في مرية مما يعبد هؤلاء ما يعبدون إلا كما يعبد آباؤهم من قبل وإنا لموفوهم نصيبهم غير منقوص   ( 109 ) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فاختلف فيه ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لقضي بينهم وإنهم لفي شك منه مريب   ( 110 ) وإن كلا لما ليوفينهم ربك أعمالهم إنه بما يعملون خبير   ( 111 ) . 

 ( فلا تك في مرية ) في شك ( مما يعبد هؤلاء   ) أنهم ضلال ( ما يعبدون إلا كما يعبد   ) فيه إضمار ، أي : كما كان يعبد ( آباؤهم من قبل وإنا لموفوهم نصيبهم   ) حظهم من الجزاء . ( غير منقوص   ) . 

 ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب ) التوراة ( فاختلف فيه ) فمن مصدق به ومكذب ،   كما فعل قومك بالقرآن ، يعزي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( ولولا كلمة سبقت من   ربك ) في تأخير العذاب عنهم ( لقضي بينهم ) أي : لعذبوا في الحال وفرغ من   عذابهم وإهلاكهم ( وإنهم لفي شك منه مريب ) موقع في الريبة والتهمة . 

 ( وإن كلا ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  ونافع ،  وأبو بكر    : " وإن كلا " ساكنة النون على تخفيف إن الثقيلة ، والباقون بتشديدها ( لما ) شددها هنا وفي يس والطارق : ابن عامر ،  وعاصم ،  وحمزة ،    [ وافق أبو جعفر  ها هنا ، وفي الطارق وفي الزخرف ، بالتشديد عاصم  وحمزة      ] والباقون بالتخفيف ، فمن شدد قال الأصل فيه : ( وإن كلا ) [ لمن ما ،   فوصلت من الجارة بما ، فانقلبت النون ميما للإدغام ، فاجتمعت ثلاث ميمات   فحذفت إحداهن ، فبقيت لما بالتشديد ، و " ما " ها هنا بمعنى : من ، هو اسم   لجماعة من الناس ، كما قال تعالى : ( فانكحوا ما طاب لكم   ) ( النساء - 3 ) ، أي : من طاب لكم ، والمعنى : وإن كلا لمن جماعة ليوفينهم ] . 

 ومن قرأ بالتخفيف قال : " ما " صلة [ زيدت بين اللامين ليفصل بينهما كراهة اجتماعهما ، والمعنى ] وإن كلا ليوفينهم .   [ ص: 203 ] 

 وقيل " ما " بمعنى من ، تقديره : لمن ليوفينهم ، واللام في " لما " لام   التأكيد [ التي تدخل على خبر إن ] ، وفي ليوفينهم لام القسم ، [ والقسم   مضمر ] تقديره : والله ( ليوفينهم ربك أعمالهم   ) أي : جزاء أعمالهم ( إنه بما يعملون خبير   ) . 
*
*(   ( فاستقم كما أمرت ومن تاب معك ولا تطغوا إنه بما تعملون بصير   ( 112 ) ولا تركنوا إلى الذين ظلموا فتمسكم النار وما لكم من دون الله من أولياء ثم لا تنصرون   ( 113 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فاستقم كما أمرت   ) أي : استقم على دين ربك ، والعمل به ، والدعاء إليه كما أمرت ( ومن تاب معك   ) أي : ومن آمن معك فليستقيموا قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : الاستقامة أن تستقيم على الأمر والنهي ، ولا تروغ روغان الثعلب . 

أخبرنا الإمام الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أبو الطيب سهل بن محمد بن سليمان ،  أخبرنا والدي إملاء ، حدثنا أبو بكر  محمد بن إسحاق ،  حدثنا محمد بن العلاء بن كريب ،  حدثنا أبو أسامة ،  عن  هشام بن عروة ،  عن أبيه ، عن سفيان بن عبد الله الثقفي  قال : قلت : يا رسول الله ، قل لي في الإسلام قولا لا أسأل عنه أحدا بعدك ، قال : " قل آمنت بالله ثم استقم " . 

  ( ولا تطغوا ) لا تجاوزوا أمري ولا تعصوني ، وقيل : معناه ولا تغلوا فتزيدوا على ما أمرت ونهيت . 

 ( إنه بما تعملون بصير ) لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ما نزلت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم آية هي أشد عليه من هذه الآية ، ولذلك قال : " شيبتني هود  وأخواتها   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا عبد السلام بن مطهر  ، ثنا عمر بن علي ،  عن معن بن محمد الغفاري ،  عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الدين يسر ولن يشاد الدين أحد إلا غلبه ، فسددوا وقاربوا ، وأبشروا واستعينوا بالغدوة والروحة وشيء من الدلجة "   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولا تركنوا إلى الذين ظلموا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ولا تميلوا . والركون :   [ ص: 204 ] هو المحبة والميل بالقلب ، وقال أبو العالية    : لا ترضوا بأعمالهم . قال  السدي    : لا تداهنوا الظلمة . وعن عكرمة    : لا تطيعوهم . وقيل : لا تسكنوا إلى الذين ظلموا . ( فتمسكم   ) فتصيبكم ( النار وما لكم من دون الله من أولياء   ) أي : أعوان يمنعونكم من عذابه ( ثم لا تنصرون ) . 
*
*( وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات ذلك ذكرى للذاكرين   ( 114 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار   ) أي : الغداة والعشي . [ يعني : صلاة الصبح والمغرب ] قال مجاهد    : طرفا النهار صلاة [ الصبح ] والظهر والعصر . " وزلفا من الليل " ، صلاة المغرب والعشاء . 

وقال مقاتل    : صلاة الفجر والظهر طرف ، وصلاة العصر والمغرب طرف ، وزلفا من الليل ، يعني : صلاة العشاء . 

وقال الحسن    : طرفا النهار . الصبح والعصر ، وزلفا من الليل : المغرب والعشاء . وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : طرفا النهار الغداة والعشي ، يعني صلاة الصبح والمغرب . 

قوله : ( وزلفا من الليل   ) أي : ساعاته واحدتها زلفة . وقرأ أبو جعفر    " زلفا " بضم اللام . 

  ( إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات   ) يعني : إن الصلوات الخمس يذهبن الخطيئات . 

 روي أنها نزلت في أبي اليسر  قال : أتتني امرأة تبتاع تمرا ، فقلت لها : إن في البيت تمرا أطيب منه : فدخلت معي البيت ، فأهويت إليها فقبلتها ، فأتيت أبا بكر  رضي الله عنه فذكرت ذلك له فقال : استر على نفسك وتب ، فأتيت عمر  رضي   الله عنه فذكرت ذلك له ، فقال : استر على نفسك وتب ، فلم أصبر ، فأتيت   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكرت ذلك له ، فقال : " أخلفت غازيا في سبيل   الله في أهله بمثل هذا؟ حتى ظن أنه من أهل النار ، فأطرق رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم حتى أوحى الله إليه : ( وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل   ) الآية ، فقال أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ألهذا خاصة أم للناس عامة ؟ قال : " بل للناس عامة "   .   [ ص: 205 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أنبأنا قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع ،  عن سليمان التيمي ،  عن  أبي عثمان النهدي ،  عن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه أن رجلا أصاب من امرأة قبلة ، فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبره ، فأنزل الله تعالى ( وأقم الصلاة طرفي النهار وزلفا من الليل إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات   ) قال الرجل : يا رسول الله ، ألي هذا ؟ قال : " لجميع أمتي كلهم   " . 

 وأخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أنبأنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثني أبو طاهر ،  وهارون بن سعيد الأيلي ،  قالا : حدثنا ابن وهب ،  عن أبي صخر  أن عمر بن إسحاق مولى زائدة  حدثه عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول : " الصلوات الخمس ، والجمعة إلى الجمعة ، ورمضان إلى رمضان مكفرات لما بينهن إذا اجتنبت الكبائر " . 

وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا محمد الحسين بن أحمد المخلدي ،  أنبأنا أبو العباس محمد بن إسحاق السراج ،  أنبأنا قتيبة ،  أنبأنا الليث ،   وبكر بن مضر ،  عن ابن الهادي ،  عن محمد ابن إبراهيم التيمي ،  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أرأيتم   لو أن نهرا بباب أحدكم يغتسل فيه كل يوم خمس مرات ، هل يبقى من درنه شيء ؟   قالوا : لا . قال : فكذلك مثل الصلوات الخمس ، يمحو الله بهن الخطايا "   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ذلك ) أي : ذلك الذي ذكرنا . وقيل : هو إشارة إلى القرآن ( ذكرى ) عظة ( للذاكرين   ) أي لمن ذكره . 
*
*( واصبر فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين   ( 115 ) . 

 ( واصبر ) يا محمد  على ما تلقى من الأذى . وقيل : على الصلاة ، ونظيره ( وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها   ) ( طه - 132 ) ( فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين ) في أعمالهم . . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يعني المصلين . 
*
*[ ص: 206 ]   ( فلولا   كان من القرون من قبلكم أولو بقية ينهون عن الفساد في الأرض إلا قليلا  ممن  أنجينا منهم واتبع الذين ظلموا ما أترفوا فيه وكانوا مجرمين   ( 116 ) وما كان ربك ليهلك القرى بظلم وأهلها مصلحون   ( 117 ) . ( ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس أمة واحدة ولا يزالون مختلفين   ( 118 ) إلا من رحم ربك ولذلك خلقهم وتمت كلمة ربك لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين   ( 119 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فلولا ) فهلا ( كان من القرون   ) التي أهلكناهم ( من قبلكم ) والآية للتوبيخ ( أولو بقية     ) أي : أولو تمييز . وقيل : أولو طاعة . وقيل : أولو خير . يقال : فلان   ذو بقية إذا كان فيه خير . معناه : فهلا كان من القرون من قبلكم من فيه  خير  ينهى عن الفساد في الأرض ؟ [ وقيل : معناه أولو بقية من خير . يقال :  فلان  على بقية من الخير إذا كان على خصلة محمودة ] . 

  ( ينهون عن الفساد في الأرض   ) أي يقومون بالنهي عن الفساد ، ومعناه جحد ، أي : لم يكن فيهم أولو بقية . ( إلا قليلا ) هذا استثناء منقطع معناه : لكن قليلا ( ممن أنجينا منهم   ) وهم أتباع الأنبياء كانوا ينهون عن الفساد في الأرض . ( واتبع الذين ظلموا ما أترفوا   ) نعموا ( فيه ) والمترف : المنعم . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : خولوا . وقال الفراء    : [ عودوا من النعيم واللذات وإيثار الدنيا ] أي : واتبع الذين ظلموا ما عودوا من النعيم واللذات وإيثار الدنيا على الآخرة . ( وكانوا مجرمين   ) كافرين . 

 ( وما كان ربك ليهلك القرى بظلم   ) أي : لا يهلكهم بشركهم ( وأهلها مصلحون     ) فيما بينهم يتعاطون الإنصاف ولا يظلم بعضهم بعضا ، وإنما يهلكهم إذا   تظالموا ، وقيل : لا يهلكهم بظلم منه وهم مصلحون في أعمالهم ، ولكن يهلكهم   بكفرهم وركوبهم السيئات . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولو شاء ربك لجعل الناس   ) كلهم ( أمة واحدة ) على دين واحد . ( ولا يزالون مختلفين   ) على أديان شتى من بين يهودي ونصراني ، ومجوسي ، ومشرك . 

 ( إلا من رحم ربك   ) معناه : لكن من رحم ربك فهداهم إلى الحق ، فهم لا يختلفون ( ولذلك خلقهم   ) قال الحسن ،   وعطاء    : وللاختلاف خلقهم . وقال أشهب    : سألت  مالكا  عن هذه الآية ، فقال : خلقهم ليكون فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير .   [ ص: 207 ] 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : الذي أختاره قول من قال : خلق فريقا لرحمته وفريقا لعذابه . 

 وقال ابن عباس ،  ومجاهد ،  وقتادة ،  والضحاك    : وللرحمة خلقهم ، يعني الذين رحمهم . 

 وقال الفراء    : خلق أهل الرحمة للرحمة ، وأهل الاختلاف للاختلاف . 

 وحاصل الآية : أن أهل الباطل مختلفون ، وأهل الحق متفقون ، فخلق الله أهل الحق للاتفاق ، وأهل الباطل للاختلاف . 

 ( وتمت كلمة ربك ) وتم حكم ربك ( لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين ) . 
*
*( وكلا نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل ما نثبت به فؤادك وجاءك في هذه الحق وموعظة وذكرى للمؤمنين   ( 120 ) وقل للذين لا يؤمنون اعملوا على مكانتكم إنا عاملون   ( 121 ) وانتظروا إنا منتظرون   ( 122 ) ولله غيب السماوات والأرض وإليه يرجع الأمر كله فاعبده وتوكل عليه وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون   ( 123 ) . 

  ( وكلا نقص عليك من أنباء الرسل ما نثبت به فؤادك   ) معناه   : وكل الذي تحتاج إليه من أنباء الرسل ، أي : من أخبارهم وأخبار أممهم   نقصها عليك لنثبت به فؤادك ، لنزيدك يقينا ونقوي قلبك ، وذلك أن النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم إذا سمعها كان في ذلك تقوية لقلبه على الصبر على أذى قومه .   

 ( وجاءك في هذه الحق   ) قال الحسن ،  وقتادة    : في هذه الدنيا . 

 وقال غيرهما : في هذه السورة . وهذا قول الأكثرين . 

 خص هذه السورة تشريفا ، وإن كان قد جاءه الحق في جميع السور . 

 ( وموعظة ) أي : وجاءتك موعظة ( وذكرى للمؤمنين ) . 

 ( وقل للذين لا يؤمنون اعملوا على مكانتكم   ) أمر تهديد ووعيد ( إنا عاملون   ) . 

 ( وانتظروا ) ما يحل بنا من رحمة الله ( إنا منتظرون ) ما يحل بكم من نقمة الله . 

 ( ولله غيب السماوات والأرض ) أي : علم ما غاب عن العباد فيهما ( وإليه يرجع الأمر كله   ) في المعاد . 

 قرأ نافع ،  وحفص      : " يرجع " بضم الياء وفتح الجيم : أي : يرد . وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء   وكسر الجيم ، أي : يعود الأمر كله إليه حتى لا يكون للخلق أمر .   [ ص: 208 ] 

 ( فاعبده وتوكل عليه   ) وثق به ( وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون ) قرأ أهل المدينة ، والشام ،  وحفص ،  ويعقوب    : " تعملون " بالتاء ها هنا وفي آخر سورة النمل . وقرأ الآخرون بالياء فيهما . 

 قال كعب :  خاتمة التوراة خاتمة سورة هود    . 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني ،  أنبأنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي ،  أنبأنا أبو سعيد الهيثم بن كليب ،  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي ،  حدثنا  أبو كريب محمد بن العلاء ،  حدثنا معاوية بن هشام ،  عن شيبان ،  عن أبي إسحاق ،  عن عكرمة ،  عن ابن عباس ،  رضي الله عنهما قال : قال أبو بكر  رضي الله عنه : يا رسول الله ، قد شبت ، فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : " شيبتني هود ، والواقعة ، والمرسلات ، وعم يتساءلون ، وإذا الشمس كورت " . 

ويروى : " شيبتني هود وأخواتها   " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (226)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية1 إلى الاية 7

**[ سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ ] 

 ( سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ مَكِّيَّةٌ ) بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   ( 1 ) إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ   ( 2 ) نَحْنُ   نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ هَذَا   الْقُرْآنَ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ   ( 3 ) . 

 ( الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   ) أَيِ : الْبَيِّنُ حَلَالُهُ وَحَرَامُهُ ، وَحُدُودُهُ وَأَحْكَامُهُ . قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : مُبِينٌ - وَاللَّهِ - بَرَكَتُهُ وَهُدَاهُ وَرُشْدُهُ ، فَهَذَا مِنْ بَانَ أَيْ : ظَهَرَ . 

 وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    : مُبَيِّنٌ الْحَقَّ مِنَ الْبَاطِلِ ، وَالْحَلَّالَ مِنَ الْحَرَامِ ، فَهَذَا مِنْ أَبَانَ بِمَعْنَى أَظْهَرَ . 

 ( إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ   ) يَعْنِي : الْكِتَابَ ( قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ   ) أَيْ : أَنْزَلْنَاهُ بِلُغَتِكُمْ ، لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا مَعَانِيَهُ ، وَتَفْهَمُوا مَا فِيهِ . 

 ( نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ   ) أَيْ : نَقْرَأُ عَلَيْكَ ( أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ   ) وَالْقَاصُّ هُوَ الَّذِي يَتْبَعُ الْآثَارَ وَيَأْتِي بِالْخَبَرِ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ . 

 مَعْنَاهُ : نُبَيِّنُ لَكَ أَخْبَارَ الْأُمَمِ السَّالِفَةِ وَالْقُرُونِ الْمَاضِيَةِ أَحْسَنَ الْبَيَانِ .   [ ص: 212 ] 

 وَقِيلَ : الْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ : قِصَّةُ يُوسُفَ  عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَامُ خَاصَّةً ، سَمَّاهَا أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ لِمَا فِيهَا مِنَ   الْعِبَرِ ، وَالْحِكَمِ ، وَالنُّكَتِ ، وَالْفَوَائِدِ الَّتِي تَصْلُحُ   لِلدِّينِ وَالدُّنْيَا ، مِنْ سِيَرِ الْمُلُوكِ وَالْمَمَالِيكِ ،   وَالْعُلَمَاءِ ، وَمَكْرِ النِّسَاءِ ، وَالصَّبْرِ عَلَى أَذَى   الْأَعْدَاءِ ، وَحُسْنِ التَّجَاوُزِ عَنْهُمْ بَعْدَ الِالْتِقَاءِ ،   وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْفَوَائِدِ . 

قَالَ خَالِدُ بْنُ مَعْدَانَ    : سُورَةُ يُوسُفَ  وَسُورَةُ مَرْيَمَ  يَتَفَكَّهُ بِهِمَا أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَطَاءٍ    : لَا يَسْمَعُ سُورَةَ يُوسُفَ  مَحْزُونٌ إِلَّا اسْتَرَاحَ إِلَيْهَا . 

قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ( بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ   ) " مَا " الْمَصْدَرُ ، أَيْ : بِإِيحَائِنَا إِلَيْكَ ( هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ   ) وَقَدْ كُنْتَ ( مِنْ قَبْلِهِ   ) أَيْ : [ قَبْلَ وَحْيِنَا ] ( لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ   ) لَمِنَ السَّاهِينَ عَنْ هَذِهِ الْقِصَّةِ لَا تَعْلَمُهَا . 

 قَالَ  سَعْدُ بْنُ أَبِي وَقَّاصٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : أُنْزِلَ   الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ   فَتَلَاهُ عَلَيْهِمْ زَمَانًا فَقَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، لَوْ   حَدَّثْتَنَا ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ( اللَّهُ نَزَّلَ أَحْسَنَ الْحَدِيثِ   ) ( الزُّمَرِ - 23 ) فَقَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، لَوْ قَصَصْتَ عَلَيْنَا ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ( نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ   ) فَقَالُوا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، لَوْ ذَكَّرْتَنَا ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ   )   ( الْحَدِيدِ - 16 ) . 
*
*( إذ قال يوسف لأبيه يا أبت إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا والشمس والقمر رأيتهم لي ساجدين   ( 4 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إذ قال يوسف لأبيه   ) أي : واذكر إذ قال يوسف  لأبيه ويوسف  اسم عبري [ عرب ] ، ولذلك لا يجري [ عليه الإعراب ] وقيل هو عربي . 

 سئل أبو الحسن الأقطع  عن يوسف  فقال : الأسف في اللغة : الحزن ، والأسيف : العبد ، واجتمعا في يوسف  عليه السلام فسمي به . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  قال : قال عبد الله بن محمد ،  حدثنا عبد الصمد ،  عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار ،   [ ص: 213 ] عن أبيه ، عن ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " إن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم يوسف بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم    . 

 ( يا أبت ) قرأ أبو جعفر ،  وابن عامر    ( يا أبت ) بفتح التاء في جميع القرآن على تقدير : يا أبتاه . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : ( يا أبت ) بكسر التاء لأن أصله : يا أبت ، والجزم يحرك إلى الكسر . 

 ( إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا   ) أي نجما من نجوم السماء ، ونصب الكواكب على التفسير . 

 ( والشمس والقمر رأيتهم لي ساجدين    ( ولم يقل  رأيتها إلي ساجدة ، والهاء والميم والياء والنون من كنايات من  يعقل ،  لأنه لما أخبر عنها بفعل من يعقل عبر عنها بكناية من يعقل كقوله  تعالى : (  يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم   ) ( النمل - 18 ) . 

 وكان النجوم في التأويل أخواته ، وكانوا أحد عشر رجلا يستضاء بهم كما يستضاء بالنجوم ، والشمس أبوه ، والقمر أمه . قاله قتادة    . 

 وقال  السدي    : القمر خالته ، لأن أمه راحيل  كانت قد ماتت . 

 وقال  ابن جريج    : القمر أبوه والشمس أمه; لأن الشمس مؤنثة والقمر مذكر . 

 وكان يوسف  عليه السلام ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة حين رأى هذه الرؤيا . 

 وقيل : رآها ليلة الجمعة ليلة القدر فلما قصها على أبيه . 
*
*( قال يا بني لا تقصص رؤياك على إخوتك فيكيدوا لك كيدا إن الشيطان للإنسان عدو مبين   ( 5 ) . 

 ( قال يا بني لا تقصص رؤياك على إخوتك   ) وذلك أن رؤيا الأنبياء عليهم السلام وحي فعلم يعقوب  أن الإخوة إذا سمعوها حسدوه فأمره بالكتمان ( فيكيدوا لك كيدا   ) فيحتالوا في إهلاكك لأنهم يعلمون تأويلها فيحسدونك . واللام في قوله " لك " صلة ، كقوله تعالى : ( لربهم يرهبون   ) ( الأعراف - 154 ) . وقيل : هو مثل قولهم نصحتك ونصحت لك ، وشكرتك وشكرت لك . ( إن الشيطان للإنسان عدو مبين   ) أي : يزين لهم الشيطان ، ويحملهم على الكيد ، لعداوته القديمة .   [ ص: 214 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنبأنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أنبأنا أبو القاسم البغوي ،  حدثنا علي بن الجعد ،  أنبأنا شعبة  عن  عبد ربه بن سعيد ،  قال : سمعت أبا سلمة ،  قال : كنت أرى الرؤيا تهمني حتى سمعت أبا قتادة  يقول : كنت أرى الرؤيا فتمرضني ، حتى سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول : " الرؤيا الصالحة من الله تعالى ،   [ والحلم من الشيطان ] ، فإذا رأى أحدكم ما يحب فلا يحدث به إلا من يحب ،   وإذا رأى ما يكره فليتعوذ بالله من شرها ، ومن شر الشيطان وليتفل ثلاثا ،   ولا يحدث به أحدا فإنها لن تضر " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أنبأنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أنبأنا أبو القاسم البغوي ،  حدثنا علي بن الجعد ،  أنبأنا شعبة ،  عن يعلى بن عطاء ،  عن وكيع بن عدس ،  عن أبي رزين العقيلي  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " الرؤيا جزء من أربعين أو ستة وأربعين جزءا من النبوة ، وهو على رجل   طائر ، فإذا حدث بها وقعت " ، وأحسبه قال : " لا تحدث بها إلا حبيبا أو   لبيبا "   . 
*
*( وكذلك   يجتبيك ربك ويعلمك من تأويل الأحاديث ويتم نعمته عليك وعلى آل يعقوب كما   أتمها على أبويك من قبل إبراهيم وإسحاق إن ربك عليم حكيم   ( 6 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وكذلك يجتبيك ربك   ) يصطفيك ربك يقوله يعقوب  ليوسف  أي : كما رفع منزلتك بهذه الرؤيا ، فكذلك يصطفيك ربك ( ويعلمك من تأويل الأحاديث   ) يريد تعبير الرؤيا ، سمي تأويلا لأنه يئول أمره إلى ما رأى في منامه ، والتأويل ما يئول إلى عاقبة الأمر ( ويتم نعمته عليك   ) يعني : بالنبوة ( وعلى آل يعقوب   ) أي : على أولاده فإن أولاده كلهم كانوا أنبياء ( كما أتمها على أبويك من قبل إبراهيم وإسحاق   ) فجعلهما نبيين ( إن ربك عليم حكيم   ) . 

 وقيل : المراد من إتمام النعمة على إبراهيم  الخلة .   [ ص: 215 ] 

 وقيل : إنجاؤه من النار ، وعلى إسحاق  إنجاؤه من الذبح .   [ ص: 216 ] 

 وقيل : بإخراج يعقوب  والأسباط من صلبه . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان بين رؤيا يوسف  هذه وبين تحقيقها بمصير أبويه وإخوته إليه أربعون سنة ، وهو قول أكثر أهل التفسير . 

 وقال  الحسن البصري    : كان بينهما ثمانون سنة . فلما بلغت هذه الرؤيا إخوة يوسف  حسدوه وقالوا : ما رضي أن يسجد له إخوته حتى يسجد له أبواه فبغوه . 
*
*( لقد كان في يوسف وإخوته آيات للسائلين   ( 7 ) . 

 يقول الله تعالى : ( لقد كان في يوسف وإخوته   ) أي : في خبره وخبر إخوته . وأسماؤهم : روبيل  وهو أكبرهم وشمعون  ولاوي  ويهوذا  وزبالون  وقيل : زبلون  وآشر  وأمهم ليا بنت ليان  وهي ابنة خال يعقوب  عليه السلام ، وولد له من سريتين له ، اسم إحداهما زلفة  والأخرى يلهمة  أربعة أولاد : دان  ونفتالي  وقيل : نفتولي  وجاد  وأشير .  ثم توفيت ليا  فتزوج يعقوب  عليه السلام أختها راحيل  فولدت له يوسف  وبنيامين    . [ وقيل : وابن يامين    ] ، فكان بنو يعقوب  عليه السلام اثني عشر رجلا .   [ ص: 217 ] 

 ( آيات ) قرأ ابن كثير    " آية " على التوحيد ، أي : عظة وعبرة ، وقيل : عجب . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : ( آيات ) على الجمع . 

 ( للسائلين ) وذلك أن اليهود  سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قصة يوسف  عليه السلام . 

 وقيل : سألوه عن سبب انتقال ولد يعقوب  من كنعان  إلى مصر    . فذكر لهم قصة يوسف  فوجدوها موافقة لما في التوراة [ فتعجبوا منها ] . فهذا معنى قوله : ( آيات للسائلين   ) [ أي : دلالة على نبوة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . وقيل : آيات للسائلين ولمن لم يسأل ، كقوله : ( سواء للسائلين   ) ( فصلت - 10 ) ] . 

 وقيل : معناه عبرة للمعتبرين ، فإنها تشتمل على حسد إخوة يوسف  وما آل إليه أمرهم في الحسد ، وتشتمل على رؤياه ، وما حقق الله منها ، وتشتمل على صبر يوسف  عليه السلام عن قضاء الشهوة ، وعلى الرق ، وفي السجن ، وما آل إليه أمره من الملك ، وتشتمل على حزن يعقوب  وصبره وما آل إليه أمره من الوصول إلى المراد وغير ذلك من الآيات . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (227)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية8 إلى الاية 15

**( إذ قالوا ليوسف وأخوه أحب إلى أبينا منا ونحن عصبة إن أبانا لفي ضلال مبين   ( 8 ) . 

 ( إذ قالوا ليوسف   ) اللام فيه جواب القسم تقديره : والله ليوسف    ( وأخوه ) بنيامين    ( أحب إلى أبينا منا   ) كان يوسف  وأخوه بنيامين  من أم واحدة ، وكان يعقوب  عليه السلام شديد الحب ليوسف  عليه السلام ، وكان إخوته يرون من الميل إليه ما لا يرونه مع أنفسهم فقالوا هذه المقالة ( ونحن عصبة ) جماعة وكانوا عشرة . 

 قال الفراء    : العصبة هي العشرة فما زاد . 

 وقيل : العصبة ما بين الواحد إلى العشرة . 

 وقيل : ما بين الثلاثة إلى العشرة . 

 وقال مجاهد    : ما بين العشرة إلى خمسة عشر . 

 وقيل : ما بين العشرة إلى الأربعين . 

 وقيل : جماعة يتعصب بعضها لبعض لا واحد لها من لفظها كالنفر والرهط . 

 ( إن أبانا لفي ضلال مبين   ) أي خطإ بين في إيثاره يوسف  وأخاه علينا ، وليس المراد من الضلال   [ ص:  218 ] عن  الدين ، ولو أرادوه لكفروا به ، بل المراد منه : الخطأ في تدبير  أمر  الدنيا ، يقولون : نحن أنفع له في أمر الدنيا وإصلاح أمر معاشه ورعي  مواشيه  ، فنحن أولى بالمحبة منه ، فهو مخطئ في صرف محبته إليه . 
*
*( اقتلوا يوسف أو اطرحوه أرضا يخل لكم وجه أبيكم وتكونوا من بعده قوما صالحين   (9) قال قائل منهم لا تقتلوا يوسف وألقوه في غيابة الجب يلتقطه بعض السيارة إن كنتم فاعلين   ( 10 ) . 

 ( اقتلوا يوسف   ) اختلفوا في قائل هذا القول; فقال وهب    : قاله شمعون    . وقال كعب    : قاله دان    . 

 ( أو اطرحوه أرضا   ) أي : إلى أرض يبعد عن أبيه . وقيل : في أرض تأكله السباع . 

 ( يخل لكم   ) يخلص لكم ويصف لكم . ( وجه أبيكم   ) عن شغله بيوسف    ( وتكونوا من بعده   ) من بعد قتل يوسف    ( قوما صالحين   ) تائبين ، أي : توبوا بعدما فعلتم هذا يعف الله عنكم . وقال مقاتل    : يصلح أمركم فيما بينكم وبين أبيكم . 

 ( قال قائل منهم لا تقتلوا يوسف   ) وهو يهوذا  وقال [ قتادة    ] : روبيل  وكان ابن خالة يوسف  وكان أكبرهم سنا وأحسنهم رأيا فيه . والأول أصح أنه يهوذا  نهاهم عن قتله ، وقال : القتل كبيرة عظيمة . ( وألقوه في غيابة الجب   ( قرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع      : " غيابات الجب " على الجمع في الحرفين ، وقرأ الباقون " غيابة الجب "   على الواحد ، أي : في أسفل الجب وظلمته . والغيابة : كل موضع ستر عنك  الشيء  وغيبه . والجب : البئر غير المطوية لأنه جب ، أي : قطع ولم يطو . 

 ( يلتقطه ) يأخذه ، والالتقاط : أخذ الشيء من حيث لا يحتسبه ( بعض السيارة   ) أي : بعض المسافرين ، فيذهب به إلى ناحية أخرى ، فتستريحوا منه ( إن كنتم فاعلين   ) أي : إن عزمتم على فعلكم ، وهم كانوا يومئذ بالغين ، ولم يكونوا أنبياء بعد . 

 وقيل : لم يكونوا بالغين ، وليس بصحيح; بدليل أنهم قالوا : " وتكونوا من بعده قوما صالحين   " .   [ ص: 219 ] 

 " قالوا يا أبانا استغفر لنا ذنوبنا   " والصغير لا ذنب له . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    :  اشتمل فعلهم على  جرائم من قطع الرحم ، وعقوق الوالدين ، وقلة الرأفة  بالصغير الذي لا ذنب  له ، والغدر بالأمانة ، وترك العهد ، والكذب مع أبيهم .  وعفا الله عنهم  ذلك كله حتى لا ييئس أحد من رحمة الله . 

 وقال بعض [ أهل العلم ] إنهم عزموا على قتله وعصمهم الله رحمة بهم ، ولو   فعلوا لهلكوا أجمعين ، وكل ذلك كان قبل أن أنبأهم الله تعالى . 

 وسئل أبو عمرو بن العلاء     : كيف قالوا : "  نرتع ونلعب " وهم أنبياء ؟ قال : كان ذلك قبل أن نبأهم  الله تعالى ، فلما  أجمعوا على التفريق بينه وبين والده بضرب من الحيل . 
*
*( قالوا يا أبانا ما لك لا تأمنا على يوسف وإنا له لناصحون   ( 11 ) . 

 ( قالوا ) ليعقوب    ( يا أبانا ما لك لا تأمنا على يوسف   ) قرأ أبو جعفر    : ( تأمنا   ) بلا إشمام ، وهو رواية عن نافع      [ وقرأ الباقون : ( تأمنا ) بإشمام الضمة في النون الأولى المدغمة ، وهو   إشارة إلى الضمة من غير إمحاض ليعلم أن أصله : لا تأمننا بنونين على  تفعلنا  ، فأدغمت النون الأولى في الثانية ] ، بدءوا بالإنكار عليه في ترك  إرساله  معهم كأنهم قالوا : إنك لا ترسله معنا أتخافنا عليه ؟ . 

 ( وإنا له لناصحون   ) قال مقاتل    : في الكلام تقديم وتأخير ، وذلك أنهم قالوا لأبيهم : " أرسله معنا " فقال أبوهم : " إني ليحزنني أن تذهبوا به " فحينئذ قالوا : ( ما لك لا تأمنا على يوسف وإنا له لناصحون   ) النصح ها هنا هو : القيام بالمصلحة ، وقيل : البر والعطف ، معناه : إنا عاطفون عليه ، قائمون بمصلحته ، نحفظه حتى نرده إليك . 
*
*[ ص: 220 ]   ( أرسله معنا غدا يرتع ويلعب وإنا له لحافظون   ( 12 ) قال إني ليحزنني أن تذهبوا به وأخاف أن يأكله الذئب وأنتم عنه غافلون   ( 13 ) قالوا لئن أكله الذئب ونحن عصبة إنا إذا لخاسرون   ( 14 ) . ( فلما ذهبوا به وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه في غيابة الجب وأوحينا إليه لتنبئنهم بأمرهم هذا وهم لا يشعرون   ( 15 ) . 

 ( أرسله معنا غدا   ) إلى الصحراء ( يرتع ويلعب   ) قرأ أبو عمرو ،  وابن عامر  بالنون فيهما ، وجزم العين من " نرتع " ، وقرأ أهل الكوفة  بالياء فيهما ، وجزم العين من " يرتع " يعني يوسف ،  وقرأ يعقوب :    " نرتع " بالنون " ويلعب " بالياء . 

 والرتع هو : الاتساع في الملاذ . يقال : رتع فلان في ماله إذا أنفقه في شهواته ، يريد ونتنعم ونأكل ونشرب ونلهو وننشط . 

 وقرأ أهل الحجاز    : ( يرتع ) بكسر العين ، وهو [ يفتعل ] من الرعي . 

 ثم ابن كثير  قرأ بالنون فيهما أي : نتحارس ويحفظ بعضنا بعضا . 

 وقرأ أبو جعفر ،  ونافع  بالياء إخبارا عن يوسف  أي : يرعى الماشية كما نرعى نحن . 

 ( وإنا له لحافظون   ) 

 ( قال ) لهم يعقوب    ( إني ليحزنني أن تذهبوا به   ) أي : يحزنني ذهابكم به ، والحزن ها هنا : ألم القلب بفراق المحبوب ( وأخاف أن يأكله الذئب وأنتم عنه غافلون   ) وذلك أن يعقوب  كان رأى في المنام أن ذئبا شد على يوسف  فكان يخاف من ذلك ، فمن ثم قال هذه المقالة . 

 ( قالوا لئن أكله الذئب ونحن عصبة   ) عشرة ( إنا إذا لخاسرون   ) عجزة ضعفاء . 

 ( فلما ذهبوا به وأجمعوا   ) أي : عزموا ( أن يجعلوه   ) يلقوه ( في غيابة الجب وأوحينا إليه   )   [ ص: 221 ] هذه الواو زائدة ، تقديره : أوحينا إليه ، كقوله تعالى : ( فلما أسلما وتله للجبين وناديناه   ) ( الصافات - 103 ) أي : ناديناه ( لتنبئنهم بأمرهم هذا وهم لا يشعرون   ) يعني : أوحينا إلى يوسف  عليه السلام لتصدقن رؤياك ولتخبرن إخوتك بصنيعهم هذا وهم لا يشعرون بوحي الله وإعلامه إياه ذلك ، قاله مجاهد    . 

 وقيل : معناه : وهم لا يشعرون يوم تخبرهم أنك يوسف  وذلك حين دخلوا عليه فعرفهم وهم له منكرون . 

 وذكر وهب  وغيره : أنهم أخذوا يوسف  عليه   السلام بغاية الإكرام وجعلوا يحملونه ، فلما برزوا إلى البرية ألقوه   وجعلوا يضربونه فإذا ضربه واحد منهم استغاث بالآخر فضربه الآخر ، فجعل لا   يرى منهم رحيما ، فضربوه حتى كادوا يقتلونه وهو يصيح : يا أبتاه لو تعلم ما   يصنع بابنك بنو الإماء ، فلما كادوا أن يقتلوه قال لهم يهوذا      : أليس قد أعطيتموني موثقا أن لا تقتلوه ، فانطلقوا به إلى الجب ليطرحوه   فيه ، وكان ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة - وقيل : ثماني عشرة سنة - فجاءوا به إلى   بئر على غير الطريق واسعة الأسفل ضيقة الرأس . قال مقاتل    : على ثلاثة فراسخ من منزل يعقوب  عليه السلام . وقال كعب    : بين مدين  ومصر    . وقال وهب    : بأرض الأردن    . وقال قتادة    : هي بئر بيت المقدس  فجعلوا   يدلونه في البئر فيتعلق بشفير البئر فربطوا يديه ونزعوا قميصه فقال : يا   إخوتاه ، ردوا علي القميص أتوارى به في الجب ، فقالوا : ادع الشمس والقمر   والكواكب تواريك ، قال : إني لم أر شيئا ، فألقوه فيها . 

 وقيل : جعلوه في دلو وأرسلوه فيها حتى إذا بلغ نصفها ألقوه إرادة أن يموت   فكان في البئر ماء فسقط فيه ، ثم أوى إلى صخرة فيها فقام عليها . 

 إنهم لما ألقوه فيها جعل يبكي فنادوه فظن أن رحمة أدركتهم فأجابهم فأرادوا أن يرضخوه بصخرة فيقتلوه ، فمنعهم يهوذا  وكان يهوذا  يأتيه بالطعام ، وبقي فيها ثلاث ليال .   [ ص: 222 ] 

 ( وأوحينا إليه لتنبئنهم بأمرهم هذا   ) الأكثرون على أن الله تعالى أوحى إليه بهذا وبعث إليه جبريل  عليه السلام يؤنسه ويبشره بالخروج ، ويخبره أنه ينبئهم بما فعلوه ويجازيهم عليه وهم لا يشعرون . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ثم إنهم ذبحوا سخلة وجعلوا دمها على قميص يوسف  عليه السلام . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (228)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية16 إلى الاية 21

**( وجاءوا أباهم عشاء يبكون   ( 16 ) قالوا يا أبانا إنا ذهبنا نستبق وتركنا يوسف عند متاعنا فأكله الذئب وما أنت بمؤمن لنا ولو كنا صادقين   ( 17 ) وجاءوا على قميصه بدم كذب قال بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون   ( 18 ) . 

 ( وجاءوا أباهم عشاء يبكون   ) قال أهل المعاني : جاءوا في ظلمة العشاء ليكونوا أجرأ على الاعتذار بالكذب . وروي أن يعقوب  عليه السلام سمع صياحهم وعويلهم فخرج وقال : ما لكم يا بني هل أصابكم في غنمكم شيء ؟ قالوا : لا . قال : فما أصابكم وأين يوسف ؟ !    . 

 ( قالوا يا أبانا إنا ذهبنا نستبق   ) أي : نترامى وننتضل ، وقال  السدي    : نشتد على أقدامنا . ( وتركنا يوسف عند متاعنا   ) أي : عند ثيابنا وأقمشتنا . ( فأكله الذئب وما أنت بمؤمن لنا   ) بمصدق لنا ( ولو كنا ) وإن كنا ( صادقين ) . 

 فإن قيل : كيف قالوا ليعقوب  أنت لا تصدق الصادق ؟ . 

 قيل : معناه إنك تتهمنا في هذا الأمر لأنك خفتنا في الابتداء واتهمتنا في حقه . 

 وقيل : معناه لا تصدقنا لأنه لا دليل لنا على صدقنا وإن كنا صادقين عند الله . 

 ( وجاءوا على قميصه بدم كذب   ) أي : بدم هو كذب ، لأنه لم يكن دم يوسف    . وقيل : بدم مكذوب فيه ، فوضع المصدر موضع الاسم . 

 وفي القصة : أنهم لطخوا القميص بالدم ولم يشقوه ، فقال يعقوب  عليه السلام : كيف أكله الذئب ولم يشق قميصه ؟ فاتهمهم . 

 ( قال بل سولت ) زينت ( لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل ) معناه : فأمري صبر جميل أو فعلي صبر جميل .   [ ص: 223 ] 

 وقيل : فصبر جميل أختاره . 

 والصبر الجميل الذي لا شكوى فيه ولا جزع . 

 ( والله المستعان على ما تصفون   ) أي : أستعين بالله على الصبر ، على ما تكذبون . 

 وفي القصة : أنهم جاءوا بذئب ، وقالوا : هذا الذي أكله فقال له يعقوب    : يا ذئب ، أنت أكلت ولدي وثمرة فؤادي ؟ فأنطقه الله عز وجل ، فقال : تالله ما رأيت وجه ابنك قط . 

 قال : كيف وقعت بأرض كنعان ؟    . 

 قال : جئت لصلة قرابة [ فصادني هؤلاء ] فمكث يوسف  في البئر ثلاثة أيام . 
*
*( وجاءت سيارة فأرسلوا واردهم فأدلى دلوه قال يا بشرى هذا غلام وأسروه بضاعة والله عليم بما يعملون   ( 19) ) . 

 ( وجاءت سيارة   ) وهم القوم المسافرون ، سموا سيارة لأنهم يسيرون في الأرض ، كانت رفقة من مدين  تريد مصر  فأخطئوا الطريق فنزلوا قريبا من الجب ، وكان الجب في [ قفر بعيد ] من العمران للرعاة والمارة ، وكان ماؤه مالحا فعذب حين ألقي يوسف  عليه السلام فيه ، فلما نزلوا أرسلوا رجلا من أهل مدين  يقال له مالك بن ذعر  ، [ لطلب الماء ] فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( فأرسلوا واردهم   ) والوارد الذي يتقدم الرفقة إلى الماء فيهيئ الأرشية والدلاء . 

 ( فأدلى دلوه   ) أي : أرسلها في البئر ، يقال : أدليت الدلو إذا أرسلتها في البئر ، ودلوتها إذا أخرجتها ، فتعلق يوسف  بالحبل فلما خرج إذا هو بغلام أحسن ما يكون . 

 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   "أعطي يوسف  شطر الحسن"   .  [ ص: 224 ] 

 ويقال : إنه ورث ذلك الجمال من جدته سارة  وكانت قد أعطيت سدس الحسن . 

قال ابن إسحاق  ذهب يوسف  وأمه بثلثي الحسن . 

 فلما رآه مالك بن ذعر    ( قال يا بشرى   ) قرأ الأكثرون هكذا بالألف وفتح الياء ، بشر المستقي أصحابه يقول : أبشروا . وقرأ أهل الكوفة    : يا بشرى ، بغير إضافة ، يريد نادى المستقي رجلا من أصحابه اسمه بشرى . ( هذا غلام   ) وروى ابن مجاهد  عن أبيه : أن جدران البئر كانت تبكي على يوسف  حين أخرج منها .   ( وأسروه ) أخفوه ( بضاعة ) قال مجاهد    : أسره مالك بن ذعر  وأصحابه من التجار الذين معهم وقالوا : هو بضاعة استبضعها بعض أهل الماء إلى مصر  خيفة أن يطلبوا منهم فيه المشاركة . 

 وقيل : أراد أن إخوة يوسف  أسروا شأن يوسف  وقالوا هذا عبد لنا [ أبق ] . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( والله عليم بما يعملون   ) فأتى يهوذا  يوسف  بالطعام فلم يجده في البئر ، فأخبر بذلك إخوته ، فطلبوه فإذا هم بمالك وأصحابه نزولا فأتوهم فإذا هم بيوسف  فقالوا هذا عبد آبق منا . ويقال : إنهم هددوا يوسف  حتى لم يعرف حاله . وقال مثل قولهم ، ثم باعوه ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : 
*
*( وشروه بثمن بخس دراهم معدودة وكانوا فيه من الزاهدين   ( 20 ) ) . 

 ( وشروه   ) أي : باعوه ( بثمن بخس   ) قال الضحاك ،  ومقاتل ،  والسدي    : حرام لأن ثمن الحر حرام ، وسمي الحرام بخسا لأنه مبخوس البركة . 

 وعن  ابن عباس ،  وابن مسعود :  بخس أي زيوف . 

 وقال عكرمة  والشعبي    : بثمن قليل . 

 ( دراهم ) بدل من الثمن ( معدودة ) ذكر العدد عبارة عن قلتها . 

 وقيل : إنما قال معدودة لأنهم كانوا في ذلك الزمان لا يزنون ما كان أقل من   أربعين درهما ، إنما كانوا يعدونها عدا ، فإذا بلغت أوقية وزنوها . 

 واختلفوا في عدد تلك الدراهم : قال  ابن عباس ،  وابن مسعود  ، وقتادة    : عشرون درهما ، فاقتسموها درهمين درهمين . 

 وقال مجاهد    : اثنان وعشرون درهما . 

 وقال عكرمة    : أربعون درهما .   [ ص: 225 ] 

 ( وكانوا ) يعني : إخوة يوسف    ( فيه ) أي : في يوسف    ( من الزاهدين ) لأنهم لم يعلموا منزلته عند الله . 

 وقيل : كانوا في الثمن من الزاهدين ، لأنهم لم يكن قصدهم تحصيل الثمن ، إنما كان قصدهم تبعيد يوسف  عن أبيه . 

 ثم انطلق مالك بن ذعر  وأصحابه بيوسف  فتبعهم إخوته يقولون : استوثقوا منه لا يأبق ، قال : فذهبوا به حتى قدموا مصر  وعرضه مالك  على البيع فاشتراه قطفير  قاله  ابن عباس    . 

 وقيل : إظفير  صاحب أمر الملك ، وكان على خزائن مصر  يسمى العزيز  وكان الملك يومئذ بمصر  ونواحيها الريان بن الوليد بن شروان  من العمالقة . 

 وقيل : إن هذا الملك لم يمت حتى آمن واتبع يوسف  على دينه ، ثم مات ويوسف  حي . 

 قال  ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لما دخلوا مصر  تلقى قطفير  مالك بن ذعر  فابتاع منه يوسف  بعشرين دينارا وزوج نعل وثوبين أبيضين . 

 وقال وهب بن منبه    : قدمت السيارة بيوسف  مصر  فدخلوا   به السوق يعرضونه للبيع ، فترافع الناس في ثمنه حتى بلغ ثمنه وزنه ذهبا   ووزنه فضة ووزنه مسكا وحريرا ، وكان وزنه أربعمائة رطل ، وهو ابن ثلاث عشرة   سنة فابتاعه قطفير  من مالك بن ذعر  بهذا الثمن ، فذلك قوله تعالى : 
*
*( وقال   الذي اشتراه من مصر لامرأته أكرمي مثواه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا   وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض ولنعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث والله غالب على أمره   ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 21 ) . 

 ( وقال الذي اشتراه من مصر لامرأته   ) واسمها : راعيل  وقيل : زليخا    ( أكرمي مثواه   ) أي : منزله ومقامه ، والمثوى : موضع الإقامة . 

 وقيل : أكرميه في المطعم والملبس والمقام . 

 وقال قتادة ،   وابن جريج    : منزلته . 

 ( عسى أن ينفعنا   ) أي : نبيعه بالربح إن أردنا البيع ، أو يكفينا إذا بلغ بعض أمورنا . 

 ( أو نتخذه ولدا   ) أي : نتبناه .   [ ص: 226 ] 

قال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : أفرس الناس ثلاثة : العزيز  في يوسف  حيث قال لامرأته : أكرمي مثواه عسى أن ينفعنا ، وابنة شعيب  عليه السلام حيث قالت لأبيها في موسى  عليه السلام : يا أبت استأجره ، وأبو بكر  في عمر  رضي الله عنهما حيث استخلفه   . 

 ( وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض   ) [ أي : في أرض مصر    ] أي : كما أنقذنا يوسف  من القتل وأخرجناه من الجب ، كذلك [ مكنا له ] في الأرض فجعلناه على خزائنها . 

 ( ولنعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث   ) أي : [ مكنا له ] في الأرض لكي نعلمه من تأويل الأحاديث ، وهي عبارة عن الرؤيا . 

 ( والله غالب على أمره   ) قيل : الهاء في أمره كناية عن الله تعالى ، يقول : إن الله غالب على أمره يفعل ما يشاء ، لا يغلبه شيء ولا يرد حكمه راد . 

 وقيل : هي راجعة إلى يوسف  عليه السلام معناه : إن الله مستول على أمر يوسف  بالتدبير [ والحياطة ] لا يكله إلى أحد حتى يبلغ منتهى علمه فيه . 

 ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ) ما الله به صانع . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (229)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية22 إلى الاية 24

**( ولما بلغ أشده آتيناه حكما وعلما وكذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 22 ) . 

 ( ولما بلغ أشده   ) منتهى شبابه وشدته وقوته . قال مجاهد    : ثلاثا وثلاثين سنة . 

 وقال  السدي :  ثلاثين سنة . 

 وقال الضحاك    : عشرين سنة . 

 وقال الكلبي    : الأشد ما بين ثماني عشرة سنة إلى ثلاثين سنة . 

وسئل مالك  رحمه الله عن الأشد قال : هو الحلم   . 

 ( آتيناه حكما وعلما   ) فالحكم : النبوة ، والعلم : الفقه في الدين .   [ ص: 227 ] 

 وقيل : حكما يعني : إصابة في القول : وعلما : بتأويل الرؤيا . 

 وقيل : الفرق بين الحكيم والعالم ، أن العالم : هو الذي يعلم الأشياء ، والحكيم : الذي يعمل بما يوجبه العلم . 

 ( وكذلك نجزي المحسنين   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : المؤمنين . وعنه أيضا : المهتدين . وقال الضحاك    : الصابرين على النوائب كما صبر يوسف  عليه السلام . 
*
*( وراودته التي هو في بيتها عن نفسه وغلقت الأبواب وقالت هيت لك قال معاذ الله إنه ربي أحسن مثواي إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   ( 23 ) . 

  ( وراودته التي هو في بيتها عن نفسه   ) يعني : امرأة العزيز    . والمراودة : طلب الفعل ، والمراد ها هنا أنها دعته إلى نفسها ليواقعها ( وغلقت الأبواب   ) أي : أطبقتها ، وكانت سبعة ( وقالت هيت لك   ) أي : هلم وأقبل . 

 قرأه أهل الكوفة  والبصرة    : ( هيت لك ) بفتح الهاء والتاء . 

 وقرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    : ( هيت ) بكسر الهاء وفتح التاء . 

 وقرأ ابن كثير    : ( هيت ) بفتح الهاء وضم التاء . 

 وقرأ السلمي  وقتادة :    ( هئت لك ) بكسر الهاء وضم التاء مهموزا ، يعني : تهيأت لك ، وأنكره أبو عمرو   والكسائي  وقالا لم يحك هذا عن العرب . 

 والأول هو المعروف عند العرب . 

 قال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : أقرأني النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( هيت لك   )   . 

 قال أبو عبيدة  كان الكسائي  يقول : هي لغة لأهل حوران  رفعت إلى الحجاز  معناها [ إلي ] تعال . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هي أيضا بالحورانية  هلم . 

 وقال مجاهد  وغيره : هي لغة عربية وهي كلمة حث وإقبال على الشيء . 

 قال أبو عبيدة    : إن العرب لا تثني ( هيت ) ولا تجمع ولا تؤنث ، وإنها بصورة واحدة في كل حال .   [ ص: 228 ] 

 ( قال ) يوسف  لها عند ذلك : ( معاذ الله ) أي : أعوذ بالله وأعتصم بالله مما دعوتني إليه ( إنه ربي   ) يريد أن زوجك قطفير  سيدي ( أحسن مثواي   ) أي : أكرم منزلي . هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 وقيل : الهاء راجعة إلى الله تعالى ، يريد : أن الله تعالى ربي أحسن مثواي ، أي : آواني ، ومن بلاء الجب عافاني . 

 ( إنه لا يفلح الظالمون ) يعني : إن فعلت هذا فخنته في أهله بعد ما أكرم مثواي فأنا ظالم ، ولا يفلح الظالمون . 

 وقيل : لا يفلح الظالمون : أي لا يسعد الزناة . 
*
*( ولقد همت به وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء إنه من عبادنا المخلصين   ( 24 ) . 

 ( ولقد همت به وهم بها   ) والهم هو : المقاربة من الفعل من غير دخول فيه . فهمها : عزمها على المعصية والزنا . 

 وأما همه : فروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : حل الهميان وجلس منها مجلس الخائن . 

 وعن مجاهد  قال : حل سراويله وجعل يعالج ثيابه . وهذا قول أكثر المتقدمين مثل سعيد بن جبير ،  والحسن    . 

 وقال الضحاك :  جرى الشيطان فيما بينهما فضرب بإحدى يديه إلى جيد يوسف  وباليد الأخرى إلى جيد المرأة حتى جمع بينهما . 

 قال  أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام     : وقد  أنكر قوم هذا القول ، والقول ما قال متقدمو هذه الأمة ، وهم كانوا  أعلم  بالله أن يقولوا في الأنبياء عليهم السلام من غير علم . 

وقال  السدي   وابن إسحاق    : لما أرادت امرأة العزيز مراودة يوسف  عليه السلام عن نفسه جعلت تذكر له محاسن نفسه ، وتشوقه إلى نفسها ، فقالت : يا يوسف ،  ما أحسن شعرك ! . 

 قال : هو أول ما ينتثر من جسدي . 

 قالت : ما أحسن عينيك !   [ ص: 229 ] 

 قال : هي أول ما تسيل على وجهي في قبري . 

 قالت : ما أحسن وجهك ! 

 قال : هو للتراب يأكله . 

 وقيل : إنها قالت : إن فراش الحرير مبسوط ، فقم فاقض حاجتي . 

 قال : إذا يذهب نصيبي من الجنة . 

 فلم تزل تطمعه وتدعوه إلى اللذة ، وهو شاب يجد من شبق الشباب ما يجده   الرجل ، وهي امرأة حسناء جميلة ، حتى لان لها مما يرى من كلفها ، وهم بها ،   ثم إن الله تعالى تدارك عبده ونبيه بالبرهان الذي ذكره   . 

 وزعم بعض المتأخرين : أن هذا لا يليق بحال الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، وقال : تم الكلام عند قوله : ( ولقد همت به   ) ثم ابتدأ الخبر عن يوسف  عليه السلام فقال : ( وهم بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه   ) على التقديم والتأخير ، أي : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه لهم بها ، ولكنه رأى البرهان فلم يهم . 

 وأنكره النحاة وقالوا : إن العرب لا تؤخر ( لولا ) عن الفعل ، فلا تقول : لقد قمت لولا زيد ، [ وهو يريد لولا زيد لقمت ] . 

 وقيل : همت بيوسف  أن يفترشها ، وهم بها يوسف  أي : تمنى أن تكون له زوجة .   [ ص: 230 ] وهذا التأويل وأمثاله غير مرضية لمخالفتها أقاويل القدماء من العلماء الذين يؤخذ عنهم الدين والعلم . 

 وقال بعضهم : إن القدر الذي فعله يوسف  عليه السلام كان من الصغائر والصغائر تجوز على الأنبياء عليهم السلام   .   [ ص: 231 ] 

 روي أن يوسف  عليه السلام لما دخل على الملك حين خرج من السجن وأقرت المرأة ، قال يوسف    : ( ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب   ) قال له جبريل    : ولا حين هممت بها يا يوسف ؟  فقال يوسف  عند ذلك : ( وما أبرئ نفسي   ) الآية . 

وقال  الحسن البصري     : إن الله تعالى لم  يذكر ذنوب الأنبياء عليهم السلام في القرآن ليعيرهم ،  ولكن ذكرها ليبين  موضع النعمة عليهم ، ولئلا ييئس أحد من رحمته   . 

 وقيل : إنه ابتلاهم بالذنوب ليتفرد بالطهارة والعزة ، ويلقاه جميع الخلق يوم القيامة على انكسار المعصية . 

 وقيل : ليجعلهم أئمة لأهل الذنوب في رجاء الرحمة وترك الإياس من المغفرة والعفو . 

 وقال بعض أهل الحقائق : الهم همان : هم ثابت ، وهو إذا كان معه عزم وعقد ورضا ، مثل هم امرأة العزيز  ، والعبد مأخوذ به ، وهم عارض وهو الخطرة ، وحديث النفس من غير اختيار ولا عزم ، مثل هم يوسف  عليه السلام ، فالعبد غير مأخوذ به ما لم يتكلم أو يعمل . 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي ،  أنبأنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  حدثنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ،  حدثنا عبد الرزاق ،  حدثنا معمر ،  عن  همام بن منبه ،  قال : حدثنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " قال الله عز وجل : إذا تحدث عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا أكتبها له حسنة ما لم يعملها ، فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها له بعشر أمثالها   [ ص: 232 ] وإذا تحدث بأن يعمل سيئة فأنا أغفرها له ، ما لم يعملها ، فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها له بمثلها   " . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( لولا أن رأى برهان ربه   ) اختلفوا في ذلك البرهان : قال قتادة  وأكثر المفسرين : إنه رأى صورة يعقوب  وهو يقول له : يا يوسف  تعمل عمل السفهاء وأنت مكتوب في الأنبياء ! . 

 وقال الحسن ،   وسعيد بن جبير ،  ومجاهد  ، وعكرمة ،  والضحاك    : انفرج له سقف البيت فرأى يعقوب  عليه السلام عاضا على أصبعه . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : مثل له يعقوب  عليه السلام فضرب بيده في صدره ، فخرجت شهوته من أنامله   . 

وقال  السدي    : نودي يا يوسف ،  تواقعها   ! إنما مثلك ما لم تواقعها مثل الطير في جوف السماء لا يطاق ، ومثلك إن   تواقعها مثله إذا مات ووقع على الأرض لا يستطيع أن يدفع عن نفسه ، ومثلك ما   لم تواقعها مثل الثور الصعب الذي لا يطاق ، ومثلك إن واقعتها مثل الثور   يموت فيدخل النمل في أصل قرنيه لا يستطيع أن يدفعه عن نفسه   . 

 وعن مجاهد ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قوله : ( وهم بها   ) قال : حل سراويله وقعد منها مقعد الرجل من امرأته ، فإذا بكف قد بدت بينهما بلا معصم ولا عضد مكتوب عليها ( وإن عليكم لحافظين كراما كاتبين يعلمون ما تفعلون   ) ( الانفطار - 11 ) ، فقام هاربا وقامت ، فلما ذهب عنهما الرعب عادت وعاد فظهرت تلك الكف مكتوبا عليها : ( ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا   ) ( الإسراء - 32 ) فقام هاربا وقامت ، فلما ذهب عنهما الرعب عادت وعاد ، فظهر ، ورأى تلك الكف مكتوبا عليها : ( واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله   ) ( البقرة - 281 ) فقام هاربا وقامت ، فلما ذهب عنهما الرعب عادت وعاد ، فقال الله عز وجل لجبريل  عليه السلام : أدرك عبدي قبل أن يصيب الخطيئة ، فانحط جبريل  عليه السلام عاضا على أصبعه ، يقول : يا يوسف  تعمل عمل السفهاء وأنت مكتوب عند الله في الأنبياء   . 

 وروي أنه مسحه بجناحه فخرجت شهوته من أنامله .   [ ص: 233 ] 

وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : رفع يوسف  رأسه إلى سقف البيت حين هم بها فرأى كتابا في حائط البيت : " لا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا   "   . 

 وروى عطية ،  عن ابن عباس    : في البرهان أنه رأى مثال الملك   . 

وقال  جعفر بن محمد الصادق  رضي الله عنهما : البرهان النبوة التي أودعها الله في صدره حالت بينه وبين ما يسخط الله عز وجل   . 

وعن علي بن الحسين  قال : كان في البيت صنم فقامت المرأة وسترته بثوب ، فقال لها يوسف    : لم فعلت هذا ؟ . 

 فقالت : استحييت منه أن يراني على المعصية . 

 فقال يوسف    : أتستحين مما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يفقه ؟ فأنا أحق أن أستحي من ربي ، وهرب   .   [ ص: 234 ] 

 قوله عز وجل : ( لولا أن رأى برهان ربه   ) جواب لولا محذوف ، تقديره : لولا أن رأى برهان ربه لواقع المعصية . 

 ( كذلك لنصرف عنه السوء والفحشاء   ) فالسوء : الإثم . وقيل : السوء القبيح . والفحشاء : الزنا . 

 ( إنه من عبادنا المخلصين   ) قرأ أهل المدينة ،  والكوفة    : ( المخلصين ) بفتح اللام حيث كان إذا لم يكن بعده ذكر الدين ، زاد الكوفيون    " مخلصا " في سورة مريم ففتحوا . 

 ومعنى ( المخلصين ) المختارين للنبوة ، دليله : ( إنا أخلصناهم بخالصة   ) ( ص - 146 ) . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بكسر اللام ، أي : المخلصين لله الطاعة والعبادة . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (230)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية25 إلى الاية 35

**( واستبقا الباب وقدت قميصه من دبر وألفيا سيدها لدى الباب قالت ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءا إلا أن يسجن أو عذاب أليم   ( 25 ) قال هي راودتني عن نفسي وشهد شاهد من أهلها إن كان قميصه قد من قبل فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين   ( 26 ) . 

 ( واستبقا الباب   ) وذلك أن يوسف  لما رأى البرهان قام مبادرا إلى باب البيت هاربا ، وتبعته المرأة لتمسك الباب حتى لا يخرج يوسف  فسبق يوسف  وأدركته المرأة ، فتعلقت بقميصه من خلفه ، فجذبته إليها حتى لا يخرج . 

 ( وقدت قميصه   ) أي : فشقته ( من دبر ) أي : من خلف ، فلما خرجا لقيا العزيز  وهو قوله : 

 ( وألفيا سيدها لدى الباب   ) أي : وجدا زوج المرأة قطفير  عند الباب جالسا مع ابن عم لراعيل  فلما رأته هابته ، و ( قالت ) سابقة بالقول لزوجها ( ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءا   ) يعني : الزنا ، ثم خافت عليه أن يقتله ، فقالت : ( إلا أن يسجن   ) أي : يحبس ( أو عذاب أليم   ) أي : ضرب بالسياط ، فلما سمع يوسف  مقالتها . 

 ( قال هي راودتني عن نفسي   ) يعني : طلبت مني الفاحشة فأبيت وفررت . 

 وقيل : ما كان يريد يوسف  أن يذكره ، فلما قالت المرأة : ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءا ؟ ذكره ، فقال : هي راودتني عن نفسي . 

 ( وشهد شاهد   ) وحكم حاكم ( من أهلها ) اختلفوا في ذلك الشاهد : 

 فقال سعيد بن جبير ،  والضحاك    : كان صبيا في المهد ، أنطقه الله عز وجل ، وهو رواية العوفي ،  عن   [ ص: 235 ] ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " تكلم أربعة وهم صغار : ابن ماشطة ابنة فرعون ،  وشاهد يوسف ،  وصاحب جريج ،  وعيسى ابن مريم  عليه السلام   " . 

 وقيل : كان ذلك الصبي ابن خال المرأة . 

 وقال الحسن ،  وعكرمة ،  وقتادة ،  ومجاهد :  لم يكن صبيا ، ولكنه كان رجلا حكيما ذا رأي . 

 قال  السدي    : هو ابن عم راعيل  ، فحكم فقال : ( إن كان قميصه قد من قبل   ) أي : من قدام ( فصدقت وهو من الكاذبين   ) . 
*
*( وإن كان قميصه قد من دبر فكذبت وهو من الصادقين   ( 27 ) فلما رأى قميصه قد من دبر قال إنه من كيدكن إن كيدكن عظيم   ( 28 ) يوسف أعرض عن هذا واستغفري لذنبك إنك كنت من الخاطئين   ( 29 ) . 

 ( فلما رأى ) قطفير    ( قميصه قد من دبر ) عرف خيانة امرأته وبراءة يوسف  عليه السلام ( قال ) لها ( إنه ) أي : إن هذا الصنيع ( من كيدكن إن كيدكن عظيم   ) وقيل : إن هذا من قول الشاهد ثم أقبل قطفير  على يوسف  فقال : 

 ( يوسف ) أي : يا يوسف    ( أعرض عن هذا ) أي : عن هذا الحديث ، فلا تذكره لأحد حتى لا يشيع . 

 وقيل : معناه لا تكترث له ، فقد بان عذرك وبراءتك . 

 ثم قال لامرأته : ( واستغفري لذنبك   ) أي : توبي إلى الله ( إنك كنت من الخاطئين   )   [ ص: 236 ] 

 وقيل : إن هذا من قول الشاهد ليوسف  ولراعيل    . 

 وأراد بقوله : ( واستغفري لذنبك   ) ، أي سلي زوجك أن لا يعاقبك ويصفح عنك ( إنك كنت من الخاطئين   ) من المذنبين ، حتى راودت شابا عن نفسه وخنت زوجك ، فلما استعصم كذبت عليه ، وإنما قال : " من الخاطئين     " ولم يقل : من الخاطئات ، لأنه لم يقصد به الخبر عن النساء بل قصد به   الخبر عمن يفعل ذلك ، تقديره : من القوم الخاطئين ، كقوله تعالى : ( وكانت من القانتين   ) ( التحريم - 12 ) بيانه قوله تعالى : ( إنها كانت من قوم كافرين   ) ( النمل - 43 ) . 
*
*( وقال نسوة في المدينة امرأة العزيز تراود فتاها عن نفسه قد شغفها حبا إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين   ( 30 ) . ( فلما   سمعت بمكرهن أرسلت إليهن وأعتدت لهن متكأ وآتت كل واحدة منهن سكينا وقالت   اخرج عليهن فلما رأينه أكبرنه وقطعن أيديهن وقلن حاش لله ما هذا بشرا إن   هذا إلا ملك كريم   ( 31 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وقال نسوة في المدينة   ) الآية . 

 يقول : شاع أمر يوسف والمرأة في المدينة مدينة مصر    . وقيل : مدينة عين الشمس  وتحدث   النساء بذلك وقلن - وهن خمس نسوة : امرأة حاجب الملك ، وامرأة صاحب  الدواب  ، وامرأة الخباز ، وامرأة الساقي ، وامرأة صاحب السجن ، قاله مقاتل    . 

 وقيل : هن نسوة من أشراف مصر    - : 

 ( امرأة العزيز تراود فتاها   ) أي : عبدها الكنعاني ( عن نفسه ) أي : تطلب من عبدها الفاحشة ( قد شغفها حبا   ) أي : علقها حبا . 

 قال الكلبي    : حجب حبه قلبها حتى لا تعقل سواه . 

 وقيل : أحبته حتى دخل حبه شغاف قلبها ، أي : داخل قلبها . 

قال  السدي    : الشغاف جلدة رقيقة على القلب ، يقول : دخل الحب الجلد حتى أصاب القلب   . 

 وقرأ الشعبي ،   والأعرج    ( شعفها ) بالعين غير المعجمة ، معناه : ذهب الحب بها كل مذهب . ومنه شعف الجبال وهو رءوسها . ( إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين   ) أي : خطإ ظاهر . وقيل : معناه إنها تركت ما يكون عليه أمثالها من العفاف والستر . 

 ( فلما سمعت   ) راعيل    ( بمكرهن ) بقولهن وحديثهن ، قاله قتادة  و السدي    .   [ ص: 237 ] 

 قال ابن إسحاق  إنما قلن ذلك مكرا بها لتريهن يوسف  وكان يوصف لهن حسنه وجماله . 

 وقيل : إنها أفشت إليهن سرها واستكتمتهن فأفشين ذلك ، فلذلك سماه مكرا . 

 ( أرسلت إليهن   ) قال وهب :  اتخذت مأدبة ، ودعت أربعين امرأة ، منهن هؤلاء اللاتي عيرنها . ( وأعتدت ) أي : أعدت ( لهن متكأ   ) أي : ما يتكأ عليه . 

وقال ابن عباس ،   وسعيد بن جبير ،  والحسن ،  وقتادة ،  ومجاهد      : متكأ أي : طعاما ، سماه متكأ لأن أهل الطعام إذا جلسوا يتكئون على   الوسائد ، فسمى الطعام متكأ على الاستعارة   . يقال : اتكأنا عند فلان أي :   طعمنا . ويقال : المتكأ ما اتكأت عليه للشرب أو الحديث أو الطعام ، ويقرأ   في الشواذ متكأ بسكون التاء . 

 واختلفوا في معناه : فقال ابن عباس    : [ هو الأترج . ويروى عن مجاهد  مثله . وقيل ] هو الأترج بالحبشة . 

 وقال الضحاك :  هو الرباورد . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هو كل شيء يقطع بالسكين . 

وقال أبو زيد الأنصاري     : كل ما يجز  بالسكين فهو عند العرب متك ، والمتك والبتك بالميم والباء :  القطع ، فزينت  [ المأدبة بألوان ] الفواكه والأطعمة ، ووضعت الوسائد ودعت  النسوة   . 

 ( وآتت ) وأعطت ( كل واحدة منهن سكينا   ) فكن يأكلن اللحم حزا بالسكين . 

 ( وقالت ) ليوسف    ( اخرج عليهن   ) وذلك أنها كانت أجلسته في مجلس آخر ، فخرج عليهن يوسف    . 

قال عكرمة    : كان فضل يوسف  على الناس في الحسن كفضل القمر ليلة البدر على سائر النجوم   . 

 وروي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رأيت ليلة أسري بي إلى السماء يوسف  كالقمر ليلة البدر   " . 

قال إسحاق بن أبي فروة    : كان يوسف  إذا سار في أزقة مصر  يرى تلألؤ وجهه على الجدران   .   [ ص: 238 ] 

  ( فلما رأينه أكبرنه   ) أعظمنه ، قال أبو العالية    : هالهن أمره وبهتن . وقيل : أكبرنه أي : حضن لأجله من جماله . ولا يصح . 

 ( وقطعن ) أي : حززن بالسكاكين التي معهن ( أيديهن ) وهن يحسبن أنهن يقطعن الأترج ، ولم يجدن الألم لشغل قلوبهن بيوسف    . 

 قال مجاهد    : فما أحسسن إلا بالدم . 

 وقال قتادة    : أبن أيديهن حتى ألقينها . 

 والأصح كان قطعا بلا إبانة . 

 وقال وهب    : ماتت جماعة منهن . 

 ( وقلن حاش لله ما هذا بشرا   ) أي : معاذ الله أن يكون هذا بشرا . قرأ أبو عمرو :  حاشى لله ، بإثبات الياء في الوصل ، على الأصل . وقرأ الآخرون بحذف الياء لكثرة ورودها على الألسن ، واتباعا للكتاب . 

 وقوله : ( ما هذا بشرا   ) نصب بنزع حرف الصفة ، أي : ليس هذا ببشر ( إن هذا ) أي : ما هذا ( إلا ملك   ) من الملائكة ( كريم ) على الله تعالى . 
*
*( قالت فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم ولئن لم يفعل ما آمره ليسجنن وليكونا من الصاغرين   ( 32 ) . 

 ( قالت ) يعني : راعيل    ( فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه   ) أي : في حبه ، ثم صرحت بما فعلت ، فقالت : ( ولقد راودته عن نفسه فاستعصم   ) أي : فامتنع ، وإنما صرحت به لأنها علمت أنه لا ملامة عليها منهن وقد أصابهن ما أصابها من رؤيته ، فقلن له : أطع مولاتك . فقالت راعيل    : ( ولئن لم يفعل ما آمره   ) ولئن لم يطاوعني فيما دعوته إليه ( ليسجنن ) أي : ليعاقبن بالحبس ( وليكونن من الصاغرين     ) من الأذلاء . ونون التوكيد تثقل وتخفف ، والوقف على قوله : ( ليسجنن )   بالنون لأنها مشددة ، وعلى قوله ( " وليكونا " ) بالألف لأنها مخففة ،  وهي  شبيهة بنون الإعراب في الأسماء ، كقوله : رأيت رجلا ، وإذا وقفت قلت :  رأيت  رجلا بالألف ، ومثله : ( لنسفعا بالناصية ناصية ) ( العلق - 15 ، 16  ) .  فاختار يوسف  عليه السلام السجن على المعصية حين توعدته المرأة . 
*
*[ ص: 239 ]   ( قال رب السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه وإلا تصرف عني كيدهن أصب إليهن وأكن من الجاهلين   ( 33 ) فاستجاب له ربه فصرف عنه كيدهن إنه هو السميع العليم   ( 34 ) ثم بدا لهم من بعد ما رأوا الآيات ليسجننه حتى حين   ( 35 ) . 

 ( قال رب ) أي : يا رب ( السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه   ) قيل : كان الدعاء منها خاصة ، ولكنه أضاف إليهن خروجا من التصريح إلى التعريض . 

 وقيل : إنهن جميعا دعونه إلى أنفسهن . 

 وقرأ يعقوب  وحده : السجن بفتح السين . وقرأ العامة بكسرها . 

 وقيل : لو لم يقل : السجن أحب إلي لم يبتل بالسجن ، والأولى بالمرء أن يسأل الله العافية . 

قوله تعالى : ( وإلا تصرف عني كيدهن أصب إليهن   ) أمل إليهن وأتابعهن ، يقال : صبا فلان إلى كذا يصبو صبوا وصبوا وصبوة إذا مال واشتاق إليه . 

 ( وأكن من الجاهلين   ) فيه دليل على أن المؤمن إذا ارتكب ذنبا يرتكبه عن جهالة . 

 ( فاستجاب له   ) أجاب له . ( ربه فصرف عنه كيدهن إنه هو السميع العليم   ) [ لدعائه ] العليم بمكرهن . 

 ( ثم بدا لهم   ) أي : للعزيز وأصحابه في الرأي ، وذلك أنهم أرادوا أن يقتصروا من أمر يوسف  على الأمر بالإعراض . ثم بدا لهم أن يحبسوه . ( من بعد ما رأوا الآيات   ) الدالة على براءة يوسف  من قد القميص ، وكلام الطفل ، وقطع النساء أيديهن ، وذهاب عقولهن ( ليسجننه حتى حين   ) إلى مدة يرون فيه رأيهم . 

 وقال عطاء    : إلى أن تنقطع مقالة الناس . 

 قال عكرمة    : سبع سنين . 

 وقال الكلبي    : خمس سنين . 

 قال  السدي     : وذلك أن المرأة قالت  لزوجها : إن هذا العبد العبراني قد فضحني في الناس  ، يخبرهم أني راودته عن  نفسه ، فإما أن تأذن لي فأخرج فأعتذر إلى الناس ،  وإما أن تحبسه ، فحبسه ،  وذكر أن الله تعالى جعل ذلك الحبس تطهيرا ليوسف  عليه السلام من همه بالمرأة .   [ ص: 240 ] 

قال ابن عباس    : عثر يوسف  ثلاث عثرات : حين هم بها فسجن ، وحين قال " اذكرني عند ربك   " فلبث في السجن بضع سنين ، وحين قال للإخوة " إنكم لسارقون   " ، فقالوا : " إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل   "   . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (231)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية36 إلى الاية 42

**( ودخل   معه السجن فتيان قال أحدهما إني أراني أعصر خمرا وقال الآخر إني أراني   أحمل فوق رأسي خبزا تأكل الطير منه نبئنا بتأويله إنا نراك من المحسنين   ( 36 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( ودخل معه السجن فتيان   ) وهما غلامان كانا [ للريان بن الوليد بن شروان العمليق    ] ملك مصر  الأكبر ، أحدهما : خبازه وصاحب طعامه ، والآخر : ساقيه وصاحب شرابه . غضب الملك عليهما فحبسهما . 

 وكان السبب فيه : أن جماعة من أهل مصر  أرادوا   المكر بالملك واغتياله ، فضمنوا لهذين مالا ليسما الملك في طعامه وشرابه   فأجاباهم ، ثم إن الساقي نكل عنه ، وقبل الخباز الرشوة فسم الطعام ، فلما   أحضر الطعام والشراب قال الساقي : لا تأكل أيها الملك فإن الطعام مسموم ،   وقال الخباز : لا تشرب فإن الشراب مسموم . 

 فقال الملك للساقي : اشرب فشربه فلم يضره ، وقال للخباز : كل من طعامك ، [   فأبى فجرب ] ذلك الطعام على دابة فأكلته فهلكت ، فأمر الملك بحبسهما . 

 وكان يوسف  حين دخل  السجن جعل ينشر علمه  ويقول : إني أعبر الأحلام ، فقال أحد الفتيين لصاحبه :  هلم فلنجرب هذا  العبد العبراني ، فتراءيا له فسألاه من غير أن يكونا رأيا  شيئا ، قال ابن مسعود :  ما رأيا شيئا وإنما تحالما ليجربا يوسف .  

 وقال قوم : بل كانا رأيا حقيقة ، فرآهما يوسف  وهما مهمومان ، فسألهما عن شأنهما ، فذكرا أنهما صاحبا الملك ، حبسهما ، وقد رأيا رؤيا غمتهما . فقال يوسف    : قصا علي ما رأيتما ، فقصا عليه . 

 ( قال أحدهما   ) وهو صاحب الشراب ( إني أراني أعصر خمرا     ) أي : عنبا ، سمى العنب خمرا باسم ما يئول إليه ، كما يقال : فلان يطبخ   الآجر أي : يطبخ اللبن للآجر . وقيل : الخمر العنب بلغة عمان ، وذلك أنه   قال : إني رأيت كأني في بستان ، فإذا بأصل حبلة عليها ثلاث عناقيد من عنب   فجنيتها ، وكان كأس الملك بيدي فعصرتها فيه وسقيت الملك فشربه .   [ ص: 241 ] 

 ( وقال الآخر   ) وهو الخباز : ( إني أراني أحمل فوق رأسي خبزا تأكل الطير منه   ) وذلك أنه قال : إني رأيت كأن فوق رأسي ثلاث سلال فيها الخبز وألوان الأطعمة ، وسباع الطير تنهش منه . ( نبئنا بتأويله   ) أخبرنا بتفسيره وتعبيره وما يئول إليه أمر هذه الرؤيا . 

 ( إنا نراك من المحسنين   ) أي : العالمين بعبارة الرؤيا ، والإحسان بمعنى العلم . 

 وروي أن الضحاك بن مزاحم  سئل عن قوله : ( إنا نراك من المحسنين     ) ما كان إحسانه ؟ قال : كان إذا مرض إنسان في السجن عاده وقام عليه ،   وإذا ضاق [ عليه المجلس ] وسع له ، وإذا احتاج جمع له شيئا ، وكان مع هذا   يجتهد في العبادة ، ويقوم الليل كله للصلاة   . 

 وقيل : إنه لما دخل السجن وجد فيه قوما اشتد بلاؤهم وانقطع رجاؤهم وطال   حزنهم ، فجعل يسليهم ويقول : أبشروا واصبروا تؤجروا ، فيقولون : بارك الله   فيك يا فتى ، ما أحسن وجهك وخلقك وحديثك ، لقد بورك لنا في جوارك فمن أنت   يا فتى ؟ قال : أنا يوسف بن صفي الله يعقوب بن ذبيح الله إسحاق بن خليل الله إبراهيم  فقال له عامل السجن : يا فتى ، والله لو استطعت لخليت سبيلك ، ولكن سأحسن جوارك فتمكن في أي بيوت السجن شئت . 

 ويروى أن الفتيين لما رأيا يوسف  قالا له : لقد أحببناك حين رأيناك ، فقال لهما يوسف      : أنشدكما بالله أن لا تحباني ، فوالله ما أحبني أحد قط إلا دخل علي من   حبه بلاء ، لقد أحبتني عمتي فدخل علي بلاء ، ثم أحبني أبي فألقيت في الجب ،   وأحبتني امرأة العزيز  فحبست . فلما قصا عليه الرؤيا كره يوسف  أن   يعبر لهما ما سألاه لما علم في ذلك من المكروه على أحدهما ، فأعرض عن   سؤالهما وأخذ في غيره في إظهار المعجزة والدعاء إلى التوحيد . 
( قال  لا يأتيكما طعام ترزقانه إلا نبأتكما بتأويله  قبل أن يأتيكما ذلكما مما  علمني ربي إني تركت ملة قوم لا يؤمنون بالله وهم  بالآخرة هم كافرون   ( 37 ) . 

 ( قال لا يأتيكما طعام ترزقانه   ) قيل : أراد به في النوم يقول : لا يأتيكما طعام ترزقانه في نومكما ( إلا نبأتكما بتأويله   ) في اليقظة .   [ ص: 242 ] 

 وقيل : أراد به في اليقظة ، يقول : لا يأتيكما طعام من منازلكما ترزقانه :   تطعمانه وتأكلانه إلا نبأتكما بتأويله بقدره ولونه والوقت الذي يصل فيه   إليكما . 

 ( قبل أن يأتيكما   ) قبل أن يصل إليكما ، وأي طعام أكلتم ، وكم أكلتم ، ومتى أكلتم ، فهذا مثل معجزة عيسى  عليه السلام حيث قال : ( وأنبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم   ) ( آل عمران - 49 ) فقالا هذا فعل العرافين والكهنة ، فمن أين لك هذا العلم ؟ فقال : ما أنا بكاهن وإنما ( ذلكما ) العلم ( مما علمني ربي إني تركت ملة قوم لا يؤمنون بالله وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون   ) وتكرار ( هم ) على التأكيد . 
( واتبعت  ملة آبائي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب ما كان لنا  أن نشرك بالله من شيء ذلك من  فضل الله علينا وعلى الناس ولكن أكثر الناس  لا يشكرون   ( 38 ) يا صاحبي السجن أأرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار   ( 39 ) . 

 ( واتبعت ملة آبائي إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب   ) أظهر أنه من ولد الأنبياء ( ما كان لنا   ) ما ينبغي لنا ( أن نشرك بالله من شيء   ) معناه : أن الله قد عصمنا من الشرك ( ذلك ) التوحيد والعلم ( من فضل الله علينا وعلى الناس   ) ما بين لهم من الهدى ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون ) ثم دعاهما إلى الإسلام فقال : 

 ( يا صاحبي السجن ) جعلهما صاحبي السجن لكونهما فيه ، كما يقال لسكان الجنة : أصحاب الجنة ، ولسكان النار : أصحاب النار ( أأرباب متفرقون   ) أي : آلهة شتى ، هذا من ذهب ، وهذا من فضة ، وهذا من حديد ، وهذا أعلى ، وهذا أوسط ، وهذا أدنى ، متباينون لا تضر ولا تنفع ( خير أم الله الواحد القهار   ) الذي لا ثاني له . القهار : الغالب على الكل . ثم بين عجز الأصنام فقال : [ ص: 243 ]   ( ما   تعبدون من دونه إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من   سلطان إن الحكم إلا لله أمر ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه ذلك الدين القيم ولكن أكثر   الناس لا يعلمون   ( 40 ) يا صاحبي السجن أما أحدكما فيسقي ربه خمرا وأما الآخر فيصلب فتأكل الطير من رأسه قضي الأمر الذي فيه تستفتيان   ( 41 ) وقال للذي ظن أنه ناج منهما اذكرني عند ربك فأنساه الشيطان ذكر ربه فلبث في السجن بضع سنين   ( 42 ) . 

 ( ما تعبدون من دونه     ) أي : من دون الله ، وإنما ذكر بلفظ الجمع وقد ابتدأ الخطاب للاثنين   لأنه أراد جميع أهل السجن ، وكل من هو على مثل حالهما من [ أهل ] الشرك ( إلا أسماء سميتموها   ) آلهة وأربابا خالية عن المعنى لا حقيقة لتلك الأسماء ( أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان   ) حجة وبرهان ( إن الحكم ) ما القضاء والأمر والنهي ( إلا لله أمر ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه ذلك الدين القيم   ) المستقيم ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ) ثم فسر رؤياهما فقال : ( يا صاحبي السجن أما أحدكما   ) . 

 ( يا صاحبي السجن أما أحدكما   ) وهو صاحب الشراب ( فيسقي ربه     ) [ يعني الملك ] ( خمرا ) والعناقيد الثلاثة ثلاثة أيام يبقى في السجن   ثم يدعوه الملك بعد الثلاثة أيام ، ويرده إلى منزلته التي كان عليها ( وأما الآخر   ) يعني : صاحب الطعام فيدعوه الملك بعد ثلاثة أيام ، والسلال الثلاث الثلاثة أيام يبقى في السجن ، ثم يخرجه ( فيصلب فتأكل الطير من رأسه   ) . 

 قال ابن مسعود    : لما سمعا قول يوسف  قالا ما رأينا شيئا إنما كنا نلعب ، قال يوسف    : ( قضي الأمر الذي فيه تستفتيان   ) ، أي : فرغ من الأمر الذي عنه تسألان ، ووجب حكم الله عليكما الذي أخبرتكما به ، رأيتما أو لم تريا . 

 ( وقال ) يعني : يوسف عند ذلك ( للذي ظن   ) علم ( أنه ناج منهما   ) وهو الساقي ( اذكرني عند ربك   ) يعني : سيدك الملك ، وقل له : إن في السجن غلاما محبوسا ظلما طال حبسه .   [ ص: 244 ] 

  ( فأنساه الشيطان ذكر ربه   ) قيل : أنسى الشيطان الساقي ذكر يوسف للملك ، تقديره : فأنساه الشيطان ذكره لربه . 

 قال ابن عباس  وعليه الأكثرون : أنسى الشيطان يوسف  ذكر ربه حين ابتغى الفرج ، من غيره واستعان بمخلوق ، وتلك غفلة عرضت ليوسف  من الشيطان . 

 ( فلبث ) فمكث ( في السجن بضع سنين   ) واختلفوا في معنى البضع ، فقال مجاهد    : ما بين الثلاث إلى السبع . 

 وقال قتادة    : ما بين الثلاث إلى التسع . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : ما دون العشرة . 

 وأكثر المفسرين على أن البضع في هذه الآية سبع سنين ، وكان قد لبث قبله خمس سنين فجملته اثنتا عشرة سنة . 

وقال وهب    : أصاب أيوب  البلاء سبع سنين ، وترك يوسف  في السجن سبع سنين ، وعذب بختنصر  فحول في السباع سبع سنين   . 

قال مالك بن دينار    : لما قال يوسف  للساقي اذكرني عند ربك ، قيل له : يا يوسف  اتخذت من دوني وكيلا لأطيلن حبسك ، فبكى يوسف  وقال : يا رب ، أنسى قلبي كثرة البلوى ، فقلت كلمة ولن أعود   . 

وقال الحسن    : دخل جبريل  على يوسف  في السجن ، فلما رآه يوسف  عرفه ، فقال له : يا أخا المنذرين   [ ص: 245 ] مالي أراك بين الخاطئين ؟ فقال له جبريل      : يا طاهر الطاهرين ، يقرأ عليك السلام رب العالمين ، ويقول لك : أما   استحييت مني أن استشفعت بالآدميين ، فوعزتي لألبثنك في السجن بضع سنين ،   قال يوسف    : وهو في ذلك عني راض ؟ قال : نعم ، قال : إذا لا أبالي   . 

وقال كعب    : قال جبريل  ليوسف  إن   الله تعالى يقول من خلقك ؟ قال : الله ، قال : فمن حببك إلى أبيك ؟ قال :   الله ، قال : فمن نجاك من كرب البئر ؟ قال : الله ، قال : فمن علمك تأويل   الرؤيا ؟ قال : الله ، قال : فمن صرف عنك السوء والفحشاء ؟ قال : الله ،   قال : فكيف استشفعت بآدمي مثلك ؟   . 

 فلما انقضت سبع سنين - قال الكلبي    : وهذا السبع سوى الخمسة التي كانت قبل ذلك - ودنا فرج يوسف  رأى ملك مصر  الأكبر   رؤيا عجيبة هالته ، وذلك أنه رأى سبع بقرات سمان ، خرجت من البحر ، ثم  خرج  عقبهن سبع بقرات عجاف في غاية الهزال ، فابتلعت العجاف السمان فدخلن  في  بطونهن ، ولم ير منهن شيء ولم يتبين على العجاف منها شيء ، ثم رأى سبع   سنبلات خضر قد انعقد حبها ، [ وسبعا أخرى ] يابسات قد استحصدت ، فالتوت   اليابسات على الخضر حتى غلبن عليها ، ولم يبق من خضرتها شيء ، فجمع السحرة ،   والكهنة ، والحازة ، والمعبرين ، وقص عليهم رؤياه ، فذلك قوله تعالى :   [  ص: 246 ] 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (232)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية43 إلى الاية 54

**( وقال   الملك إني أرى سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر   يابسات يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في رؤياي إن كنتم للرؤيا تعبرون   ( 43 ) . ( قالوا أضغاث أحلام وما نحن بتأويل الأحلام بعالمين   ( 44 ) وقال الذي نجا منهما وادكر بعد أمة أنا أنبئكم بتأويله فأرسلون   ( 45 ) يوسف أيها الصديق أفتنا في سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر يابسات لعلي أرجع إلى الناس لعلهم يعلمون   ( 46 ) . 

  ( وقال الملك إني أرى سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر يابسات   ) فقال لهم ( يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في رؤياي إن كنتم للرؤيا تعبرون   ) . 

 ( قالوا أضغاث أحلام    ) أخلاط أحلام مشتبهة ،  أهاويل ، واحدها ضغث ، وأصله الحزمة من أنواع  الحشيش ، والأحلام جمع  الحلم ، وهو الرؤيا ، والفعل منه حلمت أحلم ، بفتح  اللام في الماضي وضمها  في الغابر ، حلما وحلما ، مثقلا ومخففا . ( وما نحن بتأويل الأحلام بعالمين   ) . 

 ( وقال الذي نجا   ) من القتل ( منهما ) من الفتيين ، وهو الساقي ( وادكر ) أي : تذكر قول يوسف  اذكرني عند ربك ( بعد أمة   ) بعد حين وهو سبع سنين . ( أنا أنبئكم بتأويله     ) وذلك أن الغلام جثا بين يدي الملك ، وقال : إن في السجن رجلا يعبر   الرؤيا ( فأرسلون ) وفيه اختصار تقديره : فأرسلني أيها الملك إليه ، فأرسله   فأتى السجن ، قال ابن عباس    : ولم يكن السجن في المدينة . 

 فقال : ( يوسف ) يعني : يا يوسف    ( أيها الصديق   ) والصديق الكثير الصدق ( أفتنا في سبع بقرات سمان يأكلهن سبع عجاف وسبع سنبلات خضر وأخر يابسات   ) فإن الملك رأى هذه الرؤيا ( لعلي أرجع إلى الناس   ) أهل مصر    ( لعلهم يعلمون   ) تأويل الرؤيا . وقيل : لعلهم يعلمون منزلتك في العلم . 

 فقال لهم يوسف  معبرا  ومعلما : أما البقرات  السمان والسنبلات الخضر : فسبع سنين مخاصيب ،  والبقرات العجاف والسنبلات [  اليابسات ] فالسنون المجدبة ، فذلك قوله تعالى  إخبارا عن يوسف    : [ ص: 247 ]   ( قال تزرعون سبع سنين دأبا فما حصدتم فذروه في سنبله إلا قليلا مما تأكلون   ( 47 ) ثم يأتي من بعد ذلك سبع شداد يأكلن ما قدمتم لهن إلا قليلا مما تحصنون   ( 48 ) ثم يأتي من بعد ذلك عام فيه يغاث الناس وفيه يعصرون   ( 49 ) وقال الملك ائتوني به فلما جاءه الرسول قال ارجع إلى ربك فاسأله ما بال النسوة اللاتي قطعن أيديهن إن ربي بكيدهن عليم   ( 50 ) . 

 ( قال تزرعون سبع سنين دأبا   ) هذا خبر بمعنى الأمر ، يعني : ازرعوا سبع سنين على عادتكم في الزراعة . 

 والدأب : العادة . وقيل : بجد واجتهاد . 

 وقرأ عاصم  برواية حفص    : ( دأبا ) بفتح الهمزة ، وهما لغتان ، يقال : دأبت في الأمر أدأب دأبا ودأبا إذا اجتهدت فيه . ( فما حصدتم فذروه في سنبله   ) أمرهم بترك الحنطة في السنبلة لتكون أبقى على الزمان ولا تفسد ( إلا قليلا مما تأكلون   ) أي : مما تدرسون قليلا للأكل ، أمرهم بحفظ الأكثر والأكل بقدر الحاجة . 

 ( ثم يأتي من بعد ذلك سبع شداد   ) سمى السنين المجدبة شدادا لشدتها على الناس ( يأكلن ) أي : يفنين ويهلكن ( ما قدمتم لهن   ) أي : يؤكل فيهن ما أعددتم لهن من الطعام ، أضاف الأكل إلى السنين على طريق التوسع ( إلا قليلا مما تحصنون   ) تحرزون وتدخرون للبذر . 

 ( ثم يأتي من بعد ذلك عام فيه يغاث الناس   ) أي : يمطرون ، من الغيث : وهو المطر . وقيل : ينقذون ، من قول العرب استغثت فلانا فأغاثني ( وفيه يعصرون   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " تعصرون " بالتاء ، لأن الكلام كله على الخطاب ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء   ردا إلى الناس ، ومعناه : يعصرون العنب خمرا ، والزيتون زيتا ، والسمسم   دهنا . وأراد به كثرة النعيم والخير . وقال أبو عبيدة    : يعصرون أي ينجون من الكروب والجدب ، والعصر والعصرة : المنجاة والملجأ . 

 ( وقال الملك ائتوني به ) وذلك أن الساقي لما رجع إلى الملك وأخبره بما أفتاه يوسف  من تأويل رؤياه ، وعرف الملك أن الذي قاله كائن ، قال : ائتوني به .   [ ص: 248 ] 

 ( فلما جاءه الرسول   ) وقال له : أجب الملك ، أبى أن يخرج مع الرسول حتى تظهر براءته ثم ( قال ) للرسول : ( ارجع إلى ربك   ) يعني : سيدك الملك ( فاسأله ما بال النسوة اللاتي قطعن أيديهن   ) ولم يصرح بذكر امرأة العزيز  أدبا واحتراما . 

 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لو لبثت في السجن طول ما لبث يوسف  لأجبت الداعي   " . 

 ( إن ربي بكيدهن عليم   ) أي : إن الله بصنيعهن عالم ، وإنما أراد يوسف  بذكرهن بعد طول المدة حتى لا ينظر إليه الملك بعين التهمة ، ويصير إليه بعد زوال الشك عن أمره ، فرجع الرسول إلى الملك من عند يوسف  برسالته ، فدعا الملك النسوة وامرأة العزيز    .
( قال  ما خطبكن إذ راودتن يوسف عن نفسه قلن حاش لله ما  علمنا عليه من سوء قالت  امرأة العزيز الآن حصحص الحق أنا راودته عن نفسه  وإنه لمن الصادقين   ( 51 ) ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب وأن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين   ( 52 ) . 

 ( قال ) لهن ( ما خطبكن   ) ما شأنكن وأمركن ( إذ راودتن يوسف عن نفسه   ) خاطبهن ، والمراد امرأة العزيز  وقيل : إن امرأة العزيز  راودته عن نفسه وسائر النسوة أمرنه بطاعتها فلذلك خاطبهن . 

 ( قلن حاش لله   ) معاذ الله ( ما علمنا عليه من سوء   ) خيانة . 

 ( قالت امرأة العزيز الآن حصحص الحق   ) ظهر وتبين . وقيل : إن النسوة أقبلن على امرأة العزيز  فقررنها [ فأقرت ] ، وقيل : خافت أن يشهدن عليها فأقرت . ( أنا راودته عن نفسه وإنه لمن الصادقين   ) في قوله : هي راودتني عن نفسي ، فلما سمع ذلك يوسف  قال : 

 ( ذلك ) أي : ذلك الذي فعلت من ردي رسول الملك إليه ( ليعلم ) العزيز ( أني لم أخنه   )   [ ص: 249 ] في زوجته ( بالغيب ) أي : في حال غيبته ( وأن الله لا يهدي كيد الخائنين   ) قوله ذلك ليعلم من كلام يوسف  اتصل بقول امرأة العزيز    : أنا راودته عن نفسه ، من غير تميز ، لمعرفة السامعين . 

 وقيل : فيه تقديم وتأخير : معناه : ارجع إلى ربك فاسأله ما بال النسوة   اللاتي قطعن أيديهن إن ربي بكيدهن عليم ؛ ذلك ليعلم أني لم أخنه بالغيب . 

 قيل : لما قال يوسف  هذه المقالة ، قال له جبريل    : ولا حين هممت بها ؟ فقال يوسف  عند ذلك : وما أبرئ نفسي . 

 قال  السدي    : إنما قالت له امرأة العزيز    : ولا حين حللت سراويلك يا يوسف ؟  فقال يوسف    : 
( وما أبرئ نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء إلا ما رحم ربي إن ربي غفور رحيم   ( 53 ) وقال الملك ائتوني به أستخلصه لنفسي فلما كلمه قال إنك اليوم لدينا مكين أمين   ( 54 ) . 

 ( وما أبرئ نفسي   ) من الخطإ والزلل فأزكيها ( إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء   ) بالمعصية ( إلا ما رحم ربي   ) أي : إلا من رحم ربي فعصمه ، " ما " بمعنى من - كقوله تعالى : ( فانكحوا ما طاب لكم   ) ( النساء - 3 ) أي : من طاب لكم - وهم الملائكة ، عصمهم الله عز وجل فلم يركب فيهم الشهوة . 

 وقيل : " إلا ما رحم ربي   " إشارة إلى حالة العصمة عند رؤية البرهان . 

 ( إن ربي غفور رحيم   ) فلما تبين للملك عذر يوسف  عليه السلام وعرف أمانته وعلمه : 

 ( وقال الملك ائتوني به أستخلصه لنفسي   ) أي : أجعله خالصا لنفسي ( فلما كلمه   ) فيه اختصار تقديره : فجاء الرسول يوسف  فقال له : أجب الملك الآن . 

 روي أنه قام ودعا لأهل السجن فقال : اللهم عطف عليهم قلوب الأخيار ، ولا   تعم عليهم الأخبار ، فهم أعلم الناس بالأخبار في كل بلد ، فلما خرج من   السجن كتب على باب السجن : هذا قبر الأحياء ، وبيت الأحزان ، وتجربة   الأصدقاء ، وشماتة الأعداء . ثم اغتسل وتنظف من درن السجن ولبس ثيابا حسانا   وقصد الملك .   [ ص: 250 ] 

 قال وهب    : فلما وقف  بباب الملك قال :  حسبي ربي من دنياي ، وحسبي ربي من خلقه ، عز جاره ، وجل  ثناؤه ، ولا إله  غيره . ثم دخل الدار فلما دخل على الملك قال : اللهم إني  أسألك بخيرك من  خيره ، وأعوذ بك من شره وشر غيره . فلما نظر إليه الملك سلم  عليه يوسف  بالعربية فقال : الملك ما هذا اللسان ؟ قال : لسان عمي إسماعيل  ثم دعا له بالعبرانية فقال الملك : ما هذا اللسان ؟ قال هذا لسان آبائي ، ولم يعرف الملك هذين اللسانين . 

 قال وهب    : وكان الملك يتكلم بسبعين لسانا فكلما تكلم بلسان أجابه يوسف  بذلك اللسان وزاد عليه بلسان العربية والعبرانية ، فأعجب الملك [ ما رأى منه ] مع حداثة سنه ، وكان يوسف  يومئذ ابن ثلاثين سنة ، فأجلسه و ( قال إنك اليوم لدينا مكين   ) [ المكانة في الجاه ] ( أمين ) أي : صادق . 

 وروي أن الملك قال له : إني أحب أن أسمع رؤياي منك شفاها . 

 فقال يوسف    : نعم أيها  الملك ، رأيت سبع  بقرات سمان شهب غر حسان ، كشف لك عنهن النيل ، فطلعن  عليك من شاطئه تشخب  أخلافهن لبنا ، فبينما أنت تنظر إليهن ويعجبك حسنهن إذ  نضب النيل فغار  ماؤه وبدا يبسه ، فخرج من حمأته سبع بقرات عجاف شعث غبر  متقلصات [ البطون ،  ليس لهن ضروع ولا أخلاف ] ، ولهن أنياب وأضراس وأكف  كأكف الكلاب ،  وخراطيم كخراطيم السباع ، فافترسن السمان افتراس السبع ،  فأكلن لحومهن ،  ومزقن جلودهن ، وحطمن عظامهن ، وتمششن مخهن ، فبينما أنت  تنظر وتتعجب إذ  سبع سنابل خضر وسبع أخر سود في منبت واحد [ عروقهن في الثرى  والماء ،  فبينما أنت تقول في نفسك أنى هذا ؟ خضر مثمرات وهؤلاء سود يابسات  ،  والمنبت واحد وأصولهن في الماء ] إذ هبت ريح فذرت الأوراق من اليابسات   السود على الخضر المثمرات فاشتعلت فيهن النار ، فاحترقن فصرن سودا فهذا ما   رأيت ، ثم انتبهت من نومك مذعورا . 

 فقال الملك : والله ما شأن هذه الرؤيا - وإن كانت عجيبة - بأعجب مما سمعت منك ، فما ترى في رؤياي أيها الصديق ؟ 

 فقال يوسف  عليه السلام :  أرى أن تجمع  الطعام وتزرع زرعا كثيرا في هذه السنين المخصبة ، وتجعل  الطعام في الخزائن  بقصبه وسنبله ليكون القصب والسنبل علفا للدواب ، وتأمر  الناس فيرفعون من  طعامهم الخمس ، فيكفيك من الطعام الذي جمعته لأهل مصر  ومن حولها ، ويأتيك الخلق من النواحي للميرة فيجتمع عندك من الكنوز ما لم يجتمع لأحد قبلك .   [ ص: 251 ] 

 فقال الملك : ومن لي بهذا ومن يجمعه ويبيعه ويكفيني الشغل فيه ؟ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (233)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية55 إلى الاية 62

**( قال اجعلني على خزائن الأرض إني حفيظ عليم   ( 55 ) . 

 ف ( قال ) يوسف    ( اجعلني على خزائن الأرض   ) الخزائن : جمع خزانة ، وأراد خزائن الطعام والأموال ، والأرض : أرض مصر  أي : خزائن أرضك . 

 وقال الربيع بن أنس    : على خراج مصر ودخله . 

 ( إني حفيظ عليم   ) أي : [ حفيظ للخزائن عليم بوجوه مصالحها . وقيل : حفيظ عليم ] كاتب حاسب . 

 وقيل : حفيظ لما استودعتني ، عليم بما وليتني . 

 وقيل : حفيظ للحساب عليم بالألسن أعلم لغة كل من يأتيني . 

 وقال الكلبي    : حفيظ  بتقديره في السنين  الخصبة [ في الأرض الجدبة ] عليم بوقت الجوع حين يقع ،  فقال له الملك .  ومن أحق به منك ؟ ! فولاه ذلك ، وقال له : إنك اليوم لدينا  مكين ، ذو  مكانة ومنزلة ، أمين على الخزائن . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرني أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الفنجوي  حدثنا مخلد بن جعفر البقرجي  حدثنا الحسن بن علويه ،  حدثنا إسماعيل بن عيسى ،  حدثنا  إسحاق بن بشر ،  عن جويبر ،  عن الضحاك ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رحم الله أخي يوسف  لو لم يقل اجعلني على خزائن الأرض لاستعمله من ساعته ، ولكنه أخره لذلك سنة فأقام في بيته سنة مع الملك   " . 

 وبإسناده عن ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما قال :  لما انصرمت السنة من اليوم الذي سأل الإمارة دعاه الملك  فتوجه [ وقلده  بسيفه ] ووضع له سريرا من ذهب مكلل بالدر والياقوت ، وضرب  عليه حلة من  إستبرق ، وطول السرير ثلاثون ذراعا ، وعرضه عشرة أذرع ، عليه  ثلاثون فراشا  وستون مقرمة ، ثم أمره أن يخرج ، فخرج متوجا ، ولونه كالثلج ،  ووجهه  كالقمر ، يرى الناظر وجهه في صفاء لون وجهه ، فانطلق   [ ص: 252 ] حتى جلس على السرير ، ودانت له الملوك ، ودخل الملك بيته وفوض إليه أمر مصر  وعزل قطفير  عما كان عليه وجعل يوسف  مكانه قاله ابن إسحاق    . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : وكان لملك مصر  خزائن كثيرة فسلم سلطانه كله إليه ، وجعل أمره ، وقضاءه نافذا ، قالوا : ثم إن قطفير  هلك في تلك الليالي فزوج الملك يوسف  راعيل  امرأة قطفير  فلما   دخل عليها قال : أليس هذا خيرا مما كنت تريدين ؟ فقالت : أيها الصديق لا   تلمني ، فإني كنت امرأة حسناء ناعمة كما ترى في ملك ودنيا ، وكان صاحبي لا   يأتي النساء ، وكنت كما جعلك الله في حسنك وهيئتك فغلبتني نفسي فوجدها يوسف  عذراء فأصابها فولدت له ولدين : أفراثيم بن يوسف  وميشا بن يوسف    . 

 واستوثق ليوسف  ملك مصر  أي : اجتمع ، فأقام فيهم العدل ، وأحبه الرجال والنساء ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض يتبوأ منها حيث يشاء نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء ولا نضيع أجر المحسنين   ( 56 ) ولأجر الآخرة خير للذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   ( 57 ) . 

 ( وكذلك مكنا ليوسف في الأرض   ) يعني : أرض مصر  ملكناه ( يتبوأ منها   ) أي : ينزل ( حيث يشاء   ) ويصنع فيها ما يشاء . 

 قرأ ابن كثير    : " نشاء " بالنون ردا على قوله : ( مكنا ) وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ردا على قوله ( يتبوأ ) . 

 ( نصيب برحمتنا من نشاء   ) أي : بنعمتنا ( ولا نضيع أجر المحسنين   ) قال ابن عباس ،  ووهب    : يعني الصابرين . 

 قال مجاهد  وغيره : فلم يزل يوسف  عليه السلام يدعو الملك إلى الإسلام ويتلطف له حتى أسلم الملك وكثير من الناس . فهذا في الدنيا . 

 ( ولأجر الآخرة ) ثواب الآخرة ( خير للذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   ) . 

 فلما اطمأن يوسف  في  ملكه دبر في جمع  الطعام بأحسن التدبير ، وبنى الحصون والبيوت الكثيرة ،  وجمع فيها الطعام  للسنين المجدبة ، وأنفق بالمعروف حتى خلت السنون المخصبة  ودخلت السنون  المجدبة بهول لم يعهد الناس بمثله .   [ ص: 253 ] 

 وروي أنه كان قد دبر في طعام الملك وحاشيته كل يوم مرة واحدة نصف النهار ،   فلما دخلت سنة القحط كان أول من أخذه الجوع هو الملك في نصف الليل فنادى   يا يوسف  الجوع الجوع ! . 

 فقال يوسف    : هذا أوان القحط . 

 ففي السنة الأولى من سني الجدب هلك كل شيء أعدوه في السنين المخصبة ، فجعل أهل مصر  يبتاعون من يوسف  الطعام ، فباعهم أول سنة بالنقود حتى لم يبق بمصر  دينار   ولا درهم إلا قبضه ، وباعهم السنة الثانية بالحلي والجواهر حتى لم يبق في   أيدي الناس منها شيء ، وباعهم السنة الثالثة بالمواشي والدواب حتى احتوى   عليها أجمع ، وباعهم في السنة الرابعة بالعبيد والإماء حتى لم يبق في يد   أحد عبد ولا أمة ، وباعهم السنة الخامسة بالضياع والعقار والدور حتى احتوى   عليها ، وباعهم السنة السادسة بأولادهم حتى استرقهم ، وباعهم السنة  السابعة  برقابهم [ حتى استرقهم ] ، ولم يبق بمصر  حر ولا حرة إلا صار عبدا له . 

 فقال الناس : ما رأينا يوما كاليوم ملكا أجل ولا أعظم من هذا . 

 ثم قال يوسف  للملك : كيف رأيت صنع ربي فيما خولني فما ترى في ذلك ؟ 

 فقال له الملك : الرأي رأيك ونحن لك تبع . 

 قال : فإني أشهد الله وأشهدك أني أعتقت أهل مصر  عن آخرهم ، ورددت عليهم أملاكهم . 

 وروي أن يوسف  كان لا يشبع من طعام في تلك الأيام ، فقيل له : أتجوع وبيدك خزائن الأرض ؟ . 

 فقال : أخاف إن شبعت أن أنسى الجائع ، وأمر يوسف  عليه   السلام طباخي الملك أن يجعلوا غداءه نصف النهار ، وأراد بذلك أن يذوق   الملك طعم الجوع فلا ينسى الجائعين ، فمن ثم جعل الملوك غذاءهم نصف النهار .   

 قال : وقصد الناس مصر  من كل أوب يمتارون الطعام فجعل يوسف  لا يمكن أحدا منهم - وإن كان عظيما - من أكثر من حمل بعير تقسيطا بين الناس ، وتزاحم الناس عليه وأصاب أرض كنعان  وبلاد الشام  ما أصاب الناس في سائر البلاد من القحط والشدة ، ونزل بيعقوب  ما نزل بالناس ، فأرسل بنيه إلى مصر  للميرة ، وأمسك بنيامين  أخا يوسف  لأمه ، فذلك قوله تعالى : [ ص: 254 ]   ( وجاء إخوة يوسف فدخلوا عليه فعرفهم وهم له منكرون   ( 58 ) . 

 ( وجاء إخوة يوسف   ) وكانوا عشرة ، وكان منزلهم بالعرنات  من أرض فلسطين  بغور الشام  وكانوا أهل بادية ، وإبل ، وشاة ، فدعاهم يعقوب  عليه السلام وقال : يا بني ، بلغني أن بمصر  ملكا صالحا يبيع الطعام ، فتجهزوا لتشتروا منه الطعام ، فأرسلهم فقدموا مصر    ( فدخلوا عليه   ) على يوسف    ( فعرفهم ) يوسف  عليه السلام . 

 قال ابن عباس ،  ومجاهد :  عرفهم بأول ما نظر إليهم . 

 وقال الحسن    : لم يعرفهم حتى تعرفوا إليه . 

 ( وهم له منكرون   ) أي : لم يعرفوه . قال ابن عباس    : وكان بين أن قذفوه في البئر وبين أن دخلوا عليه أربعون سنة ، فلذلك أنكروه . 

 وقال عطاء    : إنما لم يعرفوه لأنه كان على سرير الملك وعلى رأسه تاج الملك . 

 وقيل : لأنه كان بزي ملوك مصر  عليه ثياب من حرير ، وفي عنقه طوق من ذهب ، فلما نظر إليهم يوسف  وكلموه بالعبرانية ، قال لهم : أخبروني من أنتم ؟ وما أمركم ؟ فإني أنكرت شأنكم ، قالوا : نحن قوم من أرض الشام  رعاة ، أصابنا الجهد فجئنا نمتار . 

 فقال : لعلكم جئتم تنظرون عورة بلادي . 

 قالوا : لا والله ما نحن بجواسيس ، إنما نحن إخوة بنو أب واحد ، وهو شيخ صديق يقال له يعقوب  نبي من أنبياء الله . 

 قال : وكم أنتم ؟ قالوا : كنا اثني عشر ، فذهب أخ لنا معنا إلى البرية ، فهلك فيها ، وكان أحبنا إلى أبينا . 

 قال : فكم أنتم ها هنا ؟ . 

 قالوا : عشرة . 

 قال : وأين الآخر ؟ 

 قالوا : عند أبينا ، لأنه أخو الذي هلك لأمه ، فأبونا يتسلى به . 

 قال : فمن يعلم أن الذي تقولون حق ؟ 

 قالوا : أيها الملك ، إنا ببلاد لا يعرفنا أحد [ من أهلها ] .   [ ص: 255 ] 

 فقال يوسف    : فأتوني بأخيكم الذي من أبيكم إن كنتم صادقين ، وأنا أرضى بذلك . 

 قالوا : فإن أبانا يحزن على فراقه وسنراود عنه أباه . 

 قال : فدعوا بعضكم عندي رهينة حتى تأتوني بأخيكم ، فاقترعوا بينهم ، فأصابت القرعة شمعون  وكان أحسنهم رأيا في يوسف  فخلفوه عنده . فذلك قوله عز وجل :*
*( ولما جهزهم بجهازهم قال ائتوني بأخ لكم من أبيكم ألا ترون أني أوفي الكيل وأنا خير المنزلين   ( 59 ) فإن لم تأتوني به فلا كيل لكم عندي ولا تقربون   ( 60 ) قالوا سنراود عنه أباه وإنا لفاعلون   ( 61 ) وقال لفتيانه اجعلوا بضاعتهم في رحالهم لعلهم يعرفونها إذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم لعلهم يرجعون   ( 62 ) . 

 ( ولما جهزهم بجهازهم   ) أي : حمل لكل واحد بعيرا بعدتهم ( قال ائتوني بأخ لكم من أبيكم   ) يعني بنيامين    ( ألا ترون أني أوفي الكيل   ) أي : أتمه ولا أبخس الناس شيئا ، فأزيدكم حمل بعير لأجل أخيكم ، وأكرم منزلتكم وأحسن إليكم ( وأنا خير المنزلين   ) قال مجاهد    : أي خير المضيفين . وكان قد أحسن ضيافتهم . 

 ( فإن لم تأتوني به فلا كيل لكم عندي   ) أي : ليس لكم عندي طعام أكيله لكم ( ولا تقربون   ) أي : لا تقربوا داري [ وبلادي ] بعد ذلك وهو جزم على النهي . 

 ( قالوا سنراود عنه أباه   ) أي : نطلبه ونسأله أن يرسله معنا ( وإنا لفاعلون   ) ما أمرتنا به . 

 ( وقال لفتيانه   ) قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وحفص :    ( لفتيانه ) بالألف والنون ، وقرأ الباقون : " لفتيته " بالتاء من غير ألف يريد لغلمانه ، وهما لغتان مثل الصبيان والصبية ( اجعلوا بضاعتهم   ) ثمن طعامهم وكانت دراهم . 

 وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : كانت النعال والأدم . 

 وقيل : كانت ثمانية جرب من سويق المقل . والأول أصح . 

 ( في رحالهم   ) أوعيتهم ، وهي جمع رحل ( لعلهم يعرفونها إذا انقلبوا   ) انصرفوا ( إلى أهلهم لعلهم يرجعون   ) . 

 واختلفوا في السبب الذي فعله يوسف  من أجله ، قيل : أراد أن يريهم كرمه في رد البضاعة وتقديم   [ ص: 256 ] الضمان في البر والإحسان ، ليكون أدعى لهم إلى العود ، لعلهم يعرفونها ، أي : كرامتهم علينا . 

 وقيل : رأى لؤما أخذ ثمن الطعام من أبيه وإخوته مع حاجتهم إليه ، فرده عليهم من حيث لا يعلمون تكرما . 

 وقال الكلبي    : تخوف أن لا يكون عند أبيه من الورق ما يرجعون به مرة أخرى . 

 وقيل : فعل ذلك لأنه علم أن ديانتهم تحملهم على رد البضاعة نفيا للغلط ولا يستحلون إمساكها .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (234)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية63 إلى الاية 76

**( فلما رجعوا إلى أبيهم قالوا يا أبانا منع منا الكيل فأرسل معنا أخانا نكتل وإنا له لحافظون   ( 63 ) . ( قال هل آمنكم عليه إلا كما أمنتكم على أخيه من قبل فالله خير حافظا وهو أرحم الراحمين   ( 64 ) . 

 ( فلما رجعوا إلى أبيهم قالوا يا أبانا   ) إنا قدمنا على خير رجل ، أنزلنا وأكرمنا كرامة لو كان رجلا من أولاد يعقوب  ما أكرمنا كرامته ، فقال لهم يعقوب    : إذا أتيتم ملك مصر  فأقرئوه مني السلام ، وقولوا له : إن أبانا يصلي عليك ويدعو لك بما أوليتنا ، ثم قال : أين شمعون ؟  قالوا : ارتهنه ملك مصر  وأخبروه   بالقصة ، فقال لهم : ولم أخبرتموه ؟ قالوا : إنه أخذنا ، وقال أنتم  جواسيس  - حيث كلمناه بلسان العبرانية - وقصوا عليه القصة ، وقالوا يا  أبانا : 

 ( منع منا الكيل   ) [ قال الحسن    : معناه يمنع منا الكيل ] إن لم تحمل أخانا معنا . 

 وقيل : معناه أعطى باسم كل واحد حملا ومنع منا الكيل لبنيامين  والمراد بالكيل : الطعام ، لأنه يكال . 

 ( فأرسل معنا أخانا   ) بنيامين    ( نكتل ) قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي      : ( يكتل ) بالياء ، يعني : يكتل لنفسه كما نحن نكتال ، [ وقرأ الآخرون :   ( نكتل ) بالنون ، يعني : نكتل نحن ] وهو الطعام . وقيل : نكتل له ( وإنا   له لحافظون ) . 

 ( قال هل آمنكم عليه إلا كما أمنتكم على أخيه   ) يوسف    ( من قبل ) أي : كيف آمنكم عليه وقد فعلتم بيوسف  ما فعلتم ؟ ( فالله خير حافظا   ) قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وحفص   : ( حافظا ) بالألف على التفسير ، كما يقال : هو خير رجلا وقرأ الآخرون :  (  حفظا ) بغير ألف على المصدر ، يعني : خيركم حفظا ، يقول : حفظه خير من   حفظكم . ( وهو أرحم الراحمين ) 
[ ص: 257 ]   ( ولما  فتحوا  متاعهم وجدوا بضاعتهم ردت إليهم قالوا يا أبانا ما نبغي هذه بضاعتنا  ردت  إلينا ونمير أهلنا ونحفظ أخانا ونزداد كيل بعير ذلك كيل يسير   ( 65 ) قال لن أرسله معكم حتى تؤتون موثقا من الله لتأتنني به إلا أن يحاط بكم فلما آتوه موثقهم قال الله على ما نقول وكيل   ( 66 ) . 

 ( ولما فتحوا متاعهم   ) الذي حملوه من مصر    ( وجدوا بضاعتهم   ) ثمن الطعام ( ردت إليهم قالوا يا أبانا ما نبغي   ) أي : ماذا نبغي وأي شيء نطلب ؟ وذلك أنهم ذكروا ليعقوب  عليه السلام إحسان الملك إليهم ، وحثوه على إرسال بنيامين  معهم ، فلما فتحوا المتاع ووجدوا البضاعة ( هذه بضاعتنا ردت إلينا   ) أي شيء نطلب بالكلام ، فهذا هو العيان من الإحسان والإكرام ، أوفى لنا الكيل ورد علينا الثمن . أرادوا تطييب نفس أبيهم ( ونمير أهلنا     ) أي : نشتري لهم الطعام فنحمله إليهم . يقال : مار أهله يمير ميرا :  إذا  حمل إليهم الطعام من بلد [ إلى بلد آخر ] . ومثله : امتار يمتار  امتيارا .  ( ونحفظ أخانا   ) بنيامين  أي : مما تخاف عليه . ( ونزداد ) على أحمالنا ( كيل بعير   ) أي : حمل بعير يكال لنا من أجله ، لأنه كان يعطي باسم كل رجل حمل بعير ( ذلك كيل يسير   ) [ أي : ما حملناه قليل لا يكفينا وأهلنا . وقيل : معناه نزداد كيل بعير ذلك كيل يسير ] لا مؤنة فيه ولا مشقة . 

 وقال مجاهد :  البعير ها  هنا هو الحمار .  كيل بعير ، أي : حمل حمار ، وهي لغة ، يقال للحمار : بعير  . وهم كانوا  أصحاب حمر ، والأول أصح أنه البعير المعروف . 

 ( قال ) لهم يعقوب    ( لن أرسله معكم حتى تؤتون   ) تعطوني ( موثقا ) ميثاقا وعهدا ( من الله ) والعهد الموثق : المؤكد بالقسم . وقيل : هو المؤكد [ بإشهاد الله ] على نفسه ( لتأتنني به   ) وأدخل اللام فيه لأن معنى الكلام اليمين ( إلا أن يحاط بكم   ) قال مجاهد  إلا أن تهلكوا جميعا . 

 وقال قتادة :  إلا أن تغلبوا حتى لا تطيقوا ذلك . 

 وفي القصة : أن الإخوة ضاق الأمر عليهم وجهدوا أشد الجهد ، فلم يجد يعقوب  بدا من إرسال بنيامين  معهم . 

 ( فلما آتوه موثقهم   ) أعطوه عهودهم ( قال ) يعني : يعقوب   [ ص: 258 ]   ( الله على ما نقول وكيل   ) شاهد . وقيل : حافظ . قال كعب    : لما قال يعقوب  فالله خير حافظا ، قال الله عز وجل : وعزتي لأردن عليك كليهما بعدما توكلت علي . 
( وقال يا بني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد وادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة وما أغني عنكم من الله من شيء إن الحكم إلا لله عليه توكلت وعليه فليتوكل المتوكلون   ( 67 ) ولما   دخلوا من حيث أمرهم أبوهم ما كان يغني عنهم من الله من شيء إلا حاجة في   نفس يعقوب قضاها وإنه لذو علم لما علمناه ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 68 ) . 

 ( وقال ) لهم يعقوب  لما أرادوا الخروج من عنده ( يا بني لا تدخلوا من باب واحد وادخلوا من أبواب متفرقة     ) وذلك أنه خاف عليهم العين; لأنهم كانوا أعطوا جمالا وقوة وامتداد قامة  ،  وكانوا ولد رجل واحد ، فأمرهم أن يتفرقوا في دخولهم لئلا يصابوا بالعين  ،  فإن العين حق ، وجاء في الأثر :   " إن العين تدخل الرجل القبر ، والجمل القدر "   . 

 وعن  إبراهيم النخعي    : أنه قال ذلك لأنه كان يرجو أن يروا يوسف  في التفرق . والأول أصح . 

 ثم قال : ( وما أغني عنكم من الله من شيء   ) معناه : إن كان الله قضى فيكم قضاء فيصيبكم مجتمعين كنتم أو متفرقين ، فإن المقدور كائن والحذر لا ينفع من القدر ( إن الحكم ) ما الحكم ( إلا لله   ) هذا تفويض يعقوب  أموره إلى الله ( عليه توكلت ) اعتمدت ( وعليه فليتوكل المتوكلون   ) . 

 ( ولما دخلوا من حيث أمرهم أبوهم   ) أي : من الأبواب المتفرقة . وقيل : كانت المدينة مدينة الفرماء  ولها أربعة أبواب ، فدخلوها من أبوابها ( ما كان يغني   ) يدفع ( عنهم من الله من شيء   ) صدق الله تعالى يعقوب  فيما قال ( إلا حاجة   ) مرادا ( في نفس يعقوب قضاها   ) أشفق عليهم إشفاق الآباء على أبنائهم وجرى الأمر عليه ( وإنه ) يعني : يعقوب  عليه السلام ( لذو علم   ) يعني : كان يعمل ما يعمل عن علم لا عن جهل ( لما علمناه   ) أي : لتعليمنا إياه . وقيل : إنه لعامل بما علم .   [ ص: 259 ] 

 قال سفيان    : من لا يعمل بما يعلم لا يكون عالما . وقيل : وإنه لذو حفظ لما علمناه . 

 ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ) ما يعلم يعقوب  لأنهم لم يسلكوا طريق إصابة العلم . وقال ابن عباس    : لا يعلم المشركون ما ألهم الله أولياءه . 
( ولما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه أخاه قال إني أنا أخوك فلا تبتئس بما كانوا يعملون   ( 69 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولما دخلوا على يوسف     ) قالوا : هذا أخونا الذي أمرتنا أن نأتيك به قد جئناك به ، فقال :   أحسنتم وأصبتم ، وستجدون جزاء ذلك عندي ، ثم أنزلهم وأكرمهم ، ثم أضافهم   وأجلس كل اثنين منهم على مائدة ، فبقي بنيامين  وحيدا ، فبكى وقال : لو كان أخي يوسف  حيا لأجلسني معه ، فقال يوسف      : لقد بقي أخوكم هذا وحيدا ، فأجلسه معه على مائدته ، فجعل يواكله فلما   كان الليل أمر لهم [ بمثل ذلك ] وقال : لينم كل أخوين منكم على مثال ،  فبقي  بنيامين  وحده ، فقال يوسف    : هذا ينام معي على فراشي ، فنام معه ، فجعل يوسف  يضمه إليه ويشم ريحه حتى أصبح ، وجعل روبين  يقول   : ما رأينا مثل هذا ، فلما أصبح ، قال لهم : إني أرى هذا الرجل ليس معه   ثان فسأضمه إلي فيكون منزله معي ، ثم أنزلهم منزلا وأجرى عليهم الطعام ،   وأنزل أخاه لأمه معه ، فذلك قوله تعالى : 

 ( آوى إليه أخاه   ) أي : ضم إليه أخاه فلما خلا به قال : ما اسمك ؟ قال : بنيامين  قال : وما بنيامين ؟  قال : ابن المثكل ، وذلك أنه لما ولد هلكت أمه . قال : وما اسم أمك ؟ قال : راحيل بنت لاوي  فقال : فهل لك من ولد ؟ قال : نعم عشرة بنين ، [ قال : فهل لك من أخ لأمك ، قال : كان لي أخ فهلك ، قال يوسف    ] : أتحب أن أكون أخاك بدل أخيك الهالك ، فقال بنيامين    : ومن يجد أخا مثلك أيها الملك ولكن لم يلدك يعقوب ،  ولا راحيل  فبكى يوسف  عند ذلك وقام إليه وعانقه ، وقال له : ( قال إني أنا أخوك فلا تبتئس     ) أي : لا تحزن ( بما كانوا يعملون ) بشيء فعلوه بنا فيما مضى ، فإن  الله  تعالى قد أحسن إلينا ، ولا تعلمهم شيئا مما أعلمتك ، ثم أوفى يوسف  لإخوته الكيل ، وحمل لهم بعيرا بعيرا ولبنيامين  بعيرا باسمه ، ثم أمر بسقاية الملك فجعلت في رحل بنيامين    .   [ ص: 260 ] 

 قال  السدي    : جعلت السقاية في رحل أخيه ، والأخ لا يشعر . 

 وقال كعب    : لما قال له يوسف  إني أنا أخوك ، قال بنيامين    : أنا لا أفارقك ، فقال له يوسف      : قد علمت اغتمام والدي بي وإذا حبستك ازداد غمه ولا يمكنني هذا إلا بعد   أن أشهرك بأمر فظيع وأنسبك إلى ما لا يحمد ، قال : لا أبالي ، فافعل ما  بدا  لك ، فإني لا أفارقك ، قال : فإني أدس صاعي في رحلك ثم أنادي عليكم   بالسرقة ، ليهيأ لي ردك بعد تسريحك . قال : فافعل فذلك قوله تعالى :( فلما جهزهم بجهازهم جعل السقاية في رحل أخيه ثم أذن مؤذن أيتها العير إنكم لسارقون   ( 70 ) قالوا وأقبلوا عليهم ماذا تفقدون   ( 71 ) قالوا نفقد صواع الملك ولمن جاء به حمل بعير وأنا به زعيم   ( 72 ) . 

 ( فلما جهزهم بجهازهم جعل السقاية في رحل أخيه   ) وهي المشربة التي كان الملك يشرب منها . 

 قال ابن عباس    : كانت من زبرجد . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : كانت من فضة . وقيل : من ذهب ، وقال عكرمة :  كانت مشربة من فضة مرصعة بالجواهر ، جعلها يوسف  مكيالا لئلا يكال بغيرها ، وكان يشرب منها . 

 والسقاية والصواع واحد ، وجعلت في وعاء طعام بنيامين  ثم ارتحلوا وأمهلهم يوسف  حتى انطلقوا وذهبوا منزلا . 

 وقيل : حتى خرجوا من العمارة ، ثم بعث خلفهم من استوقفهم وحبسهم . 

 ( ثم أذن مؤذن   ) نادى مناد ( أيتها العير   ) وهي القافلة التي فيها الأحمال . قال مجاهد    : كانت العير حميرا . وقال الفراء    : كانوا أصحاب إبل . ( إنكم لسارقون   ) قفوا . قيل : قالوه من غير أمر يوسف    . وقيل : قالوه بأمره ، وكان هفوة منه . وقيل : قالوه على تأويل أنهم سرقوا يوسف  من   أبيه ، فلما انتهى إليهم الرسول ، قال لهم : ألم نكرم ضيافتكم ونحسن   منزلتكم ، ونوفكم كيلكم ، ونفعل بكم ما لم نفعل بغيركم ؟ قالوا : بلى ، وما   ذاك ؟ قالوا : سقاية الملك فقدناها ، ولا نتهم عليها غيركم . فذلك قوله  عز  وجل : 

 ( قالوا وأقبلوا عليهم   ) عطفوا على المؤذن وأصحابه ( ماذا تفقدون   ) ما الذي ضل عنكم . والفقدان : ضد الوجد . 

 ( قالوا نفقد صواع الملك ولمن جاء به حمل بعير   ) من الطعام ( وأنا به زعيم   ) كفيل ، يقوله المؤذن . 
[ ص: 261 ]   ( قالوا تالله لقد علمتم ما جئنا لنفسد في الأرض وما كنا سارقين   ( 73 ) قالوا فما جزاؤه إن كنتم كاذبين   ( 74 ) قالوا جزاؤه من وجد في رحله فهو جزاؤه كذلك نجزي الظالمين   ( 75 ) فبدأ   بأوعيتهم قبل وعاء أخيه ثم استخرجها من وعاء أخيه كذلك كدنا ليوسف ما كان   ليأخذ أخاه في دين الملك إلا أن يشاء الله نرفع درجات من نشاء وفوق كل ذي   علم عليم   ( 76 ) . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني : إخوة يوسف    ( تالله ) أي : والله ، وخصت هذه الكلمة بأن أبدلت الواو فيها بالتاء في اليمين دون سائر أسماء الله تعالى . ( لقد علمتم ما جئنا لنفسد في الأرض   ) لنسرق في أرض مصر .  

 فإن قيل : كيف قالوا لقد علمتم ؟ ومن أين علموا ذلك ؟ . 

 قيل : قالوا لقد علمتم ما جئنا لنفسد في الأرض ، فإنا منذ قطعنا هذا   الطريق لم نرزأ أحدا شيئا فاسألوا عنا من مررنا به : هل ضررنا أحدا ؟ 

 وقيل : لأنهم ردوا البضاعة التي جعلت في رحالهم ، قالوا : فلو كنا سارقين ما رددناها . 

 وقيل : قالوا ذلك لأنهم كانوا معروفين بأنهم لا يتناولون ما ليس لهم ، وكانوا إذا دخلوا مصر  كمموا أفواه دوابهم كيلا تتناول شيئا من حروث الناس . 

 ( وما كنا سارقين   ) . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني المنادي وأصحابه ( فما جزاؤه   ) أي : جزاء السارق ( إن كنتم كاذبين   ) في قولكم " وما كنا سارقين " . 

 ( قالوا ) [ يعني : إخوة يوسف    ] ( جزاؤه من وجد في رحله فهو جزاؤه   ) أي : فالسارق جزاؤه أن يسلم السارق بسرقته إلى المسروق منه فيسترقه سنة ، وكان ذلك سنة آل يعقوب  في حكم السارق وكان حكم ملك مصر  أن يضرب السارق ويغرم ضعفي قيمة المسروق ، فأراد يوسف  أن يحبس أخاه عنده ، فرد الحكم إليهم ليتمكن من حبسه عنده على حكمهم . 

 ( وكذلك نجزي الظالمين   ) الفاعلين ما ليس لهم فعله من سرقة مال الغير . 

 فقال الرسول عند ذلك : لا بد من تفتيش أمتعتكم . 

 فأخذ في تفتيشها . وروي أنه ردهم إلى يوسف  فأمر بتفتيش أوعيتهم بين يديه . 

 ( فبدأ بأوعيتهم   ) لإزالة التهمة ( قبل وعاء أخيه   ) فكان يفتش أوعيتهم واحدا واحدا . قال   [ ص: 262 ] قتادة :  ذكر لنا أنه كان لا يفتح متاعا ولا ينظر في وعاء إلا استغفر الله تأثما مما قذفهم به حتى إذا لم يبق إلا رحل بنيامين  قال   : ما أظن هذا أخذه ، فقال إخوته : والله لا نترك حتى تنظر في رحله فإنه   أطيب لنفسك ولأنفسنا ، فلما فتحوا متاعه استخرجوه منه . فذلك قوله تعالى : 

 ( ثم استخرجها من وعاء أخيه   ) وإنما أنث الكناية في قوله : " ثم استخرجها " والصواع مذكر ، بدليل قوله : " ولمن جاء به حمل بعير   " ; لأنه رد الكناية ها هنا إلى السقاية . 

 وقيل : الصواع يذكر ويؤنث . فلما أخرج الصواع من رحل بنيامين  نكس إخوته رءوسهم من الحياء ، وأقبلوا على بنيامين  وقالوا : ما الذي صنعت فضحتنا وسودت وجوهنا ، يا بني راحيل ؟  ما يزال لنا منكم البلاء ، متى أخذت هذا الصواع ؟ فقال بنيامين      : بل بنو راحيل لا يزال لهم منكم بلاء ذهبتم بأخي فأهلكتموه في البرية ،   ووضع هذا الصواع في رحلي الذي وضع البضاعة في رحالكم ، فأخذوا بنيامين  رقيقا . 

 وقيل : إن ذلك الرجل أخذ برقبته ورده إلى يوسف  كما يرد السراق . ( كذلك كدنا ليوسف   ) والكيد ها هنا جزاء الكيد ، يعني : كما فعلوا في الابتداء بيوسف  من الكيد فعلنا بهم . وقد قال يعقوب  عليه السلام ليوسف    : " فيكيدوا لك كيدا   " ، فكدنا ليوسف  في أمرهم . 

 والكيد من الخلق : الحيلة ، ومن الله تعالى التدبير بالحق . وقيل : كدنا : ألهمنا . وقيل : دبرنا . وقيل : أردنا . ومعناه : صنعنا ليوسف  حتى ضم أخاه إلى نفسه ، وحال بينه وبين إخوته . 

 ( ما كان ليأخذ أخاه   ) فيضمه إلى نفسه ( في دين الملك   ) أي : في حكمه . قاله قتادة    . وقال ابن عباس    : في سلطانه . ( إلا أن يشاء الله ) يعني : إن يوسف  لم   يكن يتمكن من حبس أخيه في حكم الملك لولا ما كدنا له بلطفنا حتى وجد   السبيل إلى ذلك ، وهو ما أجرى على ألسنة الإخوة أن جزاء السارق الاسترقاق ،   فحصل مراد يوسف  بمشيئة الله تعالى . 

 ( نرفع درجات من نشاء   ) بالعلم كما رفعنا درجة يوسف  على إخوته . وقرأ يعقوب      : " يرفع " و " يشاء " بالياء فيهما [ وإضافة درجات إلى ( من ) في هذه   السورة . والوجه أن الفعل فيهما مسند إلى الله تعالى وقد تقدم ذكره في قوله   : ( إلا أن يشاء الله ) أي : يرفع الله درجات من يشاء . وقرأ الباقون   بالنون فيهما إلا أن الكوفيين  قرءوا : " درجات " بالتنوين ، ومن سواهم بالإضافة ، أي : نرفع به نحن ، والرافع أيضا هو الله تعالى ] .   [ ص: 263 ] 

 ( وفوق كل ذي علم عليم   ) قال ابن عباس    : فوق كل عالم عالم إلى أن ينتهي العلم إلى الله تعالى . فالله تعالى فوق كل عالم .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (235)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية77 إلى الاية 84

**( قالوا إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل فأسرها يوسف في نفسه ولم يبدها لهم قال أنتم شر مكانا والله أعلم بما تصفون   ( 77 ) . 

 ( قالوا إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل   ) يريدون أخا له من أمه ، يعني : يوسف    . واختلفوا في السرقة التي وصفوا بها يوسف  عليه السلام ، فقال سعيد بن جبير  وقتادة    : كان لجده أبي أمه صنم يعبده ، فأخذه سرا ، أو كسره وألقاه في الطريق لئلا يعبد . 

 وقال مجاهد    : إن يوسف  جاءه سائل يوما ، فأخذ بيضة من البيت فناولها للسائل . وقال سفيان بن عيينة    : أخذ دجاجة من الطير التي كانت في بيت يعقوب  فأعطاها سائلا . وقال وهب    : كان يخبئ الطعام من المائدة للفقراء . 

 وذكر محمد بن إسحاق    : أن يوسف  كان عند عمته ابنة إسحاق  بعد موت أمه راحيل  فحضنته عمته ، وأحبته حبا شديدا ، فلما ترعرع وقعت محبة يعقوب  عليه ، فأتاها وقال : يا أختاه ، سلمي إلي يوسف  فوالله   ما أقدر على أن يغيب عني ساعة . قالت : لا والله ، فقال : والله ما أنا   بتاركه ، فقالت : دعه عندي أياما أنظر إليه لعل ذلك يسليني عنه ، ففعل ذلك ،   فعمدت إلى منطقة لإسحاق  كانوا يتوارثونها بالكبر ، فكانت عندها لأنها كانت أكبر ولد إسحاق  فحزمت المنطقة على يوسف  تحت ثيابه وهو صغير ، ثم قالت : لقد فقدت منطقة إسحاق  اكشفوا أهل البيت فكشفوا فوجدوها مع يوسف  فقالت : والله إنه لسلم لي ، فقال يعقوب    : إن كان فعل ذلك فهو سلم لك ، فأمسكته حتى ماتت ، فذلك الذي قال إخوة يوسف    : ( إن يسرق فقد سرق أخ له من قبل   ) . 

 ( فأسرها ) أضمرها ( يوسف في نفسه ولم يبدها لهم   ) وإنما أتت الكناية لأنه عني بها الكلمة ، وهي قوله : ( قال أنتم شر مكانا   ) [ ذكرها سرا في نفسه ولم يصرح بها ، يريد أنتم شر مكانا ]   [ ص: 264 ] أي : منزلة عند الله ممن رميتموه بالسرقة في صنيعكم بيوسف  لأنه لم يكن من يوسف  سرقة حقيقية ، وخيانتكم حقيقة ( والله أعلم بما تصفون   ) تقولون . 
( قالوا يا أيها العزيز إن له أبا شيخا كبيرا فخذ أحدنا مكانه إنا نراك من المحسنين   ( 78 ) . ( قال معاذ الله أن نأخذ إلا من وجدنا متاعنا عنده إنا إذا لظالمون   ( 79 ) . 

 ( قالوا يا أيها العزيز إن له أبا شيخا كبيرا   ) وفي القصة أنهم غضبوا غضبا شديدا لهذه الحالة ، وكان بنو يعقوب  إذا غضبوا لم يطاقوا ، وكان روبيل  إذا غضب لم يقم لغضبه شيء ، وإذا صاح ألقت كل امرأة حامل سمعت صوته ولدها ، وكان مع هذا إذا مسه أحد من ولد يعقوب  سكن غضبه . 

 وقيل : كان هذا صفة شمعون  من ولد يعقوب    . 

 وروي أنه قال لإخوته : كم عدد الأسواق بمصر ؟  فقالوا عشرة ، فقال : اكفوني أنتم الأسواق وأنا أكفيكم الملك ، أو اكفوني أنتم الملك وأنا أكفيكم الأسواق ، فدخلوا على يوسف  فقال روبيل    : لتردن علينا أخانا أو لأصيحن صيحة لا تبقي بمصر  امرأة حاملا إلا ألقت ولدها وقامت كل شعرة في جسد روبيل  فخرجت من ثيابه ، فقال يوسف  لابن له صغير : قم إلى جنب روبيل  فمسه . وروي : خذ بيده فأتني به ، فذهب الغلام فمسه فسكن غضبه . فقال روبيل    : إن ها هنا لبزرا من بزر يعقوب  فقال يوسف    : من يعقوب ؟    . 

 وروي أنه غضب ثانيا فقام إليه يوسف  فركضه برجله وأخذ بتلابيبه ، فوقع على الأرض وقال : أنتم معشر العبرانيين تظنون أن لا أحد أشد منكم ؟ 

 فلما صار أمرهم إلى هذا ورأوا أن لا سبيل لهم إلى تخليصه خضعوا وذلوا ، وقالوا : يا أيها العزيز إن له أبا شيخا كبيرا يحبه ( فخذ أحدنا مكانه     ) بدلا منه ( إنا نراك من المحسنين ) في أفعالك . وقيل : من المحسنين   إلينا في توفية الكيل وحسن الضيافة ورد البضاعة . وقيل : يعنون إن فعلت ذلك   كنت من المحسنين . 

 ( قال ) يوسف    ( معاذ الله ) أعوذ بالله ( أن نأخذ إلا من وجدنا متاعنا عنده   ) ولم يقل إلا من سرق تحرزا من الكذب ( إنا إذا لظالمون   ) إن أخذنا بريئا بمجرم . 
[ ص: 265 ]   ( فلما   استيأسوا منه خلصوا نجيا قال كبيرهم ألم تعلموا أن أباكم قد أخذ عليكم   موثقا من الله ومن قبل ما فرطتم في يوسف فلن أبرح الأرض حتى يأذن لي أبي أو   يحكم الله لي وهو خير الحاكمين   ( 80 ) . 

 ( فلما استيئسوا منه   ) أي : أيسوا من يوسف  أن يجيبهم إلى ما سألوه . وقال أبو عبيدة    : استيئسوا استيقنوا أن الأخ لا يرد إليهم . ( خلصوا نجيا   ) أي : خلا بعضهم ببعض يتناجون ويتشاورون لا يخالطهم غيرهم . 

 والنجي يصلح للجماعة كما قال ها هنا ، ويصلح للواحد كقوله : ( وقربناه نجيا   ) ( مريم - 52 ) وإنما جاز للواحد والجمع لأنه مصدر جعل نعتا كالعدل والزور ، ومثله النجوى يكون اسما ومصدرا ، قال الله تعالى : ( وإذ هم نجوى   ) ( الإسراء - 47 ) ، أي : متناجون . وقال : ( ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة   ) ( المجادلة - 7 ) ، وقال في المصدر ( إنما النجوى من الشيطان   ) ( المجادلة - 10 ) . 

 ( قال كبيرهم   ) يعني : في العقل والعلم لا في السن . قال ابن عباس  والكلبي    : هو يهوذا  وهو أعقلهم . وقال مجاهد    : هو شمعون  وكانت له الرئاسة على إخوته . وقال قتادة ،   والسدي ،  والضحاك    : هو روبيل  وكان أكبرهم في السن ، وهو الذي نهى الإخوة عن قتل يوسف    . 

 ( ألم تعلموا أن أباكم قد أخذ عليكم موثقا   ) عهدا . ( من الله ومن قبل ما فرطتم   ) قصرتم ( في يوسف ) واختلفوا في محل " ما " ; قيل : هو نصب بإيقاع العلم عليه ، يعني : ألم تعلموا من قبل تفريطكم في يوسف    .   [ ص: 266 ] 

 وقيل : وهو في محل الرفع على الابتداء وتم الكلام عند قوله : ( من الله ) ثم قال ( ومن قبل ) هذا تفريطكم في يوسف    ] وقيل : ( ما ) صلة . أي : ومن قبل هذا فرطتم في يوسف    . 

 ( فلن أبرح الأرض   ) التي أنا بها وهي أرض مصر    ( حتى يأذن لي أبي   ) بالخروج منها ويدعوني ( أو يحكم الله لي   ) برد أخي إلي ، أو بخروجي وترك أخي . وقيل : أو يحكم الله لي بالسيف فأقاتلهم وأسترد أخي . 

 ( وهو خير الحاكمين   ) أعدل من فصل بين الناس . 
( ارجعوا إلى أبيكم فقولوا يا أبانا إن ابنك سرق وما شهدنا إلا بما علمنا وما كنا للغيب حافظين   ( 81 ) . 

 ( ارجعوا إلى أبيكم   ) يقول الأخ المحتبس بمصر  لإخوته ارجعوا إلى أبيكم ( فقولوا يا أبانا إن ابنك   ) بنيامين    ( سرق ) قرأ ابن عباس ،  والضحاك    " سرق " بضم السين وكسر الراء وتشديدها ، يعني : نسب إلى السرقة ، كما يقال : خونته أي نسبته إلى الخيانة .

 ( وما شهدنا إلا بما علمنا    ) يعني : ما قلنا  هذا إلا بما علمنا فإنا رأينا إخراج الصاع من متاعه .  وقيل : معناه : وما  شهدنا ، أي : ما كانت منا شهادة في عمرنا على شيء إلا  بما علمنا ، وليست  هذه شهادة منا إنما هو خبر عن صنيع ابنك بزعمهم . 

 وقيل : قال لهم يعقوب  عليه السلام : ما يدري هذا الرجل أن السارق يؤخذ بسرقته إلا بقولكم ، فقالوا : ما شهدنا عند يوسف  بأن السارق يسترق إلا بما علمنا ، وكان الحكم ذلك عند الأنبياء ; يعقوب  وبنيه . 

 ( وما كنا للغيب حافظين   ) قال مجاهد ،  وقتادة :  ما   كنا نعلم أن ابنك سيسرق ويصير أمرنا إلى هذا ولو علمنا ذلك ما ذهبنا إليه  ،  وإنما قلنا : ونحفظ أخانا مما لنا إلى حفظه منه سبيل . وعن ابن عباس    : ما كنا لليله ونهاره ومجيئه وذهابه حافظين . وقال عكرمة    : وما كنا للغيب حافظين فلعلها دست بالليل في رحله . 
[ ص: 267 ]   ( واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها والعير التي أقبلنا فيها وإنا لصادقون   ( 82 ) قال بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا فصبر جميل عسى الله أن يأتيني بهم جميعا إنه هو العليم الحكيم   ( 83 ) وتولى عنهم وقال يا أسفى على يوسف وابيضت عيناه من الحزن فهو كظيم   ( 84 ) . 

 ( واسأل القرية التي كنا فيها   ) أي : أهل القرية وهي مصر .  قال ابن عباس    : هي قرية من قرى مصر  كانوا ارتحلوا منها إلى مصر    . ( والعير التي أقبلنا فيها   ) أي : القافلة التي كنا فيها . وكان صحبهم قوم من كنعان  من جيران يعقوب    . قال ابن إسحاق    : عرف الأخ المحتبس بمصر  أن إخوته أهل تهمة عند أبيهم لما كانوا صنعوا في أمر يوسف  فأمرهم أن يقولوا هذا لأبيهم . 

 ( وإنا لصادقون   ) فإن قيل : كيف استجاز يوسف  أن   يعمل مثل هذا بأبيه ولم يخبره بمكانه ، وحبس أخاه مع علمه بشدة وجد أبيه   عليه ، وفيه معنى العقوق ، وقطيعة الرحم ، وقلة الشفقة ؟ . قيل : قد أكثر   الناس فيه ، والصحيح أنه عمل ذلك بأمر الله سبحانه وتعالى ، أمره بذلك ،   ليزيد في بلاء يعقوب  فيضاعف  له الأجر ،  ويلحقه في الدرجة بآبائه الماضين . وقيل : إنه لم يظهر نفسه  لإخوته; لأنه  لم يأمن أن يدبروا في أمره تدبيرا فيكتموه عن أبيه . والأول  أصح . 

 ( قال : بل سولت لكم ) زينت ( أنفسكم أمرا ) وفيه اختصار معناه : فرجعوا إلى أبيهم وذكروا لأبيهم ما قال كبيرهم ، فقال يعقوب    : ( بل سولت لكم أنفسكم أمرا ) ، أي : حمل أخيكم إلى مصر  لطلب نفع عاجل . ( فصبر جميل عسى الله أن يأتيني بهم جميعا   ) يعني : يوسف  وبنيامين  وأخاهم المقيم بمصر    . ( إنه هو العليم ) بحزني ووجدي على فقدهم ( الحكيم ) في تدبير خلقه . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وتولى عنهم   ) وذلك أن يعقوب  عليه السلام لما بلغه خبر بنيامين  تتام حزنه ، وبلغ جهده ، وتهيج حزنه على يوسف  فأعرض عنهم ( يا أسفى   ) يا حزناه ( على يوسف ) والأسف أشد الحزن ( وابيضت عيناه من الحزن   ) عمي بصره . قال مقاتل :  لم يبصر بهما ست سنين ( فهو كظيم   ) أي : مكظوم مملوء من الحزن ممسك عليه لا يبثه . وقال قتادة :  يردد حزنه في جوفه ولم يقل إلا خيرا . قال الحسن :  كان بين خروج يوسف  من حجر أبيه إلى يوم التقى معه ثمانون عاما ، لا تجف عينا يعقوب  وما على وجه الأرض يومئذ أكرم على الله من يعقوب    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (236)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية85 إلى الاية 94

**[ ص: 268 ]   ( قالوا تالله تفتأ تذكر يوسف حتى تكون حرضا أو تكون من الهالكين   ( 85 ) قال إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون   ( 86 ) . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني : أولاد يعقوب    ( تالله تفتأ تذكر يوسف   ) أي : لا تزال تذكر يوسف  لا تفتر من حبه ، و " لا " محذوفة من قوله ( تفتأ ) يقال : ما فتئ يفعل كذا أي : ما زال ، كقول امرئ القيس    : 
**فقلت يمين الله أبرح قائما ولو قطعوا رأسي لديك وأوصالي* *



 أي : لا أبرح . ( حتى تكون حرضا   ) قال ابن عباس    : دفنا وقال مجاهد :  الحرض ما دون الموت ، يعني : قريبا من الموت . وقال ابن إسحاق    : فاسدا لا عقل لك . 

 والحرض : الذي فسد جسمه وعقله . وقيل : ذائبا من الهم . ومعنى الآية : حتى تكون دنف الجسم مخبول العقل . 

 وأصل الحرض : الفساد في الجسم والعقل من الحزن والهرم ، أو العشق ، يقال :   رجل حرض وامرأة حرض ، ورجلان وامرأتان حرض ، ورجال ونساء كذلك ، يستوي  فيه  الواحد والاثنان والجمع والمذكر والمؤنث ، لأنه مصدر وضع موضع الاسم .  ( أو تكون من الهالكين   ) أي : من الميتين . 

 ( قال ) يعقوب  عليه السلام عند ذلك لما رأى غلظتهم ( إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله   ) والبث : أشد الحزن ، سمي بذلك لأن صاحبه لا يصبر عليه حتى يثبته أي يظهره ، قال الحسن :  بثي أي : حاجتي . 

 ويروى أنه دخل على يعقوب  جار له وقال : يا يعقوب مالي  أراك قد تهشمت وفنيت ولم تبلغ من السن ما بلغ أبوك قال : هشمني وأفناني ما ابتلاني الله به من هم يوسف  فأوحى الله إليه : يا يعقوب   [ ص:  269 ] أتشكوني  إلى خلقي فقال : يا رب خطيئة أخطأتها فاغفرها لي . فقال :  قد غفرتها لك ،  فكان بعد ذلك إذا سئل قال : إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله .  

 وروي أنه قيل له : يا يعقوب  ما الذي أذهب بصرك وقوس ظهرك قال : أذهب بصري بكائي على يوسف  وقوس ظهري حزني على أخيه . فأوحى الله إليه : أتشكوني فوعزتي وجلالي لا أكشف ما بك حتى تدعوني . 

 فعند ذلك قالإنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله ، فأوحى الله إليه : وعزتي   وجلالي لو كانا ميتين لأخرجتهما لك ، وإنما وجدت عليكم لأنكم ذبحتم شاة   فقام ببابكم مسكين فلم تطعموه منها شيئا ، وإن أحب خلقي إلي الأنبياء ، ثم   المساكين ، فاصنع طعاما وادع إليه المساكين . 

 فصنع طعاما ثم قال : من كان صائما فليفطر الليلة عند آل يعقوب    . 

 وروي أنه كان بعد ذلك إذا تغدى أمر من ينادي : من أراد الغداء فليأت يعقوب  وإذا أفطر أمر من ينادي : من أراد أن يفطر فليأت يعقوب  فكان يتغدى ويتعشى مع المساكين . وعن  وهب بن منبه  قال : أوحى الله تعالى إلى يعقوب :  أتدري لم عاقبتك وحبست عنك يوسف  ثمانين سنة قال : لا يا إلهي ، قال : لأنك قد شويت عناقا وقترت على جارك ، وأكلت ولم تطعمه   . 

 وروي : أن سبب ابتلاء يعقوب  أنه ذبح عجلا بين يدي أمه وهي تخور . وقال وهب ،   والسدي  وغيرهما : أتى جبريل  يوسف  عليه السلام في السجن فقال : هل تعرفني أيها الصديق   [ ص: 270 ] 

 قال : أرى صورة طاهرة وريحا طيبة . 

 قال : إني رسول رب العالمين وأنا الروح الأمين . 

 قال : فما أدخلك مدخل المذنبين وأنت أطيب الطيبين ورأس المقربين [ وأمين رب العالمين ؟ ? 

 قال : ألم تعلم يا يوسف  أن  الله تعالى  يطهر البيوت بطهر النبيين ، وأن الأرض التي يدخلونها هي أطهر  الأرضين ،  وأن الله تعالى قد طهر بك السجن وما حوله ، يا طهر الطاهرين وابن  الصالحين  المخلصين . 

 قال : وكيف لي باسم الصديقين ، وتعدني من المخلصين الطاهرين ، وقد أدخلت مدخل المذنبين وسميت باسم الفاسقين 

 قال جبريل    : لأنه لم يفتن قلبك ولم تطع سيدتك في معصية ربك لذلك سماك الله في الصديقين ، وعدك من المخلصين ، وألحقك بآبائك الصالحين . 

 قال يوسف    : هل لك علم بيعقوب  أيها الروح الأمين ؟ 

 قال : نعم ، وهبه الله الصبر الجميل وابتلاه بالحزن عليك فهو كظيم . 

 قال : فكم قدر حزنه ؟ 

 قال : حزن سبعين ثكلى . 

 قال : فما زاد له من الأجر يا جبريل ؟ 

قال : أجر مائة شهيد . 

 قال : أفتراني لاقيه ؟ 

 قال : نعم ، فطابت نفس يوسف  وقال : ما أبالي بما لقيت إن رأيته   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون   ) يعني : أعلم من حياة يوسف  ما لا تعلمون . 

 روي أن ملك الموت زار يعقوب  فقال له : أيها الملك الطيب ريحه ، الحسن صورته ، هل قبضت روح ولدي في الأرواح قال : لا ، فسكن يعقوب  وطمع في رؤيته ، وقال : وأعلم أن رؤيا يوسف  صادقة وإني وأنتم سنسجد له . 

 وقال  السدي    : لما أخبره ولده بسيرة الملك أحست نفس يعقوب  وطمع وقال : لعله يوسف  فقال : يا بني اذهبوا فتحسسوا من يوسف  وأخيه .   [ ص: 271 ] 

 وروي عن عبد الله بن يزيد بن أبي فروة    : أن يعقوب  عليه السلام كتب كتابا إلى يوسف  عليه السلام حين حبس بنيامين    : من يعقوب إسرائيل الله بن إسحاق ذبيح الله بن إبراهيم خليل الله    [ إلى ملك مصر    ] أما بعد : فإنا أهل بيت وكل بنا البلاء; أما جدي إبراهيم  فشدت   يداه ورجلاه ، وألقي في النار ، فجعلها الله عليه بردا وسلاما ، وأما أبي   فشدت يداه ورجلاه ووضع السكين على قفاه ، ففداه الله ، وأما أنا فكان لي   ابن وكان أحب أولادي إلي فذهب به إخوته إلى البرية ، ثم أتوني بقميصه  ملطخا  بالدم ، فقالوا : قد أكله الذئب ، فذهبت عيناي [ من البكاء عليه ] ،  ثم  كان لي ابن وكان أخاه لأمه ، وكنت أتسلى به ، وإنك حبسته وزعمت أنه  سرق ،  وإنا أهل بيت لا نسرق ولا نلد سارقا ، فإن رددته علي وإلا دعوت عليك  دعوة  تدرك السابع من ولدك ، فلما قرأ يوسف  الكتاب لم يتمالك البكاء وعيل صبره ، فأظهر نفسه على ما نذكره إن شاء الله تعالى   . 
( يا بني اذهبوا فتحسسوا من يوسف وأخيه ولا تيأسوا من روح الله إنه لا ييئس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون   ( 87 ) فلما دخلوا عليه قالوا يا أيها العزيز مسنا وأهلنا الضر وجئنا ببضاعة مزجاة فأوف لنا الكيل وتصدق علينا إن الله يجزي المتصدقين   ( 88 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( يا بني اذهبوا فتحسسوا   ) تخبروا واطلبوا الخبر ( من يوسف وأخيه     ) والتحسس بالحاء والجيم لا يبعد أحدهما من الآخر ، إلا أن التحسس  بالحاء  في الخير وبالجيم في الشر والتحسس هو طلب الشيء بالحاسة . قال ابن عباس    : معناه التمسوا ( ولا تيئسوا ) ولا تقنطوا ( من روح الله   ) أي : من رحمة الله ، وقيل : من فرج الله . ( إنه لا ييئس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون   . 

 ( فلما دخلوا عليه   ) وفيه إضمار تقديره : فخرجوا راجعين إلى مصر  حتى وصلوا إليها فدخلوا على يوسف  عليه السلام . ( قالوا يا أيها العزيز مسنا وأهلنا الضر   ) أي : الشدة والجوع ( وجئنا ببضاعة مزجاة     ) أي : قليلة رديئة كاسدة ، لا تنفق في ثمن الطعام إلا بتجوز من البائع   فيها ، وأصل الإزجاء : السوق والدفع . وقيل : للبضاعة مزجاة لأنها غير   نافقة ، وإنما تجوز على دفع من آخذها .   [ ص: 272 ] 

 واختلفوا فيها ، فقال ابن عباس    : كانت دراهم رديئة زيوفا . 

 وقيل : كانت خلق الغرائر والحبال . 

 وقيل : كانت من متاع الأعراب من الصوف والأقط . 

 وقال الكلبي ،  ومقاتل    : كانت الحبة الخضراء . 

 وقيل : كانت من سويق المقل . 

 وقيل : كانت الأدم والنعال . 

 ( فأوف لنا الكيل   ) أي : أعطنا ما كنت تعطينا قبل بالثمن الجيد الوافي . 

 ( وتصدق علينا   ) أي : تفضل علينا بما بين الثمنين الجيد والرديء ولا تنقصنا . هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 وقال  ابن جريج ،  والضحاك    : وتصدق علينا برد أخينا إلينا . 

 ( إن الله يجزي   ) يثيب ( المتصدقين ) . 

 وقال الضحاك    : لم يقولوا إن الله يجزيك; لأنهم لم يعلموا أنه مؤمن . 

وسئل سفيان بن عيينة    : هل حرمت الصدقة على أحد من الأنبياء سوى نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام فقال سفيان    : ألم تسمع قوله تعالى : ( وتصدق علينا إن الله يجزي المتصدقين   ) ، يريد أن الصدقة كانت حلالا لهم . 

 وروي أن الحسن  سمع رجلا يقول : اللهم تصدق علي ، فقال : إن الله لا يتصدق وإنما يتصدق من يبغي الثواب ، قل : اللهم أعطني أو تفضل علي   . 
[ ص: 273 ]   ( قال هل علمتم ما فعلتم بيوسف وأخيه إذ أنتم جاهلون   ( 89 ) قالوا أئنك لأنت يوسف قال أنا يوسف وهذا أخي قد من الله علينا إنه من يتق ويصبر فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين   ( 90 ) . 

 ( قال هل علمتم ما فعلتم بيوسف وأخيه إذ أنتم جاهلون   ) اختلفوا في السبب الذي حمل يوسف على هذا القول قال ابن إسحاق    : ذكر لي أنهم لما كلموه بهذا الكلام أدركته الرقة فارفض دمعه ، فباح بالذي كان يكتم منهم . 

 وقال الكلبي    : إنما قال ذلك حين حكى لإخوته أن مالك بن ذعر  قال : إني وجدت غلاما في بئر ، من حاله كيت وكيت ، فابتعته بكذا درهما فقالوا : أيها الملك ، نحن بعنا ذلك الغلام ، فغاظ يوسف  ذلك وأمر بقتلهم فذهبوا بهم ليقتلوهم ، فولى يهوذا  وهو يقول : كان يعقوب  يحزن   ويبكي لفقد واحد منا حتى كف بصره ، فكيف إذا أتاه قتل بنيه كلهم ثم قالوا   له : إن فعلت ذلك فابعث بأمتعتنا إلى أبينا فإنه بمكان كذا وكذا ، فذلك  حين  رحمهم وبكى ، وقال ذلك القول . 

 وقيل : قاله حين قرأ كتاب أبيه إليه فلم يتمالك البكاء فقال : هل علمتم ما فعلتم بيوسف  وأخيه إذ فرقتم بينهما ، وصنعتم ما صنعتم إذ أنتم جاهلون بما يئول إليه أمر يوسف  وقيل : مذنبون وعاصون . وقال الحسن    : إذ أنتم شباب ومعكم جهل الشباب . 

 فإن قيل : كيف قال ما فعلتم بيوسف  وأخيه  ،  وما كان منهم إلى أخيه ، وهم لم يسعوا في حبسه قيل : قد قالوا له في   الصاع : ما يزال لنا بلاء ، وقيل : ما رأينا منكم يا بني راحيل  خيرا . وقيل : لما كانا من أم واحدة كانوا يؤذونه من بعد فقد يوسف    . 

 ( قالوا أئنك لأنت يوسف   ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وأبو جعفر    : " إنك " على الخبر ، وقرأ الآخرون على الاستفهام . 

 قال ابن إسحاق    : كان يوسف  يتكلم من وراء ستر فلما قال يوسف    : هل علمتم ما فعلتم ، كشف عنهم الغطاء ورفع الحجاب ، فعرفوه . 

 وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    : لما قال هذا القول تبسم يوسف  فرأوا ثناياه كاللؤلؤ المنظوم فشبهوه بيوسف  فقالوا استفهاما : أئنك لأنت يوسف    .   [ ص: 274 ] 

 وقال عطاء ،  عن ابن عباس    : إن إخوة يوسف  لم يعرفوه حتى وضع التاج عن رأسه ، وكان له في قرنه علامة وكان ليعقوب  مثلها ، ولإسحاق  مثلها ، ولسارة  مثلها شبه الشامة ، فعرفوه فقالوا : أئنك لأنت يوسف    . 

 وقيل : قالوه على التوهم حتى ( قال : أنا يوسف وهذا أخي   ) بنيامين    ( قد من الله علينا   ) أنعم علينا بأن جمع بيننا . 

 ( إنه من يتق   ) بأداء الفرائض واجتناب المعاصي ( ويصبر ) عما حرم الله عز وجل عليه . قال ابن عباس    : يتقي الزنى ويصبر عن العزوبة . وقال مجاهد    : يتقي المعصية ويصبر على السجن ( فإن الله لا يضيع أجر المحسنين   ) . 
( قالوا تالله لقد آثرك الله علينا وإن كنا لخاطئين   ( 91 ) قال لا تثريب عليكم اليوم يغفر الله لكم وهو أرحم الراحمين   ( 92 ) اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرا وأتوني بأهلكم أجمعين   ( 93 ) . 

 ( قالوا ) معتذرين ( تالله لقد آثرك الله علينا   ) أي : اختارك الله وفضلك علينا ( وإن كنا لخاطئين   ) أي : وما كنا في صنيعنا بك إلا مخطئين مذنبين . يقال : خطئ خطئا إذا تعمد ، وأخطأ إذا كان غير متعمد . 

 ( قال ) يوسف  وكان حليما ( لا تثريب عليكم اليوم   ) لا تعيير عليكم اليوم ، ولا أذكر لكم ذنبكم بعد اليوم ( يغفر الله لكم وهو أرحم الراحمين   ) . 

 فلما عرفهم يوسف  نفسه سألهم عن أبيه ، فقال : ما فعل أبي بعدي قالوا : ذهبت عيناه فأعطاهم قميصه ، وقال : 

 ( اذهبوا بقميصي هذا فألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرا   ) أي : يعد مبصرا . وقيل : يأتيني بصيرا لأنه كان قد دعاه .   [ ص: 275 ] 

 قال الحسن    : لم يعلم أنه يعود بصيرا إلا بعد أن أعلمه الله عز وجل . 

 وقال الضحاك    : كان ذلك القميص من نسج الجنة . 

 وعن مجاهد  قال : أمره جبريل  أن يرسل إليه قميصه ، وكان ذلك القميص قميص إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، وذلك أنه جرد من ثيابه وألقي في النار عريانا ، فأتاه جبريل  بقميص من حرير الجنة ، فألبسه إياه فكان ذلك القميص عند إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، فلما مات ورثه إسحاق ،  فلما مات ورثه يعقوب ،  فلما شب يوسف  جعل يعقوب  ذلك القميص في قصبة ، وسد رأسها ، وعلقها في عنقه ، لما كان يخاف عليه من العين ، فكان لا يفارقه . فلما ألقي في البئر عريانا جاءه جبريل  عليه السلام وعلى يوسف  ذلك التعويذ ، فأخرج القميص منه وألبسه إياه ، ففي هذا الوقت جاء جبريل  عليه السلام إلى يوسف  عليه السلام وقال : أرسل ذلك القميص ، فإن فيه ريح الجنة لا يقع على سقيم ولا مبتلى إلا عوفي ، فدفع يوسف  ذلك القميص إلى إخوته وقال : ألقوه على وجه أبي يأت بصيرا ( وأتوني بأهلكم أجمعين   ) . 
( ولما فصلت العير قال أبوهم إني لأجد ريح يوسف لولا أن تفندون   ( 94 ) ) 

 ( ولما فصلت العير   ) أي خرجت من عريش مصر  متوجهة إلى كنعان    ( قال أبوهم   ) أي : قال يعقوب  لولد ولده ( إني لأجد ريح يوسف   ) . 

 روي أن ريح الصبا استأذنت ربها في أن تأتي يعقوب  بريح يوسف  قبل أن يأتيه البشير . 

 قال مجاهد    : أصاب يعقوب  ريح يوسف  من مسيرة ثلاثة أيام . وحكي عن ابن عباس    : من مسيرة ثمان ليال . 

 وقال الحسن    : كان بينهما ثمانون فرسخا . 

 وقيل : هبت ريح فصفقت القميص ، فاحتملت ريح القميص إلى يعقوب  فوجد ريح الجنة فعلم أن ليس في الأرض من ريح الجنة إلا ما كان من ذلك القميص ، فلذلك قال : إني لأجد ريح يوسف    . 

 ( لولا أن تفندون   ) تسفهوني ، وعن ابن عباس    : تجهلوني . وقال الضحاك : تهرمون  فتقولون : شيخ كبير قد خرف وذهب عقله . وقيل : تضعفوني . وقال أبو عبيدة    : تضللوني . وأصل الفند : الفساد . 
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (237)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية95 إلى الاية 106

**( قالوا تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم   ( 95 ) . ( فلما أن جاء البشير ألقاه على وجهه فارتد بصيرا قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون   ( 96 ) قالوا يا أبانا استغفر لنا ذنوبنا إنا كنا خاطئين   ( 97 ) قال سوف أستغفر لكم ربي إنه هو الغفور الرحيم   ( 98 ) . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني : أولاد أولاده ( تالله إنك لفي ضلالك القديم   ) أي : خطئك القديم من ذكر يوسف  لا تنساه ، والضلال هو الذهاب عن طريق الصواب ، فإن عندهم أن يوسف  قد مات ويرون يعقوب  قد لهج بذكره . 

 ( فلما أن جاء البشير   ) وهو المبشر عن يوسف  قال ابن مسعود    : جاء البشير بين يدي العير . قال ابن عباس    : هو يهوذا .  

 قال   [ السدي    : قال يهوذا    ] أنا ذهبت بالقميص ملطخا بالدم إلى يعقوب  فأخبرته أن يوسف  أكله الذئب ، فأنا أذهب إليه اليوم بالقميص فأخبره أن ولده حي فأفرحه كما أحزنته . 

 قال ابن عباس    : حمله يهوذا  وخرج حافيا حاسرا يعدو ومعه سبعة أرغفة لم يستوف أكلها حتى أتى أباه ، وكانت المسافة ثمانين فرسخا . 

 وقيل : البشير مالك بن ذعر    . 

 ( ألقاه على وجهه   ) يعني : ألقى البشير قميص يوسف  على وجه يعقوب    ( فارتد بصيرا   ) فعاد بصيرا بعدما كان عمي وعادت إليه قوته بعد الضعف ، وشبابه بعد الهرم ، وسروره بعد الحزن . 

 ( قال ألم أقل لكم إني أعلم من الله ما لا تعلمون   ) من حياة يوسف  وأن الله يجمع بيننا . 

 وروي أنه قال للبشير : كيف تركت يوسف  قال : إنه ملك مصر  فقال يعقوب    : ما أصنع بالملك على أي دين تركته قال : على دين الإسلام ، قال : الآن تمت النعمة . 

 ( قالوا يا أبانا استغفر لنا ذنوبنا إنا كنا خاطئين   ) مذنبين . 

 ( قال سوف أستغفر لكم ربي   ) قال أكثر المفسرين : أخر الدعاء إلى السحر ، وهو الوقت الذي   [ ص: 277 ] يقول الله تعالى : " هل من داع فأستجيب له " فلما انتهى يعقوب  إلى الموعد قام إلى الصلاة بالسحر ، فلما فرغ منها رفع يديه إلى الله عز وجل وقال : اللهم اغفر لي جزعي على يوسف  وقلة صبري عنه ، واغفر لأولادي ما أتوا إلى أخيهم يوسف  فأوحى الله تعالى إليه أني قد غفرت لك ولهم أجمعين . 

 وعن عكرمة ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : سوف أستغفر لكم [ ربي يعني ليلة الجمعة . قال وهب    : كان يستغفر لهم كل ] ليلة جمعة في نيف وعشرين سنة . 

 وقال طاوس :  أخر الدعاء إلى السحر من ليلة الجمعة فوافق ليلة عاشوراء . وعن الشعبي  قال : سوف أستغفر لكم ربي ، قال : أسأل يوسف  إن عفا عنكم أستغفر لكم ربي ( إنه هو الغفور الرحيم ) . 

 روي أن يوسف  كان قد بعث مع البشير إلى يعقوب  مائتي راحلة وجهازا كثيرا ليأتوا بيعقوب  وأهله وأولاده ، فتهيأ يعقوب  للخروج إلى مصر  فخرجوا وهم اثنان وسبعون من بين رجل وامرأة . وقال مسروق    : كانوا ثلاثة وتسعين ، فلما دنا من مصر  كلم يوسف  الملك الذي فوقه ، فخرج يوسف  والملك في أربعة آلاف من الجنود وركب أهل مصر  معهما يتلقون يعقوب ،  وكان يعقوب  يمشي وهو يتوكأ على يهوذا  فنظر إلى الخيل والناس فقال : يا يهوذا ،  هذا فرعون مصر  قال : لا هذا ابنك ، فلما دنا كل واحد من صاحبه ذهب يوسف  يبدأ بالسلام ، فقال جبريل    : لا حتى يبدأ يعقوب  بالسلام ، فقال يعقوب    : السلام عليك يا مذهب الأحزان . 

 وروي أنهما نزلا وتعانقا . وقال الثوري    : لما التقى يعقوب  ويوسف  عليهما السلام عانق كل واحد منهما صاحبه وبكيا ، فقال   [ ص: 278 ] يوسف    : يا أبت بكيت حتى ذهب بصرك ، ألم تعلم أن القيامة تجمعنا قال : بلى يا بني ، ولكن خشيت أن تسلب دينك فيحال بيني وبينك   . 
( فلما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه أبويه وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين   ( 99 ) ورفع   أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا وقال يا أبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد   جعلها ربي حقا وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو من بعد أن   نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء إنه هو العليم الحكيم   ( 100 ) . 

 فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فلما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه   ) أي : ضم إليه ( أبويه ) قال أكثر المفسرين : هو أبوه وخالته ليا  وكانت أمه راحيل  قد ماتت في نفاس بنيامين    . 

 وقال الحسن    : هو أبوه وأمه ، وكانت حية . 

 وفي بعض التفاسير أن الله عز وجل أحيا أمه حتى جاءت مع يعقوب  إلى مصر    . 

 ( وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين   ) فإن قيل : فقد قال فلما دخلوا على يوسف  آوى إليه أبويه فكيف قال ادخلوا مصر    [ إن شاء الله آمنين ] بعدما أخبر أنهم دخلوها وما وجه هذا الاستثناء وقد حصل الدخول 

 قيل : إن يوسف  إنما قال لهم هذا القول حين تلقاهم قبل دخولهم مصر    . وفي الآية تقديم وتأخير ، والاستثناء يرجع إلى الاستغفار وهو من قول يعقوب  لبنيه سوف أستغفر لكم ربي إن شاء الله .   [ ص: 279 ] 

 وقيل : الاستثناء يرجع إلى الأمن من الجواز لأنهم كانوا لا يدخلون مصر  قبله إلا بجواز من ملوكهم ، يقول : آمنين [ من الجواز إن شاء الله تعالى ، كما قال : ( لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين   ) ( الفتح - 27 ) ] . 

 وقيل : " إن " ها هنا بمعنى إذ ، يريد : إذ شاء الله ، كقوله تعالى : ( وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين   ) ( آل عمران - 139 ) . أي : إذ كنتم مؤمنين . 

 ( ورفع أبويه على العرش   ) أي : على السرير : أجلسهما . والرفع : هو النقل إلى العلو . ( وخروا له سجدا   ) يعني : يعقوب  وخالته وإخوته .   [ ص: 280 ] 

 وكانت تحية الناس يومئذ السجود ، ولم يرد بالسجود وضع الجباه على الأرض ، وإنما هو الانحناء والتواضع . 

 وقيل : وضعوا الجباه على الأرض وكان ذلك على طريق التحية والتعظيم ، لا   على طريق العبادة . وكان ذلك جائزا في الأمم السالفة فنسخ في هذه الشريعة .   

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : معناه : خروا لله عز وجل سجدا بين يدي يوسف    . والأول أصح . 

 ( وقال ) يوسف  عند ذلك : ( يا أبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا   ) وهو قوله : " إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبا والشمس والقمر رأيتهم لي ساجدين   " . 

 ( وقد أحسن بي   ) [ ربي ، أي ] : أنعم علي ( إذ أخرجني من السجن     ) ولم يقل من الجب مع كونه أشد بلاء من السجن ، استعمالا للكرم ، لكيلا   يخجل إخوته بعدما قال لهم : " لا تثريب عليكم اليوم " ، ولأن نعمة الله   عليه في إخراجه من السجن أعظم ، لأنه بعد الخروج من الجب صار إلى العبودية     [ ص: 281 ] والرق ، وبعد الخروج  من السجن  صار إلى الملك ، ولأن وقوعه في البئر كان لحسد إخوته ، وفي السجن  مكافأة  من الله تعالى لزلة كانت منه . 

 ( وجاء بكم من البدو   ) والبدو بسيط من الأرض يسكنه أهل المواشي بماشيتهم ، وكانوا أهل بادية ومواش ، يقال : بدا يبدو إذا صار إلى البادية . ( من بعد أن نزغ   ) أفسد ( الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي   ) بالحسد . 

 ( إن ربي لطيف   ) أي : ذو لطف ( لما يشاء   ) وقيل : معناه بمن يشاء . 

 وحقيقة اللطيف : الذي يوصل الإحسان إلى غيره بالرفق ( إنه هو العليم الحكيم ) . قال أهل التاريخ : أقام يعقوب  بمصر  عند يوسف  أربعا وعشرين سنة في أغبط حال وأهنإ عيش ، ثم مات بمصر  فلما حضرته الوفاة أوصى إلى ابنه يوسف  أن يحمل جسده حتى يدفنه عند أبيه إسحاق ،  ففعل يوسف ذلك ، ومضى به حتى دفنه بالشام ،  ثم انصرف إلى مصر    . 

قال سعيد بن جبير    : نقل يعقوب  عليه السلام في تابوت من ساج إلى بيت المقدس  فوافق ذلك اليوم الذي مات فيه العيص فدفنا في قبر واحد ، وكانا ولدا في بطن واحد ، وكان عمرهما مائة وسبعا وأربعين سنة   . 

 فلما جمع الله تعالى ليوسف  شمله على أن نعيم الدنيا لا يدوم سأل الله تعالى حسن العاقبة ، فقال : ( رب قد آتيتني من الملك وعلمتني من تأويل الأحاديث فاطر السماوات والأرض أنت وليي في الدنيا والآخرة توفني مسلما وألحقني بالصالحين   ( 101 ) . 

 ( رب قد آتيتني من الملك   ) يعني : ملك مصر  والملك : اتساع المقدور لمن له السياسة والتدبير . ( وعلمتني من تأويل الأحاديث   ) يعني : تعبير الرؤيا . ( فاطر ) أي : يا فاطر ( فاطر السماوات والأرض ) أي : خالقهما ( أنت وليي   ) أي : معيني ومتولي أمري ( في الدنيا والآخرة توفني مسلما   ) يقول : اقبضني إليك مسلما ( وألحقني بالصالحين ) يريد بآبائي النبيين . 

قال قتادة    : لم يسأل نبي من الأنبياء الموت إلا يوسف    .   [ ص: 282 ] 

 وفي القصة : لما جمع الله شمله وأوصل إليه أبويه وأهله اشتاق إلى ربه عز وجل فقال هذه المقالة . 

 قال الحسن    : عاش بعد هذا سنين كثيرة . وقال غيره : لما قال هذا القول لم يمض عليه أسبوع حتى توفي . 

 واختلفوا في مدة غيبة يوسف  عن أبيه ، فقال الكلبي    : اثنتان وعشرون سنة . 

 وقيل : أربعون سنة . 

وقال الحسن    : ألقي يوسف  في   الجب وهو ابن سبع عشرة سنة ، وغاب عن أبيه ثمانين سنة ، وعاش بعد لقاء   يعقوب ثلاثا وعشرين سنة ، ومات وهو ابن مائة وعشرين سنة   . 

 وفي التوراة مات وهو ابن مائة وعشر سنين ، وولد ليوسف  من امرأة العزيز  ثلاثة أولاد : أفرائيم  وميشا  ورحمة  امرأة أيوب  المبتلى عليه السلام . 

 وقيل : عاش يوسف  بعد أبيه ستين سنة . وقيل : أكثر . واختلفت الأقاويل فيه . 

 وتوفي وهو ابن مائة وعشرين سنة ، فدفنوه في النيل في صندوق من رخام ، وذلك   أنه لما مات تشاح الناس فيه فطلب أهل كل محلة أن يدفن في محلتهم رجاء   بركته ، حتى هموا بالقتال ، فرأوا أن يدفنوه في النيل حيث يتفرق الماء بمصر  ليجري الماء عليه وتصل بركته إلى جميعهم . 

 وقال عكرمة    : دفن في  الجانب الأيمن من  النيل ، فأخصب ذلك الجانب وأجدب الجانب الآخر ، [ فنقل  إلى الجانب الأيسر  فأخصب ذلك الجانب وأجدب الجانب الآخر ] ، فدفنوه في وسطه  وقدروا ذلك  بسلسلة فأخصب الجانبان جميعا إلى أن أخرجه موسى  فدفنه بقرب آبائه بالشام    . 
( ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم وهم يمكرون   ( 102 ) وما أكثر الناس ولو حرصت بمؤمنين   ( 103 ) . 

 ( ذلك ) الذي ذكرت ( من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم ) أي : ما كنت يا محمد  عند أولاد يعقوب    ( إذ أجمعوا أمرهم   ) أي : عزموا على إلقاء يوسف  في الجب ( وهم يمكرون   ) بيوسف    . 

 ( وما أكثر الناس   ) يا محمد    ( ولو حرصت بمؤمنين   ) على إيمانهم . 

 وروي أن اليهود  وقريشا  سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قصة يوسف  فلما أخبرهم على موافقة التوراة لم يسلموا ، فحزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقيل له : إنهم لا يؤمنون وإن حرصت على إيمانهم . 
[ ص: 283 ]   ( وما تسألهم عليه من أجر إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين   ( 104 ) وكأين من آية في السماوات والأرض يمرون عليها وهم عنها معرضون   ( 105 ) وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون   ( 106 ) . 

 ( وما تسألهم عليه    ) أي : على تبليغ الرسالة  والدعاء إلى الله تعالى ( من أجر ) جعل وجزاء (  إن هو ) ما هو يعني  القرآن ( إلا ذكر ) عظة وتذكير ( للعالمين ) . 

 ( وكأين ) وكم ( من آية ) عبرة ودلالة ( في السماوات والأرض يمرون عليها وهم عنها معرضون   ) لا يتفكرون فيها ولا يعتبرون بها . 

 ( وما يؤمن أكثرهم بالله إلا وهم مشركون    )  فكان من إيمانهم إذا سئلوا : من خلق السماوات والأرض ؟ قالوا : الله ،   وإذا قيل لهم : من ينزل القطر ؟ قالوا : الله ، ثم مع ذلك يعبدون الأصنام   ويشركون . 

 وعن ابن عباس  أنه قال : إنها نزلت في تلبية المشركين من العرب  كانوا يقولون في تلبيتهم ، لبيك اللهم لبيك ، لبيك لا شريك لك إلا شريك هو لك تملكه وما ملك . 

 وقال عطاء    : هذا في الدعاء ، وذلك أن الكفار نسوا ربهم في الرخاء ، فإذا أصابهم البلاء أخلصوا في الدعاء ، كما قال الله تعالى : ( وظنوا أنهم أحيط بهم دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   ) الآية ( يونس - 22 ) ، وقال تعالى : ( فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون   ) ( العنكبوت - 65 ) ، وغير ذلك من الآيات .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (238)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
 سُورَةِ يُوسُفَ
الاية107 إلى الاية 111

( أفأمنوا أن تأتيهم غاشية من عذاب الله أو تأتيهم الساعة بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   ( 107 ) قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين   ( 108 ) . 

 ( أفأمنوا أن تأتيهم غاشية من عذاب الله   ) أي : عقوبة مجللة . قال مجاهد    : عذاب يغشاهم ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " يوم يغشاهم العذاب من فوقهم   " الآية ( العنكبوت - 55 ) . قال قتادة    : وقيعة . وقال الضحاك    : يعني الصواعق والقوارع . ( أو تأتيهم الساعة بغتة   ) فجأة ( وهم لا يشعرون ) بقيامها . قال ابن عباس    : تهيج الصيحة بالناس وهم في أسواقهم . 

 ( قل ) يا محمد    ( هذه ) الدعوة التي أدعو إليها والطريقة التي أنا عليها ( سبيلي ) سنتي ومنهاجي . وقال مقاتل    : ديني ، نظيره قوله : ( ادع إلى سبيل ربك   ) ( النحل - 125 ) أي : إلى دينه . ( أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة   ) على يقين . والبصيرة : هي المعرفة التي تميز بها بين الحق والباطل ( أنا ومن اتبعني   ) أي : ومن آمن بي وصدقني أيضا يدعو إلى الله . هذا قول الكلبي ،  وابن زيد  قالوا : حق على من اتبعه أن يدعو إلى ما دعا إليه ، ويذكر بالقرآن . 

 وقيل : تم الكلام عند قوله : ( أدعو إلى الله   ) ثم استأنف : ( على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني   ) يقول : إني على بصيرة من ربي ، وكل من اتبعني . 

 قال ابن عباس    : يعني أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم كانوا على أحسن طريقة وأقصد هداية ؛ معدن العلم ، وكنز الإيمان ، وجند الرحمن .   [ ص: 285 ] 

قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : من كان مستنا فليستن بمن قد مات [ فإن الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة ] أولئك أصحاب محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم كانوا خير هذه الأمة ، وأبرها قلوبا ، وأعمقها علما ،   وأقلها تكلفا ، قوم اختارهم الله لصحبة نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وإقامة   دينه ، [ فاعرفوا لهم فضلهم ، واتبعوهم في آثارهم وتمسكوا بما استطعتم من   أخلاقهم وسيرهم ] ، فإنهم كانوا على الهدى المستقيم   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وسبحان الله ) أي : وقل سبحان الله تنزيها له عما أشركوا به . ( وما أنا من المشركين ) . 
( وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم من أهل القرى أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم ولدار الآخرة خير للذين اتقوا أفلا تعقلون   ( 109 ) . 

 ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك ) يا محمد    ( إلا رجالا ) لا ملائكة ( نوحي إليهم ) قرأ حفص    : ( نوحي ) بالنون وكسر الحاء وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وفتح الحاء . 

 ( من أهل القرى ) يعني : من أهل الأمصار دون البوادي ، لأن أهل الأمصار أعقل وأفضل وأعلم وأحلم . 

 [ وقال الحسن    : لم يبعث الله نبيا من بدو ، ولا من الجن ، ولا من النساء . وقيل : إنما لم يبعث ] من أهل البادية لغلظهم وجفائهم . 

 ( أفلم يسيروا في الأرض ) يعني : هؤلاء المشركين المكذبين ( فينظروا كيف   كان عاقبة ) آخر أمر ( الذين من قبلهم ) يعني : الأمم المكذبة فيعتبروا . 

 ( ولدار الآخرة خير للذين اتقوا    ) يقول جل  ذكره : هذا فعلنا بأهل ولايتنا وطاعتنا; أن ننجيهم عند نزول  العذاب ، وما  في الدار الآخرة خير لهم ، فترك ما ذكرنا اكتفاء ، لدلالة  الكلام عليه . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولدار الآخرة ) قيل : معناه ولدار الحال الآخرة . 

 وقيل : هو إضافة الشيء إلى نفسه ، كقوله : ( إن هذا لهو حق اليقين   ) ( الواقعة - 95 ) وكقولهم : يوم الخميس ، وربيع الآخر ( أفلا تعقلون ) فتؤمنون . 
[ ص: 286 ]   ( حتى إذا استيئس الرسل وظنوا أنهم قد كذبوا جاءهم نصرنا فنجي من نشاء ولا يرد بأسنا عن القوم المجرمين   ( 110 ) . 

 ( حتى إذا استيئس الرسل وظنوا أنهم قد كذبوا جاءهم نصرنا   ) اختلف القراء في قوله : ( كذبوا ) . 

 فقرأ أهل الكوفة ،   وأبو جعفر    : ( كذبوا ) بالتخفيف وكانت عائشة  تنكر هذه القراءة . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد . 

 فمن شدد قال : معناه حتى استيأس الرسل من إيمان قومهم . 

 [ روي عن مجاهد  أنه قرأ  : وقد كذبوا بفتح  الكاف والذال مخففة ، ولها تأويلان : أحدهما معناه : أن  القوم المشركين  ظنوا أن الرسل قد كذبوا . والثاني : معناه : أن الرسل ظنوا -  أي : علموا -  أن قومهم قد افتروا على الله بكفرهم من إيمان قومهم ] . 

 وظنوا : أي أيقنوا - يعني الرسل - أن الأمم قد كذبوهم تكذيبا لا يرجى بعد إيمانهم . 

 والظن بمعنى اليقين : وهذا معنى قول قتادة    . 

 وقال بعضهم : معناه : حتى إذا استيأس الرسل ممن كذبهم من قومهم أن يصدقوهم   وظنوا أن من آمن بهم من قومهم قد كذبوهم وارتدوا عن دينهم لشدة المحنة   والبلاء عليهم واستبطاء النصر . ومن قرأ بالتخفيف قال : معناه : حتى إذا   استيأس الرسل من إيمان قومهم وظنوا أي : ظن قومهم أن الرسل قد كذبتهم في   وعيد العذاب . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس    :  معناه ضعف قلوب  الرسل يعني : وظنت الرسل أنهم كذبوا فيما وعدوا من النصر .  وكانوا بشرا  فضعفوا ويئسوا وظنوا أنهم أخلفوا ثم تلا ( حتى يقول الرسول والذين آمنوا معه متى نصر الله   )   [ ص: 287 ]   ( البقرة - 214 ) أي : جاء الرسل نصرنا . 

 ( فنجي من نشاء   ) [ قرأ العامة بنونين أي : نحن ننجي من نشاء ] . وقرأ ابن عامر ،  وحمزة ،  وعاصم ،  ويعقوب  بنون   واحدة مضمومة وتشديد الجيم وفتح الياء على ما لم يسم فاعله لأنها مكتوبة   في المصحف بنون واحدة فيكون محل ( من ) رفعا على هذه القراءة . وعلى   القراءة الأولى يكون نصبا فنجي من نشاء عند نزول العذاب وهم المؤمنون   المطيعون . 

 ( ولا يرد بأسنا   ) عذابنا ( عن القوم المجرمين ) يعني : المشركين .
( لقد كان في قصصهم عبرة لأولي الألباب ما كان حديثا يفترى ولكن تصديق الذي بين يديه وتفصيل كل شيء وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون   ( 111 ) . 

 ( لقد كان في قصصهم   ) أي : في خبر يوسف  وإخوته ( عبرة ) عظة ( لأولي الألباب ما كان   ) يعني : القرآن ( حديثا يفترى   ) أي : يختلق ( ولكن تصديق الذي ) أي : ولكن كان تصديق الذي ( بين يديه ) من التوراة والإنجيل ( وتفصيل كل شيء   ) مما يحتاج العباد إليه من الحلال والحرام والأمر والنهي ( وهدى ورحمة ) بيانا ونعمة ( لقوم يؤمنون ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (239)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ 
**الاية1 إلى الاية 5

** [ سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ ] 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا قَوْلَهُ : " وَلَا يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " ،    وَقَوْلُهُ : " وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَسْتَ مُرْسَلًا " [ وَهِيَ    ثَلَاثٌ وَأَرْبَعُونَ آيَةً ] . بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( المر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ الْحَقُّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ   ( 1 ) . 

 ( المر ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     :   مَعْنَاهُ : أَنَا اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ وَأَرَى ( تِلْكَ آيَاتُ  الْكِتَابِ )   يَعْنِي : تِلْكَ الْأَخْبَارُ الَّتِي قَصَصْتُهَا [  عَلَيْكَ ] آيَاتُ   التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ وَالْكُتُبِ  الْمُتَقَدِّمَة  ِ ( وَالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ      ) يَعْنِي : وَهَذَا الْقُرْآنُ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ ( مِنْ    رَبِّكَ الْحَقُّ ) أَيْ : هُوَ الْحَقُّ فَاعْتَصِمْ بِهِ . فَيَكُونُ    مَحَلُّ " الَّذِي " رَفْعًا عَلَى الِابْتِدَاءِ ، وَالْحَقُّ خَبَرَهُ .      [ ص: 292 ] 

 وَقِيلَ : مَحَلُّهُ خَفْضٌ ، يَعْنِي : تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ    وَآيَاتُ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ ، ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ : " الْحَقَّ " ،    يَعْنِي : ذَلِكَ الْحَقُّ . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : أَرَادَ   بِالْكِتَابِ الْقُرْآنَ ، وَمَعْنَاهُ : هَذِهِ آيَاتُ  الْكِتَابِ ،   يَعْنِي الْقُرْآنَ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَهَذَا الْقُرْآنُ  الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ   إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ . 

 ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ   ) قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي مُشْرِكِي مَكَّةَ  حِينَ قَالُوا : إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  يَقُولُهُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ نَفْسِهِ فَرَدَّ قَوْلَهُمْ ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ دَلَائِلَ رُبُوبِيَّتِهِ ، فَقَالَ عَزَّ مَنْ قَائِلٍ : ( اللَّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا   ) . 
( الله  الذي رفع السماوات بغير عمد ترونها ثم استوى   على العرش وسخر الشمس والقمر  كل يجري لأجل مسمى يدبر الأمر يفصل الآيات   لعلكم بلقاء ربكم توقنون   ( 2 ) . 

 ( الله الذي رفع السماوات بغير عمد ترونها   ) يعني : السواري ، واحدها عمود ، مثل : أديم وأدم ، وعمد أيضا جمعه ، مثل : رسول ورسل . 

 ومعناه نفي العمد أصلا وهو الأصح ، يعني : ليس من دونها دعامة تدعمها ولا فوقها علاقة تمسكها . 

 قال إياس بن معاوية    : السماء مقببة على الأرض مثل القبة 

 وقيل : " ترونها " راجعة إلى العمد ، [ معناه ] لها عمد ولكن لا ترونها   [ ص: 293 ] 

 وزعم : أن عمدها جبل قاف ، وهو محيط بالدنيا ، والسماء عليه مثل القبة . 

 ( ثم استوى على العرش   ) علا [ عليه ] ( وسخر الشمس والقمر      ) ذللهما لمنافع خلقه فهما مقهوران ( كل يجري ) أي : يجريان على ما  يريد   الله عز وجل ( لأجل مسمى ) أي : إلى وقت معلوم وهو فناء الدنيا . [  وقال ابن عباس      ] : أراد بالأجل المسمى  درجاتهما ومنازلهما ينتهيان إليها لا يجاوزانها (   يدبر الأمر ) يقضيه  وحده ( يفصل الآيات ) يبين الدلالات ( لعلكم بلقاء ربكم توقنون   ) لكي توقنوا بوعده وتصدقوه .
( وهو الذي مد الأرض وجعل فيها رواسي وأنهارا ومن كل الثمرات جعل فيها زوجين اثنين يغشي الليل النهار إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ( 3 ) . 

 ( وهو الذي مد الأرض   ) بسطها ( وجعل فيها رواسي ) جبالا ثابتة ، واحدتها راسية ، قال ابن عباس    : كان أبو قبيس  أول جبل وضع على الأرض ( وأنهارا ) وجعل فيها أنهارا . ( ومن كل الثمرات جعل فيها زوجين اثنين   ) أي : [ صنفين اثنين ] أحمر وأصفر ، وحلوا   [ ص: 294 ] وحامضا ( يغشي الليل النهار ) أي : يلبس النهار بظلمة الليل ، ويلبس الليل بضوء النهار ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ) فيستدلون . والتفكر تصرف القلب في طلب معاني الأشياء .
( وفي  الأرض قطع متجاورات وجنات من أعناب وزرع ونخيل   صنوان وغير صنوان يسقى بماء  واحد ونفضل بعضها على بعض في الأكل إن في ذلك   لآيات لقوم يعقلون   ( 4 ) . 

 ( وفي الأرض قطع متجاورات      ) متقاربات يقرب بعضها من بعض ، وهي مختلفة : هذه طيبة تنبت ، وهذه  سبخة   لا تنبت ، وهذه قليلة الريع ، وهذه كثيرة الريع ( وجنات ) بساتين ( من أعناب وزرع ونخيل صنوان   ) رفعها كلها ابن كثير ،  وأبو عمرو ،  وحفص ،  ويعقوب  ، عطفا على الجنات ، وجرها الآخرون نسقا على الأعناب . والصنوان : جمع صنو ، وهو النخلات يجمعهن أصل واحد . 

 ( وغير صنوان    ) هي النخلة المنفردة بأصلها .   وقال أهل التفسير صنوان : مجتمع ، وغير  صنوان : متفرق . نظيره من الكلام  :  قنوان جمع قنو . ومنه قول النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في العباس    :   " عم الرجل صنو أبيه "      . ولا فرق في الصنوان والقنوان بين التثنية والجمع إلا في الإعراب ،   وذلك  أن النون في التثنية مكسورة غير منونة ، وفي الجمع منونة . 

 ( يسقى بماء واحد   ) قرأ ابن عامر ،  وعاصم ،  ويعقوب       " يسقى " بالياء أي يسقى ذلك كله بماء واحد ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء  لقوله   تعالى : ( وجنات ) ولقوله تعالى من بعد : " بعضها على بعض " ، ولم  يقل : "   بعضه " . والماء جسم رقيق مائع به حياة كل نام . 

 ( ونفضل بعضها على بعض في الأكل   ) في الثمر والطعم . قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي    " ويفضل " بالياء ، لقوله تعالى : ( يدبر الأمر يفصل الآيات   ) ( الرعد - 2 ) . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بالنون على معنى : ونحن نفضل بعضها على بعض في الأكل ، وجاء في الحديث [ في قوله ] : " ونفضل بعضها على بعض في الأكل   " ، قال :   " الفارسي ، والدقل ، والحلو ، والحامض "   .   [ ص: 295 ] 

 قال مجاهد    : كمثل بني آدم  ، صالحهم وخبيثهم ، وأبوهم واحد . 

 قال الحسن    : هذا مثل ضربه الله تعالى لقلوب بني آدم  ،    ويقول : كانت الأرض طينة واحدة في يد الرحمن عز وجل ، فسطحها ، فصارت   قطعا  متجاورة ، فينزل عليها المطر من السماء ، فتخرج هذه زهرتها ، وشجرها    وثمرها ونباتها ، وتخرج هذه سبخها وملحها وخبيثها ، وكل يسقى بماء واحد ،    كذلك الناس خلقوا من آدم  عليه السلام فينزل من السماء تذكرة فترق قلوب فتخشع ، وتقسو قلوب فتلهو . 

قال الحسن    : والله ما جالس القرآن أحد إلا قام من عنده بزيادة أو نقصان ، قال الله تعالى : ( وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا   ) ( الإسراء - 82 ) . 

 ( إن في ذلك ) الذي ذكرت ( لآيات لقوم يعقلون ) . 
( وإن  تعجب فعجب قولهم أئذا كنا ترابا أئنا لفي خلق   جديد أولئك الذين كفروا  بربهم وأولئك الأغلال في أعناقهم وأولئك أصحاب   النار هم فيها خالدون   ( 5 ) . 

 ( وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم      ) العجب تغير النفس برؤية المستبعد في العادة ، والخطاب لرسول الله صلى    الله عليه وسلم ، ومعناه : إنك إن تعجب من إنكارهم النشأة الآخرة مع    إقرارهم بابتداء الخلق [ من الله عز وجل ] فعجب أمرهم . 

 وكان المشركون ينكرون البعث ، مع إقرارهم بابتداء الخلق من الله تعالى ،    وقد تقرر في القلوب أن الإعادة أهون من الابتداء ، فهذا موضع العجب .   [ ص: 296 ] 

 وقيل : معناه : وإن تعجب من تكذيب المشركين واتخاذهم ما لا يضر ولا ينفع    آلهة يعبدونها وهم قد رأوا من قدرة الله تعالى ما ضرب لهم به الأمثال فعجب    قولهم ، أي : فتعجب أيضا من قولهم : ( أئذا كنا ترابا ) بعد الموت (  أئنا   لفي خلق جديد ) أي : نعاد خلقا جديدا كما كنا قبل الموت . 

 قرأ نافع ،   والكسائي ،  ويعقوب    " أئذا " مستفهما " إنا " بتركه على الخبر ضده : أبو جعفر  وابن عامر    . وكذلك في " سبحان " في موضعين؛ المؤمنون ، والم السجدة ، وقرأ الباقون بالاستفهام فيهما وفي الصافات في موضعين هكذا إلا أن أبا جعفر  يوافق  نافعا  في أول الصافات فيقدم الاستفهام ويعقوب  لا يستفهم الثانية ( أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمدينون   ) ( الصافات - 53 ) . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( أولئك الذين كفروا بربهم وأولئك الأغلال في أعناقهم   ) يوم القيامة ( وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون   ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (240)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ 
**الاية6 إلى الاية 13

**( ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة وقد خلت من قبلهم المثلات وإن ربك لذو مغفرة للناس على ظلمهم وإن ربك لشديد العقاب   ( 6 ) ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه إنما أنت منذر ولكل قوم هاد   ( 7 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة   ) الاستعجال : طلب تعجيل الأمر قبل مجيء وقته ، والسيئة ها هنا هي : العقوبة ، والحسنة : العافية . وذلك أن مشركي مكة  كانوا    يطلبون العقوبة بدلا من العافية استهزاء منهم يقولون : " اللهم إن كان   هذا  هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم " (    الأنفال - 32 ) . 

 ( وقد خلت من قبلهم المثلات    ) أي : مضت من   قبلهم في الأمم التي عصت ربها وكذبت رسلها العقوبات .  والمثلات جمع المثلة   بفتح الميم وضم الثاء ، مثل : صدقة وصدقات . 

 ( وإن ربك لذو مغفرة للناس على ظلمهم وإن ربك لشديد العقاب   ) . 

 ( ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل عليه   ) أي : على محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( آية من ربه ) أي : علامة وحجة على نبوته ، قال الله تعالى : ( إنما أنت منذر ) مخوف ( ولكل قوم هاد   ) أي : لكل قوم نبي يدعوهم إلى الله تعالى . وقال الكلبي    : داع يدعوهم إلى الحق أو إلى الضلالة .   [ ص: 297 ] 

 وقال عكرمة    : الهادي محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، يقول : إنما أنت منذر وأنت هاد لكل قوم ، أي : داع . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : الهادي هو الله تعالى . 
( الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد وكل شيء عنده بمقدار   ( 8 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى   ) من ذكر أو أنثى ، سوي الخلق أو ناقص الخلق ، واحدا أو اثنين أو أكثر ( وما تغيض الأرحام   ) أي ما تنقص ( وما تزداد   ) . 

 قال أهل التفسير غيض الأرحام : الحيض على الحمل; فإذا حاضت الحامل كان نقصانا في الولد ، لأن دم الحيض غذاء    الولد في الرحم ، فإذا أهرقت الدم ينقص الغذاء فينتقص الولد ، وإذا لم   تحض  يزداد الولد ويتم ، فالنقصان نقصان خلقة الولد بخروج الدم ، والزيادة   تمام  خلقته باستمساك الدم . 

 وقيل : إذا حاضت ينتقص الغذاء وتزداد مدة الحمل حتى تستكمل تسعة أشهر    ظاهرا ، فإن رأت خمسة أيام دما وضعت لتسعة أشهر وخمسة أيام ، فالنقصان في    الغذاء ، والزيادة في المدة .   [ ص: 298 ] 

 وقال الحسن    : غيضها : نقصانها من تسعة أشهر ، والزيادة زيادتها على تسعة أشهر . وقيل النقصان : السقط ، والزيادة : تمام الخلق . وأقل مدة الحمل   : ستة أشهر ، فقد يولد المولود لهذه المدة ويعيش . 

 واختلفوا في أكثرها : فقال قوم : أكثرها سنتان ، وهو قول عائشة  رضي الله عنها ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  رحمه الله . وذهب جماعة إلى أن أكثرها أربع سنين ، وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  رحمه الله ، قال حماد بن سلمة    . إنما سمي هرم بن حيان  هرما لأنه بقي في بطن أمه أربع سنين . ( وكل شيء عنده بمقدار   ) أي : بتقدير وحد لا يجاوزه ولا يقصر عنه . 
[ ص: 299 ]   ( عالم الغيب والشهادة الكبير المتعال   ( 9 ) سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار   ( 10 ) له    معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله إن الله لا يغير ما   بقوم  حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وإذا أراد الله بقوم سوءا فلا مرد له وما لهم   من  دونه من وال   ( 11 ) . 

 ( عالم الغيب والشهادة الكبير   ) الذي كل شيء دونه ( المتعال ) المستعلي على كل شيء بقدرته . 

 قوله تعالى : ( سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به   ) أي : يستوي في علم الله المسر بالقول والجاهر به ( ومن هو مستخف بالليل   ) أي : مستتر بظلمة الليل ( وسارب بالنهار   ) أي : ذاهب في سربه ظاهر . والسرب - بفتح السين وسكون الراء - : الطريق . 

 قال القتيبي    : سارب بالنهار : أي متصرف في حوائجه . قال ابن عباس       [ في هذه الآية ] هو صاحب ريبة ، مستخف بالليل ، فإذا خرج بالنهار أرى    الناس أنه بريء من الإثم . وقيل : مستخف بالليل ، أي : ظاهر ، من قولهم :    خفيت الشيء ; إذا أظهرته ، وأخفيته : إذا كتمته . وسارب بالنهار : أي  متوار   داخل في سرب . 

 ( له معقبات   ) أي : لله تعالى ملائكة يتعاقبون فيكم بالليل والنهار ،    فإذا صعدت ملائكة الليل جاء في عقبها ملائكة النهار ، وإذا صعدت ملائكة    النهار جاء في عقبها ملائكة الليل . والتعقيب : العود بعد البدء ، وإنما    ذكر بلفظ التأنيث لأن واحدها معقب ، وجمعه معقبة ، ثم   [ ص: 300 ] جمع الجمع معقبات ، كما قيل : أبناوات سعد ورجالات بكر . أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن  أبي الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه : أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :      " يتعاقبون فيكم ملائكة بالليل وملائكة بالنهار ، ويجتمعون في صلاة   الفجر  وصلاة العصر ، ثم يعرج الذين باتوا فيكم ، فيسألهم ربهم - وهو أعلم   بهم - :  كيف تركتم عبادي ؟ فيقولون : تركناهم وهم يصلون وأتيناهم وهم   يصلون "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( من بين يديه ومن خلفه ) يعني : من قدام هذا المستخفي بالليل والسارب بالنهار ، ومن خلفه : من وراء ظهره ( يحفظونه من أمر الله      ) يعني : بأمر الله ، أي : يحفظونه بإذن الله ما لم يجئ المقدور ، فإذا    جاء المقدور خلوا عنه . وقيل : يحفظونه من أمر الله : أي مما أمر الله  به   من الحفظ عنه . 

قال مجاهد     : ما من عبد إلا وله ملك موكل   به ، يحفظه في نومه ويقظته من الجن والإنس  والهوام ، فما منهم شيء يأتيه   يريده إلا قال وراءك ! إلا شيء يأذن الله فيه  فيصيبه   . قال كعب الأحبار    : لولا أن الله عز وجل وكل بكم ملائكة يذبون عنكم في مطعمكم ومشربكم وعوراتكم لتخطفكم الجن   . وقال عكرمة    : الآية في الأمراء وحرسهم يحفظونهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم .   [ ص: 301 ] 

 وقيل : الآية في الملكين القاعدين عن اليمين وعن الشمال يكتبان الحسنات والسيئات ، كما قال الله تعالى : ( إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد   ) ( ق - 17 ) . قال  ابن جريج       : معنى يحفظونه أي : يحفظون عليه أعماله من أمر الله ، يعني : الحسنات    والسيئات . وقيل : الهاء في قوله " له " : راجعة إلى رسول الله صلى الله    عليه وسلم . روى جويبر ،  عن الضحاك ،  عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : له معقبات يعني لمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم حراس من الرحمن من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله [ يعني : من شر الجن ] وطوارق الليل والنهار   . 

 وقال عبد الرحمن بن زيد    : نزلت هذه الآيات في عامر بن الطفيل ،  وأربد بن ربيعة  ، وكانت قصتهما على ما روى الكلبي ،  عن أبي صالح ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : أقبل عامر بن الطفيل ،  وأربد بن ربيعة  ، وهما عامريان ، يريدان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهو جالس في المسجد في نفر من أصحابه ، فدخلا المسجد فاستشرف الناس لجمال عامر  وكان أعور ، وكان من [ أجل ] الناس ، فقال رجل : يا رسول الله ، هذا عامر بن الطفيل  قد أقبل نحوك ، فقال : دعه فإن يرد الله به خيرا يهده . 

 فأقبل حتى قام عليه ، فقال : يا محمد  مالي إن أسلمت ؟ 

 قال : " لك ما للمسلمين وعليك ما على المسلمين " . 

 قال : تجعل لي الأمر بعدك . 

 قال : ليس ذلك إلي ، إنما ذلك إلى الله عز وجل ، يجعله حيث يشاء . 

 قال : فتجعلني على الوبر وأنت على المدر ، قال : لا . 

 قال : فماذا تجعل لي ؟ 

 قال : أجعل لك أعنة الخيل تغزو عليها . 

 قال : أوليس ذلك إلي اليوم ؟ قم معي أكلمك . فقام معه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وكان [ عامر    ] أوصى إلى أربد بن ربيعة  إذا رأيتني أكلمه فدر من خلفه فاضربه بالسيف ، فجعل يخاصم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويراجعه فدار أربد  خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليضربه ، فاخترط من سيفه   [ ص: 302 ] شبرا ، ثم حبسه الله تعالى عنه ، فلم يقدر على سله ، وجعل عامر  يومئ إليه ، فالتفت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فرأى أربد  وما صنع بسيفه ، فقال : اللهم اكفنيهما بما شئت . فأرسل الله على أربد  صاعقة في يوم صحو قائظ فأحرقته ، وولى عامر  هاربا وقال : يا محمد  دعوت ربك فقتل أربد  والله لأملأنها عليك خيلا جردا وفتيانا مردا . 

 فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : يمنعك الله تعالى من ذلك ، وأبناء قيلة ، يريد : الأوس  والخزرج    . فنزل عامر  بيت    امرأة سلولية ، فلما أصبح ضم عليه سلاحه وقد تغير لونه ، فجعل يركض في    الصحراء ، ويقول : ابرز يا ملك الموت ، ويقول الشعر ، ويقول : واللات    والعزى لئن أبصرت محمدا  وصاحبه  يعني ملك   الموت لأنفذنهما برمحي ، فأرسل الله إليه ملكا فلطمه بجناحه  فأرداه في   التراب وخرجت على ركبتيه في الوقت غدة عظيمة ، فعاد إلى بيت  السلولية وهو   يقول : غدة كغدة البعير وموت في بيت سلولية . ثم دعا بفرسه  فركبه ثم  أجراه  حتى مات على ظهره فأجاب الله دعاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم ،  فقتل عامر بن الطفيل  بالطعن وأربد  بالصاعقة ، وأنزل الله عز وجل في هذه القصة قوله : ( سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار له معقبات من بين يديه   ) يعني    لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم معقبات يحفظونه من بين يديه ومن خلفه من    أمر الله . [ يعني تلك المعقبات من أمر الله ] . وفيه تقديم وتأخير . 

 وقال لهذين : ( إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم   ) من العافية والنعمة ( حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم   )   [ ص: 303 ] من الحال الجميلة فيعصوا ربهم . 

 ( وإذا أراد الله بقوم سوءا   ) أي : عذابا وهلاكا ( فلا مرد له   ) أي : لا راد له ( وما لهم من دونه من وال   ) أي : ملجإ يلجئون إليه . وقيل : وال يلي أمرهم ويمنع العذاب عنهم .
( هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينشئ السحاب الثقال   ( 12 ) ويسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته ويرسل الصواعق فيصيب بها من يشاء وهم يجادلون في الله وهو شديد المحال   ( 13 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا      ) قيل : خوفا من الصاعقة ، طمعا في نفع المطر . وقيل : الخوف للمسافر ،    يخاف منه الأذى والمشقة ، والطمع للمقيم يرجو منه البركة والمنفعة . 

 وقيل : الخوف من المطر في غير مكانه وإبانه ، والطمع إذا كان في مكانه    وإبانه ، ومن البلدان ما إذا أمطروا قحطوا وإذا لم يمطروا أخصبوا . 

 ( وينشئ السحاب الثقال   ) بالمطر . يقال : أنشأ الله السحابة فنشأت أي : أبداها فبدت ، والسحاب جمع ، واحدتها سحابة قال علي  رضي الله عنه : السحاب غربال الماء   . 

 ( ويسبح الرعد بحمده   ) أكثر المفسرين على أن الرعد اسم ملك يسوق السحاب ، والصوت المسموع منه تسبيحه . 

قال ابن عباس     : من سمع صوت الرعد فقال :   سبحان الذي يسبح الرعد بحمده ، والملائكة من  خيفته وهو على كل شيء قدير ،   فإن أصابته صاعقة فعلي ديته   . 

وعن عبد الله بن الزبير     : أنه كان إذا   سمع صوت الرعد ترك الحديث : وقال : " سبحان من يسبح الرعد  بحمده ،   والملائكة من خيفته ، ويقول : إن هذا الوعيد لأهل الأرض شديد   . 

 وفي بعض الأخبار يقول الله تعالى :   " لو أن عبادي أطاعوني لسقيتهم المطر بالليل ، ولأطلعت عليهم الشمس بالنهار ، ولم أسمعهم صوت الرعد "  [ ص: 304 ] 

 وقال جويبر ،  عن الضحاك ،  عن ابن عباس       : الرعد ملك موكل بالسحاب يصرفه إلى حيث يؤمر ، وأن بحور الماء في نقرة    إبهامه ، وأنه يسبح الله تعالى ، فإذا سبح لا يبقى ملك في السماء إلا  رفع   صوته بالتسبيح فعندها ينزل القطر   . ( والملائكة من خيفته      ) أي : تسبح الملائكة من خيفة الله عز وجل وخشيته . وقيل : أراد بهؤلاء    الملائكة أعوان الرعد ، جعل الله تعالى له أعوانا ، فهم خائفون خاضعون    طائعون . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويرسل الصواعق   ) جمع صاعقة ، وهي : العذاب المهلك ، ينزل من البرق فيحرق من يصيبه ( فيصيب بها من يشاء   ) كما أصاب أربد بن ربيعة    . وقال  محمد بن علي الباقر    : الصاعقة تصيب المسلم وغير المسلم ولا تصيب الذاكر . 

 ( وهم يجادلون   ) يخاصمون ( في الله ) نزلت في شأن أربد بن ربيعة  حيث قال للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : مم ربك أمن در أم من ياقوت أم من ذهب ؟ فنزلت صاعقة من السماء فأحرقته . 

 وسئل الحسن  عن قوله عز وجل : ( ويرسل الصواعق   ) الآية ، قال : كان رجل من طواغيت العرب  بعث إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نفرا يدعونه إلى الله ورسوله . فقال لهم : أخبروني عن رب محمد  هذا    الذي تدعونني إليه مم هو ؟ من ذهب أو فضة أو حديد أو نحاس ؟ فاستعظم   القوم  مقالته فانصرفوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : يا رسول   الله ، ما  رأينا رجلا أكفر قلبا ولا أعتى على الله منه ؟ فقال : ارجعوا   إليه ،  فرجعوا إليه فجعل لا يزيدهم على مثل مقالته الأولى ، وقال : أجيب محمدا  إلى رب لا أراه ولا أعرفه . فانصرفوا وقالوا : يا رسول الله ما زادنا على مقالته الأولى وأخبث . 

 فقال : ارجعوا إليه ، فرجعوا ، فبينما هم عنده ينازعونه ويدعونه ، وهو    يقول هذه المقالة إذ ارتفعت سحابة ، فكانت فوق رءوسهم ، فرعدت وبرقت ، ورمت    بصاعقة ، فاحترق الكافر ، وهم جلوس ، فجاءوا يسعون ليخبروا رسول الله  صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، فاستقبلهم قوم من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،    فقالوا لهم : احترق صاحبكم . فقالوا : من أين علمتم فقالوا : أوحى الله  إلى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ويرسل الصواعق فيصيب بها من يشاء وهم يجادلون في الله   )   .   [ ص: 305 ] 

 ( وهو شديد المحال   ) قال علي  رضي الله عنه : شديد الأخذ . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : شديد الحول . 

 وقال الحسن    : شديد الحقد . 

 وقال مجاهد    : شديد القوة . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : شديد العقوبة . 

 وقيل : شديد المكر . 

 والمحال والمماحلة : المماكرة والمغالبة .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (241)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ 
الاية14 إلى الاية 21


( له  دعوة الحق والذين يدعون من  دونه لا يستجيبون لهم بشيء إلا كباسط كفيه إلى  الماء ليبلغ فاه وما هو  ببالغه وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال   ( 14 ) . 

 ( له دعوة الحق   ) أي : لله دعوة الصدق . 

قال علي  رضي الله عنه : دعوة الحق التوحيد   . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله . 

 وقيل : الدعاء بالإخلاص ، والدعاء الخالص لا يكون إلا لله عز وجل . 

 ( والذين يدعون من دونه   ) أي : يعبدون الأصنام من دون الله تعالى . ( لا يستجيبون لهم بشيء   ) أي : لا يجيبونهم بشيء يريدونه من نفع أو دفع ضر ( إلا كباسط كفيه إلى الماء ليبلغ فاه وما هو ببالغه   )   [ ص:  306 ] أي  : إلا كباسط كفيه ليقبض على الماء [ والقابض على الماء ] لا  يكون في يده  شيء ، ولا يبلغ إلى فيه منه شيء ، كذلك الذي يدعو الأصنام ،  وهي لا تضر ولا  تنفع ، لا يكون بيده شيء . 

 وقيل : معناه كالرجل العطشان الذي يرى الماء من بعيد ، فهو يشير بكفه إلى الماء ، ويدعوه بلسانه ، فلا يأتيه أبدا ، هذا معنى قول مجاهد    . 

 ومثله عن علي ،   وعطاء      : كالعطشان الجالس على شفير البئر ، يمد يده إلى البئر فلا يبلغ قعر   البئر إلى الماء ، ولا يرتفع إليه الماء ، فلا ينفعه بسط الكف إلى الماء   ودعاؤه له ، ولا هو يبلغ فاه ، كذلك الذين يدعون الأصنام لا ينفعهم دعاؤها ،   وهي لا تقدر على شيء . 

 وعن ابن عباس    :  كالعطشان إذا بسط كفيه  في الماء لا ينفعه ذلك ما لم يغرف بهما الماء ، ولا  يبلغ الماء فاه ما دام  باسطا كفيه . وهو مثل ضربه لخيبة الكفار . 

 ( وما دعاء الكافرين ) أصنامهم ( إلا في ضلال ) يضل عنهم إذا احتاجوا إليه   ، كما قال : ( وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون ) ( الأنعام - 24 وغيرها ) . 

 وقال الضحاك ،  عن ابن عباس    : وما دعاء الكافرين ربهم إلا في ضلال لأن أصواتهم محجوبة عن الله تعالى   . 
( ولله يسجد من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها وظلالهم بالغدو والآصال   ( 15 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولله يسجد من في السماوات والأرض طوعا   ) يعني : الملائكة والمؤمنين ( وكرها ) يعني : المنافقين والكافرين الذين أكرهوا على السجود بالسيف . 

 ( وظلالهم   ) يعني : ظلال الساجدين طوعا وكرها تسجد لله عز وجل طوعا . قال مجاهد    : ظل المؤمن يسجد طوعا وهو طائع ، وظل الكافر يسجد طوعا وهو كاره   . 

 ( بالغدو والآصال    ) يعني إذا سجد بالغدو أو  العشي يسجد معه ظله . و " الآصال " : جمع "  الأصل " ، و " الأصل " جمع "  الأصيل " ، وهو ما بين العصر إلى غروب الشمس .    [ ص: 307 ] 

 وقيل : ظلالهم أي : أشخاصهم ، بالغدو والآصال : بالبكر والعشايا . وقيل : سجود الظل تذليله لما أريد له . 
( قل  من رب السماوات والأرض قل الله قل أفاتخذتم من  دونه أولياء لا يملكون  لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير  أم هل تستوي الظلمات  والنور أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق  عليهم قل الله خالق كل  شيء وهو الواحد القهار   ( 16 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( قل من رب السماوات والأرض   ) أي : خالقهما ومدبرهما [ فسيقولون الله ] لأنهم يقرون بأن الله خالقهم وخالق السماوات والأرض ، فإذا أجابوك فقل أنت أيضا يا محمد    : " الله " . وروي أنه لما قال هذا للمشركين عطفوا عليه فقالوا : أجب أنت ، فأمره الله عز وجل فقال : ( قل الله ) . 

 ثم قال الله لهم إلزاما للحجة : ( قل أفاتخذتم من دونه أولياء   ) معناه : إنكم مع إقراركم بأن الله خالق السماوات والأرض اتخذتم من دونه أولياء فعبدتموها من دون الله ، يعني : الأصنام ، وهم ( لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا   ) فكيف يملكون لكم ؟ 

 ثم ضرب لهم مثلا فقال : ( قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير   ) كذلك لا يستوي الكافر والمؤمن ( أم هل تستوي   ) قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وأبو بكر    " يستوي " بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لأنه لا حائل بين الاسم والفعل المؤنث . ( الظلمات والنور   ) أي : كما لا يستوي الظلمات والنور لا يستوي الكفر والإيمان . 

 ( أم جعلوا   ) أي : جعلوا ( شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم   ) أي : اشتبه ما خلقوه بما خلقه الله تعالى فلا يدرون ما خلق الله وما خلق آلهتهم . 

 ( قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار   ) ثم ضرب الله تعالى مثلين للحق والباطل ، فقال عز وجل :
[ ص: 308 ]   ( أنزل من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها فاحتمل   السيل زبدا رابيا ومما يوقدون عليه في النار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد  مثله  كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع  الناس  فيمكث في الأرض كذلك يضرب الله الأمثال   ( 17 ) . 

 ( أنزل ) يعني : الله عز وجل ( من السماء ماء ) يعني : المطر ( فسالت ) من ذلك الماء ( أودية بقدرها   ) أي : في الصغر والكبر ( فاحتمل السيل   ) الذي حدث من ذلك الماء ( زبدا رابيا     ) الزبد : الخبث الذي يظهر على وجه الماء ، وكذلك على وجه القدر ، "   رابيا " أي عاليا مرتفعا فوق الماء ، فالماء الصافي الباقي هو الحق ،   والذاهب الزائل الذي يتعلق بالأشجار وجوانب الأودية هو الباطل . 

 وقيل : قوله " أنزل من السماء ماء " : هذا مثل للقرآن ، والأودية مثل   للقلوب ، يريد : ينزل القرآن فتحمل منه القلوب على قدر اليقين ، والعقل ،   والشك ، والجهل . فهذا أحد المثلين ، والمثل الآخر : قوله عز وجل : ( ومما يوقدون عليه في النار   ) . 

 قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وحفص    ( يوقدون ) بالياء لقوله تعالى : ( ما ينفع الناس     ) ولا مخاطبة هاهنا . وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء " ومما توقدون " أي : ومن  الذي  توقدون عليه في النار . والإيقاد : جعل النار تحت الشيء ليذوب . 

 ( ابتغاء حلية    ) أي : لطلب زينة ، وأراد  الذهب والفضة ; لأن الحلية تطلب منهما ( أو  متاع ) أي : طلب متاع وهو ما  ينتفع به ، وذلك مثل الحديد ، والنحاس ،  والرصاص ، والصفر تذاب فيتخذ منها  الأواني وغيرها مما ينتفع بها ( زبد مثله   ) . 

 ( كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل   ) أي : إذا أذيب فله أيضا زبد مثل زبد الماء ، فالباقي الصافي من هذه الجواهر مثل الحق ، والزبد الذي لا ينتفع به مثل الباطل . 

 ( فأما الزبد   ) الذي علا السيل والفلز ( فيذهب جفاء     ) أي : ضائعا باطلا ، والجفاء ما رمى به الوادي من الزبد ، والقدر إلى   جنباته . يقال : جفا الوادي وأجفأ : إذا ألقى غثاءه ، وأجفأت القدر وجفأت :   إذا غلت وألقت زبدها ، فإذا سكنت لم يبق فيها شيء .   [ ص: 309 ] 

 معناه : إن الباطل وإن علا في وقت فإنه يضمحل . وقيل : " جفاء " أي : متفرقا . يقال : جفأت الريح الغيم إذا فرقته وذهبت به . 

 ( وأما ما ينفع الناس   ) يعني : الماء والفلز من الذهب والفضة والصفر والنحاس ( فيمكث في الأرض   ) أي : يبقى ولا يذهب . 

 ( كذلك يضرب الله الأمثال    ) جعل الله تعالى  هذا مثلا للحق والباطل ، أي : أن الباطل كالزبد يذهب  ويضيع ، والحق كالماء  والفلز يبقى في القلوب . وقيل : هذا تسلية للمؤمنين ،  يعني : أن أمر  المشركين كالزبد يرى في الصورة شيئا وليس له حقيقة ، وأمر  المؤمنين كالماء  المستقر في مكانه له البقاء والثبات . 
( للذين  استجابوا لربهم الحسنى والذين لم يستجيبوا له  لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعا  ومثله معه لافتدوا به أولئك لهم سوء الحساب  ومأواهم جهنم وبئس المهاد   ( 18 ) . ( أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق كمن هو أعمى إنما يتذكر أولو الألباب   ( 19 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( للذين استجابوا لربهم   ) أجابوا لربهم فأطاعوه ( الحسنى ) الجنة ( والذين لم يستجيبوا له لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه لافتدوا به   ) أي : لبذلوا ذلك يوم القيامة افتداء من النار ( أولئك لهم سوء الحساب   ) قال  إبراهيم النخعي      : سوء الحساب : أن يحاسب الرجل بذنبه كله لا يغفر له من شيء ( ومأواهم )   في الآخرة ( جهنم وبئس المهاد ) الفراش ، أي : بئس ما مهد لهم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق   ) فيؤمن به ويعمل بما فيه ( كمن هو أعمى   ) عنه لا يعلمه ولا يعمل به . قيل : نزلت في حمزة ،  وأبي جهل    . وقيل : في عمار ،  وأبي جهل    . 

 فالأول حمزة  أو عمار  والثاني أبو جهل  ، وهو الأعمى . أي : لا يستوي من يبصر الحق ويتبعه ومن لا يبصره ولا يتبعه . 

 ( إنما يتذكر ) يتعظ ( أولو الألباب ) ذوو العقول . 
[ ص: 310 ]   ( الذين يوفون بعهد الله ولا ينقضون الميثاق   ( 20 ) والذين يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويخشون ربهم ويخافون سوء الحساب   ( 21 ) . 

 ( الذين يوفون بعهد الله   ) بما أمرهم الله تعالى به وفرضه عليهم فلا يخالفونه ( ولا ينقضون الميثاق   ) وقيل : أراد العهد الذي أخذه على ذرية آدم  عليه السلام حين أخرجهم من صلبه . 

 ( والذين يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل   ) قيل : أراد به الإيمان بجميع الكتب والرسل ولا يفرقون بينهما . والأكثرون على أنه أراد به صلة الرحم   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  حدثنا ابن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن الزهري  ، عن أبي سلمة  أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  عاد أبا الدرداء  فقال - يعني عبد الرحمن    - : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : فيما يحكي عن ربه عز وجل :   " أنا الله ، وأنا الرحمن ، وهي الرحم ، شققت لها من اسمي اسما ، فمن وصلها وصلته ومن قطعها بتته "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثني حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا  ابن أبي أويس  ، قال : حدثني  سليمان بن بلال ،  عن معاوية بن أبي مزرد  ، عن  سعيد بن يسار  ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :     " خلق الله الخلق فلما فرغ منه قامت الرحم فأخذت بحقوي الرحمن ، فقال :   مه ، قالت : هذا مقام العائذ بك من القطيعة ، قال : ألا ترضين أن أصل من   وصلك وأقطع من قطعك ؟ قالت : بلى يا رب ، قال : فذلك لك " ، ثم   [ ص: 311 ] قال  أبو هريرة    : اقرءوا إن شئتم ( فهل عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم   )   ( محمد - 22 ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أنبأنا أبو جعفر  الرياني ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا مسلم بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا كثير بن عبد الله اليشكري  ، حدثنا الحسن بن عبد الرحمن بن عوف ،  عن أبيه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ثلاثة   تحت العرش يوم القيامة : القرآن يحاج العباد ، له ظهر وبطن ، والأمانة ،   والرحم تنادي ألا من وصلني وصله الله ومن قطعني قطعه الله "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح  ، حدثني الليث بن سعد  ، حدثني عقيل ،  عن ابن شهاب ،  أخبرني أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " من أحب أن يبسط له في رزقه وينسأ له في أثره فليصل رحمه "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي  ، حدثنا علي بن الجعد  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن عيينة بن عبد الرحمن  قال : سمعت أبي يحدث عن أبي بكر ،  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " ما من ذنب أحرى أن يعجل الله لصاحبه العقوبة في الدنيا مع ما يدخر له في الآخرة من البغي وقطيعة الرحم "   .   [ ص: 312 ] 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن منصور الزيادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، حدثنا معمر  ، عن الزهري  ، عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم  ، عن أبيه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   " لا يدخل الجنة قاطع "   . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق الصيدلاني  ، أخبرنا أبو نصر أحمد بن محمد بن نصر  ، حدثنا  أبو نعيم الفضل بن دكين  ، حدثنا عمرو بن عثمان  قال سمعت  موسى بن طلحة  يذكر عن  أبي أيوب الأنصاري  رضي   الله عنه ، أن أعرابيا عرض لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسير له  فقال  : أخبرني بما يقربني من الجنة ويباعدني من النار ، قال صلى الله عليه  وسلم  : " تعبد الله لا تشرك به شيئا ، وتقيم الصلاة ، وتؤتي الزكاة ،  وتصل  الرحم "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  حدثنا أبو يعلى ،  وأبو نعيم ،  قالا : حدثنا قطر  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ليس الواصل بالمكافئ ولكن الواصل الذي إذا قطعت رحمه وصلها "   [ رواه  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  عن محمد بن كثير ،  عن سفيان  عن قطر  وقال : إذا قطعت رحمه وصلها   ] . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويخشون ربهم ويخافون سوء الحساب   ) . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (242)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ 
الاية22 إلى الاية 31

( والذين صبروا ابتغاء وجه ربهم وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة أولئك لهم عقبى الدار   ( 22 ) . 

 ( والذين صبروا   ) على طاعة الله ، وقال ابن عباس    : على أمر الله عز وجل . وقال عطاء    : على المصائب والنوائب . وقيل : عن الشهوات . وقيل : عن المعاصي . 

 ( ابتغاء وجه ربهم   ) طلب تعظيمه أن يخالفوه .   [ ص: 313 ] 

 ( وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية   ) يعني يؤدون الزكاة . 

 ( ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة   ) روي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : يدفعون بالصالح من العمل السيئ من العمل ، وهو معنى قوله : ( إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات   ) ( هود - 114 ) . وجاء في الحديث أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا عملت سيئة فاعمل بجنبها حسنة تمحها ، السر بالسر والعلانية بالعلانية "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أنبأنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن ابن لهيعة  ، حدثني يزيد بن أبي حبيب  ، حدثنا أبو الخير  ، أنه سمع عقبة بن عامر  رضي الله عنه يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " إن مثل الذي يعمل السيئات ثم يعمل الحسنات كمثل رجل كانت عليه درع  ضيقة  قد خنقته ، ثم عمل حسنة ، فانفكت عنه حلقة ، ثم عمل أخرى فانفكت أخرى  ،  حتى يخرج إلى الأرض "   . 

 وقال ابن كيسان    : معنى الآية : يدفعون الذنب بالتوبة . 

 وقيل : لا يكافئون الشر بالشر ، ولكن يدفعون الشر بالخير . 

 وقال القتيبي    : معناه : إذا سفه عليهم حلموا ، فالسفه : السيئة ، والحلم : الحسنة . 

 وقال قتادة    : ردوا عليهم معروفا ، نظيره قوله تعالى : ( وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   ) ( الفرقان - 63 ) . 

 وقال الحسن    : إذا حرموا أعطوا ، وإذا ظلموا عفوا ، وإذا قطعوا وصلوا . 

 قال  عبد الله بن المبارك    : هذه ثمان خلال مشيرة إلى ثمانية أبواب الجنة . 

 ( أولئك لهم عقبى الدار   ) يعني الجنة ، أي : عاقبتهم دار الثواب . ثم بين ذلك فقال : ( جنات عدن ) . 
( جنات عدن يدخلونها ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب   ( 23 ) . 

 ( جنات عدن ) بساتين إقامة ( يدخلونها ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم والملائكة يدخلون عليهم من كل باب   )   [ ص: 314 ] قيل : من أبواب الجنة . وقيل : من أبواب القصور . ( سلام عليكم بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار   ( 24 ) والذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك لهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار   ( 25 ) . 

 ( سلام عليكم ) أي : يقولون سلام عليكم . 

 وقيل : يقولون : سلمكم الله من الآفات التي كنتم تخافون منها . 

 قال مقاتل    : يدخلون عليهم في مقدار يوم وليلة من أيام الدنيا ثلاث كرات ، معهم الهدايا والتحف من الله عز وجل ، يقولون سلام عليكم ( بما صبرتم فنعم عقبى الدار   ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن بقية بن الوليد  ، حدثني أرطاة بن المنذر ،  قال : سمعت رجلا من مشيخة الجند يقال له أبو الحجاج  يقول : جلست إلى أبي أمامة  فقال   : إن المؤمن ليكون متكئا على أريكته إذا أدخل الجنة ، وعنده سماطان من  خدم  ، وعند طرف السماطين باب مبوب . فيقبل ملك من ملائكة الله يستأذن ،  فيقوم  أقصى الخدم إلى الباب ، فإذا هو بالملك يستأذن ، فيقول للذي يليه :  ملك  يستأذن ويقول الذي يليه للذي يليه : ملك يستأذن كذلك حتى يبلغ المؤمن ،   فيقول : ائذنوا له ، [ فيقول أقربهم إلى المؤمن ] : ائذنوا له ، [ ويقول   الذي يليه للذي يليه : ائذنوا له ] كذلك حتى يبلغ أقصاهم الذي عند الباب ،   فيفتح له فيدخل ، فيسلم ثم ينصرف   . 

 ( والذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه   ) هذا في الكفار . ( ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل   ) أي : يؤمنون ببعض الأنبياء ويكفرون ببعض . وقيل : يقطعون الرحم .   [ ص: 315 ]   ( ويفسدون في الأرض   ) أي : يعملون بالمعاصي ( أولئك لهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار   ) يعني : النار ، وقيل : سوء المنقلب لأن منقلب الناس دورهم . 
( الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر وفرحوا بالحياة الدنيا وما الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا متاع   ( 26 ) ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه قل إن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي إليه من أناب   ( 27 ) الذين آمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب   ( 28 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر   ) أي : يوسع على من يشاء ويضيق على من يشاء . 

 ( وفرحوا بالحياة الدنيا   ) يعني : مشركي مكة  أشروا وبطروا ، والفرح : لذة في القلب بنيل المشتهى ، وفيه دليل على أن الفرح بالدنيا حرام . 

 ( وما الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا متاع   ) أي : قليل ذاهب . قال الكلبي    : كمثل السكرجة ، والقصعة ، والقدح ، والقدر ينتفع بها [ ثم تذهب ] . 

 ( ويقول الذين كفروا ) من أهل مكة    ( لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه قل إن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي إليه من أناب   ) [ أي : يهدي إليه من يشاء بالإنابة . وقيل : يرشد إلى دينه من يرجع إليه بقلبه ] . 

 ( الذين آمنوا ) في محل النصب ، بدل من قوله : " من أناب " ( وتطمئن ) تسكن ( قلوبهم بذكر الله   ) قال مقاتل    : بالقرآن ، والسكون يكون باليقين ، والاضطراب يكون بالشك ( ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب   ) تسكن قلوب المؤمنين ويستقر فيها اليقين . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هذا في الحلف ، يقول : إذا حلف المسلم بالله على شيء تسكن قلوب المؤمنين إليه . 

 فإن قيل : أليس قد قال الله تعالى : ( إنما المؤمنون الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم   ) ( الأنفال - 2 ) فكيف تكون الطمأنينة والوجل في حالة واحدة ؟   [ ص: 316 ] 

 قيل : الوجل عند ذكر الوعيد والعقاب ، والطمأنينة عند ذكر الوعد والثواب ،   فالقلوب توجل إذا ذكرت عدل الله وشدة حسابه ، وتطمئن إذا ذكرت فضل الله   وثوابه وكرمه . 
( الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات طوبى لهم وحسن مآب   ( 29 ) . 

 ( الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات   ) ابتداء ( طوبى لهم   ) خبره . 

 واختلفوا في تفسير ( طوبى ) . 

 روي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : فرح لهم وقرة عين . 

 وقال عكرمة    : نعم مالهم . 

 وقال قتادة    : حسنى لهم . 

 وقال معمر  عن قتادة    : هذه كلمة عربية ، يقول الرجل للرجل : طوبى لك ، أي : أصبت خيرا . 

 وقال إبراهيم    : خير لهم وكرامة . 

 وقال الفراء    : [ أصله من الطيب ، والواو فيه لضمة الطاء ، وفيه لغتان ، تقول العرب    : طوباك وطوبى لك أي : لهم الطيب ] . 

 ( وحسن مآب   ) أي : حسن المنقلب . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس    : طوبى اسم الجنة بالحبشية . 

 قال الربيع    : هو البستان بلغة الهند . 

 وروي عن أبي أمامة ،   وأبي هريرة ،   وأبي الدرداء  قالوا : [ طوبى شجرة في الجنة تظل الجنان كلها . وقال  عبيد بن عمير      ] : هي شجرة في جنة عدن أصلها في دار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وفي كل   دار وغرفة غصن منها لم يخلق الله لونا ولا زهرة إلا وفيها منها إلا  السواد ،  ولم يخلق الله تعالى فاكهة ولا ثمرة إلا وفيها منها ، تنبع من  أصلها عينان  : الكافور ، والسلسبيل . 

 قال مقاتل    : كل ورقة منها تظل أمة ، عليها ملك يسبح الله عز وجل بأنواع التسبيح .   [ ص: 317 ] 

 وروي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه أن رجلا سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما طوبى ؟ قال : " شجرة في الجنة مسيرة مائة سنة ، ثياب أهل الجنة تخرج من أكمامها "   . 

 وعن معاوية بن قرة ،  عن أبيه يرفعه :   " طوبى شجرة غرسها الله تعالى بيده ، ونفخ فيها من روحه ، تنبت الحلي والحلل ، وإن أغصانها لترى من وراء سور الجنة "   . 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد ،  عن زياد  مولى بني مخزوم  ، أنه سمع  أبا هريرة  رضي الله عنه يقول : إن في الجنة لشجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة سنة لا يقطعها اقرءوا إن شئتم : ( وظل ممدود   ) ( الواقعة - 30 ) فبلغ ذلك كعبا  فقال : صدق والذي أنزل التوراة على موسى  عليه السلام والقرآن على محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، لو أن رجلا ركب حقة أو جذعة ثم دار بأصل تلك الشجرة ما   بلغها حتى يسقط هرما ، إن الله تعالى غرسها بيده ونفخ فيها من روحه ، وإن   أفنانها لمن وراء سور الجنة ، ما في الجنة نهر إلا وهو يخرج من أصل تلك   الشجرة   . 

 وبهذا الإسناد عن  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن معمر ،  عن الأشعث بن عبد الله ،  عن  شهر بن حوشب ،  عن  أبي هريرة  قال   : في الجنة شجرة يقال لها طوبى ، يقول الله عز وجل لها : تفتقي لعبدي عما   شئت ، فتنفتق له عن فرس بسرجه ولجامه وهيئته كما شاء ، يفتق له عن  الراحلة  برحلها وزمامها   [ ص: 318 ] وهيئتها كما شاء وعن الثياب   . 
( كذلك  أرسلناك في أمة قد خلت من قبلها أمم لتتلو  عليهم الذي أوحينا إليك وهم  يكفرون بالرحمن قل هو ربي لا إله إلا هو عليه  توكلت وإليه متاب   ( 30 ) . 

قوله عز وجل ( كذلك أرسلناك في أمة   ) كما أرسلنا الأنبياء إلى الأمم أرسلناك إلى هذه الأمة ( قد خلت ) مضت ( من قبلها أمم لتتلو   ) لتقرأ ( عليهم الذي أوحينا إليك وهم يكفرون بالرحمن   ) . 

 قال قتادة ،  ومقاتل ،   وابن جريج    : الآية مدنية نزلت في صلح الحديبية ، وذلك أن  سهيل بن عمرو  لما جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واتفقوا على أن يكتبوا كتاب الصلح فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لعلي  رضي الله عنه : اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . قالوا : لا نعرف الرحمن إلا صاحب اليمامة    - يعنون مسيلمة الكذاب    - اكتب كما كنت تكتب : " باسمك اللهم " ، فهذا معنى قوله : ( وهم يكفرون بالرحمن   ) . 

 والمعروف أن الآية مكية ، وسبب نزولها : أن أبا جهل  سمع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو في الحجر يدعو يا الله ، يا رحمن ، فرجع إلى المشركين فقال : إن محمدا  يدعو إلهين; يدعو الله ، ويدعو إلها آخر يسمى الرحمن ، ولا نعرف الرحمن إلا رحمان اليمامة  فنزلت هذه الآية ، ونزل قوله تعالى : ( قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى   ) ( الإسراء - 110 ) . 

 وروى الضحاك ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أنها نزلت في كفار قريش  حين قال لهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : اسجدوا للرحمن ، قالوا : وما الرحمن ؟ قال الله تعالى : ( قل ) لهم يامحمد  إن الرحمن الذي أنكرتم معرفته ( هو ربي لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت   ) اعتمدت ( وإليه متاب   ) أي : توبتي ومرجعي .   [ ص: 319 ] 
( ولو  أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال أو قطعت به الأرض أو  كلم به الموتى بل لله الأمر  جميعا أفلم ييأس الذين آمنوا أن لو يشاء الله  لهدى الناس جميعا ولا يزال  الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة أو تحل  قريبا من دارهم حتى يأتي وعد  الله إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد   ( 31 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولو أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال   ) الآية . نزلت في نفر من مشركي مكة;  منهم أبو جهل بن هشام ،  وعبد الله بن أبي أمية;  جلسوا خلف الكعبة  وأرسلوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فأتاهم ، فقال له عبد الله بن أبي أمية    : إن سرك أن نتبعك فسير جبال مكة  بالقرآن   فأذهبها عنا حتى تنفسح ، فإنها أرض ضيقة لمزارعنا ، واجعل لنا فيها عيونا   وأنهارا لنغرس فيها الأشجار ونزرع ، ونتخذ البساتين ، فلست كما زعمت  بأهون  على ربك من داود  عليه السلام حيث سخر له الجبال تسبح معه ، أو سخر لنا الريح فنركبها إلى الشام  لميرتنا وحوائجنا ونرجع في يومنا ، فقد سخرت الريح لسليمان  كما زعمت ، ولست بأهون على ربك من سليمان  ، وأحي لنا جدك قصيا أو من شئت من آبائنا وموتانا لنسأله عن أمرك أحق ما تقول أم باطل ؟ فإن عيسى  كان يحيي الموتى ، ولست بأهون على الله منه فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( ولو أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال   ) فأذهبت عن وجه الأرض ( أو قطعت به الأرض   ) أي : شققت فجعلت أنهارا وعيونا ( أو كلم به الموتى   ) واختلفوا في جواب " لو " : 

 فقال قوم : جوابه محذوف ، اكتفى بمعرفة السامعين مراده ، وتقديره : لكان هذا القرآن ، كقول الشاعر : 
**فأقسم لو شيء أتانا رسوله سواك ولكن لم نجد لك مدفعا* *

 أراد : لرددناه ، وهذا معنى قول قتادة  قال : لو فعل هذا بقرآن قبل قرآنكم لفعل بقرآنكم . 

 وقال آخرون : جواب لو مقدم . وتقدير الكلام : وهم يكفرون بالرحمن " ولو أن   قرآنا سيرت به الجبال " كأنه قال : لو سيرت به الجبال " أو قطعت به الأرض   أو كلم به الموتى " لكفروا   [ ص: 320 ] بالرحمن ولم يؤمنوا ، لما سبق من علمنا فيهم ، كما قال : ( ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا ما كانوا ليؤمنوا   ) ( الأنعام - 111 ) ثم قال : 

 ( بل لله الأمر جميعا   ) أي : في هذه الأشياء إن شاء فعل وإن شاء لم يفعل . 

 ( أفلم ييئس الذين آمنوا   ) قال أكثر المفسرين : معناه أفلم يعلم . قال الكلبي    : هي لغة النخع    . 

 وقيل : لغة هوازن  ، يدل عليه قراءة ابن عباس    : " أفلم يتبين الذين آمنوا " . 

 وأنكر الفراء  أن يكون ذلك بمعنى العلم ، وزعم أنه لم يسمع أحدا من العرب  يقول : يئست ، بمعنى : علمت ، ولكن معنى العلم فيه مضمر . 

 وذلك أن أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما سمعوا هذا من المشركين طمعوا في أن يفعل الله ما سألوا فيؤمنوا فنزل : ( أفلم ييئس الذين آمنوا     ) يعني : الصحابة رضي الله عنهم أجمعين من إيمان هؤلاء ، أي لم ييئسوا   علما ، وكل من علم شيئا يئس من خلافه ، يقول : ألم ييئسهم العلم : ( أن لو يشاء الله لهدى الناس جميعا   ) . 

 ( ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا    )  من كفرهم وأعمالهم الخبيثة ( قارعة ) أي : نازلة وداهية تقرعهم من  أنواع  البلاء ، أحيانا بالجدب ، وأحيانا بالسلب ، وأحيانا بالقتل والأسر . 

وقال ابن عباس    : أراد بالقارعة : السرايا التي كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يبعثهم إليهم   . 

 ( أو تحل ) يعني السرية والقارعة ( قريبا من دارهم   ) وقيل : أو تحل : أي تنزل أنت يا محمد  بنفسك قريبا من ديارهم ( حتى يأتي وعد الله     ) قيل : يوم القيامة . وقيل : الفتح والنصر وظهور رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم ودينه . ( إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد ) وكان الكفار يسألون هذه   الأشياء على سبيل الاستهزاء فأنزل الله تسلية لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : (   ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك   )*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (243)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ 
الاية32 إلى الاية 43

   ( ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فأمليت للذين كفروا ثم أخذتهم فكيف كان عقاب   ( 32 ) أفمن   هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت وجعلوا لله شركاء قل سموهم أم تنبئونه بما  لا  يعلم في الأرض أم بظاهر من القول بل زين للذين كفروا مكرهم وصدوا عن   السبيل ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد   ( 33 ) . 

 ( ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك   ) كما استهزءوا بك ( فأمليت للذين كفروا     ) أمهلتهم ، وأطلت لهم المدة ، ومنه " الملوان " ، وهما : الليل والنهار  (  ثم أخذتهم ) عاقبتهم في الدنيا بالقتل وفي الآخرة بالنار ( فكيف كان  عقاب )  أي : عقابي لهم . 

 ( أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت   ) أي : حافظها ، ورازقها ، وعالم بها ، ومجازيها بما عملت . وجوابه محذوف ، تقديره : كمن ليس بقائم بل عاجز عن نفسه . 

 ( وجعلوا لله شركاء قل سموهم   ) بينوا أسماءهم . 

 وقيل : صفوهم ثم انظروا : هل هي أهل لأن تعبد ؟ 

 ( أم تنبئونه   ) أي : تخبرون الله تعالى : ( بما لا يعلم في الأرض     ) فإنه لا يعلم لنفسه شريكا ولا في الأرض إلها غيره ( أم بظاهر ) يعني :   أم تتعلقون بظاهر ( من القول ) مسموع ، وهو في الحقيقة باطل لا أصل له . 

 وقيل : بباطل من القول : قال الشاعر : 
**وعيرني الواشون أني أحبها وتلك شكاة ظاهر عنك عارها* *

 أي : زائل . 

 ( بل زين للذين كفروا مكرهم   ) كيدهم . وقال مجاهد    : شركهم وكذبهم على الله . 

 ( وصدوا عن السبيل   ) أي : صرفوا عن الدين .   [ ص: 322 ] 

 قرأ أهل الكوفة ،  ويعقوب    ( وصدوا ) وفي حم المؤمن ( وصد ) بضم الصاد فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بالفتح لقوله تعالى : ( إن الذين كفروا ويصدون عن سبيل الله   ) ( الحج - 25 ) ، وقوله ( الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ) ( النحل - 88 وغيرها ) . 

 ( ومن يضلل الله ) بخذلانه إياه ( فما له من هاد ) . 
( لهم عذاب في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أشق وما لهم من الله من واق   ( 34 ) . ( مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون تجري من تحتها الأنهار أكلها دائم وظلها تلك عقبى الذين اتقوا وعقبى الكافرين النار   ( 35 ) والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يفرحون بما أنزل إليك ومن الأحزاب من ينكر بعضه قل إنما أمرت أن أعبد الله ولا أشرك به إليه أدعو وإليه مآب   ( 36 ) . 

 ( لهم عذاب في الحياة الدنيا   ) بالقتل والأسر ( ولعذاب الآخرة أشق   ) أشد ( وما لهم من الله من واق   ) مانع يمنعهم من العذاب . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون   ) أي : صفة الجنة ، كقوله تعالى : ( ولله المثل الأعلى   ) ( النحل - 60 ) أي : الصفة العليا ( تجري من تحتها الأنهار   ) أي : صفة الجنة التي وعد المتقون أن الأنهار تجري من تحتها . 

 وقيل : " مثل " صلة مجازها " الجنة التي وعد المتقون تجري من تحتها الأنهار " . 

 ( أكلها دائم   ) أي : لا ينقطع ثمرها ونعيمها ( وظلها ) أي : ظلها ظليل ، لا يزول ، وهو رد على الجهمية  حيث قالوا إن نعيم الجنة يفنى . 

 ( تلك عقبى   ) أي : عاقبة ( الذين اتقوا ) يعني : الجنة ( وعقبى الكافرين النار   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( والذين آتيناهم الكتاب ) يعني : القرآن ، وهم أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 323 ]   ( يفرحون بما أنزل إليك   ) من القرآن ( ومن الأحزاب   ) يعني : الكفار الذين تحزبوا على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهم اليهود ،  والنصارى ( من ينكر بعضه   ) هذا قول مجاهد ،  وقتادة    . 

 وقال الآخرون : كان ذكر الرحمن قليلا في القرآن في الابتداء فلما أسلم  عبد الله بن سلام ،  وأصحابه ساءهم قلة ذكره في القرآن مع كثرة ذكره في التوراة ، فلما كرر الله ذكره في القرآن فرحوا به فأنزل الله سبحانه وتعالى : ( والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يفرحون بما أنزل إليك ومن الأحزاب من ينكر بعضه   ) يعني : مشركي مكة  حين كتب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في كتاب الصلح : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، قالوا : ما نعرف الرحمن إلا رحمان اليمامة  ، يعنون مسيلمة الكذاب  ، فأنزل الله عز وجل ( وهم بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون   ) ( الأنبياء - 36 ( وهم يكفرون بالرحمن   ) ( الرعد - 30 ) . وإنما قال : " بعضه " لأنهم كانوا لا ينكرون ذكر الله وينكرون ذكر الرحمن . 

 ( قل ) يا محمد    ( إنما أمرت أن أعبد الله ولا أشرك به إليه أدعو وإليه مآب   ) أي : مرجعي . 
( وكذلك أنزلناه حكما عربيا ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعدما جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي ولا واق   ( 37 ) ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجا وذرية وما كان لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله لكل أجل كتاب   ( 38 ) . 

 ( وكذلك أنزلناه حكما عربيا   ) يقول : كما أنزلنا إليك الكتاب يا محمد ، فأنكره الأحزاب ، كذلك أنزلنا الحكم والدين عربيا . نسب إلى العرب  لأنه نزل بلغتهم فكذب به الأحزاب . وقيل : نظم الآية : كما أنزلت الكتب على الرسل بلغاتهم ، فكذلك أنزلنا عليك الكتاب حكما عربيا . 

 ( ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم ) في الملة . وقيل : في القبلة ( بعدما جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي ولا واق   ) يعني : من ناصر ولا حافظ . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك   ) روي أن اليهود  ، - وقيل : إن المشركين - قالوا :   [ ص: 324 ] إن هذا الرجل ليست له همة إلا في النساء فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجا وذرية   ) وما جعلناهم ملائكة لا يأكلون ولا يشربون ولا ينكحون . 

 ( وما كان لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله   ) هذا جواب عبد الله بن أبي أمية    . ثم قال : 

 ( لكل أجل كتاب   ) يقول : لكل أمر قضاه الله كتاب قد كتبه فيه ووقت يقع فيه . 

 وقيل : لكل آجل أجله الله كتاب أثبت فيه . وقيل : فيه تقديم وتأخير ،   تقديره : أي لكل كتاب أجل ومدة ، أي : الكتب المنزلة لكل واحد منها وقت   ينزل فيه . 
( يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب   ( 39 ) . 

 ( يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت   ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وأبو عمرو ،  وعاصم ،  ويعقوب    " ويثبت " بالتخفيف وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد . واختلفوا في معنى الآية : 

 فقال سعيد بن جبير ،  وقتادة    : يمحو الله ما يشاء من الشرائع ، والفرائض فينسخه ويبدله ، ويثبت ما يشاء منها فلا ينسخه . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت إلا الرزق والأجل والسعادة والشقاوة . 

 وروينا عن حذيفة بن أسيد ،  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " يدخل الملك على النطفة بعدما تستقر في الرحم بأربعين ، أو خمس وأربعين   ليلة ، فيقول : يا رب أشقي أم سعيد ؟ فيكتبان ، فيقول : أي رب ، أذكر أم   أنثى ؟ فيكتبان ، ويكتب عمله وأثره ، وأجله ، ورزقه ، ثم تطوى الصحف فلا   يزاد فيها ، ولا ينقص "   . 

 وعن عمر ،   وابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنهما - أنهما قالا يمحو السعادة ، والشقاوة أيضا ، ويمحو الرزق والأجل ويثبت ما يشاء . 

وروي عن عمر  رضي  الله عنه أنه كان يطوف  بالبيت وهو يبكي ويقول : اللهم إن كنت كتبتني في  أهل السعادة فأثبتني فيها  ، وإن كنت كتبت علي الشقاوة فامحني ، وأثبتني في  أهل السعادة والمغفرة ،  فإنك تمحو ما تشاء وتثبت وعندك أم الكتاب   . ومثله  عن ابن مسعود    .   [ ص: 325 ] 

 وفي بعض الآثار : أن الرجل يكون قد بقي من عمره ثلاثون سنة فيقطع رحمه   فترد إلى ثلاثة أيام ، والرجل يكون قد بقي من عمره ثلاثة أيام فيصل رحمه   فيمد إلى ثلاثين سنة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح  ، حدثني الليث بن سعد  ، حدثني زيادة بن محمد الأنصاري  ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، عن فضالة بن عبيد ،  عن  أبي الدرداء  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :     " ينزل الله عز وجل في آخر ثلاث ساعات يبقين من الليل ، فينظر في الساعة   الأولى منهن في أم الكتاب الذي لا ينظر فيه أحد غيره فيمحو ما يشاء ويثبت  "    . 

 وقيل : معنى الآية : إن الحفظة يكتبون جميع أعمال بني آدم وأقوالهم ،   فيمحو الله من ديوان الحفظة ما ليس فيه ثواب ولا عقاب ، مثل قوله : أكلت ،   شربت ، دخلت ، خرجت ، ونحوها من كلام هو صادق فيه ، ويثبت ما فيه ثواب   وعقاب ، هذا قول الضحاك  والكلبي    . 

 وقال الكلبي    : يكتب القول كله ، حتى إذا كان يوم الخميس طرح منه كل شيء ليس فيه ثواب ولا عقاب . 

 وقال عطية ،  عن ابن عباس      : هو الرجل يعمل بطاعة الله عز وجل ثم يعود لمعصية الله فيموت على ضلالة   فهو الذي يمحو ، والذي يثبت : الرجل يعمل بطاعة الله ، فيموت وهو في طاعة   الله عز وجل فهو الذي يثبت   . 

وقال الحسن    : ( يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت ) أي من جاء أجله يذهب به ، ويثبت من لم يجئ أجله إلى أجله   . 

وعن سعيد بن جبير  قال : ( يمحو الله ما يشاء ) من ذنوب العباد فيغفرها ويثبت ما يشاء فلا يغفرها   . 

 وقال عكرمة    : ( يمحو الله ما يشاء ) من الذنوب بالتوبة ، ويثبت بدل الذنوب حسنات ، كما قال الله تعالى : ( فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات   ) ( الفرقان - 70 ) . وقال السدي : ( يمحو الله ما يشاء ) يعني القمر ( ويثبت ) يعني الشمس ، بيانه قوله تعالى : ( فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة   ) ( الإسراء - 12 ) . 

 وقال الربيع    : هذا في الأرواح يقبضها الله عند النوم ، فمن أراد موته محاه فأمسكه   [ ص: 326 ] ومن أراد بقاءه أثبته ورده إلى صاحبه ، بيانه قوله عز وجل : ( الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها   ) الآية ( الزمر - 42 ) . ( وعنده أم الكتاب   ) أي : أصل الكتاب ، وهو اللوح المحفوظ الذي لا يبدل ولا يغير . 

 وقال عكرمة ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : هما كتابان : كتاب سوى أم الكتاب ، يمحو منه ما يشاء ويثبت ، وأم الكتاب الذي لا يغير منه شيء . 

 وعن عطاء ،  عن ابن عباس  قال   : إن لله تعالى لوحا محفوظا مسيرة خمسمائة عام ، من درة بيضاء لها دفتان   من ياقوت ، لله في كل يوم ثلاثمائة وستون لحظة ( يمحو الله ما يشاء ويثبت   وعنده أم الكتاب ) وسأل ابن عباس  كعبا  عن أم الكتاب ؟ فقال : علم الله ، ما هو خالق ، وما خلقه عاملون   .
( وإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإنما عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب   ( 40 ) أولم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها والله يحكم لا معقب لحكمه وهو سريع الحساب   ( 41 ) . 

 ( وإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم   ) من العذاب قبل وفاتك ( أو نتوفينك ) قبل ذلك ( فإنما عليك البلاغ ) ليس عليك إلا ذلك ( وعلينا الحساب   ) الجزاء يوم القيامة . 

 قوله تعالى ( أولم يروا ) يعني : أهل مكة  ، الذين يسألون محمدا  صلى   الله عليه وسلم الآيات ( أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها ) أكثر   المفسرين على أن المراد منه فتح ديار الشرك ، فإن ما زاد في ديار الإسلام   فقد نقص من ديار الشرك ، يقول : ( أولم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها   ) فنفتحها لمحمد  أرضا بعد أرض حوالي أرضهم ، أفلا يعتبرون ؟ هذا قول ابن عباس ،  وقتادة ،  وجماعة .   [ ص: 327 ] 

 وقال قوم : هو خراب الأرض ، معناه : أو لم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض فنخربها ، ونهلك أهلها ، أفلا يخافون أن نفعل بهم ذلك ؟ 

 وقال مجاهد    : هو خراب الأرض وقبض أهلها . 

 وعن عكرمة  قال : قبض الناس . وعن الشعبي  مثله . 

 وقال عطاء ،  وجماعة : نقصانها موت العلماء ، وذهاب الفقهاء . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  إسماعيل بن أبي أويس  حدثني مالك  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :     " إن الله لا يقبض العلم انتزاعا ينتزعه من العباد ولكن يقبض العلم بقبض   العلماء ، حتى إذا لم يبق عالما اتخذ الناس رؤساء جهالا فسئلوا فأفتوا  بغير  علم فضلوا وأضلوا   " . 

 وقال الحسن    : قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : موت العالم ثلمة في الإسلام لا يسدها شيء ما اختلف الليل والنهار   . 

وقال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : عليكم بالعلم قبل أن يقبض وقبضه ذهاب أهله   . 

وقال علي  رضي الله عنه : إنما مثل الفقهاء كمثل الأكف إذا قطعت كف لم تعد   . 

وقال سليمان    : لا يزال الناس بخير ما بقي الأول حتى يتعلم الآخر ، فإذا هلك الأول قبل أن يتعلم الآخر هلك الناس   . 

وقيل  لسعيد بن جبير    : ما علامة هلاك الناس ؟ قال : هلاك علمائهم   .   [ ص: 328 ] 

 ( والله يحكم لا معقب لحكمه   ) لا راد لقضائه ، ولا ناقض لحكمه ( وهو سريع الحساب   ) . 
( وقد مكر الذين من قبلهم فلله المكر جميعا يعلم ما تكسب كل نفس وسيعلم الكفار لمن عقبى الدار   ( 42 ) . ( ويقول الذين كفروا لست مرسلا قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم ومن عنده علم الكتاب   ( 43 ) . 

 ( وقد مكر الذين من قبلهم   ) يعني : من قبل مشركي مكة  ، والمكر : إيصال المكروه إلى الإنسان من حيث لا يشعر . 

 ( فلله المكر جميعا    ) أي : عند الله جزاء  مكرهم وقيل : إن الله خالق مكرهم جميعا ، بيده  الخير والشر ، وإليه النفع  والضر ، فلا يضر مكر أحد أحدا إلا بإذنه . 

 ( يعلم ما تكسب كل نفس وسيعلم الكفار   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  وأبو عمرو    " الكافر " على التوحيد ، وقرأ الآخرون : ( الكفار ) على الجمع . ( لمن عقبى الدار   ) أي : عاقبة الدار الآخرة حين يدخلون النار ، ويدخل المؤمنون الجنة . 

 ( ويقول الذين كفروا لست مرسلا قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم   ) إني رسوله إليكم ( ومن عنده علم الكتاب   ) يريد : مؤمني أهل الكتاب يشهدون أيضا على ذلك . 

 قال قتادة    : هو  عبد الله بن سلام    . 

 وأنكر الشعبي  هذا وقال : السورة مكية  وعبد الله بن سلام  أسلم بالمدينة    . 

 وقال أبو بشر    : قلت  لسعيد بن جبير    ( ومن عنده علم الكتاب   ) أهو عبد الله بن سلام ؟  فقال : وكيف يكون  عبد الله بن سلام  وهذه السورة مكية ؟ 

 وقال الحسن ،  ومجاهد    : ( ومن عنده علم الكتاب   ) هو الله عز وجل يدل عليه : قراءة  عبد الله بن عباس    ( ومن عنده ) بكسر الميم والدال ، أي : من عند الله عز وجل ، وقرأ الحسن ،   [ ص: 329 ]  وسعيد بن جبير    : ( ومن عنده ) بكسر الميم والدال ( علم الكتاب   ) على الفعل المجهول دليل هذه القراءة قوله تعالى : ( وعلمناه من لدنا علما   ) ( الكهف - 65 ) وقوله : ( الرحمن علم القرآن   ) ( الرحمن - 1 ، 2 ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (244)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
 الاية1 إلى الاية 10

[ سُورَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ] 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ [ وَهِيَ إِحْدَى وَخَمْسُونَ ] آيَةً إِلَّا آيَتَيْنِ مِنْ   قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُوا نِعْمَةَ   اللَّهِ كُفْرًا " إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : " فَإِنَّ مَصِيرَكُمْ إِلَى النَّارِ "   بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( الر كِتَابٌ   أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ لِتُخْرِجَ النَّاسَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى   النُّورِ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ   ( 1 ) . 

 ( الر كِتَابٌ ) أَيْ : هَذَا كِتَابٌ ( أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ ) يَا مُحَمَّدُ  يَعْنِي : الْقُرْآنَ ( لِتُخْرِجَ النَّاسَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ   ) أَيْ : لِتَدْعُوَهُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الضَّلَالَةِ إِلَى نُورِ الْإِيمَانِ . ( بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ ) [ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهِمْ ] . 

 وَقِيلَ : بِعِلْمِ رَبِّهِمْ .   [ ص: 334 ] 

 ( إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ   ) أَيْ : إِلَى دِينِهِ ، وَ " الْعَزِيزُ " ، هُوَ الْغَالِبُ ، وَ " الْحَمِيدُ " : هُوَ الْمُسْتَحِقُّ لِلْحَمْدِ . 
( الله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وويل للكافرين من عذاب شديد   ( 2 ) الذين يستحبون الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة ويصدون عن سبيل الله ويبغونها عوجا أولئك في ضلال بعيد   ( 3 ) . 

 ( الله الذي ) قرأ أبو جعفر ،  وابن عامر    : " الله " بالرفع على الاستئناف ، وخبره فيما بعده . وقرأ الآخرون بالخفض نعتا للعزيز الحميد . وكان يعقوب إذا وصل خفض . 

 وقال أبو عمرو    : الخفض على التقديم والتأخير ، مجازه : إلى صراط الله العزيز الحميد ( الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وويل للكافرين من عذاب شديد   ) . 

 ( الذين يستحبون   ) يختارون ( الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة ويصدون عن سبيل الله   ) أي :   [ ص: 335 ] يمنعون الناس عن قبول دين الله ( ويبغونها عوجا ) أي : يطلبونها زيغا وميلا يريد : يطلبون سبيل الله جائرين عن القصد . 

 وقيل : الهاء راجعة إلى الدنيا ، معناه : يطلبون الدنيا على طريق الميل عن الحق ، أي : لجهة الحرام . ( أولئك في ضلال بعيد   ) . 
( وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم فيضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 4 ) ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا أن أخرج قومك من الظلمات إلى النور وذكرهم بأيام الله إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور   ( 5 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم   ) بلغتهم ليفهموا عنه . فإن قيل : كيف هذا وقد بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى كافة الخلق ؟ 

 قيل : بعث من العرب  بلسانهم ، والناس تبع لهم ، ثم بث الرسل إلى الأطراف يدعونهم إلى الله عز وجل ويترجمون لهم بألسنتهم . 

 ( فيضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وهو العزيز الحكيم   ) . 

 ( ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا أن أخرج قومك من الظلمات إلى النور   ) أي : من الكفر إلى الإيمان بالدعوة ( وذكرهم بأيام الله   ) قال ابن عباس   وأبي بن كعب ،  ومجاهد ،  وقتادة    : بنعم الله   [ ص: 336 ] 

 وقال مقاتل    : بوقائع الله في الأمم السالفة . يقال : فلان عالم بأيام العرب  ، أي بوقائعهم ، وإنما أراد بما كان في أيام الله من النعمة والمحنة ، فاجتزأ بذكر الأيام عنها لأنها كانت معلومة عندهم . 

 ( إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور   ) و " الصبار " : الكثير الصبر ، و " الشكور " : الكثير الشكر ، وأراد : لكل مؤمن ، لأن الصبر والشكر من خصال المؤمنين .
( وإذ  قال موسى لقومه اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ  أنجاكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم  سوء العذاب ويذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم  وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم   ( 6 ) وإذ تأذن ربكم لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ولئن كفرتم إن عذابي لشديد   ( 7 ) . 

 ( وإذ قال موسى لقومه اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ أنجاكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب ويذبحون أبناءكم   ) قال الفراء    : العلة الجالبة لهذه الواو أن الله تعالى أخبرهم أن آل فرعون  كانوا   يعذبونهم بأنواع من العذاب غير التذبيح ، وبالتذبيح ، وحيث طرح الواو في "   يذبحون " و " يقتلون " أراد تفسير العذاب الذي كانوا يسومونهم ( ويستحيون   نساءكم ) يتركوهن أحياء ( وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم ) . 

 ( وإذ تأذن ربكم   ) أي : أعلم ، يقال : أذن وتأذن بمعنى واحد ، مثل أوعد وتوعد   [ ص: 337 ]   ( لئن شكرتم   ) نعمتي فآمنتم وأطعتم ( لأزيدنكم ) في النعمة . 

 وقيل : الشكر : قيد الموجود ، وصيد المفقود . 

 وقيل : لئن شكرتم بالطاعة لأزيدنكم في الثواب . 

 ( ولئن كفرتم   ) نعمتي فجحدتموها ولم تشكروها ( إن عذابي لشديد   ) . 
( وقال موسى إن تكفروا أنتم ومن في الأرض جميعا فإن الله لغني حميد   ( 8 ) ألم   يأتكم نبأ الذين من قبلكم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم   إلا الله جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم وقالوا إنا كفرنا   بما أرسلتم به وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب   ( 9 ) . 

 ( وقال موسى إن تكفروا أنتم ومن في الأرض جميعا فإن الله لغني حميد   ) أي : غني عن خلقه ، حميد : محمود في أفعاله ، لأنه فيها متفضل وعادل . 

 ( ألم يأتكم نبأ الذين ) خبر الذين ( من قبلكم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله   ) يعني : من كان بعد قوم نوح ،  وعاد ،  وثمود    . 

 وروي عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه أنه قرأ هذه الآية ثم قال : كذب النسابون . 

 وعن  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : بين إبراهيم  وبين عدنان  ثلاثون قرنا لا يعلمهم إلا الله تعالى . 

 وكان مالك بن أنس  يكره أن ينسب الإنسان نفسه أبا إلى آدم  ، وكذلك في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه لا يعلم أولئك الآباء أحد إلا الله عز وجل .   [ ص: 338 ] 

 ( جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات ) بالدلالات الواضحات ( فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم   ) قال ابن مسعود    : عضوا على أيديهم غيظا كما قال ( عضوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ   ) ( آل عمران - 119 ) . 

 قال ابن عباس    : لما سمعوا كتاب الله عجبوا ورجعوا بأيديهم إلى أفواههم . 

 قال مجاهد ،  وقتادة    : كذبوا الرسل وردوا ما جاءوا به ، يقال : رددت قول فلان في فيه أي كذبته . 

 وقال الكلبي    : يعني أن الأمم ردوا أيديهم في أفواه أنفسهم ، أي : وضعوا الأيدي على الأفواه إشارة إلى الرسل أن اسكتوا . 

 وقال مقاتل    : فردوا أيديهم على أفواه الرسل يسكتونهم بذلك . 

 وقيل : الأيدي بمعنى النعم . معناه : ردوا ما لو قبلوا كانت أيادي ونعما في أفواههم ، أي : بأفواههم ، يعني بألسنتهم . 

 ( وقالوا ) يعني الأمم للرسل ( إنا كفرنا بما أرسلتم به وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب   ) موجب للريبة موقع للتهمة . 
( قالت  رسلهم أفي الله شك فاطر السماوات والأرض يدعوكم  ليغفر لكم من ذنوبكم  ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى قالوا إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا  تريدون أن تصدونا عما  كان يعبد آباؤنا فأتونا بسلطان مبين   ( 10 ) . 

 ( قالت رسلهم أفي الله شك   ) هذا استفهام بمعنى نفي ما اعتقدوه ( فاطر السماوات والأرض ) خالقهما ( يدعوكم ليغفر لكم من ذنوبكم   ) أي : ذنوبكم و " من " صلة   [ ص: 339 ]   ( ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى ) إلى حين استيفاء آجالكم فلا يعاجلكم بالعذاب . 

 ( قالوا ) للرسل : ( إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا   ) في الصورة ، ولستم ملائكة وإنما ( تريدون ) بقولكم ( أن تصدونا عما كان يعبد آباؤنا فأتونا بسلطان مبين   ) حجة بينة على صحة دعواكم . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (245)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
 الاية11 إلى الاية 22

( قالت   لهم رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده وما   كان لنا أن نأتيكم بسلطان إلا بإذن الله وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ( 11 ) وما لنا ألا نتوكل على الله وقد هدانا سبلنا ولنصبرن على ما آذيتمونا وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون   ( 12 ) وقال الذين كفروا لرسلهم لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين   ( 13 ) ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم ذلك لمن خاف مقامي وخاف وعيد   ( 14 ) . 

 ( قالت لهم رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده   ) بالنبوة والحكمة ( وما كان لنا أن نأتيكم بسلطان إلا بإذن الله وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون   ) . 

 ( وما لنا ألا نتوكل على الله   ) وقد عرفنا أن لا ننال شيئا إلا بقضائه وقدره ( وقد هدانا سبلنا   ) بين لنا الرشد ، وبصرنا طريق النجاة . ( ولنصبرن ) اللام لام القسم ، مجازه : والله لنصبرن ( على ما آذيتمونا وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون   ) . 

 ( وقال الذين كفروا لرسلهم لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا   ) يعنون : إلا أن ترجعوا ، أو حتى ترجعوا إلى ديننا . 

 ( فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين   ) . 

 ( ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم   ) أي : من بعد هلاكهم .   [ ص: 340 ] 

 ( ذلك لمن خاف مقامي   ) أي : قيامه بين يدي كما قال : ( ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان   ) ( الرحمن - 46 ) ، فأضاف قيام العبد إلى نفسه ، كما تقول : ندمت على ضربك ، أي : على ضربي إياك ( وخاف وعيد   ) أي عقابي . 
( واستفتحوا وخاب كل جبار عنيد   ( 15 ) من ورائه جهنم ويسقى من ماء صديد   ( 16 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( واستفتحوا ) أي : استنصروا . قال ابن عباس ،  ومقاتل    : يعني الأمم ، وذلك أنهم قالوا : اللهم إن كان هؤلاء الرسل صادقين فعذبنا ، نظيره قوله تعالى : ( وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء   ) ( الأنفال - 32 ) . 

 وقال مجاهد ،  وقتادة    : واستفتحوا يعني الرسل ، وذلك أنهم لما يئسوا من إيمان قومهم استنصروا الله ودعوا على قومهم بالعذاب كما قال نوح  عليه السلام ( رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا   ) ( نوح - 26 ) وقال موسى  عليه السلام : ( ربنا اطمس على أموالهم واشدد على قلوبهم   ) ( يونس - 88 ) . ، الآية 

 ( وخاب ) خسر . وقيل : هلك ( كل جبار عنيد ) والجبار : الذي لا يرى فوقه   أحدا . والجبرية : طلب العلو بما لا غاية وراءه . وهذا الوصف لا يكون إلا   لله عز وجل . 

 وقيل : الجبار : الذي يجبر الخلق على مراده ، والعنيد : المعاند للحق ومجانبه . قاله مجاهد    . 

 وعن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : هو المعرض عن الحق . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هو المتكبر . 

 وقال قتادة    : " العنيد " الذي أبى أن يقول لا إله إلا الله . 

 ( من ورائه جهنم   ) أي : أمامه ، كقوله تعالى ( وكان وراءهم ملك   ) ( الكهف - 76 ) أي : أمامهم .   [ ص: 341 ] 

 قال أبو عبيدة    : هو من الأضداد . 

 وقال الأخفش    : هو كما يقال هذا الأمر من ورائك يريد أنه سيأتيك ، وأنا من وراء فلان يعني أصل إليه . 

 وقال مقاتل    : " من ورائه جهنم " أي : بعده . 

 ( ويسقى من ماء صديد   ) أي : من ماء هو صديد ، وهو ما يسيل من أبدان الكفار من القيح والدم . 

 وقال محمد بن كعب    : ما يسيل من فروج الزناة ، يسقاه الكافر .
( يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه ويأتيه الموت من كل مكان وما هو بميت ومن ورائه عذاب غليظ   ( 17 ) . 

 ( يتجرعه ) أي : يتحساه ويشربه ، لا بمرة واحدة ، بل جرعة جرعة ، لمرارته وحرارته ( ولا يكاد يسيغه   ) و " يكاد " : صلة ، أي : لا يسيغه ، كقوله تعالى : ( لم يكد يراها   ) ( النور - 40 ) أي : لم يرها . 

 قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : لا يجيزه . 

 وقيل : معناه يكاد لا يسيغه ، ويسيغه فيغلي في جوفه .   [ ص: 342 ] 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن  صفوان بن عمرو  ، عن عبد الله بن بسر ،  عن أبي أمامة      - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله : " ويسقى من ماء   صديد يتجرعه " ، قال : يقرب إلى فيه فيتكرهه ، فإذا أدني منه شوى وجهه ،   ووقعت فروة رأسه ، فإذا شربه قطع أمعاءه ، حتى يخرج من دبره، يقول الله عز وجل : ( وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع أمعاءهم   ) ( محمد - 15 ) ، ويقول : ( وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه   ) ( الكهف - 29 ) . 

 وقوله عز وجل : ( ويأتيه الموت من كل مكان   ) يعني : يجد هم الموت وألمه من كل مكان من أعضائه . 

 قال إبراهيم التيمي    : حتى من تحت كل شعرة من جسده . 

 وقيل : يأتيه الموت من قدامه ومن خلفه ، ومن فوقه ومن تحته ، وعن يمينه وعن شماله . 

 ( وما هو بميت   ) فيستريح ، قال  ابن جريج    : تعلق نفسه عند حنجرته فلا تخرج من فيه فيموت ، ولا ترجع إلى مكانها من جوفه فتنفعه الحياة . نظيرها (ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا   ) ( الأعلى - 13 ) . 

 ( ومن ورائه   ) أمامه ( عذاب غليظ ) شديد ، وقيل : العذاب الغليظ الخلود في النار . 

 ) ومن ورائه ( أمامه ، ) عذاب غليظ ( شديد ، وقيل : العذاب الغليظ الخلود في النار . 
( مثل الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف لا يقدرون مما كسبوا على شيء ذلك هو الضلال البعيد   ( 18 ) . 

 ( مثل الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم   ) يعني : أعمال الذين كفروا بربهم - كقوله تعالى : ( ويوم القيامة ترى الذين كذبوا على الله وجوههم   ) ( الزمر - 60 ) - أي : ترى وجوه الذين كذبوا على الله مسودة ( كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف   ) وصف اليوم بالعصوف ، والعصوف من صفة الريح لأن الريح تكون فيها ، كما يقال : يوم حار ويوم بارد ، لأن الحر والبرد فيه . 

 وقيل : معناه : في يوم عاصف الريح ، فحذف الريح لأنها قد ذكرت من قبل . وهذا مثل ضربه   [ ص:  343 ] الله  لأعمال الكفار ، يريد : أنهم لا ينتفعون بأعمالهم التي عملوها  في الدنيا  لأنهم أشركوا فيها غير الله كالرماد الذي ذرته الريح لا ينتفع  به ، فذلك  قوله تعالى : 

 ( لا يقدرون ) يعني : الكفار ( مما كسبوا ) في الدنيا ( على شيء ) في الآخرة ( ذلك هو الضلال البعيد   ) . 
( ألم تر أن الله خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بخلق جديد   ( 19 ) وما ذلك على الله بعزيز   ( 20 ) وبرزوا   لله جميعا فقال الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون   عنا من عذاب الله من شيء قالوا لو هدانا الله لهديناكم سواء علينا أجزعنا   أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص   ( 21 ) . 

 ( ألم تر أن الله خلق السماوات والأرض   ) قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي    " خالق السماوات والأرض " وفي سورة النور " خالق كل دابة " مضافا . 

 وقرأ الآخرون " خلق " على الماضي " والأرض " وكل بالنصب . 

 و " بالحق " أي : لم يخلقهما باطلا وإنما خلقهما لأمر عظيم ( إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بخلق جديد   ) سواكم أطوع لله منكم . 

 ( وما ذلك على الله بعزيز   ) منيع شديد ، يعني أن الأشياء تسهل في القدرة ، لا يصعب على الله تعالى شيء وإن جل وعظم . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وبرزوا لله جميعا   ) [ أي : خرجوا من قبورهم إلى الله وظهروا جميعا ] ( فقال الضعفاء   ) يعني : الأتباع ( للذين استكبروا   ) أي : تكبروا على الناس وهم القادة والرؤساء : ( إنا كنا لكم تبعا   ) جمع تابع ، مثل : حرس وحارس ( فهل أنتم مغنون   ) دافعون ( عنا من عذاب الله من شيء ) . 

 ( قالوا ) يعني القادة المتبوعين : ( لو هدانا الله لهديناكم   ) أي : لو هدانا الله لدعوناكم إلى الهدى ، فلما أضلنا دعوناكم إلى الضلالة ( سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص   ) مهرب ولا منجاة .   [ ص: 344 ] 

 قال مقاتل    : يقولون  في النار : تعالوا  نجزع ، فيجزعون خمسمائة عام ، فلا ينفعهم الجزع ، ثم  يقولون : تعالوا نصبر  ، فيصبرون خمسمائة عام فلا ينفعهم ، فحينئذ يقولون : (  سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص   ) . 

 قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي  بلغني أن أهل النار استغاثوا بالخزنة . فقال الله تعالى : ( وقال الذين في النار لخزنة جهنم ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يوما من العذاب   ) ( غافر - 49 ) ، فردت الخزنة عليهم : " أو لم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات قالوا بلى   " ، فردت الخزنة عليهم : ( فادعوا وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال     ) ( غافر - 50 ) فلما يئسوا مما عند الخزنة نادوا : ( يا مالك ليقض  علينا  ربك ) ( الزخرف - 77 ) سألوا الموت ، فلا يجيبهم ثمانين سنة والسنة  ستون  وثلاثمائة يوما ، واليوم كألف سنة مما تعدون ، ثم لحظ إليهم بعد  الثمانين  إنكم ماكثون ، فلما يئسوا مما قبله قال بعضهم لبعض : إنه قد نزل  بكم من  البلاء ما ترون فهلموا فلنصبر ، فلعل الصبر ينفعنا كما صبر أهل  الدنيا على  طاعة الله فنفعهم ، فأجمعوا على الصبر ، فطال صبرهم ، ثم جزعوا  فنادوا : " سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص   " ، أي : من منجى . 

 قال : فقام إبليس عند ذلك فخطبهم ، فقال : " إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق   " الآية ، فلما سمعوا مقالته مقتوا أنفسهم فنودوا : ( لمقت الله أكبر من مقتكم أنفسكم إذ تدعون إلى الإيمان فتكفرون   ) ( غافر - 10 ) قالوا فنادوا الثانية : " فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون   " ، فرد عليهم : ( ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها   ) الآيات ( السجدة - 12 ، 13 ) فنادوا الثالثة : ( ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب نجب دعوتك ونتبع الرسل   ) ( إبراهيم 44 ) ، فرد عليهم : ( أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال   ) الآيات ( إبراهيم - 44 ) ، ثم نادوا الرابعة : ( ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل   ) فرد عليهم : ( أولم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر وجاءكم النذير   ) ، الآية ( فاطر - 37 ) قال : فمكث عليهم ما شاء الله ، ثم ناداهم : " ألم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم فكنتم بها تكذبون   " ، فلما سمعوا ذلك قالوا : الآن يرحمنا ، فقالوا عند ذلك : " ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوما ضالين ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون     " ، قال عند ذلك : ( اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون ) ( المؤمنون 105 - 108 )   فانقطع عند ذلك الرجاء والدعاء عنهم ، فأقبل بعضهم على بعض ينبح بعضهم في   وجوه بعض ، وأطبقت عليهم النار .   [ ص: 345 ] 
( وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم وما   كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي فلا تلوموني ولوموا   أنفسكم ما أنا بمصرخكم وما أنتم بمصرخي إني كفرت بما أشركتموني من قبل إن   الظالمين لهم عذاب أليم   ( 22 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وقال الشيطان   ) يعني : إبليس ( لما قضي الأمر   ) أي : فرغ منه فأدخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار . 

 وقال مقاتل    : يوضع له منبر في النار ، فيرقاه فيجتمع عليه الكفار باللائمة فيقول لهم : 

 ( إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق   ) فوفى لكم به ( ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم   ) وقيل : يقول لهم : قلت لكم لا بعث ولا جنة ولا نار . ( وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان   ) ولاية . وقيل : لم آتكم بحجة فيما دعوتكم إليه ( إلا أن دعوتكم   ) هذا استثناء منقطع معناه : لكن ( دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي فلا تلوموني ولوموا أنفسكم   ) بإجابتي ومتابعتي من غير سلطان ولا برهان ( ما أنا بمصرخكم   ) بمغيثكم ( وما أنتم بمصرخي   ) بمغيثي . 

 قرأ الأعمش ،  وحمزة      " بمصرخي " بكسر الياء ، والآخرون بالنصب لأجل التضعيف ، ومن كسر   فلالتقاء الساكنين ، حركت إلى الكسر ، لأن الياء أخت الكسرة ، وأهل النحو   لم يرضوه ، وقيل : إنه لغة بني يربوع . والأصل ( بمصرخيني ) فذهبت النون   لأجل الإضافة ، وأدغمت ياء الجماعة في ياء الإضافة . 

 ( إني كفرت بما أشركتمون من قبل   ) أي : كفرت بجعلكم إياي شريكا في عبادته وتبرأت من ذلك . 

 ( إن الظالمين ) الكافرين ( لهم عذاب أليم ) . 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أنبأنا محمد بن أحمد الحارث  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن  رشدين بن سعد  ، أخبرني عبد الرحمن بن زياد  ، عن دخين الحجري  ، عن عقبة بن عامر    - رضي الله عنه - عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في حديث الشفاعة ذكر الحديث ثم قال : " يقول عيسى عليه السلام : ذلكم النبي الأمي ، فيأتوني ، فيأذن الله لي أن أقوم ، فيثور من مجلسي من أطيب ريح شمها أحد ، حتى   [ ص:  346 ] آتي  ربي عز وجل فيشفعني ويجعل لي نورا من شعر رأسي إلى ظفر قدمي ،  ثم يقول  الكفار : قد وجد المؤمنون من يشفع لهم فمن يشفع لنا ؟ فيقولون :  ما هو غير  إبليس ، هو الذي أضلنا ، فيأتونه فيقولون له : قد وجد المؤمنون  من يشفع لهم  فقم أنت فاشفع لنا ، فإنك أنت أضللتنا . فيقوم فيثور من مجلسه  أنتن ريح  شمها أحد ، ثم تعظم جهنم ، ويقول عند ذلك : ( إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق   ) الآية   . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (246)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
 الاية23 إلى الاية 34

( وأدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها بإذن ربهم تحيتهم فيها سلام   ( 23 ) ألم تر كيف ضرب الله مثلا كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء   ( 24 ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها بإذن ربهم تحيتهم فيها سلام   ) يسلم بعضهم على بعض ، وتسلم الملائكة عليهم . 

 وقيل : المحيي بالسلام هو الله عز وجل . 

 ( ألم تر كيف ضرب الله مثلا   ) ألم تعلم ، والمثل : قول سائر لتشبيه شيء بشيء . ( كلمة طيبة   ) وهي قول : لا إله إلا الله ( كشجرة طيبة   ) وهي النخلة يريد كشجرة طيبة الثمر .   [ ص: 347 ] 

 وقال ظبيان ،  عن ابن عباس  هي شجرة في الجنة . 

 ( أصلها ثابت ) في الأرض ( وفرعها ) أعلاها ( في السماء ) كذلك أصل هذه   الكلمة : راسخ في قلب المؤمن بالمعرفة والتصديق ، فإذا تكلم بها عرجت ، فلا   تحجب حتى تنتهي إلى الله عز وجل . قال الله تعالى : ( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه   ) ( فاطر - 10 ) .
( تؤتي أكلها كل حين بإذن ربها ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس لعلهم يتذكرون   ( 25 ) . 

 ( تؤتي أكلها ) تعطي ثمرها ( كل حين بإذن ربها ) والحين في اللغة هو الوقت . 

 وقد اختلفوا في معناه ها هنا فقال مجاهد ،  وعكرمة    : الحين ها هنا : سنة كاملة ، لأن النخلة تثمر كل سنة . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير ،  وقتادة  والحسن    : ستة أشهر من وقت إطلاعها إلى صرامها . وروي ذلك عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . 

 وقيل : أربعة أشهر من حين ظهورها إلى إدراكها . 

 وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : شهران من حين تؤكل إلى حين الصرام . 

 وقال الربيع بن أنس    :  " كل حين " : أي :  كل غدوة وعشية ، لأن ثمر النخل يؤكل أبدا ليلا ونهارا ،  صيفا وشتاء ، إما  تمرا أو رطبا أو بسرا ، كذلك عمل المؤمن يصعد أول النهار  وآخره وبركة  إيمانه لا تنقطع أبدا ، بل تصل إليه في كل وقت . 

 والحكمة في تمثيل الإيمان بالشجرة : هي أن الشجرة لا تكون شجرة إلا بثلاثة أشياء : عرق راسخ ، وأصل قائم ، وفرع عال ، كذلك الإيمان لا يتم إلا بثلاثة أشياء   : تصديق بالقلب ، وقول باللسان ، وعمل بالأبدان .   [ ص: 348 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ، أنبأنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن دينار  أنه سمع ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن   من الشجر شجرة لا يسقط ورقها ، وإنها مثل المسلم فحدثوني ما هي ؟ قال عبد   الله : فوقع الناس في شجر البوادي ، ووقع في نفسي أنها النخلة فاستحييت ،   ثم قالوا : حدثنا ما هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال : هي النخلة . قال عبد الله :   فذكرت ذلك لعمر ، فقال : لأن تكون قلت هي النخلة كان أحب إلي من كذا وكذا    " . 

 وقيل : الحكمة في تشبيهها بالنخلة من بين سائر الأشجار : أن النخلة شبه   الأشجار بالإنسان من حيث إنها إذا قطع رأسها يبست ، وسائر الأشجار تتشعب من   جوانبها بعد قطع رءوسها ، ولأنها تشبه الإنسان في أنها لا تحمل إلا   بالتلقيح ، ولأنها خلقت من فضل طينة آدم  عليه السلام ، ولذلك قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أكرموا عمتكم " ، قيل : ومن عمتنا ؟ قال : " النخلة   " ( ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس لعلهم يتذكرون   ) . 
( ومثل كلمة خبيثة كشجرة خبيثة اجتثت من فوق الأرض ما لها من قرار   ( 26 ) . 

 ( ومثل كلمة خبيثة   ) وهي الشرك ( كشجرة خبيثة   ) وهي الحنظل .   [ ص: 349 ] 

 وقيل : هي الثوم . 

 وقيل : هي الكشوث وهي العشقة ( اجتثت ) يعني انقلعت ( من فوق الأرض ما لها من قرار   ) ثبات . 

 معناه : وليس لها أصل ثابت في الأرض ، ولا فرع صاعد إلى السماء ، كذلك الكافر لا خير فيه ، ولا يصعد له قول طيب ولا عمل صالح . 
( يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ويضل الله الظالمين ويفعل الله ما يشاء   ( 27 ) . 

قوله تعالى : ( يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت     ) كلمة التوحيد ، وهي قول : لا إله إلا الله ( في الحياة الدنيا ) يعني   قبل الموت ( وفي الآخرة ) يعني في القبر . هذا قول أكثر أهل التفسير . 

 وقيل : " في الحياة الدنيا " : عند السؤال في القبر ، " وفي الآخرة " : عند البعث . 

 والأول أصح . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو الوليد  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، أخبرني علقمة بن مرثد  قال : سمعت سعيد بن عبيدة  ، عن  البراء بن عازب  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " المسلم إذا سئل في القبر يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة   )   .   [ ص: 350 ] 

 وأخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أنبأنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، أنبأنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  بهذا الإسناد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   ( يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت   ) قال : نزلت في عذاب القبر يقال له : من ربك ؟ فيقول : ربي الله ، ونبيي محمد ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت   ) الآية   . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عياش بن الوليد  ، حدثنا عبد الأعلى  ، حدثنا سعيد  ، عن قتادة  عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه أنه حدثهم أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن   العبد إذا وضع في قبره ، وتولى عنه أصحابه إنه ليسمع قرع نعالهم ، أتاه   ملكان فيقعدانه ، فيقولان : ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل ، لمحمد صلى الله   عليه وسلم ؟ فأما المؤمن ، فيقول : أشهد أنه عبد الله ورسوله . فيقال له :   انظر إلى مقعدك من النار ، قد أبدلك الله به مقعدا من الجنة ، فيراهما   جميعا " قال قتادة : وذكر لنا أنه يفسح له في قبره ، ثم رجع إلى حديث أنس  قال : 

وأما  المنافق والكافر ، فيقال له : ما كنت تقول في  هذا الرجل ؟ فيقول : لا أدري  ، كنت أقول ما يقول الناس ، فيقال له : لا  دريت ولا تليت ، ويضرب بمطارق  من حديد ضربة ، فيصيح صيحة يسمعها من يليه  غير الثقلين   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الفرج المظفر بن إسماعيل التميمي  ، حدثنا أبو القاسم حمزة بن يوسف السهمي  ، أنبأنا  أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي الحافظ  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن سعيد  ، حدثنا أسد بن موسى  ، حدثنا عنبسة بن سعيد بن كثير  ، حدثني جدي عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الميت يسمع حس النعال إذا ولى عنه الناس مدبرين ، ثم يجلس ويوضع كفنه في عنقه ثم يسأل   " . 

 وروي عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا   قبر الميت أتاه ملكان أسودان أزرقان ، يقال لأحدهما : المنكر ، وللآخر   النكير ، فيقولان : ما كنت تقول في هذا الرجل؟ فيقول : هو عبد الله ورسوله ،   أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا عبد الله ورسوله ، فيقولان له : قد  كنا  نعلم أنك تقول هذا ، ثم يفسح له في قبره سبعون ذراعا في سبعين ، ثم  ينور  له فيه ، ثم يقال : نم كنومة العروس الذي لا يوقظه إلا أحب أهله إليه  ، حتى  يبعثه الله تعالى ، وإن كان منافقا أو كافرا قال :   [ ص:  351 ] سمعت  الناس يقولون قولا فقلت مثله ، لا أدري ، فيقولان : قد كنا  نعلم أنك تقول  ذلك فيقال للأرض التئمي عليه فتلتئم عليه ، فتختلف أضلاعه ،  فلا يزال فيها  معذبا حتى يبعثه الله من مضجعه ذلك   " . 

 وروي عن  البراء بن عازب  رضي الله عنه أن   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ذكر قبض روح المؤمن وقال : " فتعاد روحه في   جسده ويأتيه ملكان فيجلسانه في قبره فيقولان له من ربك ؟ وما دينك ؟ ومن   نبيك ؟ [ فيقول : ربي الله ، وديني الإسلام ، ونبيي محمد ، فينتهرانه ،   ويقولان له الثانية : من ربك ؟ وما دينك ؟ ومن نبيك ؟ ] وهي آخر فتنة تعرض   على المؤمن فيثبته الله عز وجل ، فيقول : ربي الله ، وديني الإسلام ،  ونبيي  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فينادي مناد من السماء : أن صدق عبدي ، قال  :  فذلك قوله تعالى : ( يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة   )   . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، أنبأنا أبو العباس عبد الله بن محمد بن هارون الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد الترابي  ، أنبأنا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن بسطام  ، أنبأنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن سيار القرشي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن موسى الفراء أبو إسحاق  حدثنا هشام بن يوسف  حدثنا عبد الله بن يحيى ،  عن هانئ مولى عثمان  قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا فرغ من دفن الرجل وقف عليه وقال : " استغفروا لأخيكم واسألوا الله له التثبيت ، فإنه الآن يسأل   " . 

وقال عمرو بن العاص  في  سياق الموت وهو يبكي  : فإذا أنا مت فلا تصحبني نائحة ولا نار ، فإذا  دفنتموني فسنوا علي  التراب سنا ، ثم أقيموا حول قبري قدر ما ينحر جزور  ويقسم لحمها حتى أستأنس  بكم ، وأنظر ماذا أراجع به رسل ربي   . 

قوله تعالى : ( ويضل الله الظالمين   ) أي : لا يهدي المشركين إلى الجواب بالصواب في القبر ( ويفعل الله ما يشاء ) من التوفيق ، والخذلان ، والتثبيت ، وترك التثبيت .
[ ص: 352 ]   ( ألم تر إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار   ( 28 ) جهنم يصلونها وبئس القرار   ( 29 ) وجعلوا لله أندادا ليضلوا عن سبيله قل تمتعوا فإن مصيركم إلى النار   ( 30 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ألم تر إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا   ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  الحميدي  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، حدثنا عمرو  ، عن عطاء  ، عن ابن عباس    : [ في قوله تعالى ] ( الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا   ) قال : هم والله كفار قريش    . 

 وقال عمرو    : هم قريش  ومحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم نعمة الله . 

 ( وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار   ) قال : البوار يوم بدر  ، قوله ( بدلوا نعمة الله   ) أي : غيروا نعمة الله عليهم في محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم حيث ابتعثه الله تعالى منهم كفرا كفروا به فأحلوا ، أي :   أنزلوا ، قومهم ممن تابعهم على كفرهم دار البوار الهلاك ، ثم بين البوار   فقال : 

 ( جهنم يصلونها   ) يدخلونها ( وبئس القرار ) المستقر . 

 وعن علي  كرم الله وجهه : الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا : هم كفار قريش  نحروا يوم بدر    . 

 وقال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : هم الأفجران من قريش    : بنو المغيرة  وبنو أمية  ، أما بنو المغيرة  فكفيتموهم يوم بدر  ، وأما بنو أمية  فمتعوا إلى حين . 

 ( وجعلوا لله أندادا   ) أمثالا [ وليس لله تعالى ند ] ( ليضلوا ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وأبو عمرو  بفتح الياء ، وكذلك في الحج ، وسورة لقمان ، والزمر : ( ليضل ) وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء على معنى ليضلوا الناس ( عن سبيله قل تمتعوا   ) عيشوا في الدنيا ( فإن مصيركم إلى النار   )   [ ص: 353 ] 
( قل لعبادي الذين آمنوا يقيموا الصلاة وينفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلال   ( 31 ) الله   الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا   لكم وسخر لكم الفلك لتجري في البحر بأمره وسخر لكم الأنهار   ( 32 ) وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين وسخر لكم الليل والنهار   ( 33 ) . ( وآتاكم من كل ما سألتموه وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار   ( 34 ) . 

 ( قل لعبادي الذين آمنوا يقيموا الصلاة   ) قال الفراء    : هو جزم على الجزاء ( وينفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلال   ) مخاللة وصداقة . [ قرأ ابن كثير ،  وابن عمرو ،  ويعقوب    : " لا بيع فيه ولا خلال " بالنصب فيهما على النفي العام . وقرأ الباقون : " لا بيع ولا خلال " بالرفع والتنوين ] . 

 ( الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم وسخر لكم الفلك لتجري في البحر بأمره وسخر لكم الأنهار   ) ذللها لكم ، تجرونها حيث شئتم . 

 ( وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين   ) يجريان فيما يعود إلى مصالح العباد ولا يفتران ، قال ابن عباس  دءوبهما في طاعة الله عز وجل . 

 ( وسخر لكم الليل والنهار   ) يتعاقبان في الضياء والظلمة ، والنقصان والزيادة . 

 ( وآتاكم من كل ما سألتموه   ) [ يعني : وآتاكم من كل شيء سألتموه ] شيئا ، فحذف الشيء الثاني اكتفاء بدلالة الكلام ، على التبعيض . 

 وقيل : هو على التكثير نحو قولك : فلان يعلم كل شيء ، وآتاه كل الناس ، وأنت تعني بعضهم   [ ص: 354 ] نظيره قوله تعالى : ( فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء   ) ( الأنعام - 44 ) . 

 وقرأ الحسن    " من كل " بالتنوين ( ما ) على النفي يعني من كل ما لم تسألوه ، يعني : أعطاكم أشياء ما طلبتموها ولا سألتموها . 

 ( وإن تعدوا نعمة الله   ) أي : نعم الله ( لا تحصوها ) أي : لا تطيقوا عدها ولا القيام بشكرها . 

 ( إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار   ) أي : ظالم لنفسه بالمعصية ، كافر بربه عز وجل في نعمته . 

 وقيل : الظلوم ، الذي يشكر غير من أنعم عليه ، والكافر : من يجحد منعمه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (247)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
 الاية35 إلى الاية 46

**( وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا البلد آمنا واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام   ( 35 ) رب إنهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس فمن تبعني فإنه مني ومن عصاني فإنك غفور رحيم   ( 36 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا البلد   ) يعني : الحرم    ( آمنا ) ذا أمن يؤمن فيه ( واجنبني ) أبعدني ( وبني أن نعبد الأصنام   ) يقال : جنبته الشيء ، وأجنبته جنبا ، وجنبته تجنيبا واجتنبته اجتنابا بمعنى واحد . 

 فإن قيل : قد كان إبراهيم  عليه السلام معصوما من عبادة الأصنام ، فكيف يستقيم السؤال ؟ وقد عبد كثير من بنيه الأصنام فأين الإجابة ؟ 

 قيل : الدعاء في حق إبراهيم  عليه السلام لزيادة العصمة والتثبيت ، وأما دعاؤه لبنيه : فأراد بنيه من صلبه ، ولم يعبد منهم أحد الصنم . 

 وقيل : إن دعاءه لمن كان مؤمنا من بنيه . 

 ( رب إنهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس    ) يعني ضل  بهن كثير [ من الناس ] عن طريق الهدى حتى عبدوهن ، وهذا هو  المقلوب ،  نظيره قوله تعالى : ( إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه ) ( آل  عمران - 175 )    [ ص: 355 ] أي : يخوفهم بأوليائه . 

 وقيل : نسب الإضلال إلى الأصنام لأنهن سبب فيه ، كما يقول القائل : فتنتني الدنيا ، نسب الفتنة إلى الدنيا لأنها سبب الفتنة . 

 ( فمن تبعني فإنه مني   ) أي : من أهل ديني ( ومن عصاني فإنك غفور رحيم   ) قال  السدي    : معناه : ومن عصاني ثم تاب . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : ومن عصاني فيما دون الشرك . 

 وقيل : قال ذلك قبل أن يعلمه الله أنه لا يغفر الشرك . 
( ربنا  إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيتك  المحرم ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة  فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم وارزقهم من  الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون   ( 37 ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي   ) أدخل " من " للتبعيض ، ومجاز الآية : أسكنت من ذريتي ولدا ( بواد غير ذي زرع   ) وهو مكة;  لأن مكة  واد بين جبلين ( عند بيتك المحرم   ) سماه محرما لأنه يحرم عنده ما لا يحرم عند غيره . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أنبأنا معمر  ، عن أيوب السختياني  وكثير بن [ أبي كثير بن ] المطلب بن أبي وداعة    - يزيد أحدهما على الآخر - عن سعيد بن جبير    [ قال ] قال ابن عباس    : أول ما اتخذ النساء المنطق من قبل أم إسماعيل  ، اتخذت منطقا لتعفي أثرها على سارة  ، ثم جاء بها إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، وبابنها إسماعيل  ، وهي ترضعه ، حتى وضعهما عند البيت  عند دوحة فوق زمزم  في أعلى المسجد ، وليس بمكة  يومئذ أحد وليس بها ماء ، فوضعهما هنالك ، ووضع عندهما جرابا فيه تمر ، وسقاء فيه ماء ، ثم قفل إبراهيم  منطلقا ، فتبعته أم إسماعيل  فقالت : يا إبراهيم ،  أين تذهب وتتركنا بهذا الوادي الذي ليس فيه إنس ولا شيء ؟ فقالت له ذلك مرارا   [ ص: 356 ] وجعل لا يلتفت إليها ، فقالت له : آلله أمرك بهذا ؟ قال : نعم ، قالت : إذن لا يضيعنا ، ثم رجعت ، فانطلق إبراهيم  حتى إذا كان عند الثنية  حيث لا يرونه استقبل بوجهه البيت  ، ثم دعا بهؤلاء الدعوات فرفع يديه ، فقال : ( ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع   ) حتى بلغ " يشكرون " . 

 وجعلت أم إسماعيل  ترضع إسماعيل  وتشرب   من ذلك الماء حتى إذا نفد ما في السقاء عطشت وعطش ابنها ، وجعلت تنظر  إليه  يتلبط أو قال يتلوى ، وانطلقت كراهية أن تنظر إليه ، فوجدت الصفا  أقرب جبل في الأرض يليها ، فقامت عليه ، ثم استقبلت الوادي تنظر هل ترى أحدا ، فلم تر أحدا ، فهبطت من الصفا  حتى إذا بلغت الوادي رفعت طرف درعها ، ثم سعت سعي الإنسان المجهود حتى جاوزت الوادي ، ثم أتت المروة  فقامت عليها ونظرت هل ترى أحدا ، فلم تر أحدا ، ففعلت ذلك سبع مرات . 

 قال ابن عباس    : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فلذلك سعى الناس بينهما   " . 

 فلما أشرفت على المروة  سمعت صوتا فقالت : صه - تريد نفسها - ثم تسمعت فسمعت أيضا فقالت : قد أسمعت إن كان عندك غواث ، فإذا هي بالملك عند موضع زمزم  ، فبحث بعقبه - أو قال بجناحه - حتى ظهر الماء فجعلت تخوضه وتقول بيدها هكذا ، وجعلت تغرف من الماء في سقائها وهو يفور بعدما تغرف . 

 قال ابن عباس    : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يرحم الله أم إسماعيل لو تركت زمزم " أو قال : " لو لم تغرف من الماء لكانت زمزم عينا معينا   " . 

 قال : فشربت وأرضعت ولدها ، فقال لها الملك : لا تخافوا الضيعة فإن هاهنا   بيت الله ، يبنيه هذا الغلام وأبوه ، وإن الله لا يضيع أهله . 

 وكان موضع البيت  مرتفعا من الأرض كالرابية ، تأتيه السيول فتأخذ عن يمينه وشماله فكانت كذلك ، حتى مرت بهم رفقة منجرهم    - أو أهل بيت من جرهم    - مقبلين من طريق كداء  ، فنزلوا في أسفل مكة  ،   فرأوا طائرا عائفا ، فقالوا : إن هذا الطائر ليدور على ماء ، ولعهدنا  بهذا  الوادي وما فيه ماء ، فأرسلوا جريا أو جريين فإذا هم بالماء ، فرجعوا   فأخبروهم بالماء ، فأقبلوا وأم إسماعيل  عند الماء ، فقالوا : أتأذنين لنا أن ننزل عندك ؟ فقالت : نعم ، ولكن لا حق لكم في الماء ، قالوا : نعم . 

 قال ابن عباس    : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : فألفى   ذلك أم إسماعيل وهي تحب الأنس ، فنزلوا وأرسلوا إلى أهليهم فنزلوا معهم   حتى إذا كان بها أهل أبيات منهم وشب الغلام وتعلم العربية منهم ، وأنفسهم   وأعجبهم حين شب ، فلما أدرك زوجوه امرأة منهم . وماتت أم إسماعيل فجاء   إبراهيم بعدما تزوج   [ ص: 357 ] إسماعيل يطالع تركته   . . . ذكرنا تلك القصة في سورة البقرة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل أفئدة من الناس   ) الأفئدة : جمع الفؤاد ( تهوي إليهم ) تشتاق وتحن إليهم . 

 قال  السدي    : معناه أمل قلوبهم إلى هذا الموضع . 

 قال مجاهد    : لو قال أفئدة الناس لزاحمتكم فارس ،  والروم ،  والترك ،  والهند    . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : لحجت اليهود  والنصارى  والمجوس  ، ولكنه قال : " أفئدة من الناس   " وهم المسلمون . 

 ( وارزقهم من الثمرات   ) ما رزقت سكان القرى ذوات الماء ( لعلهم يشكرون ) . 
( ربنا إنك تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وما يخفى على الله من شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء   ( 38 ) الحمد لله الذي وهب لي على الكبر إسماعيل وإسحاق إن ربي لسميع الدعاء   ( 39 ) . 

 ( ربنا إنك تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن   ) من أمورنا . وقال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : من الوجد بإسماعيل  وأمه حيث أسكنتهما بواد غير ذي زرع . ( وما يخفى على الله من شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء   ) قيل : هذا صلة قول إبراهيم    . 

 وقال الأكثرون : يقول الله عز وجل : ( وما يخفى على الله من شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء   ) . 

 ( الحمد لله الذي وهب لي على الكبر   ) أعطاني ( إسماعيل وإسحاق إن ربي لسميع الدعاء   ) قال ابن عباس    : ولد إسماعيل  لإبراهيم  وهو ابن تسع وتسعين سنة ، وولد إسحاق  وهو ابن مائة واثنتي عشرة سنة . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : بشر إبراهيم  بإسحاق  وهو ابن مائة وسبع عشرة سنة . 
[ ص: 358 ]   ( رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء   ( 40 ) ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب   ( 41 ) ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار   ( 42 ) . 

 ( رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة   ) يعني : ممن يقيم الصلاة بأركانها ويحافظ عليها ( ومن ذريتي ) يعني : اجعل من ذريتي من يقيمون الصلاة . 

 ( ربنا وتقبل دعاء   ) أي : عملي وعبادتي ، سمى العبادة دعاء ، وجاء في الحديث : " الدعاء مخ العبادة   " . 

 وقيل : معناه : استجب دعائي . 

 ( ربنا اغفر لي ولوالدي   ) فإن قيل : كيف استغفر لوالديه وهما غير مؤمنين ؟ قيل : قد قيل إن أمه أسلمت . 

 وقيل : أراد إن أسلما وتابا . 

 وقيل : قال ذلك قبل أن يتبين له أمر أبيه ، وقد بين الله تعالى عذر خليله صلى الله عليه وسلم في استغفاره لأبيه في سورة التوبة . 

 ( وللمؤمنين ) أي : اغفر للمؤمنين كلهم ( يوم يقوم الحساب   ) أي : يبدو ويظهر . وقيل : أراد يوم يقوم الناس للحساب ، فاكتفى بذكر الحساب لكونه مفهوما . 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون   ) الغفلة معنى يمنع الإنسان من الوقوف على حقيقة الأمور ، والآية لتسلية المظلوم وتهديد للظالم .   [ ص: 359 ] 

 ( إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار   ) أي : لا تغمض من هول ما ترى في ذلك اليوم ، وقيل : ترتفع وتزول عن أماكنها . 
( مهطعين مقنعي رءوسهم لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم وأفئدتهم هواء   ( 43 ) وأنذر   الناس يوم يأتيهم العذاب فيقول الذين ظلموا ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب نجب   دعوتك ونتبع الرسل أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال   ( 44 ) . 

 ( مهطعين ) قال قتادة    : مسرعين . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : الإهطاع النسلان كعدو الذئب . 

 وقال مجاهد    : مديمي النظر . 

 ومعنى " الإهطاع " : أنهم لا يلتفتون يمينا ولا شمالا ولا يعرفون مواطن أقدامهم . 

 ( مقنعي رءوسهم   ) أي : رافعي رءوسهم . 

 قال القتيبي    : المقنع : الذي يرفع رأسه ويقبل ببصره على ما بين يديه . 

وقال الحسن    : وجوه الناس يوم القيامة إلى السماء ، لا ينظر أحد إلى أحد   . 

 ( لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم   ) أي : لا ترجع إليهم أبصارهم من شدة النظر ، وهي شاخصة قد شغلهم ما بين أيديهم . 

 ( وأفئدتهم هواء   ) أي : خالية . قال قتادة      : خرجت قلوبهم عن صدورهم ، فصارت في حناجرهم ، لا تخرج من أفواههم ولا   تعود إلى أماكنها ، فالأفئدة هواء لا شيء فيها ، ومنه سمي ما بين السماء   والأرض هواء لخلوه . 

 وقيل : خالية لا تعي شيئا ولا تعقل من الخوف . 

 وقال الأخفش    : جوفاء لا عقول لها ، والعرب تسمي كل أجوف خاو هواء . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : " وأفئدتهم هواء   " أي : مترددة ، تمور في أجوافهم ، ليس لها مكان تستقر فيه . 

 وحقيقة المعنى : أن القلوب زائلة عن أماكنها ، والأبصار شاخصة من هول ذلك اليوم . 

 ( وأنذر الناس   ) خوفهم ( يوم ) أي : بيوم ( يأتيهم العذاب   ) وهو يوم القيامة ( فيقول الذين ظلموا   ) أشركوا ( ربنا أخرنا   ) أمهلنا ( إلى أجل قريب ) هذا سؤالهم الرد   [ ص: 360 ] إلى الدنيا ، أي : ارجعنا إليها ( نجب دعوتك ونتبع الرسل   ) فيجابون : 

 ( أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل   ) حلفتم في دار الدنيا ( ما لكم من زوال   ) عنها أي : لا تبعثون . وهو قوله تعالى : ( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت   ) ( النحل - 38 ) . 
( وسكنتم في مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم وتبين لكم كيف فعلنا بهم وضربنا لكم الأمثال   ( 45 ) وقد مكروا مكرهم وعند الله مكرهم وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال   ( 46 ) . 

 ( وسكنتم ) في الدنيا ( في مساكن الذين ظلموا أنفسهم   ) بالكفر والعصيان قوم نوح ،  وعاد ،  وثمود ،  وغيرهم . ( وتبين لكم كيف فعلنا بهم   ) أي : عرفتم عقوبتنا إياهم ( وضربنا لكم الأمثال   ) أي : بينا أن مثلكم كمثلهم . 

 ( وقد مكروا مكرهم وعند الله مكرهم   ) أي : جزاء مكرهم ( وإن كان مكرهم   ) قرأ علي   وابن مسعود    : ( وإن كان مكرهم   ) بالدال ، وقرأ العامة بالنون . 

 ( لتزول منه الجبال   ) قرأ العامة لتزول بكسر اللام الأولى ونصب الثانية . 

 معناه : وما كان مكرهم . 

 قال الحسن    : إن كان مكرهم لأضعف من أن تزول منه الجبال . 

 وقيل : معناه إن مكرهم لا يزيل أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي هو ثابت كثبوت الجبال . 

 وقرأ  ابن جريج ،   والكسائي    : " لتزول " بفتح اللام الأولى ورفع الثانية ، معناه : إن مكرهم وإن عظم حتى بلغ محلا يزيل الجبال لم يقدروا على إزالة أمر محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال قتادة    : معناه وإن كان شركهم لتزول منه الجبال ، وهو قوله تعالى : ( وتخر الجبال هدا أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا   ) ( مريم - 19 ) . 

 ويحكى عن  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه في معنى الآية : أنها نزلت في نمرود  الجبار الذي حاج إبراهيم  في ربه ، وذلك أنه قال : إن كان ما يقول إبراهيم  حقا   فلا أنتهي حتى أصعد السماء فأعلم ما فيها ، فعمد إلى أربعة أفرخ من  النسور  فرباها حتى شبت واتخذ تابوتا ، وجعل له بابا من أعلى وبابا من أسفل  ، وقعد  نمرود  مع رجل في  التابوت ، ونصب  خشبات في أطراف التابوت ، وجعل على رءوسها اللحم ، وربط  التابوت بأرجل  النسور ، فطرن وصعدن طمعا في اللحم ، حتى مضى يوم وأبعدن في  الهواء ، فقال  نمرود  لصاحبه : افتح الباب الأعلى ، وانظر إلى السماء هل قربناها ، ففتح   [ ص:  361 ]    [ الباب ونظر ] فقال : إن السماء كهيئتها ثم قال : افتح الباب  الأسفل  وانظر إلى الأرض كيف تراها ؟ ففعل ، فقال : أرى الأرض مثل اللجة  والجبال  مثل الدخان ، فطارت النسور يوما آخر ، وارتفعت حتى حالت الريح  بينها وبين  الطيران ، فقال لصاحبه : افتح البابين ففتح الأعلى فإذا السماء  كهيئتها ،  وفتح الأسفل فإذا الأرض سوداء مظلمة ، فنودي : أيها الطاغية  أين تريد ؟ 

 قال عكرمة    : كان معه  في التابوت غلام قد  حمل معه القوس والنشاب ، فرمى بسهم فعاد إليه السهم  متلطخا بدم سمكة قذفت  نفسها من بحر في الهواء - وقيل : طائر أصابه السهم -  فقال : كفيت شغل إله  السماء . 

 قال : ثم أمر نمرود  صاحبه  أن يصوب الخشبات  وينكص اللحم ، ففعل ، فهبطت النسور بالتابوت ، فسمعت  الجبال حفيف التابوت  والنسور ، ففزعت وظنت أنه قد حدث حدث من السماء ، وأن  الساعة قد قامت ،  فكادت تزول عن أماكنها ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال   ) . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (248)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ
 الاية46 إلى الاية 52

( فلا تحسبن الله مخلف وعده رسله إن الله عزيز ذو انتقام   ( 47 ) يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات وبرزوا لله الواحد القهار   ( 48 ) . 

 ( فلا تحسبن الله مخلف وعده رسله   ) بالنصر لأوليائه وهلاك أعدائه ، وفيه تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : ولا تحسبن الله مخلف رسله وعده ( إن الله عزيز ذو انتقام   ) . 

قوله عز وجل : ( يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات   )   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ، حدثنا خالد بن مخلد  ، عن محمد بن جعفر بن أبي كثير  ، حدثني أبو حازم بن دينار ،  عن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يحشر الناس يوم القيامة على أرض بيضاء عفراء كقرصة النقي ليس فيها علم لأحد   " .   [ ص: 362 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يحيى بن بكير  ، حدثنا الليث  عن خالد - هو ابن يزيد ،    - عن سعيد بن أبي هلال  ، عن  زيد بن أسلم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " تكون الأرض يوم القيامة خبزة واحدة يتكفؤها الجبار بيده كما يتكفأ أحدكم خبزته في السفر ، نزلا لأهل الجنة   " . 

 وعن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه في هذه الآية قال : تبدل الأرض بأرض كفضة بيضاء نقية لم يسفك فيها دم ولم تعمل فيها خطيئة . 

 وقال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه : تبدل الأرض من فضة ، والسماء من ذهب . 

 وقال محمد بن كعب ،   وسعيد بن جبير    : تبدل الأرض خبزة بيضاء يأكل المؤمن من تحت قدميه . 

 وقيل : معنى التبديل جعل السماوات جنانا وجعل الأرض نيرانا . 

 وقيل : تبديل الأرض تغييرها من هيئة إلى هيئة ، وهي تسيير جبالها ، وطم   أنهارها ، وتسوية أوديتها ، وقطع أشجارها ، وجعلها قاعا صفصفا ، وتبديل   السماوات : تغيير حالها بتكوير شمسها ، وخسوف قمرها وانتثار نجومها ،   وكونها مرة كالدهان ، ومرة كالمهل . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا علي بن مسهر  ، عن  داود - وهو ابن أبي هند ،    - عن الشعبي  ، عن مسروق  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : سألت   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قوله عز وجل : " يوم تبدل الأرض غير   الأرض والسماوات " فأين يكون الناس يومئذ يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : " على   الصراط   " .   [ ص: 363 ] 

 وروي عن ثوبان  أن   حبرا من اليهود سأل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : أين يكون الناس   يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض ؟ قال : " هم في الظلمة دون الجسر   " . 

 وقوله تعالى : ( وبرزوا ) خرجوا من قبورهم ( لله الواحد القهار   ) الذي يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد . 
( وترى المجرمين يومئذ مقرنين في الأصفاد   ( 49 ) . 

 ( وترى المجرمين يومئذ مقرنين   ) مشدودين بعضهم ببعض ( في الأصفاد   ) في القيود والأغلال ، واحدها صفد ، وكل من شددته شدا وثيقا فقد صفدته . 

 قال أبو عبيدة    : صفدت الرجل فهو مصفود ، وصفدته بالتشديد فهو مصفد . 

 وقيل : يقرن كل كافر مع شيطانه في سلسلة ، بيانه قوله تعالى : ( احشروا الذين ظلموا وأزواجهم   ) ( الصافات - 22 ) ، يعني : قرناءهم من الشياطين . 

 وقيل : معناه مقرنة أيديهم وأرجلهم إلى رقابهم بالأصفاد والقيود ، ومنه قيل للحبل : قرن . 
( سرابيلهم من قطران وتغشى وجوههم النار   ( 50 ) . 

 ( سرابيلهم ) أي : قمصهم ، واحدها سربال . ( من قطران   ) هو الذي تهنأ به الإبل . 

 وقرأ عكرمة ،  ويعقوب    " من قطر آن " على كلمتين منونتين والقطر : النحاس ، والصفر المذاب ، والآن : الذي انتهى حره ، قال الله تعالى : ( يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن   ) ( الرحمن - 44 ) . 

 ( وتغشى وجوههم النار   ) أي : تعلو . 
( ليجزي الله كل نفس ما كسبت إن الله سريع الحساب   ( 51 ) هذا بلاغ للناس ولينذروا به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولو الألباب   ( 52 ) . 

 ( ليجزي الله كل نفس ما كسبت   ) من خير وشر ( إن الله سريع الحساب   ) . 

 ( هذا ) أي : هذا القرآن ( بلاغ ) أي : تبليغ وعظة ( للناس ولينذروا   ) وليخوفوا ( به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد   ) أي : ليستدلوا بهذه الآيات على وحدانية الله تعالى : ( وليذكر أولو الألباب   ) أي : ليتعظ أولو العقول . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (249)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةِ الْحِجْرِ
**الاية1 إلى الاية 20

[ سُورَةِ الْحِجْرِ ] 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ وَقُرْآنٍ مُبِينٍ   ( 1 ) رُبَمَا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ   ( 2 ) . 

 ( الر ) قِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ : أَنَا اللَّهُ أَرَى ( تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ     ) أَيْ : هَذِهِ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ ( وَقُرْآنٍ ) أَيْ : وَآيَاتُ   قُرْآنٍ ( مُبِينٍ ) أَيْ : بَيَّنَ الْحَلَالَ مِنَ الْحَرَامِ وَالْحَقَّ   مِنَ الْبَاطِلِ . فَإِنْ قِيلَ : لِمَ ذَكَرَ الْكِتَابَ ثُمَّ قَالَ (   وَقُرْآنٍ مُبِينٍ ) وَكِلَاهُمَا وَاحِدٌ ؟ 

 قُلْنَا : قَدْ قِيلَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يُفِيدُ فَائِدَةً أُخْرَى ، فَإِنَّ   الْكِتَابَ : مَا يُكْتَبُ ، وَالْقُرْآنُ : مَا يُجْمَعُ بَعْضُهُ إِلَى   بَعْضٍ . 

 وَقِيلَ : الْمُرَادُ بِالْكِتَابِ : التَّوْرَاةُ وَالْإِنْجِيلُ ، وَبِالْقُرْآنِ هَذَا الْكِتَابُ . 

 ( رُبَمَا ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ ،  وَنَافِعٌ ،  وَعَاصِمٌ  بِتَخْفِيفِ   الْبَاءِ وَالْبَاقُونَ بِتَشْدِيدِهَا ، وَهُمَا لُغَتَانِ ، وَرُبَّ   لِلتَّقْلِيلِ وَكَمْ لِلتَّكْثِيرِ ، وَرُبَّ تَدْخُلُ عَلَى الِاسْمِ ،   وَرُبَمَا عَلَى الْفِعْلِ ، يُقَالُ : رُبَّ رَجُلٍ جَاءَنِي ، وَرُبَمَا   جَاءَنِي رَجُلٌ ، وَأَدْخَلَ مَا هَاهُنَا لِلْفِعْلِ بَعْدَهَا . (   يَوَدُّ ) يَتَمَنَّى ( الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ   ) . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْحَالِ الَّتِي يَتَمَنَّى الْكَافِرُ فِيهَا الْإِسْلَامَ . 

 قَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : حَالَةُ الْمُعَايَنَةِ .   [ ص: 368 ] 

 وَقِيلَ : يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ . 

 وَالْمَشْهُورُ أَنَّهُ حِينَ يُخْرِجُ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ   . 

 وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  أَبِي مُوسَى الْأَشْعَرِيِّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " إِذَا   اجْتَمَعَ أَهْلُ النَّارِ فِي النَّارِ ، وَمَعَهُمْ مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ   مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ ، قَالَ الْكَفَّارُ لِمَنْ فِي النَّارِ مِنْ   أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ : أَلَسْتُمْ مُسْلِمِينَ ؟ قَالُوا بَلَى ، قَالُوا :   فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْكُمْ إِسْلَامُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ مَعَنَا فِي النَّارِ ؟   قَالُوا : كَانَتْ لَنَا ذُنُوبٌ فَأُخِذْنَا بِهَا ، فَيَغْضَبُ اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى لَهُمْ [ بِفَضْلِ رَحْمَتِهِ ] فَيَأْمُرُ بِكُلِّ مَنْ كَانَ   مَنْ أَهْلِ الْقِبْلَةِ فِي النَّارِ فَيُخْرَجُونَ مِنْهَا ، فَحِينَئِذٍ   يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ كَانُوا مُسْلِمِينَ   . 

 فَإِنْ قِيلَ : كَيْفَ قَالَ " رُبَمَا " وَهِيَ لِلتَّقْلِيلِ وَهَذَا التَّمَنِّي يُكْثِرُ مِنْهُ الْكُفَّارُ ؟ 

 قُلْنَا : قَدْ تُذْكَرُ " رُبَمَا " لِلتَّكْثِيرِ ، أَوْ أَرَادَ :   أَنَّ شُغْلَهُمْ بِالْعَذَابِ لَا يُفَرِّغُهُمْ لِلنَّدَامَةِ إِنَّمَا   يَخْطُرُ ذَلِكَ بِبَالِهِمْ أَحْيَانًا .
( ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون   ( 3 ) . 

 ( ذرهم ) يا محمد  ،  يعني : الذين كفروا (  يأكلوا ) في الدنيا ( ويتمتعوا ) من لذاتهم ( ويلههم )  يشغلهم ( الأمل )  عن الأخذ بحظهم من الإيمان والطاعة ( فسوف يعلمون ) إذا  وردوا القيامة  وذاقوا وبال ما صنعوا ، وهذا تهديد ووعيد . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : " ذرهم " تهديد ، وقوله : " فسوف يعلمون " تهديد آخر   ، فمتى يهنأ العيش بين تهديدين ؟ والآية نسختها آية القتال . 
[ ص: 369 ]   ( وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا ولها كتاب معلوم   ( 4 ) ما تسبق من أمة أجلها وما يستأخرون   ( 5 ) وقالوا يا أيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر إنك لمجنون   ( 6 ) لو ما تأتينا بالملائكة إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 7 ) ما ننزل الملائكة إلا بالحق وما كانوا إذا منظرين   ( 8 ) إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون   ( 9 ) . 

 ( وما أهلكنا من قرية   ) أي : من أهل قرية ( إلا ولها كتاب معلوم   ) أي : أجل مضروب لا يتقدم عليه ، ولا يأتيهم العذاب حتى يبلغوه ، ولا يتأخر عنهم . 

 ( ما تسبق من أمة أجلها   ) " من " صلة ( وما يستأخرون   ) أي : الموت لا يتقدم ولا يتأخر ، وقيل : العذاب المضروب . 

 ( وقالوا ) يعني : مشركي مكة    ( يا أيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر   ) أي : القرآن ، وأرادوا به محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إنك لمجنون ) وذكروا تنزيل الذكر على سبيل الاستهزاء . 

 ( لو ما ) هلا ( تأتينا بالملائكة ) شاهدين لك بالصدق على ما تقول ( إن كنت من الصادقين ) أنك نبي . 

 ( ما ننزل الملائكة   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  غير أبي بكر  بنونين " الملائكة " نصب ، وقرأ أبو بكر  بالتاء   وضمها وفتح الزاي " الملائكة " رفع ، وقرأ الباقون بالتاء وفتحها وفتح   الزاي " الملائكة " رفع . ( إلا بالحق ) أي : بالعذاب ولو نزلت يعني   الملائكة لعجلوا بالعذاب ( وما كانوا إذا منظرين     ) أي : مؤخرين ، وقد كان الكفار يطلبون إنزال الملائكة عيانا فأجابهم   الله تعالى بهذا . ومعناه : إنهم لو نزلوا أعيانا لزال عن الكفار الإمهال   وعذبوا في الحال . 

 ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر   ) يعني القرآن ( وإنا له لحافظون   ) أي : نحفظ القرآن من الشياطين أن   [ ص: 370 ] يزيدوا فيه ، أو ينقصوا منه ، أو يبدلوا ، قال الله تعالى : ( لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه   ) ( فصلت - 42 ) والباطل : هو إبليس ، لا يقدر أن يزيد فيه ما ليس منه ولا أن ينقص منه ما هو منه . 

 وقيل الهاء في " له " راجعة إلى محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم أي : إنا لمحمد  لحافظون ممن أراده بسوء كما قال جل ذكره : ( والله يعصمك من الناس   ) ( المائدة - 67 ) . 
( ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك في شيع الأولين   ( 10 ) وما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 11 ) كذلك نسلكه في قلوب المجرمين   ( 12 ) لا يؤمنون به وقد خلت سنة الأولين   ( 13 ) ولو فتحنا عليهم بابا من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون   ( 14 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك   ) أي : رسلا ( في شيع الأولين   ) أي : في [ الأمم والقرون الماضية ] . 

 والشيعة : هم القوم المجتمعون المتفقة كلمتهم . 

 ( وما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون   ) كما فعلوا بك ، ذكره تسلية للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( كذلك نسلكه   ) أي : كما سلكنا الكفر والتكذيب والاستهزاء بالرسل في قلوب شيع الأولين ، كذلك [ نسلكه : ندخله ] ( في قلوب المجرمين   ) يعني : مشركي مكة  قومك . وفيه رد على القدرية    . 

 ( لا يؤمنون به ) يعني : لا يؤمنون بمحمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم وبالقرآن ( وقد خلت ) مضت ( سنة الأولين ) أي : وقائع  الله  تعالى بالإهلاك فيمن كذب الرسل من الأمم الخالية ، يخوف أهل مكة    . 

 ( ولو فتحنا عليهم   ) يعني : على الذين يقولون لو ما تأتينا بالملائكة ( بابا من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون   ) أي : فظلت الملائكة يعرجون فيها ، وهم يرونها عيانا ، هذا قول الأكثرين .   [ ص: 371 ] 

 وقال الحسن    : معناه فظل هؤلاء الكفار يعرجون فيها أي : يصعدون . والأول أصح . 
( لقالوا إنما سكرت أبصارنا بل نحن قوم مسحورون   ( 15 ) . ( ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين   ( 16 ) . 

 ( لقالوا إنما سكرت   ) سدت ( أبصارنا ) قاله ابن عباس    . 

 وقال الحسن    : سحرت . 

 وقال قتادة    : أخذت . 

 وقال الكلبي    : عميت . 

 وقرأ ابن كثير    " سكرت " بالتخفيف ، أي : حبست ومنعت النظر كما يسكر النهر لحبس الماء . ( بل نحن قوم مسحورون   ) أي : عمل فينا السحر فسحرنا محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 قوله عز وجل ( ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا   ) والبروج : هي النجوم الكبار ، مأخوذة من الظهور ، يقال : تبرجت المرأة أي : ظهرت . 

 وأراد بها : المنازل التي تنزلها الشمس ، والقمر ، والكواكب السيارة ، وهي   اثنا عشر برجا : الحمل ، والثور ، والجوزاء ، والسرطان ، والأسد ،   والسنبلة ، والميزان ، والعقرب ، والقوس ، والجدي ، والدلو ، والحوت . 

 وقال عطية    : هي قصور في السماء عليها الحرس .   [ ص: 372 ] 

 ( وزيناها ) أي : السماء بالشمس والقمر والنجوم ( للناظرين ) .
( وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   ( 17 ) إلا من استرق السمع فأتبعه شهاب مبين   ( 18 ) . 

 ( وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   ) مرجوم . وقيل : ملعون . 

 قال ابن عباس    : كانت الشياطين لا يحجبون عن السماوات وكانوا يدخلونها ، ويأتون بأخبارها فيلقون على الكهنة ، فلما ولدعيسى  عليه السلام منعوا من ثلاث سموات ، فلما ولد محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم منعوا من السماوات أجمع ، فما منهم من أحد يريد استراق   السمع إلا رمي بشهاب ، فلما منعوا من تلك المقاعد ذكروا ذلك لإبليس ، فقال   لقد حدث في الأرض حدث ، قال : فبعثهم فوجدوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   يتلو القرآن ، فقالوا : هذا والله ما حدث . 

 ( إلا من استرق السمع   ) لكن من استرق السمع ( فأتبعه شهاب مبين   ) والشهاب : الشعلة من النار . 

 وذلك أن الشياطين يركب بعضهم بعضا إلى السماء الدنيا ، ويسترقون السمع من   الملائكة ، فيرمون بالكواكب فلا تخطئ أبدا ، فمنهم من تقتله ، ومنهم من   تحرق وجهه أو جنبه أو يده أو حيث يشاء الله ، ومنهم من تخبله فيصير غولا   يضل الناس في البوادي . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  الحميدي  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، حدثنا عمرو  ، قال : سمعت عكرمة  يقول : سمعت  أبا هريرة  يقول : إن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا قضى الله الأمر في السماء ضربت الملائكة بأجنحتها   [ ص:  373 ] خضعانا  لقوله ، كأنه سلسلة على صفوان ، فإذا فزع عن قلوبهم قالوا :  ماذا قال ربكم  ؟ قالوا للذي قال : الحق ، وهو العلي الكبير ، فيسمعها  مسترقو السمع ،  ومسترقو السمع هكذا بعضهم فوق بعض - ووصف سفيان بكفه  فحرفها وبدد بين  أصابعه - فيسمع أحدهم الكلمة فيلقيها إلى من تحته ، ثم  يلقيها الآخر إلى من  تحته ، حتى يلقيها على لسان الساحر ، أو الكاهن ،  فربما أدركه الشهاب قبل  أن يلقيها ، وربما ألقاها قبل أن يدركه ، فيكذب  معها مائة كذبة فيقال :  أليس قد قال لنا يوم كذا وكذا يكون كذا وكذا ،  فيصدق بتلك الكلمة التي سمعت  من السماء   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد بن أبي مريم  ، حدثنا الليث  ، حدثنا ابن جعفر  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن عروة بن الزبير  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها زوج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنها سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن   الملائكة تنزل في العنان ، وهو السحاب ، فتذكر الأمر الذي قضي في السماء   فتسترق الشياطين السمع فتسمعه فتوحيه إلى الكهان ، فيكذبون معها مائة كذبة   من عند أنفسهم   " . 

 واعلم أن هذا لم يكن ظاهرا قبل مبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم يذكره   شاعر من العرب قبل زمان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنما ظهر في بدء أمره   وكان ذلك أساسا لنبوته عليه السلام . 

 وقال يعقوب بن عتبة بن المغيرة بن الأخنس بن شريق    : إن أول من فزع للرمي بالنجوم هذا الحي من ثقيف  وإنهم جاءوا إلى رجل منهم يقال له عمرو بن أمية أحد بني علاج  ،   وكان أهدى العرب ، فقالوا له : ألم تر ما حدث في السماء من القذف بالنجوم  ؟  قال : بلى ، فانظروا فإن كانت معالم النجوم التي يهتدى بها في البر  والبحر  وتعرف بها الأنواء من الصيف والشتاء لما يصلح الناس من معايشهم هي  التي  يرمى بها فهي - والله - طي الدنيا وهلاك الخلق الذي فيها ، وإن كانت    [ ص: 374 ] نجوما غيرها ، وهي والله ثابتة على حالها فهذا الأمر أراده الله تعالى بهذا الخلق . 

 قال معمر  قلت للزهري    : أكان يرمى بالنجوم في الجاهلية ؟ قال : نعم ، قلت : أفرأيت قوله تعالى : ( وأنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد للسمع   ) [ الآية - 6 ] الجن ؟ قال : غلظت وشدد أمرها حين بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال  ابن قتيبة    : إن الرجم كان قبل مبعثه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولكن لم يكن [ مثله ] في شدة الحراسة بعد مبعثه . 

 وقيل : إن النجم ينقض فيرمي الشياطين ، ثم يعود إلى مكانه ، والله أعلم . 
( والأرض مددناها وألقينا فيها رواسي وأنبتنا فيها من كل شيء موزون   ( 19 ) وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش ومن لستم له برازقين   ( 20 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( والأرض مددناها   ) بسطناها على وجه الماء ، يقال : إنها مسيرة خمسمائة سنة في مثلها دحيت من تحت الكعبة    ( وألقينا فيها رواسي   ) جبالا ثوابت ، وقد كانت الأرض تميد إلى أن أرساها الله بالجبال ( وأنبتنا فيها   ) أي : في الأرض ( من كل شيء موزون   ) مقدر معلوم . 

 وقيل : يعني في الجبال ، وهي جواهر من الذهب ، والفضة ، والحديد ، والنحاس وغيرها ، حتى الزرنيخ ، والكحل كل ذلك يوزن وزنا . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : هي الأشياء التي توزن وزنا . 

 ( وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش   ) جمع معيشة ، قيل : أراد بها المطاعم ، والمشارب ، والملابس [ وهي ما ] يعيش به الآدمي في الدنيا ( ومن لستم له برازقين     ) أي : جعلنا فيها من لستم له برازقين من الدواب والأنعام ، أي :  جعلناها  لكم وكفيناكم رزقها ، و " من " في الآية بمعنى " ما " كقوله تعالى  : ( فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين   ) ( النور - 45 ) .   [ ص: 375 ] 

 وقيل : " من " في موضعها; لأنه أراد المماليك مع الدواب . 

 وقيل : " من " في محل الخفض عطفا على الكاف والميم في " لكم " . 
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (250)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةِ الْحِجْرِ
**الاية21 إلى الاية 40

[ سُورَةِ الْحِجْرِ ] 
**( وإن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه وما ننزله إلا بقدر معلوم   ( 21 ) وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح فأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأسقيناكموه وما أنتم له بخازنين   ( 22 ) . 

 ( وإن من شيء   ) [ أي : وما من شيء ] ( إلا عندنا خزائنه   ) أي مفاتيح خزائنه . وقيل : أراد به المطر . 

 ( وما ننزله إلا بقدر معلوم   ) لكل أرض حد مقدر ، ويقال : لا تنزل من السماء قطرة إلا ومعها ملك يسوقها حيث يريد الله عز وجل ويشاء . 

 وعن  جعفر بن محمد  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده قال : في العرش مثال جميع ما خلق الله في البر والبحر ، وهو تأويل قوله تعالى : " وإن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه   " . 

 ( وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح   ) أي : حوامل ، لأنها تحمل الماء إلى السحاب ، وهو جمع لاقحة ، يقال : ناقة لاقحة إذا حملت الولد . 

 قال ابن مسعود    : يرسل الله الريح فتحمل الماء فيمر به السحاب ، فيدر كما تدر اللقحة ، ثم تمطر . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : أراد باللواقح الملاقح واحدتها ملقحة ، لأنها تلقح الأشجار . 

 قال  عبيد بن عمير     : يبعث الله الريح  المبشرة فتقم الأرض قما ، ثم يبعث الله المثيرة فتثير  السحاب ، ثم يبعث  الله المؤلفة السحاب بعضه إلى بعض فتجعله ركاما ، ثم يبعث  اللواقح فتلقح  الشجر . 

 وقال أبو بكر بن عياش    : لا تقطر قطرة من السحاب إلا بعد أن تعمل الرياح الأربع فيه ، فالصبا تهيجه ، والشمال تجمعه ، والجنوب تذره ، والدبور تفرقه . 

 وفي الخبر أن : اللقح رياح الجنوب   .   [ ص: 376 ] 

 وفي [ بعض ] الآثار : ما هبت ريح الجنوب إلا وبعث عينا غدقة . 

 وأما الريح العقيم : فإنها تأتي بالعذاب ولا تلقح . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع  ، أخبرنا  الشافعي  ، أخبرنا من لا أتهم بحديثه ، حدثنا العلاء بن راشد  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن ابن عباس  قال : ما   هبت ريح قط إلا جثا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ركبتيه ، وقال : اللهم   اجعلها رحمة ولا تجعلها عذابا ، اللهم اجعلها رياحا ولا تجعلها ريحا   . قال ابن عباس    : في كتاب الله عز وجل : ( إنا أرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا   ) ( القمر - 19 ( إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم   ) ( الذاريات - 41 ) وقال : ( وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح   ) ( الحجر - 22 ) وقال : ( أن يرسل الرياح مبشرات   ) ( الروم - 41 ) . 

 قوله : ( فأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأسقيناكموه     ) أي : جعلنا المطر لكم سقيا ، يقال : أسقى فلان فلانا : إذا جعل له سقيا   ، وسقاه : إذا أعطاه ما يشرب . وتقول العرب : سقيت الرجل ماء ولبنا إذا   كان لسقيه ، فإذا جعلوا له ماء لشرب أرضه ودوابه تقول : أسقيته . 

 ( وما أنتم له بخازنين   ) يعني المطر في خزائننا لا في خزائنكم . وقال سفيان : بمانعين . 
( وإنا لنحن نحيي ونميت ونحن الوارثون   ( 23 ) . 

 ( وإنا لنحن نحيي ونميت ونحن الوارثون   ) بأن نميت جميع الخلائق ، فلا يبقى حي سوانا . 

 والوارث من صفات الله عز وجل . قيل : الباقي بعد فناء الخلق . 

 وقيل : معناه إن مصير الخلق إليه .   [ ص: 377 ] 
( ولقد علمنا المستقدمين منكم ولقد علمنا المستأخرين   ( 24 ) . 

 ( ولقد علمنا المستقدمين منكم ولقد علمنا المستأخرين   ) قال ابن عباس    : أراد بالمستقدمين الأموات وبالمستأخرين الأحياء . 

 قال الشعبي    : الأولين والآخرين . 

 وقال عكرمة    : المستقدمون من خلق الله ، والمستأخرون من لم يخلق الله . 

 قال مجاهد    : المستقدمون القرون الأولى والمستأخرون أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال الحسن    : المستقدمون في الطاعة والخير ، والمستأخرون المبطئون عنها . 

 وقيل : المستقدمون في الصفوف في الصلاة والمستأخرون فيها . وذلك أن النساء   كن يخرجن إلى صلاة الجماعة فيقفن خلف الرجال ، فربما كان من الرجال من في   قلبه ريبة فيتأخر إلى آخر صفوف الرجال ، ومن النساء من كانت في قلبها  ريبة  فتتقدم إلى أول صفوف النساء لتقرب من الرجال . فنزلت هذه الآية . 

 وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " خير صفوف الرجال أولها وشرها آخرها ، وخير صفوف النساء آخرها وشرها أولها   " . 

 وقال الأوزاعي    : أراد المصلين في أول الوقت والمؤخرين إلى آخره . 

 وقال مقاتل    : أراد بالمستقدمين والمستأخرين في صف القتال . 

 وقال ابن عيينة    : أراد من يسلم ومن لا يسلم .
[ ص: 378 ]   ( وإن ربك هو يحشرهم إنه حكيم عليم   ( 25 ) ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   ( 26 ) . 

 ( وإن ربك هو يحشرهم إنه حكيم عليم   ) على ما علم منهم . 

 وقيل : يميت الكل ، ثم يحشرهم الأولين والآخرين . 

 أخبرنا أبو صالح أحمد بن عبد الملك المؤذن  ، أخبرنا أبو سعيد الصيرفي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الجبار  ، حدثنا أبو معاوية  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن أبي سفيان  عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من مات على شيء بعثه الله عليه   " . 

 قوله تعالى ( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان   ) يعني : آدم  عليه   السلام ، سمي إنسانا لظهوره وإدراك البصر إياه . وقيل : من النسيان لأنه   عهد إليه فنسي . ( من صلصال ) وهو الطين اليابس الذي إذا نقرته سمعت له   صلصلة ، أي : صوتا . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هو الطين الحر ، الذي نضب عنه الماء تشقق ، فإذا حرك تقعقع . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هو الطين المنتن . واختاره الكسائي  ، وقال : هو من صل اللحم وأصل ، إذا أنتن ( من حمإ ) والحمأ : الطين الأسود ( مسنون ) أي : متغير . قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : هو المنتن المتغير .   [ ص: 379 ] 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : هو المصبوب . تقول العرب : سننت الماء أي صببته . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هو التراب المبتل المنتن ، جعل صلصالا كالفخار . 

 وفي بعض الآثار : إن الله عز وجل خمر طينة آدم  وتركه حتى صار متغيرا أسود ، ثم خلق منه آدم  عليه السلام . 
( والجان خلقناه من قبل من نار السموم   ( 27 ) . 

 ( والجان خلقناه من قبل   ) قال ابن عباس    : هو أبو الجن كما أن آدم  أبو البشر . 

 وقال قتادة    : هو إبليس خلق قبل آدم    . 

 ويقال : الجان : أبو الجن ، وإبليس أبو الشياطين . 

 وفي الجن مسلمون وكافرون ، ويحيون ويموتون ، وأما الشياطين; فليس منهم مسلمون ، ويموتون إذا مات إبليس . 

 وذكر وهب    : إن من الجن من يولد لهم ويأكلون ويشربون [ بمنزلة الآدميين ] ومن الجن من هم بمنزلة الريح لا يأكلون ولا يشربون ولا يتوالدون . 

 ( من نار السموم   ) والسموم ريح حارة تدخل مسام الإنسان فتقتله . ويقال : السموم بالنهار والحرور بالليل . 

 وعن الكلبي ،  عن أبي صالح      : السموم نار لا دخان لها ، والصواعق تكون منها ، وهي نار بين السماء   وبين الحجاب ، فإذا أحدث الله أمرا خرقت الحجاب فهوت إلى ما أمرت ، فالهدة   التي تسمعون في خرق ذلك الحجاب . 

 وقيل : نار السموم لهب النار . 

 وقيل : من نار السموم أي : من نار جهنم . 

 وعن الضحاك ،  عن ابن عباس  قال   : كان إبليس من حي من الملائكة يقال لهم الجن خلقوا من نار السموم وخلقت   الجن الذين ذكروا في القرآن من مارج من نار ، فأما الملائكة فإنهم خلقوا    [ ص: 380 ] من النور . 
( وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   ( 28 ) فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين   ( 29 ) فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون   ( 30 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا   ) أي : سأخلق بشرا ( من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   ) . 

 ( فإذا سويته ) عدلت صورته ، وأتممت خلقه ( ونفخت فيه من روحي ) فصار بشرا   حيا ، والروح جسم لطيف يحيا به الإنسان ، وأضافه إلى نفسه تشريفا ( فقعوا   له ساجدين ) سجود تحية لا سجود عبادة . 

 ( فسجد الملائكة ) الذين أمروا بالسجود ( كلهم أجمعون ) . 

 فإن قيل : لم قال ( كلهم أجمعون   ) وقد حصل المقصود بقوله فسجد الملائكة ؟ 

 قلنا : زعم الخليل ،   وسيبويه  أنه ذكر ذلك تأكيدا . 

 وذكر المبرد    : أن قوله ( فسجد الملائكة     ) كان من المحتمل أنه سجد بعضهم فذكر " كلهم " ليزول هذا الإشكال ، ثم   كان [ يحتمل أنهم سجدوا ] في أوقات مختلفة فزال ذلك الإشكال بقوله " أجمعون   " 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : إن الله عز وجل قال لجماعة من الملائكة : اسجدوا لآدم  فلم يفعلوا فأرسل الله عليهم نارا فأحرقتهم ، ثم قال لجماعة أخرى : اسجدوا لآدم  فسجدوا .
[ ص: 381 ]   ( إلا إبليس أبى أن يكون مع الساجدين   ( 31 ) . ( قال يا إبليس ما لك ألا تكون مع الساجدين   ( 32 ) قال لم أكن لأسجد لبشر خلقته من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   ( 33 ) قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم   ( 34 ) وإن عليك اللعنة إلى يوم الدين   ( 35 ) قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون   ( 36 ) قال فإنك من المنظرين   ( 37 ) إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم   ( 38 ) قال رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين   ( 39 ) إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( قال لم أكن لأسجد لبشر خلقته من صلصال من حمإ مسنون   ) أراد : أنا [ أفضل ] منه لأنه طيني ، وأنا ناري ، والنار تأكل الطين . 

 ( قال فاخرج منها   ) أي : من الجنة ( فإنك رجيم ) طريد . 

 ( وإن عليك اللعنة إلى يوم الدين   ) قيل : إن أهل السماوات يلعنون إبليس كما يلعنه أهل الأرض ، فهو ملعون في السماء والأرض . 

 ( قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون   ) أراد الخبيث أن لا يموت . 

 ( قال فإنك من المنظرين إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم   ) أي : الوقت الذي يموت فيه الخلائق ، وهو النفخة الأولى . 

 ويقال : إن مدة موت إبليس أربعون سنة وهي ما بين النفختين . 

 ويقال : لم تكن إجابة الله تعالى إياه في الإمهال إكراما له ، بل كانت زيادة في بلائه وشقائه . 

 ( قال رب بما أغويتني   ) أضللتني . وقيل : خيبتني من رحمتك ( لأزينن لهم في الأرض   ) حب الدنيا ومعاصيك ( ولأغوينهم ) أي : لأضلنهم ( أجمعين ) 

 ( إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   ) المؤمنين الذين أخلصوا لك الطاعة والتوحيد ، ومن فتح اللام ، أي : من أخلصته بتوحيدك واصطفيته . 




**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (251)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ الْحِجْرِ
الاية41 إلى الاية 72

( قال هذا صراط علي مستقيم   ( 41 ) إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين   ( 42 ) وإن جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين   ( 43 ) لها سبعة أبواب لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( قال ) الله تعالى ( هذا صراط علي مستقيم   ) قال الحسن    : معناه صراط إلي مستقيم . 

 وقال مجاهد    : الحق يرجع إلى الله تعالى ، وعليه طريقه ، ولا يعوج عليه شيء . 

 وقال الأخفش    : يعني : علي الدلالة على الصراط المستقيم . 

 قال الكسائي    : هذا  على التهديد والوعيد  كما يقول الرجل لمن يخاصمه : طريقك علي ، أي : لا تفلت  مني ، كما قال عز  وجل : " إن ربك لبالمرصاد " ( الفجر 14 ) . وقيل : معناه  على استقامته  بالبيان والبرهان والتوفيق والهداية . 

 وقرأ ابن سيرين ، وقتادة ، ويعقوب : علي ، من العلو أي : رفيع ، وعبر بعضهم عنه : رفيع أن ينال ، مستقيم أن يمال . 

إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان ، أي : قوة . 

 قال أهل المعاني : يعني على قلوبهم . 

 وسئل سفيان بن عيينة عن هذه الآية فقال : معناه ليس لك عليهم سلطان تلقيهم   في ذنب يضيق عنه عفوي ، وهؤلاء ثنية الله الذين هداهم الله واجتباهم . إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين   . 

وإن جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين ، يعني موعد إبليس ومن تبعه . 

لها سبعة أبواب ، أطباق . 

 قال علي رضي الله عنه : تدرون كيف أبواب النار؟ هكذا   ، ووضع [ شعبة ] إحدى يديه على الأخرى ، أي : سبعة أبواب بعضها فوق بعض   وإن الله وضع الجنان على العرض ووضع النيران بعضها فوق بعض . 

 قال ابن جريج : النار سبع دركات   : أولها جهنم ، ثم لظى ، ثم الحطمة ، ثم السعير ، ثم سقر ، ثم الجحيم ، ثم الهاوية . 

لكل باب منهم جزء مقسوم ، أي : لكل دركة قوم يسكنونها . 

 وقال الضحاك : في الدركة الأولى أهل التوحيد الذي أدخلوا النار ، يعذبون   بقدر ذنوبهم ثم يخرجون ، وفي الثانية النصارى ، وفي الثالثة اليهود ، وفي   الرابعة الصابئون ، وفي الخامسة المجوس ، وفي السادسة أهل الشرك ، وفي   السابعة المنافقون ، فذلك قوله تعالى : إن المنافقين في الدرك الأسفل من النار ، ( النساء 145 ) . 

 وروي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : "   لجهنم سبعة أبواب باب منها لمن سل السيف على أمتي أو قال على أمة محمد " . 
[ ص: 383 ] إن المتقين في جنات وعيون   ( 45 ) ادخلوها بسلام آمنين   ( 46 ) ونزعنا ما في صدورهم من غل إخوانا على سرر متقابلين   ( 47 ) لا يمسهم فيها نصب وما هم منها بمخرجين   ( 48 ) نبئ عبادي أني أنا الغفور الرحيم   ( 49 ) 

 قوله تعالى : إن المتقين في جنات وعيون ، أي : في بساتين وأنهار . 

 {ادخلوها} أي : يقال لهم ادخلوا الجنة ، {بسلام} ، أي : بسلامة ، {آمنين} ، من الموت والخروج والآفات . 

 {ونزعنا} ، أخرجنا ، ما في صدورهم من غل ، هو الشحناء ، والعداوة ، والحقد   ، والحسد ، {إخوانا} ، نصب على الحال ، {على سرر} جمع سرير ، {متقابلين} ،   يقابل بعضهم بعضا ، لا ينظر أحد منهم إلى قفا صاحبه . 

 وفي بعض الأخبار : إن المؤمن في الجنة إذا ود أن يلقى أخاه المؤمن سار سرير كل واحد منهما إلى صاحبه فيلتقيان ويتحدثان . 

 {لا يمسهم} ، لا يصيبهم ، {فيها نصب} ، أي : تعب ، وما هم منها بمخرجين ، هذه أنص آية في القرآن على الخلود . 

 قوله تعالى : نبئ عبادي أني أنا الغفور الرحيم ، قال ابن عباس : يعني لمن تاب منهم . 

 وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خرج يوما على نفر من أصحابه وهم يضحكون ،   فقال : " أتضحكون وبين أيديكم النار " ، فنزل جبريل عليه السلام بهذه   الآية ، وقال : " يقول لك ربك يا محمد لم تقنط عبادي من رحمتي " . 
[ ص: 384 ] وأن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم ونبئهم عن ضيف إبراهيم إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال إنا منكم وجلون قالوا لا توجل إنا نبشرك بغلام عليم قال أبشرتموني على أن مسني الكبر فبم تبشرون   . 

وأن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم قال  قتادة : بلغنا  أن نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لو يعلم العبد قدر  عفو الله لما  تورع عن حرام ، ولو يعلم قدر عذابه لبخع نفسه " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ، أخبرنا   محمد بن يوسف ، حدثنا محمد بن إسماعيل ، حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ، حدثنا يعقوب   بن عبد الرحمن ، عن عمرو بن أبي عمرو ، عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري ، عن   أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن   الله خلق الرحمة يوم خلقها مائة رحمة ، فأمسك عنده تسعا وتسعين رحمة ،   وأرسل في خلقه كلهم رحمة واحدة ، فلو يعلم الكافر بكل الذي عند الله من   الرحمة لم ييأس من الجنة ، ولو يعلم المؤمن بكل الذي عند الله من العذاب لم   يأمن من النار   " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ونبئهم عن ضيف إبراهيم   ) أي : عن أضيافه . والضيف : اسم يقع على الواحد والاثنين والجمع والمذكر والمؤنث ، وهم الملائكة الذين أرسلهم الله تعالى ليبشروا إبراهيم  عليه السلام بالولد ، ويهلكوا قوم لوط    . 

 ( إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال ) إبراهيم    : ( إنا منكم وجلون   ) خائفون لأنهم لم يأكلوا طعامه . 

 ( قالوا لا توجل ) لا تخف ( إنا نبشرك بغلام عليم   ) أي : غلام في صغره ، عليم في كبره ، يعني : إسحاق  ، فتعجب إبراهيم  عليه السلام من كبره وكبر امرأته . 

 ( قال أبشرتموني ) أي : بالولد ( على أن مسني الكبر   ) أي : على حال الكبر ، قاله على طريق التعجب ( فبم تبشرون   ) فبأي شيء تبشرون ؟ قرأ نافع  بكسر النون وتخفيفها أي : تبشرون ، وقرأ ابن كثير  بتشديد النون أي : تبشرون ، أدغمت نون الجمع في نون الإضافة ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح النون وتخفيفها . 
[ ص: 385 ]   ( قالوا بشرناك بالحق فلا تكن من القانطين   ( 55 ) قال ومن يقنط من رحمة ربه إلا الضالون   ( 56 ) قال فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون   ( 57 ) قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين   ( 58 ) إلا آل لوط إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين   ( 59 ) إلا امرأته قدرنا إنها لمن الغابرين   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( قالوا بشرناك بالحق   ) أي بالصدق ( فلا تكن من القانطين   ) 

 ( قال ومن يقنط ) قرأ أبو عمرو ،   والكسائي ،  ويعقوب    : بكسر النون ، والآخرون بفتحها ، وهما لغتان : قنط يقنط ، وقنط يقنط أي : من ييئس ( من رحمة ربه إلا الضالون ) أي : الخاسرون والقنوط من رحمة الله كبيرة كالأمن من مكره . 

 ( قال ) إبراهيم  لهم ( فما خطبكم   ) ما شأنكم ( أيها المرسلون ؟ ) . 

 ( قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين   ) مشركين . 

 ( إلا آل لوط   ) أتباعه وأهل دينه ( إنا لمنجوهم أجمعين   ) خفف الجيم حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  ، وشدده الباقون . 

 ( إلا امرأته   ) أي : امرأة لوط    ( قدرنا   ) قضينا ( إنها لمن الغابرين   ) الباقين في العذاب   [ ص: 386 ] والاستثناء من النفي إثبات ، ومن الإثبات نفي ، فاستثنى امرأة لوط  من الناجين فكانت ملحقة بالهالكين . 

 قرأ أبو بكر    " قدرنا " ها هنا وفي سورة النمل بتخفيف الدال . والباقون بتشديدها . 
( الغابرين فلما جاء آل لوط المرسلون   ( 61 ) قال إنكم قوم منكرون   ( 62 ) قالوا بل جئناك بما كانوا فيه يمترون   ( 63 ) وأتيناك بالحق وإنا لصادقون   ( 64 ) فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل واتبع أدبارهم ولا يلتفت منكم أحد وامضوا حيث تؤمرون   ( 65 ) وقضينا إليه ذلك الأمر أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين   ( 66 ) ) 

 ( قال ) لوط  لهم ( إنكم قوم منكرون   ) أي : أنا لا أعرفكم . 

 ( قالوا بل جئناك بما كانوا فيه يمترون   ) أي : يشكون في أنه نازل بهم ، وهو العذاب ، لأنه كان يوعدهم بالعذاب ولا يصدقونه . 

 ( وأتيناك بالحق   ) باليقين . وقيل : بالعذاب ( وإنا لصادقون   ) 

 ( فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل واتبع أدبارهم   ) أي : سر خلفهم ( ولا يلتفت منكم أحد   ) حتى لا يرتاعوا من العذاب إذا نزل بقومهم . 

 وقيل : جعل الله ذلك علامة لمن ينجو من آل لوط    . 

 ( وامضوا حيث تؤمرون   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني الشام    . وقال مقاتل    : يعني زغر  وقيل : الأردن    . 

 ( وقضينا إليه ذلك الأمر   ) أي : فرغنا إلى آل لوط  من ذلك الأمر ، أي : أحكمنا الأمر الذي أمرنا في قوم لوط  ، وأخبرناه : ( أن دابر هؤلاء   ) يدل عليه قراءة عبد الله    : وقلنا له إن دابر هؤلاء ، يعني : أصلهم ( مقطوع ) مستأصل ( مصبحين ) إذا دخلوا في الصبح . 
[ ص: 387 ]   ( وجاء أهل المدينة يستبشرون   ( 67 ) قال إن هؤلاء ضيفي فلا تفضحون   ( 68 ) واتقوا الله ولا تخزون   ( 69 ) قالوا أولم ننهك عن العالمين   ( 70 ) قال هؤلاء بناتي إن كنتم فاعلين   ( 71 ) لعمرك إنهم لفي سكرتهم يعمهون   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( وجاء أهل المدينة   ) يعني سدوم    ( يستبشرون ) بأضياف لوط  ، أي : يبشر بعضهم بعضا ، طمعا في ركوب الفاحشة منهم . 

 ( قال ) لوط  لقومه ( إن هؤلاء ضيفي   ) وحق على الرجل إكرام ضيفه ( فلا تفضحون   ) فيهم . 

 ( واتقوا الله ولا تخزون   ) ولا تخجلون . 

 ( قالوا أولم ننهك عن العالمين   ) أي : ألم ننهك عن أن تضيف أحدا من العالمين . 

 وقيل : ألم ننهك أن تدخل الغرباء المدينة ، فإنا نركب منهم الفاحشة . 

 ( قال هؤلاء بناتي   ) أزوجهن إياكم إن أسلمتم فأتوا الحلال ودعوا الحرام ( إن كنتم فاعلين   ) ما آمركم به . 

 وقيل : أراد بالبنات نساء قومه لأن النبي كالوالد لأمته . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( لعمرك ) يا محمد  أي وحياتك ( إنهم لفي سكرتهم   ) حيرتهم وضلالتهم ( يعمهون ) يترددون . 

 قال قتادة    : يلعبون . 

 روي عن أبي الجوزاء  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : ما خلق الله نفسا أكرم عليه من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وما أقسم الله تعالى بحياة أحد إلا بحياته   . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (252)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
سُورَةِ الْحِجْرِ
الاية73 إلى الاية 99

 ( فأخذتهم الصيحة مشرقين   ( 73 ) فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل   ( 74 ) إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين   ( 75 ) وإنها لبسبيل مقيم   ( 76 ) إن في ذلك لآية للمؤمنين   ( 77 ) وإن كان أصحاب الأيكة لظالمين   ( 78 ) ) 

 ( فأخذتهم الصيحة مشرقين   ) أي : حين أضاءت الشمس ، فكان ابتداء العذاب حين أصبحوا ، وتمامه حين أشرقوا . 

 " فجعلنا عاليها سافلها وأمطرنا عليهم حجارة من سجيل   " . 

 ( إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين   ) قال ابن عباس    : للناظرين . 

 وقال مجاهد    : للمتفرسين . 

 وقال قتادة    : للمعتبرين . 

 وقال مقاتل    : للمتفكرين . 

 ( وإنها ) يعني : قرى قوم لوط    ( لبسبيل مقيم   ) أي : بطريق واضح . 

 وقال مجاهد    : بطريق معلم ليس بخفي ولا زائل . 

 ( إن في ذلك لآية للمؤمنين   ) . 

 ( وإن كان   ) وقد كان ( أصحاب الأيكة   ) الغيضة ( لظالمين ) لكافرين ، واللام للتأكيد ، وهم قوم شعيب  عليه السلام ، كانوا أصحاب غياض وشجر ملتف ، وكان عامة شجرهم الدوم ، وهو المقل . 
[ ص: 389 ]   ( فانتقمنا منهم وإنهما لبإمام مبين   ( 79 ) ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر المرسلين   ( 80 ) وآتيناهم آياتنا فكانوا عنها معرضين   ( 81 ) وكانوا ينحتون من الجبال بيوتا آمنين   ( 82 ) فأخذتهم الصيحة مصبحين   ( 83 ) فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون   ( 84 ) ) 

 ( فانتقمنا منهم    ) بالعذاب ، وذلك أن الله  سلط عليهم الحر سبعة أيام فبعث الله سحابة  فالتجئوا إليها يلتمسون الروح ،  فبعث الله عليهم منها نارا فأحرقتهم ، فذلك  قوله تعالى : ( فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة   ) ( الشعراء - 189 ) . 

 ( وإنهما ) يعني مدينتي قوم لوط  وأصحاب الأيكة    ( لبإمام مبين   ) بطريق واضح مستبين . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر   ) وهي مدينة ثمود  قوم صالح  ، وهي بين المدينة  والشام    ( المرسلين ) أراد صالحا  وحده . . 

 ( وآتيناهم آياتنا   ) يعني : الناقة وولدها والبئر ، فالآيات في الناقة خروجها من الصخرة ، وكبرها ، وقرب ولادها ، وغزارة لبنها ( فكانوا عنها معرضين   ) 

 ( وكانوا ينحتون من الجبال بيوتا آمنين   ) من الخراب ووقوع الجبل عليهم . 

 ( فأخذتهم الصيحة   ) يعني : صيحة العذاب ( مصبحين ) أي : داخلين في وقت الصبح . 

 ( فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون   ) من الشرك والأعمال الخبيثة . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أنبأنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن معمر  ، عن الزهري  ، أخبرنا  سالم بن عبد الله  ، عن أبيه ، عن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه لما مر بالحجر قال : " لا تدخلوا مساكن   الذين ظلموا أنفسهم إلا أن تكونوا باكين أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصابهم " .   [ ص: 390 ] قال : وتقنع بردائه وهو على الرحل   . 

 وقال عبد الرزاق ،  عن معمر    : " ثم قنع رأسه ، وأسرع السير حتى اجتاز الوادي   " . 
( وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق وإن الساعة لآتية فاصفح الصفح الجميل   ( 85 ) إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم   ( 86 ) ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني والقرآن العظيم   ( 87 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق وإن الساعة   ) يعني : القيامة ( لآتية ) يجازي المحسن بإحسانه والمسيء بإساءته ( فاصفح الصفح الجميل   ) فأعرض عنهم واعف عفوا حسنا . نسختها آية القتال . 

 ( إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم   ) [ بخلقه ] . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني   ) قال عمر ،  وعلي    : هي فاتحة الكتاب . وهو قول قتادة ،   وعطاء ،  والحسن ،   وسعيد بن جبير    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا آدم  ، حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب  ، حدثنا سعيد المقبري  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أم القرآن هي السبع المثاني ، والقرآن العظيم   " . 

 وعن ابن مسعود  قال في السبع المثاني : هي فاتحة الكتاب ، والقرآن العظيم : هو سائر القرآن . 

 واختلفوا في أن الفاتحة لم سميت مثاني ؟ 

 قال ابن عباس ،  والحسن ،  وقتادة    : لأنها تثنى في الصلاة ، فتقرأ في كل ركعة .   [ ص: 391 ] 

 وقيل : لأنها مقسومة بين الله وبين العبد نصفين ، نصفها ثناء ونصفها دعاء ، كما روي عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : يقول الله عز وجل : " قسمت الصلاة بيني وبين عبدي نصفين   " . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : سميت مثاني لأنها نزلت مرتين : مرة بمكة  ، ومرة بالمدينة  ، كل مرة معها سبعون ألف ملك . 

 وقال مجاهد    : سميت مثاني لأن الله تعالى استثناها وادخرها لهذه الأمة فما أعطاها غيرهم . وقال أبو زيد البلخي    : [ سميت مثاني ] لأنها تثني أهل الشر عن الفسق ، من قول العرب : ثنيت عناني . 

 وقيل : لأن أولها ثناء . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس    : إن السبع المثاني هي السبع الطوال ، أولها سورة البقرة ، وآخرها الأنفال مع التوبة . وقال بعضهم سورة يونس بدل الأنفال . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، [ أنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، حدثنا أبو محمد الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي    ] أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن حمدون بن خالد  وعبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم  قالا أنبأنا هلال بن العلاء  ، حدثنا  حجاج بن محمد ،  عن أيوب بن عتبة  ، عن  يحيى بن كثير  ، عن شداد بن عبد الله  ، عن  أبي أسماء الرحبي ،  عن ثوبان  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الله تعالى أعطاني السبع الطوال مكان التوراة ، وأعطاني المئين مكان الإنجيل ، وأعطاني مكان الزبور المثاني ، وفضلني ربي بالمفصل   " . 

 وعن سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما ، قال : أوتي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم السبع الطوال ، وأعطي موسى  ستا فلما ألقى الألواح رفع ثنتان وبقي أربع .   [ ص: 392 ] 

 قال ابن عباس    : وإنما سميت السبع الطوال مثاني لأن الفرائض والحدود والأمثال والخبر والعبر ثنيت فيها . 

 وقال طاوس    : القرآن كله مثاني قال الله تعالى : ( الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها مثاني   ) ( الزمر - 23 ) . وسمي القرآن مثاني لأن الأنباء والقصص ثنيت فيه . 

 وعلى هذا القول : المراد بالسبع : سبعة أسباع القرآن ، فيكون تقديره على   هذا : وهي القرآن العظيم وقيل : الواو مقحمة ، مجازه : ولقد آتيناك سبعا من   المثاني القرآن العظيم . 
( لا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم ولا تحزن عليهم واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين   ( 88 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( لا تمدن عينيك   ) يا محمد    ( إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا   ) أصنافا ( منهم ) أي : من الكفار متمنيا لها . نهى الله تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الرغبة في الدنيا ومزاحمة أهلها [ عليها   ] . ( ولا تحزن عليهم   ) أي : لا تغتم على ما فاتك من مشاركتهم في الدنيا . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر أحمد بن محمد بن العنزي  ، حدثنا عيسى بن نصر  ، أنبأنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، أخبرنا جهم بن أوس  ، قال : سمعت عبد الله بن أبي مريم    - ومر به عبد الله بن رستم  في موكبه ، فقال  لابن أبي مريم    : إني لأشتهي مجالستك وحديثك ، فلما مضى قال ابن أبي مريم    - سمعت  أبا هريرة  رضي الله عنه يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا تغبطن فاجرا بنعمته ، فإنك لا تدري ما هو لاق بعد موته ، إن له عند الله قاتلا لا يموت   " فبلغ ذلك  وهب بن منبه  فأرسل إليه وهب  أبا داود الأعور  ، قال : يا أبا فلان ما قاتلا لا يموت؟ قال ابن أبي مريم    : النار " . 

 أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن عبد الملك المظفري السرخسي  ، أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن الفضل الفقيه  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن بن إسحاق  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله العبسي  ، أخبرنا  وكيع  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " انظروا   [ ص: 393 ] إلى من هو أسفل منكم ولا تنظروا إلى من هو فوقكم ، فإنه أجدر أن لا تزدروا نعمة الله عليكم   " . 

 وقيل : هذه الآية متصلة بما قبلها لما من الله تعالى عليه بالقرآن نهاه عن الرغبة في الدنيا . 

 روي أن سفيان بن عيينة    - رحمه الله - تأول قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " ليس منا من لم يتغن بالقرآن   " أي : لم يستغن بالقرآن . فتأول هذه الآية . 

 قوله تعالى : ( واخفض جناحك   ) لين جناحك ( للمؤمنين ) وارفق بهم ، والجناحان لابن آدم  جانباه . 
( وقل إني أنا النذير المبين   ( 89 ) كما أنزلنا على المقتسمين   ( 90 ) الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين   ( 91 ) ) 

 ( كما أنزلنا على المقتسمين   ) قال الفراء    : مجازه : أنذركم عذابا كعذاب المقتسمين . حكي عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه قال : هم اليهود ،  والنصارى    . 

 ( الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين   ) جزءوه فجعلوه أعضاء فآمنوا ببعضه وكفروا ببعضه . وقال مجاهد    : هم اليهود ،  والنصارى  قسموا كتابهم ففرقوه وبدلوه .   [ ص: 394 ] 

 وقيل : " المقتسمون " قوم اقتسموا القرآن . فقال بعضهم : سحر . وقال بعضهم   : شعر . وقال بعضهم : كذب ، وقال بعضهم : أساطير الأولين . 

 وقيل : الاقتسام هو أنهم فرقوا القول في رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : ساحر كاهن شاعر . 

 وقال مقاتل    : كانوا ستة عشر رجلا بعثهم الوليد بن المغيرة  أيام الموسم ، فاقتسموا عقاب مكة  وطرقها   ، وقعدوا على أنقابها يقولون لمن جاء من الحجاج : لا تغتروا بهذا الرجل   الخارج الذي يدعي النبوة منا . وتقول طائفة منهم : إنه مجنون ، وطائفة :   إنه كاهن ، وطائفة : إنه شاعر والوليد  قاعد على باب المسجد نصبوه حكما فإذا سئل عنه قال : صدق أولئك [ يعني ] المقتسمين . 

 وقوله : ( عضين ) قيل : هو جمع عضو ، مأخوذ من قولهم : عضيت الشيء تعضية ،   إذا فرقته . ومعناه : أنهم جعلوا القرآن أعضاء ، فقال بعضهم : سحر . وقال   بعضهم : كهانة . وقال بعضهم : أساطير الأولين . 

 وقيل : هو جمع عضة : يقال : عضة وعضين مثل برة وبرين وعزة وعزين ، وأصلها :   عضهة ذهبت هاؤها الأصلية ، كما نقصوا من الشفة وأصلها شفهة ، بدليل : أنك   تقول في التصغير شفيهة ، والمراد بالعضة الكذب والبهتان . 

 وقيل : المراد بالعضين العضه وهو السحر ، يريد : أنهم سموا القرآن سحرا . 
( فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين   ( 92 ) عما كانوا يعملون   ( 93 ) ) 

 ( فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين   ) يوم القيامة . 

 ( عما كانوا يعملون   ) في الدنيا ، قال  محمد بن إسماعيل  قال عدة من أهل العلم : عن قوله " لا إله إلا الله " . 

 فإن قيل : كيف الجمع بين هذه الآية وبين قوله تعالى : ( فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان   ) ( الرحمن - 39 ) . 

 قال ابن عباس    : لا  يسألهم هل عملتم ،  لأنه أعلم بهم منهم ، ولكن يقول : لم عملتم كذا وكذا؟  واعتمده قطرب فقال :  السؤال ضربان ، سؤال استعلام ، وسؤال توبيخ ، فقوله  تعالى : ( فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان   ) ( الرحمن - 39 )   [ ص: 395 ] يعني : استعلاما . وقوله : " لنسألنهم أجمعين   " يعني توبيخا وتقريعا . 

 وقال عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  في الآيتين : إن يوم القيامة يوم طويل فيه مواقف ، يسألون في بعض المواقف ولا يسألون في بعضها . نظيره قوله تعالى : ( هذا يوم لا ينطقون   ) ( المرسلات - 35 ) ، وقال في آية أخرى : ( ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون   ) ( الزمر - 31 ) . 
( فاصدع بما تؤمر وأعرض عن المشركين   ( 94 ) إنا كفيناك المستهزئين   ( 95 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( فاصدع بما تؤمر   ) قال ابن عباس    : أظهره . ويروى عنه : أمضه . 

 وقال الضحاك    : أعلم . 

 وقال الأخفش    : افرق ، أي : افرق بالقرآن بين الحق والباطل . 

 وقال  سيبويه    : اقض بما تؤمر ، وأصل الصدع : الفصل ، والفرق : أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآية بإظهار الدعوة . 

 وروي عن عبد الله بن عبيدة  قال : كان مستخفيا حتى نزلت هذه الآية فخرج هو وأصحابه . 

 ( وأعرض عن المشركين   ) نسختها آية القتال . 

 ( إنا كفيناك المستهزئين    ) يقول الله تعالى  لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : فاصدع بأمر الله ، ولا تخف  أحدا غير الله عز  وجل ، فإن الله كافيك من عاداك كما كفاك المستهزئين ،  وهم خمسة نفر من  رؤساء قريش : الوليد بن المغيرة المخزومي    - وكان رأسهم - والعاص بن وائل السهمي  والأسود بن عبد المطلب بن الحارث بن أسد بن عبد العزى بن زمعة  ، وكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد دعا عليه فقال : " اللهم أعم بصره واثكله بولده والأسود بن عبد يغوث بن وهب بن عبد مناف بن زهرة ،  والحارث بن قيس بن الطلاطلة  ، فأتى جبريل  محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والمستهزئون يطوفون بالبيت  ، فقام جبريل  وقام النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جنبه ، فمر به الوليد بن المغيرة  ، فقال جبريل    : يا محمد  كيف تجد هذا ؟ فقال : بئس عبد الله ، فقال : قد كفيته ، وأومأ إلى ساق الوليد  ، فمر برجل من خزاعة  نبال   يريش نبلا له وعليه برد يمان ، وهو يجر إزاره ، فتعلقت شظية من نبل  بإزاره  فمنعه الكبر أن " يطاطئ رأسه " فينزعها ، وجعلت تضرب ساقه ، فخدشته  ، فمرض  منها فمات .   [ ص: 396 ] 

 ومر به العاص بن وائل  فقال جبريل : كيف تجد هذا يا محمد ؟  قال : بئس عبد الله ، فأشار جبريل  إلى   أخمص رجليه ، وقال : قد كفيته ، فخرج على راحلته ومعه ابنان له يتنزه  فنزل  شعبا من تلك الشعاب فوطئ على شبرقة فدخلت منها شوكة في أخمص رجله ،  فقال :  لدغت لدغت ، فطلبوا فلم يجدوا شيئا ، وانتفخت رجله حتى صارت مثل  عنق  البعير ، فمات مكانه . 

 ومر به الأسود بن المطلب  ، فقال جبريل    : كيف تجد هذا ؟ قال عبد سوء ، فأشار بيده إلى عينيه ، وقال : قد كفيته ، فعمي . 

 قال ابن عباس  رماه جبريل  بورقة خضراء فذهب بصره ووجعت عيناه ، فجعل يضرب برأسه الجدار حتى هلك . 

 وفي رواية الكلبي    : أتاه جبريل  وهو   قاعد في أصل شجرة ومعه غلام له فجعل ينطح رأسه بالشجرة ويضرب وجهه بالشوك  ،  فاستغاث بغلامه ، فقال غلامه : لا أرى أحدا يصنع بك شيئا غير نفسك ،  حتى  مات ، وهو يقول قتلني رب محمد    . 

 ومر به الأسود بن عبد يغوث  ، فقال جبريل    : كيف تجد هذا يا محمد ؟  قال : بئس عبد الله على أنه ابن خالي . فقال : قد كفيته ، وأشار إلى بطنه فاستسقى [ بطنه ] فمات حينا . 

 وفي رواية للكلبي  أنه خرج من أهله فأصابه السموم فاسود حتى عاد حبشيا ، فأتى أهله فلم يعرفوه ، وأغلقوا دونه الباب حتى مات ، وهو يقول : قتلني رب محمد    . 

 ومر به  الحارث بن قيس  فقال جبريل    : كيف تجد هذا يا محمد  فقال : عبد سوء فأومأ إلى رأسه وقال : قد كفيته فامتخط قيحا فقتله . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : إنه أكل حوتا مالحا فأصابه العطش فلم يزل يشرب عليه من الماء حتى انقد بطنه فمات ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( إنا كفيناك المستهزئين   ) بك وبالقرآن . 

 ( الذين يجعلون مع الله إلها آخر فسوف يعلمون   ) 
( الذين يجعلون مع الله إلها آخر فسوف يعلمون   ( 96 ) ) 

 وقيل : [ استهزاؤهم ] واقتسامهم : هو أن الله عز وجل لما أنزل في القرآن سورة البقرة   [ ص:  397 ] وسورة  النحل ، وسورة النمل ، وسورة العنكبوت ، كانوا يجتمعون  ويقولون استهزاء :  هذا في سورة البقرة ، ويقول هذا في سورة النحل ، ويقول  هذا في سورة  العنكبوت فأنزل الله تعالى : ( ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون   ( ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون   ( 97 ) فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين   ( 98 ) واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين   ( 99 ) ) 

 ( فسبح بحمد ربك   ) قال ابن عباس    : فصل بأمر ربك ( وكن من الساجدين   ) من المصلين المتواضعين . 

 وقال الضحاك    : " فسبح بحمد ربك   " : قل سبحان الله وبحمده " وكن من الساجدين   " المصلين . 

 وروي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا حزبه أمر فزع إلى الصلاة   . 

 ( واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين   ) أي الموت الموقن به ، وهذا معنى ما ذكر في سورة مريم : ‎وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا   . 

 أخبرنا المطهر بن علي الفارسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن إبراهيم الصالحي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر أبو الشيخ الحافظ  ، حدثنا أمية بن محمد الصواف البصري  ، حدثنا محمد بن يحيى الأزدي  ، حدثنا أبي  والهيثم بن خارجة  قالا حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش  ، عن شرحبيل بن مسلم ، عن  أبي مسلم الخولاني  عن  جبير بن نفير  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " وما أوحي إلي أن أجمع المال وأكون من التاجرين ، ولكن أوحي إلي أن سبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين ، واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين   .   [ ص: 398 ] 

 وروي عن عمر  رضي الله عنه قال : نظر   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى مصعب بن عمير مقبلا وعليه إهاب كبش قد تنطق   به ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " انظروا إلى هذا الذي قد نور   الله قلبه لقد رأيته بين أبويه يغذيانه بأطيب الطعام والشراب ، ولقد رأيت   عليه حلة شراها ، أو شريت له بمائتي درهم ، فدعاه حب الله ورسوله إلى ما   ترونه   " . والله أعلم .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (253)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الرابع
**سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ 
**الاية1 إلى الاية 25

**
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ [ مِائَةٌ وَثَمَانٍ وَعِشْرُونَ آيَةً ] إِلَّا قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى : ( وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ   ) إِلَى آخِرِ السُّورَةِ . بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( أَتَى ) أَيْ جَاءَ وَدَنَا وَقَرُبَ ، ( أَمْرُ اللَّهِ ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَرَفَةَ      : تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ : أَتَاكَ الْأَمْرُ وَهُوَ مُتَوَقَّعٌ بَعْدُ ،   أَيْ : أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَعْدًا فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ وُقُوعًا . 

 ( أَمْرُ اللَّهِ ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَغَيْرُهُ : الْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ الْقِيَامَةُ . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  لَمَّا نَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى " اقْتَرَبَتِ السَّاعَةُ     " ( الْقَمَرِ - 1 ) قَالَ الْكُفَّارُ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ : إِنَّ   هَذَا يَزْعُمُ أَنَّ الْقِيَامَةَ قَدْ قَرُبَتْ فَأَمْسِكُوا عَنْ بَعْضِ   مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ حَتَّى تَنْظُرُوا مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ ، فَلَمَّا   لَمْ يَنْزِلْ شَيْءٌ [ قَالُوا : مَا نَرَى شَيْئًا فَنَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ "  اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ   " ( الْأَنْبِيَاءِ - 1 ) فَأَشْفَقُوا ، فَلَمَّا امْتَدَّتِ الْأَيَّامُ قَالُوا : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  مَا نَرَى شَيْئًا مِمَّا تُخَوِّفُنَا بِهِ ] فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : ( أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ   ) فَوَثَبَ   [ ص:  8 ] النَّبِيُّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَرَفَعَ النَّاسُ  رُءُوسَهُمْ  وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهَا قَدْ أَتَتْ حَقِيقَةً فَنَزَلَتْ ( فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ   ) فَاطْمَأَنُّوا . 

 وَالِاسْتِعْجَا  لُ : طَلَبُ الشَّيْءِ قَبْلَ حِينِهِ . 

 وَلَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " بُعِثْتُ أَنَا وَالسَّاعَةُ كَهَاتَيْنِ وَأَشَارَ بِأُصْبُعَيْهِ ، وَإِنْ كَادَتْ لَتَسْبِقُنِي   " . 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : كَانَ بَعْثُ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ وَلَمَّا مَرَّ جِبْرِيلُ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ بِأَهْلِ السَّمَوَاتِ مَبْعُوثًا إِلَى مُحَمَّدٍ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالُوا : اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ قَامَتِ السَّاعَةُ   . 

 وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : الْمُرَادُ بِالْأَمْرِ هَاهُنَا : عُقُوبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ وَالْعَذَابُ بِالسَّيْفِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النَّضْرَ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ  قَالَ   : اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ   عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ، فَاسْتَعْجَلَ الْعَذَابَ ،   فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ . وَقُتِلَ النَّضْرُ  يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  صَبْرًا . 

 ( سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ   ) مَعْنَاهُ تَعَاظَمَ بِالْأَوْصَافِ الْحَمِيدَةِ عَمَّا يَصِفُهُ بِهِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ .
( ينزل الملائكة بالروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده أن أنذروا أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاتقون   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( ينزل الملائكة   ) قرأ العامة بضم الياء وكسر الزاي ، و ( الملائكة ) نصب . وقرأ يعقوب  بالتاء وفتحها وفتح الزاي و " الملائكة " رفع ، ( ينزل الملائكة بالروح   ) بالوحي ، سماه روحا لأنه يحيي به القلوب والحق . 

 قال عطاء    : بالنبوة . 

 وقال قتادة    : بالرحمة . 

 قال أبو عبيدة    : " بالروح " يعني مع الروح ، وهو جبريل    . ( من أمره على من يشاء من عباده أن أنذروا   ) أعلموا : ( أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاتقون   ) 

 وقيل : معناه مروهم بقول " لا إله إلا الله " منذرين مخوفين بالقرآن إن لم يقولوا .   [ ص: 9 ] 

 وقوله : " فاتقون " أي فخافون .
( خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق تعالى عما يشركون   ( 3 ) خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   ( 4 ) والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون   ( 5 ) ولكم فيها جمال حين تريحون وحين تسرحون   ( 6 ) ( وتحمل أثقالكم إلى بلد لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق الأنفس إن ربكم لرءوف رحيم   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق تعالى عما يشركون   ) أي : ارتفع عما يشركون . ( خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم   ) جدل بالباطل ، ( مبين ) 

 نزلت في أبي بن خلف الجمحي  ، وكان ينكر البعث جاء بعظم رميم فقال : أتقول إن الله تعالى يحيي هذا بعد ما قد رم؟ كما قال جل ذكره " وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه   " ( يس - 77 ) نزلت فيه أيضا . 

 والصحيح أن الآية عامة ، وفيها بيان القدرة وكشف قبيح ما فعلوه ، من جحد نعم الله مع ظهورها عليهم . قوله تعالى ( والأنعام خلقها   ) يعني الإبل والبقر والغنم ، ( لكم فيها دفء     ) يعني : من أوبارها وأشعارها وأصوافها ملابس ولحفا تستدفئون بها ، (   ومنافع ) بالنسل والدر والركوب والحمل وغيرها ، ( ومنها تأكلون ) يعني   لحومها . ( ولكم فيها جمال   ) زينة ، ( حين تريحون   ) أي : حين تردونها بالعشي من مراعيها إلى مباركها التي تأوي إليها ، ( وحين تسرحون     ) أي : تخرجونها بالغداة من مراحها إلى مسارحها ، وقدم الرواح لأن   المنافع تؤخذ منها بعد الرواح ، ومالكها يكون أعجب بها إذا راحت . ( وتحمل أثقالكم   ) أحمالكم ، ( إلى بلد ) آخر غير بلدكم . قال عكرمة    : البلد مكة  ، ( لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق الأنفس   ) أي : بالمشقة والجهد . والشق : النصف أيضا أي : لم تكونوا بالغيه   [ ص: 10 ] إلا بنقصان قوة النفس وذهاب نصفها . 

 وقرأ أبو جعفر    ( بشق ) بفتح الشين ، وهما لغتان ، مثل : رطل ورطل . 

 ( إن ربكم لرءوف رحيم   ) بخلقه حيث جعل لهم هذه المنافع . 
( والخيل والبغال والحمير لتركبوها وزينة ويخلق ما لا تعلمون   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( والخيل ) يعني : وخلق الخيل ، وهي اسم جنس لا واحد له من لفظه كالإبل والنساء ، ( والبغال والحمير لتركبوها وزينة   ) يعني وجعلها زينة لكم مع المنافع التي فيها . 

 واحتج بهذه الآية من حرم لحوم الخيل ، وهو قول ابن عباس  ، وتلا هذه الآية ، فقال : هذه للركوب [ وإليه ذهب ] الحكم  ،  ومالك  ،  وأبو حنيفة    . 

 وذهب جماعة إلى إباحة لحوم الخيل ، وهو قول الحسن  ، وشريح  ،  وعطاء  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وبه قال  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق    . 

 ومن أباحها قال : ليس المراد من الآية بيان التحليل والتحريم بل المراد   منه تعريف الله عباده نعمه وتنبيههم على كمال قدرته وحكمته ، واحتجوا بما :   

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا سليمان بن حرب  ، حدثنا حماد بن زيد  عن  عمرو - هو ابن دينار    - عن محمد بن علي  ، عن جابر  رضي الله عنه قال : " نهى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم خيبر  عن لحوم الحمر ورخص في لحوم الخيل   " . . 

 أخبرنا أبو الفرج المظفر بن إسماعيل التميمي  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم حمزة بن يوسف السهمي  ، أخبرنا  أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي الحافظ  ، حدثنا الحسن بن الفرج  ، حدثنا عمرو بن خالد  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الكريم  ، عن عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن جابر    : أنهم كانوا يأكلون لحوم الخيل على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   .   [ ص: 11 ] ونهى عن لحوم البغال والحمير; روي عن  المقدام بن معدي كرب  عن خالد بن الوليد  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن أكل لحوم الخيل والبغال والحمير وإسناده ضعيف . 

 ( ويخلق ما لا تعلمون   ) قيل : يعني ما أعد الله في الجنة لأهلها ، وفي النار لأهلها ، مما لم تره عين ولم تسمعه أذن ولا خطر على قلب بشر . 

 وقال قتادة  يعني : السوس في النبات والدود في الفواكه . 
( وعلى الله قصد السبيل ومنها جائر ولو شاء لهداكم أجمعين   ( 9 ) هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون   ( 10 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وعلى الله قصد السبيل   ) يعني : بيان طريق الهدى من الضلالة . وقيل : بيان الحق بالآيات والبراهين . والقصد : الصراط المستقيم . 

 ( ومنها جائر    ) يعني : ومن السبيل جائر عن  الاستقامة معوج ، فالقصد من السبيل : دين  الإسلام ، والجائر منها :  اليهودية ، والنصرانية ، وسائر ملل الكفر . 

 قال  جابر بن عبد الله    : " قصد السبيل   " : بيان الشرائع والفرائض . 

وقال  عبد الله بن المبارك  ،  وسهل بن عبد الله    : " قصد السبيل   " السنة ، " ومنها جائر   " الأهواء والبدع ، دليله قوله تعالى : " وأن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه ولا تتبعوا السبل   " ( الأنعام - 153 ) . 

 ( ولو شاء لهداكم أجمعين   ) نظيره قوله تعالى : " ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها   " ( السجدة - 13 ) . قوله عز وجل : ( هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب   ) تشربونه ، ( ومنه شجر   ) أي من ذلك الماء شرب أشجاركم ، وحياة نباتكم ، ( فيه ) يعني : في الشجر ، ( تسيمون ) ترعون مواشيكم . 
[ ص: 12 ]   ( ينبت لكم به الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب ومن كل الثمرات إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يتفكرون   ( 11 ) وسخر لكم الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون   ( 12 ) وما ذرأ لكم في الأرض مختلفا ألوانه إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يذكرون   ( 13 ) وهو الذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها وترى الفلك مواخر فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( ينبت لكم به   ) أي : ينبت الله لكم به ، يعني بالماء الذي أنزل ، وقرأ أبو بكر عن عاصم    " ننبت " بالنون . ( الزرع والزيتون والنخيل والأعناب ومن كل الثمرات إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يتفكرون   ) ( وسخر لكم ) [ ذلل لكم ] ( الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات   ) مذللات ، ( بأمره ) أي : بإذنه ، وقرأ حفص    ( والنجوم مسخرات ) بالرفع على الابتداء . ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون ) ( وما ذرأ     ) خلق ، ( لكم ) لأجلكم ، أي : وسخر ما خلق لأجلكم ، ( في الأرض ) من   الدواب والأشجار والثمار وغيرها ، ( مختلفا ) نصب على الحال ، ( ألوانه ) 

 ( إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يذكرون   ) يعتبرون . ( وهو الذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا   ) يعني : السمك ، ( وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها   ) يعني : اللؤلؤ والمرجان ، ( وترى الفلك مواخر فيه   ) جواري . 

 قال قتادة    : مقبلة ومدبرة ، وهو أنك ترى سفينتين إحداهما تقبل والأخرى تدبر ، تجريان بريح واحدة . 

 وقال الحسن    : " مواخر " أي : مملوءة .   [ ص: 13 ] 

 وقال الفراء   والأخفش    : شواق تشق الماء بجناحيها . 

 قال مجاهد    : تمخر السفن الرياح . 

 وأصل المخر : الرفع والشق ، وفي الحديث : " إذا أراد أحدكم البول فليستمخر الريح   " أي لينظر من أين مجراها وهبوبها ، فليستدبرها حتى لا يرد عليه البول . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : صوائخ ، والمخر : صوت هبوب الريح عند شدتها . 

 ( ولتبتغوا من فضله ) يعني : التجارة ، ( ولعلكم تشكرون ) إذا رأيتم صنع الله فيما سخر لكم . 
( وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وأنهارا وسبلا لعلكم تهتدون   ( 15 ) وعلامات وبالنجم هم يهتدون   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم   ) أي : [ لئلا تميد بكم ] أي تتحرك وتميل . 

 والميد : هو الاضطراب والتكفؤ ، ومنه قيل للدوار الذي يعتري راكب البحر : ميد . 

قال وهب     : لما خلق الله الأرض جعلت تمور  فقالت الملائكة : إن هذه غير مقرة أحدا  على ظهرها فأصبحت وقد أرسيت  بالجبال فلم تدر الملائكة مم خلقت الجبال   . 

 ( وأنهارا وسبلا    ) أي : وجعل فيها أنهارا  وطرقا مختلفة ، ( لعلكم تهتدون ) إلى ما تريدون  فلا تضلون . ( وعلامات )  يعني : معالم الطرق . قال بعضهم : هاهنا تم الكلام  ثم ابتدأ : ( وبالنجم هم يهتدون   ) 

 قال محمد بن كعب  ، والكلبي    : أراد بالعلامات الجبال ، فالجبال تكون علامات النهار ، والنجوم علامات الليل . 

 وقال مجاهد    : أراد بالكل النجوم ، منها ما يكون علامات ومنها ما يهتدون به . 

 قال  السدي    : أراد بالنجم ، الثريا ، وبنات نعش ، والفرقدين ، والجدي ، يهتدى بها إلى الطرق والقبلة .   [ ص: 14 ] 

وقال قتادة     : إنما خلق الله النجوم  لثلاثة أشياء : لتكون زينة للسماء ، ومعالم للطرق  ، ورجوما للشياطين ، فمن  قال غير هذا فقد تكلف ما لا علم له به 
( أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون   ( 17 ) وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الله لغفور رحيم   ( 18 ) والله يعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون   ( 19 ) والذين يدعون من دون الله لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون   ( 20 ) أموات غير أحياء وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون   ( 21 ) إلهكم إله واحد فالذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة قلوبهم منكرة وهم مستكبرون   ( 22 ) ) 

 ( أفمن يخلق   ) يعني الله تعالى ، ( كمن لا يخلق   ) يعني الأصنام ، ( أفلا تذكرون ) ( وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الله لغفور   ) لتقصيركم في شكر نعمه ، ( رحيم ) بكم حيث وسع عليكم النعم ، ولم يقطعها عنكم بالتقصير والمعاصي . ( والذين يدعون من دون الله   ) يعني الأصنام ، وقرأ عاصم  ويعقوب    " يدعون " بالياء . ( لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون ) ( أموات ) أي الأصنام ( غير أحياء وما يشعرون   ) يعني الأصنام ( أيان ) متى ( يبعثون ) والقرآن يدل على أن الأصنام تبعث وتجعل فيها الحياة فتتبرأ من عابديها . 

 وقيل : ما يدري الكفار عبدة الأصنام متى يبعثون . قوله تعالى : ( إلهكم إله واحد فالذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة قلوبهم منكرة   ) جاحدة ، ( وهم مستكبرون ) متعظمون . 
[ ص: 15 ]   ( لا جرم أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه لا يحب المستكبرين   ( 23 ) وإذا قيل لهم ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا أساطير الأولين   ( 24 ) ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم ألا ساء ما يزرون   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( لا جرم ) حقا ( أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه لا يحب المستكبرين   ) 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد بكر بن محمد بن محمد بن محمي البسطامي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن سختويه  ، أخبرنا أبو الفضل سفيان بن محمد الجوهري  ، حدثنا علي بن الحسن بن أبي عيسى الهلالي  حدثنا يحيى بن حماد  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن  أبان بن تغلب  ، عن فضيل الفقيمي  ، عن  إبراهيم النخعي  ، عن علقمة بن قيس  ، عن عبد الله  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا   يدخل الجنة من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من كبر ، ولا يدخل النار من في قلبه   مثقال ذرة من إيمان " ، فقال رجل : يا رسول الله إن الرجل يحب أن يكون ثوبه   حسنا؟ قال : " إن الله جميل يحب الجمال ، الكبر بطر الحق وغمط الناس   " . ( وإذا قيل لهم ) يعني : لهؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة ، وهم مشركو مكة  الذين اقتسموا عقابها إذا سأل الحاج : ( ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا أساطير الأولين   ) أحاديثهم وأباطيلهم . ( ليحملوا أوزارهم   ) ذنوب أنفسهم ، ( كاملة ) وإنما ذكر الكمال لأن البلايا التي تلحقهم في الدنيا وما يفعلون من الحسنات لا تكفر عنهم شيئا ، ( يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم   ) بغير حجة فيصدونهم عن الإيمان ، ( ألا ساء ما يزرون ) يحملون . 

 أنبأنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من   دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم  شيئا  ، ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك  من  آثامهم شيئا   " . 
**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (254)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ 
**الاية26 إلى الاية 47

**( قد مكر الذين من قبلهم فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد فخر عليهم السقف من فوقهم وأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   ( 26 ) ( ثم يوم القيامة يخزيهم ويقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشاقون فيهم قال الذين أوتوا العلم إن الخزي اليوم والسوء على الكافرين   ( 27 ) الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم فألقوا السلم ما كنا نعمل من سوء بلى إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون   ( 28 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( قد مكر الذين من قبلهم   ) وهو نمرود بن كنعان  ، بنى الصرح ببابل  ليصعد إلى السماء . 

 قال ابن عباس  ووهب    : كان طول الصرح في السماء خمسة آلاف ذراع . 

 وقال كعب  ومقاتل      : كان طوله فرسخين ، فهبت ريح وألقت رأسه في البحر ، وخر عليهم الباقي   وهم تحته ، ولما سقط الصرح تبلبلت ألسن الناس من الفزع يومئذ فتكلموا   بثلاثة وسبعين لسانا فلذلك سميت بابل  ، وكان لسان الناس قبل ذلك بالسريانية فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد   ) أي : قصد تخريب بنيانهم من أصولها ( فخر عليهم السقف   ) يعني أعلى البيوت ( من فوقهم وأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   ) من مأمنهم . ( ثم يوم القيامة يخزيهم   ) يهينهم بالعذاب ، ( ويقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشاقون فيهم   ) تخالفون المؤمنين فيهم ، ما لهم لا يحضرونكم فيدفعون عنكم العذاب؟ 

 وكسر نافع  النون من " تشاقون " على الإضافة ، والآخرون بفتحها . 

 ( قال الذين أوتوا العلم   ) [ وهم المؤمنون ] ( إن الخزي   ) الهوان ، ( اليوم والسوء   ) أي العذاب ، ( على الكافرين ) ( الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ) يقبض أرواحهم ملك الموت وأعوانه ، قرأ حمزة    " يتوفاهم " بالياء وكذا ما بعده ، ( ظالمي أنفسهم ) بالكفر ، ونصب على الحال أي : في حال كفرهم ، ( فألقوا السلم   )   [ ص: 17 ] أي استسلموا وانقادوا وقالوا : ( ما كنا نعمل من سوء   ) شرك ، فقال لهم الملائكة : ( بلى إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون   ) قال عكرمة    : عنى بذلك من قتل من الكفار ببدر    . 
*
*( فادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فلبئس مثوى المتكبرين   ( 29 ) وقيل للذين اتقوا ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا خيرا للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا حسنة ولدار الآخرة خير ولنعم دار المتقين   ( 30 ) جنات عدن يدخلونها تجري من تحتها الأنهار لهم فيها ما يشاءون كذلك يجزي الله المتقين   ( 31 ) الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين يقولون سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( فادخلوا ) أي : قال لهم ادخلوا ( أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فلبئس مثوى المتكبرين   ) عن الإيمان . 

 ( وقيل للذين اتقوا    ) وذلك أن أحياء العرب  كانوا يبعثون أيام الموسم من يأتيهم بخبر النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم فإذا  جاء سأل الذين قعدوا على الطرق عنه ، فيقولون :  ساحر ، كاهن ، شاعر ، كذاب  ، مجنون ، ولو لم تلقه خير لك ، فيقول السائل :  أنا شر وافد إن رجعت إلى  قومي دون أن أدخل مكة  فألقاه ، فيدخل مكة  فيرى أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيخبرونه بصدقه وأنه نبي مبعوث . فذلك قوله : ( وقيل للذين اتقوا ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا خيرا   ) يعني : أنزل خيرا . 

 ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا حسنة ) كرامة من الله . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هي تضعيف الأجر إلى العشر . 

 وقال الضحاك    : هي النصر والفتح . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هي الرزق الحسن . 

 ( ولدار الآخرة ) أي ولدار الحال الآخرة ، ( خير ولنعم دار المتقين   ) قال الحسن    : هي الدنيا; لأن أهل التقوى يتزودون فيها للآخرة . وقال أكثر المفسرين : هي الجنة ، ثم فسرها فقال : ( جنات عدن يدخلونها تجري من تحتها الأنهار لهم فيها ما يشاءون كذلك يجزي الله المتقين الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين   ) مؤمنين طاهرين من الشرك . 

 قال مجاهد    : زاكية أفعالهم وأقوالهم .   [ ص: 18 ] 

 وقيل : معناه : إن وفاتهم تقع طيبة سهلة . ( يقولون ) يعني : الملائكة لهم ، ( سلام عليكم ) وقيل : يبلغونهم سلام الله ، ( ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون   ) 
*
*( هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة أو يأتي أمر ربك كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم وما ظلمهم الله ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ( 33 ) فأصابهم سيئات ما عملوا وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 34 ) ( وقال   الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما عبدنا من دونه من شيء نحن ولا آباؤنا ولا   حرمنا من دونه من شيء كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم فهل على الرسل إلا البلاغ   المبين   ( 35 ) ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت فمنهم من هدى الله ومنهم من حقت عليه الضلالة فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ( 36 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة ) لقبض أرواحهم ، ( أو يأتي أمر ربك     ) يعني يوم القيامة ، وقيل : العذاب . ( كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم ) أي :   كفروا ، ( وما ظلمهم الله ) بتعذيبه إياهم ، ( ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون )  (  فأصابهم سيئات ما عملوا   ) عقوبات كفرهم وأعمالهم الخبيثة ، ( وحاق بهم ) [ نزل بهم ] ( ما كانوا به يستهزئون ) ( وقال الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما عبدنا من دونه من شيء نحن ولا آباؤنا ولا حرمنا من دونه من شيء   ) يعني : البحيرة ، والسائبة ، والوصيلة ، والحام ، فلولا أن الله رضيها لغير ذلك وهدانا إلى غيرها ، ( كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم فهل على الرسل إلا البلاغ المبين   ) أي : ليس إليهم الهداية إنما إليهم التبليغ . ( ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا   ) أي : كما بعثنا فيكم ، ( أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت   ) وهو كل معبود من دون الله ، ( فمنهم من هدى الله   ) أي : هداه الله إلى دينه ، ( ومنهم من حقت عليه الضلالة   )   [ ص: 19 ] أي : وجبت بالقضاء السابق حتى مات على كفره ، ( فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ) أي : مآل أمرهم ، وهو خراب منازلهم بالعذاب والهلاك . 
*
*( إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل وما لهم من ناصرين   ( 37 ) وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت بلى وعدا عليه حقا ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 38 ) ليبين لهم الذي يختلفون فيه وليعلم الذين كفروا أنهم كانوا كاذبين   ( 39 ) إنما قولنا لشيء إذا أردناه أن نقول له كن فيكون   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( إن تحرص على هداهم   ) يا محمد  ، ( فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    " يهدي " بفتح الياء وكسر الدال أي : لا يهدي الله من أضله . وقيل : معناه لا يهتدي من أضله الله . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء وفتح الدال يعني من أضله الله فلا هادي له كما قال : من يضلل الله فلا هادي له   ( الأعراف - 186 ) . 

 ( وما لهم من ناصرين ) أي : مانعين من العذاب . قوله تعالى : ( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت   ) وهم منكرو البعث ، قال الله تعالى ردا عليهم : ( بلى وعدا عليه حقا ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون ليبين لهم الذي يختلفون فيه   ) أي : ليظهر لهم الحق فيما يختلفون فيه ( وليعلم الذين كفروا أنهم كانوا كاذبين   ) ( إنما قولنا لشيء إذا أردناه أن نقول له كن فيكون   ) يقول الله تعالى : إذا أردنا أن نبعث الموتى فلا تعب علينا في إحيائهم ، ولا في شيء مما يحدث ، إنما نقول له : كن ، فيكون . 

 أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أنبأنا معمر  ، عن  همام بن منبه  ، حدثنا  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " قال   الله : كذبني عبدي ، ولم يكن ذلك له ، وشتمني عبدي ولم يكن ذلك له ، فأما   تكذيبه إياي ، أن يقول : لن يعيدنا كما بدأنا ، وأما شتمه إياي ، أن يقول  :  اتخذ الله ولدا ، وأنا الصمد ، لم ألد ، ولم يكن لي كفوا أحد   " . 
*
*[ ص: 20 ]   ( والذين هاجروا في الله من بعد ما ظلموا لنبوئنهم في الدنيا حسنة ولأجر الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون   ( 41 ) الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ( 42 ) ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون   ( 43 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( والذين هاجروا في الله من بعد ما ظلموا   ) عذبوا وأوذوا في الله . 

 نزلت في بلال  ، وصهيب  ، وخباب  ، وعمار  ، وعابس  ، وجبر  ، وأبي جندل بن سهيل  ، أخذهم المشركون بمكة  فعذبوهم . 

 وقال قتادة    : هم أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ظلمهم أهل مكة  ، وأخرجوهم من ديارهم حتى لحق طائفة منهم بالحبشة  ، ثم بوأهم الله المدينة  بعد ذلك فجعلها لهم دار هجرة ، وجعل لهم أنصارا من المؤمنين . 

 ( لنبوئنهم في الدنيا حسنة   ) وهو أنه أنزلهم المدينة    . 

 روي عن  عمر بن الخطاب  كان إذا أعطى الرجل [ من المهاجرين    ] عطاء يقول : خذ بارك الله لك فيه ، هذا ما وعدك الله في الدنيا ، وما ادخر لك في الآخرة أفضل ، ثم تلا هذه الآية   . 

 وقيل : معناه لنحسنن إليهم في الدنيا . 

 وقيل : الحسنة في الدنيا التوفيق والهداية . 

 ( ولأجر الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون    )  وقوله : " لو كانوا يعلمون " ، ينصرف إلى المشركين لأن المؤمنين كانوا   يعلمونه . ( الذين صبروا ) في الله على ما نابهم ( وعلى ربهم يتوكلون ) ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم   ) نزلت في مشركي مكة  حيث أنكروا نبوة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقالوا : الله أعظم من أن يكون رسوله بشرا ، فهلا بعث إلينا ملكا ؟   [ ص: 21 ] 

 ( فاسألوا أهل الذكر ) يعني مؤمني أهل الكتاب  ، ( إن كنتم لا تعلمون ) 
*
*( بالبينات والزبر وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم ولعلهم يتفكرون   ( 44 ) أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض أو يأتيهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   ( 45 ) أو يأخذهم في تقلبهم فما هم بمعجزين   ( 46 ) أو يأخذهم على تخوف فإن ربكم لرءوف رحيم   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( بالبينات والزبر ) واختلفوا في الجالب للباء في قوله ( بالبينات ) قيل :   هي راجعة إلى قوله : ( وما أرسلنا ) و " إلا " بمعنى : غير ، مجازه : وما   أرسلنا من قبلك بالبينات والزبر غير رجال يوحى إليهم ولم نبعث ملائكة . 

 وقيل : تأويله وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا يوحى إليهم [ أرسلناهم ] بالبينات والزبر . ( وأنزلنا إليك الذكر لتبين للناس ما نزل إليهم   ) أراد بالذكر الوحي ، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مبينا للوحي ، وبيان الكتاب يطلب من السنة ، ( ولعلهم يتفكرون أفأمن الذين مكروا   ) عملوا ( السيئات ) من قبل ، يعني نمرود بن كنعان  وغيره من الكفار ، ( أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض أو يأتيهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   ) ( أو يأخذهم ) بالعذاب ، ( في تقلبهم   ) تصرفهم في الأسفار . وقال ابن عباس    : في اختلافهم . وقال  ابن جريج    : في إقبالهم وإدبارهم ، ( فما هم بمعجزين   ) بسابقين الله . ( أو يأخذهم على تخوف     ) والتخوف : التنقص ، أي : ينقص من أطرافهم ونواحيهم الشيء بعد الشيء  حتى  يهلك جميعهم ، يقال : تخوفه الدهر وتخونه : إذا نقصه وأخذ ماله وحشمه .  

 ويقال : هذا لغة بني هزيل    . 

 وقال الضحاك  والكلبي    : من الخوف ، أي : يعذب طائفة فيتخوف الآخرون أن يصيبهم مثل ما أصابهم . 

 ( فإن ربكم لرءوف رحيم   ) حين لم يعجل بالعقوبة .* *

**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (255)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ 
الاية48 إلى الاية 69

( أولم يروا إلى ما خلق الله من شيء يتفيأ ظلاله عن اليمين والشمائل سجدا لله وهم داخرون   ( 48 ) ولله يسجد ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من دابة والملائكة وهم لا يستكبرون   ( 49 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أولم يروا إلى ما خلق الله من شيء   ) - قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بالتاء   على الخطاب ، وكذلك في سورة العنكبوت ، والآخرون بالياء ، خبرا عن الذين   مكروا السيئات - إلى ما خلق الله من شيء من جسم قائم ، له ظل ، ( يتفيأ )   قرأ أبو عمرو  ، ويعقوب  بالتاء   والآخرون بالياء . ( ظلاله ) أي : تميل وتدور من جانب إلى جانب ، فهي في   أول النهار على حال ، ثم تتقلص ، ثم تعود في آخر النهار إلى حال أخرى سجدا   لله ، فميلانها ودورانها : سجودها لله عز وجل . ويقال للظل بالعشي : فيء;   لأنه فاء ، أي رجع من المغرب إلى المشرق ، فالفيء الرجوع . والسجود الميل  .  ويقال : سجدت النخلة إذا مالت . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( عن اليمين والشمائل سجدا لله   ) قال قتادة  والضحاك    : أما اليمين : فأول النهار ، والشمال : آخر النهار ، تسجد الظلال لله . 

وقال الكلبي     : الظل قبل طلوع الشمس عن  يمينك وعن شمالك وقدامك وخلفك ، وكذلك إذا غابت  ، فإذا طلعت كان من قدامك ،  وإذا ارتفعت كان عن يمينك ، ثم بعده كان خلفك ،  فإذا كان قبل أن تغرب  الشمس كان عن يسارك ، فهذا تفيؤه ، وتقلبه ، وهو  سجوده   . 

وقال مجاهد    : إذا زالت الشمس سجد كل شيء لله   . 

 وقيل : المراد من الظلال : سجود الأشخاص . 

 فإن قيل لم وحد اليمين وجمع الشمائل؟ 

 قيل من شأن العرب في اجتماع العلامتين الاكتفاء بواحدة ، كقوله تعالى : " ختم الله على قلوبهم وعلى سمعهم   " ( البقرة - 7 ) وقوله : " يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور   " ( البقرة - 257 ) . 

 وقيل : اليمين يرجع إلى قوله : " ما خلق الله " . ولفظ " ما " واحد ، والشمائل : يرجع إلى المعنى . 

 ( وهم داخرون   ) صاغرون . ( ولله يسجد ما في السماوات وما في الأرض     ) إنما أخبر ب " ما " لغلبة ما لا يعقل على من يعقل في العدد ، والحكم   للأغلب كتغليب المذكر على المؤنث ، ( من دابة ) أراد من كل حيوان يدب .   ويقال : السجود : الطاعة ، والأشياء كلها مطيعة لله عز وجل من حيوان وجماد ،   قال الله تعالى : " قالتا أتينا طائعين   " ( فصلت - 11 ) .   [ ص: 23 ] 

 وقيل : سجود الأشياء تذللها وتسخرها لما أريدت له وسخرت له . 

 وقيل : سجود الجمادات وما لا يعقل : ظهور أثر الصنع فيه ، على معنى أنه   يدعو الغافلين إلى السجود عند التأمل والتدبر فيه ، قال الله تعالى : " سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق   " ( فصلت - 53 ) . 

 ( والملائكة ) خص الملائكة بالذكر مع كونهم من جملة ما في السموات والأرض تشريفا ورفعا لشأنهم . 

 وقيل : لخروجهم من الموصوفين بالدبيب إذ لهم أجنحة يطيرون بها . 

 وقيل : أراد : ولله يسجد ما في السموات من الملائكة وما في الأرض من دابة ، وتسجد الملائكة . ( وهم لا يستكبرون ) 
( يخافون ربهم من فوقهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون   ( 50 ) وقال الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين إنما هو إله واحد فإياي فارهبون   ( 51 ) وله ما في السماوات والأرض وله الدين واصبا أفغير الله تتقون   ( 52 ) ) 

 ( يخافون ربهم من فوقهم   ) كقوله : " وهو القاهر فوق عباده " ( الأنعام - 18 ) . 

 ( ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا محمد بن سمعان  ، حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم الشعراني  ، حدثنا محمد بن يحيى الذهلي  ، حدثنا  عبيد الله بن موسى العبسي  ، حدثنا إسرائيل  ، عن إبراهيم بن مهاجر  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن مورق  ، عن أبي ذر  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني   أرى ما لا ترون ، وأسمع ما لا تسمعون ، أطت السماء وحق لها أن تئط ،  والذي  نفسي بيده ما فيها موضع أربع أصابع إلا وفيها ملك يمجد الله ، ولو  تعلمون  ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيرا وما تلذذتم بالنساء على  الفرشات ،  ولصعدتم إلى الصعدات تجأرون   " ، قال أبو ذر    : " يا ليتني كنت شجرة تعضد   " . رواه أبو عيسى  عن أحمد بن منيع  ، عن  أبي أحمد الزبيري  ، عن إسرائيل  وقال : " إلا وملك واضع جبهته ساجدا لله   " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وقال الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين إنما هو إله واحد فإياي فارهبون وله ما في السماوات والأرض وله الدين   ) الطاعة والإخلاص ( واصبا ) دائما ثابتا .   [ ص: 24 ] 

 معناه : ليس من أحد يدان له ويطاع إلا انقطع ذلك عنه بزوال أو هلاك ، غير الله عز وجل ، فإن الطاعة تدوم له ولا تنقطع . 

 ( أفغير الله تتقون   ) أي : تخافون ، استفهام على طريق الإنكار .
( وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله ثم إذا مسكم الضر فإليه تجأرون   ( 53 ) ثم إذا كشف الضر عنكم إذا فريق منكم بربهم يشركون   ( 54 ) ( ليكفروا بما آتيناهم فتمتعوا فسوف تعلمون   ( 55 ) ويجعلون لما لا يعلمون نصيبا مما رزقناهم تالله لتسألن عما كنتم تفترون   ( 56 ) ويجعلون لله البنات سبحانه ولهم ما يشتهون   ( 57 ) وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم   ( 58 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله   ) أي : وما يكن بكم من نعمة فمن الله ، ( ثم إذا مسكم الضر   ) القحط والمرض ، ( فإليه تجأرون   ) تضجون وتصيحون بالدعاء والاستغاثة . 

 ( ثم إذا كشف الضر عنكم إذا فريق منكم بربهم يشركون     ) . ( ليكفروا ) ليجحدوا ، [ وهذه اللام تسمى لام العاقبة ، أي : حاصل   أمرهم هو كفرهم ] ( بما آتيناهم ) أعطيناهم من النعماء وكشف الضراء والبلاء   ، ( فتمتعوا ) أي : عيشوا في الدنيا المدة التي ضربتها لكم ، ( فسوف   تعلمون ) عاقبة أمركم . هذا وعيد لهم . ( ويجعلون لما لا يعلمون   ) له حقا ، أي الأصنام ، ( نصيبا مما رزقناهم   ) من الأموال ، وهو ما جعلوا للأوثان من حروثهم وأنعامهم ، فقالوا : هذا لله بزعمهم ، وهذا لشركائنا . 

 ثم رجع من الخبر إلى الخطاب فقال : ( تالله لتسألن   ) يوم القيامة ، ( عما كنتم تفترون   ) في الدنيا . ( ويجعلون لله البنات   ) وهم خزاعة  وكنانة  ، قالوا : الملائكة بنات الله تعالى : ( سبحانه ولهم ما يشتهون     ) أي : ويجعلون لأنفسهم البنين الذين يشتهونهم ، فتكون " ما " في محل   النصب ، ويجوز أن تكون على الابتداء فتكون " ما " في محل الرفع . ( وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا   ) متغيرا من الغم والكراهية ، ( وهو كظيم ) وهو ممتلئ حزنا وغيظا فهو يكظمه أي : يمسكه ولا يظهره . 
[ ص: 25 ]   ( يتوارى من القوم من سوء ما بشر به أيمسكه على هون أم يدسه في التراب ألا ساء ما يحكمون   ( 59 ) للذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة مثل السوء ولله المثل الأعلى وهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( يتوارى ) أي : يختفي ، ( من القوم من سوء ما بشر به   ) من الحزن والعار ، ثم يتفكر : ( أيمسكه ) ذكر الكناية ردا على " ما " ( على هون   ) أي : هوان ، ( أم يدسه في التراب   ) أي : يخفيه منه ، فيئده . 

 وذلك : أن مضر  وخزاعة  وتميما  كانوا   يدفنون البنات أحياء ، خوفا من الفقر عليهم ، وطمع غير الأكفاء فيهن ،   وكان الرجل من العرب إذا ولدت له بنت وأراد أن يستحييها ألبسها جبة من صوف   أو شعر ، وتركها ترعى له الإبل والغنم في البادية ، وإذا أراد أن يقتلها   تركها حتى إذا صارت سداسية ، قال لأمها : زينيها حتى أذهب بها إلى أحمائها ،   وقد حفر لها بئرا في الصحراء ، فإذا بلغ بها البئر قال لها : انظري إلى   هذه البئر ، فيدفعها من خلفها في البئر ، ثم يهيل على رأسها التراب حتى   يستوي البئر بالأرض ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( أيمسكه على هون أم يدسه في التراب   ) 

 وكان صعصعة  عم  الفرزدق  إذا أحس بشيء من ذلك وجه إلى والد البنت إبلا يحييها بذلك ، فقال  الفرزدق  يفتخر به . 
**وعمي الذي منع الوائدات فأحيا الوئيد فلم توأد* *

 ( ألا ساء ما يحكمون   ) بئس ما يقضون لله البنات ولأنفسهم البنين ، نظيره : " ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى   " ( النجم - 22 ) ، وقيل : بئس حكمهم وأد البنات . ( للذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة   ) يعني لهؤلاء الذين يصفون لله البنات ولأنفسهم البنين ( مثل السوء   ) صفة السوء من الاحتياج إلى الولد ، وكراهية الإناث ، وقتلهن خوف الفقر ، ( ولله المثل الأعلى   ) الصفة العليا ، وهي التوحيد وأنه لا إله إلا هو . 

 وقيل : جميع صفات الجلال والكمال ، من العلم ، والقدرة ، والبقاء ، وغيرها من الصفات . 

قال ابن عباس    : " مثل السوء   " : النار ، و " المثل الأعلى " : شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله   . 

 ( وهو العزيز الحكيم ) 
[ ص: 26 ]   ( ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم ما ترك عليها من دابة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   ( 61 ) ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون وتصف ألسنتهم الكذب أن لهم الحسنى لا جرم أن لهم النار   ( 62 ) ) 

 ( ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم   ) فيعاجلهم بالعقوبة على كفرهم وعصيانهم ، ( ما ترك عليها   ) أي على الأرض ، كناية عن غير مذكور ، ( من دابة ) 

 قال قتادة  في الآية : قد فعل الله ذلك في زمن نوح  ، فأهلك من على الأرض ، إلا من كان في سفينة نوح  عليه السلام 

 روي أن  أبا هريرة  سمع رجلا يقول : إن الظالم لا يضر إلا نفسه ، فقال : بئس ما قلت إن الحبارى تموت في وكرها بظلم الظالم   . 

وقال ابن مسعود    : إن الجعل لتعذب في جحرها بذنب ابن آدم   . 

 وقيل : معنى الآية : لو يؤاخذ الله آباء الظالمين بظلمهم انقطع النسل ، ولم توجد الأبناء فلم يبق في الأرض أحد . 

 ( ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل ) يمهلهم بحلمه إلى أجل ، ( مسمى ) إلى منتهى   آجالهم وانقطاع أعمارهم . ( فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون )   قوله عز وجل : ( ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون   ) لأنفسهم يعني البنات ، ( وتصف ) أي تقول ، ( ألسنتهم الكذب أن لهم الحسنى   ) يعني البنين ، محل " أن " نصب بدل عن الكذب . 

 قال يمان    : يعني ب " الحسنى " : الجنة في المعاد ، إن كان محمد  صادقا في البعث . 

 ( لا جرم ) حقا . قال ابن عباس    : بلى ، ( أن لهم النار   ) في الآخرة ، ( وأنهم مفرطون   ) قرأ نافع  بكسر الراء أي : مسرفون . 

 وقرأ أبو جعفر  بتشديد الراء وكسرها أي : مضيعون أمر الله . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الراء وتخفيفها أي : منسيون في النار ، قاله ابن عباس    .   [ ص: 27 ] 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : مبعدون . 

 وقال مقاتل    : متروكون . 

 قال قتادة    : معجلون إلى النار . 

 قال الفراء    : مقدمون إلى النار ، ومنه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنا فرطكم على الحوض   " أي : متقدمكم . 
( تالله لقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فهو وليهم اليوم ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 63 ) وما أنزلنا عليك الكتاب إلا لتبين لهم الذي اختلفوا فيه وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون   ( 64 ) ( والله أنزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يسمعون   ( 65 ) وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونه من بين فرث ودم لبنا خالصا سائغا للشاربين   ( 66 ) ) 

 ( تالله لقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك   ) كما أرسلنا إلى هذه الأمة ، ( فزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم   ) الخبيثة ، ( فهو وليهم   ) ناصرهم ، ( اليوم ) وقرينهم ، سماه وليا لهم ، لطاعتهم إياه ، ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) في الآخرة . ( وما أنزلنا عليك الكتاب إلا لتبين لهم الذي اختلفوا فيه     ) من الدين والأحكام ، ( وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون ) أي : ما أنزلنا عليك   الكتاب إلا بيانا وهدى ورحمة ، فالهدى والرحمة عطف على قوله " لتبين " . (  والله أنزل من السماء ماء   ) يعني المطر : ( فأحيا به الأرض ) بالنبات ، ( بعد موتها ) يبوستها ، ( إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يسمعون   ) سمع القلوب لا سمع الآذان . ( وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة   ) لعظة ، ( نسقيكم ) بفتح النون هاهنا وفي المؤمنين ، قرأ نافع  وابن عامر  وأبو بكر  ويعقوب  والباقون بضمها وهما لغتان . ( مما في بطونه   ) قال الفراء    : رد الكناية إلى النعم ، والنعم والأنعام واحد . 

 ولفظ النعم مذكر ، قال أبو عبيدة  ،  والأخفش    : النعم يذكر ويؤنث ، فمن أنث فلمعنى الجمع ،   [ ص: 28 ] ومن ذكر فلحكم اللفظ . 

 قال الكسائي    : رده إلى " ما " يعني في بطون ما ذكرنا . 

 وقال المؤرج    : الكناية مردودة إلى البعض والجزء ، كأنه قال نسقيكم مما في بطونه اللبن ، إذ ليس لكلها لبن ، واللبن فيه مضمر . 

 ( من بين فرث   ) وهو ما في الكرش من الثقل ، فإذا خرج منه لا يسمى فرثا ، ( ودم لبنا خالصا   ) من الدم والفرث ليس عليه لون دم ولا رائحة فرث . 

 ( سائغا للشاربين   ) هنيئا يجري على السهولة في الحلق . 

 وقيل : إنه لم يغص أحد باللبن قط . 

قال ابن عباس     : إذا أكلت الدابة العلف  واستقر في كرشها وطحنته فكان أسفله فرثا ،  وأوسطه اللبن ، وأعلاه الدم ،  والكبد مسلطة عليها ، تقسمها بتقدير الله  تعالى ، فيجري الدم في العروق ،  واللبن في الضرع ، ويبقى الفرث كما هو   . 
( ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب تتخذون منه سكرا ورزقا حسنا إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يعقلون   ( 67 ) ) 

 ( ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب   ) يعني : ولكم أيضا عبرة فيما نسقيكم ونرزقكم من ثمرات النخيل والأعناب ، ( تتخذون منه   ) والكناية في ( منه ) عائدة إلى " ما " محذوفة أي : ما تتخذون منه ، ( سكرا ورزقا حسنا   ) 

 قال قوم : " السكر " : الخمر ، و " الرزق الحسن " : الخل ، والزبيب ، والتمر والرب ، قالوا : وهذا قبل تحريم الخمر . وإلى هذا ذهب ابن مسعود  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد    . 

وقال الشعبي    : " السكر " : ما شربت و " الرزق الحسن " : ما أكلت   . 

 وروى العوفي  عن ابن عباس    : أن " السكر " هو الخل ، بلغة الحبشة    . 

 وقال بعضهم : " السكر " النبيذ المسكر ، وهو نقيع التمر والزبيب إذا اشتد ، والمطبوخ من العصير ، وهو قول الضحاك  والنخعي  ومن يبيح شرب النبيذ . 

 ومن حرمه يقول : المراد من الآية : الإخبار لا الإحلال .   [ ص: 29 ] 

 وأولى الأقاويل أن قوله : ( تتخذون منه سكرا   ) منسوخ ، روي عن ابن عباس  قال : " السكر " [ ما حرم ] من ثمرها ، و " الرزق الحسن " : ما أحل . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : " السكر " : الطعم ، يقال هذا سكر لك أي : طعم . 

 ( إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يعقلون   ) 
( وأوحى ربك إلى النحل أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتا ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون   ( 68 ) ثم كلي من كل الثمرات فاسلكي سبل ربك ذللا يخرج من بطونها شراب مختلف ألوانه فيه شفاء للناس إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يتفكرون   ( 69 ) ) 

 ( وأوحى ربك إلى النحل   ) أي : ألهمها وقذف في أنفسها ، ففهمته ، والنحل : زنابير العسل ، واحدتها نحلة . 

 ( أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتا ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون   ) يبنون ، وقد جرت العادة أن أهلها يبنون لها الأماكن ، فهي تأوي إليها ، قال ابن زيد    : هي الكروم . ( ثم كلي من كل الثمرات   ) ليس معنى الكل العموم ، وهو كقوله تعالى : " وأوتيت من كل شيء   " ( النمل - 23 ) . 

 ( فاسلكي سبل ربك ذللا   ) قيل : هي نعت الطرق ، يقول : هي مذللة للنحل سهلة المسالك . 

 قال مجاهد    : لا يتوعر عليها مكان سلكته . 

 وقال آخرون : الذلل نعت النحل ، أي : مطيعة منقادة بالتسخير . يقال : إن   أربابها ينقلونها من مكان إلى مكان ولها يعسوب إذا وقف وقفت وإذا سار سارت .   

 ( يخرج من بطونها شراب   ) يعني العسل ( مختلف ألوانه ) أبيض وأحمر وأصفر . ( فيه شفاء للناس   ) أي : في العسل . وقال مجاهد    : أي في القرآن ، والأول أولى . 

 أنبأنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، حدثنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، أخبرنا محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أبي المتوكل  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : جاء رجل إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص:  30 ] فقال  : إن أخي استطلق بطنه ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :  اسقه عسلا  فسقاه ثم جاء فقال : إني سقيته فلم يزده إلا استطلاقا ، فقال  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم له ثلاث مرات ، ثم جاء الرابعة فقال : اسقه عسلا  قال : قد  سقيته فلم يزده إلا استطلاقا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  : " صدق  الله وكذب بطن أخيك " فسقاه فبرأ   . 

قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : العسل شفاء من كل داء ، والقرآن شفاء لما في الصدور   . 

 وروي عنه أنه قال عليكم بالشفاءين القرآن والعسل   . 

 ( إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يتفكرون ) فيعتبرون . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (256)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ 
الاية70 إلى الاية 83*
*
*
*( والله خلقكم ثم يتوفاكم ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر لكي لا يعلم بعد علم شيئا إن الله عليم قدير   ( 70 ) ) 

 ( والله خلقكم ثم يتوفاكم   ) صبيانا أو شبانا أو كهولا ( ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر ) أردئه ، قال مقاتل    : يعني الهرم . 

 قال قتادة    : أرذل العمر تسعون سنة . 

 روي عن علي  قال : أرذل العمر خمس وسبعون سنة . وقيل : ثمانون سنة   . 

 ( لكي لا يعلم بعد علم شيئا   ) لكيلا يعقل بعد عقله الأول شيئا ، ( إن الله عليم قدير   ) 

 أنبأنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، [ حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل    ] حدثنا هارون بن موسى  ، حدثنا أبو عبد الله الأعور  ، عن شعيب  ، عن أنس بن مالك  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يدعو : " أعوذ بك من البخل ، والكسل ، وأرذل العمر ، وعذاب القبر ، وفتنة الدجال ، وفتنة المحيا والممات   " . 
[ ص: 31 ]   ( والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم فهم فيه سواء أفبنعمة الله يجحدون   ( 71 ) والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة ورزقكم من الطيبات أفبالباطل يؤمنون وبنعمة الله هم يكفرون   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق   ) بسط عن واحد ، وضيق على الآخر ، وقلل وكثر . 

 ( فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم   ) من العبيد ، ( فهم فيه سواء     ) أي : حتى يستووا هم وعبيدهم في ذلك . يقول الله تعالى : لا يرضون أن   يكونوا هم ومماليكهم فيما رزقهم الله سواء ، وقد جعلوا عبيدي شركائي في   ملكي وسلطاني . يلزم به الحجة على المشركين . 

 قال قتادة    : هذا مثل ضربه الله عز وجل ، فهل منكم أحد يشركه مملوكه في زوجته وفراشه وماله؟ أفتعدلون بالله خلقه وعباده؟ 

 ( أفبنعمة الله يجحدون   ) بالإشراك به ، وقرأ أبو بكر  بالتاء لقوله " والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق   " ، والآخرون بالياء لقوله : " فهم فيه سواء   " . قوله تعالى : ( والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا   ) يعني : النساء ، خلق من آدم  زوجته حواء    . وقيل : " من أنفسكم " أي : من جنسكم أزواجا . 

 ( وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة   ) قال ابن مسعود  ، والنخعي    : الحفدة أختان الرجل على بناته . 

 وعن ابن مسعود  أيضا :  أنهم الأصهار ،  فيكون معنى الآية على هذا القول : وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين  وبنات ،  تزوجونهم فيحصل بسببهم الأختان والأصهار . 

 وقال عكرمة  ، والحسن  ، والضحاك    : هم الخدم . 

 قال مجاهد    : هم الأعوان ، من أعانك فقد حفدك . 

 وقال عطاء    : هم ولد ولد الرجل ، الذين يعينونه ويخدمونه . 

 وقال قتادة    : مهنة يمتهنونكم ويخدمونكم من أولادكم . 

 قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : " البنين " : الصغار ، و " الحفدة " : كبار الأولاد الذين يعينونه على عمله . 

 وروى مجاهد  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : أنهم ولد الولد .   [ ص: 32 ] 

 وروى العوفي  عنه : أنهم بنو امرأة الرجل ليسوا منه . 

 ( ورزقكم من الطيبات ) من النعم والحلال ، ( أفبالباطل ) يعني الأصنام ، ( يؤمنون وبنعمة الله هم يكفرون   ) ؟ يعني التوحيد والإسلام . 

 وقيل : " الباطل " : الشيطان ، أمرهم بتحريم البحيرة ، والسائبة ، و " بنعمة الله   " أي : بما أحل الله لهم " يكفرون " : يجحدون تحليله .
( ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لهم رزقا من السماوات والأرض شيئا ولا يستطيعون   ( 73 ) فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال إن الله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون   ( 74 ) ) 

 ( ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لهم رزقا من السماوات   ) يعني المطر ، ( والأرض ) يعني النبات ، ( شيئا ) قال الأخفش    : هو بدل من الرزق ، معناه : أنهم لا يملكون من أمر الرزق شيئا قليلا ولا كثيرا . 

 وقال الفراء    : نصب "  شيئا " بوقوع الرزق  عليه ، أي : لا يرزق شيئا ، ( ولا يستطيعون ) ولا  يقدرون على شيء ، يذكر  عجز الأصنام عن إيصال نفع أو دفع ضر . ( فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال   ) يعني الأشباه . فتشبهونه بخلقه ، وتجعلون له شريكا ، فإنه واحد لا مثل له ، ( إن الله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون   ) خطأ ما تضربون من الأمثال . 
( ضرب الله مثلا عبدا مملوكا لا يقدر على شيء ومن رزقناه منا رزقا حسنا فهو ينفق منه سرا وجهرا هل يستوون الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 75 ) وضرب   الله مثلا رجلين أحدهما أبكم لا يقدر على شيء وهو كل على مولاه أينما   يوجهه لا يأت بخير هل يستوي هو ومن يأمر بالعدل وهو على صراط مستقيم   ( 76 ) ) 

 ثم ضرب مثلا [ للكافرين والمؤمنين ] فقال جل ذكره :   [ ص: 33 ]   ( ضرب الله مثلا عبدا مملوكا لا يقدر على شيء   ) هذا مثل الكافر ، رزقه الله مالا فلم يقدم فيه خيرا ، ( ومن رزقناه منا رزقا حسنا فهو ينفق منه سرا وجهرا   ) هذا مثل المؤمن ، أعطاه الله مالا فعمل فيه بطاعة الله ، وأنفقه في رضاء الله ، سرا وجهرا ، فأثابه الله عليه الجنة . ( هل يستوون   ) ولم يقل يستويان لمكان " من " وهو اسم يصلح للواحد والاثنين والجمع ، وكذلك قوله " لا يستطيعون " بالجمع لأجل ما . 

 معناه : هل يستوي هذا الفقير البخيل والغني السخي؟ كذلك لا يستوي الكافر العاصي والمؤمن المطيع . وروى  ابن جريج  عن عطاء  في قوله تعالى : ( عبدا مملوكا   ) أي : أبو جهل بن هشام    ( ومن رزقناه منا رزقا حسنا   ) أبو بكر الصديق  رضي الله عنه   . ثم قال : 

 ( الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون ) يقول ليس الأمر كما تقولون ، ما   للأوثان عندهم من يد ولا معروف فتحمد عليه ، إنما الحمد الكامل لله عز وجل ،   لأنه المنعم والخالق والرازق ، ولكن أكثر الكفار لا يعلمون . ثم ضرب مثلا   للأصنام فقال : ( وضرب الله مثلا رجلين أحدهما أبكم لا يقدر على شيء وهو كل على مولاه   ) كل : ثقل ووبال " على مولاه " ابن عمه ، وأهل ولايته ، ( أينما يوجهه   ) يرسله ، ( لا يأت بخير   ) لأنه لا يفهم ما يقال له ، ولا يفهم عنه ، هذا مثل الأصنام ، لا تسمع ، ولا تنطق ، ولا تعقل ، ( وهو كل على مولاه   ) عابده ، يحتاج إلى أن يحمله ويضعه ويخدمه . 

 ( هل يستوي هو ومن يأمر بالعدل   ) يعني : الله تعالى قادر ، متكلم ، يأمر بالتوحيد ، ( وهو على صراط مستقيم   ) [ قال الكلبي    : يعني يدلكم على صراط مستقيم .   [ ص: 34 ] 

 وقيل : هو رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يأمر بالعدل وهو على صراط مستقيم . 

 وقيل : كلا المثلين للمؤمن والكافر ، يرويه عطية  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال عطاء    : الأبكم : أبي بن خلف  ، ومن يأمر بالعدل : حمزة  ،  وعثمان بن عفان  ،  وعثمان بن مظعون  

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في هاشم بن عمرو بن الحارث بن ربيعة القرشي  ، وكان قليل الخير يعادي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقيل : نزلت في  عثمان بن عفان  ومولاه ، كان عثمان  ينفق عليه ، وكان مولاه يكره الإسلام . 
( ولله غيب السماوات والأرض وما أمر الساعة إلا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ( 77 ) والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون   ( 78 ) ) 

 ( ولله غيب السماوات والأرض وما أمر الساعة   ) في قرب كونها ، ( إلا كلمح البصر   ) إذا قال له : " كن " فيكون ، ( أو هو أقرب   ) بل هو أقرب ، ( إن الله على كل شيء قدير ) نزلت في الكفار الذين يستعجلون القيامة استهزاء . قوله عز وجل : ( والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم   ) قرأ الكسائي    " بطون إمهاتكم " بكسر الهمزة ، وقرأ حمزة  بكسر الميم والهمزة ، والباقون بضم الهمزة وفتح الميم ، ( لا تعلمون شيئا     ) تم الكلام ، ثم ابتدأ فقال جل وعلا ( وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار  والأفئدة  ) لأن الله تعالى جعل هذه الأشياء لهم قبل الخروج من بطون  الأمهات ، وإنما  أعطاهم العلم بعد الخروج ، ( لعلكم تشكرون ) نعمة الله . 
[ ص: 35 ]   ( ألم يروا إلى الطير مسخرات في جو السماء ما يمسكهن إلا الله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ( 79 ) ( والله   جعل لكم من بيوتكم سكنا وجعل لكم من جلود الأنعام بيوتا تستخفونها يوم   ظعنكم ويوم إقامتكم ومن أصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها أثاثا ومتاعا إلى حين   ( 80 ) والله   جعل لكم مما خلق ظلالا وجعل لكم من الجبال أكنانا وجعل لكم سرابيل تقيكم   الحر وسرابيل تقيكم بأسكم كذلك يتم نعمته عليكم لعلكم تسلمون   ( 81 ) ) 

 ( ألم يروا ) قرأ ابن عامر  ، وحمزة  ، ويعقوب    : بالتاء ، والباقون بالياء لقوله : " ويعبدون " . ( إلى الطير مسخرات   ) مذللات ، ( في جو السماء   ) وهو الهواء بين السماء والأرض . عن كعب الأحبار  أن الطير ترتفع اثني عشر ميلا ولا يرتفع فوق هذا ، وفوق الجو السكاك ، وفوق السكاك السماء   ( ما يمسكهن ) في الهواء ( إلا الله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ( والله جعل لكم من بيوتكم   ) [ التي هي من الحجر والمدر ] ( سكنا ) أي : مسكنا تسكنونه ، ( وجعل لكم من جلود الأنعام بيوتا   ) يعني الخيام ، والقباب ، والأخبية ، والفساطيط من الأنطاع والأدم ( تستخفونها ) أي : يخف عليكم حملها ، ( يوم ظعنكم   ) رحلتكم في سفركم ، قرأ ابن عامر  ، وأهل الكوفة  ، ساكنة العين ، والآخرون بفتحها ، وهو أجزل اللغتين ، ( ويوم إقامتكم   ) في بلدكم لا تثقل عليكم في الحالين . 

 ( ومن أصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها   ) يعني : أصواف الضأن ، وأوبار الإبل ، وأشعار المعز ، والكنايات راجعة إلى الأنعام ، ( أثاثا ) قال ابن عباس    : مالا . قال مجاهد    : متاعا . 

 قال القتيبي    : " الأثاث " : المال أجمع ، من الإبل والغنم والعبيد ، والمتاع . 

 وقال غيره : هو متاع البيت من الفرش والأكسية . 

 ( ومتاعا ) بلاغا ينتفعون بها ، ( إلى حين ) يعني الموت . وقيل : إلى حين تبلى . ( والله جعل لكم مما خلق ظلالا   ) تستظلون بها من شدة الحر ، وهي ظلال الأبنية والأشجار ،   [ ص: 36 ]   ( وجعل لكم من الجبال أكنانا   ) يعني : الأسراب ، والغيران ، واحدها كن ( وجعل لكم سرابيل     ) قمصا من الكتان والقز ، والقطن ، والصوف ، ( تقيكم ) تمنعكم ، ( الحر )   قال أهل المعاني : أراد الحر والبرد فاكتفى بذكر أحدهما لدلالة الكلام   عليه . ( وسرابيل تقيكم بأسكم   ) يعني : الدروع ، والبأس : الحرب ، يعني : تقيكم في بأسكم السلاح أن يصيبكم . 

 ( كذلك يتم نعمته عليكم لعلكم تسلمون   ) تخلصون له الطاعة . 

 قال  عطاء الخراساني     : إنما أنزل القرآن  على قدر معرفتهم ، فقال : وجعل لكم من الجبال أكنانا ،  وما جعل [ لهم ]  من السهول أكثر وأعظم ، ولكنهم كانوا أصحاب جبال كما قال :  " ومن أصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها   " لأنهم كانوا أصحاب وبر ، وشعر ، وكما قال : " وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها من برد   " ( النور - 43 ) وما أنزل من الثلج أكثر ، ولكنهم كانوا لا يعرفون الثلج . وقال : " تقيكم الحر   " وما تقي من البرد أكثر ، ولكنهم كانوا أصحاب حر . 
( فإن تولوا فإنما عليك البلاغ المبين   ( 82 ) يعرفون نعمة الله ثم ينكرونها وأكثرهم الكافرون   ( 83 ) ) 

 ( فإن تولوا ) فإن أعرضوا فلا يلحقك في ذلك عتب ولا سمة تقصير ، ( فإنما عليك البلاغ المبين يعرفون نعمة الله   ) قال  السدي  يعني : محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( ثم ينكرونها   ) يكذبون به . 

 وقال قوم : هي الإسلام . 
*
*
  وقال مجاهد  ، وقتادة      : يعني ما عد لهم من النعم في هذه السورة ، يقرون أنها من الله ، ثم إذا   قيل لهم : تصدقوا وامتثلوا أمر الله فيها ، ينكرونها فيقولون : ورثناها  من  آبائنا . 

 وقال الكلبي    : هو أنه لما ذكر لهم هذه النعم قالوا : نعم ، هذه كلها من الله ، ولكنها بشفاعة آلهتنا . 

 وقال عوف بن عبد الله    : هو قول الرجل لولا فلان لكان كذا ، ولولا فلان لما كان كذا . ( وأكثرهم الكافرون   ) الجاحدون . 
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (257)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ 
الاية84 إلى الاية 101*
*

**( ويوم نبعث من كل أمة شهيدا ثم لا يؤذن للذين كفروا ولا هم يستعتبون   ( 84 ) وإذا رأى الذين ظلموا العذاب فلا يخفف عنهم ولا هم ينظرون   ( 85 ) وإذا رأى الذين أشركوا شركاءهم قالوا ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين كنا ندعوا من دونك فألقوا إليهم القول إنكم لكاذبون   ( 86 ) وألقوا إلى الله يومئذ السلم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ( 87 ) ( الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب بما كانوا يفسدون   ( 88 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويوم نبعث من كل أمة شهيدا   ) يعني رسولا ( ثم لا يؤذن للذين كفروا     ) في الاعتذار ، وقيل : في الكلام أصلا ( ولا هم يستعتبون ) يسترضون ،   يعني : لا يكلفون أن يرضوا ربهم ، لأن الآخرة ليست بدار تكليف ، ولا يرجعون   إلى الدنيا فيتوبون . وحقيقة المعنى في الاستعتاب : أنه التعرض لطلب  الرضا  ، وهذا الباب منسد في الآخرة على الكفار . ( وإذا رأى الذين ظلموا   ) كفروا ، ( العذاب ) يعني جهنم ، ( فلا يخفف عنهم ولا هم ينظرون وإذا رأى الذين أشركوا   ) يوم القيامة ، ( شركاءهم ) أوثانهم ، ( قالوا ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين كنا ندعوا من دونك   ) أربابا ونعبدهم ، ( فألقوا ) يعني الأوثان ، ( إليهم القول   ) أي : قالوا لهم ، ( إنكم لكاذبون   ) في تسميتنا آلهة ما دعوناكم إلى عبادتنا . ( وألقوا ) يعني المشركين ( إلى الله يومئذ السلم     ) استسلموا وانقادوا لحكمه فيهم ، ولم تغن عنهم آلهتهم شيئا ، ( وضل )   وزال ، ( عنهم ما كانوا يفترون ) من أنها تشفع لهم . ( الذين كفروا وصدوا   عن سبيل الله ) منعوا الناس عن طريق الحق ( زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب   ) قال عبد الله    : عقارب لها أنياب أمثال النخل الطوال . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : حيات أمثال البخت وعقارب أمثال البغال ، تلسع إحداهن اللسعة يجد صاحبها حمتها أربعين خريفا . 

 وقال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : يعني خمسة أنهار من صفر مذاب كالنار تسيل من تحت العرش ، يعذبون بها : ثلاثة على مقدار الليل واثنان على مقدار النهار .   [ ص: 38 ] 

 وقيل : إنهم يخرجون من حر النار إلى برد الزمهرير ، فيبادرون من شدة الزمهرير إلى النار مستغيثين بها . 

 وقيل : يضاعف لهم العذاب . ( بما كانوا يفسدون   ) في الدنيا بالكفر وصد الناس عن الإيمان . 
*
*( ويوم نبعث في كل أمة شهيدا عليهم من أنفسهم وجئنا بك شهيدا على هؤلاء ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شيء وهدى ورحمة وبشرى للمسلمين   ( 89 ) إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى وينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون   ( 90 ) ) 

 ( ويوم نبعث في كل أمة شهيدا عليهم من أنفسهم   ) يعني : نبيها من أنفسهم ، لأن الأنبياء كانت تبعث إلى الأمم منها . 

 ( وجئنا بك ) يا محمد  ، ( شهيدا على هؤلاء   ) الذين بعثت إليهم . 

 ( ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا   ) بيانا ، ( لكل شيء ) يحتاج إليه من الأمر والنهي ، والحلال والحرام ، والحدود والأحكام ، ( وهدى ) من الضلالة ، ( ورحمة وبشرى   ) بشارة ( للمسلمين ) قوله عز وجل : ( إن الله يأمر بالعدل   ) بالإنصاف ، ( والإحسان ) إلى الناس . 

 وعن ابن عباس    : " العدل " : التوحيد ، و " الإحسان " : أداء الفرائض . 

 وعنه : " الإحسان   " : الإخلاص في التوحيد ، وذلك معنى قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الإحسان أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه   " . 

 وقال مقاتل    : " العدل " : التوحيد ، و " الإحسان " : العفو عن الناس . 

 ( وإيتاء ذي القربى   ) صلة الرحم . 

 ( وينهى عن الفحشاء   ) ما قبح من القول والفعل . وقال ابن عباس    : الزنا ، ( والمنكر ) ما لا يعرف في شريعة ولا سنة ، ( والبغي ) الكبر والظلم .   [ ص: 39 ] 

 وقال ابن عيينة    :  العدل استواء السر  والعلانية ، و " الإحسان " أن تكون سريرته أحسن من  علانيته ، و " الفحشاء  والمنكر " أن تكون علانيته أحسن من سريرته . 

 ( يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون   ) تتعظون . 

 قال ابن مسعود    : أجمع آية في القرآن هذه الآية . 

 وقال أيوب عن عكرمة    : إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قرأ على الوليد    : ( إن الله يأمر بالعدل     ) إلى آخر الآية فقال له : يا ابن أخي أعد فأعاد عليه ، فقال : إن له   والله لحلاوة وإن عليه لطلاوة وإن أعلاه لمثمر وإن أسفله لمغدق ، وما هو   بقول البشر . 
*
*( وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم ولا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد توكيدها وقد جعلتم الله عليكم كفيلا إن الله يعلم ما تفعلون   ( 91 ) ولا   تكونوا كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوة أنكاثا تتخذون أيمانكم دخلا بينكم أن   تكون أمة هي أربى من أمة إنما يبلوكم الله به وليبينن لكم يوم القيامة ما   كنتم فيه تختلفون   ( 92 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم   ) والعهد هاهنا هو : اليمين . 

 قال الشعبي    : العهد يمين وكفارته كفارة يمين ، ( ولا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد توكيدها   ) تشديدها ، فتحنثوا فيها ، ( وقد جعلتم الله عليكم كفيلا   ) شهيدا بالوفاء . 

 ( إن الله يعلم ما تفعلون   ) واختلفوا فيمن نزلت هذه الآية وإن كان حكمها عاما؟ . 

 قيل : نزلت في الذين بايعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، أمرهم الله بالوفاء بها . 

 وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : نزلت في حلف أهل الجاهلية . ثم ضرب الله مثلا لنقض العهد فقال : ( ولا تكونوا كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوة   ) ( ولا تكونوا كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوة   ) أي : من بعد غزله وإحكامه . 

 قال الكلبي  ، ومقاتل    : هي امرأة خرقاء حمقاء من قريش  ، يقال لها " ريطة بنت عمرو بن سعد   [ ص: 40 ] بن كعب بن زيد مناة بن تميم " وتلقب بجعر  ،   وكانت بها وسوسة ، وكانت اتخذت مغزلا بقدر ذراع وصنارة مثل الأصبع ،  وفلكة  عظيمة ، على قدرها ، وكانت تغزل الغزل من الصوف والشعر والوبر ،  وتأمر  جواريها بذلك ، فكن يغزلن من الغداة إلى نصف النهار ، فإذا انتصف  النهار  أمرتهن بنقض جميع ما غزلن فهذا كان دأبها . 

 ومعناه : أنها لم تكف عن العمل ، ولا حين عملت كفت عن النقض ، فكذلك أنتم   إذا نقضتم العهد ، لا كففتم عن العهد ، ولا حين عاهدتم وفيتم به . 

 ( أنكاثا ) يعني أنقاضا واحدتها " نكث " وهو ما نقض بعد الفتل ، غزلا كان أو حبلا . 

 ( تتخذون أيمانكم دخلا بينكم   ) أي : دخلا وخيانة وخديعة ، و " الدخل " ما يدخل في الشيء للفساد . 

 وقيل : " الدخل " و " الدغل " : أن يظهر الوفاء ويبطن النقض . 

 ( أن تكون ) أي : لأن تكون ، ( أمة هي أربى   ) أي : أكثر وأعلى ، ( من أمة ) قال مجاهد      : وذلك أنهم كانوا يحالفون الحلفاء فإذا وجدوا قوما أكثر منهم وأعز  نقضوا  حلف هؤلاء وحالفوا الأكثر ، فمعناه : طلبتم العز بنقض العهد ، بأن  كانت  أمة أكثر من أمة . فنهاهم الله عن ذلك . 

 ( إنما يبلوكم الله به   ) يختبركم الله بأمره إياكم بالوفاء بالعهد ، ( وليبينن لكم يوم القيامة ما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ) في الدنيا . 
*
*( ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة ولكن يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء ولتسألن عما كنتم تعملون   ( 93 ) ) ( ولا تتخذوا أيمانكم دخلا بينكم فتزل قدم بعد ثبوتها وتذوقوا السوء بما صددتم عن سبيل الله ولكم عذاب عظيم   ( 94 ) ) 

 ( ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة   ) على ملة واحدة ، وهي الإسلام ، ( ولكن يضل من يشاء   ) بخذلانه إياهم ، عدلا منه ، ( ويهدي من يشاء   ) بتوفيقه إياهم ، فضلا منه ، ( ولتسألن عما كنتم تعملون   ) يوم القيامة . ( ولا تتخذوا أيمانكم دخلا   ) خديعة وفسادا ، ( بينكم ) فتغرون بها الناس ، فيسكنون إلى أيمانكم ، ويأمنون ، ثم تنقضونها ، ( فتزل قدم بعد ثبوتها   ) فتهلكوا بعدما كنتم آمنين والعرب تقول   [ ص: 41 ] لكل مبتلى بعد عافية ، أو ساقط في ورطة بعد سلامة : زلت قدمه ، ( وتذوقوا السوء بما صددتم عن سبيل الله   ) قيل : معناه : سهلتم طريق نقض العهد على الناس بنقضكم العهد ، ( ولكم عذاب عظيم   ) 
*
*( ولا تشتروا بعهد الله ثمنا قليلا إنما عند الله هو خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون   ( 95 ) ما عندكم ينفد وما عند الله باق ولنجزين الذين صبروا أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون   ( 96 ) من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون   ( 97 ) ) 

 ( ولا تشتروا بعهد الله ثمنا قليلا   ) يعني لا تنقضوا عهودكم ، تطلبون بنقضها عرضا قليلا من الدنيا ، ولكن أوفوا بها . ( إنما عند الله هو   ) من الثواب لكم على الوفاء ، ( خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون ) [ فضل ما بين العوضين ، ثم بين ذلك ] . فقال : ( ما عندكم ينفد   ) أي : الدنيا وما فيها يفنى ، ( وما عند الله باق   ) 

 ( ولنجزين ) [ قرأ أبو جعفر  وابن كثير  وعاصم  بالنون والباقون بالياء ] ( الذين صبروا ) على الوفاء في السراء والضراء ، ( أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون ) 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، حدثنا  عمرو بن أبي عمرو مولى المطلب  ، عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  ، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من أحب دنياه أضر بآخرته ، ومن أحب آخرته أضر بدنياه ، فآثروا ما يبقى على ما يفنى   " . قوله تعالى : ( من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة   ) قال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء    : هي الرزق الحلال .   [ ص: 42 ] 

 قال الحسن    : هي القناعة . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : يعني العيش في الطاعة . 

 قال أبو بكر الوراق    : هي حلاوة الطاعة . 

 وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : هي الجنة . ورواه عوف عن الحسن    . وقال : لا تطيب الحياة لأحد إلا في الجنة . 

 ( ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون   ) 
*
*( فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم   ( 98 ) ) 

 قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( فإذا قرأت القرآن   ) أي : أردت قراءة القرآن ( فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم   ) كقوله تعالى : " إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا   " ( المائدة - 6 ) . 

 والاستعاذة سنة عند قراءة القرآن . 

 وأكثر العلماء على أن الاستعاذة قبل القراءة . 

 وقال  أبو هريرة    : بعدها .   [ ص: 43 ] 

 ولفظه : أن يقول : " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ، حدثنا علي بن الجعد  ، أخبرنا شعبة  عن عمرو بن مرة  ، سمعت عاصما  عن ابن جبير بن مطعم  ، عن أبيه أنه رأى   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يصلي ، قال : فكبر ، فقال : الله أكبر كبيرا ،   ثلاث مرات ، [ والحمد لله كثيرا ، ثلاث مرات ، وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا   ثلاث مرات ] اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الشيطان الرجيم ، من همزه ونفخه ، ونفثه   . 

 قال عمرو    : ونفخه : الكبر ، ونفثه : الشعر ، وهمزه : الموتة ، والموتة الجنون ، والاستعاذة بالله هي الاعتصام به . 
*
*( إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ( 99 ) إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه والذين هم به مشركون   ( 100 ) وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل قالوا إنما أنت مفتر بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون 

 ( 101 ( إنه ليس له سلطان   ) حجة وولاية ، ( على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ) قال سفيان    : ليس له سلطان على أن يحملهم على ذنب لا يغفر . ( إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه   ) يطيعونه ويدخلون في ولايته ، ( والذين هم به مشركون   ) أي : بالله مشركون . وقيل : الكناية راجعة إلى الشيطان ، ومجازه الذين هم من أجله مشركون بالله . ( وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية   ) يعني وإذا نسخنا حكم آية فأبدلنا مكانه حكما آخر ، ( والله أعلم بما ينزل   ) أعلم بما هو أصلح لخلقه فيما يغير ويبدل من أحكامه ، ( قالوا إنما أنت ) يا محمد  ، ( مفتر ) مختلق ، وذلك أن المشركين قالوا : إن محمدا  يسخر بأصحابه ، يأمرهم اليوم بأمر ، وينهاهم عنه غدا ، ما هو إلا مفتر ، يتقوله من تلقاء نفسه . 

 قال الله تعالى ( بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون ) حقيقة القرآن ، وبيان الناسخ من المنسوخ .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (258)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ النَّحْلِ 
الاية102 إلى الاية 114*
*


**( قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين   ( 102 ) ( ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين   ( 103 ) ) 

 ( قل نزله   ) يعني القرآن ، ( روح القدس   ) جبريل  ، ( من ربك بالحق ) بالصدق ، ( ليثبت الذين آمنوا   ) أي : ليثبت قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا ويقينا ، ( وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر   ) آدمي ، وما هو من عند الله ، واختلفوا في هذا البشر : قال ابن عباس    : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم قينا بمكة  ، اسمه " بلعام      " ، وكان نصرانيا ، أعجمي اللسان ، فكان المشركون يرون رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم يدخل عليه ويخرج ، فكانوا يقولون إنما يعلمه " بلعام    " . 

 وقال عكرمة    : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرئ غلاما لبني المغيرة  يقال له " يعيش    " وكان يقرأ الكتب ، فقالت قريش    : إنما يعلمه " يعيش    " . 

 وقال الفراء    : قال المشركون إنما يتعلم من عايش  مملوك كان  لحويطب بن عبد العزى  ، وكان قد أسلم وحسن إسلامه ، وكان أعجم اللسان . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما بلغني كثيرا ما يجلس عند المروة  إلى غلام رومي نصراني ، عبد لبعض بني الحضرمي  ، يقال له " جبر    " ، وكان يقرأ الكتب . 

 وقال عبد الله بن مسلم الحضرمي  كان لنا عبدان من أهل عين التمر  يقال لأحدهما يسار  ، ويكنى " أبا فكيهة    " ، ويقال للآخر " جبر    " وكانا يصنعان السيوف بمكة  ، وكانا يقرآن التوراة والإنجيل ، فربما مر بهما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وهما يقرآن ، فيقف ويستمع . 

 قال الضحاك    : وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا آذاه الكفار يقعد إليهما ويستروح بكلامهما ، فقال المشركون : إنما يتعلم محمد  منهما ، فنزلت هذه الآية .   [ ص: 45 ] 

 قال الله تعالى تكذيبا لهم : ( لسان الذي يلحدون إليه     ) أي يميلون ويشيرون إليه ، ( أعجمي ) " الأعجمي " الذي لا يفصح وإن كان   ينزل بالبادية ، والعجمي منسوب إلى العجم ، وإن كان فصيحا ، والأعرابي   البدوي ، والعربي منسوب إلى العرب ، وإن لم يكن فصيحا ، ( وهذا لسان عربي مبين   ) فصيح وأراد باللسان القرآن ، والعرب تقول : اللغة لسان ، وروي أن الرجل الذي كانوا يشيرون إليه أسلم وحسن إسلامه . 
*
*( إن الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله لا يهديهم الله ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 104 ) إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله وأولئك هم الكاذبون   ( 105 ) من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدرا فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم   ( 106 ) ) 

 ( إن الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله لا يهديهم الله   ) لا يرشدهم الله ، ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) ثم أخبر الله تعالى أن الكفار هم المفترون . فقال : ( إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله وأولئك هم الكاذبون   ) لا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 فإن قيل : قد قال : " إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون   " ، فما معنى قوله " وأولئك هم الكاذبون   " ؟ قيل : " إنما يفتري الكذب     " : إخبار عن فعلهم ، " هم الكاذبون " نعت لازم لهم ، كقول الرجل لغيره :   كذبت وأنت كاذب ، أي : كذبت في هذا القول ، ومن عادتك الكذب . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو حفص عمر بن أحمد الجوهري  ، أخبرنا جدي أبو بكر محمد بن عمر بن حفص  ، حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الفرج الأزرق  ، حدثنا سعيد بن عبد الحميد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا يعلى بن الأشدق  ، عن عبد الله بن جراد  قال قلت   : يا رسول الله المؤمن يزني؟ قال : قد يكون ذلك ، قال قلت : المؤمن يسرق؟   قال : قد يكون ذلك ، قلت المؤمن يكذب؟ قال : لا " . قال الله : " إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله   " .   ( من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره   ) 

 قال ابن عباس    : نزلت هذه الآية في عمار  ، وذلك أن المشركين أخذوه ، وأباه ياسرا  ، وأمه سمية  ، وصهيبا  ، وبلالا  وخبابا  ، وسالما  ، فعذبوهم ، فأما سمية    : فإنها ربطت بين بعيرين ووجئ قبلها   [ ص: 46 ] بحربة فقتلت ، وقتل زوجها ياسر  ، وهما أول قتيلين قتلا في الإسلام ، وأما عمار    : فإنه أعطاهم ما أرادوا بلسانه مكرها . 

 قال قتادة    : أخذ بنو المغيرة  عمارا  وغطوه في بئر ميمون  ، وقالوا له : اكفر بمحمد  ، فتابعهم على ذلك ، وقلبه كاره ، فأخبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن عمارا  كفر فقال : كلا إن عمارا  ملئ إيمانا من قرنه إلى قدمه ، واختلط الإيمان بلحمه ودمه ، فأتى عمار  رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهو يبكي ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   ما وراءك؟ قال : شر يا رسول الله ، نلت منك وذكرت آلهتهم قال : كيف وجدت   قلبك ، قال مطمئنا بالإيمان ، فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمسح عينيه   وقال : إن عادوا لك فعد لهم بما قلت ، فنزلت هذه الآية   . 

 قال مجاهد    : نزلت في ناس من أهل مكة  ، آمنوا فكتب إليهم بعض أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : أن هاجروا ، فإنا لا نراكم منا حتى تهاجروا إلينا ، فخرجوا يريدون المدينة  ، فأدركتهم قريش  في الطريق فكفروا كارهين . 

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في جبر ، مولى عامر بن الحضرمي  ، أكرهه سيده على الكفر فكفر مكرها . ( وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان   ) ثم أسلم مولى جبر  وحسن إسلامه وهاجر جبر  مع سيده ، ( ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدرا   ) أي : فتح صدره للكفر بالقبول واختاره ، ( فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم   ) 

 وأجمع العلماء على : أن من أكره على كلمة الكفر ، يجوز له أن يقول بلسانه ،   وإذا قال بلسانه غير معتقد لا يكون كفرا ، وإن أبى أن يقول حتى يقتل كان   أفضل . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في طلاق المكره . فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه لا يقع . 
*
*[ ص: 47 ]   ( ذلك بأنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة وأن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين   ( 107 ) أولئك الذين طبع الله على قلوبهم وسمعهم وأبصارهم وأولئك هم الغافلون   ( 108 ) لا جرم أنهم في الآخرة هم الخاسرون   ( 109 ) ثم إن ربك للذين هاجروا من بعد ما فتنوا ثم جاهدوا وصبروا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم   ( 110 ) ) 

 ( ذلك بأنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة وأن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين   ) لا يرشدهم . ( أولئك الذين طبع الله على قلوبهم وسمعهم وأبصارهم وأولئك هم الغافلون   ) عما يراد بهم . ( لا جرم أنهم في الآخرة هم الخاسرون   ) أي المغبونون . ( ثم إن ربك للذين هاجروا من بعد ما فتنوا   ) عذبوا ومنعوا من الإسلام ، فتنهم المشركون ، ( ثم جاهدوا وصبروا   ) على الإيمان والهجرة والجهاد ، ( إن ربك من بعدها ) من بعد تلك الفتنة والغفلة ( لغفور رحيم ) 

 نزلت في عياش بن أبي ربيعة  ، أخي أبي جهل  من الرضاعة ، وفي أبي جندل بن سهيل بن عمرو  ، والوليد بن الوليد بن المغيرة  ، وسلمة بن هشام  وعبد الله بن أسيد الثقفي  ، فتنهم المشركون فأعطوهم بعض ما أرادوا ليسلموا من شرهم ، ثم إنهم هاجروا بعد ذلك وجاهدوا . 

 وقال الحسن  وعكرمة    : نزلت في  عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح  ، وكان يكتب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فاستزله الشيطان ، فلحق بالكفار ، فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتله يوم فتح مكة  ، فاستجاره له عثمان  ، وكان أخاه لأمه من الرضاعة ، فأجاره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ثم إنه أسلم وحسن إسلامه ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية .   [ ص: 48 ] 

 وقرأ ابن عامر    " فتنوا " بفتح الفاء والتاء ، ورده إلى من أسلم من المشركين فتنوا المسلمين . 
*
*( يوم تأتي كل نفس تجادل عن نفسها وتوفى كل نفس ما عملت وهم لا يظلمون   ( 111 ) وضرب   الله مثلا قرية كانت آمنة مطمئنة يأتيها رزقها رغدا من كل مكان فكفرت   بأنعم الله فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف بما كانوا يصنعون   ( 112 ) ) 

 ( ولقد جاءهم رسول منهم فكذبوه فأخذهم العذاب وهم ظالمون   ( 113 ) فكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالا طيبا واشكروا نعمة الله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون   ( 114 ) إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن الله غفور رحيم   ( 115 ) ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام لتفتروا على الله الكذب إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون   ( 116 ) ) 

 ( يوم تأتي كل نفس تجادل   ) تخاصم وتحتج ، ( عن نفسها   ) بما أسلفت من خير وشر ، مشتغلا بها لا تتفرغ إلى غيرها ، ( وتوفى كل نفس ما عملت وهم لا يظلمون   ) 

 روي أن  عمر بن الخطاب  قال  لكعب الأحبار      : خوفنا ، قال : يا أمير المؤمنين ، والذي نفسي بيده ، لو وافيت يوم   القيامة بمثل عمل سبعين نبيا لأتت عليك ساعات وأنت لا تهمك إلا نفسك ، وإن   لجهنم زفرة لا يبقى ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل منتخب ، إلا وقع جاثيا على   ركبتيه ، حتى إبراهيم  خليل الرحمن ، يقول : يا رب لا أسألك إلا نفسي ، وإن تصديق ذلك : الذي أنزل الله عليكم " يوم تأتي كل نفس تجادل عن نفسها   " . 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  في   هذه الآية قال : ما تزال الخصومة بين الناس يوم القيامة ، حتى تخاصم  الروح  الجسد ، فتقول الروح : يا رب ، لم يكن لي يد أبطش بها ، ولا رجل  أمشي بها ،  ولا عين أبصر بها . ويقول الجسد : خلقتني كالخشب ليست لي يد  أبطش بها ،  ولا رجل أمشي بها ، ولا عين أبصر بها ، فجاء هذا كشعاع النور ،  فبه نطق  لساني ، وأبصرت عيني ، ومشت رجلي . فيضرب الله لهما مثلا أعمى  ومقعد ، دخلا  حائطا فيه ثمار ، فالأعمى لا يبصر الثمر ، والمقعد لا يناله ،  فحمل الأعمى  المقعد فأصابا من الثمر فعليهما العذاب   . قوله تعالى ( وضرب الله مثلا قرية كانت آمنة   ) يعني : مكة  ،   كانت آمنة ، لا يهاج أهلها ولا يغار عليها ، ( مطمئنة ) قارة بأهلها ، لا   يحتاجون إلى الانتقال للانتجاع كما يحتاج إليه سائر العرب ، ( يأتيها رزقها رغدا من كل مكان   ) يحمل إليها من البر والبحر نظيره : " يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء   "   [ ص: 49 ]   ( القصص - 57 ( فكفرت بأنعم الله   ) جمع النعمة ، وقيل : جمع نعماء مثل بأساء وأبؤس ، ( فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع     ) ابتلاهم الله بالجوع سبع سنين ، وقطعت العرب عنهم الميرة بأمر رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى جهدوا فأكلوا العظام المحرقة ، والجيف ،   والكلاب الميتة ، والعهن ، وهو الوبر يعالج بالدم ، حتى كان أحدهم ينظر إلى   السماء فيرى شبه الدخان من الجوع ، ثم إن رؤساء مكة  كلموا   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقالوا : هذا عاديت الرجال ، فما بال  النساء  والصبيان؟ فأذن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للناس بحمل الطعام  إليهم وهم  بعد مشركون . وذكر اللباس لأن ما أصابهم من الهزال والشحوب  وتغير ظاهرهم  عما كانوا عليه من قبل كاللباس لهم ( والخوف ) يعني : بعوث  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وسراياه التي كانت تطيف بهم . ( بما كانوا  يصنعون ) 

 ( ولقد جاءهم رسول منهم   ) محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( فكذبوه فأخذهم العذاب وهم ظالمون فكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالا طيبا واشكروا نعمة الله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون   ) . ( إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن الله غفور رحيم   ) . قوله تعالى ( ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب   ) أي : لا تقولوا لوصف ألسنتكم ، أو   [ ص: 50 ] لأجل وصفكم الكذب ، أي : أنكم تحلون وتحرمون لأجل الكذب لا لغيره ، ( هذا حلال وهذا حرام   ) يعني البحيرة والسائبة ، ( لتفتروا على الله الكذب   ) فتقولون إن الله أمرنا بهذا ، ( إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون ) لا ينجون من عذاب الله . 
*
*( متاع قليل ولهم عذاب أليم   ( 117 ) وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا ما قصصنا عليك من قبل وما ظلمناهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ( 118 ) ( ثم إن ربك للذين عملوا السوء بجهالة ثم تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم   ( 119 ) إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتا لله حنيفا ولم يك من المشركين   ( 120 ) ) 

 ( متاع قليل ) يعني : الذي هم فيه متاع قليل ، أو لهم متاع قليل في الدنيا . ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) في الآخرة . ( وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا ما قصصنا عليك من قبل   ) يعني في سورة الأنعام ، وهو قوله تعالى : 

 " وعلى الذين هادوا حرمنا كل ذي ظفر   " ( الأنعام - 146 ) الآية . 

 ( وما ظلمناهم ) بتحريم ذلك عليهم ، ( ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون ) فحرمنا عليهم ببغيهم . ( ثم إن ربك للذين عملوا السوء بجهالة ثم تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا   ) معنى الإصلاح : الاستقامة على التوبة ، ( إن ربك من بعدها ) أي : من بعد الجهالة ، ( لغفور رحيم ) قوله تعالى " ( إن إبراهيم كان أمة   ) قال ابن مسعود    : الأمة ، معلم الخير ، أي : كان معلما للخير ، يأتم به أهل الدنيا ، وقد اجتمع فيه من الخصال الحميدة ما يجتمع في أمة . 

 قال مجاهد    : كان مؤمنا وحده والناس كلهم كفار . 

 قال قتادة    : ليس من أهل دين إلا يتولونه ويرضونه . 

 ( قانتا لله   ) مطيعا له ، وقيل : قائما بأوامر الله تعالى ، ( حنيفا ) مسلما مستقيما على دين الإسلام . وقيل : مخلصا . ( ولم يك من المشركين   ) 
*
*[ ص: 51 ]   ( شاكرا لأنعمه اجتباه وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 121 ) وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين   ( 122 ) ثم أوحينا إليك أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين   ( 123 ) إنما جعل السبت على الذين اختلفوا فيه وإن ربك ليحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ( 124 ) ) 

 ( شاكرا لأنعمه اجتباه   ) اختاره ، ( وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم   ) أي : إلى دين الحق . ( وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة   ) يعني الرسالة والخلة وقيل : لسان الصدق والثناء الحسن . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : يعني الصلوات ، في قول هذه الأمة : اللهم صل على محمد  وعلى آل محمد  ، كما صليت على إبراهيم    . 

 وقيل : أولادا أبرارا على الكبر . 

 وقيل : القبول العام في جميع الأمم . 

 ( وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين ) مع آبائه الصالحين في الجنة . وفي الآية   تقديم وتأخير ، مجازه : وآتيناه في الدنيا والآخرة حسنة ، وإنه لمن   الصالحين . ( ثم أوحينا إليك   ) يا محمد  ، ( أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفا   ) حاجا مسلما ، ( وما كان من المشركين ) 

 وقال أهل الأصول : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مأمورا بشريعة إبراهيم  إلا ما نسخ في شريعته ، وما لم ينسخ صار شرعا له . قوله تعالى : ( إنما جعل السبت على الذين اختلفوا فيه   ) قيل : معناه إنما جعل السبت لعنة على الذين اختلفوا فيه أي : خالفوا فيه . 

 وقيل : معناه ما فرض الله تعظيم السبت وتحريمه إلا على الذين اختلفوا فيه   أي : خالفوا فيه فقال قوم : هو أعظم الأيام ، لأن الله تعالى فرغ من خلق   الأشياء يوم الجمعة ثم سبت يوم السبت . 

 وقال قوم : بل أعظم الأيام يوم الأحد ، لأن الله تعالى ابتدأ فيه خلق   الأشياء ، فاختاروا تعظيم غير ما فرض الله عليهم ، وقد افترض الله عليهم   تعظيم يوم الجمعة .   [ ص: 52 ] 

قال الكلبي    : أمرهم موسى  عليه   السلام بالجمعة ، فقال : تفرغوا لله في كل سبعة أيام يوما فاعبدوه يوم   الجمعة ، ولا تعملوا فيه لصنعتكم ، وستة أيام لصناعتكم ، فأبوا وقالوا : لا   نريد إلا اليوم الذي فرغ الله فيه من الخلق يوم السبت ، فجعل ذلك اليوم   عليهم وشدد عليهم فيه ثم جاءهم عيسى  عليه السلام بيوم الجمعة ، فقالوا لا نريد أن يكون عيدهم بعد عيدنا - يعنون اليهود    - فاتخذوا الأحد فأعطى الله الجمعة هذه الأمة ، فقبلوها وبورك لهم فيها   . 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  ، حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، أنبأنا عبد الرزاق  ، أنبأنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  قال : حدثنا  أبو هريرة  عن محمد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " نحن الآخرون السابقون يوم القيامة ،   بيد أنهم أوتوا الكتاب من قبلنا ، وأوتيناه من بعدهم ، فهذا يومهم الذي   فرض عليهم فاختلفوا فيه ، فهدانا الله له ، فهم لنا فيه تبع ، فاليهود  غدا ، والنصارى  بعد غد   " . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( إنما جعل السبت على الذين اختلفوا فيه   ) قال قتادة    : الذين اختلفوا فيه هم اليهود  ، استحله بعضهم ، وحرمه بعضهم . 

 ( وإن ربك ليحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   )* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (259)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
**الاية1 إلى الاية 2*
*


**( ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين   ( 125 ) ) 

 ( ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة   ) بالقرآن ، ( والموعظة الحسنة   ) يعني مواعظ القرآن . 

 وقيل : الموعظة الحسنة هي الدعاء إلى الله بالترغيب والترهيب . 

 وقيل : هو القول اللين الرقيق من غير غلظة ولا تعنيف . 

 ( وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن    ) وخاصمهم وناظرهم  بالخصومة التي هي أحسن ، أي : أعرض عن أذاهم ، ولا  تقصر في تبليغ الرسالة  والدعاء إلى الحق ، نسختها آية القتال .   [ ص: 53 ] 

 ( إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين   ) 
*
*( وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين   ( 126 ) ) 

 ( وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به   ) هذه الآيات نزلت بالمدينة  في شهداء أحد  وذلك أن المسلمين لما رأوا ما فعل المشركون بقتلاهم يوم أحد  ، من تبقير البطون ، والمثلة السيئة - حتى لم يبق أحد من قتلى المسلمين إلا مثل به غير حنظلة بن الراهب  فإن أباه أبا عامر الراهب  كان مع أبي سفيان  ، فتركوا حنظلة  لذلك - فقال المسلمون حين رأوا ذلك : لئن   أظهرنا الله عليهم لنزيدن على صنيعهم ، ولنمثلن بهم مثلة لم يفعلها أحد  من  العرب بأحد ، فوقف رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على عمه حمزة بن عبد المطلب  وقد جدعوا أنفه وأذنه ، وقطعوا مذاكيره وبقروا بطنه ، وأخذت هند بنت عتبة  قطعة   من كبده فمضغتها ، ثم استرطبتها لتأكلها فلم تلبث في بطنها حتى رمت بها   فبلغ ذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : أما إنها لو أكلته لم تدخل النار   أبدا ، حمزة  أكرم على الله تعالى من أن يدخل شيئا من جسده النار فلما نظر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى عمه حمزة  ،   ونظر إلى شيء لم ينظر إلى شيء قط كان أوجع لقلبه منه ، فقال النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم : " رحمة الله عليك فإنك ما علمت ما كنت إلا فاعلا للخيرات ،   وصولا للرحم ، ولولا حزن من بعدك عليك لسرني أن أدعك حتى تحشر من أفواج   شتى ، أما والله لئن أظفرني الله بهم لأمثلن بسبعين منهم مكانك " ، فأنزل   الله تعالى : ( وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا   ) الآية . ( ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين   ) أي : ولئن عفوتم لهو خير للعافين فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : بل نصبر ، وأمسك عما أراد وكفر عن يمينه   .   [ ص: 54 ] 

 قال ابن عباس  والضحاك      : كان هذا قبل نزول براءة حين أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقتال من   قاتله ومنع من الابتداء بالقتال ، فلما أعز الله الإسلام وأهله نزلت براءة ،   وأمروا بالجهاد نسخت هذه الآية . 

 وقال  النخعي  ،  والثوري  ، ومجاهد  ،  وابن سيرين      : الآية محكمة نزلت في من ظلم بظلامة ، فلا يحل له أن ينال من ظالمه  أكثر  مما نال الظالم منه ، أمر بالجزاء والعفو ، ومنع من الاعتداء . ثم  قال  لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : 
*
*( واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون   ( 127 ) إن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون   ( 128 ) ) 

 ( واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله   ) أي : بمعونة الله وتوفيقه ، ( ولا تحزن عليهم ) في إعراضهم عنك ، ( ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون ) أي : فيما فعلوا من الأفاعيل . 

 قرأ ابن كثير  هاهنا وفي النمل ( ضيق ) بكسر الضاد وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الضاد ، قال أهل الكوفة    : هما لغتان مثل رطل ورطل . 

 وقال أبو عمرو    : " الضيق " بالفتح : الغم ، وبالكسر : الشدة . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : " الضيق " بالكسر في قلة المعاش وفي المساكن ، فأما ما كان في القلب والصدر فإنه بالفتح . 

 وقال  ابن قتيبة    : الضيق تخفيف ضيق مثل هين وهين ، ولين ولين ، فعلى هذا هو صفة ، كأنه قال : ولا تكن في أمر ضيق من مكرهم . ( إن الله مع الذين اتقوا   ) المناهي ، ( والذين هم محسنون ) بالعون والنصرة . 
*
*سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ وَهِيَ مِائَةٌ وَإِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ آيَةً . 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا     ( سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ : تَنْزِيهُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى مِنْ كُلِّ سُوءٍ ،   وَوَصْفُهُ بِالْبَرَاءَةِ مَنْ كُلِّ نَقْصٍ عَلَى طَرِيقِ الْمُبَالَغَةِ   ، وَيَكُونُ " سُبْحَانَ " بِمَعْنَى التَّعَجُّبِ ، " أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ   " أَيْ : سَيَّرَهُ ، وَكَذَلِكَ سَرَى بِهِ ، وَالْعَبْدُ هُوَ : مُحَمَّدٌ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ . 

 ( مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   ( قِيلَ : كَانَ الْإِسْرَاءُ مِنْ مَسْجِدِ مَكَّةَ  ، رَوَى قَتَادَةُ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ  عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ صَعْصَعَةَ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " بَيْنَا أَنَا فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فِي الْحِجْرِ بَيْنَ النَّائِمِ وَالْيَقْظَانِ إِذْ أَتَانِي جِبْرِيلُ  بِالْبُرَاقِ   " فَذَكَرَ حَدِيثَ الْمِعْرَاجِ . 

 وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : عُرِجَ بِهِ مِنْ دَارِ  أُمِّ هَانِئٍ بِنْتِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : ( مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ   (   [ ص: 58 ] أَيْ : مِنَ الْحَرَمِ    . 

 قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    :  كَانَتْ لَيْلَةُ  الْإِسْرَاءِ قَبْلَ الْهِجْرَةِ بِسَنَةٍ ، وَيُقَالُ :  كَانَ فِي رَجَبٍ  . وَقِيلَ : كَانَ فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ . 

 ( إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى   ( يَعْنِي : بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ  ، وَسُمِّيَ أَقْصَى لِأَنَّهُ أَبْعَدُ الْمَسَاجِدِ الَّتِي تُزَارُ . وَقِيلَ : لِبُعْدِهِ مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ    . 

 ( الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ   ( بِالْأَنْهَارِ وَالْأَشْجَارِ وَالثِّمَارِ ، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ      : سَمَّاهُ مُبَارَكًا لِأَنَّهُ مَقَرُّ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَمَهْبِطُ   الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَالْوَحْيِ ، وَمِنْهُ يُحْشَرُ النَّاسُ يَوْمَ   الْقِيَامَةِ . 

 ( لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا   ( مِنْ عَجَائِبِ قُدْرَتِنَا ، وَقَدْ رَأَى هُنَاكَ الْأَنْبِيَاءَ وَالْآيَاتِ الْكُبْرَى . 

 ( إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ    (  ذَكَرَ " السَّمِيعَ " لِيُنَبِّهَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ الْمُجِيبُ  لِدُعَائِهِ ،  وَذَكَرَ " الْبَصِيرَ " لِيُنَبِّهَ عَلَى أَنَّهُ  الْحَافِظُ لَهُ فِي  ظُلْمَةِ اللَّيْلِ . 

 وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ  عَنْهَا أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ تَقُولُ : مَا فُقِدَ جَسَدُ النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ، وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَسْرَى بِرُوحِهِ    . 

 وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ عَلَى أَنَّهُ أُسْرِيَ بِجَسَدِهِ فِي الْيَقَظَةِ ،   وَتَوَاتَرَتِ الْأَخْبَارُ الصَّحِيحَةُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ .   [ ص: 59 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُمَرَ عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو حَامِدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْبُخَارِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا هُدْبَةُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا هَمَّامُ بْنُ يَحْيَى  ، حَدَّثَنَا قَتَادَةُ    ( حَ ) قَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ    : وَقَالَ لِي خَلِيفَةُ الْعُصْفُرِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  يَزِيدُ بْنُ زُرَيْعٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ  وَهِشَامٌ    . قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا قَتَادَةُ    ( حَ ) عَنْ مَالِكِ بْنِ صَعْصَعَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  ،  حَدَّثَهُمْ عَنْ لَيْلَةِ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ ، ( حَ ) قَالَ  الْبُخَارِيُّ    : حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ بُكَيْرٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ  ، عَنْ يُونُسَ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ : كَانَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ  يُحَدِّثُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : ( حَ ) ، وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ [ الْفَارِسِيُّ  أَنْبَأَنَا أَبُو أَحْمَدَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ ] بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو الْحُسَيْنِ مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  شَيْبَانُ بْنُ فَرُّوخٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا ثَابِتٌ الْبُنَانِيُّ  عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ - دَخْلَ حَدِيثُ بَعْضِهِمْ فِي بَعْضٍ - قَالَ أَبُو ذَرٍّ    : إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : فُرِّجَ عَنِّي سَقْفُ بَيْتِي ، وَأَنَا بِمَكَّةَ  ، فَنَزَلَ جِبْرِيلُ  فَفَّرَجَ   صَدْرِي ، ثُمَّ غَسَلَهُ بِمَاءِ زَمْزَمَ ، ثُمَّ جَاءَ بِطَسْتٍ مِنْ   ذَهَبٍ مُمْتَلِئٍ حِكْمَةً وَإِيمَانًا ، فَأَفْرَغَهُ فِي صَدْرِي ،   ثُمَّ أَطْبَقَهُ   " . 

 وَقَالَ مَالِكُ بْنُ صَعْصَعَةَ    : إِنَّ نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ حَدَّثَهُمْ عَنْ لَيْلَةِ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ قَالَ : " بَيْنَمَا أَنَا فِي الْحَطِيمِ  ،   [ ص: 60 ] وَرُبَّمَا قَالَ فِي الْحِجْرِ  بَيْنَ   النَّائِمِ وَالْيَقْظَانِ " ، وَذَكَرَ بَيْنَ رَجُلَيْنِ " فَأُوتِيتُ   بِطَسْتٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ مَمْلُوءٍ حِكْمَةً وَإِيمَانًا فَشُقَّ مِنَ   النَّحْرِ إِلَى مَرَاقِّ الْبَطْنِ وَاسْتُخْرِجَ قَلْبِي فَغُسِلَ ثُمَّ   حُشِيَ ثُمَّ أُعِيدَ   " . 

 وَقَالَ سَعِيدٌ  وَهِشَامٌ    : ثُمَّ   غُسِلَ الْبَطْنُ بِمَاءِ زَمْزَمَ ثُمَّ مُلِئَ إِيمَانًا وَحِكْمَةً ،   ثُمَّ أُوتِيتُ بِالْبُرَاقِ ، وَهُوَ دَابَّةٌ أَبْيَضُ طَوِيلٌ فَوْقَ   الْحِمَارِ وَدُونَ الْبَغْلِ ، يَضَعُ حَافِرَهُ عِنْدَ مُنْتَهَى   طَرَفِهِ ، فَرَكِبْتُهُ فَانْطَلَقْتُ مَعَ جِبْرِيلَ  حَتَّى أَتَيْتُ بَيْتَ الْمَقْدِسِ  ،   قَالَ : فَرَبَطْتُهُ بِالْحَلْقَةِ الَّتِي تَرْبِطُ بِهَا   الْأَنْبِيَاءُ ، قَالَ : ثُمَّ دَخَلْتُ الْمَسْجِدَ فَصَلَّيْتُ فِيهِ   رَكْعَتَيْنِ ثُمَّ خَرَجْتُ ، فَجَاءَنِي جِبْرِيلُ  بِإِنَاءٍ مِنْ خَمْرٍ وَإِنَاءٍ مِنْ لَبَنٍ ، فَاخْتَرْتُ اللَّبَنَ ، فَقَالَ جِبْرِيلُ    : اخْتَرْتَ الْفِطْرَةَ ، فَانْطَلَقَ بِي جِبْرِيلُ  حَتَّى أَتَى السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا فَاسْتَفْتَحَ ، قِيلَ : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ : جِبْرِيلُ    . قِيلَ : وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ : مُحَمَّدٌ      . قِيلَ : وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ . قِيلَ :  مَرْحَبًا  بِهِ ، فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ، فَفُتِحَ ، فَلَمَّا  خَلَصْتُ ،  فَإِذَا فِيهَا آدَمُ  ، فَقَالَ لِي : هَذَا أَبُوكَ آدَمُ  ،   فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ ، فَرَدَّ السَّلَامَ ، ثُمَّ   قَالَ : مَرْحَبًا بِالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ وَالِابْنِ الصَّالِحِ   . 

 وَفِي حَدِيثِ أَبِي ذَرٍّ    : عَلَوْنَا   السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا ، فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ قَاعِدٌ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ   أَسْوِدَةٌ وَعَنْ يَسَارِهِ أَسْوِدَةٌ ، إِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ يَمِينِهِ   ضَحِكَ ، وَإِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ شِمَالِهِ بَكَى ، فَقَالَ : مَرْحَبًا   بِالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ وَالِابْنِ الصَّالِحِ . قُلْتُ لِجِبْرِيلَ    : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ : هَذَا آدَمُ  ،   وَهَذِهِ الْأَسْوِدَةُ الَّتِي عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَشِمَالِهِ نَسَمُ   بَنِيهِ ، فَأَهْلُ الْيَمِينِ مِنْهُمْ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ ،   وَالْأَسْوِدَةُ الَّتِي عَنْ شِمَالِهِ أَهْلُ النَّارِ ، فَإِذَا نَظَرَ   عَنْ يَمِينِهِ ضَحِكَ ، وَإِذَا نَظَرَ قِبَلَ شِمَالِهِ بَكَى . 

 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ حَتَّى أَتَى السَّمَاءَ الثَّانِيَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ ، قِيلَ : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ : جِبْرِيلُ  ، قِيلَ : وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ : مُحَمَّدٌ  ،   قِيلَ : وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قِيلَ : مَرْحَبًا   بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ، فَفُتِحَ ، فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ إِذَا   [ ص: 61 ] بِيَحْيَى  وَعِيسَى  عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ ، وَهُمَا ابْنَا خَالَةٍ ، قَالَ : هَذَا يَحْيَى  وَعِيسَى  ، فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِمَا ، فَسَلَّمْتُ فَرَدَّا ، ثُمَّ قَالَا : مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ . 

 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الثَّالِثَةِ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ ، قِيلَ : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ : جِبْرِيلُ  ، قِيلَ : وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ : مُحَمَّدٌ      . قِيلَ : وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ . قِيلَ :  مَرْحَبًا  بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ، فَفُتِحَ ، فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ  فَإِذَا يُوسُفُ  ، وَإِذَا هُوَ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ شَطْرَ الْحُسْنِ ، قَالَ : هَذَا يُوسُفُ  فَسَلِّمْ   عَلَيْهِ ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ عَلَيَّ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ :   مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ ، وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ . 

 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّى أَتَى السَّمَاءَ الرَّابِعَةَ ، فَاسْتَفْتَحَ ، قِيلَ : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ : جِبْرِيلُ  ، قِيلَ : وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ : مُحَمَّدٌ  ،   قِيلَ : وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قِيلَ : مَرْحَبًا   بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ، فَفُتِحَ فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا إِدْرِيسُ  ، قَالَ هَذَا إِدْرِيسُ  فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ ، فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ : مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ . 

 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّى أَتَى السَّمَاءَ الْخَامِسَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ ، قِيلَ : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ : جِبْرِيلُ  ، قِيلَ : وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ : مُحَمَّدٌ  ،   قِيلَ : وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قِيلَ : مَرْحَبًا   بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ، فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا هَارُونُ  ، قَالَ : هَذَا هَارُونُ  فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ : مَرْحَبًا بِالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ وَالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ . 

 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي حَتَّى أَتَى السَّمَاءَ السَّادِسَةَ فَاسْتَفْتَحَ ، قِيلَ : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ : جِبْرِيلُ  ، قِيلَ : وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ : مُحَمَّدٌ  ،   قِيلَ : وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قِيلَ : مَرْحَبًا   بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ، فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا مُوسَى  ، قَالَ : هَذَا مُوسَى  فَسَلِّمْ   عَلَيْهِ ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ ثُمَّ قَالَ : مَرْحَبًا   بِالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ وَالْأَخِ الصَّالِحِ ، فَلَمَّا جَاوَزْتُ بَكَى   قِيلَ لَهُ : مَا يُبْكِيكَ؟ قَالَ : أَبْكِي لِأَنَّ غُلَامًا بُعِثَ   بَعْدِي يَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ مِنْ أُمَّتِهِ أَكْثَرُ مِمَّنْ يَدْخُلُهَا   مِنْ أُمَّتِي . 

 ثُمَّ صَعِدَ بِي إِلَى السَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ ، فَاسْتَفْتَحَ جِبْرِيلُ  ، قِيلَ : مَنْ هَذَا؟ قَالَ جِبْرِيلُ  ، قِيلَ : وَمَنْ مَعَكَ؟ قَالَ : مُحَمَّدٌ  ،   قِيلَ : وَقَدْ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قِيلَ : مَرْحَبًا   بِهِ فَنِعْمَ الْمَجِيءُ جَاءَ ، فَلَمَّا خَلَصْتُ فَإِذَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  ، قَالَ : هَذَا أَبُوكَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ  ،   فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ ، فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ فَرَدَّ السَّلَامَ ، ثُمَّ   قَالَ : مَرْحَبًا بِالنَّبِيِّ الصَّالِحِ وَالِابْنِ الصَّالِحِ ،   فَرُفِعَ لِي الْبَيْتُ الْمَعْمُورُ ، فَسَأَلَتُ جِبْرِيلَ  فَقَالَ   : هَذَا الْبَيْتُ الْمَعْمُورُ يُصَلِّي فِيهِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ سَبْعُونَ   أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ ، إِذَا خَرَجُوا لَمْ يَعُودُوا إِلَيْهِ آخِرَ مَا   عَلَيْهِمْ   .   [ ص: 62 ] 

 وَقَالَ ثَابِتٌ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ    : فَإِذَا أَنَا بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ  مُسْنِدٌ   ظَهْرَهُ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ ، وَإِذَا هُوَ يَدْخُلُهُ كُلَّ   يَوْمٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفَ مَلَكٍ لَا يَعُودُونَ إِلَيْهِ ، ثُمَّ ذُهِبَ   بِي إِلَى سِدْرَةِ الْمُنْتَهَى فَإِذَا نَبِقُهَا مِثْلُ قِلَالِ هَجَرَ ،   وَإِذَا وَرَقُهَا مِثْلُ آذَانِ الْفِيَلَةِ ، قَالَ : فَلَمَّا   غَشِيَهَا مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ مَا غَشَّى تَغَيَّرَتْ ، فَمَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ   خَلْقِ اللَّهِ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَنْعَتَهَا مِنْ حُسْنِهَا ، فِي   أَصْلِهَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَنْهَارٍ : نَهْرَانِ بَاطِنَانِ ، وَنَهْرَانِ   ظَاهِرَانِ ، فَقُلْتُ : مَا هَذَانِ يَا جِبْرِيلُ؟  فَقَالَ : أَمَّا الْبَاطِنَانِ فَنَهْرَانِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَأَمَّا الظَّاهِرَانِ فَالنِّيلُ وَالْفُرَاتُ . 

 وَأَوْحَى إِلَيَّ مَا أَوْحَى ، فَفَرَضَ عَلَيَّ خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً فِي كُلِّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ ، فَنَزَلْتُ إِلَى مُوسَى  ،   فَقَالَ : مَا فَرَضَ رَبُّكَ عَلَى أُمَّتِكَ؟ قُلْتُ : خَمْسِينَ   صَلَاةً ، قَالَ : ارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ التَّخْفِيفَ ،   فَإِنَّ أُمَّتَكَ لَا تُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ فَإِنِّي قَدْ بَلَوْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  وَخَبَرْتُهُمْ   ، قَالَ : فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى رَبِّي فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَبِّ خَفِّفْ عَلَى   أُمَّتِي فَحَطَّ عَنِّي خَمْسًا فَرَجَعْتُ إِلَى مُوسَى  فَقُلْتُ : حَطَّ عَنِّي خَمْسًا ، قَالَ : إِنْ أُمَّتَكَ لَا تُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ فَارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ التَّخْفِيفَ . 

 قَالَ : فَلَمْ أَزَلْ أَرْجِعُ بَيْنَ رَبِّي وَبَيْنَ مُوسَى  حَتَّى قَالَ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  إِنَّهُنَّ   خَمْسُ صَلَوَاتٍ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ لِكُلِّ صَلَاةٍ عَشْرٌ هِيَ   خَمْسٌ وَهِيَ خَمْسُونَ لَا يُبَدَّلُ الْقَوْلُ لَدَيَّ ، وَمَنْ هَمَّ   بِحَسَنَةٍ فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا كُتِبَتْ لَهُ حَسَنَةً ، فَإِنْ عَمِلَهَا   كُتِبَتْ لَهُ عَشْرًا ، وَمِنْ هَمَّ بِسَيِّئَةٍ فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا  لَمْ  تُكْتَبْ شَيْئًا ، فَإِنْ عَمِلَهَا كُتِبَتْ سَيِّئَةً وَاحِدَةً .  

 قَالَ : فَنَزَلْتُ حَتَّى انْتَهَيْتُ إِلَى مُوسَى  فَأَخْبَرْتُهُ   ، فَقَالَ : ارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ التَّخْفِيفَ لِأُمَّتِكَ  .  فَقُلْتُ : سَأَلْتُ رَبِّي حَتَّى اسْتَحْيَيْتُ وَلَكِنِّي أَرْضَى   وَأُسَلِّمُ ، قَالَ : فَلَمَّا جَاوَزْتُ نَادَى مُنَادٍ : أَمْضَيْتُ   فَرِيضَتِي وَخَفَّفْتُ عَنْ عِبَادِي . ثُمَّ أُدْخِلْتُ الْجَنَّةَ   فَإِذَا فِيهَا جَنَابِذُ اللُّؤْلُؤِ وَإِذَا تُرَابُهَا الْمِسْكُ   . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ    : فَأَخْبَرَنِي  ابْنُ حَزْمٍ  أَنَّ ابْنَ عَبَّاسٍ  وَأَبَا حَبَّةَ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ  ، كَانَا يَقُولَانِ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : ثُمَّ عُرِجَ بِي حَتَّى ظَهَرْتُ لِمُسْتَوًى فِيهِ صَرِيفُ الْأَقْلَامِ   . 

 قَالَ  ابْنُ حَزْمٍ  وَأَنَسٌ    : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : فَفَرَضَ اللَّهُ عَلَى أُمَّتِي خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً   .   [ ص: 63 ] 

 وَرَوَى مَعْمَرٌ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ  أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : أُتِيَ بِالْبُرَاقِ   لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ مُلْجَمًا مُسْرَجًا ، فَاسْتَصْعَبَ عَلَيْهِ ،   فَقَالَ جِبْرِيلُ    : أَبِمُحْمِدٍ  تَفْعَلُ هَذَا؟ فَمَا رَكِبَكَ أَحَدٌ أَكْرَمُ عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُ ، فَارْفَضَّ عَرَقًا   . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ بُرَيْدَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَمَّا انْتَهَيْنَا إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  قَالَ جِبْرِيلُ  بِأُصْبُعِهِ فَخَرَقَ بِهَا الْحَجَرَ وَشَدَّ بِهَا الْبُرَاقَ   . 

 أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَنْبَأَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنِي مَحْمُودٌ  ، أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  أَنْبَأَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  أَخْبَرَنِي  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِي لَقِيتُ مُوسَى  ، قَالَ : فَنَعَتَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ رَجُلٌ - حَسِبْتُهُ قَالَ مُضْطَرِبٌ - رَجِلُ الرَّأْسِ كَأَنَّهُ مِنْ رِجَالِ شَنُوءَةَ    " . قَالَ : لَقِيتُ عِيسَى  فَنَعَتَهُ   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَالَ : " رَبْعَةٌ   أَحْمَرُ كَأَنَّمَا خَرَجَ مِنْ دِيمَاسٍ يَعْنِي الْحَمَّامَ وَرَأَيْتُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَأَنَا   أَشْبَهُ وَلَدِهِ بِهِ ، قَالَ : وَأُوتِيتُ بِإِنَاءَيْنِ :  أَحَدُهُمَا  لَبَنٌ وَالْآخَرُ فِيهِ خَمْرٌ ، فَقِيلَ لِي : خُذْ  أَيَّهُمَا شِئْتَ  فَأَخَذْتُ اللَّبَنَ فَشَرِبْتُهُ ، فَقِيلَ لِي :  هُدِيتَ الْفِطْرَةَ [  أَوْ أَصَبْتَ الْفِطْرَةَ ] أَمَا إِنَّكَ لَوْ  أَخَذْتَ الْخَمْرَ غَوَتْ  أُمَّتُكَ   " . 

 أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  حَدَّثَنَا  الْحُمَيْدِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ  حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرٌو  عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي قَوْلِهِ : " وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلَّا فِتْنَةً لِلنَّاسِ     " ، قَالَ : هِيَ رُؤْيَا عَيْنٍ أُرِيَهَا النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ .   قَالَ : وَالشَّجَرَةُ الْمَلْعُونَةُ فِي الْقُرْآنِ قَالَ : هِيَ   شَجَرَةُ الزَّقُّومِ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  حَدَّثَنِي سُلَيْمَانُ  عَنْ  شَرِيكِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ   [ ص: 64 ] أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ  يَقُولُ : لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنْ مَسْجِدِ الْكَعْبَةِ  أَنَّهُ جَاءَهُ ثَلَاثَةُ نَفَرٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُوحَى إِلَيْهِ وَهُوَ نَائِمٌ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  ،   فَقَالَ أَوَّلُهُمْ : أَيُّهُمْ هُوَ؟ فَقَالَ أَوْسَطُهُمْ : هُوَ   خَيْرُهُمْ ، فَقَالَ آخِرُهُمْ : خُذُوا خَيْرَهُمْ ، فَكَانَتْ تِلْكَ   اللَّيْلَةُ فَلَمْ يَرَهُمْ حَتَّى أَتَوْهُ لَيْلَةً أُخْرَى فِيمَا   يَرَى قَلْبُهُ ، وَتَنَامُ عَيْنُهُ وَلَا يَنَامُ قَلْبُهُ وَكَذَلِكَ   الْأَنْبِيَاءُ تَنَامُ أَعْيُنُهُمْ وَلَا تَنَامُ قُلُوبُهُمْ ، فَلَمْ   يُكَلِّمُوهُ حَتَّى احْتَمَلُوهُ وَوَضَعُوهُ عِنْدَ بِئْرِ زَمْزَمَ ،   فَشَقَّ جِبْرِيلُ  مَا  بَيْنَ نَحْرِهِ  إِلَى لَبَتِّهِ حَتَّى فَرَغَ مِنْ صَدْرِهِ وَجَوْفِهِ ،  فَغَسَلَهُ  مِنْ مَاءِ زَمْزَمَ بِيَدِهِ . وَسَاقَ حَدِيثَ الْمِعْرَاجِ  بِقِصَّتِهِ  . فَقَالَ : فَإِذَا هُوَ فِي السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا  بِنَهْرَيْنِ  يَطَّرِدَانِ ، قَالَ : هَذَا النِّيلُ وَالْفُرَاتُ  عُنْصُرُهُمَا  وَاحِدٌ ، ثُمَّ مَضَى بِهِ فِي السَّمَاءِ الثَّانِيَةِ  فَإِذَا هُوَ  بِنَهْرٍ آخَرَ عَلَيْهِ قَصْرٌ مِنْ لُؤْلُؤٍ وَزَبَرْجَدٍ  فَضَرْبَ  يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هُوَ مِسْكٌ أَذْفَرُ ، قَالَ : مَا هَذَا يَا جِبْرِيلُ؟  قَالَ   : هَذَا الْكَوْثَرُ الَّذِي خَبَّأَ لَكَ رَبُّكَ . وَسَاقَ الْحَدِيثَ ،   وَقَالَ : ثُمَّ عَرَجَ بِي إِلَى السَّمَاءِ السَّابِعَةِ ، وَقَالَ :   قَالَ مُوسَى    : رَبِّ  لَمْ أَظُنَّ أَنْ  تَرْفَعَ عَلَيَّ أَحَدًا ، ثُمَّ عَلَا بِهِ فَوْقَ  ذَلِكَ بِمَا لَا  يَعْلَمُهُ إِلَّا اللَّهُ حَتَّى جَاءَ سِدْرَةَ  الْمُنْتَهَى وَدَنَا  الْجَبَّارُ رَبُّ الْعِزَّةِ فَتَدَلَّى حَتَّى  كَانَ مِنْهُ قَابَ  قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَى فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِ فِيمَا  أَوْحَى إِلَيْهِ  خَمْسِينَ صَلَاةً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَلَيْلَةٍ وَقَالَ  فَلَمْ يَزَلْ  يُرَدِّدُهُ مُوسَى  إِلَى رَبِّهِ حَتَّى صَارَتْ إِلَى خَمْسِ صَلَوَاتٍ ثُمَّ احْتَبَسَهُ مُوسَى عِنْدَ الْخَمْسِ فَقَالَ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ رَاوَدْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  قَوْمِي   عَلَى أَدْنَى مِنْ هَذَا فَضَعُفُوا عَنْهُ وَتَرَكُوهُ فَأُمَّتُكَ   أَضْعَفُ قُلُوبًا وَأَجْسَادًا وَأَبْدَانًا وَأَبْصَارًا وَأَسْمَاعًا ،   فَارْجِعْ فَلْيُخَفِّفْ عَنْكَ رَبُّكَ ، كُلُّ ذَلِكَ يَلْتَفِتُ   النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ إِلَى جِبْرِيلَ  لِيُشِيرَ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلَا يَكْرَهُ ذَلِكَ جِبْرِيلُ  ،   فَرَفَعَهُ عِنْدَ الْخَامِسَةِ فَقَالَ : يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ أُمَّتَيْ   ضُعَفَاءُ أَجْسَادُهُمْ وَقُلُوبُهُمْ وَأَسْمَاعُهُمْ وَأَبْدَانُهُمْ   فَخَفِّفْ عَنَّا فَقَالَ الْجَبَّارُ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  ،   قَالَ : لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ ، قَالَ : إِنَّهُ لَا يُبَدَّلُ   الْقَوْلُ لَدَيَّ كَمَا فَرَضْتُ عَلَيْكَ فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ فَكُلُّ   حَسَنَةٍ بِعَشْرِ أَمْثَالِهَا فَهِيَ خَمْسُونَ فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ   وَهِيَ خَمْسٌ عَلَيْكَ فَقَالَ مُوسَى     :  ارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَلْيُخَفِّفْ عَنْكَ أَيْضًا فَقَالَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " قَدْ وَاللَّهِ   اسْتَحْيَيْتُ مِنْ رَبِّي مِمَّا اخْتَلَفْتُ إِلَيْهِ " ، قَالَ :   فَاهْبِطْ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ ، فَاسْتَيْقَظَ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ   الْحَرَامِ   . 

 وَرَوَى مُسْلِمٌ  هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ مُخْتَصَرًا عَنْ هَارُونَ بْنِ سَعِيدٍ الْإِيلِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ وَهْبٍ  عَنْ  سُلَيْمَانَ بْنِ بِلَالٍ    . 

 قَالَ شَيْخُنَا الْإِمَامُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : قَدْ قَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ مَا وَجَدْنَا لِمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  فِي كِتَابَيْهِمَا شَيْئًا لَا يَحْتَمِلُ مَخْرَجًا إِلَّا هَذَا ، وَأَحَالَ الْأَمْرَ فِيهِ إِلَى  شَرِيكِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ،   وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ فِيهِ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُوحَى إِلَيْهِ  ،  وَاتَّفَقَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمِعْرَاجَ كَانَ بَعْدَ   الْوَحْيِ بِنَحْوٍ مِنَ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً قَبْلَ الْهِجْرَةِ   بِسَنَةٍ .   [ ص: 65 ] 

 وَفِيهِ أَيْضًا : " أَنَّ الْجَبَّارَ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى   " . وَذَكَرَتْ عَائِشَةُ  أَنَّ الَّذِي دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى جِبْرِيلُ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ . 

 قَالَ شَيْخُنَا الْإِمَامُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا   الِاعْتِرَاضُ عِنْدِي لَا يَصِحُّ ، لِأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ رُؤْيَا فِي   النَّوْمِ ، أَرَاهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَبْلَ الْوَحْيِ بِدَلِيلِ   آخَرِ الْحَدِيثِ : قَالَ فَاسْتَيْقَظَ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  ،   ثُمَّ عُرِجَ بِهِ فِي الْيَقَظَةِ بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ قَبْلَ الْهِجْرَةِ   بِسَنَةٍ تَحْقِيقًا لِرُؤْيَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ كَمَا أَنَّهُ رَأَى فَتْحَ مَكَّةَ  فِي الْمَنَامِ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  سَنَةَ سِتٍّ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ ، ثُمَّ كَانَ تَحْقِيقُهُ سَنَةَ ثَمَانٍ وَنَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " لَقَدْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ الرُّؤْيَا بِالْحَقِّ   " ( الْفَتْحِ - 27 ) . 

 وَرُوِيَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا رَجَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ وَكَانَ بِذِي طَوَى  قَالَ : يَا جِبْرِيلُ  إِنَّ قَوْمِي لَا يُصَدِّقُونِي ، قَالَ : يُصَدِّقُكَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَهُوَ الصَّدِيقُ   . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ   وَعَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَمَّا كَانَتْ لَيْلَةُ أُسْرِيَ بِي فَأَصْبَحْتُ بِمَكَّةَ  فَضِقْتُ   بِأَمْرِي وَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّ النَّاسَ مُكَذِّبِيَّ فَرُوِيَ أَنَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ قَعَدَ مُعْتَزِلًا حَزِينًا فَمَرَّ   بِهِ أَبُو جَهْلٍ  فَجَلَسَ  إِلَيْهِ  فَقَالَ لَهُ كَالْمُسْتَهْزِ  ئِ : هَلِ اسْتَفَدْتَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟  قَالَ :  نَعَمْ إِنِّي أُسْرِيَ بِيَ اللَّيْلَةَ قَالَ : إِلَى أَيْنَ؟  قَالَ :  إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ ، قَالَ : ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ   ظَهْرَانَيْنَا قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، فَلَمْ يَرَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ  أَنَّهُ يُنْكِرُ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَجْحَدَهُ الْحَدِيثَ قَالَ : أَتُحَدِّثُ قَوْمَكَ مَا حَدَّثْتَنِي؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ    : يَا مَعْشَرَ بَنِي كَعْبِ بْنِ لُؤَيٍّ  هَلُمُّوا   ، قَالَ : فَانْفَضَّتْ إِلَيْهِ الْمَجَالِسُ فَجَاءُوا حَتَّى جَلَسُوا   إِلَيْهِمَا ، قَالَ : فَحَدِّثْ قَوْمَكَ مَا حَدَّثْتَنِي قَالَ :  نَعَمْ  إِنِّي أُسْرِيَ بِيَ اللَّيْلَةَ ، قَالُوا : إِلَى أَيْنَ؟ قَالَ  :  إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ ، قَالُوا : ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ   ظَهْرَانَيْنَا؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ قَالَ : فَمِنْ بَيْنِ مُصَفِّقٍ وَمِنْ   بَيْنِ وَاضِعٍ يَدَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ مُتَعَجِّبًا ، وَارْتَدَّ نَاسٌ   مِمَّنْ كَانَ آمَنَ بِهِ وَصَدَّقَهُ وَسَعَى رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   إِلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ  فَقَالَ : هَلْ لَكَ فِي صَاحِبِكَ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  قَالَ   : أَوَقَدْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ : لَئِنْ كَانَ قَالَ   ذَلِكَ لَقَدْ صَدَقَ قَالُوا : وَتُصَدِّقُهُ أَنَّهُ ذَهَبَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  فِي   لَيْلَةٍ وَجَاءَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصْبِحَ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ إِنِّي   لَأُصَدِّقُهُ بِمَا هُوَ أَبْعَدُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أُصَدِّقُهُ بِخَبَرِ   السَّمَاءِ فِي غَدْوَةٍ أَوْ رَوْحَةٍ فَلِذَلِكَ سُمِّيَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصَّدِيقُ    .   [ ص: 66 ] 

 قَالَ : وَفِي الْقَوْمِ مَنْ قَدْ أَتَى الْمَسْجِدَ الْأَقْصَى  ،   فَقَالُوا : هَلْ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَنْعَتَ لَنَا الْمَسْجِدَ؟ قَالَ :   نَعَمْ قَالَ : فَذَهَبْتُ أَنْعَتُ وَأَنْعَتُ فَمَا زِلْتُ أَنْعَتُ   حَتَّى الْتَبَسَ عَلَيَّ [ بَعْضُ النَّعْتِ ] قَالَ : فَجِيءَ   بِالْمَسْجِدِ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى وُضِعَ دُونَ دَارِ   عَقِيلٍ فَنَعَتُّ الْمَسْجِدَ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ   الْقَوْمُ : أَمَّا النَّعْتُ فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَصَابَ ثُمَّ قَالُوا :   يَا مُحَمَّدُ  أَخْبِرْنَا  عَنْ عِيرِنَا  هِيَ أَهَمُّ إِلَيْنَا فَهَلْ لَقِيتَ مِنْهَا شَيْئًا؟  قَالَ : نَعَمْ  مَرَرْتُ عَلَى عِيرِ بَنِي فُلَانٍ وَهِيَ بِالرَّوْحَاءِ  وَقَدْ  أَضَلُّوا بَعِيرًا لَهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي طَلَبِهِ وَفِي رِحَالِهِمْ  قَدَحٌ  مِنْ مَاءٍ فَعَطِشْتُ فَأَخَذْتُهُ فَشَرِبْتُهُ ثُمَّ وَضَعْتُهُ  كَمَا  كَانَ فَسَلُوهُمْ هَلْ وَجَدُوا الْمَاءَ فِي الْقَدَحِ حِينَ  رَجَعُوا  إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالُوا : هَذِهِ آيَةٌ قَالَ : وَمَرَرْتُ بَعِيرِ  بَنِي  فُلَانٍ ، وَفُلَانٍ وَفُلَانٍ رَاكِبَانِ قَعُودًا لَهُمَا بِذِي طَوَى  فَنَفَرَ   بَعِيرُهُمَا مِنِّي فَرَمَى بِفُلَانٍ فَانْكَسَرَتْ يَدُهُ  فَسَلُوهُمَا  عَنْ ذَلِكَ قَالُوا : وَهَذِهِ آيَةٌ قَالُوا :  فَأَخْبِرْنَا عَنْ  عِيرِنَا نَحْنُ؟ قَالَ : مَرَرْتُ بِهَا بِالتَّنْعِيمِ  قَالُوا   : فَمَا عِدَّتُهَا وَأَحْمَالُهَا وَهَيْئَتُهَا وَمَنْ فِيهَا؟ قَالَ :   نَعَمْ هَيْئَتُهَا كَذَا وَكَذَا وَفِيهَا فُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ  يَقْدُمُهَا  جَمَلٌ أَوْرَقُ عَلَيْهِ غِرَارَتَانِ مَخِيطَتَانِ تَطْلُعُ  عَلَيْكُمْ  عِنْدَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ قَالُوا : وَهَذِهِ آيَةٌ ثُمَّ  خَرَجُوا  يَشْتَدُّونَ نَحْوَ الثَّنِيَّةِ وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ وَاللَّهِ  لَقَدْ  قَصَّ مُحَمَّدٌ شَيْئًا وَبَيَّنَهُ حَتَّى أَتَوْا كَدَى  فَجَلَسُوا  عَلَيْهِ فَجَعَلُوا يَنْتَظِرُونَ مَتَى تَطْلُعُ الشَّمْسُ   فَيُكَذِّبُونَه  ُ إِذْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِنْهُمْ : وَاللَّهِ هَذِهِ   الشَّمْسُ قَدْ طَلَعَتْ وَقَالَ آخَرُ : وَهَذِهِ وَاللَّهِ الْإِبِلُ   قَدْ طَلَعَتْ يَقْدُمُهَا بَعِيرٌ أَوْرَقُ فِيهَا فُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ   كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمْ فَلَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا " وَقَالُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا   سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   " . 

 أَنْبَأَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ  أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  أَنْبَأَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  أَنْبَأَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  حَدَّثَنِي  زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  حَدَّثَنَا حَجَرُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى  أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ - وَهُوَ ابْنُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ    - عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْفَضْلِ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي فِي الْحِجْرِ وَقُرَيْشٌ  تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ مَسْرَايَ فَسَأَلَتْنِي عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  لَمْ   أُثْبِتْهَا فَكُرِبْتُ كَرْبًا مَا كُرِبْتُ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ قَالَ :   فَرَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ لِي أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ مَا يَسْأَلُونِي عَنْ شَيْءٍ   إِلَّا أَنْبَأْتُهُمْ بِهِ وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي فِي جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ   الْأَنْبِيَاءِ فَإِذَا مُوسَى  قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ ضَرْبٌ جَعْدٌ كَأَنَّهُ مِنْ رِجَالِ شَنُوءَةَ  وَإِذَا عِيسَى  قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي أَقْرَبُ النَّاسِ بِهِ شَبَهًا عُرْوَةُ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ  وَإِذَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  قَائِمٌ   يُصَلِّي أَشْبَهُ النَّاسِ بِهِ صَاحِبُكُمْ - يَعْنِي نَفْسَهُ -   فَجَاءَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَأَمَمْتُهُمْ فَلَمَّا فَرَغْتُ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ   قَالَ لِي قَائِلٌ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  هَذَا مَالِكٌ صَاحِبُ النَّارِ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَالْتَفَتُّ إِلَيْهِ فَبَدَأَنِي بِالسَّلَامِ   " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (260)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
**الاية3 إلى الاية 4*
*

*
*قَالَ شَيْخُنَا الْإِمَامُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : قَدْ قَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْحَدِيثِ مَا وَجَدْنَا لِمُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  وَلِمُسْلِمٍ  فِي كِتَابَيْهِمَا شَيْئًا لَا يَحْتَمِلُ مَخْرَجًا إِلَّا هَذَا ، وَأَحَالَ الْأَمْرَ فِيهِ إِلَى  شَرِيكِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ،   وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ فِيهِ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُوحَى إِلَيْهِ  ،  وَاتَّفَقَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمِعْرَاجَ كَانَ بَعْدَ   الْوَحْيِ بِنَحْوٍ مِنَ اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً قَبْلَ الْهِجْرَةِ   بِسَنَةٍ .   [ ص: 65 ] 

 وَفِيهِ أَيْضًا : " أَنَّ الْجَبَّارَ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى   " . وَذَكَرَتْ عَائِشَةُ  أَنَّ الَّذِي دَنَا فَتَدَلَّى جِبْرِيلُ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ . 

 قَالَ شَيْخُنَا الْإِمَامُ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَهَذَا   الِاعْتِرَاضُ عِنْدِي لَا يَصِحُّ ، لِأَنَّ هَذَا كَانَ رُؤْيَا فِي   النَّوْمِ ، أَرَاهُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَبْلَ الْوَحْيِ بِدَلِيلِ   آخَرِ الْحَدِيثِ : قَالَ فَاسْتَيْقَظَ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  ،   ثُمَّ عُرِجَ بِهِ فِي الْيَقَظَةِ بَعْدَ الْوَحْيِ قَبْلَ الْهِجْرَةِ   بِسَنَةٍ تَحْقِيقًا لِرُؤْيَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ كَمَا أَنَّهُ رَأَى فَتْحَ مَكَّةَ  فِي الْمَنَامِ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  سَنَةَ سِتٍّ مِنَ الْهِجْرَةِ ، ثُمَّ كَانَ تَحْقِيقُهُ سَنَةَ ثَمَانٍ وَنَزَلَ قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ " لَقَدْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ الرُّؤْيَا بِالْحَقِّ   " ( الْفَتْحِ - 27 ) . 

 وَرُوِيَ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا رَجَعَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَيْلَةَ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ وَكَانَ بِذِي طَوَى  قَالَ : يَا جِبْرِيلُ  إِنَّ قَوْمِي لَا يُصَدِّقُونِي ، قَالَ : يُصَدِّقُكَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَهُوَ الصَّدِيقُ   . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ   وَعَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : لَمَّا كَانَتْ لَيْلَةُ أُسْرِيَ بِي فَأَصْبَحْتُ بِمَكَّةَ  فَضِقْتُ   بِأَمْرِي وَعَرَفْتُ أَنَّ النَّاسَ مُكَذِّبِيَّ فَرُوِيَ أَنَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ قَعَدَ مُعْتَزِلًا حَزِينًا فَمَرَّ   بِهِ أَبُو جَهْلٍ  فَجَلَسَ  إِلَيْهِ  فَقَالَ لَهُ كَالْمُسْتَهْزِ  ئِ : هَلِ اسْتَفَدْتَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ؟  قَالَ :  نَعَمْ إِنِّي أُسْرِيَ بِيَ اللَّيْلَةَ قَالَ : إِلَى أَيْنَ؟  قَالَ :  إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ ، قَالَ : ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ   ظَهْرَانَيْنَا قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، فَلَمْ يَرَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ  أَنَّهُ يُنْكِرُ مَخَافَةَ أَنْ يَجْحَدَهُ الْحَدِيثَ قَالَ : أَتُحَدِّثُ قَوْمَكَ مَا حَدَّثْتَنِي؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ أَبُو جَهْلٍ    : يَا مَعْشَرَ بَنِي كَعْبِ بْنِ لُؤَيٍّ  هَلُمُّوا   ، قَالَ : فَانْفَضَّتْ إِلَيْهِ الْمَجَالِسُ فَجَاءُوا حَتَّى جَلَسُوا   إِلَيْهِمَا ، قَالَ : فَحَدِّثْ قَوْمَكَ مَا حَدَّثْتَنِي قَالَ :  نَعَمْ  إِنِّي أُسْرِيَ بِيَ اللَّيْلَةَ ، قَالُوا : إِلَى أَيْنَ؟ قَالَ  :  إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ ، قَالُوا : ثُمَّ أَصْبَحْتَ بَيْنَ   ظَهْرَانَيْنَا؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ قَالَ : فَمِنْ بَيْنِ مُصَفِّقٍ وَمِنْ   بَيْنِ وَاضِعٍ يَدَهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ مُتَعَجِّبًا ، وَارْتَدَّ نَاسٌ   مِمَّنْ كَانَ آمَنَ بِهِ وَصَدَّقَهُ وَسَعَى رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ   إِلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ  فَقَالَ : هَلْ لَكَ فِي صَاحِبِكَ يَزْعُمُ أَنَّهُ أُسْرِيَ بِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  قَالَ   : أَوَقَدْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، قَالَ : لَئِنْ كَانَ قَالَ   ذَلِكَ لَقَدْ صَدَقَ قَالُوا : وَتُصَدِّقُهُ أَنَّهُ ذَهَبَ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  فِي   لَيْلَةٍ وَجَاءَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يُصْبِحَ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ إِنِّي   لَأُصَدِّقُهُ بِمَا هُوَ أَبْعَدُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ أُصَدِّقُهُ بِخَبَرِ   السَّمَاءِ فِي غَدْوَةٍ أَوْ رَوْحَةٍ فَلِذَلِكَ سُمِّيَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الصَّدِيقُ    .   [ ص: 66 ] 

 قَالَ : وَفِي الْقَوْمِ مَنْ قَدْ أَتَى الْمَسْجِدَ الْأَقْصَى  ،   فَقَالُوا : هَلْ تَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ تَنْعَتَ لَنَا الْمَسْجِدَ؟ قَالَ :   نَعَمْ قَالَ : فَذَهَبْتُ أَنْعَتُ وَأَنْعَتُ فَمَا زِلْتُ أَنْعَتُ   حَتَّى الْتَبَسَ عَلَيَّ [ بَعْضُ النَّعْتِ ] قَالَ : فَجِيءَ   بِالْمَسْجِدِ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ حَتَّى وُضِعَ دُونَ دَارِ   عَقِيلٍ فَنَعَتُّ الْمَسْجِدَ وَأَنَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ فَقَالَ   الْقَوْمُ : أَمَّا النَّعْتُ فَوَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَصَابَ ثُمَّ قَالُوا :   يَا مُحَمَّدُ  أَخْبِرْنَا  عَنْ عِيرِنَا  هِيَ أَهَمُّ إِلَيْنَا فَهَلْ لَقِيتَ مِنْهَا شَيْئًا؟  قَالَ : نَعَمْ  مَرَرْتُ عَلَى عِيرِ بَنِي فُلَانٍ وَهِيَ بِالرَّوْحَاءِ  وَقَدْ  أَضَلُّوا بَعِيرًا لَهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي طَلَبِهِ وَفِي رِحَالِهِمْ  قَدَحٌ  مِنْ مَاءٍ فَعَطِشْتُ فَأَخَذْتُهُ فَشَرِبْتُهُ ثُمَّ وَضَعْتُهُ  كَمَا  كَانَ فَسَلُوهُمْ هَلْ وَجَدُوا الْمَاءَ فِي الْقَدَحِ حِينَ  رَجَعُوا  إِلَيْهِ؟ قَالُوا : هَذِهِ آيَةٌ قَالَ : وَمَرَرْتُ بَعِيرِ  بَنِي  فُلَانٍ ، وَفُلَانٍ وَفُلَانٍ رَاكِبَانِ قَعُودًا لَهُمَا بِذِي طَوَى  فَنَفَرَ   بَعِيرُهُمَا مِنِّي فَرَمَى بِفُلَانٍ فَانْكَسَرَتْ يَدُهُ  فَسَلُوهُمَا  عَنْ ذَلِكَ قَالُوا : وَهَذِهِ آيَةٌ قَالُوا :  فَأَخْبِرْنَا عَنْ  عِيرِنَا نَحْنُ؟ قَالَ : مَرَرْتُ بِهَا بِالتَّنْعِيمِ  قَالُوا   : فَمَا عِدَّتُهَا وَأَحْمَالُهَا وَهَيْئَتُهَا وَمَنْ فِيهَا؟ قَالَ :   نَعَمْ هَيْئَتُهَا كَذَا وَكَذَا وَفِيهَا فُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ  يَقْدُمُهَا  جَمَلٌ أَوْرَقُ عَلَيْهِ غِرَارَتَانِ مَخِيطَتَانِ تَطْلُعُ  عَلَيْكُمْ  عِنْدَ طُلُوعِ الشَّمْسِ قَالُوا : وَهَذِهِ آيَةٌ ثُمَّ  خَرَجُوا  يَشْتَدُّونَ نَحْوَ الثَّنِيَّةِ وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ وَاللَّهِ  لَقَدْ  قَصَّ مُحَمَّدٌ شَيْئًا وَبَيَّنَهُ حَتَّى أَتَوْا كَدَى  فَجَلَسُوا  عَلَيْهِ فَجَعَلُوا يَنْتَظِرُونَ مَتَى تَطْلُعُ الشَّمْسُ   فَيُكَذِّبُونَه  ُ إِذْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِنْهُمْ : وَاللَّهِ هَذِهِ   الشَّمْسُ قَدْ طَلَعَتْ وَقَالَ آخَرُ : وَهَذِهِ وَاللَّهِ الْإِبِلُ   قَدْ طَلَعَتْ يَقْدُمُهَا بَعِيرٌ أَوْرَقُ فِيهَا فُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ   كَمَا قَالَ لَهُمْ فَلَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا " وَقَالُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا   سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ   " . 

 أَنْبَأَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ  أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  أَنْبَأَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  أَنْبَأَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  حَدَّثَنِي  زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ  حَدَّثَنَا حَجَرُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى  أَنْبَأَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ - وَهُوَ ابْنُ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ    - عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْفَضْلِ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " لَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي فِي الْحِجْرِ وَقُرَيْشٌ  تَسْأَلُنِي عَنْ مَسْرَايَ فَسَأَلَتْنِي عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ مِنْ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ  لَمْ   أُثْبِتْهَا فَكُرِبْتُ كَرْبًا مَا كُرِبْتُ مِثْلَهُ قَطُّ قَالَ :   فَرَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ لِي أَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِ مَا يَسْأَلُونِي عَنْ شَيْءٍ   إِلَّا أَنْبَأْتُهُمْ بِهِ وَلَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي فِي جَمَاعَةٍ مِنَ   الْأَنْبِيَاءِ فَإِذَا مُوسَى  قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فَإِذَا رَجُلٌ ضَرْبٌ جَعْدٌ كَأَنَّهُ مِنْ رِجَالِ شَنُوءَةَ  وَإِذَا عِيسَى  قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي أَقْرَبُ النَّاسِ بِهِ شَبَهًا عُرْوَةُ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ  وَإِذَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ  قَائِمٌ   يُصَلِّي أَشْبَهُ النَّاسِ بِهِ صَاحِبُكُمْ - يَعْنِي نَفْسَهُ -   فَجَاءَتِ الصَّلَاةُ فَأَمَمْتُهُمْ فَلَمَّا فَرَغْتُ مِنَ الصَّلَاةِ   قَالَ لِي قَائِلٌ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  هَذَا مَالِكٌ صَاحِبُ النَّارِ فَسَلِّمْ عَلَيْهِ فَالْتَفَتُّ إِلَيْهِ فَبَدَأَنِي بِالسَّلَامِ   " .* 

*  ( وآتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل ألا تتخذوا من دوني ‎وكيلا   ( 2 ) ذرية من حملنا مع نوح إنه كان عبدا شكورا   ( 3 ) وقضينا إلى بني إسرائيل في الكتاب لتفسدن في الأرض مرتين ولتعلن علوا كبيرا   ( 4 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( وآتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل ألا   ( بأن لا ( تتخذوا من دوني ‎وكيلا   ( ربا وكفيلا . 

 قرأ أبو عمرو    " لا يتخذوا " بالياء لأنه خبر عنهم والآخرون : بالتاء يعني : قلنا لهم لا تتخذوا . ( ذرية من حملنا   ( قال مجاهد    : هذا نداء يعني : يا ذرية من حملنا ، ( مع نوح   ( في السفينة فأنجيناهم من الطوفان ، ( إنه كان عبدا شكورا   ( كان نوح  عليه السلام إذا أكل طعاما أو شرب شرابا أو لبس ثوبا قال : الحمد لله فسمي عبدا شكورا أي كثير الشكر . قوله عز وجل : ( وقضينا إلى بني إسرائيل في الكتاب   ( الآيات . 

 روى  سفيان بن سعيد الثوري  عن  منصور بن المعتمر  عن  ربعي بن حراش  عن حذيفة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إن بني إسرائيل  لما اعتدوا وقتلوا الأنبياء بعث الله عليهم ملك فارس   [ ص: 68 ]   " بختنصر    " ، وكان الله ملكه سبعمائة سنة فسار إليهم حتى دخل بيت المقدس  فحاصرها وفتحها وقتل على دم يحيى بن زكريا  عليه السلام سبعين ألفا ثم سبى أهلها [ والأبناء ] وسلب حلي بيت المقدس  واستخرج منها سبعين ألفا ومائة ألف عجلة من حلي ، قلت : يا رسول الله كان بيت المقدس  عظيما؟ قال : أجل بناه سليمان بن داود  من   ذهب وفضة وياقوت وزبرجد ، وكان عمده ذهبا ، أعطاه الله ذلك ، وسخر له   الشياطين يأتونه بهذه الأشياء في طرفة عين فسار بها بختنصر حتى نزل بابل  فأقام بنو إسرائيل  في يده مائة سنة يستعبدهم المجوس  وأبناء المجوس  فيهم الأنبياء ثم إن الله رحمهم فأوحى إلى ملك من ملوك فارس  يقال له " كورش    " وكان مؤمنا أن يسير إليهم ليستنقذ بقايا بني إسرائيل  فسار كورش  لبني إسرائيل  وأخذ حلي بيت المقدس  حتى ردها إليه فأقام بنو إسرائيل  بها مطيعين لله تعالى مائة سنة ثم إنهم عادوا في المعاصي فسلط الله عليهم ملكا يقال له " أنطانيوس    " فغزا بني إسرائيل  حتى أتاهم بيت المقدس  فسبى أهلها وأحرق بيت المقدس  وقال لهم يا بني إسرائيل  إن عدتم في المعاصي عدنا عليكم ثانيا [ بالسبي ] فعادوا فسلط الله عليهم ملك رومية  يقال له " فاقس بن أستيانوس    " ، فغزاهم في البر والبحر فسباهم وسبى حلي بيت المقدس  وأحرق بيت المقدس  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فهذا من صفة حلي بيت المقدس  ويرده المهدي إلى بيت المقدس  وهو ألف وسبعمائة سفينة يرمي بها على يافا  حتى تنقل إلى بيت المقدس  وبها يجمع الله الأولين والآخرين   " .   [ ص: 69 ] 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق    : كانت بنو إسرائيل  فيهم الأحداث والذنوب وكان الله في ذلك متجاوزا عنهم محسنا إليهم وكان أول ما نزل بهم بسبب ذنوبهم كما أخبر على لسان موسى  عليه السلام أن ملكا منهم كان يدعى " صديقة      " وكان الله تعالى إذا ملك الملك عليهم بعث معه نبيا يسدده ويرشده لا   ينزل عليهم الكتب إنما يؤمرون باتباع التوراة والأحكام التي فيها . 

 فلما ملك ذلك الملك بعث الله معه " شعياء بن أصفيا    " وذلك قبل مبعث زكريا  ويحيى  وعيسى  عليهم السلام و " شعياء    " هو الذي بشر بعيسى  ومحمد  عليهما السلام ، فقال : أبشري أورشليم  ، الآن يأتيك راكب الحمار ومن بعده صاحب البعير فملك ذلك الملك بني إسرائيل  وبيت المقدس  زمانا فلما انقضى ملكه عظمت فيهم الأحداث وشعياء  معه بعث الله عليهم " سنجاريب    " ملك بابل  معه ستمائة ألف راية فأقبل سائرا حتى نزل حول بيت المقدس  والملك مريض في ساقه قرحة فجاء النبي شعياء  وقال له : يا ملك بني إسرائيل  إن سنجاريب  ملك بابل  قد   نزل بك هو وجنوده بستمائة ألف راية وقد هابهم الناس وفرقوا فكبر ذلك على   الملك فقال يا نبي الله هل أتاك وحي من الله فيما حدث فتخبرنا به كيف يفعل   الله بنا وبسنجاريب  وجنوده؟ 

 فقال : لم يأتني وحي . فبينما هم على ذلك أوحى الله إلى شعياء  النبي أن ائت ملك بني إسرائيل  فمره أن يوصي وصيته ويستخلف - على ملكه من يشاء من أهل بيته - فأتى شعياء  ملك بني إسرائيل    " صديقة    " فقال له : إن ربك قد أوحى إلي أن آمرك أن توصي وصيتك وتستخلف من شئت على ملكك من أهل بيتك فإنك ميت فلما قال ذلك شعياء  لصديقة  أقبل   على القبلة فصلى ودعا وبكى فقال وهو يبكي وتضرع إلى الله بقلب مخلص :   اللهم رب الأرباب وإله الآلهة يا قدوس المتقدس يا رحمن يا رحيم يا رءوف   الذي لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم اذكرني بعملي وفعلي وحسن قضائي على بني إسرائيل  وذلك كله كان منك وأنت أعلم به مني سري وعلانيتي لك وأنت الرحمن . فاستجاب له وكان عبدا صالحا فأوحى الله تعالى إلى شعياء  أن يخبر صديقة  أن ربه قد استجاب له ورحمه وأخر له أجله خمس عشرة سنة وأنجاه من عدوه سنجاريب  فأتاه شعياء  فأخبره   بذلك فلما قال له ذلك ذهب عنه الوجع وانقطع عنه الحزن وخر ساجدا وقال :  يا  إلهي وإله آبائي لك سجدت وسبحت وكبرت وعظمت أنت الذي تعطي الملك لمن  تشاء  وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء وتعز من تشاء وتذل من تشاء عالم الغيب والشهادة  أنت  الأول والآخر والظاهر والباطن وأنت ترحم وتستجيب دعوة المضطرين وأنت  الذي  أجبت دعوتي ورحمت تضرعي .   [ ص: 70 ] 

 فلما رفع رأسه أوحى الله إلى شعياء  أن قل للملك صديقة  فيأمر عبدا من عبيده فيأتيه بماء التين فيجعله على قرحته فيشفى يصبح وقد برأ ففعل وشفي . 

 وقال الملك لشعياء    : سل ربك أن يجعل لنا علما بما هو صانع بعدونا هذا . 

 قال الله لشعياء    : قل له : إني قد كفيتك عدوك وأنجيتك منهم وإنهم سيصبحون موتى كلهم إلا سنجاريب  وخمسة نفر من كتابه . 

 فلما أصبحوا جاء صارخ فصرخ على باب المدينة يا ملك بني إسرائيل  إن الله قد كفاك عدوك فاخرج فإن سنجاريب  ومن معه قد هلكوا فلما خرج الملك التمس سنجاريب  فلم يوجد في الموتى فبعث الملك في طلبه فأدركه الطلب في مغارة وخمسة نفر من كتابه أحدهم بختنصر  فجعلوهم في الجوامع ثم أتوا بهم إلى ملك بني إسرائيل  فلما رآهم خر ساجدا من حين طلعت الشمس إلى العصر ثم قال لسنجاريب    : كيف ترى فعل ربنا بكم؟ ألم يقتلكم بحوله وقوته ونحن وأنتم غافلون؟ فقال سنجاريب  له   : قد أتاني خبر ربكم ونصره إياكم ورحمته التي يرحمكم بها قبل أن أخرج من   بلادي فلم أطع مرشدا ولم يلقني في الشقوة إلا [ ذلة في الدنيا وعذاب في   الآخرة ] فلو سمعت أو عقلت ما غزوتكم . 

 فقال صديقة    : الحمد  لله رب العالمين  الذي كفاناكم بما شاء وإن ربنا لم يبقك ومن معك لكرامتك  على ربك ولكنه  إنما أبقاك ومن معك لتزدادوا شقوة في الدنيا وعذابا في  الآخرة ولتخبروا من  وراءكم بما رأيتم من فعل ربنا بكم فتنذروا من بعدكم  ولولا ذلك لقتلكم ،  ولدمك ولدم من معك أهون على الله من دم قراد لو قتلت .

 ثم إن ملك بني إسرائيل  أمر أمير حرسه فقذف في رقابهم الجوامع فطاف بهم سبعين يوما حول بيت المقدس  وإيليا  وكان يرزقهم كل يوم خبزتين من شعير لكل رجل منهم فقال سنجاريب  لملك بني إسرائيل    : القتل خير مما تفعل بنا فأمر بهم الملك إلى سجن القتل فأوحى الله إلى شعياء  عليه السلام : أن قل لملك بني إسرائيل  يرسل سنجاريب  ومن معه لينذروا من وراءهم وليكرمهم وليحملهم حتى يبلغوا بلادهم فبلغ شعياء  الملك ذلك ففعل [ الملك صديقة    ] ما أمر به فخرج سنجاريب  ومن معه حتى قدموا بابل  فلما قدموا جمع الناس فأخبرهم كيف فعل الله بجنوده فقال له كهانه وسحرته يا ملك بابل  قد كنا نقص عليك خبر ربهم وخبر نبيهم ووحي الله إلى نبيهم فلم تطعنا وهي أمة لا يستطيعها أحد مع ربهم . وكان أمر سنجاريب  تخويفا لهم ثم كفاهم الله تذكرة وعبرة . 

 ثم لبث سنجاريب  بعد ذلك سبع سنين ثم مات واستخلف بختنصر  ابن ابنه على ما كان عليه جده يعمل عمله فلبث سبع عشرة سنة ثم قبض الله ملك بني إسرائيل  صديقة  فمرج أمر   [ ص: 71 ] بني إسرائيل  وتنافسوا الملك حتى قتل بعضهم بعضا ونبيهم شعياء  معهم ولا يقبلون منه ، فلما فعلوا ذلك قال الله لشعياء  قم في قومك أوحي على لسانك فلما قام النبي شعياء  أنطق الله لسانه بالوحي فقال : يا سماء اسمعي ويا أرض أنصتي فإن الله يريد أن يقص شأن بني إسرائيل  الذين   رباهم بنعمته واصطنعهم لنفسه وخصهم بكرامته وفضلهم على عباده وهم كالغنم   الضائعة التي لا راعي لها فآوى شاردتها وجمع ضالتها وجبر كسرها وداوى   مريضها وأسمن مهزولها وحفظ سمينها فلما فعل ذلك بطرت فتناطحت كباشها فقتل   بعضها بعضا حتى لم يبق منها عظم صحيح يجبر إليه آخر كسير فويل لهذه الأمة   الخاطئة الذين لا يدرون أنى جاءهم الخير أن البعير مما يذكر وطنه فينتابه   وأن الحمار مما يذكر الأري الذي شبع عليه فيراجعه وأن الثور مما يذكر المرج   الذي سمن فيه فينتابه وأن هؤلاء القوم لا يذكرون من حيث جاءهم الخير وهم   أولو الألباب والعقول ليسوا ببقر ولا حمير وإني ضارب لهم مثلا فليسمعوه قل   لهم كيف ترون في أرض كانت خواء زمانا خرابا مواتا لا عمران فيها وكان لها   رب حكيم قوي فأقبل عليها بالعمارة وكره أن تخرب أرضه وهو قوي أو أن يقال   ضيع وهو حكيم فأحاط عليها جدارا وشيد فيها قصورا وأنبط نهرا وصنف فيها   غراسا من الزيتون والرمان والنخيل والأعناب وألوان الثمار كلها وولى ذلك   واستحفظه ذا رأي وهمة حفيظا قويا أمينا فلما أطلعت جاء طلعها خروبا؟ 

 قالوا بئست الأرض هذه فنرى أن يهدم جدارها وقصرها ويدفن نهرها ويقبض قيمها   ويحرق غرسها حتى تصير كما كانت أول مرة خرابا مواتا لا عمران فيها قال   الله : قل لهم : فإن الجدار ديني وإن القصر شريعتي وإن النهر كتابي وإن   القيم نبيي وإن الغراس هم وإن الخروب الذي أطلع الغراس أعمالهم الخبيثة   وإني قد قضيت عليهم قضاءهم على أنفسهم وإنه مثل ضربته لهم يتقربون إلي بذبح   البقر والغنم وليس ينالني اللحم ولا آكله ويدعون أن يتقربوا إلي بالتقوى   والكف عن ذبح الأنفس التي حرمتها فأيديهم مخضوبة منها وثيابهم متزملة   بدمائها يشيدون لي البيوت مساجد ويطهرون أجوافها وينجسون قلوبهم وأجسادهم   ويدنسونها ويزوقون إلي المساجد ويزينونها ويخربون عقولهم وأحلامهم   ويفسدونها فأي حاجة لي إلى تشييد البيوت ولست أسكنها؟ وأي حاجة لي إلى   تزويق المساجد ولست أدخلها؟ إنما أمرت برفعها لأذكر وأسبح فيها . 

 يقولون : صمنا فلم يرفع صيامنا [ وصلينا فلم تنور صلاتنا ] وتصدقنا فلم   يزك صدقتنا ودعونا بمثل حنين الحمام وبكينا بمثل عواء الذئاب في كل ذلك لا   يستجاب لنا . 

 قال الله : فاسألهم ما الذي يمنعني أن أستجيب لهم؟ ألست أسمع السامعين وأبصر الناظرين وأقرب   [ ص:  72 ] المجيبين  وأرحم الراحمين؟ فكيف أرفع صيامهم وهم يلبسونه بقول الزور  ويتقوون عليه  بطعمة الحرام؟ أم كيف أنور صلاتهم وقلوبهم صاغية إلى من  يحاربني ويحادني  وينتهك محارمي؟ أم كيف تزكى عندي صدقاتهم وهم يتصدقون  بأموال غيرهم؟ إنما  آجر عليها أهلها المغصوبين؟ أم كيف أستجيب دعاءهم  وإنما هو قول بألسنتهم  والفعل من ذلك بعيد إنما أستجيب للداعي اللين وإنما  أسمع قول المستعفف  المسكين وإن من علامة رضاي رضا المساكين . 

 يقولون لما سمعوا كلامي وبلغتهم رسالتي : إنها أقاويل منقولة وأحاديث   متوارثة وتأليف مما يؤلف السحرة والكهنة وزعموا أنهم لو شاءوا أن يأتوا   بحديث مثله فعلوا ولو شاءوا أن يطلعوا على علم الغيب بما يوحي إليهم   الشياطين اطلعوا وإني قد قضيت يوم خلقت السماء والأرض قضاء أثبته وحتمته   على نفسي وجعلت دونه أجلا مؤجلا لا بد أنه واقع فإن صدقوا فيما ينتحلون من   علم الغيب فليخبروك متى أنفذه؟ أو في أي زمان يكون؟ وإن كانوا يقدرون على   أن يأتوا بما يشاءون فليأتوا بمثل هذه القدرة التي بها أمضيت فإني مظهره   على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون وإن كانوا يقدرون على أن يقولوا ما يشاءون   فليقولوا مثل الحكمة التي بها أدبر أمر ذلك القضاء إن كانوا صادقين وإني  قد  قضيت يوم خلقت السماء والأرض أن أجعل النبوة في الأجراء وأن أجعل الملك  في  الرعاء والعز في الأذلاء والقوة في الضعفاء والغنى في الفقراء والعلم  في  الجهالة والحكمة في الأميين فسلهم متى هذا ومن القائم به ومن أعوان هذا   الأمر وأنصاره إن كانوا يعلمون فإني باعث لذلك نبيا أميا أمينا ليس بفظ  ولا  غليظ ولا صخاب في الأسواق ولا متزين بالفحش ولا قوال للخنا أسدده لكل  جميل  وأهب له كل خلق كريم أجعل السكينة لباسه والبر شعاره والتقوى ضميره   والحكمة معقوله والصدق والوفاء طبيعته والعفو والمعروف خلقه والعدل سيرته [   والحق شريعته ] والهدى [ والقرآن ] إمامه ، والإسلام ملته وأحمد  اسمه   أهدي به بعد الضلالة وأعلم به بعد الجهالة وأرفع به بعد الخمالة وأشهر به   بعد النكرة وأكثر به بعد القلة وأغني به بعد العيلة وأجمع به بعد الفرقة   وأؤلف به بين قلوب مختلفة وأهواء متشتتة وأمم متفرقة وأجعل أمته خير أمة   أخرجت للناس يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر توحيدا لي وإيمانا وإخلاصا   لي يصلون قياما وقعودا وركعا وسجودا ويقاتلون في سبيلي صفوفا وزحوفا   ويخرجون من ديارهم وأموالهم ابتغاء رضواني ألهمهم التكبير والتوحيد   والتسبيح والتحميد والمدحة والتمجيد في مسيرهم ومجالسهم ومضاجعهم ومناقبهم   ومثواهم يكبرون ويهللون ويقدسون على رءوس الأشراف ويطهرون لي الوجوه   والأطراف يعقدون لي الثياب على الأنصاف قربانهم دماؤهم وأناجيلهم في صدورهم   رهبان بالليل ليوث بالنهار ذلك فضلي أوتيه من أشاء وأنا ذو الفضل العظيم .     [ ص: 73 ] 

 فلما فرغ شعياء  من  مقالته عدوا عليه  ليقتلوه فهرب منهم فلقيته شجرة فانفلقت له فدخل فيها  فأدركه الشيطان فأخذ  بهدبة من ثوبه فأراهم إياها فوضعوا المنشار في وسطها  فنشروها حتى قطعوها  وقطعوه في وسطها واستخلف الله على بني إسرائيل  بعد ذلك رجلا منهم يقال له ناشية بن أموص  وبعث لهم أرمياء بن حلقيا  نبيا وكان من سبط هارون بن عمران    . 

 وذكر ابن إسحاق  أنه الخضر  واسمه أرمياء  سمي الخضر لأنه جلس على فروة بيضاء فقام عنها وهي تهتز خضراء . 

 فبعث الله أرمياء  إلى ذلك الملك ليسدده ويرشده ثم عظمت الأحداث في بني إسرائيل  وركبوا المعاصي واستحلوا المحارم فأوحى الله إلى أرمياء  أن ائت قومك من بني إسرائيل  فاقصص عليهم ما آمرك به وذكرهم نعمتي وعرفهم بأحداثهم فقال أرمياء      : يا رب إني ضعيف إن لم تقوني عاجز إن لم تبلغني مخذول إن لم تنصرني قال   الله تعالى : أولم تعلم أن الأمور كلها تصدر عن مشيئتي وأن القلوب  والألسنة  بيدي أقلبها كيف شئت إني معك ولن يصل إليك شيء معي فقام أرمياء  فيهم   ولم يدر ما يقول فألهمه الله عز وجل في الوقت خطبة بليغة بين فيها ثواب   الطاعة وعقاب المعصية وقال في آخرها عن الله تعالى : وإني حلفت بعزتي   لأقيضن لهم فتنة يتحير فيها الحليم ولأسلطن عليهم جبارا قاسيا ألبسه الهيبة   وأنزع من صدره الرحمة يتبعه عدد مثل سواد الليل المظلم ثم أوحى الله إلى أرمياء    : إني مهلك بني إسرائيل  بيافث  ويافث  من أهل بابل    - على ما ذكرنا في سورة البقرة - فسلط الله عليهم بختنصر  فخرج في ستمائة ألف راية ودخل بيت المقدس  بجنوده ووطئ الشام  وقتل بني إسرائيل  حتى أفناهم وخرب بيت المقدس  وأمر جنوده أن يملأ كل رجل منهم ترسه ترابا ثم يقذفه في بيت المقدس  ففعلوا ذلك حتى ملأوه ثم أمرهم أن يجمعوا من في بلدان بيت المقدس  كلهم فاجتمع عنده كل صغير وكبير من بني إسرائيل  فاختار   منهم سبعين ألف صبي فلما خرجت غنائم جنده وأراد أن يقسمها فيهم قالت له   الملوك الذين كانوا معه : أيها الملك لك غنائمنا كلها واقسم بيننا هؤلاء   الصبيان الذين اخترتهم من بني إسرائيل  فقسمهم بين الملوك الذين كانوا معه فأصاب كل رجل منهم أربعة غلمان وفرق من بقي من بني إسرائيل  ثلاث فرق فثلثا أقر بالشام  وثلثا سبى وثلثا قتل وذهب بناشئة بيت المقدس  وبالصبيان السبعين الألف حتى أقدمهم بابل  فكانت هذه الوقعة الأولى التي أنزل الله ببني إسرائيل بظلمهم فذلك قوله تعالى : " فإذا جاء وعد أولاهما بعثنا عليكم عبادا لنا أولي بأس شديد   " يعني : بختنصر  وأصحابه .   [ ص: 74 ] 

 ثم إن بختنصر  أقام في سلطانه ما شاء الله ثم رأى رؤيا أعجبته إذ رأى شيئا أصابه فأنساه الله الذي رأى فدعا دانيال  وحنانيا  وعزازيا  وميشائيل  وكانوا   من ذراري الأنبياء وسألهم عنها قالوا أخبرنا بها نخبرك بتأويلها قال : ما   أذكرها ولئن لم تخبروني بها وبتأويلها لأنزعن أكتافكم فخرجوا من عنده  فدعوا  الله وتضرعوا إليه فأعلمهم بالذي سألهم عنه ، فجاءوه وقالوا : رأيت  تمثالا  قدماه وساقاه من فخار وركبتاه وفخذاه من نحاس وبطنه من فضة وصدره  من ذهب  ورأسه وعنقه من حديد قال : صدقتم قالوا : فبينما أنت تنظر إليه وقد  أعجبك  أرسل الله تعالى صخرة من السماء فدقته فهي التي أنستكها قال :  صدقتم قال :  فما تأويلها؟ قالوا : تأويلها أنك رأيت ملك الملوك فبعضهم كان  ألين ملكا  وبعضهم كان أحسن ملكا وبعضهم كان أشد ملكا الفخار أضعفه ثم  فوقه النحاس أشد  منه ثم فوق النحاس الفضة أحسن من ذلك وأفضل والذهب أحسن  من الفضة وأفضل ثم  الحديد ملكك فهو أشد وأعز مما كان قبله والصخرة التي  رأيت أرسل الله من  السماء فدقته نبي يبعثه الله من السماء فيدق ذلك أجمع  ويصير الأمر إليه . 

 ثم إن أهل بابل  قالوا لبختنصر    : أرأيت هؤلاء الغلمان من بني إسرائيل  الذين   كنا سألناك أن تعطيناهم ففعلت فإنا قد أنكرنا نساءنا منذ كانوا معنا لقد   رأينا نساءنا انصرفت عنا وجوههن إليهم فأخرجهم من بين أظهرنا أو اقتلهم  قال  شأنكم بهم فمن أحب منكم أن يقتل من كان في يده فليفعل . 

 فلما قربوهم للقتل بكوا إلى الله تعالى وقالوا : يا رب أصابنا البلاء بذنوب غيرنا فوعد الله أن يجيبهم ، فقتلوا إلا من استبقى بختنصر  منهم دانيال  وحنانيا  وعزازيا  وميشائيل    . 

 ثم لما أراد الله هلاك بختنصر  انبعث فقال لمن في يده من بني إسرائيل      : أرأيتم هذا البيت الذي خربته والناس الذين قتلت منهم؟ وما هذا البيت؟   قالوا : هذا بيت الله وهؤلاء أهله كانوا من ذراري الأنبياء فظلموا وتعدوا   فسلطت عليهم بذنوبهم وكان ربهم رب السموات والأرض ورب الخلق كلهم يكرمهم   ويعزهم فلما فعلوا ما فعلوا أهلكهم الله وسلط عليهم غيرهم فاستكبر وظن أنه   بجبروته فعل ذلك ببني إسرائيل     . قال :  فأخبروني كيف لي أن أطلع إلى السماء العليا فأقتل من فيها  وأتخذها ملكا لي  فإني قد فرغت من الأرض ، قالوا : ما يقدر عليها أحد من  الخلائق قال :  لتفعلن أو لأقتلنكم عن آخركم ، فبكوا وتضرعوا إلى الله تعالى  فبعث الله  عليه بقدرته بعوضة فدخلت منخره حتى عضت بأم دماغه فما كان يقر  ولا يسكن  حتى يوجأ له رأسه على أم دماغه فلما مات شقوا رأسه فوجدوا البعوضة  عاضة  على أم دماغه ليري الله العباد قدرته ونجى الله من بقي من بني إسرائيل  في يديه فردوهم إلى الشام  فبنوا فيه وكثروا حتى كانوا على أحسن ما كانوا عليه .   [ ص: 75 ] 

 ويزعمون أن الله تعالى أحيا أولئك الذين قتلوا فلحقوا بهم ، ثم إنهم لما دخلوا الشام  دخلوها وليس معهم عهد من الله تعالى وكانت التوراة قد احترقت وكان عزير  من السبايا الذين كانوا ببابل  فرجع إلى الشام  يبكي عليها ليله ونهاره وقد خرج من الناس فهو كذلك إذ أقبل إليه رجل فقال يا عزير  ما   يبكيك؟ قال أبكي على كتاب الله وعهده الذي كان بين أظهرنا الذي لا يصلح   دنيانا وآخرتنا غيره قال : أفتحب أن يرد إليك؟ ارجع فصم وتطهر وطهر ثيابك   ثم موعدك هذا المكان غدا فرجع عزير  فصام   وتطهر وطهر ثيابه ثم عمد إلى المكان الذي وعده فجلس فيه فأتاه ذلك الرجل   بإناء فيه ماء وكان ملكا بعثه الله إليه فسقاه من ذلك الإناء فمثلت التوراة   في صدره فرجع إلى بني إسرائيل  فوضع لهم التوراة فأحبوه حتى لم يحبوا حبه شيئا قط ثم قبضه الله وجعلت بنو إسرائيل  بعد ذلك يحدثون الأحداث ويعود الله عليهم ويبعث فيهم الرسل ففريقا يكذبون وفريقا يقتلون حتى كان آخر من بعث الله فيهم من أنبيائهم زكريا  ويحيى  وعيسى  وكانوا من بيت آل داود  فمات زكريا  وقيل قتل زكريا  فلما رفع الله عيسى  من بين أظهرهم وقتلوا يحيى  بعث الله عليهم ملكا من ملوك بابل  يقال له خردوش  فسار إليهم بأهل بابل  حتى دخل عليهم الشام  فلما ظهر عليهم أمر رأسا من رءوس جنوده يدعى بيور زاذان  صاحب القتل فقال : إني قد كنت حلفت بإلهي لئن أنا ظفرت على أهل بيت المقدس  لأقتلنهم حتى تسيل دماؤهم في وسط عسكري إلا أني لا أجد أحدا أقتله فأمره أن يقتلهم حتى بلغ ذلك منهم بيورزاذان  ودخل بيت المقدس  فقام في البقعة التي كانوا يقربون فيها قربانهم فوجد فيها دما يغلي فسألهم فقال : يا بني إسرائيل  ما   شأن هذا الدم يغلي؟ أخبروني خبره قالوا : هذا دم قربان لنا قربناه فلم   يقبل منا فلذلك يغلي ولقد قربنا منذ ثمانمائة سنة القربان فيقبل منا إلا   هذا فقال : ما صدقتموني فقالوا : لو كان كأول زماننا لتقبل منا ولكن قد   انقطع منا الملك والنبوة والوحي فلذلك لم يقبل منا فذبح منهم بيورزاذان  على   ذلك الدم سبعمائة وسبعين زوجا من رءوسهم فلم يهدأ فأمر فأتي بسبعمائة  غلام  من غلمانهم فذبحهم على الدم فلم يهدأ فأمر بسبعة آلاف من شيبهم  وأزواجهم  فذبحهم على الدم فلم يبرد فلما رأى بيورزاذان  الدم لا يهدأ قال لهم : يا بني إسرائيل  ويلكم   اصدقوني واصبروا على أمر ربكم فقد طال ما ملكتم في الأرض تفعلون فيها ما   شئتم قبل أن لا أترك منكم نافخ نار أنثى ولا ذكر إلا قتلته فلما رأوا  الجهد  وشدة القتل صدقوا الخبر فقالوا : إن هذا الدم دم نبي كان ينهانا عن  أمور  كثيرة من سخط الله فلو أنا أطعناه فيها لكان أرشد لنا وكان يخبرنا  بأمركم  فلم نصدقه فقتلناه فهذا دمه فقال لهم بيورزاذان    : ما كان اسمه؟ قالوا : يحيى بن زكريا  قال الآن صدقتموني لمثل هذا انتقم ربكم منكم فلما رأى بيورزاذان  أنهم صدقوه خر ساجدا وقال لمن حوله : أغلقوا أبواب المدينة وأخرجوا من كان هاهنا من جيش خردوش  وخلا في بني إسرائيل  ثم قال : يا يحيى بن   [ ص: 76 ] زكريا  قد علم ربي وربك ما قد أصاب قومك من أجلك وما قتل منهم فاهدأ بإذن ربك قبل أن لا أبقي من قومك أحدا فهدأ الدم بإذن الله ورفع بيورزاذان  عنهم القتل وقال آمنت بما آمنت به بنو إسرائيل  وأيقنت أنه لا رب غيره وقال لبني إسرائيل    : إن خردوش  أمرني   أن أقتل منكم حتى تسيل دماؤكم وسط عسكره وإني لست أستطيع [ أن أعصيه ]   قالوا له : افعل ما أمرت به فأمرهم فحفروا خندقا وأمر بأموالهم من الخيل   والبغال والحمير والإبل والبقر والغنم فذبحها حتى سال الدم في العسكر وأمر   بالقتلى الذين قتلوا قبل ذلك فطرحوا على ما قتل من مواشيهم فلم يظن خردوش  إلا أن ما في الخندق من بني إسرائيل  فلما بلغ الدم عسكره أرسل إلى بيورزاذان  أن ارفع عنهم القتل .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (261)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
**الاية5 إلى الاية 20*
*

**
 ثم انصرف إلى بابل  وقد أفنى بني إسرائيل  أو كاد [ أن يفنيهم ] وهي الوقعة الأخيرة التي أنزل الله ببني إسرائيل  وذلك قوله : ( لتفسدن في الأرض مرتين   ( فكانت الوقعة الأولى بختنصر  وجنوده [ والأخرى خردوش  وجنوده ] وكانت أعظم الوقعتين فلم تقم لهم بعد ذلك راية وانتقل الملك بالشام  ونواحيها إلى الروم اليونانية  إلا أن بقايا من بني إسرائيل  كثروا وكانت لهم الرياسة ببيت المقدس  ونواحيها على غير وجه الملك وكانوا في نعمة إلى أن بدلوا وأحدثوا الأحداث فسلط الله عليهم ططيوس بن إسبيانوس الرومي  فأخرب بلادهم وطردهم عنها ونزع الله عنهم الملك والرياسة وضربت عليهم الذلة فليسوا في أمة إلا وعليهم الصغار والجزية وبقي بيت المقدس  خرابا إلى أيام  عمر بن الخطاب  فعمره المسلمون بأمره . 

 وقال قتادة    : بعث الله عليهم جالوت  في الأولى فسبى وقتل وخرب ( ثم رددنا لكم الكرة عليهم   ( يعني في زمان داود  ، فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة بعث الله عليهم بختنصر  فسبى وخرب ، ثم قال : ( عسى ربكم أن يرحمكم    ( فعاد الله عليهم بالرحمة ثم عاد القوم بشر ما بحضرتهم فبعث الله عليهم  ما شاء من نقمته وعقوبته ، ثم بعث الله عليهم العرب كما قال : ( وإذ تأذن ربك ليبعثن عليهم إلى يوم القيامة من يسومهم سوء العذاب   ( فهم في العذاب إلى يوم القيامة . 

 وذكر  السدي  بإسناده : أن رجلا من بني إسرائيل  رأى في النوم أن خراب بيت المقدس  على يدي غلام يتيم ابن أرملة من أهل بابل  يدعى بختنصر  وكانوا  يصدقون فتصدق رؤياهم فأقبل ليسأل عنه حتى نزل على أمه وهو يحتطب فجاء وعلى  رأسه حزمة حطب فألقاها ثم قعد فكلمه ثم أعطاه ثلاثة دراهم فقال : اشتر  بهذا طعاما وشرابا فاشترى بدرهم لحما وبدرهم خبزا وبدرهم خمرا فأكلوا  وشربوا وفعل في اليوم الثاني كذلك وفي اليوم الثالث كذلك ، ثم قال : إني  أحب   [ ص: 77 ] أن تكتب لي أمانا  إن أنت ملكت يوما من الدهر [ فقال : تسخر مني؟ فقال : إني لا أسخر منك ،  ولكن ما عليك أن تتخذ بها عندي يدا فكتب له أمانا وقال : أرأيت ] إن جئت  والناس حولك قد حالوا بيني وبينك ، قال : ترفع صحيفتك على قصبة فأعرفك فكتب  له وأعطاه ثم إن ملك بني إسرائيل  كان يكرم يحيى بن زكريا  ويدني مجلسه وأنه هوي ابنة امرأته وقال ابن عباس    : ابنة أخته فسأل يحيى بن زكريا  عن تزويجها فنهاه عن نكاحها فبلغ ذلك أمها فحقدت على يحيى بن زكريا  وعمدت  حين جلس الملك على شرابه فألبستها ثيابا رقاقا حمرا وطيبتها وألبستها  الحلي وأرسلتها إلى الملك وأمرتها أن تسقيه ، فإن أرادها عن نفسها أبت عليه  حتى يعطيها ما سألته فإذا أعطاها سألت رأس يحيى بن زكريا  أن يؤتى به في طست ففعلت ، فلما أرادها قالت لا أفعل حتى تعطيني ما أسألك قال : ما تسأليني؟ قالت : رأس يحيى بن زكريا  في  هذا الطست ، فقال : ويحك سليني غير هذا ، فقالت : ما أريد إلا هذا فلما  أبت عليه بعث فأتي برأسه حتى وضع بين يديه والرأس يتكلم ويقول : لا تحل لك  فلما أصبح إذا دمه يغلي فأمر بتراب فألقي عليه فرقى الدم يعني صعد الدم  يغلي ويلقي عليه من التراب حتى بلغ سور المدينة وهو في ذلك يغلي ، فبعث صخابين  ملك بابل  جيشا إليهم وأمر عليهم بختنصر  فسار بختنصر  وأصحابه حتى بلغوا ذلك المكان تحصنوا منه في مدائنهم فلما اشتد عليهم المقام أراد الرجوع فخرجت إليه عجوز من عجائز بني إسرائيل  فقالت  : تريد أن ترجع قبل المدينة؟ قال : نعم قد طال مقامي وجاع أصحابي قالت :  أرأيت إن فتحت لك المدينة تعطيني ما أسألك فتقتل من أمرتك بقتله وتكف إذا  أمرتك أن تكف؟ قال : نعم ، قالت : إذا أصبحت تقسم جندك أربعة أرباع ثم أقم  على كل زاوية ربعا ثم ارفعوا أيديكم إلى السماء فنادوا : إنا نستفتحك يا  ألله بدم يحيى بن زكريا  فإنها سوف تتساقط ففعلوا فتساقطت المدينة ودخلوا من جوانبها ، فقالت : كف يدك وانطلقت به إلى دم يحيى بن زكريا  وقالت  : اقتل على هذا الدم حتى يسكن فقتل عليه سبعين ألفا حتى سكن ، فلما سكن  قالت : كف يدك فإن الله لم يرض إذا قتل نبي حتى يقتل من قتله ومن رضي بقتله  وأتاه صاحب الصحيفة بصحيفته فكف عنه وعن أهل بيته فخرب بيت المقدس  وطرح فيه الجيف وأعانه على خرابه الروم  من أجل أن بني إسرائيل  قتلوا يحيى بن زكريا  وذهب معه بوجوه بني إسرائيل  وذهب بدانيال  وقوم من أولاد الأنبياء وذهب معه برأس جالوت  فلما قدم بابل  وجد صخابين  قد مات فملك مكانه وكان أكرم الناس عنده دانيال  وأصحابه فحسدهم المجوس  ووشوا بهم إليه وقالوا : إن دانيال  وأصحابه لا يعبدون إلهك ولا يأكلون ذبيحتك فسألهم فقالوا : أجل إن لنا ربا نعبده ولسنا نأكل من   [ ص: 78 ] ذبيحتكم  ، فأمر الملك بخد فخد لهم فألقوا فيه وهم ستة وألقى معهم بسبع ضار ليأكلهم  فذهبوا ثم راحوا فوجدوهم جلوسا والسبع مفترش ذراعيه معهم لم يخدش منهم  أحدا ووجدوا معهم رجلا سابعا فقال : ما هذا السابع إنما كانوا ستة فخرج  السابع وكان ملكا فلطمه لطمة فصار في الوحوش ومسخه الله سبع سنين . 

 وذكر وهب    : أن الله مسخ بختنصر  نسرا  في الطير ثم مسخه ثورا في الدواب ثم مسخه أسدا في الوحوش فكان مسخه سبع  سنين وقلبه في ذلك قلب إنسان ثم رد الله إليه ملكه فآمن فسئل وهب  أكان مؤمنا؟ فقال وجدت أهل الكتاب  اختلفوا فيه فمنهم من قال مؤمنا ومنهم من قال أحرق بيت المقدس  وكتبه وقتل الأنبياء فغضب الله عليه فلم يقبل توبته . 

 وقال  السدي    : ثم إن بختنصر  لما رجع إلى صورته بعد المسخ ورد الله إليه ملكه كان دانيال  وأصحابه أكرم الناس عليه فحسدهم المجوس  وقالوا لبختنصر    : إن دانيال  إذا  شرب الخمر لم يملك نفسه أن يبول وكان ذلك فيهم عارا فجعل لهم طعاما وشرابا  فأكلوا وشربوا وقال للبواب : انظر أول من يخرج ليبول فاضربه بالطبرزين فإن  قال أنا بختنصر  فقل كذبت بختنصر  أمرني فكان أول من قام للبول بختنصر  فلما رآه البواب شد عليه فقال : ويحك أنا بختنصر  فقال : كذبت بختنصر  أمرني فضربه فقتله هذا ما ذكره في المبتدأ إلا أن رواية من روى أن بختنصر  غزا بني إسرائيل  عند قتلهم يحيى بن زكريا  غلط عند أهل السير بل هم مجمعون على أن بختنصر  إنما غزا بني إسرائيل  عند قتلهم شعياء  في عهد أرمياء  ومن وقت أرمياء  وتخريب بختنصر  بيت المقدس  إلى مولد يحيى بن زكريا  أربعمائة وإحدى وستون سنة ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يعدون من لدن تخريب بختنصر  بيت المقدس  إلى حين عمارته في عهد كيرش بن أخشورش بن أصيهيد  ببابل  من قبل بهمن بن إسفنديار    [ سبعين سنة ثم من بعد عمارته إلى ظهور الإسكندر  على بيت المقدس  ثمان وثمانون سنة ثم من بعد مملكته ] إلى مولد يحيى بن زكريا  ثلاثمائة وستون سنة . 

 والصحيح من ذلك ما ذكر محمد بن إسحاق    . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وقضينا إلى بني إسرائيل في الكتاب   ( أي : أعلمناهم وأخبرناهم فيما آتيناهم من الكتب أنهم سيفسدون . 

 والقضاء على وجوه : يكون أمرا ، كقوله : " وقضى ربك   " ( الإسراء - 23 ) . 

 ويكون حكما ، كقوله : " إن ربك يقضي بينهم " ( يونس - 93 ، والنحل - 78 ) . 

 ويكون خلقا كقوله : " فقضاهن سبع سماوات   " ( فصلت - 2 ) .   [ ص: 79 ] 

 وقال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : يعني وقضينا عليهم ، و " إلى " بمعنى " على " والمراد بالكتاب : اللوح المحفوظ . 

 ( لتفسدن ( لام القسم مجازه : والله لتفسدن ( في الأرض مرتين   ( بالمعاصي والمراد بالأرض : أرض الشام  وبيت المقدس  ، ( ولتعلن   ( ولتستكبرن ولتظلمن الناس ( علوا كبيرا (
( فإذا جاء وعد أولاهما بعثنا عليكم عبادا لنا أولي بأس شديد فجاسوا خلال الديار وكان وعدا مفعولا   ( 5 ) ثم رددنا لكم الكرة عليهم وأمددناكم بأموال وبنين وجعلناكم أكثر نفيرا   ( 6 ) إن  أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم وإن أسأتم فلها فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة ليسوءوا وجوهكم  وليدخلوا المسجد كما دخلوه أول مرة وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( فإذا جاء وعد أولاهما   ( يعني : أولى المرتين . 

 قال قتادة    : إفسادهم في المرة الأولى ما خالفوا من أحكام التوراة ، وركبوا المحارم . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : إفسادهم في المرة الأولى قتل شعياء  بين الشجرة وارتكابهم المعاصي . 

 ( بعثنا عليكم عبادا لنا   ( قال قتادة    : يعني جالوت الجزري  وجنوده وهو الذي قتله داود    . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : يعني سنجاريب  من أهل نينوى    . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : بختنصر البابلي  وأصحابه . وهو الأظهر . 

 ( أولي بأس ( ذوي بطش ، ( شديد ( في الحرب ، ( فجاسوا ( أي فطافوا وداروا ( خلال الديار   ( وسطها يطلبونكم ويقتلونكم والجوس طلب الشيء بالاستقصاء . قال الفراء    : جاسوا : قتلوكم بين بيوتكم . 

 ( وكان وعدا مفعولا   ( قضاء كائنا لا خلف فيه . ( ثم رددنا لكم الكرة   ( يعني : الرجعة والدولة ، ( عليهم وأمددناكم بأموال وبنين وجعلناكم أكثر نفيرا   ( عددا ، أي من ينفر معهم وعاد البلد أحسن مما كان . ( إن أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم   ( أي : لها ثوابها ، ( وإن أسأتم فلها   ( أي : فعليها كقوله تعالى : " فسلام لك   " ( الواقعة - 91 ) أي : عليك وقيل : فلها الجزاء والعقاب .   [ ص: 80 ] 

 ( فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة ( أي : المرة الأخيرة من إفسادكم ، وذلك قصدهم قتل عيسى  عليه السلام حين رفع ، وقتلهم يحيى بن زكريا  عليهما السلام ، فسلط الله عليهم الفرس  والروم  خردوش  وطيطوس  حتى قتلوهم وسبوهم ونفوهم عن ديارهم ، فذلك قوله تعالى ( ليسوءوا وجوهكم   ( أي : تحزن وجوهكم وسوء الوجه بإدخال الغم والحزن . 

 قرأ الكسائي    [ ويعقوب    ] . " لنسوء " بالنون وفتح الهمزة على التعظيم كقوله : " وقضينا " و " بعثنا " وقرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة  وأبو بكر  بالياء [ وفتح ] الهمزة [ على التوحيد ] أي : ليسوء الله وجوهكم وقيل : ليسوء الوعد وجوهكم . 

 وقرأ الباقون بالياء وضم الهمزة على الجمع أي ليسوء العباد أولوا البأس الشديد وجوهكم . ( وليدخلوا المسجد   ( يعني : بيت المقدس  ونواحيه ( كما دخلوه أول مرة وليتبروا   ( وليهلكوا ( ما علوا   ( أي : ما غلبوا عليه من بلادكم ( تتبيرا ( 
( عسى ربكم أن يرحمكم وإن عدتم عدنا وجعلنا جهنم للكافرين حصيرا   ( 8 ) إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا كبيرا   ( 9 ) وأن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة أعتدنا لهم عذابا أليما   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( عسى ربكم ( يا بني إسرائيل    ( أن يرحمكم   ( بعد انتقامه منكم فيرد الدولة إليكم ( وإن عدتم عدنا   ( أي : إن عدتم إلى المعصية عدنا إلى العقوبة . قال قتادة    : فعادوا فبعث الله عليهم محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم فهم يعطون الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون . 

 ( وجعلنا جهنم للكافرين حصيرا   ( سجنا ومحبسا من الحصر وهو الحبس . 

 قال الحسن    : حصيرا أي : فراشا . وذهب إلى الحصير الذي يبسط ويفرش . (   ( إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم   ) أي : إلى الطريقة التي هي أصوب . وقيل : الكلمة التي هي أعدل وهي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، ( ويبشر ( يعني : القرآن ( المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم   ( بأن لهم ( أجرا كبيرا   ( وهو الجنة . ( وأن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة أعتدنا لهم عذابا أليما   ( وهو النار .
[ ص: 81 ]   ( ويدع الإنسان بالشر دعاءه بالخير وكان الإنسان عجولا   ( 11 ) وجعلنا  الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا  فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب وكل شيء فصلناه تفصيلا   ( 12 ) ) 

 وقوله تعالى : ( ويدع الإنسان   ( حذف الواو لفظا لاستقبال اللام الساكنة كقوله : " سندع الزبانية    " ( العلق - 18 ) وحذف في الخط أيضا وهي غير محذوفة في المعنى . ومعناه :  ويدعو الإنسان على ماله وولده ونفسه ، ( بالشر ( فيقول عند الغضب : اللهم  العنه وأهلكه ونحوهما ، ( دعاءه بالخير   ( أي : كدعائه ربه [ بالخير ] أن يهب له النعمة والعافية ولو استجاب الله دعاءه على نفسه لهلك ولكن الله لا يستجيب بفضله ( وكان الإنسان عجولا   ( بالدعاء على ما يكره أن يستجاب له فيه . قال جماعة من أهل التفسير وقال ابن عباس    : ضجرا لا صبر له على السراء والضراء . قوله عز وجل ( وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين   ( أي : علامتين دالتين على وجودنا ووحدانيتنا وقدرتنا ( فمحونا آية الليل   ( قال ابن عباس    : جعل الله نور الشمس سبعين جزءا ونور القمر كذلك فمحا من نور القمر تسعة وستين جزءا فجعلها مع نور الشمس   . 

 وحكى أن الله تعالى أمر جبريل  فأمر جناحه على وجه القمر ثلاث مرات فطمس عنه الضوء وبقي فيه النور . 

وسأل ابن الكواء عليا  عن السواد الذي في القمر؟ قال : هو أثر المحو   . 

 ( وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة   ( منيرة مضيئة يعني يبصر بها . قال الكسائي    : تقول العرب أبصر النهار إذا أضاء بحيث يبصر بها ( لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب    ( أي : لو ترك الله الشمس والقمر كما خلقهما لم يعرف الليل من النهار ولم  يدر الصائم متى يفطر ولم يدر وقت الحج ولا وقت حلول الآجال ولا وقت السكون  والراحة . ( وكل شيء فصلناه تفصيلا   ( 
[ ص: 82 ]   ( وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا   ( 13 ) اقرأ كتابك كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا   ( 14 ) من اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   ( 15 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل ( وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه   ) قال ابن عباس    : عمله وما قدر عليه فهو ملازمه أينما كان . 

 وقال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : خيره وشره معه لا يفارقه حتى يحاسبه به . 

 وقال الحسن    : يمنه وشؤمه . 

وعن مجاهد    : ما من مولود إلا في عنقه ورقة مكتوب فيها شقي أو سعيد   . 

 وقال أهل المعاني : أراد بالطائر ما قضى الله عليه أنه عامله وما هو صائر  إليه من سعادة أو شقاوة سمي " طائرا " على عادة العرب فيما كانت تتفاءل  وتتشاءم به من سوانح الطير وبوارحها . وقال أبو عبيدة  والقتيبي     : أراد بالطائر حظه من الخير والشر من قولهم : طار سهم فلان بكذا وخص  العنق من بين سائر الأعضاء لأنه موضع القلائد والأطواق وغيرهما مما يزين أو  يشين فجرى كلام العرب بتشبيه الأشياء اللازمة إلى الأعناق . 

 ( ونخرج له   ( يقول الله تعالى : ونحن نخرج ( يوم القيامة كتابا   ( وقرأ الحسن  ومجاهد  ويعقوب    : " ويخرج له " بفتح الياء وضم الراء معناه : ويخرج له الطائر يوم القيامة كتابا . وقرأ أبو جعفر    " يخرج " بالياء وضمها وفتح الراء . 

 ( يلقاه ( قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر     " يلقاه " بضم الياء وفتح اللام وتشديد القاف يعني : يلقى الإنسان ذلك  الكتاب أي : يؤتاه وقرأ الباقون بفتح الياء خفيفة أي يراه ( منشورا ( وفي  الآثار : إن الله تعالى يأمر الملك بطي الصحيفة إذا تم عمر العبد فلا تنشر  إلى يوم القيامة . ( اقرأ كتابك   ( أي : يقال له : اقرأ كتابك . قوله تعالى : ( كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا   ( محاسبا . قال الحسن    : لقد عدل عليك من جعلك حسيب نفسك . قال قتادة    : سيقرأ يومئذ من لم يكن قارئا في الدنيا . ( من اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه   ( لها ثوابه ( ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها   ( لأن عليها عقابه . 

 ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   ( أي : لا تحمل حاملة حمل أخرى من الآثام أي : لا يؤخذ أحد بذنب أحد . ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا   ( إقامة للحجة وقطعا للعذر ، وفيه دليل على أن ما وجب وجب بالسمع لا بالعقل . 
[ ص: 83 ]   ( وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحق عليها القول فدمرناها تدميرا   ( 16 ) ) 

 (   ( وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها   ) قرأ مجاهد    : " أمرنا " بالتشديد أي : سلطنا شرارها فعصوا وقرأ الحسن  وقتادة  ويعقوب    " آمرنا " بالمد أي : أكثرنا . 

 وقرأ الباقون مقصورا مخففا أي : أمرناهم بالطاعة فعصوا ويحتمل أن يكون  معناه جعلناهم أمراء ويحتمل أن تكون بمعنى أكثرنا يقال : أمرهم الله أي  كثرهم الله . وفي الحديث : " خير المال مهرة مأمورة   " أي كثيرة النسل . ويقال منه : أمر القوم يأمرون أمرا إذا كثروا وليس من الأمر بمعنى الفعل فإن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء . 

 واختار أبو عبيدة  قراءة العامة وقال : لأن المعاني الثلاثة تجتمع فيها يعني الأمر والإمارة والكثرة . 

 ( مترفيها ( منعميها وأغنياءها ( ففسقوا فيها فحق عليها القول   ( وجب عليها العذاب ( فدمرناها تدميرا   ( أي : خربناها وأهلكنا من فيها . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا يحيى بن بكر  حدثنا الليث  عن عقيل  عن ابن شهاب  عن عروة بن الزبير  أن  زينب بنت أبي سلمة  حدثته عن أم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان  عن زينب بنت جحش  أن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل عليها فزعا وهو يقول : " لا إله إلا الله  ويل للعرب من شر قد اقترب فتح اليوم من ردم يأجوج ومأجوج مثل هذه وحلق  بأصبعه الإبهام والتي تليها " قالت زينب فقلت : يا رسول الله أنهلك وفينا  الصالحون؟ قال : " نعم إذا كثر الخبث   " . 
[ ص: 84 ]   ( وكم أهلكنا من القرون من بعد نوح وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا   ( 17 ) ( من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموما مدحورا   ( 18 ) ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا   ( 19 ) كلا نمد هؤلاء وهؤلاء من عطاء ربك وما كان عطاء ربك محظورا   ( 20 ) ) 

 قوله : ( وكم أهلكنا من القرون   ( أي : المكذبة ( من بعد نوح   ( يخوف كفار مكة    ( وكفى بربك بذنوب عباده خبيرا بصيرا   ( قال عبد الله بن أبي أوفى    : القرن مائة وعشرون سنة فبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في أول قرن وكان في آخره يزيد بن معاوية    . 

 وقيل : مائة سنة . وروي عن محمد بن القاسم  عن عبد الله بن بسر المازني أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وضع يده على رأسه وقال : " سيعيش هذا الغلام قرنا   " قال محمد بن القاسم  فما زلنا نعد له حتى تم له مائة سنة ثم مات . 

 قال الكلبي    : ثمانون سنة . وقيل : أربعون سنة . ( من كان يريد العاجلة   ( يعني الدنيا أي : الدار العاجلة ، ( عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء   ( من البسط والتقتير ( لمن نريد   ( أن نفعل به ذلك أو إهلاكه ( ثم جعلنا له   ( في الآخرة ( جهنم يصلاها   ( يدخل نارها ( مذموما مدحورا   ( مطرودا مبعدا . ( ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها   ( عمل عملها ، ( وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا   ( مقبولا . ( كلا نمد هؤلاء وهؤلاء   ( أي : نمد كلا الفريقين من يريد الدنيا ومن يريد الآخرة ( من عطاء ربك   ( أي : يرزقهما جميعا ثم يختلف بهما الحال في المآل ( وما كان عطاء ربك   ( رزق ربك ( محظورا ( ممنوعا عن عباده فالمراد من العطاء : العطاء في الدنيا وإلا فلا حظ للكفار في الآخرة . 
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (262)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
الاية21 إلى الاية 36




**( انظر كيف فضلنا بعضهم على بعض وللآخرة أكبر درجات وأكبر تفضيلا   ( 21 ) لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا   ( 22 ) وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما   ( 23 ) ) 

 ( انظر ( يا محمد    ( كيف فضلنا بعضهم على بعض   ( في الرزق والعمل [ الصالح ] يعني : طالب العاجلة وطالب الآخرة ، ( وللآخرة أكبر درجات وأكبر تفضيلا لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر   ) الخطاب مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمراد غيره . 

 وقيل : معناه لا تجعل أيها الإنسان [ مع الله إلها آخر ] ( فتقعد مذموما مخذولا   ( مذموما من غير حمد مخذولا من غير نصر . قوله عز وجل ( وقضى ربك   ( وأمر ربك قاله ابن عباس  وقتادة  والحسن    . 

 قال الربيع بن أنس    : وأوجب ربك . 

 قال مجاهد    : وأوصى ربك . 

 وحكي عن الضحاك بن مزاحم  أنه قرأ ووصى ربك . وقال : إنهم ألصقوا الواو بالصاد فصارت قافا . 

 ( ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا   ( أي : وأمر بالوالدين إحسانا برا بهما وعطفا عليهما . 

 ( إما يبلغن عندك الكبر   ( قرأ حمزة  و الكسائي  بالألف على التثنية فعلى هذا قوله : ( أحدهما أو كلاهما   ( كلام مستأنف كقوله تعالى : " ثم عموا وصموا كثير منهم   " ( المائدة - 71 ) وقوله : " وأسروا النجوى الذين ظلموا   " ( الأنبياء - 3 ) وقوله : " الذين ظلموا " ابتداء وقرأ الباقون " يبلغن " على التوحيد .   [ ص: 86 ] 

 ( فلا تقل لهما أف   ( فيه ثلاث لغات قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  ويعقوب    : بفتح الفاء وقرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع  وحفص  بالكسر والتنوين والباقون بكسر الفاء غير منون ومعناها واحد وهي كلمة كراهية . 

 قال أبو عبيدة    : أصل التف والأف الوسخ على الأصابع إذا فتلتها . 

 وقيل : " الأف " : ما يكون في المغابن من الوسخ و " التف " : ما يكون في الأصابع . 

 وقيل : " الأف " : وسخ الأذن و " التف " وسخ الأظافر . 

 وقيل : " الأف " : وسخ الظفر و " التف " : ما رفعته بيدك من الأرض من شيء حقير . 

 ( ولا تنهرهما   ( ولا تزجرهما . 

 ( وقل لهما قولا كريما   ( حسنا جميلا لينا قال ابن المسيب    : كقول العبد المذنب للسيد الفظ . 

 وقال مجاهد    : لا تسميهما ولا تكنهما وقل : يا أبتاه [ يا أماه ] . 

 وقال مجاهد  في هذه  الآية أيضا : إذا بلغا عندك من الكبر ما يبولان فلا تتقذرهما ولا تقل لهما  أف حين تميط عنهما الخلاء والبول كما كانا يميطانه عنك صغيرا . 
( واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل ربي ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( واخفض لهما جناح الذل   ( أي : ألن جانبك لهما واخضع . قال عروة بن الزبير    : لن لهما حتى لا تمتنع عن شيء أحباه ( من الرحمة   ( من الشفقة ( وقل ربي ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا   ( أراد : إذا كانا مسلمين . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هذا منسوخ بقوله : " ما كان للنبي والذين آمنوا أن يستغفروا للمشركين   " ( التوبة - 13 ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  حدثنا سليمان بن حرب  حدثنا  حماد بن يزيد  عن عطاء بن السائب  عن أبي عبد الرحمن - يعني السلمي    - عن  أبي الدرداء  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الوالد أوسط أبواب الجنة فحافظ إن شئت أو ضيع   " .   [ ص: 87 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن علي الزراد  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن إدريس الجرجاني  أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن الحسين الماليني  أخبرنا  حسن بن سفيان  حدثنا يحيى بن حبيب بن عدي  حدثنا خالد بن الحارث  عن شعبة  عن يعلى بن عطاء  عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن عمرو  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " رضا الله في رضا الوالد وسخط الله في سخط الوالد   " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الصفار  حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن غالب بن تمتام الضبي  حدثنا عبد الله بن مسلمة  حدثنا عبد العزيز بن مسلم  عن  يزيد بن أبي زياد  عن مجاهد  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يدخل الجنة منان ولا عاق ولا مدمن خمر   " . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف بن محمد بن بامويه الأصفهاني  أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن زياد البصري  أخبرنا الحسن بن محمد بن الصباح  حدثنا ربعي بن علية  عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق  عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رغم أنف رجل ذكرت عنده فلم يصل علي ورغم أنف رجل أتى عليه شهر رمضان فلم يغفر له ورغم أنف رجل أدرك أبويه الكبر فلم يدخلاه الجنة   " . 
[ ص: 88 ]   ( ربكم أعلم بما في نفوسكم إن تكونوا صالحين فإنه كان للأوابين غفورا   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( ربكم أعلم بما في نفوسكم   ( من بر الوالدين وعقوقهما ( إن تكونوا صالحين   ( أبرارا مطيعين بعد تقصير كان منكم في القيام بما لزمكم من حق الوالدين وغير ذلك ( فإنه كان للأوابين   ( بعد المعصية ( غفورا ( 

 قال سعيد بن جبير  في هذه الآية : هو الرجل يكون منه البادرة إلى أبويه لا يريد بذلك إلا الخير فإنه لا يؤاخذ به . 

 قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : " الأواب " : الذي يذنب ثم يتوب ثم يذنب ثم يتوب . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : الرجاع إلى الخير . 

 وعن ابن عباس  قال : هو الرجاع إلى الله فيما يحزبه وينوبه . 

 وعن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : هم المسبحون ، دليله قوله : " يا جبال أوبي معه   " ( سبأ - 10 ) . 

 قال قتادة    : هم المصلون . 

 قال عوف العقيلي    : هم الذين يصلون صلاة الضحى . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن طاهر بن الحسين الروقي الطوسي  أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب  أخبرنا أبو النضر محمد بن محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا الحسن بن سفيان  حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  حدثنا  وكيع  عن  هشام صاحب الدستوائي  عن قتادة  عن القاسم بن عوف  عن  زيد بن أرقم  قال : خرج رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم على أهل قباء وهم يصلون صلاة الضحى فقال : " صلاة الأوابين إذا رمضت الفصال من الضحى   " . 

 وقال محمد بن المنكدر    : " الأواب " : الذي يصلي بين المغرب والعشاء . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : إن الملائكة لتحف بالذين يصلون بين المغرب والعشاء وهي صلاة الأوابين   . 
[ ص: 89 ]   ( وآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا   ( 26 ) إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين وكان الشيطان لربه كفورا   ( 27 ) ( وإما تعرضن عنهم ابتغاء رحمة من ربك ترجوها فقل لهم قولا ميسورا   ( 28 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وآت ذا القربى حقه   ( يعني صلة الرحم وأراد به : قرابة الإنسان وعليه الأكثرون . 

 عن علي بن الحسين    : أراد به قرابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ( والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا   ( أي : لا تنفق مالك في المعصية . 

وقال مجاهد    : لو أنفق الإنسان ماله كله في الحق ما كان تبذيرا ولو أنفق مدا في باطل كان تبذيرا   . 

وسئل ابن مسعود  عن التبذير فقال : إنفاق المال في غير حقه   . 

 قال شعبة    : كنت أمشي مع أبي إسحاق  في طريق الكوفة  فأتى على باب دار بني بجص وآجر فقال : هذا التبذير   . 

 وفي قول عبد الله    : إنفاق المال في غير حقه . ( إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين   ( أي : أولياؤهم والعرب تقول لكل ملازم سنة قوم هو أخوهم ( وكان الشيطان لربه كفورا   ( جحودا لنعمه . ( وإما تعرضن عنهم   ( نزلت في مهجع  وبلال  وصهيب  وسالم  وخباب  كانوا يسألون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الأحايين ما يحتاجون إليه ولا يجد فيعرض عنهم حياء منهم ويمسك عن القول فنزل ( وإما تعرضن عنهم   ( وإن تعرض عن هؤلاء الذين أمرتك أن تؤتيهم ( ابتغاء رحمة من ربك ترجوها   ( انتظار رزق من الله ترجوه أن يأتيك ( فقل لهم قولا ميسورا   ( لينا وهي العدة أي : عدهم وعدا جميلا وقيل : القول الميسور أن تقول : يرزقنا الله وإياك . 
[ ص: 90 ]   ( ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما محسورا   ( 29 ) إن ربك يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إنه كان بعباده خبيرا بصيرا   ( 30 ) ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق نحن نرزقهم وإياكم إن قتلهم كان خطئا كبيرا   ( 31 ) ) 

 ( ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك   ( قال جابر     : أتى صبي فقال : يا رسول الله إن أمي تستكسيك درعا ولم يكن لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا قميصه فقال للصبي : من ساعة إلى ساعة يظهر فعد وقتا  آخر فعاد إلى أمه فقالت : قل له إن أمي تستكسيك الدرع الذي عليك فدخل رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم داره فنزع قميصه فأعطاه إياه وقعد عريانا فأذن بلال  بالصلاة فانتظروه فلم يخرج فشغل قلوب أصحابه فدخل عليه بعضهم فرآه عريانا فأنزل الله تعالى : " ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك   " يعني : ولا تمسك يدك عن النفقة في الحق كالمغلولة يده لا يقدر على مدها . ( ولا تبسطها   ( بالعطاء ( كل البسط   ( فتعطي جميع ما عندك ( فتقعد ملوما    ( يلومك [ سائلوك ] بالإمساك إذا لم تعطهم و " الملوم " : الذي أتى بما  يلوم نفسه أو يلومه غيره ( محسورا ( منقطعا بك لا شيء عندك تنفقه يقال :  حسرته بالمسألة إذا ألحفت عليه ودابة حسيرة إذا كانت كالة رازحة . 

 قال قتادة    : " محسورا " نادما على ما فرط منك . ( إن ربك يبسط   ( يوسع ( الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر ( أي : يقتر ويضيق ( إنه كان بعباده خبيرا بصيرا ( قوله تعالى : ( ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق   ( فقر ( نحن نرزقهم وإياكم   ( وذلك أن أهل الجاهلية كانوا يئدون بناتهم خشية الفاقة فنهوا عنه وأخبروا أن رزقهم ورزق أولادهم على الله تعالى ( إن قتلهم كان خطئا كبيرا   ( قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر    " خطأ " بفتح الخاء والطاء مقصورا . وقرأ ابن كثير  بكسر الخاء ممدودا وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الخاء وجزم الطاء ومعنى الكل واحد أي : إثما كبيرا . 
[ ص: 91 ]   ( ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا   ( 32 ) ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا فلا يسرف في القتل إنه كان منصورا   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق   ) وحقها ما روينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " لا يحل دم امرئ مسلم إلا بإحدى ثلاث : رجل كفر بعد إيمانه أو زنى بعد إحصانه أو قتل نفسا بغير نفس فيقتل بها   " . 

 ( ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا   ( أي : قوة وولاية على القاتل بالقتل قاله مجاهد  وقال الضحاك    : سلطانه هو أنه يتخير فإن شاء استقاد منه وإن شاء أخذ الدية وإن شاء عفا . 

 ( فلا يسرف في القتل   ( قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " فلا تسرف " بالتاء يخاطب ولي القتيل وقرأ الآخرون بالياء على الغائب أي : لا يسرف الولي في القتل . 

 واختلفوا في هذا الإسراف الذي منع منه فقال ابن عباس  ،  وأكثر المفسرين : معناه لا يقتل غير القاتل وذلك أنهم كانوا في الجاهلية  إذا قتل منهم قتيل لا يرضون بقتل قاتله حتى يقتلوا أشرف منه . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير     : إذا كان القاتل واحدا فلا يقتل جماعة بدل واحد وكان أهل الجاهلية إذا  كان المقتول شريفا لا يرضون بقتل القاتل [ وحده ] حتى يقتلوا معه جماعة من  أقربائه   . 

 وقال قتادة    : معناه لا يمثل بالقاتل . 

 ( إنه كان منصورا   ( فالهاء راجعة إلى المقتول في قوله : ( ومن قتل مظلوما   ( يعني : إن المقتول منصور في الدنيا بإيجاب القود على قاتله وفي الآخرة بتكفير خطاياه وإيجاب النار لقاتله هذا قول مجاهد    . 

 وقال قتادة    : الهاء راجعة إلى ولي المقتول معناه : أنه منصور على القاتل باستيفاء القصاص منه أو الدية .   [ ص: 92 ] 

 وقيل في قوله : ( فلا يسرف في القتل    ( إنه أراد به القاتل المعتدي يقول : لا يتعدى بالقتل بغير الحق فإنه إن  فعل ذلك فولي المقتول منصور من قبلي عليه باستيفاء القصاص منه . 
( ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولا   ( 34 ) وأوفوا الكيل إذا كلتم وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا   ( 35 ) ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا   ( 36 ) ) 

 ( ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده وأوفوا بالعهد   ( بالإتيان بما أمر الله به والانتهاء عما نهى الله عنه . وقيل : أراد بالعهد ما يلتزمه الإنسان على نفسه . 

 ( إن العهد كان مسئولا   ( قال  السدي    : كان مطلوبا وقيل : العهد يسأل عن صاحب العهد فيقال : فيما نقضت كالمؤودة تسأل فيم قتلت؟ ( وأوفوا الكيل إذا كلتم وزنوا بالقسطاس   ( قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    " بالقسطاس " بكسر القاف والباقون بضمه وهما لغتان وهو الميزان صغر أو كبر أي : بميزان العدل وقال الحسن    : هو القبان قال مجاهد    : هو رومي وقال غيره : هو عربي مأخوذ من القسط وهو العدل أي : زنوا بالعدل ( المستقيم ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا   ( أي : عاقبة . ( ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم   ( قال قتادة    : لا تقل : رأيت ولم تره وسمعت ولم تسمعه وعلمت ولم تعلمه . 

 وقال مجاهد    : لا ترم أحدا بما ليس لك به علم . 

 قال القتيبي    : لا  تتبعه بالحدس والظن . وهو في اللغة اتباع الأثر يقال : قفوت فلانا أقفوه  وقفيته وأقفيته إذا اتبعت أثره وبه سميت القافية لتتبعهم الآثار . 

 قال القتيبي    : هو مأخوذ من القفا كأنه يقفو الأمور أي : يكون في إقفائها يتبعها ويتعرفها . 

 وحقيقة المعنى : لا تتكلم [ أيها الإنسان ] بالحدس والظن . 

 ( إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا   ( قيل : معناه يسأل المرء عن سمعه وبصره وفؤاده .   [ ص: 93 ] 

 وقيل : يسأل السمع والبصر والفؤاد عما فعله المرء . 

 وقوله : ( كل أولئك   ( أي : كل هذه الجوارح والأعضاء وعلى القول الأول يرجع " أولئك " [ إلى ] أربابها . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو طاهر أحمد بن محمد بن الحسين  أخبرنا أبو علي حامد بن محمد الرفاء  حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد العزيز  أخبرنا  الفضل بن دكين  حدثنا سعد بن أوس العبسي  حدثني بلال بن يحيى العبسي  أن شتير بن شكل  أخبره عن أبيه شكل بن حميد  قال : أتيت  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت : يا نبي الله علمني تعويذا أتعوذ به فأخذ  بيدي ثم قال : " قل : اللهم إني أعوذ بك من شر سمعي وشر بصري وشر لساني وشر  قلبي وشر منيي " قال : فحفظتها قال سعد  المني ماؤه . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (263)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
الاية37 إلى الاية 57


*( ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا   ( أي بطرا وكبرا وخيلاء وهو تفسير المشي فلذلك أخرجه على المصدر ، ( إنك لن تخرق الأرض   ( أي لن تقطعها بكبرك حتى تبلغ آخرها ( ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا    ( أي لا تقدر أن تطاول الجبال وتساويها بكبرك . معناه : أن الإنسان لا  ينال بكبره وبطره شيئا كمن يريد خرق الأرض ومطاولة الجبال لا يحصل على شيء .  

 وقيل : ذكر ذلك لأن من مشى مختالا يمشي مرة على عقبيه ومرة على صدور قدميه  فقيل له : إنك لن تنقب الأرض إن مشيت على عقبيك ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا إن  مشيت على صدور قدميك . 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  حدثنا سفيان بن وكيع  حدثنا أبي عن المسعودي  عن عثمان بن مسلم بن هرمز  عن  نافع بن جبير بن مطعم  عن علي  قال : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " إذا مشى يتكفأ تكفؤا كأنما ينحط من صبب   " .   [ ص: 94 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد الجرجاني  أخبرنا أبو القاسم الخزاعي  أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد  حدثنا ابن لهيعة  عن أبي يونس  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : " ما  رأيت شيئا أحسن من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كأن الشمس تجري في وجهه  وما رأيت أحدا أسرع في مشيه من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كأنما الأرض  تطوى له إنا لنجهد أنفسنا وإنه لغير مكترث   " . 
( كل ذلك كان سيئه عند ربك مكروها   ( 38 ) ( ذلك مما أوحى إليك ربك من الحكمة ولا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتلقى في جهنم ملوما مدحورا   ( 39 ) ) 

 ( كل ذلك كان سيئه عند ربك مكروها   ( قرأ ابن عامر  وأهل الكوفة    : برفع الهمزة وضم الهاء على الإضافة ومعناه : كل الذي ذكرنا من قوله : ( وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه   ( كان سيئه   ) أي : سيئ ما عددنا عليك عند ربك مكروها; لأنه قد عد أمورا حسنة كقوله : ( وآت ذا القربى حقه   ( واخفض لهما جناح الذل   ( وغير ذلك . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : " سيئة " منصوبة منونة يعني : كل الذي ذكرنا من قوله : (  ولا تقتلوا أولادكم ( إلى هذا الموضع سيئة لا حسنة فيه إذ الكل يرجع إلى  المنهي عنه دون غيره ولم يقل مكروهة لأن فيه تقديما وتأخيرا وتقديره : كل  ذلك كان مكروها سيئة . [ وقوله ( مكروها ( على التكرير لا على الصفة مجازه :  كل ذلك كان سيئة وكان مكروها ] أو رجع إلى المعنى دون اللفظ لأن السيئة  الذنب وهو مذكر . ( ذلك ( الذي ذكرنا ( مما أوحى إليك ربك من الحكمة   ( وكل ما أمر الله به أو نهى عنه فهو حكمة . 

 (   ( ولا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر   ) خاطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في هذه الآيات والمراد منه الأمة ( فتلقى في جهنم ملوما مدحورا   ( مطرودا مبعدا من كل خير . 
[ ص: 95 ]   ( أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما   ( 40 ) ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن ليذكروا وما يزيدهم إلا نفورا   ( 41 ) قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذا لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا   ( 42 ) سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا   ( 43 ) تسبح له السماوات السبع والأرض ومن فيهن وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم إنه كان حليما غفورا   ( 44 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أفأصفاكم ربكم   ( أي : اختاركم فجعل لكم الصفوة ولنفسه ما ليس بصفوة يعني : اختاركم ( بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا   ( لأنهم كانوا يقولون الملائكة بنات الله ( إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما   ( يخاطب مشركي مكة    . قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن    ( يعني : [ ما ذكر من ] العبر والحكم والأمثال والأحكام والحجج والإعلام  والتشديد للتكثير والتكرير ( ليذكروا ( أي : ليتذكروا ويتعظوا وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بإسكان الذال وضم الكاف وكذلك في الفرقان . ( وما يزيدهم   ( تصريفنا وتذكيرنا ( إلا نفورا ( ذهابا وتباعدا عن الحق . ( قل ( يا محمد  لهؤلاء المشركين ( لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون   ( قرأ حفص  وابن كثير    " يقولون " بالياء وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ( إذا لابتغوا   ( لطلبوا يعني الآلهة ( إلى ذي العرش سبيلا   ( بالمبالغة والقهر ليزيلوا ملكه كفعل ملوك الدنيا بعضهم ببعض . 

 وقيل : معناه لطلبوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا بالتقرب إليه . 

 قال قتادة    : لعرفوا الله وفضله وابتغوا ما يقربهم إليه . 

 والأول أصح . ثم نزه نفسه فقال عز من قائل : ( سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون   ( قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " تقولون " بالتاء والآخرون بالياء ( علوا كبيرا ( تسبح له السماوات السبع والأرض ومن فيهن   ( قرأ أبو عمرو  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  ويعقوب    : " تسبح " بالتاء وقرأ الآخرون بالياء للحائل بين الفعل والتأنيث .   [ ص: 96 ] 

 ( وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده   ( روي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : وإن من شيء حي إلا يسبح بحمده   . 

 وقال قتادة    : يعني الحيوانات والناميات . 

وقال عكرمة    : الشجرة تسبح والأسطوانة لا تسبح   . 

وعن المقدام بن معد يكرب  قال  : إن التراب يسبح ما لم يبتل فإذا ابتل ترك التسبيح وإن الخرزة تسبح ما لم  ترفع من موضعها فإذا رفعت تركت التسبيح وإن الورقة لتسبح ما دامت على  الشجرة فإذا سقطت تركت التسبيح وإن الثوب ليسبح ما دام جديدا فإذا وسخ ترك  التسبيح وإن الماء يسبح ما دام جاريا فإذا ركد ترك التسبيح وإن الوحش  والطير تسبح إذا صاحت فإذا سكنت تركت التسبيح   . 

وقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : وإن من شيء جماد إلا يسبح بحمده حتى صرير الباب ونقيض السقف   . 

وقال مجاهد    : كل الأشياء تسبح لله حيا كان أو ميتا أو جمادا ، وتسبيحها سبحان الله وبحمده   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  أخبرنا أبو أحمد الزبير  أخبرنا إسرائيل  عن منصور  عن إبراهيم  عن علقمة  عن عبد الله  قال : كنا نعد الآيات بركة وأنتم تعدونها تخويفا كنا  مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في سفر فقل الماء فقال : " اطلبوا فضلة  من ماء فجاءوا بإناء فيه ماء قليل فأدخل يده في الإناء ثم قال : حي على  الطهور المبارك والبركة من الله فلقد رأيت الماء ينبع من بين أصابع رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولقد كنا نسمع تسبيح الطعام وهو يؤكل   " . 

 وقال بعض أهل المعاني : تسبح السموات والأرض والجمادات وسائر الحيوانات  سوى العقلاء ما دلت بلطيف تركيبها وعجيب هيئتها على خالقها فيصير ذلك  بمنزلة التسبيح منها . 

 والأول هو المنقول عن السلف . 

 واعلم أن لله تعالى علما في الجمادات لا يقف عليه غيره فينبغي أن يوكل علمه إليه . 

 ( ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم   ( أي لا تعلمون تسبيح ما عدا من يسبح بلغاتكم وألسنتكم ( إنه كان حليما غفورا ( 
[ ص: 97 ]   ( وإذا قرأت القرآن جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة حجابا مستورا   ( 45 ) وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإذا ذكرت ربك في القرآن وحده ولوا على أدبارهم نفورا   ( 46 ) نحن أعلم بما يستمعون به إذ يستمعون إليك وإذ هم نجوى إذ يقول الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا  ( 47 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا قرأت القرآن جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة حجابا مستورا   ( يحجب قلوبهم عن فهمه والانتفاع به . 

 قال قتادة    : هو الأكنة والمستور بمعنى الساتر كقوله : " إنه كان وعده مأتيا   " ( مريم - 61 ) مفعول بمعنى فاعل . 

 وقيل مستور عن أعين الناس فلا يرونه . 

 وفسره بعضهم بالحجاب عن الأعين الظاهرة ، كما روي عن سعيد بن جبير  أنه لما نزلت : " تبت يدا أبي لهب   " جاءت امرأة أبي لهب  ومعها حجر والنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مع أبي بكر  فلم تره فقالت لأبي بكر    : أين صاحبك لقد بلغني أنه هجاني؟ فقال : والله ما ينطق بالشعر ولا يقوله فرجعت وهي تقول قد كنت جئت بهذا الحجر لأرضخ رأسه فقال أبو بكر    : ما رأتك يا رسول الله؟ قال : لا لم يزل ملك بيني وبينها يسترني   . ( ( وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة   ) أغطية ( أن يفقهوه ( كراهية أن يفقهوه . وقيل : لئلا يفقهوه ، ( وفي آذانهم وقرا ( ثقلا لئلا يسمعوه ( وإذا ذكرت ربك في القرآن وحده   ( يعني إذا قلت : لا إله إلا الله في القرآن وأنت تتلوه ( ولوا على أدبارهم نفورا   ( جمع " نافر " مثل : قاعد وقعود وجالس وجلوس أي نافرين . ( نحن أعلم بما يستمعون به   ( قيل : " به " صلة أي : يطلبون سماعه ، ( إذ يستمعون إليك   ( وأنت تقرأ القرآن ( وإذ هم نجوى   ( يتناجون في أمرك وقيل : ذوو نجوى فبعضهم يقول : هذا مجنون وبعضهم يقول كاهن وبعضهم يقول : ساحر وبعضهم يقول : شاعر ( إذ يقول الظالمون   ( يعني : الوليد بن المغيرة  وأصحابه ، ( إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا ( مطبوبا [ وقال مجاهد    ]   [ ص: 98 ] مخدوعا . وقيل : مصروفا عن الحق . يقال : ما سحرك عن كذا أي ما صرفك؟ 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : أي رجلا له سحر ، والسحر : الرئة أي إنه بشر مثلكم معلل بالطعام والشراب يأكل ويشرب قال الشاعر : 
أرانا موضعين لحتم غيب ونسحر بالطعام وبالشراب أي نغذى ونعلل . 
( انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلا   ( 48 ) وقالوا أئذا كنا عظاما ورفاتا أئنا لمبعوثون خلقا جديدا   ( 49 ) ( قل كونوا حجارة أو حديدا   ( 50 ) أو خلقا مما يكبر في صدوركم فسيقولون من يعيدنا قل الذي فطركم أول مرة فسينغضون إليك رءوسهم ويقولون متى هو قل عسى أن يكون قريبا   ( 51 ) ) 

 ( انظر ( يا محمد    (  كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال ( الأشباه ، قالوا : شاعر وساحر وكاهن ومجنون ( فضلوا  ( فحاروا وحادوا ( فلا يستطيعون سبيلا ( أي : وصولا إلى طريق الحق . ( وقالوا أئذا كنا عظاما   ( بعد الموت ، ( ورفاتا ( قال مجاهد    : ترابا وقيل : حطاما . و " الرفات " : كل ما تكسر وبلى من كل شيء كالفتات والحطام . ( أئنا لمبعوثون خلقا جديدا   ) ( قل ) لهم يا محمد    : ( كونوا حجارة أو حديدا   ( في الشدة والقوة وليس هذا بأمر إلزام بل هو أمر تعجيز أي : استشعروا في قلوبكم أنكم حجارة أو حديد في القوة . ( أو خلقا مما يكبر في صدوركم   ( قيل : السماء والأرض [ والجبال ] . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة  وأكثر المفسرين : إنه الموت فإنه ليس في نفس ابن آدم شيء أكبر من الموت أي : لو كنتم الموت بعينه لأميتنكم ولأبعثنكم . 

 ( فسيقولون من يعيدنا   ( من يبعثنا بعد الموت؟ ( قل الذي فطركم   ( خلقكم ( أول مرة ( ومن قدر على الإنشاء قدر على الإعادة ( فسينغضون إليك رءوسهم   ( أي : يحركونها   [ ص: 99 ] إذا قلت لهم ذلك مستهزئين بها ( ويقولون متى هو   ( أي : البعث والقيامة ( قل عسى أن يكون قريبا   ( أي : هو قريب لأن عسى من الله واجب ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " وما يدريك لعل الساعة تكون قريبا   " ( الأحزاب - 63 ) . 
( يوم يدعوكم فتستجيبون بحمده وتظنون إن لبثتم إلا قليلا   ( 52 ) وقل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن إن الشيطان ينزغ بينهم إن الشيطان كان للإنسان عدوا مبينا   ( 53 ) ربكم أعلم بكم إن يشأ يرحمكم أو إن يشأ يعذبكم وما أرسلناك عليهم وكيلا   ( 54 ) ) 

 ( يوم يدعوكم   ( من قبوركم إلى موقف القيامة ( فتستجيبون بحمده   ( قال ابن عباس    : بأمره وقال قتادة    : بطاعته وقيل : مقرين بأنه خالقهم وباعثهم ويحمدونه حين لا ينفعهم الحمد وقيل : هذا خطاب مع المؤمنين فإنهم يبعثون حامدين . ( وتظنون إن لبثتم    ( في الدنيا وفي القبور ( إلا قليلا ( لأن الإنسان لو مكث ألوفا من  السنين في الدنيا وفي القبر عد ذلك قليلا في مدة القيامة والخلود قال قتادة    : يستحقرون مدة الدنيا في جنب القيامة . قوله تعالى : ( وقل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن   ( قال الكلبي    : كان المشركون يؤذون المسلمين فشكوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وقل لعبادي   ( المؤمنين ( يقولوا ( للكافرين ( التي هي أحسن   ( ولا يكافئوهم بسفههم . قال الحسن    : يقول له : يهديك الله وكان هذا قبل الإذن في الجهاد والقتال . 

 وقيل : نزلت في  عمر بن الخطاب  شتمه بعض الكفار فأمره الله بالعفو . 

 وقيل : أمر الله المؤمنين بأن يقولوا ويفعلوا التي هي أحسن أي : الخلة التي هي أحسن . 

 وقيل : " الأحسن " كلمة الإخلاص لا إله إلا الله . 

 ( إن الشيطان ينزغ بينهم   ( أي : يفسد ويلقي العداوة بينهم ( إن الشيطان كان للإنسان عدوا مبينا   ( ظاهر العداوة . ( ربكم أعلم بكم إن يشأ يرحمكم   ( يوفقكم فتؤمنوا ( أو إن يشأ يعذبكم   ( يميتكم على الشرك فتعذبوا قاله  ابن جريج    .   [ ص: 100 ] 

 وقال الكلبي    : إن يشأ يرحمكم فينجيكم من أهل مكة  ، وإن يشأ يعذبكم فيسلطهم عليكم . ( وما أرسلناك عليهم وكيلا   ( حفيظا وكفيلا قيل : نسختها آية القتال . 
( وربك أعلم بمن في السماوات والأرض ولقد فضلنا بعض النبيين على بعض وآتينا داود زبورا   ( 55 ) قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دونه فلا يملكون كشف الضر عنكم ولا تحويلا   ( 56 ) أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة أيهم أقرب ويرجون رحمته ويخافون عذابه إن عذاب ربك كان محذورا   ( 57 ) ) 

 ( وربك أعلم بمن في السماوات والأرض   ( أي : ربك العالم بمن في السموات والأرض فجعلهم مختلفين في صورهم وأخلاقهم وأحوالهم ومللهم . 

 ( ولقد فضلنا بعض النبيين على بعض   ( قيل جعل أهل السموات والأرض مختلفين كما فضل بعض النبيين على بعض . 

 قال قتادة  في هذه الآية : اتخذ الله إبراهيم  خليلا وكلم موسى  تكليما وقال لعيسى    : كن فيكون وآتى سليمان  ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعده وآتى داود  زبورا كما قال : ( وآتينا داود زبورا ( والزبور : كتاب علمه الله داود  يشتمل على مائة وخمسين سورة كلها دعاء وتمجيد وثناء على الله عز وجل وليس فيها حرام ولا حلال ولا فرائض ولا حدود . 

 معناه : إنكم لم تنكروا تفضيل النبيين فكيف تنكرون فضل النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وإعطاءه القرآن؟ وهذا خطاب مع من يقر بتفضيل الأنبياء عليهم  السلام من أهل الكتاب  وغيرهم . قوله عز وجل : ( قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دونه    ( وذلك أن المشركين أصابهم قحط شديد حتى أكلوا الكلاب والجيف فاستغاثوا  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليدعو لهم قال الله تعالى : ( قل ( للمشركين ( ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دونه   ( أنها آلهة ( فلا يملكون كشف الضر   ( القحط والجوع ( عنكم ولا تحويلا   ( إلى غيركم أو تحويل الحال من العسر إلى اليسر . ( أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة   ( يعني الذين يدعونهم المشركون آلهة يعبدونهم .   [ ص: 101 ] 

 قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : وهم عيسى  وأمه وعزير  والملائكة  والشمس والقمر والنجوم " يبتغون " أي يطلبون إلى ربهم " الوسيلة " أي  القربة . وقيل : الوسيلة الدرجة العليا أي : يتضرعون إلى الله في طلب  الدرجة العليا . 

 وقيل : الوسيلة كل ما يتقرب به إلى الله تعالى . 

 وقوله : ( أيهم أقرب ( معناه : ينظرون أيهم أقرب إلى الله فيتوسلون به وقال الزجاج    : أيهم أقرب يبتغي الوسيلة إلى الله تعالى ويتقرب إليه بالعمل الصالح ( ويرجون رحمته   ( جنته ( ويخافون عذابه إن عذاب ربك كان محذورا   ( أي يطلب منه الحذر . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود     : نزلت الآية في نفر من العرب كانوا يعبدون نفرا من الجن فأسلم الجنيون  ولم يعلم الإنس الذين كانوا يعبدونهم بإسلامهم فتمسكوا بعبادتهم فعيرهم  الله وأنزل هذه الآية . 

 وقرأ ابن مسعود    " أولئك الذين تدعون " بالتاء .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (264)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
الاية58 إلى الاية 71

**( وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة أو معذبوها عذابا شديدا كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا   ( 58 ) ) 

 ( وإن من قرية   ( وما من قرية ( إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة   ( أي : مخربوها ومهلكوا أهلها ( أو معذبوها عذابا شديدا   ( بأنواع العذاب إذا كفروا وعصوا وقال مقاتل  وغيره : مهلكوها في حق المؤمنين بالإماتة ومعذبوها في حق الكفار بأنواع العذاب . 

قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : إذا ظهر الزنا والربا في قرية أذن الله في هلاكها   . 

 ( كان ذلك في الكتاب ( في اللوح المحفوظ ( مسطورا ( مكتوبا . 

 قال عبادة بن الصامت    : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " إن أول ما خلق الله القلم فقال اكتب فقال ما أكتب؟ قال القدر وما كان وما هو كائن إلى الأبد   " .   [ ص: 102 ] 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون   ( قال ابن عباس    : سأل أهل مكة    [ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ] أن يجعل لهم الصفا  ذهبا  وأن ينحي الجبال عنهم فيزرعوا فأوحى الله تعالى إلى رسوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم : إن شئت أن أستأني بهم فعلت وإن شئت أن أوتيهم ما سألوا فعلت فإن لم  يؤمنوا أهلكتهم كما أهلكت من كان قبلهم [ من الأمم ] فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم : " لا بل تستأني بهم " فأنزل الله عز وجل 
( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة فظلموا بها وما نرسل بالآيات إلا تخويفا   ( 59 ) وإذ  قلنا لك إن ربك أحاط بالناس وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس  والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن ونخوفهم فما يزيدهم إلا طغيانا كبيرا   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات   ( التي سألها كفار قريش    ( إلا أن كذب بها الأولون    ( فأهلكناهم فإن لم يؤمن قومك بعد إرسال الآيات أهلكتهم لأن من سنتنا في  الأمم إذا سألوا الآيات ثم لم يؤمنوا بعد إتيانها أن نهلكهم ولا نمهلهم وقد  حكمنا بإهلاك هذه الأمة بالعذاب فقال جل ذكره : " بل الساعة موعدهم والساعة أدهى وأمر   " ( القمر - 46 ) ثم قال : 

 ( وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة   ( مضيئة بينة ( فظلموا بها ( أي : جحدوا بها أنها من عند الله كما قال : " بما كانوا بآياتنا يظلمون   " ( الأعراف - 9 ) أي : يجحدون وقيل : ظلموا أنفسهم بتكذيبها يريد فعاجلناهم بالعقوبة . 

 ( وما نرسل بالآيات   ( أي : العبر والدلالات ( إلا تخويفا   ( للعباد ليؤمنوا 

قال قتادة  إن الله تعالى يخوف الناس بما شاء من آياته لعلهم يرجعون   . قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قلنا لك إن ربك أحاط بالناس   ( أي : هم في قبضته لا يقدرون على الخروج عن مشيئته فهو حافظك ومانعك منهم فلا تهبهم وامض إلى ما أمرك به من تبليغ الرسالة   [ ص: 103 ] كما قال : " والله يعصمك من الناس   " ( المائدة - 67 ) 

 ( وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس   ( فالأكثرون على أن المراد منه ما رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم [ ليلة المعراج من العجائب والآيات . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هي رؤيا عين أريها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ] وهو قول سعيد بن جبير  والحسن  ومسروق  وقتادة  ومجاهد  وعكرمة   وابن جريج  والأكثرين  والعرب تقول : رأيت بعيني رؤية ورؤيا فلما ذكرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم للناس أنكر بعضهم ذلك وكذبوا فكان فتنة للناس . 

 وقال قوم : [ أسري بروحه دون بدنه . 

 وقال بعضهم : كان له معراجان : معراج رؤية بالعين ومعراج رؤيا بالقلب . 

 وقال قوم ] . أراد بهذه الرؤيا ما رأى صلى الله عليه وسلم عام الحديبية  أنه دخل مكة  هو وأصحابه فعجل السير إلى مكة  قبل الأجل فصده المشركون فرجع إلى المدينة  وكان رجوعه في ذلك العام بعدما أخبر أنه يدخلها فتنة لبعضهم حتى دخلها في العام المقبل فأنزل الله تعالى : " لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق   " ( الفتح - 27 ) . 

 ( والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن    ( يعني شجرة الزقوم ، مجازه : والشجرة الملعونة المذكورة في القرآن  والعرب تقول لكل طعام كريه : طعام ملعون . وقيل : [ معناه الملعون ] آكلها  ونصب الشجرة عطفا على الرؤيا أي : وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك والشجرة  الملعونة إلا فتنة للناس فكانت الفتنة في الرؤيا ما ذكرنا . 

 والفتنة في الشجرة الملعونة من وجهين ، أحدهما : أن أبا جهل  قال : إن ابن أبي كبشة  يوعدكم بنار تحرق الحجارة ثم يزعم أنه ينبت فيها شجرة وتعلمون أن النار تحرق الشجرة . 

 والثاني أن عبد الله بن الزبعرى  قال : إن محمدا  يخوفنا بالزقوم ولا نعرف الزقوم إلا الزبد والتمر وقال أبو جهل    : يا جارية تعالي فزقمينا فأتت بالتمر والزبد فقال : يا قوم [ تزقموا ] فإن هذا ما يخوفكم به محمد  فوصفها الله تعالى في الصافات .   [ ص: 104 ] 

 وقيل : الشجرة الملعونة هي : التي تلتوي على الشجر فتجففه يعني الكشوث . 

 ( ونخوفهم فما يزيدهم   ( التخويف ( إلا طغيانا كبيرا   ( أي : تمردا وعتوا عظيما . 
( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس قال أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا   ( 61 ) قال أرأيتك هذا الذي كرمت علي لئن أخرتن إلى يوم القيامة لأحتنكن ذريته إلا قليلا   ( 62 ) قال اذهب فمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا   ( 63 ) واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك وأجلب عليهم بخيلك ورجلك وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد وعدهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   ( 64 ) ) 

 ( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس قال أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا   ( أي : خلقته من طين أنا جئت به وذلك ما روي عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : أن الله تعالى بعث إبليس حتى أخذ كفا من تراب الأرض من عذبها وملحها فخلق منه آدم  فمن  خلقه من العذب فهو سعيد وإن كان ابن كافرين ومن خلقه من الملح فهو شقي وإن  كان ابن نبيين   . ( قال ( يعني إبليس ( أرأيتك ( أي : أخبرني والكاف  لتأكيد المخاطبة ( هذا الذي كرمت علي   ( أي : فضلته علي ( لئن أخرتن ( أمهلتني ( إلى يوم القيامة لأحتنكن ذريته    ( أي : لأستأصلنهم بالإضلال يقال : احتنك الجراد الزرع إذا أكله كله وقيل  هو من قول العرب حنك الدابة يحنكها : إذا شد في حنكها الأسفل حبلا يقودها  أي : لأقودنهم كيف شئت وقيل لأستولين عليهم بالإغواء ( إلا قليلا ( يعني  المعصومين الذين استثناهم الله عز وجل في قوله : " إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان   " ( الحجر - 42 ) . ( قال ( الله : ( اذهب فمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم   ( أي : جزاؤك وجزاء أتباعك ( جزاء موفورا   ( وافرا مكملا يقال : وفرته أوفره وفرا . وقوله : ( واستفزز ( واستخفف واستجهد ( من استطعت منهم   ( أي : من ذرية آدم   [ ص: 105 ]   ( بصوتك ( قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : بدعائك إلى معصية الله . وكل داع إلى معصية الله [ فهو من جند إبليس . 

 قال الأزهري    : معناه ادعهم دعاء تستفزهم به إلى جانبك أي : تستخفهم ] . 

 وقال مجاهد    : بالغناء والمزامير . 

 ( وأجلب عليهم بخيلك ورجلك   ( قيل : اجمع عليهم مكايدك وخيلك ، ويقال : " أجلبوا " و " جلبوا " إذا صاحوا يقول : صح بخيلك ورجلك وحثهم عليه بالإغواء . 

 قال مقاتل    : استعن عليهم بركبان جندك ومشاتهم والخيل : الركبان والرجل : المشاة . 

 قال أهل التفسير : كل راكب وماش في معاصي الله فهو من جند إبليس . 

 وقال مجاهد  وقتادة     : إن له خيلا ورجلا من الجن والإنس ، وهو كل من يقاتل في المعصية والرجل  والرجالة والراجلة واحد يقال : راجل ورجل مثل : تاجر وتجر وراكب وركب وقرأ حفص  ورجلك بكسر الجيم وهما لغتان . 

 ( ( وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد   ) فالمشاركة في الأموال : كل ما أصيب من حرام أو أنفق في حرام هذا قول مجاهد  والحسن   وسعيد بن جبير    . 

 وقال عطاء    : هو الربا وقال قتادة  هو ما كان المشركون يحرمونه من الأنعام كالبحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام . 

 وقال الضحاك    : هو ما كانوا يذبحونه لآلهتهم . 

 وأما الشركة في الأولاد : روي عن ابن عباس    : أنها الموءودة . 

 وقال مجاهد  والضحاك    : هم أولاد الزنا . 

 وقال الحسن  ، وقتادة    : هو أنهم هودوا أولادهم ونصروهم ومجسوهم . 

 وعن ابن عباس  رواية أخرى : هو تسميتهم الأولاد عبد الحارث  وعبد شمس  وعبد العزى  وعبد الدار  ونحوها   [ ص: 106 ] 

 وروي عن  جعفر بن محمد  أن الشيطان يقعد على ذكر الرجل فإذا لم يقل : " بسم الله " أصاب معه امرأته وأنزل في فرجها كما ينزل الرجل   . 

 وروي في بعض الأخبار : إن فيكم مغربين قيل : وما المغربون؟ قال : الذين يشارك فيهم الجن . 

 وروي أن رجلا قال  لابن عباس    : إن امرأتي استيقظت وفي فرجها شعلة من نار؟ قال : ذلك من وطء الجن   . 

 وفي الآثار : أن إبليس لما أخرج إلى الأرض قال : يا رب أخرجتني من الجنة لأجل آدم  فسلطني عليه وعلى ذريته قال : أنت مسلط فقال : لا أستطيعه إلا بك فزدني قال : واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك الآية فقال آدم     : يا رب سلطت إبليس علي وعلى ذريتي وإني لا أستطيعه إلا بك قال : لا يولد  لك ولد إلا وكلت به من يحفظونه قال : زدني قال : الحسنة بعشر أمثالها  والسيئة بمثلها قال : زدني قال : التوبة معروضة ما دام الروح في الجسد فقال  : زدني قال : " يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم   " الآية ( الزمر - 53 ) . 

 وفي الخبر : أن إبليس قال : يا رب بعثت أنبياء وأنزلت كتبا فما قراءتي؟  قال : الشعر قال : فما كتابي؟ قال : الوشم قال : ومن رسلي؟ قال : الكهنة  قال : وأين مسكني؟ قال الحمامات قال : وأين مجلسي؟ قال : الأسواق قال : أي  شيء مطعمي؟ قال : ما لم يذكر عليه اسمي قال : ما شرابه؟ قال : كل مسكر قال :  وما حبالي؟ قال النساء قال : وما أذاني؟ قال : المزامير . 

 قوله عز وجل ( وعدهم ( أي : منهم الجميل في طاعتك . وقيل : قل لهم : لا جنة ولا نار ولا بعث . 

 ( وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا   ( والغرور تزيين الباطل بما يظن أنه حق . 

 فإن قيل : كيف ذكر الله هذه الأشياء وهو يقول : " إن الله لا يأمر بالفحشاء   " ( الأعراف - 28 ) ؟ 

 قيل : هذا على طريق التهديد كقوله تعالى : " اعملوا ما شئتم   " ( فصلت - 40 ) وكقول القائل : افعل ما شئت فسترى . 

[ ص: 107 ]   ( إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلا   ( 65 ) ربكم الذي يزجي لكم الفلك في البحر لتبتغوا من فضله إنه كان بكم رحيما   ( 66 ) ( وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا   ( 67 ) أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البر أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا   ( 68 ) أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم فيه تارة أخرى فيرسل عليكم قاصفا من الريح فيغرقكم بما كفرتم ثم لا تجدوا لكم علينا به تبيعا   ( 69 ) ) 

قوله ( إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلا   ( أي حافظا من يوكل الأمر إليه . قوله عز وجل ( ربكم الذي يزجي لكم الفلك   ( أي : يسوق ويجري لكم الفلك ( في البحر لتبتغوا من فضله   ( لتطلبوا من رزقه ( إنه كان بكم رحيما   ( وإذا مسكم الضر   ( الشدة وخوف الغرق ( في البحر ضل   ( أي : بطل وسقط ( من تدعون   ( من الآلهة ( إلا إياه ( إلا الله فلم تجدوا مغيثا غيره وسواه ( فلما نجاكم ( أجاب دعاءكم وأنجاكم من هول البحر وأخرجكم ( إلى البر أعرضتم   ( عن الإيمان والإخلاص والطاعة كفرا منكم لنعمه ( وكان الإنسان كفورا   ) ( أفأمنتم ) بعد ذلك ( أن يخسف بكم ) يغور بكم ( جانب البر   ) ناحية البر وهي الأرض ( أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا   ( أي : يمطر عليكم حجارة من السماء كما أمطر على قوم لوط  وقال أبو عبيدة  والقتيبي    : الحاصب : الريح التي ترمي بالحصباء وهي الحصا الصغار ( ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا   ( قال قتادة    : مانعا . ( أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم فيه   ( يعني في البحر ( تارة ( مرة ( أخرى فيرسل عليكم قاصفا من الريح   ( قال ابن عباس    : أي : عاصفا وهي الريح الشديدة . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : هي الريح التي تقصف كل شيء أي تدقه وتحطمه . 

 وقال القتيبي    : هي التي تقصف الشجر أي تكسره .   [ ص: 108 ] 

 ( فيغرقكم بما كفرتم ثم لا تجدوا لكم علينا به تبيعا   ( ناصرا ولا ثائرا و " تبيع " بمعنى تابع أي تابعا مطالبا بالثأر . وقيل : من يتبعنا بالإنكار . 

 قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    " أن نخسف ونرسل ونعيدكم فنرسل فنغرقكم " بالنون فيهن لقوله " علينا " وقرأ الآخرون بالياء لقوله " " إلا إياه " وقرأ أبو جعفر  ويعقوب    : " فتغرقكم " بالتاء يعني الريح . 

( ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا   ( 70 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( ولقد كرمنا بني آدم   ( روي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : هو أنهم يأكلون بالأيدي وغير الآدمي يأكل بفيه من الأرض وروي عنه أنه قال : بالعقل . 

 وقال الضحاك    : بالنطق وقال عطاء     : بتعديل القامة وامتدادها والدواب منكبة على وجوهها وقيل : بحسن الصورة  وقيل : الرجال باللحى والنساء بالذوائب وقيل : بأن سخر لهم سائر الأشياء  وقيل : بأن منهم خير أمة أخرجت للناس . 

 ( وحملناهم في البر والبحر   ( أي : حملناهم في البر على الدواب وفي البحر على السفن . 

 ( ورزقناهم من الطيبات ( يعني : لذيذ المطاعم والمشارب قال مقاتل    : السمن والزبد والتمر والحلوى وجعل رزق غيرهم ما لا يخفى . 

 ( وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا   ( وظاهر الآية أنه فضلهم على كثير ممن خلقهم لا على الكل . 

 وقال قوم : فضلوا على جميع الخلق إلا على الملائكة . 

 وقال الكلبي    : فضلوا على الخلائق كلهم إلا على طائفة من الملائكة : جبريل  وميكائيل  وإسرافيل  وملك الموت وأشباههم . 

 وفي تفضيل الملائكة على البشر اختلاف فقال قوم : فضلوا على جميع الخلق وعلى الملائكة كلهم وقد يوضع الأكثر موضع الكل كما قال تعالى : " هل أنبئكم على من تنزل الشياطين   " إلى قوله تعالى : " وأكثرهم كاذبون   " ( الشعراء - 221 - 222 ) أي : كلهم .   [ ص: 109 ] 

 وفي الحديث عن جابر  يرفعه قال : " لما خلق الله آدم  وذريته  قالت الملائكة : يا رب خلقتهم يأكلون ويشربون وينكحون فاجعل لهم الدنيا  ولنا الآخرة فقال تعالى : لا أجعل من خلقته بيدي ونفخت فيه من روحي كمن قلت  له : كن فكان   " . 

 والأولى أن يقال : عوام المؤمنين أفضل من عوام الملائكة وخواص المؤمنين أفضل من خواص الملائكة قال الله تعالى : " إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية   " ( البينة - 7 ) . 

 وروي عن  أبي هريرة  أنه قال : " المؤمن أكرم على الله من الملائكة الذين عنده   " . 
( يوم ندعو كل أناس بإمامهم فمن أوتي كتابه بيمينه فأولئك يقرءون كتابهم ولا يظلمون فتيلا   ( 71 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل ( يوم ندعو كل أناس بإمامهم   ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : بنبيهم وقال أبو صالح  والضحاك    : بكتابهم الذي أنزل عليهم . 

 وقال الحسن   وأبو العالية    : بأعمالهم . 

 وقال قتادة  أيضا : بكتابهم الذي فيه أعمالهم بدليل سياق الآية . 

 ( فمن أوتي كتابه بيمينه   ( ويسمى الكتاب إماما كما قال عز وجل : " وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين   " ( يس - 12 ) . 

 وعن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : بإمام زمانهم الذي دعاهم في الدنيا إلى ضلالة أو هدى قال الله تعالى : " وجعلناهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا   " ( الأنبياء - 73 ) وقال : " وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار   " ( القصص - 41 ) .   [ ص: 110 ] 

 وقيل : بمعبودهم وعن  سعيد بن المسيب  قال : كل قوم يجتمعون إلى رئيسهم في الخير والشر . 

 وقال محمد بن كعب    : ( بإمامهم ( قيل : يعني بأمهاتهم وفيه ثلاثة أوجه من الحكمة أحدها : لأجل عيسى  عليه السلام والثاني : لشرف الحسن والحسين والثالث : لئلا يفتضح أولاد الزنا . 

 ( فمن أوتي كتابه بيمينه فأولئك يقرءون كتابهم ولا يظلمون فتيلا   ( أي لا ينقص من حقهم قدر فتيل . 



**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (265)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
الاية72 إلى الاية 79

**( ومن كان في هذه أعمى فهو في الآخرة أعمى وأضل سبيلا   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( ومن كان في هذه أعمى   ( اختلفوا في هذه الإشارة فقال قوم : هي راجعة إلى النعم التي عددها الله تعالى في هذه الآيات من قوله : ( ربكم الذي يزجي لكم الفلك   ( إلى قوله ( تفضيلا ( يقول : من كان منكم في هذه النعم التي قد عاين أعمى ( فهو في ( أمر ( الآخرة ( التي لم يعاين ولم ير ( أعمى وأضل سبيلا   ( يروى هذا عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال الآخرون : هي راجعة إلى الدنيا يقول : من كان في هذه الدنيا أعمى  القلب عن رؤية قدرة الله وآياته ورؤية الحق فهو في الآخرة أعمى أي : أشد  عمى وأضل سبيلا أي : أخطأ طريقا . 

 وقيل : من كان في هذه الدنيا أعمى عن الاعتبار فهو في الآخرة أعمى عن الاعتذار . 

وقال الحسن    : من كان في هذه الدنيا ضالا كافرا فهو في الآخرة أعمى وأضل سبيلا لأنه في الدنيا تقبل توبته وفي الآخرة لا تقبل توبته   .   [ ص: 111 ] 

 وأمال بعض القراء هذين الحرفين وفتحهما بعضهم وكان أبو عمرو  يكسر الأول ويفتح الثاني فهو في الآخرة أشد عمى لقوله " وأضل سبيلا " .
( وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك لتفتري علينا غيره وإذا لاتخذوك خليلا   ( 73 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك   ) الآية اختلفوا في سبب نزولها : 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يستلم الحجر الأسود فمنعته قريش  وقالوا  : [ لا تلم ] حتى تلم بآلهتنا وتمسها فحدث نفسه : ما علي أن أفعل ذلك  والله تعالى يعلم أني لها كاره بعد أن يدعوني حتى أستلم الحجر الأسود   . 

 وقيل : طلبوا منه أن يمس آلهتهم حتى يسلموا ويتبعوه فحدث نفسه بذلك فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 قال ابن عباس    : قدم وفد ثقيف  على  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقالوا : نبايعك على أن تعطينا ثلاث خصال قال :  وما هن؟ قالوا : أن لا ننحني - أي في الصلاة - ولا نكسر أصنامنا بأيدينا  وأن تمتعنا باللات سنة من غير أن نعبدها . فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  " لا خير في دين لا ركوع فيه ولا سجود وأما أن تكسروا أصنامكم بأيديكم  فذاك لكم وأما الطاغية - يعني اللات والعزى - فإني غير ممتعكم بها " فقالوا  : يا رسول الله إنا نحب أن تسمع العرب أنك أعطيتنا ما لم تعط غيرنا فإن  خشيت أن تقول العرب أعطيتهم ما لم تعطنا فقل : الله أمرني بذلك؟ فسكت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فطمع القوم في سكوته أن يعطيهم ذلك فأنزل الله عز  وجل هذه الآية   . ( وإن كادوا ليفتنونك   ( ليصرفونك ( عن الذي أوحينا إليك   ) ( لتفتري ) لتختلق ( علينا غيره وإذا   ) لو فعلت ما دعوك إليه ( لاتخذوك خليلا   ) أي : والوك وصافوك . 
[ ص: 112 ]   ( ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا   ( 74 ) إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات ثم لا تجد لك علينا نصيرا   ( 75 ) ( وإن كادوا ليستفزونك من الأرض ليخرجوك منها وإذا لا يلبثون خلافك إلا قليلا   ( 76 ) ) 

 ( ولولا أن ثبتناك   ) على الحق بعصمتنا ( لقد كدت تركن   ) أي : تميل ( إليهم شيئا قليلا   ) أي : قريبا من الفعل . 

 فإن قيل : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم معصوما فكيف يجوز أن يقرب مما طلبوه وما طلبوه كفر؟ 

 قيل : كان ذلك خاطر قلب ولم يكن عزما وقد غفر الله عز وجل عن حديث النفس . 

 قال قتادة    : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول بعد ذلك : " اللهم لا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين   " . 

 والجواب الصحيح هو أن الله تعالى قال : ( ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا   ) وقد ثبته الله ولم يركن وهذا مثل قوله تعالى : " ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته لاتبعتم الشيطان إلا قليلا   " ( النساء - 83 ) [ وقد تفضل فلم يتبعوا ] . ( إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات   ) أي : لو فعلت ذلك لأذقناك ضعف عذاب الحياة وضعف عذاب الممات يعني : أضعفنا لك العذاب في الدنيا والآخرة . 

 وقيل : " الضعف " : هو العذاب سمي ضعفا لتضاعف الألم فيه . 

 ( ثم لا تجد لك علينا نصيرا   ) أي : ناصرا يمنعك من عذابنا . قوله تعالى : ( وإن كادوا ليستفزونك من الأرض ليخرجوك منها   ) اختلفوا في معنى الآية فقال بعضهم : هذه الآية مدنية قال الكلبي    : لما قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة  كره اليهود  مقامه بالمدينة  حسدا منهم فأتوه وقالوا : يا أبا القاسم لقد علمت ما هذه بأرض الأنبياء فإن أرض الأنبياء الشام    [ وهي الأرض المقدسة وكان بها إبراهيم  والأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام فإن كنت نبيا مثلهم فأت الشام    ] وإنما يمنعك من الخروج إليها مخافتك الروم  وإن الله سيمنعك من الروم  إن كنت رسوله   [ ص: 113 ] فعسكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على ثلاثة أميال من المدينة  وفي رواية : إلى ذي الحليفة  حتى يجتمع إليه أصحابه ويخرج فأنزل الله هذه الآية و " الأرض " هاهنا هي المدينة    . 

 وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : " الأرض " أرض مكة  والآية مكية هم المشركون أن يخرجوه منها فكفهم الله عنه حتى أمره بالهجرة فخرج بنفسه وهذا أليق بالآية لأن ما قبلها خبر عن أهل مكة  والسورة مكية . 

 وقيل : هم الكفار كلهم أرادوا أن يستفزوه من أرض العرب باجتماعهم وتظاهرهم  عليه فمنع الله عز وجل رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولم ينالوا منه ما أملوا  والاستفزاز هو الإزعاج بسرعة . 

 ( وإذا لا يلبثون خلافك   ) أي بعدك وقرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  ويعقوب    ( خلافك ) اعتبارا بقوله تعالى : " فرح المخلفون بمقعدهم خلاف رسول الله    " ( التوبة - 81 ) ومعناهما واحد . ( إلا قليلا ) أي : لا يلبثون بعدك  إلا قليلا حتى يهلكوا فعلى هذا القول الأول : مدة حياتهم وعلى الثاني : ما  بين خروج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى المدينة  إلى أن قتلوا ببدر    . 
( سنة من قد أرسلنا قبلك من رسلنا ولا تجد لسنتنا تحويلا   ( 77 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( سنة من قد أرسلنا قبلك من رسلنا    ) أي : كسنتنا فانتصب بحذف الكاف وسنة الله في الرسل إذا كذبتهم الأمم أن  لا يعذبهم ما دام نبيهم بين أظهرهم فإذا خرج نبيهم من بين أظهرهم عذبهم . 

 ( ولا تجد لسنتنا تحويلا   ) أي تبديلا . 
[ ص: 114 ]   ( أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا   ( 78 ) ) 

 قوله : ( أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس   ) اختلفوا في الدلوك : روي عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  أنه قال : الدلوك هو الغروب وهو قول  إبراهيم النخعي   ومقاتل بن حيان  والضحاك   والسدي    . 

 وقال ابن عباس    :  وابن عمر  وجابر    : هو زوال الشمس وهو قول عطاء  وقتادة  ومجاهد  والحسن  وأكثر التابعين . 

 ومعنى اللفظ يجمعهما لأن أصل الدلوك الميل والشمس تميل إذا زالت وغربت . 

 والحمل على الزوال أولى القولين لكثرة القائلين به ولأنا إذا حملناه عليه  كانت الآية جامعة لمواقيت الصلاة كلها " فدلوك الشمس " : يتناول صلاة الظهر  والعصر و " إلى غسق الليل   " : يتناول المغرب والعشاء و " قرآن الفجر " : هو صلاة الصبح . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إلى غسق الليل   ) أي : ظهور ظلمته وقال ابن عباس    : بدو الليل وقال قتادة    : وقت صلاة المغرب وقال مجاهد    : غروب الشمس . 

 ( وقرآن الفجر    ) يعني : صلاة الفجر سمى صلاة الفجر قرآنا لأنها لا تجوز إلا بقرآن  وانتصاب القرآن من وجهين : أحدهما : أنه عطف على الصلاة أي : وأقم قرآن  الفجر قاله الفراء  وقال أهل البصرة    : على الإغراء أي وعليك قرآن الفجر . 

 ( ( إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا   ) أي : يشهده ملائكة الليل وملائكة النهار . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا أبو اليمان  أنبأنا شعيب  عن الزهري  أخبرني  سعيد بن المسيب   وأبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  أن  أبا هريرة  قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " تفضل صلاة الجميع على صلاة أحدكم وحده بخمس وعشرين جزءا وتجتمع ملائكة الليل وملائكة النهار في صلاة الفجر   " ثم يقول  أبو هريرة    : اقرءوا إن شئتم : ( إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا   ) . 
[ ص: 115 ]   ( ومن الليل فتهجد به نافلة لك عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا   ( 79 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ومن الليل فتهجد به   ) أي : قم بعد نومك والتهجد لا يكون إلا بعد النوم يقال : تهجد إذا قام بعدما نام وهجد إذا نام . 

 والمراد من الآية : قيام الليل للصلاة . 

 وكانت صلاة الليل فريضة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الابتداء وعلى الأمة لقوله تعالى : " يا أيها المزمل قم الليل إلا قليلا   " ( المزمل - 1 ) ثم نزل التخفيف فصار الوجوب منسوخا في حق الأمة بالصلوات الخمس وبقي الاستحباب قال الله تعالى : " فاقرءوا ما تيسر منه   " ( المزمل - 20 ) وبقي الوجوب في حق النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وروي عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ثلاث هن علي فريضة وهن سنة لكم : الوتر [ والسواك ] وقيام الليل   " . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( نافلة لك   ) أي : زيادة لك يريد : فضيلة زائدة على سائر الفرائض فرضها الله عليك . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أن الوجوب صار منسوخا في حقه كما في حق الأمة فصارت نافلة وهو قول مجاهد  وقتادة  لأن الله تعالى قال : " نافلة لك   " ولم يقل عليك . 

 فإن قيل : فما معنى التخصيص وهي زيادة في حق كافة المسلمين كما في حقه صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ 

 قيل : التخصيص من حيث إن نوافل العباد كفارة لذنوبهم والنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم قد غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر فكانت نوافله لا تعمل في كفارة  الذنوب فتبقى له زيادة في رفع الدرجات .   [ ص: 116 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  أخبرنا أبو سعيد الهيثم بن كليب  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  حدثنا قتيبة  وبشر بن معاذ  قالا حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن  زياد بن علاقة  عن المغيرة بن شعبة  قال : قام  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى انتفخت قدماه فقيل له : أتتكلف هذا وقد غفر  لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر؟ قال : " أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن عبد الله بن أبي بكرة  عن أبيه عن عبد الله بن قيس بن مخرمة  أنه أخبره عن زيد بن خالد الجهني  أنه قال : " لأرمقن  صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الليلة فتوسدت عتبته أو فسطاطه فقام  فصلى ركعتين خفيفتين ثم صلى ركعتين طويلتين ثم صلى ركعتين دون اللتين  قبلهما [ ثم صلى ركعتين دون اللتين قبلهما ثم صلى ركعتين دون اللتين قبلهما  ] ثم أوتر فذلك ثلاث عشرة ركعة   . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  أنه أخبره أنه سأل عائشة  رضي الله عنها : كيف  كانت صلاة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في رمضان؟ قال : فقالت ما كان  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يزيد في رمضان ولا في غيره على إحدى عشرة  ركعة يصلي أربعا فلا تسأل عن حسنهن وطولهن ثم يصلي أربعا فلا تسأل عن حسنهن  وطولهن ثم يصلي ثلاثا . قالت عائشة فقلت : يا رسول الله أتنام قبل أن  توتر؟ فقال : " يا عائشة إن عيني تنامان ولا ينام قلبي   " . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أخبرنا أبو نعيم عبد الملك بن الحسن الإسفرايني  أخبرنا أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق  أخبرنا يونس بن هارون بن عبد الأعلى  أخبرنا ابن وهب  أخبرني يونس   وابن أبي ذئب  وعمر بن الحارث  أن ابن شهاب  أخبرهم عن عروة بن الزبير  عن عائشة  قالت : كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " يصلي فيما بين أن يفرغ من صلاة العشاء إلى الفجر إحدى   [ ص: 117 ] عشرة  ركعة يسلم من كل ركعتين ثم يوتر بواحدة فيسجد السجدة قدر ما يقرأ أحدكم  خمسين آية قبل أن يرفع رأسه فإذا سكت المؤذن من أذان الفجر وتبين له الفجر  قام فركع ركعتين خفيفتين ثم اضطجع على شقه الأيمن حتى يأتيه المؤذن للإقامة  فيخرج   " وبعضهم يزيد على بعض . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن منيب  أخبرنا  يزيد بن هارون  أخبرنا حميد الطويل  عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه قال : ما  كنا نشاء أن نرى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في الليل مصليا إلا رأيناه  ولا نشاء أن نراه نائما إلا رأيناه وقال : كان يصوم من الشهر حتى نقول لا  يفطر منه شيئا ويفطر حتى نقول لا يصوم منه شيئا   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا   ) عسى من الله تعالى واجب لأنه لا يدع أن يعطي عباده أو يفعل بهم ما أطمعهم فيه . 

والمقام المحمود هو : مقام الشفاعة لأمته لأنه يحمده فيه الأولون والآخرون : أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن يزيد المقري  أخبرنا حياة  عن كعب  عن علقمة  عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير  عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا  سمعتم المؤذن فقولوا مثل ما يقول ثم صلوا علي فإنه من صلى علي صلاة صلى  الله عليه بها عشرا ثم سلوا الله لي الوسيلة فإنها منزلة في الجنة لا ينبغي  أن تكون إلا لعبد من عباد الله وأرجو أن أكون أنا هو فمن سأل لي الوسيلة  حلت عليه الشفاعة   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا علي بن عباس  حدثنا سعيد بن أبي حمزة  عن محمد بن المنكدر  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من  قال حين يسمع النداء اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة والصلاة القائمة آت محمدا  الوسيلة والفضيلة وابعثه مقاما محمودا الذي وعدته حلت له شفاعتي يوم  القيامة   " .   [ ص: 118 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو حامد أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أخبرنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب  أخبرنا يعلى  عن الأعمش  عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن لكل نبي دعوة مستجابة وإني اختبأت دعوتي شفاعة لأمتي وهي نائلة منكم - إن شاء الله - من مات لا يشرك بالله شيئا   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  قال : وقال حجاج بن منهال  حدثنا همام بن يحيى  حدثنا قتادة  عن أنس  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يحبس المؤمنون يوم القيامة حتى يهتموا بذلك فيقولون : لو استشفعنا إلى ربنا فيريحنا من مكاننا فيأتون آدم  فيقولون : أنت آدم  أبو  الناس خلقك الله بيده وأسكنك جنته وأسجد لك ملائكته وعلمك أسماء كل شيء  اشفع لنا عند ربك حتى يريحنا من مكاننا هذا فيقول : لست هناكم ويذكر خطيئته  التي أصاب وأكله من الشجرة وقد نهي عنها ولكن ائتوا نوحا  أول نبي بعثه الله إلى أهل الأرض . 

 فيأتون نوحا  فيقول : لست هناكم ويذكر خطيئته التي أصاب ، سؤاله ربه بغير علم ولكن ائتوا إبراهيم  خليل الرحمن قال فيأتون إبراهيم  فيقول : إني لست هناكم ويذكر ثلاث كذبات كذبهن ولكن ائتوا موسى  عبدا آتاه الله التوراة وكلمه وقربه نجيا . 

 قال : فيأتون موسى  فيقول إني لست هناكم ويذكر خطيئته التي أصاب بقتل النفس ولكن ائتوا عيسى  عبد الله ورسوله وروح الله وكلمته . 

 فيأتون عيسى  فيقول : لست هناكم ولكن ائتوا محمدا  عبدا غفر الله له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر . 

 قال : فيأتوني فأستأذن على ربي في داره فيؤذن لي عليه فإذا رأيته وقعت ساجدا فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يقول : ارفع رأسك يا محمد  وقل  تسمع واشفع تشفع وسل تعطه قال : فأرفع رأسي فأثني على ربي بثناء وتحميد  يعلمنيه ثم أشفع فيحد لي حدا فأخرج فأخرجهم فأدخلهم الجنة   .   [ ص: 119 ] 

 قال قتادة    : وسمعته أيضا يقول : فأخرج  فأخرجهم من النار وأدخلهم الجنة ، ثم أعود فأستأذن على ربي في داره فيؤذن  لي عليه فإذا رأيته وقعت ساجدا فيدعني ما شاء الله أن يدعني ثم يقول : ارفع  رأسك يا محمد  وقل تسمع  واشفع تشفع وسل تعطه قال : فأرفع رأسي فأثني على ربي بثناء وتحميد يعلمنيه  ثم أشفع فيحد لي حدا فأخرج فأدخلهم الجنة [ ثم أعود الثالثة فأستأذن على  ربي في داره فيؤذن لي عليه فإذا رأيته وقعت ساجدا فيدعني ما شاء الله أن  يدعني ثم يقول ارفع رأسك يا محمد  وقل تسمع واشفع تشفع وسل تعطه قال : فأرفع رأسي فأثني على ربي بثناء وتحميد يعلمنيه ثم أشفع فيحد لي حدا فأخرج فأدخلهم الجنة   " ] . 

 قال قتادة    : وقد سمعته أيضا يقول : " فأخرج  فأخرجهم من النار وأدخلهم الجنة حتى ما يبقى في النار إلا من حبسه القرآن "  - أي وجب عليه الخلود - قال : ثم تلا هذه الآية : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا   ) [ قال : " وهذا المقام المحمود ] الذي وعده نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم   " . 

 وبهذا الإسناد قال : حدثنا [  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا ] سليمان بن حرب  حدثنا حماد بن زيد  حدثنا معبد بن هلال الغزي  قال : ذهبنا إلى أنس بن مالك  فذكر حديث الشفاعة بمعناه وقال : " فأستأذن على ربي فيؤذن لي ويلهمني محامد أحمده بها لا تحضرني الآن فأحمده بتلك المحامد وأخر له ساجدا فيقال : يا محمد  ارفع  رأسك وقل تسمع [ وسل تعطه ] واشفع تشفع فأقول : يا رب أمتي أمتي فيقول :  انطلق فأخرج منها من كان في قلبه مثقال شعيرة من إيمان فأنطلق فأفعل ثم  أعود فأحمده بتلك المحامد ثم أخر له ساجدا وذكر مثله فيقال : " انطلق فأخرج  من كان في قلبه مثقال ذرة أو خردلة من الإيمان فأنطلق فأفعل ثم أعود  فأحمده بتلك المحامد ثم أخر له ساجدا وذكر مثله ثم يقال : انطلق فأخرج من  كان في قلبه أدنى أدنى أدنى مثقال حبة من خردل من إيمان فأنطلق فأفعل .  فلما خرجنا من عند أنس مررنا بالحسن فسلمنا عليه فحدثناه بالحديث إلى هذا  الموضع فقال : هيه فقلنا : لم يزدنا على هذا فقال : لقد حدثني وهو [ يومئذ  جميع ] منذ عشرين سنة كما حدثكم ثم قال : ثم أعود الرابعة فأحمده بتلك  المحامد ثم أخر له ساجدا فيقال : يا محمد  ارفع  رأسك وقل تسمع وسل تعطه واشفع تشفع فأقول يا ربي أتأذن في من قال لا إله  إلا الله؟ فيقول : وعزتي وجلالي وكبريائي وعظمتي لأخرجن منها من قال لا إله  إلا الله   " .   [ ص: 120 ] 

 وروي عن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : " إن الشمس تدنو يوم القيامة حتى يبلغ العرق نصف الأذن فبينما هم كذلك استغاثوا بآدم ثم بموسى ثم بمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم [ فيشفع ليقضى بين الخلق فيمشي حتى يأخذ بحلقة الباب فيومئذ يبعثه الله مقاما محمودا يحمده أهل الجمع كلهم   " . 

 وأخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن يوسف بن محمد ] بن مامويه  حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  حدثنا محمد بن حمويه  حدثنا سعيد بن سليمان  حدثنا منصور بن أبي الأسود  حدثنا الليث  عن الربيع بن أنس  عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " أنا  أولهم خروجا [ إذا بعثوا ] وأنا قائدهم إذا وفدوا وأنا خطيبهم إذا أنصتوا  وأنا شفيعهم إذا حبسوا [ وأنا مبشرهم إذا أيسوا ] الكرامة والمفاتيح يومئذ  بيدي ولواء الحمد يومئذ بيدي وأنا أكرم ولد آدم على ربي يطوف علي ألف خادم  كأنهم بيض مكنون أو لؤلؤ منثور   " . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثني  الحكم بن موسى  حدثنا معقل بن زياد  عن الأوزاعي  حدثني أبو عمار  حدثني عبد الله بن فروخ  حدثني  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أنا سيد ولد آدم يوم القيامة وأول من ينشق عنه القبر وأول شافع وأول مشفع   " 

 والأخبار في الشفاعة كثيرة وأول من أنكرها  عمرو بن عبيد  وهو مبتدع باتفاق أهل السنة    .   [ ص: 121 ] 

 وروي عن  يزيد بن صهيب الفقير  قال : كنت قد شغفني رأي من رأي الخوارج  وكنت رجلا شابا فخرجنا في عصابة نريد أن نحج فمررنا على المدينة  فإذا  جابر بن عبد الله  يحدث القوم عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وذكر الجهنميين فقلت له : يا صاحب رسول الله ما هذا الذي يحدثون والله عز وجل يقول : " إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته   " ( آل عمران - 192 ) و " كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها   " ( السجدة - 20 ) ؟ فقال لي : يا فتى تقرأ القرآن؟ قلت : نعم قال : هل سمعت بمقام محمد  المحمود الذي يبعثه الله فيه؟ قلت : نعم قال : فإنه مقام محمد  المحمود  الذي يخرج الله به من يخرج من النار [ ثم نعت وضع الصراط ومر الناس عليه ]  وأن قوما يخرجون من النار بعدما يكونون فيها قال : فرجعنا وقلنا أترون هذا  الشيخ يكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟   . 

 وروي عن أبي وائل  عن عبد الله  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن الله عز وجل اتخذ إبراهيم  خليلا وإن صاحبكم حبيب الله وأكرم الخلق على الله " ثم قرأ : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا   ) [ قال : يقعد على العرش ] . 

 [ وعن مجاهد  في قوله تعالى : ( عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا   ) قال : يجلسه على العرش ] . 

 وعن  عبد الله بن سلام  قال : يقعده على الكرسي . 
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (266)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
الاية80 إلى الاية 89

**( وقل رب أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدق واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا   ( 80 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وقل رب أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدق   ) والمراد من   [ ص: 122 ] المدخل والمخرج : الإدخال والإخراج واختلف أهل التفسير فيه : 

فقال ابن عباس  والحسن  وقتادة    : " أدخلني مدخل صدق   " : المدينة    . " وأخرجني مخرج صدق   " : مكة  ، نزلت حين أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالهجرة   . 

وقال الضحاك    : " وأخرجني مخرج صدق   " : من مكة  آمنا من المشركين " وأدخلني مدخل صدق   " : مكة  ظاهرا عليها بالفتح   . 

 وقال مجاهد    : أدخلني في أمرك الذي أرسلتني به من النبوة مدخل صدق الجنة وأخرجني من الدنيا وقد قمت بما وجب علي من حقها مخرج صدق . 

وعن الحسن  أنه قال : " أدخلني مدخل صدق   " : الجنة " وأخرجني مخرج صدق   " : من مكة    . 

 وقيل : أدخلني في طاعتك وأخرجني من المناهي وقيل : معناه أدخلني حيث ما  أدخلتني بالصدق وأخرجني بالصدق ، أي : لا تجعلني ممن يدخل بوجه ويخرج بوجه  فإن ذا الوجهين لا يكون آمنا ووجيها عند الله . 

 ووصف الإدخال والإخراج بالصدق لما يئول إليه الخروج والدخول من النصر والعز ودولة الدين كما وصف القدم بالصدق فقال : " أن لهم قدم صدق عند ربهم   " ( يونس - 2 ) . 

 ( واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا   ) قال مجاهد    : حجة بينة وقال الحسن    : ملكا قويا تنصرني به على من ناوأني وعزا ظاهرا أقيم به دينك . فوعده الله لينزعن ملك فارس  والروم  وغيرهما فيجعله له . 

 قال قتادة    : علم نبي  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا طاقة له بهذا الأمر إلا بسلطان [ نصير ]  فسأل سلطانا نصيرا : كتاب الله وحدوده وإقامة دينه . 
( وقل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا   ( 81 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وقل جاء الحق   ) يعني القرآن ( وزهق الباطل   ) أي : الشيطان قال قتادة  وقال  السدي    : " الحق " : الإسلام و " الباطل " : الشرك وقيل : " الحق " : عبادة الله و " الباطل " : عبادة الأصنام . 

 ( إن الباطل كان زهوقا   ) ذاهبا يقال : زهقت نفسه أي خرجت . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا   [ ص: 123 ]  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا صدقة بن الفضل  حدثنا ابن عيينة  عن ابن أبي نجيح  عن مجاهد  عن أبي معمر  عن عبد الله  قال : دخل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مكة  يوم الفتح وحول البيت ستون وثلاثمائة نصب فجعل يطعنها بعود [ في يده ] ويقول : " جاء الحق وزهق الباطل   " " جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد   " .
( وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا   ( 82 ) وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر كان يئوسا   ( 83 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين    ) قيل : " من " ليس للتبعيض ومعناه : وننزل من القرآن ما كله شفاء أي :  بيان من الضلالة والجهالة يتبين به المختلف ويتضح به المشكل ويستشفى به من  الشبهة ويهتدى به من الحيرة فهو شفاء القلوب بزوال الجهل عنها ورحمة  للمؤمنين . 

 ( ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا   ) لأن الظالم لا ينتفع به والمؤمن من ينتفع به فيكون رحمة له . 

 وقيل : زيادة الخسارة للظالم من حيث أن كل آية تنزل يتجدد منهم تكذيب ويزداد لهم خسارة . 

قال قتادة     : لم يجالس هذا القرآن أحد إلا قام عنه بزيادة أو نقصان قضى الله الذي  قضى شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا   . قوله تعالى : ( وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض   ) عن ذكرنا ودعائنا ( ونأى بجانبه ) أي تباعد عنا بنفسه أي ترك التقرب إلى الله بالدعاء وقال عطاء    : تعظم وتكبر . ويكسر النون والهمزة حمزة   والكسائي  ويفتح النون ويكسر الهمزة أبو بكر  وقرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر    " وناء " مثل جاء قيل : هو بمعنى نأى وقيل : ناء من النوء وهو النهوض والقيام . 

 ( وإذا مسه الشر   ) الشدة والضرر ( كان يئوسا    ) أي آيسا قنوطا . وقيل : معناه أنه يتضرع ويدعو عند الضر والشدة فإذا  تأخرت الإجابة يئس ولا ينبغي للمؤمن أن ييأس من الإجابة وإن تأخرت فيدع  الدعاء . 
[ ص: 124 ]   ( ( قل كل يعمل على شاكلته فربكم أعلم بمن هو أهدى سبيلا   ( 84 ) ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا   ( 85 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( قل كل يعمل على شاكلته   ) قال ابن عباس    : على ناحيته   . 

 قال الحسن  وقتادة  على نيته . 

 وقال مقاتل    : على خليقته . 

 قال الفراء  على طريقته التي جبل عليها . 

 وقال القتيبي    : على طبيعته وجبلته . 

 وقيل : على السبيل الذي اختاره لنفسه وهو من الشكل يقال : لست على شكلي  ولا شاكلتي وكلها متقاربة تقول العرب : طريق ذو شواكل إذا تشعبت منه الطرق .  ومجاز الآية : كل يعمل على ما يشبهه كما يقال في المثل : كل امرئ يشبهه  فعله . 

 ( فربكم أعلم بمن هو أهدى سبيلا   ) أوضح طريقا . قوله تعالى : ( ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي   ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا قيس بن حفص  حدثنا عبد الواحد - يعني ابن زياد    - حدثنا الأعمش  عن إبراهيم  عن علقمة  عن عبد الله  قال : بينا أنا أمشي مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في حرث المدينة  وهو يتوكأ على عسيب معه فمر بنفر من اليهود  فقال  بعضهم لبعض : سلوه عن الروح وقال بعضهم : لا تسألوه لا يجيء فيه بشيء  تكرهونه فقال بعضهم لنسألنه فقام رجل منهم فقال : يا أبا القاسم ما الروح؟  فسكت فقلت : إنه يوحى إليه فقمت فلما انجلى عنه الوحي قال : ( ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا   ) قال الأعمش    : هكذا في قراءتنا .   [ ص: 125 ] 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : إن قريشا  قد اجتمعوا وقالوا : إن محمدا  نشأ فينا بالأمانة والصدق وما اتهمناه بكذب وقد ادعى ما ادعى فابعثوا نفرا إلى اليهود  بالمدينة  واسألوهم عنه فإنهم أهل كتاب فبعثوا جماعة إليهم فقالت اليهود     : سلوه عن ثلاثة أشياء فإن أجاب عن كلها أو لم يجب عن شيء منها فليس بنبي  وإن أجاب عن اثنين ولم يجب عن واحدة فهو نبي فسلوه عن فتية فقدوا في الزمن  الأول ما كان من أمرهم؟ فإنه كان لهم حديث عجيب وعن رجل بلغ شرق الأرض  وغربها ما خبره وعن الروح؟ فسألوه فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أخبركم  بما سألتم غدا ولم يقل إن شاء الله فلبث الوحي - قال مجاهد    : اثني عشرة ليلة وقيل : خمسة عشر يوما وقال عكرمة    : أربعين يوما - وأهل مكة  يقولون : وعدنا محمد  غدا وقد أصبحنا لا يخبرنا بشيء حتى حزن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من مكث الوحي وشق عليه ما يقوله أهل مكة  ثم نزل جبريل  بقوله : " ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله   " ونزل في قصة الفتية " أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا   " ونزل فيمن بلغ الشرق والغرب " ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين   " ونزل في الروح " ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي   "   . 

 واختلفوا في الروح الذي وقع السؤال عنه فروي عن ابن عباس    : أنه جبريل  وهو قول الحسن  وقتادة    . 

 وروي عن علي  أنه قال : هو ملك له سبعون ألف وجه لكل وجه سبعون ألف لسان يسبح الله تعالى بكلها . 

 وقال مجاهد    : خلق على صور بني آدم لهم أيد وأرجل ورءوس وليسوا بملائكة ولا ناس يأكلون الطعام . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير     : لم يخلق الله تعالى خلقا أعظم من الروح غير العرش لو شاء أن يبتلع  السموات السبع والأرضين السبع ومن فيها بلقمة واحدة لفعل صورة خلقه على  صورة خلق الملائكة وصورة وجهه على صورة الآدميين يقوم يوم القيامة عن يمين  العرش وهو أقرب الخلق إلى الله عز وجل اليوم عند الحجب السبعين وأقرب إلى  الله يوم القيامة وهو ممن يشفع لأهل التوحيد ولولا أن بينه وبين الملائكة  سترا من نور لاحترق أهل السموات من نوره   . 

 وقيل : الروح هو القرآن .   [ ص: 126 ] 

 وقيل : المراد منه عيسى  عليه السلام فإنه روح الله وكلمته ومعناه : أنه ليس كما يقول اليهود  ولا كما يقوله النصارى    . 

 وقال قوم : هو الروح المركب في الخلق الذي يحيا به الإنسان وهو الأصح . 

 وتكلم فيه قوم فقال بعضهم : هو الدم ألا ترى أن الحيوان إذا مات لا يفوت منه شيء إلا الدم؟ 

 وقال قوم : هو نفس الحيوان بدليل أنه يموت باحتباس النفس . 

 وقال قوم : هو عرض . 

 وقال قوم : هو جسم لطيف . 

 وقال بعضهم : الروح معنى اجتمع فيه النور والطيب والعلو والبقاء ألا ترى  أنه إذا كان موجودا يكون الإنسان موصوفا بجميع هذه الصفات فإذا خرج ذهب  الكل ؟ 

 وأولى الأقاويل : أن يوكل علمه إلى الله عز وجل وهو قول أهل السنة . قال عبد الله بن بريدة    : إن الله لم يطلع على الروح ملكا مقربا ولا نبيا مرسلا . 

 وقوله عز وجل : ( قل الروح من أمر ربي   ) قيل من علم ربي . 

 ( وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا   ) أي : في جنب علم الله قيل هذا خطاب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقيل : خطاب لليهود  لأنهم كانوا يقولون أوتينا التوراة وفيها العلم الكثير . 

 وقيل : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعلم معنى الروح ولكن لم يخبر به أحدا لأن ترك إخباره به كان علما لنبوته . 

 والأول أصح لأن الله عز وجل استأثر بعلمه . 
( ولئن شئنا لنذهبن بالذي أوحينا إليك ثم لا تجد لك به علينا وكيلا   ( 86 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولئن شئنا لنذهبن بالذي أوحينا إليك   ) يعني القرآن . معناه : إنا كما منعنا علم الروح عنك وعن غيرك لو شئنا لنذهبن بالذي أوحينا إليك يعني القرآن ( ثم لا تجد لك به علينا وكيلا   ) أي : من يتوكل برد القرآن إليك .   [ ص: 127 ]   ( إلا رحمة من ربك إن فضله كان عليك كبيرا   ( 87 ) قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا   ( 88 ) ) 

 ( إلا رحمة من ربك   ) هذا استثناء منقطع معناه : ولكن لا نشاء ذلك رحمة من ربك . 

 ( إن فضله كان عليك كبيرا   ) فإن قيل : كيف يذهب القرآن وهو كلام الله عز وجل؟ 

 قيل : المراد منه : محوه من المصاحف وإذهاب ما في الصدور . 

وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود     : اقرءوا القرآن قبل أن يرفع فإنه لا تقوم الساعة حتى يرفع . قيل : هذه  المصاحف ترفع فكيف بما في صدور الناس؟ قال يسري عليه ليلا فيرفع ما في  صدورهم فيصبحون لا يحفظون شيئا ولا يجدون في المصاحف شيئا ثم يفيضون في  الشعر   . 

وعن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  قال  : لا تقوم الساعة حتى يرجع القرآن من حيث نزل له دوي حول العرش كدوي النحل  فيقول الرب ما لك وهو أعلم؟ فيقول : يا رب أتلى ولا يعمل بي   . قوله جل  وعلا ( قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله   ) لا يقدرون على ذلك ( ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا   ) عونا ومظاهرا . 

 نزلت حين قال الكفار : لو نشاء لقلنا مثل هذا فكذبهم الله تعالى 

 فالقرآن معجز في النظم والتأليف والإخبار عن الغيوب وهو كلام في أعلى  طبقات البلاغة لا يشبه كلام الخلق لأنه غير مخلوق ولو كان مخلوقا لأتوا  بمثله 
[ ص: 128 ]   ( ولقد صرفنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا   ( 89 ) وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعا   ( 90 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد صرفنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل   ) من كل وجه من العبر والأحكام والوعد والوعيد وغيرها ( فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا   ) جحودا . قوله عز وجل : ( وقالوا لن نؤمن لك   ) لن نصدقك ( حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعا   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  ويعقوب    " تفجر " بفتح التاء وضم الجيم مخففا لأن الينبوع واحد وقرأ الباقون بالتشديد من التفجير واتفقوا على تشديد قوله : ( فتفجر الأنهار خلالها تفجيرا   ) لأن الأنهار جمع والتشديد يدل على التكثير ولقوله " تفجيرا " من بعد . 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : أن عتبة  وشيبة ابني ربيعة   وأبا سفيان بن حرب  والنضر بن الحارث  وأبا البختري بن هشام  والأسود بن عبد المطلب  وزمعة بن الأسود  والوليد بن المغيرة  وأبا جهل بن هشام  وعبد الله بن أبي أمية  وأمية بن خلف  والعاص بن وائل  ونبيها  ومنبها ابني الحجاج  اجتمعوا ومن اجتمع معهم بعد غروب الشمس عند ظهر الكعبة فقال بعضهم لبعض : ابعثوا إلى محمد  فكلموه  وخاصموه حتى تعذروا فيه فبعثوا إليه أن أشراف قومك قد اجتمعوا لك ليكلموك  فجاءهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سريعا وهو يظن أنه بدا لهم في أمره  بدء وكان عليهم حريصا يحب رشدهم حتى جلس إليهم فقالوا : يا محمد  إنا  بعثنا إليك لنعذر فيك وإنا والله لا نعلم رجلا من العرب أدخل على قومه ما  أدخلت على قومك لقد شتمت الآباء وعبت الدين وسفهت الأحلام وشتمت الآلهة  وفرقت الجماعة فما بقي أمر قبيح إلا وقد جئته فيما بينك وبيننا فإن كنت جئت  بهذا الحديث تطلب به مالا جعلنا لك من أموالنا حتى تكون أكثرنا مالا وإن  كنت تطلب الشرف سودناك علينا وإن كنت تريد ملكا ملكناك علينا وإن كان هذا  الأمر الذي بك رئي تراه حتى قد غلب عليك لا تستطيع رده بذلنا لك أموالنا في  طلب الطب حتى نبرئك منه أو نعذر فيك وكانوا يسمون التابع من الجن : الرئي .  

 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما بي ما تقولون ما جئتكم بما جئتكم  به لطلب أموالكم ولا الشرف عليكم ولا الملك عليكم ولكن الله بعثني إليكم  رسولا وأنزل علي كتابا وأمرني أن أكون لكم بشيرا ونذيرا فبلغتكم رسالة ربي  ونصحت لكم فإن تقبلوا مني فهو حظكم في الدنيا والآخرة وإن تردوه علي أصبر  لأمر الله حتى يحكم الله بيني وبينكم .   [ ص: 129 ] 

 فقالوا : يا محمد  إن  كنت غير قابل منا ما عرضنا عليك فقد علمت أنه ليس أحد أضيق منا بلادا ولا  أشد منا عيشا فسل لنا ربك الذي بعثك فليسير عنا هذه الجبال فقد ضيقت علينا  ويبسط لنا بلادنا ويفجر فيها أنهارا كأنهار الشام  والعراق  وليبعث لنا من مضى من آبائنا وليكن منهم قصي بن كلاب  فإنه كان شيخا صدوقا فنسألهم عما تقول أحق هو أم باطل؟ فإن صدقوك صدقناك . 

 فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما بهذا بعثت فقد بلغتكم ما أرسلت به  فإن تقبلوه مني فهو حظكم في الدنيا والآخرة وإن تردوه أصبر لأمر الله . 

 قالوا : فإن لم تفعل هذا فسل ربك أن يبعث لنا ملكا يصدقك ، واسأله أن يجعل  لك جنانا وقصورا وكنوزا من ذهب وفضة يغنيك بها عما نراك فإنك تقوم  بالأسواق وتلتمس المعاش كما نلتمسه . 

 فقال : ما بعثت بهذا ولكن الله بعثني بشيرا ونذيرا . 

 قالوا : فأسقط السماء كما زعمت أن ربك لو شاء فعل . 

 فقال : ذلك إلى الله إن شاء فعل ذلك بكم فعله . 

 وقال قائل منهم : لن نؤمن لك حتى تأتينا بالله والملائكة قبيلا . 

 فلما قالوا ذلك قام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقام معه عبد الله بن أبي أمية  وهو ابن عمته  عاتكة بنت عبد المطلب  فقال : يا محمد  عرض  عليك قومك ما عرضوا عليك فلم تقبله منهم ثم سألوك لأنفسهم أمورا يعرفون  بها منزلتك من الله تعالى فلم تفعل ثم سألوك أن تعجل ما تخوفهم به من  العذاب فلم تفعل فوالله لا أؤمن لك أبدا حتى تتخذ إلى السماء سلما ترقى  فيها وأنا أنظر حتى تأتيها وتأتي بنسخة منشورة معك ونفر من الملائكة يشهدون  لك بما تقول وايم الله لو فعلت ذلك لظننت أن لا أصدقك . فانصرف رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى أهله حزينا لما رأى من مباعدتهم فأنزل الله تعالى (  وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض   ) يعني : أرض مكة    ( ينبوعا ) أي : عيونا . 
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (267)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
سُورَةُ الْإِسْرَاءِ 
الاية91 إلى الاية 110

**( أو تكون لك جنة من نخيل وعنب فتفجر الأنهار خلالها تفجيرا   ( 91 ) ) 

 ( أو تكون لك جنة   ) بستان ( من نخيل وعنب فتفجر الأنهار خلالها تفجيرا   ) تشقيقا .   [ ص: 130 ]   ( أو تسقط السماء كما زعمت علينا كسفا أو تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا   ( 92 ) أو يكون لك بيت من زخرف أو ترقى في السماء ولن نؤمن لرقيك حتى تنزل علينا كتابا نقرؤه قل سبحان ربي هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا   ( 93 ) ) 

 ( أو تسقط السماء كما زعمت علينا كسفا   ) قرأ نافع  وابن عامر  وعاصم  بفتح  السين أي : قطعا وهي جمع " كسفة " وهي : القطعة والجانب مثل : كسرة وكسر .  وقرأ الآخرون بسكون السين على التوحيد وجمعه أكساف وكسوف أي : تسقطها طبقا  [ واحدا ] وقيل : أراد جانبها علينا وقيل : معناه أيضا القطع وهي جمع  التكسير مثل سدرة وسدر في ( الشعراء وسبأ ) ( كسفا ) بالفتح حفص  وفي الروم ساكنة أبو جعفر  وابن عامر    . 

 ( أو تأتي بالله والملائكة قبيلا   ) قال ابن عباس    : كفيلا أي : يكفلون بما تقول وقال الضحاك    : ضامنا وقال مجاهد    : هو جمع القبيلة أي : بأصناف الملائكة قبيلة قبيلة [ وقال قتادة    : عيانا أي : تراهم القابلة ] أي معاينة [ وقال الفراء    : هو من قول العرب لقيت فلانا قبيلا ، وقبيلا أي : معاينة ] . ( أو يكون لك بيت من زخرف   ) أي : من ذهب وأصله الزينة ( أو ترقى   ) تصعد ( في السماء ) هذا قول عبد الله بن أبي أمية    ( ولن نؤمن لرقيك   ) لصعودك ( حتى تنزل علينا كتابا نقرؤه   ) أمرنا فيه باتباعك ( قل سبحان ربي   ) وقرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر    " قال " يعني محمدا  وقرأ الآخرون على الأمر أي : قل يا محمد    ( هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا    ) أمره بتنزيهه وتمجيده على معنى أنه لو أراد أن ينزل ما طلبوا لفعل ولكن  الله لا ينزل الآيات على ما يقترحه البشر وما أنا إلا بشر وليس ما سألتم  في طوق البشر . 

 واعلم أن الله تعالى قد أعطى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الآيات  والمعجزات ما يغني عن هذا كله مثل : القرآن وانشقاق القمر وتفجير العيون من  بين الأصابع وما أشبهها والقوم عامتهم كانوا متعنتين لم يكن قصدهم طلب  الدليل ليؤمنوا فرد الله عليهم سؤالهم .
[ ص: 131 ]   ( وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   ( 94 ) قل لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكا رسولا   ( 95 ) قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم إنه كان بعباده خبيرا بصيرا   ( 96 ) ( ومن  يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد لهم أولياء من دونه ونحشرهم يوم  القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما مأواهم جهنم كلما خبت زدناهم سعيرا   ( 97 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا   ) جهلا منهم ( أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   ) أراد : أن الكفار كانوا يقولون لن نؤمن لك لأنك بشر وهلا بعث الله إلينا ملكا؟ فأجابهم الله تعالى : ( قل لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين   ( قل لو كان في الأرض ملائكة يمشون مطمئنين   ) مستوطنين مقيمين ( لنزلنا عليهم من السماء ملكا رسولا   ) من جنسهم لأن القلب إلى الجنس أميل منه إلى غير الجنس . ( قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم   ) أني رسول الله إليكم ( إنه كان بعباده خبيرا بصيرا ) قوله عز وجل : ( ومن يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد لهم أولياء من دونه   ) يهدونهم ( ونحشرهم يوم القيامة على وجوههم   ) 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا الحسن بن شجاع الصوفي المعروف بابن الموصلي  أنبأنا أبو بكر بن الهيثم  حدثنا جعفر بن محمد الصائغ  حدثنا حسين بن محمد  حدثنا سفيان  عن قتادة  عن أنس  أن  رجلا قال : يا رسول الله كيف يحشر الكافر على وجهه يوم القيامة؟ قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الذي أمشاه على رجليه قادر على أن يمشيه على  وجهه   " . 

 وجاء في الحديث : " إنهم يتقون بوجوههم كل حدب وشوك   " . ( عميا وبكما وصما   )   [ ص: 132 ] 

 فإن قيل : كيف وصفهم بأنهم عمي وبكم وصم وقد قال : " ورأى المجرمون النار   " ( الكهف - 53 ) وقال : " دعوا هنالك ثبورا   " ( الفرقان - 13 ) وقال : " سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا   " ( الفرقان - 12 ) أثبت الرؤية والكلام والسمع؟ 

 قيل : يحشرون على ما وصفهم الله ثم تعاد إليهم هذه الأشياء . 

 وجواب آخر قال ابن عباس    : عميا لا يرون ما يسرهم بكما لا ينطقون بحجة صما لا يسمعون شيئا يسرهم . 

 وقال الحسن    : هذا حين يساقون إلى الموقف إلى أن يدخلوا النار . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هذا حين يقال لهم : " اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون   " ( المؤمنون - 108 ) فيصيرون بأجمعهم عميا وبكما وصما لا يرون ولا ينطقون ولا يسمعون ( مأواهم جهنم كلما خبت   ) قال ابن عباس    : كلما سكنت . أي سكن لهيبها وقال مجاهد    : طفئت وقال قتادة    : ضعفت وقيل : هو الهدو من غير أن يوجد نقصان في ألم الكفار لأن الله تعالى قال : " لا يفتر عنهم   " ( الزخرف - 75 ) وقيل " كلما خبت   " أي : أرادت أن تخبو ( زدناهم سعيرا   ) أي : وقودا . 

 وقيل : المراد من قوله : ( كلما خبت   ) أي : نضجت جلودهم واحترقت أعيدوا فيها إلى ما كانوا عليه وزيد في تسعير النار لتحرقهم . 
( ذلك جزاؤهم بأنهم كفروا بآياتنا وقالوا أئذا كنا عظاما ورفاتا أئنا لمبعوثون خلقا جديدا   ( 98 ) أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض قادر على أن يخلق مثلهم وجعل لهم أجلا لا ريب فيه فأبى الظالمون إلا كفورا   ( 99 ) ) 

 ( ذلك جزاؤهم بأنهم كفروا بآياتنا وقالوا أئذا كنا عظاما ورفاتا أئنا لمبعوثون خلقا جديدا   ) فأجابهم الله تعالى فقال : ( أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض   ( أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض   ) في عظمتها وشدتها ( قادر على أن يخلق مثلهم   ) في صغرهم وضعفهم نظيره قوله تعالى : " لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس   " ( غافر - 57 ) . 

 ( وجعل لهم أجلا   ) أي : وقتا لعذابهم ( لا ريب فيه ) أنه يأتيهم قيل : هو الموت وقيل : هو يوم القيامة ( فأبى الظالمون إلا كفورا   ) أي : جحودا وعنادا . 
[ ص: 133 ]   ( قل لو أنتم تملكون خزائن رحمة ربي إذا لأمسكتم خشية الإنفاق وكان الإنسان قتورا   ( 100 ) ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات فاسأل بني إسرائيل إذ جاءهم فقال له فرعون إني لأظنك يا موسى مسحورا   ( 101 ) ) 

 ( قل لو أنتم تملكون خزائن رحمة ربي   ) أي : نعمة ربي وقيل : رزق ربي ( إذا لأمسكتم   ) لبخلتم وحبستم ( خشية الإنفاق   ) أي : خشية الفاقة قاله قتادة    . 

 وقيل : خشية النفاد يقال : أنفق الرجل أي أملق وذهب ماله ونفق الشيء أي : ذهب . 

 وقيل : لأمسكتم عن الإنفاق خشية الفقر . 

 ( وكان الإنسان قتورا   ) أي : بخيلا ممسكا عن الإنفاق . قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات   ) أي : دلالات واضحات فهي الآيات التسع . 

 قال ابن عباس  والضحاك    : هي العصا واليد البيضاء والعقدة التي كانت بلسانه فحلها وفلق البحر والطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم . 

 وقال عكرمة  وقتادة  ومجاهد   وعطاء    : هي الطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم والعصا واليد والسنون ونقص الثمرات . 

 وذكر  محمد بن كعب القرظي     : الطمس والبحر بدل السنين ونقص من الثمرات قال : فكان الرجل منهم مع  أهله في فراشه وقد صار حجرين والمرأة منهم قائمة تخبز وقد صارت حجرا . 

 وقال بعضهم : هن آيات الكتاب . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  أخبرني الحسن بن محمد الثقفي  أخبرنا هارون بن محمد بن هارون العطار  أنبأنا يوسف بن عبد الله بن ماهان  حدثنا الوليد الطيالسي  حدثنا شعبة  عن عمرو بن مرة عن  عبد الله بن مسلمة  عن صفوان بن عسال المرادي  أن  يهوديا قال لصاحبه : تعال حتى نسأل هذا النبي فقال الآخر : لا تقل نبي  فإنه لو سمع صارت أربعة أعين فأتياه فسألاه عن هذه الآية : ( ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات    ) فقال لا تشركوا بالله شيئا ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق  ولا تزنوا ولا تأكلوا الربا ولا تسحروا ولا تمشوا بالبريء إلى سلطان ليقتله  ولا تسرقوا ولا تقذفوا   [ ص: 134 ] المحصنة ولا تفروا من الزحف وعليكم خاصة اليهود  أن لا تعدوا في السبت فقبلا يده وقالا : نشهد أنك نبي قال : فما يمنعكم أن تتبعوني؟ قالا : إن داود  دعا ربه أن لا يزال في ذريته نبي وإنا نخاف إن تبعناك أن يقتلنا اليهود    . 

 ( فاسأل ) يا محمد    ( بني إسرائيل إذ جاءهم   ) موسى  يجوز أن يكون الخطاب معه والمراد غيره ويجوز أن يكون خاطبه عليه السلام وأمره بالسؤال ليتبين كذبهم مع قومهم . ( فقال له فرعون إني لأظنك يا موسى مسحورا   ) أي : مطبوبا سحروك . قاله الكلبي . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : مخدوعا . 

 وقيل مصروفا عن الحق . 

 وقال الفراء  وأبو عبيدة    : ساحرا فوضع المفعول موضع الفاعل . 

 وقال محمد بن جرير    : معطى علم السحر فهذه العجائب التي تفعلها من سحرك .
( قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر وإني لأظنك يا فرعون مثبورا   ( 102 ) ) 

 ( قال ) موسى    ( لقد علمت ) قرأ العامة بفتح التاء خطابا لفرعون  وقرأ الكسائي  بضم التاء ويروى ذلك عن علي  وقال : لم يعلم الخبيث أن موسى  على الحق ولو علم لآمن ولكن موسى  هو الذي علم قال ابن عباس    : علمه فرعون  ولكنه عاند قال الله تعالى : " وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا   " ( النمل - 14 ) . 

 وهذه القراءة وهي نصب التاء أصح في المعنى وعليه أكثر القراء لأن موسى  لا يحتج عليه بعلم نفسه ولا يثبت عن علي  رفع التاء لأنه روي عن رجل من مراد  عن علي  وذلك أن الرجل مجهول ولم يتمسك بها أحد من القراء غير الكسائي    .   [ ص: 135 ] 

 ( ما أنزل هؤلاء   ) هذه الآيات التسع ( إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر   ) جمع بصيرة أي يبصر بها . 

 ( وإني لأظنك يا فرعون مثبورا   ) قال ابن عباس    : ملعونا . وقال مجاهد    : هالكا وقال قتادة    : مهلكا . وقال الفراء    : أي مصروفا ممنوعا عن الخير . يقال : ما ثبرك عن هذا الأمر أي ما منعك وصرفك عنه . 
( فأراد أن يستفزهم من الأرض فأغرقناه ومن معه جميعا   ( 103 ) وقلنا من بعده لبني إسرائيل اسكنوا الأرض فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة جئنا بكم لفيفا   ( 104 ) ( وبالحق أنزلناه وبالحق نزل وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ونذيرا   ( 105 ) وقرآنا فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث ونزلناه تنزيلا   ( 106 ) ) 

 ( فأراد أن يستفزهم   ) أي : أراد فرعون  أن يستفز موسى  وبني إسرائيل  أي : يخرجهم ( من الأرض ) يعني أرض مصر    ( فأغرقناه ومن معه جميعا   ) ونجينا موسى  وقومه . ( وقلنا من بعده   ) أي من بعد هلاك فرعون    ( لبني إسرائيل اسكنوا الأرض   ) يعني أرض مصر  والشام    ( فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة ) يعني يوم القيامة ( جئنا بكم لفيفا    ) أي : جميعا إلى موقف القيامة واللفيف : الجمع الكثير إذا كانوا مختلطين  من كل نوع . يقال : لفت الجيوش إذا اختلطوا وجمع القيامة كذلك فيهم المؤمن  والكافر والبر والفاجر . 

 وقال الكلبي    : " فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة " : يعني مجيء عيسى  من السماء " جئنا بكم لفيفا   " أي : النزاع من كل قوم من هاهنا ومن هاهنا لفوا جميعا . قوله عز وجل : ( وبالحق أنزلناه وبالحق نزل   ) يعني القرآن ( وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ) للمطيعين ( ونذيرا ) للعاصين . ( وقرآنا فرقناه   ) قيل : معناه : أنزلناه نجوما لم ينزل مرة واحدة بدليل قراءة ابن عباس    : ( وقرآنا فرقناه ) بالتشديد . وقراءة العامة بالتخفيف أي : فصلناه وقيل : بيناه وقال الحسن    : معناه فرقنا به بين الحق والباطل ( لتقرأه على الناس على مكث   ) أي : على تؤدة وترتيل وترسل في   [ ص: 136 ] ثلاث وعشرين سنة ( ونزلناه تنزيلا   )
( قل آمنوا به أو لا تؤمنوا إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله إذا يتلى عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجدا   ( 107 ) ويقولون سبحان ربنا إن كان وعد ربنا لمفعولا   ( 108 ) ويخرون للأذقان يبكون ويزيدهم خشوعا   ( 109 ) ) 

 ( قل آمنوا به أو لا تؤمنوا   ) هذا على طريق الوعيد والتهديد ( إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله   ) قيل : هم مؤمنو أهل الكتاب  وهم الذين كانوا يطلبون الدين قبل مبعث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم أسلموا بعد مبعثه مثل زيد بن عمر بن نفيل   وسلمان الفارسي  وأبي ذر  وغيرهم . 

 ( إذا يتلى عليهم   ) يعني القرآن ( يخرون للأذقان   ) أي : يسقطون على الأذقان قال ابن عباس : أراد بها الوجوه ( سجدا ) ( ويقولون سبحان ربنا إن كان وعد ربنا لمفعولا   ) أي : كائنا واقعا . ( ويخرون للأذقان يبكون    ) أي : يقعون على الوجوه يبكون ، البكاء مستحب عند قراءة القرآن (  ويزيدهم ) نزول القرآن ( خشوعا ) خضوعا لربهم . نظيره قوله تعالى : " إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا   " ( مريم - 58 ) . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو عمرو بن بكر بن محمد المزني  حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله الجنيد  حدثنا الحسن بن الفضل البجلي  أخبرنا عاصم  عن  علي بن عاصم  حدثنا المسعودي هو عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله  عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى أبي طلحة  عن  عيسى بن طلحة  عن  أبي هريرة  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا يلج النار من بكى من خشية الله حتى يعود   [ ص: 137 ] اللبن في الضرع ولا يجتمع غبار في سبيل الله ودخان جهنم في منخري مسلم أبدا   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري  أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الخالق بن علي بن عبد الخالق المؤذن  أخبرنا أحمد بن بكر بن محمد بن حمدان  حدثنا محمد بن يونس الكديمي  أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمد الباهلي  حدثنا أبو حبيب الغنوي  حدثنا بهز بن حكيم  عن أبيه عن جده قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : " حرمت النار على ثلاث أعين : عين بكت من خشية الله وعين سهرت في سبيل الله وعين غضت عن محارم الله   " . 
( قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا   ( 110 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل ( قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن   ) قال ابن عباس    : سجد  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بمكة ذات ليلة فجعل يبكي ويقول في سجوده :  يا ألله يا رحمن . فقال أبو جهل : إن محمدا ينهانا عن آلهتنا وهو يدعو  إلهين! فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية   . ومعناه : أنهما اسمان لواحد . 

 ( أيا ما تدعوا   ) " ما " صلة معناه : أيا ما تدعوا من هذين الاسمين ومن جميع أسمائه ( فله الأسماء الحسنى   ) 

 ( ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم  حدثنا هشيم  حدثنا أبو بشر  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  في قوله تعالى : ( ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها   ) قال : نزلت ورسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مختف بمكة  كان  إذا صلى بأصحابه رفع صوته بالقرآن فإذا سمعه المشركون سبوا القرآن ومن  أنزله ومن جاء به فقال الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ولا تجهر بصلاتك   ) أي بقراءتك فيسمع المشركون فيسبوا القرآن ولا تخافت بها عن أصحابك فلا تسمعهم :   [ ص: 138 ]   ( وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا   ) . 

 وبهذا الإسناد عن  محمد بن إسماعيل  قال : حدثنا مسدد  عن هشيم  عن أبي بشر  بإسناده مثله وزاد ( وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا   ) أسمعهم ولا تجهر حتى يأخذوا عنك القرآن . 

 وقال قوم : الآية في الدعاء وهو قول عائشة  رضي الله عنها والنخعي  ومجاهد  ومكحول    : أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا طلق بن غنام  حدثنا زائدة  عن هشام  عن أبيه عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها في قوله : " ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها " قالت : أنزل ذلك في الدعاء   . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن شداد    : كان أعراب من بني تميم  إذا سلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا : " اللهم ارزقنا مالا وولدا فيجهرون بذلك فأنزل الله هذه الآية : ( ولا تجهر بصلاتك   ) أي : لا ترفع صوتك بقراءتك أو بدعائك ولا تخافت بها . 

 والمخافتة : خفض الصوت والسكوت " وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا   " أي : بين الجهر والإخفاء . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الخزاعي  أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  حدثنا محمود بن غيلان  حدثنا يحيى بن إسحاق  حدثنا حماد بن سلمة  عن ثابت عن  عبد الله بن أبي رباح الأنصاري  عن  أبي قتادة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لأبي بكر    : " مررت بك وأنت تقرأ وأنت تخفض من صوتك فقال : إني أسمعت من ناجيت فقال : ارفع قليلا وقال لعمر    : مررت بك وأنت تقرأ وأنت ترفع صوتك فقال إني أوقظ الوسنان وأطرد الشيطان فقال : اخفض قليلا   " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (268)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية1 إلى الاية 10**
[ ص: 139 ]   ( وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا  ( 111 ) ) 

 ( وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا   ) أمر الله نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بأن يحمده على وحدانيته ومعنى الحمد لله هو : الثناء عليه بما هو أهله . 

 قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : يعني : الحمد لله الذي عرفني أنه لم يتخذ ولدا . 

 ( ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل   ) قال مجاهد    : لم يذل فيحتاج إلى ولي يتعزز به . 

 ( وكبره تكبيرا   ) أي : وعظمه عن أن يكون له شريك أو ولي . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أخبرنا الإمام أبو الطيب سهل [ بن محمد بن سليمان  حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  حدثنا محمد بن يعقوب  حدثنا  محمد بن إسحاق الصغاني  حدثنا نضر بن حماد أبو الحارث الوراق  حدثنا شعبة    ] عن حبيب بن أبي ثابت  قال : سمعت سعيد بن جبير  يحدث عن ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أول من يدعى إلى الجنة يوم القيامة الذين يحمدون الله في السراء والضراء   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو الحسن بن بشران  أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  أنبأنا عبد الرزاق  حدثنا معمر  عن قتادة  أن عبد الله بن عمرو  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الحمد لله رأس الشكر ما شكر الله عبد لا يحمده   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الفضل بن زياد بن محمد الحنفي  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الأنصاري   [ ص: 140 ] أخبرنا أبو محمد يحيى بن محمد بن صاعد  حدثنا يحيى بن خالد بن أيوب المخزومي  حدثنا موسى بن إبراهيم بن كثير بن بشر الخزامي الأنصاري  عن طلحة بن خراش  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إن أفضل الدعاء الحمد لله وأفضل الذكر لا إله إلا الله   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي  حدثنا علي بن الجعد  حدثنا زهير  حدثنا منصور  عن هلال بن بشار  عن الربيع بن عميلة  عن سمرة بن جندب  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أحب الكلام إلى الله تعالى أربع : لا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، وسبحان الله ، والحمد لله لا يضرك بأيهن بدأت   " 
سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 

 مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجَا   ( 1 ) قَيِّمًا  لِيُنْذِرَ بَأْسًا شَدِيدًا مِنْ لَدُنْهُ وَيُبَشِّرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا حَسَنًا   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ    ) أَثْنَى اللَّهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بِإِنْعَامِهِ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ وَخَصَّ  رَسُولَهُ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِالذِّكْرِ لِأَنَّ  إِنْزَالَ الْقُرْآنِ عَلَيْهِ كَانَ نِعْمَةً عَلَيْهِ عَلَى الْخُصُوصِ  وَعَلَى سَائِرِ النَّاسِ عَلَى الْعُمُومِ ( وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجًا    ) ( قَيِّمًا ) فِيهِ تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ مَعْنَاهُ : أَنْزَلَ عَلَى  عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ قَيِّمًا وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجًا " قَيِّمًا "  أَيْ : مُسْتَقِيمًا . قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : عَدْلًا . وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : قَيِّمًا عَلَى الْكُتُبِ كُلِّهَا أَيْ : مُصَدِّقًا لَهَا نَاسِخًا لِشَرَائِعِهَا . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    :  لَيْسَ عَلَى التَّقْدِيمِ وَالتَّأْخِيرِ بَلْ مَعْنَاهُ : أَنْزَلَ عَلَى  عَبْدِهِ الْكِتَابَ وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ عِوَجًا وَلَكِنْ جَعَلَهُ  قَيِّمًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مُخْتَلِفًا عَلَى مَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلَافًا كَثِيرًا   " ( النِّسَاءُ - 82 ) . 

 وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ لَمْ يَجْعَلْهُ مَخْلُوقًا وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي قَوْلِهِ : " قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا غَيْرَ ذِي عِوَجٍ   " ( الزُّمُرُ - 28 ) أَيْ : غَيْرَ مَخْلُوقٍ . 

 ( لِيُنْذِرَ بَأْسًا شَدِيدًا   ) أَيْ : لِيُنْذِرَ بِبَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ ( مِنْ لَدُنْهُ ) أَيْ : مِنْ عِنْدِهِ ( وَيُبَشِّرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا حَسَنًا   ) أَيِ : الْجَنَّةَ . 
[ ص: 144 ]   ( ماكثين فيه أبدا   ( 3 ) وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا   ( 4 ) ( ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم كبرت كلمة تخرج من أفواههم إن يقولون إلا كذبا   ( 5 ) فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا   ( 6 ) إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا   ( 7 ) وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا   ( 8 ) أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( ماكثين فيه أبدا   ) أي : مقيمين فيه . ( وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا   ) . ( ما لهم به من علم ولا لآبائهم    ) أي : قالوه عن جهل لا عن علم ( كبرت ) أي : عظمت ( كلمة ) نصب على  التمييز يقال تقديره : كبرت الكلمة كلمة وقيل : من كلمة فحذف " من " فانتصب  ( تخرج من أفواههم   ) أي : تظهر من أفواههم ( إن يقولون   ) ما يقولون ( إلا كذبا فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم   ) من بعدهم ( إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث   ) أي : القرآن ( أسفا ) أي حزنا وقيل غضبا . ( إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها   ) فإن قيل : أي زينة في الحيات والعقارب والشياطين؟ 

 قيل : فيها زينة على معنى أنها تدل على وحدانية الله تعالى . 

 وقال مجاهد    : أراد به الرجال خاصة وهم زينة الأرض . وقيل : أراد بهم العلماء والصلحاء وقيل : الزينة بالنبات والأشجار والأنهار كما قال : " حتى إذا أخذت الأرض زخرفها وازينت   " ( يونس - 24 ) . 

 ( لنبلوهم ) لنختبرهم ( أيهم أحسن عملا   ) أي : أصلح عملا . وقيل : أيهم أترك للدنيا . ( وإنا لجاعلون ما عليها صعيدا جرزا   ) فالصعيد وجه الأرض . وقيل : هو التراب " جرزا " يابسا أملس لا ينبت شيئا . يقال : جرزت الأرض إذا أكل نباتها . قوله تعالى : ( أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا   ) يعني : أظننت يا محمد  أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا أي : هم عجب من آياتنا . 

 وقيل : معناه إنهم ليسوا بأعجب من آياتنا فإن ما خلقت من السموات والأرض وما فيهن من العجائب أعجب منهم .   [ ص: 145 ] 

 و " الكهف " : هو الغار في الجبل واختلفوا في " الرقيم " : قال سعيد بن جبير     : هو لوح كتب فيه أسماء أصحاب الكهف وقصصهم - وهذا أظهر الأقاويل - ثم  وضعوه على باب الكهف وكان اللوح من رصاص وقيل : من حجارة فعلى هذا يكون  الرقيم بمعنى المرقوم أي : المكتوب والرقم : الكتابة . 

 وحكي عن ابن عباس  أنه اسم للوادي الذي فيه أصحاب الكهف وعلى هذا هو من رقمة الوادي وهو جانبه . 

 وقال كعب الأحبار    : هو اسم للقرية التي خرج منها أصحاب الكهف . 

 وقيل : اسم للجبل الذي فيه الكهف . 
( إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا   ( 10 ) ) 

 ثم ذكر الله قصة أصحاب الكهف فقال : ( إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف   ) أي صاروا إليه واختلفوا في سبب مصيرهم إلى الكهف   [ ص: 146 ] 

 فقال محمد بن إسحاق بن يسار    : مرج أهل الإنجيل  وعظمت  فيهم الخطايا وطغت فيهم الملوك حتى عبدوا الأصنام وذبحوا للطواغيت وفيهم  بقايا على دين المسيح متمسكين بعبادة الله وتوحيده فكان ممن فعل ذلك من  ملوكهم ملك من الروم  يقال له " دقيانوس    " عبد الأصنام وذبح للطواغيت وقتل من خالفه وكان ينزل قرى الروم  ولا يترك في قرية نزلها أحدا إلا فتنه حتى يعبد الأصنام ويذبح للطواغيت أو قتله حتى نزل مدينة أصحاب الكهف وهي " أفسوس    " فلما نزلها كبر على أهل الإيمان فاستخفوا منه وهربوا في كل وجه وكان " دقيانوس    " حين قدمها أمر أن يتبع أهل الإيمان فيجمعوا له واتخذ شرطا من الكفار من أهلها يتبعون أهل الإيمان في أماكنهم فيخرجونهم إلى " دقيانوس     " فيخيرهم بين القتل وبين عبادة الأوثان والذبح للطواغيت فمنهم من يرغب  في الحياة ومنهم من يأبى أن يعبد غير الله فيقتل ، فلما رأى ذلك أهل الشدة  في الإيمان بالله جعلوا يسلمون أنفسهم للعذاب والقتل فيقتلون ويقطعون ثم  يربط ما قطع من أجسامهم على سور المدينة من نواحيها وعلى كل باب من أبوابها  حتى عظمت الفتنة فلما رأى ذلك الفتية حزنوا حزنا شديدا فقاموا واشتغلوا  بالصلاة والصيام والصدقة والتسبيح والدعاء وكانوا من أشراف الروم وكانوا  ثمانية نفر بكوا وتضرعوا إلى الله وجعلوا يقولون : ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعو من دونه إلها لقد قلنا إذا شططا إن  عبدنا غيره ، اكشف عن عبادك المؤمنين هذه الفتنة وارفع عنهم هذا البلاء  حتى يعلنوا عبادتك . فبينما هم على مثل ذلك وقد دخلوا في مصلى لهم أدركهم  الشرط فوجدوهم وهم سجود على وجوههم يبكون ويتضرعون إلى الله فقالوا لهم :  ما خلفكم عن أمر الملك؟ انطلقوا إليه ثم خرجوا فرفعوا أمرهم إلى " دقيانوس     " فقالوا : تجمع الناس للذبح لآلهتك ، وهؤلاء الفتية من أهل بيتك  يستهزئون بك ويعصون أمرك! فلما سمع بذلك بعث إليهم فأتى بهم تفيض أعينهم من  الدمع معفرة وجوههم بالتراب فقال لهم : ما منعكم أن تشهدوا الذبح لآلهتنا  التي تعبد في الأرض وتجعلوا أنفسكم أسوة للسادات من أهل مدينتكم؟ اختاروا :  إما أن تذبحوا لآلهتنا وإما أن أقتلكم . فقال مكسلمينا  وهو  أكبرهم : إن لنا إلها ملأ السموات والأرض عظمة لن ندعو من دونه إلها أبدا  له الحمد والتكبير والتسبيح من أنفسنا خالصا أبدا إياه نعبد وإياه نسأل  النجاة والخير فأما الطواغيت فلن نعبدها أبدا فاصنع بنا ما بدا لك . وقال  أصحاب مكسلمينا  لدقيانوس  مثل ما قال   [ ص: 147 ] مكسلمينا  فلما  قالوا ذلك أمر فنزع عنهم لبوسا كان عليهم من لبوس عظمائهم ثم قال : سأفرغ  لكم فأنجز لكم ما أوعدتكم من العقوبة وما يمنعني أن أعجل ذلك لكم إلا أني  أراكم شبانا حديثة أسنانكم فلا أحب أن أهلككم حتى أجعل لكم أجلا تذكرون فيه  وتراجعون عقولكم ثم أمر بحلية كانت عليهم من ذهب وفضة فنزعت عنهم ثم أمر  بهم فأخرجوا من عنده . 

 وانطلق دقيانوس  إلى  مدينة سوى مدينتهم قريبا منهم لبعض أموره فلما رأى الفتية خروجه بادروا  قدومه وخافوا إذا قدم مدينتهم أن يذكرهم [ وأن يعذبهم ] فائتمروا بينهم أن  يأخذ كل رجل منهم نفقة من بيت أبيه فيتصدقوا منها ويتزودوا بما بقي ثم  ينطلقوا إلى كهف قريب من المدينة في جبل يقال له بخلوس  فيمكثون فيه ويعبدون الله حتى إذا جاء دقيانوس  أتوه  فقاموا بين يديه فيصنع بهم ما شاء فلما قال ذلك بعضهم لبعض عمد كل فتى  منهم إلى بيت أبيه فأخذ نفقة فتصدق منها ثم انطلقوا بما بقي معهم واتبعهم  كلب كان لهم حتى أتوا ذلك الكهف فلبثوا فيه . 

 قال كعب الأحبار    :  مروا بكلب فتبعهم فطردوه ففعل ذلك مرارا فقال لهم الكلب : يا قوم ما تريدون  مني؟ لا تخشون جانبي أنا أحب أحباب الله فناموا حتى أحرسكم . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : هربوا ليلا من دقيانوس  وكانوا سبعة فمروا براع معه كلب فتبعهم على دينهم وتبعه كلبه فخرجوا من البلد إلى الكهف وهو قريب من البلد . 

 قال ابن إسحاق    : فلبثوا فيه ليس لهم عمل إلا الصلاة والصيام والتسبيح والتكبير والتحميد ابتغاء وجه الله وجعلوا نفقتهم إلى فتى منهم يقال له : تمليخا  فكان  يبتاع لهم أرزاقهم من المدينة سرا وكان من أحملهم وأجلدهم وكان إذا دخل  المدينة يضع ثيابا كانت عليه حسانا ويأخذ ثيابا كثياب المساكين الذين  يستطعمون فيها ثم يأخذ ورقه فينطلق إلى المدينة فيشتري لهم طعاما وشرابا  ويتجسس لهم الخبر هل ذكر هو وأصحابه بشيء ثم يرجع إلى أصحابه فلبثوا بذلك  ما لبثوا ثم قدم دقيانوس  المدينة فأمر عظماء أهلها فذبحوا للطواغيت ففزع من ذلك أهل الإيمان وكان تمليخا  بالمدينة  يشتري لأصحابه طعامهم فرجع إلى أصحابه وهو يبكي ومعه طعام قليل وأخبرهم أن  الجبار قد دخل المدينة وأنهم قد ذكروا والتمسوا مع عظماء المدينة ففزعوا  ووقعوا سجودا يدعون الله ويتضرعون إليه ويتعوذون من الفتنة ثم إن تمليخا  قال  لهم : يا إخوتاه ارفعوا رءوسكم واطعموا وتوكلوا على ربكم فرفعوا رءوسهم  وأعينهم تفيض من الدمع فطعموا وذلك غروب الشمس ثم جلسوا يتحدثون ويتدارسون  ويذكر بعضهم بعضا فبينما هم على ذلك إذ ضرب الله على آذانهم النوم في الكهف  وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بباب الكهف فأصابه ما أصابهم وهم مؤمنون موقنون  ونفقتهم عند رءوسهم .   [ ص: 148 ] 

 فلما كان من الغد فقدهم دقيانوس  فالتمسهم  فلم يجدهم فقال لبعضهم : لقد ساءني شأن هؤلاء الفتية الذين ذهبوا لقد  كانوا ظنوا أن بي غضبا عليهم لجهلهم ما جهلوا من أمري ما كنت لأحمل عليهم  إن هم تابوا وعبدوا آلهتي فقال عظماء المدينة : ما أنت بحقيق أن ترحم قوما  فجرة مردة عصاة قد كنت أجلت لهم أجلا ولو شاءوا لرجعوا في ذلك الأجل ولكنهم  لم يتوبوا فلما قالوا ذلك غضب غضبا شديدا ثم أرسل إلى آبائهم فأتى بهم  فسألهم عنهم فقال : أخبروني عن أبنائكم المردة الذين عصوني [ ووعدهم بالقتل  ] فقالوا له : أما نحن فلم نعصك فلم تقتلنا بقوم مردة قد ذهبوا بأموالنا  فأهلكوها في أسواق المدينة ثم انطلقوا وارتقوا إلى جبل يدعى بخلوس؟  فلما  قالوا له ذلك خلى سبيلهم وجعل لا يدري ما يصنع بالفتية فألقى الله في نفسه  أن يأمر بالكهف فيسد عليهم وأراد الله أن يكرمهم ويجعلهم آية لأمة تستخلف  من بعدهم وأن يبين لهم أن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في  القبور فأمر دقيانوس  بالكهف  أن يسد عليهم وقال : دعوهم كما هم في الكهف يموتون جوعا وعطشا ويكون كهفهم  الذي اختاروا قبرا لهم وهو يظن أنهم أيقاظ يعلمون ما يصنع بهم وقد توفى  الله أرواحهم وفاة النوم وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بباب الكهف قد غشيهم ما غشيهم  يتقلبون ذات اليمين وذات الشمال . 

 ثم إن رجلين مؤمنين في بيت الملك دقيانوس  يكتمان إيمانهما اسم أحدهما " يندروس    " واسم الآخر " روناس     " ائتمرا أن يكتبا شأن الفتية وأنسابهم وأسماءهم وخبرهم في لوح من رصاص  ويجعلاهما في تابوت من نحاس ويجعلا التابوت في البنيان وقالا لعل الله أن  يظهر على هؤلاء الفتية قوما مؤمنين قبل يوم القيامة فيعلم من فتح عنهم حين  يقرأ هذا الكتاب [ خبرهم ] ففعلا وبنيا عليه فبقي " دقيانوس    " ما بقي ثم مات هو وقومه وقرون بعده كثيرة وخلفت الملوك بعد الملوك . 

 وقال  عبيد بن عمير  كان  أصحاب الكهف فتيانا مطوقين مسورين ذوي ذوائب وكان معهم كلب صيدهم فخرجوا  في عيد لهم عظيم في زي عظيم وموكب وأخرجوا معهم آلهتهم التي يعبدونها وقد  قذف الله في قلوب الفتية الإيمان وكان أحدهم وزير الملك فآمنوا وأخفى كل  واحد منهم إيمانه فقالوا في أنفسهم نخرج من بين أظهر هؤلاء القوم لا يصيبنا  عقاب بجرمهم فخرج شاب منهم حتى انتهى إلى ظل شجرة فجلس فيه ثم خرج آخر  فرآه جالسا وحده فرجا أن يكون على مثل أمره من غير أن يظهر ذلك ثم خرج  الآخر فاجتمعوا في مكان فقال بعضهم لبعض : ما جمعكم؟ وكل واحد يكتم صاحبه  إيمانه مخافة على نفسه ثم قالوا : ليخرج كل فتى فيخلو   [ ص: 149 ] بصاحبه ثم يفشي واحد سره إلى صاحبه ففعلوا فإذا هم جميعا على الإيمان وإذا كهف في الجبل قريب منهم فقال بعضهم لبعض : فأووا إلى الكهف ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ،  فدخلوا الكهف ومعهم كلب صيدهم فناموا ثلاثمائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا وفقدهم  قومهم فطلبوهم فعمى الله عليهم آثارهم وكهفهم فكتبوا أسماءهم وأنسابهم في  لوح : فلان وفلان وفلان أبناء ملوكنا فقدناهم في شهر كذا في سنة كذا في  مملكة فلان ابن فلان ووضعوا اللوح في خزانة الملك وقالوا : ليكونن لهذا شأن  ومات ذلك الملك وجاء قرن بعد قرن . 

 وقال  وهب بن منبه    : جاء حواري عيسى  عليه السلام إلى مدينة أصحاب الكهف  فأراد  أن يدخلها فقيل له : إن على بابها صنما لا يدخلها أحد إلا سجد له فكره أن  يدخلها فأتى حماما قريبا من المدينة فكان يؤاجر نفسه من الحمامي ويعمل فيه  ورأى صاحب الحمام في حمامه البركة وعلقه فتية من أهل المدينة فجعل يخبرهم  خبر السماء والأرض وخبر الآخرة حتى آمنوا وصدقوه وكان شرط على صاحب الحمام  أن الليل لي لا يحول بيني وبينه ولا بين الصلاة أحد وكان على ذلك حتى أتى  ابن الملك بامرأة فدخل بها الحمام فعيره الحواري وقال : أنت ابن الملك  وتدخل مع هذه؟ فاستحيا وذهب فرجع مرة أخرى فقال له مثل ذلك فسبه وانتهره  ولم يلتفت إلى ذلك حتى دخلا معا فماتا في الحمام وأتى الملك فقيل له : قتل  صاحب الحمام ابنك فالتمس فلم يقدر عليه وهرب فقال : من كان يصحبه؟ فسموا  الفتية فالتمسوا فخرجوا من المدينة فمروا بصاحب لهم على مثل إيمانهم فانطلق  معهم ومعه كلب حتى آواهم الليل إلى الكهف فدخلوه وقالوا : [ نلبث هاهنا  إلى الليل ] ثم نصبح إن شاء الله تعالى فترون رأيكم فضرب الله على آذانهم  فخرج الملك في أصحابه يبتغونهم حتى وجدوهم فدخلوا الكهف فلما أراد رجل منهم  دخوله أرعب فلم يطق أحد أن يدخله فقال قائل منهم : أليس لو قدرت عليهم  قتلتهم؟ قال : بلى قال : فابن عليهم باب الكهف [ واتركهم فيه يموتون جوعا  وعطشا ففعل . 

 قال وهب    : فعبر زمان  بعد زمان ] بعدما سد عليهم باب الكهف ثم إن راعيا أدركه المطر عند الكهف  فقال لو فتحت هذا الكهف وأدخلت غنمي فيه من المطر لكان حسنا فلم يزل يعالجه  حتى فتح ورد الله عليهم أرواحهم من الغد حين أصبحوا .   [ ص: 150 ] 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : ثم ملك أهل تلك البلاد رجل صالح يقال له : " بيدروس     " فلما ملك بقي في ملكه ثمانيا وستين سنة فتحزب الناس في ملكه فكانوا  أحزابا منهم من يؤمن بالله ويعلم أن الساعة حق ومنهم من يكذب بها فكبر ذلك  على الملك الصالح فبكى وتضرع إلى الله وحزن حزنا شديدا لما رأى أهل الباطل  يزيدون ويظهرون على أهل الحق ويقولون لا حياة إلا حياة الدنيا وإنما تبعث  الأرواح ولا تبعث الأجساد فجعل " بيدروس     " يرسل إلى من يظن فيه خيرا وأنهم أئمة في الخلق فجعلوا يكذبون بالساعة  حتى كادوا أن يحولوا الناس عن الحق وملة الحواريين فلما رأى ذلك الملك  الصالح دخل بيته وأغلقه عليه ولبس مسحا وجعل تحته رمادا فجلس عليه فدأب  ليله ونهاره زمانا يتضرع إلى الله تعالى ويبكي ويقول : أي رب قد ترى اختلاف  هؤلاء فابعث إليهم آية تبين لهم [ بطلان ما هم عليه ] ثم إن الرحمن الرحيم  الذي يكره هلكة العباد أراد أن يظهر الفتية أصحاب الكهف ويبين للناس شأنهم  ويجعلهم آية وحجة عليهم ليعلموا أن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها ويستجيب لعبده  الصالح بيدروس  ويتم نعمته عليه وأن يجمع من كان تبدد من المؤمنين فألقى الله في نفس رجل من أهل ذلك البلد الذي فيه الكهف وكان اسم ذلك الرجل " أوليانوس     " أن يهدم ذلك البنيان الذي على فم الكهف فيبني به حظيرة لغنمه فاستأجر  غلامين فجعلا ينزعان تلك الحجارة ويبنيان تلك الحظيرة حتى نزعا ما على فم  الكهف وفتحا باب الكهف وحجبهم الله عن الناس بالرعب فلما فتحا باب الكهف  أذن الله ذو القدرة والسلطان محيي الموتى للفتية أن يجلسوا بين ظهراني  الكهف فجلسوا فرحين مسفرة وجوههم طيبة أنفسهم فسلم بعضهم على بعض فكأنما  استيقظوا من ساعتهم التي كانوا يستيقظون فيها إذا أصبحوا من ليلتهم ثم  قاموا إلى الصلاة فصلوا كالذي كانوا يفعلون لا يرى في وجوههم ولا ألوانهم  شيء ينكرونه كهيئتهم حين رقدوا وهم يرون أن دقيانوس  في طلبهم فلما قضوا صلاتهم قالوا ليمليخا  صاحب  نفقاتهم : أنبئنا ما الذي قال الناس في شأننا عشية أمس عند هذا الجبار؟  وهم يظنون أنهم رقدوا كبعض ما كانوا يرقدون وقد خيل إليهم أنهم قد ناموا  أطول مما كانوا ينامون حتى يتساءلوا بينهم فقال بعضهم لبعض كم لبثتم نياما؟  قالوا : لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم ثم قالوا : ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم وكل ذلك في  أنفسهم يسير فقال لهم يمليخا    : التمستم في المدينة فلم توجدوا وهو يريد أن يؤتى بكم اليوم فتذبحون للطواغيت أو يقتلكم فما شاء الله بعد ذلك فعل فقال لهم مكسلمينا    : يا إخوتاه اعلموا أنكم ملاقو الله فلا تكفروا بعد إيمانكم إذا دعاكم عدو الله . 

 ثم قالوا ليمليخا    : انطلق إلى المدينة فتسمع ما يقال علينا بها وما الذي يذكر عند دقيانوس  وتلطف ولا تشعرن بك أحدا وابتع لنا طعاما   [ ص: 151 ] فائتنا به وزدنا على الطعام الذي جئنا به فقد أصبحنا جياعا ففعل يمليخا  كما  كان يفعل ووضع ثيابه وأخذ الثياب التي يتنكر فيها وأخذ ورقا [ من نفقتهم  التي كانت معهم والتي ضربت بطابع دقيانوس فكانت كخفاف الربع فانطلق يمليخا  خارجا ] فلما مر بباب الكهف رأى الحجارة منزوعة عن باب الكهف فعجب منها ثم  مر ولم يبال بها حتى أتى باب المدينة مستخفيا فصد عن الطريق تخوفا أن يراه  أحد من أهلها فيعرفه ولا يشعر أن دقيانوس  وأهله قد هلكوا قبل ذلك بثلاثمائة سنة فلما أتى يمليخا  باب  المدينة رفع بصره فرأى فوق ظهر الباب علامة تكون لأهل الإيمان إذا كان  الإيمان ظاهرا فيها فلما رآها عجب وجعل ينظر إليها مستخفيا وجعل ينظر يمينا  وشمالا ثم ترك ذلك الباب فتحول إلى باب آخر من أبوابها فرأى مثل ذلك فجعل  يخيل إليه أن المدينة ليست بالتي كان يعرف ورأى ناسا كثيرا محدثين لم يكن  يراهم قبل ذلك فجعل يمشي ويتعجب ويخيل إليه أنه حيران ثم رجع إلى الباب  الذي أتى منه فجعل يتعجب بينه وبين نفسه ويقول : يا ليت شعري ما هذا؟ أما  عشية أمس كان المسلمون يخفون هذه العلامة ويستخفون بها وأما اليوم فإنها  ظاهرة لعلي نائم؟ ثم يرى أنه ليس بنائم فأخذ كساءه فجعله على رأسه ثم دخل  المدينة فجعل يمشي بين ظهري سوقها فيسمع ناسا يحلفون باسم عيسى ابن مريم  فزاده  فرقا ورأى أنه حيران فقام مسندا ظهره إلى جدار من جدر المدينة يقول في  نفسه : والله ما أدري ما هذا أما عشية أمس فليس على ظهر الأرض إنسان يذكر عيسى ابن مريم  إلا قتل وأما الغداة فأسمعهم وكل إنسان يذكر اسم عيسى  ولا  يخاف أحدا ثم قال في نفسه : لعل هذه ليست بالمدينة التي أعرف والله ما  أعرف مدينة قرب مدينتنا فقام كالحيران ثم لقي فتى فقال له : ما اسم هذه  المدينة يا فتى؟ قال اسمها " أفسوس     " فقال في نفسه : لعل بي مسا أو أمرا أذهب عقلي والله يحق لي أن أسرع  الخروج منها قبل أن أخزى فيها أو يصيبني شر فأهلك ثم إنه أفاق فقال : والله  لو عجلت الخروج من المدينة قبل أن يفطن بي لكان أيسر بي . 

 فدنا من الذين يبيعون الطعام فأخرج الورق التي كانت معه فأعطاها رجلا منهم  فقال : بعني بهذه الورق طعاما فأخذها الرجل فنظر إلى ضرب الورق ونقشها  فعجب منه ثم طرحها إلى رجل من أصحابه فنظر إليها ثم جعلوا يتطارحونها بينهم  من رجل إلى رجل يتعجبون منها ثم جعلوا يتشاورون بينهم ويقول بعضهم لبعض :  إن هذا أصاب كنزا خبيئا في الأرض منذ زمان ودهر طويل فلما رآهم يمليخا  يتشاورون من أجله فرق فرقا شديدا وجعل يرتعد ويظن أنهم قد فطنوا به وعرفوه  وأنهم إنما يريدون أن يذهبوا به إلى ملكهم دقيانوس وجعل   [ ص: 152 ] أناس  آخرون يأتونه فيتعرفونه [ فلا يعرفونه ] فقال لهم وهو شديد الفرق منهم :  افضلوا علي قد أخذتم ورقي فأمسكوها وأما طعامكم فلا حاجة لي به فقالوا له :  من أنت يا فتى وما شأنك؟ والله لقد وجدت كنزا من كنوز الأولين وأنت تريد  أن تخفيه عنا فانطلق معنا وأرنا وشاركنا فيه نخف عليك ما وجدت فإنك إن لم  تفعل نأت بك إلى السلطان فنسلمك إليه فيقتلك فلما سمع قولهم قال في نفسه قد  وقعت في كل شيء كنت أحذر منه فقالوا : يا فتى إنك والله لا تستطيع أن تكتم  ما وجدت فجعل يمليخا لا يدري ما يقول لهم وما يرجع إليهم وفرق حتى ما [  وجد ما ] يخبر إليهم شيئا فلما رأوه لا يتكلم أخذوا كساءه فطرحوه في عنقه  ثم جعلوا يقودونه في سكك المدينة [ صغيرهم وكبيرهم ] حتى سمع به من فيها [  فسألوه : ما الخبر؟ ] فقيل : هذا رجل عنده كنز فاجتمع إليه أهل المدينة  صغيرهم وكبيرهم فجعلوا ينظرون إليه ويقولون : والله ما هذا الفتى من أهل  هذه المدينة وما رأيناه فيها قط وما نعرفه قط فجعل يمليخا لا يدري ما يقول  لهم فلما اجتمع عليه أهل المدينة فرق فسكت فلم يتكلم وكان مستيقنا أن أباه  وإخوته بالمدينة وأن حسبه ونسبه من أهل المدينة من عظماء أهلها وأنهم  سيأتونه إذا سمعوا به فبينا هو قائم كالحيران ينتظر متى يأتيه بعض أهله  فيخلصه من أيديهم إذ اختطفوه وانطلقوا به إلى رئيسي المدينة ومدبريها  اللذين يدبران أمرها وهما رجلان صالحان اسم أحدهما " أريوس    " واسم الآخر " طنطيوس    " فلما انطلق به إليهما ظن يمليخا  أنه ينطلق به إلى دقيانوس  الجبار فجعل يلتفت يمينا وشمالا وجعل الناس يسخرون منه كما يسخرون من المجنون وجعل يمليخا  يبكي  ثم رفع رأسه إلى السماء فقال في نفسه اللهم إله السماء وإله الأرض أفرغ  اليوم علي صبرا وأولج معي روحا منك تؤيدني به عند هذا الجبار وجعل يبكي  ويقول في نفسه : فرق بيني وبين إخوتي يا ليتهم يعلمون ما لقيت ولو أنهم  يعلمون فيأتوني فنقوم جميعا بين يدي هذا الجبار فإنا كنا تواثقنا لنكونن  معا ولا نكفر بالله ولا نشرك به شيئا ، فرق بيني وبينهم فلن يروني ولن  أراهم أبدا وكنا تواثقنا أن لا نفترق في حياة ولا موت أبدا يحدث به نفسه يمليخا  فيما أخبر أصحابه حين رجع إليهم حتى انتهى إلى الرجلين الصالحين " أريوس    " و " طنطيوس    " . 

 فلما رأى يمليخا  أنه لا يذهب به إلى دقيانوس   [ ص: 153 ] أفاق وذهب عنه البكاء فأخذ أريوس    [ وطنطيوس    ] الورق فنظرا إليها وعجبا منها ثم قال له أحدهما : أين الكنز الذي وجدت يا فتى؟ فقال يمليخا    : ما وجدت كنزا ولكن هذا ورق آبائي ونقش هذه المدينة وضربها ولكن والله ما أدري ما شأني وما أقول لكم فقال أحدهما : فمن أنت؟ فقال يمليخا     : أما أنا فكنت أرى أني من أهل هذه المدينة ، فقالوا : ومن أبوك ومن  يعرفك فيها فأنبأهم باسم أبيه فلم يجدوا أحدا يعرفه ولا أباه فقال له  أحدهما : أنت رجل كذاب لا تنبئنا بالحق ، فلم يدر يمليخا  ما  يقول لهم غير أنه نكس رأسه [ وأطرق بصره ] إلى الأرض فقال بعض من حوله :  هذا رجل مجنون ، وقال بعضهم : ليس بمجنون ولكنه يحمق نفسه عمدا لكي ينفلت  منكم فقال له أحدهما ونظر إليه نظرا شديدا : أتظن أنا نرسلك ونصدقك بأن هذا  مال أبيك ونقش هذا الورق وضربها أكثر من ثلاثمائة سنة وإنما أنت غلام شاب  أتظن أنك تأفكنا وتسخر بنا ونحن شمط كما ترى وحولك سراة أهل المدينة وولاة  أمرها وخزائن هذه البلدة بأيدينا وليس عندنا من هذا الضرب درهم ولا دينار  وإني لأظنني سآمر بك فتعذب عذابا شديدا ثم أوثقك حتى تعترف بهذا الكنز الذي  وجدته . 

 فلما قال ذلك قال لهم يمليخا    : أنبئوني عن شيء أسألكم عنه فإن فعلتم صدقتكم عما عندي ، قالوا : سل لا نكتمك شيئا قال لهم : ما فعل الملك دقيانوس  ؟ قالوا : لا نعرف اليوم على وجه الأرض ملكا يسمى دقيانوس  ولم يكن إلا ملك هلك منذ زمان ودهر طويل وهلكت بعده قرون كثيرة فقال يمليخا     : إني إذا لحيران وما يصدقني أحد من الناس بما أقول لقد كنا فتية [ على  دين واحد وهو الإسلام ] وإن الملك أكرهنا على عبادة الأوثان والذبح  للطواغيت فهربنا منه عشية أمس فنمنا فلما انتبهنا خرجت لأشتري لهم طعاما  وأتجسس الأخبار فإذا أنا كما ترون فانطلقوا معي إلى الكهف الذي في جبل بنجلوس  أريكم أصحابي فلما سمع أريوس  ما يقول يمليخا  قال : يا قوم لعل هذه آية من آيات الله جعلها الله لكم على يدي هذا الفتى فانطلقوا بنا معه يرينا أصحابه .

 فانطلق معه أريوس  وأسطيوس  وانطلق معهم أهل المدينة كبيرهم وصغيرهم نحو أصحاب الكهف لينظروا إليهم ولما رأى الفتية أصحاب الكهف يمليخا  قد احتبس عنهم بطعامهم وشرابهم عن القدر الذي كان يأتي به ظنوا أنه قد أخذ فذهب به إلى ملكهم دقيانوس  فبينما هم يظنون ذلك ويتخوفونه إذ سمعوا الأصوات وجلب الخيل مصعدة نحوهم فظنوا أنهم رسل الجبار دقيانوس  بعث إليهم ليؤتى بهم فقاموا إلى الصلاة وسلم بعضهم على بعض وأوصى بعضهم بعضا قالوا انطلقوا بنا نأت أخانا يمليخا  فإنه الآن بين يدي الجبار ينتظر متى نأتيه فبينما هم يقولون ذلك   [ ص: 154 ] وهم جلوس بين ظهري الكهف لم يروا إلا أريوس  وأصحابه وقوفا على باب الكهف . 

 وسبقهم يمليخا فدخل عليهم وهو يبكي فلما رأوه يبكي بكوا معه ثم سألوه عن  شأنه فأخبرهم وقص عليهم النبأ كله فعرفوا عند ذلك أنهم كانوا نياما بأمر  الله ذلك الزمان كله بأمر الله وإنما أوقظوا ليكونوا آية للناس وتصديقا  للبعث وليعلموا أن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها . 

 ثم دخل على أثر يمليخا  أريوس  فرأى  تابوتا من نحاس مختوما بخاتم من فضة فقام بباب الكهف ثم دعا رجلا من عظماء  أهل المدينة ففتح التابوت عندهم فوجدوا فيه لوحين من رصاص مكتوبا فيهما :  أن مكسلمينا  ومخشلمينا  ويمليخا  ومرطونس  وكشطونس  ويبرونس  وديموس  وبطيوس  وحالوش  كانوا فتية هربوا من ملكهم دقيانوس  الجبار  مخافة أن يفتنهم عن دينهم فدخلوا هذا الكهف فلما أخبر بمكانهم أمر بالكهف  فسد عليهم بالحجارة وإنا كتبنا شأنهم وخبرهم ليعلمه من بعدهم إن عثر عليهم  فلما قرأوه وعجبوا حمدوا الله الذي أراهم آية البعث فيهم ثم رفعوا أصواتهم  بحمد الله وتسبيحه ثم دخلوا على الفتية إلى الكهف فوجدوهم جلوسا بين  ظهرانيهم مشرقة وجوههم لم تبل ثيابهم فخر أريوس  وأصحابه سجودا وحمدوا الله الذي أراهم آية من آياته ثم كلم بعضهم بعضا وأنبأهم الفتية عن الذي لقوا من ملكهم دقيانوس    [ من إكراههم على عبادة الأوثان والذبح للطواغيت وإخفاء إيمانهم عنه وهربهم إلى الكهف ] ثم إن أريوس  وأصحابه بعثوا بريدا إلى ملكهم الصالح بيدروس  أن  عجل إلينا لعلك تنظر إلى آية من آيات الله جعلها الله في ملكك وجعلها آية  للعالمين لتكون لهم نورا وضياء وتصديقا للبعث فاعجل إلى فتية بعثهم الله عز  وجل وقد كان توفاهم منذ أكثر من ثلاثمائة سنة فلما أتى الملك الخبر رجع  إليه عقله وذهب همه فقال : أحمدك الله رب السموات والأرض وأعبدك وأسبح لك  تطولت علي ورحمتني فلم تطفئ النور الذي كنت جعلته لآبائي للعبد الصالح أسطنطينوس  الملك . 

 فلما نبأ به أهل المدينة ركبوا إليه وساروا معه حتى أتوا مدينة أفسوس  فتلقاهم أهل المدينة وساروا معه حتى صعدوا نحو الكهف فلما رأى الفتية بيدروس  فرحوا به وخروا سجدا على وجوههم وقام بيدروس  فاعتنقهم وبكى وهم جلوس بين يديه على الأرض يسبحون الله ويحمدونه ثم قال الفتية لبيدروس     : نستودعك الله [ إيمانك وخواتيم أعمالك ] والسلام عليك ورحمة الله حفظك  الله وحفظ ملكك ونعيذك بالله من شر الإنس والجن فبينما الملك قائم إذ رجعوا  إلى مضاجعهم فناموا وتوفى الله تعالى أنفسهم وقام الملك إليهم فجعل ثيابهم  عليهم وأمر أن يجعل كل رجل منهم في تابوت من ذهب فلما أمسى ونام أتوه في  المنام فقالوا له :   [ ص: 155 ] إننا  لم نخلق من ذهب ولا من فضة ولكنا خلقنا من تراب وإلى التراب نصير فاتركنا  كما كنا في الكهف على التراب حتى يبعثنا الله منه فأمر الملك حينئذ بتابوت  من ساج فجعلوا فيه وحجبهم الله حين خرجوا من عندهم بالرعب فلم يقدر أحد على  أن يدخل عليهم فأمر الملك فجعل على باب الكهف مسجدا يصلى فيه وجعل لهم  عيدا عظيما وأمر أن يؤتى كل سنة . 

 وقيل : إن يمليخا  لما  حمل إلى الملك الصالح قال له الملك : من أنت قال : أنا رجل من أهل هذه  المدينة وذكر أنه خرج أمس أو منذ أيام وذكر منزله وأقواما لم يعرفهم أحد  وكان الملك قد سمع أن فتية فقدوا في الزمن الأول وأن أسماءهم مكتوبة على  اللوح بالخزانة فدعا باللوح وقد نظر في أسمائهم فإذا هو من أولئك القوم  وذكر أسماء الآخرين فقال يمليخا  هم أصحابي فلما سمع الملك ذلك ركب ومن معه من القوم فلما أتوا باب الكهف قال يمليخا     : دعوني حتى أدخل على أصحابي فأبشرهم فإنهم إن رأوكم معي أرعبتموهم فدخل  فبشرهم فقبض الله أرواحهم وأعمى عليهم أثرهم فلم يهتدوا إليهم وذلك قوله عز  وجل : 

 ( إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف   ) أي : صاروا إلى الكهف ، يقال : أوى فلان إلى موضع كذا أي : اتخذه منزلا إلى الكهف وهو غار في جبل بنجلوس  واسم الكهف : " خيرم    " . 

 ( فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة   ) ومعنى الرحمة : الهداية في الدين . وقيل : الرزق ( وهيئ لنا   ) يسر لنا ( من أمرنا رشدا   ) أي : ما يلتمس من رضاك وما فيه رشدنا وقال ابن عباس    : رشدا أي مخرجا من الغار في سلامة .
**



**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (269)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية11 إلى الاية 22

**
**( فضربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا   ( 11 ) ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( ( فضربنا على آذانهم   ) أي : أنمناهم وألقينا عليهم النوم . وقيل : معناه منعنا نفوذ الأصوات إلى مسامعهم فإن النائم إذا سمع الصوت ينتبه ( في الكهف سنين عددا   ) أي : أنمناهم سنين معدودة وذكر العدد على سبيل التأكيد وقيل : ذكره يدل على الكثرة فإن القليل لا يعد في العادة . ( ثم بعثناهم   ) يعني من نومهم ( لنعلم ) أي : علم المشاهدة ( أي الحزبين   ) أي الطائفتين ( أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا   ) وذلك أن أهل القرية تنازعوا في مدة لبثهم في الكهف . واختلفوا في قوله : " أحصى لما لبثوا   " أحفظ لما مكثوا في كهفهم نياما أمدا أي : غاية وقال مجاهد    : عددا ونصبه على التفسير . 
[ ص: 156 ]   ( نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق إنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى   ( 13 ) وربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعو من دونه إلها لقد قلنا إذا شططا   ( 14 ) هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه آلهة لولا يأتون عليهم بسلطان بين فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا   ( 15 ) ( وإذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله فأووا إلى الكهف ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ويهيئ لكم من أمركم مرفقا   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( نحن نقص عليك ) [ نقرأ عليك ] ( نبأهم ) خبر أصحاب الكهف ( بالحق ) بالصدق ( إنهم فتية ) شبان ( آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى    ) إيمانا وبصيرة . ( وربطنا ) شددنا ( على قلوبهم ) بالصبر والتثبيت  وقويناهم بنور الإيمان حتى صبروا على هجران دار قومهم ومفارقة ما كانوا فيه  من العز وخصب العيش وفروا بدينهم إلى الكهف ( إذ قاموا   ) بين يدي دقيانوس  حين عاتبهم على ترك عبادة الصنم ( فقالوا ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعو من دونه إلها   ) قالوا ذلك لأن قومهم كانوا يعبدون الأوثان ( لقد قلنا إذا شططا   ) يعني : إن دعونا غير الله لقد قلنا إذا شططا ، قال ابن عباس    : جورا . وقال قتادة    : كذبا . وأصل الشطط والإشطاط مجاوزة القدر والإفراط . ( هؤلاء قومنا   ) يعني : أهل بلدهم ( اتخذوا من دونه ) أي من دون الله ( آلهة ) يعني : الأصنام يعبدونها ( لولا ) أي : هلا ( يأتون عليهم   ) أي : على عبادتهم ( بسلطان بين    ) بحجة واضحة تبين وتوضح أن الأصنام لا تستحق العبادة من دون الله ] (  فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا ) وزعم أن له شريكا وولدا . ثم قال بعضهم  لبعض : ( وإذ اعتزلتموهم   ) يعني قومهم ( وما يعبدون إلا الله   ) قرأ ابن مسعود    " وما يعبدون من دون الله " وأما القراءة المعروفة فمعناها أنهم كانوا يعبدون الله ويعبدون   [ ص: 157 ] معه الأوثان يقولون : وإذ : اعتزلتموهم وجميع ما يعبدون إلا الله فإنكم لم تعتزلوا عبادته ( فأووا إلى الكهف   ) فالجأوا إليه ( ينشر لكم   ) يبسط لكم ( ربكم من رحمته ويهيئ لكم   ) يسهل لكم ( من أمركم مرفقا   ) أي : ما يعود إليه يسركم ورفقكم قرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع  وابن عامر    " مرفقا " بفتح الميم وكسر الفاء وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الميم وفتح الفاء ومعناهما واحد ، وهو ما يرتفق به الإنسان . 
( وترى الشمس إذا طلعت تزاور عن كهفهم ذات اليمين وإذا غربت تقرضهم ذات الشمال وهم في فجوة منه ذلك من آيات الله من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا   ( 17 ) وتحسبهم  أيقاظا وهم رقود ونقلبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه  بالوصيد لو اطلعت عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا ولملئت منهم رعبا   ( 18 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وترى الشمس إذا طلعت تزاور   ) قرأ ابن عامر  ويعقوب    : " تزور " بسكون الزاي وتشديد الراء على وزن تحمر وقرأ أهل الكوفة    : بفتح الزاي خفيفة وألف بعدها وقرأ الآخرون بتشديد الزاي وكلها بمعنى واحد أي : تميل وتعدل ( عن كهفهم ذات اليمين   ) أي : جانب اليمين ( وإذا غربت تقرضهم   ) أي : تتركهم وتعدل عنهم ( ذات الشمال   ) أصل القرض القطع ( وهم في فجوة منه   ) أي : متسع من الكهف وجمعها فجوات قال  ابن قتيبة     : كان كهفهم مستقبل بنات نعش لا تقع فيه الشمس عند الطلوع ولا عند الغروب  ولا فيما بين ذلك قال : اختار الله لهم مضطجعا في مقناة لا تدخل عليهم  الشمس فتؤذيهم بحرها وتغير ألوانهم وهم في متسع ينالهم برد الريح ونسيمها  ويدفع عنهم كرب الغار وغمومه . 

 وقال بعضهم : هذا القول خطأ ، وهو أن الكهف كان مستقبل بنات نعش فكانت  الشمس لا تقع عليهم ولكن الله صرف الشمس عنهم بقدرته وحال بينها وبينهم ،  ألا ترى أنه قال : 

 ( ذلك من آيات الله ) من عجائب صنع الله ودلالات قدرته التي يعتبر بها (  من يهد الله فهو المهتد ومن يضلل ) أي : من يضلله الله ولم يرشده ( فلن تجد له وليا   ) معينا ( مرشدا ) قوله تعالى : ( وتحسبهم أيقاظا   ) أي : منتبهين جمع يقظ ويقظ ( وهم رقود   ) نيام جمع   [ ص: 158 ] راقد مثل قاعد وقعود وإنما اشتبه حالهم لأنهم كانوا مفتحي الأعين يتنفسون ولا يتكلمون . 

 ( ونقلبهم ذات اليمين وذات الشمال   ) مرة للجنب الأيمن ومرة للجنب الأيسر . قال ابن عباس    : كانوا يقلبون في السنة مرة من جانب إلى جانب لئلا تأكل الأرض لحومهم . وقيل كان يوم عاشوراء يوم تقلبهم . وقال  أبو هريرة    : كان لهم في كل سنة تقلبان . 

 ( ( وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد   ) أكثر أهل التفسير على أنه كان من جنس الكلاب . 

 وروي عن  ابن جريج    : أنه كان أسدا وسمي الأسد كلبا فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا على عتبة بن أبي لهب  فقال : " اللهم سلط عليه كلبا من كلابك " فافترسه أسد   . 

 والأول أصح . 

 قال ابن عباس    : كان كلبا أغر . ويروى عنه : فوق القلطي ودون الكردي [ والقلطي : كلب صيني ] . 

 وقال مقاتل    : كان أصفر . وقال القرظي    : كان شدة صفرته تضرب إلى الحمرة . وقال الكلبي    : لونه كالخلنج وقيل : لون الحجر . 

 قال ابن عباس    : كان اسمه قطمير وعن علي    : اسمه ريان . وقال الأوزاعي    : بتور . وقال  السدي    : تور وقال كعب    : صهيلة . 

قال خالد بن معدان    : ليس في الجنة شيء من الدواب سوى كلب أصحاب الكهف وحمار بلعام    . 

 قوله ( بالوصيد ) قال مجاهد  والضحاك    : " والوصيد " : فناء الكهف وقال عطاء    : " الوصيد " عتبة الباب . وقال  السدي    : " الوصيد " الباب وهو رواية عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    . 

 فإن قيل : لم يكن للكهف باب ولا عتبة؟ 

 قيل : معناه موضع الباب والعتبة كان الكلب قد بسط ذراعيه وجعل وجهه عليهم . 

 قال  السدي     : كان أصحاب الكهف إذا انقلبوا انقلب الكلب معهم وإذا انقلبوا إلى اليمين  كسر الكلب أذنه اليمنى ورقد عليها وإذا انقلبوا إلى الشمال كسر أذنه  اليسرى ورقد عليها .   [ ص: 159 ] 

 ( لو اطلعت عليهم   ) يا محمد    ( لوليت منهم فرارا   ) لما ألبسهم الله من الهيبة حتى لا يصل إليهم أحد حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله فيوقظهم الله تعالى من رقدتهم ( ولملئت منهم رعبا   ) خوفا قرأ أهل الحجاز  بتشديد اللام والآخرون بتخفيفها . 

 واختلفوا في أن الرعب كان لماذا قيل من وحشة المكان . 

 وقال الكلبي    : لأن أعينهم كانت مفتحة كالمستيقظ الذي يريد أن يتكلم وهم نيام . 

 وقيل : لكثرة شعورهم وطول أظفارهم ولتقلبهم من غير حس ولا إشعار . 

 وقيل : إن الله تعالى منعهم بالرعب لئلا يراهم أحد . 

 وروي عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : غزونا مع معاوية  نحو الروم  فمررنا بالكهف الذي فيه أصحاب الكهف ، فقال معاوية    : لو كشف لنا عن هؤلاء فنظرنا إليهم . فقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم : لقد منع ذلك من هو خير منك ، فقال : " لو اطلعت عليهم لوليت منهم فرارا   " فبعث معاوية  ناسا فقال : اذهبوا فانظروا فلما دخلوا الكهف بعث الله عليهم ريحا فأخرجتهم   . 
( وكذلك بعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم قال  قائل منهم كم لبثتم قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم قالوا ربكم أعلم بما  لبثتم فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما  فليأتكم برزق منه وليتلطف ولا يشعرن بكم أحدا   ( 19 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وكذلك بعثناهم   ) أي : كما أنمناهم في الكهف وحفظنا أجسادهم من البلى على طول الزمان فكذلك بعثناهم من النومة التي تشبه الموت ( ليتساءلوا بينهم   ) ليسأل بعضهم بعضا واللام فيه لام العاقبة لأنهم لم يبعثوا للسؤال . 

 ( قال قائل منهم ) وهو رئيسهم مكسلمينا    ( كم لبثتم ) في نومكم؟ وذلك أنهم استنكروا طول نومهم ويقال : إنهم راعهم ما فاتهم من الصلاة فقالوا ذلك . 

 ( قالوا لبثنا يوما ) وذلك أنهم دخلوا الكهف غدوة فقالوا فانتبهوا [ حين انتبهوا ] عشية   [ ص: 160 ] فقالوا  : لبثنا يوما ثم نظروا وقد بقيت من الشمس بقية فقالوا : ( أو بعض يوم )  فلما نظروا إلى طول شعورهم وأظفارهم علموا أنهم لبثوا أكثر من يوم . 

 ( قالوا ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم   ) وقيل : إن رئيسهم مكسلمينا  لما سمع الاختلاف بينهم قال : دعوا الاختلاف ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم ( فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه   ) يعني يمليخا    . 

 قرأ أبو عمرو  وحمزة  وأبو بكر    : بورقكم ساكنة الراء والباقون بكسرها ومعناهما واحد وهي الفضة مضروبة كانت أو غير مضروبة . 

 ( إلى المدينة ) قيل : هي طرسوس  وكان اسمها في الجاهلية أفسوس  فسموها في الإسلام طرسوس    . 

 ( فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما    ) أي : أحل طعاما حتى لا يكون من غصب أو سبب حرام وقيل : أمروه أن يطلب  ذبيحة مؤمن ولا يكون من ذبيحة من يذبح لغير الله وكان فيهم مؤمنون يخفون  إيمانهم وقال الضحاك    : أطيب طعاما وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : أجود طعاما وقال عكرمة    : أكثر وأصل الزكاة الزيادة وقيل : أرخص طعاما . 

 ( فليأتكم برزق منه   ) أي : قوت وطعام تأكلونه ( وليتلطف ) وليترفق في الطريق وفي المدينة وليكن في ستر وكتمان ( ولا يشعرن   ) ولا يعلمن ( بكم أحدا   ) من الناس . 
( إنهم إن يظهروا عليكم يرجموكم أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا   ( 20 ) ( وكذلك  أعثرنا عليهم ليعلموا أن وعد الله حق وأن الساعة لا ريب فيها إذ يتنازعون  بينهم أمرهم فقالوا ابنوا عليهم بنيانا ربهم أعلم بهم قال الذين غلبوا على  أمرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا   ( 21 ) ) 

 ( إنهم إن يظهروا عليكم   ) أي : يعلموا بمكانكم ( يرجموكم ) قال  ابن جريج    : يشتمونكم ويؤذونكم بالقول وقيل : يقتلوكم وقيل : كان من عاداتهم القتل بالحجارة وهو أخبث القتل وقيل : يضربوكم ( أو يعيدوكم في ملتهم   ) أي إلى الكفر ( ولن تفلحوا إذا أبدا   ) إن عدتم إليه . قوله عز وجل : ( وكذلك أعثرنا   ) أي : أطلعنا ( عليهم ) يقال : عثرت على الشيء : إذا اطلعت عليه وأعثرت غيري أي : أطلعته ( ليعلموا أن وعد الله حق   ) يعني قوم بيدروس  الذين أنكروا البعث ( وأن الساعة لا ريب فيها إذ يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم   ) قال ابن عباس    :   [ ص: 161 ] يتنازعون  في البنيان فقال المسلمون : نبني عليهم مسجدا يصلي فيه الناس لأنهم على  ديننا وقال المشركون : نبني عليهم بنيانا لأنهم من أهل نسبنا . 

 وقال عكرمة    : تنازعوا  في البعث ، فقال المسلمون : البعث للأجساد والأرواح معا ، وقال قوم :  للأرواح دون الأجساد فبعثهم الله تعالى وأراهم أن البعث للأجساد والأرواح .  

 وقيل : تنازعوا في مدة لبثهم . وقيل : في عددهم . 

 ( ( فقالوا ابنوا عليهم بنيانا ربهم أعلم بهم قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم   ) بيدروس  الملك وأصحابه ( لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا   ) 
( سيقولون  ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقولون خمسة سادسهم كلبهم رجما بالغيب ويقولون سبعة  وثامنهم كلبهم قل ربي أعلم بعدتهم ما يعلمهم إلا قليل فلا تمار فيهم إلا  مراء ظاهرا ولا تستفت فيهم منهم أحدا   ( 22 ) ) 

 (   ( سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم   ) روي أن السيد  والعاقب  وأصحابهما من نصارى أهل نجران  كانوا عند النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فجرى ذكر أصحاب الكهف فقال السيد    - وكان يعقوبيا    - : كانوا ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم وقال العاقب    - وكان نسطوريا    - : كانوا خمسة سادسهم كلبهم وقال المسلمون : كانوا سبعة ثامنهم كلبهم فحقق الله قول المسلمين بعدما حكى قول النصارى  فقال : ( سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقولون خمسة سادسهم كلبهم رجما بالغيب   ) أي : ظنا وحدسا من غير يقين ولم يقل هذا في حق السبعة فقال : ( ويقولون ) يعني : المسلمين ( سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم   ) 

 اختلفوا في الواو في قوله : ( وثامنهم ) قيل : تركها وذكرها سواء . 

 وقيل : هي واو الحكم والتحقيق كأنه حكى اختلافهم وتم الكلام عند قوله ويقولون سبعة ثم حقق هذا القول بقوله ( وثامنهم كلبهم   ) والثامن لا يكون إلا بعد السابع . 

 وقيل : هذه واو الثمانية وذلك أن العرب تعد فتقول واحد اثنان ثلاثة أربعة  خمسة ستة سبعة وثمانية لأن العقد كان عندهم سبعة كما هو اليوم عندنا عشرة  نظيره قوله تعالى " التائبون العابدون الحامدون   "   [ ص: 162 ] إلى قوله : " والناهون عن المنكر   " ( التوبة - 112 ) وقال في أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن مسلمات مؤمنات قانتات تائبات عابدات سائحات ثيبات وأبكارا   " ( التحريم - 5 ) . 

 ( قل ربي أعلم بعدتهم   ) أي : بعددهم ( ما يعلمهم إلا قليل   ) أي : إلا قليل من الناس . قال ابن عباس    : أنا من القليل كانوا سبعة . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : كانوا ثمانية قرأ : ( وثامنهم كلبهم   ) أي : حافظهم والصحيح هو الأول . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : هم مكسلمينا  ويمليخا  ومرطونس  وبينونس  وسارينونس  وذو نوانس  وكشفيططنونس  وهو الراعي والكلب قطمير . 

 ( فلا تمار فيهم   ) أي : لا تجادل ولا تقل في عددهم وشأنهم ( إلا مراء ظاهرا   ) إلا بظاهر ما قصصنا عليك يقول : حسبك ما قصصت عليك فلا تزد عليه وقف عنده ( ولا تستفت فيهم منهم   ) من أهل الكتاب    ( أحدا ) أي : لا ترجع إلى قولهم بعد أن أخبرناك . 
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (270)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية23 إلى الاية 32

**( ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا   ( 23 ) إلا أن يشاء الله واذكر ربك إذا نسيت وقل عسى أن يهدين ربي لأقرب من هذا رشدا   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله   ) يعني : إذا عزمت على أن تفعل غدا شيئا فلا تقل : أفعل غدا حتى تقول إن شاء الله وذلك أن أهل مكة  سألوه عن الروح وعن أصحاب الكهف وعن  ذي القرنين  فقال : أخبركم غدا ولم يقل إن شاء الله فلبث الوحي أياما ثم نزلت هذه الآية   . ( واذكر ربك إذا نسيت   ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  والحسن    : معناه إذا نسيت الاستثناء ثم ذكرت فاستثن . 

 وجوز ابن عباس  الاستثناء المنقطع وإن كان إلى سنة وجوزه الحسن  ما دام في المجلس وجوزه بعضهم إذا قرب الزمان فإن بعد فلا يصح . ولم [ يجوز باستثناء ] جماعة حتى يكون متصلا بالكلام 

 [ ص: 163 ] وقال عكرمة    : معنى الآية : واذكر ربك إذا غضبت . 

وقال وهب    : مكتوب في الإنجيل : ابن آدم اذكرني حين تغضب أذكرك حين أغضب   . 

 وقال الضحاك   والسدي    : هذا في الصلاة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي  حدثنا أبو العباس السراج  حدثنا قتيبة  حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن قتادة  عن أنس  قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها   " .   [ ص: 164 ] 

 ( وقل عسى أن يهدين ربي لأقرب من هذا رشدا   ) أي : يثبتني على طريق هو أقرب إليه وأرشد . 

 وقيل : أمر الله نبيه أن يذكره إذا نسي شيئا ويسأله أن يهديه لما هو خير له من ذكر ما نسيه . 

 ويقال : هو أن القوم لما سألوه عن قصة أصحاب الكهف على وجه العناد أمره  الله عز وجل أن يخبرهم أن الله سيؤتيه من الحجج على صحة نبوته ما هو أدل  لهم من قصة أصحاب الكهف وقد فعل حيث أتاه من علم الغيب المرسلين ما كان  أوضح لهم في الحجة وأقرب إلى الرشد من خبر أصحاب الكهف . 

 وقال بعضهم : هذا شيء أمر أن يقوله مع قوله " إن شاء الله " إذا ذكر  الاستثناء بعد النسيان وإذا نسي الإنسان " إن شاء الله " فتوبته من ذلك أن  يقول : " عسى أن يهدين ربي لأقرب من هذا رشدا   " .
( ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا   ( 25 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( ولبثوا في كهفهم   ) يعني أصحاب الكهف . قال بعضهم : هذا خبر عن أهل الكتاب  أنهم قالوا ذلك . ولو كان خبرا من الله عز وجل عن قدر لبثهم لم يكن لقوله " قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا   " وجه وهذا قول قتادة    . ويدل عليه قراءة ابن مسعود    : " وقالوا لبثوا في كهفهم " ثم رد الله تعالى عليهم فقال : " قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا   " . 

 وقال الآخرون : هذا إخبار من الله تعالى عن قدر لبثهم في الكهف وهو الأصح . 

 [ وأما قوله : " قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا    " فمعناه : أن الأمر من مدة لبثهم ] كما ذكرنا فإن نازعوك فيها فأجبهم  وقل : الله أعلم بما لبثوا أي : هو أعلم منكم وقد أخبرنا بمدة لبثهم .   [ ص: 165 ] 

 وقيل : إن أهل الكتاب  قالوا : إن هذه المدة من لدن دخلوا الكهف إلى يومنا هذا ثلاثمائة وتسع سنين فرد الله عليهم وقال : " قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا   " يعني : بعد قبض أرواحهم إلى يومنا هذا لا يعلمه إلا الله 

 قوله تعالى : ( ثلاث مائة سنين   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " ثلاث مائة " بلا تنوين وقرأ الآخرون بالتنوين . 

 فإن قيل : لم قال : ثلاث مائة سنين [ ولم يقل سنة؟ ] . 

 قيل : نزل قوله : " ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة   " فقالوا : أياما أو شهورا أو سنين؟ فنزلت " سنين " . 

 قال الفراء    : ومن العرب من يضع سنين في موضع سنة . 

 وقيل : معناه ولبثوا في كهفهم سنين ثلاث مائة . 

 ( وازدادوا تسعا   ) قال الكلبي  قالت نصارى نجران  أما " ثلاث مائة " فقد عرفنا وأما التسع فلا علم لنا بها فنزلت . 
( قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا له غيب السماوات والأرض أبصر به وأسمع ما لهم من دونه من ولي ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( قل الله أعلم بما لبثوا   ) روي عن علي  أنه قال : عند أهل الكتاب  أنهم  لبثوا ثلاث مائة شمسية والله تعالى ذكر ثلاث مائة قمرية والتفاوت بين  الشمسية والقمرية في كل مائة سنة ثلاث سنين فيكون في " ثلاث مائة " تسع  سنين فلذلك قال : " وازدادوا تسعا   " . 

 ( له غيب السماوات والأرض   ) فالغيب ما يغيب عن إدراك والله عز وجل لا يغيب عن إدراكه شيء . 

 ( أبصر به وأسمع   ) أي : ما أبصر الله بكل موجود وأسمعه لكل مسموع . أي : لا يغيب عن سمعه وبصره شيء . 

 ( ما لهم ) أي : ما لأهل السموات والأرض ( من دونه ) أي من دون الله ( من ولي ) ناصر ( ولا يشرك في حكمه أحدا   ) قرأ ابن عامر  ويعقوب     : " ولا تشرك " بالتاء على المخاطبة والنهي وقرأ الآخرون بالياء أي : لا  يشرك الله في حكمه أحدا . وقيل : " الحكم " هنا علم الغيب أي : لا يشرك في  علم غيبه أحدا . 
[ ص: 166 ]   ( واتل ما أوحي إليك من كتاب ربك لا مبدل لكلماته ولن تجد من دونه ملتحدا   ( 27 ) ( واصبر  نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ولا تعد عيناك عنهم  تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان  أمره فرطا   ( 28 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( واتل ) واقرأ يا محمد    ( ما أوحي إليك من كتاب ربك   ) يعني القرآن واتبع ما فيه ( لا مبدل لكلماته ) قال الكلبي    : لا مغير للقرآن . وقيل : لا مغير لما أوعد بكلماته أهل معاصيه . ( ولن تجد ) أنت ( من دونه ) إن لم تتبع القرآن ( ملتحدا ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : حرزا . وقال الحسن    : مدخلا . وقال مجاهد    : ملجأ . وقيل : معدلا . وقيل : مهربا . وأصله من الميل . قوله عز وجل : ( واصبر نفسك   ) الآية . نزلت في عيينة بن حصن الفزاري  أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يسلم وعنده جماعة من الفقراء فيهم سلمان  وعليه شملة قد عرق فيها وبيده خوصة يشقها ثم ينسجها فقال عيينة  للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أما يؤذيك ريح هؤلاء ونحن سادات مضر  وأشرافها  فإن أسلمنا أسلم الناس وما يمنعنا من اتباعك إلا هؤلاء فنحهم عنك حتى  نتبعك أو اجعل لنا مجلسا ولهم مجلسا فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( واصبر نفسك   ) أي احبس يا محمد  نفسك ( مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي   ) طرفي النهار ( يريدون وجهه ) أي : يريدون الله لا يريدون به عرضا من الدنيا . 

 قال قتادة    : نزلت في أصحاب الصفة  وكانوا  سبعمائة رجل فقراء في مسجد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يرجعون إلى  تجارة ولا إلى زرع ولا ضرع يصلون صلاة وينتظرون أخرى فلما نزلت هذه الآية  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " الحمد لله الذي جعل في أمتي من أمرت أن أصبر نفسي معهم   " . 

 ( ولا تعد   ) أي : لا تصرف ولا تتجاوز ( عيناك عنهم   ) إلى غيرهم ( تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا   ) أي : طلب مجالسة الأغنياء والأشراف وصحبة أهل الدنيا . 

 ( ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا   ) أي : جعلنا قلبه غافلا عن ذكرنا يعني : عيينة بن   [ ص: 167 ] حصن    . وقيل : أمية بن خلف    ( واتبع هواه ) أي مراده في طلب الشهوات ( وكان أمره فرطا   ) قال قتادة  ومجاهد    : ضياعا وقيل : معناه ضيع أمره وعطل أيامه وقيل : ندما . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : سرفا . وقال الفراء    : متروكا . وقيل باطلا . وقيل : مخالفا للحق . وقال الأخفش    : مجاوزا للحد . قيل : معنى التجاوز في الحد هو قول عيينة    : إن أسلمنا أسلم الناس وهذا إفراط عظيم .
( وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( وقل الحق من ربكم   ) أي ما ذكر من الإيمان والقرآن معناه : قل يا محمد  لهؤلاء  الذين أغفلنا قلوبهم عن ذكرنا : أيها الناس [ قد جاءكم من ربكم الحق ]  وإليه التوفيق والخذلان وبيده الهدى والضلال ليس إلي من ذلك شيء . 

 ( فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر   ) هذا على طريق التهديد والوعيد كقوله : " اعملوا ما شئتم   " ( فصلت - 40 ) . 

 وقيل معنى الآية : وقل الحق من ربكم ولست بطارد المؤمنين لهواكم فإن شئتم  فآمنوا وإن شئتم فاكفروا فإن كفرتم فقد أعد لكم ربكم نارا أحاط بكم سرادقها  وإن آمنتم فلكم ما وصف الله عز وجل لأهل طاعته . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنهما في معنى الآية : من شاء الله له الإيمان آمن ومن شاء له الكفر  كفر وهو قوله : " وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله " ( الإنسان - 30 ) . 

 ( إنا أعتدنا ) أعددنا وهيأنا من الإعداد وهو العدة ( للظالمين ) للكافرين ( نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها   ) " السرادق " : الحجرة التي تطيف بالفساطيط .   [ ص: 168 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أنبأنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  أنبأنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمود  أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  أنبأنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن  رشدين بن سعد  حدثني عمرو بن الحارث  عن دراج بن أبي السمح  عن أبي الهيثم بن عبد الله  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : أنه قال : " سرادق النار أربعة جدر كثف كل جدار مثل مسيرة أربعين سنة   " . 

 قال ابن عباس    : هو حائط من نار . 

 وقال الكلبي    : هو عنق يخرج من النار فيحيط بالكفار كالحظيرة . 

 وقيل : هو دخان يحيط بالكفار وهو الذي ذكره الله تعالى : " انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب   " ( المرسلات - 30 ) . 

 ( وإن يستغيثوا   ) من شدة العطش ( يغاثوا بماء كالمهل   ) 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أنبأنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  أنبأنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أنبأنا عبد الله بن محمود  أنبأنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن  رشدين بن سعد  حدثنا عمرو بن الحارث  عن دراج بن أبي السمح  عن أبي الهيثم  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : "   ( بماء كالمهل   ) قال كعكر الزيت فإذا قرب إليه سقطت فروة وجهه فيه   " . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : هو ماء غليظ مثل دردي الزيت . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هو القيح والدم . 

وسئل ابن مسعود  عن : " المهل " فدعا بذهب وفضة فأوقد عليهما النار حتى ذابا ثم قال : هذا أشبه شيء بالمهل   . 

 ( يشوي الوجوه   ) ينضج الوجوه من حره . 

 ( بئس الشراب وساءت   ) النار ( مرتفقا ) قال ابن عباس    : منزلا وقال مجاهد    : مجتمعا وقال عطاء    : مقرا . وقال القتيبي    : مجلسا . وأصل " المرتفق " : المتكأ . 
[ ص: 169 ]   ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا   ( 30 ) أولئك  لهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتهم الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ويلبسون  ثيابا خضرا من سندس وإستبرق متكئين فيها على الأرائك نعم الثواب وحسنت  مرتفقا   ( 31 ) واضرب لهم مثلا رجلين جعلنا لأحدهما جنتين من أعناب وحففناهما بنخل وجعلنا بينهما زرعا   ( 32 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا   ) فإن قيل : أين جواب قوله : ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ) ؟ 

 قيل : جوابه قوله : ( أولئك لهم جنات عدن تجري   ) وأما قوله : ( إنا لا نضيع ) فكلام معترض . 

 وقيل : فيه إضمار ، معناه : إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فإنا لا نضيع أجرهم بل نجازيهم ثم ذكر الجزاء فقال . ( أولئك لهم جنات عدن   ) أي إقامة . يقال : عدن فلان بالمكان إذا أقام به سميت عدنا لخلود المؤمنين فيها ( تجري من تحتهم الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب   ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : يحلى كل واحد منهم ثلاث أساور : واحد من ذهب وواحد من فضة وواحد من لؤلؤ ويواقيت ( ويلبسون ثيابا خضرا من سندس   ) وهو ما رق من الديباج ( وإستبرق ) وهو ما غلظ منه ومعنى الغلظ في ثياب الجنة : إحكامه وعن  أبي عمران الجوني  قال : السندس هو الديباج المنسوج بالذهب   ( متكئين فيها ) في الجنان ( على الأرائك ) وهي السرر في الحجال واحدتها أريكة ( نعم الثواب   ) أي نعم الجزاء ( وحسنت ) الجنان ( مرتفقا ) أي مجلسا ومقرا . ( واضرب لهم مثلا رجلين   ) الآية قيل : نزلت في أخوين من أهل مكة  من بني مخزوم  أحدهما مؤمن وهو أبو سلمة عبد الله بن عبد الأسد بن عبد ياليل    [ وكان زوج أم سلمة  قبل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 170 ] والآخر كافر وهو الأسود بن عبد الأسد بن عبد ياليل    ] . 

 وقيل : هذا مثل لعيينة بن حصن  وأصحابه مع سلمان  وأصحابه شبههما برجلين من بني إسرائيل  أخوين أحدهما مؤمن واسمه يهوذا  في قول ابن عباس  وقال مقاتل    : يمليخا  والآخر كافر واسمه قطروس  وقال وهب    : قطفير  وهما اللذان وصفهما الله تعالى في سورة " والصافات " وكانت قصتهما على ما حكى  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن معمر  عن  عطاء الخراساني  قال  : كان رجلان شريكين لهما ثمانية آلاف دينار وقيل : كانا أخوين ورثا من  أبيهما ثمانية آلاف دينار فاقتسماها فعمد أحدهما فاشترى أرضا بألف دينار  فقال صاحبه : اللهم إن فلانا قد اشترى أرضا بألف دينار فإني أشتري منك أرضا  في الجنة بألف دينار فتصدق بألف دينار ثم إن صاحبه بنى دارا بألف دينار  فقال هذا : اللهم إن فلانا بنى دارا بألف دينار فإني أشتري منك دارا في  الجنة بألف دينار فتصدق بذلك ثم تزوج صاحبه امرأة فأنفق عليها ألف دينار  فقال هذا المؤمن : اللهم إني أخطب إليك امرأة من نساء الجنة بألف دينار  فتصدق بألف دينار ثم اشترى صاحبه خدما ومتاعا بألف دينار فقال هذا : اللهم  إني أشتري منك متاعا وخدما في الجنة بألف دينار فتصدق بألف دينار ثم أصابته  حاجة شديدة فقال : لو أتيت صاحبي لعله ينالني منه معروف فجلس على طريقه  حتى مر به في حشمه فقام إليه فنظر إليه الآخر فعرفه فقال : فلان؟ قال : نعم  فقال : ما شأنك؟ قال : أصابتني حاجة بعدك فأتيتك لتصيبني بخير فقال : ما  فعل مالك وقد اقتسمنا مالا واحدا وأخذت شطره؟ فقص عليه قصته فقال : وإنك  لمن المصدقين بهذا ؟ اذهب فلا أعطيك شيئا فطرده فقضي لهما أن توفيا فنزل  فيهما : " فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون قال قائل منهم إني كان لي قرين   " ( الصافات - 50 ، 51 ) . 

 وروي أنه لما أتاه أخذ بيده وجعل يطوف به ويريه أموال نفسه فنزل فيهما . 

 ( واضرب لهم مثلا رجلين   ) اذكر لهم خبر رجلين ( جعلنا لأحدهما جنتين   ) بستانين ( من أعناب وحففناهما بنخل   ) أي : أطفناهما من جوانبهما بنخل والحفاف : الجانب وجمعه أحفة ، يقال : حف به القوم أي : طافوا بجوانبه ( وجعلنا بينهما زرعا   ) أي : جعلنا حول الأعناب النخيل ووسط الأعناب الزرع .   [ ص: 171 ] 

 وقيل : " بينهما " أي بين الجنتين زرعا يعني : لم يكن بين الجنتين موضع خراب . 
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (271)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية33 إلى الاية 51*
*
*
*( قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا   ( 37 ) لكنا هو الله ربي ولا أشرك بربي أحدا   ( 38 ) ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك قلت ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله إن ترن أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا   ( 39 ) فعسى ربي أن يؤتين خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( قال له صاحبه   ) المسلم ( وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب   ) أي خلق أصلك من تراب ( ثم ) خلقك ( من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا   ) أي : عدلك بشرا سويا ذكرا . ( لكنا هو الله ربي   ) قرأ ابن عامر  ويعقوب      : " لكنا " بالألف في الوصل وقرأ الباقون بلا ألف واتفقوا على إثبات   الألف في الوقف وأصله : " لكن أنا " فحذفت الهمزة طلبا للتخفيف لكثرة   استعمالها ثم أدغمت إحدى النونين في الأخرى قال الكسائي  فيه تقديم وتأخير مجازه : لكن الله هو ربي ( ولا أشرك بربي أحدا ولولا إذ دخلت جنتك   ) أي : هلا إذ دخلت جنتك ( قلت ما شاء الله   ) أي الأمر ما شاء الله . وقيل : جوابه مضمر أي : ما شاء الله كان ، وقوله : ( لا قوة إلا بالله   ) أي : لا أقدر على حفظ مالي أو دفع شيء عنه إلا [ بإذن الله ] . 

 وروي عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه أنه كان إذا رأى من ماله شيئا يعجبه أو دخل حائطا من حيطانه قال ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله .

 ثم قال : ( إن ترن أنا أقل منك مالا وولدا   ) و " أنا " عماد ولذلك نصب " أقل " معناه : إن ترني أقل منك مالا وولدا فتكبرت وتعظمت علي . ( فعسى ربي   ) فلعل ربي ( أن يؤتين ) يعطيني في الآخرة ( خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها   )   [ ص: 173 ] أي : على جنتك ( حسبانا ) قال قتادة    : عذابا وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : نارا . وقال القتيبي    : مرامي ( من السماء ) وهي مثل صاعقة أو شيء يهلكها واحدتها : " حسبانة " ( فتصبح صعيدا زلقا   ) أي أرضا جرداء ملساء لا نبات فيها وقيل : تزلق فيها الأقدام وقال مجاهد    : رملا هائلا . 
*
*( أو يصبح ماؤها غورا فلن تستطيع له طلبا   ( 41 ) وأحيط بثمره فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية على عروشها ويقول يا ليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا   ( 42 ) ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا   ( 43 ) هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثوابا وخير عقبا   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( أو يصبح ماؤها غورا   ) أي : غائرا منقطعا ذاهبا لا تناله الأيدي ولا الدلاء و " الغور " : مصدر وضع موضع الاسم مثل : زور وعدل ( فلن تستطيع له طلبا   ) يعني : إن طلبته لم تجده . ( وأحيط بثمره   ) أي : أحاط العذاب بثمر جنته وذلك أن الله تعالى أرسل عليها نارا فأهلكتها وغار ماؤها ( فأصبح ) صاحبها الكافر ( يقلب كفيه   ) أي يصفق بيده على الأخرى ويقلب كفيه ظهرا لبطن تأسفا وتلهفا ( على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية   ) أي ساقطة ( على عروشها ) سقوفها ( ويقول يا ليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا   ) قال الله تعالى ( ولم تكن له فئة   ) جماعة ( ينصرونه من دون الله ) يمنعونه من عذاب الله ( وما كان منتصرا   ) ممتنعا منتقما أي : لا يقدر على الانتصار لنفسه وقيل : لا يقدر على رد ما ذهب عنه . ( ( هنالك الولاية لله الحق   ) يعني : في القيامة قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " الولاية " بكسر الواو يعني السلطان وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الواو من الموالاة والنصر كقوله تعالى : " الله ولي الذين آمنوا   " ( البقرة - 257 ) قال القتيبي    : يريد أنهم يولونه يومئذ ويتبرءون مما كانوا يعبدون . 

 وقيل : بالفتح : الربوبية وبالكسر : الإمارة . 

 ( الحق ) برفع القاف : أبو عمرو   والكسائي  على نعت الولاية وتصديقه قراءة أبي    : ( هنالك الولاية لله الحق ) وقرأ الآخرون بالجر على صفة الله كقوله تعالى : " ثم ردوا إلى الله مولاهم الحق   " ( الأنعام - 62 ) .   [ ص: 174 ] 

 ( هو خير ثوابا   ) أفضل جزاء لأهل طاعته لو كان غيره يثيب ( وخير عقبا   ) أي : عاقبة طاعته خير من عاقبة طاعة غيره فهو خير إثابة . و " عاقبة " : طاعة قرأ حمزة  وعاصم    " عقبا " ساكنة القاف وقرأ الآخرون بضمها . 
*
*( واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيما تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا   ( 45 ) ( المال والبنون زينة الحياة الدنيا والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير أملا   ( 46 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( واضرب لهم ) يا محمد  أي : لقومك ( مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء   ) يعني المطر ( فاختلط به نبات الأرض ) خرج منه كل لون وزهرة ( فأصبح ) عن قريب ( هشيما ) يابسا قال ابن عباس  وقال الضحاك    : كسيرا والهشيم : ما يبس وتفتت من النباتات فأصبح هشيما ( تذروه الرياح   ) قال ابن عباس    : تثيره الرياح وقال أبو عبيدة    : تفرقه . وقال القتيبي    : تنسفه ( وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا   ) قادرا . ( المال والبنون   ) التي يفتخر بها عتبة  وأصحابه الأغنياء ( زينة الحياة الدنيا ) ليست من زاد الآخرة . 

قال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه : المال والبنون حرث الدنيا والأعمال الصالحة حرث الآخرة وقد يجمعها الله لأقوام   . 

 ( والباقيات الصالحات   ) اختلفوا فيها فقال ابن عباس  وعكرمة  ومجاهد    : هي قول : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر . وقد روينا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " أفضل الكلام أربع كلمات : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد الحنفي  أنبأنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن الحيري  أخبرنا أبو جعفر عبد الله بن إسماعيل الهاشمي  أنبأنا  أحمد بن عبد الجبار العطاردي  حدثنا أبو معاوية  عن   [ ص: 175 ] الأعمش  عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لأن أقول سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر أحب إلي مما طلعت عليه الشمس   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  أنبأنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار  أنبأنا حميد بن زنجويه  حدثنا عثمان  عن أبي صالح  حدثنا ابن لهيعة  حدثنا دراج  عن أبي الهيثم  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " استكثروا   من الباقيات الصالحات " قيل : وما هن يا رسول الله؟ [ قال : " الملة "  قيل  : وما هي يا رسول الله ] قال : " التكبير والتهليل والتسبيح والحمد  لله  ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم   " . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير  ومسروق  وإبراهيم    : " والباقيات الصالحات " هي : الصلوات الخمس   . ويروى هذا عن ابن عباس    . 

 وعنه رواية أخرى : أنها الأعمال الصالحة وهو قول قتادة    . 

 قوله تعالى ( خير عند ربك ثوابا ) أي جزاء . المراد : ( وخير أملا   ) أي ما يأمله الإنسان . 
*
*( ويوم نسير الجبال وترى الأرض بارزة وحشرناهم فلم نغادر منهم أحدا   ( 47 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويوم نسير الجبال   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وابن عامر    : " تسير " بالتاء وفتح الياء ( الجبال ) رفع دليله : قوله تعالى : " وإذا الجبال سيرت   " ( التكوير - 3 ) . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بالنون وكسر الياء " الجبال " نصب وتسيير الجبال : نقلها من مكان إلى مكان . 

 ( وترى الأرض بارزة   ) أي : ظاهرة ليس عليها شجر ولا جبل ولا نبات كما قال : " فيذرها قاعا صفصفا لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا   " ( طه - 107 ) .   [ ص: 176 ] 

 قال عطاء    : هو بروز ما في باطنها من الموتى وغيرهم فترى باطن الأرض ظاهرا . 

 ( وحشرناهم ) جميعا إلى الموقف والحساب ( فلم نغادر منهم   ) أي : نترك منهم ( أحدا ) 
*
*( وعرضوا على ربك صفا لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا   ( 48 ) ) 

 ( وعرضوا على ربك صفا   ) أي صفا صفا فوجا فوجا لا أنهم صف واحد وقيل : قياما ثم يقال لهم يعني الكفار ( ( لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة   ) يعني أحياء وقيل : فرادى كما ذكر في سورة الأنعام وقيل : غرلا . 

 ( بل زعمتم ألن نجعل لكم موعدا   ) يوم القيامة يقوله لمنكري البعث . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا معلى بن أسد  حدثنا وهب  عن ابن طاوس  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يحشر   الناس على ثلاث طرائق راغبين وراهبين واثنان على بعير وثلاثة على بعير   وأربعة على بعير وعشرة على بعير وتحشر بقيتهم النار تقيل معهم حيث قالوا   وتبيت معهم حيث باتوا وتصبح معهم حيث أصبحوا وتمسي معهم حيث أمسوا   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا محمد بن كثير  حدثنا سفيان بن المغيرة بن النعمان  حدثني سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إنكم محشورون حفاة عراة غرلا " ثم قرأ " كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين     " ( الأنبياء - 104 ) وأول من يكسى يوم القيامة إبراهيم وإن ناسا من   أصحابي يؤخذ بهم ذات الشمال فأقول أصحابي أصحابي فيقول : إنهم لم يزالوا   مرتدين على أعقابهم منذ فارقتهم فأقول كما قال العبد الصالح : " وكنت عليهم شهيدا ما دمت فيهم   " إلى قوله : " العزيز الحكيم "   ( المائدة 117 - 118 ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي    [ أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد السرخسي    ] أخبرنا أبو القاسم جعفر   [ ص: 177 ] بن محمد بن المغلس  ببغداد  حدثنا هارون بن إسحاق الهمذاني  أنبأنا أبو خالد الأحمر  عن حاتم بن أبي صغير  عن  ابن أبي مليكة  عن  القاسم بن محمد  عن عائشة  قالت : قلت   يا رسول الله كيف يحشر الناس يوم القيامة؟ قال : " عراة حفاة " قالت :  قلت  والنساء؟ قال : " والنساء " قالت : قلت يا رسول الله نستحي قال : " يا   عائشة الأمر أشد من ذلك أن يهمهم أن ينظر بعضهم إلى بعض   " . 
*
*( ووضع الكتاب فترى المجرمين مشفقين مما فيه ويقولون يا ويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك أحدا   ( 49 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ووضع الكتاب ) يعني : كتب [ أعمال العباد ] توضع في أيدي الناس في أيمانهم وشمائلهم وقيل : معناه توضع بين يدي الله تعالى ( فترى المجرمين مشفقين   ) خائفين ( مما فيه   ) من الأعمال السيئة ( ويقولون ) إذا رأوها ( يا ويلتنا   ) يا هلاكنا و " الويل " و " الويلة " : الهلكة وكل من وقع في هلكة دعا بالويل ومعنى النداء تنبيه المخاطبين ( ما لهذا الكتاب لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة   ) من ذنوبنا . قال ابن عباس    : " الصغيرة " : التبسم و " الكبيرة " : القهقهة وقال سعيد بن جبير    : " الصغيرة " : اللمم واللمس والقبلة و " الكبيرة " : الزنا . ( إلا أحصاها   ) عدها قال  السدي    : كتبها وأثبتها قال مقاتل بن حيان  حفظها . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أنبأنا أبو العباس عبد الله بن محمد بن هارون الطيسفوني  أنبأنا أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد الترابي  أنبأنا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن عمرو بن بسطام  أنبأنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن يسار القرشي  حدثنا يوسف بن عدي المصري  حدثنا  أبو ضمرة أنس بن عياض  عن أبي حازم  قال : لا أعلمه إلا عن سهل بن سعد  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إياكم ومحقرات الذنوب فإنما مثل محقرات الذنوب مثل قوم نزلوا بطن واد فجاء هذا بعود وجاء هذا بعود فأنضجوا خبزهم وإن محقرات الذنوب لموبقات   .   [ ص: 178 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا   ) مكتوبا مثبتا في كتابهم ( ولا يظلم ربك أحدا   ) أي لا ينقص ثواب أحد عمل خيرا . 

 وقال الضحاك    : لا يؤاخذ أحدا بجرم لم يعمله . 

وقال  عبد الله بن قيس     : " يعرض الناس  يوم القيامة ثلاث عرضات فأما العرضتان : فجدال ومعاذير  وأما العرضة  الثالثة : فعند ذلك تطير الصحف في الأيدي فآخذ بيمينه وآخذ  بشماله   "  ورفعه بعضهم عن أبي موسى    . 
*
*( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا   ( 50 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم   ) يقول : واذكر يا محمد  إذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم    ( فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن   ) قال ابن عباس    : كان من حي من الملائكة يقال لهم الجن خلقوا من نار السموم . وقال الحسن    : كان من الجن ولم يكن من الملائكة فهو أصل الجن كما أن آدم  أصل الإنس ( ففسق ) أي خرج ( عن أمر ربه   ) عن طاعة ربه ( أفتتخذونه ) يعني يا بني آدم ( وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو   ) أي أعداء .   [ ص: 179 ] 

 روى مجالد  عن الشعبي  قال : إني لقاعد يوما إذ أقبل رجل فقال : أخبرني هل لإبليس زوجة؟ قلت : إن ذلك عرس ما شهدته ، ثم ذكرت قوله تعالى : ( أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني   ) فعلمت أنه لا تكون الذرية إلا من الزوجة ، فقلت : نعم   . 

 وقال قتادة    : يتوالدون كما يتوالد بنو آدم . 

 وقيل : إنه يدخل ذنبه في دبره فيبيض فتنفلق البيضة عن جماعة من الشياطين . 

قال مجاهد    : من ذرية إبليس     : " لاقيس " و " ولهان " وهما صاحبا الطهارة والصلاة ، و " الهفاف " و "   مرة " وبه يكنى و " زلنبور " وهو صاحب [ الأسواق ، يزين اللغو والحلف   الكاذب ومدح السلع ، و " ثبر " وهو صاحب المصائب ] يزين خمش الوجوه ولطم   الخدود وشق الجيوب و " الأعور " وهو صاحب الزنا ينفخ في إحليل الرجل وعجز   المرأة و " مطوس " وهو صاحب الأخبار الكاذبة يلقيها في أفواه الناس لا   يجدون لها أصلا و " داسم " وهو الذي إذا دخل الرجل بيته ولم يسلم ولم يذكر   اسم الله بصره من المتاع ما لم يرفع أو يحتبس موضعه وإذا أكل ولم يذكر اسم   الله أكل معه قال الأعمش    : ربما دخلت البيت ولم أذكر اسم الله ولم أسلم فرأيت مطهرة فقلت ارفعوا هذه وخاصمتهم ثم أذكر اسم الله فأقول داسم داسم   . 

 وروي عن أبي بن كعب  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إن للوضوء شيطانا يقال له الولهان فاتقوا وسواس الماء   " .   [ ص: 180 ] 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  أنبأنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  أنبأنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  أنبأنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثنا يحيى بن خلف الباهلي  أنبأنا عبد الأعلى  عن سعيد الجريري  عن أبي العلاء;  أن عثمان بن أبي العاص  أتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : يا رسول الله إن الشيطان قد حال بيني وبين صلاتي وبين قراءتي يلبسها علي   فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ذاك شيطان يقال له خنزب ، فإذا   أحسسته فتعوذ بالله منه واتفل عن يسارك ثلاثا " قال : ففعلت ذلك فأذهبه   الله عني   . 

 وأخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  أنبأنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثنا أبو كريب محمد بن علاء  أنبأنا أبو معاوية  حدثنا الأعمش  عن أبي سفيان  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  رضي الله عنهم قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن   إبليس يضع عرشه على الماء ثم يبعث سراياه فأدناهم منه منزلة أعظمهم فتنة   يجيء أحدهم فيقول : فعلت كذا وكذا فيقول : ما صنعت شيئا ، قال : ثم يجيء   أحدهم فيقول : ما تركته حتى فرقت بينه وبين امرأته ، قال : فيدنيه منه ،   ويقول : نعم أنت " . قال الأعمش أراه قال : فيلتزمه   . 

 قوله تعالى ( بئس للظالمين بدلا   ) قال قتادة    : بئس ما استبدلوا طاعة إبليس وذريته بعبادة ربهم . 
*
*( ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا   ( 51 ) ) 

 ( ما أشهدتهم   ) ما أحضرتهم وقرأ أبو جعفر    " ما أشهدناهم " بالنون والألف على التعظيم أي : أحضرناهم يعني إبليس وذريته . وقيل : الكفار . وقال الكلبي    : يعني الملائكة ( خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم   ) يقول : ما أشهدتهم خلقا فأستعين بهم على خلقها وأشاورهم فيها ، ( وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا   ) أي الشياطين الذين يضلون الناس عضدا ، أي : أنصارا وأعوانا .* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (272)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية52 إلى الاية 72*
*
*
*
*
* ( ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا   ( 52 ) ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا   ( 53 ) ( ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا   ( 54 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويوم يقول ) قرأ حمزة  بالنون والآخرون بالياء أي يقول الله لهم يوم القيامة : ( نادوا شركائي     ) يعني الأوثان ( الذين زعمتم ) أنهم شركائي ( فدعوهم ) فاستغاثوا بهم (   فلم يستجيبوا لهم ) أي : لم يجيبوهم ولم ينصروهم ( وجعلنا بينهم ) يعني :   بين الأوثان وعبدتها   . وقيل : بين أهل الهدى وأهل الضلالة ، ( موبقا ) مهلكا قاله عطاء  والضحاك    . وقال ابن عباس    : هو واد في النار . وقال مجاهد    : واد في جهنم . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هو نهر في النار يسيل نارا على حافته حيات مثل البغال الدهم . 

 قال ابن الأعرابي    : وكل حاجز بين شيئين فهو موبق وأصله الهلاك يقال : أوبقه أي : أهلكه . 

 قال الفراء    : وجعلنا  تواصلهم في الدنيا  مهلكا لهم في الآخرة ، والبين على هذا القول التواصل  كقوله تعالى : " لقد  تقطع بينكم " الأنعام - 94 . على قراءة من قرأ بالرفع .  ( ( ورأى المجرمون النار   ) أي المشركون ( فظنوا ) أيقنوا ( أنهم مواقعوها   ) داخلوها وواقعون فيها ( ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا   ) معدلا لأنها أحاطت بهم من كل جانب . قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد صرفنا ) بينا ( في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل   ) أي ليتذكروا ويتعظوا   ( وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا   ) خصومة في الباطل . 

 قال ابن عباس    : أراد النضر بن الحارث  وجداله في القرآن . 

 قال الكلبي    : أراد به أبي بن خلف الجمحي    . 

 وقيل : المراد من الآية الكفار ، لقوله تعالى : " ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل   " ( الكهف - 56 ) . 

 وقيل : هي على العموم ، وهذا أصح . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  أنبأنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا أبو اليمان  أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري  أنبأنا علي بن الحسين  أن   [ ص: 182 ] الحسين بن علي  أخبره أن عليا  أخبره أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طرقه وفاطمة  بنت   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة ، فقال : " ألا تصليان؟ قلت : يا رسول   الله إن أنفسنا بيد الله ، فإذا شاء أن يبعثنا بعثنا فانصرف رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم حين قلت له ذلك ولم يرجع إلي شيئا ، ثم سمعته وهو مول  يضرب  فخذه وهو يقول : ( وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا   )   . 
*
*( وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا   ( 55 ) وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا   ( 56 ) ومن   أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على   قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا   أبدا   ( 57 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى   ) القرآن والإسلام والبيان من الله عز وجل وقيل : إنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم . ( ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين   ) يعني سنتنا في إهلاكهم إن لم يؤمنوا . 

 وقيل : إلا طلب أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين من معاينة العذاب كما قالوا : " اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم   " ( الأنفال - 32 ) . 

 ( أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا   ) قال ابن عباس    : أي : عيانا من المقابلة . وقال مجاهد    : فجأة ، وقرأ أبو جعفر  وأهل الكوفة    : ( قبلا ) بضم القاف والباء ، جمع قبيل أي : أصناف العذاب نوعا نوعا . ( وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل   ) ومجادلتهم قولهم : " أبعث الله بشرا رسولا   " ( الإسراء - 94 ) . " لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم   " ( الزخرف - 31 ) وما أشبهه ( ليدحضوا ) ليبطلوا ( به الحق ) وأصل الدحض الزلق يريد ليزيلوا به الحق ( واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا   ) فيه إضمار يعني وما أنذروا به وهو القرآن هزوا أي استهزاء . ( ومن أظلم ممن ذكر ) وعظ ( بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها   ) تولى عنها وتركها ولم يؤمن   [ ص: 183 ] بها ( ونسي ما قدمت يداه   ) أي : ما عمل من المعاصي من قبل ( إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة   ) أغطية ( أن يفقهوه ) أي : يفهموه يريد لئلا يفهموه ( وفي آذانهم وقرا ) أي صمما وثقلا ( وإن تدعهم   ) يا محمد    ( إلى الهدى ) إلى الدين ( فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا   ) وهذا في أقوام علم الله منهم أنهم لا يؤمنون . 
*
*( وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا   ( 58 ) وتلك القرى أهلكناهم لما ظلموا وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا   ( 59 ) وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة   ) ذو النعمة ( لو يؤاخذهم   ) يعاقب الكفار ( بما كسبوا ) من الذنوب ( لعجل لهم العذاب   ) في الدنيا ( بل لهم موعد   ) يعني البعث والحساب ( لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا   ) ملجأ . ( وتلك القرى أهلكناهم   ) يعني : قوم نوح  وعاد  وثمود  وقوم لوط  وغيرهم ( لما ظلموا ) كفروا ( وجعلنا لمهلكهم موعدا   ) أي : أجلا قرأ أبو بكر    " لمهلكهم " بفتح الميم واللام ، [ وقرأ حفص  بفتح   الميم وكسر اللام ، وكذلك في النمل " مهلك " أي لوقت هلاكهم ] وقرأ   الآخرون بضم الميم وفتح اللام أي : لإهلاكهم . قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين   ) عامة أهل العلم قالوا : إنه موسى بن عمران    . وقال بعضهم : هو موسى بن ميشا  من أولاد يوسف  والأول أصح . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا  الحميدي  حدثنا سفيان حدثنا  عمرو بن دينار  أخبرني سعيد بن جبير  قال : قلت  لابن عباس    : إن نوفا البكالي  يزعم أن موسى  صاحب الخضر  ليس هو موسى  بني إسرائيل  فقال ابن عباس    : كذب عدو الله حدثنا أبي بن كعب  أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول :   [ ص: 184 ]   " إن موسى  قام خطيبا في بني إسرائيل  فسئل أي الناس أعلم؟ فقال : أنا ، فعتب الله عليه إذ لم يرد العلم إليه ، فأوحى الله إليه أن لي عبدا بمجمع البحرين  هو أعلم منك ، قال موسى      : يا رب فكيف لي به؟ قال : تأخذ معك حوتا فتجعله في مكتل فحيث ما فقدت   الحوت فهو ثم . فأخذ حوتا فجعله في مكتل ثم انطلق وانطلق معه فتاه يوشع بن نون  حتى   إذا أتيا الصخرة وضعا رءوسهما فناما واضطرب الحوت في المكتل فخرج منه  فسقط  في البحر ، فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا وأمسك الله تعالى عن الحوت  جرية  الماء فصار عليه مثل الطاق فلما استيقظ نسي صاحبه أن يخبره بالحوت  فانطلقا  بقية يومهما وليلتهما حتى إذا كان من الغد قال موسى  لفتاه : آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا قال : ولم يجد موسى  النصب   حتى جاوز المكان الذي أمر به وقال له فتاه : أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة   فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر   عجبا قال : فكان للحوت سربا ولموسى  ولفتاه عجبا وقال موسى    : ذلك ما كنا نبغ قال : رجعا يقصان آثارهما حتى انتهيا إلى الصخرة فإذا رجل مسجى بثوب فسلم عليه موسى  فقال الخضر عليه السلام : وأنى بأرضك السلام ، فقال : أنا موسى  قال : موسى بني إسرائيل؟  قال : نعم أتيتك لتعلمني مما علمت رشدا ، قال : إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا يا موسى  ، إني على علم من الله علمنيه لا تعلمه أنت ، وأنت على علم من علم الله علمك الله لا أعلمه فقال موسى    : ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا ، فقال له الخضر    : فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا ، فانطلقا يمشيان على ساحل البحر فمرت سفينة فكلموهم أن يحملوهم ، فعرفوا الخضر  فحملوهم بغير نول ، فلما ركبا في السفينة لم يضح إلا والخضر  قد قلع لوحا من ألواح السفينة بالقدوم ، فقال له موسى      : قوم حملونا بغير نول عمدت إلى سفينتهم فخرقتها لتغرق أهلها؟ لقد جئت   شيئا إمرا! قال : ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا؟ قال : لا تؤاخذني بما   نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا ، قال : وقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  " كانت الأولى من موسى  نسيانا [ والوسطى شرطا والثالثة عمدا " ] قال : وجاء عصفور فوقع على حرف السفينة فنقر في البحر نقرة فقال له الخضر      : ما [ نقص ] علمي وعلمك من علم الله إلا مثل ما نقص هذا العصفور من هذا   البحر ، ثم خرجا من السفينة ، فبينما هما يمشيان على الساحل إذ أبصر الخضر   [ ص: 185 ] غلاما يلعب مع الغلمان ، فأخذ الخضر  برأسه فاقتلعه بيده فقتله فقال له موسى    : أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا قال : وهذه أشد من الأولى قال : إن   سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا فانطلقا حتى إذا   أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن   ينقض فأقامه ، قال : كان مائلا فقال الخضر  بيده فأقامه ، فقال موسى    : قوم أتيناهم فلم يطعمونا ولم يضيفونا لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا قال : " هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا   " فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " وددنا أن موسى  كان صبر حتى يقص علينا من خبرهما "   . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : فكان ابن عباس  يقرأ : " وكان أمامهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة صالحة غصبا " ، وكان يقرأ : " وأما الغلام فكان كافرا وكان أبواه مؤمنين " . 

 وعن سعيد بن جبير  في رواية أخرى عن ابن عباس  عن أبي بن كعب  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " [ قام موسى      ] رسول الله فذكر الناس يوما حتى إذا فاضت العيون ورقت القلوب ولى  فأدركه  رجل فقال : أي رسول الله هل في الأرض أحد أعلم منك؟ قال : لا -  فعتب الله  عليه إذ لم يرد العلم إلى الله - قيل : بلى [ عبدنا الخضر    ] قال : يا رب وأين؟ قال : بمجمع البحرين      [ قال : رب اجعل لي علما أعلم ذلك به ] قال : فخذ حوتا ميتا حيث ينفخ  فيه  الروح وفي رواية قيل له : تزود حوتا مالحا فإنه حيث تفقد الحوت فأخذ  حوتا  فجعله في مكتل   " . 

 رجعنا إلى التفسير; قوله عز وجل : ( وإذ قال موسى لفتاه   ) يوشع بن نون    ( لا أبرح   ) أي لا أزال أسير ( حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين   ) قال قتادة    : بحر فارس  وبحر الروم  مما يلي المشرق . وقال محمد بن كعب  طنجة    . وقال أبي بن كعب    : إفريقية    .   [ ص: 186 ] 

 ( أو أمضي حقبا   ) وإن كان حقبا أي دهرا طويلا وزمانا ، وجمعه أحقاب ، والحقب : جمع الحقب . قال عبد الله بن عمر    : والحقب ثمانون سنة فحملا خبزا وسمكة مالحة حتى انتهيا إلى الصخرة التي عند مجمع البحرين  ليلا وعندها عين تسمى ماء الحياة  لا يصيب ذلك الماء شيئا إلا حي فلما أصاب السمكة روح الماء وبرده اضطربت في المكتل وعاشت ودخلت البحر . 
*
*( فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا   ( 61 ) ( فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا   ( 62 ) ) 

 فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فلما بلغا   ) يعني موسى  وفتاه ( مجمع بينهما   ) أي : بين الفريقين ( نسيا ) تركا ( حوتهما ) وإنما كان الحوت مع يوشع  وهو الذي نسيه وأضاف النسيان إليهما لأنهما جميعا تزوداه لسفرهما كما يقال : خرج القوم إلى موضع كذا وحملوا من الزاد كذا وإنما حمله واحد منهم . 

 ( فاتخذ ) أي الحوت ( سبيله في البحر سربا   ) أي مسلكا . [ وروي عن أبي بن كعب  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " انجاب الماء عن مسلك ] الحوت فصار كوة لم يلتئم فدخل موسى الكوة على أثر الحوت فإذا هو بالخضر   " . 

 قال ابن عباس    : جعل الحوت لا يمس شيئا من البحر إلا يبس حتى صار صخرة . 

 وقال الكلبي    : توضأ يوشع بن نون  من عين الحياة  فانتضح   على الحوت المالح في المكتل من ذلك الماء فعاش ثم وثب في ذلك الماء فجعل   يضرب بذنبه فلا يضرب بذنبه شيئا من الماء وهو ذاهب إلا يبس . 

 وقد روينا أنهما لما انتهيا إلى الصخرة وضعا رءوسهما فناما واضطرب الحوت   فخرج وسقط في البحر فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا فأمسك الله عن الحوت جرية   الماء فصار عليه مثل الطاق فلما استيقظ موسى  نسي صاحبه أن يخبره فانطلقا حتى إذا كان من الغد . قوله تعالى : ( فلما جاوزا   ) يعني ذلك الموضع وهو مجمع البحرين    ( قال ) موسى    ( لفتاه آتنا غداءنا   ) أي طعامنا والغداء ما يعد للأكل غدوة والعشاء ما يعد للأكل عشية   [ ص: 187 ]   ( لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا   ) أي : تعبا وشدة وذلك أنه ألقي على موسى الجوع بعد مجاوزة الصخرة ليتذكر الحوت ويرجع إلى مطلبه . 
*
*( قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا   ( 63 ) قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا   ( 64 ) ) 

 ( قال ) له فتاه وتذكر ( أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة   ) وهي صخرة كانت بالموضع الموعود قال معقل بن زياد    : هي الصخرة التي دون نهر الزيت    ( فإني نسيت الحوت   ) أي تركته وفقدته وذلك أن يوشع  حين رأى ذلك من الحوت قام ليدرك موسى  فيخبره فنسي أن يخبره فمكثا يومهما حتى صليا الظهر من الغد . 

 قيل في الآية إضمار معناه : نسيت أن أذكر لك أمر الحوت ثم قال : 

 ( وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره   ) أي : وما أنساني أن أذكر لك أمر الحوت إلا الشيطان وقرأ حفص    : ( أنسانيه ) وفي الفتح : ( عليه الله ) بضم الهاء . 

 وقيل معناه أنسانيه لئلا أذكره . 

 ( واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا   ) قيل : هذا من قول يوشع  ، ويقول : طفر الحوت إلى البحر فاتخذ فيه مسلكا فعجبت من ذلك عجبا . 

 وروينا في الخبر : كان للحوت سربا ولموسى  وفتاه عجبا   . 

 وقيل : هذا من قول موسى  لما قال له يوشع  واتخذ سبيله في البحر قال له موسى    : عجبا كأنه قال : أعجب عجبا . 

 قال ابن زيد    : أي شيء أعجب من حوت يؤكل منه جهرا ثم صار حيا بعدما أكل بعضه؟ . ( قال ) موسى    ( ذلك ما كنا نبغ   ) أي نطلب ( فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا   ) أي : رجعا يقصان الأثر الذي جاء منه أي : يتبعانه فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا قيل : كان ملكا من الملائكة ،   [ ص: 188 ] والصحيح الذي جاء في التواريخ وثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه الخضر  واسمه بليا بن ملكان  قيل : كان من نسل بني إسرائيل    . وقيل : كان من أبناء الملوك الذين تزهدوا في الدنيا والخضر  لقب له سمي بذلك لما : 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  أنبأنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  حدثنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  حدثنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  قال حدثنا  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إنما سمي خضرا  لأنه جلس على فروة بيضاء فإذا هي تهتز تحته خضراء   " . 

 قال مجاهد    : سمي خضرا  لأنه إذا صلى اخضر ما حوله . 

 وروينا : أن موسى  رأى الخضر  مسجى بثوب فسلم عليه فقال الخضر    : وأنى بأرضك السلام؟ قال : أنا موسى  أتيتك لتعلمني مما علمت رشدا   . 

 وفي رواية أخرى لقيه  مسجى بثوب مستلقيا على قفاه  بعض الثوب تحت رأسه وبعضه تحت رجليه . وفي  رواية لقيه وهو يصلي . ويروى  لقيه على طنفسة خضراء على كبد البحر فذلك قوله تعالى : 
*
*( فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما   ( 65 ) ) 

 ( فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة   ) أي نعمة ( من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما   ) أي : علم الباطن إلهاما ولم يكن الخضر  نبيا عند أكثر أهل العلم . 
*
*[ ص: 189 ]   (   ( قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمن مما علمت رشدا   ( 66 ) قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا   ( 67 ) وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا   ( 68 ) قال ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا ولا أعصي لك أمرا   ( 69 ) قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا   ( 70 ) فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا   ( 71 ) ) 

 فلما ( قال له موسى هل أتبعك   ) يقول : جئتك لأتبعك وأصحبك ( على أن تعلمني مما علمت رشدا ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ويعقوب    : " رشدا " بفتح الراء والشين وقرأ الآخرون بضم الراء وسكون الشين أي صوابا وقيل : علما ترشدني به . 

 وفي بعض الأخبار أنه لما قال له موسى  هذا قال له الخضر    : كفى بالتوراة علما وببني إسرائيل  شغلا فقال له موسى    : إن الله أمرني بهذا فحينئذ : ( قال إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا   ) ( قال ) له الخضر    ( إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا ) وإنما قال ذلك لأنه علم أنه يرى أمورا منكرة ولا يجوز للأنبياء أن يصبروا على المنكرات   . ثم بين عذره في ترك الصبر فقال : ( وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا   ) أي علما . ( قال ) موسى    ( ستجدني إن شاء الله صابرا   ) إنما استثنى لأنه لم يثق من نفسه بالصبر ( ولا أعصي لك أمرا   ) أي : لا أخالفك فيما تأمر . ( قال فإن اتبعتني   ) فإن صحبتني ولم يقل : اتبعني ولكن جعل الاختيار إليه إلا أنه شرط عليه شرطا فقال : ( فلا تسألني ) قرأأبو جعفر  ونافع  وابن عامر  بفتح اللام وتشديد النون والآخرون بسكون اللام وتخفيف النون ( عن شيء ) أعمله مما تنكره ولا تعترض عليه ( حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا     ) حتى أبتدئ لك بذكره فأبين لك شأنه . ( فانطلقا ) يمشيان على الساحل   يطلبان سفينة يركبانها فوجدا سفينة فركباها فقال أهل السفينة : هؤلاء لصوص   وأمروهما بالخروج فقال صاحب السفينة : ما هم بلصوص ولكني أرى وجوه  الأنبياء  . 

 وروينا عن أبي بن كعب  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " مرت بهم سفينة فكلموهم أن يحملوهم فعرفوا   [ ص: 190 ] الخضر  فحملوهم بغير نول فلما لججوا البحر أخذ الخضر  فأسا فخرق لوحا من السفينة   " فذلك قوله تعالى : 

 ( حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال   ) له موسى    ( أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " ليغرق " بالياء وفتحها وفتح الراء " أهلها " بالرفع على اللزوم وقرأ   الآخرون : بالتاء ورفعها وكسر الراء ( أهلها ) بالنصب على أن الفعل للخضر  .  

 ( لقد جئت شيئا إمرا   ) أي : منكرا والإمر في كلام العرب الداهية وأصله : كل شيء شديد كثير يقال : أمر القوم : إذا كثروا واشتد أمرهم . 

 وقال القتيبي    ( إمرا ) أي : عجبا . 

 وروي أن الخضر لما خرق السفينة لم يدخلها الماء . وروي أن موسى  لما رأى ذلك أخذ ثوبه فحشى به الخرق . وروي أن الخضر  أخذ قدحا من الزجاج ورقع به خرق السفينة .* *

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (273)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية52 إلى الاية 84*
*
*
*
*
*( قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا   ( 72 ) قال لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت ولا ترهقني من أمري عسرا   ( 73 ) فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا   ( 74 ) ) 

 ( قال ) العالم وهو الخضر    ( ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا   ) ( قال ) موسى    ( لا تؤاخذني بما نسيت   ) قال ابن عباس    : إنه لم ينس ولكنه من معاريض الكلام فكأنه نسي شيئا آخر وقيل : معناه بما تركت من عهدك والنسيان : الترك . وقال أبي بن كعب  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كانت الأولى من موسى  نسيانا والوسطى شرطا والثالثة عمدا   " . ( ولا ترهقني   ) ولا تغشني ( من أمري عسرا   ) وقيل : لا تكلفني مشقة يقال : أرهقته عسرا أي : كلفته ذلك يقول : لا تضيق علي أمري وعاملني باليسر ولا تعاملني بالعسر . ( فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله   ) في القصة أنهما خرجا من البحر يمشيان فمرا بغلمان يلعبون فأخذ الخضر  غلاما ظريفا وضيء الوجه فأضجعه ثم ذبحه بالسكين . 

 قال  السدي    : كان أحسنهم وجها وكان وجهه يتوقد حسنا .   [ ص: 191 ] 

 وروينا أنه أخذ برأسه فاقتلعه بيده وروى عبد الرزاق  هذا الخبر وأشار بأصابعه الثلاث الإبهام والسبابة والوسطى وقلع برأسه . 

 وروي أنه رضخ رأسه بالحجارة . 

 وقيل : ضرب رأسه بالجدار فقتله . 

 قال ابن عباس    : كان غلاما لم يبلغ الحنث وهو قول الأكثرين قال ابن عباس    : لم يكن نبي الله يقول : أقتلت نفسا زكية إلا وهو صبي لم يبلغ . 

 وقال الحسن    : كان رجلا وقال شعيب الجبائي    : كان اسمه حيسور    . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كان فتى يقطع ويأخذ المتاع ويلجأ إلى أبويه . 

 وقال الضحاك    : كان غلاما يعمل بالفساد وتأذى منه أبواه . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  أنبأنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  أنبأنا عبد الله بن مسلمة بن معتب  حدثنا معمر بن سليمان  عن أبيه عن رقية بن مصقلة  عن أبي إسحاق  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  عن أبي بن كعب  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الغلام الذي قتله الخضر  طبع كافرا ولو عاش لأرهق أبويه طغيانا وكفرا   " . 

 ( قال ) موسى    ( أقتلت نفسا زكية   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع  وأبو جعفر  وأبو عمرو    : " " زاكية " بالألف وقرأ الآخرون : " زكية " قال الكسائي  والفراء    : معناهما واحد مثل : القاسية والقسية وقال أبو عمرو بن العلاء    : " الزاكية " : التي لم تذنب قط و " الزكية " : التي أذنبت ثم تابت . 

 ( بغير نفس ) أي : لم تقتل نفسا [ بشيء ] وجب به عليها القتل . 

 ( لقد جئت شيئا نكرا   ) أي : منكرا قال قتادة    : النكر أعظم من الإمر لأنه حقيقة الهلاك وفي خرق السفينة كان خوف الهلاك . 

 وقيل : الإمر أعظم لأنه كان فيه تغريق جمع كثير .   [ ص: 192 ] 

 قرأ نافع  وابن عامر  ويعقوب  وأبو بكر  هاهنا : ( نكرا ) وفي سورة الطلاق بضم الكاف والآخرون بسكونها . 
*
*( قال ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا   ( 75 ) قال إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا   ( 76 ) فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا   ( 77 ) ) 

 ( قال ) يعني الخضر    : ( ألم أقل لك إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا   ) قيل : زاد " لك " لأنه نقض العهد مرتين وفي القصة أن يوشع  كان يقول لموسى    : يا نبي الله اذكر العهد الذي أنت عليه . ( قال ) موسى    ( إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها   ) بعد هذه المرة ( فلا تصاحبني   ) وفارقني وقرأ يعقوب    : " فلا تصحبني " بغير ألف من الصحبة . 

 ( قد بلغت من لدني عذرا   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع  وأبو بكر    " من لدني " خفيفة النون وقرأ الآخرون بتشديدها قال ابن عباس    : أي قد أعذرت فيما بيني وبينك . 

 وقيل : حذرتني أني لا أستطيع معك صبرا . وقيل : اتضح لك العذر في مفارقتي . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  أنبأنا محمد بن عيسى  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله القيسي  حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان  عن أبيه عن رقية  عن أبي إسحاق  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  عن أبي بن كعب  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " رحمة الله علينا وعلى موسى    " وكان إذا ذكر أحدا من الأنبياء بدأ بنفسه   " لولا أنه عجل لرأى العجب ولكنه أخذته من صاحبه ذمامة قال : ( إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا   ) فلو صبر لرأى العجب   " . قوله عز وجل : ( فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني : " أنطاكية    " وقال ابن سيرين    : هي " الأبلة    " وهي أبعد الأرض من السماء وقيل : " برقة    " . وعن  أبي هريرة    : بلدة بالأندلس    ( استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما   )   [ ص: 193 ] 

 قال أبي بن كعب  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية لئاما فطافا في المجالس فاستطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما   " . 

 وروي أنهما طافا في القرية فاستطعماهم فلم يطعموهما واستضافوهم فلم يضيفوهما . 

قال قتادة    : شر القرى التي لا تضيف الضيف   . 

 وروي عن  أبي هريرة  قال : أطعمتهما امرأة من أهل بربر  بعد أن طلبا من الرجال فلم يطعموهما فدعا لنسائهم ولعن رجالهم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض     ) أي يسقط وهذا من مجاز كلام العرب لأن الجدار لا إرادة له وإنما معناه :   قرب ودنا من السقوط كما تقول العرب : داري تنظر إلى دار فلان إذا كانت   تقابلها . 

 ( فأقامه ) أي سواه وروي عن أبي بن كعب  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال الخضر  بيده فأقامه   . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : مسح الجدار بيده فاستقام وروي عن ابن عباس    : هدمه ثم قعد يبنيه وقال  السدي    : بل طينا وجعل يبني الحائط . 

 ( قال ) موسى    ( لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  ويعقوب      : " لتخذت " بتخفيف التاء وكسر الخاء وقرأ الآخرون : " لتخذت " بتشديد   التاء وفتح الخاء وهما لغتان مثل اتبع وتبع ( عليه ) يعني على إصلاح الجدار   ( أجرا ) يعني جعلا معناه : إنك قد علمت أننا جياع وأن أهل القرية لم   يطعمونا فلو أخذت على عملك أجرا . 
*
*( ( قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا   ( 78 ) ) 

 ( قال ) الخضر    : ( هذا فراق بيني وبينك   ) يعني هذا وقت فراق بيني وبينك وقيل : هذا الإنكار على ترك الأجر هو المفرق بيننا . وقال الزجاج    : معناه هذا فراق بيننا أي فراق اتصالنا وكرر " بين " تأكيدا . 

 ( سأنبئك ) أي سوف أخبرك ( بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا   ) وفي بعض التفاسير أن موسى  أخذ بثوبه فقال : أخبرني بمعنى ما عملت قبل أن تفارقني فقال : ( أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر   ) 
*
*[ ص: 194 ]   ( أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا   ( 79 ) وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا   ( 80 ) ) 

 ( أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر   ) قال كعب      : كانت لعشرة إخوة خمسة زمنى وخمسة يعملون في البحر وفيه دليل على أن   المسكين وإن كان يملك شيئا فلا يزول عنه اسم المسكنة إذا لم يقم ما يملك   بكفايته ( يعملون في البحر   ) أي : يؤاجرون ويكتسبون بها ( فأردت أن أعيبها   ) أجعلها ذات عيب . 

 ( وكان وراءهم   ) أي أمامهم ( ملك ) كقوله : " من ورائه جهنم   " ( إبراهيم - 16 ) . 

 وقيل : " وراءهم " خلفهم وكان رجوعهم في طريقهم عليه والأول أصح يدل عليه قراءة ابن عباس    " وكان أمامهم ملك " . 

 ( يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا   ) أي : كل سفينة صالحة غصبا وكان ابن عباس  يقرأ كذلك فخرقها وعيبها الخضر  حتى لا يأخذها الملك الغاصب وكان اسمه الجلندي  وكان كافرا . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق    : اسمه " متوله بن جلندي الأزدي    " . 

 وقال شعيب الجبائي    : اسمه " هدد بن بدد    " . 

 وروي أن الخضر  اعتذر  إلى القوم وذكر لهم  شأن الملك الغاصب ولم يكونوا يعلمون بخبره وقال : أردت  إذا هي مرت به أن  يدعها لعيبها فإذا جاوزوه أصلحوها فانتفعوا بها قيل :  سدوها بقارورة وقيل :  بالقار . قوله عز وجل : ( وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا   ) أي فعلمنا [ وفي قراءة ابن عباس    : " وأما الغلام فكان كافرا وكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا " أي : فعلمنا ] ( أن يرهقهما   ) يغشيهما وقال الكلبي    : يكلفهما ( طغيانا وكفرا ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : فخشينا أن يحملهما حبه على أن يتابعاه على دينه . 
*
*[ ص: 195 ]   ( فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكاة وأقرب رحما   ( 81 ) وأما   الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما   صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن   أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا   ( 82 ) ) 

 ( فأردنا أن يبدلهما   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع  وأبو عمرو      : بالتشديد هاهنا وفي سورة " التحريم " و " القلم " وقرأ الآخرون   بالتخفيف وهما لغتان وفرق بعضهم فقال : " التبديل " : تغيير الشيء أو تغيير   حاله وعين الشيء قائم و " الإبدال " : رفع الشيء ووضع شيء آخر مكانه ( ربهما خيرا منه زكاة   ) أي صلاحا وتقوى ( وأقرب رحما   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر  ويعقوب    : بضم الحاء والباقون بجزمها أي : عطفا من الرحمة . وقيل : هو من الرحم والقرابة قال قتادة    : أي أوصل للرحم وأبر بوالديه . 

 قال الكلبي    : أبدلهما الله جارية فتزوجها نبي من الأنبياء فولدت له نبيا فهدى الله على يديه أمة من الأمم . 

 وعن  جعفر بن محمد  عن أبيه قال : أبدلهما الله جارية ولدت سبعين نبيا . 

 وقال  ابن جريج    : أبدلهما بغلام . 

 قال مطرف    : فرح به أبواه حين ولد وحزنا عليه حين قتل . ولو بقي لكان فيه هلاكهما فليرض امرؤ بقضاء الله تعالى فإن قضاء الله للمؤمن فيما يكره خير له من قضائه فيما يحب . قوله عز وجل : ( وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة   ) وكان اسمهما أصرم  وصريم    ( وكان تحته كنز لهما   ) اختلفوا في ذلك الكنز . روي عن  أبي الدرداء  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " كان ذهبا وفضة   " .   [ ص: 196 ] 

 وقال عكرمة    : كان مالا . 

 وعن سعيد بن جبير    : كان الكنز صحفا فيها علم . 

 وعن ابن عباس    : أنه  قال كان لوحا من ذهب  مكتوبا فيه : " عجبا لمن أيقن بالموت كيف يفرح! عجبا  لمن أيقن بالحساب  كيف يغفل! عجبا لمن أيقن بالرزق كيف يتعب! عجبا لمن أيقن  بالقدر كيف ينصب!  عجبا لمن أيقن بزوال الدنيا وتقلبها بأهلها كيف يطمئن  إليها! لا إله إلا  الله محمد  رسول  الله " . وفي الجانب الآخر  مكتوب : " أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا وحدي لا  شريك لي خلقت الخير والشر  فطوبى لمن خلقته للخير وأجريته على يديه والويل  لمن خلقته للشر وأجريته  على يديه " وهذا قول أكثر المفسرين وروي ذلك مرفوعا  . 

 قال الزجاج    : الكنز إذا أطلق ينصرف إلى كنز المال ، ويجوز عند التقييد أن يقال عنده كنز علم ، وهذا اللوح كان جامعا لهما . 

 ( وكان أبوهما صالحا   ) قيل : كان اسمه " كاسح    " وكان من الأتقياء . قال ابن عباس    : حفظا بصلاح أبويهما . 

 وقيل : كان بينهما وبين الأب الصالح سبعة آباء . 

قال محمد بن المنكدر    : إن الله يحفظ بصلاح العبد ولده   [ وولد ولده ] وعترته وعشيرته وأهل دويرات حوله فما يزالون في حفظ الله ما دام فيهم   . 

قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : إني لأصلي فأذكر ولدي فأزيد في صلاتي   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما   ) أي : يبلغا ويعقلا . وقيل : أن يدركا شدتهما وقوتهما . وقيل : ثماني عشرة سنة . 

 ( ويستخرجا ) حينئذ ( كنزهما رحمة   ) نعمة ( من ربك )   [ ص: 197 ] 

 ( وما فعلته عن أمري   ) أي باختياري ورأيي بل فعلته بأمر الله وإلهامه ( ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا   ) أي لم تطق عليه صبرا و " استطاع " و " اسطاع " بمعنى واحد . 

 روي أن موسى  لما أراد أن يفارقه قال له : أوصني ، قال : لا تطلب العلم لتحدث به واطلبه لتعمل به . 

 واختلفوا في أن الخضر  حي أم ميت ؟ قيل : إن الخضر  وإلياس  حيان يلتقيان كل سنة بالموسم . وكان سبب حياته فيما يحكى أنه شرب من عين الحياة وذلك أن ذا القرنين  دخل الظلمات لطلب عين الحياة    . وكان الخضر  على مقدمته فوقع الخضر  على العين فنزل واغتسل وتوضأ وشرب وصلى شكرا لله عز وجل وأخطأ ذو القرنين  الطريق فعاد . 

 وذهب آخرون إلى أنه ميت لقوله تعالى : " وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد   " ( الأنبياء - 34 ) . 

وقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعدما صلى العشاء  ليلة : " أرأيتكم ليلتكم هذه؟  فإن على رأس مائة سنة منها لا يبقى ممن هو  اليوم حي على ظهر الأرض أحد   " . ولو كان الخضر  حيا لكان لا يعيش بعده " . 
*
*( ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا   ( 83 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا   ) خبرا واختلفوا في نبوته : فقال بعضهم : كان نبيا . 

 [ وقال أبو الطفيل    : سئل علي  رضي الله عنه عن  ذي القرنين  أكان نبيا ] أم ملكا؟ قال : لم يكن نبيا ولا ملكا ولكن كان عبدا أحب الله وأحبه الله ، ناصح الله فناصحه الله   .   [ ص: 198 ] 

 وروي أن عمر  رضي الله عنه سمع رجلا يقول لآخر : يا ذا القرنين  فقال : تسميتم بأسماء النبيين فلم ترضوا حتى تسميتم بأسماء الملائكة   . 

 والأكثرون على أنه كان ملكا عادلا صالحا . 

 واختلفوا في سبب تسميته ب "  ذي القرنين    " قال الزهري    : لأنه بلغ قرني الشمس مشرقها ومغربها . 

 وقيل : لأنه ملك الروم  وفارس    . 

 وقيل : لأنه دخل النور والظلمة . 

 وقيل : لأنه رأى في المنام كأنه أخذ بقرني الشمس . 

 وقيل : لأنه كانت له ذؤابتان حسنتان . 

 وقيل : لأنه كان له قرنان تواريهما العمامة . 

 وروى أبو الطفيل  عن علي  أنه [ قال سمي " ذا القرنين      " لأنه ] أمر قومه بتقوى الله ، فضربوه على قرنه الأيمن فمات فبعثه الله  ،  ثم أمرهم بتقوى الله فضربوه على قرنه الأيسر فمات ، فأحياه الله   . 

 واختلفوا في اسمه قيل : اسمه " مرزبان بن مرزبة اليوناني    " من ولد يونان بن يافث بن نوح    . وقيل : اسمه " الإسكندر بن فيلفوس بن ياملوس الرومي    " . 
*
*( إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شيء سببا   ( 84 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( إنا مكنا له في الأرض   ) أوطأنا ، والتمكين : تمهيد الأسباب . قال علي    : سخر له السحاب فحمله عليها ، ومد له في الأسباب ، وبسط له النور ، فكان الليل والنهار عليه سواء ، فهذا معنى تمكينه في الأرض وهو أنه سهل عليه السير فيها وذلل له طرقها . 

 ( وآتيناه من كل شيء   ) أي : أعطيناه من كل شيء يحتاج إليه الخلق .   [ ص: 199 ] 

 وقيل : من كل ما يستعين به الملوك على فتح المدن ومحاربة الأعداء . 

 ( سببا ) أي : علما يتسبب به إلى كل ما يريد ويسير به في أقطار الأرض ، والسبب : ما يوصل الشيء إلى الشيء . 

 وقال الحسن    : بلاغا إلى حيث أراد . وقيل : قربنا إليه أقطار الأرض .* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (274)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةُ الْكَهْفِ 
مِائَةٌ وَعَشْرُ آيَاتٍ وَهِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية85 إلى الاية 102*
*
*
*
*
*( فأتبع سببا   ( 85 ) حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة ووجد عندها قوما قلنا ياذا القرنين إما أن تعذب وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا   ( 86 ) ) 

 ( فأتبع سببا   ) أي : سلك وسار ، قرأ أهل الحجاز  ، والبصرة    : " فاتبع " و " ثم اتبع " موصولا مشددا ، وقرأ الآخرون بقطع الألف وجزم التاء ، وقيل : معناهما واحد . 

 والصحيح : الفرق بينهما ، فمن قطع الألف فمعناه : أدرك ولحق ، ومن قرأ   بالتشديد فمعناه : سار ، يقال : ما زلت أتبعه حتى أتبعته ، أي : ما زلت   أسير خلفه حتى لحقته . 

 وقوله : " سببا " أي : طريقا . وقال ابن عباس    : منزلا . ( حتى إذا بلغ مغرب الشمس وجدها تغرب في عين حمئة   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وأبو عامر  وحمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر    : " حامية " بالألف غير مهموزة ، أي : حارة ، وقرأ الآخرون : ( حمئة ) مهموزا بغير الألف ، أي : ذات حمأة ، وهي الطينة السوداء . 

وسأل معاوية  كعبا    : كيف تجد في التوراة أن تغرب الشمس؟ قال : نجد في التوراة أنها تغرب في ماء وطين   . 

 قال القتيبي    : يجوز أن يكون معنى قوله : ( في عين حمئة   ) أي : عندها عين حمئة ، أو في رأي العين . 

 ( ووجد عندها قوما   ) أي : عند العين أمة ، قال  ابن جريج    : مدينة لها اثنا عشر ألف باب ، لولا ضجيج أهلها لسمعت وجبة الشمس حين تجب . 

 ( قلنا يا ذا القرنين   ) يستدل بهذا من زعم أنه كان نبيا فإن الله تعالى خاطبه والأصح أنه لم يكن نبيا ، والمراد منه : الإلهام .   [ ص: 200 ] 

 ( إما أن تعذب   ) يعني : إما أن تقتلهم إن لم يدخلوا في الإسلام ( وإما أن تتخذ فيهم حسنا   ) يعني : تعفو وتصفح وقيل : تأسرهم فتعلمهم الهدى . خيره الله بين الأمرين . 
*
*( ( قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا   ( 87 ) وأما من آمن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا   ( 88 ) ثم أتبع سببا   ( 89 ) حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا   ( 90 ) ) 

 ( قال أما من ظلم   ) أي : كفر ( فسوف نعذبه   ) أي : نقتله ( ثم يرد إلى ربه   ) في الآخرة ( فيعذبه عذابا نكرا   ) أي : منكرا يعني بالنار ، والنار أنكر من القتل . ( وأما من آمن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  ويعقوب    : ( جزاء ) منصوبا منونا أي : فله الحسنى " جزاء " نصب على المصدر [ وهو مصدر وقع موقع الحال ، أي : فله الحسنى مجزيا بها ] . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : بالرفع على الإضافة ، فالحسنى : الجنة أضاف الجزاء إليها   كما قال : " ولدار الآخرة خير " ( يوسف - 9 ) والدار هي الآخرة . 

 وقيل : المراد ب " الحسنى " على هذه القراءة : الأعمال الصالحة . أي له جزاء الأعمال الصالحة   . 

 ( وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا   ) أي : نلين له القول ونعامله باليسر من أمرنا . وقال مجاهد    : " يسرا " أي : معروفا . ( ثم أتبع سببا ) أي : سلك طرقا ومنازل . ( حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس   ) أي موضع طلوعها ( وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا   ) قال قتادة  والحسن      : لم يكن بينهم وبين الشمس ستر ، وذلك أنهم كانوا في مكان لا يستقر عليه   بناء فكانوا يكونون في أسراب لهم حتى إذا زالت الشمس عنهم خرجوا إلى   معايشهم وحروثهم . 

 [ ص: 201 ] 

 وقال الحسن    : كانوا إذا طلعت الشمس يدخلون الماء فإذا ارتفعت عنهم خرجوا يتراعون كالبهائم . 

 وقال الكلبي    : هم قوم عراة يفترش أحدهم إحدى أذنيه ، ويلتحف بالأخرى . 
*
*( كذلك وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا   ( 91 ) ثم أتبع سببا   ( 92 ) حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين وجد من دونهما قوما لا يكادون يفقهون قولا   ( 93 ) قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا   ( 94 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( كذلك ) قيل : معناه كما بلغ مغرب الشمس كذلك بلغ مطلعها   والصحيح أن معناه : كما حكم في القوم الذين هم عند مغرب الشمس كذلك حكم في   الذين هم عند مطلع الشمس ( وقد أحطنا بما لديه خبرا   ) يعني : بما عنده ومعه من الجند والعدة والآلات " خبرا " أي : علما . ( ثم أتبع سببا ) . ( حتى إذا بلغ بين السدين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  وحفص    : ( السدين ) و " سدا " هاهنا بفتح السين وافق حمزة   والكسائي  في " سدا " وقرأ الآخرون : بضم السين وفي يس " سدا " بالفتح حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  وقرأ الباقون بالضم ، منهم من قال : هما لغتان معناهما واحد . وقال عكرمة    : ما كان من صنعة بني آدم  فهو السد بالفتح ، وما كان من صنع الله فهو سد بالضم ، وقاله أبو عمرو    . وقيل : " السد : بالفتح مصدر وبالضم اسم وهما هاهنا : جبلان سد ذو القرنين  ما بينهما حاجزا بين يأجوج  ومأجوج  ومن ورائهم . ( وجد من دونهما قوما   ) يعني : أمام السدين . ( لا يكادون يفقهون قولا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " يفقهون " بضم الياء ، وكسر القاف على معنى لا يفقهون غيرهم قولا ،   وقرأ الآخرون : بفتح الياء والقاف أي لا يفقهون كلام غيرهم قال ابن عباس    : لا يفقهون كلام أحد ولا يفهم الناس كلامهم . ( قالوا يا ذا القرنين   ) فإن قيل : كيف قالوا ذلك وهم لا يفقهون؟   [ ص: 202 ] 

 قيل : كلم عنهم مترجم ، دليله : قراءة ابن مسعود    : لا يكادون يفقهون قولا قال الذين من دونهم يا ذا القرنين    . 

 ( إن يأجوج ومأجوج   ) قرأهما عاصم  بهمزتين [ وكذلك في الأنبياء ، " فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج   " ] والآخرون بغير همز [ في السورتين ] وهما لغتان أصلهما من أجيج النار وهو ضوءها وشررها شبهوا به لكثرتهم وشدتهم . 

 وقيل : بالهمزة من شدة أجيج النار وبترك الهمز اسمان أعجميان مثل : هاروت  وماروت  ، وهم من أولاد يافث بن نوح    . 

 قال الضحاك    : هم جيل من الترك    . قال  السدي    : الترك  سرية من يأجوج  ومأجوج  ، خرجت فضرب ذو القرنين  السد فبقيت خارجه ، فجميع الترك  منهم . وعن قتادة    : أنهم اثنان وعشرون قبيلة ، بنى ذو القرنين  السد على إحدى وعشرين قبيلة فبقيت قبيلة واحدة فهم الترك  سموا الترك لأنهم تركوا خارجين . 

 قال أهل التواريخ : أولاد نوح  ثلاثة سام  وحام  ويافث  ، فسام  أبو العرب والعجم  والروم  ، وحام  أبو الحبشة  والزنج  والنوبة  ، ويافث  أبو الترك  والخزر  والصقالبة  ويأجوج  ومأجوج  ، قال ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء    : هم عشرة أجزاء ، وولد آدم  كلهم جزء . روي عن حذيفة  مرفوعا : إن يأجوج  أمة ومأجوج  أمة ، كل أمة أربعمائة ألف أمة لا يموت الرجل منهم حتى ينظر إلى ألف ذكر من صلبه كلهم قد حمل السلاح وهم من ولد آدم  يسيرون إلى خراب الدنيا   . وقيل : هم ثلاثة أصناف ، صنف منهم أمثال الأرز شجر بالشام  طوله   عشرون ومائة ذراع في السماء ، وصنف منهم عرضه وطوله سواء ، عشرون ومائة   ذراع ، وهؤلاء لا يقوم لهم جبل ولا حديد ، وصنف منهم يفترش أحدهم إحدى   أذنيه ويلتحف الأخرى ، لا يمرون بفيل ولا وحش ولا خنزير إلا أكلوه ومن مات   منهم أكلوه ، مقدمتهم بالشام  وساقتهم بخراسان  يشربون أنهار المشارق وبحيرة طبرية    . 

 وعن علي  أنه قال : منهم من طوله شبر ومنهم من هو مفرط في الطول .   [ ص: 203 ] 

وقال كعب    : هم نادرة في ولد آدم وذلك أن آدم  احتلم ذات يوم وامتزجت نطفته بالتراب فخلق الله من ذلك الماء يأجوج  ومأجوج  فهم يتصلون بنا من جهة الأب دون الأم   . 

 وذكر  وهب بن منبه    : أن ذا القرنين  كان رجلا من الروم  ابن   عجوز ، فلما بلغ كان عبدا صالحا . قال الله له : إني باعثك إلى أمم  مختلفة  ألسنتهم ، منهم أمتان بينهما طول الأرض : إحداهما عند مغرب الشمس  يقال لها  ناسك  ، والأخرى عند مطلعها يقال لها منسك  ، وأمتان بينهما عرض الأرض : إحداهما في القطر الأيمن يقال لها هاويل  ، والأخرى في قطر الأرض الأيسر يقال لها تاويل  ، وأمم في وسط الأرض منهم الجن والإنس ويأجوج  ومأجوج  فقال ذو القرنين      : بأي قوة أكابرهم؟ وبأي جمع أكاثرهم؟ وبأي لسان أناطقهم؟ قال الله عز   وجل : إني سأطوفك وأبسط لك لسانك وأشد عضدك ، فلا يهولنك شيء ، وألبسك   الهيبة ، فلا يروعك شيء ، وأسخر لك النور والظلمة وأجعلهما من جنودك يهديك   النور من أمامك وتحوطك الظلمة من ورائك . 

 فانطلق حتى أتى مغرب الشمس فوجد جمعا وعددا لا يحصيه إلا الله ، فكابرهم   بالظلمة حتى جمعهم في مكان واحد فدعاهم إلى الله وعبادته؛ فمنهم من آمن   ومنهم من صد عنه ، فعمد إلى الذين تولوا عنه فأدخل عليهم الظلمة فدخلت في   أجوافهم وبيوتهم فدخلوا في دعوته فجند من أهل المغرب  جندا   عظيما فانطلق يقودهم والظلمة تسوقهم حتى أتى هاويل فعمل فيهم كعمله في   ناسك ، ثم مضى حتى انتهى إلى منسك عند مطلع الشمس فعمل فيها وجند منها   جنودا كفعله في الأمتين ثم أخذ ناحية الأرض اليسرى فأتى تاويل فعمل فيها   كعمله فيما قبلها ، ثم عمد إلى الأمم التي في وسط الأرض ، فلما دنا مما يلي   منقطع الترك نحو المشرق قالت له أمة صالحة من الإنس : يا ذا القرنين  إن   بين هذين الجبلين خلقا أشباه البهائم يفترسون الدواب والوحوش لهم أنياب   وأضراس كالسباع يأكلون الحيات والعقارب وكل ذي روح خلق في الأرض وليس يزداد   خلق كزيادتهم ولا شك أنهم سيملئون الأرض ويظهرون علينا ويفسدون فيها ،  فهل  نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا ؟ قال : ما مكني فيه ربي  خير  قال : أعدوا إلي الصخور والحديد والنحاس حتى أعلم علمهم . 

 فانطلق حتى توسط بلادهم فوجدهم على مقدار واحد يبلغ طول الواحد منهم مثل   نصف الرجل المربوع منا لهم مخاليب كالأظفار في أيدينا وأنياب وأضراس   كالسباع ولهم هدب من الشعر في   [ ص: 204 ]  أجسادهم  ما يواريهم ويتقون به من الحر والبرد ولكل واحد منهم أذنان  عظيمتان يفترش  إحداهما ويلتحف بالأخرى يصيف في إحداهما ويشتو في الأخرى  يتسافدون تسافد  البهائم حيث التقوا ، فلما عاين ذلك ذو القرنين  انصرف   إلى ما بين الصدفين فقاس ما بينهما فحفر له الأساس حتى بلغ الماء وجعل   حشوه الصخر وطينه النحاس؛ يذاب فيصب عليه فصار كأنه عرق من جبل تحت الأرض .   

 قوله تعالى : ( قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض   ) قال الكلبي      : فسادهم أنهم كانوا يخرجون أيام الربيع إلى أرضهم ، فلا يدعون فيها  شيئا  أخضر إلا أكلوه ، ولا شيئا يابسا إلا احتملوا وأدخلوه أرضهم وقد لقوا  منهم  أذى شديدا وقتلا . 

 وقيل : فسادهم أنهم كانوا يأكلون الناس . 

 وقيل : معناه أنهم سيفسدون في الأرض عند خروجهم . 

 ( فهل نجعل لك خرجا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " خراجا " بالألف وقرأ الآخرون ( خرجا ) بغير ألف وهما لغتان بمعنى واحد أي جعلا وأجرا من أموالنا . 

 وقال أبو عمرو    : "  الخرج " : ما تبرعت  به و " الخراج " : ما لزمك أداؤه . وقيل : " الخراج " :  على الأرض و "  الخرج " : على الرقاب . يقال : أد خرج رأسك وخراج مدينتك . 

 ( على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا   ) أي حاجزا فلا يصلون إلينا . 
*
*( قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما   ( 95 ) ) 

 ( قال ) لهم ذو القرنين    : ( ما مكني فيه   ) قرأ ابن كثير    " مكنني " بنونين ظاهرين ، وقرأ الآخرون بنون واحدة مشددة على الإدغام ، أي : ما قواني عليه ( ربي خير   ) من جعلكم ( فأعينوني بقوة   ) معناه : إني لا أريد المال بل أعينوني بأبدانكم وقوتكم ( أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما   ) أي : سدا ، قالوا وما تلك القوة؟ قال : فعلة وصناع يحسنون البناء والعمل ، والآلة ، قالوا : وما تلك الآلة؟ قال : 
*
*[ ص: 205 ]   ( آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا   ( 96 ) فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا   ( 97 ) ( قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا   ( 98 ) ) 

 ( آتوني ) أعطوني وقرأ أبو بكر    : " ائتوني " أي جيئوني ( زبر الحديد   ) أي قطع الحديد واحدتها زبرة ، فآتوه بها وبالحطب وجعل بعضها على بعض ، فلم يزل يجعل الحديد على الحطب والحطب على الحديد ( حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأبو عمرو  ويعقوب    : بضم الصاد والدال وجزم أبو بكر  الدال وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها ، وهما الجبلان ساوى : أي سوى بين طرفي الجبلين . 

 ( قال انفخوا   ) وفي القصة : أنه جعل الفحم والحطب في خلال زبر الحديد ، ثم قال : انفخوا ، يعني : في النار . 

 ( حتى إذا جعله نارا   ) أي صار الحديد نارا ، ( قال آتوني   ) قرأ حمزة  وأبو بكر  وصلا وقرأ الآخرون بقطع الألف . ( أفرغ عليه قطرا     ) أي : [ آتوني قطرا أفرغ عليه ، و " الإفراغ " : الصب ، و " القطر " :   هو النحاس المذاب فجعلت النار تأكل الحطب ويصير النحاس ] مكان الحطب حتى   لزم الحديد النحاس . 

 قال قتادة    : هو كالبرد المحبر طريقة سوداء وطريقة حمراء . وفي القصة : أن عرضه كان خمسين ذراعا وارتفاعه مائتي ذراع ، وطوله فرسخ . ( فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه   ) أن يعلوه من فوقه لطوله وملاسته ( وما استطاعوا له نقبا   ) من أسفله لشدته ولصلابته وقرأ حمزة    : ( فما استطاعوا ) بتشديد الطاء أدغم تاء الافتعال في الطاء . ( قال ) يعني ذا القرنين    ( هذا ) أي السد   ( رحمة ) أي : نعمة ( من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي   ) قيل : يوم القيامة وقيل : وقت خروجهم ( جعله دكاء   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    ( دكاء ) بالمد والهمز ، أي : أرضا ملساء ، وقرأ الآخرون بلا مد ، أي : جعله مدكوكا مستويا مع وجه الأرض ( وكان وعد ربي حقا   ) وروى قتادة  عن أبي رافع  عن  أبي هريرة  يرفعه : " أن يأجوج  ومأجوج  يحفرونه كل يوم حتى إذا كادوا يرون شعاع الشمس قال الذي عليهم : ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا   [ ص:  206 ] فيعيده  الله كما كان حتى إذا بلغت مدتهم حفروا حتى إذا كادوا يرون  شعاع الشمس قال  الذي عليهم : ارجعوا فستحفرونه غدا إن شاء الله واستثنى  فيعودون إليه وهو  كهيئته حين تركوه فيحفرونه فيخرجون على الناس ، فيتبعون  المياه ويتحصن  الناس في حصونهم منهم ، فيرمون بسهامهم إلى السماء فيرجع  فيها كهيئة الدم  فيقولون : قهرنا أهل الأرض وعلونا أهل السماء ، فيبعث  الله عليهم نغفا في  أقفائهم ، فيهلكون ، وإن دواب الأرض لتسمن وتشكر من  لحومهم شكرا   " . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أنبأنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  أنبأنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثنا  محمد بن مهران الرازي  حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  عن يحيى بن جابر الطائي  عن عبد الرحمن بن جبير بن نفير  عن أبيه  جبير بن نفير  عن النواس بن سمعان  قال : ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الدجال ذات غداة فخفض فيه ورفع حتى ظنناه في طائفة النخل فلما رحنا إليه عرف ذلك فينا ، فقال : " ما شأنكم؟ " قلنا : يا رسول الله ذكرت الدجال  ذات   غداة فخفضت فيه ورفعت ، حتى ظنناه في طائفة النخل فقال : " غير الدجال   أخوفني عليكم؟ إن يخرج وأنا فيكم فأنا حجيجه دونكم وإن يخرج ولست فيكم فكل   امرئ حجيج نفسه ، والله خليفتي على كل مسلم ، إنه شاب قطط عينه اليمنى   طافية كأني أشبهه بعبد العزى بن قطن ، فمن أدركه منكم فليقرأ عليه فواتح   سورة الكهف ، إنه خارج خلة بين الشام  والعراق  فعاث   يمينا وعاث شمالا يا عباد الله ! فاثبتوا " قلنا : يا رسول الله فما لبثه   في الأرض؟ قال : " أربعون يوما يوم كسنة ، ويوم كشهر ، ويوم كجمعة ،  وسائر  أيامه كأيامكم " قلنا : يا رسول الله فذلك اليوم الذي كسنة أيكفينا  فيه  صلاة يوم؟ قال : لا اقدروا له   [ ص: 207 ]  قدره  قلنا : يا رسول الله وما إسراعه في الأرض؟ قال : " كالغيث استدبرته  الريح  فيأتي على القوم فيدعوهم فيؤمنوا به ويستجيبوا له فيأمر السماء  فتمطر ،  والأرض فتنبت فتروح عليهم سارحتهم أطول ما كانت ذرى وأسبغه ضروعا ،  وأمده  خواصر ثم يأتي القوم فيدعوهم فيردون عليه قوله ، قال : فينصرف عنهم  فيصبحون  ممحلين ليس بأيديهم شيء من أموالهم ويمر بالخربة فيقول لها :  أخرجي كنوزك  فيتبعه كنوزها كيعاسيب النحل ثم يدعو رجلا ممتلئا شبابا  فيضربه بالسيف  فيقطعه جزلتين رمية الغرض ، ثم يدعوه فيقبل ويتهلل وجهه  ويضحك فبينما هو  كذلك إذ بعث الله المسيح عيسى ابن مريم  عليه السلام ، فينزل عند المنارة البيضاء شرقي باب دمشق  بين   مهرودتين واضعا كفيه على أجنحة ملكين إذا طأطأ رأسه قطر وإذا رفعه تحدر   منه مثل جمان اللؤلؤ فلا يحل لكافر يجد من ريح نفسه إلا مات ، ونفسه ينتهي   حيث ينتهي طرفه ، فيطلبه حتى يدركه بباب لد فيقتله ، ثم يأتي عيسى  قوم قد عصمهم الله منه فيمسح عن وجوههم ويحدثهم بدرجاتهم في الجنة ، فبينما هو كذلك إذ أوحى الله إلى عيسى  إني قد أخرجت عبادا لي ، لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم ، فحرز عبادي إلى الطور ، ويبعث الله يأجوج  ومأجوج  وهم من كل حدب ينسلون فيمر أوائلهم على بحيرة طبرية  فيشربون   ما فيها ، ويمر آخرهم فيقول : لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء . ويحصر نبي الله   وأصحابه حتى يكون رأس الثور لأحدهم خيرا من مائة دينار لأحدكم اليوم ،   فيرغب نبي الله عيسى  وأصحابه فيرسل الله عليهم النغف في رقابهم فيصبحون فرسى كموت نفس واحدة ، ثم يهبط نبي الله عيسى  وأصحابه إلى الأرض فلا يجدون في الأرض موضع شبر إلا ملأه زهمهم ونتنهم فيرغب نبي الله عيسى  وأصحابه إلى الله ، فيرسل الله طيرا كأعناق البخت   [ ص:  208 ] فتحملهم  فتطرحهم حيث شاء الله ، ثم يرسل الله مطرا لا يكن منه بيت  مدر ولا وبر ،  فيغسل الأرض حتى يتركها كالزلفة ، ثم يقال للأرض : أنبتي  ثمرتك وردي بركتك .  فيومئذ تأكل العصابة من الرمانة ، ويستظلون بقحفها ،  ويبارك في الرسل حتى  أن اللقحة من الإبل لتكفي الفئام من الناس ، واللقحة  من البقر لتكفي  القبيلة من الناس ، واللقحة من الغنم لتكفي الفخذ من الناس  . فبينما هم  كذلك إذ بعث الله ريحا طيبة فتأخذهم تحت آباطهم فتقبض روح كل  مؤمن وكل مسلم  ، ويبقى شرار الناس يتهارجون تهارج الحمر ، فعليهم تقوم  الساعة   " . 

 وبهذا الإسناد حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثنا  علي بن حجر السعدي  حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  والوليد بن مسلم بن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  بهذا الإسناد نحو ما ذكرنا ، وزاد بعد قوله : - لقد كان بهذه مرة ماء - ثم يسيرون حتى ينتهوا إلى جبل الخمر  وهو جبل بيت المقدس ،  فيقولون : لقد قتلنا من في الأرض ، هلم فلنقتل من في السماء . فيرمون بنشابهم إلى السماء ، فيرد الله عليهم نشابهم مخضوبة دما   " . 

 وقال وهب    : إنهم كانوا يأتون البحر فيشربون ماءه ويأكلون دوابه ، ثم يأكلون الخشب والشجر ، ومن ظفروا به من الناس ، ولا يقدرون أن يأتوا مكة  ولا المدينة  ولا بيت المقدس    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أنبأنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أنبأنا أحمد  أنبأنا أبي أنبأنا إبراهيم  عن الحجاج بن حجاج  عن قتادة  عن عبد الله بن أبي عتبة  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " ليحجن البيت وليعتمرن بعد خروج يأجوج  ومأجوج    " . 

 وفي القصة : أن ذا القرنين  دخل الظلمة ، فلما رجع توفي بشهرزور  وذكر بعضهم : أن عمره كان نيفا وثلاثين سنة . 
**[ ص: 209 ]   ( وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا   ( 99 ) وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا   ( 100 ) الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء عن ذكري وكانوا لا يستطيعون سمعا   ( 101 ) أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا   ( 102 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض   ) قيل : هذا عند فتح السد ، يقول : تركنا يأجوج  ومأجوج  يموج ، أي : يدخل بعضهم على بعض كموج الماء ، ويختلط بعضهم ببعض لكثرتهم . 

 وقيل : هذا عند قيام الساعة ، يدخل الخلق بعضهم في بعض ، ويختلط إنسيهم بجنيهم حيارى . ( ونفخ في الصور ) لأن خروج يأجوج  ومأجوج  من علامات قرب الساعة   ( فجمعناهم جمعا   ) في صعيد واحد . ( وعرضنا ) أبرزنا ( جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا   ) حتى يشاهدوها عيانا . ( الذين كانت أعينهم في غطاء     ) أي : غشاء ، و " الغطاء " : ما يغطى به الشيء ويستره ( عن ذكري ) يعني  :  عن الإيمان والقرآن ، وعن الهدى والبيان . وقيل : عن رؤية الدلائل . 

 ( وكانوا لا يستطيعون سمعا   ) أي : سمع القبول والإيمان ، لغلبة الشقاوة عليهم . 

 وقيل : لا يعقلون . وقيل : كانوا لا يستطيعون أي : لا يقدرون أن يسمعوا من   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ما يتلوه عليهم لشدة عداوتهم له ، كقول   الرجل : لا أستطيع أن أسمع من فلان شيئا لعداوته . قوله عز وجل : ( أفحسب )   أفظن ( الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء   ) أربابا يريد بالعباد : عيسى  والملائكة ، كلا بل هم لهم أعداء ويتبرءون منهم . 

 قال ابن عباس    : يعني الشياطين أطاعوهم من دون الله . وقال مقاتل    : الأصنام سموا عبادا ، كما قال : " إن الذين تدعون من دون الله عباد أمثالكم   "   ( الأعراف - 194 ) وجواب هذا الاستفهام محذوف . 

 قال ابن عباس    : يريد إني لأغضب لنفسي ، يقول : أفظن الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا غيري أولياء ، وأني لا أغضب لنفسي ولا أعاقبهم .   [ ص: 210 ] 

 وقيل : أفظنوا أنهم ينفعهم أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء . 

 ( إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا   ) أي : منزلا . قال ابن عباس    : هي مثواهم . وقيل : النزل : ما يهيأ للضيف . يريد هي معدة لهم عندنا ، كالنزل للضيف .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (275)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعُونَ آيَةً 
*
*الاية1 إلى الاية 10*
*
*
*
*
*( قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا   ( 103 ) الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا   ( 104 ) أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا   ( 105 ) ) 

 ( قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا   ) يعني : الذين أتعبوا أنفسهم في عمل يرجون به فضلا ونوالا ، فنالوا هلاكا وبوارا ، كمن يشتري سلعة يرجو عليها ربحا فخسر وخاب سعيه . 

 واختلفوا فيهم : قال ابن عباس   وسعد بن أبي وقاص    : هم اليهود  والنصارى    . وقيل : هم الرهبان ( الذين ) حبسوا أنفسهم في الصوامع . وقال  علي بن أبي طالب    : هم أهل حروراء    ( ضل سعيهم   ) بطل عملهم واجتهادهم ( في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا   ) أي عملا . ( أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت   ) بطلت ( أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا   ) أي لا نجعل لهم خطرا وقدرا ، تقول العرب : " ما لفلان عندي وزن " أي : قدر لخسته . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا أحمد  عن محمد بن يوسف  عن  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله  حدثنا سعيد بن مريم  أنبأنا المغيرة  عن  أبي الزناد   [ ص: 211 ] عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " ليأتي الرجل العظيم السمين يوم القيامة لا يزن عند الله جناح بعوضة " ، وقال اقرءوا إن شئتم : ( فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا   )   . 

قال أبو سعيد الخدري    : يأتي أناس بأعمال يوم القيامة هي عندهم في العظم كجبال تهامة ، فإذا وزنوها لم تزن شيئا ، فذلك قوله تعالى ( فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا   ) 
*
*( ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا واتخذوا آياتي ورسلي هزوا   ( 106 ) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا   ( 107 ) ) 

 ( ذلك ) الذي ذكرت من حبوط أعمالهم وخسة أقدارهم . ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا واتخذوا آياتي   ) يعني القرآن ( ورسلي هزوا   ) أي سخرية ومهزوءا بهم . قوله تعالى ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس   ) روينا عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " إذا سألتم الله فاسألوه الفردوس ، فإنه أوسط الجنة وأعلى الجنة ، وفوقه عرش الرحمن ، ومنه تفجر أنهار الجنة   " . 

قال كعب    : ليس في الجنان جنة أعلى من جنة الفردوس ، فيها الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر   . 

وقال قتادة    : " الفردوس " : ربوة الجنة ، وأوسطها وأفضلها وأرفعها   . 

قال كعب    : " الفردوس " : هو البستان الذي فيه الأعناب   . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هو البستان بالرومية . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هي الجنة بلسان الحبش . 

 قال الزجاج    : هو بالرومية منقول إلى لفظ العربية . 

 وقال الضحاك    : هي الجنة الملتفة الأشجار . 

 وقيل : هي الروضة المستحسنة .   [ ص: 212 ] 

 وقيل : هي التي تنبت ضروبا من النبات ، وجمعه فراديس . 

 ( نزلا ) قيل أي : منزلا . وقيل : ما يهيأ للنازل ، على معنى كانت لهم ثمار جنات الفردوس ونعيمها نزلا ، ومعنى " كانت لهم " أي : في علم الله قبل أن يخلقوا . 
*
*( خالدين فيها لا يبغون عنها حولا   ( 108 ) قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا   ( 109 ) قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا   ( 110 ) ) 

 ( خالدين فيها لا يبغون   ) لا يطلبون ( عنها حولا   ) أي : تحولا إلى غيرها . قال ابن عباس    : لا يريدون أن يتحولوا عنها ، كما ينتقل الرجل من دار إذا لم توافقه إلى دار أخرى . قوله عز وجل : ( قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي   ) قال ابن عباس    : قالت اليهود    [ يا محمد    ] تزعم أنا قد أوتينا الحكمة وفي كتابك ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا ثم تقول : وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 وقيل : لما نزلت : " وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا   " ، قالت اليهود    : أوتينا التوراة وفيها علم كل شيء . فأنزل الله تعالى ( قل لو كان البحر مدادا   ) سمي المداد مدادا لإمداد الكاتب ، وأصله من الزيادة ومجيء الشيء بعد الشيء . 

 قال مجاهد    : لو كان البحر مدادا للقلم ، والقلم يكتب ( لنفد البحر   ) أي : ماؤه ( قبل أن تنفد   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " ينفد " بالياء لتقدم الفعل ، والباقون بالتاء ( كلمات ربي   ) أي : علمه وحكمه ( ولو جئنا بمثله مددا   ) معناه : لو كان الخلائق يكتبون والبحر يمدهم لنفد البحر ولم تنفد كلمات ربي ، ولو جئنا بمثل ماء البحر في كثرته مددا أو زيادة . [ و " مددا " منصوب على التمييز ] نظيره قوله تعالى : " ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله   " ( لقمان - 27 ) . قوله عز وجل : ( قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد ) قال ابن عباس    :   [ ص:   213 ] علم  الله رسوله التواضع؛ لئلا يزهو على خلقه ، فأمره أن يقر فيقول  :  إني آدمي  مثلكم ، إلا أني خصصت بالوحي وأكرمني الله به ، يوحى إلي  أنما  إلهكم إله  واحد لا شريك له   ( فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه ) أي : يخاف  المصير  إليه . وقيل  : يأمل رؤية ربه . فالرجاء يكون بمعنى الخوف والأمل  جميعا ،  قال الشاعر : 
**ولا كل ما ترجو من الخير كائن ولا كل ما ترجو من الشر واقع* *فجمع بين المعنيين . 

  ( فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا   ) أي : لا يرائي بعمله . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أنبأنا أبو نعيم  أخبرنا سفيان  عن سلمة هو ابن كهيل  قال : سمعت جندبا  يقول : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من سمع ، سمع الله به . ومن يرائي يرائي الله به   " . 

 وروينا عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إن أخوف ما أخاف عليكم الشرك الأصغر   " ، قالوا : يا رسول الله وما الشرك الأصغر؟ قال : " الرياء   " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أنبأنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي  حدثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب الأصم  حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم  حدثنا أبي حدثنا شعيب  قال : حدثنا الليث  عن أبي الهاد  عن عمرو  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن الله تبارك وتعالى يقول : أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك ، من عمل عملا أشرك فيه معي غيري فأنا منه بريء ، هو للذي عمله   " .   [ ص: 214 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أنبأنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  حدثنا حفص بن عمر  حدثنا همام  عن قتادة  حدثنا  سالم بن أبي الجعد الغطفاني  عن معدان بن أبي طلحة  عن  أبي الدرداء  يرويه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من حفظ عشر آيات من أول سورة الكهف عصم من فتنة الدجال   " . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أنبأنا أبو منصور السمعاني  حدثنا أبو جعفر الرياني  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  حدثنا أبو الأسود  حدثنا ابن لهيعة  عن زياد  عن سهل هو ابن معاذ  عن أبيه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " من قرأ أول سورة الكهف وآخرها كانت له نورا من قدميه إلى رأسه ، ومن قرأها كلها كانت له نورا من الأرض إلى السماء   " . 
*
*[ سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ ] 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعُونَ آيَةً 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( كهيعص   ( 1 ) ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا   ( 2 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( كهيعص   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو  بِكَسْرِ الْهَاءِ وَفَتْحِ الْيَاءِ ، وَضِدُّهُ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  ، وَحَمْزَةُ  ، وَبِكَسْرِهِمَا : الْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  ، وَالْبَاقُونَ بِفَتْحِهِمَا . 

 وَيُظْهِرُ الدَّالَ عِنْدَ الذَّالِ مِنْ " صَادْ ذِكْرُ " ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ  ، وَنَافِعٌ  ، وَعَاصِمٌ    [ وَيَعْقُوبُ    ] وَالْبَاقُونَ بِالْإِدْغَامِ . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا : هُوَ اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هُوَ اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الْقُرْآنِ . 

 وَقِيلَ : اسْمٌ لِلسُّورَةِ . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ قَسَمٌ أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِهِ . 

 وَيُرْوَى عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي قَوْلِهِ ( كهيعص   ) قَالَ    : الْكَافُ مِنْ كِرِيمٍ وَكَبِيرٍ ، وَالْهَاءُ مِنْ هَادٍ ،  وَالْيَاءُ   مِنْ رَحِيمٍ ، وَالْعَيْنُ مِنْ عَلِيمٍ وَعَظِيمٍ ،  وَالصَّادُ مِنْ   صَادِقٍ .   [ ص: 218 ] وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ       : مَعْنَاهُ : كَافٍ لِخَلْقِهِ ، هَادٍ لِعِبَادِهِ ، يَدُهُ فَوْقَ    أَيْدِيهِمْ ، عَالِمٌ بِبَرِّيَّتِهِ ، صَادَقٌ فِي وَعْدِهِ ( ذِكْرُ )    رُفِعَ بِالْمُضْمَرِ ، أَيْ : هَذَا الَّذِي نَتْلُوهُ عَلَيْكَ ذِكْرُ (    رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ ) [ وَفِيهِ تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ ] مَعْنَاهُ :  ذِكْرُ   رَبِّكَ ( عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا   ) بِرَحْمَتِهِ . 
*
*( إذ نادى ربه نداء خفيا   ( 3 ) قال رب إني وهن العظم مني واشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا   ( 4 ) وإني خفت الموالي من ورائي وكانت امرأتي عاقرا فهب لي من لدنك وليا   ( 5 ) يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب واجعله رب رضيا   ( 6 ) ) 

 ( إذ نادى ) دعا ( ربه ) في محرابه ( نداء خفيا ) دعا سرا من قومه في جوف الليل . ( قال رب إني وهن   ) ضعف ورق ( العظم مني ) من الكبر . قال قتادة    : اشتكى سقوط الأضراس ( واشتعل الرأس   ) أي : ابيض شعر الرأس ( شيبا ) شمطا ( ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا   ) يقول : عودتني الإجابة فيما مضى ولم تخيبني . 

 وقيل : معناه لما دعوتني إلى الإيمان آمنت ولم أشق بترك الإيمان . ( وإني خفت الموالي   ) و " الموالي " : بنو العم . قال مجاهد    : العصبة . وقال أبو صالح    : الكلالة . وقال الكلبي    : الورثة ( من ورائي ) أي : من بعد موتي . 

 قرأ ابن كثير    : " من ورائي " بفتح الياء ، والآخرون بإسكانها . 

 ( وكانت امرأتي عاقرا   ) لا تلد ( فهب لي من لدنك   ) أعطني من عندك ( وليا ) ابنا . ( يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب   ) قرأ أبو عمرو   والكسائي    : بجزم الثاء فيهما ، على جواب الدعاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على الحال والصفة ، أي : وليا وارثا . 

 واختلفوا في هذا الإرث; قال الحسن    : معناه يرثني مالي ويرث من آل يعقوب  النبوة والحبورة .   [ ص: 219 ] 

 وقيل : أراد ميراث النبوة والعلم . 

 وقيل : أراد إرث الحبورة ، لأن زكريا  كان رأس الأحبار . 

 قال الزجاج    : والأولى أن يحمل على ميراث غير المال؛ لأنه يبعد أن يشفق زكريا  وهو نبي من الأنبياء أن يرثه بنو عمه ماله . 

 والمعنى : أنه خاف تضييع بني عمه دين الله وتغيير أحكامه على ما كان شاهده من بني إسرائيل  ، من تبديل الدين وقتل الأنبياء ، فسأل ربه وليا صالحا يأمنه على أمته ويرث نبوته وعلمه لئلا يضيع الدين . وهذا معنى قول عطاء  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . 

 ( واجعله رب رضيا   ) أي برا تقيا مرضيا . 
*
*( يا زكريا إنا نبشرك بغلام اسمه يحيى لم نجعل له من قبل سميا   ( 7 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( يا زكريا إنا نبشرك   ) وفيه اختصار ، معناه : فاستجاب الله دعاءه فقال : يا زكريا إنا نبشرك ، ( بغلام ) بولد ذكر ( اسمه يحيى لم نجعل له من قبل سميا   ) قال قتادة  والكلبي    : لم يسم أحد قبله يحيى   .   [ ص: 220 ] 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء    : لم نجعل له شبها ومثلا كما قال الله تعالى : " هل تعلم له سميا   " أي مثلا . 

 والمعنى : أنه لم يكن له مثل ، لأنه لم يعص ولم يهم بمعصية قط . 

 وقيل : لم يكن له مثل في أمر النساء؛ لأنه كان سيدا وحصورا . 

 وقال علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أي لم تلد العواقر مثله ولدا . 

 وقيل : لم يرد الله به اجتماع الفضائل كلها ليحيى  ، إنما أراد بعضها ، لأن الخليل والكليم كانا قبله ، وهما أفضل منه . 
*
*( قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وكانت امرأتي عاقرا وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا   ( 8 ) قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين وقد خلقتك من قبل ولم تك شيئا   ( 9 ) قال رب اجعل لي آية قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( قال رب أنى ) من أين ( يكون لي غلام وكانت امرأتي عاقرا   ) أي : وامرأتي عاقر . ( وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا   ) أي : يبسا ، قال قتادة    : يريد نحول العظم ، يقال : عتا الشيخ يعتو عتيا وعسيا : إذا انتهى سنه وكبر ، وشيخ عات وعاس : إذا صار إلى حالة اليبس والجفاف . 

 وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : عتيا وبكيا وصليا وجثيا بكسر أوائلهن ، والباقون برفعها ، وهما لغتان . ( قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين   ) يسير ( وقد خلقتك ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " خلقناك " بالنون والألف على التعظيم ، ( من قبل ) أي : من قبل يحيى    ( ولم تك شيئا قال رب اجعل لي آية   ) دلالة على حمل امرأتي ( قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا   ) أي : صحيحا سليما من غير ما بأس ولا خرس . 

 قال مجاهد    : أي : لا يمنعك من الكلام مرض .   [ ص: 221 ] 

 وقيل : ثلاث ليال سويا أي : متتابعات ، والأول أصح . 

 وفي القصة : أنه لم يقدر فيها أن يتكلم مع الناس فإذا أراد ذكر الله تعالى انطلق لسانه   .* 
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (276)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعُونَ آيَةً 
**الاية11 إلى الاية 24
*
*
*
*( فخرج على قومه من المحراب فأوحى إليهم أن سبحوا بكرة وعشيا   ( 11 ) ( يا يحيى خذ الكتاب بقوة وآتيناه الحكم صبيا   ( 12 ) وحنانا من لدنا وزكاة وكان تقيا   ( 13 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( فخرج على قومه من المحراب   ) وكان الناس من وراء المحراب ينتظرونه أن يفتح لهم الباب فيدخلون ويصلون ، إذ خرج عليهم زكريا  متغيرا لونه فأنكروه ، وقالوا : ما لك يا زكريا؟    ( فأوحى إليهم   ) فأومأ إليهم ، قال مجاهد      : كتب لهم في الأرض ، ( أن سبحوا ) أي : صلوا لله ( بكرة : ) غدوة (   وعشيا ) ومعناه : أنه كان يخرج على قومه بكرة وعشيا فيأمرهم بالصلاة ، فلما كان وقت حمل امرأته ومنع الكلام حتى خرج إليهم فأمرهم بالصلاة إشارة   . قوله عز وجل : ( يا يحيى ) قيل : فيه حذف معناه : ووهبنا له يحيى  وقلنا له : يا يحيى ، ( خذ الكتاب ) يعني التوراة ( بقوة ) بجد ( وآتيناه الحكم   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : النبوة ( صبيا ) وهو ابن ثلاث سنين . 

 وقيل : أراد بالحكم فهم الكتاب فقرأ التوراة وهو صغير . 

 وعن بعض السلف : من قرأ القرآن قبل أن يبلغ فهو ممن أوتي الحكم صبيا   . ( وحنانا من لدنا   ) رحمة من عندنا ، قال الحطيئة   لعمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : 
**تحنن علي هداك المليك فإن لكل مقام مقالا   [ ص: 222 ]* *أي : ترحم . 

 ( وزكاة   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يعني بالزكاة الطاعة والإخلاص . 

 وقال قتادة  رضي الله عنه : هي العمل الصالح ، وهو قول الضحاك    . 

 ومعنى الآية : وآتيناه رحمة من عندنا وتحننا على العباد ، ليدعوهم إلى طاعة ربهم ويعمل عملا صالحا في إخلاص . 

 وقال الكلبي    : يعني صدقة تصدق الله بها على أبويه . 

 ( وكان تقيا   ) مسلما ومخلصا مطيعا ، وكان من تقواه أنه لم يعمل خطيئة ولا هم بها . 
*
*( وبرا بوالديه ولم يكن جبارا عصيا   ( 14 ) وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا   ( 15 ) واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( وبرا بوالديه   ) أي : بارا لطيفا بهما محسنا إليهما . ( ولم يكن جبارا عصيا   ) و " الجبار " : المتكبر ، وقيل : " الجبار " : الذي يضرب ويقتل على الغضب ، و " العصي " : العاصي . ( وسلام عليه   ) أي : سلامة له ، ( يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا   ) قال سفيان بن عيينة      : أوحش ما يكون الإنسان في هذه الأحوال : يوم ولد ، فيخرج مما كان فيه ،   ويوم يموت فيرى قوما لم يكن عاينهم ، ويوم يبعث فيرى نفسه في محشر لم ير   مثله . فخص يحيى بالسلامة في هذه المواطن   . قوله عز وجل : ( واذكر في الكتاب ) في القرآن ( مريم إذ انتبذت   ) تنحت واعتزلت ( من أهلها ) من قومها ( مكانا شرقيا   ) أي : مكانا في الدار مما يلي المشرق ، وكان يوما شاتيا شديد البرد ، فجلست في مشرقة تفلي رأسها . 

 وقيل : كانت طهرت من المحيض ، فذهبت لتغتسل .   [ ص: 223 ] 

 قال الحسن    : ومن ثم اتخذت النصارى المشرق قبلة . 
*
*( فاتخذت من دونهم حجابا فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا   ( 17 ) قالت إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيا   ( 18 ) قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا   ( 19 ) قالت أنى يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر ولم أك بغيا   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( فاتخذت ) فضربت ( من دونهم حجابا ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : سترا . 

 وقيل : جلست وراء جدار . وقال مقاتل    : وراء جبل . 

 وقال عكرمة    : إن مريم  كانت   تكون في المسجد فإذا حاضت تحولت إلى بيت خالتها ، حتى إذا طهرت عادت إلى   المسجد ، فبينما هي تغتسل من المحيض قد تجردت ، إذ عرض لها جبريل  في صورة شاب أمرد وضيء الوجه جعد الشعر سوي الخلق ، فذلك قوله : 

 ( فأرسلنا إليها روحنا   ) يعني : جبريل  عليه السلام ( فتمثل لها بشرا سويا   ) وقيل : المراد من الروح عيسى  عليه السلام ، جاء في صورة بشر فحملت به والأول أصح فلما رأت مريم  جبريل  يقصد نحوها نادته من بعيد ف : ( قالت إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيا   ) مؤمنا مطيعا . 

 فإن قيل إنما يستعاذ من الفاجر ، فكيف قالت : إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيا؟ 

 قيل : هذا كقول القائل : إن كنت مؤمنا فلا تظلمني . أي : ينبغي أن يكون إيمانك مانعا من الظلم ، وكذلك هاهنا . 

 معناه : وينبغي أن تكون تقواك مانعا لك من الفجور . ( قال ) لها جبريل    : ( إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك   ) قرأ نافع  وأهل البصرة      : " ليهب لك " بالياء ، أي : ليهب لك ربك ، وقرأ الآخرون : " لأهب لك "   أسند الفعل إلى الرسول ، وإن كانت الهبة من الله تعالى ، لأنه أرسل به . 

 ( غلاما زكيا   ) ولدا صالحا طاهرا من الذنوب . ( قالت ) مريم ( أنى ) من أين ( يكون لي غلام ولم يمسسني بشر   ) لم يقربني زوج ( ولم أك بغيا   ) فاجرة؟ تريد أن الولد يكون من نكاح أو سفاح ، ولم يكن هنا واحد منهما . 
*
*[ ص: 224 ]   ( قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا   ( 21 ) فحملته فانتبذت به مكانا قصيا   ( 22 ) ) 

 ( قال ) جبريل    : ( كذلك ) قيل : معناه كما قلت يا مريم  ولكن   ، ( قال ربك ) وقيل هكذا قال ربك ، ( هو علي هين ) أي : خلق ولد بلا أب ،  (  ولنجعله آية ) علامة ، ( للناس ) ودلالة على قدرتنا ، ( ورحمة منا )  ونعمة  لمن تبعه على دينه ، ( وكان ) ذلك ، ( أمرا مقضيا   ) محكوما مفروغا عنه لا يرد ولا يبدل . قوله عز وجل : ( فحملته ) قيل : إن جبريل  رفع درعها فنفخ في جيبه فحملت حين لبست . 

 وقيل : مد جيب درعها بأصبعه ، ثم نفخ في الجيب . 

 وقيل : نفخ في كم قميصها . وقيل : في فيها . 

 وقيل : نفخ جبريل  عليه السلام نفخا من بعيد فوصل الريح إليها فحملت بعيسى  في الحال ( فانتبذت به ) أي : تنحت بالحمل وانفردت ، ( مكانا قصيا ) بعيدا من أهلها . 

 قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أقصى الوادي ، وهو وادي بيت لحم ، فرارا من قومها أن يعيروها بولادتها من غير زوج . 

 واختلفوا في مدة حملها ووقت وضعها   ; فقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان الحمل والولادة في ساعة واحدة . 

 وقيل : كان مدة حملها تسعة أشهر كحمل سائر النساء .   [ ص: 225 ] 

 وقيل : كان مدة حملها ثمانية أشهر ، وكان ذلك آية أخرى لأنه لا يعيش ولد يولد لثمانية أشهر ، وولد عيسى  لهذه المدة وعاش . 

 وقيل : ولدت لستة أشهر . 

 وقال مقاتل بن سليمان    : حملته مريم  في ساعة ، وصور في ساعة ، ووضعته في ساعة حين زالت الشمس من يومها ، وهي بنت عشر سنين ، وكانت قد حاضت حيضتين قبل أن تحمل بعيسى    . 
*
*( فأجاءها المخاض إلى جذع النخلة قالت ياليتني مت قبل هذا وكنت نسيا منسيا   ( 23 ) ) 

 ( فأجاءها ) أي : ألجأها وجاء بها ، ( المخاض ) وهو وجع الولادة ، ( إلى جذع النخلة   ) وكانت نخلة يابسة في الصحراء ، في شدة الشتاء ، لم يكن لها سعف . 

 وقيل : التجأت إليها لتستند إليها وتتمسك بها على وجع الولادة ، ( قالت يا ليتني مت قبل هذا   ) تمنت الموت استحياء من الناس وخوف الفضيحة ، ( وكنت نسيا   ) قرأ حمزة  وحفص      ( نسيا ) بفتح النون ، [ والباقون بكسرها ] وهما لغتان ، مثل : الوتر   والوتر ، والجسر والجسر ، وهو الشيء المنسي " و " النسي " في اللغة : كل ما   ألقي ونسي ولم يذكر لحقارته . 

 ( منسيا ) أي : متروكا قال قتادة    : شيء لا يعرف ولا يذكر . قال عكرمة  والضحاك  ومجاهد    : جيفة ملقاة . وقيل : تعني لم أخلق . 
*
*[ ص: 226 ]   (   ( فناداها من تحتها ألا تحزني قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( فناداها من تحتها   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  ونافع  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : ( من تحتها ) بكسر الميم والتاء ، يعني جبريل  عليه السلام ، وكانت مريم  على أكمة وجبريل  وراء الأكمة تحتها فناداها . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الميم والتاء ، وأراد جبريل  عليه السلام أيضا ، ناداها من سفح الجبل . 

 وقيل : هو عيسى  لما خرج من بطن أمه ناداها   : ( ألا تحزني ) وهو قول مجاهد  والحسن    . 

 والأول قول ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما و السدي  وقتادة  والضحاك  وجماعة : أن المنادي كان جبريل ،  لما سمع كلامها وعرف جزعها ناداها ألا تحزني . 

 ( قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا   ) و " السري " : النهر الصغير . 

 وقيل : تحتك ، أي : جعله الله تحت أمرك ، إن أمرتيه أن يجري جرى ، وإن أمرتيه بالإمساك أمسك . 

 قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ضرب جبريل  عليه السلام ويقال : ضرب عيسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام برجله الأرض فظهرت عين ماء عذب وجرى . 

 وقيل : كان هناك نهر يابس أجرى الله سبحانه وتعالى فيه الماء وحييت النخلة اليابسة ، فأورقت وأثمرت وأرطبت . 

وقال الحسن    : " تحتك سريا   " يعني : عيسى  وكان والله عبدا سريا ، يعني : رفيعا   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (277)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعُونَ آيَةً 
**الاية25 إلى الاية 39
*
*
*
*
*
*( وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا   ( 25 ) ( فكلي واشربي وقري عينا فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( وهزي إليك   ) يعني قيل لمريم    : حركي ( بجذع النخلة   ) تقول العرب : هزه وهز به ، كما يقول : حز رأسه وحز برأسه ، وأمدد الحبل وأمدد به ، ( تساقط عليك     ) القراءة المعروفة بفتح التاء والقاف وتشديد السين ، أي : تتساقط ،   فأدغمت إحدى التاءين في السين ، أي : تسقط عليك النخلة رطبا ، وخفف حمزة  السين وحذف التاء التي أدغمها غيره . 

 وقرأ حفص  بضم التاء وكسر القاف خفيفا على وزن تفاعل . وتساقط بمعنى أسقط ، والتأنيث لأجل النخلة . 

 وقرأ يعقوب    : " يساقط " بالياء مشددة ردة إلى الجذع . 

 ( رطبا جنيا   ) مجنيا . وقيل : الجني هو الذي بلغ الغاية ، وجاء أوان اجتنائه . قال الربيع بن خثيم    : ما للنفساء عندي خير من الرطب ، ولا للمريض خير من العسل   . قوله سبحانه وتعالى : ( فكلي واشربي   ) أي : فكلي يا مريم  من الرطب ، واشربي من ماء النهر ( وقري عينا   ) أي : طيبي نفسا . وقيل : قري عينك بولدك عيسى      . يقال : أقر الله عينك أي : صادف فؤادك ما يرضيك ، فتقر عينك من النظر   إلى غيره . وقيل : أقر الله عينه : يعني أنامها ، يقال : قر يقر إذا سكن .  

 وقيل : إن العين إذا بكت من السرور فالدمع بارد ، وإذا بكت من الحزن   فالدمع يكون حارا ، فمن هذا قيل : أقر الله عينه وأسخن الله عينه . 

 ( فإما ترين من البشر أحدا   ) أي : تري ، فدخل عليه نون التأكيد فكسرت الياء لالتقاء الساكنين . 

 معناه : فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فيسألك عن ولدك ( فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما   ) أي : صمتا ، وكذلك كان يقرأ ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه . 

 والصوم في اللغة الإمساك عن الطعام والشراب والكلام .   [ ص: 228 ] 

قال  السدي    : كان في بني إسرائيل  من أراد أن يجتهد صام عن الكلام ، كما يصوم عن الطعام ، فلا يتكلم حتى يمسي . 

 وقيل : إن الله تعالى أمرها أن تقول هذا إشارة . 

 وقيل : أمرها أن تقول هذا القدر نطقا ، ثم تمسك عن الكلام بعده . 

 ( فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا   ) يقال : كانت تكلم الملائكة ، ولا تكلم الإنس . 
*
*( فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا   ( 27 ) يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( فأتت به قومها تحمله   ) قيل : إنها ولدته ، ثم حملته في الحال إلى قومها . 

 وقال الكلبي    : حمل يوسف النجار  مريم  وابنها عيسى    [ عليهما السلام ] إلى غار ، ومكثت أربعين يوما حتى طهرت من نفاسها ثم حملته مريم  عليها السلام إلى قومها   . فكلمها عيسى  عليه   السلام في الطريق فقال : يا أماه أبشري فإني عبد الله ومسيحه ، فلما دخلت   على أهلها ومعها الصبي بكوا وحزنوا ، وكانوا أهل بيت صالحين (   ( قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا   ) عظيما منكرا ، قال أبو عبيدة    : كل أمر فائق من عجب أو عمل فهو فري 

 قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عمر    : " فلم أر عبقريا يفري فريه   " أي : يعمل عمله . ( يا أخت هارون   ) يريد يا شبيهة هارون  ، قال قتادة  وغيره : كان هارون  رجلا صالحا عابدا في بني إسرائيل    . روي أنه اتبع جنازته يوم مات أربعون ألفا كلهم يسمى " هارون    " من بني إسرائيل  سوى سائر الناس [ شبهوها به على ] معنى إنا ظننا أنك مثله في الصلاح . وليس المراد منه الأخوة في النسب ، كما قال الله تعالى : " إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين   " ( الإسراء : 27 ) أي : أشباههم . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثنا  محمد بن عبد الله بن نمير   [ ص: 229 ] حدثنا ابن إدريس  عن أبيه عن  سماك بن حرب  عن علقمة بن وائل  عن المغيرة بن شعبة  قال : لما قدمت نجران  سألوني ، فقالوا : إنكم تقرءون : ( يا أخت هارون   ) وموسى  قبل عيسى  بكذا وكذا! فلما قدمت على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سألته عن ذلك فقال : " إنهم كانوا يسمون بأنبيائهم والصالحين قبلهم "   . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كان هارون  أخا مريم  من أبيها ، وكان أمثل رجل في بني إسرائيل    . 

 وقال  السدي    : إنما عنوا به هارون  أخا موسى  ، لأنها كانت من نسله كما يقال للتميمي : يا أخا تميم . 

 وقيل : كان هارون  رجلا فاسقا في بني إسرائيل  عظيم الفسق فشبهوها به . 

 ( ما كان أبوك   ) عمران    ( امرأ سوء   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : زانيا ، ( وما كانت أمك   ) حنة    ( بغيا ) أي : زانية ، فمن أين لك هذا الولد؟ 
*
*(   ( فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( فأشارت ) مريم    ( إليه ) أي : إلى عيسى  عليه السلام : أن كلموه . 

 قال ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه : لما لم تكن لها حجة أشارت إليه ليكون كلامه حجة لها . 

 وفي القصة : لما أشارت إليه غضب القوم ، وقالوا مع ما فعلت تسخرين بنا؟ . 

 ( قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا   ) أي : من هو في المهد ، وهو حجرها . 

 وقيل : هو المهد بعينه ، و " كان " بمعنى : هو . وقال أبو عبيدة    : " كان " صلة ، أي : كيف نكلم صبيا في المهد . وقد يجيء " كان " حشوا في الكلام لا معنى له كقوله " هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا   " ( الإسراء : 93 ) أي : هل أنا ؟ 

 قال  السدي    : فلما سمع عيسى  كلامهم ترك الرضاع وأقبل عليهم   . 

 وقيل : لما أشارت إليه ترك الثدي واتكأ على يساره ، وأقبل عليهم وجعل يشير بيمينه : 
*
*[ ص: 230 ]   ( قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا   ( 30 ) وجعلني مباركا أين ما كنت ‎وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حيا   ( 31 ) وبرا بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جبارا شقيا   ( 32 ) والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( قال إني عبد الله   ) وقال وهب    : أتاها زكريا  عند مناظرتها اليهود  ، فقال لعيسى    : انطق بحجتك إن كنت أمرت بها ، فقال عند ذلك عيسى  عليه السلام وهو ابن أربعين يوما وقال مقاتل    : بل هو يوم ولد : إني عبد الله ، أقر على نفسه بالعبودية لله عز وجل أول ما تكلم لئلا يتخذ إلها  ( آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا   ) قيل : معناه سيؤتيني الكتاب ويجعلني نبيا . 

 وقيل : هذا إخبار عما كتب له في اللوح المحفوظ ، كما قيل للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : متى كنت نبيا؟ قال : " كنت نبيا وآدم  بين الروح والجسد   " . 

 وقال الأكثرون أوتي الإنجيل وهو صغير طفل ، وكان يعقل عقل الرجال . 

 وعن الحسن    : أنه قال : ألهم التوراة وهو في بطن أمه . ( وجعلني مباركا أين ما كنت   ) أي : نفاعا حيث ما توجهت . وقال مجاهد    : معلما للخير . وقال عطاء    : أدعو إلى الله وإلى توحيده وعبادته . وقيل : مباركا على من تبعني . 

 ( وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ) أي : أمرني بهما . 

 فإن قيل : لم يكن لعيسى  مال ، فكيف يؤمر بالزكاة؟ 

 قيل : معناه بالزكاة لو كان لي مال . وقيل : بالاستكثار من الخير . 

 ( ما دمت حيا وبرا بوالدتي   ) أي وجعلني برا بوالدتي ، ( ولم يجعلني جبارا شقيا   ) أي عاصيا لربه . قيل : " الشقي " : الذي يذنب ولا يتوب . ( والسلام علي يوم ولدت   ) أي : السلامة عند الولادة من طعن الشيطان . ( ويوم أموت   )   [ ص: 231 ] أي : عند الموت من الشرك ، ( ويوم أبعث حيا   ) من الأهوال . ولما كلمهم عيسى  بهذا علموا براءة مريم  ، ثم سكت عيسى  عليه السلام ، فلم يتكلم بعد ذلك حتى بلغ المدة التي يتكلم فيها الصبيان . 
*
*( ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون   ( 34 ) ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد سبحانه إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون   ( 35 ) وإن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم   ( 36 ) فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( ذلك عيسى ابن مريم   ) [ قال الزجاج    : أي : ذلك الذي قال إني عبد الله عيسى ابن مريم    ] ( قول الحق   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وعاصم  ويعقوب    : ( قول الحق   ) بنصب اللام وهو نصب على المصدر ، أي : قال قول الحق ، ( الذي فيه يمترون   ) أي : يختلفون ، فقائل يقول : هو ابن الله ، وقائل يقول : هو الله ، وقائل يقول : هو ساحر كذاب . 

 وقرأ الآخرون برفع اللام ، يعني : هو قول الحق ، أي : هذا الكلام هو قول   الحق ، أضاف القول إلى الحق ، كما قال : " حق اليقين " ، و " وعد الصدق " .   

 وقيل : هو نعت لعيسى ابن مريم  ، يعني ذلك عيسى ابن مريم  كلمة الله . الحق : هو الله ( الذي فيه يمترون   ) ويشكون ويختلفون ويقولون غير الحق . ثم نفى عن نفسه الولد فقال : ( ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد   ) أي : ما كان من صفته اتخاذ الولد . وقيل : اللام منقولة أي : ما كان الله ليتخذ من ولد ، ( سبحانه إذا قضى أمرا   ) إذا أراد أن يحدث أمرا ( فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ( وإن الله ربي وربكم   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  وأبو عمرو    : " أن الله " بفتح الألف ، يرجع إلى قوله : ( وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ) وبأن الله ربي وربكم ، وقرأ أهل الشام والكوفة  ويعقوب  بكسر الألف على الاستئناف ( فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم   ) يعني : النصارى  سموا أحزابا لأنهم تحزبوا ثلاث فرق في أمر عيسى    : النسطورية  والملكانية  واليعقوبية    . ( فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم   ) يعني يوم القيامة . 
*
*[ ص: 232 ]   ( أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا لكن الظالمون اليوم في ضلال مبين   ( 38 ) ( وأنذرهم يوم الحسرة إذ قضي الأمر وهم في غفلة وهم لا يؤمنون   ( 39 ) ) 

 ( أسمع بهم وأبصر    ) أي : ما أسمعهم وأبصرهم  يوم القيامة حين لا ينفعهم السمع والبصر! أخبر  أنهم يسمعون ويبصرون في  الآخرة ما لم يسمعوا ولم يبصروا في الدنيا . 

قال الكلبي    : لا أحد يوم القيامة أسمع منهم ولا أبصر حين يقول الله تعالى لعيسى    : " أأنت قلت للناس   " الآية   ( مريم - 116 ) . ( يوم يأتوننا لكن الظالمون اليوم في ضلال مبين   ) أي : في خطأ بين . قوله عز وجل ( وأنذرهم يوم الحسرة إذ قضي الأمر   ) فرغ من الحساب وأدخل أهل الجنة الجنة ، وأهل النار النار ، وذبح الموت . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا عمرو بن حفص بن غياث  أخبرنا أبي أنبأنا الأعمش  ، أخبرنا أبو صالح  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يؤتى بالموت كهيئة كبش أملح فينادي   مناد : يا أهل الجنة فيشرفون وينظرون فيقول : هل تعرفون هذا؟ فيقولون :   نعم هذا الموت ، وكلهم قد رآه ، ثم ينادي يا أهل النار فيشرفون وينظرون   فيقول : هل تعرفون هذا؟ فيقولون : نعم هذا الموت ، وكلهم قد رآه ، فيذبح ،   ثم يقول : يا أهل الجنة خلود فلا موت ، ويا أهل النار خلود فلا موت ، ثم   قرأ : ( وأنذرهم يوم الحسرة إذ قضي الأمر وهم في غفلة وهم لا يؤمنون   )   . 

 ورواه أبو عيسى  عن أحمد بن منيع  ، عن النضر بن إسماعيل  عن الأعمش  بهذا الإسناد ، وزاد : " فلولا أن الله تعالى قضى لأهل الجنة الحياة والبقاء لماتوا فرحا ، ولولا أن الله تعالى قضى لأهل النار الحياة والبقاء لماتوا ترحا   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا معاذ بن أسد  أخبرنا عبد الله  أخبرنا عمر بن محمد بن زيد  عن   [ ص: 233 ] أبيه أنه حدثه عن ابن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إذا   صار أهل الجنة إلى الجنة وأهل النار إلى النار جيء بالموت حتى يجعل بين   الجنة والنار . ثم يذبح ثم ينادي مناد : يا أهل الجنة لا موت ، ويا أهل   النار لا موت ، فيزداد أهل الجنة فرحا إلى فرحهم ويزداد أهل النار حزنا إلى   حزنهم   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا أبو اليمان  أخبرنا شعيب  أخبرنا أبو الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " لا   يدخل أحد الجنة إلا رأى مقعده من النار لو أساء ، ليزداد شكرا . ولا يدخل   النار أحد إلا أري مقعده من الجنة لو أحسن ليكون عليه حسرة   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي  أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  أخبرنا الحسين بن الحسن  أخبرنا ابن المبارك  أخبرنا يحيى بن عبد الله  قال : سمعت أبي قال : سمعت  أبا هريرة  يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما   من أحد يموت إلا ندم " ، قالوا : فما ندمه يا رسول الله؟ قال : " إن كان   محسنا ندم أن لا يكون ازداد ، وإن كان مسيئا ندم أن لا يكون نزع   " . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وهم في غفلة   ) أي : عما يفعل بهم في الآخرة ( وهم لا يؤمنون   ) لا يصدقون . 
**

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (278)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعُونَ آيَةً 
**الاية40 إلى الاية 57
*

*
*
*( إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها وإلينا يرجعون   ( 40 ) واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم إنه كان صديقا نبيا   ( 41 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها   ) أي : نميت سكان الأرض ونهلكهم جميعا ، ويبقى الرب وحده فيرثهم ، ( وإلينا يرجعون   ) فنجزيهم بأعمالهم . قوله عز وجل : ( واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم إنه كان صديقا نبيا   )   " الصديق " : الكثير الصدق القائم عليه . وقيل : من صدق الله في وحدانيته وصدق أنبياءه ورسله وصدق بالبعث ،   [ ص: 234 ] وقام بالأوامر فعمل بها ، فهو الصديق . و " النبي " : العالي في الرتبة بإرسال الله تعالى إياه . 
*
*( إذ قال لأبيه يا أبت لم تعبد ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر ولا يغني عنك شيئا   ( 42 ) يا أبت إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك فاتبعني أهدك صراطا سويا   ( 43 ) يا أبت لا تعبد الشيطان إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عصيا   ( 44 ) يا أبت إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليا   ( 45 ) قال أراغب أنت عن آلهتي يا إبراهيم لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك واهجرني مليا   ( 46 ) ) 

 ( إذ قال ) إبراهيم    ( لأبيه ) آزر  وهو يعبد الأصنام ( يا أبت لم تعبد ما لا يسمع   ) صوتا ( ولا يبصر ) شيئا ( ولا يغني عنك   ) أي لا يكفيك ( شيئا ) ( يا أبت إني قد جاءني من العلم   ) بالله والمعرفة ( ما لم يأتك فاتبعني   ) على ديني ( أهدك صراطا سويا   ) مستقيما . ( يا أبت لا تعبد الشيطان   ) لا تطعه فيما يزين لك من الكفر والشرك ( إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عصيا   ) عاصيا " كان " بمعنى الحال أي : هو كذلك . ( يا أبت إني أخاف   ) أي : أعلم ( أن يمسك ) يصيبك ( عذاب من الرحمن   ) أي : إن أقمت على الكفر ( فتكون للشيطان وليا   ) قرينا في النار . ( قال ) أبوه مجيبا له : ( أراغب أنت عن آلهتي يا إبراهيم لئن لم تنته   ) لئن لم تسكت وترجع عن عيبك آلهتنا وشتمك إياها ، ( لأرجمنك   ) قال الكلبي  ومقاتل  والضحاك    : لأشتمنك ولأبعدنك عني بالقول القبيح . 

 قال ابن عباس  لأضربنك . وقال عكرمة    : لأقتلنك بالحجارة . 

 ( واهجرني مليا   ) قال الكلبي    : اجنبني طويلا . وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة :  حينا . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : دهرا . وأصل " الحين " : المكث ، ومنه يقال : فمكثت حينا " والملوان " : الليل والنهار .   [ ص: 235 ] 

 وقال قتادة   وعطاء    : سالما . وقال ابن عباس    : اعتزلني سالما لا تصيبك مني معرة ، يقال : فلان ملي بأمر كذا : إذا كان كافيا . 
*
*(   ( قال سلام عليك سأستغفر لك ربي إنه كان بي حفيا   ( 47 ) وأعتزلكم وما تدعون من دون الله وأدعو ربي عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيا   ( 48 ) فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله وهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وكلا جعلنا نبيا   ( 49 ) ) 

 ( قال ) إبراهيم    ( سلام عليك ) أي سلمت مني لا أصيبك بمكروه ، وذلك أنه لم يؤمر بقتاله على كفره . 

 وقيل : هذا سلام هجران ومفارقة . وقيل : سلام بر ولطف وهو جواب الحليم للسفيه . قال الله تعالى : " وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   " ( الفرقان : 63 ) . 

 قوله تعالى : ( سأستغفر لك ربي    ) قيل : إنه  لما أعياه ، أمره ووعده أن يراجع الله فيه ، فيسأله أن يرزقه  التوحيد  ويغفر له . معناه : سأسأل الله تعالى لك توبة تنال بها المغفرة . 

 ( إنه كان بي حفيا   ) برا لطيفا . قال الكلبي    : عالما يستجيب لي إذا دعوته . قال مجاهد    : عودني الإجابة لدعائي . ( وأعتزلكم وما تدعون من دون الله   ) أي : أعتزل ما تعبدون من دون الله . قال مقاتل    : كان اعتزاله إياهم أنه فارقهم من " كوثى " فهاجر منها إلى الأرض المقدسة ، ( وأدعو ربي ) أي : أعبد ربي ( عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيا   ) أي : عسى أن لا أشقى بدعائه وعبادته ، كما تشقون أنتم بعبادة الأصنام . 

 وقيل : عسى أن يجيبني إذا دعوته ولا يخيبني . ( فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله   ) فذهب مهاجرا ( وهبنا له ) بعد الهجرة ( إسحاق  ويعقوب    ) آنسنا وحشته [ من فراقهم ] وأقررنا عينه ، بأولاد كرام على   [ ص: 236 ] الله عز وجل ( وكلا جعلنا نبيا   ) يعني : إسحاق  ويعقوب    . 
*
*( ( ووهبنا لهم من رحمتنا وجعلنا لهم لسان صدق عليا   ( 50 ) واذكر في الكتاب موسى إنه كان مخلصا وكان رسولا نبيا   ( 51 ) ( وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيا   ( 52 ) ) 

 ( ووهبنا لهم من رحمتنا   ) قال الكلبي    : المال والولد ، وهو قول الأكثرين ، قالوا : ما بسط لهم في الدنيا من سعة الرزق . وقيل : الكتاب والنبوة . 

 ( وجعلنا لهم لسان صدق عليا   ) يعني ثناء حسنا رفيعا في كل أهل الأديان ، فكلهم يتولونهم ، ويثنون عليهم . قوله عز وجل ( واذكر في الكتاب موسى إنه كان مخلصا   ) غير مراء أخلص العبادة والطاعة لله عز وجل وقرأ أهل الكوفة    " مخلصا " بفتح اللام أي : مختارا اختاره الله عز وجل وقيل : أخلصه الله من الدنس . ( وكان رسولا نبيا )   ( وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن   ) يعني : يمين موسى  والطور    : جبل بين مصر  ومدين    . ويقال : اسمه " الزبير    " وذلك حين أقبل من مدين  ورأى النار فنودي " يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين   " ( القصص : 30 ) . 

 ( وقربناه نجيا   ) أي : مناجيا ، فالنجي المناجي ، كما يقال : جليس ونديم . 

 قال ابن عباس    : معناه : قربه فكلمه ، ومعنى التقريب : إسماعه كلامه .   [ ص: 237 ] 

 وقيل : رفعه على الحجب حتى سمع صرير القلم . 
*
*( ووهبنا له من رحمتنا أخاه هارون نبيا   ( 53 ) واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولا نبيا   ( 54 ) وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة وكان عند ربه مرضيا   ( 55 ) واذكر في الكتاب إدريس إنه كان صديقا نبيا   ( 56 ) ) 

  ( ووهبنا له من رحمتنا أخاه هارون نبيا   ) وذلك حين دعا موسى  فقال : " واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي هارون أخي   " ( طه : 29 - 30 ) فأجاب الله دعاءه وأرسل هارون  ، ولذلك سماه هبة له . قوله عز وجل : ( واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل   ) وهو إسماعيل بن إبراهيم  جد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ( إنه كان صادق الوعد   ) قال مجاهد    : لم يعد شيئا إلا وفى به . 

 وقال مقاتل    : وعد رجلا أن يقيم مكانه حتى يرجع إليه الرجل ، فأقام إسماعيل  مكانه ثلاثة أيام للميعاد حتى رجع إليه الرجل . 

 وقال الكلبي    : انتظره حتى حال عليه الحول . 

 ( وكان رسولا ) إلى جرهم ( نبيا ) مخبرا عن الله عز وجل . ( وكان يأمر أهله   ) أي : قومه وقيل : أهله ، وجميع أمته ( بالصلاة والزكاة ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد التي افترضها الله تعالى عليهم ، وهي الحنيفية التي افترضت علينا ، ( وكان عند ربه مرضيا   ) قائما بطاعته . قيل : رضيه الله عز وجل لنبوته ورسالته . قوله عز وجل ( واذكر في الكتاب إدريس   ) وهو جد أبي نوح  واسمه " أخنوخ " سمي إدريس  لكثرة   درسه الكتب . وكان خياطا وهو أول من خط بالقلم ، وأول من خاط الثياب ،   ولبس المخيط ، وكانوا من قبله يلبسون الجلود ، وأول من اتخذ السلاح ، وقاتل   الكفار وأول من نظر في علم   [ ص: 238 ] النجوم والحساب ، ( إنه كان صديقا نبيا ) 
*
*( ورفعناه مكانا عليا   ( 57 ) ) 

 (   ( ورفعناه مكانا عليا   ) قيل : يعني الجنة . وقيل : هي الرفعة بعلو الرتبة في الدنيا . 

 وقيل : هو أنه رفع إلى السماء الرابعة . 

 روى أنس بن مالك  عن مالك بن صعصعة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه رأى إدريس  في السماء الرابعة ليلة المعراج . 

 وكان سبب رفع إدريس    [ إلى السماء ] على ما قاله كعب  وغيره   : أنه سار ذات يوم في حاجة فأصابه وهج الشمس فقال : يا رب أنا مشيت يوما   فكيف بمن يحملها مسيرة خمسمائة عام في يوم واحد! اللهم خفف عنه من ثقلها   وحرها فلما أصبح الملك وجد من خفة الشمس وحرها ما لم يعرف فقال يا رب ما   الذي قضيت فيه؟ فقال : إن عبدي إدريس  سألني أن أخفف عنك حملها وحرها فأجبته ، فقال : رب اجعل بيني وبينه خلة ، فأذن له حتى أتى إدريس .  فكان يسأله إدريس  فقال له : إني أخبرت أنك أكرم الملائكة وأمكنهم عند ملك الموت  ،   فاشفع لي إليه ليؤخر أجلي فأزداد شكرا وعبادة ، فقال الملك : لا يؤخر  الله  نفسا إذا جاء أجلها ، وأنا مكلمه فرفعه إلى السماء ووضعه عند مطلع  الشمس ،  ثم أتى ملك الموت  فقال  لي حاجة  إليك ; صديق لي من بني آدم تشفع بي إليك لتؤخر أجله ، قال : ليس  ذلك إلي  ولكن إن أحببت أعلمته أجله فيقدم لنفسه قال : نعم فنظر في ديوانه  فقال :  إنك كلمتني في إنسان ما أراه يموت أبدا ، قال : وكيف؟ قال : لا أجده  يموت  إلا عند مطلع الشمس قال فإني أتيتك وتركته هناك قال : فانطلق فلا  أراك  تجده إلا وقد مات فوالله ما بقي من أجل إدريس  شيء فرجع الملك فوجده ميتا   .   [ ص: 239 ] 

 واختلفوا في أنه حي في السماء أم ميت؟ فقال قوم : هو ميت . وقال قوم : هو حي وقالوا : أربعة من الأنبياء في الأحياء اثنان في الأرض : الخضر  وإلياس  واثنان في السماء : إدريس  وعيسى    . 

وقال وهب    : كان يرفع لإدريس  كل يوم من العبادة مثل ما يرفع لجميع أهل الأرض في زمانه فعجب منه الملائكة واشتاق إليه ملك الموت  ، فاستأذن ربه عز وجل في زيارته ، فأذن له فأتاه في صورة بني آدم  وكان إدريس  يصوم الدهر فلما كان وقت إفطاره دعاه إلى طعامه فأبى أن يأكل معه ، ففعل ذلك ثلاث ليال فأنكره إدريس  ، فقال له الليلة الثالثة : إني أريد أن أعلم من أنت؟ فقال : أنا ملك الموت  استأذنت   ربي أن أصحبك ، قال : فلي إليك حاجة ، قال : وما هي؟ قال : تقبض روحي ،   فأوحى الله إليه أن اقبض روحه فقبض روحه وردها الله إليه بعد ساعة ، قال له   ملك الموت    : ما في سؤالك من قبض الروح؟ قال لأذوق كرب الموت وغمه لأكون أشد استعدادا له ، ثم قال إدريس  له   : إن لي إليك حاجة أخرى ، قال : وما هي؟ قال : ترفعني إلى السماء لأنظر   إليها وإلى الجنة والنار ، فأذن الله في رفعه ، فلما قرب من النار قال لي   حاجة أخرى ، قال : وما تريد؟ قال : تسأل مالكا حتى يفتح لي أبوابها فأردها   ففعل ، ثم قال : فما أريتني النار فأرني الجنة . فذهب به إلى الجنة  فاستفتح  فأوحى الله إليه أن اقبض روحه ، فقبض روحه وردها الله إليه بعد  ساعة ، قال  له ملك الموت    : ما في ، ففتحت أبوابها فأدخله الجنة ، ثم قال ملك الموت      : اخرج لتعود إلى مقرك ، فتعلق بشجرة وقال : لا أخرج منها ، فبعث الله   ملكا حكيما بينهما فقال له الملك : ما لك لا تخرج؟ قال : لأن الله تعالى   قال : " كل نفس ذائقة الموت " ( آل عمران : 185 ) وقد ذقته ، وقال : " وإن منكم إلا واردها   " ( مريم : 71 ) ، وقد وردتها ، وقال : " وما هم منها بمخرجين   " ( الحجر : 48 ) فلست أخرج ، فأوحى الله إلى ملك الموت  بإذني دخل الجنة وبأمري لا يخرج فهو حي هناك ، ذلك قوله تعالى : ( ورفعناه مكانا عليا   ) .* *

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (279)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعُونَ آيَةً 
**الاية58 إلى الاية 71
*
*
*
*
*
*( أولئك   الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم وممن حملنا مع نوح ومن  ذرية  إبراهيم وإسرائيل وممن هدينا واجتبينا إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن  خروا  سجدا وبكيا   ( 58 ) 

 (   ( أولئك الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم   ) أي : إدريس  ونوحا    ( وممن حملنا مع نوح   ) أي : ومن ذرية من حملنا مع نوح  في السفينة ، يريد إبراهيم;  لأنه ولد من سام بن نوح    ( ومن ذرية إبراهيم   ) يريد إسماعيل  وإسحاق  ويعقوب    .   [ ص: 240 ] 

 قوله : ( وإسرائيل ) أي : ومن ذرية إسرائيل  وهم موسى  وهارون  وزكريا  ويحيى  وعيسى    . 

 قوله : ( وممن هدينا واجتبينا   ) هؤلاء كانوا ممن أرشدنا واصطفينا ( إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا   ) " سجدا " : جمع ساجد " وبكيا " : جمع باك أخبر الله أن الأنبياء كانوا إذا سمعوا بآيات الله سجدوا وبكوا . 
*
*(   ( فخلف من بعدهم خلف أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غيا   ( 59 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فخلف من بعدهم خلف   ) أي : من بعد النبيين المذكورين خلف وهم قوم سوء ، " والخلف " بالفتح الصالح ، وبالجزم الطالح . 

 قال  السدي    : أراد بهم اليهود  ومن لحق بهم . 

 وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : هم في هذه الأمة .   [ ص: 241 ] 

 ( أضاعوا الصلاة   ) تركوا الصلاة المفروضة . 

 وقال ابن مسعود  وإبراهيم    : أخروها عن وقتها . 

 وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : هو أن لا يصلي الظهر حتى يأتي العصر ، ولا العصر حتى تغرب الشمس . 

  ( واتبعوا الشهوات   ) أي : المعاصي وشرب الخمر ، يعني آثروا شهوات أنفسهم على طاعة الله . وقال مجاهد    : هؤلاء قوم يظهرون في آخر الزمان ينزو بعضهم على بعض في الأسواق والأزقة . 

 ( فسوف يلقون غيا   ) قال وهب    : " الغي " نهر في جهنم بعيد قعره خبيث طعمه   . 

وقال ابن عباس     : " الغي " واد في جهنم ،  وإن أودية جهنم لتستعيذ من حره أعد للزاني  المصر عليه ولشارب الخمر المدمن  عليها ولآكل الربا الذي لا ينزع عنه ولأهل  العقوق ولشاهد الزور . 

وقال عطاء    : " الغي " : واد في جهنم يسيل قيحا ودما   . 

وقال كعب    : هو واد في جهنم أبعدها قعرا ، وأشدها حرا في بئر تسمى " الهيم " كلما خبت جهنم فتح الله تلك البئر فيسعر بها جهنم . أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد الحارثي  أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  وأخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن هشيم بن بشير  أخبرنا زكريا بن أبي مريم الخزاعي  قال : سمعت أبا أمامة الباهلي  يقول   : " إن ما بين شفير جهنم إلى قعرها مسيرة سبعين خريفا من حجر يهوي ، أو   قال صخرة تهوي ، عظمها كعشر عشروات عظام سمان فقال له مولى لعبد الرحمن بن خالد بن الوليد    : هل تحت ذلك شيء يا أبا أمامة؟   [ ص: 242 ] قال : نعم غي وآثام " . 

 وقال الضحاك    : غيا وخسرانا . وقيل : هلاكا . وقيل : عذابا . 

 وقوله : ( فسوف يلقون غيا   ) ليس معناه يرون فقط ، بل معناه الاجتماع والملابسة مع الرؤية . 
*
*( إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئا   ( 60 ) جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب إنه كان وعده مأتيا   ( 61 ) لا يسمعون فيها لغوا إلا سلاما ولهم رزقهم فيها بكرة وعشيا   ( 62 ) ) 

 ( إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئا   ) . ( جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب   ) ولم يروها ( إنه كان وعده مأتيا   ) يعني : آتيا ، مفعول بمعنى فاعل . 

 وقيل : لم يقل آتيا لأن كل من أتاك فقد أتيته والعرب لا تفرق بين قول   القائل : أتت علي خمسون سنة وبين قوله : أتيت على خمسين سنة ويقول : وصل   إلي الخير ووصلت إلى الخير . 

 وقال ابن جرير    : "  وعده " أي : موعده  وهو الجنة " مأتيا " يأتيه أولياؤه [ أهل الجنة ] وأهل  طاعته . ( لا  يسمعون فيها ) في الجنة ( لغوا ) باطلا وفحشا وفضولا من  الكلام . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هو اليمين الكاذبة . 

 ( إلا سلاما ) استثناء من غير جنسه يعني : بل يسمعون فيها سلاما أي : قولا   يسلمون منه " والسلام " اسم جامع للخير لأنه يتضمن السلامة .   [ ص: 243 ] 

 معناه : أن أهل الجنة لا يسمعون ما يؤثمهم إنما يسمعون ما يسلمهم . 

 وقيل : هو تسليم بعضهم على بعض وتسليم الملائكة عليهم . 

 وقيل : هو تسليم الله عليهم . 

 ( ( ولهم رزقهم فيها بكرة وعشيا   ) قال أهل التفسير : ليس في الجنة ليل يعرف به البكرة والعشي بل هم في نور أبدا ولكنهم يأتون بأرزاقهم على مقدار طرفي النهار . 

 وقيل : إنهم يعرفون وقت النهار برفع الحجب ووقت الليل بإرخاء الحجب . 

 وقيل : المراد منه رفاهية العيش وسعة الرزق من غير تضييق . 

وكان  الحسن البصري  يقول : كانت العرب لا تعرف من العيش أفضل من الرزق بالبكرة والعشي فوصف الله عز وجل جنته بذلك   . 
*
*( تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا من كان تقيا   ( 63 ) وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك له ما بين أيدينا وما خلفنا وما بين ذلك وما كان ربك نسيا   ( 64 ) ) 

 ( ( تلك الجنة التي نورث من عبادنا   ) أي : نعطي وننزل . وقيل : يورث عباده المؤمنين المساكن التي كانت لأهل النار لو آمنوا ( من كان تقيا   ) أي : المتقين من عباده . قوله عز وجل : ( وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا خلاد بن يحيى  أخبرنا عمر بن ذر  قال : سمعت أبي يحدث عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يا جبريل  ما يمنعك أن تزورنا   " فنزلت : ( وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك له ما بين أيدينا وما خلفنا   ) الآية . قال : كان هذا الجواب لمحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم " . 

 وقال عكرمة  والضحاك  وقتادة  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : احتبس جبريل  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حين سأله قومه عن أصحاب الكهف  وذي القرنين  والروح   فقال : أخبركم غدا ولم يقل : إن شاء الله حتى شق ذلك على النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم ثم نزل بعد أيام فقال له رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : "  أبطأت  علي حتى ساء ظني واشتقت إليك " فقال له جبريل    : إني كنت أشوق ولكني عبد مأمور إذا بعثت نزلت وإذا حبست   [ ص: 244 ] احتبست فأنزل الله : ( وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك   ) وأنزل : " والضحى والليل إذا سجى ما ودعك ربك وما قلى   "   . 

 ( ( له ما بين أيدينا وما خلفنا وما بين ذلك   ) أي : له علم ما بين أيدينا . واختلفوا فيه : فقال سعيد بن جبير  وقتادة  ومقاتل    : ( ما بين أيدينا   ) من أمر الآخرة والثواب والعقاب ( وما خلفنا   ) ما مضى من الدنيا ( وما بين ذلك   ) ما يكون من هذا الوقت إلى قيام الساعة . 

 وقيل ( ما بين أيدينا   ) ما بقي من الدنيا ( وما خلفنا   ) ما مضى منها ( وما بين ذلك   ) أي : ما بين النفختين وبينهما أربعون سنة . 

 وقيل : ( ما بين أيدينا   ) ما بقي من الدنيا ( وما خلفنا   ) ما مضى منها ( وما بين ذلك   ) مدة حياتنا . 

 وقيل : ( ما بين أيدينا   ) بعد أن نموت ( وما خلفنا   ) قبل أن نخلق ( وما بين ذلك   ) مدة الحياة . 

 وقيل : ( ما بين أيدينا   ) الأرض إذا أردنا النزول إليها ( وما خلفنا   ) السماء إذا نزلنا منها ( وما بين ذلك   ) الهواء يريد : أن ذلك كله لله عز وجل فلا نقدر على شيء إلا بأمره . ( وما كان ربك نسيا   ) أي : ناسيا يقول : ما نسيك ربك أي : ما تركك ، والناسي التارك . 
*
*( رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فاعبده واصطبر لعبادته هل تعلم له سميا   ( 65 ) ) 

 (   ( رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فاعبده واصطبر لعبادته   ) أي : اصبر على أمره ونهيه ( هل تعلم له سميا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : مثلا . 

 وقال الكلبي    : هل تعلم أحدا يسمى " الله " غيره ؟ 
*
*[ ص: 245 ]   ( ويقول الإنسان أئذا ما مت لسوف أخرج حيا   ( 66 ) أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   ( 67 ) فوربك لنحشرنهم والشياطين ثم لنحضرنهم حول جهنم جثيا   ( 68 ) ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا   ( 69 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويقول الإنسان   ) يعني : أبي بن خلف الجمحي  كان منكرا للبعث قال : ( أئذا ما مت لسوف أخرج حيا   ) قاله استهزاء وتكذيبا للبعث . قال الله عز وجل ( أولا يذكر   ) أي يتذكر ويتفكر وقرأ نافع  وابن عامر  وعاصم  ويعقوب    " يذكر " خفيفا ( الإنسان ) يعني : أبي بن خلف    ( أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا   ) أي : لا يتفكر هذا الجاحد في بدء خلقه فيستدل به على الإعادة ثم أقسم بنفسه فقال : ( فوربك لنحشرنهم   ) لنجمعنهم في المعاد يعني : المشركين المنكرين للبعث ( والشياطين ) مع الشياطين وذلك أنه يحشر كل كافر مع شيطانه في سلسلة ( ثم لنحضرنهم حول جهنم   ) قيل في جهنم ( جثيا ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : جماعات جمع جثوة . 

 وقال الحسن  والضحاك    : جمع " جاث " أي : جاثين على الركب . 

 قال  السدي    : قائمين على الركب لضيق المكان . ( ثم لننزعن   ) لنخرجن ( من كل شيعة   ) أي : من كل أمة وأهل دين من الكفار ( أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا   ) عتوا ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يعني جرأة . وقال مجاهد    : فجورا ، يريد : الأعتى فالأعتى . 

 وقال الكلبي    : قائدهم ورأسهم في الشر ، يريد أنه يقدم في إدخال من هو أكبر جرما وأشد كفرا . 

 في بعض الآثار : أنهم يحشرون جميعا حول جهنم مسلسلين مغلولين ثم يقدم الأكفر فالأكفر . 

 ورفع ( أيهم ) على معنى : الذي يقال لهم : أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا   .   [ ص: 246 ] 

 وقيل : على الاستئناف ثم لننزعن [ يعمل في موضع " من كل شيعة " ] . 
*
*( ثم لنحن أعلم بالذين هم أولى بها صليا   ( 70 ) وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا   ( 71 ) ) 

 ( ثم لنحن أعلم بالذين هم أولى بها صليا  ) أي :  أحق بدخول النار يقال : صلي يصلى صليا ، مثل : لقي يلقى لقيا وصلى  يصلي  صليا ، مثل : مضى يمضي مضيا إذا دخل النار وقاسى حرها . قوله عز وجل : ( وإن منكم إلا واردها   ) وما منكم إلا واردها وقيل : القسم فيه مضمر ، أي : والله ما منكم من أحد إلا واردها ، والورود هو موافاة المكان . 

 واختلفوا في معنى الورود هاهنا ، وفيما تنصرف إليه الكناية في قوله : ( واردها   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي   الله عنهما وهو قول الأكثرين; معنى الورود هاهنا هو الدخول والكناية  راجعة  إلى النار وقالوا : النار يدخلها البر والفاجر ثم ينجي الله المتقين   فيخرجهم منها . 

 والدليل على أن الورود هو الدخول : قول الله عز وجل حكاية عن فرعون    : " يقدم قومه يوم القيامة فأوردهم النار   " ( هود : 98 ) . 

 وروى ابن عيينة  عن  عمرو بن دينار  أن نافع بن الأزرق  مارى ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في الورود فقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : هو الدخول . وقال نافع  ليس الورود الدخول ، فتلا  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قوله تعالى : " إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم أنتم لها واردون   " ( الأنبياء : 98 ) أدخلها هؤلاء أم لا؟ ثم قال : يا نافع  أما والله أنت وأنا سنردها وأنا أرجو أن يخرجني الله منها وما أرى الله عز وجل أن يخرجك منها بتكذيبك   . 

 وقال قوم : ليس المراد من الورود الدخول . وقالوا : النار لا يدخلها مؤمن أبدا لقوله تعالى : " إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون لا يسمعون حسيسها   " ( الأنبياء : 101 - 102 ) وقالوا : كل من دخلها لا يخرج منها . والمراد من قوله : ( وإن منكم إلا واردها   ) الحضور والرؤية ،   [ ص: 247 ] لا الدخول كما قال الله تعالى : " ولما ورد ماء مدين   " ( القصص : 23 ) أراد به الحضور . 

 وقال عكرمة    : الآية في الكفار فإنهم يدخلونها ولا يخرجون منها . 

 وروي عن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه أنه قال : ( وإن منكم إلا واردها   ) يعني : القيامة ، والكناية راجعة إليها . 

 والأول أصح ، وعليه أهل السنة  أنهم جميعا يدخلون النار ثم يخرج الله عز وجل منها أهل الإيمان بدليل قوله تعالى : ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا 

 .         * 
*

**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (280)
- تفسير البغوى
الجزء الخامس
**سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ ، وَهِيَ ثَمَانٍ وَتِسْعُونَ آيَةً 
**الاية72 إلى الاية 90
*
*
*
*( ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا   ) أي : اتقوا الشرك وهم المؤمنون . والنجاة إنما تكون مما دخلت فيه . 

 وقرأ الكسائي  ويعقوب    : " ننجي " بالتخفيف . والآخرون : بالتشديد . 

 والدليل على هذا : ما أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أخبرنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب  أخبرنا سفيان  عن الزهري  عن   [ ص: 248 ]  سعيد بن المسيب  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا يموت لمسلم ثلاثة من الولد فيلج النار إلا تحلة القسم   " . 

 وأراد بالقسم قوله : ( وإن منكم إلا واردها   ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم  أخبرنا هشام  أخبرنا قتادة  عن أنس  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وفي قلبه وزن شعيرة من خير ، ويخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وفي قلبه وزن برة من خير ، ويخرج من النار من قال لا إله إلا الله وفي قلبه وزن ذرة من خير   " وقال أبان  عن قتادة    : " من إيمان " مكان " خير " . 

 أخبرنا أبو المظفر محمد بن إسماعيل بن علي الشجاعي  أخبرنا أبو نصر النعمان بن محمد بن محمود الجرجاني  أخبرنا أبو عثمان عمرو بن عبد الله البصري  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب  أخبرنا محمد بن الفضل أبو النعمان  أخبرنا سلام بن مسكين  أخبرنا أبو الظلال  عن أنس بن مالك  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " أن رجلا في النار ينادي ألف سنة يا حنان يا منان فيقول الله عز وجل لجبريل    : اذهب فأتني بعبدي هذا قال : فذهب جبريل  فوجد   أهل النار منكبين يبكون قال : فرجع فأخبر ربه عز وجل قال اذهب فإنه في   موضع كذا وكذا قال : فجاء به قال : يا عبدي كيف وجدت مكانك ومقيلك؟ قال :   يا رب شر مكان وشر مقيل قال ، ردوا عبدي . قال : ما كنت أرجو أن تعيدني   إليها إذ أخرجتني منها ، قال الله تعالى لملائكته : دعوا عبدي   " . 

 وأما قوله عز وجل : لا يسمعون حسيسها   " ( الأنبياء : 102 ) قيل : إن الله عز وجل أخبر عن وقت كونهم في الجنة أنهم لا يسمعون حسيسها ،   فيجوز أن يكونوا قد سمعوا ذلك قبل دخولهم الجنة لأنه لم يقل : لم يسمعوا   حسيسها ، ويجوز أن لا يسمعوا حسيسها عند دخولهم إياها لأن الله عز وجل   يجعلها عليهم بردا وسلاما .   [ ص: 249 ] 

وقال خالد بن معدان    : يقول أهل الجنة : ألم يعدنا ربنا أن نرد النار؟ فيقال بلى ولكنكم مررتم بها وهي خامدة   . 

 وفي الحديث : تقول النار للمؤمن : " جز يا مؤمن فقد أطفأ نورك لهبي   " . 

 وروي عن مجاهد  في قوله عز وجل : ( وإن منكم إلا واردها   ) قال : من حم من المسلمين فقد وردها   . 

 وفي الخبر : " الحمى كير من جهنم ، وهي حظ المؤمن من النار   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا  محمد بن المثنى  أخبرنا يحيى  عن هشام  أخبرني أبي عن عائشة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " الحمى من فيح جهنم فأبردوها بالماء   " . 

 ( كان على ربك حتما مقضيا   ) أي : كان ورودكم جهنم حتما لازما ( مقضيا ) قضاه الله عليكم . 

 ( ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا   ) أي : اتقوا الشرك . وقرأ الكسائي    " ننجي " بالتخفيف والباقون بالتشديد ( ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا   ) جميعا . وقيل : جاثين على الركب وفيه دليل على أن الكل دخلوها ثم أخرج الله منها المتقين وترك فيها الظالمين وهم المشركون . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا أبو اليمان  أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري  أخبرني  سعيد بن المسيب  وعطاء بن يزيد الليثي   [ ص: 250 ] أن  أبا هريرة  أخبرهما   أن الناس قالوا : يا رسول الله هل نرى ربنا يوم القيامة؟ قال : " هل   تضارون في القمر ليلة البدر ليس دونه سحاب " قالوا : لا يا رسول الله ، قال   : " فهل تمارون في الشمس ليس دونها سحاب " قالوا : لا قال : فإنكم ترونه   كذلك يحشر الناس يوم القيامة فيقول : من كان يعبد شيئا فليتبعه فمنهم من   يتبع الشمس ، ومنهم من يتبع القمر ، ومنهم من يتبع الطواغيت ، وتبقى هذه   الأمة فيها منافقوها ، فيأتيهم الله عز وجل فيقول : أنا ربكم ، فيقولون :   هذا مكاننا حتى يأتينا ربنا فإذا جاء ربنا عرفناه ، فيأتيهم الله فيقول :   أنا ربكم ، فيقولون : أنت ربنا ؟ فيدعوهم ويضرب الصراط بين ظهراني جهنم   فأكون أول من يجوز من الرسل بأمته ولا يتكلم يومئذ أحد إلا الرسل ، وكلام   الرسل يومئذ : اللهم سلم سلم ، وفي جهنم كلاليب مثل شوك السعدان ، هل رأيتم   شوك السعدان ؟ قالوا : نعم ، قال فإنها مثل شوك السعدان غير أنه لا يعلم   قدر عظمها إلا الله تخطف الناس بأعمالهم ، فمنهم من يوبق بعمله ، ومنهم من   يجردل ثم ينجو ، حتى إذا أراد الله رحمة من أراد من أهل النار أمر الله   الملائكة أن يخرجوا من كان يعبد الله فيخرجونهم ويعرفونهم بآثار السجود ،   وحرم الله على النار أن تأكل أثر السجود ، فيخرجون من النار ، فكل ابن آدم   تأكله النار إلا أثر السجود فيخرجون من النار قد امتحشوا فيصب عليهم ماء   الحياة فينبتون كما تنبت الحبة في حميل السيل ثم يفرغ الله من القضاء بين   العباد ويبقى رجل بين الجنة والنار ، وهو آخر أهل النار دخولا الجنة مقبل   بوجهه قبل النار فيقول يا رب اصرف وجهي عن النار قد قشبني ريحها وأحرقني   ذكاؤها ، فيقول : هل عسيت إن فعلت ذلك بك أن تسأل غير ذلك فيقول : لا  وعزتك  ، فيعطي الله ما شاء من عهد وميثاق فيصرف الله وجهه عن النار ، فإذا  أقبل  به على الجنة رأى بهجتها سكت ما شاء الله أن يسكت ثم قال يا رب  قدمني عند  باب الجنة فيقول الله تبارك وتعالى : أليس قد أعطيت العهود  والميثاق أن لا  تسأل غير الذي كنت سألت فيقول يا رب لا أكون أشقى خلقك  فيقول فما عسيت إن  أعطيت ذلك أن تسأل غيره فيقول لا وعزتك لا أسألك غير  ذلك فيعطي ربه ما شاء  من عهد وميثاق فيقدمه إلى باب الجنة فإذا بلغ بابها  فرأى زهرتها وما فيها  من النضرة والسرور فسكت ما شاء الله أن يسكت فيقول  يا رب أدخلني الجنة  فيقول الله ويحك يا ابن آدم ما أغدرك أليس قد أعطيت  العهود والميثاق أن لا  تسأل غير الذي أعطيت فيقول يا رب لا تجعلني أشقى  خلقك فيضحك الله عز وجل  منه ثم يأذن له في دخول الجنة فيقول تمن فيتمنى  حتى إذا انقطع   [ ص: 251 ] أمنيته قال الله عز وجل من كذا وكذا أقبل يذكره ربه حتى إذا انتهت به الأماني قال الله تعالى لك ذلك ومثله معه قال أبو سعيد  الخدري  لأبي هريرة  رضي الله عنهما إن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال قال الله لك ذلك وعشرة أمثاله قال  أبو هريرة  لم أحفظ من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا قوله لك ذلك ومثله معه قال أبو سعيد  إني سمعته يقول ذلك لك وعشرة أمثاله   . 

 ورواه  محمد بن إسماعيل  عن محمود بن غيلان  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  عن عطاء بن يزيد  عن  أبي هريرة  بمعناه وقال : فيأتيهم   الله عز وجل في غير الصورة التي يعرفون فيقول : أنا ربكم فيقولون : نعوذ   بالله منك هذا مكاننا حتى يأتينا ربنا فإذا آتانا ربنا عرفناه فيأتيهم  الله  في الصورة التي يعرفون فيقول : أنا ربكم فيقولون : أنت ربنا فيتبعونه    . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسين الحيري  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أخبرنا محمد بن حماد  أخبرنا أبو معاوية  عن الأعمش  عن أبي سفيان  عن جابر  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يعذب أناس من أهل التوحيد في النار حتى يكونوا حمما ثم تدركهم الرحمة قال : فيخرجون فيطرحون على أبواب الجنة قال : فيرش عليهم أهل الجنة الماء فينبتون كما تنبت القثاء في حمالة السيل ثم يدخلون الجنة   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  أخبرنا أبو سعيد الهيثم بن كليب  أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  أخبرنا  هناد بن السري  أخبرنا أبو معاوية  عن الأعمش  عن إبراهيم  عن عبيدة السلماني  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني   لأعرف آخر أهل النار خروجا رجل يخرج منها زحفا فيقول يا رب قد أخذ الناس   المنازل قال فيقال له انطلق فادخل الجنة قال فيذهب ليدخل فيجد الناس قد   أخذوا المنازل فيرجع فيقول يا رب قد أخذ الناس المنازل قال فيقال له أتذكر   الزمان الذي كنت فيه فيقول نعم فيقال له تمن قال فيتمنى فيقال له فإن لك   الذي تمنيته وعشرة أضعاف الدنيا قال فيقول أتسخر بي وأنت الملك قال فقد   رأيت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضحك حتى بدت نواجذه   " .   [ ص: 252 ] 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  أخبرنا محمد بن حماد  أخبرنا أبو معاوية  عن الأعمش  عن أبي سفيان  عن جابر  عن أم مبشر  عن حفصة  أنها قالت : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إني لأرجو أن لا يدخل النار إن شاء الله أحد شهد بدرا والحديبية " قال : قلت يا رسول الله أليس قد قال الله تعالى : ( وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا   ) قال : أفلم تسمعيه يقول : ( ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا   )   . 
*
*( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أي الفريقين خير مقاما وأحسن نديا   ( 73 ) وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا   ( 74 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات   ) واضحات ( قال الذين كفروا ) يعني : النضر بن الحارث  وذويه من قريش      ( للذين آمنوا ) يعني فقراء أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكانت فيهم   قشافة وفي عيشهم خشونة وفي ثيابهم رثاثة وكان المشركون يرجلون شعورهم   ويدهنون رءوسهم ويلبسون حرير ثيابهم فقالوا للمؤمنين : ( أي الفريقين خير مقاما   ) منزلا ومسكنا [ وهو موضع الإقامة . 

 وقرأ ابن كثير    : " مقاما " بضم الميم أي : إقامة ] . 

 ( وأحسن نديا   ) أي مجلسا ومثله النادي فأجابهم الله تعالى فقال : ( وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أحسن أثاثا   ) أي متاعا وأموالا . وقال مقاتل    : لباسا وثيابا ( ورئيا   ) قرأ أكثر القراء بالهمز أي : منظرا من " الرؤية " وقرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر  ونافع  غير ورش      : " وريا " مشددا بغير همز وله تفسيران : أحدهما هو الأول بطرح الهمز   والثاني : من الري الذي هو ضد العطش ومعناه : الارتواء من النعمة فإن   المتنعم يظهر فيه ارتواء النعمة ، والفقير يظهر عليه ذيول الفقر .*
*[ ص: 253 ]   ( قل من كان في الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مدا حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب وإما الساعة فسيعلمون من هو شر مكانا وأضعف جندا   ( 75 ) ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا   ( 76 ) ( أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   ( 77 ) أطلع الغيب أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا   ( 78 ) ) 

 ( قل من كان في الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مدا   ) هذا أمر بمعنى الخبر معناه : يدعه في طغيانه ويمهله في كفره ( حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب   ) وهو الأسر والقتل في الدنيا ( وإما الساعة   ) يعني : القيامة فيدخلون النار ( فسيعلمون ) عند ذلك ( من هو شر مكانا   ) منزلا ( وأضعف جندا   ) أقل ناصرا أهم أم المؤمنون؟ لأنهم في النار والمؤمنون في الجنة وهذا رد عليهم في قوله ( أي الفريقين خير مقاما وأحسن نديا   ) قوله عز وجل : ( ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى   ) أي إيمانا وإيقانا على يقينهم ( والباقيات الصالحات   ) الأذكار والأعمال الصالحة التي تبقى لصاحبها ( خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا   ) عاقبة ومرجعا . قوله عز وجل : ( أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا عمرو بن حفص  أخبرنا أبي أخبرنا الأعمش بن مسلم  عن مسروق  حدثنا خباب  قال : كنت قينا فعملت للعاص بن وائل  فاجتمع مالي عنده فأتيته أتقاضاه فقال لا والله لا أقضيك حتى تكفر بمحمد  فقلت   : أما والله حتى تموت ثم تبعث فلا قال : وإني لميت ثم مبعوث؟ قلت : نعم   قال : فإنه سيكون لي ثم مال وولد فأقضيك ، فأنزل الله عز وجل : ( أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا   ) . قوله عز وجل : ( أطلع الغيب   ) قال ابن عباس    : أنظر في اللوح المحفوظ؟ وقال مجاهد    : أعلم علم الغيب حتى يعلم أفي الجنة هو أم لا؟   [ ص: 254 ] 

 ( أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا   ) يعني قال لا إله إلا الله وقال قتادة    : يعني عملا صالحا قدمه . وقال الكلبي    : أعهد إليه أن يدخل الجنة؟ 
*
*( كلا سنكتب ما يقول ونمد له من العذاب مدا   ( 79 ) ونرثه ما يقول ويأتينا فردا   ( 80 ) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة ليكونوا لهم عزا   ( 81 ) كلا سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا   ( 82 ) ألم تر أنا أرسلنا الشياطين على الكافرين تؤزهم أزا   ( 83 ) ) 

 ( كلا ) رد عليه يعني : لم يفعل ذلك ( سنكتب ) سنحفظ عليه ( ما يقول ) [   فنجازيه به في الآخرة . وقيل : نأمر به الملائكة حتى يكتبوا ما يقول ] . ( ونمد له من العذاب مدا   ) أي : نزيده عذابا فوق العذاب . وقيل : نطيل مدة عذابه . ( ونرثه ما يقول     ) أي : ما عنده من المال والولد بإهلاكنا إياه وإبطال ملكه ، وقوله ما   يقول لأنه زعم أن له مالا وولدا " في الآخرة " أي لا نعطيه ونعطي غيره   فيكون الإرث راجعا إلى ما تحت القول لا إلى نفس القول . 

 وقيل : معنى قوله : ( ونرثه ما يقول   ) أي : نحفظ ما يقول حتى نجازيه به . 

 ( ويأتينا فردا   ) يوم القيامة بلا مال ولا ولد . قوله عز وجل : ( واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة   ) يعني : مشركي قريش  اتخذوا الأصنام آلهة يعبدونها ( ليكونوا لهم عزا   ) أي : منعة حتى يكونوا لهم شفعاء يمنعونهم من العذاب . ( كلا ) أي ليس الأمر كما زعموا ( سيكفرون بعبادتهم   ) أي تجحد الأصنام والآلهة التي كانوا يعبدونها عبادة المشركين ويتبرءون منهم كما أخبر الله تعالى " تبرأنا إليك ما كانوا إيانا يعبدون   " ( القصص : 63 ) . 

 ( ويكونون عليهم ضدا   ) أي : أعداء لهم وكانوا أولياءهم في الدنيا . 

 وقيل : أعوانا عليهم يكذبونهم ويلعنونهم . قوله عز وجل : ( ألم تر أنا أرسلنا الشياطين على الكافرين   ) أي سلطناهم عليهم وذلك حين قال لإبليس : " واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك   " الآية ( الإسراء - 64 ( تؤزهم أزا   )   [ ص: 255 ] تزعجهم إزعاجا من الطاعة إلى المعصية " والأز " " والهز " : التحريك أي : تحركهم وتحثهم على المعاصي . 
*
*( فلا تعجل عليهم إنما نعد لهم عدا   ( 84 ) يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا   ( 85 ) ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا   ( 86 ) لا يملكون الشفاعة إلا من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا   ( 87 ) ) 

 ( فلا تعجل عليهم   ) أي لا تعجل بطلب عقوبتهم ( إنما نعد لهم عدا   ) قال الكلبي    : يعني الليالي والأيام والشهور والأعوام . 

 وقيل : الأنفاس التي يتنفسون بها في الدنيا إلى الأجل الذي أجل لعذابهم . قوله عز وجل ( يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا   ) أي : اذكر لهم يا محمد  اليوم   الذي يجمع فيه من اتقى الله في الدنيا بطاعته إلى الرحمن إلى جنته وفدا  أي  : جماعات جمع " وافد " مثل : راكب وركب وصاحب وصحب . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : ركبانا . وقال  أبو هريرة    : على الإبل . 

وقال  علي بن أبي طالب    : ما يحشرون والله على أرجلهم ، ولكن على نوق رحالها الذهب ونجائب سرجها يواقيت ، إن هموا بها سارت وإن هموا بها طارت   . ( ونسوق المجرمين   ) الكافرين ( إلى جهنم وردا   ) أي : مشاة . وقيل : عطاشا قد تقطعت أعناقهم من العطش . " والورد " جماعة يردون الماء ولا يرد أحد الماء إلا بعد عطش . ( لا يملكون الشفاعة إلا من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا   ) يعني لا إله إلا الله . 

 وقيل : معناه لا يشفع الشافعون إلا لمن اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا يعني :   المؤمنين كقوله : " لا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى " ( الأنبياء : 28 ) .   [ ص: 256 ] 

 وقيل : لا يشفع إلا من شهد أن لا إله إلا الله أي لا يشفع إلا المؤمن . 
*
*( وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا   ( 88 ) لقد جئتم شيئا إدا   ( 89 ) تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا   ( 90 ) ) 

 (   ( وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا   ) يعني اليهود  والنصارى  ومن زعم أن الملائكة بنات الله . 

 وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " ولدا " بضم الواو وسكون اللام هاهنا وفي الزخرف وسورة نوح ووافق ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  ويعقوب  في سورة نوح والباقون بفتح الواو واللام . وهما لغتان مثل : العرب والعرب والعجم والعجم . ( لقد جئتم شيئا إدا   ) قال ابن عباس  منكرا . وقال قتادة  ومجاهد    : عظيما . وقال مقاتل    : لقد قلتم قولا عظيما . " والإد " في كلام العرب : أعظم الدواهي . ( تكاد السماوات   ) قرأ نافع    " يكاد " بالياء هاهنا وفي " حم عسق " لتقدم الفعل وقرأ الباقون بالتاء لتأنيث السموات ( يتفطرن منه   ) هاهنا وفي " حم عسق " بالنون من الانفطار أبو عمرو  وأبو بكر  ويعقوب  وافق ابن عامر  وحمزة  هاهنا لقوله تعالى : " إذا السماء انفطرت   " ( الانفطار : 1 ) و " السماء منفطر   " ( المزمل : 18 ) وقرأ الباقون بالتاء من التفطر ومعناهما واحد يقال : انفطر الشيء وتفطر أي : تشقق . 

 ( وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا   ) أي : تنكسر كسرا . 

 وقيل : ( وتنشق الأرض   ) أي : تنخسف بهم " والانفطار " في السماء : أن تسقط عليهم ( وتخر الجبال هدا   ) أي تنطبق عليهم* 
*

**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (281)
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ طه 
مَكِّيَّةٌ*
*الاية1 إلى الاية 15*
*
*
*
*
*( أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا   ( 91 ) وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا   ( 92 ) إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبدا   ( 93 ) لقد أحصاهم وعدهم عدا   ( 94 ) وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا   ( 95 ) ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا   ( 96 ) ) 

 ( أن دعوا   ) أي : من أجل أن جعلوا ( للرحمن ولدا   ) قال ابن عباس  وكعب      : فزعت السموات والأرض والجبال وجميع الخلائق إلا الثقلين وكادت أن تزول   وغضبت الملائكة واستعرت جهنم حين قالوا : اتخذ الله ولدا   . 

 ثم نفى الله عن نفسه الولد فقال : ( وما ينبغي للرحمن أن يتخذ ولدا   ) أي : ما يليق به اتخاذ الولد ولا يوصف به . ( إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن   ) أي : إلا آتيه يوم القيامة ( عبدا ) ذليلا خاضعا يعني : أن الخلق كلهم عبيده . ( لقد أحصاهم وعدهم عدا   ) أي : عد أنفاسهم وأيامهم وآثارهم فلا يخفى عليه شيء . ( وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا   ) وحيدا ليس معه من الدنيا شيء . قوله عز وجل : ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا   ) أي : محبة . قال مجاهد    : يحبهم الله ويحببهم إلى عباده المؤمنين . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي  أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن سهيل بن أبي صالح  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إذا أحب الله العبد قال لجبرائيل    : قد أحببت فلانا فأحبه فيحبه جبرائيل  ثم ينادي في أهل السماء : إن الله عز وجل قد أحب فلانا فأحبوه فيحبه أهل السماء ثم يوضع له القبول في الأرض ، وإذا أبغض العبد   " .   [ ص: 258 ] 

 قال مالك    : لا أحسبه إلا قال في البغض مثل ذلك . 

قال هرم بن حيان    : ما أقبل عبد بقلبه إلى الله عز وجل إلا أقبل الله بقلوب أهل الإيمان إليه ، حتى يرزقه مودتهم   . 
*
*( فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لتبشر به المتقين وتنذر به قوما لدا   ( 97 ) وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هل تحس منهم من أحد أو تسمع لهم ركزا   ( 98 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( فإنما يسرناه بلسانك   ) أي سهلنا القرآن بلسانك يا محمد    ( لتبشر به المتقين   ) يعني المؤمنين ( وتنذر به قوما لدا   ) شدادا في الخصومة ، جمع " الألد " . 

 وقال الحسن    : صما عن الحق . 

 قال مجاهد    : " الألد " : الظالم الذي لا يستقيم . 

 قال أبو عبيدة    : " الألد " الذي لا يقبل الحق ويدعي الباطل . ( وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هل تحس   ) هل ترى وقيل هل تجد ( منهم من أحد أو تسمع لهم ركزا   ) أي : صوتا . " والركز " : الصوت الخفي . قال الحسن    : بادوا جميعا ، فلم يبق منهم عين ولا أثر . 
*
*[ ص: 259 ] سُورَةُ طه 

مَكِّيَّةٌ . 
*
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
*
*( طه   ( 1 ) مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى   ( 2 ) ) 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَمْعَانِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَيَّانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجُوَيْهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  ابْنُ أَبِي أُوَيْسٍ  حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي عَنْ أَبِي بَكْرٍ الْهُذَلِيِّ  ، عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " أُعْطِيتُ السُّورَةَ الَّتِي ذُكِرَتْ فِيهَا الْبَقَرَةُ مِنَ الذِّكْرِ الْأَوَّلِ ، وَأُعْطِيتُ طه وَالطَّوَاسِينَ مِنْ أَلْوَاحِ مُوسَى  ،   وَأُعْطِيتُ فَوَاتِحَ الْقُرْآنِ وَخَوَاتِيمَ السُّورَةِ الَّتِي   ذُكِرَتْ فِيهَا الْبَقَرَةُ مِنْ تَحْتِ الْعَرْشِ ، وَأُعْطِيتُ   الْمُفَصَّلَ نَافِلَةً   " . 

 ( طه   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو عَمْرٍو  بِفَتْحِ الطَّاءِ وَكَسْرِ الْهَاءِ ، وَبِكَسْرِهِمَا حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَالْبَاقُونَ بِفَتْحِهِمَا .   [ ص: 262 ] 

 قِيلَ : هُوَ قَسَمٌ . وَقِيلَ : اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ،  وَعَطَاءٌ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : مَعْنَاهُ يَا رَجُلُ . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هُوَ يَا رَجُلُ ، بِالسُّرْيَانِي  َّةِ . 

 وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : هُوَ يَا إِنْسَانُ بِلُغَةِ عَكٍّ    . 

 وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ    : مَعْنَاهُ طَإِ الْأَرْضَ بِقَدَمَيْكَ . يُرِيدُ : فِي التَّهَجُّدِ . 

 وَقَالَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ    : أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِطَوْلِهِ وَهِدَايَتِهِ . 

 قَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : الطَّاءُ افْتِتَاحُ اسْمِهِ الطَّاهِرِ ، وَالْهَاءُ افْتِتَاحُ اسْمِهِ هَادٍ . 

وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : لَمَّا نَزَلَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ الْوَحْيُ بِمَكَّةَ  اجْتَهَدَ   فِي الْعِبَادَةِ حَتَّى كَانَ يُرَاوِحُ بَيْنَ قَدَمَيْهِ فِي   الصَّلَاةِ لِطُولِ قِيَامِهِ ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي اللَّيْلَ كُلَّهَ ،   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ وَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ عَلَى   [ ص: 263 ] نَفْسِهِ فَقَالَ : ( مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى   ) وَقِيلَ : لَمَّا رَأَى الْمُشْرِكُونَ اجْتِهَادَهُ فِي الْعِبَادَةِ قَالُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنُ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  إِلَّا لِشَقَائِكَ ، فَنَزَلَتْ ( مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى   ) أَيْ لِتَتَعَنَّى وَتَتْعَبَ ، وَأَصْلُ الشَّقَاءِ فِي اللُّغَةِ الْعَنَاءُ . 
*
*( إلا تذكرة لمن يخشى   ( 3 ) تنزيلا ممن خلق الأرض والسماوات العلا   ( 4 ) الرحمن على العرش استوى   ( 5 ) له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى   ( 6 ) ) 

 ( إلا تذكرة لمن يخشى    ) [ أي : لكن أنزلناه  عظة لمن يخشى . وقيل : تقديره ما أنزلنا عليك  القرآن لتشقى ما أنزلناه إلا  تذكرة لمن يخشى ] . ( تنزيلا ) بدل من قوله "  تذكرة " ( ممن خلق الأرض   ) أي : من الله الذي خلق الأرض ، ( والسماوات العلا   ) يعني : العالية الرفيعة ، وهي جمع العليا ، كقوله : كبرى وكبر ، وصغرى وصغر . ( الرحمن على العرش استوى   ) . ( له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وما بينهما   ) يعني الهواء ، ( وما تحت الثرى   ) والثرى هو : التراب الندي . قال الضحاك    : يعني ما وراء الثرى من شيء . 

وقال ابن عباس     : إن الأرضين على ظهر  النون ، والنون على بحر ، ورأسه وذنبه يلتقيان تحت  العرش ، والبحر على  صخرة خضراء ، خضرة السماء منها ، وهي الصخرة التي ذكر  الله في قصة لقمان    " فتكن في صخرة     " والصخرة على قرن ثور ، والثور على الثرى ، وما تحت الثرى لا يعلمه إلا   الله عز وجل ، وذلك الثور فاتح فاه ، فإذا جعل الله عز وجل البحار بحرا   واحدا سالت في جوف ذلك الثور ، فإذا وقعت في جوفه يبست   . 
*
*[ ص: 264 ]   ( وإن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر وأخفى   ( 7 ) الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى   ( 8 ) وهل أتاك حديث موسى   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( وإن تجهر بالقول   ) [ أي : تعلن به ]   ( فإنه يعلم السر وأخفى   ) قال الحسن    : " السر " : ما أسر الرجل إلى غيره ، " وأخفى " من ذلك : ما أسر من نفسه   . 

وعن ابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن جبير      : " السر " ما تسر في نفسك " وأخفى " من السر : ما يلقيه الله عز وجل في   قلبك من بعد ، ولا تعلم أنك ستحدث به نفسك ، لأنك تعلم ما تسر به اليوم  ولا  تعلم ما تسر به غدا ، والله يعلم ما أسررت اليوم وما تسر به غدا . 

 وقال علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس    : " السر " : ما أسر ابن آدم في نفسه ، " وأخفى " ما خفي عليه مما هو فاعله قبل أن يعلمه . 

وقال مجاهد    : " السر " العمل الذي تسرون من الناس ، " وأخفى " : الوسوسة . 

 وقيل : " السر " : هو العزيمة [ " وأخفى " : ما يخطر على القلب ولم يعزم عليه . 

 وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : " يعلم السر ] وأخفى " : أي يعلم أسرار العباد ، وأخفى سره من عباده ، فلا يعلمه أحد . ثم وحد نفسه ، فقال : ( الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى   ) قوله عز وجل : ( وهل أتاك حديث موسى   ) أي : قد أتاك ، استفهام بمعنى التقرير . 
*
*[ ص: 265 ]   ( إذ رأى نارا فقال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بقبس أو أجد على النار هدى   ( 10 ) فلما أتاها نودي يا موسى   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( إذ رأى نارا   ) وذلك أن موسى  استأذن شعيبا  في الرجوع من مدين  إلى مصر  لزيارة والدته وأخته ، فأذن له فخرج بأهله وماله ، وكانت أيام الشتاء ، وأخذ على غير الطريق مخافة ملوك الشام  ، وامرأته في سقمها ، لا تدري أليلا أم نهارا . فسار في البرية غير عارف بطرقها ، فألجأه المسير إلى جانب الطور الغربي  الأيمن في ليلة مظلمة مثلجة شديدة البرد ، وأخذ امرأته الطلق ، فقدح زنده فلم يوره . 

 وقيل : إن موسى  كان  رجلا غيورا فكان يصحب  الرفقة بالليل ويفارقهم بالنهار ، لئلا ترى امرأته ،  فأخطأ مرة الطريق في  ليلة مظلمة شاتية ، لما أراد الله عز وجل من كرامته ،  فجعل يقدح الزند فلا  يوري ، فأبصر نارا من بعيد عن يسار الطريق من جانب الطور  ، ( فقال لأهله امكثوا   ) أقيموا ، قرأ حمزة  بضم الهاء هاهنا وفي القصص ، ( إني آنست   ) أي : أبصرت ، ( نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بقبس   ) شعلة من نار ، والقبس : قطعة من النار تأخذها في طرف عمود من معظم النار ، ( أو أجد على النار هدى     ) أي : أجد عند النار من يدلني على الطريق . ( فلما أتاها ) رأى شجرة   خضراء من أسفلها [ إلى أعلاها ، أطافت بها نار بيضاء تتقد كأضوء ما يكون ،   فلا ضوء النار يغير ] خضرة الشجرة ، ولا خضرة الشجرة تغير ضوء النار . 

 قال ابن مسعود    : كانت الشجرة سمرة خضراء . 

 وقال قتادة  ، ومقاتل  ، والكلبي    : كانت من العوسج . 

 وقال وهب    : كانت من العليق . 

 وقيل : كانت شجرة العناب ، روي ذلك عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما . 

 قال أهل التفسير : لم يكن الذي رآه موسى  نارا بل كان نورا ، ذكر بلفظ النار لأن موسى  حسبه نارا . 

 وقال أكثر المفسرين : إنه نور الرب عز وجل ، وهو قول ابن عباس  ، وعكرمة  ، وغيرهما .   [ ص: 266 ] 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هي النار بعينها ، وهي إحدى حجب الله تعالى . يدل عليه : ما روينا عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " حجابه النار ، لو كشفها لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه   " . 

 وفي القصة أن موسى  أخذ  شيئا من الحشيش  اليابس وقصد الشجرة وكان كلما دنا نأت منه النار ، وإذا نأى  دنت ، فوقف  متحيرا ، وسمع تسبيح الملائكة ، وألقيت عليه السكينة . 
*
*(   ( إني أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( نودي يا موسى إني أنا ربك   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ، " أني " بفتح الألف ، على معنى : نودي بأني . وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الألف ، أي : نودي ، فقيل : إني أنا ربك . 

 قال وهب  نودي من الشجرة ، فقيل : يا موسى  ،   فأجاب سريعا لا يدري من دعاه ، فقال : إني أسمع صوتك ولا أرى مكانك فأين   أنت؟ قال : أنا فوقك ومعك وأمامك وخلفك ، وأقرب إليك من نفسك ، فعلم أن  ذلك  لا ينبغي إلا لله ، فأيقن به . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فاخلع نعليك   ) وكان السبب فيه ما روي عن ابن مسعود  مرفوعا في قوله : ( فاخلع نعليك   ) قال : كانتا من جلد حمار ميت . ويروى : غير مدبوغ   . 

 وقال عكرمة  ومجاهد    : أمر بخلع النعلين ليباشر بقدمه تراب الأرض المقدسة  ، فيناله بركتها لأنها قدست مرتين ، فخلعهما موسى  وألقاهما من وراء الوادي .   [ ص: 267 ] 

 ( إنك بالوادي المقدس   ) أي : المطهر ، ( طوى ) وطوى  اسم الوادي ، وقرأ أهل الكوفة  والشام      : " طوى " بالتنوين هاهنا وفي سورة النازعات ، وقرأ الآخرون بلا تنوين   لأنه معدول عن " طاو " فلما كان معدولا عن وجهه كان مصروفا عن إعرابه ، مثل   عمر  ،  وزفر  ، وقال الضحاك    : " طوى    " : واد مستدير عميق مثل الطوي في استدارته . 
*
*( وأنا اخترتك فاستمع لما يوحى   ( 13 ) إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني وأقم الصلاة لذكري   ( 14 ) إن الساعة آتية أكاد أخفيها لتجزى كل نفس بما تسعى   ( 15 ) ) 

 ( وأنا اخترتك   ) اصطفيتك برسالاتي ، قرأ حمزة    : " وأنا " مشددة النون ، " اخترناك " على التعظيم . ( فاستمع لما يوحى   ) إليك : ( إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني   ) ولا تعبد غيري ،   ( وأقم الصلاة لذكري   ) قال مجاهد    : أقم الصلاة لتذكرني فيها ، وقال مجاهد    : إذا تركت الصلاة ثم ذكرتها ، فأقمها . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو عمرو بكر بن محمد المزني  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر بن محمد بن عبد الله الحفيد  أخبرنا  الحسين بن الفضل البجلي  أخبرنا عفان  أخبرنا قتادة  عن أنس  قال : قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " من نسي صلاة فليصلها إذا ذكرها ، لا كفارة لها إلا ذلك " ثم قال : سمعته يقول بعد ذلك :   ( وأقم الصلاة لذكري إن الساعة آتية أكاد أخفيها   ) قيل معناه إن الساعة آتية أخفيها . و " أكاد " : صلة . وأكثر المفسرين قالوا : معناه : أكاد أخفيها من نفسي ، وكذلك في مصحف أبي بن كعب   وعبد الله بن مسعود    : أكاد أخفيها من نفسي فكيف يعلمها مخلوق . 

 وفي بعض القراءات : فكيف أظهرها لكم . وذكر ذلك على عادة العرب إذا بالغوا   في كتمان الشيء يقولون : كتمت سرك من نفسي ، أي : أخفيته غاية الإخفاء ،   والله عز اسمه لا يخفى عليه شيء .   [ ص: 268 ] 

 وقال الأخفش    : أكاد : أي : أريد ، ومعنى الآية : أن الساعة آتية أريد أخفيها . 

 والمعنى في إخفائها التهويل والتخويف ، لأنهم إذا لم يعلموا متى تقوم الساعة كانوا على حذر منها كل وقت . 

 وقرأ الحسن  بفتح الألف ، أي : أظهرها . يقال : خفيت الشيء : إذا أظهرته ، وأخفيته : إذا سترته . 

 قوله تعالى : ( لتجزى كل نفس بما تسعى   ) أي : بما تعمل من خير وشر . 
**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (282)*
*الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ طه 
مَكِّيَّةٌ*
*الاية16 إلى الاية 44*
*
*
*( فلا يصدنك عنها من لا يؤمن بها واتبع هواه فتردى   ( 16 ) وما تلك بيمينك يا موسى   ( 17 ) قال هي عصاي أتوكأ عليها وأهش بها على غنمي ولي فيها مآرب أخرى   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( فلا يصدنك عنها   ) فلا يصرفنك عن الإيمان بالساعة ، ( من لا يؤمن بها واتبع هواه   ) مراده خالف أمر الله ( فتردى   ) أي : فتهلك . قوله عز وجل : ( وما تلك بيمينك يا موسى     ) سؤال تقرير ، والحكمة في هذا السؤال : تنبيهه وتوقيفه على أنها عصا  حتى  إذا قلبها حية علم أنه معجزة عظيمة . وهذا على عادة العرب ، يقول  الرجل  لغيره : هل تعرف هذا؟ وهو لا يشك أنه يعرفه ، ويريد أن ينضم إقراره  بلسانه  إلى معرفته بقلبه . ( قال هي عصاي   ) قيل : وكانت لها شعبتان ، وفي أسفلها سنان ، ولها محجن . قال مقاتل    : اسمها نبعة . 

 ( أتوكأ عليها   ) أعتمد عليها إذا مشيت وإذا أعييت وعند الوثبة ، ( وأهش بها على غنمي   ) أضرب بها الشجرة اليابسة ليسقط ورقها فترعاه الغنم . 

 وقرأ عكرمة    " وأهس " بالسين غير المعجمة ، أي : أزجر بها الغنم ، و " الهس " : زجر الغنم . 

 ( ولي فيها مآرب أخرى    ) حاجات ومنافع أخرى ،  جمع " مأربة " بفتح الراء وضمها ، ولم يقل : " أخر  " لرءوس الآي . وأراد  بالمآرب : ما يستعمل فيه العصا في السفر ، وكان يحمل  بها الزاد ، ويشد بها  الحبل فيستقي الماء من البئر ، ويقتل بها الحيات ،  ويحارب بها السباع ،  ويستظل بها إذا قعد   [ ص: 269 ] وغير ذلك . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس    : أن موسى  كان   يحمل عليها زاده وسقاءه ، فجعلت تماشيه وتحدثه ، وكان يضرب بها الأرض   فيخرج ما يأكل يومه ، ويركزها فيخرج الماء ، فإذا رفعها ذهب الماء ، وإذا   اشتهى ثمرة ركزها فتغصنت غصن الشجرة وأورقت وأثمرت ، وإذا أراد الاستقاء من   البئر أدلاها فطالت على طول البئر وصارت شعبتاها كالدلو حتى يستقي ،  وكانت  تضيء بالليل بمنزلة السراج ، وإذا ظهر له عدو كانت تحارب وتناضل عنه    . 
*
*( قال ألقها يا موسى   ( 19 ) فألقاها فإذا هي حية تسعى   ( 20 ) ) 

  ( قال ) الله تعالى : ( ألقها يا موسى   ) انبذها ، قال وهب    : ظن موسى  أنه يقول ارفضها . ( فألقاها ) على وجه الرفض ثم حانت منه نظرة ، ( فإذا هي حية     ) صفراء من أعظم ما يكون من الحيات ، ( تسعى ) تمشي بسرعة على بطنها .   وقال في موضع آخر : " كأنها جآن " ( النمل - 10 ) وهي الحية الصغيرة   الخفيفة الجسم ، وقال في موضع : " ثعبان " ، وهو أكبر ما يكون من الحيات . 

 فأما الحية : فإنها تجمع الصغير والكبير والذكر والأنثى . وقيل : " الجآن "   : عبارة عن ابتداء حالها ، فإنها كانت حية على قدر العصا ، ثم كانت تتورم   وتنتفخ حتى صارت ثعبانا ، " والثعبان " : عبارة عن انتهاء حالها . 

 وقيل : إنها كانت في عظم الثعبان وسرعة الجان . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق    : نظر موسى  فإذا العصا حية من   أعظم ما يكون من الحيات صارت شعبتاها شدقين لها ، والمحجن عنقا وعرفا ،   تهتز كالنيازك ، وعيناها تتقدان كالنار تمر بالصخرة العظيمة مثل الخلفة من   الإبل ، فتلقمها ، وتقصف الشجرة العظيمة بأنيابها ، ويسمع لأسنانها صريف   عظيم . فلما عاين ذلك موسى  ولى مدبرا وهرب ، ثم ذكر ربه فوقف استحياء منه ، ثم نودي : أن يا موسى  أقبل وارجع حيث كنت ، فرجع وهو شديد الخوف . 
*
*[ ص: 270 ]   ( قال خذها ولا تخف سنعيدها سيرتها الأولى   ( 21 ) واضمم يدك إلى جناحك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء آية أخرى   ( 22 ) لنريك من آياتنا الكبرى   ( 23 ) اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى   ( 24 ) قال رب اشرح لي صدري   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( قال خذها   ) بيمينك ، ( ولا تخف سنعيدها سيرتها الأولى   ) هيئتها الأولى ، أي : نردها عصا كما كانت ، وكان على موسى  مدرعة من صوف قد خلها بعيدان ، فلما قال الله تعالى : خذها ، لف طرف المدرعة على يده ، فأمره الله تعالى أن يكشف يده فكشف . 

 وذكر بعضهم : أنه لما لف كم المدرعة على يده قال له ملك : أرأيت لو أذن   الله بما تحاذره أكانت المدرعة تغني عنك شيئا؟ قال : لا ولكني ضعيف ، ومن   ضعف خلقت ، فكشف عن يده ثم وضعها في فم الحية فإذا هي عصا كما كانت ، ويده   في شعبتها في الموضع الذي كان يضعها إذا توكأ . 

 قال المفسرون : أراد الله عز وجل أن يري موسى  ما أعطاه من الآية التي لا يقدر عليها مخلوق لئلا يفزع منها إذا ألقاها عند فرعون    . 

 وقوله : ( سيرتها الأولى   ) نصب بحذف " إلى " ، يريد : إلى سيرتها الأولى . قوله تعالى : ( واضمم يدك إلى جناحك   ) أي : إبطك ، قال مجاهد    : تحت عضدك ، وجناح الإنسان عضده إلى أصل إبطه . ( تخرج بيضاء   ) نيرة مشرقة ، ( من غير سوء   ) من غير عيب والسوء هاهنا بمعنى البرص . قال ابن عباس    : كان ليده نور ساطع يضيء بالليل والنهار كضوء الشمس والقمر ،   ( آية أخرى   ) أي : دلالة أخرى على صدقك سوى العصا . ( لنريك من آياتنا الكبرى   ) ولم يقل الكبر ؛ لرءوس الآي . وقيل : فيه إضمار ، معناه : لنريك من آياتنا الكبرى ، دليله قول ابن عباس    : كانت يد موسى  أكبر آياته . قال تعالى : ( اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى   ) أي : جاوز الحد في العصيان والتمرد ، فادعه إلى عبادتي . ( قال ) موسى    :   ( رب اشرح لي صدري   ) وسعه للحق ، قال ابن عباس    : يريد حتى لا أخاف غيرك ، وذلك أن موسى  كان يخاف فرعون  خوفا شديدا لشدة شوكته وكثرة جنوده ، وكان يضيق صدرا بما كلف من مقاومة فرعون  وحده ، فسأل الله أن يوسع قلبه للحق حتى يعلم أن أحدا لا يقدر على مضرته إلا بإذن الله ، وإذا علم ذلك لم يخف فرعون  وشدة شوكته وكثرة جنوده . 
*
*[ ص: 271 ]   ( ويسر لي أمري   ( 26 ) واحلل عقدة من لساني   ( 27 ) يفقهوا قولي   ( 28 ) واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي   ( 29 ) هارون أخي   ( 30 ) اشدد به أزري   ( 31 ) وأشركه في أمري   ( 32 ) ) 

  ( ويسر لي أمري   ) أي : سهل علي ما أمرتني به من تبليغ الرسالة إلى فرعون    .   ( واحلل عقدة من لساني   ) وذلك أن موسى  كان في حجر فرعون  ذات يوم في صغره ، فلطم فرعون  لطمة وأخذ بلحيته ، فقال فرعون  لآسية  امرأته : إن هذا عدوي . وأراد أن يقتله ، فقالت آسية    : إنه صبي لا يعقل ولا يميز . وفي رواية أن أم موسى  لما فطمته ردته ، فنشأ موسى  في حجر فرعون  وامرأته آسية  يربيانه ، واتخذاه ولدا ، فبينما هو يلعب يوما بين يدي فرعون  وبيده قضيب يلعب به إذ رفع القضيب فضرب به رأس فرعون  فغضب فرعون  وتطير بضربه ، حتى هم بقتله ، فقالت آسية    : أيها الملك إنه صغير لا يعقل فجربه إن شئت ، وجاءت بطشتين : في أحدهما الجمر ، وفي الآخر الجواهر ، فوضعتهما بين يدي موسى  فأراد أن يأخذ الجواهر ، فأخذ جبريل  بيد موسى  فوضعها على النار فأخذ جمرة فوضعها في فمه فاحترق لسانه وصارت عليه عقدة . ( يفقهوا قولي   ) يقول : احلل العقدة كي يفقهوا كلامي . ( واجعل لي وزيرا   ) معينا وظهيرا ، ( من أهلي   ) والوزير من يوازرك ويعينك ويتحمل عنك بعض ثقل عملك ، ثم بين من هو فقال : ( هارون أخي   ) وكان هارون  أكبر من موسى  بأربع سنين ، وكان أفصح منه لسانا وأجمل وأوسم ، وأبيض اللون ، وكان موسى  آدم أقنى جعدا . ( اشدد به أزري   ) قو به ظهري . ( وأشركه في أمري   ) أي : في النبوة وتبليغ الرسالة ، وقرأ ابن عامر    " أشدد " بفتح الألف " وأشركه " بضمها على الجواب ، حكاية عن موسى  ، أي : أفعل ذلك ، وقرأ الآخرون على الدعاء   [ ص: 272 ] والمسألة ، عطفا على ما تقدم من قوله : ( قال رب اشرح لي صدري ويسر لي أمري   ) 
*
*( كي نسبحك كثيرا   ( 33 ) ونذكرك كثيرا   ( 34 ) إنك كنت بنا بصيرا   ( 35 ) قال قد أوتيت سؤلك يا موسى   ( 36 ) ولقد مننا عليك مرة أخرى   ( 37 ) ( إذ أوحينا إلى أمك ما يوحى   ( 38 ) أن اقذفيه في التابوت فاقذفيه في اليم فليلقه اليم بالساحل يأخذه عدو لي وعدو له وألقيت عليك محبة مني ولتصنع على عيني   ( 39 ) ) 

  ( كي نسبحك كثيرا   ) قال الكلبي    : نصلي لك كثيرا . ( ونذكرك كثيرا   ) نحمدك ونثني عليك بما أوليتنا من نعمك . ( إنك كنت بنا بصيرا   ) خبيرا عليما . ( قال ) الله تعالى : ( قد أوتيت   ) أعطيت ، ( سؤلك ) جميع ما سألته ، ( يا موسى ( ولقد مننا عليك   ) أنعمنا عليك ، ( مرة أخرى   ) يعني قبل هذه المرة وهي : ( إذ أوحينا إلى أمك   ) وحي إلهام ، ( ما يوحى ) ما يلهم . ثم فسر ذلك الإلهام وعدد نعمه عليه : ( أن اقذفيه في التابوت   ) أي : ألهمناها أن اجعليه في التابوت ، ( فاقذفيه في اليم   ) يعني نهر النيل ، ( فليلقه اليم بالساحل   ) يعني شاطئ النهر ، لفظه أمر ومعناه خبر ، مجازه : حتى يلقيه اليم بالساحل : ( يأخذه عدو لي وعدو له   ) يعني فرعون    . فاتخذت تابوتا وجعلت فيه قطنا محلوجا ووضعت فيه موسى  ، وقيرت رأسه وخصاصه يعني شقوقه ثم ألقته في النيل  ، وكان يشرع منه نهر كبير في دار فرعون  ، فبينما فرعون  جالس على رأس البركة مع امرأته آسية  إذ بتابوت يجيء به الماء ، فأمر الغلمان والجواري بإخراجه ، فأخرجوه وفتحوا رأسه فإذا صبي من أصبح الناس وجها ، فلما رآه فرعون  أحبه بحيث لم يتمالك ، فذلك قوله تعالى : 

 (   ( وألقيت عليك محبة مني   ) قال ابن عباس    : أحبه وحببه إلى خلقه   : قال عكرمة    : ما رآه أحد إلا أحبه . قال قتادة    : ملاحة كانت في عيني موسى  ، ما رآه أحد إلا عشقه . 

  ( ولتصنع على عيني   ) يعني لتربى بمرأى ومنظر مني ، قرأ أبو جعفر    " ولتصنع " .   [ ص: 273 ] بالجزم . 
*
*( إذ تمشي أختك فتقول هل أدلكم على من يكفله فرجعناك إلى أمك كي تقر عينها ولا تحزن وقتلت نفسا فنجيناك من الغم وفتناك فتونا فلبثت سنين في أهل مدين ثم جئت على قدر ياموسى   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( إذ تمشي أختك   ) واسمها مريم  ، متعرفة خبره ، ( فتقول هل أدلكم على من يكفله     ) ؟ أي : على امرأة ترضعه وتضمه إليها; وذلك أنه كان لا يقبل ثدي امرأة ،   فلما قالت ذلك لهم أخته قالوا : نعم . فجاءت بالأم فقبل ثديها ، فذلك  قوله  تعالى : 

 ( فرجعناك إلى أمك كي تقر عينها   ) بلقائك ، ( ولا تحزن   ) أي : لأن يذهب عنها الحزن . 

 ( وقتلت نفسا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : كان قتل قبطيا كافرا . قال كعب الأحبار    : كان إذ ذاك ابن اثنتي عشرة سنة ، ( فنجيناك من الغم   ) أي : من غم القتل وكربه ، ( وفتناك فتونا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : اختبرناك اختبارا . وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : ابتليناك ابتلاء . وقال مجاهد    : أخلصناك إخلاصا . 

وعن ابن عباس  في رواية سعيد بن جبير      : أن الفتون وقوعه في محنة بعد محنة خلصه الله منها ، أولها أن أمه  حملته  في السنة التي كان فرعون يذبح الأطفال ، ثم إلقاؤه في البحر في  التابوت ،  ثم منعه الرضاع إلا من ثدي أمه ، ثم أخذه بلحية فرعون حتى هم  بقتله ، ثم  تناوله الجمرة بدل الدرة ، ثم قتله القبطي ، وخروجه إلى مدين  خائفا   . فكان ابن عباس  يقص القصة على سعيد بن جبير  ، فعلى هذا معنى : ( وفتناك ) خلصناك من تلك المحن ، كما يفتن الذهب بالنار فيخلص من كل خبث فيه " والفتون " : مصدر . 

 ( فلبثت ) فمكثت ، أي : فخرجت من مصر  فلبثت ، ( سنين في أهل مدين   ) يعني ترعى الأغنام عشر سنين ، ومدين  بلدة شعيب  عليه السلام على ثمان مراحل من مصر  ، هرب إليها موسى    . وقال وهب    : لبث عند شعيب  عليه السلام ثمانيا وعشرين سنة ، عشر سنين منها مهر ابنته   " صفيرا "  بنت شعيب  ، وثمان عشرة سنة أقام عنده حتى ولد له   . 

 ( ثم جئت على قدر ياموسى   ) قال مقاتل    : على موعد ولم يكن هذا الموعد مع موسى  وإنما   [ ص: 274 ] كان موعدا في تقدير الله ، قال محمد بن كعب    : جئت على القدر الذي قدرت أنك تجيء . 

 وقال عبد الرحمن بن كيسان     : على رأس  أربعين سنة ، وهو القدر الذي يوحى فيه إلى الأنبياء ، وهذا  معنى قول أكثر  المفسرين ، أي : على الموعد الذي وعده الله وقدره أنه يوحى  إليه بالرسالة ،  وهو أربعون سنة . 
*
*( واصطنعتك لنفسي   ( 41 ) اذهب أنت وأخوك بآياتي ولا تنيا في ذكري   ( 42 ) اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى   ( 43 ) فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى   ( 44 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( واصطنعتك لنفسي     ) أي اخترتك واصطفيتك لوحيي ورسالتي ، يعني لتنصرف على إرادتي ومحبتي ،   وذلك أن قيامه بأداء الرسالة [ تصرف على ] إرادة الله ومحبته . 

 قال الزجاج    : اخترتك لأمري وجعلتك القائم بحجتي والمخاطب بيني وبين خلقي ، كأني الذي أقمت بك عليهم الحجة وخاطبتهم . ( اذهب أنت وأخوك بآياتي   ) بدلائلي ، وقال ابن عباس    : يعني الآيات التسع التي بعث بها موسى    ( ولا تنيا   ) لا تضعفا ، وقال  السدي    : لا تفترا . وقال محمد بن كعب    : لا تقصرا ( في ذكري   ( اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ، وأهل الحجاز    : " لنفسي اذهب " ، و " ذكري اذهبا " ، و " إن قومي اتخذوا   " ( الفرقان - 30 ) ، " من بعدي اسمه " ( الصف - 6 ) بفتح الياء فيهن ، ووافقهم أبو بكر    : " من بعدي اسمه " ، وقرأ الباقون بإسكانها . ( فقولا له قولا لينا   ) يقول : دارياه وارفقا معه ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لا تعنفا في قولكما . 

 وقال  السدي  وعكرمة    : كنياه فقولا يا أبا العباس  ، وقيل : يا أبا الوليد    . 

 وقال مقاتل    : يعني القول اللين : " هل لك إلى أن تزكى وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى   " ( النازعات - 18 ، 19 ) . 

 وقيل : أمر باللطافة في القول لما له من حق التربية .   [ ص: 275 ] 

 وقال  السدي    : القول اللين : أن موسى  أتاه   ووعده على قبول الإيمان شبابا لا يهرم ، وملكا لا ينزع منه إلا بالموت ،   وتبقى عليه لذة المطعم والمشرب والمنكح إلى حين موته ، وإذا مات دخل الجنة  ،  فأعجبه ذلك وكان لا يقطع أمرا دون هامان  ، وكان غائبا فلما قدم أخبره بالذي دعاه إليه موسى  ، وقال أردت أن أقبل منه ، فقال له هامان    : كنت أرى أن لك عقلا ورأيا ، أنت رب ، تريد أن تكون مربوبا؟ وأنت تعبد تريد أن تعبد؟ فقلبه عن رأيه . 

 وكان هارون  يومئذ بمصر  ، فأمر الله موسى  أن يأتي هارون  وأوحى إلى هارون  وهو بمصر  أن يتلقى موسى  ، فتلقاه إلى مرحلة ، وأخبره بما أوحي إليه . 

 ( لعله يتذكر أو يخشى   ) أي : يتعظ ويخاف فيسلم . 

 فإن قيل : كيف قال : ( لعله يتذكر   ) وقد سبق علمه أنه لا يتذكر ولا يسلم؟ . 

 قيل : معناه اذهبا على رجاء منكما وطمع ، وقضاء الله وراء أمركما . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : هو ينصرف إلى غير فرعون ، مجازه : لعله يتذكر متذكر ، ويخشى خاش إذا رأى بري وألطافي بمن خلقته وأنعمت عليه ثم ادعى الربوبية . 

 وقال أبو بكر محمد بن عمر الوراق     : "  لعل " من الله واجب ولقد تذكر فرعون وخشي حين لم تنفعه الذكرى  والخشية ،  وذلك حين ألجمه الغرق ، قال : آمنت أنه لا إله إلا الذي آمنت به  بنو  إسرائيل ، وأنا من المسلمين . 

وقرأ رجل عند  يحيى بن معاذ  هذه الآية : ( فقولا له قولا لينا   ) فبكى يحيى  ، وقال : إلهي هذا رفقك بمن يقول أنا الإله ، فكيف رفقك بمن يقول أنت الإله ؟!   .* *

**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (283)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ طه 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية45 إلى الاية 67

*
*( قالا ربنا إننا نخاف أن يفرط علينا أو أن يطغى   ( 45 ) ) 

 ( قالا ) يعني موسى  وهارون    : ( ربنا إننا نخاف أن يفرط علينا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يعجل علينا بالقتل والعقوبة ، يقال : فرط عليه فلان إذا عجل بمكروه ، وفرط منه أمر أي : بدر وسبق ، ( أو أن يطغى   ) أي : يجاوز الحد في الإساءة إلينا . 
*
*( قال لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى   ( 46 ) فأتياه فقولا إنا رسولا ربك فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل ولا تعذبهم قد جئناك بآية من ربك والسلام على من اتبع الهدى   ( 47 ) إنا قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى   ( 48 ) قال فمن ربكما ياموسى   ( 49 ) قال ربنا الذي أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى   ( 50 ) ) 

 ( قال لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى   ) قال ابن عباس    : أسمع دعاءكما فأجيبه ، وأرى ما يراد بكما فأمنعه ، لست بغافل عنكما ، فلا تهتما . ( فأتياه فقولا إنا رسولا ربك   ) أرسلنا إليك ، ( فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل   ) أي : خل عنهم وأطلقهم من أعمالك ، ( ولا تعذبهم   ) لا تتعبهم في العمل . وكان فرعون يستعملهم في الأعمال الشاقة ، ( قد جئناك بآية من ربك   ) قال فرعون : وما هي؟ فأخرج يده لها شعاع كشعاع الشمس ، ( والسلام على من اتبع الهدى   ) ليس المراد منه التحية ، إنما معناه سلم من عذاب الله من أسلم . ( إنا قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى   ) إنما يعذب الله من كذب بما جئنا به وأعرض عنه . ( قال فمن ربكما ياموسى   ) من إلهكما الذي أرسلكما؟ ( قال ربنا الذي أعطى كل شيء خلقه ثم هدى   ) قال الحسن  وقتادة    : أعطى كل شيء صلاحه ، وهداه لما يصلحه . 

 وقال مجاهد    : أعطى كل  شيء صورته ، لم  يجعل خلق الإنسان كخلق البهائم ، ولا خلق البهائم كخلق  الإنسان ، ثم هداه  إلى منافعه من المطعم والمشرب والمنكح . 

وقال الضحاك    : " أعطى كل شيء خلقه : يعني اليد للبطش ، والرجل للمشي ، واللسان للنطق ، والعين للنظر ، والأذن للسمع   .   [ ص: 277 ] 

وقال سعيد بن جبير    : ( أعطى كل شيء خلقه   ) يعني زوج للإنسان المرأة ، وللبعير الناقة ، وللحمار الأتان ، وللفرس الرمكة . ( ثم هدى   ) أي : ألهمه كيف يأتي الذكر الأنثى   . 
*
*( قال فما بال القرون الأولى   ( 51 ) قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى   ( 52 ) الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وسلك لكم فيها سبلا وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به أزواجا من نبات شتى   ( 53 ) ) 

 ( قال ) فرعون    : ( فما بال القرون الأولى   ) ومعنى " البال " : الحال ، أي : ما حال القرون الماضية والأمم الخالية ، مثل قوم نوح  وعاد  وثمود  فيما تدعونني إليه فإنها كانت تعبد الأوثان وتنكر البعث؟ . ( قال ) موسى    : ( علمها عند ربي   ) أي : أعمالهم محفوظة عند الله يجازي بها . 

 وقيل : إنما رد موسى  علم ذلك إلى الله لأنه لم يعلم ذلك ، فإن التوراة أنزلت بعد هلاك فرعون وقومه . 

 ( في كتاب   ) يعني : في اللوح المحفوظ ، ( لا يضل ربي   ) أي : لا يخطئ . وقيل : لا يضل عنه شيء ولا يغيب عن شيء ، ( ولا ينسى   ) [ أي : لا يخطئ ] ما كان من أمرهم حتى يجازيهم بأعمالهم . وقيل : لا ينسى أي : لا يترك ، فينتقم من الكافر ويجازي المؤمن . ( الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    : ( مهدا ) ها هنا ، وفي الزخرف ، فيكون مصدرا ، أي : فرشا ، وقرأ الآخرون : " مهادا " ، كقوله تعالى : " ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا   " ( النبإ : 16 ) ، أي : فراشا وهو اسم لما يفرش ، كالبساط : اسم لما يبسط .   [ ص: 278 ] 

 ( وسلك لكم فيها سبلا   ) [ السلك : إدخال الشيء في الشيء ، والمعنى : أدخل في الأرض لأجلكم طرقا تسلكونها ] قال ابن عباس    : سهل لكم فيها طرقا تسلكونها . 

 ( وأنزل من السماء ماء   ) يعني : المطر . 

 تم الإخبار عن موسى  ، ثم أخبر الله عن نفسه بقوله : ( فأخرجنا به   ) بذلك الماء ( أزواجا ) أصنافا ، ( من نبات شتى   ) مختلف الألوان والطعوم والمنافع من بين أبيض وأحمر وأخضر وأصفر ، فكل صنف منها زوج ، فمنها للناس ومنها للدواب . 
*
*( كلوا وارعوا أنعامكم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى   ( 54 ) منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى   ( 55 ) ) 

 ( كلوا وارعوا   ) [ أي وارتعوا ] ( أنعامكم ) تقول العرب : رعيت الغنم فرعت ، أي : أسيموا أنعامكم ترعى . 

 ( إن في ذلك   ) الذي ذكرت ، ( لآيات لأولي النهى   ) لذوي العقول ، واحدتها : " نهية سميت نهية لأنها تنهى صاحبها عن القبائح والمعاصي . 

قال الضحاك    : ( لأولي النهى   ) الذين ينتهون عما حرم عليهم   . 

 قال قتادة    : لذوي الورع . ( منها ) أي : من الأرض ، ( خلقناكم ) يعني أباكم آدم    . 

وقال  عطاء الخراساني  إن الملك ينطلق فيأخذ من تراب المكان الذي يدفن فيه فيذره على النطفة فيخلق الله من التراب ومن النطفة فذلك قوله تعالى : ( منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم   ) أي :   [ ص: 279 ] عند الموت والدفن ، ( ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى   ) يوم البعث   . 
*
*( ولقد أريناه آياتنا كلها فكذب وأبى   ( 56 ) قال أجئتنا لتخرجنا من أرضنا بسحرك ياموسى   ( 57 ) فلنأتينك بسحر مثله فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا لا نخلفه نحن ولا أنت مكانا سوى   ( 58 ) قال موعدكم يوم الزينة وأن يحشر الناس ضحى   ( 59 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد أريناه   ) يعني فرعون ، ( آياتنا كلها   ) يعني : الآيات التسع التي أعطاها الله موسى  ، ( فكذب ) بها وزعم أنها سحر ، ( وأبى ) أن يسلم . ( قال ) يعني فرعون ( أجئتنا لتخرجنا من أرضنا   ) يعني : مصر  ، ( بسحرك ياموسى   ) أي : تريد أن تغلب على ديارنا فيكون لك الملك وتخرجنا منها . ( فلنأتينك بسحر مثله فاجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا   ) أي : فاضرب بيننا أجلا وميقاتا ، ( لا نخلفه   ) [ قرأ أبو جعفر    " لا نخلفه " بجزم ، لا نجاوزه ] ( نحن ولا أنت مكانا سوى   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وعاصم  وحمزة  ويعقوب    : " سوى " بضم السين ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها ، وهما لغتان مثل : عدى وعدى ، وطوى وطوى . 

 قال مقاتل  وقتادة    : مكانا عدلا بيننا وبينك . 

 وعن ابن عباس    : نصفا ، ومعناه : تستوي مسافة الفريقين إليه . 

 قال مجاهد    : منصفا . وقال الكلبي    : يعني سوى هذا المكان . ( قال موعدكم يوم الزينة   ) قال مجاهد  ، وقتادة  ، ومقاتل  ،  والسدي    : كان يوم عيد لهم ، يتزينون فيه ، ويجتمعون في كل سنة . وقيل : هو يوم النيروز . 

 وقال ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير    : يوم عاشوراء . 

 ( وأن يحشر الناس ضحى   ) أي : وقت الضحوة نهارا جهارا ، ليكون أبعد من الريبة . 
*
*[ ص: 280 ]   ( فتولى فرعون فجمع كيده ثم أتى   ( 60 ) قال لهم موسى ويلكم لا تفتروا على الله كذبا فيسحتكم بعذاب وقد خاب من افترى   ( 61 ) فتنازعوا أمرهم بينهم وأسروا النجوى   ( 62 ) قالوا إن هذان لساحران يريدان أن يخرجاكم من أرضكم بسحرهما ويذهبا بطريقتكم المثلى   ( 63 ) ) 

  ( فتولى فرعون فجمع كيده   ) مكره وحيلته وسحرته ، ( ثم أتى   ) الميعاد . ( قال لهم موسى   ) يعني : للسحرة الذين جمعهم فرعون ، وكانوا اثنين وسبعين ساحرا ، مع كل واحد حبل وعصا . 

 وقيل : كانوا أربعمائة . وقال كعب    : كانوا اثني عشر ألفا . وقيل أكثر من ذلك . 

 ( ويلكم لا تفتروا على الله كذبا فيسحتكم بعذاب   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : ( فيسحتكم   ) بضم الياء وكسر الحاء ، وقرأ الباقون بفتح الياء والحاء وهما لغتان . قال مقاتل  والكلبي    : فيهلككم . وقال قتادة    : فيستأصلكم ، ( وقد خاب من افترى فتنازعوا أمرهم بينهم   ) أي : تناظروا وتشاوروا ، يعني السحرة في أمر موسى  سرا من فرعون . 

 قال الكلبي    : قالوا سرا : إن غلبنا موسى  اتبعناه . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : لما قال لهم موسى    : لا تفتروا على الله كذبا ، قال بعضهم لبعض : ما هذا بقول ساحر . 

 ( وأسروا النجوى   ) أي : المناجاة ، يكون مصدرا واسما ، ثم ( قالوا ) وأسر بعضهم إلى بعض يتناجون : ( إن هذان لساحران   ) يعني موسى  وهارون    . 

 قرأ ابن كثير  وحفص    : ( إن ) بتخفيف النون ، ( هذان ) أي : ما هذان إلا ساحران ، كقوله : وإن نظنك لمن الكاذبين   ( الشعراء : 186 ) ، أي : ما نظنك إلا من الكاذبين ، ويشدد ابن كثير  النون من " هذان " . 

 وقرأ أبو عمرو    " إن " بتشديد النون " هذين " بالياء على الأصل . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : " إن " بتشديد النون ، " هذان " بالألف ، واختلفوا فيه :   [ ص: 281 ] 

 فروى  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة    : أنه خطئ من الكاتب . 

 وقال قوم : هذه لغة الحارث بن كعب  ، وخثعم  ، وكنانة  ،   فإنهم يجعلون الاثنين في الرفع والنصب والخفض بالألف ، يقولون : أتاني   الزيدان [ ورأيت الزيدان ] ومررت بالزيدان ، [ فلا يتركون ] ألف التثنية في   شيء منها وكذلك يجعلون كل ياء ساكنة انفتح ما قبلها ألفا ، كما في  التثنية  ، يقولون : كسرت يداه وركبت علاه ، يعني يديه وعليه . وقال شاعرهم  
**تزود مني بين أذناه ضربة دعته إلى هابي التراب عقيم* 
*

 يريد بين أذنيه . 

 وقال آخر 
**إن أباها وأبا أباها     قد بلغا في المجد غايتاها 
*
* [ ص: 282 ] 

 وقيل : تقدير الآية : إنه هذان ، فحذف الهاء . 

 وذهب جماعة إلى أن حرف " إن " هاهنا ، بمعنى نعم ، أي : نعم هذان . روي أن أعرابيا سأل ابن الزبير  شيئا فحرمه ، فقال : لعن الله ناقة حملتني إليك ، فقال ابن الزبير    : إن وصاحبها ، أي : نعم . 

 وقال الشاعر 
**بكرت علي عواذلي     يلحينني وألومهنه 
ويقلن شيب قد علا     ك وقد كبرت فقلت إنه 
*
*

 أي : نعم . 

 ( يريدان أن يخرجاكم من أرضكم   ) مصر    ( بسحرهما ويذهبا بطريقتكم المثلى   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني بسراة قومكم وأشرافكم ، يقال : هؤلاء طريقة قومهم أي : أشرافهم و ( المثلى ) تأنيث " الأمثل " ، وهو الأفضل ، حديث الشعبي  عن علي  ، قال : يصرفان وجوه الناس إليهما . 

قال قتادة    : طريقتهم المثلى يومئذ بنو إسرائيل  كانوا أكثر القوم عددا وأموالا ، فقال عدو الله : يريدان أن يذهبا بهم لأنفسهم   . 

 وقيل : ( بطريقتكم المثلى    ) أي بسنتكم  ودينكم الذي أنتم عليه و ( المثلى ) نعت الطريقة ، تقول  العرب : فلان على  الطريقة المثلى ، يعني : على الهدى المستقيم . 
*
*[ ص: 283 ]   ( فأجمعوا كيدكم ثم ائتوا صفا وقد أفلح اليوم من استعلى   ( 64 ) قالوا ياموسى إما أن تلقي وإما أن نكون أول من ألقى   ( 65 ) قال بل ألقوا فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى   ( 66 ) فأوجس في نفسه خيفة موسى   ( 67 ) ) 

 ( فأجمعوا كيدكم   ) قرأ أبو عمرو      : " فاجمعوا " بوصل الألف وفتح الميم ، من الجمع ، أي لا تدعوا شيئا من   كيدكم إلا جئتم به ، بدليل قوله : " فجمع كيده " ، وقرأ الآخرون بقطع  الألف  وكسر الميم . فقد قيل : معناه الجمع أيضا ، تقول العرب : أجمعت  الشيء  وجمعته بمعنى واحد . 

 والصحيح أن معناه العزم والإحكام ، أي : اعزموا كلكم على كيده مجتمعين له ، ولا تختلفوا فيختل أمركم . 

 ( ثم ائتوا صفا   ) أي جميعا ، قاله مقاتل  والكلبي  ، وقال قوم : أي : مصطفين مجتمعين ليكون أشد لهيبتكم ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : الصف المجمع ، ويسمى المصلى صفا . معناه : ثم ائتوا المكان الموعود . 

 ( وقد أفلح اليوم من استعلى   ) أي : فاز من غلب . ( قالوا ) يعني السحرة ، ( ياموسى إما أن تلقي   ) عصاك ، ( وإما أن نكون أول من ألقى   ) عصاه . ( قال ) موسى    : ( بل ألقوا   ) أنتم أولا ( فإذا حبالهم   ) وفيه إضمار ، أي فألقوا فإذا حبالهم ( وعصيهم ) جمع العصا ، ( يخيل إليه   ) قرأ ابن عامر  ويعقوب    " تخيل " بالتاء ردا إلى الحبال والعصي ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ردوه إلى الكيد والسحر ، ( من سحرهم أنها تسعى   ) 

 وفي القصة أنهم لما ألقوا الحبال والعصي أخذوا أعين الناس ، فرأى موسى  والقوم كأن الأرض امتلأت حيات ، وكانت قد أخذت ميلا من كل جانب ورأوا أنها تسعى . ( فأوجس في نفسه خيفة موسى   ) أي : وجد ، وقيل : أضمر في نفسه خوفا ، واختلفوا في خوفه : قيل : خوف طبع البشرية ، وذلك أنه ظن أنها تقصده . 

 وقال مقاتل    : خاف على القوم أن يلتبس عليهم الأمر فيشكوا في أمره فلا يتبعوه . 
**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (284)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ طه 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية68 إلى الاية 91*
*
*
*
*
*  ( قلنا لا تخف إنك أنت الأعلى   ( 68 ) وألق ما في يمينك تلقف ما صنعوا إنما صنعوا كيد ساحر ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى   ( 69 ) فألقي السحرة سجدا قالوا آمنا برب هارون وموسى   ( 70 ) قال   آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلأقطعن أيديكم   وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا وأبقى   ( 71 ) قالوا لن نؤثرك على ما جاءنا من البينات والذي فطرنا فاقض ما أنت قاض إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( قلنا ) لموسى    : ( لا تخف إنك أنت الأعلى   ) أي : الغالب ، يعني : لك الغلبة والظفر . ( وألق ما في يمينك   ) يعني العصا ، ( تلقف ) تلتقم وتبتلع ، ( ما صنعوا ) قرأ ابن عامر    " تلقف " برفع الفاء هاهنا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالجزم على جواب الأمر ، ( إنما صنعوا   ) إن الذي صنعوا ، ( كيد ساحر   ) أي : حيلة " سحر " ، هكذا قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : بكسر السين بلا ألف ، وقرأ الآخرون : " ساحر " لأن إضافة الكيد إلى   الفاعل أولى من إضافته إلى الفعل ، وإن كان ذلك لا يمتنع في العربية ، ( ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى   ) من الأرض ، قال ابن عباس    : لا يسعد حيث كان . وقيل : معناه حيث احتال . ( فألقي السحرة سجدا قالوا آمنا برب هارون وموسى قال آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم   ) لرئيسكم ومعلمكم ، ( الذي علمكم السحر فلأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل   ) أي : على جذوع النخل ( ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا   ) ; أنا على إيمانكم به ، أو رب موسى على ترك الإيمان به ؟ ( وأبقى ) أي : أدوم . ( قالوا ) يعني السحرة : ( لن نؤثرك   ) لن نختارك ، ( على ما جاءنا من البينات   )   [ ص: 285 ] يعني الدلالات ، قال مقاتل    : يعني اليد البيضاء والعصا . 

 وقيل : كان استدلالهم أنهم قالوا لو كان هذا سحرا فأين حبالنا وعصينا . 

 وقيل : ( من البينات   ) يعني من التبيين والعلم . 

 حكي عن القاسم بن أبي بزة  أنه  قال : إنهم  لما ألقوا سجدا ما رفعوا رءوسهم حتى رأوا الجنة والنار ، ورأوا  ثواب أهلها  ، ورأوا منازلهم في الجنة ، فعند ذلك قالوا : لن نؤثرك على ما  جاءنا من  البينات ، ( والذي فطرنا   ) أي : لن نؤثرك على الله الذي فطرنا ، وقيل : هو قسم ، ( فاقض ما أنت قاض   ) أي : فاصنع ما أنت صانع ، ( إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا   ) أي : أمرك وسلطانك في الدنيا وسيزول عن قريب . 
*
*( إنا آمنا بربنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر والله خير وأبقى   ( 73 ) ) 

 ( إنا آمنا بربنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر   ) فإن قيل : كيف قالوا هذا ، وقد جاءوا مختارين يحلفون بعزة فرعون أن لهم الغلبة؟ . 

 قيل : روي عن الحسن  أنه قال : كان فرعون يكره قوما على تعلم السحر لكيلا يذهب أصله ، وقد كان أكرههم في الابتداء   . 

وقال مقاتل    : كانت السحرة اثنين وسبعين ، اثنان من القبط وسبعون من بني إسرائيل  ، كان فرعون أكره الذين هم من بني إسرائيل على تعلم السحر ، فذلك قولهم : ( وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر   ) 

وقال عبد العزيز بن أبان    : قالت السحرة لفرعون : أرنا موسى  إذا نام ، فأراهم موسى  نائما   وعصاه تحرسه ، فقالوا لفرعون إن هذا ليس بساحر ، إن الساحر إذا نام بطل   سحره ، فأبى عليهم إلا أن يتعلموا ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر   ) 

 ( والله خير وأبقى   ) قال محمد بن إسحاق    : خير منك ثوابا ، وأبقى عقابا . 

 وقال محمد بن كعب    : خير منك ثوابا إن أطيع ، وأبقى منك عذابا إن عصي ، وهذا جواب لقوله : " ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا وأبقى " . 
*
*[ ص: 286 ]   ( إنه من يأت ربه مجرما فإن له جهنم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا   ( 74 ) ومن يأته مؤمنا قد عمل الصالحات فأولئك لهم الدرجات العلا   ( 75 ) جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء من تزكى   ( 76 ) ولقد أوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي فاضرب لهم طريقا في البحر يبسا لا تخاف دركا ولا تخشى   ( 77 ) ) 

 ( إنه من يأت ربه مجرما   ) قيل : هذا ابتداء كلام من الله تعالى . وقيل : من تمام قول السحرة ( مجرما ) أي : مشركا ، يعني : مات على الشرك ، ( فإن له جهنم لا يموت فيها   ) فيستريح ، ( ولا يحيا   ) حياة ينتفع بها . ( ومن يأته   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ساكنة الهاء ويختلسها أبو جعفر  ،  وقالون  ويعقوب  ، وقرأ الآخرون بالإشباع ، ( مؤمنا ) مات على الإيمان ، ( قد عمل الصالحات فأولئك لهم الدرجات العلا   ) الرفيعة ، و ( العلا ) جمع ، و " العليا " تأنيث الأعلى . ( جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء من تزكى   ) أي : تطهر من الذنوب . وقال الكلبي    : أعطى زكاة نفسه وقال لا إله إلا الله   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الرحمن بن عبيد السمسار  ، أخبرنا أبو أحمد حمزة بن محمد بن عباس الدهقان  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن عبد الجبار العطاردي  ، أخبرنا أبو معاوية  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن عطية  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إن أهل الدرجات العلى ليراهم من تحتهم كما ترون الكوكب الدري في أفق من آفاق السماء ، وإن أبا بكر وعمر منهم وأنعما " قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد أوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي   ) أي : سر بهم ليلا من أرض مصر ، ( فاضرب لهم طريقا في البحر   ) أي اجعل لهم طريقا في البحر بالضرب بالعصا ، ( يبسا ) يابسا ليس فيه ماء ولا طين ، وذلك أن الله أيبس لهم الطريق في البحر ، ( لا تخاف دركا   ) قرأ حمزة   [ ص: 287 ]   " لا تخف " بالجزم على النهي ، والباقون بالألف والرفع على النفي ، لقوله تعالى : ( ولا تخشى   ) قيل : لا تخاف أن يدركك فرعون من ورائك ولا تخشى أن يغرقك البحر أمامك . 
*
*( فأتبعهم فرعون بجنوده فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم   ( 78 ) وأضل فرعون قومه وما هدى   ( 79 ) يابني إسرائيل قد أنجيناكم من عدوكم وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن ونزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى   ( 80 ) كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم ولا تطغوا فيه فيحل عليكم غضبي ومن يحلل عليه غضبي فقد هوى   ( 81 ) ) 

 ( فأتبعهم ) فلحقهم ، ( فرعون بجنوده   ) وقيل : معناه أمر فرعون جنوده أن يتبعوا موسى  وقومه ، والباء فيه زائدة وكان هو فيهم ، ( فغشيهم ) أصابهم ، ( من اليم ما غشيهم   ) وهو الغرق . [ وقيل : غشيهم علاهم وسترهم بعض ماء اليم لا كله ] . 

 وقيل : غشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم قوم موسى  فغرقوا هم ، ونجا موسى  وقومه   . ( وأضل فرعون قومه وما هدى   ) أي : ما أرشدهم ، وهذا تكذيب لفرعون في قوله : " وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد " ( غافر : 29 ) . . قوله عز وجل : ( يابني إسرائيل قد أنجيناكم من عدوكم   ) فرعون ، ( وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن ونزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " أنجيتكم " ، و " واعدتكم " ، و " رزقتكم " بالتاء على التوحيد ،  وقرأ  الآخرون بالنون والألف على التعظيم ، ولم يختلفوا في ( ونزلنا ) لأنه   مكتوب بالألف . 

 ( ولا تطغوا فيه   ) قال ابن عباس    : لا تظلموا . قال الكلبي    : لا تكفروا النعمة فتكونوا طاغين . 

 وقيل : لا تنفقوا في معصيتي .   [ ص: 288 ] 

 وقيل : لا تدخروا ، ثم ادخروا فتدود ، ( فيحل ) قرأ الأعمش  ،  والكسائي    : " فيحل " بضم الحاء " ومن يحلل " بضم اللام ، أي : ينزل ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها أي : يجب ، ( عليكم غضبي ومن يحلل عليه غضبي فقد هوى   ) هلك وتردى في النار . 
*
*( وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا ثم اهتدى   ( 82 ) وما أعجلك عن قومك ياموسى   ( 83 ) قال هم أولاء على أثري وعجلت إليك رب لترضى   ( 84 ) قال فإنا قد فتنا قومك من بعدك وأضلهم السامري   ( 85 ) ) 

 ( وإني لغفار لمن تاب   ) قال ابن عباس    : تاب من الشرك ، ( وآمن ) ووحد الله وصدقه ، ( وعمل صالحا   ) أدى الفرائض ، ( ثم اهتدى   ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : علم أن ذلك توفيق من الله . 

 وقال قتادة   وسفيان الثوري    : يعني لزم الإسلام حتى مات عليه . 

 قال الشعبي  ، ومقاتل  ، والكلبي    : علم أن لذلك ثوابا . 

 وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : تعلم العلم ليهتدي به كيف يعمل . 

 قال الضحاك    : استقام . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : أقام على السنة والجماعة . ( وما أعجلك   ) أي : وما حملك على العجلة ، ( عن قومك   ) وذلك أن موسى  اختار من قومه سبعين رجلا حتى يذهبوا معه إلى الطور  ، ليأخذوا التوراة ، فسار بهم ثم عجل موسى  من بينهم شوقا إلى ربه عز وجل ، وخلف السبعين ، وأمرهم أن يتبعوه إلى الجبل  ، فقال الله تعالى له : ( وما أعجلك عن قومك ياموسى   ) قال مجيبا لربه تعالى : ( هم أولاء على أثري   ) أي : هم بالقرب مني يأتون من بعدي ، ( وعجلت إليك رب لترضى   ) لتزداد رضا . ( قال فإنا قد فتنا قومك من بعدك   ) أي : ابتلينا الذين خلفتهم مع هارون  ، وكانوا ستمائة ألف ، فافتتنوا بالعجل غير اثني عشر ألفا ( من بعدك   ) أي : من بعد انطلاقك إلى الجبل .   [ ص: 289 ] 

 ( وأضلهم السامري   ) أي : دعاهم وصرفهم إلى عبادة العجل وأضافه إلى السامري  لأنهم ضلوا بسببه . 
*
*( فرجع   موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا قال ياقوم ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا أفطال  عليكم  العهد أم أردتم أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم فأخلفتم موعدي   ( 86 ) قالوا ما أخلفنا موعدك بملكنا ولكنا حملنا أوزارا من زينة القوم فقذفناها فكذلك ألقى السامري   ( 87 ) ) 

 ( فرجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا   ) حزينا . ( قال ياقوم ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا   ) صدقا أنه يعطيكم التوراة ، ( أفطال عليكم العهد   ) مدة مفارقتي إياكم ، ( أم أردتم أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم   ) أي : أردتم أن تفعلوا فعلا يجب عليكم به الغضب من ربكم ، ( فأخلفتم موعدي قالوا ما أخلفنا موعدك بملكنا   ) قرأ نافع  ، وأبو جعفر  ، وعاصم    : " بملكنا " بفتح الميم ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بضمها   ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها ، أي : ونحن نملك أمرنا . وقيل : باختيارنا ، ومن   قرأ بالضم فمعناه بقدرتنا وسلطاننا ، وذلك أن المرء إذا وقع في البلية   والفتنة لم يملك نفسه . 

 ( ولكنا حملنا   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وأبو بكر ،  ويعقوب    : " حملنا " بفتح الحاء ، وتخفيف الميم . وقرأ الآخرون بضم الحاء وتشديد الميم ، أي : جعلونا نحملها وكلفنا حملها ، ( أوزارا من زينة القوم   ) من حلي قوم فرعون ، سماها أوزارا لأنهم أخذوها على وجه العارية فلم يردوها . وذلك أن بني إسرائيل  كانوا قد استعاروا حليا من القبط ، وكان ذلك معهم حين خرجوا من مصر    . 

 وقيل : إن الله تعالى لما أغرق فرعون نبذ البحر حليهم فأخذوها ، وكانت   غنيمة ، ولم تكن الغنيمة حلالا لهم في ذلك الزمان ، فسماها أوزارا لذلك . 

 ( فقذفناها ) قيل : إن السامري  قال لهم احفروا حفيرة فألقوها فيها حتى يرجع موسى    . 

 قال  السدي  قال لهم هارون  إن تلك غنيمة لا تحل ، فاحفروا حفيرة فألقوها فيها حتى يرجع   [ ص: 290 ] موسى  ، فيرى رأيه فيها ، ففعلوا . قوله : ( فقذفناها ) أي : طرحناها في الحفرة . ( فكذلك ألقى السامري   ) ما معه من الحلي فيها ، وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أوقد هارون  نارا وقال : اقذفوا فيها ما معكم ، فألقوه فيها ، ثم ألقى السامري  ما كان معه من تربة حافر فرس جبريل    . 

 قال قتادة    : كان قد أخذ قبضة من ذلك التراب في عمامته . 
*
*( فأخرج لهم عجلا جسدا له خوار فقالوا هذا إلهكم وإله موسى فنسي   ( 88 ) أفلا يرون ألا يرجع إليهم قولا ولا يملك لهم ضرا ولا نفعا   ( 89 ) ولقد قال لهم هارون من قبل ياقوم إنما فتنتم به وإن ربكم الرحمن فاتبعوني وأطيعوا أمري   ( 90 ) قالوا لن نبرح عليه عاكفين حتى يرجع إلينا موسى   ( 91 ) ) 

 ( فأخرج لهم عجلا جسدا له خوار فقالوا هذا إلهكم وإله موسى فنسي   ) أي : تركه موسى  هاهنا ، وذهب يطلبه . وقيل : أخطأ الطريق وضل . قال الله تعالى : ( أفلا يرون ألا يرجع إليهم قولا   ) أي : لا يرون أن العجل لا يكلمهم ويجيبهم إذا دعوه ، ( ولا يملك لهم ضرا ولا نفعا   ) وقيل : إن هارون  مر على السامري  وهو يصوغ العجل فقال له : ما هذا؟ قال : أصنع ما ينفع ولا يضر فادع لي ، فقال هارون    : اللهم أعطه ما سألك على ما في نفسه ، فألقى التراب في فم العجل وقال كن عجلا يخور فكان كذلك بدعوة هارون    . 

 والحقيقة أن ذلك كان فتنة ابتلى الله بها بني إسرائيل    . ( ولقد قال لهم هارون من قبل   ) من قبل رجوع موسى  ، ( ياقوم إنما فتنتم به   ) ابتليتم بالعجل ، ( وإن ربكم الرحمن فاتبعوني   ) على ديني في عبادة الله ، ( وأطيعوا أمري   ) في ترك عبادة العجل   . ( قالوا لن نبرح   ) أي : لن نزال ، ( عليه ) على عبادته ، ( عاكفين ) مقيمين ، ( حتى يرجع إلينا موسى   ) فاعتزلهم هارون  في اثني عشر ألفا من الذين لم يعبدوا العجل ، فلما رجع موسى   [ ص: 291 ] وسمع الصياح والجلبة وكانوا يرقصون حول العجل ، قال للسبعين الذين معه : هذا صوت الفتنة ، فلما رأى هارون  أخذ شعر رأسه بيمينه ولحيته بشماله . 
**

**


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (285)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ طه 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية92 إلى الاية 115*
*
*
*
*
*( قال ياهارون ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا   ( 92 ) ألا تتبعني أفعصيت أمري   ( 93 ) قال ياابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي إني خشيت أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل ولم ترقب قولي   ( 94 ) قال فما خطبك ياسامري   ( 95 ) قال بصرت بما لم يبصروا به فقبضت قبضة من أثر الرسول فنبذتها وكذلك سولت لي نفسي   ( 96 ) ) 

 ( قال يا هارون ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا   ) أشركوا . ( ألا تتبعن   ) أي : أن تتبعني و " لا " صلة أي : تتبع أمري ووصيتي ، يعني : هلا قاتلتهم وقد علمت أني لو كنت فيهم لقاتلتهم على كفرهم . 

 وقيل : " أن لا تتبعني " أي : ما منعك من اللحوق بي وإخباري بضلالتهم ، فتكون مفارقتك إياهم زجرا لهم عما أتوه ، ( أفعصيت أمري   ) أي خالفت أمري . ( قال ياابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي   ) أي بشعر رأسي وكان قد أخذ ذوائبه ، ( إني خشيت   ) لو أنكرت عليهم لصاروا حزبين يقتل بعضهم بعضا ، ( أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل   ) أي : خشيت إن فارقتهم واتبعتك صاروا أحزابا يتقاتلون ، فتقول أنت فرقت بين بني إسرائيل    ( ولم ترقب قولي   ) ولم تحفظ وصيتي حين قلت لك اخلفني في قومي ، وأصلح أي ارفق بهم ، ثم أقبل موسى  على السامري    ( قال فما خطبك   ) ما أمرك وشأنك؟ وما الذي حملك على ما صنعت؟ ( ياسامري قال بصرت بما لم يبصروا به   ) رأيت ما لم يروا وعرفت ما لم يعرفوا .   [ ص: 292 ] 

 قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " ما لم تبصروا " بالتاء على الخطاب ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء على الخبر . 

  ( فقبضت قبضة من أثر الرسول   ) أي : من تراب أثر فرس جبريل  ، ( فنبذتها ) أي ألقيتها في فم العجل . 

 وقال بعضهم : إنما خار لهذا لأن التراب كان مأخوذا من تحت حافر فرس جبريل    . 

 فإن قيل : كيف عرفه ورأى جبريل  من بين سائر الناس؟ . 

 قيل : لأن أمه لما ولدته في السنة التي يقتل فيها البنون وضعته في الكهف حذرا عليه ، فبعث الله جبريل  ليربيه لما قضى على يديه من الفتنة . 

 ( وكذلك سولت   ) أي زينت ( لي نفسي   ) 
*
*( قال فاذهب فإن لك في الحياة أن تقول لا مساس وإن لك موعدا لن تخلفه وانظر إلى إلهك الذي ظلت عليه عاكفا لنحرقنه ثم لننسفنه في اليم نسفا   ( 97 ) ) 

 ( قال فاذهب فإن لك في الحياة   ) أي : ما دمت حيا ، ( أن تقول لا مساس   ) أي : لا تخالط أحدا ، ولا يخالطك أحد ، وأمر موسى  بني إسرائيل  أن لا يخالطوه ، ولا يقربوه . 

 قال ابن عباس    : لا مساس لك ولولدك ، و " المساس " من المماسة ، معناه : لا يمس بعضنا بعضا ، فصار السامري  يهيم   في البرية مع الوحوش والسباع ، لا يمس أحدا ولا يمسه أحد ، عاقبه الله   بذلك ، وكان إذا لقي أحدا يقول : " لا مساس " ، أي : لا تقربني ولا تمسني .   

 وقيل : كان إذا مس أحدا أو مسه أحد حما جميعا حتى أن بقاياهم اليوم يقولون   ذلك ، وإذا مس أحد من غيرهم أحدا منهم حما جميعا في الوقت . 

 ( وإن لك ) يا سامري  ، ( موعدا ) لعذابك ، ( لن تخلفه   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو  ويعقوب    : ( لن تخلفه     ) بكسر اللام أي : لن تغيب عنه ، ولا مذهب لك عنه ، بل توافيه يوم   القيامة ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح اللام أي : لن تكذبه ولن يخلفك الله ، ومعناه :   أن الله تعالى يكافئك على فعلك   [ ص: 293 ] ولا تفوته . 

 ( وانظر إلى إلهك   ) بزعمك ، ( الذي ظلت عليه عاكفا   ) أي ظلت ودمت عليه مقيما تعبده ، والعرب تقول : ظلت أفعل كذا بمعنى ظللت ، ومست بمعنى مسست . 

 ( لنحرقنه ) بالنار ، قرأ أبو جعفر بالتخفيف من الإحراق ، ( ثم لننسفنه   ) لنذرينه ، ( في اليم   ) في البحر ، ( نسفا ) روي أن موسى  أخذ العجل فذبحه فسال منه دم ، لأنه كان قد صار لحما ودما ثم حرقه بالنار ، ثم ذراه في اليم ، قرأ ابن محيصن    : " لنحرقنه " بفتح النون وضم الراء لنبردنه بالمبرد ، ومنه قيل للمبرد المحرق . وقال  السدي    : أخذ موسى  العجل فذبحه ثم حرقه بالمبرد ، ثم ذراه في اليم   . 
*
*( إنما إلهكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو وسع كل شيء علما   ( 98 ) كذلك نقص عليك من أنباء ما قد سبق وقد آتيناك من لدنا ذكرا   ( 99 ) من أعرض عنه فإنه يحمل يوم القيامة وزرا   ( 100 ) خالدين فيه وساء لهم يوم القيامة حملا   ( 101 ) ) 

 ( إنما إلهكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو وسع كل شيء علما   ) وسع علمه كل شيء . ( كذلك نقص عليك من أنباء ما قد سبق   ) من الأمور ، ( وقد آتيناك من لدنا ذكرا   ) يعني القرآن . ( من أعرض عنه   ) أي : عن القرآن ، فلم يؤمن به ولم يعمل بما فيه ، ( فإنه يحمل يوم القيامة وزرا   ) حملا ثقيلا من الإثم . ( خالدين فيه   ) مقيمين في عذاب الوزر ، ( وساء لهم يوم القيامة حملا   ) أي بئس ما حملوا على أنفسهم من الإثم كفرا بالقرآن . 
*
*[ ص: 294 ]   ( يوم ينفخ في الصور ونحشر المجرمين يومئذ زرقا   ( 102 ) يتخافتون بينهم إن لبثتم إلا عشرا   ( 103 ) نحن أعلم بما يقولون إذ يقول أمثلهم طريقة إن لبثتم إلا يوما   ( 104 ) ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا   ( 105 ) ) 

 ( يوم ينفخ في الصور   ) قرأ أبو عمرو    " ننفخ " بالنون وفتحها وضم الفاء لقوله : " ونحشر " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وضمها وفتح الفاء على غير تسمية الفاعل ، ( ونحشر المجرمين   ) المشركين ، ( يومئذ زرقا   ) والزرقة : هي الخضرة : في سواد العين ، فيحشرون زرق العيون سود الوجوه . وقيل : ( زرقا ) أي عميا . وقيل : عطاشا . ( يتخافتون بينهم   ) أي يتشاورون بينهم ويتكلمون خفية ، ( إن لبثتم   ) أي : ما مكثتم في الدنيا ، ( إلا عشرا     ) أي : عشر ليال . وقيل : في القبور . وقيل : بين النفختين ، وهو أربعون   سنة ; لأن العذاب يرفع عنهم بين النفختين . استقصروا مدة لبثهم لهول ما   عاينوا . قال الله تعالى : ( نحن أعلم بما يقولون   ) أي : يتسارون بينهم ، ( إذ يقول أمثلهم طريقة   ) أوفاهم عقلا وأعدلهم قولا ( إن لبثتم إلا يوما   ) قصر ذلك في أعينهم في جنب ما استقبلهم من أهوال يوم القيامة . وقيل : نسوا مقدار لبثهم لشدة ما دهمهم . قوله عز وجل :   ( ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا   ) قال ابن عباس    : سأل رجل من ثقيف  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : كيف تكون الجبال يوم القيامة؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية   . 

 والنسف هو القلع ، أي : يقلعها من أصلها ويجعلها هباء منثورا . 
*
*( فيذرها قاعا صفصفا   ( 106 ) لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا   ( 107 ) يومئذ يتبعون الداعي لا عوج له وخشعت الأصوات للرحمن فلا تسمع إلا همسا   ( 108 ) يومئذ لا تنفع الشفاعة إلا من أذن له الرحمن ورضي له قولا   ( 109 ) ) 

 ( فيذرها ) أي : فيدع أماكن الجبال من الأرض ، ( قاعا صفصفا   ) أي : أرضا ملساء مستوية لا نبات فيها ، و " القاع " : ما انبسط من الأرض ، و " الصفصف " : الأملس .   [ ص: 295 ]   ( لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا   ) قال مجاهد    : انخفاضا وارتفاعا . 

 وقال الحسن    : " العوج " : ما انخفض من الأرض ، و " الأمت " : ما نشز من الروابي ، أي : لا ترى واديا ولا رابية . 

 قال قتادة    : لا ترى فيها صدعا ولا أكمة . ( يومئذ يتبعون الداعي   ) أي : صوت الداعي الذي يدعوهم إلى موقف القيامة ، وهو إسرافيل  ، وذلك أنه يضع الصور في فيه ، ويقول : أيتها العظام البالية والجلود المتمزقة واللحوم المتفرقة هلموا إلى عرض الرحمن . 

 ( لا عوج له    ) أي : لدعائه ، وهو من المقلوب  ، أي : لا عوج لهم عن دعاء الداعي ، لا  يزيغون عنه يمينا وشمالا ولا  يقدرون عليه بل يتبعونه سراعا . 

 ( وخشعت الأصوات للرحمن   ) أي : سكنت وذلت وخضعت ، ووصف الأصوات بالخشوع والمراد أهلها ، ( فلا تسمع إلا همسا   ) يعني صوت وطء الأقدام إلى المحشر ، و " الهمس " : الصوت الخفي كصوت أخفاف الإبل في المشي . وقال مجاهد    : هو تخافت الكلام وخفض الصوت . 

 وروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : تحريك الشفاه من غير نطق . ( يومئذ لا تنفع الشفاعة   ) يعني : لا تنفع الشفاعة أحدا من الناس ، ( إلا من أذن له الرحمن   )   [ ص: 296 ] يعني إلا من أذن له أن يشفع ، ( ورضي له قولا   ) يعني : ورضي قوله ، قال ابن عباس  ، يعني : قال لا إله إلا الله وهذا يدل على أنه لا يشفع غير المؤمن   . 
*
*( يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يحيطون به علما   ( 110 ) وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم وقد خاب من حمل ظلما   ( 111 ) ومن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا يخاف ظلما ولا هضما   ( 112 ) ) 

 ( يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ) الكناية راجعة إلى الذين يتبعون الداعي ، أي يعلم الله ( ما بين أيديهم   ) ما قدموا ( وما خلفهم   ) وما خلفوا من أمر الدنيا . 

 وقيل : ( ما بين أيديهم   ) من الآخرة ( وما خلفهم   ) من الأعمال . 

 ( ولا يحيطون به علما    ) قيل : الكناية ترجع  إلى " ما " أي : هو يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ،  وهم لا يعلمونه . وقيل  : الكناية راجعة إلى الله لأن عباده لا يحيطون به  علما . ( وعنت الوجوه للحي القيوم   ) ذلت وخضعت ، ومنه قيل للأسير : عان . وقال  طلق بن حبيب    : هو السجود على الجبهة للحي القيوم ، ( وقد خاب من حمل ظلما   ) قال ابن عباس    : خسر من أشرك بالله ، والظلم هو الشرك . ( ومن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا يخاف   ) قرأ ابن كثير    " فلا يخف " مجزوما على النهي جوابا لقوله تعالى : ( ومن يعمل   ) وقرأ الآخرون ( فلا يخاف   ) مرفوعا على الخبر ، ( ظلما ولا هضما   ) قال ابن عباس    : لا يخاف أن يزاد عليه في سيئاته ، لا ينقص من حسناته . 

 وقال الحسن    : لا ينقص من ثواب حسناته ولا يحمل عليه ذنب مسيء . 

 وقال الضحاك    : لا يؤخذ بذنب لم يعمله ولا تبطل حسنة عملها وأصل الهضم : النقص والكسر ، ومنه هضم الطعام . 
*
*[ ص: 297 ]   ( وكذلك أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا وصرفنا فيه من الوعيد لعلهم يتقون أو يحدث لهم ذكرا   ( 113 ) فتعالى الله الملك الحق ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه وقل رب زدني علما   ( 114 ) ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي ولم نجد له عزما   ( 115 ) ) 

 ( وكذلك ) أي : كما بينا في هذه السورة ، ( أنزلناه ) يعني أنزلنا هذا الكتاب ، ( قرآنا عربيا   ) يعني : بلسان العرب ، ( وصرفنا فيه من الوعيد   ) أي : صرفنا القول فيه بذكر الوعيد ، ( لعلهم يتقون   ) أي يجتنبون الشرك ، ( أو يحدث لهم ذكرا   ) أي يجدد لهم القرآن عبرة وعظة فيعتبروا ويتعظوا بذكر عقاب الله للأمم الخالية . ( فتعالى الله الملك الحق   ) جل الله عن إلحاد الملحدين وعما يقوله المشركون ، ( ولا تعجل بالقرآن   ) أراد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، كان إذا نزل عليه جبريل  بالقرآن يبادر فيقرأ معه ، قبل أن يفرغ جبريل  مما يريد من التلاوة ، ومخافة الانفلات والنسيان ، فنهاه الله عن ذلك وقال : ( ولا تعجل بالقرآن   ) أي لا تعجل بقراءته ( من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه   ) أي : من قبل أن يفرغ جبريل  من الإبلاغ ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به   " ( سورة القيامة : 16 ) وقرأ يعقوب    : " نقضي " بالنون وفتحها وكسر الضاد ، وفتح الياء : " وحيه " بالنصب . 

 قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : معناه لا تقرئه أصحابك ، ولا تمله عليهم حتى يتبين لك معانيه . 

 ( وقل رب زدني علما   ) يعني بالقرآن ومعانيه . وقيل : علما إلى ما علمت . 

 وكان ابن مسعود  إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال : اللهم رب زدني علما وإيمانا ويقينا . قوله تعالى : ( ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم من قبل     ) يعني : أمرناه وأوحينا إليه أن لا يأكل من الشجرة من قبل هؤلاء الذين   نقضوا عهدك وتركوا الإيمان بي ، وهم الذين ذكرهم الله في قوله تعالى : "   لعلهم يتقون " ، ( فنسي ) فترك الأمر ، والمعنى أنهم نقضوا العهد ، فإن آدم  أيضا عهدنا إليه فنسي ، ( ولم نجد له عزما   ) قال الحسن  لم نجد له صبرا عما نهي عنه . وقال عطية العوفي    : حفظا   [ ص: 298 ] لما أمر به . 

 وقال  ابن قتيبة    : رأيا معزوما حيث أطاع عدوه إبليس الذي حسده وأبى أن يسجد له . و " العزم " في اللغة : هو توطين النفس على الفعل . 

 قال  أبو أمامة الباهلي    : لو وزن حلم آدم بحلم جميع ولده لرجح حلمه ، وقد قال الله : " ولم نجد له عزما " . 

 فإن قيل : أتقولون إن آدم  كان ناسيا لأمر الله حين أكل من الشجرة ؟ . 

 قيل : يجوز أن يكون نسي أمره ، ولم يكن النسيان في ذلك الوقت مرفوعا عن الإنسان ، بل كان مؤاخذا به ، وإنما رفع عنا . 

 وقيل : نسي عقوبة الله وظن أنه نهي تنزيها .* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (286)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ طه 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية116 إلى الاية 135*
*
*
*
*
*( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى   ( 116 ) فقلنا ياآدم إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى   ( 117 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى   ) أن يسجد . ( فقلنا ياآدم إن هذا عدو لك ولزوجك   ) حواء ، ( فلا يخرجنكما من الجنة فتشقى   ) يعني : تتعب وتنصب ، ويكون عيشك من كد يمينك بعرق جبينك . قال  السدي    : يعني الحرث والزرع والحصيد والطحن والخبيز . 

وعن سعيد بن جبير    : قال أهبط إلى آدم  ثور أحمر ، فكان يحرث عليه ، ويمسح العرق عن جبينه ، فذلك [ شقاؤه   . 

 ولم يقل : " فتشقيا " رجوعا به إلى آدم  ، لأن تعبه أكثر فإن الرجل ] هو الساعي على زوجته .   [ ص: 299 ] وقيل : لأجل رءوس الآي . 
*
*( إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى   ( 118 ) وأنك لا تظمأ فيها ولا تضحى   ( 119 ) فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال ياآدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد وملك لا يبلى   ( 120 ) فأكلا منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى آدم ربه فغوى   ( 121 ) ) 

 ( إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ) أي في الجنة ( ولا تعرى   ) وأنك قرأ نافع  وأبو بكر  بكسر الألف على الاستئناف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالفتح نسقا على قوله : ( ألا تجوع فيها   ( وأنك لا تظمأ   ) لا تعطش ، ( فيها ولا تضحى   ) يعني : لا تبرز للشمس فيؤذيك حرها . وقال عكرمة    : لا تصيبك الشمس وأذاها لأنه ليس في الجنة شمس ، وأهلها في ظل ممدود   . ( فوسوس إليه الشيطان قال ياآدم هل أدلك على شجرة الخلد   ) يعني على شجرة إن أكلت منها بقيت مخلدا ، ( وملك لا يبلى   ) لا يبيد ولا يفنى . ( فأكلا ) يعني آدم  وحواء  عليهما السلام ، ( منها فبدت لهما سوآتهما وطفقا يخصفان عليهما من ورق الجنة وعصى آدم ربه     ) بأكل الشجرة ، ( فغوى ) يعني فعل ما لم يكن له فعله . وقيل : أخطأ  طريق  الجنة وضل حيث طلب الخلد بأكل ما نهي عن أكله ، فخاب ولم ينل مراده .  

 قال ابن الأعرابي    : أي فسد عليه عيشه ، وصار من العز إلى الذل ، ومن الراحة إلى التعب . 

 قال  ابن قتيبة    : يجوز أن يقال عصى آدم  ، ولا يجوز أن يقال : آدم  عاص   ; لأنه إنما يقال عاص لمن اعتاد فعل المعصية ، كالرجل يخيط ثوبه يقال : خاط ثوبه ، ولا يقال هو خياط حتى يعاود ذلك ويعتاده . 

 حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد الحنفي  ، أخبرنا أبو معاذ الشاه بن عبد الرحمن المزني  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن زياد النيسابوري  ببغداد  ، أخبرنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى الصدفي  ، أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن طاوس  سمع  أبا هريرة  يقول : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " احتج آدم  وموسى    : فقال موسى    : يا آدم  أنت أبونا خيبتنا وأخرجتنا من الجنة ، فقال آدم    : يا موسى  اصطفاك   [ ص: 300 ] الله بكلامه وخط لك التوراة بيده ، أفتلومني على أمر قدره الله علي قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة؟ فحج آدم  موسى    "   . 

 ورواه عبد الرحمن الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  وزاد :   " قال آدم  يا موسى  بكم وجدت الله كتب التوراة قبل أن أخلق؟ قال موسى    : بأربعين عاما ، قال آدم    : فهل وجدت فيها : وعصى آدم  ربه   فغوى؟ قال : نعم ، قال : أفتلومني على أن عملت عملا كتبه الله علي أن   أعمله قبل أن يخلقني بأربعين سنة؟ قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : فحج آدم  موسى    "   . 
*
*( ثم اجتباه ربه فتاب عليه وهدى   ( 122 ) قال اهبطا منها جميعا بعضكم لبعض عدو فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى   ( 123 ) ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى   ( 124 ) ) 

 ( ثم اجتباه ربه   ) اختاره واصطفاه ، ( فتاب عليه   ) بالعفو ، ( وهدى ) هداه إلى التوبة حين قالا ربنا ظلمنا أنفسنا . ( قال اهبطا منها جميعا بعضكم لبعض عدو فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي   ) يعني الكتاب والرسول ، ( فلا يضل ولا يشقى   ) روى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : من قرأ القرآن واتبع ما فيه هداه الله في الدنيا من الضلالة ، ووقاه الله يوم القيامة سوء الحساب ، وذلك بأن الله يقول : ( فمن اتبع هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى   )   . 

 وقال الشعبي  عن ابن عباس    : أجار الله تعالى تابع القرآن من أن يضل في الدنيا ويشقى في الآخرة ، وقرأ هذه الآية . ( ومن أعرض عن ذكري   ) يعني : القرآن ، فلم يؤمن به ولم يتبعه ، ( فإن له معيشة ضنكا   )   [ ص: 301 ] ضيقا ، روي عن ابن مسعود  ،  وأبي هريرة  ،  وأبي سعيد الخدري  أنهم قالوا : هو عذاب القبر . قال أبو سعيد    : يضغط حتى تختلف أضلاعه . 

 وفي بعض المسانيد مرفوعا .   " يلتئم عليه القبر حتى تختلف أضلاعه فلا يزال يعذب حتى يبعث "   . 

 وقال الحسن    : هو الزقوم والضريع والغسلين في النار . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هو الحرام . وقال الضحاك    : هو الكسب الخبيث . 

 وعن ابن عباس  قال :  الشقاء . وروي عنه أنه  قال : كل مال أعطي العبد قل أم كثر فلم يتق فيه فلا  خير فيه ، وهو الضنك  في المعيشة ، وإن أقواما أعرضوا عن الحق وكانوا أولي  سعة من الدنيا مكثرين  ، فكانت معيشتهم ضنكا ، وذلك أنهم يرون أن الله ليس  بمخلف عليهم فاشتدت  عليهم معايشهم من سوء ظنهم بالله . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : يسلبه القناعة حتى لا يشبع . 

 ( ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى   ) قال ابن عباس    : أعمى البصر وقال مجاهد  أعمى عن الحجة . 
*
*( قال رب لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا   ( 125 ) قال كذلك أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى   ( 126 ) وكذلك نجزي من أسرف ولم يؤمن بآيات ربه ولعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى   ( 127 ) ) 

 ( قال رب لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا   ) بالعين أو بصيرا بالحجة . ( قال كذلك   ) أي : كما ( أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها   ) فتركتها وأعرضت عنها ، ( وكذلك اليوم تنسى   ) تترك في النار . قال قتادة    : نسوا من الخير ولم ينسوا من العذاب . ( وكذلك ) أي وكما جزينا من أعرض عن القرآن كذلك ( نجزي من أسرف   ) أشرك ،   [ ص: 302 ]   ( ولم يؤمن بآيات ربه ولعذاب الآخرة أشد   ) مما يعذبهم به في الدنيا والقبر ، ( وأبقى ) وأدوم . 
*
*( أفلم يهد لهم كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى   ( 128 ) ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لكان لزاما وأجل مسمى   ( 129 ) فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن آناء الليل فسبح وأطراف النهار لعلك ترضى   ( 130 ) ) 

 ( أفلم يهد لهم   ) يبين لهم القرآن ، يعني : كفار مكة  ، ( كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم   ) ديارهم ومنازلهم إذا سافروا . والخطاب لقريش كانوا يسافرون إلى الشام  فيرون ديار المهلكين من أصحاب الحجر  وثمود  وقريات لوط    . 

 ( إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى   ) لذوي العقول . ( ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لكان لزاما وأجل مسمى     ) فيه تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لكان لزاما وأجل   مسمى ، والكلمة الحكم بتأخير العذاب عنهم ، أي ولولا حكم سبق بتأخير  العذاب  عنهم ، وأجل مسمى وهو القيامة لكان لزاما ، أي لكان العذاب لازما  لهم كما  لزم القرون الماضية الكافرة . ( فاصبر على ما يقولون   ) نسختها آية القتال ( وسبح بحمد ربك   ) ، أي صل بأمر ربك . وقيل : صل لله بالحمد له والثناء عليه ، ( قبل طلوع الشمس   ) يعني صلاة الصبح ، ( وقبل غروبها   ) صلاة العصر ، ( ومن آناء الليل   ) ساعاتها ، واحدها إني ، ( فسبح ) يعني صلاة المغرب والعشاء . قال ابن عباس    : يريد أول الليل ، ( وأطراف النهار   ) يعني صلاة الظهر ، وسمى وقت الظهر أطراف النهار لأن وقته عند الزوال ، وهو طرف النصف الأول انتهاء وطرف النصف الآخر ابتداء . 

 وقيل : المراد من آناء الليل صلاة العشاء ، ومن أطراف النهار صلاة الظهر والمغرب ، لأن الظهر في   [ ص: 303 ] آخر الطرف الأول من النهار ، وفي أول الطرف الآخر ، فهو في طرفين منه والطرف الثالث غروب الشمس ، وعند ذلك يصلى المغرب . 

 ( لعلك ترضى   ) أي ترضى ثوابه في المعاد ، وقرأ الكسائي  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم    " ترضى " بضم التاء أي تعطى ثوابه . وقيل : ( ترضى ) أي يرضاك الله تعالى ، كما قال : " وكان عند ربه مرضيا   " ( مريم : 55 ) وقيل : معنى الآية لعلك ترضى بالشفاعة ، كما قال : " ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى   " ( الضحى : 5 ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الخطيب الحميدي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب الشيباني  إملاء ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله السعدي  ، أخبرنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن أبي خالد  ، عن  قيس بن أبي حازم  ، عن  جرير بن عبد الله  قال : كنا   جلوسا عند رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فنظر إلى القمر ليلة البدر ،  فقال  : " إنكم ترون ربكم كما ترون هذا القمر لا تضامون في رؤيته ، فإن  استطعتم  أن لا تغلبوا على صلاة قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها فافعلوا " ، ثم  قرأ ( وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها   )   . 
*
*( ولا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم زهرة الحياة الدنيا لنفتنهم فيه ورزق ربك خير وأبقى  ( 131 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولا تمدن عينيك   ) قال أبو رافع    : نزل   برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ضيف فبعثني إلى يهودي فقال لي : " قل له  إن  رسول الله يقول لك بعني كذا وكذا من الدقيق وأسلفني إلى هلال رجب "  فأتيته  فقلت له ذلك فقال : والله لا أبيعه ولا أسلفه إلا برهن ، فأتيت  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرته ، فقال : " والله لئن باعني وأسلفني  لقضيته  وإني لأمين في السماء وأمين في الأرض ، اذهب بدرعي الحديد إليه "  فنزلت هذه  الآية : ( ولا تمدن عينيك   ) لا تنظر ، ( إلى ما متعنا به   ) أعطينا ، ( أزواجا ) أصنافا ، ( منهم زهرة الحياة الدنيا   ) أي : زينتها وبهجتها ، وقرأ يعقوب  زهرة بفتح الهاء وقرأ العامة بجزمها ، ( لنفتنهم فيه   ) أي لنجعل ذلك فتنة لهم بأن أزيد لهم النعمة فيزيدوا كفرا وطغيانا ، ( ورزق ربك   ) في المعاد ، يعني : الجنة ، ( خير وأبقى   ) قال أبي بن كعب    : من لم يتعز   [ ص:  304 ] بعزاء  الله تقطعت نفسه حسرات ، ومن يتبع بصره فيما في أيد الناس  بطل حزنه ، ومن  ظن أن نعمة الله في مطعمه ومشربه وملبسه فقد قل عمله وحضر  عذابه . 
*
*( وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها لا نسألك رزقا نحن نرزقك والعاقبة للتقوى   ( 132 ) وقالوا لولا يأتينا بآية من ربه أولم تأتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى   ( 133 ) ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله لقالوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى   ( 134 ) ) 

 ( وأمر أهلك بالصلاة   ) أي : قومك . وقيل : من كان على دينك ، كقوله تعالى : " وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة   " ( مريم : 55 ) ، ( واصطبر عليها   ) أي اصبر على الصلاة ، فإنها تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر . 

 ( لا نسألك رزقا   ) لا نكلفك أن ترزق أحدا من خلقنا ، ولا أن ترزق نفسك وإنما نكلفك عملا ( نحن نرزقك والعاقبة   ) الخاتمة الجميلة المحمودة ، ( للتقوى ) أي لأهل التقوى . قال ابن عباس    : الذين صدقوك واتبعوك واتقوني . 

 وفي بعض المسانيد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " كان إذا أصاب أهله ضر أمرهم بالصلاة وتلا هذه الآية . قوله تعالى : ( وقالوا ) يعني المشركين ، ( لولا يأتينا بآية من ربه   ) أي : الآية المقترحة فإنه كان قد أتاهم بآيات كثيرة ، ( أولم تأتهم بينة   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والبصرة  وحفص  عن عاصم    : " تأتهم " لتأنيث البينة ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء لتقدم الفعل ، ولأن البينة هي البيان فرد إلى المعنى ، ( بينة ما في الصحف الأولى   ) أي : بيان ما فيها ، وهو القرآن أقوى دلالة وأوضح آية . 

 وقيل : أولم يأتهم بيان ما في الصحف الأولى : التوراة ، والإنجيل ،   وغيرهما من أنباء الأمم أنهم اقترحوا الآيات ، فلما أتتهم ولم يؤمنوا بها ،   كيف عجلنا لهم العذاب والهلاك ، فما يؤمنهم إن أتتهم الآية أن يكون حالهم   كحال أولئك . ( ولو أنا أهلكناهم بعذاب من قبله   ) من قبل إرسال الرسول وإنزال القرآن ، ( لقالوا ربنا لولا   )   [ ص: 305 ] هلا ( أرسلت إلينا رسولا   ) يدعونا ، أي : لقالوا يوم القيامة ، ( فنتبع آياتك من قبل أن نذل ونخزى   ) بالعذاب ، والذل ، والهوان ، والخزي ، والافتضاح . 
*
*( قل كل متربص فتربصوا فستعلمون من أصحاب الصراط السوي ومن اهتدى   ( 135 ) ) 

 ( قل كل متربص ) منتظر دوائر الزمان ، وذلك أن المشركين قالوا نتربص بمحمد  حوادث الدهر ، فإذا مات تخلصنا ، قال الله تعالى : ( فتربصوا ) فانتظروا ، ( فستعلمون ) إذا جاء أمر الله وقامت القيامة ، ( من أصحاب الصراط السوي   ) المستقيم ، ( ومن اهتدى   ) من الضلالة نحن أم أنتم؟ .* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (287)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية1 إلى الاية 31*
*
*
*سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ*
*
*
* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ   ( 1 ) مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ ذِكْرٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ مُحْدَثٍ إِلَّا اسْتَمَعُوهُ وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ   ( 2 ) لَاهِيَةً   قُلُوبُهُمْ وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا هَلْ هَذَا  إِلَّا  بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ أَفَتَأْتُونَ السِّحْرَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ    ) قِيلَ اللَّامُ  بِمَعْنَى مِنْ ، أَيِ اقْتَرَبَ مِنَ النَّاسِ  حِسَابُهُمْ ، أَيْ :  وَقْتُ مُحَاسَبَةِ اللَّهِ إِيَّاهُمْ عَلَى  أَعْمَالِهِمْ ، يَعْنِي  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، نَزَلَتْ فِي مُنْكِرِي  الْبَعْثِ ، ( وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ   ) عَنِ التَّأَهُّبِ لَهُ . ( مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ ذِكْرٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ مُحْدَثٍ   ) يَعْنِي مَا يُحْدِثُ اللَّهُ مِنْ تَنْزِيلِ شَيْءٍ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ يُذَكِّرُهُمْ وَيَعِظُهُمْ بِهِ . 

 قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    :  يُحْدِثُ اللَّهُ  الْأَمْرَ [ بَعْدَ الْأَمْرِ ] قِيلَ : الذِّكْرُ  الْمُحْدَثُ مَا  قَالَهُ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  وَبَيَّنَهُ مِنَ  السُّنَنِ وَالْمَوَاعِظِ سِوَى مَا فِي الْقُرْآنِ ،  وَأَضَافَهُ إِلَى  الرَّبِّ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لِأَنَّهُ قَالَ بِأَمْرِ  الرَّبِّ ، ( إِلَّا اسْتَمَعُوهُ وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ     ) أَيِ : اسْتَمَعُوهُ لَاعِبِينَ لَا يَعْتَبِرُونَ وَلَا يَتَّعِظُونَ  .  ( لَاهِيَةً ) سَاهِيَةً غَافِلَةً ، ( قُلُوبُهُمْ ) مُعْرِضَةً عَنْ   ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ ، وَقَوْلُهُ ( لَاهِيَةً ) نَعْتٌ تَقَدَّمَ الِاسْمَ ،   وَمِنْ حَقِّ النَّعْتِ أَنْ يَتْبَعَ الِاسْمَ فِي الْإِعْرَابِ ، وَإِذَا   تَقَدَّمَ النَّعْتُ الِاسْمَ فَلَهُ حَالَتَانِ : فَصْلٌ   [ ص: 310 ] وَوَصْلٌ ، فَحَالَتُهُ فِي الْفَصْلِ النَّصْبُ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : ( خُشَّعًا أَبْصَارُهُمْ   ) ( القَمَرِ : 7 ) ، ( وَدَانِيَةً عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلَالُهَا   ) ( الإِنْسَانِ : 11 ) ، وَ ( لَاهِيَةً قُلُوبُهُمْ   ) وَفِي الْوَصْلِ حَالَةُ مَا قَبْلَهُ مِنَ الْإِعْرَابِ كَقَوْلِهِ ، ( أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا   ) ( النِّسَاءِ : 75 ) ; ( وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا   ) أَيْ أَشْرَكُوا ، قَوْلُهُ : ( وَأَسَرُّوا ) فِعْلٌ تَقَدَّمَ الْجَمْعَ وَكَانَ حَقُّهُ وَأَسَرَّ ، قَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ    : فِيهِ تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ ، أَرَادَ : وَالَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى . 

 وَقِيلَ : مَحَلُّ " الَّذِينَ " رَفْعٌ عَلَى الِابْتِدَاءِ ، مَعْنَاهُ :   وَأَسَرُّوا النَّجْوَى ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : وَهُمُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا . 

 وَقِيلَ : رُفِعَ عَلَى الْبَدَلِ مِنَ الضَّمِيرِ فِي أَسَرُّوا . قَالَ الْمُبَرِّدُ      : هَذَا كَقَوْلِكَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فِي الدَّارِ انْطَلَقُوا بَنُو   عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ، عَلَى الْبَدَلِ مِمَّا فِي انْطَلَقُوا ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ   سِرَّهِمُ الَّذِي تَنَاجَوْا بِهِ فَقَالَ : ( هَلْ هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ   ) أَنْكَرُوا إِرْسَالَ الْبَشَرِ وَطَلَبُوا إِرْسَالَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ . 

 ( أَفَتَأْتُونَ ) أَيْ تَحْضُرُونَ السِّحْرَ وَتَقْبَلُونَهُ ، ( وَأَنْتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ   ) تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ سِحْرٌ . 
*
*( قال ربي يعلم القول في السماء والأرض وهو السميع العليم   ( 4 ) بل قالوا أضغاث أحلام بل افتراه بل هو شاعر فليأتنا بآية كما أرسل الأولون   ( 5 ) ما آمنت قبلهم من قرية أهلكناها أفهم يؤمنون   ( 6 ) ) 

 قل لهم يا محمد  ، ( ربي يعلم القول في السماء والأرض ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : " قال ربي " ، على الخبر عن محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( يعلم القول في السماء والأرض   ) أي لا يخفى عليه شيء ، ( وهو السميع ) لأقوالهم ، ( العليم ) بأفعالهم . ( بل قالوا أضغاث أحلام   ) أباطيلها [ وأقاويلها ] وأهاويلها رآها في النوم ، ( بل افتراه   ) اختلقه ، ( بل هو شاعر   ) يعني أن المشركين اقتسموا القول فيه وفيما يقوله ، قال بعضهم : أضغاث أحلام ، وقال بعضهم : بل هو فرية ، وقال بعضهم : بل محمد  شاعر وما جاءكم به شعر . ( فليأتنا ) محمد    ( بآية ) إن كان صادقا ( كما أرسل الأولون   ) من الرسل بالآيات . قال الله تعالى مجيبا لهم : ( ما آمنت قبلهم   ) قبل مشركي مكة  ، ( من قرية   ) أي : من أهل   [ ص: 311 ] قرية أتتهم الآيات ، ( أهلكناها ) أهلكناهم بالتكذيب ، ( أفهم يؤمنون   ) ؟ ، إن جاءتهم آية ، معناه : أن أولئك لم يؤمنوا بالآيات لما أتتهم أفيؤمن هؤلاء؟ . 
*
*( وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون   ( 7 ) وما جعلناهم جسدا لا يأكلون الطعام وما كانوا خالدين   ( 8 ) ثم صدقناهم الوعد فأنجيناهم ومن نشاء وأهلكنا المسرفين   ( 9 ) لقد أنزلنا إليكم كتابا فيه ذكركم أفلا تعقلون   ( 10 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم   ) هذا جواب لقولهم : ( هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم   ) يعني : إنا لم نرسل الملائكة إلى الأولين إنما أرسلنا رجالا نوحي إليهم ، ( فاسألوا أهل الذكر   ) يعني : أهل التوراة والإنجيل ، يريد علماء أهل الكتاب ، فإنهم لا ينكرون أن الرسل كانوا بشرا ، وإن أنكروا نبوة محمد  صلى   الله عليه وسلم ، وأمر المشركين بمسألتهم لأنهم إلى تصديق من لم يؤمن   بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقرب منهم إلى تصديق من آمن به . وقال ابن زيد    : أراد بالذكر القرآن أراد : فاسألوا المؤمنين العالمين من أهل القرآن ، ( إن كنتم لا تعلمون   ( وما جعلناهم   ) أي : الرسل ، ( جسدا ) ولم يقل أجسادا لأنه اسم الجنس ، ( لا يأكلون الطعام   ) هذا رد لقولهم ( مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام   ) ( الفرقان : 7 ) ، يقول لم نجعل الرسل ملائكة بل جعلناهم بشرا يأكلون الطعام ، ( وما كانوا خالدين   ) في الدنيا . ( ثم صدقناهم الوعد   ) الذي وعدناهم بإهلاك أعدائهم ، ( فأنجيناهم ومن نشاء   ) أي أنجينا المؤمنين الذين صدقوهم ، ( وأهلكنا المسرفين   ) أي : المشركين المكذبين ، وكل مشرك مسرف على نفسه . ( لقد أنزلنا إليكم كتابا   ) يا معشر قريش ، ( فيه ذكركم   ) أي : شرفكم ، كما قال : ( وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك   ) ( الزخرف : 44 ) ، وهو شرف لمن آمن به . 

 قال مجاهد    : فيه حديثكم . وقال الحسن    : فيه ذكركم أي : ذكر ما تحتاجون إليه من أمر دينكم ، ( أفلا تعقلون ) 
*
*[ ص: 312 ]   ( وكم قصمنا من قرية كانت ظالمة وأنشأنا بعدها قوما آخرين   ( 11 ) فلما أحسوا بأسنا إذا هم منها يركضون   ( 12 ) لا تركضوا وارجعوا إلى ما أترفتم فيه ومساكنكم لعلكم تسألون   ( 13 ) قالوا ياويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين   ( 14 ) فما زالت تلك دعواهم حتى جعلناهم حصيدا خامدين   ( 15 ) وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( وكم قصمنا   ) أهلكنا ، والقصم : الكسر ، ( من قرية كانت ظالمة   ) أي : كافرة ، يعني أهلها ، ( وأنشأنا بعدها   ) أي : أحدثنا بعد هلاك أهلها ، ( قوما آخرين فلما أحسوا بأسنا   ) أي [ رأوا ] عذابنا بحاسة البصر ، ( إذا هم منها يركضون   ) أي يسرعون هاربين . ( لا تركضوا   ) أي : قيل لهم لا تركضوا لا تهربوا ، ( وارجعوا إلى ما أترفتم فيه   ) أي نعمتم به ، ( ومساكنكم لعلكم تسألون   ) قال ابن عباس    : عن قتل نبيكم . وقال قتادة    : من دنياكم شيئا ، نزلت هذه الآية في أهل حصورا  ، وهي قرية باليمن  وكان أهلها العرب ، فبعث الله إليهم نبيا يدعوهم إلى الله فكذبوه وقتلوه ، فسلط الله عليهم بختنصر  ،   حتى قتلهم وسباهم فلما استمر فيهم القتل ندموا وهربوا وانهزموا ، فقالت   الملائكة لهم استهزاء : لا تركضوا وارجعوا إلى مساكنكم وأموالكم لعلكم   تسألون . 

 قال قتادة    : لعلكم تسألون شيئا من دنياكم ، فتعطون من شئتم وتمنعون من شئتم ، فإنكم أهل ثروة ونعمة ، يقولون ذلك استهزاء بهم ، فاتبعهم بختنصر  وأخذتهم السيوف ، ونادى مناد في جو السماء : يا ثارات الأنبياء ، فلما رأوا ذلك أقروا بالذنوب حين لم ينفعهم . ( قالوا ياويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين   ) . ( فما زالت تلك دعواهم   ) أي : تلك الكلمة وهي قولهم يا ويلنا ، دعاؤهم يدعون بها ويرددونها . 

 ( حتى جعلناهم حصيدا   ) بالسيوف كما يحصد الزرع ، ( خامدين ) ميتين . قوله عز وجل : ( وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين   ) أي عبثا وباطلا . 
*
*[ ص: 313 ]   ( لو أردنا أن نتخذ لهوا لاتخذناه من لدنا إن كنا فاعلين   ( 17 ) بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون   ( 18 ) وله من في السماوات والأرض ومن عنده لا يستكبرون عن عبادته ولا يستحسرون   ( 19 ) يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( لو أردنا أن نتخذ لهوا ) اختلفوا في اللهو ، قال ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء    : اللهو المرأة ، وهو قول الحسن  وقتادة  ، وقال في رواية الكلبي    : اللهو الولد ، وهو قول  السدي  ، وهو في المرأة أظهر لأن الوطء يسمى لهوا في اللغة ، والمرأة محل الوطء ( لاتخذناه من لدنا     ) أي : من عندنا من الحور العين لا من عندكم من أهل الأرض . وقيل :  معناه  لو كان جائزا ذلك في صفته لم يتخذه بحيث يظهر لهم ويستر ذلك حتى لا  يطلعوا  عليه . 

 وتأويل الآية أن النصارى  لما قالوا في المسيح وأمه ما قالوا رد الله عليهم بهذا وقال : ( لاتخذناه من لدنا   ) لأنكم تعلمون أن ولد الرجل وزوجته يكونان عنده ، لا عند غيره ( إن كنا فاعلين   ) قال قتادة  ومقاتل   وابن جريج    : ( إن ) للنفي ، أي : ما كنا فاعلين . وقيل : ( إن كنا فاعلين     ) للشرط أي : إن كنا ممن يفعل ذلك لاتخذناه من لدنا ، ولكنا لم نفعله   لأنه لا يليق بالربوبية . ( بل ) أي دع ذلك الذي قالوا فإنه كذب وباطل ، (   نقذف ) نرمي ونسلط ، ( بالحق ) بالإيمان ، ( على الباطل     ) على الكفر ، وقيل : الحق قول الله ، أنه لا ولد له ، والباطل قولهم   اتخذ الله ولدا ، ( فيدمغه ) فيهلكه ، وأصل الدمغ : شج الرأس حتى يبلغ   الدماغ ، ( فإذا هو زاهق   ) ذاهب ، والمعنى : نبطل كذبهم بما نبين من الحق حتى يضمحل ويذهب ، ثم أوعدهم على كذبهم فقال : ( ولكم الويل   ) يا معشر الكفار ، ( مما تصفون   ) الله بما لا يليق به من الصاحبة والولد . وقال مجاهد    : مما تكذبون . ( وله من في السماوات والأرض   ) عبيدا وملكا ، ( ومن عنده   ) يعني الملائكة ، ( لا يستكبرون عن عبادته   ) لا يأنفون عن عبادته ولا يتعظمون عنها ، ( ولا يستحسرون   ) لا يعيون ، يقال : حسر واستحسر إذا تعب وأعيا . وقال  السدي    : لا يتعظمون عن العبادة . ( يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون   ) لا يضعفون ولا يسأمون ، قال كعب الأحبار    : التسبيح   [ ص: 314 ] لهم كالنفس لبني آدم . 
*
*( أم اتخذوا آلهة من الأرض هم ينشرون   ( 21 ) لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا فسبحان الله رب العرش عما يصفون   ( 22 ) لا يسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون   ( 23 ) أم اتخذوا من دونه آلهة قل هاتوا برهانكم هذا ذكر من معي وذكر من قبلي بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون الحق فهم معرضون   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( أم اتخذوا آلهة   ) استفهام بمعنى الجحد ، أي : لم يتخذوا ، ( من الأرض ) يعني الأصنام من الخشب والحجارة ، وهما من الأرض ، ( هم ينشرون   ) يحيون الأموات ، ولا يستحق الإلهية إلا من يقدر على الإحياء والإيجاد من العدم والإنعام بأبلغ وجوه النعم . ( لو كان فيهما   ) أي في السماء والأرض ، ( آلهة إلا الله     ) أي : غير الله ( لفسدتا ) لخربتا وهلك من فيهما بوجود التمانع بين   الآلهة لأن كل أمر صدر عن اثنين فأكثر لم يجر على النظام ، ثم نزه نفسه   فقال : ( فسبحان الله رب العرش عما يصفون   ) أي : عما يصفه به المشركون من الشريك والولد . ( لا يسأل عما يفعل   ) ويحكم على خلقه لأنه الرب ( وهم يسألون   ) أي : الخلق يسألون عن أفعالهم وأعمالهم لأنهم عبيد ( أم اتخذوا من دونه آلهة   ) استفهام إنكار وتوبيخ ، ( قل هاتوا برهانكم   ) أي : حجتكم على ذلك ، ثم قال مستأنفا ، ( هذا ) يعني القرآن . ( ذكر من معي   ) فيه خبر من معي على ديني ومن يتبعني إلى يوم القيامة بما لهم من الثواب على الطاعة والعقاب على المعصية . ( وذكر ) خبر ، ( من قبلي   ) من الأمم السالفة ما فعل بهم في الدنيا وما يفعل بهم في الآخرة . وعن ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء      : ذكر من معي : القرآن ، وذكر من قبلي : التوراة والإنجيل ، ومعناه :   راجعوا القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل وسائر الكتب هل تجدون فيها أن الله اتخذ   ولدا ، ( بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون الحق فهم معرضون   ) 
*
*[ ص: 315 ]   ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون   ( 25 ) وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا سبحانه بل عباد مكرمون   ( 26 ) لا يسبقونه بالقول وهم بأمره يعملون   ( 27 ) يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى وهم من خشيته مشفقون   ( 28 ) ومن يقل منهم إني إله من دونه فذلك نجزيه جهنم كذلك نجزي الظالمين   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم  نوحي إليه بالنون وكسر الحاء على التعظيم ، لقوله ( وما أرسلنا   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وفتح الحاء على الفعل المجهول ، ( أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون   ) وحدون . قوله عز وجل : ( وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا   ) نزلت في خزاعة  حيث قالوا : الملائكة بنات الله ، ( سبحانه ) نزه نفسه عما قالوا ، ( بل عباد   ) أي : هم عباد ، يعني الملائكة ، ( مكرمون ( لا يسبقونه بالقول   ) لا يتقدمونه بالقول ولا يتكلمون إلا بما يأمرهم به ، ( وهم بأمره يعملون   ) معناه أنهم لا يخالفونه قولا ولا عملا . ( يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم   ) أي : ما عملوا وما هم عاملون . وقيل : ما كان قبل خلقهم وما يكون بعد خلقهم ( ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى   ) قال ابن عباس    : أي لمن قال لا إله إلا الله ، وقال مجاهد    : أي لمن رضي عنه ( وهم من خشيته مشفقون   ) خائفون لا يأمنون مكره . ( ومن يقل منهم إني إله من دونه   ) قال قتادة    : عنى به إبليس حين دعا إلى عبادة نفسه وأمر بطاعة نفسه ، فإن أحدا من الملائكة لم يقل إني إله من دون الله ( فذلك نجزيه جهنم كذلك نجزي الظالمين   ) الواضعين الإلهية والعبادة في غير موضعها . 
*
*[ ص: 316 ]   ( أولم ير الذين كفروا أن السماوات والأرض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون   ( 30 ) وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بهم وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون   ( 31 ) ) 

 ( أولم ير الذين كفروا   ) قرأ ابن كثير    " ألم ير " [ بغير واو ] وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم ، معناه : ألم يعلم الذين كفروا ،  ( أن السماوات والأرض كانتا رتقا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما  وعطاء  وقتادة    : كانتا شيئا واحدا ملتزقتين ( ففتقناهما ) فصلنا بينهما بالهواء ، والرتق في اللغة : السد ، والفتق : الشق . 

قال كعب    : خلق الله السموات والأرض بعضها على بعض ، ثم خلق ريحا فوسطها ففتحها بها   . 

قال مجاهد   والسدي    : كانت السموات مرتقة طبقة واحدة ففتقها فجعلها سبع سماوات ، وكذلك الأرض كانتا مرتقة طبقة واحدة فجعلها سبع أرضين   . 

قال عكرمة  وعطية      : كانت السماء رتقا لا تمطر والأرض رتقا لا تنبت ، ففتق السماء بالمطر   والأرض بالنبات   . وإنما قال : ( رتقا ) على التوحيد وهو من نعت السموات   والأرض لأنه مصدر وضع موضع الاسم ، مثل الزور والصوم ونحوهما . ( وجعلنا ) [   وخلقنا ] ( من الماء كل شيء حي    ) أي :  وأحيينا بالماء الذي ينزل من السماء كل شيء حي أي : من الحيوان  ويدخل فيه  النبات والشجر ، يعني أنه سبب لحياة كل شيء والمفسرون يقولون : [  يعني ]  أن كل شيء حي فهو مخلوق من الماء . كقوله تعالى : ( والله خلق كل دابة من ماء   ) ( النور : 45 ) ، قال أبو العالية      : يعني النطفة ، فإن قيل : قد خلق الله بعض ما هو حي من غير الماء؟ قيل :   هذا على وجه التكثير ، يعني أن أكثر الأحياء في الأرض مخلوقة من الماء أو   بقاؤه بالماء ، ( أفلا يؤمنون   ) 

 ( وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي   ) جبالا ثوابت ، ( أن تميد بهم   ) ; [ يعني كي لا تميد بهم ] ( وجعلنا فيها   ) في الرواسي : ( فجاجا ) طرقا ومسالك ، والفج : الطريق الواسع   [ ص: 317 ] بين الجبلين ، أي : جعلنا بين الجبال طرقا حتى يهتدوا إلى مقاصدهم ، ( سبلا ) تفسير للفجاج ، ( لعلهم يهتدون   )* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (288)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية32 إلى الاية 57*
*
*
*
*
*( وجعلنا السماء سقفا محفوظا وهم عن آياتها معرضون   ( 32 ) وهو الذي خلق الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر كل في فلك يسبحون   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( وجعلنا السماء سقفا محفوظا   ) من أن تسقط ، دليله قوله تعالى : ( ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه   ) ( الحج : 65 ) ، وقيل : محفوظا من الشياطين بالشهب ، دليله قوله تعالى : ( وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم   ) ( الحجر : 17 ) ، ( وهم ) يعني الكفار ، ( عن آياتها   ) ما خلق الله فيها من الشمس والقمر والنجوم وغيرها ، ( معرضون ) لا يتفكرون فيها ولا يعتبرون بها . ( وهو الذي خلق الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر كل في فلك يسبحون     ) يجرون ويسيرون بسرعة كالسابح في الماء ، وإنما قال : ( يسبحون ) ولم   يقل يسبح على ما يقال لما لا يعقل ، لأنه ذكر عنها فعل العقلاء من الجري   والسبح ، فذكر على ما يعقل . 

 والفلك : مدار النجوم الذي يضمها ، والفلك في كلام العرب : كل شيء مستدير ، وجمعه أفلاك ، ومنه فلك المغزل . 

 وقال الحسن    : الفلك طاحونة كهيئة فلكة المغزل : يريد أن الذي يجري فيه النجوم مستدير كاستدارة الطاحونة . 

 وقال بعضهم : الفلك السماء الذي فيه ذلك الكوكب ، فكل كوكب يجري في السماء الذي قدر فيه ، وهو معنى قول قتادة    . 

 وقال الكلبي  الفلك استدارة السماء . 

 وقال آخرون : الفلك موج مكفوف دون السماء يجري فيه الشمس والقمر والنجوم . 
*
*[ ص: 318 ]   ( وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد أفإن مت فهم الخالدون   ( 34 ) كل نفس ذائقة الموت ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة وإلينا ترجعون   ( 35 ) وإذا رآك الذين كفروا إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم وهم بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون   ( 36 ) خلق الإنسان من عجل سأريكم آياتي فلا تستعجلون   ( 37 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد   ) دوام البقاء في الدنيا ، ( أفإن مت فهم الخالدون   ) أي أفهم الخالدون إن مت؟ نزلت هذه الآية حين قالوا نتربص بمحمد  ريب المنون . ( كل نفس ذائقة الموت ونبلوكم   ) نختبركم ( بالشر والخير     ) بالشدة والرخاء ، والصحة والسقم ، والغنى والفقر ، وقيل : بما تحبون   وما تكرهون ، ( فتنة ) ابتلاء لننظر كيف شكركم فيما تحبون ، وصبركم فيما   تكرهون ، ( وإلينا ترجعون   ( وإذا رآك الذين كفروا إن يتخذونك   ) [ ما يتخذونك ] ( إلا هزوا   ) [ سخريا ] قال  السدي    : نزلت في أبي جهل  مر به النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فضحك ، وقال : هذا نبي بني عبد مناف    ( أهذا الذي   ) أي يقول بعضهم لبعض أهذا الذي ، ( يذكر آلهتكم   ) أي يعيبها ، يقال : فلان يذكر فلانا أي يعيبه ، وفلان يذكر الله أي يعظمه ويجله ، ( وهم بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون   ) وذلك أنهم كانوا يقولون لا نعرف الرحمن إلا مسيلمة  ، " وهم " الثانية صلة . قوله عز وجل : ( خلق الإنسان من عجل   ) اختلفوا فيه ، فقال قوم : معناه أن بنيته وخلقته من العجلة وعليها طبع ، كما قال : ( وكان الإنسان عجولا   ) ( الإسراء : 11 ) .   [ ص: 319 ] 

قال سعيد بن جبير   والسدي    : لما دخلت الروح في رأس آدم  وعينه   نظر إلى ثمار الجنة فلما دخلت جوفه اشتهى الطعام ، فوثب قبل أن تبلغ  الروح  إلى رجليه عجلا إلى ثمار الجنة ، فوقع فقيل : " خلق الإنسان من عجل "  ،  والمراد بالإنسان آدم  وأورث  أولاده  العجلة ، والعرب تقول للذي يكثر منه الشيء : خلقت منه ، كما تقول  العرب :  خلقت في لعب ، وخلقت من غضب ، يراد المبالغة في وصفه بذلك ، يدل  على هذا  قوله تعالى : " وكان الإنسان عجولا " . 

 وقال قوم : معناه خلق الإنسان يعني آدم  من تعجيل في خلق الله إياه ، لأن خلقه كان بعد [ خلق ] كل شيء في آخر النهار يوم الجمعة ، فأسرع في خلقه قبل مغيب الشمس . 

 قال مجاهد    : فلما  أحيا الروح رأسه قال  يا رب استعجل بخلقي قبل غروب الشمس . وقيل : بسرعة  وتعجيل على غير ترتيب  خلق سائر الآدميين من النطفة والعلقة والمضغة وغيرها .  

 وقال قوم : من عجل ، أي : من طين ، قال الشاعر : والنبع في الصخرة الصماء منبتة والنخل ينبت بين الماء والعجل 

 ( سأريكم آياتي فلا تستعجلون   ) [ نزل هذا في المشركين ] كانوا يستعجلون العذاب ويقولون : أمطر علينا حجارة من السماء ، وقيل : نزلت في النضر بن الحارث  فقال تعالى : ( سأريكم آياتي   ) أي : مواعيدي فلا تستعجلون ، أي فلا تطلبوا العذاب من قبل وقته ، فأراهم يوم بدر ، وقيل : كانوا يستعجلون القيامة . 
*
*( ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   ( 38 ) لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم ولا هم ينصرون   ( 39 ) ) 

 ( ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   ) فقال تعالى : ( لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون   ) لا يدفعون ( عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم   ) قيل : ولا عن ظهورهم السياط ،   [ ص: 320 ]   ( ولا هم ينصرون   ) يمنعون من العذاب ، وجواب لو في قوله : ( لو يعلم الذين   ) محذوف معناه : ولو علموا لما أقاموا على كفرهم ، ولما استعجلوا ، ولا قالوا : متى هذا الوعد؟ . 
*
*( بل تأتيهم بغتة فتبهتهم فلا يستطيعون ردها ولا هم ينظرون   ( 40 ) ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 41 ) قل من يكلؤكم بالليل والنهار من الرحمن بل هم عن ذكر ربهم معرضون   ( 42 ) أم لهم آلهة تمنعهم من دوننا لا يستطيعون نصر أنفسهم ولا هم منا يصحبون   ( 43 ) بل متعنا هؤلاء وآباءهم حتى طال عليهم العمر أفلا يرون أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها أفهم الغالبون   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( بل تأتيهم   ) يعني الساعة ( بغتة ) فجأة ، ( فتبهتهم ) أي : تحيرهم ، يقال : فلان مبهوت أي : متحير ، ( فلا يستطيعون ردها ولا هم ينظرون   ) يمهلون . ( ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق   ) نزل ، ( بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) أي : جزاء استهزائهم . ( قل من يكلؤكم   ) يحفظكم ، ( بالليل والنهار من الرحمن   ) إن أنزل بكم عذابه ، وقال ابن عباس    : من يمنعكم من عذاب الرحمن ، ( بل هم عن ذكر ربهم   ) عن القرآن ومواعظ الله ، ( معرضون ( أم لهم   ) أم : صلة فيه ، وفي أمثاله ( آلهة تمنعهم من دوننا   ) فيه تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : أم لهم آلهة من دوننا تمنعهم ، ثم وصف الآلهة بالضعف ، فقال تعالى : ( لا يستطيعون نصر أنفسهم   ) منع أنفسهم ، فكيف ينصرون عابديهم ، ( ولا هم منا يصحبون   ) قال ابن عباس    : يمنعون . وقال عطية    : عنه يجارون ، تقول العرب : أنا لك جار وصاحب من فلان ، أي : مجير منه . وقال مجاهد    : ينصرون . وقال قتادة    : ولا يصبحون من الله بخير . ( بل متعنا هؤلاء   ) الكفار ، ( وآباءهم ) في الدنيا أي أمهلناهم . وقيل : أعطيناهم النعمة ، ( حتى طال عليهم العمر   ) أي امتد بهم الزمان فاغتروا . 

 ( أفلا يرون أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها   ) يعني ما ننقص من أطراف المشركين ونزيد   [ ص: 321 ] في أطراف المؤمنين ، يريد ظهور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وفتحه ديار الشرك أرضا فأرضا ، ( أفهم الغالبون   ) أم نحن . 
*
*( قل إنما أنذركم بالوحي ولا يسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ما ينذرون   ( 45 ) ولئن مستهم نفحة من عذاب ربك ليقولن ياويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين   ( 46 ) ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها وكفى بنا حاسبين   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( قل إنما أنذركم بالوحي   ) أي أخوفكم بالقرآن ، ( ولا يسمع الصم الدعاء   ) قرأ ابن عامر  بالتاء   وضمها وكسر الميم ، " الصم " نصب ، جعل الخطاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،   وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وفتحها وفتح الميم ، " الصم " رفع ، ( إذا ما ينذرون   ) يخوفون . ( ولئن مستهم   ) أصابتهم ( نفحة ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما طرف . وقيل : قليل . قال  ابن جريج    : نصيب ، من قولهم : نفح فلان لفلان من ماله ، أي أعطاه حظا منه . وقيل : ضربة من قولهم : نفحت الدابة برجلها إذا ضربت ، ( من عذاب ربك ليقولن ياويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين   ) أي بإهلاكنا إنا كنا مشركين ، دعوا على أنفسهم بالويل بعدما أقروا بالشرك . ( ونضع الموازين القسط   ) أي : ذوات القسط ، والقسط : العدل ، ( ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا   ) لا ينقص من ثواب حسناته ولا يزاد على سيئاته ، وفي الأخبار : إن الميزان له لسان وكفتان   . 

 روي أن داود  عليه  السلام سأل ربه أن يريه  الميزان فأراه كل كفة ما بين المشرق والمغرب ، فغشي  عليه ، ثم أفاق فقال :  يا إلهي من الذي يقدر أن يملأ كفته حسنات؟ فقال :  يا داود  إني [ إذا ] رضيت على عبدي ملأتها بتمرة . 

 ( وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل   ) قرأ أهل المدينة    ( مثقال ) برفع اللام هاهنا وفي سورة   [ ص: 322 ] لقمان  ، أي وإن وقع مثقال حبة ، ونصبها الآخرون على معنى : وإن كان ذلك الشيء مثقال حبة أي : زنة حبة من خردل ، ( أتينا بها   ) أحضرناها لنجازي بها . 

 ( وكفى بنا حاسبين   ) قال  السدي    : محصين ، والحسب معناه : العد ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : عالمين حافظين ، لأن من حسب شيئا علمه وحفظه . 
*
*( ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان وضياء وذكرا للمتقين   ( 48 ) الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب وهم من الساعة مشفقون   ( 49 ) وهذا ذكر مبارك أنزلناه أفأنتم له منكرون   ( 50 ) ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده من قبل وكنا به عالمين   ( 51 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان   ) يعني الكتاب المفرق بين الحق والباطل ، وهو التوراة . وقال ابن زيد    : الفرقان النصر على الأعداء ، كما قال الله تعالى : ( وما أنزلنا على عبدنا يوم الفرقان   ) ( الأنفال : 41 ) ، يعني يوم بدر ، لأنه قال ( وضياء ) أدخل الواو فيه أي آتينا موسى  النصر والضياء وهو التوراة . 

 ومن قال : المراد بالفرقان التوراة ، قال : الواو في قوله : ( وضياء )   زائدة مقحمة ، معناه : آتيناه التوراة ضياء ، وقيل : هو صفة أخرى للتوراة ،   ( وذكرا ) تذكيرا ، ( للمتقين ( الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب   ) أي يخافونه ولم يروه ، ( وهم من الساعة مشفقون   ) خائفون . ( وهذا ذكر مبارك أنزلناه   ) يعني القرآن وهو ذكر لمن تذكر به ، مبارك يتبرك به ويطلب منه الخير ، ( أفأنتم ) يا أهل مكة   ، ( له منكرون   ) جاحدون وهذا استفهام توبيخ وتعبير . قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده ) قال القرطبي    : أي : صلاحه ، ( من قبل ) أي : من قبل موسى  وهارون  ،   وقال المفسرون : رشده ، أي : هداه " من قبل " أي : من قبل البلوغ ، وهو   حين خرج من السرب وهو صغير ، يريد هديناه صغيرا كما قال تعالى ليحيى  عليه السلام : ( وآتيناه الحكم صبيا   ) ( مريم : 12 ) ، ( وكنا به عالمين   ) أنه أهل للهداية والنبوة . 
*
*[ ص: 323 ]   ( إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما هذه التماثيل التي أنتم لها عاكفون   ( 52 ) قالوا وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين   ( 53 ) قال لقد كنتم أنتم وآباؤكم في ضلال مبين   ( 54 ) قالوا أجئتنا بالحق أم أنت من اللاعبين   ( 55 ) قال بل ربكم رب السماوات والأرض الذي فطرهن وأنا على ذلكم من الشاهدين   ( 56 ) وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم بعد أن تولوا مدبرين   ( 57 ) ) 

 ( إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما هذه التماثيل ) أي : الصور ، يعني الأصنام ( التي أنتم لها عاكفون   ) أي : على عبادتها مقيمون . ( قالوا وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين   ) فاقتدينا بهم . ( قال ) إبراهيم  ، ( لقد كنتم أنتم وآباؤكم في ضلال مبين   ) خطأ بين بعبادتكم إياها . ( قالوا أجئتنا بالحق أم أنت من اللاعبين   ) يعنون أجاد أنت فيما تقول أم [ أنت من اللاعبين؟ ] . ( قال بل ربكم رب السماوات والأرض الذي فطرهن   ) خلقهن ، ( وأنا على ذلكم من الشاهدين   ) أي : على أنه الإله الذي لا يستحق العبادة غيره . وقيل : من الشاهدين على أنه خالق السموات والأرض . ( وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم   ) لأمكرن بها ، ( بعد أن تولوا مدبرين   ) أي : بعد أن تدبروا منطلقين إلى عيدكم . 

 قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : إنما قال إبراهيم  هذا سرا من قومه ولم يسمع ذلك إلا رجل واحد فأفشاه عليه ، وقال : إنا سمعنا فتى يذكرهم يقال له إبراهيم    . 

قال  السدي     : كان لهم في كل سنة مجمع  وعيد وكانوا إذا رجعوا من عيدهم دخلوا على  الأصنام فسجدوا لها ، ثم عادوا  إلى منازلهم ، فلما كان ذلك العيد قال أبو إبراهيم  له : يا إبراهيم  لو خرجت معنا إلى عيدنا أعجبك ديننا ، فخرج معهم إبراهيم  ، فلما كان ببعض الطريق ألقى نفسه ، وقال إني   [ ص: 324 ] سقيم ، يقول أشتكي رجلي فلما مضوا نادى في آخرهم وقد بقي ضعفاء الناس ، ( وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم   ) فسمعوها منه ، ثم رجع إبراهيم  إلى   بيت الآلهة وهن في بهو عظيم ، مستقبل باب البهو صنم عظيم إلى جنبه أصغر   منه ، والأصنام بعضها إلى جنب بعض كل صنم يليه أصغر منه إلى باب البهو ،   وإذا هم قد جعلوا طعاما فوضعوه بين يدي الآلهة ، وقالوا : إذا رجعنا وقد   بركت الآلهة في طعامنا أكلنا ، فلما نظر إليهم إبراهيم  وإلى   ما بين أيديهم من الطعام ، قال لهم : على طريق الاستهزاء ألا تأكلون؟ ،   فلما لم تجبه قال : ما لكم لا تنطقون؟ . فراغ عليهم ضربا باليمين ، وجعل   يكسرهن في يده حتى إذا لم يبق إلا الصنم الأكبر علق الفأس في عنقه ثم خرج   فذلك قوله عز وجل   .* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (289)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية58 إلى الاية 78*
*
*
*
*
*( فجعلهم جذاذا إلا كبيرا لهم لعلهم إليه يرجعون   ( 58 ) قالوا من فعل هذا بآلهتنا إنه لمن الظالمين   ( 59 ) قالوا سمعنا فتى يذكرهم يقال له إبراهيم   ( 60 ) قالوا فأتوا به على أعين الناس لعلهم يشهدون   ( 61 ) ) 

 ( فجعلهم جذاذا   ) قرأ الكسائي    " جذاذا " بكسر الجيم أي كسرا وقطعا جمع جذيذ ، وهو الهشيم مثل خفيف وخفاف ، وقرأ الآخرون بضمه ، مثل الحطام والرفات ، ( إلا كبيرا لهم     ) فإنه لم يكسره ووضع الفأس في عنقه ، وقيل ربطه بيده وكانت اثنين  وسبعين  صنما بعضها من ذهب وبعضها من فضة وبعضها من حديد ورصاص وشبة وخشب  وحجر ،  وكان الصنم الكبير من الذهب مكللا بالجواهر في عينيه ياقوتتان  تتقدان .  قوله تعالى : ( لعلهم إليه يرجعون    )  قيل : معناه لعلهم يرجعون إلى دينه وإلى ما يدعوهم إليه إذا علموا ضعف   الآلهة وعجزها ، وقيل : لعلهم إليه يرجعون فيسألونه ، فلما رجع القوم من   عيدهم إلى بيت آلهتهم ورأوا أصنامهم جذاذا . ( قالوا من فعل هذا بآلهتنا إنه لمن الظالمين   ) أي : من المجرمين . ( قالوا ) يعني الذين سمعوا قول إبراهيم    : ( وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم   ) ، ( سمعنا فتى يذكرهم   ) يعيبهم ويسبهم ، ( يقال له إبراهيم   ) هو الذي نظن صنع هذا ، فبلغ ذلك نمرود  الجبار وأشراف قومه . ( قالوا فأتوا به على أعين الناس   ) قال نمرود    : يقول جيئوا به ظاهرا بمرأى من الناس ، ( لعلهم يشهدون   ) عليه أنه الذي فعله ، كرهوا أن يأخذوه بغير بينة ، قال الحسن  وقتادة   والسدي  ، وقال   [ ص: 325 ] محمد بن إسحاق    ( لعلهم يشهدون   ) أي يحضرون عقابه وما يصنع به 
*
*( قالوا أأنت فعلت هذا بآلهتنا يا إبراهيم   ( 62 ) قال بل فعله كبيرهم هذا فاسألوهم إن كانوا ينطقون   ( 63 ) فرجعوا إلى أنفسهم فقالوا إنكم أنتم الظالمون   ( 64 ) ) 

 فلما أتوا به ، ( قالوا ) له ( أأنت فعلت هذا بآلهتنا ياإبراهيم   ) ؟ : . ( قال ) إبراهيم  ، ( بل فعله كبيرهم هذا   ) غضب من أن تعبدوا معه هذه الصغار وهو أكبر منها فكسرهن ، وأراد بذلك إبراهيم  إقامة الحجة عليهم ، فذلك قوله : ( فاسألوهم إن كانوا ينطقون   ) حتى يخبروا من فعل ذلك بهم . 

 قال القتيبي    : معناه  بل فعله كبيرهم إن  كانوا ينطقون على سبيل الشرط ، فجعل النطق شرطا للفعل ،  أي : إن قدروا على  النطق قدروا على الفعل ، فأراهم عجزهم عن النطق ، وفي [  ضمنه ] أنا فعلت .  

 وروي عن الكسائي  أنه كان يقف عند قوله ( بل ) ويقول : معناه [ فعله ] من فعله ، والأول أصح لما روي عن  أبي هريرة  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " لم يكذب إبراهيم  إلا ثلاث كذبات ، اثنتان منهن في ذات الله ، قوله : ( إني سقيم   ) ( الصافات : 89 ) ، وقوله : ( بل فعله كبيرهم   ) وقوله لسارة  هذه أختي وقيل في قوله : ( إني سقيم   ) أي : سأسقم ، وقيل : سقم القلب أي : مغتم بضلالتكم ، وقوله لسارة    : هذه أختي أي في الدين ، وهذه التأويلات لنفي الكذب عن إبراهيم  ، والأولى هو الأول للحديث فيه ، ويجوز أن يكون الله عز وجل أذن له في ذلك لقصد الصلاح وتوبيخهم والاحتجاج عليهم ، كما أذن ليوسف  حتى أمر مناديه فقال لإخوته : ( أيتها العير إنكم لسارقون   ) ( يوسف : 70 ) . ولم يكونوا سرقوا . ( فرجعوا إلى أنفسهم   ) أي فتفكروا بقلوبهم ، ورجعوا إلى عقولهم ، ( فقالوا ) ما نراه إلا كما قال : ( إنكم أنتم الظالمون   ) يعني بعبادتكم من لا يتكلم . وقيل : أنتم الظالمون هذا الرجل في سؤالكم إياه وهذه آلهتكم حاضرة فاسألوها . 
*
*[ ص: 326 ]   ( ثم نكسوا على رءوسهم لقد علمت ما هؤلاء ينطقون   ( 65 ) قال أفتعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعكم شيئا ولا يضركم   ( 66 ) أف لكم ولما تعبدون من دون الله أفلا تعقلون   ( 67 ) قالوا حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين   ( 68 ) ) 

 ( ثم نكسوا على رءوسهم ) قال أهل التفسير : أجرى الله الحق على لسانهم في القول الأول ، ثم أدركتهم الشقاوة ، فهو معنى قوله : ( ثم نكسوا على رءوسهم   ) أي ردوا إلى الكفر بعد أن أقروا على أنفسهم بالظلم ، يقال نكس المريض إذا رجع إلى حاله الأول ، وقالوا : ( لقد علمت ما هؤلاء ينطقون   ) فكيف نسألهم؟ فلما اتجهت الحجة لإبراهيم  عليه السلام . ( قال ) لهم ، ( أفتعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعكم شيئا   ) إن عبدتموه ، ( ولا يضركم   ) إن تركتم عبادته . ( أف لكم   ) أي تبا وقذرا لكم ، ( ولما تعبدون من دون الله أفلا تعقلون   ) أي أليس لكم عقل تعرفون هذا ، فلما لزمتهم الحجة وعجزوا عن الجواب . ( قالوا حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين   ) أي : إن كنتم ناصرين لها . 

 قال ابن عمر  رضي الله عنهما : إن الذي قال هذا رجل من الأكراد . وقيل : اسمه " هيزن    " فخسف الله به الأرض فهو يتجلجل فيها إلى يوم القيامة . 

 وقيل : قاله نمرود  ، فلما أجمع نمرود  وقومه على إحراق إبراهيم  عليه السلام ، حبسوه في بيت ، وبنوا له بنيانا كالحظيرة . 

 وقيل : بنوا أتونا بقرية يقال لها  " كوثى "  ثم جمعوا له صلاب الحطب من أصناف الخشب مدة حتى كان الرجل يمرض فيقول لئن عافاني الله لأجمعن حطبالإبراهيم  ، وكانت المرأة تنذر في بعض ما تطلب لئن أصابته لتحطبن في نار إبراهيم  ، وكان الرجل يوصي بشراء الحطب وإلقائه فيه ، وكانت المرأة تغزل وتشتري الحطب بغزلها ، فتلقيه فيه احتسابا في دينها .   [ ص: 327 ] 

 قال ابن إسحاق  كانوا  يجمعون الحطب شهرا  فلما جمعوا ما أرادوا أشعلوا في كل ناحية من الحطب  فاشتعلت النار واشتدت  حتى أن كان الطير ليمر بها فيحترق من شدة وهجها ،  فأوقدوا عليها سبعة أيام  . 

 روي أنهم لم يعلموا كيف يلقونه فيها فجاء إبليس فعلمهم عمل المنجنيق فعملوا ، ثم عمدوا إلى إبراهيم  فرفعوه على رأس البنيان وقيدوه ثم وضعوه في المنجنيق مقيدا مغلولا فصاحت السماء والأرض ومن فيها من الملائكة وجميع الخلق إلا الثقلين صيحة واحدة ، أي : ربنا إبراهيم  خليلك   يلقى في النار وليس في أرضك أحد يعبدك غيره فأذن لنا في نصرته ، فقال  الله  عز وجل : إنه خليلي ليس لي غيره ، وأنا إلهه وليس له إله غيري ، فإن   استغاث بشيء منكم أو دعاه فلينصره فقد أذنت له في ذلك ، وإن لم يدع غيري   فأنا أعلم به وأنا وليه فخلوا بيني وبينه ، فلما أرادوا إلقاءه في النار   أتاه خازن المياه فقال : إن أردت أخمدت النار وأتاه خازن الرياح فقال : إن   شئت طيرت النار في الهواء ، فقال إبراهيم    : لا حاجة لي إليكم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل . 

 وروي عن أبي بن كعب  أن إبراهيم  قال   حين أوثقوه ليلقوه في النار لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك رب العالمين لك الحمد   ولك الملك لا شريك لك ثم رموا به في المنجنيق إلى النار ، واستقبله جبريل  فقال : يا إبراهيم  لك حاجة؟ فقال أما إليك فلا قال جبريل    : فاسأل ربك ، فقال إبراهيم  حسبي من سؤالي علمه بحالي   . 

 قال كعب الأحبار    : جعل كل شيء يطفئ عنه النار إلا الوزغ فإنه كان ينفخ في النار . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا  عبيد الله بن موسى  وابن سلام  عنه أخبرنا  ابن جريج  عن عبد الحميد بن جبير  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  عن  أم شريك  أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر بقتل الوزغ ، وقال : كان   [ ص: 328 ]   " ينفخ النار على إبراهيم    "   . 
*
*( قلنا يانار كوني بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم   ( 69 ) ) 

قال تعالى : ( قلنا يانار كوني بردا وسلاما على إبراهيم   ) قال ابن عباس    : لو لم يقل سلاما لمات إبراهيم  من   بردها ، ومن المعروف في الآثار أنه لم يبق يومئذ نار في الأرض إلا طفئت ،   فلم ينتفع في ذلك اليوم بنار في العالم ، ولو لم يقل وسلاما على إبراهيم  بقيت ذات برد أبدا . 

 قال  السدي    : فأخذت الملائكة بضبعي إبراهيم  فأقعدوه على الأرض ، فإذا عين ماء عذب وورد أحمر ونرجس . 

قال كعب    : ما أحرقت النار من إبراهيم  إلا وثاقه قالوا : وكان إبراهيم  في ذلك الموضع سبعة أيام   . 

قال  المنهال بن عمرو    : قال إبراهيم  ما كنت أياما قط أنعم مني من الأيام التي كنت فيها في النار   . 

قال ابن يسار    : وبعث الله عز وجل ملك الظل في صورة إبراهيم  فقعد فيها إلى جنب إبراهيم  يؤنسه ، قالوا وبعث الله جبريل  بقميص من حرير الجنة و فألبسه القميص وأقعده على الطنفسة وقعد معه يحدثه وقال جبريل    : يا إبراهيم  إن ربك يقول : أما علمت أن النار لا تضر أحبائي . 

 ثم نظر نمرود  وأشرف على إبراهيم  من صرح له فرآه جالسا في روضة والملك قاعد إلى جنبه وما حوله نار تحرق الحطب ، فناداه : يا إبراهيم  كبير إلهك الذي بلغت قدرته أن حال بينك وبين ما أرى ، يا إبراهيم  هل تستطيع أن تخرج منها؟ قال : نعم ، قال : هل تخشى إن أقمت فيها أن تضرك؟ قال : لا قال : فقم فاخرج منها ، فقام إبراهيم  يمشي فيها حتى خرج منها ، فلما خرج إليه قال له : يا إبراهيم  من الرجل الذي رأيته معك في صورتك قاعدا إلى جنبك؟ قال : ذاك ملك الظل أرسله   [ ص: 329 ] إلي ربي ليؤنسني فيها ، فقال نمرود    : يا إبراهيم  إني مقرب إلى إلهك قربانا لما رأيت من قدرته وعزته فيما صنع بك حين أبيت إلا عبادته وتوحيده إني ذابح له أربعة آلاف بقرة ، فقال له إبراهيم    : إذا لا يقبل الله منك ما كنت على دينك حتى تفارقه إلى ديني ، فقال : لا أستطيع ترك ملكي . ولكن سوف أذبحها له فذبحها له نمرود  ثم كف عن إبراهيم  ، ومنعه الله منه   . قال شعيب الجبائي    : ألقي إبراهيم  في النار وهو ابن ست عشرة سنة . 
*
*( وأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأخسرين   ( 70 ) ونجيناه ولوطا إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين   ( 71 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( وأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأخسرين   ) قيل معناه أنهم خسروا السعي والنفقة ولم يحصل لهم مرادهم 

 وقيل : معناه إن الله عز وجل أرسل على نمرود  وعلى قومه البعوض فأكلت لحومهم وشربت دماءهم ودخلت واحدة في دماغه فأهلكته قوله عز وجل : ( ونجيناه ولوطا   ) من نمرود  وقومه من أرض العراق  ، ( إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين   ) يعني الشام  بارك الله فيها بالخصب وكثرة الأشجار والثمار والأنهار ومنها بعث أكثر الأنبياء . وقال أبي بن كعب    : سماها مباركة لأنه ما من ماء عذب إلا وينبع أصله من تحت الصخرة التي هي ببيت المقدس    . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن قتادة  ، أن  عمر بن الخطاب  قال لكعب    : ألا تتحول إلى المدينة  فيها مهاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقبره فقال كعب    : إني وجدت في كتاب الله المنزل يا أمير المؤمنين إن الشام  كنز الله من أرضه وبها كنزه من عباده   . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري  ، أخبرنا جدي عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزاز  ، أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أخبرنا إسحاق الديري  ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن قتادة  ، عن  شهر بن حوشب  عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  قال سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 330 ] يقول   " إنها ستكون هجرة بعد هجرة فخيار الناس إلى مهاجر إبراهيم    "   . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : استجاب لإبراهيم  رجال قومه حين رأوا ما صنع الله به من جعل النار عليه بردا وسلاما على خوف من نمرود  وملئهم وآمن به لوط  ، وكان ابن أخيه وهو لوط بن هاران بن تارخ  ، وهاران  هو أخو إبراهيم  وكان لهما أخ ثالث يقال له ناخور بن تارخ  ، وآمنت به أيضا سارة  وهي بنت عمه وهي سارة بنت هاران الأكبر  ، عم إبراهيم  فخرج من كوثى من أرض العراق  مهاجرا إلى ربه ومعه لوط  وسارة  ، كما قال الله تعالى ( فآمن له لوط وقال إني مهاجر إلى ربي   ) ( العنكبوت 26 ) ، فخرج يلتمس الفرار بدينه والأمان على عبادة ربه حتى نزل حران  فمكث بها ما شاء الله ثم خرج منها مهاجرا حتى قدم مصر  ، ثم خرج من مصر  إلى الشام  ، فنزل السبع من أرض فلسطين  ، وهي برية الشام  ، ونزل لوط  بالمؤتفكة  وهي من السبع على مسيرة يوم وليلة وأقرب فبعثه الله نبيا فذلك قوله تعالى : ( ونجيناه ولوطا إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين   ) . 
*
*( ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب نافلة وكلا جعلنا صالحين   ( 72 ) وجعلناهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا وأوحينا إليهم فعل الخيرات وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وكانوا لنا عابدين   ( 73 ) ) 

 ( ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب نافلة   ) قال مجاهد   وعطاء    : معنى النافلة العطية وهما جميعا من عطاء الله نافلة يعني عطاء ، قال الحسن  والضحاك    : فضلا وعن ابن عباس   وأبي بن كعب  وأبي زيد  وقتادة  رضي الله عنهم النافلة هو يعقوب  لأن الله عز وجل أعطاه إسحاق  بدعائه حيث قال ( هب لي من الصالحين   ) ( الصافات 100 ) ، وزاد يعقوب    [ ولد الولد ] والنافلة الزيادة ( وكلا جعلنا صالحين   ) يعني إبراهيم  وإسحاق  ويعقوب    . ( وجعلناهم أئمة   ) يقتدى بهم في الخير ( يهدون بأمرنا   ) يدعون الناس إلى ديننا   [ ص: 331 ]   ( وأوحينا إليهم فعل الخيرات   ) العمل بالشرائع ( وإقام الصلاة   ) يعني المحافظة عليها ، ( وإيتاء الزكاة   ) إعطاءها ( وكانوا لنا عابدين   ) موحدين 
*
*( ولوطا آتيناه حكما وعلما ونجيناه من القرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فاسقين   ( 74 ) وأدخلناه في رحمتنا إنه من الصالحين   ( 75 ) ونوحا إذ نادى من قبل فاستجبنا له فنجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم   ( 76 ) ونصرناه من القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فأغرقناهم أجمعين   ( 77 ) وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث إذ نفشت فيه غنم القوم وكنا لحكمهم شاهدين   ( 78 ) ) 

 ( ولوطا آتيناه   ) أي وآتينا لوطا ، وقيل واذكر لوطا  آتيناه ، ( حكما ) يعني الفصل بين الخصوم بالحق ( ونجيناه من القرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث   ) يعني سدوم  وكان أهلها يأتون الذكران في أدبارهم ويتضارطون في أنديتهم مع أشياء أخر كانوا يعملون من المنكرات ( إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فاسقين وأدخلناه في رحمتنا إنه من الصالحين   ) . ( ونوحا إذ نادى   ) دعا ، ( من قبل ) أي من قبل إبراهيم  ولوط  ،   ( فاستجبنا له فنجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم   ) قال ابن عباس    : من الغرق وتكذيب قومه . وقيل لأنه كان أطول الأنبياء عمرا وأشدهم بلاء ، والكرب أشد الغم . ( ونصرناه   ) منعناه ( من القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا   ) أن يصلوا إليه بسوء وقال أبو عبيدة    : أي على القوم ، ( إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فأغرقناهم أجمعين   ) قوله عز وجل :   ( وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث   ) اختلفوا في الحرث قال ابن مسعود   وابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم وأكثر المفسرين كان الحرث كرما قد تدلت عناقيده وقال قتادة    : كان زرعا ( إذ نفشت فيه غنم القوم   ) أي رعته ليلا فأفسدته والنفش الرعي بالليل والهمل بالنهار   [ ص: 332 ] وهما الرعي بلا راع ( وكنا لحكمهم شاهدين   ) أي كان ذلك بعلمنا ومرأى منا لا يخفى علينا علمه قال الفراء    : جمع اثنين فقال لحكمهم وهو يريد داود  وسليمان  لأن الاثنين جمع وهو مثل قوله ( فإن كان له إخوة فلأمه السدس   ) ( النساء 11 ) ، وهو يريد أخوين . 

قال ابن عباس  وقتادة   والزهري    : وذلك أن رجلين دخلا على داود  أحدهما صاحب حرث والآخر صاحب غنم فقال صاحب الزرع إن هذا انفلتت غنمه ليلا ووقعت في حرثي فأفسدته فلم يبق منه شيء فأعطاه داود  رقاب الغنم بالحرث فخرجا فمرا على سليمان  فقال كيف قضى بينكما فأخبراه فقال سليمان    : لو وليت أمرهما لقضيت بغير هذا   . 

 وروي أنه قال غير هذا أرفق بالفريقين فأخبر بذلك داود  فدعاه فقال كيف تقضي؟ ويروى أنه قال بحق   النبوة والأبوة إلا أخبرتني بالذي هو أرفق بالفريقين ، قال ادفع الغنم  إلى  صاحب الحرث ينتفع بدرها ونسلها وصوفها ومنافعها ويبذر صاحب الغنم  لصاحب  الحرث مثل حرثه فإذا صار الحرث كهيئته يوم أكل دفع إلى أهله وأخذ  صاحب  الغنم غنمه فقال داود  القضاء ما قضيت وحكم بذلك   . 

 وقيل إن سليمان  يوم حكم كان ابن إحدى عشرة سنة وأما حكم الإسلام [ في هذه المسألة ] أن ما أفسدت الماشية المرسلة بالنهار من مال الغير فلا   ضمان على ربها وما أفسدت بالليل ضمنه ربها لأن في عرف الناس أن أصحاب   الزرع يحفظونه بالنهار والمواشي تسرح بالنهار وترد بالليل إلى المراح . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن أبي شهاب  ، عن حرام بن سعد بن محيصة  أن ناقة  للبراء بن عازب  دخلت حائطا فأفسدته فقضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن على أهل الحوائط حفظها بالنهار وأن ما أفسدت المواشي بالليل ضمانه على أهلها ، وذهب أصحاب الرأي إلى أن المالك إذا لم يكن معها فلا ضمان عليه فيما أتلفت ماشيته ليلا كان أو نهارا .* *

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (290)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية79 إلى الاية 83*
*
*
*( ففهمناها سليمان وكلا آتينا حكما وعلما وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن والطير وكنا فاعلين   ( 79 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ففهمناها سليمان   ) أي علمناه القضية وألهمناها سليمان  ، ( وكلا ) يعني داود  وسليمان  ، ( آتينا حكما وعلما   ) قال الحسن    : لولا هذه الآية لرأيت الحكام قد هلكوا ولكن الله حمد هذا بصوابه وأثنى على هذا باجتهاده   . واختلف العلماء في أن حكم داود  كان بالاجتهاد أم بالنص وكذلك حكم سليمان    . 

 فقال بعضهم فعلا بالاجتهاد وقالوا يجوز الاجتهاد للأنبياء ليدركوا ثواب المجتهدين إلا أن داود  أخطأ وأصاب سليمان    . وقالوا يجوز الخطأ على الأنبياء إلا   أنهم لا يقرون عليه فأما العلماء فلهم الاجتهاد في الحوادث إذا لم يجدوا   فيها نص كتاب أو سنة وإذا أخطأوا فلا إثم عليهم [ فإنه موضوع عنهم ] لما   أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع بن سليمان  أخبرنا  الشافعي  أخبرنا  عبد العزيز بن محمد  ، عن يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهادي  ، عن  محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي  ، عن بشر   [ ص: 334 ] ابن سعيد  ، عن أبي  عن قيس مولى عمرو بن العاص  ، عن عمرو بن العاص  أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول   " إذا حكم الحاكم فاجتهد فأصاب فله أجران وإذا حكم فاجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر "   . 

 وقال قوم إن داود  وسليمان  حكما بالوحي وكان حكم سليمان  ناسخا لحكم داود  ،   وهذا القائل يقول لا يجوز للأنبياء الحكم بالاجتهاد لأنهم مستغنون عن   الاجتهاد بالوحي وقالوا لا يجوز الخطأ على الأنبياء واحتج من ذهب إلى أن كل   مجتهد مصيب بظاهر الآية وبالخبر حيث وعد الثواب للمجتهد على الخطأ وهو  قول  أصحاب الرأي وذهب جماعة إلى أنه ليس كل مجتهد مصيبا بل إذا اختلف اجتهاد مجتهدين في حادثة كان الحق مع واحد لا بعينه ولو كان كل واحد مصيبا لم يكن للتقسيم معنى وقوله عليه السلام :   " وإذا اجتهد فأخطأ فله أجر " ، لم يرد به أنه يؤجر على الخطأ بل يؤجر على اجتهاده في طلب الحق لأن اجتهاده عبادة والإثم في الخطأ عنه موضوع إذا لم يأل جهده . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  ، عن الزهري  ، أخبرنا أبو الزناد  ، عن عبد الرحمن الأعرج  أنه سمع  أبا هريرة  أنه سمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال كانت امرأتان معهما ابناهما فجاء الذئب فذهب بابن إحداهما فقالت صاحبتها إنما ذهب بابنك وقالت الأخرى إنما ذهب بابنك فتحاكمتا إلى داود  فقضى به للكبرى فخرجتا على سليمان  وأخبرتاه فقال ائتوني بالسكين أشقه بينهما فقالت الصغرى لا تفعل يرحمك الله فهو ابنها فقضى به للصغرى "   . 

 قوله عز وجل ( وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن والطير   ) أي وسخرنا الجبال والطير يسبحن مع داود  إذا سبح قال ابن عباس    : كان يفهم تسبيح الحجر والشجر قال وهب    : كانت الجبال تجاوبه بالتسبيح وكذلك الطير وقال قتادة    : يسبحن أي يصلين معه إذا صلى وقيل : كان داود  إذا فتر يسمعه الله تسبيح الجبال والطير لينشط في التسبيح ويشتاق إليه ( وكنا فاعلين   )   [ ص: 335 ] يعني ما ذكر من التفهيم وإيتاء الحكم والتسخير 
*
*( وعلمناه صنعة لبوس لكم لتحصنكم من بأسكم فهل أنتم شاكرون   ( 80 ) ولسليمان الريح عاصفة تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها وكنا بكل شيء عالمين   ( 81 ) ) 

 ( وعلمناه صنعة لبوس لكم    ) والمراد باللبوس  هنا الدروع لأنها تلبس وهو في اللغة اسم لكل ما يلبس  ويستعمل في الأسلحة  كلها وهو بمعنى الملبوس كالجلوس والركوب قال قتادة    : أول من صنع الدروع وسردها وحلقها داود  وكانت من قبل صفائح ، والدرع يجمع الخفة والحصانة ( لتحصنكم   ) لتحرزكم وتمنعكم ( من بأسكم ) أي حرب عدوكم قال  السدي    : من وقع السلاح فيكم قرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر  وحفص  عن عاصم  ويعقوب    : ( لتحصنكم   ) بالتاء يعني الصنعة وقرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم  بالنون لقوله ( وعلمناه ) وقرأ الآخرون بالياء جعلوا الفعل للبوس ، وقيل ليحصنكم الله عز وجل ( فهل أنتم شاكرون   ) يقول لداود  وأهل بيته وقيل يقول لأهل مكة  فهل أنتم شاكرون نعمي بطاعة الرسول قوله عز وجل : ( ولسليمان الريح عاصفة   ) أي وسخرنا لسليمان  الريح   وهي هواء متحرك وهو جسم لطيف يمتنع بلطفه من القبض عليه ويظهر للحس  بحركته  والريح يذكر ويؤنث عاصفة شديدة الهبوب فإن قيل قد قال في موضع آخر  تجري  بأمره رخاء والرخاء اللين؟ قيل كانت الريح تحت أمره إن أراد أن تشتد  اشتدت  وإن أراد أن تلين لانت ( تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها   ) يعني الشام  ، وذلك أنها كانت تجري لسليمان  وأصحابه حيث شاء سليمان  ، ثم تعود إلى منزله بالشام  ، ( وكنا بكل شيء   ) علمناه ، ( عالمين ) بصحة التدبير فيه علمنا أن ما يعطى سليمان  من تسخير الريح وغيره يدعوه إلى الخضوع لربه عز وجل 

 قال  وهب بن منبه    : كان سليمان  عليه   السلام إذا خرج إلى مجلسه عكفت عليه الطير وقام له الجن والإنس حتى يجلس   على سريره وكان امرءا غزاء قل ما يقعد عن الغزو ولا يسمع في ناحية من  الأرض  بملك إلا أتاه حتى يذله كان فيما يزعمون إذا أراد الغزو أمر بمعسكره  فضرب  بخشب ثم نصب له على الخشب ثم حمل عليه الناس والدواب وآلة الحرب  فإذا حمل  معه ما يريد أمر العاصفة من الريح فدخلت تحت ذلك الخشب فاحتملته  حتى إذا  استقلت به أمر الرخاء فمر به شهرا في روحته وشهرا في غدوته إلى  حيث أراد  وكانت تمر بعسكره الريح الرخاء وبالمزرعة   [ ص: 336 ] فما تحركها ولا تثير ترابا ولا تؤذي طائرا . قال وهب    : ذكر لي أن منزلا بناحية دجلة  مكتوب فيه [ كتبه ] بعض صحابة سليمان  إما من الجن وإما من الإنس نحن نزلناه وما بنيناه مبنيا وجدناه غدونا من إصطخر فقلناه ونحن رائحون منه إن شاء الله فبائتون بالشام    . 

قال مقاتل    : نسجت الشياطين لسليمان  بساطا فرسخا في فرسخ ذهبا في إبريسم  وكان   يوضع له منبر من الذهب في وسط البساط فيقعد عليه وحوله ثلاثة آلاف كرسي  من  ذهب وفضة يقعد الأنبياء على كراسي الذهب والعلماء على كراسي الفضة  وحولهم  الناس وحول الناس الجن والشياطين وتظله الطير بأجنحتها لا تقع عليه  الشمس  وترفع ريح الصبا البساط مسيرة شهر من الصباح إلى الرواح ومن الرواح  إلى  الصباح 

وعن سعيد بن جبير  قال : كان يوضع لسليمان  ستمائة ألف كرسي فيجلس الإنس فيما يليه ثم يليهم الجن ثم تظلهم الطير ثم تحملهم الريح   . 

وقال الحسن    : لما شغلت الخيل نبي الله سليمان  عليه   السلام حتى فاتته صلاة العصر غضب لله عز وجل فعقر الخيل فأبدله الله   مكانها خيرا منها وأسرع الريح تجري بأمره كيف شاء فكان يغدو من إيلياء  فيقيل بإصطخر  ، ثم يروح منها فيكون رواحها ببابل    . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : كان  له مركب من خشب وكان  فيه ألف ركن في كل ركن ألف بيت يركب معه فيه الجن  والإنس تحت كل ركن ألف  شيطان يرفعون ذلك المركب وإذا ارتفع أتت الريح  الرخاء فسارت به وبهم يقيل  عند قوم بينه وبينهم شهر ويمسي عند قوم بينه  وبينهم شهر لا يدري القوم إلا  وقد أظلهم معه الجيوش . 

 [ وروي أن سليمان  سار من أرض العراق  غاديا فقال بمدينة مرو  ، وصلى العصر بمدينة بلخ  ، تحمله وجنوده الريح وتظلهم الطير ثم سار من مدينة بلخ  متخللا بلاد الترك ثم جاءهم إلى بلاد الصين  يغدو على مسيرة شهر ويروح على مثل ذلك ثم عطف يمنة عن مطلع الشمس على ساحل البحر حتى أتى على أرض القندهار  ، وخرج منها إلى أرض مكران  وكرمان  ، ثم جاوزها حتى أتى أرض   [ ص: 337 ] فارس  فنزلها أياما وغدا منها فقال بكسكر  ثم راح إلى الشام  وكان مستقره بمدينة تدمر  ، وكان أمر الشياطين قبل شخوصه من الشام  إلى العراق  ، فبنوها له بالصفاح والعمد والرخام الأبيض والأصفر وفي ذلك يقول النابغة    : 
**إلا سليمان إذ قال المليك له قم في البرية فاحددها عن الفند* *
**وجيش الجن أني قد أذنت لهم     يبنون تدمر بالصفاح والعمد 
*
*( ومن الشياطين من يغوصون له ويعملون عملا دون ذلك وكنا لهم حافظين   ( 82 ) وأيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين   ( 83 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ومن الشياطين   ) أي وسخرنا له من الشياطين ( من يغوصون له   ) أي يدخلون تحت الماء فيخرجون له من قعر البحر الجواهر ( ويعملون عملا دون ذلك   ) أي دون الغوص وهو ما ذكر الله عز وجل ( يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل   ) ( سبأ 13 ) الآية . ( وكنا لهم حافظين   ) حتى لا يخرجوا من أمره وقال الزجاج    : معناه حفظناهم من أن يفسدوا ما عملوا وفي القصة أن سليمان  كان   إذا بعث شيطانا مع إنسان ليعمل له عملا قال له إذا فرغ من عمله قبل الليل   أشغله بعمل آخر لئلا يفسد ما عمل وكان من عادة الشياطين أنهم إذا فرغوا  من  العمل ولم يشتغلوا بعمل آخر خربوا ما عملوا وأفسدوه قوله عز وجل :   ( وأيوب إذ نادى ربه   ) أي دعا ربه ، قال  وهب بن منبه    : كان أيوب  عليه السلام رجلا من الروم  وهو أيوب بن أموص بن رازخ بن روم بن عيس بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، وكانت أمه من أولاد لوط بن هاران  ، وكان الله قد اصطفاه ونبأه وبسط عليه الدنيا وكانت له البثنية من أرض الشام  ،   كلها سهلها وجبلها وكان له فيها من أصناف المال كله من البقر والإبل   والغنم والخيل والحمر ما لا يكون لرجل أفضل منه من العدة والكثرة وكان له   خمسمائة فدان يتبعها خمسمائة عبد لكل عبد امرأة وولد ومال ويحمل آلة كل   فدان أتان لكل أتان ولد من اثنين وثلاثة وأربعة وخمسة وفوق ذلك وكان الله   عز وجل أعطاه أهلا وولدا من رجال ونساء وكان برا تقيا رحيما بالمساكين يطعم   المساكين ويكفل الأرامل والأيتام ويكرم الضيف ويبلغ ابن السبيل وكان  شاكرا  لأنعم الله مؤديا لحق الله قد امتنع من عدو الله إبليس أن يصيب منه  ما  يصيب من أهل الغنى من الغرة والغفلة والتشاغل عن أمر الله بما هو فيه  من  الدنيا وكان معه ثلاثة نفر قد آمنوا   [ ص: 338 ] به وصدقوه رجل من أهل اليمن  يقال له اليقن ، ورجلان من أهل بلدة يقال لأحدهما يلدد  والآخر صافر  وكانوا كهولا وكان إبليس لا يحجب عن شيء من السموات وكان يقف فيهن حيث ما أراد حتى رفع الله عيسى  فحجب عن أربع سموات فلما بعث محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم حجب من الثلاث الباقية فسمع إبليس تجاوب الملائكة بالصلاة على أيوب  ، وذلك حين ذكره الله وأثنى عليه فأدركه البغي والحسد فصعد سريعا حتى وقف من السماء موقفا كان يقفه فقال إلهي نظرت في أمر عبدك أيوب  فوجدته   عبدا أنعمت عليه فشكرك وعافيته فحمدك ولو ابتليته بنزع ما أعطيته لحال  عما  هو عليه من شكرك وعبادتك ولخرج من طاعتك قال الله تعالى انطلق فقد  سلطتك  على ماله فانقض عدو الله إبليس حتى وقع إلى الأرض ثم جمع عفاريت  الجن ومردة  الشياطين وقال لهم ماذا عندكم من القوة فإني قد سلطت على مال أيوب  ،   وهي المصيبة الفادحة والفتنة التي لا يصبر عليها الرجال فقال عفريت من   الشياطين أعطيت من القوة ما إذا شئت تحولت إعصارا من نار وأحرقت كل شيء آتي   عليه قال له إبليس فأت الإبل ورعاءها فأتى الإبل حين وضعت رءوسها وثبتت  في  مراعيها فلم يشعر الناس حتى ثار من تحت الأرض إعصار من نار لا يدنو  منها  أحد إلا احترق فأحرق الإبل ورعاءها حتى أتى على آخرها ثم جاء عدو  الله  إبليس في صورة قبيحة على قعود إلى أيوب  فوجده قائما يصلي فقال يا أيوب  أقبلت نار حتى غشيت إبلك فأحرقتها ومن فيها غيري فقال أيوب      : الحمد لله الذي هو أعطاها وهو أخذها وقديما ما وطنت مالي ونفسي على   الفناء فقال إبليس فإن ربك أرسل عليها نارا من السماء فاحترقت فتركت الناس   مبهوتين يتعجبون منها منهم من يقول ما كان أيوب  يعبد شيئا وما كان إلا في غرور ومنهم من يقول لو كان إله أيوب  يقدر على أن يصنع شيئا لمنع [ وليه ] ومنهم من يقول بل هو الذي فعل ليشمت به عدوه ويفجع به صديقه 

 قال أيوب    : الحمد لله  حين أعطاني وحين  نزع مني عريانا خرجت من بطن أمي وعريانا أعود في التراب  وعريانا أحشر إلى  الله ليس لك أن تفرح حين أعارك وتجزع حين قبض عاريته منك  الله أولى بك  وبما أعطاك ولو علم الله فيك أيها العبد خيرا لنقل روحك مع  تلك الأرواح  وصرت شهيدا ولكنه علم منك شرا فأخرك فرجع إبليس إلى أصحابه [  خائبا ]  خاسئا ذليلا فقال لهم ماذا عندكم من القوة؟ فإني لم أكلم قلبه؟ قال  عفريت  عندي من القوة ما شئت صحت صيحة لا يسمعها ذو روح إلا خرجت مهجة نفسه  فقال  إبليس فأت الغنم ورعاتها فانطلق حتى توسطها   [ ص: 339 ] ثم صاح صيحة فتجثمت أمواتا عن آخرها ومات رعاؤها ثم جاء إبليس متمثلا بقهرمان الرعاة إلى أيوب  وهو يصلي فقال له مثل القول الأول فرد عليه أيوب  مثل الرد الأول ثم رجع إبليس إلى أصحابه فقال ماذا عندكم من القوة فإني لم أكلم قلب أيوب  ،   فقال عفريت عندي من القوة ما إذا شئت تحولت ريحا عاصفا تنسف كل شيء تأتي   عليه قال فأت الفدادين والحرث فانطلق ولم يشعروا حتى هبت ريح عاصف فنسفت  كل  شيء من ذلك حتى كأنه لم يكن ثم جاء إبليس متمثلا بقهرمان الحرث إلى أيوب  وهو قائم يصلي فقال له مثل القول الأول فرد عليه أيوب  مثل   رده الأول كلما انتهى إليه هلاك مال من أمواله حمد الله وأحسن الثناء  عليه  ورضي منه بالقضاء ووطن نفسه بالصبر على البلاء حتى لم يبق له مال 

 فلما رأى إبليس أنه قد أفنى ماله صعد [ إلى السماء ] فقال إلهي إن أيوب  يرى   أنك ما متعته بولده فأنت معطيه المال فهل مسلطي على ولده فإنها المصيبة   التي لا تقوم لها قلوب الرجال قال الله تعالى انطلق فقد سلطتك على ولده   فانقض عدو الله حتى جاء بني أيوب  وهم  في  قصرهم فلم يزل يزلزل بهم حتى تداعى من قواعده ثم جعل يناطح جدره بعضها   ببعض ويرميهم بالخشب والجندل حتى إذا مثل بهم كل مثلة رفع القصر فقلبه   فصاروا منكسين وانطلق إلى أيوب  متمثلا   بالمعلم الذي كان يعلمهم الحكمة وهو جريح مخدوش الوجه يسيل دمه ودماغه   فأخبره ، وقال لو رأيت بنيك كيف عذبوا وقلبوا فكانوا منكسين على رءوسهم   تسيل دماؤهم ودماغهم ولو رأيت كيف شقت بطونهم وتناثرت أمعاؤهم لقطع قلبك   فلم يزل يقول هذا ونحوه حتى رق أيوب  فبكى وقبض قبضة من التراب فوضعها على رأسه وقال ليت أمي لم تلدني فاغتنم إبليس ذلك فصعد سريعا بالذي كان من جزع أيوب  مسرورا به ثم لم يلبث أيوب  أن فاء وأبصر واستغفر وصعد قرناؤه من الملائكة بتوبته فسبقت توبته إلى الله وهو أعلم فوقف إبليس ذليلا فقال يا إلهي إنما هون على أيوب  المال   والولد أنه يرى منك أنك ما متعته بنفسه فأنت تعيد له المال والولد فهل  أنت  مسلطي على جسده؟ فقال الله عز وجل انطلق فقد سلطتك على جسده ولكن ليس  لك  سلطان على لسانه ولا على قلبه وكان الله عز وجل أعلم به لم يسلطه عليه  إلا  رحمة له ليعظم له الثواب ويجعله عبرة للصابرين وذكرى للعابدين في كل  بلاء  نزل بهم ليتأسوا به في الصبر ورجاء للثواب فانقض عدو الله سريعا فوجد  أيوب  ساجدا  فعجل قبل أن يرفع رأسه فأتاه  من قبل وجوهه فنفخ في منخره نفخة اشتعل منها [  جميع ] جسده فخرج من قرنه  إلى قدمه تآليل مثل أليات   [ ص: 340 ] الغنم   فوقعت فيه حكة فحك بأظفاره حتى سقطت كلها ثم حكها بالمسوح الخشنة حتى   قطعها ثم حكها بالفخار والحجارة الخشنة فلم يزل يحكها حتى نغل لحمه وتقطع   وتغير وأنتن وأخرجه أهل القرية فجعلوه على كناسة وجعلوا له عريشا فرفضه خلق   الله كلهم غير امرأته وهي رحمة بنت أفراثيم بن يوسف بن يعقوب  كانت تختلف إليه بما يصلحه وتلزمه فلما رأى الثلاثة من أصحابه وهم يقن  ويلدد  وصافر  ما   ابتلاه الله به اتهموه ورفضوه من غير أن يتركوا دينه فلما طال به البلاء   انطلقوا إليه فبكتوه ولاموه وقالوا له تب إلى الله من الذنب الذي عوقبت به  ،  قال وحضره معهم فتى حديث السن قد آمن به وصدقه فقال لهم إنكم تكلمتم  أيها  الكهول وكنتم أحق بالكلام مني لأسنانكم ولكن قد تركتم من القول أحسن  من  الذي قلتم ومن الرأي أصوب من الذي رأيتم ومن الأمر أجمل من الذي أتيتم  وقد  كان لأيوب  عليكم من الحق  والذمم أفضل  من الذي وصفتم فهل تدرون أيها الكهول حق من انتقصتم وحرمة من  انتهكتم ،  ومن الرجل الذي عبتم واتهمتم؟ ألم تعلموا أن أيوب  نبي   الله وخيرته من خلقه وصفوته من أهل الأرض إلى يومكم هذا ثم لم تعلموا ولم   يطلعكم الله من أمره على أنه قد سخط عليه شيئا من أمره منذ آتاه الله ما   آتاه إلى يومكم هذا ولا على أنه نزع منه شيئا من الكرامة التي أكرمه بها   ولا أن أيوب  قال على  الله غير الحق في طول  ما صحبتموه إلى يومكم هذا فإن كان البلاء هو الذي  أزرى به عندكم ووضعه في  أنفسكم فقد علمتم أن الله يبتلي المؤمنين والصديقين  والشهداء والصالحين  وليس بلاؤه لأولئك بدليل على سخطه عليهم ولا لهوانه  لهم ولكنه كرامة وخيرة  لهم ولو كان أيوب  ليس  من الله بهذه  المنزلة إلا أنه أخ أحببتموه على وجه الصحبة لكان لا يجمل  بالحليم أن [  يعذل ] أخاه عند البلاء ولا يعيره بالمصيبة ولا يعيبه بما لا  يعلم وهو  مكروب حزين ولكنه يرحمه ويبكي معه ويستغفر له ويحزن لحزنه ويدله  على مراشد  أمره وليس بحليم ولا رشيد من جهل هذا فالله الله أيها الكهول وقد  كان في  عظمة الله وجلاله وذكر الموت ما يقطع ألسنتكم ويكسر قلوبكم ألم  تعلموا أن  لله عبادا أسكتتهم خشية من غير عي ولا بكم وأنهم لهم الفصحاء  البلغاء  النبلاء الألباء العالمون بالله ولكنهم إذا ذكروا عظمة الله انقطعت   ألسنتهم واقشعرت جلودهم وانكسرت قلوبهم وطاشت عقولهم إعظاما وإجلالا لله   عز وجل فإذا استفاقوا من ذلك استبقوا إلى الله عز وجل بالأعمال الزاكية   يعدون أنفسهم مع الظالمين والخاطئين وإنهم لأبرار برءاء ومع المقصرين   والمفرطين وإنهم لأكياس أقوياء فقال أيوب      : إن الله عز وجل يزرع الحكمة بالرحمة في قلب الصغير والكبير فمتى نبتت   في القلب يظهرها الله على اللسان وليست تكون الحكمة من قبل السن والشيبة   [  ص: 341 ] ولا  طول التجربة وإذا جعل الله العبد  حكيما في الصبا لم تسقط منزلته عند  الحكماء وهم يرون من الله سبحانه عليه  نور الكرامة ثم أعرض عنهم أيوب  وأقبل  على  ربه مستغيثا به متضرعا إليه فقال رب لأي شيء خلقتني ليتني إذ كرهتني  لم  تخلقني يا ليتني قد عرفت الذنب الذي أذنبت والعمل الذي عملت فصرفت وجهك   الكريم عني لو كنت أمتني فألحقتني بآبائي الكرام فالموت كان أجمل بي ألم   أكن للغريب دارا وللمسكين قرارا ولليتيم وليا وللأرملة قيما إلهي أنا عبدك   إن أحسنت فالمن لك وإن أسأت فبيدك عقوبتي جعلتني عرضا وللفتنة نصبا وقد  وقع  علي بلاء لو سلطته على جبل ضعف عن حمله فكيف يحمله ضعفي وإن قضاءك هو  الذي  أذلني وإن سلطانك هو الذي أسقمني وأنحل جسمي ولو أن ربي نزع الهيبة  التي  في صدري وأطلق لساني حتى أتكلم بملء فمي بما كان ينبغي للعبد أن يحاج  عن  نفسه لرجوت أن يعافيني عند ذلك مما بي ولكنه ألقاني وتعالى عني فهو  يراني  ولا أراه ويسمعني ولا أسمعه لا نظر إلي فيرحمني ولا دنا مني ولا  أدناني  فأدلي بعذري وأتكلم ببراءتي وأخاصم عن نفسي فلما قال ذلك أيوب  وأصحابه عنده أظله غمام حتى ظن أصحابه أنه عذاب أليم ثم نودي يا أيوب  إن   الله عز وجل يقول ها أنا قد دنوت منك ولم أزل منك قريبا قم فأدل بعذرك   وتكلم ببراءتك وخاصم عن نفسك واشدد إزرك وقم مقام جبار يخاصم جبارا إن   استطعت فإنه لا ينبغي أن يخاصمني إلا جبار مثلي لقد منتك نفسك يا أيوب  أمرا   ما تبلغ بمثل قوتك أين أنت مني يوم خلقت الأرض فوضعتها على أساسها هل كنت   معي تمد بأطرافها؟ وهل علمت بأي مقدار قدرتها أم على أي شيء وضعت  أكنافها؟  أبطاعتك حمل الماء الأرض أم بحكمتك كانت الأرض للماء غطاء؟ أين  كنت مني يوم  رفعت السماء   [ ص: 342 ] سقفا في   الهواء لا تعلق بسبب من فوقها ولا يقلها دعم من تحتها حتى تبلغ من حكمتك   أن تجري نورها أو تسير نجومها أو يختلف بأمرك ليلها ونهارها؟ أين أنت مني   يوم نبعت الأنهار وسكرت البحار أسلطانك حبس أمواج البحار على حدودها؟ أم   قدرتك فتحت الأرحام حين بلغت مدتها أين أنت مني يوم صببت الماء على التراب   ونصبت شوامخ الجبال؟ هل تدري على أي شيء أرسيتها؟ وبأي مثقال وزنتها أم هل   لك من ذراع تطيق حملها؟ أم هل تدري من أين الماء الذي أنزلت من السماء؟  أم  هل تدري من أي شيء أنشيء السحاب؟ أم هل تدري أين خزائن الثلج؟ أم أين  جبال  البرد أم أين خزانة الليل بالنهار [ وخزانة النهار بالليل ] ؟ وأين  خزانة  الريح؟ وبأي لغة تتكلم الأشجار؟ ومن جعل العقول في أجواف الرجال؟  ومن شق  الأسماع والأبصار؟ ومن ذلت الملائكة لملكه وقهر الجبارين بجبروته؟  وقسم  الأرزاق بحكمته؟ في كلام كثير من آثار قدرته ذكرها لأيوب  ، فقال أيوب      : صغر شأني وكل لساني وعقلي ورائي وضعفت قوتي عن هذا الأمر الذي تعرض لي   يا إلهي قد علمت أن كل الذي ذكرت صنع يديك وتدبير حكمتك وأعظم من ذلك  وأعجب  لو شئت عملت لا يعجزك شيء ولا يخفى عليك خافية إذ لقيني البلاء ، يا  إلهي  فتكلمت ولم أملك لساني وكان البلاء هو الذي أنطقني فليت الأرض انشقت  لي  فذهبت فيها ولم أتكلم بشيء يسخط ربي وليتني مت بغمي في أشد بلائي قبل  ذلك  إنما تكلمت حين تكلمت لتعذرني وسكت حين سكت لترحمني كلمة زلت مني فلن  أعود  وقد وضعت يدي على فمي وعضضت على لساني وألصقت بالتراب خدي أعوذ بك  اليوم  منك وأستجيرك من جهد البلاء فأجرني وأستغيث بك من عقابك فأغثني  وأستعين بك  على أمري فأعني وأتوكل عليك فاكفني وأعتصم بك فاعصمني وأستغفرك  فاغفر لي  فلن أعود لشيء تكرهه مني قال الله تعالى يا أيوب  نفذ   فيك علمي وسبقت رحمتي غضبي فقد غفرت لك ورددت عليك أهلك ومالك ومثلهم  معهم  لتكون لمن خلقت آية وتكون عبرة لأهل البلاء وعزاء للصابرين فاركض  برجلك  هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب فيه شفاؤك وقرب عن أصحابك قربانا فاستغفر لهم  فإنهم  قد عصوني فيك فركض برجله فانفجرت له عين فدخل فيها فاغتسل فأذهب  الله عنه  كل ما كان به من البلاء ثم خرج فجلس فأقبلت امرأته تلتمسه في  مضجعه فلم  تجده فقامت كالوالهة مترددة ثم قالت يا عبد الله هل لك علم  بالرجل المبتلى  الذي كان هاهنا؟ قال لها هل تعرفينه إذا رأيتيه؟ قالت نعم  وما لي لا أعرفه  فتبسم وقال أنا هو فعرفته بضحكه فاعتنقته . قال ابن عباس    : فوالذي نفس عبد الله بيده ما فارقته من عناقه حتى مر   [ ص: 343 ] بهما كل مال لهما وولد . 

 فذلك قوله تعالى ( وأيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الضر   ) واختلفوا في وقت ندائه والسبب الذي قال لأجله إني مسني الضر وفي مدة بلائه 

 روى ابن شهاب  عن أنس  يرفعه أن أيوب  لبث في بلائه ثماني عشرة سنة   . 

وقال وهب    : لبث أيوب  في البلاء ثلاث سنين لم يزد يوما   . 

وقال كعب    : كان أيوب  في بلائه سبع سنين وسبعة أشهر وسبعة أيام   . 

 وقال الحسن    : مكث أيوب  مطروحا على كناسة في مزبلة لبني إسرائيل  سبع سنين وأشهرا تختلف فيه الدواب لا يقربه أحد غير رحمة  صبرت معه بصدق وتأتيه بطعام وتحمد الله معه إذا حمد وأيوب  على   ذلك لا يفتر عن ذكر الله والصبر على ابتلائه فصرخ إبليس صرخة جمع بها   جنوده من أقطار الأرض فلما اجتمعوا إليه قالوا له حزنك؟ قال أعياني هذا   العبد الذي لم أدع له مالا ولا ولدا فلم يزد إلا صبرا ثم سلطت على جسده   فتركته قرحة ملقاة على كناسة لا يقربه إلا امرأته فاستعنت بكم لتعينوني   عليه فقالوا له أين مكرك الذي أهلكت به من مضى؟ قال : بطل ذلك كله في أيوب  فأشيروا علي قالوا نشير عليك من أين أتيت آدم  حين أخرجته من الجنة؟ قال من قبل امرأته قالوا فشأنك بأيوب  من   قبل امرأته فإنه لا يستطيع أن يعصيها وليس أحد يقربه غيرها قال : أصبتم   فانطلق حتى أتى امرأته وهي تصدق فتمثل لها في صورة رجل فقال أين بعلك يا   أمة الله؟ قالت هو ذاك يحك قروحه وتتردد الدواب في جسده فلما سمعها طمع أن   تكون كلمة جزع فوسوس إليها وذكرها ما كانت فيه من النعم والمال وذكرها  جمال  أيوب  وشبابه وما هو فيه من الضر وأن ذلك لا ينقطع عنهم أبدا ، قال الحسن  فصرخت فلما صرخت علم أن قد جزعت فأتاها بسخلة وقال ليذبح هذه لي أيوب  ويبرأ فجاءت تصرخ يا أيوب  حتى متى يعذبك ربك أين المال أين الولد أين الصديق أين لونك الحسن أين جسمك [ الحسن ] اذبح هذه السخلة واسترح قال أيوب  أتاك   عدو الله فنفخ فيك ويلك أرأيت ما تبكين عليه من المال والولد والصحة من   أعطانيه؟ قالت الله قال فكم متعنا به؟ قالت ثمانين سنة ، قال فمنذ كم   ابتلانا؟ قالت منذ سبع سنين وأشهر قال ويلك   [ ص:  344 ] ما  أنصفت ألا صبرت في البلاء ثمانين سنة كما كنا في الرخاء ثمانين  سنة والله  لئن شفاني الله لأجلدنك مائة جلدة أمرتيني أن أذبح لغير الله  طعامك وشرابك  الذي أتيتني به علي حرام [ أو حرام علي ] أن أذوق شيئا مما  تأتيني به بعد  إذ قلت لي هذا ، فاغربي عني فلا أراك فطردها فذهبت فلما نظر  أيوب  وليس عنده طعام ولا شراب ولا صديق خر ساجدا وقال رب ( إني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين     ) فقيل له ارفع رأسك فقد استجيب لك اركض برجلك فركض برجله فنبعت عين   فاغتسل منها فلم يبق عليه من دائه شيء ظاهر إلا سقط وعاد إليه شبابه وجماله   أحسن ما كان ثم ضرب برجله فنبعت عين أخرى فشرب منها فلم يبق في جوفه داء   إلا خرج فقام صحيحا وكسي حلة ، قال فجعل يلتفت فلا يرى شيئا مما كان له من   أهل ومال إلا وقد أضعفه الله حتى والله ذكر لنا أن الماء الذي اغتسل منه   تطاير على صدره جرادا من ذهب فجعل يضمه بيده فأوحى الله إليه يا أيوب  ألم   أغنك؟ قال بلى ولكنها بركتك فمن يشبع منها قال فخرج حتى جلس على مكان  مشرف  ثم إن امرأته قالت أرأيتك إن كان طردني إلى من أكله؟ أدعه يموت جوعا  ويضيع  فتأكله السباع لأرجعن إليه فلا كناسة ترى ولا تلك الحالة التي كانت  وإذا  الأمور قد تغيرت فجعلت تطوف حيث كانت الكناسة وتبكي وذلك بعين أيوب  ، وهابت صاحب الحلة أن تأتيه فتسأله عنه فدعاها أيوب  فقال ما تريدين يا أمة الله فبكت وقالت أردت ذلك المبتلى الذي كان منبوذا على الكناسة لا أدري أضاع أم ما فعل فقال أيوب      : ما كان منك فبكت وقالت بعلي ، قال فهل تعرفينه إذا رأيتيه؟ فقالت وهل   يخفى على أحد رآه؟ ثم جعلت تنظر إليه وهي تهابه ثم قالت أما أنه أشبه خلق   الله بك إذ كان صحيحا قال فإني أنا أيوب  الذي أمرتني أن أذبح لإبليس وإني أطعت الله وعصيت الشيطان ودعوت الله سبحانه فرد علي ما ترين . 

 وقال وهب    : لبث أيوب  في البلاء ثلاث سنين فلما غلب أيوب  إبليس   ولم يستطع منه شيئا اعترض امرأته في هيئة ليست كهيئة بني آدم في العظم   والجسم والجمال على مركب ليس [ من ] مراكب الناس له عظم وبهاء وكمال فقال   لها أنت صاحبة أيوب  هذا  الرجل المبتلى؟  قالت نعم قال فهل تعرفيني؟ قالت لا قال أنا إله الأرض وأنا  الذي صنعت  بصاحبك ما صنعت لأنه عبد إله السماء وتركني فأغضبني ولو سجد لي  سجدة واحدة  رددت عليه وعليك كل ما كان لكما من مال وولد فإنه عندي ثم أراها  إياهم  ببطن الوادي الذي لقيها فيه قال وهب    : وقد سمعت   [ ص:  345 ] أنه  إنما قال لها لو أن صاحبك أكل طعاما ولم يسم الله عليه لعوفي  مما به من  البلاء والله أعلم وفي بعض الكتب إن إبليس قال لها اسجدي لي  سجدة حتى أرد  عليك المال والأولاد وأعافي زوجك فرجعت إلى أيوب  فأخبرته   بما قال لها [ وما أراها ] قال لقد أتاك عدو الله ليفتنك عن دينك ثم أقسم  [  إن عافاه الله ] ليضربنها مائة جلدة وقال عند ذلك مسني الضر من طمع  إبليس  في سجود حرمتي له ودعائه إياها وإياي إلى الكفر ثم إن الله عز وجل  رحم   [ رحمة ]  امرأة أيوب  بصبرها معه على البلاء وخفف عليها وأراد أن يبر يمين أيوب  ، فأمره أن يأخذ ضغثا يشتمل على مائة عود صغار فيضربها به ضربة واحدة كما قال تعالى وخذ بيدك ضغثا فاضرب به ولا تحنث   ( ص : 44 ) ، وروي أن إبليس اتخذ تابوتا وجعل فيه أدوية وقعد على طريق امرأته يداوي الناس فمرت به امرأة أيوب  فقالت [ يا شيخ ] إن لي مريضا أفتداويه؟ قال نعم [ والله ] لا أريد شيئا إلا أن يقول إذا شفيته أنت شفيتني فذكرت ذلك لأيوب  فقال هو إبليس قد خدعك وحلف إن شفاه الله أن يضربها مائة جلدة   . 

 وقال وهب  وغيره كانت امرأة أيوب  تعمل   للناس وتجيئه بقوته فلما طال عليه البلاء وسئمها الناس فلم يستعملها أحد   التمست له يوما من الأيام ما تطعمه فما وجدت شيئا فجزت قرنا من رأسها   فباعته برغيف فأتته به فقال لها أين قرنك؟ فأخبرته فحينئذ قال ( مسني الضر   ) 

 وقال قوم إنما قال ذلك حين قصدت الدود إلى قلبه ولسانه فخشي أن يفتر عن الذكر والفكر 

 وقال حبيب بن أبي ثابت     : لم يدع الله  بالكشف عنه حتى ظهرت له ثلاثة أشياء أحدها قدم عليه صديقان  حين بلغهما  خبره فجاءا إليه ولم يبق له إلا عيناه ورأيا أمرا عظيما فقالا  لو كان لك  عند الله منزلة ما أصابك هذا والثاني أن امرأته طلبت طعاما فلم  تجد ما  تطعمه فباعت ذؤابتها وحملت إليه طعاما والثالث قول إبليس إني أداويه  على  أن يقول أنت شفيتني 

 وقيل إن إبليس وسوس إليه أن امرأتك زنت فقطعت ذؤابتها فحينئذ عيل صبره   فدعا وحلف ليضربنها مائة جلدة . وقيل معناه مسني الضر من شماتة الأعداء حتى   روي أنه قيل له [ بعدما   [ ص: 346 ] عوفي ] ما كان أشد عليك في بلائك قال شماتة الأعداء . وقيل قال ذلك حين وقعت دودة من فخذه فردها إلى موضعها 

 وقال كلي    : فقد جعلني  الله طعامك فعضته  عضة زاد ألمها على جميع ما قاسى من عض الديدان فإن قيل  إن الله سماه صابرا  وقد أظهر الشكوى والجزع بقوله : ( إني مسني الضر   ) و ( مسني الشيطان بنصب   ) ( ص 41 ) ، قيل ليس هذا شكاية إنما هو دعاء بدليل قوله تعالى ( فاستجبنا له   ) على أن الجزع إنما هو في الشكوى إلى الخلق فأما الشكوى إلى الله عز وجل فلا يكون جزعا ولا ترك صبر كما قال يعقوب    : ( إنما أشكو بثي وحزني إلى الله   ) ( يوسف 86 ) . قال سفيان بن عيينة    : وكذلك من أظهر الشكوى إلى الناس وهو راض بقضاء الله لا يكون ذلك جزعا كما روي أن جبريل  دخل على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مرضه فقال كيف تجدك؟ قال " أجدني مغموما وأجدني مكروبا "   . 

 وقال  لعائشة  حين قالت وارأساه ،   " بل أنا وارأساه "   .* 
*

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (291)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية84 إلى الاية 96

( فاستجبنا له فكشفنا ما به من ضر وآتيناه أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة من عندنا وذكرى للعابدين   ( 84 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( فاستجبنا له فكشفنا ما به من ضر    ) وذلك أنه قال اركض برجلك فركض برجله فنبعت عين [ ماء ] فأمره أن يغتسل  منها ففعل فذهب كل داء كان بظاهره ثم مشى أربعين خطوة فأمره أن يضرب برجله  الأرض مرة أخرى ففعل فنبعت عين ماء بارد فأمره فشرب منها فذهب كل داء كان  بباطنه فصار كأصح ما يكون من الرجال وأجملهم 

 ( وآتيناه أهله ومثلهم معهم   ) واختلفوا في ذلك فقال ابن مسعود  وقتادة  ،  وابن عباس  ، والحسن  ، وأكثر المفسرين رد الله عز وجل إليه أهله وأولاده بأعيانهم أحياهم الله له وأعطاه مثلهم معهم وهو ظاهر القرآن . 

 قال الحسن    : آتاه الله المثل من نسل ماله الذي رده الله [ إليه وأهله ] يدل عليه ما روى   [ ص: 347 ] الضحاك   وابن عباس  أن الله عز وجل رد إلى المرأة شبابها فولدت له ستة وعشرين ذكرا . 

 قال وهب  كان له سبع بنات وثلاثة بنين 

 وقال ابن يسار    : كان له سبع بنين وسبع بنات 

 وروي عن أنس  يرفعه  أنه كان له أندران أندر للقمح وأندر للشعير فبعث الله عز وجل سحابتين  فأفرغت إحداهما على أندر القمح الذهب وأفرغت الأخرى على أندر الشعير الورق  حتى فاض   . 

 وروي أن الله تعالى بعث إليه  ملكا وقال إن ربك يقرئك السلام بصبرك فاخرج إلى أندرك فخرج إليه فأرسل الله  عليه جرادا من ذهب فطارت واحدة فاتبعها وردها إلى أندره فقال له الملك أما  يكفيك ما في أندرك؟ فقال هذه بركة من بركات ربي ولا أشبع من بركته   . 

 أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن الحسين القطان  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  ، قال أخبرنا  أبو هريرة  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " بينا أيوب  يغتسل عريانا خر عليه جراد من ذهب فجعل أيوب  يحثي في ثوبه فناداه ربه [ يا أيوب    ] ألم أكن أغنيك عما ترى؟ قال بلى يا رب وعزتك ولكن لا غنى بي عن بركتك "   . وقال قوم أتى الله أيوب  في الدنيا مثل أهله الذين هلكوا فأما الذين هلكوا فإنهم لم يردوا عليه في الدنيا قال عكرمة    : قيل لأيوب     : إن أهلك لك في الآخرة فإن شئت عجلناهم لك في الدنيا وإن شئت كانوا لك  في الآخرة وآتيناك مثلهم في الدنيا فقال يكونون لي في الآخرة وأوتى مثلهم  في الدنيا فعلى هذا يكون معنى الآية وآتيناه أهله في الآخرة ومثلهم معهم في  الدنيا وأراد بالأهل الأولاد ( رحمة من عندنا   ) أي نعمة من عندنا ، ( وذكرى للعابدين   ) أي عظة وعبرة لهم 
[ ص: 348 ]   ( وإسماعيل وإدريس وذا الكفل كل من الصابرين   ( 85 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإسماعيل ) يعني ابن إبراهيم  ، ( وإدريس ) وهو أخنوخ  ، ( وذا الكفل كل من الصابرين   ) على أمر الله واختلفوا في ذا الكفل   . 

قال عطاء    : إن نبيا من أنبياء بني إسرائيل  أوحى الله إليه أني أريد قبض روحك فاعرض ملكك على بني إسرائيل  فمن  تكفل لك أن يصلي بالليل لا يفتر ويصوم بالنهار ولا يفطر ويقضي بين الناس  ولا يغضب فادفع ملكك إليه ففعل ذلك فقام شاب فقال أنا أتكفل لك بهذا فتكفل  ووفى به فشكر الله له ونبأه فسمي ذا الكفل    . 

 وقال مجاهد    : لما كبر اليسع  قال  [ لو ] أني أستخلف رجلا على الناس يعمل عليهم في حياتي حتى أنظر كيف يعمل  قال فجمع الناس فقال من يتقبل مني بثلاث أستخلفه يصوم النهار ويقوم الليل  ولا يغضب فقام رجل تزدريه العين فقال أنا فرده ذلك اليوم وقال مثلها اليوم  الآخر فسكت الناس وقام ذلك الرجل فقال : أنا فاستخلفه فأتاه إبليس في صورة  شيخ ضعيف حين أخذ مضجعه للقائلة وكان لا ينام بالليل [ والنهار ] إلا تلك  النومة فدق الباب فقال من هذا؟ قال شيخ كبير مظلوم فقام ففتح الباب فقال إن  بيني وبين قومي خصومة وإنهم ظلموني وفعلوا وفعلوا فجعل يطول حتى حضر  الرواح وذهبت القائلة ، فقال إذا رحت فائتني [ فإني ] آخذ حقك فانطلق وراح  فكان في مجلسه ينظر هل يرى الشيخ فلم يره فقام يبتغيه فلما كان الغد جلس  يقضي بين الناس وينتظره فلا يراه فلما رجع إلى القائلة فأخذ مضجعه أتاه فدق  الباب فقال من هذا؟ فقال الشيخ المظلوم ففتح [ له الباب ] فقال ألم أقل لك  إذا قعدت فائتني؟ فقال إنهم أخبث قوم إذا عرفوا أنك قاعد قالوا نحن نعطيك  حقك وإذا قمت جحدوني قال فانطلق فإذا رحت فائتني ففاتته القائلة وراح فجعل  ينظر فلا يراه فشق عليه النعاس فقال لبعض أهله لا تدعن أحدا يقرب هذا الباب  حتى أنام فإنه قد شق علي النوم فلما كان تلك الساعة جاء فلم يأذن له الرجل  فلما أعياه نظر فرأى كوة في البيت فتسور منها فإذا هو في البيت يدق الباب  من داخل فاستيقظ فقال يا فلان ألم آمرك ، فقال أما من قبلي فلم تؤت فانظر  من أين أتيت فقام إلى الباب فإذا هو مغلق كما أغلقه وإذا الرجل معه في  البيت فقال أتنام والخصوم ببابك؟ فعرفه فقال أعدو   [ ص: 349 ] الله؟ قال نعم أعييتني ففعلت ما ترى لأغضبك فعصمك الله فسمي ذا الكفل  لأنه تكفل بأمر فوفى به . 

 وقيل إن إبليس جاءه وقال إن لي غريما يمطلني فأحب أن تقوم معي وتستوفي حقي  منه فانطلق معه حتى إذا كان في السوق خلاه وذهب وروي أنه اعتذر إليه وقال  إن صاحبي هرب 

 وقيل إن ذا الكفل رجل كفل أن يصلي كل ليلة مائة ركعة إلى أن يقبضه الله فوفى به . 

 واختلفوا في أنه كان نبيا ، فقال بعضهم كان نبيا . وقيل هو إلياس    . وقيل : زكريا    . وقال أبو موسى    : لم يكن نبيا ولكن كان عبدا صالحا . 
( وأدخلناهم في رحمتنا إنهم من الصالحين   ( 86 ) وذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضبا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى في الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين   ( 87 ) ) 

 ( وأدخلناهم في رحمتنا   ) يعني ما أنعم الله عليهم من النبوة وصيرهم إليه في الجنة من الثواب ( إنهم من الصالحين   ) قوله عز وجل ( وذا النون ) أي اذكر صاحب الحوت وهو يونس بن متى  ، ( إذ ذهب مغاضبا   ) اختلفوا في معناه 

 فقال الضحاك    : مغاضبا لقومه وهو رواية العوفي  وغيره عن ابن عباس  ، قال كان يونس  وقومه يسكنون فلسطين    1 فغزاهم ملك فسبى منهم تسعة أسباط ونصفا وبقي سبط ونصف فأوحى الله إلى شعياء  النبي أن سر إلى حزقيل  الملك وقل له حتى يوجه نبيا قويا فإني ألقي [ الرعب ] في قلوب أولئك حتى يرسلوا معه بني إسرائيل  ، فقال له الملك فمن ترى وكان في مملكته خمسة من الأنبياء فقال يونس    : إنه قوي أمين فدعا الملك يونس  فأمره أن يخرج فقال له يونس    : هل أمرك الله بإخراجي؟ قال لا قال فهل سماني لك؟ قال لا قال فهاهنا غيري أنبياء أقوياء فألحوا   [ ص: 350 ] عليه فخرج من بينهم مغاضبا للنبي وللملك ولقومه فأتى بحر الروم  فركبه . 

وقال عروة بن الزبير   وسعيد بن جبير  وجماعة  ذهب عن قومه مغاضبا لربه إذ كشف عن قومه العذاب بعدما أوعدهم وكره أن يكون  بين قوم قد جربوا عليه الخلف فيما أوعدهم واستحيا منهم ولم يعلم السبب  الذي به رفع العذاب وكان غضبه أنفة من ظهور خلف وعده وأنه يسمى كذابا لا  كراهية لحكم الله تعالى   . 

 وفي بعض الأخبار أنه كان من عادة قومه أن يقتلوا من جربوا عليه الكذب فخشي  أن يقتلوه لما لم يأتهم العذاب للميعاد فغضب والمغاضبة هاهنا كالمفاعلة  التي تكون من واحد كالمسافرة والمعاقبة فمعنى قوله مغاضبا أي : غضبان 

 وقال الحسن    : إنما  غضب ربه عز وجل من أجل أنه أمره بالمسير إلى قومه لينذرهم بأسه ويدعوهم  إليه فسأل ربه أن ينظره ليتأهب للشخوص إليهم فقيل له إن الأمر أسرع من ذلك  حتى سأل أن ينظر إلا أن يأخذ نعلا يلبسها فلم ينظر وكان في خلقه ضيق [ فذهب  مغاضبا ] . 

وعن ابن عباس  ، قال أتى جبريل  يونس  فقال انطلق إلى أهل نينوى  فأنذرهم قال ألتمس دابة قال الأمر أعجل من ذلك فغضب فانطلق إلى السفينة   . 

وقال  وهب بن منبه    : إن يونس بن متى  كان  عبدا صالحا وكان في خلقه ضيق فلما حمل عليه أثقال النبوة تفسخ تحتها تفسخ  الربع تحت الحمل الثقيل فقذفها من يده وخرج هاربا منها فلذلك أخرجه الله من  أولي العزم من الرسل وقال لنبيه [ محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ] ( فاصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل   ) ( الأحقاف 35 ) ، وقال : ( ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت   ) ( القلم 48 ) .   [ ص: 351 ] 

 قوله عز وجل ( فظن أن لن نقدر عليه   ) أي لن نقضي بالعقوبة قاله مجاهد  وقتادة  والضحاك  والكلبي  ، وهو رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس  يقال قدر الله الشيء تقديرا وقدر يقدر قدرا بمعنى واحد ومنه قوله : ( نحن قدرنا بينكم الموت   ) ( الواقعة 60 ) في قراءة من قرأها بالتخفيف دليل هذا التأويل قراءة عمر بن عبد العزيز   والزهري    : " فظن أن لن نقدر عليه " بالتشديد وقال عطاء  وكثير  من العلماء معناه فظن أن لن نضيق عليه الحبس من قوله تعالى : ( الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر   ) ( الرعد : 26 ) ، أي يضيق وقال ابن زيد    : هو استفهام معناه أفظن أنه يعجز ربه فلا يقدر عليه وقرأ يعقوب  يقدر [ بضم الياء ] على المجهول خفيفا 

وعن الحسن  قال بلغني أن يونس  لما  أصاب الذنب انطلق مغاضبا لربه واستزله الشيطان حتى ظن أن لن نقدر عليه  وكان له سلف وعبادة فأبى الله أن يدعه للشيطان فقذفه في بطن الحوت فمكث فيه  أربعين من بين يوم وليلة . وقال عطاء     : سبعة أيام [ وقيل ثلاثة أيام ] . وقيل إن الحوت ذهب به مسيرة ستة آلاف  سنة . وقيل بلغ به تخوم الأرض السابعة فتاب إلى ربه تعالى في بطن الحوت  وراجع نفسه فقال لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين حين عصيتك وما  صنعت من شيء فلن أعبد غيرك فأخرجه الله من بطن الحوت برحمته والتأويلات  المتقدمة أولى بحال الأنبياء أنه ذهب مغاضبا لقومه أو للملك ( فنادى في الظلمات   ) أي ظلمة الليل وظلمة البحر وظلمة بطن الحوت ( أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين   ) 

 وروي عن  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا أوحى  الله إلى الحوت أن خذه ولا تخدش له لحما ولا تكسر له عظما فأخذه ثم هوى به  إلى مسكنه في البحر فلما انتهى به إلى أسفل البحر سمع يونس  حسا  فقال في نفسه ما هذا؟ فأوحى الله إليه أن هذا تسبيح دواب البحر ، قال فسبح  وهو في بطن الحوت فسمعت الملائكة تسبيحه فقالوا يا ربنا نسمع صوتا ضعيفا  بأرض غريبة وفي رواية صوتا معروفا من مكان مجهول ، فقال ذاك عبدي يونس  عصاني فحبسته في بطن الحوت فقالوا العبد الصالح الذي كان يصعد إليك منه في كل يوم وليلة عمل صالح؟ قال نعم فشفعوا له عند ذلك   [ ص: 352 ] فأمر الحوت فقذفه إلى الساحل كما قال الله تعالى ( فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم   ) ( الصافات 145 ) . 
( فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين   ( 88 ) وزكريا إذ نادى ربه رب لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين   ( 89 ) ) 

 فلذلك قوله عز وجل ( فاستجبنا له   ) يعني أجبناه ، ( ونجيناه من الغم   ) من تلك الظلمات ، ( وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين   ) من كل كرب إذا دعونا واستغاثوا بنا قرأ ابن عامر  وعاصم  برواية أبي بكر     : " نجي " بنون واحدة وتشديد الجيم وتسكين الياء لأنها مكتوبة في المصحف  بنون واحدة واختلف النحاة في هذه القراءة فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنها لحن لأنه لو  كان على ما لم يسم فاعله لم تسكن الياء ورفع المؤمنون ومنهم من صوبها وذكر  الفراء أن لها وجها آخر وهو إضمار المصدر أي نجا النجاء المؤمنين ونصب  المؤمنين كقولك ضرب الضرب زيدا ثم تقول ضرب زيدا بالنصب على إضمار المصدر  وسكن الياء في " نجي " كما يسكنون في بقي ونحوها ، قال القتيبي  من  قرأ بنون واحدة والتشديد فإنما أراد ننجي من التنجية إلا أنه أدغم وحذف  نونا طلبا للخفة ولم يرضه النحويون لبعد مخرج النون من الجيم والإدغام يكون  عند قرب المخرج وقراءة العامة ( ننجي ) بنونين من الإنجاء وإنما كتبت بنون  واحدة لأن النون الثانية كانت ساكنة والساكن غير ظاهر على اللسان فحذفت  كما فعلوا في إلا حذفوا النون من إن لخفائها واختلفوا في أن رسالة يونس  متى كانت ؟ فروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : كانت بعد أن أخرجه الله من بطن الحوت بدليل أن الله عز وجل ذكره في سورة الصافات ، ( فنبذناه بالعراء   ) ( الصافات 145 ) ، ثم ذكر بعده ( وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون   ) ( الصافات 147 ) ، وقال الآخرون إنها كانت من قبل بدليل قوله تعالى ( وإن يونس لمن المرسلين إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون   ) ( الصافات 139 - 140 ) . قوله عز وجل ( وزكريا إذ نادى ربه   ) دعا ربه ( رب لا تذرني فردا   ) وحيدا لا ولد لي وارزقني وارثا ( وأنت خير الوارثين   ) ثناء على الله بأنه الباقي بعد فناء الخلق وأنه أفضل من بقي حيا 
[ ص: 353 ]   ( فاستجبنا له ووهبنا له يحيى وأصلحنا له زوجه إنهم كانوا يسارعون في الخيرات ويدعوننا رغبا ورهبا وكانوا لنا خاشعين   ( 90 ) والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين   ( 91 ) إن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاعبدون   ( 92 ) 

 ( فاستجبنا له ووهبنا له يحيى   ) ولدا ( وأصلحنا له زوجه    ) أي جعلناها ولودا بعد ما كانت عقيما قاله أكثر المفسرين وقال بعضهم  كانت سيئة الخلق فأصلحها له بأن رزقها حسن الخلق . ( إنهم ) يعني الأنبياء  الذين سماهم في هذه السورة ( كانوا يسارعون في الخيرات ويدعوننا رغبا   ) طمعا ( ورهبا ) خوفا رغبا من رحمة الله ورهبا من عذاب الله ( وكانوا لنا خاشعين   ) أي متواضعين قال قتادة    : ذللا لأمر الله قال مجاهد    : الخشوع هو الخوف اللازم في القلب   . ( والتي أحصنت فرجها   ) حفظت من الحرام وأراد مريم بنت عمران  ، ( فنفخنا فيها من روحنا   ) أي أمرنا جبرائيل  حتى نفخ في جيب درعها وأحدثنا بذلك النفخ المسيح في بطنها وأضاف الروح إليه تشريفا لعيسى  عليه السلام ( وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين    ) أي دلالة على كمال قدرتنا على خلق ولد من غير أب ولم يقل آيتين وهما  آيتان لأن معنى الكلام وجعلنا شأنهما وأمرهما آية ولأن الآية كانت فيهما  واحدة وهي أنها أتت به من غير فحل قوله عز وجل : ( إن هذه أمتكم   ) أي ملتكم ودينكم ، ( أمة واحدة    ) أي دينا واحدا وهو الإسلام فأبطل ما سوى الإسلام من الأديان وأصل الأمة  الجماعة التي هي على مقصد واحد فجعلت الشريعة أمة واحدة لاجتماع أهلها على  مقصد واحد ونصب أمة على القطع ( وأنا ربكم فاعبدون   ) 
( وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم كل إلينا راجعون   ( 93 ) فمن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا كفران لسعيه وإنا له كاتبون   ( 94 ) وحرام على قرية أهلكناها أنهم لا يرجعون   ( 95 ) حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج وهم من كل حدب ينسلون   ( 96 ) ) 

 ( وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم   ) أي اختلفوا في الدين فصاروا فرقا وأحزابا قال الكلبي    : [ فرقوا دينهم بينهم ] يلعن بعضهم بعضا ويتبرأ بعضهم من بعض والتقطع هاهنا بمعنى التقطيع ( كل إلينا راجعون   ) فنجزيهم بأعمالهم   [ ص: 354 ]   ( فمن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا كفران لسعيه   ) لا يجحد ولا يبطل سعيه بل يشكر ويثاب عليه ( وإنا له كاتبون   ) لعمله حافظون وقيل معنى الشكر من الله المجازاة ( وحرام على قرية   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر    : " وحرم " بكسر الحاء بلا ألف وقرأ الباقون بالألف " حرام " وهما لغتان مثل حل وحلال 

 قال ابن عباس    : معنى  الآية وحرام على قرية أي أهل قرية ، ( أهلكناها ) أن يرجعوا بعد الهلاك  فعلى هذا تكون " لا " صلة وقال آخرون الحرام بمعنى الواجب فعلى هذا تكون "  لا " ثابتا معناه واجبا على أهل قرية أهلكناهم ( أنهم لا يرجعون   ) إلى الدنيا 

 وقال الزجاج    : معناه  وحرام على أهل قرية أهلكناهم أي حكمنا بهلاكهم أن تتقبل أعمالهم لأنهم لا  يرجعون أي لا يتوبون والدليل على هذا المعنى أنه قال في الآية التي قبلها (  فمن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا كفران لسعيه   ) أي يتقبل عمله ثم ذكر هذه الآية عقيبه وبين أن الكافر لا يتقبل عمله قوله عز وجل : ( حتى إذا فتحت   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو جعفر  ويعقوب    : فتحت " بالتشديد على التكثير وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف ، ( يأجوج ومأجوج   ) يريد فتح السد عن يأجوج  ومأجوج  ، ( وهم من كل حدب    ) أي نشز وتل والحدب المكان المرتفع ، ( ينسلون ) يسرعون النزول من  الآكام والتلال كنسلان الذئب وهو سرعة مشيه واختلفوا في هذه الكناية فقال  قوم عني بهم يأجوج  ومأجوج  بدليل ما روينا عن النواس بن سمعان  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال   " ويبعث الله يأجوج  ومأجوج  وهم من كل حدب ينسلون " وقال قوم أراد جميع الخلق يعني أنهم يخرجون من قبورهم ويدل عليه قراءة مجاهد  وهم من كل جدث بالجيم والثاء كما قال ( فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون   ) ( يس 51 ) .   [ ص: 355 ] 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر الجرجاني  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، أخبرنا  مسلم بن حجاج  ، أخبرنا  أبو خيثمة زهير بن حرب  ، أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن فرات القزاز  ، عن  أبي الطفيل  ، عن حذيفة بن أسيد الغفاري  ، قال اطلع  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم علينا ونحن نتذاكر فقال ما تذكرون؟ قالوا نذكر  الساعة . قال " إنها لن تقوم حتى تروا قبلها عشر آيات فذكر الدخان والدجال  والدابة وطلوع الشمس من مغربها ونزول عيسى  ابن مريم ويأجوج  ومأجوج  ، وثلاثة خسوف خسف بالمغرب وخسف بالمشرق وخسف بجزيرة العرب وآخر ذلك نار تخرج من اليمن  تطرد الناس إلى محشرهم "   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (292)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية97 إلى الاية 112


( واقترب الوعد الحق فإذا هي شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا يا ويلنا قد كنا في غفلة من هذا بل كنا ظالمين   ( 97 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( واقترب الوعد الحق   ) يعني القيامة قال الفراء  وجماعة الواو في قوله واقترب [ مقحمة فمعناه حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج اقترب ] الوعد الحق كما قال الله تعالى ( فلما أسلما وتله للجبين وناديناه   ) ( الصافات 103 ) أي ناديناه والدليل عليه ما روي عن حذيفة  قال لو أن رجلا اقتنى فلوا بعد خروج يأجوج  ومأجوج  لم يركبه حتى تقوم الساعة وقال قوم لا يجوز طرح الواو وجعلوا جواب حتى إذا فتحت في قوله يا ويلنا فيكون مجاز الآية حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج  ومأجوج  واقترب الوعد الحق قالوا يا ويلنا قد كنا في غفلة من هذا قوله ( فإذا هي شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا   ) وفي قوله " هي " ثلاثة أوجه 

 أحدها أنها كناية عن الأبصار ثم أظهر الأبصار بيانا معناه فإذا الأبصار شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا 

 والثاني أن " هي " تكون عمادا كقوله ( فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار   ) ( الحج : 46 ) . 

 والثالث أن يكون تمام الكلام عند قوله : " هي " على معنى فإذا هي بارزة يعني من قربها كأنها حاضرة ثم ابتدأ : ( شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا   ) على تقديم الخبر على الابتداء مجازها أبصار الذين كفروا شاخصة قال الكلبي    : شخصت أبصار الكفار فلا تكاد تطرف من شدة ذلك اليوم وهوله يقولون ، ( يا ويلنا قد كنا في غفلة من هذا   ) اليوم ( بل كنا ظالمين   ) بوضعنا   [ ص: 356 ] العبادة في غير موضعها
( إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم أنتم لها واردون   ( 98 ) لو كان هؤلاء آلهة ما وردوها وكل فيها خالدون   ( 99 ) لهم فيها زفير وهم فيها لا يسمعون   ( 100 ) إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون   ( 101 ) ) 

 ( إنكم ) أيها المشركون ( وما تعبدون من دون الله   ) يعني الأصنام ( حصب جهنم   ) أي : وقودها وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : حطبها والحصب في لغة أهل اليمن    : الحطب وقال عكرمة    : هو الحطب بلغة الحبشة    . قال الضحاك    : يعني يرمون بهم في النار كما يرمى بالحصباء وأصل الحصب الرمي قال الله عز وجل ( أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا   ) ( القمر 34 ) أي ريحا ترميهم بحجارة وقرأ  علي بن أبي طالب    : حطب جهنم ( أنتم لها واردون   ) أي فيها داخلون . ( لو كان هؤلاء   ) يعني الأصنام ( آلهة ) على الحقيقة ( ما وردوها   ) أي ما دخل عابدوها النار ( وكل فيها خالدون   ) يعني العابد والمعبودين ( لهم فيها زفير وهم فيها لا يسمعون   ) قال ابن مسعود     : في هذه الآية إذا بقي في النار من يخلد فيها جعلوا في توابيت من نار ثم  جعلت تلك التوابيت في توابيت أخرى [ ثم تلك التوابيت في توابيت أخر ]  عليها مسامير من نار فلا يسمعون شيئا ولا يرى أحد منهم أن في النار أحدا  يعذب غيره ، ثم استثنى فقال ( إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى   ) قال بعض أهل العلم إن هاهنا بمعنى إلا الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى يعني السعادة والعدة الجميلة بالجنة ( أولئك عنها مبعدون    ) قيل الآية عامة في كل من سبقت لهم من الله السعادة وقال أكثر المفسرين  عني بذلك كل من عبد من دون الله وهو لله طائع ولعبادة من يعبده كاره وذلك أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم دخل المسجد وصناديد قريش في الحطيم وحول الكعبة  ثلاثمائة وستون صنما فعرض له النضر بن الحارث  ، فكلمه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى أفحمه ثم تلا عليه ( إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم   ) الآيات الثلاثة ثم قام فأقبل عبد الله بن الزبعرى السهمي  فأخبره الوليد بن المغيرة  بما قال لهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال عبد الله أما والله لو وجدته لخصمته فدعوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له ابن الزبعرى    : أنت قلت   [ ص: 357 ]   " إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم " ؟ قال نعم ، قال أليست اليهود  تعبد عزيرا  والنصارى  تعبد المسيح  ، وبنو مليح  يعبدون الملائكة؟ فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بل هم يعبدون الشياطين فأنزل الله عز وجل ( إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى   ) يعني عزيرا  والمسيح  والملائكة ( أولئك عنها مبعدون   ) وأنزل في ابن الزبعرى    : ( ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلا بل هم قوم خصمون   ) ( الزخرف 58 ) ، وزعم جماعة أن المراد من الآية الأصنام لأن الله تعالى قال ( وما تعبدون من دون الله   ) ولو أراد به الملائكة والناس لقال ومن تعبدون من دون الله . 
( لا يسمعون حسيسها وهم في ما اشتهت أنفسهم خالدون   ( 102 ) لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر وتتلقاهم الملائكة هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون   ( 103 ) ) 

 ( لا يسمعون حسيسها   ) يعني صوتها وحركة تلهبها إذا نزلوا منازلهم في الجنة والحس والحسيس الصوت الخفي : ( وهم في ما اشتهت أنفسهم خالدون   ) مقيمون كما قال ( وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين   ) ( الزخرف 71 ) . ( لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر   ) قال ابن عباس    : الفزع الأكبر النفخة الأخيرة بدليل قوله عز وجل ( ويوم ينفخ في الصور ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض   ) ( النمل 87 ) ، قال الحسن    : حين يؤمر بالعبد إلى النار قال  ابن جريج    : حين يذبح الموت وينادى يا أهل الجنة خلود فلا موت ويا أهل النار خلود فلا موت وقال سعيد بن جبير  والضحاك    : هو أن تطبق عليهم جهنم وذلك بعد أن يخرج الله منها من يريد أن يخرجه   . ( وتتلقاهم الملائكة   ) أي تستقبلهم الملائكة على أبواب الجنة يهنئونهم ويقولون : ( هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون   ) 
[ ص: 358 ]   ( يوم نطوي السماء كطي السجل للكتب كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين   ( 104 ) ولقد كتبنا في الزبور من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون   ( 105 ) ) 

 ( يوم نطوي السماء   ) قرأ أبو جعفر    : " تطوى " بالتاء وضمها وفتح الواو و " السماء " رفع على المجهول وقرأ العامة بالنون وفتحها وكسر الواو ، و " السماء " نصب ، ( كطي السجل للكتب   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  عن عاصم  للكتب على الجمع وقرأ الآخرون للكتاب على الواحد واختلفوا في السجل فقال  السدي    : السجل ملك يكتب أعمال العباد واللام زائدة أي كطي السجل للكتب كقوله ( ردف لكم   ) ( النمل 72 ) ، اللام فيه زائدة وقال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  والأكثرون  : السجل الصحيفة للكتب أي لأجل ما كتب معناه كطي الصحيفة على مكتوبها ،  والسجل اسم مشتق من المساجلة وهي المكاتبة والطي هو الدرج الذي هو ضد النشر  ( كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده   ) أي كما بدأناهم في بطون أمهاتهم حفاة عراة غرلا كذلك نعيدهم يوم القيامة نظيره قوله تعالى : ( ولقد جئتمونا فرادى كما خلقناكم أول مرة   ) ( الأنعام 94 ) ، وروي عن ابن عباس  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال   " إنكم محشورون حفاة عراة غرلا " ثم قرأ : ( كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين   ) يعني الإعادة والبعث . قوله عز وجل ( ولقد كتبنا في الزبور من بعد الذكر   ) قال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد    : الزبور جميع الكتب المنزلة والذكر أم الكتاب الذي عنده والمعنى من بعد ما كتب ذكره في اللوح المحفوظ . 

 وقال ابن عباس  والضحاك    : الزبور التوراة والذكر الكتب المنزلة من بعد التوراة . 

 وقال الشعبي    : الزبور كتاب داود  ، [ والذكر التوراة وقيل الزبور زبور داود    ] والذكر القرآن وبعد بمعنى قبل كقوله تعالى : ( وكان وراءهم ملك   ) ( الكهف 97 ) : أي أمامهم ( والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها   ) ( النازعات 30 ) قبله ، ( أن الأرض ) يعني أرض الجنة ( يرثها عبادي الصالحون   ) قال مجاهد    : يعني أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم دليله قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 359 ]   ( وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض   ) ( الزمر 74 ) ، وقال ابن عباس    : أراد أن أراضي الكفار يفتحها المسلمون وهذا حكم من الله بإظهار الدين وإعزاز المسلمين وقيل أراد بالأرض الأرض المقدسة 
( إن في هذا لبلاغا لقوم عابدين   ( 106 ) وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين   ( 107 ) قل إنما يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فهل أنتم مسلمون   ( 108 ) فإن تولوا فقل آذنتكم على سواء وإن أدري أقريب أم بعيد ما توعدون   ( 109 ) ) 

 ( إن في هذا    ) أي في هذا القرآن ( لبلاغا ) وصولا إلى البغية أي من اتبع القرآن وعمل  به وصل إلى ما يرجوه من الثواب وقيل بلاغا أي : كفاية يقال في هذا الشيء  بلاغ و بلغة أي : كفاية والقرآن زاد الجنة كبلاغ المسافر ( لقوم عابدين   ) أي المؤمنين الذين يعبدون الله وقال ابن عباس    : عالمين وقال كعب الأحبار    : هم أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم أهل الصلوات الخمس وشهر رمضان ( وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين   ) قال ابن زيد    : يعني رحمة للمؤمنين خاصة فهو رحمة لهم . [ وقال ابن عباس     : هو عام في حق من آمن ومن لم يؤمن فمن آمن فهو رحمة له ] في الدنيا  والآخرة ومن لم يؤمن فهو رحمة له في الدنيا بتأخير العذاب عنهم ورفع المسخ  والخسف والاستئصال عنهم وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إنما أنا رحمة مهداة "   . ( قل إنما يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فهل أنتم مسلمون   ) أي أسلموا ( فإن تولوا فقل آذنتكم   ) أي أعلمتكم بالحرب وأن لا صلح بيننا ( على سواء    ) أي إنذار بين يستوي في علمه لا استيذانا به دونكم لتتأهبوا لما يراد  بكم أي آذنتكم على وجه نستوي نحن وأنتم في العلم به وقيل لتستووا في  الإيمان ، ( وإن أدري   ) أي وما أعلم ( أقريب أم بعيد ما توعدون   ) يعني القيامة 
[ ص: 360 ]   ( إنه يعلم الجهر من القول ويعلم ما تكتمون   ( 110 ) وإن أدري لعله فتنة لكم ومتاع إلى حين   ( 111 ) قال رب احكم ‎بالحق وربنا الرحمن المستعان على ما تصفون   ( 112 ) ) 

 ( إنه يعلم الجهر من القول ويعلم ما تكتمون   ) . ( وإن أدري لعله   ) أي لعل تأخير العذاب عنكم كناية عن غير مذكور ، ( فتنة ) اختبار ، ( لكم ) ليرى كيف صنيعكم وهو أعلم ( ومتاع إلى حين   ) أي تتمتعون إلى انقضاء آجالكم ( قال رب احكم ‎بالحق   ) قرأ حفص  عن عاصم    : ( قال رب احكم    ) والآخرون " قل رب احكم " افصل بيني وبين من كذبني بالحق فإن قيل كيف  قال احكم بالحق والله لا يحكم إلا بالحق؟ قيل الحق هاهنا بمعنى العذاب كأنه  استعجل العذاب لقومه فعذبوا يوم بدر نظيره قوله تعالى : (ربنا افتح بيننا وبين قومنا بالحق    ) ( الأعراف 89 ) ، وقال أهل المعاني معناه رب احكم بحكمك الحق فحذف  الحكم وأقيم الحق مقامه والله تعالى يحكم بالحق طلب أو لم يطلب ومعنى الطلب  ظهور الرغبة من الطالب في حكمه الحق ( وربنا الرحمن المستعان على ما تصفون   ) من الكذب والباطل 
[ ص: 361 ]  [ ص: 362 ]  [ ص: 363 ] سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ غَيْرَ آيَاتٍ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ( هَذَانَ خَصْمَانِ   ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ ( وَهُدُوا إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْحَمِيدِ   ) . بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ   ( 1 ) يَوْمَ  تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ  ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى  وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمْ   ) أَيْ احْذَرُوا عِقَابَهُ بِطَاعَتِهِ ، ( إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ   ) وَالزَّلْزَلَةُ وَالزِّلْزَالُ شِدَّةُ الْحَرَكَةِ عَلَى الْحَالَةِ الْهَائِلَةِ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذِهِ الزَّلْزَلَةِ 

 فَقَالَ عَلْقَمَةُ   وَالشَّعْبِيُّ    : هِيَ مِنْ أَشْرَاطِ السَّاعَةِ . [ وَقِيلَ قِيَامُ السَّاعَةِ ] . 

 وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : هَذِهِ الزَّلْزَلَةُ تَكُونُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : زَلْزَلَةُ السَّاعَةِ قِيَامُهَا فَتَكُونُ مَعَهَا   . ( يَوْمَ تَرَوْنَهَا   ) يَعْنِي السَّاعَةَ وَقِيلَ الزَّلْزَلَةُ ، ( تَذْهَلُ ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : تُشْغَلُ ، وَقِيلَ تَنْسَى ، يُقَالُ ذَهَلْتُ عَنْ كَذَا أَيْ تَرَكْتُهُ وَاشْتُغِلْتُ بِغَيْرِهِ . ( كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ    ) أَيْ كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ مَعَهَا وَلَدٌ تُرْضِعُهُ يُقَالُ امْرَأَةٌ  مُرْضِعٌ بِلَا هَاءٍ إِذَا أُرِيدَ بِهِ الصِّفَةُ مِثْلَ حَائِضٍ  وَحَامِلٍ فَإِذَا أَرَادُوا الْفِعْلَ أَدْخَلُوا الْهَاءَ ( وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا   ) أَيْ تُسْقِطُ وَلَدَهَا مِنْ هَوْلِ ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ   [ ص: 364 ] 

قَالَ الْحَسَنُ     : تَذْهَلُ الْمُرْضِعَةُ عَنْ وَلَدِهَا بِغَيْرِ فِطَامٍ وَتَضَعُ  الْحَامِلُ مَا فِي بَطْنِهَا بِغَيْرِ تَمَامٍ وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى  أَنَّ هَذِهِ الزَّلْزَلَةَ تَكُونُ فِي الدُّنْيَا لِأَنَّ بَعْدَ  الْبَعْثِ لَا يَكُونُ حَمْلٌ 

 وَمَنْ قَالَ تَكُونُ فِي الْقِيَامَةِ قَالَ هَذَا عَلَى وَجْهِ  تَعْظِيمِ الْأَمْرِ لَا عَلَى حَقِيقَتِهِ كَقَوْلِهِمْ أَصَابَنَا أَمْرٌ  يَشِيبُ فِيهِ الْوَلِيدُ يُرِيدُ شِدَّتَهُ 

 ( وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ    : " سَكْرَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسَكْرَى " بِلَا أَلِفٍ وَهُمَا لُغَتَانِ فِي جَمْعِ السَّكْرَانِ مِثْلُ كَسْلَى وَكُسَالَى 

قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : مَعْنَاهُ وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى مِنَ الشَّرَابِ   . 

 وَقِيلَ مَعْنَاهُ وَتَرَى النَّاسَ كَأَنَّهُمْ سُكَارَى ( وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ   ) 

 أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مَحْمَشٍ الزِّيَادَيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ حَفْصٍ التَّاجِرُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ بْنِ بُكَيْرٍ الْكُوفِيُّ الْعَبْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  وَكِيعٌ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ  ، عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ    " يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَا آدَمُ قُمْ  فَابْعَثْ بَعْثَ النَّارِ قَالَ فَيَقُولُ لَبَّيْكَ وَسَعْدَيْكَ  وَالْخَيْرُ كُلُّهُ فِي يَدَيْكَ يَا رَبِّ وَمَا بَعْثُ النَّارِ؟ قَالَ  فَيَقُولُ مِنْ كُلِّ أَلِفٍ تِسْعَمِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ قَالَ  فَحِينَئِذٍ يَشِيبُ الْمَوْلُودُ وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا  وَتَرَى [ النَّاسَ ] سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ  اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ قَالَ : فَيَقُولُونَ وَأَيُّنَا ذَاكَ الْوَاحِدُ؟  فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "  تِسْعُمِائَةٍ وَتِسْعَةٌ وَتِسْعُونَ مِنْ يَأْجُوجَ  وَمَأْجُوجَ  وَمِنْكُمْ  وَاحِدٌ " فَقَالَ النَّاسُ اللَّهُ أَكْبَرُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو أَنْ  تَكُونُوا رُبُعَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو أَنْ  تَكُونُوا ثُلُثَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَاللَّهِ إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو أَنْ  تَكُونُوا نِصْفَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ قَالَ فَكَبَّرَ النَّاسُ فَقَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مَا أَنْتُمْ  يَوْمَئِذٍ فِي النَّاسِ إِلَّا كَالشَّعْرَةِ الْبَيْضَاءِ فِي الثَّوْرِ  الْأَسْوَدِ أَوِ الشَّعْرَةِ السَّوْدَاءِ فِي الثَّوْرِ الْأَبْيَضِ "   . 

 وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عِمْرَانَ بْنِ حُصَيْنٍ  ،  وَأَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  ، وَغَيْرِهِمَا أَنَّ هَاتَيْنِ الْآيَتَيْنِ نَزَلَتَا فِي   [ ص: 365 ] غَزْوَةِ بَنِي الْمُصْطَلَقِ  لَيْلًا  فَنَادَى [ مُنَادِي ] رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  فَحَثُّوا الْمَطِيَّ حَتَّى كَانُوا حَوْلَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فَقَرَأَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلَمْ يُرَ أَكْثَرَ  بَاكِيًا مِنْ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ فَلِمَا أَصْبَحُوا لَمْ يَحُطُّوا  السُّرُوجَ عَنِ الدَّوَابِّ وَلَمْ يَضْرِبُوا الْخِيَامَ وَلَمْ  يَطْبُخُوا قِدْرًا وَالنَّاسُ مَا بَيْنَ بَاكٍ أَوْ جَالِسٍ حَزِينٍ  مُتَفَكِّرٍ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ    " أَتَدْرُونَ أَيَّ يَوْمٍ ذَلِكَ قَالُوا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ  ، قَالَ ذَلِكَ يَوْمَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ لِآدَمَ قُمْ  فَابْعَثْ بَعْثَ النَّارِ مِنْ وَلَدِكَ فَيَقُولُ آدَمُ مِنْ كُلٍّ كَمْ  فَيَقُولُ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ مِنْ كُلِّ أَلْفٍ تِسْعَمِائَةٍ  وَتِسْعَةً وَتِسْعِينَ إِلَى النَّارِ وَوَاحِدًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ ، قَالَ  فَكَبُرَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَبَكَوْا وَقَالُوا فَمَنْ يَنْجُو  إِذًا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَبْشِرُوا وَسَدِّدُوا وَقَارَبُوا فَإِنَّ مَعَكُمْ  خَلِيقَتَيْنِ مَا كَانَتَا فِي قَوْمٍ إِلَّا كَثَّرَتَاهُ يَأْجُوجُ  وَمَأْجُوجُ  ،  ثُمَّ قَالَ إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو [ أَنْ تَكُونُوا ] ثُلُثَ أَهْلِ  الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرُوا وَحَمِدُوا اللَّهَ ثُمَّ قَالَ إِنِّي لَأَرْجُو  أَنْ تَكُونُوا نِصْفَ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَكَبَّرُوا وَحَمِدُوا اللَّهَ  ثُمَّ قَالَ إِنِّي لَأَرْجُوَ أَنْ تَكُونُوا ثُلُثَيْ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ  وَإِنَّ أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ مِائَةٌ وَعِشْرُونَ صَفًّا ثَمَانُونَ مِنْهَا  أُمَّتِي وَمَا الْمُسْلِمُونَ فِي الْكُفَّارِ إِلَّا كَالشَّامَةِ فِي  جَنْبِ الْبَعِيرِ أَوْ كَالرَّقْمَةِ فِي ذِرَاعِ الدَّابَّةِ بَلْ  كَالشَّعْرَةِ السَّوْدَاءِ فِي الثَّوْرِ الْأَبْيَضِ أَوْ كَالشَّعْرَةِ  الْبَيْضَاءِ فِي الثَّوْرِ الْأَسْوَدِ ثُمَّ قَالَ وَيَدْخُلُ مِنْ  أُمَّتِي سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا الْجَنَّةَ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ فَقَالَ عُمَرُ  سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا؟ قَالَ نَعَمْ وَمَعَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا  فَقَامَ  عُكَّاشَةُ بْنُ مِحْصَنٍ  فَقَالَ  يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي مِنْهُمْ فَقَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ  فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْأَنْصَارِ فَقَالَ ادْعُ اللَّهَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَنِي  مِنْهُمْ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ :  سَبَقَكَ بِهَا عُكَّاشَةُ    "   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (293)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية3 إلى الاية 18

( ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ويتبع كل شيطان مريد   ( 3 ) كتب عليه أنه من تولاه فأنه يضله ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير   ( 4 ) يا  أيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم  من علقة ثم من مضغة مخلقة وغير مخلقة لنبين لكم ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء  إلى أجل مسمى ثم نخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ومنكم من يتوفى ومنكم من يرد  إلى أرذل العمر لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا  عليها الماء اهتزت وربت وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج   ( 5 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم   ) نزلت في النضر بن الحارث  كان كثير الجدل وكان يقول الملائكة بنات الله والقرآن أساطير الأولين وكان ينكر البعث وإحياء من صار ترابا 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويتبع ) أي يتبع في جداله في الله بغير علم ( كل شيطان مريد   ) والمريد المتمرد المستمر في الشر ( كتب عليه   ) قضي على الشيطان ( أنه من تولاه   ) اتبعه ( فأنه ) يعني الشيطان   [ ص: 366 ]   ( يضله ) أي يضل من تولاه ، ( ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير   ) ثم ألزم الحجة على منكري البعث فقال ( يا أيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب   ) في شك ( من البعث فإنا خلقناكم   ) يعني أباكم آدم  الذي هو أصل النسل ( من تراب ثم من نطفة   ) يعني ذريته والنطفة هي المني وأصلها الماء القليل وجمعها نطاف ( ثم من علقة   ) وهي الدم الغليظ المتجمد وجمعها علق وذلك أن النطفة تصير دما غليظا ثم تصير لحما ( ثم من مضغة   ) وهي لحمة قليلة قدر ما يمضغ ( مخلقة وغير مخلقة   ) 

 قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : " مخلقة " أي تامة الخلق " وغير مخلقة " غير تامة أي ناقصة الخلق . 

 وقال مجاهد    : مصورة وغير مصورة يعني السقط 

 وقيل " المخلقة " الولد الذي تأتي به المرأة لوقته " وغير المخلقة " السقط . 

 روي عن علقمة  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال  إن النطفة إذا استقرت في الرحم أخذها ملك بكفه وقال أي رب مخلقة أو غير  مخلقة؟ فإن قال غير مخلقة قذفها الرحم دما ولم تكن نسمة وإن قال مخلقة قال  الملك : أي رب أذكر أم أنثى أشقي أم سعيد؟ ما الأجل ما العمل ما الرزق وبأي  أرض يموت؟ فيقال له اذهب إلى أم الكتاب فإنك تجد فيها كل ذلك فيذهب فيجدها  في أم الكتاب فينسخها فلا يزال معه حتى يأتي على آخر صفته   . 

 ( لنبين لكم   ) كمال قدرتنا وحكمتنا في تصريف أطوار خلقكم ولتستدلوا بقدرته في ابتداء الخلق على قدرته على الإعادة 

 وقيل لنبين لكم ما تأتون وما تذ*رون وما تحتاجون إليه في العبادة 

 ( ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء   ) فلا تمجه ولا تسقطه ( إلى أجل مسمى   ) وقت خروجها من الرحم تامة الخلق والمدة ( ثم نخرجكم   ) من بطون أمهاتكم ( طفلا ) أي صغارا ولم يقل   [ ص: 367 ] أطفالا لأن العرب تذكر الجمع باسم الواحد وقيل تشبيها بالمصدر مثل عدل وزور ( ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم   ) يعني الكمال والقوة 

 ( ومنكم من يتوفى   ) من قبل بلوغ الكبر ( ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر   ) أي الهرم والخرف ، ( لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا   ) أي يبلغ من السن ما يتغير عقله فلا يعقل شيئا 

 ثم ذكر دليلا آخر على البعث فقال ( وترى الأرض هامدة   ) أي يابسة لا نبات فيها ( فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء    ) المطر ، ( اهتزت ) تحركت بالنبات وذلك أن الأرض ترتفع بالنبات فذلك  تحركها ( وربت ) أي ارتفعت وزادت ، وقيل فيه تقديم وتأخير معناه ربت واهتزت  وربا نباتها فحذف المضاف والاهتزاز في النبات أظهر ، يقال اهتز النبات أي :  طال وإنما أنث لذكر الأرض وقرأ أبو جعفر    : " وربأت " بالهمزة وكذلك في " حم السجدة " أي ارتفعت وعلت 

 ( وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج   ) أي صنف حسن يبهج به من رآه أي : يسر فهذا دليل آخر على البعث 
( ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأنه يحيي الموتى وأنه على كل شيء قدير   ( 6 ) وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في القبور   ( 7 ) ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( ذلك بأن الله هو الحق   ) أي لتعلموا أن الله هو الحق ( وأنه يحيي الموتى وأنه على كل شيء قدير   ) . ( وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في القبور   ) . ( ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم   ) يعني النضر بن الحارث  ، ( ولا هدى ) بيان ( ولا كتاب منير   ) 
[ ص: 368 ]   ( ثاني عطفه ليضل عن سبيل الله له في الدنيا خزي ونذيقه يوم القيامة عذاب الحريق   ( 9 ) ذلك بما قدمت يداك وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   ( 10 ) ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( ثاني عطفه ) أي متبخترا لتكبره وقال مجاهد  ، وقتادة    : لاوي عنقه قال عطية  ، وابن زيد    : معرضا عما يدعى إليه تكبرا وقال  ابن جريج     : يعرض عن الحق تكبرا والعطف : الجانب وعطفا الرجل جانباه عن يمين وشمال  وهو الموضع الذي يعطفه الإنسان أي يلويه ويميله عند الإعراض عن الشيء نظيره  قوله تعالى : ( وإذا تتلى عليه آياتنا ولى مستكبرا   ) ( لقمان 7 ) ، وقال تعالى ( وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله لووا رءوسهم   ) ( المنافقون 5 ) . ( ليضل عن سبيل الله   ) عن دين الله ( له في الدنيا خزي   ) عذاب وهوان وهو القتل ببدر فقتل النضر بن الحارث  وعقبة بن أبي معيط  يوم بدر  صبرا ( ونذيقه يوم القيامة عذاب الحريق   ) ويقال له ( ذلك بما قدمت يداك وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد   ) فيعذبهم بغير ذنب وهو جل ذكره على أي وجه شاء تصرف في عبده فحكمه عدل وهو غير ظالم قوله عز وجل : ( ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف   ) الآية نزلت في قوم من الأعراب كانوا يقدمون المدينة  مهاجرين من باديتهم فكان أحدهم إذا قدم المدينة  فصح  بها جسمه ونتجت بها فرسه مهرا حسنا وولدت امرأته غلاما وكثر ماله قال هذا  دين حسن وقد أصبت فيه خيرا واطمأن إليه وإن أصابه مرض وولدت امرأته جارية  وأجهضت رماكه وقل ماله ، قال ما أصبت منذ دخلت في هذا الدين إلا شرا فينقلب  عن دينه وذلك الفتنة فأنزل الله عز وجل 

 ( ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف    ) أكثر المفسرين قالوا على شك وأصله من حرف الشيء وهو طرفه نحو حرف الجبل  والحائط الذي كالقائم عليه غير مستقر فقيل للشاك في الدين إنه يعبد الله  على حرف لأنه على طرف وجانب من الدين لم يدخل فيه على الثبات والتمكن وأصله  كالقائم على حرف الجبل مضطرب غير مستقر يعرض أن يقع في أحد جانبي الطرف  لضعف قيامه ولو عبدوا الله في الشكر على السراء والصبر على الضراء لم  يكونوا على حرف قال الحسن    : هو المنافق   [ ص: 369 ] يعبده بلسانه دون قلبه ( فإن أصابه خير   ) صحة في جسمه وسعة في معيشته ، ( اطمأن به   ) أي رضي به وسكن إليه ( وإن أصابته فتنة   ) بلاء في جسده وضيق في معيشته ، ( انقلب على وجهه   ) ارتد ورجع على عقبه إلى الوجه الذي كان عليه من الكفر ( خسر الدنيا   ) يعني هذا الشاك خسر الدنيا بفوات ما كان يؤمل ، ( والآخرة ) بذهاب الدين والخلود في النار قرأ يعقوب    " خاسر " بالألف والآخرة جر ( ذلك هو الخسران المبين   ) الظاهر 
( يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره وما لا ينفعه ذلك هو الضلال البعيد   ( 12 ) يدعو لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه لبئس المولى ولبئس العشير   ( 13 ) ) 

 ( يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره   ) إن عصاه ولم يعبده ( وما لا ينفعه   ) إن أطاعه وعبده ( ذلك هو الضلال البعيد   ) عن الحق والرشد ( يدعو لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه   ) هذه الآية من مشكلات القرآن وفيها أسئلة 

 أولها قالوا قد قال الله في الآية الأولى " يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره " وقال هاهنا " لمن ضره أقرب " فكيف التوفيق بينهما؟ 

 قيل قوله في الآية الأولى " يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره " أي لا يضره ترك عبادته وقوله " لمن ضره أقرب " أي ضر عبادته 

 فإن قيل قد قال " لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه " ولا نفع في عبادة الصنم أصلا؟ 

 قيل هذا على عادة العرب فإنهم يقولون لما لا يكون أصلا بعيد كقوله تعالى : ( ذلك رجع بعيد   ) ( ق : 3 ) أي لا رجع أصلا فلما كان نفع الصنم بعيدا على معنى أنه لا نفع فيه أصلا قيل ضره أقرب لأنه كائن 

 السؤال الثالث قوله ( لمن ضره أقرب   ) ما وجه هذه اللام؟ اختلفوا فيه فقال بعضهم هي صلة ، مجازها يدعو من ضره أقرب وكذلك قرأها ابن مسعود    . وقيل " لمن ضره " أي إلى الذي ضره أقرب من نفعه وقيل " يدعو " بمعنى يقول والخبر محذوف أي يقول لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه هو إله   [ ص: 370 ] 

 وقيل معناه يدعو لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه يدعو فحذف يدعو الأخيرة اجتزاء  بالأولى ولو قلت يضرب لمن خيره أكثر من شره يضرب ثم يحذف الأخير جاز 

 وقيل على التوكيد ، معناه يدعو والله لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه 

 وقيل " يدعو من " صلة قوله " ذلك هو الضلال البعيد " يقول ذلك هو الضلال  البعيد يدعو ثم استأنف فقال : " لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه " فيكون " من " في  محل رفع بالابتداء وخبره ( لبئس المولى   ) أي الناصر وقيل المعبود . ( ولبئس العشير   ) أي الصاحب والمخالط يعني الوثن والعرب تسمي الزوج عشيرا لأجل المخالطة . 
( إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار إن الله يفعل ما يريد   ( 14 ) من كان يظن أن لن ينصره الله في الدنيا والآخرة فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء ثم ليقطع فلينظر هل يذهبن كيده ما يغيظ   ( 15 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار إن الله يفعل ما يريد   ) . ( من كان يظن أن لن ينصره الله   ) يعني نبيه محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ( في الدنيا والآخرة فليمدد بسبب   ) بحبل ( إلى السماء   ) أراد بالسماء سقف البيت على قول الأكثرين أي ليشدد حبلا في سقف بيته فليختنق به حتى يموت ، ( ثم ليقطع   ) الحبل بعد الاختناق وقيل " ثم ليقطع " أي ليمد الحبل حتى ينقطع فيموت مختنقا ( فلينظر هل يذهبن كيده   ) صنيعه وحيلته ، ( ما يغيظ    ) " ما " بمعنى المصدر أي هل يذهبن كيده وحيلته غيظه معناه فليختنق غيظا  حتى يموت وليس هذا على سبيل الحتم أي : أن يفعله لأنه لا يمكنه القطع  والنظر بعد الاختناق والموت ولكنه كما يقال للحاسد إن لم ترض هذا فاختنق  ومت غيظا 

 وقال ابن زيد    : المراد من السماء السماء المعروفة 

 ومعنى الآية : من كان يظن أن لن ينصر الله نبيه ويكيد في أمره ليقطعه عنه  فليقطعه من أصله فإن أصله من السماء فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء ثم ليقطع عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الوحي الذي يأتيه فلينظر هل يقدر على إذهاب غيظه  بهذا الفعل   [ ص: 371 ] 

 وروي أن هذه الآية نزلت في قوم من أسد  وغطفان  ، دعاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الإسلام وكان بينهم وبين اليهود  حلف وقالوا لا يمكننا أن نسلم لأنا نخاف أن لا ينصر محمد  ولا يظهر أمره فينقطع الحلف بيننا وبين اليهود  ، فلا يميروننا ولا يئووننا فنزلت هذه الآية . 

وقال مجاهد     : " النصر " بمعنى الرزق والهاء راجعة إلى ( من ) ومعناه من كان يظن أن  لن يرزقه الله في الدنيا والآخرة نزلت فيمن أساء الظن بالله عز وجل وخاف  ألا يرزقه الله " فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء " أي إلى سماء البيت فلينظر هل  يذهبن فعله ذلك ما يغيظ وهو خيفة أن لا يرزق   . 

 وقد يأتي النصر بمعنى الرزق تقول العرب من ينصرني نصره الله أي من يعطني أعطاه الله قال أبو عبيدة    : تقول العرب أرض منصورة أي ممطورة . 

 قرأ أبو عمرو  ، ونافع  ، وابن عامر  ، ويعقوب    : " ثم ليقطع " " ثم ليقضوا " بكسر اللام والباقون بجزمها لأن الكل لام الأمر زاد ابن عامر     " وليوفوا نذورهم وليطوفوا " الحج 29 ) بكسر اللام فيهما ومن كسر في " ثم  ليقطع " وفي " ثم ليقضوا " فرق بأن ثم مفصول من الكلام والواو كأنها من  نفس الكلمة كالفاء في قوله : " فلينظر " 
( وكذلك أنزلناه آيات بينات وأن الله يهدي من يريد   ( 16 ) إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئين والنصارى والمجوس والذين أشركوا إن الله يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة إن الله على كل شيء شهيد   ( 17 ) ألم  تر أن الله يسجد له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض والشمس والقمر والنجوم  والجبال والشجر والدواب وكثير من الناس وكثير حق عليه العذاب ومن يهن الله  فما له من مكرم إن الله يفعل ما يشاء   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( وكذلك ) أي مثل ذلك ، يعني ما تقدم من آيات القرآن ، ( أنزلناه ) يعني القرآن ( آيات بينات وأن الله يهدي من يريد إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئين والنصارى والمجوس والذين أشركوا   ) يعني عبدة الأوثان ، ( إن الله يفصل بينهم   ) يحكم بينهم ( يوم القيامة إن الله على كل شيء شهيد   ) ( ألم تر ) ألم تعلم وقيل : ( ألم تر ) تقرأ بقلبك ( أن الله يسجد له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض والشمس والقمر والنجوم والجبال والشجر والدواب   )   [ ص: 372 ] قال مجاهد    : سجودها تحول ظلالها وقال أبو العالية     : ما في السماء نجم ولا شمس ولا قمر إلا يقع ساجدا حين يغيب ثم لا ينصرف  حتى يؤذن له فيأخذ ذات اليمين حتى يرجع إلى مطلعه   . وقيل سجودها بمعنى  الطاعة فإنه ما من جماد إلا وهو مطيع لله خاشع له مسبح له كما أخبر الله  تعالى عن السموات والأرض ( قالتا أتينا طائعين   ) ( فصلت 11 ) ، وقال في وصف الحجارة ( وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله   ) ( البقرة 74 ) ، وقال تعالى ( وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم   ) ( الإسراء 44 ) ، وهذا مذهب حسن موافق لقول أهل السنة 

 قوله : ( وكثير من الناس   ) أي من هذه الأشياء كلها تسبح الله عز وجل " وكثير من الناس " يعني المسلمين . ( وكثير حق عليه العذاب   ) وهم الكفار لكفرهم وتركهم السجود وهم مع كفرهم تسجد ظلالهم لله عز وجل والواو في قوله : ( وكثير حق عليه العذاب   ) واو الاستئناف 

 ( ومن يهن الله   ) أي يهنه الله ( فما له من مكرم   ) أي من يذله الله فلا يكرمه أحد ( إن الله يفعل ما يشاء   ) أي يكرم ويهين فالسعادة والشقاوة بإرادته ومشيئته . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (294)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية19 إلى الاية 28

( هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم فالذين كفروا قطعت لهم ثياب من نار يصب من فوق رءوسهم الحميم   ( 19 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم   ) أي جادلوا في دينه وأمره والخصم اسم شبيه بالمصدر فلذلك قال : ( اختصموا ) بلفظ الجمع كقوله ( وهل أتاك نبأ الخصم إذ تسوروا المحراب   ) ( ص " 21 ) ، واختلفوا في هذين الخصمين 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم  ، أخبرنا هشيم  ، أخبرنا أبو هاشم  ، عن أبي مجلز  ، عن قيس بن عباد  قال سمعت أبا ذر  يقسم قسما أن هذه الآية ( هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم   ) نزلت في الذين برزوا يوم بدر    : حمزة  وعلي  ، وعبيدة بن الحارث  ، وعتبة  ، وشيبة ابني أبي ربيعة  ،  والوليد بن عتبة    .   [ ص: 373 ] 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا حجاج بن منهال  ، حدثنا المعتمر بن سليمان  ، قال سمعت أبي قال أخبرنا أبو مجلز  ، عن قيس بن عباد  ، عن  علي بن أبي طالب  قال أنا أول من يجثو بين يدي الرحمن للخصومة يوم القيامة قال قيس    : وفيهم نزلت ( هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم   ) قال هم الذين بارزوا يوم بدر علي  وحمزة  ، وعبيدة  ، وشيبة بن ربيعة  ، وعتبة بن ربيعة  ،  والوليد بن عتبة    . 

قال محمد بن إسحاق  خرج يعني يوم بدر - عتبة بن ربيعة  بين أخيه شيبة بن ربيعة  وابنه الوليد بن عتبة  ودعا إلى المبارزة فخرج إليه فتية من الأنصار ثلاثة عوذ  ومعوذ  ابنا الحارث وأمهما عفراء  ،  وعبد الله بن رواحة  فقالوا من أنتم؟ قالوا رهط من الأنصار فقالوا حين انتسبوا أكفاء كرام ثم نادى مناديهم يا محمد  أخرج إلينا أكفاءنا من قومنا فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قم يا عبيدة بن الحارث  ويا حمزة بن عبد المطلب  ويا  علي بن أبي طالب  ، فلما دنوا قالوا من أنتم؟ فذكروا وقالوا نعم أكفاء كرام فبارز عبيدة  وكان أسن القوم عتبة  ، وبارز حمزة  شيبة  ، وبارز علي  الوليد بن عتبة  ، فأما حمزة  فلم يمهل أن قتل شيبة  ، وعلي  الوليد  ، واختلف عبيدة  وعتبة  بينهما ضربتان كلاهما أثبت صاحبه فكر حمزة  وعلي  بأسيافهما على عتبة  فذففا عليه واحتملا عبيدة  إلى أصحابه وقد قطعت رجله ومخها يسيل فلما أتوا بعبيدة  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال ألست شهيدا يا رسول الله؟ قال : " بلى " فقال عبيدة    : لو كان أبو طالب  حيا لعلم أنا أحق بما قال منه حيث يقول 
**ونسلمه حتى نصرع حوله ونذهل عن أبنائنا والحلائل* *

 وقال ابن عباس  وقتادة     : نزلت الآية في المسلمين وأهل الكتاب فقال أهل الكتاب نحن أولى بالله  وأقدم منكم كتابا ونبينا قبل نبيكم وقال المؤمنون نحن أحق بالله آمنا  بنبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ونبيكم وبما أنزل الله من كتاب وأنتم تعرفون نبينا وكتابنا وكفرتم به حسدا فهذه خصومتهم في ربهم . 

 وقال مجاهد   وعطاء بن أبي رباح  والكلبي    : هم المؤمنون والكافرون كلهم من أي ملة كانوا . 

 وقال بعضهم جعل الأديان ستة في قوله تعالى ( إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا   ) ( المائدة 69 ) الآية فجعل خمسة للنار وواحدا للجنة فقوله تعالى : ( هذان خصمان اختصموا في ربهم   ) ينصرف   [ ص: 374 ] إليهم فالمؤمنون خصم وسائر الخمسة خصم 

 وقال عكرمة    : هما الجنة والنار اختصمتا كما أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  أخبرنا أبو طاهر الزيادي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن حسين القطان  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن  همام بن منبه  ، قال حدثنا  أبو هريرة    : قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم    " تحاجت الجنة والنار فقالت النار أوثرت بالمتكبرين والمتجبرين وقالت  الجنة فما لي لا يدخلني إلا ضعفاء الناس وسقطهم وغرتهم قال الله عز وجل  للجنة إنما أنت رحمتي أرحم بك من أشاء من عبادي وقال للنار إنما أنت عذابي  أعذب بك من أشاء من عبادي ولكل واحدة منكما ملؤها فأما النار فلا تمتلئ حتى  يضع الله فيها رجله فتقول قط قط فهنالك تمتلئ ويزوي بعضها إلى بعض ولا  يظلم الله من خلقه أحدا وأما الجنة فإن الله عز وجل ينشئ لها خلقا "   . ثم بين الله عز وجل ما للخصمين فقال 

  ( فالذين كفروا قطعت لهم ثياب من نار   ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : ثياب من نحاس مذاب وليس من الآنية شيء إذا حمي أشد حرا منه وسمي باسم الثياب لأنها تحيط بهم كإحاطة الثياب . 

 وقال بعضهم يلبس أهل النار مقطعات من النار ( يصب من فوق رءوسهم الحميم   ) الحميم هو الماء الحار الذي انتهت حرارته 
( يصهر به ما في بطونهم والجلود   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( يصهر به ) أي يذاب بالحميم ، ( ما في بطونهم ) يقال صهرت الألية والشحم  بالنار إذا أذبتهما أصهرها صهرا معناه يذاب بالحميم الذي يصب من فوق رءوسهم  حتى يسقط ما في بطونهم من الشحوم والأحشاء ( والجلود ) أي يشوي حرها  جلودهم فتتساقط 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن سعيد بن زيد  ، عن أبي السمح  ، عن أبي جحيرة واسمه عبد الرحمن  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال   " إن الحميم ليصب على رءوسهم فينفذ الجمجمة حتى يخلص إلى جوفه فيسلت ما في جوفه حتى يمرق من قدميه وهو الصهر ثم يعاد كما كان "   . 
[ ص: 375 ]   ( ولهم مقامع من حديد   ( 21 ) كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها من غم أعيدوا فيها وذوقوا عذاب الحريق   ( 22 ) إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير   ( 23 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى ( ولهم مقامع من حديد   ) سياط من حديد واحدتها مقمعة قال الليث    : المقمعة شبه الجرز من الحديد من قولهم قمعت رأسه إذا ضربته ضربا عنيفا وفي الخبر :   " لو وضع مقمع من حديد في الأرض ثم اجتمع عليه الثقلان ما أقلوه من الأرض "   . ( كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها من غم   ) أي : كلما حاولوا الخروج من النار لما يلحقهم من الغم والكرب الذي يأخذ بأنفاسهم ( أعيدوا فيها    ) أي ردوا إليها بالمقامع وفي التفسير إن جهنم لتجيش بهم فتلقيهم إلى  أعلاها فيريدون الخروج منها فتضربهم الزبانية بمقامع من الحديد فيهوون فيها  سبعين خريفا ( وذوقوا عذاب الحريق   ) أي تقول لهم الملائكة ذوقوا عذاب الحريق أي : المحرق مثل الأليم والوجيع 

 قال الزجاج    : هؤلاء أحد الخصمين وقال في الآخر وهم المؤمنون : ( إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب   ( إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب   ) جمع سوار ، ( ولؤلؤا ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وعاصم     " ولؤلؤا " هاهنا وفي سورة الملائكة بالنصب وافق يعقوب هاهنا على معنى  ويحلون لؤلؤا ولأنها مكتوبة في المصاحف بالألف وقرأ الآخرون بالخفض عطفا  على قوله " من ذهب " ويترك الهمزة الأولى في كل القرآن أبو جعفر  وأبو بكر  ، واختلفوا في وجه إثبات الألف فيه فقال أبو عمرو    : أثبتوها كما أثبتوا في قالوا وكانوا وقال الكسائي    : أثبتوها للهمزة لأن الهمزة حرف من الحروف ( ولباسهم فيها حرير   ) أي يلبسون في الجنة ثياب الإبريسم وهو الذي حرم لبسه في الدنيا على الرجال 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ، أخبرنا علي بن الجعد  ، أخبرنا شعبة  ، عن قتادة  ، عن داود السراج  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  ، عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 376 ] قال   " من لبس الحرير في الدنيا لم يلبسه الله إياه في الآخرة فإن دخل الجنة لبسه أهل الجنة ولم يلبسه هو "   . 
( وهدوا إلى الطيب من القول وهدوا إلى صراط الحميد   ( 24 ) إن  الذين كفروا ويصدون عن سبيل الله والمسجد الحرام الذي جعلناه للناس سواء  العاكف فيه والباد ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم   ( 25 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وهدوا إلى الطيب من القول   ) قال ابن عباس    : هو شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله   . وقال ابن زيد    : لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر والحمد لله وسبحان الله . وقال  السدي    : أي القرآن . وقيل هو قول أهل الجنة : الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده   ( الزمر : 74 ( وهدوا إلى صراط الحميد   ) إلى دين الله وهو الإسلام " والحميد " هو الله المحمود في أفعاله قوله عز وجل : ( إن الذين كفروا ويصدون عن سبيل الله   ) عطف المستقبل على الماضي لأن المراد من لفظ المستقبل الماضي كما قال تعالى في موضع آخر ( الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله   ) ( النساء 167 ) ، معناه إن الذين كفروا فيما تقدم ويصدون عن سبيل الله في الحال أي وهم يصدون . ( والمسجد الحرام   ) أي ويصدون عن المسجد الحرام    . ( الذي جعلناه للناس   ) قبلة لصلاتهم ومنسكا ومتعبدا كما قال ( وضع للناس ) ( آل عمران 96 ) . ( سواء ) قرأ حفص  عن عاصم  ويعقوب     : " سواء " نصبا بإيقاع الجعل عليه لأن الجعل يتعدى إلى مفعولين وقيل  معناه مستويا فيه ، ( العاكف فيه والباد ) وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على  الابتداء وما بعده خبر وتمام الكلام عند قوله " للناس " وأراد بالعاكف  المقيم فيه ، وبالبادي الطارئ المنتاب إليه من غيره 

 واختلفوا في معنى الآية فقال قوم " سواء العاكف فيه والباد " أي في تعظيم حرمته وقضاء النسك فيه وإليه ذهب مجاهد  والحسن  وجماعة ، وقالوا المراد منه نفس المسجد الحرام    . ومعنى التسوية هو التسوية في تعظيم الكعبة  في فضل الصلاة في المسجد الحرام  والطواف بالبيت   [ ص: 377 ] 

 وقال آخرون المراد منه جميع الحرم ومعنى التسوية أن المقيم والبادي سواء  في النزول به ليس أحدهما أحق بالمنزل يكون فيه من الآخر غير أنه لا يزعج  فيه أحدا إذا كان قد سبق إلى منزل وهو قول ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  وقتادة  وابن زيد  ، قالوا هما سواء في البيوت والمنازل . 

 وقال عبد الرحمن بن سابط    : كان الحجاج إذا قدموا مكة  لم يكن أحد من أهل مكة  بأحق بمنزله منهم وكان  عمر بن الخطاب  ينهى الناس أن يغلقوا أبوابهم في الموسم وعلى هذا القول لا يجوز بيع دور مكة  وإجارتها ، وعلى القول الأول وهو الأقرب إلى الصواب يجوز لأن الله تعالى قال ( الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم   ) ( الحج 40 ) ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم فتح مكة    :   " من دخل دار أبي سفيان  فهو آمن " فنسب الدار إليه نسب ملك واشترى عمر  دارا للسجن بمكة  بأربعة آلاف درهم فدل على جواز بيعها وهذا قول طاوس   وعمرو بن دينار  ، وبه قال  الشافعي    . 

 قوله عز وجل ( ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم   ) أي في المسجد الحرام  بإلحاد  بظلم وهو الميل إلى الظلم الباء في قوله " بإلحاد " زائدة كقوله : ( تنبت  بالدهن ) ( المؤمنون 20 ) ، ومعناه من يرد فيه إلحادا بظلم قال الأعشى    : 
** " ضمنت برزق عيالنا أرماحنا "* *، أي رزق عيالنا وأنكر المبرد  أن تكون الباء زائدة وقال معنى الآية من تكن إرادته فيه بأن يلحد بظلم 

 واختلفوا في هذا الإلحاد فقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : هو الشرك وعبادة غير الله 

 وقال قوم : هو كل شيء كان منهيا عنه من قول أو فعل حتى شتم الخادم 

 وقال عطاء    : هو دخول الحرم غير محرم أو ارتكاب شيء من محظورات الحرم من قتل صيد أو قطع شجر 

 وقال ابن عباس    : هو أن تقتل فيه من لا يقتلك أو تظلم فيه من لا يظلمك وهذا معنى قول الضحاك    . 

 وعن مجاهد  أنه قال تضاعف السيئات بمكة كما تضاعف الحسنات . 

 وقال حبيب بن أبي ثابت    : وهو احتكار الطعام بمكة    . 

وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود  في قوله ( ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم   ) قال لو أن رجلا هم بخطيئة لم تكتب عليه ما لم يعملها ولو أن رجلا هم بقتل رجل بمكة  وهو بعدن   [ ص: 378 ] أبين  أو ببلد آخر أذاقه الله من عذاب أليم . وقال  السدي    : إلا أن يتوب 

 وروي عن عبد الله بن عمر  أنه  كان له فسطاطان أحدهما في الحل والآخر في الحرم فإذا أراد أن يعاتب أهله  عاتبهم في الآخر فسئل عن ذلك فقال كنا نحدث أن من الإلحاد فيه أن يقول  الرجل كلا والله وبلى والله   . 
( وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت أن لا تشرك بي شيئا وطهر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركع السجود   ( 26 ) وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق   ( 27 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت   ) أي وطأنا قال ابن عباس    : جعلنا وقيل : بينا قال الزجاج    : جعلنا مكان البيت [ مبوءا لإبراهيم    . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : هيأنا وإنما ذكرنا مكان البيت ] لأن الكعبة  رفعت إلى السماء زمان الطوفان ، ثم لما أمر الله تعالى إبراهيم  ببناء البيت لم يدر أين يبني فبعث الله ريحا خجوجا فكنست له ما حول البيت على الأساس . 

وقال الكلبي    : بعث الله سحابة بقدر البيت فقامت بحيال البيت وفيها رأس يتكلم يا إبراهيم  ابن على قدري فبنى عليه   . قوله تعالى ( أن لا تشرك بي شيئا   ) أي عهدنا إلى إبراهيم  وقلنا له لا تشرك بي شيئا ( وطهر بيتي للطائفين   ) يعني : الذين يطوفون بالبيت ( والقائمين ) أي المقيمين ، ( والركع السجود ) أي المصلين ( وأذن في الناس   ) أي : أعلم وناد في الناس ، ( بالحج ) فقال إبراهيم  وما يبلغ صوتي؟ فقال عليك الأذان وعلي البلاغ فقام إبراهيم  على  المقام فارتفع المقام حتى صار كأطول الجبال فأدخل أصبعيه في أذنيه وأقبل  بوجهه يمينا وشمالا وشرقا وغربا وقال : يا أيها الناس ألا إن ربكم قد بنى  بيتا وكتب عليكم الحج إلى البيت فأجيبوا ربكم فأجابه كل من كان يحج من  أصلاب الآباء وأرحام   [ ص: 379 ] الأمهات : لبيك اللهم لبيك قال ابن عباس    : فأول من أجابه أهل اليمن  فهم أكثر الناس حجا . 

 وروي أن إبراهيم  صعد أبا قبيس  ونادى . وقال ابن عباس  عني بالناس في هذه الآية أهل القبلة وزعم الحسن  أن قوله " وأذن في الناس بالحج   " كلام مستأنف وأن المأمور بهذا التأذين محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أن يفعل ذلك في حجة الوداع 

 وروى  أبو هريرة  قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " أيها الناس قد فرض عليكم الحج فحجوا "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( يأتوك رجالا   ) مشاة على أرجلهم جمع راجل مثل قائم وقيام وصائم وصيام ( وعلى كل ضامر   ) أي ركبانا على كل ضامر والضامر البعير المهزول . ( يأتين من كل فج عميق   ) أي من كل طريق بعيد وإنما جمع " يأتين " لمكان كل وإرادة النوق 
( ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام فكلوا منها وأطعموا البائس الفقير   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( ليشهدوا ) ليحضروا ( وهي رواية ابن زيد  عن ابن عباس  ، قال : الأسواق وقال مجاهد    : التجارة وما يرضى الله به من أمر الدنيا والآخرة . ( ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات   ) يعني عشر ذي الحجة في قول أكثر المفسرين قيل لها " معلومات " للحرص على علمها بحسابها من أجل وقت الحج في آخرها ويروى عن علي  رضي الله عنه أنها يوم النحر وثلاثة أيام بعده وفي رواية عطاء  عن ابن عباس  أنها يوم عرفة  والنحر وأيام التشريق وقال مقاتل    : المعلومات أيام التشريق . ( على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام   ) يعني الهدايا ، والضحايا تكون من النعم   [ ص: 380 ] وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم 

 واختار الزجاج  أن  الأيام المعلومات يوم النحر وأيام التشريق لأن الذكر على بهيمة الأنعام يدل  على التسمية على نحرها ونحر الهدايا يكون في هذه الأيام . ( فكلوا منها )  أمر إباحة وليس بواجب وإنما قال ذلك لأن أهل الجاهلية كانوا لا يأكلون من  لحوم هداياهم شيئا واتفق العلماء على أن الهدي إذا كان تطوعا يجوز للمهدي أن يأكل منه وكذلك أضحية التطوع لما 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، أخبرنا علي بن حجر  ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، عن  جعفر بن محمد  ، عن أبيه عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال في قصة حجة الوداع : وقدم علي  ببدن من اليمن  وساق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مائة بدنة فنحر منها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثا وستين بدنة بيده ونحر علي  ما بقي ثم أمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تؤخذ بضعة من كل بدنة فتجعل في قدر فأكلا من لحمها وحسيا من مرقها   . 

 واختلفوا في الهدي الواجب بالشرع هل يجوز للمهدي أن يأكل منه شيئا؟ مثل دم التمتع والقران والدم الواجب بإفساد الحج وفواته وجزاء الصيد؟ 

 فذهب قوم إلى أنه لا يجوز أن يأكل منه شيئا وبه قال  الشافعي  ، وكذلك ما أوجبه على نفسه بالنذر وقال ابن عمر    : لا يأكل من جزاء الصيد والنذر ويأكل مما سوى ذلك ، وبه قال أحمد  وإسحاق  ، وقال مالك     : يأكل من هدي التمتع ومن كل هدي وجب عليه إلا من فدية الأذى وجزاء الصيد  والمنذور وعند أصحاب الرأي يأكل من دم التمتع والقران ولا يأكل من واجب  سواهما 

 قوله عز وجل ( وأطعموا البائس الفقير   ) يعني الزمن الفقير الذي لا شيء له و " البائس " الذي اشتد بؤسه والبؤس شدة الفقر
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (295)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية29 إلى الاية 34

*
( ثم ليقضوا تفثهم وليوفوا نذورهم وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( ثم ليقضوا تفثهم    ) التفث الوسخ والقذارة من طول الشعر والأظافر والشعث تقول العرب لمن  تستقذره : ما أتفثك : أي ما أوسخك والحاج أشعث أغبر لم يحلق شعره ولم يقلم  ظفره فقضاء التفث : إزالة هذه الأشياء ليقضوا تفثهم أي ليزيلوا أدرانهم  والمراد منه الخروج عن الإحرام بالحلق وقص الشارب ونتف الإبط والاستحداد  وقلم الأظفار ولبس الثياب قال ابن عمر   [ ص: 381 ]  وابن عباس    : قضاء التفث مناسك الحج كلها   . وقال مجاهد    : هو مناسك الحج وأخذ الشارب ونتف الإبط وحلق العانة وقلم الأظفار . وقيل التفث هاهنا رمي الجمار قال الزجاج    : لا نعرف التفث ومعناه إلا من القرآن 

 قوله تعالى : ( وليوفوا نذورهم   ) قال مجاهد     : أراد نذر الحج والهدي وما ينذر الإنسان من شيء يكون في الحج أي ليتموها  بقضائها وقيل : المراد منه الوفاء بما نذر على ظاهره وقيل : أراد به  الخروج عما وجب عليه نذر أو لم ينذر والعرب تقول لكل من خرج عن الواجب عليه  وفى بنذره وقرأ عاصم  برواية أبي بكر    " وليوفوا " بنصب الواو وتشديد الفاء 

 ( وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق   ) أراد به الطواف الواجب عليه وهو طواف الإفاضة يوم النحر بعد الرمي والحلق 

والطواف ثلاثة   : طواف القدوم وهو أن من قدم مكة  يطوف بالبيت سبعا يرمل ثلاثا من الحجر الأسود  إلى أن ينتهي إليه ويمشي أربعا وهذا الطواف سنة لا شيء على من تركه 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أحمد هو أبو عيسى  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرنا عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن نوفل القرشي  أنه سأل عروة بن الزبير  فقال : قد حج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فأخبرتني عائشة  أنه أول شيء بدأ به حين قدم أنه توضأ ثم طاف بالبيت ثم لم يكن عمرة ثم حج أبو بكر  فكان أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت ثم لم يكن عمرة ثم عمر  مثل ذلك ثم حج عثمان  فرأيته أول شيء بدأ به الطواف بالبيت   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع  ، أخبرنا  الشافعي  ، أخبرنا أنس بن عياض  ، عن  موسى بن عقبة  ، عن نافع  ، عن ابن عمر  عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه كان إذا طاف في الحج أو العمرة أول ما يقدم يسعى ثلاثة أطواف ويمشي أربعا ثم يصلي سجدتين ، ثم يطوف بين الصفا والمروة سبعا   . 

 والطواف الثاني : هو طواف الإفاضة يوم النحر بعد الرمي والحلق وهو واجب لا يحصل التحلل من الإحرام ما لم يأت به   [ ص: 382 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عمر بن حفص  ، حدثنا أبي ، أخبرنا الأعمش  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم  عن الأسود  عن عائشة  قالت : حاضت صفية  ليلة النفر فقالت : ما أراني إلا حابستكم قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " عقرى حلقى أطافت يوم النحر؟ قيل نعم ، قال فانفري " فثبت بهذا أن من لم يطف يوم النحر طواف الإفاضة لا يجوز له أن ينفر 

 والطواف الثالث : هو طواف الوداع لا رخصة فيه لمن أراد مفارقة مكة  إلى مسافة القصر أن يفارقها حتى يطوف بالبيت سبعا فمن تركه فعليه دم إلا المرأة الحائض يجوز لها ترك طواف الوداع 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز أحمد الخلال  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع  ، أخبرنا  الشافعي  ، أخبرنا سفيان  ، عن سليمان الأحول  ، عن طاوس  عن ابن عباس  ، قال أمر الناس أن يكون آخر عهدهم الطواف بالبيت إلا أنه رخص للمرأة الحائض   . 

والرمل مختص بطواف القدوم ولا رمل في طواف الإفاضة والوداع 

 قوله : ( بالبيت العتيق   ) اختلفوا في معنى " العتيق " قال ابن عباس  ، وابن الزبير  ومجاهد  وقتادة    : سمي عتيقا لأن الله أعتقه من أيدي الجبابرة أن يصلوا إلى تخريبه فلم يظهر عليه جبار قط . قال سفيان بن عيينة    : سمي عتيقا لأنه لم يملك قط ، وقال الحسن  وابن زيد     : سمي به لأنه قديم وهو أول بيت وضع للناس يقال : دينار عتيق أي قديم ،  وقيل سمي عتيقا لأن الله أعتقه من الغرق فإنه رفع أيام الطوفان . 
( ذلك ومن يعظم حرمات الله فهو خير له عند ربه وأحلت لكم الأنعام إلا ما يتلى عليكم فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان واجتنبوا قول الزور   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( ذلك ) أي : الأمر ذلك ، يعني ما ذكر من أعمال الحج ، ( ومن يعظم حرمات الله ) أي   [ ص: 383 ] معاصي الله وما نهى عنه ، وتعظيمها ترك ملابستها . قال الليث    : حرمات الله ما لا يحل انتهاكها . وقال الزجاج     : الحرمة ما وجب القيام به وحرم التفريط فيه ، وذهب قوم إلى أن معنى  الحرمات هاهنا : المناسك ، بدلالة ما يتصل بها من الآيات . وقال ابن زيد    : الحرمات هاهنا : البيت الحرام ، والبلد الحرام  والشهر الحرام ، والمسجد الحرام  ، والإحرام . ( فهو خير له عند ربه   ) أي : تعظيم الحرمات خير له عند الله في الآخرة . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأحلت لكم الأنعام   ) أن تأكلوها إذا ذبحتموها وهي الإبل والبقر والغنم ، ( إلا ما يتلى عليكم   ) تحريمه ، وهو قوله في سورة المائدة : ( حرمت عليكم الميتة والدم   ) ( المائدة : 3 ) ، الآية ، ( فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان   ) أي : عبادتها ، يقول : كونوا على جانب منها فإنها رجس ، أي : سبب الرجس ، وهو العذاب ، والرجس : بمعنى الرجز . وقال الزجاج    : ( من ) هاهنا للتجنيس أي : اجتنبوا الأوثان التي هي رجس ، ( واجتنبوا قول الزور   ) يعني : الكذب والبهتان . وقال ابن مسعود    : شهادة الزور ، وروي أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قام خطيبا فقال :   " يا أيها الناس عدلت شهادة الزور بالشرك بالله " ، ثم قرأ هذه الآية . وقيل : هو قول المشركين في تلبيتهم : لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك إلا شريكا هو لك تملكه وما ملك . 
( حنفاء لله غير مشركين به ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق   ( 31 ) ) 

 ( حنفاء لله   ) مخلصين له ، ( غير مشركين به   ) قال قتادة     : كانوا في الشرك يحجون ، ويحرمون البنات والأمهات والأخوات ، وكانوا  يسمون حنفاء ، فنزلت : " حنفاء لله غير مشركين به " أي : حجاجا لله مسلمين  موحدين ، يعني : من أشرك لا يكون حنيفا . 

 ( ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر   ) أي : سقط ، ( من السماء ) إلى الأرض ، ( فتخطفه الطير   ) أي : تستلبه الطير وتذهب به ، والخطف والاختطاف : تناول الشيء بسرعة . وقرأ أهل المدينة     : فتخطفه بفتح الخاء وتشديد الطاء ، أي : يتخطفه ، ( أو تهوي به الريح   ) أي : تميل وتذهب به ، ( في مكان سحيق   )   [ ص: 384 ] أي  : بعيد ، معناه : بعد من أشرك من الحق كبعد من سقط من السماء فذهبت به  الطير ، أو هوت به الريح ، فلا يصل إليه بحال . وقيل : شبه حال المشرك بحال  الهاوي من السماء في أنه لا يملك لنفسه حيلة حتى يقع بحيث تسقطه الريح ،  فهو هالك لا محالة إما باستلاب الطير لحمه وإما بسقوطه إلى المكان السحيق ،  وقال الحسن    : شبه أعمال الكفار بهذه الحال في أنها تذهب وتبطل فلا يقدرون على شيء منها . 
( ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب   ( 32 ) لكم فيها منافع إلى أجل مسمى ثم محلها إلى البيت العتيق   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( ذلك ) يعني : الذي ذكرت من اجتناب الرجس وقول الزور ، ( ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب   ) قال ابن عباس     " شعائر الله " البدن والهدي ، وأصلها من الإشعار ، وهو إعلامها ليعرف  أنها هدي ، وتعظيمها : استسمانها واستحسانها . وقيل " شعائر الله " أعلام  دينه ، " فإنها من تقوى القلوب " ، أي : فإن تعظيمها من تقوى القلوب . ( لكم فيها   ) أي : في البدن قبل تسميتها للهدي ، ( منافع ) في درها ونسلها وأصوافها وأوبارها وركوب ظهورها ، ( إلى أجل مسمى   ) وهو أن يسميها ويوجبها هديا ، فإذا فعل ذلك لم يكن له شيء من منافعها ، هذا قول مجاهد  ، وقول قتادة  والضحاك  ، ورواه مقسم  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقيل : معناه لكم في الهدايا منافع بعد إيجابها وتسميتها هديا بأن تركبوها  وتشربوا ألبانها عند الحاجة " إلى أجل مسمى " ، يعني : إلى أن تنحروها ،  وهو قول عطاء بن أبي رباح    . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في ركوب الهدي   . 

 فقال قوم : يجوز له ركوبها والحمل عليها غير مضر بها ، وهو قول مالك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، لما أخبر أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا أبو علي زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  ، عن  أبي الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى رجلا يسوق بدنة فقال له : " اركبها ،  فقال يا رسول الله إنها بدنة ، فقال : اركبها ويلك ، في الثانية أو الثالثة  " ، وكذلك قال له : " اشرب لبنها بعدما فضل عن ري ولدها   " . 

 وقال أصحاب الرأي : لا يركبها .   [ ص: 385 ] 

 وقال قوم : لا يركبها إلا أن يضطر إليه . 

 وقال بعضهم : أراد بالشعائر : المناسك ومشاهدة مكة    . " لكم فيها منافع " بالتجارة والأسواق " إلى أجل مسمى " وهو الخروج من مكة    . 

 وقيل : " لكم فيها منافع " بالأجر والثواب في قضاء المناسك . " إلى أجل مسمى " ، أي : إلى انقضاء أيام الحج . 

 ( ثم محلها   ) أي : منحرها ، ( إلى البيت العتيق   ) أي : منحرها عند البيت العتيق  ، يريد أرض الحرم  كلها ، كما قال : ( فلا يقربوا المسجد الحرام   ) ( التوبة : 28 ) أي : الحرم كله . 

 وروي عن جابر  في قصة حجة الوداع أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :   " نحرت هاهنا ومنى كلها منحر فانحروا في رحالكم "   . 

 ومن قال : " الشعائر " المناسك ، قال : معنى قوله " ثم محلها إلى البيت  العتيق " أي : محل الناس من إحرامهم إلى البيت العتيق ، أي : أن يطوفوا به  طواف الزيارة يوم النحر . 
( ولكل أمة جعلنا منسكا ليذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام فإلهكم إله واحد فله أسلموا وبشر المخبتين   ( 34 ) ) 

 قال الله تعالى : ( ولكل أمة   ) أي : جماعة مؤمنة سلفت قبلكم ، ( جعلنا منسكا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بكسر  السين هاهنا وفي آخر السورة ، على معنى الاسم مثل المسجد والمطلع ، أي :  مذبحا وهو موضع القربان ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح السين على المصدر ، مثل المدخل  والمخرج ، أي : إراقة الدماء وذبح القرابين ، ( ليذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام    ) [ عند نحرها وذبحها ، وسماها بهيمة ] لأنها لا تتكلم ، وقال : " بهيمة  الأنعام " وقيدها بالنعم ، لأن من البهائم ما ليس من الأنعام كالخيل  والبغال والحمير ، لا يجوز دخلها في القرابين . 

 ( فإلهكم إله واحد   ) أي : سموا على الذبائح اسم الله وحده ، فإن إلهكم إله واحد ،   [ ص: 386 ]   ( فله أسلموا   ) انقادوا وأطيعوا ، ( وبشر المخبتين   ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : المتواضعين . وقال مجاهد    : المطمئنين إلى الله عز وجل ، " والخبت " المكان المطمئن من الأرض . وقال الأخفش    : الخاشعين . وقال  النخعي    : المخلصين . وقال الكلبي    : هم الرقيقة قلوبهم . وقال عمرو بن أوس    : هم الذين لا يظلمون وإذا ظلموا لم ينتصروا .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (296)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية35 إلى الاية 51

( الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم والصابرين على ما أصابهم والمقيمي الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ( 35 ) والبدن  جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله لكم فيها خير فاذكروا اسم الله عليها صواف فإذا  وجبت جنوبها فكلوا منها وأطعموا القانع والمعتر كذلك سخرناها لكم لعلكم  تشكرون   ( 36 ) ) 

 ( الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم والصابرين على ما أصابهم   ) من البلاء والمصائب ( والمقيمي الصلاة   ) أي : المقيمين للصلاة في أوقاتها ، ( ومما رزقناهم ينفقون    ) يتصدقون . قوله عز وجل : ( والبدن ) جمع بدنة سميت بدنة لعظمها  وضخامتها ، يريد : الإبل العظام الصحاح الأجسام ، يقال بدن الرجل بدنا  وبدانة إذا ضخم ، فأما إذا أسن واسترخى يقال بدن تبدينا . قال عطاء   والسدي    : البدن : الإبل والبقر أما الغنم فلا تسمى بدنة   . ( جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله   ) من أعلام دينه ، سميت شعائر لأنها تشعر ، وهو أن تطعن بحديدة في سنامها فيعلم أنها هدي ، ( لكم فيها خير   ) النفع في الدنيا والأجر في العقبى ، ( فاذكروا اسم الله عليها   ) عند نحرها ، ( صواف ) أي : قياما على ثلاث قوائم قد صفت رجليها وإحدى يديها ، ويدها اليسرى معقولة فينحرها كذلك . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن مسلمة  ، أخبرنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، عن يونس  ، عن زياد بن جبير  قال : رأيت ابن عمر  أتى على رجل قد أناخ بدنة ينحرها ، قال : ابعثها قياما مقيدة سنة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 وقال مجاهد    : الصواف إذا عقلت رجلها اليسرى وقامت على ثلاث قوائم . 

 وقرأ ابن مسعود    : " صوافن " وهي أن تعقل منها يد وتنحر على ثلاث ، وهو مثل صواف . وقرأ أبي  والحسن  ومجاهد    : " صوافي " بالياء أي : صافية خالصة لله لا شريك له فيها . 

 ( فإذا وجبت جنوبها   ) أي : سقطت بعد النحر فوقعت جنوبها على الأرض . وأصل الوجوب :   [ ص: 387 ] الوقوع . يقال : وجبت الشمس إذا سقطت للمغيب ، ( فكلوا منها   ) أمر إباحة ، ( وأطعموا القانع والمعتر   ) اختلفوا في معناهما : . 

 فقال عكرمة  وإبراهيم  وقتادة    : " القانع " الجالس في بيته المتعفف يقنع بما يعطى ولا يسأل ، و " المعتر " الذي يسأل . 

 وروى العوفي  عن ابن عباس     : " القانع " الذي لا يعترض ولا يسأل ، و " المعتر " الذي يريك نفسه  ويتعرض ولا يسأل ، فعلى هذين التأويلين يكون " القانع " : من القناعة ،  يقال : قنع قناعة إذا رضي بما قسم له . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير  والحسن  والكلبي    : " القانع " : الذي يسأل ، " والمعتر " : الذي يتعرض ولا يسأل ، فيكون " القانع " من قنع يقنع قنوعا إذا سأل . 

 وقرأ الحسن    : " والمعتري " وهو مثل المعتر ، يقال : عره واعتره وعراه واعتراه إذا أتاه يطلب معروفه ، إما سؤالا أو تعرضا . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : " القانع " : المسكين ، " والمعتر " : الذي ليس بمسكين ، ولا يكون له ذبيحة يجيء إلى القوم فيتعرض لهم لأجل لحمهم . 

 ( كذلك ) أي : مثل ما وصفنا من نحرها قياما ، ( سخرناها لكم   ) نعمة منا لتتمكنوا من نحرها ، ( لعلكم تشكرون   ) لكي تشكروا إنعام الله عليكم .
( لن ينال الله لحومها ولا دماؤها ولكن يناله التقوى منكم كذلك سخرها لكم لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم وبشر المحسنين   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( لن ينال الله لحومها ولا دماؤها   ) وذلك أن أهل الجاهلية كانوا إذا نحروا البدن لطخوا الكعبة   [ ص: 388 ] بدمائها قربة إلى الله ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية : " لن ينال الله لحومها ولا دماؤها " قرأ يعقوب    " تنال وتناله " بالتاء فيهما ، وقرأ العامة بالياء . قال مقاتل    : لن يرفع إلى الله لحومها ولا دماؤها ، ( ولكن يناله التقوى منكم   ) ولكن ترفع إليه منكم الأعمال الصالحة والتقوى ، والإخلاص ما أريد به وجه الله ، ( كذلك سخرها لكم   ) يعني : البدن ، ( لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم   ) أرشدكم لمعالم دينه ومناسك حجه ، وهو أن يقول : الله أكبر على ما هدانا والحمد لله على ما أبلانا وأولانا ، ( وبشر المحسنين   ) قال ابن عباس    : الموحدين . 
( إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور   ( 38 ) ( أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير   ( 39 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة    : " يدفع " ، وقرأ الآخرون : " يدافع " بالألف ، يريد : يدفع غائلة المشركين عن المؤمنين ويمنعهم عن المؤمنين . ( إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور   ) أي : خوان في أمانة الله كفور لنعمته ، قال ابن عباس    : خانوا الله فجعلوا معه شريكا وكفروا نعمه . قال الزجاج    : من تقرب إلى الأصنام بذبيحته وذكر عليها اسما غير الله فهو خوان كفور . قوله عز وجل : ( أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والبصرة  وعاصم    : " أذن " بضم الألف والباقون بفتحها ، أي : أذن الله ، " للذين يقاتلون " ، قرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر  وحفص     " يقاتلون " بفتح التاء يعني المؤمنين الذين يقاتلهم المشركون ، وقرأ  الآخرون بكسر التاء يعني الذين أذن لهم بالجهاد " يقاتلون " المشركين . 

 قال المفسرون : كان مشركو أهل مكة   يؤذون  أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فلا يزالون محزونين من بين مضروب  ومشجوج ، ويشكون ذلك إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فيقول لهم :  اصبروا فإني لم أؤمر بالقتال ، حتى هاجر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية وهي أول آية أذن الله فيها بالقتال ، فنزلت هذه الآية بالمدينة    . 

 وقال مجاهد    : نزلت هذه الآية في قوم بأعيانهم خرجوا مهاجرين من مكة  إلى المدينة  ، فكانوا   [ ص: 389 ] يمنعون فأذن الله لهم في قتال الكفار الذين يمنعونهم من الهجرة ( بأنهم ظلموا   ) أي : بسبب ما ظلموا ، واعتدي عليهم بالإيذاء ، ( وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير   ) 
( الذين  أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ولولا دفع الله الناس  بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا  ولينصرن الله من ينصره إن الله لقوي عزيز   ( 40 ) الذين إن مكناهم في الأرض أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر ولله عاقبة الأمور   ( 41 ) ) 

 ( الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق   ) بدل " عن الذين " الأولى ( إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله   ) أي : لم يخرجوا من ديارهم إلا لقولهم ربنا الله وحده . 

 ( ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض   ) بالجهاد وإقامة الحدود ، ( لهدمت ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  بتخفيف الدال ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد على التكثير ، فالتخفيف يكون للقليل ، والتكثير والتشديد يختص بالتكثير ، ( صوامع ) قال مجاهد  والضحاك    : يعني : صوامع الرهبان . وقال قتادة    : صوامع الصابئين ، ( وبيع ) بيع النصارى  جمع " بيعة " وهي كنيسة النصارى  ، ( وصلوات ) يعني كنائس اليهود  ، ويسمونها بالعبرانية صلوتا ، ( ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا   ) يعني مساجد المسلمين من أمة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 ومعنى الآية : ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدم في شريعة كل نبي مكان صلاتهم ، لهدم في زمن موسى  الكنائس ، وفي زمن عيسى  البيع والصوامع ، وفي زمن محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم المساجد . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : أراد بالصلوات صلوات أهل الإسلام ، فإنها تنقطع إذا دخل العدو عليهم . 

 ( ولينصرن الله من ينصره   ) أي : ينصر دينه ونبيه ، ( إن الله لقوي عزيز الذين إن مكناهم في الأرض أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر   ) قال الزجاج    : هذا من صفة ناصريه ، ومعنى " مكناهم في الأرض " : نصرناهم على عدوهم حتى   [ ص: 390 ] يتمكنوا في البلاد . قال قتادة    : هم أصحاب محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وقال الحسن    : هم هذه الأمة ( ولله عاقبة الأمور   ) أي : آخر أمور الخلق ومصيرهم إليه ، يعني : يبطل كل ملك سوى ملكه ، فتصير الأمور إليه بلا منازع ولا مدع . 
( وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود   ( 42 ) وقوم إبراهيم وقوم لوط   ( 43 ) وأصحاب مدين وكذب موسى فأمليت للكافرين ثم أخذتهم فكيف كان نكير   ( 44 ) فكأين من قرية أهلكناها وهي ظالمة فهي خاوية على عروشها وبئر معطلة وقصر مشيد   ( 45 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وإن يكذبوك   ) يعزي نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( فقد كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود وقوم إبراهيم وقوم لوط   ) . ( وأصحاب مدين وكذب موسى فأمليت للكافرين   ) أي : أمهلتهم وأخرت عقوبتهم ، ( ثم أخذتهم   ) [ عاقبتهم ] ( فكيف كان نكير    ) أي : إنكاري ، أي : كيف أنكرت عليهم ما فعلوا من التكذيب بالعذاب  والهلاك ، يخوف به من يخالف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ويكذبه . ( فكأين )  فكم ( من قرية أهلكناها   ) بالتاء هكذا قرأ أهل البصرة  ويعقوب  ، وقرأ الآخرون : " أهلكناها " بالنون والألف على التعظيم ، ( وهي ظالمة   ) أي : وأهلها ظالمون ، ( فهي خاوية   ) ساقطة ( على عروشها   ) على سقوفها ، ( وبئر معطلة   ) [ أي : وكم من بئر معطلة ] متروكة مخلاة عن أهلها ( وقصر مشيد   ) قال قتادة  والضحاك  ومقاتل    : رفيع طويل ، من قولهم شاد بناءه إذا رفعه . وقال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد   وعطاء    : مجصص ، من الشيد ، وهو الجص . وقيل : إن البئر المعطلة والقصر المشيد باليمن  ، أما القصر فعلى قلة جبل ، والبئر في سفحه ، ولكل واحد منهما قوم كانوا في نعمة فكفروا فأهلكهم الله ، وبقي البئر والقصر خاليين . 

 وروى أبو روق  عن الضحاك    : أن هذه البئر كانت بحضرموت  في بلدة يقال لها حاضوراء  ، وذلك   [ ص: 391 ] أن أربعة آلاف نفر ممن آمن بصالح  ، نجوا من العذاب ، أتوا حضرموت  ومعهم صالح  فلما حضروه مات صالح  ، فسمي حضرموت  ، لأن صالحا  لما حضر مات فبنوا حاضوراء  وقعدوا  على هذه البئر وأمروا عليهم رجلا فأقاموا دهرا وتناسلوا حتى كثروا ، ثم  إنهم عبدوا الأصنام وكفروا فأرسل الله إليهم نبيا يقال له حنظلة بن صفوان  ، كان حمالا فيهم ، فقتلوه في السوق فأهلكهم الله ، وعطلت بئرهم وخربت قصورهم   . 
( أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها أو آذان يسمعون بها فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور   ( 46 ) ( ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولن يخلف الله وعده وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( أفلم يسيروا في الأرض   ) يعني : كفار مكة  ، فينظروا إلى مصارع المكذبين من الأمم الخالية ، ( فتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها أو آذان يسمعون بها   ) يعني : ما يذكر لهم من أخبار القرون الماضية فيعتبرون بها ، ( فإنها ) الهاء عماد ، ( لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور   ) ذكر " التي في الصدور " تأكيدا كقوله : ( يطير بجناحيه   ) ( الأنعام : 38 ) معناه أن العمى الضار هو عمى القلب ، فأما عمى البصر فليس بضار في أمر الدين ، قال قتادة    : البصر الظاهر : بلغة ومتعة ، وبصر القلب : هو البصر النافع . ( ويستعجلونك بالعذاب   ) نزلت في النضر بن الحارث  حيث قال : إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء ( ولن يخلف الله وعده   ) فأنجز ذلك يوم بدر . ( وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وحمزة   والكسائي    : " يعدون " بالياء هاهنا لقوله : ( ويستعجلونك   ) وقرأ الباقون : بالتاء لأنه أعم ، لأنه خطاب للمستعجلين والمؤمنين ، واتفقوا في تنزيل " السجدة " أنه بالتاء . 

 قال ابن عباس    : يعني يوما من الأيام الستة التي خلق الله فيها السموات والأرض . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : يوما من أيام الآخرة ، والدليل عليه ما روي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري   [ ص: 392 ] قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :    " أبشروا يا معشر صعاليك المهاجرين بالنور التام يوم القيامة ، تدخلون  الجنة قبل أغنياء الناس بنصف يوم ، وذلك مقدار خمسمائة سنة "   . 

 قال ابن زيد    : " وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون    " هذه أيام الآخرة . وقوله : " كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة مما تعدون " يوم  القيامة . والمعنى على هذا : أنهم يستعجلون بالعذاب ، وإن يوما من أيام  عذابهم في الآخرة ألف سنة . 

 وقيل : معناه وإن يوما من أيام العذاب الذي استعجلوه في الثقل والاستطالة  والشدة كألف سنة مما تعدون ، فكيف تستعجلونه؟ هذا كما يقال : أيام الهموم  طوال ، وأيام السرور قصار . 

 وقيل : معناه إن يوما عنده وألف سنة في الإمهال سواء ، لأنه قادر متى شاء  أخذهم لا يفوته شيء بالتأخير ، فيستوي في قدرته وقوع ما يستعجلون به من  العذاب وتأخره ، وهذا معنى قول ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء    . 
( وكأين من قرية أمليت لها وهي ظالمة ثم أخذتها وإلي المصير   ( 48 ) قل يا أيها الناس إنما أنا لكم نذير مبين   ( 49 ) فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم   ( 50 ) والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك أصحاب الجحيم   ( 51 ) ) 

 ( وكأين من قرية أمليت لها   ) أي أمهلتها ، ( وهي ظالمة ثم أخذتها وإلي المصير   ) . ( قل يا أيها الناس إنما أنا لكم نذير مبين   ) . ( فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم   ) الرزق الكريم الذي لا ينقطع أبدا . وقيل : هو الجنة . ( والذين سعوا في آياتنا   ) أي عملوا في إبطال آياتنا ، ( معاجزين ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو     : " معجزين " بالتشديد هاهنا وفي سورة سبإ أي : مثبطين الناس عن الإيمان ،  وقرأ الآخرون : " معاجزين " بالألف أي : معاندين مشاقين . وقال قتادة     : معناه ظانين ومقدرين أنهم يعجزوننا بزعمهم أن لا بعث ولا نشور ولا جنة  ولا نار ، ومعنى يعجزوننا ، أي : يفوتوننا فلا نقدر عليهم . وهذا كقوله  تعالى : ( أم حسب الذين يعملون السيئات أن يسبقونا   ) ( العنكبوت : 4 ) ، ( أولئك أصحاب الجحيم   ) وقيل : " معاجزين " مغالبين ، يريد كل واحد أن يظهر عجز صاحبه . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (297)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْحَجِّ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ
 الاية52 إلى الاية 75

( وما  أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته  فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان ثم يحكم الله آياته والله عليم حكيم   ( 52 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته   ) الآية . قال ابن عباس   ومحمد بن كعب القرظي  وغيرهما  من المفسرين : لما رأى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تولي قومه عنه وشق  عليه ما رأى من مباعدتهم عما جاءهم به من الله تمنى في نفسه أن يأتيه من  الله ما يقارب بينه وبين قومه لحرصه على إيمانهم ، فكان يوما في مجلس قريش  فأنزل الله تعالى سورة " النجم " فقرأها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بلغ قوله : ( أفرأيتم اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى   ) ألقى الشيطان على لسانه بما كان يحدث به نفسه ويتمناه : " تلك الغرانيق العلى وإن شفاعتهن لترتجى " ، فلما سمعت قريش  ذلك  فرحوا به ومضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في قراءته ، فقرأ السورة كلها  وسجد في آخر السورة فسجد المسلمون بسجوده ، وسجد جميع من في المسجد من  المشركين ، فلم يبق في المسجد مؤمن ولا كافر إلا سجد إلا الوليد بن المغيرة  وأبو أحيحة سعيد بن العاص  ، فإنهما أخذا حفنة من البطحاء ورفعاها إلى جبهتيهما وسجدا عليها ، لأنهما كانا شيخين كبيرين فلم يستطيعا السجود . وتفرقت قريش  وقد سرهم ما سمعوا من ذكر آلهتهم ويقولون : قد ذكر محمد  آلهتنا  بأحسن الذكر ، وقالوا : قد عرفنا أن الله يحيي ويميت ويخلق ويرزق ولكن  آلهتنا هذه تشفع لنا عنده ، فإذا جعل لها نصيبا فنحن معه ، فلما أمسى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أتاه جبريل  فقال : يا محمد  ماذا  صنعت؟ لقد تلوت على الناس ما لم آتك به عن الله عز وجل! فحزن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم حزنا شديدا وخاف من الله خوفا كثيرا فأنزل الله هذه  الآية يعزيه ، وكان به رحيما ، وسمع بذلك من كان بأرض الحبشة  من أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وبلغهم سجود قريش  وقيل : أسلمت قريش  وأهل مكة  فرجع أكثرهم إلى عشائرهم ، وقالوا : هم أحب إلينا حتى إذا دنوا من مكة  بلغهم أن الذي كانوا تحدثوا به من إسلام أهل مكة  كان باطلا فلم يدخل أحد إلا بجوار أو مستخفيا ، فلما نزلت هذه الآية قالت قريش    : ندم محمد  على  ما ذكر من منزلة آلهتنا عند الله فغير ذلك . وكان الحرفان اللذان ألقى  الشيطان على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قد وقعا في فم كل مشرك  فازدادوا شرا إلى ما كانوا عليه ، وشدة على من أسلم . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول   ) وهو الذي يأتيه جبريل  بالوحي عيانا ، ( ولا نبي   ) وهو الذي تكون نبوته إلهاما أو مناما ، وكل رسول نبي ، وليس كل نبي رسولا   ( إلا إذا تمنى   ) قال بعضهم : أي : أحب شيئا واشتهاه وحدث به نفسه ما لم يؤمر به . ( ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته   ) أي : مراده . 

 وعن ابن عباس  قال : إذا حدث ألقى الشيطان في حديثه ووجد إليه سبيلا وما من نبي إلا تمنى   [ ص: 394 ] أن يؤمن به قومه ولم يتمن ذلك نبي إلا ألقى الشيطان عليه ما يرضى به قومه ، فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان . 

 وأكثر المفسرين قالوا : معنى قوله : ( تمنى ) أي : تلا وقرأ كتاب الله  تعالى . " ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته " أي : في تلاوته ، قال الشاعر في عثمان  حين قتل : 
**تمنى كتاب الله أول ليلة وآخرها لاقى حمام المقادر* *

 واختلفوا في أنه كان يقرأ في الصلاة أو في غير الصلاة؟ فقال قوم : كان  يقرأ في الصلاة . وقال قوم : كان يقرأ في غير الصلاة . فإن قيل كيف يجوز  الغلط في التلاوة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان معصوما من الغلط في  أصل الدين ، وقال جل ذكره في القرآن : ( لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه   ) ( فصلت : 42 ) يعني إبليس؟ 

 قيل : قد اختلف الناس في الجواب عنه ، فقال بعضهم : إن الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم لم يقرأ ، ولكن الشيطان ذكر ذلك بين قراءته ، فظن المشركون أن  الرسول قرأه . 

 وقال قتادة    : أغفى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إغفاءة فجرى ذلك على لسانه بإلقاء الشيطان ولم يكن له خبر . 

 والأكثرون قالوا : جرى ذلك على لسانه بإلقاء الشيطان على سبيل السهو والنسيان ولم يلبث أن نبهه الله عليه . 

 وقيل : إن شيطانا يقال له أبيض عمل هذا العمل ، وكان ذلك فتنة ومحنة من الله تعالى يمتحن عباده بما يشاء . 
[ ص: 395 ]   ( ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض والقاسية قلوبهم وإن الظالمين لفي شقاق بعيد   ( 53 ) وليعلم الذين أوتوا العلم أنه الحق من ربك فيؤمنوا به فتخبت له قلوبهم وإن الله لهاد الذين آمنوا إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 54 ) ) 

 ( فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان   ) أي : يبطله ويذهبه ، ( ثم يحكم الله آياته   ) فيثبتها ، ( والله عليم حكيم ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) أي : محنة وبلية ، شك ونفاق ، ( والقاسية    ) يعني الجافية ، ( قلوبهم ) عن قبول الحق وهم المشركون ، وذلك أنهم  افتتنوا لما سمعوا ذلك ، ثم نسخ ورفع فازدادوا عتوا ، وظنوا أن محمدا  يقوله من تلقاء نفسه ثم يندم فيبطل ، ( وإن الظالمين   ) المشركين ( لفي شقاق بعيد   ) أي : في خلاف شديد . ( وليعلم الذين أوتوا العلم   ) التوحيد والقرآن . وقال  السدي    : التصديق بنسخ الله تعالى ، ( أنه ) يعني : أن الذي أحكم الله من آيات القرآن هو ( الحق من ربك فيؤمنوا به   ) أي : يعتقدوا   [ ص: 396 ] أنه من الله ، ( فتخبت له قلوبهم   ) أي : فتسكن إليه قلوبهم ، ( وإن الله لهاد الذين آمنوا إلى صراط مستقيم   ) أي : طريق قويم هو الإسلام . 
( ولا يزال الذين كفروا في مرية منه حتى تأتيهم الساعة بغتة أو يأتيهم عذاب يوم عقيم   ( 55 ) ( الملك يومئذ لله يحكم بينهم فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في جنات النعيم   ( 56 ) والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا فأولئك لهم عذاب مهين   ( 57 ) والذين هاجروا في سبيل الله ثم قتلوا أو ماتوا ليرزقنهم الله رزقا حسنا وإن الله لهو خير الرازقين   ( 58 ) ) 

 ( ولا يزال الذين كفروا في مرية منه   ) أي : في شك مما ألقى الشيطان على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقولون : ما باله ذكرها بخير ثم ارتد عنها . وقال  ابن جريج    : " منه " أي : من القرآن . وقيل : من الدين ، وهو الصراط المستقيم . ( حتى تأتيهم الساعة بغتة   ) يعني : القيامة . وقيل : الموت ، ( أو يأتيهم عذاب يوم عقيم   ) قال الضحاك  وعكرمة    : عذاب يوم لا ليلة له ، وهو يوم القيامة . 

 والأكثرون على أن اليوم العقيم يوم بدر ، لأنه ذكر الساعة من قبل وهو يوم  القيامة . وسمي يوم بدر عقيما لأنه لم يكن في ذلك اليوم للكفار خير ،  كالريح العقيم التي لا تأتي بخير ، سحاب ولا مطر ، [ والعقم في اللغة :  المنع ، يقال : رجل عقيم إذا منع من الولد ] . وقيل : لأنه لا مثل له في  عظم أمره لقتال الملائكة فيه . وقال  ابن جريج    : لأنهم لم ينظروا فيه إلى الليل حتى قتلوا قبل المساء . ( الملك يومئذ   ) يعني يوم القيامة ، ( لله ) وحده من غير منازع ، ( يحكم بينهم   ) ثم بين الحكم ، فقال تعالى : ( فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في جنات النعيم والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا فأولئك لهم عذاب مهين   ) . ( والذين هاجروا في سبيل الله   ) فارقوا أوطانهم وعشائرهم في طاعة الله وطلب رضاه ، ( ثم قتلوا أو ماتوا   ) وهم كذلك ، قرأ ابن عامر    " قتلوا " بالتشديد ( ليرزقنهم الله رزقا حسنا   ) والرزق الحسن الذي لا ينقطع أبدا هو رزق الجنة ، ( وإن الله لهو خير الرازقين   ) قيل : هو قوله : ( بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون   ) ( آل عمران : 169 ) 
   [ ص: 397 ]   ( ليدخلنهم مدخلا يرضونه وإن الله لعليم حليم   ( 59 ) ذلك ومن عاقب بمثل ما عوقب به ثم بغي عليه لينصرنه الله إن الله لعفو غفور   ( 60 ) ذلك بأن الله يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وأن الله سميع بصير   ( 61 ) ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير   ( 62 ) ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فتصبح الأرض مخضرة إن الله لطيف خبير   ( 63 ) ) 

 ( ليدخلنهم مدخلا يرضونه   ) لأن لهم فيه ما تشتهي الأنفس وتلذ الأعين ، ( وإن الله لعليم   ) بنياتهم ، ( حليم ) عنهم . ( ذلك ) أي : الأمر ذلك الذي قصصنا عليكم ، ( ومن عاقب بمثل ما عوقب به   ) جازى الظالم بمثل ظلمه . قال الحسن    : يعني قاتل المشركين كما قاتلوه ، ( ثم بغي عليه    ) أي : ظلم بإخراجه من منزله يعني : ما أتاه المشركون من البغي على  المسلمين حتى أحوجوهم إلى مفارقة أوطانهم ، نزلت في قوم من المشركين أتوا  قوما من المسلمين لليلتين بقيتا من المحرم فكره المسلمون قتالهم وسألوهم أن  يكفوا عن القتال من أجل الشهر الحرام فأبى المشركون وقاتلوهم فذلك بغيهم  عليهم ، وثبت المسلمون لهم فنصروا عليهم قال الله تعالى : ( لينصرنه الله   ) والعقاب الأول بمعنى الجزاء ، ( إن الله لعفو غفور   ) عفا عن مساوئ المؤمنين وغفر لهم ذنوبهم . ( ذلك ) أي : ذلك النصر ( بأن الله   ) القادر على ما يشاء ، فمن قدرته أنه : ( يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وأن الله سميع بصير ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون : بالتاء ، يعني المشركين ، ( من دونه هو الباطل وأن الله هو العلي   ) العالي على كل شيء ، ( الكبير ) العظيم الذي كل شيء دونه . ( ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فتصبح الأرض مخضرة   ) بالنبات ، ( إن الله لطيف   ) بأرزاق عباده واستخراج النبات من الأرض ، ( خبير ) بما في قلوب العباد واستخراج النبات من الأرض ، إذا تأخر المطر عنهم . 
[ ص: 398 ]   ( له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وإن الله لهو الغني الحميد   ( 64 ) ( ألم تر أن الله سخر لكم ما في الأرض والفلك تجري في البحر بأمره ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم   ( 65 ) وهو الذي أحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم إن الإنسان لكفور   ( 66 ) لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا هم ناسكوه فلا ينازعنك في الأمر وادع إلى ربك إنك لعلى هدى مستقيم   ( 67 ) ) 

 ( له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   ) عبيدا وملكا ، ( وإن الله لهو الغني   ) عن عباده ، ( الحميد ) في أفعاله . ( ألم تر أن الله سخر لكم ما في الأرض والفلك   ) أي : وسخر لكم الفلك ، ( تجري في البحر بأمره   ) وقيل : " ما في الأرض " : الدواب تركب في البر ، و " الفلك " تركب في البحر ، ( ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض   ) يعني : لكيلا تسقط على الأرض ، ( إلا بإذنه إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم وهو الذي أحياكم   ) أي : أنشأكم ولم تكونوا شيئا ، ( ثم يميتكم   ) عند انقضاء آجالكم ، ( ثم يحييكم   ) يوم البعث للثواب والعقاب ، ( إن الإنسان لكفور   ) لنعم الله . قوله عز وجل : ( لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا هم ناسكوه   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني شريعة هم عاملون بها . وروي عنه أنه قال : عيدا قال قتادة  ومجاهد    : موضع قربان يذبحون فيه . وقيل : موضع عبادة . وقيل : مألفا يألفونه . 

 والمنسك في كلام العرب    : الموضع المعتاد لعمل خير أو شر ، ومنه " مناسك الحج " لتردد الناس إلى أماكن أعمال الحج . 

 ( فلا ينازعنك في الأمر   ) يعني في أمر الذبائح . نزلت في بديل بن ورقاء  ، وبشر بن سفيان  ، ويزيد بن خنيس  قالوا لأصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما لكم تأكلون مما تقتلون بأيديكم ولا تأكلون مما قتله الله . 

 قال الزجاج    : معنى قوله ( فلا ينازعنك   ) أي : لا تنازعهم أنت ، كما يقال : لا يخاصمك فلان ،   [ ص: 399 ] أي  : لا تخاصمه ، وهذا جائز فيما يكون بين الاثنين ، ولا يجوز : لا يضربنك  فلان ، وأنت تريد : لا تضربه ، وذلك أن المنازعة والمخاصمة لا تتم إلا  باثنين ، فإذا ترك أحدهما فلا مخاصمة هناك . 

 ( وادع إلى ربك   ) إلى الإيمان بربك ، ( إنك لعلى هدى مستقيم   ) . 
( وإن جادلوك فقل الله أعلم بما تعملون   ( 68 ) الله يحكم بينكم يوم القيامة فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ( 69 ) ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السماء والأرض إن ذلك في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسير   ( 70 ) ويعبدون من دون الله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وما ليس لهم به علم وما للظالمين من نصير   ( 71 ) وإذا  تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر يكادون يسطون  بالذين يتلون عليهم آياتنا قل أفأنبئكم بشر من ذلكم النار وعدها الله الذين  كفروا وبئس المصير   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( وإن جادلوك فقل الله أعلم بما تعملون   ) . ( الله يحكم بينكم يوم القيامة فيما كنتم فيه تختلفون   ) فتعرفون حينئذ الحق من الباطل . والاختلاف : ذهاب كل واحد من الخصمين إلى خلاف ما ذهب إليه الآخر . ( ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السماء والأرض إن ذلك   ) كله ، ( في كتاب   ) يعني اللوح المحفوظ ، ( إن ذلك ) يعني : علمه لجميع ذلك ، ( على الله يسير ويعبدون من دون الله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا   ) حجة ، ( وما ليس لهم به علم   ) يعني أنهم فعلوا ما فعلوا عن جهل لا عن علم ، ( وما للظالمين   ) للمشركين ، ( من نصير   ) مانع يمنعهم من عذاب الله . ( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات   ) يعني : القرآن ، ( تعرف في وجوه الذين كفروا المنكر   ) يعني الإنكار يتبين ذلك في وجوههم من الكراهية والعبوس ، ( يكادون يسطون   ) أي : يقعون ويبسطون إليكم أيديهم بالسوء . وقيل : يبطشون ، ( بالذين يتلون عليهم آياتنا   ) أي : بمحمد  وأصحابه من شدة الغيظ . يقال : سطا عليه وسطا به ، إذا تناوله بالبطش والعنف ، وأصل السطو : القهر . 

 ( قل ) يا محمد  ، ( أفأنبئكم بشر من ذلكم   ) أي : بشر لكم وأكره إليكم من هذا القرآن   [ ص: 400 ] الذي تستمعون ، ( النار ) أي : هي النار ، ( وعدها الله الذين كفروا وبئس المصير   ) 
( يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له وإن يسلبهم الذباب شيئا لا يستنقذوه منه ضعف الطالب والمطلوب   ( 73 ) ما قدروا الله حق قدره إن الله لقوي عزيز   ( 74 ) الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس إن الله سميع بصير   ( 75 ) ) 

 ( يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل   ) معنى ضرب : جعل ، كقولهم : ضرب السلطان البعث على الناس ، وضرب الجزية على أهل الذمة  ، أي : جعل ذلك عليهم . ومعنى الآية : جعل لي شبه ، وشبه بي الأوثان ، أي : جعل المشركون الأصنام شركائي فعبدوها ومعنى ( فاستمعوا له   ) أي : فاستمعوا حالها وصفتها . ثم بين ذلك فقال : 

 ( إن الذين تدعون من دون الله   ) يعني : الأصنام ، قرأ يعقوب  بالياء والباقون بالتاء ( لن يخلقوا ذبابا   ) واحدا في صغره وقلته لأنها لا تقدر عليه . والذباب : واحد وجمعه القليل : أذبة ، والكثير : ذبان ، مثل غراب وأغربة ، وغربان ، ( ولو اجتمعوا له   ) أي : لخلقه ، ( وإن يسلبهم الذباب شيئا لا يستنقذوه منه   ) قال ابن عباس    : كانوا يطلون الأصنام بالزعفران ، فإذا جف جاء الذباب فاستلب منه . 

 وقال  السدي    : كانوا يضعون الطعام بين يدي الأصنام فتقع الذباب عليه فيأكلن منه . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : كانوا  يحلون الأصنام باليواقيت واللآلئ وأنواع الجواهر ، ويطيبونها بألوان الطيب  فربما تسقط منها واحدة فيأخذها طائر أو ذباب فلا تقدر الآلهة على  استردادها ، فذلك قوله : ( وإن يسلبهم الذباب شيئا   ) أي : وإن يسلب الذباب الأصنام شيئا مما عليها لا يقدرون أن يستنقذوه منه ، ( ضعف الطالب والمطلوب   ) قال ابن عباس     : " الطالب " : الذباب يطلب ما يسلب من الطيب من الصنم ، و " المطلوب " :  الصنم يطلب الذباب منه السلب . وقيل : على العكس : " الطالب " : الصنم و "  المطلوب " : الذباب . وقال الضحاك    : " الطالب " : العابد و " المطلوب " : المعبود . ( ما قدروا الله حق قدره   ) ما عظموه حق عظمته وما عرفوه حق معرفته ، ولا وصفوه حق صفته إن أشركوا به ما لا يمتنع من الذباب ولا ينتصف منه ، ( إن الله لقوي عزيز   ( الله يصطفي   ) يعني يختار ( من الملائكة رسلا   ) وهم جبريل  وميكائيل  وإسرافيل  وعزرائيل  وغيرهم ، ( ومن الناس   ) أي : يختار من الناس رسلا مثل إبراهيم  وموسى  وعيسى  ومحمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم   [ ص: 401 ] وغيرهم  من الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، نزلت حين قال المشركون : " أأنزل عليه الذكر  من بيننا " فأخبر أن الاختيار إليه ، يختار من يشاء من خلقه . 

 ( إن الله سميع بصير   ) أي : سميع لقولهم ، بصير بمن يختاره لرسالته .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (298)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية1 إلى الاية 16

( يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم وإلى الله ترجع الأمور   ( 76 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا واعبدوا ربكم وافعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون   ( 77 ) ) 

 ( يعلم ما بين أيديهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : ما قدموا ، ( وما خلفهم   ) ما خلفوا ، وقال الحسن     : " ما بين أيديهم " : ما عملوا " وما خلفهم " ما هم عاملون من بعد ،  وقيل : " ما بين أيديهم : ملائكته وكتبه ورسله قبل أن خلقهم ، " وما خلفهم "  أي : يعلم ما هو كائن بعد فنائهم . ( وإلى الله ترجع الأمور يا أيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا   ) أي : صلوا ، لأن الصلاة لا تكون إلا بالركوع والسجود ، ( واعبدوا ربكم   ) وحده ، ( وافعلوا الخير   ) قال ابن عباس  صلة الرحم ومكارم الأخلاق ، ( لعلكم تفلحون   ) لكي تسعدوا وتفوزوا بالجنة . واختلف أهل العلم في سجود التلاوة عند قراءة هذه الآية . 

 فذهب قوم إلى أنه يسجد عندها ، وهو قول عمر  ، وعلي  ،  وابن عمر  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  ، وبه قال ابن المبارك  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق    . واحتجوا بما أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  ، أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، أخبرنا قتيبة  ، أخبرنا ابن لهيعة  ، عن مشرح بن هاعان  ، عن عقبة بن عامر  قال : قلت يا رسول الله : فضلت سورة الحج بأن فيها سجدتين؟ قال " نعم ، ومن لم يسجدهما فلا يقرأهما "   .   [ ص: 402 ] 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه لا يسجد هاهنا ، وهو قول  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي . 

وعدة سجود القرآن أربعة عشر عند أكثر أهل العلم ، منها ثلاث في المفصل . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه ليس في المفصل سجود . روي ذلك عن أبي بن كعب  ،  وابن عباس  ، وبه قال مالك    . وقد صح عن  أبي هريرة  قال : سجدنا مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : في " اقرأ " و " إذا السماء انشقت "  وأبو هريرة  من متأخري الإسلام . 

 واختلفوا في سجود " صاد " ، فذهب  الشافعي    : إلى أنه سجود شكر ليس من عزائم السجود ، ويروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  وذهب قوم إلى أنه يسجد فيها ، روي ذلك عن عمر  ، وبه قال  سفيان الثوري  ،  وابن المبارك  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، فعند ابن المبارك  ، وإسحاق  ، وأحمد  ، وجماعة : سجود القرآن خمسة عشرة سجدة ، فعدوا سجدتي الحج وسجدة ص ، وروي عن عمرو بن العاص  أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أقرأه خمس عشرة سجدة في القرآن   . 
( وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده هو اجتباكم وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ملة  أبيكم إبراهيم هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ليكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم  وتكونوا شهداء على الناس فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واعتصموا بالله هو  مولاكم فنعم المولى ونعم النصير   ( 78 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده   ) قيل : جاهدوا في سبيل الله أعداء الله " حق جهاده " هو استفراغ الطاقة فيه ، قاله ابن عباس    : وعنه أيضا أنه قال : لا تخافوا في الله لومة لائم فهو حق الجهاد ، كما قال تعالى : ( يجاهدون في سبيل الله ولا يخافون لومة لائم   ) ( المائدة : 54 ) . 

 قال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : اعملوا لله حق عمله واعبدوه حق عبادته . 

 وقال مقاتل بن سليمان    : نسخها قوله ( فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم   ) ( التغابن : 16 ) ، وقال أكثر المفسرين : " حق الجهاد " : أن تكون نيته خالصة صادقة لله عز وجل . وقال  السدي    : هو أن يطاع فلا يعصى . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن المبارك    : هو مجاهدة  النفس والهوى ، وهو الجهاد الأكبر ، وهو حق الجهاد . وقد روي أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما رجع من غزوة تبوك قال :   " رجعنا من الجهاد الأصغر إلى الجهاد   [ ص: 403 ] الأكبر " وأراد بالجهاد الأصغر الجهاد مع الكفار ، وبالجهاد الأكبر الجهاد مع النفس . 

 ( هو اجتباكم   ) أي : اختاركم لدينه ، ( وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج   ) ضيق ، معناه : أن المؤمن لا يبتلى بشيء من الذنوب إلا جعل الله له منه مخرجا ،  بعضها بالتوبة ، وبعضها برد المظالم والقصاص ، وبعضها بأنواع الكفارات ،  فليس في دين الإسلام ذنب لا يجد العبد سبيلا إلى الخلاص من العقاب فيه . 

 وقيل : من ضيق في أوقات فروضكم مثل هلال شهر رمضان والفطر ووقت الحج إذا التبس ذلك عليكم ، وسع ذلك عليكم حتى تتيقنوا . 

 وقال مقاتل    : يعني الرخص عند الضرورات ، كقصر الصلاة في السفر ، والتيمم ، وأكل الميتة عند الضرورة ، والإفطار بالسفر والمرض ، والصلاة قاعدا عند العجز . وهو قول الكلبي    . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : الحرج ما كان على بني إسرائيل  من الآصال التي كانت عليهم ، وضعها الله عن هذه الأمة . 

 ( ملة أبيكم إبراهيم   ) أي : كلمة أبيكم ، نصب بنزع حرف الصفة . وقيل : نصب على الإغراء ، أي : اتبعوا ملة أبيكم إبراهيم  ، [ وإنما أمرنا باتباع ملة إبراهيم    ] لأنها داخلة في ملة محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم . 

 فإن قيل : فما وجه قوله : ( ملة أبيكم   ) وليس كل المسلمين يرجع نسبهم إلى إبراهيم؟    . 

 قيل : خاطب به العرب  وهم كانوا من نسل إبراهيم    . وقيل : خاطب به جميع المسلمين ، وإبراهيم  أب لهم ، على معنى وجوب احترامه وحفظ حقه كما يجب احترام الأب ، وهو كقوله تعالى : ( وأزواجه أمهاتهم ) ( الأحزاب : 6 )  [ ص: 404 ] ، وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " إنما أنا لكم مثل الوالد [ لوالده ] "   . 

 ( هو سماكم   ) يعني أن الله تعالى سماكم ( المسلمين من قبل   ) يعني من قبل نزول القرآن في الكتب المتقدمة . ( وفي هذا ) أي : في الكتاب ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال ابن زيد    : " هو " يرجع إلى إبراهيم  أي أن إبراهيم  سماكم المسلمين في أيامه ، من قبل هذا الوقت ، وفي هذا الوقت ، وهو قوله : ( ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا أمة مسلمة لك   ) ( البقرة : 127 ) ، ( ليكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم   ) يوم القيامة أن قد بلغكم ، ( وتكونوا ) أنتم ، ( شهداء على الناس   ) أن رسلهم قد بلغتهم ، ( فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واعتصموا بالله   ) أي : ثقوا بالله وتوكلوا عليه . قال الحسن    : تمسكوا بدين الله . وروي عن ابن عباس  قال  : سلوا ربكم أن يعصمكم من كل ما يكره . وقيل : معناه ادعوه ليثبتكم على  دينه . وقيل : الاعتصام بالله هو التمسك بالكتاب والسنة ، ( هو مولاكم   ) [ وليكم ] وناصركم وحافظكم ، ( فنعم المولى ونعم النصير   ) الناصر لكم . 
 سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   ( 1 ) الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ   ( 2 ) ) 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْحِيرِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَمَّادٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا يُونُسُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  ، أَمْلَى عَلَيَّ يُونُسُ  صَاحِبُ أَيْلَةَ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  ، عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدٍ الْقَارِئِ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  يَقُولُ  : كَانَ إِذَا نَزَلَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  الْوَحْيُ يُسْمَعُ عِنْدَ وَجْهِهِ دَوِيٌّ كَدَوِيِّ النَّحْلِ ،  فَمَكَثْنَا سَاعَةً - وَفِي رِوَايَةٍ : فَنَزَلَ عَلَيْنَا يَوْمًا  فَمَكَثْنَا سَاعَةً - فَاسْتَقْبَلَ الْقِبْلَةَ وَرَفَعَ يَدَيْهِ  وَقَالَ : " اللَّهُمَّ زِدْنَا وَلَا تَنْقُصْنَا ، وَأَكْرِمْنَا وَلَا  تُهِنَّا ، وَأَعْطِنَا وَلَا تَحْرِمْنَا ، وَآثِرْنَا وَلَا تُؤْثِرْ  عَلَيْنَا ، وَارْضَ عَنَّا ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : لَقَدْ أُنْزِلَ عَلَيَّ  عَشْرُ آيَاتٍ مَنْ أَقَامَهُنَّ دَخَلَ الْجَنَّةَ " ، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   ) إِلَى عَشْرِ آيَاتٍ . 

 وَرَوَاهُ  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ حَنْبَلٍ  ،  وَعَلِيُّ بْنُ الْمَدِينِيِّ  ، وَجَمَاعَةٌ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، وَقَالُوا :   " وَأَعْطِنَا وَلَا تَحْرِمْنَا وَأَرْضِنَا وَارْضَ عَنَّا "   . 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ   ) " قَدْ " حَرْفُ تَأْكِيدٍ ، وَقَالَ الْمُحَقِّقُونَ : " قَدْ " تُقَرِّبُ الْمَاضِيَ مِنَ   [ ص: 408 ] الْحَالِ  ، يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْفَلَاحَ قَدْ حَصَلَ لَهُمْ ، وَأَنَّهُمْ  عَلَيْهِ فِي الْحَالِ ، وَهُوَ أَبْلَغُ مِنْ تَجْرِيدِ ذِكْرِ الْفِعْلِ ،  " وَالْفَلَاحُ " النَّجَاةُ وَالْبَقَاءُ ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : قَدْ سَعِدَ الْمُصَدِّقُونَ بِالتَّوْحِيدِ وَبَقُوا فِي الْجَنَّةِ .   ( الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ   ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَى الْخُشُوعِ ، فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : مُخْبِتُونَ أَذِلَّاءُ . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : خَائِفُونَ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : مُتَوَاضِعُونَ . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هُوَ غَضُّ الْبَصَرِ وَخَفْضُ الصَّوْتِ . 

 وَالْخُشُوعُ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْخُضُوعِ إِلَّا أَنَّ الْخُضُوعَ فِي  الْبَدَنِ ، وَالْخُشُوعُ فِي الْقَلْبِ وَالْبَدَنِ وَالْبَصَرِ  وَالصَّوْتِ ، قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : " وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ   " ( طه - 108 ) . 

 وَعَنْ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : هُوَ أَنْ لَا يَلْتَفِتَ يَمِينًا وَلَا شِمَالًا . وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ     : هُوَ أَنْ لَا يَعْرِفَ مَنْ عَلَى يَمِينِهِ وَلَا مَنْ عَلَى  يَسَارِهِ ، وَلَا يَلْتَفِتَ مِنَ الْخُشُوعِ لِلَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُسَدَّدٌ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْأَحْوَصِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَشْعَثُ بْنُ سَلِيمٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ  ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ  : سَأَلْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ عَنِ  الِالْتِفَاتِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ فَقَالَ : " هُوَ اخْتِلَاسٌ يَخْتَلِسُهُ  الشَّيْطَانُ مِنْ صَلَاةِ الْعَبْدِ "   . 

 وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرْخَسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ بَكْرٍ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ  بِبَغْدَادَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو أُمَيَّةَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الطَرْسُوسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَفَّارِ بْنُ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا صَالِحُ بْنُ أَبِي الْأَخْضَرِ  ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَحْوَصِ  ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ :    " لَا يَزَالُ اللَّهُ مُقْبِلًا عَلَى الْعَبْدِ مَا كَانَ فِي  صِلَاتِهِ مَا لَمْ يَلْتَفِتْ فَإِذَا الْتَفَتَ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ "   . 

 وَقَالَ  عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ    : هُوَ السُّكُونُ وَحُسْنُ الْهَيْئَةِ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ  وَغَيْرُهُ : هُوَ أَنْ لَا تَرْفَعَ بَصَرَكَ عَنْ مَوْضِعِ سُجُودِكَ . 

وَقَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ     : كَانَ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  يَرْفَعُونَ أَبْصَارَهُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ فَلَمَّا  نَزَلَ : ( الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ   ) رَمَوْا بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ إِلَى مَوَاضِعِ السُّجُودِ   .   [ ص: 409 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ النُّعَيْمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي عُرُوبَةَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا قَتَادَةُ  أَنَّ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ  حَدَّثَهُمْ  قَالَ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : " مَا  بَالُ أَقْوَامٍ يَرْفَعُونَ أَبْصَارَهُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فِي  صَلَاتِهِمْ " ، فَاشْتَدَّ قَوْلُهُ فِي ذَلِكَ حَتَّى قَالَ :   " لَيَنْتَهُنَّ عَنْ ذَلِكَ أَوْ لَتُخْطَفَنَّ أَبْصَارُهُمْ "   . 

 وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : هُوَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبَثَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ جَسَدِكَ فِي الصَّلَاةِ . وَرُوِيَ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَبْصَرَ رَجُلًا  يَعْبَثُ بِلِحْيَتِهِ فِي الصَّلَاةِ فَقَالَ : " لَوْ خَشَعَ قَلْبُ  هَذَا لَخَشَعَتْ جَوَارِحُهُ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ الضَّبِّيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا سَعِيدٌ  ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْمَخْزُومِيِّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا سُفْيَانُ بْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  ، عَنْ أَبِي الْأَحْوَصِ  ، عَنْ أَبِي ذَرٍّ  ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ :   " إِذَا قَامَ أَحَدُكُمْ إِلَى الصَّلَاةِ فَلَا يَمْسَحِ الْحَصَى فَإِنَّ الرَّحْمَةَ تُوَاجِهُهُ "   . 

 وَقِيلَ : الْخُشُوعُ فِي الصَّلَاةِ هُوَ  جَمْعُ الْهِمَّةِ ، وَالْإِعْرَاضُ عَمَّا سِوَاهَا ، وَالتَّدَبُّرُ  فِيمَا يَجْرِي عَلَى لِسَانِهِ مِنَ الْقِرَاءَةِ وَالذِّكْرِ . 
( والذين هم عن اللغو معرضون   ( 3 ) والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون   ( 4 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( والذين هم عن اللغو معرضون   ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : عن الشرك ، وقال الحسن    : عن المعاصي . وقال الزجاج    : عن كل باطل ولهو وما لا يحل من القول والفعل . وقيل : هو معارضة الكفار بالشتم والسب : قال الله تعالى : " وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما   " ( الفرقان - 72 ) ، أي : إذا سمعوا الكلام القبيح أكرموا أنفسهم عن الدخول فيه . ( والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون    ) أي : للزكاة الواجبة مؤدون ، فعبر عن التأدية بالفعل لأنها فعل . وقيل :  الزكاة هاهنا هو العمل الصالح ، أي : والذين هم للعمل الصالح فاعلون . 
[ ص: 410 ]   ( والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون   ( 5 ) إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين   ( 6 ) فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون   ( 7 ) والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون   ( 8 ) والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون   ( 9 ) أولئك هم الوارثون   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون   ) الفرج : اسم يجمع سوأة الرجل والمرأة ، وحفظ الفرج : التعفف عن الحرام   . ( إلا على أزواجهم   ) أي : من أزواجهم ، و " على " بمعنى " من " . ( أو ما ملكت أيمانكم   ) ( ما ) في محل الخفض ، يعني أو ما ملكت أيمانهم ، والآية في الرجال خاصة بدليل قوله : " أو ما ملكت أيمانهم " والمرأة لا يجوز أن تستمتع بفرج مملوكها   . ( فإنهم غير ملومين    ) يعني يحفظ فرجه إلا من امرأته أو أمته فإنه لا يلام على ذلك ، وإنما لا  يلام فيهما إذا كان على وجه أذن فيه الشرع دون الإتيان في غير المأتى ،  وفي حال الحيض والنفاس ، فإنه محظور وهو على فعله ملوم . ( فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك   ) أي : التمس وطلب سوى الأزواج والولائد المملوكة ، ( فأولئك هم العادون   ) الظالمون المتجاوزون من الحلال إلى الحرام وفيه دليل على أن الاستمناء باليد حرام ، وهو قول أكثر العلماء . قال  ابن جريج    : سألت عطاء  عنه فقال : مكروه ، سمعت أن قوما يحشرون وأيديهم حبالى فأظن أنهم هؤلاء . وعن سعيد بن جبير  قال : عذب الله أمة كانوا يعبثون بمذاكيرهم .   ( والذين هم لأماناتهم   ) قرأ ابن كثير     " لأمانتهم " على التوحيد هاهنا وفي سورة المعارج ، لقوله تعالى : "  وعهدهم " والباقون بالجمع ، كقوله عز وجل : " إن الله يأمركم أن تؤدوا  الأمانات إلى أهلها ( النساء - 57 ) ، ( وعهدهم راعون    ) حافظون ، أي : يحفظون ما ائتمنوا عليه ، والعقود التي عاقدوا الناس  عليها ، يقومون بالوفاء بها ، والأمانات تختلف فتكون بين الله تعالى وبين  العبد كالصلاة والصيام والعبادات التي أوجبها الله عليه ، وتكون بين العبيد  كالودائع والصنائع فعلى العبد الوفاء بجميعها . ( والذين هم على صلواتهم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي     " صلاتهم " على التوحيد ، والآخرون صلواتهم على الجمع . ( يحافظون ) أي :  يداومون على حفظها ويراعون أوقاتها ، كرر ذكر الصلاة ليبين أن المحافظة  عليها واجبة كما أن الخشوع فيها واجب . ( أولئك ) أهل هذه الصفة ، ( هم الوارثون   ) يرثون منازل أهل النار من الجنة .   [ ص: 411 ] 

 وروي عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :   " ما منكم من أحد إلا وله منزلان منزل في الجنة ومنزل في النار ، فإن مات ودخل النار ورث أهل الجنة منزله " وذلك قوله تعالى : ( أولئك هم الوارثون   ) 

 وقال مجاهد    : لكل  واحد منزل في الجنة ومنزل في النار ، فأما المؤمن فيبني منزله الذي له في  الجنة ويهدم منزله الذي له في النار ، وأما الكافر فيهدم منزله الذي في  الجنة ويبني منزله الذي في النار . 

 وقال بعضهم : معنى الوراثة هو أنه يئول أمرهم إلى الجنة وينالونها ، كما يئول أمر الميراث إلى الوارث .
( الذين يرثون الفردوس هم فيها خالدون   ( 11 ) ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين   ( 12 ) ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين   ( 13 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( الذين يرثون الفردوس   ) وهو أعلى الجنة قد ذكرناه في سورة الكهف ( هم فيها خالدون   ) لا يموتون ولا يخرجون ، وجاء في الحديث :    " أن الله تعالى خلق ثلاثة أشياء بيده : خلق آدم بيده ، وكتب التوراة  بيده ، وغرس الفردوس بيده ، ثم قال : وعزتي لا يدخلها مدمن خمر ، ولا ديوث "    . قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان   ) يعني : ولد آدم  ، و " الإنسان " اسم الجنس ، يقع على الواحد والجمع ، ( من سلالة   ) روي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : السلالة صفوة الماء . وقال مجاهد    : من بني آدم    . وقال عكرمة    : هو يسيل من الظهر ، والعرب  تسمي النطفة سلالة ، والولد سليلا وسلالة ، لأنهما مسلولان منه . 

 قوله : ( من طين   ) يعني : طين آدم    . والسلالة تولدت من طين خلق آدم  منه . قال الكلبي    : من نطفة سلت من طين ، والطين آدم  عليه السلام ، وقيل المراد من الإنسان هو آدم    . وقوله : " من سلالة : أي : سل من كل تربة . ( ثم جعلناه نطفة   ) يعني الذي هو الإنسان جعلناه نطفة ، ( في قرار مكين   ) حريز ، وهو الرحم ، ومكن . [ أي : قد هيئ ] لاستقرارها فيه إلى بلوغ أمدها . 
[ ص: 412 ]   ( ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين   ( 14 ) ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون   ( 15 ) ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو بكر    " عظما " ، ( فكسونا العظام   ) على التوحيد فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بالجمع لأن الإنسان ذو عظام كثيرة . وقيل : بين كل خلقين أربعون يوما . ( فكسونا العظام لحما   ) أي ألبسنا ، ( ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر   ) اختلف المفسرون فيه ، فقال ابن عباس    : ومجاهد  ،  والشعبي  ، وعكرمة  ، والضحاك  ،  وأبو العالية    : هو نفخ الروح فيه . وقال قتادة    : نبات الأسنان والشعر . وروى  ابن جريج  عن مجاهد    : أنه استواء الشباب . وعن الحسن  قال : ذكرا أو أنثى . وروى العوفي  عن ابن عباس     : أن ذلك تصريف أحواله بعد الولادة من الاستهلال إلى الارتضاع ، إلى  القعود إلى القيام ، إلى المشي إلى الفطام ، إلى أن يأكل ويشرب ، إلى أن  يبلغ الحلم ، ويتقلب في البلاد إلى ما بعدها . 

 ( فتبارك الله   ) أي : استحق التعظيم والثناء بأنه لم يزل ولا يزال . ( أحسن الخالقين   ) المصورين والمقدرين . و " الخلق " في اللغة : التقدير . وقال مجاهد    : يصنعون ويصنع الله والله خير الصانعين ، يقال : رجل خالق أي : صانع . 

 وقال  ابن جريج    : إنما جمع الخالقين لأن عيسى  كان يخلق كما قال : " إني أخلق لكم من الطين " ( آل عمران - 49 ) فأخبر الله عن نفسه بأنه أحسن الخالقين . ( ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون   ) والميت - بالتشديد - والمائت الذي لم يمت بعد وسيموت ، والميت - بالتخفيف - : من مات ، ولذلك لم يجز التخفيف هاهنا ، كقوله : " إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون   " ( الزمر - 30 ) . ( ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون   ) . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (299)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية17 إلى الاية 50

( ولقد خلقنا فوقكم سبع طرائق وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين   ( 17 ) ( وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر فأسكناه في الأرض وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( ولقد خلقنا فوقكم سبع طرائق    ) أي : سبع سموات ، سميت طرائق لتطارقها ، وهو أن بعضها فوق بعض ، يقال :  طارقت النعل إذا جعلت بعضه فوق بعض . وقيل : سميت طرائق لأنها طرائق  الملائكة . ( وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين   ) أي كنا لهم حافظين من أن تسقط السماء عليهم فتهلكهم كما قال الله تعالى : " ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه   " ( الحج - 65 ) . 

 وقيل : ما تركناهم سدى بغير أمر ونهي . 

 وقيل : وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين أي : بنينا فوقهم سماء أطلعنا فيها الشمس والقمر والكواكب . ( وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر   ) يعلمه الله . قال مقاتل    : بقدر ما يكفيهم للمعيشة ، ( فأسكناه في الأرض    ) يريد ما يبقى في الغدران والمستنقعات ، ينتفع به الناس في الصيف عند  انقطاع المطر . وقيل : فأسكناه في الأرض ثم أخرجنا منها ينابيع ، فماء  الأرض كله من السماء ، ( وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون   ) حتى تهلكوا عطشا وتهلك مواشيكم وتخرب أراضيكم وفي الخبر :   " أن الله عز وجل أنزل أربعة أنهار من الجنة   : سيحان ، وجيحان ، ودجلة ، والفرات "   . 

 وروى مقاتل بن حيان  عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال : " إن  الله عز وجل أنزل من الجنة خمسة أنهار : جيحون ، وسيحون ، ودجلة ، والفرات  ، والنيل ، أنزلها الله عز وجل من عين واحدة من عيون الجنة ، من أسفل درجة  من درجاتها ، على جناحي جبريل  ،  استودعها الله الجبال ، وأجراها في الأرض ، وجعل فيها منافع للناس ، فذلك  قوله عز وجل : " وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر فأسكناه في الأرض " ، فإذا كان  عند خروج يأجوج ومأجوج أرسل الله جبريل  فرفع من الأرض القرآن ، والعلم كله والحجر الأسود من ركن البيت ، ومقام إبراهيم  وتابوت موسى  بما فيه ، وهذه الأنهار الخمسة ، فيرفع كل ذلك إلى السماء فذلك قوله تعالى : ( وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون   ) فإذا رفعت هذه الأشياء من الأرض فقد أهلها خير الدين والدنيا "   . 

 وروى هذا الحديث الإمام الحسن بن يوسف  ، عن عثمان بن سعيد  بالإجازة ، عن سعيد بن سابق الإسكندراني  ، عن مسلمة بن علي  ، عن مقاتل بن حيان    . 
[ ص: 414 ]   ( فأنشأنا لكم به جنات من نخيل وأعناب لكم فيها فواكه كثيرة ومنها تأكلون   ( 19 ) وشجرة تخرج من طور سيناء تنبت بالدهن وصبغ للآكلين   ( 20 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( فأنشأنا لكم به   ) أي : بالماء ، ( جنات من نخيل وأعناب لكم فيها   ) في الجنات ، ( فواكه كثيرة ومنها تأكلون   ) شتاء وصيفا ، وخص النخيل والأعناب بالذكر لأنها أكثر فواكه العرب    . ( وشجرة ) أي : وأنشأنا لكم شجرة ( تخرج من طور سيناء   ) وهي الزيتون ، قرأ أهل الحجاز  وأبو عمرو    " سيناء " بكسر السين . وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها واختلفوا في معناه وفي " سينين " في قوله تعالى : " وطور سينين " ( التين - 2 ) قال مجاهد    : معناه البركة ، أي : من جبل مبارك . وقال قتادة    : معناه الحسن ، أي : من الجبل الحسن . وقال الضحاك    : هو بالنبطية ، ومعناه الحسن . وقال عكرمة    : هو بالحبشية . وقال الكلبي    : معناه الشجر ، أي : جبل ذو شجر . وقيل : هو بالسريانية الملتفة بالأشجار . وقال مقاتل    : كل جبل فيه أشجار مثمرة فهو سينا ، وسينين بلغة النبط . وقيل : هو فيعال من السناء وهو الارتفاع . قال ابن زيد    : هو الجبل الذي نودي منه موسى  بين مصر  وأيلة    . وقال مجاهد    : سينا اسم حجارة بعينها أضيف الجبل إليها لوجودها عنده . وقال عكرمة    : هو اسم المكان الذي فيه هذا الجبل . 

 ( تنبت بالدهن   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة  ويعقوب     " تنبت " بضم التاء وكسر الباء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح التاء وضم الباء ،  فمن قرأ بفتح التاء فمعناه تنبت تثمر الدهن وهو الزيتون . وقيل : تنبت  ومعها الدهن ، ومن قرأ بضم التاء ، اختلفوا فيه فمنهم من قال : الباء زائدة  ، معناه : تنبت الدهن ، كما يقال : أخذت ثوبه وأخذت بثوبه ، ومنهم من قال :  نبت وأنبت لغتان بمعنى واحد ، كما قال زهير : 
**رأيت ذوي الحاجات حول بيوتهم قطينا لهم حتى إذا أنبت البقل* *

 أي : نبت ، ( وصبغ للآكلين    ) الصبغ والصباغ : الإدام الذي يلون الخبز إذا غمس فيه وينصبغ ، والإدام  كل ما يؤكل مع الخبز ، سواء ينصبغ به الخبز أو لا ينصبغ . قال مقاتل    : جعل   [ ص: 415 ] الله  في هذه الشجرة أدما ودهنا ، فالأدم : الزيتون ، والدهن : الزيت ، وقال :  خص الطور بالزيتون لأن أول الزيتون نبت بها . ويقال : أن الزيتون أول شجرة  نبتت في الدنيا بعد الطوفان . 
( وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تأكلون   ( 21 ) وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون   ( 22 ) ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون   ( 23 ) فقال  الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يريد أن يتفضل عليكم ولو  شاء الله لأنزل ملائكة ما سمعنا بهذا في آبائنا الأولين   ( 24 ) إن هو إلا رجل به جنة فتربصوا به حتى حين   ( 25 ) قال رب انصرني بما كذبون   ( 26 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة   ) أي : آية تعتبرون بها ، ( نسقيكم ) قرأ نافع  بالنون [ وفتحها ] وقرأ أبو جعفر  هاهنا بالتاء وفتحها ، ( مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تأكلون وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون   ) أي : على الإبل في البر ، وعلى الفلك في البحر . قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله   ) وحدوه ، ( ما لكم من إله غيره   ) معبود سواه ، ( أفلا تتقون   ) أفلا تخافون عقوبته إذا عبدتم غيره . ( فقال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يريد أن يتفضل عليكم   ) أي : يتشرف بأن يكون له الفضل عليكم فيصير متبوعا وأنتم له تبع ، ( ولو شاء الله   ) أن لا يعبد سواه ، ( لأنزل ملائكة   ) يعني بإبلاغ الوحي . ( ما سمعنا بهذا   ) الذي يدعونا إليه نوح    ( في آبائنا الأولين   ) وقيل : " ما سمعنا بهذا " أي : بإرسال بشر رسولا . ( إن هو إلا رجل به جنة   ) أي : جنون ، ( فتربصوا به حتى حين   ) أي : إلى أن يموت فتستريحوا منه . ( قال رب انصرني بما كذبون   ) أي : أعني بإهلاكهم لتكذيبهم إياي . 
[ ص: 416 ]   ( فأوحينا إليه أن اصنع الفلك بأعيننا ووحينا فإذا جاء أمرنا وفار التنور فاسلك فيها من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول منهم ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا إنهم مغرقون   ( 27 ) ( فإذا استويت أنت ومن معك على الفلك فقل الحمد لله الذي نجانا من القوم الظالمين   ( 28 ) وقل رب أنزلني منزلا مباركا وأنت خير المنزلين   ( 29 ) إن في ذلك لآيات وإن كنا لمبتلين   ( 30 ) ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم قرنا آخرين   ( 31 ) فأرسلنا فيهم رسولا منهم أن اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( فأوحينا إليه أن اصنع الفلك بأعيننا ووحينا فإذا جاء أمرنا وفار التنور فاسلك فيها   ) أدخل فيها ، يقال سلكته في كذا وأسلكته فيه ، ( من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول منهم   ) أي : من سبق عليه الحكم بالهلاك . 

 ( ولا تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا إنهم مغرقون فإذا استويت   ) اعتدلت ( أنت ومن معك على الفلك فقل الحمد لله الذي نجانا من القوم الظالمين   ) أي : الكافرين . ( وقل رب أنزلني منزلا مباركا   ) قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم     " منزلا " بفتح الميم وكسر الزاي ، أي يريد موضع النزول ، قيل : هو  السفينة بعد الركوب ، وقيل : هو الأرض بعد النزول ، ويحتمل أنه أراد في  السفينة ، ويحتمل بعد الخروج ، وقرأ الباقون " منزلا " بضم الميم وفتح  الزاي ، أي : إنزالا فالبركة في السفينة النجاة ، وفي النزول بعد الخروج  كثرة النسل من أولاده الثلاثة ، ( وأنت خير المنزلين إن في ذلك   ) أي : الذي ذكرت من أمر نوح  والسفينة وإهلاك أعداء الله ، ( لآيات ) لدلالات على قدرته ، ( وإن كنا لمبتلين   ) وقد كنا . وقيل : وما كنا إلا مبتلين أي : مختبرين إياهم بإرسال نوح  ووعظه وتذكيره لننظر ما هم عاملون قبل نزول العذاب بهم . ( ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم   ) من بعد إهلاكهم ، ( قرنا آخرين فأرسلنا فيهم رسولا منهم   ) يعني : هودا  وقومه . وقيل : صالحا  وقومه . والأول أظهر ، ( أن اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون   ) 
[ ص: 417 ]   ( وقال  الملأ من قومه الذين كفروا وكذبوا بلقاء الآخرة وأترفناهم في الحياة  الدنيا ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون   ( 33 ) ولئن أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون   ( 34 ) أيعدكم أنكم إذا متم وكنتم ترابا وعظاما أنكم مخرجون   ( 35 ) هيهات هيهات لما توعدون   ( 36 ) إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا وما نحن بمبعوثين   ( 37 ) إن هو إلا رجل افترى على الله كذبا وما نحن له بمؤمنين   ( 38 ) قال رب انصرني بما كذبون   ( 39 ) ) 

 ( وقال الملأ من قومه الذين كفروا وكذبوا بلقاء الآخرة   ) أي : المصير إلى الآخرة ، ( وأترفناهم ) نعمناهم ووسعنا عليهم ، ( في الحياة الدنيا ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون   ) أي : مما تشربون منه . ( ولئن أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون   ) لمغبونون . ( أيعدكم أنكم إذا متم وكنتم ترابا وعظاما أنكم مخرجون    ) من قبوركم أحياء وأعاد " أنكم " لما طال الكلام ، ومعنى الكلام :  أيعدكم أنكم إذا متم وكنتم ترابا وعظاما مخرجون ؟ وكذلك هو في قراءة عبد الله  ، نظيره في القرآن : " ألم يعلموا أنه من يحادد الله ورسوله فأن له نار جهنم خالدا فيها " ( التوبة - 63 ) . ( هيهات هيهات لما توعدون   ) قال ابن عباس    : هي كلمة بعد ، أي : بعيد ما توعدون ، قرأ أبو جعفر    " هيهات هيهات " بكسر التاء ، وقرأ نصر بن عاصم  بالضم  ، وكلها لغات صحيحة فمن نصب جعله مثل أين وكيف ، ومن رفع جعله مثل منذ وقط  وحيث ، ومن كسر جعله مثل أمس وهؤلاء ، ووقف عليها أكثر القراء بالتاء ،  ويروى عن الكسائي  الوقف عليها بالهاء . ( إن هي ) يعنون الدنيا ، ( إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا   ) قيل فيه تقديم وتأخير ، أي : نحيا ونموت لأنهم كانوا ينكرون البعث بعد الموت   . وقيل : يموت الآباء ويحيا الأبناء . وقيل : يموت قوم ويحيا قوم . ( وما نحن بمبعوثين   ) بمنشرين بعد الموت . ( إن هو ) يعني الرسول ، ( إلا رجل افترى على الله كذبا وما نحن له بمؤمنين   ) بمصدقين بالبعث بعد الموت . ( قال رب انصرني بما كذبون   ) . 
( قال عما قليل ليصبحن نادمين   ( 40 ) فأخذتهم الصيحة بالحق فجعلناهم غثاء فبعدا للقوم الظالمين   ( 41 ) ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم قرونا آخرين   ( 42 ) ( ما تسبق من أمة أجلها وما يستأخرون   ( 43 ) ثم أرسلنا رسلنا تترى كل ما جاء أمة رسولها كذبوه فأتبعنا بعضهم بعضا وجعلناهم أحاديث فبعدا لقوم لا يؤمنون   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( قال عما قليل   ) أي : عن قليل ، و " ما " صلة ،   [ ص: 418 ]   ( ليصبحن ) ليصيرن ، ( نادمين ) على كفرهم وتكذيبهم . ( فأخذتهم الصيحة   ) يعني صيحة العذاب ، ( بالحق ) قيل : أراد بالصيحة الهلاك . وقيل : صاح بهم جبريل  صيحة فتصدعت قلوبهم ، ( فجعلناهم غثاء   ) وهو ما يحمله السيل من حشيش وعيدان شجر ، معناه : صيرناهم هلكى فيبسوا يبس الغثاء من نبات الأرض ، ( فبعدا للقوم الظالمين ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم قرونا آخرين   ) أي : أقواما آخرين . ( ما تسبق من أمة أجلها   ) أي : ما تسبق أمة أجلها أي : وقت هلاكها ، ( وما يستأخرون   ) وما يتأخرون عن وقت هلاكهم . ( ثم أرسلنا رسلنا تترى   ) أي : مترادفين يتبع بعضهم بعضا غير متواصلين ، لأن بين كل نبيين زمانا طويلا وهي فعلى من المواترة ، قال الأصمعي    : يقال واترت الخبر أي أتبعت بعضه بعضا ، وبين الخبرين [ هنيهة ] . 

 واختلف القراء فيه ، فقرأ أبو جعفر  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو    : بالتنوين ، ويقفون بالألف ، ولا يميله أبو عمرو  ، وفي الوقف فيها كالألف في قولهم : رأيت زيدا ، وقرأ الباقون بلا تنوين ، والوقف عندهم يكون بالياء ، ويميله حمزة   والكسائي  ،  وهو مثل قولهم : غضبى وسكرى ، وهو اسم جمع مثل شتى ، وعلى القراءتين التاء  الأولى بدل من الواو ، وأصله : " وترى " من المواترة والتواتر ، فجعلت  الواو تاء ، مثل : التقوى والتكلان . 

 ( كل ما جاء أمة رسولها كذبوه فأتبعنا بعضهم بعضا   ) بالهلاك ، أي : أهلكنا بعضهم في إثر بعض ، ( وجعلناهم أحاديث   ) أي : سمرا وقصصا ، يتحدث من بعدهم بأمرهم وشأنهم ، وهي   [ ص: 419 ] جمع أحدوثة . وقيل : جمع حديث . قال الأخفش    : إنما هو في الشر ، وأما في الخير فلا يقال جعلتهم أحاديث وأحدوثة ، إنما يقال صار فلان حديثا ، ( فبعدا لقوم لا يؤمنون   ) 
( ثم أرسلنا موسى وأخاه هارون بآياتنا وسلطان مبين   ( 45 ) إلى فرعون وملئه فاستكبروا وكانوا قوما عالين   ( 46 ) فقالوا أنؤمن لبشرين مثلنا وقومهما لنا عابدون   ( 47 ) فكذبوهما فكانوا من المهلكين   ( 48 ) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب لعلهم يهتدون   ( 49 ) وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين   ( 50 ) ) 

 ( ثم أرسلنا موسى وأخاه هارون بآياتنا وسلطان مبين   ) أي بحجة بينة من اليد والعصا . وغيرهما . ( إلى فرعون وملئه فاستكبروا   ) تعظموا عن الإيمان ، ( وكانوا قوما عالين   ) متكبرين قاهرين غيرهم بالظلم . ( فقالوا ) يعني فرعون  وقومه ، ( أنؤمن لبشرين مثلنا   ) يعني : موسى  وهارون  ، ( وقومهما لنا عابدون   ) مطيعون متذللون ، والعرب  تسمي كل من دان للملك : عابدا له . ( فكذبوهما فكانوا من المهلكين   ) بالغرق . ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب   ) التوراة ، ( لعلهم يهتدون   ) أي لكي يهتدي به قومه . ( وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية    ) دلالة على قدرتنا ، ولم يقل آيتين ، قيل : معناه شأنهما آية . وقيل :  معناه جعلنا كل واحد منهما آية ، كقوله تعالى : " كلتا الجنتين آتت أكلها "  ( الكهف - 33 ) . ( وآويناهما إلى ربوة   ) الربوة المكان المرتفع من الأرض ، واختلفت الأقوال فيها ، فقال  عبد الله بن سلام    : هي دمشق  ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  ومقاتل  ، وقال الضحاك    : غوطة دمشق    . وقال  أبو هريرة    : هي الرملة    . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : هي بيت المقدس  ، وهو قول قتادة  وكعب    . وقال كعب    : هي أقرب الأرض إلى السماء بثمانية عشر ميلا . وقال ابن زيد    : هي مصر    . وقال  السدي    : أرض فلسطين    . ( ذات قرار    ) أي : مستوية منبسطة واسعة يستقر عليها ساكنوها . ( ومعين ) فالمعين  الماء الجاري الظاهر الذي تراه العيون ، مفعول من عانه يعينه إذا أدركه  البصر . 

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (300)
الجزء الخامس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية51 إلى الاية 96

( يا أيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون عليم   ( 51 ) وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاتقون   ( 52 ) فتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم زبرا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون   ( 53 ) فذرهم في غمرتهم حتى حين   ( 54 ) أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين   ( 55 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( يا أيها الرسل   ) قال الحسن  ومجاهد  وقتادة   والسدي  والكلبي  وجماعة : أراد به محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم وحده على مذهب العرب  في مخاطبة الواحد بلفظ الجماعة . وقال بعضهم : أراد به عيسى    . وقيل : أراد به جميع الرسل عليهم السلام ، ( كلوا من الطيبات   ) أي : الحلالات ، ( واعملوا صالحا   ) الصلاح هو الاستقامة على ما توجبه الشريعة ، ( إني بما تعملون عليم   ) ( وإن هذه ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    : " وإن " بكسر الألف على الابتداء ، وقرأ الباقون بفتح الألف ، وخفف ابن عامر  النون  وجعل " إن " صلة ، مجازه : وهذه ( أمتكم ) وقرأ الباقون بتشديد النون على  معنى وبأن هذا ، تقديره : بأن هذه أمتكم ، أي : ملتكم وشريعتكم التي أنتم  عليها ، ( أمة واحدة   ) أي : ملة واحدة وهي الإسلام ، ( وأنا ربكم فاتقون   ) أي : اتقوني لهذا . 

 وقيل : معناه أمرتكم بما أمرت به المرسلين من قبلكم ، فأمركم واحد ، ( وأنا ربكم فاتقون   ) فاحذرون . وقيل : هو نصب بإضمار فعل ، أي : اعلموا أن هذه أمتكم ، أي : ملتكم ، أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاتقون . ( فتقطعوا أمرهم    ) دينهم ، ( بينهم ) أي : تفرقوا فصاروا فرقا ، يهودا ونصارى ومجوسا ، (  زبرا ) أي : فرقا وقطعا مختلفة ، واحدها زبور وهو الفرقة والطائفة ، ومثله  الزبرة وجمعها زبر ، ومنه : " زبر الحديد " ( الكهف - 96 ) . أي : صاروا  فرقا كزبر الحديد . وقرأ بعض أهل الشام    " زبرا " بفتح الباء ، قال قتادة  ومجاهد     " زبرا " أي : كتبا ، يعني دان كل فريق بكتاب غير الكتاب الذي دان به  الآخرون . وقيل : جعلوا كتبهم قطعا مختلفة ، آمنوا بالبعض ، وكفروا بالبعض ،  وحرفوا البعض ، ( كل حزب بما لديهم   ) بما عندهم من الدين ، ( فرحون ) معجبون ومسرورون . ( فذرهم في غمرتهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : في كفرهم وضلالتهم ، وقيل : عمايتهم ، وقيل : غفلتهم ( حتى حين   ) إلى أن يموتوا . ( أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين   ) ما نعطيهم ونجعله مددا لهم من المال والبنين في الدنيا . 
[ ص: 421 ]   ( نسارع لهم في الخيرات بل لا يشعرون   ( 56 ) إن الذين هم من خشية ربهم مشفقون   ( 57 ) والذين هم بآيات ربهم يؤمنون   ( 58 ) والذين هم بربهم لا يشركون   ( 59 ) ( والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( نسارع لهم في الخيرات   ) أي : نعجل لهم في الخيرات ، ونقدمها ثوابا لأعمالهم لمرضاتنا عنهم ، ( بل لا يشعرون   ) أن ذلك استدراج لهم . ثم ذكر المسارعين في الخيرات فقال : ( إن الذين هم من خشية ربهم مشفقون   ) أي : خائفون ، والإشفاق : الخوف ، والمعنى أن المؤمنين بما هم عليه من خشية الله خائفون من عقابه ، قال  الحسن البصري    : المؤمن من جمع إحسانا وخشية ، والمنافق من جمع إساءة وأمنا   . ( والذين هم بآيات ربهم يؤمنون   ) يصدقون . ( والذين هم بربهم لا يشركون   ) . ( والذين يؤتون ما آتوا   ) أي : يعطون ما أعطوا من الزكاة والصدقات ، وروي عن عائشة  أنها كانت تقرأ " والذين يأتون ما أتوا " أي : يعملون ما عملوا من أعمال البر ، ( وقلوبهم وجلة   ) أن ذلك لا ينجيهم من عذاب الله وأن أعمالهم لا تقبل منهم ، ( أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون   ) لأنهم يوقنون أنهم يرجعون إلى الله عز وجل . قال الحسن    : عملوا لله بالطاعات [ واجتهدوا فيها ] وخافوا أن ترد عليهم . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا محمد بن حامد  ، حدثنا محمد بن الجهم  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمرو  ، أخبرنا  وكيع  عن  مالك بن مغول  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن سعيد بن وهب  ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : قلت يا رسول الله ( والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة   ) أهو الذي يزني ويشرب الخمر ويسرق؟ قال : " لا يا بنت الصديق ، ولكنه الرجل يصوم ويصلي ويتصدق ويخاف أن لا يقبل منه "   . 
[ ص: 422 ]   ( أولئك يسارعون في الخيرات وهم لها سابقون   ( 61 ) ولا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها ولدينا كتاب ينطق بالحق وهم لا يظلمون   ( 62 ) بل قلوبهم في غمرة من هذا ولهم أعمال من دون ذلك هم لها عاملون   ( 63 ) حتى إذا أخذنا مترفيهم بالعذاب إذا هم يجأرون   ( 64 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أولئك يسارعون في الخيرات   ) يبادرون إلى الأعمال الصالحات ، ( وهم لها سابقون   ) أي : إليها سابقون ، كقوله تعالى : " لما نهوا " أي : إلى ما نهوا ، ولما قالوا ونحوها ، وقال ابن عباس  في معنى هذه الآية : سبقت لهم من الله السعادة . وقال الكلبي    : سبقوا الأمم إلى الخيرات . قوله : ( ولا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها   ) أي : طاقتها ، فمن لم يستطع القيام فليصل قاعدا ، ومن لم يستطع الصوم فليفطر ، ( ولدينا كتاب ينطق بالحق    ) وهو اللوح المحفوظ ، " ينطق بالحق " يبين بالصدق ، ومعنى الآية : لا  يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها إلا ما أطاقت من العمل ، وقد أثبتنا عمله في  اللوح المحفوظ ، فهو ينطق به ويبينه . وقيل : هو كتب أعمال العباد التي  تكتبها الحفظة ، ( وهم لا يظلمون   ) ولا ينقص من حسناتهم ولا يزاد على سيئاتهم . ثم ذكر الكفار ، فقال : ( بل قلوبهم في غمرة   ) أي : في غفلة وجهالة ، ( من هذا ) أي : من القرآن ، ( ولهم أعمال من دون ذلك    ) أي : للكفار أعمال خبيثة من المعاصي والخطايا محكومة عليهم من دون ذلك ،  يعني من دون أعمال المؤمنين التي ذكرها الله تعالى في قوله " إن الذين هم  من خشية ربهم مشفقون " ، ( هم لها عاملون   ) لا بد لهم من أن يعملوها ، فيدخلوا بها النار ، لما سبق لهم من الشقاوة . هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال قتادة    : هذا ينصرف إلى المسلمين ، وأن لهم أعمالا سوى ما عملوا من الخيرات هم لها عاملون ، والأول أظهر . ( حتى إذا أخذنا مترفيهم   ) أي : أخذنا أغنياءهم ورؤساءهم ، ( بالعذاب ) قال ابن عباس    : هو السيف يوم بدر . وقال الضحاك    : يعني الجوع حين دعا عليهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال :   " اللهم اشدد وطأتك على مضر  ، واجعلها عليهم سنين كسني يوسف    " فابتلاهم الله عز وجل بالقحط حتى أكلوا الكلاب والجيف . ( إذا هم يجأرون   ) يضجون ويجزعون ويستغيثون ، وأصل الجأر : رفع الصوت بالتضرع . 
[ ص: 423 ]   ( لا تجأروا اليوم إنكم منا لا تنصرون   ( 65 ) قد كانت آياتي تتلى عليكم فكنتم على أعقابكم تنكصون   ( 66 ) مستكبرين به سامرا تهجرون   ( 67 ) أفلم يدبروا القول أم جاءهم ما لم يأت آباءهم الأولين   ( 68 ) أم لم يعرفوا رسولهم فهم له منكرون   ( 69 ) ) 

 ( لا تجأروا اليوم   ) أي لا تضجوا ، ( إنكم منا لا تنصرون   ) لا تمنعون منا ولا ينفعكم تضرعكم . ( قد كانت آياتي تتلى عليكم   ) يعني القرآن ، ( فكنتم على أعقابكم تنكصون   ) ترجعون القهقرى تتأخرون عن الإيمان . ( مستكبرين به   ) اختلفوا في هذه الكناية ، فأظهر الأقاويل أنها تعود إلى البيت الحرام  كناية  عن غير مذكور ، أي : مستكبرين متعظمين بالبيت الحرام ، وتعظمهم به أنهم  كانوا يقولون نحن أهل حرم الله وجيران بيته ، فلا يظهر علينا أحد ، ولا  نخاف أحدا ، فيأمنون فيه وسائر الناس في الخوف ، هذا قول ابن عباس  ومجاهد  ،  وجماعة ، وقيل : " مستكبرين به " أي : بالقرآن فلم يؤمنوا به . والأول  أظهر ، المراد منه الحرم ، ( سامرا ) نصب على الحال ، أي أنهم يسمرون  بالليل في مجالسهم حول البيت ، ووحد سامرا وهو بمعنى السمار لأنه وضع موضع  الوقت ، أراد تهجرون ليلا . وقيل : وحد سامرا ، ومعناه الجمع كقوله : " ثم  نخرجكم طفلا " ( الحج - 5 ) ، ( تهجرون ) قرأ نافع     " تهجرون " بضم التاء وكسر الجيم من الإهجار وهو الإفحاش في القول ، أي :  تفحشون وتقولون الخنا ، وذكر أنهم كانوا يسبون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  وأصحابه ، وقرأ الآخرون : " تهجرون " بفتح التاء وضم الجيم ، أي : تعرضون  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وعن الإيمان والقرآن ، وترفضونها : وقيل : هو  من الهجر وهو القول القبيح ، يقال هجر يهجر هجرا إذا قال غير الحق . وقيل  تهزئون وتقولون ما لا تعلمون ، من قولهم : هجر الرجل في منامه إذا هذى . ( أفلم يدبروا   ) أي : يتدبروا ، ( القول ) يعني : ما جاءهم من القول وهو القرآن ، فيعرفوا ما فيه من الدلالات على صدق محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( أم جاءهم ما لم يأت آباءهم الأولين   ) فأنكروا ، يريد إنا قد بعثنا من قبلهم رسلا إلى قومهم كذلك بعثنا محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم . وقيل : " أم " بمعنى بل ، يعني : جاءهم ما لم يأت آباءهم الأولين فلذلك أنكروا . ( أم لم يعرفوا رسولهم   ) محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ( فهم له منكرون   ) قال ابن عباس    : أليس قد عرفوا محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم صغيرا وكبيرا ، وعرفوا نسبه وصدقه وأمانته ووفاءه بالعهود . وهذا على سبيل التوبيخ   [ ص: 424 ] لهم على الإعراض عنه بعدما عرفوه بالصدق والأمانة .
( أم يقولون به جنة بل جاءهم بالحق وأكثرهم للحق كارهون   ( 70 ) ولو اتبع الحق أهواءهم لفسدت السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن بل أتيناهم بذكرهم فهم عن ذكرهم معرضون  ( 71 ) أم تسألهم خرجا فخراج ربك خير وهو خير الرازقين   ( 72 ) وإنك لتدعوهم إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 73 ) وإن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة عن الصراط لناكبون   ( 74 ) ) 

 ( أم يقولون به جنة   ) جنون ، وليس كذلك ، ( بل جاءهم بالحق   ) يعني بالصدق والقول الذي لا تخفى صحته وحسنه على عاقل ، ( وأكثرهم للحق كارهون ولو اتبع الحق أهواءهم   ) قال  ابن جريج  ومقاتل   والسدي  وجماعة : " الحق " هو الله ، أي : لو اتبع الله مرادهم فيما يفعل ، وقيل : لو اتبع مرادهم ، فسمى لنفسه شريكا وولدا كما يقولون : ( لفسدت السماوات والأرض   ) وقال الفراء  والزجاج    : والمراد بالحق القرآن أي : لو نزل القرآن بما يحبون من جعل الشريك والولد على ما يعتقدونه ( لفسدت السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن   ) وهو كقوله تعالى : " لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا   " ( الأنبياء - 22 ) . 

 ( بل أتيناهم بذكرهم   ) بما يذكرهم ، قال ابن عباس    : أي : بما فيه فخرهم وشرفهم ، يعني القرآن ، فهو كقوله تعالى : " لقد أنزلنا إليكم كتابا فيه ذكركم   " ( الأنبياء - 10 ) ، أي : شرفكم ، " وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك   " ( الزخرف - 44 ) ، أي : شرف لك ولقومك . ( فهم عن ذكرهم   ) يعني عن شرفهم ، ( معرضون ) ( أم تسألهم ) على ما جئتهم به ، ( خرجا ) أجرا وجعلا ( فخراج ربك خير   ) أي : ما يعطيك الله من رزقه وثوابه خير ، ( وهو خير الرازقين   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " خراجا " " فخراج " كلاهما بالألف ، وقرأ ابن عامر  كلاهما بغير ألف ، وقرأ الآخرون : " خرجا " بغير ألف " فخراج " بالألف . ( وإنك لتدعوهم إلى صراط مستقيم   ) وهو الإسلام . ( وإن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة عن الصراط   ) أي : عن دين الحق ، ( لناكبون ) لعادلون مائلون . 
[ ص: 425 ]   ( ولو رحمناهم وكشفنا ما بهم من ضر للجوا في طغيانهم يعمهون   ( 75 ) ولقد أخذناهم بالعذاب فما استكانوا لربهم وما يتضرعون   ( 76 ) حتى إذا فتحنا عليهم بابا ذا عذاب شديد إذا هم فيه مبلسون   ( 77 ) وهو الذي أنشأ لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون   ( 78 ) وهو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون   ( 79 ) وهو الذي يحيي ويميت وله اختلاف الليل والنهار أفلا تعقلون   ( 80 ) ) 

 ( ولو رحمناهم وكشفنا ما بهم من ضر   ) قحط وجدوبة ( للجوا   ) تمادوا ، ( في طغيانهم يعمهون   ) ولم ينزعوا عنه . ( ولقد أخذناهم بالعذاب   ) وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم دعا على قريش  أن يجعل عليهم سنين كسني يوسف  ، فأصابهم القحط ، فجاء أبو سفيان  إلى  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال أنشدك الله والرحم ، ألست تزعم أنك بعثت  رحمة للعالمين؟ فقال : بلى ، فقال : قد قتلت الآباء بالسيف والأبناء بالجوع  ، فادع الله أن يكشف عنا هذا القحط ، فدعا فكشف عنهم ، فأنزل الله هذه  الآية ( فما استكانوا لربهم   ) أي : ما خضعوا وما ذلوا لربهم ، وأصله طلب السكون ، ( وما يتضرعون   ) أي : لم يتضرعوا إلى ربهم بل مضوا على تمردهم . ( حتى إذا فتحنا عليهم بابا ذا عذاب شديد   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني القتل يوم بدر . وهو قول مجاهد  ، وقيل : هو الموت . وقيل : هو قيام الساعة ، ( إذا هم فيه مبلسون   ) آيسون من كل خير . ( وهو الذي أنشأ لكم السمع   ) أي : أنشأ لكم الأسماع ( والأبصار والأفئدة   ) لتسمعوا وتبصروا وتعقلوا ، ( قليلا ما تشكرون   ) أي : لم تشكروا هذه النعم . ( وهو الذي ذرأكم   ) خلقكم ، ( في الأرض وإليه تحشرون   ) تبعثون . ( وهو الذي يحيي ويميت وله اختلاف الليل والنهار   ) أي : تدبير الليل والنهار في الزيادة والنقصان ، قال الفراء    : جعلهما مختلفين ، يتعاقبان ويختلفان في السواد والبياض ، ( أفلا تعقلون   ) ما ترون من صنعة فتعتبرون . 
[ ص: 426 ]   ( بل قالوا مثل ما قال الأولون   ( 81 ) قالوا أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون   ( 82 ) لقد وعدنا نحن وآباؤنا هذا من قبل إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   ( 83 ) قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون   ( 84 ) سيقولون لله قل أفلا تذكرون   ( 85 ) قل من رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم   ( 86 ) سيقولون لله قل أفلا تتقون   ( 87 ) قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون   ( 88 ) ) 

 ( بل قالوا مثل ما قال الأولون   ) أي : كذبوا كما كذب الأولون . ( قالوا أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون   ) لمحشورون ، قالوا ذلك على طريق الإنكار والتعجب . ( لقد وعدنا نحن وآباؤنا هذا   ) الوعد ، ( من قبل ) أي : وعد آباءنا قوم ذكروا أنهم رسل الله فلم نر له حقيقة ، ( إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   ) أكاذيب الأولين . ( قل ) يا محمد  مجيبا لهم ، يعني أهل مكة  ، ( لمن الأرض ومن فيها   ) من الخلق ، ( إن كنتم تعلمون   ) خالقها ومالكها . ( سيقولون لله   ) ولا بد لهم من ذلك لأنهم يقرون أنها مخلوقة . ( قل ) لهم إذا أقروا بذلك : ( أفلا تذكرون   ) فتعلمون أن من قدر على خلق الأرض ومن فيها ابتداء يقدر على إحيائهم بعد الموت . ( قل من رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم   ) . ( سيقولون لله    ) قرأ العامة " لله " ومثله ما بعده ، فجعلوا الجواب على المعنى ، كقول  القائل للرجل : من مولاك؟ فيقول : لفلان ، أي أنا لفلان وهو مولاي . وقرأ  أهل البصرة  فيهما " الله " وكذلك هو في مصحف أهل البصرة  ، وفي سائر المصاحف ، مكتوب بالألف كالأول ، ( قل أفلا تتقون   ) تحذرون . ( قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء   ) الملكوت الملك ، والتاء فيه للمبالغة ، ( وهو يجير   ) أي : يؤمن من يشاء ( ولا يجار عليه   ) أي : لا يؤمن من أخافه الله ، أو يمنع هو من السوء من يشاء ، ولا يمنع منه من أراده بسوء ، ( إن كنتم تعلمون   ) قيل : معناه أجيبوا إن كنتم تعلمون . 
[ ص: 427 ]   ( سيقولون لله قل فأنى تسحرون   ( 89 ) ( بل أتيناهم بالحق وإنهم لكاذبون   ( 90 ) ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق ولعلا بعضهم على بعض سبحان الله عما يصفون   ( 91 ) عالم الغيب والشهادة فتعالى عما يشركون   ( 92 ) قل رب إما تريني ما يوعدون   ( 93 ) رب فلا تجعلني في القوم الظالمين   ( 94 ) وإنا على أن نريك ما نعدهم لقادرون   ( 95 ) ادفع بالتي هي أحسن السيئة نحن أعلم بما يصفون   ( 96 ) ) 

 ( سيقولون لله قل فأنى تسحرون   ) أي : تخدعون وتصرفون عن توحيده وطاعته ، والمعنى : كيف يخيل لكم الحق باطلا؟ ( بل أتيناهم بالحق   ) بالصدق ( وإنهم لكاذبون   ) فيما يدعون من الشريك ( ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله   ) أي : من شريك ، ( إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق   ) أي : تفرد بما خلقه فلم يرض أن يضاف خلقه وإنعامه إلى غيره ، ومنع الإله الآخر من الاستيلاء على ما خلق . ( ولعلا بعضهم على بعض   ) أي : طلب بعضهم مغالبة بعض كفعل ملوك الدنيا فيما بينهم ، ثم نزه نفسه فقال : ( سبحان الله عما يصفون عالم الغيب والشهادة   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والكوفة  غير حفص    : " عالم " برفع الميم على الابتداء ، وقرأ الآخرون بجرها على نعت الله في سبحان الله ، ( فتعالى عما يشركون   ) أي : تعظم عما يشركون ، ومعناه أنه أعظم من أن يوصف بهذا الوصف . قوله : ( قل رب إما تريني   ) أي : إن أريتني ، ( ما يوعدون   ) أي : ما أوعدتهم من العذاب . ( رب ) أي : يا رب ، ( فلا تجعلني في القوم الظالمين   ) أي : لا تهلكني بهلاكهم . ( وإنا على أن نريك ما نعدهم   ) من العذاب لهم ، ( لقادرون ) ( ادفع بالتي هي أحسن    ) أي : ادفع بالخلة التي هي أحسن ، هي الصفح والإعراض والصبر ، ( السيئة )  يعني أذاهم ، أمرهم بالصبر على أذى المشركين والكف عن المقاتلة ، نسختها  آية السيف ( نحن أعلم بما يصفون   ) يكذبون ويقولون من الشرك . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (301)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية97 إلى الاية /*
*
*
*( وقل رب أعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين   ( 97 ) وأعوذ بك رب أن يحضرون   ( 98 ) حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال رب ارجعون   ( 99 ) لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت كلا إنها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون   ( 100 ) فإذا نفخ في الصور فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون   ( 101 ) ) 

 ( وقل رب أعوذ بك   ) أي : أمتنع وأعتصم بك ، ( من همزات الشياطين   ) قال ابن عباس    : نزعاتهم . وقال الحسن    : وساوسهم . وقال مجاهد    : نفخهم ونفثهم . وقال أهل المعاني : دفعهم بالإغواء إلى المعاصي ، وأصل الهمز شدة الدفع . ( وأعوذ بك رب أن يحضرون     ) في شيء من أموري ، وإنما ذكر الحضور لأن الشيطان إذا حضره يوسوسه . ثم   أخبر أن هؤلاء الكفار الذين ينكرون البعث يسألون الرجعة إلى الدنيا عند   معاينة الموت ، فقال : ( حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال رب ارجعون   ) ولم يقل ارجعني ، وهو يسأل الله وحده الرجعة ، على عادة العرب  فإنهم يخاطبون الواحد بلفظ الجمع على وجه التعظيم ، كما أخبر الله تعالى عن نفسه فقال : " ( إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون     ) ( الحجر - 9 ) ، ومثله كثير في القرآن . وقيل : هذا الخطاب مع  الملائكة  الذين يقبضون روحه ابتداء بخطاب الله لأنهم استغاثوا بالله أولا  ثم رجعوا  إلى مسألة الملائكة الرجوع إلى الدنيا . قوله تعالى : ( لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت   ) أي : ضيعت ، أن أقول لا إله إلا الله . وقيل : أعمل بطاعة الله . قال قتادة      : ما تمنى أن يرجع إلى أهله وعشيرته ولا ليجمع الدنيا ويقضي الشهوات ،   ولكن تمنى أن يرجع فيعمل بطاعة الله ، فرحم الله امرءا عمل فيما يتمناه   الكافر إذا رأى العذاب ، ( كلا ) كلمة ردع وزجر ، أي : لا يرجع إليها ، (   إنها ) يعني : سؤاله الرجعة ، ( كلمة هو قائلها   ) [ ولا ينالها ] ( ومن ورائهم برزخ   ) أي : أمامهم وبين أيديهم حاجز ، ( إلى يوم يبعثون   ) والبرزخ الحاجز بين الشيئين ، واختلفوا في معناه هاهنا ، فقال مجاهد    : حجاب بينهم وبين الرجوع إلى الدنيا . وقال قتادة    : بقية الدنيا . وقال الضحاك    : البرزخ ما بين الموت إلى البعث . وقيل : هو القبر ، وهم فيه إلى يوم يبعثون . ( فإذا نفخ في الصور فلا أنساب بينهم   ) اختلفوا في هذه النفخة ، فروى سعيد بن جبير   [ ص: 429 ] عن ابن عباس    : أنها النفخة الأولى " ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السموات ومن في الأرض " ( الزمر - 68 ) ، ( فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون   ) " ثم نفخ فيه أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون " ( الزمر - 68 ) ، " وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون " ( الصافات - 27 ) . 

وعن ابن مسعود     : أنها النفخة الثانية ،  قال : يؤخذ بيد العبد والأمة يوم القيامة فينصب  على رءوس الأولين والآخرين  ثم ينادي مناد : هذا فلان ابن فلان ، فمن كان له  قبله حق فليأت إلى حقه ،  فيفرح المرء أن [ يكون له ] الحق على والده وولده  أو زوجته أو أخيه فيأخذ  منه ، ثم قرأ ابن مسعود  فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون   . 

 وفي رواية عطاء  عن ابن عباس      : أنها الثانية فلا أنساب بينهم أي : لا يتفاخرون بالأنساب يومئذ كما   كانوا يتفاخرون في الدنيا ، ولا يتساءلون سؤال تواصل كما كانوا يتساءلون في   الدنيا : من أنت ومن أي قبيلة أنت؟ ولم يرد أن الأنساب تنقطع . 

 فإن قيل : أليس قد جاء في الحديث :   " كل سبب ونسب ينقطع إلا نسبي وسببي "   . 

 قيل : معناه لا يبقى يوم القيامة سبب ولا نسب إلا نسبه وسببه ، وهو الإيمان والقرآن . 

 فإن قيل : قد قال هاهنا ( ولا يتساءلون   ) وقال في موضع آخر : " وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون " ( الصافات - 27 ) . 

 الجواب : ما روي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن للقيامة أحوالا ومواطن ، ففي موطن يشتد عليهم الخوف ، فيشغلهم عظم الأمر عن التساؤل فلا يتساءلون ، وفي موطن يفيقون إفاقة فيتساءلون   .
( فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون   ( 102 ) ) 

 ( فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون   )   [ ص: 430 ]   ( ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون   ( 103 ) تلفح وجوههم النار وهم فيها كالحون   ( 104 ) ( ألم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم فكنتم بها تكذبون   ( 105 ) قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوما ضالين   ( 106 ) ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون   ( 107 ) قال اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون   ( 108 ) ) 

 ( ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون   ) . ( تلفح وجوههم النار   ) أي : تسفع ، وقيل : تحرق ، ( وهم فيها كالحون   ) عابسون . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد الحارثي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن سعيد بن يزيد  ، عن أبي السمح  ، عن أبي الهيثم  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " وهم فيها كالحون ، قال : تشويه النار ، فتقلص شفته العليا حتى تبلغ وسط رأسه ، وتسترخي شفته السفلى حتى تضرب سرته " وبهذا الإسناد عن  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن حاجب بن عمر عن الحكم بن الأعرج  قال : قال :  أبو هريرة    : " يعظم الكافر في النار مسيرة سبع ليال ، فيصير ضرسه مثل أحد ، وشفاههم عند سررهم ، سود زرق خسر مقبوحون " قوله عز وجل : ( ألم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم   ) يعني القرآن ، تخوفون بها ، ( فكنتم بها تكذبون قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " شقاوتنا " بالألف وفتح الشين ، وهما لغتان أي : غلبت علينا شقوتنا التي كتبت علينا فلم نهتد . ( وكنا قوما ضالين   ) عن الهدى . ( ربنا أخرجنا منها   ) أي : من النار ، ( فإن عدنا   ) لما تكره ( فإنا ظالمون قال اخسئوا   ) أبعدوا ، ( فيها ) كما يقال للكلب إذا طرد : اخسأ ، ( ولا تكلمون   ) في رفع العذاب ، فإني لا أرفعه عنكم ، فعند ذلك أيس المساكين من الفرج ، قال الحسن    : هو آخر   [ ص: 431 ] كلام يتكلم به أهل النار ثم لا يتكلمون بعدها إلا الشهيق والزفير ، ويصير لهم عواء كعواء الكلاب لا يفهمون ولا يفهمون ، روي عن عبد الله بن عمرو    : أن أهل جهنم يدعون مالكا  خازن النار أربعين عاما : " يا مالك  ليقض علينا ربك " ( الزخرف - 77 ) فلا يجيبهم ، ثم يقول : " إنكم ماكثون " ( الزخرف - 77 ) ، ثم ينادون ربهم : ( ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون   ) فيدعهم مثل عمر الدنيا مرتين ثم يرد عليهم : ( اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون   ) فلا ينبس القوم بعد ذلك بكلمة إن كان إلا الزفير والشهيق   . 

 وقال القرطبي : إذا قيل لهم : " اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون " انقطع رجاؤهم ، وأقبل بعضهم ينبح في وجه بعض ، وأطبقت عليهم . 
( إنه كان فريق من عبادي يقولون ربنا آمنا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين   ( 109 ) فاتخذتموهم سخريا حتى أنسوكم ذكري وكنتم منهم تضحكون   ( 110 ) إني جزيتهم اليوم بما صبروا أنهم هم الفائزون   ( 111 ) ) 

 ( إنه ) الهاء في " إنه " عماد وتسمى أيضا المجهولة ، ( كان فريق من عبادي   ) وهم المؤمنون ( يقولون ربنا آمنا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين فاتخذتموهم سخريا   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وحمزة   والكسائي    : " سخريا " بضم السين هاهنا وفي سورة ص ، وقرأ الباقون بكسرهما ، واتفقوا على الضم في سورة الزخرف . قال الخليل    : هما لغتان مثل قولهم : بحر لجي ، ولجي بضم اللام وكسرها ، مثل كوكب دري ودري ، قال الفراء   والكسائي    : الكسر بمعنى الاستهزاء بالقول ، والضم بمعنى التسخير والاستعباد بالفعل ، واتفقوا في سورة الزخرف بأنه بمعنى التسخير ، ( حتى أنسوكم   ) أي : أنساكم اشتغالكم بالاستهزاء بهم وتسخيرهم ، ( ذكري وكنتم منهم تضحكون   ) نظيره : " إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون " ( المطففين - 29 ) قال مقاتل    : نزلت في بلال  وعمار  وخباب  وصهيب  وسلمان  والفقراء من الصحابة ، كان كفار قريش  يستهزئون بهم . ( إني جزيتهم اليوم بما صبروا   ) على أذاكم واستهزائكم في الدنيا ، ( أنهم هم الفائزون   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " أنهم " بكسر الألف على الاستئناف ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها ، فيكون في موضع المفعول الثاني إني جزيتهم اليوم بصبرهم الفوز بالجنة .
[ ص: 432 ]   ( قال كم لبثتم في الأرض عدد سنين   ( 112 ) قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم فاسأل العادين   ( 113 ) قال إن لبثتم إلا قليلا لو أنكم كنتم تعلمون   ( 114 ) أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون   ( 115 ) ) 

 ( قال كم لبثتم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " قل كم لبثتم " على الأمر . ومعنى الآية : قولوا أيها الكافرون ،   فأخرج الكلام مخرج الواحد ، والمراد منه الجماعة ، إذ كان معناه مفهوما ،   ويجوز أن يكون الخطاب لكل واحد منهم ، أي قل يا أيها الكافرون ، وقرأ ابن كثير      : قل كم ، على الأمر ، وقال " أن " على الخبر ، لأن الثانية جواب ، وقرأ   الآخرون : " قال " فيهما جميعا ، أي : قال الله عز وجل للكفار يوم البعث :   كم لبثتم؟ ( في الأرض   ) أي : في الدنيا وفي القبور ( عدد سنين قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم   ) نسوا مدة لبثهم في الدنيا لعظم ما هم بصدده من العذاب ، ( فاسأل العادين   ) الملائكة الذين يحفظون أعمال بني آدم ويحصونها عليهم . ( قال إن لبثتم   ) أي : ما لبثتم في الدنيا ، ( إلا قليلا     ) سماه قليلا لأن الواحد وإن طال مكثه في الدنيا فإنه يكون قليلا في جنب   ما يلبث في الآخرة ، لأن لبثه في الدنيا وفي القبر متناه ، ( لو أنكم كنتم تعلمون   ) قدر لبثكم في الدنيا . قوله عز وجل : ( أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا     ) لعبا وباطلا لا لحكمة ، وهو نصب على الحال ، أي : عابثين . وقيل :   للعبث ، أي : لتلعبوا وتعبثوا كما خلقت البهائم لا ثواب لها ولا عقاب ، وهو   مثل قوله : " أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى " ( القيامة - 36 ) ، وإنما  خلقتم  للعبادة وإقامة أوامر الله عز وجل ، و ( وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون   ) أي : أفحسبتم أنكم إلينا لا ترجعون في الآخرة للجزاء ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  ويعقوب  لا " ترجعون " بفتح التاء وكسر الجيم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، أخبرنا  بشر بن عمر  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن لهيعة  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن هبيرة  ، عن حنش  ، أن رجلا مصابا مر به على ابن مسعود  فرقاه في أذنيه : ( أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا   ) حتى   ختم السورة فبرأ ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " بماذا رقيت في   أذنه " ؟ فأخبره ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " والذي نفسي بيده   لو أن رجلا موقنا قرأها على جبل لزال "   . 
[ ص: 433 ]   ( فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم   ( 116 ) ومن يدع مع الله إلها آخر لا برهان له به فإنما حسابه عند ربه إنه لا يفلح الكافرون   ( 117 ) وقل رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين   ( 118 ) ) 

 ثم نزه الله نفسه عما يصفه به المشركون ، فقال جل ذكره : ( فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم   ) يعني السرير الحسن . وقيل : المرتفع . ( ومن يدع مع الله إلها آخر لا برهان له به   ) أي : لا حجة له به ولا بينة ، لأنه لا حجة في دعوى الشرك ، ( فإنما حسابه   ) جزاؤه ، ( عند ربه   ) يجازيه بعمله ، كما قال تعالى : " ثم إن علينا حسابهم   " ( الغاشية - 26 ) ، ( إنه لا يفلح الكافرون   ) لا يسعد من جحد وكذب . ( وقل رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين   ) . 
سُورَةُ النُّورِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ*
*
*
* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( سُورَةٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهَا وَفَرَضْنَاهَا وَأَنْزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ   ( 1 ) الزَّانِيَةُ   وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ وَلَا   تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ   تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلْيَشْهَدْ عَذَابَهُمَا   طَائِفَةٌ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( سُورَةٌ ) أَيْ : هَذِهِ سُورَةٌ ، ( أَنْزَلْنَاهَا وَفَرَضْنَاهَا   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ ،  وَأَبُو عَمْرٍو      : " وَفَرَّضْنَاهَا " بِتَشْدِيدِ الرَّاءِ ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ   بِالتَّخْفِيفِ ، أَيْ : أَوْجَبْنَا مَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْأَحْكَامِ   وَأَلْزَمْنَاكُ  مُ الْعَمَلَ بِهَا . وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ قَدَّرْنَا مَا   فِيهَا مِنَ الْحُدُودِ . وَالْفَرْضُ : التَّقْدِيرُ . قَالَ اللَّهُ -   عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ   ( الْبَقَرَةِ - 237 ) أَيْ : قَدَّرْتُمْ ، وَدَلِيلُ التَّخْفِيفِ قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " إِنَّ الَّذِي فَرَضَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ     " ( الْقَصَصِ - 85 ) وَأَمَّا التَّشْدِيدُ فَمَعْنَاهُ :   وَفَصَّلْنَاهُ وَبَيَّنَّاهُ . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ بِمَعْنَى الْفَرْضِ   الَّذِي هُوَ بِمَعْنَى الْإِيجَابِ أَيْضًا . وَالتَّشْدِيدُ   لِلتَّكْثِيرِ لِكَثْرَةٍ مَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْفَرَائِضِ ، أَيْ :   أَوْجَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَلَى مَنْ بَعْدَكُمْ إِلَى قِيَامِ   السَّاعَةِ . ( وَأَنْزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ   ) وَاضِحَاتٍ ، ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ   ) تَتَّعِظُونَ . قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي فَاجْلِدُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جَلْدَةٍ     ) أَرَادَ إِذَا كَانَا حُرَّيْنِ بَالِغَيْنِ عَاقِلَيْنِ بِكْرَيْنِ   غَيْرَ مُحْصَنَيْنِ " فَاجْلِدُوا " : فَاضْرِبُوا كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ   مِنْهُمَا مِائَةَ جِلْدَةٍ ، يُقَالُ جَلَدَهُ إِذَا ضَرَبَ جِلْدَهُ ،   كَمَا يُقَالُ رَأَسَهُ وَبَطَنَهُ ، إِذَا ضَرَبَ رَأْسَهُ وَبَطْنَهُ ،   وَذُكِرَ بِلَفْظِ الْجَلْدِ لِئَلَّا يُبَرَّحَ . وَلَا يُضْرَبُ   [ ص:  8 ] بِحَيْثُ  يَبْلُغُ اللَّحْمَ ، وَقَدْ وَرَدَتِ السُّنَّةُ أَنَّهُ  يُجْلَدُ  مِائَةً وَيُغَرَّبُ عَامًا وَهُوَ قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ أَهْلِ  الْعِلْمِ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الزَّانِي مُحْصَنًا فَعَلَيْهِ الرَّجْمُ ، ذَكَرْنَاهُ فِي سُورَةِ النِّسَاءِ . 

 ( وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ   ) رَحْمَةٌ وَرِقَّةٌ ، وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ      " رَأَفَةٌ " بِفَتْحِ الْهَمْزَةِ وَلَمْ يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي سُورَةِ   الْحَدِيدِ أَنَّهَا سَاكِنَةٌ لِمُجَاوِرَةِ قَوْلِهِ : " وَرَحْمَةً "   وَالرَّأْفَةُ مَعْنًى فِي الْقَلْبِ ، لَا يُنْهَى عَنْهُ ؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَا   يَكُونُ بِاخْتِيَارِ الْإِنْسَانِ . 

رُوِيَ أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ  جَلَدَ   جَارِيَةً لَهُ زَنَتْ ، فَقَالَ لِلْجَلَّادِ : اضْرِبْ ظَهْرَهَا   وَرِجْلَيْهَا ، فَقَالَ لَهُ ابْنُهُ : لَا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ   فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ ، فَقَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ -   لَمْ يَأْمُرْنِي بِقَتْلِهَا وَقَدْ ضَرَبْتُ فَأَوْجَعْتُ   . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ . فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : لَا تَأْخُذْكُمْ   بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ فَتُعَطِّلُوا الْحُدُودَ وَلَا تُقِيمُوهَا ، وَهَذَا   قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ   وَعَطَاءٍ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَالنَّخَعِيِّ   وَالشَّعْبِيِّ      . وَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ : مَعْنَاهَا وَلَا تَأْخُذْكُمْ بِهِمَا رَأْفَةٌ   فَتُخَفِّفُوا الضَّرْبَ وَلَكِنْ أَوَجِعُوهُمَا ضَرْبًا ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ   سَعِيدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ  وَالْحَسَنِ    . قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ    : يُجْتَهَدُ فِي حَدِّ الزِّنَا وَالْفِرْيَةِ وَيُخَفَّفُ فِي حَدِّ الشُّرْبِ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : يُجْتَهَدُ فِي حَدِّ الزِّنَا وَيُخَفَّفُ فِي الشُّرْبِ وَالْفِرْيَةِ . 

 ( فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ : فِي حُكْمِ اللَّهِ ، ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ   ) مَعْنَاهُ أَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ لَا تَأْخُذُهُ الرَّأْفَةُ إِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى . 

 ( وَلْيَشْهَدْ ) وَلْيَحْضُرْ ( عَذَابَهُمَا ) حَدَّهُمَا إِذَا أُقِيمَ عَلَيْهِمَا ( طَائِفَةٌ ) نَفَرٌ ، ( مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ   ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَالنَّخَعِيُّ    : أَقَلُّهُ رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ فَمَا فَوْقَهُ ، وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ   وَعَطَاءٌ    : رَجُلَانِ فَصَاعِدًا . وَقَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : ثَلَاثَةٌ فَصَاعِدًا . وَقَالَ مَالِكٌ  وَابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : أَرْبَعَةٌ بِعَدَدِ شُهُودِ الزِّنَا . 
( الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين   ( 3 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين   ) اختلف العلماء في معنى الآية وحكمها . فقال قوم : قدم المهاجرون المدينة  وفيهم فقراء لا مال لهم ولا عشائر ، وبالمدينة  نساء بغايا يكرين أنفسهن ، وهن يومئذ أخصب   [ ص: 9 ] أهل المدينة ،  فرغب أناس من فقراء المسلمين في نكاحهن لينفقن عليهم ، فاستأذنوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنزلت هذه الآية ( وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين   ) أن يتزوجوا تلك البغايا ؛ لأنهن كن مشركات . وهذا قول مجاهد   وعطاء بن أبي رباح  وقتادة   والزهري   والشعبي ،  ورواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال عكرمة    : نزلت في نساء بمكة  والمدينة ،  منهن تسع لهن رايات كرايات البيطار يعرفن بها . منهن أم مهزول  جارية السائب بن أبي السائب المخزومي ،  وكان   الرجل ينكح الزانية في الجاهلية يتخذها مأكلة ، فأراد ناس من المسلمين   نكاحهن على تلك الجهة ، فاستأذن رجل من المسلمين رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - في نكاح أم مهزول  واشترطت له أن تنفق عليه ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 وروى عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده قال : كان رجل يقال له مرثد بن أبي مرثد الغنوي  كان يحمل الأسارى من مكة  حتى يأتي بهم المدينة ،  وكانت بمكة  بغي يقال لها : عناق ،  وكانت صديقة له في الجاهلية ، فلما أتى مكة  دعته عناق  إلى نفسها ، فقال مرثد      : إن الله حرم الزنا . قالت : فانكحني ، فقال : حتى أسأل رسول الله -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - قال : فأتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقلت : يا   رسول الله أنكح عناق ؟  فأمسك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلم يرد شيئا ، فنزلت : ( والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك   ) فدعاني فقرأها علي وقال لي : لا تنكحها   . فعلى قول هؤلاء كان التحريم خاصا في حق أولئك دون سائر الناس . 

 وقال قوم : المراد من النكاح هو الجماع ، ومعناه : الزاني لا يزني إلا   بزانية أو مشركة ، والزانية لا تزني إلا بزان أو مشرك . وهو قول سعيد بن جبير   والضحاك بن مزاحم    . ورواية الوالبي  عن ابن عباس    . قال  يزيد بن هارون    : إن جامعها وهو مستحل فهو مشرك ، وإن جامعها وهو محرم فهو زان ، وكان ابن مسعود  يحرم نكاح الزانية ويقول : إذا تزوج الزاني بالزانية فهما زانيان أبدا . وقال الحسن    : الزاني المجلود لا ينكح إلا زانية مجلودة ، والزانية المجلودة لا ينكحها إلا زان مجلود . قال  سعيد بن المسيب  وجماعة : إن حكم الآية منسوخ ، فكان نكاح الزانية حراما بهذه الآية فنسخها قوله تعالى : " وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم   " فدخلت الزانية في أيامى المسلمين .   [ ص: 10 ] 

 واحتج من جوز نكاح الزانية بما أخبرنا أبو الفرج المظفر بن إسماعيل التميمي ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم حمزة بن يوسف السهمي ،  أخبرنا  أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي الحافظ ،  أخبرنا الحسن بن فرج ،  أخبرنا  عمرو بن خالد الحراني ،  أخبرنا عبيد الله  عن عبد الكريم الجزري ،  عن  أبي الزبير ،  عن جابر ،  أن   رجلا أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال يا رسول الله إن امرأتي لا   تدفع يد لامس ؟ قال : طلقها ، قال : فإني أحبها وهي جميلة ، قال : استمتع   بها   . وفي رواية غيره   " فأمسكها إذا "   . 

وروي أن  عمر بن الخطاب  ضرب رجلا وامرأة في زنى وحرص أن يجمع بينهما فأبى الغلام   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (302)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
الاية4 إلى الاية 11*
*
*
*
*
*( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون   ( 4 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة   ) أراد بالرمي القذف بالزنا . وكل من رمى محصنا أو محصنة بالزنا فقال    له : زنيت أو يا زاني فيجب عليه جلد ثمانين جلدة ، إن كان حرا ، وإن كان    عبدا فيجلد أربعين ، وإن كان المقذوف غير محصن ، فعلى القاذف التعزير . 

وشرائط الإحصان خمسة  : الإسلام والعقل   والبلوغ والحرية والعفة من الزنى ، حتى أن من زنى مرة في  أول بلوغه ثم تاب   وحسنت حالته وامتد عمره فقذفه قاذف فلا حد عليه . فإن أقر المقذوف على نفسه بالزنا أو أقام القاذف أربعة من الشهود على زناه سقط الحد عن القاذف ؛ لأن الحد الذي وجب عليه حد الفرية وقد ثبت صدقه . 

 وقوله : ( والذين يرمون المحصنات   ) أي : يقذفون بالزنا المحصنات ، يعني المسلمات الحرائر العفائف ( ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء   ) يشهدون على زناهن ( فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة   ) أي : اضربوهم ثمانين جلدة . ( ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون   ) 
[ ص: 11 ]   ( إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم   ( 5 ) والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين   ( 6 ) ) 

 ( إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم   ) اختلف العلماء في قبول شهادة القاذف بعد التوبة ، وفي    حكم هذا الاستثناء . فذهب قوم إلى أن القاذف ترد شهادته بنفس القذف ،   وإذا  تاب وندم على ما قال وحسنت حالته قبلت شهادته ، سواء تاب بعد إقامة   الحد  عليه أو قبله ؛ لقوله تعالى : " إلا الذين تابوا   " . وقالوا : الاستثناء يرجع إلى الشهادة وإلى الفسق ، فبعد التوبة تقبل شهادته ، ويزول عنه اسم الفسق . يروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  وعمر    . وهذا قول سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد   وعطاء   وطاوس   وسعيد بن المسيب   وسليمان بن يسار   والشعبي  وعكرمة   وعمر بن عبد العزيز    55  والزهري  وبه قال مالك   والشافعي    . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أن شهادة المحدود في القذف لا تقبل أبدا وإن تاب ، وقالوا : الاستثناء يرجع إلى قوله : ( وأولئك هم الفاسقون   ) وهو قول  النخعي  وشريح  وأصحاب الرأي ، وقالوا : بنفس القذف لا ترد شهادته ما لم يحد . 

 قال  الشافعي    : وهو قبل أن يحد شر منه حين يحد ؛ لأن الحدود كفارات ، فكيف يردونها في أحسن حاليه ويقبلونها في شر حاليه . وذهب الشعبي  إلى أن حد القذف يسقط بالتوبة ، وقال : الاستثناء يرجع إلى الكل . 

 وعامة العلماء على أنه لا يسقط بالتوبة إلا أن يعفو عنه المقذوف فيسقط ، كالقصاص يسقط بالعفو ، ولا يسقط بالتوبة . 

 فإن قيل : إذا قبلتم شهادته بعد التوبة فما معنى قوله ( أبدا ) ؟ . 

 قيل : معناه لا تقبل شهادته أبدا ما دام مصرا على قذفه ؛ لأن أبد كل إنسان    مدته على ما يليق بحاله . كما يقال : لا تقبل شهادة الكافر أبدا : يراد   ما  دام كافرا . قوله - عز وجل - : ( والذين يرمون أزواجهم   ) أي : يقذفون نساءهم ، ( ولم يكن لهم شهداء   ) يشهدون على صحة ما قالوا ، ( إلا أنفسهم   ) أي : غير أنفسهم ، ( فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص       : " أربع شهادات " برفع العين على خبر الابتداء ، أي : فشهادة أحدهم   التي  تدرأ الحد أربع شهادات . وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب أي : فشهادة أحدهم أن   يشهد  أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين . 
[ ص: 12 ]   ( والخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( والخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين   ) قرأ نافع  ويعقوب    " أن " خفيفة وكذلك الثانية " لعنة الله " رفع ، ثم يعقوب  قرأ " غضب " برفع ، وقرأ نافع       " غضب " بكسر الضاد وفتح الباء على الماضي " الله " رفع . وقرأ الآخرون  "   أن " بالتشديد فيهما " لعنة " نصب ، " وغضب " بفتح الضاد على الاسم ، "    الله " جر . وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم    " والخامسة " الثانية نصب ، أي : ويشهد الشهادة الخامسة . وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على الابتداء وخبره في " أن " كالأولى . 

وسبب نزول هذه الآية ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  عن ابن شهاب  أن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  أخبره أن عويمرا العجلاني  جاء إلى عاصم بن عدي الأنصاري  فقال له : يا عاصم  أرأيت لو أن رجلا وجد مع امرأته رجلا أيقتله فتقتلونه ، أم كيف يفعل ؟ سل لي عن ذلك يا عاصم  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : فسأل عاصم  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ذلك ، فكره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المسائل وعابها حتى كبر على عاصم  ما سمع من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما رجع عاصم  إلى أهله جاءه عويمر  فقال له : يا عاصم  ماذا قال لك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال عاصم  لعويمر  ، لم تأتني بخير ، قد كره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المسألة التي سألته عنها ، فقال عويمر ،  والله لا أنتهي حتى أسأله عنها ، فجاء عويمر  ورسول    الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسط الناس ، فقال : يا رسول الله أرأيت  رجلا   وجد مع امرأته رجلا أيقتله فتقتلونه أم كيف يفعل ؟ فقال رسول الله -  صلى   الله عليه وسلم - : " قد أنزل فيك وفي صاحبتك فاذهب فأت بها " .  فقال سهل    : فتلاعنا وأنا مع الناس عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما فرغا من تلاعنهما قال عويمر    : كذبت عليها يا رسول الله إن أمسكتها ، فطلقها ثلاثا قبل أن يأمره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . قال مالك  قال ابن شهاب    : فكانت تلك سنة المتلاعنين   . 

 وقال  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا إسحاق  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا الأوزاعي  ، أخبرنا الزهري  بهذا الإسناد بمثل معناه . وزاد : ثم قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " انظروا فإن جاءت به أسحم أدعج العينين عظيم الإليتين ، خدلج الساقين ، فلا أحسب عويمرا  إلا قد صدق عليها ، وإن جاءت به أحيمر كأنه [ وجوه ] فلا أحسب عويمرا  إلا قد كذب عليها " فجاءت به على النعت الذي نعت رسول الله   [ ص: 13 ]   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من تصديق عويمر  فكان بعد ينسب إلى أمه   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن بشار  ، أخبرنا ابن أبي عدي  ، عن  هشام بن حسان  ، أخبرنا عكرمة  ، عن ابن عباس  ، أن هلال بن أمية  قذف امرأته عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بشريك بن سحماء ،  فقال    النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " البينة أو حد في ظهرك " فقال : يا  رسول   الله إذا رأى أحدنا على امرأته رجلا ينطلق يلتمس البينة ؟ فجعل  النبي -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " البينة وإلا حد في ظهرك " فقال هلال    : والذي بعثك بالحق إني لصادق ، ولينزلن الله ما يبرئ ظهري من الحد ، فنزل جبريل  وأنزل عليه : ( والذين يرمون أزواجهم   ) فقرأ حتى بلغ ( إن كان من الصادقين   ) فانصرف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأرسل إليهما ، فجاء هلال  فشهد    ، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إن الله يعلم أن أحدكما كاذب ،    فهل منكما تائب " ؟ ثم قامت فشهدت فلما كانت عند الخامسة وقفوها وقالوا    إنها : موجبة . قال ابن عباس  فتلكأت   ونكصت  حتى ظننا أنها ترجع ، ثم قالت : لا أفضح قومي سائر اليوم ، فمضت .   فقال  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أبصروها فإن جاءت به أكحل العينين ،    سابغ الإليتين ، خدلج الساقين ، فهو لشريك بن سحماء    " فجاءت به كذلك ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لولا ما مضى من كتاب الله لكان لي ولها شأن "   . 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : قال لما نزلت : ( والذين يرمون المحصنات   ) الآية . قال سعد بن عبادة       : لو أتيت لكاع وقد تفخذها رجل لم يكن لي أهيجه حتى آتي بأربعة شهداء ،    فوالله ما كنت لآتي بأربعة شهداء حتى يفرغ من حاجته ويذهب ، وإن قلت ما    رأيت إن في ظهري لثمانين جلدة ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  "   يا معشر الأنصار  ألا  تسمعون ما قال  سيدكم  " ؟ قالوا : لا تلمه ، فإنه رجل غيور ، ما تزوج امرأة  قط إلا بكرا ،  ولا  طلق امرأة له فاجترأ رجل منا أن يتزوجها . فقال سعد       : يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي والله إني لأعرف أنها من الله وأنها حق    ولكن عجبت من ذلك لما أخبرتك ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " فإن    الله يأبى إلا ذلك " فقال صدق الله ورسوله . قال : فلم يلبثوا إلا يسيرا    حتى جاء ابن عم له يقال له هلال بن أمية  من    حديقة له ، فرأى رجلا مع امرأته يزني بها ، فأمسك حتى أصبح ، فلما أصبح    غدا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو جالس مع أصحابه ، فقال :    [  ص: 14 ] يا  رسول الله إني جئت أهلي عشاء  فوجدت  رجلا مع امرأتي ، رأيت بعيني وسمعت  بأذني ، فكره رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - ما أتاه به ، وثقل عليه حتى  عرف ذلك في وجهه ، فقال هلال       : والله يا رسول الله إني لأرى الكراهية في وجهك مما أتيتك به ، والله    يعلم إني لصادق وما قلت إلا حقا ، وإني لأرجو أن يجعل الله لي فرجا ، فهم    رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بضربه . فقال : واجتمعت الأنصار  فقالوا ابتلينا بما قال سعد ،  يجلد هلال  وتبطل    شهادته ، وإنهم لكذلك ، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يريد أن يأمر    بضربه ، إذ نزل عليه الوحي ، فأمسك أصحابه عن كلامه حين عرفوا أن الوحي  قد   نزل عليه ، حتى فرغ ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : ( والذين يرمون أزواجهم   ) إلى آخر الآيات فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أبشر يا هلال  فإن    الله قد جعل لك فرجا " فقال : لقد كنت أرجو ذلك من الله ، فقال رسول  الله  -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أرسلوا إليها ، فجاءت ، فلما اجتمعا عند  رسول  الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قيل لها فكذبت ، فقال رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه  وسلم - : إن الله يعلم أن أحدكما كاذب فهل منكما تائب ؟ فقال هلال    : يا رسول الله بأبي أنت وأمي قد صدقت وما قلت إلا حقا ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لاعنوا بينهما ، فقيل لهلال    : اشهد ، فشهد أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين ، فقال له عند الخامسة : يا هلال  اتق    الله ، فإن عذاب الدنيا أهون من عذاب الآخرة ، وإن عذاب الله أشد من  عذاب   الناس ، وإن هذه الخامسة هي الموجبة التي توجب عليك العذاب ، فقال هلال       : والله لا يعذبني الله عليها كما لم يجلدني عليها رسول الله - صلى  الله   عليه وسلم - ، فشهد الخامسة : أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين  . ثم   قال للمرأة : اشهدي ، فشهدت أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين ،  فقال  لها  عند الخامسة ووقفها : اتقي الله فإن الخامسة موجبة وإن عذاب  الله أشد  من  عذاب الناس ، فتلكأت ساعة وهمت بالاعتراف ثم قالت : والله لا  أفضح قومي  ،  فشهدت الخامسة : أن غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين ،  ففرق رسول  الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - بينهما ، وقضى بأن الولد لها ولا  يدعى لأب  ولا يرمى  ولدها ، ثم قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن  جاءت به  كذا وكذا  فهو لزوجها وإن جاءت به كذا وكذا فهو للذي قيل فيه " ،  فجاءت به  غلاما كأنه  جمل أورق ، على الشبه المكروه ، وكان بعد أميرا على  مصر ،  لا يدري من أبوه   . 

 وقال ابن عباس  في سائر الروايات ، ومقاتل    : لما نزلت : ( والذين يرمون المحصنات   ) الآية ، فقرأها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم الجمعة على المنبر فقام عاصم بن عدي الأنصاري  فقال    : جعلني الله فداك ، إن رأى رجل منا مع امرأته رجلا فأخبر بما رأى جلد    ثمانين جلدة ، وسماه المسلمون فاسقا ، ولا تقبل شهادته أبدا ، فكيف لنا    بالشهداء ونحن إذا التمسنا الشهداء كان الرجل فرغ من حاجته ومر ؟ وكان لعاصم  هذا ابن عم يقال له عويمر ،  وله امرأة يقال لها خولة بنت قيس بن محصن ،   [ ص: 15 ] فأتى عويمر  عاصما  وقال : لقد رأيت شريك بن السمحاء  على بطن امرأتي خولة ،  فاسترجع عاصم ،  وأتى    رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الجمعة الأخرى ، فقال : يا رسول   الله  ما أسرع ما ابتليت بالسؤال الذي سألت في الجمعة الماضية في أهل بيتي ،    فأخبره وكان عويمر  وخولة  وشريك  كلهم بني عم عاصم ،  فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بهم جميعا ، وقال لعويمر    : " اتق الله في زوجتك وابنة عمك ولا تقذفها بالبهتان " فقال : يا رسول الله أقسم بالله إني رأيت شريكا  على    بطنها وإني ما قربتها منذ أربعة أشهر ، وإنها حبلى من غيري ، فقال رسول    الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للمرأة : " اتقي الله ولا تخبري إلا بما  صنعت "   فقالت : يا رسول الله إن عويمرا  رجل غيور ، وإنه رآني وشريكا  يطيل السمر ونتحدث ، فحملته الغيرة على ما قال ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لشريك    : " ما تقول " ؟ فقال : ما تقوله المرأة كذب ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : ( والذين يرمون أزواجهم   ) الآية ، فأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى نودي الصلاة جامعة ، فصلى العصر ثم قال لعويمر    : قم ، فقام فقال : أشهد بالله بأن خولة  لزانية    وإني لمن الصادقين ، ثم قال في الثانية أشهد أني رأيت شريكا على بطنها ،    وإني لمن الصادقين ، ثم قال في الثالثة أشهد بالله إنها حبلى من غيري  وإني   لمن الصادقين ، ثم قال في الرابعة أشهد بالله إني ما قربتها منذ  أربعة  أشهر  وإني لمن الصادقين ، ثم قال في الخامسة : لعنة الله على عويمر  - يعني  نفسه  - إن كان من الكاذبين فيما قال ، ثم أمره بالقعود ، وقال  لخولة       : قومي فقامت ، فقالت : أشهد بالله ما أنا بزانية وإن عويمرا لمن    الكاذبين ، ثم قالت في الثانية أشهد بالله أنه ما رأى شريكا على بطني وإنه    لمن الكاذبين ، ثم قالت في الثالثة أشهد بالله إني حبلى منه وإنه لمن    الكاذبين ، ثم قالت في الرابعة أشهد بالله إنه ما رآني قط على فاحشة وإنه    لمن الكاذبين ، ثم قالت في الخامسة غضب الله على خولة       - تعني نفسها - إن كان من الصادقين . ففرق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه    وسلم - بينهما ، وقال لولا هذه الأيمان لكان لي في أمرهما رأي ، ثم قال : "    تحينوا بها الولادة فإن جاءت به [ أصيهب ] [ أثيبج ] يضرب إلى السواد  فهو   لشريك ، وإن جاءت به أورق جعدا جماليا خدلج الساقين فهو لغير الذي  رميت  به "  . قال ابن عباس  فجاءت بأشبه خلق الله بشريك . 

 والكلام في حكم الآية : أن الرجل إذا قذف امرأته فموجبه موجب قذف الأجنبي في وجوب الحد عليه إن كانت محصنة ، أو التعزير إن لم تكن محصنة ، غير أن المخرج منهما مختلف; فإذا قذف   [ ص:   16 ] أجنبيا  يقام الحد عليه ، إلا أن يقيم أربعة من الشهود على زناه ،  أو  يقر به  المقذوف فيسقط عنه حد القذف ، وفي الزوجة إذا وجد أحد هذين أو   لاعن يسقط  عنه الحد ، فاللعان في قذف الزوجة بمنزلة البينة ، لأن    الرجل إذا رأى مع امرأته رجلا ربما لا يمكنه إقامة البينة عليه ولا  يمكنه   الصبر على العار ، فجعل الله اللعان حجة له على صدقه ، فقال تعالى :  "   فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين " ، وإذا أقام الزوج البينة على زناها أو اعترفت بالزنا سقط عنه الحد واللعان ، إلا أن يكون هناك ولد يريد نفيه فله أن يلاعن لنفيه . 

 وإذا أراد الإمام أن يلاعن بينهما يبدأ فيقيم الرجل ويلقنه كلمات اللعان ، فيقول    : قل أشهد بالله إني لمن الصادقين فيما رميت به فلانة بالزنا ، وإن كان   قد  رماها برجل بعينه سماه بعينه باللعان ، وإن رماها بجماعة سماهم ،  ويقول   الزوج كما يلقنه الإمام ، وإن كان ولد أو حمل يريد نفيه يقول : وإن  هذا   الولد أو الحمل لمن الزنا ما هو مني ، ويقول في الخامسة : علي لعنة  الله إن   كنت من الكاذبين فيما رميت به فلانة ، وإذا أتى بكلمة منها من  غير تلقين   الحاكم لا تكون محسوبة ، فإذا فرغ الرجل من اللعان وقعت الفرقة بينه وبين زوجته وحرمت عليه على التأبيد ، وانتفى    عنه النسب وسقط عنه حد القذف ، ووجب على المرأة حد الزنا ، إن كانت  محصنة   ترجم ، وإن كانت غير محصنة تجلد وتغرب ، فهذه خمسة أحكام تتعلق  كلها  بلعان  الزوج . 
( ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين   ( 8 ) والخامسة أن غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين   ( 9 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ويدرأ ) يدفع ، ( عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين والخامسة أن غضب الله عليها إن كان من الصادقين   ) وأراد بالعذاب الحد ، كما قال في أول السورة : " وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين   " أي : حدهما ، ومعنى الآية : أن الزوج إذا لاعن وجب على المرأة حد الزنا ، وإذا    وجب عليها حد الزنا بلعانه فأرادت إسقاطه عن نفسها فإنها تلاعن ، فتقوم    وتشهد بعد تلقين الحاكم أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين فيما رماني  به ،   وتقول في الخامسة علي غضب الله إن كان زوجي من الصادقين فيما رماني  به . 

 ولا يتعلق بلعانها إلا حكم واحد وهو سقوط الحد عنها ، ولو أقام الزوج بينة على زناها فلا يسقط الحد عنها باللعان   . وعند أصحاب الرأي : لا حد على من قذف زوجته ، بل موجبه اللعان ، فإن لم يلاعن يحبس حتى يلاعن ، فإذا لاعن الزوج وامتنعت المرأة عن اللعان حبست حتى تلاعن .   [ ص: 17 ] 

 وعند الآخرين اللعان حجة على صدقه ، والقاذف إذا قعد عن إقامة الحجة على صدقه لا يحبس بل يحد كقاذف الأجنبي إذا قعد عن إقامة البينة . 

 وعند أبي حنيفة  موجب اللعان وقوع الفرقة ونفي النسب ، وهما لا يحصلان إلا بلعان الزوجين جميعا ، وقضاء القاضي . 

 وفرقة اللعان فرقة فسخ عند كثير من أهل العلم وبه قال  الشافعي ،  وتلك الفرقة متأبدة حتى لو كذب الزوج نفسه يقبل ذلك فيما عليه دون ما له ، فيلزمه الحد ويلحقه الولد ولكن لا يرتفع تأبيد التحريم . 

 وعند أبي حنيفة  فرقة اللعان فرقة طلاق فإذا كذب الزوج نفسه جاز له أن ينكحها . وإذا أتى ببعض كلمات اللعان لا يتعلق به الحكم . وعند أبي حنيفة  إذا أتى بأكثر كلمات اللعان قام مقام الكل في تعلق الحكم به . 

 وكل من صح يمينه صح لعانه حرا أو عبدا ، مسلما أو ذميا ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب   وسليمان بن يسار  والحسن ،  وبه قال ربيعة   ومالك   والثوري   والشافعي  وأكثر أهل العلم . وقال الزهري   والأوزاعي  وأصحاب    الرأي : لا يجري اللعان إلا بين مسلمين حرين غير محدودين ، فإن كان    الزوجان أو أحدهما رقيقا أو ذميا أو محدودا في قذف فلا لعان بينهما . 

 وظاهر القرآن حجة لمن قال يجري اللعان بينهما ، لأن الله تعالى قال : ( والذين يرمون أزواجهم   ) ولم يفصل بين الحر والعبد والمحدود وغيره كما قال : " الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم   " ( المجادلة - 2 ) ، ثم يستوي الحر والعبد هنا في الظهار ، ولا يصح اللعان إلا عند الحاكم أو خليفته   . 

ويغلظ اللعان بأربعة أشياء    : بعدد الألفاظ   ، والمكان ، والزمان ، وأن يكون بمحضر جماعة من الناس .  أما الألفاظ   المستحقة فلا يجوز الإخلال بها ، وأما المكان فهو أن يلاعن في  أشرف   الأماكن ، إن كان بمكة  فبين الركن والمقام ، وإن كان بالمدينة  فعند    المنبر ، وفي سائر البلاد ففي المسجد الجامع عند المنبر ، والزمان هو أن    يكون بعد صلاة العصر ، وأما الجمع فأقلهم أربعة ، والتغليظ بالجمع مستحب  ،   حتى لو لاعن الحاكم بينهما وحده [ جاز ] ، وهل التغليظ بالمكان  والزمان   واجب أو مستحب فيه قولان .
( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله تواب حكيم   ( 10 ) ) 

 قوله : ( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله تواب حكيم      ) جواب لولا محذوف ، يعني لعاجلكم بالعقوبة ، ولكنه ستر عليكم ودفع  عنكم   الحد باللعان ، وإن الله تواب يعود على من يرجع عن المعاصي بالرحمة ،   حكيم  فيما فرض من الحدود .   [ ص: 18 ]   ( إن    الذين جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم لا تحسبوه شرا لكم بل هو خير لكم لكل امرئ    منهم ما اكتسب من الإثم والذي تولى كبره منهم له عذاب عظيم   ( 11 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن الذين جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم   ) الآيات سبب نزول هذه الآية ما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن سعد  عن صالح عن ابن شهاب  قال : حدثني عروة بن الزبير   وسعيد بن المسيب   وعلقمة بن وقاص   وعبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود  عن عائشة  رضي    الله عنها زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين قال لها أهل الإفك ما    قالوا وكلهم حدثني طائفة من حديثها وبعضهم كان أوعى لحديثها من بعض وأثبت    له اقتصاصا وقد وعيت عن كل رجل منهم الحديث الذي حدثني عن عائشة  وبعض حديثهم يصدق بعضا . 

 قالوا : قالت عائشة       : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا أراد سفرا أقرع بين أزواجه    وأيهن خرج سهمها خرج بها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معه قالت عائشة       : فأقرع بيننا في غزوة غزاها فخرج فيها سهمي فخرجت مع رسول الله - صلى    الله عليه وسلم - بعدما أنزل الحجاب فكنت أحمل في هودج وأنزل فيه فسرنا  حتى   إذا فرغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من غزوته تلك وقفل ودنونا  من المدينة  قافلين   آذن ليلة بالرحيل فقمت  حين آذنوا بالرحيل فمشيت حتى جاوزت الجيش فلما  قضيت  شأني أقبلت إلى رحلي  فلمست صدري فإذا عقد لي من جزع ظفار قد انقطع ،  فرجعت  فالتمست عقدي  فحبسني ابتغاؤه . قالت : وأقبل الرهط الذين كانوا  يرحلون بي  فاحتملوا  هودجي فرحلوه على بعيري الذي كنت أركب عليه وهم يحسبون  أني فيه  وكان  النساء إذ ذاك خفافا لم يهبلن ولم يغشهن اللحم إنما يأكلن  العلقة من   الطعام ، فلم يستنكر القوم خفة الهودج حين رفعوه وحملوه ، وكنت  جارية  حديثة  السن فبعثوا الجمل وساروا ، ووجدت عقدي بعدما استمر الجيش ،  فجئت  منازلهم  وليس بها منهم داع ولا مجيب فتيممت منزلي الذي كنت به وظننت  أنهم  سيفقدونني  فيرجعون إلي فبينما أنا جالسة في منزلي غلبتني عيني فنمت ،   وكان  صفوان بن المعطل السلمي ثم الذكواني  من وراء الجيش فأصبح عند منزلي فرأى سواد إنسان نائم فعرفني حين رآني وكان رآني قبل الحجاب ، فاستيقظت باسترجاعه حين عرفني ،   [ ص:   19 ] فخمرت  وجهي بجلبابي ، ووالله ما تكلمنا بكلمة ولا سمعت منه كلمة  غير  استرجاعه ،  وهوى حتى أناخ راحلته فوطئ على يدها ، فقمت إليها فركبتها  ،  فانطلق يقود بي  الراحلة حتى أتينا الجيش موغرين في نحر الظهيرة وهم  نزول .  

 قالت : فهلك من هلك ، وكان الذي تولى كبر الإفك عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول ،  قال عروة  أخبرت أنه كان يشاع ويتحدث به عنده فيقره ويستمعه ويستوشيه . 

 وقال عروة  أيضا : لم يسم من أهل الإفك أيضا إلا حسان بن ثابت   ومسطح بن أثاثة  وحمنة بنت جحش  في ناس آخرين لا علم لي بهم غير أنهم عصبة ، كما قال الله تعالى ( والذي تولى كبره   ) قال : عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  

 قال عروة    : كانت عائشة  تكره أن يسب عندها حسان  وتقول : إنه الذي قال : 
**فإن أبي ووالدتي وعرضي لعرض محمد منكم وقاء* *

 قالت عائشة    : فقدمنا المدينة ،  فاشتكيت    حين قدمت شهرا ، والناس يفيضون في قول أصحاب الإفك لا أشعر بشيء من ذلك ،    وهو يريبني في وجعي أني لا أعرف من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   اللطف  الذي كنت أرى منه حين أشتكي ، إنما يدخل علي رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه  وسلم - فيسلم ثم يقول كيف تيكم ؟ ثم ينصرف ، فذلك يريبني ولا أشعر   بالشر  حتى خرجت حين نقهت ، فخرجت مع أم مسطح  قبل المناصع وكان متبرزنا ، وكنا لا نخرج إلا ليلا إلى ليل ، وذلك قبل أن نتخذ الكنف قريبا من بيوتنا ، وأمرنا أمر العرب  الأول في التبرز قبل الغائط ، وكنا نتأذى بالكنف أن نتخذها عند بيوتنا . 

 قالت : فانطلقت أنا وأم مسطح    - وهي ابنة أبي رهم بن المطلب بن عبد مناف  وأمها بنت صخر بن عامر  خالة  أبي بكر الصديق ،  وابنها  مسطح بن أثاثة بن عباد بن المطلب ،  فأقبلت أنا وأم مسطح  قبل بيتي حين فرغنا من شأننا ، فعثرت أم مسطح  في مرطها ، فقالت : تعس مسطح ،  فقلت    لها : بئس ما قلت أتسبين رجلا شهد بدرا ؟ فقالت : أي هنتاه أولم تسمعي  ما   قال ؟ قالت فقلت : ما قال ؟ فأخبرتني بقول أهل الإفك ، قالت فازددت  مرضا   على مرضي ، فلما رجعت إلى بيتي دخل علي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ،   ثم قال : كيف تيكم ؟ فقلت له : أتأذن لي أن آتي أبوي ؟ قالت :  وأنا أريد   أن أستيقن الخبر من قبلهما ، قالت : فأذن لي رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه   وسلم - ، فقلت لأمي : يا أمتاه ماذا يتحدث الناس ؟ فقالت : يا  بنية هوني   عليك فوالله لقل ما كانت امرأة قط رضية عند رجل يحبها لها  ضرائر إلا أكثرن   عليها . قالت فقلت : سبحان الله أولقد تحدث الناس بهذا ؟  قالت : فبكيت   [  ص: 20 ] تلك الليلة حتى أصبحت لا يرقأ لي دمع ولا أكتحل [ بنوم ] ، ثم أصبحت أبكي . 

 قالت : ودعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علي بن أبي طالب  وأسامة بن زيد  حين استلبث الوحي يسألهما ويستشيرهما في فراق أهله ، فأما أسامة  فأشار على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالذي يعلم من براءة أهله وبالذي يعلم لهم في نفسه ، فقال أسامة    : أهلك ولا نعلم إلا خيرا ، وأما علي  فقال : يا رسول الله لم يضيق الله عليك والنساء سواها كثير ، وسل الجارية تصدقك ، قالت : فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بريرة  ، فقال : أي بريرة  هل رأيت من شيء يريبك ؟ قالت له بريرة    : والذي بعثك بالحق ما رأيت عليها أمرا قط أغمضه أكثر من أنها جارية حديثة السن ، تنام عن عجين أهلها فتأتي الداجن فتأكله . 

 قالت : فقام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - [ من يومه ] فاستعذر من عبد الله بن أبي  وهو    على المنبر ، فقال : يا معشر المسلمين من يعذرني من رجل قد بلغني عنه   أذاه  في أهلي ، والله ما علمت على أهلي إلا خيرا ، ولقد ذكروا رجلا ما   علمت  عليه إلا خيرا وما يدخل على أهلي إلا معي ، قالت : فقام  سعد بن معاذ  أخو بني عبد الأشهل ،  فقال أنا يا رسول الله أعذرك فإن كان من الأوس  ضربت عنقه ، وإن كان من إخواننا من الخزرج  أمرتنا ففعلنا أمرك ، قالت : وقام رجل من الخزرج  وكانت أم حسان  بنت عمه من فخذه وهو سعد بن عبادة  وهو سيد الخزرج ،  قالت : وكان قبل ذلك رجلا صالحا ولكن احتملته الحمية فقال لسعد    : كذبت لعمر الله لا تقتله ولا تقدر على قتله ، ولو كان من رهطك ما أحببت أن يقتل ، فقام  أسيد بن حضير  وهو ابن عم سعد  فقال  لسعد بن عبادة    : كذبت لعمر الله لنقتلنه فإنك منافق تجادل عن المنافقين ، قالت : فثار الحيان الأوس  والخزرج  حتى    هموا أن يقتتلوا ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قائم على المنبر ،    قالت : فلم يزل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخفضهم حتى سكتوا وسكت .  

 قالت : فبكيت يومي ذلك كله لا يرقأ لي دمع ولا أكتحل بنوم [ قالت وأصبح    أبواي عندي ، وقد بكيت ليلتين ويوما لا أكتحل بنوم ] ولا يرقأ لي دمع حتى    إني لأظن أن البكاء فالق كبدي فبينا أبواي جالسان عندي ، وأنا أبكي    فاستأذنت علي امرأة من الأنصار  فأذنت لها ، فجلست تبكي معي . 

 قالت : فبينا نحن على ذلك دخل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - علينا    فسلم ثم جلس ، قالت : ولم يجلس عندي منذ قيل ما قيل قبلها ، وقد لبث شهرا    لا يوحى إليه في شأني بشيء ، قالت : فتشهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -   حين جلس ثم قال : أما بعد يا عائشة  فإنه    بلغني عنك كذا وكذا فإن كنت بريئة فسيبرئك الله ، وإن كنت ألممت بذنب    فاستغفري الله وتوبي إليه ، فإن العبد إذا اعترف ثم تاب تاب الله عليه .   [   ص: 21 ]*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (303)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
الاية12 إلى الاية 26*
*
*
*

 قالت : فلما قضى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مقالته فاض دمعي حتى ما   أحس منه قطرة ، فقلت لأبي أجب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما قال  ،  فقال أبي : والله ما أدري ما أقول لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،   فقلت لأمي : أجيبي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما قال ، فقالت  أمي :  والله ما أدري ما أقول لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقلت  وأنا  جارية حديثة السن لا أقرأ من القرآن كثيرا : إني والله لقد علمت لقد  سمعتم  هذا الحديث حتى استقر في أنفسكم وصدقتم به ، فلئن قلت لكم إني بريئة  لا  تصدقوني ، ولئن اعترفت لكم بأمر والله يعلم أني منه بريئة لتصدقني ،  فوالله  لا أجد لي ولكم مثلا إلا قول أبي يوسف  حين قال : " فصبر جميل والله المستعان على ما تصفون     " ( يوسف - 18 ) ثم تحولت واضطجعت على فراشي وأنا أعلم والله يعلم أني   حينئذ بريئة ، وأن الله مبرئي ببراءتي ، ولكن والله ما كنت أظن أن الله   منزل في شأني وحيا يتلى ، لشأني في نفسي كان أحقر من أن يتكلم الله في بأمر   ، ولكن كنت أرجو أن يرى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في النوم رؤيا   يبرئني الله بها ، فوالله ما رام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مجلسه   ولا خرج أحد من أهل البيت حتى أنزل عليه الوحي فأخذه ما كان يأخذه من   البرحاء حتى إنه ليتحدر منه العرق مثل الجمان ، وهو في يوم شات ، من ثقل   القول الذي أنزل عليه ، قالت : فسري عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   وهو يضحك فكانت أول كلمة تكلم بها أن قال : يا عائشة  أما   والله فقد برأك الله ، قالت : فقالت لي أمي : قومي إليه فقلت : والله لا   أقوم إليه فإني لا أحمد إلا الله ، قالت : وأنزل الله تعالى : " إن الذين   جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم " العشر الآيات ، فلما أنزل الله في براءتي قال أبو بكر الصديق ،  وكان ينفق على مسطح بن أثاثة  لقرابته منه وفقره : والله لا أنفق على مسطح  شيئا أبدا بعد الذي قال  لعائشة  ما قال ، فأنزل الله : ( ولا يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة   ) إلى قوله ( غفور رحيم ) قال أبو بكر الصديق    : بلى والله إني لأحب أن يغفر الله لي ، فرجع إلى مسطح النفقة التي كان ينفق عليه ، وقال : والله لا أنزعها منه أبدا . 

 قالت عائشة    : وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سأل زينب بنت جحش  عن أمري فقال لزينب    : ماذا علمت أو رأيت ؟ فقالت : يا رسول الله أحمي سمعي وبصري ، والله ما علمت إلا خيرا ، قالت عائشة  وهي التي تساميني من أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فعصمها الله بالورع ، قالت : وطفقت أختها حمنة تحارب لها فهلكت فيمن هلك . 

 قال ابن شهاب    : فهذا الذي بلغني من حديث هؤلاء الرهط ، قالت عائشة    : والله إن الرجل الذي قيل له ما قيل ليقول : سبحان الله فوالذي نفسي بيده ما كشفت عن كنف أنثى قط . قالت :   [ ص: 22 ] ثم قتل بعد ذلك في سبيل الله . 

 ورواه  محمد بن إسماعيل  عن يحيى بن بكير ،  أخبرنا الليث  عن يونس  عن ابن شهاب  بإسناد   مثله ، وقال : وإن كنت ألممت بذنب فاستغفري الله وتوبي إليه فإن العبد  إذا  اعترف بذنبه ثم تاب تاب الله عليه ، إلى قوله : فهلكت فيمن هلك من  أصحاب  الإفك . 

 ورواه أبو أسامة  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن عائشة  قالت   : ولقد جاء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيتي فسأل عني خادمتي ،   فقالت : لا والله ما علمت عليها عيبا إلا أنها كانت ترقد حتى تدخل الشاة   فتأكل خميرها أو عجينها ، فانتهرها بعض أصحابه ، فقال : اصدقي رسول الله   حتى أسقطوا لهابه ، فقالت : سبحان الله والله ما علمت عليها إلا ما يعلم   الصائغ على تبر الذهب الأحمر ، وفيه قالت : وأنزل على رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - فرفع عنه وإني لأتبين السرور في وجهه وهو يمسح جبينه ويقول :   أبشري يا عائشة  فقد أنزل  الله براءتك  فقال لي أبواي : قومي إليه فقلت : لا والله لا أقوم إليه ولا  أحمده ولا  أحمد أحدا ولكن أحمد الله الذي برأني لقد سمعتموه فما أنكرتموه  ولا  غيرتموه . 

 أما تفسير قوله : ( إن الذين جاءوا بالإفك   ) بالكذب ، والإفك : أسوأ الكذب ، سمي إفكا لكونه مصروفا عن الحق ، من قولهم : أفك الشيء إذا قلبه عن وجهه ، وذلك أن عائشة  كانت تستحق الثناء لما كانت عليه من الحصانة والشرف فمن رماها بالسوء قلب الأمر عن وجهه ، ( عصبة منكم   ) أي : جماعة منهم عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول ،   ومسطح بن أثاثة ،   وحسان بن ثابت ،  وحمنة بنت جحش ،  زوجة  طلحة بن عبيد الله ،  وغيرهم ، ( لا تحسبوه شرا لكم   ) يا عائشة  ويا صفوان ،  وقيل : هو خطاب  لعائشة  ولأبويها وللنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولصفوان ،  يعني : لا تحسبوا الإفك شرا لكم ، ( بل هو خير لكم   ) لأن الله يأجركم على ذلك ويظهر براءتكم . 

 ( لكل امرئ منهم   ) يعني من العصبة الكاذبة ( ما اكتسب من الإثم   ) أي : جزاء ما اجترح من الذنب على قدر ما خاض فيه ، ( والذي تولى كبره   ) أي : تحمل معظمه فبدأ بالخوض فيه ، قرأ يعقوب    " كبره " بضم الكاف ، وقرأ العامة بالكسر ، قال الكسائي    : هما لغتان . قال الضحاك    : قام بإشاعة الحديث ، وهو عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول    .   [ ص: 23 ] 

 وروى الزهري  عن عروة  عن عائشة    ( والذي تولى كبره منهم   ) قالت : عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  ، والعذاب الأليم هو النار في الآخرة . 

 وقد روى  ابن أبي مليكة  عن عروة  عن عائشة  في حديث الإفك قالت : ثم ركبت وأخذ صفوان  بالزمام فمررنا بملأ من المنافقين ، وكانت عادتهم أن ينزلوا منتبذين من الناس ، فقال عبد الله بن أبي ،  رئيسهم : من هذه ؟ قالوا : عائشة  قال : والله ما نجت منه وما نجا منها ، وقال : امرأة نبيكم باتت مع رجل حتى أصبحت ثم جاء يقود بها . وشرع في ذلك أيضا حسان ،  ومسطح ،  وحمنة ،  فهم الذين تولوا كبره . 

 وقال قوم : هو حسان بن ثابت    . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا بشر بن خالد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن جعفر  عن شعبة  عن سليمان  عن أبي الضحى  عن مسروق  قال : دخلت على عائشة  وعندها حسان بن ثابت  ينشد شعرا يشبب بأبيات له ، وقال : 
**حصان رزان ما تزن بريبة     وتصبح غرثى من لحوم الغوافل 
**

 فقالت له عائشة    : لكنك لست كذلك ، قال مسروق  فقلت لها : لم تأذنين له أن يدخل عليك وقد قال الله تعالى : ( والذي تولى كبره منهم له عذاب عظيم   ) قالت : وأي عذاب أشد من العمى ، وقالت : إنه كان ينافح أو يهاجي عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ويروى أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمر بالذين رموا عائشة  فجلدوا الحد جميعا ثمانين ثمانين . 
( لولا إذ سمعتموه ظن المؤمنون والمؤمنات بأنفسهم خيرا وقالوا هذا إفك مبين   ( 12 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( لولا ) هلا ( إذ سمعتموه ظن المؤمنون والمؤمنات بأنفسهم   ) بإخوانهم ( خيرا ) قال الحسن : بأهل دينهم لأن المؤمنين كنفس واحدة ، نظيره قوله تعالى : ولا تقتلوا أنفسكم   ( النساء - 29 )   [ ص: 24 ] فسلموا على أنفسكم   ( النور - 61 ) . ( وقالوا هذا إفك مبين   ) أي كذب بين .
( لولا جاءوا عليه بأربعة شهداء فإذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء فأولئك عند الله هم الكاذبون   ( 13 ) ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته في الدنيا والآخرة لمسكم في ما أفضتم فيه عذاب عظيم   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( لولا جاءوا عليه بأربعة شهداء   ) أي : على ما زعموا ، ( فإذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء فأولئك عند الله هم الكاذبون     ) فإن قيل : كيف يصيرون عند الله كاذبين إذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء ومن كذب   فهو عند الله كاذب سواء أتى بالشهداء أو لم يأت ؟ قيل : " عند الله " أي :   في حكم الله وقيل : معناه كذبوهم بأمر الله وقيل : هذا في حق عائشة ،  ومعناه : أولئك هم الكاذبون في غيبي وعلمي . ( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته في الدنيا والآخرة لمسكم في ما أفضتم   ) خضتم ( فيه ) من الإفك ( عذاب عظيم ) قال ابن عباس  أي   : عذاب لا انقطاع له ، يعني : في الآخرة ، لأنه ذكر عذاب الدنيا من قبل ،   فقال تعالى : " والذي تولى كبره منهم له عذاب عظيم " ، وقد أصابه ، فإنه   جلد وحد . وروت عمرة عن عائشة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما نزلت هذه الآية حد أربعة نفر : عبد الله بن أبي ،   وحسان بن ثابت ،   ومسطح بن أثاثة ،  وحمنة بنت جحش    .
**[ ص: 25 ]   ( إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم وتقولون بأفواهكم ما ليس لكم به علم وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم   ( 15 ) ولولا إذ سمعتموه قلتم ما يكون لنا أن نتكلم بهذا سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم   ( 16 ) يعظكم الله أن تعودوا لمثله أبدا إن كنتم مؤمنين   ( 17 ) ويبين الله لكم الآيات والله عليم حكيم   ( 18 ) إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون   ( 19 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( إذ تلقونه   ) تقولونه ، ( بألسنتكم ) قال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : يرويه بعضكم عن بعض . وقال الكلبي    : وذلك أن الرجل منهم يلقى الرجل فيقول بلغني كذا وكذا يتلقونه تلقيا ، وقال الزجاج    : يلقيه بعضكم إلى بعض ، وقرأت عائشة    " تلقونه " بكسر اللام وتخفيف القاف من الولق وهو الكذب ، ( وتقولون بأفواهكم ما ليس لكم به علم وتحسبونه هينا   ) تظنون أنه سهل لا إثم فيه ، ( وهو عند الله عظيم   ) في الوزر . ( ولولا إذ سمعتموه قلتم ما يكون لنا أن نتكلم بهذا سبحانك   ) هذا اللفظ هاهنا معناه التعجب ( هذا بهتان عظيم   ) أي : كذب عظيم يبهت ويتحير من عظمته . وفي بعض الأخبار أن أم أيوب  قالت  لأبي أيوب الأنصاري    : أما بلغك ما يقول الناس في عائشة ؟  فقال أبو أيوب    : سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم فنزلت الآية على وفق قوله . ( يعظكم الله   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يحرم الله عليكم وقال مجاهد    : ينهاكم الله . ( أن تعودوا لمثله أبدا إن كنتم مؤمنين ويبين الله لكم الآيات   ) في الأمر والنهي ، ( والله عليم ) بأمر عائشة  وصفوان ،    ( حكيم ) حكم ببراءتهما . قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة   ) يعني : تظهر ، ويذيع الزنا ، ( في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة   ) يعني عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه المنافقين ، والعذاب في الدنيا الحد ، وفي الآخرة النار ، ( والله يعلم ) كذبهم وبراءة عائشة  وما خاضوا فيه من سخط الله ( وأنتم لا تعلمون   ) 
**[ ص: 26 ]   ( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله رءوف رحيم   ( 20 ) ( يا   أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان ومن يتبع خطوات الشيطان فإنه   يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكا منكم من أحد   أبدا ولكن الله يزكي من يشاء والله سميع عليم   ( 21 ) ولا   يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة أن يؤتوا أولي القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين   في سبيل الله وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور  رحيم    ( 22 ) ) 

 ( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله رءوف رحيم   ) جواب " لولا " محذوف ، أي : لعاجلكم بالعقوبة ، قال ابن عباس    : يريد مسطحا ،  وحسان ،  وحمنة    . قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان ومن يتبع خطوات الشيطان فإنه يأمر بالفحشاء   ) أي : بالقبائح من الأفعال ، ( والمنكر ) ما يكرهه الله - عز وجل - ، ( ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكا   ) قال مقاتل    : ما صلح . وقال  ابن قتيبة    : ما طهر ، ( منكم من أحد     ) والآية على العموم عند بعض المفسرين ، قالوا : أخبر الله أنه لولا  فضله  ورحمته بالعصمة ما صلح منكم أحد . وقال قوم : هذا الخطاب للذين خاضوا  في  الإفك ، ومعناه : ما طهر من هذا الذنب ولا صلح أمره بعد الذي فعل ،  وهذا  قول ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء ،  قال : ما قبل توبة أحد منكم ، ( أبدا ولكن الله يزكي   ) يطهر ، ( من يشاء ) من الذنب بالرحمة والمغفرة ، ( والله سميع عليم   ) قوله - عز وجل - ( ولا يأتل   ) أي : ولا يحلف ، وهو يفتعل من الألية وهي القسم ، وقرأ أبو جعفر    : " يتأل " بتقديم التاء وتأخير الهمزة ، وهو يتفعل من الألية . ( أولو الفضل منكم والسعة   ) يعني  أبا بكر الصديق    ( أن يؤتوا أولي القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين في سبيل الله   ) يعني مسطحا ،  وكان مسكينا مهاجرا بدريا ابن خالة أبي بكر ،  حلف أبو بكر  أن لا ينفق عليه ، ( وليعفوا وليصفحوا   ) عنهم خوضهم في أمر عائشة ،    ( ألا تحبون   ) يخاطب أبا بكر ،    ( أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم   ) فلما قرأها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على أبي بكر  قال : بلى أنا أحب أن يغفر الله لي ، ورجع   [ ص: 27 ] إلى مسطح  نفقته التي كان ينفق عليه ، وقال : والله لا أنزعها منه أبدا . 

 وقال ابن عباس  والضحاك    : أقسم ناس من الصحابة فيهم أبو بكر  أن لا يتصدقوا على رجل تكلم بشيء من الإفك ولا ينفعوهم ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 
**( إن الذين يرمون المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات لعنوا في الدنيا والآخرة ولهم عذاب عظيم   ( 23 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن الذين يرمون المحصنات   ) العفائف ، ( الغافلات ) عن الفواحش ، ( المؤمنات ) والغافلة عن الفاحشة أي : لا يقع في قلبها فعل الفاحشة وكانت عائشة  كذلك ، قوله تعالى : ( لعنوا في الدنيا والآخرة   ) عذبوا بالحدود وفي الآخرة بالنار ، ( ولهم عذاب عظيم   ) قال مقاتل    : هذا في عبد الله بن أبي  المنافق . روي عن خصيف  قال : قلت  لسعيد بن جبير    : من قذف مؤمنة يلعنه الله في الدنيا والآخرة ؟ فقال ذلك  لعائشة  خاصة   . 

 وقال قوم : هي  لعائشة  وأزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خاصة دون سائر المؤمنات . روي عن العوام بن حوشب  عن شيخ من بني كاهل  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : هذه في شأن عائشة  وأزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خاصة ليس فيها توبة ، ومن قذف امرأة مؤمنة فقد جعل الله له توبة ثم قرأ : ( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء   ) إلى قوله : ( إلا الذين تابوا   ) فجعل لهؤلاء توبة ، ولم يجعل لأولئك توبة . 

 وقال الآخرون : نزلت هذه الآية في أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكان [ ذلك ] حين نزلت الآية التي في أول السورة ( والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء   ) إلى قوله : ( فإن الله غفور رحيم   ) فأنزل الله الجلد والتوبة . 
**[ ص: 28 ]   ( يوم تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون   ( 24 ) يومئذ يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين   ( 25 ) الخبيثات للخبيثين والخبيثون للخبيثات والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات أولئك مبرءون مما يقولون لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( يوم تشهد   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بالياء لتقديم الفعل ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، ( عليهم ألسنتهم   ) وهذا قبل أن يختم على أفواههم ، ( وأيديهم وأرجلهم   ) يروى أنه ( تختم ) الأفواه فتتكلم الأيدي والأرجل بما عملت في الدنيا   . وقيل : معناه تشهد ألسنة بعضهم على بعض وأيديهم وأرجلهم ، ( بما كانوا يعملون يومئذ يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق   ) جزاءهم الواجب . وقيل : حسابهم العدل . ( ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين   ) يبين لهم حقيقة ما كان يعدهم في الدنيا . قال  عبد الله بن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : وذلك أن عبد الله بن أبي  كان يشك في الدين فيعلم يوم القيامة أن الله هو الحق المبين . قوله - عز وجل - : ( الخبيثات للخبيثين   ) قال أكثر المفسرين : الخبيثات من القول والكلام للخبيثين من الناس . ( والخبيثون   ) من الناس ، ( للخبيثات   ) من القول ، [ والكلام ] ، ( والطيبات   ) من القول ، ( للطيبين   ) من الناس ، ( والطيبون   ) من الناس ، ( للطيبات   ) من القول ، والمعنى : أن الخبيث من القول لا يليق إلا بالخبيث من الناس والطيب لا يليق إلا بالطيب من الناس ،  فعائشة  لا يليق بها الخبيثات من القول لأنها طيبة رضي الله عنها فيضاف إليها طيبات الكلام من الثناء الحسن [ وما يليق بها ] . 

 وقال الزجاج    : معناه لا يتكلم بالخبيثات إلا الخبيث من الرجال والنساء ولا يتكلم بالطيبات إلا الطيب من الرجال والنساء ، وهذا ذم للذين قذفوا عائشة ،  ومدح للذين برؤوها بالطهارة . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : معناه الخبيثات من النساء للخبيثين من الرجال والخبيثون من الرجال للخبيثات من النساء [ أمثال عبد الله بن أبي  والشاكين في الدين ] ، والطيبات من النساء للطيبين من الرجال ، والطيبون من الرجال للطيبات من النساء . يريد عائشة  طيبها الله لرسوله الطيب - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .   [ ص: 29 ] 

 ( أولئك مبرءون   ) يعني : عائشة  وصفوان  ذكرهما بلفظ الجمع كقوله تعالى : " فإن كان له إخوة   " ( النساء - 11 ) أي : إخوان . وقيل : " أولئك مبرؤون " يعني الطيبين والطيبات منزهون ، ( مما يقولون لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم   ) فالمغفرة هي العفو عن الذنوب ، والرزق الكريم : الجنة . 

وروي أن عائشة  كانت تفتخر بأشياء أعطيتها لم تعطها امرأة غيرها ، منها أن جبريل  أتى   بصورتها في سرقة من حرير ، وقال هذه زوجتك . وروي أنه أتى بصورتها في   راحته وأن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يتزوج بكرا غيرها ، وقبض رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ورأسه في حجرها ، ودفن في بيتها ، وكان ينزل   عليه الوحي وهو معها في لحافه ، ونزلت براءتها من السماء ، وأنها ابنة   خليفة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وصديقه ، وخلقت طيبة ، ووعدت مغفرة   ورزقا كريما   . 

وكان مسروق  إذا روى عن عائشة  يقول : حدثتني الصديقة بنت الصديق حبيبة رسول الله   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المبرأة من السماء   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (304)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
الاية27 إلى الاية 32**
*
*
*
*( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها ذلكم خير لكم لعلكم تذكرون   ( 27 ) ) 

 قوله : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها ذلكم خير لكم لعلكم تذكرون   ) قيل : معنى قوله : ( حتى تستأنسوا   ) أي : حتى تستأذنوا [ وكان ابن عباس  يقرأ حتى تستأذنوا ] ويقول : تستأنسوا خطأ من الكاتب . وكذلك كان يقرأ أبي ابن كعب ،  والقراءة   المعروفة تستأنسوا وهو بمعنى الاستئذان . وقيل : الاستئناس طلب الأنس ،   وهو أن ينظر هل في البيت إنسان فيؤذنهم إني داخل . وقال الخليل    : الاستئناس الاستبصار من قوله : آنست نارا ، أي : أبصرت . وقيل : هو أن يتكلم بتسبيحة أو تكبيرة أو يتنحنح ، يؤذن أهل البيت . 

 وجملة حكم الآية : أنه لا يدخل بيت الغير إلا بعد السلام والاستئذان . واختلفوا في أنه يقدم الاستئذان أم السلام ؟ فقال قوم : يقدم الاستئذان فيقول : أأدخل سلام   [ ص: 30 ] عليكم ، لقوله تعالى : ( حتى تستأنسوا   ) أي : تستأذنوا ، ( وتسلموا على أهلها     ) والأكثرون على أنه يقدم السلام فيقول : سلام عليكم أأدخل . وفي الآية   تقديم وتأخير تقديرها : حتى تسلموا على أهلها وتستأذنوا . وكذلك هو في  مصحف   عبد الله بن مسعود    . وروي عن كلدة بن حنبل  قال   : دخلت على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولم أسلم ولم أستأذن ، فقال   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ارجع فقل : السلام عليكم أأدخل   . 

وروي عن ابن عمر  أن رجلا استأذن عليه فقال : أأدخل ؟ فقال ابن عمر    : لا فأمر بعضهم الرجل أن يسلم فسلم فأذن له   . 

 وقال بعضهم : إن وقع بصره على إنسان قدم السلام ، وإلا قدم الاستئذان ، ثم سلم ، وقال  أبو موسى الأشعري  وحذيفة    : يستأذن على ذوات المحارم ، ومثله عن الحسن ،  وإن كانوا في دار واحدة يتنحنح ويتحرك أدنى حركة . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد عبد الله بن بشران ،  أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر  عن سعيد الجريري ،  عن  أبي نضرة  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : سلم  عبد الله بن قيس  على  عمر بن الخطاب  ثلاث مرات فلم يأذن له فرجع فأرسل عمر  في أثره فقال : لم رجعت ؟ قال : إني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " إذا سلم أحدكم ثلاثا فلم يجب فليرجع " . قال عمر    : لتأتين على ما تقول ببينة وإلا لأفعلن بك كذا وكذا غير أنه قد أوعده ، قال : فجاء  أبو موسى الأشعري  ممتقعا لونه وأنا في حلقة جالس ، فقلنا : ما شأنك ؟ فقال : سلمت على عمر ،  فأخبرنا   خبره ، فهل سمع أحد منكم من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ قالوا :   نعم كلنا قد سمعه ، قال فأرسلوا معه رجلا منهم حتى أتى عمر  فأخبره بذلك   . 

 ورواه  بسر بن سعيد  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري ،  وفيه : قال  أبو موسى الأشعري    : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إذا استأذن أحدكم ثلاثا فلم يؤذن له فليرجع   "   . قال الحسن : الأول إعلام والثاني مؤامرة ، والثالث استئذان بالرجوع . 
[ ص: 31 ]   ( فإن لم تجدوا فيها أحدا فلا تدخلوها حتى يؤذن لكم وإن قيل لكم ارجعوا فارجعوا هو أزكى لكم والله بما تعملون عليم   ( 28 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فإن لم تجدوا فيها أحدا فلا تدخلوها   ) أي : إن لم تجدوا في البيوت أحدا يأذن لكم في دخولها فلا تدخلوها ، ( حتى يؤذن لكم وإن قيل لكم ارجعوا فارجعوا   ) يعني : إذا كان في البيت قوم فقالوا : ارجع فليرجع ولا يقف على الباب ملازما ، ( هو أزكى لكم   ) يعني : الرجوع أطهر وأصلح لكم ، قال قتادة    : إذا لم يؤذن له فلا يقعد على الباب فإن للناس حاجات ، وإذا حضر ولم يستأذن وقعد على الباب منتظرا جاز . 

 وكان ابن عباس  يأتي باب الأنصار  لطلب   الحديث فيقعد على الباب حتى يخرج ، ولا يستأذن ، فيخرج الرجل ويقول : يا   ابن عم رسول الله لو أخبرتني ، فيقول : هكذا أمرنا أن نطلب العلم وإذا وقف   فلا ينظر من شق الباب إذا كان الباب مردودا : أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران ،  أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن منصور ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري ،  عن  سهل بن سعد الساعدي  أن   رجلا اطلع على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ستر الحجرة وفي يد النبي -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - مدرى ، فقال : " لو علمت أن هذا ينظرني حتى آتيه   لطعنت بالمدرى في عينيه ، وهل جعل الاستئذان إلا من أجل البصر "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا سفيان  عن  أبي الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لو أن امرأ اطلع عليك بغير إذن فحذفته بحصاة ففقأت عينه ما كان عليك جناح "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( والله بما تعملون عليم   ) من الدخول بالإذن وغير الإذن . ولما نزلت آية الاستئذان قالوا : كيف بالبيوت التي بين مكة  والمدينة  والشام وعلى ظهر الطريق ،   [ ص: 32 ] ليس فيها ساكن ؟ فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : 
( ليس عليكم جناح أن تدخلوا بيوتا غير مسكونة فيها متاع لكم والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون   ( 29 ) قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( ليس عليكم جناح أن تدخلوا بيوتا غير مسكونة   ) ، أي : بغير استئذان ، ( فيها متاع لكم   ) يعني منفعة لكم . واختلفوا في هذه البيوت ، فقال قتادة      : هي الخانات والبيوت والمنازل المبنية للسابلة ليأووا إليها ويئووا   أمتعتهم إليها ، جاز دخولها بغير استئذان ، والمنفعة فيها بالنزول وإيواء   المتاع والاتقاء من الحر والبرد . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : هي بيوت التجار وحوانيتهم التي بالأسواق يدخلونها للبيع والشراء وهو المنفعة . وقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : ليس على حوانيت السوق إذن . وكان ابن سيرين  إذا جاء إلى حانوت السوق يقول : السلام عليكم أأدخل ؟ ثم يلج   . وقال عطاء      : هي البيوت الخربة ، والمتاع هو قضاء الحاجة فيها من البول والغائط .   وقيل : هي جميع البيوت التي لا ساكن لها لأن الاستئذان إنما جاء لئلا يطلع   على عورة فإن لم يخف ذلك فله الدخول بغير استئذان ، ( والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم   ) أي : عن النظر إلى ما لا يحل النظر إليه     . وقيل : " من " صلة أي : يغضوا أبصارهم . وقيل : هو ثابت لأن المؤمنين   غير مأمورين بغض البصر أصلا لأنه لا يجب الغض عما يحل النظر إليه ، وإنما   أمروا بأن يغضوا عما لا يحل النظر إليه ، ( ويحفظوا فروجهم   ) عما لا يحل ، قال أبو العالية      : كل ما في القرآن من حفظ الفرج فهو عن الزنا والحرام ، إلا في هذا   الموضع فإنه أراد به الاستتار حتى لا يقع بصر الغير عليه ، ( ذلك ) أي : غض   البصر وحفظ الفرج ، ( أزكى لهم   ) أي : خير لهم وأطهر ، ( إن الله خبير بما يصنعون   ) عليم بما يفعلون ، روي عن بريدة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعلي    : " يا علي  لا تتبع النظرة النظرة فإن لك الأولى وليست لك الآخرة   "   .   [ ص: 33 ] 

 وروي عن  جرير بن عبد الله  قال : سألت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن نظرة الفجأة فقال : " اصرف بصرك "   . أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ،  أخبرنا  زيد بن الحباب ،  عن الضحاك بن عثمان  قال : أخبرني  زيد بن أسلم ،  عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي سعيد الخدري ،  عن أبيه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لا ينظر الرجل إلى عورة الرجل ، ولا المرأة إلى عورة المرأة ، ولا يفضي الرجل إلى الرجل في ثوب واحد ، ولا تفضي المرأة إلى المرأة في ثوب واحد   " .
( وقل  للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا  يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر  منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن  إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن  أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو  إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو  بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو  التابعين غير أولي الإربة من  الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات  النساء ولا يضربن بأرجلهن  ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا  أيها المؤمنون لعلكم  تفلحون   ( 31 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن   ) عما لا يحل ، ( ويحفظن فروجهن ) عمن لا يحل . وقيل أيضا : " يحفظن فروجهن " يعني : يسترنها حتى لا يراها أحد . وروي عن أم سلمة  أنها كانت عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وميمونة  إذ أقبل  ابن أم مكتوم  فدخل   عليه ، وذلك بعدما أمرنا بالحجاب ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   : احتجبا منه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله أليس هو أعمى لا يبصرنا ؟ فقال رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أفعمياوان أنتما ، ألستما تبصرانه " ؟  [ ص: 34 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولا يبدين زينتهن    ) أي لا  يظهرن زينتهن لغير محرم ، وأراد بها الزينة الخفية ، وهما زينتان  ؛ خفية ،  وظاهرة ، فالخفية : مثل الخلخال ، والخضاب في الرجل ، والسوار في  المعصم ،  والقرط والقلائد ، فلا يجوز لها إظهارها ، ولا للأجنبي النظر  إليها ،  والمراد من الزينة موضع الزينة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إلا ما ظهر منها   ) أراد به الزينة الظاهرة . واختلف أهل العلم في هذه الزينة الظاهرة التي استثناها الله تعالى : قال سعيد بن جبير  والضحاك   والأوزاعي    : هو الوجه والكفان . وقال ابن مسعود    : هي الثياب بدليل قوله تعالى : " خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد   " ( الأعراف - 31 ) ، وأراد بها الثياب . وقال الحسن    : الوجه والثياب . وقال ابن عباس    : الكحل والخاتم والخضاب في الكف . 

 فما كان من الزينة الظاهرة جاز للرجل الأجنبي النظر إليه إذا لم يخف فتنة   وشهوة ، فإن خاف شيئا منها غض البصر ، وإنما رخص في هذا القدر أن تبديه   المرأة من بدنها لأنه ليس بعورة وتؤمر بكشفه في الصلاة ، وسائر بدنها عورة   يلزمها ستره . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وليضربن بخمرهن   ) أي : ليلقين بمقانعهن ، ( على جيوبهن   ) وصدورهن ليسترن بذلك شعورهن وصدورهن وأعناقهن وأقراطهن . قالت عائشة  رحم الله نساء المهاجرات الأول لما أنزل الله - عز وجل - : ( وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن   ) شققن مروطهن فاختمرن بها . 

 ( ولا يبدين زينتهن   ) يعني : الزينة الخفية التي لم يبح لهن كشفها في الصلاة ولا للأجانب ، وهو ما عدا الوجه والكفين ( إلا لبعولتهن   ) قال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : يعني لا يضعن الجلباب ولا الخمار إلا لبعولتهن ، أي إلا لأزواجهن ، ( أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن   ) فيجوز لهؤلاء أن ينظروا إلى الزينة الباطنة ، ولا ينظرون إلى ما بين السرة والركبة ، ويجوز للزوج أن ينظر إلى جميع بدنها غير أنه يكره له النظر إلى فرجها .   [ ص: 35 ] قوله تعالى : ( أو نسائهن   ) أراد أنه يجوز للمرأة أن تنظر إلى بدن المرأة إلا ما بين السرة والركبة كالرجل   المحرم ، هذا إذا كانت المرأة مسلمة فإن كانت كافرة فهل يجوز للمسلمة أن   تنكشف لها ؟ اختلف أهل العلم فيه ، فقال بعضهم : يجوز كما يجوز أن تنكشف   للمرأة المسلمة لأنها من جملة النساء ، وقال بعضهم : لا يجوز لأن الله   تعالى قال : " أو نسائهن " والكافرة ليست من نسائنا ولأنها أجنبية في الدين   ، فكانت أبعد من الرجل الأجنبي . كتب  عمر بن الخطاب  إلى  أبي عبيدة بن الجراح  أن يمنع نساء أهل الكتاب  أن يدخلن الحمام مع المسلمات 

قوله تعالى : ( أو ما ملكت أيمانهن   ) اختلفوا فيها ، فقال قوم : عبد المرأة محرم   لها ، فيجوز له الدخول عليها إذا كان عفيفا ، وأن ينظر إلى بدن مولاته  إلا  ما بين السرة والركبة ، كالمحارم وهو ظاهر القرآن . وروي ذلك عن عائشة   وأم سلمة ،  وروى ثابت عن أنس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه أتى فاطمة  بعبد قد وهبه لها ، وعلى فاطمة  ثوب   إذا قنعت به رأسها لم يبلغ رجليها ، وإذا غطت رجليها لم يبلغ رأسها ،  فلما  رأى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما تلقى قال : " إنه ليس عليك  بأس  إنما هو أبوك وغلامك "   . وقال قوم : هو كالأجنبي معها ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب ،  وقال : المراد من الآية الإماء دون العبيد . وعن  ابن جريج  أنه   قال : أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أنه لا يحل لامرأة مسلمة أن تتجرد  بين  يدي امرأة مشركة إلا أن تكون تلك المرأة المشركة أمة لها . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال   ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر  وأبو بكر      " غير " بنصب الراء على القطع لأن " التابعين " معرفة و " غير " نكرة .   وقيل : بمعنى " إلا " فهو استثناء ، معناه : يبدين زينتهن للتابعين إلا ذا   الإربة منهم فإنهن لا يبدين زينتهن لمن كان منهم ذا إربة . وقرأ الآخرون   بالجر على نعت " التابعين " والإربة والأرب : الحاجة . والمراد ب "   التابعين غير أولي الإربة " هم الذين يتبعون القوم ليصيبوا من فضل طعامهم   لا همة لهم إلا ذلك ، ولا حاجة لهم في النساء ، وهو قول مجاهد  وعكرمة   والشعبي    . وعن ابن عباس  أنه الأحمق العنين . وقال الحسن  هو الذي لا ينتشر ولا يستطيع غشيان النساء ولا يشتهيهن   . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هو المعتوه ، وقال عكرمة    : المجبوب . وقيل : هو المخنث . وقال مقاتل    : الشيخ الهرم والعنين والخصي والمجبوب ونحوه .   [ ص: 36 ] 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن الحسين الحيري ،  أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن معقل بن محمد الميداني ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يحيى ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر ،  عن الزهري ،  عن عروة ،  عن عائشة  قالت   : كان رجل يدخل على أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مخنث وكانوا   يعدونه من غير أولي الإربة ، فدخل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوما وهو   عند بعض نسائه وهو ينعت امرأة فقال : إنها إذا أقبلت أقبلت بأربع وإذا   أدبرت أدبرت بثمان ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ألا أرى هذا   يعلم ما هاهنا لا يدخلن عليكن هذا " فحجبوه   ( أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء   ) أراد بالطفل الأطفال ، يكون واحدا وجمعا ، أي : لم يكشفوا عن عورات النساء للجماع فيطلعوا عليها . وقيل : لم يعرفوا العورة من غيرها من الصغر ، وهو قول مجاهد    . وقيل : لم يطيقوا أمر النساء . وقيل : لم يبلغوا حد الشهوة . 

 ( ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن   ) كانت المرأة إذا مشت ضربت برجلها ليسمع صوت خلخالها أو يتبين خلخالها ، فنهيت عن ذلك . 

 ( وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا   ) من التقصير الواقع في أمره ونهيه ، وقيل : راجعوا طاعة الله فيما أمركم به ونهاكم عنه من الآداب المذكورة في هذه السورة ، ( أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون   ) قرأ ابن عامر      : " أيه المؤمنون " و " يا أيه الساحر " و " أيه الثقلان " بضم الهاء   فيهن ، ويقف بلا ألف على الخط ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الهاءات على الأصل .   أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني ،  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أخبرنا  وهب بن جرير ،  أخبرنا شعبة  عن عمرو بن مرة ،  عن أبي بردة  أنه سمع الأغر  يحدث عن ابن عمر  أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " يا أيها الناس توبوا إلى ربكم ، فإني أتوب إلى ربي كل يوم مائة مرة " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن  عن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أحمد بن حمويه السرخسي ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن حزيم الشاشي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد بن حميد الكشي ،  حدثني ابن أبي شيبة ،  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن نمير ،  عن  مالك بن مغول ،  عن محمد بن سوقة ،  عن نافع ،  عن ابن عمر  قال : إن كنا لنعد ، لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في المجلس يقول : " رب اغفر لي ، وتب علي ، إنك أنت التواب الرحيم " مائة مرة .   [ ص: 37 ] 

 وجملة الكلام في بيان العورات : أنه لا يجوز للناظر أن ينظر إلى عورة الرجل ، وعورته ما بين السرة إلى الركبة ، وكذلك المرأة مع المرأة ، ولا بأس بالنظر إلى سائر البدن إذا لم يكن خوف فتنة . وقال مالك   وابن أبي ذئب    : الفخذ ليس بعورة لما روي عن  عبد العزيز بن صهيب  عن أنس  قال أجرى نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرسا في زقاق خيبر  وإن   ركبتي لتمس فخذ نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم حسر الإزار عن فخذه   حتى إني لأنظر إلى بياض فخذ نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 وأكثر أهل العلم على أن الفخذ عورة ، لما أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري ،  حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني ،  أخبرنا علي بن حجر ،  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  عن العلاء بن أبي كثير ،  عن محمد بن جحش****** ،  قال : مر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على معمر  وفخذاه مكشوفتان ، قال : " يا معمر  غط فخذيك ، فإن الفخذين عورة " وروي عن ابن عباس  وجرهد بن خويلد ،  كان من أصحاب الصفة ، أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : إن الفخذ عورة   " 

 قال  محمد بن إسماعيل    : " وحديث أنس  أسند ، وحديث جرهد  أحوط   " . أما المرأة مع الرجل فإن كانت أجنبية حرة : فجميع بدنها في حق  الأجنبي  عورة ، ولا يجوز النظر إلى شيء منها إلا الوجه والكفين ، وإن كانت أمة   : فعورتها مثل عورة الرجل ، ما بين السرة   [ ص: 38 ] إلى الركبة ، وكذلك المحارم بعضهم مع بعض . والمرأة في النظر إلى الرجل الأجنبي كهو معها . ويجوز للرجل أن ينظر إلى جميع بدن امرأته وأمته التي تحل له ، وكذلك هي منه إلا نفس الفرج فإنه يكره النظر إليه ، وإذا زوج الرجل أمته حرم عليه النظر إلى عورتها كالأمة الأجنبية ، وروي عن عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إذا زوج أحدكم عبده أمته فلا ينظرن إلى ما دون السرة وفوق الركبة "   . 
( وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله والله واسع عليم   ( 32 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم    )  " الأيامى " : جمع أيم ، وهو من لا زوج له من رجل أو امرأة ، يقال :  رجل  أيم وامرأة أيمة ، وأيم ، ومعنى الآية : زوجوا أيها المؤمنون من لا زوج  له  من أحرار رجالكم ونسائكم ، ( والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم   ) وهذا الأمر أمر ندب واستحباب . 

 يستحب لمن تاقت نفسه إلى النكاح ووجد أهبة النكاح أن يتزوج ، وإن لم يجد أهبة النكاح يكسر شهوته بالصوم ، لما أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن علي بن الحسين الطوسي ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم الإسفراييني ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن داود بن مسعود ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن أيوب البجلي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن كثير ،  أخبرنا سفيان  عن الأعمش  عن عمارة بن عمير ،  عن عبد الرحمن بن يزيد ،  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج ، فإنه أغض للبصر ، وأحصن للفرج ، ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء "   . 

 وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " تناكحوا تكاثروا فإني أباهي بكم الأمم حتى بالسقط "  [ ص: 39 ] 

 وقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من أحب فطرتي فليستن بسنتي ، ومن سنتي النكاح "   . أما من لا تتوق نفسه إلى النكاح وهو قادر عليه فالتخلي للعبادة له أفضل من النكاح عند  الشافعي  رحمه الله ، وعند أصحاب الرأي النكاح أفضل . 

 قال  الشافعي    : وقد ذكر الله تعالى عبدا كرمه فقال : " وسيدا وحصورا ونبيا من الصالحين     " ( آل عمران - 39 ) ، والحصور الذي لا يأتي النساء مع القدرة عليه ،   وذكر القواعد من النساء ولم يندبهن إلى النكاح . وفي الآية دليل على أن تزويج النساء الأيامى إلى الأولياء   ; لأن الله تعالى خاطبهم به ، كما أن تزويج العبيد والإماء إلى السادات ، لقوله - عز وجل - : ( والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم   ) وهو قول أكثر أهل العلم من الصحابة ومن بعدهم ، روي ذلك عن عمر ،  وعلي ،   وعبد الله بن مسعود ،   وعبد الله بن عباس ،   وأبي هريرة ،   وعائشة ،  وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب ،  والحسن ،  وشريح ،   وإبراهيم النخعي ،   وعمر بن عبد العزيز ،  وإليه ذهب الثوري ،   والأوزاعي ،   وعبد الله بن المبارك ،   والشافعي ،  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . وجوز أصحاب الرأي للمرأة الحرة تزويج نفسها . 

 وقال مالك    : إن كانت المرأة دنيئة يجوز لها تزويج نفسها ، وإن كانت شريفة فلا . والدليل على أن الولي شرط من جهة الأخبار : ما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن الحسن بن أحمد المخلدي ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن إسحاق السراج ،  أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  أخبرنا أبو عوانة  عن أبي إسحاق  عن أبي بردة  عن أبي موسى  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لا نكاح إلا بولي   "  [ ص: 40 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا سعيد بن سالم  عن  ابن جريج ،  عن  سليمان بن موسى ،  عن ابن شهاب ،  عن عروة  عن عائشة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :     " أيما امرأة نكحت نفسها بغير إذن وليها فنكاحها باطل ، ثلاثا ، فإن   أصابها فلها المهر بما استحل من فرجها ، فإن اشتجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا   ولي له " 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله والله واسع عليم   ) قيل : الغنى هاهنا : القناعة . وقيل : اجتماع الرزقين ، رزق الزوج ورزق الزوجة . وقال عمر    : عجبت لمن ابتغى الغنى بغير النكاح ، والله - عز وجل - يقول : ( إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله   ) وروي عن بعضهم : أن الله تعالى وعد الغني بالنكاح وبالتفرق فقال تعالى : ( إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله   ) ، وقال تعالى : " وإن يتفرقا يغن الله كلا من سعته " ( النساء - 130 ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (305)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
الاية33 إلى الاية 38**
*
*
*
*
*
*( وليستعفف   الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله والذين يبتغون الكتاب مما   ملكت أيمانكم فكاتبوهم إن علمتم فيهم خيرا وآتوهم من مال الله الذي آتاكم   ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء إن أردن تحصنا لتبتغوا عرض الحياة الدنيا   ومن يكرهن فإن الله من بعد إكراههن غفور رحيم   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا   ) أي : ليطلب العفة عن الحرام والزنا الذين لا يجدون ما لا ينكحون به للصداق والنفقة ، ( حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله   ) أي : يوسع عليهم من رزقه .   [ ص: 41 ] 

 قوله تعالى : ( والذين يبتغون الكتاب   ) أي : يطلبون المكاتبة ، ( مما ملكت أيمانكم فكاتبوهم   ) سبب نزول هذه الآية ما روي أن غلاما  لحويطب بن عبد العزى  سأل مولاه أن يكاتبه فأبى عليه ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية فكاتبه حويطب  على مائة دينار ، ووهب له منها عشرين دينارا فأداها ، وقتل يوم حنين في الحرب 

 والكتابة أن يقول الرجل لمملوكه : كاتبتك على كذا من المال ، ويسمي مالا   معلوما ، يؤدى ذلك في نجمين أو نجوم معلومة في كل نجم كذا ، فإذا أديت فأنت   حر ، والعبد يقبل ذلك ، فإذا أدى المال عتق ، ويصير العبد أحق بمكاسبه  بعد  الكتابة ، وإذا أعتق بعد أداء المال فما فضل في يده من المال ، يكون  له ،  ويتبعه أولاده الذين حصلوا في حال الكتابة في العتق ، وإذا عجز عن أداء المال كان لمولاه أن يفسخ كتابته ويرده إلى الرق ، وما في يده من المال يكون لمولاه ، لما أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك  عن نافع ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر  كان يقول : " المكاتب عبد ما بقي عليه من كتابته شيء "   . ورواه عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده مرفوعا :   " المكاتب عبد ما بقي عليه من كتابته درهم "   . 

 وذهب بعض أهل العلم إلى أن قوله تعالى : ( فكاتبوهم ) أمر إيجاب ، يجب على   المولى أن يكاتب عبده الذي علم فيه خيرا إذا سأل العبد ذلك ، على قيمته  أو  أكثر ، وإن سأل على أقل من قيمته فلا يجب ، وهو قول عطاء   وعمرو بن دينار ،  ولما روي أن سيرين  سأل أنس بن مالك  أن يكاتبه فتلكأ عنه فشكا إلى عمر ،  فعلاه بالدرة وأمره بالكتابة فكاتبه . وذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى أنه أمر ندب واستحباب . ولا تجوز الكتابة على أقل من نجمين عند  الشافعي;  لأنه   عقد جوز إرفاقا بالعبد ، ومن تتمة الإرفاق أن يكون ذلك المال عليه إلى  أجل  حتى يؤديه على مهل ، فيحصل المقصود ، كالدية في قتل   [ ص: 42 ] الخطأ ، وجبت على العاقلة على سبيل المواساة فكانت عليهم مؤجلة منجمة ، وجوز أبو حنيفة  الكتابة على نجم واحد وحالة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن علمتم فيهم خيرا   ) اختلفوا في معنى الخير ، فقال ابن عمر    : قوة على الكسب . وهو قول مالك   والثوري ،  وقال الحسن  ومجاهد  والضحاك    : مالا كقوله تعالى : " إن ترك خيرا   " ( البقرة - 180 ) أي : مالا وروي أن عبدا  لسلمان الفارسي  قال له : كاتبني ، قال : ألك مال ؟ قال : لا . قال : تريد أن تطعمني من أوساخ الناس ، ولم يكاتبه   . قال الزجاج    : لو أراد به المال لقال : إن علمتم لهم خيرا . وقال إبراهيم  وابن زيد  وعبيدة    : صدقا وأمانة وقال طاوس ،   وعمرو بن دينار    : مالا وأمانة وقال  الشافعي    : وأظهر معاني الخير في العبد : الاكتساب مع الأمانة ، فأحب أن لا يمنع من كتابته إذا كان هكذا . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن بن علي بن شريك الشافعي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر الجوربذي ،  أخبرنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى ،  أخبرنا ابن وهب  أخبرني الليث عن محمد بن عجلان ،  عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " ثلاثة حق على الله عونهم   : المكاتب الذي يريد الأداء ، والناكح يريد العفاف ، والمجاهد في سبيل الله "   . وحكى  محمد بن سيرين  عن عبيدة      : " إن علمتم فيهم خيرا " أي : أقاموا الصلاة . وقيل : هو أن يكون العبد   بالغا عاقلا فأما الصبي والمجنون فلا تصح كتابتهما لأن الابتغاء منهما لا   يصح . وجوز أبو حنيفة  كتابة الصبي المراهق   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وآتوهم من مال الله الذي آتاكم   ) اختلفوا فيه ، فقال بعضهم : هذا خطاب للموالي ، يجب على المولى أن يحط عن مكاتبه من مال كتابته شيئا ، وهو قول عثمان  وعلي  والزبير  وجماعة ، وبه قال  الشافعي    .   [ ص: 43 ] ثم اختلفوا في قدره ، فقال قوم : يحط عنه ربع مال الكتابة ، وهو قول علي ،  ورواه بعضهم عن علي  مرفوعا ، وعن ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما يحط عنه الثلث . وقال الآخرون : ليس له حد بل عليه أن يحط عنه ما شاء وهو قول  الشافعي    . 

 قال نافع    : كاتب عبد الله بن عمر  غلاما له على خمسة وثلاثين ألف درهم فوضع عنه من آخر كتابته خمسة آلاف درهم   . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : كان ابن عمر  إذا   كاتب مكاتبه لم يضع عنه شيئا من أول نجومه مخافة أن يعجز فترجع إليه  صدقته  ، ووضع من آخر كتابته ما أحب   . وقال بعضهم : هو أمر استحباب .  والوجوب  أظهر . وقال قوم : أراد بقوله : " وآتوهم من مال الله " أي سهمهم  الذي جعله  الله لهم من الصدقات المفروضات ، بقوله تعالى : " وفي الرقاب   " ( التوبة - 60 ) وهو قول الحسن  وزيد بن أسلم    . وقال إبراهيم    : هو حث لجميع الناس على معونتهم 

 ولو مات المكاتب قبل أداء النجوم ، اختلف   أهل العلم فيه : فذهب كثير منهم إلى أنه يموت رقيقا ، وترتفع الكتابة سواء   ترك مالا أو لم يترك ، كما لو تلف المبيع قبل القبض يرتفع البيع . وهو قول   عمر ،   وابن عمر ،   وزيد بن ثابت ،  وبه قال عمر بن عبد العزيز ،   والزهري ،  وقتادة ،  وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  وأحمد    . وقال قوم : إن ترك وفاء بما بقي عليه من الكتابة كان حرا وإن كان فيه فضل ، فالزيادة لأولاده الأحرار ، وهو قول عطاء ،   وطاوس ،  والنخعي ،  والحسن ،  وبه قال مالك ،   والثوري ،  وأصحاب الرأي . ولو كاتب عبده كتابة فاسدة يعتق   بأداء المال لأن عتقه معلق بالأداء ، وقد وجد وتبعه الأولاد والاكتساب  كما  في الكتابة الصحيحة ، ويفترقان في بعض الأحكام : وهي أن الكتابة الصحيحة لا يملك المولى فسخها ما لم يعجز المكاتب عن أداء النجوم ، ولا تبطل بموت المولى ، ويعتق بالإبراء   [ ص: 44 ] عن النجوم ، والكتابة الفاسدة يملك المولى فسخها قبل أداء المال ، حتى لو أدى المال بعد الفسخ لا يعتق ويبطل بموت المولى ، ولا يعتق بالإبراء عن النجوم ، وإذا عتق المكاتب بأداء المال لا يثبت التراجع في الكتابة الصحيحة ، ويثبت في الكتابة الفاسدة ، فيرجع المولى عليه بقيمة رقبته ، وهو يرجع على المولى بما دفع إليه إن كان مالا . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء إن أردن تحصنا   ) الآية نزلت في عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  المنافق ، كانت له جاريتان : معاذة  ومسيكة ،  وكان يكرههما على الزنا بالضريبة يأخذها منهما ، وكذلك كانوا يفعلون في الجاهلية ، يؤجرون إماءهم ، فلما جاء الإسلام قالت معاذة  لمسيكة      : إن هذا الأمر الذي نحن فيه لا يخلو من وجهين ، فإن يك خيرا فقد   استكثرنا منه ، وإن يك شرا فقد آن لنا أن ندعه ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية .   وروي أنه جاءت إحدى الجاريتين يوما ببرد وجاءت الأخرى بدينار ، فقال لهما :   ارجعا فازنيا ، قالتا : والله لا نفعل ، قد جاء الإسلام وحرم الزنا ،   فأتيا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشكتا إليه ، فأنزل هذه الآية 

 ( ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم   ) إماءكم ( على البغاء   ) أي : الزنا ( إن أردن تحصنا   ) أي : إذا أردن ، وليس معناه الشرط ، لأنه لا يجوز إكراههن على الزنا وإن لم يردن تحصنا ، كقوله تعالى : " وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين     " ( آل عمران - 139 ) ، أي : إذا كنتم مؤمنين وقيل : شرط إرادة التحصن   لأن الإكراه إنما يكون عند إرادة التحصن ، فإذا لم ترد التحصن بغت طوعا ،   والتحصن : التعفف . وقال الحسن بن الفضل    : في الآية تقديم وتأخير تقديرها : وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم إن أردن تحصنا ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء . 

 ( لتبتغوا عرض الحياة الدنيا   ) أي : لتطلبوا من أموال الدنيا ، يريد من كسبهن وبيع أولادهن ، ( ومن يكرهن فإن الله من بعد إكراههن غفور رحيم   ) يعني للمكرهات ، والوزر على المكره . وكان الحسن  إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال : لهن والله لهن والله . 
[ ص: 45 ]   ( ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات ومثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم وموعظة للمتقين   ( 34 ) الله   نور السماوات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة  الزجاجة  كأنها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية  يكاد زيتها  يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء  ويضرب الله  الأمثال للناس والله بكل شيء عليم   ( 35 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات   ) من الحلال والحرام ، ( ومثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم   ) أي : شبها من حالكم بحالهم أيها المكذبون ، وهذا تخويف لهم أن يلحقهم ما لحق من قبلهم من المكذبين ، ( وموعظة للمتقين   ) للمؤمنين الذين يتقون الشرك والكبائر . قوله - عز وجل - : ( الله نور السماوات والأرض   ) قال ابن عباس    : هادي أهل السماوات والأرض ، فهم بنوره إلى الحق يهتدون وبهداه من الضلالة ينجون . وقال الضحاك    : منور السماوات والأرض ، يقال : نور السماء بالملائكة ونور الأرض بالأنبياء . وقال مجاهد    : مدبر الأمور في السماوات والأرض وقال أبي بن كعب  والحسن   وأبو العالية      : مزين السماوات والأرض ، زين السماء بالشمس والقمر والنجوم ، وزين  الأرض  بالأنبياء والعلماء والمؤمنين . ويقال : بالنبات والأشجار . وقيل :  معناه  الأنوار كلها منه ، كما يقال : فلان رحمة أي منه الرحمة . وقد يذكر  مثل هذا  اللفظ على طريق المدح كما قال القائل : 
**إذا سار عبد الله من مرو ليلة فقد سار منها نورها وجمالها* *

 قوله تعالى : ( مثل نوره   ) أي : مثل نور الله تعالى في قلب المؤمن ، وهو النور الذي يهتدي به ، كما قال " فهو على نور من ربه   " ( الزمر - 22 ) ، وكان ابن مسعود  يقرأ : " مثل نوره في قلب المؤمن " . وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : مثل نوره الذي أعطى المؤمن . وقال بعضهم : الكناية عائدة إلى المؤمن ، أي : مثل نور قلب المؤمن ، وكان أبي  يقرأ : " مثل نور من آمن به " وهو عبد جعل الإيمان والقرآن في صدره . وقال الحسن  وزيد بن أسلم    : أراد بالنور القرآن . وقال سعيد بن جبير  والضحاك    : هو محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقيل : أراد بالنور الطاعة ، سمى طاعة الله نورا وأضاف هذه الأنوار إلى نفسه تفضيلا   [ ص: 46 ]   ( كمشكاة   ) وهي الكوة التي لا منفذ لها فإن كان لها منفذ فهي كوة . وقيل : المشكاة حبشية . قال مجاهد    : هي القنديل ( فيها مصباح   ) أي : سراج ، أصله من الضوء ، ومنه الصبح ، ومعناه : كمصباح في مشكاة ، ( المصباح في زجاجة   ) يعني القنديل ، قال الزجاج    : إنما ذكر الزجاجة لأن النور وضوء النار فيها أبين من كل شيء ، وضوءه يزيد في الزجاج ،  ثم وصف الزجاجة ، فقال : ( الزجاجة كأنها كوكب دري   ) قرأ أبو عمرو   والكسائي    : " دريء " بكسر الدال والهمزة ، وقرأ حمزة  وأبو بكر  بضم   الدال والهمزة ، فمن كسر الدال فهو فعيل من الدرء ، وهو الدفع ، لأن   الكوكب يدفع الشياطين من السماء ، وشبهه بحالة الدفع لأنه يكون في تلك   الحالة أضوأ وأنور ويقال : هو من درأ الكوكب إذا اندفع منقبضا فيتضاعف ضوءه   في ذلك الوقت . وقيل : " دري " أي : طالع ، يقال : درأ النجم إذا طلع   وارتفع . ويقال : درأ علينا فلان أي طلع وظهر ، فأما رفع الدال مع الهمزة   كما قرأ حمزة ،  قال أكثر النحاة : هو لحن ، لأنه ليس في كلام العرب  فعيل بضم الفاء وكسر العين . 

 قال أبو عبيدة    : وأنا  أرى لها وجها وذلك  أنها دروء على وزن فعول من درات ، مثل سبوح وقدوس ، وقد  استثقلوا كثرة  الضمات فردوا بعضها إلى الكسر ، كما قالوا : عتيا وهو فعول  من عتوت ، وقرأ  الآخرون ( دري ) بضم الدال وتشديد الياء بلا همز ، أي :  شديد الإنارة ،  نسب إلى الدر في صفائه وحسنه ، وإن كان الكوكب أكثر ضوءا من  الدر لكنه  يفضل الكواكب بضيائه ، كما يفضل الدر ، سائر الحب . وقيل :  الكوكب الدري  واحد من الكواكب الخمسة العظام ، وهي زحل والمريخ ، والمشتري ،  والزهرة ،  وعطارد . وقيل : شبهه بالكوكب ، ولم يشبهه بالشمس والقمر ، لأن  الشمس  والقمر يلحقهما الخسوف ، والكواكب لا يلحقها الخسوف . 

 ( يوقد ) قرأ أبو جعفر ،  وابن كثير ،  وأبو عمرو ،  ويعقوب      : " توقد " بالتاء وفتحها وفتح الواو والدال وتشديد القاف على الماضي ،   يعني المصباح ، أي : اتقد ، يقال توقدت النار أي : اتقدت . وقرأ   [ ص: 47 ] أهل الكوفة  غير حفص      " توقد " بالتاء وضمها وفتح القاف خفيفا ، يعني الزجاجة أي : نار  الزجاجة  لأن الزجاجة لا توقد ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وضمها خفيفا يعني  المصباح ، ( من شجرة مباركة زيتونة   ) أي : من زيت شجرة مباركة ، فحذف المضاف بدليل قوله تعالى ( يكاد زيتها يضيء     ) وأراد بالشجرة المباركة : الزيتونة وهي كثيرة البركة ، وفيها منافع   كثيرة ، لأن الزيت يسرج به ، وهو أضوأ وأصفى الأدهان ، وهو إدام وفاكهة ،   ولا يحتاج في استخراجه إلى إعصار بل كل أحد يستخرجه ، وجاء في الحديث :   " أنه مصحة من الباسور " ، وهي شجرة تورق من أعلاها إلى أسفلها . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن القاسم بن بكر الطيالسي ،  أخبرنا أبو أمية الطوسي ،  أخبرنا قبيصة بن عقبة ،  أخبرنا  سفيان الثوري ،  عن عبد الله بن عيسى ،  عن عطاء  الذي كان بالشام ،  وليس بابن أبي رباح ،  عن أسد بن ثابت  وأبي أسلم الأنصاري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كلوا الزيت وادهنوا به فإنه من شجرة مباركة "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( لا شرقية ولا غربية    ) أي :  ليست شرقية وحدها حتى لا تصيبها الشمس إذا غربت ، ولا غربية وحدها  فلا  تصيبها الشمس بالغداة إذا طلعت ، بل هي ضاحية الشمس طول النهار ،  تصيبها  الشمس عند طلوعها وعند غروبها ، فتكون شرقية وغربية تأخذ حظها من  الأمرين ،  فيكون زيتها أضوأ ، وهذا كما يقال : فلان ليس بأسود ولا بأبيض ،  يريد ليس  بأسود خالص ولا بأبيض خالص ، بل اجتمع فيه كل واحد منهما ، وهذا  الرمان  ليس بحلو ولا حامض ، أي اجتمعت فيه الحلاوة والحموضة ، هذا قول ابن عباس  في رواية عكرمة  والكلبي ،  والأكثرين . وقال  السدي  وجماعة : معناه أنها ليست في مقناة لا تصيبها الشمس ولا في مضحاة لا يصيبها الظل ، فهي لا تضرها شمس ولا ظل .   [ ص: 48 ] 

 وقيل : معناه أنها معتدلة ليست في شرق يضرها الحر ، ولا في غرب يضرها البرد . وقيل : معناه هي شامية لأن الشام  لا شرقي ولا غربي . وقال الحسن    : ليست هذه من أشجار الدنيا ولو كانت في الدنيا لكانت شرقية أو غربية وإنما هو مثل ضربه الله لنوره . 

 ( يكاد زيتها   ) دهنها ، ( يضيء ) من صفائه ( ولو لم تمسسه نار   ) أي : قبل أن تصيبه النار ، ( نور على نور   ) يعني : نور المصباح على نور الزجاجة . واختلف أهل العلم في معنى هذا التمثيل ، فقال بعضهم : وقع هذا التمثيل لنور محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال ابن عباس   لكعب الأحبار    : أخبرني عن قوله تعالى : ( مثل نوره كمشكاة   ) فقال كعب      : هذا مثل ضربه الله لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فالمشكاة صدره ،   والزجاجة قلبه ، والمصباح فيه النبوة ، توقد من شجرة مباركة هي شجرة النبوة   ، يكاد نور محمد  وأمره يتبين للناس ولو لم يتكلم أنه نبي كما يكاد ذلك الزيت يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار . وروى سالم  عن ابن عمر  في هذه الآية قال : المشكاة : جوف محمد ،  والزجاجة : قلبه ، والمصباح : النور الذي جعله الله فيه ، لا شرقية ولا غربية : ولا يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ، توقد من شجرة مباركة : إبراهيم ،  نور على نور ، قلب إبراهيم ،  ونور : قلب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : " المشكاة " إبراهيم ،  و " الزجاجة " : إسماعيل  و " المصباح " : محمد  صلوات الله عليهم أجمعين سماه الله مصباحا كما سماه سراجا فقال تعالى : " وسراجا منيرا   " ( الأحزاب - 46 ) ، " توقد من شجرة مباركة " وهي إبراهيم ،  سماه مباركة لأن أكثر الأنبياء من صلبه ، " لا شرقية ولا غربية " يعني : إبراهيم  لم يكن يهوديا ولا نصرانيا ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما لأن اليهود  تصلي قبل المغرب والنصارى  تصلي قبل المشرق يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار ، تكاد محاسن محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تظهر للناس قبل أن يوحى إليه " نور على نور " : نبي من نسل نبي ، نور محمد  على نور إبراهيم    . 

 وقال بعضهم : وقع هذا التمثيل لنور قلب المؤمن . روى أبو العالية  عن أبي بن كعب  قال : هذا مثل المؤمن ، فالمشكاة نفسه والزجاجة صدره ، والمصباح ما جعل الله فيه من الإيمان ، والقرآن   [ ص:  49 ] في  قلبه يوقد من شجرة مباركة وهي الإخلاص لله وحده ، فمثله كمثل  الشجرة التي  التف بها الشجر خضراء ناعمة لا تصيبها الشمس لا إذا طلعت ولا  إذا غربت  فكذلك المؤمن ، قد احترس من أن يصيبه شيء من الفتن فهو بين أربع  خلال إن  أعطي شكر وإن ابتلي صبر ، وإن حكم عدل ، وإن قال صدق ، يكاد زيتها  يضيء أي :  يكاد قلب المؤمن يعرف الحق قبل أن يتبين له لموافقته إياه نور  على نور .  قال أبي  فهو يتقلب في خمسة أنوار : قوله نور ، وعمله نور ، ومدخله نور ، ومخرجه نور ، ومصيره إلى النور يوم القيامة 

 قال ابن عباس    : هذا  مثل نور الله وهداه  في قلب المؤمن كما يكاد الزيت الصافي يضيء قبل أن تمسه  النار ، فإذا مسته  النار ازداد ضوءا على ضوئه ، كذلك يكاد قلب المؤمن يعمل  بالهدى قبل أن  يأتيه العلم ، فإذا جاءه العلم ازداد هدى على هدى ونورا على  نور قال الكلبي    : قوله ( نور على نور   ) يعني إيمان المؤمن وعمله . وقال  السدي    : نور الإيمان ونور القرآن . وقال الحسن  وابن زيد  هذا   مثل القرآن ، فالمصباح هو القرآن فكما يستضاء بالمصباح يهتدى بالقرآن ،   والزجاجة قلب المؤمن والمشكاة فمه ولسانه والشجرة المباركة شجرة الوحي ، "   يكاد زيتها يضيء " تكاد حجة القرآن تتضح وإن لم يقرأ ، نور على نور : يعني  :  القرآن نور من الله - عز وجل - لخلقه مع ما أقام لهم من الدلائل  والأعلام  قبل نزول القرآن ، فازداد بذلك نورا على نور 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : لدين الإسلام ، وهو نور البصيرة ، وقيل : القرآن ( ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس   ) يبين الله الأشياء للناس تقريبا للأفهام وتسهيلا لسبل الإدراك ، ( والله بكل شيء عليم   ) 
( في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال   ( 36 ) ) 

 قوله : ( في بيوت أذن الله   ) أي : ذلك المصباح في بيوت . وقيل : يوقد في بيوت ، والبيوت : هي المساجد ، قال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه قال : " المساجد بيوت الله في الأرض ، وهي تضيء لأهل السماء كما تضيء النجوم لأهل الأرض " .  [ ص: 50 ] 

 وروى صالح بن حيان  عن ابن بريدة  في قوله تعالى " " في بيوت أذن الله   " ، قال : إنما هي أربعة مساجد لم يبنها إلا نبي : الكعبة  بناها إبراهيم  وإسماعيل  فجعلاها قبلة ، وبيت المقدس  بناه داود  وسليمان ،  ومسجد المدينة  بناه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ومسجد قباء  أسس على التقوى بناه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 

 قوله : ( أن ترفع ) قال مجاهد    : أن تبنى ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " وإذ يرفع إبراهيم القواعد من البيت   " ( البقرة - 127 ) ، قال الحسن    : أي تعظم أي لا يذكر فيه الخنا من القول . ( ويذكر فيها اسمه   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يتلى فيها كتابه ، ( يسبح ) قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو بكر      " يسبح " بفتح الباء على غير تسمية الفاعل ، والوقف على هذه القراءة عند   قوله " " والآصال " ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الباء ، جعلوا التسبيح فعلا  للرجال  ، ( يسبح له   ) أي : يصلي ، ( له فيها بالغدو والآصال     ) أي بالغداة والعشي . قال أهل التفسير : أراد به الصلوات المفروضات .   فالتي تؤدى بالغداة صلاة الصبح ، والتي تؤدى بالآصال صلاة الظهر والعصر   والعشاءين لأن اسم الأصيل يجمعهما . وقيل : أراد به صلاة الصبح والعصر . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسين الحيري ،  أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن معقل الميداني ،  حدثنا محمد بن يحيى ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن رجاء ،  أخبرنا همام بن أبي حمزة ،  أن أبا بكر بن عبد الله بن قيس  حدثه عن أبيه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من صلى البردين دخل الجنة "   . وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : التسبيح بالغدو صلاة الضحى . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن السمعان ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني ،  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا الهيثم بن حميد ،  أخبرني يحيى بن الحارث ،  عن القاسم بن عبد الرحمن  عن أبي أمامة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من مشى إلى صلاة مكتوبة وهو متطهر فأجره كأجر الحاج المحرم ، ومن مشى إلى تسبيح الضحى لا ينصبه إلا إياه فأجره كأجر المعتمر ، وصلاة على أثر صلاة لا لغو بينهما كتاب في عليين " 
[ ص: 51 ]   ( رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار   ( 37 ) ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما عملوا ويزيدهم من فضله والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( رجال ) قيل : خص الرجال بالذكر في هذه المساجد لأنه ليس على النساء جمعة ولا جماعة في المسجد ،   ( لا تلهيهم     ) لا تشغلهم ، ( تجارة ) قيل خص التجارة بالذكر لأنها أعظم ما يشتغل به   الإنسان عن الصلاة والطاعات ، وأراد بالتجارة الشراء وإن كان اسم التجارة   يقع على البيع والشراء جميعا لأنه ذكر البيع بعد هذا ، كقوله : " وإذا رأوا تجارة   " ( الجمعة - 11 ) يعني : الشراء ، وقال الفراء    : التجارة لأهل الجلب والبيع ما باعه الرجل على يديه . قوله : ( ولا بيع عن ذكر الله   ) عن حضور المساجد لإقامة الصلاة ، ( وإقام ) أي : لإقامة ، ( الصلاة ) حذف الهاء وأراد أداءها في وقتها ، لأن من أخر الصلاة عن وقتها لا   يكون من مقيمي الصلاة ، وأعاد ذكر إقامة الصلاة مع أن المراد من ذكر الله   الصلوات الخمس لأنه أراد بإقام الصلاة حفظ المواقيت . روى سالم  عن ابن عمر  أنه كان في السوق فأقيمت الصلاة فقام الناس وأغلقوا حوانيتهم فدخلوا المسجد ، فقال ابن عمر    : فيهم نزلت : ( رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة   ) المفروضة ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : إذا حضر وقت أداء الزكاة لم يحبسوها . وقيل : هي الأعمال الصالحة . ( يخافون يوما تتقلب فيه القلوب والأبصار   ) قيل : تتقلب القلوب عما كانت عليه في الدنيا من الشرك والكفر ، وتنفتح الأبصار من الأغطية ، وقيل : تتقلب القلوب بين الخوف والرجاء تخشى الهلاك وتطمع في النجاة ،   وتقلب الأبصار من هوله أي : ناحية يؤخذ بهم ذات اليمين أم ذات الشمال ،   ومن أين يؤتون الكتب من قبل الأيمان أم من قبل الشمائل ، وذلك يوم القيامة .   وقيل : تتقلب القلوب في الجوف فترتفع إلى الحنجرة فلا تنزل ولا تخرج ،   وتقلب البصر شخوصه من هول الأمر وشدته . ( ليجزيهم الله أحسن ما عملوا     ) يريد : أنهم اشتغلوا بذكر الله وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة ليجزيهم   الله أحسن ما عملوا ، أي بأحسن ما عملوا ، يريد : يجزيهم بحسناتهم ، وما   كان من مساوئ أعمالهم لا يجزيهم بها ، ( ويزيدهم من فضله   ) ما لم يستحقوه بأعمالهم ، ( والله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب   ) ثم ضرب لأعمال الكفار مثلا فقال تعالى : 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (306)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
الاية39 إلى الاية 57**
*
*
*
*
*
*[ ص: 52 ]   ( والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة يحسبه الظمآن ماء حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا ووجد الله عنده فوفاه حسابه والله سريع الحساب   ( 39 ) أو   كظلمات في بحر لجي يغشاه موج من فوقه موج من فوقه سحاب ظلمات بعضها فوق   بعض إذا أخرج يده لم يكد يراها ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة     ) " السراب " الشعاع الذي يرى نصف النهار عند شدة الحر في البراري ،  يشبه  الماء الجاري على الأرض يظنه من رآه ماء ، فإذا قرب منه انفش فلم ير  شيئا و  " الآل " ما ارتفع من الأرض ، وهو شعاع يرى بين السماء والأرض  بالغدوات  شبه الملاءة يرفع فيه الشخوص يرى فيه الصغير كبيرا والقصير طويلا  و "  الرقراق " يكون بالعشايا ، وهو ما ترقرق من السراب ، أي جاء وذهب . و  "  القيعة " : جمع القاع وهو المنبسط الواسع من الأرض ، وفيه يكون السراب ،  ( يحسبه الظمآن   ) أي : يتوهمه العطشان ، ( ماء حتى إذا جاءه   ) أي : جاء ما قد رأى أنه ماء . وقيل : جاء موضع السراب ، ( لم يجده شيئا   ) على ما قدره وحسبه كذلك الكافر يحسب أن عمله نافعه فإذا أتاه ملك الموت واحتاج إلى عمله لم يجد عمله أغنى منه شيئا ولا نفعه . ( ووجد الله عنده   ) أي : عند عمله ، أي : وجد الله بالمرصاد . وقيل : قدم على الله ، ( فوفاه حسابه   ) أي جزاء عمله ، ( والله سريع الحساب أو كظلمات   ) وهذا مثل آخر ضربه الله لأعمال الكفار ، يقول : مثل أعمالهم من فسادها وجهالتهم فيها كظلمات ، ( في بحر لجي   ) وهو العميق الكثير الماء ، ولجة البحر : معظمه ، ( يغشاه ) يعلوه ، ( موج من فوقه موج   ) متراكم ، ( من فوقه سحاب   ) ، ، قرأ ابن كثير  برواية القواس    : " سحاب " بالرفع والتنوين ، ( ظلمات ) بالجر على البدل من قوله " أو كظلمات " . وروى أبو الحسن البري  عنه   : " سحاب ظلمات " بالإضافة ، وقرأ الآخرون " سحاب ظلمات " ، كلاهما  بالرفع  والتنوين ، فيكون تمام الكلام عند قوله " سحاب " ثم ابتدأ فقال : (  ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض    ) ظلمة السحاب وظلمة  الموج وظلمة البحر بعضها فوق بعض ، أي : ظلمة الموج  على ظلمة البحر ،  وظلمة الموج فوق الموج ، وظلمة السحاب على ظلمة الموج ،  وأراد بالظلمات  أعمال الكافر وبالبحر اللجي قلبه ، وبالموج ما يغشى قلبه من  الجهل والشك  والحيرة ، وبالسحاب الختم والطبع على قلبه .   [ ص: 53 ] قال أبي بن كعب      : في هذه الآية الكافر يتقلب في خمسة من الظلم : فكلامه ظلمة ، وعمله   ظلمة ، ومدخله ظلمة ، ومخرجه ظلمة ، ومصيره إلى الظلمات يوم القيامة إلى   النار   . 

 ( إذا أخرج   ) يعني الناظر ، ( يده لم يكد يراها   ) يعني لم يقرب من أن يراها من شدة الظلمة . وقال الفراء      : " يكد " صلة ، أي : لم يرها ، قال المبرد : يعني لم يرها إلا بعد  الجهد  ، كما يقول القائل : ما كدت أراك من الظلمة وقد رآه ، ولكن بعد يأس  وشدة .  وقيل : معناه قرب من رؤيتها ولم يرها ، كما يقال : كاد النعام يطير  . ( ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور   ) قال ابن عباس    : من لم يجعل الله له دينا وإيمانا فلا دين له   . وقيل : من لم يهده الله فلا إيمان له ولا يهديه أحد . وقال مقاتل    : نزلت هذه الآية في عتبة بن ربيعة بن أمية  كان يلتمس الدين في الجاهلية ويلبس المسوح فلما جاء الإسلام كفر . والأكثرون على أنه عام في جميع الكفار .
( ألم تر أن الله يسبح له من في السماوات والأرض والطير صافات كل قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه والله عليم بما يفعلون   ( 41 ) ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وإلى الله المصير   ( 42 ) ألم   تر أن الله يزجي سحابا ثم يؤلف بينه ثم يجعله ركاما فترى الودق يخرج من   خلاله وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها من برد فيصيب به من يشاء ويصرفه عن من   يشاء يكاد سنا برقه يذهب بالأبصار   ( 43 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ألم تر أن الله يسبح له من في السماوات والأرض والطير صافات     ) باسطات أجنحتهن بالهواء . قيل خص الطير بالذكر من جملة الحيوان لأنها   تكون بين السماء والأرض فتكون خارجة عن حكم من في السماء والأرض ، ( كل قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه   ) قال مجاهد    : الصلاة لبني آدم ،  والتسبيح لسائر الخلق . وقيل : إن ضرب الأجنحة صلاة الطير وصوته تسبيحه . قوله : ( كل قد علم   ) أي : كل مصل ومسبح علم الله صلاته وتسبيحه . وقيل : معناه كل مصل ومسبح منهم قد علم صلاة نفسه وتسبيحه ، ( والله عليم بما يفعلون   ) . ( ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وإلى الله المصير   ) . ( ألم تر أن الله يزجي   ) يعني : يسوق بأمره ، ( سحابا ) إلى حيث يريد ، ( ثم يؤلف بينه   ) أي : يجمع بين قطع السحاب المتفرقة بعضها إلى بعض ، ( ثم يجعله ركاما   ) متراكما بعضه فوق   [ ص: 54 ] بعض ، ( فترى الودق   ) يعني المطر ، ( يخرج من خلاله   ) وسطه وهو جمع الخلل ، كالجبال جمع الجبل . ( وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها من برد     ) يعني : ينزل البرد ، و " من " صلة ، وقيل : معناه وينزل من السماء من   جبال ، أي : مقدار جبال في الكثرة من البرد ، و " من " في قوله " من جبال "   صلة ، أي : وينزل من السماء جبالا من برد . وقيل : معناه وينزل من جبال  في  السماء تلك الجبال من برد . وقال ابن عباس  رضي   الله تعالى عنهما : أخبر الله - عز وجل - أن في السماء جبالا من برد ،   ومفعول الإنزال محذوف تقديره : وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها برد ، فاستغنى   عن ذكر المفعول للدلالة عليه . قال أهل النحو ذكر الله تعالى " من " ثلاث   مرات في هذه الآية فقوله " من السماء " لابتداء الغاية ، لأن ابتداء   الإنزال من السماء ، وقوله تعالى " من جبال " للتبعيض لأن ما ينزله الله   تعالى بعض تلك الجبال التي في السماء ، وقوله تعالى : " من برد " للتجنيس   لأن تلك الجبال من جنس البرد . ( فيصيب به   ) يعني بالبرد ( من يشاء ) فيهلك زروعه وأمواله ، ( ويصرفه عن من يشاء   ) فلا يضره ، ( يكاد سنا برقه   ) يعني ضوء برق السحاب ، ( يذهب بالأبصار   ) شدة ضوئه وبريقه ، وقرأ أبو جعفر    : " يذهب " بضم الياء وكسر الهاء . 
( يقلب الله الليل والنهار إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الأبصار   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( يقلب الله الليل والنهار   ) يصرفهما في اختلافهما وتعاقبهما يأتي بالليل ويذهب بالنهار ، ويأتي بالنهار ويذهب بالليل . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا  الحميدي ،  أخبرنا سفيان ،  أخبرنا الزهري ،  عن  سعيد بن المسيب ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : قال الله تعالى :   " يؤذيني ابن آدم ، يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر ، بيدي الأمر ، أقلب الليل والنهار " قوله تعالى : ( إن في ذلك ) يعني في ذلك الذي ذكرت من هذه الأشياء ، ( لعبرة لأولي الأبصار   ) يعني : دلالة لأهل العقول والبصائر على قدرة الله تعالى وتوحيده . 
[ ص: 55 ]   ( والله  خلق كل  دابة من ماء فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين ومنهم  من  يمشي على أربع يخلق الله ما يشاء إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ( 45 ) لقد أنزلنا آيات مبينات والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 46 ) ويقولون آمنا بالله وبالرسول وأطعنا ثم يتولى فريق منهم من بعد ذلك وما أولئك بالمؤمنين   ( 47 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( والله خلق كل دابة   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي ،    " خالق كل " بالإضافة ، وقرأ الآخرون " خلق كل " على الفعل ، ( من ماء   ) يعني : من نطفة ، وأراد به كل حيوان يشاهد في الدنيا ، ولا يدخل فيه الملائكة ولا الجن ، لأنا لا نشاهدهم . وقيل : أصل جميع الخلق من الماء ، وذلك أن الله تعالى خلق ماء ثم جعل بعضه ريحا فخلق منها الملائكة ، وبعضه نارا فخلق منها الجن ، وبعضها طينا فخلق منها آدم ،    ( فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه   ) كالحيات والحيتان والديدان ، ( ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين   ) مثل بني آدم  والطير ، ( ومنهم من يمشي على أربع     ) كالبهائم والسباع ، ولم يذكر من يمشي على أكثر من أربع مثل حشرات  الأرض  ، لأنها في الصورة كالتي يمشي على الأربع ، وإنما قال : " من يمشي "  و "  من " إنما تستعمل فيمن يعقل دون من لا يعقل من الحيات والبهائم ،  لأنه ذكر  كل دابة ، فدخل فيه الناس وغيرهم ، وإذا جمع اللفظ من يعقل ومن  لا يعقل  تجعل الغلبة لمن يعقل . ( يخلق الله ما يشاء إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ) ( لقد أنزلنا ) إليك ، ( آيات مبينات والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم ويقولون آمنا بالله وبالرسول وأطعنا   ) يعني : المنافقين يقولونه ، ( ثم يتولى ) يعرض عن طاعة الله ورسوله ، ( فريق منهم من بعد ذلك   ) ، ، أي : من بعد قولهم : آمنا ويدعو إلى غير حكم الله   . قال الله - عز وجل - : ( وما أولئك بالمؤمنين   ) نزلت هذه الآية في بشر المنافق ،  كانت بينه وبين رجل من اليهود  خصومة في أرض ، فقال اليهودي : نتحاكم إلى محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقال المنافق نتحاكم إلى كعب بن الأشرف ،  فإن محمدا  يحيف علينا ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية 
[ ص: 56 ]   ( وإذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم إذا فريق منهم معرضون   ( 48 ) وإن يكن لهم الحق يأتوا إليه مذعنين   ( 49 ) أفي قلوبهم مرض أم ارتابوا أم يخافون أن يحيف الله عليهم ورسوله بل أولئك هم الظالمون   ( 50 ) إنما كان قول المؤمنين إذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم أن يقولوا سمعنا وأطعنا وأولئك هم المفلحون   ( 51 ) ومن يطع الله ورسوله ويخش الله ويتقه فأولئك هم الفائزون   ( 52 ) وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن أمرتهم ليخرجن قل لا تقسموا طاعة معروفة إن الله خبير بما تعملون   ( 53 ) ) 

 وقال : ( وإذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم   ) الرسول بحكم الله ، ( إذا فريق منهم معرضون   ) أي عن الحكم . وقيل : عن الإجابة . ( وإن يكن لهم الحق يأتوا إليه مذعنين     ) مطيعين منقادين لحكمه ، أي : إذا كان الحق لهم على غيرهم أسرعوا إلى   حكمه لثقتهم بأنه كما يحكم عليهم بالحق يحكم لهم أيضا بالحق . ( أفي قلوبهم مرض أم ارتابوا   ) أي : شكوا ، هذا استفهام ذم وتوبيخ ، أي : هم كذلك ، ( أم يخافون أن يحيف الله عليهم ورسوله   ) أي : بظلم ، ( بل أولئك هم الظالمون   ) لأنفسهم بإعراضهم عن الحق . ( إنما كان قول المؤمنين إذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله   ) إلى كتاب الله ورسوله ، ( ليحكم بينهم     ) هذا ليس على طريق الخبر لكنه تعليم أدب الشرع على معنى أن المؤمنين  كذا  ينبغي أن يكونوا ، ونصب القول على الخبر واسمه في قوله تعالى : ( أن يقولوا سمعنا وأطعنا   ) أي : سمعنا الدعاء وأطعنا بالإجابة . ( وأولئك هم المفلحون ومن يطع الله ورسوله   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : فيما ساءه وسره ( ويخش الله   ) على ما عمل من الذنوب . ( ويتقه ) فيما بعده ، ( فأولئك هم الفائزون   ) الناجون ، قرأ أبو عمرو  وأبو بكر    " يتقه " ساكنة الهاء ، ويختلسها أبو جعفر  ويعقوب   وقالون ،  كما في نظائرها ويشبعها الباقون كسرا ، وقرأ حفص      " يتقه " بسكون القاف واختلاس الهاء ، وهذه اللغة إذا سقطت الياء للجزم   يسكنون ما قبلها ، يقولون : لم أشتر طعاما بسكون الراء . قوله - عز وجل - :   ( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم   ) جهد اليمين أن يحلف بالله ، ولا حلف فوق   [ ص: 57 ] الحلف بالله ، ( لئن أمرتهم ليخرجن   ) وذلك أن المنافقين كانوا يقولون لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أينما كنت نكن معك ،   لئن خرجت خرجنا ، وإن أقمت أقمنا ، وإن أمرتنا بالجهاد جاهدنا ، فقال   تعالى : ( قل ) لهم ( لا تقسموا ) لا تحلفوا ، وقد تم الكلام ، ثم قال : ( طاعة معروفة   ) أي : هذه طاعة بالقول وباللسان دون الاعتقاد ، وهي معروفة أي : أمر عرف منكم أنكم تكذبون وتقولون ما لا تفعلون ، هذا معنى قول مجاهد  رضي الله عنه . وقيل : معناه طاعة معروفة بنية خالصة أفضل وأمثل من يمين باللسان لا يوافقها الفعل . وقال مقاتل بن سليمان    : لتكن منكم طاعة معروفة . ( إن الله خبير بما تعملون   ) 
( قل أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول فإن تولوا فإنما عليه ما حمل وعليكم ما حملتم وإن تطيعوه تهتدوا وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين   ( 54 ) وعد   الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض كما استخلف   الذين من قبلهم وليمكنن لهم دينهم الذي ارتضى لهم وليبدلنهم من بعد خوفهم   أمنا يعبدونني لا يشركون بي شيئا ومن كفر بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الفاسقون   ( 55 ) ) 

 ( قل أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول فإن تولوا   ) أي : تولوا عن طاعة الله ورسوله ، ( فإنما عليه ما حمل   ) يعني : على الرسول ما كلف وأمر به من تبليغ الرسالة ، ( وعليكم ما حملتم   ) من الإجابة والطاعة ، ( وإن تطيعوه تهتدوا وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين   ) أي : التبليغ البين . قوله - عز وجل - : ( وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض   ) قال أبو العالية  في هذه الآية : مكث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمكة  بعد الوحي عشر سنين مع أصحابه ، وأمروا بالصبر على أذى الكفار ، وكانوا يصبحون ويمسون خائفين ، ثم أمروا بالهجرة إلى المدينة ،  وأمروا   بالقتال وهم على خوفهم لا يفارق أحد منهم سلاحه ، فقال رجل منهم : ما  يأتي  علينا يوم نأمن فيه ونضع السلاح ؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية ( وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم   )   [ ص:  58 ] أدخل  اللام لجواب اليمين المضمرة ، يعني : والله ليستخلفنهم ، أي :  ليورثنهم  أرض الكفار من العرب والعجم ، فيجعلهم ملوكها وساستها وسكانها ، (  كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم   ) قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " كما استخلف " بضم التاء وكسر اللام على ما لم يسم فاعله ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح التاء واللام لقوله تعالى : " وعد الله " . قال قتادة    : ) ( كما استخلف ) داود  وسليمان  وغيرهما من الأنبياء . وقيل : " كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم " أي : بني إسرائيل حيث أهلك الجبابرة بمصر  والشام  وأورثهم أرضهم وديارهم ، ( وليمكنن لهم دينهم الذي ارتضى لهم   ) أي : اختار ، قال ابن عباس    : يوسع لهم في البلاد حتى يملكوها ويظهر دينهم على سائر الأديان ، ) ( وليبدلنهم ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو بكر  ويعقوب  بالتخفيف   من الإبدال ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد من التبديل ، وهما لغتان ، وقال  بعضهم  : التبديل تغيير حال إلى حال ، والإبدال رفع الشيء وجعل غيره مكانه ،  ( من بعد خوفهم أمنا يعبدونني   ) آمنين ، ( لا يشركون بي شيئا   ) فأنجز الله وعده ، وأظهر دينه ، ونصر أولياءه ، وأبدلهم بعد الخوف أمنا وبسطا في الأرض . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا محمد بن الحكم ،  أخبرنا النضر ،  أخبرنا إسرائيل ،  أخبرنا سعيد الطاهري ،  أخبرنا محمد بن خليفة ،  عن عدي بن حاتم  قال : بينا أنا عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذ أتاه رجل فشكى إليه الفاقة ، ثم أتاه آخر فشكى إليه قطع السبيل ، فقال : " يا عدي  هل رأيت الحيرة ؟  قلت : لم أرها وقد أنبئت عنها " ، قال : " فإن طالت بك حياة فلترين الظعينة ترتحل من الحيرة حتى تطوف بالكعبة  لا تخاف أحدا إلا الله " ، قلت فيما بيني وبين نفسي : فأين دعار طيء الذين قد سعروا البلاد ؟ ، " ولئن طالت بك حياة لتفتحن كنوز كسرى    " قلت :  كسرى بن هرمز  ؟ قال : "  كسرى بن هرمز  ،   لئن طالت بك حياة لترين الرجل يخرج ملء كفه من ذهب وفضة يطلب من يقبله  منه  فلا يجد أحدا يقبله منه ، وليلقين الله أحدكم يوم القيامة وليس بينه  وبينه  ترجمان يترجم فليقولن له : ألم أبعث إليك رسولا فيبلغك ؟ فيقول :  بلى ،  فيقول : ألم أعطك مالا وأفضل عليك ؟ فيقول : بلى فينظر عن يمينه فلا  يرى  إلا جهنم ، وينظر عن يساره فلا يرى إلا جهنم   " ، قال عدي    : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " اتقوا النار ولو بشق تمرة فمن لم يجد فبكلمة طيبة   " ، قال عدي    : فرأيت الظعينة ترتحل من الحيرة حتى تطوف بالكعبة  لا تخاف إلا الله ، وكنت ممن افتتح كنوز  كسرى بن هرمز  ، ولئن طالت بكم حياة لترون ما قال النبي أبو القاسم    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخرج ملء كفه   [ ص: 59 ] 

 وفي الآية دلالة على خلافة الصديق  وإمامة الخلفاء الراشدين . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ، أخبرنا علي بن الجعد ،  أخبرني حماد هو ابن مسلمة بن دينار ،  عن سعيد بن جمهان ،  عن  سفينة  قال : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " الخلافة بعدي ثلاثون سنة ثم تكون ، ملكا " . ثم قال : أمسك خلافة أبي بكر  سنتين ، وخلافة عمر  عشرا ، وعثمان  اثنتا عشر ، وعلي  ستة . قال علي    : قلت لحماد    :  سفينة ،  القائل ، لسعيد  أمسك ؟ قال : نعم . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن كفر بعد ذلك   ) أراد به كفران النعمة ، ولم يرد الكفر بالله ، ( فأولئك هم الفاسقون   ) العاصون لله . قال أهل التفسير : أول من كفر بهذه النعمة وجحد حقها الذين قتلوا عثمان  رضي الله عنه ، فلما قتلوه غير الله ما بهم وأدخل عليهم الخوف حتى صاروا يقتتلون بعد أن كانوا إخوانا . 

 أخبرنا أبو المظفر محمد بن أحمد التميمي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عثمان بن القاسم المعروف بابن أبي نصر  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن خيثمة بن سليمان بن حيدرة المعروف بالطرابلسي  ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن عباد  ، عن عبد الرزاق  ، عن معمر ،  عن أيوب ،  عن حميد بن هلال  قال : قال  عبد الله بن سلام  في عثمان      : إن الملائكة لم تزل محيطة بمدينتكم هذه منذ قدمها رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - حتى اليوم ، فوالله لئن قتلتموه ليذهبون ثم لا يعودون  أبدا ،  فوالله لا يقتله رجل منكم إلا لقي الله أجذم لا يد له ، وإن سيف  الله لم  يزل مغمودا عنكم ، والله لئن قتلتموه ليسلنه الله ثم لا يغمده  عنكم ، إما  قال : أبدا ، وإما قال : إلى يوم القيامة ، فما قتل نبي قط إلا  قتل به  سبعون ألفا ، ولا خليفة إلا قتل به خمسة وثلاثون ألفا 
( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأطيعوا الرسول لعلكم ترحمون   ( 56 ) لا تحسبن الذين كفروا معجزين في الأرض ومأواهم النار ولبئس المصير   ( 57 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأطيعوا الرسول لعلكم ترحمون   ) أي : افعلوها على رجاء الرحمة . ( لا تحسبن الذين كفروا   ) قرأ عامر  وحمزة    " لا يحسبن " بالياء ، أي :   [ ص: 60 ] لا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنفسهم ( معجزين في الأرض   ) وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، يقول : لا تحسبن يا محمد  الذين كفروا معجزين فائتين عنا ، ( ومأواهم النار ولبئس المصير   )*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (307)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ النُّورِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
الاية58 إلى الاية 64**
*
*
*
*
*
*( ياأيها   الذين آمنوا ليستأذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم والذين لم يبلغوا الحلم منكم   ثلاث مرات من قبل صلاة الفجر وحين تضعون ثيابكم من الظهيرة ومن بعد صلاة   العشاء ثلاث عورات لكم ليس عليكم ولا عليهم جناح بعدهن طوافون عليكم بعضكم   على بعض كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات والله عليم حكيم   ( 58 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا ليستأذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم   ) الآية : قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما وجه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - غلاما من الأنصار  يقال له مدلج بن عمرو  إلى  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه وقت الظهيرة ليدعوه ، فدخل فرأى عمر  بحالة كره عمر  رؤيته ذلك ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في أسماء بنت مرثد  ،   كان لها غلام كبير ، فدخل عليها في وقت كرهته ، فأتت رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - فقالت : إن خدمنا وغلماننا يدخلون علينا في حال نكرهها ،   فأنزل الله تعالى " ياأيها الذين آمنوا ليستأذنكم اللام لام الأمر . ( الذين ملكت أيمانكم   ) يعني : العبيد والإماء ، ( والذين لم يبلغوا الحلم منكم   ) من الأحرار ، ليس المراد منهم الأطفال الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء ، بل الذين عرفوا أمر النساء ولكن لم يبلغوا . 

 ) ( ثلاث مرات ) أي : ليستأذنوا في ثلاث أوقات ، ( من قبل صلاة الفجر وحين تضعون ثيابكم من الظهيرة   ) يريد المقيل ، ( ومن بعد صلاة العشاء   ) وإنما خص هذه الأوقات لأنها ساعات الخلوة ووضع الثياب ،   فربما يبدو من الإنسان ما لا يحب أن يراه أحد ، أمر العبيد والصبيان   بالاستئذان في هذه الأوقات ، وأما غيرهم فليستأذنوا في جميع الأوقات ( ثلاث عورات لكم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر    : " ثلاث " بنصب الثاء بدلا عن قوله : " ثلاث مرات " ، وقرأ الآخرون   [ ص:  61 ] بالرفع  ، أي : هذه الأوقات ثلاث عورات لكم ، سميت هذه الأوقات عورات  لأن الإنسان  يضع فيها ثيابه فتبدو عورته ، ) ( ليس عليكم ) جناح ، ) (  ولا عليهم ) يعني  : على العبيد والخدم والصبيان ، ) ( جناح ) في الدخول  عليكم من غير  استئذان ، ) ( بعدهن ) أي : بعد هذه الأوقات الثلاثة ، ) (  طوافون عليكم )  أي : العبيد والخدم يطوفون عليكم فيترددون ويدخلون ويخرجون  في أشغالهم بغير  إذن ، ( بعضكم على بعض   ) أي : يطوف ، ( بعضكم على بعض كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات والله عليم حكيم   ) واختلف العلماء في حكم هذه الآية : فقال قوم : منسوخ . 

قال ابن عباس  رضي  الله عنه : لم يكن للقوم  ستور ولا حجاب ، فكان الخدم والولائد يدخلون  فربما يرون منهم ما لا يحبون ،  فأمروا بالاستئذان ، وقد بسط الله الرزق  واتخذ الناس الستور فرأى أن ذلك  أغنى عن الاستئذان وذهب قوم إلى أنها غير  منسوخة ، روى سفيان  عن موسى بن أبي عائشة  قالت : سألت الشعبي  عن هذه الآية : " ليستأذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم   " أمنسوخة هي ؟ قال : لا والله ، قلت : إن الناس لا يعملون بها ، قال : الله المستعان وقال سعيد بن جبير  في هذه الآية : إن ناسا يقولون نسخت ، والله ما نسخت ، ولكنها مما تهاون به الناس . 
( وإذا بلغ الأطفال منكم الحلم فليستأذنوا كما استأذن الذين من قبلهم كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته والله عليم حكيم   ( 59 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذا بلغ الأطفال منكم الحلم   ) أي : الاحتلام ، يريد الأحرار الذين بلغوا ، ) ( فليستأذنوا ) أي : يستأذنون في جميع الأوقات في الدخول عليكم ، ( كما استأذن الذين من قبلهم   ) من الأحرار والكبار .   [ ص: 62 ] وقيل : يعني الذين كانوا مع إبراهيم  وموسى  وعيسى    . ( كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته   ) دلالاته . وقيل : أحكامه ، ) ( والله عليم ) بأمور خلقه ، ) ( حكيم ) بما دبر لهم . قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : يستأذن الرجل على أمه ، فإنما أنزلت هذه الآية في ذلك . وسئل حذيفة    : أيستأذن الرجل على والدته ؟ قال : نعم ، إن لم يفعل رأى منها ما يكره   . 
( والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا فليس عليهن جناح أن يضعن ثيابهن غير متبرجات بزينة وأن يستعففن خير لهن والله سميع عليم   ( 60 ) ليس   على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج ولا على أنفسكم أن   تأكلوا من بيوتكم أو بيوت آبائكم أو بيوت أمهاتكم أو بيوت إخوانكم أو  بيوت  أخواتكم أو بيوت أعمامكم أو بيوت عماتكم أو بيوت أخوالكم أو بيوت  خالاتكم  أو ما ملكتم مفاتحه أو صديقكم ليس عليكم جناح أن تأكلوا جميعا أو  أشتاتا  فإذا دخلتم بيوتا فسلموا على أنفسكم تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة  كذلك  يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تعقلون   ( 61 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( والقواعد من النساء    ) يعني  اللاتي قعدن عن الولد والحيض من الكبر ، لا يلدن ولا يحضن ،  واحدتها "  قاعد " بلا هاء . وقيل : قعدن عن الأزواج ، وهذا معنى قوله : ( اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا   ) أي : لا يردن الرجال لكبرهن ، قال  ابن قتيبة    : سميت المرأة قاعدا إذا كبرت ، لأنها تكثر القعود . وقال ربيعة الرأي    : هن العجز ، اللائي إذا رآهن الرجال استقذروهن ، فأما من كانت فيها بقية من جمال ، وهي محل الشهوة ، فلا تدخل في هذه الآية ، ( فليس عليهن جناح أن يضعن ثيابهن     ) عند الرجال ، يعني : يضعن بعض ثيابهن ، وهي الجلباب والرداء الذي فوق   الثياب ، والقناع الذي فوق الخمار ، فأما الخمار فلا يجوز وضعه ، وفي  قراءة  ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه  وأبي بن كعب    : " أن يضعن من ثيابهن " ، ( غير متبرجات بزينة   ) أي : من غير أن يردن بوضع الجلباب ، والرداء إظهار زينتهن ، والتبرج هو أن تظهر المرأة من محاسنها ما ينبغي لها أن تتنزه عنه   . ) ( وأن يستعففن ) فلا يلقين الجلباب والرداء ، ( خير لهن والله سميع عليم   ) قوله تعالى : ( ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج   ) الآية ، اختلف العلماء في هذه الآية ، فقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما لما أنزل الله - عز وجل - قوله : ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل   ( النساء - 29 ) ، تحرج المسلمون عن مؤاكلة   [ ص:  63 ] المرضى  والزمنى والعمي والعرج ، وقالوا الطعام أفضل الأموال ، وقد  نهانا الله عن  أكل المال بالباطل . والأعمى لا يبصر موضع الطعام الطيب ،  والأعرج لا يتمكن  من الجلوس ، ولا يستطيع المزاحمة على الطعام ، والمريض  يضعف عن التناول  فلا يستوفي الطعام ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية وعلى هذا  التأويل يكون " على "  بمعنى " في " أي : ليس في الأعمى ، يعني : ليس عليكم  في مؤاكلة الأعمى والأعرج والمريض   . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير  والضحاك  وغيرهما   كان العرجان والعميان والمرضى يتنزهون عن مؤاكلة الأصحاء ، لأن الناس   يتقذرون منهم ويكرهون مؤاكلتهم ، ويقول الأعمى : ربما أكل أكثر ، ويقول   الأعرج : ربما أخذ مكان الاثنين ، فنزلت هذه الآية   . وقال مجاهد      : نزلت الآية ترخيصا لهؤلاء في الأكل من بيوت من سمى الله في هذه الآية ،   وذلك أن هؤلاء كانوا يدخلون على الرجل لطلب الطعام فإذا لم يكن عنده ما   يطعمهم ذهب بهم إلى بيوت آبائهم وأمهاتهم أو بعض من سمى الله في هذه الآية ،   فكان أهل الزمانة يتحرجون من ذلك الطعام ويقولون ذهب بنا إلى بيت غيره ؟   فأنزل الله هذه الآية وقال  سعيد بن المسيب      : كان المسلمون إذا غزوا خلفوا زمناهم ويدفعون إليهم مفاتيح أبوابهم   ويقولون قد أحللنا لكم أن تأكلوا مما في بيوتنا ، فكانوا يتحرجون من ذلك   ويقولون لا ندخلها   [ ص: 64 ] وهم غيب ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية رخصة لهم قال الحسن      : نزلت هذه الآية رخصة لهؤلاء في التخلف عن الجهاد . قال : تم الكلام  عند  قوله : " ولا على المريض حرج " ، وقوله تعالى : ) ( ولا على أنفسكم )  كلام  منقطع عما قبله 

 وقيل : لما نزل قوله : لا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل   ( النساء - 29 ) ، قالوا : لا يحل لأحد منا أن يأكل عند أحد ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - ( ولا على أنفسكم أن تأكلوا من بيوتكم   ) أي : لا حرج عليكم أن تأكلوا من بيوتكم . قيل : أراد من أموال عيالكم وأزواجكم وبيت المرأة كبيت الزوج . وقال  ابن قتيبة    : أراد من بيوت أولادكم ، نسب بيوت الأولاد إلى الآباء كما جاء في الحديث : " أنت ومالك لأبيك " ، ( أو   بيوت آبائكم أو بيوت أمهاتكم أو بيوت إخوانكم أو بيوت أخواتكم أو بيوت   أعمامكم أو بيوت عماتكم أو بيوت أخوالكم أو بيوت خالاتكم أو ما ملكتم   مفاتحه   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي  الله  عنهما : عني بذلك وكيل الرجل وقيمه في ضيعته وماشيته ، لا بأس عليه  أن  يأكل من ثمر ضيعته ، ويشرب من لبن ماشيته ، ولا يحمل ولا يدخر   . وقال الضحاك    : يعني في بيوت عبيدكم ومماليككم ، وذلك أن السيد يملك منزل عبده ، والمفاتيح الخزائن ، لقوله تعالى : وعنده مفاتح الغيب   ( الأنعام - 59 ) ويجوز أن يكون الذي يفتح به . قال عكرمة    : إذا ملك الرجل   [ ص: 65 ] المفتاح فهو خازن ، فلا بأس أن يطعم الشيء اليسير . وقال  السدي    : الرجل يولي طعامه غيره يقوم عليه فلا بأس أن يأكل منه وقال قوم : " ما ملكتم مفاتحه " ما خزنتموه عندكم قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : من بيوت أنفسكم مما أحرزتم وملكتم . 

 ) ( أو صديقكم ) الصديق الذي صدقك في المودة . قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في الحارث بن عمرو  رضي الله عنه ، خرج غازيا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وخلف مالك بن زيد  على أهله ، فلما رجع وجده مجهودا فسأله عن حاله ، فقال : تحرجت أن آكل طعامك بغير إذنك فأنزل الله هذه الآية   . وكان الحسن  وقتادة  يريان دخول الرجل بيت صديقه والتحرم بطعامه من غير استئذان منه في الأكل بهذه الآية . والمعنى : ( ليس عليكم جناح أن تأكلوا   ) من منازل هؤلاء إذا دخلتموها وإن لم يحضروا ، من غير أن تتزودوا وتحملوا . 

 قوله : ( ليس عليكم جناح أن تأكلوا جميعا أو أشتاتا   ) نزلت في بني ليث بن عمرو  ، وهم حي من بني كنانة  كان   الرجل منهم لا يأكل وحده حتى يجد ضيفا يأكل معه ، فربما قعد الرجل  والطعام  ، بين يديه من الصباح إلى الرواح ، وربما كانت معه الإبل الحفل ،  فلا يشرب  من ألبانها حتى يجد من يشاربه ، فإذا أمسى ولم يجد أحدا أكل ،  هذا قول قتادة  والضحاك   وابن جريج  وقال  عطاء الخراساني  عن ابن عباس  رضي   الله عنهما : كان الغني يدخل على الفقير من ذوي قرابته وصداقته فيدعوه  إلى  طعامه ، فيقول : والله إني لأجنح ، أي : أتحرج أن آكل معك وأنا غني  وأنت  فقير ، فنزلت هذه الآية . وقال عكرمة   وأبو صالح    : نزلت في قوم من الأنصار  كانوا لا يأكلون إذا نزل بهم ضيف إلا مع ضيفهم ، فرخص لهم أن يأكلوا كيف شاءوا ، جميعا أو أشتاتا متفرقين .   [ ص: 66 ] 

 ( فإذا دخلتم بيوتا فسلموا على أنفسكم   ) أي : يسلم بعضكم على بعض ، هذا في دخول الرجل بيت نفسه يسلم على أهله ومن في بيته ، وهو قول جابر   وطاوس   والزهري  وقتادة  والضحاك   وعمرو بن دينار    . وقال قتادة      : إذا دخلت بيتك فسلم على أهلك فهو أحق من سلمت عليه ، وإذا دخلت بيتا  لا  أحد فيه فقل : السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين . حدثنا أن  الملائكة  ترد عليه وعن ابن عباس  رضي  الله  عنهما قال : إن لم يكن في البيت أحد فليقل : السلام علينا وعلى عباد  الله  الصالحين ، السلام على أهل البيت ورحمة الله . وروى  عمرو بن دينار  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قوله تعالى : ( فإذا دخلتم بيوتا فسلموا على أنفسكم   ) قال : إذا دخلت المسجد فقل : السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين   ( تحية من عند الله   ) نصب على المصدر ، أي : تحيون أنفسكم تحية ، ) ( مباركة طيبة ) وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : حسنة جميلة . وقيل : ذكر البركة والطيبة هاهنا لما فيه من الثواب والأجر ( كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تعقلون   ) 
( إنما  المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله وإذا كانوا  معه على أمر جامع لم يذهبوا  حتى يستأذنوه إن الذين يستأذنونك أولئك الذين  يؤمنون بالله ورسوله فإذا  استأذنوك لبعض شأنهم فأذن لمن شئت منهم واستغفر  لهم الله إن الله غفور   ( 62 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( إنما المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله وإذا كانوا معه   ) أي : مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( على أمر جامع   ) يجمعهم من حرب حضرت ، أو صلاة أو جمعة أو عيد أو جماعة   [ ص:  67 ] أو  تشاور في أمر نزل ، ) ( لم يذهبوا ) يتفرقوا عنه ، لم ينصرفوا  عما اجتمعوا  له من الأمر ، ) ( حتى يستأذنوه ) قال المفسرون : كان رسول  الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - إذا صعد المنبر يوم الجمعة وأراد الرجل أن  يخرج من المسجد  ، لحاجة أو عذر ، لم يخرج حتى يقوم بحيال رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم -  حيث يراه ، فيعرف أنه إنما قام يستأذن ، فيأذن لمن شاء  منهم . قال مجاهد    : وإذن الإمام يوم الجمعة أن يشير بيده . 

 قال أهل العلم : وكذلك كل أمر اجتمع عليه المسلمون مع الإمام لا يخالفونه ولا يرجعون عنه إلا بإذن ،   وإذا استأذن فللإمام إن شاء أذن له وإن شاء لم يأذن ، وهذا إذا لم يكن له   سبب يمنعه من المقام ، فإن حدث سبب يمنعه من المقام بأن يكون في المسجد   فتحيض منهم امرأة ، أو يجنب رجل ، أو يعرض له مرض ، فلا يحتاج إلى   الاستئذان . ( إن الذين يستأذنونك أولئك الذين يؤمنون بالله ورسوله فإذا استأذنوك لبعض شأنهم   ) أي : أمرهم ، ( فأذن لمن شئت منهم   ) في الانصراف ، معناه إن شئت فأذن وإن شئت فلا تأذن ، ( واستغفر لهم الله إن الله غفور رحيم   ) 
( لا  تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا قد  يعلم الله الذين يتسللون  منكم لواذا فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن  تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب  أليم   ( 63 ) ) 

 ( لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يقول احذروا دعاء الرسول عليكم إذا أسخطتموه ، فإن دعاءه موجب لنزول البلاء بكم ليس كدعاء غيره وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : لا تدعوه باسمه كما يدعو بعضكم بعضا : يا محمد ،  يا عبد الله ، ولكن فخموه وشرفوه ، فقولوا : يا نبي الله ، يا رسول الله ، في لين وتواضع . 

 ( قد يعلم الله الذين يتسللون   ) أي : يخرجون ) ( منكم لواذا ) أي : يستر بعضهم بعضا ويروغ في خيفة ، فيذهب " واللواذ " مصدر لاوذ يلاوذ ، ملاوذة ، ولواذا .   [ ص: 68 ] 

 قيل : كان هذا في حفر الخندق ،  فكان المنافقون ينصرفون عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مختفين . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : " لواذا " أي : يلوذ بعضهم ببعض ، وذلك أن المنافقين كان يثقل عليهم المقام في المسجد يوم الجمعة واستماع خطبة النبي     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكانوا يلوذون ببعض أصحابه فيخرجون من المسجد في   استتار . ومعنى قوله : ) ( قد يعلم الله ) للتهديد بالمجازاة . ( فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره   ) أي : أمره و " عن " صلة . وقيل : معناه يعرضون عن أمره وينصرفون عنه بغير إذنه . ( أن تصيبهم فتنة   ) أي لئلا تصيبهم فتنة ، قال مجاهد    : بلاء في الدنيا ، ( أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم   ) وجيع في الآخرة . وقيل : عذاب أليم عاجل في الدنيا . ثم عظم نفسه فقال :
( ألا إن لله ما في السماوات والأرض قد يعلم ما أنتم عليه ويوم يرجعون إليه فينبئهم بما عملوا والله بكل شيء عليم   ( 64 ) ) 

 ( ألا إن لله من في السماوات ومن في الأرض   ) ملكا وعبيدا ، ( قد يعلم ما أنتم عليه   ) من الإيمان والنفاق أي : يعلم ، و " قد " صلة ( ويوم يرجعون إليه   ) يعني : يوم البعث ، ( فينبئهم بما عملوا   ) من الخير والشر ، ( والله بكل شيء عليم   ) أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن شيبة ،  حدثنا محمد بن إبراهيم الكرابيسي ،  حدثنا سليمان بن توبة ،  حدثنا أبو داود الأنصاري ،  أخبرنا محمد بن إبراهيم الشامي ،  حدثنا شعيب بن إسحاق ،  عن  هشام بن عروة ،  عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " لا تنزلوا النساء الغرف ، ولا تعلموهن الكتابة ، وعلموهن الغزل ، وسورة النور "   . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (308)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
*
*الاية1 إلى الاية 20**
*
*
*
* سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
*
*
*
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا   ( 1 ) الَّذِي   لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ   يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَقَدَّرَهُ   تَقْدِيرًا   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( تَبَارَكَ ) تَفَاعَلَ ، مِنَ الْبَرَكَةِ . عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : مَعْنَاهُ : جَاءَ بِكُلِّ بَرَكَةٍ ، دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ    : مَجِيءُ الْبَرَكَةِ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : تَعَظَّمَ ، ( الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ   ) أَيْ : الْقُرْآنَ ، ) ( عَلَى عَبْدِهِ ) مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . ( لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا   ) أَيْ : لِلْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ . قِيلَ : النَّذِيرُ هُوَ الْقُرْآنُ . وَقِيلَ : مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . ) ( الَّذِي   لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ   يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ     ) مِمَّا يُطْلَقُ عَلَيْهِ صِفَةُ الْمَخْلُوقِ ، ) ( فَقَدَّرَهُ   تَقْدِيرًا ) فَسَوَّاهُ وَهَيَّأَهُ لِمَا يَصْلُحُ لَهُ ، لَا خَلَلَ   فِيهِ وَلَا تَفَاوُتَ ، وَقِيلَ : قَدَّرَ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ تَقْدِيرًا مِنَ   الْأَجَلِ وَالرِّزْقِ ، فَجَرَتِ الْمَقَادِيرُ عَلَى مَا خَلَقَ .   [ ص: 72 ] 
( واتخذوا من دونه آلهة لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون ولا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا ولا يملكون موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا   ( 3 ) وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه وأعانه عليه قوم آخرون فقد جاءوا ظلما وزورا   ( 4 ) وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا   ( 5 ) قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض إنه كان غفورا رحيما   ( 6 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( واتخذوا ) يعني عبدة الأوثان ، ) ( من دونه آلهة ) يعني : الأصنام ، ) ( لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون ولا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا   ) أي : دفع ضر ولا جلب نفع ، ( ولا يملكون موتا ولا حياة   ) أي : إماتة وإحياء ، ( ولا نشورا   ) أي : بعثا بعد الموت . ( وقال الذين كفروا   ) يعني : المشركين ، يعني : النضر بن الحارث  وأصحابه ، ) ( إن هذا ) ما هذا القرآن ، ( إلا إفك   ) كذب ، ) ( افتراه ) اختلقه محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( وأعانه عليه قوم آخرون   ) قال مجاهد    : يعني اليهود    . وقال الحسن    : هو عبيد بن الخضر الحبشي الكاهن    . وقيل : جبر  ، ويسار  ، وعداس بن عبيد ،  كانوا بمكة  من أهل الكتاب ، فزعم المشركون أن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يأخذ منهم ، قال الله تعالى : ) فقد جاءوا   ) يعني قائلي هذه المقالة ، ( ظلما وزورا   ) أي : بظلم وزور . فلما حذف الباء انتصب ، يعني جاؤوا شركا وكذبا بنسبتهم كلام الله تعالى إلى الإفك والافتراء . ( وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها   ) يعني النضر بن الحارث  كان يقول : إن هذا القرآن ليس من الله وإنما هو مما سطره الأولون مثل حديث رستم  وإسفنديار    " اكتتبها " : انتسخها محمد  من جبر  ، ويسار  ، وعداس  ، ومعنى " اكتتب " يعني طلب أن يكتب له ، لأنه كان لا يكتب ، ( فهي تملى عليه   ) يعني تقرأ عليه ليحفظها لا ليكتبها ، ( بكرة وأصيلا   ) غدوة وعشيا . قال الله - عز وجل - ردا عليهم : ( قل أنزله   ) يعني القرآن ، ( الذي يعلم السر   ) يعني الغيب ، ( في السماوات والأرض إنه كان غفورا رحيما   ) 
[ ص: 73 ]   ( وقالوا مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق لولا أنزل إليه ملك فيكون معه نذيرا   ( 7 ) أو يلقى إليه كنز أو تكون له جنة يأكل منها وقال الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا   ( 8 ) انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلا   ( 9 ) تبارك الذي إن شاء جعل لك خيرا من ذلك جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ويجعل لك قصورا   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( وقالوا مال هذا الرسول   ) يعنون محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ) ( يأكل الطعام ) كما نأكل نحن ، ( ويمشي في الأسواق     ) يلتمس المعاش كما نمشي ، فلا يجوز أن يمتاز عنا بالنبوة ، وكانوا   يقولون له : لست أنت بملك ولا بملك ، لأنك تأكل والملك لا يأكل ، ولست بملك   لأن الملك لا يتسوق ، وأنت تتسوق وتتبذل . وما قالوه فاسد; لأن أكله   الطعام لكونه آدميا ، ومشيه في الأسواق لتواضعه ، وكان ذلك صفة له ، وشيء   من ذلك لا ينافي النبوة . ( لولا أنزل إليه ملك   ) فيصدقه ، ( فيكون معه نذيرا   ) داعيا . ( أو يلقى إليه كنز   ) أي : ينزل عليه كنز من السماء ينفقه ، فلا يحتاج إلى التردد والتصرف في طلب المعاش ، ( أو تكون له جنة   ) بستان ، ) ( يأكل منها ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " نأكل " بالنون أي : نأكل نحن منها ، ( وقال الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا   ) مخدوعا . وقيل : مصروفا عن الحق . ) ( انظر ) يا محمد  ، ( كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال   ) يعني الأشباه ، فقالوا : مسحور ، محتاج ، وغيره ، ) ( فضلوا ) عن الحق ، ( فلا يستطيعون سبيلا   ) إلى الهدى ومخرجا عن الضلالة . ( تبارك الذي إن شاء جعل لك خيرا من ذلك   ) الذي قالوا ، أو أفضل من الكنز والبستان الذي ذكروا ، وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : يعني خيرا من المشي في الأسواق والتماس المعاش . ثم بين ذلك الخير فقال : ( جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ويجعل لك قصورا   ) بيوتا مشيدة ، والعرب تسمي كل بيت مشيد قصرا ، وقرأ ابن كثير ،  وابن عامر ،  وعاصم  برواية أبي بكر    : " ويجعل " برفع اللام ، وقرأ الآخرون بجزمها على محل الجزاء في قوله : " إن شاء جعل لك " .   [ ص: 74 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة الكشميهني  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن يحيى بن أيوب ،  حدثني عبد الله بن زخر ،  عن علي بن يزيد ،  عن القاسم بن أبي عبد الرحمن ،  عن أبي أمامة  عن   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " عرض علي ربي ليجعل لي بطحاء مكة   ذهبا فقلت : لا يا رب ، ولكن أشبع يوما وأجوع يوما ، وقال ثلاثا أو نحو هذا   ، فإذا جعت تضرعت إليك وذكرتك ، وإذا شبعت حمدتك وشكرتك "   . 

 حدثنا أبو طاهر المطهر بن علي بن عبيد الله الفارسي ،  أخبرنا أبو ذر محمد بن إبراهيم الصالحاني  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان المعروف بأبي الشيخ  ، أخبرنا أبو يعلى  ، حدثنا محمد بن بكار  ، حدثنا أبو معشر  عن سعيد يعني المقبري  ، عن عائشة  قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لو شئت لسارت معي جبال الذهب ، جاءني ملك إن حجزته لتساوي الكعبة  ،   فقال : إن ربك يقرأ عليك السلام ، ويقول : إن شئت نبيا عبدا ، وإن شئت   نبيا ملكا ، فنظرت إلى جبريل فأشار إلي أن ضع نفسك ، فقلت : نبيا عبدا "   قال : فكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد ذلك لا يأكل متكئا يقول :   " آكل كما يأكل العبد ، وأجلس كما يجلس العبد "   . 
( بل كذبوا بالساعة وأعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة سعيرا   ( 11 ) ( إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا   ( 12 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( بل كذبوا بالساعة   ) بالقيامة ، ( وأعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة سعيرا   ) نارا مستعرة . ( إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد   ) قال الكلبي   والسدي    : من مسيرة عام . وقيل : من مسيرة مائة سنة . وقيل : خمسمائة سنة . وثبت عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :   " من كذب علي متعمدا فليتبوأ بين عيني جهنم مقعدا "   . قالوا : وهل لها من عينين ؟ قال : نعم ألم تستمعوا قول الله تعالى : ( إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد   )   [ ص: 75 ] وقيل إذا رأتهم زبانيتها . ( سمعوا لها تغيظا     ) غليانا ، كالغضبان إذا غلى صدره من الغضب . ) ( وزفيرا ) صوتا . فإن   قيل : كيف يسمع التغيظ ؟ قيل : معناه رأوا وعلموا أن لها تغيظا وسمعوا لها   زفيرا ، كما قال الشاعر : 
**ورأيت زوجك في الوغى متقلدا سيفا ورمحا* *

 أي وحاملا رمحا . وقيل : سمعوا لها تغيظا ، أي : صوت التغيظ من التلهب والتوقد ، قال  عبيد بن عمير    : تزفر جهنم يوم القيامة زفرة فلا يبقى ملك مقرب ولا نبي مرسل إلا خر لوجهه .
( وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا   ( 13 ) لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا   ( 14 ) قل أذلك خير أم جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا   ( 15 ) ) 

 ( وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا   ) قال ابن عباس      : تضيق عليهم كما يضيق الزج . في الرمح ، ) ( مقرنين ) مصفدين قد قرنت   أيديهم إلى أعناقهم في الأغلال . وقيل : مقرنين مع الشياطين في السلاسل ، (   دعوا هنالك ثبورا   ) قال ابن عباس    : ويلا . وقال الضحاك    : هلاكا ، وفي الحديث :   " إن أول من يكسى حلة من النار إبليس ، فيضعها على حاجبيه ويسحبها من خلفه ، وذريته من خلفه ، وهو يقول : يا ثبوراه ، وهم ينادون : يا ثبورهم ، حتى يقفوا على النار فينادون : يا ثبوراه ، وينادي : يا ثبورهم ، فيقال لهم ( لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا   ) قيل : أي هلاككم أكثر من أن تدعوا مرة واحدة ، فادعوا أدعية كثيرة . قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( قل أذلك ) يعني الذي ذكرته من صفة النار وأهلها ، ( خير أم جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء   ) ثوابا ، ) ( ومصيرا ) مرجعا . 
[ ص: 76 ]   ( لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا   ( 16 ) ويوم يحشرهم وما يعبدون من دون الله فيقول أأنتم أضللتم عبادي هؤلاء أم هم ضلوا السبيل   ( 17 ) قالوا سبحانك ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء ولكن متعتهم وآباءهم حتى نسوا الذكر وكانوا قوما بورا   ( 18 ) فقد كذبوكم بما تقولون فما تستطيعون صرفا ولا نصرا ومن يظلم منكم نذقه عذابا كبيرا   ( 19 ) ) 

 ( لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا   ) مطلوبا ، وذلك أن المؤمنين سألوا ربهم في الدنيا حين قالوا : ربنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك   ( آل عمران - 194 ) ، يقول : كان أعطى الله المؤمنين جنة خلد وعدا ، وعدهم على طاعتهم إياه في الدنيا ومسألتهم إياه ذلك . قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : الطلب من الملائكة للمؤمنين وذلك قولهم : ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم   ( غافر - 8 ) . ) ( ويوم يحشرهم ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأبو جعفر  ، ويعقوب ،  وحفص    : " يحشرهم " بالياء ، وقرأ الباقون بالنون ، ( وما يعبدون من دون الله   ) قال مجاهد    : من الملائكة والجن والإنس وعيسى  وعزير    . وقال عكرمة  والضحاك  والكلبي    : يعني الأصنام ، ثم يخاطبهم ) ( فيقول ) قرأ ابن عامر  بالنون والآخرون بالياء ، ( أأنتم أضللتم عبادي هؤلاء أم هم ضلوا السبيل   ) أخطأوا الطريق . ) ( قالوا سبحانك ) نزهوا الله من أن يكون معه إله ، ( ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء     ) يعني : ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نوالي أعداءك ، بل أنت ولينا من دونهم .   وقيل : ما كان لنا أن نأمرهم بعبادتنا ونحن نعبدك . وقرأ أبو جعفر " أن   نتخذ " بضم النون وفتح الخاء ، فتكون " من " الثاني صلة . ( ولكن متعتهم وآباءهم     ) في الدنيا بطول العمر والصحة والنعمة ، ) ( حتى نسوا الذكر ) تركوا   الموعظة والإيمان بالقرآن . وقيل : تركوا ذكرك وغفلوا عنه ، ( وكانوا قوما بورا     ) يعني هلكى غلب عليهم الشقاء والخذلان ، رجل يقال له بائر ، وقوم بور ،   وأصله من البوار وهو الكساد والفساد ، ومنه بوار السلعة وهو كسادها .  وقيل  هو اسم مصدر كالزور ، يستوي فيه الواحد والاثنان والجمع والمذكر  والمؤنث . (  فقد كذبوكم   ) هذا خطاب مع المشركين ، أي : كذبكم المعبودون ، ( بما تقولون   ) إنهم آلهة ، ( فما تستطيعون   ) قرأ حفص بالتاء يعني العابدين ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء يعني : الآلهة .   [ ص: 77 ]   ( صرفا   ) يعني : صرفا من العذاب عن أنفسهم ، ( ولا نصرا     ) يعني : ولا نصر أنفسهم . وقيل : ولا نصركم أيها العابدون من عذاب الله   بدفع العذاب عنكم . وقيل : " الصرف " : الحيلة ، ومنه قول العرب : إنه   ليصرف ، أي : يحتال ، ) ( ومن يظلم ) يشرك ، ( منكم نذقه عذابا كبيرا   ) 
( وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة أتصبرون وكان ربك بصيرا   ( 20 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين   ) يا محمد  ، ( إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام   ) روى الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  قال   : لما عير المشركون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقالوا ما لهذا   الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق ، أنزل الله - عز وجل - هذه الآية .   يعني : ما أنا إلا رسول وما كنت بدعا من الرسل ، وهم كانوا بشرا يأكلون   الطعام ،   ( ويمشون في الأسواق   ) وقيل : معناه وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا قيل لهم مثل هذا أنهم يأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق كما قال في موضع آخر : ما يقال لك إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك   ( فصلت - 43 ) . 

 ( وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة   ) أي بلية ، فالغني فتنة للفقير ، يقول الفقير : ما لي لم أكن مثله ؟ والصحيح فتنة للمريض ، والشريف فتنة للوضيع . وقال ابن عباس      : أي جعلت بعضكم بلاء لبعض لتصبروا على ما تسمعون منهم ، وترون من  خلافهم  ، وتتبعوا الهدى . وقيل : نزلت في ابتلاء الشريف بالوضيع; وذلك أن  الشريف  إذا أراد أن يسلم فرأى الوضيع قد أسلم قبله أنف ، وقال : أسلم بعده  فيكون  له علي السابقة والفضل ؟ ! فيقيم على كفره ويمتنع من الإسلام ،  فذلك افتتان  بعضهم ببعض ، وهذا قول الكلبي  وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في أبي جهل  ،  والوليد بن عقبة  ، والعاص بن وائل  ، والنضر بن الحارث;  وذلك أنهم لما رأوا أبا ذر  ،  وابن مسعود ،  وعمارا  ، وبلالا  وصهيبا  ، وعامر بن فهيرة ،  وذويهم ، قالوا : نسلم فنكون مثل هؤلاء ؟ . وقال : نزلت في ابتلاء فقراء المؤمنين بالمستهزئين من قريش  ، كانوا يقولون : انظروا إلى هؤلاء   [ ص: 78 ] الذين اتبعوا محمدا  من موالينا وأراذلنا ، فقال الله تعالى لهؤلاء المؤمنين : ( أتصبرون   ) يعني على هذه الحالة من الفقر والشدة والأذى . 

 ( وكان ربك بصيرا   ) بمن صبر وبمن جزع . أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، حدثنا زكريا بن يحيى المروزي ،  حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة ،  عن  أبي الزناد  عن  الأعرج ،  عن  أبي هريرة  يبلغ به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إذا نظر أحدكم إلى من فضل عليه في المال والجسم فلينظر إلى من دونه في المال والجسم "   . 

**

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (309)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
**الاية21 إلى الاية 38**
*
*
*
*
*
*( وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتوا كبيرا   ( 21 ) يوم يرون الملائكة لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين ويقولون حجرا محجورا   ( 22 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا   ) أي : لا يخافون البعث ، قال الفراء    : " الرجاء " بمعنى الخوف ، لغة تهامة  ، ومنه قوله تعالى : ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا   ( نوح - 13 ) ، أي : لا تخافون لله عظمة . ( لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة   ) فتخبرنا أن محمدا  صادق ، ( أو نرى ربنا   ) فيخبرنا بذلك . ( لقد استكبروا   ) أي : تعظموا . ) ( في أنفسهم ) بهذه المقالة ، ( وعتوا عتوا كبيرا   ) قال مجاهد    : " عتوا " طغوا في القول و " العتو " : أشد الكفر وأفحش الظلم ، وعتوهم طلبهم رؤية الله حتى يؤمنوا به . ( يوم يرون الملائكة   ) عند الموت . وقيل : في القيامة . ( لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين   ) للكافرين ، وذلك أن الملائكة يبشرون المؤمنين يوم القيامة ، ويقولون للكفار : لا بشرى لكم ، هكذا قال عطية  ، وقال بعضهم : معناه أنه لا بشرى يوم القيامة للمجرمين ، أي : لا بشارة لهم بالجنة ، كما يبشر المؤمنون . ( ويقولون حجرا محجورا   ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : تقول الملائكة حراما محرما أن يدخل الجنة ، إلا من قال لا إله إلا الله   . وقال مقاتل      : إذا خرج الكفار من قبورهم قالت لهم الملائكة حراما محرما عليكم أن  يكون  لكم البشرى   . وقال بعضهم : هذا قول الكفار للملائكة . قال  ابن جريج    : كانت العرب إذا نزلت بهم شدة رأوا ما يكرهون ، قالوا حجرا محجورا ، فهم يقولونه إذا عاينوا الملائكة   .   [ ص: 79 ] قال مجاهد    : يعني عوذا معاذا ، يستعيذون به من الملائكة . 
( وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   ( 23 ) أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( وقدمنا ) وعمدنا ، ( إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا   ) أي : باطلا لا ثواب له ، فهم لم يعملوه لله - عز وجل - . واختلفوا في " الهباء " ، قال علي    " هو ما يرى في الكوة إذا وقع ضوء الشمس فيها كالغبار ، ولا يمس بالأيدي ، ولا يرى في الظل ، وهو قول الحسن  وعكرمة  ومجاهد  ، و " المنثور " : المتفرق . وقال ابن عباس  وقتادة   وسعيد بن جبير    : هو ما تسفيه الرياح وتذريه من التراب وحطام الشجر . وقال مقاتل      : هو ما يسطع من حوافر الدواب عند السير . وقيل : " الهباء المنثور " :   ما يرى في الكوة ، و " الهباء المنبث " : هو ما تطيره الرياح من سنابك   الخيل . قوله - عز وجل - : ( أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا     ) أي : من هؤلاء المشركين المتكبرين ، ) ( وأحسن مقيلا ) موضع قائلة ،   يعني : أهل الجنة لا يمر بهم يوم القيامة إلا قدر النهار من أوله إلى وقت   القائلة حتى يسكنوا مساكنهم في الجنة . قال ابن مسعود      : لا ينتصف النهار يوم القيامة حتى يقيل أهل الجنة في الجنة ، وأهل  النار  في النار ، وقرأ " ثم إن مقيلهم لإلى الجحيم " هكذا كان يقرأ . وقال  ابن عباس  في هذه الآية : الحساب ذلك اليوم في أوله ، وقال القوم حين قالوا في منازلهم في الجنة .   [ ص: 80 ] قال الأزهري    : " القيلولة " و " المقيل " : الاستراحة نصف النهار ، وإن لم يكن مع ذلك نوم ، لأن الله تعالى قال : " وأحسن مقيلا " ، والجنة لا نوم فيها   . ويروى أن يوم القيامة يقصر على المؤمنين حتى يكون كما بين العصر إلى غروب الشمس . 
( ويوم تشقق السماء بالغمام ونزل الملائكة تنزيلا   ( 25 ) الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن وكان يوما على الكافرين عسيرا   ( 26 ) ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه يقول ياليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا   ( 27 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( ويوم تشقق السماء بالغمام   ) أي : عن الغمام ، الباء وعن يتعاقبان ، كما يقال : رميت عن القوس وبالقوس ، وتشقق بمعنى تتشقق ، أدغموا إحدى التاءين ، وقرأ أبو عمرو  وأهل الكوفة  بتخفيف   الشين هاهنا ، وفي سورة " ق " بحذف إحدى التاءين ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد  ،  أي : تتشق بالغمام ، وهو غمام أبيض رقيق مثل الضبابة ، ولم يكن إلا لبني إسرائيل  في تيههم . ( ونزل الملائكة تنزيلا   ) قرأ ابن كثير    : و " ننزل " بنونين خفيف ورفع اللام ، " الملائكة " نصب ، قال ابن عباس      : تشقق السماء الدنيا فينزل أهلها ، وهم أكثر ممن في الأرض من الجن   والإنس ، ثم تشقق السماء الثانية فينزل أهلها ، وهم أكثر ممن في السماء   الدنيا ، ومن الجن والإنس ، ثم كذلك حتى تشقق السماء السابعة وأهل كل سماء   يزيدون على أهل السماء التي قبلها ، ثم ينزل الكروبيون ثم حملة العرش   . (   الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن   ) أي : [ الملك ] الذي هو الملك الحق حقا ملك الرحمن يوم القيامة . قال ابن عباس    : يريد أن يوم القيامة لا ملك يقضى غيره . ( وكان يوما على الكافرين عسيرا   ) شديدا ، فهذا الخطاب يدل على أنه لا يكون على المؤمن عسيرا ، وجاء في الحديث :   " أنه يهون يوم القيامة على المؤمنين حتى يكون عليهم أخف من صلاة مكتوبة صلوها في الدنيا "   ( ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه   ) أراد بالظالم عقبة بن أبي معيط  ، وذلك أن عقبة  كان لا يقدم من سفر إلا صنع طعاما فدعا إليه أشراف قومه ، وكان يكثر مجالسة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقدم ذات   [ ص:  81 ] يوم  من سفر فصنع طعاما فدعا الناس ودعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - ،  فلما قرب الطعام قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما  أنا بآكل  طعامك حتى تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله " فقال عقبة    : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا  رسول الله ، فأكل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من طعامه ، وكان عقبة  صديقا لأبي بن خلف  ، فلما أخبر أبي بن خلف  قال له : يا عقبة  صبأت   قال : لا والله ما صبأت ، ولكن دخل علي رجل فأبى أن يأكل طعامي إلا أن   أشهد له ، فاستحييت أن يخرج من بيتي ولم يطعم ، فشهدت له فطعم ، فقال : ما   أنا بالذي أرضى عنك أبدا إلا أن تأتيه فتبزق في وجهه ، ففعل ذلك عقبة ،  فقال عليه السلام : " لا ألقاك خارجا من مكة  إلا علوت رأسك بالسيف " فقتل عقبة  يوم بدر  صبرا . وأما أبي بن خلف  فقتله النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم أحد  بيده 

وقال الضحاك    : لما بزق عقبة  في وجه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عاد بزاقه في وجهه فاحترق خداه ، وكان أثر ذلك فيه حتى الموت   . وقال الشعبي  كان عقبة بن أبي معيط  خليل أمية بن خلف  فأسلم عقبة  ، فقال أمية    : وجهي من وجهك حرام أن بايعت محمدا  ، فكفر وارتد ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " ويوم يعض الظالم " يعني : عقبة بن أبي معيط بن عبد شمس بن مناف    " على يديه " ندما وأسفا على ما فرط في جنب الله ، وأوبق نفسه بالمعصية والكفر بالله بطاعة خليله الذي صده عن سبيل ربه . قال عطاء    : يأكل يديه حتى تبلغ مرفقيه ثم تنبتان ، ثم يأكل هكذا ، كلما نبتت يده أكلها تحسرا على ما فعل . ( يقول ياليتني اتخذت   ) في الدنيا ، ( مع الرسول سبيلا   ) ليتني اتبعت محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، واتخذت معه سبيلا إلى الهدى . قرأ أبو عمرو    : " يا ليتني اتخذت " بفتح الياء ، والآخرون بإسكانها . 
( ياويلتى ليتني لم أتخذ فلانا خليلا   ( 28 ) لقد أضلني عن الذكر بعد إذ جاءني وكان الشيطان للإنسان خذولا   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( ياويلتى ليتني لم أتخذ فلانا خليلا   ) يعني : أبي بن خلف    . ( لقد أضلني عن الذكر     ) عن الإيمان والقرآن ، ) ( بعد إذ جاءني ) يعني : الذكر مع الرسول ، ) (   وكان الشيطان ) وهو كل متمرد عات من الإنس والجن ، وكل من صد عن سبيل  الله  فهو شيطان . ) ( للإنسان خذولا ) أي : تاركا يتركه ويتبرأ منه عند  نزول  البلاء والعذاب ، وحكم هذه الآية عام في حق كل متحابين اجتمعا على  معصية  الله .   [ ص: 82 ] أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد بن العلاء ،  أخبرنا أبو أسامة  ، عن يزيد  ، عن أبي بردة  ، عن أبي موسى  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :     " مثل الجليس الصالح والسوء ، كحامل المسك ونافخ الكير ، فحامل المسك  إما  أن يحذيك وإما أن تبتاع منه ، وإما أن تجد منه ريحا طيبة ، ونافخ  الكير  إما أن يحرق ثيابك ، وإما أن تجد منه ريحا خبيثة "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن حياة بن شريح  ، أخبرني سالم بن غيلان  أن الوليد بن قيس التجيبي  أخبره أنه سمع  أبا سعيد الخدري    - قال سالم    : أو عن أبي الهيثم  عن أبي سعيد    - أنه سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " لا تصاحب إلا مؤمنا ولا يأكل طعامك إلا تقي "   . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن كساب النيسابوري ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  حدثنا حميد بن عياش الرملي ،  أخبرنا  مؤمل بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا زهير بن محمد الخراساني  ، حدثنا موسى بن وردان  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " المرء على دين خليله فلينظر أحدكم من يخالل "   . 
( وقال الرسول يارب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( وقال الرسول ) يعني : ويقول الرسول في ذلك اليوم : ( يارب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا     ) أي : متروكا فأعرضوا عنه ، ولم يؤمنوا به ولم يعملوا بما فيه . وقيل :   جعلوه بمنزلة الهجر وهو الهذيان ، والقوي السيء ، فزعموا أنه شعر وسحر ،   وهو قول  النخعي  ومجاهد    .   [ ص: 83 ] وقيل : قال الرسول يعني : محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يشكوا قومه إلى الله يا رب : إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا فعزاه الله تعالى فقال : ( وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا من المجرمين   ) 
( وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا من المجرمين وكفى بربك هاديا ونصيرا   ( 31 ) وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة كذلك لنثبت به فؤادك ورتلناه ترتيلا   ( 32 ) ( ولا يأتونك بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن تفسيرا   ( 33 ) الذين يحشرون على وجوههم إلى جهنم أولئك شر مكانا وأضل سبيلا   ( 34 ) ) 

 ( وكذلك جعلنا ) يعني : كما جعلنا لك أعداء من مشركي قومك كذلك جعلنا ، ( لكل نبي عدوا من المجرمين   ) يعني : المشركين . قال مقاتل    : يقول لا يكبرن عليك ، فإن الأنبياء قبلك قد لقيت هذا من قومهم ، فاصبر لأمري كما صبروا ، فإني ناصرك وهاديك ، ( وكفى بربك هاديا ونصيرا وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة   ) كما أنزلت التوراة على موسى  والإنجيل على عيسى  والزبور على داود    . قال الله تعالى : ) ( كذلك ) فعلت ، ( لنثبت به فؤادك   ) أي : أنزلناه متفرقا ليقوى به قلبك فتعيه وتحفظه ،   فإن الكتب أنزلت على الأنبياء يكتبون ويقرءون ، وأنزل الله القرآن على  نبي  أمي لا يكتب ولا يقرأ ، ولأن من القرآن الناسخ والمنسوخ ، ومنه ما هو  جواب  لمن سأل عن أمور ، ففرقناه ليكون أوعى لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -  وأيسر على العامل به . ( ورتلناه ترتيلا   ) قال ابن عباس    : بيناه بيانا ، والترتيل : التبيين في ترسل وتثبت . وقال  السدي    : فصلناه تفصيلا . وقال مجاهد    : بعضه في إثر بعض . وقال  النخعي  والحسن  وقتادة    : فرقناه تفريقا ، آية بعد آية . ( ولا يأتونك   ) يا محمد  يعني : هؤلاء المشركين ، ) ( بمثل ) يضربونه في إبطال أمرك ( إلا جئناك بالحق     ) يعني بما ترد به ما جاءوا به من المثل وتبطله ، فسمي ما يوردون من   الشبه مثلا وسمي ما يدفع به الشبه حقا ، ) ( وأحسن تفسيرا ) أي : بيانا   وتفصيلا و " التفسير " : تفعيل ، من الفسر ، وهو كشف ما قد غطي . ثم ذكر   مآل هؤلاء المشركين فقال : ) ( الذين ) [ أي : هم الذين ] ( يحشرون على وجوههم   ) فيساقون ويجرون ، ( إلى جهنم أولئك شر مكانا   ) أي : مكانة ومنزلة ، ويقال : منزلا ومصيرا ، ) ( وأضل سبيلا ) أخطأ طريقا . 
[ ص: 84 ]   ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلنا معه أخاه هارون وزيرا   ( 35 ) فقلنا اذهبا إلى القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا فدمرناهم تدميرا   ( 36 ) وقوم نوح لما كذبوا الرسل أغرقناهم وجعلناهم للناس آية وأعتدنا للظالمين عذابا أليما   ( 37 ) وعادا وثمود وأصحاب الرس وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلنا معه أخاه هارون وزيرا   ) معينا وظهيرا . ( فقلنا اذهبا إلى القوم الذين كذبوا بآياتنا   ) يعني القبط ، ( فدمرناهم   ) فيه إضمار ، أي : فكذبوهما فدمرناهم ، ( تدميرا   ) أهلكناهم إهلاكا . ( وقوم نوح لما كذبوا الرسل   ) أي : الرسول ، ومن كذب رسولا واحدا فقد كذب جميع الرسل ، فلذلك ذكر بلفظ الجمع . ( أغرقناهم وجعلناهم للناس آية   ) يعني : لمن بعدهم عبرة ، ( وأعتدنا للظالمين   ) في الآخرة ، ) ( عذابا أليما ) سوى ما حل به من عاجل العذاب . ( وعادا وثمود   ) أي : وأهلكنا عادا  وثمود  ، ) ( وأصحاب الرس   ) اختلفوا فيهم ، قال  وهب بن منبه    : كانوا أهل بئر قعودا عليها ، وأصحاب مواشي ، يعبدون الأصنام ، فوجه الله إليهم شعيبا  يدعوهم إلى الإسلام ، فتمادوا في طغيانهم ، وفي أذى شعيب  عليه   السلام ، فبينما هم حول البئر في منازلهم انهارت البئر ، فخسف بهم   وبديارهم ورباعهم ، فهلكوا جميعا . و " الرس " : البئر ، وكل ركية لم تطو   بالحجارة والآجر فهو رس . وقال قتادة  والكلبي    : " الرس " بئر بفلج اليمامة ، قتلوا نبيهم فأهلكهم الله - عز وجل - . وقال بعضهم : هم بقية ثمود  قوم صالح  ، وهم أصحاب البئر التي ذكر الله تعالى في قوله : " وبئر معطلة وقصر مشيد   " ( الحج - 45 ) . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : كان لهم نبي يقال له حنظلة بن صفوان  فقتلوه فأهلكهم الله تعالى . وقال كعب  ومقاتل   والسدي    : " الرس " : بئر بأنطاكية  قتلوا فيها حبيبا النجار  ، وهم الذين ذكرهم الله في سورة يس . وقيل : هم أصحاب الأخدود ، [ والرس هو الأخدود ] الذي حفروه . وقال عكرمة    : هم قوم رسوا نبيهم في بئر . وقيل : الرس المعدن ، وجمعه رساس .   [ ص: 85 ]   ( وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا   ) أي : وأهلكنا قرونا كثيرا بين عاد  وأصحاب الرس .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (310)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
**الاية39 إلى الاية 62**
*
*
*
*
*
*( وكلا ضربنا له الأمثال وكلا تبرنا تتبيرا   ( 39 ) ولقد أتوا على القرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء أفلم يكونوا يرونها بل كانوا لا يرجون نشورا   ( 40 ) وإذا رأوك إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي بعث الله رسولا   ( 41 ) إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا لولا أن صبرنا عليها وسوف يعلمون حين يرون العذاب من أضل سبيلا   ( 42 ) أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا   ( 43 ) ) 

 ( وكلا ضربنا له الأمثال   ) أي : الأشباه في إقامة الحجة عليهم ، فلم نهلكهم إلا بعد الإنذار ) ( وكلا تبرنا تتبيرا ) أي : أهلكنا إهلاكا . وقال الأخفش    : كسرنا تكسيرا . قال الزجاج    : كل شيء كسرته وفتته فقد تبرته . ( ولقد أتوا على القرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء   ) يعني الحجارة ، وهي قريات قوم لوط  ، وكانت خمس قرى ، فأهلك الله أربعا منها ، ونجت واحدة ، وهي أصغرها ، وكان أهلها لا يعملون العمل الخبيث ، ( أفلم يكونوا يرونها   ) إذ مروا بهم في أسفارهم فيعتبروا ويتذكروا ، لأن مدائن قوم لوط كانت على طريقهم عند ممرهم إلى الشام ، ( بل كانوا لا يرجون   ) لا يخافون ، ) ( نشورا ) بعثا . قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذا رأوك إن يتخذونك   ) يعني : ما يتخذونك ، ) ( إلا هزوا ) أي : مهزوءا به ، نزلت في أبي جهل  ، كان إذ مر بأصحابه على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال مستهزئا : ( أهذا الذي بعث الله رسولا   ) ؟ ! ) ( إن كاد ليضلنا ) أي : قد قارب أن يضلنا ، ( عن آلهتنا لولا أن صبرنا عليها   ) أي : لو لم نصبر عليها لصرفنا عنها ، ( وسوف يعلمون حين يرون العذاب من أضل سبيلا   ) من أخطأ طريقا . ( أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه   ) وذلك أن الرجل من المشركين كان يعبد الحجر فإذا رأى حجرا أحسن منه طرح الأول وأخذ الآخر فعبده . وقال ابن عباس    : أرأيت من ترك عبادة الله وخالقه ثم هوي حجرا فعبده ما حاله عندي ؟ ( أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا   ) أي : حافظا ، يقول : أفأنت   [ ص: 86 ] عليه كفيل تحفظه من اتباع هواه وعبادة من يهوى من دون الله ؟ أي : لست كذلك . قال الكلبي    : نسختها آية القتال . 
( أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون إن هم إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلا   ( 44 ) ألم تر إلى ربك كيف مد الظل ولو شاء لجعله ساكنا ثم جعلنا الشمس عليه دليلا   ( 45 ) ثم قبضناه إلينا قبضا يسيرا   ( 46 ) وهو الذي جعل لكم الليل لباسا والنوم سباتا وجعل النهار نشورا   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون   ) ما تقول سماع طالب الإفهام ، ) ( أو يعقلون ) ما يعاينون من الحجج والإعلام ، ) ( إن هم ) ما هم ، ( إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلا     ) لأن البهائم تهتدي لمراعيها ومشاربها وتنقاد لأربابها الذين يتعهدونها  ،  وهؤلاء الكفار لا يعرفون طريق الحق ، ولا يطيعون ربهم الذي خلقهم  ورزقهم ،  ولأن الأنعام تسجد وتسبح لله وهؤلاء الكفار لا يفعلون . قوله -  عز وجل - :  ( ألم تر إلى ربك كيف مد الظل    )  معناه ألم تر إلى مد ربك الظل ، وهو ما بين طلوع الفجر إلى طلوع الشمس ،   جعله ممدودا لأنه ظل لا شمس معه ، كما قال : " في ظل الجنة " ، " وظل ممدود   " ( الواقعة - 30 ) إذ لم يكن معه شمس . ( ولو شاء لجعله ساكنا   ) دائما ثابتا لا يزول ولا تذهبه الشمس . قال أبو عبيدة      : " الظل " : ما نسخته الشمس ، وهو بالغداة ، و " الفيء " : ما نسخ  الشمس  ، وهو بعد الزوال ، سمي فيئا لأنه فاء من جانب المشرق إلى جانب  المغرب ، (  ثم جعلنا الشمس عليه دليلا    ) أي :  على الظل . ومعنى دلالتها عليه أنه لو لم تكن الشمس لما عرف الظل ،  ولولا  النور لما عرفت الظلمة ، والأشياء تعرف بأضدادها . ( ثم قبضناه   ) يعني الظل ، ( إلينا قبضا يسيرا     ) بالشمس التي تأتي عليه ، و " القبض " : جمع المنبسط من الشيء ، معناه :   أن الظل يعم جميع الأرض قبل طلوع الشمس ، فإذا طلعت الشمس قبض الله الظل   جزءا فجزءا " قبضا يسيرا " ، أي : خفيا . ( وهو الذي جعل لكم الليل لباسا     ) أي : سترا تستترون به ، يريد أن ظلمته تغشى كل شيء ، كاللباس الذي   يشتمل على لابسه ، ) ( والنوم سباتا ) راحة لأبدانكم وقطعا لعملكم ، وأصل "   السبت " : القطع ، والنائم مسبوت لأنه انقطع عمله وحركته . ( وجعل النهار نشورا   ) أي : يقظة وزمانا ، تنتشرون فيه لابتغاء الرزق ، وتنتشرون لأشغالكم . 
[ ص: 87 ]   ( وهو الذي أرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا   ( 48 ) ) 

 ( وهو الذي أرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته   ) يعني المطر ( وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا     ) وهو الطاهر في نفسه المطهر لغيره ، فهو اسم لما يتطهر به ، كالسحور  اسم  لما يتسحر به ، والفطور اسم لما يفطر به ، والدليل عليه ما روينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في البحر : " هو الطهور ماؤه الحل ميتته " وأراد به المطهر ، فالماء مطهر لأنه يطهر الإنسان من الحدث والنجاسة ، كما قال في آية أخرى : وينزل عليكم من السماء ماء ليطهركم به   ( الأنفال - 11 ) ، فثبت به أن التطهير يختص بالماء   . 

 وذهب أصحاب الرأي إلى أن " الطهور " هو الطاهر ، حتى جوزوا إزالة النجاسة بالمائعات الطاهرة ، مثل الخل وماء الورد والمرق   ونحوها . ولو جاز إزالة النجاسة بها لجاز إزالة الحدث بها . وذهب بعضهم   إلى أن " الطهور " ما يتكرر منه التطهير ، كالصبور اسم لمن يتكرر منه الصبر   ، والشكور اسم لمن يتكرر منه الشكر ، وهو قول مالك  ، حتى جوز الوضوء بالماء الذي توضأ منه مرة     . وإن وقع في الماء شيء غير طعمه أو لونه أو ريحه هل تزول طهوريته ؟ نظر  :  إن كان الواقع شيئا لا يمكن صون الماء عنه ، كالطين والتراب وأوراق   الأشجار ، لا تزول ، فيجوز الطهارة به كما لو تغير لطول المكث في قراره ،   وكذلك لو وقع فيه ما لا يخالطه ، كالدهن يصب فيه فيتروح الماء   [ ص:  88 ] برائحته  يجوز الطهارة به ، لأن تغيره للمجاورة لا للمخالطة . وإن  كان شيئا يمكن  صون الماء منه ويخالطه كالخل والزعفران ونحوهما تزول [  طهوريته فلا يجوز  الوضوء به . وإن لم يتغير أحد أوصافه ، ينظر : إن كان  الواقع فيه شيئا  طاهرا لا تزول ] طهوريته ، فتجوز الطهارة به ، سواء كان  الماء قليلا أو  كثيرا ، وإن كان الواقع فيه شيئا نجسا ، ينظر : فإن كان  الماء قليلا أقل من  القلتين ينجس الماء ، وإن كان قدر قلتين فأكثر فهو  طاهر يجوز الوضوء به .  والقلتان خمس قرب ، ووزنه خمسمائة رطل ، والدليل  عليه ما : أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  ، حدثنا عبد الرحيم بن المنيب  ، أخبرنا جرير  عن محمد بن إسحاق  ، عن محمد بن جعفر بن الزبير  ، عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عمر  ، عن أبيه عن النبي   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه سئل عن الماء يكون في الفلاة وما يرده من   الدواب والسباع ؟ فقال : " إذا كان الماء قلتين ليس يحمل الخبث " وهذا قول  الشافعي  ، وأحمد  ، وإسحاق  ، وجماعة من أهل الحديث : أن الماء إذا بلغ هذا الحد لا ينجس بوقوع النجاسة فيه ما لم يتغير أحد أوصافه . 

 وذهب جماعة إلى أن الماء القليل لا ينجس بوقوع النجاسة فيه ما لم يتغير طعمه أو لونه أو ريحه ، وهو قول الحسن   وعطاء  والنخعي   والزهري    . واحتجوا بما : أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن عبد الله بن محمد الحنفي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحارث طاهر بن محمد الطاهري  ، حدثنا أبو محمد الحسن بن محمد بن حكيم  ، حدثنا أبو الموجه محمد بن عمرو بن الموجه  ، حدثنا صدقة بن الفضل  أخبرنا أبو أسامة  عن الوليد بن كثير  ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، عن عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن بن رافع بن خديج  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال   : قيل يا رسول الله أنتوضأ من بئر بضاعة ؟ وهي بئر يلقى فيه الحيض ولحوم   الكلاب والنتن ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الماء طهور   لا ينجسه شيء "   . 
[ ص: 89 ]   ( لنحيي به بلدة ميتا ونسقيه مما خلقنا أنعاما وأناسي كثيرا   ( 49 ) ولقد صرفناه بينهم ليذكروا فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا   ( 50 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( لنحيي به   ) أي : بالمطر ، ( بلدة ميتا   ) ولم يقل : " ميتة " لأنه رجع به إلى الموضع والمكان ، ( ونسقيه مما خلقنا أنعاما   ) أي : نسقي من ذلك الماء أنعاما ، ( وأناسي كثيرا     ) أي : بشرا كثيرا ، والأناسي : [ جمع أنسي ، وقيل ] جمع إنسان ، وأصله :   " أناسين " مثل : بستان وبساتين ، فجعل الياء عوضا عن النون . ( ولقد صرفناه بينهم   ) يعني : المطر ، مرة ببلدة ومرة ببلد آخر . قال ابن عباس    : ما من عام بأمطر من عام ولكن الله يصرفه في الأرض ، وقرأ هذه الآية . وهذا كما روي مرفوعا :   " ما من ساعة من ليل ولا نهار إلا السماء تمطر فيها يصرفه الله حيث يشاء "   . 

 وذكر ابن إسحاق   وابن جريج  ومقاتل  وبلغوا به ابن مسعود  يرفعه قال :     " ليس من سنة بأمطر من أخرى ، ولكن الله قسم هذه الأرزاق ، فجعلها في   السماء الدنيا ، في هذا القطر ينزل منه كل سنة بكيل معلوم ووزن معلوم ،   وإذا عمل قوم بالمعاصي حول الله ذلك إلى غيرهم ، فإذا عصوا جميعا صرف الله   ذلك إلى الفيافي والبحار "   . وقيل : المراد من تصريف المطر تصريفه وابلا وطلا ورذاذا ونحوها . وقيل : التصريف راجع إلى الريح . 

 ) ( ليذكروا ) أي : ليتذكروا ويتفكروا في قدرة الله تعالى ، ( فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا   ) جحودا ، وكفرانهم هو أنهم إذا مطروا قالوا مطرنا بنوء كذا   . أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك بن أنس ،  عن صالح بن كيسان  ، عن  عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود  ، عن زيد بن خالد الجهني  أنه قال : صلى بنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الصبح بالحديبية  في أثر سماء   [ ص:  90 ] كانت  من الليل فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس فقال : هل تدرون ماذا قال  ربكم ؟  قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال " أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر ،  فأما من  قال : مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته فذلك مؤمن بي ، وكافر بالكواكب ،  وأما من قال  : مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا فذلك كافر بي مؤمن بالكواكب " 
( ولو شئنا لبعثنا في كل قرية نذيرا   ( 51 ) فلا تطع الكافرين وجاهدهم به جهادا كبيرا   ( 52 ) وهو الذي مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح أجاج وجعل بينهما برزخا وحجرا محجورا   ( 53 ) وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشرا فجعله نسبا وصهرا وكان ربك قديرا   ( 54 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولو شئنا لبعثنا في كل قرية نذيرا     ) رسولا ينذرهم ، ولكن بعثناك إلى القرى كلها ، وحملناك ثقل النذارة   جميعها ، لتستوجب بصبرك عليه ما أعددنا لك من الكرامة والدرجة الرفيعة . ( فلا تطع الكافرين   ) فيما يدعونك إليه من موافقتهم ومداهنتهم . ( وجاهدهم به   ) أي : بالقرآن ، ( جهادا كبيرا   ) شديدا . ( وهو الذي مرج البحرين     ) خلطهما وأفاض أحدهما في الآخر ، وقيل : أرسلهما في مجاريهما وخلاهما   كما يرسل الخيل في المرج ، وأصل " المرج " : الخلط والإرسال ، يقال : مرجت   الدابة وأمرجتها إذا أرسلتها في المرعى وخليتها تذهب حيث تشاء ، ( هذا عذب فرات   ) شديد العذوبة ، و " الفرات " : أعذب المياه ، ( وهذا ملح أجاج   ) شديد الملوحة . وقيل : أجاج أي : مر ( وجعل بينهما برزخا     ) أي : حاجزا بقدرته لئلا يختلط العذب بالملح ولا الملح بالعذب ، ) (   وحجرا محجورا ) أي : سترا ممنوعا فلا يبغيان ، ولا يفسد الملح العذب . ( وهو الذي خلق من الماء   ) من النطفة ، ( بشرا فجعله نسبا وصهرا     ) أي : جعله ذا نسب وصهر ، قيل : " النسب " ما لا يحل نكاحه ، و " الصهر  "  : ما يحل نكاحه ، فالنسب ما يوجب الحرمة ، والصهر ما لا يوجبها ، وقيل :  -  وهو الصحيح - : النسب : من القرابة ، والصهر : الخلطة التي تشبه  القرابة ،  وهو السبب المحرم للنكاح ، وقد ذكرنا أن الله تعالى حرم بالنسب  سبعا  وبالسبب سبعا ، في قوله " حرمت عليكم أمهاتكم   " ( النساء - 23 ) ، ( وكان ربك قديرا   ) 
[ ص: 91 ]   ( ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعهم ولا يضرهم وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا   ( 55 ) ( وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ونذيرا   ( 56 ) قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر إلا من شاء أن يتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا   ( 57 ) وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت وسبح بحمده وكفى به بذنوب عباده خبيرا   ( 58 ) الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش الرحمن فاسأل به خبيرا   ( 59 ) ) 

 ( ويعبدون من دون الله   ) يعني : هؤلاء المشركين ، ) ( ما لا ينفعهم ) إن عبدوه ، ) ( ولا يضرهم ) إن تركوه ، ( وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا   ) أي : معينا للشيطان على ربه بالمعاصي . قال الزجاج      : أي : يعاون الشيطان على معصية الله لأن عبادتهم الأصنام معاونة  للشيطان  . وقيل : معناه وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا ، أي : هينا ذليلا كما  يقال  الرجل : جعلني بظهير ، أي : جعلني هينا . ويقال : ظهرت به ، إذا جعله  خلف  ظهره فلم يلتفت إليه . ( وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ونذيرا   ) أي : منذرا . ( قل ما أسألكم عليه   ) على تبليغ الوحي ، ) ( من أجر ) فتقولوا إنما يطلب محمد أموالنا بما يدعونا إليه فلا نتبعه ، ( إلا من شاء أن يتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا     ) هذا من الاستثناء المنقطع ، مجازه : لكن من شاء أن يتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا   بالإنفاق من ماله في سبيله فعل ذلك ، والمعنى : لا أسألكم لنفسي أجرا  ولكن  لا أمنع من إنفاق المال في طلب مرضاة الله واتخاذ السبيل إلى جنته . (  وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت وسبح بحمده   ) أي : صل له شكرا على نعمه . وقيل : قل : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله . ( وكفى به بذنوب عباده خبيرا   ) عالما فيجازيهم بها . ( الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش الرحمن فاسأل به خبيرا   ) بالرحمن . قال الكلبي      : يقول فاسأل الخبير [ بذلك ، يعني : بما ذكر من خلق السماوات والأرض   والاستواء على العرش . وقيل : ] الخطاب للرسول والمراد منه غيره لأنه كان   مصدقا به ، والمعنى : أيها الإنسان لا ترجع في طلب العلم بهذا إلى غيري .   وقيل : الباء بمعنى " عن " ، أي : فاسأل عنه خبيرا وهو الله - عز وجل - .   وقيل : جبريل  عليه السلام . 
( وإذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن أنسجد لما تأمرنا وزادهم نفورا   ( 60 ) تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا   ( 61 ) وهو الذي جعل الليل والنهار خلفة لمن أراد أن يذكر أو أراد شكورا   ( 62 ) ) 

 [ ص: 92 ]   ( وإذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن   ) ما نعرف الرحمن إلا رحمن اليمامة  ، يعنون مسيلمة  الكذاب ، كانوا يسمونه رحمن اليمامة    . ) ( أنسجد لما تأمرنا ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " يأمرنا " بالياء ، أي : لما يأمرنا محمد  بالسجود له ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، أي : لما تأمرنا أنت يا محمد  ، ) ( وزادهم ) يعني : زادهم قول القائل لهم : " اسجدوا للرحمن " ( نفورا   ) عن الدين والإيمان . قوله - عز وجل - ( تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا   ) قال الحسن  ومجاهد  وقتادة    : " البروج " : هي النجوم الكبار ، سميت بروجا لظهورها ، وقال عطية العوفي    : " بروجا " أي : قصورا فيها الحرس كما قال : " ولو كنتم في بروج مشيدة   " ( النساء - 78 ) . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس      : هي البروج الاثنا عشر التي هي منازل الكواكب السبعة السيارة ، وهي   الحمل ، والثور ، والجوزاء ، والسرطان ، والأسد ، والسنبلة ، والميزان ،   والعقرب ، والقوس ، والجدي ، والدلو ، والحوت ، فالحمل والعقرب بيتا المريخ   ، والثور والميزان بيتا الزهرة ، والجوزاء والسنبلة بيتا عطارد ،  والسرطان  بيت القمر ، والأسد بيت الشمس ، والقوس والحوت بيتا المشترى ،  والجدي  والدلو بيتا زحل ، وهذه البروج مقسومة على الطبائع الأربع فيكون  نصيب كل  واحد منها ثلاثة بروج تسمى المثلثات ، فالحمل والأسد والقوس مثلثة  نارية ،  والثور والسنبلة والجدي مثلثة أرضية ، والجوزاء والميزان والدلو  مثلثة  هوائية ، والسرطان والعقرب والحوت مثلثة مائية . 

 ) ( وجعل فيها سراجا ) يعني الشمس ، كما قال : " وجعل الشمس سراجا   " ( نوح - 16 ) ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " سرجا " بالجمع ، يعني النجوم . ) ( وقمرا منيرا ) والقمر قد دخل في "   السرج " على قراءة من قرأ بالجمع ، غير أنه خصه بالذكر لنوع فضيلة ، كما   قال : " فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان   " ( الرحمن - 68 ) ، خص النخل والرمان بالذكر مع دخولهما في الفاكهة . ( وهو الذي جعل الليل والنهار خلفة   ) اختلفوا فيها ، قال ابن عباس  والحسن  وقتادة    : يعني خلفا وعوضا ، يقوم أحدهما مقام صاحبه ، فمن فاته عمله في أحدهما قضاه في الآخر .   [ ص: 93 ] قال شقيق    : جاء رجل إلى  عمر بن الخطاب  ،   قال فاتتني الصلاة الليلة ، فقال : أدرك ما فاتك من ليلتك في نهارك ، فإن   الله - عز وجل - جعل الليل والنهار خلفة لمن أراد أن يذكر   . [ قال مجاهد    : يعني جعل كل واحد منهما مخالفا لصاحبه فجعل هذا أسود وهذا أبيض . وقال ابن زيد  وغيره   ] يعني يخلف أحدهما صاحبه إذا ذهب أحدهما جاء الآخر فهما يتعاقبان في   الضياء والظلمة والزيادة والنقصان . ) ( لمن أراد أن يذكر ) قرأ حمزة  بتخفيف الذال والكاف وضمها من الذكر ، وقرأ الآخرون بتشديدهما أي : يتذكر ويتعظ ) ( أو أراد شكورا ) قالمجاهد    : أي : شكر نعمة ربه عليه فيهما . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (311)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْفُرْقَانِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية63 إلى الاية 74



( وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما   ( 63 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( وعباد الرحمن ) أي : أفاضل العباد . وقيل : هذه الإضافة للتخصيص والتفضيل ، وإلا فالخلق كلهم عباد الله . ( الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا   ) أي : بالسكينة والوقار متواضعين غير أشرين ولا مرحين ، ولا متكبرين . وقال الحسن    : علماء وحكماء . وقال  محمد بن الحنفية    : أصحاب وقار وعفة لا يسفهون ، وإن سفه عليهم حلموا ، و " الهون " في اللغة : الرفق واللين . ( وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون   ) يعني السفهاء بما يكرهون ، ) ( قالوا سلاما ) قال مجاهد    : سدادا من القول . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : قولا يسلمون فيه من الإثم . وقال الحسن    : إن جهل عليهم جاهل حلموا ولم يجهلوا ، وليس المراد منه السلام المعروف . وروي عن الحسن    : معناه سلموا عليهم ، دليله قوله - عز وجل - : وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم   ( القصص - 55 ) . قال الكلبي   وأبو العالية    : هذا قبل أن يؤمر بالقتال ، ثم نسختها آية القتال . وروي عن  الحسن البصري  أنه كان إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال : هذا وصف نهارهم ، ثم قرأ ( والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما   ) قال : هذا وصف ليلهم . 
[ ص: 94 ]   ( والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما   ( 64 ) والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم إن عذابها كان غراما   ( 65 ) إنها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما   ( 66 ) والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قواما   ( 67 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( والذين يبيتون لربهم    ) يقال لمن أدرك الليل : بات ، نام أو لم ينم ، يقال : بات فلان قلقا ،  والمعنى : يبيتون لربهم بالليل في الصلاة ، ) ( سجدا ) على وجوههم ، ) (  وقياما ) على أقدامهم . قال ابن عباس    : من صلى بعد العشاء الآخرة ركعتين أو أكثر فقد بات لله ساجدا وقائما   . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا أبو نعيم  عن سفيان  ، عن عثمان بن حكيم  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة  ، عن  عثمان بن عفان  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من صلى العشاء في جماعة فكأنما قام نصف الليل ، ومن صلى الصبح في جماعة فكأنما صلى الليل كله " قوله - عز وجل - : ( والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم إن عذابها كان غراما   ) أي : ملحا دائما ، لازما غير مفارق من عذب به من الكفار ، ومنه سمي الغريم لطلبه حقه وإلحاحه على صاحبه وملازمته إياه . قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : سأل الله الكفار ثمن نعمه فلم يؤدوا فأغرمهم فيه ، فبقوا في النار . قال الحسن    : كل غريم يفارق غريمه إلا جهنم . و " الغرام " : الشر اللازم ، وقيل : " غراما " هلاكا . ( إنها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما   ) أي : بئس موضع قرار وإقامة . ( والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأهل البصرة    " يقتروا " بفتح الياء وكسر التاء ، وقرأ أهل المدينة  وابن عامر  بضم  الياء وكسر التاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وضم التاء ، وكلها لغات صحيحة  . يقال : أقتر وقتر بالتشديد ، وقتر يقتر . واختلفوا في معنى الإسراف والإقتار ، فقال بعضهم : " الإسراف " : النفقة في معصية الله وإن قلت ، و " الإقتار " : منع حق الله تعالى . وهو قول ابن عباس  ومجاهد  وقتادة   وابن جريج    . وقال الحسن  في هذه الآية لم ينفقوا في معاصي الله ولم يمسكوا عن فرائض الله .   [ ص: 95 ] وقال  قوم : " الإسراف " : مجاوزة الحد في الإنفاق ، حتى يدخل في حد التبذير ، و  " الإقتار " : التقصير عما لا بد منه ، وهذا معنى قول إبراهيم     : لا يجيعهم ولا يعريهم ولا ينفق نفقة يقول الناس قد أسرف . ) ( وكان بين  ذلك قواما ) قصدا وسطا بين الإسراف والإقتار ، حسنة بين السيئتين . قال يزيد بن أبي حبيب  في هذه الآية : أولئك أصحاب محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، كانوا لا يأكلون طعاما للتنعم واللذة ، ولا  يلبسون ثوبا للجمال ، ولكن كانوا يريدون من الطعام ما يسد عنهم الجوع  ويقويهم على عبادة ربهم ، ومن الثياب ما يستر عوراتهم ويكنهم من الحر والقر  . قال  عمر بن الخطاب    : كفى سرفا أن لا يشتهي الرجل شيئا إلا اشتراه فأكله 
( والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما   ( 68 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر   ) الآية . أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن موسى  ، أخبرنا هشام بن يوسف بن جريج  أخبرهم قال : قال يعلى وهو يعلى بن مسلم  ، أن سعيد بن جبير  ، أخبره عن ابن عباس  أن ناسا من أهل الشرك كانوا قد قتلوا فأكثروا وزنوا فأكثروا فأتوا محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا : إن الذي تقول وتدعو إليه لحسن لو تخبرنا أن لما عملناه كفارة ، فنزلت : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر   ( ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون   ) ونزل : قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله   ( الزمر - 53 ) .   [ ص: 96 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا جرير  عن الأعمش  ، عن أبي وائل  ، عن  عمرو بن شرحبيل  قال : قال  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رجل : يا رسول الله أي الذنب أكبر عند الله ؟ قال : " أن تدعو لله ندا وهو خلقك   " قال " ثم أي ؟ قال : " أن تقتل ولدك خشية أن يطعم معك   " ، قال : ثم أي ؟ قال : " أن تزاني حليلة جارك   " ، فأنزل الله تصديقها : والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن يفعل ذلك   ) أي : شيئا من هذه الأفعال ) ( يلق أثاما ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : إنما يريد جزاء الإثم . وقال أبو عبيدة    : " الآثام " : العقوبة . وقال مجاهد    : " الآثام " : واد في جهنم ، يروى ذلك عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  ويروى في الحديث :   " الغي والآثام بئران يسيل فيهما صديد أهل النار "   . 
( يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهانا   ( 69 ) إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ( 70 ) ) 

 ( يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهانا   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وأبو بكر    " يضاعف " و " يخلد " برفع الفاء والدال على الابتداء ، وشدد ابن عامر    : " يضعف " ، وقرأ الآخرون بجزم الفاء والدال على جواب الشرط . ( إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا   ) قال قتادة    : إلا من تاب من ذنبه ، وآمن بربه ، وعمل عملا صالحا فيما بينه وبين ربه . أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا موسى بن محمد  ، حدثنا موسى بن هارون الحمال  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد الشافعي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن رجاء  عن عبيد الله بن عمر  ، عن علي بن يزيد  ، عن يوسف بن مهران  ، عن ابن عباس  ، قال : قرأناها على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سنتين : ( والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر   ) الآية ، ثم نزلت : ) ( إلا من تاب ) فما رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرح بشيء قط كفرحه بها وفرحه ب : إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر   ( الفتح 1 - 2 )   [ ص: 97 ] 

 ) ( فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) فذهب جماعة إلى أن هذا التبديل في الدنيا; قال ابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد  ،  والسدي  ، والضحاك     : يبدلهم الله بقبائح أعمالهم في الشرك محاسن الأعمال في الإسلام ،  فيبدلهم بالشرك إيمانا ، وبقتل المؤمنين قتل المشركين ، وبالزنا عفة  وإحصانا . وقال قوم : يبدل الله سيئاتهم التي عملوها في الإسلام حسنات يوم  القيامة وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  ، ومكحول  ، يدل عليه ما : أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أبي أحمد الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  ، أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا أبو عمار الحسين بن خريت  ، حدثنا  وكيع  ، حدثنا الأعمش  ، عن المعرور بن سويد  ، عن أبي ذر  قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إني  لأعلم آخر رجل يخرج من النار ، يؤتى به يوم القيامة فيقال : اعرضوا عليه  صغار ذنوبه ، ويخبأ عنه كبارها ، فيقال له عملت يوم كذا وكذا كذا وكذا ،  وهو مقر لا ينكر ، وهو مشفق من كبارها ، فيقال : أعطوه مكان كل سيئة عملها  حسنة ، فيقول : رب إن لي ذنوبا ما أراها هاهنا ، قال أبو ذر    : لقد رأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ضحك حتى بدت نواجذه   . وقال بعضهم : إن الله - عز وجل - يمحو بالندم جميع السيئات ، ثم يثبت مكان كل سيئة حسنة . 
( ومن تاب وعمل صالحا فإنه يتوب إلى الله متابا   ( 71 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن تاب وعمل صالحا    ) قال بعض أهل العلم : هذا في التوبة عن غير ما سبق ذكره في الآية الأولى  من القتل والزنا ، يعني : من تاب من الشرك وعمل صالحا ، أي : أدى الفرائض  ممن لم يقتل ولم يزن ، ) ( فإنه يتوب إلى الله ) أي : يعود إليه بعد الموت ،  ) ( متابا ) حسنا يفضل به على غيره ممن قتل وزنى ، فالتوبة الأولى وهو  قوله : " ومن تاب " رجوع عن الشرك ، والثاني رجوع إلى الله للجزاء  والمكافأة .   [ ص: 98 ] وقال  بعضهم : هذه الآية أيضا في التوبة عن جميع السيئات . ومعناه : ومن أراد  التوبة وعزم عليها فليتب لوجه الله . وقوله : ( يتوب إلى الله ) خبر بمعنى  الأمر ، أي : ليتب إلى الله . وقيل : معناه فليعلم أن توبته ومصيره إلى  الله . 
( والذين لا يشهدون الزور وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( والذين لا يشهدون الزور   ) قال الضحاك  وأكثر المفسرين : يعني الشرك . وقال علي بن طلحة    : يعني شهادة الزور   . وكان  عمر بن الخطاب    : يجلد شاهد الزور أربعين جلدة ، ويسخم وجهه ، ويطوف به في السوق   . وقال  ابن جريج    : يعني الكذب وقال مجاهد    : يعني أعياد المشركين . وقيل : النوح قال قتادة    : لا يساعدون أهل الباطل على باطلهم . وقال  محمد بن الحنفية    : لا يشهدون اللهو والغناء . قال ابن مسعود    : " الغناء ينبت النفاق في القلب كما ينبت الماء الزرع "   . وأصل " الزور " تحسين الشيء ووصفه بخلاف صفته ، فهو تمويه الباطل بما يوهم أنه حق   [ ص: 99 ] 

 ( وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما   ) قال مقاتل    : إذا سمعوا من الكفار الشتم والأذى أعرضوا وصفحوا ، وهي رواية ابن أبي نجيح  عن مجاهد  ، نظيره قوله : وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه   ( القصص - 55 ) ، قال  السدي    : وهي منسوخة بآية القتال قال الحسن  والكلبي     : " اللغو " : المعاصي كلها ، يعني إذا مروا بمجلس اللهو والباطل مروا  كراما مسرعين معرضين . يقال : تكرم فلان عما يشينه إذا تنزه وأكرم نفسه عنه  . 
( والذين إذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم لم يخروا عليها صما وعميانا   ( 73 ) والذين يقولون ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما   ( 74 ) ) 

 ( والذين إذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم لم يخروا   ) لم يقعوا ولم يسقطوا ، ( عليها صما وعميانا   ) كأنهم صم عمي ، بل يسمعون ما يذكرون به فيفهمونه ويرون الحق فيه فيتبعونه . قال القتيبي  لم يتغافلوا عنها ، كأنهم صم لم يسمعوها وعمي لم يروها . ( والذين يقولون ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا   ) قرأ بغير ألف : أبو عمرو  ،  والكسائي  ، وأبو بكر    . وقرأ الباقون بالألف على الجمع ، ) ( قرة أعين ) أي : أولادا أبرارا أتقياء ، يقولون اجعلهم صالحين فتقر أعيننا بذلك . قال القرظي    : ليس شيء أقر لعين المؤمن من أن يرى زوجته وأولاده مطيعين لله - عز وجل -   . وقاله الحسن  ،  ووحد القرة لأنها مصدر ، وأصلها من البرد ، لأن العرب تتأذى من الحر  وتستروح إلى البرد ، وتذكر قرة العين عند السرور ، وسخنة العين عند الحزن ،  ويقال : دمع العين عند السرور بارد ، وعند الحزن حار . وقال الأزهري    : معنى قرة الأعين : أن يصادف قلبه من يرضاه ، فتقر عينه به عن النظر إلى غيره . ( واجعلنا للمتقين إماما   ) أي : أئمة يقتدون في الخير بنا ، ولم يقل : أئمة ، كقوله تعالى : " إنا رسول رب العالمين   " ( الشعراء - 16 ) ، وقيل : أراد أئمة كقوله : " فإنهم عدو لي    " ( الشعراء - 77 ) ، أي : أعداء ، ويقال : أميرنا هؤلاء ، أي : أمراؤنا .  وقيل : لأنه مصدر كالصيام والقيام ، يقال : أم إماما ، كما يقال : قام  قياما ، وصام صياما . قال الحسن    : نقتدي بالمتقين ويقتدي بنا المتقون   . وقال ابن عباس    : اجعلنا أئمة هداة ، كما قال : وجعلناهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا   ( السجدة - 24 ) ، ولا تجعلنا أئمة ضلالة كما قال : وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار   ( القصص - 41 ) ، وقيل : هذا من المقلوب ، يعني : واجعل المتقين لنا إماما ، واجعلنا مؤتمين مقتدين بهم ، وهو قول مجاهد    .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (312)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا أَرْبَعَ آيَاتٍ
الاية1 إلى الاية 30



( أولئك يجزون الغرفة بما صبروا ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاما   ( 75 ) خالدين فيها حسنت مستقرا ومقاما   ( 76 ) قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم فقد كذبتم فسوف يكون لزاما   ( 77 ) ) 

 ( أولئك يجزون ) أي : يثابون ، ) ( الغرفة ) أي : الدرجة الرفيعة في الجنة ، و " الغرفة " : كل بناء مرتفع عال . وقال عطاء     : يريد غرف الدر والزبرجد والياقوت في الجنة ، ) ( بما صبروا ) على أمر  الله تعالى وطاعته . وقيل : على أذى المشركين . وقيل : عن الشهوات ) (  ويلقون فيها ) قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وأبو بكر    : بفتح الياء وتخفيف القاف ، كما قال : " فسوف يلقون غيا   " ( مريم - 59 ) ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء وتشديد القاف كما قال : " ولقاهم نضرة وسرورا   " ( الإنسان - 11 ) ، وقوله : ( تحية ) أي ملكا ، وقيل : بقاء دائما ) ( وسلاما ) أي : يسلم بعضهم على بعض . وقال الكلبي    : يحيي بعضهم بعضا بالسلام ، ويرسل الرب إليهم بالسلام . وقيل : " سلاما " أي : سلامة من الآفات . ( خالدين فيها حسنت مستقرا ومقاما   ) أي : موضع قرار وإقامة . ( قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي   ) قال مجاهد  وابن زيد    : أي : ما يصنع وما يفعل بكم . قال أبو عبيدة  يقال  : ما عبأت به شيئا أي : لم أعده ، فوجوده وعدمه سواء ، مجازه : أي وزن وأي  مقدار لكم عنده ، ) ( لولا دعاؤكم ) إياه ، وقيل : لولا إيمانكم ، وقيل :  لولا عبادتكم ، وقيل : لولا دعاؤه إياكم إلى الإسلام ، فإذا آمنتم ظهر لكم  قدر . وقال قوم : معناها : قل ما يعبأ بخلقكم ربي لولا عبادتكم وطاعتكم  إياه يعني إنه خلقكم لعبادته ، كما قال : وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون   ( الذاريات - 56 ) وهذا قول ابن عباس  ومجاهد    . وقال قوم : " قل ما يعبأ " ما يبالي بمغفرتكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم معه آلهة ، أو ما يفعل بعذابكم لولا شرككم ، كما قال الله تعالى : ما يفعل الله بعذابكم إن شكرتم وآمنتم   ( النساء - 147 ) . وقيل : ما يعبأ بعذابكم لولا دعاؤكم إياه في الشدائد ، كما قال : فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله   ( العنكبوت - 65 ) ، وقال : فأخذناهم بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يتضرعون    ( الأنعام - 42 ) . وقيل : " قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم " يقول : ما  خلقتكم ولي إليكم حاجة إلا أن تسألوني فأعطيكم وتستغفروني فأغفر لكم . 

 ) ( فقد كذبتم ) أيها الكافرون ، يخاطب أهل مكة  ، يعني : إن الله دعاكم بالرسول إلى توحيده وعبادته فقد كذبتم الرسول ولم تجيبوه . ( فسوف يكون لزاما   ) هذا تهديده لهم ، أي : يكون تكذيبكم لزاما ، قال ابن عباس    : موتا . وقال أبو عبيدة    : هلاكا وقال ابن زيد    : قتالا . والمعنى : يكون   [ ص: 101 ] التكذيب لازما لمن كذب ، فلا يعطى التوبة حتى يجازى بعمله . وقال ابن جرير  عذابا دائما لازما وهلاكا مقيما يلحق بعضكم ببعض . واختلفوا فيه ، فقال قوم : هو يوم بدر  قتل منهم سبعون وأسر سبعون . وهو قول  عبد الله بن مسعود   وأبي بن كعب  ومجاهد  ومقاتل  ، يعني : أنهم قتلوا يوم بدر  واتصل بهم عذاب الآخرة لازما لهم . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عمر بن حفص بن غياث  ، أخبرنا أبي ، أخبرنا الأعمش  ، حدثنا مسلم  ، عن مسروق  قال : قال عبد الله    : خمس قد مضين : الدخان ، والقمر ، والروم ، والبطشة ، واللزام "   ( فسوف يكون لزاما   ) وقيل : اللزام هو عذاب الآخرة . 

 سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا أَرْبَعَ آيَاتٍ مِنْ آخَرِ السُّورَةِ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ ( وَالشُّعَرَاءُ يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ   ) وَرُوِّينَا عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " أُعْطِيتُ طه وَالطَّوَاسِينَ مِنْ [ اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ ] " 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( طسم   ( 1 ) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( طسم   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  ،  وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  ، وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ    : طسم ، وَ طس ، وَ حم ، وَ يس بِكَسْرِ الطَّاءِ وَالْيَاءِ وَالْحَاءِ ، وَقَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  بَيْنَ  الْفَتْحِ وَالْكَسْرِ ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالْفَتْحِ عَلَى  التَّفْخِيمِ ، وَأَظْهَرَ النُّونَ فِي يس عِنْدَ الْمِيمِ فِي " طسم " : أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  ، وَحَمْزَةُ  ، وَأَخْفَاهَا الْآخَرُونَ . وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : " طسم " عَجَزَتِ الْعُلَمَاءُ عَنْ تَفْسِيرِهَا   . وَرَوَى عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ الْوَالِبِيُّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَنَّهُ قَسَمٌ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الْقُرْآنِ . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : اسْمٌ لِلسُّورَةِ . قَالَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ    : أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِطَوْلِهِ وَسَنَائِهِ وَمُلْكِهِ .   [ ص: 106 ]   ) ( تِلْكَ ) أَيْ : هَذِهِ الْآيَاتُ ، ( آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   )
( لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين   ( 3 ) إن نشأ ننزل عليهم من السماء آية فظلت أعناقهم لها خاضعين   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( لعلك باخع نفسك   ) قاتل نفسك ، ( ألا يكونوا مؤمنين   ) أي : إن لم يؤمنوا ، وذلك حين كذبه أهل مكة  فشق عليه ذلك ، وكان يحرص على إيمانهم ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية . ) ( إن نشأ ننزل عليهم من السماء آية فظلت أعناقهم لها خاضعين   ) قال قتادة    : لو شاء الله لأنزل عليهم آية يذلون بها ، فلا يلوي أحد منهم عنقه إلى معصية الله . وقال  ابن جريج    : معناه : لو شاء الله لأراهم أمرا من أمره ، لا يعمل أحد منهم بعده معصية . 

 وقوله - عز وجل - : ( خاضعين    ) ولم يقل خاضعة وهي صفة الأعناق ، وفيه أقاويل : أحدها : أراد أصحاب  الأعناق ، فحذف الأصحاب وأقام الأعناق مقامهم ، لأن الأعناق إذا خضعت  فأربابها خاضعون ، فجعل الفعل أولا للأعناق ، ثم جعل خاضعين للرجال . وقال الأخفش     : رد الخضوع على المضمر الذي أضاف الأعناق إليه . وقال قوم : ذكر الصفة  لمجاورتها المذكر ، وهو قوله " هم " على عادة العرب في تذكير المؤنث إذا  أضافوه إلى مذكر ، وتأنيث المذكر إذا أضافوه إلى مؤنث . وقيل : أراد فظلوا  خاضعين فعبر بالعنق عن جميع البدن ، كقوله : ذلك بما قدمت يداك   ( الحج - 10 ) و ألزمناه طائره في عنقه   " ( الإسراء - 13 ) . وقال مجاهد     : أراد بالأعناق الرؤساء والكبراء ، أي : فظلت كبراؤهم خاضعين   . وقيل :  أراد بالأعناق الجماعات ، يقال : جاء القوم عنقا عنقا ، أي : جماعات  وطوائف . وقيل : إنما قال خاضعين على وفاق رءوس الآي ليكون على نسق واحد . 
[ ص: 107 ]   ( وما يأتيهم من ذكر من الرحمن محدث إلا كانوا عنه معرضين   ( 5 ) فقد كذبوا فسيأتيهم أنباء ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 6 ) أولم يروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم   ( 7 ) إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 8 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 9 ) وإذ نادى ربك موسى أن ائت القوم الظالمين   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( وما يأتيهم من ذكر   ) وعظ وتذكير ، ( من الرحمن محدث   ) أي : محدث إنزاله ، فهو محدث في التنزيل . قال الكلبي    : كلما نزل شيء من القرآن بعد شيء فهو أحدث من الأول ، ( إلا كانوا عنه معرضين   ) أي : عن الإيمان به . ) ( فقد كذبوا فسيأتيهم   ) أي : فسوف يأتيهم ، ) ( أنباء   ) أخبار وعواقب ، ) ( ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) ( أولم يروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل زوج    ) صنف وضرب ، ) ( كريم ) حسن من النبات مما يأكل الناس والأنعام ، يقال :  نخلة كريمة إذا طاب حملها ، وناقة كريمة إذا كثر لبنها . قال الشعبي    : الناس من نبات الأرض فمن دخل الجنة فهو كريم ، ومن دخل النار فهو لئيم   ) ( إن في ذلك   ) الذي ذكرت ، ) ( لآية   ) دلالة على وجودي وتوحيدي وكمال قدرتي ، ( وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ) مصدقين ، أي : سبق علمي فيهم أن أكثرهم لا يؤمنون . وقال  سيبويه    : " كان " هاهنا صلة ، مجازه : وما أكثرهم مؤمنين . ( وإن ربك لهو العزيز   ) العزيز بالنقمة من أعدائه ، ) ( الرحيم ) ذو الرحمة بأوليائه . قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( وإذ نادى ربك موسى   ) واذكر يا محمد  إذ نادى ربك موسى  حين رأى الشجرة والنار ، ( أن ائت القوم الظالمين   ) يعني : الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالكفر والمعصية ، وظلموا بني إسرائيل باستعبادهم وسومهم سوء العذاب . 
[ ص: 108 ]   ( قوم فرعون ألا يتقون   ( 11 ) قال رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون   ( 12 ) ويضيق صدري ولا ينطلق لساني فأرسل إلى هارون   ( 13 ) ولهم علي ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون   ( 14 ) قال كلا فاذهبا بآياتنا إنا معكم مستمعون   ( 15 ) فأتيا فرعون فقولا إنا رسول رب العالمين   ( 16 ) أن أرسل معنا بني إسرائيل   ( 17 ) ) 

 ( قوم فرعون ألا يتقون   ) ألا يصرفون عن أنفسهم عقوبة الله بطاعته . ) ( قال ) يعني موسى  ، ( رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون ويضيق صدري   ) من تكذيبهم إياي ، ) ( ولا ينطلق لساني ) قال هذا للعقدة التي كانت على لسانه ، قرأ يعقوب    " ويضيق " ، " ولا ينطلق " بنصب القافين على معنى وأن يضيق ، وقرأ العامة برفعهما ردا على قوله : " إني أخاف " ، ( فأرسل إلى هارون   ) ليؤازرني ويظاهرني على تبليغ الرسالة . 

 ) ( ولهم علي ذنب ) أي : دعوى ذنب ، وهو قتله القبطي ، ( فأخاف أن يقتلون   ) أي : يقتلونني به . ) ( قال ) الله تعالى ، ) ( كلا ) أي : لن يقتلوك ، ( فاذهبا بآياتنا إنا معكم مستمعون    ) سامعون ما يقولون ، ذكر " معكم " بلفظ الجمع ، وهما اثنان ، أجراهما  مجرى الجماعة . وقيل : أراد معكما ومع بني إسرائيل نسمع ما يجيبكم فرعون    . ( فأتيا فرعون فقولا إنا رسول رب العالمين   ) ولم يقل : رسولا رب العالمين ، لأنه أراد الرسالة ، أي : أنا ذو رسالة رب العالمين ، كما قال كثير    : 
**لقد كذب الواشون ما بحت عندهم بسر ولا أرسلتهم برسول* *

 أي : بالرسالة ، وقال أبو عبيدة     : يجوز أن يكون الرسول بمعنى الاثنين والجمع ، تقول العرب : هذا رسولي  ووكيلي وهذان وهؤلاء رسولي ووكيلي ، كما قال الله تعالى : " وهم لكم عدو " (  الكهف - 50 ) ، وقيل : معناه كل واحد منا رسول رب العالمين ) ( أن أرسل )  أي : بأن أرسل ( معنا بني إسرائيل   ) إلى فلسطين  ، ولا تستعبدهم ، وكان فرعون  استعبدهم أربعمائة سنة ، وكانوا في ذلك الوقت ستمائة وثلاثين ألفا ، فانطلق موسى  إلى مصر  وهارون  بها فأخبره بذلك .   [ ص: 109 ] 

 وفي القصة أن موسى  رجع إلى مصر  وعليه جبة صوف وفي يده عصا ، والمكتل معلق في رأس العصا ، وفيه زاده ، فدخل دار نفسه وأخبر هارون  بأن الله أرسلني إلى فرعون  وأرسلني إليك حين تدعو فرعون  إلى الله ، فخرجت أمهما وصاحت وقالت : إن فرعون  يطلبك ليقتلك فلو ذهبتما إليه قتلكما فلم يمتنع موسى  لقولها ، وذهبا إلى باب فرعون  ليلا ودقا الباب ، ففزع البوابون وقالوا : من بالباب ؟ وروي أنه اطلع البواب عليهما فقال : من أنتما ؟ فقال موسى    : أنا رسول رب العالمين ، فذهب البواب إلى فرعون  وقال : إن مجنونا بالباب يزعم أنه رسول رب العالمين ، فترك حتى أصبح ، ثم دعاهما . وروي أنهما انطلقا جميعا إلى فرعون  فلم يؤذن لهما سنة في الدخول عليه ، فدخل البواب فقال لفرعون    : هاهنا إنسان يزعم أنه رسول رب العالمين ، فقال فرعون    : ائذن له لعلنا نضحك منه ، فدخلا عليه وأديا رسالة الله - عز وجل - ، فعرف فرعون  موسى  لأنه نشأ في بيته . 
( قال ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين   ( 18 ) وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت وأنت من الكافرين   ( 19 ) ( قال فعلتها إذا وأنا من الضالين   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( قال ألم نربك فينا وليدا   ) صبيا ( ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين   ) وهو ثلاثون سنة . ( وفعلت فعلتك التي فعلت   ) يعني : قتل القبطي ( وأنت من الكافرين   ) قال الحسن   والسدي     : يعني وأنت من الكافرين بإلهك وكنت على ديننا هذا الذي تعيبه . وقال  أكثر المفسرين : معنى قوله : " وأنت من الكافرين " ، أي : من الجاحدين  لنعمتي وحق تربيتي ، يقول ربيناك فينا فكافأتنا أن قتلت منا نفسا ، وكفرت  بنعمتنا . وهذا رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس  ، وقال : إن فرعون لم يكن يعلم ما الكفر بالربوبية . ) ( قال ) موسى  ،  ) ( فعلتها إذا ) أي : فعلت ما فعلت حينئذ ، ) ( وأنا من الضالين ) أي :  من الجاهلين ، أي لم يأتني من الله شيء . وقيل : من الجاهلين بأن ذلك يؤدي  إلى قتله . وقيل : من الضالين عن طريق الصواب من غير تعمد . وقيل : من  المخطئين . 
[ ص: 110 ]   ( ففررت منكم لما خفتكم فوهب لي ربي حكما وجعلني من المرسلين   ( 21 ) وتلك نعمة تمنها علي أن عبدت بني إسرائيل   ( 22 ) ) 

 ( ففررت منكم لما خفتكم   ) إلى مدين ، ( فوهب لي ربي حكما   ) يعني النبوة ، وقال مقاتل    : يعني العلم والفهم ، ( وجعلني من المرسلين   ) ( وتلك نعمة تمنها علي أن عبدت بني إسرائيل   ) اختلفوا في تأويلها : فحملها بعضهم على الإقرار وبعضهم على الإنكار . فمن قال هو إقرار ، قال عدها موسى  نعمة منه عليه حيث رباه ، ولم يقتله كما قتل سائر غلمان بني إسرائيل  ، ولم يستعبده كما استعبد بني إسرائيل  مجازه : بلى وتلك نعمة علي أن عبدت بني إسرائيل  ، وتركتني فلم تستعبدني . ومن قال : هو إنكار قال : قوله : وتلك نعمة هو على طريق الاستفهام ، أي : أوتلك نعمة ؟ حذف ألف الاستفهام ، كقوله : " أفهم الخالدون " ( الأنبياء - 34 ) ؟ قال الشاعر 
**تروح من الحي أو تبتكر وماذا يضرك لو تنتظر ؟ 
**
*
*[ ص: 111 ]   ( قال فرعون وما رب العالمين   ( 23 ) قال رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين   ( 24 ) قال لمن حوله ألا تستمعون   ( 25 ) قال ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين   ( 26 ) قال إن رسولكم الذي أرسل إليكم لمجنون   ( 27 ) قال رب المشرق والمغرب وما بينهما إن كنتم تعقلون   ( 28 ) قال لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   ( 29 ) قال أولو جئتك بشيء مبين   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( قال فرعون وما رب العالمين    ) يقول : أي شيء رب العالمين الذي تزعم أنك رسوله إلي ؟ يستوصفه إلهه  الذي أرسله إليه ب " ما " ، وهو سؤال عن جنس الشيء ، والله منزه عن الجنسية  ، فأجابه موسى  عليه السلام بذكر أفعاله التي يعجز عن الإتيان بمثلها . ( قال رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين   ) إنه خالقهما . قال أهل المعاني : أي كما توقنون هذه الأشياء التي تعاينونها فأيقنوا أن إله الخلق هو الله - عز وجل - ، فلما قال موسى  ذلك تحير فرعون  في جواب موسى    . ) ( قال لمن حوله ) من أشراف قومه . قال ابن عباس    : كانوا خمسمائة رجل عليهم الأسورة ، قال لهم فرعون  استبعادا لقول موسى    : ) ( ألا تستمعون ) وذلك أنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن آلهتهم ملوكهم . فزادهم موسى  في البيان . ( قال ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين   ) ( قال ) يعني : فرعون    : ( إن رسولكم الذي أرسل إليكم لمجنون   ) يتكلم بكلام لا نعقله ولا نعرف صحته ، وكان عندهم أن من لا يعتقد ما يعتقدون ليس بعاقل ، فزاد موسى  في البيان : ( قال رب المشرق والمغرب وما بينهما إن كنتم تعقلون   ) ( قال ) فرعون    - حين لزمته الحجة وانقطع عن الجواب - تكبرا عن الحق : ( لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين   ) من المحبوسين ، قال الكلبي     : كان سجنه أشد من القتل ، لأنه كان يأخذ الرجل فيطرحه في مكان وحده فردا  لا يسمع ولا يبصر فيه شيئا ، يهوي به في الأرض . ) ( قال ) له موسى  حين  توعده بالسجن : ) ( أولو جئتك ) أي : وإن جئتك ، ) ( بشيء مبين ) بآية  مبينة ، ومعنى الآية : أتفعل ذلك وإن أتيتك بحجة بينة ؟ وإنما قال ذلك موسى  لأن من أخلاق الناس السكون إلى الإنصاف والإجابة إلى الحق بعد البيان . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (313)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا أَرْبَعَ آيَاتٍ
الاية31 إلى الاية 85

  ( قال فأت به إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 31 ) فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين   ( 32 ) ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين   ( 33 ) قال للملأ حوله إن هذا لساحر عليم   ( 34 ) يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره فماذا تأمرون   ( 35 ) قالوا أرجه وأخاه وابعث في المدائن حاشرين   ( 36 ) يأتوك بكل سحار عليم   ( 37 ) فجمع السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم   ( 38 ) وقيل للناس هل أنتم مجتمعون   ( 39 ) ( لعلنا نتبع السحرة إن كانوا هم الغالبين   ( 40 ) فلما جاء السحرة قالوا لفرعون أئن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين   ( 41 ) قال نعم وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين   ( 42 ) قال لهم موسى ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون   ( 43 ) ) 

 ( قال ) له فرعون  ، ) ( فأت به ) فإنا لن نسجنك حينئذ ، ( إن كنت من الصادقين فألقى عصاه فإذا هي ثعبان مبين   ) فقال : وهل غيرها ؟ . ) ( ونزع ) موسى  ، ( يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين   ) ( قال ) فرعون ( للملأ حوله إن هذا لساحر عليم يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره فماذا تأمرون   ) ؟ ( قالوا أرجه وأخاه وابعث في المدائن حاشرين   ) . ( يأتوك بكل سحار عليم   ) . ( فجمع السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم   ) وهو يوم الزينة . وروي عن ابن عباس  قال : وافق ذلك اليوم يوم السبت ، في أول يوم من السنة ، وهو يوم النيروز . ( وقيل للناس هل أنتم مجتمعون   ) لتنظروا إلى ما يفعل الفريقان ولمن تكون الغلبة ؟ ) ( لعلنا ) لكي ، ( نتبع السحرة إن كانوا هم الغالبين   ) لموسى  ، وقيل : إنما قالوا ذلك على طريق الاستهزاء ، وأرادوا بالسحرة موسى  وهارون  وقومهما . ) ( فلما جاء السحرة قالوا لفرعون أئن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين   ) . ( قال نعم وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين   ) . ( قال لهم موسى ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون   ) . 
[ ص: 113 ]   ( فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم وقالوا بعزة فرعون إنا لنحن الغالبون   ( 44 ) فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون   ( 45 ) فألقي السحرة ساجدين   ( 46 ) قالوا آمنا برب العالمين   ( 47 ) رب موسى وهارون   ( 48 ) قال آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلسوف تعلمون لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم أجمعين   ( 49 ) قالوا لا ضير إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون   ( 50 ) إنا نطمع أن يغفر لنا ربنا خطايانا أن كنا أول المؤمنين   ( 51 ) وأوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي إنكم متبعون   ( 52 ) ) 

 ( فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم وقالوا بعزة فرعون إنا لنحن الغالبون   ) . ( فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون   ) . ( فألقي السحرة ساجدين   ) . ( قالوا آمنا برب العالمين   ) . ( رب موسى وهارون   ) . ( قال آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلسوف تعلمون لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم أجمعين   ) . ( قالوا لا ضير   ) لا ضرر ، ( إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون إنا نطمع أن يغفر لنا ربنا خطايانا أن كنا أول المؤمنين   ) من أهل زماننا . ( وأوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي إنكم متبعون   ) يتبعكم فرعون  وقومه ليحولوا بينكم وبين الخروج من مصر    . 

 وروي عن  ابن جريج  قال : أوحى الله تعالى إلى موسى     : أن اجمع بني إسرائيل كل أربعة أهل أبيات في بيت ، ثم اذبحوا أولاد  الضأن ، فاضربوا بدمائها على أبوابكم ، فإني سآمر الملائكة فلا يدخلوا بيتا  على بابه دم ، وسآمرها فتقتل أبكار آل فرعون  من  أنفسهم وأموالهم ، ثم اخبزوا خبزا فطيرا فإنه أسرع لكم ثم أسر بعبادي حتى  تنتهي إلى البحر ، فيأتيك أمري ، ففعل ذلك ، فلما أصبحوا قال فرعون    : هذا عمل موسى  وقومه ، قتلوا أبكارنا من أنفسنا ، وأخذوا أموالنا . فأرسل في أثره ألف ألف وخمسمائة ألف ملك مسور مع كل ملك ألف ، وخرج فرعون  في الكرسي العظيم .
[ ص: 114 ]   ( فأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين   ( 53 ) إن هؤلاء لشرذمة قليلون   ( 54 ) وإنهم لنا لغائظون   ( 55 ) وإنا لجميع حاذرون   ( 56 ) فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون   ( 57 ) وكنوز ومقام كريم   ( 58 ) ) 

 ( فأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين    ) يحشرون الناس يعني : الشرط ليجمعوا السحرة . وقيل : حتى يجمعوا له  الجيش ، وذكر بعضهم : أنه كان له ألف مدينة واثنا عشرة ألف قرية . وقال لهم  : ( إن هؤلاء لشرذمة   ) عصابة ) ( قليلون ) والشرذمة القطعة من الناس غير الكثير ، وجمعها شراذم . قال أهل التفسير : كانت الشرذمة الذين قللهم فرعون  ستمائة ألف . وعن ابن مسعود  قال : كانوا ستمائة وسبعين ألفا ولا يحصى عدد أصحاب فرعون    . ( وإنهم لنا لغائظون    ) يقال : غاظه وأغاظه وغيظه إذا أغضبه ، والغيظ والغضب واحد ، يقول :  أغضبونا بمخالفتهم ديننا وقتلهم أبكارنا وذهابهم بأموالنا التي استعاروها ،  وخروجهم من أرضنا بغير إذن منا . ( وإنا لجميع حاذرون ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  والبصرة     : " حذرون " و " فرهين " بغير ألف ، وقرأ الآخرون " حاذرون " و " فارهين "  بالألف فيهما ، وهما لغتان . وقال أهل التفسير : حاذرون ، أي : مؤدون  ومقوون ، أي : ذوو أداة وقوة مستعدون شاكون في السلاح ومعنى " حاذرون " أي :  خائفون شرهم . وقال الزجاج    : " الحاذر " : المستعد ، و " الحذر " : المتيقظ . وقال الفراء    : " الحاذر " : الذي يحذرك الآن ، و " الحذر " : المخوف . وكذلك لا تلقاه إلا حذرا ، والحذر : اجتناب الشيء خوفا منه . ( فأخرجناهم من جنات   ) وفي القصة : البساتين كانت ممتدة على حافتي النيل  ، ( وعيون ) أنهار جارية . ( وكنوز ) يعني الأموال الظاهرة من الذهب والفضة . قال مجاهد    : سماها كنوزا لأنه لم يعط حق الله منها ، وما لم يعط حق الله منه فهو كنز وإن كان ظاهرا ، قيل : كان لفرعون  ثمانمائة  ألف غلام ، كل غلام على فرس عتيق ، في عنق كل فرس طوق من ذهب ، ) ( ومقام  كريم ) أي : مجلس حسن ، قال المفسرون : أراد مجالس الأمراء والرؤساء التي  كانت تحفها الأتباع . وقال مجاهد  ، وسعيد   [ ص: 115 ] بن جبير     : هي المنابر . وذكر بعضهم : أنه كان إذا قعد على سريره وضع بين يديه  ثلاثمائة كرسي من ذهب يجلس عليها الأشراف عليهم الأقبية من الديباج مخوصة  بالذهب .
( كذلك وأورثناها بني إسرائيل   ( 59 ) فأتبعوهم مشرقين   ( 60 ) ( فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون   ( 61 ) قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين   ( 62 ) فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم   ( 63 ) 

 ( كذلك ) كما وصفنا ، ( وأورثناها ) بهلاكهم ، ( بني إسرائيل ) وذلك أن الله تعالى رد بني إسرائيل إلى مصر  بعد ما أغرق فرعون  وقومه ، فأعطاهم جميع ما كان لفرعون  وقومه من الأموال والمساكن . ( فأتبعوهم مشرقين ) أي : لحقوهم في وقت إشراق الشمس ، وهو إضاءتها ، أي : أدرك قوم فرعون  موسى  وأصحابه وقت شروق الشمس . ( فلما تراءى الجمعان   ) أي : تقابلا بحيث يرى كل فريق صاحبه ، وكسر حمزة  الراء من " تراءى " وفتحها الآخرون . ( قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون   ) أي : سيدركنا قوم فرعون  ولا طاقة لنا بهم . ) ( قال ) موسى  ثقة بوعد الله إياه : ) ( كلا ) لن يدركونا ، ( إن معي ربي سيهدين   ) يدلني على طريق النجاة . ( فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق   ) أي : فضربه " فانفلق " فانشق ، ) ( فكان كل فرق ) قطعة من الماء ، ( كالطود العظيم   ) كالجبل الضخم ، قال  ابن جريج  وغيره : لما انتهى موسى  إلى البحر هاجت الريح ، والبحر يرمي بموج مثل الجبال ، فقال يوشع    : يا مكلم الله أين أمرت فقد غشينا فرعون  والبحر أمامنا ؟ قال موسى    : هاهنا ، فخاض يوشع  الماء  وجاز البحر ، ما يواري حافر دابته الماء . وقال الذي يكتم إيمانه : يا  مكلم الله أين أمرت ؟ قال : هاهنا ، فكبح فرسه بلجامه حتى طار الزبد من  شدقيه ، ثم أقحمه البحر ، فارتسب في الماء ، وذهب القوم يصنعون مثل ذلك ،  فلم يقدروا ، فجعل موسى  لا يدري كيف يصنع ، فأوحى الله إليه : أن اضرب بعصاك البحر ، فضربه فانفلق ، فإذا الرجل واقف على فرسه لم يبتل سرجه ولا لبده   . 
[ ص: 116 ]   ( وأزلفنا ثم الآخرين   ( 64 ) وأنجينا موسى ومن معه أجمعين   ( 65 ) ثم أغرقنا الآخرين   ( 66 ) إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 67 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 68 ) واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم   ( 69 ) إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما تعبدون   ( 70 ) قالوا نعبد أصناما فنظل لها عاكفين   ( 71 ) قال هل يسمعونكم إذ تدعون   ( 72 ) أو ينفعونكم أو يضرون   ( 73 ) 

 ( وأزلفنا ) يعني : وقربنا ( ثم الآخرين ) يعني : قوم فرعون  ، يقول : قدمناهم إلى البحر ، وقربناهم إلى الهلاك ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : " وأزلفنا " : جمعنا ، ومنه ليلة المزدلفة أي : ليلة الجمع . وفي القصة أن جبريل  كان بين بني إسرائيل وقوم فرعون  وكان يسوق بني إسرائيل ، ويقولون : ما رأينا أحسن سياقة من هذا الرجل ، وكان يزع قوم فرعون  ، وكانوا يقولون : ما رأينا أحسن زعة من هذا . ( وأنجينا موسى ومن معه أجمعين   ) . ( ثم أغرقنا الآخرين ) فرعون  وقومه . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : كان البحر ساكنا قبل ذلك ، فلما ضربه موسى  بالعصا اضطرب فجعل يمد ويجزر . ( إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ) أي : من أهل مصر  ، قيل : لم يكن آمن من أهل مصر  إلا آسية امرأة فرعون  وحزبيل المؤمن  ، ومريم بنت ناقوسا  التي دلت على عظام يوسف  عليه السلام . ( وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ) العزيز في الانتقام من أعدائه ، الرحيم بالمؤمنين حين أنجاهم . قوله : ( واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم   ) . قوله : ( إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما تعبدون   ) أي شيء تعبدون ؟ . ( قالوا نعبد أصناما فنظل لها عاكفين    ) أي : نقيم على عبادتها . قال بعض أهل العلم : إنما قال : ) ( فنظل )  لأنهم كانوا يعبدونها بالنهار ، دون الليل ، يقال : ظل يفعل كذا إذا فعل  بالنهار . ) ( قال هل يسمعونكم ) أي : هل يسمعون دعاءكم ) ( إذ تدعون ) قال  ابن عباس  يسمعون لكم . ) ( أو ينفعونكم ) قيل بالرزق ، ) ( أو يضرون ) إن تركتم عبادتها . 
[ ص: 117 ]   ( قالوا بل وجدنا آباءنا كذلك يفعلون   ( 74 ) قال أفرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون   ( 75 ) أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون   ( 76 ) فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين   ( 77 ) الذي خلقني فهو يهدين   ( 78 ) والذي هو يطعمني ويسقين   ( 79 ) ) 

 ( قالوا بل وجدنا آباءنا كذلك يفعلون   ) معناه : إنها لا تسمع قولا ولا تجلب نفعا ، ولا تدفع ضرا ، لكن اقتدينا بآبائنا . فيه إبطال التقليد في الدين . ) ( قال أفرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون أنتم وآباؤكم الأقدمون    ) الأولون . ( فإنهم عدو لي ) أي : أعداء لي ، ووحده على معنى أن كل  معبود لكم عدو لي . فإن قيل : كيف وصف الأصنام بالعداوة وهي جمادات ؟ قيل :  معناه فإنهم عدو لي لو عبدتهم يوم القيامة كما قال تعالى : " سيكفرون بعبادتهم ويكونون عليهم ضدا   " ( مريم - 82 ) . وقال الفراء  هو  من المقلوب ، أراد : فإني عدو لهم ، لأن من عاديته فقد عاداك . وقيل : "  فإنهم عدو لي " على معنى إني لا أتولاهم ولا أطلب من جهتهم نفعا ، كما لا  يتولى العدو ، ولا يطلب من جهته النفع . 

 قوله : ( إلا رب العالمين ) اختلفوا في هذا الاستثناء ، قيل : هو استثناء  منقطع ، كأنه قال : فإنهم عدو لي لكن رب العالمين وليي . وقيل : إنهم كانوا  يعبدون الأصنام مع الله ، فقال إبراهيم    : كل من تعبدون أعدائي إلا رب العالمين . وقيل : إنهم غير معبود لي إلا رب العالمين ، فإني أعبده . وقال الحسين بن الفضل    : معناه إلا من عبد رب العالمين . ثم وصف معبوده فقال : ( الذي خلقني فهو يهدين   ) أي : يرشدني إلى طريق النجاة . ( والذي هو يطعمني ويسقين   ) أي : يرزقني ويغذوني بالطعام والشراب ، فهو رازقي ومن عنده رزقي . 
[ ص: 118 ]   ( وإذا مرضت فهو يشفين   ( 80 ) والذي يميتني ثم يحيين   ( 81 ) والذي أطمع أن يغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين   ( 82 ) رب هب لي حكما وألحقني بالصالحين   ( 83 ) ( واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين   ( 84 ) واجعلني من ورثة جنة النعيم   ( 85 ) ) 

 ( وإذا مرضت ) أضاف المرض إلى نفسه وإن كان المرض والشفاء كله من الله ، استعمالا لحسن الأدب كما قال الخضر    : " فأردت أن أعيبها   " ( الكهف - 79 ) ، وقال : " فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما   " ( الكهف - 82 ) . ) ( فهو يشفين ) أي : يبرئني من المرض . ( والذي يميتني ثم يحيين   ) أدخل " ثم " هاهنا للتراخي ، أي : يميتني في الدنيا ويحييني في الآخرة . ) ( والذي أطمع ) أي : أرجو ، ( أن يغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين   ) أي : خطاياي يوم الحساب . قال مجاهد    : هو قوله : " إني سقيم " ، وقوله : " بل فعله كبيرهم هذا " ، وقوله لسارة    : " هذه أختي " ، وزاد الحسن  وقوله للكواكب : " هذا ربي " . وأخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  حفص بن غياث  ، عن داود  ، عن الشعبي  ، عن مسروق  ، عن عائشة  قال : قلت يا رسول الله : ابن جدعان  ، كان في الجاهلية يصل الرحم ، ويطعم المساكين ، فهل ذاك نافعه ؟ قال : " لا ينفعه إنه لم يقل يوما ، رب اغفر لي خطيئتي يوم الدين " وهذا كله احتجاج من إبراهيم  على قومه ، وإخبار أنه لا يصلح للإلهية من لا يفعل هذه الأفعال . ( رب هب لي حكما   ) قال ابن عباس    : معرفة حدود الله وأحكامه . وقال مقاتل    : الفهم والعلم . وقال الكلبي    : النبوة ( وألحقني بالصالحين   ) بمن قبلي من النبيين في المنزلة والدرجة . ( واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين    ) أي : ثناء حسنا ، وذكرا جميلا وقبولا عاما في الأمم التي تجيء بعدي ،  فأعطاه الله ذلك ، فجعل كل أهل الأديان يتولونه ويثنون عليه . قال القتيبي    : وضع اللسان موضع القول على الاستعارة لأن القول يكون به . ( واجعلني من ورثة جنة النعيم   ) أي : ممن تعطيه جنة النعيم .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (314)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا أَرْبَعَ آيَاتٍ
الاية86 إلى الاية 155


( واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين   ( 86 ) ولا تخزني يوم يبعثون   ( 87 ) يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون   ( 88 ) إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم   ( 89 ) وأزلفت الجنة للمتقين   ( 90 ) وبرزت الجحيم للغاوين   ( 91 ) وقيل لهم أين ما كنتم تعبدون   ( 92 ) من دون الله هل ينصرونكم أو ينتصرون   ( 93 ) فكبكبوا فيها هم والغاوون   ( 94 ) وجنود إبليس أجمعون   ( 95 ) قالوا وهم فيها يختصمون   ( 96 ) ) 

 ( واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين   ) وقال هذا قبل أن يتبين له أنه عدو لله ، كما سبق ذكره في سورة التوبة . ) ( ولا تخزني ) لا تفضحني ( يوم يبعثون   ) ( يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون إلا من أتى الله بقلب سليم   ) أي : خالص من الشرك والشك فأما الذنوب فليس يسلم منها أحد ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : القلب السليم هو الصحيح ، وهو قلب المؤمن لأن قلب الكافر والمنافق مريض   . قال الله تعالى : " في قلوبهم مرض   " ( البقرة - 10 ) ، قال ابن عثمان النيسابوري     : هو القلب الخالي من البدعة المطمئن على السنة . ) ( وأزلفت ) قربت ) (  الجنة للمتقين ) ( وبرزت ) أظهرت ، ) ( الجحيم للغاوين ) للكافرين . ) (  وقيل لهم ) يوم القيامة ، ) ( أين ما كنتم تعبدون ) ( من دون الله هل ينصرونكم   ) يمنعونكم من العذاب ، ) ( أو ينتصرون ) لأنفسهم . ) ( فكبكبوا فيها ) قال ابن عباس    : جمعوا . وقال مجاهد    : دهوروا . وقال مقاتل    : قذفوا . وقال الزجاج    : طرح بعضهم على بعض . وقال القتيبي    : ألقوا على رءوسهم . ) ( هم والغاوون ) يعني : الشياطين ، قال قتادة  ، ومقاتل    . وقال الكلبي    : كفرة الجن . ( وجنود إبليس أجمعون   ) وهم أتباعه ومن أطاعه من الجن والإنس . ويقال : ذريته . ) ( قالوا ) أي : قال الغاوون للشياطين والمعبودين ، ( وهم فيها يختصمون   ) مع المعبودين ويجادل بعضهم بعضا . 
[ ص: 120 ]   ( تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين   ( 97 ) إذ نسويكم برب العالمين   ( 98 ) وما أضلنا إلا المجرمون   ( 99 ) فما لنا من شافعين   ( 100 ) ولا صديق حميم   ( 101 ) فلو أن لنا كرة فنكون من المؤمنين   ( 102 ) إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 103 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 104 ) كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين   ( 105 ) ) 

 ( تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين   ) .( إذ نسويكم ) نعدلكم ، ( برب العالمين ) فنعبدكم . ( وما أضلنا ) أي : ما دعانا إلى الضلال ، ) ( إلا المجرمون ) قال مقاتل    : يعني الشياطين . وقال الكلبي    : إلا أولونا الذين اقتدينا بهم . وقال أبو العالية  وعكرمة    : يعني : إبليس ، وابن آدم  الأول ، وهو قابيل ، لأنه أول من سن القتل ، وأنواع المعاصي . ( فما لنا من شافعين    ) أي : من يشفع لنا من الملائكة والنبيين والمؤمنين . ( ولا صديق حميم )  أي : قريب يشفع لنا ، يقوله الكفار حين تشفع الملائكة والنبيون والمؤمنون ،  والصديق هو الصادق في المودة بشرط الدين . أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه  ، حدثنا محمد بن الحسين اليقطيني  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله يزيد العقيلي  ، حدثنا صفوان بن صالح  ، حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ، حدثنا من سمع أبا الزبير  يقول : أشهد لسمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  يقول : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :    " إن الرجل ليقول في الجنة ما فعل صديقي فلان ، وصديقه في الجحيم ، فيقول  الله تعالى : أخرجوا له صديقه إلى الجنة ، فيقول من بقي : فما لنا من  شافعين ولا صديق حميم " قال الحسن    : استكثروا من الأصدقاء المؤمنين فإن لهم شفاعة يوم القيامة   . ( فلو أن لنا كرة   ) أي : رجعة إلى الدنيا ، ( فنكون من المؤمنين إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ) العزيز الذي لا يغالب ، فالله عزيز ، وهو في وصف عزته رحيم . قوله - عز وجل - : ( كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين   ) قيل  للحسن البصري    : يا أبا سعيد  أرأيت قوله : ( كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين   ) و ( كذبت عاد المرسلين   ) و ( كذبت ثمود المرسلين   ) وإنما   [ ص: 121 ] أرسل إليهم رسول واحد ؟ قال : إن الآخر جاء بما جاء الأول ، فإذا كذبوا واحدا فقد كذبوا الرسل أجمعين   .
( إذ قال لهم أخوهم نوح ألا تتقون   ( 106 ) إني لكم رسول أمين   ( 107 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 108 ) وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين   ( 109 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 110 ) قالوا أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون   ( 111 ) ( قال وما علمي بما كانوا يعملون   ( 112 ) إن حسابهم إلا على ربي لو تشعرون   ( 113 ) وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين   ( 114 ) إن أنا إلا نذير مبين   ( 115 ) قالوا لئن لم تنته يا نوح لتكونن من المرجومين   ( 116 ) 

 ( إذ قال لهم أخوهم   ) في النسب لا في الدين . ( نوح ألا تتقون إني لكم رسول أمين   ) على الوحي . ( فاتقوا الله ) بطاعته وعبادته ، ) ( وأطيعون ) فيما آمركم به من الإيمان والتوحيد . ( وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري   ) ثوابي ، ( إلا على رب العالمين فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ) . ( قالوا أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون   ) قرأ يعقوب    : " وأتباعك الأرذلون " السفلة . وعن ابن عباس  قال : الصاغة . وقال عكرمة  الحاكة والأساكفة . ) ( قال ) نوح  ، ( وما علمي بما كانوا يعملون    ) أي : ما أعلم أعمالهم وصنائعهم ، وليس علي من دناءة مكاسبهم وأحوالهم  شيء إنما كلفت أن أدعوهم إلى الله ، ولي منهم ظاهر أمرهم . ( إن حسابهم )  ما حسابهم ، ( إلا على ربي لو تشعرون   ) لو تعلمون ذلك ما عبتموهم بصنائعهم . قال الزجاج    : الصناعات لا تضر في الديانات . وقيل : معناه : أي : لم أعلم أن الله يهديهم ويضلكم ويوفقهم ويخذلكم . ) ( وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين إن أنا إلا نذير مبين   ) . ( قالوا لئن لم تنته يا نوح   ) عما تقول ، ( لتكونن من المرجومين   ) قال مقاتل  والكلبي    : من المقتولين بالحجارة . وقال الضحاك    : من المشتومين . 
[ ص: 122 ]   ( قال رب إن قومي كذبون   ( 117 ) فافتح بيني وبينهم فتحا ونجني ومن معي من المؤمنين   ( 118 ) فأنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك المشحون   ( 119 ) ثم أغرقنا بعد الباقين   ( 120 ) إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 121 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 122 ) كذبت عاد المرسلين   ( 123 ) إذ قال لهم أخوهم هود ألا تتقون   ( 124 ) إني لكم رسول أمين   ( 125 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 126 ) وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين   ( 127 ) أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون   ( 128 ) 

 ( قال رب إن قومي كذبون فافتح   ) فاحكم ، ( بيني وبينهم فتحا   ) حكما ،   ( ونجني ومن معي من المؤمنين فأنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك المشحون   ) الموقر المملوء من الناس والطير والحيوان كلها . ( ثم أغرقنا بعد الباقين   ) أي : أغرقنا بعد إنجاء نوح وأهله : من بقي من قومه . ( إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( كذبت عاد المرسلين إذ قال لهم أخوهم هود   ) يعني في النسب لا في الدين ، ( ألا تتقون ) ( إني لكم رسول أمين   ) على الرسالة ، قال الكلبي    : أمين فيكم قبل الرسالة ، فكيف تتهمونني اليوم ؟ . ( فاتقوا الله وأطيعون وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين   ) ( أتبنون بكل ريع ) قال الوالبي  عن ابن عباس    : أي : بكل شرف . وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : بكل طريق ، وهو رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس  ، وعن مجاهد  قال  : هو الفج بين الجبلين . وعنه أيضا : إنه المنظرة . ( آية ) أي : علامة ، (  تعبثون ) بمن مر بالطريق ، والمعنى : أنهم كانوا يبنون المواضع المرتفعة  ليشرفوا على المارة والسابلة فيسخروا منهم ويعبثوا بهم . وعن سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد    : هذا في بروج الحمام أنكر عليهم هود اتخاذها ، بدليل قوله : ( تعبثون ) أي : تلعبون ، وهم كانوا   [ ص: 123 ] يلعبون بالحمام . وقال أبو عبيدة : الريع : المكان المرتفع . 
( وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون   ( 129 ) وإذا بطشتم بطشتم جبارين   ( 130 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 131 ) واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون   ( 132 ) أمدكم بأنعام وبنين   ( 133 ) وجنات وعيون   ( 134 ) إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 135 ) قالوا سواء علينا أوعظت أم لم تكن من الواعظين   ( 136 ) ( إن هذا إلا خلق الأولين   ( 137 ) 

 ( وتتخذون مصانع   ) قال ابن عباس    : أبنية . وقال مجاهد    : قصورا مشيدة . وعن الكلبي    : أنها الحصون . وقال قتادة     : مآخذ الماء ، يعني الحياض ، واحدتها مصنعة ) ( لعلكم تخلدون ) أي :  كأنكم تبقون فيها خالدين . والمعنى : أنهم كانوا يستوثقون المصانع كأنهم لا  يموتون . ( وإذا بطشتم ) أخذتم وسطوتم ، ( بطشتم جبارين ) قتلا بالسيف  وضربا بالسوط ، " والجبار " : الذي يقتل ويضرب على الغضب . ( فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ) . ( واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون   ) أي : أعطاكم من الخير ما تعلمون ، ثم ذكر ما أعطاهم فقال : ( أمدكم بأنعام وبنين وجنات وعيون   ) أي : بساتين وأنهار . ( إني أخاف عليكم   ) قال ابن عباس    : إن عصيتموني ، ( عذاب يوم عظيم قالوا سواء علينا   ) أي : مستو عندنا ، ( أوعظت أم لم تكن من الواعظين   ) الوعظ كلام يلين القلب بذكر الوعد والوعيد . قال الكلبي    : نهيتنا أم لم تكن من الناهين لنا . ) ( إن هذا ) ما هذا ( إلا خلق الأولين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأبو جعفر  ، وأبو عمرو  ،  والكسائي  ، ويعقوب    : " خلق " بفتح الخاء وسكون اللام ، أي : اختلاق الأولين وكذبهم دليل هذه القراءة قوله   [ ص: 124 ] تعالى  : " وتخلقون إفكا " ( العنكبوت - 17 ) ، وقرأ الآخرون " خلق " بضم الخاء  واللام ، أي : عادة الأولين من قبلنا ، وأمرهم أنهم يعيشون ما عاشوا ثم  يموتون ولا بعث ولا حساب . 
( وما نحن بمعذبين   ( 138 ) فكذبوه فأهلكناهم إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 139 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 140 ) كذبت ثمود المرسلين   ( 141 ) إذ قال لهم أخوهم صالح ألا تتقون   ( 142 ) إني لكم رسول أمين   ( 143 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 144 ) وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين   ( 145 ) أتتركون في ما هاهنا آمنين   ( 146 ) في جنات وعيون   ( 147 ) وزروع ونخل طلعها هضيم   ( 148 ) 

 ( وما نحن بمعذبين فكذبوه فأهلكناهم إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( كذبت ثمود المرسلين إذ قال لهم أخوهم صالح ألا تتقون إني لكم رسول أمين فاتقوا الله وأطيعون وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين أتتركون في ما هاهنا   ) أي : في الدنيا ( آمنين ) من العذاب . ( في جنات وعيون وزروع ونخل طلعها   ) ثمرها ، يريد ما يطلع منها من الثمر ، ( هضيم ) قال ابن عباس    : لطيف ، ومنه : هضيم الكشح ، إذا كان لطيفا . وروى عطية  عنه : يانع نضيج . وقال عكرمة    : هو اللين . وقال الحسن    : هو الرخو . وقال مجاهد    : متهشم متفتت إذا مس ، وذلك أنه ما دام رطبا فهو هضيم ، فإذا يبس فهو هشيم . وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : قد ركب بعضه بعضا [ حتى هضم بعضه بعضا ] أي : كسره . وقال أهل اللغة : هو المنضم بعضه إلى بعض في وعائه قبل أن يظهر . وقال الأزهري    : الهضيم هو الداخل بعضه في بعض من النضج والنعومة . وقيل : هضيم أي : هاضم يهضم الطعام . وكل هذا للطافته .
[ ص: 125 ]   ( وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتا فارهين   ( 149 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 150 ) ولا تطيعوا أمر المسرفين   ( 151 ) الذين يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون   ( 152 ) قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين   ( 153 ) ما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا فأت بآية إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 154 ) قال هذه ناقة لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم   ( 155 ) ) 

 ( وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتا فارهين    ) وقرئ : " فرهين " قيل : معناهما واحد . وقيل : فارهين أي : حاذقين  بنحتها ، من قولهم فره الرجل فراهة فهو فاره ، ومن قرأ " فرهين " قال ابن عباس    : أشرين بطرين . وقال عكرمة    : ناعمين . وقال مجاهد    : شرهين . قال قتادة    : معجبين بصنيعكم ، قال  السدي    : متجبرين . وقال أبو عبيدة    : مرحين . وقال الأخفش  فرحين . والعرب تعاقب بين الهاء والحاء مثل : مدحته ومدهته . قال الضحاك    : كيسين . ( فاتقوا الله وأطيعون ولا تطيعوا أمر المسرفين   ) قال ابن عباس    : المشركين . وقال مقاتل    : هم التسعة الذين عقروا الناقة . ( الذين يفسدون في الأرض   ) بالمعاصي ، ( ولا يصلحون   ) لا يطيعون الله فيما أمرهم به . ( قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين   ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : من المسحورين المخدوعين ، أي : ممن سحر مرة بعد مرة . وقال الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس     : أي : من المخلوقين المعللين بالطعام والشراب ، يقال : سحره ، أي : علله  بالطعام والشراب ، يريد : إنك تأكل الطعام والشراب ولست بملك ، بل : ( ما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا فأت بآية   ) على صحة ما تقول ، ( إن كنت من الصادقين   ) أنك رسول الله إلينا . ( قال هذه ناقة لها شرب   ) حظ ونصيب من الماء ، ( ولكم شرب يوم معلوم   ) 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (315)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الشُّعَرَاءِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا أَرْبَعَ آيَاتٍ
الاية156 إلى الاية 215

**[ ص: 126 ]   ( ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 156 ) فعقروها فأصبحوا نادمين   ( 157 ) فأخذهم العذاب إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 158 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 159 ) ) ( كذبت قوم لوط المرسلين   ( 160 ) إذ قال لهم أخوهم لوط ألا تتقون   ( 161 ) إني لكم رسول أمين   ( 162 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 163 ) وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين   ( 164 ) أتأتون الذكران من العالمين   ( 165 ) وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم بل أنتم قوم عادون   ( 166 ) قالوا لئن لم تنته يا لوط لتكونن من المخرجين   ( 167 ) قال إني لعملكم من القالين   ( 168 ) رب نجني وأهلي مما يعملون   ( 169 ) فنجيناه وأهله أجمعين   ( 170 ) إلا عجوزا في الغابرين   ( 171 ) ) 

 ( ولا تمسوها بسوء   ) بعقر ، ( فيأخذكم عذاب يوم عظيم فعقروها فأصبحوا نادمين   ) على عقرها حين رأوا العذاب . ( فأخذهم العذاب إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ) قوله تعالى : ( كذبت  قوم لوط المرسلين إذ قال لهم أخوهم لوط ألا تتقون إني لكم رسول أمين  فاتقوا الله وأطيعون وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين  أتأتون الذكران   ) قال مقاتل    : يعني جماع الرجال . ( من العالمين   ) يعني من بني آدم . ( وتذرون ما خلق لكم ربكم من أزواجكم   ) قال مجاهد    : تركتم أقبال النساء إلى أدبار الرجال ، ( بل أنتم قوم عادون   ) معتدون ، مجاوزون الحلال إلى الحرام . ( قالوا لئن لم تنته يا لوط لتكونن من المخرجين   ) من قريتنا . ( قال إني لعملكم من القالين   ) المبغضين ، ثم دعا فقال : ( رب نجني وأهلي مما يعملون   ) من العمل الخبيث . قال الله تعالى : ( فنجيناه وأهله أجمعين إلا عجوزا في الغابرين   ) وهي امرأة لوط ، بقيت في العذاب والهلاك . 
[ ص: 127 ]   ( ثم دمرنا الآخرين   ( 172 ) وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين   ( 173 ) إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 174 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 175 ) كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين   ( 176 ) إذ قال لهم شعيب ألا تتقون   ( 177 ) إني لكم رسول أمين   ( 178 ) فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 179 ) وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين   ( 180 ) أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين   ( 181 ) وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم   ( 182 ) ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين   ( 183 ) ) 

 ( واتقوا الذي خلقكم والجبلة الأولين   ( 184 ) ) 

 ( ثم دمرنا الآخرين   ) أي : أهلكناكم . ( وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين   ) قال وهب بن منبه : الكبريت والنار . ( إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين   ) وهم قوم شعيب  عليه السلام ، قرأ العراقيون     : " الآيكة " هاهنا وفي " ص " بالهمزة وسكون اللام وكسر التاء ، وقرأ  الآخرون : " ليكة " بفتح اللام والتاء غير مهموز ، جعلوها اسم البلد ، وهو  لا ينصرف ، ولم يختلفوا في سورة " الحجر " و " ق " أنهما مهموزان مكسوران ،  والأيكة : الغيضة من الشجر الملتف . ( إذ قال لهم شعيب   ) ولم يقل أخوهم; لأنه لم يكن من أصحاب الأيكة  في النسب ، فلما ذكر مدين  قال أخاهم شعيبا  لأنه كان منهم ، وكان الله تعالى بعثه إلى قومه أهل مدين  وإلى أصحاب الأيكة    . ) ( ألا تتقون ) ( إني لكم رسول أمين فاتقوا الله وأطيعون وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين    ) وإنما كانت دعوة هؤلاء الأنبياء كلهم فيما حكى الله عنهم على صيغة  واحدة لاتفاقهم على الأمر بالتقوى والطاعة والإخلاص في العبادة والامتناع  من أخذ الأجر على الدعوة وتبليغ الرسالة . ( أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين   ) الناقصين لحقوق الناس بالكيل والوزن .   [ ص: 128 ]   ) ( وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ولا تبخسوا الناس أشياءهم ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين واتقوا الذي خلقكم والجبلة   ) الخليقة ، ) ( الأولين ) يعني : الأمم المتقدمين ، والجبلة : الخلق ، يقال : جبل أي : خلق . 
( قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين   ( 185 ) وما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا وإن نظنك لمن الكاذبين   ( 186 ) فأسقط علينا كسفا من السماء إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 187 ) قال ربي أعلم بما تعملون   ( 188 ) فكذبوه فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 189 ) إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين   ( 190 ) وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 191 ) وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين   ( 192 ) نزل به الروح الأمين   ( 193 ) على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين   ( 194 ) بلسان عربي مبين   ( 195 ) ) 

 ( قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين   ( 185 ) وما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا وإن نظنك لمن الكاذبين   ( 186 ) فأسقط علينا كسفا من السماء إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 187 ) قال ربي أعلم بما تعملون   ( 188 ) ) أي : من نقصان الكيل والوزن ، وهو مجازيكم بأعمالكم ، وليس العذاب إلي وما علي إلا الدعوة . ) ( فكذبوه فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة    ) وذلك أنه أخذهم حر شديد ، فكانوا يدخلون الأسراب فإذا دخلوها وجدوها  أشد حرا فخرجوا ، فأظلتهم سحابة ، وهي الظلة ، فاجتمعوا تحتها ، فأمطرت  عليهم نارا فاحترقوا ، ذكرناه في سورة هود . ( إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( وإنه ) يعني القرآن . ( وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين نزل به الروح الأمين   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  ، وأبو عمرو  ، وحفص    : " نزل " خفيف ، " الروح الأمين " برفع الحاء والنون ، أي " نزل جبريل  بالقرآن . وقرأ الآخرون بتشديد الزاي وفتح الحاء والنون أي : نزل الله به جبريل  ، لقوله - عز وجل - : " وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين   " . ) ( على قلبك ) يا محمد  حتى وعيته ، ( لتكون من المنذرين   ) المخوفين . ( بلسان عربي مبين   ) [ قال ابن عباس    : بلسان قريش  ليفهموا ما فيه ] . 
[ ص: 129 ]   ( وإنه لفي زبر الأولين   ( 196 ) أولم يكن لهم آية أن يعلمه علماء بني إسرائيل   ( 197 ) ولو نزلناه على بعض الأعجمين   ( 198 ) فقرأه عليهم ما كانوا به مؤمنين   ( 199 ) كذلك سلكناه في قلوب المجرمين   ( 200 ) ) 

 ( وإنه ) أي : ذكر إنزال القرآن ، قاله أكثر المفسرين . وقال مقاتل    : ذكر محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونعته ، ( لفي زبر الأولين أولم يكن لهم آية   ) [ قرأ ابن عامر     : " تكن " بالتاء " آية " بالرفع ، جعل الآية اسما وخبره : ) ( أن يعلمه )  وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ، " آية " نصب ، جعلوا الآية خبر يكن ، معناه : أولم  يكن لهؤلاء المنكرين علم بني إسرائيل آية ، أي : علامة ودلالة على نبوة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، لأن العلماء الذين كانوا من بني إسرائيل ، كانوا يخبرون بوجود ذكره في كتبهم ، وهم :  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه . قال ابن عباس    : بعث أهل مكة  إلى اليهود  وهم بالمدينة  فسألوهم عن محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقالوا : إن هذا لزمانه ، وإنا نجد في التوراة نعته وصفته ، فكان ذلك آية على صدقه   . 

 قوله تعالى : ) ( أن يعلمه ) يعني : يعلم محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( علماء بني إسرائيل   ) قال عطية    : كانوا خمسة :  عبد الله بن سلام  ، وابن يامين  ، وثعلبة  ، وأسد  ، وأسيد     . ) ( ولو نزلناه ) يعني القرآن ، ) ( على بعض الأعجمين ) جمع الأعجمي ،  وهو الذي لا يفصح ولا يحسن العربية وإن كان عربيا في النسب ، والعجمي :  منسوب إلى العجم ، وإن كان فصيحا . ومعنى الآية : ولو نزلناه على رجل ليس  بعربي اللسان . ) ( فقرأه عليهم ) بغير لغة العرب ، ( ما كانوا به مؤمنين   ) وقالوا : ما نفقه قولك ، نظيره قوله - عز وجل - : " ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته   " ( فصلت - 44 ) ، وقيل : معناه ولو نزلناه على رجل ليس من العرب لما آمنوا به أنفة من اتباعه . ( كذلك سلكناه   ) قال ابن عباس  ، والحسن  ، ومجاهد    : أدخلنا الشرك والتكذيب ( في قلوب المجرمين   )
[ ص: 130 ]   ( لا يؤمنون به حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   ( 201 ) فيأتيهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   ( 202 ) فيقولوا هل نحن منظرون   ( 203 ) أفبعذابنا يستعجلون   ( 204 ) أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين   ( 205 ) ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون   ( 206 ) ( ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون   ( 207 ) وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا لها منذرون   ( 208 ) ذكرى وما كنا ظالمين   ( 209 ) وما تنزلت به الشياطين   ( 210 ) وما ينبغي لهم وما يستطيعون   ( 211 ) إنهم عن السمع لمعزولون   ( 212 ) فلا تدع مع الله إلها آخر فتكون من المعذبين   ( 213 ) 

 ( لا يؤمنون به ) أي : بالقرآن ( حتى يروا العذاب الأليم   ) يعني : عند الموت . ) ( فيأتيهم ) يعني : العذاب ) ( بغتة ) فجأة ) ( وهم لا يشعرون ) به في الدنيا . ( فيقولوا هل نحن منظرون   ) أي : لنؤمن ونصدق ، يتمنون الرجعة والنظرة . قال مقاتل    : لما أوعدهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالعذاب ، قالوا : إلى متى توعدنا بالعذاب ؟ متى هذا العذاب ؟ قال الله تعالى : ( أفبعذابنا يستعجلون أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين   ) كثيرة في الدنيا ، يعني : كفار مكة  ، ولم نهلكهم . ( ثم جاءهم ما كانوا يوعدون   ) يعني : بالعذاب . ( ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون    ) به في تلك السنين . والمعنى : أنهم وإن طال تمتعهم بنعيم الدنيا فإذا  أتاهم العذاب لم يغن عنهم طول التمتع شيئا ، ويكون كأنهم لم يكونوا في نعيم  قط . ( وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا لها منذرون   ) رسل ينذرونهم . ) ( ذكرى ) محلها نصب ، أي : ينذرونهم ، تذكرة ، وقيل : رفع أي : تلك ذكرى ( وما كنا ظالمين   ) في تعذيبهم حيث قدمنا الحجة عليهم وأعذرنا إليهم . ( وما تنزلت به الشياطين   ) وذلك أن المشركين كانوا يقولون إن الشياطين يلقون القرآن على لسان محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال جل ذكره : " وما تنزلت به " ، أي :  بالقرآن ، الشياطين . ) ( وما ينبغي لهم ) أن ينزلوا بالقرآن ) ( وما  يستطيعون ) ذلك . ) ( إنهم عن السمع ) أي : عن استراق السمع من السماء ) (  لمعزولون ) أي : محجوبون بالشهب مرجومون . ( فلا تدع مع الله إلها آخر فتكون من المعذبين   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يحذر   [ ص: 131 ] به غيره ، يقول : أنت أكرم الخلق علي ولو اتخذت إلها غيري لعذبتك . 
( وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين   ( 214 ) ) 

 ( وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين   ) روى محمد بن إسحاق  ، عن عبد الغفار بن القاسم  ، عن  المنهال بن عمرو  ، عن  عبد الله بن الحارث بن نوفل بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب  ، عن  عبد الله بن عباس  ، عن  علي بن أبي طالب    . قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين   ) دعاني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " يا علي  إن الله يأمرني أن أنذر عشيرتي الأقربين فضقت بذلك ذرعا وعرفت أني متى أباديهم بهذا الأمر أرى منهم ما أكره ، فصمت عليها جاءني جبريل  ، فقال لي : يا محمد  إلا تفعل ما تؤمر يعذبك ربك ، فاصنع لنا صاعا من طعام واجعل عليه رجل شاة ، واملأ لنا عسا من لبن ، ثم اجمع لي بني عبد المطلب  حتى أبلغهم ما أمرت به " . قال علي  رضي  الله عنه : ففعلت ما أمرني به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم  دعوتهم له ، وهم يومئذ أربعون رجلا يزيدون رجلا أو ينقصونه ، فيهم أعمامه أبو طالب  ، وحمزة  ، والعباس  ، وأبو لهب  ،  فلما اجتمعوا إليه دعاني بالطعام الذي صنعته فجئت به ، فلما وضعته تناول  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جذبة من اللحم ، فشقها بأسنانه ثم ألقاها  في نواحي الصحفة ، ثم قال : " خذوا باسم الله " فأكل القوم حتى ما لهم  بشيء حاجة ، وايم الله إن كان الرجل الواحد منهم ليأكل مثل ما قدمت لجميعهم  ، ثم قال : " اسق القوم " فجئتهم بذلك العس ، فشربوا حتى رووا جميعا ،  وايم الله إن كان الرجل الواحد منهم ليشرب مثله . فلما أراد رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يكلمهم بدره أبو لهب  فقال : سحركم صاحبكم ، فتفرق القوم ولم يكلمهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال الغد : " يا علي  إن  هذا الرجل قد سبقني إلى ما سمعت من القوم فتفرق القوم قبل أن أكلمهم ، فعد  لنا من الطعام بمثل ما صنعت ثم اجمعهم " ، ففعلت ثم جمعتهم فدعاني بالطعام  فقربته ، ففعل كما فعل بالأمس ، فأكلوا وشربوا ثم تكلم رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " يا بني عبد المطلب  إني  قد جئتكم بخيري الدنيا والآخرة . وقد أمرني الله تعالى أن أدعوكم إليه ،  فأيكم يوازرني على أمري هذا ؟ ويكون أخي ووصيي وخليفتي فيكم ، فأحجم القوم  عنها جميعا ، فقلت - وأنا أحدثهم سنا - أنا يا نبي الله أكون وزيرك عليه .  قال : فأخذ برقبتي ثم قال : إن هذا أخي ووصيي وخليفتي فيكم ، فاسمعوا له  وأطيعوا " ، فقام القوم يضحكون ، ويقولون لأبي طالب    : قد أمرك أن تسمع لعلي وتطيع   .   [ ص: 132 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يوسف بن موسى  ، حدثنا أبو أسامة  ، حدثنا الأعمش  ، حدثنا عمرو بن مرة  ، عن سعيد بن جبير  ، عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : لما نزلت : ( وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين   ) " ورهطك منهم المخلصين " خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى صعد الصفا  ،  فهتف يا صاحباه ، فقالوا : من هذا ؟ فاجتمعوا إليه فقال : " أرأيتكم إن  أخبرتكم أن خيلا تخرج من صفح هذا الجبل أكنتم مصدقي " ؟ قالوا : ما جربنا  عليك كذبا قال : " فإني نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد " فقال أبو لهب    : تبا لك ما جمعتنا إلا لهذا ، ثم قام : فنزلت " تبت يدا أبي لهب وقد تب " هكذا قرأ الأعمش  يومئذ . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عمر بن حفص بن غياث ،  حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا الأعمش  ، حدثني عمرو بن مرة  ، عن سعيد بن جبير  ، عن ابن عباس  قال : لما نزلت ) ( وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين   ) صعد النبي على الصفا  فجعل ينادي : " يا بني فهر  ، يا بني عدي - لبطون قريش    - حتى اجتمعوا ، فجعل الرجل إذا لم يستطع أن يخرج أرسل رسولا لينظر ما هو ، فجاء أبو لهب  وقريش  ،  فقال : أرأيتكم لو أخبرتكم أن خيلا بالوادي تريد أن تغير عليكم أكنتم  مصدقي ؟ قالوا : نعم ، ما جربنا عليك إلا صدقا ، قال : " فإني نذير لكم بين  يدي عذاب شديد " ، فقال أبو لهب    : تبا لك سائر اليوم ألهذا جمعتنا ؟ فنزلت : تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب 
[ ص: 133 ]   ) ( واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين   ( 215 ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  ، عن الزهري  ، أخبرني  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  وأبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  ، أن  أبا هريرة  قال : قام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين أنزل الله تعالى : ( وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين   ) فقال : " يا معشر قريش  ، أو كلمة نحوها ، اشتروا أنفسكم لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئا ، يا بني عبد مناف  لا أغني عنكم من الله شيئا ، يا  عباس بن عبد المطلب  لا أغني عنك من الله شيئا ، يا صفية  عمة رسول الله لا أغني عنك من الله شيئا ، ويا  فاطمة بنت محمد  سليني ما شئت من مالي لا أغني عنك من الله شيئا "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري  ، أخبرني جدي أبو سهل بن عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزاز  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن قتادة  ، عن  مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير  ، عن عياض بن حمار المجاشعي  قال  : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الله - عز وجل - أمرني أن  أعلمكم ما جهلتم مما علمني يومي هذا ، وإنه قال : إن كل مال نحلته عبادي  فهو لهم حلال ، وإني خلقت عبادي حنفاء كلهم ، فأتتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن  دينهم ، وحرمت عليهم ما أحللت لهم ، وأمرتهم أن يشركوا بي ما لم أنزل به  سلطانا وإن الله نظر إلى أهل الأرض فمقتهم عربهم وعجمهم إلا بقايا من أهل  الكتاب ، وإن الله تعالى أمرني أن أخوف قريشا  ،  فقلت : يا رب إنهم إذا يثلغوا رأسي حتى يدعوه خبزة ، فقال : إنما بعثتك  لأبتليك وأبتلي بك ، وقد أنزلت عليك كتابا لا يغسله الماء ، تقرؤه في  المنام واليقظة ، فاغزهم نغزك ، وأنفق ننفق عليك ، وابعث جيشا نمددك بخمسة  أمثالهم ، وقاتل بمن أطاعك من عصاك ،  ثم قال : أهل الجنة ثلاثة : إمام مقسط ، ورجل رحيم رقيق القلب بكل ذي قربى  ومسلم ، ورجل غني متصدق ، وأهل النار خمسة : الضعيف الذي لا دين له ،  الذين هم فيكم تبع لا يبتغون بذلك أهلا ولا مالا ورجل إن أصبح أصبح يخادعك  عن أهلك ومالك ، ورجل لا يخفى له طمع - وإن دق - إلا ذهب به ، والشنظير  الفاحش . قال : وذكر البخل والكذب " . قوله - عز وجل - : ( واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين   ) . 



*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (316)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
** سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية1 إلى الاية 9


[ ص: 134 ]   ( فإن عصوك فقل إني بريء مما تعملون   ( 216 ) وتوكل على العزيز الرحيم   ( 217 ) الذي يراك حين تقوم   ( 218 ) وتقلبك في الساجدين   ( 219 ) إنه هو السميع العليم   ( 220 ) ) 

 ( فإن عصوك فقل إني بريء مما تعملون   ) من الكفر وعبادة غير الله . ) ( وتوكل ) قرأ أهل المدينة  ، والشام    : " فتوكل " بالفاء ، وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم وقرأ الباقون بالواو " وتوكل " ) ( على العزيز الرحيم   ) ليكفيك كيد الأعداء . ( الذي يراك حين تقوم   ) إلى صلاتك ، عن أكثر المفسرين . وقال مجاهد    : الذي يراك أينما كنت . وقيل : حين تقوم لدعائهم . ( وتقلبك في الساجدين   ) أي : يرى تقلبك في صلاتك في حال قيامك وركوعك وسجودك وقعودك . قال عكرمة  وعطية  عن ابن عباس    : في الساجدين أي : في المصلين . وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : أي مع المصلين في الجماعة ، يقول : يراك حين تقوم وحدك للصلاة ويراك إذا صليت مع المصلين في الجماعة . وقال مجاهد    : يرى تقلب بصرك في المصلين ، فإنه كان يبصر من خلفه كما يبصر من أمامه . أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن  أبي الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " هل ترون قبلتي هاهنا ، فوالله  ما يخفى علي خشوعكم ولا ركوعكم ، إني لأراكم من وراء ظهري " وقال الحسن    : " وتقلبك في الساجدين " أي : تصرفك وذهابك ومجيئك في أصحابك المؤمنين . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : يعني وتصرفك في أحوالك ، كما كانت الأنبياء من قبلك . والساجدون : هم الأنبياء . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : أراد تقلبك في أصلاب الأنبياء من نبي إلى نبي حتى أخرجك في هذه الأمة . ( إنه هو السميع العليم   ) . 
[ ص: 135 ]   ( هل أنبئكم على من تنزل الشياطين   ( 221 ) تنزل على كل أفاك أثيم   ( 222 ) يلقون السمع وأكثرهم كاذبون   ( 223 ) والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون   ( 224 ) ألم تر أنهم في كل واد يهيمون   ( 225 ) ) 

 ( هل أنبئكم   ) أخبركم ( على من تنزل الشياطين   ) هذا جواب قولهم : تنزل عليه شيطان ، ثم بين فقال : ) ( تنزل ) أي : تتنزل ) ( على كل أفاك   ) كذاب ) ( أثيم   ) فاجر ، قال قتادة    : هم الكهنة ، يسترق الجن السمع ثم يلقون إلى أوليائهم من الإنس . وهو قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( يلقون السمع   ) ( يلقون السمع   ) أي : يستمعون من الملائكة مستقرين ، فيلقون إلى الكهنة ) ( وأكثرهم كاذبون   ) لأنهم يخلطون به كذبا كثيرا . قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون   ) قال أهل التفسير : أراد شعراء الكفار الذين كانوا يهجون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وذكر مقاتل  أسماءهم ، فقال : منهم عبد الله بن الزبعرى السهمي  ، وهبيرة بن أبي وهب المخزومي  ، ومشافع بن عبد مناف    . وأبو عزة بن عبد الله الجمحي  ، وأمية بن أبي الصلت الثقفي  ، تكلموا بالكذب وبالباطل ، وقالوا : نحن نقول مثل ما يقول محمد     . وقالوا الشعر ، واجتمع إليهم غواة من قومهم يستمعون أشعارهم حين يهجون  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ، ويروون عنهم وذلك . قوله : )  والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون ( هم الرواة الذين يروون هجاء [ النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم و المسلمين . وقال قتادة ومجاهد : الغاوون هم الشياطين . وقال  الضحاك : تهاجى رجلان على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أحدهما من  الأنصار والآخر من قوم آخرين ، ومع كل واحد منهما غواة من قومه ، وهم  السفهاء فنزلت هذه الآية . وهي رواية عطية عن ابن عباس    . ( ألم تر أنهم في كل واد   ) من أودية الكلام ) ( يهيمون ) جائرون وعن طريق الحق حائدون ، والهائم : الذاهب على وجهه لا مقصد له .   [ ص: 136 ] 

 قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - في هذه الآية : في كل لغو يخوضون وقال مجاهد    : في كل فن يفتنون . وقال قتادة     : يمدحون بالباطل ويستمعون ويهجون بالباطل فالوادي مثل لفنون الكلام ،  كما يقال : أنا في واد وأنت في واد . وقيل : " في كل واد يهيمون " أي : على  كل حرف من حروف الهجاء يصوغون القوافي .
( وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون   ( 226 ) إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وذكروا الله كثيرا وانتصروا من بعد ما ظلموا وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون   ( 227 ) ) 

 ( وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون   ) أي : يكذبون في شعرهم ، يقولون : فعلنا وفعلنا ، وهم كذبة . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ، حدثنا علي بن الجعد  ، أخبرنا شعبة  عن الأعمش  ، عن ذكوان  ، عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لأن يمتلئ جوف أحدكم قيحا ، خير له من أن يمتلئ شعرا " ثم  استثنى شعراء المسلمين الذين كانوا يجيبون شعراء الجاهلية ، ويهجون شعراء  الكفار ، وينافحون عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ، منهم حسان بن ثابت  ،  وعبد الله بن رواحة  ،  وكعب بن مالك  ، فقال : (    ( إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات   ) أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ، أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك  ،  عن أبيه ، أنه قال للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن الله قد أنزل في  الشعر ما أنزل فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن المؤمن يجاهد  بسيفه ولسانه ، والذي نفسي بيده لكأنما ترمونهم به نضح النبل "   .   [ ص: 137 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  ، أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور  ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا جعفر بن سليمان  ، حدثنا ثابت  ، عن أنس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دخل مكة  في عمرة القضاء  وابن رواحة  يمشي بين يديه ويقول : 
**خلوا بني الكفار عن سبيله اليوم نضربكم على تنزيله     ضربا يزيل الهام عن مقيله 
ويذهل الخليل عن خليله* *

 فقال له عمر    : يا ابن رواحة  بين يدي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وفي حرم الله تقول الشعر ؟ فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " خل عنه يا عمر  ، فلهي أسرع فيهم من نضح النبل " أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا حجاج بن منهال  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، أخبرني عدي  أنه سمع البراء  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لحسان    : " اهجهم أو هاجهم وجبريل  معك "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن موسى الفزاري   وعلي بن حجر    - المعنى واحد - قالا حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن أبي الزناد  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  قالت : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يضع  لحسان بن ثابت  منبرا  في المسجد يقوم عليه قائما يفاخر عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو  ينافح عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ويقول رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : " إن الله يؤيد حسان بروح القدس ، ما ينافح أو يفاخر عن رسول الله "   . أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغفار بن محمد  ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا عبد الملك بن شعيب بن الليث  ،   [ ص: 138 ] حدثني أبي عن جدي ، حدثنا خالد بن زيد  ، حدثني سعيد بن أبي هلال  عن عمارة بن غزية  ، عن محمد بن إبراهيم  ، عن أبي عن سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  عن عائشة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " اهجوا قريشا  فإنه أشد عليهم من رشق النبل " ، فأرسل إلى ابن رواحة  فقال : " اهجهم " ، فهجاهم فلم يرض ، فأرسل إلى  كعب بن مالك  ، ثم أرسل إلى حسان بن ثابت  ، فلما دخل عليه قال حسان     : قد آن لكم أن ترسلوا إلى هذا الأسد الضارب بذنبه ثم أدلع لسانه ، فجعل  يحركه ، فقال : والذي بعثك بالحق لأفرينهم بلساني فري الأديم ، فقال رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تعجل ، فإن أبا بكر  أعلم قريش  بأنسابها ، وإن لي فيهم نسبا حتى يخلص لك نسبي " ، فأتاه حسان  ثم رجع ، فقال : يا رسول الله قد خلص لي نسبك ، والذي بعثك بالحق لأسلنك منهم كما تسل الشعرة من العجين . قالت عائشة    : فسمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول لحسان    : " إن روح القدس لا يزال يؤيدك ، ما نافحت عن الله ورسوله " ، وقالت : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " هجاهم حسان  فشفى واشتفى " ، قال حسان    : 
**هجوت محمدا  فأجبت عنه     وعند الله في ذاك الجزاء 
هجوت محمدا  برا حنيفا     رسول الله شيمته الوفاء 
فإن أبي ووالدتي وعرضي     لعرض محمد  منكم وقاء 
فمن يهجو رسول الله منكم     ويمدحه وينصره سواء 
وجبريل  رسول الله فينا     وروح القدس ليس له كفاء 
**

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري  ، أخبرني أبو بكر بن عبد الرحمن  أن  مروان بن الحكم  أخبره أن عبد الرحمن بن الأسود بن عبد يغوث  أخبره أن أبي بن كعب  أخبره أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إن من الشعر لحكمة   " قالت عائشة  رضي الله تعالى عنها : الشعر كلام ، فمنه حسن ، ومنه قبيح ، فخذ الحسن ودع القبيح وقال الشعبي    : كان أبو بكر  رضي الله تعالى عنه يقول الشعر ، وكان عمر  رضي الله تعالى عنه يقول الشعر ، وكان علي  رضي الله تعالى عنه أشعر الثلاثة   .   [ ص: 139 ] 

 وروي عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه كان ينشد الشعر في المسجد ويستنشده; فروي أنه دعا عمر بن أبي ربيعة المخزومي  فاستنشده القصيدة التي قالها فقال : 
**أمن آل نعم أنت غاد فمبكر     غداة غد أم رائح فمهجر 
**

 فأنشده ابن أبي ربيعة  القصيدة إلى آخرها ، وهي قريبة من سبعين بيتا ، ثم إن ابن عباس  أعاد القصيدة جميعها ، وكان حفظها بمرة واحدة . ( وذكروا الله كثيرا   ) أي : لم يشغلهم الشعر عن ذكر الله ( وانتصروا من بعد ما ظلموا   ) قال مقاتل    : انتصروا من المشركين ، لأنهم بدءوا بالهجاء . ثم أوعد شعراء المشركين فقال : ( وسيعلم الذين ظلموا   ) أشركوا وهجوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( أي منقلب ينقلبون   ) أي مرجع يرجعون بعد الموت . قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : إلى جهنم والسعير . والله أعلم . 
 سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( طس تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ وَكِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ   ( 1 ) هُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   ( 2 ) الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ   ( 3 ) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ زَيَّنَّا لَهُمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَهُمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   ( 4 ) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ وَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْأَخْسَرُونَ   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( طس ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : هُوَ اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ، وَقَدْ سَبَقَ  الْكَلَامُ فِي حُرُوفِ الْهِجَاءِ . ) ( تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ ) أَيْ :  هَذِهِ آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ ) ( وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ ) أَيْ : وَآيَاتُ  كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ . ( هُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   ) يَعْنِي : هُوَ هُدًى مِنَ الضَّلَالَةِ ، وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ الْمُصَدِّقِينَ بِهِ بِالْجَنَّةِ . ( الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ   ) . ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ زَيَّنَّا لَهُمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ   ) الْقَبِيحَةَ حَتَّى رَأَوْهَا حَسَنَةً ( فَهُمْ يَعْمَهُونَ   ) أَيْ : يَتَرَدَّدُونَ فِيهَا مُتَحَيِّرِينَ . ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ   ) شِدَّةُ الْعَذَابِ فِي الدُّنْيَا بِالْقَتْلِ وَالْأَسْرِ بِبَدْرٍ ( وَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْأَخْسَرُونَ   ) لِأَنَّهُمْ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ وَصَارُوا إِلَى النَّارِ . 
[ ص: 144 ]   ( وإنك لتلقى القرآن من لدن حكيم عليم   ( 6 ) إذ قال موسى لأهله إني آنست نارا سآتيكم منها بخبر أو آتيكم بشهاب قبس لعلكم تصطلون   ( 7 ) فلما جاءها نودي أن بورك من في النار ومن حولها وسبحان الله رب العالمين   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( وإنك لتلقى القرآن   ) أي : تؤتى القرآن وتلقن ( من لدن حكيم عليم   ) أي : وحيا من عند الله الحكيم العليم . قوله - عز وجل - : ( إذ قال موسى لأهله   ) أي : واذكر يا محمد  إذ قال موسى  لأهله في مسيره من مدين  إلى مصر    : ( إني آنست نارا   ) أي : أبصرت نارا . ( سآتيكم منها بخبر   ) أي : امكثوا مكانكم ، سآتيكم بخبر عن الطريق ، وكان قد ترك الطريق ( أو آتيكم بشهاب قبس   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة     : " بشهاب " بالتنوين ، جعلوا القبس نعتا للشهاب ، وقرأ الآخرون بلا  تنوين على الإضافة ، وهو إضافة الشيء إلى نفسه ، لأن الشهاب والقبس  متقاربان في المعنى ، وهو العود الذي في أحد طرفيه نار ، وليس في الطرف  الآخر نار . وقال بعضهم : الشهاب هو شيء ذو نور ، مثل العمود ، والعرب تسمي  كل أبيض ذي نور شهابا ، والقبس : القطعة من النار ) ( لعلكم تصطلون )  تستدفئون من البرد ، وكان ذلك في شدة الشتاء . ( فلما جاءها نودي أن بورك من في النار ومن حولها    ) أي : بورك على من في النار أو من في النار ، والعرب تقول : باركه الله  وبارك فيه ، وبارك عليه ، بمعنى واحد . وقال قوم : البركة راجعة إلى موسى  والملائكة ، معناه : بورك في من طلب النار ، وهو موسى  عليه السلام ) ( ومن حولها ) وهم الملائكة الذين حول النار ، ومعناه : بورك فيك يا موسى  وفي الملائكة الذين حول النار ، وهذا تحية من عند الله - عز وجل - لموسى  بالبركة  ، كما حيا إبراهيم على ألسنة الملائكة حين دخلوا عليه فقالوا : رحمة الله  وبركاته عليكم أهل البيت . ومذهب أكثر المفسرين أن المراد بالنار النور ،  ذكر بلفظ النار لأن موسى  حسبه نارا ، و " من في النار " هم الملائكة ، وذلك أن النور الذي رآه موسى  كان فيه ملائكة لهم زجل بالتقديس والتسبيح ،   [ ص: 145 ] و " من حولها " هو موسى  لأنه كان بالقرب منها ، ولم يكن فيها . وقيل : " من في النار ومن حولها " جميعا الملائكة . وقيل : " من في النار " موسى  و " من حولها " الملائكة ، وموسى  وإن  لم يكن في النار كان قريبا منها ، كما يقال : بلغ فلان المنزل ، إذا قرب  منه ، وإن لم يبلغه بعد . وذهب بعضهم إلى أن البركة راجعة إلى النار . وروى  مجاهد  عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : معناه بوركت النار . وروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : سمعت أبيا يقرأ : أن بوركت النار ومن حولها ، و " من " قد تأتي بمعنى ما ، كقوله تعالى : فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه    ( النور - 45 ) ، و " ما " قد يكون صلة في الكلام ، كقوله " جند ما هنالك  " ( ص - 11 ) ، ومعناه : بورك في النار وفيمن حولها ، وهم الملائكة وموسى  عليهم السلام ، وسمى النار مباركة كما سمى البقعة مباركة فقال : " في البقعة المباركة " . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  والحسن  في قوله : ( بورك من في النار   ) يعني قدس من في النار ، وهو الله ، عنى به نفسه ، على معنى أنه نادى موسى  منها وأسمعه كلامه من جهتها كما روي : أنه مكتوب في التوراة : " جاء الله من سيناء  ، وأشرف من ساعين ، واستعلى من جبال فاران    " فمجيئه من سيناء    : بعثة موسى  منها ، ومن ساعين بعثة المسيح  منها ، ومن جبال فاران  بعثة المصطفى منها ، وفاران مكة    . قيل : كان ذلك نوره - عز وجل - . قال سعيد بن جبير    : كانت النار بعينها ، والنار إحدى حجب الله تعالى ، كما جاء في الحديث :   " حجابه النار لو كشفها لأحرقت سبحات وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه " ثم نزه الله نفسه وهو المنزه من كل سوء وعيب ، فقال جل ذكره . ( وسبحان الله رب العالمين   ) 
( يا موسى إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم   ( 9 ) ) 

 ثم تعرف إلى موسى  بصفاته ، فقال : ( يا موسى إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم   ) والهاء في قوله ) ( إنه ) عماد ، وليس بكناية ، وقيل : هي   [ ص: 146 ] كناية عن الأمر والشأن ، أي : الأمر والشأن ، أي : المعبود أنا 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (317)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
 سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية10 إلى الاية 21

( وألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبرا ولم يعقب يا موسى لا تخف إني لا يخاف لدي المرسلون   ( 10 ) إلا من ظلم ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء فإني غفور رحيم   ( 11 ) ) 

 ثم أرى موسى  آية على قدرته ، فقال : ( وألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز    ) تتحرك ) ( كأنها جان ) وهي الحية الصغيرة التي يكثر اضطرابها ) ( ولى  مدبرا ) هرب من الخوف ) ( ولم يعقب ) لم يرجع ، يقال : عقب فلان إذا رجع ،  وكل راجع معقب . وقال قتادة    : ولم يلتفت ، فقال الله - عز وجل - : ( يا موسى لا تخف إني لا يخاف لدي المرسلون    ) يريد إذا آمنتهم لا يخافون ، أما الخوف الذي هو شرط الإيمان فلا  يفارقهم ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أنا أخشاكم لله " . وقوله :  ( إلا من ظلم ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء فإني غفور رحيم   ) واختلف في هذا الاستثناء ، قيل : هذا إشارة إلى أن موسى  حين قتل القبطي خاف من ذلك ، ثم تاب فقال : رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي ، فغفر له . قال  ابن جريج    : قال الله تعالى لموسى     : إنما أخفتك لقتلك النفس . وقال : معنى الآية : لا يخيف الله الأنبياء  إلا بذنب يصيبه أحدهم ، فإن أصابه أخافه حتى يتوب ، فعلى هذا التأويل يكون  الاستثناء صحيحا وتناهى الخبر عن الرسل عند قوله : ) ( إلا من ظلم ) ثم  ابتدأ الخبر عن حال من ظلم من الناس كافة . وفي الآية متروك استغني عن ذكره  بدلالة الكلام عليه ، تقديره : فمن ظلم ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء فإني غفور  رحيم . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : ليس هذا باستثناء من المرسلين لأنه لا يجوز عليهم  الظلم ، بل هو استثناء من المتروك في الكلام ، معناه : لا يخاف لدي  المرسلون ، إنما الخوف على غيرهم من الظالمين ، إلا من ظلم ثم تاب ، وهذا  من الاستثناء المنقطع ، معناه لكن من ظلم من سائر الناس فإنه يخاف ، فإن  تاب وبدل حسنا بعد سوء فإن الله غفور رحيم ، يعني يغفر الله له ويزيل الخوف  عنه .   [ ص: 147 ] 

 وقال بعض النحويين : " إلا " هاهنا بمعنى : " ولا " يعني : لا يخاف لدي  المرسلون ولا من ظلم ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء ، يقول : لا يخاف لدي المرسلون  ولا المذنبون التائبون ، كقوله تعالى : " لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة إلا الذين ظلموا منهم   " ( البقرة - 150 ) ، يعني : ولا الذين ظلموا 
( وأدخل يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء في تسع آيات إلى فرعون وقومه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   ( 12 ) فلما جاءتهم آياتنا مبصرة قالوا هذا سحر مبين   ( 13 ) ( وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين   ( 14 ) ولقد آتينا داود وسليمان علما وقالا الحمد لله الذي فضلنا على كثير من عباده المؤمنين   ( 15 ) ) 

 ثم أراه الله آية أخرى فقال : ( وأدخل يدك في جيبك    ) والجيب حيث جيب من القميص ، أي : قطع ، قال أهل التفسير : كانت عليه  مدرعة من صوف لا كم لها ولا أزرار ، فأدخل يده في جيبه وأخرجها ، فإذا هي  تبرق مثل البرق ، فذلك قوله : ( تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء   ) من غير برص ) ( في تسع آيات ) يقول هذه آية مع تسع آيات أنت مرسل بهن ( إلى فرعون وقومه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين فلما جاءتهم آياتنا مبصرة   ) بينة واضحة يبصر بها ( قالوا هذا سحر مبين    ) ظاهر . ) ( وجحدوا بها ) أي : أنكروا الآيات ولم يقروا أنها من عند  الله ) ( واستيقنتها أنفسهم ) أي : علموا أنها من عند الله ، قوله : ( ظلما  وعلوا ) أي : شركا وتكبرا عن أن يؤمنوا بما جاء به موسى    ( فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد آتينا داود وسليمان علما   ) أي : علم القضاء ومنطق الطير والدواب وتسخير الشياطين وتسبيح الجبال ( وقالا الحمد لله الذي فضلنا   ) بالنبوة والكتاب وتسخير الشياطين والجن والإنس ( على كثير من عباده المؤمنين   ) 
[ ص: 148 ]   ) ( وورث سليمان داود وقال يا أيها الناس علمنا منطق الطير وأوتينا من كل شيء إن هذا لهو الفضل المبين   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( وورث سليمان داود   ) نبوته وعلمه وملكه دون سائر أولاده وكان لداود  تسعة عشر ابنا ، وأعطي سليمان  ما أعطي داود  من الملك ، وزيد له تسخير الريح وتسخير الشياطين . قال مقاتل    : كان سليمان  أعظم ملكا من داود  وأقضى منه ، وكان داود أشد تعبدا من سليمان  ، وكان سليمان  شاكرا لنعم الله تعالى . 

 ( وقال يا أيها الناس علمنا منطق الطير   ) سمى صوت الطير منطقا لحصول الفهم منه ، كما يفهم من كلام الناس . روي عن كعب  قال صاح ورشان عند سليمان  عليه  السلام ، فقال : أتدرون ما يقول ؟ قالوا : لا قال : إنه يقول لدوا للموت  وابنوا للخراب ، وصاحت فاختة ، فقال : أتدرون ما تقول ؟ قالوا : لا قال :  إنها تقول : ليت ذا الخلق لم يخلقوا ، وصاح طاوس ، فقال : أتدرون ما يقول ؟  قالوا : لا قال : فإنه يقول : كما تدين تدان ، وصاح هدهد ، فقال : أتدرون  ما يقول هذا ؟ قالوا : لا قال : فإنه يقول : من لا يرحم لا يرحم ، وصاح صرد  ، فقال : أتدرون ما يقول ؟ قالوا : لا قال : فإنه يقول : استغفروا الله يا  مذنبين ، قال : وصاحت طوطى ، فقال : أتدرون ما تقول ؟ قالوا : لا قال :  فإنها تقول : كل حي ميت وكل حديد بال ، وصاح خطاف ، فقال : أتدرون ما يقول ؟  قالوا : لا قال : فإنه يقول : قدموا خيرا تجدوه ، وهدرت حمامة ، فقال :  أتدرون ما تقول ؟ قالوا : لا قال : فإنها تقول : سبحان ربي الأعلى ملء  سمائه وأرضه ، وصاح قمري ، فقال : أتدرون ما يقول ؟ قالوا : لا قال : فإنه  يقول : سبحان ربي الأعلى ، قال : والغراب يدعو على العشار ، والحدأة تقول :  كل شيء هالك إلا الله ، والقطاة تقول : من سكت سلم ، والببغاء تقول : ويل  لمن الدنيا همه ، والضفدع يقول : سبحان ربي القدوس ، والبازي يقول : سبحان  ربي وبحمده ، والضفدعة تقول : سبحان المذكور بكل لسان   . وعن مكحول  قال : صاح دراج عند سليمان  ، فقال : هل تدرون ما يقول ؟ قالوا : لا قال : فإنه يقول : الرحمن على العرش استوى   .   [ ص: 149 ] 

وعن فرقد السبخي  قال مر سليمان  على  بلبل فوق شجر يحرك رأسه ويميل ذنبه ، فقال لأصحابه : أتدرون ما يقول هذا  البلبل ؟ فقالوا الله ونبيه أعلم ، قال يقول : أكلت نصف تمرة فعلى الدنيا  العفاء   . وروي أن جماعة من اليهود  قالوا  لابن عباس     : إنا سائلوك عن سبعة أشياء فإن أخبرتنا آمنا وصدقنا ، قال : سلوا تفقها  ولا تسألوا تعنتا ، قالوا : أخبرنا ما يقول القنبر في صفيره ، والديك في  صقيعه ، والضفدع في نقيقه ، والحمار في نهيقه ، والفرس في صهيله ، وماذا  يقول الزرزور والدراج ؟ قال : نعم ، أما القنبر فيقول : اللهم العن مبغضي محمد  وآل محمد  ،  وأما الديك فيقول : اذكروا الله يا غافلين ، وأما الضفدع فيقول : سبحان  المعبود في لجج البحار ، وأما الحمار فيقول : اللهم العن العشار ، وأما  الفرس فيقول : إذا التقى الصفان سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح ، وأما  الزرزور فيقول : اللهم إني أسألك قوت يوم بيوم يا رازق ، وأما الدراج فيقول  : الرحمن على العرش استوى ، قال : فأسلم اليهود وحسن إسلامهم   . 

 وروي عن  جعفر بن محمد الصادق  عن أبيه عن جده عن الحسين بن علي  قال : إذا صاح النسر قال : يا ابن آدم  ، عش ما شئت آخره الموت ، وإذا صاح العقاب قال : في البعد من الناس أنس ، وإذا صاح القنبر قال : إلهي العن مبغضي آل محمد  ، وإذا صاح الخطاف ، قرأ : الحمد لله رب العالمين ، ويمد الضالين كما يمد القارئ   . قوله تعالى : ( وأوتينا من كل شيء   ) يؤتى الأنبياء والملوك ، قال ابن عباس    : من أمر الدنيا والآخرة . وقال مقاتل    : يعني النبوة والملك وتسخير الجن والشياطين والرياح ( إن هذا لهو الفضل المبين   ) الزيادة الظاهرة على ما أعطى غيرنا . وروى أن سليمان  عليه  السلام أعطي مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ، فملك سبعمائة سنة وستة أشهر ، ملك  جميع أهل الدنيا من الجن والإنس والدواب والطير والسباع وأعطي على ذلك منطق  كل شيء ، وفي زمانه صنعت الصنائع العجيبة . 
( وحشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير فهم يوزعون   ( 17 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وحشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير   ) في مسيره له ) ( فهم يوزعون ) فهم يكفون . قال قتادة    : كان على كل صف من جنوده وزعة ترد أولاها على أخراها لئلا يتقدموا في المسير ، والوازع الحابس ، وهو النقيب . وقال مقاتل    : يوزعون يساقون ،   [ ص: 150 ] وقال  السدي    : يوقفون . وقيل : يجمعون . وأصل الوزع الكف والمنع . قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : كان معسكر سليمان  مائة  فرسخ ، خمسة وعشرون منها للإنس ، وخمسة وعشرون للجن ، وخمسة وعشرون للوحش ،  وخمسة وعشرون للطير ، وكان له ألف بيت من قوارير على الخشب ، فيها  ثلاثمائة صريحة وسبعمائة سرية فيأمر الريح العاصف فترفعه ، ويأمر الرخاء  فتسير به ، وأوحى الله إليه وهو يسير بين السماء والأرض : إني قد زدت في  ملكك أنه لا يتكلم أحد من الخلائق بشيء إلا جاءت به الريح ، فأخبرتك . 
( حتى إذا أتوا على وادي النمل قالت نملة يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يشعرون   ( 18 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( حتى إذا أتوا على وادي النمل   ) روي عن  وهب بن منبه  عن كعب  قال : كان سليمان  إذا  ركب حمل أهله وخدمه وحشمه ، وقد اتخذ مطابخ ومخابز يحمل فيها تنانير  الحديد وقدور عظام ، يسع كل قدر عشر جزائر وقد اتخذ ميادين للدواب أمامه ،  فيطبخ الطباخون ، ويخبز الخبازون ، وتجري الدواب بين يديه بين السماء  والأرض ، والريح تهوي بهم ، فسار من اصطخر إلى اليمن  فسلك مدينة رسول الله    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال سليمان    : هذه دار هجرة نبي في آخر الزمان ، طوبى لمن آمن به وطوبى لمن اتبعه ، ورأى حول البيت أصناما تعبد من دون الله فلما جاوز سليمان  البيت  بكى البيت ، فأوحى الله إلى البيت ما يبكيك ؟ فقال : يا رب أبكاني أن هذا  نبي من أنبيائك وقوم من أوليائك مروا علي فلم يهبطوا ولم يصلوا عندي ،  والأصنام تعبد حولي من دونك فأوحى الله إليه أن لا تبك ، فإني سوف أملؤك  وجوها سجدا ، وأنزل فيك قرآنا جديدا وأبعث منك نبيا في آخر الزمان أحب  أنبيائي إلي ، وأجعل فيك عمارا من خلقي يعبدونني ، وأفرض على عبادي فريضة  يذفون إليك ذفيف النسور إلى وكرها ، ويحنون إليك حنين الناقة إلى ولدها  والحمامة إلى بيضتها ، وأطهرك من الأوثان وعبدة الشياطين ثم مضى سليمان  حتى مر بوادي السدير واد من الطائف  ، فأتى على وادي النمل ، هكذا قال كعب    : إنه واد بالطائف    . وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : هو أرض بالشام    . وقيل : واد كان يسكنه الجن ، وأولئك النمل مراكبهم   [ ص: 151 ] 

 وقال نوف الحميري    : كان نمل ذلك الوادي أمثال الذباب . وقيل : كالبخاتي . والمشهور : أنه النمل الصغير . وقال الشعبي    : كانت تلك النملة ذات جناحين . وقيل : كانت نملة عرجاء فنادت : ( قالت نملة يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم    ) ولم تقل : ادخلن ، لأنه لما جعل لهم قولا كالآدميين خوطبوا بخطاب  الآدميين ) ( لا يحطمنكم ) لا يكسرنكم ) ( سليمان وجنوده ) والحطم الكسر ) (  وهم لا يشعرون ) فسمع سليمان  قولها ، وكان لا يتكلم خلق إلا حملت الريح ذلك فألقته في مسامع سليمان    . قال مقاتل    : سمع سليمان  كلامها من ثلاثة أميال . قال الضحاك    : كان اسم تلك النملة طاحية ، قال مقاتل    : كان اسمها جرمى . فإن قيل : كيف يتصور الحطم من سليمان  وجنوده وكانت الريح تحمل سليمان  وجنوده  على بساط بين السماء والأرض ؟ قيل : كان جنوده ركبانا وفيهم مشاة على  الأرض تطوى لهم . وقيل : يحتمل أن يكون هذا قبل تسخير الله الريح لسليمان    . قال أهل التفسير : علم النمل أن سليمان  نبي ليس فيه جبرية ولا ظلم . ومعنى الآية : أنكم لو لم تدخلوا مساكنكم وطؤوكم ولم يشعروا بكم . ويروى أن سليمان  لما بلغ وادي النمل حبس جنوده حتى دخل النمل بيوتهم . 
( فتبسم  ضاحكا من قولها وقال رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى والدي  وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين   ( 19 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فتبسم ضاحكا من قولها   ) قال الزجاج    : أكثر ضحك الأنبياء التبسم   . وقوله ) ( ضاحكا ) أي : متبسما . قيل : كان أوله التبسم وآخره الضحك . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يحيى بن سليمان  ، حدثني ابن وهب  ، أخبرنا عمرو ، هو ابن الحارث  ، أخبرنا النضر  ،   [ ص: 152 ] حدثه عن سليمان بن يسار  ، عن عائشة  قالت : ما رأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مستجمعا قط ضاحكا حتى أرى منه لهواته ، إنما كان يتبسم   . أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى  ، حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا ابن لهيعة  عن عبد الله بن المغيرة  عن عبد الله بن الحارث بن جزء  قال : ما رأيت أحدا أكثر تبسما من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 قال مقاتل    : كان ضحك سليمان  من قول النملة تعجبا ، لأن الإنسان إذا رأى ما لا عهد له به تعجب وضحك ، ثم حمد سليمان  ربه على ما أنعم عليه . ( وقال رب أوزعني   ) ألهمني ( أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى والدي وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين   ) أي : أدخلني في جملتهم ، وأثبت اسمى مع أسمائهم واحشرني في زمرتهم ، قال ابن عباس    : يريد مع إبراهيم  ، وإسماعيل  ، وإسحاق  ، ويعقوب  ، ومن بعدهم من النبيين . وقيل : أدخلني الجنة برحمتك من عبادك الصالحين . 
( وتفقد الطير فقال ما لي لا أرى الهدهد أم كان من الغائبين   ( 20 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( وتفقد الطير ) أي : طلبها وبحث عنها ، والتفقد : طلب ما فقد ، ومعنى الآية : طلب ما فقد من الطير ( فقال ما لي لا أرى الهدهد    ) أي : ما للهدهد لا أراه ؟ . تقول العرب : ما لي أراك كئيبا ؟ أي : مالك  ؟ والهدهد : طائر معروف . وكان سبب تفقده الهدهد وسؤاله عنه ، قيل :  إخلاله بالنوبة ، وذلك أن سليمان كان إذا نزل منزلا يظله وجنده الطير من  الشمس ، فأصابته الشمس من موضع الهدهد ، فنظر فرآه خاليا . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس    : أن الهدهد كان دليل سليمان  على  الماء وكان يعرف موضع الماء ويرى الماء تحت الأرض ، كما يرى في الزجاجة ،  ويعرف قربه وبعده فينقر الأرض ، ثم تجيء الشياطين فيسلخونه ويستخرجون الماء  . قال سعيد بن جبير    : لما ذكر ابن عباس  هذا قال له نافع بن الأزرق    : يا وصاف انظر ما تقول ، إن الصبي منا يضع الفخ ويحثو عليه التراب ، فيجيء الهدهد ولا يبصر الفخ حتى يقع في عنقه ،   [ ص: 153 ] فقال له ابن عباس    : ويحك إن القدر إذا جاء حال دون البصر . وفي رواية : إذا نزل القضاء والقدر ذهب اللب وعمي البصر   . فنزل سليمان  منزلا  فاحتاج إلى الماء فطلبوا فلم يجدوا ، فتفقد الهدهد ليدل على الماء ، فقال :  ما لي لا أرى الهدهد ، على تقرير أنه مع جنوده ، وهو لا يراه ، ثم أدركه  الشك في غيبته ، فقال : ( أم كان من الغائبين   ) يعني أكان من الغائبين ؟ والميم صلة ، وقيل : " أم " بمعنى " بل " ، ثم أوعده على غيبته ، فقال : ( لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا   ) 
( لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا أو لأذبحنه أو ليأتيني بسلطان مبين   ( 21 ) ) 

 ( لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا    ) واختلفوا في العذاب الذي أوعده به ، فأظهر الأقاويل أن ينتف ريشه وذنبه  ويلقيه في الشمس ممعطا ، لا يمتنع من النمل ولا من هوام الأرض . وقال مقاتل   وابن حيان     : لأطلينه بالقطران ولأشمسنه . وقيل : لأودعنه القفص . وقيل : لأفرقن  بينه وبين إلفه . وقيل : لأحبسنه مع ضده . ) ( أو لأذبحنه ) لأقطعن حلقه ( أو ليأتيني بسلطان مبين   ) بحجة بينة في غيبته ، وعذر ظاهر ، قرأ ابن كثير    : " ليأتينني " بنونين ، الأولى مشددة ، وقرأ الآخرون بنون واحدة مشددة . 

 وكان سبب غيبة الهدهد على ما ذكره العلماء أن سليمان  لما فرغ من بناء بيت المقدس  عزم على الخروج إلى أرض الحرم  ،  فتجهز للمسير ، واستصحب من الجن والإنس والشياطين والطيور والوحوش ما بلغ  معسكره مائة فرسخ ، فحملهم الريح ، فلما وافى الحرم أقام به ما شاء الله أن  يقيم ، وكان ينحر كل يوم بمقامه بمكة  خمسة  آلاف ناقة ويذبح خمسة آلاف ثور وعشرين ألف شاة وقال لمن حضره من أشراف  قومه : إن هذا مكان يخرج منه نبي عربي صفته كذا وكذا ، يعطى النصر على جميع  من ناوأه ، وتبلغ هيبته مسيرة شهر ، القريب والبعيد عنده في الحق سواء ،  لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم . قالوا فبأي دين يدين يا نبي الله ؟ قال :  يدين بدين الحنيفية ، فطوبى لمن أدركه وآمن به ، فقالوا : كم بيننا وبين  خروجه يا نبي الله ؟ قال مقدار ألف عام فليبلغ الشاهد منكم الغائب ، فإنه  سيد الأنبياء وخاتم الرسل ، قال : فأقام بمكة  حتى قضى نسكه ، ثم خرج من مكة  صباحا ، وسار نحو اليمن  فوافى صنعاء  وقت الزوال ، وذلك مسيرة شهر ، فرأى أرضا حسناء تزهو خضرتها فأحب   [ ص: 154 ] النزول بها ليصلي ويتغدى ، فلما نزل قال الهدهد : إن سليمان  قد اشتغل بالنزول فارتفع نحو السماء فانظر إلى طول الدنيا وعرضها ، ففعل ذلك ، فنظر يمينا وشمالا فرأى بستانا لبلقيس  ، فمال إلى الخضرة فوقع فيه فإذا هو بهدهد فهبط عليه ، وكان اسم هدهد سليمان    " يعفور " واسم هدهد اليمن    " عنفير " ، فقال عنفير اليمن  ليعفور سليمان    : من أين أقبلت وأين تريد ؟ قال : أقبلت من الشام  مع صاحبي سليمان بن داود    . فقال : ومن سليمان ؟  قال  ملك الجن والإنس والشياطين والطير والوحوش والرياح ، فمن أين أنت ؟ قال :  أنا من هذه البلاد ، قال : ومن ملكها ؟ قال : امرأة يقال لها بلقيس  ، وإن لصاحبكم ملكا عظيما ولكن ليس ملك بلقيس  دونه ، فإنها ملكة اليمن  كلها ، وتحت يدها اثنا عشر ألف قائد ، تحت يد كل قائد مائة ألف مقاتل  ، فهل أنت منطلق معي حتى تنظر إلى ملكها ؟ قال : أخاف أن يتفقدني سليمان  في وقت الصلاة إذا احتاج إلى الماء ، قال الهدهد اليماني : إن صاحبك يسره أن تأتيه بخبر هذه الملكة ، فانطلق معه ونظر إلى بلقيس  وملكها ، وما رجع إلى سليمان  إلا في وقت العصر . قال : فلما نزل سليمان  ودخل  عليه وقت الصلاة وكان نزل على غير ماء ، فسأل الإنس والجن والشياطين عن  الماء فلم يعلموا ، فتفقد الطير ، ففقد الهدهد ، فدعا عريف الطير - وهو  النسر - فسأله عن الهدهد ، فقال : أصلح الله الملك ، ما أدري أين هو ، وما  أرسلته مكانا ، فغضب عند ذلك سليمان  ،  وقال : ) ( لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا ) الآية . ثم دعا العقاب سيد الطير فقال :  علي بالهدهد الساعة ، فرفع العقاب نفسه دون السماء حتى التزق بالهواء فنظر  إلى الدنيا كالقصعة بين يدي أحدكم ثم التفت يمينا وشمالا فإذا هو بالهدهد  مقبلا من نحو اليمن  ،  فانقض العقاب نحوه يريده ، فلما رأى الهدهد ذلك علم أن العقاب يقصده بسوء  فناشده ، فقال : بحق الله الذي قواك وأقدرك علي إلا رحمتني ولم تتعرض لي  بسوء ، قال : فولى عنه العقاب ، وقال له : ويلك ثكلتك أمك ، إن نبي الله قد  حلف أن يعذبك أو يذبحك ، ثم طارا متوجهين نحو سليمان  ،  فلما انتهيا إلى المعسكر تلقاه النسر والطير ، فقالوا له : ويلك أين غبت  في يومك هذا ؟ ولقد توعدك نبي الله ، وأخبراه بما قال ، فقال الهدهد : أوما  استثنى رسول الله ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : " أو ليأتيني بسلطان مبين " ، قال  : فنجوت إذا ، ثم طار العقاب والهدهد حتى أتيا سليمان  وكان  قاعدا على كرسيه ، فقال العقاب قد أتيتك به يا نبي الله ، فلما قرب الهدهد  رفع رأسه وأرخى ذنبه وجناحيه يجرهما على الأرض تواضعا لسليمان  ،  فلما دنا منه أخذ برأسه فمده إليه وقال : أين كنت ؟ لأعذبنك عذابا شديدا ،  فقال الهدهد : يا نبي الله اذكر وقوفك بين يدي الله تعالى ، فلما سمع سليمان  ذلك ارتعد وعفا عنه ، ثم سأله فقال : ما الذي أبطأ بك عني ؟ فقال الهدهد ما أخبر الله عنه في قوله : ) ( فمكث غير بعيد )
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (318)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
 سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية22 إلى الاية 37


( فمكث غير بعيد فقال أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبإ بنبإ يقين   ( 22 ) ( إني وجدت امرأة تملكهم وأوتيت من كل شيء ولها عرش عظيم   ( 23 ) ) 

 ( فمكث غير بعيد ) قرأ عاصم ويعقوب : ) ( فمكث ) بفتح الكاف ، وقرأ الآخرون بضمها وهما لغتان ) ( غير بعيد ) أي : غير طويل ( فقال أحطت بما لم تحط به   ) والإحاطة : العلم بالشيء من جميع جهاته ، يقول : علمت ما لم تعلم ، وبلغت ما لم تبلغه أنت ولا جنودك ) ( وجئتك من سبإ ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ، والبزي  عن ابن كثير  من " سبأ " و " لسبأ " في سورة سبأ ، مفتوحة الهمزة ، وقرأ القواص عن ابن كثير  ساكنة بلا همزة ، وقرأ الآخرون بالإجراء ، فمن لم يجره جعله اسم البلد ، ومن أجراه جعله اسم رجل ، فقد جاء في الحديث أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سئل عن سبأ  فقال : " كان رجلا له عشرة من البنين تيامن منهم ستة وتشاءم أربعة "   . ) ( بنبإ ) بخبر ) ( يقين ) فقال سليمان    : وما ذاك ؟ قال : ) ( إني وجدت امرأة تملكهم ) ( إني وجدت امرأة تملكهم ) وكان اسمها بلقيس بنت شراحيل  ، من نسل يعرب بن قحطان  ، وكان أبوها ملكا عظيم الشأن ، قد ولد له أربعون ملكا هو آخرهم ، وكان يملك أرض اليمن  كلها ، وكان يقول لملوك الأطراف : ليس أحد منكم كفؤا لي ، وأبى أن يتزوج فيهم ، فزوجوه امرأة من الجن يقال لها ريحانة بنت السكن  ، فولدت له بلقيس  ، ولم يكن له ولد غيرها ، وجاء في الحديث : إن إحدى أبوي بلقيس  كان جنيا . فلما مات أبو بلقيس  طمعت  في الملك فطلبت من قومها أن يبايعوها فأطاعها قوم وعصاها قوم آخرون ،  فملكوا عليهم رجلا وافترقوا فرقتين ، كل فرقة استولت على طرف من أرض اليمن  ،  ثم إن الرجل الذي ملكوه أساء السيرة في أهل مملكته حتى كان يمد يده إلى  حرم رعيته ويفجر بهن ، فأراد قومه خلعه فلم يقدروا عليه ، فلما رأت ذلك بلقيس   [ ص: 156 ] أدركتها  الغيرة فأرسلت إليه تعرض نفسها عليه ، فأجابها الملك ، وقال : ما منعني أن  أبتدئك بالخطبة إلا اليأس منك ، فقالت لا أرغب عنك ، كفؤ كريم ، فاجمع  رجال قومي واخطبني إليهم ، فجمعهم وخطبها إليهم ، فقالوا : لا نراها تفعل  هذا ، فقال لهم : إنها ابتدأتني فأنا أحب أن تسمعوا قولها فجاؤوها ، فذكروا  لها ، فقالت : نعم أحببت الولد . فزوجوها منه ، فلما زفت إليه خرجت في  أناس كثير من حشمها ، فلما جاءته سقته الخمر حتى سكر ، ثم جزت رأسه وانصرفت  من الليل إلى منزلها ، فلما أصبح الناس رأوا الملك قتيلا ورأسه منصوب على  باب دارها ، فعلموا أن تلك المناكحة كانت مكرا وخديعة منها ، فاجتمعوا  إليها وقالوا : أنت بهذا الملك أحق من غيرك ، فملكوها . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عثمان بن الهيثم  ، أخبرنا عوف  ، عن الحسن  ، عن أبي بكرة  رضي الله عنه قال : لما بلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن أهل فارس  ملكوا عليهم بنت كسرى  قال : " لن يفلح قوم ولوا أمرهم امرأة "    . قوله تعالى : ) ( وأوتيت من كل شيء ) يحتاج إليه الملوك من الآلة  والعدة ) ( ولها عرش عظيم ) سرير ضخم كان مضروبا من الذهب مكللا بالدر  والياقوت الأحمر والزبرجد الأخضر ، وقوائمه من الياقوت والزمرد ، وعليه  سبعة أبيات على كل بيت باب مغلق . قال ابن عباس    : كان عرش بلقيس  ثلاثين ذراعا في ثلاثين ذراعا : وطوله في السماء ثلاثون ذراعا . وقال مقاتل     : كان طوله ثمانين ذراعا وطوله في السماء ثمانين ذراعا . وقيل : كان طوله  ثمانين ذراعا وعرضه أربعين ذراعا وارتفاعه ثلاثين ذراعا . 
( وجدتها وقومها يسجدون للشمس من دون الله وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل فهم لا يهتدون   ( 24 ) ألا يسجدوا لله الذي يخرج الخبء في السماوات والأرض ويعلم ما تخفون وما تعلنون   ( 25 ) الله لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم   ( 26 ) قال سننظر أصدقت أم كنت من الكاذبين   ( 27 )   [ ص: 157 ] 

 ) ( ألا يسجدوا   ) قرأ أبو جعفر   والكسائي     : " ألا يسجدوا " بالتخفيف ، وإذا وقفوا يقفون " ألا يا " : ألا يا ثم  يبتدئون : " اسجدوا " ، على معنى : ألا يا هؤلاء اسجدوا ، وجعلوه أمرا من  عند الله مستأنفا ، وحذفوا هؤلاء اكتفاء بدلالة " يا " عليها ، وذكر بعضهم  سماعا من العرب : ألا يا ارحمونا ، يريدون ألا يا قوم ، وقال الأخطل    : 
**ألا يا اسلمي يا هند هند بني بكر وإن كان حيانا عدا آخر الدهر* *

 يريد : ألا يا اسلمي يا هند  ، وعلى هذا يكون قوله " ألا " كلاما معترضا من غير القصة ، إما من الهدهد ، وإما من سليمان . قال أبو عبيدة     : هذا أمر من الله مستأنف يعني : يا أيها الناس اسجدوا . وقرأ الآخرون : "  ألا يسجدوا " بالتشديد ، بمعنى : وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم لئلا يسجدوا ( لله الذي يخرج الخبء    ) أي : الخفي المخبأ ) ( في السماوات والأرض ) أي : ما خبأت . قال أكثر  المفسرين : خبء السماء : المطر ، وخبء الأرض : النبات . وفي قراءة عبد الله     : " يخرج الخبء من السماوات والأرض " ، و " من " و " في " يتعاقبان ،  تقول العرب : لأستخرجن العلم فيكم ، يريد : منكم . وقيل : معنى " الخبء "  الغيب ، يريد : يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض . ( ويعلم ما تخفون وما تعلنون   ) قرأ الكسائي  ، وحفص  ، عن عاصم    : بالتاء فيهما ، لأن أول الآية خطاب على قراءة الكسائي  بتخفيف ألا وقرأ الآخرون بالياء . ( الله لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم   ) أي : هو المستحق للعبادة والسجود لا غيره . وعرش ملكة سبأ  وإن كان عظيما فهو صغير حقير في جنب عرشه - عز وجل - ، تم هاهنا كلام الهدهد ، فلما فرغ الهدهد من كلامه . ) ( قال ) سليمان  للهدهد  : ) ( سننظر أصدقت ) فيما أخبرت ) ( أم كنت من الكاذبين ) ؟ فدلهم الهدهد  على الماء ، فاحتفروا الركايا وروي الناس والدواب ، ثم كتب سليمان  كتابا : من عبد الله سليمان بن داود  إلى بلقيس  ملكة سبأ    : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، السلام على من اتبع الهدى ،   [ ص: 158 ] أما بعد : فلا تعلوا علي وأتوني مسلمين . قال  ابن جريج  لم يزد سليمان  على ما قص الله في كتابه . وقال قتادة    : وكذلك الأنبياء كانت تكتب جملا لا يطيلون ولا يكثرون . فلما كتب الكتاب طبعه بالمسك وختمه بخاتمه . فقال للهدهد ( اذهب بكتابي هذا فألقه إليهم   ) 
( اذهب بكتابي هذا فألقه إليهم ثم تول عنهم فانظر ماذا يرجعون   ( 28 ) قالت يا أيها الملأ إني ألقي إلي كتاب كريم   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( اذهب بكتابي هذا فألقه إليهم   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ، وعاصم  ، وحمزة    : ساكنة الهاء ، ويختلسها أبو جعفر  ، ويعقوب   وقالون  كسرا ، والآخرون بالإشباع كسرا ) ( ثم تول عنهم ) تنح عنهم فكن قريبا منهم ) ( فانظر ماذا يرجعون ) يردون من الجواب . وقال ابن زيد     : في الآية تقديم وتأخير مجازها : اذهب بكتابي هذا فألقه إليهم فانظر  ماذا يرجعون ، ثم تول عنهم ، أي : انصرف إلي ، فأخذ الهدهد الكتاب فأتى به  إلى بلقيس  ، وكانت بأرض يقال لها " مأرب    " من صنعاء  على  ثلاثة أيام ، فوافاها في قصرها وقد غلقت الأبواب ، وكانت إذا رقدت غلقت  الأبواب وأخذت المفاتيح فوضعتها تحت رأسها ، فأتاها الهدهد وهي نائمة  مستلقية على قفاها ، فألقى الكتاب على نحرها ، هذا قول قتادة    . وقال مقاتل     : حمل الهدهد الكتاب بمنقاره حتى وقف على رأس المرأة وحولها القادة  والجنود فرفرف ساعة والناس ينظرون إليه ، حتى رفعت المرأة رأسها فألقى  الكتاب في حجرها . 

 وقال ابن منبه  ، وابن زيد     : كانت لها كوة مستقبلة الشمس تقع الشمس فيها حين تطلع ، فإذا نظرت إليها  سجدت لها ، فجاء الهدهد الكوة فسدها بجناحيه فارتفعت الشمس ولم تعلم ،  فلما استبطأت الشمس قامت تنظر ، فرمى بالصحيفة إليها ، فأخذت بلقيس  الكتاب ، وكانت قارئة ، فلما رأت الخاتم أرعدت وخضعت لأن ملك سليمان  كان  في خاتمه ، وعرفت أن الذي أرسل الكتاب إليها أعظم ملكا منها ، فقرأت  الكتاب ، وتأخر الهدهد غير بعيد ، فجاءت حتى قعدت على سرير مملكتها وجمعت  الملأ من قومها ، وهم اثنا عشر ألف قائد مع كل قائد مائة ألف مقاتل    . وعن ابن عباس  قال : كان مع بلقيس  مائة ألف قيل ، مع كل قيل مائة ألف والقيل الملك دون الملك الأعظم ، وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : كان أهل مشورتها ثلاثمائة وثلاثة عشر رجلا كل رجل منهم على عشرة آلاف ، قال : فجاءوا وأخذوا مجالسهم . ) ( قالت ) لهم بلقيس    : ) ( يا أيها الملأ ) وهم أشراف الناس وكبراؤهم ( إني ألقي إلي كتاب كريم   )   [ ص: 159 ] قال عطاء  والضحاك    : سمته كريما لأنه كان مختوما . وروى  ابن جريج  عن عطاء  عن ابن عباس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " كرامة الكتاب ختمه " وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : " كتاب كريم " أي : حسن ، وهو اختيار الزجاج ، وقال : حسن ما فيه ، وروي عن ابن عباس     : " كريم " ، أي : شريف لشرف صاحبه ، وقيل : سمته كريما لأنه كان مصدرا  ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ثم بينت ممن الكتاب فقالت : ) ( إنه من سليمان )
( إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   ( 30 ) ألا تعلوا علي وأتوني مسلمين   ( 31 ) قالت يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري ما كنت قاطعة أمرا حتى تشهدون   ( 32 ) قالوا نحن أولو قوة وأولو بأس شديد والأمر إليك فانظري ماذا تأمرين   ( 33 ) قالت إن الملوك إذا دخلوا قرية أفسدوها وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذلة وكذلك يفعلون   ( 34 ) ) 

 ( إنه من سليمان ) وبينت المكتوب فقالت : ( وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   ) ( ألا تعلوا علي ) قال ابن عباس     : أي : لا تتكبروا علي . وقيل : لا تتعظموا ولا تترفعوا علي . معناه : لا  تمتنعوا من الإجابة ، فإن ترك الإجابة من العلو والتكبر ) ( وأتوني مسلمين  ) مؤمنين طائعين . قيل : هو من الإسلام ، وقيل : هو من الاستسلام . ( قالت يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري    ) أشيروا علي فيما عرض لي ، وأجيبوني فيما أشاوركم فيه ) ( ما كنت قاطعة )  قاضية وفاصلة ) ( أمرا حتى تشهدون ) أي : تحضرون . ) ( قالوا ) مجيبين لها  : ) ( نحن أولو قوة ) في القتال ) ( وأولو بأس شديد ) عند الحرب ، قال مقاتل     : أرادوا بالقوة كثرة العدد ، وبالبأس الشديد الشجاعة ، وهذا تعريض منهم  بالقتال إن أمرتهم بذلك ، ثم قالوا : ) ( والأمر إليك ) أيتها الملكة في  القتال وتركه ) ( فانظري ) من الرأي ) ( ماذا تأمرين ) تجدينا لأمرك مطيعين  . ) ( قالت ) بلقيس  مجيبة لهم عن التعريض للقتال : ( إن الملوك إذا دخلوا قرية   ) عنوة ،   [ ص: 160 ]   ) ( أفسدوها ) خربوها ( وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذلة    ) أي : أهانوا أشرافها وكبراءها ، كي يستقيم لهم الأمر ، تحذرهم مسير  سليمان إليهم ودخوله بلادهم ، وتناهى الخبر عنها هاهنا ، فصدق الله قولها  فقال : ) ( وكذلك يفعلون ) أي : كما قالت هي يفعلون . 
( وإني مرسلة إليهم بهدية فناظرة بم يرجع المرسلون   ( 35 ) ) 

 ثم قالت : ( وإني مرسلة إليهم بهدية   ) والهدية هي : العطية على طريق الملاطفة . وذلك أن بلقيس  كانت امرأة لبيبة قد سيست وساست ، فقالت للملأ من قومها : إني مرسلة إليهم ، أي : إلى سليمان  وقومه  ، بهدية أصانعه بها عن ملكي وأختبره بها أملك هو أم نبي ؟ فإن يكن ملكا  قبل الهدية وانصرف ، وإن كان نبيا لم يقبل الهدية ولم يرضه منا إلا أن  نتبعه على دينه ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فناظرة بم يرجع المرسلون   ) فأهدت إليه وصفاء ووصائف ، قال ابن عباس  ألبستهم لباسا واحدا كي لا يعرف ذكر من أنثى . وقال مجاهد    : ألبس الغلمان لباس الجواري وألبس الجواري لباس الغلمان . واختلفوا في عددهم ، فقال ابن عباس    : مائة وصيف ومائة وصيفة وقال مجاهد    : ومقاتل  مائتا غلام ومائتا جارية . 

 وقال قتادة  ،  وسعيد بن جبير     : أرسلت إليه بلبنة من ذهب في حرير وديباج . وقال ثابت البناني : أهدت  إليه صفائح من الذهب في أوعية الديباج . وقيل : كانت أربع لبنات من ذهب .  وقال وهب  وغيره : عمدت بلقيس  إلى  خمسمائة غلام وخمسمائة جارية ، فألبست الغلمان لباس الجواري ، وجعلت في  سواعدهم أساور من ذهب ، وفي أعناقهم أطواقا من ذهب وفي آذانهم أقراطا  وشنوفا مرصعات بأنواع الجواهر ، وألبست الجواري لباس الغلمان; الأقبية  والمناطق ، وحملت الجواري على خمسمائة رمكة والغلمان على خمسمائة برذون ،  على كل فرس لجام من ذهب مرصع بالجواهر وغواشيها من الديباج الملون ، وبعثت  إليه خمسمائة لبنة من ذهب وخمسمائة لبنة من فضة ،   [ ص: 161 ] وتاجا  مكللا بالدر والياقوت المرتفع ، وأرسلت إليه المسك والعنبر والعود  الألنجوج ، وعمدت إلى حقة فجعلت فيها درة ثمينة غير مثقوبة وخرزة جزعية  مثقوبة معوجة الثقب ، ودعت رجلا من أشراف قومها يقال له المنذر بن عمرو  ،  وضمت إليه ، رجالا من قومها أصحاب رأي وعقل ، وكتبت معه كتابا بنسخة  الهدية ، وقالت فيه : إن كنت نبيا فميز بين الوصائف والوصفاء ، وأخبر بما  في الحقة قبل أن تفتحها ، واثقب الدر ثقبا مستويا ، وأدخل خيطا في الخرزة  المثقوبة من غير علاج إنس ولا جن . وأمرت بلقيس الغلمان ، فقالت : إذا  كلمكم سليمان  فكلموه بكلام تأنيث وتخنيث يشبه كلام النساء ، وأمرت الجواري أن يكلمنه بكلام فيه غلظة يشبه كلام الرجال . 

 ثم قالت للرسول : انظر إلى الرجل إذا دخلت عليه فإن نظر إليك نظر غضب  فاعلم أنه ملك ولا يهولنك منظره ، فإنا أعز منه ، وإن رأيت الرجل بشاشا  لطيفا فاعلم أنه نبي مرسل فتفهم قوله ، ورد الجواب . فانطلق الرسول  بالهدايا ، وأقبل الهدهد مسرعا إلى سليمان  فأخبره الخبر كله ، فأمر سليمان  الجن  أن يضربوا لبنات الذهب ولبنات الفضة ففعلوا ، ثم أمرهم أن يبسطوا من موضعه  الذي هو فيه إلى تسعة فراسخ ميدانا واحدا بلبنات الذهب والفضة ، وأن  يجعلوا حول الميدان حائطا ، شرفها من الذهب والفضة ، ثم قال : أي الدواب  أحسن مما رأيتم في البر والبحر ؟ قالوا : يا نبي الله إنا رأينا دوابا في  بحر كذا وكذا منطقة مختلفة ألوانها لها أجنحة وأعراف ونواص ، فقال : علي  بها الساعة ، فأتوا بها ، فقال : شدوها عن يمين الميدان وعن يساره على  لبنات الذهب والفضة ، وألقوا لها علوفتها فيها ، ثم قال للجن : علي  بأولادكم ، فاجتمع خلق كثير ، فأقامهم على يمين الميدان ويساره ، ثم قعد سليمان  في  مجلسه على سريره ، ووضع له أربعة آلاف كرسي عن يمينه ومثلها عن يساره ،  وأمر الشياطين أن يصطفوا صفوفا فراسخ ، وأمر الإنس فاصطفوا فراسخ وأمر  الوحوش والسباع والهوام والطير ، فاصطفوا فراسخ عن يمينه وعن يساره . فلما  دنا القوم من الميدان ونظروا إلى ملك سليمان  ورأوا الدواب التي لم تر أعينهم مثلها تروث على لبن الذهب والفضة ، تقاصرت أنفسهم ورموا بما معهم من الهدايا ، وفي بعض الروايات أن سليمان  لما  أمر بفرش الميدان بلبنات الذهب والفضة أمرهم أن يتركوا على طريقهم موضعا  على قدر موضع اللبنات التي معهم ، فلما رأى الرسل موضع اللبنات خاليا وكل  الأرض مفروشة خافوا أن يتهموا بذلك فطرحوا ما معهم في ذلك المكان ، فلما  رأوا الشياطين نظروا إلى منظر عجيب ، ففزعوا ، فقالت لهم الشياطين : جوزوا  فلا بأس عليكم ، فكانوا   [ ص: 162 ] يمرون  على كردوس كردوس من الجن والإنس والطير والهوام والسباع والوحوش ، حتى  وقفوا بين يدي سليمان ، فنظر إليهم سليمان نظرا حسنا بوجه طلق ، وقال : ما  وراءكم ؟ فأخبره رئيس القوم بما جاؤوا له ، وأعطاه كتاب الملكة ، فنظر فيه ،  ثم قال : أين الحقة ؟ فأتى بها فحركها ، وجاء جبريل فأخبره بما في الحقة ،  فقال : إن فيها درة ثمينة غير مثقوبة ، وجزعة مثقوبة معوجة الثقب ، فقال  الرسول : صدقت ، فاثقب الدرة ، وأدخل الخيط في الخرزة ، فقال سليمان    : من لي بثقبها فسأل سليمان  الإنس  ثم الجن ، فلم يكن عندهم علم ذلك ، ثم سأل الشياطين ، فقالوا : نرسل إلى  الأرضة فجاءت الأرضة فأخذت شعرة في فيها فدخلت فيها حتى خرجت من الجانب  الآخر ، فقال لها سليمان    : ما حاجتك ؟ فقالت : تصير رزقي في الشجرة ، فقال لك ذلك . 

 وروي أنه جاءت دودة تكون في الصفصاف فقالت : أنا أدخل الخيط في الثقب على  أن يكون رزقي في الصفصاف ، فجعل لها ذلك ، فأخذت الخيط بفيها ودخلت الثقب  وخرجت من الجانب الآخر . ثم قال : من لهذه الخرزة فيسلكها في الخيط ؟ فقالت  دودة بيضاء أنا لها يا رسول الله فأخذت الدودة الخيط في فيها ودخلت الثقب  حتى خرجت من الجانب الآخر ، فقال سليمان     : ما حاجتك ؟ فقالت : تجعل رزقي في الفواكه ، قال : لك ذلك ، ثم ميز بين  الجواري والغلمان ، بأن أمرهم أن يغسلوا وجوههم وأيديهم ، فجعلت الجارية  تأخذ الماء من الآنية بإحدى يديها ثم تجعله على اليد الأخرى ثم تضرب به  الوجه ، والغلام كما يأخذه من الآنية يضرب به وجهه ، وكانت الجارية تصب  الماء على بطن ساعدها ، والغلام على ظهر الساعد ، وكانت الجارية تصب الماء  صبا وكان الغلام يحدر الماء على يديه حدرا ، فميز بينهم بذلك ، ثم رد سليمان  الهدية ، كما قال الله تعالى : ( فلما جاء سليمان قال أتمدونني بمال   ) 
( فلما جاء سليمان قال أتمدونني بمال فما آتاني الله خير مما آتاكم بل أنتم بهديتكم تفرحون   ( 36 ) ) 

 ( فلما جاء سليمان قال أتمدونني بمال   ) قرأ حمزة  ، ويعقوب    : " أتمدوني " بنون واحدة مشددة وإثبات الياء ، وقرأ الآخرون : بنونين خفيفين ، ويثبت الياء أهل الحجاز  والبصرة  ، والآخرون يحذفونها ) ( فما آتاني الله ) أعطاني الله من النبوة والدين والحكمة والملك ) ( خير ) أفضل ( مما آتاكم بل أنتم بهديتكم تفرحون    ) لأنكم أهل مفاخرة في الدنيا ومكاثرة بها ، تفرحون بإهداء بعضكم لبعض ،  فأما أنا فلا أفرح بها ، وليست الدنيا من حاجتي ، لأن الله تعالى قد مكنني  فيها وأعطاني منها ما لم يعط أحدا ، ومع ذلك أكرمني بالدين والنبوة ، ثم  قال للمنذر بن عمرو  وأمير الوفد : ) ( ارجع إليهم ) 
[ ص: 163 ]   ) ( ارجع إليهم فلنأتينهم بجنود لا قبل لهم بها ولنخرجنهم منها أذلة وهم صاغرون   ( 37 ) قال يا أيها الملأ أيكم يأتيني بعرشها قبل أن يأتوني مسلمين   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( ارجع إليهم ) بالهدية ( فلنأتينهم بجنود لا قبل لهم   ) لا طاقة لهم ) ( بها ولنخرجنهم منها ) أي : من أرضهم وبلادهم وهي سبأ ) ( أذلة وهم صاغرون ) ذليلون إن لم يأتوني مسلمين . قال وهب  وغيره من أهل الكتب : فلما رجعت رسل بلقيس  إليها من عند سليمان  ، قالت : قد عرفت - والله - ما هذا بملك وما لنا به طاقة ، فبعثت إلى سليمان  إني  قادمة عليك بملوك قومي حتى أنظر ما أمرك وما تدعو إليه من دينك ، ثم أمرت  بعرشها فجعل في آخر سبعة أبيات بعضها في بعض في آخر قصر من سبعة قصور لها ،  ثم أغلقت دونه الأبواب ، ووكلت به حراسا يحفظونه ، ثم قالت لمن خلفت على  سلطانها : احتفظ بما قبلك وسرير ملكي ، لا يخلص إليه أحد ولا يرينه حتى  آتيك ، ثم أمرت مناديا ينادي في أهل مملكتها يؤذنهم بالرحيل ، وشخصت إلى سليمان  في اثني عشر ألف قيل من ملوك اليمن  ، تحت يدي كل قيل ألوف كثيرة . قال ابن عباس    : وكان سليمان  رجلا  مهيبا لا يبتدأ بشيء حتى يكون هو الذي يسأل عنه ، فخرج يوما فجلس على سرير  ملكه ، فرأى رهجا قريبا منه ، فقال : ما هذا ؟ قالوا : بلقيس  وقد نزلت منا بهذا المكان ، وكان على مسيرة فرسخ من سليمان  ، قال ابن عباس    : وكان بين الكوفة  والحيرة  قدر فرسخ ، فأقبل سليمان  حينئذ على جنوده . ( قال يا أيها الملأ أيكم يأتيني بعرشها قبل أن يأتوني مسلمين   ) أي : مؤمنين ، وقال ابن عباس    : طائعين . واختلفوا في السبب الذي لأجله أمر سليمان  بإحضار عرشها ، فقال أكثرهم : لأن سليمان  علم  أنها إن أسلمت يحرم عليه مالها ، فأراد أن يأخذ سريرها قبل أن يحرم عليه  أخذه بإسلامها . وقيل : ليريها قدرة الله - عز وجل - وعظم سلطانه في معجزة  يأتي بها في عرشها .   [ ص: 164 ] 

 وقال قتادة    : لأنه أعجبته صفته لما وصفه الهدهد ، فأحب أن يراه . قال ابن زيد    : أراد أن يأمر بتنكيره وتغييره ليختبر بذلك عقلها . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (319)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
 سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية38 إلى الاية 59


( قال عفريت من الجن أنا آتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك وإني عليه لقوي أمين   ( 39 ) قال  الذي عنده علم من الكتاب أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك فلما رآه  مستقرا عنده قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر  لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( قال عفريت من الجن   ) وهو المارد القوي ، قال وهب : اسمه كوذى وقيل : ذكوان ، قال ابن عباس    : العفريت الداهية . وقال الضحاك    : هو الخبيث . وقال الربيع    : الغليظ ، قال الفراء    : القوي الشديد ، وقيل : هو صخرة الجني ، وكان بمنزلة جبل يضع قدمه عند منتهى طرفه ( أنا آتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك   ) أي : من مجلسك الذي تقضي فيه ، قال ابن عباس     : وكان له كل غداة مجلس يقضي فيه إلى منتهى النهار ) ( وإني عليه ) أي :  على حمله ) ( لقوي أمين ) على ما فيه من الجواهر ، فقال سليمان : أريد أسرع  من هذا . ( قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب   ) واختلفوا فيه فقال بعضهم هو جبريل    . وقيل : هو ملك من الملائكة أيد الله به نبيه سليمان  عليه السلام . وقال أكثر المفسرين : هو آصف بن برخياء  ، وكان صديقا يعلم اسم الله الأعظم الذي إذا دعي به أجاب وإذا سئل به أعطى . وروى جويبر  ، ومقاتل  ، عن الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  قال : إن آصف  قال لسليمان  حين صلى : مد عينيك حتى ينتهي طرفك ، فمد سليمان  عينيه ، فنظر نحو اليمين ، ودعا آصف  فبعث الله الملائكة فحملوا السرير من تحت الأرض يخدون به خدا حتى انخرقت الأرض بالسرير بين يدي سليمان    .   [ ص: 165 ] 

 وقال الكلبي    : خر آصف  ساجدا ودعا باسم الله الأعظم فغاب عرشها تحت الأرض حتى نبع عند كرسي سليمان    . وقيل : كانت المسافة مقدار شهرين . واختلفوا في الدعاء الذي دعا به آصف  ، فقال مجاهد  ، ومقاتل    : يا ذا الجلال والإكرام . وقال الكلبي    : يا حي يا قيوم . وروي ذلك عن عائشة    . وروي عن الزهري  قال : دعاء الذي عنده علم من الكتاب : يا إلهنا وإله كل شيء إلها واحدا لا إله إلا أنت ائتني بعرشها . وقال محمد بن المنكدر    : إنما هو سليمان  ، قال له عالم من بني إسرائيل آتاه الله علما وفهما : ( أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك   ) قال سليمان     : هات ، قال : أنت النبي ابن النبي ، وليس أحد أوجه عند الله منك ، فإن  دعوت الله وطلبت إليه كان عندك ، فقال : صدقت ، ففعل ذلك ، فجيء بالعرش في  الوقت . 

 وقوله تعالى : ( قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك   ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : يعني : من قبل أن يرجع إليك أقصى من ترى ، وهو أن يصل إليك من كان منك على مد بصرك . قال قتادة    : قبل أن يأتيك الشخص من مد البصر . وقال مجاهد    : يعني إدامة النظر حتى يرتد الطرف خاسئا . وقال وهب    : تمد عينيك فلا ينتهي طرفك إلى مداه ، حتى أمثله بين يديك ) ( فلما رآه ) يعني : رأى سليمان  العرش ) ( مستقرا عنده ) محمولا إليه من مأرب  إلى الشام  في قدر ارتداد الطرف ( قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر   ) نعمته ) ( أم أكفر ) فلا أشكرها ( ومن شكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه   ) أي : يعود نفع شكره إليه ، وهو أن يستوجب به تمام النعمة ودوامها ، لأن الشكر قيد النعمة الموجودة وصيد النعمة المفقودة ( ومن كفر فإن ربي غني   ) عن شكره ) ( كريم ) بالإفضال على من يكفر نعمه . 
( قال نكروا لها عرشها ننظر أتهتدي أم تكون من الذين لا يهتدون   ( 41 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( قال نكروا لها عرشها   ) يقول : غيروا سريرها إلى حال تنكره إذا رأته ، قال قتادة  ومقاتل     : هو أن يزاد فيه وينقص ، وروي أنه جعل أسفله أعلاه وأعلاه أسفله ، وجعل  مكان الجوهر الأحمر أخضر ومكان الأخضر أحمر ) ( ننظر أتهتدي ) إلى عرشها  فتعرفه ) ( أم تكون من ) الجاهلين ) ( الذين لا يهتدون ) إليه ، وإنما حمل سليمان  على ذلك كما ذكره وهب   ومحمد بن كعب   [ ص: 166 ] وغيرهما : أن الشياطين خافت أن يتزوجها سليمان  فتفشي إليه أسرار الجن وذلك أن أمها كانت جنية ، وإذا ولدت له ولدا لا ينفكون من تسخير سليمان  وذريته من بعده ، فأساؤا الثناء عليها ليزهدوه فيها ، وقالوا : إن في عقلها شيئا وإن رجلها كحافر الحمار وأنها شعراء الساقين فأراد سليمان  أن يختبر عقلها بتنكير عرشها وينظر إلى قدميها ببناء الصرح .
( فلما جاءت قيل أهكذا عرشك قالت كأنه هو وأوتينا العلم من قبلها وكنا مسلمين   ( 42 ) وصدها ما كانت تعبد من دون الله إنها كانت من قوم كافرين   ( 43 ) ) 

 ( فلما جاءت قيل أهكذا عرشك قالت كأنه هو   ) قال مقاتل    : عرفته لكنها شبهت عليهم كما شبهوا عليها . وقال عكرمة    : كانت حكيمة لم تقل : نعم ، خوفا من أن تكذب ، ولم تقل : لا خوفا من التكذيب ، قالت : كأنه هو ، فعرف سليمان  كمال  عقلها حيث لم تقر ولم تنكر . وقيل اشتبه عليها أمر العرش ، لأنها تركته في  بيت خلف سبعة أبواب مغلقة والمفاتيح معها ، وقيل لها : فإنه عرشك فما أغنى  عنك إغلاق الأبواب ، فقال : ( وأوتينا العلم ) بصحة نبوة سليمان  بالآيات المتقدمة من أمر الهدية والرسل ، ( من قبلها ) من قبل الآية في العرش ( وكنا مسلمين ) منقادين طائعين لأمر سليمان    . وقيل قوله : وأوتينا العلم من قبلها قاله سليمان  ، يقول : وأوتينا العلم بالله وبقدرته على ما يشاء من قبل هذه المرأة ، وكنا مسلمين ، هذا قول مجاهد    . وقيل : معناه وأوتينا العلم بإسلامها ومجيئها طائعة من قبل مجيئها وكنا مسلمين طائعين لله - عز وجل - . قوله - عز وجل - : ( وصدها ما كانت تعبد من دون الله    ) أي : منعها ما كانت تعبد من دون الله ، وهو الشمس ، أن تعبد الله ، أي :  صدها عبادة الشمس عن التوحيد وعبادة الله ، فعلى هذا التأويل يكون " ما "  في محل الرفع .   [ ص: 167 ] 

 وقيل : معناه صدها عن عبادة الله لا نقصان عقلها كما قالت الجن : إن في  عقلها شيئا ، بل كانت تعبد من دون الله . وقيل : معناه وصدها سليمان  ما كانت تعبد من دون الله ، أي : منعها ذلك وحال بينها وبينه ، فيكون محل " ما " نصبا . ( إنها كانت من قوم كافرين   ) هذا استئناف ، أخبر الله تعالى أنها كانت من قوم يعبدون الشمس ، فنشأت بينهم ولم تعرف إلا عبادة الشمس . 
( قيل  لها ادخلي الصرح فلما رأته حسبته لجة وكشفت عن ساقيها قال إنه صرح ممرد من  قوارير قالت رب إني ظلمت نفسي وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين   ( 44 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( قيل لها ادخلي الصرح   ) الآية ، وذلك أن سليمان  أراد  أن ينظر إلى قدميها وساقيها من غير أن يسألها كشفها ، لما قالت الشياطين :  إن رجليها كحافر الحمار ، وهي شعراء الساقين ، أمر الشياطين فبنوا له صرحا  أي : قصرا من زجاج ، وقيل بيتا من زجاج كأنه الماء بياضا ، وقيل : الصرح  صحن الدار ، وأجرى تحته الماء ، وألقى فيه كل شيء من دواب البحر السمك  والضفادع وغيرهما ، ثم وضع سريره في صدره وجلس عليه وعكفت عليه الطير والجن  والإنس . وقيل : اتخذ صحنا من قوارير وجعل تحتها تماثيل من الحيتان  والضفادع ، فكان الواحد إذا رآه ظنه ماء . وقيل : إنما بنى الصرح ليختبر  فهمها كما فعلت هي بالوصفاء والوصائف فلما جلس على السرير دعا بلقيس ، فلما  جاءت قيل لها ادخلي الصرح .   [ ص: 168 ] 

 ( فلما رأته حسبته لجة   ) وهي معظم الماء ، ( وكشفت عن ساقيها   ) لتخوضه إلى سليمان  ، فنظر سليمان  فإذا هي أحسن الناس قدما وساقا إلا أنها كانت شعراء الساقين ، فلما رأى سليمان ذلك صرف بصره عنه وناداها ( قال إنه صرح ممرد   ) مملس مستو ، ( من قوارير ) وليس بماء ، ثم إن سليمان  دعاها إلى الإسلام ، وكانت قد رأت حال العرش والصرح فأجابت ، و ( قالت رب إني ظلمت نفسي   ) بالكفر . وقال مقاتل    : لما رأت السرير والصرح علمت أن ملك سليمان  من الله فقالت : رب إني ظلمت نفسي بعبادة غيرك ، ( وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين   ) أي : أخلصت له التوحيد . وقيل : إنها لما بلغت الصرح وظنته لجة ، قالت في نفسها : إن سليمان  يريد أن يغرقني ، وكان القتل علي أهون من هذا ، فقولها : " ظلمت نفسي " تعني بذلك الظن . 

 واختلفوا في أمرها بعد إسلامها ، قال عون بن عبد الله    : سأل رجل عبد الله بن عتبة    : هل تزوجها سليمان ؟  قال : انتهى أمرها إلى قولها : أسلمت مع سليمان  لله  رب العالمين ، يعني : لا علم لنا وراء ذلك . وقال بعضهم : تزوجها ، ولما  أراد أن يتزوجها كره ما رأى من كثرة شعر ساقيها ، فسأل الإنس : ما يذهب هذا  ؟ قالوا : الموسى ، فقالت المرأة : لم تمسني حديدة قط ، فكره سليمان  الموسى  ، وقال : إنها تقطع ساقيها ، فسأل الجن فقالوا : لا ندري ، ثم سأل  الشياطين فقالوا : إنا نحتال لك حيلة حتى تكون كالفضة البيضاء ، فاتخذوا  النورة والحمام ، فكانت النورة والحمامات من يومئذ فلما تزوجها سليمان  أحبها حبا شديدا ، وأقرها على ملكها ، وأمر الجن فابتنوا لها بأرض اليمن  ثلاثة حصون لم ير الناس مثلها ارتفاعا وحسنا ، وهي : سلحين وبينون وعمدان . ثم كان سليمان  يزورها في كل شهر مرة بعد أن ردها إلى ملكها ويقيم عندها ثلاثة أيام ، يبتكر من الشام  إلى اليمن  ، ومن اليمن  إلى الشام  ، وولدت له فيما ذكر وروي عن وهب  قال : زعموا أن بلقيس  لما أسلمت قال لها سليمان     : اختاري رجلا من قومك أزوجكه ، قالت : ومثلي يا نبي الله تنكح الرجال  وقد كان لي في قومي من الملك والسلطان ما كان ؟ قال : نعم ، إنه لا يكون في  الإسلام إلا ذلك ، ولا ينبغي لك أن تحرمي ما أحل الله لك ، فقالت : زوجني  إن كان لا بد من ذلك ذا تبع  ملك همذان  فزوجه إياها ، ثم ردها إلى اليمن  ، وسلط زوجها ذا تبع  على اليمن  ، ودعا زوبعة أمير جن اليمن  ، فقال : اعمل لذي تبع  ما   [ ص: 169 ] استعملك فيه ، فلم يزل بها ملكا يعمل له فيها ما أراد حتى مات سليمان  ، فلما أن حال الحول ، وتبينت الجن موت سليمان  أقبل رجل منهم فسلك تهامة  حتى إذا كان في جوف اليمن  صرخ بأعلى صوته : يا معشر الجن إن الملك سليمان  قد مات ، فارفعوا أيديكم فرفعوا أيديهم وتفرقوا ، وانقضى ملك ذي تبع  ، وملك بلقيس  مع ملك سليمان    . وقيل : إن الملك وصل إلى سليمان  وهو ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة ومات وهو ابن ثلاث وخمسين سنة . 
( ولقد أرسلنا إلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا أن اعبدوا الله فإذا هم فريقان يختصمون   ( 45 ) قال يا قوم لم تستعجلون بالسيئة قبل الحسنة لولا تستغفرون الله لعلكم ترحمون   ( 46 ) قالوا اطيرنا بك وبمن معك قال طائركم عند الله بل أنتم قوم تفتنون   ( 47 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد أرسلنا إلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا أن   ) أي : أن ( اعبدوا الله ) وحده ، ( فإذا هم فريقان ) مؤمن وكافر ( يختصمون ) في الدين ، قال مقاتل    : واختصامهم ما ذكر في سورة الأعراف : " قال الملأ الذين استكبروا من قومه للذين استضعفوا لمن آمن منهم   " ، إلى قوله : " يا صالح ائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من المرسلين   " ( الأعراف - 75 - 77 ) . ( فقال ) لهم صالح  ، ( يا قوم لم تستعجلون بالسيئة    ) بالبلاء والعقوبة ، ( قبل الحسنة ) العافية والرحمة ، ( لولا ) هلا (  تستغفرون الله ) بالتوبة من كفركم ، ( لعلكم ترحمون ) ( قالو اطيرنا ) أي :  تشاءمنا ، وأصله : تطيرنا ، ( بك وبمن معك ) قيل : إنما قالوا ذلك لتفرق  كلمتهم . وقيل : لأنه أمسك عنهم المطر في ذلك الوقت وقحطوا ، فقالوا :  أصابنا هذا الضر والشدة من شؤمك وشؤم أصحابك . ( قال طائركم عند الله    ) أي : ما يصيبكم من الخير والشر عند الله بأمره ، وهو مكتوب عليكم ، سمي  طائرا لسرعة نزوله بالإنسان ، فإنه لا شيء أسرع من قضاء محتوم . قال ابن عباس    : الشؤم أتاكم من عند الله لكفركم . وقيل : طائركم أي : عملكم عند الله ، سمي طائرا لسرعة صعوده إلى السماء . ( بل أنتم قوم تفتنون   ) قال ابن عباس    : تختبرون بالخير والشر ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة   " ( الأنبياء - 35 ) ، وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : تعذبون . 
[ ص: 170 ]   ( وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون   ( 48 ) قالوا تقاسموا بالله لنبيتنه وأهله ثم لنقولن لوليه ما شهدنا مهلك أهله وإنا لصادقون   ( 49 ) ومكروا مكرا ومكرنا مكرا وهم لا يشعرون   ( 50 ) فانظر كيف كان عاقبة مكرهم أنا دمرناهم وقومهم أجمعين   ( 51 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وكان في المدينة ) يعني : مدينة ثمود  ، وهي الحجر ، ( تسعة رهط ) من أبناء أشرافهم ، ( يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون   ) وهم الذين اتفقوا على عقر الناقة ، وهم غواة قوم صالح  ، ورأسهم قدار بن سالف  ،  وهو الذي تولى عقرها ، كانوا يعملون بالمعاصي . قالوا ( تقاسموا بالله )  تحالفوا ، يقول بعضهم لبعض : أي : احلفوا بالله أيها القوم . وموضع "  تقاسموا " جزم على الأمر ، وقال قوم : محله نصب على الفعل الماضي ، يعني :  أنهم تحالفوا وتواثقوا ، تقديره : قالوا متقاسمين بالله ، ( لنبيتنه ) أي :  لنقتلنه بياتا أي : ليلا ( وأهله ) أي : وقومه الذين أسلموا معه ، وقرأ الأعمش  وحمزة   والكسائي     " لتبيتنه " و " لتقولن " بالتاء فيهما وضم لام الفعل على الخطاب ، وقرأ  الآخرون بالنون فيهما وفتح لام الفعل ، ( ثم لنقولن لوليه ) أي : لولي دمه ،  ( ما شهدنا ) ما حضرنا ، ( مهلك أهله ) أي : إهلاكهم ، ولا ندري من قتله ،  ومن فتح الميم فمعناه هلاك أهله ، ( وإنا لصادقون ) في قولنا ما شهدنا ذلك  . ( ومكروا مكرا ) غدروا غدرا حين قصدوا تبييت صالح  والفتك به ، ( ومكرنا مكرا ) جزيناهم على مكرهم بتعجيل عقوبتهم ، ( وهم لا يشعرون ) ( فانظر كيف كان عاقبة مكرهم أنا   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة     " أنا " بفتح الألف ردا على العاقبة ، أي : كانت العاقبة أنا دمرناهم ،  وقرأ الآخرون : " إنا " بالكسر على الاستئناف ، ( دمرناهم ) أي : أهلكناهم  التسعة . واختلفوا في كيفية هلاكهم ، قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : أرسل الله الملائكة تلك الليلة إلى دار صالح  يحرسونه ، فأتى التسعة دار صالح  شاهرين سيوفهم ، فرمتهم الملائكة بالحجارة من حيث يرون الحجارة ولا يرون الملائكة ، فقتلهم . قال مقاتل    : نزلوا في سفح جبل ينظر بعضهم بعضا ليأتوا دار صالح  ، فجثم عليهم الجبل فأهلكهم . ( وقومهم أجمعين ) أهلكهم الله بالصيحة .
( فتلك بيوتهم خاوية بما ظلموا إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يعلمون   ( 52 ) وأنجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   ( 53 ) ولوطا إذ قال لقومه أتأتون الفاحشة وأنتم تبصرون   ( 54 ) أئنكم لتأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء بل أنتم قوم تجهلون   ( 55 ) ) ( فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون   ( 56 ) فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته قدرناها من الغابرين   ( 57 ) وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين   ( 58 ) قل الحمد لله وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى آلله خير أم ما يشركون   ( 59 ) ) 

 ( فتلك بيوتهم خاوية   ) نصب على الحال أي : خالية ، ( بما ظلموا ) أي : بظلمهم وكفرهم ،   [ ص: 171 ]   ( إن في ذلك لآية ) لعبرة ، ( لقوم يعلمون ) قدرتنا . ( وأنجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   ) يقال : كان الناجون منهم أربعة آلاف . قوله تعالى : ( ولوطا إذ قال لقومه أتأتون الفاحشة   ) وهي الفعلة القبيحة ، ( وأنتم تبصرون ) أي : تعلمون أنها فاحشة . وقيل : معناه يرى بعضكم بعضا وكانوا لا يستترون عتوا منهم . ( أئنكم لتأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء بل أنتم قوم تجهلون فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون   ) من أدبار الرجال . ( فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته قدرناها    ) قضينا عليها وجعلناها بتقديرنا ، ( من الغابرين ) أي : الباقين في  العذاب . ( وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا ) وهو الحجارة ، ( فساء ) فبئس ، ( مطر  المنذرين ) قوله تعالى : ( قل الحمد لله ) هذا خطاب لرسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - أمر أن يحمد الله على هلاك كفار الأمم الخالية . وقيل : على  جميع نعمه . ( وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى   ) قال مقاتل    : هم الأنبياء والمرسلون دليله قوله - عز وجل - : " وسلام على المرسلين " .   [ ص: 172 ] 

 وقال ابن عباس  في رواية أبي مالك  هم أصحاب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقال الكلبي    : هم أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقيل : هم كل المؤمنين من السابقين واللاحقين ( آلله خير أم ما يشركون   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  وعاصم    : ( يشركون ) بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، يخاطب أهل مكة  ،  وفيه إلزام الحجة على المشركين بعد هلاك الكفار ، يقول : آلله خير لمن  عبده ، أم الأصنام لمن عبدها ؟ والمعنى : أن الله نجى من عبده من الهلاك ،  والأصنام لم تغن شيئا عن عابديها عند نزول العذاب . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (320)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
 سُورَةُ النَّمْلِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية60 إلى الاية 87


( أم  من خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات  بهجة ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها أإله مع الله بل هم قوم يعدلون   ( 60 ) أم من جعل الأرض قرارا وجعل خلالها أنهارا وجعل لها رواسي وجعل بين البحرين حاجزا أإله مع الله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 61 ) ) 

 ( أمن خلق السماوات والأرض   ) معناه آلهتكم خير أم الذي خلق السماوات والأرض ، ( وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء   ) يعني المطر ، ( فأنبتنا به حدائق ) ؟ بساتين جمع حديقة ، قال الفراء     : الحديقة البستان المحاط عليه ، فإن لم يكن عليه حائط فليس بحديقة ، (  ذات بهجة ) أي : منظر حسن ، والبهجة : الحسن يبتهج به من يراه ، ( ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها    ) أي : ما ينبغي لكم ، لأنكم لا تقدرون عليها . ( أإله مع الله ) استفهام  على طريق الإنكار ، أي : هل معه معبود سواه أعانه على صنعه ؟ بل ليس معه  إله . ( بل هم قوم ) يعني كفار مكة ، ( يعدلون ) يشركون . ( أمن جعل الأرض قرارا    ) لا تميد بأهلها ، ( وجعل خلالها ) وسطها ( أنهارا ) تطرد بالمياه ، (  وجعل لها رواسي ) جبالا ثوابت ، ( وجعل بين البحرين ) العذب والمالح ، (  حاجزا )   [ ص: 173 ] مانعا لئلا يختلط أحدهما بالآخر ، ( أإله مع الله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) توحيد ربه وسلطانه .
( أم من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض أإله مع الله قليلا ما تذكرون   ( 62 ) أم من يهديكم في ظلمات البر والبحر ومن يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته أإله مع الله تعالى الله عما يشركون   ( 63 ) ( أم من يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده ومن يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أإله مع الله قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين   ( 64 ) قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون   ( 65 ) ) 

 ( أمن يجيب المضطر   ) المكروب المجهود ، ( إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء   ) الضر ( ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض   ) سكانها يهلك قرنا وينشئ آخر . وقيل : يجعل أولادكم خلفاءكم وقيل : جعلكم خلفاء الجن في الأرض . ( أإله مع الله قليلا ما تذكرون   ) قرأ أبو عمرو بالياء والآخرون بالتاء . ( أمن يهديكم في ظلمات البر والبحر   ) إذا سافرتم ، ( ومن يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته   ) أي : قدام المطر ، ( أإله مع الله تعالى الله عما يشركون أمن يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده   ) بعد الموت ، ( ومن يرزقكم من السماء والأرض   ) أي : من السماء المطر ومن الأرض النبات . ( أإله مع الله قل هاتوا برهانكم   ) حجتكم على قولكم أن مع الله إلها آخر . ( إن كنتم صادقين ) ( قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله   ) نزلت في المشركين حيث سألوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن وقت قيام الساعة ( وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون   ) 
[ ص: 174 ]   ( بل ادارك علمهم في الآخرة بل هم في شك منها بل هم منها عمون   ( 66 ) وقال الذين كفروا أئذا كنا ترابا وآباؤنا أئنا لمخرجون   ( 67 ) لقد وعدنا هذا نحن وآباؤنا من قبل إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   ( 68 ) ) 

 ( بل ادارك علمهم ) قرأ أبو جعفر  ، وابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو     : " أدرك " على وزن أفعل أي : بلغ ولحق ، كما يقال : أدركه علمي إذا لحقه  وبلغه ، يريد : ما جهلوا في الدنيا وسقط علمه عنهم علموه في الآخرة . قال مجاهد    : يدرك علمهم ، ( في الآخرة ) ويعلمونها إذا عاينوها حين لا ينفعهم علمهم . قال مقاتل    : بل علموا في الآخرة حين عاينوها ما شكوا وعموا عنه في الدنيا وهو قوله : ( بل هم في شك منها    ) يعني : هم اليوم في شك من الساعة ، وقرأ الآخرون : " بل ادارك " موصولا  مشددا مع ألف بعد الدال المشددة ، أي : تدارك وتتابع علمهم في الآخرة  وتلاحق . وقيل : معناه اجتمع علمهم في الآخرة أنها كائنة ، وهم في شك في  وقتهم ، فيكون بمعنى الأول . وقيل : هو على طريق الاستفهام ، معناه : هل  تدارك وتتابع علمهم بذلك في الآخرة ؟ أي : لم يتتابع وضل وغاب علمهم به فلم  يبلغوه ولم يدركوه ، لأن في الاستفهام ضربا من الجحد يدل عليه . قراءة ابن عباس    " بلى " بإثبات الياء ، " أدارك " بفتح الألف على الاستفهام ، أي : لم يدرك ، وفي حرف أبي     " أم تدارك علمهم " ، والعرب تضع " بل " موضع " أم " و " أم " موضع " بل "  وجملة القول فيه : أن الله أخبر أنهم إذا بعثوا يوم القيامة يستوي علمهم  في الآخرة وما وعدوا فيها من الثواب والعقاب ، وإن كانت علومهم مختلفة في  الدنيا . وذكر علي بن عيسى  أن معنى " بل " هاهنا : " لو " ومعناه : لو أدركوا في الدنيا ما أدركوا في الآخرة لم يشكوا . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( بل هم في شك منها   ) بل هم اليوم في الدنيا في شك من الساعة . ( بل هم منها عمون ) جمع عم ، وهو أعمى القلب . قال الكلبي    : يقول هم جهلة بها . ( وقال الذين كفروا ) يعني مشركي مكة  ، ( أئذا كنا ترابا وآباؤنا أئنا لمخرجون   ) من قبورنا أحياء ، قرأ أهل المدينة    : " إذا " غير مستفهم ، " أئنا " بالاستفهام ، وقرأ ابن عامر  ،  والكسائي     : " أإذا " بهمزتين ، " أإننا " بنونين ، وقرأ الآخرون باستفهامها . (  لقد وعدنا هذا ) أي : هذا البعث ، ( نحن وآباؤنا من قبل ) أي : من قبل محمد  ،   [ ص: 175 ] وليس ذلك بشيء ( إن هذا ) ما هذا ، ( إلا أساطير الأولين ) أحاديثهم وأكاذيبهم التي كتبوها . 
( قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين   ( 69 ) ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون   ( 70 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   ( 71 ) قل عسى أن يكون ردف لكم بعض الذي تستعجلون   ( 72 ) وإن ربك لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون   ( 73 ) وإن ربك ليعلم ما تكن صدورهم وما يعلنون   ( 74 ) وما من غائبة في السماء والأرض إلا في كتاب مبين   ( 75 ) إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون   ( 76 ) ) 

 ( قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين   ) ( ولا تحزن عليهم ) على تكذيبهم إياك وإعراضهم عنك ، ( ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون   ) نزلت في المستهزئين الذين اقتسموا عقاب مكة    . ( ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين قل عسى أن يكون ردف    ) أي : دنا وقرب ، ( لكم ) وقيل : تبعكم ، والمعنى : ردفكم ، أدخل اللام  كما أدخل في قوله " لربهم يرهبون " ( الأعراف - 154 ) ، قال الفراء    : اللام صلة زائدة ، كما تقول : نقدته مائة ، ونقدت له ( بعض الذي تستعجلون   ) من العذاب ، فحل بهم ذلك يوم بدر . ( وإن ربك لذو فضل على الناس   ) قال مقاتل    : على أهل مكة  حيث لم يعجل عليهم العذاب ، ( ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون ) ذلك . ( وإن ربك ليعلم ما تكن   ) ما تخفي ( صدورهم وما يعلنون   ) ( وما من غائبة ) أي : جملة غائبة من مكتوم سر ، وخفي أمر ، وشيء غائب ، ( في السماء والأرض إلا في كتاب مبين   ) أي : في اللوح المحفوظ . ( إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل   ) أي : يبين لهم ، ( أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون   ) من أمر الدين ، قال الكلبي    : إن أهل الكتاب اختلفوا فيما بينهم فصاروا أحزابا يطعن بعضهم على   [ ص: 176 ] بعض ، فنزل القرآن ببيان ما اختلفوا فيه . 
( وإنه لهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين   ( 77 ) إن ربك يقضي بينهم بحكمه وهو العزيز العليم   ( 78 ) فتوكل على الله إنك على الحق المبين   ( 79 ) إنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين   ( 80 ) وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم مسلمون   ( 81 ) ) 

 ( وإنه ) يعني القرآن ، ( لهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين    ) ( إن ربك يقضي ) يفصل ( بينهم ) أي : بين المختلفين في الدين يوم  القيامة ، ( بحكمه ) الحق ، ( وهو العزيز ) المنيع فلا يرد له أمر ، (  العليم ) بأحوالهم فلا يخفى عليه شيء . ( فتوكل على الله إنك على الحق المبين   ) البين . ( إنك لا تسمع الموتى   ) يعني الكفار ، ( ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء   ) قرأ ابن كثير     : " لا يسمع " بالياء وفتحها وفتح الميم " الصم " رفع ، وكذلك في سورة  الروم ، وقرأ الباقون بالتاء وضمها وكسر الميم ، " الصم " نصب . ( إذا ولوا  مدبرين ) معرضين . فإن قيل ما معنى قوله : ( ولوا مدبرين ) وإذا كانوا صما  لا يسمعون سواء ولوا أو لم يولوا ؟ . قيل ذكره : على سبيل التأكيد  والمبالغة . وقيل : الأصم إذا كان حاضرا فقد يسمع برفع الصوت ويفهم  بالإشارة ، فإذا ولى لم يسمع ولم يفهم . قال قتادة     : الأصم إذا ولى مدبرا ثم ناديته لم يسمع ، كذلك الكافر لا يسمع ما يدعى  إليه من الإيمان . ومعنى الآية : أنهم لفرط إعراضهم عما يدعون إليه كالميت  الذي لا سبيل إلى إسماعه ، والأصم الذي لا يسمع . ( وما أنت بهادي العمي   ) قرأ الأعمش  ، وحمزة     : " تهدي " بالتاء وفتحها على الفعل " العمي " بنصب الياء هاهنا وفي  الروم . وقرأ الآخرون بهادي بالباء على الاسم ، " العمي " بكسر الياء ، (  عن ضلالتهم ) أي : ما أنت بمرشد من أعماه الله عن الهدى وأعمى قلبه عن  الإيمان ، ( إن تسمع ) ما تسمع ، ( إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا ) إلا من يصدق  بالقرآن أنه من الله ، ( فهم مسلمون ) مخلصون . 
[ ص: 177 ]   ( وإذا وقع القول عليهم أخرجنا لهم دابة من الأرض تكلمهم أن الناس كانوا بآياتنا لا يوقنون   ( 82 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإذا وقع القول عليهم   ) وجب العذاب عليهم ، وقال قتادة    : إذا غضب الله عليهم ، ( أخرجنا لهم دابة من الأرض تكلمهم   ) واختلفوا في كلامها ، فقال  السدي     : تكلمهم ببطلان الأديان سوى دين الإسلام . وقال بعضهم : كلامها أن تقول  لواحد : هذا مؤمن ، وتقول لآخر : هذا كافر . وقيل كلامها ما قال الله تعالى  : ( أن الناس كانوا بآياتنا لا يوقنون   ) قال مقاتل  تكلمهم بالعربية ، فتقول : إن الناس كانوا بآياتنا لا يوقنون ، تخبر الناس أن أهل مكة لم يؤمنوا بالقرآن والبعث . 

 قرأ أهل الكوفة    : "  أن الناس " بفتح الألف ، أي : بأن الناس ، وقرأ الباقون بالكسر على  الاستئناف ، أي : إن الناس كانوا بآياتنا لا يوقنون قبل خروجها . قال ابن عمر    : وذلك حين لا يؤمر بمعروف ولا ينهى عن منكر   . وقرأ سعيد بن جبير  ، وعاصم الجحدري  ،  وأبو رجاء العطاردي    : " تكلمهم " بفتح التاء وتخفيف اللام من " الكلم " وهو الجرح . قال أبو الجوزاء    : سألت ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - عن هذه الآية : " تكلمهم أو تكلمهم " ؟ قال : كل ذلك تفعل ، تكلم المؤمن ، وتكلم الكافر . أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، أخبرنا علي بن حجر  ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، أخبرنا العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " بادروا بالأعمال ستا : طلوع الشمس من مغربها ، والدخان ، والدجال ، ودابة الأرض ، وخاصة أحدكم ، وأمر العامة   " . أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، أخبرنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، أخبرنا   [ ص: 178 ] محمد بن بشر  ، عن  أبي حيان  ، عن أبي زرعة  ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن أول الآيات خروجا طلوع الشمس من مغربها ، وخروج الدابة على الناس ضحى وأيهما كانت قبل صاحبتها فالأخرى على أثرها قريبا   " . 

 وأخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن أحمد بن فنجويه  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر بن خرجة  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان الحضرمي  ، أخبرنا هشيم بن حماد  ، أخبرنا عمرو بن محمد العبقري  ، عن طلحة  عن عمرو  ، عن عبد الله بن عمير الليثي  ، عن أبي سريحة الأنصاري  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يكون للدابة ثلاث خرجات من الدهر ، فتخرج خروجا بأقصى اليمن  فيفشو ذكرها بالبادية ولا يدخل ذكرها القرية " ، يعني مكة  ، " ثم تمكث زمانا طويلا ثم تخرج خرجة أخرى قريبا من مكة  ، فيفشو ذكرها بالبادية ، ويدخل ذكرها القرية - يعني مكة    - فبينما الناس يوما في أعظم المساجد على الله حرمة وأكرمها على الله - عز وجل - يعني المسجد الحرام    - لم يرعهم إلا وهي في ناحية المسجد تدنو وتدنو   " كذا قال ابن عمر  ، وما بين الركن الأسود  إلى باب بني مخزوم  عن  يمين الخارج في وسط من ذلك فارفض الناس عنها وثبتت لها عصابة عرفوا أنهم  لم يعجزوا الله ، فخرجت عليهم تنفض رأسها من التراب فمرت بهم فجلت عن  وجوههم حتى تركتها كأنها الكواكب الدرية ، ثم ولت في الأرض لا يدركها طالب  ولا يعجزها هارب ، حتى أن الرجل ليقوم فيتعوذ منها بالصلاة فتأتيه من خلفه  فتقول : يا فلان الآن تصلي ؟ فيقبل عليها بوجهه فتسمه في وجهه ، فيتجاور  الناس في ديارهم ، ويصطحبون في أسفارهم ، ويشتركون في الأموال ، يعرف  الكافر من المؤمن ، فيقال للمؤمن : يا مؤمن ، ويقال للكافر : يا كافر " 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسن بن محمد  ، أخبرنا  أبو بكر بن مالك القطيعي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل  ، أخبرنا أبي ، حدثنا بهز  ، حدثنا حماد ، هو ابن أبي سلمة  ، أخبرنا علي بن زيد  ، عن أوس بن خالد  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " تخرج الدابة ومعها عصا موسى وخاتم سليمان ، فتجلو وجه المؤمن بالعصا وتختم أنف الكافر   [ ص: 179 ] بالخاتم ، حتى إن أهل الخوان ليجتمعون فيقول هذا يا مؤمن ويقول هذا يا كافر   " . وروي عن علي  قال : ليست بدابة لها ذنب ، ولكن لها لحية ، كأنه يشير إلى أنه رجل والأكثرون على أنها دابة . وروى  ابن جريج  عن  أبي الزبير  أنه وصف الدابة فقال  : رأسها رأس الثور وعينها عين الخنزير ، وأذنها أذن فيل ، وقرنها قرن أيل ،  وصدرها صدر أسد ، ولونها لون نمر ، وخاصرتها خاصرة هر وذنبها ذنب كبش ،  وقوائمها قوائم بعير ، بين كل مفصلين اثنا عشر ذراعا ، ومعها عصا موسى  ، وخاتم سليمان  ، فلا يبقى مؤمن إلا نكتته في مسجده بعصا موسى  نكتة بيضاء يضيء بها وجهه ، ولا يبقى كافر إلا نكتت وجهه بخاتم سليمان  فيسود  بها وجهه ، حتى إن الناس يتبايعون في الأسواق : بكم يا مؤمن ؟ بكم يا كافر  ؟ ثم تقول لهم الدابة : يا فلان أنت من أهل الجنة ، ويا فلان أنت من أهل  النار ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذا وقع القول عليهم أخرجنا لهم دابة من الأرض   ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني عقيل بن محمد الجرجاني الفقيه  ، أخبرنا أبو الفرج المعافى بن زكريا البغدادي  ، أخبرنا  أبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري  ، أخبرنا أبو كريب  ، أخبرنا الأشجعي  ، عن  فضيل بن مرزوق  ، عن عطية  ، عن ابن عمر  قال : تخرج الدابة من صدع في الصفا  كجري الفرس ثلاثة أيام وما خرج ثلثها   . وبه عن  محمد بن جرير الطبري  قال : حدثني عصام بن داود بن الجراح  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا  سفيان بن سعيد  ، أخبرنا  منصور بن المعتمر  عن  ربعي بن حراش  عن حذيفة بن اليمان  رضي  الله عنه قال : ذكر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الدابة ، قلت : يا  رسول الله من أين تخرج ؟ قال : " من أعظم المساجد حرمة على الله ، بينما عيسى  يطوف بالبيت ومعه المسلمون إذ تضرب الأرض تحتهم ، وتنشق الصفا  مما يلي المشعر  ، وتخرج الدابة من الصفا  أول ما يبدر منها رأسها ملمعة ذات وبر وريش ، لن يدركها   [ ص: 180 ] طالب ولن يفوتها هارب ، تسمي الناس مؤمنا وكافرا ، أما المؤمن فتترك وجهه كأنه كوكب دري وتكتب بين عينيه مؤمن ، وأما الكافر فتنكت بين عينيه نكتة سوداء ، وتكتب بين عينيه كافر "   . وروي عن ابن عباس    : أنه قرع الصفا  بعصاه وهو محرم ، وقال : إن الدابة لتسمع قرع عصاي هذه . وعن عبد الله بن عمر  ،  قال : تخرج الدابة من شعب فيمس رأسها في السحاب ورجلاها في الأرض ما خرجتا  ، فتمر بالإنسان يصلي فتقول : ما الصلاة من حاجتك ، فتخطمه . 

وعن ابن عمر  قال : تخرج الدابة ليلة جمع الناس والناس يسيرون إلى منى    . وعن سهيل بن صالح  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " بئس  الشعب شعب أجياد " ، مرتين أو ثلاثا ، قيل : ولم ذلك يا رسول الله ؟ قال :  " تخرج منه الدابة فتصرخ ثلاث صرخات يسمعها من بين الخافقين   " وقال وهب    : وجهها وجه رجل وسائر خلقها كخلق الطير ، فتخبر من رآها أن أهل مكة  كانوا بمحمد  والقرآن لا يوقنون . 
( ويوم نحشر من كل أمة فوجا ممن يكذب بآياتنا فهم يوزعون   ( 83 ) حتى إذا جاءوا قال أكذبتم بآياتي ولم تحيطوا بها علما أم ماذا كنتم تعملون   ( 84 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ويوم نحشر من كل أمة فوجا   ) أي  : من كل قرن جماعة ، ( ممن يكذب بآياتنا ) وليس " من " هاهنا للتبعيض ،  لأن جميع المكذبين يحشرون ، ( فهم يوزعون ) يحبس أولهم على آخرهم حتى  يجتمعوا ثم يساقون إلى النار . ( حتى إذا جاءوا ) يوم القيامة ، ( قال )  الله لهم : ( أكذبتم بآياتي ولم تحيطوا بها علما   ) ولم تعرفوها حق معرفتها ، ( أم ماذا كنتم تعملون ) حين لم تفكروا فيها . ومعنى الآية : أكذبتم   [ ص: 181 ] بآياتي غير عالمين بها ، ولم تفكروا في صحتها بل كذبتم بها جاهلين ؟
( ووقع القول عليهم بما ظلموا فهم لا ينطقون   ( 85 ) ألم يروا أنا جعلنا الليل ليسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ( 86 ) ويوم ينفخ في الصور ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله وكل أتوه داخرين   ( 87 ) ) 

 ( ووقع القول ) وجب العذاب ، ( عليهم بما ظلموا ) بما أشركوا ، ( فهم لا ينطقون ) قال قتادة    : كيف ينطقون ولا حجة لهم ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " هذا يوم لا ينطقون ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون   " ( المرسلات - 36 ) ، وقيل : لا ينطقون لأن أفواههم مختومة   . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ألم يروا أنا جعلنا ) خلقنا ( الليل ليسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا   ) مضيئا يبصر فيه ، ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ) يصدقون فيعتبرون . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويوم ينفخ في الصور ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض   ) والصور قرن ينفخ فيه إسرافيل  ، وقال الحسن    : الصور هو القرن ، وأول بعضهم كلامه أن الأرواح تجمع في القرن ثم ينفخ فيه فتذهب الأرواح إلى الأجساد فتحيا الأجساد . وقوله : ( ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض   ) أي : فصعق ، كما قال في آية أخرى : " فصعق من في السماوات ومن في الأرض   " ( الزمر - 68 ) ، أي : ماتوا ، والمعنى أنهم يلقى عليهم الفزع إلى أن يموتوا . وقيل : ينفخ إسرافيل  في  الصور . ثلاث نفخات : نفخة الفزع ، ونفخة الصعق ، ونفخة القيام لرب  العالمين . قوله : ( إلا من شاء الله ) اختلفوا في هذا الاستثناء ، روي عن  أبي هريرة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سأل جبريل  عن قوله : ( إلا من شاء الله ) قال : هم الشهداء متقلدون أسيافهم حول العرش   . 

 وروى سعيد بن جبير  ،  وعطاء  عن ابن عباس    : هم الشهداء لأنهم أحياء عند ربهم لا يصل   [ ص: 182 ] الفزع إليهم . وفي بعض الآثار : " الشهداء ثنية الله - عز وجل - " أي : الذين استثناهم الله تعالى . وقال الكلبي  ، ومقاتل    : يعني جبريل  ، وميكائيل  ، وإسرافيل  ، وملك الموت ، فلا يبقى بعد النفخة إلا هؤلاء الأربعة ، ثم يقبض الله روح ميكائيل  ، ثم روح إسرافيل  ، ثم روح ملك الموت ، ثم روح جبريل  فيكون آخرهم موتا جبريل  عليه السلام .   . 

 ويروى أن الله تعالى يقول لملك الموت : خذ نفس إسرافيل  ، ثم يقول : من بقي يا ملك الموت ؟ فيقول : سبحانك ربي تباركت وتعاليت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام ، بقي جبريل  وميكائيل  وملك الموت ، فيقول : خذ نفس ميكائيل  ،  فيأخذ نفسه ، فيقع كالطود العظيم ، فيقول : من بقي ؟ فيقول : سبحانك ربي  تباركت وتعاليت ، بقي جبريل وملك الموت ، فيقول : مت يا ملك الموت ، فيموت ،  فيقول : يا جبريل  من بقي ؟ فيقول : تباركت وتعاليت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام وجهك الباقي الدائم وجبريل  الميت الفاني ، قال : فيقول يا جبريل  لا بد من موتك ، فيقع ساجدا يخفق بجناحيه فيروى أن فضل خلقه على فضل ميكائيل  كالطود العظيم على ظرب من الظراب . ويروى أنه يبقى مع هؤلاء الأربعة حملة العرش فيقبض روح جبريل  وميكائيل  ، ثم أرواح حملة العرش ، ثم روح إسرافيل  ، ثم روح ملك الموت . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن علي الجوهري  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، أخبرنا علي بن حجر  ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة  ، عن أبي سلمة  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ينفخ في الصور فيصعق من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله ، ثم ينفخ فيه أخرى فأكون أول من يرفع رأسه ، فإذا موسى  آخذ بقائمة من قوائم العرش ، فلا أدري أكان ممن استثنى الله - عز وجل - أم رفع رأسه قبلي ؟ ومن قال أنا خير من يونس بن متى  فقد كذب   "   [ ص: 183 ] 

 قال الضحاك    : هم رضوان  ، والحور ، ومالك  ، والزبانية . وقيل : عقارب النار وحياتها . قوله - عز وجل - : ( وكل ) أي : الذين أحيوا بعد الموت ، ( أتوه ) قرأ الأعمش  ، وحمزة  ، وحفص    : " أتوه " مقصورا بفتح التاء على الفعل ، أي : جاءوه ، وقرأ الآخرون بالمد وضم التاء كقوله تعالى : " وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا   " ( مريم - 95 ) ، ( داخرين ) صاغرين . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (321)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
  الاية1 إلى الاية 14


( وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء إنه خبير بما تفعلون   ( 88 ) ( من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها وهم من فزع يومئذ آمنون   ( 89 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة   ) قائمة واقفة ، ( وهي تمر مر السحاب    ) أي : تسير سير السحاب حتى تقع على الأرض . فتستوي بها وذلك أن كل شيء  عظيم وكل جمع كثير يقصر عنه البصر لكثرته وبعد ما بين أطرافه فهو في حسبان  الناظر واقف وهو سائر ، كذلك سير الجبال لا يرى يوم القيامة لعظمتها ، كما  أن سير السحاب لا يرى لعظمه وهو سائر ، ( صنع الله ) نصب على المصدر ، ( الذي أتقن كل شيء   ) أي : أحكم ، ( إنه خبير بما تفعلون   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأهل البصرة    : بالياء والباقون بالتاء   . ( من جاء بالحسنة ) بكلمة الإخلاص ، وهي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، قال أبو معشر    : كان إبراهيم  يحلف ولا يستثني : أن الحسنة لا إله إلا الله . وقال قتادة    : بالإخلاص . وقيل : هي كل طاعة ( فله خير منها ) قال ابن عباس     : فمنها يصل الخير إليه ، يعني : له من تلك الحسنة خير يوم القيامة ، وهو  الثواب والأمن من العذاب ، أما أن يكون له شيء خير من الإيمان فلا لأنه  ليس شيء خيرا من قوله لا إله إلا الله . وقيل : فله خير منها يعني : رضوان  الله ، قال تعالى : " ورضوان من الله أكبر   " ( التوبة - 72 ) ، وقال محمد بن كعب  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن زيد    : " فله خير منها " يعني :   [ ص: 184 ] الأضعاف  ، أعطاه الله تعالى بالواحدة عشرا فصاعدا وهذا حسن لأن للأضعاف خصائص ،  منها : أن العبد يسأل عن عمله ولا يسأل عن الأضعاف ، ومنها : أن للشيطان  سبيلا إلى عمله وليس له سبيل إلى الأضعاف ، ولا مطمع للخصوم في الأضعاف ،  ولأن الحسنة على استحقاق العبد والتضعيف كما يليق بكرم الرب تبارك وتعالى .  ( وهم من فزع يومئذ آمنون   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة     : " من فزع " بالتنوين " يومئذ " بفتح الميم ، وقرأ الآخرون بالإضافة  لأنه أعم فإنه يقتضي الأمن من جميع فزع ذلك اليوم ، وبالتنوين كأنه فزع دون  فزع ، ويفتح أهل المدينة  الميم من يومئذ . 
( ومن جاء بالسيئة فكبت وجوههم في النار هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون   ( 90 ) إنما أمرت أن أعبد رب هذه البلدة الذي حرمها وله كل شيء وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين   ( 91 ) وأن أتلو القرآن فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فقل إنما أنا من المنذرين   ( 92 ) وقل الحمد لله سيريكم آياته فتعرفونها وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون   ( 93 ) ) 

 ( ومن جاء بالسيئة   ) يعني الشرك ، ( فكبت وجوههم في النار   ) يعني ألقوا على وجوههم ، يقال : كببت الرجل : إذا ألقيته على وجهه ، فانكب وأكب ، وتقول لهم خزنة جهنم : ( هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون   ) في الدنيا من الشرك . قوله تعالى : ( إنما أمرت ) يقول الله لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قل إنما أمرت ، (أن أعبد رب هذه البلدة   ) يعني : مكة  ،  ( الذي حرمها ) جعلها الله حرما آمنا ، لا يسفك فيها دم ، ولا يظلم فيها  أحد ، ولا يصاد صيدها ، ولا يختلى خلاها ، ( وله كل شيء ) خلقا وملكا ، ( وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين   ) لله . ( وأن أتلو القرآن ) يعني : وأمرت أن أتلو القرآن ، ( فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه   ) أي : نفع اهتدائه يرجع إليه ، ( ومن ضل ) عن الإيمان وأخطأ عن طريق الهدى ، ( فقل إنما أنا من المنذرين   ) من المخوفين فليس علي إلا البلاغ . نسختها آية القتال . ( وقل الحمد لله   ) على نعمه ، ( سيريكم آياته ) يعني : يوم بدر  ، من القتل والسبي وضرب   [ ص: 185 ] الملائكة وجوههم وأدبارهم ، نظيره قوله - عز وجل - : " سأريكم آياتي فلا تستعجلون   " ( الأنبياء - 37 ) ، وقال مجاهد  سيريكم آياته في السماء والأرض وفي أنفسكم ، كما قال : " سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم   " ( فصلت - 53 ) ، ( فتعرفونها ) يعني : تعرفون الآيات والدلالات ، ( وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون   ) وعدهم بالجزاء على أعمالهم . 
 سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 

سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا قَوْلَهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ   ) إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : ( لَا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ   ) وَفِيهَا آيَةٌ نَزَلَتْ بَيْنَ مَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ ، وَهِيَ قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( إِنَّ الَّذِي فَرَضَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لَرَادُّكَ إِلَى مَعَادٍ   ) . بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( طسم   ( 1 ) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   ( 2 ) نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ   ( 3 ) إِنَّ  فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا يَسْتَضْعِفُ  طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ  إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( طسم   ) 

 ( تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   ) ( نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ   ) بِالصِّدْقِ ( لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ   ) يُصَدِّقُونَ بِالْقُرْآنِ . 

 ( إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا   ) اسْتَكْبَرَ وَتَجَبَّرَ وَتَعَظَّمَ ( فِي الْأَرْضِ ) أَرْضِ مِصْرَ    ( وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا   ) فِرَقًا وَأَصْنَافًا فِي الْخِدْمَةِ وَالتَّسْخِيرِ ( يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ   ) أَرَادَ بِالطَّائِفَةِ : بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ثُمَّ فَسَّرَ الِاسْتِضْعَافَ فَقَالَ : ( يُذَبِّحُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ    ) سَمَّى هَذَا اسْتِضْعَافًا ؛ لِأَنَّهُمْ عَجَزُوا وَضَعُفُوا عَنْ  دَفْعِهِ عَنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ ( إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ ) 
[ ص: 190 ]   ( ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين   ( 5 ) ( ونمكن لهم في الأرض ونري فرعون وهامان وجنودهما منهم ما كانوا يحذرون   ( 6 ) وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض   ) يعني : بني إسرائيل ، ( ونجعلهم أئمة   ) قادة في الخير يقتدى بهم . وقال قتادة    : ولاة وملوكا ، دليله : قوله - عز وجل - : " وجعلكم ملوكا   " ( المائدة - 20 ) . وقال مجاهد    : دعاة إلى الخير . ( ونجعلهم الوارثين   ) يعني : أملاك فرعون  وقومه يخلفونهم في مساكنهم . 

 ( ونمكن لهم في الأرض   ) نوطن لهم في أرض مصر  والشام ،  ونجعلها لهم مكانا يستقرون فيه ، ( ونري فرعون وهامان وجنودهما   ) قرأ الأعمش ،  وحمزة ،   والكسائي    : " ويرى " بالياء وفتحها ، ( فرعون وهامان وجنودهما   ) مرفوعات على أن الفعل لهم ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون وضمها ، وكسر الراء ، ونصب الياء ونصب ما بعده بوقوع الفعل عليه ، ( منهم ما كانوا يحذرون    ) والحذر هو التوقي من الضرر ، وذلك أنهم أخبروا أن هلاكهم على يد رجل من  بني إسرائيل فكانوا على وجل منه ، فأراهم الله ما كانوا يحذرون . 

 ( وأوحينا إلى أم موسى   ) وحي إلهام لا وحي نبوة ، قال قتادة    : قذفنا في قلبها ، وأم موسى يوخابذ بنت لاوي بن يعقوب ،    ( أن أرضعيه ) واختلفوا في مدة الرضاع ، قيل  : ثمانية أشهر . وقيل : أربعة أشهر . وقيل : ثلاثة أشهر كانت ترضعه في  حجرها ، وهو لا يبكي ولا يتحرك ، ( فإذا خفت عليه ) يعني : من الذبح ، (  فألقيه في اليم ) واليم : البحر ، وأراد هاهنا النيل ، ( ولا تخافي ) قيل :  لا تخافي عليه من الغرق ، وقيل : من الضيعة ، ( ولا تحزني ) على فراقه ، (  إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين   ) روى عطاء  عن الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال .   [ ص: 191 ] إن بني إسرائيل لما كثروا بمصر ،  استطالوا  على الناس ، وعملوا بالمعاصي ، ولم يأمروا بالمعروف ولم ينهوا عن المنكر ،  فسلط الله عليهم القبط فاستضعفوهم إلى أن أنجاهم على يد نبيه . وقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : إن أم موسى  لما تقاربت ولادتها ، وكانت قابلة من القوابل التي وكلهن فرعون  بحبالى بني إسرائيل مصافية لأم موسى ،  فلما ضرب بها الطلق أرسلت إليها فقالت : قد نزل بي ما نزل ، فلينفعني حبك إياي اليوم ، قالت : فعالجت قبالتها ، فلما أن وقع موسى  بالأرض هالها نور بين عيني موسى ،  فارتعش كل مفصل منها ، ودخل حب موسى  قلبها  . ثم قالت لها : يا هذا ما جئت إليك حين دعوتني إلا ومن رأيي قتل مولودك ،  ولكن وجدت لابنك هذا حبا ما وجدت حب شيء مثل حبه ، فاحفظي ابنك فإني أراه  هو عدونا ، فلما خرجت القابلة من عندها أبصرها بعض العيون ، فجاءوا إلى  بابها ليدخلوا على أم موسى ،  فقالت أخته يا أماه هذا الحرس بالباب ، فلفت موسى  في خرقة ، فوضعته في التنور وهو مسجور ، وطاش عقلها ، فلم تعقل ما تصنع . 

 قال : فدخلوا فإذا التنور مسجور ، ورأوا أم موسى  لم  يتغير لها لون ولم يظهر لها لبن ، فقالوا لها : ما أدخل عليك القابلة ؟  قالت : هي مصافية لي فدخلت علي زائرة ، فخرجوا من عندها ، فرجع إليها عقلها  فقالت لأخت موسى    :  فأين الصبي ؟ قالت لا أدري ، فسمعت بكاء الصبي من التنور فانطلقت إليه وقد  جعل الله - سبحانه وتعالى - النار عليه بردا وسلاما ، فاحتملته . قال : ثم  إن أم موسى  لما رأت إلحاح فرعون  في طلب الولدان خافت على ابنها ، فقذف الله في نفسها أن تتخذ له تابوتا ثم تقذف التابوت في اليم وهو النيل ،  فانطلقت إلى رجل نجار من قوم فرعون  فاشترت  منه تابوتا صغيرا ، فقال لها النجار : ما تصنعين بهذا التابوت ؟ قالت :  ابن لي أخبئه في التابوت ، وكرهت الكذب . قال ولم تقل : أخشى عليه كيد فرعون ،  فلما اشترت التابوت وحملته وانطلقت به انطلق النجار إلى الذباحين ليخبرهم بأمر أم موسى ،  فلما  هم بالكلام أمسك الله لسانه فلم يطق الكلام ، وجعل يشير بيده فلم يدر  الأمناء ما يقول . فلما أعياهم أمره قال كبيرهم : اضربوه فضربوه وأخرجوه ،  فلما انتهى النجار إلى موضعه رد الله عليه لسانه فتكلم ، فانطلق - أيضا -  يريد الأمناء فأتاهم ليخبرهم فأخذ الله لسانه وبصره فلم يطق الكلام ولم  يبصر شيئا ، فضربوه وأخرجوه ، فوقع في واد يهوي فيه حيران ، فجعل الله عليه  إن رد لسانه وبصره أن لا يدل عليه وأن يكون معه يحفظه حيث ما كان ، فعرف  الله منه الصدق فرد عليه لسانه وبصره فخر لله   [ ص: 192 ] ساجدا  ، فقال : يا رب دلني على هذا العبد الصالح ، فدله الله عليه ، فخرج من  الوادي فآمن به وصدقه ، وعلم أن ذلك من الله - عز وجل -   . وقال  وهب بن منبه    : لما حملت أم موسى  بموسى  كتمت  أمرها جميع الناس ، فلم يطلع على حبلها أحد من خلق الله ، وذلك شيء ستره  الله لما أراد أن يمن به على بني إسرائيل ، فلما كانت السنة التي يولد فيها  بعث فرعون  القوابل وتقدم إليهن ففتشن النساء تفتيشا لم يفتشن قبل ذلك مثله . وحملت أم موسى  بموسى  فلم  ينتأ بطنها ، ولم يتغير لونها ، ولم يظهر لبنها ، وكانت القوابل لا تتعرض  لها ، فلما كانت الليلة التي ولد فيها ولدته ولا رقيب عليها ولا قابلة ،  ولم يطلع عليها أحد إلا أخته مريم ، فأوحى الله إليها " أن أرضعيه ، فإذا  خفت عليه " الآية ، فكتمته أمه ثلاثة أشهر ترضعه في حجرها ، لا يبكي ولا  يتحرك ، فلما خافت عليه عملت تابوتا له مطبقا ثم ألقته في البحر ليلا   . 

قال ابن عباس  وغيره : وكان لفرعون  يومئذ  بنت لم يكن له ولد غيرها ، وكانت من أكرم الناس عليه ، وكان لها كل يوم  ثلاث حاجات ترفعها إلى فرعون ، وكان بها برص شديد ، وكان فرعون قد جمع لها  أطباء مصر  والسحرة  فنظروا في أمرها ، فقالوا له : أيها الملك لا تبرأ إلا من قبل البحر ، يوجد  فيه شبه الإنسان فيؤخذ من ريقه فيلطخ به برصها فتبرأ من ذلك ، وذلك في يوم  كذا وساعة كذا حين تشرق الشمس ، فلما كان يوم الاثنين غدا فرعون  إلى مجلس كان على شفير النيل  ومعه امرأته آسية بنت مزاحم ،  وأقبلت ابنة فرعون  في جواريها حتى جلست على شاطئ النيل  مع جواريها تلاعبهن وتنضح الماء على وجوههن ، إذ أقبل النيل  بالتابوت تضربه الأمواج ، فقال فرعون     : إن هذا لشيء في البحر قد تعلق بالشجرة ايتوني به ، فابتدروه بالسفن من  كل جانب حتى وضعوه بين يديه ، فعالجوا فتح الباب فلم يقدروا عليه وعالجوا  كسره فلم يقدروا عليه ، فدنت آسية  فرأت  في جوف التابوت نورا لم يره غيرها فعالجته ففتحت الباب فإذا هي بصبي صغير  في مهده ، وإذا نور بين عينيه ، وقد جعل الله رزقه في إبهامه يمصه لبنا ،  فألقى الله لموسى  المحبة في قلب آسية ،  وأحبه فرعون  وعطف عليه ، وأقبلت بنت فرعون ،  فلما أخرجوا الصبي من التابوت عمدت بنت فرعون  إلى ما كان يسيل من ريقه فلطخت به برصها فبرأت ، فقبلته وضمته إلى صدرها ، فقال الغواة من قوم فرعون    : أيها الملك إنا نظن أن ذلك المولود الذي تحذر منه بني إسرائيل هو هذا ، رمي به في البحر فرقا منك فاقتله ، فهم فرعون  بقتله . قالت آسية    : قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا ، وكانت لا تلد ، فاستوهبت موسى  من فرعون  فوهبه لها ، وقال فرعون  أما أنا فلا حاجة لي فيه ، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لو قال فرعون  يومئذ هو قرة عين لي كما هو   [ ص: 193 ] لك لهداه الله كما هداها " . فقيل لآسية  سميه فقالت : سميته موسى  لأنا وجدناه في الماء والشجر فمو هو الماء ، وسي هو الشجر فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( فالتقطه آل فرعون   ) 
( فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين   ( 8 ) وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وهم لا يشعرون   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( فالتقطه آل فرعون   ) والالتقاط هو وجود الشيء من غير طلب ، ( ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا   ) وهذه اللام تسمى لام العاقبة ولام الصيرورة ؛ لأنهم لم يلتقطوه ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا ولكن صار عاقبة أمرهم إلى ذلك . قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " حزنا " بضم الحاء وسكون الزاي ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الحاء والزاي ، وهما لغتان ، ( إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين   ) عاصين . آثمين . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك   ) قال وهب    : لما وضع التابوت بين يدي فرعون  فتحوه فوجد فيه موسى  فلما نظر إليه قال عبراني من الأعداء فغاظه ذلك ، وقال : كيف أخطأ هذا الغلام الذبح ؟ وكان فرعون  قد استنكح امرأة من بني إسرائيل يقال لها آسية بنت مزاحم  وكانت من خيار النساء ومن بنات الأنبياء وكانت أما للمساكين ترحمهم وتتصدق عليهم وتعطيهم . قالت لفرعون  وهي  قاعدة إلى جنبه : هذا الوليد أكبر من ابن سنة وإنما أمرت أن يذبح الولدان  لهذه السنة فدعه يكون قرة عين لي وذلك ، ( لا تقتلوه ) وروي أنها قالت له :  إنه أتانا من أرض أخرى ليس من بني إسرائيل ( عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وهم لا يشعرون   ) أن هلاكهم على يديه ، فاستحياه فرعون ،  وألقى الله عليه محبته وقال لامرأته : عسى أن ينفعك فأما أنا فلا أريد نفعه . قال وهب  قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : لو أن عدو الله قال في موسى  كما قالت آسية    : عسى أن ينفعنا لنفعه الله ، ولكنه أبى ؛ للشقاء الذي كتبه الله عليه   . 
[ ص: 194 ]   ( وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لتكون من المؤمنين   ( 10 ) وقالت لأخته قصيه فبصرت به عن جنب وهم لا يشعرون   ( 11 ) ) 

 وقوله تعالى : ( وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا   ) أي : خاليا من كل شيء إلا من ذكر موسى  وهمه ، وهذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال الحسن     : " فارغا " أي : ناسيا للوحي الذي أوحى الله إليها حين أمرها أن تلقيه  في البحر ولا تخاف ولا تحزن ، والعهد الذي عهد أن يرده إليها ويجعله من  المرسلين ، فجاءها الشيطان فقال : كرهت أن يقتل فرعون  ولدك فيكون لك أجره وثوابه وتوليت أنت قتله فألقيته في البحر ، وأغرقته ، ولما أتاها الخبر بأن فرعون  أصابه في النيل قالت : إنه وقع في يد عدوه الذي فررت منه ، فأنساها عظيم البلاء ما كان من عهد الله إليها . وقال أبو عبيدة    : " فارغا " أي : فارغا من الحزن ؛ لعلمها بصدق وعد الله تعالى . وأنكر القتيبي  هذا ، وقال : كيف يكون هذا والله تعالى يقول : " إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها   " ؟ والأول أصح . 

 قول الله - عز وجل - : ( إن كادت لتبدي به   ) قيل الهاء في " به " راجعة إلى موسى ،  أي : كادت لتبدي به أنه ابنها من شدة وجدها . وقال عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : كادت تقول : وابناه . وقال مقاتل    : لما رأت التابوت يرفعه موج ويضعه آخر خشيت عليه الغرق فكادت تصيح من شفقتها . وقال الكلبي    : كادت تظهر أنه ابنها ، وذلك حين سمعت الناس يقولون لموسى  بعدما  شب : موسى بن فرعون ، فشق عليها فكادت تقول : بل هو ابني . وقال بعضهم :  الهاء عائدة إلى الوحي أي : كادت تبدي بالوحي الذي أوحى الله إليها أن يرده  إليها . ( لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها   ) بالعصمة والصبر والتثبيت ، ( لتكون من المؤمنين ) المصدقين لوعد الله حين قال لها : ( إنا رادوه إليك ) 

 ( وقالت لأخته ) أي : لمريم أخت موسى    : ( قصيه ) اتبعي أثره حتى تعلمي خبره ، ( فبصرت به عن جنب   ) أي : عن بعد ، وفي القصة أنها كانت تمشي جانبا وتنظر اختلاسا لترى أنها لا تنظره ،   [ ص: 195 ]   ( وهم لا يشعرون ) أنها أخته وأنها ترقبه . قال ابن عباس    : إن امرأة فرعون  كان همها من الدنيا أن تجد له مرضعة ، فكلما أتوا بمرضعة لم يأخذ ثديها فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( وحرمنا عليه المراضع   ) 
( وحرمنا عليه المراضع من قبل فقالت هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه لكم وهم له ناصحون   ( 12 ) فرددناه إلى أمه كي تقر عينها ولا تحزن ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 13 ) ( ولما بلغ أشده واستوى آتيناه حكما وعلما وكذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( وحرمنا عليه المراضع   ) والمراد من التحريم المنع ، والمراضع : جمع المرضع ، ( من قبل ) أي : من قبل مجيء أم موسى ،  فلما رأت أخت موسى  التي أرسلتها أمه في طلبه ذلك قالت لهم : هل أدلكم ؟ وفي القصة أن موسى  مكث ثمان ليال لا يقبل ثديا ويصيح وهم في طلب مرضعة له . 

 ( فقالت ) يعني أخت موسى :    ( هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه   ) أي : يضمنونه ( لكم ) ويرضعونه ، وهي امرأة قد قتل ولدها فأحب شيء إليها أن تجد صغيرا ترضعه ، ( وهم له ناصحون   ) والنصح ضد الغش ، وهو تصفية العمل من شوائب الفساد . قالوا : نعم فأتينا بها . قال  ابن جريج   والسدي    : لما قالت أخت موسى     : " وهم له ناصحون " أخذوها وقالوا : إنك قد عرفت هذا الغلام فدلينا على  أهله . فقالت : ما أعرفه ، وقلت : هم للملك ناصحون   . وقيل : إنها قالت :  إنما قلت هذا رغبة في سرور الملك واتصالنا به . وقيل إنها لما قالت : " هل  أدلكم على أهل بيت " قالوا لها : من ؟ قالت : أمي قالوا : ولأمك ابن ؟ قالت  : نعم هارون ،  وكان هارون  ولد  في سنة لا يقتل فيها . قالوا : صدقت ، فأتينا بها ، فانطلقت إلى أمها  وأخبرتها بحال ابنها ، وجاءت بها إليهم ، فلما وجد الصبي ريح أمه قبل ثديها  ، وجعل يمصه حتى امتلأ جنباه ريا . قال  السدي    : كانوا يعطونها كل يوم دينارا فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فرددناه إلى أمه كي تقر عينها   ) 

 ( فرددناه إلى أمه كي تقر عينها   ) برد موسى  إليها ، ( ولا تحزن ) أي : ولئلا تحزن . ( ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق   ) برده إليها . ( ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) أن الله وعدها رده إليها . 

 ( ولما بلغ أشده ) قال الكلبي    : الأشد ما بين ثماني عشرة سنة إلى ثلاثين سنة . قال مجاهد   [ ص: 196 ] وغيره : ثلاث وثلاثون سنة . ( واستوى ) أي : بلغ أربعين سنة ، ورواه سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس ،  وقيل  : استوى انتهى شبابه ( آتيناه حكما وعلما ) أي : الفقه والعقل والعلم في  الدين ، فعلم موسى وحكم قبل أن يبعث نبيا ، ( وكذلك نجزي المحسنين ) 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (322)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
  الاية15 إلى الاية 28


( ودخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان هذا من شيعته وهذا من عدوه فاستغاثه الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه قال هذا من عمل الشيطان إنه عدو مضل مبين   ( 15 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ودخل المدينة ) يعني : دخل موسى  المدينة . قال  السدي    : هي مدينة " منف "  من أرض مصر    . وقال مقاتل    : كانت قرية " حابين " على رأس فرسخين من مصر    . وقيل : مدينة " عين الشمس "  ، ( على حين غفلة من أهلها   ) وقت القائلة واشتغال الناس بالقيلولة . وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : دخلها فيما بين المغرب والعشاء . واختلفوا في السبب الذي من أجله دخل المدينة في هذا الوقت . قال  السدي    : وذلك أن موسى    - عليه السلام - كان يسمى : ابن فرعون ،  فكان يركب مراكب فرعون  ويلبس مثل ملابسه ، فركب فرعون  يوما وليس عنده موسى ،  فلما جاء موسى  قيل له : إن فرعون  قد ركب ، فركب في أثره فأدركه المقيل بأرض   " منف "  فدخلها نصف النهار ، وليس في طرفها أحد ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( ودخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها   ) قال ابن إسحاق    : كان لموسى  شيعة من بني إسرائيل يستمعون منه ويقتدون به ، فلما عرف ما هو عليه من الحق رأى فراق فرعون  وقومه  ، فخالفهم في دينه حتى ذكر ذلك منه وخافوه وخافهم ، فكان لا يدخل قرية إلا  خائفا مستخفيا ، فدخلها يوما على حين غفلة من أهلها   . وقال ابن زيد    : لما علا موسى  فرعون  بالعصا في صغره ، فأراد فرعون  قتله  ، قالت امرأته : هو صغير ، فترك قتله وأمر بإخراجه من مدينته ، فلم يدخل  عليهم إلا بعد أن كبر وبلغ أشده فدخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها يعني :  عن ذكر موسى ،  أي : من بعد نسيانهم خبره وأمره لبعد عهدهم به . 

 [ ص: 197 ] 

 وروي عن علي  في قوله : " حين غفلة " كان يوم عيد لهم قد اشتغلوا بلهوهم ولعبهم   . ( فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان   ) يختصمان ويتنازعان ، ( هذا من شيعته ) بني إسرائيل ، ( وهذا من عدوه ) من القبط . قيل : الذي كان من شيعته : السامري    . والذي من عدوه من القبط قيل : طباخ فرعون  اسمه فليثون    . وقيل : " هذا من شيعته . وهذا من عدوه " أي : هذا مؤمن وهذا كافر ، وكان القبطي يسخر الإسرائيلي ليحمل الحطب إلى المطبخ . قال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : لما بلغ موسى  أشده لم يكن أحد من آل فرعون يخلص إلى أحد من بني إسرائيل بظلم حتى امتنعوا كل الامتناع ، وكان بنو إسرائيل قد عزوا بمكان موسى  ؛ لأنهم كانوا يعلمون أنه منهم ، فوجد موسى  رجلين يقتتلان أحدهما من بني إسرائيل والآخر من آل فرعون ،    ( فاستغاثه الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه   ) فاستغاثه الإسرائيلي على الفرعوني ، والاستغاثة : طلب الغوث ، فغضب موسى  واشتد غضبه ; لأنه تناوله وهو يعلم منزلة موسى  من بني إسرائيل وحفظه لهم ، ولا يعلم الناس إلا أنه من قبل الرضاعة من أم موسى ،  فقال للفرعوني : خل سبيله ، فقال : إنما أخذته ليحمل الحطب إلى مطبخ أبيك ، فنازعه . فقال الفرعوني لقد هممت أن أحمله عليك ، وكان موسى  قد أوتي بسطة في الخلق وشدة في القوة والبطش ،   ( فوكزه موسى ) وقرأ ابن مسعود    : " فلكزه موسى    " ، ومعناهما واحد ، وهو الضرب بجمع الكف . وقيل : " الوكز " الضرب في الصدر " واللكز " في الظهر . وقال الفراء    : معناهما واحد ، وهو الدفع . قال أبو عبيدة    : الوكز الدفع بأطراف الأصابع ، وفي بعض التفاسير : عقد موسى  ثلاثا وثمانين وضربه في صدره ، ( فقضى عليه ) أي : فقتله وفرغ من أمره ، وكل شيء فرغت منه فقد قضيته وقضيت عليه . فندم موسى    - عليه السلام - ولم يكن قصده القتل ، فدفنه في الرمل ، ( قال هذا من عمل الشيطان إنه عدو مضل مبين   ) أي : بين الضلالة . 
( قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه هو الغفور الرحيم   ( 16 ) قال رب بما أنعمت علي فلن أكون ظهيرا للمجرمين   ( 17 ) ) 

 ( قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي   ) بقتل القبطي من غير أمر ، ( فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه هو الغفور الرحيم   ) 

 ( قال رب بما أنعمت علي   ) بالمغفرة ، ( فلن أكون ظهيرا   ) عونا ، ( للمجرمين ) قال   [ ص: 198 ] ابن عباس    : للكافرين . وهذا يدل على أن الإسرائيلي الذي أعانه موسى  كان كافرا ، وهو قول مقاتل    . قال قتادة    : لن أعين بعدها على خطيئة ، قال ابن عباس    : لم يستثن فابتلي به في اليوم الثاني .
( فأصبح في المدينة خائفا يترقب فإذا الذي استنصره بالأمس يستصرخه قال له موسى إنك لغوي مبين   ( 18 ) فلما  أن أراد أن يبطش بالذي هو عدو لهما قال يا موسى أتريد أن تقتلني كما قتلت  نفسا بالأمس إن تريد إلا أن تكون جبارا في الأرض وما تريد أن تكون من  المصلحين   ( 19 ) وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى قال يا موسى إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك فاخرج إني لك من الناصحين   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( فأصبح في المدينة   ) أي : في المدينة التي قتل فيها القبطي ( خائفا ) من قتله القبطي ، ( يترقب ) ينتظر سوءا . والترقب : انتظار المكروه . قال الكلبي    : ينتظر متى يؤخذ به ، ( فإذا الذي استنصره بالأمس يستصرخه   ) يستغيثه ويصيح به من بعد . قال ابن عباس    : أتي فرعون  فقيل  له : إن بني إسرائيل قتلوا منا رجلا فخذ لنا بحقنا ، فقال : ابغوا لي  قاتله ومن يشهد عليه ، فلا يستقيم أن يقضي بغير بينة ، فبينما هم يطوفون لا  يجدون بينة إذ مر موسى  من الغد فرأى ذلك الإسرائيلي يقاتل فرعونيا فاستغاثه على الفرعوني فصادف موسى ،  وقد  ندم على ما كان منه بالأمس من قتل القبطي ،   ( قال له موسى ) للإسرائيلي :  ( إنك لغوي مبين ) ظاهر الغواية قاتلت بالأمس رجلا فقتلته بسببك ، وتقاتل  اليوم آخر وتستغيثني عليه ؟ وقيل : إنما قال موسى  للفرعوني : إنك لغوي مبين بظلمك ، والأول أصوب ، وعليه الأكثرون أنه قال ذلك للإسرائيلي . 

 ( فلما أن أراد أن يبطش بالذي هو عدو لهما   ) وذلك أن موسى  أدركته  الرقة بالإسرائيلي فمد يده ليبطش بالفرعوني ، فظن الإسرائيلي أنه يريد أن  يبطش به لما رأى من غضبه وسمع قوله : إنك لغوي مبين ، ( قال يا موسى أتريد أن تقتلني كما قتلت نفسا بالأمس إن تريد   ) ما تريد ، ( إلا أن تكون جبارا في الأرض   ) بالقتل ظلما ، ( وما تريد أن تكون من المصلحين   ) فلما سمع القبطي ما قال الإسرائيلي علم أن موسى  هو الذي قتل ذلك الفرعوني ، فانطلق إلى فرعون  وأخبره بذلك ، وأمر فرعون  بقتل موسى    . قال ابن عباس    : فلما أرسل فرعون  الذباحين لقتل موسى  أخذوا الطريق الأعظم . 

 ( وجاء رجل ) من شيعة موسى ،    ( من أقصى المدينة ) أي : من آخرها ، قال أكثر أهل التأويل : اسمه " حزبيل    " مؤمن من آل فرعون ،  وقيل : اسمه " شمعون    " ، وقيل : " شمعان    " ، ( يسعى )   [ ص: 199 ] أي : يسرع في مشيه ، فأخذ طريقا قريبا حتى سبق إلى موسى  فأخبره وأنذره حتى أخذ طريقا آخر ، ( قال يا موسى إن الملأ يأتمرون بك   ) يعني : أشراف قوم فرعون  يتشاورون فيك ، ( ليقتلوك ) قال الزجاج    : يأمر بعضهم بعضا بقتلك ، ( فاخرج ) من المدينة ، ( إني لك من الناصحين   ) في الأمر لك بالخروج . 
( فخرج منها خائفا يترقب قال رب نجني من القوم الظالمين   ( 21 ) ( ولما توجه تلقاء مدين قال عسى ربي أن يهديني سواء السبيل   ( 22 ) ولما  ورد ماء مدين وجد عليه أمة من الناس يسقون ووجد من دونهم امرأتين تذودان  قال ما خطبكما قالتا لا نسقي حتى يصدر الرعاء وأبونا شيخ كبير   ( 23 ) ) 

 ( فخرج منها ) موسى ،    ( خائفا يترقب ) أي : ينتظر الطلب ، ( قال رب نجني من القوم الظالمين   ) الكافرين ، وفي القصة : أن فرعون  بعث في طلبه حين أخبر بهربه فقال اركبوا ثنيات الطريق فإنه لا يعرف كيف الطريق . 

 ( ولما توجه تلقاء مدين   ) أي : قصد نحوها ماضيا إليها ، يقال : داره تلقاء دار فلان ، إذا كانت في محاذاتها ، وأصله من اللقاء ، قال الزجاج    : يعني سلك الطريق الذي تلقاء مدين  فيها ، ومدين هو مدين بن إبراهيم ،  سميت البلدة باسمه ، وكان موسى  قد خرج خائفا بلا ظهر ولا حذاء ولا زاد ، وكانت مدين على مسيرة ثمانية أيام من مصر ،    ( قال عسى ربي أن يهديني سواء السبيل   ) أي : قصد الطريق إلى مدين ،  قال ذلك لأنه لم يكن يعرف الطريق إليها قبل ، فلما دعا جاءه ملك بيده عنزة فانطلق به إلى مدين    . قال المفسرون : خرج موسى  من مصر  ولم يكن له طعام إلا ورق الشجر والبقل ، حتى يرى خضرته في بطنه ، وما وصل إلى مدين  حتى وقع خف قدميه . قال ابن عباس    : وهو أول ابتلاء من الله - عز وجل - لموسى  عليه السلام . 

 ( ولما ورد ماء مدين   ) وهو بئر كانوا يسقون منها مواشيهم ، ( وجد عليه أمة ) جماعة ( من الناس يسقون ) مواشيهم ، ( ووجد من دونهم   ) يعني : سوى الجماعة ، ( امرأتين تذودان   ) يعني : تحبسان وتمنعان أغنامهما عن الماء حتى يفرغ الناس وتخلو لهم البئر ، قال الحسن    : تكفان الغنم عن أن تختلط بأغنام الناس ، وقال قتادة    : تكفان الناس عن أغنامهما . وقيل : تمنعان أغنامهما   [ ص: 200 ] عن أن تشذ وتذهب . والقول الأول أصوبها ، لما بعده ، وهو قوله : ( قال ) يعني : موسى  للمرأتين ، ( ما خطبكما ) ما شأنكما لا تسقيان مواشيكما مع الناس ؟ ( قالتا لا نسقي ) أغنامنا ، ( حتى يصدر الرعاء   ) قرأ أبو جعفر ،  وأبو عمرو ،  وابن عامر     : " يصدر " بفتح الياء وضم الدال على اللزوم ، أي : حتى يرجع الرعاء عن  الماء ، وقرأ الآخرون : بضم الياء وكسر الدال ، أي : حتى يصرفوا هم مواشيهم  عن الماء ، و " الرعاء " جمع راع ، مثل : تاجر وتجار . ومعنى الآية : لا  نسقي مواشينا حتى يصدر الرعاء ، لأنا امرأتان لا نطيق أن نسقي ، ولا نستطيع  أن نزاحم الرجال ، فإذا صدروا سقينا مواشينا ما أفضلت مواشيهم في الحوض . 

 ( وأبونا شيخ كبير   ) لا يقدر أن يسقي مواشيه ، فلذلك احتجنا نحن إلى سقي الغنم . واختلفوا في اسم أبيهما ، فقال مجاهد ،  والضحاك ،   والسدي  والحسن    : هو شعيب  النبي عليه السلام . وقال  وهب بن منبه ،   وسعيد بن جبير    : هو يثرون بن أخي شعيب ،  وكان شعيب  قد مات قبل ذلك بعدما كف بصره ، فدفن بين المقام  وزمزم    . وقيل : رجل ممن آمن بشعيب  قالوا : فلما سمع موسى  قولهما رحمهما فاقتلع صخرة من رأس بئر أخرى كانت بقربهما لا يطيق رفعها إلا جماعة من الناس . 

 [ ص: 201 ] 

 وقال ابن إسحاق    : إن موسى  زاحم  القوم ونحاهم عن رأس البئر ، فسقى غنم المرأتين . ويروى : أن القوم لما  رجعوا بأغنامهم غطوا رأس البئر بحجر لا يرفعه إلا عشرة نفر ، فجاء موسى  ورفع الحجر وحده ، وسقى غنم المرأتين . ويقال : إنه نزع ذنوبا واحدا ودعا فيه بالبركة ، فروى منه جميع الغنم ، فذلك قوله : ( فسقى لهما ثم تولى إلى الظل   ) 
( فسقى لهما ثم تولى إلى الظل فقال رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير   ( 24 ) فجاءته  إحداهما تمشي على استحياء قالت إن أبي يدعوك ليجزيك أجر ما سقيت لنا فلما  جاءه وقص عليه القصص قال لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( فسقى لهما ثم تولى إلى الظل   ) ظل شجرة ، فجلس في ظلها من شدة الحر وهو جائع ، ( فقال رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير    ) طعام ، ( فقير ) قال أهل اللغة اللام بمعنى " إلى " ، يقال : هو فقير  له ، وفقير إليه ، يقول : إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير ، أي : طعام ، فقير  محتاج ، كان يطلب الطعام لجوعه . قال ابن عباس    : سأل الله تعالى فلقة خبز يقيم بها صلبه . قال الباقر    : لقد قالها وإنه لمحتاج إلى شق تمرة . وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : لقد قال موسى    : ( رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير   ) وهو أكرم خلقه عليه ، ولقد افتقر إلى شق تمرة . وقال مجاهد     : ما سأله إلا الخبز . قالوا : فلما رجعتا إلى أبيهما سريعا قبل الناس  وأغنامهما حفل بطان ، قال لهما : ما أعجلكما ؟ قالتا : وجدنا رجلا صالحا  رحمنا فسقى لنا أغنامنا ، فقال لإحداهما : اذهبي فادعيه لي . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( فجاءته إحداهما تمشي على استحياء   ) قال  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه : ليست بسلفع من النساء خراجة ولاجة ، ولكن جاءت مستترة قد وضعت كم درعها على وجهها استحياء ، ( قالت إن أبي يدعوك ليجزيك أجر ما سقيت لنا   ) قال أبو حازم سلمة بن   [ ص: 202 ] دينار    : لما سمع ذلك موسى  أراد أن لا يذهب ، ولكن كان جائعا فلم يجد بدا من الذهاب ، فمشت المرأة ومشى موسى  خلفها ، فكانت الريح تضرب ثوبها فتصف ردفها ، فكره موسى  أن يرى ذلك منها ، فقال لها : امشي خلفي ودليني على الطريق إن أخطأت ، ففعلت ذلك ، فلما دخل على شعيب  إذا هو بالعشاء مهيأ ، فقال : اجلس يا شاب فتعش ، فقال موسى    : أعوذ بالله ، فقال شعيب     : ولم ذاك ألست بجائع ؟ قال : بلى ، ولكن أخاف أن يكون هذا عوضا لما سقيت  لهما ، وإنا من أهل بيت لا نطلب على عمل من أعمال الآخرة عوضا من الدنيا ،  فقال له شعيب    : لا والله يا شاب ، ولكنها عادتي وعادة آبائي ، نقري الضيف ، ونطعم الطعام ، فجلس موسى  وأكل   . 

 ( فلما جاءه وقص عليه القصص   ) يعني : أمره أجمع من قتله القبطي وقصد فرعون قتله ، ( قال لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين   ) يعني : فرعون  وقومه ، وإنما قال هذا لأنه لم يكن لفرعون  سلطان على مدين    . 
( قالت إحداهما يا أبت استأجره إن خير من استأجرت القوي الأمين   ( 26 ) قال  إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج فإن أتممت  عشرا فمن عندك وما أريد أن أشق عليك ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين   ( 27 ) ) 

 ( قالت إحداهما يا أبت استأجره   ) اتخذه أجيرا ليرعى أغنامنا ، ( إن خير من استأجرت القوي الأمين    ) يعني : خير من استعملت من قوي على العمل وأدى الأمانة ، فقال لها أبوها  : وما علمك بقوته وأمانته ؟ قالت : أما قوته : فإنه رفع حجرا من رأس البئر  لا يرفعه إلا عشرة . وقيل : إلا أربعون رجلا وأما أمانته : فإنه قال لي  امشي خلفي حتى لا تصف الريح بدنك . 

 ( قال ) شعيب  عند ذلك : ( إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين   ) واسمها " صفورة    " و " ليا    " في قول شعيب الجبائي ،  وقال ابن إسحاق    : " صفورة    " و " شرقا    " وقال غيرهما : الكبرى " صفراء    " والصغرى " صفيراء    " . وقيل زوجه الكبرى . وذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه زوجه الصغرى منهما واسمها   [ ص: 203 ]   " صفورة    " ، وهي التي ذهبت لطلب موسى  ، ( على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج   ) يعني : أن تكون أجيرا لي ثمان سنين ، قال الفراء     : يعني : تجعل ثوابي من تزويجها أن ترعى غنمي ثماني حجج ، تقول العرب :  آجرك الله بأجرك أي : أثابك ، والحجج : السنون ، واحدتها حجة ، ( فإن أتممت عشرا فمن عندك   ) أي : إن أتممت عشر سنين فذلك تفضل منك وتبرع ، ليس بواجب عليك ، ( وما أريد أن أشق عليك   ) أي : ألزمك تمام العشر إلا أن تتبرع ( ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين   ) قال عمر    : يعني : في حسن الصحبة والوفاء بما قلت . 
( قال ذلك بيني وبينك أيما الأجلين قضيت فلا عدوان علي والله على ما نقول وكيل   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( قال ) موسى ،    ( ذلك  بيني وبينك ) يعني : هذا الشرط بيني وبينك ، فما شرطت علي فلك وما شرطت من  تزويج إحداهما فلي ، والأمر بيننا ، تم الكلام ، ثم قال : ( أيما الأجلين  قضيت ) يعني : أي الأجلين : و " ما " صلة ، " قضيت " : أتممت وفرغت منه ،  الثمان أو العشر ، ( فلا عدوان علي ) لا ظلم علي بأن أطالب بأكثر منهما ، (  والله على ما نقول وكيل   ) قال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : شهيد فيما بيني وبينك . وقيل : حفيظ . أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الرحيم ،  أخبرنا سعيد بن سليمان ،  أخبرنا مروان بن شجاع ،  عن سالم الأفطس ،  عن سعيد بن جبير ،  قال : سألني يهودي من أهل الحيرة    : أي الأجلين قضى موسى ؟  قلت : لا أدري حتى أقدم على خير العرب فأسأله ، فقدمت فسألت ابن عباس  قال : قضى أكثرهما وأطيبهما ، إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا قال فعل وروي عن أبي ذر  مرفوعا : إذا سئلت أي الأجلين قضى موسى ؟  فقل  : خيرهما وأبرهما ، وإذا سئلت : فأي المرأتين تزوج ؟ فقل : الصغرى منهما ،  وهي التي جاءت ، فقالت يا أبت استأجره ، فتزوج أصغرهما وقضى أوفاهما . 

 [ ص: 204 ] 

 وقال وهب    : أنكحه الكبرى . وروي عن شداد بن أوس  مرفوعا : بكى شعيب  النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حب الله - عز وجل - حتى عمي فرد الله عليه بصره  ، ثم بكى حتى عمي فرد الله عليه بصره ، ثم بكى حتى عمي فرد الله عليه بصره  ، فقال الله : ما هذا البكاء ؟ أشوقا إلى الجنة أم خوفا من النار ؟ قال :  لا يا رب ، ولكن شوقا إلى لقائك ، فأوحى الله إليه إن يكن ذلك فهنيئا لك  لقائي يا شعيب  ، لذلك أخدمتك موسى  كليمي   . 

 ولما تعاقدا هذا العقد بينهما أمر شعيب  ابنته أن تعطي موسى  عصا يدفع بها السباع عن غنمه ، واختلفوا في تلك العصا; قال عكرمة    : خرج بها آدم  من الجنة فأخذها جبريل  بعد موت آدم  فكانت معه حتى لقي بها موسى  ليلا  فدفعها إليه . وقال آخرون : كانت من آس الجنة ، حملها آدم من الجنة  فتوارثها الأنبياء ، وكان لا يأخذها غير نبي إلا أكلته ، فصارت من آدم  إلى نوح ،  ثم إلى إبراهيم  حتى وصلت إلى شعيب ،  فكانت عصا الأنبياء عنده فأعطاها موسى    . وقال  السدي    : كانت تلك العصا استودعها إياه ملك في صورة رجل ، فأمر ابنته أن تأتيه بعصا فدخلت فأخذت العصا فأتته بها ، فلما رآها شعيب  قال لها : ردي هذه العصا ، وأتيه بغيرها ، فألقتها وأرادت أن تأخذ غيرها فلا يقع في يدها إلا هي ، حتى فعلت ذلك ثلاث مرات فأعطاها موسى   [ ص: 205 ] فأخرجها موسى  معه ، ثم إن الشيخ ندم وقال : كانت وديعة ، فذهب في أثره ، وطلب أن يرد العصا فأبى موسى  أن  يعطيه . وقال : هي عصاي ، فرضيا أن يجعلا بينهما أول رجل يلقاهما ،  فلقيهما ملك في صورة رجل فحكم أن يطرح العصا فمن حملها فهي له ، فطرح موسى  العصا فعالجها الشيخ ليأخذها فلم يطقها ، فأخذها موسى  بيده فرفعها فتركها له الشيخ . 

 ثم إن موسى  لما أتم الأجل وسلم شعيب ،  ابنته إليه ، قال موسى  للمرأة : اطلبي من أبيك أن يجعل لنا بعض الغنم ، فطلبت من أبيها ، فقال شعيب    : لكما كل ما ولدت هذا العام على غير شيتها . وقيل : أراد شعيب  أن يجازي موسى  على  حسن رعيته إكراما له وصلة لابنته ، فقال له إني قد وهبت لك من الجدايا  التي تضعها أغنامي هذه السنة كل أبلق وبلقاء ، فأوحى الله إلى موسى  في المنام أن اضرب بعصاك الماء الذي في مستقى الأغنام قال : فضرب موسى  بعصاه الماء ثم سقى الأغنام منه فما أخطأت واحدة منها إلا وضعت حملها ما بين أبلق وبلقاء فعلم شعيب  أن ذلك رزق ساقه الله - عز وجل - إلى موسى  وامرأته فوفى له شرطه وسلم الأغنام إليه   .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (323)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
  الاية29 إلى الاية 47


( فلما قضى موسى الأجل وسار بأهله آنس من جانب الطور نارا قال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بخبر أو جذوة من النار لعلكم تصطلون   ( 29 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فلما قضى موسى الأجل   ) يعني أتمه وفرغ منه ، ( وسار بأهله ) قال مجاهد    : لما قضى موسى  الأجل مكث بعد ذلك عند صهره عشرا آخر فأقام عنده عشرين سنة ، ثم استأذنه في العود إلى مصر ،  فأذن له ، فخرج بأهله إلى جانب مصر ،    ( آنس ) يعني : أبصر ، ( من جانب الطور نارا ) وكان في البرية في ليلة مظلمة ، شديدة البرد وأخذ امرأته الطلق ، ( قال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بخبر   )   [ ص: 206 ] عن الطريق ، لأنه كان قد أخطأ الطريق ، ( أو جذوة من النار   ) يعني : قطعة وشعلة من النار . وفيها ثلاث لغات ، قرأ عاصم    : " جذوة " بفتح الجيم ، وقرأ حمزة  بضمها ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها ، قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : هي العود الذي قد احترق بعضه ، وجمعها " جذى " ( لعلكم تصطلون ) تستدفئون .
( فلما أتاها نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة أن ياموسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين   ( 30 ) وأن ألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبرا ولم يعقب يا موسى أقبل ولا تخف إنك من الآمنين   ( 31 ) اسلك يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب فذانك برهانان من ربك إلى فرعون وملئه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( فلما أتاها نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن   ) من جانب الوادي الذي عن يمين موسى ،    ( في البقعة المباركة   ) لموسى ،  جعلها الله مباركة لأن الله كلم موسى  هناك وبعثه نبيا . وقال عطاء    : يريد المقدسة ، ( من الشجرة ) من ناحية الشجرة ، قال ابن مسعود    : كانت سمرة خضراء تبرق ، وقال قتادة  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : كانت عوسجة . قال وهب  من العليق ، وعن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : أنها العناب ، ( أن يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين   ) 

 ( وأن ألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز   ) تتحرك ، ( كأنها جان ) وهي الحية الصغيرة من سرعة حركتها ، ( ولى مدبرا ) هاربا منها ، ( ولم يعقب ) لم يرجع ، فنودي : ( يا موسى أقبل ولا تخف إنك من الآمنين   ) 

 ( اسلك ) أدخل ( يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء   ) برص ، فخرجت ولها شعاع كضوء الشمس ، ( واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة ،  والشام    : بضم الراء وسكون الهاء ، ويفتح الراء حفص ،  وقرأ الآخرون بفتحهما ، وكلها لغات بمعنى الخوف   [ ص: 207 ] ومعنى  الآية : إذا هلك أمر يدك وما ترى من شعاعها فأدخلها في جيبك تعد إلى  حالتها الأولى . " والجناح " : اليد كلها . وقيل : هو العضد . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهم : أمره الله أن يضم يده إلى صدره فيذهب عنه ما ناله من الخوف عند معاينة الحية ، وقال : ما من خائف بعد موسى  إلا إذا وضع يده على صدره زال خوفه . قال مجاهد     : كل من فزع فضم جناحيه إليه ذهب عنه الفزع . وقيل : المراد من ضم الجناح  : السكون ، أي : سكن روعك واخفض عليك جانبك ، لأن من شأن الخائف أن يضطرب  قلبه ويرتعد بدنه ، ومثله قوله : " واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة   " ( الإسراء - 24 ) ، يريد الرفق ، وقوله : " واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين   " ( الشعراء - 215 ) ، أي : ارفق بهم وألن جانبك لهم . 

 قال الفراء    : أراد بالجناح العصا ، معناه : اضمم إليك عصاك . وقيل : " الرهب " الكم بلغة حمير ، قال الأصمعي     : سمعت بعض الأعراب يقول : أعطني ما في رهبك ، أي : في كمك ، معناه :  اضمم إليك يدك وأخرجها من الكم ، لأنه تناول العصا ويده في كمه . ( فذانك )  يعني : العصا ، واليد البيضاء ، ( برهانان ) آيتان ، ( من ربك إلى فرعون وملئه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   ) 
( قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا فأخاف أن يقتلون   ( 33 ) وأخي هارون هو أفصح مني لسانا فأرسله معي ردءا يصدقني إني أخاف أن يكذبون   ( 34 ) ) 

 ( قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا فأخاف أن يقتلون   ) 

 ( وأخي هارون هو أفصح مني لسانا    ) وإنما قال ذلك للعقدة التي كانت في لسانه من وضع الجمرة في فيه ، (  فأرسله معي ردءا ) عونا ، يقال ردأته أي : أعنته ، قرأ نافع ( ردا ) بفتح  الدال   [ ص: 208 ] من غير همز طلبا للخفة ، وقرأ الباقون بسكون الدال مهموزا ، ( يصدقني ) قرأ عاصم ،  وحمزة    : برفع القاف على الحال ، أي : ردءا مصدقا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالجزم على جواب الدعاء والتصديق لهارون  في قول الجميع ، قال مقاتل    : لكي يصدقني فرعون ،    ( إني أخاف أن يكذبون ) يعني فرعون  وقومه . 
( قال سنشد عضدك بأخيك ونجعل لكما سلطانا فلا يصلون إليكما بآياتنا أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون   ( 35 ) ( فلما جاءهم موسى بآياتنا بينات قالوا ما هذا إلا سحر مفترى وما سمعنا بهذا في آبائنا الأولين   ( 36 ) وقال موسى ربي أعلم بمن جاء بالهدى من عنده ومن تكون له عاقبة الدار إنه لا يفلح الظالمون   ( 37 ) وقال  فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيري فأوقد لي يا هامان على الطين  فاجعل لي صرحا لعلي أطلع إلى إله موسى وإني لأظنه من الكاذبين   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( قال سنشد عضدك بأخيك   ) أي : نقويك بأخيك ، وكان هارون  يومئذ بمصر ،    ( ونجعل لكما سلطانا ) حجة وبرهانا ، ( فلا يصلون إليكما بآياتنا    ) أي : لا يصلون إليكما بقتل ولا سوء لمكان آياتنا ، وقيل : فيه تقديم  وتأخير ، تقديره : ونجعل لكما سلطانا بآياتنا بما نعطيكما من المعجزات فلا  يصلون إليكما ، ( أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون ) أي : لكما ولأتباعكما  الغلبة على فرعون وقومه . 

 ( فلما جاءهم موسى بآياتنا بينات   ) واضحات ، ( قالوا ما هذا إلا سحر مفترى   ) مختلق ، ( وما سمعنا بهذا ) بالذي تدعونا إليه ، ( في آبائنا الأولين ) 

 ( وقال موسى ) قرأ أهل مكة  بغير واو ، وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم ، ( ربي أعلم بمن جاء بالهدى من عنده   ) بالمحق من المبطل ، ( ومن تكون له عاقبة الدار   ) العقبى المحمودة في الدار الآخرة ، ( إنه لا يفلح الظالمون ) أي : الكافرون . 

 ( وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيري فأوقد لي يا هامان على الطين    ) فاطبخ لي الآجر ، وقيل : إنه أول من اتخذ من الآجر وبنى به ، ( فاجعل  لي صرحا ) قصرا عاليا ، وقيل : منارة ، قال أهل التفسير لما أمر فرعون  وزيره هامان  ببناء الصرح ، جمع هامان  العمال والفعلة   [ ص: 209 ] حتى  اجتمع خمسون ألف بناء سوى الأتباع والأجراء ، ومن يطبخ الآجر والجص وينجر  الخشب ويضرب المسامير ، فرفعوه وشيدوه حتى ارتفع ارتفاعا لم يبلغه بنيان  أحد من الخلق ، أراد الله - عز وجل - أن يفتنهم فيه ، فلما فرغوا منه ارتقى  فرعون  فوقه وأمر بنشابة فرمى بها نحو السماء فردت إليه وهي ملطخة دما ، فقال قد قتلت إله موسى ،  وكان فرعون  يصعد على البراذين ، فبعث الله جبريل  جنح غروب الشمس فضربه بجناحه فقطعه ثلاث قطع فوقعت قطعة منها على عسكر فرعون  فقتلت منهم ألف ألف رجل ، ووقعت قطعة في البحر وقطعة في المغرب ، ولم يبق أحد ممن عمل فيه بشيء إلا هلك ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فأوقد لي يا هامان على الطين فاجعل لي صرحا لعلي أطلع إلى إله موسى   ) أنظر إليه وأقف على حاله ، ( وإني لأظنه ) يعني موسى ،    ( من الكاذبين ) في زعمه أن للأرض والخلق إلها غيري ، وأنه رسوله . 
( واستكبر هو وجنوده في الأرض بغير الحق وظنوا أنهم إلينا لا يرجعون   ( 39 ) فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين   ( 40 ) وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار ويوم القيامة لا ينصرون   ( 41 ) وأتبعناهم في هذه الدنيا لعنة ويوم القيامة هم من المقبوحين   ( 42 ) ) 

 ( واستكبر هو وجنوده في الأرض بغير الحق وظنوا أنهم إلينا لا يرجعون   ) قرأ نافع ،  وحمزة ،   والكسائي  ويعقوب : " يرجعون " بفتح الياء وكسر الجيم ، والباقون بضم الياء وفتح الجيم . 

 ( فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم   ) فألقيناهم ، ( في اليم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين   ) 

 ( وجعلناهم أئمة   ) قادة ورؤساء ، ( يدعون إلى النار ويوم القيامة لا ينصرون   ) لا يمنعون من العذاب . 

 ( وأتبعناهم في هذه الدنيا لعنة   ) خزيا وعذابا ، ( ويوم القيامة هم من المقبوحين   ) المبعدين الملعونين ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : من المهلكين . وعن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : من   [ ص: 210 ] المشوهين  بسواد الوجوه وزرقة العيون ، يقال : قبحه الله وقبحه : إذا جعله قبيحا ،  ويقال : قبحه قبحا ، وقبوحا ، إذا أبعده من كل خير . 
( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى بصائر للناس وهدى ورحمة لعلهم يتذكرون   ( 43 ) ( وما كنت بجانب الغربي إذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر وما كنت من الشاهدين   ( 44 ) ولكنا أنشأنا قرونا فتطاول عليهم العمر وما كنت ثاويا في أهل مدين تتلو عليهم آياتنا ولكنا كنا مرسلين   ( 45 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى   ) يعني : قوم نوح  وعاد  وثمود  وغيرهم كانوا قبل موسى ،     ( بصائر للناس ) أي : ليبصروا بذلك الكتاب ويهتدوا به ، ( وهدى ) من  الضلالة لمن عمل به ، ( ورحمة ) لمن آمن به ، ( لعلهم يتذكرون ) بما فيه من  المواعظ والبصائر . 

 ( وما كنت ) يا محمد  ، ( بجانب الغربي ) يعني : بجانب الجبل الغربي ، قاله قتادة   والسدي ،  وقال الكلبي    : بجانب الوادي الغربي . قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يريد حيث ناجى موسى  ربه ، ( إذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر   ) يعني عهدنا إليه وأحكمنا الأمر معه بالرسالة إلى فرعون  وقومه ، ( وما كنت من الشاهدين   ) الحاضرين ذلك المقام فتذكره من ذات نفسك . 

 ( ولكنا أنشأنا قرونا   ) خلقنا أمما بعد موسى  عليه السلام ، ( فتطاول عليهم العمر   ) أي : طالت عليهم المهلة فنسوا عهد الله وتركوا أمره ، وذلك أن الله تعالى قد عهد إلى موسى  وقومه عهودا في محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والإيمان به ، فلما طال عليهم العمر وخلفت القرون  بعد القرون نسوا تلك العهود وتركوا الوفاء بها . ( وما كنت ثاويا ) مقيما ،  ( في أهل مدين ) كمقام موسى  وشعيب  فيهم ، ( تتلو عليهم آياتنا ) تذكرهم بالوعد والوعيد ، قال مقاتل    : يقول لم تشهد أهل مدين  فتقرأ على أهل مكة  خبرهم  ، ( ولكنا كنا مرسلين ) أي : أرسلناك رسولا وأنزلنا عليك كتابا فيه هذه  الأخبار ، فتتلوها عليهم ولولا ذلك لما علمتها ولم تخبرهم بها . 
[ ص: 211 ]   ( وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا ولكن رحمة من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يتذكرون   ( 46 ) ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم فيقولوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك ونكون من المؤمنين   ( 47 ) ) 

  ( وما كنت بجانب الطور   ) بناحية الجبل الذي كلم الله عليه موسى ،    ( إذ نادينا ) قيل : إذ نادينا موسى    : خذ الكتاب بقوة . وقال وهب    : قال موسى    : يا رب أرني محمدا ،  قال : إنك لن تصل إلى ذلك ، وإن شئت ناديت أمته وأسمعتك صوتهم ، قال : بلى يا رب ، قال الله تعالى : يا أمة محمد  فأجابوه من أصلاب آبائهم وقال  أبو زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير    : ونادى يا أمة محمد  قد أجبتكم قبل أن تدعوني وأعطيتكم قبل أن تسألوني . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ورفعه بعضهم - ، قال الله : يا أمة محمد ،  فأجابوه من أصلاب الآباء وأرحام الأمهات : لبيك اللهم لبيك ، إن الحمد والنعمة لك والملك ، لا شريك لك . قال الله تعالى : يا أمة محمد  إن  رحمتي سبقت غضبي وعفوي سبق عقابي ، قد أعطيتكم من قبل أن تسألوني وقد  أجبتكم من قبل أن تدعوني ، وقد غفرت لكم من قبل أن تعصوني ، من جاءني يوم  القيامة بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا عبدي ورسولي دخل الجنة ، وإن  كانت ذنوبه أكثر من زبد البحر   . قوله تعالى : ( ولكن رحمة من ربك   ) أي : ولكن رحمناك رحمة بإرسالك والوحي إليك وإطلاعك على الأخبار الغائبة عنك ، ( لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك   ) يعني : أهل مكة ،    ( لعلهم يتذكرون ) 

 ( ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة   ) عقوبة ونقمة ، ( بما قدمت أيديهم ) من الكفر والمعصية ،   [ ص: 212 ]   ( فيقولوا ربنا لولا ) هلا ( أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك ونكون من المؤمنين    ) وجواب " لولا " محذوف ، أي : لعاجلناهم بالعقوبة ، يعني : لولا أنهم  يحتجون بترك الإرسال إليهم لعاجلناهم بالعقوبة بكفرهم . وقيل : معناه لما  بعثناك إليهم رسولا ولكن بعثناك إليهم لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد  الرسل . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (324)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
  الاية48 إلى الاية 75


( فلما  جاءهم الحق من عندنا قالوا لولا أوتي مثل ما أوتي موسى أولم يكفروا بما  أوتي موسى من قبل قالوا سحران تظاهرا وقالوا إنا بكل كافرون   ( 48 ) قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما أتبعه إن كنتم صادقين   ( 49 ) فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ( 50 ) ) 

  ( فلما جاءهم الحق من عندنا   ) يعني محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( قالوا ) يعني : كفار مكة ،    ( لولا ) هلا ( أوتي ) محمد ،    ( مثل ما أوتي موسى ) من الآيات كاليد البيضاء والعصا وقيل : مثل ما أوتي موسى  كتابا جملة واحدة . قال الله تعالى : ( أولم يكفروا بما أوتي موسى من قبل   ) أي : فقد كفروا بآيات موسى كما كفروا بآيات محمد    ( قالوا سحران تظاهرا   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    : " سحران " ، أي : التوراة والقرآن : " تظاهرا " يعني : كل سحر يقوي الآخر ، نسب التظاهر إلى السحرين على الاتساع ، قال الكلبي    : كانت مقالتهم تلك حين بعثوا إلى رءوس اليهود  بالمدينة ،  فسألوهم عن محمد  فأخبروهم أن نعته في كتابهم التوراة ، فرجعوا فأخبروهم بقول اليهود ،  فقالوا : سحران تظاهرا . وقرأ الآخرون : " ساحران " يعنون محمدا  وموسى  عليه السلام ، لأن معنى التظاهر بالناس وأفعالهم أشبه منه بالكتب ، ( وقالوا إنا بكل كافرون   ) 

 ( قل ) يا محمد ،    ( فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما   ) يعني : من التوراة والقرآن ، ( أتبعه إن كنتم صادقين   ) 

 ( فإن لم يستجيبوا لك   ) أي : لم يأتوا بما طلبت ، ( فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) 
[ ص: 213 ]   ( ولقد وصلنا لهم القول لعلهم يتذكرون   ( 51 ) الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله هم به يؤمنون   ( 52 ) ) 

  ( ولقد وصلنا لهم القول   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : بينا . قال الفراء    : أنزلنا آيات القرآن يتبع بعضها بعضا . قال قتادة    : وصل لهم القول في هذا القرآن ، يعني كيف صنع بمن مضى . قال مقاتل    : بينا لكفار مكة  بما في القرآن من أخبار الأمم الخالية كيف عذبوا بتكذيبهم . وقال ابن زيد    : وصلنا لهم خبر الدنيا بخبر الآخرة حتى كأنهم عاينوا الآخرة في الدنيا ، ( لعلهم يتذكرون ) 

  ( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله ) من قبل محمد  صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم . وقيل : من قبل القرآن ، ( هم به يؤمنون ) نزلت في مؤمني أهل الكتاب;  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه . وقال مقاتل    : بل هم أهل الإنجيل الذين قدموا من الحبشة  وآمنوا بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هم أربعون رجلا قدموا مع جعفر  من الحبشة  على  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلما رأوا ما بالمسلمين من الخصاصة قالوا :  يا نبي الله إن لنا أموالا فإن أذنت لنا انصرفنا وجئنا بأموالنا فواسينا  المسلمين بها فأذن لهم ، فانصرفوا فأتوا بأموالهم ، فواسوا بها المسلمين ،  فنزل فيهم : ( الذين آتيناهم الكتاب   ) إلى قوله تعالى : ( ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ) . وعن ابن عباس  رضي  الله تعالى عنهما قال : نزلت في ثمانين من أهل الكتاب ، أربعون من نجران ،  واثنان وثلاثون من الحبشة ، وثمانية من الشام . ثم وصفهم الله فقال : (  وإذا يتلى عليهم ) 
[ ص: 214 ]   ( وإذا يتلى عليهم قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق من ربنا إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين   ( 53 ) أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين بما صبروا ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ( 54 ) وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين   ( 55 ) ) 

 ( وإذا يتلى عليهم ) يعني القرآن ، ( قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق من ربنا   ) وذلك أن ذكر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل ، ( إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين   ) أي : من قبل القرآن مسلمين مخلصين لله بالتوحيد مؤمنين بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه نبي حق . 

 ( أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين   ) لإيمانهم بالكتاب الأول وبالكتاب الآخر ، ( بما صبروا ) على دينهم . قال مجاهد    : نزلت في قوم من أهل الكتاب أسلموا فأوذوا أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أخبرنا أبو علي زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن حفص الجويني ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن سعيد الدارمي ،  أخبرنا عثمان ،  أخبرنا شعبة ،  عن صالح ،  عن الشعبي ،  عن أبي بردة ،  عن  أبي موسى الأشعري  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ثلاثة يؤتون أجرهم مرتين : رجل كانت له جارية فأدبها فأحسن تأديبها ثم أعتقها وتزوجها ، ورجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بكتابه وآمن بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وعبد أحسن عبادة الله ونصح سيده   " . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يدفعون بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله الشرك ، قال مقاتل    : يدفعون ما سمعوا من الأذى والشتم من المشركين بالصفح والعفو ، ( ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ) في الطاعة . 

 ( وإذا سمعوا اللغو ) القبيح من القول ، ( أعرضوا عنه ) وذلك أن المشركين  كانوا يسبون مؤمني أهل الكتاب ويقولون : تبا لكم تركتم دينكم ، فيعرضون  عنهم ولا يردون عليهم ،   [ ص: 215 ]   ( وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم    ) لنا ديننا ولكم دينكم ، ( سلام عليكم ) ليس المراد منه سلام التحية ،  ولكنه سلام المتاركة ، معناه : سلمتم منا لا نعارضكم بالشتم والقبيح من  القول ، ( لا نبتغي الجاهلين ) أي : دين الجاهلين ، يعني : لا نحب دينكم  الذي أنتم عليه . وقيل : لا نريد أن نكون من أهل الجهل والسفه ، وهذا قبل  أن يؤمر المسلمون بالقتال . 
( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين   ( 56 ) وقالوا إن نتبع الهدى معك نتخطف من أرضنا أولم نمكن لهم حرما آمنا يجبى إليه ثمرات كل شيء رزقا من لدنا ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 57 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( إنك لا تهدي من أحببت   ) أي : أحببت هدايته . وقيل : أحببته لقرابته ، ( ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين   ) قال مجاهد ،  ومقاتل    : لمن قدر له الهدى ، نزلت في أبي طالب  قال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : قل لا إله إلا الله ، أشهد لك بها يوم القيامة ، قال : لولا أن تعيرني قريش ،  يقولون : إنما حمله على ذلك الجزع ، لأقررت بها عينك ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

  ( وقالوا إن نتبع الهدى معك نتخطف من أرضنا   ) مكة ،  نزلت في الحرث بن عثمان بن نوفل بن عبد مناف ،  وذلك أنه قال للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إنا لنعلم أن الذي تقول حق ، ولكنا إن اتبعناك على دينك خفنا أن تخرجنا العرب من أرضنا مكة    . وهو معنى قوله : ( نتخطف من أرضنا ) ، والاختطاف : الانتزاع بسرعة . قال الله تعالى : ( أولم نمكن لهم حرما آمنا    ) وذلك أن العرب في الجاهلية كانت تغير بعضهم على بعض ، ويقتل بعضهم بعضا  ، وأهل مكة آمنون حيث كانوا ، لحرمة الحرم ، ومن المعروف أنه كان يأمن فيه  الظباء من الذئاب والحمام من الحدأة ، ( يجبى ) قرأ أهل المدينة  ويعقوب     : " تجبى " بالتاء لأجل الثمرات ، والآخرون بالياء للحائل بين الاسم  المؤنث والفعل ، أي : يجلب ويجمع ، ( إليه ) يقال : جبيت الماء في الحوض أي  : جمعته ، قال مقاتل    : يحمل إلى الحرم ، ( ثمرات كل شيء رزقا من لدنا ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) أن ما يقوله حق . 
[ ص: 216 ]   ( وكم أهلكنا من قرية بطرت معيشتها فتلك مساكنهم لم تسكن من بعدهم إلا قليلا وكنا نحن الوارثين   ( 58 ) وما كان ربك مهلك القرى حتى يبعث في أمها رسولا يتلو عليهم آياتنا وما كنا مهلكي القرى إلا وأهلها ظالمون   ( 59 ) ( وما أوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياة الدنيا وزينتها وما عند الله خير وأبقى أفلا تعقلون   ( 60 ) أفمن وعدناه وعدا حسنا فهو لاقيه كمن متعناه متاع الحياة الدنيا ثم هو يوم القيامة من المحضرين   ( 61 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وكم أهلكنا من قرية   ) أي من أهل قرية ، ( بطرت معيشتها   ) أي : في معيشتها ، أي : أشرت وطغت ، قال عطاء    : عاشوا في البطر فأكلوا رزق الله وعبدوا الأصنام ، ( فتلك مساكنهم لم تسكن من بعدهم إلا قليلا   ) قال ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - : لم يسكنها إلا المسافرون ومار الطريق يوما أو ساعة ،  معناه : لم تسكن من بعدهم إلا سكونا قليلا . وقيل : معناه : لم يعمر منها  إلا أقلها وأكثرها خراب ، ( وكنا نحن ، الوارثين ) " إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها   " ( مريم - 40 ) . 

 ( وما كان ربك مهلك القرى   ) أي : القرى الكافرة أهلها ، ( حتى يبعث في أمها رسولا    ) يعني : في أكبرها وأعظمها رسولا ينذرهم ، وخص الأعظم ببعثة الرسول فيها  ، لأن الرسول يبعث إلى الأشراف ، والأشراف يسكنون المدائن ، والمواضع التي  هي أم ما حولها ، ( يتلو عليهم آياتنا ) قال مقاتل    : يخبرهم الرسول أن العذاب نازل بهم إن لم يؤمنوا ، ( وما كنا مهلكي القرى إلا وأهلها ظالمون   ) مشركون ، يريد : أهلكتهم بظلمهم . 

 ( وما أوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياة الدنيا وزينتها   ) تتمتعون بها أيام حياتكم ثم هي إلى فناء وانقضاء ، ( وما عند الله خير وأبقى أفلا تعقلون   ) أن الباقي خير من الفاني . قرأ عامة القراء : " تعقلون " بالتاء وأبو عمرو  بالخيار بين التاء والياء . 

  ( أفمن وعدناه وعدا حسنا   ) أي الجنة ( فهو لاقيه ) مصيبه ومدركه وصائر إليه ( كمن متعناه متاع الحياة الدنيا   ) ويزول عن قريب ( ثم هو يوم القيامة من المحضرين   ) النار ، قال   [ ص: 217 ] قتادة    : يعني المؤمن والكافر ، قال مجاهد    : نزلت في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبي جهل    . وقال محمد بن كعب    : نزلت في حمزة  وعلي ،  وأبي جهل    . وقال  السدي    : نزلت في عمار  والوليد بن المغيرة    . 
( ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون   ( 62 ) قال الذين حق عليهم القول ربنا هؤلاء الذين أغوينا أغويناهم كما غوينا تبرأنا إليك ما كانوا إيانا يعبدون   ( 63 ) وقيل ادعوا شركاءكم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم ورأوا العذاب لو أنهم كانوا يهتدون   ( 64 ) ويوم يناديهم فيقول ماذا أجبتم المرسلين   ( 65 ) ) 

  ( ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون   ) في الدنيا أنهم شركائي . 

 ( قال الذين حق عليهم القول   ) وجب عليهم العذاب وهم رءوس الضلالة ، ( ربنا هؤلاء الذين أغوينا   ) أي : دعوناهم إلى الغي ، وهم الأتباع ، ( أغويناهم كما غوينا    ) أضللناهم كما ضللنا ، ( تبرأنا إليك ) منهم ( ما كانوا إيانا يعبدون )  برئ بعضهم من بعض وصاروا أعداء ، كما قال تعالى : " الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم  لبعض عدو " ( الزخرف - 67 ) . 

 ( وقيل ) للكفار : ( ادعوا شركاءكم ) أي : الأصنام لتخلصكم من العذاب ، ( فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم   ) يجيبوهم ، ( ورأوا العذاب لو أنهم كانوا يهتدون   ) وجواب " لو " محذوف على تقدير : لو أنهم كانوا يهتدون في الدنيا ما رأوا العذاب . 

 ( ويوم يناديهم ) أي : يسأل الله الكفار ، ( فيقول ماذا أجبتم المرسلين   ) 
[ ص: 218 ]   ( فعميت عليهم الأنباء يومئذ فهم لا يتساءلون   ( 66 ) فأما من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فعسى أن يكون من المفلحين   ( 67 ) وربك يخلق ما يشاء ويختار ما كان لهم الخيرة سبحان الله وتعالى عما يشركون   ( 68 ) وربك يعلم ما تكن صدورهم وما يعلنون   ( 69 ) وهو الله لا إله إلا هو له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة وله الحكم وإليه ترجعون   ( 70 ) ) 

 ( فعميت ) خفيت واشتبهت ( عليهم الأنباء ) أي : الأخبار والأعذار ، وقال مجاهد    : الحجج ، ( يومئذ ) فلا يكون لهم عذر ولا حجة ، ( فهم لا يتساءلون ) لا يجيبون ، وقال قتادة    : لا يحتجون ، وقيل : يسكتون لا يسأل بعضهم بعضا . 

 ( فأما من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فعسى أن يكون من المفلحين   ) السعداء الناجين . 

قوله تعالى : ( وربك يخلق ما يشاء ويختار   ) نزلت هذه الآية جوابا للمشركين حين قالوا : " لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم " ، يعني : الوليد بن المغيرة ،  أو عروة بن مسعود الثقفي  ،  أخبر الله تعالى أنه لا يبعث الرسل باختيارهم . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ما  كان لهم الخيرة ) قيل : " ما " للإثبات ، معناه : ويختار الله ما كان لهم  الخيرة ، أي : يختار ما هو الأصلح والخير . وقيل : هو للنفي أي : ليس إليهم  الاختيار ، وليس لهم أن يختاروا على الله ، كما قال تعالى : " وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة   " ( الأحزاب - 36 ) ، " والخيرة " : اسم من الاختيار يقام مقام المصدر ، وهي اسم للمختار أيضا كما يقال : محمد  خيرة الله من خلقه . ثم نزه نفسه فقال : ( سبحان الله وتعالى عما يشركون   ) 

 ( وربك يعلم ما تكن صدورهم وما يعلنون   ) يظهرون . 

 ( وهو الله لا إله إلا هو له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة   ) يحمده أولياؤه في الدنيا ، ويحمدونه في الآخرة في الجنة ، ( وله الحكم ) فصل القضاء بين الخلق . قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - :   [ ص: 219 ] حكم لأهل طاعته بالمغفرة ولأهل معصيته بالشقاء ، ( وإليه ترجعون ) 
( قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بضياء أفلا تسمعون   ( 71 ) قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم النهار سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه أفلا تبصرون   ( 72 ) ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   ( 73 ) ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون   ( 74 ) ونزعنا من كل أمة شهيدا فقلنا هاتوا برهانكم فعلموا أن الحق لله وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ( 75 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( قل أرأيتم ) أخبروني يا أهل مكة    ( إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا   ) دائما ، ( إلى يوم القيامة ) لا نهار معه ، ( من إله غير الله يأتيكم بضياء   ) بنهار تطلبون فيه المعيشة ، ( أفلا تسمعون ) سماع فهم وقبول . 

 ( قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم النهار سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة   ) لا ليل فيه ، ( من إله غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه أفلا تبصرون   ) ما أنتم عليه من الخطأ . 

 ( ومن رحمته جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه   ) أي : في الليل ، ( ولتبتغوا من فضله   ) بالنهار ، ( ولعلكم تشكرون   ) نعم الله - عز وجل - . 

 ( ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون   ) كرر ذكر النداء للمشركين لزيادة التقريع والتوبيخ . 

 ( ونزعنا ) أخرجنا ، ( من كل أمة شهيدا   ) يعني : رسولهم الذي أرسل إليهم ، كما قال : " فكيف إذا جئنا من كل أمة بشهيد   " ( النساء - 41 ) ، ( فقلنا هاتوا برهانكم   ) حجتكم بأن معي شريكا . ( فعلموا أن الحق ) التوحيد ، ( لله وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون   ) في الدنيا . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (325)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْقَصَصِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
  الاية76 إلى الاية 88


( إن  قارون كان من قوم موسى فبغى عليهم وآتيناه من الكنوز ما إن مفاتحه لتنوء  بالعصبة أولي القوة إذ قال له قومه لا تفرح إن الله لا يحب الفرحين   ( 76 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن قارون كان من قوم موسى   ) كان ابن عمه; لأنه قارون بن يصهر بن قاهث بن لاوي بن يعقوب عليه السلام  وموسى بن عمران بن قاهث ،  وقال ابن إسحاق    : كان قارون عم موسى ،  كان أخا عمران ،  وهما ابنا يصهر ، ولم يكن في بني إسرائيل أقرأ للتوراة من قارون ،  ولكنه نافق كما نافق السامري ،    ( فبغى عليهم   ) قيل : كان عاملا لفرعون  على بني إسرائيل ، فكان يبغي عليهم ويظلمهم ، وقال قتادة    : بغى عليهم بكثرة المال . وقال الضحاك    : بغى عليهم بالشرك . وقال  شهر بن حوشب    : زاد في طول ثيابه شبرا ، وروينا عن ابن عمر  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا ينظر الله يوم القيامة إلى من جر ثوبه خيلاء   " وقيل : بغى عليهم بالكبر والعلو . ( وآتيناه من الكنوز ما إن مفاتحه   ) هي جمع مفتح وهو الذي يفتح به الباب ، هذا قول قتادة  ومجاهد  وجماعة ، وقيل : مفاتحه : خزائنه ، كما قال : " وعنده مفاتح الغيب   " ( الأنعام - 59 ) ، أي : خزائنه ( لتنوء بالعصبة أولي القوة   ) أي : لتثقلهم ، وتميل بهم إذا حملوها لثقلها ، قال أبو عبيدة    : هذا من المقلوب ، تقديره : ما إن العصبة لتنوء بها ، يقال : ناء فلان بكذا إذا نهض به مثقلا . 

 واختلفوا في عدد العصبة ، قال مجاهد    : ما بين العشرة إلى خمسة عشر ، وقال الضحاك  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : ما بين الثلاثة إلى العشرة . وقال قتادة    : ما بين العشرة إلى الأربعين . وقيل : أربعون رجلا . وقيل : سبعون . وروي عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : كان يحمل مفاتحه أربعون رجلا أقوى ما يكون من الرجال   . وقال جرير  عن منصور  عن  خيثمة ،  قال : وجدت في الإنجيل أن مفاتيح خزائن قارون  وقر ستين بغلا ما يزيد منها مفتاح على أصبع لكل مفتاح كنز . 

 [ ص: 221 ] 

 ويقال : كان قارون  أينما  ذهب يحمل معه مفاتيح كنوزه ، وكانت من حديد ، فلما ثقلت عليه جعلها من خشب  ، فثقلت فجعلها من جلود البقر على طول الأصابع ، وكانت تحمل معه إذا ركب  على أربعين بغلا . ( إذ قال له قومه   ) قال لقارون  قومه من بني إسرائيل : ) ( لا تفرح ) لا تبطر ولا تأشر ولا تمرح ( إن الله لا يحب الفرحين   ) الأشرين البطرين الذين لا يشكرون الله على ما أعطاهم . 
( وابتغ فيما آتاك الله الدار الآخرة ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا وأحسن كما أحسن الله إليك ولا تبغ الفساد في الأرض إن الله لا يحب المفسدين ( 77 ) ) 

  ( وابتغ فيما آتاك الله الدار الآخرة   ) اطلب فيما أعطاك الله من الأموال والنعمة والجنة وهو أن تقوم بشكر الله فيما أنعم عليك وتنفقه في رضا الله تعالى ( ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا   ) قال مجاهد ،  وابن زيد    : لا تترك أن تعمل في الدنيا للآخرة حتى تنجو من العذاب ، لأن حقيقة نصيب الإنسان من الدنيا أن يعمل للآخرة . وقال  السدي    : بالصدقة وصلة الرحم . وقال علي    : لا تنس صحتك وقوتك وشبابك وغناك أن تطلب بها الآخرة . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن شاذان ،  أخبرنا أبو يزيد حاتم بن محبوب الشامي ،  أخبرنا حسين المروزي ،  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  أخبرنا جعفر بن برقان ،  عن زياد بن الجراح ،  عن عمرو بن ميمون الأودي  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لرجل : وهو يعظه :   " اغتنم خمسا قبل خمس : شبابك قبل هرمك ، وصحتك قبل سقمك ، وغناك قبل فقرك ، وفراغك قبل شغلك ، وحياتك قبل موتك   " الحديث مرسل . قال الحسن    : أمره أن يقدم الفضل ويمسك ما يغنيه ، قال منصور بن زاذان  في قوله : " ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا   " ، قال : قوتك وقوت أهلك . 

 ( وأحسن كما أحسن الله إليك   ) [ أي : أحسن بطاعة الله ] كما أحسن الله إليك بنعمته .   [ ص: 222 ] وقيل : أحسن إلى الناس كما أحسن الله إليك ( ولا تبغ الفساد في الأرض   ) من عصى الله فقد طلب الفساد في الأرض ( إن الله لا يحب المفسدين   ) 
( قال إنما أوتيته على علم عندي أولم يعلم أن الله قد أهلك من قبله من القرون من هو أشد منه قوة وأكثر جمعا ولا يسأل عن ذنوبهم المجرمون   ( 78 ) فخرج على قومه في زينته قال الذين يريدون الحياة الدنيا يا ليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون إنه لذو حظ عظيم   ( 79 ) ) 

 ( قال ) يعني قارون ،    ( إنما أوتيته على علم عندي   ) أي : على فضل وخير علمه الله عندي فرآني أهلا لذلك ، ففضلني بهذا المال عليكم كما فضلني بغيره . قيل : هو علم الكيمياء ، قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : كان موسى  يعلم الكيمياء فعلم يوشع بن نون  ثلث ذلك العلم وعلم كالب بن يوقنا  ثلثه وعلم قارون  ثلثه ، فخدعهما قارون  حتى  أضاف علمهما إلى علمه وكان ذلك سبب أمواله . وقيل : " على علم عندي "  بالتصرف في التجارات والزراعات وأنواع المكاسب . قوله تعالى : ( أولم يعلم أن الله قد أهلك من قبله من القرون   ) الكافرة ( من هو أشد منه قوة وأكثر جمعا   ) للأموال ( ولا يسأل عن ذنوبهم المجرمون   ) قال قتادة    : يدخلون النار بغير حساب ولا سؤال ، وقال مجاهد    : يعني لا يسأل الملائكة عنهم ، لأنهم يعرفونهم بسيماهم . قال الحسن    : لا يسألون سؤال استعلام وإنما يسألون سؤال تقريع وتوبيخ . 

  ( فخرج على قومه في زينته   ) قال  إبراهيم النخعي    : خرج هو وقومه في ثياب حمر وصفر ، قال ابن زيد    : في سبعين ألفا عليهم المعصفرات . [ قال مجاهد    : على براذين بيض عليها سرج الأرجوان ] قال مقاتل     : خرج على بغلة شهباء عليها سرج من ذهب عليه الأرجوان ، ومعه أربعة آلاف  فارس عليهم وعلى دوابهم الأرجوان ، ومعه ثلاثمائة جارية بيض عليهن الحلي  والثياب الحمر ، وهن على البغال الشهب ،   ( قال الذين يريدون الحياة الدنيا يا ليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون إنه لذو حظ عظيم   ) من المال . 
[ ص: 223 ]   ) ( وقال الذين أوتوا العلم ويلكم ثواب الله خير لمن آمن وعمل صالحا ولا يلقاها إلا الصابرون   ( 80 ) فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض فما كان له من فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان من المنتصرين   ( 81 ) ) 

 ( وقال الذين أوتوا العلم   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يعني الأحبار من بني إسرائيل . وقال مقاتل    : أوتوا العلم بما وعد الله في الآخرة ، قالوا للذين تمنوا مثل ما أوتي قارون  في الدنيا : ( ويلكم ثواب الله خير   ) يعني ما عند الله من الثواب والجزاء خير ) ( لمن آمن ) وصدق بتوحيد الله ) ( وعمل صالحا ) مما أوتي قارون  في الدنيا ( ولا يلقاها إلا الصابرون   ) قال مقاتل    : لا يؤتاها ، يعني الأعمال الصالحة . وقال الكلبي  لا يعطاها في الآخرة . وقيل : لا يؤتى هذه الكلمة وهي قوله : " ويلكم ثواب الله خير   " إلا الصابرون على طاعة الله وعن زينة الدنيا . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض   ) قال أهل العلم بالأخبار : كان قارون  أعلم بني إسرائيل بعد موسى  وهارون  عليهما السلام وأقرأهم للتوراة وأجملهم وأغناهم وكان حسن الصوت فبغى وطغى ، وكان أول طغيانه وعصيانه أن الله أوحى إلى موسى  أن  يأمر قومه أن يعقلوا في أرديتهم خيوطا أربعة في كل طرف خيطا أزرق كلون  السماء ، يذكروني به إذا نظروا إليها ، ويعلمون أني منزل منها كلامي ، فقال  موسى    : يا رب أفلا تأمرهم أن يجعلوا أرديتهم كلها خضرا فإن بني إسرائيل تحقر هذه الخيوط ، فقال له ربه : يا موسى  إن الصغير من أمري ليس بصغير فإذا هم لم يطيعوني في الأمر الصغير لم يطيعوني في الأمر الكبير ، فدعاهم موسى  عليه  السلام ، وقال : إن الله يأمركم أن تعلقوا في أرديتكم خيوطا خضرا كلون  السماء لكي تذكروا ربكم إذا رأيتموها ، ففعلت بنو إسرائيل ما أمرهم به موسى ،  واستكبر قارون فلم يطعه ، وقال : إنما يفعل هذا الأرباب ، بعبيدهم لكي يتميزوا عن غيرهم ، فكان هذا بدء عصيانه وبغيه فلما قطع موسى  ببني إسرائيل البحر جعلت الحبورة لهارون ،  وهي رياسة المذبح ، فكان بنو إسرائيل  يأتون بهديهم إلى هارون  فيضعه على المذبح فتنزل نار من السماء فتأكله ، فوجد قارون  من ذلك في نفسه وأتى موسى  فقال : يا موسى  لك الرسالة ولهارون  الحبورة ، ولست ، في شيء من ذلك ، وأنا أقرأ التوراة ، لا صبر لي على هذا . فقال له موسى    : ما أنا جعلتها في هارون  بل الله جعلها له . فقال قارون    : والله لا أصدقك حتى تريني بيانه ، فجمع موسى  رؤساء بني إسرائيل فقال : هاتوا عصيكم ، فحزمها وألقاها في قبته التي كان   [ ص: 224 ] يعبد الله فيها ، فجعلوا يحرسون عصيهم حتى أصبحوا ، فأصبحت عصا هارون  قد اهتز لها ورق أخضر وكانت من شجر اللوز ، فقال موسى    : يا قارون  ترى هذا ؟ فقال قارون    : والله ما هذا بأعجب مما تصنع من السحر ، واعتزل قارون ،  موسى  بأتباعه ، وجعل موسى  يداريه للقرابة التي بينهما وهو يؤذيه في كل وقت ولا يزيد إلا عتوا وتجبرا ومعاداة لموسى ،  حتى  بنى دارا وجعل بابها من الذهب ، وضرب على جدرانها صفائح الذهب ، وكان  الملأ من بني إسرائيل يغدون إليه ويروحون فيطعمهم الطعام ويحدثونه  ويضاحكونه . 

قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ، فلما نزلت الزكاة على موسى  أتاه قارون  فصالحه  عن كل ألف دينار على دينار ، وعن كل ألف درهم على درهم ، وعن كل ألف شاة  على شاة ، وعن كل ألف شيء على شيء ، ثم رجع إلى بيته فحسبه فوجده كثيرا فلم  تسمح بذلك نفسه ، فجمع بني إسرائيل فقال لهم : يا بني إسرائيل إن موسى  قد  أمركم بكل شيء فأطعتموه ، وهو الآن يريد أن يأخذ أموالكم ، فقالوا : أنت  كبيرنا فمرنا بما شئت ، فقال : آمركم أن تجيئوا بفلانة البغي ، فنجعل لها  جعلا حتى تقذف موسى  بنفسها ، فإذا فعلت ذلك خرج بنو إسرائيل عليه ورفضوه ، فدعوها فجعل لها قارون  ألف درهم ، وقيل ألف دينار ، وقيل طستا من ذهب ، وقيل : قال لها إني أمولك وأخلطك بنسائي على أن تقذفي موسى  بنفسك غدا إذا حضر بنو إسرائيل ، فلما كان من الغد جمع قارون  بني إسرائيل ثم أتى موسى  فقال : إن بني إسرائيل ينتظرون خروجك فتأمرهم وتنهاهم ، فخرج إليهم موسى  وهم  في براح من الأرض ، فقام فقال : يا بني إسرائيل من سرق قطعنا يده ، ومن  افترى جلدناه ثمانين ، ومن زنا وليست له امرأة جلدناه مائة جلدة ، ومن زنا  وله امرأة رجمناه حتى يموت ، فقال له قارون     : وإن كنت أنت ؟ قال : وإن كنت ، أنا ، قال : فإن بني إسرائيل يزعمون أنك  فجرت بفلانة قال : ادعوها فإن قالت فهو كما قالت ، فلما أن جاءت قال لها موسى     : يا فلانة أنا فعلت بك ما يقول هؤلاء ؟ وعظم عليها ، وسألها بالذي فلق  البحر لبني إسرائيل وأنزل التوراة إلا صدقت ، فتداركها الله تعالى بالتوفيق  فقالت في نفسها : أحدث اليوم توبة أفضل من أن أؤذي رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - ، فقالت : لا كذبوا ولكن جعل لي قارون  جعلا على أن أقذفك بنفسي ، فخر موسى  ساجدا يبكي ويقول : اللهم إن كنت ، رسولك فاغضب لي ، فأوحى الله تعالى إليه : إني أمرت ، الأرض أن تطيعك ، فمرها بما شئت ، فقال موسى    : يا بني إسرائيل إن الله بعثني إلى قارون  كما بعثني إلى فرعون  فمن كان معه فليثبت مكانه ومن كان معي فليعتزل ، فاعتزلوا ولم يبق مع قارون  إلا رجلان ، ثم قال موسى    : يا أرض خذيهم فأخذت الأرض بأقدامهم . 

 وفي رواية : كان على سريره وفرشه فأخذته حتى غيبت سريره ثم قال : يا أرض خذيهم فأخذتهم   [ ص: 225 ] إلى الركب ، ثم قال : يا أرض خذيهم فأخذتهم إلى الأوساط ، ثم قال : يا أرض خذيهم فأخذتهم إلى الأعناق ، وقارون  وأصحابه في كل ذلك يتضرعون إلى موسى ،  ويناشده قارون  الله والرحم ، حتى روي أنه ناشده سبعين مرة وموسى  عليه السلام في كل ذلك لا يلتفت إليه لشدة غضبه ، ثم قال : يا أرض خذيهم فانطبقت عليهم الأرض ، وأوحى الله إلى موسى  ما  أغلظ قلبك استغاث بك سبعين مرة فلم تغثه ، أما وعزتي وجلالي لو استغاث بي  مرة لأغثته ، وفي بعض الآثار : لا أجعل الأرض بعدك طوعا لأحد . قال قتادة    : خسف به فهو يتجلجل في الأرض كل يوم قامة رجل لا يبلغ قعرها إلى يوم القيامة . قال : وأصبحت بنو إسرائيل يتناجون فيما بينهم أن موسى  إنما دعا على قارون  ليستبد بداره وكنوزه وأمواله فدعا الله تعالى موسى  حتى خسف بداره وكنوزه وأمواله الأرض ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض فما كان له من فئة   ) جماعة ( ينصرونه من دون الله   ) يمنعونه من الله ( وما كان من المنتصرين   ) الممتنعين مما نزل به من الخسف .
( وأصبح  الذين تمنوا مكانه بالأمس يقولون ويكأن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده  ويقدر لولا أن من الله علينا لخسف بنا ويكأنه لا يفلح الكافرون   ( 82 ) ) 

  ( وأصبح الذين تمنوا مكانه بالأمس   ) صار  أولئك الذين تمنوا ما رزقه الله من المال والزينة يتندمون على ذلك التمني ،  والعرب تعبر عن الصيرورة بأضحى وأمسى وأصبح ، تقول : أصبح فلان عالما ،  وأضحى معدما ، وأمسى حزينا ( يقولون ويكأن الله   ) اختلفوا في معنى هذه اللفظة ، قال مجاهد    : ألم تعلم ، وقال قتادة    : ألم تر . قال الفراء     : هي كلمة تقرير كقول الرجل : أما ترى إلى صنع الله وإحسانه . وذكر أنه  أخبره من سمع أعرابية تقول لزوجها : أين ابنك ؟ فقال : ويكأنه وراء البيت ،  يعني : أما ترينه وراء البيت . وعن الحسن     : أنه كلمة ابتداء ، تقديره : أن الله يبسط الرزق . وقيل : هو تنبيه  بمنزلة ألا وقال قطرب : " ويك " بمعنى ويلك ، حذفت منه اللام ، كما قال  عنترة : 
**ولقد شفى نفسي وأبرأ سقمها قول الفوارس ويك عنتر أقدم* *

 [ ص: 226 ] أي : ويلك ، و " أن " منصوب بإضمار اعلم أن الله ، وقال الخليل     : " وي " مفصولة من " كأن " ومعناها التعجب ، كما تقول : وي لم فعلت ذلك!  وذلك أن القوم تندموا فقالوا : وي! متندمين على ما سلف منهم وكأن معناه  أظن ذلك وأقدره ، كما تقول كأن : الفرج قد أتاك أي أظن ذلك وأقدره ( يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر   ) أي : يوسع ويضيق ( لولا أن من الله علينا لخسف بنا   ) قرأ حفص ، ويعقوب : بفتح الخاء والسين ، وقرأ العامة بضم الخاء وكسر السين ( ويكأنه لا يفلح الكافرون   ) 
( تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا في الأرض ولا فسادا والعاقبة للمتقين   ( 83 ) من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى الذين عملوا السيئات إلا ما كانوا يعملون   ( 84 ) ( إن الذي فرض عليك القرآن لرادك إلى معاد قل ربي أعلم من جاء بالهدى ومن هو في ضلال مبين   ( 85 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا في الأرض   ) قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : استكبارا عن الإيمان ، وقال عطاء : " علوا " واستطالة على الناس وتهاونا بهم . وقال الحسن    : لم تطلبوا الشرف والعز عند ذي سلطان . وعن علي  رضي الله عنه : أنها نزلت في أهل التواضع من الولاة وأهل القدرة ) ( ولا فسادا ) قال الكلبي    : هو الدعاء إلى عبادة غير الله . وقال عكرمة    : أخذ أموال الناس بغير حق . وقال  ابن جريج  ومقاتل    : العمل بالمعاصي . ( والعاقبة للمتقين   ) أي : العاقبة المحمودة لمن اتقى عقاب الله بأداء أوامره واجتناب معاصيه . وقال قتادة    : الجنة للمتقين . 

 ( من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها وهم من فزع يومئذ آمنون   ) . قوله تعالى : ( إن الذي فرض عليك القرآن   ) أي : أنزل عليك القرآن على قول أكثر المفسرين وقال عطاء    : أوجب عليك العمل بالقرآن ( لرادك إلى معاد   ) إلى مكة ،  وهو رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ، وهو قول مجاهد    . قال القتيبي    : معاد الرجل : بلده ، لأنه   [ ص: 227 ] ينصرف ثم يعود إلى بلده ، وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما خرج من الغار مهاجرا إلى المدينة  سار في غير الطريق مخافة الطلب ، فلما أمن ورجع إلى الطريق نزل الجحفة  بين مكة  والمدينة ،  وعرف الطريق إلى مكة  اشتاق إليها ، فأتاه جبريل  عليه السلام وقال : أتشتاق إلى بلدك ومولدك ؟ قال : نعم ، قال : فإن الله تعالى يقول : ( إن الذي فرض عليك القرآن لرادك إلى معاد   ) ، وهذه الآية نزلت بالجحفة  ليست بمكية ولا مدنية . 

 وروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : " لرادك إلى معاد " إلى الموت . وقال الزهري  وعكرمة    : إلى القيامة . وقيل : إلى الجنة . ( قل ربي أعلم من جاء بالهدى   ) [ أي : يعلم من جاء بالهدى ] ، وهذا جواب لكفار مكة  لما قالوا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إنك لفي ضلال ، فقال الله - عز وجل - : قل لهم ربي أعلم من جاء بالهدى ، يعني نفسه ( ومن هو في ضلال مبين   ) يعني المشركين ، ومعناه : أعلم بالفريقين . 
( وما كنت ترجو أن يلقى إليك الكتاب إلا رحمة من ربك فلا تكونن ظهيرا للكافرين   ( 86 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما كنت ترجو أن يلقى إليك الكتاب   ) أي : يوحى إليك القرآن ( إلا رحمة من ربك   ) قال الفراء    : هذا من الاستثناء المنقطع ، معناه : لكن ربك رحمك فأعطاك القرآن ( فلا تكونن ظهيرا للكافرين   ) أي : معينا لهم على دينهم . قال مقاتل    : وذلك حين دعي إلى دين آبائه فذكر الله نعمه ونهاه عن مظاهرتهم على ما هم عليه . 
[ ص: 228 ]   ) ( ولا يصدنك عن آيات الله بعد إذ أنزلت إليك وادع إلى ربك ولا تكونن من المشركين   ( 87 ) ولا تدع مع الله إلها آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون   ( 88 ) ) 

  ( ولا يصدنك عن آيات الله   ) يعني القرآن ( بعد إذ أنزلت إليك وادع إلى ربك   ) إلى معرفته وتوحيده ( ولا تكونن من المشركين   ) قال ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - : الخطاب في الظاهر للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  والمراد به أهل دينه ، أي : لا تظاهروا الكفار ولا توافقوهم . 

 ( ولا تدع مع الله إلها آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه   ) أي : إلا هو ، وقيل : إلا ملكه ، قال أبو العالية    : إلا ما أريد به وجهه ( له الحكم   ) أي : فصل القضاء ( وإليه ترجعون   ) تردون في الآخرة فيجزيكم بأعمالكم . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (326)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
   الاية1 إلى الاية 26


سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( الم   ( 1 ) أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( الم أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ   ) أَظَنَّ النَّاسُ ( أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا   ) بِغَيْرِ اخْتِبَارٍ وَلَا ابْتِلَاءٍ ) ( أَنْ يَقُولُوا ) [ أَيْ : بِأَنْ يَقُولُوا ( آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ    ) لَا يُبْتَلَوْنَ فِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ ؟ كَلَّا  لَنَخْتَبِرَنَّ  هُمْ لِنُبَيِّنَ الْمُخَلِصَ مِنَ الْمُنَافِقِ  وَالصَّادِقَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي سَبَبِ نُزُولِ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي أُنَاسٍ كَانُوا بِمَكَّةَ  قَدْ  أَقَرُّوا بِالْإِسْلَامِ ، فَكَتَبَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَصْحَابُ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : أَنَّهُ لَا يُقْبَلُ  مِنْكُمْ إِقْرَارٌ بِالْإِسْلَامِ حَتَّى تُهَاجِرُوا ، فَخَرَجُوا  عَامِدِينَ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ فَاتَّبَعَهُمُ الْمُشْرِكُونَ  فَقَاتَلُوهُمْ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ قُتِلَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ نَجَا ، فَأَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ هَاتَيْنِ الْآيَتَيْنِ . 

 [ ص: 232 ] 

 وَكَانَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - قَالَ : أَرَادَ بِالنَّاسِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِمَكَّةَ    : سَلَمَةَ بْنَ هِشَامٍ ،  وَعَيَّاشَ بْنَ رَبِيعَةَ ،  وَالْوَلِيدَ بْنَ الْوَلِيدِ   وَعَمَّارَ بْنَ يَاسِرٍ  وَغَيْرَهُمْ . وَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي  عَمَّارِ بْنِ يَاسِرٍ ،  كَانَ يُعَذَّبُ فِي اللَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي مِهْجَعِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مَوْلَى عُمَرَ ،  كَانَ أَوَّلَ قَتِيلٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ ، فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   " سَيِّدُ الشُّهَدَاءِ مِهْجَعٌ ، وَهُوَ أَوَّلُ مَنْ يُدْعَى إِلَى بَابِ الْجَنَّةِ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ   " ،  فَجَزِعَ أَبَوَاهُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةَ . وَقِيلَ : " وَهُمْ لَا يُفْتَنُونَ " بِالْأَوَامِرِ  وَالنَّوَاهِي ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ - تَعَالَى - أَمَرَهُمْ فِي  الِابْتِدَاءِ بِمُجَرَّدِ الْإِيمَانِ ، ثُمَّ فَرَضَ عَلَيْهِمُ  الصَّلَاةَ ، وَالزَّكَاةَ ، وَسَائِرَ الشَّرَائِعِ ، فَشَقَّ عَلَى  بَعْضِهِمْ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ، ثُمَّ عَزَّاهُمْ  فَقَالَ : ( وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ   ) 
[ ص: 233 ]   ( من كان يرجو لقاء الله فإن أجل الله لآت وهو السميع العليم   ( 5 ) ومن جاهد فإنما يجاهد لنفسه إن الله لغني عن العالمين   ( 6 ) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لنكفرن عنهم سيئاتهم ولنجزينهم أحسن الذي كانوا يعملون   ( 7 ) ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حسنا وإن جاهداك لتشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما إلي مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( من كان يرجو لقاء الله   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله تعالى عنهما - ومقاتل    : من كان يخشى البعث والحساب ، والرجاء بمعنى الخوف . وقال سعيد بن جبير    - رضي الله عنه - : من كان يطمع في ثواب الله ( فإن أجل الله لآت   ) يعني : ما وعد الله من الثواب والعقاب . وقال مقاتل    : يعني : يوم القيامة لكائن . ومعنى الآية : أن من يخشى الله أو يأمله فليستعد له ، وليعمل لذلك اليوم . كما قال : " فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا   " الآية ( الكهف - 110 ( وهو السميع العليم   ) 

 ( ومن جاهد فإنما يجاهد لنفسه   ) له ثوابه ، " والجهاد " : هو الصبر على الشدة ، ويكون ذلك في الحرب ، وقد يكون على مخالفة النفس . ( إن الله لغني عن العالمين   ) عن أعمالهم وعباداتهم . 

 ( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لنكفرن عنهم سيئاتهم   ) لنبطلنها ، يعني : حتى تصير بمنزلة ما لم يعمل . والتكفير : إذهاب السيئة بالحسنة ( ولنجزينهم أحسن الذي كانوا يعملون   ) أي : بأحسن أعمالهم وهو الطاعة . وقيل : نعطيهم أكثر مما عملوا وأحسن ، كما قال : " من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها   " ( الأنعام - 160 ) . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حسنا   ) أي  : برا بهما وعطفا عليهما ، معناه : ووصينا الإنسان أن يفعل بوالديه ما  يحسن . نزلت هذه الآية والتي في سورة لقمان ( الآية 15 ) ، والأحقاف (  الآية 15 ) في سعد بن أبي وقاص - رضي الله عنه - وهو سعد بن مالك أبو إسحاق الزهري ،  وأمه حمنة بنت أبي سفيان بن أمية بن عبد شمس     - لما أسلم ، وكان من السابقين الأولين ، وكان بارا بأمه ، قالت له أمه :  ما هذا الدين الذي أحدثت ؟ والله لا آكل ولا أشرب حتى ترجع إلى ما كنت  عليه ، أو أموت فتعير بذلك أبد الدهر ، ويقال : يا قاتل أمه . ثم إنها مكثت  يوما وليلة لم تأكل ولم تشرب ولم   [ ص: 234 ] تستظل ، فأصبحت قد جهدت ، ثم مكثت يوما آخر لم تأكل ولم تشرب ، فجاء سعد  إليها  وقال : يا أماه لو كانت لك مائة نفس فخرجت نفسا نفسا ما تركت ديني فكلي ،  وإن شئت فلا تأكلي ، فلما أيست منه أكلت وشربت ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه  الآية ، وأمره بالبر بوالديه والإحسان إليهما وأن لا يطيعهما في الشرك ،  فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإن جاهداك لتشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما   ) . وجاء في الحديث : " لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الله " . ثم أوعد بالمصير إليه فقال : ( إلي مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ) أخبركم بصالح أعمالكم وسيئها فأجازيكم عليها . 
( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لندخلنهم في الصالحين   ( 9 ) ومن  الناس من يقول آمنا بالله فإذا أوذي في الله جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب الله  ولئن جاء نصر من ربك ليقولن إنا كنا معكم أوليس الله بأعلم بما في صدور  العالمين   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لندخلنهم في الصالحين   ) في زمرة الصالحين وهم الأنبياء والأولياء ، وقيل : في مدخل الصالحين ، وهو الجنة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله فإذا أوذي في الله   ) أصابه بلاء من الناس افتتن ( جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب الله    ) أي : جعل أذى الناس وعذابهم كعذاب الله في الآخرة . أي : جزع من عذاب  الناس ولم يصبر عليه ، فأطاع الناس كما يطيع الله من يخاف عذابه ، هذا قول  السدي  وابن زيد ،  قالا هو المنافق إذا أوذي في الله رجع عن الدين وكفر . ( ولئن جاء نصر من ربك   ) أي : فتح ودولة للمؤمنين ) ( ليقولن ) يعني : هؤلاء المنافقين للمؤمنين : ( إنا كنا معكم   ) على عدوكم وكنا مسلمين وإنما أكرهنا حتى قلنا ما قلنا ، فكذبهم الله وقال :   [ ص: 235 ]   ( أوليس الله بأعلم بما في صدور العالمين   ) من الإيمان والنفاق .
( وليعلمن الله الذين آمنوا وليعلمن المنافقين   ( 11 ) وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا اتبعوا سبيلنا ولنحمل خطاياكم وما هم بحاملين من خطاياهم من شيء إنهم لكاذبون   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( وليعلمن الله الذين آمنوا   ) صدقوا فثبتوا على الإسلام عند البلاء ( وليعلمن المنافقين   ) بترك الإسلام عند نزول البلاء . واختلفوا في نزول هذه الآية ، قال مجاهد    : نزلت في أناس كانوا يؤمنون بألسنتهم ، فإذا أصابهم بلاء من الناس أو مصيبة في أنفسهم افتتنوا . وقال عكرمة ،  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : نزلت في الذين أخرجهم المشركون إلى بدر  ، وهم الذين نزلت فيهم : " إن الذين توفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم   " ( النساء - 97 ) . وقال قتادة    : نزلت في القوم الذين ردهم المشركون إلى مكة    . وقال الشعبي    : هذه الآيات العشر من أول السورة إلى هاهنا مدنية ، وباقي السورة مكية . 

 ( وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا اتبعوا سبيلنا   ) قال مجاهد    : هذا من قول كفار مكة  لمن آمن منهم . وقال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : قاله أبو سفيان  لمن آمن من قريش ،    " اتبعوا سبيلنا " : ديننا وملة آبائنا ، ونحن الكفلاء بكل تبعة من الله تصيبكم ، فذلك قوله : ( ولنحمل خطاياكم   ) أوزاركم . قال الفراء    : لفظه أمر ، ومعناه جزاء مجازه : إن اتبعتم سبيلنا حملنا خطاياكم ، كقوله : " فليلقه اليم بالساحل   " ( طه - 39 ) . وقيل : هو جزم على الأمر ، كأنهم أمروا أنفسهم بذلك ، فأكذبهم الله - عز وجل - فقال : ( وما هم بحاملين من خطاياهم من شيء إنهم لكاذبون   ) فيما قالوا من حمل خطاياهم . 
[ ص: 236 ]   ) ( وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون   ( 13 ) ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فلبث فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما فأخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون   ( 14 ) ( فأنجيناه وأصحاب السفينة وجعلناها آية للعالمين   ( 15 ) وإبراهيم إذ قال لقومه اعبدوا الله واتقوه ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون   ( 16 ) إنما  تعبدون من دون الله أوثانا وتخلقون إفكا إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله لا  يملكون لكم رزقا فابتغوا عند الله الرزق واعبدوه واشكروا له إليه ترجعون   ( 17 ) ) 

 ( وليحملن أثقالهم   ) أوزار أعمالهم التي عملوها بأنفسهم ( وأثقالا مع أثقالهم   ) أي : أوزار من أضلوا وصدوا عن سبيل الله مع أوزارهم . نظيره قوله - عز وجل - : " ليحملوا أوزارهم كاملة يوم القيامة ومن أوزار الذين يضلونهم بغير علم   " ( النحل - 25 ) . ( وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون   ) سؤال توبيخ وتقريع . 

قوله تعالى : ( ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فلبث فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما فأخذهم الطوفان   ) فغرقوا ) ( وهم ظالمون ) قال ابن عباس    : مشركون . 

 ( فأنجيناه وأصحاب السفينة    ) يعني من الغرق ) ( وجعلناها ) يعني السفينة ) ( آية ) أي : عبرة ) (  للعالمين ) فإنها كانت باقية على الجودي مدة مديدة . وقيل : جعلنا عقوبتهم  للغرق عبرة . وقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : بعث نوح  لأربعين  سنة ، وبقي في قومه يدعوهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما ، وعاش بعد الطوفان  ستين سنة حتى كثر الناس وفشوا ، وكان عمره ألفا وخمسين سنة . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( وإبراهيم ) أي : وأرسلنا إبراهيم ،    ( إذ قال لقومه اعبدوا الله واتقوه   ) أطيعوا الله وخافوه ( ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون   ) 

 ( إنما تعبدون من دون الله أوثانا   ) أصناما ( وتخلقون إفكا   ) تقولون كذبا . قال مجاهد    : تصنعون أصناما بأيدكم فتسمونها آلهة ( إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله لا يملكون لكم رزقا   ) لا يقدرون أن يرزقوكم ) ( فابتغوا ) فاطلبوا ( عند الله الرزق واعبدوه واشكروا له إليه ترجعون   ) 
[ ص: 237 ]   ) ( وإن تكذبوا فقد كذب أمم من قبلكم وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين   ( 18 ) أولم يروا كيف يبدئ الله الخلق ثم يعيده إن ذلك على الله يسير   ( 19 ) قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف بدأ الخلق ثم الله ينشئ النشأة الآخرة إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ( 20 ) يعذب من يشاء ويرحم من يشاء وإليه تقلبون   ( 21 ) وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض ولا في السماء وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير   ( 22 ) ) 

 ( وإن تكذبوا فقد كذب أمم من قبلكم   ) مثل عاد  وثمود  وغيرهم فأهلكوا ( وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين   ) 

 ( أولم يروا كيف يبدئ الله الخلق   ) كيف يخلقهم ابتداء نطفة ثم علقة ثم مضغة ) ( ثم يعيده ) في الآخرة عند البعث ( إن ذلك على الله يسير   ) 

 ( قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف بدأ الخلق   ) فانظروا إلى ديارهم وآثارهم كيف بدأ خلقهم ) . ( ثم الله ينشئ النشأة الآخرة   ) أي : ثم الله الذي خلقها ينشئها نشأة ثانية بعد الموت ، فكما لم يتعذر عليه إحداثها مبدءا لا يتعذر عليه إنشاؤها معيدا . قرأ ابن كثير ،  وأبو عمرو    : ) ( النشأة ) بفتح الشين ممدودة حيث وقعت ، وقرأ الآخرون بسكون الشين مقصورة نظيرها : الرأفة والرآفة . ( إن الله على كل شيء قدير   ) 

 ( يعذب من يشاء ويرحم من يشاء وإليه تقلبون   ) تردون . 

 ( وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض ولا في السماء   ) فإن قيل : ما وجه قوله : " ولا في السماء " والخطاب مع الآدميين وهم ليسوا في السماء ؟ . 

 قال الفراء    : معناه ولا من في السماء بمعجز ، كقول حسان بن ثابت    : 
**فمن يهجو رسول الله منكم ويمدحه وينصره سواء* *

 أراد : من يمدحه ومن ينصره ، فأضمر " من " يريد : لا يعجزه أهل الأرض في الأرض ، ولا أهل السماء في السماء . وقال قطرب     : معناه وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض ولا في السماء لو كنتم فيها ، كقول  الرجل : ما يفوتني فلان هاهنا ولا بالبصرة ، أي : ولا بالبصرة لو كان بها (  وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير   ) أي : من ولي يمنعكم مني ولا نصير ينصركم من عذابي . 
[ ص: 238 ]   ) ( والذين كفروا بآيات الله ولقائه أولئك يئسوا من رحمتي وأولئك لهم عذاب أليم   ( 23 ) ( فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه فأنجاه الله من النار إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ( 24 ) وقال  إنما اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا مودة بينكم في الحياة الدنيا ثم يوم  القيامة يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين    ( 25 ) فآمن له لوط وقال إني مهاجر إلى ربي إنه هو العزيز الحكيم   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( والذين كفروا بآيات الله ولقائه   ) بالقرآن وبالبعث ( أولئك يئسوا من رحمتي   ) جنتي ( أولئك لهم عذاب أليم   ) فهذه الآيات في تذكير أهل مكة  وتحذيرهم ، وهي معترضة في قصة إبراهيم ،  فقال جل ذكره : ( فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه فأنجاه الله من النار   ) 

 ( فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه فأنجاه الله من النار   ) وجعلها عليه بردا وسلاما ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ) يصدقون . 

 ) ( وقال ) يعني إبراهيم  لقومه : ( إنما اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا مودة بينكم   ) قرأ ابن كثير ،   والكسائي ،  وأبو عمرو ،  ويعقوب    : " مودة " رفعا بلا تنوين " بينكم " خفضا بالإضافة على معنى : إن الذين اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا هي مودة بينكم ( في الحياة الدنيا   ) ثم تنقطع ولا تنفع في الآخرة . ونصب حمزة ،  وحفص     : " مودة " من غير تنوين على الإضافة بوقوع الاتخاذ عليها . وقرأ الآخرون  " مودة " منصوبة منونة " بينكم " بالنصب معناه : إنكم إنما اتخذتم هذه  الأوثان مودة بينكم في الحياة الدنيا تتواردون على عبادتها وتتواصلون عليها  في الدنيا . ( ثم يوم القيامة يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا   ) تتبرأ الأوثان من عابديها ، وتتبرأ القادة من الأتباع ، وتلعن الأتباع القادة ) ( ومأواكم ) جميعا العابدون والمعبودون ( النار وما لكم من ناصرين   ) 

 ( فآمن له لوط   ) يعني : صدقه ، وهو أول من صدق إبراهيم  وكان ابن أخيه ) ( وقال ) يعني إبراهيم ،    ( إني مهاجر إلى ربي   ) فهاجر من كوثى ، وهو من سواد الكوفة ،  إلى حران  ثم إلى الشام ،  ومعه لوط  وامرأته سارة ،  وهو أول من هاجر . قال مقاتل    : هاجر إبراهيم    - عليه السلام - وهو ابن خمس وسبعين سنة ،   ( إنه هو العزيز الحكيم   ) 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (327)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
   الاية27 إلى الاية 46

( ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وجعلنا في ذريته النبوة والكتاب وآتيناه أجره في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين   ( 27 ) ولوطا إذ قال لقومه إنكم لتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين   ( 28 ) أئنكم لتأتون الرجال وتقطعون السبيل وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا ائتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وجعلنا في ذريته النبوة والكتاب   ) يقال : إن الله لم يبعث نبيا بعد إبراهيم  إلا من نسله ( وآتيناه أجره في الدنيا   ) وهو الثناء الحسن فكل أهل الأديان يتولونه . وقال  السدي    : هو الولد الصالح ، وقيل : هو أنه رأى مكانه في الجنة ( وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين   ) أي : في زمرة الصالحين . قال ابن عباس    : مثل آدم  ونوح    . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولوطا إذ قال لقومه إنكم   ) قرأ أبو عمرو ،  وحمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وأبو بكر    : " أئنكم " بالاستفهام ، وقرأ الباقون بلا استفهام ، واتفقوا على استفهام الثانية ( لتأتون الفاحشة   ) وهي إتيان الرجال ( ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين   ) 

 ( أئنكم لتأتون الرجال وتقطعون السبيل    ) وذلك أنهم كانوا يفعلون الفاحشة بمن يمر بهم من المسافرين ، فترك الناس  الممر بهم . وقيل : تقطعون سبيل النسل بإيثار الرجال على النساء ( وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر   ) النادي ، والندى ، والمنتدى : مجلس القوم ومتحدثهم . أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس بن سهل بن محمد المروزي ،  أخبرنا جدي لأمي أبو الحسن المحمودي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة ،  أن بشر بن معاذ  حدثهم : أخبرنا  يزيد بن زريع ،  أخبرنا حاتم بن أبي صغيرة ،  عن  سماك بن حرب ،  عن أبي صالح مولى أم هانئ بنت أبي طالب    [ عن أم هانئ    ] قالت : سألت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن قوله : ( وتأتون في ناديكم المنكر   ) قلت : ما المنكر الذي كانوا يأتونه ؟ قال : " كانوا يحذفون أهل الطرق ويسخرون بهم "   . 

 [ ص: 240 ] 

 ويروى أنهم كانوا يجلسون في مجالسهم وعند كل رجل منهم قصعة فيه حصى فإذا  مر بهم عابر سبيل حذفوه فأيهم أصابه كان أولى به . وقيل : إنه كان يأخذ ما  معه وينكحه ويغرمه ثلاثة دراهم ، ولهم قاض بذلك . وقال  القاسم بن محمد    : كانوا يتضارطون في مجالسهم . وقال مجاهد    : كان يجامع بعضهم بعضا في مجالسهم . وعن  عبد الله بن سلام  قال : كان يبزق بعضهم على بعض . وعن مكحول  قال : كان من أخلاق قوم لوط  مضغ العلك وتطريف الأصابع بالحناء ، وحل الإزار ، والصفير ، والحذف ، واللواطية   ( فما كان جواب قومه   ) لما أنكر عليهم لوط ما يأتونه من القبائح ) ( إلا أن قالوا ) له استهزاء : ( ائتنا بعذاب الله إن كنت من الصادقين   ) أن العذاب نازل بنا ، فعند ذلك . 
( قال رب انصرني على القوم المفسدين   ( 30 ) ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين   ( 31 ) قال إن فيها لوطا قالوا نحن أعلم بمن فيها لننجينه وأهله إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( قال ) لوط    : ( رب انصرني على القوم المفسدين   ) بتحقيق قولي في العذاب . 

 ( ولما جاءت رسلنا إبراهيم بالبشرى   ) من الله بإسحاق  ويعقوب ،    ( قالوا إنا مهلكو أهل هذه القرية   ) يعني قوم لوط ، والقرية سدوم ( إن أهلها كانوا ظالمين   ) 

 ( قال ) إبراهيم  للرسل : ( إن فيها لوطا قالوا   ) يعني : قالت الملائكة ( نحن أعلم بمن فيها لننجينه   )   [ ص: 241 ] قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  ويعقوب    : " ) ( لننجينه ) بالتخفيف ، وقرأ الباقون بالتشديد ( وأهله إلا امرأته كانت من الغابرين   ) أي : الباقين في العذاب .
( ولما أن جاءت رسلنا لوطا سيء بهم وضاق بهم ذرعا وقالوا لا تخف ولا تحزن إنا منجوك وأهلك إلا امرأتك كانت من الغابرين   ( 33 ) إنا منزلون على أهل هذه القرية رجزا من السماء بما كانوا يفسقون   ( 34 ) ولقد تركنا منها آية بينة لقوم يعقلون   ( 35 ) وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله وارجوا اليوم الآخر ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين   ( 36 ) فكذبوه فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( ولما أن جاءت رسلنا لوطا   ) ظن أنهم من الإنس ( سيء بهم وضاق بهم   ) بمجيئهم ( ذرعا وقالوا لا تخف من ) قومك علينا ( ولا تحزن   ) بإهلاكنا إياهم ( إنا منجوك وأهلك إلا امرأتك كانت من الغابرين   ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وحمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وأبو بكر ،  ويعقوب    : " منجوك " بالتخفيف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد . 

 ( إنا منزلون   ) قرأ ابن عامر  بالتشديد ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف ( على أهل هذه القرية رجزا   ) عذابا ) ( من السماء ) قال مقاتل    : الخسف والحصب ( بما كانوا يفسقون   ) 

 ( ولقد تركنا منها   ) من قريات لوط ،    ) ( آية بينة ) عبرة ظاهرة ) ( لقوم يعقلون ) يتدبرون الآيات تدبر ذوي العقول . قال ابن عباس    : الآية البينة : آثار منازلهم الخربة . وقال قتادة    : هي الحجارة التي أهلكوا بها أبقاها الله حتى أدركها أوائل هذه الأمة . وقال مجاهد    : هي ظهور الماء الأسود على وجه الأرض . 

 ( وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا   ) أي : وأرسلنا إلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا ( فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله وارجوا اليوم الآخر   ) أي : واخشوا ( ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين   ) 
( وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل وكانوا مستبصرين   ( 38 ) 3 . 

وقارون وفرعون وهامان ولقد جاءهم موسى بالبينات فاستكبروا في الأرض وما كانوا سابقين   ( 39 ) فكلا  أخذنا بذنبه فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصبا ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة ومنهم من  خسفنا به الأرض ومنهم من أغرقنا وما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم  يظلمون   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( وعادا وثمود   ) أي : وأهلكنا عادا  وثمودا ،    ( وقد تبين لكم   ) يا أهل مكة ،     ( من مساكنهم   ) منازلهم بالحجر  واليمن ،    ( وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل   ) عن سبيل الحق ( وكانوا مستبصرين   ) قال مقاتل ،  والكلبي ،  وقتادة    : كانوا معجبين في دينهم وضلالتهم ، يحسبون أنهم على هدى ، وهم على الباطل ، والمعنى : أنهم كانوا عند أنفسهم مستبصرين . قال الفراء    : كانوا عقلاء ذوي بصائر . 

 ( وقارون وفرعون وهامان   ) أي : أهلكنا هؤلاء ( ولقد جاءهم موسى بالبينات   ) بالدلالات ( فاستكبروا في الأرض وما كانوا سابقين   ) أي : فائتين من عذابنا . 

 ( فكلا أخذنا بذنبه فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصبا   ) وهم قوم لوط ،    " والحاصب " : الريح التي تحمل الحصباء ، وهي الحصا الصغار ( ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة   ) يعني ثمود ،    ( ومنهم من خسفنا به الأرض   ) يعني قارون  وأصحابه ( ومنهم من أغرقنا   ) يعني : قوم نوح ،  وفرعون  وقومه ( وما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ) . 
( مثل الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتا وإن أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون   ( 41 ) إن الله يعلم ما يدعون من دونه من شيء وهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 42 ) وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون   ( 43 ) ) 

 ( مثل الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء   ) يعني : الأصنام ، يرجون نصرها ونفعها ( كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتا    ) لنفسها تأوي إليه ، وإن بيتها في غاية الضعف والوهاء ، لا يدفع عنها  حرا ولا بردا ، وكذلك الأوثان لا تملك لعابديها نفعا ولا ضرا . ( وإن أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون   ) 

 ( إن الله يعلم ما يدعون من دونه من شيء وهو العزيز الحكيم   ) قرأ أهل البصرة ،  وعاصم    : " يدعون " بالياء لذكر الأمم قبلها ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء . 

 ( وتلك الأمثال    ) الأشباه ، والمثل : كلام سائر يتضمن تشبيه الآخر بالأول ، يريد : أمثال  القرآن التي شبه بها أحوال كفار هذه الأمة بأحوال كفار الأمم المتقدمة ) (  نضربها ) نبينها ) ( للناس ) قال مقاتل    : لكفار مكة ،    ( وما يعقلها إلا العالمون   ) أي : ما يعقل الأمثال إلا العلماء الذين يعقلون عن الله . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرني ابن فنجويه ،  أخبرنا ابن برزة ،  أخبرنا الحارث بن أبي أسامة ،  أخبرنا داود بن المحبر ،  أخبرنا عباد بن كثير ،  عن  ابن جريج  عن عطاء   وأبي الزبير  عن جابر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تلا هذه الآية : ) ( وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون ) قال : " العالم من عقل عن الله فعمل بطاعته واجتنب سخطه " . 
 ( خلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحق إن في ذلك لآية للمؤمنين   ( 44 ) اتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر ولذكر الله أكبر والله يعلم ما تصنعون   ( 45 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( خلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحق   ) أي : للحق وإظهار الحق ) ( إن في ذلك ) في خلقها ) ( لآية ) لدلالة ) ( للمؤمنين ) على قدرته وتوحيده . 

 ( اتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب   ) يعني القرآن ( وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر   ) الفحشاء : ما قبح من الأعمال ، والمنكر : ما لا يعرف في الشرع . قال ابن مسعود ،   وابن عباس    : في الصلاة منتهى ومزدجر عن معاصي الله ، فمن لم تأمره صلاته بالمعروف ، ولم تنهه عن المنكر ، لم يزدد بصلاته من الله إلا بعدا . 

وقال الحسن ،  وقتادة    : من لم تنهه صلاته عن الفحشاء والمنكر فصلاته وبال عليه   . وروي عن أنس  قال : كان  فتى من الأنصار يصلي الصلوات الخمس مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ثم لا يدع شيئا من الفواحش إلا ركبه ، فوصف لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - حاله فقال : " إن صلاته تنهاه يوما "   [ ص: 245 ] فلم يلبث أن تاب وحسن حاله   . وقال ابن عون    : معنى الآية أن الصلاة تنهى صاحبها عن الفحشاء والمنكر ما دام فيها . 

 وقيل : أراد بالصلاة القرآن ، كما قال تعالى : " ولا تجهر بصلاتك   " ( الإسراء - 110 ) أي : بقراءتك ، وأراد أنه يقرأ القرآن في الصلاة ، فالقرآن ينهاه عن الفحشاء والمنكر . أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي ،  أخبرنا علي بن الجعد ،  أخبرنا قيس بن الربيع ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن أبي سفيان ،  عن جابر  قال : قال رجل للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن رجلا يقرأ القرآن الليل كله فإذا أصبح سرق ، قال : " ستنهاه قراءته   " . 

 وفي رواية قيل : يا رسول الله إن فلانا يصلي بالنهار ويسرق بالليل ، فقال : " إن صلاته لتردعه   " . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولذكر الله أكبر   ) أي : ذكر الله أفضل الطاعات   . أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن بشران  ببغداد ،  أخبرنا أبو علي الحسين بن صفوان البردعي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر عبد الله بن محمد بن أبي الدنيا ،   [ ص: 246 ] أخبرنا هارون بن معروف أبو علي الضرير ،  أخبرنا أنس بن عياض ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي هند ،  عن زياد بن أبي زياد مولى عبد الله بن عياش ،  عن أبي تجرية ،  عن  أبي الدرداء  رضي الله عنه ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " ألا أنبئكم بخير أعمالكم وأزكاها عند مليككم وأرفعها في درجاتكم ، وخير  لكم من إعطاء الذهب والورق ، وأن تلقوا عدوكم ، فتضربوا أعناقهم ، ويضربوا  أعناقكم " ؟ قالوا : وما ذاك يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " ذكر الله " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني ،  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أخبرنا أبو الأسود ،  أخبرنا ابن لهيعة  عن دراج ،  عن أبي السمح ،  عن أبي الهيثم ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه  سئل أي ، العباد أفضل ، درجة عند الله يوم القيامة ؟ قال : " الذاكرون  الله كثيرا " قالوا : يا رسول الله ومن الغازي في سبيل الله ؟ فقال : " لو  ضرب بسيفه الكفار والمشركين حتى ينكسر أو يختضب دما ، لكان الذاكر الله  كثيرا أفضل منه درجة   " . وروينا أن أعرابيا قال : يا رسول الله أي الأعمال أفضل ؟ قال : " أن تفارق الدنيا ولسانك رطب من ذكر الله " . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر الجرجاني ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  أخبرنا مسلم بن الحجاج القشيري ،  أخبرنا  أمية بن بسطام العيشي ،  أخبرنا  يزيد ، يعني : ( ابن زريع )  ، أخبرنا روح بن القاسم ،  عن العلاء ،  عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسير في طريق مكة  فمر على جبل يقال له جمدان ،   [ ص: 247 ] فقال : " سيروا ، هذا جمدان ،  سبق المفردون " ، قالوا : وما المفردون يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " الذاكرون الله كثيرا والذاكرات " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا خلاد بن أسلم ،  حدثنا النضر ،  أخبرنا شعبة ،  عن أبي إسحاق  قال : سمعت الأغر  قال : أشهد على  أبي هريرة  وأبي سعيد  أنهما شهدا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال :   " لا يقعد قوم يذكرون الله إلا حفتهم الملائكة ، وغشيتهم الرحمة ، ونزلت عليهم السكينة ، وذكرهم الله فيمن عنده   " . وقال قوم : معنى قوله : " ولذكر الله أكبر " أي : ذكر الله إياكم أفضل من ذكركم إياه . ويروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  ، وهو قول مجاهد ،  وعكرمة ،   وسعيد بن جبير  ، ويروى ذلك مرفوعا عن  موسى بن عقبة  عن نافع  عن ابن عمر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقال عطاء  في قوله : " إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر ولذكر الله أكبر " ، قال : ولذكر الله أكبر من أن تبقى معه معصية   . ( والله يعلم ما تصنعون   ) قال عطاء    : يريد لا يخفى عليه شيء . 
( ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب إلا بالتي هي أحسن إلا الذين ظلموا منهم وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون   ( 46 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولا تجادلوا أهل الكتاب   ) لا تخاصموهم ( إلا بالتي هي أحسن   ) أي : بالقرآن والدعاء إلى الله بآياته والتنبيه على حججه وأراد من قبل الجزية منهم ( إلا الذين ظلموا منهم   ) أي : أبوا أن يعطوا الجزية ونصبوا الحرب ، فجادلوهم بالسيف حتى يسلموا أو يعطوا الجزية ،   [ ص: 248 ] ومجاز الآية : إلا الذين ظلموكم ، لأن جميعهم ظالم بالكفر . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هم أهل الحرب ومن لا عهد له . قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : صارت منسوخة بقوله : " قاتلوا الذين لا يؤمنون بالله   " ( التوبة - 29 ( وقولوا آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا وأنزل إليكم    ) يريد إذا أخبركم واحد منهم من قبل الجزية بشيء مما في كتبهم فلا  تجادلوهم عليه ، ولا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم ، وقولوا : آمنا بالذي أنزل إلينا  وأنزل إليكم . 

 ( وإلهنا وإلهكم واحد ونحن له مسلمون   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن بشار ،  أخبرنا عثمان بن عمر ،  أخبرنا علي بن المبارك ،  عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير ،  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : كان أهل الكتاب يقرءون التوراة بالعبرانية ويفسرونها بالعربية لأهل الإسلام ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب ولا تكذبوهم ، وقولوا : آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إليكم "   . أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري ،  أخبرنا عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزاز ،  أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري ،  أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري ،  أخبرنا عبد الرازق ،  أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري ،  أخبرنا ابن أبي نملة الأنصاري  أن أباه أبا نملة الأنصاري  أخبره : أنه بينا هو جالس عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جاءه رجل من اليهود ومر بجنازة ، فقال : يا محمد  هل  تتكلم هذه الجنازة ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الله أعلم  " ، فقال اليهودي : إنها تتكلم ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  " ما حدثكم أهل الكتاب فلا تصدقوهم ولا تكذبوهم ، وقولوا آمنا بالله وكتبه  ورسله ، فإن كان باطلا لم تصدقوه وإن كان حقا لم تكذبوه " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (328)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
   الاية47 إلى الاية 69

( وكذلك أنزلنا إليك الكتاب فالذين آتيناهم الكتاب يؤمنون به ومن هؤلاء من يؤمن به وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا الكافرون   ( 47 ) وما كنت تتلو من قبله من كتاب ولا تخطه بيمينك إذا لارتاب المبطلون   ( 48 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ) ( وكذلك ) أي : كما أنزلنا إليهم الكتب ( أنزلنا إليك الكتاب فالذين آتيناهم الكتاب يؤمنون به   ) يعني : مؤمني أهل الكتاب ،  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه ) ( ومن هؤلاء ) يعني : أهل مكة ،    ( من يؤمن به   ) وهم مؤمنوا أهل مكة    ( وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا الكافرون   ) ، وذلك أن اليهود عرفوا أن محمدا  نبي ، والقرآن حق ، فجحدوا . قال قتادة    : الجحود إنما يكون بعد المعرفة . 

 ( وما كنت تتلو   ) يا محمد ،    ( من قبله من كتاب   ) من قبل ما أنزلنا إليك الكتاب ( ولا تخطه بيمينك   ) ولا تكتبه ، أي : لم تكن تقرأ ولا تكتب قبل الوحي ( إذا لارتاب المبطلون   ) يعني لو كنت تكتب أو تقرأ الكتب قبل الوحي لشك المبطلون المشركون من أهل مكة ،   وقالوا : إنه يقرؤه من كتب الأولين وينسخه منها ، قاله قتادة    . وقال مقاتل    : " المبطلون " هم اليهود ،  ومعناه : إذا لشكوا فيك واتهموك ، وقالوا إن الذي نجد نعته في التوراة أمي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب وليس هذا على ذلك النعت . 
( بل هو آيات بينات في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا الظالمون   ( 49 ) وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه آيات من ربه قل إنما الآيات عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين   ( 50 ) أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون   ( 51 ) قل كفى بالله بيني وبينكم شهيدا يعلم ما في السماوات والأرض والذين آمنوا بالباطل وكفروا بالله أولئك هم الخاسرون   ( 52 ) ) 

 ( بل هو آيات بينات   ) قال الحسن    : يعني القرآن آيات بينات ( في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم   ) يعني المؤمنين الذين حملوا القرآن . وقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ، وقتادة    : بل هو - يعني محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - - ذو آيات بينات في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم من أهل الكتاب ،  لأنهم يجدونه بنعته وصفته في كتبهم ( وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا الظالمون   ) 

 ( وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه آيات من ربه   ) كما أنزل على الأنبياء من قبل ، قرأ ابن كثير ،  وحمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وأبو بكر    : " آية " على التوحيد ، وقرأ الآخرون : " آيات من ربه " لقوله - عز وجل - : ( قل إنما الآيات عند الله   ) القادر على إرسالها إذا شاء أرسلها ( وإنما أنا نذير مبين   ) أنذر أهل المعصية بالنار ، وليس إنزال الآيات بيدي . 

 ( أولم يكفهم   ) هذا الجواب لقوله : " لولا أنزل عليه آيات من ربه   " قال : ( أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم   ) يعني : أولم يكفهم من الآيات القرآن يتلى عليهم ) ( إن في ذلك ) في إنزال القرآن ( لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون   ) أي : تذكيرا وعظة لمن آمن وعمل به . 

 ( قل كفى بالله بيني وبينكم شهيدا   ) أني رسوله وهذا القرآن كتابه ( يعلم ما في السماوات والأرض والذين آمنوا بالباطل   ) قال ابن عباس    : بغير الله . وقال مقاتل    : بعبادة الشيطان ( وكفروا بالله أولئك هم الخاسرون   ) 
[ ص: 251 ]   ) ( ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   ( 53 ) يستعجلونك بالعذاب وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   ( 54 ) يوم يغشاهم العذاب من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم ويقول ذوقوا ما كنتم تعملون   ( 55 ) يا عبادي الذين آمنوا إن أرضي واسعة فإياي فاعبدون   ( 56 ) ) 

 ( ويستعجلونك بالعذاب   ) نزلت في النضر بن الحارث  حين قال : فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء ( ولولا أجل مسمى   ) قال ابن عباس    : ما وعدتك أني لا أعذب قومك ولا أستأصلهم وأؤخر عذابهم إلى يوم القيامة كما قال : " بل الساعة موعدهم " ( القمر - 46 ) ، وقال الضحاك    : مدة أعمارهم ، لأنهم إذا ماتوا صاروا إلى العذاب ، وقيل : يوم بدر ،    ( لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم   ) يعني : العذاب وقيل الأجل ( بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   ) بإتيانه . 

 ( يستعجلونك بالعذاب   ) أعاده تأكيدا ( وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين   ) جامعة لهم لا يبقى أحد منهم إلا دخلها . 

 ( يوم يغشاهم العذاب من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم   ) يعني : إذا غشيهم العذاب أحاطت بهم جهنم ، كما قال : " لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش " ( الأعراف - 41 ) ( ويقول ذوقوا   ) قرأ نافع ،  وأهل الكوفة    : " ويقول " بالياء ، أي : ويقول لهم الموكل بعذابهم : ذوقوا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون; لأنه لما كان بأمره نسب إليه ( ما كنتم تعملون   ) أي : جزاء ما كنتم تعملون . 

  ( يا عبادي الذين آمنوا إن أرضي واسعة فإياي فاعبدون   ) قال مقاتل  والكلبي    : نزلت في ضعفاء مسلمي مكة ،  يقول : إن كنتم في ضيق بمكة  من إظهار الإيمان فاخرجوا منها إلى أرض المدينة ،  إن أرضي - يعني المدينة    - واسعة آمنة . قال مجاهد    : إن أرضي المدينة  واسعة فهاجروا وجاهدوا فيها . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : إذا عمل في أرض بالمعاصي فاخرجوا منها فإن أرضي واسعة . وقال عطاء    : إذا أمرتم بالمعاصي فاهربوا فإن أرضي واسعة . وكذلك يجب على كل من كان في بلد يعمل فيها   [ ص: 252 ] بالمعاصي ولا يمكنه تغيير ذلك أن يهاجر إلى حيث يتهيأ له العبادة . وقيل : نزلت في قوم تخلفوا عن الهجرة بمكة ،  وقالوا : نخشى ، إن هاجرنا ، من الجوع وضيق المعيشة ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية ولم يعذرهم بترك الخروج . وقال مطرف بن عبد الله    : " أرضي واسعة " أي : رزقي لكم واسع فاخرجوا . 
( كل نفس ذائقة الموت ثم إلينا ترجعون   ( 57 ) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لنبوئنهم من الجنة غرفا تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها نعم أجر العاملين   ( 58 ) الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ( 59 ) وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها الله يرزقها وإياكم وهو السميع العليم   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( كل نفس ذائقة الموت   ) خوفهم بالموت ليهون عليهم الهجرة ، أي : كل واحد ميت أينما كان فلا تقيموا بدار الشرك خوفا من الموت ( ثم إلينا ترجعون   ) فنجزيكم بأعمالكم ، وقرأ أبو بكر    : " يرجعون بالياء " . 

 ( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لنبوئنهم   ) قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي     : بالثاء ساكنة من غير همز ، يقال : ثوى الرجل إذا أقام ، وأثويته : إذا  أنزلته منزلا يقيم فيه . وقرأ الآخرون بالباء وفتحها وتشديد الواو وهمزة  بعدها ، أي : لننزلنهم ( من الجنة غرفا   ) علالي ( تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها نعم أجر العاملين   ) 

 ( الذين صبروا   ) على الشدائد ولم يتركوا دينهم لشدة لحقتهم ( وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ) يعتمدون . 

  ( وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها   ) وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال للمؤمنين الذين كانوا بمكة  وقد آذاهم المشركون : " هاجروا إلى المدينة    " ، فقالوا : كيف نخرج إلى المدينة  وليس لنا بها دار ولا مال ، فمن يطعمنا بها ويسقينا ؟ فأنزل الله : ( وكأين من دابة   ) ذات حاجة إلى غذاء ( لا تحمل رزقها   ) أي : لا ترفع رزقها معها ولا تدخر شيئا لغد مثل البهائم والطير ( الله يرزقها وإياكم   )   [ ص: 253 ] حيث كنتم ( وهو السميع العليم   ) السميع لأقوالكم : لا نجد ما ننفق بالمدينة ،  العليم بما في قلوبكم . وقال سفيان  عن علي بن الأقمر    : وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها ، قال : لا تدخر شيئا لغد . قال سفيان    : ليس شيء من خلق الله يخبأ إلا الإنسان والفأرة والنملة . 

أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرني أبو عبد الله الحسين بن محمد الثقفي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدقاق ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد العزيز ،  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن زرارة الرقي ،  أخبرنا أبو العطوف الجراح بن منهال ،  عن الزهري ،  عن عطاء بن أبي رباح ،  عن ابن عمر  قال : دخلت  مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حائطا من حوائط الأنصار ، فجعل رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يلقط الرطب بيده ويأكل ، فقال : كل يا ابن عمر ،  قلت  : لا أشتهيها يا رسول الله ، قال : لكني أشتهيه ، وهذه صبح رابعة منذ لم  أطعم طعاما ولم أجده ، فقلت إنا لله ، الله المستعان ، قال : يا ابن عمر  لو سألت ربي لأعطاني مثل ملك كسرى وقيصر أضعافا مضاعفة ، ولكن أجوع يوما وأشبع يوما فكيف بك يا ابن عمر  إذا عمرت وبقيت في حثالة من الناس يخبئون رزق سنة ويضعف اليقين ، فنزلت ) ( وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها الآية 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد الحسين بن أحمد المخلدي ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس السراج ،  أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  أخبرنا جعفر بن سليمان ،  عن ثابت ،  عن أنس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : كان لا يدخر شيئا لغد   . 

 [ ص: 254 ] 

 وروينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا "   . أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن عبد الملك المظفري ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن الفضل الفقيه ،  أخبرنا أبو نصر بن حمدويه المطوعي ،  أخبرنا أبو الموجه محمد بن عمرو ،  أخبرنا عبدان ،  عن أبي حمزة ،  عن  إسماعيل هو ابن أبي خالد ،  عن رجلين أحدهما زبيد اليامي ،  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :    " أيها الناس ليس من شيء يقربكم إلى الجنة ويباعدكم من النار إلا وقد  أمرتكم به ، وليس شيء يقربكم إلى النار ويباعدكم من الجنة إلا وقد نهيتكم  عنه ، وإن الروح الأمين قد نفث في روعي أنه ليس من نفس تموت حتى تستوفي  رزقها ، فاتقوا الله وأجملوا في الطلب ، ولا يحملنكم استبطاء الرزق أن  تطلبوه بمعاصي الله ، فإنه لا يدرك ما عند الله إلا بطاعته   " وقال هشيم عن إسماعيل  عن زبيد  عمن أخبره عن ابن مسعود    . 
( ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون   ( 61 ) الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر له إن الله بكل شيء عليم   ( 62 ) ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون   ( 63 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولئن سألتهم   ) يعني كفار مكة ،    ( ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون   ) . 

 ( الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر له إن الله بكل شيء عليم   ) . 

 ( ولئن سألتهم من نزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض من بعد موتها ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله   ) على أن الفاعل لهذه الأشياء هو الله ( بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون   ) وقيل : قل الحمد لله على   [ ص: 255 ] إقرارهم لزوم الحجة عليهم ( بل أكثرهم لا يعقلون   ) ينكرون التوحيد مع إقرارهم بأنه الخالق لهذه الأشياء . 
( وما هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا لهو ولعب وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان لو كانوا يعلمون   ( 64 ) فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون   ( 65 ) ليكفروا بما آتيناهم وليتمتعوا فسوف يعلمون   ( 66 ) أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم أفبالباطل يؤمنون وبنعمة الله يكفرون   ( 67 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا لهو ولعب   ) اللهو هو : الاستمتاع بلذات الدنيا ، واللعب : العبث ، سميت بهما لأنها فانية . ( وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان   ) أي : الحياة الدائمة الباقية ، و " الحيوان " : بمعنى الحياة ، أي : فيها الحياة الدائمة ( لو كانوا يعلمون   ) فناء الدنيا وبقاء الآخرة . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فإذا ركبوا في الفلك   ) وخافوا الغرق ( دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   ) وتركوا الأصنام ( فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون   ) هذا إخبار عن عنادهم وأنهم عند الشدائد يقرون أن القادر على كشفها هو الله - عز وجل - وحده ، فإذا زالت عادوا إلى كفرهم . قال عكرمة    : كان أهل الجاهلية إذا ركبوا البحر حملوا معهم الأصنام فإذا اشتدت بهم الريح ألقوها في البحر وقالوا يا ربنا يا ربنا . 

 ( ليكفروا بما آتيناهم    ) هذا لام الأمر ، ومعناه التهديد والوعيد ، كقوله : " اعملوا ما شئتم " (  فصلت - 40 ) ، أي : ليجحدوا نعمة الله في إنجائه إياهم ) ( وليتمتعوا )  قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي    : ساكنة اللام ، وقرأ الباقون بكسرها نسقا على قوله : " ليكفروا " ( فسوف يعلمون    ) وقيل : من كسر اللام جعلها لام كي وكذلك في ليكفروا ، والمعنى لا فائدة  لهم في الإشراك إلا الكفر والتمتع بما يتمتعون به في العاجلة من غير نصيب  في الآخرة . 

 ( أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم   ) يعني العرب ، يسبي بعضهم بعضا ، وأهل مكة  آمنون ) ( أفبالباطل ) بالأصنام والشيطان ( يؤمنون وبنعمة الله   ) بمحمد  والإسلام ) ( يكفرون ) 
[ ص: 256 ]   ) ( ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بالحق لما جاءه أليس في جهنم مثوى للكافرين   ( 68 ) والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين   ( 69 ) ) 

  ( ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا   ) فزعم أن لله شريكا وأنه أمر بالفواحش ( أو كذب بالحق   ) بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والقرآن ( لما جاءه أليس في جهنم مثوى للكافرين   ) استفهام بمعنى التقرير ، معناه : أما لهذا الكافر المكذب مأوى في جهنم . 

 ( والذين جاهدوا فينا   ) الذين جاهدوا المشركين لنصرة ديننا ( لنهدينهم سبلنا   ) لنثبتنهم على ما قاتلوا عليه . وقيل : لنزيدنهم هدى كما قال : " ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى   " ( مريم - 76 ) ، وقيل : لنوفقنهم لإصابة الطريق المستقيمة ، والطريق المستقيمة هي التي يوصل بها إلى رضا الله - عز وجل - . قال سفيان بن عيينة    : إذا اختلف الناس فانظروا ما عليه أهل الثغور ، فإن الله قال : ( والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا   ) وقيل : المجاهدة هي الصبر على الطاعات   . قال الحسن    : أفضل الجهاد مخالفة الهوى . وقال الفضيل بن عياض    : والذين جاهدوا في طلب العلم لنهدينهم سبل العمل به . وقال سهل بن عبد الله :  والذين جاهدوا في إقامة السنة لنهدينهم سبل الجنة . وروي عن ابن عباس    : والذين جاهدوا في طاعتنا لنهدينهم سبل ثوابنا .   ( وإن الله لمع المحسنين   ) بالنصر والمعونة في دنياهم وبالثواب والمغفرة في عقباهم .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (329)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الرُّومِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية 24

**
سُورَةُ الرُّومِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الم   ( 1 ) غلبت الروم   ( 2 ) في أدنى الأرض وهم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون   ( 3 ) ) 

 ( الم غلبت الروم في أدنى الأرض   ) سبب نزول هذه الآية على - ما ذكره المفسرون : - أنه كان بين فارس  والروم  قتال ، وكان المشركون يودون أن تغلب فارس  الروم ،  لأن أهل فارس   كانوا مجوسا أميين ، والمسلمون يودون غلبة الروم  على فارس ،  لكونهم أهل كتاب ، فبعث كسرى  جيشا إلى الروم  واستعمل عليها رجلا يقال له شهريراز ،  وبعث قيصر  جيشا إلى فارس  واستعمل عليهم رجلا يدعى يحفس ،  فالتقيا بأذرعات  وبصرى ،  وهي أدنى الشام  إلى أرض العرب والعجم ، فغلبت فارس  الروم ،  فبلغ ذلك المسلمين بمكة ،  فشق عليهم ، وفرح به كفار مكة ،  وقالوا للمسلمين : إنكم أهل كتاب ،  والنصارى  أهل كتاب ،  ونحن أميون وقد ظهر إخواننا من أهل فارس   على إخوانكم من أهل الروم ،  وإنكم إن قاتلتمونا لنظهرن عليكم ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات ، فخرج أبو بكر الصديق  إلى الكفار ، فقال : فرحتم بظهور إخوانكم ، فلا تفرحوا فوالله ليظهرن على فارس    [ على ما ] أخبرنا بذلك نبينا ، فقام إليه أبي بن خلف الجمحي  فقال  : كذبت ، فقال : أنت أكذب يا عدو الله ، فقال : اجعل بيننا أجلا أناحبك  عليه - والمناحبة : المراهنة - على عشر قلائص مني وعشر قلائص منك ، فإن  ظهرت الروم  على فارس  غرمت ، وإن ظهرت فارس  غرمت ففعلوا وجعلوا الأجل ثلاث سنين فجاء أبو بكر  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخبره بذلك ، وذلك قبل تحريم القمار ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما هكذا ذكرت إنما البضع ما بين الثلاثة إلى التسع ، فزايده في الخطر وماده في الأجل ، فخرج   [ ص: 260 ] أبو بكر  ولقي أبيا ،  فقال  : لعلك ندمت ؟ قال : لا فتعال أزايدك في الخطر وأمادك في الأجل ، فاجعلها  مائة قلوص ومائة قلوص إلى تسع سنين ، وقيل إلى سبع سنين ، قال قد فعلت   : فلما خشي أبي بن خلف  أن يخرج أبو بكر  من مكة  أتاه فلزمه ، وقال : إني أخاف أن تخرج من مكة  فأقم لي كفيلا فكفل له ابنه عبد الله بن أبي بكر ،  فلما أراد أبي بن خلف  أن يخرج إلى أحد أتاه عبد الله بن أبي بكر  فلزمه ، فقال : لا والله لا أدعك حتى تعطيني كفيلا فأعطاه كفيلا . ثم خرج إلى أحد  ثم رجع أبي بن خلف  فمات بمكة  من جراحته التي جرحه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين بارزه ، وظهرت الروم  على فارس  يوم الحديبية ،  وذلك عند رأس سبع سنين من مناحبتهم . وقيل : كان يوم بدر    . قال الشعبي    : لم تمض تلك المدة التي عقدوا المناحبة بين أهل مكة ،  وفيها صاحب ، قمارهم أبي بن خلف ،  والمسلمون وصاحب قمارهم أبو بكر ،  وذلك قبل تحريم القمار ، حتى غلبت الروم  فارس  وربطوا خيولهم بالمدائن  وبنو الرومية  فقمر أبو بكر  أبيا  وأخذ مال الخطر من ورثته ، وجاء به يحمله إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " تصدق به " . 

 وكان سبب غلبة الروم  فارسا    - على ما قاله عكرمة  وغيره - : أن شهريراز  بعدما غلبت الروم  لم يزل يطؤهم ويخرب مدائنهم حتى بلغ الخليج ، فبينا أخوه فرخان  جالس ذات يوم يشرب فقال لأصحابه : لقد رأيت كأني جالس على سرير كسرى ،  فبلغت كلمته كسرى ،  فكتب إلى شهريراز    : إذا أتاك كتابي فابعث إلي برأس فرخان ،  فكتب إليه : أيها الملك إنك لن تجد مثل فرخان ،  إن له نكاية وصوتا في العدو ، فلا تفعل ، فكتب إليه : إن في رجال فارس خلفا منه ، فعجل برأسه ، فراجعه فغضب كسرى  ولم يجبه ، وبعث بريدا إلى أهل فارس  أني قد نزعت عنكم شهريراز  واستعملت عليكم فرخان  الملك ، ثم دفع إلى البريد صحيفة صغيرة أمره فيها بقتل شهريراز ،  وقال : إذا ولى فرخان  الملك وانقاد له أخوه فأعطه ، فلما قرأ شهريراز  الكتاب قال : سمعا وطاعة ، ونزل عن سريره وجلس فرخان  ودفع إليه الصحيفة ، فقال : ائتوني بشهريراز ،  فقدمه ليضرب عنقه ، فقال : لا تعجل علي حتى أكتب وصيتي . قال : نعم ، فدعا بالسفط فأعطاه ثلاث صحائف ، وقال : كل هذا راجعت فيك كسرى ،  وأنت تريد أن تقتلني بكتاب واحد ؟ فرد الملك إلى أخيه ، وكتب شهريراز  إلى قيصر  ملك الروم  إن لي إليك حاجة لا تحملها البرد ، ولا تبلغها الصحف ، فالقني ، ولا تلقني إلا في خمسين روميا ، فإني ألقاك في خمسين فارسيا . فأقبل قيصر  في  خمسمائة ألف رومي ، وجعل يضع العيون بين يديه في الطرق ، وخاف أن يكون قد  مكر به ، حتى أتاه عيونه أنه ليس معه إلا خمسون رجلا ثم بسط لهما فالتقيا  في قبة ديباج ضربت لهما ، ومع كل واحد منهما سكين ، فدعوا بترجمان بينهما ،    [ ص: 261 ] فقال شهريراز    : إن الذين خربوا مدائنك أنا وأخي بكيدنا وشجاعتنا ، وإن كسرى  حسدنا  وأراد أن أقتل أخي فأبيت ، ثم أمر أخي أن يقتلني ، فقد خلعناه جميعا فنحن  نقاتله معك . قال : قد أصبتما ، ثم أشار أحدهما إلى صاحبه أن السر بين  اثنين فإذا جاوز اثنين فشا ، فقتلا الترجمان معا بسكينهما ، فأديلت الروم  على فارس  عند ذلك ، فاتبعوهم يقتلونهم ، ومات كسرى  وجاء الخبر إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم الحديبية  ففرح ومن معه ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( الم غلبت الروم في أدنى الأرض   ) أي : أقرب أرض الشام  إلى أرض فارس ،  قال عكرمة    : هي أذرعات  وكسكر ،  وقال مجاهد    : أرض الجزيرة    . وقال مقاتل    : الأردن  وفلسطين    . ( وهم من بعد غلبهم   ) أي : الروم  من بعد غلبة فارس  إياهم ، والغلب والغلبة لغتان ) ( سيغلبون ) فارسا . 
( في بضع سنين لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ويومئذ يفرح المؤمنون   ( 4 ) بنصر الله ينصر من يشاء وهو العزيز الرحيم   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( في بضع سنين   ) والبضع ما بين الثلاث إلى السبع ، وقيل : ما بين الثلاثة إلى التسع وقيل : ما دون العشرة . وقرأ عبد الله بن عمر ،   وأبو سعيد الخدري ،  والحسن ،  وعيسى بن عمر     : " غلبت " بفتح الغين واللام ، " سيغلبون " بضم الياء وبفتح اللام .  وقالوا : نزلت حين أخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن غلبة الروم  فارسا    . ومعنى الآية : الم غلبت الروم  فارسا  في أدنى الأرض إليكم ، وهم من بعد غلبهم سيغلبون ، يغلبهم المسلمون في بضع سنين . وعند انقضاء هذه المدة أخذ المسلمون في جهاد الروم    . والأول أصح ، وهو قول أكثر المفسرين . ( لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد   ) أي : من قبل دولة الروم على فارس  ومن بعدها ، فأي الفريقين كان لهم الغلبة فهو بأمر الله وقضائه وقدره . ( ويومئذ يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله   ) الروم  على فارس    . قال  السدي    : فرح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمؤمنون بظهورهم على   [ ص: 262 ] المشركين يوم بدر ،  وظهور أهل الكتاب على أهل الشرك ( ينصر من يشاء وهو العزيز   ) الغالب ) ( الرحيم ) بالمؤمنين .
( وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 6 ) يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون   ( 7 ) أولم يتفكروا في أنفسهم ما خلق الله السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق وأجل مسمى وإن كثيرا من الناس بلقاء ربهم لكافرون   ( 8 ) أولم  يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أشد منهم قوة  وأثاروا الأرض وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فما كان  الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( وعد الله   ) نصب على المصدر ، أي : وعد الله وعدا بظهور الروم  على فارس ،    ( لا يخلف الله وعده ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا   ) يعني : أمر معاشهم ، كيف يكتسبون ويتجرون ، ومتى يغرسون ويزرعون ويحصدون ، وكيف يبنون ويعيشون ، قال الحسن    : إن أحدهم لينقر الدرهم بطرف ظفره فيذكر وزنه ولا يخطئ وهو لا يحسن يصلي ( وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون   ) ساهون عنها جاهلون بها ، لا يتفكرون فيها ولا يعملون لها . ( أولم يتفكروا في أنفسهم ما خلق الله السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق   ) أي : للحق ، وقيل : لإقامة الحق ( وأجل مسمى   ) أي : لوقت معلوم إذا انتهت إليه فنيت ، وهو القيامة ( وإن كثيرا من الناس بلقاء ربهم لكافرون أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم   ) أولم يسافروا في الأرض فينظروا إلى مصارع الأمم قبلهم فيعتبروا ( كانوا أشد منهم قوة وأثاروا الأرض   ) حرثوها وقلبوها للزراعة ( وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها   ) [ أي : أكثر مما عمرها ] أهل مكة ،  قيل : قال   [ ص: 263 ] ذلك لأنه لم يكن لأهل مكة  حرث ( وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات   ) فلم يؤمنوا فأهلكهم الله ( فما كان الله ليظلمهم   ) بنقص حقوقهم ( ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون   ) ببخس حقوقهم .
( ثم كان عاقبة الذين أساءوا السوأى أن كذبوا بآيات الله وكانوا بها يستهزئون   ( 10 ) الله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده ثم إليه ترجعون   ( 11 ) ويوم تقوم الساعة يبلس المجرمون   ( 12 ) ولم يكن لهم من شركائهم شفعاء وكانوا بشركائهم كافرين   ( 13 ) ويوم تقوم الساعة يومئذ يتفرقون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( ثم كان عاقبة الذين أساءوا    ) أي : أساؤوا العمل ) ( السوأى ) يعني : الخلة التي تسوؤهم وهي النار ،  وقيل : " السوأى " اسم لجهنم ، كما أن " الحسنى " اسم للجنة ) ( أن كذبوا )  أي : لأن كذبوا . وقيل تفسير " السوأى " ما بعده ، وهو قوله : " أن كذبوا "  يعني : ثم كان عاقبة المسيئين التكذيب حملهم تلك السيئات على أن كذبوا ( أن كذبوا بآيات الله وكانوا بها يستهزئون   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  والبصرة     : " عاقبة " بالرفع ، أي : ثم كان آخر أمرهم السوء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب  على خبر كان ، تقديره : ثم كان السوأى عاقبة الذين أساءوا . قوله تعالى : (  الله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده   ) أي : يخلقهم ابتداء ثم يعيدهم بعد الموت أحياء ، ولم يقل : يعيدهم ، رده إلى الخلق ( ثم إليه ترجعون   ) فيجزيهم بأعمالهم . قرأ أبو عمرو ،  وأبو بكر    : " يرجعون " بالياء ، والآخرون بالتاء . ( ويوم تقوم الساعة يبلس المجرمون   ) قال قتادة ،  والكلبي    : ييأس المشركون من كل خير . وقال الفراء    : ينقطع كلامهم وحجتهم . وقال مجاهد    : يفتضحون . ( ولم يكن لهم من شركائهم شفعاء وكانوا بشركائهم كافرين   ) جاحدين متبرئين يتبرءون منها وتتبرأ منهم . ( ويوم تقوم الساعة يومئذ يتفرقون   ) أي : يتميز أهل الجنة من أهل النار . وقال مقاتل    : يتفرقون بعد الحساب إلى الجنة والنار فلا يجتمعون أبدا .
( فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فهم في روضة يحبرون   ( 15 ) وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة فأولئك في العذاب محضرون   ( 16 ) فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون   ( 17 ) وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض وعشيا وحين تظهرون   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فهم في روضة   ) وهي البستان الذي في غاية النضارة ) ( يحبرون ) قال ابن عباس    : يكرمون . وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : ينعمون . وقال أبو عبيدة    : يسرون . و " الحبرة " : السرور . وقيل : " الحبرة " في اللغة : كل نعمة حسنة ، والتحبير التحسين . وقال الأوزاعي  عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير    : " تحبرون " هو السماع في الجنة . وقال الأوزاعي    : إذا أخذ في السماع لم يبق في الجنة شجرة إلا وردت ، وقال : ليس أحد من خلق الله أحسن صوتا من إسرافيل ،  فإذا أخذ في السماع قطع على أهل سبع سموات صلاتهم وتسبيحهم . ( وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة   ) أي : البعث يوم القيامة ( فأولئك في العذاب محضرون   ) قوله تعالى : ( فسبحان الله   ) أي : سبحوا الله ، ومعناه : صلوا لله ( حين تمسون   ) أي : تدخلون في المساء ، وهو صلاة المغرب والعشاء ( وحين تصبحون   ) أي : تدخلون في الصباح ، وهو صلاة الصبح . ( وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض   ) قال ابن عباس    : يحمده أهل السماوات والأرض ويصلون له ( وعشيا   ) أي : صلوا لله عشيا ، يعني صلاة العصر ( وحين تظهرون   ) تدخلون في الظهيرة ، وهو صلاة الظهر . قال نافع بن الأزرق   لابن عباس    : هل تجد الصلوات الخمس في القرآن ؟ قال : نعم ، وقرأ هاتين الآيتين ، وقال : جمعت الآية الصلوات الخمس ومواقيتها   . أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن  سمي مولى أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن  أبي صالح السمان ،  عن  أبي هريرة ،   [ ص: 265 ] أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : من قال : سبحان الله وبحمده في كل يوم مائة مرة حطت خطاياه وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر   . أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عمر بن حفص  التاجر ، حدثنا السري ، بن خزيمة الأبيوردي ،  حدثنا المعلى بن سعد ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن المختار ،  عن سهيل ،  عن سمي ،  عن أبي صالح ،  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من قال حين يصبح وحين يمسي : سبحان الله وبحمده ، مائة مرة ، لم يأت أحد يوم القيامة بأفضل مما جاء به إلا أحد قال مثل ما قال أو زاد   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن فضيل ،  أخبرنا عمارة بن القعقاع  عن أبي زرعة ،  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن : سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم " 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني ،  أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  أخبرنا  علي بن المديني ،  أخبرنا ابن عيينة ،  عن محمد بن عبد الرحمن مولى آل طلحة  قال : سمعت كريبا أبا رشدين  يحدث عن ابن عباس ،  عن  جويرية بنت الحارث بن أبي ضرار ،  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج ذات غداة من عندها ، وكان اسمها برة  فحوله رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسماها جويرية ،  وكره أن يقال خرج من عند برة ،  فخرج  وهي في المسجد ، ورجع بعدما تعالى النهار ، فقال : ما زلت في مجلسك هذا  منذ خرجت ، بعد ؟ قالت : نعم ، فقال : " لقد قلت ، بعدك أربع كلمات ، ثلاث  مرات ، لو وزنت بكلماتك لوزنتهن : سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ، ورضاء نفسه  ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته   " .
( يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون   ( 19 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون   )   [ ص: 266 ] قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " تخرجون " بفتح التاء وضم الراء ، وقرأ الباقون بضم التاء وفتح الراء . 
( ومن آياته أن خلقكم من تراب ثم إذا أنتم بشر تنتشرون   ( 20 ) ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ( 21 ) ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين   ( 22 ) ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون   ( 23 ) ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحيي به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( ومن آياته أن خلقكم من تراب   ) أي : خلق أصلكم يعني آدم من تراب ( ثم إذا أنتم بشر تنتشرون   ) تنبسطون في الأرض . ( ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا   ) قيل : من جنسكم من بني آدم . وقيل : خلق حواء من ضلع آدم    ( لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة   ) جعل بين الزوجين المودة والرحمة فهما يتوادان ويتراحمان ، وما شيء أحب إلى أحدهما من الآخر من غير رحم بينهما ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ) في عظمة الله وقدرته . ( ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم   ) يعني : اختلاف اللغات من العربية والعجمية وغيرهما ) ( وألوانكم ) أبيض وأسود وأحمر ، وأنتم ولد رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة ( إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين   ) قرأ حفص : ) ( للعالمين ) بكسر اللام . ( ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضله   ) أي : منامكم بالليل وابتغاؤكم من فضله بالنهار ، أي : تصرفكم في طلب المعيشة ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون   ) سماع تدبر واعتبار .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 الحلقة (330)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الرُّومِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية25 إلى الاية 47


( ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ثم إذا دعاكم دعوة من الأرض إذا أنتم تخرجون   ( 25 ) وله من في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون   ( 26 ) وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو أهون عليه وله المثل الأعلى في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 27 ) ) 

 ( ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا   ) للمسافر من الصواعق ) ( وطمعا ) للمقيم في المطر . ( وينزل من السماء ماء فيحيي به   ) يعني بالمطر ( الأرض بعد موتها   ) أي : بعد يبسها   [ ص: 267 ] وجدوبتها ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره   ) قال ابن مسعود : قامتا على غير عمد بأمره . وقيل : يدوم قيامها بأمره ( ثم إذا دعاكم دعوة من الأرض   ) قال ابن عباس    : من القبور ( إذا أنتم تخرجون   ) منها ، وأكثر العلماء على أن معنى الآية : ثم إذا دعاكم دعوة إذا أنتم تخرجون من الأرض . ( وله من في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون   ) مطيعون ، قال الكلبي    : هذا خاص لمن كان منهم مطيعا . وعن ابن عباس    : كل له مطيعون في الحياة والبقاء والموت والبعث وإن عصوا في العبادة . ( وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده   ) يخلقهم أولا ثم يعيدهم بعد الموت للبعث ( وهو أهون عليه   ) قال الربيع بن خيثم ، والحسن ،  وقتادة ،  والكلبي    : أي : هو هين عليه وما شيء عليه بعزيز ، وهو رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . وقد يجيء أفعل بمعنى الفاعل كقول الفرزدق ؟  
**إن الذي سمك السماء بنى لنا بيتا دعائمه أعز وأطول* *

 أي : عزيزة طويلة . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : " وهو أهون عليه " : أي : أيسر ، ووجهه أنه على طريق ضرب المثل ،   [ ص: 268 ] أي  : هو أهون عليه على ما يقع في عقولكم ، فإن الذي يقع في عقول الناس أن  الإعادة تكون أهون من الإنشاء ، أي : الابتداء . وقيل : هو أهون عليه عندكم  وقيل : هو أهون عليه ، أي : على الخلق ، يقومون بصيحة واحدة ، فيكون أهون  عليهم من أن يكونوا نطفا ، ثم علقا ثم مضغا إلى أن يصيروا رجالا ونساء ،  وهذا معنى رواية  ابن حبان  عن الكلبي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس    . ( وله المثل الأعلى   ) أي : الصفة العليا ( في السماوات والأرض   ) قال ابن عباس    : هي أنه ليس كمثله شيء . وقال قتادة    : هي أنه لا إله إلا هو ) ( وهو العزيز ) في ملكه ) ( الحكيم ) في خلقه . 
( ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم فأنتم فيه سواء تخافونهم كخيفتكم أنفسكم كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يعقلون   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم   ) أي : بين لكم شبها بحالكم ، وذلك المثل من أنفسكم ثم بين المثل فقال : ( هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم   ) أي : عبيدكم وإمائكم ( من شركاء في ما رزقناكم   ) من المال ) ( فأنتم ) وهم ( فيه سواء   ) أي : هل يشارككم عبيدكم في أموالكم التي أعطيناكم; ( تخافونهم كخيفتكم أنفسكم    ) أي : تخافون أن يشاركوكم في أموالكم ويقاسموكم كما يخاف الحر شريكه  الحر في المال يكون بينهما أن ينفرد فيه بأمر دونه ، وكما يخاف الرجل شريكه  في الميراث ، وهو يحب أن ينفرد به . قال ابن عباس     : تخافونهم أن يرثوكم كما يرث بعضكم بعضا فإذا لم تخافوا هذا من ماليككم  ولم ترضوا ذلك لأنفسكم ، فكيف رضيتم أن تكون آلهتكم التي تعبدونها شركائي  وهم عبيدي ؟ .   [ ص: 269 ] ومعنى  قوله : " أنفسكم " ، أي : أمثالكم من الأحرار كقوله : " ظن المؤمنون  والمؤمنات بأنفسهم خيرا " ( النور - 12 ) ، أي : بأمثالهم . ( كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يعقلون   ) ينظرون إلى هذه الدلائل بعقولهم .
( بل اتبع الذين ظلموا أهواءهم بغير علم فمن يهدي من أضل الله وما لهم من ناصرين   ( 29 ) فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( بل اتبع الذين ظلموا   ) أشركوا بالله ( أهواءهم   ) في الشرك ) ( بغير علم ) جهلا بما يجب عليهم ( فمن يهدي من أضل الله   ) أي : أضله الله ( وما لهم من ناصرين   ) مانعين يمنعونهم من عذاب الله - عز وجل - . قوله تعالى : ( فأقم وجهك للدين   ) أي : أخلص دينك لله ، قاله سعيد بن جبير ،  وإقامة  الوجه : إقامة الدين ، وقال غيره : سدد عملك . والوجه ما يتوجه إليه  الإنسان ، ودينه وعمله مما يتوجه إليه لتسديده ) ( حنيفا ) مائلا مستقيما  عليه ( فطرة الله   ) دين الله ، وهو نصب على الإغراء ، أي : إلزم فطرة الله ( التي فطر الناس عليها   ) أي : خلق الناس عليها ، وهذا قول ابن عباس  وجماعة من المفسرين أن المراد بالفطرة   : الدين ، وهو الإسلام . وذهب قوم إلى أن الآية خاصة في المؤمنين . وهم الذين فطرهم الله على الإسلام : أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر ،  عن  همام بن منبه  قال : حدثنا  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " من يولد يولد على الفطرة ، فأبواه يهودانه أو ينصرانه أو يمجسانه كما  تنتجون البهيمة ، هل تجدون فيها من جدعاء حتى تكونوا أنتم تجدعونها ؟ ،  قالوا يا رسول الله أفرأيت من يموت وهو صغير ؟ قال : " الله أعلم بما كانوا  عاملين   " .   [ ص: 270 ] 

 ورواه الزهري ،  عن  سعيد بن المسيب ،  عن  أبي هريرة  من غير ذكر من يموت وهو صغير ، وزاد : ثم يقول  أبو هريرة    : اقرءوا إن شئتم : ( فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها    ) . قوله : " من يولد يولد على الفطرة " يعني على العهد الذي أخذ الله  عليهم بقوله : " ألست ، بربكم قالوا بلى " ( الأعراف - 172 ) ، وكل مولود  في العالم على ذلك الإقرار ، وهو الحنيفية التي وقعت الخلقة عليها وإن عبد  غيره ، قال تعالى : " ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله " ( الزخرف - 87 ) ،  وقالوا : " ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى    " ( الزمر - 3 ) ، ولكن لا عبرة بالإيمان الفطري في أحكام الدنيا ، وإنما  يعتبر الإيمان الشرعي المأمور به المكتسب بالإرادة والفعل ، ألا ترى أنه  يقول : " فأبواه يهودانه " ؟ فهو مع وجود الإيمان الفطري فيه محكوم له بحكم  أبويه الكافرين ، وهذا معنى قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " يقول الله تعالى إني خلقت عبادي حنفاء فاجتالتهم الشياطين عن دينهم   " . ويحكى معنى هذا عن الأوزاعي ،   وحماد بن سلمة .  

 وحكي عن  عبد الله بن المبارك  أنه  قال : معنى الحديث إن كل مولود يولد على فطرته ، أي : على خلقته التي جبل  عليها في علم الله تعالى من السعادة أو الشقاوة ، فكل منهم صائر في العاقبة  إلى ما فطر عليها ، وعامل في الدنيا بالعمل المشاكل لها ، فمن أمارات  الشقاوة للطفل أن يولد بين يهوديين أو نصرانيين ، فيحملانه - لشقائه - على  اعتقاد دينهما . وقيل : معناه أن كل مولود يولد في مبدأ الخلقة على الفطرة  أي على الجبلة السليمة والطبع المتهيئ لقبول الدين ، فلو ترك عليها لاستمر  على لزومها ، لأن هذا الدين موجود حسنه في العقول ، وإنما يعدل عنه من يعدل  إلى غيره لآفة من آفات النشوء والتقليد ، فلو سلم من تلك الآفات لم يعتقد  غيره . . . ثم يتمثل بأولاد اليهود  والنصارى  واتباعهم لآبائهم والميل إلى أديانهم فيزلون بذلك على الفطرة السليمة والمحجة المستقيمة . ذكر أبو سليمان الخطابي  هذه المعاني في كتابه .   [ ص: 271 ] 

 قوله : ( لا تبديل لخلق الله   ) فمن حمل الفطرة على الدين قال : معناه لا تبديل لدين الله ، وهو خبر بمعنى النهي ، أي : لا تبدلوا دين الله . قال مجاهد ،  وإبراهيم    : معنى الآية الزموا فطرة الله ، أي دين الله ، واتبعوه ولا تبدلوا التوحيد بالشرك ( ذلك الدين القيم   ) المستقيم ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون    ) وقيل : لا تبديل لخلق الله أي : ما جبل عليه الإنسان من السعادة  والشقاء لا يتبدل ، فلا يصير السعيد شقيا ولا الشقي سعيدا . وقال عكرمة  ومجاهد    : معناه تحريم إخصاء البهائم .
( منيبين إليه واتقوه وأقيموا الصلاة ولا تكونوا من المشركين   ( 31 ) من الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون   ( 32 ) وإذا مس الناس ضر دعوا ربهم منيبين إليه ثم إذا أذاقهم منه رحمة إذا فريق منهم بربهم يشركون   ( 33 ) ليكفروا بما آتيناهم فتمتعوا فسوف تعلمون   ( 34 ) ) 

 ( منيبين إليه   ) أي : فأقم وجهك أنت وأمتك منيبين إليه لأن مخاطبة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدخل معه فيها الأمة ، كما قال : " يا أيها النبي إذا طلقتم النساء   " ( الطلاق - 1 ) ( منيبين إليه   ) أي : راجعين إليه بالتوبة مقبلين إليه بالطاعة ( واتقوه وأقيموا الصلاة ولا تكونوا من المشركين من الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا   ) أي : صاروا فرقا مختلفة وهم اليهود  والنصارى    . وقيل : هم أهل البدع من هذه الأمة ( كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون   ) أي : راضون بما عندهم . قوله تعالى : ( وإذا مس الناس ضر   ) قحط وشدة ( دعوا ربهم منيبين إليه   ) مقبلين إليه بالدعاء ( ثم إذا أذاقهم منه رحمة   ) خصبا ونعمة ( إذا فريق منهم بربهم يشركون ليكفروا بما آتيناهم   ) ثم خاطب هؤلاء الذين فعلوا هذا خطاب تهديد فقال : ( فتمتعوا فسوف تعلمون   ) حالكم في الآخرة . 
[ ص: 272 ]   ( أم أنزلنا عليهم سلطانا فهو يتكلم بما كانوا به يشركون   ( 35 ) وإذا أذقنا الناس رحمة فرحوا بها وإن تصبهم سيئة بما قدمت أيديهم إذا هم يقنطون   ( 36 ) أولم يروا أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ( 37 ) فآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ذلك خير للذين يريدون وجه الله وأولئك هم المفلحون   ( 38 ) وما آتيتم من ربا ليربو في أموال الناس فلا يربو عند الله وما آتيتم من زكاة تريدون وجه الله فأولئك هم المضعفون   ( 39 ) ) 

 ( أم أنزلنا عليهم سلطانا   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : حجة وعذرا . وقال قتادة    : كتابا ( فهو يتكلم   ) ينطق ( بما كانوا به يشركون   ) أي : ينطق بشركهم ويأمرهم به . ( وإذا أذقنا الناس رحمة   ) أي : الخصب وكثرة المطر ( فرحوا بها   ) يعني فرح البطر ( وإن تصبهم سيئة   ) أي : الجدب وقلة المطر ويقال : الخوف والبلاء ( بما قدمت أيديهم   ) من السيئات ( إذا هم يقنطون   ) ييأسون من رحمة الله ، وهذا خلاف وصف المؤمن ، فإنه يشكر الله عند النعمة ، ويرجو ربه عند الشدة . ( أولم يروا أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ) قوله تعالى : ( فآت ذا القربى حقه   ) البر والصلة ) ( والمسكين ، ) وحقه أن يتصدق عليه ) ( وابن السبيل ) يعني : المسافر ، وقيل : هو الضعيف ( ذلك خير للذين يريدون وجه الله   ) يطلبون ثواب الله بما يعملون ) ( وأولئك هم المفلحون ) قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( وما آتيتم من ربا   ) قرأ ابن كثير    : " أتيتم " مقصورا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالمد ، أي : أعطيتم ، ومن قصر فمعناه : ما جئتم من ربا ، ومجيئوهم ذلك على وجه الإعطاء  كما تقول : أتيت خطئا ، وأتيت صوابا ، فهو يؤول في المعنى إلى قول من مد . ( ليربوا في أموال الناس   ) قرأ أهل المدينة ،  ويعقوب     : " لتربوا " بالتاء وضمها وسكون الواو على الخطاب ، أي : لتربوا أنتم  وتصيروا ذوي زيادة من أموال الناس ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وفتحها ، ونصب  الواو وجعلوا الفعل للربا لقوله : ( فلا يربو عند الله   ) في أموال الناس ، أي : في اختطاف أموال الناس واجتذابها .   [ ص: 273 ] 

 واختلفوا في معنى الآية ، فقال سعيد بن جبير ،  ومجاهد ،   وطاوس ،  وقتادة ،  والضحاك ،  وأكثر  المفسرين : هو الرجل يعطي غيره العطية ليثب أكثر منها فهذا جائز حلال ،  ولكن لا يثاب عليه في القيامة ، وهو معنى قوله - عز وجل - : " فلا يربوا عند الله   " ، وكان هذا حراما على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خاصة لقوله تعالى : " ولا تمنن تستكثر   " ( المدثر - 6 ) ، أي : لا تعط وتطلب أكثر مما أعطيت . وقال  النخعي    : هو الرجل يعطي صديقه أو قريبه ليكثر ماله ولا يريد به وجه الله . وقال الشعبي     : هو الرجل يلتزق بالرجل فيخدمه ويسافر معه فيجعل له ربح ماله التماس  عونه ، لا لوجه الله ، فلا يربوا عند الله لأنه لم يرد به وجه الله تعالى .  

 ( وما آتيتم من زكاة   ) أعطيتم من صدقة ( تريدون وجه الله فأولئك هم المضعفون    ) يضاعف لهم الثواب فيعطون بالحسنة عشر أمثالها فالمضعف ذو الأضعاف من  الحسنات ، تقول العرب : القوم مهزولون ومسمونون : إذا هزلت أو سمنت إبلهم .  
( الله الذي خلقكم ثم رزقكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   )(40) . 

الله الذي خلقكم ثم رزقكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون 
[ ص: 274 ]   ( ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون   ( 41 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر   ) يعني : قحط المطر وقلة النبات ، وأراد بالبر البوادي والمفاوز ، وبالبحر المدائن والقرى التي هي على المياه الجارية . قال عكرمة    : العرب تسمي المصر بحرا ، تقول : أجدب البر وانقطعت مادة البحر ( بما كسبت أيدي الناس   ) أي : بشؤم ذنوبهم ، وقال عطية  وغيره  : " البر " ظهر الأرض من الأمصار وغيرها ، و " البحر " هو البحر المعروف ،  وقلة المطر كما تؤثر في البر تؤثر في البحر فتخلوا أجواف الأصداف لأن  الصدف إذا جاء المطر يرتفع إلى وجه البحر ويفتح فاه فما يقع في فيه من  المطر صار لؤلؤا . وقال ابن عباس ،  وعكرمة ،  ومجاهد    : الفساد في البر : قتل أحد ابني آدم أخاه ، وفي البحر : غصب الملك الجائر السفينة . 

 قال الضحاك    : كانت  الأرض خضرة مونقة لا يأتي ابن ، آدم شجرة إلا وجد عليها ثمرة ، وكان ماء  البحر عذبا وكان لا يقصد الأسد البقر والغنم ، فلما قتل قابيل هابيل اقشعرت  الأرض وشاكت الأشجار وصار ماء البحر ملحا زعافا وقصد الحيوان بعضها بعضا  قال قتادة    : هذا قبل مبعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - امتلأت الأرض ظلما وضلالة ، فلما بعث الله محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجع راجعون من الناس بما كسبت أيدي الناس من المعاصي ، يعني كفار مكة    . 

 ( ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا   ) أي : عقوبة بعض الذي عملوا من الذنوب ) ( لعلهم يرجعون ) عن الكفر وأعمالهم الخبيثة . 
[ ص: 275 ]   ( قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبل كان أكثرهم مشركين   ( 42 ) فأقم وجهك للدين القيم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا مرد له من الله يومئذ يصدعون   ( 43 ) من كفر فعليه كفره ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون   ( 44 ) ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من فضله إنه لا يحب الكافرين   ( 45 ) ومن آياته أن يرسل الرياح مبشرات وليذيقكم من رحمته ولتجري الفلك بأمره ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   ( 46 ) ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك رسلا إلى قومهم فجاءوهم بالبينات فانتقمنا من الذين أجرموا وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبل   ) لتروا منازلهم ومساكنهم خاوية ( كان أكثرهم مشركين   ) أي : كانوا مشركين ، فأهلكوا بكفرهم . ( فأقم وجهك للدين القيم   ) المستقيم وهو دين الإسلام ( من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا مرد له من الله   ) يعني : يوم القيامة ، لا يقدر أحد على رده من الله ( يومئذ يصدعون   ) أي : يتفرقون فريق في الجنة وفريق في السعير . ( من كفر فعليه كفره   ) أي : وبال كفره ( ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون   ) يوطئون المضاجع ويسوونها في القبور . ( ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من فضله   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : ليثيبهم الله أكثر من ثواب أعمالهم ( إنه لا يحب الكافرين   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن آياته أن يرسل الرياح مبشرات   ) تبشر بالمطر ( وليذيقكم من رحمته   ) نعمة المطر وهي الخصب ( ولتجري الفلك بأمره   ) بهذه الرياح ( بأمره ولتبتغوا من فضله   ) لتطلبوا من رزقه بالتجارة في البحر ( ولعلكم تشكرون   ) رب هذه النعم . قوله تعالى : ( ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك رسلا إلى قومهم فجاءوهم بالبينات   ) بالدلالات الواضحات على صدقهم ( فانتقمنا من الذين أجرموا   ) عذبنا الذين كذبوهم ( وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين   ) وإنجاؤهم من العذاب ، ففي هذا تبشير للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالظفر في العاقبة والنصر على الأعداء . قال الحسن    : أنجاهم مع الرسل من عذاب الأمم .   [ ص: 276 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن زنجويه ،  أخبرنا أبو شيخ الحراني ،  أخبرنا أبو موسى بن أعين ،  عن ليث بن أبي سليم ،  عن  شهر بن حوشب ،  عن  أم الدرداء ،  عن  أبي الدرداء  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :    " ما من مسلم يرد عن عرض أخيه إلا كان حقا على الله أن يرد عنه نار جهنم  يوم القيامة " ، ثم تلا هذه الآية " وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين "   . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (331)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ لُقْمَانَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
**الاية1 إلى الاية 12


( الله  الذي يرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فيبسطه في السماء كيف يشاء ويجعله كسفا فترى  الودق يخرج من خلاله فإذا أصاب به من يشاء من عباده إذا هم يستبشرون   ( 48 ) وإن كانوا من قبل أن ينزل عليهم من قبله لمبلسين   ( 49 ) ) 

 ( الله الذي يرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا   ) أي : ينشره ( فيبسطه في السماء كيف يشاء   ) مسيرة يوم أو يومين وأكثر على من يشاء ( ويجعله كسفا   ) قطعا متفرقة ( فترى الودق   ) المطر ( يخرج من خلاله   ) وسطه ( فإذا أصاب به من يشاء   ) أي : بالودق ( من عباده إذا هم يستبشرون   ) يفرحون بالمطر . ) ( وإن كانوا ) وقد كانوا ( من قبل أن ينزل عليهم من قبله لمبلسين    ) أي آيسين ، وقيل : " وإن كانوا " ، أي : وما كانوا إلا مبلسين ، وأعاد  قوله : " من قبله " تأكيدا . وقيل : الأولى ترجع إلى إنزال المطر ،  والثانية إلى إنشاء السحاب . وفي حرف  عبد الله بن مسعود    : وإن كانوا من قبل أن ينزل عليهم لمبلسين ، غير مكرر .   [ ص: 277 ] 
( فانظر إلى آثار رحمة الله كيف يحيي الأرض بعد موتها إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير   ( 50 ) ولئن أرسلنا ريحا فرأوه مصفرا لظلوا من بعده يكفرون   ( 51 ) فإنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين   ( 52 ) وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم مسلمون   ( 53 ) الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف ثم جعل من بعد ضعف قوة ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضعفا وشيبة يخلق ما يشاء وهو العليم القدير   ( 54 ) ) 

 ( فانظر إلى آثار رحمة الله   ) هكذا قرأ أهل الحجاز ،  والبصرة ،  وأبو بكر    . وقرأ الآخرون : ( إلى آثار رحمة الله   ) على الجمع ، أراد برحمة الله : المطر ، أي : انظر إلى حسن تأثيره في الأرض ، وقال مقاتل    : أثر رحمة الله أي : نعمته وهو النبت ( كيف يحيي الأرض بعد موتها إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى   ) يعني : إن ذلك الذي يحيي الأرض لمحيي الموتى ( وهو على كل شيء قدير ولئن أرسلنا ريحا   ) باردة مضرة فأفسدت الزرع ( فرأوه مصفرا    ) أي : رأوا النبت والزرع مصفرا بعد الخضرة ) ( لظلوا ) لصاروا ) ( من  بعده ) أي : من بعد اصفرار الزرع ) ( يكفرون ) يجحدون ما سلف من النعمة ،  يعني : أنهم يفرحون عند الخصب ، ولو أرسلت عذابا على زرعهم جحدوا سالف  نعمتي . ( فإنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم مسلمون   ) . ( الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف   ) قرئ بضم الضاد وفتحها ، فالضم لغة قريش ،  والفتح لغة تميم ، ومعنى " من ضعف " ، أي : من نطفة ، يريد من ذي ضعف ، أي : من ماء ذي ضعف كما قال   [ ص: 278 ] تعالى : " ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين " ( المرسلات - 20 ) ( ثم جعل من بعد ضعف قوة   ) بعد ضعف الطفولية شبابا ، وهو وقت القوة ( ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضعفا   ) هرما ( وشيبة يخلق ما يشاء   ) الضعف والقوة والشباب والشيبة ) ( وهو العليم ) بتدبير خلقه ) ( القدير ) على ما يشاء . 
( ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة كذلك كانوا يؤفكون   ( 55 ) وقال الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان لقد لبثتم في كتاب الله إلى يوم البعث فهذا يوم البعث ولكنكم كنتم لا تعلمون   ( 56 ) ) 

 ( ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون   ) يحلف المشركون ( ما لبثوا   ) في الدنيا ( غير ساعة   ) إلا ساعة ، استقلوا أجل الدنيا لما عاينوا الآخرة . وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : ما لبثوا في قبورهم غير ساعة كما قال : " كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار " ( الأحقاف - 35 ) . ( كذلك كانوا يؤفكون   ) يصرفون عن الحق في الدنيا ، قال الكلبي  ومقاتل     : كذبوا في قولهم غير ساعة كما كذبوا في الدنيا أن لا بعث . والمعنى أن  الله أراد أن يفضحهم فحلفوا على شيء تبين لأهل الجمع أنهم كاذبون فيه ،  وكان ذلك بقضاء الله وبقدره بدليل قوله : " يؤفكون " ، أي : يصرفون عن الحق  . ثم ذكر إنكار المؤمنين عليهم كذبهم فقال : ( وقال الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان لقد لبثتم في كتاب الله   ) أي : فيما كتب الله لكم في سابق علمه من اللبث في القبور . وقيل : " في كتاب الله " أي : في حكم الله ، وقال قتادة  ومقاتل     : فيه تقديم وتأخير معناه . وقال الذين أوتوا العلم في كتاب الله  والإيمان : لقد لبثتم إلى يوم البعث ، يعني الذين يعلمون كتاب الله ،  وقرأوا قوله تعالى : " ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون   " ( المؤمنون - 100 ) ، أي : قالوا للمنكرين : لقد لبثتم ( إلى يوم البعث فهذا يوم البعث   ) الذي كنتم تنكرونه في الدنيا ( ولكنكم كنتم لا تعلمون   ) وقوعه في الدنيا فلا ينفعكم العلم به الآن بدليل قوله تعالى :   [ ص: 279 ]   ( فيومئذ لا ينفع الذين ظلموا معذرتهم   ) 

( فيومئذ لا ينفع الذين ظلموا معذرتهم ولا هم يستعتبون   ( 57 ) ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل ولئن جئتهم بآية ليقولن الذين كفروا إن أنتم إلا مبطلون   ( 58 ) كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب الذين لا يعلمون   ( 59 ) فاصبر إن وعد الله حق ولا يستخفنك الذين لا يوقنون   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( فيومئذ لا ينفع الذين ظلموا معذرتهم   ) يعني عذرهم ( ولا هم يستعتبون   ) لا يطلب منهم العتبى والرجوع في الآخرة ، قرأ أهل الكوفة    : ) ( لا ينفع ) بالياء هاهنا وفي " حم " المؤمن ووافق نافع  في " حم " المؤمن ، وقرأ الباقون بالتاء فيهما . ( ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل ولئن جئتهم بآية ليقولن الذين كفروا إن أنتم إلا مبطلون   ) ما أنتم إلا على باطل . ( كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب الذين لا يعلمون   ) توحيد الله . ( فاصبر إن وعد الله حق   ) في نصرتك وإظهارك على عدوك ( ولا يستخفنك   ) لا يستجهلنك ، معناه : لا يحملنك الذين لا يوقنون على الجهل واتباعهم في الغي . وقيل : لا يستخفن رأيك وحلمك ( الذين لا يوقنون   ) بالبعث والحساب . 

سُورَةُ لُقْمَانَ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الم   ( 1 ) تلك آيات الكتاب الحكيم   ( 2 ) هدى ورحمة للمحسنين   ( 3 ) الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم يوقنون   ( 4 ) أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون   ( 5 ) ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله بغير علم ويتخذها هزوا أولئك لهم عذاب مهين   ( 6 ) ) 

 ( الم تلك آيات الكتاب الحكيم هدى ورحمة   ) قرأ حمزة    : " ورحمة " بالرفع على الابتداء ، أي : هو هدى ورحمة ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب على الحال ) ( للمحسنين ) ( الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم يوقنون   ) ( ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث   ) الآية . قال الكلبي ،  ومقاتل    : نزلت في النضر بن الحارث بن كلدة  كان يتجر فيأتي الحيرة ويشتري أخبار العجم ويحدث بها قريشا ،  ويقول : إن محمدا  يحدثكم بحديث عاد وثمود ، وأنا أحدثكم بحديث رستم  واسفنديار  وأخبار الأكاسرة ، فيستملحون   [ ص: 284 ] حديثه ويتركون استماع القرآن ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية . وقال مجاهد    : يعني شراء القيان والمغنيين ، ووجه الكلام على هذا التأويل : من يشتري ذات لهو أو ذا لهو الحديث . أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن الفضل بن محمد بن إسحاق المزكي ،  حدثنا جدي محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة ،  أخبرنا علي بن حجر ،  أخبرنا مشمعل بن ملحان الطائي ،  عن مطرح بن يزيد ،  عن عبيد الله بن زحر ،  عن علي بن يزيد ،  عن القاسم بن عبد العزيز ،  عن أبي أمامة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " لا يحل تعليم المغنيات ولا بيعهن وأثمانهن حرام " ، وفي مثل هذا أنزلت  هذه الآية : " ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله " ، وما من  رجل يرفع صوته بالغناء إلا بعث الله عليه شيطانين : أحدهما على هذا المنكب  ، والآخر على هذا المنكب ، فلا يزالان يضربانه بأرجلهما حتى يكون هو الذي  يسكت   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أحمد القفال ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور أحمد بن الفضل البروجردي ،  أخبرنا أبو أحمد بكر بن محمد بن حمدان الصيرفي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن غالب بن تمام ،  أخبرنا خالد بن أبي يزيد ،  عن  هشام هو ابن حسان ،  عن  محمد هو ابن سيرين ،  عن  أبي هريرة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " نهى عن ثمن الكلب وكسب الزمارة   "   . قال مكحول     : من اشترى جارية ضرابة ليمسكها لغنائها وضربها مقيما عليه حتى يموت لم  أصل عليه ، إن الله يقول : " ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث " الآية   .  وعن  عبد الله بن مسعود ،   وابن عباس ،  والحسن ،  وعكرمة ،   وسعيد بن جبير  قالوا : " لهو الحديث " هو الغناء ، والآية نزلت فيه . ومعنى قوله : ( يشتري لهو الحديث   ) أي : يستبدل ويختار الغناء والمزامير والمعازف على القرآن ، قال أبو الصباء البكري  سألت ابن مسعود  عن هذه الآية فقال : هو الغناء ، والله الذي لا إله إلا هو ، يرددها ثلاث مرات .   [ ص: 285 ] 

وقال  إبراهيم النخعي    : الغناء ينبت النفاق في القلب ، وكان أصحابنا يأخذون بأفواه السكك يخرقون الدفوف   . وقيل : الغناء رقية الزنا . وقال  ابن جريج    : هو الطبل وعن الضحاك  قال : هو الشرك . وقال قتادة    : هو كل لهو ولعب . ( ليضل عن سبيل الله بغير علم   ) أي : يفعله عن جهل . قال قتادة    : بحسب المرء من الضلالة أن يختار حديث الباطل على حديث الحق   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويتخذها هزوا   ) أي : يتخذ آيات الله هزوا . قرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وحفص ،  ويعقوب    : ) ( ويتخذها ) بنصب الذال عطفا على قوله : " ليضل " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع نسقا على قوله : " يشتري " . ( أولئك لهم عذاب مهين   ) 
( وإذا تتلى عليه آياتنا ولى مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها كأن في أذنيه وقرا فبشره بعذاب أليم   ( 7 ) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات النعيم   ( 8 ) خالدين فيها وعد الله حقا وهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 9 ) خلق  السماوات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من  كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( وإذا تتلى عليه آياتنا ولى مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها كأن في أذنيه وقرا فبشره بعذاب أليم إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات النعيم خالدين  فيها وعد الله حقا وهو العزيز الحكيم خلق السماوات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى  في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء  فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم   ) حسن .
[ ص: 286 ]   ) ( هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه بل الظالمون في ضلال مبين   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( هذا ) يعني الذي ذكرت مما تعاينون ( خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه   ) من آلهتكم التي تعبدونها ( بل الظالمون في ضلال مبين   )
( ولقد آتينا لقمان الحكمة أن اشكر لله ومن يشكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن الله غني حميد   ( 12 ) قوله تعالى : ( ولقد آتينا لقمان الحكمة   ) يعني : العقل والعلم والعمل به والإصابة في الأمور . قال محمد بن إسحاق    : وهو لقمان بن ناعور بن ناحور بن تارخ وهو آزر    . وقال وهب    : كان ابن أخت أيوب  ، وقال مقاتل    : ذكر أنه كان ابن خالة أيوب    . قال الواقدي    : كان قاضيا في بني إسرائيل . 

 واتفق العلماء على أنه كان حكيما ، ولم يكن نبيا ، إلا عكرمة  فإنه قال : كان لقمان  نبيا . وتفرد بهذا القول . وقال بعضهم : خير لقمان بين النبوة والحكمة فاختار الحكمة   . وروي أنه كان نائما نصف النهار فنودي : يا لقمان ،  هل  لك أن يجعلك الله خليفة في الأرض لتحكم بين الناس بالحق ؟ فأجاب الصوت  فقال : إن خيرني ربي قبلت العافية ، ولم أقبل البلاء ، وإن عزم علي فسمعا  وطاعة ، فإني أعلم إن فعل بي ذلك أعانني وعصمني ، فقالت الملائكة بصوت لا  يراهم : لم يا لقمان ؟  قال  : لأن الحاكم بأشد المنازل وأكدرها ، يغشاها الظلم من كل مكان أن يعدل  فبالحري أن ينجو ، وإن أخطأ أخطأ طريق الجنة ، ومن يكن في الدنيا ذليلا خير  من أن يكون   [ ص: 287 ] شريفا ،  ومن يختر الدنيا على الآخرة تفتنه الدنيا ولا يصيب الآخرة . فعجبت الملائكة  من حسن منطقه ، فنام نومة فأعطي الحكمة ، فانتبه وهو يتكلم بها ، ثم نودي داود  بعده فقبلها ولم يشترط ما اشترط لقمان ،  فهوى في الخطيئة غير مرة ، كل ذلك يعفو الله عنه ، وكان لقمان  يؤازره بحكمته . وعن خالد الربعي  قال : كان لقمان عبدا حبشيا نجارا   . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب     : كان خياطا . وقيل : كان راعي غنم . فروي أنه لقيه رجل وهو يتكلم  بالحكمة فقال : ألست فلانا الراعي فبم بلغت ما بلغت ؟ قال : بصدق الحديث ،  وأداء الأمانة ، وترك ما لا يعنيني . وقال مجاهد    : كان عبدا أسود عظيم الشفتين ومشقق القدمين . قوله - عز وجل - : ( أن اشكر لله ومن يشكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن الله غني حميد   ) 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (332)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ لُقْمَانَ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية13 إلى الاية 32


( وإذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يابني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   ( 13 ) ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حملته أمه وهنا على وهن وفصاله في عامين أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلي المصير   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( وإذ قال لقمان لابنه   ) واسمه أنعم ،  ويقال : مشكم ،    ( وهو يعظه يا بني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم   ) قرأ ابن كثير     : " يا بني لا تشرك بالله " بإسكان الياء ، وفتحها حفص ، والباقون بالكسر  ، " يا بني إنها " بفتح الياء حفص ، والباقون بالكسر ، " يا بني أقم  الصلاة " ، بفتح الياء البزي عن ابن كثير  وحفص ،  وبإسكانها القواس ، والباقون بكسرها . ( ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حملته أمه وهنا على وهن   ) قال ابن عباس    : شدة بعد شدة . وقال الضحاك    : ضعفا على ضعف . قال مجاهد    : مشقة على مشقة . وقال الزجاج    : المرأة إذا حملت توالى عليها الضعف والمشقة   . ويقال : الحمل ضعف ، والطلق ضعف ، والوضع ضعف . ) ( وفصاله ) أي : فطامه ( في عامين أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلي المصير   ) المرجع ، قال سفيان بن عيينة  في هذه الآية : من صلى الصلوات الخمس فقد شكر الله ، ومن دعا للوالدين في أدبار الصلوات الخمس فقد شكر الوالدين   . 
[ ص: 288 ]   ( وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا واتبع سبيل من أناب إلي ثم إلي مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ( 15 ) يابني إنها إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل فتكن في صخرة أو في السماوات أو في الأرض يأت بها الله إن الله لطيف خبير   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا   ) أي : بالمعروف ، وهو البر والصلة والعشرة الجميلة ( واتبع سبيل من أناب إلي   ) أي : دين من أقبل إلى طاعتي ، وهو النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه . قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : يريد أبا بكر ،  وذلك أنه حين أسلم أتاه عثمان ،  وطلحة ،  والزبير ،   وسعد بن أبي وقاص ،   وعبد الرحمن بن عوف ،  فقالوا  له : قد صدقت هذا الرجل وآمنت به ؟ قال : نعم ، هو صادق ، فآمنوا به ، ثم  حملهم إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى أسلموا ، فهؤلاء لهم سابقة  الإسلام . أسلموا بإرشاد أبي بكر    . قال الله تعالى : ( واتبع سبيل من أناب إلي   ) يعني أبا بكر ،    ( ثم إلي مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون   ) وقيل : نزلت هاتان الآيتان في  سعد بن أبي وقاص  وأمه ، وقد مضت القصة وقيل : الآية عامة في حق كافة الناس . ( يا بني إنها إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل    ) الكناية في قوله : " إنها " راجعة إلى الخطيئة ، وذلك أن ابن لقمان قال  لأبيه : يا أبت إن عملت الخطيئة حيث لا يراني أحد كيف يعلمها الله ؟ فقال :  ( يا بني إنها إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل فتكن في صخرة   ) قال قتادة    : تكن في جبل . وقال ابن عباس    : في صخرة تحت الأرضين السبع ، وهي التي تكتب فيها أعمال الفجار ، وخضرة السماء منها . قال  السدي     : خلق الله الأرض على حوت - وهو النون الذي ذكر الله - عز وجل - في  القرآن " ن والقلم " - والحوت في الماء ، والماء على ظهر صفاة ، والصفاة  على ظهر ملك ، والملك على صخرة ،   [ ص: 289 ] وهي الصخرة التي ذكرها لقمان ليست في السماء ولا في الأرض ، والصخرة على الريح   ( أو في السماوات أو في الأرض يأت بها الله إن الله لطيف   ) باستخراجها ) ( خبير ) عالم بمكانها ، قال الحسن    : معنى الآية هو الإحاطة بالأشياء ، صغيرها وكبيرها ، وفي بعض الكتب إن هذه الكلمة آخر كلمة تكلم بها لقمان فانشقت مرارته من هيبتها فمات . 
( يابني أقم الصلاة وأمر بالمعروف وانه عن المنكر واصبر على ما أصابك إن ذلك من عزم الأمور   ( 17 ) ولا تصعر خدك للناس ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور   ( 18 ) واقصد في مشيك واغضض من صوتك إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير   ( 19 ) ) 

 ( يا بني أقم الصلاة وأمر بالمعروف وانه عن المنكر واصبر على ما أصابك   ) يعني من الأذى ( إن ذلك من عزم الأمور   ) يريد الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر ، والصبر على الأذى فيهما ، من الأمور الواجبة التي أمر الله بها ، أو من الأمور التي يعزم عليها لوجوبها . ( ولا تصعر خدك للناس   ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وابن عامر ،  وعاصم ،  وأبو جعفر ،  ويعقوب    : " ولا تصعر " بتشديد العين من غير ألف ، وقرأ الآخرون : " تصاعر " بالألف ، يقال : صعر وجهه وصاعر : إذا مال وأعرض تكبرا ، ورجل أصعر : أي : مائل العنق . قال ابن عباس    : يقول : لا تتكبر فتحقر الناس وتعرض عنهم بوجهك إذا كلموك . وقال مجاهد    : هو الرجل يكون بينك وبينه إحنة فتلقاه فيعرض عنك بوجهه . وقال عكرمة    : هو الذي إذا سلم عليه لوى عنقه تكبرا . وقال الربيع بن أنس  وقتادة    : ولا تحتقر الفقراء ليكن الفقير والغني عندك سواء ( ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا   ) خيلاء ( إن الله لا يحب كل مختال   ) في مشيه ) ( فخور ) على الناس . ( واقصد في مشيك   ) أي : ليكن مشيك قصدا لا تخيلا ولا إسراعا . وقال عطاء    : امش بالوقار والسكينة ، كقوله : " يمشون على الأرض هونا   " ( الفرقان - 63 ) ( واغضض من صوتك   ) انقص من صوتك ، وقال مقاتل    : اخفض صوتك ( إن أنكر الأصوات   ) أقبح الأصوات   ( لصوت الحمير   ) أوله زفير وآخره شهيق ، وهما صوت أهل النار   .   [ ص: 290 ] 

 وقال موسى بن أعين    : سمعت  سفيان الثوري  يقول في قوله : ( إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير   ) قال : صياح كل شيء تسبيح لله إلا الحمار   . وقال جعفر الصادق  في قوله : ( إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير   ) قال : هي العطسة القبيحة المنكرة . قال وهب    : تكلم لقمان باثنى عشر ألف باب من الحكمة ، أدخلها الناس في كلامهم وقضاياهم وحكمهم   : قال خالد الربعي    : كان لقمان  عبدا  حبشيا فدفع مولاه إليه شاة وقال : اذبحها وائتني بأطيب مضغتين منها ،  فأتاه باللسان والقلب ، ثم دفع إليه شاة أخرى ، وقال : اذبحها وائتني بأخبث  مضغتين منها فأتاه باللسان والقلب ، فسأله مولاه ، فقال : ليس شيء أطيب  منهما إذا طابا ولا أخبث منهما إذا خبثا   . 
( ألم تروا أن الله سخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وأسبغ عليكم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير   ( 20 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ألم تروا أن الله سخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وأسبغ عليكم   ) أتم وأكمل ) ( نعمه ) قرأ أهل المدينة ،  وأبو عمرو ،  وحفص    : " نعمه " بفتح العين وضم الهاء على الجمع ، وقرأ الآخرون منونة على الواحد ، ومعناها الجمع أيضا كقوله : " وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها   " ( إبراهيم - 14 ) ( ظاهرة وباطنة   ) قال عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : النعمة الظاهرة : الإسلام والقرآن ، والباطنة : ما ستر عليك من الذنوب ولم يعجل عليك بالنقمة وقال الضحاك    : الظاهرة : حسن الصورة وتسوية الأعضاء ، والباطنة : المعرفة . وقال مقاتل    : الظاهرة : تسوية الخلق ، والرزق ، والإسلام . والباطنة : ما ستر من الذنوب . وقال الربيع     : الظاهرة بالجوارح ، والباطنة : بالقلب . وقيل : الظاهرة : الإقرار  باللسان ، والباطنة : الاعتقاد بالقلب . وقيل : الظاهرة : تمام الرزق  والباطنة : حسن الخلق . وقال عطاء    : الظاهرة : تخفيف الشرائع ، والباطنة : الشفاعة .   [ ص: 291 ] 

 وقال مجاهد    : الظاهرة  : ظهور الإسلام والنصر على الأعداء ، والباطنة : الإمداد بالملائكة . وقيل  : الظاهرة : الإمداد بالملائكة ، والباطنة : إلقاء الرعب في قلوب الكفار .  وقال سهل بن عبد الله    : الظاهرة : اتباع الرسول ، والباطنة : محبته . ( ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم   ) نزلت في النضر بن الحارث ،  وأبي بن خلف ،  وأمية بن خلف ،  وأشباههم كانوا يجادلون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الله وفي صفاته بغير علم ( ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير   ) 
( وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير   ( 21 ) ومن يسلم وجهه إلى الله وهو محسن فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى وإلى الله عاقبة الأمور   ( 22 ) ومن كفر فلا يحزنك كفره إلينا مرجعهم فننبئهم بما عملوا إن الله عليم بذات الصدور   ( 23 ) نمتعهم قليلا ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ   ( 24 ) ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا   ) قال الله - عز وجل - : ( أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير   ) وجواب " لو " محذوف ، ومجازه : يدعوهم فيتبعونه ، يعني : يتبعون الشيطان وإن كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير . ( ومن يسلم وجهه إلى الله   ) يعني : لله ، أي : يخلص دينه لله ، ويفوض أمره إلى الله ( وهو محسن   ) في عمله ( فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى   ) أي : اعتصم بالعهد الأوثق الذي لا يخاف انقطاعه ( وإلى الله عاقبة الأمور ومن كفر فلا يحزنك كفره إلينا مرجعهم فننبئهم بما عملوا إن الله عليم بذات الصدور نمتعهم قليلا   ) أي : نمهلهم ليتمتعوا بنعيم الدنيا قليلا إلى انقضاء آجالهم ( ثم نضطرهم   ) ثم نلجئهم ونردهم في الآخرة ( إلى عذاب غليظ ،   ) وهو عذاب النار . ( ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) 
[ ص: 292 ]   ( لله ما في السماوات والأرض إن الله هو الغني الحميد   ( 26 ) ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله إن الله عزيز حكيم   ( 27 ) ) 

 ( لله ما في السماوات والأرض إن الله هو الغني الحميد   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام   ) الآية . قال المفسرون : نزلت بمكة ،  قوله سبحانه وتعالى : " ويسئلونك عن الروح   " ، إلى قوله : " وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا   " ( الإسراء - 85 ) ، فلما هاجر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى المدينة  أتاه أحبار اليهود  فقالوا : يا محمد ،  بلغنا  عنك أنك تقول : " وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا " أفعنيتنا أم قومك ؟  فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : كلا قد عنيت ، قالوا : ألست تتلوا فيما جاءك  أنا أوتينا التوراة وفيها علم كل شيء ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : " هي في علم الله قليل وقد آتاكم الله ما إن عملتم به انتفعتم " ،  قالوا : يا محمد  كيف تزعم هذا وأنت تقول : " ومن يؤت الحكمة فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا   " ( البقرة - 269 ) ، فكيف يجتمع هذا علم قليل وخير كثير ؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية   . 

 قال قتادة    : إن المشركين قالوا : إن القرآن وما يأتي به محمد  يوشك أن ينفد فينقطع ، فنزلت : ( ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام   ) ، أي : بريت أقلاما ( والبحر يمده   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ويعقوب    : " والبحر " بالنصب عطفا على " ما " ، والباقون بالرفع على الاستئناف ) ( يمده ) أي : يزيده ، وينصب فيه ) ( من بعده ) خلفه ( سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله    ) وفي الآية اختصار تقديره : ولو أن ما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر  يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر يكتب بها كلام الله ما نفدت كلمات الله . ( إن الله عزيز حكيم   ) وهذه الآية على قول  عطاء بن يسار  مدنية ، وعلى قول غيره مكية ، وقالوا : إنما أمر اليهود  وفد قريش  أن يسألوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويقولوا له ذلك وهو بعد بمكة ،  والله أعلم . 
[ ص: 293 ]   ( ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة إن الله سميع بصير   ( 28 ) ( ألم تر أن الله يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري إلى أجل مسمى وأن الله بما تعملون خبير   ( 29 ) ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير   ( 30 ) ألم تر أن الفلك تجري في البحر بنعمة الله ليريكم من آياته إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور   ( 31 ) وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر فمنهم مقتصد وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا كل ختار كفور   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة   ) يعني كخلق نفس واحدة وبعثها لا يتعذر عليه شيء ( إن الله سميع بصير   ( ذلك بأن الله هو الحق   ) أي : ذلك الذي ذكرت لتعلموا أن الله هو الحق ( وأن ما يدعون من دونه الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير ألم تر أن الفلك تجري في البحر بنعمة الله   ) يريد أن ذلك من نعمة الله عليكم ( ليريكم من آياته   ) عجائبه ( إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار   ) على أمر الله ) ( شكور ) لنعمه . ( وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل   ) قال مقاتل    : كالجبال . وقال الكلبي     : كالسحاب . والظلل جمع الظلة شبه بها الموج في كثرتها وارتفاعها ، وجعل  الموج ، وهو واحد ، كالظلل وهي جمع ، لأن الموج يأتي منه شيء بعد شيء ( دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر فمنهم مقتصد   ) أي : عدل موف في البر بما عاهد الله عليه في البحر من التوحيد له ، يعني : ثبت على إيمانه .   [ ص: 294 ] 

 نزلت في  عكرمة بن أبي جهل  هرب عام الفتح إلى البحر فجاءهم ريح عاصف ، فقال عكرمة    : لئن أنجاني الله من هذا لأرجعن إلى محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولأضعن يدي في يده ، فسكنت الريح ، فرجع عكرمة  إلى مكة  فأسلم وحسن إسلامه وقال مجاهد    : فمنهم مقتصد في القول مضمر للكفر . وقال الكلبي    : مقتصد في القول ، أي : من الكفار ، لأن بعضهم كان أشد قولا وأغلى في الافتراء من بعض ( وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا كل ختار كفور   ) والختر أسوأ الغدر .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (333)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ السَّجْدَةِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
**الاية1 إلى الاية 16

( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم واخشوا يوما لا يجزي والد عن ولده ولا مولود هو جاز عن والده شيئا إن وعد الله حق فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور   ( 33 ) إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت إن الله عليم خبير   ( 34 ) ) 

 ( يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم واخشوا يوما لا يجزي   ) لا يقضي ولا يغني ( والد عن ولده ولا مولود هو جاز   ) مغن ( عن والده شيئا   ) قال ابن عباس    : كل امرئ يهمه نفسه ،   ( إن وعد الله حق فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور   ) يعني الشيطان . قال سعيد بن جبير    : هو أن يعمل المعصية ويتمنى المغفرة . ( إن الله عنده علم الساعة   ) الآية نزلت في الوارث بن عمرو بن حارثة ، بن محارب ، ابن حفصة ،  من أهل البادية أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسأله عن الساعة ووقتها وقال : إن أرضنا أجدبت فمتى   [ ص: 295 ] ينزل الغيث ؟ وتركت ، امرأتي حبلى ، فمتى تلد ؟ وقد علمت أين ولدت فبأي أرض أموت ؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية ( إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت   ) وقرأ أبي بن كعب    : " بأية أرض " ، والمشهور : " بأي أرض " لأن الأرض ليس فيها من علامات التأنيث شيء . 

 وقيل : أراد بالأرض المكان : أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الله ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن ساعدة  عن ابن شهاب ،  عن  سالم بن عبد الله ،  عن أبيه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " مفاتيح الغيب خمس   : إن الله عنده علم الساعة ، وينزل الغيث ، ويعلم ما في الأرحام ، وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا ، وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت "   . ( إن الله عليم خبير   ) 
سُورَةُ السَّجْدَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ


 مكية ، قال عطاء    : إلا ثلاث آيات من قوله " أفمن كان مؤمنا   " إلى آخر ثلاث آيات بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ) ( الم   ( 1 ) تنزيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين   ( 2 ) أم يقولون افتراه بل هو الحق من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يهتدون   ( 3 ) الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش ما لكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع أفلا تتذكرون   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( الم تنزيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين   ) قال مقاتل     : لا شك فيه أنه تنزيل من رب العالمين . ) ( أم يقولون ) بل يقولون ) (  افتراه ) وقيل الميم صلة ، أي : أيقولون افتراه ؟ استفهام توبيخ . وقيل : "  أم " بمعنى الواو ، أي : ويقولون افتراه . وقيل : فيه إضمار ، مجازه فهل  يؤمنون ، أم يقولون افتراه ، ثم قال : ) ( بل هو ) يعني القرآن ( الحق من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم   ) أي : لم يأتهم ( من نذير من قبلك   ) قال قتادة    : كانوا أمة أمية لم يأتهم نذير قبل محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقال ابن عباس  ، ومقاتل    : ذلك في الفترة التي كانت بين عيسى  ومحمد  صلوات الله عليهما ) ( لعلهم يهتدون ) ( الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش ما لكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع أفلا تتذكرون   ) 
[ ص: 300 ]   ) ( يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( يدبر الأمر   ) أي : يحكم الأمر وينزل القضاء والقدر ( من السماء إلى الأرض   ) وقيل : ينزل الوحي مع جبريل  من السماء إلى الأرض ) ( ثم يعرج ) يصعد ) ( إليه ) جبريل  بالأمر ( في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون    ) أي : في يوم واحد من أيام الدنيا وقدر مسيرة ألف سنة ، خمسمائة نزوله ،  وخمسمائة صعوده ، لأن ما بين السماء والأرض خمسمائة عام ، يقول : لو سار  فيه أحد من بني آدم لم يقطعه إلا في ألف سنة ، والملائكة يقطعون في يوم  واحد ، هذا في وصف عروج الملك من الأرض إلى السماء ،  وأما قوله : " تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة  " ( المعارج - 4 ) ، أراد مدة المسافة بين الأرض إلى سدرة المنتهى التي هي  مقام جبريل  ، يسير جبريل  والملائكة الذين معه من أهل مقامه مسيرة خمسين ألف سنة في يوم واحد من أيام الدنيا . هذا كله معنى قول مجاهد  والضحاك  وقوله : " إليه " أي : إلى الله . وقيل : على هذا التأويل ، أي : إلى مكان الملك الذي أمره الله - عز وجل - أن يعرج إليه . 

 وقال بعضهم : ألف سنة وخمسون ألف سنة كلها في القيامة ، يكون على بعضهم  أطول وعلى بعضهم أقصر ، معناه : يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض مدة أيام  الدنيا ، ثم يعرج أي : يرجع الأمر والتدبير إليه بعد فناء الدنيا ، وانقطاع  أمر الأمراء وحكم الحكام في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة ، وهو يوم القيامة ،  وأما قوله : " خمسين ألف سنة " فإنه أراد على الكافر يجعل الله ذلك اليوم  عليه مقدار خمسين ألف سنة ، وعلى المؤمن دون ذلك حتى جاء في الحديث :   " أنه يكون على المؤمن كقدر صلاة مكتوبة صلاها في الدنيا "   . وقال إبراهيم التيمي    : لا يكون على المؤمن إلا كما بين الظهر والعصر .   [ ص: 301 ] 

 ويجوز أن يكون هذا إخبارا عن شدته وهوله ومشقته . وقال  ابن أبي مليكة    : دخلت أنا وعبد الله بن فيروز مولى عثمان بن عفان  على ابن عباس  فسأله ابن فيروز  عن هذه الآية وعن قوله خمسين ألف سنة ؟ فقال له ابن عباس    : أيام سماها الله لا أدري ما هي وأكره أن أقول في كتاب الله ما لا أعلم . 
( ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الرحيم   ( 6 ) الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين   ( 7 ) ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين   ( 8 ) ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون   ( 9 ) وقالوا أئذا ضللنا في الأرض أئنا لفي خلق جديد بل هم بلقاء ربهم كافرون   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة   ) يعني : ذلك الذي صنع ما ذكره من خلق السماوات والأرض عالم ما غاب عن الخلق وما حضر ) ( العزيز الرحيم ) ( الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه   ) قرأ نافع  وأهل الكوفة    : " خلقه " بفتح اللام على الفعل وقرأ الآخرون بسكونها ، أي : أحسن خلق كل شيء ، قال ابن عباس    : أتقنه وأحكمه . قال قتادة    : حسنه . وقال مقاتل     : علم كيف يخلق كل شيء ، من قولك : فلان يحسن كذا إذا كان يعلمه . وقيل :  خلق كل حيوان على صورته لم يخلق البعض على صورة البعض ، فكل حيوان كامل في  خلقه حسن ، وكل عضو من أعضائه مقدر بما يصلح به معاشه . ( وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين   ) يعني آدم . ( ثم جعل نسله   ) يعني ذريته ) ( من سلالة ) نطفة ، سميت سلالة لأنها تسل من الإنسان ) ( من ماء مهين ) أي : ضعيف وهو نطفة الرجل . ( ثم سواه   ) ثم سوى خلقه ( ونفخ فيه من روحه   ) ثم عاد إلى ذريته ، فقال : ( وجعل لكم   ) بعد أن كنتم نطفا ( السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون   ) يعني : لا تشكرون رب هذه النعم فتوحدونه . ) ( وقالوا ) يعني منكري البعث ( أئذا ضللنا   ) هلكنا ) ( في الأرض ) وصرنا ترابا ، وأصله   [ ص: 302 ] من قولهم : ضل الماء في اللبن إذا ذهب ( أئنا لفي خلق جديد   ) استفهام إنكار . قال الله - عز وجل - : ( بل هم بلقاء ربهم كافرون   ) أي : بالبعث بعد الموت . 
( قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم ثم إلى ربكم ترجعون   ( 11 ) ولو ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( قل يتوفاكم   ) يقبض أرواحكم ( ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم   ) أي : وكل بقبض أرواحكم وهو عزرائيل  ،  والتوفي استيفاء العدد ، معناه أنه يقبض أرواحهم حتى لا يبقى أحد من العدد  الذي كتب عليه الموت . وروي أن ملك الموت جعلت له الدنيا مثل راحة اليد  يأخذ منها صاحبها ما أحب من غير مشقة ، فهو يقبض أنفس الخلق في مشارق الأرض  ومغاربها ، وله أعوان من ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب . وقال ابن عباس    : إن خطوة ملك الموت ما بين المشرق والمغرب   . وقال مجاهد     : جعلت له الأرض مثل طست يتناول منها حيث يشاء . وفي بعض الأخبار : أن  ملك الموت على معراج بين السماء والأرض فينزع أعوانه روح الإنسان فإذا بلغ  ثغره نحره قبضه ملك الموت . 

 وروى خالد بن معدان  عن معاذ بن جبل  قال  : إن لملك الموت حربة تبلغ ما بين المشرق والمغرب ، وهو يتصفح وجوه الناس ،  فما من أهل بيت إلا وملك الموت يتصفحهم في كل يوم مرتين ، فإذا رأى إنسانا  قد انقضى أجله ضرب رأسه بتلك الحربة ، وقال : الآن يزار بك عسكر الأموات    . قوله : ( ثم إلى ربكم ترجعون   ) أي : تصيرون إليه أحياء فيجزيكم بأعمالكم . ( ولو ترى إذ المجرمون   ) المشركون ( ناكسو رءوسهم   ) مطأطؤ رءوسهم ( عند ربهم    ) حياء وندما ) ( ربنا ) أي : يقولون ربنا ) ( أبصرنا ) ما كنا به مكذبين  ) ( وسمعنا ) منك تصديق ما أتتنا به رسلك . وقيل : أبصرنا معاصينا وسمعنا  ما قيل فينا ) ( فارجعنا ) فأرددنا إلى الدنيا ( نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون   ) وجواب لو مضمر مجازه لرأيت العجب . 
[ ص: 303 ]   ( ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها ولكن حق القول مني لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين   ( 13 ) فذوقوا بما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا إنا نسيناكم وذوقوا عذاب الخلد بما كنتم تعملون   ( 14 ) إنما يؤمن بآياتنا الذين إذا ذكروا بها خروا سجدا وسبحوا بحمد ربهم وهم لا يستكبرون   ( 15 ) تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ( 16 ) ) 

 ( ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها   ) رشدها وتوفيقها للإيمان ( ولكن حق   ) وجب ( القول مني لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين   ) وهو قوله لإبليس : " لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين   " ( ص - 85 ) . ثم يقال لأهل النار - وقال مقاتل    : إذا دخلوا النار قالت لهم الخزنة - : ( فذوقوا بما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا   ) أي : تركتم الإيمان به في الدنيا ( إنا نسيناكم   ) تركناكم ( وذوقوا عذاب الخلد بما كنتم تعملون   ) من الكفر والتكذيب . قوله - عز وجل - : ( إنما يؤمن بآياتنا الذين إذا ذكروا بها   ) وعظوا بها ( خروا سجدا   ) سقطوا على وجوههم ساجدين ( وسبحوا بحمد ربهم   ) قيل : صلوا بأمر ربهم . وقيل : قالوا سبحان الله وبحمده ( وهم لا يستكبرون   ) عن الإيمان والسجود له . ) ( تتجافى ) ترتفع وتنبو ( جنوبهم عن المضاجع   ) جمع مضجع ، وهو الموضع الذي يضطجع عليه ، يعني الفرش ، وهم المتهجدون بالليل ، اللذين يقومون للصلاة . 

 واختلفوا في المراد بهذه الآية; قال أنس    : نزلت فينا معشر الأنصار ، كنا نصلي المغرب فلا نرجع إلى رحالنا حتى نصلي العشاء مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وعن أنس  أيضا قال :  نزلت في أناس من أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كانوا يصلون من صلاة  المغرب إلى صلاة العشاء وهو قول أبي حازم ومحمد بن المنكدر ، وقالا هي صلاة  الأوابين . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه قال : إن الملائكة لتحف بالذين يصلون بين المغرب والعشاء ، وهي صلاة الأوابين   .   [ ص: 304 ] 

 وقال عطاء    : هم الذين لا ينامون حتى يصلوا العشاء الآخرة . 

 وعن  أبي الدرداء  ، وأبي ذر  ،  وعبادة بن الصامت  رضي الله عنهم : هم الذين يصلون العشاء الآخرة والفجر في جماعة . 

 وروينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " من صلى العشاء في جماعة كان كقيام نصف ليلة ، ومن صلى الفجر في جماعة كان كقيام ليلة   . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن  سمي مولى أبي بكر بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن ابن صالح السمان  ، عن  أبي هريرة  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " لو يعلم الناس ما في النداء والصف الأول ثم لم يجدوا إلا أن يستهموا  عليه لاستهموا ، ولو يعلمون ما في التهجير لاستبقوا إليه ، ولو يعلمون ما  في العتمة والصبح لأتوهما ولو حبوا "   . 

 وأشهر الأقاويل أن المراد منه : صلاة الليل ، وهو قول الحسن  ، ومجاهد  ،  ومالك  ،  والأوزاعي  وجماعة . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  ، أخبرنا أبو علي إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرازق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن عاصم بن أبي النجود  ، عن أبي وائل  عن معاذ بن جبل  قال : كنت  مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في سفرنا فأصبحت يوما قريبا منه وهو يسير  فقلت : يا رسول الله أخبرني بعمل يدخلني الجنة ويباعدني من النار ، قال : "  قد سألت عن أمر عظيم ، وإنه ليسير على من يسره الله عليه ، تعبد الله ولا  تشرك به شيئا وتقيم الصلاة ، وتؤتي الزكاة ، وتصوم رمضان ، وتحج البيت " ،  ثم قال : " ألا أدلك على أبواب الخير : الصوم جنة ، والصدقة تطفىء الخطيئة ،  وصلاة الرجل في جوف الليل " ، ثم قرأ : " تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع " حتى  بلغ " جزاء بما كانوا يعملون " ، ثم قال ألا أخبرك برأس الأمر وعموده وذروة  سنامه ؟ قلت : بلى يا رسول الله ، قال : " رأس الأمر الإسلام ، وعموده  الصلاة ، وذروة سنامه الجهاد . ثم قال : ألا أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله ؟ قلت :  بلى يا نبي الله ، قال : فأخذ بلسانه فقال : اكفف عليك هذا ، فقلت : يا نبي  الله وإنا لمؤاخذون بما نتكلم به ؟ قال : ثكلتك أمك يا معاذ  وهل يكب   [ ص: 305 ] الناس في النار على وجوههم ، أو قال على مناخرهم ، إلا حصائد ألسنتهم "   . 

 حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد الحنفي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أحمد المخلدي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن صالح  ، حدثني معاوية بن صالح  ، حدثني  ربيعة بن يزيد  ، عن  أبي إدريس الخولاني ،  عن  أبي أمامة الباهلي  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " عليكم بقيام الليل فإنه دأب الصالحين قبلكم ، وقربة لكم إلى ربكم ، ومكفرة للسيئات ، ومنهاة عن الإثم "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، أخبرنا روح بن أسلم  ، أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة  ، أخبرنا عطاء بن السائب  ، عن  مرة الهمداني  ، عن ابن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " عجب ربنا من رجلين : رجل ثار عن وطائه ولحافه من بين حيه وأهله إلى  صلاته " ، فيقول الله لملائكته : انظروا إلى عبدي ثار عن فراشه ووطائه من  بين حيه وأهله إلى صلاته رغبة فيما عندي وشفقا مما عندي ، ورجل غزا في سبيل  الله فانهزم معه أصحابه ، فعلم ما عليه في الانهزام وما له في الرجوع ،  فرجع فقاتل حتى أهريق دمه ، فيقول الله لملائكته : " انظروا إلى عبدي رجع  رغبة فيما عندي وشفقا مما عندي حتى أهريق دمه " ]   .   [ ص: 306 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس المحبوبي  ، أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، أخبرنا قتيبة بن سعيد  ، أخبرنا أبو عوانة  ، عن أبي بشر  ، عن حميد بن عبد الرحمن الحميري  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " أفضل الصيام بعد شهر رمضان شهر الله المحرم ، وأفضل الصلاة بعد الفريضة صلاة الليل "   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن  يحيى بن أبي كثير  ، عن ابن معانق  ، عن أبي مالك الأشعري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " إن في الجنة غرفا يرى ظاهرها من باطنها ، وباطنها من ظاهرها ، أعدها  الله لمن ألان الكلام ، وأطعم الطعام ، وتابع الصيام ، وصلى بالليل والناس  نيام "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أصبغ  ، أخبرني  عبد الله بن وهب  ، أخبرني يونس  عن ابن شهاب  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن أبي سنان  ، أخبرني أنه سمع  أبا هريرة  في قصصه يذكر عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه كان يقول :   " إن أخا لكم لا يقول الرفث " يعني بذلك عبد الله بن رواحة  ، قال : 


**وفينا رسول الله يتلو كتابه إذا انشق معروف من الفجر ساطع     أرانا الهدى بعد العمى فقلوبنا 
به موقنات أن ما قال واقع     يبيت يجافي جنبه عن فراشه 
إذا استثقلت بالكافرين المضاجع* 
*قوله - عز وجل - : ( يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا   ) قال ابن عباس    : خوفا من النار وطمعا في الجنة ( ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ) قيل : أراد به الصدقة المفروضة . وقيل : عام في الواجب والتطوع . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (334)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
**الاية1 إلى الاية 4

( فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون   ( 17 ) ) 

 ( فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم   ) قرأ حمزة  ويعقوب    : " أخفي لهم " ساكنة الياء ، أي : أنا أخفي لهم ومن حجته قراءة ابن مسعود    " نخفي " بالنون . وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها . ( من قرة أعين   ) مما تقر به أعينهم ( جزاء بما كانوا يعملون   )   [ ص: 307 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن نصر  ، أخبرنا أبو أسامة  عن الأعمش  ، أخبرنا أبو صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " يقول الله تبارك وتعالى أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر ذخرا بله ما أطلعتم عليه " ، ثم قرأ : ( فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون   ) 

 قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : هذا مما لا تفسير له . وعن بعضهم قال : أخفوا أعمالهم فأخفى الله ثوابهم . 
( أفمن كان مؤمنا كمن كان فاسقا لا يستوون   ( 18 ) أما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم جنات المأوى نزلا بما كانوا يعملون   ( 19 ) وأما الذين فسقوا فمأواهم النار كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها وقيل لهم ذوقوا عذاب النار الذي كنتم به تكذبون   ( 20 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( أفمن كان مؤمنا كمن كان فاسقا لا يستوون   ) نزلت في  علي بن أبي طالب  والوليد بن عقبة بن أبي معيط  أخي عثمان  لأمه ، وذلك أنه كان بينهما تنازع وكلام في شيء ، فقال الوليد بن عقبة  لعلي  اسكت فإنك صبي وأنا والله أبسط منك لسانا ، وأحد منك سنانا ، وأشجع منك جنانا ، وأملأ منك حشوا في الكتيبة . فقال له علي    : اسكت فإنك فاسق ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( أفمن كان مؤمنا كمن كان فاسقا لا يستوون   ) ولم يقل : لا يستويان ، لأنه لم يرد مؤمنا واحدا وفاسقا واحدا ، بل أراد جميع المؤمنين وجميع الفاسقين . (أما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم جنات المأوى   ) التي يأوي إليها المؤمنون ( نزلا بما كانوا يعملون وأما الذين فسقوا فمأواهم النار كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها وقيل لهم ذوقوا عذاب النار الذي كنتم به تكذبون   )
[ ص: 308 ]   ) ( ولنذيقنهم من العذاب الأدنى دون العذاب الأكبر لعلهم يرجعون   ( 21 ) ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه ثم أعرض عنها إنا من المجرمين منتقمون   ( 22 ) ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فلا تكن في مرية من لقائه وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل   ( 23 ) ) 

 ( ولنذيقنهم من العذاب الأدنى دون العذاب الأكبر   ) أي : سوى العذاب الأكبر ( لعلهم يرجعون   ) قال أبي بن كعب  ، والضحاك  ، والحسن  ، وإبراهيم    : " العذاب الأدنى " مصائب الدنيا وأسقامها ، وهو رواية الوالبي عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - . وقال عكرمة  عنه : هو الحدود . وقال مقاتل    : الجوع سبع سنين بمكة  حتى أكلوا الجيف والعظام والكلاب . وقال ابن مسعود    : هو القتل بالسيف يوم بدر  وهو قول قتادة   والسدي    ( دون العذاب الأكبر   ) يعني : عذاب الآخرة ( لعلهم يرجعون   ) إلى الإيمان ، يعني : من بقي منهم بعد بدر وبعد القحط . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه ثم أعرض عنها إنا من المجرمين   ) يعني : المشركين ) ( منتقمون ) ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فلا تكن في مرية من لقائه   ) يعني : فلا تكن في شك من لقاء موسى  ليلة المعراج ، قاله ابن عباس  وغيره . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن بشار  ، أخبرنا غندر  ، عن شعبة  ، عن قتادة  رحمه الله قال : وقال لي خليفة ، أخبرنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، أخبرنا سعيد  عن قتادة  ، عن أبي العالية  قال : أخبرنا ابن عم نبيكم - يعني ابن عباس    - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " رأيت ليلة أسري بي موسى  رجلا آدم طوالا جعدا كأنه من رجال شنوءة ، ورأيت عيسى  رجلا مربوعا مربوع الخلق إلى الحمرة والبياض ، سبط   [ ص: 309 ] الرأس ، ورأيت مالكا  خازن النار ، والدجال في آيات أراهن الله إياه فلا تكن في مرية من لقائه "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو صالح أحمد بن عبد الملك المؤذن  ، أخبرنا عبد الله المحاملي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن إبراهيم البزاز  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يونس  ، أخبرنا عمر بن حبيب القاضي  ، أخبرنا سليمان التيمي  ، عن أنس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " لما أسري بي إلى السماء رأيت موسى  يصلي في قبره "   . 

 وروينا في المعراج أنه رآه في السماء السادسة ومراجعته في أمر الصلاة . 

 قال  السدي    : " فلا تكن في مرية من لقائه " ، أي : من تلقي موسى  كتاب الله بالرضا والقبول . 

 ) ( وجعلناه ) يعني : الكتاب وهو التوراة ، وقال قتادة    : موسى    ( هدى لبني إسرائيل   ) 
( وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون   ( 24 ) إن ربك هو يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ( 25 ) أولم يهد لهم كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم إن في ذلك لآيات أفلا يسمعون   ( 26 ) أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون   ( 27 ) ) 

 ( وجعلنا منهم   ) يعني : من بني إسرائيل    ) ( أئمة ) قادة في الخير يقتدى بهم ، يعني : الأنبياء الذين كانوا فيهم . وقال قتادة    : أتباع الأنبياء ) ( يهدون ) يدعون ( بأمرنا لما صبروا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  ،  بكسر اللام وتخفيف الميم ، أي : لصبرهم ، وقرأ الباقون بفتح اللام وتشديد  الميم ، أي : حين صبروا على دينهم وعلى البلاء من عدوهم بمصر ( وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون إن ربك هو يفصل   ) يقضي ( بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون أولم يهد   ) لم يتبين ( لهم كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم إن في ذلك لآيات أفلا يسمعون   ) آيات الله وعظاته فيتعظون بها . ( أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز   ) أي : اليابسة الغليظة التي لا نبات فيها ، قال ابن عباس    : هي أرض باليمن    . وقال مجاهد    : هي أرض بابين ( فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم   )   [ ص: 310 ] من العشب والتبن ) ( وأنفسهم ) من الحبوب والأقوات ) ( أفلا يبصرون ) 
( ويقولون متى هذا الفتح إن كنتم صادقين   ( 28 ) قل يوم الفتح لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم ولا هم ينظرون   ( 29 ) فأعرض عنهم وانتظر إنهم منتظرون   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( ويقولون متى هذا الفتح إن كنتم صادقين   ) قيل : أراد بيوم الفتح يوم القيامة الذي فيه الحكم بين العباد ، قال قتادة     : قال أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للكفار : إن لنا يوما نتنعم  فيه ونستريح ويحكم بيننا وبينكم ، فقالوا استهزاء : متى هذا الفتح ؟ أي :  القضاء والحكم ، وقال الكلبي    : يعني فتح مكة    . وقال  السدي    : يوم بدر  لأن أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقولون لهم : إن الله ناصرنا ومظهرنا عليكم ، فيقولون متى هذا الفتح . ( قل يوم الفتح   ) يوم القيامة ( لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم   ) ومن حمل الفتح على فتح مكة  أو القتل يوم بدر  قال : معناه لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم إذا جاءهم العذاب وقتلوا ( ولا هم ينظرون   ) لا يمهلون ليتوبوا ويعتذروا . ( فأعرض عنهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : نسختها آية السيف ( وانتظر إنهم منتظرون   ) قيل : انتظر موعدي لك بالنصر إنهم منتظرون بك حوادث الزمان . وقيل : انتظر عذابنا فيهم فإنهم منتظرون ذلك . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أبو نعيم  ، أخبرنا سفيان  ، عن سعد بن إبراهيم  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن هرمز  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أنه قال : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقرأ في الفجر يوم الجمعة ( آلم تنزيل   ) و ( هل أتى على الإنسان   )   .   [ ص: 311 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، أخبرنا أبو نعيم  ، أخبرنا سفيان  ، عن ليث  ، عن  أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  قال : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا ينام حتى يقرأ : " تبارك " و " آلم تنزيل "   .          
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ) ( يا أيها النبي اتق الله ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين إن الله كان عليما حكيما   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( يا أيها النبي اتق الله   ) نزلت في  أبي سفيان بن حرب  ،  وعكرمة بن أبي جهل  ، وأبي الأعور  وعمرو بن سفيان السلمي  ، وذلك أنهم قدموا المدينة فنزلوا على عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول  رأس المنافقين بعد قتال أحد ، وقد أعطاهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الأمان على أن يكلموه ، فقام معهم  عبد الله بن سعد بن أبي سرح  ، وطعمة بن أبيرق  ، فقالوا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وعنده  عمر بن الخطاب     : ارفض ذكر آلهتنا ، اللات والعزى ومناة ، وقل : إن لها شفاعة لمن عبدها ،  وندعك وربك ، فشق على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قولهم ، فقال عمر    : يا رسول الله ائذن لنا في قتلهم ، فقال : إني قد أعطيتهم الأمان ، فقال عمر    : اخرجوا في لعنة الله وغضبه ، فأمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عمر  أن يخرجهم من المدينة  فأنزل الله تعالى : 

 ( يا أيها النبي اتق الله   ) أي : دم على التقوى ، كالرجل يقول لغيره وهو قائم : قم هاهنا ، أي : اثبت قائما . 

 وقيل الخطاب مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمراد به الأمة . وقال الضحاك    : معناه اتق الله ولا تنقض العهد الذي بينك وبينهم .   [ ص: 316 ] 

 ( ولا تطع الكافرين   ) من أهل مكة  ، يعني : أبا سفيان  ، وعكرمة  ، وأبا الأعور    ) ( والمنافقين ) من أهل المدينة  ، عبد الله بن أبي  ،  وعبد الله بن سعد  ، وطعمة    ( إن الله كان عليما   ) بخلقه ، قبل أن يخلقهم ) ( حكيما ) فيما دبره لهم . 
( واتبع ما يوحى إليك من ربك إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   ( 2 ) وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا   ( 3 ) ما  جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تظاهرون منهن  أمهاتكم وما جعل أدعياءكم أبناءكم ذلكم قولكم بأفواهكم والله يقول الحق وهو  يهدي السبيل   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( واتبع ما يوحى إليك من ربك إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا   ) قرأ أبو عمرو    : " يعملون خبيرا " و " يعملون بصيرا " بالياء فيهما ، وقرأ غيره بالتاء . ( وتوكل على الله   ) ثق بالله ( وكفى بالله وكيلا   ) حافظا لك ، وقيل : كفيلا برزقك . قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه   ) نزلت في أبي معمر ، جميل بن معمر الفهري  ، وكان رجلا لبيبا حافظا لما يسمع ، فقالت قريش    : ما حفظ أبو معمر  هذه  الأشياء إلا وله قلبان ، وكان يقول : إن لي قلبين أعقل بكل واحد منهما  أفضل من عقل محمد ، فلما هزم الله المشركين يوم بدر انهزم أبو معمر فيهم ،  فلقيه أبو سفيان  وإحدى نعليه بيده ، والأخرى في رجله ، فقال له : يا أبا معمر  ما حال الناس ؟ قال انهزموا ، قال : فما لك إحدى نعليك في يدك والأخرى في رجلك ؟ فقال أبو معمر    : ما شعرت إلا أنهما في رجلي ، فعلموا يومئذ أنه لو كان له قلبان لما نسي نعله في يده . 

 وقال الزهري  ومقاتل  هذا  مثل ضربه الله - عز وجل - للمظاهر من امرأته وللمتبني ولد غيره ، يقول :  فكما لا يكون لرجل قلبان كذلك لا تكون امرأة المظاهر أمه حتى تكون أمان ،  ولا يكون له ولد واحد ابن رجلين .   [ ص: 317 ] 

 ( وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم   ) قرأ أهل الشام  والكوفة    : " اللائي " هاهنا وفي سورة الطلاق بياء بعد الهمزة ، وقرأ قالون عن نافع  ويعقوب  بغير ياء بعد الهمزة ، وقرأ الآخرون بتليين الهمزة ، وكلها لغات معروفة ، " تظاهرون " قرأ عاصم  بالألف وضم التاء وكسر الهاء مخففا ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بفتح التاء والهاء مخففا وقرأ ابن عامر  بفتحها وتشديد الظاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها وتشديد الظاء والهاء من غير ألف بينهما . 

وصورة الظهار    : أن يقول الرجل لامرأته : أنت علي كظهر أمي . يقول الله تعالى : ما جعل  نساءكم اللائي تقولون لهن هذا في التحريم كأمهاتكم ، ولكنه منكر وزور ،  وفيه كفارة نذكرها إن شاء الله تعالى في سورة المجادلة . 

 ( وما جعل أدعياءكم   ) يعني : من تبنيتموه ) ( أبناءكم ) فيه نسخ التبني ،  وذلك أن الرجل في الجاهلية كان يتبنى الرجل فيجعله كالابن المولود له ،  يدعوه الناس إليه ، ويرث ميراثه ، وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعتق زيد بن حارثة بن شراحيل الكلبي  ، وتبناه قبل الوحي ، وآخى بينه وبين حمزة بن عبد المطلب  ، فلما تزوج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - زينب بنت جحش  وكانت تحت  زيد بن حارثة  ، قال المنافقون تزوج محمد  امرأة ابنه وهو ينهى الناس عن ذلك ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية ونسخ التبني ( ذلكم قولكم بأفواهكم   ) لا حقيقة له يعني قولهم زيد بن محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وادعاء نسب لا حقيقة له ( والله يقول الحق   ) أي : قوله الحق ( وهو يهدي السبيل   ) أي : يرشد إلى سبيل الحق . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (335)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية5 إلى الاية 19


( ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم فإخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( ادعوهم لآبائهم   ) الذين ولدوهم ( هو أقسط   ) أعدل ( عند الله   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا معلى بن أسد  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن المختار  ، أخبرنا  موسى بن عقبة  ، حدثني سالم  عن عبد الله بن عمر  أن  زيد بن حارثة  مولى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : ما كنا ندعوه إلا زيد بن محمد حتى نزل القرآن   .   [ ص: 318 ] 

 ( ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم فإخوانكم   ) أي : فهم إخوانكم ( في الدين ومواليكم   ) إن كانوا محررين وليسوا ببنيكم ، أي : سموهم بأسماء إخوانكم في الدين . وقيل : " مواليكم " أي : أولياءكم في الدين ( وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به   ) قبل النهي فنسبتموه إلى غير أبيه ( ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم   ) من دعائهم إلى غير آبائهم بعد النهي . 

 وقال قتادة : " فيما أخطأتم به " أن تدعوه لغير أبيه ، وهو يظن أنه كذلك .   ومحل " ما " في قوله تعالى : " ما تعمدت " خفض ردا على " ما " التي في   قوله " فيما أخطأتم به " مجازه : ولكن فيما تعمدت قلوبكم . 

 ( وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن بشار  ، أخبرنا غندر  ، أخبرنا شعبة  عن عاصم  ، قال : سمعت أبا عثمان  قال : سمعت سعدا  ، وهو أول من رمى بسهم في سبيل الله ، وأبا بكرة  وكان قد تسور حصن الطائف  في أناس ، فجاءا إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالا سمعنا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " من ادعى إلى غير أبيه وهو يعلم فالجنة عليه حرام "   . 
( النبي  أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم  وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض  في كتاب الله من المؤمنين والمهاجرين إلا  أن تفعلوا إلى أوليائكم معروفا  كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا   ( 6 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم   ) يعني من بعضهم ببعض في نفوذ حكمه عليهم ووجوب طاعته عليهم . وقال ابن عباس   وعطاء      : يعني إذا دعاهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ودعتهم أنفسهم إلى شيء   كانت طاعة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أولى بهم من طاعتهم أنفسهم . وقال ابن زيد      : النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم فيما قضى فيهم ، كما أنت أولى بعبدك   فيما قضيت عليه   . وقيل : هو أولى بهم في الحمل على الجهاد وبذل النفس   دونه .   [ ص: 319 ] وقيل : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخرج إلى الجهاد فيقول قوم : نذهب فنستأذن من آبائنا وأمهاتنا ، فنزلت الآية . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد  ، أخبرنا أبو عامر  ، أخبرنا فليح  ، عن هلال بن علي بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي عمرة  عن  أبي هريرة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " ما من مؤمن إلا أنا أولى به في الدنيا والآخرة " ، اقرأوا إن شئتم ( النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم   ) فأيما مؤمن مات وترك مالا فليرثه عصبته ، ومن ترك دينا أو ضياعا فليأتني فأنا مولاه "   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وأزواجه أمهاتهم   ) وفي حرف أبي : ( وأزواجه وأمهاتهم وهو أب لهم ) وهن أمهات المؤمنين في تعظيم حقهن وتحريم نكاحهن على التأبيد ،   لا في النظر إليهن والخلوة بهن ، فإنه حرام في حقهن كما في حق الأجانب ،   قال الله تعالى : " وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب " (  الأحزاب  - 53 ) ، ولا يقال لبناتهن هن أخوات المؤمنين ولا لأخوانهن  وأخواتهن هم  أخوال المؤمنين وخالاتهم . 

 قال الشافعي : تزوج الزبير  أسماء بنت أبي بكر  ، وهي أخت أم المؤمنين ، ولم يقل هي خالة المؤمنين . 

 واختلفوا في أنهن هل كن أمهات النساء المؤمنات ؟ قيل : كن أمهات المؤمنين والمؤمنات جميعا . 

 وقيل كن أمهات المؤمنين دون النساء ، روى الشعبي  عن مسروق أن امرأة قالت لعائشة  رضي الله عنها : قالت يا أمه! فقالت لست لك بأم إنما أنا أم رجالكم فبان بهذا معنى هذه الأمومة وهو تحريم نكاحهن    . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله   ) يعني : في الميراث ، قال قتادة   : كان المسلمون يتوارثون بالهجرة    . قال الكلبي      : آخى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين الناس ، فكان يؤاخي بين   رجلين فإذا مات أحدهما ورثه الآخر دون عصبته ، حتى نزلت هذه الآية : ( وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله   ) في حكم الله ) ( من المؤمنين ) الذين آخى رسول الله   [ ص:  320 ]    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بينهم ) ( والمهاجرين ) يعني ذوي  القرابات ،  بعضهم أولى بميراث بعض من أن يرث بالإيمان والهجرة ، فنسخت هذه  الآية الموارثة بالمؤاخاة والهجرة وصارت بالقرابة . 

 قوله : ( إلا أن تفعلوا إلى أوليائكم معروفا     ) أراد بالمعروف الوصية للذين يتولونه من المعاقدين ، وذلك أن الله لما   نسخ التوارث بالحلف والهجرة أباح أن يوصي الرجل لمن يتولاه بما أحب من ثلثه   . 

 وقال مجاهد : أراد بالمعروف النصرة وحفظ الحرمة لحق الإيمان والهجرة . 

 وقيل : أراد بالآية إثبات الميراث بالإيمان والهجرة ، يعني : وأولوا الأرحام من المؤمنين والمهاجرين بعضهم أولى ببعض ، أي : لا توارث بين المسلم والكافر ولا   بين المهاجر وغير المهاجر إلا أن تفعلوا إلى أوليائكم معروفا ، أي : إلا   أن توصوا لذوي قراباتكم بشيء وإن كانوا من غير أهل الإيمان والهجرة ، وهذا   قول قتادة وعطاء وعكرمة . 

 ( كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا   ) أي : كان الذي ذكرت من أن أولي الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في اللوح المحفوظ مسطورا مكتوبا . وقال القرظي : في التوراة . 
( وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم وأخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا  ( 7 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم     ) على الوفاء بما حملوا وأن يصدق بعضهم بعضا ويبشر بعضهم ببعض . قال   مقاتل : أخذ ميثاقهم على أن يعبدوا الله ويدعوا إلى عبادة الله ويصدق بعضهم   بعضا وينصحوا لقومهم ( ومنك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم     ) خص هؤلاء الخمسة بالذكر من بين النبيين لأنهم أصحاب الكتب والشرائع   وأولوا العزم من الرسل ، وقدم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالذكر لما :     [ ص: 321 ] 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد الحديثي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن يعقوب المقرئ  ، أخبرنا محمد بن محمد بن سليمان الساعدي  ، أخبرنا هارون بن محمد بن بكار بن بلال  ، أخبرنا أبي ، أخبرنا  سعيد - يعني ابن بشير    - عن قتادة  عن الحسن  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " كنت أول النبيين في الخلق وآخرهم في البعث "   . 

 قال قتادة    : وذلك قول الله - عز وجل - : ( وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح   ) فبدأ به - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبلهم . 

 ( وأخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا   ) عهدا شديدا على الوفاء بما حملوا .
( ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم وأعد للكافرين عذابا أليما   ( 8 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جاءتكم جنود فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا وجنودا لم تروها وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا   ( 9 ) ) 

  ( ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم     ) يقول : أخذنا ميثاقهم لكي نسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم ، يعني النبيين عن   تبليغهم الرسالة . والحكمة في سؤالهم ، مع علمه أنهم صادقون ، تبكيت من   أرسلوا إليهم . 

 وقيل : ليسأل الصادقين عن عملهم لله - عز وجل - . وقيل : ليسأل الصادقين بأفواههم عن صدقهم في قلوبهم . ( وأعد للكافرين عذابا أليما   ) قوله - عز وجل - : )   ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم   ) وذلك حين حوصر المسلمون مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أيام الخندق    ( إذ جاءتكم جنود   ) يعني الأحزاب ، وهم قريش  ، وغطفان  ، ويهود قريظة  ، والنضير    ( فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا   ) وهي الصبا ، قال عكرمة      : قالت الجنوب للشمال ليلة الأحزاب انطلقي ننصر رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - فقالت الشمال إن الحرة لا تسري بالليل ، وكانت الريح التي   أرسلت عليهم الصبا  [ ص: 322 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا آدم  ، أخبرنا شعبة  ، عن الحكم  ، عن مجاهد ،  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " نصرت بالصبا ، وأهلكت عاد بالدبور   " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وجنودا لم تروها     ) وهم الملائكة ، ولم تقاتل الملائكة يومئذ ، فبعث الله عليهم تلك  الليلة  ريحا باردة فقلعت الأوتاد ، وقطعت أطناب الفساطيط ، وأطفأت النيران  ،  وأكفأت القدور ، وجالت الخيل بعضها في بعض ، وكثر تكبير الملائكة في  جوانب  عسكرهم حتى كان سيد كل حي يقول : يا بني فلان هلم إلي ، فإذا  اجتمعوا عنده  قال : النجاء النجاء ، لما بعث الله عليهم من الرعب فانهزموا  من غير قتال .  

 ( وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا   ) قال محمد بن إسحاق    : حدثني يزيد بن رومان  مولى آل الزبير  ، عن عروة بن الزبير  ومن لا أتهم ، عن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك  ، وعن الزهري  ،  وعاصم بن عمر بن قتادة  ، عن عبد الله بن أبي بكرة بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم  ، وعن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، وعن غيرهم من علمائنا ، دخل حديث بعضهم في بعض : أن نفرا من اليهود ، منهم سلام بن أبي الحقيق  ، وحيي بن أخطب  ، وكنانة بن الربيع بن أبي الحقيق  ، وهودة بن قيس  وأبي عمار الوائلي  ، في نفر من بني النضير  ونفر من بني وائل  ، وهم الذين حزبوا الأحزاب على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، خرجوا حتى قدموا على قريش  بمكة  فدعوهم إلى حرب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقالوا : إنا سنكون معكم عليه حتى نستأصله ، فقالت لهم قريش : يا معشر يهود  إنكم أهل الكتاب الأول والعلم بما أصبحنا نختلف فيه نحن ومحمد  ، فديننا خير أم دينه ؟ قالوا : بل دينكم خير من دينه ، وأنتم أولى بالحق منهم ، قال : فهم الذين أنزل الله فيهم : " ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يؤمنون بالجبت والطاغوت   " ، إلى قوله : " وكفى بجهنم سعيرا   " ( النساء 51 - 55 ) . 

 فلما قالوا ذلك لقريش  سرهم ما قالوا ونشطوا لما دعوهم إليه من حرب رسول الله ، فأجمعوا لذلك ، ثم خرج أولئك النفر من اليهود حتى جاءوا غطفان  من قيس غيلان  ، فدعوهم إلى ذلك وأخبروهم أنهم سيكونون معهم عليه ، وأن قريشا  قد بايعوهم على ذلك ، فأجابوهم . 

 فخرجت قريش  ، وقائدها  أبو سفيان بن حرب  ، وخرجت غطفان  ، وقائدها عيينة بن حصن بن حذيفة بن بدر  في فزارة  ، والحارث بن عوف بن أبي حارثة المري  في بني مرة  ، ومسعود بن   [ ص: 323 ] رخيلة بن نويرة بن طريف  فيمن تابعه من قومه من أشجع  

 فلما سمع بهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبما اجتمعوا له من الأمر ضرب الخندق  على المدينة    . 

وكان الذي أشار على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالخندق  سلمان الفارسي  ، وكان أول مشهد شهده سلمان  مع رسول الله     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يومئذ حر ، فقال : يا رسول الله إنا كنا   بفارس إذا حوصرنا خندقنا عليها ، فعمل فيه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   والمسلمون حتى أحكموه   . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن حامد الأصبهاني  ، أخبرنا محمد بن جعفر الطبري  ، حدثنا حماد بن الحسن  ، حدثنا محمد بن خالد بن عثمة  ، حدثنا كثير بن عبد الله  ، عن عمرو بن عوف  ، حدثني أبي عن أبيه قال : خط رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الخندق عام الأحزاب ثم قطع لكل عشرة أربعين ذراعا ، قال : فاحتج المهاجرون والأنصار في سلمان الفارسي  وكان رجلا قويا ، فقال المهاجرون : سلمان  منا ، وقال الأنصار : سلمان  منا ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " سلمان منا أهل البيت   " . 

قال عمرو بن عوف    : كنت أنا وسلمان  وحذيفة  والنعمان بن مقرن المازني وستة من الأنصار  في أربعين ذراعا فحفرنا حتى إذا كنا تحت ذي ناب  أخرج الله في بطن الخندق صخرة مروة كسرت حديدنا وشقت علينا ، فقلنا : يا سلمان  ارق   إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأخبره خبر هذه الصخرة ، فإما أن   يعدل عنها فإن المعدل قريب ، وإما أن يأمرنا فيه بأمره فإنا لا نحب أن   نجاوز خطه ، قال : فرقي سلمان  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو ضارب عليه قبة تركية ، فقال : يا رسول الله خرجت صخرة بيضاء مروة من بطن الخندق  فكسرت   حديدنا وشقت علينا حتى ما يحيك فيها قليل ولا كثير ، فمرنا فيها بأمرك ،   فإنا لا نحب أن نجاوز خطك ، فهبط رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع سلمان  الخندق والتسعة على شق الخندق ، فأخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المعول من سلمان  فضربها ضربة صدعها وبرق منها برق أضاء ما بين لابتيها - يعني المدينة      - حتى لكأن مصباحا في جوف بيت مظلم ، فكبر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - تكبير فتح وكبر المسلمون ، ثم ضربها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم   - الثانية وبرق منها برق أضاء ما بين لابتيها حتى لكأن مصباحا في جوف بيت   مظلم ، فكبر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تكبير فتح وكبر المسلمون ،   ثم ضربها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكسرها ، وبرق منها برق أضاء  ما  بين لابتيها حتى لكأن مصباحا في جوف بيت مظلم ، فكبر رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - تكبير فتح ، وكبر المسلمون ، فأخذ بيد سلمان  ورقي ، فقال   [ ص: 324 ] سلمان      : بأبي أنت وأمي يا رسول الله لقد رأيت شيئا ما رأيت مثله قط ، فالتفت   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى القوم فقال : " أرأيتم ما يقول سلمان      " ؟ قالوا : نعم يا رسول الله قال : " ضربت ضربتي الأولى فبرق الذي  رأيتم  ، أضاءت لي منها قصور الحيرة ومدائن كسرى كأنها أنياب الكلاب ،  فأخبرني جبريل  أن  أمتي ظاهرة عليها ، ثم  ضربت ضربتي الثانية فبرق الذي رأيتم ، أضاءت لي  منها قصور الحيرة من أرض  الروم كأنها أنياب الكلاب ، فأخبرني جبريل  أن أمتي ظاهرة عليها ، ثم ضربت ضربتي الثالثة فبرق الذي رأيتم ، أضاءت لي منها قصور صنعاء كأنها أنياب الكلاب ، وأخبرني جبريل  عليه   السلام أن أمتي ظاهرة عليها ، فأبشروا " ، فاستبشر المسلمون وقالوا الحمد   لله موعد صدق ، وعدنا النصر بعد الحصر ، فقال المنافقون : ألا تعجبون من محمد  يعدكم ويمنيكم الباطل ويخبركم أنه يبصر من يثرب  قصور الحيرة  ومدائن كسرى  ، وأنها تفتح لكم وأنتم إنما تحفرون الخندق من الفرق لا تستطيعون أن تبرزوا ؟ قال فنزل القرآن : ( وإذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورا   ) وأنزل الله هذه القصة : " قل اللهم مالك الملك   " الآية ( آل عمران - 26 ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد  ، أخبرنا معاوية بن عمرو  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق  ، عن حميد  قال : سمعت أنسا يقول : خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى الخندق فإذا المهاجرون  والأنصار  يحفرون في غداة باردة ، فلم يكن لهم عبيد يعملون ذلك عنهم ، فلما رأى ما بهم من النصب والجوع ، قال : " اللهم إن العيش عيش الآخرة ، فاغفر للأنصار والمهاجرة   " ، فقالوا مجيبين له : 


**نحن الذين بايعوا محمدا على الجهاد ما بقينا أبدا* *وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم  ، أخبرنا شعبة  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، عن البراء  قال : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينقل التراب يوم الخندق  حتى أغمر بطنه - أو اغبر - وهو يقول : والله لولا ما اهتدينا     ولا تصدقنا ولا صلينا 
فأنزلن سكينة علينا     وثبت الأقدام إن لاقينا 
إن الألى قد بغوا علينا     إذا أرادوا فتنة أبينا 


ويرفع بها صوته : أبينا أبينا .   [ ص: 325 ] 

 رجعنا إلى حديث ابن إسحاق  ، قال : فلما فرغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الخندق أقبلت قريش  حتى نزلت بمجتمع الأسيال  من رومة  من الجرف والغابة في عشرة آلاف من أحابيشهم ، ومن تابعهم من بني كنانة  وأهل تهامة ،  وأقبلت غطفان  ومن تابعهم من أهل نجد ،  حتى نزلوا بذنب نقمى  إلى جانب أحد  ، وخرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون ، حتى جعلوا ظهورهم إلى سلع  في ثلاثة آلاف من المسلمين ، فضرب هنالك عسكره والخندق  بينه وبين القوم . وأمر بالنساء والذراري فرفعوا في الآطام . 

 وخرج عدو الله حيي بن أخطب  من بني النضير  حتى أتى كعب بن أسد القرظي  ، صاحب عقد بني قريظة  وعهدهم ، وكان قد وادع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على قومه وعاهده على ذلك ، فلما سمع كعب  بحيي بن أخطب  أغلق دونه حصنه ، فاستأذن عليه فأبى أن يفتح له ، فناداه حيي : يا كعب  افتح لي ، فقال : ويحك يا حيي  إنك امرؤ مشؤوم وإني قد عاهدت محمدا  ،   فلست بناقض ما بيني وبينه ، ولم أر منه إلا وفاء وصدقا . قال : ويحك افتح   لي أكلمك ، قال : ما أنا بفاعل ، قال : والله إن أغلقت دوني إلا على  جشيشتك  أن آكل معك منها ، فأحفظ الرجل ، ففتح له ، فقال : ويحك يا كعب  جئتك بعز الدهر وببحر طام ، جئتك بقريش  على قادتها وسادتها حتى أنزلتهم بمجتمع الأسيال  من رومة  ، وبغطفان  على قادتها وسادتها حتى أنزلتهم بذنب نقمى  إلى جانب أحد  ، قد عاهدوني وعاقدوني أن لا يبرحوا حتى يستأصلوا محمدا  ومن معه . قال له كعب بن أسد    : جئتني والله بذل الدهر وبجهام قد هراق ماؤه برعد وبرق ، وليس فيه شيء ، فدعني ومحمدا  وما أنا عليه ، فإني لم أر من محمد  إلا صدقا ووفاء ، فلم يزل حيي بن أخطب  بكعب  يفتله في الذروة والغارب حتى سمح له ، على أن أعطاه من الله عهدا وميثاقا . لئن رجعت قريش  وغطفان  ولم يصيبوا محمدا  أن أدخل معك في حصنك حتى يصيبني ما أصابك ، فنقض كعب بن أسد  عهده وتبرأ مما كان عليه فيما كان بينه وبين رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 فلما انتهى إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الخبر وإلى المسلمين ، بعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  سعد بن معاذ  ، أحد بني عبد الأشهل  ، وهو يومئذ سيد الأوس  ،  وسعد بن عبادة  أحد بني ساعدة  ، وهو يومئذ سيد الخزرج  ، ومعهما عبد الله بن رواحة  أخو بني الحارث بن الخزرج  ،  وخوات بن جبير  ، أخو بني عمرو بن عوف  ، فقال : انطلقوا حتى تنظروا ، أحق ما بلغنا عن هؤلاء القوم أم لا ؟ فإن كان   [ ص:  326 ] حقا  فالحنوا لي لحنا أعرفه ، ولا تفتوا في أعضاد الناس ، وإن كانوا  على الوفاء  فيما بيننا وبينهم فاجهروا به جهرا للناس ، فخرجوا حتى أتوهم  فوجدوهم على  أخبث ما بلغهم منهم ، ونالوا من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - وقالوا :  لا عقد بيننا وبين محمد  ولا عهد ، فشاتمهم سعد بن عبادة  وشاتموه ، وكان رجلا فيه حدة ، فقال له  سعد بن معاذ    : دع عنك مشاتمتهم فإن ما بيننا وبينهم أربى من المشاتمة ، ثم أقبل سعد  وسعد  ومن   معهما إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسلموا عليه وقالوا : عضل   والقارة ، لغدر عضل والقارة بأصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،   أصحاب الرجيع :  خبيب بن عدي  وأصحابه; فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : الله أكبر أبشروا يا معشر المسلمين   . 
*
*يتبع*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (336)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية5 إلى الاية 19

 وعظم عند ذلك البلاء واشتد الخوف ، وأتاهم عدوهم من فوقهم ومن أسفل منهم   حتى ظن المؤمنون كل ظن ، ونجم النفاق من بعض المنافقين حتى قال معتب بن قشير  ، أخو بني عمرو بن عوف    : كان محمد  يعدنا أن نأكل كنوز كسرى  وقيصر  ، وأحدنا لا يقدر أن يذهب إلى الغائط ، ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورا ، وحتى قال أوس بن قيظي  ، أحد بني حارثة بن قيظي    : يا رسول الله إن بيوتنا عورة من العدو وذلك على ملأ من رجال قومه ، فائذن لنا فلنرجع إلى ديارنا فإنها خارجة من المدينة    . 

 فأقام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأقام المشركون عليه بضعا وعشرين   ليلة قريبا من شهر ، ولم يكن بين القوم حرب إلا الرمي بالنبل والحصى . 

 فلما اشتد البلاء على الناس بعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى عيينة بن حفص  ، وإلى الحارث بن عمر  ، وهما قائدا غطفان  ، فأعطاهما ثلث ثمار المدينة  على   أن يرجعا بمن معهما عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ، فجرى   بينه وبينهم الصلح ، حتى كتبوا الكتاب ولم تقع الشهادة ، فذكر ذلك رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لسعد بن معاذ  ،  وسعد بن عبادة  ،   واستشارهما فيه ، فقالا يا رسول الله أشيء أمرك الله به لا بد لنا من   العمل به أم أمر تحبه فتصنعه ، أم شيء تصنعه لنا ؟ قال : لا بل شيء أصنعه   لكم ، والله ما أصنع ذلك إلا أني رأيت العرب قد رمتكم عن قوس واحدة   وكالبوكم من كل جانب ، فأردت أن أكسر عنكم شوكتهم ، فقال له  سعد بن معاذ      : يا رسول الله قد كنا نحن وهؤلاء القوم على شرك بالله وعبادة الأوثان ،   لا نعبد الله ولا نعرفه ، وهم لا يطمعون أن يأكلوا منها ثمرة واحدة إلا  قرى  أو بيعا ، فحين أكرمنا الله بالإسلام ، وأعزنا بك نعطيهم أموالنا!  مالنا  بهذا من حاجة ، والله لا نعطيهم إلا السيف ، حتى يحكم الله بيننا  وبينهم ،  فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأنت وذاك   . فتناول سعد  الصحيفة ، فمحا ما فيها من الكتابة ، ثم قال : ليجهدوا علينا .   [ ص: 327 ] 

 فأقام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون ، وعدوهم محاصروهم ، ولم يكن بينهم قتال ، إلا أن فوارس من قريش  ، منهم عمرو بن عبد ود  ، أخو بني عامر بن لؤي  ،  وعكرمة بن أبي جهل  ، وهبيرة بن أبي وهب المخزوميان  ، ونوفل بن عبد الله  ، وضرار بن الخطاب  ، ومرداس  أخو بني محارب بن فهر  ، قد تلبسوا للقتال وخرجوا على خيلهم ومروا على بني كنانة  فقالوا : تهيئوا للحرب يا بني كنانة  ، فستعلمون اليوم من الفرسان ، ثم أقبلوا نحو الخندق  حتى وقفوا على الخندق  فلما رأوه قالوا : والله إن هذه لمكيدة ما كانت العرب تكيدها . 

 ثم تيمموا مكانا من الخندق ضيقا فضربوا خيولهم فاقتحمت منه ، فجالت بهم في السبخة بين الخندق وسلع ، وخرج  علي بن أبي طالب  في نفر من المسلمين حتى أخذوا عليهم الثغرة التي أقحموا منها خيلهم ، وأقبلت الفرسان تعنق نحوهم ، وكان عمرو بن عبد ود  وقاتل يوم بدر  حتى أثبتته الجراحة ، فلم يشهد أحدا فلما كان يوم الخندق خرج معلما ليرى مكانه ، فلما وقف هو وخيله ، قال له علي : يا عمرو  إنك كنت تعاهد الله أن لا يدعوك رجل من قريش  إلى إحدى خلتين إلا أخذت منه إحداهما ، قال : أجل ، فقال له  علي بن أبي طالب      : فإني أدعوك إلى الله وإلى رسوله وإلى الإسلام ، قال : لا حاجة لي بذلك  ،  قال : فإني أدعوك إلى البراز قال : ولم ياابن أخي ، فوالله ما أحب أن   أقتلك ، قال علي    : ولكني والله أحب أن أقتلك ، فحمي عمرو  عند ذلك ، فاقتحم عن فرسه ، فعقره وضرب وجهه ، ثم أقبل على علي  ، فتناولا وتجاولا فقتله علي  ، فخرجت خيله منهزمة حتى اقتحمت من الخندق هاربة ، وقتل مع عمرو  رجلان : منبه بن عثمان بن عبيد بن السباق بن عبد الدار  ، أصابه سهم ، فمات منه بمكة  ، ونوفل بن عبد الله بن المغيرة المخزومي  ، وكان اقتحم الخندق فتورط فيه فرموه بالحجارة ، فقال : يا معشر العرب قتله أحسن من هذه ، فنزل إليه علي  فقتله   ، فغلب المسلمون على جسده ، فسألوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن   يبيعهم جسده ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لا حاجة لنا في   جسده وثمنه ، فشأنكم به ، فخلى بينهم وبينه . 

قالت  عائشة أم المؤمنين    : كنا يوم الخندق  في حصن بني حارثة  ، وكان من أحرز حصون المدينة ، وكانت أم سعد بن معاذ  معنا في الحصن ، وذلك قبل أن يضرب علينا الحجاب ، فمر  سعد بن معاذ  وعليه درع مقلصة ، قد خرجت منها ذراعه كلها ، وفي يده حربة وهو يقول : 


**لبث قليلا يدرك الهيجا حمل     لا بأس بالموت إذا حان الأجل 
**فقالت له أمه : الحق يا بني فقد والله أجزت ، قالت عائشة  فقلت لها : يا أم سعد والله لوددت أن   [ ص: 328 ] درع سعد  كانت أسبغ مما هي ، قالت : وخفت عليه حيث أصاب السهم منه ، قالت : فرمي سعد  يومئذ بسهم ، وقطع منه الأكحل ، رماه خباب بن قيس بن العرقة  ، أحد بني عامر بن لؤي  ، فلما أصابه قال : خذها وأنا ابن العرقة  ، فقال سعد :  عرق الله وجهك في النار ، ثم قال سعد : اللهم أن كنت أبقيت من حرب قريش  شيئا   فأبقني لها ، فإنه لا قوم أحب إلي من أن أجاهدهم من قوم آذوا رسولك  وكذبوه  وأخرجوه ، وإن كنت قد وضعت الحرب بيننا وبينهم فاجعله لي شهادة ولا  تمتني  حتى تقر عيني من بني قريظة  وكانوا حلفاءه ومواليه في الجاهلية   . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق  عن يحيى بن عباد بن عبد الله بن الزبير  عن أبيه عباد  قال : كانت صفية بنت عبد المطلب  في فارع ، حصن حسان بن ثابت  ، قالت : وكان حسان معنا فيه ، مع النساء والصبيان ، قالت صفية : فمر بنا رجل من اليهود  فجعل يطوف بالحصن ، وقد حاربت بنو قريظة  ،   فقطعت ما بيننا وبين رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وليس بيننا   وبينهم أحد يدفع عنا ، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمون في   نحور عدوهم ، لا يستطيعون أن ينصرفوا إلينا عنهم ، إذ أتانا آت . قالت :   فقلت : يا حسان  ، إن هذا  اليهودي كما ترى ،  يطوف بالحصن وإني والله ما آمنه أن يدل على عوراتنا من  وراءنا من يهود ،  وقد شغل عنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه  فانزل إليه فاقتله ،  فقال : يغفر الله لك يابنة عبد المطلب ، والله لقد  عرفت ما أنا بصاحب هذا  ، قالت : فلما قال لي ذلك ولم أر عنده شيئا اعتجرت ،  ثم أخذت عمودا ، ثم  نزلت من الحصن إليه ، فضربته بالعمود حتى قتلته ، فلما  فرغت منه رجعت إلى  الحصن ، فقلت : يا حسان  انزل إليه فاسلبه فإنه لم يمنعني من سلبه إلا أنه رجل ، قال : ما لي بسلبه من حاجة يا بنت عبد المطلب . 

 قالوا : أقام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه فيما وصف الله   تعالى من الخوف والشدة لتظاهر عدوهم وإتيانهم من فوقهم ومن أسفل منهم . 

 ثم إن نعيم بن مسعود بن عامر  من غطفان  أتى   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا رسول الله إني قد أسلمت وإن   قومي لم يعلموا بإسلامي ، فمرني بما شئت ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - : إنما أنت فينا رجل واحد فخذل عنا إن استطعت ، فإن الحرب خدعة ، فخرج نعيم بن مسعود حتى أتى بني قريظة  ، وكان لهم نديما في الجاهلية ، فقال لهم : يا بني قريظة  قد عرفتم ودي إياكم وخاصة ما بيني وبينكم ، قالوا : صدقت لست عندنا بمتهم ، فقال لهم : إن قريشا  وغطفان  جاءوا لحرب محمد  وقد ظاهرتموهم عليه ، وإن قريشا  وغطفان  ليسوا كهيئتكم ، البلد بلدكم به أموالكم وأولادكم ونساؤكم   [ ص: 329 ] لا تقدرون على أن تتحولوا منه إلى غيره ، وإن قريشا  وغطفان  ،   أموالهم وأولادهم ونساؤهم بعيدة ، إن رأوا نهزة وغنيمة أصابوها ، وإن كان   غير ذلك لحقوا ببلادهم وخلوا بينكم وبين الرجل ، والرجل ببلدكم لا طاقة  لكم  به إن خلا بكم ، فلا تقاتلوا مع القوم حتى تأخذوا منهم رهنا من  أشرافهم ،  يكونون بأيديكم ثقة لكم على أن يقاتلوا معكم محمدا ،  حتى تناجزوه . قالوا : لقد أشرت برأي ونصح . 

 ثم خرج حتى أتى قريشا  فقال  لأبي سفيان بن حرب  ومن معه من رجال قريش    : يا معشر قريش  قد عرفتم ودي إياكم وفراقي محمدا  ، وقد بلغني أمر رأيت أن حقا علي أن أبلغكم نصحا لكم ، فاكتموا علي ، قالوا : نفعل ، قال : تعلمون أن معشر يهود  قد ندموا على ما صنعوا فيما بينهم وبين محمد  ، وقد أرسلوا إليه : أن قد ندمنا على ما فعلنا ، فهل يرضيك عنا أن نأخذ من القبيلتين ، من قريش  وغطفان  ، رجالا من أشرافهم فنعطيكهم فتضرب أعناقهم ثم نكون معك على من بقي منهم ؟ فأرسل إليهم : أن نعم . فإن بعثت إليكم يهود  يلتمسون رهنا من رجالكم فلا تدفعوا إليهم منكم رجلا واحدا . 

 ثم خرج حتى أتى غطفان  فقال : يا معشر غطفان  ،   أنتم أصلي وعشيرتي وأحب الناس إلي ، ولا أراكم تتهموني ، قالوا : صدقت ،   قال : فاكتموا علي ، قالوا : نفعل ، ثم قال لهم مثل ما قال لقريش  وحذرهم ما حذرهم ، فلما كانت ليلة السبت من شوال سنة خمس ، وكان مما صنع لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، أرسل أبو سفيان  ورءوس غطفان إلى بني قريظة   عكرمة بن أبي جهل  في نفر من قريش  وغطفان  ، فقالوا لهم : إنا لسنا بدار مقام ، قد هلك الخف والحافر ، فاغدوا للقتال حتى نناجز محمدا  ونفرغ مما بيننا وبينه ، فقال بنو قريظة  لهم   : إن اليوم السبت ، وهو يوم لا نعمل فيه شيئا ، وقد كان أحدث فيه بعضنا   حدثا فأصابه ما لم يخف عليكم ، ولسنا مع ذلك بالذين نقاتل معكم حتى تعطونا   رهنا من رجالكم ، يكونون بأيدينا ثقة لنا حتى نناجز محمدا  ، فإنا نخشى إن ضرستكم الحرب واشتد عليكم القتال أن تسيروا إلى بلادكم وتتركونا ، والرجل في بلدنا ، ولا طاقة لنا بذلك من محمد  ، فلما رجعت إليهم الرسل بالذي قالت بنو قريظة  ، قالت قريش  وغطفان    : تعلمن والله أن الذي حدثكم نعيم بن مسعود  لحق ، فأرسلوا إلى بني قريظة    : إنا والله لا ندفع إليكم رجلا واحدا من رجالنا ، فإن كنتم تريدون القتال فاخرجوا فقاتلوا ، فقالت بنو قريظة  حين انتهت إليهم الرسل بهذا : إن الذي ذكر لكم نعيم بن مسعود  لحق   ، ما يريد القوم إلا أن يقاتلوا ، فإن وجدوا فرصة انتهزوها ، وإن كان غير   ذلك انشمروا إلى بلادهم ، وخلوا بينكم وبين الرجل في بلادكم ، فأرسلوا  إلى قريش  وغطفان      : إنا والله لا نقاتل معكم حتى تعطونا رهنا ، فأبوا عليهم ، وخذل الله   بينهم وبعث الله عليهم الريح في ليال شاتية شديدة البرد ، فجعلت تكفأ   قدورهم وتطرح آنيتهم .   [ ص: 330 ] 

 فلما انتهى إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما اختلف من أمرهم دعا حذيفة بن اليمان  فبعثه إليهم لينظر ما فعل القوم ليلا . 

 روى محمد بن إسحاق  ، عن  يزيد بن أبي زياد  ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، وروى غيره عن إبراهيم التميمي  ، عن أبيه قالا قال فتى من أهل الكوفة   لحذيفة بن اليمان    : يا أبا عبد الله  رأيتم   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وصحبتموه ، قال نعم ياابن أخي ، قال :   كيف كنتم تصنعون ؟ قال : والله لقد كنا نجهد ، فقال الفتى : والله لو   أدركناه ما تركناه يمشي على الأرض ولحملناه على أعناقنا ولخدمناه ، وفعلنا   وفعلنا ، فقال حذيفة      : ياابن أخي والله لقد رأيتني ليلة الأحزاب مع رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه  وسلم - ، فقال : من يقوم فيذهب إلى هؤلاء القوم فيأتينا بخبرهم أدخله  الله  الجنة ؟ فما قام منا رجل ، ثم صلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  هويا  من الليل ، ثم التفت إلينا فقال مثله فسكت القوم ، وما قام منا رجل  ثم صلى  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هويا من الليل ، ثم التفت إلينا  فقال :  من رجل يقوم فينظر ما فعل القوم على أن يكون رفيقي في الجنة ، فما  قام رجل  من شدة الخوف وشدة الجوع وشدة البرد ، فلما لم يقم أحد دعاني ،  رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال يا حذيفة  ،   فلم يكن لي بد من القيام إليه حين دعاني ، فقلت : لبيك يا رسول الله وقمت   حتى آتيه ، وإن جنبي ليضطربان ، فمسح رأسي ووجهي ، ثم قال : ائت هؤلاء   القوم حتى تأتيني بخبرهم ولا تحدثن شيئا حتى ترجع إلي ، ثم قال اللهم احفظه   من بين يديه ومن خلفه وعن يمينه وعن شماله ، ومن فوقه ومن تحته فأخذت  سهمي  ، وشددت علي سلاحي ، ثم انطلقت أمشي نحوهم كأنما أمشي في حمام ،  فذهبت  فدخلت في القوم ، وقد أرسل الله عليهم ريحا وجنودا لله تفعل بهم ما  تفعل ،  لا تقر لهم قدرا ولا نارا ولا بناء ، وأبو سفيان  قاعد   يصطلي ، فأخذت سهما فوضعته في كبد قوسي فأردت أن أرميه ، ولو رميته  لأصبته  ، فذكرت قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا تحدثن حدثا حتى ترجع  إلي ،  فرددت سهمي في كنانتي . فلما رأى أبو سفيان  ما تفعل الريح وجنود الله بهم ، لا تقر لهم قدرا ولا نارا ولا بناء ، قام فقال : يا معشر قريش  ليأخذ   كل رجل منكم بيد جليسه فلينظر من هو ، فأخذت بيد جليسي فقلت من أنت ،  فقال  : سبحان الله أما تعرفني أنا فلان بن فلان ، فإذا هو رجل من هوازن . 

 فقال أبو سفيان  يا معشر قريش  إنكم والله ما أصبحتم بدار مقام لقد هلك الكراع والخف وأخلفتنا بنو قريظة  ،   وبلغنا منهم الذي نكره ، ولقينا من هذه الريح ما ترون ، فارتحلوا فإني   مرتحل ، ثم قام إلى جمله وهو معقول فجلس عليه ، ثم ضربه فوثب به على ثلاث ،   فما أطلق عقاله إلا وهو قائم وسمعت غطفان  بما فعلت قريش  فانشمروا راجعين إلى بلادهم . 

 قال : فرجعت إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كأني أمشي في حمام   فأتيته وهو قائم يصلي ، فلما سلم أخبرته الخبر ، فضحك حتى بدت أنيابه في   سواد الليل ، قال : فلما أخبرته وفرغت قررت وذهب عني الدفاء .   [ ص:  331 ] فأدناني  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منه ، وأنامني عند رجليه ،  وألقى علي طرف  ثوبه ، وألزق صدري ببطن قدميه فلم أزل نائما حتى أصبحت فلما  أصبحت قال : قم  يا نومان   .
( إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم وإذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنون   ( 10 ) هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا   ( 11 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم   ) أي : من فوق الوادي من قبل المشرق ، وهم أسد  ، وغطفان  ، وعليهم مالك بن عوف  النصري وعيينة بن حصن الفزاري  في ألف من غطفان  ، ومعهم  طليحة بن خويلد الأسدي  في بني أسد  وحيي بن أخطب  في يهود  بني قريظة    ) ( ومن أسفل منكم ) يعني : من بطن الوادي ، من قبل المغرب ، وهم قريش  وكنانة  ، عليهم  أبو سفيان بن حرب  في قريش  ومن تبعه ، وأبو الأعور عمرو بن سفيان السلمي  من قبل الخندق    . 

 وكان الذي جر غزوة الخندق    - فيما قيل - إجلاء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بني النضير  من ديارهم . 

 ( وإذ زاغت الأبصار   ) مالت وشخصت من الرعب ، وقيل : مالت عن كل شيء فلم تنظر إلى عدوها ( وبلغت القلوب الحناجر   ) فزالت عن أماكنها حتى بلغت الحلوق من الفزع ، والحنجرة : جوف الحلقوم ، وهذا على التمثيل ، عبر به عن شدة الخوف ، قال الفراء      : معناه أنهم جبنوا وسبيل الجبان إذا اشتد خوفه أن تنتفخ رئته فإذا   انتفخت الرئة رفعت القلب إلى الحنجرة ، ولهذا يقال للجبان : انتفخ سحره . 

 ) ( وتظنون بالله الظنونا ) أي : اختلفت الظنون; فظن المنافقون استئصال محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه رضي عنهم ، وظن المؤمنون النصر والظفر لهم . 

 قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  وأبو بكر    : " الظنونا " و " الرسولا " و " السبيلا " بإثبات الألف وصلا ووقفا ، لأنها مثبتة في المصاحف ، وقرأ أهل البصرة  وحمزة  بغير الألف في الحالين على الأصل ، وقرأ الآخرون بالألف في الوقف دون الوصل لموافقة رءوس الآي . ( هنالك ابتلي   ) أي : عند ذلك اختبر المؤمنون ، بالحصر والقتال ، ليتبين المخلص من المنافق ( وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا   ) حركوا حركة شديدة .
**[ ص: 332 ]   )   ( وإذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورا   ( 12 ) وإذ   قالت طائفة منهم يا أهل يثرب لا مقام لكم فارجعوا ويستأذن فريق منهم  النبي  يقولون إن بيوتنا عورة وما هي بعورة إن يريدون إلا فرارا   ( 13 ) ولو دخلت عليهم من أقطارها ثم سئلوا الفتنة لآتوها وما تلبثوا بها إلا يسيرا   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( وإذ يقول المنافقون   ) معتب بن قشير  ، وقيل : عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه ( والذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) شك وضعف اعتقاد : ( ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورا   ) وهو قول أهل النفاق : يعدنا محمد  فتح قصور الشام  وفارس وأحدنا لا يستطيع أن يجاوز رحله ، هذا والله الغرور . ( وإذ قالت طائفة منهم   ) أي : من المنافقين ، وهم أوس بن قيظي  وأصحابه ) ( يا أهل يثرب ) يعني المدينة  ، قال أبو عبيدة    : " يثرب    " : اسم أرض ، ومدينة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ناحية منها . 

 وفي بعض الأخبار أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهى أن تسمى المدينة يثرب ، وقال : " هي طابة " ، كأنه كره هذه اللفظة . 

 ( لا مقام لكم   ) قرأ العامة بفتح الميم ، أي : لا مكان لكم تنزلون وتقيمون فيه ، وقرأ أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي  ، وحفص    : بضم الميم ، أي : لا إقامة لكم ) ( فارجعوا ) ; إلى منازلكم عن اتباع محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقيل : عن القتال إلى مساكنكم . 

 ( ويستأذن فريق منهم النبي   ) وهم بنو حارثة  وبنو سلمة    ( يقولون إن بيوتنا عورة   ) أي : خالية ضائعة ، وهو مما يلي العدو نخشى عليها السراق . وقرأ أبو رجاء العطاردي    " عورة " بكسر الواو ، أي : قصيرة الجدران يسهل دخول السراق عليها ، فكذبهم الله فقال : ( وما هي بعورة إن يريدون إلا فرارا   ) أي : ما يريدون إلا الفرار . ( ولو دخلت عليهم   ) أي : لو دخلت عليهم المدينة  ،   يعني هؤلاء الجيوش الذين يريدون قتالهم ، وهم الأحزاب ) ( من أقطارها )   جوانبها ونواحيها جمع قطر ) ( ثم سئلوا الفتنة ) أي : الشرك .   [ ص: 333 ]   ) ( لآتوها ) لأعطوها ، وقرأ أهل الحجاز   لأتوها   مقصورا ، أي : لجاؤوها وفعلوها ورجعوا عن الإسلام ) ( وما تلبثوا بها )  أي  : ما احتبسوا عن الفتنة ) ( إلا يسيرا ) ولأسرعوا الإجابة إلى الشرك  طيبة  به أنفسهم ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 وقال الحسن  والفراء    : وما أقاموا بالمدينة  بعد إعطاء الكفر إلا قليلا حتى يهلكوا . 
( ولقد كانوا عاهدوا الله من قبل لا يولون الأدبار وكان عهد الله مسئولا   ( 15 ) قل لن ينفعكم الفرار إن فررتم من الموت أو القتل وإذا لا تمتعون إلا قليلا   ( 16 ) ) 

  ( ولقد كانوا عاهدوا الله من قبل   ) أي : من قبل غزوة الخندق ( لا يولون الأدبار   ) من عدوهم أي : لا ينهزمون ، قال يزيد بن رومان    : هم بنو حارثة  ، هموا يوم أحد  أن يفشلوا مع بني سلمة  ، فلما نزل فيهم ما نزل عاهدوا الله أن لا يعودوا لمثلها . 

 وقال قتادة    : هم ناس  كانوا قد غابوا عن  وقعة بدر ورأوا ما أعطى الله أهل بدر من الكرامة  والفضيلة قالوا : لئن  أشهدنا الله قتالا لنقاتلن ، فساق الله إليهم ذلك . 

 وقال مقاتل  والكلبي      : هم سبعون رجلا بايعوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة العقبة ،   وقالوا : أشترط لربك ولنفسك ما شئت ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  أشترط  لربي أن تعبدوه ولا تشركوا به شيئا ، وأشترط  لنفسي أن تمنعوني مما تمنعون  منه أنفسكم وأزواجكم وأولادكم ، قالوا :  فإذا فعلنا ذلك فما لنا يا رسول  الله ؟ قال : لكم النصر في الدنيا والجنة  في الآخرة ، قالوا : قد فعلنا ذلك . فذلك عهدهم . 

 وهذا القول ليس بمرضي ، لأن الذين بايعوا ليلة العقبة كانوا سبعين نفرا ،   لم يكن فيهم شاك ولا من يقول مثل هذا القول ، وإنما الآية في قوم عاهدوا   الله أن يقاتلوا ولا يفروا ، فنقضوا العهد . 

 ( وكان عهد الله مسئولا   ) عنه . ) ( قل ) لهم ( لن ينفعكم الفرار إن فررتم من الموت أو القتل   ) الذي كتب عليكم لأن من حضر أجله مات أو قتل ( وإذا لا تمتعون إلا قليلا   ) أي : لا تمتعون بعد الفرار إلا مدة آجالكم وهي قليل .
**[ ص: 334 ]   ( قل من ذا الذي يعصمكم من الله إن أراد بكم سوءا أو أراد بكم رحمة ولا يجدون لهم من دون الله وليا ولا نصيرا   ( 17 ) قد يعلم الله المعوقين منكم والقائلين لإخوانهم هلم إلينا ولا يأتون البأس إلا قليلا   ( 18 ) أشحة   عليكم فإذا جاء الخوف رأيتهم ينظرون إليك تدور أعينهم كالذي يغشى عليه من   الموت فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد أشحة على الخير أولئك لم يؤمنوا   فأحبط الله أعمالهم وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ( 19 ) ) 

 ( قل من ذا الذي يعصمكم من الله   ) أي : يمنعكم من عذابه ( إن أراد بكم سوءا   ) هزيمة ( أو أراد بكم رحمة   ) نصرة ( ولا يجدون لهم من دون الله وليا   ) أي : قريبا ينفعهم ) ( ولا نصيرا ) أي : ناصرا يمنعهم . ( قد يعلم الله المعوقين منكم   ) أي : المثبطين للناس عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( والقائلين لإخوانهم هلم إلينا   ) أي : ارجعوا إلينا ، ودعوا محمدا  ، فلا تشهدوا معه الحرب ، فإنا نخاف عليكم الهلاك . 

قال قتادة    : هؤلاء ناس من المنافقين ، كانوا يثبطون أنصار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ويقولون لإخوانهم : ما محمد  وأصحابه إلا أكلة رأس ، ولو كانوا لحما لالتهمهم ، أي : ابتلعهم أبو سفيان  وأصحابه ، دعوا الرجل فإنه هالك   . 

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في المنافقين ، وذلك أن اليهود  أرسلت إلى المنافقين ، وقالوا : ما الذي يحملكم على قتل أنفسكم بيد أبي سفيان  ومن معه ، فإنهم إن قدروا عليكم في هذه المرة لم يستبقوا منكم أحدا ، وإنا نشفق عليكم ، أنتم إخواننا وجيراننا هلموا إلينا ، فأقبل عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه على المؤمنين يعوقونهم ويخوفونهم بأبي سفيان  ومن معه ، وقالوا : لئن قدروا عليكم لم يستبقوا منكم أحدا ما ترجون من محمد ؟  ما عنده خير ، ما هو إلا أن يقتلنا هاهنا ، انطلقوا بنا إلى إخواننا ، يعني اليهود  ، فلم يزدد المؤمنون بقول المنافقين إلا إيمانا واحتسابا . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولا يأتون البأس   ) الحرب ) ( إلا قليلا ) رياء وسمعة من غير احتساب ، ولو كان ذلك القليل لله لكان كثيرا . ( أشحة عليكم   ) بخلاء بالنفقة في سبيل الله والنصرة ، وقال قتادة    : بخلاء عند الغنيمة ، وصفهم الله بالبخل والجبن ، فقال : ( فإذا جاء الخوف رأيتهم ينظرون إليك تدور أعينهم   ) في الرءوس من الخوف والجبن ( كالذي يغشى عليه من الموت   ) أي : كدوران الذي يغشى عليه من الموت ،   [ ص: 335 ] وذلك أن من قرب من الموت غشيه أسبابه يذهب عقله ويشخص بصره ، فلا يطرف ( فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم   ) آذوكم ورموكم في حال الأمن ( بألسنة حداد   ) ذربة ، جمع حديد . يقال للخطيب الفصيح الذرب اللسان : مسلق ومصلق وسلاق وصلاق . قال ابن عباس    : سلقوكم أي : عضوكم وتناولوكم بالنقص والغيبة   . وقال قتادة      : بسطوا ألسنتهم فيكم وقت قسمة الغنيمة ، يقولون أعطونا فإنا قد شهدنا   معكم القتال ، فلستم أحق بالغنيمة منا فهم عند الغنيمة أشح قوم وعند البأس   أجبن قوم   ( أشحة على الخير   ) أي : عند الغنيمة يشاحون المؤمنين ( أولئك لم يؤمنوا فأحبط الله أعمالهم   ) قال مقاتل    : أبطل الله جهادهم ( وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ) 
*
*

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (337)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية20 إلى الاية 37

( يحسبون الأحزاب لم يذهبوا وإن يأت الأحزاب يودوا لو أنهم بادون في الأعراب يسألون عن أنبائكم ولو كانوا فيكم ما قاتلوا إلا قليلا   ( 20 ) لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرا   ( 21 ) ) 

 ( يحسبون ) يعني هؤلاء المنافقين ) ( الأحزاب ) يعني : قريشا  وغطفان  واليهود    ( لم يذهبوا   ) لم ينصرفوا عن قتالهم جبنا وفرقا وقد انصرفوا ( وإن يأت الأحزاب   ) أي : يرجعوا إليه للقتال بعد الذهاب ( يودوا لو أنهم بادون في الأعراب   ) أي يتمنوا لو كانوا في بادية الأعراب من الخوف والجبن ، يقال : بدا يبدو بداوة ، إذا خرج إلى البادية ( يسألون عن أنبائكم   ) أخباركم وما آل إليه أمركم ، وقرأ يعقوب    : " يساءلون " مشددة ممدودة ، أي : يتساءلون ) ( ولو كانوا ) يعني : هؤلاء المنافقين ( فيكم ما قاتلوا إلا قليلا   ) تعذيرا ، أي : يقاتلون قليلا يقيمون به عذرهم ، فيقولون قد قاتلنا . قال الكلبي    : إلا قليلا أي : رميا بالحجارة . وقال مقاتل    : إلا رياء وسمعة من غير احتساب . قوله - عز وجل - : ( لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة   ) قرأ عاصم      : " أسوة " حيث كان ، بضم الهمزة ، والباقون بكسرها ، وهم لغتان ، أي :   قدوة صالحة ، وهي فعلة من الائتساء كالقدوة من الاقتداء ، اسم وضع موضع   المصدر ، أي : به اقتداء حسن إن تنصروا دين الله وتؤازروا   [ ص:  336 ] الرسول  ولا تتخلفوا عنه ، وتصبروا على ما يصيبكم كما فعل هو إذ  كسرت رباعيته وجرح  وجهه ، وقتل عمه وأوذي بضروب من الأذى ، فواساكم مع ذلك  بنفسه ، فافعلوا  أنتم كذلك أيضا واستنوا بسنته ( لمن كان يرجو الله     ) بدل من قوله : " لكم " وهو تخصيص بعد تعميم للمؤمنين ، يعني : أن   الأسوة برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لمن كان يرجو الله ، قال ابن عباس    : يرجو ثواب الله . وقال مقاتل    : يخشى الله ) ( واليوم الآخر ) أي : يخشى يوم البعث الذي فيه جزاء الأعمال ( وذكر الله كثيرا   ) في جميع المواطن على السراء والضراء . 
( ولما رأى المؤمنون الأحزاب قالوا هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما   ( 22 ) من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا   ( 23 ) ) 

 ثم وصف حال المؤمنين عند لقاء الأحزاب فقال : ( ولما رأى المؤمنون الأحزاب قالوا   ) تسليما لأمر الله وتصديقا لوعده : ( هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله   ) وعد الله إياهم ما ذكر في سورة البقرة : " أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يأتكم مثل الذين خلوا من قبلكم   " إلى قوله : " ألا إن نصر الله قريب     " ( البقرة - 214 ) ، فالآية تتضمن أن المؤمنين يلحقهم مثل ذلك البلاء ،   فلما رأوا الأحزاب وما أصابهم من الشدة قالوا : هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله   وصدق الله ورسوله ( وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما   ) أي : تصديقا لله وتسليما لأمر الله . قوله - عز وجل - : ( من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه   ) أي : قاموا بما عاهدوا الله عليه ووفوا به ( فمنهم من قضى نحبه   ) أي : فرغ من نذره ، ووفى بعهده ، فصبر على الجهاد حتى استشهد ، والنحب : النذر ، والنحب : الموت أيضا ، قالمقاتل    : " قضى نحبه " ، يعني : أجله فقتل على الوفاء ، يعني حمزة  وأصحابه . وقيل : " قضى نحبه " أي : بذل جهده في الوفاء بالعهد من قول العرب : نحب فلان في سيره يومه وليلته ، إذا مد فلم ينزل ( ومنهم من ينتظر   ) الشهادة .   [ ص: 337 ] 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : " فمنهم من قضى نحبه " من استشهد يوم بدر  وأحد      " ومنهم من ينتظر " يعني : من بقي بعد هؤلاء من المؤمنين ينتظرون أحد   الأمرين; إما الشهادة أو النصر ) ( وما بدلوا ) عهدهم ) ( تبديلا ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا محمد بن سعيد الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا عبد الأعلى  ، عن حميد  قال : سألت أنسا  ح وحدثني عمرو بن زرارة  ، أخبرنا زياد  ، حدثني حميد الطويل  ، عن أنس  قال : غاب عمي أنس بن النضر  عن قتال بدر  ، فقال : يا رسول الله غبت عن أول قتال قاتلت المشركين ، لئن أشهدني الله قتال المشركين ليرين الله ما أصنع ، فلما كان يوم أحد  وانكشف   المسلمون قال : اللهم إني أعتذر إليك مما صنع هؤلاء - يعني أصحابه -  وأبرأ  إليك مما صنع هؤلاء - يعني المشركين - ثم تقدم فاستقبله  سعد بن معاذ  ، فقال : يا  سعد بن معاذ  الجنة ورب النضر  إني أجد ريحها من دون أحد ، قال سعد    : فما استطعت يا رسول الله ما صنع ، قال أنس  فوجدنا   به بضعا وثمانين ضربة بالسيف أو طعنة برمح أو رمية بسهم ، ووجدناه قد قتل   وقد مثل به المشركون ، فما عرفه أحد إلا أخته ببنانه ، قال أنس    : كنا نظن أو نرى أن هذه الآية نزلت فيه وفي أشباهه : ( من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه   ) إلى آخر الآية   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن حماد  ، أخبرنا معاوية  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن سفيان عن شقيق  ، عن  خباب بن الأرت  قال   : هاجرنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في سبيل الله نبتغي وجه   الله فوجب أجرنا على الله ، فمنا من مضى لم يأكل من أجره شيئا ، منهم  مصعب بن عمير  ، قتل يوم أحد  ،   فلم يوجد له شيء يكفن فيه إلا نمرة ، فكنا إذا وضعناها على رأسه خرجت   رجلاه ، وإذا وضعناه على رجليه خرج رأسه ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - : " ضعوها مما يلي رأسه واجعلوا على رجليه من الإذخر ، قال : ومن أينعت له ثمرته فهو يهد بها   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو المظفر محمد بن أحمد التيمي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عثمان المعروف بابن أبي نصر  ، أخبرنا خيثمة بن سليمان بن حيدرة الأطرابلسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن سليمان الجوهري   [ ص: 338 ] بأنطاكية ، أخبرنا مسلم بن إبراهيم  ، أخبرنا الصلت بن دينار  ، عن أبي نصرة  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : نظر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى طلحة بن عبد الله  فقال : " من أحب أن ينظر إلى رجل يمشي على وجه الأرض وقد قضى نحبه فلينظر إلى هذا   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن أبي شيبة  ، أخبرنا وكيع بن إسماعيل  ، عن قيس  قال : رأيت يد طلحة شلاء وقى بها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم أحد   . 
( ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء أو يتوب عليهم إن الله كان غفورا رحيما   ( 24 ) ورد الله الذين كفروا بغيظهم لم ينالوا خيرا وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال وكان الله قويا عزيزا   ( 25 ) وأنزل الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب من صياصيهم وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب فريقا تقتلون وتأسرون فريقا   ( 26 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم   ) أي جزاء صدقهم ، وصدقهم هو الوفاء بالعهد ( ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء أو يتوب عليهم   ) فيهديهم إلى الإيمان ( إن الله كان غفورا رحيما ورد الله الذين كفروا   ) من قريش  وغطفان    ) ( بغيظهم ) لم يشف صدورهم بنيل ما أرادوا ( لم ينالوا خيرا   ) ظفرا ( وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال   ) بالملائكة والريح ( وكان الله قويا عزيزا   ) قويا في ملكه عزيزا في انتقامه . ( وأنزل الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب   ) أي : عاونوا الأحزاب من قريش  وغطفان  على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمين وهم بنو قريظة    ( من صياصيهم   ) حصونهم ومعاقلهم ، واحدها صيصية ، ومنه قيل للقرن ولشوكة الديك والحاكة صيصية وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما   [ ص: 339 ] أصبح من الليلة التي انصرف الأحزاب فيها راجعين إلى بلادهم وانصرف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمؤمنون عن الخندق  إلى المدينة  ، ووضعوا السلاح فلما كان الظهر أتى جبريل  رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معتجرا بعمامة من استبرق على بغلة عليها   رحالة وعليها قطيفة من ديباج ، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند زينب بنت جحش  وهي تغسل رأسه وقد غسلت شقه ، فقال   : قد وضعت السلاح يا رسول الله ؟ قال : نعم ، فقال جبريل    : عفا الله عنك ما وضعت الملائكة السلاح منذ أربعين ليلة ، وما رجعت الآن إلا من طلب القوم   . 

 وروي أنه كان الغبار على وجه جبريل  عليه السلام وفرسه فجعل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يمسح الغبار عن وجهه وعن فرسه ، فقال : إن الله يأمرك بالسير إلى بني قريظة فانهد إليهم فإني قد قطعت أوتارهم ، وفتحت أبوابهم وتركتهم في زلزال وبلبال ، فأمر   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مناديا فأذن : أن من كان سامعا مطيعا فلا   يصلين العصر إلا في بني قريظة ، وقدم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله عنه برايته إليهم ، وابتدرها الناس فسار علي  رضي   الله عنه حتى إذا دنا من الحصون سمع منها مقالة قبيحة لرسول الله - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - فرجع حتى لقي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالطريق ،   فقال : يا رسول الله لا عليك أن تدنو من هؤلاء الأخابث ، قال : لم ، أظنك   سمعت لي منهم أذى ؟ قال : نعم يا رسول الله ، قال : لو قد رأوني لم  يقولوا  من ذلك شيئا . 

 فلما دنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من حصونهم قال : يا إخوان   القردة والخنازير هل أخزاكم الله وأنزل بكم نقمته ؟ . قالوا : يا أبا   القاسم ما كنت جهولا   . 

 ومر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على أصحابه بالصورين  قبل أن يصل إلى بني قريظة  فقال   : هل مر بكم أحد ؟ فقالوا : نعم يا رسول الله مر بنا دحية بن خليفة  الكلبي  على بغلة بيضاء عليها رحالة عليها قطيفة ديباج ، فقال عليه السلام :  ذاك جبريل  بعث إلى بني قريظة  يزلزل بهم حصونهم ويقذف الرعب في قلوبهم . 

 فلما أتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بني قريظة  نزل   على بئر من آبارها في ناحية من أموالهم ، فتلاحق به الناس فأتاه رجال من   بعد صلاة العشاء الآخرة ولم يصلوا العصر لقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - : " لا يصلين أحد العصر إلا في بني قريظة    " ، فصلوا العصر بها بعد العشاء الآخرة فما عابهم الله بذلك   [ ص:  340 ] ولا  عنفهم به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال وحاصرهم رسول  الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - خمسا وعشرين ليلة حتى جهدهم الحصار ، وقذف  الله في  قلوبهم الرعب . 

 وكان حيي بن أخطب  دخل على بني قريظة  في حصنهم حين رجعت عنهم قريش  وغطفان  وفاء لكعب بن أسد  بما كان عاهده . 

 فلما أيقنوا أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - غير منصرف عنهم حتى يناجزهم ، قال كعب بن أسد    : يا معشر يهود  إنه   قد نزل بكم من الأمر ما ترون وإني عارض عليكم خلالا ثلاثا فخذوا أيها  شئتم  ، قالوا : وما هن ؟ قال : نتابع هذا الرجل ونصدقه فوالله لقد تبين  لكم أنه  نبي مرسل وأنه الذي تجدونه في كتابكم ، فتأمنوا على دياركم  وأموالكم  وأبنائكم ونسائكم ، قالوا : لا نفارق حكم التوراة أبدا ولا  نستبدل به غيره ،  قال : فإذا أبيتم هذه فهلم فلنقتل أبناءنا ونساءنا ثم  نخرج إلى محمد  رجالا مصلتين بالسيوف ولم نترك وراءنا ثقلا يهمنا حتى يحكم الله بيننا وبين محمد  ،   فإن نهلك نهلك ولم نترك وراءنا شيئا نخشى عليه ، وإن نظهر فلعمري لنتخذن   النساء والأبناء ، فقالوا : نقتل هؤلاء المساكين فما خير في العيش بعدهم ؟   قال : فإن أبيتم هذه فإن الليلة ليلة السبت وإنه عسى أن يكون محمد  وأصحابه قد أمنوا فيها فانزلوا لعلنا أن نصيب من محمد  وأصحابه   غرة . قالوا : أنفسد سبتنا ونحدث فيه ما لم يكن أحدث فيه من كان قبلنا ؟   أما من قد علمت فأصابهم من المسخ ما لم يخف عليك ؟ فقال : ما بات رجل منكم   منذ ولدته أمه ليلة واحدة في الدهر حازما ؟ قال ثم إنهم بعثوا إلى رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ابعث إلينا أبا لبابة بن عبد المنذر  أخا بني عمرو بن عوف  ، وكانوا حلفاء الأوس  نستشيره   في أمرنا فأرسله رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليهم ، فلما رأوه قام   إليه الرجال وهش إليه النساء والصبيان يبكون في وجهه فرق لهم ، فقالوا :  يا  أبا لبابة  أترى أن ننزل على حكم محمد ؟  قال : نعم ، قالوا : ماذا يفعل بنا إذا نزلنا ؟ فأشار بيده إلى حلقه أنه الذبح ، قال أبو لبابة    : فوالله ما زالت قدماي حتى عرفت أني قد خنت الله ورسوله ، ثم انطلق أبو لبابة  على   وجهه ولم يأت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى ارتبط في المسجد إلى   عمود من عمده ، وقال : لا أبرح مكاني حتى يتوب الله علي مما صنعت ، وعاهد   الله أن لا يطأ أرض بني قريظة  أبدا  ، ولا  يراني الله في بلد خنت الله ورسوله فيه أبدا ، فلما بلغ رسول الله -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - خبره وأبطأ عليه قال : أما لو جاءني لاستغفرت له ،  فأما  إذا فعل ما فعل فما أنا بالذي أطلقه من مكانه حتى يتوب الله عليه ، ثم  إن  الله تعالى أنزل توبة أبي لبابة على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وهو  في بيت أم سلمة  ، قالت أم سلمة  فسمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يضحك فقلت مما تضحك يا رسول   [ ص: 341 ] الله أضحك الله سنك ؟ قال : تيب على أبي لبابة ، فقلت : إلا أبشره بذلك يا رسول الله ؟ فقال بلى إن شئت ، فقامت على باب حجرتها وذلك قبل أن يضرب عليهن الحجاب ، فقالت يا أبا لبابة  أبشر   فقد تاب الله عليك ، قال فثار الناس إليه ليطلقوه فقال : لا والله حتى   يكون رسول الله هو الذي يطلقني بيده فلما مر عليه رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - خارجا إلى الصبح أطلقه ، ثم قال : إن ثعلبة بن شعبة  وأسيد بن شعبة  ، وأسيد بن عبيد  وهم نفر من بني هذيل  ليسوا من قريظة  ولا النضير  نسبهم فوق ذلك هم بنو عم القوم أسلموا تلك الليلة التي نزلت فيها بنو قريظة  على   حكم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وخرج في تلك الليلة عمرو بن سعدى   القرظي فمر بحرس رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعليها محمد بن مسلمة الأنصاري  تلك الليلة ، فلما رآه قال : من هذا ؟ قال : عمرو بن سعدى  ، وكان عمرو  قد أبى أن يدخل مع بني قريظة  في غدرهم برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : لا أغدر بمحمد  أبدا ، فقال محمد بن مسلمة  حين عرفه : اللهم لا تحرمني عثرات الكرام ثم خلى سبيله ، فخرج على وجهه حتى بات في مسجد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالمدينة  تلك الليلة ثم ذهب فلا يدري أين ذهب من أرض الله ، فذكر لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شأنه ، فقال : ذاك رجل قد نجاه الله بوفائه   . وبعض الناس يزعم أنه كان قد أوثق برمة فيمن أوثق من بني قريظة  حين   نزلوا على حكم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأصبحت رمته ملقاة لا   يدري أين ذهب ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيه تلك المقالة ،   والله أعلم . فلما أصبحوا نزلوا على حكم رسول الله فتواثبت الأوس  فقالوا : يا رسول الله إنهم موالينا دون الخزرج  ، وقد فعلت في موالي الخزرج  ، بالأمس ما قد علمت ، وقد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل بني قريظة  حاصر بني قينقاع  وكانوا حلفاء الخزرج  ، فنزلوا على حكمه فسألهم إياه عبد الله بن أبي بن سلول  ، فوهبهم له فلما كلمه الأوس  قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ألا ترضون يا معشر الأوس أن يحكم فيكم رجل منكم ؟ " قالوا : بلى ، قال : فذاك إلى سعد بن معاذ ، وكان  سعد بن معاذ  قد جعله رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في خيمة امرأة من المسلمين يقال لها رفيدة  في   مسجده ، وكانت تداوي الجرحى ، وتحتسب بنفسها على خدمة من كانت به ضيعة من   المسلمين ، وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد قال لقومه حين  أصابه  السهم بالخندق اجعلوه في خيمة رفيدة  حتى أعوده من قريب ، فلما حكمه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في بني قريظة  أتاه   قومه فاحتملوه على حمار قد وطأوا له بوسادة من أدم ، وكان رجلا جسيما ثم   أقبلوا معه إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهم يقولون يا أبا عمرو  أحسن   في مواليك ، فإن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إنما ولاك ذلك لتحسن   فيهم ، فلما أكثروا عليه قال : قد آن لسعد أن لا تأخذه في الله لومة لائم ،   فرجع بعض من كان معه من قومه إلى دار بني الأشهل  فنعى لهم رجال بني قريظة  قبل أن يصل إليهم  سعد بن معاذ  عن كلمته التي   [ ص: 342 ] سمع منه فلما انتهى سعد  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : قوموا إلى سيدكم فأنزلوه ، فقاموا إليه فقالوا : يا أبا عمرو  إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد ولاك مواليك لتحكم فيهم ، فقال سعد      : عليكم بذلك عهد الله وميثاقه أن الحكم فيها ما حكمت ؟ قالوا : نعم ،   قال : وعلى من هاهنا في الناحية التي فيها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   ، وهو معرض عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إجلالا له ، فقال رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : نعم ، قال سعد    : فإني أحكم فيهم أن تقتل الرجال وتقسم الأموال وتسبى الذراري والنساء ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لسعد    :   " لقد حكمت فيهم بحكم الله من فوق سبعة أرقعة   " ثم استنزلوا فحبسهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في دار بنت الحارث  امرأة من بني النجار  ، ثم خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى سوق المدينة  التي هي سوقها اليوم ، فخندق بها خندقا ثم بعث إليهم فضربت أعناقهم في تلك الخنادق ، يخرج بهم إليه أرسالا وفيهم عدو الله حيي بن أخطب  وكعب بن أسد  رئيس القوم ، وهم ستمائة أو سبعمائة ، والمكثر لهم يقول كانوا بين ثمانمائة إلى تسعمائة ، وقد قالوا لكعب بن أسد  وهم يذهب بهم إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرسالا يا كعب  ما ترى ما يصنع بنا فقال كعب      : أفي كل موطن لا تعقلون ألا ترون الداعي لا ينزع وإن من يذهب به منكم  لا  يرجع ، هو والله القتل ، فلم يزل ذلك الدأب حتى فرغ منهم النبي - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - وأتى حيي بن أخطب  عدو   الله عليه حلة تفاحية قد شققها عليه من كل ناحية كموضع الأنملة أنملة   أنملة مجموعة يداه إلى عنقه بحبل ، فلما نظر إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - قال أما والله ما لمت نفسي في عداوتك ولكنه من يخذل الله يخذل ،  ثم  أقبل على الناس فقال أيها الناس إنه لا بأس بأمر الله كتاب وقدر وملحمة   كتبت على بني إسرائيل  ، ثم جلس فضربت عنقه . 

 وروى عروة بن الزبير  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت لم يقتل من نساء بني قريظة  إلا   امرأة واحدة قالت والله إنها لعندي تتحدث معي وتضحك ظهرا وبطنا ، ورسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليقتل رجالهم بالسيوف إذ هتف هاتف باسمها :   أين فلانة قالت : أنا والله قلت : ويلك مالك ؟ قالت : أقتل ، قلت : ولم ؟   قالت : حدث أحدثته ، قالت : فانطلق بها فضرب عنقها ، وكانت عائشة  تقول : ما أنسى عجبا منها طيب نفس وكثرة ضحك ، وقد عرفت إنها تقتل   . قال الواقدي    : وكان اسم تلك المرأة شبابة  ، امرأة الحكم القرظي  وكانت قتلت خلاد بن سويد  ، رمت عليه رحى فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بها فضرب عنقها بخلاد بن سويد  قال : وكان علي  والزبير  يضربان أعناق بني قريظة  ، ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جالس هنالك .   [ ص: 343 ] 

 وروى محمد بن إسحاق  عن الزهري  أن الزبير بن باطا القرظي  ، وكان يكنى أبا عبد الرحمن ، كان قد من على  ثابت بن قيس بن شماس  في الجاهلية يوم بعاث ، أخذه فجز ناصيته ، ثم خلى سبيله ، فجاءه يوم قريظة وهو شيخ كبير فقال : يا أبا عبد الرحمن  هل   تعرفني ؟ قال : وهل يجهل مثلي مثلك ؟ قال : إني أردت أن أجزيك بيدك عندي ،   قال : إن الكريم يجزي الكريم ، قال : ثم أتى ثابت رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - فقال : يا رسول الله قد كانت للزبير  عندي يد وله علي منة ، وقد أحببت أن أجزيه بها فهب لي دمه ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " هو لك " فأتاه فقال له إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد وهب لي دمك ، قال شيخ كبير لا أهل له ولا ولد فما يصنع بالحياة ، فأتى ثابت  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا رسول الله أهله وماله ؟ قال هم لك فأتاه فقال : إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعطاني امرأتك وولدك فهم لك ، قال : أهل بيت بالحجاز  لا مال لهم فما بقاؤهم على ذلك ، فأتى ثابت  رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : ماله يا رسول الله ؟ قال : هو لك ،   قال : فأتاه فقال : إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أعطاني مالك   فهو لك ، فقال : أي ثابت  ما فعل الله بمن كان وجهه مرآة صينية تتراءى فيها عذارى الحي كعب بن أسد  ، قال : قتل ، قال : فما فعل سيد الحاضر والبادي حيي بن أخطب  ؟ قال : قتل ، قال : فما فعل مقدمنا إذا شددنا وحامينا إذا كررنا عزال بن شموئيل  ؟ قال : قتل ، قال : فما فعل المجلسان يعني بني كعب ابن قريظة  وبني عمرو بن قريظة ؟  قال : ذهبوا وقتلوا ، قال : فإني أسألك بيدي عندك يا ثابت  إلا ما ألحقتني بالقوم ، فوالله ما في العيش بعد هؤلاء خير ، فما أنا بصابر لله فترة دلو نضح حتى ألقى الأحبة فقدمه ثابت  فضرب عنقه ، فلما بلغ  أبا بكر الصديق  قوله ألقى الأحبة ، قال : يلقاهم والله في نار جهنم خالدا فيها مخلدا أبدا . 

 قالوا : وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أمر بقتل من أنبت منهم ثم قسم أموال بني قريظة  ونساءهم وأبناءهم على المسلمين ، وأعلم في ذلك اليوم سهمان الخيل وسهمان الرجال وأخرج منها الخمس ،   فكان للفارس ثلاثة أسهم للفرس سهمان ولفارسه سهم وللراجل ممن ليس له فرس   سهم ، وكانت الخيل ستة وثلاثين فرسا وكان أول فيء وقع فيه السهمان ، ثم  بعث  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سعد بن زيد الأنصاري  أخا بني عبد الأشهل  بسبايا من سبايا بني قريظة  إلى نجد  فابتاع لهم بهم خيلا وسلاحا ، وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد اصطفى لنفسه من نسائهم ريحانة بنت عمرو بن خنانة  إحدى نساء بني عمرو بن قريظة  ،   فكانت عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى توفي عنها وهي في ملكه ،   وقد كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحرص عليها أن يتزوجها ويضرب   عليها الحجاب ، فقالت : يا رسول الله بل تتركني   [ ص:  344 ] في  ملكك فهو أخف علي وعليك فتركها وقد كانت حين سباها كرهت الإسلام  وأبت إلا  اليهودية ، فعزلها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ووجد في  نفسه بذلك من  أمرها ، فبينا هو مع أصحابه إذ سمع وقع نعلين خلفه فقال إن هذا لثعلبة بن شعبة  يبشرني بإسلام ريحانة  فجاءه فقال : يا رسول الله قد أسلمت ريحانة  ، فسره ذلك   . 

فلما انقضى شأن بني قريظة  انفجر جرح سعد بن معاذ ، وذلك أنه دعا بعد أن حكم في بني قريظة  ما   حكم فقال : اللهم إنك قد علمت أنه لم يكن قوم أحب إلي أن أجاهدهم من قوم   كذبوا رسولك ، اللهم إن كنت أبقيت من حرب قريش على رسولك شيئا فأبقني لها   وإن كنت قد قطعت الحرب بينه وبينهم فاقبضني إليك ، فانفجر كلمه فرجعه رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى خيمته التي ضربت عليه في المسجد ، قالت عائشة    : فحضره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبو بكر وعمر فوالذي نفس محمد  بيده إني لأعرف بكاء عمر  من بكاء أبي بكر  وإني لفي حجرتي ، قالت : وكانوا كما قال الله تعالى : " رحماء بينهم   ( الفتح - 29 ) ، وكان فتح بني قريظة  في آخر ذي القعدة سنة خمس من الهجرة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد  ، أخبرنا  يحيى بن آدم  ، أخبرنا إسرائيل  ، سمعت أبا إسحاق  يقول ، سمعت  سليمان بن صرد  يقول ، سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول حين أجلى الله الأحزاب عنه : " الآن نغزوهم ولا يغزونا ، نحن نسير إليهم   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا قتيبة  ، أخبرنا الليث عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقول :   " لا إله إلا الله وحده ، أعز جنده ، ونصر عبده ، وغلب الأحزاب وحده " فلا شيء بعده   " . 

 قال الله تعالى في قصة بني قريظة    : ( وأنزل الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب من صياصيهم وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب فريقا تقتلون   ) وهم الرجال ، يقال : كانوا ستمائة ( وتأسرون فريقا   ) وهم النساء والذراري ، يقال : كانوا سبعمائة وخمسين ، ويقال : كانوا تسعمائة 
[ ص: 345 ]   ( وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا لم تطئوها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا   ( 27 ) يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك إن كنتن تردن الحياة الدنيا وزينتها فتعالين أمتعكن وأسرحكن سراحا جميلا   ( 28 ) وإن كنتن تردن الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة فإن الله أعد للمحسنات منكن أجرا عظيما   ( 29 ) ) 

  ( وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا لم تطئوها   ) ، بعد ، قال ابن زيد  ومقاتل :  يعني خيبر ، قال قتادة    : كنا نحدث أنها مكة    . وقال الحسن    : فارس  والروم    . وقال عكرمة    : كل أرض تفتح إلى يوم القيامة . ( وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا   ) قوله - عز وجل - ( ياأيها النبي قل لأزواجك إن كنتن تردن الحياة الدنيا وزينتها فتعالين أمتعكن   ) متعة الطلاق ( وأسرحكن سراحا جميلا وإن كنتن تردن الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة فإن الله أعد للمحسنات منكن أجرا عظيما     ) سبب نزول هذه الآية أن نساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سألنه شيئا   من عرض الدنيا ، وطلبن منه زيادة في النفقة ، وآذينه بغيرة بعضهن على بعض ،   فهجرهن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وآلى أن لا يقربهن شهرا ولم  يخرج  إلى أصحابه ، فقالوا : ما شأنه ؟



*
*يتبع*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (338)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية20 إلى الاية 37

وكانوا يقولون : طلق رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - نساءه ، فقال عمر  لأعلمن لكم شأنه ، قال : فدخلت   على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقلت : يا رسول الله أطلقتهن ؟ قال  :  لا قلت : يا رسول الله إني دخلت المسجد والمسلمون يقولون : طلق رسول  الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - نساءه ، أفأنزل فأخبرهم أنك لم تطلقهن ؟ قال :  نعم  إن شئت ، فقمت على باب المسجد وناديت بأعلى صوتي لم يطلق رسول الله -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - نساءه ، فنزلت هذه الآية : " وإذا جاءهم أمر من الأمن أو الخوف أذاعوا به ولو ردوه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم لعلمه الذين يستنبطونه منهم   " ( النساء - 83 ) ، فكنت أنا استنبطت ذاك الأمر ، وأنزل الله آية التخيير ، وكانت تحت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يومئذ تسع نسوة خمس من قريش    : وهم  عائشة بنت أبي بكر الصديق  ، وحفصة بنت عمر  ،  وأم حبيبة بنت أبي سفيان  ، وأم سلمة بنت أبي أمية  ،  وسودة بنت زمعة  ، وغير القرشيات :  زينب بنت جحش الأسدية  ،  وميمونة بنت الحارث الهلالية  ، وصفية بنت حيي بن أخطب الخيبرية  ،  وجويرية بنت الحارث المصطلقية  ، رضوان الله عليهن فلما نزلت آية التخيير بدأ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعائشة  ، وكانت أحبهن إليه فخيرها وقرأ عليها القرآن   [ ص: 346 ] فاختارت الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة ، فرئي الفرح في وجه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتابعتها على ذلك   . 

قال قتادة    : فلما اخترن الله ورسوله شكرهن الله على ذلك وقصره عليهن فقال : ( لا يحل لك النساء من بعد   ) 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغفار بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، أخبرنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، أخبرنا  زهير بن حرب  ، أخبرنا روح بن عبادة  ، أخبرنا زكريا بن إسحاق  ، أخبرنا أبو الزبير  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : دخل أبو بكر  يستأذن على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فوجد الناس جلوسا ببابه ولم يؤذن لأحد منهم ، قال : فأذن لأبي بكر  فدخل ثم أقبل عمر  فاستأذن   له فوجد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جالسا حوله نساؤه واجما ساكتا ،   فقال : لأقولن شيئا أضحك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : يا رسول   الله لو رأيت بنت خارجة سألتني النفقة ، فقمت إليها فوجأت عنقها ، فضحك   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقال : هن حولي كما ترى يسألنني النفقة ، فقام أبو بكر  إلى عائشة  يجأ عنقها ، وقام عمر  إلى حفصة  يجأ عنقها ، كلاهما يقول : لا تسألي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيئا أبدا ليس عنده ، ثم اعتزلهن شهرا أو تسعا وعشرين ، ثم نزلت الآية : ( يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك   ) حتى بلغ : ( للمحسنات منكن أجرا عظيما   ) قال : فبدأ بعائشة  فقال : يا عائشة  إني   أريد أن أعرض عليك أمرا أحب أن لا تعجلي فيه حتى تستشيري أبويك ، قالت :   وما هو يا رسول الله ؟ فتلا عليها الآية ، قالت : أفيك يا رسول الله  استشير  أبوي ؟ بل أختار الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة ، وأسألك أن لا تخبر  امرأة من  نسائك بالذي قلت ، قال : " لا تسألني امرأة منهن إلا أخبرتها ،  إن الله لم  يبعثني معنتا ولا متعنتا ولكن بعثني معلما ميسرا   " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقسم أن لا يدخل على أزواجه شهرا ، قال الزهري  فأخبرني عروة بن الزبير  عن عائشة  أنها قالت : فلما   مضت تسع وعشرون أعدهن دخل علي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت :   بدأ بي فقلت : يا رسول الله إنك أقسمت ألا تدخل علينا شهرا وإنك دخلت في   تسع وعشرين أعدهن ؟ فقال : " إن الشهر تسع وعشرون   "   [ ص: 347 ] 

 واختلف العلماء في هذا الخيار أنه هل كان ذلك تفويض الطلاق إليهن حتى يقع بنفس الاختيار أم لا ؟ فذهب الحسن  ، وقتادة  ، وأكثر أهل العلم : إلى أنه لم يكن تفويض الطلاق ، وإنما خيرهن على أنهن إذا اخترن الدنيا فارقهن ، لقوله تعالى : ( فتعالين أمتعكن وأسرحكن سراحا جميلا   ) بدليل أنه لم يكن جوابهن على الفور فإنه قال  لعائشة    : " لا تعجلي حتى تستشيري أبويك " ، وفي تفويض الطلاق يكون الجواب على الفور . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه كان تفويض الطلاق لو اخترن أنفسهن كان طلاقا . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في حكم التخيير : فقال عمر  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس    : إذا خير الرجل امرأته فاختارت زوجها لا يقع شيء ، وإن اختارت نفسها يقع طلقة واحدة ، وهو قول عمر بن عبد العزيز  ،  وابن أبي ليلى  ، وسفيان  ،  والشافعي  ، وأصحاب الرأي ، إلا عند أصحاب الرأي تقع طلقة بائنة إذا اختارت نفسها ، وعند الآخرين رجعية . 

وقال  زيد بن ثابت    : إذا اختارت الزوج تقع طلقة واحدة ، وإذا اختارت نفسها فثلاث ، وهو قول الحسن  وبه قال مالك    . 

 وروي عن علي  أيضا أنها إذا اختارت زوجها تقع طلقة واحدة وإن اختارت نفسها فطلقة بائنة   . 

 وأكثر العلماء على أنها إذا اختارت زوجها لا يقع شيء . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عمر بن حفص  ، أخبرنا أبي ، أخبرنا الأعمش  ، أخبرنا مسلم  ، عن مسروق  ، عن عائشة  قالت : خيرنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاخترنا الله ورسوله فلم يعد ذلك علينا شيئا   . 
**( يا نساء النبي من يأت منكن بفاحشة مبينة يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ( 30 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : )   ( يا نساء النبي من يأت منكن بفاحشة مبينة   ) بمعصية ظاهرة ، قيل : هي كقوله - عز وجل - : " لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك   " ( الزمر - 65 ) لا أن منهن من أتت بفاحشة . وقال ابن عباس    : المراد بالفاحشة النشوز وسوء الخلق . ( يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر      : " نضعف " بالنون وكسر العين وتشديدها ، " العذاب " نصب ، وقرأ الآخرون   بالياء وفتح العين " العذاب " رفع ويشددها أبو جعفر وأهل البصرة ، وشدد  أبو  عمرو هذه وحدها لقوله :   [ ص: 348 ]   " ضعفين " ، وقرأ الآخرون : " يضاعف " بالألف وفتح العين ، " العذاب " رفع ، وهما لغتان مثل بعد وباعد ، قال أبو عمرو  وأبو عبيدة    : ضعفت الشيء إذا جعلته مثليه وضاعفته إذا جعلته أمثاله . ( وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا   ) قال مقاتل      : كان عذابها على الله هينا وتضعيف عقوبتهن على المعصية لشرفهن كتضعيف   عقوبة الحرة على الأمة وتضعيف ثوابهن لرفع منزلتهن; وفيه إشارة إلى أنهن   أشرف نساء العالمين . 
( ومن يقنت منكن لله ورسوله وتعمل صالحا نؤتها أجرها مرتين وأعتدنا لها رزقا كريما   ( 31 ) يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء إن اتقيتن فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض وقلن قولا معروفا   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( ومن يقنت   ) يطع ( منكن لله ورسوله   ) قرأ يعقوب      : " من تأت منكن ، وتقنت " بالتاء فيهما ، وقرأ العامة بالياء لأن " من "   أداة تقوم مقام الاسم يعبر به عن الواحد والجمع والمذكر والمؤنث ( وتعمل صالحا نؤتها أجرها مرتين   ) أي : مثلي أجر غيرها ، قال مقاتل : مكان كل حسنة عشرين حسنة . 

 وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " يعمل ، يؤتها " بالياء فيهما نسقا على قوله : " ومن يأت ، ويقنت " وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ( وأعتدنا لها رزقا كريما   ) حسنا يعني الجنة . ) ( يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء   ) قال ابن عباس      : يريد ليس قدركن عندي مثل قدر غيركن من النساء الصالحات ، أنتن أكرم  علي  ، وثوابكن أعظم لدي ، ولم يقل : كواحدة ، لأن الأحد عام يصلح للواحد   والاثنين والجمع والمذكر والمؤنث ، قال الله تعالى : " لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله   " ( البقرة - 285 ) ، وقال : " فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين   " ( الحاقة - 47 ) . 

 ( إن اتقيتن   ) الله فأطعتنه ( فلا تخضعن بالقول   ) لا تلن بالقول للرجال ولا ترققن الكلام ( فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض   ) أي : فجور وشهوة ، وقيل نفاق ، والمعنى : لا تقلن قولا يجد منافق أو فاجر به سبيلا إلى الطمع فيكن . 

 والمرأة مندوبة إلى الغلظة في المقالة إذا خاطبت الأجانب لقطع الأطماع . 

 ( وقلن قولا معروفا   ) لوجه الدين والإسلام بتصريح وبيان من غير خضوع . 

[ ص: 349 ]   ( وقرن   في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى وأقمن الصلاة وآتين الزكاة   وأطعن الله ورسوله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم   تطهيرا   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( وقرن في بيوتكن   ) قرأ أهل المدينة وعاصم      : " وقرن " بفتح القاف ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها ، فمن فتح القاف فمعناه ،   اقررن أي : الزمن بيوتكن من قولهم : قررت بالمكان أقر قرارا ، يقال : قررت   أقر وقررت أقر ، وهما لغتان ، فحذفت الراء الأولى التي هي عين الفعل لثقل   التضعيف ونقلت حركتها إلى القاف كقولهم : في ظللت ظلت ، قال الله تعالى :  "  فظلتم تفكهون   " ( الواقعة - 65 ) ، " و ظلت عليه عاكفا   " ( طه - 97 ) . 

 ومن كسر القاف فقد قيل : هو من قررت أقر ، معناه اقررن - بكسر الراء -   فحذفت الأولى ونقلت حركتها إلى القاف كما ذكرنا وقيل : - وهو الأصح - أنه   أمر من الوقار ، كقولهم من الوعد : عدن ، ومن الوصل : صلن ، أي : كن أهل   وقار وسكون ، من قولهم وقر فلان يقر وقورا إذا سكن واطمأن . 

 ( ولا تبرجن   ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : التبرج هو التكسر والتغنج ، وقال ابن أبي نجيح    : هو التبختر . وقيل : هو إظهار الزينة وإبراز المحاسن للرجال ( تبرج الجاهلية الأولى   ) اختلفوا في الجاهلية الأولى   . 

 قال الشعبي    : هي ما بين عيسى  ومحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : هي في زمن داود  وسليمان  عليهما السلام ، كانت المرأة تلبس قميصا من الدر غير مخيط من الجانبين فيرى خلقها فيه . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كان ذلك في زمن نمرود  الجبار ، كانت المرأة تتخذ الدرع من اللؤلؤ فتلبسه وتمشي وسط الطريق ليس عليها شيء غيره وتعرض نفسها على الرجال . 

 وروي عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : الجاهلية الأولى فيما بين نوح  وإدريس  ، وكانت ألف سنة ، وأن بطنين من ولد آدم  كان   أحدهما يسكن السهل والآخر يسكن الجبل ، وكان رجال الجبل صباحا وفي النساء   دمامة ، وكان نساء السهل صباحا وفي الرجال دمامة ، وأن إبليس أتى رجلا   [  ص: 350 ] من  أهل السهل وأجر نفسه منه ، فكان  يخدمه واتخذ شيئا مثل الذي يزمر به الرعاء  فجاء بصوت لم يسمع الناس مثله ،  فبلغ ذلك من حولهم فانتابوهم يستمعون إليه  ، واتخذوا عيدا يجتمعون إليه  في السنة ، فتتبرج النساء للرجال ويتزين  الرجال لهن ، وإن رجلا من أهل  الجبل هجم عليهم في عيدهم ذلك فرأى النساء  وصباحتهن فأتى أصحابه فأخبرهم  بذلك [ فتحولوا إليهم ] فنزلوا معهم فظهرت  الفاحشة فيهم ، فذلك قوله تعالى  : " ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى   " . 

 وقال قتادة :  هي ما قبل الإسلام . 

 وقيل : الجاهلية الأولى : ما ذكرنا ، والجاهلية الأخرى : قوم يفعلون مثل فعلهم في آخر الزمان . 

 وقيل : قد تذكر الأولى وإن لم يكن لها أخرى ، كقوله تعالى : " وأنه أهلك عادا الأولى   " ( النجم - 50 ) ، ولم يكن لها أخرى . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وأقمن الصلاة وآتين الزكاة وأطعن الله ورسوله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت   ) أراد بالرجس : الإثم الذي نهى الله النساء عنه ، قاله مقاتل    . وقال ابن عباس    : يعني : عمل الشيطان وما ليس لله فيه رضى ، وقال قتادة    : يعني : السوء . وقال مجاهد    : الرجس الشك . 

 وأراد بأهل البيت : نساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأنهن في بيته ، وهو رواية سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس ، وتلا قوله : " واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن من آيات الله   " ، وهو قول عكرمة  ومقاتل    . 

 وذهب أبو سعيد الخدري  ، وجماعة من التابعين ، منهم مجاهد  ، وقتادة  ، وغيرهما : إلى أنهم علي  وفاطمة والحسن  والحسين    . 

 حدثنا أبو الفضل زياد بن محمد الحنفي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن محمد الأنصاري  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد يحيى بن محمد بن صاعدي  ، أخبرنا أبو همام الوليد بن شجاع  ، أخبرنا يحيى بن زكريا بن زائدة  ، أخبرنا أبي عن مصعب بن شيبة  ، عن صفية بنت شيبة الحجبية  ، عن عائشة  أم المؤمنين قالت : خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذات غداة وعليه مرط مرحل من شعر أسود ، فجلس فأتت فاطمة  فأدخلها فيه ثم جاء علي  فأدخله فيه ثم جاء حسن  فأدخله فيه ، ثم جاء حسين  فأدخله فيه ، ثم قال : " إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا   " .   [ ص: 351 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد الحميدي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله الحافظ  ، أخبرنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب  حدثنا الحسن بن مكرم  ، أخبرنا عثمان بن عمر  ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن دينار  ، عن شريك بن أبي نمر  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار ،  عن أم سلمة  قالت : في بيتي أنزلت : ( إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت   ) قالت : فأرسل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى فاطمة  وعلي  والحسن  والحسين  ، فقال " هؤلاء أهل بيتي " ، قالت : فقلت يا رسول الله أما أنا من أهل البيت ؟ قال : " بلى إن شاء الله " . 

قال  زيد بن أرقم    : أهل بيته من حرم الصدقة عليه بعده ، آل علي  وآل عقيل  وآل جعفر  وآل عباس    .
**( واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن من آيات الله والحكمة إن الله كان لطيفا خبيرا   ( 34 ) إن   المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والقانتين والقانتات والصادقين   والصادقات والصابرين والصابرات والخاشعين والخاشعات والمتصدقين والمتصدقات   والصائمين والصائمات والحافظين فروجهم والحافظات والذاكرين الله كثيرا   والذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجرا عظيما   ( 35 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - :   ( واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن من آيات الله   ) يعني : القرآن ) ( والحكمة ) قال قتادة    : يعني السنة وقال مقاتل    : أحكام القرآن ومواعظه . ( إن الله كان لطيفا خبيرا   ) أي : لطيفا بأوليائه خبيرا بجميع خلقه . قوله - عز وجل - :   ( إن المسلمين والمسلمات   ) الآية     . وذلك أن أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قلن : يا رسول الله ذكر   الله الرجال في القرآن ولم يذكر النساء بخير ، فما فينا خير نذكر به ، إنا   نخاف أن لا يقبل الله منا طاعة ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 قال مقاتل : قالت أم سلمة بنت أبي أمية  ونيسة بنت كعب الأنصارية  للنبي   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما بال ربنا يذكر الرجال ولا يذكر النساء في  شيء  من كتابه ، نخشى أن لا يكون فيهن خير ؟ فنزلت هذه الآية   .   [ ص: 352 ] 

 وروي أن  أسماء بنت عميس  رجعت من الحبشة  مع زوجها  جعفر بن أبي طالب  فدخلت على نساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت   : هل نزل فينا شيء من القرآن ؟ قلن : لا . فأتت النبي - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - فقالت : يا رسول الله إن النساء لفي خيبة وخسار ، قال : ومم ذاك ؟   قالت : لأنهن لا يذكرن بخير كما يذكر الرجال ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية : ( إن المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والقانتين   ) المطيعين ( والقانتات والصادقين   ) في إيمانهم وفيما ساءهم وسرهم ( والصادقات والصابرين   ) على ما أمر الله به ( والصابرات والخاشعين   ) المتواضعين ( والخاشعات   ) وقيل : أراد به الخشوع في الصلاة ، ومن الخشوع أن لا يلتفت ( والمتصدقين   ) مما رزقهم الله ( والمتصدقات والصائمين والصائمات والحافظين فروجهم   ) عما لا يحل ( والحافظات والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات   ) قال مجاهد    : لا يكون العبد من الذاكرين الله كثيرا حتى يذكر الله قائما وقاعدا ومضطجعا . 

 وروينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " قد سبق المفردون " ، قالوا : وما المفردون يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " الذاكرون الله كثيرا والذاكرات   " . 

قال عطاء بن أبي رباح     : من فوض أمره إلى  الله - عز وجل - فهو داخل في قوله : " إن المسلمين  والمسلمات " ، ومن أقر  بأن الله ربه ومحمدا رسوله ، ولم يخالف قلبه لسانه ،  فهو داخل في قوله : "  والمؤمنين والمؤمنات " ، ومن أطاع الله في الفرض ،  والرسول في السنة :  فهو داخل في قوله : " والقانتين والقانتات ومن صان قوله  عن الكذب فهو داخل  في قوله : " والصادقين والصادقات " ، ومن صبر على  الطاعة ، وعن المعصية ،  وعلى الرزية : فهو داخل في قوله : " والصابرين  والصابرات " ، ومن صلى ولم  يعرف من عن يمينه وعن يساره فهو داخل في قوله : "  والخاشعين والخاشعات " ،  ومن تصدق في كل أسبوع بدرهم فهو داخل في قوله : "  والمتصدقين والمتصدقات "  ، ومن صام في كل شهر أيام البيض : الثالث عشر ،  والرابع عشر ، والخامس  عشر ، فهو داخل في قوله : " والصائمين والصائمات " ،  ومن حفظ فرجه عما لا  يحل فهو داخل في قوله : " والحافظين فروجهم والحافظات  " ، ومن صلى   [ ص: 353 ] الصلوات الخمس بحقوقها فهو داخل في قوله : " والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات " . ( أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجرا عظيما   ) 
**( وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا   ( 36 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - :   ( وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم   ) 

 نزلت الآية في  زينب بنت جحش الأسدية  وأخيها عبد الله بن جحش  وأمهما أمية بنت عبد المطلب  عمة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، خطب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لمولاه  زيد بن حارثة  وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اشترى زيدا  في الجاهلية بعكاظ فأعتقه وتبناه ، فلما خطب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - زينب  رضيت وظنت أنه يخطبها لنفسه فلما علمت أنه يخطبها لزيد  أبت   وقالت : أنا ابنة عمتك يا رسول الله فلا أرضاه لنفسي ، وكانت بيضاء جميلة   فيها حدة ، وكذلك كره أخوها ذلك ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : ( وما كان لمؤمن   ) يعني : عبد الله بن جحش    ( ولا مؤمنة   ) يعني : أخته زينب    ( إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا   ) أي إذا أراد الله ورسوله أمرا وهو نكاح زينب  لزيد    ( أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم     ) قرأ أهل الكوفة : " أن يكون " بالياء ، للحائل بين التأنيث والفعل ،   وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لتأنيث " الخيرة " من أمرهم ، والخيرة : الاختيار . 

 والمعنى أن يريد غير ما أراد الله أو يمتنع مما أمر الله ورسوله به . ( ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا     ) أخطأ خطأ ظاهرا ، فلما سمعا ذلك رضيا بذلك وسلما ، وجعلت أمرها بيد   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكذلك أخوها ، فأنكحها رسول الله - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - زيدا  ،  فدخل بها وساق  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إليها عشرة دنانير ،  وستين درهما ،  وخمارا ، ودرعا ، وإزارا وملحفة ، وخمسين مدا من طعام ،  وثلاثين صاعا من  تمر . 
**[ ص: 354 ]   ( وإذ   تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله وتخفي في   نفسك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله أحق أن تخشاه فلما قضى زيد منها  وطرا  زوجناكها لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا  منهن  وطرا وكان أمر الله مفعولا   ( 37 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى :   ( وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه أمسك عليك زوجك   ) الآية ، نزلت في زينب  وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما زوج زينب  من زيد  مكثت عنده حينا ، ثم إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أتى زيدا ذات يوم لحاجة ، فأبصر زينب  قائمة في درع وخمار وكانت بيضاء جميلة ذات خلق من أتم نساء قريش  ، فوقعت في نفسه وأعجبه حسنها ، فقال : سبحان الله مقلب القلوب وانصرف ، فلما جاء زيد  ذكرت ذلك له ، ففطن زيد  ، فألقي في نفس زيد  كراهيتها في الوقت   [ ص: 355 ] فأتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " إني   أريد أن أفارق صاحبتي " ، قال : ما لك أرابك منها شيء ؟ قال : لا والله  يا  رسول الله ما رأيت منها إلا خيرا ، ولكنها تتعظم علي لشرفها وتؤذيني   بلسانها ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أمسك عليك زوجك   " ، يعني : زينب بنت جحش    ) ( واتق الله ) في أمرها ، ثم طلقها زيد  فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : 

 ( وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه   ) بالإسلام ) ( وأنعمت عليه ) بالإعتاق ، وهو زيد بن حارثة ( أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله   ) فيها ولا تفارقها ( وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه   ) أي : تسر في نفسك ما الله مظهره ، أي : كان في قلبه لو فارقها لتزوجها . 

 وقال ابن عباس : حبها . وقال قتادة : ود أنه طلقها . 

 ( وتخشى الناس   ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن    : تستحييهم . 

 وقيل : تخاف لائمة الناس أن يقولوا : أمر رجلا بطلاق امرأته ثم نكحها . 

 ( والله أحق أن تخشاه   ) قال عمر  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وعائشة    : ما نزلت على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - آية هي أشد عليه من هذه الآية   . 

 وروي عن مسروق  قال : قالت عائشة    : لو كتم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيئا مما أوحي إليه لكتم هذه الآية : " وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه   "   . 

وروى سفيان بن عيينة  عن  علي بن زيد بن جدعان  قال : سألني  علي بن الحسين زين العابدين  ما يقول الحسن  في قوله : ( وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله أحق أن تخشاه   ) ؟ قلت : يقول لما جاء زيد  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا نبي الله إني أريد أن أطلق زينب  فأعجبه ذلك ، فقال : أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله ، فقال علي بن الحسين    : ليس كذلك ، كان الله تعالى قد أعلمه أنها ستكون من أزواجه وأن زيدا  سيطلقها ، فلما جاء زيد  وقال   : إني أريد أن أطلقها قال له : أمسك عليك زوجك ، فعاتبه الله وقال : لم   قلت : أمسك عليك زوجك ، وقد أعلمتك أنها ستكون من أزواجك ؟   [ ص:  356 ] وهذا  هو الأولى والأليق بحال الأنبياء وهو مطابق للتلاوة لأن الله  علم أنه يبدي  ويظهر ما أخفاه ولم يظهر غير تزويجها منه فقال : " زوجناكها "  فلو كان  الذي أضمره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - محبتها أو إرادة  طلاقها لكان  يظهر ذلك لأنه لا يجوز أن يخبر أنه يظهره ثم يكتمه فلا يظهره ،  فدل على أنه  إنما عوتب على إخفاء ما أعلمه الله أنها ستكون زوجة له ،  وإنما أخفاه  استحياء أن يقول لزيد    :   التي تحتك وفي نكاحك ستكون امرأتي ، وهذا قول حسن مرض ، وإن كان القول   الآخر وهو أنه أخفى محبتها أو نكاحها لو طلقها لا يقدح في حال الأنبياء ،   لأن العبد غير ملوم على ما يقع في قلبه في مثل هذه الأشياء ما لم يقصد فيه   المآثم ، لأن الود وميل النفس من طبع البشر   . 

 وقوله : " أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله   " أمر بالمعروف ، وهو خشية لا إثم فيه . 

 وقوله تعالى : ( والله أحق أن تخشاه    ) لم  يرد به أنه لم يكن يخشى الله فيما سبق فإنه عليه السلام قد قال : "  أنا  أخشاكم لله وأتقاكم له " ، ولكنه لما ذكر الخشية من الناس ذكر أن الله   تعالى أحق بالخشية في عموم الأحوال وفي جميع الأشياء . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا   ) أي : حاجة من نكاحها ( زوجناكها   ) وذكر قضاء الوطر ليعلم أن زوجة المتبنى تحل بعد الدخول بها . 

 قال أنس    : كانت زينب  تفتخر على أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتقول : زوجكن أهاليكن وزوجني الله من فوق سبع سموات . 

 وقال الشعبي    : كانت زينب  تقول للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إني لأدل عليك بثلاث ما من نسائك امرأة تدل بهن : جدي وجدك واحد ، أني أنكحنيك الله في السماء ، وإن السفير لجبريل  عليه السلام   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغفار بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، أخبرنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثني محمد بن حاتم بن ميمون  ، أخبرنا بهز  ، أخبرنا  سليمان بن المغيرة  ، عن ثابت  ، عن أنس  قال : لما انقضت عدة زينب  قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لزيد    : " فاذكرها علي " ، قال : فانطلق زيد  حتى   أتاها وهي تخمر عجينها ، قال فلما رأيتها عظمت في صدري حتى ما أستطيع أن   أنظر إليها لأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذكرها ، فوليتها ظهري   ونكصت على عقبي ، فقلت : يا زينب  أرسل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يذكرك . 

 قالت : ما أنا بصانعة شيئا حتى أؤامر ربي ، فقامت إلى مسجدها ، ونزل   القرآن ، وجاء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فدخل عليها بغير إذن .   [  ص: 357 ] 

 قال : ولقد رأيتنا أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أطعمنا الخبز   واللحم ، حتى امتد النهار ، [ فخرج الناس ] وبقي رجال يتحدثون في البيت بعد   الطعام ، فخرج  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فاتبعته فجعل يتتبع حجر نسائه يسلم  عليهن ، ويقلن : يا رسول الله كيف وجدت  أهلك ؟ قال : فما أدري أنا أخبرته  أن القوم قد خرجوا أو أخبرني   . 

 قال : فانطلق حتى دخل البيت فذهبت أدخل معه فألقى الستر بيني وبينه ، ونزل الحجاب . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا سليمان بن حرب  ، أخبرنا حماد عن ثابت  ، عن أنس  قال : ما أولم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على شيء من نسائه ما أولم على زينب  ، أولم بشاة .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (339)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية38 إلى الاية51

  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا محمد بن هشام بن ملاس النمري  ، أخبرنا مروان الفزاري  ، أخبرنا حميد  عن أنس  قال : أولم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين ابتنى بزينب بنت جحش  فأشبع المسلمين خبزا ولحما . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج   ) إثم ( في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهن وطرا   ) و " الأدعياء " : جمع الدعي ، وهو المتبنى ، يقول : زوجناك زينب  ، وهي امرأة زيد  الذي تبنيته ، ليعلم أن زوجة المتبنى حلال للمتبني ، [ وإن كان قد دخل بها المتبنى ] بخلاف امرأة ابن الصلب فإنها لا تحل للأب   . 

 ( وكان أمر الله مفعولا   ) أي : كان قضاء الله ماضيا وحكمه نافذا وقد قضى في زينب  أن يتزوجها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .
( ما كان على النبي من حرج فيما فرض الله له سنة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا   ( 38 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : )   ( ما كان على النبي من حرج فيما فرض الله له   ) أي : فيما أحل الله له ) ( سنة الله ) أي : كسنة الله نصب بنزع الخافض ، وقيل : نصب على الإغراء ، أي : الزموا   [ ص: 358 ] سنة الله ( في الذين خلوا من قبل   ) أي : في الأنبياء الماضين أن لا يؤاخذهم بما أحل لهم . 

 قال الكلبي  ، ومقاتل    : أراد داود  حين جمع بينه وبين المرأة التي هويها فكذلك جمع بين محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبين زينب    . 

 وقيل : أشار بالسنة إلى النكاح فإنه من سنة الأنبياء عليهم السلام . 

 وقيل : إلى كثرة الأزواج مثل داود  وسليمان عليهما السلام . 

 ( وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا   ) قضاء مقضيا كائنا ماضيا . 
( الذين يبلغون رسالات الله ويخشونه ولا يخشون أحدا إلا الله وكفى بالله حسيبا   ( 39 ) ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( الذين يبلغون رسالات الله   ) [ يعني سنة الله في الأنبياء الذين يبلغون رسالات الله ] ( ويخشونه ولا يخشون أحدا إلا الله   ) لا يخشون قالة الناس ولائمتهم فيما أحل الله لهم وفرض عليهم ( وكفى بالله حسيبا   ) حافظا لأعمال خلقه ومحاسبهم . ثم إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما تزوج زينب  قال الناس : إن محمدا  تزوج امرأة ابنه فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : ( ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم   ) يعني :  زيد بن حارثة  ، أي : ليس أبا أحد من رجالكم الذين لم يلدهم فيحرم عليه نكاح زوجته بعد فراقه إياها . 

 فإن قيل : أليس أنه كان له أبناء : القاسم  ، والطيب  ، والطاهر  ، وإبراهيم  ، وكذلك : الحسن  والحسين ،  فإن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال للحسن    : إن ابني هذا سيد ؟ . 

 قيل : هؤلاء كانوا صغارا لم يكونوا رجالا . 

 والصحيح ما قلنا : إنه أراد أبا أحد من رجالكم . 

 ( ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين   ) ختم الله به النبوة ، وقرأ عاصم    : " خاتم " بفتح التاء على الاسم ، أي : آخرهم ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسر التاء على الفاعل ، لأنه ختم به النبيين فهو خاتمهم .   [ ص: 359 ] 

قال ابن عباس    : يريد لو لم أختم به النبيين لجعلت له ابنا يكون بعده نبيا   . 

 وروي عن عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : أن الله تعالى لما حكم أن لا نبي بعده لم يعطه ولدا ذكرا يصير رجلا ( وكان الله بكل شيء عليما   ) 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد محمد بن علي بن محمد الخذاشاهي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم  ، حدثنا أبكر الجوربذي  ، أخبرنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني يونس  عن يزيد  ، عن ابن شهاب  ، عن أبي سلمة  قال : كان أبو هريرة يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " مثلي  ومثل الأنبياء كمثل قصر أحسن بنيانه ، ترك منه موضع لبنة فطاف به النظار  يتعجبون من حسن بنيانه إلا موضع تلك اللبنة لا يعيبون سواها فكنت أنا سددت  موضع تلك اللبنة ، ختم بي البنيان وختم بي الرسل   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب الشاشي  ، أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، أخبرنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن المخزومي  ، وغير واحد قالوا ، أخبرنا سفيان  عن الزهري  ، عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم  ، عن أبيه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن لي أسماء أنا محمد ، وأنا أحمد ، وأنا الماحي ، يمحو الله بي الكفر ، وأنا الحاشر الذي يحشر الناس على قدمي ، وأنا العاقب ، والعاقب الذي ليس بعده نبي " .
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا   ( 41 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : )   ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا   ) قال ابن عباس     : لم يفرض الله تعالى فريضة إلا جعل لها حدا معلوما ، ثم عذر أهلها في  حال العذر ، أما الذكر فإنه لم يجعل له حدا ينتهى إليه ، ولم يعذر أحدا في  تركه إلا مغلوبا على عقله وأمرهم به في   [ ص: 360 ] كل الأحوال ، فقال : " فاذكروا الله قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبكم   " ( النساء - 103 ) . وقال : ( اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا   ) أي : بالليل والنهار ، في البر والبحر وفي الصحة والسقم ، وفي السر والعلانية   . وقال مجاهد : الذكر الكثير أن لا تنساه أبدا . 
( وسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا   ( 42 ) هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور وكان بالمؤمنين رحيما   ( 43 ) تحيتهم يوم يلقونه سلام وأعد لهم أجرا كريما   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( وسبحوه ) أي : صلوا له ) ( بكرة ) يعني : صلاة الصبح ) ( وأصيلا ) يعني :  صلاة العصر . وقال الكلبي : " وأصيلا " صلاة الظهر والعصر والعشاءين . 

 وقال مجاهد    : يعني :  قولوا سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله أكبر ، ولا حول  ولا قوة إلا بالله ، فعبر بالتسبيح عن أخواته . 

 وقيل : المراد من قوله : " ذكرا كثيرا " هذه الكلمات يقولها الطاهر والجنب والمحدث . ( هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته   ) فالصلاة من الله : الرحمة ، ومن الملائكة : الاستغفار للمؤمنين . 

قال  السدي  قالت بنو إسرائيل  لموسى    : أيصلي ربنا ؟ فكبر هذا الكلام على موسى  ، فأوحى الله إليه : أن قل لهم : إني أصلي ، وإن صلاتي رحمتي ، وقد وسعت رحمتي كل شيء   . 

 وقيل : الصلاة من الله على العبد هي إشاعة الذكر الجميل له في عباده . وقيل : الثناء عليه . 

قال أنس    : لما نزلت : ( إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي   ) قال أبو بكر    : ما خصك الله يا رسول الله بشرف إلا وقد أشركنا فيه ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية   . 

 قوله : ( ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور   ) أي : من ظلمة الكفر إلى نور الإيمان يعني : أنه برحمته وهدايته ودعاء الملائكة لكم أخرجكم من ظلمة الكفر إلى النور ( وكان بالمؤمنين رحيما   ) ( تحيتهم ) أي : تحية المؤمنين ( يوم يلقونه   ) أي : يرون الله ) ( سلام ) أي : يسلم الله عليهم ، ويسلمهم من جميع الآفات .   [ ص: 361 ] 

 وروي عن  البراء بن عازب  قال : " تحيتهم يوم يلقونه " ، يعني : يلقون ملك الموت ، لا يقبض روح مؤمن إلا يسلم عليه . 

وعن ابن مسعود  قال : إذا جاء ملك الموت ليقبض روح المؤمن قال : ربك يقرئك السلام   . 

 وقيل : تسلم عليهم الملائكة وتبشرهم حين يخرجون من قبورهم ( وأعد لهم أجرا كريما   ) يعني : الجنة . 
( يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا   ( 45 ) وداعيا إلى الله بإذنه وسراجا منيرا   ( 46 ) وبشر المؤمنين بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيرا   ( 47 ) ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين ودع أذاهم وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا   ( 48 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا نكحتم المؤمنات ثم طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن فما لكم عليهن من عدة تعتدونها فمتعوهن وسرحوهن سراحا جميلا   ( 49 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا   ) أي : شاهدا للرسل بالتبليغ ، ومبشرا لمن آمن بالجنة ، ونذيرا لمن كذب بآياتنا بالنار . ( وداعيا إلى الله   ) إلى توحيده وطاعته ) ( بإذنه ) بأمره ( وسراجا منيرا   ) سماه سراجا لأنه يهتدى به كالسراج يستضاء به في الظلمة . ( وبشر المؤمنين بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيرا   ) . ( ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين   ) ذكرنا تفسيره في أول السورة ( ودع أذاهم   ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : اصبر على أذاهم . وقال الزجاج    : لا تجازهم عليه . وهذا منسوخ بآية القتال . 

 ( وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا   ) حافظا . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا نكحتم المؤمنات ثم طلقتموهن   ) فيه دليل على أن الطلاق قبل النكاح غير واقع لأن الله تعالى رتب الطلاق على النكاح ، حتى لو قال لامرأة أجنبية : إذا نكحتك فأنت طالق ، وقال : كل امرأة أنكحها فهي طالق ، فنكح ، لا يقع الطلاق . وهو قول   [ ص: 362 ] علي  ،  وابن عباس  ، وجابر  ، ومعاذ  ،  وعائشة  ، وبه قال  سعيد بن المسيب  ، وعروة  ، وشريح   وسعيد بن جبير  ، والقاسم   وطاوس  ، والحسن  ، وعكرمة ،   وعطاء  ،  وسليمان بن يسار  ، ومجاهد  ،  والشعبي  ، وقتادة  ، وأكثر أهل العلم رضي الله عنهم ، وبه قال  الشافعي    . 

 وروي عن ابن مسعود    : أنه يقع الطلاق ، وهو قول  إبراهيم النخعي  ، وأصحاب الرأي . 

 وقال ربيعة  ،  ومالك  ،  والأوزاعي    : إن عين امرأة يقع ، وإن عم فلا يقع . 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : كذبوا على ابن مسعود  ، إن كان قالها فزلة من عالم في الرجل يقول : إن تزوجت فلانة فهي طالق ، يقول الله تعالى : " إذا نكحتم المؤمنات ثم طلقتموهن   " ، ولم يقل إذا طلقتموهن ثم نكحتموهن . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد الديموري  ، أخبرنا عمر بن أحمد بن القاسم النهاوندي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن المنذر النيسابوري  بمكة  ، أخبرنا الربيع بن سليمان  ، أخبرنا أيوب بن سويد  ، أخبرنا ابن أبي ذئب  عن عطاء  ، عن جابر  قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا طلاق قبل النكاح   " . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( من قبل أن تمسوهن   ) تجامعوهن ( فما لكم عليهن من عدة تعتدونها   ) تحصونها بالأقراء والأشهر ( فمتعوهن   ) أي : أعطوهن ما يستمتعن به . قال ابن عباس    : هذا إذا لم يكن سمى لها صداقا فلها المتعة ، فإن كان قد فرض لها صداقا فلها نصف الصداق ولا متعة لها . 

 وقال قتادة : هذه الآية منسوخة بقوله : " فنصف ما فرضتم   " ( البقرة - 237 ) . 

 وقيل : هذا أمر ندب ، فالمتعة مستحبة لها مع نصف المهر . 

 وذهب بعضهم إلى إنها تستحق المتعة بكل حال لظاهر الآية . 

 ( وسرحوهن سراحا جميلا   ) خلوا سبيلهن بالمعروف من غير ضرار . 
( يا  أيها النبي إنا أحللنا لك أزواجك اللاتي آتيت أجورهن وما ملكت يمينك مما  أفاء الله عليك وبنات عمك وبنات عماتك وبنات خالك وبنات خالاتك اللاتي  هاجرن معك وامرأة مؤمنة إن وهبت نفسها للنبي إن أراد النبي أن يستنكحها  خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين قد علمنا ما فرضنا عليهم في أزواجهم وما ملكت  أيمانهم لكيلا يكون عليك حرج وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ( 50 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها النبي إنا أحللنا لك أزواجك اللاتي آتيت أجورهن   ) أي : مهورهن ،   [ ص: 363 ]   ( وما ملكت يمينك مما أفاء الله عليك   ) رد عليك من الكفار بأن تسبي فتملك مثل صفية   وجويرية  ، وقد كانت مارية  مما ملكت يمينه فولدت له إبراهيم    ( وبنات عمك وبنات عماتك   ) يعني : نساء قريش ( وبنات خالك وبنات خالاتك   ) يعني : نساء بني زهرة    ( اللاتي هاجرن معك   ) إلى المدينة  فمن لم تهاجر منهن معه لم يجز له نكاحها . 

 وروى أبو صالح  عن أم هانئ  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما فتح مكة  خطبني فأنزل الله هذه الآية فلم أحل له ، لأني لم أكن من المهاجرات وكنت من الطلقاء ، ثم نسخ شرط الهجرة في التحليل   . 

 ( وامرأة مؤمنة إن وهبت نفسها للنبي إن أراد النبي أن يستنكحها خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين   ) أي . أحللنا لك امرأة مؤمنة وهبت نفسها لك بغير صداق ، فأما غير المؤمنة فلا تحل له إذا وهبت نفسها منه . 

 واختلفوا في أنه هل كان يحل للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نكاح اليهودية والنصرانية بالمهر ؟ 

 فذهب جماعة إلى أنه كان لا يحل له ذلك ، لقوله : " وامرأة مؤمنة " ، وأول  بعضهم الهجرة في قوله : " اللاتي هاجرن معك " على الإسلام ، أي : أسلمن معك  . فيدل ذلك على أنه لا يحل له نكاح غير المسلمة ، وكان النكاح ينعقد في  حقه بمعنى الهبة من غير ولي ولا شهود ولا مهر ، وكان ذلك من خصائصه - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - في النكاح لقوله تعالى : ( خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين   ) كالزيادة على الأربع ، ووجوب تخيير النساء كان من خصائصه ولا مشاركة لأحد معه فيه .   [ ص: 364 ] 

 واختلف أهل العلم في انعقاد النكاح بلفظ الهبة في حق الأمة ؟ فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه لا ينعقد إلا بلفظ الإنكاح والتزويج ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  والزهري  ، ومجاهد  ،  وعطاء  ، وبه قال ربيعة   ومالك   والشافعي    . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أنه ينعقد بلفظ الهبة والتمليك ، وهو قول  إبراهيم النخعي  ، وأهل الكوفة    . 

 ومن قال لا ينعقد إلا بلفظ الإنكاح أو التزويج اختلفوا في نكاح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : فذهب قوم إلى أنه كان ينعقد بلفظ الهبة ، لقوله تعالى : " خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين   " . 

 وذهب آخرون إلى أنه لا ينعقد إلا بلفظ الإنكاح أو التزويج كما في حق الأمة لقوله - عز وجل - : ( إن أراد النبي أن يستنكحها   ) وكان اختصاصه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ترك المهر لا في لفظ النكاح . 

 واختلفوا في التي وهبت نفسها لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهل كانت عنده امرأة منهن ؟ . 

فقال  عبد الله بن عباس  ، ومجاهد     : لم يكن عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - امرأة وهبت نفسها منه ، ولم  يكن عنده امرأة إلا بعقد نكاح أو ملك يمين ، وقوله : " إن وهبت نفسها " على  طريق الشرط والجزاء   . 

 وقال آخرون : بل كانت عنده موهوبة ، واختلفوا فيها فقال الشعبي    : هي زينب بنت خزيمة الهلالية  ، يقال لها : أم المساكين   . 

 وقال قتادة    : هي  ميمونة بنت الحارث    . 

وقال علي بن الحسين  ، والضحاك  ومقاتل    : هي أم شريك بنت جابر من بني أسد    . 

 وقال عروة بن الزبير    : هي  خولة بنت حكيم  من بني سليم    . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( قد علمنا ما فرضنا عليهم   ) أي : أوجبنا على المؤمنين ( في أزواجهم   ) من الأحكام أن لا يتزوجوا أكثر من أربع ولا يتزوجوا إلا بولي وشهود ومهر ( وما ملكت أيمانهم   ) أي : ما أوجبنا من الأحكام في ملك اليمين ( لكيلا يكون عليك حرج   ) وهذا يرجع إلى أول الآية أي : أحللنا لك أزواجك وما ملكت يمينك والموهوبة لك لكي لا يكون عليك حرج وضيق . ( وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) 
( ترجي  من تشاء منهن وتؤوي إليك من تشاء ومن ابتغيت ممن عزلت فلا جناح عليك ذلك  أدنى أن تقر أعينهن ولا يحزن ويرضين بما آتيتهن كلهن والله يعلم ما في  قلوبكم وكان الله عليما حليما   ( 51 ) ) 

 ( ترجي   ) أي : تؤخر ( من تشاء منهن وتؤوي   ) أي : تضم ( إليك من تشاء   ) 

 اختلف المفسرون في معنى الآية : فأشهر الأقاويل أنه في القسم بينهن ، وذلك أن التسوية بينهن   [ ص: 365 ] في القسم كانت واجبا عليه ، فلما نزلت هذه الآية سقط عنه وصار الاختيار إليه فيهن . 

 قال أبو رزين  ، وابن زيد  نزلت  هذه الآية حين غار بعض أمهات المؤمنين على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وطلب بعضهن زيادة النفقة ، فهجرهن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شهرا حتى  نزلت آية التخيير ، فأمره الله - عز وجل - أن يخيرهن بين الدنيا والآخرة  وأن يخلي سبيل من اختارت الدنيا ويمسك من اختارت الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة  ، على أنهن أمهات المؤمنين ولا ينكحن أبدا ، وعلى أنه يؤوي إليه من يشاء  منهن ، ويرجي من يشاء ، فيرضين به قسم لهن أو لم يقسم ، أو قسم لبعضهن دون  بعض ، أو فضل بعضهن في النفقة والقسمة ، فيكون الأمر في ذلك إليه يفعل كيف  يشاء ، وكان ذلك من خصائصه فرضين بذلك واخترنه على هذا الشرط . 

 واختلفوا في أنه هل أخرج أحدا منهم عن القسم ؟ فقال بعضهم : لم يخرج أحدا ، بل كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع ما جعله الله له من ذلك - يسوي بينهن في القسم إلا سودة  فإنها رضيت بترك حقها من القسم ، وجعلت يومها  لعائشة    . 

 وقيل : أخرج بعضهن . 

 روى جرير  عن منصور  عن أبي رزين  قال  : لما نزل التخيير أشفقن أن يطلقهن ، فقلن : يا نبي الله اجعل لنا من مالك  ونفسك ما شئت ودعنا على حالنا ، فنزلت هذه الآية ، فأرجى رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - بعضهن وآوى إليه بعضهن ، وكان ممن آوى إليه عائشة  ،  وحفصة  ، وزينب  ،  وأم سلمة  ، فكان يقسم بينهن سواء ، وأرجى منهن خمسا : أم حبيبة  ،  وميمونة  ،  وسودة  ،  وصفية   وجويرية  ، فكان يقسم لهن ما شاء . 

 وقال مجاهد    : " ترجي من تشاء منهن " يعني : تعزل من تشاء منهن بغير طلاق ، وترد إليك من تشاء بعد العزل بلا تجديد عقد . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : تطلق من تشاء منهن وتمسك من تشاء . 

 وقال الحسن    : تترك نكاح من شئت وتنكح من شئت من نساء أمتك . 

 وقال : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا خطب امرأة لم يكن لغيره خطبتها حتى يتركها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .   [ ص: 366 ] 

 وقيل : تقبل من تشاء من المؤمنات اللاتي يهبن أنفسهن لك فتؤويها إليك وتترك من تشاء فلا تقبلها . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا محمد بن سلام  ، أخبرنا ابن فضيل  ، أخبرنا هشام  عن أبيه قال : كانت خولة بنت حكيم من اللائي وهبن أنفسهن للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت عائشة    : أما تستحي المرأة أن تهب نفسها للرجل ؟ فلما نزلت : ( ترجي من تشاء منهن   ) قلت : يا رسول الله ما أرى ربك إلا يسارع في هواك . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن ابتغيت ممن عزلت   ) أي : طلبت وأردت أن تؤوي إليك امرأة ممن عزلتهن عن القسم ( فلا جناح عليك    ) لا إثم عليك ، فأباح الله له ترك القسم لهن حتى إنه ليؤخر من يشاء منهن  في نوبتها ويطأ من يشاء منهن في غير نوبتها ، ويرد إلى فراشه من عزلها  تفضيلا له على سائر الرجال ( ذلك أدنى أن تقر أعينهن ولا يحزن   ) أي : التخيير الذي خيرتك في صحبتهن أقرب إلى رضاهن وأطيب لأنفسهن وأقل لحزنهن إذا علمن أن ذلك من الله - عز وجل - ( ويرضين بما آتيتهن   ) أعطيتهن ) ( كلهن ) من تقرير وإرجاء وعزل وإيواء ( والله يعلم ما في قلوبكم   ) من أمر النساء والميل إلى بعضهن ( وكان الله عليما حليما   ) 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (340)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية52 إلى الاية58


( لا يحل لك النساء من بعد ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج ولو أعجبك حسنهن إلا ما ملكت يمينك وكان الله على كل شيء رقيبا   ( 52 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( لا يحل لك النساء من بعد ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ويعقوب     : " لا تحل " بالتاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ، " من بعد " : يعني من بعد  هؤلاء التسع اللاتي خيرتهن فاخترنك ، وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لما خيرهن فاخترن الله ورسوله شكر الله لهن وحرم عليه النساء سواهن ونهاه  عن تطليقهن وعن الاستبدال بهن ، هذا قول ابن عباس  وقتادة    . 

 واختلفوا في أنه هل أبيح له النساء من بعد ؟ 

قالت عائشة    : ما مات رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى أحل له النساء سواهن   .   [ ص: 367 ] 

 وقال أنس    : مات على التحريم . 

 وقال عكرمة  ، والضحاك    : معنى الآية لا يحل لك النساء إلا اللاتي أحللنا لك وهو قوله : " إنا أحللنا لك أزواجك " الآية ، ثم قال : " لا يحل لك النساء من بعد   " ، إلا التي أحللنا لك بالصفة التي تقدم ذكرها . 

وقيل  لأبي بن كعب     : لو مات نساء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أكان يحل له أن يتزوج ؟ قال :  وما يمنعه من ذلك ؟ قيل : قوله - عز وجل - : " لا يحل لك النساء من بعد " ،  قال : إنما أحل الله له ضربا من النساء ، فقال : " يا أيها النبي إنا  أحللنا لك أزواجك " ، ثم قال : " لا يحل لك النساء من بعد   " . 

 قال أبو صالح    : أمر أن لا يتزوج أعرابية ولا عربية ، ويتزوج من نساء قومه من بنات العم والعمة والخالة إن شاء ثلاثمائة : وقال مجاهد     : معناه لا يحل لك اليهوديات ولا النصرانيات بعد المسلمات ولا أن تبدل  بهن ، يقول : ولا أن تبدل بالمسلمات غيرهن من اليهود والنصارى ، يقول لا  تكون أم المؤمنين يهودية ولا نصرانية ، إلا ما ملكت يمينك ، أحل له ما ملكت  يمينه من الكتابيات أن يتسرى بهن . 

 وروي عن الضحاك    :  يعني ولا أن تبدل بهن ولا أن تبدل بأزواجك اللاتي هن في حيالك أزواجا غيرهن  بأن تطلقهن فتنكح غيرهن ، فحرم عليه طلاق النساء اللواتي كن عنده إذ جعلهن  أمهات المؤمنين ، وحرمهن على غيره حين اخترنه ، فأما نكاح غيرهن فلم يمنع  عنه . 

 وقال ابن زيد  في قوله :  ) ( ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج ) كانت العرب في الجاهلية يتبادلون بأزواجهم  ، يقول الرجل للرجل : بادلني بامرأتك ، وأبادلك بامرأتي ، تنزل لي عن  امرأتك ، وأنزل لك عن امرأتي ، فأنزل الله : ( ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج    ) يعني لا تبادل بأزواجك غيرك بأن تعطيه زوجك وتأخذ زوجته ، إلا ما ملكت  يمينك لا بأس أن تبدل بجاريتك ما شئت ، فأما الحرائر فلا . 

 وروي عن  عطاء بن يسار  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : دخل عيينة بن حصن  على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بغير إذن ، وعنده عائشة  ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يا عيينة  فأين الاستئذان " ؟ قال : يا رسول الله ما استأذنت على رجل من مضر منذ أدركت ، ثم قال : من هذه الحميراء إلى جنبك ؟ فقال : هذه عائشة  أم المؤمنين ، فقال عيينة    : أفلا أنزل لك عن أحسن الخلق ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الله قد حرم ذلك " ، فلما خرج قالت عائشة    : من هذا يا رسول الله ؟ فقال :   " هذا أحمق مطاع وإنه على ما ترين لسيد قومه "   .   [ ص: 368 ] قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولو أعجبك حسنهن   ) يعني : ليس لك أن تطلق أحدا من نسائك وتنكح بدلها أخرى ولو أعجبك جمالها . 

 قال ابن عباس    : يعني  أسماء بنت عميس الخثعمية امرأة جعفر بن أبي طالب ، فلما استشهد جعفر أراد  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يخطبها فنهي عن ذلك . 

 ( إلا ما ملكت يمينك   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : ملك بعد هؤلاء مارية . 

 ( وكان الله على كل شيء رقيبا   ) حافظا . 

 وفي الآية دليل على جواز النظر إلى من يريد نكاحها من النساء   . روي عن جابر  رضي  الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا خطب أحدكم  المرأة فإن استطاع أن ينظر إلى ما يدعوه إلى نكاحها فليفعل " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني  ، أخبرنا محمد بن محمد بن علي بن شريك الشافعي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر الجوربذي  قال : أخبرنا أحمد بن حرب  ، أخبرنا أبو معاوية  ، عن عاصم هو ابن سليمان  ، عن بكر بن عبد الله  ، عن المغيرة بن شعبة  قال : خطبت امرأة ، فقال لي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " هل نظرت إليها ؟ " قلت : لا قال : " فانظر إليها فإنه أحرى أن يؤدم بينكما   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن حامد  ، أخبرنا حامد بن محمد  ، أخبرنا بشر بن موسى  ، أخبرنا  الحميدي  ، أخبرنا يزيد بن كيسان  ، عن أبي حازم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رجلا أراد أن يتزوج امرأة من الأنصار ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " انظر إليها فإن في أعين نساء الأنصار شيئا   " قال الحميدي : يعني الصغر .
[ ص: 369 ]   ( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي إلا أن يؤذن لكم إلى طعام غير  ناظرين إناه ولكن إذا دعيتم فادخلوا فإذا طعمتم فانتشروا ولا مستأنسين  لحديث إن ذلكم كان يؤذي النبي فيستحيي منكم والله لا يستحيي من الحق وإذا  سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن وما كان  لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله ولا أن تنكحوا أزواجه من بعده أبدا إن ذلكم كان عند  الله عظيما   ( 53 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي إلا أن يؤذن لكم   ) الآية . قال أكثر المفسرين : نزلت هذه الآية في شأن وليمة زينب بنت جحش  حين بنى بها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا يحيى بن بكير  ، أخبرنا الليث عن عقيل  ، عن ابن شهاب  ، أخبرني  أنس ابن مالك  أنه كان ابن عشر سنين مقدم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة ، قال : وكانت أم هانئ  تواظبني  على خدمة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فخدمته عشر سنين ، وتوفي النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنا ابن عشرين سنة ، فكنت أعلم الناس بشأن الحجاب  حين أنزل ، فكان أول ما أنزل في مبتنى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بزينب بنت جحش  ،  أصبح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بها عروسا فدعا القوم فأصابوا من  الطعام ثم خرجوا ، وبقي رهط منهم عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأطالوا  المكث ، فقام النبي لله فخرج وخرجت معه لكي يخرجوا ، فمشى النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ومشيت حتى جاء حجرة عائشة  ، ثم ظن أنهم قد خرجوا فرجع ورجعت معه ، حتى إذا دخل على زينب  فإذا هم جلوس لم يخرجوا ، فرجع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ورجعت معه حتى إذا بلغ عتبة حجرة عائشة  وظن أنهم قد خرجوا فرجع ورجعت معه فإذا هم قد خرجوا ، فضرب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيني وبينه الستر ، وأنزل الحجاب . 

 وقال أبو عثمان - واسمه الجعد    - عن أنس  قال : فدخل يعني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - البيت وأرخى الستر وإني لفي الحجرة ، وهو يقول : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي إلا أن يؤذن لكم   ) إلى قوله : ( والله لا يستحيي من الحق   ) .   [ ص: 370 ] 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنها  نزلت في ناس من المسلمين كانوا يتحينون طعام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فيدخلون عليه قبل الطعام إلى أن يدرك ثم يأكلون ولا يخرجون ، وكان  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتأذى بهم فنزلت 

 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي إلا أن يؤذن لكم   ) يقول : إلا أن تدعوا ) ( إلى طعام ) فيؤذن لكم فتأكلونه ( غير ناظرين إناه    ) غير منتظرين إدراكه ووقت نضجه ، يقال : أنى الحميم : إذا انتهى حره ،  وإنى أن يفعل ذلك : إذا حان ، إنى بكسر الهمزة مقصورة ، فإذا فتحتها مددت  فقلت الإناء ، وفيه لغتان إنى يأنى ، وآن يئين ، مثل : حان يحين . 

 ( ولكن إذا دعيتم فادخلوا فإذا طعمتم   ) أكلتم الطعام ) ( فانتشروا ) تفرقوا واخرجوا من منزله ( ولا مستأنسين لحديث   ) ولا طالبين الأنس للحديث ، وكانوا يجلسون بعد الطعام يتحدثون طويلا فنهوا عن ذلك . 

 ( إن ذلكم كان يؤذي النبي فيستحيي منكم والله لا يستحيي من الحق   ) أي : لا يترك تأديبكم وبيان الحق حياء . 

 ( وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب    ) أي : من وراء ستر ، فبعد آية الحجاب لم يكن لأحد أن ينظر إلى امرأة من  نساء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منتقبة كانت أو غير منتقبة ( ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن   ) من الريب . 

 وقد صح في سبب نزول آية الحجاب ما أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا يحيى بن بكير  ، أخبرنا الليث  ، حدثني عقيل  ، عن ابن شهاب  ، عن عروة  ، عن عائشة  أن أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كن يخرجن بالليل إذا تبرزن إلى المناصع ، وهو صعيد أفيح ، وكان عمر يقول للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : احجب نساءك ، فلم يكن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفعل ، فخرجت  سودة بنت زمعة  زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة من الليالي عشاء ، وكانت امرأة طويلة فناداها عمر    : ألا قد عرفناك يا سودة    - حرصا على أن ينزل الحجاب - فأنزل الله تعالى آية الحجاب   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أخبرنا حاجب ابن أحمد الطوسي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرحيم بن منيب  ، أخبرنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا حميد  ، عن أنس  قال : قال عمر : وافقني ربي في ثلاث قلت : يا رسول الله لو اتخذت من مقام إبراهيم مصلى ؟   [ ص: 371 ] فأنزل الله : " واتخذوا من مقام إبراهيم مصلى    " ، وقلت : يا رسول الله إنه يدخل عليك البر والفاجر فلو أمرت أمهات  المؤمنين بالحجاب ؟ فأنزل الله آية الحجاب ، قال : وبلغني بعض ما آذى به  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نساؤه ، قال : فدخلت عليهن استقربهن  واحدة واحدة ، قلت : والله لتنتهن أو ليبدلنه الله أزواجا خيرا منكن ، حتى  أتيت على زينب  فقالت : يا عمر  ما كان في رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما يعظ نساءه حتى تعظهن أنت ، قال : فخرجت فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن   " ( التحريم - 5 ) ، إلى آخر الآية . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( وما كان لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله   ) ليس لكم أذاه في شيء من الأشياء ( ولا أن تنكحوا أزواجه من بعده أبدا   ) نزلت في رجل من أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال : لئن قبض رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأنكحن عائشة    . 

 قال مقاتل بن سليمان    : هو  طلحة بن عبيد الله  ، فأخبره الله - عز وجل - أن ذلك محرم وقال : ( إن ذلكم كان عند الله عظيما   ) أي : ذنبا عظيما . 

 وروى معمر  عن الزهري  ، أن العالية بنت ظبيان  التي طلق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تزوجت رجلا وولدت له ، وذلك قبل تحريم أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الناس . 
( إن تبدوا شيئا أو تخفوه فإن الله كان بكل شيء عليما   ( 54 ) ) 

 )   ( إن تبدوا شيئا أو تخفوه فإن الله كان بكل شيء عليما   ) نزلت فيمن أضمر نكاح عائشة  بعد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وقيل : قال رجل من الصحابة : ما بالنا نمنع من الدخول على بنات أعمامنا ؟ فنزلت هذه الآية . 

 ولما نزلت آية الحجاب قال الآباء والأبناء والأقارب : ونحن أيضا نكلمهن من وراء الحجاب ؟ فأنزل الله : 
[ ص: 372 ]   ( لا  جناح عليهن في آبائهن ولا أبنائهن ولا إخوانهن ولا أبناء إخوانهن ولا  أبناء أخواتهن ولا نسائهن ولا ما ملكت أيمانهن واتقين الله إن الله كان على  كل شيء شهيدا   ( 55 ) إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما   ( 56 ) ) 

 )   ( لا جناح عليهن في ءابائهن ولا أبنائهن ولا إخوانهن ولا أبناء إخوانهن ولا أبناء أخواتهن    ) أي : لا إثم عليهن في ترك الاحتجاب من هؤلاء ) ( ولا نسائهن ) قيل :  أراد به النساء المسلمات ، حتى لا يجوز للكتابيات الدخول عليهن ، وقيل : هو  عام في المسلمات والكتابيات ، وإنما قال : " ولا نسائهن " ، لأنهن من  أجناسهن ( ولا ما ملكت أيمانهن   ) 

 واختلفوا في أن عبد المرأة هل يكون محرما لها أم لا ؟ . 

 فقال قوم يكون محرما لقوله - عز وجل - : " ولا ما ملكت أيمانهن   . 

 وقال قوم : هو كالأجانب ، والمراد من الآية الإماء دون العبيد . 

 ( واتقين الله   ) أن يراكن غير هؤلاء ( إن الله كان على كل شيء   ) من أعمال العباد ) ( شهيدا ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي   ) قال ابن عباس    : أراد إن الله يرحم النبي ، والملائكة يدعون له . وعن ابن عباس  أيضا : " يصلون " يتبركون . 

 وقيل : الصلاة من الله : الرحمة ، ومن الملائكة : الاستغفار . 

 ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه   ) أي : ادعوا له بالرحمة ( وسلموا تسليما   ) أي : حيوه بتحية الإسلام . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : صلاة الله : ثناؤه عليه عند الملائكة ، وصلاة الملائكة : الدعاء . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الحميدي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن سليمان الفقيه  ببغداد  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن زهير بن حرب  ، أخبرنا موسى بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أبو سلمة  ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن زياد  ، أخبرنا أبو فروة  ، حدثني عبد الله بن عيسى بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  سمع عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  يقول : لقيني  كعب بن عجرة  فقال : ألا أهدي لك هدية سمعتها من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ فقلت : بلى فاهدها لي ، فقال سألنا   [ ص: 373 ] رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقلنا : يا رسول الله كيف الصلاة عليكم أهل البيت ؟ قال : " قولوا اللهم صل على محمد  وعلى آل محمد  كما صليت على إبراهيم  وعلى آل إبراهيم  إنك حميد مجيد ، اللهم بارك على محمد  وعلى آل محمد  كما باركت على إبراهيم  وعلى آل إبراهيم  إنك حميد مجيد   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم  عن أبيه عن عمرو بن سليمان الزرقي  أنه قال : أخبرني أبو حميد الساعدي  أنهم قالوا : يا رسول الله كيف نصلي عليك ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " قولوا اللهم صل على محمد  وأزواجه وذريته كما صليت على إبراهيم  ، وبارك على محمد  وأزواجه وذريته كما باركت على آل إبراهيم  إنك حميد مجيد   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو عمرو  ومحمد بن عبد الرحمن النسوي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب  ، أخبرنا العباس بن محمد الدوري  ، أخبرنا  خالد بن مخلد القطواني  ، أخبرنا موسى بن يعقوب  ، أخبرنا العباس بن كيسان  ، أخبرني  عبد الله بن شداد  ، عن ابن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن أولى الناس بي يوم القيامة أكثرهم علي صلاة   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا عبد الله ابن عمر الجوهري  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، أخبرنا علي بن حجر  ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، أخبرنا العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من صلى علي واحدة صلى الله عليه عشرا "   .   [ ص: 374 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن حماد بن سلمة  ، عن ثابت البناني  ، عن سليمان مولى الحسن بن علي  ، عن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة  ، عن أبيه ، عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه جاء ذات يوم والبشرى في وجهه ، فقال : " إنه  جاءني جبريل فقال : إن ربك يقول أما يرضيك يا محمد أن لا يصل عليك أحد من  أمتك إلا صليت عليه عشرا ولا يسلم عليك أحد من أمتك إلا سلمت عليه عشرا   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ، أخبرنا علي بن الجعد  ، أخبرنا شعبة  ، عن عاصم هو ابن عبيد الله  قال : سمعت عبد الله بن عامر بن ربيعة  عن أبيه أنه سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من صلى علي صلاة صلت عليه الملائكة ما صلى علي فليقل العبد من ذلك أو ليكثر   " . 

 حدثنا أبو القاسم يحيى بن علي الكشميهني  ، أخبرنا جناح بن يزيد المحاربي  بالكوفة  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن دحيم الشيباني  ، أخبرنا ابن حازم  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن موسى  وأبو نعيم  ، عن سفيان  ، عن عبيد الله بن السائب  ، عن زاذان  ، عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن لله ملائكة سياحين في الأرض يبلغوني من أمتي السلام   " . 
[ ص: 375 ]   ( إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة وأعد لهم عذابا مهينا   ( 57 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة وأعد لهم عذابا مهينا   ) قال ابن عباس    : هم اليهود  والنصارى  والمشركون . فأما اليهود  فقالوا : عزير  ابن الله ، ويد الله مغلولة ، وقالوا : إن الله فقير ، وأما النصارى  فقالوا : المسيح  ابن الله ، وثالث ثلاثة ، وأما المشركون فقالوا : الملائكة بنات الله ، والأصنام شركاؤه . 

 وروينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى : شتمني عبدي ، يقول : اتخذ الله ولدا ، وأنا الأحد الصمد الذي لم ألد ولم أولد ولم يكن لي كفوا أحد   . 

 وروينا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : قال الله تعالى : " يؤذيني ابن آدم يسب الدهر وأنا الدهر ، بيدي الأمر أقلب الليل والنهار   " . 

 وقيل : معنى " يؤذون الله " يلحدون في أسمائه وصفاته . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هم أصحاب التصاوير . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا محمد بن العلاء  ، أخبرنا ابن فضيل  ، عن عمارة ،  عن أبي زرعة  ، سمع  أبا هريرة  قال : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " قال الله تعالى ومن أظلم ممن ذهب يخلق كخلقي ، فليخلقوا ذرة أو ليخلقوا حبة أو شعيرة   " . 

 وقال بعضهم : " يؤذون الله " أي : يؤذون أولياء الله ، كقوله تعالى : " واسئل القرية   " ( يوسف - 82 ) ، أي : أهل القرية . 

 وروينا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : قال الله تعالى : " من عادى لي وليا فقد آذنته بالحرب ، وقال من أهان لي وليا فقد بارزني بالمحاربة   " .   [ ص: 376 ] 

 ومعنى الأذى : هو مخالفة أمر الله تعالى وارتكاب معاصيه ، ذكره على ما  يتعارفه الناس بينهم ، والله - عز وجل - منزه عن أن يلحقه أذى من أحد ،  وإيذاء الرسول ، قال ابن عباس    : هو أنه شج في وجهه وكسرت رباعيته . وقيل : شاعر ، ساحر ، معلم ، مجنون . 
( والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا   ( 58 ) يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ( 59 ) ) 

 ( والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا   ) من غير أن علموا ما أوجب أذاهم ، وقال مجاهد    : يقعون فيهم ويرمونهم بغير جرم ( فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا   ) 

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في  علي بن أبي طالب  وذلك أن ناسا من المنافقين كانوا يؤذونه ويشتمونه . 

 وقيل : نزلت في شأن عائشة    . 

 وقال الضحاك  ، والكلبي    : نزلت في الزناة الذين كانوا يمشون في طرق المدينة  يتبعون  النساء إذا برزن بالليل لقضاء حوائجهن ، فيغمزون المرأة ، فإن سكتت  اتبعوها ، وإن زجرتهم انتهوا عنها ، ولم يكونوا يطلبون إلا الإماء ، ولكن  كانوا لا يعرفون الحرة من الأمة لأن زي الكل كان واحدا ، يخرجن في درع  وخمار ، الحرة والأمة ، فشكون ذلك إلى أزواجهن ، فذكروا ذلك لرسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنزلت هذه الآية : ( والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات   ) الآية . ثم نهى الحرائر أن يتشبهن بالإماء فقال جل ذكره : ( ياأيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن   ) جمع الجلباب ، وهو الملاءة التي تشتمل بها المرأة فوق الدرع والخمار . 

وقال ابن عباس  وأبو عبيدة    : أمر نساء المؤمنين أن يغطين رؤسهن ووجوههن بالجلابيب إلا عينا واحدة ليعلم أنهن حرائر   .   [ ص: 377 ] 

 ( ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن   ) أنهن حرائر ( فلا يؤذين   ) فلا يتعرض لهن ( وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) قال أنس    : مرت  بعمر بن الخطاب  جارية متقنعة فعلاها بالدرة ، وقال يالكاع أتتشبهين بالحرائر ، ألقي القناع   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
 الحلقة (341)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْأَحْزَابِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية59 إلى الاية/


( لئن لم ينته المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض والمرجفون في المدينة لنغرينك بهم ثم لا يجاورونك فيها إلا قليلا   ( 60 ) ملعونين أينما ثقفوا أخذوا وقتلوا تقتيلا   ( 61 ) سنة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا   ( 62 ) يسألك الناس عن الساعة قل إنما علمها عند الله وما يدريك لعل الساعة تكون قريبا   ( 63 ) إن الله لعن الكافرين وأعد لهم سعيرا   ( 64 ) خالدين فيها أبدا لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا   ( 65 ) يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار يقولون يا ليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسول   ( 66 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( لئن لم ينته المنافقون   ) عن نفاقهم ( والذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) فجور ، يعني الزناة ( والمرجفون في المدينة    ) بالكذب ، وذلك أن ناسا منهم كانوا إذا خرجت سرايا رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - يوقعون في الناس أنهم قتلوا وهزموا ، ويقولون : قد أتاكم  العدو ونحوها . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كانوا يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا ويفشون الأخبار . 

 ( لنغرينك بهم   ) لنحرشنك بهم ولنسلطنك عليهم ( ثم لا يجاورونك فيها   ) لا يساكنوك في المدينة     ) ( إلا قليلا ) حتى يخرجوا منها ، وقيل : لنسلطنك عليهم حتى تقتلهم  وتخلي منهم المدينة . ) ( ملعونين ) مطرودين ، نصب على الحال ( أين ما ثقفوا   ) وجدوا وأدركوا ( أخذوا وقتلوا تقتيلا   ) أي : الحكم فيهم هذا على جهة الأمر به . ( سنة الله   ) أي : كسنة الله ( في الذين خلوا من قبل   ) من المنافقين والذين فعلوا مثل فعل هؤلاء ( ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا   ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( يسألك الناس عن الساعة قل إنما علمها عند الله وما يدريك   ) أي : أي شيء يعلمك أمر الساعة ، ومتى يكون قيامها ؟ أي : أنت لا تعرفه ( لعل الساعة تكون قريبا إن الله لعن الكافرين وأعد لهم سعيرا خالدين فيها أبدا لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار   )   [ ص: 378 ] ظهرا لبطن حين يسحبون عليها ( يقولون ياليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسول   ) في الدنيا . 
( وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيل   ( 67 ) ربنا آتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعنا كبيرا   ( 68 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى فبرأه الله مما قالوا وكان عند الله وجيها   ( 69 ) ) 

 ( وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا   ) قرأ ابن عامر  ، ويعقوب    : " ساداتنا " بكسر التاء والألف قبلها على جمع الجمع ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح التاء بلا ألف قبلها ( وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيل ربنا آتهم ضعفين من العذاب   ) أي : ضعفي عذاب غيرهم ( والعنهم لعنا كبيرا   ) قرأ عاصم    : كبيرا بالباء . قال الكلبي     : أي : عذابا كثيرا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالثاء لقوله تعالى : " أولئك عليهم  لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين " ( البقرة - 161 ) ، وهذا يشهد للكثرة ،  أي : مرة بعد مرة . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى فبرأه الله مما قالوا   ) فطهره الله مما قالوا : ( وكان عند الله وجيها   ) كريما ذا جاه ، يقال : وجه الرجل يوجه وجاهة فهو وجيه ، إذا كان ذا جاه وقدر . 

 قال ابن عباس    : كان حظيا عند الله لا يسأل الله شيئا إلا أعطاه . 

 وقال الحسن    : كان مستجاب الدعوة . 

 وقيل : كان محببا مقبولا . 

 واختلفوا فيما أوذي به موسى    : 

 فأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم  ، أخبرنا روح بن عبادة  أخبرنا عوف  ، عن الحسن  ومحمد  وخلاس  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن  موسى كان رجلا حييا ستيرا لا يرى من جلده شيء استحياء منه فآذاه من آذاه  من بني إسرائيل ، فقالوا ما يتستر هذا التستر إلا من عيب بجلده ، إما برص  أو أدرة وإما آفة ، وإن الله أراد أن يبرئه مما قالوا ، فخلا يوما وحده  فوضع ثيابه على الحجر ، ثم اغتسل ، فلما فرغ أقبل إلى ثيابه ليأخذها وإن  الحجر عدا بثوبه ، فأخذ موسى عصاه وطلب الحجر ، فجعل يقول : ثوبي حجر ،  ثوبي حجر ، حتى انتهى إلى ملأ من بني إسرائيل ،   [ ص: 379 ] فرأوه  عريانا أحسن ما خلق الله ، وأبرأه مما يقولون ، وقام الحجر فأخذ ثوبه  فلبسه وطفق بالحجر ضربا بعصاه ، فوالله إن بالحجر لندبا من أثر ضربه ثلاثا  أو أربعا أو خمسا   " فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى فبرأه الله مما قالوا وكان عند الله وجيها   . 

 وقال قوم : إيذاؤهم إياه أنه لما مات هارون  في التيه ادعوا على موسى  أنه قتله ، فأمر الله الملائكة حتى مروا به على بني إسرائيل  فعرفوا أنه لم يقتله ، فبرأه الله مما قالوا . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : هو أن قارون  استأجر مومسة لتقذف موسى  بنفسها على رأس الملإ فعصمها الله وبرأ موسى  من ذلك ، وأهلك قارون    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن احمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أبو الوليد  ، أخبرنا شعبة  ، عن الأعمش  قال : سمعت أبا وائل  قال : سمعت عبد الله  قال : قسم  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قسما ، فقال رجل : إن هذه لقسمة ما أريد بها  وجه الله ، فأتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخبرته ، فغضب حتى رأيت  الغضب في وجهه ، ثم قال : " يرحم الله موسى لقد أوذي بأكثر من هذا فصبر   " 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وقولوا قولا سديدا   ( 70 ) يصلح لكم أعمالكم ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم ومن يطع الله ورسوله فقد فاز فوزا عظيما   ( 71 ) ) 

قوله تعالى ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وقولوا قولا سديدا   ) قال ابن عباس    : صوابا . وقال قتادة    : عدلا . وقال الحسن    : صدقا . وقيل : مستقيما . وقال عكرمة  هو : قول لا إله إلا الله . ( يصلح لكم أعمالكم   ) قال ابن عباس    : يتقبل حسناتكم . وقال مقاتل    : يزك أعمالكم ( ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم ومن يطع الله ورسوله فقد فاز فوزا عظيما   ) أي : ظفر بالخير كله . 
[ ص: 380 ]   ( إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولا   ( 72 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال    ) الآية . أراد بالأمانة الطاعة والفرائض التي فرضها الله على عباده ،  عرضها على السماوات والأرض والجبال على أنهم إن أدوها أثابهم وإن ضيعوها  عذبهم ، وهذا قول ابن عباس    . 

 وقال ابن مسعود    :  الأمانة : أداء الصلوات ، وإيتاء الزكاة ، وصوم رمضان ، وحج البيت ، وصدق  الحديث ، وقضاء الدين ، والعدل في المكيال والميزان ، وأشد من هذا كله  الودائع . 

 وقال مجاهد    : الأمانة : الفرائض ، وقضاء الدين . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : ما أمروا به ونهوا عنه 

 وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : هو الصوم ، والغسل من الجنابة ، وما يخفى من الشرائع . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص     : أول ما خلق الله من الإنسان فرجه وقال : هذه أمانة استودعتكها ، فالفرج  أمانة ، والأذن أمانة ، والعين أمانة ، واليد أمانة ، والرجل أمانة ، ولا  إيمان لمن لا أمانة له . 

 وقال بعضهم : هي أمانات الناس والوفاء بالعهود ، فحق على كل مؤمن أن لا يغش مؤمنا ولا معاهدا في شيء قليل ولا كثير ، وهي رواية الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  ، فعرض الله هذه الأمانة على أعيان السماوات والأرض والجبال ، هذا قول ابن عباس  وجماعة  من التابعين وأكثر السلف ، فقال لهن أتحملن هذه الأمانة بما فيها ؟ قلن :  وما فيها ؟ قال : إن أحسنتن جوزيتن وإن عصيتن عوقبتن ، فقلن : لا يا ربنا ،  نحن مسخرات لأمرك لا نريد ثوابا ولا عقابا ، وقلن ذلك خوفا وخشية وتعظيما  لدين الله أن لا يقوموا بها لا معصية ولا مخالفة ، وكان العرض عليهن تخييرا  لا إلزاما ولو ألزمهن لم يمتنعن من حملها ، والجمادات كلها خاضعة لله - عز  وجل - مطيعة ساجدة له كما قال جل ذكره للسماوات والأرض : " ائتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين   " ( فصلت - 11 ) ، وقال للحجارة : " وإن منها لما يهبط من خشية الله   " ( البقرة - 74 ) ، وقال تعالى : " ألم تر أن الله يسجد له من في السماوات ومن في الأرض والشمس والقمر والنجوم والجبال والشجر والدواب  " ( الحج - 18 ) الآية . 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : ركب الله - عز وجل - فيهن العقل والفهم حين عرض الأمانة عليهن حتى عقلن الخطاب وأجبن بما أجبن . 

 وقال بعضهم : المراد من العرض على السماوات والأرض هو العرض على أهل السماوات والأرض ، عرضها على من فيها من الملائكة .   [ ص: 381 ] 

 وقيل : على أهلها كلها دون أعيانها ، كقوله تعالى : " واسأل القرية   " ( يوسف - 82 ) ، أي : أهل القرية . والأول أصح وهو قول العلماء . 

 ( فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها   ) أي : خفن من الأمانة أن لا يؤدينها فيلحقهن العقاب ( وحملها الإنسان   ) يعني : آدم  عليه السلام ، فقال الله لآدم     : إني عرضت الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فلم تطقها فهل أنت آخذها  بما فيها ؟ قال : يا رب وما فيها ؟ قال إن أحسنت جوزيت ، وإن أسأت عوقبت ،  فتحملها آدم  ، وقال :  بين أذني وعاتقي ، قال الله تعالى : أما إذا تحملت فسأعينك ، اجعل لبصرك  حجابا فإذا خشيت أن تنظر إلى ما لا يحل لك فأرخ عليه حجابه ، واجعل للسانك  لحيين غلقا فإذا غشيت فأغلق ، واجعل لفرجك لباسا فلا تكشفه على ما حرمت  عليك . 

 قال مجاهد    : فما كان بين أن تحملها وبين أن خرج من الجنة إلا مقدار ما بين الظهر والعصر 

 وحكى النقاش  بإسناده عن ابن مسعود  أنه قال : مثلت الأمانة كصخرة ملقاة ، ودعيت السماوات والأرض والجبال إليها فلم يقربوا منها ، وقالوا : لا نطيق حملها ، وجاء آدم  من  غير أن يدعى ، وحرك الصخرة ، وقال : لو أمرت بحملها لحملتها ، فقلن له :  احملها ، فحملها إلى ركبتيه ثم وضعها ، وقال والله لو أردت أن أزداد لزدت ،  فقلن له : احملها فحملها إلى حقوه ، ثم وضعها ، وقال : والله لو أردت أن  أزداد لزدت ، فقلن له احمل فحملها حتى وضعها على عاتقه ، فأراد أن يضعها  فقال الله : مكانك فإنها في عنقك وعنق ذريتك إلى يوم القيامة .   ( إنه كان ظلوما جهولا   ) قال ابن عباس    : ظلوما لنفسه جهولا بأمر الله وما احتمل من الأمانة . 

 وقال الكلبي    : ظلوما حين عصى ربه ، جهولا لا يدري ما العقاب في ترك الأمانة . وقال مقاتل    : ظلوما لنفسه جهولا بعاقبة ما تحمل . 

 وذكر الزجاج  وغيره من أهل المعاني ، في قوله وحملها الإنسان قولان ، فقالوا : إن الله ائتمن آدم  وأولاده على شيء وائتمن السماوات والأرض والجبال على شيء ، فالأمانة في حق بني آدم  ما ذكرنا في الطاعة والقيام بالفرائض ، والأمانة في حق السماوات والأرض والجبال هي الخضوع والطاعة لما خلقهن له . وقيل : قوله : ( فأبين أن يحملنها    ) أي : أدين الأمانة ، يقال : فلان لم يتحمل الأمانة أي : لم يخن فيها  وحملها الإنسان أي : خان فيها ، يقال : فلان حمل الأمانة أي : أثم فيها  بالخيانة .   [ ص: 382 ] 

 قال الله تعالى : " وليحملن أثقالهم   " ( العنكبوت - 13 ) ، إنه كان ظلوما جهولا . حكي عن الحسن  على هذا التأويل : أنه قال وحملها الإنسان يعني الكافر والمنافق ، حملا الأمانة أي : خانا . وقول السلف ما ذكرنا . 
( ليعذب الله المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات ويتوب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ( 73 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( ليعذب الله المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات   ) قال : مقاتل    : ليعذبهم بما خانوا الأمانة ونقضوا الميثاق ( ويتوب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ) يهديهم ويرحمهم بما أدوا من الأمانة . 

 وقال  ابن قتيبة     : أي : عرضنا الأمانة ليظهر نفاق المنافق وشرك المشرك فيعذبهما الله ،  ويظهر إيمان المؤمن فيتوب الله عليه ، أي : يعود عليه بالرحمة والمغفرة إن  حصل منه تقصير في بعض الطاعات . 
 سُورَةُ سَبَأٍ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَهُ  الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ   ( 1 ) يَعْلَمُ  مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا وَهُوَ الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ   ( 2 ) ) 

  ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) مِلْكًا وَخَلْقًا ( وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ   ) كَمَا هُوَ لَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، لِأَنَّ النِّعَمَ فِي الدَّارَيْنِ كُلَّهَا مِنْهُ . 

 وَقِيلَ : الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُوَ حَمْدُ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَذْهَبَ عَنَّا الْحَزَنَ   " ( فَاطِرِ - 34 ) ، وَ " الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ   " ( الزَّمَرِ - 74 ) . ( وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) أَيْ : يَدْخُلُ فِيهَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالْأَمْوَاتِ ( وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا   ) مِنَ النَّبَاتِ وَالْأَمْوَاتِ إِذَا حُشِرُوا ( وَمَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ   ) مِنَ الْأَمْطَارِ ( وَمَا يَعْرُجُ   ) يَصْعَدُ ) ( فِيهَا ) مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ وَأَعْمَالِ الْعِبَادِ ( وَهُوَ الرَّحِيمُ الْغَفُورُ   ) 
[ ص: 386 ]   ( وقال  الذين كفروا لا تأتينا الساعة قل بلى وربي لتأتينكم عالم الغيب لا يعزب  عنه مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في  كتاب مبين   ( 3 ) ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم   ( 4 ) والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك لهم عذاب من رجز أليم   ( 5 ) ويرى الذين أوتوا العلم الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق ويهدي إلى صراط العزيز الحميد   ( 6 ) ) 

  ( وقال الذين كفروا لا تأتينا الساعة قل بلى وربي لتأتينكم عالم الغيب   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    : " عالم " بالرفع على الاستئناف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالجر على نعت الرب ، أي : وربي عالم الغيب ، وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " علام " على وزن فعال ، وبجر الميم . ) ( لا يعزب ) لا يغيب ( عنه مثقال ذرة   ) وزن ذرة ( في السماوات ولا في الأرض ولا أصغر من ذلك   ) أي : من الذرة ( ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك   ) يعني : الذين آمنوا ( لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم   ) حسن ، يعني : في الجنة . ( والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين   ) يحسبون أنهم يفوتوننا ( أولئك لهم عذاب من رجز أليم   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وحفص  ويعقوب    : " أليم " بالرفع هاهنا وفي الجاثية على نعت العذاب ، وقرأ الآخرون بالخفض على نعت الرجز ، وقال قتادة    : الرجز سوء العذاب . ( ويرى الذين   ) أي : ويرى الذين ( أوتوا العلم   ) يعني : مؤمني أهل الكتاب : عبد الله بن سلام وأصحابه . وقال قتادة    : هم أصحاب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( الذي أنزل إليك من ربك   ) يعني : القرآن ( هو الحق   ) يعني : أنه من عند الله ) ( ويهدي ) يعني : القرآن ( إلى صراط العزيز الحميد   ) وهو الإسلام . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (342)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ سَبَأٍ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية59 إلى الاية/


[ ص: 387 ] وقال الذين كفروا هل ندلكم على رجل ينبئكم إذا مزقتم كل ممزق إنكم لفي خلق جديد   ( 7 ) أفترى على الله كذبا أم به جنة بل الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة في العذاب والضلال البعيد   ( 8 ) أفلم  يروا إلى ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم من السماء والأرض إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض  أو نسقط عليهم كسفا من السماء إن في ذلك لآية لكل عبد منيب   ( 9 ) ولقد آتينا داود منا فضلا يا جبال أوبي معه والطير وألنا له الحديد   ( 10 ) 

 ( وقال الذين كفروا منكرين للبعث متعجبين منه : هل ندلكم على رجل ينبئكم يعنون محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا مزقتم كل ممزق قطعتم كل تقطيع وفرقتم كل تفريق وصرتم ترابا إنكم لفي خلق جديد يقول لكم : إنكم لفي خلق جديد . ( أفترى ) ألف استفهام دخلت على ألف الوصل ولذلك نصبت ( على الله كذبا أم به جنة   ) يقولون : أزعم كذبا أم به جنون ؟ . 

 قال الله تعالى ردا عليهم : ( بل الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة في العذاب والضلال البعيد   ) من الحق في الدنيا . ( أفلم يروا إلى ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم من السماء والأرض   ) فيعلموا أنهم حيث كانوا فإن أرضي وسمائي محيطة بهم لا يخرجون من أقطارها ، وأنا القادر عليهم ( إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض   ) قرأ الكسائي    : " نخسف بهم " بإدغام الفاء في الباء ( أو نسقط عليهم كسفا من السماء   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي     : " إن يشأ يخسف أو يسقط " ، بالياء فيهن لذكر الله من قبل ، وقرأ  الآخرون بالنون فيهن ) ( إن في ذلك ) أي : فيما ترون من السماء والأرض ) (  لآية ) تدل على قدرتنا على البعث ( لكل عبد منيب   ) تائب راجع إلى الله بقلبه . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد آتينا داود منا فضلا    ) يعني النبوة والكتاب ، وقيل : الملك . وقيل : جميع ما أوتي من حسن  الصوت وتليين الحديد وغير ذلك مما خص به ) ( يا جبال ) أي : وقلنا يا جبال )  ( أوبي ) أي : سبحي ) ( معه ) إذا سبح ، وقيل : هو تفعيل من الإياب وهو  الرجوع ، أي : رجعي معه وقال القتيبي    : أصله من التأويب في السير ، وهو أن يسير النهار كله وينزل ليلا كأنه قال أوبي النهار كله بالتسبيح معه . وقال وهب    : نوحي معه .   [ ص: 388 ] 

 ) ( والطير ) عطف على موضع الجبال ، لأن كل منادى في موضع النصب . وقيل : معناه : وسخرنا وأمرنا الطير أن تسبح معه ، وقرأ يعقوب    : " والطير " بالرفع ردا على الجبال ، أي : أوبي أنت والطير . وكان داود  إذا نادى بالناحية أجابته الجبال بصداها وعكفت الطير عليه من فوقه ، فصدى الجبال الذي يسمعه الناس اليوم من ذلك . 

 وقيل : كان داود  إذا تخلل الجبال فسبح الله جعلت الجبال تجاوبه بالتسبيح نحو ما يسبح . 

 وقيل : كان داود  عليه السلام إذا لحقه فتور أسمعه الله تسبيح الجبال تنشيطا له . ( وألنا له الحديد   ) حتى كان الحديد في يده كالشمع والعجين يعمل منه ما يشاء من غير نار ولا ضرب مطرقة . 

 وكان سبب ذلك على ما روي في الأخبار : أن داود  عليه السلام لما ملك بني إسرائيل  كان من عادته أن يخرج للناس متنكرا ، فإذا رأى رجلا لا يعرفه تقدم إليه وسأله عن داود  ويقول له : ما تقول في داود  واليكم هذا أي رجل هو ؟ فيثنون عليه ، ويقولون خيرا ، فقيض الله له ملكا في صورة آدمي ، فلما رآه داود  تقدم إليه على عادته فسأله ، فقال الملك : نعم الرجل هو لولا خصلة فيه ، فراع داود  ذلك  وقال : ما هي يا عبد الله ؟ قال : إنه يأكل ويطعم عياله من بيت المال ،  قال فتنبه لذلك وسأل الله أن يسبب له سببا يستغني به عن بيت المال ، فيتقوت  منه ويطعم عياله ، فألان الله تعالى له الحديد وعلمه صنعة الدرع ، وإنه  أول من اتخذها . ويقال : إنه كان يبيع كل درع بأربعة آلاف درهم ، فيأكل  ويطعم منها عياله ويتصدق منها على الفقراء والمساكين . 

 ويقال إنه كان يعمل كل يوم درعا يبيعها بستة آلاف درهم ، فينفق ألفين منها على نفسه وعياله ، ويتصدق بأربعة آلاف على فقراء بني إسرائيل  ، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كان داود  عليه السلام لا يأكل إلا من عمل يده   " . 
( أن اعمل سابغات وقدر في السرد واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون بصير   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( أن اعمل سابغات   ) دروعا كوامل واسعات طوالا تسحب في الأرض ( وقدر في السرد   ) والسرد نسج الدروع ، يقال لصانعه : السراد والزراد ، يقول : قدر المسامير في حلق الدرع   [ ص: 389 ] أي  : لا تجعل المسامير دقاقا فتفلت ولا غلاظا فتكسر الحلق ، ويقال : " السرد "  المسمار في الحلقة ، يقال : درع مسرودة أي : مسمورة الحلق ، وقدر في السرد  اجعله على القصد وقدر الحاجة ( واعملوا صالحا   ) يريد : داود  وآله ( إني بما تعملون بصير   ) 
( ولسليمان  الريح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر وأسلنا له عين القطر ومن الجن من يعمل بين  يديه بإذن ربه ومن يزغ منهم عن أمرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير   ( 12 ) يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل وجفان كالجواب وقدور راسيات اعملوا آل داود شكرا وقليل من عبادي الشكور   ( 13 ) ) 

 ( ولسليمان الريح   ) أي : وسخرنا لسليمان  الريح ، وقرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    : الريح بالرفع أي : له تسخير الريح ( غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر   ) أي : سير غدو تلك الريح المسخرة له مسيرة شهر ، وسير رواحها مسيرة شهر ، وكانت تسير به في يوم واحد مسيرة شهرين . 

 قال الحسن    : كان يغدو من دمشق  فيقيل باصطخر  وبينهما مسيرة شهر ، ثم يروح من اصطخر  فيبيت بكابل  وبينهما مسيرة شهر للراكب المسرع . وقيل : إنه كان يتغدى بالري  ويتعشى بسمرقند    . 

 ( وأسلنا له عين القطر   ) أي : أذبنا له عين النحاس ، و " القطر " : النحاس . 

 قال أهل التفسير : أجريت له عين النحاس ثلاثة أيام بلياليهن كجري الماء ، وكان بأرض اليمن  ، وإنما ينتفع الناس اليوم بما أخرج الله لسليمان . 

 ( ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه   ) بأمر ربه ، قال ابن عباس    : سخر الله الجن لسليمان  وأمرهم بطاعته فيما يأمرهم به ( ومن يزغ   ) أي : يعدل ) ( منهم ) من الجن ) ( عن أمرنا ) الذي أمرنا به من طاعة سليمان    ( نذقه من عذاب السعير   ) في الآخرة ، وقال بعضهم : في الدنيا وذلك أن الله - عز وجل - وكل بهم ملكا بيده سوط من نار فمن زاغ منهم عن أمر سليمان  ضربه ضربة أحرقته . ( يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب   ) أي : مساجد ، والأبنية المرتفعة ، وكان مما عملوا له بيت المقدس  ابتدأه داود  ورفعه قدر قامة رجل ، فأوحى الله إليه إني لم أقض ذلك على يدك ولكن ابن   [ ص: 390 ] لك أملكه بعدك اسمه سليمان  أقضي تمامه على يده ، فلما توفاه الله استخلف سليمان  فأحب إتمام بناء بيت المقدس  ،  فجمع الجن والشياطين وقسم عليهم الأعمال فخص كل طائفة منهم بعمل يستخلصها  له ، فأرسل الجن والشياطين في تحصيل الرخام والمها الأبيض من معادنه ، وأمر  ببناء المدينة بالرخام والصفاح ، وجعلها اثني عشر ربضا ، وأنزل كل ربض  منها سبطا من الأسباط ، وكانوا اثني عشر سبطا ، فلما فرغ من بناء المدينة  ابتدأ في بناء المسجد فوجه الشياطين فرقا فرقا يستخرجون الذهب والفضة  والياقوت من معادنها والدر الصافي من البحر ، وفرقا يقلعون الجواهر  والحجارة من أماكنها ، وفرقا يأتونه بالمسك والعنبر وسائر الطيب من أماكنها  ، فأتى من ذلك بشيء لا يحصيه إلا الله - عز وجل - ، ثم أحضر الصناعين  وأمرهم بنحت تلك الحجارة المرتفعة وتصييرها ألواحا وإصلاح تلك الجواهر وثقب  اليواقيت واللآلىء ، فبنى المسجد بالرخام الأبيض والأصفر والأخضر وعمده  بأساطين المها الصافي وسقفه بألواح الجواهر الثمينة وفصص سقوفه وحيطانه  باللآلىء واليواقيت وسائر الجواهر ، وبسط أرضه بألواح الفيروز فلم يكن  يومئذ في الأرض بيت أبهى ولا أنور من ذلك المسجد ، وكان يضيء في الظلمة  كالقمر ليلة البدر ، فلما فرغ منه جمع إليه أحبار بني إسرائيل  فأعلمهم أنه بناه لله - عز وجل - ، وأن كل شيء فيه خالص لله ، واتخذ ذلك اليوم الذي فرغ منه عيدا . 

 وروي عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لما  فرغ سليمان من بناء بيت المقدس سأل ربه ثلاثا فأعطاه اثنين ، وأنا أرجو أن  يكون أعطاه الثالثة ، سأل حكما يصادف حكمه ، فأعطاه إياه وسأله ملكا لا  ينبغي لأحد من بعده ، فأعطاه إياه ، وسأله أن لا يأتي هذا البيت أحد يصلي  فيه ركعتين إلا خرج من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه ، وأنا أرجو أن يكون . قد  أعطاه ذلك   " . . 

 قالوا : فلم يزل بيت المقدس  على ما بناه سليمان  حتى غزاه بختنصر  فخرب  المدينة وهدمها ونقض المسجد ، وأخذ ما كان في سقوفه وحيطانه من الذهب  والفضة والدر والياقوت وسائر الجواهر ، فحمله إلى دار مملكته من أرض العراق  ، وبنى الشياطين لسليمان  باليمن  حصونا كثيرة [ عجيبة ] من الصخر .   [ ص: 391 ] 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ) ( وتماثيل ) أي : كانوا يعملون له تماثيل ، أي : صورا  من نحاس وصفر وشبة وزجاج ورخام . وقيل : كانوا يصورون السباع والطيور .  وقيل : كانوا يتخذون صور الملائكة والأنبياء والصالحين في المساجد ليراها  الناس فيزدادوا عبادة ، ولعلها كانت مباحة في شريعتهم ، كما أن عيسى  كان يتخذ صورا من الطين فينفخ فيها فتكون طيرا [ بإذن الله . 

 ) ( وجفان ) أي : قصاع واحدتها جفنة ) ( كالجواب ) كالحياض التي يجبى فيها  الماء ، أي : يجمع ، واحدتها جابية ، يقال : كان يقعد على الجفنة الواحدة  ألف رجل يأكلون منها ( وقدور راسيات   ) ثابتات لها قوائم لا يحركن عن أماكنها لعظمهن ، ولا ينزلن ولا يعطلن ، وكان يصعد عليها بالسلالم ، وكانت باليمن    . 

 ( اعملوا آل داود شكرا   ) أي : وقلنا اعملوا آل داود  شكرا ، مجازه : اعملوا يا آل داود  بطاعة الله شكرا له على نعمه . 

 ( وقليل من عبادي الشكور   ) أي : العامل بطاعتي شكرا لنعمتي . 

 قيل : المراد من " آل داود    " هو داود  نفسه . وقيل : داود  وسليمان  وأهل بيته . 

وقال جعفر بن سليمان    : سمعت ثابتا  يقول : كان داود  نبي  الله عليه السلام قد جزأ ساعات الليل والنهار على أهله فلم تكن تأتي ساعة  من ساعات الليل والنهار إلا وإنسان من آل داود قائم يصلي   . 
( فلما  قضينا عليه الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض تأكل منسأته فلما خر  تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( فلما قضينا عليه الموت   ) أي : على سليمان    . 

 قال أهل العلم : كان سليمان  عليه السلام يتجرد في بيت المقدس  السنة  والسنتين ، والشهر والشهرين ، وأقل من ذلك وأكثر يدخل فيه طعامه وشرابه ،  فأدخله في المرة التي مات فيها ، وكان بدء ذلك أنه كان لا يصبح يوما إلا  نبتت في محراب بيت المقدس  شجرة  ، فيسألها : ما اسمك ؟ فتقول : اسمي كذا ، فيقول : لأي شيء أنت ؟ فتقول :  لكذا وكذا ، فيأمر بها فتقطع ، فإن كانت نبتت لغرس غرسها ، وإن كانت لدواء  كتب ، حتى نبتت الخروبة ، فقال لها : ما أنت ؟ قالت : الخروبة ، قال : لأي  شيء نبت ؟ قالت : لخراب مسجدك ، فقال سليمان    : ما كان الله ليخربه وأنا حي ، أنت التي على   [ ص: 392 ] وجهك هلاكي وخراب بيت المقدس     ! فنزعها وغرسها في حائط له ، ثم قال : اللهم عم على الجن موتي حتى يعلم  الإنس أن الجن لا يعلمون الغيب ، وكانت الجن تخبر الإنس أنهم يعلمون من  الغيب أشياء ويعلمون ما في غد ، ثم دخل المحراب فقام يصلي متكئا على عصاه  فمات قائما وكان للمحراب كوى بين يديه وخلفه ، فكانت الجن يعملون تلك  الأعمال الشاقة التي كانوا يعملون في حياته ، وينظرون إليه يحسبون أنه حي ،  ولا ينكرون احتباسه عن الخروج إلى الناس لطول صلاته قبل ذلك ، فمكثوا  يدأبون له بعد موته حولا كاملا حتى أكلت الأرضة عصا سليمان  ، فخر ميتا فعلموا بموته . 

 قال ابن عباس    : فشكرت الجن الأرضة فهم يأتونها بالماء والطين في جوف الخشب ، فذلك قوله : ( ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض   ) وهي الأرضة ( تأكل منسأته   ) يعني : عصاه ، قرأ أهل المدينة  ، وأبو عمرو    : " منساته " بغير همز ، وقرأ الباقون بالهمز ، وهما لغتان ، ويسكن ابن عامر  الهمز ، وأصلها من : نسأت الغنم ، أي : زجرتها وسقتها ، ومنه : نسأ الله في أجله ، أي : أخره . 

 ( فلما خر   ) أي : سقط على الأرض ( تبينت الجن   ) أي : علمت الجن وأيقنت ( أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين   ) أي : في التعب والشقاء مسخرين لسليمان  وهو  ميت يظنونه حيا ، أراد الله بذلك أن يعلم الجن أنهم لا يعلمون الغيب ،  لأنهم كانوا يظنون أنهم يعلمون الغيب ، لغلبة الجهل . وذكر الأزهري     : أن معنى " تبينت الجن " ، أي : ظهرت وانكشفت الجن للإنس ، أي : ظهر  أمرهم أنهم لا يعلمون الغيب ، لأنهم كانوا قد شبهوا على الإنس ذلك ، وفي  قراءة ابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس    : تبينت الإنس أن لو كان الجن يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين ، أي : علمت الإنس وأيقنت ذلك . 

 وقرأ يعقوب    : " تبينت " بضم التاء وكسر الياء [ أي : أعلمت الإنس الجن ، ذكر بلفظ ما لم يسم فاعله ، " وتبين " لازم ومتعد . 

 وذكر أهل التاريخ أن سليمان  كان عمره ثلاثا وخمسين سنة ، ومدة ملكه أربعون سنة ، وملك يوم ملك وهو ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة ، وابتدأ في بناء بيت المقدس  لأربع سنين مضين من ملكه . 
[ ص: 393 ]   )   ( لقد كان لسبإ في مسكنهم آية جنتان عن يمين وشمال كلوا من رزق ربكم واشكروا له بلدة طيبة ورب غفور   ( 15 ) فأعرضوا فأرسلنا عليهم سيل العرم وبدلناهم بجنتيهم جنتين ذواتي أكل خمط وأثل وشيء من سدر قليل   ( 16 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( لقد كان لسبإ في مسكنهم   ) روى أبو سبرة النخعي  عن فروة بن مسيك العطيفي  ، قال : قال رجل : يا رسول الله أخبرني عن سبأ كان رجلا أو امرأة أو أرضا ؟ قال : " كان رجلا من العرب وله عشرة من الولد ، تيامن منهم ستة ، وتشاءم أربعة ، فأما الذين تيامنوا : فكندة  ، والأشعريون  ، وأزد  ، ومذحج  ، وأنمار  ، وحمير  ، فقال رجل : وما أنمار ؟  قال الذين منهم خثعم  وبجيلة    : وأما الذين تشاءموا : فعاملة  ، وجذام  ، ولخم  ، وغسان  ، وسبأ هو ابن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان " . 

 ( في مسكنهم   ) قرأ حمزة  ، وحفص    : " مسكنهم " بفتح الكاف ، على الواحد ، وقرأ الكسائي  بكسر الكاف ، وقرأ الآخرون : " مساكنهم " على الجمع ، وكانت مساكنهم بمأرب  من اليمن    ) ( آية ) دلالة على وحدانيتنا وقدرتنا ، ثم فسر الآية فقال : ) ( جنتان ) أي : هي جنتان بستانان ( عن يمين وشمال    ) أي : عن يمين الوادي وشماله . وقيل : عن يمين من أتاهم وشماله ، وكان  لهم واد قيل أحاطت الجنتان بذلك الوادي ) ( كلوا ) أي : وقيل لهم كلوا ( من رزق ربكم   ) يعني : من ثمار الجنتين ، قال  السدي  ومقاتل    : كانت المرأة تحمل مكتلها على رأسها وتمر بالجنتين فيمتلىء مكتلها من أنواع الفواكه من غير أن تمس شيئا بيدها ( واشكروا له   ) أي : على ما رزقكم من النعمة ، والمعنى : اعملوا بطاعته ( بلدة طيبة   ) أي : أرض سبأ  بلدة طيبة ليست بسبخة ، قال ابن زيد     : لم يكن يرى في بلدتهم بعوضة ولا ذباب ولا برغوث ولا عقرب ولا حية ،  وكان الرجل يمر ببلدهم وفي ثيابه القمل فيموت القمل كله من طيب الهواء ،  فذلك قوله تعالى : ( بلدة طيبة   ) أي : طيبة الهواء ( ورب غفور   ) قال مقاتل    : وربكم إن شكرتموه فيما رزقكم رب غفور للذنوب . ) ( فأعرضوا ) قال وهب     : فأرسل الله إلى سبأ ثلاثة عشر نبيا فدعوهم إلى الله وذكروهم نعمه عليهم  وأنذروهم عقابه فكذبوهم ، وقالوا : ما نعرف لله - عز وجل - علينا نعمة  فقولوا لربكم   [ ص: 394 ] فليحبس هذه النعم عنا إن استطاع ، فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فأعرضوا فأرسلنا عليهم سيل العرم   ) و " العرم " : جمع عرمة ، وهي السكر الذي يحبس به الماء . 

 وقال ابن الأعرابي : " العرم " السيل الذي لا يطاق ، وقيل : كان ماء أحمر ،  أرسله الله عليهم من حيث شاء ، وقيل : " العرم " : الوادي ، وأصله من  العرامة ، وهي الشدة والقوة . 

 وقال ابن عباس  ، ووهب  ، وغيرهما : كان ذلك السد بنته بلقيس  ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يقتتلون على ماء واديهم ، فأمرت بواديهم فسد بالعرم ، وهو المسناة بلغة حمير  ،  فسدت بين الجبلين بالصخر والقار وجعلت له أبوابا ثلاثة بعضها فوق بعض ،  وبنت من دونه بركة ضخمة وجعلت فيها اثني عشر مخرجا على عدة أنهارهم  يفتحونها إذا احتاجوا إلى الماء ، وإذا استغنوا سدوها ، فإذا جاء المطر  اجتمع إليه ماء أودية اليمن  ،  فاحتبس السيل من وراء السد فأمرت بالباب الأعلى ففتح فجرى ماؤه في البركة ،  فكانوا يسقون من الباب الأعلى ثم من الثاني ثم من الثالث الأسفل فلا ينفذ  الماء حتى يثوب الماء من السنة المقبلة فكانت تقسمه بينهم على ذلك ، فبقوا  على ذلك بعدها مدة فلما طغوا وكفروا سلط الله عليهم جرذا يسمى الخلد فنقب  السد من أسفله فغرق الماء جناتهم وخرب أرضهم . 

 قال وهب    : وكان مما  يزعمون ويجدون في علمهم وكهانتهم أنه يخرب سدهم فأرة ، فلم يتركوا فرجة بين  حجرين إلا ربطوا عندها هرة فلما جاء زمانه وما أراد الله - عز وجل - بهم  من التغريق أقبلت فيما يذكرون فأرة حمراء كبيرة إلى هرة من تلك الهرر  فساورتها حتى استأخرت عنها الهرة ، فدخلت في الفرجة التي كانت عندها  فتغلغلت في السد فثقبت وحفرت حتى أوهنته للسيل ، وهم لا يدرون بذلك فلما  جاء السيل وجد خللا فدخل فيه حتى قطع السد ، وفاض على أموالهم فغرقها ودفن  بيوتهم الرمل ، ففرقوا وتمزقوا حتى صاروا مثلا عند العرب ، يقولون : صار  بنو فلان أيدي سبأ وأيادي سبأ ، أي : تفرقوا وتبددوا ، فذلك قوله تعالى : (  فأرسلنا عليهم سيل العرم   ) 

 ( وبدلناهم بجنتيهم جنتين ذواتي أكل خمط   ) قرأ العامة بالتنوين ، وقرأ أهل البصرة     : " أكل خمط " بالإضافة ، الأكل : الثمر ، والخمط : الأراك وثمره يقال له : البرير ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 وقال المبرد  والزجاج    : كل نبت قد أخذ طعما من المرارة حتى لا يمكن أكله فهو خمط .   [ ص: 395 ] 

 وقال ابن الأعرابي    :  الخمط : ثمر شجرة يقال له فسوة الضبع ، على صورة الخشخاش يتفرك ولا ينتفع  به ، فمن جعل الخمط اسما للمأكول فالتنوين في " أكل " حسن ، ومن جعله أصلا  وجعل الأكل ثمرة فالإضافة فيه ظاهرة ، والتنوين سائغ ، تقول العرب : في  بستان فلان أعناب كرم ، يترجم الأعناب بالكرم لأنها منه . 

 ( وأثل وشيء من سدر قليل    ) فالأثل هو الطرفاء ، وقيل : هو شجر يشبه الطرفاء إلا أنه أعظم منه ،  والسدر شجر معروف ، وهو شجر النبق ينتفع بورقه لغسل الرأس ويغرس في  البساتين ، ولم يكن هذا من ذلك ، بل كان سدرا بريا لا ينتفع به ولا يصلح  ورقه لشيء . 

 قال قتادة    : كان شجر القوم من خير الشجر فصيره الله من شر الشجر بأعمالهم . 
( ذلك جزيناهم بما كفروا وهل نجازي إلا الكفور   ( 17 ) وجعلنا بينهم وبين القرى التي باركنا فيها قرى ظاهرة وقدرنا فيها السير سيروا فيها ليالي وأياما آمنين  ( 18 ) ) 

 ( ذلك جزيناهم بما كفروا   ) أي : ذلك الذي فعلنا بهم جزيناهم بكفرهم ( وهل نجازي إلا الكفور   ) قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وحفص  ، ويعقوب     : " وهل نجازي " بالنون وكسر الزاي ، " الكفور " نصب لقوله : " ذلك  جزيناهم " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وفتح الزاي ، " الكفور " رفع ، أي : وهل  يجازى مثل هذا الجزاء إلا الكفور . 

 وقال مجاهد    : يجازى أي : يعاقب . ويقال في العقوبة : يجازي ، وفي المثوبة يجزي . 

 قال مقاتل    : هل يكافأ بعمله السيء إلا الكفور لله في نعمه . 

 قال الفراء    : المؤمن يجزى ولا يجازى ، أي : يجزى للثواب بعمله ولا يكافأ بسيئاته . ( وجعلنا بينهم وبين القرى التي باركنا فيها   ) بالماء والشجر ، هي قرى الشام ( قرى ظاهرة   ) متواصلة تظهر الثانية من الأولى لقربها منها ، وكان متجرهم من اليمن  إلى الشام  فكانوا يبيتون بقرية ويقيلون بأخرى وكانوا لا يحتاجون إلى حمل زاد من سبأ  إلى الشام    . 

 وقيل : كانت قراهم أربعة آلاف وسبعمائة قرية متصلة من سبأ  إلى الشام    . 

 ( وقدرنا فيها السير    ) أي : قدرنا سيرهم بين هذه القرى ، وكان مسيرهم في الغدو والرواح على  قدر نصف يوم ، [ فإذا ساروا نصف يوم ] وصلوا إلى قرية ذات مياه وأشجار . 

 [ ص: 396 ] وقال قتادة    : كانت المرأة تخرج ومعها مغزلها ، وعلى رأسها مكتلها فتمتهن بمغزلها فلا تأتي بيتها حتى يمتلىء مكتلها من الثمار ، وكان ما بين اليمن  والشام  كذلك . 

 ( سيروا فيها   ) أي : وقلنا لهم سيروا فيها ، وقيل : هو أمر بمعنى الخبر أي : مكناهم من السير فكانوا يسيرون فيها ( ليالي وأياما    ) أي : بالليالي والأيام في أي وقت شئتم ) ( آمنين ) لا تخافون عدوا ولا  جوعا ولا عطشا ، فبطروا وطغوا ولم يصيروا على العافية ، وقالوا : لو كانت  جناتنا أبعد مما هي كان أجدر أن نشتهيه . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (343)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ سَبَأٍ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية19 إلى الاية44


( فقالوا ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا وظلموا أنفسهم فجعلناهم أحاديث ومزقناهم كل ممزق إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور   ( 19 ) ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه فاتبعوه إلا فريقا من المؤمنين   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( فقالوا ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا   ) فاجعل بيننا وبين الشام فلوات ومفاوز لنركب فيها الرواحل ونتزود الأزواد ، فعجل الله لهم الإجابة . وقال مجاهد    : بطروا النعمة وسئموا الراحة . 

 قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو    : بعد بالتشديد من التبعيد ، وقرأ الآخرون : باعد ، بالألف ، وكل على وجه الدعاء والسؤال ، وقرأ يعقوب    : " ربنا " برفع الباء ، " باعد " بفتح العين والدال على الخبر ، كأنهم استبعدوا أسفارهم القريبة بطروا وأشروا . 

 ( وظلموا أنفسهم   ) بالبطر والطغيان . ( فجعلناهم أحاديث   ) عبرة لمن بعدهم يتحدثون بأمرهم وشأنهم ( ومزقناهم كل ممزق   ) فرقناهم في كل وجه من البلاد كل التفريق . قال الشعبي    : لما غرقت قراهم تفرقوا في البلاد ، أما غسان  فلحقوا بالشام  ومر الأزد  إلى عمان  ، وخزاعة  إلى تهامة  ، ومر آل خزيمة  إلى العراق  ، والأوس  والخزرج  إلى يثرب  ، وكان الذي قدم منهم المدينة  عمرو بن عامر  ، وهو جد الأوس  والخزرج    . 

 ( إن في ذلك لآيات   ) لعبرا ودلالات ( لكل صبار   ) عن معاصي الله ) ( شكور ) لأنعمه ، قال مقاتل    : يعني المؤمن من هذه الأمة صبور على البلاء شاكر للنعماء . قال مطرف    : هو المؤمن إذا أعطي شكر وإذا ابتلي صبر . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    : " صدق " بالتشديد أي : ظن فيهم ظنا حيث قال : " فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين   " ( ص 82 ) ، " ولا تجد أكثرهم شاكرين   " ( الأعراف 17 )   [ ص: 397 ] فصدق ظنه وحققه بفعله ذلك بهم واتباعهم إياه ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف ، أي : صدق عليهم في ظنه بهم ، أي : على أهل سبأ     . وقال مجاهد    : على الناس كلهم إلا من أطاع الله ( فاتبعوه إلا فريقا من المؤمنين   ) قال  السدي  عن ابن عباس    : يعني المؤمنين كلهم لأن المؤمنين لم يتبعوه في أصل الدين ، وقد قال الله تعالى : " إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان   " ( الحجر - 42 ) ، يعني : المؤمنين . وقيل : هو خاص بالمؤمنين الذين يطيعون الله ولا يعصونه . 

 قال  ابن قتيبة     : إن إبليس لما سأل النظرة فأنظره الله ، قال لأغوينهم ولأضلنهم ، لم يكن  مستيقنا وقت هذه المقالة أن ما قاله فيهم يتم وإنما قاله ظنا ، فلما  اتبعوه وأطاعوه صدق عليهم ما ظنه فيهم . 

 قال الحسن    : إنه لم يسل عليهم سيفا ولا ضربهم بسوط وإنما وعدهم ومناهم فاغتروا . 
( وما كان له عليهم من سلطان إلا لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة ممن هو منها في شك وربك على كل شيء حفيظ   ( 21 ) قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دون الله لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير   ( 22 ) ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له حتى إذا فزع عن قلوبهم قالوا ماذا قال ربكم قالوا الحق وهو العلي الكبير   ( 23 ) ) 

 قال الله تعالى : ( وما كان له عليهم من سلطان   ) أي : ما كان تسليطنا إياه عليهم ( إلا لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة ممن هو منها في شك   ) أي : إلا لنعلم ، لنرى ونميز المؤمن من الكافر ، وأراد علم الوقوع والظهور ، وقد كان معلوما عنده بالغيب ( وربك على كل شيء حفيظ   ) رقيب . ) ( قل ) يا محمد  لكفار مكة ( ادعوا الذين زعمتم   ) أنهم آلهة ) ( من دون الله ) وفي الآية حذف ، أي : ادعوهم ليكشفوا الضر الذي نزل بكم في سني الجوع ، ثم وصفها فقال : ( لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض    ) من خير وشر ونفع وضر ) ( وما لهم ) أي : للآلهة ) ( فيهما ) في  السماوات والأرض ) ( من شرك ) شركة ) ( وما له ) أي : وما لله ) ( منهم من  ظهير ) عون . ( ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له    ) الله في الشفاعة ، قاله تكذيبا لهم حيث قالوا : هؤلاء شفعاؤنا عند الله  ، ويجوز أن يكون المعنى إلا لمن أذن الله في أن يشفع له ، وقرأ أبو عمرو   [ ص: 398 ] وحمزة   والكسائي    : ) ( أذن ) بضم الهمزة . 

 ( حتى إذا فزع عن قلوبهم   ) قرأ ابن عامر  ، ويعقوب  بفتح الفاء والزاي ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم الفاء وكسر الزاي أي : كشف الفزع وأخرج عن قلوبهم ، فالتفريغ إزالة الفزع كالتمريض والتفريد . 

 واختلفوا في الموصوفين بهذه الصفة ، فقال قوم : هم الملائكة ، ثم اختلفوا  في ذلك السبب فقال بعضهم : إنما يفزع عن قلوبهم من غشية تصيبهم عند سماع  كلام الله - عز وجل - . وروينا عن  أبي هريرة  أن نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إذا قضى الله الأمر في السماء ضربت الملائكة بأجنحتها خضعانا لقوله كأنه سلسلة على صفوان فإذا فزع عن قلوبهم ( قالوا ماذا قال ربكم قالوا الحق وهو العلي الكبير   ) 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، قال : أنبأني محمد بن الفضل بن محمد  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة  ، أخبرنا زكريا بن يحيى بن أبان المصري  ، أخبرنا نعيم بن حماد  ، أخبرنا أبو الوليد بن مسلم  ، عن  عبد الرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  ، عن أبي زكريا  ، عن  رجاء بن حيوة  ، عن النواس بن سمعان  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا  أراد الله أن يوحي بالأمر تكلم بالوحي أخذت السماوات منه رجفة أو قال :  رعدة شديدة خوفا من الله تعالى ، فإذا سمع بذلك أهل السماوات صعقوا وخروا  لله سجدا ، فيكون أول من يرفع رأسه جبريل  ، فيكلمه الله من وحيه بما أراد ، ثم يمر جبريل  على الملائكة كلما مر بسماء سأله ملائكتها ماذا قال ربنا يا جبريل ؟  فيقول جبريل    : قال الحق وهو العلي الكبير ، قال فيقولون كلهم مثل ما قال جبريل  ، فينتهي جبريل  بالوحي حيث أمره الله   " . 

 وقال بعضهم إنما يفزعون حذرا من قيام الساعة . 

 قال مقاتل  والكلبي   والسدي    : كانت الفترة بين عيسى  ومحمد  عليهما السلام ، خمسمائة وخمسين سنة ، وقيل ستمائة سنة لم تسمع الملائكة فيها وحيا ، فلما بعث الله محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالرسالة فلما سمعت الملائكة ظنوا أنها الساعة ، لأن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند أهل السماوات من أشراط الساعة ، فصعقوا مما سمعوا خوفا من قيام الساعة ، فلما انحدر جبريل  جعل  يمر بأهل كل سماء فيكشف عنهم فيرفعون رؤوسهم ويقول بعضهم لبعض : ماذا قال  ربكم ؟ قالوا : قال الحق ، يعني الوحي ، وهو العلي الكبير .   [ ص: 399 ] 

 وقال جماعة : الموصوفون بذلك المشركون . 

 قال الحسن  وابن زيد     : حتى إذا كشف الفزع عن قلوب المشركين عند نزول الموت بهم إقامة للحجة  عليهم قالت لهم الملائكة ماذا قال ربكم في الدنيا ؟ قالوا : الحق ، فأقروا  به حين لا ينفعهم الإقرار . 
( قل من يرزقكم من السماوات والأرض قل الله وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين   ( 24 ) قل لا تسألون عما أجرمنا ولا نسأل عما تعملون   ( 25 ) قل يجمع بيننا ربنا ثم يفتح بيننا بالحق وهو الفتاح العليم   ( 26 ) قل أروني الذين ألحقتم به شركاء كلا بل هو الله العزيز الحكيم   ( 27 ) وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس بشيرا ونذيرا ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 28 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( قل من يرزقكم من السماوات والأرض   ) فالرزق من السماوات : المطر ، ومن الأرض : النبات ) ( قل الله ) أي : إن لم يقولوا رازقنا الله فقل أنت إن رازقكم هو الله ( وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين   ) ليس هذا على طريق الشك ولكن على جهة الإنصاف في الحجاج ، كما يقول القائل للآخر : أحدنا كاذب ، وهو يعلم أنه صادق وصاحبه كاذب . 

 والمعنى : ما نحن وأنتم على أمر واحد بل أحد الفريقين مهتد والآخر ضال ،  فالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومن اتبعه على الهدى ، ومن خالفه في ضلال ،  فكذبهم من غير أن يصرح بالتكذيب . 

 وقال بعضهم : " أو " بمعنى الواو ، والألف فيه صلة ، كأنه قال : وإنا  وإياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين ، يعني : نحن على الهدى وأنتم في الضلال .  ( قل لا تسألون عما أجرمنا ولا نسأل عما تعملون قل يجمع بيننا ربنا   ) يعني : يوم القيامة ( ثم يفتح   ) يقضي ( بيننا بالحق وهو الفتاح العليم قل أروني الذين ألحقتم به شركاء   ) أي : أعلموني الذين ألحقتموهم به ، أي : بالله ، شركاء في العبادة معه هل يخلقون وهل يرزقون ) ( كلا ) لا يخلقون ولا يرزقون ( بل هو الله العزيز   ) الغالب على أمره ) ( الحكيم ) في تدبيره لخلقه فأنى يكون له شريك في ملكه . قوله - عز وجل - : ( وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس   ) يعني : للناس عامة لأحمرهم وأسودهم ) ( بشيرا ونذيرا ) أي : مبشرا ومنذرا ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ) وروينا عن جابر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   [ ص: 400 ] قال : " كان النبي يبعث إلى قومه خاصة وبعثت إلى الناس عامة   " . 

 وقيل : كافة أي : كافا يكفهم عما هم عليه من الكفر ، والهاء للمبالغة .
( ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   ( 29 ) قل لكم ميعاد يوم لا تستأخرون عنه ساعة ولا تستقدمون   ( 30 ) وقال  الذين كفروا لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي بين يديه ولو ترى إذ الظالمون  موقوفون عند ربهم يرجع بعضهم إلى بعض القول يقول الذين استضعفوا للذين  استكبروا لولا أنتم لكنا مؤمنين   ( 31 ) قال الذين استكبروا للذين استضعفوا أنحن صددناكم عن الهدى بعد إذ جاءكم بل كنتم مجرمين   ( 32 ) وقال  الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا بل مكر الليل والنهار إذ تأمروننا أن نكفر  بالله ونجعل له أندادا وأسروا الندامة لما رأوا العذاب وجعلنا الأغلال في  أعناق الذين كفروا هل يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون   ( 33 ) ) 

  ( ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   ) يعني القيامة . ( قل لكم ميعاد يوم لا تستأخرون عنه ساعة ولا تستقدمون   ) أي : لا تتقدمون عليه يعني يوم القيامة ، وقال الضحاك    : يوم الموت لا تتأخرون عنه ولا تتقدمون بأن يزاد في أجلكم أو ينقص منه . ( وقال الذين كفروا لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي بين يديه   ) يعني : التوراة والإنجيل ) ( ولو ترى ) يا محمد    ( إذ الظالمون موقوفون   ) محبوسون ( عند ربهم يرجع بعضهم إلى بعض القول   ) يرد بعضهم إلى بعض القول في الجدال ( يقول الذين استضعفوا   ) استحقروا وهم الأتباع ( للذين استكبروا   ) وهم القادة والأشراف ( لولا أنتم لكنا مؤمنين   ) أي : أنتم منعتمونا عن الإيمان بالله ورسوله . ( قال الذين استكبروا   ) أجابهم المتبوعون في الكفر ( للذين استضعفوا أنحن صددناكم عن الهدى بعد إذ جاءكم بل كنتم مجرمين   ) بترك الإيمان . ( وقال الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا بل مكر الليل والنهار   ) أي : مكركم بنا في الليل   [ ص: 401 ] والنهار ، والعرب تضيف الفعل إلى الليل والنهار على توسع الكلام ؟ كما قال الشاعر : 
**ونمت وما ليل المطي بنائم* *

 وقيل : مكر الليل والنهار هو طول السلامة وطول الأمل فيهما ، كقوله تعالى : " فطال عليهم الأمد فقست قلوبهم   " ( الحديد - 16 ) . 

 ( إذ تأمروننا أن نكفر بالله ونجعل له أندادا وأسروا   ) أظهروا ) ( الندامة ) وقيل : أخفوا ، وهو من الأضداد ( لما رأوا العذاب وجعلنا الأغلال في أعناق الذين كفروا   ) في النار الأتباع والمتبوعين جميعا . ( هل يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون   ) من الكفر والمعاصي في الدنيا . 
( وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   ( 34 ) وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين   ( 35 ) قل إن ربي يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 36 ) ) 

 ( وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها   ) رؤساؤها وأغنياؤها ( إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   ) ( وقالوا ) يعني : قال المترفون للفقراء الذين آمنوا : ( نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا   ) ولو لم يكن الله راضيا بما نحن عليه من الدين والعمل لم يخولنا الأموال والأولاد ( وما نحن بمعذبين   ) أي : إن الله أحسن إلينا في الدنيا بالمال والولد فلا يعذبنا . ( قل إن ربي يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر   ) يعني : أن الله يبسط الرزق ويقدر ابتلاء وامتحانا   [ ص: 402 ] لا يدل البسط على رضا الله عنه ولا التضييق على سخطه ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ) أنها كذلك . 
( وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى إلا من آمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك لهم جزاء الضعف بما عملوا وهم في الغرفات آمنون   ( 37 ) والذين يسعون في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك في العذاب محضرون   ( 38 ) قل إن ربي يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر له وما أنفقتم من شيء فهو يخلفه وهو خير الرازقين   ( 39 ) ) 

 ( وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى   ) أي : قربى ، قال الأخفش    : " قربى " اسم مصدر كأنه قال بالتي تقربكم عندنا تقريبا ( إلا من آمن   ) يعني : لكن من آمن ( وعمل صالحا   ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد إيمانه وعمله يقربه مني ( فأولئك لهم جزاء الضعف بما عملوا   ) أي : يضعف الله لهم حسناتهم فيجزي بالحسنة الواحدة عشر إلى سبعمائة قرأ يعقوب    : " جزاء " منصوبا منونا " الضعف " رفع ، تقديره : فأولئك لهم الضعف جزاء ، وقرأ العامة بالإضافة ( وهم في الغرفات آمنون   ) قرأ حمزة    : " في الغرفة " على واحده ، وقرأ الآخرون بالجمع لقوله : " لنبوأنهم من الجنة غرفا " ( العنكبوت - 58 ) . ( والذين يسعون   ) يعملون ) ( في آياتنا ) في إبطال حجتنا ) ( معاجزين ) معاندين يحسبون أنهم يعجزوننا ويفوتوننا ( أولئك في العذاب محضرون قل إن ربي يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر له وما أنفقتم من شيء فهو يخلفه   ) أي : يعطي خلفه ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : ما كان في غير إسراف ولا تقتير فهو يخلفه . 

 وقال الكلبي    : ما تصدقتم من صدقة وأنفقتم في الخير من نفقة فهو يخلفه على المنفق ، إما أن يعجله في الدنيا وإما أن يدخره له في الآخرة . 

 ( وهو خير الرازقين   ) خير من يعطي ويرزق . 

 وروينا عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الله تعالى قال : أنفق أنفق عليك   " .   [ ص: 403 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبي ، عن  سليمان هو ابن بلال  ، عن معاوية بن أبي مزرد  ، عن أبي الحباب  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ما من يوم يصبح العباد فيه إلا ملكان ينزلان فيقول أحدهما اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا ، ويقول الآخر اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، أخبرنا  ابن أبي أويس  ، أخبرنا  عبد العزيز بن محمد  ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ما نقصت صدقة من مال ، وما زاد الله عبدا بعفو إلا عزا ، وما تواضع أحد لله إلا رفعه الله   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد ابن زنجويه  ، أخبرنا أبو الربيع  ، أخبرنا عبد الحميد بن الحسن الهلالي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن المنكدر  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كل  معروف صدقة وكل ما أنفق الرجل على نفسه وأهله كتب له صدقة ، وما وقى الرجل  به عرضه كتب له بها صدقة " ، قلت : ما يعني وقى الرجل عرضه ؟ قال : " ما  أعطى الشاعر وذا اللسان المتقى ، وما أنفق المؤمن من نفقة فعلى الله خلفها  ضامنا إلا ما كان من نفقة في بنيان أو في معصية الله - عز وجل -   " . 

 قوله : " قلت ما يعني " يقول عبد الحميد  لمحمد بن المنكدر    . 

 قال مجاهد    : إذا كان في يد أحدكم شيء فليقتصد ، ولا يتأول هذه الآية : وما أنفقتم من شيء فهو يخلفه ، فإن الرزق مقسوم لعل رزقه قليل ، وهو ينفق نفقة الموسع عليه . ومعنى الآية : وما كان من إخلاف فهو منه . 
*
*[ ص: 404 ]   ( ويوم يحشرهم جميعا ثم يقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون   ( 40 ) قالوا سبحانك أنت ولينا من دونهم بل كانوا يعبدون الجن أكثرهم بهم مؤمنون   ( 41 ) فاليوم لا يملك بعضكم لبعض نفعا ولا ضرا ونقول للذين ظلموا ذوقوا عذاب النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون   ( 42 ) وإذا  تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قالوا ما هذا إلا رجل يريد أن يصدكم عما كان يعبد  آباؤكم وقالوا ما هذا إلا إفك مفترى وقال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم إن  هذا إلا سحر مبين   ( 43 ) وما آتيناهم من كتب يدرسونها وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من نذير   ( 44 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( ويوم يحشرهم   ) قرأ يعقوب  وحفص    : " يحشرهم " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون ) ( جميعا ) يعني : هؤلاء الكفار ( ثم يقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون   ) في الدنيا ، قال قتادة    : هذا استفهام تقرير ، كقوله تعالى لعيسى : " أأنت قلت للناس اتخذوني وأمي إلهين من دون الله   " ( مريم - 116 ) ، فتتبرأ منهم الملائكة . ( قالوا سبحانك   ) تنزيها لك ( أنت ولينا من دونهم   ) أي : نحن نتولاك ولا نتولاهم ( بل كانوا يعبدون الجن   ) يعني : الشياطين ، فإن قيل لهم كانوا يعبدون الملائكة فكيف وجه قوله : ( يعبدون الجن    ) قيل : أراد الشياطين ، زينوا لهم عبادة الملائكة ، فهم كانوا يطيعون  الشياطين في عبادة الملائكة ، فقوله ) ( يعبدون ) أي : يطيعون الجن ( أكثرهم بهم مؤمنون   ) يعني : مصدقون للشياطين . ثم يقول الله : ( فاليوم لا يملك بعضكم لبعض نفعا   ) بالشفاعة ) ( ولا ضرا ) بالعذاب ، يريد أنهم عاجزون ، لا نفع عندهم ولا ضر ( ونقول للذين ظلموا ذوقوا عذاب النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قالوا ما هذا   ) يعنون محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( إلا رجل يريد أن يصدكم عما كان يعبد آباؤكم وقالوا ما هذا إلا إفك مفترى   ) يعنون القرآن ( وقال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ) أي : بين . ( وما آتيناهم   ) يعني : هؤلاء المشركين ( من كتب يدرسونها   ) يقرؤونها ( وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من نذير   ) أي : لم يأت العرب قبلك نبي ولا نزل عليهم كتاب . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (344)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ سَبَأٍ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية45 إلى الاية/

[ ص: 405 ]   ( وكذب الذين من قبلهم وما بلغوا معشار ما آتيناهم فكذبوا رسلي فكيف كان نكير   ( 45 ) قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة أن تقوموا لله مثنى وفرادى ثم تتفكروا ما بصاحبكم من جنة إن هو إلا نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد   ( 46 ) قل ما سألتكم من أجر فهو لكم إن أجري إلا على الله وهو على كل شيء شهيد   ( 47 ) قل إن ربي يقذف بالحق علام الغيوب   ( 48 ) ) 

 ( وكذب الذين من قبلهم   ) من الأمم رسلنا ، وهم : عاد  ، وثمود  ، وقوم إبراهيم  ، وقوم لوط  وغيرهم ( وما بلغوا   ) يعني : هؤلاء المشركين ) ( معشار ) أي : عشر ) ( ما آتيناهم ) أي : أعطينا الأمم الخالية من القوة والنعمة وطول العمر ( فكذبوا رسلي فكيف كان نكير   ) أي : إنكاري وتغييري عليهم ، يحذر كفار هذه الأمة عذاب الأمم الماضية . ( قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة   ) آمركم وأوصيكم بواحدة ، أي : بخصلة واحدة ، ثم بين تلك الخصلة فقال : ( أن تقوموا لله    ) لأجل الله ) ( مثنى ) أي : اثنين اثنين ) ( وفرادى ) أي : واحدا واحدا )  ( ثم تتفكروا ) جميعا أي : تجتمعون فتنظرون وتتحاورون وتنفردون ، فتفكرون  في حال محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتعلموا ( ما بصاحبكم من جنة   ) جنون ، وليس المراد من القيام القيام الذي هو ضد الجلوس ، وإنما هو قيام بالأمر الذي هو في طلب الحق ، كقوله : " وأن تقوموا لليتامى بالقسط   " ( النساء - 127 ) . ) ( إن هو ) ما هو ( إلا نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد   ) قال مقاتل     : تم الكلام عند قوله : " ثم تتفكروا " أي : في خلق السماوات والأرض  فتعلموا أن خالقها واحد لا شريك له ، ثم ابتدأ فقال : " ما بصاحبكم من جنة "  . ( قل ما سألتكم من أجر    ) على تبليغ الرسالة ) ( من أجر ) جعل ) ( فهو لكم ) يقول : قل لا أسألكم  على تبليغ الرسالة أجرا فتتهموني ، ومعنى قوله : " فهو لكم " أي : لم  أسألكم شيئا كقول القائل : ما لي من هذا فقد وهبته لك يريد ليس لي فيه شيء )  ( إن أجري ) ما ثوابي ( إلا على الله وهو على كل شيء شهيد قل إن ربي يقذف بالحق   ) والقذف الرمي بالسهم والحصى ، والكلام ، ومعناه : يأتي بالحق وبالوحي ينزله من السماء فيقذفه إلى الأنبياء ( علام الغيوب   ) رفع بخبر إن ، أي : وهو علام الغيوب . 
[ ص: 406 ]   ( قل جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد   ( 49 ) قل إن ضللت فإنما أضل على نفسي وإن اهتديت فبما يوحي إلي ربي إنه سميع قريب   ( 50 ) ولو ترى إذ فزعوا فلا فوت وأخذوا من مكان قريب   ( 51 ) وقالوا آمنا به وأنى لهم التناوش من مكان بعيد   ( 52 ) ) 

 ( قل جاء الحق   ) يعني : القرآن والإسلام ( وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد   ) أي : ذهب الباطل وزهق فلم يبق منه بقية يبدئ شيئا أو يعيد ، كما قال تعالى : " بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه   " ( الأنبياء - 48 ) ، وقال قتادة    : " الباطل " هو إبليس ، وهو قول مقاتل  والكلبي  ، وقيل : " الباطل " : الأصنام . ( قل إن ضللت فإنما أضل على نفسي   ) وذلك أن كفار مكة كانوا يقولون له : إنك قد ضللت حين تركت دين آبائك ، فقال الله تعالى : ( قل إن ضللت فإنما أضل على نفسي   ) أي : إثم ضلالتي على نفسي ( وإن اهتديت فبما يوحي إلي ربي   ) من القرآن والحكمة ( إنه سميع قريب ولو ترى إذ فزعوا   ) قال قتادة  عند البعث حين يخرجون من قبورهم ) ( فلا فوت ) أي : فلا يفوتونني كما قال : " ولات حين مناص   " ( ص - 3 ) ، وقيل : إذ فزعوا فلا فوت ولا نجاة ( وأخذوا من مكان قريب   ) قال الكلبي  من  تحت أقدامهم ، وقيل : أخذوا من بطن الأرض إلى ظهرها ، وحيثما كانوا فهم من  الله قريب ، لا يفوتونه . وقيل : من مكان قريب يعني عذاب الدنيا . وقال الضحاك    : يوم بدر . وقال ابن أبزى : خسفوا بالبيداء ، وفي الآية حذف تقديره : ولو ترى إذ فزعوا لرأيت أمرا تعتبر به . ( وقالوا آمنا به   ) حين عاينوا العذاب ، قيل : عند اليأس . وقيل : عند البعث . ) ( وأنى ) من أين ( لهم التناوش   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وأبو بكر     : التناوش بالمد والهمزة ، وقرأ الآخرون بواو صافية من غير مد ولا همز ،  ومعناه التناول ، أي : كيف لهم تناول ما بعد عنهم ، وهو الإيمان والتوبة ،  وقد كان قريبا في الدنيا فضيعوه ، ومن همز قيل : معناه هذا أيضا .   [ ص: 407 ] 

 وقيل التناوش بالهمزة من النبش وهو حركة في إبطاء ، يقال : جاء نبشا أي :  مبطئا متأخرا ، والمعنى من أين لهم الحركة فيما لا حيلة لهم فيه ، وعن ابن عباس  قال : يسألون الرد إلى الدنيا فيقال وأنى لهم الرد إلى الدنيا . 

 ( من مكان بعيد   ) أي : من الآخرة إلى الدنيا . 
( وقد كفروا به من قبل ويقذفون بالغيب من مكان بعيد   ( 53 ) وحيل بينهم وبين ما يشتهون كما فعل بأشياعهم من قبل إنهم كانوا في شك مريب   ( 54 ) ) 

 ( وقد كفروا به من قبل   ) أي : بالقرآن ، وقيل : بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، من قبل أن يعاينوا العذاب وأهوال القيامة ( ويقذفون بالغيب من مكان بعيد   ) قال مجاهد    : يرمون محمدا  بالظن  لا باليقين ، وهو قولهم ساحر وشاعر وكاهن ، ومعنى الغيب : هو الظن لأنه  غاب علمه عنهم ، والمكان البعيد : بعدهم عن علم ما يقولون ، والمعنى يرمون  محمدا بما لا يعلمون من حيث لا يعلمون . وقال قتادة    : يرجمون بالظن يقولون لا بعث ولا جنة ولا نار . ( وحيل بينهم وبين ما يشتهون   ) ، أي : الإيمان والتوبة والرجوع إلى الدنيا . وقيل : نعيم الدنيا وزهرتها ( كما فعل بأشياعهم   ) ، أي : بنظرائهم ومن كان على مثل حالهم من الكفار ) ( من قبل ) ، أي : لم يقبل منهم الإيمان والتوبة في وقت اليأس ( إنهم كانوا في شك   ) ، من البعث ونزول العذاب بهم ) ( مريب ) ، موقع لهم الريبة والتهمة . 
سُورَةُ فَاطِرٍ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ جَاعِلِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ  رُسُلًا أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ يَزِيدُ فِي  الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   ( 1 ) ) 

 )   ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ   ) خَالِقِهَا وَمُبْدِعِهَا عَلَى غَيْرِ مِثَالٍ سَبَقَ ( جَاعِلِ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا أُولِي أَجْنِحَةٍ   ) ذَوِي أَجْنِحَةٍ ( مَثْنَى وَثُلَاثَ وَرُبَاعَ   ) قَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ     : بَعْضُهُمْ لَهُ جَنَاحَانِ ، وَبَعْضُهُمْ لَهُ ثَلَاثَةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ ،  وَبَعْضُهُمْ لَهُ أَرْبَعَةُ أَجْنِحَةٍ ، وَيَزِيدُ فِيهَا مَا يَشَاءُ  وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ ( يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاءُ   ) 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  فِي قَوْلِهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " لَقَدْ رَأَى مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ الْكُبْرَى   " ( النَّجْمِ - 18 ) ، قَالَ رَأَى جِبْرِيلَ  فِي صُورَتِهِ لَهُ سِتُّمِائَةِ جَنَاحٍ   . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ فِي قَوْلِهِ : " يَزِيدُ فِي الْخَلْقِ مَا يَشَاءُ " قَالَ : حُسْنُ الصَّوْتِ . 

 وَعَنْ قَتَادَةَ  قَالَ : هُوَ الْمَلَاحَةُ فِي الْعَيْنَيْنِ . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ الْعَقْلُ وَالتَّمْيِيزُ . 

 ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ   ) 
[ ص: 412 ]   )   ( ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة فلا ممسك لها وما يمسك فلا مرسل له من بعده وهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 2 ) يا أيها الناس اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم هل من خالق غير الله يرزقكم من السماء والأرض لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون   ( 3 ) وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت رسل من قبلك وإلى الله ترجع الأمور   ( 4 ) يا أيها الناس إن وعد الله حق فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة   ) قيل : من مطر ورزق ( فلا ممسك لها   ) لا يستطيع أحد على حبسها ( وما يمسك فلا مرسل له من بعده وهو العزيز   ) فيما أمسك ) ( الحكيم ) فيما أرسل . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا عبيد الله بن أسباط  ، أخبرنا أبي ، أخبرنا  عبد الملك بن عمير  ، عن وراد ،  عن المغيرة بن شعبة  ، أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقول في دبر كل صلاة مكتوبة : " لا  إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ،  اللهم لا مانع لما أعطيت ولا معطي لما منعت ولا ينفع ذا الجد منك الجد   " . ( يا أيها الناس اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم هل من خالق غير الله   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي     " غير " بجر الراء ، وقرأ الآخرون برفعها على معنى هل خالق غير الله ،  لأن " من " زيادة ، وهذا استفهام على طريق التقرير كأنه قال : لا خالق غير  الله ( يرزقكم من السماء والأرض   ) أي : من السماء المطر ومن الأرض النبات ( لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت رسل من قبلك   ) يعزي نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( وإلى الله ترجع الأمور يا أيها الناس إن وعد الله حق   ) يعني وعد يوم القيامة ( فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور   ) وهو الشيطان . 
[ ص: 413 ]   ( إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا إنما يدعو حزبه ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير   ( 6 ) الذين كفروا لهم عذاب شديد والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير   ( 7 ) أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات إن الله عليم بما يصنعون   ( 8 ) ) 

 )   ( إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا   ) أي : عادوه بطاعة الله ولا تطيعوه ( إنما يدعو حزبه   ) أي : أشياعه وأولياءه ( ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير   ) أي : ليكونوا في السعير ، ثم بين حال موافقيه ومخالفيه فقال : ( الذين كفروا لهم عذاب شديد والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير   ) قوله تعالى : ( أفمن زين له سوء عمله   ) قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في أبي جهل  ومشركي مكة    . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : نزلت في أصحاب الأهواء والبدع . 

 وقال قتادة    : منهم الخوارج  الذين يستحلون دماء المسلمين وأموالهم ، فأما أهل الكبائر فليسوا منهم ، لأنهم لا يستحلون الكبائر . 

 ( أفمن زين   ) شبه وموه عليه وحسن ( له سوء عمله   ) أي : قبيح عمله ( فرآه حسنا   ) زين له الشيطان ذلك بالوسواس . 

 وفي الآية حذف مجازه : أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرأى الباطل حقا كمن هداه الله فرأى الحق حقا والباطل باطلا ؟ ( فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء   ) 

 وقيل : جوابه تحت قوله ( فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات   ) فيكون معناه : أفمن زين له سوء عمله فأضله الله ذهبت نفسك عليه حسرة ، أي : تتحسر عليه فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل     : فيه تقديم وتأخير مجازه : أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا فلا تذهب  نفسك عليهم حسرات ، فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء ، والحسرة شدة  الحزن على ما فات من الأمر ، ومعنى الآية : لا تغتم بكفرهم وهلاكهم إن لم  يؤمنوا .   [ ص: 414 ] 

 وقرأ أبو جعفر : " فلا تذهب " بضم التاء وكسر الهاء " نفسك " نصب ( إن الله عليم بما يصنعون   ) 
( والله الذي أرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فسقناه إلى بلد ميت فأحيينا به الأرض بعد موتها كذلك النشور   ( 9 ) من  كان يريد العزة فلله العزة جميعا إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح  يرفعه والذين يمكرون السيئات لهم عذاب شديد ومكر أولئك هو يبور   ( 10 ) ) 

 )   ( والله الذي أرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فسقناه إلى بلد ميت فأحيينا به الأرض بعد موتها كذلك النشور   ) من القبور . قوله - عز وجل - : ( من كان يريد العزة فلله العزة جميعا   ) قال الفراء    : معنى الآية من كان يريد أن يعلم لمن العزة فلله العزة جميعا . 

وقال قتادة     : من كان يريد العزة فليتعزز بطاعة الله معناه الدعاء إلى طاعة من له  العزة ، أي : فليطلب العزة من عند الله بطاعته ، كما يقال : من كان يريد  المال فالمال لفلان ، أي : فليطلبه من عنده ، وذلك أن الكفار عبدوا الأصنام  وطلبوا به التعزيز كما قال الله : " واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة ليكونوا لهم عزا كلا   " ( مريم - 81 ) ، وقال : " الذين يتخذون الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين أيبتغون عندهم العزة فإن العزة لله جميعا   " ( النساء - 139 ) . 

 ) ( إليه ) أي : إلى الله ( يصعد الكلم الطيب   ) وهو قوله لا إله إلا الله ، وقيل : هو قول الرجل : سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، أخبرنا الحجاج بن نصر  ، أخبرنا المسعودي  عن عبد الله بن المخارق  ، عن أبيه ، عن ابن مسعود  قال  : إذا حدثتكم حديثا أنبأتكم بمصداقه من كتاب الله - عز وجل - : ما من عبد  مسلم يقول خمس كلمات : سبحان الله ، والحمد لله ، ولا إله إلا الله ، والله  أكبر ، وتبارك الله ، إلا أخذهن ملك فجعلهن تحت جناحه ثم صعد بهن فلا يمر  بهن على جمع من الملائكة إلا استغفروا لقائلهن حتى   [ ص: 415 ] يحيي بها وجه رب العالمين ، ومصداقه من كتاب الله - عز وجل - قوله : ( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب   ) ذكره ابن مسعود    . 

 وقيل : " الكلم الطيب " : ذكر الله . وعن قتادة    : " إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب   " أي : يقبل الله الكلم الطيب   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( والعمل الصالح يرفعه   ) أي : يرفع العمل الصالح الكلم الطيب ، فالهاء في قوله يرفعه راجعة إلى الكلم الطيب ، وهو قول ابن عباس  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، والحسن  ، وعكرمة  ، وأكثر المفسرين . 

وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : الكلم الطيب ذكر الله والعمل الصالح أداء فرائضه ، فمن ذكر الله ولم يؤد فرائضه رد كلامه على عمله ، وليس الإيمان بالتمني ولا بالتحلي ولكن ما وقر في القلوب وصدقته الأعمال ، فمن قال حسنا وعمل غير صالح رد الله عليه قوله ، ومن قال حسنا وعمل صالحا يرفعه العمل ذلك بأن الله يقول : ( إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح يرفعه   ) وجاء في الحديث : " لا يقبل الله قولا إلا بعمل ولا قولا ولا عملا إلا بنية   " . 

 وقال قوم : الهاء في قوله " يرفعه " راجعة إلى العمل الصالح أي : الكلم  الطيب يرفع العمل الصالح ، فلا يقبل عمل إلا أن يكون صادرا عن التوحيد ،  وهذا معنى قول الكلبي  ومقاتل    . 

 وقيل : الرفع من صفة الله - عز وجل - معناه : العمل الصالح يرفعه الله - عز وجل - . 

 وقال سفيان بن عيينة    : العمل الصالح هو الخالص ، يعني أن الإخلاص سبب قبول الخيرات من الأقوال والأفعال ، دليله قوله - عز وجل - : " فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا   " ( الكهف - 110 ) ، فجعل نقيض الصالح الشرك والرياء ( والذين يمكرون السيئات   ) قال الكلبي    : أي : الذين يعملون السيئات . وقال مقاتل    : يعني الشرك . وقال أبو العالية    : يعني الذين مكروا برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في دار الندوة ، كما قال الله تعالى : " وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك   " ( الأنفال - 30 ) .   [ ص: 416 ] 

 وقال مجاهد    :  وشهر بن حوشب    : هم أصحاب الرياء . 

 ( لهم عذاب شديد ومكر أولئك هو يبور   ) يبطل ويهلك في الآخرة . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (345)
الجزء السادس
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ فَاطِرٍ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية11 إلى الاية37

( والله خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم جعلكم أزواجا وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه وما يعمر من معمر ولا ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسير   ( 11 ) وما  يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه وهذا ملح أجاج ومن كل تأكلون لحما  طريا وتستخرجون حلية تلبسونها وترى الفلك فيه مواخر لتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم  تشكرون   ( 12 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( والله خلقكم من تراب   ) أي : آدم    ( ثم من نطفة   ) يعني : نسله ( ثم جعلكم أزواجا   ) ذكرانا وإناثا ( وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه وما يعمر من معمر   ) لا يطول عمره ( ولا ينقص من عمره   ) يعني : من عمر آخر ، كما يقال لفلان عندي درهم ونصفه أي : نصف درهم آخر ( إلا في كتاب   ) وقيل : قوله : " ولا ينقص من عمره " منصرف إلى الأول ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : مكتوب في أم الكتاب عمر فلان كذا وكذا سنة ثم يكتب أسفل من ذلك ذهب يوم ذهب يومان ذهب ثلاثة أيام حين ينقطع عمره . 

وقال كعب الأحبار  حين حضر عمر  رضي الله عنه الوفاة : والله لو دعا عمر  ربه أن يؤخر أجله لأخر ، فقيل له إن الله - عز وجل - يقول : " فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون   " ( الأعراف - 34 ) فقال : هذا إذا حضر الأجل فأما قبل ذلك فيجوز أن يزاد وينقص ، وقرأ هذه الآية ( إن ذلك على الله يسير   ) أي : كتابة الآجال والأعمال على الله هين . قوله - عز وجل - : ( وما يستوي البحران   ) يعني : العذب والمالح ، ثم ذكرهما فقال : ( هذا عذب فرات   ) طيب ( سائغ شرابه   ) أي : جائز في الحلق هنيء ( وهذا ملح أجاج   ) شديد الملوحة . وقال الضحاك    : هو المر . ( ومن كل تأكلون لحما طريا   ) يعني : الحيتان من العذب والمالح جميعا ( وتستخرجون حلية   ) أي : من المالح دون العذب ) ( تلبسونها ) يعني اللؤلؤ . وقيل : نسب اللؤلؤ   [ ص: 417 ] إليهما ، لأنه يكون في البحر الأجاج عيون عذبة تمتزج بالملح فيكون اللؤلؤ من بين ذلك ( وترى الفلك فيه مواخر   ) جواري مقبلة ومدبرة بريح واحدة ( لتبتغوا من فضله   ) بالتجارة ( ولعلكم تشكرون   ) الله على نعمه . 
( يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من قطمير   ( 13 ) إن تدعوهم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم ويوم القيامة يكفرون بشرككم ولا ينبئك مثل خبير   ( 14 ) يا أيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد   ( 15 ) إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بخلق جديد   ( 16 ) وما ذلك على الله بعزيز   ( 17 ) ولا  تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وإن تدع مثقلة إلى حملها لا يحمل منه شيء ولو كان ذا  قربى إنما تنذر الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب وأقاموا الصلاة ومن تزكى فإنما  يتزكى لنفسه وإلى الله المصير   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه   ) يعني : الأصنام ( ما يملكون من قطمير   ) وهو لفافة النواة ، وهي القشرة الرقيقة التي تكون على النواة . ( إن تدعوهم   ) يعني : إن تدعو الأصنام ( لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم   ) ما أجابوكم ( ويوم القيامة يكفرون بشرككم   ) يتبرؤون منكم ومن عبادتكم إياها ، يقولون : ما كنتم إيانا تعبدون . ( ولا ينبئك مثل خبير   ) يعني : نفسه أي : لا ينبئك أحد مثلي خبير عالم بالأشياء . ( يا أيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله   ) إلى فضل الله ، والفقير : المحتاج ( والله هو الغني الحميد   ) الغني عن خلقه المحمود في إحسانه إليهم . ( إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بخلق جديد وما ذلك على الله بعزيز   ) شديد . ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وإن تدع مثقلة   ) أي : نفس مثقلة بذنوبها غيرها ( إلى حملها   ) أي : إلى حمل ما عليه من الذنوب ( لا يحمل منه شيء ولو كان ذا قربى   ) أي : ولو كان المدعو ذا قرابة له؛ ابنه أو أباه أو أمه أو أخاه . قال ابن عباس    : يلقى الأب والأم ابنه فيقول : يا بني احمل عني بعض ذنوبي . فيقول : لا أستطيع حسبي ما علي .  [ ص: 418 ] 

 ( إنما تنذر الذين يخشون   ) يخافون ( ربهم بالغيب   ) ولم يروه . وقال الأخفش : تأويله أي : إنذارك إنما ينفع الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب ( وأقاموا الصلاة ومن تزكى   ) صلح وعمل خيرا ( فإنما يتزكى لنفسه   ) لها ثوابه ( وإلى الله المصير   )
( وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير   ( 19 ) ولا الظلمات ولا النور   ( 20 ) ولا الظل ولا الحرور   ( 21 ) وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات إن الله يسمع من يشاء وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور   ( 22 ) إن أنت إلا نذير   ( 23 ) إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير   ( 24 ) وإن يكذبوك فقد كذب الذين من قبلهم جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات وبالزبر وبالكتاب المنير   ( 25 ) ثم أخذت الذين كفروا فكيف كان نكير   ( 26 ) ) 

  ( وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير   ) يعني : الجاهل والعالم . وقيل : الأعمى عن الهدى والبصير بالهدى ، أي : المؤمن والمشرك . ( ولا الظلمات ولا النور   ) يعني : الكفر والإيمان . ( ولا الظل ولا الحرور   ) يعني : الجنة والنار ، قال ابن عباس    : " الحرور " : الريح الحارة بالليل ، و " السموم " بالنهار   . وقيل : " الحرور " يكون بالنهار مع الشمس . ( وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات   ) يعني : المؤمنين والكفار . وقيل : العلماء والجهال . 

 ( إن الله يسمع من يشاء   ) حتى يتعظ ويجيب ( وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور   ) يعني : الكفار ، شبههم بالأموات في القبور حين لم يجيبوا . ( إن أنت إلا نذير   ) ما أنت إلا منذر تخوفهم بالنار . ( إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا وإن من أمة   ) ما من أمة فيما مضى ) ( إلا خلا ) سلف ( فيها نذير   ) نبي منذر . ( وإن يكذبوك فقد كذب الذين من قبلهم جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات وبالزبر وبالكتاب المنير   ) الواضح كرر ذلك الكتاب بعد ذكر الزبر على طريق التأكيد . ( ثم أخذت الذين كفروا فكيف كان نكير   ) 
[ ص: 419 ]   ( ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها ومن الجبال جدد بيض وحمر مختلف ألوانها وغرابيب سود   ( 27 ) ومن الناس والدواب والأنعام مختلف ألوانه كذلك إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء إن الله عزيز غفور   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها ومن الجبال جدد   ) طرق وخطط ، واحدتها جدة ، مثل : مدة ومدد ( بيض وحمر مختلف ألوانها وغرابيب سود   ) يعني : سود غرابيب على التقديم والتأخير ، يقال : أسود غربيب ، أي : شديد السواد تشبيها بلون الغراب ، أي : طرائق سود . ( ومن الناس والدواب والأنعام مختلف ألوانه    ) ذكر الكناية لأجل " من " وقيل : رد الكناية إلى ما في الإضمار ، مجازه :  ومن الناس والدواب والأنعام ما هو مختلف ألوانه ) ( كذلك ) يعني كما اختلف  ألوان الثمار والجبال ، وتم الكلام هاهنا ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء   ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد إنما يخافني من خلقي من علم جبروتي وعزتي وسلطاني . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عمر بن حفص ، أخبرنا الأعمش  ، أخبرنا مسلم  ، عن مسروق  عن عائشة  رضي  الله عنها : صنع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيئا فرخص فيه ، فتنزه  عنه قوم ، فبلغ ذلك النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فخطب فحمد الله ثم قال : "  ما بال أقوام يتنزهون عن الشيء أصنعه فوالله إني لأعلمهم بالله وأشدهم له خشية   " . 

 وقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيرا   " . 

وقال مسروق    : كفى بخشية الله علما وكفى بالاغترار بالله جهلا   . وقال رجل  للشعبي    : أفتني أيها العالم ، فقال الشعبي : إنما العالم من خشي الله - عز وجل - .   [ ص: 420 ] 

 ( إن الله عزيز غفور   ) أي : عزيز في ملكه غفور لذنوب عباده . 
( إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية يرجون تجارة لن تبور   ( 29 ) ليوفيهم أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله إنه غفور شكور   ( 30 ) والذي أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدقا لما بين يديه إن الله بعباده لخبير بصير   ( 31 ) ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا فمنهم ظالم لنفسه ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله ذلك هو الفضل الكبير   ( 32 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله   ) يعني : قرأوا القرآن ( وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية يرجون تجارة لن تبور   ) لن تفسد ولن تهلك ، والمراد من التجارة ما وعد الله من الثواب . 

 قال الفراء : قوله : " يرجون " جواب لقوله : " إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله " . ( ليوفيهم أجورهم   ) جزاء أعمالهم بالثواب ( ويزيدهم من فضله   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني سوى الثواب مما لم تر عين ولم تسمع أذن ( إنه غفور شكور   ) قال ابن عباس    : يغفر العظيم من ذنوبهم ويشكر اليسير من أعمالهم . ( والذي أوحينا إليك من الكتاب   ) يعني : القرآن ( هو الحق مصدقا لما بين يديه   ) من الكتب ( إن الله بعباده لخبير بصير ثم أورثنا الكتاب   ) يعني : الكتاب الذي أنزلناه إليك الذي ذكر في الآية الأولى ، وهو القرآن ، جعلناه ينتهي إلى ( الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا   ) 

 ويجوز أن يكون " ثم " بمعنى الواو ، أي : وأورثنا ، كقوله : " ثم كان من  الذين آمنوا " ( البلد - 17 ) ، أي : وكان من الذين آمنوا ، ومعنى " أورثنا  " أعطينا ، لأن الميراث عطاء ، قاله مجاهد    . 

 وقيل : " أورثنا " أي : أخرنا ، ومنه الميراث لأنه أخر عن الميت ، ومعناه :  أخرنا القرآن عن الأمم السالفة وأعطيناكموه ، وأهلناكم له . 

 ( الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا   ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم قسمهم ورتبهم فقال :   [ ص: 421 ] 

 ( فمنهم ظالم لنفسه ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات   ) روي عن أسامة بن زيد  في قوله - عز وجل - : " فمنهم ظالم لنفسه " الآية ، قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كلهم من هذه الأمة   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه  ، أخبرنا محمد بن علي بن الحسين القاضي ،  أخبرنا بكر بن محمد المروزي  ، أخبرنا أبو قلابة  ، حدثنا عمرو بن الحصين  ، عن الفضل بن عميرة  ، عن ميمون الكردي  ، عن  أبي عثمان النهدي  قال : سمعت  عمر بن الخطاب  قرأ على المنبر : ( ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا   ) الآية ، فقال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " سابقنا سابق ، ومقتصدنا ناج ، وظالمنا مغفور له   " ، قال أبو قلابة  فحدثت به  يحيى بن معين  فجعل يتعجب منه . 

 واختلف المفسرون في معنى الظالم والمقتصد والسابق . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن عيسى الصيرفي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الصفار  ، حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرتي  ، حدثنا محمد بن كثير  ، أخبرنا سفيان  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن رجل ، عن أبي ثابت  أن رجلا دخل المسجد فقال : اللهم ارحم غربتي ، وآنس وحشتي ، وسق إلي جليسا صالحا ، فقال أبو الدرداء    : لئن كنت صادقا لأنا أسعد بك منك ، سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قرأ هذه الآية : " ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا فمنهم ظالم لنفسه ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات    " فقال : " أما السابق بالخيرات فيدخل الجنة بغير حساب ، وأما المقتصد  فيحاسب حسابا يسيرا ، وأما الظالم لنفسه فيحبس في المقام حتى يدخله الهم ،  ثم يدخل الجنة " ، ثم قرأ هذه الآية : " وقالوا الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن إن ربنا لغفور شكور   " .   [ ص: 422 ] 

وقال عقبة بن صهبان  سألت عائشة  عن قول الله - عز وجل - : ( ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا    ) الآية ، فقالت : يا بني كلهم في الجنة ، أما السابق بالخيرات فمن مضى  على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وشهد له رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بالجنة ، وأما المقتصد فمن اتبع أثره من أصحابه حتى لحق به ،  وأما الظالم لنفسه فمثلي ومثلكم ، فجعلت نفسها معنا   . 

 وقال مجاهد  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة     : فمنهم ظالم لنفسه وهم أصحاب المشئمة ، ومنهم مقتصد وهم أصحاب الميمنة ،  ومنهم سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله هم السابقون المقربون من الناس كلهم . 

 وعن ابن عباس  قال :  السابق : المؤمن المخلص ، والمقتصد : المرائي ، والظالم : الكافر نعمة الله  غير الجاحد لها ، لأنه حكم للثلاثة بدخول الجنة فقال : " جنات عدن  يدخلونها " . 

 وقال بعضهم : يذكر ذلك عن الحسن  ، قال : السابق من رجحت حسناته على سيئاته ، والمقتصد من استوت حسناته وسيئاته ، والظالم من رجحت سيئاته على حسناته . 

 وقيل : الظالم من كان ظاهره خيرا من باطنه ، والمقتصد الذي يستوي ظاهره وباطنه ، والسابق الذي باطنه خير من ظاهره . 

 وقيل : الظالم من وحد الله بلسانه ولم يوافق فعله قوله ، والمقتصد من وحد  الله بلسانه وأطاعه بجوارحه ، والسابق من وحد الله بلسانه وأطاعه بجوارحه  وأخلص له عمله . 

 وقيل : الظالم التالي للقرآن ، والمقتصد القارئ له العالم به ، والسابق القارئ له العالم به العامل بما فيه . 

 وقيل : الظالم أصحاب الكبائر والمقتصد أصحاب الصغائر ، والسابق الذي لم يرتكب كبيرة ولا صغيرة . 

 وقال سهل بن عبد الله    : السابق العالم ، والمقتصد المتعلم ، والظالم الجاهل . 

 قال جعفر الصادق    :  بدأ بالظالمين إخبارا بأنه لا يتقرب إليه إلا بكرمه ، وأن الظلم لا يؤثر في  الاصطفاء ، ثم ثنى بالمقتصدين لأنهم بين الخوف والرجاء ، ثم ختم بالسابقين  لئلا يأمن أحد مكره ، وكلهم في الجنة .   [ ص: 423 ] 

 وقال أبو بكر الوراق    :  رتبهم هذا الترتيب على مقامات الناس ، لأن أحوال العبد ثلاثة : معصية  وغفلة ثم توبة ثم قربة ، فإذا عصى دخل في حيز الظالمين ، وإذا تاب دخل في  جملة المقتصدين ، وإذا صحت التوبة وكثرت العبادة والمجاهدة دخل في عداد  السابقين . 

 وقال بعضهم : المراد بالظالم الكافر ذكره الكلبي    . 

 وقيل : المراد منه المنافق ، فعلى هذا لا يدخل الظالم في قوله : " جنات  عدن يدخلونها " . وحمل هذا القائل الاصطفاء على الاصطفاء في الخلقة وإرسال  الرسول إليهم وإنزال الكتاب والأول هو المشهور أن المراد من جميعهم  المؤمنون ، وعليه عامة أهل العلم . 

 قوله : ( ومنهم سابق بالخيرات   ) أي : سابق إلى الجنة ، أو إلى رحمة الله بالخيرات ، أي : بالأعمال الصالحات ) ( بإذن الله ) أي : أمر الله وإرادته ( ذلك هو الفضل الكبير   ) يعني : إيراثهم الكتاب . 
( جنات عدن يدخلونها يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير   ( 33 ) وقالوا الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن إن ربنا لغفور شكور   ( 34 ) ) 

 ثم أخبر بثوابهم فقال : ( جنات عدن يدخلونها   ) يعني : الأصناف الثلاثة ، قرأ أبو عمرو    " يدخلونها " بضم الياء وفتح الخاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وضم الخاء ( يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير   ) ( وقالوا ) أي : ويقولون إذا دخلوا الجنة : ( الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن   ) والحزن والحزن واحد كالبخل والبخل . قال ابن عباس    : أي حزن النار . وقال قتادة    : حزن الموت . وقال مقاتل    : حزنوا لأنهم كانوا لا يدرون ما يصنع الله بهم . وقال عكرمة    : حزن الذنوب والسيئات وخوف رد الطاعات . وقال القاسم    : حزن زوال النعم وتقليب القلب ، وخوف العاقبة ، وقيل : حزن أهوال يوم القيامة . وقال الكلبي    : ما كان يحزنهم في الدنيا من أمر يوم القيامة . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هم الخبز في الدنيا . وقيل : هم المعيشة . وقال الزجاج    : أذهب الله عن أهل الجنة كل الأحزان ما كان منها لمعاش أو لمعاد . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن الضحاك الخطيب  ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد الإسفرايني  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن إبراهيم الإسماعيلي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس أحمد بن محمد الترابي  ، حدثنا يحيى بن عبد الحميد  ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن زيد بن أسلم  عن أبيه عن ابن عمر  قال : قال   [ ص: 424 ] رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ليس  على أهل لا إله إلا الله وحشة في قبورهم ولا في منشرهم ، وكأني بأهل لا  إله إلا الله ينفضون التراب عن رؤوسهم ، ويقولون الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا  الحزن   " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن ربنا لغفور شكور   ) 
( الذي أحلنا دار المقامة من فضله لا يمسنا فيها نصب ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب   ( 35 ) والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور   ( 36 ) وهم  يصطرخون فيها ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل أولم نعمركم ما  يتذكر فيه من تذكر وجاءكم النذير فذوقوا فما للظالمين من نصير   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( الذي أحلنا   ) أنزلنا ( دار المقامة   ) أي : الإقامة ( من فضله لا يمسنا فيها نصب   ) أي : لا يصيبنا فيها عناء ومشقة ( ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب   ) إعياء من التعب . قوله تعالى : ( والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا   ) أي : لا يهلكون فيستريحوا كقوله - عز وجل - : " فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه   " ( الشعراء - 15 ) ، أي : قتله . وقيل : لا يقضى عليهم الموت فيموتوا ، كقوله : " ونادوا يا مالك ليقض علينا ربك   " ( الزخرف - 77 ) ، أي : ليقض علينا الموت فنستريح ( ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها   ) من عذاب النار ( كذلك نجزي كل كفور   ) كافر ، قرأ أبو عمرو    : " يجزى " بالياء وضمها وفتح الزاي ، " كل " رفع على غير تسمية الفاعل ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون وفتحها وكسر الزاي ، " كل " نصب . ( وهم يصطرخون   ) يستغيثون ويصيحون ) ( فيها ) وهو : يفتعلون ، من الصراخ ، وهو الصياح ، يقولون : ( ربنا أخرجنا   ) منها من النار ( نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل   ) في الدنيا من الشرك والسيئات ، فيقول الله لهم توبيخا :   [ ص: 425 ]   ( أولم نعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر   ) قيل : هو البلوغ . وقال عطاء  وقتادة  والكلبي    : ثمان عشرة سنة . وقال الحسن    : أربعون سنة . وقال ابن عباس    : ستون سنة ، يروي ذلك عن علي  ، وهو العمر الذي أعذر الله تعالى إلى ابن آدم    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا عبد السلام بن مطهر  ، حدثنا عمر بن علي  ، عن معن بن محمد الغفاري  ، عن  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أعذر الله تعالى إلى امرئ أخر أجله حتى بلغه ستين سنة   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه  ، حدثنا أحمد بن جعفر بن حمدان  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن سهاويه  ، حدثنا الحسن بن عرفة  ، أخبرنا المحاربي  عن محمد بن عمرو  ، عن أبي سلمة ،  عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أعمار أمتي ما بين الستين إلى السبعين ، وأقلهم من يجوز ذلك   " . 

 ( وجاءكم النذير   ) يعني : محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقيل : القرآن . وقال عكرمة ،  وسفيان بن عيينة  ،  ووكيع     : هو الشيب . معناه أو لم نعمركم حتى شبتم . ويقال : الشيب نذير الموت .  وفي الأثر : ما من شعرة تبيض إلا قالت لأختها : استعدي فقد قرب الموت . 

 ( فذوقوا فما للظالمين من نصير   ) 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (346)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ يس 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
**الاية1 إلى الاية13 

( إن الله عالم غيب السماوات والأرض إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ( 38 ) هو الذي جعلكم خلائف في الأرض فمن كفر فعليه كفره ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم عند ربهم إلا مقتا ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم إلا خسارا   ( 39 ) ) 

  ( إن الله عالم غيب السماوات والأرض إنه عليم بذات الصدور هو الذي جعلكم خلائف في الأرض   ) أي : يخلف بعضكم بعضا ، وقيل : جعلكم أمة خلفت من قبلها . ورأت فيمن قبلها ، ما ينبغي أن تعتبر به . ( فمن كفر فعليه كفره   ) أي : عليه وبال كفره   [ ص: 426 ]   ( ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم عند ربهم إلا مقتا   ) غضبا ( ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم إلا خسارا   ) 
( قل  أرأيتم شركاءكم الذين تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم  شرك في السماوات أم آتيناهم كتابا فهم على بينة منه بل إن يعد الظالمون  بعضهم بعضا إلا غرورا   ( 40 ) إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا ولئن زالتا إن أمسكهما من أحد من بعده إنه كان حليما غفورا   ( 41 ) وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءهم نذير ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم فلما جاءهم نذير ما زادهم إلا نفورا   ( 42 ) ) 

  ( قل أرأيتم شركاءكم الذين تدعون من دون الله   ) أي : جعلتموهم شركائي بزعمكم يعني : الأصنام ( أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم لهم شرك في السماوات أم آتيناهم كتابا   ) قال مقاتل    : هل أعطينا كفار مكة كتابا ( فهم على بينة منه   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ، وحمزة  ، وحفص    : " بينة " على التوحيد ، وقرأ الآخرون : " بينات " على الجمع ، يعني دلائل واضحة منه مما في ذلك الكتاب من ضروب البيان . 

 ( بل إن يعد   ) أي : ما يعد ( الظالمون بعضهم بعضا إلا غرورا   ) والغرور ما يغر الإنسان مما لا أصل له ، قال مقاتل    : يعني ما يعد الشيطان كفار بني آدم  من شفاعة الآلهة لهم في الآخرة غرور وباطل . قوله تعالى : ( إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا   ) أي : كيلا تزولا ( ولئن زالتا إن أمسكهما من أحد من بعده   ) أي : ما يمسكهما أحد من بعده ، أي : أحد سواه ( إنه كان حليما غفورا    ) فإن قيل : فما معنى ذكر الحلم هاهنا ؟ قيل : لأن السماوات والأرض همت  بما همت به من عقوبة الكفار فأمسكهما الله تعالى عن الزوال بحلمه وغفرانه  أن يعاجلهم بالعقوبة . ( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم   ) يعني : كفار مكة لما بلغهم أن أهل الكتاب كذبوا رسلهم قالوا : لعن الله اليهود  والنصارى  أتتهم  الرسل فكذبوهم ، وأقسموا بالله وقالوا لو أتانا رسول لنكونن أهدى دينا  منهم ، وذلك قبل مبعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلما بعث محمد  كذبوه ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : ( وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءهم نذير   ) رسول ( ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم   )   [ ص: 427 ] يعني : من اليهود والنصارى ( فلما جاءهم نذير   ) محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( ما زادهم إلا نفورا   ) أي : ما زادهم مجيئه إلا تباعدا عن الهدى . 
( استكبارا  في الأرض ومكر السيئ ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله فهل ينظرون إلا سنة  الأولين فلن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ولن تجد لسنة الله تحويلا   ( 43 ) أولم  يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم وكانوا أشد منهم  قوة وما كان الله ليعجزه من شيء في السماوات ولا في الأرض إنه كان عليما  قديرا   ( 44 ) ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بما كسبوا ما ترك على ظهرها من دابة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم فإن الله كان بعباده بصيرا   ( 45 ) ) 

 ( استكبارا في الأرض   ) نصب " استكبارا " على البدل من النفور ( ومكر السيئ   ) يعني : العمل القبيح ، أضيف المكر إلى صفته ، قال الكلبي    : هو اجتماعهم على الشرك وقتل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقرأ حمزة    : " مكر السيئ " ساكنة الهمزة تخفيفا ، وهي قراءة الأعمش    ( ولا يحيق المكر السيئ   ) أي : لا يحل ولا يحيط المكر السيئ ) ( إلا بأهله ) فقتلوا يوم بدر  ، وقال ابن عباس     : عاقبة الشرك لا تحل إلا بمن أشرك . والمعنى : وبال مكرهم راجع إليهم ) (  فهل ينظرون ) ينتظرون ) ( إلا سنة الأولين ) إلا أن ينزل بهم العذاب كما  نزل بمن مضى من الكفار ( فلن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ولن تجد لسنة الله تحويلا أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم وكانوا أشد منهم قوة وما كان الله ليعجزه   ) يعني : ليفوت عنه ( من شيء في السماوات ولا في الأرض إنه كان عليما قديرا ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بما كسبوا   ) من الجرائم ( ما ترك على ظهرها   ) يعني : على ظهر الأرض ، كناية عن غير مذكور ) ( من دابة ) كما كان في زمان نوح أهلك الله ما على ظهر الأرض إلا من كان في سفينة نوح    ( ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم فإن الله كان بعباده بصيرا   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يريد أهل طاعته وأهل معصيته .
 سُورَةُ يس 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 )   ( يس   ( 1 ) وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ   ( 2 ) إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   ( 3 ) عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( يس   ) " وَن " قَرَأَ بِإِخْفَاءِ النُّونِ فِيهِمَا : ابْنُ عَامِرٍ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ    . قَالُونَ : يُخْفِي النُّونَ مِنْ " يس " وَيُظْهِرُ مِنْ " ن " ، وَالْبَاقُونَ يُظْهِرُونَ فِيهِمَا . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي تَأْوِيلِ ( يس   ) حَسْبَ اخْتِلَافِهِمْ فِي حُرُوفِ التَّهَجِّي ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - : هُوَ قَسَمٌ ، وَيُرْوَى عَنْهُ أَنَّ مَعْنَاهُ : يَا إِنْسَانُ بِلُغَةِ طَيْءٍ ،  يَعْنِي : مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ ،   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَجَمَاعَةٍ . 

 وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ    : يَا رَجُلُ . 

 وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْوَرَّاقُ    : يَا سَيِّدَ الْبَشَرِ . 

 ( وَالْقُرْآنِ الْحَكِيمِ   ) 

 ( إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ   ) أَقْسَمَ بِالْقُرْآنِ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ، وَهُوَ رَدٌّ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ حَيْثُ قَالُوا : " لَسْتَ مُرْسَلًا   " ( الْرَّعْدِ - 43 ( عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ    ) ، وَهُوَ خَبَرٌ بَعْدَ خَبَرٍ أَيْ : أَنَّهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ  وَأَنَّهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ . وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ إِنَّكَ لَمِنَ  الْمُرْسَلِينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ . 
[ ص: 8 ]   ( تَنْزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ   ( 5 ) لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ   ( 6 ) لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ   ( 7 ) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا فَهِيَ إِلَى الْأَذْقَانِ فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( تَنْزِيلَ الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ ،  وَحَمْزَةُ ،   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ ،  وَحَفْصٌ     : " تَنْزِيلَ " بِنَصْبِ اللَّامِ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : نُزِّلَ تَنْزِيلًا  ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالرَّفْعِ ، أَيْ : هُوَ تَنْزِيلُ الْعَزِيزِ  الرَّحِيمِ . ( لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أُنْذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ   ) قِيلَ : " مَا " لِلنَّفْيِ أَيْ : لَمْ يُنْذَرْ آبَاؤُهُمْ ؛ لِأَنَّ قُرَيْشًا  لَمْ يَأْتِهِمْ نَبِيٌّ قَبْلَ مُحَمَّدٍ     - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَقِيلَ : " مَا " بِمَعْنَى  الَّذِي أَيْ : لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا بِالَّذِي أُنْذِرَ آبَاؤُهُمْ ، ( فَهُمْ غَافِلُونَ   ) عَنِ الْإِيمَانِ وَالرُّشْدِ . ( لَقَدْ حَقَّ الْقَوْلُ   ) وَجَبَ الْعَذَابُ ( عَلَى أَكْثَرِهِمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ   ) هَذَا كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ " ( الزُّمَرِ - 71 ) . ( إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا   ) نَزَلَتْ فِي أَبِي جَهْلٍ  وَصَاحِبَيْهِ الْمَخْزُومِيَّ  يْنِ ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ أَبَا جَهْلٍ  كَانَ قَدْ حَلَفَ لَئِنْ رَأَى مُحَمَّدًا  يُصَلِّي  لَيَرْضَخَنَّ رَأْسَهُ ، فَأَتَاهُ وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي وَمَعَهُ حَجَرٌ  لِيَدْمَغَهُ ، فَلَمَّا رَفَعَهُ أُثْبِتَتْ يَدُهُ إِلَى عُنُقِهِ  وَلَزِقَ الْحَجَرُ بِيَدِهِ ، فَلَمَّا عَادَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ  فَأَخْبَرَهُمْ بِمَا رَأَى سَقَطَ الْحَجَرُ ، فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي مَخْزُومٍ     : أَنَا أَقْتُلُهُ بِهَذَا الْحَجَرِ ، فَأَتَاهُ وَهُوَ يُصَلِّي  لِيَرْمِيَهُ بِالْحَجَرِ ، فَأَعْمَى اللَّهُ - تَعَالَى - بَصَرَهُ ،  فَجَعَلَ يَسْمَعُ صَوْتَهُ وَلَا يَرَاهُ ، فَرَجَعَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِ  فَلَمْ يَرَهُمْ حَتَّى نَادَوْهُ فَقَالُوا لَهُ : مَا صَنَعْتَ ؟ فَقَالَ  : مَا رَأَيْتُهُ ، وَلَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَهَ ، وَحَالَ بَيْنِي  وَبَيْنَهُ شَيْءٌ كَهَيْئَةِ الْفَحْلِ يَخْطُرُ بِذَنَبِهِ ، لَوْ  دَنَوْتُ مِنْهُ لَأَكَلَنِي ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا   " 

 قَالَ أَهْلُ الْمَعَانِي : هَذَا عَلَى طَرِيقِ الْمَثَلِ ، وَلَمْ  يَكُنْ هُنَاكَ غِلٌّ ، أَرَادَ : مَنَعْنَاهُمْ عَنِ الْإِيمَانِ  بِمَوَانِعَ ، فَجَعَلَ الْأَغْلَالَ مَثَلًا لِذَلِكَ . قَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : مَعْنَاهُ إِنَّا حَبَسْنَاهُمْ عَنِ الْإِنْفَاقِ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَلَا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ   " ( الْإِسْرَاءِ - 29 ) مَعْنَاهُ : لَا تُمْسِكْهَا عَنِ النَّفَقَةِ .   [ ص: 9 ] 

 ( فَهِيَ إِلَى الْأَذْقَانِ    ) " هِيَ " كِنَايَةٌ عَنِ الْأَيْدِي - وَإِنْ لَمْ يَجْرِ لَهَا ذِكْرٌ  - ؛ لِأَنَّ الْغِلَّ يَجْمَعُ الْيَدَ إِلَى الْعُنُقِ ، مَعْنَاهُ :  إِنَّا جَعَلَنَا فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَعْنَاقِهِمْ أَغْلَالًا فَهِيَ إِلَى  الْأَذْقَانِ ، ( فَهُمْ مُقْمَحُونَ    ) وَالْمُقْمَحُ : الَّذِي رُفِعَ رَأْسُهُ وَغُضَّ بَصَرُهُ . يُقَالُ :  بَعِيرٌ قَامِحٌ إِذَا رَوَى مِنَ الْمَاءِ ، فَأَقْمَحَ إِذَا رَفَعَ  رَأَسَهُ وَغَضَّ بَصَرَهُ . وَقَالَ الْأَزْهَرِيُّ     : أَرَادَ أَنَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ لَمَّا غُلَّتْ إِلَى أَعْنَاقِهِمْ  رَفَعَتِ الْأَغْلَالُ أَذْقَانَهُمْ وَرُؤُسَهُمْ ، فَهُمْ مَرْفُوعُو  الرُّؤُوسِ بِرَفْعِ الْأَغْلَالِ إِيَّاهَا . 
( وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون   ( 9 ) وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون   ( 10 ) إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم   ( 11 ) إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين   ( 12 ) ) 

 ) ( وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا   ) : قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : " سدا " بفتح السين ، وقرأ الآخرون بضمها . ) ( فأغشيناهم ) فأعميناهم ، من التغشية وهي التغطية ، ( فهم لا يبصرون   ) سبيل الهدى . 

 ( وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون   ) 

 ( إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر   ) : يعني : إنما ينفع إنذارك من اتبع الذكر ، يعني القرآن ، فعمل بما فيه ، ( وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم   ) حسن ، وهو الجنة . ( إنا نحن نحيي الموتى   ) : عند البعث ، ( ونكتب ما قدموا   ) من الأعمال من خير وشر ، ) ( وآثارهم ) أي : ما سنوا من سنة حسنة أو سيئة . 

 قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من  سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة يعمل بها من بعده كان له أجرها ومثل أجر من عمل  بها من بعده ، من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيئا ، ومن سن في الإسلام سنة سيئة  كان عليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها من بعده ، من غير أن ينقص من أوزارهم شيئا    " .   [ ص: 10 ] 

 وقال قوم : قوله : " ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم " أي : خطاهم إلى المسجد . 

 روي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : شكت بنو سلمة  بعد منازلهم من المسجد فأنزل الله تعالى : " ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، حدثنا أبو سعيد محمد بن عيسى الصيرفي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، حدثنا محمد بن هشام بن ملاس النميري  ، حدثنا مروان الفزاري  ، حدثنا حميد ،  عن أنس    - رضي الله عنه - قال : " أرادت بنو سلمة  أن يتحولوا إلى قرب المسجد ، فكره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن تعرى المدينة  ، فقال : يا بني سلمة  ألا تحتسبون آثاركم ؟ فأقاموا   " . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا محمد بن العلاء ،  حدثنا أبو أسامة  عن يزيد بن عبد الله  عن أبي بردة ،  عن أبي موسى  قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أعظم الناس أجرا في الصلاة أبعدهم فأبعدهم ممشى ، والذي ينتظر الصلاة حتى يصليها مع الإمام أعظم أجرا من الذي يصلي ثم ينام   " . 

 قوله تعالى ( وكل شيء أحصيناه   ) حفظناه وعددناه وبيناه ، ( في إمام مبين   ) وهو اللوح المحفوظ . 
( واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون   ( 13 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية   ) يعني : اذكر لهم شبها مثل حالهم من قصة أصحاب القرية وهي أنطاكية  ، ( إذ جاءها المرسلون   ) يعني : رسل عيسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام .   [ ص: 11 ] 

 قال العلماء بأخبار الأنبياء : بعث عيسى  رسولين من الحواريين إلى أهل مدينة أنطاكية  فلما قربا من المدينة رأيا شيخا يرعى غنيمات له وهو حبيب النجار ،  صاحب يس فسلما عليه ، فقال الشيخ لهما : من أنتما ؟ فقالا : رسولا عيسى ،  ندعوكم  من عبادة الأوثان إلى عبادة الرحمن ، فقال : أمعكما آية ؟ قالا : نعم نحن  نشفي المريض ونبرئ الأكمه والأبرص بإذن الله ، فقال الشيخ : إن لي ابنا  مريضا منذ سنين ، قالا : فانطلق بنا نطلع على حاله ، فأتى بهما إلى منزله ،  فمسحا ابنه ، فقام في الوقت - بإذن الله - صحيحا ، ففشا الخبر في المدينة ،  وشفى الله - تعالى - على أيديهما كثيرا من المرضى ، وكان لهم ملك - قال وهب    : اسمه إنطيخس    - وكان من ملوك الروم يعبد الأصنام ، قالوا : فانتهى الخبر إليه فدعاهما ، فقال : من أنتما ؟ قالا : رسولا عيسى ،  قال  : وفيم جئتما ؟ قالا : ندعوك من عبادة ما لا يسمع ولا يبصر إلى عبادة من  يسمع ويبصر ، فقال : لكما إله دون آلهتنا ؟ قالا : نعم ، من أوجدك وآلهتك .  قال : قوما حتى أنظر في أمركما ، فتبعهما الناس فأخذوهما وضربوهما في  السوق . 

 قال وهب    : بعث عيسى  هذين الرجلين إلى أنطاكية ،  فأتياها  فلم يصلا إلى ملكها ، وطال مدة مقامهما فخرج الملك ذات يوم فكبرا وذكرا  الله ، فغضب الملك وأمر بهما فحبسا وجلد كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة . قالوا :  فلما كذب الرسولان وضربا ، بعث عيسى  رأس الحواريين شمعون الصفا  على إثرهما لينصرهما ، فدخل شمعون  البلد  متنكرا ، فجعل يعاشر حاشية الملك حتى أنسوا به ، فرفعوا خبره إلى الملك  فدعاه فرضي عشرته وأنس به وأكرمه ، ثم قال له ذات يوم : أيها الملك بلغني  أنك حبست رجلين في السجن وضربتهما حين دعواك إلى غير دينك ، فهل كلمتهما  وسمعت قولهما ؟ فقال الملك : حال   [ ص: 12 ] الغضب بيني وبين ذلك . قال : فإن رأى الملك دعاهما حتى نطلع على ما عندهما ، فدعاهما الملك ، فقال لهما شمعون    : من أرسلكما إلى هاهنا ؟ قالا : الله الذي خلق كل شيء وليس له شريك ، فقال لهما شمعون    : [ فصفاه وأوجزا ، فقالا : إنه يفعل ما يشاء ويحكم ما يريد ، فقال شمعون     : وما آيتكما ؟ قالا : ما تتمناه ، فأمر الملك حتى جاءوا بغلام مطموس  العينين وموضع عينيه كالجبهة ، فما زالا يدعوان ربهما حتى انشق موضع البصر ،  فأخذا بندقتين من الطين ، فوضعاهما في حدقتيه فصارتا مقلتين يبصر بهما ،  فتعجب الملك ، فقال شمعون  للملك  : إن أنت سألت إلهك حتى يصنع صنعا مثل هذا فيكون لك الشرف ولإلهك . فقال  الملك : ليس لي عنك سر إن إلهنا الذي نعبده لا يسمع ولا يبصر ، ولا يضر ولا  ينفع ، وكان شمعون  إذا  دخل الملك على الصنم يدخل بدخوله ويصلي كثيرا ، ويتضرع حتى ظنوا أنه على  ملتهم ، فقال الملك للرسولين : إن قدر إلهكم الذي تعبدانه على إحياء ميت  آمنا به وبكما ، قالا : إلهنا قادر على كل شيء ، فقال الملك : إن هاهنا  ميتا مات منذ سبعة أيام : ابن لدهقان ، وأنا أخرته فلم أدفنه حتى يرجع أبوه  ، وكان غائبا فجاؤوا بالميت وقد تغير وأروح فجعلا يدعوان ربهما علانية ،  وجعل شمعون  يدعو ربه سرا  ، فقام الميت ، وقال : إني قد مت منذ سبعة أيام مشركا فأدخلت في سبعة  أودية من النار ، وأنا أحذركم ما أنتم فيه فآمنوا بالله ، ثم قال : فتحت لي  أبواب السماء فنظرت فرأيت شابا حسن الوجه يشفع لهؤلاء الثلاثة ، قال الملك  : ومن الثلاثة ؟ قال : شمعون  وهذان وأشار إلى صاحبيه ، فتعجب الملك ، فلما علم شمعون  أن قوله أثر في الملك أخبره بالحال ، ودعاه فآمن الملك وآمن قوم ، وكفر آخرون . 

 وقيل : إن ابنة للملك كانت قد توفيت ودفنت ، فقال شمعون  للملك : اطلب من هذين الرجلين أن يحييا ابنتك ، فطلب منهما الملك ذلك فقاما وصليا ودعوا وشمعون  معهما  في السر ، فأحيا الله المرأة وانشق القبر عنها فخرجت ، وقالت : أسلموا  فإنهما صادقان . قالت : ولا أظنكم تسلمون ، ثم طلبت من الرسولين أن يرداها  إلى مكانها فذرا ترابا على رأسها وعادت إلى قبرها كما كانت . 

 وقال ابن إسحاق  عن كعب  ووهب     : بل كفر الملك ، وأجمع هو وقومه على قتل الرسل فبلغ ذلك حبيبا ، وهو على  باب المدينة الأقصى ، فجاء يسعى إليهم يذكرهم ويدعوهم إلى طاعة المرسلين ،  فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (347)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ يس 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية40 


( إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين   ) قال وهب    : اسمهما يوحنا  وبولس ،    ( فكذبوهما فعززنا   ) يعني : فقوينا ، ) ( بثالث ) برسول ثالث ، وهو شمعون ،  وقرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " فعززنا " بالتخفيف وهو   [ ص: 13 ] بمعنى الأول كقولك : شددنا وشددنا بالتخفيف والتثقيل ، وقيل : أي : فغلبنا من قولهم : من عز بز . وقال كعب    : الرسولان : صادق وصدوق ، والثالث شلوم ،  وإنما أضاف الله الإرسال إليه لأن عيسى - عليه السلام - إنما بعثهم بأمره تعالى ، ) ( فقالوا ) جميعا لأهل أنطاكية ، ( إنا إليكم مرسلون   ) . 
( قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون   ( 15 ) قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون   ( 16 ) وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين   ( 17 ) قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم   ( 18 ) قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون   ( 19 ) وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون   ) ما أنتم إلا كاذبون فيما تزعمون . 

 ( قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون   ) 

 ( وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين   ) 

 ( قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم   ) تشاءمنا بكم ، وذلك أن المطر حبس عنهم ، فقالوا : أصابنا هذا بشؤمكم ، ( لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم   ) لنقتلنكم ، وقال قتادة    : بالحجارة ( وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم   ) . ( قالوا طائركم معكم   ) يعني : شؤمكم معكم بكفركم وتكذيبكم يعني : أصابكم الشؤم من قبلكم . وقال ابن عباس  والضحاك    : حظكم من الخير والشر ( أئن ذكرتم   ) يعني : وعظتم بالله ، وهذا استفهام محذوف الجواب مجازه : إن ذكرتم ووعظتم بالله تطيرتم بنا . وقرأ أبو جعفر    : " أن " بفتح الهمزة الملينة " ذكرتم " بالتخفيف ( بل أنتم قوم مسرفون   ) مشركون مجاوزون الحد . قوله عز وجل : ( وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى   ) وهو حبيب النجار ،  وقال  السدي    : كان قصارا ، وقال وهب    : كان رجلا يعمل الحرير ، وكان سقيما قد أسرع فيه   [ ص: 14 ] الجذام  ، وكان منزله عند أقصى باب من أبواب المدينة ، وكان مؤمنا ذا صدقة يجمع  كسبه إذا أمسى فيقسمه نصفين فيطعم نصفا لعياله ويتصدق بنصف ، فلما بلغه أن  قومه قصدوا قتل الرسل جاءهم ( قال ياقوم اتبعوا المرسلين   ) 
( اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون   ( 21 ) وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون   ( 22 ) أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون   ( 23 ) إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين   ( 24 ) ) 

  ( اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون   ) قال قتادة    : كان حبيب  في غار يعبد ربه فلما بلغه خبر الرسل أتاهم فأظهر دينه ، فلما انتهى حبيب  إلى الرسل قال لهم : تسألون على هذا أجرا ؟ قالوا : لا ، فأقبل على قومه فقال : " يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون   " ، فلما قال ذلك قالوا له : وأنت مخالف لديننا ومتابع دين هؤلاء الرسل ومؤمن بإلههم ؟ فقال : ( وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون   ) قرأ حمزة  ويعقوب     : " ما لي " بإسكان الياء ، والآخرون بفتحها . قيل : أضاف الفطرة إلى  نفسه والرجوع إليهم ؛ لأن الفطرة أثر النعمة ، وكانت عليه أظهر ، وفي  الرجوع معنى الزجر وكان بهم أليق . 

 وقيل : إنه لما قال : اتبعوا المرسلين ، أخذوه فرفعوه إلى الملك ، فقال له الملك : أفأنت تتبعهم ؟ فقال : " وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني   " وأي شيء لي إذا لم أعبد الخالق ) ( وإليه ترجعون ) تردون عند البعث فيجزيكم بأعمالكم . ( أأتخذ من دونه آلهة   ) استفهام بمعنى الإنكار ، أي : لا أتخذ من دونه آلهة ، ( إن يردن الرحمن بضر   ) بسوء ومكروه ، ( لا تغن عني   ) لا تدفع عني ، ( شفاعتهم شيئا   ) أي : لا شفاعة لها أصلا فتغني ) ( ولا ينقذون ) من ذلك المكروه . وقيل : لا ينقذون من العذاب لو عذبني الله إن فعلت ذلك . ( إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين   ) خطأ ظاهر . 
[ ص: 15 ]   ( إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون   ( 25 ) قيل ادخل الجنة قال ياليت قومي يعلمون   ( 26 ) بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين   ( 27 ) وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين   ( 28 ) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون   ( 29 ) ) 

 )   ( إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون   ) يعني : فاسمعوا مني ، فلما قال ذلك وثب القوم عليه وثبة رجل واحد فقتلوه . 

 قال ابن مسعود    : وطئوه بأرجلهم حتى خرج قصبه من دبره . 

 قال  السدي    : كانوا يرمونه بالحجارة وهو يقول : اللهم اهد قومي ، حتى قطعوه وقتلوه . 

 وقال الحسن    : خرقوا خرقا في حلقة فعلقوه بسور من سور المدينة ،  وقبره بأنطاكية  فأدخله الله الجنة ، وهو حي فيها يرزق ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( قيل ادخل الجنة   ) ، فلما أفضى إلى الجنة ( قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون بما غفر لي ربي   ) يعني : بغفران ربي لي ، ( وجعلني من المكرمين   ) تمنى أن يعلم قومه أن الله غفر له وأكرمه ؛ ليرغبوا في دين الرسل . 

 فلما قتل حبيب  غضب الله له وعجل لهم النقمة ، فأمر جبريل    - عليه السلام - فصاح بهم صيحة واحدة ، فماتوا عن آخرهم ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء   ) يعني : الملائكة ، ( وما كنا منزلين   ) وما كنا نفعل هذا ، بل الأمر في إهلاكهم كان أيسر مما يظنون . 

 وقيل : معناه " وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده " أي : على قوم حبيب النجار  من بعد قتله من جند ، وما كنا ننزلهم على الأمم إذا أهلكناهم ، كالطوفان والصاعقة والريح . ثم بين عقوبتهم فقال تعالى : ( إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة   ) ، وقرأ أبو جعفر    : صيحة واحدة بالرفع ، جعل الكون بمعنى الوقوع .   [ ص: 16 ] 

 قال المفسرون : أخذ جبريل  بعضادتي باب المدينة ، ثم صاح بهم صيحة واحدة ( فإذا هم خامدون   ) ميتون . 
( ياحسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 30 ) ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون   ( 31 ) وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون   ( 32 ) وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( ياحسرة على العباد   ) قال عكرمة     : يعني يا حسرتهم على أنفسهم ، والحسرة : شدة الندامة ، وفيه قولان :  أحدهما : يقول الله تعالى : يا حسرة وندامة وكآبة على العباد يوم القيامة  حين لم يؤمنوا بالرسل . 

 والآخر : أنه من قول الهالكين . قال أبو العالية     : لما عاينوا العذاب قالوا : يا حسرة أي : ندامة على العباد ، يعني : على  الرسل الثلاثة حيث لم يؤمنوا بهم ، فتمنوا الإيمان حين لم ينفعهم . 

 قال الأزهري    : الحسرة  لا تدعى ، ودعاؤها تنبيه المخاطبين . وقيل : العرب تقول : يا حسرتا ! ويا  عجبا ! على طريق المبالغة ، والنداء عندهم بمعنى التنبيه ، فكأنه يقول :  أيها العجب هذا وقتك ؟ وأيتها الحسرة هذا أوانك ؟ 

 حقيقة المعنى : أن هذا زمان الحسرة والتعجب . ثم بين سبب الحسرة والندامة ، فقال : ( ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون   ) . ) ( ألم يروا ) ألم يخبروا ، يعني : أهل مكة    ( كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون   ) والقرن : أهل كل عصر ، سموا بذلك لاقترانهم في الوجود ( أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون   ) أي : لا يعودون إلى الدنيا فلا يعتبرون بهم . ( وإن كل لما جميع   ) قرأ عاصم  وحمزة    : " لما " بالتشديد هاهنا وفي الزخرف والطارق ، ووافق ابن عامر  إلا في الزخرف ، ووافق أبو جعفر  في  الطارق ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف . فمن شدد جعل " إن " بمعنى الجحد ، "  ولما " بمعنى إلا تقديره : وما كل إلا جميع ، ومن خفف جعل " إن " للتحقيق "  وما " صلة مجازه : وكل جميع ( لدينا محضرون   ) . ( وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها   ) بالمطر ( وأخرجنا منها حبا   ) يعني : الحنطة والشعير وما   [ ص: 17 ] أشبههما ( فمنه يأكلون   ) أي : من الحب . 
( وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون   ( 34 ) ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون   ( 35 ) سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون   ( 36 ) وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون   ( 37 ) والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( وجعلنا فيها جنات   ) بساتين ، ( من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها   ) في الأرض ، ( من العيون   ) . ( ليأكلوا من ثمره   ) أي : من الثمر الحاصل بالماء ( وما عملته   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر     : " عملت " بغير هاء ، وقرأ الآخرون " عملته " بالهاء أي : يأكلون من  الذي عملته ) ( أيديهم ) الزرع والغرس فالهاء عائدة إلى " ما " التي بمعنى  الذي . وقيل : " ما " للنفي في قوله " ما عملته " أي : وجدوها معمولة ولم  تعملها أيديهم ولا صنع لهم فيها ، وهذا معنى قول الضحاك  ومقاتل    . 

 وقيل : أراد العيون والأنهار التي لم تعملها يد خلق مثل دجلة والفرات والنيل ونحوها . 

 ) ( أفلا يشكرون ) نعمة الله . ( سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها   ) أي : الأصناف ( مما تنبت الأرض   ) الثمار والحبوب ) ( ومن أنفسهم ) يعني : الذكور والإناث ( ومما لا يعلمون   ) مما خلق من الأشياء من دواب البر والبحر ) ( وآية لهم ) تدل على قدرتنا ، ) ( الليل نسلخ ) ننزع ونكشط ( منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون    ) داخلون في الظلمة ، ومعناه : نذهب النهار ونجيء بالليل ، وذلك أن الأصل  هي الظلمة والنهار داخل عليها فإذا غربت الشمس سلخ النهار من الليل فتظهر  الظلمة . ( والشمس تجري لمستقر لها   ) أي : إلى مستقر لها ، أي : إلى انتهاء سيرها عند انقضاء الدنيا وقيام الساعة . 

 وقيل : إنها تسير حتى تنتهي إلى أبعد مغاربها ، ثم ترجع فذلك مستقرها لأنها لا تجاوزه . 

 وقيل : مستقرها نهاية ارتفاعها في السماء في الصيف ونهاية هبوطها في الشتاء ، وقد صح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " مستقرها تحت العرش   " .   [ ص: 18 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثتا  الحميدي ،  حدثنا  وكيع ،  حدثنا الأعمش ،  عن إبراهيم التيمي ،  عن أبيه ، عن أبي ذر  قال : سألت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن قوله عز وجل : ( والشمس تجري لمستقر لها   ) قال : " مستقرها تحت العرش   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا  الحميدي ،  أخبرنا  وكيع ،  حدثنا سفيان ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن إبراهيم ،  عن أبيه ، عن أبي ذر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأبي ذر  حين  غربت الشمس : " أتدري أين تذهب " ؟ قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم قال : " فإنها  تذهب حتى تسجد تحت العرش فتستأذن فيؤذن لها ويوشك أن تسجد فلا يقبل منها  وتستأذن فلا يؤذن لها ، فيقال لها : ارجعي من حيث جئت فتطلع من مغربها ،  فذلك قوله تعالى : ( والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   )   . 

 وروى  عمرو بن دينار  عن ابن عباس    : " والشمس تجري لا مستقر لها " وهي قراءة ابن مسعود  أي : لا قرار لها ولا وقوف فهي جارية أبدا ( ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   ) . 
( والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم   ( 39 ) لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( والقمر قدرناه منازل   ) أي : قدرنا له منازل ، قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع ،  وأهل البصرة    : " القمر " برفع الراء لقوله : " وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار    " وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب لقوله : " قدرناه " أي : قدرنا القمر ) ( منازل )  وقد ذكرنا أسامي المنازل في سورة يونس فإذا صار القمر إلى آخر المنازل دق  فذلك قوله : ( حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم   ) والعرجون : [ عود العذق ] الذي عليه الشماريخ ، فإذا قدم وعتق يبس وتقوس واصفر فشبه القمر في دقته وصفرته في آخر المنازل به . ( لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر   ) أي : لا يدخل النهار على الليل قبل انقضائه ، ولا يدخل الليل على النهار قبل انقضائه ، وهو قوله تعالى : ( ولا الليل سابق النهار   ) أي : هما يتعاقبان بحساب معلوم لا يجيء أحدهما قبل وقته .   [ ص: 19 ] 

 وقيل : لا يدخل أحدهما في سلطان الآخر ، لا تطلع الشمس بالليل ولا يطلع  القمر بالنهار وله ضوء ، فإذا اجتمعا وأدرك كل واحد منهما صاحبه قامت  القيامة . 

 وقيل : " لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر " أي : لا تجتمع معه في فلك  واحد ، " ولا الليل سابق النهار " أي : لا يتصل ليل بليل لا يكون بينهما  نهار فاصل 

 ( وكل في فلك يسبحون   ) يجرون . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (348)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ يس 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية41 إلى الاية67 

( وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون   ( 41 ) وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون   ( 42 ) وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون   ( 43 ) إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين   ( 44 ) وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون   ( 45 ) ) 

 ( وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام ،  ويعقوب     : " ذرياتهم " جمع ، وقرأ الآخرون : " ذريتهم " على التوحيد ، فمن جمع  كسر التاء ، ومن لم يجمع نصبها ، والمراد بالذرية : الآباء والأجداد ، واسم  الذرية يقع على الآباء كما يقع على الأولاد ( في الفلك المشحون   ) أي : المملوء ، وأراد سفينة نوح  عليه السلام ، وهؤلاء من نسل من حمل مع نوح ،  وكانوا في أصلابهم . ( وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون   ) قيل : أراد به السفن الصغار التي عملت بعد سفينة نوح  على هيئتها . 

 وقيل : أراد به السفن التي تجري في الأنهار فهي في الأنهار كالفلك الكبار في البحار ، وهذا قول قتادة ،  والضحاك  وغيرهما . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : " وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون   " يعني : الإبل ، فالإبل في البر كالسفن في البحر   . ( وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ   ) أي : لا مغيث ( لهم ولا هم ينقذون   ) ينجون من الغرق . وقال ابن عباس    : ولا أحد ينقذهم من عذابي . ( إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين   ) إلى انقضاء آجالهم - يعني - إلا أن يرحمهم ويمتعهم إلى آجالهم . ( وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم   ) قال ابن عباس    : " ما بين أيديكم " يعني الآخرة ، فاعملوا لها ، " وما خلفكم " يعني الدنيا ، فاحذروها ، ولا تغتروا بها   . 

 وقيل : " ما بين أيديكم " وقائع الله فيمن كان قبلكم من الأمم ، " وما خلفكم " عذاب الآخرة ، وهو قول قتادة  ومقاتل    .   [ ص: 20 ] 

 ( لعلكم ترحمون   ) والجواب محذوف تقديره : إذا قيل لهم هذا أعرضوا عنه دليله ما بعده .
( وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين   ( 46 ) وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين   ( 47 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين   ( 48 ) ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون   ( 49 ) ) 

 ( وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم   ) أي : دلالة على صدق محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( إلا كانوا عنها معرضين   ) . ( وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله   ) أعطاكم الله ( قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم   ) أنرزق ( من لو يشاء الله أطعمه   ) وذلك أن المؤمنين قالوا لكفار مكة     : أنفقوا على المساكين مما زعمتم من أموالكم أنه لله ، وهو ما جعلوا لله  من حروثهم وأنعامهم ، قالوا : أنطعم : أنرزق من لو يشاء الله رزقه ، ثم لم  يرزقه مع قدرته عليه ، فنحن نوافق مشيئة الله فلا نطعم من لم يطعمه الله ،  وهذا مما يتمسك به البخلاء ، يقولون : لا نعطي من حرمه الله . وهذا الذي  يزعمون باطل ; لأن الله أغنى بعض الخلق وأفقر بعضهم ابتلاء ، فمنع الدنيا  من الفقير لا بخلا ، وأمر الغني بالإنفاق لا حاجة إلى ماله ، ولكن ليبلو  الغني بالفقير فيما فرض له في مال الغني ، ولا اعتراض لأحد على مشيئة الله  وحكمه في خلقه ( إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين   ) يقول الكفار للمؤمنين : ما أنتم إلا في خطأ بين في اتباعكم محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وترك ما نحن عليه . ( ويقولون متى هذا الوعد   ) أي : القيامة والبعث ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) . 

 قال الله تعالى : ) ( ما ينظرون ) أي : ما ينتظرون ( إلا صيحة واحدة   ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد النفخة الأولى ( تأخذهم وهم يخصمون   ) يعني : يختصمون في أمر الدنيا من البيع والشراء ، ويتكلمون في المجالس والأسواق . 

 قرأ حمزة    : " يخصمون "  بسكون الخاء وتخفيف الصاد ، أي : يغلب بعضهم بعضا بالخصام ، وقرأ الآخرون  بتشديد الصاد ، أي : يختصمون . أدغمت التاء في الصاد ، ثم ابن كثير  ويعقوب   وورش  يفتحون الخاء بنقل حركة التاء المدغمة إليها ، ويجزمها أبو جعفر  وقالون ، ويروم فتحة الخاء أبو عمرو ،  وقرأ الباقون بكسر الخاء .   [ ص: 21 ] 

 وروينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لتقومن الساعة وقد نشر الرجلان ثوبهما بينهما فلا يتبايعانه ولا يطويانه ، ولتقومن الساعة وقد رفع الرجل أكلته إلى فيه فلا يطعمها   " . 
( فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون   ( 50 ) ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون   ( 51 ) قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون   ( 52 ) إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون   ( 53 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل ( فلا يستطيعون توصية   ) أي : لا يقدرون على الإيصاء . قال مقاتل    : عجلوا عن الوصية فماتوا ( ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون   ) ينقلبون ، والمعنى أن الساعة لا تمهلهم لشيء . ( ونفخ في الصور   ) وهي النفخة الأخيرة نفخة البعث ، وبين النفختين أربعون سنة ( فإذا هم من الأجداث   ) يعني : القبور ، واحدها : جدث ( إلى ربهم ينسلون   ) يخرجون من القبور أحياء ، ومنه قيل للولد : نسل لخروجه من بطن أمه . 

 ( قالوا ياويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا   ) قال أبي بن كعب ،   وابن عباس ،  وقتادة     : إنما يقولون هذا ؛ لأن الله - تعالى - يرفع عنهم العذاب بين النفختين  فيرقدون فإذا بعثوا بعد النفخة الأخيرة وعاينوا القيامة دعوا بالويل . 

 وقال أهل المعاني : إن الكفار إذا عاينوا جهنم وأنواع عذابها صار عذاب  القبر في جنبها كالنوم ، فقالوا : يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا ؟ ثم قالوا :  ( هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون   ) أقروا حين لم ينفعهم الإقرار . وقيل : قالت الملائكة لهم : " هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون   " . 

قال مجاهد    : يقول الكفار : " من بعثنا من مرقدنا   " ؟ فيقول المؤمنون : " هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون   " .   ) ( إن كانت ) ما كانت ( إلا صيحة واحدة   ) يعني : النفخة الآخرة ( فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون   ) .
[ ص: 22 ]   ( فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون   ( 54 ) إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون   ( 55 ) هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون   ( 56 ) لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون   ( 57 ) سلام قولا من رب رحيم   ( 58 ) ) 

 ( فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون   ) . 

 ( إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع  وأبو عمرو    " في شغل " بسكون الغين ، والباقون بضمها ، وهما لغتان مثل السحت والسحت . 

 واختلفوا في معنى الشغل ، قال ابن عباس    : في افتضاض الأبكار ، وقال  وكيع بن الجراح    : في السماع . 

 وقال الكلبي    : في شغل عن أهل النار وعما هم فيه لا يهمهم أمرهم ولا يذكرونهم . 

 وقال الحسن    : شغلوا بما في الجنة من النعيم عما فيه أهل النار من العذاب . 

 وقال ابن كيسان    : في زيارة بعضهم بعضا . وقيل : في ضيافة الله تعالى . 

 ) ( فاكهون ) قرأ أبو جعفر    : " فكهون " حيث كان ، وافقه حفص  في المطففين ، وهما لغتان مثل : الحاذر والحذر أي : ناعمون . قال : مجاهد  والضحاك    : معجبون بما هم فيه . وعن ابن عباس  قال : فرحون . 

 ( هم وأزواجهم   ) أي : حلائلهم ( في ظلال   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي     : " ظلل " بضم الظاء من غير ألف جمع ظلة ، وقرأ العامة : " في ظلال "  بالألف وكسر الظاء على جمع ظل ) ( على الأرائك ) يعني السرر في الحجال ،  واحدتها : أريكة . قال ثعلب    : لا تكون أريكة حتى يكون عليها حجلة . ) ( متكئون ) ذوو اتكاء . 

 ( لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون   ) يتمنون ويشتهون . 

 ( سلام قولا من رب رحيم   ) أي : يسلم الله عليهم قولا أي : يقول الله لهم قولا . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا عبد الخالق بن علي بن عبد الخالق المؤذن ،  حدثني أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن موسى الملحمي   [ ص: 23 ] الأصفهاني ،  أخبرنا الحسن بن أبي علي الزعفراني ،  أخبرنا ابن أبي الشوارب ،  أخبرنا أبو عاصم العباداني ،  أخبرنا الفضل الرقاشي ،  عن محمد بن المنكدر ،  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " بينا أهل الجنة في نعيمهم إذ سطع لهم نور فرفعوا رؤوسهم ، فإذا الرب -  عز وجل - قد أشرف عليهم من فوقهم ، فقال : السلام عليكم يا أهل الجنة ،  فذلك قوله : " سلام قولا من رب رحيم " فينظر إليهم وينظرون إليه ، فلا  يلتفتون إلى شيء من النعيم ما داموا ينظرون إليه حتى يحتجب عنهم فيبقى نوره  وبركته عليهم في ديارهم   " . 

 وقيل : تسلم عليهم الملائكة من ربهم . 

قال مقاتل    : تدخل الملائكة على أهل الجنة من كل باب يقولون : سلام عليكم يا أهل الجنة من ربكم الرحيم   . 

 وقيل : يعطيهم السلامة ، يقول : اسلموا السلامة الأبدية . 
( وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون   ( 59 ) ألم أعهد إليكم يابني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين   ( 60 ) وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم   ( 61 ) ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون   ( 62 ) ) 

 ( وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون   ) قال مقاتل    : اعتزلوا اليوم من الصالحين . قال أبو العالية    : تميزوا . وقال  السدي    : كونوا على حدة . وقال الزجاج    : انفردوا عن المؤمنين . قال الضحاك    : إن لكل كافر في النار بيتا يدخل ذلك البيت ويردم بابه بالنار فيكون فيه أبد الآبدين لا يرى ولا يرى   . 

 ( ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم   ) ألم آمركم يا بني آدم ( أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان   ) أي : لا تطيعوا الشيطان في معصية الله ( إنه لكم عدو مبين   ) ظاهر العداوة . 

 ( وأن اعبدوني   ) أطيعوني ووحدوني ( هذا صراط مستقيم   ) . 

 ( ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا   ) قرأ أهل المدينة ،  وعاصم    : " جبلا " بكسر الجيم والباء وتشديد اللام ، وقرأ يعقوب : " جبلا " بضم الجيم والباء وتشديد اللام ، وقرأ ابن عامر ،  وأبو عمرو  بضم   [ ص: 24 ] الجيم ساكنة الباء خفيفة ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم الجيم والباء خفيفة ، وكلها لغات ، ومعناها : الخلق والجماعة أي : خلقا كثيرا ( أفلم تكونوا تعقلون   ) ما أتاكم من هلاك الأمم الخالية بطاعة إبليس ، ويقال لهم لما دنوا من النار . 
( هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون   ( 63 ) اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون   ( 64 ) اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 65 ) ) 

  ( هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون   ) بها في الدنيا ) ( اصلوها ) ادخلوها ( اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون   ) هذا حين ينكر الكفار كفرهم وتكذيبهم الرسل ، فيختم على أفواههم وتشهد عليهم جوارحهم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن عمرو بن حفصويه السرخسي ،  سنة خمس وثلاثين وثلاثمائة ، أخبرنا أبو يزيد حاتم بن محبوب ،  أخبرنا  عبد الجبار بن العلاء ،  أخبرنا سفيان  عن سهيل بن أبي صالح  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  قال : سأل  الناس رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا : يا رسول الله هل نرى  ربنا يوم القيامة ؟ فقال : " هل تضارون في رؤية الشمس في الظهيرة ليست في  سحاب " ؟ قالوا : لا يا رسول الله ، قال : " فهل تضارون في رؤية القمر ليلة  البدر ليس في سحابة " ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : " فوالذي نفسي بيده لا تضارون  في رؤية ربكم كما لا تضارون في رؤية أحدهما " ، قال : " فيلقى العبد فيقول :  أي عبدي ألم أكرمك ؟ ألم أسودك ألم أزوجك ألم أسخر لك الخيل والإبل وأذرك  تترأس وتتربع ؟ قال : بلى يا رب ، قال : فظننت أنك ملاقي ؟ قال : لا ، قال :  فاليوم أنساك كما نسيتني . قال : فيلقى الثاني فيقول : ألم أكرمك ، ألم  أسودك ، ألم أزوجك ، ألم أسخر لك الخيل والإبل وأتركك تترأس وتتربع ؟   - وقال غيره عن سفيان    : ترأس  وتربع في الموضعين - قال : فيقول : بلى يا رب ، فيقول : ظننت أنك ملاقي ؟  فيقول : لا يا رب قال : فاليوم أنساك كما نسيتني . ثم يلقى الثالث فيقول ؟  ما أنت ؟ فيقول : أنا عبدك آمنت بك وبنبيك وبكتابك وصليت وصمت وتصدقت ويثني  بخير ما استطاع قال : فيقال له : ألم نبعث عليك شاهدنا ؟ قال : فيتفكر في  نفسه من الذي يشهد علي فيختم على فيه ، ويقال لفخذه : انطقي قال : فتنطق  فخذه ولحمه وعظامه بما كان يعمل ، وذلك المنافق ؛ وذلك ليعذر من نفسه وذلك  الذي سخط الله عليه   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري ،  أخبرنا جدي أبو سهل عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزاز ،  أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري ،  أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،   [ ص: 25 ] أخبرنا معمر ،  عن  بهز بن حكيم بن معاوية ،  عن أبيه عن جده عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إنكم تدعون فيفدم على أفواهكم بالفدام فأول ما يسأل عن أحدكم فخذه وكفه   " 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  أخبرنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي النضر ،  حدثني  هاشم بن القاسم ،  أخبرنا عبد الله الأشجعي ،  عن  سفيان الثوري ،  عن عبيد المكتب ،  عن فضيل ،  عن الشعبي ،  عن أنس بن مالك  قال  : كنا عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فضحك فقال : " هل تدرون مم  أضحك " ؟ قال : قلنا الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : " من مخاطبة العبد ربه "  يقول : يا رب ألم تجرني من الظلم ؟ قال : فيقول : بلى ، قال : فيقول : فإني  لا أجير على نفسي إلا شاهدا مني ، قال : فيقول : كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك  شهيدا وبالكرام الكاتبين شهودا ، قال : فيختم على فيه ، فيقال لأركانه :  انطقي قال : فتنطق بأعماله ، قال : ثم يخلى بينه وبين الكلام ، فيقول :  بعدا لكن وسحقا فعنكن كنت أناضل   " 
( ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون   ( 66 ) ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون   ( 67 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم   )   [ أي : أذهبنا أعينهم ] الظاهرة بحيث لا يبدو لها جفن ولا شق ، وهو معنى الطمس كما قال الله عز وجل : " ولو شاء الله لذهب بسمعهم وأبصارهم   " ( البقرة - 20 ) يقول : كما أعمينا قلوبهم لو شئنا أعمينا أبصارهم الظاهرة ( فاستبقوا الصراط   ) فتبادروا إلى الطريق ( فأنى يبصرون    ) فكيف يبصرون [ وقد أعمينا أعينهم ؟ يعني : لو نشاء لأضللناهم عن الهدى ،  وتركناهم عميا يترددون ، فكيف يبصرون ] الطريق حينئذ ؟ هذا قول الحسن   والسدي    . وقال ابن عباس ،  وقتادة ،  ومقاتل ،   وعطاء    : معناه لو نشاء لفقأنا أعين ضلالتهم فأعميناهم عن غيهم ، وحولنا أبصارهم من الضلالة إلى الهدى فأبصروا رشدهم ( فأنى يبصرون   ) ولم أفعل ذلك بهم ؟ 

 ( ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم   ) يعني : مكانهم : يريد : لو نشاء لجعلناهم قردة وخنازير   [ ص: 26 ] في منازلهم ، وقيل : لو نشاء لجعلناهم حجارة ، وهم قعود في منازلهم لا أرواح لهم . ( فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون   ) إلى ما كانوا عليه ، وقيل : لا يقدرون على ذهاب ولا رجوع
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (349)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ يس 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية68 إلى الاية/ 


( ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون   ( 68 ) وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين   ( 69 ) ) 

 ( ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق   ) قرأ عاصم  وحمزة    : " ننكسه " بالتشديد ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح النون الأولى وضم الكاف مخففا ، أي : نرده إلى أرذل العمر شبه الصبي في أول الخلق . 

 وقيل : " ننكسه في الخلق " أي : نضعف جوارحه بعد قوتها ونردها إلى نقصانها بعد زيادتها . ( أفلا يعقلون   ) فيعتبروا ويعلموا أن الذي قدر على تصريف أحوال الإنسان يقدر على البعث بعد الموت . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له   ) قال الكلبي    : إن كفار مكة  قالوا : إن محمدا  شاعر ، وما يقوله شعر ، فأنزل الله تكذيبا لهم : ( وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له   ) أي : ما يتسهل له ذلك ، وما كان يتزن له بيت من شعر ، حتى إذا تمثل ببيت شعر جرى على لسانه منكسرا . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرني الحسين بن محمد الثقفي ،  حدثنا أحمد بن جعفر بن حمدان ،  حدثنا يوسف بن عبد الله بن ماهان ،  حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا حماد بن سلمة  عن علي بن زيد  عن الحسن  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يتمثل بهذا البيت : 
**كفى بالإسلام والشيب للمرء ناهيا* *

 فقال أبو بكر    : يا رسول الله إنما قال الشاعر : 
**كفى الشيب والإسلام للمرء ناهيا* *

 ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : كفى بالإسلام والشيب للمرء ناهيا ، فقال أبو بكر  وعمر    : أشهد أنك رسول الله ، يقول الله تعالى : ( وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له   ) 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي ،  أخبرنا علي بن الجعد ،  حدثنا شريك ،  عن المقدام بن شريح ،  عن أبيه قال : قلت  لعائشة    : أكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتمثل بشيء من الشعر ؟ قالت : كان يتمثل من شعر عبد الله بن رواحة .   [ ص: 27 ] 

 قالت : وربما قال : 
**ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود* *

 وقال معمر  عن قتادة    : بلغني أن عائشة  سئلت : هل كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتمثل بشيء من الشعر ؟ قالت : كان الشعر أبغض الحديث إليه ، قالت : ولم يتمثل بشيء من الشعر إلا ببيت أخي بني قيس طرفة    : 
**ستبدي لك الأيام ما كنت جاهلا     ويأتيك بالأخبار من لم تزود 
**

 فجعل يقول : " ويأتيك من لم تزود بالأخبار " فقال أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنه - : ليس هكذا يا رسول الله ، فقال : " إني لست بشاعر ولا ينبغي لي   " . 

 ) ( إن هو ) يعني : القرآن ) ( إلا ذكر ) موعظة ( وقرآن مبين   ) فيه الفرائض والحدود والأحكام . 
( لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين   ( 70 ) أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون   ( 71 ) وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون   ( 72 ) ) 

 ( لينذر ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  ويعقوب    " لتنذر " بالتاء ، وكذلك في الأحقاف ، وافق ابن كثير  في الأحقاف أي : لتنذر يا محمد ،  وقرأ الآخرون بالياء أي لينذر القرآن ( من كان حيا   ) يعني : مؤمنا حي القلب ; لأن الكافر كالميت في أنه لا يتدبر ولا يتفكر ( ويحق القول   ) ويجب حجة العذاب ) ( على الكافرين ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا   ) تولينا خلقه بإبداعنا من غير إعانة أحد ( أنعاما فهم لها مالكون   ) ضابطون قاهرون ، أي : لم يخلق الأنعام وحشية نافرة من بني آدم  لا يقدرون على ضبطها ، بل هي مسخرة لهم . 

 وهي قوله : ( وذللناها لهم   ) سخرناها لهم ( فمنها ركوبهم   ) أي : ما يركبون وهي الإبل ( ومنها يأكلون   ) من لحمانها . 
[ ص: 28 ]   ) ( ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون   ( 73 ) واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون   ( 74 ) لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون   ( 75 ) فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون   ( 76 ) أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين   ( 77 ) ) 

 ( ولهم فيها منافع   ) من أصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها ونسلها ) ( ومشارب ) من ألبانها ( أفلا يشكرون   ) رب هذه النعم . 

 ( واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون   ) يعني : لتمنعهم من عذاب الله ، ولا يكون ذلك قط . 

 ( لا يستطيعون نصرهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : لا تقدر الأصنام على نصرهم ومنعهم من العذاب . ( وهم لهم جند محضرون    ) أي : الكفار جند للأصنام يغضبون لها ويحضرونها في الدنيا ، وهي لا تسوق  إليهم خيرا ، ولا تستطيع لهم نصرا . وقيل : هذا في الآخرة ، يؤتى بكل  معبود من دون الله - تعالى - ومعه أتباعه الذين عبدوه كأنهم جند محضرون في  النار . 

 ( فلا يحزنك قولهم   ) يعني : قول كفار مكة  في تكذيبك ( إنا نعلم ما يسرون   ) في ضمائرهم من التكذيب ( وما يعلنون   ) من عبادة الأصنام أو ما يعلنون بألسنتهم من الأذى . 

 قوله تعالى : ( أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم   ) جدل بالباطل ) ( مبين ) بين الخصومة ، يعني : أنه مخلوق من نطفة ثم يخاصم فكيف لا يتفكر في بدء خلقه حتى يدع الخصومة . 

نزلت في أبي بن خلف الجمحي  خاصم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في إنكار البعث ،  وأتاه بعظم قد بلي ففتته بيده ، وقال : أترى يحيي الله هذا بعدما رم ؟  فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نعم ويبعثك ويدخلك النار " فأنزل  الله هذه الآيات   . 
[ ص: 29 ]   ( وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم   ( 78 ) قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   ( 79 ) الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون   ( 80 ) أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم   ( 81 ) إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون   ( 82 ) ) 

 ( وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه   ) بدء أمره ، ثم ( قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم   ) بالية ، ولم يقل رميمة ; لأنه معدول عن فاعلة ، وكل ما كان معدولا عن وجهه ووزنه كان مصروفا عن أخواته ، كقوله : " وما كانت أمك بغيا   " ( مريم - 28 ) ، أسقط الهاء لأنها كانت مصروفة عن باغية . 

 ( قل يحييها الذي أنشأها   ) خلقها ، ( أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم   ) . 

 ( الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا   ) قال ابن عباس     : هما شجرتان يقال لأحدهما : المرخ وللأخرى : العفار ، فمن أراد منهم  النار قطع منهما غصنين مثل السواكين وهما خضراوان يقطر منهما الماء ، فيسحق  المرخ على العفار فيخرج منهما النار بإذن الله - عز وجل - . 

 تقول العرب : في كل شجر نار واستمجد المرخ والعفار ، وقال الحكماء : في كل شجر نار إلا العناب . ( فإذا أنتم منه توقدون   ) أي : تقدحون وتوقدون النار من ذلك الشجر ، ثم ذكر ما هو أعظم من خلق الإنسان ، فقال : 

 ( أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر   ) قرأ يعقوب    : " يقدر " بالياء على الفعل ( على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى   ) أي : قل : بلى ، هو قادر على ذلك ( وهو الخلاق   ) [ يخلق خلقا بعد خلق ] ، ) ( العليم ) بجميع ما خلق .
[ ص: 30 ]   ( فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون   ( 83 ) ) 

  ( فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون   ) 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أبو الطاهر الزيادي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  حدثنا علي بن الحسين الدرابجردي ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن عثمان ،  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن سليمان التيمي ،  عن أبي عثمان    - وليس بالنهدي - عن معقل بن يسار  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اقرؤوا على موتاكم سورة يس   " . ورواه محمد بن العلاء  عن ابن المبارك ،  وقال : عن أبي عثمان    - وليس بالنهدي - عن أبيه عن معقل بن يسار    . 
[ ص: 31 ]  [ ص: 32 ]  [ ص: 33 ] سُورَةُ الصَّافَّاتِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفًّا   ( 1 ) فَالزَّاجِرَاتِ زَجْرًا   ( 2 ) ) 

 )   ( وَالصَّافَّاتِ صَفًّا   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ    : هُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ فِي السَّمَاءِ يَصُفُّونَ كَصُفُوفِ الْخَلْقِ فِي الدُّنْيَا لِلصَّلَاةِ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عُمَرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْقَاشَانِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُمَرَ الْقَاسِمُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ اللُّؤْلُؤِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو دَاوُدَ سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ الْأَشْعَثِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ النُّفَيْلِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرٌ  قَالَ : سَأَلَتْ  سُلَيْمَانَ الْأَعْمَشَ  عَنْ حَدِيثِ  جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ  فِي الصُّفُوفِ الْمُقَدِّمَةِ فَحَدَّثْنَا عَنِ الْمُسَيِّبِ بْنِ رَافِعٍ  عَنْ تَمِيمِ بْنِ طَرَفَةَ  عَنْ  جَابِرِ بْنِ سَمُرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " أَلَا  تَصُفُّونَ كَمَا تَصُفُّ الْمَلَائِكَةُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ " ؟ قُلْنَا :  وَكَيْفَ تَصُفُّ الْمَلَائِكَةُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ؟ قَالَ : " يُتِمُّونَ  الصُّفُوفَ الْمُقَدَّمَةَ وَيَتَرَاصُّونَ فِي الصَّفِّ   " . 

 وَقِيلَ : هُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ تَصُفُّ أَجْنِحَتَهَا فِي الْهَوَاءِ  وَاقِفَةً حَتَّى يَأْمُرَهَا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِمَا يُرِيدُ . 

 وَقِيلَ : هِيَ الطُّيُورُ ، دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " وَالطَّيْرُ صَافَّاتٍ   " ( النُّورِ - 41 ) . 

 قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى ( فَالزَّاجِرَاتِ زَجْرًا   ) يَعْنِي : الْمَلَائِكَةُ تَزْجُرُ السَّحَابَ وَتَسُوقُهُ ، وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هِيَ زَوَاجِرُ الْقُرْآنِ تَنْهَى وَتَزْجُرُ عَنِ الْقَبَائِحِ . 
[ ص: 34 ]   ( فَالتَّالِيَاتِ ذِكْرًا   ( 3 ) إِنَّ إِلَهَكُمْ لَوَاحِدٌ   ( 4 ) رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَرَبُّ الْمَشَارِقِ   ( 5 ) إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِزِينَةٍ الْكَوَاكِبِ   ( 6 ) ) 

  ( فَالتَّالِيَاتِ ذِكْرًا    ) هُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَتْلُونَ ذِكْرَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ . وَقِيلَ  : هُمْ جَمَاعَةُ قُرَّاءِ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ قَسَمٌ أَقْسَمَ  اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِ ، وَمَوْضِعُ الْقِسْمِ قَوْلُهُ : ( إِنَّ إِلَهَكُمْ لَوَاحِدٌ   ) وَقِيلَ : فِيهِ إِضْمَارٌ ، أَيْ : وَرَبِّ الصَّافَّاتِ وَالزَّاجِرَاتِ وَالتَّالِيَاتِ ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ كُفَّارَ مَكَّةَ  قَالُوا : " أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا " ؟ فَأَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِهَؤُلَاءِ : " إِنَّ إِلَهَكُمْ لِوَاحِدٌ " . 

 ) ( رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَرَبُّ الْمَشَارِقِ   ) أَيْ : مَطَالِعِ الشَّمْسِ قِيلَ : أَرَادَ بِهِ الْمَشَارِقَ وَالْمَغَارِبَ ، كَمَا قَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ : " فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِرَبِّ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِبِ   " ( الْمَعَارِجِ - 40 ) 

 فَإِنْ قِيلَ : قَدْ قَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ : " بِرَبِّ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِبِ   " ، وَقَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ : " رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقَيْنِ وَرَبُّ الْمَغْرِبَيْنِ   " ( الرَّحْمَنِ - 17 ) وَقَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ : " رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ   " ( الْمُزَّمِّلِ - 9 ) ، فَكَيْفَ وَجْهُ التَّوْفِيقِ بَيْنَ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ ؟ 

 قِيلَ : أَمَّا قَوْلُهُ : " رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ   " ، أَرَادَ بِهِ الْجِهَةَ ، فَالْمُشْرِقُ جِهَةٌ وَالْمَغْرِبُ جِهَةٌ . 

 وَقَوْلُهُ : " رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقَيْنِ وَرَبُّ الْمَغْرِبَيْنِ    " أَرَادَ : مَشْرِقَ الشِّتَاءِ وَمَشْرِقَ الصَّيْفِ ، وَأَرَادَ  بِالْمَغْرِبَيْ  نِ : مَغْرِبَ الشِّتَاءِ وَمَغْرِبَ الصَّيْفِ . 

 وَقَوْلُهُ : " بِرَبِّ الْمَشَارِقِ وَالْمَغَارِبِ    " أَرَادَ اللَّهُ - تَعَالَى - أَنَّهُ خَلَقَ لِلشَّمْسِ  ثَلَاثَمِائَةٍ وَسِتِّينَ كُوَّةً فِي الْمَشْرِقِ ، وَثَلَاثَمِائَة  ٍ  وَسِتِّينَ كُوَّةً فِي الْمَغْرِبِ ، عَلَى عَدَدِ أَيَّامِ السَّنَةِ ،  تَطْلُعُ الشَّمْسُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِنْ كُوَّةٍ مِنْهَا ، وَتَغْرُبُ فِي  كُوَّةٍ مِنْهَا ، لَا تَرْجِعُ إِلَى الْكُوَّةِ الَّتِي تَطْلُعُ مِنْهَا  إِلَى ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ مِنَ الْعَامِ الْمُقْبِلِ ، فَهِيَ الْمَشَارِقُ  وَالْمَغَارِبُ ، وَقِيلَ : كُلُّ مَوْضِعٍ شَرَقَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ  فَهُوَ مَشْرِقٌ وَكُلُّ مَوْضِعٍ غَرَبَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ فَهُوَ  مَغْرِبٌ ، كَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ رَبَّ جَمِيعِ مَا أَشْرَقَتْ عَلَيْهِ  الشَّمْسُ وَغَرَبَتْ . ( إِنَّا زَيَّنَّا السَّمَاءَ الدُّنْيَا بِزِينَةٍ الْكَوَاكِبِ   ) 

 قَرَأَ عَاصِمٌ  بِرِوَايَةِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ    : " بِزِينَةٍ " مُنَوَّنَةً " الْكَوَاكِبَ " نُصِبَ ، أَيْ : بِتَزْيِينِنَا الْكَوَاكِبَ ، وَقَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  ، وَحَفْصٌ     : " بِزِينَةٍ " مُنَوَّنَةً " الْكَوَاكِبِ " خَفْضًا عَلَى الْبَدَلِ ،  أَيْ : بِزِينَةٍ بِالْكَوَاكِبِ ، أَيْ : زَيَّنَّاهَا بِالْكَوَاكِبِ .  وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ : " بِزِينَةِ الْكَوَاكِبِ " بِلَا تَنْوِينٍ عَلَى  الْإِضَافَةِ . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : بِضَوْءِ الْكَوَاكِبِ . 

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (350)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الصَّافَّاتِ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
**الاية7 إلى الاية59 

*[ ص: 35 ]   ( وحفظا من كل شيطان مارد   ( 7 ) لا يسمعون إلى الملإ الأعلى ويقذفون من كل جانب   ( 8 ) دحورا ولهم عذاب واصب   ( 9 ) إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب   ( 10 ) فاستفتهم أهم أشد خلقا أم من خلقنا إنا خلقناهم من طين لازب   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وحفظا ) أي : وحفظناها حفظا ( من كل شيطان مارد   ) متمرد يرمون بها . ( لا يسمعون   ) قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وحفص    : " يسمعون " بتشديد السين والميم ، أي : لا يتسمعون ، فأدغمت التاء في السين ، وقرأ الآخرون بسكون السين وتخفيف الميم ، ( إلى الملإ الأعلى   ) أي : إلى الكتبة من الملائكة . 

 " والملأ الأعلى " هم الملائكة ؛ لأنهم في السماء ، ومعناه : أنهم لا  يستطيعون الاستماع إلى الملأ الأعلى ، ) ( ويقذفون ) يرمون ، ( من كل جانب   ) من آفاق السماء بالشهب . ) ( دحورا ) يبعدونهم عن مجالس الملائكة ، يقال : دحره دحرا ودحورا ، إذا طرده وأبعده ، ( ولهم عذاب واصب   ) 

 دائم ، قال مقاتل    : دائم إلى النفخة الأولى ، لأنهم يحرقون ويتخبلون . ( إلا من خطف الخطفة   ) اختلس الكلمة من كلام الملائكة مسارقة ، ) ( فأتبعه ) لحقه ، ( شهاب ثاقب   ) 

 كوكب مضيء قوي لا يخطئه ، يقتله ، أو يحرقه أو يخبله ، وإنما يعودون إلى  استراق السمع مع علمهم بأنهم لا يصلون إليه طمعا في السلامة ونيل المراد ،  كراكب البحر . قال عطاء    : سمي النجم الذي يرمى به الشياطين ثاقبا لأنه يثقبهم . 

 ) ( فاستفتهم ) أي : سلهم ، يعني : أهل مكة  ، ( أهم أشد خلقا أم من خلقنا   ) يعني : من السماوات والأرض والجبال ، وهذا استفهام بمعنى التقرير ، أي : هذه الأشياء أشد خلقا كما قال : " لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس   " ( غافر - 57 ) وقال : " أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها   " ( النازعات - 27 ) . 

 وقيل : " أم من خلقنا " يعني : من الأمم الخالية ؛ لأن " من " يذكر فيمن  يعقل ، يقول : إن هؤلاء ليسوا بأحكم خلقا من غيرهم من الأمم ، وقد أهلكناهم  بذنوبهم فما الذي يؤمن هؤلاء من العذاب ؟ ثم ذكر خلق الإنسان ، فقال : 

 ( إنا خلقناهم من طين لازب   ) يعني : جيد حر لاصق يعلق باليد ، ومعناه اللازم ، أبدل الميم باء كأنه يلزم اليد . وقال مجاهد  والضحاك    : منتن .
[ ص: 36 ]   ( بل عجبت ويسخرون   ( 12 ) وإذا ذكروا لا يذكرون   ( 13 ) وإذا رأوا آية يستسخرون   ( 14 ) وقالوا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ( 15 ) ) 

 ( بل عجبت   ) قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي    : بضم التاء ، وهي قراءة ابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس    . والعجب من الله - عز وجل - ليس كالتعجب من الآدميين ، كما قال : " فيسخرون منهم سخر الله منهم   " ( التوبة - 79 ) ، وقال عز وجل : " نسوا الله فنسيهم   " ( التوبة - 67 ) ، فالعجب من الآدميين : إنكاره وتعظيمه ، والعجب من الله - تعالى - قد يكون بمعنى الإنكار والذم ، وقد يكون بمعنى الاستحسان والرضا كما جاء في الحديث : " عجب ربكم من شاب ليست له صبوة   " . 

 وجاء في الحديث : " عجب ربكم من سؤالكم وقنوطكم وسرعة إجابته إياكم   " 

 وسئل الجنيد  عن هذه الآية فقال : إن الله لا يعجب من شيء ، ولكن الله وافق رسوله لما عجب رسوله فقال : " وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم   " ( الرعد - 5 ) أي : هو كما تقوله . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بفتح التاء على خطاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أي : عجبت من تكذيبهم إياك ، ) ( ويسخرون ) من تعجبك . 

 قال قتادة    : عجب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من هذا القرآن حين أنزل وضلال بني آدم  ،  وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يظن أن كل من يسمع القرآن يؤمن  به ، فلما سمع المشركون القرآن سخروا منه ولم يؤمنوا به ، فعجب من ذلك  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال الله تعالى : " بل عجبت ويسخرون " . 

 ( وإذا ذكروا لا يذكرون   ) أي : إذا وعظوا بالقرآن لا يتعظون . 

 ( وإذا رأوا آية   ) قال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : يعني انشقاق القمر ) ( يستسخرون ) يسخرون ويستهزءون ، وقيل : يستدعي بعضهم عن بعض السخرية . 

 ( وقالوا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين   ) يعني سحر بين .
[ ص: 37 ]   )   ( أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون   ( 16 ) أوآباؤنا الأولون   ( 17 ) قل نعم وأنتم داخرون   ( 18 ) فإنما هي زجرة واحدة فإذا هم ينظرون   ( 19 ) وقالوا ياويلنا هذا يوم الدين   ( 20 ) هذا يوم الفصل الذي كنتم به تكذبون   ( 21 ) احشروا الذين ظلموا وأزواجهم وما كانوا يعبدون   ( 22 ) من دون الله فاهدوهم إلى صراط الجحيم   ( 23 ) وقفوهم إنهم مسئولون   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون   ) 

 ( أوآباؤنا الأولون   ) أي : وآباؤنا الأولون . 

 ( قل نعم   ) تبعثون ، ( وأنتم داخرون   ) صاغرون ، والدخور أشد الصغار . 

 ( فإنما هي   ) أي : قصة البعث أو القيامة ، ) ( زجرة ) أي : صيحة ، ) ( واحدة ) يعني : نفخة البعث ، ( فإذا هم ينظرون   ) أحياء . 

 ( وقالوا ياويلنا هذا يوم الدين   ) أي : يوم الحساب ويوم الجزاء . 

 ( هذا يوم الفصل   ) يوم القضاء ، وقيل : يوم الفصل بين المحسن والمسيء ، ( الذي كنتم به تكذبون   ) . 

 ( احشروا الذين ظلموا   ) أي : أشركوا ، اجمعوهم إلى الموقف للحساب والجزاء ، ) ( وأزواجهم ) أشباههم وأتباعهم وأمثالهم . 

 قال قتادة  والكلبي    : كل مع عمل مثل عملهم ، فأهل الخمر مع أهل الخمر ، وأهل الزنا مع أهل الزنا . 

 وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : قرناءهم من الشياطين ، كل كافر مع شيطانه في سلسلة . وقال الحسن    : وأزواجهم المشركات . 

 ( وما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله   ) في الدنيا ، يعني : الأوثان والطواغيت . وقال : مقاتل    : يعني إبليس وجنوده ، واحتج بقوله : " أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان   " ( يس - 60 ) . 

  ( فاهدوهم إلى صراط الجحيم   ) قال ابن عباس    : دلوهم إلى طريق النار . وقال ابن كيسان    : قدموهم . والعرب تسمي السابق هاديا . 

 ) ( وقفوهم ) احبسوهم ، يقال : وقفته وقفا فوقف وقوفا . 

 قال المفسرون : لما سيقوا إلى النار حبسوا عند الصراط لأن السؤال عند الصراط ، فقيل :   [ ص: 38 ] وقفوهم ( إنهم مسئولون   ) قال ابن عباس    : عن جميع أقوالهم وأفعالهم . 

 وروي عنه : عن : لا إله إلا الله . 

 وفي الخبر عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا  تزول قدما ابن آدم يوم القيامة حتى يسأل عن أربعة أشياء : عن شبابه فيما  أبلاه ، وعن عمره فيما أفناه ، وعن ماله من أين اكتسبه وفيم أنفقه ، وعن  علمه ماذا عمل به   " . 
( ما لكم لا تناصرون   ( 25 ) بل هم اليوم مستسلمون   ( 26 ) وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   ( 27 ) قالوا إنكم كنتم تأتوننا عن اليمين   ( 28 ) قالوا بل لم تكونوا مؤمنين   ( 29 ) ) 

  ( ما لكم لا تناصرون   ) أي : لا تتناصرون ، يقال لهم توبيخا : ما لكم لا ينصر بعضكم بعضا ، يقول لهم خزنة النار . هذا جواب لأبي جهل  حين قال يوم بدر    : " نحن جميع منتصر   " ( القمر - 44 ) . 

 فقال الله تعالى : ( بل هم اليوم مستسلمون   ) قال ابن عباس    : خاضعون . وقال الحسن    : منقادون ، يقال : استسلم للشيء إذا انقاد له وخضع له ، والمعنى : هم اليوم أذلاء منقادون لا حيلة لهم . 

 ( وأقبل بعضهم على بعض   ) أي : الرؤساء والأتباع ) ( يتساءلون ) يتخاصمون . 

 ) ( قالوا ) أي : الأتباع للرؤساء ، ( إنكم كنتم تأتوننا عن اليمين   ) أي : من قبل الدين فتضلوننا عنه وتروننا أن الدين ما تضلوننا به ، قاله الضحاك    . وقال مجاهد    : عن الصراط الحق ، واليمين عبارة عن الدين والحق ، كما أخبر الله - تعالى - عن إبليس : " ثم لآتينهم من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم وعن أيمانهم   " ( الأعراف - 17 ) فمن أتاه الشيطان من قبل اليمين أتاه من قبل الدين فلبس عليه الحق . 

 وقال بعضهم : كان الرؤساء يحلفون لهم أن ما يدعونهم إليه هو الحق ، فمعنى  قوله : " تأتوننا عن اليمين " أي : من ناحية الأيمان التي كنتم تحلفونها  فوثقنا بها . 

 وقيل : " عن اليمين " أي : عن القوة والقدرة ، كقوله : " لأخذنا منه باليمين   " ( الحاقة - 45 ) ، والمفسرون على القول الأول . 

 ) ( قالوا ) يعني : الرؤساء للأتباع ، ( بل لم تكونوا مؤمنين   ) لم تكونوا على الحق فنضلكم عنه ، أي : إنما الكفر من قبلكم . 
[ ص: 39 ]   )   ( وما كان لنا عليكم من سلطان بل كنتم قوما طاغين   ( 30 ) فحق علينا قول ربنا إنا لذائقون   ( 31 ) فأغويناكم إنا كنا غاوين   ( 32 ) فإنهم يومئذ في العذاب مشتركون   ( 33 ) إنا كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين   ( 34 ) إنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون   ( 35 ) ويقولون أئنا لتاركو آلهتنا لشاعر مجنون   ( 36 ) بل جاء بالحق وصدق المرسلين   ( 37 ) إنكم لذائقو العذاب الأليم   ( 38 ) وما تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون   ( 39 ) إلا عباد الله المخلصين   ( 40 ) أولئك لهم رزق معلوم   ( 41 ) ) 

 ( وما كان لنا عليكم من سلطان   ) من قوة وقدرة فنقهركم على متابعتنا ، ( بل كنتم قوما طاغين   ) ضالين . 

 ) ( فحق ) وجب ، ) ( علينا ) جميعا ، ) ( قول ربنا ) يعني : كلمة العذاب ، وهي قوله : " لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين   " ( السجدة - 13 ) ( إنا لذائقون ) العذاب ، أي أن الضال والمضل جميعا في النار . 

 ) ( فأغويناكم ) فأضللناكم عن الهدى ودعوناكم إلى ما كنا عليه ) ( إنا كنا غاوين ) ضالين . قال الله - عز وجل - : ( فإنهم يومئذ في العذاب مشتركون   ) الرؤساء والأتباع . 

 ( إنا كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين   ) قال ابن عباس    : الذين جعلوا لله شركاء . 

 ( إنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون   ) يتكبرون عن كلمة التوحيد ، ويمتنعون منها . ( ويقولون أئنا لتاركو آلهتنا لشاعر مجنون   ) يعنون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 قال الله - عز وجل - ردا عليهم : ) ( بل جاء ) محمد  ، ( بالحق وصدق المرسلين   ) أي : أنه أتى بما أتى به المرسلون قبله . 

 ( إنكم لذائقو العذاب الأليم وما تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون   ) في الدنيا من الشرك . 

 ( إلا عباد الله المخلصين   ) الموحدين . 

 ( أولئك لهم رزق   ) يعني : بكرة وعشيا كما قال : " ولهم رزقهم فيها بكرة وعشيا " ( مريم - 62 ) .
[ ص: 40 ]   ( فواكه وهم مكرمون   ( 42 ) في جنات النعيم   ( 43 ) على سرر متقابلين   ( 44 ) يطاف عليهم بكأس من معين   ( 45 ) بيضاء لذة للشاربين   ( 46 ) لا فيها غول ولا هم عنها ينزفون   ( 47 ) وعندهم قاصرات الطرف عين   ( 48 ) كأنهن بيض مكنون   ( 49 ) ) 

 ( فواكه ) جمع الفاكهة ، وهي الثمار كلها رطبها ويابسها ، وهي كل طعام يؤكل للتلذذ لا للقوت ، ( وهم مكرمون   ) بثواب الله . 

 ) ( في جنات النعيم على سرر متقابلين   ) لا يرى بعضهم قفا بعض . 

 ( يطاف عليهم بكأس   ) إناء فيه شراب ولا يكون كأسا حتى يكون فيه شراب ، وإلا فهو إناء ، ( من معين   ) خمر جارية في الأنهار ظاهرة تراها العيون . 

 ) ( بيضاء ) قال الحسن    : خمر الجنة أشد بياضا من اللبن ، ) ( لذة ) أي : لذيذة ، ) ( للشاربين ) . ( لا فيها غول   ) قال الشعبي    : لا تغتال عقولهم فتذهب بها . قال الكلبي    : إثم . وقال قتادة    : وجع البطن . وقال الحسن    : صداع . 

 وقال أهل المعاني : " الغول " فساد يلحق في خفاء ، يقال : اغتاله اغتيالا  إذا أفسد عليه أمره في خفية ، وخمرة الدنيا يحصل منها أنواع من الفساد منها  السكر وذهاب العقل ، ووجع البطن ، والصداع ، والقيء ، والبول ، ولا يوجد  شيء من ذلك في خمر الجنة . 

 ( ولا هم عنها ينزفون   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " ينزفون " بكسر الزاي ، وافقهما عاصم  في  الواقعة ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الزاي فيهما ، فمن فتح الزاي فمعناه : لا  يغلبهم على عقولهم ولا يسكرون يقال : نزف الرجل فهو منزوف ونزيف إذا سكر ،  ومن كسر الزاي فمعناه : لا ينفد شرابهم ، يقال : أنزف الرجل فهو منزوف ،  إذا فنيت خمره . 

 ( وعندهم قاصرات الطرف    ) حابسات الأعين غاضات الجفون ، قصرن أعينهن على أزواجهن لا ينظرن إلى  غيرهم ، ) ( عين ) أي : حسان الأعين ، يقال : رجل أعين وامرأة عيناء ونساء  عين . 

 ( كأنهن بيض   ) جمع البيضة ) ( مكنون ) مصون مستور ، وإنما ذكر " المكنون والبيض " جمعا ؛ لأنه رده إلى اللفظ . 

 قال الحسن    : شبههن  ببيض النعامة تكنها بالريش من الريح والغبار ، فلونها أبيض في صفرة . ويقال  : هذا أحسن ألوان النساء أن تكون المرأة بيضاء مشربة صفرة ، والعرب تشبهها  ببيضة النعامة . 
[ ص: 41 ]   ( فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   ( 50 ) قال قائل منهم إني كان لي قرين   ( 51 ) يقول أئنك لمن المصدقين   ( 52 ) أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمدينون   ( 53 ) قال هل أنتم مطلعون   ( 54 ) فاطلع فرآه في سواء الجحيم   ( 55 ) قال تالله إن كدت لتردين   ( 56 ) ولولا نعمة ربي لكنت من المحضرين   ( 57 ) أفما نحن بميتين   ( 58 ) إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمعذبين   ( 59 ) ) 

 )   ( فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   ) يعني : أهل الجنة في الجنة يسأل بعضهم بعضا عن حاله في الدنيا . 

 ( قال قائل منهم   ) يعني : من أهل الجنة : ( إني كان لي قرين   ) في الدنيا ينكر البعث . 

 قال مجاهد    : كان شيطانا . وقال الآخرون : كان من الإنس . وقال مقاتل    : كانا أخوين . وقال الباقون : كانا شريكين أحدهما كافر اسمه قطروس  ، والآخر مؤمن اسمه يهوذا  ، وهما اللذان قص الله - تعالى - خبرهما في سورة الكهف في قوله تعالى : " واضرب لهم مثلا رجلين   " ( الكهف - 32 ) . 

 ( يقول أئنك لمن المصدقين   ) بالبعث . 

 ( أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمدينون   ) مجزيون ومحاسبون وهذا استفهام إنكار . 

 ) ( قال ) الله تعالى لأهل الجنة : ( هل أنتم مطلعون    ) إلى النار ، وقيل : يقول المؤمن لإخوانه من أهل الجنة : هل أنتم مطلعون  إلى النار لننظر كيف منزلة أخي ، فيقول أهل الجنة : أنت أعرف به منا . 

 ) ( فاطلع ) قال ابن عباس    : إن في الجنة كوى ينظر أهلها منها إلى النار فاطلع هذا المؤمن ، ( فرآه في سواء الجحيم   ) فرأى قرينه في وسط النار ، وإنما سمي وسط الشيء سواء لاستواء الجوانب منه . 

 ) ( قال ) له :   ( تالله إن كدت لتردين   ) والله لقد كدت أن تهلكني . قال مقاتل    : والله لقد كدت أن تغويني ، ومن أغوى إنسانا فقد أهلكه . 

 ( ولولا نعمة ربي   ) رحمته وإنعامه علي بالإسلام ، ( لكنت من المحضرين   ) معك في النار . 

 ( أفما نحن بميتين إلا موتتنا الأولى   ) في الدنيا ( وما نحن بمعذبين   ) قال بعضهم : يقول هذا أهل الجنة للملائكة حين يذبح الموت : أفما نحن بميتين ؟ فتقول لهم الملائكة : لا .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (351)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الصَّافَّاتِ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية60 إلى الاية156 

[ ص: 42 ]   ( إن هذا لهو الفوز العظيم   ( 60 ) لمثل هذا فليعمل العاملون   ( 61 ) أذلك خير نزلا أم شجرة الزقوم   ( 62 ) إنا جعلناها فتنة للظالمين   ( 63 ) إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم   ( 64 ) طلعها كأنه رءوس الشياطين   ( 65 ) فإنهم لآكلون منها فمالئون منها البطون   ( 66 ) ) 

 فيقولون ( إن هذا لهو الفوز العظيم    ) وقيل : إنما يقولونه على جهة الحديث بنعمة الله عليهم في أنهم لا  يموتون ولا يعذبون . وقيل : يقوله المؤمن لقرينه على جهة التوبيخ بما كان  ينكره . 

قال الله تعالى : ( لمثل هذا فليعمل العاملون   ) أي : لمثل هذا المنزل ولمثل هذا النعيم الذي ذكره من قوله : " أولئك لهم رزق معلوم " إلى " فليعمل العاملون " . 

 ) ( أذلك ) أي : ذلك الذي ذكر لأهل الجنة ، ( خير نزلا أم شجرة الزقوم    ) التي هي نزل أهل النار ، والزقوم : ثمرة شجرة خبيثة مرة كريهة الطعم ،  يكره أهل النار على تناولها ، فهم يتزقمونه على أشد كراهية ، ومنه قولهم :  تزقم الطعام إذا تناوله على كره ومشقة . 

 ( إنا جعلناها فتنة للظالمين   ) الكافرين وذلك أنهم قالوا : كيف يكون في النار شجرة والنار تحرق الشجر ؟ وقال ابن الزبعرى  لصناديد قريش    : إن محمدا  يخوفنا بالزقوم ، والزقوم بلسان بربر : الزبد والتمر ، فأدخلهم أبو جهل  بيته وقال : يا جارية زقمينا ، فأتتهم بالزبد والتمر ، فقال : تزقموا فهذا ما يوعدكم به محمد    . 

 فقال الله تعالى : ( إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم   ) قعر النار ، قال الحسن    : أصلها في قعر جهنم وأغصانها ترتفع إلى دركاتها . 

 ) ( طلعها ) ثمرها سمي طلعا لطلوعه ، ( كأنه رءوس الشياطين   ) قال ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - : هم الشياطين بأعيانهم شبه بها لقبحها ؛ لأن الناس  إذا وصفوا شيئا بغاية القبح قالوا : كأنه شيطان ، وإن كانت الشياطين لا ترى  لأن قبح صورتها متصور في النفس ، وهذا معنى قول ابن عباس  والقرظي    . وقال بعضهم : أراد بالشياطين الحيات ، والعرب تسمي الحية القبيحة المنظر شيطانا . 

 وقيل : هي شجرة قبيحة مرة منتنة تكون في البادية تسميها العرب رءوس الشياطين . 

 ( فإنهم لآكلون منها فمالئون منها البطون   ) والملء : حشو الوعاء لا يحتمل الزيادة عليه .   [ ص: 43 ] 

 ( ثم إن لهم عليها لشوبا من حميم   ( 67 ) ثم إن مرجعهم لإلى الجحيم   ( 68 ) إنهم ألفوا آباءهم ضالين   ( 69 ) فهم على آثارهم يهرعون   ( 70 ) ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين   ( 71 ) ولقد أرسلنا فيهم منذرين   ( 72 ) فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين   ( 73 ) إلا عباد الله المخلصين   ( 74 ) ولقد نادانا نوح فلنعم المجيبون   ( 75 ) ونجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم   ( 76 ) ) 
( وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين   ( 77 ) ) 

 ( ثم إن لهم عليها لشوبا   ) خلطا ومزاجا ( من حميم   ) من ماء حار شديد الحرارة ، يقال لهم إذا أكلوا الزقوم : اشربوا عليه الحميم ، فيشوب الحميم في بطونهم الزقوم فيصير شوبا لهم . 

 ( ثم إن مرجعهم   ) بعد شرب الحميم ، ( لإلى الجحيم   ) وذلك أنهم يوردون الحميم لشربه وهو خارج من الحميم كما تورد الإبل الماء ، ثم يردون إلى الجحيم ، دل عليه قوله تعالى : " يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن   " ( الرحمن - 44 ) وقرأ ابن مسعود    : ( ثم إن مقيلهم لإلى الجحيم ) . 

 ( إنهم ألفوا   ) وجدوا ، ( آباءهم ضالين   ) . ( فهم على آثارهم يهرعون   ) يسرعون ، قال الكلبي    : يعملون مثل أعمالهم . 

 ( ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين   ) من الأمم الخالية . 

 ( ولقد أرسلنا فيهم منذرين فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين   ) الكافرين أي : كان عاقبتهم العذاب . 

 ( إلا عباد الله المخلصين   ) الموحدين نجوا من العذاب . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد نادانا نوح   ) دعا ربه على قومه فقال : " إني مغلوب فانتصر   " ( القمر - 10 ) ( فلنعم المجيبون   ) نحن ، يعني : أجبنا دعاءه وأهلكنا قومه . 

 ( ونجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم   ) [ الغم العظيم ] الذي لحق قومه وهو الغرق . 

 ( وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين   ) وأراد أن الناس كلهم من نسل نوح . 

 روى الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  قال : لما خرج نوح  من السفينة مات من كان معه من الرجال والنساء إلا ولده ونساءهم   .   [ ص: 44 ] 

قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : كان ولد نوح  ثلاثة : ساما  وحاما  ويافث  ، فسام  أبو العرب وفارس  والروم  ، وحام  أبو السودان ، ويافث  أبو الترك والخزر ويأجوج  ومأجوج  وما هنالك   . 

 ( وتركنا عليه في الآخرين   ( 78 ) سلام على نوح في العالمين   ( 79 ) إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 80 ) إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين   ( 81 ) ثم أغرقنا الآخرين   ( 82 ) وإن من شيعته لإبراهيم   ( 83 ) إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم   ( 84 ) إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ماذا تعبدون   ( 85 ) أئفكا آلهة دون الله تريدون   ( 86 ) فما ظنكم برب العالمين   ( 87 ) فنظر نظرة في النجوم   ( 88 ) فقال إني سقيم   ( 89 ) ) 

  ( وتركنا عليه في الآخرين   ) أي : أبقينا له ثناء حسنا وذكرا جميلا فيمن بعده من الأنبياء والأمم إلى يوم القيامة . 

 ( سلام على نوح في العالمين   ) أي : سلام عليه منا في العالمين ] وقيل : أي تركنا عليه في الآخرين أن يصلى عليه إلى يوم القيامة . 

 ( إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين   ) قال مقاتل    : جزاه الله بإحسانه الثناء الحسن  في العالمين . ( إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين ثم أغرقنا الآخرين   ) [ يعني الكفار ] . 

 قوله تعالى ( وإن من شيعته   ) أي : أهل دينه وسنته . ) ( لإبراهيم إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم   ) مخلص من الشرك والشك . 

 ( إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ماذا تعبدون   ) استفهام توبيخ . 

 ( أئفكا آلهة دون الله تريدون   ) يعني : أتأفكون إفكا وهو أسوأ الكذب وتعبدون آلهة سوى الله . 

 ( فما ظنكم برب العالمين   ) - إذ لقيتموه وقد عبدتم غيره - أنه يصنع بكم . 

 ( فنظر نظرة في النجوم فقال إني سقيم   ) قال ابن عباس     : كان قومه يتعاطون علم النجوم فعاملهم من حيث كانوا لئلا ينكروا عليه ،  وذلك أنه أراد أن يكايدهم في أصنامهم ليلزمهم الحجة في أنها غير معبودة ،  وكان لهم من الغد عيد ومجمع ، وكانوا يدخلون على أصنامهم [ ويقربون لهم  القرابين ] ، ويصنعون بين أيديهم الطعام قبل خروجهم إلى عيدهم - زعموا -  للتبرك عليه فإذا   [ ص: 45 ] انصرفوا من عيدهم أكلوه ، فقالوا لإبراهيم     : ألا تخرج غدا معنا إلى عيدنا ؟ فنظر إلى النجوم فقال : إني سقيم . قال ابن عباس    : مطعون ، وكانوا يفرون من الطاعون فرارا عظيما . قال الحسن    : مريض . وقال مقاتل    : وجع . وقال الضحاك    : سأسقم . 

 ( فتولوا عنه مدبرين   ( 90 ) فراغ إلى آلهتهم فقال ألا تأكلون   ( 91 ) ما لكم لا تنطقون   ( 92 ) فراغ عليهم ضربا باليمين   ( 93 ) فأقبلوا إليه يزفون   ( 94 ) قال أتعبدون ما تنحتون   ( 95 ) والله خلقكم وما تعملون   ( 96 ) قالوا ابنوا له بنيانا فألقوه في الجحيم   ( 97 ) فأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأسفلين   ( 98 ) ) 

 )   ( فتولوا عنه مدبرين   ) إلى عيدهم ، فدخل إبراهيم  على الأصنام فكسرها . كما قال الله تعالى : ( فراغ إلى آلهتهم   ) مال إليها ميلة في خفية ، ولا يقال : " راغ " حتى يكون صاحبه مخفيا لذهابه ومجيئه ، ) ( فقال ) استهزاء بها : ( ألا تأكلون   ) يعني : الطعام الذي بين أيديكم . 

 ( ما لكم لا تنطقون فراغ عليهم   ) مال عليهم ، ( ضربا باليمين    ) أي : كان يضربهم بيده اليمنى ؛ لأنها أقوى على العمل من الشمال . وقيل :  باليمين أي : بالقوة . وقيل : أراد به القسم الذي سبق منه وهو قوله : "  وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم " ( الأنبياء - 57 ) . 

 ( فأقبلوا إليه   ) يعني : إلى إبراهيم ) ( يزفون ) يسرعون ، وذلك أنهم أخبروا بصنيع إبراهيم بآلهتهم فأسرعوا إليه ليأخذوه . 

 قرأ الأعمش  وحمزة    : " يزفون " بضم الياء وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها ، وهما لغتان . وقيل : بضم الياء ، أي : يحملون دوابهم على الجد والإسراع . 

 ) ( قال ) لهم إبراهيم على وجه الحجاج : ( أتعبدون ما تنحتون   ) يعني : ما تنحتون بأيديكم . 

 ( والله خلقكم وما تعملون   ) بأيديكم من الأصنام ، وفيه دليل على أن أفعال العباد مخلوقة لله تعالى . 

 ( قالوا ابنوا له بنيانا فألقوه في الجحيم   ) معظم النار ، قال مقاتل    : بنوا له حائطا من الحجر طوله في السماء ثلاثون ذراعا ، وعرضه عشرون ذراعا ، وملئوه من الحطب وأوقدوا فيه النار وطرحوه فيها   . 

 ( فأرادوا به كيدا   ) شرا وهو أن يحرقوه ، ( فجعلناهم الأسفلين   ) أي : المقهورين حيث سلم الله تعالى إبراهيم ورد كيدهم .   [ ص: 46 ] 

 ( وقال إني ذاهب إلى ربي سيهدين   ( 99 ) رب هب لي من الصالحين   ( 100 ) فبشرناه بغلام حليم   ( 101 ) فلما بلغ معه السعي قال يابني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى قال ياأبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين   ( 102 ) ) 

 ( وقال ) - يعني - إبراهيم :    ( إني ذاهب إلى ربي   ) أي : مهاجر إلى ربي ، والمعنى : أهجر دار الكفر وأذهب إلى مرضاة ربي ، قاله بعد الخروج من النار ، كما قال : " إني مهاجر إلى ربي   " ( العنكبوت - 26 ) ، ) ( سيهدين ) إلى حيث أمرني بالمصير إليه ، وهو الشام    . 

 قال مقاتل    : فلما قدم الأرض المقدسة سأل ربه الولد فقال : ( رب هب لي من الصالحين   ) يعني : هب لي ولدا صالحا من الصالحين . 

 ( فبشرناه بغلام حليم   ) قيل : غلام في صغره ، حليم في كبره ، ففيه بشارة أنه ابن وأنه يعيش فينتهي في السن حتى يوصف بالحلم . 

 ( فلما بلغ معه السعي   ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : يعني المشي معه إلى الجبل . وقال مجاهد  عن ابن عباس    : لما شب حتى بلغ سعيه سعي إبراهيم  والمعنى : بلغ أن يتصرف معه ويعينه في عمله . قال الكلبي    : يعني العمل لله تعالى ، وهو قول الحسن   ومقاتل بن حيان  وابن زيد ،  قالوا : هو العبادة لله تعالى . 

 واختلفوا في سنه ، قيل : كان ابن ثلاث عشرة سنة . وقيل : كان ابن سبع سنين . 

 ( قال يابني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك   ) واختلف العلماء من المسلمين في هذا الغلام الذي أمر إبراهيم  بذبحه بعد اتفاق أهل الكتابين على أنه إسحاق  ، فقال قوم : هو إسحاق  وإليه ذهب من الصحابة : عمر  ، وعلي  ،  وابن مسعود  ،  وابن عباس  ، ومن التابعين وأتباعهم : كعب الأحبار  ،  وسعيد بن جبير  ، وقتادة  ، ومسروق  ، وعكرمة  ،  وعطاء  ، ومقاتل  ،  والزهري  ،  والسدي  ، وهي رواية عكرمة   وسعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  ، وقالوا : كانت هذه القصة بالشام    . 

 وروي عن سعيد بن جبير  قال : أري إبراهيم  ذبح إسحاق  في  المنام ، فسار به مسيرة شهر في غداة واحدة حتى أتى به المنحر بمنى ، فلما  أمره الله تعالى بذبح الكبش ، ذبحه وسار به مسيرة شهر في روحة واحدة وطويت  له الأودية والجبال   . 

 وقال آخرون : هو إسماعيل  ، وإليه ذهب عبد الله بن عمر  ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  ،  والشعبي  ، والحسن البصري  ، ومجاهد  ،  والربيع بن أنس  ،  ومحمد بن كعب القرظي  ، والكلبي  ، وهي رواية عطاء بن أبي رباح  ،  ويوسف بن ماهك  عن ابن عباس  قال : المفدى إسماعيل    . 

 وكلا القولين يروى عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومن ذهب إلى أن الذبيح إسحاق  احتج من القرآن بقوله : " فبشرناه بغلام حليم فلما بلغ معه السعي   " ( الصافات - 101 ) أمره بذبح من بشره به ، وليس في القرآن أنه بشر بولد سوى إسحاق  ، كما قال في سورة هود : " فبشرناها بإسحاق " ( هود - 71 ) .   [ ص: 47 ] 

 ومن ذهب إلى أنه إسماعيل  احتج بأن الله تعالى ذكر البشارة بإسحاق  بعد الفراغ من قصة المذبوح فقال : " وبشرناه بإسحاق نبيا من الصالحين   " ( الصافات - 112 ) دل على أن المذبوح غيره ، وأيضا قال الله - تعالى - في سورة هود : " فبشرناها بإسحاق ومن وراء إسحاق يعقوب   " ( هود - 71 ) فكما بشره بإسحاق  بشره بابنه يعقوب  ، فكيف يأمره بذبح إسحاق  وقد وعده بنافلة منه . 

 قال القرظي    : سأل عمر بن عبد العزيز  رجلا كان من علماء اليهود  أسلم وحسن إسلامه : أي ابني إبراهيم  أمر بذبحه ؟ فقال : إسماعيل  ، ثم قال : يا أمير المؤمنين إن اليهود  لتعلم ذلك ، ولكنهم يحسدونكم معشر العرب على أن يكون أباكم الذي كان من أمر الله - تعالى - بذبحه ، ويزعمون أنه إسحاق    . 

ومن الدليل عليه : أن قرني الكبش كانا منوطين بالكعبة  في أيدي بني إسماعيل  إلى أن احترق البيت واحترق القرنان في أيام ابن الزبير  والحجاج    . 

 قال الشعبي    : رأيت قرني الكبش منوطين بالكعبة . 

وعن ابن عباس  قال : والذي نفسي بيده لقد كان أول الإسلام وإن رأس الكبش لمعلق بقرنيه في ميزاب الكعبة ، قد وحش يعني يبس   . 

 قال الأصمعي    : سألت أبا عمرو بن العلاء  عن الذبيح إسحاق  كان أو إسماعيل ؟  فقال : يا صميع  أين ذهب عقلك متى كان إسحاق بمكة ؟  إنما كان إسماعيل  بمكة  ، وهو الذي بنى البيت مع أبيه . 

 وأما قصة الذبح قال  السدي    : لما دعا إبراهيم  فقال  : رب هب لي من الصالحين ، وبشر به ، قال : هو إذا لله ذبيح ، فلما ولد  وبلغ معه السعي قيل له : أوف بنذرك ، هذا هو السبب في أمر الله تعالى إياه  بذبح ابنه ، فقال عند ذلك لإسحاق     : انطلق فقرب قربانا لله - تعالى - فأخذ سكينا وحبلا وانطلق معه حتى ذهب  به بين الجبال ، فقال له الغلام : يا أبت أين قربانك ؟ فقال : " يابني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى قال ياأبت افعل ما تؤمر   " .   [ ص: 48 ] 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : كان إبراهيم  إذا زار هاجر  وإسماعيل  حمل على البراق فيغدو من الشام  فيقيل بمكة  ، ويروح من مكة  فيبيت عند أهله بالشام  ، حتى إذا بلغ إسماعيل  معه  السعي ، وأخذ بنفسه ورجاه لما كان يأمل فيه من عبادة ربه وتعظيم حرماته ،  أمر في المنام أن يذبحه ، وذلك أنه رأى ليلة التروية كأن قائلا يقول له :  إن الله يأمرك بذبح ابنك هذا ، فلما أصبح روي في نفسه أي : فكر من الصباح  إلى الرواح ، أمن الله هذا الحلم أم من الشيطان ؟ فمن ثم سمي يوم التروية  فلما أمسى رأى في المنام ثانيا ، فلما أصبح عرف أن ذلك من الله - عز وجل - ،  فمن ثم سمي يوم عرفة . 

 قال مقاتل    : رأى ذلك إبراهيم  ثلاث ليال متواليات ، فلما تيقن ذلك أخبر به ابنه ، فقال : " يابني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى   " . 

 قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " ترى " بضم التاء وكسر الراء : ماذا تشير . وإنما أمره ليعلم صبره على أمر الله تعالى ، وعزيمته على طاعته . 

 وقرأ العامة بفتح التاء والراء إلا أبا عمرو  فإنه يميل الراء . 

 قال له ابنه : ( ياأبت افعل ما تؤمر   ) وقال ابن إسحاق  وغيره : فلما أمر إبراهيم  بذلك قال لابنه : يا بني خذ الحبل والمدية ننطلق إلى هذا الشعب نحتطب ، فلما خلا إبراهيم  بابنه في شعب ثبير أخبره بما أمر ، ( قال ياأبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين   ) . 
( فلما أسلما وتله للجبين   ( 103 ) ) 

 ( فلما أسلما   ) انقادا وخضعا لأمر الله - تعالى - قال قتادة    : أسلم إبراهيم  ابنه وأسلم الابن نفسه ، ( وتله للجبين   ) أي : صرعه على الأرض . قال ابن عباس     : أضجعه على جبينه على الأرض والجبهة بين الجبينين ، قالوا : فقال له  ابنه الذي أراد ذبحه : يا أبت اشدد رباطي حتى لا أضطرب ، واكفف عني ثيابك  حتى لا ينتضح عليها من دمي شيء فينقص أجري وتراه أمي فتحزن ، واشحذ شفرتك ،  وأسرع مر السكين على حلقي ليكون أهون علي فإن الموت شديد ، وإذا أتيت أمي  فاقرأ عليها السلام مني ، وإن رأيت أن ترد قميصي على أمي فافعل ، فإنه عسى  أن يكون أسلى لها عني ، فقال له إبراهيم  عليه السلام : نعم العون أنت يا بني على أمر الله ، ففعل إبراهيم  ما أمر به ابنه ، ثم أقبل عليه فقبله وقد ربطه وهو يبكي والابن - أيضا - يبكي ثم إنه وضع السكين على حلقه فلم تحك السكين .   [ ص: 49 ] 

 ويروى أنه كان يجر الشفرة في حلقه فلا تقطع ، فشحذها مرتين أو ثلاثة بالحجر ، كل ذلك لا تستطيع . 

 قال  السدي     : ضرب الله - تعالى - صفحة من نحاس على حلقه قالوا : فقال الابن عند ذلك :  يا أبت كبني لوجهي على جبيني فإنك إذا نظرت في وجهي رحمتني وأدركتك رقة  تحول بينك وبين أمر الله تعالى ، وإني لا أنظر إلى الشفرة فأجزع ، ففعل ذلك  إبراهيم  ثم وضع الشفرة على قفاه فانقلبت السكين ونودي : أن يا إبراهيم  قد صدقت الرؤيا . 

وروى  أبو هريرة  عن كعب الأحبار   وابن إسحاق  عن رجاله قال : لما رأى إبراهيم  ذبح ابنه قال الشيطان : لئن لم أفتن عند هذا آل إبراهيم  لا  أفتن منهم أحدا أبدا ، فتمثل له الشيطان رجلا وأتى أم الغلام ، فقال لها :  هل تدرين أين ذهب إبراهيم بابنك ؟ قالت : ذهب به يحتطبان من هذا الشعب ،  قال : لا والله ما ذهب به إلا ليذبحه ، قالت : كلا هو أرحم به وأشد حبا له  من ذلك ، قال : إنه يزعم أن الله قد أمره بذلك ، قالت : فإن كان ربه أمره  بذلك فقد أحسن أن يطيع ربه ، فخرج الشيطان من عندها حتى أدرك الابن وهو  يمشي على إثر أبيه ، فقال له : يا غلام هل تدري أين يذهب بك أبوك ؟ قال :  نحتطب لأهلنا من هذا الشعب ، قال : والله ما يريد إلا أن يذبحك ، قال : ولم  ؟ قال : زعم أن ربه أمره بذلك ، قال : فليفعل ما أمره به ربه فسمعا وطاعة ،  فلما امتنع منه الغلام أقبل على إبراهيم - عليه السلام - فقال له : أين  تريد أيها الشيخ ؟ قال : أريد هذا الشعب لحاجة لي فيه ، قال : والله إني  لأرى الشيطان قد جاءك في منامك فأمرك بذبح ابنك هذا ، فعرفه إبراهيم - عليه  السلام - فقال : إليك عني يا عدو الله فوالله لأمضين لأمر ربي ، فرجع  إبليس بغيظه لم يصب من إبراهيم وآله شيئا مما أراد ، قد امتنعوا منه بعون  الله تعالى . 

 وروى أبو الطفيل  عن ابن عباس    : أن إبراهيم  لما أمر بذبح ابنه عرض له الشيطان بهذا المشعر فسابقه فسبقه إبراهيم  ،  ثم ذهب إلى جمرة العقبة فعرض له الشيطان فرماه بسبع حصيات حتى ذهب ، ثم  عرض له عند الجمرة الوسطى فرماه بسبع حصيات حتى ذهب ، ثم أدركه عند الجمرة  الكبرى فرماه بسبع حصيات حتى ذهب ، ثم مضى إبراهيم لأمر الله - عز وجل -   .  

 قال الله عز وجل : " فلما أسلما وتله للجبين " . 
[ ص: 50 ]   )   ( وناديناه أن يا إبراهيم   ( 104 ) قد صدقت الرؤيا إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 105 ) إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين   ( 106 ) وفديناه بذبح عظيم   ( 107 ) ) 

 ( وناديناه ) الواو في " وناديناه " مقحمة صلة ، مجازه : ناديناه كقوله : " وأجمعوا أن يجعلوه في غيابة الجب وأوحينا إليه   " ( يوسف - 15 ) أي : أوحينا إليه ، فنودي من الجبل : ( أن يا إبراهيم قد صدقت الرؤيا   ) ، تم الكلام هاهنا . ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين   ) والمعنى : إنا كما عفونا إبراهيم  عن ذبح ولده نجزي من أحسن في طاعتنا . قال مقاتل    : جزاه الله بإحسانه في طاعته العفو عن ذبح ابنه . 

 ( إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين   ) الاختيار الظاهر حيث اختبره بذبح ابنه . وقال مقاتل    : البلاء هاهنا : النعمة ، وهي أن فدي ابنه بالكبش . 

 فإن قيل : كيف قال : صدقت الرؤيا ، وكان قد رأى الذبح ولم يذبح ؟ . 

 قيل : جعله مصدقا لأنه قد أتى بما أمكنه ، والمطلوب إسلامهما لأمر الله - تعالى - وقد فعلا . 

 وقيل : كان قد رأى في النوم معالجة الذبح ولم ير إراقة الدم ، وقد فعل في  اليقظة ما رأى في النوم ، فلذلك قال له : " قد صدقت الرؤيا " . 

 ( وفديناه بذبح عظيم   ) فنظر إبراهيم  فإذا هو بجبريل  ومعه كبش أملح أقرن ، فقال : هذا فداء لابنك فاذبحه دونه ، فكبر جبريل  ، وكبر الكبش ، وكبر ابنه ، فأخذ إبراهيم  الكبش فأتى به المنحر من منى فذبحه . 

 قال أكثر المفسرين : كان ذلك الكبش رعى في الجنة أربعين خريفا . 

 وروي عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : الكبش الذي ذبحه إبراهيم  هو الذي قربه ابن آدم  هابيل    . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : حق له أن يكون عظيما . قال مجاهد    : سماه عظيما ؛ لأنه متقبل . وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : لأنه كان من عند الله . وقيل : عظيم في الشخص . وقيل : في الثواب .   [ ص: 51 ] 

وقال الحسن    : ما فدي إسماعيل  إلا بتيس من الأروى أهبط عليه من ثبير   . 
( وتركنا عليه في الآخرين   ( 108 ) سلام على إبراهيم   ( 109 ) كذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 110 ) إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين   ( 111 ) وبشرناه بإسحاق نبيا من الصالحين   ( 112 ) وباركنا عليه وعلى إسحاق ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين   ( 113 ) ولقد مننا على موسى وهارون   ( 114 ) ونجيناهما وقومهما من الكرب العظيم   ( 115 ) ونصرناهم فكانوا هم الغالبين   ( 116 ) وآتيناهما الكتاب المستبين   ( 117 ) وهديناهما الصراط المستقيم   ( 118 ) وتركنا عليهما في الآخرين   ( 119 ) سلام على موسى وهارون   ( 120 ) إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 121 ) إنهما من عبادنا المؤمنين   ( 122 ) ) 

 ( وتركنا عليه في الآخرين   ) أي : تركنا له في الآخرين ثناء حسنا . 

 ( سلام على إبراهيم كذلك نجزي المحسنين إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين وبشرناه بإسحاق نبيا من الصالحين   ) فمن جعل الذبيح إسماعيل  قال : بشره بعد هذه القصة بإسحاق  نبيا جزاء لطاعته ، ومن جعل الذبيح إسحاق  قال : بشر إبراهيم  بنبوة إسحاق    . رواه عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    . قال : بشر به مرتين حين ولد وحين نبئ . 

 ( وباركنا عليه   ) يعني : على إبراهيم  في أولاده ، ( وعلى إسحاق   ) بكون أكثر الأنبياء من نسله ، ( ومن ذريتهما محسن   ) أي : مؤمن ، ) ( وظالم لنفسه ) أي : كافر ، ) ( مبين ) ظاهر . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولقد مننا على موسى وهارون   ) أنعمنا عليهما بالنبوة . 

 ( ونجيناهما وقومهما   ) بني إسرائيل  ، ( من الكرب العظيم   ) أي : الغم العظيم وهو الذي كانوا فيه من استعباد فرعون إياهم . وقيل : من الغرق . 

 ( ونصرناهم   ) يعني : موسى  وهارون  وقومهما ، ( فكانوا هم الغالبين   ) على القبط . ( وآتيناهما الكتاب المستبين   ) أي : المستنير وهو التوراة . 

يتبع*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (352)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الصَّافَّاتِ 
 مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية60 إلى الاية156 

( وهديناهما الصراط المستقيم وتركنا عليهما في الآخرين سلام على موسى وهارون إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين إنهما من عبادنا المؤمنين   ) .
[ ص: 52 ]   ( وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين   ( 123 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : )   ( وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين   ) روي عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : إلياس  هو إدريس    . وفي مصحفه : وإن إدريس  لمن المرسلين . وهذا قول عكرمة    . 

 وقال الآخرون : هو نبي من أنبياء بني إسرائيل .  

 قال ابن عباس    : هو ابن عم اليسع    . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق    : هو إلياس بن بشر بن فنحاص بن العيزار بن هارون بن عمران    . 

 وقال أيضا محمد بن إسحاق  ، والعلماء من أصحاب الأخبار : لما قبض الله عز وجل حزقيل  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عظمت الأحداث في بني إسرائيل  وظهر فيهم الفساد والشرك ، ونصبوا الأوثان وعبدوها من دون الله ، فبعث الله - عز وجل - إليهم إلياس نبيا وكانت الأنبياء من بني إسرائيل  يبعثون بعد موسى  بتجديد ما نسوا من التوراة ، وبنو إسرائيل  كانوا متفرقين في أرض الشام  ، وكان سبب ذلك أن يوشع بن نون  لما فتح الشام  بوأها بني إسرائيل  وقسمها بينهم ، فأحل سبطا منهم ببعلبك ونواحيها ، وهم السبط الذين كان منهم إلياس  فبعثه الله - تعالى - إليهم نبيا ، وعليهم يومئذ ملك يقال له : آجب  قد أضل قومه وأجبرهم على عبادة الأصنام ، وكان يعبد هو وقومه صنما يقال له : بعل ، وكان طوله عشرين ذراعا وله أربعة وجوه ، فجعل إلياس  يدعوهم إلى الله - عز وجل - وهم لا يسمعون منه شيئا إلا ما كان من أمر الملك فإنه صدقه وآمن به فكان إلياس  يقوم أمره ويسدده ويرشده ، وكان لآجب الملك هذا امرأة يقال لها : أزبيل  وكان  يستخلفها على رعيته إذا غاب عنهم في غزاة أو غيرها ، وكانت تبرز للناس  وتقضي بين الناس ، وكانت قتالة للأنبياء ، يقال : هي التي قتلت يحيى بن زكريا  عليهما  السلام ، وكان لها كاتب رجل مؤمن حكيم يكتم إيمانه ، وكان قد خلص من يدها  ثلاثمائة نبي كانت تريد قتل كل واحد منهم إذا بعث سوى الذين قتلتهم ، وكانت  في نفسها غير محصنة ، وكانت قد تزوجت سبعة من ملوك بني إسرائيل  ، وقتلت كلهم بالاغتيال وكانت معمرة يقال إنها ولدت سبعين ولدا وكان لآجب هذا جار رجل صالح يقال له مزدكي  ،  وكانت له جنينة يعيش منها ، ويقبل على عمارتها ومرمتها وكانت الجنينة إلى  جانب قصر الملك وامرأته ، وكانا يشرفان على تلك الجنينة يتنزهان فيها  ويأكلان ويشربان ويقيلان فيها ، وكان آجب  الملك يحسن جوار صاحبها مزدكي  ، ويحسن إليه ، وامرأته أزبيل  تحسده  لأجل تلك الجنينة ، وتحتال أن تغصبها منه لما تسمع الناس يكثرون ذكرها  ويتعجبون من حسنها ، وتحتال أن تقتله والملك ينهاها عن ذلك ولا تجد عليه  سبيلا ، ثم إنه اتفق خروج الملك إلى سفر بعيد وطالت غيبته فاغتنمت امرأته أزبيل  ذلك فجمعت جمعا من الناس   [ ص: 53 ] وأمرتهم أن يشهدوا على مزدكي  أنه سب زوجها آجب  فأجابوها إليه ، وكان في حكمهم في ذلك الزمان القتل على من سب الملك إذا قامت عليه البينة ، فأحضرت مزدكي  وقالت له : بلغني أنك شتمت الملك فأنكر مزدكي  ،  فأحضرت الشهود فشهدوا عليه بالزور ، فأمرت بقتله وأخذت جنينته ، فغضب الله  عليهم للعبد الصالح ، فلما قدم الملك من سفره أخبرته الخبر ، فقال لها :  ما أصبت ولا أرانا نفلح بعده ، فقد جاورنا منذ زمان فأحسنا جواره وكففنا  عنه الأذى لوجوب حقه علينا ، فختمت أمره بأسوأ الجوار ، فقالت : إنما غضبت  لك وحكمت بحكمك ، فقال لها : أوما كان يسعه حلمك فتحفظين له جواره ؟ قالت :  قد كان ما كان ، فبعث الله تعالى إلياس  إلى آجب  الملك  وقومه ، وأمره أن يخبرهم أن الله تعالى قد غضب لوليه حين قتلوه ظلما ،  وآلى على نفسه أنهما إن لم يتوبا عن صنيعهما ولم يردا الجنينة على ورثة مزدكي  أن يهلكهما - يعني آجب  وامرأته - في جوف الجنينة ، ثم يدعهما جيفتين ملقاتين فيها حتى تتعرى عظامهما من لحومهما ، ولا يتمتعان بها إلا قليلا . قال : فجاء إلياس  وأخبره بما أوحى الله - تعالى - إليه في أمره وأمر امرأته ورد الجنينة ، فلما سمع الملك ذلك اشتد غضبه عليه ثم قال له : يا إلياس  والله  ما أرى ما تدعو إليه إلا باطلا وما أرى فلانا وفلانا - سمى ملوكا منهم قد  عبدوا الأوثان - إلا على مثل ما نحن عليه يأكلون ويتمتعون مملكين ، ما ينقص  من دنياهم أمرهم الذي تزعم أنه باطل ، وما نرى لنا عليهم من فضل ، قال :  وهم الملك بتعذيب إلياس  وقتله ، فلما أحس إلياس  بالشر والمكر به رفضه وخرج عنه ، فلحق بشواهق الجبال ، وعاد الملك إلى عبادة بعل ، وارتقى إلياس  إلى أصعب جبل وأشمخه فدخل مغارة فيه . 

 ويقال : إنه بقي سبع سنين شريدا خائفا يأوي إلى الشعاب والكهوف يأكل من  نبات الأرض وثمار الشجر وهم في طلبه قد وضعوا عليه العيون والله يستره ،  فلما مضى سبع سنين أذن الله في إظهاره عليهم وشفاء غيظه منهم ، فأمرض الله -  عز وجل - ابنا لآجب  وكان  أحب ولده إليه وأشبههم به ، فأدنف حتى يئس منه ، فدعا صنمه بعلا - وكانوا  قد فتنوا ببعل وعظموه حتى جعلوا له أربعمائة سادن - فوكلوهم به وجعلوهم  أنبياءه ، وكان الشيطان يدخل في جوف الصنم فيتكلم ، والأربعمائة يصغون  بآذانهم إلى ما يقول الشيطان ويوسوس إليهم الشيطان بشريعة من الضلال  فيبثونها للناس ، فيعملون بها ويسمونهم أنبياء . 

 فلما اشتد مرض ابن الملك طلب إليهم الملك أن يتشفعوا إلى بعل ، ويطلبوا  لابنه من قبله الشفاء فدعوه فلم يجبهم ، ومنع الله الشيطان فلم يمكنه  الولوج في جوفه ، وهم مجتهدون في التضرع إليه ، فلما طال عليهم ذلك قالوا لآجب    : إن في ناحية الشام  آلهة أخرى فابعث إليها أنبياءك فلعلها تشفع   [ ص: 54 ] لك إلى إلهك بعل ، فإنه غضبان عليك ، ولولا غضبه عليك لأجابك . قال آجب    : ومن أجل ماذا غضب علي وأنا أطيعه ؟ قالوا : من أجل أنك لم تقتل إلياس  وفرطت فيه حتى نجا سليما وهو كافر بإلهك . قال آجب    : وكيف لي أن أقتل إلياس  وأنا مشغول عن طلبه بوجع ابني ، وليس لإلياس  مطلب  ولا يعرف له موضع فيقصد ، فلو عوفي ابني لفرغت لطلبه حتى أجده فأقتله  فأرضي إلهي ، ثم إنه بعث أنبياءه الأربعمائة إلى الآلهة التي بالشام  يسألونها أن تشفع إلى صنم الملك ليشفي ابنه ، فانطلقوا حتى إذا كانوا بحيال الجبل الذي فيه إلياس  أوحى الله - تعالى - إلى إلياس    - عليه السلام - أن يهبط من الجبل ويعارضهم ويكلمهم ، وقال له : لا تخف فإني سأصرف عنك شرهم وألقي الرعب في قلوبهم ، فنزل إلياس  من  الجبل ، فلما لقيهم استوقفهم ، فلما وقفوا قال لهم : إن الله - تعالى -  أرسلني إليكم وإلى من ورائكم فاسمعوا أيها القوم رسالة ربكم لتبلغوا صاحبكم  فارجعوا إليه ، وقولوا له : إن الله - تعالى - يقول لك : ألست تعلم يا آجب  أني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا إله بني إسرائيل  الذي  خلقهم ، ورزقهم وأحياهم وأماتهم ، فجهلك وقلة علمك حملك على أن تشرك بي ،  وتطلب الشفاء لابنك من غيري ممن لا يملكون لأنفسهم شيئا إلا ما شئت ، إني  حلفت باسمي لأغيظنك في ابنك ولأميتنه في فوره هذا حتى تعلم أن أحدا لا يملك  له شيئا دوني . 

 فلما قال لهم هذا رجعوا وقد ملئوا منه رعبا ، فلما صاروا إلى الملك أخبروه بأن إلياس  قد  انحط عليهم ، وهو رجل نحيف طوال قد نحل وتمعط شعره وتقشر جلده ، عليه جبة  من شعر وعباءة قد خللها على صدره بخلال فاستوقفنا فلما صار معنا قذف له في  قلوبنا الهيبة والرعب فانقطعت ألسنتنا ونحن في هذا العدد الكثير فلم نقدر  على أن نكلمه ونراجعه حتى رجعنا إليك ، وقصوا عليه كلام إلياس    . فقال آجب    : لا ننتفع بالحياة ما كان إلياس  حيا  وما يطاق إلا بالمكر والخديعة ، فقيض له خمسين رجلا من قومه ذوي القوة  والبأس ، وعهد إليهم عهده ، وأمرهم بالاحتيال له والاغتيال به وأن يطمعوه  في أنهم قد آمنوا به ، هم ومن وراءهم [ ليستنهم إليهم ] ويغتر بهم فيمكنهم  من نفسه فيأتون به ملكهم ، فانطلقوا حتى ارتقوا ذلك الجبل الذي فيه إلياس  ، ثم تفرقوا فيه ينادونه بأعلى أصواتهم ، ويقولون : يا نبي الله ابرز لنا وامنن علينا بنفسك ، فإنا قد آمنا بك وصدقناك ، وملكنا آجب  وجميع قومنا ، وأنت آمن على نفسك ، وجميع بني إسرائيل  يقرءون  عليك السلام ويقولون : قد بلغتنا رسالتك وعرفنا ما قلت ، [ فآمنا بك  وأجبناك إلى ما دعوتنا فهلم إلينا وأقم بين أظهرنا واحكم فينا ] فإنا ننقاد  لما أمرتنا وننتهي عما نهيتنا ، وليس يسعك أن تتخلف عنا مع إيماننا  وطاعتنا ، فارجع إلينا . وكل هذا منهم مماكرة وخديعة .   [ ص: 55 ] 

 فلما سمع إلياس  مقالتهم  وقعت في قلبه وطمع في إيمانهم ، وخاف الله إن هو لم يظهر لهم ، فألهمه  الله التوقف والدعاء ، فقال : اللهم إن كانوا صادقين فيما يقولون فأذن لي  في البروز إليهم ، وإن كانوا كاذبين فاكفنيهم وارمهم بنار تحرقهم ، فما  استتم قوله حتى حصبوا بالنار من فوقهم ، فاحترقوا أجمعين . قال : وبلغ آجب  الخبر فلم يرتدع من همه بالسوء ، واحتال ثانيا في أمر إلياس  ،  وقيض له فئة أخرى مثل عدد أولئك أقوى منهم وأمكن من الحيلة والرأي ،  فأقبلوا ، أي : حتى توقلوا ، أي : صعدوا قلل تلك الجبال متفرقين ، وجعلوا  ينادون يا نبي الله إنا نعوذ بالله وبك من غضب الله وسطواته ، إنا لسنا  كالذين أتوك قبلنا وإن أولئك فرقة نافقوا فصاروا إليك ليكيدوا بك في غير  رأينا ، ولو علمنا بهم لقتلناهم ولكفيناك مؤنتهم ، فالآن قد كفاك ربك أمرهم  وأهلكهم وانتقم لنا ولك منهم ، فلما سمع إلياس  مقالتهم  دعا الله بدعوته الأولى فأمطر عليهم النار ، فاحترقوا عن آخرهم ، وفي كل  ذلك ابن الملك في البلاء الشديد من وجعه ، فلما سمع الملك بهلاك أصحابه  ثانيا ازداد غضبا على غضب ، وأراد أن يخرج في طلب إلياس  بنفسه ، إلا أنه شغله عن ذلك مرض ابنه ، فلم يمكنه فوجه نحو إلياس  المؤمن الذي هو كاتب امرأته رجاء أن يأنس به إلياس فينزل معه ، وأظهر للكاتب أنه لا يريد بإلياس  سوءا  ، وإنما أظهر له لما اطلع عليه من إيمانه ، وكان الملك مع اطلاعه على  إيمانه مغضيا عليه لما هو عليه من الكفاية والأمانة وسداد الرأي ، فلما  وجهه نحوه أرسل معه فئة من أصحابه ، وأوعز إلى الفئة - دون الكاتب - أن  يوثقوا إلياس  ويأتوا به  إن أراد التخلف عنهم ، وإن جاء مع الكاتب واثقا به لم يروعوه ، ثم أظهر مع  الكاتب الإنابة وقال له : قد آن لي أن أتوب وقد أصابتنا بلايا من حريق  أصحابنا والبلاء الذي فيه ابني ، وقد عرفت أن ذلك بدعوة إلياس  ،  ولست آمن أن يدعو على جميع من بقي منا فنهلك بدعوته ، فانطلق إليه وأخبره  أنا قد تبنا وأنبنا ، وأنه لا يصلحنا في توبتنا ، وما نريد من رضاء ربنا  وخلع أصنامنا إلا أن يكون إلياس  بين أظهرنا ، يأمرنا وينهانا ، ويخبرنا بما يرضي ربنا ، وأمر قومه فاعتزلوا الأصنام ، وقال له : أخبر إلياس  أنا قد خلعنا آلهتنا التي كنا نعبد ، وأرجينا أمرها حتى ينزل إلياس  فيكون هو الذي يحرقها ويهلكها ، وكان ذلك مكرا من الملك . 

 فانطلق الكاتب والفئة حتى علا الجبل الذي فيه إلياس  ثم ناداه ، فعرف إلياس  صوته  ، فتاقت نفسه إليه ، وكان مشتاقا إلى لقائه فأوحى الله تعالى إليه أن ابرز  إلى أخيك الصالح فالقه ، وجدد العهد به فبرز إليه وسلم عليه وصافحه ، وقال  له : ما الخبر ؟ فقال المؤمن : إنه قد بعثني إليك هذا الجبار الطاغية  وقومه ، ثم قص عليه ما قالوا ثم قال له : وإني لخائف إن رجعت إليه ولست معي  أن يقتلني فمرني بما شئت أفعله ، إن شئت انقطعت إليك وكنت معك وتركته ،  وإن شئت جاهدته معك وإن شئت ترسلني إليه بما تحب فأبلغه رسالتك ، وإن شئت  دعوت ربك يجعل لنا من أمرنا   [ ص: 56 ] فرجا ومخرجا ، فأوحى الله تعالى إلى إلياس  أن كل شيء جاءك منهم مكر وكذب ليظفروا بك ، وإن آجب  إن  أخبرته رسله أنك قد لقيت هذا الرجل ولم يأت بك اتهمه وعرف أنه قد داهن في  أمرك ، فلم يأمن أن يقتله ، فانطلق معه فإني سأشغل عنكما آجب  فأضاعف على ابنه البلاء ، حتى لا يكون له هم غيره ، ثم أميته على شر حال ، فإذا مات فارجع عنه ، قال فانطلق معهم حتى قدموا على آجب  ، فلما قدموا شدد الله - تعالى - الوجع على ابنه وأخذ الموت يكظمه ، فشغل الله تعالى بذلك آجب  وأصحابه عن إلياس  ، فرجع إلياس  سالما إلى مكانه ، فلما مات ابن آجب  وفرغوا من أمره وقل جزعه انتبه لإلياس  ،  وسأل عنه الكاتب الذي جاء به ، فقال : ليس لي به علم شغلني عنه موت ابنك  والجزع عليه ، ولم أكن أحسبك إلا قد استوثقت منه ، فانصرف عنه آجب  وتركه لما فيه من الحزن على ابنه . 

 فلما طال الأمر على إلياس  مل السكون في الجبال واشتاق إلى الناس نزل من الجبل فانطلق حتى نزل بامرأة من بني إسرائيل  ، وهي أم يونس بن متى  ذي النون استخفى عندها ستة أشهر ويونس بن متى  يومئذ مولود يرضع ، فكانت أم يونس  تخدمه بنفسها وتواسيه بذات يدها ، ثم إن إلياس  سئم ضيق البيوت بعد تعوده فسحة الجبال ، فأحب اللحوق بالجبال فخرج وعاد إلى مكانه ، فجزعت أم يونس  لفراقه فأوحشها فقده ، ثم لم تلبث إلا يسيرا حتى مات ابنها يونس  حين فطمته ، فعظمت مصيبتها فخرجت في طلب إلياس  ،  فلم تزل ترقى الجبال وتطوف فيها حتى عثرت عليه ، فوجدته وقالت له : إني قد  فجعت بعدك لموت ابني فعظمت فيه مصيبتي واشتد لفقده بلائي ، وليس لي ولد  غيره ، فارحمني وادع لي ربك جل جلاله ليحيي لي ابني وإني قد تركته مسجى لم  أدفنه ، وقد أخفيت مكانه ، فقال لها إلياس     : ليس هذا مما أمرت به ، وإنما أنا عبد مأمور أعمل بما يأمرني ربي ،  فجزعت المرأة وتضرعت فأعطف الله - تعالى - قلب إلياس لها ، فقال لها : متى  مات ابنك ؟ قالت : منذ سبعة أيام فانطلق إلياس  معها وسار سبعة أيام أخرى حتى انتهى إلى منزلها ، فوجد ابنها ميتا له أربعة عشر يوما ، فتوضأ وصلى ودعا ، فأحيا الله تعالى يونس بن متى  ، فلما عاش وجلس وثب إلياس  وتركه ، وعاد إلى موضعه . 

 فلما طال عصيان قومه ضاق بذلك إلياس  ذرعا فأوحى الله - تعالى - إليه بعد سبع سنين وهو خائف مجهود : يا إلياس  ما  هذا الحزن والجزع الذي أنت فيه ؟ ألست أميني على وحيي وحجتي في أرضي  وصفوتي من خلقي ؟ فسلني أعطك ، فإني ذو الرحمة الواسعة والفضل العظيم ، قال  : تميتني وتلحقني بآبائي فإني قد مللت بني إسرائيل  وملوني ، فأوحى الله - تعالى - إليه : يا إلياس  ما هذا باليوم الذي أعري عنك الأرض وأهلها ، وإنما قوامها وصلاحها بك وبأشباهك ، وإن كنتم قليلا ولكن سلني فأعطك ، فقال إلياس    : إن لم تمتني فأعطني ثأري من بني إسرائيل  ، قال الله تعالى : فأي شيء تريد   [ ص: 57 ] أن  أعطيك ؟ قال : تمكنني من خزائن السماء سبع سنين فلا تنشر عليهم سحابة إلا  بدعوتي ، ولا تمطر عليهم سبع سنين قطرة إلا بشفاعتي ، فإنهم لا يذلهم إلا  ذلك ، قال الله تعالى : يا إلياس  أنا  أرحم بخلقي من ذلك ، وإن كانوا ظالمين ، قال : فست سنين ، قال : أنا أرحم  بخلقي من ذلك ، قال : فخمس سنين ، قال : أنا أرحم بخلقي من ذلك ولكني أعطيك  ثأرك ثلاث سنين ، أجعل خزائن المطر بيدك ، قال إلياس :    : فبأي شيء أعيش ؟ قال : أسخر لك جيشا من الطير ينقل إليك طعامك وشرابك من الريف والأرض التي لم تقحط . قال إلياس    : قد رضيت ، قال : فأمسك الله - تعالى - عنهم المطر حتى هلكت الماشية والدواب والهوام والشجر وجهد الناس جهدا شديدا ، وإلياس  على حالته مستخف من قومه ، يوضع له الرزق حيثما كان ، وقد عرف ذلك قومه وكانوا إذا وجدوا ريح الخبز في بيت قالوا : لقد دخل إلياس  هذا المكان ، وطلبوه ولقي من أهل ذلك المنزل شرا . 

 قال ابن عباس    : أصاب بني إسرائيل  ثلاث سنين القحط ، فمر إلياس  بعجوز  فقال لها : هل عندك طعام ؟ قالت : نعم شيء من دقيق وزيت قليل ، قال : فدعا  بهما ودعا فيه بالبركة ومسه حتى ملأ جرابها دقيقا ، وملأ خوابيها زيتا ،  فلما رأوا ذلك عندها قالوا : من أين لك هذا ؟ قالت : مر بي رجل من حاله كذا  وكذا فوصفته بوصفه فعرفوه ، فقالوا : ذلك إلياس  ، فطلبوه فوجدوه فهرب منهم ، ثم إنه أوى إلى بيت امرأة من بني إسرائيل  لها ابن يقال له اليسع بن أخطوب  ، به ضر فآوته وأخفت أمره ، فدعا له فعوفي من الضر الذي كان به ، واتبع اليسع  إلياس  فآمن به وصدقه ولزمه ، وكان يذهب حيثما ذهب وكان إلياس  قد أسن فكبر واليسع  شاب ، ثم إن الله - تعالى - أوحى إلى إلياس    : إنك قد أهلكت كثيرا من الخلق ممن لم يعص من البهائم والدواب والطير والهوام بحبس المطر ، فيزعمون - والله أعلم - أن إلياس  قال  : يا رب دعني أكن أنا الذي أدعو لهم وآتيهم بالفرج مما هم فيه من البلاء ،  لعلهم أن يرجعوا وينزعوا عما هم عليه من عبادة غيرك ، فقيل له : نعم ،  فجاء إلياس  إلى بني إسرائيل  ،  فقال : إنكم قد هلكتم جوعا وجهدا ، وهلكت البهائم والدواب والطير والهوام  والشجر بخطاياكم ، وإنكم على باطل فإن كنتم تحبون أن تعلموا ذلك فاخرجوا  بأصنامكم ، فإن استجابت لكم فذلك كما تقولون ، وإن هي لم تفعل علمتم أنكم  على باطل ، فنزعتم ودعوت الله - تعالى - ففرج عنكم ما أنتم فيه من البلاء ،  قالوا : أنصفت فخرجوا بأوثانهم فدعوها ، فلم تفرج عنهم ما كانوا فيه من  البلاء ، ثم قالوا لإلياس    : إنا قد هلكنا فادع الله تعالى لنا ، فدعا لهم إلياس  ومعه اليسع  بالفرج  ، فخرجت سحابة مثل الترس على ظهر البحر وهم ينظرون ، فأقبلت نحوهم وطبقت  الآفاق ثم أرسل الله تعالى عليهم المطر فأغاثهم ، وأحييت بلادهم ، فلما كشف  الله - تعالى - عنهم الضر نقضوا العهد ، ولم ينزعوا عن كفرهم وأقاموا على  أخبث ما كانوا عليه ، فلما رأى ذلك إلياس  دعا ربه - عز وجل - أن يريحه منهم ، فقيل له فيما يزعمون : انظر يوم كذا وكذا فاخرج فيه إلى موضع كذا فما جاءك   [ ص: 58 ] من شيء فاركبه ولا تهبه ، فخرج إلياس  ومعه اليسع  حتى إذا كانا بالموضع الذي أمر أقبل فرس من نار ، وقيل : لونه كلون النار ، حتى وقف بين يديه ، فوثب عليه إلياس  ، فانطلق به الفرس فناداه اليسع    : يا إلياس  ، ما تأمرني ؟ فقذف إليه إلياس  بكسائه من الجو الأعلى ، فكان ذلك علامة استخلافه إياه على بني إسرائيل  ، فكان ذلك آخر العهد به ، فرفع الله تعالى إلياس  من بين أظهرهم ، وقطع عنه لذة المطعم والمشرب ، وكساه الريش فكان إنسيا ملكيا أرضيا سماويا ، وسلط الله تعالى على آجب  الملك وقومه عدوا لهم فقصدهم من حيث لم يشعروا به حتى رهقهم ، فقتل آجب  وامرأته أزبيل  في بستان مزدكي  ، فلم تزل جيفتاهما ملقاتين في تلك الجنينة حتى بليت لحومهما ورمت عظامهما ، ونبأ الله - تعالى - اليسع  وبعثه رسولا إلى بني إسرائيل  ، وأوحى الله - تعالى - إليه وأيده ، فآمنت به بنو إسرائيل  فكانوا يعظمونه ، وحكم الله - تعالى - فيهم قائم إلى أن فارقهم اليسع    . 

 وروى السري بن يحيى  عن عبد العزيز بن أبي رواد  قال : الخضر  وإلياس  يصومان شهر رمضان ببيت المقدس  ، ويوافيان الموسم في كل عام . 

 وقيل : إن إلياس  موكل بالفيافي ، والخضر  موكل بالبحار فذلك قوله تعالى : " وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين   " . 
[ ص: 59 ]   ( وتركنا عليه في الآخرين   ( 129 ) سلام على إلياسين   ( 130 ) إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين   ( 131 ) إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين   ( 132 ) وإن لوطا لمن المرسلين   ( 133 ) إذ نجيناه وأهله أجمعين   ( 134 ) إلا عجوزا في الغابرين   ( 135 ) ثم دمرنا الآخرين   ( 136 ) وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين   ( 137 ) وبالليل أفلا تعقلون   ( 138 ) وإن يونس لمن المرسلين   ( 139 ) ) 

  ( وتركنا عليه في الآخرين سلام على إلياسين   ) قرأ نافع وابن عامر    : " آل ياسين " بفتح الهمزة مشبعة ، وكسر اللام مقطوعة ، لأنها في المصحف مفصولة ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الهمزة وسكون اللام موصولة 

 فمن قرأ " آل يس " مقطوعة ، قيل : أراد آل محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وهذا القول بعيد لأنه لم يسبق له ذكر . وقيل : أراد آل إلياس . 

 والقراءة المعروفة بالوصل ، واختلفوا فيه ، فقد قيل : إلياسين لغة في إلياس  ، مثل : إسماعيل وإسماعين ، وميكائيل وميكائين . 

 وقال الفراء    : هو جمع أراد إلياس  وأتباعه من المؤمنين ، فيكون بمنزلة الأشعرين والأعجمين بالتخفيف ، وفي حرف  عبد الله بن مسعود    : سلام على إدراسين يعني : إدريس  وأتباعه ؛ لأنه يقرأ : وإن إدريس لمن المرسلين . 

 ( إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين وإن لوطا لمن المرسلين إذ نجيناه وأهله أجمعين إلا عجوزا في الغابرين   ) أي : الباقين في العذاب . 

 ( ثم دمرنا الآخرين   ) والتدمير : الإهلاك . 

 ( وإنكم لتمرون عليهم   ) على آثارهم ومنازلهم ، ) ( مصبحين ) وقت الصباح . 

 ) ( وبالليل ) يريد : تمرون بالنهار وبالليل عليهم إذا ذهبتم إلى أسفاركم ورجعتم ، ( أفلا تعقلون   ) فتعتبرون بهم . 

 قوله تعالى : ( وإن يونس لمن المرسلين   ) من جملة رسل الله .
**[ ص: 60 ]   ( إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون   ( 140 ) فساهم فكان من المدحضين   ( 141 ) فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم   ( 142 ) فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين   ( 143 ) للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون   ( 144 ) فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم   ( 145 ) ) 

 )   ( إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون   ) يعني : هرب . 

قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - ووهب    : كان يونس  وعد  قومه العذاب ، فلما تأخر عنهم العذاب خرج كالمشور منهم ، فقصد البحر فركب  السفينة ، فاحتبست السفينة فقال الملاحون : هاهنا عبد آبق من سيده ،  فاقترعوا فوقعت القرعة على يونس  ، فاقترعوا ثلاثا فوقعت على يونس  ، فقال يونس    : أنا الآبق ، وزج نفسه في الماء   . 

 وروي في القصة : أنه لما وصل إلى البحر كانت معه امرأته وابنان له ، فجاء  مركب فأراد أن يركب معهم فقدم امرأته ليركب بعدها ، فحال الموج بينه وبين  المركب ومر المركب ، ثم جاءت موجة أخرى وأخذت ابنه الأكبر وجاء ذئب فأخذ  الابن الأصغر ، فبقي فريدا ، فجاء مركب آخر فركبه فقعد ناحية من القوم ،  فلما مرت السفينة في البحر ركدت ، فاقترعوا ، وقد ذكرنا القصة في سورة يونس    . 

 فذلك قوله عز وجل : ) ( فساهم ) فقارع ، والمساهمة : إلقاء السهام على جهة القرعة ، ( فكان من المدحضين   ) المقروعين . 

 ( فالتقمه الحوت   ) ابتلعه ، ( وهو مليم   ) آت بما يلام عليه . 

 ( فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين   ) من الذاكرين لله قبل ذلك ، وكان كثير الذكر . وقال ابن عباس    : من المصلين . وقال وهب    : من العابدين . وقال الحسن    : ما كانت له صلاة في بطن الحوت ولكنه قدم عملا صالحا . وقال الضحاك    : شكر الله تعالى له طاعته القديمة . 

 وقيل : " فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين   " في بطن الحوت . قال سعيد بن جبير    : يعني قوله : " لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين   " ( الأنبياء - 87 ) . 

 ( للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون   ) لصار بطن الحوت له قبرا إلى يوم القيامة . 

 ) ( فنبذناه ) طرحناه ، ) ( بالعراء ) يعني : على وجه الأرض ، قال  السدي    : بالساحل ، والعراء : الأرض الخالية عن الشجر والنبات ) . ( وهو سقيم   ) عليل كالفرخ الممعط . وقيل : كان قد بلي لحمه ورق عظمه ولم يبق له قوة .   [ ص: 61 ] 

 واختلفوا في مدة لبثه في بطن الحوت ، فقال مقاتل بن حيان    : ثلاثة أيام . وقال عطاء    : سبعة أيام . وقال الضحاك    : عشرين يوما . وقال  السدي  والكلبي   ومقاتل بن سليمان    : أربعين يوما . وقال الشعبي    : التقمه ضحى ولفظه عشية . 
( وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين   ( 146 ) وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون   ( 147 ) ) 

 ( وأنبتنا عليه   ) أي : له ، وقيل : عنده ( شجرة من يقطين   ) يعني : القرع ، على قول جميع المفسرين . 

 وقال الحسن  ومقاتل    : كل نبت يمتد وينبسط على وجه الأرض ليس له ساق ولا يبقى على الشتاء نحو القرع والقثاء والبطيخ فهو يقطين . 

قال مقاتل بن حيان    : فكان يونس  يستظل  بالشجرة ، وكانت وعلة تختلف إليه فيشرب من لبنها بكرة وعشية حتى اشتد لحمه  ونبت شعره وقوي ، فنام نومة فاستيقظ وقد يبست الشجرة فحزن حزنا شديدا  وأصابه أذى الشمس فجعل يبكي ، فبعث الله - تعالى - إليه جبريل  وقال : أتحزن على شجرة ولا تحزن على مائة ألف من أمتك وقد أسلموا وتابوا   . 

 فإن قيل : قال هاهنا : " فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم   " ، وقال في موضع آخر : " لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربه لنبذ بالعراء   " ( القلم - 49 ) فهذا يدل على أنه لم ينبذ ؟ 

 قيل : " لولا " هناك يرجع إلى الذم ، معناه : لولا نعمة من ربه لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم ، ولكن تداركه النعمة فنبذ وهو غير مذموم . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف   ) قال قتادة    : أرسل إلى أهل نينوى  من أرض الموصل  قبل  أن يصيبه ما أصابه ، وقوله : " وأرسلناه " أي : وقد أرسلناه ، وقيل : كان  إرساله بعد خروجه من بطن الحوت إليهم ، وقيل : إلى قوم آخرين . ) ( أو  يزيدون ) قال ابن عباس    : معناه : ويزيدون " أو " بمعنى الواو ، كقوله : " عذرا أو نذرا " ( المرسلات - 6 ) ، وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : معناه بل يزيدون . وقال الزجاج     : " أو " هاهنا على أصله ، ومعناه : أو يزيدون على تقديركم وظنكم ،  كالرجل يرى قوما فيقول : هؤلاء ألف أو يزيدون ، فالشك على تقدير المخلوقين ،  والأكثرون على أن معناه : ويزيدون . 

 واختلفوا في مبلغ تلك الزيادة فقال ابن عباس  ، ومقاتل    : كانوا عشرين ألفا ، ورواه أبي بن كعب  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .   [ ص: 62 ] 

 وقال الحسن    : بضعا وثلاثين ألفا . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : سبعين ألفا
**( فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين   ( 148 ) فاستفتهم ألربك البنات ولهم البنون   ( 149 ) أم خلقنا الملائكة إناثا وهم شاهدون   ( 150 ) ألا إنهم من إفكهم ليقولون   ( 151 ) ولد الله وإنهم لكاذبون   ( 152 ) أصطفى البنات على البنين   ( 153 ) ما لكم كيف تحكمون   ( 154 ) أفلا تذكرون   ( 155 ) أم لكم سلطان مبين   ( 156 ) ) 

 ( فآمنوا ) يعني : الذين أرسل إليهم يونس  بعد معاينة العذاب ، ( فمتعناهم إلى حين   ) إلى انقضاء آجالهم . 

 قوله تعالى : ) ( فاستفتهم ) فاسأل يا محمد  أهل مكة  وهو سؤال توبيخ ، ( ألربك البنات ولهم البنون   ) وذلك أن جهينة  وبني سلمة بن عبد الدار  زعموا أن الملائكة بنات الله يقول : جعلوا لله البنات ولأنفسهم البنين . 

 ( أم خلقنا الملائكة إناثا   ) معناه : أخلقنا الملائكة إناثا ، ( وهم شاهدون   ) حاضرون خلقنا إياهم ، نظيره قوله : " أشهدوا خلقهم " ( الزخرف - 19 ) . 

 ( ألا إنهم من إفكهم   ) من كذبهم ، ( ليقولون ولد الله وإنهم لكاذبون   ) . 

 ) ( أصطفى ) قرأ أبو جعفر     : " لكاذبون اصطفى " موصولا على الخبر عن قول المشركين ، وعند الوقف  يبتدئ : " اصطفى " بكسر الألف ، وقراءة العامة بقطع الألف ، لأنها ألف  استفهام دخلت على ألف الوصل ، فحذفت ألف الوصل وبقيت ألف الاستفهام مفتوحة  مقطوعة ، مثل : أستكبر ونحوها ، ( أصطفى البنات على البنين   ) . 

 ( ما لكم كيف تحكمون   ) لله بالبنات ولكم بالبنين . 

 ( أفلا تذكرون   ) أفلا تتعظون . 

 ( أم لكم سلطان مبين   ) برهان بين على أن لله ولدا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (353)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ ص 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية1 إلى الاية12 


[ ص: 63 ]   )   ( فأتوا بكتابكم إن كنتم صادقين   ( 157 ) وجعلوا بينه وبين الجنة نسبا ولقد علمت الجنة إنهم لمحضرون   ( 158 ) سبحان الله عما يصفون   ( 159 ) إلا عباد الله المخلصين   ( 160 ) فإنكم وما تعبدون   ( 161 ) ما أنتم عليه بفاتنين   ( 162 ) إلا من هو صال الجحيم   ( 163 ) وما منا إلا له مقام معلوم   ( 164 ) ) 

 ( فأتوا بكتابكم   ) الذي لكم فيه حجة ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) في قولكم . 

 ( وجعلوا بينه وبين الجنة نسبا   ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : أراد بالجنة الملائكة ، سموا جنة لاجتنانهم عن الأبصار . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : حي من الملائكة يقال لهم الجن ، ومنهم إبليس ، قالوا : هم بنات الله . 

 وقال الكلبي    : قالوا - لعنهم الله - بل تزوج من الجن فخرج منها الملائكة تعالى الله عن ذلك ، وقد كان زعم بعض قريش  أن الملائكة بنات الله تعالى الله . فقال أبو بكر الصديق    : فمن أمهاتهم ؟ قالوا : سروات الجن . 

 وقال الحسن    : معنى النسب أنهم أشركوا الشياطين في عبادة الله ، ( ولقد علمت الجنة أنهم   ) يعني قائلي هذا القول ) ( لمحضرون ) في النار ، ثم نزه نفسه عما قالوا فقال : 

 ( سبحان الله عما يصفون   ) ( إلا عباد الله المخلصين   ) هذا استثناء من المحضرين ، أي : أنهم لا يحضرون . 

 قوله عز وجل : ) ( فإنكم ) يقول لأهل مكة    : ( وما تعبدون   ) من الأصنام . 

 ( ما أنتم عليه   ) على ما تعبدون ، ) ( بفاتنين ) بمضلين أحدا . 

 ( إلا من هو صال الجحيم   ) إلا من قدر الله أنه سيدخل النار ، أي : سبق له في علم الله الشقاوة . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما منا إلا له مقام معلوم   ) يقول جبرائيل  للنبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وما منا معشر الملائكة إلا له مقام معلوم ، أي :  ما منا ملك إلا له مقام معلوم في السماوات يعبد الله فيه . 

قال ابن عباس    : ما في السماوات موضع شبر إلا وعليه ملك يصلي أو يسبح   .   [ ص: 64 ] 

 وروينا عن أبي ذر  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أطت السماء ، وحق لها أن تئط ، والذي نفسي بيده ما فيها موضع أربعة أصابع إلا وملك واضع جبهته ساجدا لله   " 

 قال  السدي    : إلا له مقام معلوم في القربة والمشاهدة . 

 وقال أبو بكر الوراق    : إلا له مقام معلوم يعبد الله عليه ، كالخوف والرجاء والمحبة والرضا . 
( وإنا لنحن الصافون   ( 165 ) وإنا لنحن المسبحون   ( 166 ) وإن كانوا ليقولون   ( 167 ) لو أن عندنا ذكرا من الأولين   ( 168 ) لكنا عباد الله المخلصين   ( 169 ) فكفروا به فسوف يعلمون   ( 170 ) ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين   ( 171 ) إنهم لهم المنصورون   ( 172 ) وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   ( 173 ) ) 

 )   ( وإنا لنحن الصافون   ) قال قتادة    : هم الملائكة صفوا أقدامهم . وقال الكلبي    : صفوف الملائكة في السماء للعبادة كصفوف الناس في الأرض . 

 ( وإنا لنحن المسبحون   ) أي : المصلون المنزهون الله عن السوء ، يخبر جبريل  عليه  السلام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنهم يعبدون الله بالصلاة والتسبيح ،  وأنهم ليسوا بمعبودين ، كما زعمت الكفار ، ثم أعاد الكلام إلى الإخبار عن  المشركين فقال : 

 ) ( وإن كانوا ) وقد كانوا يعني : أهل مكة  ، ) ( ليقولون ) لام التأكيد . 

 ( لو أن عندنا ذكرا من الأولين   ) أي : كتابا مثل كتاب الأولين . 

 ( لكنا عباد الله المخلصين فكفروا به   ) أي : فلما أتاهم ذلك الكتاب كفروا به ، ) ( فسوف يعلمون ) هذا تهديد لهم . 

 ( ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين   ) وهي قوله : " كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي   " ( المجادلة - 21 ) . 

 ( إنهم لهم المنصورون وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون   ) أي : حزب الله لهم الغلبة بالحجة والنصرة في العاقبة . 
[ ص: 65 ]   ( فتول عنهم حتى حين   ( 174 ) وأبصرهم فسوف يبصرون   ( 175 ) أفبعذابنا يستعجلون   ( 176 ) فإذا نزل بساحتهم فساء صباح المنذرين   ( 177 ) وتول عنهم حتى حين   ( 178 ) وأبصر فسوف يبصرون   ( 179 ) سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون   ( 180 ) وسلام على المرسلين   ( 181 ) والحمد لله رب العالمين   ( 182 ) ) 

 ( فتول ) أعرض ( عنهم حتى حين   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني الموت . وقال مجاهد    : يوم بدر    . وقال  السدي    : حتى نأمرك بالقتال . وقيل : إلى أن يأتيهم عذاب الله ، قال مقاتل بن حيان    : نسختها آية القتال . 

 ) ( وأبصرهم ) إذا نزل بهم العذاب ) ( فسوف يبصرون ) ذلك فقالوا : متى هذا العذاب ؟ 

 قال الله عز وجل : ( أفبعذابنا يستعجلون فإذا نزل   ) يعني : العذاب ) ( بساحتهم ) قال مقاتل    : بحضرتهم . وقيل : بفنائهم . قال الفراء    : العرب تكتفي بذكر الساحة عن القوم ، ( فساء صباح المنذرين   ) فبئس صباح الكافرين الذين أنذروا بالعذاب . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، أخبرنا مالك  ، عن حميد الطويل  ، عن أنس بن مالك    : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين خرج إلى خيبر  ، أتاها ليلا وكان إذا جاء قوما بليل لم يغز حتى يصبح ، قال : فلما أصبح خرجت يهود  خيبر بمساحيها ومكاتلها ، فلما رأوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالوا : محمد  والله محمد  والخميس ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الله أكبر خربت خيبر ، إنا إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنذرين   " . 

 ثم كرر ما ذكرنا تأكيدا لوعيد العذاب فقال : 

 ( وتول عنهم حتى حين وأبصر   ) العذاب إذا نزل بهم ، ( فسوف يبصرون   ) . ثم نزه نفسه فقال : 

 ( سبحان ربك رب العزة   ) الغلبة والقوة ، ( عما يصفون   ) من اتخاذ الصاحبة والأولاد . 

 ( وسلام على المرسلين   ) الذين بلغوا عن الله التوحيد والشرائع . 

 ( والحمد لله رب العالمين   ) على هلاك الأعداء ونصرة الأنبياء عليهم السلام .   [ ص: 66 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني ابن فنجويه  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن جعفر بن حمدان ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن سهلويه  ، حدثنا  علي بن محمد الطنافسي  ، حدثنا  وكيع  ، عن ثابت بن أبي صفية  ، عن أصبغ بن نبانة  ، عن علي  قال  : " من أحب أن يكتال بالمكيال الأوفى من الأجر يوم القيامة ، فليكن آخر  كلامه من مجلسه : سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون ، وسلام على المرسلين ،  والحمد لله رب العالمين   " .
 سُورَةُ ص 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

  ( ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ   ( 1 ) بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي عِزَّةٍ وَشِقَاقٍ   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( ص ) قِيلَ : هُوَ قَسَمٌ ، وَقِيلَ : اسْمُ السُّورَةِ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا  فِي سَائِرِ حُرُوفِ التَّهَجِّي فِي أَوَائِلِ السُّورِ . 

 وَقَالَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ    : " ص " مِفْتَاحُ اسْمِ الصَّمَدِ ، وَصَادِقِ الْوَعْدِ . 

 وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : مَعْنَاهُ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ . 

 وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - : صَدَقَ مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

 ( وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ   ) أَيْ ذِي الْبَيَانِ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : ذِي الشَّرَفِ ، دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ   " ( الزُّخْرُفِ - 44 ) ، وَهُوَ قَسَمٌ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي جَوَابِ الْقِسْمِ ، قِيلَ : جَوَابُهُ قَدْ تَقَدَّمَ ،  وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ " ص " أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِالْقُرْآنِ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  قَدْ صَدَقَ . 

 وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : " ص " مَعْنَاهَا : وَجَبَ وَحَقَّ ، وَهُوَ جَوَابُ قَوْلِهِ : " وَالْقُرْآنِ " كَمَا تَقُولُ : نَزَلَ وَاللَّهِ . 

 وَقِيلَ : جَوَابُ الْقِسْمِ مَحْذُوفٌ تَقْدِيرُهُ : وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي  الذِّكْرِ مَا الْأَمْرُ كَمَا يَقُولُ الْكُفَّارُ ، وَدَلَّ عَلَى هَذَا  الْمَحْذُوفِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   ) .   [ ص: 70 ] 

 قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : مَوْضِعُ الْقَسَمِ قَوْلُهُ : ( بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا   ) كَمَا قَالَ : " وَالْقُرْآنِ الْمَجِيدِ بَلْ عَجِبُوا   " ( ق - 2 ) . 

 وَقِيلَ : فِيهِ تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ ، تَقْدِيرُهُ : بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ، ( فِي عِزَّةٍ وَشِقَاقٍ   ) وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ . 

 وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ    : جَوَابُهُ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : " إِنْ كُلٌّ إِلَّا كَذَّبَ الرُّسُلَ    " ( ص - 14 ) ، كَقَوْلِهِ : " تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا " ( الشُّعَرَاءِ -  97 ) وَقَوْلِهِ : " وَالسَّمَاءِ وَالطَّارِقِ إِنْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ " (  الطَّارِقِ - 1 : 3 ) . 

 وَقِيلَ : جَوَابُهُ قَوْلُهُ : " إِنَّ هَذَا لَرِزْقُنَا   " ( ص - 54 ) . 

 وَقَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ    : قَوْلُهُ : " إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَحَقٌّ تَخَاصُمُ أَهْلِ النَّارِ    " ( ص - 64 ) ، وَهَذَا ضَعِيفٌ لِأَنَّهُ تَخَلَّلَ بَيْنَ هَذَا  الْقِسْمِ وَبَيْنَ هَذَا الْجَوَابِ أَقَاصِيصُ وَأَخْبَارٌ كَثِيرَةٌ . 

 وَقَالَ الْقُتَيْبِيُّ     : بَلْ لِتَدَارُكِ كَلَامٍ وَنَفْيِ آخَرَ ، وَمَجَازُ الْآيَةِ : إِنَّ  اللَّهَ أَقْسَمَ بِ ص وَالْقُرْآنِ ذِي الذِّكْرِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ   فِي عِزَّةِ حَمِيَّةٍ جَاهِلِيَّةٍ وَتَكَبُّرٍ عَنِ الْحَقِّ وَشِقَاقٍ وَخِلَافٍ وَعَدَاوَةٍ لِمُحَمَّدٍ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدُ    : " فِي عِزَّةٍ " مُعَازِّينَ . 
( كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن فنادوا ولات حين مناص   ( 3 ) ) 

 ( كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن   ) يعني : من الأمم الخالية ، ) ( فنادوا ) استغاثوا عند نزول العذاب وحلول النقمة ، ( ولات حين مناص    ) قوة ولا فرار " والمناص " مصدر ناص ينوص وهو الفوت ، والتأخر ، يقال :  ناص ينوص إذا تأخر ، وباص يبوص إذا تقدم ، " ولات " بمعنى ليس بلغة أهل اليمن     . 

 وقال النحويون : هي " لا " زيدت فيها التاء ، كقولهم : رب وربت وثم وثمت ،  وأصلها هاء وصلت بلا فقالوا : " لاه " كما قالوا : ثمة ، فجعلوها في الوصل  تاء ، والوقف عليها بالتاء عند الزجاج  ، وعند الكسائي  بالهاء : ولاة . ذهب جماعة إلى أن التاء زيدت في " حين " والوقف على " ولا " ثم يبتدأ : " تحين " ، وهو اختيار أبي عبيدة  ، وقال : كذلك وجدت في مصحف عثمان  ، وهذا كقول أبي وجزة السعدي    : 
**العاطفون تحين ما من عاطف والمطمعون زمان ما من مطعم* * [ ص: 71 ] 

 وفي حديث ابن عمر  ، وسأله رجل عن عثمان  ، فذكر مناقبه ثم قال : اذهب بها تلان إلى أصحابك ، يريد : الآن   . 

قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : كان كفار مكة  إذا قاتلوا فاضطروا في الحرب ، قال بعضهم لبعض : مناص أي : اهربوا وخذوا حذركم ، فلما أنزل الله بهم العذاب ببدر  قالوا : مناص ، فأنزل الله تعالى : " ولات حين مناص   " أي ليس حين هذا القول . 
( وعجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم وقال الكافرون هذا ساحر كذاب   ( 4 ) أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( وعجبوا ) يعني : الكفار الذين ذكرهم الله - عز وجل - في قوله : " بل الذين كفروا   " ( أن جاءهم منذر منهم   ) يعني : رسولا من أنفسهم ينذرهم ( وقال الكافرون هذا ساحر كذاب   ) . 

 ( أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا   ) وذلك أن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - أسلم ، فشق ذلك على قريش  ، وفرح به المؤمنون ، فقال الوليد بن المغيرة  للملأ من قريش  ، وهم الصناديد والأشراف ، وكانوا خمسة وعشرين رجلا أكبرهم سنا الوليد بن المغيرة  قال لهم : امشوا إلى أبي طالب  ، فأتوا أبا طالب  ، وقالوا له : أنت شيخنا وكبيرنا وقد علمت ما فعل هؤلاء السفهاء ، وإنا قد أتيناك لتقضي بيننا وبين ابن أخيك ، فأرسل أبو طالب  إلى  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فدعاه ، فقال : يا ابن أخي هؤلاء قومك  يسألونك السواء ، فلا تمل كل الميل على قومك ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : وماذا  يسألوني ؟ قالوا : ارفض ذكر آلهتنا وندعك وإلهك ، فقال النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : أتعطوني كلمة واحدة تملكون بها العرب وتدين لكم بها العجم ؟  فقال أبو جهل    : لله  أبوك لنعطيكها وعشرا أمثالها ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  قولوا لا إله إلا الله ، فنفروا من ذلك وقاموا ، وقالوا : أجعل الآلهة إلها  واحدا ؟ كيف يسع الخلق كلهم إله واحد ؟ 

 ( إن هذا لشيء عجاب   ) أي : عجيب ، والعجب والعجاب واحد ، كقولهم : رجل كريم وكرام ، وكبير وكبار ، وطويل وطوال ، وعريض وعراض . 
[ ص: 72 ]   ( وانطلق الملأ منهم أن امشوا واصبروا على آلهتكم إن هذا لشيء يراد   ( 6 ) ما سمعنا بهذا في الملة الآخرة إن هذا إلا اختلاق   ( 7 ) أؤنزل عليه الذكر من بيننا بل هم في شك من ذكري بل لما يذوقوا عذاب   ( 8 ) أم عندهم خزائن رحمة ربك العزيز الوهاب   ( 9 ) ) 

 )   ( وانطلق الملأ منهم أن امشوا واصبروا على آلهتكم   ) أي : انطلقوا من مجلسهم الذي كانوا فيه عند أبي طالب  يقول بعضهم لبعض : امشوا واصبروا على آلهتكم ، أي : اثبتوا على عبادة آلهتكم ( إن هذا لشيء يراد   ) أي لأمر يراد بنا ، وذلك أن عمر  لما أسلم وحصل للمسلمين قوة بمكانه قالوا : إن هذا الذي نراه من زيادة أصحاب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لشيء يراد بنا . 

 وقيل : يراد بأهل الأرض ، وقيل : يراد بمحمد  أن يملك علينا . 

 ( ما سمعنا بهذا   ) أي بهذا الذي يقوله محمد  من التوحيد ( في الملة الآخرة   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - والكلبي  ، ومقاتل    : يعنون النصرانية ؛ لأنها آخر الملل وهم لا يوحدون ، بل يقولون : ثالث ثلاثة . 

 وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : يعنون ملة قريش  ودينهم الذي هم عليه . 

 ( إن هذا إلا اختلاق   ) كذب وافتعال . 

 ( أؤنزل عليه الذكر   ) القرآن ) ( من بيننا ) وليس بأكبرنا ولا أشرفنا ، يقوله أهل مكة    . قال الله عز وجل : 

 ( بل هم في شك من ذكري   ) أي وحيي وما أنزلت ، ( بل لما يذوقوا عذاب   ) ولو ذاقوه لما قالوا هذا القول . 

 ) ( أم عندهم ) أعندهم ، ( خزائن رحمة ربك   ) أي : نعمة ربك يعني : مفاتيح النبوة يعطونها من شاءوا ، نظيره : " أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك   " ( الزخرف - 32 ) أي نبوة ربك ، ( العزيز الوهاب   ) العزيز في ملكه ، الوهاب وهب  النبوة لمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 
[ ص: 73 ]   ( أم لهم ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فليرتقوا في الأسباب   ( 10 ) جند ما هنالك مهزوم من الأحزاب   ( 11 ) كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وفرعون ذو الأوتاد   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( أم لهم ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما   ) أي : ليس لهم ذلك ، ( فليرتقوا في الأسباب   ) أي : إن ادعوا شيئا من ذلك فليصعدوا في الأسباب التي توصلهم إلى السماء ، وليأتوا منها بالوحي إلى من يختارون . قال مجاهد  وقتادة     : أراد بالأسباب : أبواب السماء وطرقها من سماء إلى سماء ، وكل ما يوصلك  إلى شيء من باب أو طريق فهو سببه ، وهذا أمر توبيخ وتعجيز . 

 ( جند ما هنالك   ) أي : هؤلاء الذين يقولون هذا القول جند هنالك ، " ما " صلة ، ) ( مهزوم ) مغلوب ، ( من الأحزاب   ) أي : من جملة الأجناد ، يعني : قريشا    . 

 قال قتادة    : أخبر الله تعالى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بمكة  أنه سيهزم جند المشركين ، فقال : " سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر   " ( القمر - 45 ) فجاء تأويلها يوم بدر  ، و " هنالك " إشارة إلى بدر  ومصارعهم  ، " من الأحزاب " أي : من جملة الأحزاب ، أي : هم من القرون الماضية الذين  تحزبوا وتجمعوا على الأنبياء بالتكذيب ، فقهروا وأهلكوا . ثم قال معزيا  لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وفرعون ذو الأوتاد   ) قال ابن عباس  ،  ومحمد بن كعب    : ذو البناء المحكم ، وقيل : أراد : ذو الملك الشديد الثابت . 

 وقال القتيبي    : تقول العرب : هم في عز ثابت الأوتاد ، يريدون أنه دائم شديد . 

 وقال الأسود بن يعفر    : 
**ولقد غنوا فيها بأنعم عيشة في ظل ملك ثابت الأوتاد* *فأصل هذا أن بيوتهم كانت تثبت بالأوتاد . 

 وقال الضحاك    : ذو القوة والبطش . وقال عطية     : ذو الجنود والجموع الكثيرة ، يعني : أنهم كانوا يقوون أمره ، ويشدون  ملكه ، كما يقوي الوتد الشيء ، وسميت الأجناد أوتادا لكثرة المضارب التي  كانوا يضربونها ويوتدونها في أسفارهم ، وهو رواية عطية  عن ابن عباس    .   [ ص: 74 ] 

 وقال الكلبي  ومقاتل     : " الأوتاد " جمع الوتد ، وكانت له أوتاد يعذب الناس عليها ، وكان إذا  غضب على أحد مده مستلقيا بين أربعة أوتاد ، وشد كل يد ورجل منه إلى سارية ،  ويتركه كذلك في الهواء بين السماء والأرض حتى يموت . 

 وقال مجاهد  ،  ومقاتل بن حيان    : كان يمد الرجل مستلقيا على الأرض ، يشد يديه ورجليه ورأسه على الأرض بالأوتاد . 

 وقال  السدي    : كان يمد الرجل ويشده بالأوتاد ويرسل عليه العقارب والحيات . 

 وقال قتادة   وعطاء    : كانت له أوتاد وأرسان وملاعب يلعب عليها بين يديه . 
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (354)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ ص 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية13 إلى الاية24 

( وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب الأيكة أولئك الأحزاب   ( 13 ) إن كل إلا كذب الرسل فحق عقاب   ( 14 ) وما ينظر هؤلاء إلا صيحة واحدة ما لها من فواق   ( 15 ) ) 

 )   ( وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب الأيكة أولئك الأحزاب   ) الذين تحزبوا على الأنبياء ، فأعلم أن مشركي قريش  حزب من هؤلاء الأحزاب . 

 ) ( إن كل ) ما كل ، ( إلا كذب الرسل فحق عقاب   ) وجب عليهم ونزل بهم عذابي . ) ( وما ينظر ) ينتظر ) ( هؤلاء ) يعني : كفار مكة  ، ( إلا صيحة واحدة   ) وهي نفخة الصور ، ( ما لها من فواق   ) قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي    : " فواق " بضم الفاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها وهما لغتان ، فالفتح لغة قريش  ، والضم لغة تميم    . 

 قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : من رجوع ، أي : ما يرد ذلك الصوت فيكون له رجوع . 

 وقال مجاهد    : نظرة . وقال الضحاك    : مثنوية ، أي صرف ورد . 

 والمعنى : أن تلك الصيحة التي هي ميعاد عذابهم إذا جاءت لم ترد ولم تصرف . 

 وفرق بعضهم بين الفتح والضم ، فقال الفراء  ، وأبو عبيدة     : الفتح بمعنى الراحة والإفاقة ، كالجواب من الإجابة ، ذهبا بها إلى  إفاقة المريض من علته ، والفواق بالضم ما بين الحلبتين ، وهو أن تحلب  الناقة ثم تترك ساعة حتى يجتمع اللبن ، فما بين الحلبتين فواق ، أي أن  العذاب لا يمهلهم بذلك القدر . 

 وقيل : هما أيضا مستعارتان من الرجوع ؛ لأن اللبن يعود إلى الضرع بين الحلبتين ، وإفاقة المريض :   [ ص: 75 ] رجوعه إلى الصحة . 
( وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب   ( 16 ) اصبر على ما يقولون واذكر عبدنا داود ذا الأيد إنه أواب   ( 17 ) ) 

  ( وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب   ) قال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : يعني كتابنا ، و " القط " الصحيفة التي أحصت كل شيء . 

 قال الكلبي    : لما نزلت في الحاقة : " فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه   " ( الحاقة - 19 ) ، " وأما من أوتي كتابه بشماله   " ( الحاقة - 25 ) قالوا استهزاء : عجل لنا كتابنا في الدنيا قبل يوم الحساب . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : يعنون حظنا ونصيبنا من الجنة التي تقول . 

 وقال الحسن  ، وقتادة  ، ومجاهد  ،  والسدي    : يعني عقوبتنا ونصيبنا من العذاب . 

 وقال عطاء    : قاله النضر بن الحارث  ، وهو قوله : " اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء   " ( الأنفال : 32 ) . 

 وعن مجاهد  قال : " قطنا " حسابنا ، ويقال لكتاب الحساب قط . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة   والكسائي    : " القط " : الكتاب بالجوائز . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( اصبر على ما يقولون   ) أي على ما يقوله الكفار من تكذيبك ( واذكر عبدنا داود ذا الأيد   ) قال ابن عباس    : أي القوة في العبادة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا أبو نعيم  ، حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة  ، عن  عمرو بن دينار  ، عن عمرو بن أوس  ، عن عبد الله بن عمرو  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن أحب الصيام إلى الله صيام داود ، وأحب الصلاة   [ ص: 76 ] إلى الله صلاة داود ، كان يصوم يوما ويفطر يوما ، وكان ينام نصف الليل ويقوم ثلثه ، وينام سدسه   " . 

 وقيل : ذو القوة في الملك . 

 ( إنه أواب   ) رجاع إلى الله - عز وجل - بالتوبة عن كل ما يكره ، قال ابن عباس    : مطيع . قال سعيد بن جبير    : مسبح بلغة الحبش    .
( إنا سخرنا الجبال معه يسبحن بالعشي والإشراق   ( 18 ) والطير محشورة كل له أواب   ( 19 ) وشددنا ملكه وآتيناه الحكمة وفصل الخطاب   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( إنا سخرنا الجبال معه   ) كما قال : " وسخرنا مع داود الجبال   " ( الأنبياء - 79 ) ( يسبحن ) بتسبيحه ، ( بالعشي والإشراق   ) قال الكلبي    : غدوة وعشية . والإشراق : هو أن تشرق الشمس ويتناهى ضوءها ، وفسره ابن عباس    : بصلاة الضحى . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني ابن فنجويه  ، حدثنا ابن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا أبو أمية محمد بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا الحجاج بن نصير  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر الهذلي  ، عن عطاء بن أبي رباح  ، عن ابن عباس  في قوله : " بالعشي والإشراق " قال : كنت أمر بهذه الآية لا أدري ما هي حتى حدثتني  أم هانئ بنت أبي طالب  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دخل عليها فدعا بوضوء فتوضأ ، ثم صلى الضحى ، فقال : " يا أم هانئ  هذه صلاة الإشراق   " . 

قوله عز وجل : ) ( والطير ) أي : وسخرنا له الطير ، ) ( محشورة ) مجموعة إليه تسبح معه ، ( كل له أواب   ) مطيع رجاع إلى طاعته بالتسبيح ، وقيل : أواب معه أي مسبح . 

 ( وشددنا ملكه   ) أي : قويناه بالحرس والجنود ، قال ابن عباس    : كان أشد ملوك الأرض سلطانا ، كان يحرس محرابه كل ليلة ستة وثلاثون ألف رجل .   [ ص: 77 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن حامد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن خالد بن الحسن  ، حدثنا داود بن سليمان  ، حدثنا محمد بن حميد  ، حدثنا محمد بن الفضل  ، حدثنا داود بن أبي الفرات  ، عن علي بن أحمد  ، عن عكرمة  ، عن ابن عباس  أن رجلا من بني إسرائيل استعدى على رجل من عظمائهم عند داود    - عليه السلام - أن هذا غصبني بقرا ، فسأله داود  فجحد ، فقال للآخر : البينة ؟ فلم يكن له بينة ، فقال لهما داود    : قوما حتى أنظر في أمركما ، فأوحى الله إلى داود  في  منامه أن يقتل الذي استعدى عليه ، فقال : هذه رؤيا ولست أعجل حتى أتثبت ،  فأوحى الله إليه مرة أخرى فلم يفعل ، فأوحى الله إليه الثالثة أن يقتله أو  تأتيه العقوبة ، فأرسل داود  إليه فقال : إن الله أوحى إلي أن أقتلك ، فقال : تقتلني بغير بينة ؟ قال داود     : نعم والله لأنفذن أمر الله فيك ، فلما عرف الرجل أنه قاتله ، قال : لا  تعجل حتى أخبرك ، إني والله ما أخذت بهذا الذنب ولكني كنت اغتلت والد هذا  فقتلته ، فلذلك أخذت ، فأمر به داود  فقتل ، فاشتدت هيبة بني إسرائيل  عند ذلك لداود  ، واشتد به ملكه فذلك قوله عز وجل : " وشددنا ملكه   " . 

 ( وآتيناه الحكمة   ) يعني : النبوة والإصابة في الأمور ، ( وفصل الخطاب   ) قال ابن عباس    : بيان الكلام . 

 وقال ابن مسعود  ، والحسن  ، والكلبي  ، ومقاتل    : علم الحكم والتبصر في القضاء . 

 وقال  علي بن أبي طالب    : هو أن البينة على المدعي واليمين على من أنكر ؛ لأن كلام الخصوم ينقطع وينفصل به . 

 ويروى ذلك عن أبي بن كعب  قال : فصل الخطاب الشهود والأيمان . وهو قول مجاهد   وعطاء بن أبي رباح    .   [ ص: 78 ] 

 وروي عن الشعبي    : أن فصل الخطاب : هو قول الإنسان بعد حمد الله والثناء عليه : " أما بعد " إذا أراد الشروع في كلام آخر ، وأول من قاله داود  عليه السلام   . 
( وهل أتاك نبأ الخصم إذ تسوروا المحراب   ( 21 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( وهل أتاك نبأ الخصم إذ تسوروا المحراب   ) هذه الآية من قصة امتحان داود  عليه السلام ، واختلف العلماء بأخبار الأنبياء عليهم السلام في سببه : 

 فقال قوم : سبب ذلك أنه عليه السلام تمنى يوما من الأيام منزلة إبراهيم  وإسحاق  ويعقوب  ، وسأل ربه أن يمتحنه كما امتحنهم ، ويعطيه من الفضل مثل ما أعطاهم . 

 فروى  السدي  ، والكلبي  ، ومقاتل    : عن أشياخهم قد دخل حديث بعضهم في بعض قالوا : كان داود  قد  قسم الدهر ثلاثة أيام يوما يقضي فيه بين الناس ، ويوما يخلو فيه لعبادة  ربه ، ويوما لنسائه وأشغاله ، وكان يجد فيما يقرأ من الكتب فضل إبراهيم  وإسحاق  ويعقوب  ،  فقال : يا رب أرى الخير كله وقد ذهب به آبائي الذين كانوا قبلي ، فأوحى  الله إليه : إنهم ابتلوا ببلايا لم تبتل بها فصبروا عليها ، ابتلي إبراهيم  بنمرود  وبذبح ابنه ، وابتلي إسحاق  بالذبح وبذهاب بصره ، وابتلي يعقوب  بالحزن على يوسف  ،  فقال : رب لو ابتليتني بمثل ما ابتليتهم صبرت أيضا . فأوحى الله إليه إنك  مبتلى في شهر كذا وفي يوم كذا فاحترس ، فلما كان ذلك اليوم الذي وعده الله  دخل داود  محرابه وأغلق  بابه ، وجعل يصلي ويقرأ الزبور ، فبينا هو كذلك إذ جاءه الشيطان قد تمثل في  صورة حمامة من ذهب فيها من كل لون حسن - وقيل : كان جناحاها من الدر  والزبرجد - فوقعت بين رجليه فأعجبه حسنها ، فمد يده ليأخذها ويريها بني إسرائيل  فينظروا  إلى قدرة الله تعالى ، فلما قصد أخذها طارت غير بعيد من غير أن تؤيسه من  نفسها ، فامتد إليها ليأخذها ، فتنحت ، فتبعها فطارت حتى وقعت في كوة ،  فذهب ليأخذها ، فطارت من الكوة ، فنظر داود  أين تقع فيبعث من يصيدها ، فأبصر امرأة في بستان على شط بركة لها تغتسل هذا قول الكلبي    . 

 وقال  السدي    : رآها تغتسل على سطح لها فرأى امرأة من أجمل النساء خلقا ، فعجب داود  من حسنها وحانت منها التفاتة فأبصرت ظله فنقضت شعرها فغطى بدنها ، فزاده ذلك إعجابا بها فسأل عنها ، فقيل : هي تيشايع بنت شايع  امرأة أوريا بن حنانا  ، وزوجها في غزاة بالبلقاء مع أيوب بن صوريا ابن أخت داود    .   [ ص: 79 ] 

 وذكر بعضهم أنه أحب أن يقتل أوريا  ويتزوج امرأته ، فكان ذنبه هذا القدر . 

 وذكر بعضهم أنه كتب داود  إلى ابن أخته أيوب  أن ابعث أوريا  إلى  موضع كذا ، وقدمه قبل التابوت ، وكان من قدم على التابوت لا يحل له أن  يرجع وراءه حتى يفتح الله على يديه أو يستشهد ، فبعثه وقدمه ففتح له ، فكتب  إلى داود  بذلك فكتب إليه - أيضا - أن يبعثه إلى عدو كذا وكذا ، فبعثه ففتح له ، فكتب إلى داود  بذلك فكتب له - أيضا - أن يبعثه إلى عدو كذا وكذا أشد منه بأسا ، فبعثه فقتل في المرة الثالثة ، فلما انقضت عدة المرأة تزوجها داود  ، فهي أم سليمان  عليهما السلام . 

 وروي عن ابن مسعود    - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال : كان ذلك ذنب داود  أنه التمس من الرجل أن ينزل له عن امرأته   . 

 قال أهل التفسير : كان ذلك مباحا لهم غير أن الله تعالى لم يرض له ذلك ؛  لأنه كان ذا رغبة في الدنيا ، وازدياد للنساء ، وقد أغناه الله عنها بما  أعطاه من غيرها . 

 وروي عن الحسن  في سبب امتحان داود  عليه السلام : أنه كان قد جزأ الدهر أجزاء ، يوما لنسائه ، ويوما للعبادة ، ويوما للقضاء بين بني إسرائيل  ، ويوما لبني إسرائيل  ، يذاكرهم ويذاكرونه ويبكيهم ويبكونه ، فلما كان يوم بني إسرائيل  ذكروه فقالوا : هل يأتي على الإنسان يوم لا يصيب فيه ذنبا ، فأضمر داود  في نفسه أنه سيطيق ذلك . 

 وقيل : إنهم ذكروا فتنة النساء فأضمر داود  في  نفسه أنه إن ابتلي اعتصم ، فلما كان يوم عبادته أغلق أبوابه وأمر أن لا  يدخل عليه أحد ، وأكب على التوراة فبينما هو يقرأ إذ دخلت عليه حمامة من  ذهب كما ذكرنا . قال : وكان قد بعث زوجها على بعض جيوشه ، فكتب إليه أن  يسير إلى مكان كذا وكذا إذا سار إليه قتل ، ففعل فأصيب فتزوج امرأته . 

 قالوا : فلما دخل داود  بامرأة أوريا  لم  يلبث إلا يسيرا حتى بعث الله إليه ملكين في صورة رجلين في يوم عبادته ،  فطلبا أن يدخلا عليه ، فمنعهما الحرس فتسورا المحراب عليه ، فما شعر وهو  يصلي إلا وهما بين يديه جالسين ، يقال : كانا جبريل  وميكائيل  ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( وهل أتاك نبأ الخصم   ) خبر الخصم ، ( إذ تسوروا المحراب   ) صعدوا وعلوا ، يقال : تسورت الحائط والسور إذا علوته ، وإنما جمع الفعل وهما اثنان لأن الخصم اسم يصلح للواحد والاثنين والجمع   [ ص: 80 ] والمذكر والمؤنث ، ومعنى الجمع في الاثنين موجود ؛ لأن معنى الجمع ضم شيء إلى شيء هذا كما قال الله تعالى : " فقد صغت قلوبكما   " ( التحريم - 4 ) . 
( إذ دخلوا على داود ففزع منهم قالوا لا تخف خصمان بغى بعضنا على بعض فاحكم بيننا بالحق ولا تشطط واهدنا إلى سواء الصراط   ( 22 ) إن هذا أخي له تسع وتسعون نعجة ولي نعجة واحدة فقال أكفلنيها وعزني في الخطاب   ( 23 ) ) 

 ( إذ دخلوا على داود ففزع منهم   ) خاف منهما حين هجما عليه في محرابه بغير إذنه ، فقال : ما أدخلكما علي ؟ ( قالوا لا تخف خصمان   ) أي نحن خصمان ( بغى بعضنا على بعض    ) جئناك لتقضي بيننا ، فإن قيل : كيف قالا " بغى بعضنا على بعض " وهما  ملكان لا يبغيان ؟ قيل : معناه : أرأيت خصمين بغى أحدهما على الآخر ، وهذا  من معاريض الكلام لا على تحقيق البغي من أحدهما . 

 ( فاحكم بيننا بالحق ولا تشطط    ) أي لا تجر ، يقال : شط الرجل شططا وأشط إشطاطا إذا جار في حكمه ،  ومعناه مجاوزة الحد ، وأصل الكلمة من شطت الدار وأشطت ، إذا بعدت ( واهدنا إلى سواء الصراط   ) أرشدنا إلى طريق الصواب والعدل ، فقال داود  لهما : تكلما . 

 فقال أحدهما : ( إن هذا أخي   ) أي : على ديني وطريقتي ، ( له تسع وتسعون نعجة   ) يعني امرأة ( ولي نعجة واحدة   ) أي امرأة واحدة ، والعرب تكني بالنعجة عن المرأة . قال  الحسين بن الفضل     : هذا تعريض للتنبيه والتفهيم ؛ لأنه لم يكن هناك نعاج ولا بغي فهو  كقولهم : ضرب زيد عمرا ، أو اشترى بكر دارا ، ولا ضرب هنالك ولا شراء . 

 ( فقال أكفلنيها   ) قال ابن عباس    : أعطنيها . قال مجاهد    : انزل لي عنها . وحقيقته : ضمها إلي فاجعلني كافلها ، وهو الذي يعولها وينفق عليها ، والمعنى : طلقها لأتزوجها . 

 ) ( وعزني ) وغلبني ( في الخطاب   ) أي : في القول . وقيل : قهرني لقوة ملكه . قال الضحاك    : يقول إن تكلم كان أفصح مني ، وإن حارب كان أبطش مني . 

 وحقيقة المعنى : أن الغلبة كانت له لضعفي في يده ، وإن كان الحق معي وهذا كله تمثيل لأمر   [ ص: 81 ] داود  مع أوريا زوج المرأة التي تزوجها داود  حيث كان لداود  تسع وتسعون امرأة ولأوريا  امرأة واحدة فضمها إلى نسائه . 
( قال لقد ظلمك بسؤال نعجتك إلى نعاجه وإن  كثيرا من الخلطاء ليبغي بعضهم على بعض إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات  وقليل ما هم وظن داود أنما فتناه فاستغفر ربه وخر راكعا وأناب   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( قال ) داود    ( لقد ظلمك بسؤال نعجتك إلى نعاجه   ) أي : بسؤاله نعجتك ليضمها إلى نعاجه . 

 فإن قيل : كيف قال لقد ظلمك ولم يكن سمع قول صاحبه ؟ 

 قيل : معناه إن كان الأمر كما تقول فقد ظلمك ، وقيل : قال ذلك بعد اعتراف صاحبه بما يقول . 

 ( وإن كثيرا من الخلطاء   ) الشركاء ، ( ليبغي بعضهم على بعض   ) يظلم بعضهم بعضا ، ( إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات   ) فإنهم لا يظلمون أحدا . ( وقليل ما هم   ) أي : قليل هم ، و " ما " صلة يعني : الصالحين الذين لا يظلمون قليل . 

 قالوا : فلما قضى بينهما داود  نظر أحدهما إلى صاحبه فضحك وصعد إلى السماء ، فعلم داود  أن الله تعالى ابتلاه ، وذلك قوله : 

 ( وظن داود   ) أيقن وعلم ، ( أنما فتناه   ) أنما ابتليناه . 

 وقال  السدي  بإسناده : إن أحدهما لما قال : " هذا أخي " الآية ، قال داود  للآخر  : ما تقول فقال : إن لي تسعا وتسعين نعجة ولأخي نعجة واحدة وأنا أريد أن  آخذها منه فأكمل نعاجي مائة ، قال : وهو كاره ، إذا لا ندعك وإن رمت ذلك  ضربت منك هذا وهذا وهذا ، يعني : طرف الأنف وأصله والجبهة . فقال : يا داود  أنت أحق بذلك حيث لم يكن لأوريا  إلا امرأة واحدة ولك تسع وتسعون امرأة ، فلم تزل تعرضه للقتل حتى قتل وتزوجت امرأته ، فنظر داود  فلم ير أحدا فعرف ما وقع فيه . 

 وقال القائلون بتنزيه الأنبياء في هذه القصة : إن ذنب داود  إنما كان أنه تمنى أن تكون امرأة أوريا  حلالا له ، فاتفق غزو أوريا  وتقدمه في الحرب وهلاكه ، فلما بلغ قتله داود  لم يجزع عليه كما جزع على غيره من جنده إذا هلك ، ثم تزوج امرأته ، فعاتبه الله على ذلك ؛ لأن ذنوب الأنبياء   [ ص: 82 ] وإن صغرت فهي عظيمة عند الله . 

 وقيل : كان ذنب داود  أن أوريا  كان خطب تلك المرأة ووطن نفسه عليها ، فلما غاب في غزاته خطبها داود  فتزوجت منه لجلالته ، فاغتم لذلك أوريا  ، فعاتبه الله على ذلك حيث لم يترك هذه الواحدة لخاطبها وعنده تسع وتسعون امرأة . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  قال : ومما يصدق ما ذكرنا عن المتقدمين ما أخبرني عقيل بن محمد بن أحمد الفقيه  أن المعافى بن زكريا القاضي  ببغداد  أخبره عن  محمد بن جرير الطبري  ، قال : حدثني يونس بن عبد الأعلى الصيرفي  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرني ابن لهيعة  ، عن أبي صخر  ، عن يزيد الرقاشي  ، عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنه سمعه يقول : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : إن داود  النبي - عليه السلام - حين نظر إلى المرأة فهم أن يجمع على بني إسرائيل  وأوصى  صاحب البعث ، فقال : إذا حضر العدو فقرب فلانا بين يدي التابوت ، وكان  التابوت في ذلك الزمان يستنصر به وبمن قدم بين يدي التابوت ، فلم يرجع حتى  يقتل أو ينهزم عنه الجيش فقتل زوج المرأة ، ونزل الملكان يقصان عليه قصته ،  ففطن داود  فسجد ومكث أربعين ليلة ساجدا حتى نبت الزرع من دموعه على رأسه وأكلت الأرض من جبينه وهو يقول في سجوده : رب زل داود  زلة أبعد مما بين المشرق والمغرب ، رب إن لم ترحم ضعف داود  ، ولم تغفر ذنبه جعلت ذنبه حديثا في الخلق من بعده ، فجاءه جبريل من بعد أربعين ليلة فقال : يا داود  إن الله قد غفر لك الهم الذي هممت به ، فقال داود     : إن الرب قادر على أن يغفر لي الهم الذي هممت به ، وقد عرفت أن الله عدل  لا يميل ، فكيف بفلان إذا جاء يوم القيامة ، فقال : يا رب دمي الذي عند داود  ، فقال جبريل    : ما سألت ربك عن ذلك وإن شئت لأفعلن ، فقال : نعم ، فعرج جبريل  وسجد داود  ، فمكث ما شاء الله ثم نزل جبريل  ، فقال : سألت الله يا داود  عن الذي أرسلتني فيه ، فقال : قل لداود  إن الله يجمعكما يوم القيامة ، فيقول له : هب لي دمك الذي عند داود  ، فيقول : هو لك يا رب ، فيقول : إن لك في الجنة ما شئت وما اشتهيت عوضا عنه   . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  ، وعن كعب الأحبار  ،  ووهب بن منبه  قالوا جميعا : إن داود  لما دخل عليه الملكان فقضى على نفسه ، فتحولا في صورتيهما فعرجا وهما يقولان : قضى الرجل على نفسه ، وعلم داود  أنما عني به فخر ساجدا أربعين يوما ، لا يرفع رأسه إلا لحاجة ولوقت صلاة مكتوبة ،   [ ص: 83 ] ثم  يعود ساجدا تمام أربعين يوما ، لا يأكل ولا يشرب ، وهو يبكي حتى نبت العشب  حول رأسه وهو ينادي ربه عز وجل - ويسأله التوبة ، وكان من دعائه في سجوده :  سبحان الملك الأعظم الذي يبتلي الخلق بما يشاء ، سبحان خالق النور ، سبحان  الحائل بين القلوب ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي أنت خليت بيني وبين عدوي  إبليس فلم أقم لفتنته إذ نزلت بي ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي أنت خلقتني  وكان من سابق علمك ما أنا إليه صائر ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي الويل لداود  إذا كشف عنه الغطاء ، فيقال : هذا داود  الخاطئ  ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي بأي عين أنظر إليك يوم القيامة ، وإنما ينظر  الظالمون من طرف خفي ، [ سبحان خالق النور ] إلهي بأي قدم أمشي أمامك وأقوم  بين يديك يوم تزول أقدام الخاطئين ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي من أين يطلب  العبد المغفرة إلا من عند سيده سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي أنا الذي لا أطيق  حر شمسك ، فكيف أطيق حر نارك سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي أنا الذي لا أطيق صوت  رعدك ، فكيف أطيق سوط جهنم سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي الويل لداود  من  الذنب العظيم الذي أصاب ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي قد تعلم سري وعلانيتي  فاقبل عذري ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي برحمتك اغفر لي ذنوبي ولا تباعدني من  رحمتك لهواي ، سبحان خالق النور ، إلهي أعوذ بنور وجهك الكريم من ذنوبي  التي أوبقتني ، سبحان خالق النور ، فررت إليك بذنوبي واعترفت بخطيئتي فلا  تجعلني من القانطين ، ولا تخزني يوم الدين ، سبحان خالق النور   . 

وقال مجاهد    : مكث أربعين يوما ساجدا لا يرفع رأسه حتى نبت المرعى من دموع عينه حتى غطى رأسه ، فنودي : يا داود  أجائع  فتطعم أو ظمآن فتسقى أو عار فتكسى فأجيب في غير ما طلب ، قال : فنحب نحبة  هاج لها العود فاحترق من حر جوفه ، ثم أنزل الله له التوبة والمغفرة   . 

 قال وهب    : إن داود  أتاه نداء : إني قد غفرت لك ، قال : يا رب كيف وأنت لا تظلم أحدا قال : اذهب إلى قبر أوريا  فناده ، فأنا أسمعه نداءك فتحلل منه ، قال : فانطلق وقد لبس المسوح حتى جلس عند قبره ، ثم نادى يا أوريا  فقال : لبيك من هذا الذي قطع عني لذتي وأيقظني قال : أنا داود  ،  قال : ما جاء بك يا نبي الله ، قال : أسألك أن تجعلني في حل مما كان مني  إليك ، قال : وما كان منك إلي قال : عرضتك للقتل : قال : عرضتني للجنة فأنت  في حل ، فأوحى الله إليه : يا داود  ألم تعلم أني حكم عدل لا أقضي بالعنت ، ألا أعلمته أنك قد تزوجت امرأته قال : فرجع إليه فناداه   [ ص: 84 ] فأجابه فقال : من هذا الذي قطع علي لذتي قال : أنا داود  ،  قال : يا نبي الله أليس قد عفوت عنك قال : نعم ولكن إنما فعلت ذلك بك  لمكان امرأتك وقد تزوجتها ، قال : فسكت ولم يجبه ، ودعاه فلم يجبه ، وعاوده  فلم يجبه ، فقام على قبره وجعل التراب على رأسه ، ثم نادى : الويل لداود  ثم الويل الطويل لداود  ، سبحان خالق النور ، والويل لداود  إذا نصبت الموازين بالقسط ، سبحان خالق النور ، الويل لداود  ثم  الويل الطويل له حين يؤخذ بذقنه فيدفع إلى المظلوم ، سبحان خالق النور ،  الويل ثم الويل الطويل له حين يسحب عل وجهه مع الخاطئين إلى النار ، سبحان  خالق النور ، فأتاه نداء من السماء : يا داود  قد غفرت لك ذنبك ورحمت بكاءك واستجبت دعاءك وأقلت عثرتك ، قال : يا رب كيف وصاحبي لم يعف عني قال : يا داود  أعطيه  من الثواب يوم القيامة ما لم تر عيناه ولم تسمع أذناه ، فأقول له : رضي  عبدي فيقول : يا رب من أين لي هذا ولم يبلغه عملي فأقول : هذا عوض من عبدي داود  فأستوهبك منه فيهبك لي ، قال : يا رب الآن قد عرفت أنك قد غفرت لي . فذلك قوله تعالى : 

 ( فاستغفر ربه وخر راكعا   ) أي ساجدا ، عبر بالركوع عن السجود ؛ لأن كل واحد فيه انحناء . 

 قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : سألني عبد الله بن طاهر  عن قوله : " وخر راكعا " هل يقال للراكع : خر قلت : لا ومعناه ، فخر بعدما كان راكعا ، أي : سجد ) ( وأناب ) أي : رجع وتاب . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (355)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ ص 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية25 إلى الاية35 

( فغفرنا له ذلك وإن له عندنا لزلفى وحسن مآب   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( فغفرنا له ذلك   ) يعني : ذلك الذنب ، ) ( وإن له ) بعد المغفرة ) ( عندنا ) يوم القيامة ، ) ( لزلفى ) لقربة ومكانة ، ( وحسن مآب   ) أي : حسن مرجع ومنقلب . 

 وقال  وهب بن منبه    : إن داود  لما تاب الله عليه بكى على خطيئته ثلاثين سنة لا يرقأ دمعه ليلا ولا نهارا ، وكان أصاب الخطيئة وهو ابن سبعين سنة ، فقسم الدهر بعد الخطيئة على أربعة أيام : يوم للقضاء بين بني إسرائيل  ،  ويوم لنسائه ، ويوم يسبح في الفيافي والجبال والسواحل ، ويوم يخلو في دار  له فيها أربعة آلاف محراب ، فيجتمع إليه الرهبان فينوح معهم على نفسه ،  فيساعدونه على ذلك ، فإذا كان يوم نياحته يخرج في الفيافي فيرفع صوته  بالمزامير فيبكي ويبكي معه [ الشجر والرمال والطير والوحوش حتى يسيل من  دموعهم مثل الأنهار ، ثم يجيء إلى الجبال فيرفع صوته بالمزامير فيبكي ويبكي  معه ] الجبال والحجارة والدواب والطير ، حتى تسيل من بكائهم الأودية ، ثم  يجيء   [ ص: 85 ] إلى الساحل فيرفع  صوته بالمزامير فيبكي وتبكي معه الحيتان ودواب البحر وطير الماء والسباع ،  فإذا أمسى رجع ، فإذا كان يوم نوحه على نفسه نادى مناديه أن اليوم يوم نوح  داود  على نفسه فليحضر  من يساعده ، فيدخل الدار التي فيها المحاريب ، فيبسط له ثلاثة فرش مسوح  حشوها ليف ، فيجلس عليها ويجيء أربعة آلاف راهب عليهم البرانس وفي أيديهم  العصي ، فيجلسون في تلك المحاريب ثم يرفع داود  صوته بالبكاء والنوح على نفسه ، ويرفع الرهبان معه أصواتهم ، فلا يزال يبكي حتى تغرق الفرش من دموعه ، ويقع داود  فيها مثل الفرخ يضطرب ، فيجيء ابنه سليمان  فيحمله فيأخذ داود  من تلك الدموع بكفيه ، ثم يمسح بها وجهه ، ويقول : يا رب اغفر لي ما ترى ، فلو عدل بكاء داود  ببكاء أهل الدنيا لعدله . 

 وقال وهب    : ما رفع داود  رأسه  حتى قال له الملك : أول أمرك ذنب وآخره معصية ، ارفع رأسك فرفع رأسه فمكث  حياته لا يشرب ماء إلا مزجه بدموعه ، ولا يأكل طعاما إلا بله بدموعه . 

 وذكر الأوزاعي  مرفوعا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " إن مثل عيني داود  كقربتين تنطفان ماء ، ولقد خدت الدموع في وجهه كخديد الماء في الأرض   " . 

قال وهب    : لما تاب الله على داود  قال  : يا رب غفرت لي فكيف لي أن لا أنسى خطيئتي فأستغفر منها وللخاطئين إلى  يوم القيامة قال : فوسم الله خطيئته في يده اليمنى ، فما رفع فيها طعاما  ولا شرابا إلا بكى إذا رآها ، وما قام خطيبا في الناس إلا بسط راحته  فاستقبل الناس ليروا وسم خطيئته ، وكان يبدأ إذا دعا فاستغفر للخاطئين قبل  نفسه   . 

 وقال قتادة  عن الحسن    : كان داود  بعد الخطيئة لا يجالس إلا الخاطئين ، يقول : تعالوا إلى داود  الخاطئ  فلا يشرب شرابا إلا مزجه بدموع عينيه ، وكان يجعل خبز الشعير اليابس في  قصعة فلا يزال يبكي عليه حتى يبتل بدموع عينيه ، وكان يذر عليه الملح  والرماد فيأكل ويقول : هذا أكل الخاطئين . قال : وكان داود  قبل الخطيئة يقوم نصف الليل ويصوم نصف الدهر ، فلما كان من خطيئته ما كان ، صام الدهر كله وقام الليل كله . 

 وقال ثابت    : كان داود إذ  ذكر عقاب الله تخلعت أوصاله ، فلا يشدها إلا الأسر ، وإذا ذكر رحمة الله تراجعت . 

 وفي القصة : أن الوحوش والطير كانت تستمع إلى قراءته ، فلما فعل ما فعل كانت لا تصغي   [ ص: 86 ] إلى قراءته ، فروي أنها قالت : يا داود  ذهبت خطيئتك بحلاوة صوتك . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا سليمان بن حرب  وأبو النعمان  قالا : حدثنا حماد بن زيد ، عن أيوب ، عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " سجدة ص ليست من عزائم السجود ، وقد رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسجد فيها   " . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا محمد بن عبيد الطنافسي  ، عن العوام  قال : سألت  مجاهدا  عن سجدة ص فقال : سألت ابن عباس  من أين سجدت ؟ قال : أوما تقرأ : " ومن ذريته داود وسليمان   " إلى " أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده   " ( الأنعام : 84 - 90 ) وكان داود  ممن أمر نبيكم أن يقتدي به ، فسجدها داود  ، فسجدها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا قتيبة ،  حدثنا محمد بن زيد بن خنيس  ، حدثنا الحسن بن محمد بن عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد  قال : قال لي  ابن جريج    : أخبرني عبيد الله بن أبي يزيد  ، عن ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " جاء رجل إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  قال : يا رسول الله إني رأيتني الليلة وأنا نائم كأني أصلي خلف شجرة ،  فسجدت فسجدت الشجرة لسجودي ، فسمعتها وهي تقول : اللهم اكتب لي بها عندك  أجرا ، وضع عني بها وزرا ، واجعلها لي عندك ذخرا ، وتقبلها مني كما تقبلتها  من عبدك داود    . قال الحسن    : قال  ابن جريج    : قال لي جدك : قال ابن عباس    : فقرأ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سجدة ثم سجد ، فسمعته وهو يقول مثل ذلك ما أخبره الرجل عن قول الشجرة   " . 
[ ص: 87 ]   ( ياداود  إنا جعلناك خليفة في الأرض فاحكم بين الناس بالحق ولا تتبع الهوى فيضلك عن  سبيل الله إن الذين يضلون عن سبيل الله لهم عذاب شديد بما نسوا يوم الحساب    ( 26 ) وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار   ( 27 ) أم نجعل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كالمفسدين في الأرض أم نجعل المتقين كالفجار   ( 28 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( يا داود إنا جعلناك خليفة في الأرض   ) تدبر أمور العباد بأمرنا ، ( فاحكم بين الناس بالحق   ) بالعدل ، ( ولا تتبع الهوى فيضلك عن سبيل الله إن الذين يضلون عن سبيل الله لهم عذاب شديد بما نسوا يوم الحساب   ) أي بأن تركوا الإيمان بيوم الحساب . وقال الزجاج    : بتركهم العمل لذلك اليوم . 

 وقال عكرمة   والسدي    : في الآية تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : لهم عذاب شديد يوم الحساب بما نسوا ، أي : تركوا القضاء بالعدل . 

 ( وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا   ) قال ابن عباس    : لا لثواب ولا لعقاب . ( ذلك ظن الذين كفروا   ) يعني : أهل مكة   هم الذين ظنوا أنهم خلقوا لغير شيء ، وأنه لا بعث ولا حساب ( فويل للذين كفروا من النار   ) . 

 ( أم نجعل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كالمفسدين في الأرض   ) قال مقاتل    : قال كفار قريش  للمؤمنين : إنا نعطى في الآخرة من الخير ما يعطون ، فنزلت هذه الآية ( أم نجعل المتقين كالفجار   ) أي المؤمنين كالكفار وقيل : أراد بالمتقين أصحاب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أي : لا نجعل ذلك .
[ ص: 88 ]   ( كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب   ( 29 ) ووهبنا لداود سليمان نعم العبد إنه أواب   ( 30 ) إذ عرض عليه بالعشي الصافنات الجياد   ( 31 ) ) 

 ( كتاب أنزلناه إليك   ) أي : هذا الكتاب أنزلناه إليك ، ) ( مبارك ) كثير خيره ونفعه ، ) ( ليدبروا ) أي : ليتدبروا ، ) ( آياته ) وليتفكروا فيها . قرأ أبو جعفر    : " لتدبروا " بتاء واحدة وتخفيف الدال ، قال الحسن    : تدبر آياته : اتباعه ) ( وليتذكر ) ليتعظ ، ( أولو الألباب   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ووهبنا لداود سليمان نعم العبد إنه أواب إذ عرض عليه بالعشي الصافنات الجياد   ) . 

 قال الكلبي    : غزا سليمان  أهل دمشق  ونصيبين  ، فأصاب منهم ألف فرس . 

 وقال مقاتل    : ورث من أبيه داود  ألف فرس . 

 وقال عوف  عن الحسن    : بلغني أنها كانت خيلا أخرجت من البحر لها أجنحة . 

 قالوا : فصلى سليمان  الصلاة  الأولى ، وقعد على كرسيه وهي تعرض عليه ، فعرضت عليه تسعمائة ، فتنبه  لصلاة العصر فإذا الشمس قد غربت ، وفاتته الصلاة ، ولم يعلم بذلك فاغتم  لذلك هيبة لله ، فقال : ردوها علي ، فردوها عليه ، فأقبل يضرب سوقها  وأعناقها بالسيف تقربا إلى الله - عز وجل - وطلبا لمرضاته ، حيث اشتغل بها  عن طاعته ، وكان ذلك مباحا له وإن كان حراما علينا ، كما أبيح لنا ذبح  بهيمة الأنعام ، وبقي منها مائة فرس ، فما بقي في أيدي الناس اليوم من  الخيل يقال من نسل تلك المائة . 

 قال الحسن    : فلما عقر الخيل أبدله الله - عز وجل - خيرا منها وأسرع ، وهي الريح تجري بأمره كيف يشاء . 

 وقال إبراهيم التيمي    : كانت عشرين فرسا . وعن عكرمة    : كانت عشرين ألف فرس ، لها أجنحة . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( إذ عرض عليه بالعشي الصافنات الجياد   ) " والصافنات " : هي الخيل القائمة   [ ص: 89 ] على  ثلاث قوائم وأقامت واحدة على طرف الحافر من يد أو رجل ، يقال : صفن الفرس  يصفن صفونا : إذا قام على ثلاثة قوائم ، وقلب أحد حوافره . وقيل : الصافن  في اللغة القائم . وجاء في الحديث : " من سره أن يقوم له الرجال صفونا فليتبوأ مقعده من النار   " أي قياما . والجياد : الخيار السراع ، واحدها جواد . 

 وقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يريد الخيل السوابق . 
( فقال إني أحببت حب الخير عن ذكر ربي حتى توارت بالحجاب   ( 32 ) ردوها علي فطفق مسحا بالسوق والأعناق   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( فقال إني أحببت حب الخير    ) أي : آثرت حب الخير ، وأراد بالخير الخيل ، والعرب تعاقب بين الراء  واللام ، فتقول : ختلت الرجل وخترته أي : خدعته ، وسميت الخيل خيرا ؛ لأنه  معقود بنواصيها الخير : الأجر والمغنم . قال مقاتل    : حب الخير يعني المال ، فهي الخيل التي عرضت عليه . ( عن ذكر ربي   ) يعني : عن الصلاة وهي صلاة العصر ( حتى توارت بالحجاب   ) أي : توارت الشمس بالحجاب استترت بما يحجبها عن الأبصار ، يقال : الحاجب جبل دون قاف بمسيرة سنة ، والشمس تغرب من ورائه . 

 ( ردوها علي   ) أي : ردوا الخيل علي ، فردوها ، ( فطفق مسحا بالسوق والأعناق   ) قال أبو عبيدة    : " طفق يفعل " مثل " ما زال يفعل " ، والمراد بالمسح : القطع ، فجعل يضرب سوقها وأعناقها بالسيف ، هذا قول ابن عباس  ، والحسن  ، وقتادة  ، ومقاتل  ، وأكثر المفسرين ، وكان ذلك مباحا له ؛ لأن نبي الله لم يكن يقدم على محرم ، ولم يكن يتوب عن ذنب بذنب آخر . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : لم يعنفه الله على عقر الخيل إذا كان ذلك أسفا على ما فاته من فريضة ربه عز وجل .   [ ص: 90 ] 

 وقال بعضهم : إنه ذبحها ذبحا وتصدق بلحومها ، وكان الذبح على ذلك الوجه مباحا في شريعته . 

 وقال قوم : معناه أنه حبسها في سبيل الله ، وكوى سوقها وأعناقها بكي الصدقة . 

 وقال الزهري  ، وابن كيسان    : إنه كان يمسح سوقها وأعناقها بيده ، يكشف الغبار عنها حبا لها وشفقة عليها ، وهذا قول ضعيف ، والمشهور هو الأول . 

 وحكي عن علي  أنه قال في معنى قوله : " ردوها علي " يقول سليمان  بأمر  الله - عز وجل - للملائكة الموكلين بالشمس : " ردوها علي " يعني : الشمس ،  فردوها عليه حتى صلى العصر في وقتها ، وذلك أنه كان يعرض عليه الخيل لجهاد  عدو حتى توارت بالحجاب . 
( ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا ثم أناب   ( 34 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد فتنا سليمان   ) اختبرناه وابتليناه بسلب ملكه . 

 وكان سبب ذلك ما ذكر محمد بن إسحاق  عن  وهب بن منبه  قال : سمع سليمان    - عليه السلام - بمدينة في جزيرة من جزائر البحر يقال لها صيدون  ، بها ملك عظيم الشأن ، لم يكن للناس إليه سبيل لمكانه في البحر ، وكان الله قد آتى سليمان  في  ملكه سلطانا لا يمتنع عليه شيء في بر ولا بحر ، إنما يركب إليه الريح ،  فخرج إلى تلك المدينة تحمله الريح على ظهر الماء ، حتى نزل بها بجنوده من  الجن والإنس ، فقتل ملكها واستولى واستفاء وسبى ما فيها ، وأصاب فيما أصاب  بنتا لذلك الملك يقال لها : جرادة  ،  لم ير مثلها حسنا وجمالا فاصطفاها لنفسه ، ودعاها إلى الإسلام فأسلمت على  جفاء منها وقلة فقه ، وأحبها حبا لم يحبه شيئا من نسائه ، وكانت على  منزلتها عنده لا يذهب حزنها ولا يرقأ دمعها ، فشق ذلك علىسليمان  فقال  لها : ويحك ما هذا الحزن الذي لا يذهب ، والدمع الذي لا يرقأ ؟ قالت : إن  أبي أذكره وأذكر ملكه وما كان فيه وما أصابه فيحزنني ذلك ، قال سليمان    : فقد أبدلك الله به ملكا هو أعظم من ملكه ، وسلطانا هو أعظم من سلطانه ، وهداك للإسلام وهو خير من   [ ص: 91 ] ذلك  كله ، قالت : إن ذلك كذلك ، ولكني إذا ذكرته أصابني ما ترى من الحزن ، فلو  أنك أمرت الشياطين فصوروا صورته في داري التي أنا فيها أراها بكرة وعشيا  لرجوت أن يذهب ذلك حزني ، وأن يسلي عني بعض ما أجد في نفسي ، فأمر سليمان  الشياطين  ، فقال : مثلوا لها صورة أبيها في دارها حتى لا تنكر منه شيئا ، فمثلوه  لها حتى نظرت إلى أبيها بعينه إلا أنه لا روح فيه ، فعمدت إليه حين صنعوه  فأزرته وقمصته وعممته وردته بمثل ثيابه التي كان يلبس ، ثم كان إذا خرج سليمان  من دارها تغدو عليه في ولائدها حتى تسجد له ، ويسجدن له كما كانت تصنع به في ملكه ، وتروح كل عشية بمثل ذلك وسليمان  لا يعلم بشيء من ذلك أربعين صباحا ، وبلغ ذلك آصف بن برخيا  ، وكان صديقا ، وكان لا يرد عن أبواب سليمان  أي ساعة أراد دخول شيء من بيوته دخل ، حاضرا كان سليمان  أو  غائبا ، فأتاه فقال : يا نبي الله كبر سني ، ورق عظمي ، ونفد عمري ، وقد  حان مني الذهاب ، فقد أحببت أن أقوم مقاما قبل الموت أذكر فيه من مضى من  أنبياء الله وأثني عليهم بعلمي فيهم ، وأعلم الناس بعض ما كانوا يجهلون من  كثير من أمورهم فقال : افعل . فجمع له سليمان  الناس ، فقام فيهم خطيبا فذكر من مضى من أنبياء الله تعالى ، فأثنى على كل نبي بما فيه ، فذكر ما فضله الله حتى انتهى إلى سليمان  ،  فقال : ما أحلمك في صغرك ، وأورعك في صغرك ، وأفضلك في صغرك ، وأحكم أمرك  في صغرك ، وأبعدك من كل ما تكره في صغرك ، ثم انصرف ، فوجد سليمان    - عليه السلام - في نفسه من ذلك حتى ملأه غضبا ، فلما دخل سليمان  داره أرسل إليه ، فقال : يا آصف  ذكرت  من مضى من أنبياء الله ، فأثنيت عليهم خيرا في كل زمانهم ، وعلى كل حال من  أمرهم ، فلما ذكرتني جعلت تثني علي بخير في صغري ، وسكت عما سوى ذلك من  أمري في كبري ؟ فما الذي أحدثت في آخر أمري ؟ فقال : إن غير الله ليعبد في  دارك منذ أربعين صباحا في هوى امرأة ، فقال : في داري ؟ فقال : في دارك ،  قال : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون ، لقد عرفت أنك ما قلت الذي قلت إلا عن شيء  بلغك ، ثم رجع سليمان  إلى  داره وكسر ذلك الصنم ، وعاقب تلك المرأة وولائدها ، ثم أمر بثياب الطهرة  فأتي بها وهي ثياب لا يغزلها إلا الأبكار ، ولا ينسجها إلا الأبكار ، ولا  يغسلها إلا الأبكار ، لم تمسسها امرأة قد رأت الدم ، فلبسها ثم خرج إلى  فلاة من الأرض وحده ، فأمر برماد ففرش له ، ثم أقبل تائبا إلى الله - عز  وجل - حتى جلس على ذلك الرماد وتمعك فيه بثيابه تذللا لله تعالى ، وتضرعا  إليه يبكي ويدعو ، ويستغفر مما كان في داره ، فلم يزل كذلك يومه حتى أمسى ،  ثم رجع إلى داره ، وكانت له أم ولد يقال لها الأمينة ، كان إذا دخل مذهبه  أو أراد إصابة امرأة من نسائه وضع خاتمه عندها حتى يتطهر ، وكان لا يمس  خاتمه   [ ص: 92 ] إلا وهو طاهر ، وكان ملكه في خاتمه فوضعه يوما عندها ، ثم دخل مذهبه فأتاها الشيطان صاحب البحر ، واسمه صخر ، على صورة سليمان  لا تنكر منه شيئا ، فقال : خاتمي أمينة ! فناولته إياه ، فجعله في يده ثم خرج حتى جلس على سرير سليمان  ، وعكفت عليه الطير والجن والإنس ، وخرج سليمان  فأتى الأمينة وقد غيرت حاله ، وهيئته عند كل من رآه ، فقال : يا أمينة خاتمي ، قالت : من أنت ؟ قال : أنا سليمان بن داود  ، قالت : كذبت فقد جاء سليمان  فأخذ خاتمه وهو جالس على سرير ملكه ، فعرف سليمان  أن خطيئته قد أدركته ، فخرج فجعل يقف على الدار من دور بني إسرائيل  فيقول : أنا سليمان بن داود  ، فيحثون عليه التراب ويسبونه ، ويقولون انظروا إلى هذا المجنون ، أي شيء يقول يزعم أنه سليمان  ، فلما رأى سليمان  ذلك  عمد إلى البحر ، فكان ينقل الحيتان لأصحاب البحر إلى السوق فيعطونه كل يوم  سمكتين ، فإذا أمسى باع إحدى سمكتيه بأرغفة وشوى الأخرى فأكلها ، فمكث  بذلك أربعين صباحا عدة ما كان عبد الوثن في داره ، فأنكر آصف  وعظماء بني إسرائيل  حكم عدو الله الشيطان في تلك الأربعين ، فقال آصف    : يا معشر بني إسرائيل  هل رأيتم اختلاف حكم ابن داود  ما  رأيت ؟ قالوا : نعم ، قال : أمهلوني حتى أدخل على نسائه فأسألهن فهل  أنكرتن منه في خاصة أمره ما أنكرناه في عامة أمر الناس وعلانيته ، فدخل على  نسائه ، فقال : ويحكن هل أنكرتن من أمر ابن داود  ما  أنكرنا ؟ . فقلن : أشده ما يدع منا امرأة في دمها ولا يغتسل من الجنابة .  فقال : إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين ، ثم خرج على بني إسرائيل  فقال  : ما في الخاصة أعظم مما في العامة ، فلما مضى أربعون صباحا طار الشيطان  عن مجلسه ، ثم مر بالبحر فقذف الخاتم فيه ، فبلعته سمكة فأخذها بعض  الصيادين ، وقد عمل له سليمان  صدر يومه ذلك ، حتى إذا كان العشي أعطاه سمكتيه وأعطاه السمكة التي أخذت الخاتم ، فخرج سليمان  بسمكتيه  ، فباع التي ليس في بطنها الخاتم بالأرغفة ، ثم عمد إلى السمكة الأخرى  فبقرها ليشويها فاستقبله خاتمه في جوفها ، فأخذه فجعله في يده ، ووقع ساجدا  ، وعكفت عليه الطير والجن ، وأقبل عليه الناس ، وعرف الذي كان قد دخل عليه  لما كان قد حدث في داره ، فرجع إلى ملكه وأظهر التوبة من ذنبه ، وأمر  الشياطين فقال : ائتوني بصخر فطلبته الشياطين حتى أخذته ، فأتي به وجاءوا  له بصخرة فنقرها فأدخله فيها ثم شد عليه بأخرى ، ثم أوثقها بالحديد والرصاص  ، ثم أمر به فقذف في البحر . هذا حديث وهب    .   [ ص: 93 ] 

 وقال الحسن    : ما كان الله ليسلط الشيطان على نسائه . 

 وقال  السدي    : كان سبب فتنة سليمان  أنه كان له مائة امرأة ، وكانت امرأة منهن يقال لها جرادة  هي  آثر نسائه وآمنهن عنده ، وكان يأتمنها على خاتمه إذا أتى حاجته ، فقالت له  يوما : إن أخي كان بينه وبين فلان خصومة ، وأنا أحب أن تقضي له إذا جاءك ،  فقال : نعم ، ولم يفعل فابتلي بقوله ، فأعطاها خاتمه ودخل المخرج ، فجاء  الشيطان في صورته فأخذه وجلس على مجلس سليمان  ، وخرج سليمان     - عليه السلام - فسألها خاتمه فقالت : ألم تأخذه ؟ قال : لا . وخرج مكانه  ومكث الشيطان يحكم بين الناس أربعين يوما ، فأنكر الناس حكمه ، فاجتمع  قراء بني إسرائيل  وعلماؤهم حتى دخلوا على نسائه ، فقالوا : إنا قد أنكرنا هذا ، فإن كان سليمان  فقد  ذهب عقله ، فبكى النساء عند ذلك فأقبلوا حتى أحدقوا به ، ونشروا التوراة  فقرءوها فطار من بين أيديهم ، حتى وقع على شرفة ، والخاتم معه ، ثم طار حتى  ذهب إلى البحر ، فوقع الخاتم منه في البحر ، فابتلعه حوت ، وأقبل سليمان  حتى انتهى إلى صياد من صيادي البحر وهو جائع قد اشتد جوعه ، فاستطعمه من صيده ، وقال : إني أنا سليمان  ،  فقام إليه بعضهم فضربه بعصا فشجه ، فجعل يغسل دمه على شاطئ البحر ، فلام  الصيادون صاحبهم الذي ضربه ، وأعطوه سمكتين مما قد مذر عندهم ، فشق بطونهما  وجعل يغسلهما ، فوجد خاتمه في بطن إحداهما ، فلبسه فرد الله عليه ملكه  وبهاءه . 

 وحامت عليه الطير فعرف القوم أنه سليمان  ،  فقاموا يعتذرون مما صنعوا . فقال : ما أحمدكم على عذركم ولا ألومكم على ما  كان منكم ، هذا أمر كائن لا بد منه ، ثم جاء حتى أتى مملكته وأمر حتى أتي  بالشيطان الذي أخذ خاتمه وجعله في صندوق من حديد ، وأطبق عليه بقفل ، وختم  عليه بخاتمه ، وأمر به فألقي في البحر وهو حي كذلك حتى الساعة . 

 وفي بعض الروايات أن سليمان  لما افتتن سقط الخاتم من يده ، وكان فيه ملكه فأعاده سليمان  إلى يده فسقط فأيقن سليمان  بالفتنة ، فأتى آصف  فقال لسليمان     : إنك مفتون بذنبك ، والخاتم لا يتماسك في يدك أربعة عشر يوما ففر إلى  الله تائبا ، فإني أقوم مقامك ، وأسير بسيرتك إلى أن يتوب الله عليك ، ففر سليمان  هاربا إلى ربه ، وأخذ آصف  الخاتم ، فوضعه في أصبعه فثبت فهو   [ ص: 94 ] الجسد الذي قال الله تعالى : " وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا   " فأقام آصف  في ملكه يسير بسيرته أربعة عشر يوما إلى أن رد الله على سليمان  ملكه ، فجلس على كرسيه وأعاد الخاتم في يده فثبت . 

 وروي عن  سعيد بن المسيب  قال : احتجب سليمان  عن  الناس ثلاثة أيام ، فأوحى الله إليه احتجبت عن الناس ثلاثة أيام ؟ فلم  تنظر في أمور عبادي ؟ فابتلاه الله - عز وجل - فذكر حديث الخاتم وأخذ  الشيطان إياه كما روينا . 

 وقيل : قال سليمان  يوما  لأطوفن الليلة على نسائي كلهن ، فتأتي كل واحدة بابن يجاهد في سبيل الله ،  ولم يستثن ، فجامعهن فما خرج له منهن إلا شق مولود ، فجاءت به القابلة  فألقته على كرسيه ، فذلك قوله تعالى : " وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  ، حدثنا أبو الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " قال سليمان     : لأطوفن الليلة على تسعين امرأة ، كلهن تأتي بفارس يجاهد في سبيل الله ،  فقال له صاحبه : قل إن شاء الله ، فلم يقل إن شاء الله ، فطاف عليهن فلم  تحمل منهن إلا امرأة واحدة ، جاءت بشق رجل ، وايم الله الذي نفس محمد بيده  لو قال إن شاء الله لجاهدوا في سبيل الله فرسانا أجمعون   " 

وقال طاوس  عن  أبي هريرة    : لأطوفن الليلة بمائة امرأة ، قال له الملك : قل إن شاء الله ، فلم يقل ونسي   . وأشهر الأقاويل أن الجسد الذي ألقي على كرسيه هو صخر الجني ، فذلك قوله عز وجل : ( وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا ثم أناب   ) أي رجع إلى ملكه بعد أربعين يوما فلما رجع . 
( قال رب اغفر لي وهب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي إنك أنت الوهاب   ( 35 ) ) 

 ( قال رب اغفر لي وهب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي   ) قال مقاتل  وابن كيسان    : لا يكون لأحد من بعدي . قال عطاء بن أبي رباح    : يريد هب لي ملكا لا تسلبنيه في آخر عمري وتعطه غيري ، كما استلبته فيما مضى من عمري . 

 ( إنك أنت الوهاب   ) قيل : سأل ذلك ليكون آية لنبوته ، ودلالة على رسالته ، ومعجزة .   [ ص: 95 ] 

 وقيل : سأل ذلك ليكون علما على قبول توبته حيث أجاب الله دعاءه ورد إليه ملكه ، وزاد فيه . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : كان لسليمان  ملكا ولكنه أراد بقول : " لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي " تسخير الرياح والطير والشياطين ، بدليل ما بعده . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ،  حدثنا شعبة  ، عن محمد بن زياد  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن  عفريتا من الجن تفلت البارحة ليقطع علي صلاتي ، فأمكنني الله منه ، فأخذته  فأردت أن أربطه على سارية من سواري المسجد ، حتى تنظروا إليه كلكم ، فذكرت  دعوة أخي سليمان    " رب هب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي " فرددته خاسئا   .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (356)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ ص 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية36 إلى الاية70 

( فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره رخاء حيث أصاب   ( 36 ) والشياطين كل بناء وغواص   ( 37 ) وآخرين مقرنين في الأصفاد   ( 38 ) هذا عطاؤنا فامنن أو أمسك بغير حساب   ( 39 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره رخاء   ) لينة ليست بعاصفة ، ( حيث أصاب   ) حيث أراد تقول العرب : أصاب الصواب فأخطأ الجواب ، تريد أراد الصواب . 

 ) ( والشياطين ) أي : وسخرنا له الشياطين ، ( كل بناء   ) يبنون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل ، ) ( وغواص ) يستخرجون له اللآلئ من البحر ، وهو أول من استخرج اللؤلؤ من البحر . 

 ( وآخرين مقرنين في الأصفاد   ) مشدودين في القيود ، أي : وسخرنا له آخرين يعني : مردة الشياطين ، سخروا له حتى قرنهم في الأصفاد . 

 ( هذا عطاؤنا   ) أي قلنا له هذا عطاؤنا ( فامنن أو أمسك بغير حساب   ) المن : هو الإحسان إلى من لا يستثنيه ، معناه : أعط من شئت وأمسك عمن شئت بغير حساب لا حرج عليك فيما أعطيت وفيما أمسكت . 

قال الحسن    : ما أنعم الله على أحد نعمة إلا عليه تبعة إلا سليمان  فإنه إن أعطى أجر ، وإن   [ ص: 96 ] لم يعط لم يكن عليه تبعة   . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هذا في أمر الشياطين ، يعني : خل من شئت منهم ، وأمسك من شئت في وثاقك ، لا تبعة عليك فيما تتعاطاه .
( وإن له عندنا لزلفى وحسن مآب   ( 40 ) واذكر عبدنا أيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب   ( 41 ) اركض برجلك هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب   ( 42 ) ووهبنا له أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة منا وذكرى لأولي الألباب   ( 43 ) وخذ بيدك ضغثا فاضرب به ولا تحنث إنا وجدناه صابرا نعم العبد إنه أواب   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( وإن له عندنا لزلفى وحسن مآب   ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( واذكر عبدنا أيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب   ) بمشقة وضر . 

 قرأ أبو جعفر    : " بنصب " بضم النون والصاد ، وقرأ يعقوب بفتحهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم النون وسكون الصاد ، ومعنى الكل واحد . 

 قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : بنصب في الجسد ، وعذاب في المال ، وقد ذكرنا قصة أيوب ومدة بلائه في سورة الأنبياء عليهم السلام . 

 فلما انقضت مدة بلائه قيل له : ( اركض برجلك   ) اضرب برجلك الأرض ففعل فنبعت عين ماء ، ( هذا مغتسل    ) فأمره الله أن يغتسل منها ، ففعل فذهب كل داء كان بظاهره ، ثم مشى  أربعين خطوة ، فركض الأرض برجله الأخرى ، فنبعت عين أخرى ، ماء عذب بارد ،  فشرب منه ، فذهب كل داء كان بباطنه ، فقوله : " هذا مغتسل بارد " يعني :  الذي اغتسل منه ، ) ( وشراب ) أراد الذي شرب منه . 

 ( ووهبنا له أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة منا وذكرى لأولي الألباب وخذ بيدك ضغثا   ) وهو ملء الكف من الشجر أو الحشيش ، ( فاضرب به ولا تحنث   ) في يمينك ، وكان قد حلف أن يضرب امرأته مائة سوط ، فأمره الله أن يأخذ ضغثا يشتمل على مائة عود صغار ، ويضربها به ضربة   [ ص: 97 ] واحدة ، ( إنا وجدناه صابرا نعم العبد إنه أواب   ) .
( واذكر عبادنا إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أولي الأيدي والأبصار   ( 45 ) إنا أخلصناهم بخالصة ذكرى الدار   ( 46 ) وإنهم عندنا لمن المصطفين الأخيار   ( 47 ) واذكر إسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الأخيار   ( 48 ) هذا ذكر وإن للمتقين لحسن مآب   ( 49 ) ) 

 ( واذكر عبادنا   ) قرأ ابن كثير    " عبدنا " على التوحيد ، وقرأ الآخرون " عبادنا " بالجمع ، ( إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أولي الأيدي   ) قال ابن عباس    : أولي القوة في طاعة الله تعالى ( والأبصار ) في المعرفة بالله ، أي : البصائر في الدين ، قال قتادة  ومجاهد    : أعطوا قوة في العبادة ، وبصرا في الدين . 

 ( إنا أخلصناهم   ) اصطفيناهم ( بخالصة ذكرى الدار    ) قرأ أهل المدينة : " بخالصة " مضافا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتنوين ، فمن  أضاف فمعناه : أخلصناهم بذكر الدار الآخرة ، وأن يعملوا لها ، والذكرى :  بمعنى الذكر . قال مالك بن دينار    : نزعنا من قلوبهم حب الدنيا وذكرها ، وأخلصناهم بحب الآخرة وذكرها . 

 وقال قتادة    : كانوا يدعون إلى الآخرة وإلى الله عز وجل . 

 وقال  السدي    : أخلصوا بخوف الآخرة . 

 وقيل : معناه أخلصناهم بأفضل ما في الآخرة . 

 قال ابن زيد    : ومن قرأ بالتنوين فمعناه : بخلة خالصة ، وهي ذكرى الدار ، فيكون " ذكرى " الدار بدلا عن الخالصة . 

 وقيل : " أخلصناهم " : جعلناهم مخلصين بما أخبرنا عنهم من ذكر الآخرة . 

 [ ص: 98 ]   ( وإنهم عندنا لمن المصطفين الأخيار واذكر إسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الأخيار هذا ذكر   ) أي : هذا الذي يتلى عليكم ذكر ، أي : شرف ، وذكر جميل تذكرون به ( وإن للمتقين لحسن مآب   ) . 
( جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب   ( 50 ) متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكهة كثيرة وشراب   ( 51 ) وعندهم قاصرات الطرف أتراب   ( 52 ) هذا ما توعدون ليوم الحساب   ( 53 ) إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد   ( 54 ) هذا وإن للطاغين لشر مآب   ( 55 ) جهنم يصلونها فبئس المهاد   ( 56 ) هذا فليذوقوه حميم وغساق   ( 57 ) ) 

 ( جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب   ) أي : أبوابها مفتحة لهم . 

 ( متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكهة كثيرة وشراب وعندهم قاصرات الطرف أتراب   ) مستويات الأسنان ، بنات ثلاثة وثلاثين سنة ، واحدها ترب . وعن مجاهد  قال : متواخيات لا يتباغضن ولا يتغايرن . 

 ( هذا ما توعدون   ) قرأ ابن كثير    : " يوعدون " بالياء هاهنا ، وفي " ق " أي : ما يوعد المتقون ، وافق أبو عمرو  هاهنا ، وقرأ الباقون بالتاء فيهما ، أي : قل للمؤمنين : هذا ما توعدون ، ( ليوم الحساب   ) أي في يوم الحساب . 

 ( إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد   ) فناء وانقطاع . 

 ) ( هذا ) أي الأمر هذا ( وإن للطاغين   ) للكافرين ( لشر مآب   ) مرجع . 

 ( جهنم يصلونها   ) يدخلونها ( فبئس المهاد   ) . 

 ) ( هذا ) أي هذا العذاب ، ( فليذوقوه حميم وغساق   ) قال الفراء    : أي هذا حميم وغساق فليذوقوه ، والحميم : الماء الحار الذي انتهى حره .   [ ص: 99 ] 

 " وغساق " : قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي  وحفص     : " وغساق " حيث كان بالتشديد ، وخففها الآخرون ، فمن شدد جعله اسما على  فعال ، نحو الخباز والطباخ ، ومن خفف جعله اسما على فعال نحو العذاب . 

 واختلفوا في معنى الغساق ، قال ابن عباس    : هو الزمهرير يحرقهم ببرده ، كما تحرقهم النار بحرها . 

 وقال مقاتل  ومجاهد    : هو الذي انتهى برده . 

 وقيل : هو المنتن بلغة الترك . 

 وقال قتادة    : هو ما  يغسق أي : ما يسيل من القيح والصديد من جلود أهل النار ، ولحومهم ، وفروج  الزناة ، من قوله : غسقت عينه إذا انصبت ، والغسقان الانصباب . 
( وآخر من شكله أزواج   ( 58 ) هذا فوج مقتحم معكم لا مرحبا بهم إنهم صالوا النار   ( 59 ) قالوا بل أنتم لا مرحبا بكم أنتم قدمتموه لنا فبئس القرار   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( وآخر ) قرأ أهل البصرة     : " وأخر " بضم الألف على جمع أخرى ، مثل : الكبرى والكبر ، واختاره أبو عبيدة  لأنه نعته بالجمع ، فقال : أزواج ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الهمزة مشبعة على الواحد ، ( من شكله   ) مثله أي : مثل الحميم والغساق ، ) ( أزواج ) أي : أصناف أخر من العذاب . 

 ( هذا فوج مقتحم معكم   ) قال ابن عباس     : " هذا " هو أن القادة إذا دخلوا النار ثم دخل بعدهم الأتباع قالت  الخزنة للقادة هذا يعني : الأتباع ، فوج : جماعة مقتحم معكم النار ، أي :  داخلوها كما أنتم دخلتموها . والفوج : القطيع من الناس وجمعه أفواج ،  والاقتحام الدخول في الشيء رميا بنفسه فيه . قال الكلبي    : إنهم يضربون بالمقامع حتى يوقعوا أنفسهم في النار خوفا من تلك المقامع ، فقالت القادة : ( لا مرحبا بهم   ) يعني : بالأتباع ، ( إنهم صالوا النار   ) أي : داخلوها كما صلينا . 

 ) ( قالوا ) فقال الأتباع للقادة : ( بل أنتم لا مرحبا بكم    ) والمرحب والرحب : السعة ، تقول العرب : مرحبا وأهلا وسهلا أي : أتيت  رحبا وسعة ، وتقول : لا مرحبا بك ، أي : لا رحبت عليك الأرض . ( أنتم قدمتموه لنا    ) يقول الأتباع للقادة : أنتم بدأتم بالكفر قبلنا ، وشرعتم وسننتموه لنا .  وقيل : أنتم قدمتم هذا العذاب لنا ، بدعائكم إيانا إلى الكفر ، ( فبئس القرار   ) أي : فبئس دار القرار جهنم . 
  [ ص: 100 ]   ) ( قالوا ربنا من قدم لنا هذا فزده عذابا ضعفا في النار   ( 61 ) وقالوا ما لنا لا نرى رجالا كنا نعدهم من الأشرار   ( 62 ) أأتخذناهم سخريا أم زاغت عنهم الأبصار   ( 63 ) إن ذلك لحق تخاصم أهل النار   ( 64 ) قل إنما أنا منذر وما من إله إلا الله الواحد القهار   ( 65 ) ) 

 ( قالوا ) يعني : الأتباع ( ربنا من قدم لنا هذا   ) أي : شرعه وسنه لنا ، ( فزده عذابا ضعفا في النار   ) أي : ضعف عليه العذاب في النار . قال ابن مسعود    : يعني حيات وأفاعي . 

 ) ( وقالوا ) يعني صناديد قريش  وهم في النار ، ( ما لنا لا نرى رجالا كنا نعدهم   ) في الدنيا ، ( من الأشرار   ) يعنون فقراء المؤمنين : عمارا  ، وخبابا ،  وصهيبا  ، وبلالا  وسلمان  رضي الله عنهم . ثم ذكروا أنهم كانوا يسخرون من هؤلاء ، فقالوا : 

 ) ( أتخذناهم سخريا ) قرأ أهل البصرة ، وحمزة  ،  والكسائي    : " من الأشرار اتخذناهم " وصل ، ويكسرون الألف عند الابتداء ، وقرأ الآخرون بقطع الألف وفتحها على الاستفهام . 

 قال أهل المعاني : القراءة الأولى أولى ; لأنهم علموا أنهم اتخذوهم سخريا  فلا يستقيم الاستفهام ، وتكون " أم " على هذه القراءة بمعنى " بل " ومن فتح  الألف قال : هو على اللفظ لا على المعنى ليعادل " أم " في قوله ( أم زاغت عنهم الأبصار   ) قال الفراء     : هذا من الاستفهام الذي معناه التوبيخ والتعجب " أم زاغت " أي مالت "  عنهم الأبصار " . ومجاز الآية : ما لنا لا نرى هؤلاء الذين اتخذناهم سخريا  لم يدخلوا معنا النار أم دخلوها فزاغت عنهم أبصارنا ، فلم نرهم حين دخلوها .  

 وقيل : أم هم في النار ولكن احتجبوا عن أبصارنا 

 وقال ابن كيسان : أم كانوا خيرا منا ولكن نحن لا نعلم ، فكانت أبصارنا  تزيغ عنهم في الدنيا فلا نعدهم شيئا . ) ( إن ذلك ) الذي ذكرت ) ( لحق ) ثم  بين فقال : ( تخاصم أهل النار   ) أي : تخاصم أهل النار في النار لحق . 

 ) ( قل ) يا محمد  لمشركي مكة  ، ( إنما أنا منذر   ) مخوف ( وما من إله إلا الله الواحد القهار   ) . 
[ ص: 101 ]   ( رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما العزيز الغفار   ( 66 ) قل هو نبأ عظيم   ( 67 ) أنتم عنه معرضون   ( 68 ) ما كان لي من علم بالملإ الأعلى إذ يختصمون   ( 69 ) إن يوحى إلي إلا أنما أنا نذير مبين   ( 70 ) ) 

 ) ( رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما العزيز الغفار   ) . 

 ) ( قل ) يا محمد  ، ) ( هو ) يعني : القرآن ، ( نبأ عظيم   ) قاله ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد  ، وقتادة  ، وقيل : يعني : القيامة كقوله : " عم يتساءلون عن النبأ العظيم   " ( النبأ : 1 - 2 ) . 

 ( أنتم عنه معرضون ما كان لي من علم بالملإ الأعلى   ) يعني : الملائكة ، ( إذ يختصمون   ) يعني : في شأن آدم  عليه السلام ، حين قال الله تعالى : " إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها   " ( البقرة : 30 ) . 

 ( إن يوحى إلي إلا أنما أنا نذير مبين   ) قال الفراء    : إن شئت جعلت " أنما " في موضع رفع ، أي : ما يوحى إلي إلا الإنذار ، وإن شئت جعلت المعنى : ما يوحى إلي إلا أني نذير مبين . 

 وقرأ أبو جعفر    : " إنما " بكسر الألف ؛ لأن الوحي قول . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا هشام بن عمار  ، حدثنا صدقة بن خالد ،  حدثنا عبدالرحمن بن يزيد بن جابر  ، قال مر بنا خالد بن اللجلاج  ، فدعاه مكحول  فقال : يا إبراهيم  حدثنا حديث عبد الرحمن بن عائش  ، قال : سمعت عبد الرحمن بن عائش الحضرمي  يقول : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " رأيت  ربي - عز وجل - في أحسن صورة ، فقال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى يا محمد ؟  قلت : أنت أعلم أي رب ، مرتين ، قال : فوضع كفه بين كتفي فوجدت بردها بين  ثديي ، فعلمت ما في السماء والأرض " . قال : ثم تلا هذه الآية " وكذلك نري إبراهيم ملكوت السماوات والأرض وليكون من الموقنين    " ( الأنعام : 75 ) ثم قال : فيم يختصم الملأ الأعلى يا محمد ؟ قلت : في  الكفارات ، قال : وما هن ؟ قلت : المشي على الأقدام إلى الجماعات ، والجلوس  في المساجد خلف الصلوات ، وإبلاغ الوضوء أماكنه في المكاره ، قال : ومن  يفعل ذلك يعش بخير ويمت بخير ، ويكن من خطيئته كيوم ولدته أمه ، ومن  الدرجات إطعام الطعام ،   [ ص: 102 ] وبذل  السلام ، وأن يقوم بالليل والناس نيام . قال : قل اللهم إني أسألك الطيبات  ، وترك المنكرات ، وحب المساكين ، وأن تغفر لي ، وترحمني ، وتتوب علي ،  وإذا أردت فتنة في قوم فتوفني غير مفتون ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : تعلموهن ، فوالذي نفس محمد بيده إنهن لحق   " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (357)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الزُّمَرِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
**الاية1 إلى الاية10 

( إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من طين   ( 71 ) فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين   ( 72 ) فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون   ( 73 ) إلا إبليس استكبر وكان من الكافرين   ( 74 ) قال ياإبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي أستكبرت أم كنت من العالين   ( 75 ) قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين   ( 76 ) قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم   ( 77 ) وإن عليك لعنتي إلى يوم الدين   ( 78 ) قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون   ( 79 ) قال فإنك من المنظرين   ( 80 ) إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم   ( 81 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من طين   ) يعني : آدم  عليه السلام . 

 ( فإذا سويته   ) أتممت خلقه ، ( ونفخت  فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون إلا إبليس استكبر  وكان من الكافرين قال يا إبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي أستكبرت   ) . ألف استفهام دخلت على ألف الوصل ( أم كنت من العالين    ) المتكبرين . استفهام توبيخ وإنكار ، يقول : أستكبرت بنفسك حتى أبيت  السجود ؟ أم كنت من القوم الذين يتكبرون فتكبرت عن السجود لكونك منهم ؟ 

 ( قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين قال فاخرج منها   ) أي : من الجنة ، وقيل : من السماوات . وقال الحسن   وأبو العالية    : أي من الخلقة التي أنت فيها . قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : هذا تأويل صحيح لأن إبليس تجبر وافتخر بالخلقة ، فغير الله خلقته ، فاسود وقبح بعد حسنه ، ( فإنك رجيم   ) مطرود . 

 ( وإن عليك لعنتي إلى يوم الدين قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون قال فإنك من المنظرين إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم   ) ، وهو النفخة الأولى . 

 [ ص: 103 ] 
( قال فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين   ( 82 ) إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين   ( 83 ) قال فالحق والحق أقول   ( 84 ) لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين   ( 85 ) قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين   ( 86 ) إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين   ( 87 ) ولتعلمن نبأه بعد حين   ( 88 ) ) 

 ) ( قال فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين قال فالحق والحق أقول   ) قرأ عاصم  وحمزة  ويعقوب : " فالحق " برفع القاف على الابتداء ، وخبره محذوف تقديره : الحق مني ، ونصب الثانية أي : وأنا أقول الحق ، قاله مجاهد  ،  وقرأ الآخرون بنصبهما ، واختلفوا في وجههما ، قيل : نصب الأولى على  الإغراء كأنه قال : الزم الحق ، والثاني بإيقاع القول عليه أي : أقول الحق .  وقيل : الأول قسم ، أي : فبالحق وهو الله - عز وجل - فانتصب بنزع الخافض ،  وهو حرف الصفة ، وانتصاب الثاني بإيقاع القول عليه . وقيل : الثاني تكرار  القسم ، أقسم الله بنفسه . 

 ( لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين قل ما أسألكم عليه   ) على تبليغ الرسالة ( من أجر   ) جعل ، ( وما أنا من المتكلفين   ) المتقولين القرآن من تلقاء نفسي ، وكل من قال شيئا من تلقاء نفسه فقد تكلف له . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا جرير  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن أبي الضحى  ، عن مسروق  قال : دخلنا على  عبد الله بن مسعود  فقال  : يا أيها الناس من علم شيئا فليقل به ، ومن لم يعلم فليقل : الله أعلم ،  فإن من العلم أن يقول لما لا يعلم : الله أعلم . قال الله تعالى لنبيه : " قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين   "   . 

 قوله ) ( إن هو ) ما هو ، يعني : القرآن ) ( إلا ذكر ) موعظة ، ) ( للعالمين ) للخلق أجمعين . 

 ) ( ولتعلمن ) أنتم يا كفار مكة  ، ) ( نبأه ) خبر صدقه ، ) ( بعد حين ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : بعد الموت . وقال عكرمة    : يعني يوم القيامة . وقال الكلبي    : من بقي علم ذلك إذا ظهر أمره وعلا ، ومن مات علمه بعد موته . قال الحسن    : ابن آدم  عند الموت يأتيك الخبر اليقين . 
سُورَةُ الزُّمَرِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا قَوْلُهُ ( قُلْ يَاعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ   ) الْآيَةَ . 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ) ( تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   ( 1 ) إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ   ( 2 ) أَلَا  لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ  أَوْلِيَاءَ مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ  زُلْفَى إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ   ( 3 ) ) 

 ( تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ   ) أَيْ : هَذَا تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ . وَقِيلَ : تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مُبْتَدَأٌ وَخَبَرُهُ : ( مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   ) أَيْ : تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ لَا مِنْ غَيْرِهِ . 

 ( إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ   ) قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : لَمْ نُنْزِلْهُ بَاطِلًا لِغَيْرِ شَيْءٍ ، ( فَاعْبُدِ اللَّهَ مُخْلِصًا لَهُ الدِّينَ   ) الطَّاعَةَ . 

 ( أَلَا لِلَّهِ الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ   ) قَالَ قَتَادَةُ     : شَهَادَةُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ . وَقِيلَ : لَا يَسْتَحِقُّ  الدِّينَ الْخَالِصَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَقِيلَ : الدِّينُ الْخَالِصُ مِنَ  الشَّرَكِ هُوَ لِلَّهِ . 

 ( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ   ) أَيْ : مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ، ) ( أَوْلِيَاءَ ) يَعْنِي : الْأَصْنَامَ ، ( مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ   ) أَيْ قَالُوا : مَا نَعْبُدُهُمْ ، ( إِلَّا لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى   ) وَكَذَلِكَ قَرَأَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

 [ ص: 108 ] قَالَ قَتَادَةُ     : وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ : مَنْ رَبُّكُمْ ، وَمَنْ  خَلَقَكُمْ ، وَمَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ ؟ قَالُوا : اللَّهُ  ، فَيُقَالُ لَهُمْ : فَمَا مَعْنَى عِبَادَتِكُمُ الْأَوْثَانَ ؟ قَالُوا  : لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ زُلْفَى ، أَيْ : قُرْبَى ، وَهُوَ اسْمٌ  أُقِيمَ فِي مَقَامِ الْمَصْدَرِ ، كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : إِلَّا  لِيُقَرِّبُونَا إِلَى اللَّهِ تَقْرِيبًا وَيَشْفَعُوا لَنَا عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ ، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ   ) يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ( فِي مَا هُمْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ   ) مِنْ أَمْرِ الدِّينِ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ كَاذِبٌ كَفَّارٌ    ) لَا يُرْشِدُ لِدِينِهِ مَنْ كَذَبَ فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْآلِهَةَ  تَشْفَعُ وَكَفَى بِاتِّخَاذِ الْآلِهَةِ دُونَهُ كَذِبًا وَكُفْرًا 
( لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا لاصطفى مما يخلق ما يشاء سبحانه هو الله الواحد القهار   ( 4 ) خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ألا هو العزيز الغفار   ( 5 ) خلقكم  من نفس واحدة ثم جعل منها زوجها وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج يخلقكم  في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق في ظلمات ثلاث ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك  لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون   ( 6 ) ) 

 ( لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا لاصطفى   ) لاختار ، ( مما يخلق ما يشاء   ) يعني : الملائكة ، كما قال : " لو أردنا أن نتخذ لهوا لاتخذناه من لدنا   " ( الأنبياء - 17 ) ثم نزه نفسه فقال : ) ( سبحانه ) تنزيها له عن ذلك ، وعما لا يليق بطهارته ، ( هو الله الواحد القهار   ) . 

 ( خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل   ) قال قتادة    : يغشي هذا هذا ، كما قال : " يغشي الليل النهار   " ( الأعراف - 54 ) وقيل : يدخل أحدهما على الآخر كما قال : " يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل   " ( الحج - 61 ) . 

 وقال الحسن  ، والكلبي     : ينقص من الليل فيزيد في النهار ، وينقص من النهار فيزيد في الليل ، فما  نقص من الليل دخل في النهار ، وما نقص من النهار دخل في الليل . ومنتهى  النقصان تسع ساعات ، ومنتهى الزيادة خمس عشرة ساعة ، وأصل التكوير اللف  والجمع ، ومنه : كور العمامة . ( وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ألا هو العزيز الغفار   ) . 

 ( خلقكم من نفس واحدة   ) يعني : آدم  ، ( ثم جعل منها زوجها   ) يعني حواء ، ( وأنزل لكم من الأنعام   ) معنى الإنزال هاهنا : الإحداث والإنشاء كقوله تعالى : " أنزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سوآتكم   " ( الأعراف - 26 ) .   [ ص: 109 ] 

 وقيل : إنه أنزل الماء الذي هو سبب نبات القطن الذي يكون منه اللباس ، وسبب النبات الذي تبقى به الأنعام . 

 وقيل : " وأنزل لكم من الأنعام " جعلها لكم نزلا ورزقا . ( ثمانية أزواج   ) أصناف ، تفسيرها في سورة الأنعام ( يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق   ) نطفة ثم علقة ثم مضغة ، كما قال الله تعالى : " وقد خلقكم أطوارا   " ( نوح - 14 ) ( في ظلمات ثلاث   ) قال ابن عباس    : ظلمة البطن ، وظلمة الرحم ، وظلمة المشيمة ( ذلكم الله   ) الذي خلق هذه الأشياء ، ( ربكم له الملك لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون   ) عن طريق الحق بعد هذا البيان . 
( إن  تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر وإن تشكروا يرضه لكم ولا  تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون إنه عليم  بذات الصدور   ( 7 ) وإذا  مس الإنسان ضر دعا ربه منيبا إليه ثم إذا خوله نعمة منه نسي ما كان يدعو  إليه من قبل وجعل لله أندادا ليضل عن سبيله قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من  أصحاب النار   ( 8 ) ) 

 ) ( إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر   ) قال ابن عباس   والسدي    : لا يرضى لعباده المؤمنين الكفر ، وهم الذين قال الله تعالى : " إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان   " ( الحجر - 42 ) فيكون عاما في اللفظ خاصا في المعنى ، كقوله تعالى : " عينا يشرب بها عباد الله   " ( الإنسان - 6 ) يريد بعض العباد ، وأجراه قوم على العموم ، وقالوا : لا يرضى لأحد من عباده الكفر . 

 ومعنى الآية : لا يرضى لعباده أن يكفروا به . يروى ذلك عن قتادة  ، وهو قول السلف ، قالوا : كفر الكافر غير مرضي لله عز وجل ، وإن كان بإرادته . ( وإن تشكروا   ) تؤمنوا بربكم وتطيعوه ، ( يرضه لكم   ) فيثيبكم عليه . قرأ أبو عمرو    : " يرضه لكم " ساكنة الهاء ، ويختلسها أهل المدينة  وعاصم  وحمزة  ، والباقون بالإشباع ) . ( ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ) . 

 ( وإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعا ربه منيبا إليه   ) راجعا إليه مستغيثا به ، ( ثم إذا خوله نعمة منه   ) أعطاه نعمة منه ، ) ( نسي ) ترك ( ما كان يدعو إليه من قبل   ) أي : نسي الضر الذي   [ ص: 110 ] كان يدعو الله إلى كشفه ، ( وجعل لله أندادا   ) يعني : الأوثان ، ( ليضل عن سبيله   ) ليزل عن دين الله . 

 ) ( قل ) لهذا الكافر : ( تمتع بكفرك قليلا   ) في الدنيا إلى أجلك ، ( إنك من أصحاب النار   ) قيل : نزلت في عتبة بن ربيعة  ، وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في أبي حذيفة بن المغيرة المخزومي    . وقيل : عام في كل كافر . 
( أم من هو قانت آناء الليل ساجدا وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون إنما يتذكر أولو الألباب   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( أم من هو قانت   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع  وحمزة    : " أمن " بتخفيف الميم ، وقرأ الآخرون بتشديدها ، فمن شدد فله وجهان : 

 أحدهما : أن تكون الميم في " أم " صلة ، فيكون معنى الكلام استفهاما  وجوابه محذوفا مجازه : أمن هو قانت كمن هو غير قانت ؟ كقوله : " أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام   " ( الزمر - 22 ) يعني كمن لم يشرح صدره . 

 والوجه الآخر : أنه عطف على الاستفهام مجازه : الذي جعل لله أندادا خير  أمن هو قانت ؟ . ومن قرأ بالتخفيف فهو ألف استفهام دخلت على من ، معناه :  أهذا كالذي جعل لله أندادا ؟ 

 وقيل : الألف في " أمن " بمعنى حرف النداء ، تقديره : يا من هو قانت ،  والعرب تنادي بالألف كما تنادي بالياء ، فتقول : أبني فلان ويا بني فلان ،  فيكون معنى الآية : قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من أصحاب النار ، يا من هو  قانت ( آناء الليل   ) إنك من أهل الجنة ، قاله ابن عباس    . 

 وفي رواية عطاء    : نزلت في  أبي بكر الصديق    . 

 وقال الضحاك    : نزلت في أبي بكر  وعمر    - رضي الله عنهما - .   [ ص: 111 ] 

 وعن ابن عمر  أنها نزلت في عثمان . 

 وعن الكلبي  أنها نزلت في ابن مسعود  وعمار  وسلمان    . 

 والقانت : المقيم على الطاعة . قال ابن عمر    : " القنوت " : قراءة القرآن وطول القيام ، و " آناء الليل " : ساعاته ، ( ساجدا وقائما   ) يعني : في الصلاة ، ( يحذر الآخرة   ) يخاف الآخرة ، ( ويرجو رحمة ربه   ) يعني : كمن لا يفعل شيئا من ذلك ، ( قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون   ) قيل : " الذين يعلمون " عمار  ، " والذين لا يعلمون " : أبو حذيفة المخزومي  ، ( إنما يتذكر أولو الألباب   ) . 

( قل ياعبادي الذين آمنوا اتقوا ربكم للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا حسنة وأرض الله واسعة إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( قل ياعباد الذين آمنوا اتقوا ربكم   ) بطاعته واجتناب معصيته ، ( للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا   ) أي : آمنوا وأحسنوا العمل ، ) ( حسنة ) يعني : الجنة ، قاله مقاتل    . وقال  السدي    : في هذه الدنيا حسنة يعني : الصحة والعافية ، ( وأرض الله واسعة   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني ارتحلوا من مكة    . وفيه حث على الهجرة من البلد الذي يظهر فيه المعاصي . 

 وقيل : نزلت في مهاجري الحبشة    . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : من أمر بالمعاصي فليهرب . ( إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب   ) الذين صبروا على دينهم فلم يتركوه للأذى . 

 وقيل : نزلت في  جعفر بن أبي طالب  وأصحابه ، حيث لم يتركوا دينهم لما اشتد بهم البلاء وصبروا وهاجروا . 

قال علي    - رضي الله عنه - : كل مطيع يكال له كيلا ويوزن له وزنا إلا الصابرون ، فإنه يحثى لهم حثيا   . 

 ويروى : " يؤتى بأهل البلاء فلا ينصب لهم ميزان ولا ينشر لهم ديوان ، ويصب عليهم الأجر صبا بغير حساب ، قال الله تعالى : ( إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب   ) حتى يتمنى أهل العافية في الدنيا أن أجسادهم تقرض بالمقاريض مما يذهب به أهل البلاء من الفضل . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (358)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الزُّمَرِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية11 إلى الاية36 


[ ص: 112 ]   ( قل إني أمرت أن أعبد الله مخلصا له الدين   ( 11 ) وأمرت لأن أكون أول المسلمين   ( 12 ) قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 13 ) قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني   ( 14 ) فاعبدوا ما شئتم من دونه قل إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين   ( 15 ) لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار ومن تحتهم ظلل ذلك يخوف الله به عباده ياعباد فاتقون   ( 16 ) والذين اجتنبوا الطاغوت أن يعبدوها وأنابوا إلى الله لهم البشرى فبشر عبادي   ( 17 ) ) 

 ) ( قل إني أمرت أن أعبد الله مخلصا له الدين   ) مخلصا له التوحيد لا أشرك به شيئا . 

 ( وأمرت لأن أكون أول المسلمين   ) من هذه الأمة . 

 ( قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي   ) وعبدت غيره ، ( عذاب يوم عظيم   ) وهذا حين دعي إلى دين آبائه . 

 ( قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني فاعبدوا ما شئتم من دونه   ) أمر توبيخ وتهديد ، كقوله : " اعملوا ما شئتم   " ( فصلت - 40 ) . ( قل إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم   ) أزواجهم وخدمهم ، ( يوم القيامة   ) قال ابن عباس     : وذلك أن الله جعل لكل إنسان منزلا في الجنة وأهلا فمن عمل بطاعة الله  كان ذلك المنزل والأهل له ، ومن عمل بمعصية الله دخل النار ، وكان ذلك  المنزل والأهل لغيره ممن عمل بطاعة الله . وقيل : خسران النفس بدخول النار ،  وخسران الأهل بأن يفرق بينه وبين أهله ، ( ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين   ) . 

 ( لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار   ) أطباق سرادقات من النار ودخانها ، ( ومن تحتهم ظلل   ) فراش ومهاد من نار إلى أن ينتهي إلى القعر ، وسمى الأسفل ظللا ؛ لأنها ظلل لمن تحتهم ، نظيرها قوله - عز وجل - : " لهم من جهنم مهاد ومن فوقهم غواش   " ( الأعراف - 41 ) . 

 ( ذلك يخوف الله به عباده ياعباد فاتقون   ) . 

 ( والذين اجتنبوا الطاغوت   ) الأوثان ( أن يعبدوها وأنابوا إلى الله   ) رجعوا إلى عبادة الله ، ( لهم البشرى   ) في الدنيا ، والجنة في العقبى ) ( فبشر عباد ) . 
( الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه أولئك الذين هداهم الله وأولئك هم أولو الألباب   ( 18 ) أفمن حق عليه كلمة العذاب أفأنت تنقذ من في النار   ( 19 ) لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم لهم غرف من فوقها غرف مبنية تجري من تحتها الأنهار وعد الله لا يخلف الله الميعاد   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( الذين يستمعون القول   ) القرآن ،   [ ص: 113 ]   ( فيتبعون أحسنه   ) قال  السدي     : أحسن ما يؤمرون فيعملون به . وقيل : هو أن الله تعالى ذكر في القرآن  الانتصار من الظالم وذكر العفو ، والعفو أحسن الأمرين . وقيل : ذكر العزائم  والرخص فيتبعون الأحسن وهو العزائم . وقيل : يستمعون القرآن وغير القرآن  فيتبعون القرآن . 

 وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : آمن أبو بكر  بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فجاءه عثمان  ،  وعبد الرحمن بن عوف  ، وطلحة  ، والزبير  ،  وسعد بن أبي وقاص  ،  وسعيد بن زيد  ، فسألوه فأخبرهم بإيمانه فآمنوا ، فنزلت فيهم : " فبشر عبادي الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه   " وكله حسن . )   ( أولئك الذين هداهم الله وأولئك هم أولو الألباب   ) . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : نزلت " والذين اجتنبوا الطاغوت   " الآيتان ، في ثلاثة نفر كانوا في الجاهلية يقولون : لا إله إلا الله : زيد بن عمرو بن نفيل  ،  وأبي ذر الغفاري  ،  وسلمان الفارسي    . والأحسن : قول لا إله إلا الله . 

 ( أفمن حق عليه كلمة العذاب   ) قال ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - : من سبق في علم الله أنه من أهل النار . وقيل : كلمة  العذاب قوله : " لأملأن جهنم " ، وقيل : قوله : " هؤلاء في النار ولا  أبالي " . ( أفأنت تنقذ من في النار   ) أي : لا تقدر عليه . قال ابن عباس    : يريد أبا لهب  وولده . 

 ( لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم لهم غرف من فوقها غرف مبنية   ) أي : منازل في الجنة رفيعة ، وفوقها منازل أرفع منها ، ( تجري من تحتها الأنهار وعد الله لا يخلف الله الميعاد   ) أي : وعدهم الله تلك الغرف والمنازل وعدا لا يخلفه .   [ ص: 114 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثني عبد العزيز بن عبد الله  ، حدثني مالك  عن صفوان بن سليم  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " إن أهل الجنة يتراءون أهل الغرف من فوقهم كما تتراءون الكوكب الدري  الغابر في الأفق من المشرق والمغرب لتفاضل ما بينهم " ، قالوا : يا رسول  الله تلك منازل الأنبياء لا يبلغها غيرهم ، قال : " بلى - والذي نفسي بيده -  رجال آمنوا بالله وصدقوا المرسلين   " . 
( ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض ثم يخرج به زرعا مختلفا ألوانه ثم يهيج فتراه مصفرا ثم يجعله حطاما إن في ذلك لذكرى لأولي الألباب   ( 21 ) أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على نور من ربه فويل للقاسية قلوبهم من ذكر الله أولئك في ضلال مبين   ( 22 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه   ) أدخل ذلك الماء ، ) ( ينابيع ) عيونا وركايا ) ( في الأرض   ) قال الشعبي    : كل ماء في الأرض فمن السماء نزل ، ( ثم يخرج به   ) أي : بالماء ( زرعا مختلفا ألوانه   ) أحمر وأصفر وأخضر ، ) ( ثم يهيج   ) ييبس ) ( فتراه ) بعد خضرته ونضرته ، ( مصفرا ثم يجعله حطاما   ) فتاتا متكسرا ، ( إن في ذلك لذكرى لأولي الألباب   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام   ) وسعه لقبول الحق ، ( فهو على نور من ربه   ) ليس كمن أقسى الله قلبه . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا ابن فنجويه  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد بن شيبة  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن الحسن بن يزيد الموصلي  ببغداد  ، حدثنا أبو فروة واسمه يزيد بن محمد  ، حدثني أبي عن أبيه ، حدثنا  زيد بن أبي أنيسة  ، عن عمرو بن مرة  ، عن عبد الله بن الحارث  ، عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : تلا  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على  نور من ربه ) قلنا : يا رسول الله كيف انشراح صدره ؟   [ ص: 115 ] قال  : " إذا دخل النور القلب انشرح وانفسح " قلنا : يا رسول الله فما علامة  ذلك ؟ قال : " الإنابة إلى دار الخلود ، والتجافي عن دار الغرور ، والتأهب  للموت قبل نزول الموت   " . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فويل للقاسية قلوبهم من ذكر الله أولئك في ضلال مبين   ) قال مالك بن دينار    : ما ضرب عبد بعقوبة أعظم من قسوة قلب ، وما غضب الله - عز وجل - على قوم إلا نزع منهم الرحمة   . 
( الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها مثاني تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد   ( 23 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها    ) يشبه بعضه بعضا في الحسن ، ويصدق بعضه بعضا ليس فيه تناقض ولا اختلاف .  ) ( مثاني ) يثنى فيه ذكر الوعد والوعيد ، والأمر والنهي ، والأخبار  والأحكام ، ) ( تقشعر ) تضطرب وتشمئز ، ( منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم   ) والاقشعرار تغير في جلد الإنسان عند الوجل والخوف ، وقيل : المراد من الجلود القلوب ، أي : قلوب الذين يخشون ربهم . ( ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله    ) أي : لذكر الله ، أي : إذا ذكرت آيات العذاب اقشعرت جلود الخائفين لله ،  وإذا ذكرت آيات الرحمة لانت وسكنت قلوبهم ، كما قال الله تعالى : " ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب   " ( الرعد - 28 ) . 

 وحقيقة المعنى : أن قلوبهم تقشعر من الخوف ، وتلين عند الرجاء . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد  ، حدثنا موسى بن محمد بن علي  ، حدثنا محمد بن عبدوس بن كامل  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن عبد الحميد الحماني  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن محمد  عن يزيد بن الهاد  ، عن  محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي  ، عن أم كلثوم بنت العباس  ، عن  العباس بن عبد المطلب  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا اقشعر جلد العبد من خشية الله تحاتت عنه ذنوبه كما يتحات عن الشجرة اليابسة ورقها   " .   [ ص: 116 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد  ، حدثنا أحمد بن جعفر بن حمدان  ، حدثنا موسى بن إسحاق الأنصاري  ، حدثنا محمد بن معاوية  ، حدثنا الليث بن سعد  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهاد  بهذا الإسناد ، وقال : " إذا اقشعر جلد العبد من خشية الله حرمه الله على النار   " . 

 قال قتادة    : هذا نعت  أولياء الله نعتهم الله بأن تقشعر جلودهم وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ، ولم  ينعتهم بذهاب عقولهم والغشيان عليهم ، إنما ذلك في أهل البدع ، وهو من  الشيطان . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه  ، ثنا ابن شيبة  ، حدثنا حمدان بن داود  ، حدثنا سلمة بن شيبة  ، حدثنا خلف بن سلمة  ، حدثنا هشيم  عن حصين  عن عبد الله بن عروة بن الزبير  قال : قلت لجدتي أسماء بنت أبي بكر     : كيف كان أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفعلون إذا قرئ عليهم  القرآن ؟ قالت : كانوا كما نعتهم الله - عز وجل - تدمع أعينهم وتقشعر  جلودهم ، قال : فقلت لها : إن ناسا اليوم إذا قرئ عليهم القرآن خر أحدهم  مغشيا عليه ، فقالت : أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم   . 

 وبه عن سليمان بن سلمة  ثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، حدثنا سعيد بن عبد الرحمن الجمحي  أنا ابن عمر    : مر برجل من أهل العراق  ساقطا فقال : ما بال هذا ؟ قالوا : إنه إذا قرئ عليه القرآن أو سمع ذكر الله سقط ، قال ابن عمر    : إنا لنخشى الله وما نسقط ! 

 وقال ابن عمر    : إن الشيطان ليدخل في جوف أحدهم ، ما كان هذا صنيع أصحاب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 وذكر عن ابن سيرين    :  الذين يصرعون إذ قرئ عليهم القرآن ؟ فقال : بيننا وبينهم أن يقعد أحدهم على  ظهر بيت باسطا رجليه ثم يقرأ عليه القرآن من أوله إلى آخره ، فإن رمى  بنفسه فهو صادق   . 

 ) ( ذلك ) يعني : أحسن الحديث ، ( هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد   ) . 
[ ص: 117 ]   ( أفمن يتقي بوجهه سوء العذاب يوم القيامة وقيل للظالمين ذوقوا ما كنتم تكسبون   ( 24 ) كذب الذين من قبلهم فأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   ( 25 ) فأذاقهم الله الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون   ( 26 ) ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون   ( 27 ) قرآنا عربيا غير ذي عوج لعلهم يتقون   ( 28 ) ) 

 ) ( أفمن يتقي بوجهه سوء العذاب   ) أي : شدته ، ( يوم القيامة   ) قال مجاهد    : يجر على وجهه في النار . وقال عطاء    : يرمى به في النار منكوسا فأول شيء منه تمسه النار وجهه . قال مقاتل     : هو أن الكافر يرمى به في النار مغلولة يداه إلى عنقه ، وفي عنقه صخرة  مثل جبل عظيم من الكبريت ، فتشتعل النار في الحجر ، وهو معلق في عنقه فخر  ووهجها على وجهه لا يطيق دفعها عن وجهه ؛ للأغلال التي في عنقه ويده . 

 ومجاز الآية : أفمن يتقي بوجهه سوء العذاب كمن هو آمن من العذاب ؟ . 

 ) ( وقيل ) يعني : تقول الخزنة ، ( للظالمين ذوقوا ما كنتم تكسبون   ) أي : وباله . 

 ( كذب الذين من قبلهم   ) من قبل كفار مكة  كذبوا الرسل ، ( فأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون   ) يعني : وهم آمنون غافلون من العذاب . 

 ( فأذاقهم الله الخزي   ) العذاب والهوان ، ( في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون   ) . 

 ( ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون   ) يتعظون . 

 ) ( قرآنا عربيا ) نصب على الحال ، ( غير ذي عوج   ) قال ابن عباس    : غير مختلف . قال مجاهد    : غير ذي لبس . قال  السدي    : غير مخلوق . ويروى ذلك عن مالك بن أنس  ، وحكي عن سفيان بن عيينة  عن سبعين من التابعين أن القرآن ليس بخالق ولا مخلوق ( لعلهم يتقون   ) الكفر والتكذيب به . 
[ ص: 118 ]   ( ضرب الله مثلا رجلا فيه شركاء متشاكسون ورجلا سلما لرجل هل يستويان مثلا الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 29 ) إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون   ( 30 ) ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون   ( 31 ) ) 

 ) ( ضرب الله مثلا رجلا   ) قال الكسائي    : نصب " رجلا " ؛ لأنه تفسير للمثل ، ( فيه شركاء متشاكسون   ) متنازعون مختلفون سيئة أخلاقهم ، يقال : رجل شكس شرس ، إذا كان سيئ الخلق ، مخالفا للناس ، لا يرضى بالإنصاف ، ( ورجلا سلما لرجل   ) قرأ أهل مكة  والبصرة     : " سالما " بالألف أي : خالصا له لا شريك ولا منازع له فيه ، وقرأ  الآخرون : " سلما " بفتح اللام من غير ألف ، وهو الذي لا ينازع فيه من  قولهم : هو لك سلم ، أي : مسلم لا منازع لك فيه . ( هل يستويان مثلا    ) هذا مثل ضربه الله - عز وجل - للكافر الذي يعبد آلهة شتى ، والمؤمن  الذي لا يعبد إلا الله الواحد ، وهذا استفهام إنكار أي : لا يستويان ، ثم  قال : ) ( الحمد لله ) أي : لله الحمد كله دون غيره من المعبودين . ( بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) ما يصيرون إليه والمراد بالأكثر الكل . 

 ( إنك ميت   ) أي : ستموت ، ( وإنهم ميتون   ) أي : سيموتون . قال الفراء   والكسائي    : الميت - بالتشديد - من لم يمت وسيموت ، الميت - بالتخفيف - من فارقه الروح ، ولذلك لم يخفف هاهنا . 

 ( ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني : المحق والمبطل ، والظالم والمظلوم . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا ابن فنجويه  ، حدثنا ابن مالك  ، حدثنا ابن حنبل  ، حدثني أبي ، حدثنا ابن نمير  ، حدثنا محمد - يعني - ابن عمرو  عن يحيى بن عبد الرحمن بن حاطب  ، عن عبد الله بن الزبير  ، عن  الزبير بن العوام  قال : لما نزلت على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون   " قال الزبير    : أي رسول الله أيكرر علينا ما كان بيننا في الدنيا مع خواص الذنوب ؟ قال : " نعم ليكررن عليكم حتى يؤدى إلى كل ذي حق حقه " قال الزبير    : والله إن الأمر لشديد  [ ص: 119 ]   . 

وقال ابن عمر    : عشنا برهة من الدهر وكنا نرى أن هذه الآية أنزلت فينا وفي أهل الكتابين " ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون   " قلنا : كيف نختصم وديننا وكتابنا واحد ؟ حتى رأيت بعضنا يضرب وجوه بعض بالسيف ، فعرفت أنها نزلت فينا   . 

 وعن  أبي سعيد الخدري  في  هذه الآية قال : كنا نقول : ربنا واحد وديننا واحد ونبينا واحد فما هذه  الخصومة ؟ فلما كان يوم صفين وشد بعضنا على بعض بالسيوف قلنا : نعم هو هذا .  

 وعن إبراهيم  قال : لما نزلت : " ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون   " قالوا : كيف نختصم ونحن إخوان ؟ فلما قتل عثمان  قالوا : هذه خصومتنا ؟ 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي  ، حدثنا علي بن الجعد  ، حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب  ، عن سعيد المقبري  ، عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من  كانت لأخيه عنده مظلمة من عرض أو مال فليتحلله اليوم قبل أن يؤخذ منه يوم  لا دينار ولا درهم ، فإن كان له عمل صالح أخذ منه بقدر مظلمته ، وإن لم يكن  له أخذ من سيئاته فجعلت عليه   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشمهيني  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، عن العلاء  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أتدرون  من المفلس " ؟ قالوا : المفلس فينا من لا درهم له ولا متاع ، قال : " إن  المفلس من أمتي من يأتي يوم القيامة بصلاة وصيام وزكاة ، وكان قد شتم هذا ،  وقذف هذا ، وأكل مال هذا ، وسفك دم هذا ، وضرب هذا ، فيقضي هذا من حسناته  وهذا من حسناته ، قال : فإن فنيت حسناته قبل أن يقضي ما عليه أخذ من  خطاياهم فطرحت عليه ثم طرح في النار   " . 
[ ص: 120 ]   ( فمن أظلم ممن كذب على الله وكذب بالصدق إذ جاءه أليس في جهنم مثوى للكافرين   ( 32 ) والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به أولئك هم المتقون   ( 33 ) لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك جزاء المحسنين   ( 34 ) ليكفر الله عنهم أسوأ الذي عملوا ويجزيهم أجرهم بأحسن الذي كانوا يعملون   ( 35 ) أليس الله بكاف عبده ويخوفونك بالذين من دونه ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد   ( 36 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( فمن أظلم ممن كذب على الله   ) فزعم أن له ولدا وشريكا ، ( وكذب بالصدق   ) بالقرآن ، ( إذ جاءه أليس في جهنم مثوى   ) منزل ومقام ، ) ( للكافرين ) استفهام بمعنى التقرير . 

 ( والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به   ) قال ابن عباس    : " والذي جاء بالصدق   " يعني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جاء بلا إله إلا الله " وصدق به " الرسول أيضا بلغه إلى الخلق . وقال  السدي    : " والذي جاء بالصدق   " جبريل  جاء بالقرآن ، " وصدق به " محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تلقاه بالقبول . وقال الكلبي   وأبو العالية    : " والذي جاء بالصدق   " رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " وصدق به " أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنه - . وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : " والذي جاء بالصدق   " رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " وصدق به   " هم المؤمنون ؛ لقوله عز وجل : ( أولئك هم المتقون .   ) وقال عطاء    : " والذي جاء بالصدق   " الأنبياء " وصدق به   " الأتباع ، وحينئذ يكون الذي بمعنى : الذين ، كقوله تعالى : " مثلهم كمثل الذي استوقد نارا   " ( البقرة - 17 ) ثم قال : " ذهب الله بنورهم   " ( البقرة - 17 ) . وقال الحسن    : هم المؤمنون صدقوا به في الدنيا وجاءوا به في الآخرة . وفي قراءة  عبد الله بن مسعود    : والذين جاءوا بالصدق وصدقوا به . ( أولئك هم المتقون   ) . 

 ( لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك جزاء المحسنين ليكفر الله عنهم أسوأ الذي عملوا   ) يسترها عليهم بالمغفرة ، ( ويجزيهم أجرهم بأحسن الذي كانوا يعملون   ) قال مقاتل    : يجزيهم بالمحاسن من أعمالهم ولا يجزيهم بالمساوئ . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أليس الله بكاف عبده   ) ؟ يعني : محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقرأ أبو جعفر  وحمزة   والكسائي    : " عباده " بالجمع يعني : الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، قصدهم قومهم بالسوء كما قال : " وهمت كل أمة برسولهم ليأخذوه   " ( غافر - 5 ) فكفاهم الله شر من عاداهم ، ( ويخوفونك بالذين من دونه   ) وذلك أنهم خوفوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معرة الأوثان . وقالوا : لتكفن عن شتم آلهتنا أو ليصيبنك منهم خبل أو جنون ( ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد   ) .   [ ص: 121 ] 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (359)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الزُّمَرِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ
الاية37 إلى الاية61 

( ومن يهد الله فما له من مضل أليس الله بعزيز ذي انتقام   ( 37 ) ولئن  سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله قل أفرأيتم ما تدعون من دون  الله إن أرادني الله بضر هل هن كاشفات ضره أو أرادني برحمة هل هن ممسكات  رحمته قل حسبي الله عليه يتوكل المتوكلون  ( 38 ) قل ياقوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل فسوف تعلمون   ( 39 ) من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم   ( 40 ) إنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب للناس بالحق فمن اهتدى فلنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها وما أنت عليهم بوكيل   ( 41 ) الله  يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها فيمسك التي قضى عليها  الموت ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ( 42 ) ) 

 ) ( ومن يهد الله فما له من مضل أليس الله بعزيز ذي انتقام   ) : منيع في ملكه ، منتقم من أعدائه . ( ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله قل أفرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله إن أرادني الله بضر   ) بشدة وبلاء ، ( هل هن كاشفات ضره أو أرادني برحمة   ) بنعمة وبركة ، ( هل هن ممسكات رحمته   ) قرأ أهل البصرة     : " كاشفات " و " ممسكات " بالتنوين " ضره " " ورحمته " بنصب الراء  والتاء . وقرأ الآخرون بلا تنوين وجر الراء والتاء على الإضافة . قال مقاتل    : فسألهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ذلك فسكتوا ، فقال الله تعالى لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ( قل حسبي الله   ) ثقتي به واعتمادي عليه ، ( عليه يتوكل المتوكلون   ) يثق به الواثقون . 

 ( قل يا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل فسوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم   ) أي : ينزل عليه عذاب دائم . 

 ( إنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب للناس بالحق فمن اهتدى فلنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها   ) وبال ضلالته عليه ، ( وما أنت عليهم بوكيل   ) بحفيظ ورقيب لم توكل بهم ولا تؤاخذ بهم . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( الله يتوفى الأنفس   ) أي : الأرواح ، ( حين موتها   ) فيقبضها عند فناء أكلها وانقضاء أجلها . وقوله : ( حين موتها   ) يريد موت أجسادها . ( والتي لم تمت   ) يريد يتوفى   [ ص: 122 ] الأنفس التي لم تمت ، ( في منامها    ) والتي تتوفى عند النوم هي النفس التي يكون بها العقل والتمييز ، ولكل  إنسان نفسان : إحداهما نفس الحياة وهي التي تفارقه عند الموت فتزول بزوالها  النفس ، والأخرى نفس التمييز وهي التي تفارقه إذا نام ، وهو بعد النوم  يتنفس ( فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت   ) فلا يردها إلى الجسد . 

 قرأ حمزة   والكسائي     : " قضي " بضم القاف وكسر الضاد وفتح الياء ، " الموت " رفع على ما لم  يسم فاعله ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح القاف والضاد ، " الموت " نصب لقوله - عز  وجل - : " الله يتوفى الأنفس   " ( ويرسل الأخرى   ) ويرد الأخرى وهي التي لم يقض عليها الموت إلى الجسد ، ( إلى أجل مسمى   ) إلى أن يأتي وقت موته . 

 ويقال : للإنسان نفس وروح ، فعند النوم تخرج النفس وتبقى الروح . وعن علي  قال  : تخرج الروح عند النوم ويبقى شعاعه في الجسد ، فبذلك يرى الرؤيا ، فإذا  انتبه من النوم عاد الروح إلى جسده بأسرع من لحظة . ويقال : إن أرواح  الأحياء والأموات تلتقي في المنام فتتعارف ما شاء الله ، فإذا أرادت الرجوع  إلى أجسادها أمسك الله أرواح الأموات عنده ، وأرسل أرواح الأحياء حتى ترجع  إلى أجسادها إلى انقضاء مدة حياتها . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن يونس  ، حدثنا زهير  حدثنا عبد الله بن عمر  حدثني  سعيد بن أبي سعيد المقبري  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إذا  أوى أحدكم إلى فراشه فلينفض فراشه بداخلة إزاره فإنه لا يدري ما خلفه عليه  ، ثم يقول : باسمك ربي وضعت جنبي وبك أرفعه ، إن أمسكت نفسي فارحمها ، وإن  أرسلتها فاحفظها بما تحفظ به عبادك الصالحين .   " 

 ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ) لدلالات على قدرته حيث لم يغلط في إمساك ما يمسك من الأرواح ، وإرسال ما يرسل منها . 

 قال مقاتل    : لعلامات لقوم يتفكرون في أمر البعث ، يعني : إن توفي نفس النائم وإرسالها بعد التوفي دليل على البعث   . 
[ ص: 123 ]   ( أم اتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء قل أولو كانوا لا يملكون شيئا ولا يعقلون   ( 43 ) قل لله الشفاعة جميعا له ملك السماوات والأرض ثم إليه ترجعون   ( 44 ) وإذا ذكر الله وحده اشمأزت قلوب الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وإذا ذكر الذين من دونه إذا هم يستبشرون   ( 45 ) قل اللهم فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك في ما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ( 46 ) ) 

 ( أم اتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء قل   ) يا محمد  ، ) ( أولو كانوا ) وإن كانوا يعني الآلهة ، ( لا يملكون شيئا   ) من الشفاعة ، ) ( ولا يعقلون ) أنكم تعبدونهم . وجواب هذا محذوف تقديره : وإن كانوا بهذه الصفة تتخذونهم . 

 ( قل لله الشفاعة جميعا   ) قال مجاهد    : لا يشفع أحد إلا بإذنه ، ( له ملك السماوات والأرض ثم إليه ترجعون .   ) . ( وإذا ذكر الله وحده اشمأزت   ) نفرت ، وقال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  ومقاتل    : انقبضت عن التوحيد . وقال قتادة    : استكبرت . وأصل الاشمئزاز النفور والاستكبار ، ( قلوب الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة   ) . 

 ( وإذا ذكر الذين من دونه   ) يعني : الأصنام ( إذا هم يستبشرون   ) يفرحون . قال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : وذلك حين قرأ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سورة : " والنجم " فألقى الشيطان في أمنيته : تلك الغرانيق العلى ، ففرح به الكفار . 

 ( قل اللهم فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك في ما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ) ، أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أبو نعيم الإسفراييني  ، أخبرنا أبو عوانة  ، حدثنا السلمي  ، حدثنا النضر بن محمد  ، حدثنا  عكرمة بن عمار  ، أخبرنا  يحيى بن أبي كثير  ، حدثنا أبو سلمة  قال : سألت عائشة  رضي الله عنها بم كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفتتح الصلاة من الليل ؟ قالت : كان يقول : " اللهم رب جبريل  وميكائيل  وإسرافيل  ،  فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك فيما كانوا  فيه يختلفون ، اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى  صراط مستقيم "   .
[ ص: 124 ]   ( ولو أن للذين ظلموا ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه لافتدوا به من سوء العذاب يوم القيامة وبدا لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون   ( 47 ) وبدا لهم سيئات ما كسبوا وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 48 ) فإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعانا ثم إذا خولناه نعمة منا قال إنما أوتيته على علم بل هي فتنة ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 49 ) قد قالها الذين من قبلهم فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون   ( 50 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولو أن للذين ظلموا ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه لافتدوا به من سوء العذاب يوم القيامة وبدا لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون   ) قال مقاتل    : ظهر لهم حين بعثوا ما لم يحتسبوا في الدنيا أنه نازل بهم في الآخرة . قال  السدي     : ظنوا أنها حسنات فبدت لهم سيئات . والمعنى : أنهم كانوا يتقربون إلى  الله بعبادة الأصنام ، فلما عوقبوا عليها بدا لهم من الله ما لم يحتسبوا .  وروي أن محمد بن المنكدر  جزع عند الموت ، فقيل له في ذلك فقال : أخشى أن يبدو لي ما لم أحتسب   . 

 ( وبدا لهم سيئات ما كسبوا   ) أي : مساوئ أعمالهم من الشرك والظلم بأولياء الله . ( وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) . 

 ( فإذا مس الإنسان ضر   ) شدة ، ( دعانا ثم إذا خولناه   ) أعطيناه ( نعمة منا قال إنما أوتيته على علم   ) أي : على علم من الله أني له أهل . وقال مقاتل    : على خير علمه الله عندي ، وذكر الكناية لأن المراد من النعمة الإنعام . ( بل هي فتنة   ) يعني : تلك النعمة فتنة استدراج من الله تعالى وامتحان وبلية . وقيل : بل كلمته التي قالها فتنة . ( ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) أنه استدراج وامتحان . 

 ( قد قالها الذين من قبلهم   ) قال مقاتل    : يعني قارون  فإنه قال : " إنما أوتيته على علم عندي   " ( القصص - 78 ) ( فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون   ) فما أغنى عنهم الكفر من العذاب شيئا .
[ ص: 125 ]   ( فأصابهم سيئات ما كسبوا والذين ظلموا من هؤلاء سيصيبهم سيئات ما كسبوا وما هم بمعجزين   ( 51 ) أولم يعلموا أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ( 52 ) قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا إنه هو الغفور الرحيم   ( 53 ) ) 

 ( فأصابهم سيئات ما كسبوا   ) أي : جزاؤها يعني العذاب . ثم أوعد كفار مكة  فقال : ( والذين ظلموا من هؤلاء سيصيبهم سيئات ما كسبوا وما هم بمعجزين   ) بفائتين ؛ لأن مرجعهم إلى الله عز وجل . 

 ( أولم يعلموا أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء   ) أي : يوسع الرزق لمن يشاء ، ) ( ويقدر ) أي : يقتر على من يشاء ، ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله   ) 

 روى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : أن  ناسا من أهل الشرك كانوا قتلوا وأكثروا ، وزنوا وأكثروا ، فأتوا النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقالوا : إن الذي تدعو إليه لحسن لو تخبرنا أن لما  عملنا كفارة ، فنزلت هذه الآية   . 

 وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : بعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى وحشي  يدعوه  إلى الإسلام ، فأرسل إليه : كيف تدعوني إلى دينك وأنت تزعم أن من قتل أو  أشرك أو زنى يلق أثاما يضاعف له العذاب ، وأنا قد فعلت ذلك كله ، فأنزل  الله عز وجل : " إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا   " ( مريم - 60 ) فقال وحشي    : هذا شرط شديد لعلي لا أقدر عليه فهل غير ذلك ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : " إن الله لا يغفر أن يشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء   " ( النساء : 48 ، 116 ) فقال وحشي    : أراني بعد في شبهة ، فلا أدري يغفر لي أم لا ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : " قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله   " ، فقال وحشي    : نعم هذا ، فجاء وأسلم ، فقال المسلمون : هذا له خاصة أم للمسلمين عامة ؟ فقال : بل للمسلمين عامة   .   [ ص: 126 ] 

 وروي عن ابن عمر  قال : نزلت هذه الآيات في عياش بن أبي ربيعة  والوليد بن الوليد  ونفر  من المسلمين كانوا قد أسلموا ثم فتنوا وعذبوا ، فافتتنوا فكنا نقول : لا  يقبل الله من هؤلاء صرفا ولا عدلا أبدا ، قوم أسلموا ثم تركوا دينهم لعذاب  عذبوا فيه ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآيات ، فكتبها  عمر بن الخطاب  بيده ثم بعث بها إلى عياش بن ربيعة  والوليد بن الوليد  وإلى أولئك النفر فأسلموا وهاجروا   . 

 وروى مقاتل بن حيان  عن نافع  عن ابن عمر  قال : كنا معاشر أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نرى أو نقول : ليس بشيء من حسناتنا إلا وهي مقبولة حتى نزلت : " أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم    " ( محمد - 33 ) فلما نزلت هذه الآية قلنا : ما هذا الذي يبطل أعمالنا ؟  فقلنا : الكبائر والفواحش ، قال : فكنا إذا رأينا من أصاب شيئا منها قلنا  قد هلك ، فنزلت هذه الآية ، فكففنا عن القول في ذلك ، فكنا إذا رأينا أحدا  أصاب منها شيئا خفنا عليه ، وإن لم يصب منها شيئا رجونا له ، وأراد  بالإسراف ارتكاب الكبائر . 

 وروي عن ابن مسعود  أنه دخل المسجد فإذا قاص يقص وهو يذكر النار والأغلال ، فقام على رأسه فقال : يا مذكر لم تقنط الناس ؟ ثم قرأ : " ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله   "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي الهيثم الترابي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد الحموي  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن خزيم الشاشي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن حميد  ، حدثنا حيان بن هلال   وسليمان بن حرب  وحجاج بن منهال  قالوا : حدثنا حماد بن سلمة  عن ثابت  ، عن  شهر بن حوشب  ، عن أسماء بنت يزيد  قالت : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : ( ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا   ) ولا يبالي   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا محمد بن أبي عدي  عن شعبة  عن قتادة  عن أبي الصديق الناجي  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " كان في بني إسرائيل  رجل قتل تسعة   [ ص: 127 ] وتسعين  إنسانا ، ثم خرج يسأل فأتى راهبا فسأله ، فقال : هل لي من توبة ؟ فقال :  لا ، فقتله فكمل به المائة . فقال له رجل : ائت قرية كذا وكذا ، فأدركه  الموت فنأى بصدره نحوها ، فاختصمت فيه ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب ،  فأوحى الله تعالى إلى هذه أن تقربي وأوحى إلى هذه أن تباعدي ، وقال : قيسوا  ما بينهما فوجد إلى هذه أقرب بشبر فغفر له   " . 

 ورواه مسلم بن الحجاج  عن محمد بن المثنى العنبري  عن  معاذ بن هشام  عن أبيه عن قتادة  بهذا الإسناد ، وقال : " فدل  على راهب فأتاه فقال إنه قتل تسعة وتسعين نفسا فهل له من توبة ؟ فقال له :  لا ، فقتله وكمل به مائة ، ثم سأل عن أعلم أهل الأرض فدل على رجل عالم ،  فقال له : قتلت مائة نفس فهل لي من توبة ؟ فقال : نعم ، ومن يحول بينه وبين  التوبة ؟ انطلق إلى أرض كذا وكذا فإن بها أناسا يعبدون الله فاعبد الله  معهم ولا ترجع إلى أرضك فإنها أرض سوء ، فانطلق حتى إذا كان نصف الطريق  أتاه الموت ، فاختصمت فيه ملائكة الرحمة وملائكة العذاب ، فأتاهم ملك في  صورة آدمي فجعلوه بينهم فقال : قيسوا ما بين الأرضين فإلى أيتهما كان أدنى  فهو له ، فقاسوا فوجدوه أدنى إلى الأرض التي أراد ، فقبضته ملائكة الرحمة   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  عن  أبي الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " قال  رجل - لم يعمل خيرا قط - لأهله : إذا مات فحرقوه ، ثم اذروا نصفه في البر  ونصفه في البحر فوالله لئن قدر الله عليه ليعذبنه عذابا لا يعذبه أحدا من  العالمين ، قال : فلما مات فعلوا ما أمرهم ، فأمر الله البحر فجمع ما فيه  وأمر البر فجمع ما فيه ، ثم قال له : لم فعلت هذا ؟ قال : من خشيتك يا رب  وأنت أعلم ، فغفر له   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسين محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن  عكرمة بن عمار  ، حدثنا ضمضم بن جوس  قال  : دخلت مسجد المدينة فناداني شيخ ، فقال : يا يماني تعال ، وما أعرفه ،  فقال : لا تقولن لرجل : والله لا يغفر الله لك أبدا ، ولا يدخلك الله الجنة  ، قلت : ومن أنت يرحمك الله ؟ قال :  أبو هريرة  ، قال فقلت :   [ ص: 128 ] إن  هذه الكلمة يقولها أحدنا لبعض أهله إذا غضب أو لزوجته أو لخادمه ، قال :  فإني سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إن رجلين كانا في بني إسرائيل  متحابين  أحدهما مجتهد في العبادة والآخر يقول كأنه مذنب ، فجعل يقول : أقصر أقصر  عما أنت فيه ، قال فيقول : خلني وربي ، قال : حتى وجده يوما على ذنب  استعظمه ، فقال : أقصر ، فقال : خلني وربي أبعثت علي رقيبا ؟ فقال : والله  لا يغفر الله لك أبدا ، ولا يدخلك الجنة أبدا . قال : فبعث الله إليهما  ملكا فقبض أرواحهما فاجتمعا عنده ، فقال للمذنب : ادخل الجنة برحمتي ، وقال  للآخر : أتستطيع أن تحظر على عبدي رحمتي ؟ فقال : لا يا رب ، فقال :  اذهبوا به إلى النار " قال  أبو هريرة    : والذي نفسي بيده لتكلم بكلمة أوبقت دنياه وآخرته   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا إنه هو الغفور الرحيم   ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر القفال  ، أخبرنا أبو مسعود محمد بن أحمد بن يونس الخطيب  ، حدثنا محمد بن يعقوب الأصم  ، حدثنا أبو قلابة  ، حدثنا أبو عاصم  ، حدثنا زكريا بن إسحاق  عن  عمرو بن دينار  عن عطاء  عن ابن عباس  في قوله تعالى : " إلا اللمم   " ( النجم - 32 ) قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 
**إن تغفر اللهم تغفر جما وأي عبد لك لا ألما 

**
*
*( وأنيبوا إلى ربكم وأسلموا له من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب ثم لا تنصرون   ( 54 ) واتبعوا أحسن ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب بغتة وأنتم لا تشعرون   ( 55 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأنيبوا إلى ربكم   ) أقبلوا وارجعوا إليه بالطاعة ، ( وأسلموا له   ) أخلصوا له التوحيد ، ( من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب ثم لا تنصرون   ) . 

 ( واتبعوا أحسن ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم   ) يعني : القرآن ، والقرآن كله حسن ، ومعنى الآية ما قاله الحسن    : التزموا طاعته واجتنبوا معصيته ، فإن القرآن ذكر القبيح لتجتنبه ، وذكر الأدون لئلا ترغب فيه ، وذكر الأحسن لتؤثره . قال  السدي    : " الأحسن " ما أمر الله به في الكتاب ، ( من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب بغتة وأنتم لا تشعرون   ) .
[ ص: 129 ]   ( أن تقول نفس ياحسرتا على ما فرطت في جنب الله وإن كنت لمن الساخرين   ( 56 ) أو تقول لو أن الله هداني لكنت من المتقين   ( 57 ) أو تقول حين ترى العذاب لو أن لي كرة فأكون من المحسنين   ( 58 ) بلى قد جاءتك آياتي فكذبت بها واستكبرت وكنت من الكافرين   ( 59 ) ويوم القيامة ترى الذين كذبوا على الله وجوههم مسودة أليس في جهنم مثوى للمتكبرين   ( 60 ) وينجي الله الذين اتقوا بمفازتهم لا يمسهم السوء ولا هم يحزنون   ( 61 ) ) 

 ( أن تقول نفس   ) يعني : لئلا تقول نفس ، كقوله : " وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم   " ( النحل - 15 ) أي : لئلا تميد بكم . قال المبرد    : أي بادروا واحذروا أن تقول نفس . وقال الزجاج    : خوف أن تصيروا إلى حال تقولون هذا القول . ( ياحسرتا    ) يا ندامتا ، والتحسر الاغتمام على ما فات ، وأراد : يا حسرتي ، على  الإضافة ، لكن العرب تحول ياء الكناية ألفا في الاستغاثة ، فتقول : يا  حسرتا ويا ندامتا ، وربما ألحقوا بها الياء بعد الألف ليدل على الإضافة .  وكذلك قرأ أبو جعفر    ) ( يا حسرتاي ) ، وقيل : معنى قوله : " ياحسرتا   " يا أيتها الحسرة هذا وقتك ، ( على ما فرطت في جنب الله   ) قال الحسن    : قصرت في طاعة الله . وقال مجاهد    : في أمر الله . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : في حق الله . وقيل : ضيعت في ذات الله . وقيل : معناه قصرت في الجانب الذي يؤدي إلى رضاء الله . والعرب تسمي الجنب جانبا ) . ( وإن كنت لمن الساخرين   ) المستهزئين بدين الله وكتابه ورسوله والمؤمنين . قال قتادة    : لم يكفه أن ضيع طاعة الله حتى جعل يسخر بأهل طاعته . 

 ( أو تقول لو أن الله هداني لكنت من المتقين أو تقول حين ترى العذاب   ) عيانا ، ( لو أن لي كرة   ) رجعة إلى الدنيا ، ( فأكون من المحسنين   ) الموحدين . 

 ثم يقال لهذا القائل : ( بلى قد جاءتك آياتي   ) يعني : القرآن ، ( فكذبت بها   ) وقلت إنها ليست من الله ، ( واستكبرت   ) تكبرت عن الإيمان بها ، ( وكنت من الكافرين   ) . 

 ( ويوم القيامة ترى الذين كذبوا على الله   ) فزعموا أن له ولدا وشريكا ، ( وجوههم مسودة أليس في جهنم مثوى للمتكبرين   ) عن الإيمان . 

 ( وينجي الله الذين اتقوا بمفازتهم   ) قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي  ، وأبو بكر    : " بمفازاتهم " بالألف على   [ ص: 130 ] الجمع  أي : بالطرق التي تؤديهم إلى الفوز والنجاة ، وقرأ الآخرون : " بمفازتهم "  على الواحد لأن المفازة بمعنى الفوز ، أي : ينجيهم بفوزهم من النار  بأعمالهم الحسنة . قال المبرد    : المفازة مفعلة من الفوز ، والجمع حسن كالسعادة والسعادات . ( لا يمسهم السوء   ) لا يصيبهم المكروه ( ولا هم يحزنون   ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (360)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ غَافِرٍ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية4 


( الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل   ( 62 ) له مقاليد السماوات والأرض والذين كفروا بآيات الله أولئك هم الخاسرون   ( 63 ) قل أفغير الله تأمروني أعبد أيها الجاهلون   ( 64 ) ولقد أوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين   ( 65 ) بل الله فاعبد وكن من الشاكرين   ( 66 ) وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة والسماوات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   ( 67 ) ) 

 ( الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل   ) أي : الأشياء كلها موكولة إليه فهو القائم بحفظها . ( له مقاليد السموات والأرض   ) مفاتيح خزائن السموات والأرض واحدها مقلاد مثل : مفتاح ، ومقليد مثل : منديل ومناديل . وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : مفاتيح السموات والأرض بالرزق والرحمة . وقال الكلبي    : خزائن المطر وخزائن النبات . ( والذين كفروا بآيات الله أولئك هم الخاسرون   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل ( قل أفغير الله تأمروني أعبد أيها الجاهلون   ) ؟ قال مقاتل    : وذلك أن كفار قريش  دعوه إلى دين آبائه . قرأ أهل الشام    " تأمرونني " بنونين خفيفتين على الأصل ، وقرأ أهل المدينة  بنون واحدة خفيفة على الحذف ، وقرأ الآخرون بنون واحدة مشددة على الإدغام . 

 ( ولقد أوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك    ) الذي عملته قبل الشرك وهذا خطاب مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،  والمراد منه غيره . وقيل : هذا أدب من الله عز وجل لنبيه وتهديد لغيره ؛  لأن الله تعالى عصمه من الشرك . ( ولتكونن من الخاسرين )   . 

 ( بل الله فاعبد وكن من الشاكرين   ) لإنعامه عليك . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما قدروا الله حق قدره   ) ما عظموه حق عظمته حين أشركوا به غيره ، ثم أخبر عن عظمته فقال ( والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة والسماوات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون   )   [ ص: 131 ]   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا آدم  ، حدثنا شيبان  عن منصور  عن إبراهيم  عن عبيدة  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : جاء حبر من الأحبار إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال : " يا محمد  إنا  نجد أن الله يجعل السموات على إصبع والأرضين على إصبع ، والشجر على إصبع ،  والماء والثرى على إصبع ، وسائر الخلق على إصبع ، فيقول : أنا الملك ،  فضحك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حتى بدت نواجذه تصديقا لقول الحبر ، ثم قرأ :  " وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة   "   . 

 ورواه مسلم بن الحجاج  عن أحمد بن عبد الله بن يونس  عن  فضيل بن عياض  عن منصور  ، وقال : " والجبال والشجر على إصبع ، وقال : ثم يهزهن هزا ، فيقول : ( أنا الملك أنا الله )   " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن فنجويه  ، حدثنا  عمر بن الخطاب  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن الفضل  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا أبو أسامة  ، عن عمر بن حمزة  ، عن  سالم بن عبد الله  ، أخبرني عبد الله بن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يطوي الله السموات يوم القيامة ثم يأخذهن بيده اليمنى ،  ثم يقول : أنا الملك أين الجبارون أين المتكبرون ثم يطوي الأرضين ثم  يأخذهن بشماله ، ثم يقول : أنا الملك أين الجبارون أين المتكبرون   " ، هذا حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم  عن أبي بكر بن أبي شيبة    . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة الكشميهني  ، حدثنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، حدثنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن يونس  عن الزهري  ، حدثني  سعيد بن المسيب  ، عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يقبض الله الأرض يوم القيامة ويطوي السماء بيمينه ، ثم يقول : أنا الملك أين ملوك الأرض   " . 
( ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله ثم نفخ فيه أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون   ( 68 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السماوات ومن في الأرض   ) ماتوا من الفزع وهي النفخة الأولى   ( إلا من شاء الله   ) اختلفوا في الذين استثناهم الله عز وجل ، وقد ذكرناهم في سورة النمل ، قال الحسن    : إلا من شاء الله يعني الله وحده ، ( ثم نفخ فيه   ) أي : في الصور ، ) ( أخرى ) أي : مرة أخرى ، ( فإذا هم قيام ينظرون   ) [ من قبورهم ] ينتظرون أمر الله فيهم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد  ، حدثنا أبو معاوية  عن الأعمش  عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  قال :   [ ص: 132 ] قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " ما  بين النفختين أربعون " قالوا : أربعون يوما قال؟ " أبيت " ، قالوا :  أربعون شهرا؟ قال : " أبيت " ، قالوا : أربعون سنة؟ قال : " أبيت " قال : "  ثم ينزل الله من السماء ماء فينبتون كما ينبت البقل ليس من الإنسان شيء  إلا يبلى إلا عظم واحد ، وهو عجب الذنب ومنه يتركب الخلق يوم القيامة   . 
( وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء وقضي بينهم بالحق وهم لا يظلمون   ( 69 ) ووفيت كل نفس ما عملت وهو أعلم بما يفعلون   ( 70 ) وسيق  الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها فتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها  ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يتلون عليكم آيات ربكم وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا قالوا  بلى ولكن حقت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين   ( 71 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وأشرقت الأرض   ) أضاءت ، ( بنور ربها   ) بنور خالقها ، وذلك حين يتجلى الرب لفصل القضاء بين خلقه ، فما يتضارون في نوره كما لا يتضارون في الشمس في اليوم الصحو . وقال الحسن   والسدي    : بعدل ربها ، وأراد بالأرض عرصات القيامة . ( ووضع الكتاب   ) أي : كتاب الأعمال ، ( وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني الذين يشهدون للرسل بتبليغ الرسالة ، وهم أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقال عطاء    : يعني الحفظة ، يدل عليه قوله تعالى : " وجاءت كل نفس معها سائق وشهيد   " ( ق - 21 ( وقضي بينهم بالحق   ) أي : بالعدل ، ( وهم لا يظلمون   ) أي : لا يزاد في سيئاتهم ولا ينقص من حسناتهم . 

 ( ووفيت كل نفس ما عملت   ) أي : ثواب ما عملت ، ( وهو أعلم بما يفعلون   ) قال عطاء    : يريد أني عالم بأفعالهم لا أحتاج إلى كاتب ولا إلى شاهد . 

 ( وسيق الذين كفروا إلى جهنم   ) سوقا عنيفا ، ) ( زمرا ) أفواجا بعضها على إثر بعض ، كل أمة على حدة قال أبو عبيدة   والأخفش    : " زمرا " أي : جماعات في تفرقة ، واحدتها زمرة . ( حتى إذا جاءوها فتحت أبوابها   ) السبعة وكانت مغلقة قبل ذلك ، قرأ أهل الكوفة    " فتحت ، وفتحت " بالتخفيف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد على التكثير ( وقال لهم خزنتها   ) توبيخا وتقريعا لهم ، ( ألم يأتكم رسل منكم   ) من أنفسكم ( يتلون عليكم آيات ربكم وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا قالوا بلى ولكن حقت   ) وجبت ، ( كلمة العذاب على الكافرين   ) وهو قوله عز وجل : " لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين   " ( هود - 119 ) . 
[ ص: 133 ]   ( قيل ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين   ( 72 ) وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين   ( 73 ) ) 

  ( قيل ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها   ) قال الكوفيون    : هذه الواو زائدة حتى تكون جوابا لقوله : " حتى إذا جاءوها   " كما في سوق الكفار ، وهذا كما قال الله تعالى : " ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان وضياء   " ( الأنبياء - 48 ) أي : ضياء ، والواو زائدة . 

 وقيل : الواو واو الحال ، مجازه : وقد فتحت أبوابها ، فأدخل الواو لبيان  أنها كانت مفتحة قبل مجيئهم ، وحذفها في الآية الأولى لبيان أنها كانت  مغلقة قبل مجيئهم . 

 فإذا لم تجعل الواو زائدة في قوله : " وفتحت " اختلفوا في جواب قوله : " وقال لهم خزنتها   " والواو فيه ملغاة ، تقديره : حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها . وقال الزجاج     : القول عندي أن الجواب محذوف ، تقديره : حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها ،  وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين دخلوها ، فحذف " دخلوها ؛  لدلالة الكلام عليه . 

 ( وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم   ) يريد أن خزنة الجنة يسلمون عليهم ويقولون : طبتم . قال ابن عباس    : طاب لكم المقام . قال قتادة    : هم إذا قطعوا النار حبسوا على قنطرة بين الجنة والنار فيقتص بعضهم من بعض حتى إذا هذبوا وطيبوا أدخلوا الجنة ، فقال لهم رضوان  وأصحابه : " سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين   " . 

 وروي عن علي  عليه  السلام قال : سيقوا إلى الجنة فإذا انتهوا إليها وجدوا عند بابها شجرة يخرج  من تحت ساقها عينان فيغتسل المؤمن من إحداهما فيطهر ظاهره ، ويشرب من  الأخرى فيطهر باطنه ، وتلقيهم الملائكة على أبواب الجنة يقولون : ( سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين   ) . 
[ ص: 134 ]   ( وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء فنعم أجر العاملين   ( 74 ) وترى الملائكة حافين من حول العرش يسبحون بحمد ربهم وقضي بينهم بالحق وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين   ( 75 ) ) 

  ( وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض   ) أي : أرض الجنة . وهو قوله عز وجل : " ولقد كتبنا في الزبور من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون   " ( الأنبياء - 105 ) ( نتبوأ ) ننزل ، ( من الجنة حيث نشاء   ) قال الله تعالى : ( فنعم أجر العاملين   ) ثواب المطيعين . 

 ( وترى الملائكة حافين من حول العرش   ) أي : محدقين محيطين بالعرش ، مطيفين بحوافيه أي : بجوانبه ، ( يسبحون بحمد ربهم   ) قيل : هذا تسبيح تلذذ لا تسبيح تعبد ؛ لأن التكليف يزول في ذلك اليوم ( وقضي بينهم بالحق   ) أي : قضي بين أهل الجنة والنار بالعدل ، ( وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين   ) يقول أهل الجنة : شكرا لله ، حين تم وعد الله لهم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا  عبيد الله بن موسى  ، حدثنا إسرائيل  ، عن أبي إسحاق  عن أبي الأحوص  عن عبد الله  قال  : إن مثل القرآن كمثل رجل انطلق يرتاد لأهله منزلا فمر بأثر غيث فبينما هو  يسير فيه ويتعجب منه إذ هبط على روضات دمثات ، فقال : عجبت من الغيث الأول  فهذا أعجب منه وأعجب ، فقيل له : إن مثل الغيث الأول مثل عظم القرآن ، وإن  مثل هؤلاء الروضات الدمثات مثل ال حم في القرآن   . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد الرومي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس السراج  ، حدثنا قتيبة  ، حدثنا ابن لهيعة  ، عن يزيد بن أبي حبيب  أن الجراح بن أبي الجراح  حدثه عن ابن عباس  قال : لكل شيء لباب ولباب القرآن الحواميم   . وقال ابن مسعود    : إذا وقعت في آل حم وقعت في روضات دمثات أتأنق فيهن   . وقال سعد بن إبراهيم    : كن - آل حم - يسمين العرائس . 
سُورَةُ غَافِرٍ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( حم   ( 1 ) تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ   ( 2 ) غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ شَدِيدِ الْعِقَابِ ذِي الطَّوْلِ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ   ( 3 ) ) 

 قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ) ( حم ) قَدْ سَبَقَ الْكَلَامُ فِي حُرُوفِ التَّهَجِّي . قَالَ  الْسُّدِّيُّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : حم اسْمُ اللَّهِ الْأَعْظَمُ . وَرَوَى عِكْرِمَةُ  عَنْهُ قَالَ : الر ، وَحم ، وَنون ، حُرُوفُ " الرَّحْمَنِ " مُقَطَّعَةً . وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ   وَعَطَاءٌ الْخُرَاسَانِيّ  ُ     : الْحَاءُ افْتِتَاحُ أَسْمَائِهِ : حَكِيمٌ حَمِيدٌ حَيٌّ حَلِيمٌ  حَنَّانٌ ، وَالْمِيمُ افْتِتَاحُ أَسْمَائِهِ : مَالِكٌ مَجِيدٌ مَنَّانٌ .  وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ     : مَعْنَاهُ قَضَى مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ كَأَنَّهُمَا أَشَارَا إِلَى أَنَّ  مَعْنَاهُ : حُمَّ ، بِضَمِّ الْحَاءِ وَتَشْدِيدِ الْمِيمِ . وَقَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ    : حِم بِكَسْرِ الْحَاءِ ، وَالْبَاقُونَ بِفَتْحِهَا . 

  ( تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ غَافِرِ الذَّنْبِ   ) سَاتِرِ الذَّنْبِ ، ( وَقَابِلِ التَّوْبِ   )   [ ص: 138 ] يَعْنِي  التَّوْبَةَ ، مَصْدَرُ تَابَ يَتُوبُ تَوْبًا . وَقِيلَ : التَّوْبُ  جَمْعُ تَوْبَةٍ مِثْلُ دَوْمَةٍ وَدَوْمٍ وَحَوْمَةٍ وَحَوْمٍ . قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : غَافِرُ الذَّنْبِ لِمَنْ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، وَقَابِلُ التَّوْبِ مِمَّنْ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ( شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ   ) لِمَنْ لَا يَقُولُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ، ( ذِي الطَّوْلِ   ) ذِي الْغِنَى عَمَّنْ لَا يَقُولُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ . قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : " ذِي الطَّوْلِ " : ذِي السَّعَةِ وَالْغِنَى . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : ذُو الْفَضْلِ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : ذُو النِّعَمِ . وَقِيلَ : ذُو الْقُدْرَةِ . وَأَصْلُ الطَّوْلِ الْإِنْعَامُ الَّذِي تَطُولُ مُدَّتُهُ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ . ( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ   ) . 
( ما يجادل في آيات الله إلا الذين كفروا فلا يغررك تقلبهم في البلاد   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( ما يجادل في آيات الله   ) في دفع آيات الله بالتكذيب والإنكار ، ( إلا الذين كفروا   ) قال أبو العالية    : آيتان ما أشدهما على الذين يجادلون في القرآن : " ما يجادل في آيات الله إلا الذين كفروا   " " وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب لفي شقاق بعيد   " ( البقرة - 176 ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد  ، حدثنا محمد بن خالد  ، أخبرنا داود بن سليمان  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن حميد  ، حدثنا الحسين بن علي الجعفي  عن زائدة  عن ليث  عن سعد بن إبراهيم  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن جدالا في القرآن كفر   " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  عن عمرو بن شعيب  عن أبيه عن جده قال : سمع  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قوما يتمارون في القرآن ، فقال : " إنما  هلك من كان قبلكم بهذا ، ضربوا كتاب الله عز وجل بعضه ببعض ، وإنما نزل  كتاب الله يصدق   [ ص: 139 ] بعضه بعضا ، فلا تكذبوا بعضه ببعض ، فما علمتم منه فقولوه ، وما جهلتم منه فكلوه إلى عالمه "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( فلا يغررك تقلبهم في البلاد   ) تصرفهم في البلاد للتجارات وسلامتهم فيها مع كفرهم ، فإن عاقبة أمرهم العذاب ، نظيره قوله عز وجل : " لا يغرنك تقلب الذين كفروا في البلاد   " ( آل عمران - 196 ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (361)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ غَافِرٍ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية5 إلى الاية26 

*
*( كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح والأحزاب من بعدهم وهمت كل أمة برسولهم ليأخذوه وجادلوا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق فأخذتهم فكيف كان عقاب   ( 5 ) وكذلك حقت كلمة ربك على الذين كفروا أنهم أصحاب النار   ( 6 ) ) 

 ( كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح والأحزاب من بعدهم   ) وهم الكفار الذين تحزبوا على أنبيائهم بالتكذيب من بعد قوم نوح  ، ( وهمت كل أمة برسولهم ليأخذوه   ) قال ابن عباس    : ليقتلوه ويهلكوه . وقيل : ليأسروه . والعرب تسمي الأسير أخيذا ، ( وجادلوا بالباطل ليدحضوا   ) ليبطلوا ، ( به الحق   ) الذي جاء به الرسل ، ومجادلتهم مثل قولهم : إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا   ( إبراهيم - 10 ) ، ولولا أنزل علينا الملائكة   ( الفرقان - 21 ) ونحو ذلك ، ( فأخذتهم فكيف كان عقاب   ) . 

 ( وكذلك حقت كلمة ربك   ) يعني : كما حقت كلمة العذاب على الأمم المكذبة حقت ( على الذين كفروا   ) من قومك ، ( أنهم أصحاب النار   ) قال الأخفش    : لأنهم أو بأنهم أصحاب النار . 
( الذين  يحملون العرش ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم ويؤمنون به ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا  ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك وقهم عذاب  الجحيم   ( 7 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل : ( الذين يحملون العرش ومن حوله   ) حملة العرش والطائفون به وهم الكروبيون ، وهم سادة الملائكة . قال ابن عباس    : حملة العرش ما بين كعب أحدهم إلى أسفل قدميه مسيرة خمسمائة عام ، ويروى أن أقدامهم في تخوم الأرضين ، والأرضون والسماوات إلى   [ ص: 140 ] حجزهم  ، وهم يقولون : سبحان ذي العزة والجبروت ، سبحان ذي الملك والملكوت ،  سبحان الحي الذي لا يموت ، سبوح قدوس رب الملائكة والروح . 

 وقال ميسرة بن عروبة    :  أرجلهم في الأرض السفلى ، ورءوسهم خرقت العرش ، وهم خشوع لا يرفعون طرفهم ،  وهم أشد خوفا من أهل السماء السابعة ، وأهل السماء السابعة أشد خوفا من  أهل السماء التي تليها ، والتي تليها أشد خوفا من التي تليها . وقال مجاهد    : بين الملائكة والعرش سبعون حجابا من نور . 

 وروى محمد بن المنكدر  عن جابر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أذن لي أن أحدث عن ملك من ملائكة الله من حملة العرش ما بين شحمة أذنيه إلى عاتقه مسيرة سبعمائة عام   " . 

وروى  جعفر بن محمد  عن  أبيه عن جده أنه قال : إن ما بين القائمة من قوائم العرش والقائمة الثانية  خفقان الطير المسرع ثلاثين ألف عام ، والعرش يكسى كل يوم سبعين ألف لون من  النور ، لا يستطيع أن ينظر إليه خلق من خلق الله ، والأشياء كلها في العرش  كحلقة في فلاة   . 

وقال مجاهد    : بين السماء السابعة وبين العرش سبعون ألف حجاب من نور ، وحجاب من ظلمة ، وحجاب نور وحجاب ظلمة   . 

وقال  وهب بن منبه     : إن حول العرش سبعين ألف صف من الملائكة ، صف خلف صف يطوفون بالعرش ،  يقبل هؤلاء ويدبر هؤلاء ، فإذا استقبل بعضهم بعضا هلل هؤلاء وكبر هؤلاء ،  ومن ورائهم سبعون ألف صف قيام ، أيديهم إلى أعناقهم قد وضعوها على عواتقهم ،  فإذا سمعوا تكبير أولئك وتهليلهم رفعوا أصواتهم ، فقالوا : سبحانك وبحمدك  ما أعظمك   [ ص: 141 ] وأجلك أنت  الله لا إله غيرك ، أنت الأكبر ، الخلق كلهم لك راجعون . ومن وراء هؤلاء  مائة ألف صف من الملائكة قد وضعوا اليمنى على اليسرى ليس منهم أحد إلا وهو  يسبح بتحميد لا يسبحه الآخر ، ما بين جناحي أحدهم مسيرة ثلاثمائة عام ، وما  بين شحمة أذنه إلى عاتقه أربعمائة عام ، واحتجب الله من الملائكة الذين  حول العرش بسبعين حجابا من نار ، وسبعين حجابا من ظلمة ، وسبعين حجابا من  نور ، وسبعين حجابا من در أبيض ، وسبعين حجابا من ياقوت أحمر ، وسبعين  حجابا من ياقوت أصفر وسبعين حجابا من زبرجد أخضر ، وسبعين حجابا من ثلج ،  وسبعين حجابا من ماء ، وسبعين حجابا من برد ، وما لا يعلمه إلا الله تعالى .  قال : ولكل واحد من حملة العرش ومن حوله أربعة وجوه ، وجه ثور ووجه أسد  ووجه نسر ووجه إنسان ، ولكل واحد منهم أربعة أجنحة ، أما جناحان فعلى وجهه  مخافة أن ينظر إلى العرش فيصعق ، وأما جناحان فيهفو بهما ، ليس لهم كلام  إلا التسبيح والتحميد والتكبير والتمجيد   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( يسبحون بحمد ربهم ويؤمنون به   ) يصدقون بأنه واحد لا شريك له . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا عمر بن عبد الله الرقاشي  ، حدثنا جعفر بن سليمان  ، حدثنا هارون بن رباب  ، حدثنا  شهر بن حوشب  قال  : حملة العرش ثمانية : فأربعة منهم يقولون : سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لك الحمد  على حلمك بعد علمك . وأربعة منهم يقولون : سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك لك الحمد  على عفوك بعد قدرتك . قال : وكأنهم ينظرون ذنوب بني آدم   . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا ربنا   ) يعني يقولون ربنا ، ( وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما   ) قيل : نصب على التفسير ، وقيل : على النقل ، أي : وسعت رحمتك وعلمك كل شيء ، ( فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك   ) دينك ( وقهم عذاب الجحيم   ) قال مطرف    : أنصح عباد الله للمؤمنين هم الملائكة ، وأغش الخلق للمؤمنين هم الشياطين   . 
( ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم   ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : يدخل المؤمن الجنة فيقول : أين أبي ؟ أين أمي ؟ أين ولدي ؟   [ ص: 142 ] أين زوجي ؟ فيقال : إنهم لم يعملوا مثل عملك ، فيقول : إني كنت أعمل لي ولهم ، فيقال : أدخلوهم الجنة   .
( وقهم السيئات ومن تق السيئات يومئذ فقد رحمته وذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ( 9 ) إن الذين كفروا ينادون لمقت الله أكبر من مقتكم أنفسكم إذ تدعون إلى الإيمان فتكفرون   ( 10 ) قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين فاعترفنا بذنوبنا فهل إلى خروج من سبيل   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وقهم السيئات   ) العقوبات ، ( ومن تق السيئات   ) أي : ومن تقه السيئات يعني العقوبات ، وقيل : جزاء السيئات ، ( يومئذ فقد رحمته وذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إن الذين كفروا ينادون   ) يوم القيامة وهم في النار وقد مقتوا أنفسهم حين عرضت عليهم سيئاتهم ، وعاينوا العذاب ، فيقال لهم : ( لمقت الله أكبر من مقتكم أنفسكم إذ تدعون إلى الإيمان فتكفرون   ) يعني لمقت الله إياكم في الدنيا إذ تدعون إلى الإيمان فتكفرون أكبر من مقتكم اليوم أنفسكم عند حلول العذاب بكم . 

 ( قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله تعالى عنهما - وقتادة  والضحاك     : كانوا أمواتا في أصلاب آبائهم فأحياهم الله في الدنيا ، ثم أماتهم  الموتة التي لا بد منها ، ثم أحياهم للبعث يوم القيامة ، فهما موتتان  وحياتان ، وهذا كقوله تعالى : " كيف تكفرون بالله وكنتم أمواتا فأحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم   " ( البقرة - 28 ) ، وقال  السدي    : أميتوا في الدنيا ثم أحيوا في قبورهم للسؤال ، ثم أميتوا في قبورهم ثم أحيوا في الآخرة . ( فاعترفنا بذنوبنا فهل إلى خروج من سبيل   ) أي : من خروج من النار إلى الدنيا فنصلح أعمالنا ونعمل بطاعتك ، نظيره : " هل إلى مرد من سبيل   " ( الشورى - 44 ) . 
[ ص: 143 ]   ( ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم وإن يشرك به تؤمنوا فالحكم لله العلي الكبير   ( 12 ) هو الذي يريكم آياته وينزل لكم من السماء رزقا وما يتذكر إلا من ينيب   ( 13 ) فادعوا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون   ( 14 ) رفيع الدرجات ذو العرش يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده لينذر يوم التلاق   ( 15 ) يوم هم بارزون لا يخفى على الله منهم شيء لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار   ( 16 ) ) 

قال الله تعالى : ( ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم   ) وفيه  متروك استغني عنه لدلالة الظاهر عليه ، مجازه : فأجيبوا أن لا سبيل إلى  ذلك ، وهذا العذاب والخلود في النار بأنكم إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم ، إذا  قيل لا إله إلا الله كفرتم وقلتم : " أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا   " ( ص - 5 ( وإن يشرك به   ) غيره ، ) ( تؤمنوا ) تصدقوا ذلك الشرك ، ( فالحكم لله العلي الكبير   ) الذي لا أعلى منه ولا أكبر . 

 ( هو الذي يريكم آياته وينزل لكم من السماء رزقا   ) يعني : المطر الذي هو سبب الأرزاق ، ( وما يتذكر   ) وما يتعظ بهذه الآيات ، ( إلا من ينيب   ) يرجع إلى الله تعالى في جميع أموره . 

 ( فادعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   ) الطاعة والعبادة . ( ولو كره الكافرون   ) . 

 ( رفيع الدرجات   ) رافع درجات الأنبياء والأولياء في الجنة ، ( ذو العرش   ) خالقه ومالكه ، ( يلقي الروح   ) ينزل الوحي ، سماه روحا ؛ لأنه تحيا به القلوب كما تحيا الأبدان بالأرواح ، ( من أمره   ) قال ابن عباس    : من قضائه . وقيل : من قوله . وقال مقاتل    : بأمره . ( على من يشاء من عباده لينذر   ) أي : لينذر النبي بالوحي ، ( يوم التلاق   ) وقرأ يعقوب  بالتاء أي : لتنذر أنت يا محمد  يوم التلاق ، يوم يلتقي أهل السماء وأهل الأرض . قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : يلتقي فيه الخلق والخالق . قال ابن زيد    : يتلاقى العباد . وقال  ميمون بن مهران    : يلتقي الظالم والمظلوم والخصوم . وقيل : يلتقي العابدون والمعبودون . وقيل : يلتقي فيه المرء مع عمله . 

 ( يوم هم بارزون   ) خارجون من قبورهم ظاهرون لا يسترهم شيء ، ( لا يخفى على الله منهم   ) من أعمالهم وأحوالهم ، ) ( شيء ) يقول الله تعالى في ذلك اليوم بعد فناء الخلق : ( لمن الملك اليوم   )   [ ص: 144 ] فلا أحد يجيبه ، فيجيب نفسه فيقول : ( لله الواحد القهار   ) الذي قهر الخلق بالموت . 
( اليوم تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت لا ظلم اليوم إن الله سريع الحساب   ( 17 ) وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع   ( 18 ) يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور   ( 19 ) والله يقضي بالحق والذين يدعون من دونه لا يقضون بشيء إن الله هو السميع البصير   ( 20 ) أولم  يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين كانوا من قبلهم كانوا هم أشد  منهم قوة وآثارا في الأرض فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم وما كان لهم من الله من واق    ( 21 ) ) 

 ( اليوم تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت   ) يجزى المحسن بإحسانه ، والمسيء بإساءته ، ( لا ظلم اليوم إن الله سريع الحساب   ) . 

 ( وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة   ) يعني : يوم القيامة ، سميت بذلك ؛ لأنها قريبة إذ كل ما هو آت قريب ، نظيره قوله عز وجل : " أزفت الآزفة   " ( النجم - 57 ) أي : قربت القيامة ( إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر    ) وذلك أنها تزول عن أماكنها من الخوف حتى تصير إلى الحناجر ، فلا هي  تعود إلى أماكنها ، ولا هي تخرج من أفواههم فيموتوا ويستريحوا ، ) ( كاظمين  ) مكروبين ممتلئين خوفا وحزنا ، والكظم تردد الغيظ والخوف والحزن في القلب  حتى يضيق به . ( ما للظالمين من حميم   ) قريب ينفعهم ، ( ولا شفيع يطاع   ) فيشفع فيهم . 

 ( يعلم خائنة الأعين   ) أي : خيانتها وهي مسارقة النظر إلى ما لا يحل . قال مجاهد    : وهو نظر الأعين إلى ما نهى الله عنه . ( وما تخفي الصدور   ) . 

 ( والله يقضي بالحق والذين يدعون من دونه   ) يعني الأوثان ( لا يقضون بشيء   ) لأنها لا تعلم شيئا ولا تقدر على شيء ، قرأ نافع  وابن عامر    : " تدعون " بالتاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء . ( إن الله هو السميع البصير   ) . 

 ( أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين كانوا من قبلهم كانوا هم أشد منهم قوة   ) قرأ ابن عامر    : " منكم " بالكاف ، وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم ، ( وآثارا في الأرض   ) فلم ينفعهم ذلك ( فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم وما كان لهم من الله من واق   ) يدفع عنهم العذاب . 
[ ص: 145 ]   ( ذلك بأنهم كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فكفروا فأخذهم الله إنه قوي شديد العقاب   ( 22 ) ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين   ( 23 ) إلى فرعون وهامان وقارون فقالوا ساحر كذاب   ( 24 ) فلما جاءهم بالحق من عندنا قالوا اقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا معه واستحيوا نساءهم وما كيد الكافرين إلا في ضلال   ( 25 ) وقال فرعون ذروني أقتل موسى وليدع ربه إني أخاف أن يبدل دينكم أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( ذلك ) أي : ذلك العذاب الذي نزل بهم ، ( بأنهم كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فكفروا فأخذهم الله إنه قوي شديد العقاب   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين إلى فرعون وهامان وقارون فقالوا ساحر كذاب فلما جاءهم بالحق من عندنا قالوا   ) يعني : فرعون  وقومه ( اقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا معه   ) قال قتادة    : هذا غير القتل الأول ؛ لأن فرعون  كان قد أمسك عن قتل الولدان ، فلما بعث موسى    - عليه السلام - أعاد القتل عليهم ، فمعناه أعيدوا عليهم القتل ( واستحيوا نساءهم   ) ليصدوهم بذلك عن متابعة موسى  ومظاهرته ، ( وما كيد الكافرين   ) وما مكر فرعون  وقومه واحتيالهم ، ( إلا في ضلال   ) أي : يذهب كيدهم باطلا ويحيق بهم ما يريده الله عز وجل . 

 ( وقال فرعون   ) لملئه ، ( ذروني أقتل موسى   ) وإنما قال هذا ؛ لأنه كان في خاصة قوم فرعون  من يمنعه من قتله خوفا من الهلاك ( وليدع ربه   ) أي : وليدع موسى  ربه الذي يزعم أنه أرسله إلينا فيمنعه منا ، ( إني أخاف أن يبدل   ) يغير ، ) ( دينكم ) الذي أنتم عليه ، ( أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد   ) قرأ يعقوب  وأهل الكوفة    " أو أن يظهر " وقرأ الآخرون " وأن يظهر " وقرأ أهل المدينة  والبصرة  وحفص    " يظهر " بضم الياء وكسر الهاء على التعدية ، ) ( الفساد ) نصب لقوله : " أن يبدل دينكم    " حتى يكون الفعلان على نسق واحد ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء والهاء على  اللزوم ، " الفساد " رفع ، وأراد بالفساد تبديل الدين وعبادة غيره . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (362)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ غَافِرٍ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية27 إلى الاية56 

*
*[ ص: 146 ]   ( وقال موسى إني عذت بربي وربكم من كل متكبر لا يؤمن بيوم الحساب   ( 27 ) وقال  رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله وقد  جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم وإن يك كاذبا فعليه كذبه وإن يك صادقا يصبكم بعض  الذي يعدكم إن الله لا يهدي من هو مسرف كذاب   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( وقال موسى   ) لما توعده فرعون  بالقتل ،   ( إني عذت بربي وربكم من كل متكبر لا يؤمن بيوم الحساب وقال رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه   ) . 

 واختلفوا في هذا المؤمن : قال مقاتل   والسدي    : كان قبطيا ابن عم فرعون  وهو الذي حكى الله عنه فقال : " وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى   " ( القصص - 20 ) ، وقال قوم : كان إسرائيليا ، ومجاز الآية : وقال رجل مؤمن يكتم إيمانه من آل فرعون وكان اسمه حزئيل  عند ابن عباس  وأكثر العلماء . وقال ابن إسحاق    : كان اسمه جبران    . وقيل : كان اسم الرجل الذي آمن من آل فرعون  حبيبا    ( أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله   ) لأن يقول ربي الله ، ( وقد جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم   ) أي : بما يدل على صدقه ، ( وإن يك كاذبا فعليه كذبه   ) لا يضركم ذلك ، ( وإن يك صادقا   ) فكذبتموه ، ( يصبكم بعض الذي يعدكم   ) قال أبو عبيد    : المراد بالبعض الكل ، أي : إن قتلتموه وهو صادق أصابكم ما يتوعدكم به من العذاب . قال الليث     : " بعض " صلة ، يريد : يصبكم الذي يعدكم . وقال أهل المعاني : هذا على  الظاهر في الحجاج كأنه قال : أقل ما في صدقه أن يصيبكم بعض الذي يعدكم وفي  بعض ذلك هلاككم ، فذكر البعض ليوجب الكل . ( إن الله لا يهدي   ) إلى دينه ، ( من هو مسرف   ) مشرك ) ( كذاب ) على الله .   [ ص: 147 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا علي بن عبد الله ،  حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ، حدثني الأوزاعي  ، حدثني  يحيى بن أبي كثير  ، حدثني  محمد بن إبراهيم التيمي  ، حدثني عروة بن الزبير  قال : قلت  لعبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص     : أخبرني بأشد ما صنعه المشركون برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :  بينا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصلي بفناء الكعبة إذ أقبل عقبة بن أبي معيط  فأخذ بمنكب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولوى ثوبه في عنقه ، فخنقه به خنقا شديدا ، فأقبل أبو بكر  فأخذ بمنكبه ودفعه عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقال : " أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله وقد جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم   "   .
( ياقوم لكم الملك اليوم ظاهرين في الأرض فمن ينصرنا من بأس الله إن جاءنا قال فرعون ما أريكم إلا ما أرى وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد   ( 29 ) وقال الذي آمن ياقوم إني أخاف عليكم مثل يوم الأحزاب   ( 30 ) مثل دأب قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم وما الله يريد ظلما للعباد   ( 31 ) ويا قوم إني أخاف عليكم يوم التناد   ( 32 ) ) 

  ( ياقوم لكم الملك اليوم ظاهرين في الأرض   ) غالبين في أرض مصر  ، ( فمن ينصرنا من بأس الله   ) من يمنعنا من عذاب الله ، ( إن جاءنا   ) والمعنى لكم الملك اليوم فلا تتعرضوا لعذاب الله بالتكذيب ، وقتل النبي فإنه لا مانع من عذاب الله إن حل بكم ، ( قال فرعون ما أريكم   ) من الرأي والنصيحة ، ( إلا ما أرى   ) لنفسي . وقال الضحاك    : ما أعلمكم إلا ما أعلم ، ( وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد   ) ما أدعوكم إلا إلى طريق الهدى . 

 ( وقال الذي آمن يا قوم إني أخاف عليكم مثل يوم الأحزاب مثل دأب قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم   ) أي : مثل عادتهم في الإقامة على التكذيب حتى أتاهم العذاب ، ( وما الله يريد ظلما للعباد   ) أي : لا يهلكهم قبل اتخاذ الحجة عليهم . 

 ( ويا قوم إني أخاف عليكم يوم التناد    ) يوم القيامة يدعى كل أناس بإمامهم وينادي بعضهم بعضا ، فينادي أصحاب  الجنة أصحاب النار ، وأصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة ، وينادى أصحاب الأعراف ،  وينادى بالسعادة والشقاوة ، ألا إن فلان بن فلان قد سعد سعادة لا يشقى  بعدها أبدا ، وفلان بن فلان قد شقي شقاوة لا يسعد بعدها أبدا ، وينادى حين  يذبح الموت : يا أهل الجنة خلود فلا موت ، ويا أهل النار خلود فلا موت .   [ ص: 148 ] 

 وقرأ ابن عباس  والضحاك    : " يوم التناد " بتشديد الدال أي : يوم التنافر ، وذلك أنهم هربوا فندوا في الأرض كما تند الإبل إذا شردت عن أربابها . 

 قال الضحاك    : وكذلك  إذا سمعوا زفير النار ندوا هربا فلا يأتون قطرا من الأقطار إلا وجدوا  الملائكة صفوفا ، فيرجعون إلى المكان الذي كانوا فيه ، فذلك قوله تعالى : "  والملك على أرجائها   " ( الحاقة - 17 ) وقوله : يامعشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات والأرض فانفذوا   . ( الرحمن - 33 ) 
( يوم تولون مدبرين ما لكم من الله من عاصم ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد   ( 33 ) ولقد  جاءكم يوسف من قبل بالبينات فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به حتى إذا هلك قلتم  لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا كذلك يضل الله من هو مسرف مرتاب   ( 34 ) الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم كبر مقتا عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبر جبار   ( 35 ) ) 

 ( يوم تولون مدبرين   ) منصرفين عن موقف الحساب إلى النار . وقال مجاهد    : فارين غير معجزين ( ما لكم من الله من عاصم   ) يعصمكم من عذابه ، ( ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد   ) . ( ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل   ) يعني يوسف بن يعقوب    " من قبل " أي : من قبل موسى  ، ) ( بالبينات ) يعني قوله : " أأرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار   " ( يوسف - 39 ( فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به   ) قال ابن عباس    : من عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له ، ( حتى إذا هلك   ) مات ( قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا   ) أي : أقمتم على كفركم وظننتم أن الله لا يجدد عليكم الحجة ، ( كذلك يضل الله من هو مسرف   ) مشرك ، ) ( مرتاب ) شاك . 

 ( الذين يجادلون في آيات الله   ) قال الزجاج    : هذا تفسير للمسرف المرتاب يعني هم الذين يجادلون في آيات الله أي : في إبطالها بالتكذيب ( بغير سلطان   ) حجة ) ( أتاهم ) من الله ( كبر مقتا   ) أي : كبر ذلك الجدال مقتا ، ( عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبر جبار   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  وابن عامر    " قلب " بالتنوين ، وقرأ الآخرون بالإضافة ، دليله قراءة  عبد الله بن مسعود    " على قلب كل متكبر جبار " . 
[ ص: 149 ]   ) ( وقال فرعون ياهامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي أبلغ الأسباب   ( 36 ) أسباب السماوات فأطلع إلى إله موسى وإني لأظنه كاذبا وكذلك زين لفرعون سوء عمله وصد عن السبيل وما كيد فرعون إلا في تباب   ( 37 ) وقال الذي آمن ياقوم اتبعون أهدكم سبيل الرشاد   ( 38 ) ياقوم إنما هذه الحياة الدنيا متاع وإن الآخرة هي دار القرار   ( 39 ) من عمل سيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها ومن عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة يرزقون فيها بغير حساب   ( 40 ) ويا قوم ما لي أدعوكم إلى النجاة وتدعونني إلى النار   ( 41 ) ) 

 ( وقال فرعون   ) لوزيره : ( ياهامان ابن لي صرحا   ) والصرح : البناء الظاهر الذي لا يخفى على الناظر وإن بعد ، وأصله من التصريح وهو الإظهار ، ( لعلي أبلغ الأسباب   ) . ( أسباب السماوات   ) يعني : طرقها وأبوابها من سماء إلى سماء ، ( فأطلع إلى إله موسى   ) قراءة العامة برفع العين نسقا على قوله : " أبلغ الأسباب   " وقرأ حفص  عن عاصم  بنصب العين وهي قراءة حميد الأعرج  ، على جواب " لعل " بالفاء ، ( وإني لأظنه   ) يعني موسى ، ) ( كاذبا ) فيما يقول إن له ربا غيري ، ( وكذلك زين لفرعون سوء عمله وصد عن السبيل   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  ويعقوب    : " وصد " بضم الصاد نسقا على قوله : " زين لفرعون .   " قال ابن عباس    : صده الله عن سبيل الهدى . وقرأ الآخرون بالفتح أي : صد فرعون  الناس عن السبيل . ( وما كيد فرعون إلا في تباب   ) يعني : وما كيده في إبطال آيات موسى  إلا في خسار وهلاك . ( وقال الذي آمن ياقوم اتبعون أهدكم سبيل الرشاد   ) طريق الهدى . 

 ( ياقوم إنما هذه الحياة الدنيا متاع   ) متعة تنتفعون بها مدة ثم تنقطع ، ( وإن الآخرة هي دار القرار   ) التي لا تزول . 

 ( من عمل سيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها ومن عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة يرزقون فيها بغير حساب   ) قال مقاتل    : لا تبعة عليهم فيما يعطون في الجنة من الخير . ( ويا قوم ما لي أدعوكم إلى النجاة    ) يعني : ما لكم ، كما تقول : ما لي أراك حزينا ؟ أي : ما لك ؟ يقول :  أخبروني عنكم ؟ كيف هذه الحال أدعوكم إلى النجاة من النار بالإيمان بالله ،  ( وتدعونني إلى النار   ) ؟ إلى الشرك الذي يوجب النار ، ثم فسر فقال : 
[ ص: 150 ]   ( تدعونني لأكفر بالله وأشرك به ما ليس لي به علم وأنا أدعوكم إلى العزيز الغفار   ( 42 ) لا جرم أنما تدعونني إليه ليس له دعوة في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة وأن مردنا إلى الله وأن المسرفين هم أصحاب النار   ( 43 ) فستذكرون ما أقول لكم وأفوض أمري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد   ( 44 ) فوقاه الله سيئات ما مكروا وحاق بآل فرعون سوء العذاب   ( 45 ) النار يعرضون عليها غدوا وعشيا ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب   ( 46 ) ) 

 ( تدعونني لأكفر بالله وأشرك به ما ليس لي به علم وأنا أدعوكم إلى العزيز الغفار   ) في انتقامه ممن كفر ، الغفار لذنوب أهل التوحيد . 

 ( لا جرم   ) حقا ، ( أنما تدعونني إليه   ) أي : إلى الوثن ، ( ليس له دعوة في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة   ) قال  السدي     : لا يستجيب لأحد في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة ، يعني ليست له استجابة دعوة .  وقيل : ليست له دعوة إلى عبادته في الدنيا ؛ لأن الأوثان لا تدعي الربوبية  ، ولا تدعو إلى عبادتها ، وفي الآخرة تتبرأ من عابديها . ( وأن مردنا إلى الله   ) : مرجعنا إلى الله فيجازي كلا بما يستحق ، ( وأن المسرفين   ) المشركين ، ( هم أصحاب النار   ) . 

 ( فستذكرون ما أقول لكم   ) إذا عاينتم العذاب حين لا ينفعكم الذكر ، ( وأفوض أمري إلى الله   ) وذلك أنهم توعدوه لمخالفته دينهم ، ( إن الله بصير بالعباد   ) يعلم المحق من المبطل ، ثم خرج المؤمن من بينهم ، فطلبوه فلم يقدروا عليه . 

 وذلك قوله عز وجل ( فوقاه الله سيئات ما مكروا   ) ما أرادوا به من الشر قال قتادة    : نجا مع موسى  وكان قبطيا ، ) ( وحاق ) نزل ، ( بآل فرعون سوء العذاب   ) الغرق في الدنيا ، والنار في الآخرة . 

 وذلك قوله عز وجل : ) ( النار ) هي رفع على البدل من السوء ، ( يعرضون عليها غدوا وعشيا   ) صباحا ومساء ، قال ابن مسعود    : أرواح آل فرعون  في أجواف طيور سود يعرضون على النار كل يوم مرتين ، تغدو وتروح إلى النار ، ويقال : يا آل فرعون  هذه منازلكم حتى تقوم الساعة .   [ ص: 151 ] 

 وقال قتادة  ، ومقاتل  ،  والسدي  ، والكلبي    : تعرض روح كل كافر على النار بكرة وعشيا ما دامت الدنيا . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن نافع  عن عبد الله بن عمر  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن  أحدكم إذا مات عرض عليه مقعده بالغداة والعشي ، إن كان من أهل الجنة فمن  أهل الجنة ، وإن كان من أهل النار فمن أهل النار ، فيقال له : هذا مقعدك  حتى يبعثك الله إليه يوم القيامة   " . 

 ثم أخبر الله عن مستقرهم يوم القيامة فقال : ( ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  وأبو عمرو  وأبو بكر    : " الساعة ادخلوا " بحذف الألف والوصل ، وبضمها في الابتداء ، وضم الخاء من الدخول ، أي : يقال لهم : ادخلوا يا " آل فرعون  أشد العذاب " ، وقرأ الآخرون " أدخلوا " بقطع الألف وكسر الخاء من الإدخال ، أي : يقال للملائكة : أدخلوا آل فرعون  أشد العذاب . قال ابن عباس    : يريد ألوان العذاب غير الذي كانوا يعذبون به منذ أغرقوا . 
( وإذ يتحاجون في النار فيقول الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار   ( 47 ) قال الذين استكبروا إنا كل فيها إن الله قد حكم بين العباد   ( 48 ) وقال الذين في النار لخزنة جهنم ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يوما من العذاب   ( 49 ) قالوا أولم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات قالوا بلى قالوا فادعوا وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال   ( 50 ) ) 

 ( وإذ يتحاجون في النار   ) أي : اذكر يا محمد  لقومك إذ يختصمون ، يعني أهل النار في النار ، ( فيقول الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا   ) في الدنيا ، ( فهل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار   ) والتبع يكون واحدا وجمعا في قول أهل البصرة ، وواحده تابع ، وقال أهل الكوفة    : هو جمع لا واحد له ، وجمعه أتباع . 

 ( قال الذين استكبروا إنا كل فيها إن الله قد حكم بين العباد وقال الذين في النار   ) حين اشتد عليهم العذاب ، ( لخزنة جهنم ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يوما من العذاب   ) . 

 ) ( قالوا ) يعني : خزنة جهنم لهم ، ( أولم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات قالوا بلى قالوا فادعوا   ) أنتم إذا ربكم ، إنا لا ندعو لكم ؛ لأنهم علموا أنه لا يخفف عنهم العذاب . قال الله تعالى : ( وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال   )   [ ص: 152 ] أي : يبطل ويضل ولا ينفعهم .
( إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد   ( 51 ) يوم لا ينفع الظالمين معذرتهم ولهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار   ( 52 ) ولقد آتينا موسى الهدى وأورثنا بني إسرائيل الكتاب   ( 53 ) هدى وذكرى لأولي الألباب   ( 54 ) فاصبر إن وعد الله حق واستغفر لذنبك وسبح بحمد ربك بالعشي والإبكار   ( 55 ) إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع البصير   ( 56 ) ) 

قوله عز وجل ( إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا   ) قال ابن عباس    : بالغلبة والقهر . وقال الضحاك     : بالحجة ، وفي الآخرة بالعذر . وقيل : بالانتقام من الأعداء في الدنيا  والآخرة ، وكل ذلك قد كان للأنبياء والمؤمنين ، فهم منصورون بالحجة على من  خالفهم ، وقد نصرهم الله بالقهر على من ناوأهم وإهلاك أعدائهم ، ونصرهم بعد  أن قتلوا بالانتقام من أعدائهم ، كما نصر يحيى بن زكريا  لما قتل ، قتل به سبعون ألفا ، فهم منصورون بأحد هذه الوجوه ، ( ويوم يقوم الأشهاد   ) يعني : يوم القيامة يقوم الحفظة من الملائكة يشهدون للرسل بالتبليغ وعلى الكفار بالتكذيب . 

 ( يوم لا ينفع الظالمين معذرتهم   ) إن اعتذروا عن كفرهم لم يقبل منهم ، وإن تابوا لم ينفعهم ، ( ولهم اللعنة   ) البعد من الرحمة ، ( ولهم سوء الدار   ) يعني جهنم . 

 ( ولقد آتينا موسى الهدى   ) قال مقاتل    : الهدى من الضلالة يعني التوراة ، ( وأورثنا بني إسرائيل الكتاب   ) التوراة . 

 ( هدى وذكرى لأولي الألباب   ) . 

 ) ( فاصبر ) يا محمد  على أذاهم ، ( إن وعد الله   ) في إظهار دينك وإهلاك أعدائك ) ( حق ) قال الكلبي    : نسخت آية القتال آية الصبر ، ( واستغفر لذنبك   ) هذا تعبد من الله ليزيده به درجة وليصير سنة لمن بعده ، ( وسبح بحمد ربك   ) صل شاكرا لربك ( بالعشي والإبكار   ) قال الحسن    : يعني صلاة العصر وصلاة الفجر . وقال ابن عباس    : الصلوات الخمس . 

 ( إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم   ) ما في قلوبهم ، والصدر   [ ص: 153 ] موضع القلب ، فكنى به عن القلب لقرب الجوار ، ( إلا كبر   ) قال ابن عباس    : ما يحملهم على تكذيبك إلا ما في صدورهم من الكبر والعظمة ، ( ما هم ببالغيه   ) قال مجاهد    : ما هم ببالغي مقتضى ذلك الكبر ؛ لأن الله عز وجل مذلهم . 

 قال  ابن قتيبة    : إن في صدورهم إلا تكبر على محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وطمع في أن يغلبوه وما هم ببالغي ذلك . 

 قال أهل التفسير : نزلت في اليهود  ، وذلك أنهم قالوا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن صاحبنا المسيح بن داود - يعنون الدجال    - يخرج في آخر الزمان ، فيبلغ سلطانه في البر والبحر ، ويرد الملك إلينا ، قال الله تعالى : ( فاستعذ بالله   ) من فتنة الدجال ، ( إنه هو السميع البصير   ) .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (363)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ فُصِّلَتْ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية5

( لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 57 ) ) 

 ( لخلق السماوات والأرض   ) مع عظمهما ، ) ( أكبر ) أعظم في الصدور ، ( من خلق الناس   ) أي : من إعادتهم بعد الموت ، ( ولكن أكثر الناس   ) يعني الكفار ، ( لا يعلمون   ) حيث لا يستدلون بذلك على توحيد خالقها . وقال قوم : " أكبر " أي : أعظم من خلق الدجال ، ( ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ) يعني اليهود  الذين يخاصمون في أمر الدجال . 

 وروي عن هشام بن عامر  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " ما بين خلق آدم إلى قيام الساعة خلق أكبر من خلق الدجال   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري  ، أخبرنا جدي عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزار  ، أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  حدثنا معمر  عن قتادة  عن  شهر بن حوشب  ، عن أسماء بنت يزيد الأنصارية  قالت : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في بيتي فذكر الدجال ،  فقال : " إن بين يديه ثلاث سنين : سنة تمسك السماء ثلث قطرها ، والأرض ثلث  نباتها ، والثانية تمسك السماء ثلثي قطرها ، والأرض ثلثي نباتها ،  والثالثة تمسك السماء قطرها كله ، والأرض نباتها كله ، فلا يبقى ذات ظلف  ولا ذات ضرس من البهائم إلا هلك ، وإن من أشد فتنته أنه يأتي الأعرابي فيقول : أرأيت إن أحييت لك إبلك أليس تعلم أني ربك ؟ قال :   [ ص: 154 ] فيقول  : بلى ، فيتمثل له نحو إبله كأحسن ما يكون ضروعا وأعظمه أسنمة . قال :  ويأتي الرجل قد مات أخوه ومات أبوه فيقول : أرأيت إن أحييت لك أباك وأخاك  ألست تعلم أني ربك ؟ فيقول : بلى ، فيتمثل له الشيطان نحو أبيه ونحو أخيه "  . قالت : ثم خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لحاجته ، ثم رجع والقوم  في اهتمام وغم مما حدثهم ، قالت : فأخذ بلحمتي الباب فقال : مهيم أسماء ؟  فقلت : يا رسول الله لقد خلعت أفئدتنا بذكر الدجال ، قال : " إن يخرج وأنا  حي فأنا حجيجه ، وإلا فإن ربي خليفتي على كل مؤمن " . قالت أسماء فقلت : يا  رسول الله والله إنا لنعجن عجينا فما نخبزه حتى نجوع فكيف بالمؤمنين يومئذ  ؟ قال : " يجزيهم ما يجزئ أهل السماء من التسبيح والتقديس "   . 

 وبهذا الإسناد قال : أخبرنا معمر  ، عن ابن خثيم  ، عن  شهر بن حوشب  ، عن أسماء بنت يزيد  قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يمكث الدجال  في الأرض أربعين سنة ، السنة كالشهر ، والشهر كالجمعة ، والجمعة كاليوم ، واليوم كاضطرام السعفة في النار   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الطاهري  ، أخبرنا جدي عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزار  ، أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أخبرنا إسحاق الدبري  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  عن سالم  عن ابن عمر  قال : قام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الناس فأثنى على الله بما هو أهله ، ثم ذكر الدجال  فقال  : " إني لأنذركموه ، وما من نبي إلا أنذر قومه ، لقد أنذر نوح قومه ،  ولكني سأقول لكم فيه قولا لم يقله نبي لقومه : تعلمون أنه أعور وإن الله  ليس بأعور "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا جويرية  عن نافع  عن عبد الله  قال : ذكر الدجال  عند  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " إن الله لا يخفى عليكم ، إن الله  ليس بأعور ، وأشار بيده إلى عينه ، وإن المسيح الدجال أعور العين اليمنى ،  كأن عينه عنبة طافية "   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر الجرجاني  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد الفارسي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ،   [ ص: 155 ] حدثنا شعيب بن صفوان  عن  عبد الملك بن عمير  عن  ربعي بن حراش  عن عقبة بن عمرو بن مسعود الأنصاري  قال : انطلقت معه إلى حذيفة بن اليمان  فقال له عقبة    : حدثني ما سمعت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الدجال ؟  قال : " إن الدجال  يخرج  وإن معه ماء ونارا ، فأما الذي يراه الناس ماء فنار تحرق ، وأما الذي يراه  الناس نارا فماء بارد عذب ، فمن أدرك ذلك منكم فليقع في الذي يراه نارا  فإنه ماء عذب طيب " فقال عقبة    : وأنا قد سمعته تصديقا لحذيفة    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثني إبراهيم بن المنذر  ، حدثنا ابن الوليد  ، حدثنا ابن عمرو وهو الأوزاعي  ، حدثنا إسحاق  ، حدثني أنس بن مالك  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ليس من بلد إلا سيطؤه الدجال إلا مكة  والمدينة  ، ليس من نقابها إلا عليه الملائكة صافين يحرسونها ، ثم ترجف المدينة  بأهلها ثلاث رجفات ، فيخرج إليه كل كافر ومنافق   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشمهيني  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  عن العلاء  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يأتي المسيح من قبل المشرق وهمته المدينة  ، حتى ينزل دبر أحد  ، ثم تصرف الملائكة وجهه قبل الشام ، وهناك يهلك   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الطاهري  ، أخبرنا جدي عبد الصمد البزار  ، أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أخبرنا إسحاق الدبري  ، ثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن هارون العبدي  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يتبع الدجال  من أمتي سبعون ألفا عليهم السيجان   " ويرويه أبو أمامة    - رضي الله عنه - عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " مع الدجال  يومئذ سبعون ألف يهودي كلهم ذو تاج وسيف محلى   " . 
[ ص: 156 ]   ( وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ولا المسيء قليلا ما تتذكرون   ( 58 ) إن الساعة لآتية لا ريب فيها ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون   ( 59 ) وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين   ( 60 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ولا المسيء قليلا ما تتذكرون   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    " تتذكرون " بالتاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ، لأن أول الآيات وآخرها خبر عن قوم . 

 ) ( إن الساعة ) أي : القيامة ( لآتية لا ريب فيها ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون   ) . 

 ( وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم   ) أي : اعبدوني دون غيري أجبكم وأثبكم وأغفر لكم ، فلما عبر عن العبادة بالدعاء جعل الإنابة استجابة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن سمعان  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا سفيان  عن منصور  عن أبي ذر  عن يسيع الكندي  عن النعمان بن بشير  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول على المنبر :   " إن الدعاء هو العبادة   " ثم قرأ : " ادعوني أستجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين   "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن علي الدورقي  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الشيرازي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى القرشي  ببغداد ، حدثنا محمد بن عبيد بن العلاء  ، حدثنا أحمد بن بديل  ، حدثنا  وكيع  ، حدثنا أبو المليح  قال : سمعت أبا صالح  يذكر عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من لم يدع الله غضب الله عليه   " .   [ ص: 157 ] 

 وقيل : الدعاء هو الذكر والسؤال ، ( إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو جعفر  وأبو بكر    : " سيدخلون " بضم الياء وفتح الخاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وضم الخاء ، " داخرين " صاغرين ذليلين . 
( الله الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون   ( 61 ) ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون   ( 62 ) كذلك يؤفك الذين كانوا بآيات الله يجحدون   ( 63 ) الله الذي جعل لكم الأرض قرارا والسماء بناء وصوركم فأحسن صوركم ورزقكم من الطيبات ذلكم الله ربكم فتبارك الله رب العالمين   ( 64 ) هو الحي لا إله إلا هو فادعوه مخلصين له الدين الحمد لله رب العالمين   ( 65 ) ) 

 ( الله  الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن الله لذو فضل على الناس  ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء لا إله إلا هو فأنى  تؤفكون   ) . 

 ) ( كذلك ) يعني كما أفكتم عن الحق مع قيام الدلائل كذلك ، ( يؤفك الذين كانوا بآيات الله يجحدون   ) . 

  ( الله الذي جعل لكم الأرض قرارا   ) فراشا ، ( والسماء بناء   ) سقفا كالقبة ، ( وصوركم فأحسن صوركم   ) قال مقاتل    : خلقكم فأحسن خلقكم . قال ابن عباس    : خلق ابن آدم قائما معتدلا يأكل ويتناول بيده ، وغير ابن آدم يتناول بفيه . ( ورزقكم من الطيبات   ) قيل : من غير رزق الدواب ( ذلكم الله ربكم فتبارك الله رب العالمين هو الحي لا إله إلا هو فادعوه مخلصين له الدين الحمد لله رب العالمين   ) قال الفراء    : هو خبر وفيه إضمار الأمر ، مجازه : فادعوه واحمدوه . 

 وروي عن مجاهد  عن ابن عباس  قال : من قال لا إله إلا الله فليقل على إثرها الحمد لله رب العالمين ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : " فادعوه مخلصين له الدين الحمد لله رب العالمين   "   . 
[ ص: 158 ]   ( قل إني نهيت أن أعبد الذين تدعون من دون الله لما جاءني البينات من ربي وأمرت أن أسلم لرب العالمين   ( 66 ) هو  الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم يخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا  أشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا ومنكم من يتوفى من قبل ولتبلغوا أجلا مسمى ولعلكم  تعقلون   ( 67 ) هو الذي يحيي ويميت فإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون   ( 68 ) ألم تر إلى الذين يجادلون في آيات الله أنى يصرفون   ( 69 ) الذين كذبوا بالكتاب وبما أرسلنا به رسلنا فسوف يعلمون   ( 70 ) إذ الأغلال في أعناقهم والسلاسل يسحبون   ( 71 ) ) 

 ( قل إني نهيت أن أعبد الذين تدعون من دون الله لما جاءني البينات من ربي وأمرت أن أسلم لرب العالمين   ) وذلك حين دعي إلى الكفر . 

  ( هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم يخرجكم طفلا   ) أي : أطفالا ( ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا ومنكم من يتوفى من قبل   ) أي : من قبل أن يصير شيخا ، ) ( ولتبلغوا ) جميعا ، ( أجلا مسمى   ) وقتا معلوما محدودا لا تجاوزونه ، يريد أجل الحياة إلى الموت ، ( ولعلكم تعقلون   ) أي : لكي تعقلوا توحيد ربكم وقدرته . 

 ( هو الذي يحيي ويميت فإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ألم تر إلى الذين يجادلون في آيات الله   ) يعني : القرآن ، يقولون ليس من عند الله ، ( أنى يصرفون   ) كيف يصرفون عن دين الحق . قيل : هم المشركون . وعن  محمد بن سيرين  وجماعة : أنها نزلت في القدرية    . 

 ( إذ الأغلال في أعناقهم والسلاسل يسحبون   ) يجرون . 
[ ص: 159 ]   ( في الحميم ثم في النار يسجرون   ( 72 ) ثم قيل لهم أين ما كنتم تشركون   ( 73 ) من دون الله قالوا ضلوا عنا بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا كذلك يضل الله الكافرين   ( 74 ) ذلكم بما كنتم تفرحون في الأرض بغير الحق وبما كنتم تمرحون   ( 75 ) ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين   ( 76 ) فاصبر إن وعد الله حق فإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإلينا يرجعون   ( 77 ) ولقد  أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك وما كان  لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله فإذا جاء أمر الله قضي بالحق وخسر هنالك  المبطلون   ( 78 ) الله الذي جعل لكم الأنعام لتركبوا منها ومنها تأكلون   ( 79 ) ولكم فيها منافع ولتبلغوا عليها حاجة في صدوركم وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون   ( 80 ) ) 

  ( في الحميم ثم في النار يسجرون   ) قال مقاتل    : توقد بهم النار . وقال مجاهد    : يصيرون وقودا للنار . ( ثم قيل لهم أين ما كنتم تشركون من دون الله   ) يعني الأصنام ، ( قالوا ضلوا عنا   ) فقدناهم فلا نراهم ( بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا   ) قيل : أنكروا . وقيل : معناه بل لم نكن ندعوا من قبل شيئا ينفع ويضر . وقال  الحسين بن الفضل     : أي : لم نكن نصنع من قبل شيئا ، أي : ضاعت عبادتنا لها ، كما يقول من  ضاع عمله : ما كنت أعمل شيئا . قال الله عز وجل : ) ( كذلك ) أي : كما أضل  هؤلاء ، ( يضل الله الكافرين   ) . 

 ) ( ذلكم ) العذاب الذي نزل بكم ، ( بما كنتم تفرحون   ) تبطرون وتأشرون ، ( في الأرض بغير الحق وبما كنتم تمرحون   ) تفرحون وتختالون . 

 ( ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين فاصبر إن وعد الله   ) بنصرك ، ( حق فإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم   ) من العذاب في حياتك ، ( أو نتوفينك   ) قبل أن يحل ذلك بهم ، ( فإلينا يرجعون   ) . 

 ( ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك   ) خبرهم في القرآن ، ( ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك وما كان لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله   ) بأمر الله وإرادته ، ( فإذا جاء أمر الله   ) قضاؤه بين الأنبياء والأمم ، ( قضي بالحق وخسر هنالك المبطلون   ) . 

 ( الله الذي جعل لكم الأنعام لتركبوا منها   ) بعضها ، ( ومنها تأكلون ولكم فيها منافع   ) في   [ ص: 160 ] أصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها وألبانها ( ولتبلغوا عليها حاجة في صدوركم   ) تحمل أثقالكم من بلد إلى بلد ولتبلغوا عليها حاجاتكم ، ( وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون   ) أي : على الإبل في البر وعلى السفن في البحر . نظيره : قوله تعالى : " وحملناهم في البر والبحر   " ( الإسراء - 70 ) . 
( ويريكم آياته فأي آيات الله تنكرون   ( 81 ) أفلم  يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أكثر منهم  وأشد قوة وآثارا في الأرض فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون   ( 82 ) فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 83 ) فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين   ( 84 ) فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا سنت الله التي قد خلت في عباده وخسر هنالك الكافرون   ( 85 ) ) 

 ( ويريكم آياته   ) دلائل قدرته ، ( فأي آيات الله تنكرون   ) . 

 ( أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أكثر منهم وأشد قوة وآثارا في الأرض   ) يعني : مصانعهم وقصورهم ، ( فما أغنى عنهم   ) لم ينفعهم ، ( ما كانوا يكسبون   ) وقيل : هو بمعنى الاستفهام ، ومجازه : أي شيء أغنى عنهم كسبهم ؟ 

 ( فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فرحوا   ) رضوا ( بما عندهم من العلم   ) قال مجاهد    : هو قولهم نحن أعلم ، لن نبعث ولن نعذب ، سمى ذلك علما على ما يدعونه ويزعمونه وهو في الحقيقة جهل . (وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين   ) يعني : تبرأنا مما كنا نعدل بالله . 

 ( فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا    ) عذابنا ، ) ( سنت الله ) قيل : نصبها بنزع الخافض ، أي : كسنة الله .  وقيل : على المصدر . وقيل : على الإغراء أي : احذروا سنة الله ( التي قد خلت في عباده   ) وتلك السنة أنهم إذا عاينوا عذاب الله آمنوا ، ولا ينفعهم إيمانهم عند معاينة العذاب . ( وخسر هنالك الكافرون   ) بذهاب الدارين ، قال الزجاج    : الكافر خاسر في كل وقت ، ولكنهم يتبين لهم خسرانهم إذا رأوا العذاب . 
 سُورَةُ فُصِّلَتْ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( حم   ( 1 ) تَنْزِيلٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   ( 2 ) كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ   ( 3 ) بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ   ( 4 ) وَقَالُوا  قُلُوبُنَا فِي أَكِنَّةٍ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ وَفِي آذَانِنَا  وَقْرٌ وَمِنْ بَيْنِنَا وَبَيْنِكَ حِجَابٌ فَاعْمَلْ إِنَّنَا عَامِلُونَ    ( 5 ) ) 

 (   ( حم تَنْزِيلٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   ) قَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ : " تَنْزِيلٌ : مُبْتَدَأٌ ، وَخَبَرُهُ قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ : ( كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ   ) . ( كِتَابٌ فُصِّلَتْ آيَاتُهُ   ) بُيِّنَتْ آيَاتُهُ ، ( قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ    ) : اللِّسَانُ الْعَرَبِيُّ ، وَلَوْ كَانَ بِغَيْرِ لِسَانِهِمْ مَا  عَلِمُوهُ ، وَنُصِبَ : " قُرْآنًا " بِوُقُوعِ الْبَيَانِ عَلَيْهِ أَيْ :  فَصَّلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا . 

 ( بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا   ) نَعْتَانِ لِلْقُرْآنِ أَيْ : بَشِيرًا لِأَوْلِيَاءِ اللَّهِ ، وَنَذِيرًا لِأَعْدَائِهِ ، ( فَأَعْرَضَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يَسْمَعُونَ   ) لَا يَصْغُونَ إِلَيْهِ تَكَبُّرًا . 

 ( وَقَالُوا   ) يَعْنِي مُشْرِكِي مَكَّةَ  ، ( قُلُوبُنَا فِي أَكِنَّةٍ   ) فِي أَغْطِيَةٍ ، ( مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ   ) فَلَا نَفْقَهُ مَا تَقُولُ ، ( وَفِي آذَانِنَا وَقْرٌ    ) صَمَمٌ فَلَا نَسْمَعُ مَا تَقُولُ ، وَالْمَعْنَى : إِنَّا فِي تَرْكِ  الْقَبُولِ عِنْدَكَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ مَنْ لَا يَفْهَمُ وَلَا يَسْمَعُ ، ( وَمِنْ بَيْنِنَا وَبَيْنِكَ حِجَابٌ   ) خِلَافٌ فِي الدِّينِ وَحَاجِزٌ فِي الْمِلَّةِ فَلَا نُوَافِقُكَ عَلَى مَا تَقُولُ ، ( فَاعْمَلْ   ) أَنْتَ عَلَى دِينِكَ ، ( إِنَّنَا عَامِلُونَ   ) عَلَى دِينِنَا . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (364)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ فُصِّلَتْ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية6 إلى الاية27

*
*[ ص: 164 ]   ( قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه وويل للمشركين   ( 6 ) الذين لا يؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون   ( 7 ) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون   ( 8 ) ) 

 (   ( قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم   ) يعني كواحد منكم ولولا الوحي ما دعوتكم ، وهو قوله : ( يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد   ) قال الحسن    : علمه الله التواضع ، ( فاستقيموا إليه   ) توجهوا إليه بالطاعة ولا تميلوا عن سبيله ، ( واستغفروه   ) من ذنوبكم ، ( وويل للمشركين   ) . 

 ( الذين لا يؤتون الزكاة   ) قال ابن عباس    : الذين لا يقولون لا إله إلا الله وهي زكاة الأنفس   . والمعنى : لا يطهرون أنفسهم من الشرك بالتوحيد . وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : لا يقرون بالزكاة ، ولا يرون إيتاءها واجبا . وكان يقال : الزكاة قنطرة الإسلام فمن قطعها نجا ومن تخلف عنها هلك . وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : لا ينفقون في الطاعة ولا يتصدقون . وقال مجاهد    : لا يزكون أعمالهم ( وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون   ) . 

 ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون   ) قال ابن عباس    : غير مقطوع . وقال مقاتل    : غير منقوص . ومنه " المنون " ؛ لأنه ينقص منة الإنسان وقوته ، وقيل : غير ممنون عليهم به . وقال مجاهد    : غير محسوب . 

وقال  السدي    : نزلت هذه الآية في المرضى والزمنى والهرمى ، إذا عجزوا عن الطاعة يكتب لهم الأجر كأصح ما كانوا يعملون فيه . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن عاصم بن أبي النجود  عن خيثمة بن عبد الرحمن  عن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن العبد إذا كان على طريقة حسنة من العبادة ، ثم مرض قيل للملك الموكل به : اكتب له مثل عمله إذا كان طليقا حتى أطلقه أو أكفته إلي " . 
[ ص: 165 ]   ( قل أئنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين وتجعلون له أندادا ذلك رب العالمين   ( 9 ) وجعل فيها رواسي من فوقها وبارك فيها وقدر فيها أقواتها في أربعة أيام سواء للسائلين   ( 10 ) ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان فقال لها وللأرض ائتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين   ( 11 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( قل أئنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين   ) : يوم الأحد والاثنين ، ( وتجعلون له أندادا ذلك رب العالمين   ) . 

 ( وجعل فيها   ) أي في الأرض ، ( رواسي   ) جبالا ثوابت ، ( من فوقها   ) من فوق الأرض ، ( وبارك فيها   ) أي : في الأرض ، بما خلق فيها من البحار والأنهار والأشجار والثمار ، ( وقدر فيها أقواتها   ) قال الحسن  ومقاتل    : قسم في الأرض أرزاق العباد والبهائم . وقال عكرمة  والضحاك    : قدر في كل بلدة ما لم يجعله في الأخرى ليعيش بعضهم من بعض بالتجارة من بلد إلى بلد   . قال الكلبي    : قدر الخبز لأهل قطر ، والتمر لأهل قطر ، والذرة لأهل قطر ، والسمك لأهل قطر ، وكذلك أقواتها .   ( في أربعة أيام    ) يريد خلق ما في الأرض ، وقدر الأقوات في يومين : يوم الثلاثاء  والأربعاء فهما مع الأحد والاثنين أربعة أيام ، رد الآخر على الأول في  الذكر ، كما تقول : تزوجت أمس امرأة واليوم ثنتين ، وإحداهما هي التي  تزوجتها بالأمس ، ( سواء للسائلين   ) قرأ أبو جعفر     " سواء " رفع على الابتداء ، أي : هي سواء . وقرأ يعقوب بالجر على نعت  قوله : " في أربعة أيام " ، وقرأ الآخرون " سواء " نصب على المصدر ، أي :  استوت سواء أي : استواء . ومعناه : سواء للسائلين عن ذلك . قال قتادة   والسدي    : من سأل عنه فهكذا الأمر سواء لا زيادة ولا نقصان جوابا لمن سأل : في كم خلقت الأرض والأقوات ؟ 

 ( ثم استوى إلى السماء   ) أي : عمد إلى خلق السماء ، ( وهي دخان   ) وكان ذلك الدخان بخار الماء ، ( فقال لها وللأرض ائتيا طوعا أو كرها   ) أي : ائتيا ما آمركما أي : افعلاه ، كما يقال : ائت ما هو الأحسن ، أي : افعله . 

 وقال طاوس  عن ابن عباس    : ائتيا : أعطيا ، يعني أخرجا ما خلقت فيكما من المنافع لمصالح العباد   .   [ ص: 166 ] 

 [ قال ابن عباس    ] :  قال الله عز وجل : أما أنت يا سماء فأطلعي شمسك وقمرك ونجومك ، وأنت يا أرض  فشقي أنهارك وأخرجي ثمارك ونباتك . وقال لهما : افعلا ما آمركما طوعا وإلا  ألجأتكما إلى ذلك [ حتى تفعلاه كرها ] فأجابتا بالطوع ، و ( قالتا أتينا طائعين    ) ولم يقل طائعتين ؛ لأنه ذهب به إلى السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ، مجازه :  أتينا بما فينا طائعين ، فلما وصفهما بالقول أجراهما في الجمع مجرى من  يعقل . 
( فقضاهن سبع سماوات في يومين وأوحى في كل سماء أمرها وزينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وحفظا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم   ( 12 ) فإن أعرضوا فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود   ( 13 ) إذ جاءتهم الرسل من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم ألا تعبدوا إلا الله قالوا لو شاء ربنا لأنزل ملائكة فإنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( ( فقضاهن سبع سماوات في يومين   ) أي : أتمهن وفرغ من خلقهن ، ( وأوحى في كل سماء أمرها   ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : خلق في كل سماء خلقها من الملائكة وما فيها من البحار وجبال البرد وما لا يعلمه إلا الله   . 

 وقال قتادة   والسدي    : يعني خلق فيها شمسها وقمرها ونجومها . 

 وقال مقاتل    : وأوحى إلى كل سماء ما أراد من الأمر والنهي ، وذلك يوم الخميس والجمعة . 

 ( وزينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح   ) كواكب ، ( وحفظا   ) لها ، ونصب " حفظا " على المصدر ، أي : حفظناها بالكواكب حفظا من الشياطين الذين يسترقون السمع ، ( ذلك   ) الذي ذكر من صنعه ، ( تقدير العزيز   ) في ملكه ، ( العليم   ) بحفظه . قوله عز وجل : ( فإن أعرضوا   ) يعني : هؤلاء المشركين عن الإيمان بعد هذا البيان ، ( فقل أنذرتكم   ) خوفتكم ، ( صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود   ) أي : هلاكا مثل هلاكهم ، والصاعقة المهلكة من كل شيء . 

 ( إذ جاءتهم   ) يعني : عادا وثمود ، ( الرسل من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم ) أراد بقوله : ( من بين أيديهم   ) الرسل الذين أرسلوا إلى آبائهم من قبلهم ، ( ومن خلفهم   ) يعني : ومن بعد   [ ص: 167 ] الرسل  الذين أرسلوا إلى آبائهم الذين أرسلوا إليهم ، هود وصالح ، فالكناية في  قوله " من بين أيديهم " راجعة إلى [ عاد وثمود ] وفي قوله : ( ومن خلفهم   ) راجعة إلى الرسل . ( أن لا ) بأن لا ( تعبدوا إلا الله قالوا لو شاء ربنا لأنزل   ) بدل هؤلاء الرسل ، ( ملائكة   ) أي : لو شاء ربنا دعوة الخلق لأنزل ملائكة ، ( فإنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن حامد الأصفهاني  ، حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى العبيدي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن مجدة بن العريان  ، حدثنا الحماني  ، حدثنا ابن فضيل  ، عن الأجلح  ، عن الذيال بن حرملة  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : قال الملأ من قريش  وأبو جهل    : قد التبس علينا أمر محمد  ، فلو التمستم رجلا عالما بالشعر والكهانة والسحر ، فأتاه فكلمه ، ثم أتانا ببيان من أمره ، فقال عتبة بن ربيعة    : والله لقد سمعت الشعر والكهانة والسحر ، وعلمت من ذلك علما ، وما يخفى علي أن كان كذلك أو لا . فأتاه فلما خرج إليه قال : يا محمد  أنت خير أم هاشم ؟  أنت خير أم عبد المطلب  ؟ أنت خير أم عبد الله  ؟  فبم تشتم آلهتنا ؟ وتضلل آباءنا ؟ فإن كنت تريد الرياسة عقدنا لك ألويتنا  فكنت رأسا ما بقيت ، وإن كان بك الباءة زوجناك عشر نسوة تختار من أي بنات قريش ،  وإن  كان بك المال جمعنا لك ما تستغني أنت وعقبك من بعدك ؟ ورسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ساكت لا يتكلم ، فلما فرغ ، قرأ رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : " حم تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم كتاب  فصلت آياته " إلى قوله : " فإن أعرضوا فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد  وثمود " الآية . فأمسك عتبة  على فيه وناشده بالرحم ورجع إلى أهله ، ولم يخرج إلى قريش  فاحتبس عنهم . فقال أبو جهل    : يا معشر قريش  والله ما نرى عتبة  إلا قد صبأ إلى دين محمد  ، وقد أعجبه طعامه وما ذاك إلا من حاجة أصابته ، فانطلقوا بنا إليه ، فانطلقوا إليه ، فقال أبو جهل    : والله يا عتبة  ما حبسك عنا إلا أنك صبوت إلى دين محمد  وأعجبك طعامه ، قال : فإن كانت بك حاجة جمعنا لك من أموالنا ما يغنيك عن طعام محمد  ، فغضب عتبة  وأقسم أن لا يكلم محمدا  أبدا . وقال : والله لقد علمتم أني من أكثر قريش  مالا  ولكني أتيته وقصصت عليه القصة فأجابني بشيء ، والله ما هو بشعر ولا كهانة  ولا سحر ، وقرأ السورة إلى قوله : " فإن أعرضوا فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل  صاعقة عاد وثمود " الآية . فأمسكت بفيه وناشدته بالرحم أن يكف . وقد علمتم  أن محمدا   [ ص: 168 ] إذا قال شيئا لم يكذب ، فخفت أن ينزل بكم العذاب . 

 وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي    : حدثت أن عتبة بن ربيعة  كان سيدا حليما قال يوما وهو جالس في نادي قريش  ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جالس وحده في المسجد : يا معشر قريش ألا أقوم إلى محمد  وأكلمه وأعرض عليه أمورا لعله يقبل منا بعضها فنعطيه ويكف عنا ، وذلك حين أسلم حمزة  ورأوا أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يزيدون ويكثرون ، فقالوا : بلى يا أبا الوليد  فقم إليه فكلمه ، فقام عتبة  حتى  جلس إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا ابن أخي إنك منا حيث  علمت من البسطة في العشيرة والمكان في النسب ، وإنك قد أتيت قومك بأمر عظيم  ، فرقت جماعتهم ، وسفهت أحلامهم ، وعبت آلهتهم ، وكفرت من مضى من آبائهم ،  فاسمع مني أعرض عليك أمورا تنظر فيها ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : قل يا أبا الوليد     . فقال : يا ابن أخي إن كنت إنما تريد بما جئت به مالا جمعنا لك من  أموالنا حتى تكون أكثرنا مالا ، وإن كنت تريد شرفا سودناك علينا ، وإن كان  هذا الذي بك رئيا تراه لا تستطيع رده طلبنا لك الطب ، ولعل هذا شعر جاش به  صدرك . فإنكم لعمري بني عبد المطلب  يقدرون على ذلك ما لا يقدر عليه غيركم ، حتى إذا فرغ ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أوقد فرغت يا أبا الوليد  ؟  قال : نعم ، قال : فاستمع مني . قال : أفعل ، فقال - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم : " حم تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم كتاب فصلت آياته  قرآنا عربيا " ، ثم مضى فيها يقرأ ، فلما سمعها عتبة  أنصت  له ، وألقى يديه خلف ظهره معتمدا عليهما يستمع منه ، حتى انتهى رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى السجدة فسجد . ثم قال : قد سمعت يا أبا الوليد  فأنت وذاك ، فقام عتبة  إلى أصحابه فقال بعضهم لبعض : نحلف بالله لقد جاءكم أبو الوليد  بغير الوجه الذي ذهب به ، فلما جلس إليهم قالوا : ما وراءك يا أبا الوليد  ؟ فقال : ورائي أني قد سمعت قولا والله ما سمعت بمثله قط ، ما هو بالشعر ولا السحر ولا الكهانة . يا معشر قريش  أطيعوني  ، خلوا ما بين هذا الرجل وبين ما هو فيه واعتزلوه ، فوالله ليكونن لقوله  الذي سمعت نبأ ، فإن تصبه العرب فقد كفيتموه بغيركم ، وإن يظهر على العرب  فملكه ملككم وعزه عزكم ، فأنتم أسعد الناس به . فقالوا : سحرك والله يا أبا الوليد  بلسانه . قال : هذا رأيي لكم ، فاصنعوا ما بدا لكم   . 
( فأما عاد فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق وقالوا من أشد منا قوة أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة وكانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   ( 15 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ( فأما عاد فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق وقالوا من أشد منا قوة   )   [ ص: 169 ] وذلك أن هودا     - عليه السلام - هددهم بالعذاب ، فقالوا : من أشد منا قوة ؟ نحن نقدر على  دفع العذاب عنا بفضل قوتنا ، وكانوا ذوي أجسام طوال ، قال الله تعالى ردا  عليهم : ( أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة وكانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   ) . 
( ( فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في أيام نحسات لنذيقهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى وهم لا ينصرون .   ( 16 ) وأما ثمود فهديناهم فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب الهون بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 17 ) ونجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون   ( 18 ) ويوم يحشر أعداء الله إلى النار فهم يوزعون   ( 19 ) . 

 ( فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا   ) عاصفة شديدة الصوت ، من الصرة وهي الصيحة . وقيل : هي الباردة من الصر وهو البرد . ( في أيام نحسات   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ونافع  وأبو عمرو  ويعقوب    " نحسات " بسكون الحاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها أي : نكدات مشئومات ذات نحوس . وقال الضحاك    : أمسك الله عنهم المطر ثلاث سنين ، ودامت الرياح عليهم من غير مطر ، ( لنذيقهم عذاب الخزي   ) أي : عذاب الهون والذل ، ( في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى   ) أشد إهانة ( وهم لا ينصرون   ) . 

 ( وأما ثمود فهديناهم   ) دعوناهم قاله مجاهد    . وقال ابن عباس    : بينا لهم سبيل الهدى . وقيل : دللناهم على الخير والشر ، كقوله : " هديناه السبيل " ( الإنسان - 3 ) ، ( فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى   ) فاختاروا الكفر على الإيمان ، ( فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب   ) [ أي : هلكة العذاب ] ، ( الهون   ) أي : ذي الهون أي : الهوان ، وهو الذي يهينهم ويخزيهم ، ( بما كانوا يكسبون   ) . ( ونجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون ويوم يحشر أعداء الله إلى النار   ) قرأ نافع  ويعقوب    : " نحشر " بالنون " أعداء " نصب . وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ورفعها وفتح الشين " أعداء " رفع أي : يجمع إلى النار ، ( فهم يوزعون   ) يساقون ويدفعون إلى النار . وقال قتادة   والسدي    : يحبس أولهم على آخرهم ليتلاحقوا . 
[ ص: 170 ]   ( ( حتى إذا ما جاءوها شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم بما كانوا يعملون   ( 20 ) وقالوا لجلودهم لم شهدتم علينا قالوا أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء وهو خلقكم أول مرة وإليه ترجعون   ( 21 ) وما كنتم تستترون أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم ولكن ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون   ( 22 ) ) 

 ( حتى إذا ما جاءوها   ) جاءوا النار ، ( شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم   ) أي : بشراتهم . ( بما كانوا يعملون   ) قال  السدي  وجماعة : المراد بالجلود الفروج . وقال مقاتل    : تنطق جوارحهم بما كتمت الألسن من عملهم . 

 ( وقالوا   ) يعني : الكفار الذين يحشرون إلى النار ، ( لجلودهم لم شهدتم علينا قالوا أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء   ) تم الكلام هاهنا . وقال الله تعالى : ( وهو خلقكم أول مرة   ) وليس هذا من جواب الجلود ، ( وإليه ترجعون   ) . 

 ( وما كنتم تستترون   ) أي : تستخفون [ عند أكثر أهل العلم . وقال مجاهد    : تتقون . وقال قتادة    : تظنون . ( أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم ولكن ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون   ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  الحميدي  ، أخبرنا سفيان  ، أخبرنا منصور  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن أبي معمر  ، عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال  : اجتمع عند البيت ثقفيان وقرشي ، أو قرشيان وثقفي كثير شحم بطونهم ، قليل  فقه قلوبهم ، فقال أحدهم : أترون أن الله يسمع ما نقول ؟ قال الآخر : يسمع  إن جهرنا ولا يسمع إن أخفينا . وقال الآخر : إن كان يسمع إذا جهرنا فإنه  يسمع إذا أخفينا ، فأنزل الله تعالى : " وما كنتم تستترون أن يشهد عليكم  سمعكم ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم ولكن ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون  "   . قيل : الثقفي عبد ياليل  ، وختناه القرشيان : ربيعة  ،  وصفوان بن أمية    .
[ ص: 171 ]   ( ( وذلكم ظنكم الذي ظننتم بربكم أرداكم فأصبحتم من الخاسرين   ( 23 ) فإن يصبروا فالنار مثوى لهم وإن يستعتبوا فما هم من المعتبين   ( 24 ) وقيضنا لهم قرناء فزينوا لهم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم وحق عليهم القول في أمم قد خلت من قبلهم من الجن والإنس إنهم كانوا خاسرين   ( 25 ) وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون   ( 26 ) فلنذيقن الذين كفروا عذابا شديدا ولنجزينهم أسوأ الذي كانوا يعملون   ( 27 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( وذلكم ظنكم الذي ظننتم بربكم أرداكم   ) أهلككم ، أي : ظنكم أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون - أرداكم . قال ابن عباس    : طرحكم في النار ، ( فأصبحتم من الخاسرين .   ) ثم أخبر عن حالهم فقال : 

 ( فإن يصبروا فالنار مثوى لهم   ) مسكن لهم ، ( وإن يستعتبوا   ) يسترضوا ويطلبوا العتبى ، ( فما هم من المعتبين    ) المرضين ، والمعتب الذي قبل عتابه وأجيب إلى ما سأل . يقال : أعتبني  فلان ، أي : أرضاني بعد إسخاطه إياي ، واستعتبته : طلبت منه أن يعتب أي :  يرضى . 

 ( وقيضنا لهم   ) أي : بعثنا ووكلنا . وقال مقاتل : هيأنا . وقال الزجاج    : سببنا لهم . ( قرناء   ) نظراء من الشياطين حتى أضلوهم ، ( فزينوا لهم ما بين أيديهم   ) من أمر الدنيا حتى آثروه على الآخرة ، ( وما خلفهم   ) من أمر الآخرة فدعوهم إلى التكذيب به وإنكار البعث ، ( وحق عليهم القول في أمم   ) [ مع أمم . ( قد خلت من قبلهم من الجن والإنس إنهم كانوا خاسرين   ) . 

 ( وقال الذين كفروا   ) من مشركي قريش  ، ( لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني الغطوا فيه ، وكان بعضهم يوصي إلى بعض إذا رأيتم محمدا  يقرأ فعارضوه بالرجز والشعر واللغو . قال مجاهد    : والغوا فيه بالمكاء والصفير . وقال الضحاك    : أكثروا الكلام فيختلط عليه ما يقول . وقال  السدي    : صيحوا في وجهه . ( لعلكم تغلبون   ) محمدا  على قراءته . 

 ( فلنذيقن الذين كفروا عذابا شديدا ولنجزينهم أسوأ الذي   ) يعني بأسوأ الذي ، أي : بأقبح الذي ، ( كانوا يعملون   ) في الدنيا وهو الشرك بالله .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (365)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ فُصِّلَتْ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية28 إلى الاية50

*
*[ ص: 172 ]   ( ( ذلك جزاء أعداء الله النار لهم فيها دار الخلد جزاء بما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   ( 28 ) وقال الذين كفروا ربنا أرنا الذين أضلانا من الجن والإنس نجعلهما تحت أقدامنا ليكونا من الأسفلين   ( 29 ) إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( ذلك   ) الذي ذكرت من العذاب الشديد ، ( جزاء أعداء الله   ) ثم بين ذلك الجزاء فقال : ( النار   ) أي : هو النار ، ( لهم فيها   ) أي : في النار ، ( دار الخلد   ) دار الإقامة لا انتقال منها ، ( جزاء بما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون   ) . 

 ( وقال الذين كفروا   ) أي : في النار يقولون : ( ربنا أرنا الذين أضلانا من الجن والإنس   ) يعنون إبليس وقابيل بن آدم الذي قتل أخاه ؛ لأنهما سنا المعصية . ( نجعلهما تحت أقدامنا   ) في النار ، ( ليكونا من الأسفلين   ) ليكونا في الدرك الأسفل من النار . قال ابن عباس    : ليكونا أشد عذابا منا . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا   ) سئل أبو بكر الصديق    - رضي الله تعالى عنه - عن الاستقامة فقال : أن لا تشرك بالله شيئا   . وقال  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - : " الاستقامة " أن تستقيم على الأمر والنهي ، ولا تروغ روغان الثعلب   . وقال  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - : أخلصوا العمل لله . وقال علي    - رضي الله عنه - : أدوا الفرائض . وقال ابن عباس    : استقاموا على أداء الفرائض . 

 وقال الحسن    : استقاموا على أمر الله تعالى فعملوا بطاعته ، واجتنبوا معصيته . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : استقاموا على شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله حتى لحقوا بالله . 

 وقال مقاتل    : استقاموا على المعرفة ولم يرتدوا . وقال قتادة    : كان الحسن  إذا تلا هذه الآية قال : اللهم أنت ربنا فارزقنا الاستقامة .   [ ص: 173 ] 

 قوله عز وجل : ( تتنزل عليهم الملائكة   ) قال ابن عباس    : عند الموت . وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : إذا قاموا من قبورهم . قال  وكيع بن الجراح    : البشرى تكون في ثلاث مواطن : عند الموت وفي القبر وعند البعث . ( ألا تخافوا   ) من الموت . وقال مجاهد    : لا تخافوا على ما تقدمون عليه من أمر الآخرة . ( ولا تحزنوا   ) على ما خلفتم من أهل وولد ، فإنا نخلفكم في ذلك كله . وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح    : لا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا على ذنوبكم فإني أغفرها لكم . ( وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون   ) .
( ( نحن أولياؤكم في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولكم فيها ما تشتهي أنفسكم ولكم فيها ما تدعون   ( 31 ) نزلا من غفور رحيم   ( 32 ) ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحا وقال إنني من المسلمين   ( 33 ) ) 

 ( نحن أولياؤكم   ) تقول لهم الملائكة الذين تنزل عليهم بالبشارة : نحن أولياؤكم أنصاركم وأحباؤكم ، ( في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة   ) [ أي : في الدنيا والآخرة . وقال  السدي    : تقول الملائكة : نحن الحفظة الذين كنا معكم في الدنيا ، ونحن أولياؤكم في الآخرة ] يقولون لا نفارقكم حتى تدخلوا الجنة . ( ولكم فيها ما تشتهي أنفسكم   ) من الكرامات واللذات ، ( ولكم فيها   ) في الجنة ، ( ما تدعون   ) تتمنون . 

 ( نزلا   ) رزقا ، ( من غفور رحيم   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله   ) إلى طاعته ، ( وعمل صالحا وقال إنني من المسلمين   ) قال ابن سيرين    [ والسدي   وابن عباس    : هو رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دعا إلى شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله . وقال الحسن    : هو المؤمن الذي أجاب الله في دعوته ، ودعا الناس إلى ما أجاب إليه ، وعمل صالحا في إجابته ، وقال : إنني من المسلمين . 

 وقالت عائشة    : أرى هذه الآية نزلت في المؤذنين .   [ ص: 174 ] 

 وقال عكرمة    : هو المؤذن .  أبو أمامة الباهلي    : " وعمل صالحا " صلى ركعتين بين الأذان والإقامة . 

 وقال  قيس بن أبي حازم    : هو الصلاة بين الأذان والإقامة . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الحميدي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ  ، حدثنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن الحسن بن أيوب الطوسي  ، حدثنا أبو يحيى بن أبي ميسرة  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن زيد المقرئ  ، حدثنا كهمس بن الحسن  عن عبد الله بن بريدة  عن عبد الله بن مغفل  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " بين كل أذانين صلاة " ، ثلاث مرات ، ثم قال في الثالثة : " لمن شاء "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا سفيان  عن زيد العمي  عن أبي إياس معاوية بن قرة  عن أنس بن مالك  قال سفيان    : لا أعلمه إلا وقد رفعه إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لا يرد الدعاء بين الأذان والإقامة "   . 
( ( ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم   ( 34 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة   ) قال الفراء    : " لا " هاهنا صلة ، معناه : ولا تستوي الحسنة والسيئة - يعني - : الصبر والغضب ، والحلم والجهل ، والعفو والإساءة . ( ادفع بالتي هي أحسن   ) قال ابن عباس    : أمر بالصبر عند الغضب ، وبالحلم عند الجهل ، وبالعفو عند الإساءة   . ( فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة   ) يعني : إذا فعلت ذلك خضع لك عدوك ، وصار الذي بينك وبينه عداوة ، ( كأنه ولي حميم   ) كالصديق والقريب . قال مقاتل بن حيان    : نزلت في  أبي سفيان بن حرب  ،  وذلك أنه لان للمسلمين بعد شدة عداوته بالمصاهرة التي حصلت بينه وبين  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم أسلم فصار وليا بالإسلام حميما بالقرابة .  
[ ص: 175 ]   ( ( وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم   ( 35 ) وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم   ( 36 ) ومن آياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون   ( 37 ) فإن استكبروا فالذين عند ربك يسبحون له بالليل والنهار وهم لا يسأمون   ( 38 ) ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى إنه على كل شيء قدير   ( 39 ) إن الذين يلحدون في آياتنا لا يخفون علينا أفمن يلقى في النار خير أم من يأتي آمنا يوم القيامة اعملوا ما شئتم إنه بما تعملون بصير   ( 40 ) ) 

 ( وما يلقاها   ) ما يلقى هذه الخصلة وهي دفع السيئة بالحسنة ، ( إلا الذين صبروا   ) على كظم الغيظ واحتمال المكروه ، ( وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم   ) في الخير والثواب . وقال قتادة    : " الحظ العظيم " الجنة ، أي : ما يلقاها إلا من وجبت له الجنة . 

 ( وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع   ) لاستعاذتك وأقوالك ، ( العليم   ) بأفعالك وأحوالك . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ومن آياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن   ) إنما قال : " خلقهن " بالتأنيث لأنه أجراها على طريق جمع التكسير ، ولم يجرها على طريق التغليب للمذكر على المؤنث . ( إن كنتم إياه تعبدون   ) . 

 ( فإن استكبروا   ) عن السجود ، ( فالذين عند ربك   ) يعني الملائكة ( يسبحون له بالليل والنهار وهم لا يسأمون   ) لا يملون ولا يفترون . 

 ( ومن آياته   ) دلائل قدرته ، ( أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة   ) يابسة غبراء لا نبات فيها ، ( فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى إنه على كل شيء قدير   ) . 

 ( إن الذين يلحدون في آياتنا   ) يميلون عن الحق في أدلتنا . قال مجاهد : يلحدون في آياتنا بالمكاء والتصدية واللغو واللغط . قال قتادة    : يكذبون في آياتنا . قال  السدي    : يعاندون ويشاقون .   [ ص: 176 ] 

 قال مقاتل    : نزلت في أبي جهل    . 

 ( لا يخفون علينا أفمن يلقى في النار   ) وهو أبو جهل  ، ( خير أم من يأتي آمنا يوم القيامة   ) قيل : هو حمزة  ، وقيل : عثمان    . وقيل :  عمار بن ياسر    . ( اعملوا ما شئتم   ) أمر تهديد ووعيد ، ( إنه بما تعملون بصير   ) عالم فيجازيكم به . 
( ( إن الذين كفروا بالذكر لما جاءهم وإنه لكتاب عزيز   ( 41 ) لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد   ( 42 ) ما يقال لك إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك إن ربك لذو مغفرة وذو عقاب أليم   ( 43 ) ولو  جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته أأعجمي وعربي قل هو للذين  آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى أولئك  ينادون من مكان بعيد   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( إن الذين كفروا بالذكر   ) بالقرآن ، ( لما جاءهم    ) ثم أخذ في وصف الذكر وترك جواب : " إن الذين كفروا " على تقدير : الذين  كفروا بالذكر يجازون بكفرهم . وقيل : خبره قوله من بعد : " أولئك ينادون  من مكان بعيد " . ( وإنه لكتاب عزيز   ) قال الكلبي  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : كريم على الله . قال قتادة    : أعزه الله عز وجل عزا فلا يجد الباطل إليه سبيلا . 

 وهو قوله : ( لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه   ) قال قتادة   والسدي    : الباطل : هو الشيطان ، لا يستطيع أن يغيره أو يزيد فيه أو ينقص منه . 

قال الزجاج     : معناه أنه محفوظ من أن ينقص منه فيأتيه الباطل من بين يديه أو يزاد فيه  فيأتيه الباطل من خلفه . وعلى هذا معنى : " الباطل " الزيادة والنقصان . 

وقال مقاتل    : لا يأتيه التكذيب من الكتب التي قبله ، ولا يجيء من بعده كتاب فيبطله .   . ( تنزيل من حكيم حميد   ) ثم عزى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على تكذيبهم 

 فقال : ( ما يقال لك   ) من الأذى ، ( إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك   ) يقول : إنه قد قيل للأنبياء والرسل قبلك : ساحر ، كما يقال لك وكذبوا كما كذبت . ( إن ربك لذو مغفرة   ) لمن تاب وآمن بك ( وذو عقاب أليم   ) لمن أصر على التكذيب . 

 ( ولو جعلناه   ) أي : جعلنا هذا الكتاب الذي تقرؤه على الناس ، ( قرآنا أعجميا   ) بغير   [ ص: 177 ] لغة العرب ، ( لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته   ) هلا بينت آياته بالعربية حتى نفهمها . ( أأعجمي وعربي   ) يعني : أكتاب أعجمي ورسول عربي ؟ وهذا استفهام على وجه الإنكار . أي : أنهم كانوا يقولون : المنزل عليه عربي والمنزل أعجمي . 

قال مقاتل    : وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يدخل على يسار غلام عامر بن الحضرمي ، وكان يهوديا أعجميا يكنى أبا فكيهة  ، فقال المشركون : إنما يعلمه يسار  فضربه سيده ، وقال : إنك تعلم محمدا  ، فقال يسار    : هو يعلمني ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية : 

 ( قل   ) يا محمد  ، ( هو   ) يعني : القرآن ، ( للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء   ) هدى من الضلالة وشفاء لما في القلوب ، وقيل : شفاء من الأوجاع . 

 ( والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى   ) قال قتادة    : عموا عن القرآن وصموا عنه فلا ينتفعون به . ( أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد    ) أي : أنهم لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون كما أن من دعي من مكان بعيد لم يسمع  ولم يفهم ، وهذا مثل لقلة انتفاعهم بما يوعظون به كأنهم ينادون من حيث لا  يسمعون .
( ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فاختلف فيه ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لقضي بينهم وإنهم لفي شك منه مريب   ( 45 ) من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها وما ربك بظلام للعبيد   ( 46 ) إليه  يرد علم الساعة وما تخرج من ثمرات من أكمامها وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع  إلا بعلمه ويوم يناديهم أين شركائي قالوا آذناك ما منا من شهيد   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فاختلف فيه   ) فمصدق ومكذب كما اختلف قومك في كتابك ، ( ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك   ) في تأخير العذاب عن المكذبين بالقرآن ، ( لقضي بينهم   ) لفرغ من عذابهم وعجل إهلاكهم ، ( وإنهم لفي شك منه   ) من صدقك ، ( مريب   ) موقع لهم الريبة . 

 ( من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها وما ربك بظلام للعبيد   ) . 

 ( إليه يرد علم الساعة   ) أي : علمها إذا سئل عنها مردود إليه لا يعلمه غيره ، ( وما تخرج من ثمرات من أكمامها   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  وحفص : " ثمرات " ، على الجمع ، وقرأ الآخرون   [ ص: 178 ]   " ثمرة " على التوحيد ، ( من أكمامها   ) أوعيتها ، واحدها : كم . قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يعني الكفرى قبل أن تنشق . ( وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه   ) إلا بإذنه . يقول : يرد إليه علم الساعة كما يرد إليه علم الثمار والنتاج . ( ويوم يناديهم   ) ينادي الله المشركين ، ( أين شركائي   ) الذين كنتم تزعمون أنها آلهة ، ( قالوا   ) يعني المشركين ، ( آذناك   ) أعلمناك ، ( ما منا من شهيد   ) أي : من شاهد بأن لك شريكا لما عاينوا العذاب تبرءوا من الأصنام . 
( ( وضل عنهم ما كانوا يدعون من قبل وظنوا ما لهم من محيص   ( 48 ) لا يسأم الإنسان من دعاء الخير وإن مسه الشر فيئوس قنوط   ( 49 ) ولئن  أذقناه رحمة منا من بعد ضراء مسته ليقولن هذا لي وما أظن الساعة قائمة  ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى فلننبئن الذين كفروا بما عملوا  ولنذيقنهم من عذاب غليظ   ( 50 ) ) 

 ( وضل عنهم ما كانوا يدعون   ) يعبدون ، ( من قبل   ) في الدنيا ( وظنوا   ) أيقنوا ، ( ما لهم من محيص   ) مهرب . 

 ( لا يسأم الإنسان   ) لا يمل الكافر ، ( من دعاء الخير   ) أي : لا يزال يسأل ربه الخير ، يعني المال والغنى والصحة ، ( وإن مسه الشر   ) الشدة والفقر ، ( فيئوس   ) من روح الله ، ( قنوط   ) من رحمته . 

 ( ولئن أذقناه رحمة منا   ) آتيناه خيرا وعافية وغنى ، ( من بعد ضراء مسته   ) من بعد شدة وبلاء أصابته ، ( ليقولن هذا لي   ) أي : بعملي وأنا محقوق بهذا ، ( وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى    ) يقول هذا الكافر : لست على يقين من البعث ، فإن كان الأمر على ذلك ،  ورددت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى ، أي : الجنة ، أي : كما أعطاني في الدنيا  سيعطيني في الآخرة . ( فلننبئن الذين كفروا بما عملوا   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : لنقفنهم على مساوئ أعمالهم ، ( ولنذيقنهم من عذاب غليظ   ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (366)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الشُّورَى 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية1 إلى الاية18


[ ص: 179 ]   ( وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر فذو دعاء عريض   ( 51 ) قل أرأيتم إن كان من عند الله ثم كفرتم به من أضل ممن هو في شقاق بعيد   ( 52 ) سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق أولم يكف بربك أنه على كل شيء شهيد   ( 53 ) ألا إنهم في مرية من لقاء ربهم ألا إنه بكل شيء محيط   ( 54 ) ) 

 ( ( وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر فذو دعاء عريض   ) كثير والعرب تستعمل الطول والعرض في الكثرة ، فيقال : أطال فلان الكلام والدعاء وأعرض ، أي : أكثر . ( قل أرأيتم إن كان   ) هذا القرآن ، ( من عند الله ثم كفرتم به من أضل ممن هو في شقاق بعيد   ) خلاف للحق بعيد عنه ، أي : فلا أحد أضل منكم . 

 ( سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يعني منازل الأمم الخالية . ( وفي أنفسهم   ) بالبلاء والأمراض . 

 وقال قتادة    : في الآفاق يعني : وقائع الله في الأمم ، وفي أنفسهم يوم بدر . 

 وقال مجاهد  ، والحسن  ،  والسدي    : " في الآفاق " : ما يفتح من القرى على محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمين ، " وفي أنفسهم " : فتح مكة    . ( حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق   ) يعني : دين الإسلام . وقيل : القرآن يتبين لهم أنه من عند الله . وقيل : محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتبين لهم أنه مؤيد من قبل الله تعالى . 

 وقال عطاء  وابن زيد     : " في الآفاق " يعني : أقطار السماء والأرض من الشمس والقمر والنجوم  والنبات والأشجار والأنهار . " وفي أنفسهم " من لطيف الصنعة وبديع الحكمة ،  حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق . 

 ( أولم يكف بربك أنه على كل شيء شهيد   ) قال مقاتل    : أولم يكف بربك شاهدا أن القرآن من الله تعالى . قال الزجاج     : معنى الكفاية هاهنا : أن الله - عز وجل - قد بين من الدلائل ما فيه  كفاية ، يعني : أولم يكف بربك ؛ لأنه على كل شيء شهيد ، شاهد لا يغيب عنه  شيء . 

 ( ألا إنهم في مرية من لقاء ربهم   ) في شك من البعث ، ( ألا إنه بكل شيء محيط   ) أحاط بكل شيء علما . 
سُورَةُ الشُّورَى 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( حم   ( 1 ) عسق   ( 2 ) كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   ( 3 ) ) 

 ( حم عسق   ) سُئِلَ  الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ     : لِمَ يُقَطَّعُ حم عسق وَلَمْ يُقَطَّعْ كهيعص ؟ فَقَالَ : لِأَنَّهَا  سُورَةٌ أَوَائِلُهَا حم ، فَجَرَتْ مَجْرَى نَظَائِرِهَا ، فَكَانَ " حم "  مُبْتَدَأً " وَعسق " خَبَرَهُ ، وَلِأَنَّهُمَا عُدَّا آيَتَيْنِ ،  وَأَخَوَاتُهَا مِثْلُ : " كهيعص " " وَالمص " " وَالمر " عُدَّتْ آيَةً  وَاحِدَةً . 

 وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّ أَهْلَ التَّأْوِيلِ لَمْ يَخْتَلِفُوا فِي " كهيعص "  وَأَخَوَاتِهَا أَنَّهَا حُرُوفُ التَّهَجِّي لَا غَيْرَ ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا  فِي " حم " فَأَخْرَجَهَا بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ حَيِّزِ الْحُرُوفِ وَجَعَلَهَا  فِعْلًا وَقَالَ : مَعْنَاهَا حَمَّ أَيْ : قَضَى مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ . 

 وَرَوَى عِكْرِمَةُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ     - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : ح حِلْمُهُ ، م مَجْدُهُ ،  ع عِلْمُهُ ، س سَنَاؤُهُ ، ق قُدْرَتُهُ ، أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِهَا . 

وَقَالَ  شَهْرُ بْنُ حَوْشَبٍ   وَعَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ     : ح حَرْبٌ يَعِزُّ فِيهَا الذَّلِيلُ وَيَذِلُّ فِيهَا الْعَزِيزَ مِنْ  قُرَيْشٍ ، م مُلْكٌ يَتَحَوَّلُ مِنْ قَوْمٍ إِلَى قَوْمٍ ، ع عَدُوٌّ  لِقُرَيْشٍ يَقْصِدُهُمْ ، س سَيِّئٌ يَكُونُ فِيهِمْ ، ق قُدْرَةُ اللَّهِ  النَّافِذَةُ فِي خَلْقِهِ .  [ ص: 184 ] 

 وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ     - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - أَنَّهُ قَالَ : لَيْسَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ  صَاحِبِ كِتَابٍ إِلَّا وَقَدْ أُوحِيَتْ إِلَيْهِ " حم عسق " . فَلِذَلِكَ  قَالَ : 

 ( كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ   ) . ( كَذَلِكَ يُوحِي إِلَيْكَ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ     " يُوحَى " بِفَتْحِ الْحَاءِ وَحُجَّتُهُ قَوْلُهُ : " وَلَقَدْ أُوحِيَ  إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ " ( الزُّمَرِ - 65 ) ، فَعَلَى  هَذِهِ الْقِرَاءَةِ قَوْلُهُ : ( اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ   ) تَبْيِينٌ لِلْفَاعِلِ كَأَنَّهُ قِيلَ : مَنْ يُوحِي ؟ فَقِيلَ : اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ . 

 وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ " يُوحِي " بِكَسْرِ الْحَاءِ ، إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ . 

 قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - : يُرِيدُ أَخْبَارَ الْغَيْبِ .
( لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ   ( 4 ) تَكَادُ  السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْ فَوْقِهِنَّ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ  يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ  أَلَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ   ( 5 ) وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَولِيَاءَ اللَّهُ حَفِيظٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ   ( 6 ) وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لِتُنْذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى  وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَتُنْذِرَ يَوْمَ الْجَمْعِ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ فَرِيقٌ  فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( لَهُ  مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ  تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْ فَوْقِهِنَّ   ) أَيْ  : كُلُّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهَا تَتَفَطَّرُ فَوْقَ الَّتِي تَلِيهَا مِنْ  قَوْلِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ : " اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدَا " . نَظِيرُهُ فِي  سُورَةِ مَرْيَمَ : وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَنُ وَلَدًا لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ   ( مَرْيَمَ 88 - 90 ) . ( وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ   ) مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، ( أَلَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ   ) . 

 ( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَولِيَاءَ اللَّهُ حَفِيظٌ عَلَيْهِمْ   ) يَحْفَظُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَيُحْصِيهَا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيُجَازِيَهُمْ بِهَا ، ( وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِوَكِيلٍ   ) لَمْ يُوَكِّلْكَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ حَتَّى تُؤْخَذَ بِهِمْ . 

 ( وَكَذَلِكَ   ) مِثْلَ مَا ذَكَرْنَا ، ( أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لِتُنْذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى   ) مَكَّةَ  ، يَعْنِي : أَهْلَهَا ، ( وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا   ) يَعْنِي قُرَى الْأَرْضِ كُلَّهَا ، ( وَتُنْذِرَ يَوْمَ الْجَمْعِ    ) أَيْ : تُنْذِرُهُمْ بِيَوْمِ الْجَمْعِ وَهُوَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ  يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الْأَوَّلِينَ وَالْآخِرِينَ وَأَهْلَ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَأَهْلَ الْأَرْضِينَ ( لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ   ) لَا شَكَّ   [ ص: 185 ] فِي الْجَمْعِ أَنَّهُ كَائِنٌ ثُمَّ بَعْدَ الْجَمْعِ يَتَفَرَّقُونَ . ( فَرِيقٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ   ) . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ الْخَشْمَاذِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ التَّنُوخِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ بَكْرٍ  ، حَدَّثَنِي سَعِيدُ بْنُ عُثْمَانَ  عَنْ أَبِي الزَّاهِرِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرُ بْنُ كُرَيْبٍ  عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ  ، قَالَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ    : وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنُ فَنْجَوَيْهِ الدِّينَوَرِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ مَالِكٍ الْقَطِيعِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ حَنْبَلٍ  ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي ، حَدَّثَنَا  هَاشِمُ بْنُ الْقَاسِمِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا لَيْثٌ  ، حَدَّثَنِي  أَبُو قُبَيْلٍ الْمُعَافِرِيُّ  عَنْ شُفَيٍّ الْأَصْبَحِيِّ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  قَالَ  : خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ قَابِضًا عَلَى كَفَّيْهِ وَمَعَهُ كِتَابَانِ ، فَقَالَ : "  أَتُدْرُونَ مَا هَذَانِ الْكِتَابَانِ ؟ " قُلْنَا : لَا يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ ، فَقَالَ لِلَّذِي فِي يَدِهِ الْيُمْنَى : هَذَا كِتَابٌ مِنْ  رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فِيهِ أَسْمَاءُ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ وَأَسْمَاءُ  آبَائِهِمْ وَعَشَائِرِهِمْ وَعِدَّتُهُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْتَقِرُّوا  نُطَفًا فِي الْأَصْلَابِ ، وَقَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْتَقِرُّوا نُطَفًا فِي  الْأَرْحَامِ إِذْ هُمْ فِي الطِّينَةِ مُنْجَدِلُونَ فَلَيْسَ بِزَائِدٍ  فِيهِمْ وَلَا نَاقِصٍ مِنْهُمْ ، إِجْمَالٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ . ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلَّذِي فِي يَسَارِهِ : هَذَا  كِتَابٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ فِيهِ أَسْمَاءُ أَهْلِ النَّارِ  وَأَسْمَاءُ آبَائِهِمْ وَعَشَائِرِهِمْ وَعِدَّتُهُمْ قَبْلَ أَنْ  يَسْتَقِرُّوا نُطَفًا فِي الْأَصْلَابِ ، وَقَبْلَ أَنْ يَسْتَقِرُّوا  نُطَفًا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ إِذْ هُمْ فِي الطِّينَةِ مُنْجَدِلُونَ ،  فَلَيْسَ بِزَائِدٍ فِيهِمْ وَلَا بِنَاقِصٍ مِنْهُمْ ، إِجْمَالٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ . فَقَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ  بْنُ عَمْرٍو : فَفِيمَ الْعَمَلُ إذًا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ فَقَالَ : "  اعْمَلُوا وَسَدِّدُوا وَقَارِبُوا ، فَإِنَّ صَاحِبَ الْجَنَّةِ يُخْتَمُ  لَهُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ ، وَإِنْ عَمِلَ أَيَّ عَمَلٍ ، وَإِنَّ  صَاحِبَ النَّارِ يُخْتَمُ لَهُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ وَإِنْ عَمِلَ  أَيَّ عَمَلٍ . ثُمَّ قَالَ : " فَرِيقٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ " فَضْلٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ ، " وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ " عَدْلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ  " . 
( ولو شاء الله لجعلهم أمة واحدة ولكن يدخل من يشاء في رحمته والظالمون ما لهم من ولي ولا نصير   ( 8 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ولو شاء الله لجعلهم أمة واحدة   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : على دين واحد . وقال مقاتل    : على ملة الإسلام كقوله تعالى : " ولو شاء الله لجمعهم على الهدى " ( الأنعام - 35 ) ، ( ولكن يدخل من يشاء في رحمته   ) في دين الإسلام ، ( والظالمون   ) الكافرون ، ( ما لهم من ولي   ) يدفع عنهم العذاب ، ( ولا نصير   ) يمنعهم من النار . 
[ ص: 186 ]   ( أم اتخذوا من دونه أولياء فالله هو الولي وهو يحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير   ( 9 ) وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء فحكمه إلى الله ذلكم الله ربي عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب   ( 10 ) فاطر السماوات والأرض جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا ومن الأنعام أزواجا يذرؤكم فيه ليس كمثله شيء وهو السميع البصير   ( 11 ) له مقاليد السماوات والأرض يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إنه بكل شيء عليم   ( 12 ) شرع  لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا والذي أوحينا إليك وما وصينا به إبراهيم  وموسى وعيسى أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه كبر على المشركين ما تدعوهم  إليه الله يجتبي إليه من يشاء ويهدي إليه من ينيب   ( 13 ) ) 

 ( أم اتخذوا   ) بل اتخذوا ، أي : الكافرون ، ( من دونه   ) أي : من دون الله ، ( أولياء فالله هو الولي   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : وليك يا محمد وولي من اتبعك ، ( وهو يحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير   ) . 

 ( وما اختلفتم فيه من شيء   ) من أمر الدين ، ( فحكمه إلى الله   ) يقضي فيه ويحكم يوم القيامة بالفصل الذي يزيل الريب ، ( ذلكم الله   ) الذي يحكم بين المختلفين هو ( ربي عليه توكلت وإليه أنيب   ) . 

 ( فاطر السماوات والأرض جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا   ) من مثل خلقكم حلائل ، قيل : إنما قال " من أنفسكم " لأنه خلق حواء من ضلع آدم . ( ومن الأنعام أزواجا   ) أصنافا ذكورا وإناثا ، ( يذرؤكم   ) يخلقكم ، ( فيه   ) أي : في الرحم . وقيل : في البطن . وقيل : على هذا الوجه من الخلقة . قال مجاهد    : نسلا بعد نسل من الناس والأنعام . وقيل : " في " بمعنى الباء ، أي : يذرؤكم به . وقيل : معناه يكثركم بالتزويج . ( ليس كمثله شيء    ) " مثل " صلة ، أي : ليس هو كشيء ، فأدخل المثل للتوكيد كقوله : " فإن  آمنوا بمثل ما آمنتم به " ( البقرة - 137 ) ، وقيل : الكاف صلة ، مجازه :  ليس مثله شيء . قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : ليس له نظير . ( وهو السميع البصير   ) . 

 ( له مقاليد السماوات والأرض   ) مفاتيح الرزق في السموات والأرض . قال الكلبي    : المطر والنبات . ( يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر   ) لأن مفاتيح الرزق بيده ، ( إنه بكل شيء عليم   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( شرع لكم من الدين   ) بين وسن لكم ، ( ما وصى به نوحا   ) وهو أول أنبياء الشريعة . قال مجاهد    : أوصيناك وإياه يا محمد  دينا واحدا . ( والذي أوحينا إليك   ) من   [ ص: 187 ] القرآن وشرائع الإسلام ، ( وما وصينا به إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى   ) واختلفوا في وجه الآية : فقال قتادة    : تحليل الحلال وتحريم الحرام . وقال الحكم    : تحريم الأمهات والبنات والأخوات . 

وقال مجاهد    : لم يبعث الله نبيا إلا وصاه بإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة والإقرار لله بالطاعة له ، فذلك دينه الذي شرع لهم   . 

 وقيل : هو التوحيد والبراءة من الشرك . وقيل : هو ما ذكر من بعد ، وهو قوله : ( أن أقيموا الدين ولا تتفرقوا فيه   ) بعث الله الأنبياء كلهم بإقامة الدين والألفة والجماعة وترك الفرقة والمخالفة . 

 ( كبر على المشركين ما تدعوهم إليه   ) من التوحيد ورفض الأوثان ثم قال : ( الله يجتبي إليه من يشاء   ) يصطفي إليه من عباده من يشاء ، ( ويهدي إليه من ينيب   ) يقبل إلى طاعته . 
( وما تفرقوا إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيا بينهم ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك إلى أجل مسمى لقضي بينهم وإن الذين أورثوا الكتاب من بعدهم لفي شك منه مريب   ( 14 ) فلذلك  فادع واستقم كما أمرت ولا تتبع أهواءهم وقل آمنت بما أنزل الله من كتاب  وأمرت لأعدل بينكم الله ربنا وربكم لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم لا حجة بيننا  وبينكم الله يجمع بيننا وإليه المصير   ( 15 ) ) 

 ( وما تفرقوا   ) يعني أهل الأديان المختلفة ، وقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يعني أهل الكتاب كما ذكر في سورة المنفكين . ( إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم   ) بأن الفرقة ضلالة ولكنهم فعلوا ذلك ، ( بغيا بينهم   ) أي : للبغي ، قال عطاء    : يعني بغيا بينهم على محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك   ) في تأخير العذاب عنهم ، ( إلى أجل مسمى   ) وهو يوم القيامة ، ( لقضي بينهم   ) بين من آمن وكفر ، يعني أنزل العذاب بالمكذبين في الدنيا ، ( وإن الذين أورثوا الكتاب   ) يعني اليهود  والنصارى  ، ( من بعدهم   ) من بعد أنبيائهم ، وقيل : من بعد الأمم الخالية . وقال قتادة    : معناه من قبلهم أي : من قبل مشركي مكة    . ( لفي شك منه مريب   ) أي : من محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ( فلذلك فادع   ) أي : فإلى ذلك كما يقال دعوت إلى فلان ولفلان ، وذلك إشارة إلى ما وصى به الأنبياء من التوحيد ، ( واستقم كما أمرت   ) اثبت على الدين الذي أمرت به ،   [ ص: 188 ]   ( ولا تتبع أهواءهم وقل آمنت بما أنزل الله من كتاب   ) أي : آمنت بكتب الله كلها ، ( وأمرت لأعدل بينكم   ) أن أعدل بينكم . قال ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - : أمرت أن لا أحيف عليكم بأكثر مما افترض الله عليكم  من الأحكام   . وقيل : لأعدل بينكم في جميع الأحوال والأشياء ، ( الله ربنا وربكم لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم   ) يعني : إلهنا واحد ، وإن اختلفت أعمالنا ، فكل يجازى بعمله ، ( لا حجة   ) لا خصومة ، ( بيننا وبينكم   ) نسختها آية القتال ، فإذا لم يؤمر بالقتال وأمر بالدعوة لم يكن بينه وبين من لا يجيب خصومة ، ( الله يجمع بيننا   ) في المعاد لفصل القضاء ، ( وإليه المصير   ) . 
( والذين يحاجون في الله من بعد ما استجيب له حجتهم داحضة عند ربهم وعليهم غضب ولهم عذاب شديد   ( 16 ) الله الذي أنزل الكتاب بالحق والميزان وما يدريك لعل الساعة قريب   ( 17 ) يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون بها والذين آمنوا مشفقون منها ويعلمون أنها الحق ألا إن الذين يمارون في الساعة لفي ضلال بعيد   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( والذين يحاجون في الله   ) يخاصمون في دين الله تعالى نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وقال قتادة    : هم اليهود  قالوا : كتابنا قبل كتابكم ، ونبينا قبل نبيكم ، فنحن خير منكم ، فهذه خصومتهم . ( من بعد ما استجيب له   ) أي : استجاب له الناس فأسلموا ودخلوا في دينه لظهور معجزته ، ( حجتهم داحضة   ) خصومتهم باطلة ، ( عند ربهم وعليهم غضب ولهم عذاب شديد   ) في الآخرة . ( الله الذي أنزل الكتاب بالحق والميزان   ) قال قتادة  ، ومجاهد  ، ومقاتل    : سمي العدل ميزانا ؛ لأن الميزان آلة الإنصاف والتسوية . قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : أمر الله تعالى بالوفاء ، ونهى عن البخس . ( وما يدريك لعل الساعة قريب   ) ولم يقل قريبة ؛ لأن تأنيثها غير حقيقي ، ومجازه : الوقت . وقال الكسائي    : إتيانها قريب . قال مقاتل    : ذكر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الساعة وعنده قوم من المشركين ، قالوا تكذيبا : متى تكون الساعة ؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية : ( يستعجل بها الذين لا يؤمنون بها   ) ظنا منهم أنها غير آتية ، ( والذين آمنوا مشفقون   ) أي : خائفون ، ( منها ويعلمون أنها الحق   ) أنها آتية لا ريب فيها .   [ ص: 189 ]   ( ألا إن الذين يمارون   ) يخاصمون ، وقيل : تدخلهم المرية والشك ، ( في الساعة لفي ضلال بعيد   ) 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (367)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الشُّورَى 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية19 إلى الاية43

*
*( الله لطيف بعباده يرزق من يشاء وهو القوي العزيز   ( 19 ) من كان يريد حرث الآخرة نزد له في حرثه ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا نؤته منها وما له في الآخرة من نصيب   ( 20 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( الله لطيف بعباده   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : حفي بهم . قال عكرمة    : بار بهم . قال  السدي    : رفيق . قال مقاتل     : لطيف بالبر والفاجر حيث لم يهلكهم جوعا بمعاصيهم ، يدل عليه قوله : "  يرزق من يشاء " ( البقرة - 212 ) ، وكل من رزقه الله من مؤمن وكافر وذي روح  فهو ممن يشاء الله أن يرزقه . قال جعفر الصادق    : اللطف في الرزق من وجهين ، أحدهما : أنه جعل رزقك من الطيبات ، والثاني : أنه لم يدفعه إليك بمرة واحدة . ( وهو القوي العزيز   ) . ( من كان يريد حرث الآخرة   ) الحرث في اللغة : الكسب ، يعني : من كان يريد بعمله الآخرة ، ( نزد له في حرثه   ) بالتضعيف بالواحد عشرة إلى ما شاء الله من الزيادة . ( ومن كان يريد حرث الدنيا   ) يريد بعمله الدنيا ، ( نؤته منها   ) قال قتادة    : أي : نؤته بقدر ما قسم الله له ، كما قال : " عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد " ( الإسراء - 18 ) . ( وما له في الآخرة من نصيب   ) لأنه لم يعمل للآخرة . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر الزيادي  ، أخبرنا أبو حامد أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى بن بلال  ، حدثنا أبو الأزهر أحمد بن منيع العبدي  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف الفريابي  ، حدثنا سفيان  عن المغيرة  عن أبي العالية  عن أبي بن كعب  قال : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " بشرت هذه الأمة بالسنا والرفعة  والنصر والتمكين في الأرض ، فمن عمل منهم عمل الآخرة للدنيا لم يكن له في  الآخرة نصيب "   . 
[ ص: 190 ]   ( أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله ولولا كلمة الفصل لقضي بينهم وإن الظالمين لهم عذاب أليم   ( 21 ) ترى  الظالمين مشفقين مما كسبوا وهو واقع بهم والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في  روضات الجنات لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك هو الفضل الكبير   ( 22 ) ذلك  الذي يبشر الله عباده الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا  إلا المودة في القربى ومن يقترف حسنة نزد له فيها حسنا إن الله غفور شكور   ( 23 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( أم لهم شركاء شرعوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله   ) يعني كفار مكة    . يقول : أم لهم آلهة سنوا لهم من الدين ما لم يأذن به الله ؟ 

 قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : شرعوا لهم دينا غير دين الإسلام . 

 ( ولولا كلمة الفصل    ) لولا أن الله حكم في كلمة الفصل بين الخلق بتأخير العذاب عنهم إلى يوم  القيامة حيث قال : " بل الساعة موعدهم " ( القمر - 46 ) ، ( لقضي بينهم   ) لفرغ من عذاب الذين يكذبونك في الدنيا ، ( وإن الظالمين   ) المشركين ، ( لهم عذاب أليم   ) في الآخرة . 

 ( ترى الظالمين   ) المشركين يوم القيامة ، ( مشفقين   ) وجلين ( مما كسبوا وهو واقع بهم   ) جزاء كسبهم واقع بهم . ( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في روضات الجنات لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك هو الفضل الكبير   ) . 

 ( ذلك الذي   ) ذكرت من نعيم الجنة ( يبشر الله عباده الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات   ) فإنهم أهله ( قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى   ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  ، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن عبد الملك بن ميسرة  قال : سمعت  طاوسا  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - أنه سئل عن قوله : " إلا المودة في القربى " قال سعيد بن جبير    : قربى آل محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : عجلت ، إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يكن بطن من قريش  إلا كان له فيهم قرابة ، فقال : إلا أن تصلوا ما بيني وبينكم من القرابة . 

 وكذلك روى الشعبي   وطاوس  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : " إلا المودة في القربى "   [ ص: 191 ] يعني : أن تحفظوا قرابتي وتودوني وتصلوا رحمي   . وإليه ذهب مجاهد  ، وقتادة ،  وعكرمة  ، ومقاتل  ،  والسدي  ، والضحاك    - رضي الله عنهم - . 

وقال عكرمة    : لا أسألكم على ما أدعوكم إليه أجرا إلا أن تحفظوني في قرابتي بيني وبينكم ، وليس كما يقول الكذابون   . 

 وروى ابن أبي نجيح  عن مجاهد  عن ابن عباس  في معنى الآية : إلا أن تودوا الله وتتقربوا إليه بطاعته ، وهذا قول الحسن  قال : هو القربى إلى الله ، يقول : إلا التقرب إلى الله والتودد إليه بالطاعة والعمل الصالح . 

 وقال بعضهم : معناه إلا أن تودوا قرابتي وعترتي وتحفظوني فيهم ، وهو قول سعيد بن جبير   وعمرو بن شعيب .  

 واختلفوا في قرابته قيل : هم فاطمة  وعلي  وأبناؤهما ، وفيهم نزل : " إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت   " ( الأحزاب - 33 ) . 

 وروينا عن يزيد بن حيان  عن  زيد بن أرقم  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إني تارك فيكم الثقلين كتاب الله وأهل بيتي أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي " ، قيل  لزيد بن أرقم    : من أهل بيته ؟ قال : هم آل علي  وآل عقيل  وآل جعفر  وآل عباس    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب  ، حدثنا خالد  ، حدثنا شعبة  عن واقد  قال : سمعت أبي يحدث عن ابن عمر  عن أبي بكر  قال : ارقبوا محمدا  في أهل بيته . 

 وقيل : هم الذين تحرم عليهم الصدقة من أقاربه ويقسم فيهم الخمس ، وهم بنو هاشم  ، وبنو المطلب  ، الذين لم يتفرقوا في جاهلية ولا في إسلام . 

 وقال قوم : هذه الآية منسوخة وإنما نزلت بمكة  ،  وكان المشركون يؤذون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأنزل الله هذه  الآية فأمرهم فيها بمودة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وصلة رحمه ،  فلما هاجر إلى المدينة  وآواه   [ ص: 192 ] الأنصار  ونصروه أحب الله - عز وجل - أن يلحقه بإخوانه من الأنبياء - عليهم السلام - حيث قالوا : " وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين    " ( الشعراء - 109 ) فأنزل الله تعالى : " قل ما سألتكم من أجر فهو لكم  إن أجري إلا على الله " فهي منسوخة بهذه الآية ، وبقوله : " قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين   " ( الزمر - 86 ) ، وغيرها من الآيات . وإلى هذا ذهب الضحاك بن مزاحم  ،  والحسين بن الفضل    . 

 وهذا قول غير مرضي ; لأن مودة النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكف الأذى عنه ومودة أقاربه ،  والتقرب إلى الله بالطاعة والعمل الصالح من فرائض الدين ، وهذه أقاويل  السلف في معنى الآية ، فلا يجوز المصير إلى نسخ شيء من هذه الأشياء . 

 وقوله : " إلا المودة في القربى " ، ليس باستثناء متصل بالأول حتى يكون  ذلك أجرا في مقابلة أداء الرسالة ، بل هو منقطع ، ومعناه : ولكني أذكركم  المودة في القربى وأذكركم قرابتي منكم ، كما روينا في حديث  زيد بن أرقم    : " أذكركم الله في أهل بيتي   " . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ومن يقترف حسنة نزد له فيها حسنا   ) أي : من يزد طاعة نزد له فيها حسنا بالتضعيف ، ( إن الله غفور   ) للذنوب ، ( شكور   ) للقليل حتى يضاعفها . 
( أم يقولون افترى على الله كذبا فإن يشأ الله يختم على قلبك ويمح الله الباطل ويحق الحق بكلماته إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( أم يقولون   ) بل يقولون يعني : كفار مكة ، ( افترى على الله كذبا فإن يشأ الله يختم على قلبك .   ) قال مجاهد    : يربط على قلبك بالصبر حتى لا يشق عليك أذاهم ، وقولهم : إنه مفتر . قال قتادة     : يعني يطبع على قلبك فينسيك القرآن وما أتاك ، فأخبرهم أنه لو افترى على  الله لفعل به ما أخبر عنه في هذه الآية . ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( ويمح الله الباطل   ) قال الكسائي     : فيه تقديم وتأخير مجازه : والله يمحو الباطل . وهو في محل رفع ، ولكنه  حذف منه الواو في المصحف على اللفظ كما حذفت من قوله : " ويدع الإنسان " (  الإسراء - 11 ) " وسندع الزبانية " ( العلق - 18 ) ، أخبر أن ما يقولونه  باطل يمحوه الله ، ( ويحق الحق بكلماته   ) أي : الإسلام بما أنزل من كتابه ، وقد فعل الله ذلك فمحا باطلهم وأعلى كلمة الإسلام . ( إنه عليم بذات الصدور   ) قال ابن عباس     : لما نزلت : " قل لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إلا المودة في القربى وقع في قلوب  قوم منها شيء وقالوا يريد أن يحثنا على أقاربه من بعده ، فنزل جبريل  فأخبره أنهم اتهموه وأنزل هذه الآية ، فقال القوم : يا رسول الله فإنا نشهد أنك صادق ؟ فنزل : 

 ( وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده   )   .
[ ص: 193 ]   ( وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده ويعفو عن السيئات ويعلم ما تفعلون   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( وهو الذي يقبل التوبة عن عباده   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : يريد أولياءه وأهل طاعته . قيل : التوبة ترك المعاصي نية وفعلا والإقبال على الطاعة نية وفعلا   . قال سهل بن عبد الله    : التوبة الانتقال من الأحوال المذمومة إلى الأحوال المحمودة . ( ويعفو عن السيئات   ) إذا تابوا . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن سمعان  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، أخبرنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا يحيى بن حماد  ، حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن سليمان  عن الأعمش  عن عمارة بن عمير  عن الحارث بن سويد  قال : دخلت على عبد الله  أعوده ، فقال : سمعت  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " لله أفرح بتوبة عبده من رجل -  أظنه قال - في برية مهلكة معه راحلته عليها طعامه وشرابه ، فنزل فنام  فاستيقظ وقد ضلت راحلته ، فطاف عليها حتى أدركه العطش ، فقال : أرجع إلى  حيث كانت راحلتي فأموت عليه ، فرجع فأغفى فاستيقظ فإذ هو بها عنده عليها  طعامه وشرابه "   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا محمد بن الصباح   وزهير بن حرب  قالا : حدثنا عمر بن يونس  ، حدثنا  عكرمة بن عمار  ، حدثنا إسحاق بن أبي طلحة  ، حدثني أنس بن مالك  وهو عمه قال : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لله أشد فرحا بتوبة عبده حين يتوب  إليه من أحدكم كان على راحلته بأرض فلاة ، فانفلتت منه وعليها طعامه وشرابه  ، فأيس منها فأتى شجرة فاضطجع في ظلها ، وقد أيس من راحلته ، فبينما هو  كذلك إذ هو بها قائمة عنده ، فأخذ بخطامها ثم قال من شدة الفرح : اللهم أنت  عبدي وأنا ربك ، أخطأ من شدة الفرح "   . 

 ( ويعفو عن السيئات   ) فيمحوها إذا تابوا . ( ويعلم ما تفعلون   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص     " تفعلون " بالتاء ، وقالوا : هو خطاب للمشركين ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ؛  لأنه بين خبرين عن قوم ، فقال قبله : عن عباده ، وبعده : ويزيدهم من فضله .  
[ ص: 194 ]   ( ويستجيب الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ويزيدهم من فضله والكافرون لهم عذاب شديد   ( 26 ) ولو بسط الله الرزق لعباده لبغوا في الأرض ولكن ينزل بقدر ما يشاء إنه بعباده خبير بصير   ( 27 ) ) 

 ( ويستجيب الذين آمنوا   ) أي : ويجيب الذين آمنوا ، ( وعملوا الصالحات   ) إذا دعوه . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : ويثيب الذين آمنوا . ( ويزيدهم من فضله   ) سوى ثواب أعمالهم تفضلا منه . قال أبو صالح  عنه : يشفعهم في إخوانهم ، ويزيدهم من فضله ، قال : في إخوان إخوانهم . 

 ( والكافرون لهم عذاب شديد   ) . 

 ( ولو بسط الله الرزق لعباده   ) قال  خباب بن الأرت    : فينا نزلت هذه الآية ، وذلك أنا نظرنا إلى أموال بني قريظة  وبني النضير  وبني قينقاع  فتمنيناها فأنزل الله عز وجل هذه الآية : " ولو بسط الله الرزق " وسع الله الرزق ( لعباده   ) ( لبغوا   ) لطغوا وعتوا ، ( في الأرض   ) . 

قال ابن عباس    : بغيهم طلبهم منزلة بعد منزلة ومركبا بعد مركب وملبسا بعد ملبس   . ( ولكن ينزل   ) أرزاقهم ( بقدر ما يشاء   ) كما يشاء نظرا منه لعباده ، ( إنه بعباده خبير بصير   ) . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو عمر بكر بن محمد المزني  ، حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله  حفيد العباس بن حمزة  ، حدثنا  الحسين بن الفضل البجلي  ، حدثنا أبو حفص عمر بن سعيد الدمشقي  ، حدثنا صدقة  عن عبد الله  ، حدثنا هشام الكناني  عن أنس بن مالك    - رضي الله عنه - عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن جبريل  عن الله عز وجل قال : " يقول الله عز وجل من أهان لي وليا فقد بارزني بالمحاربة ،  وإني لأغضب لأوليائي كما يغضب الليث الحرد ، وما تقرب إلي عبدي المؤمن  بمثل أداء ما افترضت عليه ، وما يزال عبدي المؤمن يتقرب إلي بالنوافل حتى  أحبه ، فإذا أحببته كنت له سمعا وبصرا ولسانا ويدا ومؤيدا ، إن دعاني أجبته  ، وإن سألني أعطيته ، وما ترددت في شيء أنا فاعله ترددي في قبض روح عبدي  المؤمن يكره الموت ، وأنا أكره مساءته ولا بد له منه ، وإن من عبادي  المؤمنين لمن يسألني الباب من العبادة فأكفه عنه أن لا يدخله عجب فيفسده  ذلك ، وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلح إيمانه إلا الغنى ولو أفقرته  لأفسده ذلك ، وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلح إيمانه إلا الفقر ولو  أغنيته لأفسده ذلك ، وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلح إيمانه إلا الصحة    [ ص: 195 ] ولو أسقمته لأفسده ذلك  ، وإن من عبادي المؤمنين لمن لا يصلح إيمانه إلا السقم ولو أصححته لأفسده  ذلك ، إني أدبر أمر عبادي بعلمي بقلوبهم إني عليم خبير "   . 
( وهو الذي ينزل الغيث من بعد ما قنطوا وينشر رحمته وهو الولي الحميد   ( 28 ) ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض وما بث فيهما من دابة وهو على جمعهم إذا يشاء قدير   ( 29 ) وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن كثير   ( 30 ) ) 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وهو الذي ينزل الغيث   ) المطر ، ( من بعد ما قنطوا   ) يعني : من بعد ما يئس الناس منه ، وذلك أدعى لهم إلى الشكر . قال مقاتل    : حبس الله المطر عن أهل مكة  سبع سنين حتى قنطوا ، ثم أنزل الله المطر فذكرهم الله نعمته .   ( وينشر رحمته   ) يبسط مطره كما قال : " وهو الذي يرسل الرياح بشرى بين يدي رحمته " . ( الأعراف - 75 ( وهو الولي   ) لأهل طاعته ، ( الحميد   ) عند خلقه . 

 ( ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض وما بث فيهما من دابة وهو على جمعهم إذا يشاء قدير ) يعني : يوم القيامة . 

 ( وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    " بما كسبت " بغير فاء ، وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم ، فمن حذف الفاء جعل " ما " في أول الآية بمعنى الذي أصابكم بما كسبت أيديكم . ( ويعفو عن كثير   ) قال الحسن     : لما نزلت هذه الآية قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " والذي  نفس محمد بيده ما من خدش عود ولا عثرة قدم ، ولا اختلاج عرق إلا بذنب ، وما  يعفو الله عنه أكثر " . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني أبو عبد الله بن فنجويه  ، حدثنا  أبو بكر بن مالك القطيعي  ، حدثنا  بشر بن موسى الأسدي  ، حدثنا خلف بن الوليد  ، حدثنا مروان بن معاوية  ، أخبرني الأزهر بن راشد الباهلي  عن الخضر بن القواس البجلي  عن أبي سخيلة  قال :   [ ص: 196 ] قال  علي بن أبي طالب     : ألا أخبركم بأفضل آية في كتاب الله - عز وجل - حدثنا بها رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - " وما أصابكم من مصيبة فبما كسبت أيديكم ويعفو عن  كثير " . قال : وسأفسرها لك يا علي     : " ما أصابكم من مرض أو عقوبة أو بلاء في الدنيا فبما كسبت أيديكم ،  والله - عز وجل - أكرم من أن يثني عليهم العقوبة في الآخرة ، وما عفا الله  عنكم في الدنيا فالله أحلم من أن يعود بعد عفوه " . 

قال عكرمة    : ما من نكبة أصابت عبدا فما فوقها إلا بذنب لم يكن الله ليغفر له إلا بها ، أو درجة لم يكن الله ليبلغها إلا بها   .
( وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير   ( 31 ) ومن آياته الجواري في البحر كالأعلام   ( 32 ) إن يشأ يسكن الريح فيظللن رواكد على ظهره إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور   ( 33 ) أو يوبقهن بما كسبوا ويعف عن كثير   ( 34 ) ويعلم الذين يجادلون في آياتنا ما لهم من محيص   ( 35 ) ) 

 ( وما أنتم بمعجزين   ) بفائتين ، ( في الأرض   ) هربا يعني لا تعجزونني حيثما كنتم ولا تسبقونني ، ( وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( ومن آياته الجواري   ) يعني : السفن ، واحدتها جارية وهي السائرة ، ( في البحر كالأعلام   ) أي : الجبال . [ قال مجاهد    : القصور ، واحدها علم ] . وقال الخليل بن أحمد :  كل شيء مرتفع عند العرب فهو علم . 

 ( إن يشأ يسكن الريح   ) التي تجريها ، ( فيظللن   ) يعني : الجواري ( رواكد   ) ثوابت ، ( على ظهره   ) على ظهر البحر لا تجري . ( إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور   ) أي : لكل مؤمن ؛ لأن صفة المؤمن الصبر في الشدة والشكر في الرخاء . 

 ( أو يوبقهن   ) يهلكهن ويغرقهن ، ( بما كسبوا   ) أي : بما كسبت ركبانها من الذنوب . ( ويعف عن كثير   ) من ذنوبهم [ فلا يعاقب عليها ] . 

 ( ويعلم   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام :     " ويعلم " برفع الميم على الاستئناف كقوله عز وجل في سورة براءة : "  ويتوب الله على من يشاء " ( التوبة - 15 ) ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب على الصرف  ، والجزم   [ ص: 197 ] إذا صرف  عنه معطوفه نصب ، وهو كقوله تعالى : " ويعلم الصابرين " ( آل عمران - 142 )  ، صرف من حال الجزم إلى النصب استخفافا وكراهية لتوالي الجزم . ( الذين يجادلون في آياتنا ما لهم من محيص   ) أي : يعلم الذين يكذبون بالقرآن إذا صاروا إلى الله بعد البعث أن لا مهرب لهم من عذاب الله .
( فما أوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياة الدنيا وما عند الله خير وأبقى للذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون   ( 36 ) والذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم والفواحش وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون   ( 37 ) والذين استجابوا لربهم وأقاموا الصلاة وأمرهم شورى بينهم ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ( 38 ) والذين إذا أصابهم البغي هم ينتصرون   ( 39 ) ) 

 ( فما أوتيتم من شيء   ) [ من رياش الدنيا ، ( فمتاع الحياة الدنيا   ) ليس من زاد المعاد ، ( وما عند الله   ) من الثواب ، ( خير وأبقى للذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون    ) فيه بيان أن المؤمن والكافر يستويان في أن الدنيا متاع قليل لهما  يتمتعان بها فإذا صارا إلى الآخرة كان ما عند الله خير للمؤمن . 

 ( والذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي     : " كبير الإثم " على الواحد هاهنا ، وفي سورة النجم ، وقرأ الآخرون : "  كبائر " بالجمع ، وقد ذكرنا معنى الكبائر في سورة النساء ( والفواحش   ) قال  السدي    : يعني الزنا . وقال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : ما يوجب الحد . ( وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون   ) يحلمون ويكظمون الغيظ ويتجاوزون . 

 ( والذين استجابوا لربهم   ) أجابوه إلى ما دعاهم إليه من طاعته ، ( وأقاموا الصلاة وأمرهم شورى بينهم   ) يتشاورون فيما يبدو لهم ولا يعجلون ( ومما رزقناهم ينفقون   ) . 

 ( والذين إذا أصابهم البغي   ) الظلم والعدوان ، ( هم ينتصرون   ) ينتقمون من ظالميهم من غير أن يعتدوا . قال ابن زيد     : جعل الله المؤمنين صنفين : صنف يعفون عن ظالميهم فبدأ بذكرهم ، وهو  قوله : " وإذا ما غضبوا هم يغفرون " ، وصنف ينتصرون من ظالميهم ، وهم الذين  ذكروا في هذه الآية . 

 قال إبراهيم  في هذه الآية : كانوا يكرهون أن يستذلوا فإذا قدروا عفوا . 

 قال عطاء    : هم المؤمنون الذين أخرجهم الكفار من مكة وبغوا عليهم ، ثم مكنهم الله في الأرض حتى انتصروا ممن ظلمهم . 
[ ص: 198 ]   ( وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله إنه لا يحب الظالمين   ( 40 ) ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه فأولئك ما عليهم من سبيل   ( 41 ) إنما السبيل على الذين يظلمون الناس ويبغون في الأرض بغير الحق أولئك لهم عذاب أليم   ( 42 ) ولمن صبر وغفر إن ذلك لمن عزم الأمور   ( 43 ) ) 

 ثم ذكر الله الانتصار فقال : ( وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها   ) [ سمى الجزاء سيئة ] وإن لم تكن سيئة لتشابههما في الصورة . قال مقاتل    : يعني القصاص في الجراحات والدماء . 

 قال مجاهد   والسدي    : هو جواب القبيح ، إذا قال : أخزاك الله تقول : أخزاك الله ، وإذا شتمك فاشتمه بمثلها من غير أن تعتدي . 

قال سفيان بن عيينة    : قلت  لسفيان الثوري  ما قوله عز وجل : " وجزاء سيئة سيئة مثلها " ؟ قال : أن يشتمك رجل فتشتمه ، وأن يفعل بك فتفعل به ، فلم أجد عنده شيئا . فسألت هشام بن حجيرة  عن هذه الآية ؟ فقال : الجارح إذا جرح يقتص منه ، وليس هو أن يشتمك فتشتمه   . 

 ثم ذكر العفو فقال : ( فمن عفا   ) عمن ظلمه ، ( وأصلح   ) بالعفو بينه وبين ظالمه ، ( فأجره على الله   ) قال الحسن    : إذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد : من كان له على الله أجر فليقم . فلا يقوم إلا من عفا ، ثم قرأ هذه الآية .   ( إنه لا يحب الظالمين   ) قال ابن عباس    : الذين يبدءون بالظلم . 

 ( ولمن انتصر بعد ظلمه   ) أي : بعد ظلم الظالم إياه ، ( فأولئك   ) يعني المنتصرين ، ( ما عليهم من سبيل   ) بعقوبة ومؤاخذة . 

 ( إنما السبيل على الذين يظلمون الناس   ) يبدءون بالظلم ، ( ويبغون في الأرض بغير الحق   ) يعملون فيها بالمعاصي ، ( أولئك لهم عذاب أليم   ) . 

 ( ولمن صبر وغفر   ) فلم ينتصر ، ( إن ذلك   ) الصبر والتجاوز ، ( لمن عزم الأمور    ) حقها وجزمها . قال مقاتل : من الأمور التي أمر الله بها . قال الزجاج :  الصابر يؤتى بصبره الثواب ، فالرغبة في الثواب أتم عزما .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (368)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الزُّخْرُفِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية1 إلى الاية21

*
*[ ص: 199 ]   ( ومن يضلل الله فما له من ولي من بعده وترى الظالمين لما رأوا العذاب يقولون هل إلى مرد من سبيل   ( 44 ) وتراهم  يعرضون عليها خاشعين من الذل ينظرون من طرف خفي وقال الذين آمنوا إن  الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة ألا إن الظالمين في عذاب  مقيم   ( 45 ) وما كان لهم من أولياء ينصرونهم من دون الله ومن يضلل الله فما له من سبيل   ( 46 ) استجيبوا لربكم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا مرد له من الله ما لكم من ملجإ يومئذ وما لكم من نكير   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( ومن يضلل الله فما له من ولي من بعده   ) فما له من أحد يلي هدايته بعد إضلال الله إياه ويمنعه من عذاب الله . ( وترى الظالمين لما رأوا العذاب   ) يوم القيامة ، ( يقولون هل إلى مرد من سبيل   ) يسألون الرجعة في الدنيا . ( وتراهم يعرضون عليها   ) أي : على النار ، ( خاشعين   ) خاضعين متواضعين ، ( من الذل ينظرون من طرف خفي    ) خفي النظر لما عليهم من الذل يسارقون النظر إلى النار خوفا منها وذلة  في أنفسهم . وقيل : " من " بمعنى الباء أي : بطرف خفي ضعيف من الذل . وقيل :  إنما قال : " من طرف خفي " ؛ لأنه لا يفتح عينه إنما ينظر ببعضها . وقيل :  معناه ينظرون إلى النار بقلوبهم لأنهم يحشرون عميا ، والنظر بالقلب خفي . (  وقال الذين آمنوا إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة   ) قيل : خسروا أنفسهم بأن صاروا إلى النار ، وأهليهم بأن صاروا لغيرهم في الجنة . ( ألا إن الظالمين في عذاب مقيم   ) . 

 ( وما كان لهم من أولياء ينصرونهم من دون الله ومن يضلل الله فما له من سبيل   ) طريق إلى الصواب وإلى الوصول إلى الحق في الدنيا والجنة في العقبى ، قد انسد عليهم طريق الخير . 

 ( استجيبوا لربكم   ) أجيبوا داعي الله يعني محمدا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا مرد له من الله   ) لا يقدر أحد على دفعه وهو يوم القيامة ( ما لكم من ملجإ   ) تلجئون إليه ( يومئذ وما لكم من نكير   ) من منكر يغير ما بكم .
[ ص: 200 ]   ( فإن  أعرضوا فما أرسلناك عليهم حفيظا إن عليك إلا البلاغ وإنا إذا أذقنا  الإنسان منا رحمة فرح بها وإن تصبهم سيئة بما قدمت أيديهم فإن الإنسان كفور    ( 48 ) لله ملك السماوات والأرض يخلق ما يشاء يهب لمن يشاء إناثا ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور   ( 49 ) أو يزوجهم ذكرانا وإناثا ويجعل من يشاء عقيما إنه عليم قدير   ( 50 ) وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب أو يرسل رسولا فيوحي بإذنه ما يشاء إنه علي حكيم   ( 51 ) ) 

 ( فإن أعرضوا   ) عن الإجابة ، ( فما أرسلناك عليهم حفيظا إن عليك   ) ما عليك ، ( إلا البلاغ وإنا إذا أذقنا الإنسان منا رحمة   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني الغنى والصحة . ( فرح بها وإن تصبهم سيئة   ) قحط ، ( بما قدمت أيديهم فإن الإنسان كفور   ) أي : لما تقدم من نعمة الله عليه ، ينسى ويجحد بأول شدة جميع ما سلف من النعم . 

 ( لله ملك السماوات والأرض   ) له التصرف فيهما بما يريد ، ( يخلق ما يشاء يهب لمن يشاء إناثا   ) فلا يكون له ولد ذكر . قيل : من يمن المرأة تبكيرها بالأنثى قبل الذكر ؛ لأن الله تعالى بدأ بالإناث . ( ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور   ) فلا يكون له أنثى . 

 ( أو يزوجهم ذكرانا وإناثا   ) يجمع له بينهما فيولد له الذكور والإناث . ( ويجعل من يشاء عقيما   ) فلا يلد ولا يولد له . قيل : هذا في الأنبياء - عليهم السلام - ( يهب لمن يشاء إناثا   ) يعني : لوطا  لم يولد له ذكر إنما ولد له ابنتان ، ( ويهب لمن يشاء الذكور   ) يعني : إبراهيم عليه السلام لم يولد له أنثى ، ( أو يزوجهم ذكرانا وإناثا   ) يعني : محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولد له بنون وبنات ، ( ويجعل من يشاء عقيما   ) يحيى  وعيسى  عليهما السلام لم يولد لهما ، وهذا على وجه التمثيل . والآية عامة في حق كافة الناس . ( إنه عليم قدير   ) . 

 قوله عز وجل : ( وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا   ) وذلك أن اليهود  قالوا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ألا تكلم الله وتنظر إليه إن كنت نبيا كما كلمه موسى  ونظر إليه ؟ فقال : لم ينظر موسى  إلى الله - عز وجل - فأنزل الله تعالى : " وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا " يوحي إليه في المنام أو بالإلهام ، ( أو من وراء حجاب   ) يسمعه كلامه ولا يراه ، كما كلمه موسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام .   [ ص: 201 ]   ( أو يرسل رسولا   ) إما جبريل  أو غيره من الملائكة ، ( فيوحي بإذنه ما يشاء   ) أي : يوحي ذلك الرسول إلى المرسل إليه بإذن الله ما يشاء . 

 قرأ نافع    : " أو يرسل  " برفع اللام على الابتداء ، " فيوحي " ساكنة الياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بنصب  اللام والياء عطفا على محل الوحي لأن معناه : وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله  إلا أن يوحي إليه أو يرسل رسولا . ( إنه علي حكيم   ) . 
( وكذلك  أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان ولكن جعلناه  نورا نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا وإنك لتهدي إلى صراط مستقيم   ( 52 ) صراط الله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ألا إلى الله تصير الأمور   ( 53 ) ) 

 ( وكذلك   ) أي : كما أوحينا إلى سائر رسلنا ، ( أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا   ) قال ابن عباس    : نبوة . وقال الحسن    : رحمة . وقال  السدي  ومقاتل    : وحيا . وقال الكلبي    : كتابا . وقال الربيع    : جبريل    . وقال مالك بن دينار    : يعني القرآن . ( ما كنت تدري   ) قبل الوحي ، ( ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان   ) يعني شرائع الإيمان ومعالمه ، قال محمد بن إسحاق بن خزيمة    : " الإيمان " في هذا الموضع : الصلاة ، ودليله : قوله - عز وجل - : وما كان الله ليضيع إيمانكم   ( البقرة 143 ) . 

 وأهل الأصول على أن الأنبياء عليهم السلام كانوا مؤمنين قبل الوحي ، وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يعبد الله قبل الوحي على دين إبراهيم  ، ولم يتبين له شرائع دينه . 

 ( ولكن جعلناه نورا   ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني الإيمان . وقال  السدي    : يعني القرآن . ( نهدي به   ) نرشد به ، ( من نشاء من عبادنا وإنك لتهدي   ) أي لتدعو ، ( إلى صراط مستقيم   ) يعني الإسلام . 

 ( صراط الله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ألا إلى الله تصير الأمور   ) أي : أمور الخلائق كلها في الآخرة . 
سُورَةُ الزُّخْرُفِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( حم   ( 1 ) وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   ( 2 ) إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ   ( 3 ) وَإِنَّهُ فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ لَدَيْنَا لَعَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( حم   ) ( وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ    ) أَقْسَمَ بِالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَبَانَ طَرِيقَ الْهُدَى مِنْ طَرِيقِ  الضَّلَالَةِ ، وَأَبَانَ مَا تَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ الْأُمَّةُ مِنَ  الشَّرِيعَةِ . 

 ( إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ    ) قَوْلُهُ : " جَعَلْنَاهُ " أَيْ : صَيَّرْنَا قِرَاءَةَ هَذَا  الْكِتَابَ عَرَبِيًّا . وَقِيلَ : بَيَّنَّاهُ . وَقِيلَ : سَمَّيْنَاهُ .  وَقِيلَ : وَصَفْنَاهُ ، يُقَالُ : جَعَلَ فُلَانٌ زَيْدًا أَعْلَمَ  النَّاسِ ، أَيْ وَصَفَهُ ، هَذَا كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَجَعَلُوا  الْمَلَائِكَةَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ إِنَاثًا " (  الزُّخْرُفِ 19 ) وَقَوْلُهُ : " جَعَلُوا الْقُرْآنَ عِضِينَ " (  الْحِجْرِ 91 ) ، وَقَالَ : " أَجَعَلْتُمْ سِقَايَةَ الْحَاجِّ " (  التَّوْبَةِ 19 ) كُلُّهَا بِمَعْنَى الْوَصْفِ وَالتَّسْمِيَةِ . 

 " وَإِنَّهُ " ( يَعْنِي الْقُرْآنَ ، ( فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ   ) فِي اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ . قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : " أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ " : أَصْلُ الْكِتَابِ ، وَأُمُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ : أَصْلُهُ . قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : أَوَّلُ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الْقَلَمُ فَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ بِمَا  يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ ، فَالْكِتَابُ عِنْدَهُ ، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ " وَإِنَّهُ  فِي أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ لَدَيْنَا " فَالْقُرْآنُ مُثَبَّتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  فِي اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ كَمَا قَالَ : " بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ فِي  لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ " ( الْبُرُوجِ 21 ) .   ( لَعَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ   ) قَالَ قَتَادَةُ     : يُخْبِرُ عَنْ مَنْزِلَتِهِ وَشَرَفِهِ ، أَيْ : إِنْ كَذَّبْتُمْ  بِالْقُرْآنِ يَا أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ فَإِنَّهُ عِنْدَنَا لَعَلِيٌّ رَفِيعٌ  شَرِيفٌ مُحْكَمٌ مِنَ الْبَاطِلِ . 
[ ص: 206 ]   ( أَفَنَضْرِبُ عَنْكُمُ الذِّكْرَ صَفْحًا أَنْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْمًا مُسْرِفِينَ   ( 5 ) وَكَمْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ نَبِيٍّ فِي الْأَوَّلِينَ   ( 6 ) وَمَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ   ( 7 ) فَأَهْلَكْنَا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ بَطْشًا وَمَضَى مَثَلُ الْأَوَّلِينَ   ( 8 ) وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ خَلَقَهُنَّ الْعَزِيزُ الْعَلِيمُ   ( 9 ) ) 

 (   ( أَفَنَضْرِبُ عَنْكُمُ الذِّكْرَ صَفْحًا    ) يُقَالُ : ضَرَبْتُ عَنْهُ وَأَضْرَبْتُ عَنْهُ إِذَا تَرَكْتُهُ  وَأَمْسَكْتُ عَنْهُ ، " وَالصَّفْحُ " مَصْدَرُ قَوْلِهِمْ صَفَحْتَ  عَنْهُ إِذَا أَعْرَضْتَ عَنْهُ ، وَذَلِكَ بِأَنْ تُوَلِّيَهُ صَفْحَةَ  وَجْهِكَ [ وَعُنُقِكَ ] . وَالْمُرَادُ بِالذِّكْرِ الْقُرْآنُ .  وَمَعْنَاهُ : أَفَنَتْرُكُ عَنْكُمُ الْوَحْيَ وَنُمْسِكُ عَنْ إِنْزَالِ  الْقُرْآنِ فَلَا نَأْمُرُكُمْ [ وَلَا نَنْهَاكُمْ ] مِنْ أَجْلِ  أَنَّكُمْ أَسْرَفْتُمْ فِي كُفْرِكُمْ وَتَرَكْتُمُ الْإِيمَانَ ؟  اسْتِفْهَامٌ بِمَعْنَى الْإِنْكَارِ ، أَيْ : لَا نَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ ،  وَهَذَا قَوْلُ قَتَادَةَ وَجَمَاعَةٍ . 

قَالَ قَتَادَةُ     : وَاللَّهِ لَوْ كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ رُفِعَ حِينَ رَدَّهُ أَوَائِلُ  هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ لَهَلَكُوا ، وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ عَادَ عَلَيْهِمْ  بِعَائِدَتِهِ وَرَحْمَتِهِ ، فَكَرَّرَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً  أَوْ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ   . 

 وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ : أَفَنُضْرِبُ عَنْكُمْ بِتَذْكِيرِنَا إِيَّاكُمْ صَافِحِينَ مُعْرِضِينَ . 

 قَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ    : أَفَنَطْوِي عَنْكُمُ الذِّكْرَ طَيًّا فَلَا تُدْعَوْنَ وَلَا تُوعَظُونَ . وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : أَفَنَتْرُكُكُم  ْ سُدًى لَا نَأْمُرُكُمْ وَلَا نَنْهَاكُمْ . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : أَفَنُعْرِضُ عَنْكُمْ وَنَتْرُكُكُمْ فَلَا نُعَاقِبَكُمْ عَلَى كُفْرِكُمْ . ( أَنْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْمًا مُسْرِفِينَ   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ    : " إِنْ كُنْتُمْ " بِكَسْرِ الْهَمْزَةِ ، عَلَى مَعْنَى : إِذْ كُنْتُمْ ، كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَأَنْتُمُ الْأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ    " ( آلِ عِمْرَانَ 139 ) ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالْفَتْحِ عَلَى  مَعْنَى : لِأَنْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْمًا مُسْرِفِينَ [ مُشْرِكِينَ ] . 

 ( وَكَمْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ نَبِيٍّ فِي الْأَوَّلِينَ وَمَا يَأْتِيهِمْ   ) أَيْ وَمَا كَانَ يَأْتِيهِمْ ، ( مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ   ) كَاسْتِهْزَاءِ قَوْمِكَ بِكَ ، يُعَزِّي نَبِيَّهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

 ( فَأَهْلَكْنَا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ بَطْشًا   ) أَيْ أَقْوَى مِنْ قَوْمِكَ ، يَعْنِي الْأَوَّلِينَ الَّذِينَ أُهْلِكُوا بِتَكْذِيبِ الرُّسُلِ ، ( وَمَضَى مَثَلُ الْأَوَّلِينَ   ) أَيْ صِفَتُهُمْ وَسُنَّتُهُمْ وَعُقُوبَتُهُمْ ، فَعَاقِبَةُ هَؤُلَاءِ كَذَلِكَ فِي الْإِهْلَاكِ . 

 ( وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ   ) أَيْ سَأَلْتَ قَوْمَكَ ،   [ ص: 207 ]   ( مَنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ خَلَقَهُنَّ الْعَزِيزُ الْعَلِيمُ    ) أَقَرُّوا بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ خَالِقُهَا ، وَأَقَرُّوا بِعِزِّهِ  وَعِلْمِهِ ثُمَّ عَبَدُوا غَيْرَهُ وَأَنْكَرُوا قُدْرَتَهُ عَلَى  الْبَعْثِ لِفَرْطِ جَهْلِهِمْ . إِلَى هَاهُنَا تَمَّ الْإِخْبَارُ  عَنْهُمْ . 
( الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وجعل لكم فيها سبلا لعلكم تهتدون   ( 10 ) والذي نزل من السماء ماء بقدر فأنشرنا به بلدة ميتا كذلك تخرجون   ( 11 ) والذي خلق الأزواج كلها وجعل لكم من الفلك والأنعام ما تركبون   ( 12 ) لتستووا على ظهوره ثم تذكروا نعمة ربكم إذا استويتم عليه وتقولوا سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما كنا له مقرنين   ( 13 ) وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ثم ابتدأ دالا على نفسه بصنعه فقال : (   ( الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وجعل لكم فيها سبلا لعلكم تهتدون   ) إلى مقاصدكم في أسفاركم . 

 ( والذي نزل من السماء ماء بقدر   ) أي بقدر حاجتكم إليه لا كما أنزل على قوم نوح بغير قدر حتى أهلكهم . ( فأنشرنا به بلدة ميتا كذلك   ) أي كما أحيينا هذه البلدة [ الميتة ] بالمطر كذلك ( تخرجون   ) من قبوركم أحياء . 

 ( والذي خلق الأزواج   ) أي الأصناف ( كلها   ) ( وجعل لكم من الفلك والأنعام ما تركبون   ) في البر والبحر . 

 ( لتستووا على ظهوره   ) ذكر الكناية ؛ لأنه ردها إلى " ما " . ( ثم تذكروا نعمة ربكم إذا استويتم عليه   ) بتسخير المراكب في البر والبحر ، ( وتقولوا سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا   ) ذلل لنا هذا ، ( وما كنا له مقرنين   ) مطيقين ، وقيل : ضابطين . 

 ( وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون   ) لمنصرفون في المعاد . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن أبي إسحاق  ، أخبرني  علي بن ربيعة  أنه شهد عليا     - رضي الله عنه - حين ركب فلما وضع رجله في الركاب قال : بسم الله ، فلما  استوى قال : الحمد لله ، ثم قال : سبحان الذي سخر لنا هذا وما   [ ص: 208 ] كنا  له مقرنين وإنا إلى ربنا لمنقلبون ، ثم حمد ثلاثا وكبر ثلاثا ، ثم قال :  لا إله إلا الله ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ، ثم ضحك .  فقال : ما يضحكك يا أمير المؤمنين ؟ قال : رأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فعل ما فعلت ، وقال مثل ما قلت ، ثم ضحك ، فقلنا : ما يضحكك يا نبي  الله ؟ قال : " العبد " ، أو قال : " عجبت للعبد إذا قال لا إله إلا الله  ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي إنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ، يعلم أنه لا يغفر الذنوب  إلا هو "   .
(   ( وجعلوا له من عباده جزءا إن الإنسان لكفور مبين   ( 15 ) أم اتخذ مما يخلق بنات وأصفاكم بالبنين   ( 16 ) وإذا بشر أحدهم بما ضرب للرحمن مثلا ظل وجهه مسودا وهو كظيم   ( 17 ) أومن ينشأ في الحلية وهو في الخصام غير مبين   ( 18 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وجعلوا له من عباده جزءا    ) أي نصيبا وبعضا وهو قولهم : الملائكة بنات الله . ومعنى الجعل هاهنا  الحكم بالشيء والقول ، كما تقول : جعلت زيدا أفضل الناس ، أي وصفته وحكمت  به ، ( إن الإنسان   ) يعني الكافر ، ( لكفور   ) جحود لنعم الله ، ( مبين   ) ظاهر الكفران . 

 ( أم اتخذ مما يخلق بنات   ) هذا استفهام توبيخ وإنكار ، يقول : اتخذ ربكم لنفسه البنات ، ( وأصفاكم بالبنين   ) ؟ كقوله : " أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين " ( الإسراء 40 ) . 

 ( وإذا بشر أحدهم بما ضرب للرحمن مثلا    ) بما جعل لله شبها ، وذلك أن ولد كل شيء يشبهه ، يعني إذا بشر أحدهم  بالبنات كما ذكر في سورة النحل : " وإذا بشر أحدهم بالأنثى ظل وجهه مسودا  وهو كظيم " ( النحل 58 ) من الحزن والغيظ . 

 ( أومن ينشأ   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : " ينشأ " بضم الياء وفتح النون وتشديد الشين ، أي يربى ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وسكون النون وتخفيف الشين ، أي ينبت ويكبر ، ( في الحلية   ) في الزينة يعني النساء ، ( وهو في الخصام غير مبين   ) في المخاصمة غير مبين للحجة   [ ص: 209 ] من ضعفهن وسفههن . قال قتادة  في هذه الآية : قلما تتكلم امرأة فتريد أن تتكلم بحجتها إلا تكلمت بالحجة عليها . 

 وفي محل " من " ثلاثة أوجه : الرفع على الابتداء ، والنصب على الإضمار  مجازه : أومن ينشأ في الحلية يجعلونه بنات الله ، والخفض ردا على قوله : "  مما يخلق " ، وقوله : " بما ضرب " . 
( وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن إناثا أشهدوا خلقهم ستكتب شهادتهم ويسألون   ( 19 ) وقالوا لو شاء الرحمن ما عبدناهم ما لهم بذلك من علم إن هم إلا يخرصون   ( 20 ) أم آتيناهم كتابا من قبله فهم به مستمسكون   ( 21 ) ) 

 (   ( وجعلوا الملائكة الذين هم عباد الرحمن إناثا   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  ، وأبو عمرو     : " عباد الرحمن " بالباء والألف بعدها ورفع الدال كقوله تعالى : " بل  عباد مكرمون " ( الأنبياء 26 ) ، وقرأ الآخرون : " عند الرحمن " بالنون  ونصب الدال على الظرف ، وتصديقه قوله - عز وجل - : " إن الذين عند ربك " (  الأعراف 206 ) الآية . ( أشهدوا خلقهم ) قرأ أهل المدينة  على  ما لم يسم فاعله ، ولين الهمزة الثانية بعد همزة الاستفهام أي : أحضروا  خلقهم . وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الشين أي أحضروا خلقهم حين خلقوا ، وهذا كقوله :  " أم خلقنا الملائكة إناثا وهم شاهدون " ( الصافات 150 ) ، ( ستكتب شهادتهم   ) على الملائكة أنهم بنات الله ، ( ويسألون   ) عنها . 

 قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : لما قالوا هذا القول سألهم  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " ما يدريكم أنهم إناث ؟ " قالوا :  سمعنا من آبائنا ونحن نشهد أنهم لم يكذبوا . فقال الله تعالى : ستكتب شهادتهم ويسألون عنها في الآخرة   . 

 ( وقالوا لو شاء الرحمن ما عبدناهم   ) يعني الملائكة . قاله قتادة  ومقاتل  والكلبي  ، قال مجاهد    : يعني الأوثان ، وإنما لم يعجل عقوبتنا على عبادتنا إياها لرضاه منا بعبادتها . قال الله تعالى : ( ما لهم بذلك من علم   ) فيما يقولون ( إن هم إلا يخرصون    ) ما هم إلا كاذبون في قولهم : إن الله تعالى رضي منا بعبادتها ، وقيل :  إن هم إلا يخرصون في قولهم : إن الملائكة إناث وإنهم بنات الله . 

 ( أم آتيناهم كتابا من قبله   ) أي من قبل القرآن بأن يعبدوا غير الله ( فهم به مستمسكون   ) .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (369)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الزُّخْرُفِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية22 إلى الاية58

*
*[ ص: 210 ]   (   ( بل قالوا إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مهتدون   ( 22 ) وكذلك ما أرسلنا من قبلك في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون   ( 23 ) قال أولو جئتكم بأهدى مما وجدتم عليه آباءكم قالوا إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   ( 24 ) فانتقمنا منهم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ( 25 ) وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه وقومه إنني براء مما تعبدون   ( 26 ) إلا الذي فطرني فإنه سيهدين   ( 27 ) وجعلها كلمة باقية في عقبه لعلهم يرجعون   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( بل قالوا إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة   ) على دين وملة . قال مجاهد    : على إمام ( وإنا على آثارهم مهتدون   ) جعلوا أنفسهم باتباع آبائهم مهتدين . 

 ( وكذلك ما أرسلنا من قبلك في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها   ) أغنياؤها ورؤساؤها ، ( إنا وجدنا آباءنا على أمة وإنا على آثارهم مقتدون   ) بهم . 

 ( قل ) قرأ ابن عامر  وحفص    : " قال " على الخبر ، وقرأ الآخرون " قل " على الأمر ، ( أولو جئتكم   ) قرأ أبو جعفر    : " جئناكم " على الجمع ، والآخرون " جئتكم " على الواحد ، ( بأهدى   ) بدين أصوب ( مما وجدتم عليه آباءكم   ) قال الزجاج    : قل لهم [ يا محمد    ] : أتتبعون ما وجدتم عليه آباءكم وإن جئتكم بأهدى منه ؟ فأبوا أن يقبلوا و ( قالوا إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون   ) . 

 ( فانتقمنا منهم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين   ) . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذ قال إبراهيم لأبيه وقومه إنني براء   ) أي بريء ، ولا يثنى البراء ولا يجمع ولا يؤنث ؛ لأنه مصدر وضع موضع النعت . ( مما تعبدون   ) . ( إلا الذي فطرني   ) خلقني ( فإنه سيهدين   ) يرشدني لدينه . 

 ( وجعلها   ) يعني هذه الكلمة ، ( كلمة باقية في عقبه   ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : يعني كلمة التوحيد وهي : " لا إله إلا الله " كلمة باقية في عقبه : في ذريته . قال قتادة    : لا يزال في ذريته من يعبد الله ويوحده . وقال القرظي    : يعني : وجعل وصية إبراهيم  التي أوصى بها بنيه باقية في نسله وذريته ،   [ ص: 211 ] وهو قوله - عز وجل - : " ووصى بها إبراهيم بنيه " ( البقرة 132 ) . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : يعني قوله : " أسلمت لرب العالمين " ( البقرة 131 ) وقرأ : " هو سماكم المسلمين " ( الحج 78 ) . 

 ( لعلهم يرجعون   ) لعل أهل مكة  يتبعون هذا الدين ويرجعون عما هم عليه إلى دين إبراهيم    . وقال  السدي    : لعلهم يتوبون ويرجعون إلى طاعة الله - عز وجل - . 
(   ( بل متعت هؤلاء وآباءهم حتى جاءهم الحق ورسول مبين   ( 29 ) ولما جاءهم الحق قالوا هذا سحر وإنا به كافرون   ( 30 ) وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم   ( 31 ) أهم  يقسمون رحمة ربك نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا ورفعنا بعضهم  فوق بعض درجات ليتخذ بعضهم بعضا سخريا ورحمة ربك خير مما يجمعون   ( 32 ) ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم سقفا من فضة ومعارج عليها يظهرون   ( 33 ) ولبيوتهم أبوابا وسررا عليها يتكئون   ( 34 ) وزخرفا وإن كل ذلك لما متاع الحياة الدنيا والآخرة عند ربك للمتقين   ( 35 ) ) 

 ( بل متعت هؤلاء وآباءهم   ) يعني : المشركين في الدنيا ، ولم أعاجلهم بالعقوبة على الكفر ، ( حتى جاءهم الحق   ) يعني : القرآن . وقال الضحاك    : الإسلام . ( ورسول مبين   ) يبين لهم الأحكام وهو محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكان من حق هذا الإنعام أن يطيعوه ، فلم يفعلوا ، وعصوا . 

 وهو قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولما جاءهم الحق   ) يعني : القرآن . ( قالوا هذا سحر وإنا به كافرون   ) . ( وقالوا لولا نزل هذا القرآن على رجل من القريتين عظيم   ) يعنون الوليد بن المغيرة  من مكة  ، وعروة بن مسعود الثقفي  بالطائف  ، قاله قتادة    . 

 وقال مجاهد    : عتبة بن ربيعة  من مكة  ، وابن عبد ياليل الثقفي  من الطائف    . 

 وقيل : الوليد بن المغيرة  من مكة  ، ومن الطائف    : حبيب بن عمرو بن عمير الثقفي    . ويروى هذا عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله تعالى عنهما - قال الله تعالى : 

 ( أهم يقسمون رحمة ربك   ) يعني النبوة . قال مقاتل  يقول : بأيديهم مفاتيح الرسالة فيضعونها حيث شاءوا ؟ ثم قال : 

 ( نحن قسمنا بينهم معيشتهم في الحياة الدنيا   ) فجعلنا هذا غنيا وهذا فقيرا وهذا ملكا   [ ص: 212 ] وهذا مملوكا ، فكما فضلنا بعضهم على بعض في الرزق كما شئنا ، كذلك اصطفينا بالرسالة من شئنا . 

 ( ورفعنا بعضهم فوق بعض درجات   ) بالغنى والمال ، ( ليتخذ بعضهم بعضا سخريا    ) ليستخدم بعضهم بعضا فيسخر الأغنياء بأموالهم الأجراء الفقراء بالعمل ،  فيكون بعضهم لبعض سبب المعاش ، هذا بماله ، وهذا بأعماله ، فيلتئم قوام أمر  العالم . وقال قتادة  والضحاك    : يملك بعضهم بمالهم بعضا بالعبودية والملك . ( ورحمة ربك   ) [ يعني الجنة ] ( خير   ) للمؤمنين ( مما يجمعون   ) مما يجمع الكفار من الأموال . 

 ( ولولا أن يكون الناس أمة واحدة   ) أي : لولا أن يصيروا كلهم كفارا فيجتمعون على الكفر ( لجعلنا لمن يكفر بالرحمن لبيوتهم سقفا من فضة    ) قرأ ابن كثير ، وأبو جعفر ، وأبو عمرو : " سقفا " بفتح السين وسكون  القاف على الواحد ، ومعناه الجمع كقوله تعالى : " فخر عليهم السقف من فوقهم  " ( النحل 26 ) ، وقرأ الباقون بضم السين والقاف على الجمع ، وهي جمع "  سقف " مثل : رهن ورهن . قال أبو عبيدة : ولا ثالث لهما . وقيل : هو جمع  سقيف . وقيل : جمع سقوف جمع الجمع . ( ومعارج   ) مصاعد ودرجا من فضة ( عليها يظهرون   ) يعلون ويرتقون . يقال : ظهرت على السطح إذا علوته . 

 ( ولبيوتهم أبوابا   ) من فضة ( وسررا   ) أي : وجعلنا لهم سررا من فضة ( عليها يتكئون   ) . 

 ( وزخرفا   ) أي وجعلنا مع ذلك لهم زخرفا وهو الذهب ، نظيره : " أو يكون لك بيت من زخرف " ( الإسراء 93 ( وإن كل ذلك لما متاع الحياة الدنيا   ) قرأ حمزة  وعاصم     : " لما " بالتشديد على معنى : وما كل ذلك إلا متاع الحياة الدنيا فكان :  " لما " بمعنى إلا . وخففه الآخرون على معنى : وكل ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا  فيكون : " إن " للابتداء ، " وما " صلة . يريد : إن هذا كله متاع الحياة  الدنيا يزول ويذهب ( والآخرة عند ربك للمتقين   ) خاصة ، يعني الجنة . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس عبد الله بن محمد بن هارون   [ ص: 213 ] الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن أحمد الترابي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن بسطام  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن سيار القرشي  ، حدثنا عبد الرحمن بن يونس أبو مسلم  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن منظور  ، عن أبي حازم  ، عن سهل بن سعد  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لو كانت الدنيا تزن عند الله جناح بعوضة ما سقى كافرا منها قطرة ماء "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله  ، أخبرنا محمد بن إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن   [ مجالد ] بن سعيد  ، عن  قيس بن أبي حازم  ، عن المستورد بن شداد أخي بني فهر  قال  : كنت في الركب الذين وقفوا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على  السخلة الميتة ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أترون هذه هانت  على أهلها حين ألقوها " ؟ قالوا : من هوانها ألقوها ، قال رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - : " فالدنيا أهون على الله من هذه على أهلها "   . 
(   ( ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا فهو له قرين   ( 36 ) وإنهم ليصدونهم عن السبيل ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   ( 37 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن    ) أي يعرض عن ذكر الرحمن فلم يخف عقابه ، ولم يرج ثوابه . يقال : عشوت  إلى النار أعشو عشوا ، إذا قصدتها مهتديا بها ، وعشوت عنها : أعرضت عنها ،  كما يقول : عدلت إلى فلان ، وعدلت عنه ، وملت إليه ، وملت عنه . قال القرظي    : يولي ظهره عن ذكر الرحمن وهو القرآن . قال أبو عبيدة   والأخفش    : يظلم بصرف بصره عنه . قال الخليل بن أحمد    : أصل العشو النظر ببصر ضعيف . وقرأ ابن عباس    : " ومن يعش " بفتح الشين أي يعم ، يقال عشى يعشى عشا إذا عمي فهو أعشى ، وامرأة عشواء . ( نقيض له شيطانا   ) قرأ يعقوب : " يقيض " بالياء ، والباقون بالنون ، نسبب له شيطانا ونضمه إليه ونسلطه عليه . ( فهو له قرين   ) لا يفارقه ، يزين له العمى ويخيل إليه أنه على الهدى . 

 ( وإنهم   ) يعني الشياطين ( ليصدونهم عن السبيل   ) أي ليمنعونهم عن الهدى ، وجمع   [ ص: 214 ] الكناية ؛ لأن قوله : " ومن يعش عن ذكر الرحمن نقيض له شيطانا " في مذهب جمع وإن كان اللفظ على الواحد ( ويحسبون أنهم مهتدون   ) ويحسب كفار بني آدم أنهم على الهدى .
(   ( حتى إذا جاءنا قال يا ليت بيني وبينك بعد المشرقين فبئس القرين   ( 38 ) ولن ينفعكم اليوم إذ ظلمتم أنكم في العذاب مشتركون   ( 39 ) أفأنت تسمع الصم أو تهدي العمي ومن كان في ضلال مبين   ( 40 ) فإما نذهبن بك فإنا منهم منتقمون   ( 41 ) ) 

 ( حتى إذا جاءنا   ) قرأ أهل العراق  غير أبي بكر    : " جاءنا " على الواحد يعنون الكافر ، وقرأ الآخرون : جاءانا ، على التثنية يعنون الكافر وقرينه ، جعلا في سلسلة واحدة . ( قال   ) الكافر لقرينه الشيطان : ( يا ليت بيني وبينك بعد المشرقين   ) أي بعد ما بين المشرق والمغرب فغلب اسم أحدهما على الآخر كما يقال للشمس والقمر : القمران ، ولأبي بكر  وعمر    : العمران . وقيل : أراد بالمشرقين مشرق الصيف ومشرق الشتاء ، والأول أصح ( فبئس القرين   ) قال أبو سعيد الخدري    : إذا بعث الكافر زوج بقرينه من الشياطين فلا يفارقه حتى يصير إلى النار   . 

 ( ولن ينفعكم اليوم   ) في الآخرة ( إذ ظلمتم   ) أشركتم في الدنيا ( أنكم في العذاب مشتركون    ) يعني لا ينفعكم الاشتراك في العذاب ولا يخفف الاشتراك عنكم شيئا من  العذاب ؛ لأن لكل واحد من الكفار والشياطين الحظ الأوفر من العذاب . وقال مقاتل :  لن ينفعكم الاعتذار والندم اليوم فأنتم وقرناؤكم اليوم مشتركون في العذاب كما كنتم مشتركين في الدنيا [ في الكفر ] . 

 ( أفأنت تسمع الصم أو تهدي العمي ومن كان في ضلال مبين   ) يعني الكافرين الذين حقت عليهم كلمة العذاب لا يؤمنون . 

 ( فإما نذهبن بك   ) بأن نميتك قبل أن نعذبهم ( فإنا منهم منتقمون   ) بالقتل بعدك . 

 ( أو نرينك   ) في حياتك ( الذي وعدناهم   ) من العذاب ( فإنا عليهم مقتدرون   ) قادرون ، متى شئنا عذبناهم . وأراد به مشركي مكة  انتقم منهم يوم بدر ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : عنى به أهل الإسلام من أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقد كان بعد النبي   [ ص: 215 ]    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نقمة شديدة في أمته ، فأكرم الله نبيه وذهب به  ولم يره في أمته إلا الذي يقر عينه ، وأبقى النقمة بعده   . وروي أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أري ما يصيب أمته بعده فما رئي ضاحكا منبسطا حتى قبضه الله   . 
(   ( أو نرينك الذي وعدناهم فإنا عليهم مقتدرون   ( 42 ) فاستمسك بالذي أوحي إليك إنك على صراط مستقيم   ( 43 ) وإنه لذكر لك ولقومك وسوف تسألون   ( 44 ) واسأل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا أجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون   ( 45 ) ) 

 ( فاستمسك بالذي أوحي إليك إنك على صراط مستقيم   ) . 

 ( وإنه   ) يعني القرآن ( لذكر لك   ) لشرف لك ( ولقومك   ) من قريش  ، نظيره : " لقد أنزلنا إليكم كتابا فيه ذكركم " ( الأنبياء 10 ) ، أي شرفكم ( وسوف تسألون   ) عن حقه وأداء شكره ، روى الضحاك  عن ابن عباس  أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا سئل لمن هذا الأمر بعدك ؟ لم يخبر  بشيء حتى نزلت هذه الآية ، فكان بعد ذلك إذا سئل لمن هذا ؟ قال : لقريش    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن شريح  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي  ، حدثنا علي بن الجعد  ، أخبرنا  عاصم بن محمد بن زيد  ، عن أبيه ، عن ابن عمر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا يزال هذا الأمر في قريش  ما بقي اثنان "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري  قال : كان محمد بن جبير بن مطعم  يحدث عن معاوية  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " إن هذا الأمر في قريش لا يعاديهم أحد إلا كبه الله على وجهه ما أقاموا الدين "   . 

وقال مجاهد    : القوم هم العرب ، فالقرآن لهم شرف إذ نزل بلغتهم ، ثم يختص بذلك الشرف الأخص فالأخص من العرب ، حتى يكون [ الأكثر لقريش  ولبني هاشم    . 

 وقيل : " ذكر ذلك " : شرف لك بما أعطاك من الحكمة ، " ولقومك " المؤمنين بما   [ ص: 216 ] هداهم ] الله به ، وسوف تسألون عن القرآن وعما يلزمكم من القيام بحقه . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : (   ( واسأل من أرسلنا من قبلك من رسلنا أجعلنا من دون الرحمن آلهة يعبدون   ) اختلفوا في هؤلاء المسئولين : 

 قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : لما أسري بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعث الله له آدم وولده من المرسلين ، فأذن جبريل  ثم أقام ، وقال : يا محمد  تقدم فصل بهم ، فلما فرغ من الصلاة قال له جبريل    : سل يا محمد    " من أرسلنا قبلك من رسلنا " ، الآية ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا أسأل فقد اكتفيت " ، وهذا قول الزهري   وسعيد بن جبير  وابن زيد  ، قالوا : جمع الله له المرسلين ليلة أسري به وأمره أن يسألهم فلم يشك ولم يسأل   . 

 وقال أكثر المفسرين : سل مؤمني أهل الكتاب الذين أرسلت إليهم الأنبياء هل جاءتهم الرسل إلا بالتوحيد ؟ وهو قول ابن عباس  في سائر الروايات ، ومجاهد  وقتادة  والضحاك   والسدي  والحسن  والمقاتليين . يدل عليه قراءة عبد الله  وأبي    : " واسأل الذين أرسلنا إليهم قبلك رسلنا " ، ومعنى الأمر بالسؤال التقرير لمشركي قريش  أنه لم يأت رسول ولا كتاب بعبادة غير الله - عز وجل - .
( ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا إلى فرعون وملئه فقال إني رسول رب العالمين   ( 46 ) فلما جاءهم بآياتنا إذا هم منها يضحكون   ( 47 ) وما نريهم من آية إلا هي أكبر من أختها وأخذناهم بالعذاب لعلهم يرجعون   ( 48 ) وقالوا يا أيها الساحر ادع لنا ربك بما عهد عندك إننا لمهتدون   ( 49 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - :   ( ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا إلى فرعون وملئه فقال إني رسول رب العالمين فلما جاءهم بآياتنا إذا هم منها يضحكون   ) استهزاء . 

 ( وما نريهم من آية إلا هي أكبر من أختها   ) قرينتها وصاحبتها التي كانت قبلها ( وأخذناهم بالعذاب   ) بالسنين والطوفان والجراد والقمل والضفادع والدم والطمس ، فكانت هذه دلالات لموسى  ، وعذابا لهم ، فكانت كل واحدة أكبر من التي قبلها ( لعلهم يرجعون   ) عن كفرهم . 

 ( وقالوا   ) لموسى  لما عاينوا العذاب ( يا أيها الساحر    ) يا أيها العالم الكامل الحاذق ، وإنما قالوا هذا توقيرا وتعظيما له ،  لأن السحر عندهم كان علما عظيما وصفة ممدوحة ، وقيل : معناه   [ ص: 217 ] يا أيها الذي غلبنا بسحره . وقال الزجاج    : خاطبوه به لما تقدم له عندهم من التسمية بالساحر . ( ادع لنا ربك بما عهد عندك   ) أي بما أخبرتنا من عهده إليك إن آمنا كشف عنا العذاب فاسأله يكشف عنا العذاب ( إننا لمهتدون   ) مؤمنون ، فدعا موسى  فكشف عنهم فلم يؤمنوا ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : 
( فلما كشفنا عنهم العذاب إذا هم ينكثون   ( 50 ) ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار تجري من تحتي أفلا تبصرون   ( 51 ) أم أنا خير من هذا الذي هو مهين ولا يكاد يبين   ( 52 ) فلولا ألقي عليه أسورة من ذهب أو جاء معه الملائكة مقترنين   ( 53 ) فاستخف قومه فأطاعوه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   ( 54 ) ) 

  ( فلما كشفنا عنهم العذاب إذا هم ينكثون   ) ينقضون عهدهم ويصرون على كفرهم . 

 ( ونادى فرعون في قومه قال يا قوم أليس لي ملك مصر وهذه الأنهار   ) أنهار النيل ( تجري من تحتي   ) من تحت قصوري ، وقال قتادة    : تجري بين يدي في جناني وبساتيني . وقال الحسن    : بأمري . ( أفلا تبصرون   ) عظمتي وشدة ملكي . 

 ( أم أنا خير   ) بل أنا خير ، " أم " بمعنى " بل " ، وليس بحرف عطف على قول أكثر المفسرين ، وقال الفراء    : الوقف على قوله : " أم " ، وفيه إضمار ، مجازه : أفلا تبصرون أم [ تبصرون ] ، ثم ابتدأ فقال : أنا خير ( من هذا الذي هو مهين   ) ضعيف حقير يعني موسى  ، قوله : ( ولا يكاد يبين   ) يفصح بكلامه للثغته التي في لسانه . 

 ( فلولا ألقي عليه   ) إن كان صادقا ( أسورة من ذهب   ) قرأ حفص  ويعقوب    " أسورة " جمع سوار ، وقرأ الآخرون " أساورة " على جمع الأسورة ، وهي جمع الجمع . قال مجاهد    : كانوا إذا سودوا رجلا سوروه بسوار وطوقوه بطوق من ذهب يكون ذلك دلالة لسيادته ، فقال فرعون    : هلا ألقى رب موسى  عليه أسورة من ذهب إن كان سيدا تجب علينا طاعته . ( أو جاء معه الملائكة مقترنين   ) متتابعين يقارن بعضهم بعضا يشهدون له بصدقه ويعينونه على أمره . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( فاستخف قومه   ) أي استخف فرعون  قومه القبط ، أي وجدهم جهالا . وقيل : حملهم على الخفة والجهل . يقال : استخفه عن رأيه ، إذا حمله على الجهل وأزاله عن الصواب ،   [ ص: 218 ]   ( فأطاعوه   ) على تكذيب موسى    ( إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   ) . 
( فلما آسفونا انتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم أجمعين   ( 55 ) فجعلناهم سلفا ومثلا للآخرين   ( 56 ) ولما ضرب ابن مريم مثلا إذا قومك منه يصدون   ( 57 ) وقالوا أآلهتنا خير أم هو ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلا بل هم قوم خصمون   ( 58 ) ) 

 ( فلما آسفونا   ) أغضبونا ( انتقمنا منهم فأغرقناهم أجمعين   ) . ( فجعلناهم سلفا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " سلفا " بضم السين واللام ، قال الفراء     : هو جمع سليف من سلف بضم اللام يسلف ، أي تقدم ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح  السين واللام على جمع السالف ، مثل : حارس وحرس وخادم وخدم ، وراصد ورصد ،  وهما جميعا الماضون المتقدمون من الأمم ، يقال : سلف يسلف ، إذا تقدم  والسلف من تقدم من الآباء ، فجعلناهم متقدمين ليتعظ بهم الآخرون . ( ومثلا للآخرين   ) عبرة وعظة لمن بقي بعدهم . وقيل : سلفا لكفار هذه الأمة إلى النار ومثلا لمن يجيء بعدهم . 

 ( ولما ضرب ابن مريم مثلا   ) قال ابن عباس  وأكثر المفسرين : إن الآية نزلت في مجادلة عبد الله بن الزبعري  مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في شأن عيسى  عليه  السلام ، لما نزل قوله - عز وجل - : " إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب  جهنم " ( الأنبياء - 98 ) ، وقد ذكرناه في سورة الأنبياء عليهم السلام . ( إذا قومك منه يصدون   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام   والكسائي    : " يصدون " بضم الصاد ، أي يعرضون ، نظيره قوله تعالى : " يصدون عنك صدودا " ، ( النساء - 61 ) وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الصاد . 

 واختلفوا في معناه ، قال الكسائي    : هما لغتان مثل يعرشون ويعرشون ، وشد عليه يشد ويشد ، ونم بالحديث ينم وينم . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : معناه يضجون . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : يصيحون . وقال الضحاك    : يعجون . وقال قتادة    : يجزعون . وقال القرظي    : يضجرون . ولما ضرب ابن مريم  مثلا إذا قومك منه يصدون يقولون ما يريد محمد  منا إلا أن نعبده ونتخذه إلها كما عبدت النصارى  عيسى    . 

 ( وقالوا أآلهتنا خير أم هو   ) قال قتادة    : " أم هو " يعنون محمدا  ، فنعبده ونطيعه ونترك آلهتنا . 

 وقال  السدي  وابن زيد    : " أم هو " يعني عيسى  ، قالوا : يزعم محمد  أن كل ما عبد من دون الله في النار فنحن نرضى أن تكون آلهتنا مع عيسى  وعزير  والملائكة في النار ، وقال الله تعالى : ( ما ضربوه   ) يعني هذا المثل ( لك إلا جدلا   ) خصومة بالباطل وقد علموا أن المراد من قوله : " وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم   " ( الأنبياء - 98 ) ، هؤلاء الأصنام . ( بل هم قوم خصمون   ) .   [ ص: 219 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله الحمشاوي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن جعفر بن حمدان القطيعي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل  ، حدثني أبي ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن نمير  ، حدثنا حجاج بن دينار الواسطي  ، عن أبي غالب  عن أبي أمامة  قال : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما ضل قوم بعد هدى كانوا عليه إلا  أوتوا الجدل " ، ثم قرأ : " ما ضربوه لك إلا جدلا بل هم قوم خصمون " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (370)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الدُّخَانِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية1 إلى الاية9

*
*( إن هو إلا عبد أنعمنا عليه وجعلناه مثلا لبني إسرائيل   ( 59 ) ولو نشاء لجعلنا منكم ملائكة في الأرض يخلفون   ( 60 ) وإنه لعلم للساعة فلا تمترن بها واتبعون هذا صراط مستقيم   ( 61 ) ) 

 ثم ذكر عيسى فقال : ( إن هو   ) ما هو ، يعني عيسى  عليه السلام ( إلا عبد أنعمنا عليه   ) بالنبوة ( وجعلناه مثلا   ) آية وعبرة ( لبني إسرائيل   ) يعرفون به قدرة الله - عز وجل - على ما يشاء حيث خلقه من غير أب . 

 ( ولو نشاء لجعلنا منكم ملائكة   ) أي ولو نشاء لأهلكناكم وجعلنا بدلا منكم ملائكة ( في الأرض يخلفون   ) يكونون خلفا منكم يعمرون الأرض ويعبدونني ويطيعونني . وقيل : يخلف بعضهم بعضا . 

 ( وإنه   ) يعني عيسى  عليه السلام ( لعلم للساعة   ) يعني نزوله من أشراط الساعة يعلم به قربها ، وقرأ ابن عباس   وأبو هريرة  وقتادة    : " وإنه لعلم للساعة " بفتح اللام والعين أي أمارة وعلامة . 

 وروينا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ليوشكن أن ينزل فيكم ابن مريم  حكما عادلا يكسر الصليب ، ويقتل الخنزير ويضع الجزية ، وتهلك في زمانه الملل كلها إلا الإسلام   " . 

 ويروى : " أنه  ينزل على ثنية بالأرض المقدسة ، وعليه ممصرتان ، وشعر رأسه دهين ، وبيده  حربة وهي التي يقتل بها الدجال ، فيأتي بيت المقدس والناس في صلاة العصر ،  فيتأخر الإمام فيقدمه   [ ص: 220 ] عيسى  ويصلي خلفه على شريعة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم يقتل الخنازير ويكسر الصليب ، ويخرب البيع والكنائس ، ويقتل النصارى  إلا من آمن به   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا ابن بكير  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن يونس  ، عن ابن شهاب  ، عن نافع مولى أبي قتادة الأنصاري  أن  أبا هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كيف أنتم إذا نزل ابن مريم  فيكم وإمامكم منكم   " ؟ 

 وقال الحسن  وجماعة : " وإنه " يعني وإن القرآن لعلم للساعة يعلمكم قيامها ، ويخبركم بأحوالها وأهوالها ( فلا تمترن بها   ) فلا تشكن فيها ، قال ابن عباس    : لا تكذبوا بها ( واتبعون   ) على التوحيد ( هذا   ) الذي أنا عليه ( صراط مستقيم   ) . 
( ولا يصدنكم الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين   ( 62 ) ولما جاء عيسى بالبينات قال قد جئتكم بالحكمة ولأبين لكم بعض الذي تختلفون فيه فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ( 63 ) إن الله هو ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم   ( 64 ) فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين ظلموا من عذاب يوم أليم   ( 65 ) هل ينظرون إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون   ( 66 ) ) 

 ( ولا يصدنكم   ) لا يصرفنكم ( الشيطان   ) عن دين الله ( إنه لكم عدو مبين   ) . 

 ( ولما جاء عيسى بالبينات قال قد جئتكم بالحكمة   ) بالنبوة ( ولأبين لكم بعض الذي تختلفون فيه   ) من أحكام التوراة ، قال قتادة    : يعني اختلاف الفرق الذين تحزبوا على أمر عيسى    . قال الزجاج    : الذي جاء به عيسى  في الإنجيل إنما هو بعض الذي اختلفوا فيه ، وبين لهم في غير الإنجيل ما احتاجوا إليه . ( فاتقوا الله وأطيعون   ) . 

 ( إن الله هو ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين ظلموا من عذاب يوم أليم هل ينظرون إلا الساعة   ) يعني أنها تأتيهم لا محالة فكأنهم ينتظرونها ( أن تأتيهم بغتة   ) فجأة ( وهم لا يشعرون   ) .
[ ص: 221 ]   ( الأخلاء يومئذ بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين   ( 67 ) يا عباد لا خوف عليكم اليوم ولا أنتم تحزنون   ( 68 ) الذين آمنوا بآياتنا وكانوا مسلمين   ( 69 ) ادخلوا الجنة أنتم وأزواجكم تحبرون   ( 70 ) يطاف عليهم بصحاف من ذهب وأكواب وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين وأنتم فيها خالدون   ( 71 ) ) 

 ( الأخلاء ) على المعصية في الدنيا ( يومئذ ) يوم القيامة ( بعضهم لبعض عدو إلا المتقين   ) إلا المتحابين في الله - عز وجل - على طاعة الله - عز وجل - . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  ، أخبرني عقيل بن محمد بن أحمد  ، أن أبا الفرج البغدادي القاضي  أخبرهم عن محمد بن جرير  ، حدثنا ابن عبد الأعلى  ، عن قتادة  ، حدثنا أبو ثور  عن معمر  عن قتادة  عن أبي إسحاق  أن عليا  قال  في هذه الآية : خليلان مؤمنان وخليلان كافران ، فمات أحد المؤمنين فقال :  يا رب إن فلانا كان يأمرني بطاعتك وطاعة رسولك ، ويأمرني بالخير وينهاني عن  الشر ، ويخبرني أني ملاقيك ، يا رب فلا تضله بعدي واهده كما هديتني وأكرمه  كما أكرمتني ، فإذا مات خليله المؤمن جمع بينهما ، فيقول : ليثن أحدكما  على صاحبه ، فيقول : نعم الأخ ، ونعم الخليل ، ونعم الصاحب ، قال : ويموت  أحد الكافرين ، فيقول : يا رب إن فلانا كان ينهاني عن طاعتك وطاعة رسولك ،  ويأمرني بالشر وينهاني عن الخير ، ويخبرني أني غير ملاقيك ، فيقول بئس الأخ  ، وبئس الخليل ، وبئس الصاحب   . 

 ( يا عباد ) أي فيقال لهم : يا عبادي ( لا خوف عليكم اليوم ولا أنتم تحزنون   ) وروي عن المعتمر بن سليمان  عن  أبيه قال : سمعت أن الناس حين يبعثون ليس منهم أحد إلا فزع ، فينادي مناد :  " يا عباد لا خوف عليكم اليوم ولا أنتم تحزنون " فيرجوها الناس كلهم  فيتبعها : ( الذين آمنوا بآياتنا وكانوا مسلمين   ) فييأس الناس منها غير المسلمين فيقال لهم : ( ادخلوا الجنة أنتم وأزواجكم تحبرون   ) تسرون وتنعمون . 

 ( يطاف عليهم بصحاف   ) جمع صحفة وهي القصعة الواسعة ( من ذهب وأكواب   ) جمع كوب وهو إناء مستدير مدور الرأس لا عرى لها ( وفيها ) أي في الجنة ( ما تشتهيه الأنفس   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  وحفص    : ( تشتهيه ) وكذلك في مصاحفهم ، وقرأ الآخرون بحذف الهاء . ( وتلذ الأعين وأنتم فيها خالدون   ) .   [ ص: 222 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن سفيان  ، عن علقمة بن مرثد  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن سابط  قال : قال  رجل : يا رسول الله أفي الجنة خيل ؟ فإني أحب الخيل ، فقال : " إن يدخلك  الله الجنة لا تشاء أن تركب فرسا من ياقوتة حمراء فتطير بك في أي الجنة شئت  ، إلا فعلت " ، فقال أعرابي : يا رسول الله أفي الجنة إبل ؟ فقال : " يا  أعرابي إن يدخلك الله الجنة أصبت فيها ما اشتهت نفسك ولذت عينك "   . 
( وتلك الجنة التي أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون   ( 72 ) لكم فيها فاكهة كثيرة منها تأكلون   ( 73 ) إن المجرمين في عذاب جهنم خالدون   ( 74 ) لا يفتر عنهم وهم فيه مبلسون   ( 75 ) وما ظلمناهم ولكن كانوا هم الظالمين   ( 76 ) ونادوا يا مالك ليقض علينا ربك قال إنكم ماكثون   ( 77 ) ) 

  ( وتلك الجنة التي أورثتموها بما كنتم تعملون لكم فيها فاكهة كثيرة منها تأكلون   ) وفي الحديث :   " لا ينزع رجل من الجنة من ثمرة إلا نبت مكانها مثلاها "   . 

 ( إن المجرمين   ) المشركين ( في عذاب جهنم خالدون لا يفتر عنهم وهم فيه مبلسون وما ظلمناهم ولكن كانوا هم الظالمين ونادوا يا مالك   ) . يدعون خازن النار ( ليقض علينا ربك   ) ليمتنا ربك فنستريح فيجيبهم مالك  بعد ألف سنة ( قال إنكم ماكثون   ) مقيمون في العذاب . 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  ، عن قتادة  يذكره عن أبي أيوب  ، عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  قال [ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] : " إن أهل النار يدعون مالكا  فلا يجيبهم أربعين عاما ، ثم يرد عليهم إنكم ماكثون ، قال : هانت - والله - دعوتهم على مالك   [ ص: 223 ] وعلى رب مالك  ،  ثم يدعون ربهم فيقولون : ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوما ضالين ربنا  أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون ، قال : فيسكت عنهم قدر الدنيا مرتين ،  ثم يرد عليهم : اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون ، قال : فوالله ما نبس القوم بعدها  بكلمة ، وما هو إلا الزفير والشهيق في نار جهنم ، فشبه أصواتهم بأصوات  الحمير ، أولها زفير وآخرها شهيق   .
( لقد جئناكم بالحق ولكن أكثركم للحق كارهون   ( 78 ) أم أبرموا أمرا فإنا مبرمون   ( 79 ) أم يحسبون أنا لا نسمع سرهم ونجواهم بلى ورسلنا لديهم يكتبون   ( 80 ) قل إن كان للرحمن ولد فأنا أول العابدين   ( 81 ) سبحان رب السماوات والأرض رب العرش عما يصفون   ( 82 ) فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون   ( 83 ) . 

 ( لقد جئناكم بالحق   ) يقول أرسلنا إليكم يا معشر قريش رسولنا بالحق ( ولكن أكثركم للحق كارهون   ) . 

 ( أم أبرموا   ) أم أحكموا ( أمرا ) في المكر برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( فإنا مبرمون   ) محكمون أمرا في مجازاتهم ، قال مجاهد    : إن كادوا شرا كدتهم مثله . 

 ( أم يحسبون أنا لا نسمع سرهم ونجواهم   ) ما يسرونه من غيرهم ويتناجون به بينهم ( بلى ) نسمع ذلك ونعلم ( ورسلنا ) أيضا من الملائكة يعني الحفظة ( لديهم يكتبون   ) . 

 ( قل إن كان للرحمن ولد فأنا أول العابدين   ) يعني إن كان للرحمن ولد في قولكم وعلى زعمكم ، فأنا أول من عبده فإنه واحد لا شريك له ولا ولد . وروي عن ابن عباس    : ( إن كان ) أي ما كان للرحمن ولد ، فأنا أول العابدين الشاهدين له بذلك ، جعل : " إن " بمعنى الجحد . 

 وقال  السدي    : معناه لو كان للرحمن ولد فأنا أول من عبده بذلك ، ولكن لا ولد له . 

 وقيل : " العابدين " بمعنى الآنفين ، أي : أنا أول الجاحدين والمنكرين لما قلتم . 

 ويقال : معناه : أنا أول من غضب للرحمن أن يقال له ولد ، يقال : عبد يعبد إذا أنف وغضب . 

 وقال قوم : قل ما يقال : عبد فهو عابد ، إنما يقال : فهو عبد . 

 ثم نزه نفسه فقال : ( سبحان رب السماوات والأرض رب العرش عما يصفون   ) عما يقولون من الكذب . 

 ( فذرهم يخوضوا   ) في باطلهم ( ويلعبوا ) في دنياهم ( حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون   ) يعني يوم القيامة . 
[ ص: 224 ]   ( وهو الذي في السماء إله وفي الأرض إله وهو الحكيم العليم   ( 84 ) وتبارك الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما وعنده علم الساعة وإليه ترجعون   ( 85 ) ولا يملك الذين يدعون من دونه الشفاعة إلا من شهد بالحق وهم يعلمون   ( 86 ) ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون   ( 87 ) وقيله يا رب إن هؤلاء قوم لا يؤمنون   ( 88 ) فاصفح عنهم وقل سلام فسوف يعلمون   ( 89 ) ) 

  ( وهو الذي في السماء إله وفي الأرض إله   )   [ قال قتادة    : يعبد في السماء وفي الأرض لا إله إلا هو ] ( وهو الحكيم   ) في تدبير خلقه ( العليم   ) بمصالحهم . 

 ( وتبارك الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما وعنده علم الساعة وإليه ترجعون   ) قرأ ابن كثير   والكسائي    " يرجعون " بالياء ، والآخرون بالتاء . 

 ( ولا يملك الذين يدعون من دونه الشفاعة إلا من شهد بالحق   ) وهم عيسى  وعزير  والملائكة  فإنهم عبدوا من دون الله ، ولهم الشفاعة ، وعلى هذا يكون " من " في محل  الرفع ، وقيل : " من " في محل الخفض ، وأراد بالذين يدعون عيسى  وعزيرا  والملائكة ، يعني أنهم لا يملكون الشفاعة إلا من شهد بالحق ، والأول أصح ، وأراد بشهادة الحق قوله لا إله إلا الله كلمة التوحيد ( وهم يعلمون   ) بقلوبهم ما شهدوا به بألسنتهم . 

 ( ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون   ) يصرفون عن عبادته . 

 ( وقيله يا رب   ) يعني قول محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شاكيا إلى ربه : يا رب ( إن هؤلاء قوم لا يؤمنون   ) قرأ عاصم  وحمزة     " وقيله " بجر اللام والهاء ، على معنى : وعنده علم الساعة وعلم قيله يا  رب ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب ، وله وجهان : أحدهما معناه : أم يحسبون أنا لا  نسمع سرهم ونجواهم وقيله يا رب ، والثاني : وقال قيله . 

 ( فاصفح عنهم   ) أعرض عنهم ( وقل سلام   ) معناه : المتاركة ، كقوله تعالى : " سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين   " ( القصص - 55 ( فسوف يعلمون   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  بالتاء ، والباقون بالياء ، قال مقاتل    : نسختها آية السيف .*
*
سُورَةُ الدُّخَانِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( حم   ( 1 ) وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ   ( 2 ) إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ   ( 3 ) فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ   ( 4 ) . 

  ( حم وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ   ) قَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : هِيَ لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ الْقُرْآنَ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ مِنْ أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا ، ثُمَّ نَزَلَ بِهِ جِبْرِيلُ  عَنِ  النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - نُجُومًا فِي عِشْرِينَ  سَنَةً . وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : هِيَ لَيْلَةُ النِّصْفِ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَّانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا الْأَصْبَغُ بْنُ الْفَرَجِ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي ابْنُ وَهْبٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي عَمْرُو بْنُ الْحَارِثِ  أَنَّ عَبْدَ الْمَلِكِ بْنَ عَبْدِ الْمَلِكِ  حَدَّثَهُ أَنَّ ابْنَ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ وَاسْمُهُ مُصْعَبٌ  حَدَّثَهُ عَنِ  الْقَاسِمِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَوْ عَمِّهِ عَنْ جَدِّهِ عَنْ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " يَنْزِلُ  اللَّهُ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ لَيْلَةَ النِّصْفِ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ إِلَى  السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا فَيَغْفِرُ لِكُلِّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا إِنْسَانًا فِي  قَلْبِهِ شَحْنَاءُ أَوْ مُشْرِكًا بِاللَّهِ   " ( إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنْذِرِينَ   ) . 

 ( فِيهَا ) أَيْ فِي اللَّيْلَةِ الْمُبَارَكَةِ ( يُفْرَقُ ) يُفْصَلُ ( كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ   ) مُحْكَمٍ ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : يَكْتُبُ مِنْ أُمِّ الْكِتَابِ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ مَا هُوَ  كَائِنٌ فِي السَّنَةِ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ وَالْأَرْزَاقِ  وَالْآجَالِ   [ ص: 228 ] حَتَّى الْحُجَّاجِ ، يُقَالُ : يَحُجُّ فُلَانٌ [ وَيَحُجُّ فُلَانٌ ] ، قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَقَتَادَةُ     : يُبْرَمُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ كُلُّ أَجَلٍ  وَعَمَلٍ وَخَلْقٍ وَرِزْقٍ ، وَمَا يَكُونُ فِي تِلْكَ السَّنَةِ . 

وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ     : هِيَ لَيْلَةُ النِّصْفِ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ يُبْرَمُ فِيهَا أَمْرُ  السَّنَةِ وَتُنْسَخُ الْأَحْيَاءُ مِنَ الْأَمْوَاتِ فَلَا يُزَادُ  فِيهِمْ أَحَدٌ وَلَا يُنْقَصُ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَّانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ صَالِحٍ  ، حَدَّثَنِي اللَّيْثُ  ، حَدَّثَنِي عُقَيْلٌ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي عُثْمَانُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ الْأَخْنَسِ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : " تُقْطَعُ  الْآجَالُ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ إِلَى شَعْبَانَ ، حَتَّى إِنَّ الرَّجُلَ  لَيَنْكِحُ وَيُولَدُ لَهُ وَلَقَدْ أُخْرِجَ اسْمُهُ فِي الْمَوْتَى "   . 

 وَرَوَى أَبُو الضُّحَى  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ     - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - مَا : أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَقْضِي الْأَقْضِيَةَ  فِي لَيْلَةِ النِّصْفِ مِنْ شَعْبَانَ ، وَيُسَلِّمُهَا إِلَى  أَرْبَابِهَا فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ  .
( أَمْرًا مِنْ عِنْدِنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ   ( 5 ) رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ   ( 6 ) رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ   ( 7 ) لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ   ( 8 ) بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ يَلْعَبُونَ   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( أَمْرًا ) أَيْ أَنْزَلْنَا أَمْرًا ( مِنْ عِنْدِنَا   ) قَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : نَصَبَ عَلَى مَعْنَى : فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ فَرْقًا وَأَمْرًا ، أَيْ نَأْمُرُ بِبَيَانِ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا ( إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ   ) مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَمَنْ قَبْلَهُ مِنَ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ . 

 ( رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : رَأْفَةً مِنِّي بِخَلْقِي وَنِعْمَتِي عَلَيْهِمْ بِمَا بَعَثَنَا إِلَيْهِمْ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ . وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    : أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ لِلرَّحْمَةِ ( إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ رَبِّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا   ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْكُوفَةِ     : " رَبِّ " جَرًّا ، رَدًّا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : " مِنْ رَبِّكَ " ،  وَرَفَعَهُ الْآخَرُونَ رَدًّا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : " هُوَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ " ، وَقِيلَ : عَلَى الِابْتِدَاءِ ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ   ) أَنَّ اللَّهَ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ . 

 ( لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ   ) مِنْ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ ( يَلْعَبُونَ ) يَهْزَءُونَ بِهِ لَاهُونَ عَنْهُ . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (371)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الدُّخَانِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية10 إلى الاية44

*
*[ ص: 229 ]   ( فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين   ( 10 ) يغشى الناس هذا عذاب أليم   ( 11 ) ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين   ) اختلفوا في هذا الدخان : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد بن كثير  ، عن سفيان  ، حدثنا منصور   والأعمش  ، عن أبي الضحى  ، عن مسروق  قال : بينما رجل يحدث في كندة  ، فقال : يجيء دخان يوم القيامة فيأخذ بأسماع المنافقين وأبصارهم ، ويأخذ المؤمن [ كهيئة ] الزكام ، ففزعنا فأتيت ابن مسعود  وكان  متكئا فغضب فجلس ، فقال : من علم فليقل ، ومن لم يعلم فليقل : الله أعلم ،  فإن من العلم أن يقول لما لا يعلم : لا أعلم ، فإن الله قال لنبيه - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - : " قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين " ( ص  - 86 ) ، وإن قريشا  أبطئوا  عن الإسلام فدعا عليهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " اللهم أعني  عليهم بسبع كسبع يوسف " فأخذتهم سنة حتى هلكوا فيها وأكلوا الميتة والعظام ،  ويرى الرجل ما بين السماء والأرض كهيئة الدخان ، فجاء أبو سفيان  فقال  : يا محمد جئت تأمر بصلة الرحم ، وإن قومك قد هلكوا فادع الله لهم ، فقرأ :  " فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين " إلى قوله : " إنكم عائدون " ،  أفيكشف عنهم عذاب الآخرة إذا جاء ؟ ثم عادوا إلى كفرهم ، فذلك قوله : ( يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى   ) يعني يوم بدر و ( لزاما ) يوم بدر ، " الم غلبت الروم " ، إلى " سيغلبون " ( الروم - 3 ) ، الروم قد مضى . 

 ورواه  محمد بن إسماعيل  عن يحيى  عن  وكيع  عن الأعمش  ، قال : قالوا : ( ربنا اكشف عنا العذاب إنا مؤمنون   ) فقيل له : إن كشفنا عنهم عادوا إلى كفرهم ، فدعا ربه فكشف عنهم فعادوا فانتقم الله منهم يوم بدر ، فذلك قوله : " فارتقب يوم تأتي السماء بدخان مبين   " ، إلى قوله : " إنا منتقمون " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يحيى  ، حدثنا  وكيع  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن مسلم  ، عن مسروق  ، عن عبد الله  قال : خمس قد مضين اللزام والروم والبطشة والقمر والدخان . 

 وقال قوم : هو دخان يجيء قبل قيام الساعة ولم يأت بعد ، فيدخل في أسماع  الكفار والمنافقين حتى يكون كالرأس الحنيذ ، ويعتري المؤمن منه كهيئة  الزكام وتكون الأرض كلها كبيت أوقد فيه النار ، وهو قول ابن عباس   وابن عمر  والحسن    .   [ ص: 230 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا عقيل بن محمد الجرجاني  ، حدثنا أبو الفرج المعافى بن زكريا البغدادي  ، حدثنا  محمد بن جرير الطبري  ، حدثني عصام بن رواد بن الجراح  ، حدثنا أبي ، أخبرنا أبو سفيان بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  منصور بن المعتمر  عن  ربعي بن حراش  قال : سمعت حذيفة بن اليمان  يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أول الآيات الدخان ، ونزول عيسى بن مريم  ، ونار تخرج من قعر عدن أبين ، تسوق الناس إلى المحشر تقيل معهم إذا قالوا " ، قال حذيفة     : يا رسول الله وما الدخان ؟ فتلا هذه الآية : " يوم تأتي السماء بدخان  مبين " ، يملأ ما بين المشرق والمغرب يمكث أربعين يوما وليلة ، أما المؤمن  فيصيبه منه كهيئة الزكام ، وأما الكافر فكمنزلة السكران يخرج من منخريه  وأذنيه ودبره   .
( أنى لهم الذكرى وقد جاءهم رسول مبين   ( 13 ) ثم تولوا عنه وقالوا معلم مجنون   ( 14 ) إنا كاشفوا العذاب قليلا إنكم عائدون   ( 15 ) يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى إنا منتقمون   ( 16 ) ولقد فتنا قبلهم قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم   ( 17 ) أن أدوا إلي عباد الله إني لكم رسول أمين   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( أنى لهم الذكرى   ) من أين لهم التذكر والاتعاظ ؟ يقول : كيف يتذكرون ويتعظون ؟ ( وقد جاءهم رسول مبين   ) ظاهر الصدق يعني محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ( ثم تولوا عنه   ) أعرضوا عنه ( وقالوا معلم   ) أي يعلمه بشر ( مجنون   ) . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( إنا كاشفوا العذاب   ) أي عذاب الجوع ( قليلا ) أي زمانا يسيرا ، قال مقاتل    : إلى يوم بدر . ( إنكم عائدون   ) إلى كفركم . 

 ( يوم نبطش البطشة الكبرى   ) وهو يوم بدر ( إنا منتقمون   ) وهذا قول ابن مسعود  وأكثر العلماء ، وقال الحسن    : يوم القيامة ، وروى عكرمة  ذلك عن ابن عباس    . 

 ( ولقد فتنا   ) بلونا ( قبلهم   ) قبل هؤلاء ( قوم فرعون وجاءهم رسول كريم   ) على الله وهو موسى بن عمران    . 

 ( أن أدوا إلي عباد الله   ) يعني بني إسرائيل أطلقهم ولا تعذبهم ( إني لكم رسول أمين   ) على الوحي . 
[ ص: 231 ]   ( وأن لا تعلوا على الله إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين   ( 19 ) وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون   ( 20 ) وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون   ( 21 ) فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون   ( 22 ) فأسر بعبادي ليلا إنكم متبعون   ( 23 ) واترك البحر رهوا إنهم جند مغرقون   ( 24 ) كم تركوا من جنات وعيون   ( 25 ) وزروع ومقام كريم   ( 26 ) ونعمة كانوا فيها فاكهين   ( 27 ) ) 

 ( وأن لا تعلوا على الله   ) لا تتجبروا عليه بترك طاعته ( إني آتيكم بسلطان مبين   ) ببرهان بين على صدق قولي ، فلما قال ذلك توعدوه بالقتل ، فقال : 

 ( وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون   ) . ( وإني عذت بربي وربكم أن ترجمون   ) أي : تقتلوني ، وقال ابن عباس    : تشتموني وتقولوا هو ساحر . وقال قتادة    : ترجموني بالحجارة . 

 ( وإن لم تؤمنوا لي فاعتزلون   ) فاتركوني لا معي ولا علي . وقال ابن عباس    : فاعتزلوا أذاي باليد واللسان ، فلم يؤمنوا . 

 ( فدعا ربه أن هؤلاء قوم مجرمون   ) مشركون ، فأجابه الله وأمره أن يسري ، فقال : 

 ( فأسر بعبادي ليلا   ) أي ببني إسرائيل ( إنكم متبعون   ) يتبعكم فرعون وقومه . 

 ( واترك البحر    ) إذا قطعته أنت وأصحابك ( رهوا ) ساكنا على حالته وهيئته ، بعد أن ضربته  ودخلته ، معناه : لا تأمره أن يرجع ، اتركه حتى يدخله آل فرعون ، وأصل "  الرهو " : السكون . وقال مقاتل    : معناه : اترك البحر رهوا [ راهيا ] أي : ساكنا ، فسمي بالمصدر ، أي ذا رهو . وقال كعب    : اتركه طريقا . قال قتادة    : طريقا يابسا . قال قتادة    : لما قطع موسى  البحر عطف ليضرب البحر بعصاه ليلتئم وخاف أن يتبعه فرعون    [ وجنوده ] فقيل له : اترك البحر رهوا كما هو ( إنهم جند مغرقون   ) أخبر موسى  أنه يغرقهم ليطمئن قلبه في تركه البحر كما جاوزه . ثم ذكر ما تركوا بمصر    . 

 فقال : ( كم تركوا   ) [ يعني بعد الغرق ] ( من جنات وعيون وزروع ومقام كريم   ) مجلس شريف ، قال قتادة    : الكريم الحسن . 

 ( ونعمة ) ومتعة وعيش لين ( كانوا فيها فاكهين   ) ناعمين وفكهين : أشرين بطرين . 
[ ص: 232 ]   ( كذلك وأورثناها قوما آخرين   ( 28 ) فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض وما كانوا منظرين   ( 29 ) ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين   ( 30 ) من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين   ( 31 ) ولقد اخترناهم على علم على العالمين   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( كذلك ) قال الكلبي    : كذلك أفعل بمن عصاني ( وأورثناها قوما آخرين   ) يعني بني إسرائيل . 

 ( فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض   ) وذلك أن المؤمن إذا مات تبكي عليه السماء والأرض أربعين صباحا ، وهؤلاء لم يكن يصعد لهم عمل صالح فتبكي السماء على فقده ، ولا لهم على الأرض عمر صالح فتبكي الأرض عليه . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله الفنجوي  ، حدثنا أبو علي المقري  ، حدثنا أبو يعلى الموصلي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن إسحاق البصري  ، حدثنا مكي بن إبراهيم  ، حدثنا موسى بن عبيدة الربذي  ، أخبرني يزيد الرقاشي  ، عن أنس بن مالك  ، عن النبي  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " ما من عبد إلا له في السماء بابان باب  يخرج منه رزقه ، وباب يدخل فيه عمله ، فإذا مات فقداه وبكيا عليه " وتلا "  فما بكت عليهم السماء والأرض "   . 

 قال عطاء    : بكاء السماء حمرة أطرافها . 

 قال  السدي    : لما قتل الحسين بن علي  بكت عليه السماء ، وبكاؤها حمرتها . 

 ( وما كانوا منظرين   ) لم ينظروا حين أخذهم العذاب لتوبة ولا لغيرها . 

 ( ولقد نجينا بني إسرائيل من العذاب المهين   ) قتل الأبناء واستحياء النساء والتعب في العمل . 

 ( من فرعون إنه كان عاليا من المسرفين ولقد اخترناهم   ) يعني مؤمني بني إسرائيل ( على علم   ) بهم ( على العالمين   ) على عالمي زمانهم . 
[ ص: 233 ]   ( وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين   ( 33 ) إن هؤلاء ليقولون   ( 34 ) إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمنشرين   ( 35 ) فأتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين   ( 36 ) أهم خير أم قوم تبع والذين من قبلهم أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( وآتيناهم من الآيات ما فيه بلاء مبين   ) قال قتادة    : نعمة بينة من فلق البحر ، وتظليل الغمام ، وإنزال المن والسلوى ، والنعم التي أنعمها عليهم . وقال ابن زيد    : ابتلاهم بالرخاء والشدة ، وقرأ : " ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة " ( الأنبياء - 35 ) . 

 ( إن هؤلاء ) يعني مشركي مكة    ( ليقولون إن هي إلا موتتنا الأولى   ) أي لا موتة إلا هذه التي نموتها في الدنيا ، ثم لا بعث بعدها . وهو قوله : ( وما نحن بمنشرين   ) بمبعوثين بعد موتتنا . 

 ( فأتوا بآبائنا   ) [ الذين ماتوا ] ( إن كنتم صادقين   ) أنا نبعث أحياء بعد الموت ، ثم خوفهم مثل عذاب الأمم الخالية فقال : ( أهم خير أم قوم تبع   ) أي ليسوا خيرا منهم ، يعني أقوى وأشد وأكثر من قوم تبع . قال قتادة    : هو تبع الحميري  ، وكان سار بالجيوش حتى حير الحيرة  ، وبنى سمرقند  وكان من ملوك اليمن  ، سمي تبعا لكثرة أتباعه ، وكل واحد منهم يسمى : " تبعا " لأنه يتبع صاحبه ، وكان هذا يعبد النار فأسلم ودعا قومه إلى الإسلام وهم حمير  ، فكذبوه وكان من خبره ما ذكره محمد بن إسحاق  وغيره . 

 وذكر عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قالوا : كان تبع الآخر وهو أسعد أبو كرب بن مليك    [ جاء بكرب    ] حين أقبل من المشرق وجعل طريقه على المدينة  ،  وقد كان حين مر بها خلف بين أظهرهم ابنا له فقتل غيلة ، فقدمها وهو مجمع  لإخرابها واستئصال أهلها ، فجمع له هذا الحي من الأنصار حين سمعوا ذلك من  أمره ، فخرجوا لقتاله وكان الأنصار يقاتلونه بالنهار ويقرونه بالليل ،  فأعجبه ذلك وقال : إن هؤلاء لكرام ، إذ جاءه حبران اسمهما : كعب  وأسد  من أحبار بني قريظة  ، عالمان وكانا ابني عم ، حين سمعا ما يريد من إهلاك المدينة  وأهلها  ، فقالا له : أيها الملك لا تفعل فإنك إن أبيت إلا ما تريد حيل بينك  وبينها ، ولم نأمن عليك عاجل العقوبة . فإنها مهاجر نبي يخرج من هذا الحي  من قريش  اسمه محمد  ، مولده مكة  ، وهذه دار هجرته ومنزلك الذي أنت به يكون به من القتل والجراح أمر كبير في أصحابه ، وفي عدوهم . قال تبع    : من يقاتله وهو نبي ؟ قالا يسير إليه قومه فيقتلون هاهنا ، فتناهى لقولهما عما كان يريد بالمدينة  ، ثم إنهما دعواه إلى دينهما فأجابهما واتبعهما على دينهما وأكرمهما وانصرف عن المدينة  ، وخرج بهما ونفر من اليهود  عامدين إلى اليمن  ،   [ ص: 234 ] فأتاه في الطريق نفر من هذيل  وقالوا : إنا ندلك على بيت فيه كنز من لؤلؤ وزبرجد وفضة ، قال : أي بيت ؟ قالوا : بيت بمكة  ، وإنما تريد هذيل  هلاكه  لأنهم عرفوا أنه لم يرده أحد قط بسوء إلا هلك ، فذكر ذلك للأحبار ، فقالوا  : ما نعلم لله في الأرض بيتا غير هذا البيت ، فاتخذه مسجدا وانسك عنده  وانحر واحلق رأسك ، وما أراد القوم إلا هلاكك لأنه ما ناوأهم أحد قط إلا  هلك ، فأكرمه واصنع عنده ما يصنع أهله ، فلما قالوا له ذلك أخذ النفر من هذيل  فقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم وسمل أعينهم ثم صلبهم ، فلما قدم مكة  نزل الشعب شعب البطائح ، وكسا البيت الوصائل ، وهو أول من كسا البيت ، ونحر بالشعب ستة آلاف بدنة ، وأقام به ستة أيام وطاف به وحلق وانصرف ، فلما دنا من اليمن  ليدخلها حالت حمير  بين  ذلك وبينه ، قالوا : لا تدخل علينا وقد فارقت ديننا ، فدعاهم إلى دينه  وقال إنه دين خير من دينكم ، قالوا : فحاكمنا إلى النار ، وكانت باليمن  نار في أسفل جبل يتحاكمون إليها فيما يختلفون فيه ، فتأكل الظالم ولا تضر المظلوم ، فقال تبع     : أنصفتم ، فخرج القوم بأوثانهم وما يتقربون به في دينهم وخرج الحبران  بمصاحفهما في أعناقهما حتى قعدوا للنار عند مخرجها الذي تخرج منه ، فخرجت  النار فأقبلت حتى غشيتهم ، فأكلت الأوثان وما قربوا معها ، ومن حمل ذلك من  رجال حمير  ، وخرج  الحبران بمصاحفهما في أعناقهما ، يتلوان التوراة تعرق جباههما لم تضرهما ،  ونكصت النار حتى رجعت إلى مخرجها الذي خرجت منه فأصفقت عند ذلك حمير  على دينهما ، فمن هنالك كان أصل اليهودية  في اليمن    . 

 وذكر أبو حاتم  عن  الرقاشي  قال : كان أبو كرب أسعد الحميري  من التبابعة ، آمن بالنبي محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل أن يبعث بسبعمائة سنة . 

 وذكر لنا أن كعبا  كان يقول : ذم الله قومه ولم يذمه . 

 وكانت عائشة  تقول : لا تسبوا تبعا  فإنه كان رجلا صالحا . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هو الذي كسا البيت . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن فنجويه الدينوري  ، حدثنا  أبو بكر بن مالك القطيعي  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا حسن بن موسى  ، حدثنا ابن لهيعة  ، حدثنا  أبو زرعة بن عمرو بن جرير  عن سهل بن سعد  قال : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " لا تسبوا تبعا فإنه كان قد أسلم "   .   [ ص: 235 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني ابن فنجويه  ، حدثنا ابن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا محمد بن علي بن سالم الهمداني  ، حدثنا أبو الأزهر أحمد بن الأزهر النيسابوري  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، حدثنا معمر  عن ابن أبي ذئب  ، عن المقبري  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما أدري تبع نبيا كان أو غير نبي "   . ( والذين من قبلهم   ) من الأمم الكافرة . ( أهلكناهم إنهم كانوا مجرمين   ) . ( وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين   ( 38 ) ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 39 ) إن يوم الفصل ميقاتهم أجمعين   ( 40 ) يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا ولا هم ينصرون   ( 41 ) إلا من رحم الله إنه هو العزيز الرحيم   ( 42 ) إن شجرة الزقوم   ( 43 ) طعام الأثيم   ( 44 ) ) 

 ( وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين ما خلقناهما إلا بالحق   ) قيل : يعني للحق وهو الثواب على الطاعة والعقاب على المعصية . ( ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) . 

 ( إن يوم الفصل   ) يوم يفصل الرحمن بين العباد ( ميقاتهم أجمعين   ) يوافي يوم القيامة الأولون والآخرون . 

 ( يوم لا يغني مولى عن مولى شيئا   ) لا ينفع قريب قريبه ولا يدفع عنه شيئا ( ولا هم ينصرون   ) لا يمنعون من عذاب الله . 

 ( إلا من رحم الله   ) يريد المؤمنين فإنه يشفع بعضهم لبعض ( إنه هو العزيز   ) في انتقامه من أعدائه ( الرحيم   ) بالمؤمنين . 

 ( إن شجرة الزقوم طعام الأثيم   ) [ أي ذي الإثم ] وهو أبو جهل    . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (372)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْجَاثِيَةِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية1 إلى الاية24

*
*[ ص: 236 ]   ( كالمهل يغلي في البطون   ( 45 ) كغلي الحميم   ( 46 ) خذوه فاعتلوه إلى سواء الجحيم   ( 47 ) ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم   ( 48 ) ذق إنك أنت العزيز الكريم   ( 49 ) إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون   ( 50 ) إن المتقين في مقام أمين   ( 51 ) ) 

 ( كالمهل ) هو دردي الزيت الأسود ( يغلي في البطون   ) قرأ ابن كثير  وحفص    " يغلي " بالياء ، جعلوا الفعل للمهل ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لتأنيث الشجرة ، " في البطون " أي بطون الكفار ( كغلي الحميم   ) كالماء الحار إذا اشتد غليانه . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر العبدوسي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن حمدون بن خالد بن يزيد  ، حدثنا سليمان بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  وهب بن جرير  ، حدثنا شعبة  عن الأعمش  ، عن مجاهد  ، عن  عبد الله بن عباس  قال : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أيها الناس اتقوا الله حق تقاته ،  فلو أن قطرة من الزقوم قطرت على الأرض لأمرت على أهل الدنيا معيشتهم ، فكيف  بمن تكون طعامه وليس لهم طعام غيره "   . 

 قوله تعالى : ( خذوه ) أي يقال للزبانية : خذوه ، يعني الأثيم ( فاعتلوه ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  ، وأبو جعفر  ، وأبو عمرو    : بكسر التاء ، وقرأ الباقون بضمها ، وهما لغتان ، أي ادفعوه وسوقوه ، يقال : عتله يعتله عتلا إذا ساقه بالعنف والدفع والجذب ( إلى سواء الجحيم   ) وسطه . 

 ( ثم صبوا فوق رأسه من عذاب الحميم   ) قال مقاتل  ، إن خازن النار يضربه على رأسه فينقب رأسه عن دماغه ، ثم يصب فيه ماء حميما قد انتهى حره . 

 ثم يقال له : ( ذق ) هذا العذاب ( إنك ) قرأ الكسائي    " أنك " بفتح الألف ، أي لأنك كنت تقول : أنا العزيز ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها على الابتداء ( إنك أنت العزيز الكريم   ) عند قومك بزعمك ، وذلك أن أبا جهل  كان يقول : أنا أعز أهل الوادي وأكرمهم ، فيقول له هذا خزنة النار ، على طريق الاستحقار والتوبيخ . 

 ( إن هذا ما كنتم به تمترون   ) تشكون فيه ولا تؤمنون به . ثم ذكر مستقر المتقين ، فقال : 

 ( إن المتقين في مقام أمين   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    : " في مقام " بضم الميم على المصدر ،   [ ص: 237 ] أي في إقامة ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الميم ، أي في مجلس أمين ، أمنوا فيه من الغير ، أي من الموت ومن الخروج منه .
( في جنات وعيون   ( 52 ) يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين   ( 53 ) كذلك وزوجناهم بحور عين   ( 54 ) يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة آمنين   ( 55 ) لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم   ( 56 ) فضلا من ربك ذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ( 57 ) فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لعلهم يتذكرون   ( 58 ) فارتقب إنهم مرتقبون   ( 59 ) ) 

  ( في جنات وعيون يلبسون من سندس وإستبرق متقابلين كذلك وزوجناهم   ) أي كما أكرمناهم بما وصفنا من الجنات والعيون واللباس كذلك أكرمناهم بأن زوجناهم ( بحور عين   ) أي قرناهم بهن ، ليس من عقد التزويج ، لأنه لا يقال : زوجته بامرأة ، قال أبو عبيدة    : جعلناهم أزواجا لهن كما يزوج البعل بالبعل ، أي جعلناهم اثنين اثنين ، و " الحور " : هن النساء النقيات البياض . قال مجاهد    : يحار فيهن الطرف من بياضهن وصفاء لونهن . وقال أبو عبيدة     : " الحور " : هن شديدات بياض الأعين الشديدات سوادها ، واحدها أحور ،  والمرأة حوراء ، و " العين " جمع العيناء ، وهي عظيمة العينين . 

 ( يدعون فيها بكل فاكهة   ) اشتهوها ( آمنين ) من نفادها ومن مضرتها . وقال قتادة    : آمنين من الموت والأوصاب والشياطين . 

 ( لا يذوقون فيها الموت إلا الموتة الأولى   ) أي سوى الموتة التي ذاقوها في الدنيا ، وبعدها وضع : " إلا " موضع سوى وبعد ، وهذا كقوله تعالى : " ولا تنكحوا ما نكح آباؤكم من النساء إلا ما قد سلف    " ( النساء - 22 ) ، أي سوى ما قد سلف ، وبعد ما قد سلف ، وقيل : إنما  استثنى الموتة الأولى وهي في الدنيا من موت في الجنة لأن السعداء حين  يموتون يصيرون بلطف إلى أسباب الجنة ، يلقون الروح والريحان ويرون منازلهم  في الجنة ، فكان موتهم في الدنيا كأنهم في الجنة لاتصالهم بأسبابها  ومشاهدتهم إياها . ( ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم   ) . 

 ( فضلا من ربك   ) أي فعل ذلك بهم فضلا منه ( ذلك هو الفوز العظيم   ) . 

 ( فإنما يسرناه   ) سهلنا القرآن ، كناية عن غير مذكور ( بلسانك   ) أي على لسانك ( لعلهم يتذكرون   ) يتعظون . 

 ( فارتقب   ) فانتظر النصر من ربك . وقيل : فانتظر لهم العذاب . ( إنهم مرتقبون   )   [ ص: 238 ] منتظرون قهرك بزعمهم . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن فنجويه  ، حدثنا يحيى بن محمد بن يحيى  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى موسى بن علي الختلي  ، حدثنا أبو هاشم الرفاعي  ، حدثنا  زيد بن الحباب  ، حدثنا عمر بن عبد الله بن أبي خثعم  ، عن  يحيى بن كثير  ، عن أبي سلمة  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من قرأ حم الدخان في ليلة أصبح يستغفر له سبعون ألف ملك   " 
سُورَةُ الْجَاثِيَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( حم   ( 1 ) تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   ( 2 ) إِنَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   ( 3 ) وَفِي خَلْقِكُمْ وَمَا يَبُثُّ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ آيَاتٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ   ( 4 ) وَاخْتِلَافِ  اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ  رِزْقٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ  آيَاتٌ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ   ( 5 ) تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَبِأَيِ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَ اللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ   ( 6 ) وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( حم تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ إِنَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَآيَاتٍ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَفِي خَلْقِكُمْ وَمَا يَبُثُّ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ آيَاتٌ   ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  ،  وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  ، وَيَعْقُوبُ     : " آيَاتٍ " وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ آيَاتٍ " بِكَسْرِ التَّاءِ  فِيهِمَا رَدًّا عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : " لِآيَاتٍ " وَهُوَ فِي مَوْضِعِ  النَّصْبِ ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِرَفْعِهِمَا عَلَى الِاسْتِئْنَافِ ،  عَلَى أَنَّ الْعَرَبَ تَقُولُ : إِنَّ لِي عَلَيْكَ مَالًا وَعَلَى  أَخِيكَ مَالٌ ، يَنْصِبُونَ الثَّانِي وَيَرْفَعُونَهُ ( لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ   ) أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ غَيْرُهُ . 

 ( وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ رِزْقٍ   ) يَعْنِي الْغَيْثَ الَّذِي هُوَ سَبَبُ أَرْزَاقِ الْعِبَادِ ( فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَتَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ آيَاتٌ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ   ) . 

 ( تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ   ) يُرِيدُ هَذَا الَّذِي قَصَصْنَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ نَقُصُّهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ ( فَبِأَيِ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَ اللَّهِ   ) بَعْدَ كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ( وَآيَاتِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ   ) قَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ  وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ  وَأَبُو بَكْرٍ  وَيَعْقُوبُ    : " تُؤْمِنُونَ " بِالتَّاءِ ، عَلَى مَعْنَى قُلْ لَهُمْ يَا مُحَمَّدُ    : فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ تُؤْمِنُونَ ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالْيَاءِ . 

 ( وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ   ) كَذَّابٍ صَاحِبِ إِثْمٍ ، يَعْنِي : النَّضِرَ بْنَ الْحَارِثِ    . 
[ ص: 242 ]   ( يسمع آيات الله تتلى عليه ثم يصر مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها فبشره بعذاب أليم   ( 8 ) وإذا علم من آياتنا شيئا اتخذها هزوا أولئك لهم عذاب مهين   ( 9 ) من ورائهم جهنم ولا يغني عنهم ما كسبوا شيئا ولا ما اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء ولهم عذاب عظيم   ( 10 ) هذا هدى والذين كفروا بآيات ربهم لهم عذاب من رجز أليم   ( 11 ) الله الذي سخر لكم البحر لتجري الفلك فيه بأمره ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون   ( 12 ) وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض جميعا منه إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ( 13 ) قل للذين آمنوا يغفروا للذين لا يرجون أيام الله ليجزي قوما بما كانوا يكسبون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( يسمع آيات الله تتلى عليه ثم يصر مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها فبشره بعذاب أليم وإذا علم من آياتنا   ) قال مقاتل    : من القرآن ( شيئا اتخذها هزوا أولئك لهم عذاب مهين   ) وذكر بلفظ الجمع ردا إلى " كل " في قوله : " لكل أفاك أثيم " . 

 ( من ورائهم   ) أمامهم ( جهنم ) يعني أنهم في الدنيا [ ممتعون بأموالهم ] ولهم في الآخرة النار يدخلونها ( ولا يغني عنهم ما كسبوا   ) من الأموال ( شيئا ولا ما اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء   ) ولا ما عبدوا من دون الله من الآلهة ( ولهم عذاب عظيم   ) . 

 ( هذا ) يعني هذا القرآن ( هدى ) بيان من الضلالة ( والذين كفروا بآيات ربهم لهم عذاب من رجز أليم   ) . 

 ( الله الذي سخر لكم البحر لتجري الفلك فيه بأمره ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون وسخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   ) ومعنى تسخيرها أنه خلقها لمنافعنا . فهو مسخر لنا من حيث إنا ننتفع به ( جميعا منه ) فلا تجعلوا لله أندادا ، قال ابن عباس    : " جميعا منه " ، كل ذلك رحمة منه . قال الزجاج    : كل ذلك تفضل منه وإحسان . ( إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون   ) . 

 ( قل للذين آمنوا يغفروا للذين لا يرجون أيام الله   ) أي لا يخافون وقائع الله ولا يبالون نقمته ، قال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : نزلت في  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله تعالى عنه ، وذلك أن رجلا من بني غفار  شتمه بمكة  فهم عمر    - رضي الله تعالى عنه - أن يبطش به ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية ،   [ ص: 243 ] وأمره أن يعفو عنه   . 

وقال القرظي   والسدي    : نزلت في أناس من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أهل مكة  كانوا  في أذى شديد من المشركين ، من قبل أن يؤمروا بالقتال ، فشكوا ذلك إلى رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية ثم نسختها آية القتال    . ( ليجزي قوما   ) قرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة   والكسائي    " لنجزي " بالنون ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ، أي ليجزي الله ، وقرأ أبو جعفر    " ليجزى " بضم الياء الأولى وسكون الثانية وفتح الزاي ، قال أبو عمرو    : وهو لحن ، قال الكسائي    : معناه ليجزي الجزاء قوما ( بما كانوا يكسبون   ) . 
( من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها ثم إلى ربكم ترجعون   ( 15 ) ولقد آتينا بني إسرائيل الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على العالمين   ( 16 ) وآتيناهم بينات من الأمر فما اختلفوا إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيا بينهم إن ربك يقضي بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ( 17 ) ثم جعلناك على شريعة من الأمر فاتبعها ولا تتبع أهواء الذين لا يعلمون   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها ثم إلى ربكم ترجعون ولقد آتينا بني إسرائيل الكتاب   ) التوراة ( والحكم والنبوة ورزقناهم من الطيبات   ) الحلالات ، يعني المن والسلوى ( وفضلناهم على العالمين   ) أي عالمي زمانهم ، قال ابن عباس  لم يكن أحد من العالمين في زمانهم أكرم على الله ولا أحب إليه منهم . 

 ( وآتيناهم بينات من الأمر   ) يعني العلم بمبعث محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وما بين لهم من أمره ( فما اختلفوا إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيا بينهم إن ربك يقضي بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون   ) . 

 ( ثم جعلناك   ) [ يا محمد    ] ( على شريعة   ) سنة وطريقة بعد موسى    ( من الأمر   ) من الدين ( فاتبعها ولا تتبع أهواء الذين لا يعلمون   ) يعني مراد الكافرين ، وذلك أنهم كانوا   [ ص: 244 ] يقولون له : ارجع إلى دين آبائك ، فإنهم كانوا أفضل منك ، فقال جل ذكره : 

 ( إنهم لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا   ) . 
( إنهم لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا وإن الظالمين بعضهم أولياء بعض والله ولي المتقين   ( 19 ) هذا بصائر للناس وهدى ورحمة لقوم يوقنون   ( 20 ) أم حسب الذين اجترحوا السيئات أن نجعلهم كالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سواء محياهم ومماتهم ساء ما يحكمون   ( 21 ) وخلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحق ولتجزى كل نفس بما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون   ( 22 ) ) 

 ( إنهم لن يغنوا عنك من الله شيئا   ) [ لن يدفعوا عنك من عذاب الله شيئا ] إن اتبعت أهواءهم ( وإن الظالمين بعضهم أولياء بعض والله ولي المتقين   ) . 

 ( هذا ) يعني القرآن ( بصائر للناس   ) [ معالم للناس ] في الحدود والأحكام يبصرون بها ( وهدى ورحمة لقوم يوقنون   ) . 

 ( أم حسب   ) [ بل حسب ] ( الذين اجترحوا السيئات   ) اكتسبوا المعاصي والكفر ( أن نجعلهم كالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات   ) نزلت في نفر من مشركي مكة  ، قالوا للمؤمنين : لئن كان ما تقولون حقا لنفضلن عليكم في الآخرة كما فضلنا عليكم في الدنيا . ( سواء محياهم   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص  ويعقوب     : " سواء " بالنصب ، أي : نجعلهم سواء ، يعني : أحسبوا أن حياة الكافرين (  ومماتهم ) كحياة المؤمنين وموتهم سواء كلا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على  الابتداء والخبر أي محياهم ومماتهم سواء فالضمير فيهما يرجع إلى المؤمنين  والكافرين جميعا ، معناه : المؤمن مؤمن محياه ومماته أي في الدنيا والآخرة ،  والكافر كافر في الدنيا والآخرة ( ساء ما يحكمون   ) بئس ما يقضون ، قال مسروق    : قال لي رجل من أهل مكة    : هذا مقام أخيك  تميم الداري  ،  لقد رأيته ذات ليلة حتى أصبح أو كاد أن يصبح يقرأ آية من كتاب الله يركع  بها ويسجد ويبكي . " أم حسب الذين اجترحوا السيئات أن نجعلهم كالذين آمنوا  وعملوا الصالحات " الآية . 

 ( وخلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحق ولتجزى كل نفس بما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون   ) . 
[ ص: 245 ]   ( أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه وأضله الله على علم وختم على سمعه وقلبه وجعل على بصره غشاوة فمن يهديه من بعد الله أفلا تذكرون   ( 23 ) وقالوا ما هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر وما لهم بذلك من علم إن هم إلا يظنون   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه   ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن  وقتادة     : ذلك الكافر اتخذ دينه ما يهواه ، فلا يهوى شيئا إلا ركبه لأنه لا يؤمن  بالله ولا يخافه ، ولا يحرم ما حرم الله . وقال آخرون : معناه اتخذ معبوده  هواه فيعبد ما تهواه نفسه . 

قال سعيد بن جبير    : كانت العرب يعبدون الحجارة والذهب والفضة ، فإذا وجدوا شيئا أحسن من الأول رموه أو كسروه ، وعبدوا الآخر   . 

 قال الشعبي    : إنما سمي الهوى لأنه يهوي بصاحبه في النار . 

 ( وأضله الله على علم   ) منه بعاقبة أمره ، وقيل على ما سبق في علمه أنه ضال قبل أن يخلقه ( وختم ) طبع ( على سمعه   ) فلم يسمع الهدى ( وقلبه ) فلم يعقل الهدى ( وجعل على بصره غشاوة   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " غشوة " بفتح الغين وسكون الشين ، والباقون " غشاوة " ظلمة فهو لا يبصر الهدى ( فمن يهديه من بعد الله   ) [ أي فمن يهديه ] بعد أن أضله الله ( أفلا تذكرون   ) . 

 ( وقالوا ) يعني منكري البعث ( ما هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا   ) أي ما الحياة إلا حياتنا الدنيا ( نموت ونحيا   ) أي يموت الآباء ويحيا الأبناء ، وقال الزجاج    : يعني نموت ونحيا ، فالواو للاجتماع ( وما يهلكنا إلا الدهر   ) أي وما يفنينا إلا مر الزمان وطول العمر واختلاف الليل والنهار . ( وما لهم بذلك   ) الذي قالوه ( من علم ) أي لم يقولوه عن علم [ علموه ] ( إن هم إلا يظنون   ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد محمش الزيادي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  ، حدثنا  أبو هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - ، قال : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " قال الله تعالى : لا يقل ابن آدم يا  خيبة الدهر ، فإني أنا الدهر ، أرسل الليل والنهار ، فإذا شئت قبضتهما "   .   [ ص: 246 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد عبد الله بن أحمد الطاهري  ، حدثنا جدي عبد الصمد بن عبد الرحمن البزاز  ، أخبرنا محمد بن زكريا العذافري  ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم الدبري  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  ، عن أيوب  عن ابن سيرين  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا يسب أحدكم الدهر [ فإن الله هو  الدهر ] ، ولا يقولن للعنب الكرم ، فإن الكرم هو الرجل المسلم "   . 

 ومعنى الحديث : أن العرب كان من شأنهم ذم الدهر ، وسبه عند النوازل ،  لأنهم كانوا ينسبون إليه ما يصيبهم من المصائب والمكاره ، فيقولون :  أصابتهم قوارع الدهر ، وأبادهم الدهر ، كما أخبر الله تعالى عنهم : " وما  يهلكنا إلا الدهر " فإذا أضافوا إلى الدهر ما نالهم من الشدائد سبوا فاعلها  ، فكان مرجع سبهم إلى الله - عز وجل - ، إذ هو الفاعل في الحقيقة للأمور  التي يضيفونها إلى الدهر ، [ فنهوا عن سب الدهر   ] . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (373)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْأَحْقَافِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية1 إلى الاية10

*
*( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات ما كان حجتهم إلا أن قالوا ائتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم صادقين   ( 25 ) قل الله يحييكم ثم يميتكم ثم يجمعكم إلى يوم القيامة لا ريب فيه ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ( 26 ) ولله ملك السماوات والأرض ويوم تقوم الساعة يومئذ يخسر المبطلون   ( 27 ) وترى كل أمة جاثية كل أمة تدعى إلى كتابها اليوم تجزون ما كنتم تعملون   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( وإذا  تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات ما كان حجتهم إلا أن قالوا ائتوا بآبائنا إن كنتم  صادقين قل الله يحييكم ثم يميتكم ثم يجمعكم إلى يوم القيامة   ) [ أي ليوم القيامة ] ( لا ريب فيه ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون   ) . ( ولله ملك السماوات والأرض ويوم تقوم الساعة يومئذ يخسر المبطلون   ) يعني الكافرين الذين هم أصحاب الأباطيل ، يظهر في ذلك اليوم خسرانهم بأن يصيروا إلى النار . 

 ( وترى كل أمة جاثية   ) باركة على الركب ، وهي جلسة المخاصم بين يدي الحاكم ينتظر القضاء . 

قال سلمان الفارسي    : إن في القيامة ساعة هي عشر سنين ، يخر الناس فيها جثاة على ركبهم   [ ص: 247 ] حتى إبراهيم  عليه السلام ينادي ربه : لا أسألك إلا نفسي   . 

 ( كل أمة تدعى إلى كتابها   ) الذي فيه أعمالها ، وقرأ يعقوب    " كل أمة " نصب ، ويقال لهم : ( اليوم تجزون ما كنتم تعملون   ) .
( هذا كتابنا ينطق عليكم بالحق إنا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعملون   ( 29 ) فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيدخلهم ربهم في رحمته ذلك هو الفوز المبين   ( 30 ) وأما الذين كفروا أفلم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم فاستكبرتم وكنتم قوما مجرمين   ( 31 ) وإذا قيل إن وعد الله حق والساعة لا ريب فيها قلتم ما ندري ما الساعة إن نظن إلا ظنا وما نحن بمستيقنين   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( هذا كتابنا   ) يعني ديوان الحفظة ( ينطق عليكم بالحق   ) يشهد عليكم ببيان شاف ، فكأنه ينطق وقيل : المراد بالكتاب اللوح المحفوظ . ( إنا كنا نستنسخ ما كنتم تعملون   ) أي نأمر الملائكة بنسخ أعمالكم أي بكتبها وإثباتها عليكم . 

 وقيل : " نستنسخ " أي نأخذ نسخته ، وذلك أن الملكين يرفعان عمل الإنسان ،  فيثبت الله منه ما كان له فيه ثواب أو عقاب ، ويطرح منه اللغو نحو قولهم :  هلم واذهب . 

 وقيل : الاستنساخ من اللوح المحفوظ تنسخ الملائكة كل عام ما يكون من أعمال  بني آدم ، والاستنساخ لا يكون إلا من أصل ، فينسخ كتاب من كتاب . 

 وقال الضحاك    : نستنسخ أي نثبت . وقال  السدي    : نكتب . وقال الحسن    : نحفظ . 

 ( فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيدخلهم ربهم في رحمته ذلك هو الفوز المبين   ) [ الظفر ] الظاهر . 

 ( وأما الذين كفروا   ) يقال لهم ( أفلم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم فاستكبرتم وكنتم قوما مجرمين   ) متكبرين كافرين . 

 ( وإذا قيل إن وعد الله حق والساعة لا ريب فيها   ) قرأ حمزة    : " والساعة " نصب ، عطفها على الوعد ، وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على الابتداء ( قلتم ما ندري ما الساعة إن نظن إلا ظنا   ) أي ما نعلم ذلك إلا حدسا وتوهما . ( وما نحن بمستيقنين   ) أنها كائنة .
[ ص: 248 ]   ( وبدا لهم سيئات ما عملوا وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 33 ) وقيل اليوم ننساكم كما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين   ( 34 ) ذلكم بأنكم اتخذتم آيات الله هزوا وغرتكم الحياة الدنيا فاليوم لا يخرجون منها ولا هم يستعتبون   ( 35 ) فلله الحمد رب السماوات ورب الأرض رب العالمين   ( 36 ) وله الكبرياء في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( وبدا لهم   ) [ في الآخرة ] ( سيئات ما عملوا   ) في الدنيا أي جزاؤها ( وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) . 

 ( وقيل اليوم ننساكم   ) نترككم في النار ( كما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا   ) تركتم الإيمان والعمل للقاء هذا اليوم ( ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين   ) . ( ذلكم بأنكم اتخذتم آيات الله هزوا وغرتكم الحياة الدنيا   ) حتى قلتم : لا بعث ولا حساب ( فاليوم لا يخرجون منها   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بفتح الياء وضم الراء ، وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء وفتح الراء ( ولا هم يستعتبون   ) لا يطلب منهم أن يرجعوا إلى طاعة الله ، لأنه لا يقبل ذلك اليوم عذرا ولا توبة . 

 ( فلله الحمد رب السماوات ورب الأرض رب العالمين وله الكبرياء   ) العظمة ( في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم   ) . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، حدثنا السيد أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين العلوي  ، أخبرنا أبو حامد أحمد بن محمد بن الحسن الشرقي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن حفص  وعبد الله بن محمد الفراء  وقطن بن إبراهيم  قالوا : أخبرنا حفص بن عبد الله  ، حدثني  إبراهيم بن طهمان  ، عن عطاء بن السائب  ، عن الأغر أبي مسلم  عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " يقول الله - عز وجل - : الكبرياء  ردائي ، والعظمة إزاري ، فمن نازعني في واحد منهما أدخلته النار "   . 
سُورَةُ الْأَحْقَافِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( حم   ( 1 ) تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ   ( 2 ) مَا  خَلَقْنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ  وَأَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا عَمَّا أُنْذِرُوا مُعْرِضُونَ   ( 3 ) قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُوا  مِنَ الْأَرْضِ أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ائْتُونِي بِكِتَابٍ  مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا أَوْ أَثَارَةٍ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   ( 4 ) وَمَنْ  أَضَلُّ مِمَّنْ يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ  إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَهُمْ عَنْ دُعَائِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( حم  تَنْزِيلُ الْكِتَابِ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ مَا خَلَقْنَا  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَجَلٍ  مُسَمًّى   ) يَعْنِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَهُوَ  الْأَجَلُ الَّذِي تَنْتَهِي إِلَيْهِ السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ ، وَهُوَ  إِشَارَةٌ إِلَى فَنَائِهِمَا ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا عَمَّا أُنْذِرُوا   ) خُوِّفُوا بِهِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ وَالْحِسَابِ ( مُعْرِضُونَ   ) . 

 ( قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُوا  مِنَ الْأَرْضِ أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ائْتُونِي بِكِتَابٍ  مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا   ) أَيْ بِكِتَابٍ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ قَبْلَ الْقُرْآنِ فِيهِ بَيَانُ مَا تَقُولُونَ ( أَوْ أَثَارَةٍ مِنْ عِلْمٍ   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : أَيْ بَقِيَّةٍ مِنْ عِلْمٍ يُؤْثَرُ عَنِ الْأَوَّلِينَ ، أَيْ يُسْنَدُ إِلَيْهِمْ . قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    : رِوَايَةٌ عَنِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ     : خَاصَّةٌ مِنْ عِلْمٍ . وَأَصْلُ الْكَلِمَةِ مِنَ الْأَثَرِ وَهُوَ  الرِّوَايَةُ ، يُقَالُ : أَثَرْتُ الْحَدِيثَ أَثَرًا وَأَثَارَةً ،  وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ لِلْخَبَرِ : أَثَرٌ . ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ   ) . 

 ( وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنْ يَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَا يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ   ) يَعْنِي الْأَصْنَامَ لَا تُجِيبُ عَابِدِيهَا   [ ص: 252 ] إِلَى شَيْءٍ يَسْأَلُونَهَا ( إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ   ) أَبَدًا مَا دَامَتِ الدُّنْيَا ( وَهُمْ عَنْ دُعَائِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ   ) لِأَنَّهَا جَمَادٌ لَا تَسْمَعُ وَلَا تَفْهَمُ . 
( وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين   ( 6 ) وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم هذا سحر مبين   ( 7 ) أم يقولون افتراه قل إن افتريته فلا تملكون لي من الله شيئا هو أعلم بما تفيضون فيه كفى به شهيدا بيني وبينكم وهو الغفور الرحيم   ( 8 ) قل ما كنت بدعا من الرسل وما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي وما أنا إلا نذير مبين   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( وإذا حشر الناس كانوا لهم أعداء وكانوا بعبادتهم كافرين   ) جاحدين ، بيانه قوله : " تبرأنا إليك ما كانوا إيانا يعبدون " ( القصص - 63 ) . 

 ( وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم هذا سحر مبين   ) يسمون القرآن سحرا . 

 ( أم يقولون افتراه   ) محمد  من قبل نفسه ، فقال الله - عز وجل - : ( قل إن افتريته فلا تملكون لي من الله شيئا   ) لا تقدرون أن تردوا عني عذابه إن عذبني على افترائي ، فكيف أفتري على الله من أجلكم ( هو أعلم بما تفيضون فيه   ) تخوضون فيه من التكذيب بالقرآن والقول فيه إنه سحر . ( كفى به شهيدا بيني وبينكم   ) أن القرآن جاء من عنده ( وهو الغفور الرحيم   ) في تأخير العذاب عنكم ، قال الزجاج    : هذا دعاء لهم إلى التوبة ، معناه : إن الله - عز وجل - غفور لمن تاب منكم رحيم به . 

 ( قل ما كنت بدعا من الرسل   ) أي بديعا ، مثل : نصف ونصيف ، وجمع البدع أبداع ، لست بأول مرسل ، قد بعث قبلي كثير من الأنبياء ، فكيف تنكرون نبوتي . ( وما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم   ) اختلف العلماء في معنى هذه الآية : 

 فقال بعضهم : معناه ما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم يوم القيامة ، فلما نزلت  هذه الآية فرح المشركون ، فقالوا : واللات والعزى ما أمرنا وأمر محمد  عند  الله إلا واحد ، وما له علينا من مزية وفضل ، ولولا أنه ابتدع ما يقوله من  ذات نفسه لأخبره الذي بعثه بما يفعل به ، فأنزل الله : " ليغفر لك الله ما  تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر " ، ( الفتح - 2 ) فقالت الصحابة : هنيئا لك يا نبي  الله قد علمنا ما يفعل   [ ص: 253 ] بك ، فماذا يفعل بنا ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : " ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات   " الآية ، ( الفتح - 5 ) وأنزل : " وبشر المؤمنين بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيرا   " ( الأحزاب - 47 ) فبين الله تعالى ما يفعل به وبهم . وهذا قول أنس  وقتادة  والحسن  وعكرمة  ، قالوا : إنما قال هذا قبل أن يخبر بغفران ذنبه [ وإنما أخبر بغفران ذنبه ] عام الحديبية ، فنسخ ذلك . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن عبد الله بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  ، عن  خارجة بن زيد  قال : كانت أم العلاء الأنصارية  تقول : لما قدم المهاجرون  المدينة  اقترعت الأنصار  على سكنتهم ، قالت [ فطار لنا ] عثمان بن مظعون  في السكنى ، فمرض فمرضناه ، ثم توفي فجاء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فدخل فقلت : رحمة الله عليك أبا السائب  فشهادتي  قد أكرمك الله ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : وما يدريك أن الله  قد أكرمه " ؟ فقلت : لا والله لا أدري ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  : " أما هو فقد أتاه اليقين من ربه وإني لأرجو له الخير والله ما أدري  وأنا رسول الله ما يفعل بي ولا بكم " قالت : فوالله لا أزكي بعده أحدا أبدا  ، قالت : ثم رأيت لعثمان  بعد في النوم عينا تجري فقصصتها على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : " ذاك عمله "   . 

 وقال جماعة : قوله " وما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم " في الدنيا ، أما في  الآخرة فقد علم أنه في الجنة ، وأن من كذبه فهو في النار ، ثم اختلفوا فيه :  

 قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنه - ما : لما اشتد البلاء بأصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رأى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيما يرى النائم وهو بمكة  أرضا  ذات سباخ ونخل رفعت له ، يهاجر إليها ، فقال له أصحابه متى تهاجر إلى  الأرض التي أريت ؟ فسكت ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية : " وما أدري ما يفعل  بي ولا بكم " ، أأترك في مكاني أم أخرج وإياكم إلى الأرض التي رفعت لي ؟ .  

 وقال بعضهم : " وما أدري ما يفعل بي ولا بكم " إلى ماذا يصير أمري وأمركم  في الدنيا ، بأن أقيم معكم في مكانكم أم أخرج كما أخرجت الأنبياء من قبلي ،  أم أقتل كما قتل الأنبياء من قبلي وأنتم أيها المصدقون لا أدري   [ ص: 254 ] تخرجون  معي أم تتركون ، أم ماذا يفعل بكم ، [ وأنتم ] أيها المكذبون ، أترمون  بالحجارة من السماء أم يخسف بكم ، أم أي شيء يفعل بكم ، مما فعل بالأمم  المكذبة ؟   . 

 ثم أخبر الله - عز وجل - أنه يظهر دينه على الأديان ، فقال : " هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله   " ، ( الصف - 9 ) وقال في أمته : " وما كان الله ليعذبهم وأنت فيهم وما كان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون   " ( الأنفال - 33 ) ، فأخبر الله ما يصنع به وبأمته ، هذا قول السدي . 

 ( إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي   ) أي ما أتبع إلا القرآن ، ولا أبتدع من عندي شيئا ( وما أنا إلا نذير مبين   ) .
( قل أرأيتم إن كان من عند الله وكفرتم به وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل على مثله فآمن واستكبرتم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( قل أرأيتم   ) معناه : أخبروني ماذا تقولون ( إن كان ) يعني القرآن ( من عند الله وكفرتم به   ) أيها المشركون ( وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل على مثله    ) المثل : صلة ، يعني : عليه ، أي على أنه من عند الله ( فآمن ) يعني  الشاهد ( واستكبرتم ) عن الإيمان به ، وجواب قوله : " إن كان من عند الله "  محذوف ، على تقدير : أليس قد ظلمتم ؟ يدل على هذا المحذوف قوله : ( إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) وقال الحسن    : جوابه : فمن أضل منكم ، كما قال في سورة السجدة . 

 واختلفوا في هذا الشاهد ، قال قتادة  والضحاك    : هو  عبد الله بن سلام  ، شهد على نبوة المصطفى - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وآمن به ، واستكبر اليهود  فلم يؤمنوا . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن منير  سمع عبد الله بن بكير  ، حدثنا حميد  ، عن أنس  قال :   " سمع  عبد الله بن سلام  بمقدم  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو في أرض يخترف فأتى النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - فقال : إني سائلك عن ثلاث لا يعلمهن إلا نبي : فما أول أشراط  الساعة ؟ وما أول طعام أهل الجنة ؟ وما ينزع الولد إلى أبيه أو إلى أمه ؟  قال : أخبرني بهن جبريل  آنفا ، قال : جبريل ؟  قال : نعم ، قال : ذاك عدو اليهود  من الملائكة ، فقرأ هذه الآية : " قل من كان عدوا لجبريل فإنه نزله على قلبك بإذن الله " ( البقرة - 97 ) ، فأما أول أشراط الساعة فنار تحشر الناس من المشرق إلى المغرب ، وأما أول طعام يأكله أهل الجنة  [ ص: 255 ] فزيادة كبد الحوت ، وإذا سبق ماء الرجل ماء المرأة نزع الولد ، وإذا سبق ماء المرأة نزعت ، قال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله ، [ يا رسول الله ] إن اليهود  قوم بهت ، وإنهم إن يعلموا بإسلامي قبل أن تسألهم يبهتوني ، فجاءت اليهود  فقال : أي رجل عبد الله  فيكم ؟ قالوا : خيرنا وابن خيرنا ، وسيدنا وابن سيدنا ، قال : أرأيتم إن أسلم عبد الله بن سلام ؟  قالوا : أعاذه الله من ذلك ، فخرج عبد الله  ، فقال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا  رسول الله ، فقالوا : شرنا وابن شرنا ، فانتقصوه ، قال : هذا الذي كنت أخاف يا رسول الله "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف  قال : سمعت  مالكا  يحدث عن أبي النضر مولى عمر بن عبيد الله  ، عن  عامر بن سعد بن أبي وقاص  ، عن أبيه قال : ما سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول لأحد يمشي على وجه الأرض إنه من أهل الجنة إلا  لعبد الله بن سلام  ، وفيه نزلت هذه الآية : " وشهد شاهد من بني إسرائيل على مثله "   . قال : لا أدري قال مالك  الآية أو في الحديث . 

 وقال الآخرون : الشاهد هو موسى بن عمران    . 

 وقال الشعبي    : قال مسروق  في هذه الآية : والله ما نزلت في  عبد الله بن سلام  لأن ال حم نزلت بمكة  ، وإنما أسلم  عبد الله بن سلام  بالمدينة  ، ونزلت هذه الآية في محاجة كانت من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقومه ، ومثل القرآن التوراة فشهد موسى  على التوراة ومحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الفرقان ، وكل واحد يصدق الآخر . 

 وقيل : هو نبي من بني إسرائيل فآمن واستكبرتم فلم تؤمنوا ( إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين   ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (374)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْأَحْقَافِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية11 إلى الاية29

*
*[ ص: 256 ]   ( وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا لو كان خيرا ما سبقونا إليه وإذ لم يهتدوا به فسيقولون هذا إفك قديم   ( 11 ) ومن قبله كتاب موسى إماما ورحمة وهذا كتاب مصدق لسانا عربيا لينذر الذين ظلموا وبشرى للمحسنين   ( 12 ) إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون   ( 13 ) أولئك أصحاب الجنة خالدين فيها جزاء بما كانوا يعملون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( وقال الذين كفروا   ) من اليهود    ( للذين آمنوا لو كان   ) [ دين محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] ( خيرا ما سبقونا إليه   ) يعني  عبد الله بن سلام  وأصحابه . 

 وقال قتادة    : نزلت في مشركي مكة  ، قالوا : لو كان ما يدعونا إليه محمد  خيرا ما سبقنا إليه فلان وفلان . 

 وقال الكلبي    : الذين كفروا : أسد  وغطفان  ، قالوا للذين آمنوا يعني : جهينة  ومزينة    : لو كان ما جاء به محمد  خيرا ما سبقنا إليه رعاء البهم . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( وإذ لم يهتدوا به   ) يعني بالقرآن كما اهتدى به أهل الإيمان ( فسيقولون هذا إفك قديم   ) كما قالوا أساطير الأولين . 

 ( ومن قبله ) أي ومن قبل القرآن ( كتاب موسى   ) يعني التوراة ( إماما ) يقتدى به ( ورحمة ) من الله لمن آمن به ، ونصبا على الحال عن الكسائي  ، وقال أبو عبيدة : فيه إضمار ، أي جعلناه إماما ورحمة ، وفي الكلام محذوف ، تقديره : وتقدمه كتاب موسى  إماما ولم يهتدوا به ، كما قال في الآية الأولى : " وإذ لم يهتدوا به " . 

 ( وهذا كتاب مصدق   ) أي القرآن مصدق للكتب التي قبله ( لسانا عربيا   ) نصب على الحال ، وقيل بلسان عربي ( لينذر الذين ظلموا   ) يعني مشركي مكة  ، قرأ أهل الحجاز  والشام  ويعقوب    : " لتنذر " بالتاء على خطاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء يعني الكتاب ( وبشرى للمحسنين   ) " وبشرى " في محل الرفع ، أي هذا كتاب مصدق وبشرى . 

 ( إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون أولئك أصحاب الجنة خالدين فيها جزاء بما كانوا يعملون   ) . 
[ ص: 257 ]   ( ووصينا   الإنسان بوالديه إحسانا حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها وحمله وفصاله ثلاثون   شهرا حتى إذا بلغ أشده وبلغ أربعين سنة قال رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي   أنعمت علي وعلى والدي وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه وأصلح لي في ذريتي إني تبت إليك   وإني من المسلمين   ( 15 ) أولئك الذين نتقبل عنهم أحسن ما عملوا ونتجاوز عن سيئاتهم في أصحاب الجنة وعد الصدق الذي كانوا يوعدون   ( 16 ) والذي   قال لوالديه أف لكما أتعدانني أن أخرج وقد خلت القرون من قبلي وهما   يستغيثان الله ويلك آمن إن وعد الله حق فيقول ما هذا إلا أساطير الأولين   ( 17 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حسنا   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    : " إحسانا " [ كقوله تعالى : " وبالوالدين إحسانا   " ( البقرة - 83 ) ] ( حملته أمه كرها ووضعته كرها   ) يريد شدة الطلق . قرأ أهل الحجاز  وأبو عمرو    " كرها " بفتح الكاف فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بضمهما . ( وحمله وفصاله   ) فطامه ، وقرأ يعقوب    : " وفصله " بغير ألف ( ثلاثون شهرا   ) يريد أقل مدة الحمل ، وهي ستة أشهر ، وأكثر مدة الرضاع أربعة وعشرون شهرا . 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنه - قال : إذا حملت المرأة تسعة أشهر أرضعت إحدى وعشرين شهرا ، وإذا حملت ستة أشهر أرضعت أربعة وعشرين شهرا   ( حتى إذا بلغ أشده   ) نهاية قوته ، وغاية شبابه واستوائه ، وهو ما بين ثماني عشرة سنة إلى أربعين سنة ، فذلك قوله : ( وبلغ أربعين سنة   ) . 

 وقال  السدي  والضحاك    : نزلت في  سعد بن أبي وقاص  ، وقد مضت القصة . 

 وقال الآخرون : نزلت في أبي بكر  الصديق وأبيه أبي قحافة عثمان بن عمرو  ، وأمه أم الخير بنت صخر بن عمرو    . 

 قال  علي بن أبي طالب    : الآية نزلت في أبي بكر  ، أسلم أبواه جميعا ، ولم يجتمع لأحد من المهاجرين أبواه غيره ، أوصاه الله بهما ، ولزم ذلك من بعده . 

 وكان أبو بكر  صحب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو ابن ثماني عشرة سنة ، والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ابن عشرين سنة ، في تجارة إلى الشام  ، فلما بلغ أربعين سنة ونبئ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - آمن به ودعا ربه ف ( قال رب أوزعني   )   [ ص: 258 ] ألهمني ( أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى والدي   ) بالهداية والإيمان ( وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه   ) قال ابن عباس      : وأجابه الله - عز وجل - ، فأعتق تسعة من المؤمنين يعذبون في الله ولم   يرد شيئا من الخير إلا أعانه الله عليه ، ودعا أيضا فقال : ( وأصلح لي في ذريتي   ) فأجابه الله ، فلم يكن له ولد إلا آمنوا جميعا ، فاجتمع له إسلام أبويه وأولاده جميعا ، فأدرك أبو قحافة  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وابنه أبو بكر  وابنه عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر  وابن عبد الرحمن أبو عتيق  كلهم أدركوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولم يكن ذلك لأحد من الصحابة . قوله : ( إني تبت إليك وإني من المسلمين   ) . 

 ( أولئك الذين نتقبل عنهم أحسن ما عملوا   ) يعني أعمالهم الصالحة التي عملوها في الدنيا ، وكلها حسن ، و " الأحسن " بمعنى الحسن ، فيثيبهم عليها ( ونتجاوز عن سيئاتهم   ) فلا نعاقبهم عليها ، قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    " نتقبل " " ونتجاوز " بالنون ، " أحسن " نصب ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وضمها ، " أحسن " رفع . ( في أصحاب الجنة   ) مع أصحاب الجنة ( وعد الصدق الذي كانوا يوعدون   ) وهو قوله - عز وجل - : " وعد الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار   " ( التوبة - 72 ) . 

 ( والذي قال لوالديه   ) إذ دعواه إلى الإيمان بالله والإقرار بالبعث ( أف لكما   ) وهي كلمة كراهية ( أتعدانني أن أخرج   ) من قبري حيا ( وقد خلت القرون من قبلي   ) فلم يبعث منهم أحد ( وهما يستغيثان الله   ) يستصرخان ويستغيثان الله عليه ، ويقولان له : ( ويلك آمن إن وعد الله حق فيقول ما هذا   ) ما هذا الذي تدعواني إليه ( إلا أساطير الأولين   ) قال ابن عباس   والسدي  ، ومجاهد    : نزلت في عبد الله    .   [ ص: 259 ] 

 وقيل : في عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر  قبل إسلامه ، كان أبواه يدعوانه إلى الإسلام وهو يأبى ، ويقول : أحيوا لي عبد الله بن جدعان  وعامر بن كعب  ومشايخ قريش  حتى أسألهم عما تقولون . 

 وأنكرت عائشة  رضي الله عنها أن يكون هذا في عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر    . 

 والصحيح أنها نزلت في كافر عاق لوالديه ، قاله الحسن  وقتادة    . 

 وقال الزجاج    : قول من قال إنها نزلت في عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر  قبل إسلامه ، يبطله قوله :
( أولئك الذين حق عليهم القول في أمم قد خلت من قبلهم من الجن والإنس إنهم كانوا خاسرين   ( 18 ) ولكل درجات مما عملوا وليوفيهم أعمالهم وهم لا يظلمون   ( 19 ) ) 

 ( أولئك الذين حق عليهم القول   ) الآية ، أعلم الله تعالى أن هؤلاء قد حقت عليهم كلمة العذاب ، وعبد الرحمن  مؤمن من أفاضل المسلمين فلا يكون ممن حقت عليه كلمة العذاب . 

 ومعنى " أولئك الذين حق عليهم القول   " : وجب عليهم العذاب ( في أمم   ) [ مع أمم ] ( قد خلت من قبلهم من الجن والإنس إنهم كانوا خاسرين   ) . 

 ( ولكل درجات مما عملوا   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنه - ما : يريد من سبق إلى الإسلام ، فهو أفضل ممن تخلف عنه ولو بساعة . وقال مقاتل    : ولكل فضائل بأعمالهم فيوفيهم الله جزاء أعمالهم . 

 وقيل : " ولكل " : يعني ولكل واحد من الفريقين المؤمنين والكافرين " درجات   " منازل ومراتب عند الله يوم القيامة بأعمالهم ، فيجازيهم عليها . 

 قال ابن زيد  في هذه الآية : درج أهل النار تذهب سفلا ودرج أهل الجنة تذهب علوا . 

 ( وليوفيهم   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأهل البصرة   ، وعاصم    : بالياء ، وقرأ الباقون بالنون . ( أعمالهم وهم لا يظلمون   ) .
[ ص: 260 ]   ( ويوم  يعرض  الذين كفروا على النار أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا واستمتعتم  بها  فاليوم تجزون عذاب الهون بما كنتم تستكبرون في الأرض بغير الحق وبما  كنتم  تفسقون   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا على النار   ) فيقال لهم : ( أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وابن عامر  ، وأبو جعفر  ، ويعقوب    : " أأذهبتم " ، بالاستفهام ويهمز ابن عامر  همزتين   ، والآخرون بلا استفهام على الخبر ، وكلاهما فصيحان ، لأن العرب تستفهم   بالتوبيخ ، وترك الاستفهام فتقول : أذهبت ففعلت كذا ؟ ( واستمتعتم بها   ) يقول : أذهبتم طيباتكم يعني اللذات وتمتعتم بها ؟ ( فاليوم تجزون عذاب الهون   ) أي العذاب الذي فيه ذل وخزي ( بما كنتم تستكبرون   ) [ تتكبرون ] ( في الأرض بغير الحق وبما كنتم تفسقون     ) فلما وبخ الله الكافرين بالتمتع بالطيبات في الدنيا آثر النبي - صلى   الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه والصالحون اجتناب اللذات في الدنيا رجاء ثواب   الآخرة . 

 وروينا عن عمر  قال : دخلت   على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإذا هو مضطجع على رمال حصير قد  أثر  الرمال بجنبه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ادع الله فليوسع على أمتك فإن فارس  والروم  قد وسع عليهم وهم لا يعبدون الله ، فقال : " أولئك قوم عجلوا طيباتهم في الحياة الدنيا "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا أبو سعيد الهيثم بن كليب  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، ثنا  محمد بن المثنى   ومحمد بن بشار  قالا : حدثنا محمد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا شعبة  عن أبي إسحاق  قال : سمعت عبد الرحمن بن يزيد  يحدث ، عن الأسود بن يزيد  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها أنها قالت : ما شبع آل محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من خبز الشعير يومين متتابعين حتى قبض رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو الحسين بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، حدثنا أحمد بن المنصور الرمادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، حدثنا معمر  ، عن  هشام بن عروة  ، عن أبيه ، عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : لقد كان يأتي علينا الشهر ما نوقد فيه نارا وما هو   [ ص: 261 ] إلا الماء والتمر ، غير أن جزى الله نساء من الأنصار خيرا ، كن ربما أهدين لنا شيئا من اللبن   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن معاوية الجمحي  ، حدثنا ثابت بن يزيد  ، عن هلال بن خباب  عن عكرمة  ، عن ابن عباس      - رضي الله عنه - ما قال : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يبيت   الليالي المتتابعة طاويا ، وأهله لا يجدون عشاء ، وكان أكثر خبزهم خبز   الشعير   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن  ، حدثنا روح بن أسلم  ، حدثنا أبو حاتم البصري  ، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة  ، أخبرنا ثابت  ، عن أنس  قال : قال   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " لقد أخفت في الله وما يخاف أحد ،  ولقد  أوذيت في الله وما يؤذى أحد ، ولقد أتت علي ثلاثون من بين ليلة ويوم  وما  لي ولبلال طعام يأكله ذو كبد إلا شيء يواريه إبط بلال "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، [ حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل    ] حدثنا يوسف بن عيسى  ، حدثنا ابن فضيل  ، عن أبيه ، عن أبي حازم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أنه   قال : لقد رأيت سبعين من أصحاب الصفة ما منهم رجل عليه رداء ، إما إزار   وإما كساء ، قد ربطوا في أعناقهم ، فمنها ما يبلغ نصف الساقين ، ومنها ما   يبلغ الكعبين فيجمعه بيده كراهية أن ترى عورته   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة الكشميهني  ، حدثنا أبو طاهر محمد بن الحارث  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن مبارك  ، عن شعبة بن الحجاج  ، عن سعد بن إبراهيم  ، [ عن أبيه إبراهيم    ] أن عبد الرحمن بن عوف  أتي بطعام وكان صائما ، فقال : قتل  مصعب بن عمير  وهو خير مني فكفن   [ ص: 262 ] في بردة إن غطي بها رأسه بدت رجلاه ، وإن غطي بها رجلاه بدا رأسه ، قال : وأراه قال : وقتل حمزة  وهو   خير مني ، فلم يوجد ما يكفن فيه إلا بردة ، ثم بسط لنا من الدنيا ما بسط ،   أو قال أعطينا من الدنيا ما أعطينا وقد خشينا أن تكون حسناتنا عجلت لنا ،   ثم جعل يبكي حتى ترك الطعام   . 

وقال  جابر بن عبد الله    : رأى  عمر بن الخطاب  لحما معلقا في يدي ، فقال : ما هذا يا جابر ؟  قلت : اشتهيت لحما فاشتريته ، فقال عمر    : أو كلما اشتهيت شيئا يا جابر  اشتريت ، أما تخاف هذه الآية : " أذهبتم طيباتكم في حياتكم الدنيا "   . 
( واذكر أخا عاد إذ أنذر قومه بالأحقاف وقد خلت النذر من بين يديه ومن خلفه ألا تعبدوا إلا الله إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم   ( 21 ) قالوا أجئتنا لتأفكنا عن آلهتنا فائتنا بما تعدنا إن كنت من الصادقين   ( 22 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( واذكر أخا عاد   ) يعني هودا  عليه السلام ( إذ أنذر قومه بالأحقاف   ) قال ابن عباس    : " الأحقاف    " : واد بين عمان  ومهرة    . 

 وقال مقاتل    : كانت منازل عاد باليمن  في حضرموت  بموضع يقال له : " مهرة    " وإليها تنسب الإبل المهرية ، وكانوا أهل عمد سيارة في الربيع فإذا هاج العود رجعوا إلى منازلهم ، وكانوا من قبيلة إرم    . 

 قال قتادة    : ذكر لنا أن عادا  كانوا أحياء باليمن  ، وكانوا أهل رمل مشرفين على البحر بأرض يقال لها : " الشحر    " . و " الأحقاف " جمع حقف ، وهي المستطيل المعوج من الرمال . قال ابن زيد    : هي ما استطال من الرمل كهيئة الجبل ولم يبلغ أن يكون جبلا ، قال الكسائي    : هي ما استدار من الرمل . 

 ( وقد خلت النذر   ) مضت الرسل ( من بين يديه   ) أي من قبل هود ( ومن خلفه   ) إلى قومهم ( ألا تعبدوا إلا الله إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم   ) . 

 ( قالوا أجئتنا لتأفكنا   ) [ لتصرفنا ] ( عن آلهتنا   ) أي عن عبادتها ( فأتنا بما تعدنا   ) [ من العذاب ] ( إن كنت من الصادقين   ) أن العذاب نازل بنا . 
[ ص: 263 ]   ( قال إنما العلم عند الله وأبلغكم ما أرسلت به ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون   ( 23 ) فلما رأوه عارضا مستقبل أوديتهم قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم   ( 24 ) تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( قال   ) هود    ( إنما العلم عند الله   ) وهو يعلم متى يأتيكم العذاب ( وأبلغكم ما أرسلت به   ) من الوحي ( ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون   ) . 

 ( فلما رأوه   ) يعني ما يوعدون به من العذاب ( عارضا   ) سحابا يعرض أي يبدو في ناحية من السماء ثم يطبق السماء ( مستقبل أوديتهم   ) فخرجت عليهم سحابة سوداء من واد لهم يقال له : " المغيث    " وكانوا قد حبس عنهم المطر ، فلما رأوها استبشروا ( قالوا هذا عارض ممطرنا   ) يقول الله تعالى : ( بل هو ما استعجلتم به ريح فيها عذاب أليم   ) فجعلت الريح تحمل الفسطاط وتحمل الظعينة حتى ترى كأنها جرادة . 

 ( تدمر كل شيء   ) مرت به من رجال عاد وأموالها ، [ ( بأمر ربها     ) ] فأول ما عرفوا أنها عذاب رأوا ما كان خارجا من ديارهم من الرجال   والمواشي تطير بهم الريح بين السماء والأرض ، فدخلوا بيوتهم وأغلقوا   أبوابهم فجاءت الريح فقلعت أبوابهم وصرعتهم ، وأمر الله الريح فأمالت عليهم   الرمال ، فكانوا تحت الرمل سبع ليال وثمانية أيام ، لهم أنين ، ثم أمر   الله الريح فكشفت عنهم الرمال فاحتملتهم فرمت بهم في البحر . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  ، أخبرنا أبو نعيم عبد الملك بن الحسن الإسفراييني  ، أخبرنا أبو عوانة يعقوب بن إسحاق الحافظ  ، أخبرنا يونس  ، أخبرنا ابن وهب  ، أخبرنا عمرو بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا النضر    . حدثه عن سليمان بن يسار  ، عن عائشة  أنها   قالت : ما رأيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مستجمعا ضاحكا حتى أرى   منه بياض لهواته ، وكان إذا رأى غيما أو ريحا عرف ذلك في وجهه ، فقلت : يا   رسول الله إن الناس إذا رأوا الغيم فرحوا ، رجاء أن يكون فيه المطر ،  وإذا  رأيته عرف في وجهك الكراهية ، فقال : " يا عائشة  ما يؤمنني أن يكون فيه عذاب ، قد عذب قوم بالريح ، وقد رأى قوم العذاب فقالوا : " هذا عارض ممطرنا " ، الآية . 

 ( فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم   ) قرأ عاصم  ، وحمزة  ، ويعقوب    : " يرى " بضم الياء " مساكنهم " برفع النون يعني : لا يرى شيء إلا مساكنهم ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء وفتحها ، " مساكنهم "   [ ص: 264 ] نصب؛ يعني لا ترى أنت يا محمد  إلا مساكنهم لأن السكان والأنعام بادت بالريح ، فلم يبق إلا هود  ومن آمن معه . ( كذلك نجزي القوم المجرمين   ) . 
( ولقد  مكناهم فيما إن مكناكم فيه وجعلنا لهم سمعا  وأبصارا وأفئدة فما أغنى عنهم  سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من شيء إذ  كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله وحاق بهم  ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ( 26 ) ولقد أهلكنا ما حولكم من القرى وصرفنا الآيات لعلهم يرجعون   ( 27 ) فلولا نصرهم الذين اتخذوا من دون الله قربانا آلهة بل ضلوا عنهم وذلك إفكهم وما كانوا يفترون   ( 28 ) ) 

 ( ولقد مكناهم فيما إن مكناكم فيه   ) يعني فيما لم نمكنكم فيه من قوة الأبدان وطول العمر وكثرة المال . 

 قال المبرد    : " ما " في قوله " فيما " بمنزلة الذي ، و " إن " بمنزلة ما ، وتقديره : ولقد مكناهم في الذي ما مكناكم فيه . ( وجعلنا   لهم سمعا وأبصارا وأفئدة فما أغنى عنهم سمعهم ولا أبصارهم ولا أفئدتهم من   شيء إذ كانوا يجحدون بآيات الله وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون   ) . 

 ( ولقد أهلكنا ما حولكم   ) يا أهل مكة    ( من القرى   ) كحجر ثمود  وأرض سدوم  ونحوهما ( وصرفنا الآيات   ) الحجج والبينات ( لعلهم يرجعون ) عن كفرهم فلم يرجعوا ، فأهلكناهم ، يخوف مشركي مكة    . 

 ( فلولا ) فهلا ( نصرهم الذين اتخذوا من دون الله قربانا آلهة     ) يعني الأوثان ، اتخذوها آلهة يتقربون بها إلى الله - عز وجل - ، "   القربان " : كل ما يتقرب به إلى الله - عز وجل - ، وجمعه : " قرابين " ،   كالرهبان والرهابين . 

 ( بل ضلوا عنهم   ) قال مقاتل    : بل ضلت الآلهة عنهم فلم تنفعهم عند نزول العذاب بهم ( وذلك إفكهم   ) أي كذبهم الذي كانوا يقولون إنها تقربهم إلى الله - عز وجل - وتشفع لهم ( وما كانوا يفترون   ) يكذبون أنها آلهة .   [ ص: 265 ] 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن يستمعون القرآن فلما حضروه قالوا أنصتوا فلما قضي ولوا إلى قومهم منذرين   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن يستمعون القرآن   ) الآية ، قال المفسرون : لما مات أبو طالب  خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وحده إلى الطائف  يلتمس من ثقيف  النصر والمنعة له من قومه ، فروى محمد بن إسحاق  عن يزيد بن زياد  ، عن  محمد بن كعب القرظي  قال : لما انتهى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى الطائف  إلى نفر من ثقيف  ، وهم يومئذ سادة ثقيف  وأشرافهم ، وهم إخوة ثلاثة : عبد ياليل  ، ومسعود  ، وحبيب بنو [ عمرو بن ] عمير  ، وعند أحدهم امرأة من قريش  من بني جمح  ، فجلس إليهم فدعاهم إلى الله وكلمهم بما جاءهم له من نصرته على الإسلام ، والقيام معه على من خالفه من قومه . 

 فقال له أحدهم : هو يمرط ثياب الكعبة ، إن كان الله أرسلك ، وقال الآخر :   ما وجد الله أحدا يرسله غيرك ؟ وقال الثالث : والله ما أكلمك كلمة أبدا ،   لئن كنت رسولا من الله كما تقول لأنت أعظم خطرا من أن أرد عليك الكلام ،   ولئن كنت تكذب على الله فما ينبغي لي أن أكلمك . 

 فقام رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من عندهم ، وقد يئس من خير ثقيف  ،   وقال لهم : إذ فعلتم ما فعلتم فاكتموا علي [ سري ] ، وكره رسول الله -  صلى  الله عليه وسلم - أن يبلغ قومه فيزيدهم عليه ذلك ، فلم يفعلوا ،  وأغروا به  سفهاءهم وعبيدهم يسبونه ويصيحون به حتى اجتمع عليه الناس ،  وألجأوه إلى  حائط لعتبة  وشيبة ابني ربيعة  ، وهما فيه فرجع عنه سفهاء ثقيف  ومن كان تبعه ، فعمد إلى ظل حبلة من عنب ، فجلس فيه ، وابنا ربيعة  ينظران إليه ، ويريان ما لقي من سفهاء ثقيف  ، ولقد لقي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تلك المرأة التي من بني جمح  ، فقال لها : ماذا لقينا من أحمائك ؟ 

 فلما اطمأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " اللهم إني أشكو إليك   ضعف قوتي ، وقلة حيلتي ، وهواني على الناس ، أنت أرحم الراحمين ، أنت رب   المستضعفين ، وأنت ربي ، إلى من تكلني ؟ إلى بعيد يتجهمني أو إلى عدو  ملكته  أمري ؟ إن لم يكن بك علي غضب فلا أبالي ، ولكن عافيتك هي أوسع لي ،  أعوذ  بنور وجهك الذي أشرقت له الظلمات ، وصلح عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة من  أن  ينزل بي غضبك أو يحل علي سخطك ، لك العتبى حتى ترضى ، ولا حول ولا قوة  إلا  بك " . 

 فلما رأى ابنا ربيعة  ما لقي تحركت له رحمهما فدعوا غلاما لهما نصرانيا يقال له : عداس  ، فقالا له : خذ قطفا من العنب وضعه في ذلك الطبق ثم اذهب به إلى ذلك الرجل ، فقل له يأكل   [ ص: 266 ] منه ، ففعل ذلك عداس  ،   ثم أقبل به حتى وضعه بين يدي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلما  وضع  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يده قال : بسم الله ، ثم أكل فنظر عداس  إلى وجهه ثم قال : والله إن هذا الكلام ما يقوله أهل هذه البلدة ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : من أي البلاد أنت يا عداس ؟  وما دينك ؟ قال : أنا نصراني ، وأنا رجل من أهل نينوى  ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أمن قرية الرجل الصالح يونس بن متى  ؟ قال له : وما يدريك ما يونس بن متى ؟  فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ذاك أخي كان نبيا وأنا نبي فأكب عداس  على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقبل رأسه ويديه وقدميه . 

 قال : فيقول ابنا ربيعة  أحدهما لصاحبه : أما غلامك فقد أفسده عليك ، فلما جاءهم عداس  قالا له : ويلك يا عداس  ما   لك تقبل رأس هذا الرجل ويديه وقدميه ؟ قال : يا سيدي ما في الأرض خير من   هذا الرجل ، لقد أخبرني بأمر ما يعلمه إلا نبي ، فقالا ويحك يا عداس  لا يصرفك عن دينك فإن دينك خير من دينه . 

 ثم إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - انصرف من الطائف  راجعا إلى مكة  حين يئس من خير ثقيف  ، حتى إذا كان بنخلة قام من جوف الليل يصلي فمر به نفر من جن أهل نصيبين اليمن  ،   فاستمعوا له ، فلما فرغ من صلاته ولوا إلى قومهم منذرين ، قد آمنوا   وأجابوا لما سمعوا ، فقص الله خبرهم عليه ، فقال : " وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا   من الجن "   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (375)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سورة محمد 
مدنية* 
*الاية1 إلى الاية4
*
*أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا مسدد  ، حدثنا أبو عوانة  ، عن أبي بشر  ، عن سعيد بن جبير  ، عن ابن عباس  قال : انطلق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في طائفة من أصحابه عامدين إلى سوق عكاظ  ،  وقد حيل بين الشياطين وبين خبر السماء ، فأرسلت عليهم الشهب ، فرجعت  الشياطين إلى قومهم ، فقالوا : ما لكم ؟ قالوا : حيل بيننا وبين خبر السماء  ، وأرسلت علينا الشهب ، قالوا : ما حال بينكم وبين خبر السماء إلا شيء حدث  ، فاضربوا مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ، فانظروا ما هذا الذي حال بينكم وبين خبر  السماء ، فانصرف أولئك الذين توجهوا نحو تهامة  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو بنخلة ، عامدين إلى سوق عكاظ  وهو  يصلي بأصحابه صلاة الفجر ، فلما سمعوا القرآن استمعوا له ، فقالوا : هذا  والله الذي حال بينكم وبين خبر السماء ، فهنالك رجعوا إلى قومهم فقالوا :  يا قومنا " إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا يهدي إلى الرشد فآمنا به ولن نشرك بربنا  أحدا " ( الجن - 2 ) ،   [ ص: 267 ] فأنزل الله على نبيه : " قل أوحي إلي أنه استمع نفر من الجن " ، ( الجن - 1 ) وإنما أوحى إليه قول الجن . 

 وروي : أنهم لما رجعوا بالشهب بعث إبليس سراياه لتعرف الخبر ، وكان أول بعث بعث ركبا من أهل نصيبين  ،  وهم أشراف الجن وساداتهم ، فبعثهم إلى تهامة    . 

 وقال أبو حمزة [ الثمالي ]    : بلغنا أنهم من الشيصبان وهم أكثر الجن عددا ، وهم عامة جنود إبليس ، فلما رجعوا قالوا : " إنا سمعنا قرآنا عجبا " . 

 وقال جماعة : بل أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ينذر الجن  ويدعوهم إلى الله تعالى ويقرأ عليهم القرآن ، فصرف إليه نفرا من الجن من أهل نينوى  ،  وجمعهم له ، فقال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إني أمرت أن أقرأ على الجن الليلة ،  فأيكم يتبعني ؟ فأطرقوا ثم استتبعهم فأطرقوا ، ثم استتبعهم الثالثة فأطرقوا  ، فاتبعه  عبد الله بن مسعود  ، قال عبد الله    : ولم يحضر معه أحد غيري ، فانطلقنا حتى إذا كنا على مكة  دخل  نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شعبا يقال له : شعب الحجون ، وخط لي خطا  ثم أمرني أن أجلس فيه ، وقال : لا تخرج منه حتى أعود إليك ، ثم انطلق حتى  قام فافتتح القرآن ، فجعلت أرى أمثال النسور تهوي ، وسمعت لغطا شديدا حتى  خفت على نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وغشيته أسودة كثيرة حالت بيني  وبينه ، حتى ما أسمع صوته ، ثم طفقوا يتقطعون مثل قطع السحاب ذاهبين ، ففرغ  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع الفجر ، فانطلق إلي وقال : أنمت ؟  فقلت : لا والله يا رسول الله ، وقد هممت مرارا أن أستغيث بالناس حتى سمعتك  تقرعهم بعصاك ، تقول : اجلسوا ، قال : لو خرجت لم آمن عليك أن يتخطفك  بعضهم ، ثم قال : هل رأيت شيئا ؟ قلت : نعم يا رسول الله رأيت رجالا سودا  مستثفري ثياب بيض ، قال : أولئك جن نصيبين سألوني المتاع - والمتاع الزاد -  فمتعتهم بكل عظم حائل وروثة وبعرة . 

 قال : فقالوا : يا رسول الله تقذرها الناس ، فنهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يستنجى بالعظم والروث .

 قال : فقلت : يا رسول الله وما يغني ذلك عنهم ؟ قال : إنهم لا يجدون عظما  إلا وجدوا عليه لحمه يوم أكل ، ولا روثة إلا وجدوا فيها حبها يوم أكلت ،  قال فقلت : يا رسول الله سمعت لغطا شديدا ؟ فقال : إن الجن تدارأت في قتيل  قتل بينهم فتحاكموا إلي فقضيت بينهم بالحق ، قال : ثم تبرز رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ثم أتاني ، فقال : هل معك ماء ؟ قلت : يا رسول الله معي  إداوة فيها شيء من نبيذ التمر ، فاستدعاه فصببت على يده فتوضأ وقال : "  تمرة طيبة وماء طهور "   .   [ ص: 268 ] 

 قال قتادة    : ذكر لنا أن ابن مسعود  لما قدم الكوفة  رأى  شيوخا شمطا من الزط فأفزعوه حين رآهم ، فقال : اظهروا ، فقيل له : إن  هؤلاء قوم من الزط ، فقال : ما أشبههم بالنفر الذين صرفوا إلى رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، يريد الجن   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغفار بن محمد  ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثنا عبد الأعلى  ، حدثنا  داود وهو ابن أبي هند  ، عن عامر  قال : سألت علقمة  هل كان ابن مسعود  شهد مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة الجن ؟ قال فقال علقمة    : أنا سألت ابن مسعود  فقلت  : هل شهد أحد منكم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليلة الجن ؟ قال : لا  ولكنا كنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ذات ليلة ، ففقدناه  فالتمسناه في الأودية والشعاب ، فقلنا : استطير أو اغتيل ، قال : فبتنا بشر  ليلة بات بها قوم ، فلما أصبحنا إذا هو جاء من قبل حراء  ،  قال فقلنا : يا رسول الله فقدناك فطلبناك فلم نجدك ، فبتنا بشر ليلة بات  بها قوم فقال : أتاني داعي الجن فذهبت معه فقرأت عليهم القرآن . 

 قال : فانطلق بنا فأرانا آثارهم وآثار نيرانهم . 

 قال وسألوه الزاد ، فقال : لكم كل عظم ذكر اسم الله عليه يقع في أيديكم  أوفر ما يكون لحما وكل بعرة علف لدوابكم ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : " فلا تستنجوا بهما فإنهما طعام إخوانكم من الجن "   . . 

 ورواه مسلم  عن علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن إبراهيم  ، عن داود  بهذا الإسناد إلى قوله : " وآثار نيرانهم " . 

 قال الشعبي    : وسألوه الزاد وكانوا من جن الجزيرة إلى آخر الحديث من قول الشعبي  مفصلا من حديث عبد الله . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذ صرفنا إليك نفرا من الجن يستمعون القرآن   ) اختلفوا في عدد ذلك   [ ص: 269 ] النفر ، فقال ابن عباس    : كانوا سبعة من جن نصيبين ، فجعلهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رسلا إلى قومهم . وقال آخرون : كانوا تسعة . وروى عاصم  عن زر بن حبيش    : كان زوبعة من التسعة الذين استمعوا القرآن . ( فلما حضروه قالوا أنصتوا   ) قالوا : صه . 

 وروي في الحديث : " أن الجن ثلاثة أصناف   : صنف لهم أجنحة يطيرون بها في الهواء ، وصنف حيات وكلاب ، وصنف يحلون ويظعنون   " . 

 فلما حضروه قال بعضهم لبعض : أنصتوا واسكتوا لنستمع إلى قراءته ، فلا يحول  بيننا وبين الاستماع شيء ، فأنصتوا واستمعوا القرآن حتى كاد يقع بعضهم على  بعض من شدة حرصهم . 

 ( فلما قضي   ) فرغ من تلاوته ( ولوا إلى قومهم   ) انصرفوا إليهم ( منذرين   ) مخوفين داعين بأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 
*
*( قالوا يا قومنا إنا سمعنا كتابا أنزل من بعد موسى مصدقا لما بين يديه يهدي إلى الحق وإلى طريق مستقيم   ( 30 ) يا قومنا أجيبوا داعي الله وآمنوا به يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ويجركم من عذاب أليم   ( 31 ) ) 

 ( قالوا يا قومنا إنا سمعنا كتابا أنزل من بعد موسى مصدقا لما بين يديه يهدي إلى الحق وإلى طريق مستقيم   ) قال عطاء    : كان دينهم اليهودية ، لذلك قالوا : إنا سمعنا كتابا أنزل من بعد موسى    . 

 ( يا قومنا أجيبوا داعي الله   ) يعني محمدا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( وآمنوا به يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم   ) " من " صلة ، أي ذنوبكم ( ويجركم من عذاب أليم   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - : فاستجاب   [ ص: 270 ] لهم من قومهم نحو من سبعين رجلا من الجن ، فرجعوا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فوافقوه في البطحاء  ، فقرأ عليهم القرآن وأمرهم ونهاهم ، وفيه دليل على أنه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان مبعوثا إلى الجن والإنس جميعا . 

 قال مقاتل    : لم يبعث قبله نبي إلى الإنس والجن جميعا . 

 واختلف العلماء في حكم مؤمني الجن فقال قوم : ليس لهم ثواب إلا نجاتهم من النار ، وتأولوا قوله : " يغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ويجركم من عذاب أليم   " ، وإليه ذهب أبو حنيفة  رضي الله تعالى عنه . 

 وحكى سفيان  عن ليث  قال : الجن ثوابهم أن يجاروا من النار ، ثم يقال لهم : كونوا ترابا ، وهذا مثل البهائم . 

 وعن  أبي الزناد  قال : إذا قضي بين الناس قيل لمؤمني الجن : عودوا ترابا ، فيعودون ترابا ، فعند ذلك يقول الكافر : " يا ليتني كنت ترابا   " ( النبأ - 40 ) . 

 وقال الآخرون : يكون لهم الثواب في الإحسان كما يكون عليهم العقاب في الإساءة كالإنس ، وإليه ذهب مالك   وابن أبي ليلى    . 

 وقال جرير  عن الضحاك    : الجن يدخلون الجنة ويأكلون ويشربون . 

 وذكر النقاش  في "  تفسيره " حديث أنهم يدخلون الجنة . فقيل : هل يصيبون من نعيمها ؟ قال :  يلهمهم الله تسبيحه وذكره ، فيصيبون من لذته ما يصيبه بنو آدم من نعيم  الجنة . وقال أرطاة بن المنذر    : سألت ضمرة بن حبيب    : هل للجن ثواب ؟ قال : نعم ، وقرأ : " لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان   " ( الرحمن - 74 ) ، قال : فالإنسيات للإنس والجنيات للجن . 

 وقال عمر بن عبد العزيز    : إن مؤمني الجن حول الجنة ، في ربض ورحاب ، وليسوا فيها . 
( ومن لا يجب داعي الله فليس بمعجز في الأرض وليس له من دونه أولياء أولئك في ضلال مبين   ( 32 ) . 

 ( ومن لا يجب داعي الله فليس بمعجز في الأرض   ) لا يعجز الله فيفوته ( وليس له من دونه أولياء   ) أنصار يمنعونه من الله ( أولئك في ضلال مبين   ) .
[ ص: 271 ]   ( أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض ولم يعي بخلقهن بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى بلى إنه على كل شيء قدير   ( 33 ) ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا على النار أليس هذا بالحق قالوا بلى وربنا قال فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   ( 34 ) فاصبر  كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل ولا تستعجل لهم كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم  يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار بلاغ فهل يهلك إلا القوم الفاسقون   ( 35 ) ) 

 ( ( أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض ولم يعي بخلقهن   ) لم يعجز عن إبداعهن ( بقادر ) هكذا قراءة العامة ، واختلفوا في وجه دخول الباء فيه ، فقال أبو عبيدة   والأخفش    : الباء زائدة للتأكيد ، كقوله : " تنبت بالدهن " . 

 وقال الكسائي  ، والفراء    : العرب تدخل الباء في الاستفهام مع الجحد ، فتقول : ما أظنك بقائم . 

 وقرأ يعقوب    : " يقدر " بالياء على الفعل ، واختار أبو عبيدة  قراءة العامة لأنها في قراءة عبد الله  قادر بغير باء . 

 ( على أن يحيي الموتى بلى إنه على كل شيء قدير   ) . 

 ( ويوم يعرض الذين كفروا على النار   ) فيقال لهم ( أليس هذا بالحق قالوا بلى وربنا قال   ) أي فيقال لهم : ( فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون   ) . 

 ( فاصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل   ) قال ابن عباس    : ذوو الحزم . وقال الضحاك    : ذوو الجد والصبر . 

 واختلفوا فيهم ، فقال ابن زيد     : كل الرسل كانوا أولي عزم ، لم يبعث الله نبيا إلا كان ذا عزم وحزم ،  ورأي وكمال عقل ، وإنما أدخلت " من " للتجنيس لا للتبعيض ، كما يقال :  اشتريت أكسية من الخز وأردية من البز . 

 وقال بعضهم : الأنبياء كلهم أولو عزم إلا يونس بن متى  ، لعجلة كانت منه ، ألا ترى أنه قيل للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت " ؟ . 

 وقال قوم : هم نجباء الرسل المذكورون في سورة الأنعام ، وهم ثمانية عشر ، لقوله تعالى بعد ذكرهم : " أولئك الذين هدى الله فبهداهم اقتده   " ( الأنعام - 90 ) . 

 وقال الكلبي    : هم الذين أمروا بالجهاد وأظهروا المكاشفة مع أعداء الدين .   [ ص: 272 ] 

 وقيل : هم ستة : نوح  ، وهود ،  وصالح  ، ولوط  ، وشعيب  ، وموسى  ، عليهم السلام ، وهم المذكورون على النسق في سورة الأعراف والشعراء . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هم ستة : نوح  ، صبر على أذى قومه ، وإبراهيم  ، صبر على النار ، وإسحاق  صبر على الذبح ، ويعقوب ،  صبر على فقد ولده وذهاب بصره ، ويوسف  ، صبر على البئر والسجن ، وأيوب  ، صبر على الضر . 

 وقال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : هم نوح  ، وإبراهيم  ، وموسى  ، وعيسى  ، أصحاب الشرائع ، فهم مع محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خمسة . 

 قلت : ذكرهم الله على التخصيص في قوله : " وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم   " ( الأحزاب - 7 ) ، وفي قوله تعالى : " شرع لكم من الدين ما وصى به نوحا   " ( الشورى - 13 ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو طاهر المطهر بن علي بن عبيد الله الفارسي  ، حدثنا أبو ذر محمد بن إبراهيم سبط الصالحاني  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد بن جعفر بن حيان المعروف بأبي الشيخ الحافظ ،  أخبرنا  عبد الرحمن بن أبي حاتم  ، أخبرنا محمد بن الحجاج  ، أخبرنا السري بن حيان  ، أخبرنا عباد بن عباد  ، حدثنا  مجالد بن سعيد  ، عن الشعبي  ، عن مسروق  قال : قالت عائشة  قال لي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " يا عائشة  إن الدنيا لا تنبغي لمحمد  ولا لآل محمد ،  يا عائشة  إن الله لم يرض من أولي العزم إلا بالصبر على مكروهها ، والصبر على مجهودها ، ولم يرض إلا أن كلفني ما كلفهم ، وقال : فاصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل وإني والله لا بد لي من طاعته ، والله لأصبرن كما صبروا ، وأجهدن كما جهدوا ، ولا قوة إلا بالله   " . 

 قوله تعالى : ( ولا تستعجل لهم    ) أي ولا تستعجل العذاب لهم ، فإنه نازل بهم لا محالة ، كأنه ضجر بعض  الضجر فأحب أن ينزل العذاب بمن أبى منهم ، فأمر بالصبر وترك الاستعجال . 

 ثم أخبر عن قرب العذاب فقال :   [ ص: 273 ] 

 ( كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون   ) من العذاب في الآخرة ( لم يلبثوا   ) [ في الدنيا ] ( إلا ساعة من نهار   ) أي إذا عاينوا العذاب صار طول لبثهم في الدنيا والبرزخ كأنه ساعة من نهار ، لأن ما مضى وإن كان طويلا كأن لم يكن . 

 ثم قال : ( بلاغ ) أي هذا القرآن وما فيه من البيان بلاغ من الله إليكم ، والبلاغ بمعنى التبليغ ( فهل يهلك   ) بالعذاب إذا نزل ( إلا القوم الفاسقون   ) الخارجون من أمر الله . 

 قال الزجاج    : تأويله : لا يهلك مع رحمة الله وفضله إلا القوم الفاسقون ، ولهذا قال قوم : ما في الرجاء لرحمة الله آية أقوى من هذه الآية . 
سورة محمد 

 مدنية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله أضل أعمالهم   ( 1 ) والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وآمنوا بما نزل على محمد وهو الحق من ربهم كفر عنهم سيئاتهم وأصلح بالهم   ( 2 ) ذلك بأن الذين كفروا اتبعوا الباطل وأن الذين آمنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم كذلك يضرب الله للناس أمثالهم   ( 3 ) ) 

 ( ( الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله أضل أعمالهم   ) أبطلها فلم يقبلها [ وأراد بالأعمال ما فعلوا من إطعام الطعام وصلة الأرحام ] قال الضحاك    : أبطل كيدهم ومكرهم بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وجعل الدائرة عليهم . 

 ( والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وآمنوا بما نزل على محمد   ) قال  سفيان الثوري    : يعني لم يخالفوه في شيء ( وهو الحق من ربهم   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنه - ما : " الذين كفروا وصدوا " : مشركو مكة  ، " والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات   " : الأنصار    . ( كفر عنهم سيئاتهم وأصلح بالهم   ) حالهم ، قال ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما : عصمهم أيام حياتهم ، يعني أن هذا الإصلاح يعود إلى إصلاح أعمالهم حتى لا يعصوا . 

 ( ذلك بأن الذين كفروا اتبعوا الباطل   ) الشيطان ( وأن الذين آمنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم   ) يعني القرآن ( كذلك يضرب الله للناس أمثالهم   ) أشكالهم ، قال الزجاج    : كذلك يبين الله أمثال حسنات المؤمنين ، وإضلال أعمال الكافرين .
[ ص: 278 ]   ( فإذا  لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب حتى إذا أثخنتموهم فشدوا الوثاق فإما منا  بعد وإما فداء حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها ذلك ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم ولكن  ليبلو بعضكم ببعض والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله فلن يضل أعمالهم   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( ( فإذا لقيتم الذين كفروا فضرب الرقاب   ) نصب على الإغراء ، أي فاضربوا رقابهم يعني أعناقهم . ( حتى إذا أثخنتموهم   ) بالغتم في القتل وقهرتموهم ( فشدوا الوثاق   ) يعني في الأسر حتى لا يفلتوا منكم ، والأسر يكون بعد المبالغة في القتل ، كما قال : " ما كان لنبي أن يكون له أسرى حتى يثخن في الأرض   " ( الأنفال - 67 ( فإما منا بعد وإما فداء   ) يعني : بعد أن تأسروهم فإما أن تمنوا عليهم منا بإطلاقهم من غير عوض ، وإما أن تفادوهم فداء . 

 واختلف العلماء في حكم هذه الآية ، فقال قوم : هي منسوخة بقوله : " فإما تثقفنهم في الحرب فشرد بهم من خلفهم   " ( الأنفال - 57 ) ، وبقوله : فاقتلوا المشركين حيث وجدتموهم   ( التوبة - 5 ) . وإلى هذا القول ذهب قتادة  والضحاك   والسدي   وابن جريج  ، وهو قول الأوزاعي  وأصحاب الرأي ، قالوا : لا يجوز المن على من وقع في الأسر من الكفار ولا الفداء . 

 وذهب آخرون إلى أن الآية محكمة ، والإمام بالخيار في الرجال العاقلين من  الكفار إذا وقعوا في الأسر بين أن يقتلهم أو يسترقهم أو يمن عليهم ،  فيطلقهم بلا عوض أو يفاديهم بالمال ، أو بأسارى المسلمين ، وإليه ذهب ابن عمر  ، وبه قال الحسن  ،  وعطاء  ، وأكثر الصحابة والعلماء ، وهو قول الثوري  ،  والشافعي  ، وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

 قال ابن عباس    : لما كثر المسلمون واشتد سلطانهم أنزل الله - عز وجل - في الأسارى : " فإما منا بعد وإما فداء   " . 

 وهذا هو الأصح والاختيار ، لأنه عمل به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والخلفاء بعده : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، حدثنا محمد بن يوسف  ، [ حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف    ] حدثنا الليث  ، حدثنا سعيد بن أبي سعيد  سمع  أبا هريرة  قال : بعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خيلا قبل نجد  ، فجاءت برجل من بني حنيفة  يقال له : ثمامة بن أثال  ، فربطوه بسارية [ من سواري ] المسجد ، فخرج إليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : ما عندك يا ثمامة ؟  فقال : عندي خير يا محمد  إن تقتل تقتل ذا دم ، وإن تنعم تنعم على شاكر ، وإن كنت   [ ص: 279 ] تريد المال فسل تعط منه ما شئت ، حتى كان الغد ، فقال له : ما عندك يا ثمامة ؟  فقال  : عندي ما قلت لك إن تنعم تنعم على شاكر ، [ وإن تقتل تقتل ذا دم ، وإن  كنت تريد المال سل تعط ] فتركه حتى كان بعد الغد ، فقال له : ما عندك يا ثمامة ؟  فقال : عندي ما قلت لك ، فقال : " أطلقوا ثمامة    " ، فانطلق إلى نخل قريب من المسجد فاغتسل ، ثم دخل المسجد ، فقال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأشهد أن محمدا  عبده ورسوله ، يا محمد  والله  ما كان على وجه الأرض وجه أبغض إلي من وجهك ، فقد أصبح وجهك أحب الوجوه  إلي ، والله ما كان من دين أبغض إلي من دينك ، فأصبح دينك أحب الدين إلي ،  والله ما كان من بلد أبغض إلي من بلدك فأصبح بلدك أحب البلاد إلي ، وإن  خيلك أخذتني وأنا أريد العمرة ، فماذا ترى ؟ فبشره رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - وأمره أن يعتمر ، فلما قدم مكة  قال له قائل : أصبوت ؟ فقال : لا ولكن أسلمت مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولا والله لا يأتيكم مناليمامة  حبة حنطة حتى يأذن فيها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال  ، حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع  ، أخبرنا  الشافعي  ، أخبرنا  عبد الوهاب بن عبد المجيد الثقفي  ، عن أيوب  ، عن أبي قلابة  ، عن أبي المهلب  ، عن عمران بن حصين  قال : أسر أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجلا من بني عقيل  فأوثقوه ، وكانت ثقيف  قد أسرت رجلين من أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ففداه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالرجلين اللذين أسرتهما ثقيف    . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( حتى تضع الحرب أوزارها   ) أي أثقالها وأحمالها ، يعني حتى تضع أهل الحرب السلاح ، فيمسكوا عن الحرب . 

 وأصل " الوزر " : ما يحتمل الإنسان ، فسمى الأسلحة أوزارا لأنها تحمل . 

 وقيل : " الحرب " هم المحاربون ، كالشرب والركب . 

 وقيل : " الأوزار " الآثام ، ومعناه حتى يضع المحاربون آثامها ، بأن يتوبوا من كفرهم فيؤمنوا بالله ورسوله . 

 وقيل : حتى تضع حربكم وقتالكم أوزار المشركين وقبائح أعمالهم بأن يسلموا ،  ومعنى الآية : أثخنوا المشركين بالقتل والأسر حتى يدخل أهل الملل كلها في  الإسلام ، ويكون الدين كله لله فلا   [ ص: 280 ] يكون بعده جهاد ولا قتال ، وذلك عند نزول عيسى ابن مريم  عليهما السلام ، وجاء في الحديث عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الجهاد ماض منذ بعثني الله إلى أن يقاتل آخر أمتي الدجال   " . 

 وقال الكلبي    : حتى يسلموا أو يسالموا . 

 وقال الفراء    : حتى لا يبقى إلا مسلم أو مسالم . 

 ( ذلك ) الذي ذكرت وبينت من حكم الكفار ( ولو يشاء الله لانتصر منهم   ) فأهلكهم وكفاكم أمرهم بغير قتال ( ولكن ) أمركم بالقتال ( ليبلو بعضكم ببعض   ) فيصير من قتل من المؤمنين إلى الثواب ومن قتل من الكافرين إلى العذاب ( والذين قتلوا في سبيل الله   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  وحفص    : " قتلوا " بضم القاف وكسر التاء خفيف ، يعني الشهداء ، وقرأ الآخرون : " قاتلوا " بالألف من المقاتلة ، وهم المجاهدون ( فلن يضل أعمالهم   ) قال قتادة    : ذكر لنا أن هذه الآية نزلت يوم أحد ، وقد فشت في المسلمين الجراحات والقتل . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (376)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سورة محمد 
مدنية* 
*الاية5 إلى الاية25

*
*(   ( سيهديهم ويصلح بالهم   ( 5 ) ويدخلهم الجنة عرفها لهم   ( 6 ) ) 

 ( سيهديهم ) أيام حياتهم في الدنيا إلى أرشد الأمور ، وفي الآخرة إلى الدرجات ( ويصلح بالهم   ) يرضي خصماءهم ويقبل أعمالهم . 

 ( ويدخلهم الجنة عرفها لهم    ) أي بين لهم منازلهم في الجنة حتى يهتدوا إلى مساكنهم لا يخطئون ولا  يستدلون عليها أحدا كأنهم سكانها منذ خلقوا ، فيكون المؤمن أهدى إلى درجته ،  وزوجته وخدمه منه إلى منزله وأهله في الدنيا ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 وروى عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : " عرفها لهم " أي طيبها لهم ، من العرف ، وهو الريح الطيبة ، وطعام   [ ص: 281 ] معرف أي : مطيب . 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تنصروا الله ينصركم ويثبت أقدامكم   ( 7 ) والذين كفروا فتعسا لهم وأضل أعمالهم   ( 8 ) ذلك بأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله فأحبط أعمالهم   ( 9 ) أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم وللكافرين أمثالها   ( 10 ) ذلك بأن الله مولى الذين آمنوا وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم   ( 11 ) إن  الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار والذين  كفروا يتمتعون ويأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام والنار مثوى لهم   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تنصروا الله   ) أي دينه ورسوله ( ينصركم ) على عدوكم ( ويثبت أقدامكم   ) عند القتال . 

 ( والذين كفروا فتعسا لهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : بعدا لهم . وقال أبو العالية    : سقوطا لهم . وقال الضحاك    : خيبة لهم . وقال ابن زيد    : شقاء لهم . قال الفراء     : هو نصب على المصدر ، على سبيل الدعاء . وقيل : في الدنيا العثرة ، وفي  الآخرة التردي في النار . ويقال للعاثر : تعسا إذا لم يريدوا قيامه ، وضده  لعا إذا أرادوا قيامه ( وأضل أعمالهم   ) لأنها كانت في طاعة الشيطان . 

 ( ذلك ) التعس والإضلال ( بأنهم كرهوا ما أنزل الله فأحبط أعمالهم   ) . 

 ثم خوف الكفار فقال : ( أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم دمر الله عليهم   ) أي أهلكهم ( وللكافرين أمثالها   ) إن لم يؤمنوا ، يتوعد مشركي مكة    . 

 ( ذلك ) الذي ذكرت ( بأن الله مولى الذين آمنوا   ) وليهم وناصرهم ( وأن الكافرين لا مولى لهم   ) لا ناصر لهم . ثم ذكر مآل الفريقين فقال : 

 ( إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار والذين كفروا يتمتعون   ) في الدنيا ( ويأكلون كما تأكل الأنعام    ) ليس لهم همة إلا بطونهم وفروجهم ، وهم لاهون ساهون عما في غد ، قيل :  المؤمن في الدنيا يتزود ، والمنافق يتزين ، والكافر يتمتع ( والنار مثوى لهم   ) . 
[ ص: 282 ]   ( وكأين من قرية هي أشد قوة من قريتك التي أخرجتك أهلكناهم فلا ناصر لهم   ( 13 ) أفمن كان على بينة من ربه كمن زين له سوء عمله واتبعوا أهواءهم   ( 14 ) مثل  الجنة التي وعد المتقون فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن وأنهار من لبن لم يتغير  طعمه وأنهار من خمر لذة للشاربين وأنهار من عسل مصفى ولهم فيها من كل  الثمرات ومغفرة من ربهم كمن هو خالد في النار وسقوا ماء حميما فقطع أمعاءهم    ( 15 ) ) 

 ( ( وكأين من قرية هي أشد قوة من قريتك التي أخرجتك   ) أي أخرجك أهلها ، قال ابن عباس    : كم رجال هم أشد من أهل مكة ؟   يدل عليه قوله : ( أهلكناهم ) ولم يقل : أهلكناها ( فلا ناصر لهم   ) قال ابن عباس    : لما خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من مكة  إلى الغار  التفت إلى مكة  وقال :   " أنت أحب بلاد الله إلى الله وأحب بلاد الله إلي ولو أن المشركين لم يخرجوني لم أخرج منك " فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 ( أفمن كان على بينة من ربه   ) يقين من دينه ، محمد  والمؤمنون ( كمن زين له سوء عمله واتبعوا أهواءهم   ) يعني عبادة الأوثان ، وهم أبو جهل والمشركون . 

 ( مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون   ) أي صفتها ( فيها أنهار من ماء غير آسن   ) آجن متغير منتن ، قرأ ابن كثير    " أسن " بالقصر ، والآخرون بالمد ، وهما لغتان يقال : أسن الماء يأسن أسنا ، وأجن يأجن ، أسونا وأجونا ، إذا تغير ( وأنهار من لبن لم يتغير طعمه وأنهار من خمر لذة   ) [ لذيذة ] ( للشاربين ) لم تدنسها الأرجل ولم تدنسها الأيدي ( وأنهار من عسل مصفى   ) . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، أخبرنا أبو أسامة   وعبد الله بن نمير   وعلي بن مسهر  ، عن عبيد الله بن عمر  ، عن خبيب بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن حفص بن عاصم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " سيحان وجيحان والنيل والفرات كل من أنهار الجنة " . 

قال كعب الأحبار    : نهر دجلة  نهر ماء أهل الجنة ، ونهر الفرات  نهر لبنهم ، ونهر مصر  نهر   [ ص: 283 ] خمرهم ، ونهر سيحان  نهر عسلهم ، وهذه الأنهار الأربعة تخرج من نهر الكوثر   . 

 ( ولهم فيها من كل الثمرات ومغفرة من ربهم كمن هو خالد في النار   ) أي من كان في هذا النعيم كمن هو خالد في النار ( وسقوا ماء حميما   ) شديد الحر تسعر عليهم جهنم منذ خلقت إذا أدني منهم شوى وجوههم ووقعت فروة رءوسهم فإذا شربوه ( فقطع أمعاءهم   ) فخرجت من أدبارهم ، والأمعاء جميع ما في البطن من الحوايا واحدها معى . 
( ومنهم من يستمع إليك حتى إذا خرجوا من عندك قالوا للذين أوتوا العلم ماذا قال آنفا أولئك الذين طبع الله على قلوبهم واتبعوا أهواءهم   ( 16 ) والذين اهتدوا زادهم هدى وآتاهم تقواهم   ( 17 ) فهل ينظرون إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم بغتة فقد جاء أشراطها فأنى لهم إذا جاءتهم ذكراهم   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( ومنهم ) يعني من هؤلاء الكفار ( من يستمع إليك   ) وهم المنافقون ، يستمعون قولك فلا يعونه ولا يفهمونه ، تهاونا به وتغافلا ( حتى إذا خرجوا من عندك   ) يعني فإذا خرجوا من عندك ( قالوا للذين أوتوا العلم   ) من الصحابة : ( ماذا قال   ) محمد    ( آنفا ) ؟ يعني الآن ، هو من الائتناف ويقال : ائتنفت الأمر أي ابتدأته وأنف الشيء أوله . 

 قال مقاتل    : وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يخطب ويعيب المنافقين ، فإذا خرجوا من المسجد سألوا  عبد الله بن مسعود  استهزاء : ماذا قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ 

 قال ابن عباس    : وقد سئلت فيمن سئل . 

 ( أولئك الذين طبع الله على قلوبهم   ) فلم يؤمنوا ( واتبعوا أهواءهم   ) في الكفر والنفاق . 

 ( والذين اهتدوا   ) يعني المؤمنين ( زادهم ) ما قال الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( هدى وآتاهم تقواهم   ) وفقهم للعمل بما أمرهم به ، وهو التقوى ، قال سعيد بن جبير    : وآتاهم ثواب تقواهم . ( فهل ينظرون إلا الساعة أن تأتيهم بغتة   )   [ ص: 284 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت  ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، حدثنا الحسين بن الحسن  ، حدثنا ابن المبارك  ، أخبرنا  معمر بن راشد  ، عمن سمع المقبري  يحدث عن  أبي هريرة  ، عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال :    " ما ينتظر أحدكم من الدنيا إلا غنى مطغيا ، أو فقرا منسيا ، أو مرضا  مفسدا ، أو هرما مفندا ، أو موتا مجهزا ، أو الدجال فالدجال شر غائب ينتظر ،  أو الساعة والساعة أدهى وأمر " . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فقد جاء أشراطها   ) أي أماراتها وعلاماتها ، واحدها : شرط ، وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أشراط الساعة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن المقدام  ، حدثنا فضل بن سليمان  ، حدثنا أبو حازم  ، حدثنا سهل بن سعد  قال : رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال بأصبعيه هكذا ، بالوسطى والتي تلي الإبهام : " بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا حفص بن عمر الحوضي  ، حدثنا هشام  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس  قال  : لأحدثنكم بحديث سمعته من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا يحدثنكم  به أحد غيري ، سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " إن من أشراط الساعة أن يرفع العلم ، ويكثر الجهل ، ويكثر الزنا ، ويكثر شرب الخمر ، ويقل الرجال ويكثر النساء ، حتى يكون لخمسين امرأة القيم الواحد " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد بن سنان  ، حدثنا فليح  ، حدثني هلال بن علي  ، عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : بينما  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مجلس يحدث القوم إذ جاءه أعرابي فقال :  متى الساعة ؟ فمضى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يحدث ، فقال بعض القوم  : سمع ما قال فكره ما قال . وقال بعضهم : بل لم يسمع ، حتى إذا قضى حديثه ،  قال : " أين السائل عن الساعة ؟ " قال : ها أنا يا رسول   [ ص: 285 ] الله ، قال : " إذا ضيعت الأمانة فانتظر الساعة " . قال : كيف إضاعتها ؟ قال : " إذا وسد الأمر إلى غير أهله فانتظر الساعة " . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فأنى لهم إذا جاءتهم ذكراهم   ) فمن أين لهم التذكر والاتعاظ والتوبة إذا جاءتهم الساعة ؟ نظيره : " يومئذ يتذكر الإنسان وأنى له الذكرى " ( الفجر - 2323 ) . 
( فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والله يعلم متقلبكم ومثواكم   ( 19 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله   ) قيل : الخطاب مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمراد به غيره ، وقيل : معناه فاثبت عليه . وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : فازدد علما على علمك . وقال أبو العالية  وابن عيينة     : هو متصل بما قبله معناه : إذا جاءتهم الساعة فاعلم أنه لا ملجأ ولا  مفزع عند قيامها إلا إلى الله . وقيل : فاعلم أنه لا إله إلا الله ، أن  الممالك تبطل عند قيامها ، فلا ملك ولا حكم لأحد إلا لله ( واستغفر لذنبك   ) أمر بالاستغفار مع أنه مغفور له لتستن به أمته . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا سليمان بن حرب  ، حدثنا حماد بن زيد  ، عن ثابت  ، عن أبي بردة  ، عن الأغر المزني  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنه ليغان على قلبي ، وإني لأستغفر الله في كل يوم مائة مرة " . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات   ) هذا إكرام من الله تعالى لهذه الأمة حيث أمر نبيهم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يستغفر لذنوبهم وهو الشفيع المجاب فيهم ( والله يعلم متقلبكم ومثواكم   ) قال ابن عباس  والضحاك    : " متقلبكم " متصرفكم [ ومنتشركم في أعمالكم في الدنيا ، " ومثواكم " مصيركم في الآخرة إلى الجنة أو إلى النار . 

 وقال مقاتل   وابن جرير    : " متقلبكم " منصرفكم ] لأشغالكم بالنهار ، " ومثواكم " مأواكم إلى مضاجعكم بالليل .   [ ص: 286 ] 

 وقال عكرمة    : " متقلبكم " من أصلاب الآباء إلى أرحام الأمهات . " ومثواكم " مقامكم في الأرض . 

 وقال ابن كيسان    : " متقلبكم " من ظهر إلى بطن ، " ومثواكم " مقامكم في القبور . 

 والمعنى : أنه عالم بجميع أحوالكم فلا يخفى عليه شيء منها . 
( ويقول  الذين آمنوا لولا نزلت سورة فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة وذكر فيها القتال رأيت  الذين في قلوبهم مرض ينظرون إليك نظر المغشي عليه من الموت فأولى لهم   ( 20 ) طاعة وقول معروف فإذا عزم الأمر فلو صدقوا الله لكان خيرا لهم   ( 21 ) ) 

 ( ويقول الذين آمنوا   ) حرصا منهم على الجهاد : ( لولا نزلت سورة   ) تأمرنا بالجهاد ( فإذا أنزلت سورة محكمة وذكر فيها القتال   ) قال قتادة    : كل سورة ذكر فيها الجهاد فهي محكمة ، وهي أشد القرآن على المنافقين ( رأيت الذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) يعني المنافقين ( ينظرون إليك   ) شزرا بتحديق شديد ، كراهية منهم للجهاد وجبنا عن لقاء العدو ( نظر المغشي عليه من الموت   ) كما ينظر الشاخص بصره عند الموت ( فأولى لهم   ) وعيد وتهديد ، ومعنى قولهم في التهديد : " أولى لك " أي : وليك وقاربك ما تكره . 

 ثم قال : ( طاعة وقول معروف   ) وهذا ابتداء محذوف الخبر ، تقديره : طاعة ، وقول معروف أمثل ، أي لو أطاعوا وقالوا قولا معروفا كان أمثل وأحسن . 

 وقيل : مجازه : يقول هؤلاء المنافقون قبل نزول السورة المحكمة : طاعة ، رفع على الحكاية أي أمرنا طاعة أو منا طاعة ، " وقول معروف   " : حسن . 

 وقيل : هو متصل بما قبله ، واللام في قوله : " لهم " بمعنى الباء ، مجازه :  فأولى بهم طاعة الله ورسوله ، وقول معروف بالإجابة ، أي لو أطاعوا كانت  الطاعة والإجابة أولى بهم ، وهذا معنى قول ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء    . 

 ( فإذا عزم الأمر   ) أي جد الأمر ولزم فرض القتال وصار الأمر معزوما ( فلو صدقوا الله   ) في إظهار الإيمان والطاعة ( لكان خيرا لهم   ) وقيل : جواب " إذا " محذوف تقديره فإذا عزم الأمر نكلوا وكذبوا فيما وعدوا ولو صدقوا الله لكان خيرا لهم . 
[ ص: 287 ]   (   ( فهل عسيتم إن توليتم أن تفسدوا في الأرض وتقطعوا أرحامكم   ( 22 ) أولئك الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم   ( 23 ) أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها   ( 24 ) إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى الشيطان سول لهم وأملى لهم   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( فهل عسيتم   ) فلعلكم ( إن توليتم   ) أعرضتم عن القرآن وفارقتم أحكامه ( أن تفسدوا في الأرض    ) تعودوا إلى ما كنتم عليه في الجاهلية فتفسدوا في الأرض بالمعصية والبغي  وسفك الدماء ، وترجعوا إلى الفرقة بعد ما جمعكم الله بالإسلام . ( وتقطعوا أرحامكم   ) قرأ يعقوب    : " وتقطعوا " بفتح التاء خفيف ، والآخرون بالتشديد " وتقطعوا " من التقطيع ، على التكثير ، لأجل الأرحام ، قال قتادة     : كيف رأيتم القوم حين تولوا عن كتاب الله ألم يسفكوا الدم الحرام ،  وقطعوا الأرحام ، وعصوا الرحمن ؟ وقال بعضهم : هو من الولاية . وقال المسيب بن شريك  والفراء    : يقول فهل عسيتم إن وليتم أمر الناس أن تفسدوا في الأرض بالظلم ، نزلت في بني أمية  وبني هاشم  ، يدل عليه قراءة  علي بن أبي طالب    " توليتم " بضم التاء والواو وكسر اللام ، يقول : إن وليتكم ولاة جائرة خرجتم معهم في الفتنة وعاونتموهم . 

 ( أولئك الذين لعنهم الله فأصمهم وأعمى أبصارهم   ) عن الحق . 

 ( أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها   ) فلا تفهم مواعظ القرآن وأحكامه ، و " أم " بمعنى " بل " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أنبأني عقيل بن محمد  ، أخبرنا المعافى بن زكريا  ، أخبرنا محمد بن جرير  ، حدثنا بشر  ، حدثنا حماد بن زيد  ، حدثنا  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه قال : تلا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها   " فقال شاب من أهل اليمن     : بل على قلوب أقفالها حتى يكون الله يفتحها أو يفرجها ، فما زال الشاب في نفس عمر  حتى ولي فاستعان به   . 

 ( إن الذين ارتدوا على أدبارهم   ) رجعوا كفارا ( من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى   ) قال قتادة    : هم كفار أهل الكتاب  كفروا بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد ما عرفوه ووجدوا نعته في كتابهم .   [ ص: 288 ] 

 وقال ابن عباس  ، والضحاك  ،  والسدي    : هم المنافقون . 

 ( الشيطان سول لهم   ) زين لهم القبيح ( وأملى لهم   ) قرأ أهل البصرة  بضم الألف وكسر اللام وفتح الياء على ما لم يسم فاعله ، وقرأ مجاهد  بإرسال الياء على وجه الخبر من الله - عز وجل - عن نفسه أنه يفعل ذلك ، وتروى هذه القراءة عن يعقوب  ، وقرأ الآخرون : " وأملى لهم " بفتح الألف ، أي : وأملى الشيطان لهم ، مد لهم في الأمل . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (377)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْفَتْحِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*الاية1 إلى الاية4
*
*(   ( ذلك بأنهم قالوا للذين كرهوا ما نزل الله سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر والله يعلم إسرارهم   ( 26 ) فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم   ( 27 ) ذلك 
بأنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط الله وكرهوا رضوانه فأحبط أعمالهم   ( 28 ) أم حسب الذين في قلوبهم مرض أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم   ( 29 ) ولو نشاء لأريناكهم فلعرفتهم بسيماهم ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول والله يعلم أعمالكم   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( ذلك بأنهم   ) يعني المنافقين أو اليهود    ( قالوا للذين كرهوا ما نزل الله   ) وهم المشركون ( سنطيعكم في بعض الأمر   ) في التعاون على عداوة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والقعود عن الجهاد ، وكانوا يقولونه سرا فأخبر الله تعالى عنهم ( والله يعلم إسرارهم   ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  غير أبي بكر    : بكسر الهمزة ، على المصدر ، والباقون بفتحها على جمع السر . 

 ( فكيف إذا توفتهم الملائكة يضربون وجوههم وأدبارهم ذلك   ) الضرب ( بأنهم اتبعوا ما أسخط الله   ) قال ابن عباس    : بما كتموا من التوراة وكفروا بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( وكرهوا رضوانه   ) كرهوا ما فيه رضوان الله ، وهو الطاعة والإيمان . ( فأحبط أعمالهم   ) . 

 ( أم حسب الذين في قلوبهم مرض   ) يعني المنافقين ( أن لن يخرج الله أضغانهم   ) لن يظهر أحقادهم على المؤمنين فيبديها حتى يعرفوا نفاقهم ، واحدها : " ضغن " ، قال ابن عباس    : حسدهم . 

 ( ولو نشاء لأريناكهم   ) أي لأعلمناكهم وعرفناكهم ( فلعرفتهم بسيماهم   ) بعلامتهم ،   [ ص: 289 ] قال الزجاج    : المعنى : لو نشاء لجعلنا على المنافقين علامة تعرفهم بها . 

قال أنس    : ما خفي على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد نزول هذه الآية شيء من المنافقين ، كان يعرفهم بسيماهم   . 

 ( ولتعرفنهم في لحن القول   ) في معناه ومقصده . 

 " واللحن " : وجهان صواب وخطأ ، فالفعل من الصواب : لحن يلحن لحنا فهو لحن  إذا فطن للشيء ، ومنه قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ولعل بعضكم أن يكون ألحن بحجته من بعض " . 

 والفعل من الخطأ لحن يلحن لحنا فهو لاحن . والأصل فيه : إزالة الكلام عن جهته . 

 والمعنى : إنك تعرفهم فيما يعرضون به من تهجين أمرك وأمر المسلمين  والاستهزاء بهم ، فكان بعد هذا لا يتكلم منافق عند النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - إلا عرفه بقوله ، ويستدل بفحوى كلامه على فساد دخيلته . 

 ( والله يعلم أعمالكم   ) . 
(   ( ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين ونبلو أخباركم   ( 31 ) إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله وشاقوا الرسول من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى لن يضروا الله شيئا وسيحبط أعمالهم   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( ولنبلونكم ) ولنعاملنكم معاملة المختبر بأن نأمركم بالجهاد والقتال ( حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين   ) أي : علم الوجود ، يريد : حتى يتبين المجاهد والصابر على دينه من غيره ( ونبلو أخباركم   ) أي نظهرها ونكشفها بإباء من يأبى القتال ، ولا يصبر على الجهاد . 

 وقرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " وليبلونكم حتى يعلم " ، ويبلو بالياء فيهن ، لقوله تعالى : [ " والله يعلم أعمالكم   " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون فيهن ، لقوله تعالى ] " ولو نشاء لأريناكهم   " ، وقرأ يعقوب    : " ونبلوا " ساكنة الواو ، ردا على قوله : " ولنبلونكم " وقرأ الآخرون بالفتح ردا على قوله : " حتى نعلم " . 

 ( إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله وشاقوا الرسول من بعد ما تبين لهم الهدى لن يضروا الله شيئا   ) إنما يضرون أنفسهم ( وسيحبط أعمالهم   ) فلا يرون لها ثوابا في الآخرة ،   [ ص: 290 ] قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنه - ما : هم المطعمون يوم بدر  ، نظيرها قوله - عز وجل - : " إن الذين كفروا ينفقون أموالهم ليصدوا عن سبيل الله   " ( الأنفال - 3636 ) الآية . 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم   ( 33 ) إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ثم ماتوا وهم كفار فلن يغفر الله لهم   ( 34 ) فلا تهنوا وتدعوا إلى السلم وأنتم الأعلون والله معكم ولن يتركم أعمالكم   ( 35 ) إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو وإن تؤمنوا وتتقوا يؤتكم أجوركم ولا يسألكم أموالكم   ( 36 ) ) 

 (   ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول ولا تبطلوا أعمالكم   ) قال عطاء    : بالشك والنفاق ، وقال الكلبي    : بالرياء والسمعة . وقال الحسن    : بالمعاصي والكبائر . 

 وقال أبو العالية    :  كان أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يرون أنه لا يضر مع الإخلاص  ذنب كما لا ينفع مع الشرك عمل ، فنزلت هذه الآية فخافوا الكبائر بعده أن  تحبط الأعمال . 

 وقال مقاتل    : لا تمنوا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتبطلوا أعمالكم ، نزلت في بني أسد  ، وسنذكره في سورة الحجرات إن شاء الله تعالى . 

 ( إن الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله ثم ماتوا وهم كفار فلن يغفر الله لهم   ) قيل : هم أصحاب القليب . وحكمها عام . 

 ( فلا تهنوا   ) لا تضعفوا ( وتدعوا إلى السلم   ) أي لا تدعوا إلى الصلح ابتداء ، منع الله المسلمين أن يدعوا الكفار إلى الصلح ، وأمرهم بحربهم حتى يسلموا ( وأنتم الأعلون   ) الغالبون ، قال الكلبي    : آخر الأمر لكم وإن غلبوكم في بعض الأوقات ( والله معكم   ) بالعون والنصرة ( ولن يتركم أعمالكم   ) لن ينقصكم شيئا من ثواب أعمالكم ، يقال : وتره يتره وترا وترة : إذا نقص حقه ، قال ابن عباس  ، وقتادة  ، ومقاتل ،  والضحاك    : لن يظلمكم أعمالكم الصالحة بل يؤتيكم أجورها . ثم حض على طلب الآخرة فقال : 

 ( إنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو   ) باطل وغرور ( وإن تؤمنوا وتتقوا   ) الفواحش ،   [ ص: 291 ]   ( يؤتكم أجوركم   ) جزاء أعمالكم في الآخرة ( ولا يسألكم   ) ربكم ( أموالكم ) لإيتاء الأجر بل يأمركم بالإيمان والطاعة ليثيبكم عليها الجنة ، نظيره قوله : " ما أريد منهم من رزق   " ( الذاريات - 57 ) ، وقيل : لا يسألكم محمد  أموالكم ، نظيره : " قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر   " ( الفرقان - 57 ) . 

 وقيل : معنى الآية : لا يسألكم الله ورسوله أموالكم كلها في الصدقات ،  إنما يسألانكم غيضا من فيض ، ربع العشر فطيبوا بها نفسا . وإلى هذا القول  ذهب ابن عيينة  ، يدل عليه سياق الآية : 
(   ( إن يسألكموها فيحفكم تبخلوا ويخرج أضغانكم   ( 37 ) ها  أنتم هؤلاء تدعون لتنفقوا في سبيل الله فمنكم من يبخل ومن يبخل فإنما يبخل  عن نفسه والله الغني وأنتم الفقراء وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا  يكونوا أمثالكم   ( 38 ) ) 

 ( إن يسألكموها فيحفكم   ) أي يجهدكم ويلحف عليكم بمسألة جميعها ، يقال : أحفى فلان فلانا إذا جهده ، وألحف عليه بالمسألة . 

 ( تبخلوا ) بها فلا تعطوها . 

 ( ويخرج أضغانكم   ) بغضكم وعداوتكم ، قال قتادة    : علم الله أن في مسألة الأموال خروج الأضغان . ( ها أنتم هؤلاء تدعون لتنفقوا في سبيل الله   ) يعني إخراج ما فرض الله عليكم ( فمنكم من يبخل   ) بما فرض عليه من الزكاة ( ومن يبخل فإنما يبخل عن نفسه والله الغني   ) عن صدقاتكم وطاعتكم ( وأنتم الفقراء   ) إليه وإلى ما عنده من الخير . ( وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم   ) بل يكونوا أمثل منكم وأطوع لله منكم . 

 قال الكلبي    : هم كندة  والنخع  ، وقال الحسن    : هم العجم ، وقال عكرمة    : فارس  والروم    . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن أبي نصر الكوفاني  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عمر  ، حدثنا إسحاق النجيبي المصري المعروف بابن النحاس  ، أخبرنا أبو الطيب الحسن بن محمد الرياش  ، حدثنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى  ، حدثنا ابن وهب  ، حدثنا  مسلم بن خالد  ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن   [ ص: 292 ] أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تلا هذه الآية : " وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم   " ، قالوا : يا رسول الله من هؤلاء الذين إن تولينا استبدلوا بنا ثم لا يكونوا أمثالنا ؟ فضرب على فخذ سلمان الفارسي  ثم قال : " هذا وقومه ، ولو كان الدين عند الثريا لتناوله رجال من الفرس    " . 
سُورَةُ الْفَتْحِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 ( إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا   ( 1 ) ) 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ( إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا   ) 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ السَّرْخَسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ السَّرْخَسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  ، عَنْ مَالِكٍ  ، عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّ  عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ     - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - كَانَ يَسِيرُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي بَعْضِ أَسْفَارِهِ فَسَأَلَهُ عُمَرُ  عَنْ شَيْءٍ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ ، ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ ، ثُمَّ سَأَلَهُ فَلَمْ يُجِبْهُ ، فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    : ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ يَا عُمَرُ  نَزَرْتَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ، كُلُّ ذَلِكَ لَا يُجِيبُكَ ، قَالَ عُمَرُ     : فَحَرَّكْتُ بَعِيرِي ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمْتُ أَمَامَ النَّاسِ ، وَخَشِيتُ  أَنْ يَنْزِلَ فِيَّ قُرْآنٌ ، فَمَا لَبِثْتُ أَنْ سَمِعْتُ صَارِخًا  يَصْرُخُ بِي ، فَجِئْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - فَسَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ : " لَقَدْ أُنْزِلَتْ عَلَيَّ  اللَّيْلَةَ سُورَةٌ لَهِيَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا طَلَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ  الشَّمْسُ ، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ : " إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ   " . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُمَرَ بَكْرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْمُزَنِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ حَفِيدُ الْعَبَّاسِ بْنِ حَمْزَةَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْبَجَلِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَفَّانُ  ، حَدَّثَنَا هَمَّامُ  ، حَدَّثَنَا قَتَادَةُ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَنَسٌ  قَالَ : نَزَلَتْ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا   " إِلَى آخَرَ الْآيَةِ ، مَرْجِعَهُ مِنَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  وَأَصْحَابُهُ  مُخَالِطُهُمُ الْحُزْنُ وَالْكَآبَةُ ، فَقَالَ : " نَزَلَتْ عَلَيَّ  آيَةٌ هِيَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا جَمِيعًا " ، فَلَمَّا  تَلَاهَا نَبِيُّ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ  رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ : هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا لَكَ قَدْ بَيَّنَ اللَّهُ لَكَ  مَا يَفْعَلُ بِكَ ، فَمَاذَا يَفْعَلُ بِنَا ؟ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  الْآيَةَ الَّتِي بَعْدَهَا : " لِيُدْخِلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ   " ، حَتَّى خَتَمَ الْآيَةَ .   [ ص: 296 ] اخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذَا الْفَتْحِ : رُوِيَ عَنْ  أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الرَّازِيِّ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ    : أَنَّهُ فَتْحُ مَكَّةَ  ، وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : فَتْحُ خَيْبَرَ    . 

 وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ عَلَى أَنَّهُ صُلْحُ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ    . 

 وَمَعْنَى الْفَتْحِ فَتْحُ الْمُنْغَلِقِ ، وَالصُّلْحُ مَعَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةِ  كَانَ مُتَعَذِّرًا حَتَّى فَتَحَهُ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - . وَرَوَاهُ شُعْبَةُ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ    : " إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا   " ، قَالَ : الْحُدَيْبِيَةُ    . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُوسَى  ، عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ  ، عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ  ، عَنِ الْبَرَاءِ  قَالَ : تَعُدُّونَ أَنْتُمُ الْفَتْحَ فَتْحَ مَكَّةَ ،  وَقَدْ كَانَ فَتْحُ مَكَّةَ  فَتْحًا ، وَنَحْنُ نَعُدُّ الْفَتْحَ بَيْعَةَ الرِّضْوَانِ ، يَوْمَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  كُنَّا مَعَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَرْبَعَ عَشَرَةَ مِائَةٍ ، وَالْحُدَيْبِيَ  ةُ  بِئْرٌ  ، فَنَزَحْنَاهَا فَلَمْ نَتْرُكْ فِيهَا قَطْرَةً ، فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ  النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَتَاهَا فَجَلَسَ  عَلَى شَفِيرِهَا ، ثُمَّ دَعَا بِإِنَاءٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَتَوَضَّأَ ثُمَّ  تَمَضْمَضَ وَدَعَا ثُمَّ صَبَّهُ فِيهَا فَتَرَكْنَاهَا غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ ،  ثُمَّ إِنَّهَا أَصْدَرَتْنَا مَا شِئْنَا نَحْنُ وَرِكَابُنَا   . 

 وَقَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  فِي قَوْلِهِ : " إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا   " ، قَالَ : فَتْحُ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، غَفَرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ ، وَأُطْعِمُوا نَخْلَ خَيْبَرَ  ، وَبَلَغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ ، وَظَهَرَتِ الرُّومُ  عَلَى فَارِسٍ  ، فَفَرِحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِظُهُورِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  عَلَى الْمَجُوسِ    . 

 قَالَ الزَّهْرِيُّ    : لَمْ يَكُنْ فَتْحٌ أَعْظَمَ مِنْ صُلْحِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ،  وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اخْتَلَطُوا بِالْمُسْلِمِين  َ فَسَمِعُوا  كَلَامَهُمْ فَتَمَكَّنَ الْإِسْلَامُ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ ، أَسْلَمَ فِي  ثَلَاثِ سِنِينَ خَلْقٌ كَثِيرٌ ، وَكَثُرَ بِهِمْ سَوَادُ الْإِسْلَامِ . 

 قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا   " ، أَيْ قَضَيْنَا لَكَ قَضَاءً بَيِّنًا . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : إِنَّا   [ ص: 297 ] فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحًا مُبِينًا بِغَيْرِ قِتَالٍ ، وَكَانَ الصُّلْحُ مِنَ الْفَتْحِ . 
(   ( ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ويتم نعمته عليك ويهديك صراطا مستقيما   ( 2 ) ) 

 قيل : اللام في قوله : ( ليغفر ) لام كي ، معناه : إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا لكي يجتمع لك مع المغفرة تمام النعمة في الفتح . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : هو مردود إلى قوله : " واستغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات   " ( محمد - 19 ) " ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر   " و " ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات   " الآية . 

 وقال محمد بن جرير    : هو راجع إلى قوله : " إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره   " ( النصر : 1 - 3 ) ليغفر لك الله ما تقدم من ذنبك في الجاهلية قبل الرسالة ، وما تأخر إلى وقت نزول هذه السورة . 

 وقيل : ( وما تأخر   ) مما يكون ، وهذا على طريقة من يجوز الصغائر على الأنبياء .   [ ص: 298 ] 

 وقال  سفيان الثوري    : ) ما تقدم   ( مما عملت في الجاهلية ) وما تأخر   ( كل شيء لم تعمله ، ويذكر مثل ذلك على طريق التأكيد ، كما يقال : أعطى من رآه ومن لم يره ، وضرب من لقيه ومن لم يلقه . 

 وقال  عطاء الخراساني    : ) ما تقدم من ذنبك   ( يعني ذنب أبويك آدم  وحواء  ببركتك ) وما تأخر   ( ذنوب أمتك بدعوتك . 

 ) ويتم نعمته عليك   ( بالنبوة والحكمة ) ويهديك صراطا مستقيما    ( أي يثبتك عليه ، والمعنى ليجتمع لك مع الفتح تمام النعمة بالمغفرة  والهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم وهو الإسلام . وقيل : ويهديك أي يهدي بك . 
(   ( وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا   ( 3 ) هو الذي أنزل السكينة في قلوب المؤمنين ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما   ( 4 ) ) 

 ( وينصرك الله نصرا عزيزا   ) غالبا . وقيل : معزا . 

 ( هو الذي أنزل السكينة   ) الطمأنينة والوقار ( في قلوب المؤمنين   ) لئلا تنزعج نفوسهم لما يرد عليهم . قال ابن عباس    : كل سكينة في القرآن فهي طمأنينة إلا التي في سورة البقرة   ( ليزدادوا إيمانا مع إيمانهم   ) . 

قال ابن عباس     : بعث الله رسوله بشهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، فلما صدقوه زادهم الصلاة  ثم الزكاة ثم الصيام ثم الحج ثم الجهاد ، حتى أكمل لهم دينهم ، فكلما أمروا  بشيء فصدقوه ازدادوا تصديقا إلى تصديقهم   . 

 وقال الضحاك    : يقينا مع يقينهم . 

 قال الكلبي    : هذا في أمر الحديبية  حين صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق . 

 ( ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عليما حكيما   ) . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (378)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْفَتْحِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*الاية5 إلى الاية20

*
*[ ص: 299 ]   ) ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ويكفر عنهم سيئاتهم وكان ذلك عند الله فوزا عظيما   ( 5 ) ويعذب   المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات الظانين بالله ظن السوء عليهم   دائرة السوء وغضب الله عليهم ولعنهم وأعد لهم جهنم وساءت مصيرا   ( 6 ) ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عزيزا حكيما   ( 7 ) إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا   ( 8 ) لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتعزروه وتوقروه وتسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا   ( 9 ) إن   الذين يبايعونك إنما يبايعون الله يد الله فوق أيديهم فمن نكث فإنما ينكث   على نفسه ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله فسيؤتيه أجرا عظيما   ( 10 ) ( 

 ) ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ويكفر عنهم سيئاتهم وكان ذلك عند الله فوزا عظيما   ) وقد ذكرنا عن أنس  أن الصحابة قالوا لما نزل " ليغفر لك الله   " : هنيئا مريئا فما يفعل بنا فنزل : " ليدخل المؤمنين والمؤمنات جنات   " الآية . 

 ) ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات   ) أهل النفاق بالمدينة  وأهل الشرك بمكة    ) الظانين بالله ظن السوء   ) أن لن ينصر محمدا  والمؤمنين ) عليهم دائرة السوء   ) بالعذاب والهلاك ) وغضب الله عليهم ولعنهم وأعد لهم جهنم وساءت مصيرا   ) . 

 ) ولله جنود السماوات والأرض وكان الله عزيزا حكيما إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا ( 8 ( لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتعزروه     ) أي تعينوه وتنصروه ) وتوقروه ) تعظموه وتفخموه ، هذه الكنايات راجعة   إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهاهنا وقف ) وتسبحوه ) أي تسبحوا الله   يريد تصلوا له ) بكرة وأصيلا   ) بالغداة والعشي ، قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو    : " ليؤمنوا ، ويعزروه ، ويوقروه ، ويسبحوه " بالياء فيهن لقوله : في " قلوب المؤمنين   " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء فيهن . 

 ) إن الذين يبايعونك   ) يا محمد  بالحديبية  على أن لا يفروا ) إنما يبايعون الله   ) لأنهم باعوا أنفسهم من الله بالجنة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا حاتم بن إسماعيل  ، عن  يزيد بن أبي عبيد  قال : قلت   [ ص: 300 ]  لسلمة بن الأكوع    : على أي شيء بايعتم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم الحديبية ؟  قال : على الموت . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، عن مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا يحيى بن يحيى  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن زريع  ، عن خالد  ، عن الحكم بن عبد الله بن الأعرج  ، عن معقل بن يسار  ، قال : لقد رأيتني يوم الشجرة والنبي   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يبايع الناس ، وأنا رافع غصنا من أغصانها عن رأسه  ،  ونحن أربع عشرة مائة ، قال : لم نبايعه على الموت ولكن بايعناه على أن  لا  نفر   . 

 قال أبو عيسى    : معنى الحديثين صحيح بايعه جماعة على الموت ، أي لا نزال نقاتل بين يديك ما لم نقتل ، وبايعه آخرون ، وقالوا : لا نفر . 

 ) يد الله فوق أيديهم   ) قال ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنه - ما : يد الله بالوفاء بما وعدهم من الخير فوق أيديهم . 

 وقال  السدي    : كانوا يأخذون بيد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويبايعونه ، ويد الله فوق أيديهم في المبايعة . 

 قال الكلبي    : نعمة الله عليهم في الهداية فوق ما صنعوا من البيعة . 

 ) فمن نكث   ) نقض البيعة ) فإنما ينكث على نفسه   ) عليه وباله ) ومن أوفى بما عاهد عليه الله   ) ثبت على البيعة ) فسيؤتيه ) قرأ أهل العراق     " فسيؤتيه " بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون ) أجرا عظيما   ) وهو الجنة . 
( سيقول لك المخلفون من الأعراب شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلونا فاستغفر لنا يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا أو أراد بكم نفعا بل كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا   ( 11 ) 

 ( سيقول لك المخلفون من الأعراب   ) قال ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد    : يعني أعراب غفار  ومزينة  وجهينة  ، وأشجع  وأسلم  ، وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين أراد المسير إلى مكة  عام الحديبية  معتمرا استنفر من حول المدينة  من الأعراب وأهل البوادي ليخرجوا معه حذرا من قريش  أن يعرضوا له بحرب ، أو يصدوه عن البيت ، فأحرم بالعمرة وساق معه الهدي ليعلم الناس أنه لا يريد حربا ،   [ ص: 301 ] فتثاقل عنه كثير من الأعراب وتخلفوا واعتلوا بالشغل ، فأنزل الله تعالى فيهم : " سيقول لك المخلفون من الأعراب   " يعني الذين خلفهم الله - عز وجل - عن صحبتك ، إذا انصرفت إليهم فعاتبهم على التخلف . 

 ) شغلتنا أموالنا وأهلونا   ) يعني النساء والذراري ، أي لم يكن لنا من يخلفنا فيهم ) فاستغفر لنا   ) تخلفنا عنك ، فكذبهم الله - عز وجل - في اعتذارهم ، فقال : 

 ) يقولون بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم   ) من أمر الاستغفار ، فإنهم لا يبالون استغفر لهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو لا . 

 ) قل فمن يملك لكم من الله شيئا إن أراد بكم ضرا   ) [ سوءا ] ) أو أراد بكم نفعا   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " ضرا " بضم الضاد ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها لأنه قابله بالنفع والنفع ضد   الضر ، وذلك أنهم ظنوا أن تخلفهم عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يدفع   عنهم الضر ، ويعجل لهم النفع بالسلامة في أنفسهم وأموالهم ، فأخبرهم أنه :   إن أراد بهم شيئا من ذلك لم يقدر أحد على دفعه . ) بل كان الله بما تعملون خبيرا   ) . 
( بل ظننتم أن لن ينقلب الرسول والمؤمنون إلى أهليهم أبدا وزين ذلك في قلوبكم وظننتم ظن السوء وكنتم قوما بورا   ( 12 ( ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله فإنا أعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا   ( 13 ( ولله ملك السماوات والأرض يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء وكان الله غفورا رحيما   ( 14 ) 

  ( بل ظننتم أن لن ينقلب الرسول والمؤمنون إلى أهليهم أبدا   ) أي ظننتم أن العدو يستأصلهم فلا يرجعون ) وزين ذلك في قلوبكم   ) زين الشيطان ذلك الظن في قلوبكم ) وظننتم ظن السوء   ) وذلك أنهم قالوا : إن محمدا  وأصحابه أكلة رأس ، فلا يرجعون ، فأين تذهبون معه ، انتظروا ما يكون من أمرهم . ) وكنتم قوما بورا   ) هلكى لا تصلحون لخير . 

ومن لم يؤمن بالله ورسوله فإنا أعتدنا للكافرين سعيرا   ( 13 ( للكافرين سعيرا ولله ملك السماوات والأرض يغفر لمن يشاء ويعذب من يشاء وكان الله غفورا رحيما 
( سيقول  المخلفون إذا انطلقتم إلى مغانم لتأخذوها  ذرونا نتبعكم يريدون أن يبدلوا  كلام الله قل لن تتبعونا كذلكم قال الله من  قبل فسيقولون بل تحسدوننا بل  كانوا لا يفقهون إلا قليلا   ( 15 ( قل   للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بأس شديد تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون   فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجرا حسنا وإن تتولوا كما توليتم من قبل يعذبكم   عذابا أليما   ( 16 )   [ ص: 302 ] 

 ( سيقول المخلفون   ) يعني هؤلاء الذين تخلفوا عن الحديبية    ( إذا انطلقتم   ) سرتم وذهبتم [ أيها المؤمنون ] ( إلى مغانم لتأخذوها   ) يعني غنائم خيبر    ( ذرونا نتبعكم   ) إلى خيبر  لنشهد معكم قتال أهلها ، وذلك أنهم لما انصرفوا من الحديبية  وعدهم الله فتح خيبر  وجعل غنائمها لمن شهد الحديبية  خاصة عوضا عن غنائم أهل مكة   إذ انصرفوا عنهم على صلح ولم يصيبوا منهم شيئا . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( يريدون أن يبدلوا كلام الله   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " كلم الله " بغير ألف جمع كلمة ، وقرأ الآخرون : " كلام الله " ، يريدون أن يغيروا مواعيد الله تعالى لأهل الحديبية  بغنيمة خيبر  خاصة . 

 وقال مقاتل    : يعني أمر الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن لا يسير منهم أحد . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : هو قول الله - عز وجل - : " فاستأذنوك للخروج فقل لن تخرجوا معي أبدا   " ( التوبة - 83 ) ، والأول أصوب ، وعليه عامة أهل التأويل . 

 ) قل لن تتبعونا   ) إلى خيبر ) كذلكم قال الله من قبل   ) أي من قبل مرجعنا إليكم أن غنيمة خيبر  لمن شهد الحديبية  ليس لغيرهم فيها نصيب ) فسيقولون بل تحسدوننا   ) أي يمنعكم الحسد من أن نصيب معكم الغنائم ) بل كانوا لا يفقهون   ) لا يعلمون عن الله ما لهم وعليهم من الدين ) إلا قليلا   ) منهم وهو من صدق الله والرسول . 

 ) قل للمخلفين من الأعراب ستدعون إلى قوم أولي بأس شديد   ) قال ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد  ،   [ ص: 303 ]   [  وعطاء    ] : هم أهل فارس    . وقال كعب    : هم الروم  ، وقال الحسن    : فارس  والروم    . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هوازن  وثقيف    . وقال قتادة    : هوازن  وغطفان  يوم حنين    . وقال الزهري  ، ومقاتل  ، وجماعة : هم بنو حنيفة  أهل اليمامة  أصحاب مسيلمة الكذاب    . . 

 قال رافع بن خديج    : كنا نقرأ هذه الآية ولا نعلم من هم حتى دعا أبو بكر  إلى قتال بني حنيفة  ، فعلمنا أنهم هم . 

 وقال  ابن جريج    : دعاهم عمر    - رضي الله عنه - إلى قتال فارس    . 

 وقال  أبو هريرة    : لم تأت هذه الآية بعد . 

 ) تقاتلونهم أو يسلمون فإن تطيعوا يؤتكم الله أجرا حسنا   ) يعني الجنة ) وإن تتولوا   ) [ تعرضوا ] ) كما توليتم من قبل   ) عام الحديبية    ) يعذبكم عذابا أليما   ) وهو النار ، فلما نزلت هذه الآية قال أهل الزمانة : كيف بنا يا رسول الله ؟ . 
( ليس  على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على  المريض حرج ومن يطع الله  ورسوله يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ومن  يتول يعذبه عذابا أليما   ( 17 ) 

 فأنزل الله تعالى :   ( ليس على الأعمى حرج   ) [ يعني في التخلف عن الجهاد ] ) ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج ومن يطع الله ورسوله يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ومن يتول يعذبه عذابا أليما   )   [ ص: 304 ] قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    " ندخله " و " نعذبه " بالنون فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء لقوله : ) ومن يطع الله   ) .
( لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما في قلوبهم فأنزل السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا   ( 18 ) 

  ( لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك   ) بالحديبية  على أن يناجزوا قريشا  ولا يفروا ) تحت الشجرة   ) وكانت سمرة ، قال  سعيد بن المسيب      : حدثني أبي أنه كان فيمن بايع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تحت   الشجرة ، قال : فلما خرجنا من العام المقبل نسيناها فلم نقدر عليها . 

 وروي أن  عمر بن الخطاب     - رضي الله عنه -  مر بذلك المكان بعد أن ذهبت الشجرة ، فقال : أين كانت ؟  فجعل بعضهم يقول :  هاهنا ، وبعضهم : هاهنا ، فلما كثر اختلافهم قال :  سيروا ، قد ذهبت  الشجرة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  قال عمرو    : سمعت  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : قال لنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم الحديبية    : " أنتم خير أهل الأرض " ، وكنا ألفا وأربعمائة ، ولو كنت أبصر اليوم لأريتكم مكان الشجرة   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، عن مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا محمد بن حاتم  ، حدثنا حجاج  ، عن  ابن جريج  أخبرني أبو الزبير  أنه سمع جابرا  يسأل : كم كانوا يوم الحديبية ؟  قال : كنا أربع عشرة مائة فبايعناه ، وعمر  آخذ بيده تحت الشجرة ، وهي سمرة ، فبايعناه غير جد بن قيس الأنصاري  اختبأ تحت بطن بعيره   . 

 وروى سالم  عن جابر  قال : كنا خمس عشرة مائة .   [ ص: 305 ] 

 وقال عبد الله بن أبي أوفى    : كان أصحاب الشجرة ألفا وثلاثمائة ، وكانت أسلم  ثمن المهاجرين    . 

 وكان سبب هذه البيعة - على ما ذكره محمد بن إسحاق  عن أهل العلم - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دعا خراش بن أبي أمية الخزاعي  حين نزل الحديبية  ، فبعثه إلى قريش  بمكة  وحمله   على جمل له ، يقال له الثعلب ليبلغ أشرافهم عنه ما جاء له ، فعقروا به  جمل  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأرادوا قتله فمنعته الأحابيش  ، فخلوا سبيله حتى أتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  عمر بن الخطاب  ليبعثه إلى مكة  ، فقال : يا رسول الله إني أخاف قريشا  على نفسي ، وليس بمكة  من بني عدي بن كعب  أحد يمنعني ، وقد عرفت قريش  عداوتي إياها وغلظتي عليها ، ولكن أدلك على رجل هو أعز بها مني : عثمان بن عفان  ، فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عثمان  ، فبعثه إلى أبي سفيان  وأشراف قريش  يخبرهم أنه لم يأت لحرب ، وإنما جاء زائرا لهذا البيت معظما لحرمته ، فخرج عثمان  إلى مكة  ، فلقيه أبان بن سعد بن العاص  حين دخل مكة  ، أو قبل أن يدخلها ، فنزل عن دابته وحمله بين يديه ، ثم أردفه وأجاره حتى بلغ رسالة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال عظماء قريش  لعثمان  حين   فرغ من رسالة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن شئت أن تطوف بالبيت   فطف به ، قال : ما كنت لأفعل حتى يطوف به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   ، فاحتبسته قريش  عندها ، فبلغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمسلمين أن عثمان  قد قتل ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا نبرح حتى نناجز القوم " ، ودعا الناس إلى البيعة ، فكانت بيعة الرضوان تحت الشجرة . 

 وكان الناس يقولون : بايعهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على الموت ، قال بكر بن الأشج    : بايعوه على الموت ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " بل على ما استطعتم " . 

 وقال  جابر بن عبد الله   ومعقل بن يسار    : لم نبايعه على الموت ولكن بايعناه على أن لا نفر ، فكان أول من بايع بيعة الرضوان من بني أسد  يقال له أبو سنان بن وهب  ، ولم يتخلف عنه أحد من المسلمين حضرها إلا جد بن قيس  أخو بني سلمة ، قال جابر    : لكأني أنظر إليه لاصقا بإبط ناقته مستترا بها من الناس ، ثم أتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن الذي ذكر من أمر عثمان  باطل . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه  ، حدثنا علي بن أحمد بن نضرويه  ، حدثنا أبو عمران موسى بن سهل بن عبد الحميد الجوني  ، حدثنا   [ ص: 306 ]  محمد بن رمح  ، حدثنا الليث بن سعد  ، عن  أبي الزبير  ، عن جابر  ، عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لا يدخل النار أحد ممن بايع تحت الشجرة "   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فعلم ما في قلوبهم   ) من الصدق والوفاء ( فأنزل السكينة   ) الطمأنينة والرضا ( عليهم وأثابهم فتحا قريبا   ) يعني فتح خيبر    . 
( ومغانم كثيرة يأخذونها وكان الله عزيزا حكيما   ( 19 ) وعدكم الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها فعجل لكم هذه وكف أيدي الناس عنكم ولتكون آية للمؤمنين ويهديكم صراطا مستقيما   ( 20 ) ) 

 (   ( ومغانم كثيرة يأخذونها   ) من أموال يهود خيبر  ، وكانت خيبر  ذات عقار وأموال ، فاقتسمها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بينهم ( وكان الله عزيزا حكيما   ) . 

 ( وعدكم الله مغانم كثيرة تأخذونها   ) وهي الفتوح التي تفتح لهم إلى يوم القيامة ( فعجل لكم هذه   ) يعني خيبر    ( وكف أيدي الناس عنكم   ) وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قصد خيبر  وحاصر أهلها همت قبائل من بني أسد  وغطفان  أن يغيروا على عيال المسلمين وذراريهم بالمدينة  ، فكف الله أيديهم بإلقاء الرعب في قلوبهم ، وقيل : كف أيدي الناس عنكم يعني أهل مكة  بالصلح ( ولتكون ) كفهم وسلامتكم ( آية للمؤمنين   ) على صدقك ويعلموا أن الله هو المتولي حياطتهم وحراستهم في مشهدهم ومغيبهم ( ويهديكم صراطا مستقيما   ) يثبتكم على الإسلام ويزيدكم بصيرة ويقينا بصلح الحديبية  ، وفتح خيبر  وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما رجع من الحديبية  أقام بالمدينة  بقية ذي الحجة وبعض المحرم ثم خرج في بقية المحرم سنة سبع إلى خيبر   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، عن حميد  ، عن أنس بن مالك   [ ص: 307 ] أن النبي   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : كان إذا غزا بنا قوما لم يكن يغير بنا حتى يصبح   وينظر ، فإن سمع أذانا كف عنهم ، وإن لم يسمع أذانا أغار عليهم قال :   فخرجنا إلى خيبر  فانتهينا إليهم ليلا فلما أصبح ولم يسمع أذانا ركب وركبت خلف أبي طلحة  وإن   قدمي لتمس قدم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : قال : فخرجوا إلينا   بمكاتلهم ومساحيهم ، فلما رأوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالوا : محمد    - والله - محمد  والخميس ، فلما رآهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الله أكبر ، الله أكبر خربت خيبر  ، إنا إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنذرين "   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارمي  ، أخبرنا أبو علي الحنفي عبيد الله بن عبد المجيد  ، حدثنا  عكرمة بن عمار  ، حدثنا إياس بن سلمة  ، حدثني أبي قال : . . . خرجنا إلى خيبر  مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال فجعل عمي عامر  يرتجز بالقوم : 
**تالله لولا الله ما اهتدينا ولا تصدقنا ولا صلينا     ونحن عن فضلك ما استغنينا 
فثبت الأقدام إن لاقينا   [     وأنزلن سكينة علينا 
**  ] 

فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من هذا ؟ " فقال : أنا عامر  ، قال : " غفر لك ربك " ، قال : وما استغفر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لإنسان يخصه إلا استشهد ، قال : فنادى  عمر بن الخطاب  وهو على جمل له : يا نبي الله لولا متعتنا بعامر  ، قال : فلما قدمنا خيبر  خرج ملكهم مرحب  يخطر بسيفه يقول : 
**قد علمت [ خيبر    ] أني مرحب     شاكي السلاح بطل مجرب 
إذا الحروب أقبلت تلهب* *

 قال : وبرز له عمي عامر  ، فقال : 
**قد علمت خيبر أني عامر     شاكي السلاح بطل مغامر 
**

 قال : فاختلفا ضربتين ، فوقع سيف مرحب  في ترس عامر  وذهب عامر  يسفل له ، فرجع سيفه [ على نفسه ] فقطع أكحله ، وكانت فيها نفسه . قال سلمة    : فخرجت فإذا نفر من أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقولون : بطل عمل عامر  قتل نفسه ، قال : فأتيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنا أبكي ، فقلت : يا رسول   [ ص: 308 ] الله بطل عمل عامر  قتل   نفسه ، قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من قال ذلك " ؟ قلت :   ناس من أصحابك ، قال : " كذب من قال ذلك ، بل له أجره مرتين " ، ثم أرسلني   إلى علي    - رضي الله عنه - - وهو أرمد - فقال : لأعطين الراية رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله ، قال : فأتيت عليا    - رضي الله عنه - فجئت به أقوده وهو أرمد ، حتى أتيت به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فبصق في عينيه فبرأ ، وأعطاه الراية ، وخرج مرحب  فقال : 
**قد علمت خيبر أني مرحب     شاكي السلاح بطل مجرب 
إذا الحروب أقبلت تلهب* *

 فقال علي    - رضي الله عنه - : 
**أنا الذي سمتني أمي حيدره     كليث غابات [ كريه المنظره ] 
أوفيهم بالصاع كيل السندره* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (379)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْفَتْحِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية21 إلى الاية25

قال : فضرب رأس مرحب  فقتله ، ثم كان الفتح على يديه . 

 وروى حديث خيبر  جماعة : سهل بن سعد  ، وأنس  ،  وأبو هريرة  ، يزيدون وينقصون ، وفيه : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان قد أخذته الشقيقة فلم يخرج إلى الناس ، فأخذ أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنه - راية رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم نهض فقاتل قتالا شديدا ، ثم رجع فأخذها عمر      - رضي الله عنه - فقاتل قتالا شديدا ، هو أشد من القتال الأول ، ثم رجع ،   فأخبر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بذلك فقال : " لأعطين الراية غدا   رجلا يحب الله ورسوله ويحبه الله ورسوله يفتح الله على يديه " ، فدعا  علي بن أبي طالب  فأعطاه إياها وقال : " امش ولا تلتفت حتى يفتح الله عليك " ، فأتى مدينة خيبر  ، فخرج مرحب  ، صاحب الحصن ، وعليه مغفر وحجر قد ثقبه مثل البيضة على رأسه ، وهو يرتجز ، فبرز إليه علي  فضربه فقد الحجر والمغفر وفلق رأسه حتى أخذ السيف في الأضراس ، ثم خرج بعد مرحب  أخوه ياسر  ، يرتجز فخرج إليه  الزبير بن العوام  ، فقالت أمه صفية بنت عبد المطلب    : أيقتل ابني يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " بل ابنك يقتله إن شاء الله " ، ثم التقيا فقتله الزبير  ، ثم لم يزل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يفتح الحصون ، ويقتل المقاتلة ويسبي الذرية ، ويحوز الأموال   . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق    : وكان أول حصونهم افتتح حصن ناعم ، وعنده قتل محمود بن سلمة  ،   [ ص: 309 ] ألقت عليه اليهود  حجرا فقتله ، ثم فتح العموص ، حصن ابن أبي الحقيق  ، فأصاب منها سبايا ، منهم  صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب  ، جاء بلال  بها وبأخرى معها ، فمر بهما على قتلى من قتلى يهود  ، فلما رأتهم التي مع صفية  صاحت وصكت وجهها وحثت التراب على رأسها ، فلما رآها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أعزبوا عني هذه الشيطانة   " ، وأمر بصفية  فحيزت خلفه ، وألقى عليها رداءه فعرف المسلمون أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اصطفاها لنفسه ، وقال رسول الله لبلال  ، لما رأى من تلك اليهودية ما رأى : " أنزعت منك الرحمة يا بلال  حيث تمر بامرأتين على قتلى رجالهما   " ، وكانت صفية  قد رأت في المنام وهي عروس بكنانة بن الربيع بن أبي الحقيق  أن قمرا وقع في حجرها ، فعرضت رؤياها على زوجها ، فقال : ما هذا إلا أنك تتمنين ملك الحجاز محمدا  ،   فلطم وجهها لطمة اخضرت عينها منها ، فأتي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -  بها وبها أثر منها فسألها ما هو ؟ فأخبرته هذا الخبر ، وأتى رسول الله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - بزوجها كنانة بن الربيع  ، وكان عنده كنز بني النضير  فسأله ، فجحده أن يكون يعلم مكانه ، فأتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - برجل من اليهود  فقال لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إني قد رأيت كنانة  يطوف بهذه الخربة كل غداة ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لكنانة      : أرأيت إن وجدناه عندك أنقتلك ؟ قال : نعم ؟ فأمر رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - بالخربة فحفرت ، فأخرج منها بعض كنزهم ، ثم سأله ما بقي فأبى   أن يؤديه ، فأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  الزبير بن العوام  فقال : عذبه حتى تستأصل ما عنده ، فكان الزبير  يقدح بزند في صدره حتى أشرف على نفسه ، ثم دفعه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى محمد بن مسلمة  فضرب عنقه بأخيه محمود بن مسلمة    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم ،  حدثنا  ابن علية  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن صهيب  ، عن أنس  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - غزا خيبر  ، فصلينا عندها صلاة الغداة بغلس  ، فركب نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وركب أبو طلحة ،  وأنا رديف أبي طلحة  ، فأجرى نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في زقاق خيبر  وإن   ركبتي لتمس فخذ نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم حسر الإزار عن فخذه   حتى إني لأنظر إلى بياض فخذ نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلما دخل   القرية قال : " الله أكبر خربت خيبر  ، إنا إذا نزلنا بساحة قوم فساء صباح المنذرين   " ، قالها ثلاثا ، وخرج القوم إلى أعمالهم ، فقالوا : محمد  قال عبد العزيز  ، وقال بعض أصحابنا : والخميس يعني : الجيش قال : فأصبناها عنوة ، فجمع السبي فجاء دحية  فقال : يا نبي الله [ أعطني جارية من السبي ، قال : اذهب فخذ جارية فأخذ  صفية بنت حيي  ، فجاء رجل إلى نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا نبي الله ] أعطيت دحية  صفية بنت حيي سيدة قريظة والنضير  ،   لا تصلح إلا لك ، قال : " ادعوه بها " ، فجاء بها ، فلما نظر إليها النبي  -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " خذ جارية من السبي غيرها " ، قال : فأعتقها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتزوجها ،   [ ص: 310 ] فقال له ثابت    : يا أبا حمزة  ما   أصدقها ؟ قال : نفسها ، أعتقها وتزوجها ، حتى إذا كان بالطريق جهزتها له   أم سليم ، فأهدتها له من الليل ، فأصبح النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  عروسا  ، فقال : من كان عنده شيء فليجئ به ، وبسط نطعا فجعل الرجل يجيء  بالتمر  وجعل الآخر يجيء بالسمن ، قال : وأحسبه قد ذكر السويق ، قال :  فحاسوا حيسا  فكانت وليمة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا موسى بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا عبد الواحد الشيباني  قال : سمعت ابن أبي أوفى  يقول : أصابتنا مجاعة ليالي خيبر  ، فلما كان يوم خيبر  وقعنا في الحمر الأهلية فانتحرناها ، فلما غلت القدور نادى منادي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اكفئوا القدور ولا تطعموا من لحوم الحمر شيئا ، قال عبد الله    : فقلنا إنما نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأنها لم تخمس ، وقال آخرون : حرمها البتة وسألت سعيد بن جبير  فقال : حرمها البتة . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا يحيى بن حبيب الحارثي  ، أخبرنا خالد بن الحارث  ، حدثنا شعبة  ، عن هشام بن زيد  ، عن أنس  أن امرأة يهودية أتت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بشاة مسمومة ،   فأكل منها ، فجيء بها إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فسألها عن   ذلك ، فقالت : أردت لأقتلك ، قال : " ما كان الله ليسلطك على ذلك ، أو قال  :  علي " ، قال : قالوا ألا نقتلها ؟ قال : لا . قال : فما زلت أعرفها في   لهوات رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 

 وقال  محمد بن إسماعيل    : قال يونس  ، عن الزهري  قال عروة  ، قالت عائشة    : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول في مرضه الذي مات فيه : " يا عائشة  ما أزال أجد ألم الطعام الذي أكلت بخيبر  ، فهذا أوان وجدت انقطاع أبهري من ذلك السم "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن بشار  ، أخبرنا حرمي  ، أخبرنا شعبة  قال : أخبرني عمارة  ، عن عكرمة  ،   [ ص: 311 ] عن عائشة  قالت : لما فتحت خيبر  قلنا : الآن نشبع من التمر   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن المقدام  ، حدثنا فضيل بن سليمان  ، حدثنا  موسى بن عقبة  ، أخبرني نافع  ، عن ابن عمر  أن  عمر بن الخطاب  أجلى اليهود  والنصارى  من أرض الحجاز  ، وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما ظهر على أهل خيبر  أراد أن يخرج اليهود  منها ، وكانت الأرض حين ظهر عليها لله ولرسوله وللمسلمين ، فسأل اليهود  رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يتركهم على أن يكفوا العمل ولهم نصف  الثمر  ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نقركم على ذلك ما شئنا  " . فأقروا حتى أجلاهم عمر  في إمارته إلى تيماء  وأريحاء    . 

 قال محمد بن إسحاق    : فلما سمع أهل فدك  بما صنع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بخيبر  بعثوا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسألونه أن يسيرهم ويحقن لهم دماءهم ، ويخلوا له الأموال ، ففعل . ثم إن أهل خيبر  سألوا   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يعاملهم الأموال على النصف ، ففعل   على أنا إذا شئنا أخرجناكم ، فصالحه أهل فدك على مثل ذلك ، فكانت خيبر  للمسلمين وكانت فدك خالصة لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، لأنهم لم يجلبوا عليها بخيل ولا ركاب . 

فلما اطمأن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أهدت له زينب بنت الحارث امرأة سلام بن مشكم  شاة   مصلية ، وقد سألت أي عضو من الشاة أحب إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم  - ؟ فقيل لها : الذراع ، فأكثرت فيها السم ، وسممت سائر الشاة ، ثم  جاءت  بها فلما وضعتها بين يدي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، تناول  الذراع  فأخذها فلاك منها مضغة فلم يسغها ، ومعه  بشر بن البراء بن معرور  ، وقد أخذ منها كما أخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأما بشر  فأساغها   ، وأما رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلفظها ، ثم قال : " إن هذا   العظم ليخبرني أنه مسموم " ، ثم دعا بها فاعترفت ، فقال : " ما حملك على   ذلك ؟ " قالت : بلغت من قومي ما لم يخف عليك ، فقلت : إن كان ملكا استرحت   منه ، وإن كان نبيا فسيخبر ، فتجاوز عنها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   ، ومات  بشر بن البراء  من أكلته التي أكل   . 

 قال : ودخلت أم بشر بن البراء  على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تعوده في مرضه الذي توفي فيه ، فقال :   [ ص: 312 ]   " يا أم بشر  ما زالت أكلة خيبر  التي أكلت بخيبر  مع ابنك تعاودني فهذا أوان انقطاع أبهري " ، وكان المسلمون يرون أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مات شهيدا مع ما أكرمه الله من النبوة .
*
*( وأخرى لم تقدروا عليها قد أحاط الله بها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا   ( 21 ) ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا لولوا الأدبار ثم لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا   ( 22 ) سنة الله التي قد خلت من قبل ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا   ( 23 ) وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا   ( 24 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وأخرى لم تقدروا عليها   ) أي وعدكم الله فتح بلدة أخرى لم تقدروا عليها ( قد أحاط الله بها   ) حتى يفتحها لكم كأنه حفظها لكم ومنعها من غيركم حتى تأخذوها ، قال ابن عباس    : علم الله أنه يفتحها لكم . 

 واختلفوا فيها ، فقال ابن عباس  ، والحسن  ومقاتل    : هي فارس  والروم  ، وما كانت العرب تقدر على قتال فارس  والروم  ، بل كانوا خولا لهم حتى قدروا عليها بالإسلام . 

 وقال الضحاك  وابن زيد    : هي خيبر  ، وعدها الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل أن يصيبها ، ولم يكونوا يرجونها . 

 وقال قتادة    : هي مكة    . وقال عكرمة    : حنين    . وقال مجاهد    : ما فتحوا حتى اليوم . 

 ( وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا   ) . 

 ( ولو قاتلكم الذين كفروا   ) يعني : أسدا  ، وغطفان  ، وأهل خيبر ،    ( لولوا الأدبار   ) [ لانهزموا ] ( ثم لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا   ) . 

 ( سنة الله التي قد خلت من قبل   ) أي كسنة الله في نصر أوليائه وقهر أعدائه ( ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا   ) . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، واختلفوا في هؤلاء :   [ ص: 313 ] 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا  عمرو بن محمد الناقد  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا حماد بن سلمة  ، عن ثابت  ، عن أنس بن مالك  رضي الله عنهم : أن ثمانين رجلا من أهل مكة  ، هبطوا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من جبل التنعيم  متسلحين يريدون غدر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ، فأخذهم سلما فاستحياهم ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - هذه الآية : " وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم   " . 

 قال  عبد الله بن مغفل المزني    : كنا مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالحديبية  في أصل الشجرة التي قال الله تعالى في القرآن ، وعلى ظهره غصن من أغصان تلك الشجرة فرفعته عن ظهره ،  وعلي بن أبي طالب  بين   يديه يكتب كتاب الصلح ، فخرج علينا ثلاثون شابا عليهم السلاح فثاروا في   وجوهنا ، فدعا عليهم نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأخذ الله بأبصارهم   فقمنا إليهم فأخذناهم ، فقال لهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "   جئتم في عهد ؟ أو هل جعل لكم أحد أمانا ؟ " فقالوا : اللهم لا فخلى سبيلهم ،   [ فأنزل الله - عز وجل - هذه الآية ]   . 
( هم  الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام والهدي  معكوفا أن يبلغ محله ولولا  رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات لم تعلموهم أن تطئوهم  فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم  ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء لو تزيلوا  لعذبنا الذين كفروا منهم عذابا  أليما   ( 25 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( هم الذين كفروا وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام   ) الآية . روى الزهري  ، عن عروة بن الزبير  ، عن المسور بن مخرمة   ومروان بن الحكم  قالا خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من المدينة  عام الحديبية  في   بضع عشرة مائة من أصحابه ، يريدون زيارة البيت ، لا يريد قتالا وساق معه   سبعين بدنة ، والناس سبعمائة رجل ، وكانت كل بدنة عن عشرة نفر ، فلما أتى ذا الحليفة  قلد الهدي وأشعره وأحرم منها بعمرة ، وبعث عينا له من خزاعة  يخبره عن قريش  ، وسار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى كان بغدير الأشطاط  قريبا من عسفان  ، أتاه عينة الخزاعي وقال : إن قريشا  قد جمعوا لك جموعا ، وقد جمعوا لك الأحابيش  ، وهم مقاتلوك وصادوك عن البيت ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أشيروا علي أيها الناس ، أترون   [ ص:  314 ] أن  أميل على ذراري هؤلاء الذين عاونوهم فنصيبهم ؟ فإن قعدوا قعدوا  موتورين ،  وإن نجوا تكن عنقا قطعها الله ؟ أو ترون أن نؤم البيت فمن صدنا  عنه قاتلناه  ؟ " . 

 فقال أبو بكر    : يا رسول الله إنما خرجت عامدا لهذا البيت لا تريد قتال أحد ولا حربا ، فتوجه له فمن صدنا عنه قاتلناه . 

 فقال : " امضوا على اسم الله   " ، فنفروا ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن خالد بن الوليد  بالغميم  في خيل لقريش  طليعة ، فخذوا ذات اليمين " ، فوالله ما شعر بهم خالد  حتى إذا هم بقترة الجيش فانطلق يركض نذيرا لقريش  ، وسار النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى إذا كان بالثنية  التي   يهبط عليهم منها بركت به راحلته ، فقال الناس : حل حل ، فألحت ، فقالوا :  "  خلأت القصواء ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما خلأت القصواء وما ذاك لها بخلق ، ولكن حبسها حابس الفيل " ، ثم قال : " والذي نفسي بيده لا تدعوني قريش  اليوم إلى خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله وفيها صلة الرحم إلا أعطيتهم إياه ، ثم زجرها فوثبت . 

 قال : فعدل عنهم حتى نزل بأقصى الحديبية  على   ثمد قليل الماء يتبرضه الناس تبرضا ، فلم يلبث الناس أن نزحوه ، وشكا   الناس إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - العطش ، فنزع سهما من كنانته   وأعطاه رجلا من أصحابه يقال له ناجية بن عمير  ،   وهو سائق بدن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فنزل في البئر فغرزه في  جوفه  ، فوالله ما زال يجيش لهم بالري حتى صدروا عنه ، فبينما هم كذلك إذ  جاءه بديل بن ورقاء الخزاعي  في نفر من قومه وكانت خزاعة  عيبة نصح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أهل تهامة ،  فقال : إني تركت كعب بن لؤي  نزلوا أعداد مياه الحديبية  معهم العوذ المطافيل ، وهم مقاتلوك وصادوك عن البيت . 

 فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إنا لم نجئ لقتال أحد ، ولكنا جئنا معتمرين ، وإن قريشا  قد   نهكتهم الحرب وأضرت بهم ، فإن شاءوا ماددتهم مدة ويخلوا بيني وبين الناس ،   فإن أظهر فإن شاءوا أن يدخلوا فيما دخل فيه الناس فعلوا ، وإلا فقد جموا   وإن هم أبوا فوالذي نفسي بيده لأقاتلنهم على أمري هذا حتى تنفرد سالفتي ،   أو لينفذن الله أمره   " . 

 فقال بديل    : سأبلغهم ما تقول ، فانطلق حتى أتى قريشا  ،   قال : إنا قد جئناكم من عند هذا الرجل ، وسمعناه يقول قولا فإن شئتم أن   نعرضه عليكم فعلنا ، قال : فقال سفهاؤهم : لا حاجة لنا أن تخبرنا عنه بشيء ،   وقال ذو الرأي منهم : هات ما سمعته يقول . 

 قال : سمعته يقول كذا وكذا ، فحدثهم بما قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . فقام عروة بن مسعود الثقفي  فقال : أي قوم ألستم بالوالد ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : أولست بالولد ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : فهل تتهموني ؟ قالوا :   [ ص: 315 ] لا قال : ألستم تعلمون أني استنفرت أهل عكاظ  ،   فلما بلحوا علي جئتكم بأهلي وولدي ومن أطاعني ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : فإن   هذا قد عرض عليكم خطة رشد فاقبلوها ودعوني آته ، قالوا : ائته . فأتاه  فجعل  يكلم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم -  نحوا من قوله لبديل    . فقال عروة  عند ذلك : يا محمد  أرأيت   إن استأصلت قومك فهل سمعت بأحد من العرب اجتاح أصله قبلك ؟ وإن تكن  الأخرى  ، فإني والله لأرى وجوها وأشوابا من الناس خليقا أن يفروا ويدعوك .  

 فقال له أبو بكر الصديق    : امصص بظر اللات ، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه ؟ . 

 فقال : من ذا ؟ قالوا : أبو بكر  ، فقال : أما والذي نفسي بيده لولا يد كانت لك عندي لم أجزك بها لأجبتك . 

 قال : وجعل يكلم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وكلما كلمه أخذ بلحيته ،  والمغيرة بن شعبة  قائم على رأس النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومعه السيف وعليه المغفر ، فكلما أهوى عروة  بيده إلى لحية النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ضرب يده بنعل السيف ، وقال : أخر يدك عن لحية رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فرفع عروة  رأسه فقال : من هذا ؟ قالوا : المغيرة بن شعبة  ، فقال : أي غدر ألست أسعى في غدرتك . 

 وكان المغيرة  صحب قوما في الجاهلية فقتلهم وأخذ أموالهم ثم جاء فأسلم ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أما الإسلام فأقبل ، وأما المال فلست منه في شيء   " . 

 ثم إن عروة  جعل يرمق أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال : فوالله   - ما تنخم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نخامة إلا وقعت في كف رجل   منهم ، فدلك بها وجهه وجلده ، وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا توضأ كادوا   يقتتلون على وضوئه ، وإذا تكلم خفضوا أصواتهم عنده ، وما يحدون إليه النظر   تعظيما له ، فرجع عروة  إلى أصحابه ، فقال : أي قوم والله لقد وفدت على الملوك ووفدت على قيصر   وكسرى   والنجاشي  ، والله إن رأيت ملكا قط يعظمه أصحابه ما يعظم أصحاب محمد محمدا  ،   والله إن تنخم نخامة إلا وقعت في كف رجل منهم ، فدلك بها وجهه وجلده ،   وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا توضأ كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه ، وإذا تكلم   خفضوا أصواتهم عنده ، وما يحدون إليه النظرة تعظيما له ، وإنه قد عرض  عليكم  خطة رشد فاقبلوها   . 

 فقال رجل من بني كنانة    : دعوني آته ، فقالوا : ائته ، فلما أشرف على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ،   [ ص: 316 ] قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هذا فلان وهو من قوم يعظمون البدن ، فابعثوها له   " ، فبعثت له واستقبله الناس يلبون ، فلما رأى ذلك قال : سبحان الله ما ينبغي لهؤلاء أن يصدوا عن البيت ؟

 فلما رجع إلى أصحابه قال : رأيت البدن قد قلدت وأشعرت ، فما أرى أن يصدوا عن البيت . 

 ثم بعثوا إليه الحليس بن علقمة  وكان يومئذ سيد الأحابيش  ،   فلما رآه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : إن هذا من قوم يتألهون   فابعثوا بالهدي في وجهه حتى يراه ، فلما رأى الهدي يسيل عليه من عرض  الوادي  في قلائده قد أكل أوباره من طول الحبس ، رجع إلى قريش  ولم يصل إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إعظاما لما رأى فقال : يا معشر قريش  إني   قد رأيت ما لا يحل ، صد الهدي في قلائده ، وقد أكل أوباره من طول الحبس  عن  محله ، فقالوا له : اجلس إنما أنت رجل أعرابي لا علم لك ، فغضب الحليس  عند ذلك ، فقال : يا معشر قريش  والله ما على هذا حالفناكم ، ولا على هذا عاقدناكم ، أن تصدوا عن بيت الله من جاءه معظما له ، والذي نفس الحليس  بيده لتخلن بين محمد  وبين ما جاء له ، أو لأنفرن بالأحابيش  نفرة رجل واحد ، فقالوا له : مه ، كف عنا يا حليس  حتى نأخذ لأنفسنا بما نرضى به . 

 فقام رجل منهم يقال له مكرز بن حفص  ، فقال : دعوني آته ، فقالوا : ائته ، فلما أشرف عليهم قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذا مكرز  وهو رجل فاجر ، فجعل يكلم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فبينما هو يكلمه إذ جاء  سهيل بن عمرو  ، وقال عكرمة    : فلما رآه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : قد سهل لكم من أمركم . 

 قال الزهري  في حديثه : فجاء  سهيل بن عمرو  ، فقال : هات نكتب بيننا وبينكم كتابا ، فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - فقال له : اكتب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

 فقال سهيل    : أما الرحمن فوالله ما أدري ما هو ، ولكن اكتب باسمك اللهم ، كما كنت تكتب . 

 فقال المسلمون : والله لا نكتبها إلا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

 فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعلي    : " اكتب باسمك اللهم ، ثم قال : اكتب : هذا ما قضى عليه محمد  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " . 

 فقال سهيل    : والله لو كنا نعلم أنك رسول الله ما صددناك عن البيت ولا قاتلناك ، ولكن اكتب : محمد بن عبد الله .  

 فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : والله إني لرسول الله وإن كذبتموني ، اكتب يا علي    : محمد بن عبد الله    .   [ ص: 317 ] 

 قال الزهري    : وذلك لقوله : لا يسألون خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها ، فكتب : هذا ما قاضى عليه محمد بن عبد الله   سهيل بن عمرو  ،   واصطلحا على وضع الحرب عن الناس عشر سنين ، يأمن فيه الناس ويكف بعضهم عن   بعض ، فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : وعلى أن تخلوا بيننا وبين   البيت ، فنطوف به ، فقال سهيل    : والله لا تتحدث العرب إنا أخذنا ضغطة ولكن ذلك من العام المقبل ، فكتب ، فقال سهيل      : وعلى أنه لا يأتيك منا رجل - وإن كان على دينك - إلا رددته إلينا ،   فقال المسلمون : سبحان الله كيف يرد إلى المشركين وقد جاء مسلما ؟ 

 وروى أبو إسحاق  عن البراء  قصة الصلح وفيه قالوا : لو نعلم أنك رسول الله ما منعناك شيئا ولكن أنت محمد بن عبد الله  ، قال : أنا رسول الله وأنا محمد بن عبد الله  ، ثم قال لعلي      - رضي الله عنه - : امح رسول الله ، قال : لا والله لا أمحوك أبدا ، قال  :  " فأرنيه " ، فأراه إياه ، فمحاه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيده ،  وفي  روايته : فأخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الكتاب وليس يحسن أن  يكتب  ، فكتب : هذا ما قضى محمد بن عبد الله    .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (380)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْفَتْحِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية26 إلى الاية29

*
*قال البراء    : صالح  على ثلاثة أشياء : على أن من أتاه من المشركين رده إليهم ، ومن أتاهم من  المسلمين لم يردوه ، وعلى أن يدخلها من قابل ، ويقيم بها ثلاثة أيام ، ولا  يدخلها إلا بجلبان السلاح السيف والقوس ونحوه . 

 وروى ثابت  عن أنس    : أن قريشا  صالحوا النبي    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاشترطوا : أن من جاءنا منكم لم نرده عليكم ، ومن  جاءكم منا رددتموه علينا ، فقالوا : يا رسول الله أنكتب هذا ؟ قال : " نعم  إنه من ذهب منا إليهم فأبعده الله ، ومن جاءنا منهم سيجعل الله له فرجا  ومخرجا " . 

 رجعنا إلى حديث الزهري  قال : فبينا هم كذلك إذ جاء  أبو جندل بن سهيل بن عمرو  ، يرسف في قيوده قد انفلت وخرج من أسفل مكة  ، حتى رمى بنفسه بين أظهر المسلمين ، فقال سهيل    : هذا يا محمد  أول  من أقاضيك عليه أن ترده إلي ، فقال النبي : إنا لم نقض الكتاب بعد ، قال :  فوالله إذن لا أصالحك على شيء أبدا ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  فأجره لي ، فقال : فما أنا بمجيره لك ، قال : بلى فافعل ، قال : ما أنا  بفاعل ، ثم جعل سهيل  يجره ليرده إلى قريش  ، قال  أبو جندل    : أي معشر المسلمين أرد إلى المشركين وقد جئت مسلما ألا ترون ما لقيت ؟ وكان قد عذب عذابا شديدا في الله   . 

 وفي الحديث : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : يا  أبا جندل  احتسب فإن الله جاعل لك ولمن معك من المستضعفين فرجا ومخرجا ، إنا قد عقدنا بيننا وبين القوم عقدا وصلحا ، وإنا لا نغدر ، فوثب عمر  يمشي إلى جنب  أبي جندل  ، ويقول : اصبر فإنما هم المشركون ودم أحدهم كدم كلب ، ويدني قائم السيف منه ، قال عمر    : رجوت أن يأخذ السيف فيضرب به أباه فضن الرجل بأبيه   .   [ ص: 318 ] 

 وقد كان أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرجوا وهم لا يشكون في  الفتح ، لرؤيا رآها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلما رأوا ذلك دخل  الناس أمر عظيم حتى كادوا يهلكون ، وزادهم أمر  أبي جندل  شرا إلى ما بهم . 

 قال عمر    : [ والله ] ما شككت منذ أسلمت إلا يومئذ . 

 قال الزهري  في حديثه عن عروة  عن [ مروان    ] والمسور  ، ورواه أبو وائل  عن سهل بن حنيف  قال  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - : فأتيت  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقلت : ألست نبي الله حقا ؟ قال : بلى ،  قلت : ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على الباطل ؟ قال : بلى ، قلت : أليس قتلانا  في الجنة وقتلاهم في النار ؟ قال : بلى ، قلت : فلم نعطي الدنية في ديننا  إذن ؟ قال : إني رسول الله ولست أعصيه وهو ناصري ، قلت : أوليس كنت تحدثنا  أنا سنأتي البيت فنطوف به ؟ قال : بلى ، أفأخبرتك أنا نأتيه العام ؟ قلت :  لا قال : فإنك آتيه ومطوف به ، قال : فأتيت أبا بكر  ، فقلت : يا أبا بكر  أليس  هذا نبي الله حقا ؟ قال : بلى . قلت : ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على الباطل ؟  قال : بلى . قلت : أليس قتلانا في الجنة وقتلاهم في النار ؟ قال : بلى ،  قلت : فلم نعطي الدنية في ديننا إذن ؟ قال : أيها الرجل إنه رسول الله ليس  يعصي ربه وهو ناصره ، فاستمسك بغرزه فوالله إنه على الحق ، قلت : أليس كان  يحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت فنطوف به ؟ قال : بلى ، أفأخبرك أنك تأتيه العام ؟  قلت : لا قال : فإنك آتيه ومطوف به . 

 قال الزهري    : قال عمر    : فعملت لذلك أعمالا . 

 قال : فلما فرغ من قضية الكتاب ، قال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأصحابه : قوموا فانحروا ، ثم احلقوا ،  قال : فوالله ما قام رجل منهم ، حتى قال ذلك ثلاث مرات ، فلما لم يقم منهم  أحد ، قام فدخل على أم سلمة  ، فذكر لها ما لقي من الناس ، فقالت أم سلمة     : يا نبي الله أتحب ذلك ؟ اخرج ثم لا تكلم أحدا منهم كلمة حتى تنحر بدنك  وتدعو حالقك فيحلقك ، فخرج فلم يكلم أحدا منهم حتى فعل ذلك ، نحر بدنه ودعا  حالقه فحلقه فلما رأوا ذلك قاموا فنحروا ، وجعل بعضهم يحلق بعضا حتى كاد  بعضهم أن يقتل بعضا غما   . 

 قال ابن عمر   وابن عباس    : حلق رجال يوم الحديبية  وقصر آخرون ، فقال  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : يرحم الله المحلقين ، قالوا :  والمقصرين ؟ قال : يرحم الله المحلقين ، قالوا : يا رسول الله والمقصرين ؟  قال :   [ ص: 319 ] والمقصرين ، قالوا : يا رسول الله فلم ظاهرت الترحم للمحلقين دون المقصرين ؟ قال : لأنهم لم يشكوا . قال ابن عمر    : وذلك لأنه تربص قوم وقالوا لعلنا نطوف بالبيت . 

 قال ابن عباس    : وأهدى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عام الحديبية  في هداياه جملا لأبي جهل  في رأسه برة من فضة ليغيظ المشركين بذلك . 

 وقال الزهري  في حديثه : ثم جاءه نسوة مؤمنات فأنزل الله تعالى " ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات   " ، حتى بلغ " بعصم الكوافر   " ( الممتحنة - 10 ) ، فطلق عمر    - رضي الله عنه - يومئذ امرأتين كانتا له في الشرك ، فتزوج إحداهما  معاوية بن أبي سفيان  ، والأخرى صفوان بن أمية  ، قال : فنهاهم أن يردوا النساء وأمر برد الصداق . 

 قال : ثم رجع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى المدينة  ، فجاءه أبو بصير عتبة بن أسيد  ، رجل من قريش  وهو مسلم ، وكان ممن حبس بمكة  فكتب فيه أزهر بن عبد عوف  والأخنس بن شريق الثقفي  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبعثا في طلبه رجلا من بني عامر بن لؤي  ، ومعه مولى لهم ، فقدما على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وقالا العهد الذي جعلت لنا ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : يا أبا بصير  إنا  قد أعطينا هؤلاء القوم ما قد علمت ، ولا يصح في ديننا الغدر ، وإن الله  جاعل لك ولمن معك من المستضعفين فرجا ومخرجا ، ثم دفعه إلى الرجلين فخرجا  به حتى بلغا ذا الحليفة  ، فنزلوا يأكلون من تمر لهم ، فقال أبو بصير  لأحد الرجلين : والله إني لأرى سيفك هذا جيدا ، فاستله الآخر ، فقال : أجل والله إنه لجيد لقد جربت به ثم جربت به ، فقال أبو بصير    : أرني أنظر إليه ، فأخذه وعلاه به فضربه حتى برد ، وفر الآخر حتى أتى المدينة  فدخل  المسجد يعدو ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين رآه : لقد رأى  هذا ذعرا ، فلما انتهى إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال : ويلك ما  لك ؟ قال : قتل والله صاحبي وإني لمقتول ، فوالله ما برح حتى طلع أبو بصير  متوشحا  السيف حتى وقف على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : يا نبي الله  أوفى الله ذمتك قد رددتني إليهم ثم أنجاني الله منهم ، فقال النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - : ويل أمه مسعر حرب ، لو كان معه أحد ، فلما سمع ذلك عرف  أنه سيرده إليهم ، فخرج حتى أتى سيف البحر ، وبلغ المسلمين الذين كانوا  حبسوا بمكة  قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأبي بصير    : ويل أمه مسعر حرب لو كان معه أحد ، فخرج عصابة منهم إليه ، وانفلت  أبو جندل بن سهيل  فلحق بأبي بصير  ، حتى اجتمع إليه قريب من سبعين رجلا فوالله ما يسمعون بعير خرجت لقريش  إلى الشام  إلا اعترضوا لها فقتلوهم وأخذوا أموالهم ، فأرسلت قريش  إلى  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تناشده الله والرحم لما أرسل إليهم ، فمن  أتاه فهو آمن ، فأرسل إليهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقدموا عليه بالمدينة ،  فأنزل الله تعالى : " وهو الذي كف أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا   " حتى بلغ " حمية الجاهلية   " ،  [ ص:  320 ] وكانت حميتهم أنهم لم يقروا أنه نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  ولم يقروا ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وحالوا بينه وبين البيت . 

 قال الله - عز وجل - : ( هم الذين كفروا   ) يعني كفار مكة    ( وصدوكم عن المسجد الحرام    ) أن تطوفوا به ( والهدي ) أي : وصدوا الهدي ، وهي البدن التي ساقها رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكانت سبعين بدنة ( معكوفا ) محبوسا ، يقال :  عكفته عكفا إذا حبسته وعكوفا لازم ، كما يقال : رجع رجعا ورجوعا ( أن يبلغ محله   ) منحره وحيث يحل نحره يعني الحرم ( ولولا رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات   ) يعني المستضعفين بمكة    ( لم تعلموهم   ) لم تعرفوهم ( أن تطئوهم   ) بالقتل وتوقعوا بهم ( فتصيبكم منهم معرة بغير علم   ) قال ابن زيد    : معرة إثم . وقال ابن إسحاق    : غرم الدية . 

 وقيل : الكفارة لأن الله - عز وجل - أوجب على قاتل المؤمن في دار الحرب إذا لم يعلم إيمانه الكفارة دون الدية ، فقال : " فإن كان من قوم عدو لكم وهو مؤمن فتحرير رقبة مؤمنة   " ( النساء - 92 ) . 

 وقيل : هو أن المشركين يعيبونكم ويقولون قتلوا أهل دينهم ، والمعرة :  المشقة ، يقول : لولا أن تطئوا رجالا مؤمنين ونساء مؤمنات لم تعلموهم  فيلزمكم بهم كفارة أو يلحقكم سبة . وجواب لولا محذوف ، تقديره : لأذن لكم  في دخولها ولكنه حال بينكم وبين ذلك . 

 ( ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء    ) فاللام في " ليدخل " متعلق بمحذوف دل عليه معنى الكلام ، يعني : حال  بينكم وبين ذلك ليدخل الله في رحمته في دين الإسلام من يشاء من أهل مكة  بعد الصلح قبل أن تدخلوها ( لو تزيلوا   ) لو تميزوا يعني المؤمنين من الكفار ( لعذبنا الذين كفروا منهم عذابا أليما   ) بالسبي والقتل بأيديكم .   [ ص: 321 ] 

 وقال بعض أهل العلم : " لعذبنا " جواب لكلامين أحدهما : " لولا رجال " ، والثاني : " لو تزيلوا " ، ثم قال : ( ليدخل الله في رحمته من يشاء   ) يعني المؤمنين والمؤمنات .*
*( إذ  جعل الذين كفروا في قلوبهم الحمية حمية الجاهلية فأنزل الله سكينته على  رسوله وعلى المؤمنين وألزمهم كلمة التقوى وكانوا أحق بها وأهلها وكان الله  بكل شيء عليما   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( إذ جعل الذين كفروا في قلوبهم الحمية   ) حين صدوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه عن البيت ، ولم يقروا ببسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، وأنكروا محمدا  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، والحمية : الأنفة ، يقال : فلان ذو حمية إذا كان ذا غضب وأنفة . 

قال مقاتل :  قال أهل مكة     : قد قتلوا أبناءنا وإخواننا ثم يدخلون علينا ، [ فتتحدث العرب أنهم  دخلوا علينا ] على رغم أنفنا ، واللات والعزى لا يدخلونها علينا ، فهذه "  حمية الجاهلية " ، التي دخلت قلوبهم . 

  ( فأنزل الله سكينته على رسوله وعلى المؤمنين   ) حتى لم يدخلهم ما دخلهم من الحمية فيعصوا الله في قتالهم ( وألزمهم كلمة التقوى   ) قال ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد ،  والضحاك  ، وقتادة  ، وعكرمة  ،  والسدي  ، وابن زيد  ، وأكثر المفسرين : كلمة التقوى " لا إله إلا الله " . 

 وروي عن أبي بن كعب  مرفوعا . 

وقال علي   وابن عمر    : " كلمة التقوى " لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر   . 

 وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح    : هي لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير .   [ ص: 322 ] 

 وقال  عطاء الخراساني    : هي لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله . 

 وقال الزهري    : هي بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . 

 ( وكانوا أحق بها   ) من كفار مكة    ( وأهلها ) أي وكانوا أهلها في علم الله ، لأن الله تعالى اختار لدينه وصحبة نبيه أهل الخير ( وكان الله بكل شيء عليما ) . 
( لقد  صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين  محلقين رءوسكم ومقصرين لا تخافون فعلم ما لم تعلموا فجعل من دون ذلك فتحا  قريبا   ( 27 ) ) 

 ( لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق لتدخلن المسجد الحرام إن شاء الله آمنين   ) وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أري في المنام بالمدينة  قبل أن يخرج إلى الحديبية  أنه يدخل هو وأصحابه المسجد الحرام  آمنين ، ويحلقون رءوسهم ويقصرون ، فأخبر بذلك أصحابه ، ففرحوا وحسبوا أنهم داخلو مكة  عامهم ذلك ، فلما انصرفوا ولم يدخلوا شق عليهم ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

 وروي عن مجمع بن جارية الأنصاري    : قال شهدنا  الحديبية مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، [ فلما انصرفنا عنها إذا  الناس يهزون الأباعر ، فقال بعضهم : ما بال الناس ؟ فقالوا : أوحي إلى رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال : فخرجنا نوجف ، فوجدنا النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ] واقفا على راحلته عند كراع الغميم  ، فلما اجتمع إليه الناس قرأ : " إنا فتحنا لك فتحا مبينا   " ، فقال عمر    : أو فتح هو يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " نعم والذي نفسي بيده   " . 

 ففيه دليل على أن المراد بالفتح صلح الحديبية ، وتحقق الرؤيا كان في العام المقبل ، فقال جل ذكره : 

 " لقد صدق الله رسوله الرؤيا بالحق   " ، أخبر أن الرؤية التي أراه إياها في مخرجه إلى الحديبية  أنه يدخل هو وأصحابه المسجد الحرام  صدق وحق .   [ ص: 323 ] 

 قوله : ( لتدخلن ) يعني وقال : لتدخلن . وقال ابن كيسان     : " لتدخلن " من قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأصحابه حكاية عن  رؤياه ، فأخبر الله عن رسوله أنه قال ذلك ، وإنما استثنى مع علمه بدخولها  بإخبار الله تعالى ، تأدبا بآداب الله ، حيث قال له : " ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا إلا أن يشاء الله   " ( الكهف - 23 ) . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : " إن " بمعنى إذ ، مجازه : إذ شاء الله ، كقوله : " إن كنتم مؤمنين " . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : يجوز أن يكون الاستثناء من الدخول ، لأن بين الرؤيا وتصديقها سنة ، ومات في تلك السنة ناس فمجاز الآية : لتدخلن المسجد الحرام  كلكم إن شاء الله . 

 وقيل الاستثناء واقع على الأمن لا على الدخول ، لأن الدخول لم يكن فيه شك ،  كقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عند دخول المقبرة : " وإنا إن شاء الله بكم لاحقون   " ، فالاستثناء راجع إلى اللحوق لا إلى الموت . 

 ( محلقين رءوسكم   ) كلها ( ومقصرين ) بأخذ بعض شعورها ( لا تخافون فعلم ما لم تعلموا   ) أن الصلاح كان في الصلح وتأخير الدخول ، وهو قوله تعالى : " ولولا رجال مؤمنون ونساء مؤمنات   " الآية ( الفتح - 25 ) . ( فجعل من دون ذلك   ) أي من قبل دخولكم المسجد الحرام    ( فتحا قريبا ) وهو صلح الحديبية عند الأكثرين ، وقيل : فتح خيبر    . 
( هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى بالله شهيدا   ( 28 ) محمد  رسول الله والذين معه أشداء على الكفار رحماء بينهم تراهم ركعا سجدا  يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا سيماهم في وجوههم من أثر السجود ذلك مثلهم في  التوراة ومثلهم في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه فآزره فاستغلظ فاستوى على سوقه  يعجب الزراع ليغيظ بهم الكفار وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات منهم  مغفرة وأجرا عظيما   ( 29 ) ) 

 ( هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله وكفى بالله شهيدا   ) على أنك نبي صادق فيما تخبر . 

 ( محمد رسول الله   ) تم الكلام هاهنا ، قاله ابن عباس  ، شهد له بالرسالة ، ثم قال مبتدئا : ( والذين معه ) فالواو فيه للاستئناف ، أي : والذين معه من المؤمنين ( أشداء على الكفار   ) غلاظ عليهم كالأسد على فريسته لا تأخذهم فيهم رأفة ( رحماء بينهم   ) متعاطفون متوادون بعضهم   [ ص: 324 ] لبعض ، كالولد مع الوالد ، كما قال : " أذلة على المؤمنين أعزة على الكافرين   " : ( المائدة - 54 ) : ( تراهم ركعا سجدا    ) أخبر عن كثرة صلاتهم ومداومتهم عليها ( يبتغون فضلا من الله ) أن  يدخلهم الجنة ( ورضوانا ) أن يرضى عنهم ( سيماهم ) أي علامتهم ( في وجوههم من أثر السجود   ) اختلفوا في هذه السيما : فقال قوم : هو نور وبياض في وجوههم يوم القيامة يعرفون به أنهم سجدوا في الدنيا ، وهو رواية عطية العوفي  عن ابن عباس  ، قال عطاء بن أبي رباح   والربيع بن أنس    : استنارت وجوههم من كثرة ما صلوا . وقال  شهر بن حوشب    : تكون مواضع السجود من وجوههم كالقمر ليلة البدر . 

 وقال آخرون : هو السمت الحسن والخشوع والتواضع . وهو رواية الوالبي  عن ابن عباس  قال : ليس بالذي ترون لكنه سيماء الإسلام وسجيته وسمته وخشوعه . وهو قول مجاهد  ، والمعنى : أن السجود أورثهم الخشوع والسمت الحسن الذي يعرفون به . 

 وقال الضحاك    : هو صفرة الوجه من السهر . 

 وقال الحسن    : إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم مرضى وما هم بمرضى . 

 قال عكرمة   وسعيد بن جبير    : هو أثر التراب على الجباه . 

 قال أبو العالية    : إنهم يسجدون على التراب لا على الأثواب . 

 وقال  عطاء الخراساني    : دخل في هذه الآية كل من حافظ على الصلوات الخمس . 

 ( ذلك ) الذي ذكرت ( مثلهم ) صفتهم ( في التوراة ) هاهنا تم الكلام ، ثم ذكر نعتهم في الإنجيل ، فقال : ( ومثلهم ) صفتهم ( في الإنجيل كزرع أخرج شطأه   ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وابن عامر     : " شطأه " بفتح الطاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بسكونها ، وهما لغتان كالنهر  والنهر ، وأراد أفراخه ، يقال : أشطأ الزرع فهو مشطئ ، إذا أفرخ ، قال مقاتل    : هو نبت واحد ، فإذا خرج ما بعده فهو شطؤه .   [ ص: 325 ] 

 وقال  السدي    : هو أن يخرج معه الطاقة الأخرى . 

 قوله : ( فآزره ) قرأ ابن عامر     : " فأزره " بالقصر والباقون بالمد ، أي : قواه وأعانه وشد أزره (  فاستغلظ ) غلظ ذلك الزرع ( فاستوى ) أي تم وتلاحق نباته وقام ( على سوقه )  أصوله ( يعجب الزراع   ) أعجب ذلك زراعه . 

 هذا مثل ضربه الله - عز وجل - لأصحاب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الإنجيل [ أنهم يكونون قليلا ثم يزدادون ويكثرون . 

 قال قتادة    : مثل  أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الإنجيل ] مكتوب أنه سيخرج قوم  ينبتون نبات الزرع يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر . 

 وقيل : " الزرع " محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، و " الشطء " : أصحابه والمؤمنون . 

 وروي عن  مبارك بن فضالة  عن الحسن  قال : " محمد  رسول الله والذين معه " : أبو بكر الصديق    - رضي الله عنه - ، " أشداء على الكفار "  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - ، " رحماء بينهم "  عثمان بن عفان    - رضي الله عنه - ، " تراهم ركعا سجدا "  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - ، " يبتغون فضلا من الله " بقية العشرة المبشرين بالجنة   . 

 وقيل : " كمثل زرع " محمد ،    " أخرج شطأه " أبو بكر    " فآزره " عمر    " فاستغلظ " عثمان  ، للإسلام " فاستوى على سوقه "  علي بن أبي طالب  استقام الإسلام بسيفه ، " يعجب الزراع " قال : هم المؤمنون . 

 ( ليغيظ بهم الكفار   ) قول عمر  لأهل مكة  بعدما أسلم : لا تعبدوا الله سرا بعد اليوم . 

 حدثنا أبو حامد أحمد بن محمد الشجاعي السرخسي  إملاء ، أخبرنا أبو بكر عبد الله بن أحمد القفال  ، حدثنا أبو أحمد عبد الله بن محمد الفضل السمرقندي  ، حدثنا شيخي أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل البلخي  ، حدثنا أبو رجاء قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا  عبد العزيز بن محمد الدراوردي  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن حميد  ، عن أبيه ، عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قال :   " أبو بكر  في الجنة ، وعمر  في الجنة ، وعثمان  في الجنة ، وعلي  في الجنة ، وطلحة  في الجنة ، والزبير  في الجنة ، وعبد الرحمن   [ ص: 326 ] بن عوف  في الجنة ،  وسعد بن أبي وقاص  في الجنة ،  وسعيد بن زيد  في الجنة  وأبو عبيدة بن الجراح  في الجنة   " . 

 حدثنا أبو المظفر محمد بن أحمد التميمي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عثمان بن قاسم  حدثنا خيثمة بن سليمان بن حيدرة الأطرابلسي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن هاشم الأنطاكي  ، حدثنا قطبة بن العلاء  ، حدثنا  سفيان الثوري  ، عن خالد الحذاء ،  عن أبي قلابة  ، عن أنس بن مالك ،  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أرحم أمتي أبو بكر  ، وأشدهم في أمر الله عمر  ، وأصدقهم حياء عثمان ،  وأفرضهم زيد  ، وأقرؤهم أبي  ، وأعلمهم بالحلال والحرام معاذ بن جبل  ، ولكل أمة أمين ، وأمين هذه الأمة أبو عبيدة بن الجراح "    . 

 ورواه معمر  عن قتادة  مرسلا وفيه : " وأقضاهم علي    " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا معلى بن أسد  ، حدثنا عبد العزيز المختار  قال خالد الحذاء  ، حدثنا عن أبي عثمان  قال حدثني عمرو بن العاص  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعثه على جيش ذات السلاسل قال : فأتيته فقلت : أي الناس أحب إليك ؟ قال : عائشة  ، فقلت : من الرجال ؟ فقال : أبوها ، قلت : ثم من ؟ قال :  عمر بن الخطاب  فعد رجالا فسكت مخافة أن يجعلني في آخرهم . 

أخبرنا أبو منصور عبد الملك  وأبو الفتح نصر  ، ابنا علي بن أحمد بن منصور  ومحمد بن الحسين بن شاذويه الطوسي  بها قالا حدثنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب  ، أخبرنا الحسن بن محمد بن أحمد بن كيسان النحوي  ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن شريك الأسدي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن إسماعيل هو ابن يحيى بن سلمة بن كهيل  ، حدثنا أبي عن أبيه عن سلمة  عن أبي الزعراء  عن ابن مسعود   [ ص: 327 ] عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " اقتدوا باللذين من بعدي من أصحابي : أبي بكر  وعمر  ، واهتدوا بهدي عمار  ، وتمسكوا بعهد  عبد الله بن مسعود    "   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسين علي بن محمد بن بشران  ، أخبرنا  إسماعيل بن محمد الصفار  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  ، أخبرنا معمر  عن أبي حازم  ، عن سهل بن سعد  أن أحدا  ارتج وعليه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبو بكر  وعثمان ،  فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اثبت أحد ما عليك إلا نبي أو صديق أو شهيد " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت  ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  ، حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج  ، أخبرنا  وكيع  ، حدثنا الأعمش  ، عن عدي بن ثابت ،  عن زر بن حبيش  ، عن علي  قال : عهد إلي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه لا يحبك إلا مؤمن ، ولا يبغضك إلا منافق . 

حدثنا أبو المظفر التميمي  ، أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن عثمان  ، أخبرنا خيثمة بن سليمان ،  حدثنا محمد بن عيسى بن حيان المدائني ،  حدثنا محمد بن الفضل بن عطية ،  عن عبد الله بن مسلم  عن ابن بريدة  عن أبيه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من مات من أصحابي بأرض كان نورهم وقائدهم يوم القيامة   " . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ليغيظ بهم الكفار   ) أي إنما كثرهم وقواهم ليكونوا غيظا للكافرين .   [ ص: 328 ] 

 قال مالك بن أنس    : من أصبح وفي قلبه غيظ على أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقد أصابته هذه الآية . 

 أخبرنا أبو الطيب طاهر بن محمد بن العلاء البغوي  ، حدثنا أبو معمر الفضل بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الإسماعيلي  ، أخبرنا جدي أبو بكر أحمد بن إبراهيم الإسماعيلي  ، أخبرني الهيثم بن خلف الدوري  ، حدثنا المفضل بن غسان بن المفضل العلائي  ، حدثنا  يعقوب بن إبراهيم بن سعد  ، حدثنا عبيدة بن أبي رابطة  عن عبد الرحمن بن زياد  عن  عبد الله بن مغفل المزني  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " الله  الله في أصحابي ، الله الله في أصحابي ، الله الله في أصحابي ، لا تتخذوهم  غرضا بعدي ، فمن أحبهم فبحبي أحبهم ، ومن أبغضهم فببغضي أبغضهم ، ومن  آذاهم فقد آذاني ، ومن آذاني فقد آذى الله ، ومن آذى الله فيوشك أن يأخذه   " . 

 حدثنا أبو المظفر بن محمد بن أحمد بن حامد التميمي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الرحمن بن عثمان بن القاسم  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن خيثمة بن سليمان  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله العبسي القصار  بالكوفة  ، أخبرنا  وكيع بن الجراح  ، عن الأعمش  ، عن أبي صالح  ، عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تسبوا أصحابي ، فوالذي نفسي بيده لو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهبا ما أدرك مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسين الزعفراني  ، حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عروة  ، حدثنا محمد بن الحسين بن محمد بن إشكاب  ، حدثنا شبابة بن سوار  ، حدثنا  فضيل بن مرزوق  عن أبي خباب  عن أبي سليم الهمداني  ، عن أبيه ، عن علي  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن سرك أن تكون من أهل الجنة فإن قوما يتنحلون حبك يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز تراقيهم ،   [ ص: 329 ] نبزهم الرافضة ، فإن أدركتهم فجاهدهم فإنهم مشركون   " ، في إسناد هذا الحديث نظر . 

 قول الله - عز وجل - : ( وعد الله الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات منهم   ) قال ابن جرير     : يعني من الشطء الذي أخرجه الزرع ، وهم الداخلون في الإسلام بعد الزرع  إلى يوم القيامة ، ورد الهاء والميم على معنى الشطء لا على لفظه ، ولذلك لم  يقل : " منه " ( مغفرة وأجرا عظيما ) يعني الجنة . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (381)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْحُجُرَاتِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية9


 سُورَةُ الْحُجُرَاتِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ   ) قَرَأَ يَعْقُوبُ     : " لَا تَقَدَّمُوا " بِفَتْحِ التَّاءِ وَالدَّالِ ، مِنَ التَّقَدُّمِ  أَيْ لَا تَتَقَدَّمُوا ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِضَمِّ التَّاءِ وَكَسْرِ  الدَّالِ ، مِنَ التَّقْدِيمِ ، وَهُوَ لَازِمٌ بِمَعْنَى التَّقَدُّمِ ، [  قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ     ] : تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ : لَا تَقَدَّمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ الْإِمَامِ  وَبَيْنَ يَدَيِ الْأَبِ ، أَيْ لَا تُعَجِّلْ بِالْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ  دُونَهُ ، وَالْمَعْنَى : بَيْنَ الْيَدَيْنِ الْأَمَامُ . وَالْقُدَّامُ :  أَيْ لَا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ أَمْرِهِمَا وَنَهْيِهِمَا .  وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مَعْنَاهُ : رَوَى الشَّعْبِيُّ  عَنْ جَابِرٍ  أَنَّهُ فِي الذَّبْحِ يَوْمَ الْأَضْحَى ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  ،  أَيْ لَا تَذْبَحُوا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَذْبَحَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ نَاسًا ذَبَحُوا قَبْلَ صَلَاةِ  النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ  يُعِيدُوا الذَّبْحَ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانَ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ، حَدَّثْنَا شُعْبَةُ ، عَنْ يَزِيدَ ، عَنِ الشَّعْبِيِّ  ، عَنِ الْبَرَاءِ  قَالَ : خَطَبَنَا النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ ، قَالَ : " إِنَّ  أَوَّلَ مَا نَبْدَأُ بِهِ فِي يَوْمِنَا هَذَا أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ ، ثُمَّ  نَرْجِعَ فَنَنْحَرَ ، فَمَنْ فَعَلَ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ أَصَابَ سُنَّتَنَا ،  وَمَنْ ذَبَحَ قَبْلَ أَنْ نُصَلِّيَ فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ لَحْمٌ عَجَّلَهُ  لِأَهْلِهِ لَيْسَ مِنَ النُّسُكَ   [ ص: 334 ] فِي شَيْءٍ   " . 

 وَرَوَى مَسْرُوقٌ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  أَنَّهُ فِي النَّهْيِ عَنْ صَوْمِ يَوْمِ الشَّكِّ ، أَيْ : لَا تَصُومُوا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصُومَ نَبِيُّكُمْ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُوسَى  ، حَدَّثَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  أَنَّ  ابْنَ جُرَيْجٍ  أَخْبَرَهُمْ عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ  ، أَنَّ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ  أَخْبَرَهُمْ ، أَنَّهُ قَدِمَ رَكْبٌ مِنْ بَنِي تَمِيمٍ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ    : أَمِّرِ الْقَعْقَاعَ مَعْبَدَ بْنَ زُرَارَةَ ،  قَالَ عُمَرُ    : بَلْ أَمِّرِ الْأَقْرَعَ بْنَ حَابِسٍ  ، قَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ    : مَا أَرَدْتَ إِلَّا خِلَافِي ، قَالَ عُمَرُ    : مَا أَرَدْتُ خِلَافَكَ ، فَتَمَارَيَا حَتَّى ارْتَفَعَتْ أَصْوَاتُهُمَا ، فَنَزَلَتْ فِي ذَلِكَ : " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ   " حَتَّى انْقَضَتْ   . 

 وَرَوَاهُ نَافِعٌ  عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي مَلِيكَةَ  ، قَالَ فَنَزَلَتْ : " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ   " إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : " أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ " ، وَزَادَ : قَالَ ابْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ    : فَمَا كَانَ عُمَرُ  يُسْمِعُ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَعْدَ هَذِهِ  الْآيَةَ حَتَّى يَسْتَفْهِمَهُ ، وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، يَعْنِي أَبَا بَكْرٍ    . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    :  نَزَلَتِ الْآيَةُ فِي نَاسٍ كَانُوا يَقُولُونَ : لَوْ أُنْزِلَ فِي كَذَا  ، أَوْ صُنِعَ فِي كَذَا وَكَذَا ، فَكَرِهَ اللَّهُ ذَلِكَ . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    :  لَا تَفْتَاتُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - بِشَيْءٍ حَتَّى يَقْضِيَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَى لِسَانِهِ . 

 وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : يَعْنِي فِي الْقِتَالِ وَشَرَائِعِ الدِّينِ لَا تَقْضُوا أَمْرًا دُونَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ .   [ ص: 335 ] 

 ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) فِي تَضْيِيعِ حَقِّهِ وَمُخَالَفَةِ أَمْرِهِ (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ ) لِأَقْوَالِكُمْ ( عَلِيمٌ ) بِأَفْعَالِكُمْ . 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض أن تحبط أعمالكم وأنتم لا تشعرون   ( 2 ) ) 

 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي ولا تجهروا له بالقول كجهر بعضكم لبعض   ) أمرهم أن يبجلوه ويفخموه ولا يرفعوا أصواتهم عنده ، ولا ينادونه كما ينادي بعضهم بعضا ( أن تحبط أعمالكم   ) لئلا تحبط حسناتكم . وقيل : مخافة أن تحبط حسناتكم ( وأنتم لا تشعرون ) . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا الحسن بن موسى  ، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة  ، عن ثابت البناني  ، عن أنس بن مالك  قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم فوق صوت النبي   " الآية ، جلس  ثابت بن قيس  في بيته وقال : أنا من أهل النار واحتبس عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فسأل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  سعد بن معاذ  فقال : يا أبا عمرو  ما شأن ثابت  أشتكى ؟ فقال سعد :  إنه لجاري وما علمت له شكوى ، قال : فأتاه سعد  فذكر له قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال ثابت    : أنزلت هذه الآية ، ولقد علمتم أني من أرفعكم صوتا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأنا من أهل النار ، فذكر ذلك سعد  للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " بل هو من أهل الجنة " . 

وروي أنه لما نزلت هذه الآية قعد ثابت  في الطريق يبكي ، فمر به عاصم بن عدي  فقال : ما يبكيك يا ثابت ؟  فقال : هذه الآية أتخوف أن تكون نزلت في ، وأنا رفيع الصوت أخاف أن يحبط عملي ، وأن أكون من أهل النار ، فمضى عاصم  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وغلب ثابتا  البكاء ، فأتى امرأته جميلة بنت عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول ،  فقال  لها : إذا دخلت بيت فرسي فشدي علي الضبة بمسمار ، وقال : لا أخرج حتى  يتوفاني الله أو يرضى عني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأتى عاصم  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فأخبره خبره فقال له : اذهب فادعه ، فجاء عاصم  إلى المكان الذي رآه فلم يجده ، فجاء   [ ص: 336 ] إلى  أهله فوجده في بيت الفرس ، فقال له : إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يدعوك ، فقال : اكسر الضبة فكسرها ، فأتيا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما يبكيك يا ثابت ؟  فقال  : أنا صيت وأتخوف أن تكون هذه الآية نزلت في ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : أما ترضى أن تعيش حميدا وتقتل شهيدا وتدخل الجنة ؟ فقال :  رضيت ببشرى الله ورسوله ، ولا أرفع صوتي أبدا على رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - فأنزل الله : ( إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله   ) . 
( إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم   ( 3 ) ) 

 ( إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم عند رسول الله   ) الآية . 

 قال أنس    : فكنا ننظر إلى رجل من أهل الجنة يمشي بين أيدينا ، فلما كان يوم اليمامة  في حرب مسيلمة الكذاب  ، رأى ثابت  من المسلمين بعض الانكسار وانهزمت طائفة منهم ، فقال : أف لهؤلاء ، ثم قال ثابت   لسالم مولى أبي حذيفة :  ما كنا نقاتل أعداء الله مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مثل هذا ، ثم ثبتا وقاتلا حتى قتلا واستشهد ثابت  وعليه  درع ، فرآه رجل من الصحابة بعد موته في المنام وأنه قال له : اعلم أن  فلانا رجل من المسلمين نزع درعي فذهب بها وهي في ناحية من المعسكر عند فرس  يسير في طوله ، وقد وضع على درعي برمة ، فائت خالد بن الوليد  وأخبره حتى يسترد درعي ، وائت أبا بكر  خليفة رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقل له : إن علي دينا حتى يقضى ، وفلان من رقيقي عتيق ، فأخبر الرجل خالدا  فوجد درعه والفرس على ما وصفه له ، فاسترد الدرع ، وأخبر خالد  أبا بكر  بتلك الرؤيا فأجاز أبو بكر  وصيته . 

 قال مالك بن أنس    : لا أعلم وصية أجيزت بعد موت صاحبها إلا هذه . 

قال  أبو هريرة   وابن عباس    : لما نزلت هذه الآية كان أبو بكر  لا يكلم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا كأخي السرار  [ ص: 337 ]   . 

 وقال ابن الزبير    : لما نزلت هذه الآية ما حدث عمر  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد ذلك فيسمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كلامه حتى يستفهمه مما يخفض صوته ، فأنزل الله تعالى : " إن الذين يغضون أصواتهم   " ، يخفضون ( أصواتهم عند رسول الله   ) إجلالا له ( أولئك الذين امتحن الله قلوبهم للتقوى   ) اختبرها وأخلصها كما يمتحن الذهب بالنار فيخرج خالصه ( لهم مغفرة وأجر عظيم ) . 
( إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون   ( 4 ) ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم لكان خيرا لهم والله غفور رحيم   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات   ) قرأ العامة بضم الجيم ، وقرأ أبو جعفر  بفتح الجيم ، وهما لغتان ، وهي جمع الحجر ، والحجر جمع الحجرة فهي جمع الجمع . 

 قال ابن عباس    : بعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سرية إلى بني العنبر  وأمر عليهم عيينة بن حصن الفزاري  ، فلما علموا أنه توجه نحوهم هربوا وتركوا عيالهم ، فسباهم عيينة بن حصن  وقدم  بهم على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فجاء بعد ذلك رجالهم يفدون  الذراري ، فقدموا وقت الظهيرة ، ووافقوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  قائلا في أهله ، فلما رأتهم الذراري أجهشوا إلى آبائهم يبكون ، وكان لكل  امرأة من نساء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - [ حجرة ، فعجلوا أن يخرج  إليهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] ، فجعلوا ينادون : يا محمد  اخرج إلينا ، حتى أيقظوه من نومه ، فخرج إليهم فقالوا : يا محمد  فادنا عيالنا ، فنزل جبريل  عليه  السلام فقال : إن الله يأمرك أن تجعل بينك وبينهم رجلا فقال لهم رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أترضون أن يكون بيني وبينكم سبرة بن عمرو  ، وهو على دينكم ؟ فقالوا : نعم ، فقال سبرة    : أنا لا أحكم بينهم إلا وعمي شاهد ، وهو الأعور بن بشامة  ، فرضوا به ، فقال الأعور     : أرى أن تفادي نصفهم وتعتق نصفهم ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - : قد رضيت ، ففادى نصفهم وأعتق نصفهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى :   " إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون   " ، وصفهم بالجهل وقلة العقل . 

 ( ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم لكان خيرا لهم   ) قال مقاتل    : لكان خيرا لهم لأنك كنت تعتقهم جميعا وتطلقهم بلا فداء ( والله غفور رحيم ) . 

 [ ص: 338 ] وقال قتادة    : نزلت في ناس من أعراب بني تميم  جاءوا إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنادوا على الباب . 

 ويروى ذلك عن جابر  قال : جاءت بنو تميم  فنادوا على الباب : اخرج إلينا يا محمد  ،  فإن مدحنا زين ، وذمنا شين ، فخرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يقول :  إنما ذلكم الله الذي مدحه زين وذمه شين ، فقالوا : نحن ناس من بني تميم  جئنا  بشعرائنا وخطبائنا لنشاعرك ونفاخرك ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  " ما بالشعر بعثت ولا بالفخار أمرت ، ولكن هاتوا " ، فقام شاب منهم فذكر  فضله وفضل قومه ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لثابت بن قيس بن شماس  ، وكان خطيب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " قم فأجبه " ، فأجابه ، وقام شاعرهم فذكر أبياتا ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لحسان بن ثابت    : " أجبه " فأجابه . فقام الأقرع بن حابس  ، فقال : إن محمدا  لمؤتى  له والله ما أدري هذا الأمر ، تكلم خطيبنا فكان خطيبهم أحسن قولا ، وتكلم  شاعرنا فكان شاعرهم أشعر وأحسن قولا ، ثم دنا من النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فقال : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنك رسول الله ، فقال له النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ما يضرك ما كان قبل هذا " ثم أعطاهم رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكساهم ، وقد كان تخلف في ركابهم عمرو بن الأهتم  لحداثة  سنه ، فأعطاه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مثل ما أعطاهم ، وأزرى به  بعضهم وارتفعت الأصوات وكثر اللغط عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  فنزل فيهم : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا ترفعوا أصواتكم " الآيات الأربع إلى  قوله : " غفور رحيم " . 

وقال  زيد بن أرقم :  جاء  ناس من العرب إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال بعضهم لبعض : انطلقوا  بنا إلى هذا الرجل فإن يكن نبيا فنحن أسعد الناس به ، وإن يكن ملكا نعش في  جنابه ، فجاءوا فجعلوا ينادونه ، يا محمد  يا محمد  ، فأنزل الله : " إن الذين ينادونك من وراء الحجرات أكثرهم لا يعقلون ولو أنهم صبروا حتى تخرج إليهم لكان خيرا لهم والله غفور رحيم   .
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين   ( 6 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا   ) الآية ، نزلت في الوليد   [ ص: 339 ] بن عقبة بن أبي معيط  ، بعثه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى بني المصطلق  بعد  الوقعة مصدقا ، وكان بينه وبينهم عداوة في الجاهلية ، فلما سمع به القوم  تلقوه تعظيما لأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فحدثه الشيطان أنهم  يريدون قتله فهابهم فرجع من الطريق إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فقال : إن بني المصطلق  قد  منعوا صدقاتهم وأرادوا قتلي ، فغضب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهم  أن يغزوهم ، فبلغ القوم رجوعه فأتوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  فقالوا : يا رسول الله سمعنا برسولك فخرجنا نتلقاه ونكرمه ونؤدي إليه ما  قبلناه من حق الله - عز وجل - ، فبدا له الرجوع ، فخشينا أنه إنما رده من  الطريق كتاب جاءه منك لغضب غضبته علينا ، وإنا نعوذ بالله من غضبه وغضب  رسوله ، فاتهمهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وبعث خالد بن الوليد  إليهم  خفية في عسكر وأمره أن يخفي عليهم قدومه ، وقال له : انظر فإن رأيت منهم  ما يدل على إيمانهم فخذ منهم زكاة أموالهم ، وإن لم تر ذلك فاستعمل فيهم ما  يستعمل في الكفار ، ففعل ذلك خالد  ،  ووافاهم فسمع منهم أذان صلاتي المغرب والعشاء ، فأخذ منهم صدقاتهم ، ولم  ير منهم إلا الطاعة والخير ، فانصرف إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  وأخبره الخبر ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن جاءكم فاسق   ) يعني الوليد بن عقبة    ( بنبأ ) بخبر ( فتبينوا أن تصيبوا   ) كي لا تصيبوا بالقتل والقتال ( قوما ) برآء ( بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين   ) من إصابتكم بالخطأ .
( واعلموا  أن فيكم رسول الله لو يطيعكم في كثير من الأمر لعنتم ولكن الله حبب إليكم  الإيمان وزينه في قلوبكم وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان أولئك هم  الراشدون   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( واعلموا أن فيكم رسول الله   ) فاتقوا الله أن تقولوا باطلا أو تكذبوه ، فإن الله يخبره ويعرفه أحوالكم فتفتضحوا ( لو يطيعكم ) أي الرسول ( في كثير من الأمر   ) مما تخبرونه به فيحكم برأيكم ( لعنتم ) لأثمتم وهلكتم ، والعنت : الإثم والهلاك . ( ولكن الله حبب إليكم الإيمان   ) فجعله أحب الأديان إليكم ( وزينه ) حسنه ( في قلوبكم ) حتى اخترتموه ، وتطيعون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( وكره إليكم الكفر والفسوق   ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد الكذب ( والعصيان ) جميع معاصي الله . ثم عاد من الخطاب إلى الخبر ، وقال : ( أولئك هم الراشدون   ) المهتدون .
[ ص: 340 ]   ( فضلا من الله ونعمة والله عليم حكيم   ( 8 ) وإن  طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما فإن بغت إحداهما على الأخرى  فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيء إلى أمر الله فإن فاءت فأصلحوا بينهما بالعدل  وأقسطوا إن الله يحب المقسطين   ( 9 ) ) 

 ( فضلا ) أي كان هذا فضلا ( من الله ونعمة والله عليم حكيم   ) . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما   ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا مسدد ،  حدثنا معتمر  قال : سمعت أبي يقول : إن أنسا  قال : قيل للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لو أتيت عبد الله بن أبي  ،  فانطلق إليه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وركب حمارا وانطلق المسلمون  يمشون معه ، وهي أرض سبخة ، فلما أتاه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال :  إليك عني ، والله لقد آذاني نتن حمارك ، فقال رجل من الأنصار منهم : والله  لحمار رسول الله أطيب ريحا منك ، فغضب لعبد الله رجل من قومه فتشاتما ،  فغضب لكل واحد منهما أصحابه ، فكان بينهم ضرب بالجريد والأيدي والنعال ،  فبلغنا أنها نزلت : " وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما " . 

ويروى أنها لما نزلت قرأها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فاصطلحوا وكف بعضهم عن بعض . 

 وقال قتادة    : نزلت في  رجلين من الأنصار كانت بينهما مداراة في حق بينهما ، فقال أحدهما للآخر :  لآخذن حقي منك عنوة ، لكثرة عشيرته ، وإن الآخر دعاه ليحاكمه إلى نبي الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأبى أن يتبعه ، فلم يزل الأمر بينهما حتى تدافعوا  وتناول بعضهم بعضا بالأيدي والنعال ، ولم يكن قتال بالسيوف . 

 وقال سفيان  عن  السدي    : كانت امرأة من الأنصار يقال لها أم زيد  تحت  رجل ، وكان بينها وبين زوجها شيء فرقي بها إلى علية وحبسها ، فبلغ ذلك  قومها فجاءوا ، وجاء قومه فاقتتلوا بالأيدي والنعال ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل -  : " وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما   " بالدعاء إلى حكم كتاب الله والرضا بما فيه لهما وعليهما   ( فإن بغت إحداهما   ) تعدت إحداهما ،   [ ص: 341 ]   ( على الأخرى   ) وأبت الإجابة إلى حكم كتاب الله ( فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيء   ) ترجع ( إلى أمر الله   ) في كتابه ( فإن فاءت   ) رجعت إلى الحق ( فأصلحوا بينهما بالعدل   ) بحملهما على الإنصاف والرضا بحكم الله ( وأقسطوا ) اعدلوا ( إن الله يحب المقسطين ) .


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (382)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ ق 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية 5


( إنما المؤمنون إخوة فأصلحوا بين أخويكم واتقوا الله لعلكم ترحمون   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( إنما المؤمنون إخوة   ) في الدين والولاية ( فأصلحوا بين أخويكم   ) إذا اختلفا واقتتلا ، قرأ يعقوب    " بين إخوتكم " بالتاء على الجمع ( واتقوا الله ) فلا تعصوه ولا تخالفوا أمره ( لعلكم ترحمون ) . 

 [ أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي    ] ، أخبرنا أبو محمد الحسين بن أحمد المخلدي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن إسحاق السراج ،  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد  ، حدثنا الليث  ، عن عقيل  ، عن الزهري  ، عن سالم  ، عن أبيه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " المسلم  أخو المسلم لا يظلمه ولا يشتمه ، من كان في حاجة أخيه كان الله في حاجته ،  ومن فرج عن مسلم كربة فرج الله بها عنه كربة من كرب يوم القيامة ، ومن ستر  مسلما ستره الله يوم القيامة   " . 

 وفي هاتين الآيتين دليل على أن البغي لا يزيل اسم الإيمان ، لأن الله تعالى سماهم إخوة مؤمنين مع كونهم باغين ، يدل عليه ما روي عن  الحارث الأعور  أن  علي بن أبي طالب     - رضي الله عنه - سئل - وهو القدوة - في قتال أهل البغي ، عن أهل الجمل  وصفين : أمشركون هم ؟ فقال : لا ، من الشرك فروا ، فقيل : أمنافقون هم ؟  فقال : لا ، إن المنافقين لا يذكرون الله إلا قليلا ، قيل : فما حالهم ؟  قال : إخواننا بغوا علينا . 

والباغي في الشرع هو الخارج على الإمام العدل ، فإذا اجتمعت طائفة لهم قوة ومنعة فامتنعوا عن طاعة الإمام العدل بتأويل محتمل ، ونصبوا إماما فالحكم فيهم أن يبعث الإمام إليهم ويدعوهم   [ ص: 342 ] إلى طاعته ، فإن أظهروا مظلمة أزالها عنهم ، وإن لم يذكروا مظلمة ، وأصروا على بغيهم ، قاتلهم الإمام حتى يفيئوا إلى طاعته ، ثم الحكم في قتالهم أن لا يتبع مدبرهم ولا يقتل أسيرهم ، ولا يذفف على جريحهم ، نادى منادي علي    - رضي الله عنه - يوم الجمل : ألا لا يتبع مدبر ولا يذفف على جريح   . وأتي علي    - رضي الله عنه - يوم صفين  بأسير  فقال له : لا أقتلك صبرا إني أخاف الله رب العالمين . وما أتلفت إحدى  الطائفتين على الأخرى في حال القتال من نفس أو مال فلا ضمان عليه . 

 قال ابن شهاب    : كانت  في تلك الفتنة دماء يعرف في بعضها القاتل والمقتول ، وأتلف فيها أموال  كثيرة ، ثم صار الناس إلى أن سكنت الحرب بينهم ، وجرى الحكم عليهم ، فما  علمته اقتص من أحد ولا أغرم مالا أتلفه . 

 أما من لم يجتمع فيهم هذه الشرائط الثلاث بأن كانوا جماعة قليلين لا منعة  لهم ، أو لم يكن لهم تأويل ، أو لم ينصبوا إماما ، فلا يتعرض لهم إن لم  ينصبوا قتالا ولم يتعرضوا للمسلمين ، فإن فعلوا فهم كقطاع الطريق . 

روي أن عليا    - رضي الله عنه - سمع رجلا يقول في ناحية المسجد : لا حكم إلا لله تعالى ، فقال علي :  كلمة  حق أريد بها باطل ، لكم علينا ثلاث : لا نمنعكم مساجد الله أن تذكروا فيها  اسم الله ، ولا نمنعكم الفيء ما دامت أيديكم مع أيدينا ، ولا نبدؤكم بقتال  .
( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من  نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب بئس  الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ومن لم يتب فأولئك هم الظالمون   ( 11 ) ) 

 وقوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم   ) الآية ، قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في  ثابت بن قيس بن شماس  وذلك  أنه كان في أذنه وقر ، فكان إذا أتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقد  سبقوه بالمجلس أوسعوا له حتى يجلس إلى جنبه ، فيسمع ما يقول ، فأقبل ذات  يوم وقد فاتته [ ركعة من صلاة   [ ص: 343 ] الفجر  ] ، فلما انصرف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الصلاة أخذ أصحابه  مجالسهم ، فضن كل رجل بمجلسه فلا يكاد يوسع أحد لأحد ، فكان الرجل إذا جاء  فلم يجد مجلسا يجلس فيه قام قائما كما هو ، فلما فرغ ثابت  من  الصلاة أقبل نحو رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يتخطى رقاب الناس ،  ويقول : تفسحوا تفسحوا ، فجعلوا يتفسحون له حتى انتهى إلى رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - وبينه وبينه رجل ، فقال له : تفسح ، فقال الرجل : قد أصبت  مجلسا فاجلس ، فجلس ثابت  خلفه مغضبا ، فلما انجلت الظلمة غمز ثابت  الرجل ، فقال : من هذا ؟ قال : أنا فلان ، فقال ثابت    : ابن فلانة ، وذكر أما له كان يعير بها في الجاهلية ، فنكس الرجل رأسه واستحيا ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

 وقال الضحاك    : نزلت في وفد بني تميم  الذين ذكرناهم ، كانوا يستهزءون بفقراء أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مثل عمار  وخباب  وبلال  وصهيب  وسلمان   وسالم مولى أبي حذيفة  ، لما رأوا من رثاثة حالهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى في الذين آمنوا منهم : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا يسخر قوم من قوم   ) أي رجال من رجال . و " القوم " : اسم يجمع الرجال والنساء ، وقد يختص بجمع الرجال ( عسى أن يكونوا خيرا منهم ولا نساء من نساء عسى أن يكن خيرا منهن   ) . 

 روي عن أنس  أنها نزلت في نساء رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حين عيرن أم سلمة  بالقصر . 

 وعن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : أنها نزلت في  صفية بنت حيي بن أخطب  ، قال لها النساء : يهودية بنت يهوديين . ( ولا تلمزوا أنفسكم   ) أي لا يعب بعضكم بعضا ، ولا يطعن بعضكم على بعض ( ولا تنابزوا بالألقاب   ) التنابز : التفاعل من النبز ، وهو اللقب ، وهو أن يدعى الإنسان بغير ما سمي به . 

 قال عكرمة    : هو قول الرجل للرجل : يا فاسق يا منافق يا كافر . 

وقال الحسن    : كان اليهودي والنصراني يسلم ، فيقال له بعد إسلامه يا يهودي يا نصراني ، فنهوا عن ذلك   .   [ ص: 344 ] 

قال عطاء    : هو أن تقول لأخيك : يا كلب يا حمار يا خنزير   . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  قال : " التنابز بالألقاب   " : أن يكون الرجل عمل السيئات ثم تاب عنها فنهي أن يعير بما سلف من عمله . 

  ( بئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان    ) . أي بئس الاسم أن يقول : يا يهودي أو يا فاسق بعد ما آمن وتاب ، وقيل  معناه : إن من فعل ما نهي عنه من السخرية واللمز والنبز فهو فاسق ، وبئس  الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان ، فلا تفعلوا ذلك فتستحقوا اسم الفسوق ( ومن لم يتب   ) من ذلك ( فأولئك هم الظالمون ) .
( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن إن بعض الظن إثم ولا تجسسوا ولا  يغتب بعضكم بعضا أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه واتقوا الله إن  الله تواب رحيم   ( 12 ) ) 

 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن   ) قيل : نزلت الآية في رجلين اغتابا رفيقهما ، وذلك أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا غزا أو سافر ضم الرجل المحتاج  إلى رجلين موسرين يخدمهما ، ويتقدم لهما إلى المنزل فيهيئ لهما ما يصلحهما  من الطعام والشراب ، فضم سلمان الفارسي  إلى رجلين في بعض أسفاره ، فتقدم سلمان  إلى  المنزل فغلبته عيناه فنام فلم يهيئ لهما شيئا ، فلما قدما قالا له : ما  صنعت شيئا ؟ قال : لا ، غلبتني عيناي ، قالا له : انطلق إلى رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاطلب لنا منه طعاما ، فجاء سلمان  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسأله طعاما ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : انطلق إلى أسامة بن زيد ،  وقل له : إن كان عنده فضل من طعام وإدام فليعطك ، وكان أسامة  خازن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وعلى رحله ، فأتاه فقال : ما عندي شيء ، فرجع سلمان  إليهما وأخبرهما ، فقالا كان عند أسامة  طعام ولكن بخل ، فبعثا سلمان  إلى طائفة من الصحابة فلم يجد عندهم شيئا ، فلما رجع قالا لو بعثناك إلى بئر سميحة لغار ماؤها ، ثم انطلقا يتجسسان ، هل عند أسامة  ما  أمر لهما به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ فلما جاءا إلى رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال لهما : " ما لي أرى خضرة اللحم في أفواهكما " ،  قالا والله يا رسول الله ما تناولنا يومنا هذا لحما ، قال : بل ظللتم  تأكلون لحم سلمان   [ ص: 345 ] وأسامة  ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا اجتنبوا كثيرا من الظن   " ، وأراد : أن يظن بأهل الخير سوءا ( إن بعض الظن إثم   ) قال  سفيان الثوري    : الظن ظنان : أحدهما إثم ، وهو أن تظن وتتكلم به ، والآخر ليس بإثم وهو أن تظن ولا تتكلم . 

 ( ولا تجسسوا   ) التجسس   : هو البحث عن عيوب الناس ، نهى الله تعالى عن البحث عن المستور من أمور الناس وتتبع عوراتهم حتى لا يظهر على ما ستره الله منها . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  ، عن  أبي الزناد  ، عن  الأعرج  ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إياكم والظن فإن الظن أكذب الحديث ، ولا تجسسوا ، ولا تنافسوا ، ولا تحاسدوا ، ولا تباغضوا ، ولا تدابروا ، وكونوا عباد الله إخوانا   " 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن محمد بن علي بن الحسن الطوسي  بها ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن محمد بن إبراهيم الإسفراييني ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن إبراهيم الإسماعيلي  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن ناجية  ، حدثنا  يحيى بن أكثم  ، أخبرنا الفضل بن موسى الشيباني  ، عن الحسين بن واقد  ، عن أوفى بن دلهم  ، عن نافع  ، عن ابن عمر    - رضي الله عنه - ما أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " يا  معشر من آمن بلسانه ولم يفض الإيمان إلى قلبه ، لا تغتابوا المسلمين ولا  تتبعوا عوراتهم ، فإنه من تتبع عورات المسلمين ، يتتبع الله عورته ، ومن  يتتبع الله عورته يفضحه ولو في جوف رحله   " . 

 قال : ونظر ابن عمر  يوما إلى الكعبة  فقال : ما أعظمك وأعظم حرمتك ، والمؤمن أعظم عند الله حرمة منك . 

وقال  زيد بن وهب    : قيل  لابن مسعود    : هل لك في الوليد بن عقبة  تقطر لحيته خمرا ، فقال : إنا قد نهينا عن التجسس ، فإن يظهر لنا شيء نأخذه به   ( ولا يغتب بعضكم بعضا   ) يقول :   [ ص: 346 ] لا يتناول بعضكم بعضا بظهر الغيب بما يسوءه مما هو فيه . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  ، عن العلاء بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أتدرون  ما الغيبة ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : ذكرك أخاك بما يكره ، قيل :  أفرأيت إن كان في أخي ما أقول ؟ قال : إن كان فيه ما تقول فقد اغتبته ،  وإن لم يكن فيه ما تقول فقد بهته   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة ،  أخبرنا أبو الطاهر الحارثي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  ، عن المثنى بن الصباح  ، عن عمرو بن شعيب  ، عن أبيه ، عن جده أنهم  ذكروا عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجلا فقالوا : لا يأكل حتى  يطعم ، ولا يرحل حتى يرحل ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "  اغتبتموه " فقالوا : إنما حدثنا بما فيه ، قال : " حسبك إذا ذكرت أخاك بما  فيه " . 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا فكرهتموه   ) قال مجاهد     : لما قيل لهم " أيحب أحدكم أن يأكل لحم أخيه ميتا " قالوا : لا ، قيل : (  فكرهتموه ) أي فكما كرهتم هذا فاجتنبوا ذكره بالسوء غائبا . 

 قال الزجاج    : تأويله : إن ذكرك من لم يحضرك بسوء بمنزلة أكل لحم أخيك ، وهو ميت لا يحس بذلك . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني ابن فنجويه  ، حدثنا ابن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا الفريابي  ، حدثنا محمد بن المصفى  ، حدثنا أبو المغيرة عبد القدوس بن الحجاج  ، حدثني  صفوان بن عمرو  ، حدثنا  راشد بن سعد  وعبد الرحمن بن جبير  ، عن أنس بن مالك  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لما  عرج بي مررت بقوم لهم أظفار من نحاس يخمشون بها وجوههم ولحومهم ، فقلت :  من هؤلاء يا جبريل ؟ فقال : هؤلاء الذين يأكلون لحوم الناس ويقعون في  أعراضهم   "   [ ص: 347 ]   . 

قال ميمون بن سياه     : بينا أنا نائم إذا أنا بجيفة زنجي وقائل يقول : كل ، قلت : يا عبد الله  ولم آكل ؟ قال : بما اغتبت عبد فلان ، فقلت : والله ما ذكرت فيه خيرا ولا  شرا ، قال : لكنك استمعت ورضيت به ، فكان ميمون  لا يغتاب أحدا ولا يدع أحدا يغتاب عنده أحدا . 

  ( واتقوا الله إن الله تواب رحيم   ) .
( يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير   ( 13 ) ) 

 (   ( يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى   ) الآية . قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في  ثابت بن قيس  ، وقوله للرجل الذي لم يفسح له : ابن فلانة ، يعيره بأمه ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : من الذاكر فلانة ؟ فقال ثابت :  أنا يا رسول الله ، فقال : انظر في وجوه القوم فنظر فقال : ما رأيت يا ثابت  ؟ قال : رأيت أبيض وأحمر وأسود ، قال : فإنك لا تفضلهم إلا في الدين والتقوى ، فنزلت في ثابت  هذه الآية ، وفي الذي لم يتفسح : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قيل لكم تفسحوا في المجالس فافسحوا   " ( المجادلة - 11 ) . 

 وقال مقاتل    : لما كان يوم فتح مكة  أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بلالا  حتى علا ظهر الكعبة  وأذن ، فقال عتاب بن أسيد بن أبي العيص    : الحمد لله الذي قبض أبي حتى لم ير هذا اليوم ، وقال الحارث بن هشام    : أما وجد محمد  غير هذا الغراب الأسود مؤذنا ، وقال  سهيل بن عمرو    : إن يرد الله شيئا يغيره . وقال أبو سفيان    : إني لا أقول شيئا أخاف أن يخبر به رب السماء ، فأتى جبريل  فأخبر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بما قالوا ، فدعاهم وسألهم عما قالوا فأقروا فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية وزجرهم عن التفاخر بالأنساب والتكاثر بالأموال والإزراء بالفقراء فقال : 

 ( يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى   ) يعني آدم  وحواء  أي إنكم متساوون في النسب . ( وجعلناكم شعوبا   ) جمع شعب بفتح الشين ، وهي رءوس القبائل مثل ربيعة  ومضر  والأوس  والخزرج ،  سموا  شعوبا لتشعبهم واجتماعهم ، كشعب أغصان الشجر ، والشعب من الأضداد يقال :  شعب ، أي : جمع ، وشعب أي : فرق . ( وقبائل ) وهي دون الشعوب ، واحدتها  قبيلة وهي كبكر  من ربيعة  وتميم  من مضر ،  ودون القبائل العمائر ، واحدتها عمارة ، بفتح العين ، وهم كشيبان  من بكر  ، ودارم  من تميم  ، ودون العمائر البطون ، واحدتها بطن ، وهم كبني غالب  ولؤي  من قريش   [ ص: 348 ] ودون البطون الأفخاذ واحدتها فخذ ، وهم كبني هاشم وأمية  من بني لؤي  ، ثم الفصائل والعشائر واحدتها فصيلة وعشيرة ، وليس بعد العشيرة حي يوصف به . 

 وقيل : الشعوب من العجم ، والقبائل من العرب ، والأسباط من بني إسرائيل . 

 وقال أبو روق    : " الشعوب " الذين لا يعتزون إلى أحد ، بل ينتسبون إلى المدائن والقرى ، " والقبائل " : العرب الذين ينتسبون إلى آبائهم . 

 ( لتعارفوا ) ليعرف بعضكم بعضا في قرب النسب وبعده ، لا ليتفاخروا . ثم أخبر أن أرفعهم منزلة عند الله أتقاهم فقال : 

 ( إن أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم إن الله عليم خبير   ) قال قتادة  في هذه الآية : إن أكرم الكرم التقوى ، وألأم اللؤم الفجور . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي الهيثم الترابي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن حمويه  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن خزيم الشاشي  ، حدثنا عبد بن حميد ،  حدثنا يونس بن محمد ،  حدثنا  سلام بن أبي مطيع  ، عن قتادة  ، عن الحسن  ، عن سمرة بن جندب  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " الحسب المال ، والكرم التقوى "   . 

وقال ابن عباس    : كرم الدنيا الغنى ، وكرم الآخرة التقوى   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي الهيثم  ، أنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حمويه  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن خزيم  ، حدثنا عبد بن حميد  ، أخبرنا الضحاك بن مخلد  ، عن موسى بن عبيدة  ، عن  عبد الله بن دينار  ، عن ابن عمر  أن  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - طاف يوم الفتح على راحلته يستلم الأركان  بمحجنه ، فلما خرج لم يجد مناخا ، فنزل على أيدي الرجال ، ثم قام فخطبهم  فحمد الله وأثنى عليه ، وقال : " الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنكم عبية الجاهلية  وتكبرها [ بآبائها ] ، الناس رجلان بر تقي كريم على الله ، وفاجر شقي هين  على الله [ ص: 349 ] ثم تلا " يا أيها الناس إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى " ، ثم قال : أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله لي ولكم " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  محمد هو ابن سلام  حدثنا عبدة  عن عبيد الله  ، عن سعيد بن أبي سعيد  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سئل  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أي الناس أكرم ؟ قال : أكرمهم عند الله  أتقاهم ، قالوا : ليس عن هذا نسألك ، قال : فأكرم الناس يوسف  نبي  الله ابن نبي الله ابن نبي الله ابن خليل الله . قالوا : ليس عن هذا نسألك  ، قال : فعن معادن العرب تسألوني ؟ قالوا : نعم ، قال : " فخياركم في  الجاهلية خياركم في الإسلام إذا فقهوا " . 

أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا  عمرو الناقد  ، حدثنا كثير بن هشام  ، حدثنا جعفر بن برقان  ، عن يزيد بن الأصم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن الله لا ينظر إلى صوركم وأموالكم ، ولكن ينظر إلى قلوبكم وأعمالكم   " . 
( قالت  الأعراب آمنا قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم  وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله لا يلتكم من أعمالكم شيئا إن الله غفور رحيم   ( 14 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( قالت الأعراب آمنا   ) الآية ، نزلت في نفر من بني أسد بن خزيمة  قدموا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في سنة جدبة فأظهروا الإسلام ولم يكونوا مؤمنين في السر ، فأفسدوا طرق المدينة  بالعذرات  وأغلوا أسعارها وكانوا يغدون ويروحون إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ويقولون : أتتك العرب بأنفسها على ظهور رواحلها ، وجئناك بالأثقال والعيال  والذراري ، ولم نقاتلك كما قاتلك بنو فلان وبنو فلان ، يمنون على النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ويريدون الصدقة ، ويقولون : أعطنا ، فأنزل الله  فيهم هذه الآية .   [ ص: 350 ] 

 وقال  السدي    : نزلت في الأعراب الذين ذكرهم الله في سورة الفتح ، وهم أعراب جهينة  ومزينة  وأسلم  وأشجع  وغفار  ، كانوا يقولون : آمنا ليأمنوا على أنفسهم وأموالهم ، فلما استنفروا إلى الحديبية  تخلفوا ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - " قالت الأعراب آمنا " صدقنا . 

 ( قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا   ) انقدنا واستسلمنا مخافة القتل والسبي ( ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم   ) فأخبر أن حقيقة الإيمان التصديق بالقلب ، وأن الإقرار باللسان وإظهار شرائعه بالأبدان لا يكون إيمانا دون التصديق بالقلب والإخلاص . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا محمد بن غرير الزهري  ، حدثنا يعقوب بن إبراهيم  ، عن أبيه ، عن صالح  ، عن ابن شهاب  ، أخبرني عامر بن سعد  ، عن أبيه قال : أعطى  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رهطا وأنا جالس فيهم ، قال : فترك رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيهم رجلا لم يعطه وهو أعجبهم إلي ، فقمت إلى  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - [ فساررته ] ، فقلت : ما لك عن فلان ؟  والله إني لأراه مؤمنا ، قال : أو مسلما ، قال : فسكت قليلا ثم غلبني ما  أعلم منه ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ما لك عن فلان فوالله إني لأراه مؤمنا ؟  قال : أو مسلما ، قال : " إني لأعطي الرجل وغيره أحب إلي منه خشية أن يكب  في النار على وجهه " . 

فالإسلام هو الدخول في السلم وهو الانقياد والطاعة ،  يقال : أسلم الرجل إذا دخل في السلم كما يقال : أشتى الرجل إذا دخل في  الشتاء ، وأصاف إذا دخل في الصيف ، وأربع إذا دخل في الربيع ، فمن الإسلام  ما هو طاعة على الحقيقة باللسان ، والأبدان والجنان ، كقوله - عز وجل - لإبراهيم  عليه السلام : " أسلم قال أسلمت لرب العالمين " ( البقرة - 131 ) ، ومنه ما هو انقياد باللسان دون القلب ، وذلك قوله : ( ولكن قولوا أسلمنا ولما يدخل الإيمان في قلوبكم   ) . 

 ( وإن تطيعوا الله ورسوله   ) ظاهرا وباطنا سرا وعلانية . قال ابن عباس  تخلصوا الإيمان ( لا يلتكم ) قرأ أبو عمرو     " يألتكم " بالألف لقوله تعالى : " وما ألتناهم " ( الطور - 21 )  والآخرون بغير ألف ، وهما لغتان ، معناهما : لا ينقصكم ، يقال : ألت يألت  ألتا ولات يليت ليتا إذا نقص ،   [ ص: 351 ]   ( من أعمالكم شيئا   ) أي لا ينقص من ثواب أعمالكم شيئا ( إن الله غفور رحيم ) .
( إنما المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ثم لم يرتابوا وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله أولئك هم الصادقون   ( 15 ) قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم والله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض والله بكل شيء عليم   ( 16 ) يمنون عليك أن أسلموا قل لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم بل الله يمن عليكم أن هداكم للإيمان إن كنتم صادقين   ( 17 ) إن الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض والله بصير بما تعملون   ( 18 ) ) 

 ثم بين حقيقة الإيمان ، فقال : ( إنما المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله ثم لم يرتابوا   ) لم يشكوا في دينهم ( وجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل الله أولئك هم الصادقون   ) في إيمانهم . 

 فلما نزلت هاتان الآيتان أتت الأعراب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يحلفون بالله إنهم مؤمنون صادقون ، وعرف الله غير ذلك منهم ، فأنزل الله -  عز وجل - : 

 ( قل أتعلمون الله بدينكم   ) والتعليم هاهنا بمعنى الإعلام ، ولذلك قال : " بدينكم " وأدخل الباء فيه ، يقول : أتخبرون الله بدينكم الذي أنتم عليه ( والله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض والله بكل شيء عليم   ) لا يحتاج إلى إخباركم . 

 ( يمنون عليك أن أسلموا قل لا تمنوا علي إسلامكم   ) أي بإسلامكم ( بل الله يمن عليكم أن هداكم للإيمان   ) وفي مصحف عبد الله    " إذ هداكم للإيمان " ( إن كنتم صادقين ) إنكم مؤمنون . 

 ( إن الله يعلم غيب السماوات والأرض والله بصير بما تعملون   ) قرأ ابن كثير    " يعملون " بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء .
 سُورَةُ ق 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( ق وَالْقُرْآنِ الْمَجِيدِ   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( ق ) [ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : هُوَ قَسَمٌ ، وَقِيلَ : ] هُوَ اسْمٌ لِلسُّورَةِ ، وَقِيلَ هُوَ اسْمٌ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الْقُرْآنِ . 

 وَقَالَ الْقُرَظِيُّ    : هُوَ مِفْتَاحُ اسْمِهِ " الْقَدِيرِ " ، وَ " الْقَادِرِ " وَ " الْقَاهِرِ " وَ " الْقَرِيبِ " وَ " الْقَابِضِ " . 

 وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ     : هُوَ جَبَلٌ مُحِيطٌ بِالْأَرْضِ مِنْ زُمُرُّدَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ ، مِنْهُ  خُضْرَةُ السَّمَاءِ وَالسَّمَاءُ مَقْبِيَّةٌ عَلَيْهِ ، وَعَلَيْهِ  كَتِفَاهَا ، وَيُقَالُ هُوَ وَرَاءِ الْحِجَابِ الَّذِي تَغِيبُ الشَّمْسُ  مِنْ وَرَائِهِ بِمَسِيرَةِ سَنَةٍ . 

 وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ ، أَوْ قُضِيَ مَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ ، كَمَا قَالُوا فِي حم . 

 ( وَالْقُرْآنِ الْمَجِيدِ   ) الشَّرِيفِ الْكَرِيمِ عَلَى اللَّهِ ، الْكَثِيرِ الْخَيْرِ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي جَوَابِ الْقَسَمِ ، فَقَالَ أَهْلُ الْكُوفَةِ    : جَوَابُهُ : " بَلْ عَجِبُوا " ، وَقِيلَ : جَوَابُهُ مَحْذُوفٌ ،   [ ص: 356 ] مَجَازُهُ  : وَالْقُرْآنِ الْمَجِيدِ لَتُبْعَثُنَّ . وَقِيلَ : جَوَابُهُ قَوْلُهُ :  " مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ " . وَقِيلَ : " قَدْ عَلِمْنَا "  وَجَوَابَاتُ الْقَسَمِ سَبْعَةٌ : " إِنَّ " الشَّدِيدَةُ كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَالْفَجْرِ   - إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ   " ( الْفَجْرِ - 14 ) ، وَ " مَا " النَّفْيِ كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَالضُّحَى   - مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ   " ( الضُّحَى - 1 - 3 ) ، وَ " اللَّامُ " الْمَفْتُوحَةُ كَقَوْلِهِ : " فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَسْأَلَنَّهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ   " ( الْحِجْرِ - 92 ) وَ " إِنْ " الْخَفِيفَةُ كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " إِنْ كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ   " ( الشُّعَرَاءِ - 38 ) وَ " لَا " كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَا يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَمُوتُ   " ( النَّحْلِ - 38 ) ، وَ " قَدْ " كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا   - قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا   " ( الشَّمْسِ - 1 - 9 ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (383)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ ق 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية 32


( بل عجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم فقال الكافرون هذا شيء عجيب   ( 2 ) أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا ذلك رجع بعيد   ( 3 ) قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض منهم وعندنا كتاب حفيظ   ( 4 ) بل كذبوا بالحق لما جاءهم فهم في أمر مريج   ( 5 ) ) 

 و " بل " كقوله : " والقرآن المجيد - بل عجبوا " . 

 ( أن جاءهم منذر ) مخوف ( منهم ) يعرفون نسبه وصدقه وأمانته ( فقال الكافرون هذا شيء عجيب   ) غريب . 

 ( أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا ) نبعث ، ترك ذكر البعث لدلالة الكلام عليه ( ذلك رجع ) أي رد إلى الحياة ( بعيد ) وغير كائن ، أي : يبعد أن نبعث بعد الموت . 

 قال الله - عز وجل - : ( قد علمنا ما تنقص الأرض منهم   ) أي تأكل من لحومهم ودمائهم وعظامهم لا يعزب عن علمه شيء . قال  السدي    : هو الموت ، يقول : قد علمنا من يموت منهم ومن يبقى ( وعندنا كتاب حفيظ   ) [ محفوظ من الشياطين ومن أن يدرس ويتغير وهو اللوح المحفوظ ، وقيل : حفيظ ] أي : حافظ لعدتهم وأسمائهم .

 ( بل كذبوا بالحق   ) بالقرآن ( لما جاءهم فهم في أمر مريج   ) مختلط ، قال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد    : ملتبس . قال قتادة  في هذه الآية : من ترك الحق مرج عليه أمره والتبس عليه دينه . وقال الحسن    : ما ترك قوم الحق إلا مرج أمرهم   . وذكر الزجاج  معنى  اختلاط أمرهم ، فقال : هو أنهم يقولون للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، مرة  شاعر ، ومرة ساحر ، ومرة معلم ، ويقولون للقرآن مرة سحر ، ومرة   [ ص: 357 ] رجز ، ومرة مفترى ، فكان أمرهم مختلطا ملتبسا عليهم .
( أفلم ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها وزيناها وما لها من فروج   ( 6 ) والأرض مددناها وألقينا فيها رواسي وأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج بهيج   ( 7 ) تبصرة وذكرى لكل عبد منيب   ( 8 ) ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا فأنبتنا به جنات وحب الحصيد   ( 9 ) والنخل باسقات لها طلع نضيد   ( 10 ) رزقا للعباد وأحيينا به بلدة ميتا كذلك الخروج   ( 11 ) ) 

 ثم دلهم على قدرته ، فقال : ( أفلم ينظروا إلى السماء فوقهم كيف بنيناها   ) بغير عمد ( وزيناها ) بالكواكب ( وما لها من فروج   ) شقوق وفتوق وصدوع ، واحدها فرج . 

 ( والأرض مددناها ) بسطناها على وجه الماء ( وألقينا فيها رواسي ) جبالا ثوابت ( وأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج بهيج   ) حسن كريم يبهج به ، أي : يسر . 

 ( تبصرة ) [ أي جعلنا ذلك تبصرة ] ( وذكرى ) أي تبصيرا وتذكيرا ( لكل عبد منيب ) أي : ليبصر به ويتذكر به . 

 ( ونزلنا من السماء ماء مباركا   ) كثير الخير وفيه حياة كل شيء ، وهو المطر ( فأنبتنا به جنات وحب الحصيد    ) يعني البر والشعير وسائر الحبوب التي تحصد ، فأضاف الحب إلى الحصيد ،  وهما واحد لاختلاف اللفظين ، كما يقال : مسجد الجامع وربيع الأول . وقيل : "  وحب الحصيد " أي : وحب النبت [ الحصيد   ] . 

 ( والنخل باسقات   ) قال مجاهد  وعكرمة  وقتادة    : طوالا يقال : بسقت [ النخلة ] بسوقا إذا طالت . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : مستويات . ( لها طلع    ) ثمر وحمل ، سمي بذلك لأنه يطلع ، والطلع أول ما يظهر قبل أن ينشق (  نضيد ) متراكب متراكم منضود بعضه على بعض في أكمامه ، فإذا خرج من أكمامه  فليس بنضيد . 

 ( رزقا للعباد   ) أي جعلناها رزقا للعباد ( وأحيينا به   ) أي بالمطر ( بلدة ميتا ) أنبتنا فيها الكلأ ( كذلك الخروج   ) من القبور .
[ ص: 358 ]   ( كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وأصحاب الرس وثمود   ( 12 ) وعاد وفرعون وإخوان لوط   ( 13 ) وأصحاب الأيكة وقوم تبع كل كذب الرسل فحق وعيد   ( 14 ) أفعيينا بالخلق الأول بل هم في لبس من خلق جديد   ( 15 ) ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد   ( 16 ) إذ يتلقى المتلقيان عن اليمين وعن الشمال قعيد   ( 17 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وأصحاب الرس وثمود وعاد وفرعون وإخوان لوط وأصحاب الأيكة وقوم تبع   ) وهو تبع الحميري  ، واسمه أسعد أبو كرب  ، قال قتادة    : ذم الله تعالى قوم تبع  ولم يذمه ، ذكرنا قصته في سورة الدخان . 

 ( كل كذب الرسل   ) أي : كل من هؤلاء المذكورين كذب الرسل ( فحق وعيد   ) وجب لهم عذابي . ثم أنزل جوابا لقولهم " ذلك رجع بعيد " : 

 ( ( أفعيينا بالخلق الأول   ) يعني : أعجزنا حين خلقناهم أولا [ فنعيا ] بالإعادة . وهذا تقرير لهم لأنهم اعترفوا بالخلق الأول وأنكروا البعث ، ويقال لكل من عجز عن شيء : عيي به . ( بل هم في لبس   ) أي : في شك ( من خلق جديد   ) وهو البعث . 

 ( ولقد خلقنا الإنسان ونعلم ما توسوس به نفسه   ) يحدث به قلبه ولا يخفى علينا سرائره وضمائره ( ونحن أقرب إليه ) أعلم به ( من حبل الوريد    ) لأن أبعاضه وأجزاءه يحجب بعضها بعضا ، ولا يحجب علم الله شيء ، و " حبل  الوريد " : عرق العنق ، وهو عرق بين الحلقوم والعلباوين ، يتفرق في البدن ،  والحبل هو الوريد ، فأضيف إلى نفسه لاختلاف اللفظين . 

 ( إذ يتلقى المتلقيان   ) أي : يتلقى ويأخذ الملكان الموكلان بالإنسان عمله  ومنطقه يحفظانه ويكتبانه ( عن اليمين وعن الشمال ) أي أحدهما عن يمينه  والآخر عن شماله ، فالذي عن اليمين يكتب الحسنات ، والذي عن الشمال يكتب  السيئات . ( قعيد ) أي : قاعد ، ولم يقل : قعيدان ، لأنه أراد : عن اليمين  قعيد وعن الشمال قعيد ، فاكتفى بأحدهما عن الآخر ، هذا قول أهل البصرة .  وقال أهل الكوفة    : أراد : قعودا ، كالرسول فجعل للاثنين والجمع ، كما قال الله تعالى في الاثنين : "   [ ص: 359 ] فقولا إنا رسول رب العالمين   " ( الشعراء - 16 ) ، وقيل : أراد بالقعيد الملازم الذي لا يبرح ، لا القاعد الذي هو ضد القائم . وقال مجاهد    : القعيد الرصيد .
( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد   ( 18 ) وجاءت سكرة الموت بالحق ذلك ما كنت منه تحيد   ( 19 ) ) 

 ( ما يلفظ من قول   ) ما يتكلم من كلام فيلفظه أي : يرميه من فيه ( إلا لديه رقيب   ) حافظ ( عتيد ) حاضر أينما كان . قال الحسن    : إن الملائكة يجتنبون الإنسان على حالين : عند غائطه وعند جماعه . 

وقال مجاهد    : يكتبان عليه حتى أنينه في مرضه . وقال عكرمة    : لا يكتبان إلا ما يؤجر عليه أو يؤزر فيه . 

 وقال الضحاك    : مجلسهما تحت الضرس على الحنك ، ومثله عن الحسن  ، وكان الحسن  يعجبه أن ينظف عنفقته . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد الدينوري  ، حدثنا أحمد بن جعفر بن حمدان ،  حدثنا الفضل بن العباس بن مهران  ، حدثنا طالوت ،  حدثنا حماد بن سلمة ،  أخبرنا جعفر بن الزبير  عن  القاسم بن محمد  عن أبي أمامة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كاتب  الحسنات على يمين الرجل ، وكاتب السيئات على يسار الرجل ، وكاتب الحسنات  أمير على كاتب السيئات ، فإذا عمل حسنة كتبها صاحب اليمين عشرا؛ وإذا عمل  سيئة قال صاحب اليمين لصاحب الشمال : دعه سبع ساعات لعله يسبح أو يستغفر "   . 

 ( وجاءت سكرة الموت    ) غمرته وشدته التي تغشى الإنسان وتغلب على عقله ( بالحق ) أي بحقيقة  الموت ، وقيل : بالحق من أمر الآخرة حتى يتبينه الإنسان ويراه بالعيان .  وقيل : بما يئول   [ ص: 360 ] إليه أمر الإنسان من السعادة والشقاوة . ويقال لمن جاءته سكرة الموت : ( ذلك ما كنت منه تحيد   ) تميل ، قال الحسن    : تهرب وقال ابن عباس    : تكره ، وأصل الحيد الميل ، يقال : حدت عن الشيء أحيد حيدا ومحيدا : إذا ملت عنه .
( ونفخ في الصور ذلك يوم الوعيد   ( 20 ) وجاءت كل نفس معها سائق وشهيد   ( 21 ) لقد كنت في غفلة من هذا فكشفنا عنك غطاءك فبصرك اليوم حديد   ( 22 ) وقال قرينه هذا ما لدي عتيد   ( 23 ) ألقيا في جهنم كل كفار عنيد   ( 24 ) ) 

 ( ونفخ في الصور ) يعني نفخة البعث   ( ذلك يوم الوعيد   ) أي : ذلك اليوم يوم الوعيد الذي وعده الله للكفار أن يعذبهم فيه . قال مقاتل    : يعني بالوعيد العذاب ، أي : يوم وقوع الوعيد . 

 ( وجاءت ) ذلك اليوم ( كل نفس معها سائق   ) يسوقها إلى المحشر ( وشهيد ) يشهد عليها بما عملت ، قال الضحاك    : السائق من الملائكة ، والشاهد من أنفسهم الأيدي والأرجل ، وهي رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . وقال الآخرون : هما جميعا من الملائكة ، فيقول الله : 

 ( لقد كنت في غفلة من هذا   ) . ( لقد كنت في غفلة من هذا   ) اليوم في الدنيا ( فكشفنا عنك غطاءك   ) الذي كان في الدنيا على قلبك وسمعك وبصرك ( فبصرك اليوم حديد   ) نافذ تبصر ما كنت تنكر في الدنيا . وروي عن مجاهد  قال : يعني نظرك إلى لسان ميزانك حين توزن حسناتك وسيئاتك . 

 ( وقال قرينه   ) الملك الموكل به ( هذا ما لدي عتيد   ) معد محضر ، وقيل : " ما " بمعنى ( من ) قال مجاهد    : يقول هذا الذي وكلتني به من ابن آدم حاضر عندي قد أحضرته وأحضرت ديوان أعماله ، فيقول الله - عز وجل - لقرينه : ( ألقيا في جهنم   ) هذا خطاب للواحد بلفظ التثنية على عادة العرب ، تقول : ويحك ويلك ارحلاها وازجراها وخذاها وأطلقاها ، للواحد ، قال الفراء     : وأصل ذلك أن أدنى أعوان الرجل في إبله وغنمه وسفره اثنان ، فجرى كلام  الواحد على صاحبيه ، ومنه قولهم في الشعر للواحد : خليلي . وقال الزجاج    : هذا أمر للسائق والشهيد ، وقيل : للمتلقيين . ( كل كفار عنيد   ) 

 عاص معرض عن   [ ص: 361 ] الحق . قال عكرمة  ومجاهد    : مجانب للحق معاند لله .
( مناع للخير معتد مريب   ( 25 ) الذي جعل مع الله إلها آخر فألقياه في العذاب الشديد   ( 26 ) قال قرينه ربنا ما أطغيته ولكن كان في ضلال بعيد   ( 27 ) قال لا تختصموا لدي وقد قدمت إليكم بالوعيد   ( 28 ) ما يبدل القول لدي وما أنا بظلام للعبيد   ( 29 ) يوم نقول لجهنم هل امتلأت وتقول هل من مزيد   ( 30 ) ) 

 ( مناع للخير ) أي للزكاة المفروضة وكل حق وجب في ماله ( معتد ) ظالم لا  يقر بتوحيد الله ( مريب ) شاك في التوحيد ، ومعناه : داخل في الريب . 

 ( الذي جعل مع الله إلها آخر فألقياه في العذاب الشديد   ) وهو النار . 

 ( قال قرينه   ) يعني الشيطان الذي قيض لهذا الكافر : ( ربنا ما أطغيته   ) ما أضللته وما أغويته ( ولكن كان في ضلال بعيد   ) عن الحق ، فيتبرأ عنه شيطانه ، قال ابن عباس   وسعيد بن جبير  ومقاتل    : " قال قرينه " يعني : الملك ، قال سعيد بن جبير     : يقول الكافر يا رب إن الملك زاد علي في الكتابة ، فيقول الملك " ربنا  ما أطغيته " ، يعني ما زدت عليه وما كتبت إلا ما قال وعمل ، ولكن كان في  ضلال بعيد ، طويل لا يرجع عنه إلى الحق . 

 ( قال ) فيقول الله ( لا تختصموا لدي وقد قدمت إليكم بالوعيد   ) في القرآن وأنذرتكم وحذرتكم على لسان الرسول ، وقضيت عليكم ما أنا قاض . 

 ( ما يبدل القول لدي   ) لا تبديل لقولي ، وهو قوله : " لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين   " ( السجدة - 13 ) ، وقال قوم : معنى قوله : " ما يبدل القول لدي   " أي : لا يكذب عندي ، ولا يغير القول عن وجهه لأني أعلم الغيب . وهذا قول الكلبي ،  واختيار الفراء  ، لأنه قال : " ما يبدل القول لدي   " ولم يقل ما يبدل قولي . 

 ( وما أنا بظلام للعبيد   ) فأعاقبهم بغير جرم . 

 ( يوم نقول لجهنم   ) قرأ نافع  وأبو بكر    " يقول " بالياء ، أي : يقول الله ، لقوله : " قال لا تختصموا " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنون ( هل امتلأت   ) وذلك لما سبق لها من وعده إياها أنه يملؤها   [ ص: 362 ] من الجنة والناس ، وهذا السؤال من الله - عز وجل - لتصديق خبره وتحقيق وعده ( وتقول ) جهنم ( هل من مزيد   ) قيل : معناه قد امتلأت ولم يبق في موضع لم يمتلئ ، فهو استفهام إنكار ، هذا قول عطاء  ومجاهد   ومقاتل بن سليمان    . وقيل : هذا استفهام بمعنى الاستزادة ، وهو قول ابن عباس  في رواية أبي صالح  ، وعلى هذا يكون السؤال بقوله : " هل امتلأت " ، قبل دخول جميع أهلها فيها ، وروي عن ابن عباس    : أن الله تعالى سبقت كلمته " لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين    " ( السجدة - 13 ) ، فلما سيق أعداء الله إليها لا يلقى فيها فوج إلا ذهب  فيها ولا يملؤها شيء ، فتقول : ألست قد أقسمت لتملأني ؟ فيضع قدمه عليها ،  ثم يقول : هل امتلأت ؟ فتقول : قط قط قد امتلأت فليس في مزيد . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الحميدي  ، أخبرنا [ أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ    ] حدثنا أبو عبد الله الحسين بن الحسن بن أيوب الطوسي  ، أخبرنا  أبو حاتم محمد بن إدريس الرازي  ، حدثنا  آدم بن أبي إياس العسقلاني ،  حدثنا شيبان بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن قتادة  ، عن أنس بن مالك  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا  تزال جهنم تقول هل من مزيد ، حتى يضع رب العزة فيها قدمه ، فتقول قط قط  وعزتك ، ويزوي بعضها إلى بعض ، ولا يزال في الجنة فضل حتى ينشئ الله خلقا  فيسكنه فضول الجنة " . 
( وأزلفت الجنة للمتقين غير بعيد   ( 31 ) هذا ما توعدون لكل أواب حفيظ   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( وأزلفت الجنة ) قربت وأدنيت ( للمتقين ) الشرك ( غير بعيد ) ينظرون إليها قبل أن يدخلوها . 

 ( هذا ما توعدون ) قرأ ابن كثير  بالياء والآخرون بالتاء ، يقال لهم : هذا الذي ترونه ما توعدون على ألسنة الأنبياء عليهم السلام ( لكل أواب   ) رجاع إلى الطاعة عن المعاصي ، قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : هو الذي يذنب ثم يتوب ثم يذنب ثم يتوب . وقال الشعبي  ومجاهد    : الذي يذكر ذنوبه في الخلاء فيستغفر منها . وقال الضحاك    : هو التواب . وقال ابن عباس   وعطاء    : المسبح ، من قوله :   [ ص: 363 ]   " يا جبال أوبي معه " ( سبأ - 10 ) وقال قتادة    : المصلي . ( حفيظ ) قال ابن عباس    : الحافظ لأمر الله ، وعنه أيضا : هو الذي يحفظ ذنوبه حتى يرجع عنها ويستغفر منها . قال قتادة  حفيظ لما استودعه الله من حقه . قال الضحاك    : الحافظ على نفسه المتعهد لها . قال الشعبي    : المراقب . قال سهل بن عبد الله    : المحافظ على الطاعات والأوامر . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (384)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الذَّارِيَاتِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية1 إلى الاية 19


( من خشي الرحمن بالغيب وجاء بقلب منيب   ( 33 ) ادخلوها بسلام ذلك يوم الخلود   ( 34 ) لهم ما يشاءون فيها ولدينا مزيد   ( 35 ) وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أشد منهم بطشا فنقبوا في البلاد هل من محيص   ( 36 ) إن في ذلك لذكرى لمن كان له قلب أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( من خشي الرحمن بالغيب   ) محل " من " جر على نعت الأواب . ومعنى الآية : من خاف الرحمن وأطاعه بالغيب ولم يره . وقال الضحاك   والسدي    : يعني في الخلوة حيث لا يراه أحد . قال الحسن    : إذا أرخى الستر وأغلق الباب . ( وجاء بقلب منيب   ) مخلص مقبل إلى طاعة الله . 

 ( ادخلوها ) [ أي : يقال لأهل هذه الصفة : ادخلوها ] أي ادخلوا الجنة (  بسلام ) بسلامة من العذاب والهموم . وقيل بسلام من الله وملائكته عليهم .  وقيل : بسلامة من زوال النعم ( ذلك يوم الخلود   ) . 

 ( لهم ما يشاءون فيها   ) وذلك أنهم يسألون الله تعالى حتى تنتهي مسألتهم فيعطون ما شاءوا ، ثم يزيدهم الله من عنده ما لم يسألوه ، وهو قوله : ( ولدينا مزيد   ) يعني الزيادة لهم في النعيم ما لم يخطر ببالهم . وقال جابر  وأنس :  هو النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أشد منهم بطشا فنقبوا في البلاد   ) ضربوا وساروا وتقلبوا وطافوا ، وأصله من النقب ، وهو الطريق كأنهم سلكوا كل طريق ( هل من محيص   ) فلم يجدوا محيصا من أمر الله . وقيل : " هل من محيص " مفر من الموت ؟ فلم يجدوا [ منه مفرا ، وهذا إنذار ] لأهل مكة  وأنهم على مثل سبيلهم لا يجدون مفرا عن الموت يموتون ، فيصيرون إلى عذاب الله . 

 ( إن في ذلك ) فيما ذكرت من العبر وإهلاك القرى ( لذكرى ) تذكرة وعظة ( لمن كان له قلب   )   [ ص: 364 ] قال ابن عباس    : أي عقل . قال الفراء    : هذا جائز في العربية ، تقول : ما لك قلب ، وما قلبك معك ، أي ما عقلك معك ، وقيل : له قلب حاضر مع الله . ( أو ألقى السمع   ) استمع القرآن ، واستمع ما يقال له ، لا يحدث نفسه بغيره ، تقول العرب : ألق إلي سمعك ، أي استمع ( وهو شهيد   ) أي حاضر القلب ليس بغافل ولا ساه .
( ولقد خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام وما مسنا من لغوب   ( 38 ) فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل الغروب   ( 39 ) ومن الليل فسبحه وأدبار السجود   ( 40 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولقد خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام وما مسنا من لغوب   ) إعياء وتعب . 

 نزلت في اليهود  حيث قالوا : يا محمد  أخبرنا بما خلق الله من الخلق في هذه الأيام الستة ؟ فقال :    " خلق الله الأرض يوم الأحد والاثنين ، والجبال يوم الثلاثاء ، والمدائن  والأنهار والأقوات يوم الأربعاء ، والسماوات والملائكة يوم الخميس إلى ثلاث  ساعات من يوم الجمعة ، وخلق في أول الثلاث الساعات الآجال ، وفي الثانية  الآفة ، وفي الثالثة آدم " ، قالوا : صدقت إن أتممت ، قال : وما ذاك ؟  قالوا : ثم استراح يوم السبت ، واستلقى على العرش ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه  الآية ردا عليهم . 

  ( فاصبر على ما يقولون ) من كذبهم فإن  الله لهم بالمرصاد ، وهذا قبل الأمر بقتالهم ( وسبح بحمد ربك ) أي : صل  حمدا لله ( قبل طلوع الشمس ) يعني : صلاة الصبح ( وقبل الغروب   ) يعني : صلاة العصر . وروي عن ابن عباس  قال : " قبل الغروب " الظهر والعصر . 

 ( ومن الليل فسبحه ) يعني : صلاة المغرب والعشاء . وقال مجاهد    : " ومن الليل " أي : صلاة الليل أي وقت صلى . ( وأدبار السجود   ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  وحمزة    " وإدبار السجود " بكسر الهمزة ، مصدر أدبر إدبارا ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها على جمع الدبر .   [ ص: 365 ] 

 قال  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وعلي بن أبي طالب  ، والحسن ،   والشعبي  ، والنخعي  ،  والأوزاعي    : " أدبار السجود " الركعتان بعد صلاة المغرب ، وأدبار النجوم الركعتان قبل صلاة الفجر . وهي رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . وروي عنه مرفوعا ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني ،  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  حدثنا أبو أيوب الدمشقي  ، حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم  ، حدثنا  ابن جريج  عن عطاء  عن  عبيد بن عمير  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : ما كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على شيء من النوافل أشد معاهدة منه على الركعتين أمام الصبح . 

أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا صالح بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن قتادة  ، عن زرارة بن أبي أوفى  ، عن سعيد بن هشام  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ركعتا الفجر خير من الدنيا وما فيها   "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس المحبوبي  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى ،  حدثنا بدل بن المحبر  ، حدثنا عبد الملك بن معدان  عن  عاصم بن بهدلة  عن أبي وائل  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  أنه قال : ما  أحصى ما سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقرأ في الركعتين بعد  المغرب وفي الركعتين قبل [ صلاة الفجر ] : ب " قل يا أيها الكافرون " ، و "  قل هو الله أحد " .   [ ص: 366 ] 

قال مجاهد    : " وأدبار السجود " هو التسبيح باللسان في أدبار الصلوات المكتوبات . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسين طاهر بن الحسين الروقي الطوسي  بها ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا محمد بن أيوب  ، أخبرنا مسدد ،  حدثنا خالد هو ابن عبد الله ،  حدثنا سهيل  عن أبي عبيد  عن عطاء بن يزيد  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من سبح  في دبر كل صلاة ثلاثا وثلاثين ، وكبر الله ثلاثا وثلاثين ، وحمد الله  ثلاثا وثلاثين ، فذلك تسعة وتسعون ، ثم قال تمام المائة : لا إله إلا الله  وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ، غفرت خطاياه  وإن كانت مثل زبد البحر " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا إسحاق  ، أخبرنا يزيد ،  أخبرنا ورقاء  عن سمي  عن أبي صالح  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قالوا  : يا رسول الله ذهب أهل الدثور بالدرجات والنعيم المقيم ، قال : كيف ذاك ؟  قالوا : صلوا كما صلينا وجاهدوا كما جاهدنا ، وأنفقوا من فضول أموالهم  وليست لنا أموال ، قال : " أفلا أخبركم بأمر تدركون به من كان قبلكم  وتسبقون من جاء بعدكم ، ولا يأتي أحد بمثل ما جئتم به إلا من جاء بمثله :  تسبحون في دبر كل صلاة عشرا ، وتحمدون عشرا ، وتكبرون عشرا   " . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( واستمع يوم ينادي المنادي من مكان قريب   ( 41 ) يوم يسمعون الصيحة بالحق ذلك يوم الخروج   ( 42 ) ) 

 ( واستمع يوم ينادي المنادي   ) أي : واستمع يا محمد  صيحة القيامة والنشور يوم ينادي المنادي ، قال مقاتل    : يعني إسرافيل  ينادي  بالحشر يا أيتها العظام البالية والأوصال المتقطعة واللحوم المتمزقة  والشعور المتفرقة ، إن الله يأمركن أن تجتمعن لفصل القضاء ( من مكان قريب )  من صخرة بيت المقدس ، وهي وسط الأرض . قال الكلبي :  هي أقرب الأرض إلى السماء بثمانية عشر ميلا . 

 ( يوم يسمعون الصيحة بالحق   ) وهي الصيحة الأخيرة ( ذلك يوم الخروج   ) من القبور .
[ ص: 367 ]   ( إنا نحن نحيي ونميت وإلينا المصير   ( 43 ) يوم تشقق الأرض عنهم سراعا ذلك حشر علينا يسير   ( 44 ) نحن أعلم بما يقولون وما أنت عليهم بجبار فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد   ( 45 ) ) 

 ( إنا نحن نحيي ونميت وإلينا المصير يوم تشقق الأرض عنهم سراعا   ) جمع سريع ، أي : يخرجون سراعا ( ذلك حشر علينا   ) جمع علينا ( يسير ) . 

 ( نحن أعلم بما يقولون ) يعني : كفار مكة  في تكذيبك ( وما أنت عليهم بجبار   ) بمسلط تجبرهم على الإسلام إنما بعثت مذكرا ( فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد   ) أي : ما أوعدت به من عصاني من العذاب . 

 قال ابن عباس    : قالوا : يا رسول الله لو خوفتنا ، فنزلت " فذكر بالقرآن من يخاف وعيد   " . 
سُورَةُ الذَّارِيَاتِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

  ( وَالذَّارِيَاتِ ذَرْوًا   ( 1 ) فَالْحَامِلَاتِ وِقْرًا   ( 2 ) فَالْجَارِيَاتِ يُسْرًا   ( 3 ) فَالْمُقَسِّمَا  تِ أَمْرًا   ( 4 ) إِنَّمَا تُوعَدُونَ لَصَادِقٌ   ( 5 ) وَإِنَّ الدِّينَ لَوَاقِعٌ   ( 6 ) وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْحُبُكِ   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( وَالذَّارِيَاتِ ذَرْوًا   ) يَعْنِي : الرِّيَاحَ الَّتِي تَذْرُو التُّرَابَ ذَرْوًا ، يُقَالُ : ذَرَتِ الرِّيحُ التُّرَابَ وَأَذْرَتْ . 

 ( فَالْحَامِلَاتِ وِقْرًا   ) يَعْنِي : السَّحَابَ تَحْمِلُ ثُقْلًا مِنَ الْمَاءِ . 

 ( فَالْجَارِيَاتِ يُسْرًا   ) هِيَ السُّفُنُ تَجْرِي فِي الْمَاءِ جَرْيًا سَهْلًا . 

 ( فَالْمُقَسِّمَا  تِ أَمْرًا    ) هِيَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يُقَسِّمُونَ الْأُمُورَ بَيْنَ الْخَلْقِ عَلَى  مَا أُمِرُوا بِهِ ، أَقْسَمَ بِهَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاءِ لِمَا فِيهَا مِنَ  الدَّلَالَةِ عَلَى صُنْعِهِ وَقُدْرَتِهِ . 

 ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الْمُقْسَمَ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالَ : ( إِنَّمَا تُوعَدُونَ   ) مِنَ الثَّوَابِ وَالْعِقَابِ ( لَصَادِقٌ ) . 

 ( وَإِنَّ الدِّينَ ) [ الْحِسَابَ وَالْجَزَاءَ ] ( لَوَاقِعٌ ) لِكَائِنٌ . ثُمَّ ابْتَدَأَ قَسَمًا آخَرَ فَقَالَ : 

 ( وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْحُبُكِ   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وقَتَادَةُ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ     : ذَاتِ الْخَلْقِ الْحَسَنِ الْمُسْتَوِي ، يُقَالُ لِلنَّسَّاجِ إِذَا  نَسَجَ الثَّوْبَ فَأَجَادَ : مَا أَحْسَنَ حَبْكَهُ! قَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : ذَاتُ الزِّينَةِ . قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : حُبِكَتْ بِالنُّجُومِ . قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هِيَ الْمُتْقَنَةُ الْبُنْيَانِ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : ذَاتُ الطَّرَائِقِ   [ ص: 372 ] كَحُبُكِ  الْمَاءِ إِذَا ضَرَبَتْهُ الرِّيحُ ، وَحُبُكِ الرَّمْلِ وَالشَّعْرِ  الْجَعْدِ ، وَلَكِنَّهَا لَا تُرَى لِبُعْدِهَا مِنَ النَّاسِ ، وَهِيَ  جَمْعُ حِبَاكٍ وَحَبِيكَةٍ ، وَجَوَابُ الْقَسَمِ قَوْلُهُ :
( إنكم لفي قول مختلف   ( 8 ) يؤفك عنه من أفك   ( 9 ) قتل الخراصون   ( 10 ) الذين هم في غمرة ساهون   ( 11 ) يسألون أيان يوم الدين   ( 12 ) يوم هم على النار يفتنون   ( 13 ) ذوقوا فتنتكم هذا الذي كنتم به تستعجلون   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( إنكم ) أي : يا أهل مكة    ( لفي قول مختلف   ) في القرآن وفي محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، تقولون في القرآن : سحر وكهانة وأساطير الأولين ، وفي محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ساحر وشاعر ومجنون . وقيل : " لفي قول مختلف " أي : مصدق ومكذب . 

 ( يؤفك عنه من أفك   ) يصرف عن الإيمان به من صرف حتى يكذبه ، يعني : من حرمه الله الإيمان بمحمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبالقرآن . وقيل " عن " بمعنى : من أجل ، أي يصرف  من أجل هذا القول المختلف أو بسببه عن الإيمان من صرف . وذلك أنهم كانوا  يتلقون الرجل إذا أراد الإيمان فيقولون : إنه ساحر وكاهن ومجنون ، فيصرفونه  عن الإيمان ، وهذا معنى قول مجاهد    . 

 ( قتل الخراصون    ) لعن الكذابون ، يقال : تخرص على فلان الباطل ، وهم المقتسمون الذين  اقتسموا عقاب مكة ، واقتسموا القول في النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  ليصرفوا الناس عن دين الإسلام . وقال مجاهد    : هم الكهنة . 

 ( الذين هم في غمرة   ) غفلة وعمى وجهالة ( ساهون ) لاهون غافلون عن أمر الآخرة ، والسهو : الغفلة عن الشيء ، وهو ذهاب القلب عنه .

 ( يسألون أيان يوم الدين   ) يقولون : يا محمد  متى يوم الجزاء ، يعني : يوم القيامة تكذيبا واستهزاء . 

 قال الله - عز وجل - : ( يوم هم ) أي يكون هذا الجزاء في يوم هم ( على النار يفتنون   ) أي : يعذبون ويحرقون بها كما يفتن الذهب بالنار . وقيل : " على " بمعنى الباء أي بالنار ، وتقول لهم خزنة النار : ( ذوقوا فتنتكم   ) . 

 ( ذوقوا فتنتكم   ) عذابكم ( هذا الذي كنتم به تستعجلون   ) في الدنيا تكذيبا به .
[ ص: 372 ]   ( إن المتقين في جنات وعيون   ( 15 ) آخذين ما آتاهم ربهم إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك محسنين   ( 16 ) كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون   ( 17 ) وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( إن المتقين في جنات وعيون آخذين ما آتاهم   ) أعطاهم ( ربهم ) من الخير والكرامة ( إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك   ) قبل دخولهم الجنة ( محسنين ) في الدنيا . 

 ( كانوا قليلا من الليل ما يهجعون   ) والهجوع النوم بالليل دون النهار ، " وما " صلة ، والمعنى : كانوا يهجعون قليلا من الليل ، أي يصلون أكثر الليل . 

 وقيل : معناه كان الليل الذي ينامون فيه كله قليلا وهذا معنى قول سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  ، يعني : كانوا قل ليلة تمر بهم إلا صلوا فيها شيئا ، إما من أولها أو من أوسطها . قال أنس بن مالك    : كانوا يصلون ما بين المغرب والعشاء . وقال محمد بن علي    : كانوا لا ينامون حتى يصلوا العتمة . قال  مطرف بن عبد الله بن الشخير    : قل ليلة أتت عليهم هجعوها كلها . قال مجاهد    : كانوا لا ينامون كل الليل . 

 ووقف بعضهم على قوله : " قليلا " أي : كانوا من الناس قليلا ثم ابتدأ : "  من الليل ما يهجعون " ، وجعله جحدا أي : لا ينامون بالليل البتة ، بل  يقومون للصلاة والعبادة ، وهو قول الضحاك  ومقاتل    . ( وبالأسحار هم يستغفرون   ) قال الحسن    : لا ينامون من الليل إلا أقله ، وربما نشطوا فمدوا إلى السحر ، ثم أخذوا بالأسحار في الاستغفار . وقال الكلبي  ومجاهد  ومقاتل    : وبالأسحار يصلون ، وذلك أن صلاتهم بالأسحار لطلب المغفرة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد الحسن بن أحمد بن محمد المخلدي  ، أخبرنا أبو العباس محمد بن إسحاق السراج  ، حدثنا قتيبة  ، حدثنا يعقوب بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن سهيل بن أبي صالح  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " ينزل الله إلى سماء الدنيا كل   [ ص: 374 ] ليلة  حين يبقى ثلث الليل فيقول : أنا الملك أنا الملك ، من الذي يدعوني فأستجيب  له ؟ من الذي يسألني فأعطيه ؟ من الذي يستغفرني فأغفر له ؟   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا علي بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا سفيان  ، حدثنا سليمان بن أبي مسلم  عن طاوس  سمع ابن عباس  قال : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا قام من الليل يتهجد ، قال : " اللهم لك الحمد أنت قيم السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ،  [ ولك الحمد أنت نور السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ، ولك الحمد أنت ملك  السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن ] ولك الحمد أنت الحق ، ووعدك الحق ، ولقاؤك حق ،  وقولك حق ، والجنة حق والنار حق ، والنبيون حق ، ومحمد - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - حق ، والساعة حق ، اللهم لك أسلمت وبك آمنت وعليك توكلت ، وإليك  أنبت وبك خاصمت وإليك حاكمت ، فاغفر لي ما قدمت وما أخرت وما أسررت وما  أعلنت ، أنت المقدم وأنت المؤخر ، لا إله إلا أنت ولا إله غيرك   " . قال سفيان    : وزاد عبد الكريم أبو أمية    : " ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا صدقة  ، أخبرنا الوليد  عن الأوزاعي  ، حدثني عمير بن هانئ  ، حدثني جنادة بن أبي أمية  ، حدثني عبادة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من  تعار من الليل فقال : لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله  الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير ، وسبحان الله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله  والله أكبر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم ، ثم قال : اللهم اغفر  لي ، أو دعا استجيب له ، فإن توضأ وصلى قبلت صلاته   " .
( وفي أموالهم حق للسائل والمحروم   ( 19 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وفي أموالهم حق للسائل والمحروم   ) السائل : الذي يسأل الناس ، والمحروم : الذي ليس له في الغنائم سهم ، ولا يجرى عليه من الفيء شيء ، هذا قولابن عباس  وسعيد بن   [ ص: 375 ] المسيب  ، قالا [ المحروم الذي ] ليس له في الإسلام سهم ، ومعناه في اللغة : الذي منع الخير والعطاء . 

 وقال قتادة   والزهري    : " المحروم " المتعفف الذي لا يسأل . 

 وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : هو المصاب ثمره أو زرعه أو نسل ماشيته . وهو قول  محمد بن كعب القرظي  ، قال : المحروم صاحب الجائحة ثم قرأ : " إنا لمغرمون بل نحن محرومون " ( الواقعة - 66 - 67 ) . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (385)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الذَّارِيَاتِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
الاية20 إلى الاية 60


( وفي الأرض آيات للموقنين   ( 20 ) وفي أنفسكم أفلا تبصرون   ( 21 ) وفي السماء رزقكم وما توعدون   ( 22 ) فورب السماء والأرض إنه لحق مثل ما أنكم تنطقون   ( 23 ) ) 

 ( وفي الأرض آيات   ) عبر ( للموقنين ) إذا ساروا فيها من الجبال والبحار والأشجار والثمار وأنواع النبات . ( وفي أنفسكم   ) آيات ، إذ كانت نطفة ثم علقة ثم مضغة ثم عظما إلى أن نفخ فيها الروح . 

 وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : يريد اختلاف الألسنة والصور والألوان والطبائع . 

 وقال ابن الزبير    : يريد سبيل الغائط والبول يأكل ويشرب من مدخل واحد ويخرج من سبيلين . 

 ( أفلا تبصرون   ) [ قال مقاتل    ] أفلا تبصرون كيف خلقكم فتعرفوا قدرته على البعث . 

 ( وفي السماء رزقكم   ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد  ومقاتل    : يعني المطر الذي هو سبب الأرزاق ( وما توعدون   ) قال عطاء    : من الثواب والعقاب . وقال مجاهد    : من الخير والشر . وقال الضحاك    : وما توعدون من الجنة والنار ، ثم أقسم بنفسه فقال : 

 ( فورب السماء والأرض إنه لحق   ) أي : ما ذكرت من أمر الرزق لحق ( مثل ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " مثل " برفع اللام بدلا من " الحق " ، وقرأ الآخرون بالنصب أي كمثل ( ما أنكم تنطقون   ) فتقولون : لا إله إلا الله . وقيل : شبه تحقيق ما أخبر عنه بتحقيق   [ ص: 376 ] نطق  الآدمي ، كما تقول : إنه لحق كما أنت ها هنا ، وإنه لحق كما أنك تتكلم ،  والمعنى : إنه في صدقه ووجوده كالذي تعرفه ضرورة . قال بعض الحكماء : يعني :  كما أن كل إنسان ينطق بلسان نفسه لا يمكنه أن ينطق بلسان غيره فكذلك كل  إنسان يأكل رزق نفسه الذي قسم له ، ولا يقدر أن يأكل رزق غيره .
( هل أتاك حديث ضيف إبراهيم المكرمين   ( 24 ) إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال سلام قوم منكرون   ( 25 ) فراغ إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين   ( 26 ) فقربه إليهم قال ألا تأكلون   ( 27 ) فأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلام عليم   ( 28 ) فأقبلت امرأته في صرة فصكت وجهها وقالت عجوز عقيم   ( 29 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( هل أتاك حديث ضيف إبراهيم   ) ذكرنا عددهم في سورة هود    ( المكرمين   ) [ قيل : سماهم مكرمين ] لأنهم كانوا ملائكة كراما عند الله ، وقد قال الله تعالى في وصفهم : " بل عباد مكرمون   " ( الأنبياء - 26 ) وقيل : لأنهم كانوا ضيف إبراهيم  وكان إبراهيم  أكرم الخليقة ، وضيف الكرام مكرمون . 

 وقيل : لأن إبراهيم  عليه السلام أكرمهم بتعجيل قراهم ، والقيام بنفسه عليهم بطلاقة الوجه . 

 وقال ابن أبي نجيح  عن مجاهد    : خدمته إياهم بنفسه . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس    : سماهم مكرمين لأنهم جاءوا غير مدعوين . وروينا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فليكرم ضيفه   " . 

 ( إذ دخلوا عليه فقالوا سلاما قال سلام قوم منكرون   ) أي : غرباء لا نعرفكم ، قال ابن عباس    : قال في نفسه هؤلاء قوم لا نعرفهم . وقيل : إنما أنكر أمرهم لأنهم دخلوا عليه من غير استئذان . وقال أبو العالية    : أنكر سلامهم في ذلك الزمان وفي تلك الأرض . 

 ( فراغ ) فعدل ومال ( إلى أهله فجاء بعجل سمين   ) مشوي . 

 ( فقربه إليهم   ) ليأكلوا فلم يأكلوا ( قال ألا تأكلون فأوجس منهم خيفة قالوا لا تخف وبشروه بغلام عليم فأقبلت امرأته في صرة   ) أي : صيحة ، قيل : لم يكن ذلك إقبالا من مكان   [ ص: 377 ] إلى مكان ، وإنما هو كقول القائل : أقبل يشتمني ، بمعنى أخذ في شتمي ، أي أخذت تولول كما قال : " قالت يا ويلتا " ، ( هود - 72 ( فصكت وجهها   ) قال ابن عباس     : لطمت وجهها . وقال الآخرون : جمعت أصابعها فضربت جبينها تعجبا ، كعادة  النساء إذا أنكرن شيئا ، وأصل الصك : ضرب الشيء بالشيء العريض . 

 ( وقالت عجوز عقيم   ) مجازه : أتلد عجوز عقيم ؟ وكانت سارة  لم تلد قبل ذلك .
( قالوا كذلك قال ربك إنه هو الحكيم العليم   ( 30 ) قال فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون   ( 31 ) قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين   ( 32 ) لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين   ( 33 ) مسومة عند ربك للمسرفين   ( 34 ) فأخرجنا من كان فيها من المؤمنين   ( 35 ) فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت من المسلمين   ( 36 ) وتركنا فيها آية للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( قالوا كذلك قال ربك   ) أي كما قلنا لك قال ربك إنك ستلدين غلاما ( إنه هو الحكيم العليم   ) . 

 ( قال ) [ يعني إبراهيم    ] ( فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون   ) . ( قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين   ) يعني : قوم لوط    . 

 ( لنرسل عليهم حجارة من طين مسومة   ) معلمة ( عند ربك للمسرفين   ) قال ابن عباس    : للمشركين ، والشرك أسرف الذنوب وأعظمها . 

 ( فأخرجنا من كان فيها   ) أي : في قرى قوم لوط    ( من المؤمنين   ) وذلك قوله : " فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل " ( هود - 81 ) . 

 ( فما وجدنا فيها غير بيت   ) أي غير أهل بيت ( من المسلمين ) يعني لوطا  وابنتيه ، وصفهم الله تعالى بالإيمان والإسلام جميعا لأنه ما من مؤمن إلا وهو مسلم   . 

 ( وتركنا فيها ) أي في مدينة قوم لوط    ( آية ) عبرة ( للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم   ) أي : علامة للخائفين تدلهم على أن الله تعالى أهلكهم فيخافون مثل عذابهم . 
[ ص: 378 ]   ( وفي موسى إذ أرسلناه إلى فرعون بسلطان مبين   ( 38 ) فتولى بركنه وقال ساحر أو مجنون   ( 39 ) فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم وهو مليم   ( 40 ) وفي عاد إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم   ( 41 ) ما تذر من شيء أتت عليه إلا جعلته كالرميم   ( 42 ) وفي ثمود إذ قيل لهم تمتعوا حتى حين   ( 43 ) فعتوا عن أمر ربهم فأخذتهم الصاعقة وهم ينظرون   ( 44 ) فما استطاعوا من قيام وما كانوا منتصرين   ( 45 ) ) 

 ( وفي موسى   ) أي : وتركنا في إرسال موسى  آية وعبرة . وقيل : هو معطوف على قوله : " وفي الأرض آيات للموقنين   " ، [ وفي موسى ] ( إذ أرسلناه إلى فرعون بسلطان مبين   ) بحجة ظاهرة . 

 ( فتولى ) فأعرض وأدبر عن الإيمان ( بركنه ) أي بجمعه وجنوده الذين كانوا  يتقوى بهم ، كالركن الذي يقوى به البنيان ، نظيره : " أو آوي إلى ركن شديد "  ( هود - 80 ( وقال ساحر أو مجنون   ) قال أبو عبيدة    : " أو " بمعنى الواو . 

 ( فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم   ) أغرقناهم فيه ( وهو مليم   ) أي : آت بما يلام عليه من دعوى الربوبية وتكذيب الرسول . 

 ( وفي عاد   ) أي : وفي إهلاك عاد أيضا آية ( إذ أرسلنا عليهم الريح العقيم   ) وهي التي لا خير فيها ولا بركة ولا تلقح شجرا ولا تحمل مطرا . 

 ( ما تذر من شيء أتت عليه   ) من أنفسهم وأنعامهم وأموالهم ( إلا جعلته كالرميم   ) كالشيء الهالك البالي ، وهو نبات الأرض إذا يبس وديس . قال مجاهد    : كالتبن اليابس . قال قتادة    : كرميم الشجر . قال أبو العالية    : كالتراب المدقوق . وقيل : أصله من العظم البالي . 

 ( وفي ثمود إذ قيل لهم تمتعوا حتى حين   ) يعني وقت فناء آجالهم ، وذلك أنهم لما عقروا الناقة قيل لهم : تمتعوا ثلاثة أيام . 

 ( فعتوا عن أمر ربهم فأخذتهم الصاعقة   ) يعني بعد مضي الأيام الثلاثة ، وهي الموت في قول ابن عباس  ، قال مقاتل    : يعني العذاب ، و " الصاعقة " : كل عذاب مهلك ، وقرأ الكسائي    : " الصعقة " ، وهي الصوت الذي يكون من الصاعقة ( وهم ينظرون   ) يرون ذلك عيانا . 

 [ ص: 379 ]   ( فما استطاعوا من قيام   ) فما قاموا بعد نزول العذاب بهم ولا قدروا على نهوض . قال قتادة    : لم ينهضوا من تلك الصرعة ( وما كانوا منتصرين   ) ممتنعين منا . قال قتادة    : ما كانت عندهم قوة يمتنعون بها من الله .
( وقوم نوح من قبل إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   ( 46 ) والسماء بنيناها بأيد وإنا لموسعون   ( 47 ) والأرض فرشناها فنعم الماهدون   ( 48 ) ومن كل شيء خلقنا زوجين لعلكم تذكرون   ( 49 ) ففروا إلى الله إني لكم منه نذير مبين   ( 50 ) ولا تجعلوا مع الله إلها آخر إني لكم منه نذير مبين   ( 51 ) كذلك ما أتى الذين من قبلهم من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون   ( 52 ) ) 

 ( وقوم نوح   ) قرأ أبو عمرو  وحمزة   والكسائي    : " وقوم " بجر الميم ، أي : وفي قوم نوح  ، وقرأ الآخرون بنصبها بالحمل على المعنى ، وهو أن قوله : " فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم " ، معناه : أغرقناهم وأغرقنا قوم نوح    . ( من قبل ) أي : من قبل هؤلاء ، وهم عاد وثمود وقوم فرعون    . ( إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين   ) . 

 ( والسماء بنيناها بأيد   ) بقوة وقدرة ( وإنا لموسعون   ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما : قادرون . وعنه أيضا : لموسعون الرزق على خلقنا . وقيل : ذو سعة . قال الضحاك    : أغنياء ، دليله : قوله - عز وجل - : " على الموسع قدره " ( البقرة - 236 ) ، قال الحسن    : مطيقون . 

 ( والأرض فرشناها   ) بسطناها ومهدناها لكم ( فنعم الماهدون   ) الباسطون نحن : قال ابن عباس    : نعم ما وطأت لعبادي . 

 ( ومن كل شيء خلقنا زوجين    ) صنفين ونوعين مختلفين كالسماء والأرض ، والشمس والقمر ، والليل والنهار  ، والبر والبحر ، والسهل والجبل ، والشتاء والصيف ، والجن والإنس ، والذكر  والأنثى ، والنور والظلمة ، والإيمان والكفر ، والسعادة والشقاوة ، والحق  والباطل ، والحلو والمر . ( لعلكم تذكرون   ) فتعلمون أن خالق الأزواج فرد . 

 ( ففروا إلى الله   ) فاهربوا من عذاب الله إلى ثوابه ، بالإيمان والطاعة . قال ابن عباس    : فروا منه إليه واعملوا بطاعته . وقال سهل بن عبد الله    : فروا مما سوى الله إلى الله ( إني لكم منه نذير مبين ولا تجعلوا مع الله إلها آخر إني لكم منه نذير مبين   ) . 

 ( كذلك ) أي : كما كذبك قومك وقالوا ساحر أو مجنون كذلك ( ما أتى الذين من قبلهم   )   [ ص: 380 ] من قبل كفار مكة    ( من رسول إلا قالوا ساحر أو مجنون   ) .
( أتواصوا به بل هم قوم طاغون   ( 53 ) فتول عنهم فما أنت بملوم   ( 54 ) وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين   ( 55 ) وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون   ( 56 ) ) 

 قال الله تعالى : ( أتواصوا به   ) أي : أوصى أولهم آخرهم وبعضهم بعضا بالتكذيب وتواطئوا عليه ؟ والألف فيه للتوبيخ ( بل هم قوم طاغون   ) قال ابن عباس    : حملهم الطغيان فيما أعطيتهم ووسعت عليهم على تكذيبك ( فتول عنهم   ) فأعرض عنهم ( فما أنت بملوم   ) لا لوم عليك فقد أديت الرسالة وما قصرت فيما أمرت به . 

 قال المفسرون : لما نزلت هذه الآية حزن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  واشتد ذلك على أصحابه ، وظنوا أن الوحي قد انقطع ، وأن العذاب قد حضر إذ  أمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يتولى عنهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : ( وذكر فإن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين   ) فطابت أنفسهم . 

 قال مقاتل    : معناه عظ بالقرآن كفار مكة  ، فإن الذكرى تنفع من [ سبق ] في علم الله أن يؤمن منهم . وقال الكلبي    : عظ بالقرآن من آمن من قومك فإن الذكرى تنفعهم . 

 ( وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون   ) قال الكلبي  والضحاك  وسفيان    : هذا خاص لأهل طاعته من الفريقين ، يدل عليه قراءة ابن عباس    : " وما خلقت الجن والإنس - من المؤمنين - إلا ليعبدون " ، ثم قال في أخرى : " ولقد ذرأنا لجهنم كثيرا من الجن والإنس   " ، ( الأعراف - 79 ) . 

 وقال بعضهم : وما خلقت السعداء من الجن والإنس إلا لعبادتي ، والأشقياء منهم إلا لمعصيتي ، وهذا معنى قول  زيد بن أسلم  ، قال : هو على ما جبلوا عليه من الشقاوة والسعادة . 

 وقال  علي بن أبي طالب    : " إلا ليعبدون " أي إلا لآمرهم أن يعبدوني وأدعوهم إلى عبادتي ، يؤيده قوله - عز وجل - : " وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا إلها واحدا   " . ( التوبة - 31 ) . 

 وقال مجاهد    : إلا ليعرفوني . وهذا أحسن لأنه لو لم يخلقهم لم يعرف وجوده وتوحيده ، دليله : قوله   [ ص: 381 ] تعالى : " ولئن سألتهم من خلقهم ليقولن الله   " ( الزخرف - 87 ) . 

 وقيل : معناه إلا ليخضعوا إلي ويتذللوا ، ومعنى العبادة في اللغة : التذلل والانقياد ، فكل مخلوق من الجن والإنس خاضع لقضاء الله ، متذلل لمشيئته لا يملك أحد لنفسه خروجا عما خلق عليه . 

 وقيل : " إلا ليعبدون " إلا ليوحدوني ، فأما المؤمن فيوحده في الشدة  والرخاء ، وأما الكافر فيوحده في الشدة والبلاء دون النعمة والرخاء ، بيانه  قوله - عز وجل - : " فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين   " . ( العنكبوت - 65 ) . 
( ما أريد منهم من رزق وما أريد أن يطعمون   ( 57 ) إن الله هو الرزاق ذو القوة المتين   ( 58 ) فإن للذين ظلموا ذنوبا مثل ذنوب أصحابهم فلا يستعجلون   ( 59 ) فويل للذين كفروا من يومهم الذي يوعدون   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( ما أريد منهم من رزق   ) أي : أن يرزقوا أحدا من خلقي ولا أن يرزقوا أنفسهم ( وما أريد أن يطعمون    ) أي : أن يطعموا أحدا من خلقي ، وإنما أسند الإطعام إلى نفسه ، لأن  الخلق عيال الله ومن أطعم عيال أحد فقد أطعمه . كما جاء في الحديث يقول  الله تعالى : " استطعمتك فلم تطعمني   " أي : لم تطعم عبدي ، ثم بين أن الرازق هو لا غيره فقال : 

 ( إن الله هو الرزاق   ) يعني : لجميع خلقه ( ذو القوة المتين   ) وهو القوي المقتدر المبالغ في القوة والقدرة . 

 ( فإن للذين ظلموا   ) كفروا من أهل مكة    ( ذنوبا ) نصيبا من العذاب ( مثل ذنوب أصحابهم   ) مثل نصيب أصحابهم الذين هلكوا من قوم نوح  وعاد  وثمود ، وأصل " الذنوب " في اللغة : الدلو العظيمة المملوءة ماء ، ثم  استعمل في الحظ والنصيب ( فلا يستعجلون ) بالعذاب يعني أنهم أخروا إلى يوم  القيامة . 

 يدل عليه قوله - عز وجل - : ( فويل للذين كفروا من يومهم الذي يوعدون   ) . يعني : يوم القيامة ، وقيل : يوم بدر    .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (386)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الطُّورِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
* الاية 1 إلى الاية 37


سُورَةُ الطُّورِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالطُّورِ   ( 1 ) وَكِتَابٍ مَسْطُورٍ   ( 2 ) فِي رَقٍّ مَنْشُورٍ   ( 3 ) وَالْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ   ( 4 ) وَالسَّقْفِ الْمَرْفُوعِ   ( 5 ) ) 

 ( وَالطُّورِ   ) أَرَادَ بِهِ الْجَبَلَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَلَيْهِ مُوسَى  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ بِالْأَرْضِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ ، أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى بِهِ . 

 ( وَكِتَابٍ مَسْطُورٍ   ) مَكْتُوبٍ . 

 ( فِي رَقٍّ مَنْشُورٍ    ) " وَالرَّقُّ " : مَا يُكْتَبُ فِيهِ ، وَهُوَ أَدِيمُ الصُّحُفِ ، وَ "  الْمَنْشُورُ " : الْمَبْسُوطُ ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي هَذَا الْكِتَابِ ،  قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : هُوَ مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ بِيَدِهِ لِمُوسَى  مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَمُوسَى  يَسْمَعُ صَرِيرَ الْقَلَمِ . 

 وَقِيلَ : هُوَ اللَّوْحُ الْمَحْفُوظُ . وَقِيلَ : دَوَاوِينُ  الْحَفَظَةِ تَخْرُجُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْشُورَةً ،  فَآخِذٌ بِيَمِينِهِ وَآخِذٌ بِشِمَالِهِ . دَلِيلُهُ قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ - : " وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كِتَابًا يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُورًا   " ، ( الْإِسْرَاءِ - 13 ) . 

 ( وَالْبَيْتِ الْمَعْمُورِ    ) بِكَثْرَةِ الْغَاشِيَةِ وَالْأَهْلِ ، وَهُوَ بَيْتٌ فِي السَّمَاءِ  حِذَاءَ الْعَرْشِ بِحِيَالِ الْكَعْبَةِ يُقَالُ لَهُ : الضُّرَاحُ ،  حُرْمَتُهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَحُرْمَةِ الْكَعْبَةِ فِي الْأَرْضِ ،  يَدْخُلُهُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ سَبْعُونَ أَلْفًا مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ يَطُوفُونَ  بِهِ وَيُصَلُّونَ فِيهِ ثُمَّ لَا يَعُودُونَ إِلَيْهِ أَبَدًا . 

 ( وَالسَّقْفِ الْمَرْفُوعِ    ) يَعْنِي : السَّمَاءَ ، نَظِيرُهُ قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : "  وَجَعَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ سَقْفًا مَحْفُوظًا " . ( الْأَنْبِيَاءِ - 32 ) . 
[ ص: 386 ]   ( والبحر المسجور   ( 6 ) إن عذاب ربك لواقع   ( 7 ) ما له من دافع   ( 8 ) ) 

 ( والبحر المسجور   ) قال  محمد بن كعب القرظي  والضحاك    : يعني الموقد المحمى بمنزلة التنور المسجور ، وهو قول ابن عباس  ، وذلك ما روي أن الله تعالى يجعل البحار كلها يوم القيامة نارا فيزاد بها في نار جهنم ، كما قال الله تعالى : " وإذا البحار سجرت   " ، ( التكوير - 6 ) وجاء في الحديث عن عبد الله بن عمرو  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا يركبن رجل بحرا إلا غازيا أو معتمرا أو حاجا ، فإن تحت البحر نارا وتحت النار بحرا   " . 

 وقال مجاهد  والكلبي    : " المسجور " : المملوء ، يقال : سجرت الإناء إذا ملأته . 

 وقال الحسن  ، وقتادة  ،  وأبو العالية    : هو اليابس الذي قد ذهب ماؤه ونضب 

 وقال الربيع بن أنس    : المختلط العذب بالمالح . 

 وروى الضحاك  عن النزال بن سبرة  عن علي  أنه  قال في البحر المسجور : هو بحر تحت العرش ، غمره كما بين سبع سموات إلى  سبع أرضين ، فيه ماء غليظ يقال له : بحر الحيوان . يمطر العباد بعد النفخة  الأولى منه أربعين صباحا فينبتون في قبورهم   . هذا قول مقاتل    : أقسم الله بهذه الأشياء . ( إن عذاب ربك لواقع   ) نازل كائن . 

 ( ما له من دافع   ) مانع ، قال جبير بن مطعم    : قدمت المدينة  لأكلم  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في أسارى بدر فدفعت إليه وهو يصلي  بأصحابه المغرب ، وصوته يخرج من المسجد فسمعته يقرأ " والطور " إلى قوله "  إن عذاب ربك لواقع ما له من دافع " ، فكأنما صدع قلبي حين سمعته ، ولم يكن  أسلم يومئذ ، قال : فأسلمت خوفا من نزول العذاب ، وما كنت أظن أني أقوم من  مكاني حتى يقع بي العذاب . 
[ ص: 387 ] يوم تمور السماء مورا   ( 9 ) وتسير الجبال سيرا   ( 10 ) فويل يومئذ للمكذبين   ( 11 ) الذين هم في خوض يلعبون   ( 12 ) يوم يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعا   ( 13 ) هذه النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون   ( 14 ) أفسحر هذا أم أنتم لا تبصرون   ( 15 ) اصلوها فاصبروا أو لا تصبروا سواء عليكم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون   ( 16 ) إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم   ( 17 ) فاكهين بما آتاهم ربهم ووقاهم ربهم عذاب الجحيم   ( 18 ) ) 

 ثم بين أنه متى يقع فقال : 

 ( يوم تمور السماء مورا   ) أي : تدور كدوران الرحى وتتكفأ بأهلها تكفؤ السفينة . قال قتادة    : تتحرك . قال  عطاء الخراساني     : تختلف أجزاؤها بعضها في بعض . وقيل : تضطرب ، و " المور " يجمع هذه  المعاني ، فهو في اللغة : الذهاب والمجيء والتردد والدوران والاضطراب . 

 ( وتسير الجبال سيرا   ) فتزول عن أماكنها وتصير هباء منثورا . 

 ( فويل ) فشدة عذاب ( يومئذ للمكذبين الذين هم في خوض يلعبون   ) يخوضون في الباطل يلعبون غافلين لاهين . 

 ( يوم يدعون   ) يدفعون ( إلى نار جهنم دعا    ) دفعا بعنف وجفوة ، وذلك أن خزنة جهنم يغلون أيديهم إلى أعناقهم ،  ويجمعون نواصيهم إلى أقدامهم ، ثم يدفعون بهم إلى النار دفعا على وجوههم ،  وزجا في أقفيتهم حتى يردوا النار ، فإذا دنوا منها قال لهم خزنتها : 

 ( هذه النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون   ) في الدنيا . ( أفسحر هذا   ) وذلك أنهم كانوا ينسبون محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى السحر ، وإلى أنه يغطي على الأبصار بالسحر ، فوبخوا به ، وقيل لهم : ( أفسحر هذا أم أنتم لا تبصرون   ) . 

 ( اصلوها ) قاسوا شدتها ( فاصبروا أو لا تصبروا سواء عليكم   ) الصبر والجزع ( إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون   ) . 

 ( إن المتقين في جنات ونعيم فاكهين   ) معجبين بذلك ناعمين ( بما آتاهم ربهم ووقاهم ربهم عذاب الجحيم   ) ويقال لهم :
[ ص: 388 ]   ( كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون   ( 19 ) متكئين على سرر مصفوفة وزوجناهم بحور عين   ( 20 ) والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم وما ألتناهم من عملهم من شيء كل امرئ بما كسب رهين   ( 21 ) ) 

 ( كلوا واشربوا هنيئا   ) مأمون العاقبة من التخمة والسقم ( بما كنتم تعملون   ) . 

 ( متكئين على سرر مصفوفة   ) موضوعة بعضها إلى جنب بعض ( وزوجناهم بحور عين   ) . 

 ( والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان   ) قرأ أبو عمرو     : " وأتبعناهم " ، بقطع الألف على التعظيم ، " ذرياتهم " ، بالألف وكسر  التاء فيهما لقوله : " ألحقنا بهم " " وما ألتناهم " ، ليكون الكلام على  نسق واحد . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : " واتبعتهم " بوصل الألف وتشديد التاء بعدها وسكون التاء الأخيرة . 

 ثم اختلفوا في " ذريتهم " : قرأ أهل المدينة  الأولى بغير ألف وضم التاء ، والثانية بالألف وكسر التاء ، وقرأ أهل الشام  ويعقوب  كلاهما بالألف وكسر التاء في الثانية ، وقرأ الآخرون بغير ألف فيهما ورفع التاء في الأولى ونصبها في الثانية . 

 واختلفوا في معنى الآية ، فقال قوم : معناها والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم  بإيمان ، يعني : أولادهم الصغار والكبار ، فالكبار بإيمانهم بأنفسهم ،  والصغار بإيمان آبائهم ، فإن الولد الصغير يحكم بإسلامه تبعا لأحد الأبوين   ( ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم   ) المؤمنين [ في الجنة بدرجاتهم وإن لم يبلغوا بأعمالهم درجات آبائهم ] تكرمة لآبائهم لتقر بذلك أعينهم . وهي رواية سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهم . 

 وقال آخرون : معناه والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم البالغون بإيمان ألحقنا  بهم ذريتهم الصغار الذين لم يبلغوا الإيمان بإيمان آبائهم . وهو قول الضحاك  ، ورواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس  رضي  الله تعالى عنهما ، أخبر الله - عز وجل - أنه يجمع لعبده المؤمن ذريته في  الجنة كما كان يحب في الدنيا أن يجتمعوا إليه ، يدخلهم الجنة بفضله ويلحقهم  بدرجته بعمل أبيه ، من غير أن ينقص الآباء من أعمالهم شيئا ، فذلك قوله : (  وما ألتناهم   ) قرأ ابن كثير  بكسر اللام ، والباقون بفتحها أي ما نقصناهم يعني الآباء ( من عملهم من شيء   ) .   [ ص: 389 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني الحسين بن محمد بن عبد الله الحديثي  ، حدثنا سعيد بن محمد بن إسحاق الصيرفي  ، حدثنا محمد بن عثمان بن أبي شيبة ،  حدثنا جبارة بن المغلس ،  حدثنا قيس بن الربيع ،  حدثنا عمرو بن مرة  ، عن سعيد بن جبير  ، عن ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إن  الله يرفع ذرية المؤمن في درجته وإن كانوا دونه في العمل ، لتقر بهم عينه "  ، ثم قرأ : " والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم   " ، إلى آخر الآية . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله بن فنجويه الدينوري  ، حدثنا  أبو بكر بن مالك القطيعي ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حنبل  ، حدثني  عثمان بن أبي شيبة  ، حدثنا  محمد بن فضيل  عن محمد بن عثمان  عن زاذان  عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سألت خديجة  رضي  الله تعالى عنها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن ولدين ماتا لها في  الجاهلية ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هما في النار " ،  فلما رأى الكراهة في وجهها ، قال : " لو رأيت مكانهما لأبغضتهما " ، قالت :  يا رسول الله فولدي منك ؟ قال : " في الجنة " ثم قال رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : " إن المؤمنين وأولادهم في الجنة ، وإن المشركين وأولادهم  في النار " ، ثم قرأ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " والذين آمنوا  واتبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمان ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم "   . 

 ( كل امرئ بما كسب رهين   ) قال مقاتل     : كل امرئ كافر بما عمل من الشرك مرتهن في النار ، والمؤمن لا يكون  مرتهنا ، لقوله - عز وجل - : " كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة إلا أصحاب اليمين " ،  ثم ذكر ما يزيدهم من الخير والنعمة فقال : 
[ ص: 390 ] وأمددناهم بفاكهة ولحم مما يشتهون   ( 22 ) يتنازعون فيها كأسا لا لغو فيها ولا تأثيم   ( 23 ) ويطوف عليهم غلمان لهم كأنهم لؤلؤ مكنون   ( 24 ) وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   ( 25 ) قالوا إنا كنا قبل في أهلنا مشفقين   ( 26 ) ) 

 ( وأمددناهم بفاكهة   ) زيادة على ما كان لهم ( ولحم مما يشتهون   ) من أنواع اللحمان . 

 ( يتنازعون ) يتعاطون ويتناولون ( فيها كأسا لا لغو فيها   ) وهو الباطل ، وروي ذلك عن قتادة  ، وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : لا فضول فيها . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : لا رفث فيها . وقال ابن زيد    : لا سباب ولا تخاصم فيها . وقال القتيبي    : لا تذهب عقولهم فيلغوا ويرفثوا ( ولا تأثيم   ) أي لا يكون منهم ما يؤثمهم . قال الزجاج    : لا يجري بينهم ما يلغي ولا ما فيه إثم كما يجري في الدنيا لشربة الخمر . وقيل : لا يأثمون في شربها . 

 ( ويطوف عليهم   ) بالخدمة ( غلمان لهم كأنهم   ) في الحسن والبياض والصفاء ( لؤلؤ مكنون   ) مخزون مصون لم تمسه الأيدي . قال سعيد بن جبير    : يعني في الصدف . 

قال عبد الله بن عمر    : وما من أحد من أهل الجنة إلا يسعى عليه ألف غلام ، وكل غلام على عمل ما عليه صاحبه   . 

 وروي عن الحسن  أنه لما تلا هذه الآية قال : قالوا يا رسول الله : الخادم كاللؤلؤ المكنون ، فكيف المخدوم ؟ 

 وعن قتادة  أيضا قال : ذكر لنا أن رجلا قال : يا نبي الله هذا الخادم فكيف المخدوم ؟ قال : " فضل المخدوم على الخادم كفضل القمر ليلة البدر على سائر الكواكب   " . 

 ( وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون   ) يسأل بعضهم بعضا في الجنة . قال ابن عباس    : يتذاكرون ما كانوا فيه من التعب والخوف في الدنيا . 

 ( قالوا إنا كنا قبل في أهلنا   ) في الدنيا ( مشفقين ) خائفين من العذاب .
[ ص: 391 ] فمن الله علينا ووقانا عذاب السموم   ( 27 ) إنا كنا من قبل ندعوه إنه هو البر الرحيم   ( 28 ) فذكر فما أنت بنعمة ربك بكاهن ولا مجنون   ( 29 ) أم يقولون شاعر نتربص به ريب المنون   ( 30 ) قل تربصوا فإني معكم من المتربصين   ( 31 ) أم تأمرهم أحلامهم بهذا أم هم قوم طاغون   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( فمن الله علينا   ) بالمغفرة ( ووقانا عذاب السموم   ) قال الكلبي    : عذاب النار . وقال الحسن    : " السموم " اسم من أسماء جهنم . 

 ( إنا كنا من قبل   ) في الدنيا ( ندعوه ) نخلص له العبادة ( إنه ) قرأ أهل المدينة    [  والكسائي    ] " أنه " بفتح الألف ، أي : لأنه أو بأنه ، وقرأ الآخرون بالكسر على الاستئناف ( هو البر ) قال ابن عباس    : اللطيف . وقال الضحاك    : الصادق فيما وعد ( الرحيم ) . 

 ( فذكر ) يا محمد  بالقرآن أهل مكة    ( فما أنت بنعمة ربك   ) برحمته وعصمته ( بكاهن ) تبتدع القول وتخبر بما في غد من غير وحي ( ولا مجنون   ) نزلت في الذين اقتسموا عقاب مكة  يرمون رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالكهانة والسحر والجنون والشعر . 

 ( أم يقولون ) بل يقولون ، يعني : هؤلاء المقتسمين الخراصين ( شاعر ) أي : هو شاعر ( نتربص به ريب المنون    ) حوادث الدهر وصروفه فيموت ويهلك كما هلك من قبله من الشعراء ، ويتفرق  أصحابه ، وإن أباه مات شابا ونحن نرجو أن يكون موته كموت أبيه ، و " المنون  " يكون بمعنى الدهر ، ويكون بمعنى الموت ، سميا بذلك لأنهما يقطعان الأجل .  

 ( قل تربصوا   ) انتظروا بي الموت ( فإني معكم من المتربصين   ) [ من المنتظرين ] حتى يأتي أمر الله فيكم ، فعذبوا يوم بدر  بالسيف . 

 ( أم تأمرهم أحلامهم   ) عقولهم ( بهذا ) وذلك أن عظماء قريش  كانوا يوصفون بالأحلام والعقول ، فأزرى الله بعقولهم حين لم تتميز لهم معرفة الحق من الباطل ( أم هم ) بل هم ( قوم طاغون   ) .
[ ص: 392 ] أم يقولون تقوله بل لا يؤمنون   ( 33 ) فليأتوا بحديث مثله إن كانوا صادقين   ( 34 ) أم خلقوا من غير شيء أم هم الخالقون   ( 35 ) أم خلقوا السماوات والأرض بل لا يوقنون   ( 36 ) أم عندهم خزائن ربك أم هم المسيطرون   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( أم يقولون تقوله   ) أي : يخلق القرآن من تلقاء نفسه ، " والتقول " ، تكلف القول ، ولا يستعمل إلا في الكذب ، ليس الأمر كما زعموا ( بل لا يؤمنون   ) بالقرآن استكبارا . ثم ألزمهم الحجة فقال : ( فليأتوا بحديث مثله   ) أي : مثل القرآن ونظمه وحسن بيانه ( إن كانوا صادقين   ) أن محمدا  يقوله من قبل نفسه . 

 ( أم خلقوا من غير شيء   ) قال ابن عباس     : من غير رب ، ومعناه : أخلقوا من غير شيء خلقهم فوجدوا بلا خالق ؟ وذلك  مما لا يجوز أن يكون ، لأن تعلق الخلق بالخالق من ضرورة الاسم ، فإن أنكروا  الخالق لم يجز أن يوجدوا بلا خالق ( أم هم الخالقون   ) لأنفسهم وذلك في البطلان أشد ، لأن ما لا وجود له كيف يخلق ؟ 

 فإذا بطل الوجهان قامت الحجة عليهم بأن لهم خالقا فليؤمنوا به ، ذكر هذا المعنى أبو سليمان الخطابي    . 

 وقال الزجاج    : معناه : أخلقوا باطلا لا يحاسبون ولا يؤمرون ؟ وقال ابن كيسان     : أخلقوا عبثا وتركوا سدى لا يؤمرون ولا ينهون ، فهو كقول القائل : فعلت  كذا وكذا من غير شيء أي : لغير شيء ، أم هم الخالقون لأنفسهم فلا يجب عليهم  لله أمر ؟ 

 ( أم خلقوا السماوات والأرض   ) فيكونوا هم الخالقين ، ليس الأمر كذلك ( بل لا يوقنون   ) . 

 ( أم عندهم خزائن ربك   ) قال عكرمة    : يعني النبوة . قال مقاتل    : أبأيديهم مفاتيح ربك بالرسالة فيضعونها حيث شاءوا ؟ قال الكلبي    : خزائن المطر والرزق ( أم هم المسيطرون   ) المسلطون الجبارون ، قال عطاء    : أرباب قاهرون فلا يكونوا تحت أمر ونهي ، يفعلون ما شاءوا . ويجوز بالسين والصاد جميعا ، قرأ ابن عامر  بالسين هاهنا وقوله : " بمسيطر " ، وقرأ حمزة  بإشمام الزاي فيهما ، وقرأ ابن كثير  هاهنا بالسين و " بمصيطر " بالصاد ، وقرأ الآخرون بالصاد فيهما .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (387)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ النَّجْمِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 11


[ ص: 393 ] أم لهم سلم يستمعون فيه فليأت مستمعهم بسلطان مبين   ( 38 ) أم له البنات ولكم البنون   ( 39 ) أم تسألهم أجرا فهم من مغرم مثقلون   ( 40 ) أم عندهم الغيب فهم يكتبون   ( 41 ) أم يريدون كيدا فالذين كفروا هم المكيدون   ( 42 ) ) 

 ( أم لهم سلم   ) مرقى ومصعد إلى السماء ( يستمعون فيه    ) أي يستمعون عليه الوحي ، كقوله : " ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل " ( طه -  71 ) أي : عليها ، معناه : ألهم سلم يرتقون به إلى السماء ، فيستمعون الوحي  ويعلمون أن ما هم عليه حق بالوحي ، فهم مستمسكون به كذلك ؟ ( فليأت مستمعهم   ) إن ادعوا ذلك ( بسلطان مبين   ) حجة بينة . 

 ( أم له البنات ولكم البنون   ) هذا إنكار عليهم حين جعلوا لله ما يكرهون ، كقوله : " فاستفتهم ألربك البنات ولهم البنون   " ( الصافات - 149 ) . 

 ( أم تسألهم أجرا   ) جعلا على ما جئتهم به ودعوتهم إليه من الدين ( فهم من مغرم مثقلون   ) أثقلهم ذلك المغرم الذي تسألهم ، فمنعهم من ذلك عن الإسلام . 

 ( أم عندهم الغيب   ) أي : علم ما غاب عنهم ، حتى علموا أن ما يخبرهم الرسول من أمر القيامة والبعث باطل . 

 وقال قتادة    : هذا جواب لقولهم : " نتربص به ريب المنون " ، يقول : أعندهم علم الغيب حتى علموا أن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يموت قبلهم ؟ ( فهم يكتبون   ) أي : يحكمون ، والكتاب : الحكم ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - للرجلين اللذين تخاصما إليه : " أقضي بينكما بكتاب الله   " أي بحكم الله . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : معناه أم عندهم اللوح المحفوظ فهم يكتبون ما فيه ويخبرون الناس به ؟ 

 ( أم يريدون كيدا   ) مكرا بك ليهلكوك ؟ ( فالذين كفروا هم المكيدون   ) أي : هم المجزيون بكيدهم ، يريد أن ضرر ذلك يعود عليهم ، ويحيق مكرهم بهم ، وذلك أنهم مكروا به في دار الندوة فقتلوا ببدر    . 
[ ص: 394 ] أم لهم إله غير الله سبحان الله عما يشركون   ( 43 ) وإن يروا كسفا من السماء ساقطا يقولوا سحاب مركوم   ( 44 ) فذرهم حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي فيه يصعقون   ( 45 ) يوم لا يغني عنهم كيدهم شيئا ولا هم ينصرون   ( 46 ) وإن للذين ظلموا عذابا دون ذلك ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ( 47 ) واصبر لحكم ربك فإنك بأعيننا وسبح بحمد ربك حين تقوم   ( 48 ) ) 

 ( أم لهم إله غير الله   ) يرزقهم وينصرهم ؟ ( سبحان الله عما يشركون   ) قال الخليل    : ما في هذه السورة من ذكر " أم " كله استفهام وليس بعطف . 

 ( وإن يروا كسفا   ) قطعة ( من السماء ساقطا    ) هذا جواب لقولهم : " فأسقط علينا كسفا من السماء " ، يقول : لو عذبناهم  بسقوط بعض من السماء عليهم لم ينتهوا عن كفرهم ( يقولوا ) لمعاندتهم هذا (  سحاب مركوم   ) بعضه على بعض يسقينا . 

 ( فذرهم حتى يلاقوا   ) يعانوا ( يومهم الذي فيه يصعقون   ) أي : يموتون ، حتى يعانوا الموت ، قرأ ابن عامر  وعاصم  يصعقون بضم الياء ، أي : يهلكون . 

 ( يوم لا يغني عنهم كيدهم شيئا ولا هم ينصرون   ) أي : لا ينفعهم كيدهم يوم الموت ولا يمنعهم من العذاب مانع . 

 ( وإن للذين ظلموا   ) [ كفروا ] ( عذابا دون ذلك   ) أي : عذابا في الدنيا قبل عذاب الآخرة . قال ابن عباس    : يعني القتل يوم بدر ، وقال الضحاك    : هو الجوع والقحط سبع سنين . وقال  البراء بن عازب    : هو عذاب القبر . ( ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون   ) أن العذاب نازل بهم . 

 ( واصبر لحكم ربك   ) إلى أن يقع بهم العذاب الذي حكمنا عليهم ( فإنك بأعيننا   ) أي بمرأى منا ، قال ابن عباس    : نرى ما يعمل بك . وقال الزجاج    : إنك بحيث نراك ونحفظك فلا يصلون إلى مكروهك . ( وسبح بحمد ربك حين تقوم   ) قال سعيد بن جبير   وعطاء    : أي : قل حين تقوم من مجلسك : سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، فإن كان المجلس خيرا ازددت فيه إحسانا ، وإن كان غير ذلك كان كفارة له .   [ ص: 395 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن أحمد القفال  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور أحمد بن الفضل البرونجردي  ، أخبرنا أبو أحمد بكر بن محمد الصيرفي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن عبد الله القرشي  ، حدثنا  حجاج بن محمد  عن  ابن جريج  ، عن  موسى بن عقبة  ، عن سهيل بن أبي صالح  ، عن أبيه ، عن  أبي هريرة  رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من جلس مجلسا وكثر فيه لغطه ، فقال قبل أن يقوم : سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك ، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت ، أستغفرك وأتوب إليك ، إلا كان كفارة لما بينهما   " . 

 وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما : معناه صل لله حين تقوم من مقامك . 

 وقال الضحاك  والربيع    : إذا قمت إلى الصلاة فقل :   " سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي  ، حدثنا أبو العباس المحبوبي  ، حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا الحسن بن عرفة  ويحيى بن موسى  قال : حدثنا أبو معاوية  عن حارثة بن أبي الرجال  ، عن عمرة  عن عائشة  قالت : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا افتتح الصلاة قال :   " سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك وتبارك اسمك وتعالى جدك ولا إله غيرك   "   . 

 وقال الكلبي    : هو ذكر الله باللسان حين تقوم من الفراش إلى أن تدخل في الصلاة . 

 أخبرنا أبو طاهر عمر بن عبد العزيز القاشاني  ، أخبرنا أبو عمر القاسم بن جعفر بن عبد الواحد الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد بن عمر اللؤلئي  ، حدثنا  أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث  ، حدثنا   [ ص: 396 ] محمد بن نافع ،  حدثنا  زيد بن حباب  ، أخبرني معاوية بن صالح  ، أخبرنا أزهر بن سعيد الحرازي  عن عاصم بن حميد  قال : سألت عائشة  رضي الله تعالى عنها بأي شيء كان يفتتح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قيام الليل ؟ فقالت : كان  إذا قام كبر الله عشرا ، وحمد الله عشرا ، وسبح الله عشرا ، وهلل عشرا ،  واستغفر عشرا ، وقال : اللهم اغفر لي واهدني وارزقني وعافني ، ويتعوذ من  ضيق المقام يوم القيامة   " .
( ومن الليل فسبحه وإدبار النجوم   ( 49 ) ) 

 ( ومن الليل فسبحه   ) أي : صل له ، قال مقاتل    : يعني صلاة المغرب والعشاء . ( وإدبار النجوم   ) يعني الركعتين قبل صلاة الفجر ، وذلك حين تدبر النجوم أي تغيب بضوء الصبح ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال الضحاك    : هو فريضة صلاة الصبح . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  ، أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  ، أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك  ، عن ابن شهاب ،  عن محمد بن جبير بن مطعم  ، عن أبيه أنه قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قرأ في المغرب بالطور   . 
سُورَةُ النَّجْمِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

  ( وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( وَالنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَى   ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي رِوَايَةِ الْوَالِبِيِّ  وَالْعَوْفِيِّ    : يَعْنِي الثُّرَيَّا إِذَا سَقَطَتْ وَغَابَتْ ، وَهُوِيُّهُ مَغِيبُهُ وَالْعَرَبُ تُسَمِّي الثُّرَيَّا نَجْمًا . 

 وَجَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - مَرْفُوعًا :   " مَا طَلَعَ النَّجْمُ قَطُّ وَفِي الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْعَاهَةِ شَيْءٌ إِلَّا رُفِعَ " وَأَرَادَ بِالنَّجْمِ الثُّرَيَّا . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    :  هِيَ نُجُومُ السَّمَاءِ كُلُّهَا حِينَ تَغْرُبُ لَفْظُهُ وَاحِدٌ  وَمَعْنَاهُ الْجَمْعُ ، سُمِّيَ الْكَوْكَبُ نَجْمًا لِطُلُوعِهِ ،  وَكُلُّ طَالِعٍ نَجْمٌ ، يُقَالُ : نَجَمَ السِّنُّ وَالْقَرْنُ  وَالنَّبْتُ : إِذَا طَلَعَ . 

 وَرَوَى عِكْرِمَةُ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَنَّهُ الرُّجُومُ مِنَ النُّجُومِ يَعْنِي مَا تُرْمَى بِهِ الشَّيَاطِينُ عِنْدَ اسْتِرَاقِهِمُ السَّمْعَ .   [ ص: 400 ] 

 وَقَالَ أَبُو حَمْزَةَ الثُّمَّالِيُّ     : هِيَ النُّجُومُ إِذَا انْتَثَرَتْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ . وَقِيلَ :  الْمُرَادُ بِالنَّجْمِ الْقُرْآنُ سَمِّيَ نَجْمًا لِأَنَّهُ نُزِّلَ  نُجُومًا مُتَفَرِّقَةً فِي عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً ، وَسُمِّي التَّفْرِيقُ :  تَنْجِيمًا ، وَالْمُفَرَّقُ : مُنَجَّمًا ، هَذَا قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي رِوَايَةِ عَطَاءٍ ،  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْكَلْبِيُّ    . 

 " الْهُوِّيُّ " : النُّزُولُ مِنْ أَعْلَى إِلَى أَسْفَلَ . وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ     : " النَّجْمُ " هُوَ النَّبْتُ الَّذِي لَا سَاقَ لَهُ ، وَمِنْهُ  قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " وَالنَّجْمُ وَالشَّجَرُ يَسْجُدَانِ " (  الرَّحْمَنِ - 6 ) ، وَهُوِيُّهُ سُقُوطُهُ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ . وَقَالَ جَعْفَرٌ الصَّادِقُ    : يَعْنِي مُحَمَّدًا     - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِذْ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ  لَيْلَةَ الْمِعْرَاجِ ، وَ " الْهُوِيُّ " : النُّزُولُ ، يُقَالُ : هَوَى  يَهْوِي هُوِيًّا [ إِذَا نَزَلَ ] مِثْلُ مَضَى يَمْضِي مُضِيًّا .
( ما ضل صاحبكم وما غوى   ( 2 ) وما ينطق عن الهوى   ( 3 ) إن هو إلا وحي يوحى   ( 4 ) علمه شديد القوى   ( 5 ) ذو مرة فاستوى   ( 6 ) وهو بالأفق الأعلى   ( 7 ) ) 

 وجواب القسم : قوله : ( ما ضل صاحبكم   ) يعني : محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما ضل عن طريق الهدى ( وما غوى   ( وما ينطق عن الهوى   ) أي : بالهوى يريد لا يتكلم بالباطل ، وذلك أنهم قالوا : إن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول القرآن من تلقاء نفسه . 

 ( إن هو   ) ما نطقه في الدين ، وقيل : القرآن ( إلا وحي يوحى   ) أي : وحي من الله يوحى إليه . 

 ( علمه شديد القوى   ) جبريل ،  والقوى جمع القوة . 

 ( ذو مرة   ) قوة وشدة في خلقه يعني جبريل    . قال ابن عباس    : ذو مرة يعني : ذو منظر حسن   . وقال مقاتل    : ذو خلق طويل حسن . ( فاستوى ) يعني : جبريل    . 

 ( وهو ) يعني محمدا    -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأكثر كلام العرب إذا أرادوا العطف في مثل هذا أن  يظهروا كناية المعطوف عليه ، فيقولون استوى هو وفلان ، وقلما يقولون :  استوى وفلان نظير هذا قوله : " أئذا كنا ترابا وآباؤنا   " ( النمل - 67 ) عطف الآباء على المكنى في " كنا " من غير إظهار نحن ، ومعنى الآية : استوى جبريل  ومحمد  عليهما السلام ليلة المعراج ( بالأفق الأعلى   ) وهو أقصى الدنيا عند مطلع الشمس ، وقيل : " فاستوى " يعني جبريل ،  وهو كناية عن جبريل  أيضا أي : قام في صورته التي خلقه   [ ص: 401 ] الله ، وهو بالأفق الأعلى ، وذلك أن جبريل كان يأتي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في صورة الآدميين كما  كان يأتي النبيين ، فسأله رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يريه نفسه  على الصورة التي جبل عليها فأراه نفسه مرتين : مرة في الأرض ومرة في السماء  ، فأما في الأرض ففي الأفق الأعلى ، والمراد بالأعلى جانب المشرق ، وذلك  أن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان بحراء  فطلع له جبريل  من المشرق فسد الأفق إلى المغرب ، فخر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مغشيا عليه ، فنزل جبريل  في  صورة الآدميين فضمه إلى نفسه ، وجعل يمسح الغبار عن وجهه ، وهو قوله : "  ثم دنا فتدلى " وأما في السماء فعند سدرة المنتهى ، ولم يره أحد من  الأنبياء على تلك الصورة إلا نبينا محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 
( ثم دنا فتدلى   ( 8 ) فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى   ( 9 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ثم دنا فتدلى فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى   ) اختلفوا في معناه : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا أبو أسامة ،  حدثنا زكريا بن أبي زائدة  عن ابن الأشوع  عن الشعبي  عن مسروق  قال : قلت  لعائشة  فأين قوله : " ثم دنا فتدلى فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى   " ؟ قالت : " ذلك جبريل  كان يأتيه في صورة الرجل ، وإنه أتاه هذه المرة في صورته التي هي صورته ، فسد الأفق "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا طلق بن غنام ،  حدثنا زائدة  عن الشيباني  قال : سألت زرا  عن قوله : " فكان قاب قوسين أو أدنى   " ، قال : أخبرنا  عبد الله - يعني ابن مسعود    - أن محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رأى جبريل  له ستمائة جناح . 

 فمعنى الآية : ثم دنا جبريل  بعد استوائه بالأفق الأعلى من الأرض " فتدلى " فنزل إلى محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فكان منه " قاب قوسين أو أدنى " ، بل أدنى ، وبه قال ابن عباس  والحسن  وقتادة ،  قيل : في الكلام تقديم وتأخير تقديره : ثم تدلى فدنا؛ لأن التدلي سبب الدنو . 

 وقال آخرون : ثم دنا الرب - عز وجل - من محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتدلى ، فقرب منه حتى كان قاب   [ ص: 402 ] قوسين أو أدنى . وروينا في قصة المعراج عن  شريك بن عبد الله  عن أنس    : ودنا الجبار رب العزة فتدلى حتى كان منه قاب قوسين أو أدنى . وهذا رواية ابن سلمة  عن ابن عباس ،    " والتدلي " هو النزول إلى الشيء حتى يقرب منه . 

 وقال مجاهد    : دنا جبريل  من ربه . 

 وقال الضحاك    : دنا محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من ربه فتدلى فأهوى للسجود ، فكان منه قاب قوسين أو أدنى . 

 ومعنى قوله : " قاب قوسين " أي قدر قوسين ، و " القاب " و " القيب " و "  القاد " و " القيد " : عبارة عن المقدار ، و " القوس " : ما يرمى به في قول  الضحاك  ومجاهد  وعكرمة   وعطاء  عن ابن عباس ،  فأخبر أنه كان بين جبريل  وبين محمد  عليهما السلام مقدار قوسين ، قال مجاهد     : معناه حيث الوتر من القوس ، وهذا إشارة إلى تأكيد القرب . وأصله : أن  الحليفين من العرب كانا إذا أرادا عقد الصفاء والعهد خرجا بقوسيهما فألصقا  بينهما ، يريدان بذلك أنهما متظاهران يحامي كل واحد منهما عن صاحبه . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : " قاب قوسين " أي : قدر ذراعين ، وهو قول سعيد بن جبير   وشقيق بن سلمة ،  و " القوس " : الذراع يقاس بها كل شيء ، " أو أدنى " : بل أقرب .
( فأوحى إلى عبده ما أوحى   ( 10 ) ) 

 ( فأوحى ) أي : أوحى الله ( إلى عبده ) محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما أوحى ، قال ابن عباس  في رواية عطاء  ، والكلبي  ، والحسن  ، والربيع  ، وابن زيد    : معناه : أوحى جبريل  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما أوحى إليه ربه - عز وجل - . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    :  أوحى إليه : " ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى " ( الضحى - 6 ) إلى قوله تعالى : "  ورفعنا لك ذكرك " ، ( الشرح - 4 ) وقيل : أوحى إليه : إن الجنة محرمة على  الأنبياء حتى تدخلها أنت ، وعلى الأمم حتى تدخلها أمتك .
[ ص: 403 ]   ( ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى   ( 11 ) ) 

 ( ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى   ) قرأ أبو جعفر    " ما كذب الفؤاد " بتشديد الذال أي : ما كذب قلب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما رأى بعينه تلك الليلة ، بل صدقه وحققه ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف أي : ما كذب فؤاد محمد     - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الذي رأى بل صدقه ، يقال : كذبه إذا قال له الكذب  مجازه : ما كذب الفؤاد فيما رأى ، واختلفوا في الذي رآه ، فقال قوم : رأى جبريل ،  وهو قول ابن مسعود   وعائشة    . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ،  حدثنا  حفص هو ابن غياث  عن الشيباني  عن زر  عن عبد الله  قال :   " ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى " قال : رأى جبريل  له ستمائة جناح   . 

 وقال آخرون : هو الله - عز وجل - . ثم اختلفوا في معنى الرؤية ، فقال بعضهم : جعل بصره في فؤاده فرآه بفؤاده ، وهو قول ابن عباس    . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا  مسلم بن حجاج ،  حدثنا أبو سعيد الأشج ،  حدثنا  وكيع ،  حدثنا الأعمش  عن زياد بن الحصين  عن أبي العالية  عن ابن عباس    :   " ما كذب الفؤاد ما رأى " . " ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى " قال : رآه بفؤاده مرتين   . 

 وذهب جماعة إلى أنه رآه بعينه وهو قول أنس  والحسن  وعكرمة ،  قالوا : رأى محمد  ربه ، وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : إن الله اصطفى إبراهيم  بالخلة ، واصطفى موسى  بالكلام ، واصطفى محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالرؤية . 

 وكانت عائشة  رضي الله عنها تقول : لم ير رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ربه ، وتحمل الآية على رؤيته جبريل  عليه السلام :   [ ص: 404 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا يحيى ،  حدثنا  وكيع  عن إسماعيل بن أبي خالد  عن عامر  عن مسروق  قال : قلت  لعائشة  يا أماه هل رأى محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ربه ؟ فقالت : لقد قف شعري مما قلت : أين أنت من ثلاث من حدثكهن فقد كذب ؟ من حدثك أن محمدا  رأى ربه فقد كذب ، ثم قرأت : " لا تدركه الأبصار وهو يدرك الأبصار وهو اللطيف الخبير   " ، ( الأنعام - 103 ) " وما كان لبشر أن يكلمه الله إلا وحيا أو من وراء حجاب   " ( الشورى - 51 ) ومن حدثك أنه يعلم ما في غد فقد كذب ، ثم قرأت : " وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا   " ( لقمان - 34 ) ومن حدثك أنه كتم شيئا فقد كذب ، ثم قرأت : " يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك   " ( المائدة - 67 ) الآية ، ولكنه رأى جبريل  في صورته مرتين   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ،  حدثنا  وكيع  عن يزيد بن إبراهيم  عن قتادة  عن عبد الله بن [ شقيق    ] عن أبي ذر  قال : سألت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : هل رأيت ربك ؟ قال : " نور أنى أراه "   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (388)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ النَّجْمِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 12 إلى الاية 33


( أفتمارونه على ما يرى   ( 12 ) ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى   ( 13 ) عند سدرة المنتهى   ( 14 ) ) 

 ( أفتمارونه على ما يرى   ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  ويعقوب :     " أفتمرونه " بفتح التاء [ وسكون الميم ] بلا ألف ، أي : أفتجحدونه ،  تقول العرب : مريت الرجل حقه إذا جحدته ، وقرأ الآخرون : " أفتمارونه "  بالألف وضم التاء على معنى أفتجادلونه على ما يرى وذلك أنهم جادلوه حين  أسري به ، فقالوا : صف لنا بيت المقدس ،  وأخبرنا عن عيرنا في الطريق وغير ذلك مما جادلوه به ، والمعنى : أفتجادلونه جدالا ترومون به دفعه عما رآه وعلمه . 

 ( ولقد رآه نزلة أخرى   ) يعني : رأى جبريل  في صورته التي خلق عليها نازلا من السماء نزلة أخرى ، وذلك أنه رآه في صورته مرتين ، مرة في الأرض ومرة في السماء . 

 ( عند سدرة المنتهى   ) وعلى قول ابن عباس  معنى  : " نزلة أخرى " هو أنه كانت للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عرجات في تلك  الليلة لمسألة التخفيف من أعداد الصلوات ، فيكون لكل عرجة نزلة ، فرأى ربه    [ ص: 405 ] في بعضها ، وروينا عنه :   " أنه رأى ربه بفؤاده مرتين " وعنه : " أنه رأى بعينه " قوله : " عند سدرة المنتهى " روينا عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : لما أسري برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - انتهى إلى سدرة المنتهى وهي  في السماء السابعة إليها ينتهي ما يعرج به من الأرض فيقبض منها ، وإليها  ينتهي ما يهبط به من فوقها فيقبض منها ، قال تعالى : " عندها جنة المأوى إذ  يغشى السدرة ما يغشى " ، قال : فراش من ذهب   . 

 وروينا في حديث المعراج :    " ثم صعد بي إلى السماء السابعة فإذا أنا بإبراهيم عليه السلام فسلمت  عليه ، ثم رفعت لي سدرة المنتهى فإذا نبقها مثل قلال هجر ، وإذا ورقها مثل  آذان الفيلة "   . 

 " والسدرة " شجرة النبق ، وقيل لها : سدرة المنتهى لأنه إليها ينتهي علم الخلق . قال هلال بن [ يساف    ] : سأل ابن عباس  كعبا  عن سدرة المنتهى وأنا حاضر ، فقال كعب    : إنها سدرة في أصل العرش على رءوس حملة العرش وإليها ينتهي علم الخلائق ، وما خلفها غيب لا يعلمه إلا الله   . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرني ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا ابن شيبة ،  حدثنا المسوحي ،  حدثنا عبيد بن يعيش ،  حدثنا  يونس بن بكير ،  أخبرنا محمد بن إسحاق  عن يحيى بن عباد بن عبد الله بن الزبير  عن أبيه عن جدته أسماء بنت أبي بكر  قالت : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يذكر سدرة المنتهى ، قال :   " يسير الراكب في ظل الفنن منها مائة عام ويستظل في الفنن منها مائة ألف راكب ، فيها فراش من ذهب ، كأن ثمرها القلال " . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هي شجرة  تحمل الحلي والحلل والثمار من جميع الألوان ، لو أن ورقة وضعت منها في  الأرض لأضاءت لأهل الأرض ، وهي طوبى التي ذكرها الله تعالى في سورة الرعد .  
[ ص: 406 ]   ( عندها جنة المأوى   ( 15 ) إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى   ( 16 ) ما زاغ البصر وما طغى   ( 17 ) لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى   ( 18 ) ) 

 ( عندها جنة المأوى   ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : جنة يأوي إليها جبريل  والملائكة . وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : يأوي إليها أرواح الشهداء . 

 ( إذ يغشى السدرة ما يغشى   ) قال ابن مسعود    : فراش من ذهب . 

 وروينا في حديث المعراج عن أنس  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " ثم ذهب بي إلى سدرة المنتهى فإذا ورقها كآذان الفيلة ، وإذا ثمرها  كالقلال ، فلما غشى من أمر الله ما غشى تغيرت ، فما أحد من خلق الله يستطيع  أن ينعتها من حسنها ، وأوحى إلي ما أوحى ففرض علي خمسين صلاة في كل يوم  وليلة   " . 

 وقال مقاتل    : تغشاها الملائكة أمثال الغربان ، وقال  السدي    : من الطيور . وروي عن أبي العالية  عن  أبي هريرة     - رضي الله عنه - أو غيره قال : غشيها نور الخلائق وغشيتها الملائكة من  حب الله أمثال الغربان حين يقعن على الشجرة . قال : فكلمه عند ذلك ، فقال  له : سل . وعن الحسن  قال : غشيها نور رب العزة فاستنارت . ويروى في الحديث :   " رأيت على كل ورقة منها ملكا قائما يسبح الله تعالى "   . 

 ( ما زاغ البصر وما طغى   ) أي : ما مال بصر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يمينا ولا شمالا وما طغى ، أي ما جاوز ما رأى . وقيل : ما جاوز ما أمر به وهذا وصف أدبه في ذلك المقام إذ لم يلتفت جانبا . 

 ( لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى    ) يعني : الآيات العظام . وقيل : أراد ما رأى تلك الليلة في مسيره وعوده ،  دليله قوله : " لنريه من آياتنا " ، ( الإسراء - 1 ) وقيل : معناه لقد رأى  من آيات ربه الآية الكبرى . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا  عبيد الله بن معاذ العنبري ،  حدثنا أبي ، حدثنا   [ ص: 407 ] شعبة  عن  سليمان الشيباني  سمع زر بن حبيش  عن عبد الله  قال : لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى قال : رأى جبريل  في صورته له ستمائة جناح   . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا حفص بن عمرو ،  حدثنا شعبة  عن الأعمش  عن إبراهيم  عن علقمة    [ عن عبد الله    ] " لقد رأى من آيات ربه الكبرى   " ؟ قال : رأى رفرفا أخضر سد أفق السماء   .
( أفرأيتم اللات والعزى   ( 19 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( أفرأيتم اللات والعزى    ) هذه أسماء أصنام اتخذوها آلهة يعبدونها ، اشتقوا لها أسماء من أسماء  الله تعالى فقالوا من الله : اللات ، ومن العزيز : العزى . وقيل : العزى :  تأنيث الأعز ، أما " اللات " قال قتادة    : كانت بالطائف ،  وقال ابن زيد    : بيت بنخلة كانت قريش  تعبده . 

 وقرأ ابن عباس  ومجاهد   وأبو صالح    : " اللات " بتشديد التاء ، وقالوا : كان رجلا يلت السويق للحاج ، فلما مات عكفوا على قبره يعبدونه . 

 وقال مجاهد    : كان في رأس جبل له غنيمة يسلأ منها السمن ويأخذ منها الأقط ، ويجمع رسلها ثم يتخذ منها حيسا فيطعم منه الحاج ، وكان ببطن نخلة ،  فلما مات عبدوه ، وهو اللات . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كان رجلا من ثقيف يقال له صرمة بن غنم ،  وكان يسلأ السمن فيضعها على صخرة ثم تأتيه العرب فتلت به أسوقتهم ، فلما مات الرجل حولتها ثقيف إلى منازلها فعبدتها ، فسدرة الطائف  على موضع اللات . 

 وأما " العزى " : قال مجاهد    : هي شجرة بغطفان  كانوا يعبدونها ، فبعث رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خالد بن الوليد  فقطعها فجعل خالد بن الوليد  يضربها بالفأس ويقول :   [ ص: 408 ] 
**يا عز كفرانك لا سبحانك 

إني رأيت الله قد أهانك* *

 فخرجت منها شيطانة ناشرة شعرها داعية ويلها واضعة يدها على رأسها . 

 ويقال : إن خالدا  رجع  إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : قد قلعتها ، فقال : ما رأيت ؟ قال  : ما رأيت شيئا ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ما قلعت ، فعاودها  فعاد إليها ومعه المعول فقلعها واجتث أصلها فخرجت منها امرأة عريانة ،  فقتلها ثم رجع إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأخبره بذلك ، فقال :   " تلك العزى ولن تعبد أبدا "   . 

 وقال الضحاك    : هي صنم لغطفان  وضعها لهم سعد بن ظالم الغطفاني ،  وذلك أنه قدم مكة  فرأى الصفا  والمروة ،  ورأى أهل مكة  يطوفون بينهما ، فعاد إلى بطن نخلة ،  وقال لقومه : إن لأهل مكة  الصفا  والمروة  وليستا لكم ، ولهم إله يعبدونه وليس لكم ، قالوا : فما تأمرنا ؟ قال : أنا أصنع لكم كذلك ، فأخذ حجرا من الصفا  وحجرا من المروة  ونقلهما إلى نخلة ،  فوضع الذي أخذ من الصفا ،  فقال : هذا الصفا ،  ثم وضع الذي أخذه من المروة ،  فقال : هذه المروة ،  ثم  أخذ ثلاثة أحجار فأسندها إلى شجرة ، فقال : هذا ربكم ، فجعلوا يطوفون بين  الحجرين ويعبدون الحجارة ، حتى افتتح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مكة ،  فأمر برفع الحجارة ، وبعث خالد بن الوليد  إلى العزى فقطعها . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : هي بيت بالطائف  كانت تعبده ثقيف    . 
( ومناة الثالثة الأخرى   ( 20 ) ) 

 ( ومناة ) قرأ ابن كثير  بالمد والهمزة ، وقرأ العامة بالقصر غير مهموز ، لأن العرب سمت زيد مناة وعبد مناة ، ولم يسمع فيها المد . قال قتادة    : هي لخزاعة  كانت بقديد ، قالت عائشة  رضي الله عنها في الأنصار : كانوا يهلون لمناة ، وكانت حذو قديد   . قال ابن زيد    : بيت كان بالمشلل يعبده بنو كعب    . قال الضحاك    : مناة صنم لهذيل  وخزاعة  يعبدها أهل مكة    . وقال بعضهم : اللات والعزى ومناة : أصنام من حجارة كانت في جوف الكعبة يعبدونها . 

 واختلف القراء في الوقف على اللات ومناة : فوقف بعضهم عليهما بالهاء  وبعضهم بالتاء . وقال بعضهم : ما كتب في المصحف بالتاء يوقف عليه بالتاء ،  وما كتب بالهاء فيوقف عليه بالهاء .   [ ص: 409 ] 

 وأما قوله : ( الثالثة الأخرى    ) [ فالثالثة ] نعت لمناة ، أي : الثالثة للصنمين في الذكر ، وأما الأخرى  فإن العرب لا تقول الثالثة الأخرى ، إنما الأخرى هاهنا نعت للثانية . قال الخليل     : فالياء لوفاق رءوس الآي ، كقوله : " مآرب أخرى " ( طه - 18 ) ولم يقل :  أخر . وقيل : في الآية تقديم وتأخير تقديرها : أفرأيتم اللات والعزى  الأخرى ومناة الثالثة . 

 ومعنى الآية : " أفرأيتم " : أخبرونا يا أيها الزاعمون أن اللات والعزى ومناة بنات الله ، قال الكلبي    : كان المشركون بمكة  يقولون : الأصنام والملائكة بنات الله ، وكان الرجل منهم إذا بشر بالأنثى كره ذلك .
( ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى   ( 21 ) تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى   ( 22 ) إن هي إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان إن يتبعون إلا الظن وما تهوى الأنفس ولقد جاءهم من ربهم الهدى   ( 23 ) ) 

 فقال الله تعالى منكرا عليهم : ( ( ألكم الذكر وله الأنثى تلك إذا قسمة ضيزى   ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : أي قسمة جائرة حيث جعلتم لربكم ما تكرهون لأنفسكم . قال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : قسمة عوجاء . وقال الحسن    : غير معتدلة . 

 قرأ ابن كثير    : " ضئزى " بالهمز ، وقرأ الآخرون بغير همز . 

 قال الكسائي    : يقال  منه ضاز يضيز ضيزا ، وضاز يضوز ضوزا ، وضاز يضاز ضازا إذا ظلم ونقص ،  وتقدير ضيزى من الكلام فعلى بضم الفاء ، لأنها صفة والصفات لا تكون إلا على  فعلى بضم الفاء ، نحو حبلى وأنثى وبشرى ، أو فعلى بفتح الفاء ، نحو غضبى  وسكرى وعطشى ، وليس في كلام العرب فعلى بكسر الفاء في النعوت ، إنما يكون  في الأسماء ، مثل : ذكرى وشعرى ، وكسر الضاد هاهنا لئلا تنقلب الياء واوا  وهي من بنات الياء كما قالوا في جمع أبيض بيض ، والأصل بوض مثل حمر وصفر ،  فأما من قال : ضاز يضوز فالاسم منه ضوزى مثل شورى . 

 ( إن هي ) ما هذه الأصنام ( إلا أسماء سميتموها أنتم وآباؤكم ما أنزل الله بها من سلطان   ) حجة بما تقولون إنها آلهة . ثم رجع إلى الخبر بعد المخاطبة فقال : ( إن يتبعون إلا الظن   ) في قولهم إنها آلهة ( وما تهوى الأنفس   ) وما زين لهم الشيطان ( ولقد جاءهم من ربهم الهدى   ) البيان بالكتاب والرسول أنها ليست بآلهة ، فإن العبادة لا تصلح إلا لله الواحد القهار   . 
[ ص: 410 ]   ( أم للإنسان ما تمنى   ( 24 ) فلله الآخرة والأولى   ( 25 ) وكم من ملك في السماوات لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئا إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله لمن يشاء ويرضى   ( 26 ) إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة ليسمون الملائكة تسمية الأنثى   ( 27 ) وما لهم به من علم إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا   ( 28 ) فأعرض عمن تولى عن ذكرنا ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا   ( 29 ) ذلك مبلغهم من العلم إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى   ( 30 ) ) 

 (   ( أم للإنسان ما تمنى   ) أيظن الكافر أن له ما يتمنى ويشتهي من شفاعة الأصنام ؟ 

 ( فلله الآخرة والأولى   ) ليس كما ظن الكافر وتمنى ، بل لله الآخرة والأولى ، لا يملك أحد فيهما شيئا إلا بإذنه . 

 ( وكم من ملك في السماوات   ) يعبدهم هؤلاء الكفار ويرجون شفاعتهم عند الله ( لا تغني شفاعتهم شيئا إلا من بعد أن يأذن الله   ) في الشفاعة ( لمن يشاء ويرضى   ) أي : من أهل التوحيد . قال ابن عباس    : يريد لا تشفع الملائكة إلا لمن - رضي الله عنه   - . وجمع الكناية في قوله : " شفاعتهم " والملك واحد؛ لأن المراد من قوله : " وكم من ملك " الكثرة ، فهو كقوله : " فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين   " ( الحاقة - 47 ) . 

 ( إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة ليسمون الملائكة تسمية الأنثى   ) أي : بتسمية الأنثى حين قالوا : إنهم بنات الله . 

 ( وما لهم به من علم   ) قال مقاتل    : [ معناه ] ما يستيقنون أنهم [ بنات الله ] ( إن يتبعون إلا الظن وإن الظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا    ) " والحق " بمعنى العلم ، أي : لا يقوم الظن مقام العلم . وقيل : " الحق  " بمعنى العذاب ، [ أي : أظنهم لا ينقذهم من العذاب شيء ] . 

 ( فأعرض عمن تولى عن ذكرنا   ) يعني القرآن . وقيل : الإيمان ( ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا   . ) . 

 ثم صغر رأيهم فقال : ( ذلك مبلغهم من العلم   ) أي : ذلك نهاية علمهم وقدر عقولهم أن   [ ص: 411 ] آثروا الدنيا على الآخرة . 

 وقيل : لم يبلغوا من العلم إلا ظنهم أن الملائكة بنات الله ، وأنها تشفع لهم ، فاعتمدوا على ذلك وأعرضوا عن القرآن . 

 ( إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بمن اهتدى   ) أي : هو عالم بالفريقين فيجازيهم .
( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ليجزي الذين أساءوا بما عملوا ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى   ( 31 ) الذين  يجتنبون كبائر الإثم والفواحش إلا اللمم إن ربك واسع المغفرة هو أعلم بكم  إذ أنشأكم من الأرض وإذ أنتم أجنة في بطون أمهاتكم فلا تزكوا أنفسكم هو  أعلم بمن اتقى   ( 32 ) ) 

 ( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   ) وهذا معترض بين الآية الأولى وبين قوله : ( ليجزي الذين أساءوا بما عملوا    ) فاللام في قوله : " ليجزي " متعلق بمعنى الآية الأولى؛ لأنه إذا كان  أعلم بهم جازى كلا بما يستحقه ، الذين أساءوا وأشركوا : بما عملوا من الشرك  ( ويجزي الذين أحسنوا بالحسنى   ) وحدوا ربهم : " بالحسنى " بالجنة . وإنما يقدر على مجازاة المحسن والمسيء إذا كان كثير الملك ، ولذلك قال : " ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض   " . 

 ثم وصفهم فقال : ( الذين يجتنبون كبائر الإثم والفواحش إلا اللمم    ) اختلفوا في معنى الآية ، فقال قوم : هذا استثناء صحيح ، واللمم من  الكبائر والفواحش ، ومعنى الآية : إلا أن يلم بالفاحشة مرة ثم يتوب ، ويقع  الوقعة ثم ينتهي وهو قول  أبي هريرة    [ ومجاهد ،  والحسن    ] ، ورواية عطاء  عن ابن عباس    . 

قال  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص    : اللمم ما دون الشرك   . 

 وقال  السدي  قال أبو صالح :  سئلت عن قول الله تعالى : " إلا اللمم " ، فقلت : هو الرجل يلم بالذنب ثم لا يعاوده ، فذكرت ذلك  لابن عباس  فقال : لقد أعانك عليها ملك كريم .   [ ص: 412 ] 

 وروينا عن عطاء  عن ابن عباس  في قوله : " إلا اللمم " ، قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إن تغفر اللهم تغفر جما وأي عبد لك لا ألما   " . 

 وأصل " اللمم والإلمام " : ما يعمله الإنسان الحين بعد الحين ، ولا يكون إعادة ، ولا إقامة . 

 وقال آخرون : هذا استثناء منقطع ، مجازه : لكن اللمم ، ولم يجعلوا اللمم  من الكبائر والفواحش ، ثم اختلفوا في معناه ، فقال بعضهم : هو ما سلف في  الجاهلية فلا يؤاخذهم الله به ، وذلك أن المشركين قالوا للمسلمين : إنهم  كانوا بالأمس يعملون معنا ؟ فأنزل الله هذه الآية . وهذا قول  زيد بن ثابت ،  وزيد بن أسلم    . 

 وقال بعضهم : هو صغار الذنوب كالنظرة والغمزة والقبلة وما كان دون الزنا ، وهو قول ابن مسعود ،   وأبي هريرة ،  ومسروق ،   والشعبي ،  ورواية طاوس  عن ابن عباس    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا محمود بن غيلان ،  أخبرنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر  عن ابن طاوس  عن أبيه عن ابن عباس  قال : ما رأيت أشبه باللمم مما قاله  أبو هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " إن الله كتب على ابن آدم حظه من الزنا أدرك ذلك لا محالة ، فزنا العين  النظر ، وزنا اللسان النطق ، والنفس تتمنى وتشتهي ، والفرج يصدق ذلك ويكذبه  "   . 

 ورواه سهيل بن أبي صالح  عن أبيه عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وزاد : " العينان زناهما النظر ، والأذنان زناهما الاستماع ، واللسان زناه الكلام ، واليد [ زناها ] البطش ، والرجل زناها الخطى   "   .   [ ص: 413 ] 

وقال الكلبي     : " اللمم " على وجهين : كل ذنب لم يذكر الله عليه حدا في الدنيا ولا  عذابا في الآخرة ، فذلك الذي تكفره الصلوات ما لم يبلغ الكبائر والفواحش ،  والوجه الآخر هو الذنب العظيم يلم به المسلم المرة بعد المرة فيتوب منه   .  

 وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : هو ما لم على القلب أي خطر . 

وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : " اللمم " النظرة من غير تعمد ، فهو مغفور ، فإن أعاد النظرة فليس بلمم وهو ذنب   . 

 ( إن ربك واسع المغفرة   ) قال ابن عباس    : لمن فعل ذلك وتاب ، تم الكلام هاهنا ، ثم قال : ( هو أعلم بكم إذ أنشأكم من الأرض   ) أي خلق أباكم آدم  من التراب ( وإذ أنتم أجنة   ) جمع جنين ، سمي جنينا لاجتنانه في البطن ( في بطون أمهاتكم فلا تزكوا أنفسكم   ) قال ابن عباس    : لا تمدحوها . قال الحسن    : علم الله من كل نفس ما هي صانعة وإلى ما هي صائرة ، فلا تزكوا أنفسكم ، لا تبرءوها عن الآثام ، ولا تمدحوها بحسن أعمالها   . 

 قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : كان الناس يعملون أعمالا حسنة ثم يقولون : صلاتنا وصيامنا وحجنا ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية ( هو أعلم بمن اتقى   ) أي : بر وأطاع وأخلص العمل لله تعالى .
( أفرأيت الذي تولى   ( 33 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : (   ( أفرأيت الذي تولى   ) نزلت في الوليد بن المغيرة ،  كان  قد اتبع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على دينه فعيره بعض المشركين وقال  له : أتركت دين الأشياخ وضللتهم ؟ قال : إني خشيت عذاب الله ، فضمن الذي  عاتبه إن هو [ وافقه ] أعطاه كذا من ماله ورجع إلى شركه أن يتحمل   [ ص: 414 ] عنه عذاب الله ، فرجع الوليد إلى الشرك وأعطى الذي عيره بعض ذلك المال الذي ضمن ومنعه تمامه ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - " أفرأيت الذي تولى   " أدبر عن الإيمان .*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (389)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ النَّجْمِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 34 إلى الاية 62


( وأعطى قليلا وأكدى   ( 34 ) أعنده علم الغيب فهو يرى   ( 35 ) أم لم ينبأ بما في صحف موسى   ( 36 ) وإبراهيم الذي وفى   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( وأعطى ) صاحبه ( قليلا وأكدى   ) بخل بالباقي . 

 وقال مقاتل    : " أعطى " يعني الوليد    " قليلا " من الخير بلسانه ، ثم " أكدى " : يعني قطعه وأمسك ولم يقم على العطية . 

 وقال  السدي    : نزلت في العاص بن وائل السهمي ،  وذلك أنه كان ربما يوافق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في بعض الأمور . 

 وقال  محمد بن كعب القرظي  نزلت في أبي جهل  وذلك أنه قال : والله ما يأمرنا محمد  إلا بمكارم الأخلاق ، فذلك قوله : " وأعطى قليلا وأكدى    " أي لم يؤمن به ، ومعنى " أكدى " : يعني قطع ، وأصله من الكدية ، وهي  حجر يظهر في البئر يمنع من الحفر ، تقول العرب : أكدى الحافر وأجبل ، إذا  بلغ في الحفر الكدية والجبل . 

 ( أعنده علم الغيب فهو يرى   ) ما غاب عنه ويعلم أن صاحبه يتحمل عنه عذابه . 

 ( أم لم ينبأ   ) لم يخبر ( بما في صحف موسى   ) يعني : أسفار التوراة . 

 ( وإبراهيم ) في صحف إبراهيم  عليه السلام ( الذي وفى   ) تمم وأكمل ما أمر به . 

 قال الحسن ،   وسعيد بن جبير ،  وقتادة    : عمل بما أمر به وبلغ رسالات ربه إلى خلقه 

 قال مجاهد    : وفى بما فرض عليه .   [ ص: 415 ] 

 قال الربيع    : وفى رؤياه وقام بذبح ابنه . 

 وقال  عطاء الخراساني    : استكمل الطاعة . وقال أبو العالية    : وفى سهام الإسلام . وهو قوله : " وإذ ابتلى إبراهيم ربه بكلمات فأتمهن   " ، ( البقرة - 124 ) والتوفية الإتمام . وقال الضحاك    : وفى ميثاق المناسك . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الخيري ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن علي بن دحيم الشيباني  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن إسحاق الزهري ،  حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور  عن إسرائيل  عن جعفر بن الزبير  عن القاسم  عن أبي أمامة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إبراهيم الذي وفى [ صلى ] أربع ركعات أول النهار   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي ،  حدثنا أبو العباس المحبوبي ،  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر الشيباني ،  حدثنا أبو مسهر ،  حدثنا إسماعيل بن عياش  عن بحير بن سعد  عن خالد بن معدان  عن  جبير بن نفير  عن  أبي الدرداء  وأبي ذر  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الله تبارك وتعالى أنه قال :   " ابن آدم اركع لي أربع ركعات من أول النهار أكفك آخره " . 
( ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   ( 38 ) ) 

 ثم بين ما في صحفهما فقال : ( ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   ) أي : لا تحمل نفس حاملة حمل أخرى ، ومعناه : لا تؤخذ نفس بإثم غيرها   . وفي هذا إبطال قول من ضمن للوليد بن المغيرة  بأنه يحمل عنه الإثم .   [ ص: 416 ] 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال  : كانوا قبل إبراهيم عليه السلام يأخذون الرجل بذنب غيره ، كان الرجل يقتل  بقتل أبيه وابنه وأخيه وامرأته وعبده ، حتى كان إبراهيم عليه السلام  فنهاهم عن ذلك ، وبلغهم عن الله : " ألا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى   " .
( وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى   ( 39 ) ) 

 (   ( وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى   ) أي : عمل ، كقوله : " إن سعيكم لشتى   " ، ( الليل - 4 ) وهذا أيضا في صحف إبراهيم  وموسى    . 

وقال ابن عباس    : هذا منسوخ الحكم في هذه الشريعة ، بقوله : " ألحقنا بهم ذريتهم   " ، ( الطور - 21 ) فأدخل الأبناء الجنة بصلاح الآباء . 

وقال عكرمة    : كان ذلك لقوم إبراهيم  وموسى ،  فأما هذه الأمة فلهم ما سعوا وما سعى لهم غيرهم ، لما روي أن امرأة رفعت صبيا لها فقالت : يا رسول الله ألهذا حج ؟ قال : " نعم ، ولك أجر " . 

 وقال رجل للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن أمي افتلتت نفسها ، فهل لها أجر إن تصدقت عنها ؟ قال : " نعم " . 

وقال الربيع بن أنس    : " وأن ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى   " يعني الكافر ، فأما المؤمن فله ما سعى وما سعي له . 

 وقيل : ليس للكافر من الخير إلا ما عمل هو ، فيثاب عليه في الدنيا حتى لا يبقى له في الآخرة خير   [ ص: 417 ] 

 ويروى أن عبد الله بن أبي  كان أعطى العباس  قميصا ألبسه إياه ، فلما مات أرسل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قميصه ليكفنه فيه ، فلم يبق له حسنة في الآخرة يثاب عليها .
( وأن سعيه سوف يرى   ( 40 ) ثم يجزاه الجزاء الأوفى   ( 41 ) وأن إلى ربك المنتهى   ( 42 ) ) 

 ( وأن سعيه سوف يرى   ) في ميزانه يوم القيامة ، [ مأخوذة ] من : أريته الشيء . 

 ( ثم يجزاه الجزاء الأوفى   ) الأكمل والأتم أي : يجزى الإنسان بسعيه ، يقال : جزيت فلانا سعيه وبسعيه ، قال الشاعر : 
**إن أجز علقمة بن سعد سعيه لم أجزه ببلاء يوم واحد* *فجمع بين اللغتين . 

 ( وأن إلى ربك المنتهى   ) أي : منتهى الخلق ومصيرهم إليه ، وهو مجازيهم بأعمالهم . وقيل : منه ابتداء المنة وإليه انتهاء الآمال . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرني الحسن بن محمد الشيباني  أخبرنا محمد بن سليمان بن الفتح الحنبلي ،  حدثنا علي بن محمد المصري ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق بن منصور الصعدي  ، أخبرنا العباس بن زفر ،  عن  أبي جعفر الرازي ،  عن أبيه عن الربيع بن أنس ،  عن أبي العالية ،  عن أبي بن كعب  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قوله : " وأن إلى ربك المنتهى   " ، قال : " لا فكرة في الرب " ، وهذا مثل ما روي عن  أبي هريرة  مرفوعا : " تفكروا في الخلق ولا تتفكروا في الخالق   " فإنه لا تحيط به الفكرة   .
[ ص: 418 ]   ( وأنه هو أضحك وأبكى   ( 43 ) وأنه هو أمات وأحيا   ( 44 ) وأنه خلق الزوجين الذكر والأنثى   ( 45 ) من نطفة إذا تمنى   ( 46 ) وأن عليه النشأة الأخرى   ( 47 ) ) 

 ( وأنه هو أضحك وأبكى   ) فهذا يدل على أن كل ما يعمله الإنسان فبقضائه وخلقه حتى الضحك والبكاء ، قال مجاهد  والكلبي    : أضحك أهل الجنة في الجنة ، وأبكى أهل النار في النار . وقال الضحاك    : أضحك الأرض بالنبات ، وأبكى السماء بالمطر . 

 قال عطاء بن أبي مسلم    : يعني أفرح وأحزن ، لأن الفرح يجلب الضحك ، والحزن يجلب البكاء . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم البغوي ،  حدثنا علي بن الجعد ،  أخبرنا قيس ، هو ابن الربيع الأسدي ،  حدثنا  سماك بن حرب  قال : قلت  لجابر بن سمرة     : أكنت تجالس النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ قال : نعم وكان أصحابه  يجلسون ويتناشدون الشعر ، ويذكرون أشياء من أمر الجاهلية ، فيضحكون ويتبسم  معهم إذا ضحكوا - يعني النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   - . 

 وقال معمر  عن قتادة    : سئل ابن عمر  هل كان أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يضحكون ؟ قال : نعم والإيمان في قلوبهم أعظم من الجبل   . 

 ( وأنه هو أمات وأحيا   ) أي : أمات في الدنيا وأحيا للبعث . وقيل : أمات الآباء وأحيا الأبناء . وقيل : أمات الكافر بالنكرة وأحيا المؤمن بالمعرفة . 

 ( وأنه خلق الزوجين الذكر والأنثى   ) من كل حيوان . 

 ( من نطفة إذا تمنى   ) أي : تصب في الرحم ، يقال : منى الرجل وأمنى . قاله الضحاك   وعطاء بن أبي رباح    . وقال آخرون : تقدر ، يقال : منيت الشيء إذا قدرته . 

 ( وأن عليه النشأة الأخرى   ) أي : الخلق الثاني للبعث يوم القيامة   .
[ ص: 419 ]   ( وأنه هو أغنى وأقنى   ( 48 ) وأنه هو رب الشعرى   ( 49 ) وأنه أهلك عادا الأولى   ( 50 ) ) 

 (   ( وأنه هو أغنى وأقنى   ) قال أبو صالح    : أغنى الناس بالأموال وأقنى أي : أعطى القنية وأصول الأموال وما يدخرونه بعد الكفاية . 

قال الضحاك    : أغنى بالذهب والفضة وصنوف الأموال ، وأقنى بالإبل والبقر والغنم   . 

وقال قتادة  والحسن    : " أقنى " : أخدم . 

وقال ابن عباس    : " أغنى وأقنى " : أعطى فأرضى . 

قال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : " أقنى " : أرضى بما أعطى وقنع . 

وقال ابن زيد    : " أغنى " : أكثر " وأقنى " : أقل وقرأ : " يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر   " ، ( الإسراء - 30 ) وقال الأخفش    : " أقنى " : أفقر . وقال ابن كيسان    : أولد . 

 ( وأنه هو رب الشعرى    ) وهو كوكب خلف الجوزاء وهما شعريان ، يقال لإحداهما العبور وللأخرى  الغميصاء ، سميت بذلك لأنها أخفى من الأخرى ، والمجرة بينهما . وأراد هاهنا  الشعرى العبور ، وكانت خزاعة  تعبدها ، وأول من سن لهم ذلك رجل من أشرافهم يقال له أبو كبشة  عبدها ، وقال : لأن النجوم تقطع السماء عرضا والشعرى طولا فهي مخالفة لها ، فعبدتها خزاعة ،  فلما خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على خلاف العرب في الدين سموه ابن أبي كبشة  لخلافه إياهم ، كخلاف أبي كبشة  في عبادة الشعرى . 

 (   ( وأنه أهلك عادا الأولى   ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والبصرة  بلام مشددة بعد الدال ، ويهمز واوه قالون عن نافع ، والعرب تفعل ذلك فتقول : قم لان عنا ، تريد : قم الآن ، ويكون الوقف عند " عادا    " ، والابتداء " أولى " بهمزة واحدة مفتوحة بعدها لام مضمومة ، [ ويجوز الابتداء : لولى ] بحذف الهمزة المفتوحة . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : " عادا الأولى    " ، وهم قوم هود  أهلكوا بريح صرصر ، فكان لهم عقب ، فكانوا عادا  الأخرى .
[ ص: 420 ]   ( وثمود فما أبقى   ( 51 ) وقوم نوح من قبل إنهم كانوا هم أظلم وأطغى   ( 52 ) والمؤتفكة أهوى   ( 53 ) فغشاها ما غشى   ( 54 ) فبأي آلاء ربك تتمارى   ( 55 ) هذا نذير من النذر الأولى   ( 56 ) أزفت الآزفة   ( 57 ) ليس لها من دون الله كاشفة   ( 58 ) أفمن هذا الحديث تعجبون   ( 59 ) وتضحكون ولا تبكون   ( 60 ) ) 

 ( وثمود ) قوم صالح أهلكهم الله بالصيحة   ( فما أبقى ) منهم أحدا . 

 ( وقوم نوح من قبل   ) أي : أهلك قوم نوح من قبل عاد وثمود   ( إنهم كانوا هم أظلم وأطغى   ) لطول دعوة نوح  إياهم وعتوهم على الله بالمعصية والتكذيب . 

 ( والمؤتفكة ) قرى قوم لوط   ( أهوى ) أسقط أي : أهواها جبريل  بعدما رفعها إلى السماء . 

 ( فغشاها ) ألبسها الله ( ما غشى ) يعني : الحجارة المنضودة المسومة . 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربك   ) نعم ربك أيها الإنسان ، وقيل : أراد الوليد بن المغيرة    ( تتمارى ) تشك وتجادل ، وقال ابن عباس    : تكذب . 

 ( هذا نذير ) يعني : محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( من النذر الأولى   ) أي : رسول من الرسل إليكم كما أرسلوا إلى أقوامهم ، وقال قتادة    : يقول : أنذر محمد  كما أنذر الرسل من قبله . 

 ( أزفت الآزفة   ) دنت القيامة واقتربت الساعة   . 

 ( ليس لها من دون الله كاشفة   ) أي : مظهرة مقيمة كقوله تعالى : " لا يجليها لوقتها إلا هو    " ، ( الأعراف - 187 ) والهاء فيه للمبالغة أو على تقدير : نفس كاشفة .  ويجوز أن تكون الكاشفة مصدرا كالخافية والعافية ، والمعنى : ليس لها من دون  الله كاشف أي : لا يكشف عنها ولا يظهرها غيره . 

 وقيل : معناه : ليس لها راد يعني : إذا غشيت الخلق أهوالها وشدائدها لم يكشفها ولم يردها عنهم أحد ، وهذا قول عطاء  وقتادة  والضحاك    . 

 ( أفمن هذا الحديث   ) يعني القرآن ( تعجبون وتضحكون   ) يعني : استهزاء ( ولا تبكون ) مما فيه من الوعيد . 

[ ص: 421 ]   ( وأنتم سامدون   ( 61 ) فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا   ( 62 ) ) 

 (   ( وأنتم سامدون   ) لاهون غافلون ، و " السمود " : الغفلة عن الشيء واللهو ، يقال : دع عنك سمودك أي لهوك ، هذا رواية الوالبي  والعوفي  عن ابن عباس  وقال عكرمة  عنه : هو الغناء بلغة أهل اليمن ،   وكانوا إذا سمعوا القرآن تغنوا ولعبوا . وقال الضحاك    : أشرون بطرون . وقال مجاهد    : غضاب مبرطمون . فقيل له : ما البرطمة ؟ قال : الإعراض . 

 ( فاسجدوا لله واعبدوا   ) أي : واعبدوه . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا مسدد ،  حدثنا عبد الوارث ،  حدثنا أيوب  عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : سجد بالنجم وسجد معه المسلمون والمشركون والجن والإنس   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا نصر بن علي ،  أخبرني أبو أحمد ،  حدثنا إسرائيل  عن أبي إسحاق  عن الأسود بن يزيد  عن عبد الله  قال : أول سورة أنزلت فيها سجدة : النجم ، قال  : فسجد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسجد من خلفه إلا رجلا رأيته أخذ  كفا من تراب فسجد عليه ، فرأيته بعد ذلك قتل كافرا ، وهو أمية بن خلف . 

 وأخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا  آدم بن أبي إياس ،  أخبرنا ابن أبي ذئب ،  أخبرنا  يزيد بن عبد الله بن قسيط  عن  عطاء بن يسار  عن  زيد بن ثابت  قال : قرأت على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " والنجم " فلم يسجد فيها . 

قلت : فهذا دليل على أن سجود التلاوة غير واجب . قال  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - :   [ ص: 422 ] إن الله لم يكتبها علينا إلا أن نشاء . وهو قول  الشافعي  وأحمد    . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أن وجوب سجود التلاوة على القارئ والمستمع جميعا ، وهو قول  سفيان الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي    .

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*  الحلقة (390)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ القمر
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 37


سورة القمر 

 مكية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 (   ( اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر   ( 1 ) ) 

 ( اقتربت الساعة   ) دنت القيامة ( وانشق القمر   ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الوهاب ،  أخبرنا بشر بن المفضل ،  حدثنا  سعيد بن أبي عروبة  عن قتادة  عن أنس بن مالك  أن أهل مكة سألوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يريهم آية فأراهم القمر شقتين حتى رأوا حراء بينهما . 

وقال شيبان  عن قتادة    : فأراهم انشقاق القمر مرتين . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا مسدد ،  حدثنا يحيى  عن شعبة  وسفيان  عن الأعمش  عن إبراهيم  عن أبي معمر  عن ابن مسعود  قال : انشق  القمر على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرقتين ، فرقة فوق الجبل  وفرقة دونه ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اشهدوا "   .   [ ص: 426 ] 

 وقال أبو الضحى  عن مسروق  عن عبد الله  قال : انشق القمر بمكة . وقال مقاتل    : انشق القمر ثم التأم بعد ذلك   . 

 وروى أبو الضحى  عن مسروق  عن عبد الله  قال  : [ انشق القمر على عهد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] فقالت قريش :  سحركم ابن أبي كبشة ، فاسألوا السفار ، فسألوهم فقالوا : نعم قد رأيناه ،  فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " اقتربت الساعة وانشق القمر "   .
( وإن يروا آية يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر   ( 2 ) وكذبوا واتبعوا أهواءهم وكل أمر مستقر   ( 3 ) ) 

 ( ( وإن يروا آية يعرضوا ويقولوا سحر مستمر   ) أي : ذاهب وسوف يذهب ويبطل من قولهم : مر الشيء واستمر إذا ذهب ، مثل قولهم : قر واستقر ، قال هذا قول مجاهد  وقتادة    . وقال أبو العالية    [ والضحاك     ] : " مستمر " أي : قوي شديد يعلو كل سحر ، من قولهم : مر الحبل إذا صلب  واشتد وأمررته إذا أحكمت فتله واستمر الشيء إذا قوي واستحكم . 

 ( وكذبوا واتبعوا أهواءهم   ) أي : كذبوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وما عاينوا من قدرة الله - عز وجل - واتبعوا ما زين لهم الشيطان من الباطل . ( وكل أمر مستقر   ) قال الكلبي    : لكل أمر حقيقة ما كان منه في الدنيا فسيظهر ، وما كان منه في الآخرة فسيعرف . وقال قتادة    : كل أمر مستقر فالخير مستقر بأهل الخير ، [ والشر مستقر بأهل الشر ] . 

 وقيل : كل أمر من خير أو شر مستقر قراره ، فالخير مستقر بأهله في الجنة ، والشر مستقر بأهله في النار . 

 وقيل : يستقر قول المصدقين والمكذبين حتى يعرفوا حقيقته بالثواب والعقاب . وقال مقاتل    : لكل حديث منتهى . وقيل : كل ما قدر كائن واقع لا محالة . 

 وقرأ أبو جعفر    " مستقر " بكسر الراء ، ولا وجه له .
[ ص: 427 ]   ( ولقد جاءهم من الأنباء ما فيه مزدجر   ( 4 ) حكمة بالغة فما تغن النذر   ( 5 ) فتول عنهم يوم يدعو الداعي إلى شيء نكر   ( 6 ) خشعا أبصارهم يخرجون من الأجداث كأنهم جراد منتشر   ( 7 ) ) 

 ( ولقد جاءهم ) يعني : أهل مكة    ( من الأنباء   ) أخبار الأمم المكذبة في القرآن   ( ما فيه مزدجر    ) [ متناهى ] ، مصدر بمعنى الازدجار ، أي نهي وعظة ، يقال : زجرته  وازدجرته إذا نهيته عن السوء ، وأصله : مزتجر ، قلبت التاء دالا . 

 ( حكمة بالغة   ) يعني : القرآن حكمة تامة قد بلغت الغاية ( فما تغن النذر    ) يجوز أن تكون " ما " نفيا على معنى : فليست تغني النذر ، ويجوز أن يكون  استفهاما والمعنى : فأي شيء تغني النذر إذا خالفوهم وكذبوهم ؟ كقوله : " وما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا يؤمنون   " ( يونس - 101 ) و " النذر " : جمع نذير . 

 ( فتول عنهم   ) أعرض عنهم نسختها آية القتال . قيل : هاهنا وقف تام . وقيل : ( فتول عنهم يوم يدع الداع   ) أي : إلى يوم الداعي ، قال مقاتل    : هو إسرافيل  ينفخ قائما على صخرة بيت المقدس    ( إلى شيء نكر   ) [ منكر ] فظيع لم يروا مثله فينكرونه استعظاما ، قرأ ابن كثير    : " نكر " بسكون الكاف ، والآخرون بضمها . 

 ( خشعا أبصارهم   ) قرأ أبو عمرو ،  ويعقوب ،  وحمزة ،   والكسائي     : " خاشعا " على الواحد ، وقرأ الآخرون : " خشعا " - بضم الخاء وتشديد  الشين - على الجمع . ويجوز في أسماء الفاعلين إذا تقدمت على الجماعة  التوحيد والجمع والتذكير والتأنيث ، تقول : مررت برجال حسن أوجههم ، وحسنة  أوجههم ، وحسان  أوجههم ، قال الشاعر : 
**ورجال حسن أوجههم 

من إياد بن نزار بن معد* *

 وفي قراءة عبد الله    : " خاشعة أبصارهم " أي : ذليلة خاضعة عند رؤية العذاب . 

 ( يخرجون من الأجداث   ) من القبور ( كأنهم جراد منتشر   ) منبث حيارى ، وذكر المنتشر   [ ص: 428 ] على لفظ الجراد ، نظيرها : " كالفراش المبثوث   " ، ( القارعة - 4 ) وأراد أنهم يخرجون فزعين لا جهة لأحد منهم يقصدها ، كالجراد لا جهة لها ، تكون مختلطة بعضها في بعض .
( مهطعين إلى الداعي يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر   ( 8 ) كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح فكذبوا عبدنا وقالوا مجنون وازدجر   ( 9 ) فدعا ربه أني مغلوب فانتصر   ( 10 ) ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء منهمر   ( 11 ) وفجرنا الأرض عيونا فالتقى الماء على أمر قد قدر   ( 12 ) وحملناه على ذات ألواح ودسر   ( 13 ) ) 

 ( مهطعين ) مسرعين مقبلين ( إلى الداعي ) إلى صوت إسرافيل    ( يقول الكافرون هذا يوم عسر   ) يوم صعب شديد . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( كذبت قبلهم ) أي : قبل أهل مكة     ( قوم نوح فكذبوا عبدنا   ) نوحا ( وقالوا مجنون وازدجر   ) أي : زجروه عن دعوته ومقالته بالشتم والوعيد ، وقالوا : " لئن لم تنته يا نوح لتكونن من المرجومين   " ( الشعراء - 116 ) وقال مجاهد    : معنى : ازدجر أي : استطير جنونا . 

 ( فدعا ) نوح    ( ربه ) وقال ( أني مغلوب ) مقهور ( فانتصر ) فانتقم لي منهم . 

 ( ففتحنا أبواب السماء بماء منهمر   ) منصب انصبابا شديدا ، لم ينقطع أربعين يوما ، وقال يمان : قد طبق ما بين السماء والأرض . 

 ( وفجرنا الأرض عيونا فالتقى الماء   ) يعني ماء السماء وماء الأرض ، وإنما قال : " فالتقى الماء   " والالتقاء لا يكون من واحد ، إنما يكون بين اثنين فصاعدا؛ لأن الماء يكون جمعا وواحدا . وقرأ عاصم الجحدري    : فالتقى الماءان . ( على أمر قد قدر   ) أي : قضي عليهم في أم الكتاب . وقال مقاتل    : قدر الله أن يكون الماءان سواء فكانا على ما قدر . 

 ( وحملناه ) يعني : نوحا    ( على ذات ألواح ودسر    ) أي سفينة ذات ألواح ، ذكر النعت وترك الاسم ، أراد بالألواح خشب  السفينة العريضة ( ودسر ) أي : المسامير التي تشد بها الألواح ، واحدها  دسار ودسير ، يقال : دسرت السفينة إذا شددتها بالمسامير . وقال الحسن    : الدسر صدر السفينة سميت بذلك لأنها تدسر الماء بجؤجئها ، أي تدفع . وقال مجاهد    : هي عوارض السفينة . وقيل : أضلاعها . وقال الضحاك    : الألواح جانباها ، والدسر أصلها وطرفاها . 
[ ص: 429 ]   ( تجري بأعيننا جزاء لمن كان كفر   ( 14 ) ولقد تركناها آية فهل من مدكر   ( 15 ) فكيف كان عذابي ونذر   ( 16 ) ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر   ( 17 ) ) 

 ( تجري بأعيننا   ) أي : بمرأى منا . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : بحفظنا ، ومنه قولهم للمودع : عين الله عليك . وقال سفيان    : بأمرنا ( جزاء لمن كان كفر   ) [ قال مقاتل بن حيان    ] : يعني : فعلنا به وبهم من إنجاء نوح وإغراق قومه ثوابا لمن كان كفر به وجحد أمره ، وهو نوح  عليه  السلام ، وقيل : " من " بمعنى ما أي : جزاء لما كان كفر من أيادي الله  ونعمه عند الذين أغرقهم ، أو جزاء لما [ صنع ] بنوح وأصحابه . وقرأ مجاهد    : " جزاء لمن كان كفر " بفتح الكاف والفاء ، يعني كان الغرق جزاء لمن كان كفر بالله وكذب رسوله . 

 ( ولقد تركناها ) يعني : [ الفعلة التي ] فعلنا ( آية ) يعتبر بها . وقيل : أراد السفينة . قال قتادة    : أبقاها الله [ بباقر دي ] من أرض الجزيرة    . عبرة وآية حتى نظرت إليها أوائل هذه الأمة ( فهل من مدكر   ) أي : متذكر متعظ معتبر خائف مثل عقوبتهم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا أبو نعيم ،  حدثنا زهير  عن أبي إسحاق  أنه سمع رجلا سأل الأسود  عن قوله : " فهل من مدكر   " أو مذكر ؟ قال : سمعت عبد الله  يقرؤها " فهل من مدكر " ، وقال : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقرؤها : " فهل من مدكر " دالا   . 

 ( فكيف كان عذابي ونذر   ) أي : إنذاري . قال الفراء     : الإنذار والنذر مصدران ، تقول العرب : أنذرت إنذارا ونذرا ، كقولهم  أنفقت إنفاقا ونفقة ، وأيقنت إيقانا ويقينا ، أقيم الاسم مقام المصدر . 

 ( ولقد يسرنا ) سهلنا ( القرآن للذكر   ) ليتذكر ويعتبر به ، وقال سعيد بن جبير    : يسرناه للحفظ والقراءة ، وليس شيء من كتب الله يقرأ كله ظاهرا إلا القرآن   " فهل من مدكر " ، متعظ بمواعظه . 
[ ص: 430 ]   ( كذبت عاد فكيف كان عذابي ونذر   ( 18 ) إنا أرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في يوم نحس مستمر   ( 19 ) تنزع الناس كأنهم أعجاز نخل منقعر   ( 20 ) فكيف كان عذابي ونذر   ( 21 ) ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر   ( 22 ) كذبت ثمود بالنذر   ( 23 ) فقالوا أبشرا منا واحدا نتبعه إنا إذا لفي ضلال وسعر   ( 24 ) أؤلقي الذكر عليه من بيننا بل هو كذاب أشر   ( 25 ) ) 

 ( كذبت عاد فكيف كان عذابي ونذر إنا أرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا   ) شديدة الهبوب ( في يوم نحس مستمر   ) شديد دائم الشؤم ، استمر عليهم بنحو سنة فلم يبق منهم أحدا إلا أهلكه . قيل : كان ذلك يوم الأربعاء في آخر الشهر . 

 ( تنزع الناس ) تقلعهم ثم ترمي بهم على رءوسهم فتدق رقابهم . وروي أنها كانت تنزع الناس من قبورهم ( كأنهم أعجاز نخل   ) قال ابن عباس    : أصولها ، وقال الضحاك     : أوراك نخل . ( منقعر ) [ منقطع ] من مكانه ساقط على الأرض . وواحد  الأعجاز عجز ، مثل عضد وأعضاد وإنما قال : " أعجاز نخل " وهي أصولها التي  قطعت فروعها؛ لأن الريح كانت تبين رءوسهم من أجسادهم ، فتبقي أجسادهم بلا  رءوس . 

 ( فكيف كان عذابي ونذر ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر كذبت ثمود بالنذر   ) بالإنذار الذي جاءهم به صالح    . 

 ( فقالوا أبشرا   ) آدميا ( منا واحدا نتبعه   ) ونحن جماعة كثيرة وهو واحد ( إنا إذا لفي ضلال   ) خطأ وذهاب عن الصواب ( وسعر ) قال ابن عباس    : عذاب . وقال الحسن    : شدة عذاب . وقال قتادة    : عناء ، يقولون : إنا إذا لفي عناء وعذاب مما يلزمنا من طاعته . قال سفيان بن عيينة    : هو جمع سعير . وقال الفراء    : جنون ، يقال ناقة مسعورة إذا كانت خفيفة الرأس هائمة على وجهها . وقال وهب    : وسعر : أي : بعد عن الحق . 

 ( أألقي الذكر عليه   ) أأنزل الذكر الوحي ( من بيننا بل هو كذاب أشر   ) بطر متكبر يريد أن يتعظم علينا بادعائه النبوة ، " والأشر " : المرح والتجبر .
( سيعلمون غدا من الكذاب الأشر   ( 26 ) إنا مرسلو الناقة فتنة لهم فارتقبهم واصطبر   ( 27 ) ونبئهم أن الماء قسمة بينهم كل شرب محتضر   ( 28 ) فنادوا صاحبهم فتعاطى فعقر   ( 29 ) فكيف كان عذابي ونذر   ( 30 ) إنا أرسلنا عليهم صيحة واحدة فكانوا كهشيم المحتظر   ( 31 ) ) 

 ( سيعلمون ) قرأ ابن عامر  وحمزة    : " ستعلمون " بالتاء على معنى قال صالح  لهم ، وقرأ   [ ص: 431 ] الآخرون بالياء ، يقول الله تعالى : ( سيعلمون غدا   ) حين ينزل بهم العذاب . وقال الكلبي    : يعني يوم القيامة . وذكر " الغد " للتقريب على عادة الناس ، يقولون : إن مع اليوم غدا ( من الكذاب الأشر   ) . 

 ( إنا مرسلو الناقة   ) أي : باعثوها ومخرجوها من الهضبة التي سألوا ، وذلك أنهم تعنتوا على صالح ،  فسألوه أن يخرج لهم من صخرة ناقة حمراء عشراء ، فقال الله تعالى : ( إنا مرسلو الناقة فتنة لهم   ) محنة واختبارا لهم ( فارتقبهم ) فانتظر ما هم صانعون ( واصطبر ) واصبر على ارتقابهم ، وقيل : على ما يصيبك من الأذى . 

 ( ونبئهم أن الماء قسمة بينهم   ) وبين الناقة يوم لها ويوم لهم ، وإنما قال بينهم لأن العرب إذا أخبرت عن بني آدم  وعن البهائم غلبت بني آدم  على  البهائم ( كل شرب ) نصيب من الماء ( محتضر ) يحضره من كانت نوبته ، فإذا  كان يومها حضرت شربها ، وإذا كان يومهم حضروا شربهم ، وحضر واحتضر بمعنى  واحد ، قال مجاهد    : يعني يحضرون الماء إذا غابت الناقة ، فإذا جاءت الناقة حضروا اللبن . 

 ( فنادوا صاحبهم   ) وهو قدار بن سالف    ( فتعاطى ) فتناول الناقة بسيفه ( فعقر ) أي : فعقرها . 

 ( فكيف كان عذابي ونذر   ) ثم بين عذابهم فقال : 

 ( إنا أرسلنا عليهم صيحة واحدة   ) قال عطاء    : يريد صيحة جبريل  عليه السلام   ( فكانوا كهشيم المحتظر   ) قال ابن عباس    : هو الرجل يجعل لغنمه حظيرة من الشجرة والشوك دون السباع ، فما سقط من ذلك فداسته الغنم فهو الهشيم   .   [ ص: 432 ] 

 وقال ابن زيد    : هو  الشجر البالي الذي تهشم حتى ذرته الريح . والمعنى : أنهم صاروا كيبس الشجر  إذا تحطم ، والعرب تسمي كل شيء كان رطبا فيبس : هشيما . 

 وقال قتادة    : كالعظام النخرة المحترقة . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هو التراب الذي يتناثر من الحائط .
( ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر   ( 32 ) كذبت قوم لوط بالنذر   ( 33 ) إنا أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا إلا آل لوط نجيناهم بسحر   ( 34 ) نعمة من عندنا كذلك نجزي من شكر   ( 35 ) ولقد أنذرهم بطشتنا فتماروا بالنذر   ( 36 ) ولقد راودوه عن ضيفه فطمسنا أعينهم فذوقوا عذابي ونذر   ( 37 ) ) 

 ( ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر كذبت قوم لوط بالنذر إنا أرسلنا عليهم حاصبا   ) ريحا ترميهم بالحصباء ، وهي الحصى وقال الضحاك     : يعني صغار الحصى . وقيل : " الحصباء " هي الحجر الذي دون ملء الكف ،  وقد يكون الحاصب الرامي فيكون المعنى على هذا : أرسلنا عليهم عذابا يحصبهم  أي : يرميهم بالحجارة ، ثم استثنى فقال : ( إلا آل لوط   ) يعني لوطا  وابنتيه ( نجيناهم ) من العذاب ( بسحر ) . 

 ( نعمة من عندنا   ) أي : جعلناه نعمة منا عليهم حيث أنجيناهم ( كذلك ) كما أنعمنا على آل لوط    ( نجزي من شكر   ) قال مقاتل    : من وحد الله لم يعذبه مع المشركين . 

 ( ولقد أنذرهم   ) لوط ( بطشتنا ) أخذنا إياهم بالعقوبة ( فتماروا بالنذر   ) شكوا بالإنذار وكذبوا ولم يصدقوا . 

 ( ولقد راودوه عن ضيفه   ) طلبوا أن يسلم إليهم أضيافه ( فطمسنا أعينهم   ) وذلك أنهم لما قصدوا دار لوط  وعالجوا الباب ليدخلوا ، قالت الرسل [ للوط    ] : خل بينهم وبين الدخول فإنا رسل ربك لن يصلوا إليك ، فدخلوا الدار فصفقهم جبريل  بجناحه بإذن الله فتركهم عميا يترددون متحيرين لا يهتدون إلى الباب ، فأخرجهم لوط  عميا لا يبصرون . قوله : " فطمسنا أعينهم   " أي : صيرناها   [ ص: 433 ] كسائر الوجه لا يرى لها شق ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال الضحاك    : طمس الله أبصارهم فلم يروا الرسل ، فقالوا : قد رأيناهم حين دخلوا البيت فأين ذهبوا ، فلم يروهم فرجعوا .   ( فذوقوا عذابي ونذر   ) أي : [ ما أنذركم ] به لوط  من العذاب .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (391)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الرَّحْمَنِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
  الاية 1 إلى الاية 11

**( ولقد صبحهم بكرة عذاب مستقر    ( 38 ) فذوقوا عذابي ونذر    ( 39 ) ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر    ( 40 ) ولقد جاء آل فرعون النذر    ( 41 ) كذبوا بآياتنا كلها فأخذناهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر    ( 42 ) أكفاركم خير من أولئكم أم لكم براءة في الزبر    ( 43 ) أم يقولون نحن جميع منتصر    ( 44 ) سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر    ( 45 ) ) 

 ( ولقد صبحهم بكرة    ) جاءهم وقت الصبح ( عذاب مستقر    ) دائم استقر فيهم حتى أفضى بهم إلى عذاب الآخرة ، وقيل : عذاب حق . 

 ( فذوقوا عذابي ونذر ولقد يسرنا القرآن للذكر فهل من مدكر ولقد جاء آل فرعون النذر    ) يعني : موسى  وهارون  عليهما السلام ، وقيل : هي الآيات التي أنذرهم بها موسى    . 

 ( كذبوا بآياتنا كلها    ) وهي الآيات التسع ( فأخذناهم ) بالعذاب ( أخذ عزيز    ) غالب في انتقامه ( مقتدر ) قادر على إهلاكهم ، لا يعجزه ما أراد ، ثم خوف أهل مكة   فقال : 

 ( أكفاركم خير من أولئكم    ) أشد وأقوى من الذين أحللت بهم نقمتي من قوم نوح  وعاد  وثمود  وقوم لوط  وآل فرعون ؟ وهذا استفهام بمعنى الإنكار أي : ليسوا بأقوى منهم ( أم لكم براءة    ) العذاب ( في الزبر ) في الكتب ، أنه لن يصيبكم ما أصاب الأمم الخالية . 

 ( أم يقولون ) يعني : كفار مكة ( نحن جميع منتصر    ) قال الكلبي     : نحن جميع أمرنا [ منتصر ] من أعدائنا المعنى : نحن يد واحدة على من  خالفنا منتصر ممن عادانا ، ولم يقل منتصرون لموافقة رءوس الآي . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( سيهزم الجمع    ) قرأ يعقوب    : " سنهزم " بالنون " الجمع " نصب وقرأ الآخرون بالياء وضمها ، " الجمع " رفع على غير تسمية الفاعل ، يعني : كفار مكة    ( ويولون الدبر    )   [ ص: 434 ] يعني  : الأدبار فوحد لأجل رءوس الآي ، كما يقال : ضربنا منهم الرءوس وضربنا  منهم الرأس إذا كان الواحد يؤدي معنى الجمع ، أخبر الله أنهم يولون أدبارهم  منهزمين فصدق الله وعده وهزمهم يوم بدر . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى ،  حدثنا عبد الوهاب ،  حدثنا خالد  عن عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو في قبته يوم بدر    : " اللهم إني أنشدك عهدك ووعدك ، اللهم إن شئت لم تعبد بعد اليوم   " ، فأخذ أبو بكر بيده ، فقال : حسبك يا رسول الله فقد ألححت على ربك - وهو في الدرع - فخرج وهو يقول : " سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر    " . 
*
*( بل الساعة موعدهم والساعة أدهى وأمر    ( 46 ) إن المجرمين في ضلال وسعر    ( 47 ) يوم يسحبون في النار على وجوههم ذوقوا مس سقر    ( 48 ) ) 

 ( بل الساعة موعدهم والساعة أدهى وأمر ) قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : سمعت  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - يقول : لما نزلت : " سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر     " كنت لا أدري أي جمع يهزم ، فلما كان يوم بدر رأيت النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - يثب في درعه ويقول : " سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر بل الساعة  موعدهم جميعا والساعة أدهى وأمر " أعظم داهية وأشد مرارة من الأسر والقتل  يوم بدر . 

 ( إن المجرمين ) المشركين ( في ضلال وسعر    ) قيل : " في ضلال " بعد عن الحق . قال الضحاك    : " وسعر " أي : نار تسعر عليهم : وقيل : " ضلال " ذهاب عن طريق الجنة في الآخرة ، " وسعر " : نار مسعرة ، قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : إن المجرمين في ضلال في الدنيا ونار في الآخرة   . وقال قتادة    : في عناء وعذاب . 

 ثم بين عذابهم فقال : ( يوم يسحبون    ) يجرون ( في النار على وجوههم    ) ويقال لهم ( ذوقوا مس سقر    ) . 
*
*[ ص: 435 ]   ( إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر    ( 49 ) ) 

 ( إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر ) أي : ما خلقناه فمقدور ومكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ ، قال الحسن    : قدر الله لكل شيء من خلقه قدره الذي ينبغي له . 

أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن الحسين القرشي ،  أخبرنا أبو مسلم غالب بن علي الرازي ،  أخبرنا أبو [ معشر ] يعقوب بن عبد الجليل بن يعقوب ،  حدثنا أبو يزيد حاتم بن محبوب ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن نصر النيسابوري  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن الوليد العدني ،  أخبرنا الثوري  عن زياد بن إسماعيل السهمي  عن محمد بن عباد المخزومي  عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : جاءت مشركو قريش إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخاصمونه في القدر فنزلت هذه الآية : " إن المجرمين في ضلال وسعر    " إلى قوله : " إنا كل شيء خلقناه بقدر    " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد محمد بن علي بن محمد بن شريك الشافعي الخدشاهي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم أبو بكر الجوربذي ،  أخبرنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى الصدفي ،  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن وهب ،  أخبرني أبو هانئ الخولاني  عن أبي عبد الرحمن [ الحبلي ]  عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص    - رضي الله عنه - قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " كتب الله مقادير الخلائق قبل أن يخلق السماوات والأرض بخمسين ألف سنة ، قال : وكان عرشه على الماء   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن زياد بن سعد  عن عمرو بن مسلم  عن طاوس اليماني  قال : أدركت ناسا من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقولون : " كل شيء بقدر الله " ، قال : وسمعت عبد الله بن [ عمر ]    - رضي الله عنه - يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كل شيء بقدر حتى العجز والكيس ، أو الكيس والعجز "   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر   [ ص: 436 ] محمد بن علي بن دحيم الشيبابي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن حازم بن أبي غرزة ،  أخبرنا يعلى بن عبيد ،    [ وعبيد الله ] بن موسى  وأبو نعيم  عن سفيان  عن منصور  عن  ربعي بن حراش  عن رجل عن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا  يؤمن عبد حتى يؤمن بأربع : يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأني رسول الله بعثني  بالحق ، ويؤمن بالبعث بعد الموت ، ويؤمن بالقدر - زاد [ عبيد الله ] : خيره  وشره "   . 

 ورواه أبو داود  عن شعبة  عن منصور  وقال : عن ربعي  عن علي  ولم يقل : عن رجل ، وهذا أصح . 
*
*( وما أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر    ( 50 ) ولقد أهلكنا أشياعكم فهل من مدكر    ( 51 ) وكل شيء فعلوه في الزبر    ( 52 ) وكل صغير وكبير مستطر    ( 53 ) ) 

 ( وما أمرنا إلا واحدة كلمح بالبصر   ) ( واحدة ) . يرجع إلى المعنى دون اللفظ أي : وما أمرنا إلا مرة واحدة 

 وقيل : معناه : وما أمرنا للشيء إذا أردنا تكوينه إلا كلمة واحدة : كن فيكون لا مراجعة فيها كلمح بالبصر . قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : يريد أن قضائي في خلقي أسرع من لمح البصر وقال الكلبي  عنه : وما أمرنا لمجيء الساعة في السرعة إلا كطرف البصر . 

 ( ولقد أهلكنا أشياعكم    ) أشباهكم ونظراءكم في الكفر من الأمم السالفة . 

 ( فهل من مدكر    ) متعظ يعلم أن ذلك حق فيخاف ويعتبر . 

 ( وكل شيء فعلوه    ) يعني فعله الأشياع من خير وشر ( في الزبر ) في كتاب الحفظة ، وقيل : في اللوح المحفوظ   . 

 ( وكل صغير وكبير    ) من الخلق وأعمالهم وآجالهم ( مستطر ) مكتوب ، يقال : سطرت   [ ص: 437 ] واستطرت وكتبت واكتتبت . 
*
*( إن المتقين في جنات ونهر    ( 54 ) في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر    ( 55 ) ) 

 ( إن المتقين في جنات    ) بساتين ( ونهر ) أي أنهار ، ووحده لأجل رءوس الآي ، وأراد أنهار الجنة من الماء والخمر واللبن والعسل   . وقال الضحاك    : يعني في ضياء وسعة ومنه النهار . وقرأ  الأعرج    " ونهر " ، بضمتين جمع نهار يعني : نهارا لا ليل لهم . 

 ( في مقعد صدق    ) في مجلس حق لا لغو فيه ولا تأثيم ( عند مليك مقتدر    ) ملك قادر لا يعجزه شيء . قال [ جعفر ] الصادق    : مدح الله المكان بالصدق فلا يقعد فيه إلا أهل الصدق   . 
*
* سُورَةُ الرَّحْمَنِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الرَّحْمَنُ    ( 1 ) عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ    ( 2 ) خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ    ( 3 ) عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( الرَّحْمَنُ ) قِيلَ : نَزَلَتْ حِينَ قَالُوا : وَمَا الرَّحْمَنُ ؟ . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ جَوَابٌ لِأَهْلِ مَكَّةَ   حِينَ قَالُوا : إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ بَشَرٌ . 

 ( عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ   ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ مُحَمَّدًا    . وَقِيلَ : " عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآنَ    " يَسَّرَهُ لِلذِّكْرِ . 

 ( خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ    ) يَعْنِي آدَمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ ، قَالَهُ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وقَتَادَةُ    . ( عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ    ) أَسْمَاءَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، وَقِيلَ : عَلَّمَهُ اللُّغَاتِ كُلَّهَا ، وَكَانَ آدَمُ  يَتَكَلَّمُ بِسَبْعِمِائَةِ [ أَلْفِ ] لُغَةٍ أَفْضَلُهَا الْعَرَبِيَّةُ . 

 وَقَالَ الْآخَرُونَ : " الْإِنْسَانُ " اسْمُ جِنْسٍ ، وَأَرَادَ بِهِ  جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ " عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ " النُّطْقَ وَالْكِتَابَةَ  وَالْفَهْمَ وَالْإِفْهَامَ ، حَتَّى عَرَفَ مَا يَقُولُ وَمَا يُقَالُ  لَهُ . هَذَا قَوْلُ أَبِي الْعَالِيَةِ  وَابْنِ زَيْدٍ  وَالْحَسَنِ .  

 وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : عَلَّمَ كُلَّ قَوْمٍ لِسَانَهُمُ الَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهِ . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَيْسَانَ    : " خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ    " يَعْنِي : مُحَمَّدًا    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - " عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ     " يَعْنِي بَيَانَ مَا كَانَ وَمَا يَكُونُ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يُبِينُ [  عَنِ ] الْأَوَّلِينَ وَالْآخَرِينَ وَعَنْ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ . 
*
*[ ص: 442 ]   ( الشمس والقمر بحسبان    ( 5 ) والنجم والشجر يسجدان    ( 6 ) والسماء رفعها ووضع الميزان    ( 7 ) ألا تطغوا في الميزان    ( 8 ) وأقيموا الوزن بالقسط ولا تخسروا الميزان    ( 9 ) والأرض وضعها للأنام    ( 10 ) فيها فاكهة والنخل ذات الأكمام    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( الشمس والقمر بحسبان   ) قال مجاهد    : كحسبان الرحى . وقال غيره : أي يجريان بحساب ومنازل لا يعدوانها ، قاله ابن عباس  وقتادة . وقال ابن زيد  وابن كيسان    : يعني بهما تحسب الأوقات والآجال ، لولا الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر لم يدر أحد كيف يحسب شيئا . وقال الضحاك     : يجريان بقدر ، والحسبان يكون مصدر حسبت حسابا وحسبانا ، مثل الغفران  والكفران ، والرجحان والنقصان ، وقد يكون جمع الحساب كالشبهان والركبان . 

 ( والنجم والشجر يسجدان    ) النجم ما ليس له ساق من النبات ، والشجر ما له ساق يبقى في الشتاء ، وسجودهما سجود ظلهما كما قال : " يتفيؤ ظلاله عن اليمين والشمائل سجدا لله    " ( النحل - 48 ) قال مجاهد    : النجم هو الكوكب وسجوده طلوعه . 

 ( والسماء رفعها    ) فوق الأرض ( ووضع الميزان    ) قال مجاهد    : أراد بالميزان العدل . المعنى : أنه أمر بالعدل يدل عليه قوله تعالى : ( ألا تطغوا في الميزان    ) أي لا تجاوزوا العدل . وقال الحسن  وقتادة  والضحاك    : أراد به الذي يوزن به ليوصل به إلى الإنصاف والانتصاف ، وأصل الوزن التقدير " ألا تطغوا    " يعني لئلا تميلوا وتظلموا وتجاوزوا الحق في الميزان . 

 ( وأقيموا الوزن بالقسط    ) بالعدل ، وقال أبو الدرداء   وعطاء    : معناه أقيموا لسان الميزان بالعدل . قال ابن عيينة    : الإقامة باليد والقسط بالقلب ( ولا تخسروا    ) ولا تنقصوا ( الميزان ) ولا تطففوا في الكيل والوزن   . 

 ( والأرض وضعها للأنام    ) للخلق الذين بثهم فيها . 

 ( فيها فاكهة    ) يعني : أنواع الفواكه ، قال ابن كيسان    : يعني ما يتفكهون به من النعم التي لا تحصى ( والنخل ذات الأكمام     ) الأوعية التي يكون فيها الثمر لأن ثمر النخل يكون في غلاف ما لم ينشق ،  واحدها كم ، وكل ما ستر شيئا فهو كم وكمة ، ومنه كم القميص ، ويقال  للقلنسوة كمة ، قال الضحاك    : " ذات الأكمام    " أي ذات الغلف . وقال الحسن    : أكمامها : لفيفها . [ وقال ابن زيد    :   [ ص: 443 ] هو الطلع قبل أن ينشق ] . 
**


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (392)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الرَّحْمَنِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
  الاية 12 إلى الاية 39


( والحب ذو العصف والريحان    ( 12 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 13 ) ) 

 ( والحب ذو العصف    ) أراد بالحب جميع الحبوب التي تحرث في الأرض ، قال مجاهد    : هو ورق الزرع . قال ابن كيسان     : " العصف " ورق كل شيء يخرج منه الحب ، يبدو أولا ورقا وهو العصف ثم  يكون سوقا ، ثم يحدث الله فيه أكماما ثم يحدث في الأكمام الحب . وقال ابن عباس  في رواية الوالبي    : هو التبن . وهو قول الضحاك  وقتادة    . وقال عطية  عنه : هو ورق الزرع الأخضر إذا قطع رءوسه ويبس ، نظيره : " كعصف مأكول    " ( الفيل - 5 ) . 

 ( والريحان ) هو الرزق في قول الأكثرين ، قال ابن عباس    : كل ريحان في القرآن فهو رزق . وقال الحسن  وابن زيد  هو ريحانكم الذي يشم ، قال الضحاك    : " العصف " : هو التبن . و " الريحان " ثمرته . 

 وقراءة العامة : " والحب ذو العصف والريحان    " ، كلها مرفوعات بالرد على الفاكهة . وقرأ ابن عامر    " والحب ذا العصف والريحان " بنصب الباء والنون وذا بالألف على معنى : خلق الإنسان وخلق هذه الأشياء . وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي    " والريحان " بالجر عطفا على العصف فذكر قوت الناس والأنعام ، ثم خاطب الجن والإنس فقال : 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان     ) أيها الثقلان ، يريد من هذه الأشياء المذكورة . وكرر هذه الآية في هذه  السورة تقريرا للنعمة وتأكيدا في التذكير بها على عادة العرب في الإبلاغ  والإشباع ، يعدد على الخلق آلاءه ويفصل بين كل نعمتين بما ينبههم عليها ،  كقول الرجل لمن أحسن إليه وتابع عليه بالأيادي وهو ينكرها ويكفرها : ألم  تكن فقيرا فأغنيتك أفتنكر هذا ؟ ألم تكن عريانا فكسوتك أفتنكر هذا ؟ ألم تك  خاملا ؟ فعززتك أفتنكر هذا ؟ ومثل هذا التكرار شائع في كلام العرب حسن  تقريرا . 

 وقيل : خاطب بلفظ التثنية على عادة العرب تخاطب الواحد بلفظ التثنية كقوله تعالى : " ألقيا في جهنم    " ( ق - 24 ) . 

 وروي عن محمد بن المنكدر  عن  جابر بن عبد الله    : قرأ  علينا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - سورة الرحمن حتى ختمها ، ثم قال :  " ما لي أراكم سكوتا ، للجن [ كانوا ] أحسن منكم ردا ، ما قرأت عليهم هذه    [ ص: 444 ] الآية مرة " فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    " إلا قالوا : ولا بشيء من نعمك ربنا نكذب ، فلك الحمد " . 
*
*( خلق الإنسان من صلصال كالفخار    ( 14 ) وخلق الجان من مارج من نار    ( 15 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 16 ) رب المشرقين ورب المغربين    ( 17 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 18 ) مرج البحرين يلتقيان    ( 19 ) بينهما برزخ لا يبغيان    ( 20 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 21 ) ) 

 ( خلق الإنسان من صلصال كالفخار   ) . 

 ( وخلق الجان    ) وهو أبو الجن . وقال الضحاك    : هو إبليس ( من مارج من نار    ) وهو الصافي من لهب النار الذي لا دخان فيه . قال مجاهد    : وهو ما اختلط بعضه ببعض من اللهب الأحمر والأصفر والأخضر الذي يعلو النار إذا أوقدت ، من قولهم : مرج أمر القوم ، إذا اختلط . 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان رب المشرقين    ) مشرق الصيف ومشرق الشتاء . ( ورب المغربين    ) مغرب الصيف ومغرب الشتاء . ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( مرج البحرين ) العذب والمالح أرسلهما وخلاهما ( يلتقيان ) . 

 ( بينهما برزخ    ) حاجز من قدرة الله تعالى ( لا يبغيان ) لا يختلطان ولا يتغيران ولا يبغي أحدهما على صاحبه . وقال قتادة    : لا يطغيان على الناس بالغرق . وقال الحسن    : " مرج البحرين    " بحر الروم وبحر الهند ، وأنتم الحاجز بينهما   . وعن قتادة  أيضا : بحر فارس وبحر الروم بينهما برزخ يعني الجزائر   . قال مجاهد  والضحاك    : بحر السماء وبحر الأرض يلتقيان كل عام ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 
*
*[ ص: 445 ]   ( يخرج منهما اللؤلؤ والمرجان    ( 22 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 23 ) وله الجواري المنشآت في البحر كالأعلام    ( 24 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 25 ) كل من عليها فان    ( 26 ) ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال والإكرام    ( 27 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( يخرج منهما    ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والبصرة    : " يخرج " بضم الياء وفتح الراء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وضم الراء ( اللؤلؤ والمرجان    ) وإنما يخرج من المالح دون العذب وهذا جائز في كلام العرب أن يذكر شيئان ثم يخص أحدهما بفعل ، كما قال - عز وجل - : " يا معشر الجن والإنس ألم يأتكم رسل منكم    " ( الأنعام - 130 ) . وكانت الرسل من الإنس دون الجن   . وقال بعضهم يخرج من ماء السماء وماء البحر . قال  ابن جريج    : إذا أمطرت السماء فتحت الأصداف أفواهها فحيثما وقعت قطرة كانت لؤلؤة ، واللؤلؤة : ما عظم من الدر ، والمرجان : صغارها . وقال مقاتل  ومجاهد  على الضد من هذا . وقيل : " المرجان " الخرز الأحمر . وقال  عطاء الخراساني    : هو اليسر . ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( وله الجواري    ) السفن الكبار ( المنشآت ) قرأ حمزة  وأبو بكر     : " المنشئات " بكسر الشين ، أي : المنشئات للسير [ يعني اللاتي ابتدأن  وأنشأن السير ] . وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الشين أي المرفوعات ، وهي التي رفع  خشبها بعضها على بعض . وقيل : هي ما رفع قلعه من السفن وأما ما لم يرفع  قلعه فليس من المنشئات . وقيل المخلوقات المسخرات ( في البحر كالأعلام    ) كالجبال جمع علم وهو الجبل الطويل ، شبه السفن في البحر ، بالجبال في البر ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( كل من عليها    ) أي على الأرض من حيوان فإنه هالك ( فان ) . 

 ( ويبقى وجه ربك ذو الجلال    ) ذو العظمة والكبرياء   ( والإكرام ) أي مكرم أنبيائه وأوليائه بلطفه مع جلاله وعظمته . ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 
*
*( يسأله من في السماوات والأرض كل يوم هو في شأن    ( 29 ) ) 

 ( يسأله من في السماوات والأرض    ) من ملك وإنس وجن . وقال قتادة    : لا يستغني عنه أهل السماء والأرض   . قال ابن عباس    : فأهل السماوات يسألونه المغفرة وأهل الأرض يسألونه الرحمة [ والرزق والتوبة والمغفرة ] وقال مقاتل    : يسأله أهل الأرض الرزق   [ ص: 446 ] والمغفرة وتسأله الملائكة أيضا لهم الرزق والمغفرة . 

  ( كل يوم هو في شأن    ) قال مقاتل    : نزلت في اليهود حين قالوا إن الله لا يقضي يوم السبت شيئا . 

 قال المفسرون : من شأنه أن يحيي ويميت ، ويرزق ، ويعز قوما ، ويذل قوما ،  ويشفي مريضا ، ويفك عانيا ويفرج مكروبا ، ويجيب داعيا ، ويعطي سائلا ويغفر  ذنبا إلى ما لا يحصى من أفعاله وأحداثه في خلقه ما يشاء .

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن أحمد بن عبدوس المزكي    - إملاء - أخبرنا أبو حامد أحمد بن محمد بن يحيى البزاز  ، أخبرنا يحيى بن الربيع المكي  ، أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة  ، أخبرنا أبو حمزة الثمالي  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال  : إن مما خلق الله - عز وجل - لوحا من درة بيضاء ، دفتاه ياقوتة حمراء ،  قلمه نور وكتابه نور ، ينظر الله - عز وجل - فيه كل يوم ثلاثمائة وستين  نظرة ، يخلق ويرزق ويحيي ويميت ويعز ويذل ويفعل ما يشاء فذلك قوله : " كل يوم هو في شأن    " . 

قال سفيان بن عيينة     : الدهر كله عند الله يومان أحدهما مدة أيام الدنيا والآخر يوم القيامة ،  فالشأن الذي هو فيه اليوم الذي هو مدة الدنيا : الإخبار بالأمر والنهي  والإحياء والإماتة ، والإعطاء والمنع ، وشأن يوم القيامة : الجزاء والحساب ،  والثواب والعقاب   . 

 وقيل : شأنه جل ذكره أنه يخرج في كل يوم وليلة ثلاثة عساكر ، عسكرا من  أصلاب الآباء إلى أرحام الأمهات ، وعسكرا من الأرحام إلى الدنيا ، وعسكرا  من الدنيا إلى القبور ، ثم يرتحلون جميعا إلى الله - عز وجل - .   [ ص: 447 ] 

 قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : هو سوق المقادير إلى المواقيت . وقال أبو سليمان الداراني  في هذه الآية : كل يوم له إلى العبيد بر جديد . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 30 ) سنفرغ لكم أيها الثقلان    ( 31 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 32 ) يا معشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا من أقطار السماوات والأرض فانفذوا لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان    ( 33 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان سنفرغ لكم    ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : سيفرغ بالياء لقوله : " يسأله من في السماوات والأرض    " ، " ويبقى وجه ربك    " " وله الجوار " فأتبع الخبر . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بالنون ، وليس المراد منه الفراغ عن شغل ، لأن الله تعالى لا يشغله شأن عن شأن ، ولكنه وعيد من الله تعالى [ للخلق ] بالمحاسبة ، كقول القائل : لأتفرغن لك ، وما به شغل ، وهذا قول ابن عباس  والضحاك  وإنما حسن هذا الفراغ لسبق ذكر الشأن . 

 وقال آخرون : معناه : سنقصدكم بعد الترك والإمهال ونأخذ في أمركم ، كقول  القائل للذي لا شغل له : قد فرغت لي . وقال بعضهم : إن الله وعد أهل التقوى  وأوعد أهل الفجور ، ثم قال : سنفرغ لكم مما وعدناكم وأخبرناكم ، فنحاسبكم  ونجازيكم وننجز لكم ما وعدناكم ، فيتم ذلك ويفرغ منه ، وإلى هذا ذهب الحسن  ومقاتل    . 

 ( أيها الثقلان ) أي الجن والإنس ، سميا ثقلين لأنهما ثقل على الأرض أحياء وأمواتا ، قال الله تعالى : " وأخرجت الأرض أثقالها    " ، ( الزلزلة - 2 ) وقال بعض أهل المعاني : كل شيء له قدر ووزن ينافس فيه فهو ثقل ، قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " إني تارك فيكم الثقلين كتاب الله وعترتي " فجعلهما ثقلين إعظاما لقدرهما . 

وقال  جعفر بن محمد الصادق    : سمي الجن والإنس ثقلين لأنهما مثقلان بالذنوب   ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( يا معشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا    ) أي تجوزوا وتخرجوا ،   [ ص: 448 ]   ( من أقطار السماوات والأرض     ) أي من جوانبهما وأطرافهما ( فانفذوا ) معناه إن استطعتم أن تهربوا من  الموت بالخروج من أقطار السماوات والأرض : فاهربوا واخرجوا منها . [  والمعنى ] حيثما كنتم أدرككم الموت ، كما قال جل ذكره : " أينما تكونوا يدرككم الموت     " ، ( النساء - 78 ) وقيل : يقال لهم هذا يوم القيامة إن استطعتم أن  تجوزوا أطراف السماوات والأرض فتعجزوا ربكم حتى لا يقدر عليكم فجوزوا ( لا تنفذون إلا بسلطان     ) أي : بملك ، وقيل بحجة ، والسلطان : القوة التي يتسلط بها على الأمر ،  فالملك والقدرة والحجة كلها سلطان ، يريد حيثما توجهتم كنتم في ملكي  وسلطاني . وروي عن ابن عباس  قال  : معناه : إن استطعتم أن تعلموا ما في السماوات والأرض فاعلموا ولن تعلموه  إلا بسلطان أي ببينة من الله - عز وجل - . وقيل قوله : " إلا بسلطان " أي  إلا إلى سلطان كقوله : " وقد أحسن بي " ( يوسف - 100 ) أي إلي . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 34 ) يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار ونحاس فلا تنتصران    ( 35 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان ) وفي الخبر : يحاط على الخلق بالملائكة وبلسان من نار ثم ينادون ( يا معشر الجن والإنس إن استطعتم أن تنفذوا    ) الآية فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : 

 ( يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار    ) . ( يرسل عليكما شواظ من نار ) قرأ ابن كثير     " شواظ " : بكسر الشين والآخرون بضمها ، وهما لغتان ، مثل صوار من البقر  وصوار . وهو اللهيب الذي لا دخان فيه هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال مجاهد  هو اللهب الأخضر المنقطع من النار ( ونحاس ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    " ونحاس " بجر السين عطفا على النار ، وقرأ الباقون برفعها عطفا على الشواظ . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير  والكلبي    : " النحاس " : الدخان وهو رواية عطاء  عن ابن عباس    . 

 ومعنى الرفع يرسل عليكما شواظ ، ويرسل نحاس ، أي يرسل هذا مرة وهذا مرة ،  ويجوز أن يرسلا معا من غير أن يمتزج أحدهما بالآخر ، ومن كسر بالعطف على  النار يكون ضعيفا؛ لأنه لا يكون شواظ من نحاس ، فيجوز أن يكون تقديره :  شواظ من نار وشيء من نحاس ، على أنه حكي أن الشواظ لا يكون من النار  والدخان جميعا .   [ ص: 449 ] 

 قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : النحاس هو الصفر المذاب يصب على رءوسهم ، وهو رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود :  هو المهل . 

 ( فلا تنتصران    ) أي فلا تمتنعان من الله ولا يكون لكم ناصر منه . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 36 ) فإذا انشقت السماء فكانت وردة كالدهان    ( 37 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 38 ) فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان    ( 39 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان ) ( فإذا انشقت ) [ انفرجت ] ( السماء ) فصارت أبوابا لنزول الملائكة ( فكانت وردة كالدهان    ) أي كلون الفرس الورد ، وهو الأبيض الذي يضرب إلى الحمرة والصفرة . قال قتادة    : إنها اليوم خضراء ، ويكون لها يومئذ لون آخر يضرب إلى الحمرة . 

 وقيل : إنها تتلون ألوانا يومئذ كلون الفرس الورد يكون في الربيع أصفر وفي  أول الشتاء أحمر فإذا اشتد الشتاء كان أغبر فشبه السماء في تلونها عند  انشقاقها بهذا الفرس في تلونه . 

 ( كالدهان ) جمع دهن ، شبه تلون السماء بتلون الورد من الخيل ، وشبه الوردة في اختلاف ألوانها بالدهن واختلاف ألوانه ، وهو قول الضحاك  ومجاهد  وقتادة  والربيع    . 

 وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح    : " كالدهان " كعصير الزيت يتلون في الساعة ألوانا . 

 وقال مقاتل    : كدهن الورد الصافي . وقال  ابن جريج    : تصير السماء كالدهن الذائب وذلك حين يصيبها حر جهنم . 

وقال الكلبي    : كالدهان أي كالأديم الأحمر وجمعه أدهنة ودهن ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . ( فيومئذ لا يسأل عن ذنبه إنس ولا جان    ) قال الحسن  وقتادة    : لا يسألون عن ذنوبهم لتعلم من جهتهم ؛ لأن الله - عز وجل - علمها منهم ، وكتبت الملائكة عليهم ، وهي رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    .   [ ص: 450 ] 

 وعنه أيضا : لا تسأل الملائكة المجرمين ؛ لأنهم يعرفونهم بسيماهم . دليله : ما بعده ، وهذا قول مجاهد    . 

وعن ابن عباس  في الجمع بين هذه الآية وبين قوله : " فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين    " ( الحجر - 92 ) قال : لا يسألهم هل عملتم كذا وكذا ؛ لأنه أعلم بذلك منهم ، ولكن يسألهم لم عملتم كذا وكذا ؟ 

 وعن عكرمة  أنه قال : إنها مواطن ، يسأل في بعضها ولا يسأل في بعضها . 

 وعن ابن عباس  أيضا : لا يسألون سؤال شفقة ورحمة وإنما يسألون سؤال تقريع وتوبيخ . 

وقال أبو العالية    : لا يسأل غير المجرم عن ذنب المجرم   . 
*
*
**


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (393)
الجزء السابع
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الرَّحْمَنِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
  الاية 40 إلى الاية 68



( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 40 ) ( يعرف المجرمون بسيماهم فيؤخذ بالنواصي والأقدام    ( 41 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 42 ) هذه جهنم التي يكذب بها المجرمون    ( 43 ) يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن    ( 44 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 45 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( يعرف المجرمون بسيماهم    ) وهو سواد الوجوه وزرقة العيون ، كما قال جل ذكره : " يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه    " ( آل عمران - 106 ( فيؤخذ بالنواصي والأقدام    ) تجعل الأقدام مضمومة إلى النواصي من خلف ويلقون في النار ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ثم يقال لهم : ( هذه جهنم التي يكذب بها المجرمون    ) المشركون ( يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن    ) قد انتهى حره . قال الزجاج     : أنى يأنى فهو آن إذا انتهى في النضج ، والمعنى : أنهم يسعون بين الجحيم  والحميم فإذا استغاثوا من حر النار جعل عذابهم الحميم الآني الذي صار  كالمهل . وهو قوله " وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل    " ( الكهف - 29 ) وقال كعب الأحبار     : " آن " واد من أودية جهنم يجتمع فيه صديد أهل النار فينطلق بهم في  الأغلال فيغمسون في ذلك الوادي حتى تنخلع أوصالهم ، ثم يخرجون منه وقد أحدث  الله تعالى لهم خلقا جديدا فيلقون في النار وذلك قوله : " يطوفون بينها وبين حميم آن    " . 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) وكل ما ذكر الله تعالى من قوله : " كل من عليها فان    " إلى   [ ص: 451 ] هاهنا مواعظ وزواجر وتخويف . وكل ذلك نعمة من الله تعالى ؛ لأنها تزجر عن المعاصي ولذلك ختم كل آية بقوله : ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 
*
*( ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان    ( 46 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 47 ) ) 

 ثم ذكر ما أعده لمن اتقاه وخافه فقال : ( ولمن خاف مقام ربه    ) أي : مقامه بين يدي ربه للحساب فترك المعصية والشهوة . وقيل : قيام ربه عليه ، بيانه قوله : " أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت    " ( الرعد - 33 ) . وقال إبراهيم  ومجاهد    : هو الذي يهم بالمعصية فيذكر الله فيدعها من مخافة الله   . ( جنتان ) قال مقاتل    : جنة عدن وجنة نعيم . قال محمد بن علي الترمذي    : جنة لخوفه ربه وجنة لتركه شهوته . 

 قال الضحاك    : هذا لمن  راقب الله في السر والعلانية بعلمه ما عرض له من محرم تركه من خشية الله  وما عمل من خير أفضى به إلى الله ، لا يحب أن يطلع عليه أحد . 

 وقال قتادة    : إن المؤمنين خافوا ذلك المقام فعملوا لله ودأبوا بالليل والنهار . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن الحسين القرشي  ، أخبرنا أبو مسلم غالب بن علي الرازي  ، حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن إبراهيم بن يونس  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن موسى بن عيسى الحلواني  ، وأخبرنا محمد بن عبيد الهمداني  ، أخبرنا  هاشم بن القاسم  عن أبي عقيل هو الثقفي  عن يزيد بن سنان  سمعت   [ بكير ] بن فيروز  قال : سمعت  أبا هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من خاف أدلج ومن أدلج بلغ المنزل ، ألا إن سلعة الله غالية ، ألا إن سلعة الله الجنة   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  ،   [ ص: 452 ] أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن علي الكشمهيني  ، أخبرنا علي بن حجر  ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  عن محمد بن أبي حرملة  مولى  حويطب بن عبد العزى  عن  عطاء بن يسار  ، عن  أبي الدرداء    - رضي الله عنه - أنه سمع  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقص على المنبر وهو يقول : " ولمن خاف  مقام ربه جنتان " قلت : وإن زنى وإن سرق يا رسول الله ؟ فقال رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان    " فقلت الثانية : وإن زنى وإن سرق يا رسول الله ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " ولمن خاف مقام ربه جنتان    " . فقلت الثالثة : وإن زنى وإن سرق يا رسول الله ؟ قال : " وإن زنى وإن سرق على رغم أنف أبي الدرداء " . 
*
*( ذواتا أفنان    ( 48 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 49 ) فيهما عينان تجريان    ( 50 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 51 ) فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان    ( 52 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) ثم وصف الجنتين فقال : 

 ( ذواتا أفنان ) أغصان ، واحدها فنن ، وهو الغصن المستقيم طولا . وهذا قول مجاهد  وعكرمة  والكلبي    . وقال عكرمة    : ظل الأغصان على الحيطان . قال الحسن    : ذواتا ظلال . قال ابن عباس    : ألوان . قال سعيد بن جبير  والضحاك    : ألوان الفاكهة ، واحدها فن من قولهم أفنن فلان في حديثه إذا أخذ في فنون منه وضروب . وجمع عطاء  بين القولين فقال : في كل غصن فنون من الفاكهة . وقال قتادة    : ذواتا فضل وسعة على ما سواهما ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( فيهما عينان تجريان    ) قال ابن عباس    : بالكرامة والزيادة على أهل الجنة . قال الحسن    : تجريان بالماء الزلال ، إحداهما التسنيم والأخرى السلسبيل . وقال عطية    : إحداهما من ماء غير آسن والأخرى من خمر لذة للشاربين ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان    ) صنفان ونوعان قيل : معناه : إن فيهما من كل ما يتفكه   [ ص: 453 ] به ضربين رطبا ويابسا . قال ابن عباس    : ما في الدنيا ثمرة حلوة ولا مرة إلا وهي في الجنة حتى الحنظل إلا أنه حلو . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 53 ) متكئين على فرش بطائنها من إستبرق وجنى الجنتين دان    ( 54 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 55 ) فيهن قاصرات الطرف لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان    ( 56 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( متكئين على فرش    ) جمع فراش ( بطائنها ) جمع بطانة ، وهي التي تحت الظهارة . وقال الزجاج    : وهي مما يلي الأرض . ( من إستبرق ) وهو ما غلظ من الديباج . قال ابن مسعود   وأبو هريرة    : هذه البطائن فما ظنكم بالظواهر ؟ وقيل  لسعيد بن جبير    : البطائن من إستبرق ، فما الظواهر ؟ قال : هذا مما قال الله - عز وجل - : " فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين    " ( السجدة - 17 ) وعنه أيضا قال : بطائنها من إستبرق فظواهرها من نور جامد . وقال ابن عباس    : وصف البطائن وترك الظواهر ؛ لأنه ليس في الأرض أحد يعرف ما الظواهر . 

 ( وجنى الجنتين دان    ) الجنى ما يجتنى من الثمار ، يريد : ثمرها دان قريب يناله القائم والقاعد والنائم . قال ابن عباس    : تدنو الشجرة حتى يجتنيها ولي الله ، إن شاء قائما وإن شاء قاعدا . قال قتادة    : لا يرد أيديهم عنها بعد ولا شوك . ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ) . 

 ( فيهن قاصرات الطرف    ) غاضات الأعين ، قصرن طرفهن على أزواجهن لا ينظرن إلى غيرهم   . ولا يردن غيرهم . قال ابن زيد     : تقول لزوجها : وعزة ربي ما أرى في الجنة شيئا أحسن منك ، فالحمد لله  الذي جعلك زوجي وجعلني زوجتك . ( لم يطمثهن ) لم يجامعهن ولم [ يفترعهن ]    [ ص: 454 ] وأصله من الطمث ، وهو الدم ومنه قيل للحائض : طامث ، كأنه قال : لم تدمهن بالجماع ( إنس قبلهم ولا جان    ) قال الزجاج    : فيه دليل على أن الجني يغشى كما يغشى الإنسي . قال مجاهد    : إذا جامع الرجل ولم يسم انطوى الجان على إحليله فجامع معه . 

 قال مقاتل  في قوله : ( لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان    ) لأنهن خلقن في الجنة . فعلى قوله : هؤلاء من حور الجنة . 

 وقال الشعبي    : هن من نساء الدنيا لم يمسسن منذ أنشئن خلقا ، وهو قول الكلبي  يعني : لم يجامعهن في هذا الخلق الذي أنشئن فيه إنس ولا جان . 

 وقرأ طلحة بن مصرف    : " لا يطمثهن " بضم الميم فيهما . 

 وقرأ الكسائي  إحداهما بالضم ، فإن كسر الأولى ضم الثانية وإن ضم الأولى كسر الثانية ؛ لما روى  أبو إسحاق السبيعي  قال : كنت أصلي خلف أصحاب علي    - رضي الله عنه - فأسمعهم يقرءون : لم يطمثهن بالرفع ، وكنت أصلي خلف أصحاب  عبد الله بن مسعود  فأسمعهم يقرءون بكسر الميم ، وكان الكسائي  يضم إحداهما ويكسر الأخرى لئلا يخرج عن هذين الأثرين . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 57 ) كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان    ( 58 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان    ) قال قتادة    : صفاء الياقوت في بياض المرجان . 

 وروينا عن أبي سعيد  في صفة أهل الجنة عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " لكل رجل منهم زوجتان على كل زوجة سبعون حلة ، يرى مخ سوقهن دون لحمهما ودمائهما وجلدهما   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أبو اليمان ،  أنا شعيب  ، أخبرنا أبو الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " أول زمرة يدخلون الجنة على صورة القمر ليلة البدر والذين على إثرهم كأشد   [ ص: 455 ] كوكب  إضاءة ، قلوبهم على قلب رجل واحد ، لا اختلاف بينهم ولا تباغض ، لكل امرئ  منهم زوجتان كل واحدة منهما يرى مخ ساقها من وراء لحمها من الحسن ، يسبحون  الله بكرة وعشيا لا يسقمون ولا يبولون ولا يتغوطون ، ولا يتفلون ، ولا  يتمخطون ، آنيتهم الذهب والفضة وأمشاطهم الذهب ، ووقود مجامرهم الألوة ، ورشحهم المسك   "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن الحسين  ، أخبرنا هارون بن محمد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا حازم بن يحيى الحلواني  ، أخبرنا سهيل بن عثمان العسكري  ، أخبرنا عبيدة بن حميد  ، عن عطاء بن السائب  ، عن عمرو بن ميمون  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " إن المرأة من أهل الجنة ليرى بياض ساقها من وراء سبعين حلة من حرير ،  ومخها ، إن الله تعالى يقول : كأنهن الياقوت والمرجان ، فأما الياقوت فإنه  حجر لو أدخلت فيه سلكا ثم استصفيته لرأيته من ورائه "   . 

وقال عمرو بن ميمون    : " إن المرأة من الحور العين لتلبس سبعين حلة فيرى مخ ساقها من ورائها كما يرى الشراب الأحمر في الزجاجة البيضاء " . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 59 ) هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان    ( 60 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان    ) أي ما جزاء من أحسن في الدنيا إلا أن يحسن إليه في الآخرة . وقال ابن عباس    : هل جزاء من قال : لا إله إلا الله وعمل بما جاء به محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا الجنة ؟   .   [ ص: 456 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرني ابن فنجويه  ، أخبرنا   [ ابن شيبة ]  ، أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم بن بهرام  ، أخبرنا الحجاج بن يوسف المكتب  ، أخبرنا بشر بن الحسين  ، عن  الزبير بن عدي  ، عن أنس بن مالك  قال : قرأ  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان " ثم  قال : [ هل تدرون ما قال ربكم ؟ " قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم ] قال : " يقول  هل جزاء من أنعمت عليه بالتوحيد إلا الجنة   "   . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 61 ) ومن دونهما جنتان    ( 62 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان ومن دونهما جنتان    ) أي من دون الجنتين الأوليين جنتان أخريان . قال ابن عباس    : من دونهما في الدرج . وقال ابن زيد :  من دونهما في الفضل . وقال  أبو موسى الأشعري    : جنتان من ذهب للسابقين وجنتان من فضة للتابعين . وقال  ابن جريج    : هن أربع ، جنتان للمقربين السابقين فيهما من كل فاكهة زوجان ، وجنتان لأصحاب اليمين والتابعين   ( فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان    ) . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا علي بن عبد الله  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الصمد  ، عن أبي عمران  ، عن أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن قيس  ، عن أبيه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " جنتان من فضة آنيتهما وما فيهما ، وجنتان من ذهب آنيتهما وما فيهما ، وما بين القوم وبين أن ينظروا إلى ربهم إلا رداء الكبرياء على وجهه في جنة عدن "   . 

 وقال الكسائي    : " ومن دونهما جنتان    " أي أمامهما وقبلهما ، يدل عليه قول الضحاك    : الجنتان   [ ص: 457 ] الأوليان من ذهب وفضة ، والأخريان من ياقوت . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 63 ) مدهامتان    ( 64 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 65 ) فيهما عينان نضاختان    ( 66 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 67 ) فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان    ( 68 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان مدهامتان     ) ناعمتان سوداوان من ريهما وشدة خضرتهما ؛ لأن الخضرة إذا اشتدت ضربت  إلى السواد . يقال : إدهام الزرع إذا علاه السواد ريا ادهيماما فهو مدهام .  

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان فيهما عينان نضاختان    ) فوارتان بالماء لا تنقطعان . " والنضخ " : فوران الماء من العين . قال ابن عباس    : تنضخان بالخير والبركة على أهل الجنة   . وقال ابن مسعود    : تنضخان بالمسك والكافور على أولياء الله . وقال أنس بن مالك    : تنضخان بالمسك والعنبر في دور أهل الجنة كطش المطر . 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان     ) قال بعضهم : ليس النخل والرمان من الفاكهة ، والعامة على أنها من  الفاكهة ، وإنما أعاد ذكر النخل والرمان وهما من جملة الفواكه للتخصيص  والتفصيل . كما قال تعالى : " من كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال    " ( البقرة - 98 ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود  ، أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال  ، أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن سفيان  ، عن حماد  ، عن سعيد بن جبير  ، عن ابن عباس  قال : نخل الجنة جذوعها زمرد أخضر ، وورقها  ذهب أحمر ، وسعفها كسوة لأهل الجنة فيها مقطعاتهم وحللهم ، وثمرها أمثال  القلال أو الدلاء أشد بياضا من اللبن وأحلى من العسل وألين من الزبد ليس له  عجم .* *


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (394)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْوَاقِعَةِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
  الاية 40 إلى الاية 68


( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 69 ) فيهن خيرات حسان    ( 70 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 71 ) حور مقصورات في الخيام    ( 72 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 73 ) لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان    ( 74 ) فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 75 ) متكئين على رفرف خضر وعبقري حسان    ( 76 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان فيهن    ) يعني في الجنات الأربع ( خيرات حسان    ) روى   [ ص: 458 ] الحسن  عن أبيه عن أم سلمة  قالت : قلت لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أخبرني عن قوله : ( خيرات حسان    ) قال : " خيرات الأخلاق حسان الوجوه   " . 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان حور مقصورات    ) محبوسات مستورات في الحجال . يقال : امرأة مقصورة وقصيرة إذا كانت مخدرة مستورة لا تخرج . وقال مجاهد    : يعني قصرن طرفهن وأنفسهن على أزواجهن فلا يبغين لهم بدلا . 

 وروينا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " لو أن امرأة من نساء أهل الجنة اطلعت إلى [ أهل ] الأرض لأضاءت ما بين  السماء والأرض ولملأت ما بينهما ريحا ، ولنصيفها على رأسها خير من الدنيا  وما فيها "   . 

 ( في الخيام ) جمع خيمة ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن عبد الصمد  ، أخبرنا عمران الجوني  ، عن أبي بكر بن عبد الله بن قيس  ، عن أبيه أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن للمؤمن في الجنة لخيمة من لؤلؤة واحدة مجوفة ، عرضها ستون ميلا في كل زاوية منها أهل ما يرون الآخرين يطوف عليهم المؤمن "   . 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان لم يطمثهن إنس قبلهم ولا جان فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان متكئين على رفرف خضر    ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : " الرفرف " : رياض الجنة . " خضر " : مخضبة . ويروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  واحدتها رفرفة ، وقال : الرفارف جمع الجمع . وقيل : " الرفرف " : البسط ، وهو قول الحسن  ومقاتل  والقرظي  وروى العوفي  عن ابن عباس    : " الرفرف " : فضول المجالس والبسط . 

 [ ص: 459 ] وقال الضحاك  وقتادة    : هي مجالس خضر فوق الفرش . وقال ابن كيسان    : هي المرافق . وقال ابن عيينة الزرابي  وقال غيره : كل ثوب عريض عند العرب فهو رفرف . 

 ( وعبقري حسان    ) هي الزرابي والطنافس الثخان ، وهي جمع واحدتها عبقرية . وقال قتادة    : " العبقري " عتاق الزرابي ، وقال أبو العالية    : هي الطنافس المخملة إلى الرقة . وقال القتيبي    : كل ثوب موشى عند العرب : عبقري . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : هو منسوب إلى أرض يعمل بها الوشي . 

 قال الخليل    : كل جليل نفيس فاخر من الرجال وغيرهم عند العرب : عبقري ، ومنه قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في عمر    - رضي الله عنه - : " فلم أر عبقريا يفري فريه   " . 
*
*( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان    ( 77 ) تبارك اسم ربك ذي الجلال والإكرام    ( 78 ) ) 

 ( فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان تبارك اسم ربك ذي الجلال والإكرام    ) قرأ أهل الشام " ذو الجلال " بالواو وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم إجراء على الاسم . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد بن محمد بن علي بن محمد بن شريك الشافعي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم  ، حدثنا أبو بكر الجوربذي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن حرب  ، أخبرنا أبو معاوية الضرير  عن عاصم  عن عبد الله بن الحارث  عن عائشة  قالت : كان  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا سلم من الصلاة لم يقعد إلا مقدار ما  يقول : " اللهم أنت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام "   . 
*
* سُورَةُ الْوَاقِعَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِذَا وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ    ( 1 ) لَيْسَ لِوَقْعَتِهَا كَاذِبَةٌ    ( 2 ) خَافِضَةٌ رَافِعَةٌ    ( 3 ) إِذَا رُجَّتِ الْأَرْضُ رَجًّا    ( 4 ) وَبُسَّتِ الْجِبَالُ بَسًّا    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( إِذَا وَقَعَتِ الْوَاقِعَةُ    ) إِذَا قَامَتِ الْقِيَامَةُ . وَقِيلَ : إِذَا نَزَلَتْ صَيْحَةُ الْقِيَامَةِ وَهِيَ النَّفْخَةُ الْأَخِيرَةُ   . 

 ( لَيْسَ لِوَقْعَتِهَا    ) لِمَجِيئِهَا ( كَاذِبَةٌ ) كَذِبٌ كَقَوْلِهِ : " لَا تَسْمَعُ فِيهَا لَاغِيَةً     " ( الْغَاشِيَةِ - 11 ) أَيْ : لَغْوًا يَعْنِي أَنَّهَا تَقَعُ  صِدْقًا وَحَقًّا . وَ " الْكَاذِبَةُ " اسْمٌ كَالْعَافِيَةِ  وَالنَّازِلَةِ . 

 ( خَافِضَةٌ رَافِعَةٌ    ) تَخْفِضُ أَقْوَامًا إِلَى النَّارِ ، وَتَرْفَعُ آخَرِينَ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ . وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : تَخْفِضُ أَقْوَامًا كَانُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا مُرْتَفِعِينَ ، وَتَرْفَعُ أَقْوَامًا كَانُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ . 

 ( إِذَا رُجَّتِ الْأَرْضُ رَجًّا    ) حُرِّكَتْ وَزُلْزِلَتْ زِلْزَالًا قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ     : إِنَّ اللَّهَ إِذَا أَوْحَى إِلَيْهَا اضْطَرَبَتْ فَرَقًا . قَالَ  الْمُفَسِّرُونَ : تُرَجُّ كَمَا يُرَجُّ الصَّبِيُّ فِي الْمَهْدِ حَتَّى  يَنْهَدِمَ كُلُّ بِنَاءٍ عَلَيْهَا وَيَنْكَسِرَ كُلُّ مَا عَلَيْهَا مِنَ  الْجِبَالِ وَغَيْرِهَا ، وَأَصْلُ " الرَّجِّ " فِي اللُّغَةِ :  التَّحْرِيكُ يُقَالُ : رَجَجْتُهُ فَارْتَجَّ . 

 ( وَبُسَّتِ الْجِبَالُ بَسًّا    ) [ قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    ] فُتَّتْ فَتًّا فَصَارَتْ كَالدَّقِيقِ الْمَبْسُوسِ وَهُوَ الْمَبْلُولُ . قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : كُسِرَتْ كَسْرًا . وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : سُيِّرَتْ عَلَى وَجْهِ   [ ص: 8 ] الْأَرْضِ تَسْيِيرًا . قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : قُلِعَتْ مِنْ أَصْلِهَا فَذَهَبَتْ ، نَظِيرُهَا : " فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا    " ( طه - 105 ) . قَالَ ابْنُ كَيْسَانَ    : جُعِلَتْ كَثِيبًا مَهِيلًا بَعْدَ أَنْ كَانَتْ شَامِخَةً طَوِيلَةً . 
*
*( فكانت هباء منبثا    ( 6 ) وكنتم أزواجا ثلاثة    ( 7 ) فأصحاب الميمنة ما أصحاب الميمنة    ( 8 ) وأصحاب المشأمة ما أصحاب المشأمة    ( 9 ) والسابقون السابقون    ( 10 ) ) 

 ( فكانت هباء منبثا    ) غبارا متفرقا كالذي يرى في شعاع الشمس إذا دخل الكوة وهو الهباء . 

 ( وكنتم أزواجا    ) أصنافا ( ثلاثة ) ، ثم فسرها فقال : 

 ( فأصحاب الميمنة    ) هم الذين يؤخذ بهم ذات اليمين إلى الجنة . وقال ابن عباس    : هم الذين كانوا على يمين آدم  حين أخرجت الذرية من صلبه ، وقال الله تعالى لهم : هؤلاء في الجنة ولا أبالي . وقال الضحاك    : هم الذين يعطون كتبهم بأيمانهم . وقال الحسن  والربيع     : هم الذين كانوا ميامين مباركين على أنفسهم وكانت أعمارهم في طاعة الله ،  وهم التابعون بإحسان ثم عجب نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : ( ما أصحاب الميمنة    ) وهذا كما يقال : زيد ما زيد ! يراد : زيد شديد . 

 ( وأصحاب المشأمة ما أصحاب المشأمة    ) يعني أصحاب الشمال ، والعرب تسمي اليد اليسرى الشؤمى ومنه يسمى الشام  واليمن  ؛ لأن اليمن  عن يمين الكعبة  والشام  عن شمالها ، وهم الذين يؤخذ بهم ذات الشمال إلى النار . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : هم الذين كانوا على شمال آدم  عند إخراج الذرية ، وقال الله لهم : هؤلاء في النار ولا أبالي . 

 وقال الضحاك    : هم الذين يؤتون كتبهم بشمالهم   . وقال الحسن    : هم المشائيم على أنفسهم وكانت أعمارهم في المعاصي . 

 ( والسابقون السابقون    ) قال ابن عباس    : السابقون إلى الهجرة هم السابقون في الآخرة   . وقال عكرمة    : السابقون إلى الإسلام . قال ابن سيرين    : هم الذين صلوا إلى القبلتين ، دليله : قوله :   [ ص: 9 ]   " والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار    " ( التوبة - 100 ) . 

قال الربيع بن أنس    : السابقون إلى إجابة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الدنيا هم السابقون إلى الجنة في العقبى . 

 وقال مقاتل    : إلى إجابة الأنبياء بالإيمان . 

 وقال  علي بن أبي طالب  رضي الله تعالى عنه : إلى الصلوات الخمس . وقال الضحاك    : إلى الجهاد . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هم المسارعون إلى التوبة وإلى أعمال البر . قال الله تعالى : " سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم    " ( الحديد - 21 ) " وسارعوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم    " ( آل عمران - 133 ) 

 ثم أثنى عليهم فقال : أولئك يسارعون في الخيرات وهم لها سابقون    " قال ابن كيسان    : والسابقون إلى كل ما دعا الله إليه . 

 وروي عن كعب  قال : هم أهل القرآن المتوجون يوم القيامة . وقيل : هم أولهم رواحا إلى المسجد وأولهم خروجا في سبيل الله . وقال القرظي    : إلى كل خير . 
*
*( أولئك المقربون    ( 11 ) في جنات النعيم    ( 12 ) ثلة من الأولين    ( 13 ) وقليل من الآخرين    ( 14 ) على سرر موضونة    ( 15 ) متكئين عليها متقابلين    ( 16 ) ) 

 ( أولئك المقربون    ) من الله .   ( في جنات النعيم ثلة من الأولين    ) أي من الأمم الماضية من لدن آدم    - عليه السلام - إلى زمان نبينا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والثلة : جماعة غير محصورة العدد . 

 ( وقليل من الآخرين    ) يعني من هذه الأمة . قال الزجاج    : الذين عاينوا جميع النبيين من لدن آدم    - عليه الصلاة والسلام - وصدقوهم أكثر ممن عاين النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ( على سرر موضونة    ) منسوجة كما توضن حلق الدرع فيدخل بعضها في بعض . قال المفسرون : هي موصولة منسوجة بالذهب والجواهر . وقال الضحاك    : موضونة مصفوفة . 

 ( متكئين عليها متقابلين    ) لا ينظر بعضهم في قفا بعض . 
*
*[ ص: 10 ]   ( يطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون    ( 17 ) بأكواب وأباريق وكأس من معين    ( 18 ) لا يصدعون عنها ولا ينزفون    ( 19 ) وفاكهة مما يتخيرون    ( 20 ) ولحم طير مما يشتهون    ( 21 ) وحور عين    ( 22 ) ) 

 ( يطوف عليهم    ) للخدمة ( ولدان ) [ غلمان ] ( مخلدون ) لا يموتون ولا يهرمون ولا يتغيرون . وقال الفراء    : [ تقول العرب لمن كبر ولم يشمط : إنه مخلد ] . 

 قال ابن كيسان    : يعني ولدانا لا يحولون من حالة إلى حالة . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : مقرطون ، يقال : خلد جاريته إذا حلاها بالخلد ، وهو القرط . 

 قال الحسن    : هم أولاد  أهل الدنيا لم تكن لهم حسنات فيثابوا عليها ولا سيئات فيعاقبوا عليها ؛  لأن الجنة لا ولادة فيها فهم خدام أهل الجنة . ( بأكواب وأباريق     ) فالأكواب : جمع كوب ، وهي الأقداح المستديرة الأفواه ، لا آذان لها  ولا عرى ، والأباريق وهي : ذوات الخراطيم ، سميت أباريق لبريق لونها من  الصفاء . ( وكأس من معين    ) خمر جارية . ( لا يصدعون عنها    ) لا تصدع رءوسهم من شربها ( ولا ينزفون    ) أي لا يسكرون [ هذا إذا قرئ بفتح الزاي ، ومن كسر فمعناه لا ينفد شرابهم ] . ( وفاكهة مما يتخيرون    ) يختارون ما يشتهون يقال تخيرت الشيء إذا أخذت خيره . ( ولحم طير مما يشتهون    ) قال ابن عباس  يخطر على قلبه لحم الطير فيصير ممثلا بين يديه على ما اشتهى ، ويقال : إنه يقع على صحفة الرجل فيأكل منه ما يشتهي ثم يطير فيذهب . ( وحور عين    ) قرأ أبو جعفر ،  وحمزة   والكسائي    : بكسر الراء والنون أي : وبحور عين ، أتبعه قوله : " بأكواب وأباريق    " وفاكهة ولحم طير " في الإعراب وإن اختلفا في المعنى ؛ لأن الحور لا يطاف بهن ، كقول الشاعر : 
**إذا ما الغانيات برزن يوما وزججن الحواجب والعيونا* * [ ص: 11 ] 

 والعين لا تزجج وإنما تكحل ، ومثله كثير . وقيل : معناه ويكرمون بفاكهة ولحم طير وحور عين . 

 وقرأ الباقون بالرفع ، أي : ويطوف عليهم حور عين . وقال الأخفش  رفع على معنى : لهم حور عين ، وجاء في تفسيره : " حور عين " بيض ضخام العيون . 
*
*( كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون    ( 23 ) جزاء بما كانوا يعملون    ( 24 ) لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تأثيما    ( 25 ) إلا قيلا سلاما سلاما    ( 26 ) وأصحاب اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين    ( 27 ) في سدر مخضود    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( كأمثال اللؤلؤ المكنون     ) المخزون في الصدف لم تمسه الأيدي . ويروى : أنه يسطع نور في الجنة ،  قالوا : وما هذا ؟ قالوا : ضوء ثغر حوراء ضحكت في وجه زوجها . 

 ويروى أن الحوراء إذا مشت يسمع تقديس الخلاخل من ساقيها وتمجيد الأسورة من  ساعديها ، وإن عقد الياقوت ليضحك من نحرها ، وفي رجليها نعلان من ذهب  شراكهما من لؤلؤ يصران بالتسبيح . ( جزاء بما كانوا يعملون    ) . 

 ( لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا تأثيما إلا قيلا    ) أي قولا ( سلاما سلاما     ) نصبهما اتباعا لقوله " قيلا " أي يسمعون قيلا سلاما سلاما . قال عطاء :  يحيي بعضهم بعضا بالسلام . ثم ذكر أصحاب اليمين وعجب من شأنهم فقال - جل  ذكره - : ( وأصحاب اليمين ما أصحاب اليمين ( في سدر مخضود    ) لا شوك فيه كأنه خضد شوكه ، أي قطع ونزع منه ، هذا قول ابن عباس  وعكرمة    . 

 وقال الحسن    . لا يعقر الأيدي . قال ابن كيسان    : هو الذي لا أذى فيه . قال : وليس شيء من ثمر الجنة في غلف كما يكون في الدنيا من الباقلاء وغيره بل كلها مأكول ومشروب ومشموم ومنظور إليه . قال الضحاك  ومجاهد    : هو الموقر حملا . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : ثمارها أعظم من القلال . . 

 قال أبو العالية  والضحاك    : نظر المسلمون إلى وج - وهو واد مخصب بالطائف - فأعجبهم سدرها وقالوا يا ليت لنا مثل هذا فأنزل الله هذه الآية .* *


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (395)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْوَاقِعَةِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
  الاية 32 إلى الاية 47


( وطلح منضود    ( 29 ) وظل ممدود    ( 30 ) وماء مسكوب    ( 31 ) ) 

 ( وطلح ) أي : موز - واحدتها طلحة - عن أكثر المفسرين . وقال الحسن    : ليس هو بالموز ولكنه شجر له ظل بارد طيب . قال الفراء  وأبو عبيدة    : الطلح عند العرب : شجر عظام لها شوك . 

 وروى [ مجالد    ] عن الحسن بن سعد  قال : قرأ رجل عند علي  رضي الله عنه : " وطلح منضود    " فقال : وما شأن الطلح ؟ إنما هو : طلع منضود ، ثم قرأ : " طلعها هضيم    " قلت : يا أمير المؤمنين إنها في المصحف بالحاء أفلا تحولها ؟ فقال : إن القرآن لا يهاج اليوم ولا يحول   . 

 و " المنضود " المتراكم الذي قد نضد بالحمل من أوله إلى آخره ، ليست له سوق بارزة . قال مسروق    : أشجار الجنة من عروقها إلى أفنائها ثمر كله . ( وظل ممدود    ) دائم لا تنسخه الشمس والعرب تقول للشيء الذي لا ينقطع : ممدود . 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  حدثنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  حدثنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  قال : حدثنا  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " في الجنة شجرة يسير الراكب في ظلها مائة عام لا يقطعها   " . 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  في قوله : ( وظل ممدود     ) قال : شجرة في الجنة على ساق العرش يخرج إليها أهل الجنة فيتحدثون في  أصلها ويشتهي بعضهم لهو الدنيا فيرسل الله - عز وجل - عليها ريحا من الجنة  فتحرك تلك الشجرة بكل لهو في الدنيا .   ( وماء مسكوب    ) مصبوب يجري دائما في غير أخدود لا ينقطع . 
*
*( وفاكهة كثيرة    ( 32 ) لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة    ( 33 ) وفرش مرفوعة    ( 34 ) إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء    ( 35 ) فجعلناهن أبكارا    ( 36 ) ) 

 ( وفاكهة كثيرة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة    ) قال ابن عباس     : لا تنقطع إذا جنيت ، ولا تمتنع من أحد أراد أخذها . وقال بعضهم : لا  مقطوعة بالأزمان ولا ممنوعة بالأثمان ، كما ينقطع أكثر ثمار الدنيا إذا جاء  الشتاء ، ولا يتوصل إليها إلا بالثمن . وقال القتيبي    : يعني لا يحظر عليها كما يحظر على بساتين الدنيا . 

 وجاء في الحديث : " ما قطعت ثمرة من ثمار الجنة إلا أبدل الله مكانها ضعفين   " . ( وفرش مرفوعة    ) قال علي    : " وفرش مرفوعة    " على الأسرة   . وقال جماعة من المفسرين : بعضها فوق بعض فهي مرفوعة عالية . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أخبرني ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا ابن حبيش ،  حدثنا  أبو عبد الرحمن النسائي  حدثنا أبو كريب ،  حدثنا  رشدين بن سعد ،  عن عمرو بن الحارث  عن دراج أبي السمح ،  عن أبي الهيثم  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري   وأبي هريرة  قالا : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قوله تعالى : " وفرش مرفوعة    " قال : " إن ارتفاعها لكما بين السماء والأرض وإن ما بين السماء والأرض لمسيرة خمسمائة عام " 

 وقيل أراد بالفرش النساء ، والعرب تسمي المرأة فراشا ولباسا على الاستعارة  " مرفوعة " رفعن بالجمال والفضل على نساء الدنيا دليل هذا التأويل قوله في  عقبه : ( إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء    ( إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء    ) خلقناهن خلقا جديدا . قال ابن عباس : يعني الآدميات العجز الشمط ، يقول خلقناهن بعد الهرم خلقا آخر . ( فجعلناهن أبكارا    ) عذارى .   [ ص: 14 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  عن الهيثم بن كليب الشاشي  أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  أخبرنا عبد بن حميد ،  أخبرنا مصعب بن المقدام  ، أخبرنا المبارك بن فضالة  عن الحسن  قال : أتت  عجوز النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : يا رسول الله ادع الله أن  يدخلني الجنة فقال : " يا أم فلان إن الجنة لا يدخلها عجوز " ، قال : فولت  تبكي قال : " أخبروها أنها لا تدخلها وهي عجوز ، إن الله تعالى يقول : " إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء فجعلناهن أبكارا    " 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد عمرو بن محمد بن منصور ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر بن محمد بن سليمان بن الحارث الواسطي  ببغداد ،  أخبرنا خلاد بن يحيى بن صفوان السلمي  حدثنا  سفيان الثوري  عن يزيد بن أبان ،  عن أنس بن مالك ،  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قوله : " إنا أنشأناهن إنشاء    " قال : عجائز كن في الدنيا عمشا رمصا . فجعلهن أبكارا   . 

 وقال المسيب بن شريك    : هن عجائز الدنيا أنشأهن الله تعالى خلقا جديدا كلما أتاهن أزواجهن وجدوهن أبكارا . . 

 وذكر المسيب  عن غيره : أنهن فضلن على الحور العين بصلاتهن في الدنيا . 

 وقال مقاتل  وغيره : هن الحور العين أنشأهن الله لم يقع عليهن ولادة ، فجعلناهن أبكارا عذارى وليس هناك وجع . 
*
*( عربا أترابا    ( 37 ) ) 

 ( عربا ) قرأ حمزة  وإسماعيل  عن نافع  وأبو بكر    : " عربا " ساكنة الراء ، الباقون بضمها   [ ص: 15 ] وهي جمع " عروب " أي : عواشق متحببات إلى أزواجهن . قاله الحسن  ومجاهد  وقتادة   وسعيد بن جبير ،  وهي رواية الوالبي  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال عكرمة  عنه : ملقة . وقال عكرمة    : غنجة . وقال أسامة بن زيد  عن أبيه : " عربا " حسنات الكلام . 

 ( أترابا ) مستويات في السن على سن واحد . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أخبرني ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا ابن شيبة  حدثنا الفريابي  عن علي بن أبي شيبة  أخبرنا  يزيد بن هارون  عن حماد بن سلمة  عن علي بن زيد  عن  سعيد بن المسيب  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " يدخل أهل الجنة الجنة جردا مردا بيضا جعادا مكحلين أبناء ثلاث وثلاثين على خلق آدم طوله ستون ذراعا في سبعة أذرع   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن  رشدين بن سعد ،  حدثني عمرو بن الحارث  عن دراج أبي السمح  عن أبي الهيثم ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " أدنى أهل الجنة الذي له ثمانون ألف خادم واثنتان وسبعون زوجة وتنصب له قبة [ من لؤلؤ وزبرجد وياقوت ] . كما بين الجابية إلى صنعاء "   . 

 وبهذا الإسناد عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " ينظر إلى وجهه في خدها أصفى من المرآة وإن أدنى لؤلؤة عليها تضيء ما  بين المشرق والمغرب ، وإنه ليكون عليها سبعون ثوبا ينفذها بصره حتى يرى مخ  ساقها من وراء ذلك "   . 

 وبهذا الإسناد عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " من مات من أهل الجنة من صغير أو كبير يردون أبناء ثلاثين سنة في الجنة لا يزيدون عليها أبدا وكذلك أهل النار "   .   [ ص: 16 ] 

 وبهذا الإسناد عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إن عليهم التيجان ، إن أدنى لؤلؤة فيها تضيء ما بين المشرق والمغرب "   . 

 أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة  أخبرنا أبو طاهر الحارثي  أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  أخبرنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن محمد بن سليم  عن الحجاج بن عتاب العبدي  عن عبد الله بن معبد الرماني  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة - وما منهم دنيء - لمن يغدو عليه ويروح عشرة آلاف خادم ، مع كل واحد منهم طريفة ليست مع صاحبه   . 
*
*( لأصحاب اليمين    ( 38 ) ثلة من الأولين    ( 39 ) وثلة من الآخرين    ( 40 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - ( لأصحاب اليمين    ) يريد أنشأناهن لأصحاب اليمين . ( ثلة من الأولين    ) من المؤمنين الذين كانوا قبل هذه الأمة . ( وثلة من الآخرين    ) من مؤمني هذه الأمة هذا قول عطاء  ومقاتل    . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أخبرني الحسين بن محمد العدل ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدقاق  ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد العزيز ،  حدثنا عيسى بن المساور ،  حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم ،  حدثنا عيسى بن موسى  عن عروة بن رويم  قال : لما أنزل الله على رسوله " ثلة من الأولين وقليل من الآخرين    " بكى عمر  رضي الله عنه وقال : يا نبي الله آمنا برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وصدقناه ومن ينجو منا قليل ؟ فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " ثلة من الأولين وثلة من الآخرين    " فدعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عمر  فقال : " قد أنزل الله - عز وجل - فيما قلت " فقال عمر  رضي  الله عنه : رضينا عن ربنا وتصديق نبينا فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : " من آدم إلينا ثلة ومني إلى يوم القيامة ثلة ولا يستتمها إلا  سودان من رعاة الإبل ممن قال : لا إله إلا الله   . 

 " أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا مسدد  حدثنا حصين بن نمير  عن حصين بن عبد الرحمن  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : خرج علينا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوما فقال : " عرضت علي الأمم فجعل يمر النبي   [ ص: 17 ] ومعه  الرجل والنبي ومعه الرجلان ، والنبي معه الرهط والنبي ليس معه أحد ورأيت  سوادا كثيرا سد الأفق فرجوت أن يكونوا أمتي فقيل : هذا موسى في قومه ، ثم  قيل لي : انظر ، فرأيت سوادا كثيرا سد الأفق ، فقيل لي : انظر هكذا وهكذا  فرأيت سوادا كثيرا سد الأفق ، فقيل : هؤلاء أمتك ومع هؤلاء سبعون ألفا  يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ، فتفرق الناس ولم يبين لهم فتذاكر أصحاب النبي -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا : أما نحن فولدنا في الشرك ، ولكنا آمنا بالله  ورسوله ، ولكن هؤلاء هم أبناؤنا فبلغ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال :  " هم الذين لا يتطيرون ولا يسترقون ولا يكتوون وعلى ربهم يتوكلون " فقام  عكاشة بن محصن  فقال : أمنهم أنا يا رسول الله ؟ فقال : نعم . فقام آخر فقال : أمنهم أنا ؟ قال عليه السلام : " قد سبقك بها عكاشة " 

 ورواه  عبد الله بن مسعود  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " عرضت علي الأنبياء الليلة بأتباعها حتى أتى علي موسى  عليه السلام في كبكبة بني إسرائيل فلما رأيتهم أعجبوني فقلت : أي رب هؤلاء ؟ قيل : هذا أخوك موسى  ومن  معه من بني إسرائيل ، قلت : رب فأين أمتي ؟ قيل : انظر عن يمينك ، فإذا  ظراب مكة قد سدت بوجوه الرجال ، قيل : هؤلاء أمتك أرضيت ؟ قلت : رب رضيت ،  رب رضيت ، قيل انظر عن يسارك ، فإذا الأفق قد سد بوجوه الرجال ، قيل :  هؤلاء أمتك أرضيت ؟ قلت : رب رضيت : فقيل : إن مع هؤلاء سبعين ألفا يدخلون  الجنة لا حساب لهم ، فقال نبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إن استطعتم أن  تكونوا من السبعين فكونوا وإن عجزتم وقصرتم فكونوا من أهل الظراب ، وإن  عجزتم فكونوا من أهل الأفق ، فإني قد رأيت ثم أناسا يتهاوشون كثيرا "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا  محمد بن بشار ،  حدثنا غندر ،  حدثنا شعبة  عن أبي إسحاق  عن عمرو بن ميمون  عن عبد الله  قال : كنا  مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قبة فقال : " أترضون أن تكونوا  ربع أهل الجنة ؟ قلنا : نعم ، قال : أترضون أن تكونوا ثلث أهل الجنة ؟ قلنا  : نعم ، قال : والذي نفس محمد بيده إني لأرجو أن تكونوا نصف أهل الجنة  وذلك أن الجنة لا يدخلها إلا نفس مسلمة وما أنتم في أهل الشرك إلا كالشعرة  البيضاء في جلد الثور الأسود أو كالشعرة السوداء في جلد الثور الأحمر   .   [ ص: 18 ] 

 وذهب جماعة إلى أن الثلتين جميعا من هذه الأمة وهو قول أبي العالية  ومجاهد   وعطاء بن أبي رباح  والضحاك ،  قالوا : " ثلة من الأولين    " من سابقي هذه الأمة " وثلة من الآخرين    " من آخر هذه الأمة في آخر الزمان . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أخبرني الحسين بن محمد الدينوري  حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن إسحاق السني  أخبرنا أبو خليفة الفضل بن الحباب ،  حدثنا محمد بن كثير ،  أخبرنا سفيان  عن أبان بن أبي عياش  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  في هذه الآية : " ثلة من الأولين وثلة من الآخرين    " قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " هما جميعا من أمتي "   . 
*
*( وأصحاب الشمال  ما أصحاب الشمال    ( 41 ) في سموم وحميم    ( 42 ) وظل من يحموم    ( 43 ) لا بارد ولا كريم    ( 44 ) إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك مترفين    ( 45 ) وكانوا يصرون على الحنث العظيم    ( 46 ) وكانوا يقولون أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون    ( 47 ) ) 

قوله تعالى : ( وأصحاب الشمال ما أصحاب الشمال في سموم    ) ريح حارة ( وحميم ) ماء حار ( وظل من يحموم    ) دخان شديد السواد ، تقول العرب : أسود يحموم إذا كان شديد السواد ، وقال الضحاك    : النار سوداء وأهلها سود ، وكل شيء فيها أسود . وقال ابن كيسان    : " اليحموم " اسم من أسماء النار . ( لا بارد ولا كريم    ) قال قتادة    : لا بارد المنزل ولا كريم المنظر . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : ولا كريم ، ولا حسن ، نظيره " من كل زوج كريم    " ( الشعراء - 7 ) . وقال مقاتل    : طيب . ( إنهم كانوا قبل ذلك    ) يعني في الدنيا ( مترفين ) منعمين . ( وكانوا يصرون    ) يقيمون ( على الحنث العظيم    ) على الذنب الكبير وهو الشرك . وقال الشعبي    : " الحنث العظيم    " اليمين الغموس   . ومعنى هذا : أنهم كانوا يحلفون أنهم لا يبعثون وكذبوا في ذلك . ( وكانوا يقولون أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون    ) قرأ أبو جعفر ،  ونافع   [ ص: 19 ]  والكسائي  ويعقوب    : " أئذا " مستفهما " إنا " بتركه ، وقرأ الآخرون بالاستفهام فيهما . 
**


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (396)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْوَاقِعَةِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
  الاية 48 إلى الاية 92


( أوآباؤنا الأولون    ( 48 ) قل إن الأولين والآخرين    ( 49 ) لمجموعون إلى ميقات يوم معلوم    ( 50 ) ثم إنكم أيها الضالون المكذبون    ( 51 ) لآكلون من شجر من زقوم    ( 52 ) فمالئون منها البطون    ( 53 ) فشاربون عليه من الحميم    ( 54 ) فشاربون شرب الهيم    ( 55 ) هذا نزلهم يوم الدين    ( 56 ) نحن خلقناكم فلولا تصدقون    ( 57 ) أفرأيتم ما تمنون    ( 58 ) أأنتم تخلقونه أم نحن الخالقون    ( 59 ) نحن قدرنا بينكم الموت وما نحن بمسبوقين    ( 60 ) على أن نبدل أمثالكم وننشئكم في ما لا تعلمون    ( 61 ) ولقد علمتم النشأة الأولى فلولا تذكرون    ( 62 ) أفرأيتم ما تحرثون    ( 63 ) أأنتم تزرعونه أم نحن الزارعون    ( 64 ) لو نشاء لجعلناه حطاما فظلتم تفكهون    ( 65 ) إنا لمغرمون    ( 66 ) ) 

 ( أوآباؤنا الأولون قل إن الأولين والآخرين لمجموعون إلى ميقات يوم معلوم ثم إنكم أيها الضالون المكذبون لآكلون من شجر من زقوم فمالئون منها البطون فشاربون عليه من الحميم فشاربون شرب الهيم    ) قرأ أهل المدينة ،  وعاصم ،  وحمزة     : " شرب " بضم الشين . وقرأ الباقون بفتحها وهما لغتان ، فالفتح على  المصدر ، والضم اسم بمعنى المصدر كالضعف والضعف و " الهيم " الإبل العطاش ،  قال عكرمة  وقتادة    : الهيام : داء يصيب الإبل لا تروى معه ، ولا تزال تشرب حتى تهلك . يقال : جمل أهيم ، وناقة هيماء ، والإبل هيم . وقال الضحاك  وابن عيينة    : " الهيم " الأرض السهلة ذات الرمل . 

 ( هذا نزلهم    ) يعني ما ذكر من الزقوم والحميم ، أي رزقهم وغذاؤهم وما أعد لهم ، ( يوم الدين    ) يوم يجازون بأعمالهم ثم احتج عليهم في البعث بقوله : ( نحن خلقناكم ) قال مقاتل    : خلقناكم ولم تكونوا شيئا وأنتم تعلمون ذلك ( فلولا ) فهلا ( تصدقون ) بالبعث . ( أفرأيتم ما تمنون    ) تصبون في الأرحام من النطف . ( أأنتم تخلقونه ) يعني أأنتم تخلقونه ما تمنون بشرا ( أم نحن الخالقون نحن قدرنا    ) قرأ ابن كثير  بتخفيف الدال والباقون بتشديدها وهما لغتان ( بينكم الموت ) قال مقاتل : فمنكم من يبلغ الهرم ومنكم من يموت صبيا وشابا . وقال الضحاك    : تقديره : إنه جعل أهل السماء وأهل الأرض فيه سواء ، فعلى هذا يكون معنى " قدرنا " : قضينا . 

 ( وما نحن بمسبوقين    ) بمغلوبين عاجزين عن إهلاككم وإبدالكم بأمثالكم فذلك قوله - عز وجل - :   [ ص: 20 ]   ( على أن نبدل أمثالكم    ) . يعني : نأتي بخلق مثلكم بدلا منكم ، ( وننشئكم ) نخلقكم ( في ما لا تعلمون    ) من الصور ، قال مجاهد    : في أي خلق شئنا . 

 وقال الحسن    : أي نبدل صفاتكم فنجعلكم قردة وخنازير ، كما فعلنا بمن كان قبلكم يعني : إن أردنا أن نفعل ذلك ما فاتنا ذلك . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : " في ما لا تعلمون    " يعني : في حواصل طير سود ، تكون ببرهوت كأنها الخطاطيف ، وبرهوت واد باليمن    . ( ولقد علمتم النشأة الأولى    ) الخلقة الأولى ولم تكونوا شيئا . ( فلولا تذكرون    ) أني قادر على إعادتكم كما قدرت على إبدائكم . ( أفرأيتم ما تحرثون    ) يعني : تثيرون من الأرض وتلقون فيها من البذر . ( أأنتم تزرعونه    ) تنبتونه ( أم نحن الزارعون    ) المنبتون . ( لو نشاء لجعلناه حطاما    ) قال عطاء     : تبنا لا قمح فيه وقيل : هشيما لا ينتفع به في مطعم وغذاء ( فظلتم )  وأصله : فظللتم حذفت إحدى اللامين تخفيفا . ( تفكهون ) تتعجبون بما نزل بكم  في زرعكم [ وهو قول عطاء  والكلبي  ومقاتل    . وقيل تندمون على نفقاتكم ] وهو قول يمان  نظيره : " فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها    " ( الكهف - 42 ) وقال الحسن    : تندمون على ما سلف منكم من المعصية التي أوجبت تلك العقوبة . وقال عكرمة    : تتلاومون . وقال ابن كيسان    : تحزنون . قال الكسائي    : هو تلهف على ما فات ، وهو من الأضداد ، تقول العرب : " تفكهت " أي : تنعمت و " تفكهت " أي : حزنت . ( إنا لمغرمون ) قرأ أبو بكر  عن عاصم    " أئنا " بهمزتين وقرأ الآخرون على الخبر ، ومجاز الآية : فظلتم تفكهون وتقولون إنا لمغرمون . وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة  لمولع بنا . وقال ابن عباس   [ ص: 21 ] وقتادة    : معذبون ، والغرام العذاب . وقال الضحاك  وابن كيسان    : غرمنا أموالنا وصار ما أنفقنا غرما علينا والمغرم الذي ذهب ماله بغير عوض ، وهو قوله : 
*
*( بل نحن محرومون    ( 67 ) أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون    ( 68 ) أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن أم نحن المنزلون    ( 69 ) لو نشاء جعلناه أجاجا فلولا تشكرون    ( 70 ) أفرأيتم النار التي تورون    ( 71 ) أأنتم أنشأتم شجرتها أم نحن المنشئون    ( 72 ) نحن جعلناها تذكرة ومتاعا للمقوين    ( 73 ) ) 

 ( بل نحن محرومون    ) محدودون ممنوعون ، أي : حرمنا ما كنا نطلبه من الريع في الزرع . ( أفرأيتم الماء الذي تشربون أأنتم أنزلتموه من المزن    ) السحاب ، واحدتها : مزنة ( أم نحن المنزلون لو نشاء جعلناه أجاجا    ) قال ابن عباس    : شديد الملوحة ، قال الحسن    : مرا . ( فلولا تشكرون    ( أفرأيتم النار التي تورون    ) تقدحون وتستخرجون من زندكم . ( أأنتم أنشأتم شجرتها    ) التي تقدح منها [ النار ] وهي المرخ والعفار ( أم نحن المنشئون نحن جعلناها تذكرة    ) [ يعني نار الدنيا ] تذكرة للنار الكبرى إذا رآها الرائي ذكر جهنم قاله عكرمة  ومجاهد  ومقاتل    . وقال عطاء    : موعظة يتعظ بها المؤمن . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أخبرنا أبو علي زاهر بن أحمد الفقيه  حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن  أبي الزناد  عن  الأعرج ،  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " نار  بني آدم التي يوقدون جزء من سبعين جزءا من نار جهنم " قالوا : يا رسول  الله إن كانت لكافية ، قال : " فإنها فضلت عليها بتسعة وستين جزءا "   . 

 ( ومتاعا ) بلغة ومنفعة ( للمقوين ) المسافرين و " المقوي " : النازل في  الأرض والقي والقوا هو : القفر الخالية البعيدة من العمران ، يقال : أقوت  الدار إذا خلت من سكانها . والمعنى : أنه ينتفع   [ ص: 22 ] بها  أهل البوادي والأسفار ، فإن منفعتهم بها أكثر من منفعة المقيم وذلك أنهم  يوقدونها ليلا لتهرب منهم السباع ويهتدي بها الضلال وغير ذلك من المنافع ،  هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة     : " للمقوين " يعني للمستمتعين بها من الناس أجمعين ، المسافرين  والحاضرين ، يستضيئون بها في الظلمة ويصطلون من البرد ، وينتفعون بها في  الطبخ والخبز . 

 قال الحسن    : بلغة للمسافرين ، يتبلغون بها إلى أسفارهم ، يحملونها في الخرق والجواليق . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : للجائعين تقول العرب : أقويت منذ كذا وكذا أي : ما أكلت شيئا . 

 قال قطرب    : " المقوي "  من الأضداد ، يقال للفقير : مقو لخلوه من المال ، ويقال للغني : مقو ،  لقوته على ما يريد ، يقال : أقوى الرجل إذا قويت دوابه وكثر ماله ، وصار  إلى حالة القوة . والمعنى أن فيها متاعا للأغنياء والفقراء جميعا لا غنى  لأحد عنها . 
*
*( فسبح باسم ربك العظيم    ( 74 ) فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم    ( 75 ) وإنه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم    ( 76 ) إنه لقرآن كريم    ( 77 ) في كتاب مكنون    ( 78 ) ) 

 ( فسبح باسم ربك العظيم    ) . قوله - عز وجل - : ( فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم    ) ، قال أكثر المفسرين : معناه : أقسم و " لا " صلة ، وكان عيسى بن عمر  يقرأ  : فلأقسم على التحقيق . وقيل : قوله " فلا " رد لما قاله الكفار في القرآن  إنه سحر وشعر وكهانة ، معناه : ليس الأمر كما يقولون ، ثم استأنف القسم ،  فقال : ( أقسم بمواقع النجوم    ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " بموقع " على التوحيد . وقرأ الآخرون " بمواقع " على الجمع . قال ابن عباس    : أراد نجوم القرآن ، فإنه كان ينزل على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - متفرقا نجوما . وقال جماعة من المفسرين : أراد مغارب النجوم ومساقطها . وقال عطاء بن أبي رباح    : أراد منازلها . وقال الحسن    : أراد انكدارها وانتثارها يوم القيامة . 

 ( وإنه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم إنه    ) ، يعني هذا الكتاب وهو موضع القسم . ( لقرآن كريم    ) عزيز مكرم لأنه كلام الله . قال بعض أهل المعاني : الكريم الذي من شأنه أن يعطي الخير الكثير . ( في كتاب مكنون    ) مصون عند الله في اللوح المحفوظ ، محفوظ من الشياطين . 
*
*[ ص: 23 ]   ( لا يمسه إلا المطهرون    ( 79 ) ) 

 ( لا يمسه    ) أي ذلك الكتاب المكنون ، ( إلا المطهرون    ) وهم الملائكة الموصوفون بالطهارة ، يروى هذا عن أنس ،  وهو قول سعيد بن جبير ،   وأبي العالية ،  وقتادة  وابن زيد    : أنهم الملائكة ، وروى حسان  عن الكلبي  قال : هم السفرة الكرام البررة . 

 وروى محمد بن الفضيل  عنه لا يقرؤه إلا الموحدون . قال عكرمة    : وكان ابن عباس  ينهى أن يمكن اليهود والنصارى من قراءة القرآن . 

قال الفراء    : لا يجد طعمه ونفعه إلا من آمن به . 

 وقال قوم : معناه لا يمسه إلا المطهرون من الأحداث والجنابات ، وظاهر  الآية نفي ومعناها نهي ، قالوا : لا يجوز للجنب ولا للحائض ولا المحدث حمل  المصحف ولا مسه ، وهو قول عطاء   وطاوس ،  وسالم ،  والقاسم ،  وأكثر أهل العلم ، وبه قال مالك   والشافعي    . وقال الحكم ،  وحماد ،   وأبو حنيفة    : يجوز للمحدث والجنب حمل المصحف ومسه   . والأول قول أكثر الفقهاء . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك  عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر بن محمد بن عمرو بن حزم  أن في الكتاب الذي كتبه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لعمرو بن حزم أن لا يمس القرآن إلا طاهر   . 

 والمراد بالقرآن : المصحف ، سماه قرآنا على قرب الجوار والاتساع . كما روي أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نهى أن يسافر بالقرآن إلى أرض العدو   " . وأراد به المصحف . 
*
*[ ص: 24 ]   ( تنزيل من رب العالمين    ( 80 ) أفبهذا الحديث أنتم مدهنون    ( 81 ) وتجعلون رزقكم أنكم تكذبون    ( 82 ) ) 

 ( تنزيل من رب العالمين    ) أي القرآن منزل من عند رب العالمين   . سمي المنزل : تنزيلا على اتساع اللغة ، كما يقال للمقدور : قدر ، وللمخلوق : خلق . ( أفبهذا الحديث    ) يعني القرآن ( أنتم ) يا أهل مكة    ( مدهنون ) قال ابن عباس    : مكذبون . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : كافرون ، نظيره : " ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون     " ( القلم - 9 ) والمدهن والمداهن : الكذاب والمنافق وهو من الإدهان وهو  الجري في الباطن على خلاف الظاهر هذا أصله ، ثم قيل للمكذب : مدهن وإن صرح  بالتكذيب والكفر . ( وتجعلون رزقكم    ) حظكم ونصيبكم من القرآن ( أنكم تكذبون    ) قال الحسن  في هذه الآية : خسر عبد لا يكون حظه من كتاب الله إلا التكذيب به . وقال جماعة من المفسرين : معناه وتجعلون شكركم أنكم تكذبون . 

 وقال الهيثم بن عدي    : إن من لغة أزد شنوءة    : ما رزق فلان بمعنى ما شكر وهذا في الاستسقاء بالأنواء ،  وذلك أنهم كانوا يقولون إذا مطروا : مطرنا بنوء كذا ، ولا يرون ذلك من فضل  الله تعالى ، فقيل لهم : أتجعلون رزقكم ، أي : شكركم بما رزقتم ، يعني شكر  رزقكم التكذيب ، فحذف المضاف وأقام المضاف إليه مقامه . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك ،  عن صالح بن كيسان ،  عن  عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة بن مسعود ،  عن زيد بن خالد الجهني  قال : صلى  بنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - صلاة الصبح بالحديبية على أثر سماء  كانت من الليل ، فلما انصرف أقبل على الناس فقال : " هل تدرون ماذا قال  ربكم ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم قال : قال : أصبح من عبادي مؤمن بي وكافر ،  فأما من قال : مطرنا بفضل الله ورحمته فذلك مؤمن بي وكافر بالكواكب ، وأما  من قال : مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا ، فذلك كافر بي ومؤمن بالكواكب "   . ورواه ابن عباس  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وزاد : فنزلت هذه الآية " فلا أقسم بمواقع النجوم    " إلى قوله : " وتجعلون رزقكم أنكم تكذبون    " ( الواقعة - 82 ) .   [ ص: 25 ] 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثني محمد بن سلمة المرادي  حدثنا  عبد الله بن وهب  عن عمرو بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا أبو يونس  حدثه عن  أبي هريرة  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " ما أنزل الله من السماء من بركة إلا أصبح فريق من الناس بها كافرين ، ينزل الله تعالى الغيث فيقولون : مطرنا بكوكب كذا وكذا "   . 
*
*( فلولا إذا بلغت الحلقوم    ( 83 ) وأنتم حينئذ تنظرون    ( 84 ) ونحن أقرب إليه منكم ولكن لا تبصرون    ( 85 ) فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين    ( 86 ) ترجعونها إن كنتم صادقين    ( 87 ) فأما إن كان من المقربين    ( 88 ) فروح وريحان وجنة نعيم    ( 89 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فلولا ) فهلا ( إذا بلغت الحلقوم    ) أي بلغت النفس الحلقوم عند الموت . ( وأنتم حينئذ تنظرون     ) يريد وأنتم يا أهل الميت تنظرون إليه متى تخرج نفسه . وقيل : معنى  قوله " تنظرون " أي إلى أمري وسلطاني لا يمكنكم الدفع ولا تملكون شيئا . ( ونحن أقرب إليه منكم    ) بالعلم والقدرة والرؤية . وقيل : ورسلنا الذين يقبضون روحه أقرب إليه منكم ( ولكن لا تبصرون    ) الذين حضروه . ( فلولا ) فهلا ( إن كنتم غير مدينين    ) مملوكين وقال أكثرهم : محاسبين ومجزيين . ( ترجعونها إن كنتم صادقين    ) أي تردون نفس هذا الميت إلى جسده بعدما بلغت الحلقوم فأجاب عن قوله : " فلولا إذا بلغت الحلقوم    " وعن قوله : " فلولا إن كنتم غير مدينين    " بجواب واحد . ومثله قوله - عز وجل - : " فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم     " ( البقرة - 38 ) أجيبا بجواب واحد ، معناه : إن كان الأمر كما تقولون -  أنه لا بعث ولا حساب ولا إله يجازي - فهلا تردون نفس من يعز عليكم إذا  بلغت الحلقوم ، وإذا لم يمكنكم ذلك فاعلموا أن الأمر إلى غيركم وهو الله -  عز وجل - فآمنوا به . ثم ذكر طبقات الخلق عند الموت وبين درجاتهم فقال : ( فأما إن كان من المقربين    ( فأما إن كان من المقربين    ) وهم السابقون . ( فروح ) قرأ يعقوب    " فروح " بضم الراء   [ ص: 26 ] والباقون بفتحها ، فمن قرأ بالضم ، قال الحسن  معناه : تخرج روحه في الريحان ، وقال قتادة    : الروح الرحمة أي له الرحمة ، وقيل : معناه فحياة وبقاء لهم . 

 ومن قرأ بالفتح معناه : فله روح وهو الراحة ، وهو قول مجاهد    . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : فرح . وقال الضحاك    : مغفرة ورحمة . 

 ( وريحان ) استراحة . وقال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : رزق . وقال مقاتل    : هو الرزق بلسان حمير ،  يقال : خرجت أطلب ريحان الله أي رزق الله . 

 وقال آخرون : هو الريحان الذي يشم . قال أبو العالية    : لا يفارق أحد من المقربين الدنيا حتى يؤتى بغصن من ريحان الجنة فيشمه ثم تقبض روحه . . 

 ( وجنة نعيم ) قال أبو بكر الوراق    : " الروح " النجاة من النار ، و " الريحان " دخول دار القرار . 
*
*( وأما إن كان من أصحاب اليمين    ( 90 ) فسلام لك من أصحاب اليمين    ( 91 ) وأما إن كان من المكذبين الضالين    ( 92 ) ) 

 ( وأما إن كان ) المتوفى ( من أصحاب اليمين فسلام لك من أصحاب اليمين    ) أي سلامة لك يا محمد  منهم فلا تهتم لهم ، فإنهم سلموا من عذاب الله أو أنك ترى فيهم ما تحب من السلامة . 

 قال مقاتل    : هو أن الله تعالى يتجاوز عن سيئاتهم ويقبل حسناتهم . 

 وقال الفراء  وغيره :  مسلم لك أنهم من أصحاب اليمين ، أو يقال لصاحب اليمين : مسلم لك أنك من  أصحاب اليمين . وألفيت : إن كالرجل يقول إني مسافر عن قليل ، فيقول له :  أنت مصدق مسافر عن قليل ، وقيل : " فسلام لك    " أي عليك من أصحاب اليمين . ( وأما إن كان من المكذبين    ) بالبعث ( الضالين ) عن الهدى وهم أصحاب المشئمة . 
**

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*  الحلقة (397)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْحَدِيدِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
  الاية 1 إلى الاية 14

( فنزل من حميم    ( 93 ) وتصلية جحيم    ( 94 ) إن هذا لهو حق اليقين    ( 95 ) فسبح باسم ربك العظيم    ( 96 ) ) 

 ( فنزل من حميم    ) فالذي يعد لهم حميم جهنم . ( وتصلية جحيم    ) وإدخال نار عظيمة . ( إن هذا ) يعني ما ذكر من قصة المحتضرين ( لهو حق اليقين    ) أي الحق اليقين أضافه إلى نفسه . ( فسبح باسم ربك العظيم    ) قيل : فصل بذكر ربك وأمره وقيل : " الباء " زائدة أي فسبح اسم ربك العظيم . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  أخبرنا ابن فنجويه ،  أخبرنا ابن أبي شيبة ،  حدثنا حمزة بن محمد الكاتب ،  حدثنا نعيم بن حماد ،  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن موسى بن أيوب الغافقي  عن عمه وهو إياس بن عامر ،  عن عقبة بن عامر الجهني  قال : لما نزلت على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " فسبح باسم ربك العظيم    " قال : " اجعلوها في ركوعكم " ولما نزلت " سبح اسم ربك الأعلى    " قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : اجعلوها في سجودكم "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي  أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي  حدثنا أبو العباس المحبوبي  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  حدثنا محمود بن غيلان ،  حدثنا أبو داود ،  قال أخبرنا شعبة  عن الأعمش  قال : سمعت سعد بن عبيدة  يحدث عن المستورد ،  عن  صلة بن زفر ،  عن حذيفة ،  أنه  صلى مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكان يقول في ركوعه : " سبحان ربي  العظيم وفي سجوده سبحان ربي الأعلى ، وما أتى على آية رحمة إلا وقف وسأل ،  وما أتى على آية عذاب إلا وقف وتعوذ "   .   [ ص: 28 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  حدثنا  محمد بن فضيل ،  أخبرنا عمارة بن القعقاع  عن أبي زرعة  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " كلمتان خفيفتان على اللسان ثقيلتان في الميزان حبيبتان إلى الرحمن : سبحان الله وبحمده ، سبحان الله العظيم   " . 

 أخبرنا أبو نصر محمد بن الحسن الجلفري  حدثني أبو القاسم تمام بن محمد بن عبد الله الرازي  بدمشق ،  حدثنا علي بن الحسين البزاز  وأحمد بن سليمان بن حذلم  وابن راشد  قالوا : أخبرنا بكار بن قتيبة  ، حدثنا روح بن عبادة ،  حدثنا حجاج الصواف  عن  أبي الزبير  عن جابر  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . " من قال سبحان الله العظيم وبحمده ، غرست له نخلة في الجنة   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  قال أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  حدثنا  يونس بن عبد الأعلى ،  أخبرنا ابن وهب ،  أخبرني السري بن يحيى  أن شجاعا  حدثه عن أبي طيبة  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من قرأ سورة الواقعة كل ليلة لم تصبه فاقة أبدا   " وكان أبو طيبة  لا يدعها أبدا . 
*
*سُورَةُ الْحَدِيدِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ وَآيَاتُهَا تِسْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ    ( 1 ) لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ    ( 2 ) هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( سَبَّحَ  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ  هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ وَالْآخِرُ وَالظَّاهِرُ وَالْبَاطِنُ    )  يَعْنِي هُوَ " الْأَوَّلُ " قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِلَا ابْتِدَاءٍ ، كَانَ  هُوَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ شَيْءٌ مَوْجُودًا وَ " الْآخِرُ " بَعْدَ فَنَاءِ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، بِلَا انْتِهَاءٍ تَفْنَى الْأَشْيَاءُ وَيَبْقَى هُوَ ، وَ  " الظَّاهِرُ " الْغَالِبُ الْعَالِي عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَ " الْبَاطِنُ "  الْعَالِمُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ ، هَذَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

 وَقَالَ يَمَانٌ    : " هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ " الْقَدِيمُ وَ " الْآخِرُ " الرَّحِيمُ وَ " الظَّاهِرُ " الْحَلِيمُ وَ " الْبَاطِنُ " الْعَلِيمُ . 

 وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ     : هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ بِبِرِّهِ إِذْ عَرَّفَكَ تَوْحِيدَهُ ، وَالْآخِرُ  بِجُودِهِ إِذْ عَرَّفَكَ التَّوْبَةَ عَلَى مَا جَنَيْتَ ، وَالظَّاهِرُ  بِتَوْفِيقِهِ إِذْ وَفَّقَكَ لِلسُّجُودِ لَهُ وَالْبَاطِنُ بِسَتْرِهِ  إِذْ عَصَيْتَهُ فَسَتَرَ عَلَيْكَ . 

 وَقَالَ الْجُنَيْدُ    :  هُوَ الْأَوَّلُ بِشَرْحِ الْقُلُوبِ ، وَالْآخِرُ بِغُفْرَانِ الذُّنُوبِ  ، وَالظَّاهِرُ بِكَشْفِ الْكُرُوبِ ، وَالْبَاطِنُ بِعِلْمِ الْغُيُوبِ .  وَسَأَلَ عُمَرُ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهُ - كَعْبًا  عَنْ  هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ فَقَالَ : مَعْنَاهَا : إِنَّ عِلْمَهُ بِالْأَوَّلِ  كَعِلْمِهِ بِالْآخَرِ ، وَعِلْمَهُ بِالظَّاهِرِ كَعِلْمِهِ بِالْبَاطِنِ .    [ ص: 32 ] 

 ( وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ    ) أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبَدِ الْقَاهِرِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَفَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ،  حَدَّثَنِي  زُهَيْرُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرٌ  عَنْ سُهَيْلٍ  قَالَ : كَانَ أَبُو صَالِحٍ  يَأْمُرُنَا  إِذَا أَرَادَ أَحَدُنَا أَنْ يَنَامَ أَنْ يَضْطَجِعَ عَلَى شِقِّهِ  الْأَيْمَنِ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ : " اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَرَبَّ  الْأَرْضِ وَرَبَّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ رَبَّنَا وَرَبَّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ،  فَالِقَ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى ، مُنَزِّلَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنْجِيلِ  وَالْقُرْآنِ ، أَعَوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ ذِي شَرٍّ أَنْتَ آخِذٌ  بِنَاصِيَتِهِ ، أَنْتَ الْأَوَّلُ فَلَيْسَ قَبْلَكَ شَيْءٌ ، وَأَنْتَ  الْآخِرُ فَلَيْسَ بَعْدَكَ شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الظَّاهِرُ فَلَيْسَ فَوْقَكَ  شَيْءٌ وَأَنْتَ الْبَاطِنُ فَلَيْسَ دُونَكَ شَيْءٌ اقْضِ عَنِّي  الدَّيْنَ وَاغْنِنِي مِنَ الْفَقْرِ " . وَكَانَ يُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   . 
*
*( هو  الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يعلم ما يلج في  الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو معكم أين ما  كنتم والله بما تعملون بصير    ( 4 ) له ملك السماوات والأرض وإلى الله ترجع الأمور    ( 5 ) يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وهو عليم بذات الصدور    ( 6 ) آمنوا بالله ورسوله وأنفقوا مما جعلكم مستخلفين فيه فالذين آمنوا منكم وأنفقوا لهم أجر كبير    ( 7 ) ) 

 ( هو الذي خلق السماوات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يعلم  ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو معكم  أين ما كنتم والله بما تعملون بصير له ملك السماوات والأرض وإلى الله ترجع  الأمور يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وهو عليم بذات الصدور    ) 

 ( آمنوا بالله ورسوله    ) يخاطب كفار مكة    ( وأنفقوا مما جعلكم مستخلفين فيه    ) مملكين فيه : يعني : المال الذي كان بيد غيرهم فأهلكهم وأعطاه قريشا  فكانوا في ذلك المال خلفاء عمن مضوا . ( فالذين آمنوا منكم وأنفقوا لهم أجر كبير    ) . 
*
*[ ص: 33 ]   ( وما لكم لا تؤمنون بالله والرسول يدعوكم لتؤمنوا بربكم وقد أخذ ميثاقكم إن كنتم مؤمنين    ( 8 ) هو الذي ينزل على عبده آيات بينات ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور وإن الله بكم لرءوف رحيم    ( 9 ) وما  لكم ألا تنفقوا في سبيل الله ولله ميراث السماوات والأرض لا يستوي منكم من  أنفق من قبل الفتح وقاتل أولئك أعظم درجة من الذين أنفقوا من بعد وقاتلوا  وكلا وعد الله الحسنى والله بما تعملون خبير    ( 10 ) ) 

 ( وما لكم لا تؤمنون بالله والرسول يدعوكم لتؤمنوا بربكم وقد أخذ ميثاقكم    ) قرأ أبو عمرو     : " أخذ " بضم الهمزة وكسر الخاء " ميثاقكم " برفع القاف على ما لم يسم  فاعله . وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الهمزة والخاء والقاف ، أي : أخذ الله ميثاقكم  حين أخرجكم من ظهر آدم  عليه السلام بأن الله ربكم لا إله لكم سواه ، قاله مجاهد    . 

 وقيل : أخذ ميثاقكم بإقامة الحجج والدلائل التي تدعو إلى متابعة الرسول -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( إن كنتم مؤمنين ) يوما ، فالآن أحرى الأوقات أن  تؤمنوا لقيام الحجج والإعلام ببعثة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونزول القرآن . ( هو الذي ينزل على عبده    ) محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( آيات بينات    ) [ يعني القرآن ] . ( ليخرجكم ) الله بالقرآن ( من الظلمات إلى النور    ) وقيل : ليخرجكم الرسول بالدعوة من الظلمات إلى النور أي من ظلمات الشرك إلى نور الإيمان ( وإن الله بكم لرءوف رحيم    ( وما لكم ألا تنفقوا في سبيل الله ولله ميراث السماوات والأرض    ) يقول : أي شيء لكم في ترك الإنفاق فيما يقرب من الله وأنتم ميتون تاركون أموالكم ثم بين فضل من سبق بالإنفاق في سبيل الله وبالجهاد فقال : ( لا يستوي منكم من أنفق من قبل الفتح    ) يعني فتح مكة  في قول أكثر المفسرين ، وقال الشعبي    : هو صلح الحديبية    ( وقاتل ) يقول : لا يستوي في الفضل من أنفق ماله وقاتل العدو مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبل فتح مكة  مع من أنفق وقاتل بعده ( أولئك أعظم درجة من الذين أنفقوا من بعد وقاتلوا    ) وروى  محمد بن فضيل  عن الكلبي  أن هذه الآية نزلت في  أبي بكر الصديق    - رضي الله عنه - فإنه أول من أسلم وأول من أنفق ماله في سبيل الله .   [ ص: 34 ] 

وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : أول من أظهر إسلامه بسيفه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبو بكر    . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن حامد بن محمد ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن إسحاق بن أيوب ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يونس ،  حدثنا العلاء بن عمرو الشيباني ،  حدثنا أبو إسحاق الفزاري ،  حدثنا  سفيان بن سعيد  عن آدم بن علي  عن ابن عمر  قال : كنت  عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعنده أبو بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه ،  وعليه عباءة قد خلها في صدره بخلال ، فنزل عليه جبريل فقال : مالي أرى أبا  بكر عليه عباءة قد خلها في صدره بخلال ؟ فقال : " أنفق ماله علي قبل الفتح  " قال : فإن الله - عز وجل - يقول : اقرأ عليه السلام وقل له : أراض أنت  عني في فقرك هذا أم ساخط ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " يا أبا  بكر إن الله - عز وجل - يقرأ عليك السلام ويقول لك : أراض أنت في فقرك هذا  أم ساخط ؟ فقال أبو بكر : أأسخط على ربي ؟ إني عن ربي راض إني عن ربي راض  . 

 ( وكلا وعد الله الحسنى    ) أي كلا الفريقين وعدهم الله الجنة . قال عطاء    : درجات الجنة تتفاضل ، فالذين أنفقوا قبل الفتح في أفضلها . وقرأ ابن عامر : " وكل " بالرفع ( والله بما تعملون خبير    ) . 
*
*( من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له وله أجر كريم    ( 11 ) يوم  ترى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم بشراكم اليوم  جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ذلك هو الفوز العظيم    ( 12 ) ) 

 ( من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا فيضاعفه له وله أجر كريم يوم ترى المؤمنين والمؤمنات يسعى نورهم    ) يعني على الصراط ( بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم    ) يعني عن أيمانهم . قال بعضهم : أراد جميع جوانبهم ، فعبر بالبعض عن الكل وذلك دليلهم إلى الجنة . 

 وقال قتادة    : ذكر لنا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن من المؤمنين من يضيء نوره من المدينة إلى عدن أبين وصنعاء ودون ذلك حتى إن من المؤمنين من لا يضيء نوره إلا موضع قدميه "  [ ص: 35 ] 

وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود  رضي الله عنهما : يؤتون نورهم على قدر أعمالهم ، فمنهم من يؤتى نوره كالنخلة ، ومنهم من يؤتى نوره كالرجل القائم ، وأدناهم نورا من نوره أعلى إبهامه فيطفأ مرة ويقد مرة . 

وقال الضحاك  ومقاتل    : " يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم    " كتبهم ، يريد أن كتبهم التي أعطوها بأيمانهم ونورهم بين أيديهم . وتقول لهم الملائكة : ( بشراكم اليوم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ذلك هو الفوز العظيم    )   . 
*
*( يوم  يقول المنافقون والمنافقات للذين آمنوا انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم قيل ارجعوا  وراءكم فالتمسوا نورا فضرب بينهم بسور له باب باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من  قبله العذاب    ( 13 ) ) 

 ( يوم يقول المنافقون والمنافقات للذين آمنوا انظرونا    ) قرأ الأعمش  وحمزة     : " أنظرونا " بفتح الهمزة وكسر الظاء يعني أمهلونا . وقيل انتظرونا .  وقرأ الآخرون بحذف الألف في الوصل وضمها في الابتداء وضم الظاء ، تقول  العرب : انظرني وأنظرني ، يعني انتظرني . ( نقتبس من نوركم     ) نستضيء من نوركم ، وذلك أن الله تعالى يعطي المؤمنين نورا على قدر  أعمالهم يمشون به على الصراط ، ويعطي المنافقين أيضا نورا خديعة لهم ، وهو  قوله - عز وجل - " وهو خادعهم    " ( النساء - 141 ) فبينا هم يمشون إذ بعث الله عليهم ريحا وظلمة فأطفأت نور المنافقين ، فذلك قوله : " يوم لا يخزي الله النبي والذين آمنوا معه نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم يقولون ربنا أتمم لنا نورنا    " ( التحريم - 8 ) مخافة أن يسلبوا نورهم كما سلب نور المنافقين . وقال الكلبي     : بل يستضيء المنافقون بنور المؤمنين ، ولا يعطون النور ، فإذا سبقهم  المؤمنون وبقوا في الظلمة قالوا للمؤمنين ، انظرونا نقتبس من نوركم 

 ( قيل ارجعوا وراءكم    ) قال ابن عباس    : يقول لهم المؤمنون وقال قتادة    : تقول لهم الملائكة : ارجعوا وراءكم من حيث جئتم   [ ص: 36 ] 

 ( فالتمسوا نورا     ) فاطلبوا هناك لأنفسكم نورا فإنه لا سبيل لكم إلى الاقتباس من نورنا ،  فيرجعون في طلب النور فلا يجدون شيئا فينصرفون إليهم ليلقوهم فيميز بينهم  وبين المؤمنين ، وهو قوله : ( فضرب بينهم بسور    ) أي سور ، و " الباء " صلة يعني بين المؤمنين والمنافقين وهو حائط بين الجنة والنار ( له ) أي لذلك السور ( باب باطنه فيه الرحمة    ) أي في باطن ذلك السور الرحمة وهي الجنة ( وظاهره ) أي خارج ذلك السور ( من قبله ) أي من قبل ذلك الظاهر ( العذاب ) وهو النار . 
*
*( ينادونهم ألم نكن معكم قالوا بلى ولكنكم فتنتم أنفسكم وتربصتم وارتبتم وغرتكم الأماني حتى جاء أمر الله وغركم بالله الغرور    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( ينادونهم ) روي عن عبد الله بن عمر  قال : إن السور الذي ذكر الله تعالى في القرآن " فضرب بينهم بسور له باب    " هو سور بيت المقدس الشرقي باطنه فيه الرحمة وظاهره من قبله العذاب وادي جهنم   . 

 وقال شريح    : كان كعب  يقول : في الباب الذي يسمى " باب الرحمة " في بيت المقدس : إنه الباب الذي قال الله - عز وجل - : " فضرب بينهم بسور له باب    " الآية   . " ينادونهم " يعني : ينادي المنافقون المؤمنين من وراء السور حين حجز بينهم بالسور وبقوا في الظلمة : 

 ( ألم نكن معكم    ) في الدنيا نصلي ونصوم ؟ ( قالوا بلى ولكنكم فتنتم أنفسكم    ) أهلكتموها بالنفاق والكفر واستعملتموها في المعاصي والشهوات وكلها فتنة ( وتربصتم ) بالإيمان والتوبة . قال مقاتل    : وتربصتم الموت وقلتم يوشك أن يموت فنستريح منه ( وارتبتم ) شككتم في نبوته وفيما أوعدكم به ( وغرتكم الأماني    ) الأباطيل وما كنتم تتمنون من نزول الدوائر بالمؤمنين ( حتى جاء أمر الله    ) يعني الموت ( وغركم بالله الغرور    ) يعني الشيطان ، قال قتادة    : ما زالوا على خدعة من الشيطان حتى قذفهم الله في النار .* *

**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (398)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْحَدِيدِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ
  الاية 15 إلى الاية 29


**  ( فاليوم لا يؤخذ منكم فدية ولا من الذين كفروا مأواكم النار هي مولاكم وبئس المصير    ( 15 ) ألم  يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله وما نزل من الحق ولا يكونوا  كالذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبل فطال عليهم الأمد فقست قلوبهم وكثير منهم  فاسقون    ( 16 ) ) 

 ( فاليوم لا يؤخذ منكم فدية    ) قرأ أبو جعفر ،  وابن عامر ،  ويعقوب    : " تؤخذ " بالتاء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ( فدية ) بدل وعوض بأن تفدوا أنفسكم من العذاب ( ولا من الذين كفروا    ) يعني المشركين ( مأواكم النار هي مولاكم    ) صاحبكم وأولى بكم ، لما أسلفتم من الذنوب ( وبئس المصير    ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله    ) قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : نزلت في المنافقين بعد الهجرة بسنة وذلك أنهم سألوا سلمان الفارسي  ذات يوم فقالوا : حدثنا عن التوراة فإن فيها العجائب فنزلت : " نحن نقص عليك أحسن القصص    " ( يوسف - 3 ) فأخبرهم أن القرآن أحسن قصصا من غيره ، فكفوا عن سؤال سلمان  ما شاء الله ، ثم عادوا فسألوا سلمان  عن مثل ذلك فنزل : الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها     ( الزمر - 23 ) فكفوا عن سؤاله ما شاء الله ثم عادوا فقالوا : حدثنا عن  التوراة فإن فيها العجائب فنزلت هذه الآية . فعلى هذا التأويل ، قوله " ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله    " يعني في العلانية وباللسان . 

 وقال آخرون نزلت في المؤمنين قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : ما كان بين إسلامنا وبين أن عاتبنا الله بهذه الآية : " ألم يأن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع قلوبهم لذكر الله    " إلا أربع سنين   . 

وقال ابن عباس    : إن الله استبطأ قلوب المؤمنين فعاتبهم على رأس ثلاث عشرة سنة من نزول القرآن ، فقال : " ألم يأن " ألم يحن للذين آمنوا أن تخشع  ترق وتلين وتخضع قلوبهم لذكر الله   ( وما نزل ) قرأ نافع  وحفص  عن عاصم  بتخفيف الزاي وقرأ الآخرون بتشديدها ( من الحق ) وهو القرآن ( ولا يكونوا كالذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبل    ) وهم اليهود  والنصارى    ( فطال عليهم الأمد    ) الزمان بينهم وبين أنبيائهم ( فقست قلوبهم    ) قال ابن عباس    : مالوا إلى الدنيا وأعرضوا   [ ص: 38 ] عن  مواعظ الله والمعنى أن الله - عز وجل - ينهى المؤمنين أن يكونوا في صحبة  القرآن كاليهود والنصارى الذين قست قلوبهم لما طال عليهم الدهر . 

 روي أن  أبا موسى الأشعري  بعث إلى قراء أهل البصرة  فدخل عليه ثلاثمائة رجل قد قرءوا القرآن فقال لهم : أنتم خيار أهل البصرة  وقراؤهم فاتلوه ولا يطولن عليكم الأمد فتقسو قلوبكم كما قست قلوب من كان قبلكم   . 

 ( وكثير منهم فاسقون    ) يعني الذين تركوا الإيمان بعيسى  ومحمد  عليهما الصلاة والسلام . 
*
*( اعلموا أن الله يحيي الأرض بعد موتها قد بينا لكم الآيات لعلكم تعقلون    ( 17 ) إن المصدقين والمصدقات وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا يضاعف لهم ولهم أجر كريم    ( 18 ) والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله أولئك هم الصديقون والشهداء عند ربهم لهم أجرهم ونورهم والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( اعلموا أن الله يحيي الأرض بعد موتها قد بينا لكم الآيات لعلكم تعقلون إن المصدقين والمصدقات    ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم  بتخفيف  الصاد فيهما من " التصديق " أي : المؤمنين والمؤمنات ، وقرأ الآخرون  بتشديدهما أي المتصدقين والمتصدقات أدغمت التاء في الصاد ( وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا    ) بالصدقة والنفقة في سبيل الله - عز وجل - ( يضاعف لهم    ) ذلك القرض ( ولهم أجر كريم    ) ثواب حسن وهو الجنة . ( والذين آمنوا بالله ورسله أولئك هم الصديقون    ) والصديق : الكثير الصدق ، قال مجاهد    : كل من آمن بالله ورسوله فهو صديق وتلا هذه الآية . 

 قال الضحاك    : هم ثمانية نفر من هذه الأمة ، سبقوا أهل الأرض في زمانهم إلى الإسلام : أبو بكر  وعلي  وزيد  وعثمان  وطلحة  والزبير  وسعد  وحمزة  وتاسعهم  عمر بن الخطاب  رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين ألحقه الله بهم لما عرف من صدق نيته . ( والشهداء عند ربهم     ) اختلفوا في نظم هذه الآية ، منهم من قال : هي متصلة بما قبلها ، و "  الواو " واو النسق ، وأراد بالشهداء المؤمنين المخلصين . قال الضحاك    : هم الذين سميناهم . قال   [ ص: 39 ] مجاهد    : كل مؤمن صديق شهيد ، وتلا هذه الآية . 

 وقال قوم : تم الكلام عند قوله : " هم الصديقون    " ثم ابتدأ فقال : والشهداء عند ربهم ، و " الواو " واو الاستئناف ، وهو قول ابن عباس  ومسروق  وجماعة . ثم اختلفوا فيهم فقال قوم : هم الأنبياء الذين يشهدون على الأمم يوم القيامة ، يروى ذلك عن ابن عباس  هو قول مقاتل بن حيان    . وقال مقاتل بن سليمان : هم الذين استشهدوا في سبيل الله . 

 ( لهم أجرهم    ) بما عملوا من العمل الصالح ( ونورهم ) على الصراط ( والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب الجحيم    ) . 
*
*( اعلموا أنما الحياة الدنيا لعب ولهو وزينة  وتفاخر بينكم وتكاثر في الأموال والأولاد كمثل غيث أعجب الكفار نباته ثم  يهيج فتراه مصفرا ثم يكون حطاما وفي الآخرة عذاب شديد ومغفرة من الله  ورضوان وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور    ( 20 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( اعلموا أنما الحياة الدنيا     ) أي : أن الحياة الدنيا ، و " ما " صلة ، أي : أن الحياة في هذه الدار (  لعب ) باطل لا حاصل له ( ولهو ) فرح ثم ينقضي ( وزينة ) منظر تتزينون به (  وتفاخر بينكم    ) يفخر به بعضكم على بعض ( وتكاثر في الأموال والأولاد    ) أي : مباهاة بكثرة الأموال والأولاد ، ثم ضرب لها مثلا فقال : ( كمثل غيث أعجب الكفار    ) أي : الزراع ( نباته ) ما نبت من ذلك الغيث ( ثم يهيج    ) ييبس ( فتراه مصفرا    ) بعد خضرته ونضرته ( ثم يكون حطاما    ) يتحطم ويتكسر بعد يبسه ويفنى ( وفي الآخرة عذاب شديد    ) قال مقاتل    : لأعداء الله ( ومغفرة من الله ورضوان    ) لأوليائه وأهل طاعته . 

 ( وما الحياة الدنيا إلا متاع الغرور    ) قال سعيد بن جبير    : متاع الغرور لمن يشتغل فيها بطلب الآخرة ، ومن اشتغل بطلبها فله متاع بلاغ إلى ما هو خير منه 
*
*[ ص: 40 ]   ( سابقوا إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض أعدت للذين آمنوا بالله ورسله ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم    ( 21 ) ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض ولا في أنفسكم إلا في كتاب من قبل أن نبرأها إن ذلك على الله يسير    ( 22 ) لكي لا تأسوا على ما فاتكم ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور    ( 23 ) الذين يبخلون ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ومن يتول فإن الله هو الغني الحميد    ( 24 ) ) 

 ( سابقوا ) سارعوا ( إلى مغفرة من ربكم وجنة عرضها كعرض السماء والأرض    ) لو وصل بعضها ببعض ( أعدت للذين آمنوا بالله ورسله ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم    ) فبين أن أحدا لا يدخل الجنة إلا بفضل الله . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ما أصاب من مصيبة في الأرض    ) يعني : قحط المطر وقلة النبات ونقص الثمار ( ولا في أنفسكم    ) يعني : الأمراض وفقد الأولاد ( إلا في كتاب    ) يعني : اللوح المحفوظ ( من قبل أن نبرأها    ) من قبل أن نخلق الأرض والأنفس . قال ابن عباس    : من قبل أن نبرأ المصيبة . وقال أبو العالية    : يعني النسمة ( إن ذلك على الله يسير    ) أي إثبات ذلك على كثرته هين على الله - عز وجل - . ( لكي لا تأسوا    ) تحزنوا ( على ما فاتكم    ) من الدنيا ( ولا تفرحوا بما آتاكم    ) قرأ أبو عمرو  بقصر الألف ، لقوله " فاتكم " فجعل الفعل له وقرأ الآخرون ( آتاكم ) بمد الألف ، أي : أعطاكم . قال عكرمة    : ليس أحد إلا وهو يفرح ويحزن ولكن اجعلوا الفرح شكرا والحزن صبرا ( والله لا يحب كل مختال فخور    ) متكبر بما أوتي من الدنيا " فخور " يفخر به على الناس . 

قال  جعفر بن محمد الصادق    : يا ابن آدم ما لك تأسف على مفقود لا يرده إليك الفوت ، وما لك تفرح بموجود لا يتركه في يدك الموت   . ( الذين يبخلون    ) قيل : هو في محل الخفض على نعت المختال . وقيل : هو رفع بالابتداء   [ ص: 41 ] وخبره فيما بعده . ( ويأمرون الناس بالبخل ومن يتول    ) أي : يعرض عن الإيمان ( فإن الله هو الغني الحميد    ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    : " فإن الله الغني " بإسقاط " هو " وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم . 
*
*( لقد  أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان ليقوم الناس بالقسط  وأنزلنا الحديد فيه بأس شديد ومنافع للناس وليعلم الله من ينصره ورسله  بالغيب إن الله قوي عزيز    ( 25 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - ( لقد أرسلنا رسلنا بالبينات    ) بالآيات والحجج ( وأنزلنا معهم الكتاب والميزان    ) يعني : العدل . وقال مقاتل بن سليمان : هو ما يوزن به أي : ووضعنا الميزان كما قال : " والسماء رفعها ووضع الميزان    " ( الرحمن - 7 ( ليقوم الناس بالقسط    ) ليتعاملوا بينهم بالعدل . 

 ( وأنزلنا الحديد    ) روي عن ابن عمر  يرفعه : إن الله أنزل أربع بركات من السماء إلى الأرض : الحديد والنار والماء والملح وقال أهل المعاني معنى قوله : " أنزلنا الحديد " [ أنشأنا وأحدثنا أي : أخرج لهم الحديد ] من المعادن وعلمهم صنعته بوحيه . 

 وقال قطرب  هذا من النزل كما يقال : أنزل الأمير على فلان نزلا حسنا فمعنى الآية : أنه جعل ذلك نزلا لهم . ومثله قوله : وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج    ( الزمر - 6 ) . ( فيه بأس شديد    ) قوة شديدة يعني : السلاح للحرب . قال مجاهد    : فيه جنة وسلاح يعني آلة الدفع وآلة الضرب ( ومنافع للناس    ) مما ينتفعون به في مصالحهم كالسكين والفأس والإبرة ونحوها إذ هو آلة لكل صنعة ( وليعلم الله    ) أي : أرسلنا رسلنا وأنزلنا معهم هذه الأشياء ليتعامل الناس بالحق والعدل وليعلم الله وليرى الله ( من ينصره    ) أي : دينه ( ورسله بالغيب ) أي : قام بنصرة الدين ولم ير الله ولا الآخرة ، وإنما يحمد ويثاب من أطاع الله بالغيب ( إن الله قوي عزيز    ) قوي في أمره ، عزيز في ملكه . 
*
*[ ص: 42 ]   ( ولقد أرسلنا نوحا وإبراهيم وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة والكتاب فمنهم مهتد وكثير منهم فاسقون    ( 26 ) ثم  قفينا على آثارهم برسلنا وقفينا بعيسى ابن مريم وآتيناه الإنجيل وجعلنا في  قلوب الذين اتبعوه رأفة ورحمة ورهبانية ابتدعوها ما كتبناها عليهم إلا  ابتغاء رضوان الله فما رعوها حق رعايتها فآتينا الذين آمنوا منهم أجرهم  وكثير منهم فاسقون    ( 27 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم    ( 28 ) لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب ألا يقدرون على شيء من فضل الله وأن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم    ( 29 ) ) 

 ( ولقد  أرسلنا نوحا وإبراهيم وجعلنا في ذريتهما النبوة والكتاب فمنهم مهتد وكثير  منهم فاسقون ثم قفينا على آثارهم برسلنا وقفينا بعيسى ابن مريم وآتيناه  الإنجيل وجعلنا في قلوب الذين اتبعوه    ) [ على دينه ] ( رأفة )  وهي أشد الرقة ( ورحمة ) كانوا متوادين بعضهم لبعض ، كما قال الله تعالى  في وصف أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " رحماء بينهم    " . ( الفتح - 29 ( ورهبانية ابتدعوها    ) من قبل أنفسهم ، وليس هذا بعطف على ما قبله ، وانتصابه بفعل مضمر كأنه قال : وابتدعوا رهبانية أي جاءوا بها من قبل أنفسهم ( ما كتبناها    ) أي ما فرضناها ( عليهم إلا ابتغاء رضوان الله     ) يعني : ولكنهم ابتغوا رضوان الله بتلك الرهبانية ، وتلك الرهبانية ما  حملوا أنفسهم من المشاق في الامتناع من المطعم والمشرب والملبس والنكاح  والتعبد في الجبال ( فما رعوها حق رعايتها    ) أي لم يرعوا الرهبانية حق رعايتها بل ضيعوها وكفروا بدين عيسى  فتهودوا وتنصروا ودخلوا في دين ملوكهم وتركوا الترهب ، وأقام منهم أناس على دين عيسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام حتى أدركوا محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فآمنوا به ، وذلك قوله تعالى : ( فآتينا الذين آمنوا منهم أجرهم    ) وهم الذين ثبتوا عليها وهم أهل الرأفة والرحمة ( وكثير منهم فاسقون    ) وهم الذين تركوا الرهبانية وكفروا بدين عيسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أنبأني عبد الله بن حامد ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله المزني  حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان  حدثنا  شيبان بن فروخ ،  حدثنا الصعق بن حزن ،  عن عقيل الجعدي  عن أبي إسحاق  عن  سويد بن غفلة ،  عن ابن مسعود  رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : دخلت على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " يا ابن مسعود اختلف من كان قبلكم على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة ،  نجا منها ثلاث وهلك سائرهن ، فرقة آزت الملوك وقاتلوهم على دين عيسى عليه  الصلاة والسلام ، فأخذوهم وقتلوهم ، وفرقة لم تكن لهم طاقة بموازاة الملوك  ولا بأن يقيموا بين ظهرانيهم يدعونهم   [ ص: 43 ] إلى دين الله ودين عيسى عليه السلام فساحوا في البلاد وترهبوا وهم الذين قال الله - عز وجل - فيهم : " ورهبانية ابتدعوها ما كتبناها عليهم    " فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " من آمن بي وصدقني واتبعني فقد رعاها حق رعايتها ومن لم يؤمن بي فأولئك هم الهالكون "   . 

 وروي عن ابن مسعود  رضي الله عنه قال : كنت  رديف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على حمار فقال لي : " يا ابن أم عبد هل  تدري من أين اتخذت بنو إسرائيل الرهبانية ؟ قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال :  ظهرت عليهم الجبابرة بعد عيسى عليه السلام يعملون بالمعاصي فغضب أهل  الإيمان فقاتلوهم ، فهزم أهل الإيمان ثلاث مرات ، فلم يبق منهم إلا القليل ،  فقالوا : إن ظهرنا لهؤلاء أفنونا ولم يبق للدين أحد يدعو له فقالوا :  تعالوا نتفرق في الأرض إلى أن يبعث الله النبي الذي وعدنا به عيسى عليه  السلام ، يعنون محمدا - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتفرقوا في غيران الجبال ،  وأحدثوا رهبانية فمنهم من تمسك بدينه ومنهم من كفر ، ثم تلا هذه الآية : " ورهبانية ابتدعوها    " الآية . " فآتينا الذين آمنوا منهم     " يعني من ثبتوا عليها أجرهم ، ثم قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "  يا ابن أم عبد أتدري ما رهبانية أمتي ؟ قلت : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال :  الهجرة والجهاد ، والصلاة والصوم والحج والعمرة والتكبير على التلاع " 

 وروي عن أنس  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن لكل أمة رهبانية ، ورهبانية هذه الأمة الجهاد في سبيل الله " 

وروى سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : كانت ملوك بعد عيسى  عليه  السلام بدلوا التوارة والإنجيل ، وكان فيهم مؤمنون يقرءون التوراة  والإنجيل ويدعونهم إلى دين الله فقيل لملوكهم : لو جمعتم هؤلاء الذين شقوا  عليكم فقتلتموهم أو دخلوا فيما نحن فيه ، فجمعهم ملوكهم   [ ص: 44 ] وعرض  عليهم القتل أو يتركوا قراءة التوراة والإنجيل إلا ما بدلوا منها فقالوا :  نحن نكفيكم أنفسنا فقالت طائفة : ابنوا لنا أسطوانة ، ثم ارفعونا إليها ثم  أعطونا شيئا نرفع به طعامنا وشرابنا ولا نرد عليكم ، وقالت طائفة : دعونا  نسيح في الأرض ونهيم ونشرب كما يشرب الوحش ، فإن قدرتم علينا بأرض فاقتلونا  وقالت طائفة : ابنوا لنا دورا في الفيافي نحتفر الآبار ونحترث البقول فلا  نرد عليكم ولا نمر بكم ، ففعلوا بهم ذلك فمضى أولئك على منهاج عيسى عليه  الصلاة والسلام ، وخلف قوم من بعدهم ممن قد غير الكتاب ، فجعل الرجل يقول :  نكون في مكان فلان فنتعبد كما تعبد فلان ونسيح كما ساح فلان ونتخذ دورا  كما اتخذ فلان ، وهم على شركهم لا علم لهم بإيمان الذين اقتدوا بهم ، فذلك  قوله - عز وجل - : " ورهبانية ابتدعوها    " أي ابتدعها هؤلاء الصالحون ( فما رعوها حق رعايتها    ) يعني الآخرين الذين جاءوا من بعدهم ( فآتينا الذين آمنوا منهم أجرهم    ) يعني الذين ابتدعوها ابتغاء رضوان الله " وكثير منهم فاسقون     " هم الذين جاءوا من بعدهم ، قال : فلما بعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - ولم يبق منهم إلا قليل انحط رجل من صومعته وجاء سياح من سياحته وصاحب  دير من ديره وآمنوا به 

 فقال الله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله    ) . الخطاب لأهل الكتابين من اليهود والنصارى ، يقول : يا أيها الذين آمنوا بموسى  وعيسى  اتقوا الله في محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( وآمنوا برسوله    ) محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( يؤتكم كفلين    ) نصيبين ( من رحمته ) يعني يؤتكم أجرين لإيمانكم بعيسى  عليه الصلاة والسلام ، والإنجيل وبمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والقرآن . 

 وقال قوم : انقطع الكلام عند قوله " ورحمة " ثم ابتدأ : ورهبانية ابتدعوها  وذلك أنهم تركوا الحق فأكلوا الخنزير وشربوا الخمر وتركوا الوضوء والغسل  من الجنابة والختان ، فما رعوها يعني : الطاعة والملة " حق رعايتها    " كناية عن غير مذكور " فآتينا الذين آمنوا منهم أجرهم    " وهم أهل الرأفة والرحمة " وكثير منهم فاسقون    " وهم الذين ابتدعوا الرهبانية ، وإليه ذهب مجاهد    . 

 معنى قوله : " إلا ابتغاء رضوان الله    " [ على هذا التأويل : ما أمرناهم وما كتبنا عليهم إلا ابتغاء رضوان الله ، وما أمرناهم بالترهب ] .   [ ص: 45 ] 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا    ) بموسى  وعيسى    ( اتقوا الله ) وآمنوا برسوله محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته    " . 

 وروينا عن أبي موسى  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه قال : " ثلاثة  يؤتون أجرهم مرتين رجل كانت له جارية فأدبها فأحسن تأديبها ثم أعتقها  وتزوجها ورجل من أهل الكتاب آمن بكتابه وآمن بمحمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،  وعبد أحسن عبادة الله ونصح سيده " 

  ( ويجعل لكم نورا تمشون به    ) قال ابن عباس  ومقاتل    : يعني على الصراط ، كما قال : " نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم    " ( التحريم - 8 ) ويروى عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : أن النور هو القرآن . وقال مجاهد    : هو الهدى والبيان ، أي يجعل لكم سبيلا واضحا في الدين تهتدون به ( ويغفر لكم والله غفور رحيم    ) وقيل : لما سمع من لم يؤمن من أهل الكتاب قوله - عز وجل - : " أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين     " ( القصص - 54 ) قالوا للمسلمين : أما من آمن منا بكتابكم فله أجره  مرتين لإيمانه بكتابكم وبكتابنا وأما من لم يؤمن منا فله أجر كأجوركم فما  فضلكم علينا ؟ فأنزل الله تعالى : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وآمنوا برسوله يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته    " فجعل لهم الأجرين إذا آمنوا برسوله محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وزادهم النور والمغفرة ثم قال : ( لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب    ( لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب    ) قال قتادة    : حسد الذين لم يؤمنوا من أهل الكتاب المؤمنين منهم فأنزل الله تعالى " لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب    " . 

 قال مجاهد    : قالت اليهود  يوشك أن يخرج [ منا ] . نبي يقطع الأيدي والأرجل ، فلما خرج من العرب كفروا به ، فأنزل الله تعالى " لئلا يعلم أهل الكتاب    " أي ليعلم و " لا " صلة ( ألا يقدرون على شيء من فضل الله    ) أي ليعلم الذين لم يؤمنوا أنهم لا أجر لهم ولا نصيب لهم في   [ ص: 46 ] فضل الله ( وأن الفضل بيد الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم    ) أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  حدثنا الليث  عن نافع ،  عن ابن عمر  عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إنما  أجلكم في أجل من خلا من الأمم كما بين صلاة العصر إلى مغرب الشمس ، وإنما  مثلكم ومثل اليهود والنصارى كرجل استعمل عمالا فقال : من يعمل لي إلى نصف  النهار على قيراط ؟ فعملت اليهود إلى نصف النهار على قيراط قيراط ، ثم قال  من يعمل لي من نصف النهار إلى صلاة العصر على قيراط قيراط ؟ فعملت النصارى  من نصف النهار إلى صلاة العصر على قيراط قيراط ، ثم قال : من يعمل لي من  صلاة العصر إلى مغرب الشمس على قيراطين قيراطين ، ألا فأنتم الذين تعملون  من صلاة العصر إلى مغرب الشمس ألا لكم الأجر مرتين ، فغضبت اليهود والنصارى  وقالوا : نحن أكثر عملا وأقل عطاء ؟ قال الله تعالى : " هل ظلمتكم من حقكم  شيئا ؟ " قالوا : لا قال : " فإنه فضلي أعطيه من شئت   " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثني محمد بن العلاء ،  حدثنا أبو أسامة  عن يزيد  عن أبي بردة  عن أبي موسى  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " مثل المسلمين واليهود والنصارى كمثل رجل استأجر قوما يعملون له عملا  إلى الليل على أجر معلوم فعملوا إلى نصف النهار ، فقالوا : لا حاجة لنا إلى  أجرك الذي شرطت لنا وما عملناه باطل ، فقال لهم : لا تفعلوا أكملوا بقية  عملكم ، وخذوا أجركم كاملا فأبوا وتركوا واستأجر قوما آخرين بعدهم ، فقال :  أكملوا بقية يومكم هذا ولكم الذي شرطت لهم من الأجر ، فعملوا حتى إذا كان  حين صلاة العصر قالوا : ما عملنا باطل ولك الأجر الذي جعلت لنا فيه ، فقال :  أكملوا بقية عملكم فإنما بقي من النهار شيء يسير فأبوا فاستأجر قوما أن  يعملوا له بقية يومهم فعملوا بقية يومهم حتى غابت الشمس فاستكملوا أجر  الفريقين كليهما فذلك مثلهم ومثل ما قبلوا من هذا النور "   .* *


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (399)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْمُجَادَلَةِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
  الاية 1 إلى الاية 11

**سُورَةُ الْمُجَادَلَةِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( قَدْ  سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِي  إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ  بَصِيرٌ    ( 1 ) ) 

  ( قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا    ) الْآيَةَ . نَزَلَتْ فِي خَوْلَةَ بِنْتِ ثَعْلَبَةَ  كَانَتْ  تَحْتَ أَوْسِ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ ، وَكَانَتْ حَسَنَةَ الْجِسْمِ وَكَانَ  بِهِ لَمَمٌ فَأَرَادَهَا فَأَبَتْ ، فَقَالَ لَهَا : أَنْتِ عَلِيَّ  كَظَهْرِ أُمِّي ، ثُمَّ نَدِمَ عَلَى مَا قَالَ . وَكَانَ الظِّهَارُ  وَالْإِيلَاءُ مِنْ طَلَاقِ أَهْلِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ . فَقَالَ لَهَا : مَا  أَظُنُّكِ إِلَّا قَدْ حَرُمْتِ عَلَيَّ . فَقَالَتْ : وَاللَّهِ مَا ذَاكَ  طَلَاقٌ ، وَأَتَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   وَعَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ عَنْهَا تَغْسِلُ شِقَّ رَأْسِهِ - فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ إِنَّ زَوْجِي أَوْسَ بْنَ الصَّامِتِ تُزَوَّجَنِي وَأَنَا  شَابَّةٌ غَنِيَّةٌ ذَاتُ مَالٍ وَأَهْلٍ حَتَّى إِذَا أَكَلَ مَالِي  وَأَفْنَى شَبَابِي وَتَفَرَّقَ أَهْلِي وَكَبُرَ سِنِّي ظَاهَرَ مِنِّي ،  وَقَدْ نَدِمَ ، فَهَلْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ يَجْمَعُنِي وَإِيَّاهُ تُنْعِشُنِي  بِهِ ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :  حَرُمْتِ عَلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِي أَنْزَلَ  عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مَا ذَكَرَ طَلَاقًا وَإِنَّهُ أَبُو وَلَدِي  وَأَحَبُّ النَّاسِ إِلَيَّ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : حَرُمْتِ عَلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَتْ : أَشْكُو إِلَى  اللَّهِ فَاقَتِي وَوَحْدَتِي قَدْ طَالَتْ صُحْبَتِي وَنَفَضَتْ لَهُ  بَطْنِي . فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :  مَا أَرَاكِ إِلَّا قَدْ حَرُمْتِ عَلَيْهِ ، وَلِمَ أُومَرْ فِي شَأْنِكِ  بِشَيْءٍ ، فَجَعَلَتْ تُرَاجِعُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَإِذَا قَالَ لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : حَرُمْتِ عَلَيْهِ هَتَفَتْ وَقَالَتْ :  أَشْكُو إِلَى اللَّهِ فَاقَتِي وَشِدَّةَ حَالِي وَإِنَّ لِي صِبْيَةً  صِغَارًا إِنْ ضَمَمْتُهُمْ إِلَيْهِ ضَاعُوا وَإِنْ ضَمَمْتُهُمْ إِلَيَّ  جَاعُوا ، وَجَعَلَتْ تَرْفَعُ رَأْسَهَا إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَتَقُولُ :  اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَشْكُو إِلَيْكَ ، اللَّهُمَّ فَأَنْزِلْ عَلَى لِسَانِ  نَبِيِّكَ ، وَكَانَ هَذَا أَوَّلُ ظِهَارٍ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ .   [ ص: 50 ] 

 فَقَامَتْ عَائِشَةُ تَغْسِلُ شِقَّ رَأْسِهِ الْآخَرِ . فَقَالَتِ :  انْظُرْ فِي أَمْرِي جَعَلَنِي اللَّهُ فَدَاءَكَ يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ ،  فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ : أَقْصِرِي حَدِيثَكِ وَمُجَادَلَتَكِ أَمَا تَرَيْنَ  وَجْهَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ؟ -  وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِذَا  نَزَلَ عَلَيْهِ أَخَذَهُ مِثْلُ السُّبَاتِ - فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ الْوَحْيُ  قَالَ لَهَا : ادْعِي زَوْجَكِ فَدَعَتْهُ ، فَتَلَا عَلَيْهِ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ    " الْآيَاتِ . 

 قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ : تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي وَسِعَ سَمْعُهُ الْأَصْوَاتَ  كُلَّهَا إِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ لَتُحَاوِرُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَنَا فِي نَاحِيَةِ الْبَيْتِ أَسْمَعُ بَعْضَ  كَلَامِهَا وَيَخْفَى عَلَيَّ بَعْضُهُ إِذْ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ : " قَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ    " الْآيَاتِ   . 

 وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : ( قَوْلَ الَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ    ) تُخَاصِمُكَ وَتُحَاوِرُكَ وَتَرَاجِعُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا ( وَتَشْتَكِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمَا    ) مُرَاجَعَتَكُمَ  ا الْكَلَامَ ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ    ) سَمِيعٌ لِمَا تُنَاجِيهِ وَتَتَضَرَّعُ إِلَيْهِ ، بَصِيرٌ بِمَنْ يَشْكُو إِلَيْهِ . 
*
*( الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم ما هن أمهاتهم إن أمهاتهم إلا اللائي ولدنهم وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول وزورا وإن الله لعفو غفور    ( 2 ) ) 

 ثم ذم الظهار فقال : ( الذين يظاهرون منكم من نسائهم    ) قرأ عاصم : " يظاهرون " فيها بضم الياء وتخفيف الظاء وألف بعدها وكسر الهاء . وقرأ ابن عامر ،  وأبو جعفر ،  وحمزة ،   والكسائي    : بفتح الياء والهاء ، وتشديد الظاء وألف بعدها وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء وتشديد الظاء والهاء من غير ألف . 

 ( ما هن أمهاتهم    ) أي ما اللواتي يجعلونهن من زوجاتهم كالأمهات بأمهات . وخفض التاء في " أمهاتهم " على خبر " ما " ومحله نصب كقوله : "    12 31 31 ما هذا بشرا    " ( يوسف - 31 ) المعنى : ليس هن بأمهاتهم ( إن أمهاتهم    ) أي ما أمهاتهم ( إلا اللائي ولدنهم وإنهم ليقولون منكرا من القول    ) لا يعرف في شرع ( وزورا ) كذبا ( وإن الله لعفو غفور    ) عفا عنهم وغفر لهم بإيجاب الكفارة عليهم . 

وصورة الظهار : أن يقول الرجل لامرأته : أنت علي كظهر أمي ،  أو أنت مني أو معي أو عندي كظهر أمي ، وكذلك لو قال : أنت علي كبطن أمي أو  كرأس أمي أو كيد أمي أو قال بطنك أو رأسك أو يدك علي كظهر أمي أو شبه عضوا  منها بعضو آخر من أعضاء أمه فيكون ظهارا .   [ ص: 51 ] 

 وعند أبي حنيفة    - رضي  الله عنه - إن شبهها ببطن الأم أو فرجها أو فخذها يكون ظهارا وإن شبهها  بعضو آخر لا يكون ظهارا . ولو قال أنت علي كأمي أو كروح أمي وأراد به  الإعزاز والكرامة فلا يكون ظهارا حتى يريده ، ولو شبهها بجدته فقال : أنت علي كظهر جدتي يكون ظهارا وكذلك لو شبهها بامرأة محرمة عليه بالقرابة بأن قال : أنت علي كظهر أختي أو عمتي أو خالتي أو شبهها بامرأة محرمة عليه بالرضاع يكون ظهارا   - على الأصح من الأقاويل - . 
*
*( والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا ذلكم توعظون به والله بما تعملون خبير    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( والذين يظاهرون من نسائهم ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة    ) ثم حكم الظهار   : أنه يحرم على الزوج وطؤها بعد الظهار ما لم يكفر ، والكفارة تجب بالعود بعد الظهار   . لقوله تعالى : " ثم يعودون لما قالوا فتحرير رقبة    " . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في " العود " فقال أهل الظاهر    : هو إعادة لفظ الظهار ، وهو قول أبي العالية  لقوله تعالى : " ثم يعودون لما قالوا    " أي إلى ما قالوا [ أي أعادوه مرة أخرى ] . فإن لم يكرر اللفظ فلا كفارة عليه . 

 وذهب قوم إلى أن الكفارة تجب بنفس الظهار ، والمراد من " العود " هو : العود إلى ما كانوا عليه في الجاهلية من نفس الظهار ، وهو قول مجاهد   والثوري    . 

 وقال قوم : المراد من " العود " الوطء وهو قول الحسن  وقتادة   وطاوس   والزهري  وقالوا : لا كفارة عليه ما لم يطأها . وقال قوم : هو العزم على الوطء ، وهو قول مالك  وأصحاب الرأي . 

 وذهب  الشافعي  إلى أن العود هو أن يمسكها عقيب الظهار زمانا يمكنه أن يفارقها فلم يفعل ، فإن طلقها عقيب الظهار في الحال أو مات أحدهما في الوقت فلا كفارة عليه لأن العود للقول هو المخالفة . وفسر ابن عباس    " العود " بالندم ، فقال : يندمون فيرجعون إلى الألفة ، ومعناه هذا . 

 قال الفراء  يقال : عاد فلان لما قال ، أي فيما قال ، وفي نقض ما قال يعني :   [ ص: 52 ] رجع عما قال . 

 وهذا يبين ما قال  الشافعي  وذلك أن قصده بالظهار التحريم ، فإذا أمسكها على النكاح فقد خالف قوله ورجع عما قاله فتلزمه الكفارة ، حتى قال : لو ظاهر عن امرأته الرجعية ينعقد ظهاره ولا كفارة عليه حتى يراجعها فإن راجعها صار عائدا ولزمته الكفارة . 

 قوله : ( فتحرير رقبة من قبل أن يتماسا    ) والمراد ب " التماس " : المجامعة ، فلا يحل للمظاهر وطء امرأته التي ظاهر منها ما لم يكفر ، سواء أراد التكفير بالإعتاق أو بالصيام أو بالإطعام ، وعند مالك  إن أراد التكفير بالإطعام يجوز له الوطء قبله ، لأن الله تعالى قيد العتق والصوم بما قبل المسيس وقال في الإطعام : " فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكينا    " ولم يقل : من قبل أن يتماسا . وعند الآخرين : الإطلاق في الإطعام محمول على المقيد في العتق والصيام . 

 واختلفوا في تحريم ما سوى الوطء من المباشرات قبل التكفير ، كالقبلة والتلذذ : فذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه لا يحرم سوى الوطء ، وهو قول الحسن ،   وسفيان الثوري  وأظهر قولي  الشافعي  كما أن الحيض يحرم الوطء دون سائر الاستمتاعات . 

 وذهب بعضهم إلى أنه يحرم ، لأن اسم " التماس " يتناول الكل ، ولو جامع المظاهر قبل التكفير يعصي  الله تعالى ، والكفارة في ذمته . ولا يجوز أن يعود ما لم يكفر ، ولا يجب  بالجماع كفارة أخرى . وقال بعض أهل العلم : إذا واقعها قبل التكفير عليه  كفارتان . 

وكفارة الظهار مرتبة يجب  عليه عتق رقبة مؤمنة ، فإن لم يجد فعليه صيام شهرين متتابعين ، فإن أفطر  يوما متعمدا أو نسي النية يجب عليه استئناف الشهرين ، فإن عجز عن الصوم يجب  عليه أن يطعم ستين مسكينا . وقد ذكرنا في سورة المائدة مقدار ما يطعم كل  مسكين .   [ ص: 53 ]   ( ذلكم توعظون به    ) تؤمرون به ( والله بما تعملون خبير    ) . 
*
*( فمن  لم يجد فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسا فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين  مسكينا ذلك لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتلك حدود الله وللكافرين عذاب أليم    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( فمن لم يجد ) يعني الرقبة ( فصيام شهرين متتابعين من قبل أن يتماسا    ) فإن كانت له رقبة إلا أنه محتاج إلى خدمته ، أو له ثمن رقبة لكنه محتاج إليه لنفقته ونفقة عياله فله أن ينتقل إلى الصوم . وقال مالك   والأوزاعي    : يلزمه الإعتاق إذا كان واجدا للرقبة أو ثمنها وإن كان محتاجا إليه . وقال أبو حنيفة     : إن كان واجدا لعين الرقبة يجب عليه إعتاقها وإن كان محتاجا إليها فأما  إذا كان واجدا لثمن الرقبة وهو محتاج إليه فله أن يصوم ، فلو شرع المظاهر في صوم شهرين ثم جامع في خلال الشهر بالليل يعصي الله تعالى بتقديم الجماع على الكفارة ، ولكن لا يجب عليه استئناف الشهرين ، وعند أبي حنيفة  يجب عليه استئناف الشهرين . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فمن لم يستطع فإطعام ستين مسكينا    ) يعني المظاهر إذا لم يستطع الصوم لمرض أو كبر أو فرط شهوة ولا يصبر عن الجماع يجب عليه إطعام ستين مسكينا . 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  حدثنا أحمد بن علي الكشميهني  حدثنا علي بن حجر ،  حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر ،  عن محمد بن أبي حرملة ،  عن  عطاء بن يسار  أن خولة بنت ثعلبة  كانت  تحت أوس بن الصامت ، فظاهر منها وكان به لمم ، فجاءت إلى رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : إن أوسا ظاهر مني وذكرت أن به لمما فقالت : والذي  بعثك بالحق ما جئتك إلا رحمة له إن له في منافع ، فأنزل القرآن فيهما .  فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " مريه فليعتق رقبة ، قالت :  والذي بعثك بالحق ما عنده رقبة ولا ثمنها قال : مريه فليصم شهرين متتابعين ،  فقالت : والذي بعثك بالحق لو كلفته ثلاثة أيام ما استطاع ، قال : مريه  فليطعم ستين مسكينا قالت : والذي بعثك بالحق ما يقدر عليه ، قال : مريه  فليذهب إلى فلان ابن فلان فقد أخبرني أن عنده شطر تمر صدقة ، فليأخذه صدقة  عليه ثم ليتصدق به على ستين مسكينا "   . 

 وروى سليمان بن يسار  عن سلمة بن صخر  قال : كنت  امرأ أصيب من النساء ما لم يصب غيري فلما دخل شهر رمضان خفت أن أصيب من  امرأتي شيئا فظاهرت منها حتى ينسلخ شهر رمضان ، فبينما هي تحدثني ذات ليلة  إذ تكشف لي منها شيء فلم ألبث أن وقعت عليها فانطلقت إلى رسول الله - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - فأخبرته فقال : أنت بذاك ، فقلت : أنا بذاك - قاله ثلاثا -  قلت : أنا بذاك وها أنا ذا فأمض في حكم الله ، فإني صابر لذلك ، قال :  فأعتق رقبة . فضربت صفحة عنقي بيدي فقلت :   [ ص: 54 ] لا  والذي بعثك بالحق ما أملك غيرها قال : فصم شهرين متتابعين ، فقلت : يا  رسول الله وهل أصابني ما أصابني إلا من الصيام ؟ قال : فأطعم ستين مسكينا  قلت : والذي بعثك بالحق لقد بتنا ليلتنا هذه [ وحشين ] ما لنا عشاء ، قال :  اذهب إلى صاحب صدقة بني زريق فقل له فليدفعها إليك ، فأطعم عنك منها وسقا  ستين مسكينا ثم استعن بسائره عليك وعلى عيالك . قال : فرجعت إلى قومي فقلت :  وجدت عندكم الضيق وسوء الرأي ووجدت عند رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  السعة والبركة ، أمر لي بصدقتكم فادفعوها إلي قال : فدفعوها إليه   . 

 ( ذلك لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله    ) لتصدقوا ما أتى به الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من الله - عز وجل - ، ( وتلك حدود الله    ) يعني ما وصف من الكفارات في الظهار   ( وللكافرين عذاب أليم    ) قال ابن عباس    : لمن جحده وكذب به . 
*
*( إن الذين يحادون الله ورسوله كبتوا كما كبت الذين من قبلهم وقد أنزلنا آيات بينات وللكافرين عذاب مهين    ( 5 ) يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فينبئهم بما عملوا أحصاه الله ونسوه والله على كل شيء شهيد    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( إن الذين يحادون الله ورسوله    ) أي يعادون الله ورسوله ويشاقون ويخالفون أمرهما ( كبتوا ) أذلوا وأخزوا وأهلكوا ( كما كبت الذين من قبلهم وقد أنزلنا آيات بينات وللكافرين عذاب مهين  يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فينبئهم بما عملوا أحصاه الله    ) حفظ الله أعمالهم ( ونسوه والله على كل شيء شهيد    ) . 
*
*( ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ما يكون من نجوى ثلاثة إلا  هو رابعهم ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم  أين ما كانوا ثم ينبئهم بما عملوا يوم القيامة إن الله بكل شيء عليم    ( 7 ) ألم  تر إلى الذين نهوا عن النجوى ثم يعودون لما نهوا عنه ويتناجون بالإثم  والعدوان ومعصية الرسول وإذا جاءوك حيوك بما لم يحيك به الله ويقولون في  أنفسهم لولا يعذبنا الله بما نقول حسبهم جهنم يصلونها فبئس المصير    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( ألم تر أن الله يعلم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ما يكون    ) قرأ أبو جعفر  بالتاء ، لتأنيث النجوى ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء لأجل الحائل ( من نجوى ثلاثة    ) أي من سرار ثلاثة ، يعني من المسارة ، أي : ما من شيء يناجي به الرجل صاحبيه ( إلا هو رابعهم    ) بالعلم .   [ ص: 55 ] 

 وقيل : معناه ما يكون من متناجين ثلاثة يسار ، بعضهم بعضا إلا هو رابعهم بالعلم ، يعلم نجواهم ( ولا خمسة إلا هو سادسهم ولا أدنى من ذلك ولا أكثر إلا هو معهم أين ما كانوا    ) قرأ يعقوب    : " أكثر " بالرفع على محل الكلام قبل دخول " من " ( ثم ينبئهم بما عملوا يوم القيامة إن الله بكل شيء عليم  ألم تر إلى الذين نهوا عن النجوى     ) نزلت في اليهود والمنافقين وذلك أنهم كانوا يتناجون فيما بينهم دون  المؤمنين وينظرون إلى المؤمنين ويتغامزون بأعينهم ، يوهمون المؤمنين أنهم  يتناجون فيما يسوءهم ، فيحزنون لذلك ويقولون ما نراهم إلا وقد بلغهم عن  إخواننا الذين خرجوا في السرايا قتل أو موت أو هزيمة ، فيقع ذلك في قلوبهم  ويحزنهم ، فلما طال ذلك عليهم وكثر شكوا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فأمرهم أن لا يتناجوا دون المسلمين فلم ينتهوا عن ذلك وعادوا إلى  مناجاتهم فأنزل الله " ألم تر إلى الذين نهوا عن النجوى    " أي المناجاة ( ثم يعودون لما نهوا عنه    ) أي يرجعون إلى المناجاة التي نهوا عنها   ( ويتناجون ) قرأ الأعمش  وحمزة    : و " وينتجون " على وزن يفتعلون ، وقرأ الآخرون " يتناجون " لقوله : " إذا تناجيتم فلا تتناجوا بالإثم والعدوان ومعصية الرسول    " وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان قد نهاهم عن النجوى فعصوه ( وإذا جاءوك حيوك بما لم يحيك به الله     ) وذلك أن اليهود كانوا يدخلون على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - (  ويقولون ) السام عليك . " والسام " : الموت ، وهم يوهمونه أنهم يقولون :  السلام عليك ، وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يرد عليهم فيقول : عليكم ،  فإذا خرجوا قالوا : ( في أنفسهم لولا يعذبنا الله بما نقول    ) يريدون : لو كان نبيا حقا لعذبنا الله بما نقول ، قال الله - عز وجل - : ( حسبهم جهنم يصلونها فبئس المصير    )   [ ص: 56 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  حدثنا عبد الوهاب ،  حدثنا أبو أيوب  عن  ابن أبي مليكة ،  عن عائشة    : " أن  اليهود أتوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقالوا : السام عليك قال :  وعليكم ، فقالت عائشة : السام عليكم ولعنكم الله وغضب عليكم ، فقال رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : مهلا يا عائشة عليك بالرفق وإياك والعنف  والفحش ، قالت : أولم تسمع ما قالوا ؟ قال : أولم تسمعي ما قلت ؟ رددت  عليهم فيستجاب لي فيهم ولا يستجاب لهم في . 
*
*( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قيل لكم تفسحوا في المجالس فافسحوا يفسح الله لكم  وإذا قيل انشزوا فانشزوا يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم  درجات والله بما تعملون خبير    ( 11 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قيل لكم تفسحوا في المجالس فافسحوا    ) الآية قال مقاتل بن حيان    : كان  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يكرم أهل بدر من المهاجرين والأنصار ، فجاء  ناس منهم يوما وقد سبقوا إلى المجلس فقاموا حيال النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - وسلموا عليه فرد عليهم ، ثم سلموا على القوم فردوا عليهم ، فقاموا  على أرجلهم ينتظرون أن يوسع لهم ، فلم يفسحوا لهم فشق ذلك على النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال لمن حوله : قم يا فلان وأنت يا فلان ، فأقام من  المجلس بقدر النفر الذين قاموا بين يديه من أهل بدر ، فشق ذلك على من أقيم  من مجلسه وعرف النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الكراهية في وجوههم فأنزل الله  هذه الآية   . 

 وقال الكلبي    : نزلت في  ثابت بن قيس بن شماس ،  وقد ذكرنا في سورة الحجرات قصته . وقال قتادة     : كانوا يتنافسون في مجلس النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكانوا إذا رأوا  من جاءهم مقبلا ضنوا بمجلسهم فأمرهم الله أن يفسح بعضهم لبعض . 

 وقيل : كان ذلك يوم الجمعة ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قيل لكم تفسحوا    ) 

 ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا قيل لكم تفسحوا    ) أي توسعوا في المجلس ، قرأ الحسن  وعاصم     : " في المجالس " لأن الكل جالس مجلسا معناه : ليتفسح كل رجل في مجلسه .  وقرأ الآخرون : " في المجلس " على التوحيد لأن المراد منه مجلس النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - ( فافسحوا ) أوسعوا ، يقال : فسح يفسح فسحا : إذا وسع في  المجلس ( يفسح الله لكم    ) يوسع الله لكم الجنة والمجالس فيها .   [ ص: 58 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم  ، أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي  أخبرنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن عبيد الله بن عمر  عن نافع  عن ابن عمر  رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا يقيمن أحدكم الرجل من مجلسه ثم يخلفه فيه ، ولكن تفسحوا وتوسعوا "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي  أخبرنا عبد المجيد عن ابن جريج  قال : قال  سليمان بن موسى  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " لا يقيمن أحدكم أخاه يوم الجمعة ولكن ليقل : افسحوا " 

 وقال أبو العالية ،  والقرظي  والحسن     : هذا في مجالس الحرب ومقاعد القتال ، كان الرجل يأتي القوم في الصف  فيقول توسعوا فيأبون عليه لحرصهم على القتال ورغبتهم في الشهادة ( وإذا قيل انشزوا فانشزوا    ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  وعاصم  بضم الشين وقرأ الآخرون بكسرهما وهما لغتان أي ارتفعوا قيل : ارتفعوا عن مواضعكم حتى توسعوا لإخوانكم . وقال عكرمة  والضحاك    : كان رجال يتثاقلون عن الصلاة إذا نودي لها فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية معناه : إذا نودي للصلاة فانهضوا لها 

 وقال مجاهد  وأكثر المفسرين : معناه : إذا قيل لكم انهضوا إلى الصلاة وإلى الجهاد وإلى مجالس كل خير وحق فقوموا لها ولا تقصروا . 

 ( يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم    ) بطاعتهم لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وقيامهم من مجالسهم وتوسعتهم لإخوانهم ( والذين أوتوا العلم     ) من المؤمنين بفضل علمهم وسابقتهم " درجات " فأخبر الله - عز وجل - أن  رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مصيب فيما أمر وأن أولئك المؤمنين مثابون  فيما ائتمروا وأن النفر من أهل بدر مستحقون لما عوملوا من الإكرام . 

 ( والله بما تعملون خبير    ) قال الحسن    : قرأ ابن مسعود  هذه الآية وقال : أيها الناس افهموا هذه الآية ولنرغبنكم في العلم ، فإن الله تعالى يقول : " يرفع الله الذين آمنوا منكم والذين أوتوا العلم درجات   [ ص: 59 ] المؤمن العالم فوق الذي لا يعلم درجات   . 

  [ أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  حدثنا الإمام أبو الطيب سهل بن محمد بن سليمان ]  حدثنا أبو علي حامد بن محمد بن عبد الله الهروي  أخبرنا محمد بن يونس القرشي  أخبرنا عبيد الله بن داود ،  حدثنا عاصم بن رجاء بن حيوة ،  حدثني داود بن جميل  عن كثير بن قيس  قال : كنت جالسا مع  أبي الدرداء  في  مسجد دمشق فجاء رجل فقال : يا أبا الدرداء إني جئتك من مدينة الرسول - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - لحديث بلغني أنك تحدثه عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - قال : ما كانت لك حاجة غيره ؟ قال : لا قال : ولا جئت لتجارة ؟ قال :  لا قال : ولا جئت إلا رغبة فيه ؟ قال : نعم قال : فإني سمعت رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من سلك طريقا يطلب فيه علما سلك الله به  طريقا من طرق الجنة ، وإن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها رضى لطالب العلم ، وإن  السماوات والأرض والحوت في الماء لتدعو له ، وإن فضل العالم على العابد كفضل  القمر ليلة البدر على سائر الكواكب ، وإن العلماء ورثة الأنبياء وإن  الأنبياء لم يورثوا دينارا ولا درهما وإنما ورثوا العلم فمن أخذه فقد أخذ  بحظ وافر "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أبو علي الحسين بن أحمد بن إبراهيم السراج ،  أخبرنا الحسن بن يعقوب العدل  ، حدثنا محمد بن عبد الوهاب الفراء ،  حدثنا  جعفر بن عون  أخبرنا عبد الرحمن بن زياد  عن عبد الرحمن بن رافع ،  عن عبد الله بن عمرو  أن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مر بمجلسين في مسجده ، أحد المجلسين  يدعون الله ويرغبون إليه ، والآخر يتعلمون الفقه ويعلمونه ، قال : " كلا  المجلسين على خير ، وأحدهما أفضل من صاحبه ، أما هؤلاء فيدعون الله ويرغبون  إليه وأما هؤلاء فيتعلمون الفقه ويعلمون الجاهل ، فهؤلاء أفضل وإنما بعثت  معلما ثم جلس فيهم "   . 
**


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*  الحلقة (400)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
 سُورَةُ الْحَشْرِ
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
  الاية 1 إلى الاية 7


( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ناجيتم الرسول فقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقة ذلك خير لكم وأطهر فإن لم تجدوا فإن الله غفور رحيم    ( 12 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا ناجيتم الرسول فقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقة    ) أمام مناجاتكم ، قال ابن عباس     : وذلك أن الناس سألوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأكثروا حتى  شقوا عليه فأراد الله أن يخفف على نبيه ويثبطهم ويردعهم عن ذلك فأمرهم أن  يقدموا صدقة على المناجاة مع الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    :  نزلت في الأغنياء ، وذلك أنهم كانوا يأتون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فيكثرون مناجاته ويغلبون الفقراء على المجالس ، حتى كره النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - طول جلوسهم ومناجاتهم ، فلما رأوا ذلك انتهوا عن مناجاته ،  فأما أهل العسرة فلم يجدوا شيئا وأما أهل الميسرة فضنوا واشتد ذلك على  أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنزلت الرخصة . 

 قال مجاهد    : نهوا عن المناجاة حتى يتصدقوا فلم يناجه إلا علي  رضي الله عنه تصدق بدينار وناجاه ثم نزلت الرخصة فكان علي  رضي الله عنه يقول : آية في كتاب الله لم يعمل بها أحد قبلي ولا يعمل بها أحد بعدي وهي آية المناجاة 

 وروي عن علي  رضي  الله عنه قال : لما نزلت هذه الآية دعاني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  فقال : أما ترى دينارا ؟ قلت : لا يطيقونه قال : فكم ؟ قلت : حبة أو شعيرة  ، قال : إنك لزهيد ، فنزلت : " أأشفقتم أن تقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقات    " قال علي  رضي الله تعالى عنه : فبي قد خفف الله عن هذه الأمة   . 

 ( ذلك خير لكم ) يعني : تقديم الصدقة على المناجاة   ( وأطهر فإن لم تجدوا فإن الله غفور رحيم    ) يعني الفقراء الذين لا يجدون ما يتصدقون به معفو عنهم . 
*
*[ ص: 61 ]   ( أأشفقتم  أن تقدموا بين يدي نجواكم صدقات فإذ لم تفعلوا وتاب الله عليكم فأقيموا  الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأطيعوا الله ورسوله والله خبير بما تعملون    ( 13 ) ألم تر إلى الذين تولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم ما هم منكم ولا منهم ويحلفون على الكذب وهم يعلمون    ( 14 ) أعد الله لهم عذابا شديدا إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون    ( 15 ) ) 

 ( أأشفقتم أن تقدموا    ) قال ابن عباس    : أبخلتم ؟ والمعنى : أخفتم العيلة والفاقة إن قدمتم ( بين يدي نجواكم صدقات فإذ لم تفعلوا    ) ما أمرتم به ( وتاب الله عليكم    ) تجاوز عنكم ولم يعاقبكم بترك الصدقة ، وقيل " الواو " صلة مجازه : فإن لم تفعلوا تاب الله عليكم ونسخ الصدقة [ قال مقاتل بن حيان    : كان ذلك عشر ليال ثم نسخ ] وقال الكلبي    : ما كانت إلا ساعة من نهار . 

 ( فأقيموا الصلاة    ) المفروضة ( وآتوا الزكاة    ) الواجبة ( وأطيعوا الله ورسوله والله خبير بما تعملون  ألم تر إلى الذين تولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم    ) نزلت في المنافقين تولوا اليهود وناصحوهم ونقلوا أسرار المؤمنين إليهم . وأراد بقوله : " غضب الله عليهم    " اليهود ( ما هم منكم ولا منهم    ) يعني المنافقين ليسوا من المؤمنين في الدين والولاء ، ولا من اليهود والكافرين ، كما قال : " مذبذبين بين ذلك لا إلى هؤلاء ولا إلى هؤلاء    " ( النساء - 143 ( ويحلفون على الكذب وهم يعلمون    ) قال  السدي  ومقاتل    : نزلت في عبد الله بن نبتل  المنافق كان يجالس رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم يرفع حديثه إلى اليهود ،  فبينما  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حجرة من حجره إذ قال : يدخل عليكم  الآن رجل قلبه قلب جبار وينظر بعيني شيطان ، فدخل عبد الله بن نبتل وكان  أزرق العينين فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " علام تشتمني أنت وأصحابك  " ؟ فحلف بالله ما فعل وجاء بأصحابه فحلفوا بالله ما سبوه فأنزل الله - عز  وجل - هذه الآيات ، فقال : " ويحلفون على الكذب وهم يعلمون    " أنهم كذبة . 

 ( أعد الله لهم عذابا شديدا إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون    ) . 
*
*( اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة فصدوا عن سبيل الله فلهم عذاب مهين    ( 16 ) لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون    ( 17 ) يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فيحلفون له كما يحلفون لكم ويحسبون أنهم على شيء ألا إنهم هم الكاذبون    ( 18 ) استحوذ عليهم الشيطان فأنساهم ذكر الله أولئك حزب الشيطان ألا إن حزب الشيطان هم الخاسرون    ( 19 ) إن الذين يحادون الله ورسوله أولئك في الأذلين    ( 20 ) كتب الله لأغلبن أنا ورسلي إن الله قوي عزيز    ( 21 ) ) 

 ( اتخذوا أيمانهم    ) الكاذبة ( جنة ) يستجنون بها من القتل ويدفعون بها عن أنفسهم وأموالهم ( فصدوا عن سبيل الله    ) صدوا المؤمنين   [ ص: 62 ] عن جهادهم بالقتل وأخذ أموالهم ( فلهم عذاب مهين  لن تغني عنهم    ) يوم القيامة ( أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله شيئا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون  يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فيحلفون له    ) . كاذبين ما كانوا مشركين ( كما يحلفون لكم    ) في الدنيا ( ويحسبون أنهم على شيء    ) من أيمانهم الكاذبة ( ألا إنهم هم الكاذبون    ) ( استحوذ ) غلب واستولى ( عليهم الشيطان فأنساهم ذكر الله أولئك حزب الشيطان ألا إن حزب الشيطان هم الخاسرون إن الذين يحادون الله ورسوله أولئك في الأذلين    ) الأسفلين . أي : هم في جملة من يلحقهم الذل في الدنيا والآخرة . ( كتب الله ) قضى الله قضاء ثابتا ( لأغلبن أنا ورسلي إن الله قوي عزيز    ) [ نظيره ] قوله : " ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين إنهم لهم المنصورون    " ( الصافات 71 - 72 ) قال الزجاج    : غلبة الرسل على نوعين : من بعث منهم بالحرب فهو غالب بالحرب ، ومن لم يؤمر بالحرب فهو غالب بالحجة . 
*
*( لا  تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا  آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم أولئك كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان  وأيدهم بروح منه ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها رضي الله  عنهم ورضوا عنه أولئك حزب الله ألا إن حزب الله هم المفلحون    ( 22 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( لا تجد قوما يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادون من حاد الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم    ) الآية . أخبر أن إيمان المؤمنين يفسد بموادة الكافرين وأن من كان مؤمنا لا يوالي من كفر ، وإن كان من عشيرته . 

 قيل : نزلت في  حاطب بن أبي بلتعة  حين كتب إلى أهل مكة  وسيأتي في سورة الممتحنة إن شاء الله - عز وجل - .   [ ص: 63 ] 

 وروى مقاتل بن حيان  عن  مرة الهمداني  عن  عبد الله بن مسعود  في هذه الآية قال : " ولو كانوا آباءهم     " يعني : أبا عبيدة بن الجراح قتل أباه عبد الله بن الجراح يوم أحد " أو  أبناءهم " يعني أبا بكر دعا ابنه يوم بدر إلى البراز وقال : يا رسول الله  دعني أكن في الرحلة الأولى ، فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :  متعنا بنفسك يا أبا بكر " أو إخوانهم " يعني : مصعب بن عمير قتل أخاه عبيد  بن عمير يوم أحد " أو عشيرتهم " يعني عمر قتل خاله العاص بن هشام بن  المغيرة يوم بدر ، وعليا وحمزة وعبيدة قتلوا يوم بدر عتبة وشيبة ابني ربيعة  والوليد بن عتبة 

 ( أولئك كتب في قلوبهم الإيمان    ) أثبت التصديق في قلوبهم فهي موقنة مخلصة ، وقيل : حكم لهم بالإيمان فذكر القلوب لأنها موضعه ( وأيدهم بروح منه    ) قواهم بنصر منه . قال الحسن    : سمى نصره إياهم روحا لأن أمرهم يحيا به . وقال  السدي    : يعني بالإيمان . وقال الربيع    : يعني بالقرآن وحجته ، كما قال : " وكذلك أوحينا إليك روحا من أمرنا    " ( الشورى - 52 ) وقيل برحمة منه . وقيل أمدهم بجبريل  عليه السلام . ( ويدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه أولئك حزب الله ألا إن حزب الله هم المفلحون    ) . 
*
* سورة الحشر 

 مدنية 

قال سعيد بن جبير    : قلت  لابن عباس    : سورة الحشر قال : قل : سورة النضير 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( سبح لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( سبح لله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم    ) قال المفسرون : نزلت هذه السورة في بني النضير  وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - دخل المدينة  فصالحته بنو النضير  على أن لا يقاتلوه ولا يقاتلوا معه فقبل ذلك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - منهم . فلما غزا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بدرا  وظهر على المشركين قالت بنو النضير    : والله إنه النبي الذي وجدنا نعته في التوراة لا ترد له راية فلما غزا أحدا  وهزم  المسلمون ارتابوا وأظهروا العداوة لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  والمؤمنين ، ونقضوا العهد الذي كان بينهم وبين رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - وركب كعب بن الأشرف  في أربعين راكبا من اليهود إلى مكة  فأتوا قريشا  فحالفوهم وعاقدوهم على أن تكون كلمتهم واحدة على محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ودخل أبو سفيان  في أربعين وكعب  في أربعين من اليهود المسجد الحرام  وأخذ بعضهم على بعض الميثاق بين الأستار والكعبة    . ثم رجع كعب  وأصحابه إلى المدينة  ونزل جبريل  فأخبر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بما تعاقد عليه كعب  وأبو سفيان  فأمر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقتل كعب بن الأشرف  فقتله محمد بن مسلمة    - ذكرناه في سورة آل عمران . 

 وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اطلع منهم على خيانة حين أتاهم في دية المسلمين اللذين قتلهما   [ ص: 68 ]  عمرو بن أمية الضمري  في منصرفه من بئر معونة  فهموا بطرح حجر عليه من فوق الحصن فعصمه الله وأخبره بذلك - ذكرناه في سورة المائدة . 

فلما قتل كعب بن الأشرف  أصبح رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأمر الناس بالمسير إلى بني النضير  وكانوا بقرية يقال لها زهرة  فلما سار إليهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وجدهم ينوحون على كعب بن الأشرف  فقالوا : يا محمد  واعية  على إثر واعية ، وباكية على إثر باكية قال : نعم . قالوا : ذرنا نبكي  شجونا ثم ائتمر أمرك فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : اخرجوا من المدينة    . فقالوا : الموت أقرب إلينا من ذلك فتنادوا بالحرب وآذنوا بالقتال ودس المنافقون    - عبد الله بن أبي  وأصحابه  - إليهم : أن لا تخرجوا من الحصن فإن قاتلوكم فنحن معكم ولا نخذلكم  ولننصرنكم ولئن أخرجتم لنخرجن معكم ، فدربوا على الأزقة وحصنوها . ثم إنهم  أجمعوا على الغدر برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأرسلوا إليه : أن  اخرج في ثلاثين رجلا من أصحابك وليخرج منا ثلاثون حتى نلتقي بمكان بيننا  وبينك فيستمعوا منك فإن صدقوك وآمنوا بك آمنا كلنا فخرج النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - في ثلاثين من أصحابه وخرج إليه ثلاثون حبرا من اليهود حتى إذا  كانوا في براز من الأرض قال بعض اليهود لبعض : كيف تخلصون إليه ومعه ثلاثون  رجلا من أصحابه كلهم يحب أن يموت قبله ؟ ! فأرسلوا إليه : كيف نفهم ونحن  ستون رجلا اخرج في ثلاثة من أصحابك ونخرج إليك في ثلاثة من علمائنا  فيستمعوا منك فإن آمنوا بك آمنا كلنا بك وصدقناك فخرج النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - في ثلاثة من أصحابه وخرج ثلاثة من اليهود واشتملوا على الخناجر  وأرادوا الفتك برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأرسلت امرأة ناصحة من بني النضير  إلى أخيها وهو رجل مسلم من الأنصار فأخبرته بما أراد بنو النضير  من  الغدر برسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأقبل أخوها سريعا حتى أدرك  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فساره بخبرهم قبل أن يصل النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - إليهم ، فرجع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلما كان الغد غدا  عليهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالكتائب فحاصرهم إحدى وعشرين ليلة  فقذف الله في قلوبهم الرعب وأيسوا من نصر المنافقين  فسألوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الصلح فأبى عليهم إلا أن يخرجوا من المدينة  على  ما يأمرهم به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقبلوا ذلك فصالحهم على الجلاء  وعلى أن لهم ما أقلت الإبل من أموالهم إلا الحلقة - وهي السلاح - وعلى أن  يخلوا لهم ديارهم وعقارهم وسائر أموالهم . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : على أن يحمل كل أهل ثلاثة أبيات على بعير ما شاءوا من متاعهم ، ولنبي الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما بقي .   [ ص: 69 ] 

 وقال الضحاك    : أعطي كل ثلاثة نفر بعيرا وسقاة ، ففعلوا ذلك وخرجوا من المدينة  إلى الشام  إلى أذرعات  وأريحاء  إلا أهل بيتين منهم آل أبي الحقيق  وآل حيي بن أخطب  فإنهم لحقوا بخيبر  ولحقت طائفة منهم بالحيرة  فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( هو الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب    ) . 
*
*( هو  الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب من ديارهم لأول الحشر ما ظننتم أن  يخرجوا وظنوا أنهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله فأتاهم الله من حيث لم يحتسبوا  وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم وأيدي المؤمنين فاعتبروا يا  أولي الأبصار    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( هو الذي أخرج الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب    ) يعني بني النضير    ( من ديارهم ) التي كانت بيثرب  قال ابن إسحاق    : كان إجلاء بني النضير  بعد مرجع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أحد  ، وفتح قريظة  عند مرجعه من الأحزاب  وبينهما سنتان . ( لأول الحشر ) قال الزهري    : كانوا من سبط لم يصبهم جلاء فيما مضى وكان الله - عز وجل - قد كتب عليهم الجلاء ولولا ذلك لعذبهم في الدنيا . 

قال ابن عباس    : من شك أن المحشر بالشام  فليقرأ هذه الآية فكان هذا أول حشر إلى الشام  قال لهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : اخرجوا قالوا ، إلى أين ؟ قال : إلى أرض المحشر ثم يحشر الخلق يوم القيامة إلى الشام    . 

وقال الكلبي    : إنما قال : " لأول الحشر    " لأنهم كانوا أول من أجلي من أهل الكتاب من جزيرة العرب  ثم أجلى آخرهم  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه . 

قال  مرة الهمداني    : كان أول الحشر من المدينة  والحشر الثاني من خيبر  وجميع جزيرة العرب  إلى أذرعات  وأريحاء  من الشام  في أيام عمر    . 

وقال قتادة    : كان هذا أول الحشر والحشر الثاني نار تحشرهم من المشرق إلى المغرب تبيت   [ ص: 70 ] معهم حيث باتوا وتقيل معهم حيث قالوا . 

  ( ما ظننتم ) أيها المؤمنون ( أن يخرجوا ) من المدينة  لعزتهم ومنعتهم وذلك أنهم كانوا أهل حصون وعقار ونخيل كثيرة . ( وظنوا أنهم مانعتهم حصونهم من الله    ) أي : وظن بنو النضير  أن حصونهم تمنعهم من سلطان الله ( فأتاهم الله ) أي أمر الله وعذابه ( من حيث لم يحتسبوا    ) أنه أمر نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بقتالهم وإجلائهم وكانوا لا يظنون ذلك ( وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب    ) بقتل سيدهم كعب بن الأشرف    . ( يخربون ) قرأ أبو عمرو    : بالتشديد والآخرون بالتخفيف ومعناهما واحد ( بيوتهم بأيديهم وأيدي المؤمنين    ) قال الزهري     : وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما صالحهم على أن لهم ما أقلت  الإبل كانوا ينظرون إلى الخشب في منازلهم فيهدمونها وينزعون منها ما  يستحسنونه فيحملونه على إبلهم ويخرب المؤمنون باقيها . قالابن زيد     : كانوا يقلعون العمد وينقضون السقوف وينقبون الجدران ويقلعون الخشب حتى  الأوتاد يخربونها لئلا يسكنها المؤمنون حسدا منهم وبغضا . قال قتادة    : كان المسلمون يخربون ما يليهم من ظاهرها ويخربها اليهود من داخلها . 

قال ابن عباس     - رضي الله عنهما - : كلما ظهر المسلمون على دار من دورهم هدموها لتتسع  لهم المقاتل وجعل أعداء الله ينقبون دورهم في أدبارها فيخرجون إلى التي  بعدها فيتحصنون فيها ويكسرون ما يليهم ويرمون بالتي خرجوا منها أصحاب رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( يخربون بيوتهم بأيديهم وأيدي المؤمنين فاعتبروا    ) فاتعظوا وانظروا فيما نزل بهم ( يا أولي الأبصار    ) يا ذوي العقول والبصائر . 
*
*( ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء لعذبهم في الدنيا ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( ولولا أن كتب الله عليهم الجلاء    ) الخروج من الوطن ( لعذبهم في الدنيا    ) بالقتل والسبي كما فعل ببني قريظة    ( ولهم في الآخرة عذاب النار    ) . 
*
*( ذلك بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب    ( 4 ) ما قطعتم من لينة أو تركتموها قائمة على أصولها فبإذن الله وليخزي الفاسقين    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( ذلك ) الذي لحقهم ( بأنهم شاقوا الله ورسوله ومن يشاق الله فإن الله شديد العقاب    )   [ ص: 71 ]   ( ما قطعتم من لينة    ) الآية . وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما نزل ببني النضير  وتحصنوا بحصونهم أمر بقطع نخيلهم وإحراقها فجزع أعداء الله عند ذلك وقالوا : يا محمد  زعمت أنك تريد الصلاح ! أفمن الصلاح عقر الشجر وقطع النخيل فهل  وجدت فيما زعمت أنه أنزل عليك الفساد في الأرض ؟ ! فوجد المسلمون في  أنفسهم [ من قولهم وخشوا ] أن يكون ذلك فسادا واختلفوا في ذلك فقال بعضهم :  لا تقطعوا فإنه مما أفاء الله علينا . وقال بعضهم : بل نغيظهم بقطعها .  فأنزل الله هذه الآية بتصديق من نهى عن قطعه وتحليل من قطعه من الإثم . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا آدم  حدثنا الليث  عن نافع  عن ابن عمر  قال : حرق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نخل بني النضير  وقطع البويرة فنزلت ( ما قطعتم من لينة أو تركتموها قائمة على أصولها فبإذن الله    ) 

  ( ما قطعتم من لينة أو تركتموها قائمة على أصولها فبإذن الله    ) أخبر الله في هذه الآية أن ما قطعوه وما تركوه فبإذن الله ( وليخزي الفاسقين    ) 

 واختلفوا في " اللينة " فقال قوم : النخل كلها لينة ما خلا العجوة [ وهو قول عكرمة  وقتادة    . ورواه زاذان  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهما - قال : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقطع نخلهم إلا العجوة ] وأهل المدينة  يسمون ما خلا العجوة من التمرة : الألوان واحدها لون ولينة . وقال الزهري    : هي ألوان النخل كلها إلا العجوة والبرنية .   [ ص: 72 ] 

 وقال مجاهد  وعطية    : هي النخل كلها من غير استثناء . وقال العوفي  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله عنهم - : هي لون من النخل . وقال سفيان    : هي كرام النخل . 

 وقال مقاتل  هي ضرب من  النخل يقال لثمرها اللون ، وهو شديد الصفرة يرى نواه من خارج ، يغيب فيها  الضرس وكان من أجود تمرهم وأعجبها إليهم ، وكانت النخلة الواحدة منها ثمنها  ثمن وصيف ، وأحب إليهم من وصيف فلما رأوهم يقطعونها شق ذلك عليهم وقالوا  للمؤمنين : إنكم تكرهون الفساد في الأرض ، وأنتم تفسدون دعوا هذا النخل [  قائما هو لمن غلب عليها ] فأخبر الله تعالى أن ذلك بإذنه . 
*
*( وما أفاء الله على رسوله منهم فما أوجفتم عليه من خيل ولا ركاب ولكن الله يسلط رسله على من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير    ( 6 ) ما  أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى فلله وللرسول ولذي القربى واليتامى  والمساكين وابن السبيل كي لا يكون دولة بين الأغنياء منكم وما آتاكم الرسول  فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب    ( 7 ) ) 

 ( وما أفاء الله على رسوله    ) أي رده على رسوله . يقال : أفاء يفيء أي رجع وأفاء الله ( منهم ) أي من يهود بني النضير    ( فما أوجفتم ) أوضعتم ( عليه من خيل ولا ركاب     ) يقال : وجف الفرس والبعير يجف وجيفا وهو سرعة السير ، وأوجفه صاحبه  إذا حمله على السير . وأراد بالركاب الإبل التي تحمل القوم . وذلك أن بني النضير  لما تركوا رباعهم وضياعهم طلب المسلمون من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يقسمها بينهم كما فعل بغنائم خيبر  فبين  الله تعالى في هذه الآية أنها فيء لم يوجف المسلمون عليها خيلا ولا ركابا  ولم يقطعوا إليها شقة ولا نالوا مشقة ولم يلقوا حربا ( ولكن الله يسلط رسله على من يشاء والله على كل شيء قدير    ) فجعل أموال بني النضير  لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خاصة يضعها حيث يشاء فقسمها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بين المهاجرين  ولم يعط الأنصار  منها شيئا إلا ثلاثة نفر كانت بهم حاجة وهم  أبو دجانة سماك بن خرشة   وسهل بن حنيف  والحارث بن الصمة    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا أبو اليمان  أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري  أخبرني مالك بن أوس بن الحدثان النضري  أن  عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - دعاه إذ جاءه حاجبه يرفأ فقال : هل لك في عثمان  وعبد الرحمن  والزبير  وسعد  يستأذنون ؟ قال : نعم . فأدخلهم فلبث يرفأ قليلا ثم جاء فقال : هل لك في عباس  وعلي  يستأذنان ؟ قال : نعم . فلما دخلا قال عباس    : يا أمير المؤمنين اقض بيني وبين هذا - وهما يختصمان في الذي أفاء الله على رسوله من بني النضير    - فقال الرهط : يا أمير المؤمنين اقض بينهما وأرح   [ ص: 73 ] أحدهما  من الآخر . قال : اتئدوا أنشدكم بالله الذي بإذنه تقوم السماء والأرض هل  تعلمون أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : لا نورث ما تركنا صدقة ؟  يريد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نفسه ، قالوا : قد قال ذلك فأقبل عمر  على علي  وعباس  فقال  : أنشدكما بالله هل تعلمان أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال ذلك ؟  قالا : نعم . قال : فإني أحدثكم عن هذا الأمر إن الله كان خص رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الفيء بشيء لم يعطه أحدا غيره فقال : " وما أفاء الله على رسوله منهم فما أوجفتم عليه من خيل ولا ركاب     " إلى قوله : " قدير " وكانت هذه خالصة لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - ما احتازها دونكم ولا استأثرها عليكم لقد أعطاكموها وبثها فيكم حتى بقي  منها هذا المال ، فكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ينفق على أهله  نفقة سنتهم من هذا المال ثم يأخذ ما بقي فيجعله مجعل مال الله فعمل بذلك  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حياته ثم توفي النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فقال أبو بكر    : أنا ولي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقبضها أبو بكر    - رضي الله تعالى عنه - فعمل بها بما عمل به فيها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنتم حينئذ جميع وأقبل على علي  وعباس    : تذكران أن أبا بكر  فعل فيه كما تقولان والله يعلم إنه فيها صادق بار راشد تابع للحق ، ثم توفى الله أبا بكر  فقلت : أنا ولي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبي بكر  فقبضتها سنتين من إمارتي أعمل فيها بما عمل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبو بكر  والله  يعلم إني فيه صادق بار راشد تابع للحق ثم جئتماني كلاكما وكلمتكما واحدة  وأمركما جميع فقلت لكما : إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : لا  نورث ما تركنا صدقة . فلما بدا لي أن أدفعه إليكما قلت : إن شئتما دفعته  إليكما على أن عليكما عهد الله وميثاقه لتعملان فيها بما عمل به رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبو بكر  وبما  عملت به فيها منذ وليتها وإلا فلا تكلماني فيها فقلتما : ادفعها إلينا  بذلك ، فدفعتها إليكما أفتلتمسان مني قضاء غير ذلك ؟ فوالله الذي بإذنه  تقوم السماء والأرض لا أقضي فيها قضاء غير ذلك حتى تقوم الساعة فإن عجزتما  عنها فادفعاها إلي فإني أكفيكما . قوله - عز وجل - ( ما أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى    ) يعني من أموال كفار أهل القرى . قال ابن عباس    : هي قريظة  والنضير  وفدك  وخيبر  وقرى عرينة    ( فلله وللرسول ولذي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل    ) قد ذكرنا في سورة الأنفال حكم الغنيمة وحكم الفيء    . إن مال الفيء كان لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في حياته يضعه حيث  يشاء وكان ينفق منه على أهله نفقة سنتهم ويجعل ما بقي مجعل مال الله . 

 واختلف أهل العلم في مصرف الفيء بعد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : قوم هو للأئمة بعده .   [ ص: 74 ] 

 وللشافعي  فيه قولان : أحدهما - هو للمقاتلة ، والثاني : لمصالح المسلمين . ويبدأ بالمقاتلة ثم بالأهم فالأهم من المصالح . 

 واختلفوا في تخميس مال الفيء    : فذهب بعضهم إلى أنه يخمس فخمسه لأهل الغنيمة وأربعة أخماسه للمقاتلة  وللمصالح ، وذهب الأكثرون إلى أنه لا يخمس بل مصرف جميعه واحد ، ولجميع  المسلمين فيه حق . قرأ  عمر بن الخطاب    : " ما أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى    " حتى بلغ : " للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم  والذين جاءوا من بعدهم    " ثم قال : هذه استوعبت المسلمين عامة . وقال : ما على وجه الأرض مسلم إلا له في هذا الفيء حق إلا ما ملكت أيمانكم . 

 ( كي لا يكون دولة    ) قرأ العامة بالياء " دولة " نصب أي لكيلا يكون الفيء دولة وقرأ أبو جعفر     : " تكون " بالتاء " دولة " بالرفع على اسم كان أي : كيلا يكون الأمر إلى  دولة وجعل الكينونة بمعنى الوقوع وحينئذ لا خبر له . " والدولة " اسم  للشيء الذي يتداوله القوم بينهم ( بين الأغنياء منكم     ) يعني بين الرؤساء والأقوياء فيغلبوا عليه الفقراء والضعفاء وذلك أن  أهل الجاهلية كانوا إذا اغتنموا غنيمة أخذ الرئيس ربعها لنفسه وهو المرباع  ثم يصطفي منها بعد المرباع ما شاء فجعله الله لرسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يقسمه فيما أمر به ثم قال : ( وما آتاكم    ) أعطاكم ( آتاكم ) [ من الفيء والغنيمة ] ( فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه    ) الغلول وغيره ( فانتهوا ) وهذا نازل في أموال الفيء وهو عام في كل ما أمر به النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ونهى عنه .   [ ص: 75 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  عن محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا سفيان  عن منصور  عن إبراهيم  عن علقمة  عن عبد الله  قال : لعن الله الواشمات والمستوشمات والمتنمصات والمتفلجات للحسن المغيرات خلق الله . فبلغ ذلك امرأة من بني أسد  يقال لها أم يعقوب  فجاءت  فقالت : إنه قد بلغني أنك لعنت كيت وكيت فقال : وما لي لا ألعن من لعن  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو في كتاب الله تعالى فقالت : لقد قرأت  ما بين اللوحين فما وجدت فيه ما تقول : قال : لئن كنت قرأتيه لقد وجدتيه  أما قرأت : " وما آتاكم الرسول فخذوه وما نهاكم عنه فانتهوا    " ( الحشر - 7 ) قالت : بلى قال : فإنه قد نهى عنه   ( واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب    ) ثم بين من له الحق في الفيء فقال : ( للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم يبتغون فضلا    ) .* 
*


**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (401)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
 سُورَةُ الْحَشْرِ
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
  الاية 8 إلى الاية 17
*
*
*
*( للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم يبتغون فضلا من الله ورضوانا وينصرون الله ورسوله أولئك هم الصادقون    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم يبتغون فضلا   ) رزقا ( من الله ورضوانا ) أي أخرجوا إلى دار الهجرة طلبا لرضا الله - عز وجل - ( وينصرون الله ورسوله أولئك هم الصادقون    ) في إيمانهم . قال قتادة    : هؤلاء المهاجرون الذين تركوا الديار والأموال والعشائر وخرجوا حبا لله ولرسوله واختاروا   الإسلام على ما كانوا فيه من شدة حتى ذكر لنا أن الرجل كان يعصب الحجر  على  بطنه ليقيم به صلبه من الجوع وكان الرجل يتخذ الحفيرة في الشتاء ما له   دثار غيرها 

أخبرنا محمد بن الحسن المروزي  أخبرنا أبو العباس الطحان  أخبرنا أبو أحمد بن محمد بن قريش بن سليمان  أخبرنا علي بن عبد العزيز المكي  أخبرنا  أبو عبيد القاسم بن سلام  حدثني عبد الرحمن بن مهدي  عن سفيان  عن أبي إسحاق  عن أمية بن خالد بن عبد الله بن أسيد  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنه كان يستفتح بصعاليك المهاجرين    . قال أبو عبيد    : هكذا قال عبد الرحمن  وهو عندي  أمية بن عبد الله بن خالد بن أسيد    .   [ ص: 76 ] 

 وروينا عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أبشروا يا معشر صعاليك المهاجرين  بالنور التام يوم القيامة تدخلون الجنة قبل أغنياء الناس بنصف يوم وذلك مقدار خمسمائة سنة "   .
( والذين  تبوءوا الدار والإيمان من قبلهم يحبون من  هاجر إليهم ولا يجدون في صدورهم  حاجة مما أوتوا ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو  كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه  فأولئك هم المفلحون    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( والذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان    ) الأنصار  تبوءوا الدار توطنوا الدار أي : المدينة  اتخذوها   دار الهجرة والإيمان ( من قبلهم ) أي أسلموا في ديارهم وآثروا الإيمان   وابتنوا المساجد قبل قدوم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بسنتين . 

 ونظم الآية : والذين تبوءوا الدار من قبلهم أي من قبل قدوم المهاجرين  عليهم وقد آمنوا لأن الإيمان ليس بمكان تبوء . 

 ( يحبون من هاجر إليهم ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة    ) حزازة وغيظا وحسدا ( مما أوتوا    ) أي مما أعطى المهاجرين  دونهم من الفيء وذلك أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قسم أموال بني النضير  بين المهاجرين  ولم يعط منها الأنصار  فطابت أنفس الأنصار  بذلك ( ويؤثرون على أنفسهم    ) أي يؤثرون على إخوانهم من المهاجرين  بأموالهم ومنازلهم على أنفسهم ( ولو كان بهم خصاصة    ) فاقة وحاجة إلى ما يؤثرون وذلك أنهم قاسموهم ديارهم وأموالهم : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا مسدد  حدثنا عبد الله بن داود  عن فضيل بن غزوان  عن أبي حازم  عن  أبي هريرة  أن   رجلا أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فاستضافه فبعث إلى نسائه هل عندكن   من شيء فقلن : ما معنا إلا الماء . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   من يضم أو يضيف هذا ؟ فقال رجل من الأنصار : أنا يا رسول الله فانطلق به   إلى امرأته فقال : أكرمي ضيف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : ما   عندنا إلا قوت الصبيان   [ ص: 77 ] فقال  :  هيئي طعامك وأصبحي سراجك ونومي صبيانك إذا أرادوا عشاء فهيأت طعامها   وأصبحت سراجها ونومت صبيانها ثم قامت كأنها تصلح سراجها فأطفأته فجعلا   يريانه أنهما يأكلان فباتا طاويين فلما أصبح غدا إلى رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - فقال : ضحك الله الليلة أو عجب من فعالكما فأنزل الله - عز  وجل  - : ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون  

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا  الحكم بن نافع  أخبرنا شعيب  حدثنا أبو الزناد  عن  الأعرج  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قالت الأنصار    : اقسم بيننا وبين إخواننا النخيل قال : لا فقالوا : تكفونا المؤنة ونشرككم في الثمرة قالوا : سمعنا وأطعنا . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد  حدثنا سفيان  عن يحيى بن سعيد  سمع أنس بن مالك  حين خرج معه إلى الوليد  قال : دعا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - الأنصار  إلى أن يقطع لهم البحرين فقالوا : لا إلا أن تقطع لإخواننا من المهاجرين  مثلها قال : ألا فاصبروا حتى تلقوني على الحوض فإنه سيصيبكم أثرة بعدي " . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم النضير  للأنصار    : " إن شئتم قسمتم للمهاجرين  من أموالكم ودياركم وتشاركونهم في هذه الغنيمة وإن شئتم كانت لكم دياركم وأموالكم ولم يقسم لكم شيء من الغنيمة " فقالت الأنصار    : بل نقسم لهم من أموالنا وديارنا ونؤثرهم بالغنيمة ولا نشاركهم فيها فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون    " .  [ ص: 78 ] 

 " والشح " في كلام العرب : البخل ومنع الفضل وفرق العلماء بين الشح والبخل   . روي أن رجلا قال  لعبد الله بن مسعود    : إني أخاف أن أكون قد هلكت فقال : وما ذاك قال : أسمع الله يقول : ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون  وأنا رجل شحيح لا يكاد يخرج من يدي شيء فقال عبد الله    : ليس ذاك بالشح الذي ذكر الله - عز وجل - في القرآن ولكن الشح أن تأكل مال أخيك ظلما ولكن ذاك البخل وبئس الشيء البخل . 

وقال ابن عمر    : ليس الشح أن يمنع الرجل ماله إنما الشح أن تطمح عين الرجل إلى ما ليس له وقال سعيد بن جبير    : " الشح " هو أخذ الحرام ومنع الزكاة وقيل : الشح هو الحرص الشديد الذي يحمله على ارتكاب المحارم . 

قال ابن زيد    : من لم يأخذ شيئا نهاه الله عنه ولم يدعه الشح إلى أن يمنع شيئا من شيء أمره الله به فقد وقاه شح نفسه 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أخبرنا أبو سعد خلف بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن أبي نزار  حدثنا أبو بكر أحمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن حزاز القهندري  حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسحاق السعدي  حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي  حدثنا القعنبي  حدثنا داود بن قيس الفراء  عن عبيد الله بن مقسم  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " اتقوا الظلم فإن الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامة واتقوا الشح فإن الشح أهلك من كان قبلكم حملهم على أن سفكوا دماءهم واستحلوا محارمهم   " 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي  حدثنا أبو العباس   [ ص: 79 ] الأصم  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد الحكم  أخبرنا أبي وشعيب  قالا أخبرنا الليث  عن يزيد بن الهاد  عن سهيل بن أبي صالح  عن صفوان بن أبي يزيد  عن القعقاع هو ابن اللجلاج  عن  أبي هريرة  أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " لا يجتمع غبار في سبيل الله ودخان جهنم في جوف عبد أبدا ولا يجتمع الشح والإيمان في قلب عبد أبدا "   . 
( والذين  جاءوا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا  ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا  تجعل في قلوبنا غلا للذين آمنوا ربنا  إنك رءوف رحيم    ( 10 ) ألم  تر إلى الذين  نافقوا يقولون لإخوانهم الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب لئن  أخرجتم لنخرجن معكم  ولا نطيع فيكم أحدا أبدا وإن قوتلتم لننصرنكم والله  يشهد إنهم لكاذبون    ( 11 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( والذين جاءوا من بعدهم    ) يعني التابعين وهم الذين يجيئون بعد المهاجرين  والأنصار  إلى يوم القيامة ثم ذكر أنهم يدعون لأنفسهم ولمن سبقهم بالإيمان والمغفرة فقال : ( يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا الذين سبقونا بالإيمان ولا تجعل في قلوبنا غلا    ) غشا وحسدا وبغضا ( للذين آمنوا ربنا إنك رءوف رحيم      ) من كان في قلبه غل على أحد من الصحابة ولم يترحم على جميعهم فإنه ليس   ممن عناه الله بهذه الآية لأن الله تعالى رتب المؤمنين على ثلاثة منازل :  المهاجرين  والأنصار  والتابعين  الموصوفين بما ذكر الله فمن لم يكن من التابعين  بهذه الصفة كان خارجا من أقسام المؤمنين . 

قال  ابن أبي ليلى     : الناس على ثلاثة  منازل : الفقراء المهاجرين والذين تبوءوا الدار  والإيمان والذين جاءوا من  بعدهم فاجتهد أن لا تكون خارجا من هذه المنازل . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أخبرنا عبد الله بن حامد  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله بن سليمان  حدثنا ابن نمير  حدثنا أبي عن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم  عن  عبد الملك بن عمير   [ ص: 80 ] عن مسروق  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : أمرتم بالاستغفار لأصحاب محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فسببتموهم سمعت نبيكم - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " لا تذهب هذه الأمة حتى يلعن آخرها أولها " . 

وقال  مالك بن مغول    : قال  عامر بن شراحيل الشعبي    : يا مالك  تفاضلت اليهود والنصارى على الرافضة    [ بخصلة ] سئلت اليهود : من خير أهل ملتكم فقالت : أصحاب موسى  عليه السلام . وسئلت النصارى : من خير أهل ملتكم فقالوا : حواري عيسى  عليه السلام . وسئلت الرافضة    : من شر أهل ملتكم فقالوا : أصحاب محمد      - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمروا بالاستغفار لهم فسبوهم فالسيف عليهم مسلول   إلى يوم القيامة لا تقوم لهم راية ولا يثبت لهم قدم ولا تجتمع لهم كلمة   كلما أوقدوا نارا للحرب أطفأها الله بسفك دمائهم وتفريق شملهم وإدحاض حجتهم   أعاذنا الله وإياكم من الأهواء المضلة . 

قال مالك بن أنس    : من يبغض أحدا من أصحاب رسول الله   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أو كان في قلبه عليهم غل فليس له حق في فيء المسلمين ثم تلا " ما أفاء الله على رسوله من أهل القرى    " حتى أتى على هذه الآية : " للفقراء المهاجرين  والذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان  والذين جاءوا من بعدهم    " إلى قوله : رءوف رحيم " . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ألم تر إلى الذين نافقوا    ) أي أظهروا خلاف ما أضمروا : يعني : عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  وأصحابه ( يقولون لإخوانهم الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب    ) اليهود من بني قريظة  والنضير  جعل المنافقين  إخوانهم في الدين لأنهم كفار مثلهم . ( لئن أخرجتم    ) من المدينة    ( لنخرجن معكم ولا نطيع فيكم أحدا    ) يسألنا خذلانكم وخلافكم ( أبدا وإن قوتلتم لننصرنكم والله يشهد إنهم    ) يعني المنافقين    ( لكاذبون ) . 
[ ص: 81 ]   ( لئن أخرجوا لا يخرجون معهم ولئن قوتلوا لا ينصرونهم ولئن نصروهم ليولن الأدبار ثم لا ينصرون    ( 12 ) لأنتم أشد رهبة في صدورهم من الله ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون    ( 13 ) لا يقاتلونكم جميعا إلا في قرى محصنة أو من وراء جدر بأسهم بينهم شديد تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعقلون    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( لئن أخرجوا لا يخرجون معهم ولئن قوتلوا لا ينصرونهم    ) وكان الأمر كذلك فإنهم أخرجوا من ديارهم فلم يخرج المنافقون  معهم وقوتلوا فلم ينصروهم : قوله تعالى : ( ولئن نصروهم ليولن الأدبار    ) أي لو قدر وجود نصرهم . قال الزجاج    : معناه لو قصدوا نصر اليهود لولوا الأدبار منهزمين ( ثم لا ينصرون    ) يعني بني النضير  لا يصيرون منصورين إذا انهزم ناصرهم . ( لأنتم ) يا معشر المسلمين ( أشد رهبة في صدورهم من الله    ) أي يرهبونكم أشد من رهبتهم من الله ( ذلك ) أي ذلك الخوف منكم ( بأنهم قوم لا يفقهون    ) عظمة الله . ( لا يقاتلونكم ) يعني اليهود ( جميعا إلا في قرى محصنة    ) أي لا يبرزون لقتالكم إنما يقاتلونكم متحصنين بالقرى والجدران وهو قوله : ( أو من وراء جدر    ) قرأ ابن كثير  وأبو عمرو    : " جدار " على الواحد وقرأ الآخرون : " جدر " بضم الجيم والدال على الجمع . ( بأسهم بينهم شديد      ) أي : بعضهم فظ على بعض وعداوة بعضهم بعضا شديدة . وقيل : بأسهم فيما   بينهم من وراء الحيطان والحصون شديد فإذا خرجوا لكم فهم أجبن خلق الله ( تحسبهم جميعا وقلوبهم شتى    ) متفرقة مختلفة قال قتادة    : أهل الباطل مختلفة أهواؤهم مختلفة شهادتهم مختلفة أعمالهم وهم مجتمعون في عداوة أهل الحق . وقال مجاهد    : أراد أن دين المنافقين يخالف دين اليهود . ( ذلك بأنهم قوم لا يعقلون    ) .
( كمثل الذين من قبلهم قريبا ذاقوا وبال أمرهم ولهم عذاب أليم    ( 15 ) كمثل الشيطان إذ قال للإنسان اكفر فلما كفر قال إني بريء منك إني أخاف الله رب العالمين    ( 16 ) ) 

 ( كمثل الذين من قبلهم    ) يعني : مثل هؤلاء اليهود كمثل الذين من قبلهم ( قريبا ) يعني مشركي مكة    ( ذاقوا وبال أمرهم    ) يعني القتل ببدر  وكان ذلك قبل غزوة بني النضير  قاله مجاهد    . وقال ابن عباس    : كمثل الذين من قبلهم يعني بني قينقاع    . وقيل : مثل قريظة  كمثل بني النضير  وكان بينهما سنتان . ( ولهم عذاب أليم    ) ثم ضرب مثلا للمنافقين  واليهود جميعا في   [ ص: 82 ]   [ تخاذلهم ] فقال : ( كمثل الشيطان    ) أي مثل المنافقين  في غرورهم بني النضير  وخذلانهم كمثل الشيطان ( إذ قال للإنسان اكفر فلما كفر قال إني بريء منك    ) 

 وذلك ما روى عطاء  وغيره عن ابن عباس  قال : كان راهب في الفترة يقال له " برصيصا      " تعبد في صومعة له سبعين سنة لم يعص الله فيها طرفة عين وإن إبليس  أعياه  في أمره الحيل فجمع ذات يوم مردة الشياطين فقال : ألا أجد أحدا منكم   يكفيني أمر برصيصا  فقال الأبيض - وهو صاحب الأنبياء وهو الذي تصدى للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وجاءه في صورة جبرائيل  ليوسوس إليه على وجه الوحي فدفعه جبرائيل  إلى أقصى أرض الهند    - فقال الأبيض لإبليس : أنا أكفيك أمره فانطلق فتزين بزينة الرهبان وحلق وسط رأسه وأتى صومعة برصيصا  فناداه فلم يجبه وكان لا ينفتل عن صلاته إلا في كل عشرة أيام ولا يفطر إلا في عشرة أيام مرة . 

 فلما رأى الأبيض أنه لا يجيبه أقبل على العبادة في أصل صومعته فلما انفتل برصيصا  اطلع   من صومعته فرأى الأبيض قائما يصلي في هيئة حسنة من هيئة الرهبان فلما رأى   ذلك من حاله ندم في نفسه حين لم يجبه فقال له : إنك ناديتني وكنت مشتغلا   عنك فما حاجتك ؟ قال : حاجتي أني أحببت أن أكون معك فأتأدب بك وأقتبس من   عملك وعلمك ونجتمع على العبادة فتدعو لي وأدعو لك فقال برصيصا      : إني لفي شغل عنك فإن كنت مؤمنا فإن الله سيجعل لك فيما أدعو للمؤمنين   نصيبا إن استجاب لي ثم أقبل على صلاته وترك الأبيض وأقبل الأبيض يصلي فلم   يلتفت إليه برصيصا  أربعين يوما بعدها ، فلما انفتل رآه قائما يصلي فلما رأى برصيصا  شدة   اجتهاده قال له : ما حاجتك قال : حاجتي أن تأذن لي فأرتفع إليك فأذن له   فارتفع إليه في صومعته فأقام معه حولا يتعبد لا يفطر إلا في كل أربعين يوما   ولا ينفتل عن صلاته إلا في كل أربعين يوما مرة وربما مد إلى الثمانين  فلما  رأى برصيصا  اجتهاده تقاصرت إليه نفسه وأعجبه شأن الأبيض .   [ ص: 83 ] 

 فلما حال الحول قال الأبيض لبرصيصا    : إني منطلق فإن لي صاحبا غيرك ظننت أنك أشد اجتهادا مما أرى وكان يبلغنا عنك غير الذي رأيت فدخل من ذلك على برصيصا  أمر   شديد وكره مفارقته للذي رأى من شدة اجتهاده فلما ودعه قال له الأبيض : إن   عندي دعوات أعلمكها تدعو بهن فهن خير مما أنت فيه يشفي الله بها السقيم   ويعافي بها المبتلى والمجنون قال برصيصا     :  إني أكره هذه المنزلة لأن لي في نفسي شغلا وإني أخاف إن علم به الناس   شغلوني عن العبادة فلم يزل به الأبيض حتى علمه . ثم انطلق حتى أتى إبليس   فقال : قد والله أهلكت الرجل . 

 قال : فانطلق الأبيض فتعرض لرجل فخنقه ثم جاء في صورة رجل متطبب فقال   لأهله إن بصاحبكم جنونا أفأعالجه قالوا : نعم فقال لهم : إني لا أقوى على   جنته ولكن سأرشدكم إلى من يدعو الله فيعافيه انطلقوا إلى برصيصا  فإن   عنده الاسم الذي إذا دعا به أجيب فانطلقوا إليه فسألوه ذلك فدعا بتلك   الكلمات فذهب عنه الشيطان فكان الأبيض يفعل مثل ذلك بالناس ويرشدهم إلى برصيصا  فيدعو فيعافون فانطلق الأبيض فتعرض لجارية من بنات ملوك بني إسرائيل  بين ثلاثة إخوة وكان أبوهم ملكهم فمات واستخلف أخاه فكان عمها ملك بني إسرائيل  فعذبها   وخنقها ثم جاء إليهم في صورة متطبب فقال لهم : أتريدون أن أعالجها قالوا :   نعم قال : إن الذي عرض لها مارد لا يطاق ولكن سأرشدكم إلى رجل تثقون به   تدعونها عنده إذا جاء شيطانها دعا لها حتى تعلموا أنها قد عوفيت وتردونها   صحيحة قالوا : ومن هو قال برصيصا  قالوا  :  وكيف لنا أن يجيبنا إلى هذا وهو أعظم شأنا من ذلك قال : فانطلقوا فابنوا   صومعة إلى جانب صومعته حتى تشرفوا عليه فإن قبلها وإلا فضعوها في صومعتها   ثم قولوا له هي أمانة عندك فاحتسب فيها . 

 قال : فانطلقوا إليه فسألوه فأبى عليهم فبنوا صومعة على ما أمرهم الأبيض   ووضعوا الجارية في صومعته وقالوا : هذه أختنا أمانة فاحتسب فيها . ثم   انصرفوا فلما انفتل برصيصا  عن صلاته عاين الجارية وما بها من الحسن والجمال فوقعت في قلبه ودخل عليه أمر عظيم ثم أقبل في صلاته فجاءها الشيطان فخنقها فدعا برصيصا  بتلك الدعوات فذهب عنها الشيطان ثم أقبل على صلاته فجاءها الشيطان فخنقها فدعا برصيصا  بتلك   الدعوات ثم أقبل على صلاته فجاءها الشيطان فخنقها وكانت تكشف عن نفسها   فجاءه الشيطان وقال واقعها فستتوب بعد فتدرك ما تريد من الأمر فلم يزل به   حتى واقعها فلم يزل على ذلك يأتيها حتى حملت وظهر حملها فقال له الشيطان :   ويحك يا برصيصا  قد افتضحت فهل لك أن تقتلها وتتوب فإن سألوك فقل : ذهب بها شيطانها فلم أقدر   [ ص:  84 ] عليه  . فدخل فقتلها ثم انطلق بها فدفنها إلى جانب الجبل فجاء  الشيطان وهو  يدفنها ليلا فأخذ بطرف إزارها فبقي طرف خارجا من التراب ثم  رجع برصيصا  إلى صومعته فأقبل على صلاته إذ جاء إخوتها يتعاهدون أختهم وكانوا يجيئون في طرف الأيام يسألون عنها ويوصونه بها فقالوا : يا برصيصا  ما   فعلت أختنا قال : قد جاء شيطانها فذهب بها ولم أطقه فصدقوه وانصرفوا فلما   أمسوا وهم مكروبون جاء الشيطان إلى أكبرهم في منامه فقال : ويحك إن برصيصا  فعل بأختك كذا وكذا وإنه ودفنها في موضع كذا وكذا فقال الأخ في نفسه : هذا حلم وهو من عمل الشيطان فإن برصيصا  خير   من ذلك . قال : فتتابع عليه ثلاث ليال فلم يكترث . فانطلق إلى الأوسط  بمثل  ذلك فقال الأوسط مثل ما قاله الأكبر فلم يخبر أحدا فانطلق إلى أصغرهم  بمثل  ذلك فقال أصغرهم لأخويه : والله لقد رأيت كذا وكذا وقال الأوسط :  وأنا  والله قد رأيت مثله وقال الأكبر : وأنا رأيت مثله فانطلقوا إلى برصيصا  وقالوا : يا برصيصا  ما   فعلت أختنا قال : أليس قد أعلمتكم بحالها فكأنكم اتهمتموني فقالوا :  والله  لا نتهمك واستحيوا منه فانصرفوا فجاءهم الشيطان فقال : ويحكم إنها  لمدفونة  في موضع كذا وإن طرف إزارها خارج من التراب . فانطلقوا فرأوا  أختهم على ما  رأوا في النوم فمشوا في مواليهم وغلمانهم ومعهم الفؤوس  والمساحي فهدموا  صومعته وأنزلوه ثم كتفوه فانطلقوا به إلى الملك فأقر على  نفسه وذلك أن  الشيطان أتاه فقال : تقتلها ثم تكابر يجتمع عليك أمران : قتل  ومكابرة اعترف  فلما اعترف أمر الملك بقتله وصلبه على خشبة فلما صلب أتاه  الأبيض فقال :  يا برصيصا  أتعرفني قال : لا قال : أنا صاحبك الذي علمتك الدعوات فاستجيب لك ويحك ما اتقيت الله في أمانتك ! خنت أهلها وإنك زعمت أنك أعبد بني إسرائيل  أما   استحييت فلم يزل يعيره ثم قال في آخر ذلك : ألم يكفك ما صنعت حتى أقررت   على نفسك وفضحت نفسك وفضحت أشباهك من الناس فإن مت على هذه الحالة لم يفلح   أحد من نظرائك قال : فكيف أصنع قال : تطيعني في خصلة واحدة حتى أنجيك مما   أنت فيه فآخذ بأعينهم فأخرجك من مكانك ! قال : وما هي قال تسجد لي [ قال :   ما أستطيع . قال : افعل ] فسجد له فقال : يا برصيصا  هذا الذي كنت أردت منك صارت عاقبة أمرك إلى أن كفرت بربك إني بريء منك " إني أخاف الله رب العالمين    " . 
[ ص: 85 ]   ( فكان عاقبتهما أنهما في النار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء الظالمين    ( 17 ) ) 

 يقول الله تعالى ( فكان عاقبتهما    ) يعني الشيطان وذلك الإنسان ( أنهما في النار خالدين فيها وذلك جزاء الظالمين    ) قال ابن عباس    : ضرب الله هذا المثل ليهود بني النضير  والمنافقين  من أهل المدينة  وذلك أن الله - عز وجل - أمر نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بإجلاء بني النضير  عن المدينة  فدس المنافقون  إليهم وقالوا : لا تجيبوا محمدا  إلى   ما دعاكم ولا تخرجوا من دياركم فإن قاتلكم فإنا معكم وإن أخرجكم خرجنا   معكم فأجابوهم فدربوا على حصونهم وتحصنوا في ديارهم رجاء نصر المنافقين  حتى جاءهم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فناصبوه الحرب يرجون نصر المنافقين  فخذلوهم وتبرءوا منهم كما تبرأ الشيطان من برصيصا  وخذله فكان عاقبة الفريقين النار . 

 قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه : فكان الرهبان بعد ذلك في بني إسرائيل  لا يمشون إلا بالتقية والكتمان وطمع أهل الفسوق والفجور في الأحبار ورموهم بالبهتان والقبيح حتى كان أمر جريج الراهب  فلما برأه الله مما رموه به انبسطت بعده الرهبان وظهروا للناس وكانت قصة جريج  على ما : أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  حدثني  زهير بن حرب  حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون  أخبرنا جرير بن حازم  حدثنا  محمد بن سيرين  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لم يتكلم في المهد إلا ثلاثة   : عيسى ابن مريم  عليه السلام وصاحب جريج  وكان جريج  رجلا عابدا فاتخذ صومعته فكان فيها فأتته أمه وهو يصلي فقالت : يا جريج  فقال : يا رب أمي وصلاتي فأقبل على صلاته فانصرفت فلما كان من الغد أتته وهو يصلي فقالت : يا جريج  فقال : أي رب أمي وصلاتي فأقبل على صلاته فقالت : اللهم لا تمته حتى ينظر إلى وجوه المومسات . 

 فتذاكر بنو إسرائيل  جريجا  وعبادته   وكانت امرأة بغي يتمثل بحسنها فقالت : إن شئتم لأفتننه لكم قال : فتعرضت   له فلم يلتفت إليها فأتت راعيا كان يأوي إلى صومعته فأمكنته من نفسها فوقع   عليها فحملت فلما ولدت قالت : هو من جريج  فأتوه   فاستنزلوه من صومعته وهدموا صومعته وجعلوا يضربونه فقال : ما شأنكم قالوا  :  زنيت بهذه البغية فولدت منك فقال : أين الصبي ؟ فجاءوا به فقال دعوني  حتى  أصلي فصلى فلما انصرف أتى الصبي وطعن في بطنه وقال : يا غلام من أبوك ؟  قال  : فلان الراعي قال : فأقبلوا على جريج  يقبلونه   ويتمسحون به وقالوا نبني لك صومعتك من ذهب قال : لا ، أعيدوها من طين كما   كانت ففعلوا . وبينا صبي يرضع من أمه فمر رجل راكب على دابة فارهة وشارة   حسنة فقالت أمه : اللهم   [ ص: 86 ] اجعل  ابني  مثل هذا فترك الثدي وأقبل عليه ونظر إليه فقال : اللهم لا تجعلني  مثله .  ثم أقبل على ثديه فجعل يرضع . قال : فكأني أنظر إلى رسول الله - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - وهو يحكي ارتضاعه بأصبعه السبابة في فمه فجعل يمصها . 

 قال : ومروا بجارية وهم يضربونها ويقولون : زنيت وسرقت وهي تقول : حسبي   الله ونعم الوكيل فقالت أمه : اللهم لا تجعل ابني مثلها فترك الرضاع ونظر   إليها فقال : اللهم اجعلني مثلها فهناك تراجعا الحديث فقالت : مر رجل حسن   الهيئة فقلت : اللهم اجعل ابني مثله فقلت : اللهم لا تجعلني مثله ومروا   بهذه الأمة وهم يضربونها ويقولون زنيت وسرقت فقلت : اللهم لا تجعل ابني   مثلها فقلت : اللهم اجعلني مثلها قال : إن ذاك الرجل كان جبارا فقلت اللهم   لا تجعلني مثله وإن هذه يقولون لها : زنيت ولم تزن وسرقت ولم تسرق فقلت :   اللهم اجعلني مثلها " . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (402)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْمُمْتَحِنَةِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ * *
الاية 1 إلى الاية 10
*
*
*
*
*
*( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله ولتنظر نفس ما قدمت لغد واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون    ( 18 ) ولا تكونوا كالذين نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم أولئك هم الفاسقون    ( 19 ) لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة أصحاب الجنة هم الفائزون    ( 20 ) لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون    ( 21 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله ولتنظر نفس ما قدمت لغد    ) يعني ليوم القيامة أي : لينظر أحدكم أي شيء قدم لنفسه عملا صالحا ينجيه أم سيئا يوبقه ( واتقوا الله إن الله خبير بما تعملون    ) ( ولا تكونوا كالذين نسوا الله    ) تركوا أمر الله ( فأنساهم أنفسهم    ) [ أي حظوظ أنفسهم ] حتى لم يقدموا لها خيرا ( أولئك هم الفاسقون    ) 

 ( لا يستوي أصحاب النار وأصحاب الجنة أصحاب الجنة هم الفائزون    ) .
[ ص: 87 ]   ( هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة هو الرحمن الرحيم    ( 22 ) هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس السلام المؤمن المهيمن العزيز الجبار المتكبر سبحان الله عما يشركون    ( 23 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( لو أنزلنا هذا القرآن على جبل لرأيته خاشعا متصدعا من خشية الله      ) قيل : لو جعل في الجبل تمييز وأنزل عليه القرآن لخشع وتشقق وتصدع من   خشية الله مع صلابته ورزانته حذرا من أن لا يؤدي حق الله - عز وجل - في تعظيم القرآن والكافر يعرض عما فيه من العبر كأن لم يسمعها يصفه بقساوة القلب ( وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس لعلهم يتفكرون    ) 

 ( هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو عالم الغيب والشهادة    ) الغيب : ما غاب عن العباد مما لم يعاينوه ولم يعلموه والشهادة ما شاهدوه وما علموه ( هو الرحمن الرحيم    ) ( هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الملك القدوس    ) الطاهر من كل عيب المنزه عما لا يليق به ( السلام ) الذي سلم من النقائص ( المؤمن ) قال ابن عباس    : هو الذي أمن الناس من ظلمه وأمن من آمن به من عذابه هو من الأمان الذي هو ضد التخويف كما قال : " وآمنهم من خوف      " ( قريش - 4 ) وقيل : معناه المصدق لرسله بإظهار المعجزات والمصدق   للمؤمنين بما وعدهم من الثواب وللكافرين بما أوعدهم من العقاب . 

 ( المهيمن ) الشهيد على عباده بأعمالهم وهو قول ابن عباس  ومجاهد  وقتادة   والسدي  ومقاتل      . يقال : هيمن يهيمن فهو مهيمن إذا كان رقيبا على الشيء وقيل : هو في   الأصل مؤيمن قلبت الهمزة هاء كقولهم : أرقت وهرقت ومعناه المؤمن . وقال الحسن    : الأمين . وقال الخليل    : هو الرقيب الحافظ . وقال ابن زيد    : المصدق . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  والضحاك    : القاضي . وقال ابن كيسان    : هو اسم من أسماء الله تعالى في الكتب والله أعلم بتأويله . 

 ( العزيز الجبار    ) قال ابن عباس      : " الجبار " هو العظيم وجبروت الله عظمته وهو على هذا القول صفة ذات   الله وقيل : هو من الجبر وهو الإصلاح يقال : جبرت الأمر وجبرت العظم إذا   أصلحته بعد الكسر فهو يغني الفقير ويصلح الكسير . وقال  السدي  ومقاتل      : هو الذي يقهر الناس ويجبرهم على ما أراد . وسئل بعضهم عن معنى الجبار   فقال : هو القهار الذي إذا أراد أمرا فعله لا يحجزه عنه حاجز .   [ ص: 88 ] 

 ( المتكبر ) الذي تكبر عن كل سوء . وقيل : المتعظم عما لا يليق به . وأصل   الكبر والكبرياء : الامتناع . وقيل : ذو الكبرياء وهو الملك ( سبحان الله عما يشركون    ) .
( هو الله الخالق البارئ المصور له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم    ( 24 ) ) 

 ( هو الله الخالق    ) المقدر والمقلب للشيء بالتدبير إلى غيره كما قال : " يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق      " ( الزمر - 6 ) ( البارئ ) المنشئ للأعيان من العدم إلى الوجود (   المصور ) الممثل للمخلوقات بالعلامات التي يتميز بعضها عن بعض . يقال : هذه   صورة الأمر أي مثاله فأولا يكون خلقا ثم برءا ثم تصويرا . ( له الأسماء الحسنى يسبح له ما في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم    ) 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  أخبرني ابن فنجويه  حدثنا ابن شيبة  حدثنا ابن وهب  حدثنا أحمد بن أبي شريح   وأحمد بن منصور الرمادي  قالا أخبرنا أبو أحمد الزبيري  حدثنا خالد بن طهمان  حدثني نافع بن أبي نافع  عن معقل بن يسار  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :     " من قال حين يصبح - ثلاث مرات - أعوذ بالله السميع العليم من الشيطان   الرجيم وقرأ الثلاث الآيات من آخر سورة الحشر وكل الله به سبعين ألف ملك   يصلون عليه حتى يمسي فإن مات في ذلك اليوم مات شهيدا ومن قال حين يمسي كان   بتلك المنزلة "   . 

 ورواه أبو عيسى  عن محمود بن غيلان  عن  أبي أحمد الزبيري  بهذا الإسناد وقال : هذا حديث غريب لا نعرفه إلا من هذا الوجه .
سُورَةُ الْمُمْتَحِنَةِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا  عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ  أَوْلِيَاءَ تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ  وَقَدْ كَفَرُوا بِمَا  جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يُخْرِجُونَ الرَّسُولَ  وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَنْ  تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ رَبِّكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  خَرَجْتُمْ جِهَادًا فِي  سَبِيلِي وَابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِي تُسِرُّونَ  إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ  وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ بِمَا أَخْفَيْتُمْ وَمَا  أَعْلَنْتُمْ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْهُ  مِنْكُمْ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ     ( 1 ) ) 

 ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ    ) الْآيَةَ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ  حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ  أَخْبَرَنِي الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ أَبِي رَافِعٍ  يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ عَلِيَّا  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ يَقُولُ : بَعَثَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَا وَالزُّبَيْرُ   وَالْمِقْدَادُ  فَقَالَ : " انْطَلِقُوا حَتَّى تَأْتُوا ( رَوْضَةَ خَاخٍ      ) فَإِنَّ بِهَا ظَعِينَةً مَعَهَا كِتَابٌ فَخُذُوهُ مِنْهَا " قَالَ :   فَانْطَلَقْنَا تَتَعَادَى بِنَا خَيْلُنَا حَتَّى أَتَيْنَا الرَّوْضَةَ   فَإِذَا نَحْنُ بِالظَّعِينَةِ فَقُلْنَا : أَخْرِجِي الْكِتَابَ  فَقَالَتْ  : مَا مَعِي كِتَابٌ فَقُلْنَا : لَتُخْرِجِنَّ الْكِتَابَ أَوْ   لَتُلْقِيِنَّ الثِّيَابَ قَالَ : فَأَخْرَجَتْهُ مِنْ عِقَاصِهَا   فَأَتَيْنَا بِهِ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   فَإِذَا فِيهِ مِنْ  حَاطِبِ بْنِ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ  إِلَى نَاسٍ بِمَكَّةَ  مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ يُخْبِرُهُمْ بِبَعْضِ أَمْرِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : يَا حَاطِبُ  مَا هَذَا قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ لَا تَعْجَلْ عَلَيَّ إِنِّي كُنْتُ امْرَأً مُلْصَقًا فِي قُرَيْشٍ    - يَقُولُ كُنْتُ حَلِيفًا وَلَمْ أَكُنْ مِنْ أَنْفُسِهَا - وَكَانَ مَنْ مَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  لَهُمْ قَرَابَاتٌ   [ ص:  92 ] يَحْمُونَ  بِهَا أَهْلِيهِمْ وَأَمْوَالَهَمْ فَأَحْبَبْتُ - إِذْ  فَاتَنِي ذَلِكَ  مِنَ النَّسَبِ فِيهِمْ - أَنْ أَتَّخِذَ عِنْدَهُمْ  يَدًا يَحْمُونَ  قَرَابَتِي وَلَمْ أَفْعَلْهُ ارْتِدَادًا عَنْ دِينِي  وَلَا رِضًا  بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ الْإِسْلَامِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ صَدَقَكُمْ  فَقَالَ عُمَرُ    : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ دَعْنِي أَضْرِبْ عُنُقَ هَذَا الْمُنَافِقِ فَقَالَ : إِنَّهُ قَدْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا  وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى [ مَنْ شَهِدَ بَدْرًا    ] فَقَالَ اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَقَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ : يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ  إِلَى قَوْلِهِ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ  

 قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ : نَزَلَتِ الْآيَةُ فِي  حَاطِبِ بْنِ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ  كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ سَارَةَ مَوْلَاةَ أَبِي عَمْرِو بْنِ صَيْفِيِّ بْنِ هَاشِمِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ  أَتَتِ الْمَدِينَةَ  مِنْ مَكَّةَ  وَرَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَتَجَهَّزُ لِفَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  فَقَالَ   لَهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   أَمُسْلِمَةً جِئْتِ ؟ قَالَتْ : لَا . قَالَ : أَمُهَاجِرَةً جِئْتِ ؟   قَالَتْ : لَا قَالَ : فَمَا جَاءَ بِكِ ؟ قَالَتْ : كُنْتُمُ الْأَصْلَ   وَالْعَشِيرَةَ وَالْمَوَالِيَ وَقَدْ ذَهَبَتْ مَوَالِيَّ وَقَدِ   احْتَجْتُ حَاجَةً شَدِيدَةً فَقَدِمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ لِتُعْطُونِي   وَتَكْسُوَنِي وَتَحْمِلُونِي فَقَالَ لَهَا : وَأَيْنَ أَنْتِ مِنْ   شُبَّانِ مَكَّةَ  وَكَانَتْ مُغَنِّيَةً نَائِحَةً قَالَتْ : مَا طُلِبَ مِنِّي شَيْءٌ بَعْدَ وَقْعَةِ بَدْرٍ  فَحَثَّ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَنِي عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ  وَبَنِي الْمُطَّلِبِ  فَأَعْطَوْهَا نَفَقَةً وَكَسَوْهَا وَحَمَلُوهَا فَأَتَاهَا  حَاطِبُ بْنُ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ  حَلِيفُ بَنِي أَسَدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعُزَّى  فَكَتَبَ مَعَهَا إِلَى أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ  وَأَعْطَاهَا عَشْرَةَ دَنَانِيرَ وَكَسَاهَا بُرْدًا عَلَى أَنْ تُوصِلَ الْكِتَابَ إِلَى أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ  وَكَتَبَ فِي الْكِتَابِ : مِنْ  حَاطِبِ بْنِ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ  إِلَى أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ  إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُرِيدُكُمْ فَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ . 

 فَخَرَجَتْ سَارَةُ  وَنَزَلَ جِبْرِيلُ  فَأَخْبَرَ   النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِمَا فَعَلَ فَبَعَثَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلِيًّا  وَعَمَّارًا  وَالزُّبَيْرَ  وَطَلْحَةَ   وَالْمِقْدَادَ بْنَ الْأُسُودِ  وَأَبَا مَرْثَدٍ  فُرْسَانًا فَقَالَ لَهُمُ : انْطَلَقُوا حَتَّى تَأْتُوا " رَوْضَةَ خَاخٍ    " فَإِنَّ بِهَا ظَعِينَةً مَعَهَا كِتَابٌ مِنْ  حَاطِبِ بْنِ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ  إِلَى الْمُشْرِكِينَ فَخُذُوا مِنْهَا وَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَدْفَعْهُ إِلَيْكُمْ فَاضْرِبُوا عُنُقَهَا . 

 قَالَ : فَخَرَجُوا حَتَّى أَدْرَكُوهَا فِي ذَلِكَ الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي   قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالُوا   لَهَا : أَيْنَ الْكِتَابُ ؟ فَحَلَفَتْ بِاللَّهِ مَا مَعَهَا كِتَابٌ   فَبَحَثُوهَا وَفَتَّشُوا مَتَاعَهَا فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا مَعَهَا كِتَابًا   فَهَمُّوا بِالرُّجُوعِ فَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهُ : وَاللَّهِ مَا كَذَبْنَا وَلَا كَذَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَسَلَّ سَيْفَهُ فَقَالَ :   أَخْرِجِي الْكِتَابَ وَإِلَّا لِأُجَرِّدَنَّك  ِ وَلَأَضْرِبَنَّ عُنُقَكِ .   فَلَمَّا رَأَتِ الْجِدَّ أَخْرَجَتْهُ مِنْ ذُؤَابَتِهَا وَكَانَتْ قَدْ   خَبَّأَتْهُ   [ ص: 93 ] فِي  شَعْرِهَا  فَخَلَّوْا سَبِيلَهَا وَلَمْ يَتَعَرَّضُوا لَهَا وَلَا لِمَا  مَعَهَا  فَرَجَعُوا بِالْكِتَابِ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَرْسَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَى حَاطِبٍ  فَأَتَاهُ   فَقَالَ : هَلْ تَعْرِفُ الْكِتَابَ قَالَ : نَعَمْ قَالَ : فَمَا   حَمَلَكَ عَلَى مَا صَنَعْتَ فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهِ مَا   كَفَرْتُ مُنْذُ أَسْلَمْتُ وَلَا غَشَشْتُكَ مُنْذُ نَصَحْتُكَ وَلَا   أَحْبَبْتُهُمْ مُنْذُ فَارَقْتُهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ   الْمُهَاجِرِينَ إِلَّا وَلَهُ بِمَكَّةَ  مِنْ   يَمْنَعُ عَشِيرَتَهُ وَكُنْتُ غَرِيبًا فِيهِمْ وَكَانَ أَهْلِي بَيْنَ   ظَهْرَانَيْهِمْ فَخَشِيتُ عَلَى أَهْلِي فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَتَّخِذَ   عِنْدَهُمْ يَدًا وَقَدْ عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُنْزِلُ بِهِمْ بَأْسَهُ   وَأَنَّ كِتَابِي لَا يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ شَيْئًا فَصَدَّقَهُ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَعَذَرَهُ . 

 فَقَامَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  فَقَالَ   : دَعْنِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَضْرِبْ عُنُقَ هَذَا الْمُنَافِقِ .   فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : وَمَا   يُدْرِيكَ يَا عُمَرُ  لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ قَدِ اطَّلَعَ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَدْرٍ  فَقَالَ لَهُمُ : اعْمَلُوا مَا شِئْتُمْ فَقَدْ غَفَرْتُ لَكُمْ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - فِي شَأْنِ حَاطِبٍ    : " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ    " . 

 ( تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ    ) قِيلَ : أَيِ الْمَوَدَّةَ " وَالْبَاءُ " زَائِدَةٌ كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَمَنْ يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ    " ( الْحَجِّ - 25 ) وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ      : مَعْنَاهُ تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَخْبَارَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَسِرَّهُ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ الَّتِي  بَيْنَكُمْ  وَبَيْنَهُمْ ( وَقَدْ كَفَرُوا ) " الْوَاوُ " لِلْحَالِ أَيْ  :  وَحَالُهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا ( بِمَا جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ الْحَقِّ    ) يَعْنِي الْقُرْآنَ ( يُخْرِجُونَ الرَّسُولَ وَإِيَّاكُمْ    ) مِنْ مَكَّةَ    ( أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا ) أَيْ لِأَنْ آمَنْتُمْ كَأَنَّهُ قَالَ : يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ لِإِيمَانِكُمْ ( بِاللَّهِ رَبِّكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ خَرَجْتُمْ    ) هَذَا شَرْطٌ جَوَابُهُ مُتَقَدِّمٌ وَهُوَ قَوْلُهُ : لَا   تَتَّخِذُوا عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ   بِالْمَوَدَّةِ وَقَدْ كَفَرُوا بِمَا جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ الْحَقِّ يُخْرِجُونَ   الرَّسُولَ وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ رَبِّكُمْ إِنْ   كُنْتُمْ خَرَجْتُمْ جِهَادًا فِي سَبِيلِي وَابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِي   تُسِرُّونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْمَوَدَّةِ    ) قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : بِالنَّصِيحَةِ ( وَأَنَا أَعْلَمُ بِمَا أَخْفَيْتُمْ    ) مِنَ الْمَوَدَّةِ لِلْكُفَّارِ ( وَمَا أَعْلَنْتُمْ    ) أَظْهَرْتُمْ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُم  ْ ( وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْهُ مِنْكُمْ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ    ) أَخْطَأَ طَرِيقَ الْهُدَى .
( إن يثقفوكم يكونوا لكم أعداء ويبسطوا إليكم أيديهم وألسنتهم بالسوء وودوا لو تكفرون    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( إن يثقفوكم    ) يظفروا بكم ويروكم ( يكونوا لكم أعداء ويبسطوا إليكم أيديهم    ) بالضرب والقتل ( وألسنتهم بالسوء ) بالشتم ( وودوا لو تكفرون    ) كما كفروا . يقول : لا   [ ص: 94 ] تناصحوهم فإنهم لا يناصحونكم ولا يوادونكم .
( لن تنفعكم أرحامكم ولا أولادكم يوم القيامة يفصل بينكم والله بما تعملون بصير    ( 3 ) قد   كانت لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه إذ قالوا لقومهم إنا برآء منكم   ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء   أبدا حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك وما أملك لك   من الله من شيء ربنا عليك توكلنا وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( لن تنفعكم أرحامكم    ) معناه : لا يدعونكم ولا يحملنكم ذوو أرحامكم وقراباتكم وأولادكم الذين بمكة  إلى خيانة الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - والمؤمنين وترك مناصحتهم وموالاة أعدائهم فلن تنفعكم أرحامكم   ( ولا أولادكم    ) الذين عصيتم الله لأجلهم ( يوم القيامة يفصل بينكم    ) فيدخل أهل طاعته الجنة وأهل معصيته النار . قرأ عاصم  ويعقوب    ( يفصل ) بفتح الياء وكسر الصاد مخففا وقرأ حمزة   والكسائي  بضم الياء وكسر الصاد مشددا [ وقرأ ابن عامر  بضم الياء وفتح الصاد مشددا ] وقرأ الآخرون بضم الياء وفتح الصاد مخففا . ( والله بما تعملون بصير    ) ( قد كانت لكم أسوة    ) قدوة ( حسنة في إبراهيم والذين معه    ) من أهل الإيمان ( إذ قالوا لقومهم    ) من المشركين ( إنا برآء منكم    ) جمع بريء ( ومما تعبدون من دون الله كفرنا بكم    ) جحدنا وأنكرنا دينكم ( وبدا بيننا وبينكم العداوة والبغضاء أبدا حتى تؤمنوا بالله وحده    ) يأمر حاطبا والمؤمنين بالاقتداء بإبراهيم  عليه الصلاة والسلام والذين معه من المؤمنين في التبرؤ من المشركين ( إلا قول إبراهيم لأبيه لأستغفرن لك    ) يعني : لكم أسوة حسنة في إبراهيم  وأموره إلا في استغفاره لأبيه المشرك فإن إبراهيم  عليه الصلاة والسلام كان قد قال لأبيه : لأستغفرن لك ثم تبرأ منه - على ما ذكرناه في سورة التوبة - ( وما أملك لك من الله من شيء    ) يقول إبراهيم  لأبيه : ما أغني عنك ولا أدفع عنك عذاب الله إن عصيته وأشركت به ( ربنا عليك توكلنا    ) يقوله إبراهيم  ومن معه من المؤمنين ( وإليك أنبنا وإليك المصير    ) .
( ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للذين كفروا واغفر لنا ربنا إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم    ( 5 ) لقد كان لكم فيهم أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر ومن يتول فإن الله هو الغني الحميد    ( 6 ) عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم مودة والله قدير والله غفور رحيم    ( 7 ) لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم وتقسطوا إليهم إن الله يحب المقسطين    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( ربنا لا تجعلنا فتنة للذين كفروا    ) قال الزجاج    : لا تظهرهم علينا فيظنوا أنهم على الحق   [ ص: 95 ] فيفتنوا وقال مجاهد    : لا تعذبنا بأيديهم ولا بعذاب من عندك فيقولون : لو كان هؤلاء على الحق ما أصابهم ذلك ( واغفر لنا ربنا إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم    ) ( لقد كان لكم فيهم    ) أي في إبراهيم  ومن معه ( أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر    ) هذا بدل من قوله " لكم " وبيان أن هذه الأسوة لمن يخاف الله ويخاف عذاب الآخرة ( ومن يتول    ) يعرض عن الإيمان ويوال الكفار ( فإن الله هو الغني    ) عن خلقه ( الحميد ) إلى أوليائه وأهل طاعته . 

قال مقاتل    : فلما أمر الله المؤمنين بعداوة الكفار عادى المؤمنون أقرباءهم المشركين وأظهروا لهم العداوة والبراءة . ويعلم الله شدة وجد المؤمنين بذلك فأنزل الله ( عسى الله أن يجعل بينكم وبين الذين عاديتم منهم    ) أي من كفار مكة    ( مودة ) ففعل الله ذلك بأن أسلم كثير منهم فصاروا لهم أولياء وإخوانا وخالطوهم وناكحوهم ( والله قدير والله غفور رحيم    ) ثم رخص الله تعالى في صلة الذين لم يعادوا المؤمنين ولم يقاتلوهم فقال : ( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم    ) ( لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبروهم    ) أي لا ينهاكم الله عن بر الذين لم يقاتلوكم ( وتقسطوا إليهم    ) تعدلوا فيهم بالإحسان والبر ( إن الله يحب المقسطين    ) قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في خزاعة  كانوا قد صالحوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على أن لا يقاتلوه ولا يعينوا عليه أحدا فرخص الله في برهم .   [ ص: 96 ] 

وقال عبد الله بن الزبير    : نزلت في أسماء بنت أبي بكر  وذلك أن أمها قتيلة بنت عبد العزى  قدمت عليها المدينة  بهدايا ضبابا وأقطا وسمنا وهي مشركة فقالت أسماء      : لا أقبل منك هدية ولا تدخلي علي بيتي حتى أستأذن رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - فسألت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأنزل الله هذه  الآية  فأمرها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن تدخلها منزلها وتقبل  هديتها  وتكرمها وتحسن إليها . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا قتيبة  حدثنا حاتم  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر  رضي الله عنهما قالت : قدمت علي أمي وهي مشركة في عهد قريش  إذ   عاهدوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ومدتهم مع أبيها فاستفتيت رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقلت : يا رسول الله إن أمي قدمت علي وهي   راغبة أفأصلها قال : صليها . 

 وروي عن ابن عيينة  قال : فأنزل الله فيها " لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين    " . ثم ذكر الذين نهاهم عن صلتهم فقال : ( إنما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا على إخراجكم    ) .
( إنما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا على إخراجكم أن تولوهم ومن يتولهم فأولئك هم الظالمون    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( إنما ينهاكم الله عن الذين قاتلوكم في الدين وأخرجوكم من دياركم وظاهروا على إخراجكم    ) وهم مشركو مكة    ( أن تولوهم ومن يتولهم فأولئك هم الظالمون    ) .
( يا  أيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات  فامتحنوهن الله أعلم  بإيمانهن فإن علمتموهن مؤمنات فلا ترجعوهن إلى الكفار  لا هن حل لهم ولا هم  يحلون لهن وآتوهم ما أنفقوا ولا جناح عليكم أن  تنكحوهن إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن  ولا تمسكوا بعصم الكوافر واسألوا ما أنفقتم  وليسألوا ما أنفقوا ذلكم حكم  الله يحكم بينكم والله عليم حكيم    ( 10 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن    ) الآية . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا يحيى بن بكير  حدثنا الليث  عن عقيل  عن ابن شهاب  أخبرني عروة بن الزبير  أنه سمع مروان   والمسور بن مخرمة  يخبران عن أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالا لما كاتب  سهيل بن عمرو  يومئذ كان فيما اشترط  سهيل بن عمرو  على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أنه لا يأتيك منا أحد - وإن   [ ص: 97 ] كان على دينك - إلا رددته إلينا وخليت بيننا وبينه . فكره المؤمنون ذلك وأبي سهيل  إلا ذلك فكاتبه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ذلك فرد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يومئذ  أبا جندل  إلى أبيه  سهيل بن عمرو  ولم يأته أحد من الرجال إلا رده في تلك المدة وإن كان مسلما وجاءت المؤمنات مهاجرات وكانت أم كلثوم بنت عقبة بن أبي معيط  ممن   خرج إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يومئذ مهاجرة وهي عاتق فجاء   أهلها يسألون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يرجعها إليهم فلم يرجعها   إليهم لما أنزل الله فيهن : " إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن الله أعلم بإيمانهن    " إلى " ولا هم يحلون لهن    "*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (403)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الصَّفِّ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
الاية 1 إلى الاية 14
*
*
*
*

 قال عروة  فأخبرتني عائشة  رضي الله تعالى عنها : أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يمتحنهن بهذه الآية : " يا أيها النبي إذا جاءك المؤمنات    " إلى قوله : " غفور رحيم    " . 

 قال عروة    : قالت عائشة  رضي   الله عنها : فمن أقرت بهذا الشرط منهن قال لها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - قد بايعتك كلاما يكلمها به والله ما مست يده يد امرأة قط في   المبايعة ما بايعهن إلا بقوله . 

قال ابن عباس    : أقبل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معتمرا حتى إذا كان بالحديبية  صالحه مشركو مكة  على أن من أتاه من أهل مكة  رده إليهم ومن أتى أهل مكة  من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يردوه إليه وكتبوا بذلك كتابا وختموا عليه فجاءت سبيعة بنت الحارث الأسلمية  مسلمة بعد الفراغ من الكتاب فأقبل زوجها مسافر من بني مخزوم    - وقال مقاتل  هو : صيفي بن الراهب    - في طلبها وكان كافرا فقال : يا محمد  رد علي امرأتي فإنك قد شرطت أن ترد علينا من أتاك منا وهذه طية الكتاب لم تجف بعد فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات    " من دار الكفر إلى دار الإسلام ( فامتحنوهن    )   [ ص: 98 ] 

 قال ابن عباس    :  امتحانها : أن تستحلف ما  خرجت لبغض زوجها ولا عشقا لرجل من المسلمين ولا  رغبة عن أرض إلى أرض ولا  لحدث أحدثته ولا لالتماس دنيا وما خرجت إلا رغبة  في الإسلام وحبا لله  ولرسوله . 

 قال فاستحلفها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على ذلك فحلفت فلم يردها وأعطى زوجها مهرها وما أنفق عليها فتزوجها  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه وكان يرد من جاءه من الرجال ويحبس من جاءه من النساء بعد الامتحان ويعطي أزواجهن مهورهن . 

  ( الله أعلم بإيمانهن    ) [ أي هذا الامتحان لكم والله أعلم بهن ] ( فإن علمتموهن مؤمنات فلا ترجعوهن إلى الكفار لا هن حل لهم ولا هم يحلون لهن    ) ما أحل الله مؤمنة لكافر ( وآتوهم ) يعني أزواجهن الكفار ( ما أنفقوا ) عليهن يعني المهر الذي دفعوا إليهن ( ولا جناح عليكم أن تنكحوهن إذا آتيتموهن أجورهن    ) أي مهورهن أباح الله نكاحهن للمسلمين وإن كان لهن أزواج في دار الكفر لأن الإسلام فرق بينهن وبين أزواجهن الكفار ( ولا تمسكوا    ) [ قرأ أبو عمرو  ويعقوب    : بالتشديد والآخرون : بالتخفيف من الإمساك ] ( بعصم الكوافر    ) " والعصم " : جمع العصمة وهي ما يعتصم به من العقد والنسب . " والكوافر " : جمع الكافرة . 

 نهى الله المؤمنين عن المقام على نكاح المشركات يقول : من كانت له امرأة كافرة بمكة  فلا يعتد بها فقد انقطعت عصمة الزوجية بينهما . 

قال الزهري    : فلما نزلت هذه الآية طلق  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه امرأتين كانتا له بمكة  مشركتين : قريبة بنت أبي أمية بن المغيرة  فتزوجها بعده  معاوية بن أبي سفيان  وهما على شركهما بمكة  والأخرى أم كلثوم بنت عمرو بن جرول الخزاعية  أم ابنه عبد الله بن عمر  فتزوجها أبو جهم بن حذافة بن غانم  وهما على شركهما . وكانت أروى بنت ربيعة بن الحارث بن عبد المطلب  تحت  طلحة بن عبيد الله  فهاجر طلحة  وهي بمكة  على دين قومها ففرق الإسلام بينهما فتزوجها في الإسلام  خالد بن سعيد بن العاص بن أمية    . 

 قال الشعبي    : وكانت  زينب بنت رسول الله    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - امرأة  أبي العاص بن الربيع  أسلمت ولحقت   [ ص: 99 ] بالنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأقام أبو العاص  بمكة  مشركا ثم أتى المدينة  فأسلم فردها عليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - 

   ( واسألوا ) أيها المؤمنون ( ما أنفقتم ) أي : إن لحقت امرأة  منكم  بالمشركين مرتدة فاسألوا ما أنفقتم من المهر إذا منعوها ممن تزوجها  منهم (  وليسألوا ) يعني : المشركين الذين لحقت أزواجهم بكم ( ما أنفقوا )  من المهر  ممن تزوجها منكم ( ذلكم حكم الله يحكم بينكم والله عليم حكيم    ) قال الزهري    : لولا الهدنة والعهد الذي كان بين رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبين قريش  يوم الحديبية  لأمسك   النساء ولم يرد الصداق وكذلك كان يصنع بمن جاءه من المسلمات قبل العهد   فلما نزلت هذه الآية أقر المؤمنون بحكم الله - عز وجل - وأدوا ما أمروا به   من نفقات المشركين على نسائهم وأبى المشركون أن يقروا بحكم الله فيما  أمروا  به من أداء نفقات المسلمين [ على نسائهم ] فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : (  وإن  فاتكم )   .
( وإن فاتكم شيء من أزواجكم إلى الكفار فعاقبتم فآتوا الذين ذهبت أزواجهم مثل ما أنفقوا واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وإن فاتكم    ) أيها المؤمنون ( شيء من أزواجكم إلى الكفار      ) فلحقن بهم مرتدات ( فعاقبتم ) قال المفسرون : معناه غنمتم أي غزوتم   فأصبتم من الكفار عقبى وهي الغنيمة وقيل : ظهرتم وكانت العاقبة لكم وقيل :   أصبتموهم في القتال بعقوبة حتى غنمتم قرأ حميد الأعرج    " فعقبتم " بالتشديد وقرأ الزهري    : " فعقبتم " خفيفة بغير ألف وقرأ مجاهد      " فأعقبتم " أي صنعتم بهم كما صنعوا بكم . وكلها لغات بمعنى واحد يقال :   عاقب وعقب وعقب وأعقب وتعقب وتعاقب واعتقب : إذا غنم . وقيل : " التعقيب "  :  غزوة بعد غزوة ( فآتوا الذين ذهبت أزواجهم    ) إلى الكفار منكم ( مثل ما أنفقوا    ) عليهن من الغنائم التي صارت في أيديكم من أموال الكفار . وقيل : فعاقبتم المرتدة بالقتل . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنه قال : لحق بالمشركين من نساء المؤمنين والمهاجرين ست نسوة : أم الحكم بنت أبي سفيان  وكانت تحت عياض بن شداد الفهري  وفاطمة بنت أبي أمية   [ ص: 100 ] بن المغيرة  أخت أم سلمة  كانت تحت  عمر بن الخطاب  فلما أراد عمر  أن يهاجر أبت وارتدت وبروع بنت عقبة  كانت تحت شماس بن عثمان  وعزة بنت عبد العزيز بن نضلة  وزوجها عمرو بن عبد ود  وهند بنت أبي جهل بن هشام  كانت تحت هشام بن العاص بن وائل  وأم كلثوم بنت جرول  كانت تحت  عمر بن الخطاب  فكلهن رجعن عن الإسلام فأعطى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أزواجهن مهور نسائهم من الغنيمة . 

  ( واتقوا الله الذي أنتم به مؤمنون    ) واختلف القول في أن رد مهر من أسلمت من النساء إلى أزواجهن كان واجبا أو مندوبا . 

 وأصله أن الصلح هل كان وقع على رد النساء ، فيه قولان : أحدهما أنه وقع   على رد الرجال والنساء جميعا لما روينا : أنه لا يأتيك منا أحد وإن كان على   دينك إلا رددته إلينا ثم صار الحكم في رد النساء منسوخا بقوله : " فلا ترجعوهن إلى الكفار    " فعلى هذه كان رد المهر واجبا . 

 والقول الآخر : أن الصلح لم يقع على رد النساء لأنه روي عن علي      : أنه لا يأتيك منا رجل وإن كان على دينك إلا رددته إلينا وذلك لأن  الرجل  لا يخشى عليه من الفتنة في الرد ما يخشى على المرأة من إصابة المشرك  إياها  وأنه لا يؤمن عليها الردة إذا خوفت وأكرهت عليها لضعف قلبها وقلة  هدايتها  إلى المخرج منها بإظهار كلمة الكفر مع التورية وإضمار الإيمان ولا  يخشى ذلك  على الرجل لقوته وهدايته إلى التقية فعلى هذا كان رد المهر  مندوبا .  واختلفوا في أنه هل يجب العمل به اليوم في رد المال إذا شرط في  معاقدة  الكفار فقال قوم : لا يجب وزعموا أن الآية منسوخة وهو قول عطاء  ومجاهد  وقتادة    . وقال قوم : هي غير منسوخة ويرد إليهم ما أنفقوا .
( يا  أيها النبي إذا جاءك المؤمنات يبايعنك على أن لا  يشركن بالله شيئا ولا  يسرقن ولا يزنين ولا يقتلن أولادهن ولا يأتين ببهتان  يفترينه بين أيديهن  وأرجلهن ولا يعصينك في معروف فبايعهن واستغفر لهن  الله إن الله غفور رحيم    ( 12 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها النبي إذا جاءك المؤمنات يبايعنك    ) الآية . وذلك يوم فتح مكة  لما فرغ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من بيعة الرجال وهو على الصفا   وعمر بن الخطاب  أسفل منه وهو يبايع النساء بأمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويبلغهن عنه وهند بنت عتبة  امرأة أبي سفيان  متنقبة   متنكرة مع النساء خوفا من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يعرفها   فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أبايعكن على أن لا تشركن بالله   [  ص: 101 ] شيئا فرفعت هند  رأسها   وقالت : والله إنك لتأخذ علينا أمرا ما رأيناك أخذته على الرجال وبايع   الرجال يومئذ على الإسلام والجهاد فقط فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - "   ولا يسرقن " فقالت هند    : إن أبا سفيان  رجل شحيح وإني أصبت من ماله هنات فلا أدري أيحل لي أم لا فقال أبو سفيان    : ما أصبت من شيء فيما مضى وفيما غبر فهو لك حلال فضحك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعرفها فقال لها : وإنك لهند بنت عتبة  قالت : نعم ، فاعف عما سلف عفا الله عنك فقال : " ولا يزنين " فقالت هند    : أو تزني الحرة فقال : " ولا يقتلن أولادهن    " فقالت هند    : ربيناهن صغارا وقتلتموهم كبارا فأنتم وهم أعلم وكان ابنها حنظلة بن أبي سفيان  قد قتل يوم بدر  فضحك عمر  رضي الله عنه حتى استلقى وتبسم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " ولا يأتين ببهتان يفترينه بين أيديهن وأرجلهن    " - وهي أن تقذف ولدا على زوجها ليس منه - قالت هند    : والله إن البهتان لقبيح وما تأمرنا إلا بالرشد ومكارم الأخلاق فقال : " ولا يعصينك في معروف    " قالت هند    : ما جلسنا مجلسنا هذا وفي أنفسنا أن نعصيك في شيء . فأقر النسوة بما أخذ عليهن 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ولا يقتلن أولادهن    ) أراد وأد البنات الذي كان يفعله أهل الجاهلية قوله ( ولا يأتين ببهتان يفترينه بين أيديهن وأرجلهن      ) ليس المراد منه نهيهن عن الزنا لأن النهي عن الزنا قد تقدم ذكره بل   المراد منه أن تلتقط مولودا وتقول لزوجها هذا ولدي منك فهو البهتان المفترى   بين أيديهن وأرجلهن لأن الولد إذا وضعته الأم سقط بين يديها ورجليها .   قوله ( ولا يعصينك في معروف    ) أي في كل أمر وافق طاعة الله . قال  بكر بن عبد الله المزني    : في كل أمر فيه رشدهن . وقال مجاهد    : لا تخلو المرأة بالرجال . وقال  سعيد بن المسيب  والكلبي   وعبد الرحمن بن زيد    : هو النهي عن النوح والدعاء بالويل وتمزيق الثوب وحلق الشعر ونتفه وخمش الوجه ولا تحدث المرأة الرجال إلا ذا محرم ولا تخلو برجل غير ذي محرم ولا تسافر إلا مع ذي محرم . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا   [ ص: 102 ]  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا أبو معمر  حدثنا عبد الوارث  حدثنا أيوب  عن  حفصة بنت سيرين  عن أم عطية  قالت : بايعنا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقرأ علينا " أن لا يشركن بالله شيئا      " ونهانا عن النياحة فقبضت امرأة يدها فقالت : أسعدتني فلانة أريد أن   أجزيها فما قال لها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - شيئا فانطلقت ورجعت   وبايعها 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن الحسين الدينوري  حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن إسحاق  حدثنا أبو يعلى الموصلي  حدثنا هدبة بن خالد  حدثنا أبان بن يزيد  حدثنا  يحيى بن أبي كثير  أن زيدا  حدثه أن أبا سلام  حدثه أن أبا مالك الأشعري  حدثه أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أربع في أمتي من أمر الجاهلية لا يتركونهن : الفخر في الأحساب والطعن في الأنساب والاستسقاء بالنجوم والنياحة   "   . وقال :   " النائحة إذا لم تتب قبل موتها تقوم يوم القيامة وعليها سربال من قطران ودرع من جرب 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثنا عمرو بن حفص  حدثنا أبي أخبرنا الأعمش  عن عبد الله بن مرة  عن مسروق  عن عبد الله  قال : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ليس منا من ضرب الخدود وشق الجيوب ودعا بدعوى الجاهلية " قوله : ( فبايعهن ) يعني إذا بايعنك فبايعهن ( واستغفر لهن الله إن الله غفور رحيم    ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  حدثني محمود  حدثنا عبد الرزاق  أخبرنا معمر  عن الزهري  عن عروة  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يبايع النساء بالكلام بهذه الآية : " لا يشركن بالله شيئا    " قالت : وما مست يد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يد امرأة إلا امرأة يملكها 

أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله بن   [ ص: 103 ] حمدون  أخبرنا مكي بن عبدان  حدثنا  عبد الرحمن بن بشر  حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن محمد بن المنكدر  سمع أميمة بنت رقية  تقول : بايعت   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في نسوة فقال لنا : فيما استطعتن  وأطقتن  فقلت : رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أرحم بنا من أنفسنا ، قلت  : يا  رسول الله بايعنا قال سفيان    : يعني صافحنا فقال : " إني لا أصافح النساء إنما قولي لامرأة كقولي لمائة امرأة " . 
( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم قد يئسوا من الآخرة كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب القبور    ( 13 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتولوا قوما غضب الله عليهم      ) وهم اليهود وذلك أن أناسا من فقراء المسلمين كانوا يخبرون اليهود  أخبار  المسلمين يتوصلون إليهم بذلك فيصيبون من ثمارهم فنهاهم الله عن ذلك (  قد يئسوا    ) يعني هؤلاء اليهود ( من الآخرة ) بأن يكون لهم فيها ثواب وخير ( كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب القبور    ) أي : كما يئس الكفار الذين ماتوا وصاروا في القبور من أن يكون لهم حظ وثواب في الآخرة . قال مجاهد    : الكفار حين دخلوا قبورهم أيسوا من رحمة الله . قال سعيد بن جبير    : يئسوا من الآخرة كما يئس الكفار الذين ماتوا فعاينوا الآخرة . وقيل : كما يئس الكفار من أصحاب القبور أن يرجعوا إليهم .
 سُورَةُ الصَّفِّ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ    ( 1 ) يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ    ( 2 ) كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( سَبَّحَ  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ  الْحَكِيمُ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا  تَفْعَلُونَ    ) قَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ :  إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  قَالُوا : لَوْ عَلِمْنَا أَحَبَّ الْأَعْمَالِ  إِلَى اللَّهِ - عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ - لَعَمِلْنَاهُ وَلِبَذَلْنَا فِيهِ  أَمْوَالَنَا وَأَنْفُسَنَا .  فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ صَفًّا    " فَابْتُلُوا بِذَلِكَ يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ فَوَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى " لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ    " 

 وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ    : لَمَّا أَخْبَرَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى رَسُولَهُ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِثَوَابِ شُهَدَاءِ بَدْرٍ    [ قَالَتِ الصَّحَابَةُ ] لَئِنْ لَقِينَا بَعْدَهُ قِتَالًا لِنُفْرِغَنَّ فِيهِ وُسْعَنَا فَفَرُّوا يَوْمَ أُحُدٍ  فَعَيَّرَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي [ شَأْنِ ] الْقِتَالِ كَانَ الرَّجُلُ يَقُولُ : قَاتَلْتُ وَلَمْ يُقَاتِلْ   [ ص: 108 ] وَطَعَنْتُ وَلَمْ يَطْعَنْ وَضَرَبْتُ وَلَمْ يَضْرِبْ فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ قَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ  كَانُوا يَعِدُونَ النَّصْرَ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَهُمْ كَاذِبُونَ ( كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا      ) فِي مَوْضِعِ الرَّفْعِ فَهُوَ كَقَوْلِكَ : بِئْسَ رَجُلًا أَخُوكَ   وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : أَيْ عَظُمَ ذَلِكَ فِي الْمَقْتِ وَالْبُغْضِ  عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ أَيْ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبْغِضُ بُغْضًا شَدِيدًا أَنْ  تَقُولُوا (  مَا لَا تَفْعَلُونَ    ) أَنْ تَعِدُوا مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ شَيْئًا ثُمَّ لَمْ تُوَّفُوا بِهِ .
( إن الله يحب الذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفا كأنهم بنيان مرصوص    ( 4 ) وإذ قال موسى لقومه يا قوم لم تؤذونني وقد تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم فلما زاغوا أزاغ الله قلوبهم والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( إن الله يحب الذين يقاتلون في سبيله صفا    ) أي يصفون أنفسهم عند القتال صفا ولا يزولون عن أماكنهم ( كأنهم بنيان مرصوص    ) قد رص بعضه ببعض [ أي ألزق بعضه ببعض ] وأحكم فليس فيه فرجة ولا خلل . وقيل كالرصاص . ( وإذ قال موسى لقومه    ) من بني إسرائيل : ( يا قوم لم تؤذونني    ) وذلك حين رموه بالأدرة ( وقد تعلمون أني رسول الله إليكم    ) والرسول يعظم [ ويكرم ] ويحترم ( فلما زاغوا ) عدلوا عن الحق ( أزاغ الله قلوبهم    ) أمالها عن الحق يعني أنهم لما تركوا الحق بإيذاء نبيهم أمال الله قلوبهم عن الحق ( والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين    ) قال الزجاج    : يعني لا يهدي من سبق في علمه أنه فاسق .
( وإذ  قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله  إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي  من التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد  فلما جاءهم بالبينات قالوا  هذا سحر مبين    ( 6 ) ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب وهو يدعى إلى الإسلام والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين    ( 7 ) يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم والله متم نوره ولو كره الكافرون    ( 8 ) هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون    ( 9 ) يا أيها الذين آمنوا هل أدلكم على تجارة تنجيكم من عذاب أليم    ( 10 ) تؤمنون بالله ورسوله وتجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالكم وأنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون    ( 11 ) يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ومساكن طيبة في جنات عدن ذلك الفوز العظيم    ( 12 ) ) 

 ( وإذ قال عيسى ابن مريم يا بني إسرائيل إني رسول الله إليكم مصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ومبشرا برسول يأتي من بعدي اسمه أحمد    ) والألف فيه للمبالغة في الحمد وله وجهان :   [ ص:  109 ] أحدهما  : أنه مبالغة من الفاعل أي الأنبياء كلهم حمادون لله - عز  وجل - وهو أكثر  حمدا لله من غيره والثاني : أنه مبالغة في المفعول أي  الأنبياء كلهم  محمودون لما فيهم من الخصال الحميدة وهو [ أكثرهم مبالغة ]  وأجمع للفضائل  والمحاسن التي يحمد بها . ( فلما جاءهم بالبينات قالوا هذا سحر مبين    ) . 

 ( ومن  أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب وهو يدعى إلى  الإسلام والله لا يهدي القوم  الظالمين يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم  والله متم نوره ولو كره  الكافرون    ) . 

 ( هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون    ) . ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا هل أدلكم على تجارة تنجيكم    ) . قرأ ابن عامر    " تنجيكم " بالتشديد والآخرون بالتخفيف ( من عذاب أليم      ) . نزل هذا حين قالوا : لو نعلم أي الأعمال أحب إلى الله - عز وجل -   لعملناه وجعل ذلك بمنزلة التجارة لأنهم يربحون بها رضا الله ونيل جنته   والنجاة من النار . ثم بين تلك التجارة فقال : 

 ( تؤمنون  بالله ورسوله وتجاهدون في سبيل الله  بأموالكم وأنفسكم ذلكم خير لكم إن  كنتم تعلمون يغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويدخلكم  جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ومساكن  طيبة في جنات عدن ذلك الفوز العظيم    ) .
[ ص: 110 ]   ( وأخرى تحبونها نصر من الله وفتح قريب وبشر المؤمنين    ( 13 ) يا   أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا أنصار الله كما قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين من   أنصاري إلى الله قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله فآمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل   وكفرت طائفة فأيدنا الذين آمنوا على عدوهم فأصبحوا ظاهرين    ( 14 ) 
( وأخرى تحبونها    ) . أي : ولكم خصلة أخرى في العاجل مع ثواب الآخرة تحبونها وتلك الخصلة : ( نصر من الله وفتح قريب    ) . قال الكلبي    : هو النصر على قريش  وفتح مكة    . وقال عطاء    : يريد فتح فارس  والروم    . ( وبشر المؤمنين    ) . يا محمد  بالنصر في الدنيا والجنة في الآخرة . ثم حضهم على نصر الدين وجهاد المخالفين فقال : ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا كونوا أنصار الله    ) . قرأ أهل الحجاز  وأبو عمرو    : " أنصارا " بالتنوين " لله " بلام الإضافة وقرأ الآخرون : " أنصار الله " مضافا لقوله : " نحن أنصار الله    " . 

 ( كما قال عيسى ابن مريم للحواريين    ) . أي انصروا دين الله مثل نصرة الحواريين  لما قال لهم عيسى  عليه السلام : ( من أنصاري إلى الله    ) . أي : من ينصرني مع الله ( قال الحواريون نحن أنصار الله فآمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل وكفرت طائفة    ) . قال ابن عباس    : يعني في زمن عيسى  عليه   السلام وذلك أنه لما رفع تفرق قومه ثلاث فرق : فرقة قالوا : كان الله   فارتفع ، وفرقة قالوا : كان ابن الله فرفعه الله إليه وفرقة قالوا : كان   عبد الله ورسوله فرفعه إليه وهم المؤمنون واتبع كل فرقة منهم طائفة من   الناس فاقتتلوا فظهرت الفرقتان الكافرتان على المؤمنين حتى بعث الله محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فظهرت الفرقة المؤمنة على الكافرة فذلك قوله تعالى : ( فأيدنا الذين آمنوا على عدوهم فأصبحوا ظاهرين    ) . عالين غالبين . وروى مغيرة  عن إبراهيم  قال : فأصبحت حجة من آمن بعيسى  ظاهرة بتصديق محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن عيسى  كلمة الله وروحه .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (404)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْجُمُعَةِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 1 إلى الاية 11*
*
*
*
*
*سُورَةُ الْجُمُعَةِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ    ( 1 ) هُوَ   الَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ   آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ  وَإِنْ  كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ    ( 2 ) وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ لَمَّا يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( يُسَبِّحُ  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي  الْأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ  الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ هُوَ الَّذِي  بَعَثَ فِي الْأُمِّيِّينَ    ) يَعْنِي الْعَرَبَ كَانَتْ أُمَّةً أُمِّيَّةً لَا تَكْتُبُ وَلَا تَقْرَأُ   ( رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ    ) يَعْنِي مُحَمَّدًا      - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - نَسَبُهُ نَسَبُهُمْ [   وَلِسَانُهُ لِسَانُهُمْ لِيَكُونَ أَبْلَغَ فِي إِقَامَةِ الْحُجَّةِ   عَلَيْهِمْ ] ( يَتْلُو  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ  وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا  مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ    ) أَيْ مَا كَانُوا قَبْلَ بِعْثَةِ الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ يَعْبُدُونَ الْأَوْثَانَ . ( وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ      ) وَفِي " آخَرِينَ " وَجْهَانِ مِنَ الْإِعْرَابِ : أَحَدُهُمَا   الْخَفْضُ ، عَلَى الرَّدِّ إِلَى الْأُمِّيِّينَ مَجَازُهُ : وَفِي   آخَرِينَ . وَالثَّانِي النَّصْبُ ، عَلَى الرَّدِّ إِلَى الْهَاءِ   وَالْمِيمِ فِي قَوْلِهِ " وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ " أَيْ : وَيُعَّلِمُ آخَرِينَ   مِنْهُمْ ، أَيْ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَدِينُونَ بِدِينِهِمْ ،   لِأَنَّهُمْ إِذَا أَسْلَمُوا صَارُوا مِنْهُمْ ، فَإِنَّ الْمُسْلِمِينَ   كُلَّهُمْ أُمَّةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاءُ فِيهِمْ ، فَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هُمُ الْعَجَمُ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عُمَرَ   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَرِوَايَةُ لَيْثٍ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ ،  وَالدَّلِيلُ عَلَيْهِ مَا : أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ الْمُعَلِّمُ الطُّوسِيُّ  بِهَا حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ   [ ص: 114 ] يَعْقُوبَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو النَّصْرِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ سُفْيَانَ ،  وَعَلِيُّ بْنُ طَيْفُورَ ،  وَأَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الثَّقَفِيُّ  قَالُوا : حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ ،  عَنْ ثَوْرٍ ،  عَنْ أَبِي الْغَيْثِ ،  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : كُنَّا   جُلُوسًا عِنْدَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِذْ   نَزَلَتْ سُورَةُ الْجُمُعَةِ ، فَلَمَّا قَرَأَ : " وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ   لَمَّا يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ " قَالَ رَجُلٌ : مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ يَا رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ ؟ فَلَمْ يُرَاجِعْهُ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - حَتَّى سَأَلَهُ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا قَالَ : وَفِينَا سَلْمَانُ الْفَارِسِيُّ  قَالَ : فَوَضَعَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَدَهُ عَلَى سَلْمَانَ ،  ثُمَّ قَالَ : " لَوْ كَانَ الْإِيمَانُ عِنْدَ الثُّرَيَّا لَنَالَهُ رِجَالٌ مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ   " 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطَّاهِرِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا جَدِّي عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْبَزَّارُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا الْعُذَافِرِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْحَاقُ الدَّبَرِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ ،  عَنْ جَعْفَرٍ الْجَزَرِيِّ  عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ الْأَصَمِّ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :     " لَوْ كَانَ الدِّينُ عِنْدَ الثُّرَيَّا لَذَهَبَ إِلَيْهِ رَجُلٌ ،   أَوْ قَالَ : رِجَالٌ ، مِنْ أَبْنَاءِ فَارِسَ حَتَّى يَتَنَاوَلُوهُ " وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    : هُمُ التَّابِعُونَ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ      : هُمْ جَمِيعُ مَنْ دَخَلَ فِي الْإِسْلَامِ بَعْدَ النَّبِيِّ -  صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَهِيَ   رِوَايَةُ [ ابْنُ ] أَبِي نَجِيحٍ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ    . قَوْلُهُ ( لَمَّا يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ      ) أَيْ [ لَمْ ] يُدْرِكُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ يَكُونُونَ بَعْدَهُمْ .   وَقِيلَ : " لَمَّا يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ " أَيْ فِي الْفَضْلِ  وَالسَّابِقَةِ  لِأَنَّ التَّابِعِينَ لَا يُدْرِكُونَ شَأْوَ  الصَّحَابَةِ . ( وَهُوَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ ) . 
( ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم    ( 4 ) مثل الذين حملوا التوراة ثم لم يحملوها كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا بئس مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآيات الله والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( ذلك فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء    ) يعني الإسلام والهداية . ( والله ذو الفضل العظيم    ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( مثل الذين حملوا التوراة    ) أي كلفوا القيام بها والعمل بما فيها ( ثم لم يحملوها    ) لم يعملوا بما فيها ولم يؤدوا حقها ( كمثل الحمار يحمل أسفارا    ) أي كتبا من   [ ص: 115 ] العلم ، واحدها سفر ، قال الفراء      : هي الكتب العظام يعني كما أن الحمار يحملها ولا يدري ما فيها ولا  ينتفع  بها كذلك اليهود يقرؤن التوراة ولا ينتفعون بها لأنهم خالفوا ما  فيها ( بئس مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآيات الله والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين    ) الذين ظلموا أنفسهم بتكذيب الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، يعني من سبق في علمه أنه لا يؤمن لا يهديهم .
( قل ياأيها الذين هادوا إن زعمتم أنكم أولياء لله من دون الناس فتمنوا الموت إن كنتم صادقين    ( 6 ) ولا يتمنونه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين    ( 7 ) قل إن الموت الذي تفرون منه فإنه ملاقيكم ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون    ( 8 ) ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله وذروا البيع ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( قل ياأيها الذين هادوا إن زعمتم أنكم أولياء لله من دون الناس    ) من دون محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأصحابه ( فتمنوا الموت    ) فادعوا بالموت على أنفسكم ( إن كنتم صادقين ) ، أنكم أبناء الله وأحباؤه فإن الموت هو الذي يوصلكم إليه . ( ولا   يتمنونه أبدا بما قدمت أيديهم والله عليم بالظالمين قل إن الموت الذي   تفرون منه فإنه ملاقيكم ثم تردون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم   تعملون    ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إذا نودي للصلاة من يوم الجمعة      ) أي في يوم الجمعة كقوله : " أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أي في الأرض "  [  أي في الأرض ] وأراد بهذا النداء الأذان عند قعود الإمام على المنبر   للخطبة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا آدم ،  حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب ،  عن الزهري  عن السائب بن يزيد  قال : كان النداء يوم الجمعة أوله إذا جلس الإمام على المنبر على عهد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأبي بكر  وعمر ،  فلما كان عثمان  وكثر الناس زاد النداء الثاني على الزوراء  [ ص: 116 ] قرأ الأعمش    : " من يوم الجمعة " بسكون الميم ، وقرأ العامة بضمها . 

 واختلفوا في تسمية هذا اليوم جمعة ، منهم من قال : لأن الله تعالى جمع فيه خلق آدم  عليه   السلام . وقيل : لأن الله تعالى فرغ من خلق الأشياء فاجتمعت فيه  المخلوقات  . وقيل : لاجتماع الجماعات فيه . وقيل : لاجتماع الناس فيها  للصلاة . 

 وقيل : أول من سماها جمعة كعب بن لؤي  قال أبو سلمة    : أول من قال " أما بعد " كعب بن لؤي  وكان أول من سمى الجمعة جمعة ، وكان يقال له يوم العروبة . 

 وعن ابن سيرين  قال : جمع أهل المدينة  قبل أن يقدم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة    . وقبل أن ينزل الجمعة وهم الذين سموها الجمعة . وقالوا : لليهود  يوم يجتمعون فيه كل سبعة أيام ، وللنصارى  يوم ، فهلم فلنجعل يوما نجتمع فيه ، فنذكر الله ونصلي فيه ، فقالوا : يوم السبت لليهود ،  ويوم الأحد للنصارى ،  فاجعلوه يوم العروبة ، فاجتمعوا إلى أسعد بن زرارة  فصلى بهم ركعتين وذكرهم فسموه يوم الجمعة ، ثم أنزل الله - عز وجل - في ذلك بعد . 

 وروي عن عبد الرحمن بن كعب بن مالك  عن أبيه كعب ،  أنه كان إذا سمع النداء يوم الجمعة ترحم  لأسعد بن زرارة ،  فقلت له : إذا سمعت النداء ترحمت لأسعد بن زرارة ؟  قال   : لأنه أول من جمع بنا في هزم النبيت من حرة بني بياضة في بقيع يقال له   بقيع الخضمات ، قلت له : كم كنتم يومئذ ؟ قال : أربعون وأول جمعة جمعها   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأصحابه على ما ذكر أهل السير : أن النبي   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما قدم المدينة  مهاجرا نزل قباء على بني عمرو بن عوف ،  وذلك   يوم الاثنين لثنتي عشرة [ ليلة ] خلت من شهر ربيع الأول حين امتد الضحى ،   فأقام بقباء يوم الاثنين والثلاثاء والأربعاء ويوم الخميس ، وأسس مسجدهم ،   ثم خرج من بين أظهرهم يوم الجمعة عامدا المدينة ، فأدركته صلاة الجمعة في  بني سالم بن عوف  في بطن واد لهم ، وقد اتخذ اليوم في ذلك الموضع مسجدا ، فجمع هناك وخطب   [ ص: 117 ] 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله     )  أي : فامضوا إليه واعملوا له ، وليس المراد من السعي الإسراع ، إنما   المراد منها العمل والفعل ، كما قال : " وإذا تولى سعى في الأرض " ( البقرة   - 205 ) وقال : " إن سعيكم لشتى " ( الليل - 4 ) . 

 وكان  عمر بن الخطاب  يقرأ : فامضوا إلى ذكر الله ، وكذلك هي في قراءة  عبد الله بن مسعود    . وقال الحسن    : أما والله ما هو بالسعي على الأقدام ، ولقد نهوا أن يأتوا الصلاة إلا وعليهم السكينة والوقار ، ولكن بالقلوب والنية والخشوع 

وقال قتادة  في  هذه الآية : " فاسعوا إلى  ذكر الله " قال : فالسعي أن تسعى بقلبك وعملك  وهو المشي إليها وكان يتأول  قوله : " فلما بلغ معه السعي " ( الصافات - 102  ) يقول فلما مشى معه . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو [ علي ] الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أخبرنا محمد بن أحمد بن معقل الميداني ،  حدثنا محمد بن يحيى ،  حدثنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر ،  عن الزهري  عن ابن المسيب ،  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إذا أقيمت الصلاة فلا تأتوها تسعون ، ولكن ائتوها تمشون وعليكم السكينة   [ والوقار ] فما أدركتم فصلوا وما فاتكم فأتموها " قوله ( إلى ذكر الله    ) أي إلى الصلاة ، وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : " فاسعوا إلى ذكر الله " قال هو موعظة الإمام   ( وذروا البيع    ) يعني البيع والشراء لأن اسم البيع يتناولهما جميعا . وإنما يحرم البيع والشراء عند الأذان الثاني وقال الزهري    : عند خروج الإمام . وقال الضحاك    : إذا زالت الشمس حرم البيع والشراء ( ذلكم ) الذي ذكرت من حضور الجمعة وترك البيع ، ( خير لكم ) من المبايعة ( إن كنتم تعلمون ) مصالح أنفسكم .   [ ص: 118 ] واعلم أن صلاة الجمعة من فروض الأعيان ، فتجب على كل من جمع العقل ، والبلوغ ، والحرية والذكورة والإقامة إذا لم يكن له عذر . ومن تركها استحق الوعيد . 

 وأما الصبي والمجنون فلا جمعة عليهما ، لأنهما ليسا من أهل أن يلزمهما فرض الأبدان لنقصان أبدانهما ، ولا جمعة على النساء بالاتفاق : 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد ،  حدثني سلمة بن عبد الله الخطمي  عن محمد بن كعب  أنه سمع رجلا من بني وائل يقول : قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " تجب الجمعة على كل مسلم إلا امرأة أو صبيا أو مملوكا " وذهب أكثرهم إلى أنه لا جمعة على العبيد   . وقال الحسن  وقتادة   والأوزاعي    : تجب على العبد المخارج ، ولا تجب على المسافر عند الأكثرين . 

 وقال  النخعي   والزهري    : تجب على المسافر إذا سمع النداء ، وكل من له عذر من مرض أو تعهد مريض أو خوف ، جاز له ترك الجمعة ، وكذلك له تركها بعذر المطر والوحل . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل    [ حدثنا مسدد  حدثنا إسماعيل    ] أخبرني عبد الحميد صاحب الزيادي ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن الحارث بن عمر ،  حدثنا  محمد بن سيرين  قال ابن عباس  لمؤذنه   في يوم مطير : إذا قلت : أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله ، فلا تقل : حي على   الصلاة . قل : صلوا في بيوتكم . فكأن الناس استنكروا فقال : فعله من هو خير   مني إن الجمعة عزمة ، وإني كرهت أن أخرجكم فتمشوا في الطين والدحض   . 

 وكل من لا يجب عليه حضور الجمعة ، فإذا حضر وصلى مع الإمام [ الجمعة ] سقط   عنه فرض الظهر ، ولكن لا يكمل به عدد الجمعة إلا صاحب العذر ، فإنه إذا   حضر يكمل به العدد .   [ ص: 119 ] أخبرنا الإمام أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن حمويه السرخسي  في سنة إحدى وثمانين وثلثمائة ، أخبرنا عيسى بن عمر بن العباس السمرقندي ،  حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الدارمي السمرقندي ،  أخبرنا  يحيى بن حسان  حدثنا  معاوية بن سلام ،  أخبرني زيد بن سلام  أنه سمع أبا سلام  يقول حدثني الحكم بن مينا  أن ابن عمر  حدثه  وأبا هريرة  أنهما سمعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو على أعواد منبره : " لينتهين أقوام عن ودعهم الجمعات أو ليختمن الله على قلوبهم ثم ليكونن من الغافلين " 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي ،  حدثنا أبو العباس المحبوبي ،  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي ،  حدثنا علي بن خشرم  ، أخبرنا عيسى بن يونس ،  عن محمد بن عمرو  عن عبيدة بن سفيان ،  عن أبي الجعد يعني الضميري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من ترك الجمعة ثلاث مرات تهاونا بها طبع الله على قلبه " 

 واختلف أهل العلم في موضع إقامة الجمعة ، وفي العدد الذي تنعقد به الجمعة ،   وفي المسافة التي يجب أن يؤتى منها : أما الموضع : فذهب قوم إلى أن كل   قرية اجتمع فيها أربعون رجلا من أهل الكمال ، بأن يكونوا أحرارا عاقلين [   بالغين ] مقيمين لا يظعنون عنها شتاء ولا صيفا إلا ظعن حاجة ، تجب عليهم   إقامة الجمعة فيها . وهو قول عبيد الله بن عبد الله ،   وعمر بن عبد العزيز  وبه قال  الشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . وقالوا : لا تنعقد الجمعة بأقل من أربعين رجلا على هذه الصفة ، وشرط عمر بن عبد العزيز  مع عدد الأربعين أن يكون فيهم وال ، والوالي غير شرط عند  الشافعي    . وقال علي    : لا جمعة إلا في مصر جامع وهو قول أصحاب الرأي    . 

 ثم عند أبي حنيفة ،  رضي الله عنه تنعقد بأربعة ، والوالي شرط وقال الأوزاعي  وأبو يوسف    :   [ ص: 120 ] تنعقد بثلاثة إذا كان فيهم وال . وقال الحسن   وأبو ثور    : تنعقد باثنين كسائر الصلوات . وقال ربيعة    : تنعقد باثني عشر رجلا . والدليل على جواز إقامتها في القرى ما : أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى ،  أخبرنا  أبو عامر العقدي ،  حدثنا  إبراهيم بن طهمان ،  عن أبي حمزة الضبعي  عن ابن عباس  قال : إن أول جمعة جمعت بعد جمعة في مسجد رسول الله    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في مسجد عبد القيس  بجواثى  من البحرين  

 وإذا كان الرجل مقيما في قرية لا تقام فيها الجمعة ، أو كان مقيما في برية ، فذهب قوم إلى أنه إن كان يبلغهم النداء من موضع الجمعة يلزمهم حضور الجمعة ، وإن كان لا يبلغهم النداء فلا جمعة عليهم . وهو قول  الشافعي  وأحمد  وإسحاق      . والشرط أن يبلغهم نداء مؤذن جهوري الصوت يؤذن في وقت تكون الأصوات فيه   هادئة والرياح ساكنة ، وكل قرية تكون في موضع الجمعة في القرب على هذا   القدر يجب على أهلها حضور الجمعة . 

 وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : تجب على كل من آواه المبيت . وقال الزهري    : تجب على من كان على ستة أميال . وقال ربيعة    : على أربعة أميال . وقال مالك   والليث    : على ثلاثة أميال . وقال أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه : لا جمعة على أهل السواد قريبة كانت القرية أو بعيدة . 

 وكل من تلزمه صلاة الجمعة لا يجوز له أن يسافر يوم الجمعة بعد الزوال قبل أن يصلي الجمعة ، وجوز أصحاب الرأي  أن يسافر بعد الزوال إذا كان يفارق البلد قبل خروج الوقت . 

 أما إذا سافر قبل الزوال بعد طلوع الفجر فيجوز   ، غير أنه يكره إلا أن يكون سفره سفر طاعة من حج أو غزو ، وذهب بعضهم إلى   أنه إذا أصبح يوم الجمعة مقيما فلا يسافر حتى يصلي الجمعة ، والدليل على   جوازه ما : 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس المحبوبي ،  أخبرنا أبو عيسى ،  حدثنا أحمد بن منيع ،  حدثنا أبو معاوية  عن الحجاج  عن الحكم  عن مقسم  عن ابن عباس  قال : بعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عبد الله بن رواحة  في   سرية فوافق ذلك يوم الجمعة ، فغدا أصحابه ، وقال : أتخلف فأصلي مع رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم ألحقهم ، فلما صلى مع النبي - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - رآه فقال : ما منعك أن تغدو مع أصحابك ؟ قال : أردت أن أصلي   معك ثم ألحقهم ، فقال : " لو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا   [ ص: 121 ] ما أدركت فضل غدوتهم " وروي أن  عمر بن الخطاب  رضي الله عنه سمع رجلا عليه هيئة السفر يقول : لولا أن اليوم يوم الجمعة لخرجت ، فقال عمر    : اخرج فإن الجمعة لا تحبس عن سفر 

 وقد ورد أخبار في سنن يوم الجمعة وفضله منها : ما أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد الفقيه ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك  عن  يزيد بن عبد الله بن الهاد ،  عن  محمد بن إبراهيم بن الحارث التيمي  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن  أبي هريرة  أنه قال : خرجت إلى [ الطور ] فلقيت كعب الأحبار ،  فجلست   معه فحدثني عن التوراة ، وحدثته عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،   فكان فيما حدثته أن قلت له : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :     " خير يوم طلعت عليه الشمس يوم الجمعة فيه خلق آدم ، وفيه أهبط وفيه تيب   عليه ، وفيه مات وفيه تقوم الساعة وما من دابة إلا وهي مصيخة يوم الجمعة  من  حين تصبح حين تطلع الشمس شفقا من الساعة إلا الجن والإنس وفيه ساعة لا   يصادفها عبد مسلم وهو يصلي يسأل الله شيئا إلا أعطاه إياه " قال كعب    : ذلك في كل سنة يوم ، فقلت : بل في كل جمعة ، قال : فقرأ كعب  التوراة فقال : صدق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . قال  أبو هريرة    : ثم لقيت  عبد الله بن سلام  فحدثته بمجلسي مع كعب الأحبار  وما حدثته في يوم الجمعة ، فقال  عبد الله بن سلام    : قد علمت أية ساعة هي ، هي آخر ساعة في يوم الجمعة ، قال  أبو هريرة    : وكيف تكون آخر ساعة في يوم الجمعة ! وقد قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا يصادفها عبد مسلم وهو يصلي   " وتلك ساعة لا يصلى فيها ؟ فقال  عبد الله بن سلام    : ألم يقل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من جلس مجلسا ينتظر الصلاة فهو في صلاة حتى يصليها ؟ قال  أبو هريرة    : بلى ، قال : فهو ذاك .   [ ص: 122 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك ،  عن نافع ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إذا جاء أحدكم الجمعة فليغتسل " 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  حدثنا محمد بن يوسف ،  أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا آدم ،  حدثنا ابن أبي ذئب ،  عن سعيد المقبري ،  أخبرني أبي عن عبد الله بن وديعة  عن سلمان الفارسي  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :     " لا يغتسل رجل يوم الجمعة ويتطهر ما استطاع من طهر ، ويدهن من دهنه ،  أو  يمس من طيب بيته ، ثم يخرج فلا يفرق بين اثنين ، ثم يصلي ما كتب له ،  ثم  ينصت إذا تكلم الإمام إلا غفر له ما بينه وبين الجمعة الأخرى "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  حدثنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  حدثنا أحمد بن خالد ،  حدثنا محمد بن إسحاق ،  عن محمد بن إبراهيم ،  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  وعن أبي أمامة  يعني سهل بن حنيف  حدثاه عن أبي سعيد  وعن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :     " من اغتسل يوم الجمعة واستن ومس من طيب إن كان عنده ولبس من أحسن ثيابه   ثم خرج حتى يأتي المسجد ، فلم يتخط رقاب الناس ثم ركع ما شاء الله أن  يركع ،  وأنصت إذا خرج الإمام كانت كفارة ما بينها وبين الجمعة التي كانت  قبلها " قال  أبو هريرة    : وزيادة ثلاثة أيام لأن الله تعالى يقول : " من جاء بالحسنة فله عشر أمثالها " ( الأنعام - 160 ) . 

 أخبرنا أبو طاهر عمر بن عبد العزيز القاشاني ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم بن جعفر الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد بن عمر اللؤلؤي ،  حدثنا  أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث السجستاني ،  حدثنا محمد بن حاتم الجرجرائي ،  حدثنا ابن المبارك  عن الأوزاعي ،  حدثني حسان بن عطية ،  حدثني أبو الأشعث الصنعاني ،  حدثني أوس بن أوس الثقفي  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :     " من غسل يوم الجمعة واغتسل ثم بكر وابتكر ومشى ولم يركب ، ودنا من   الإمام واستمع ، ولم يلغ كان له بكل خطوة عمل سنة أجر صيامها وقيامها "  [ ص: 123 ] أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا سفيان ،  عن الزهري  عن  سعيد بن المسيب ،  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :     " إذا كان يوم الجمعة كان على كل باب من أبواب المسجد ملائكة يكتبون   الناس على منازلهم الأول فالأول فإذا خرج الإمام طويت الصحف واستمعوا   الخطبة والمهجر إلى الصلاة كالمهدي بدنة ، ثم الذي يليه كالمهدي بقرة ، ثم   الذي يليه كالمهدي شاة ثم الذي يليه كالمهدي كبشا حتى ذكر الدجاجة والبيضة  "    .*

    __________________

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (405)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْمنافقون
مَدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 1 إلى الاية 11*
*
*
*
*
*( فإذا قضيت الصلاة فانتشروا في الأرض وابتغوا من فضل الله واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون    ( 10 ) وإذا رأوا تجارة أو لهوا انفضوا إليها وتركوك قائما قل ما عند الله خير من اللهو ومن التجارة والله خير الرازقين    ( 11 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( فإذا قضيت الصلاة فانتشروا في الأرض    ) أي إذا فرغ من الصلاة فانتشروا في الأرض للتجارة والتصرف في حوائجكم ( وابتغوا من فضل الله    ) يعني الرزق وهذا أمر إباحة ، كقوله : " وإذا حللتم فاصطادوا    " ( المائدة - 2 ) قال ابن عباس      : إن شئت فاخرج وإن شئت فاقعد وإن شئت فصل إلى العصر ، وقيل : فانتشروا   في الأرض ليس لطلب الدنيا ولكن لعيادة مريض وحضور جنازة وزيارة أخ في الله  .  وقال الحسن   وسعيد بن جبير  ومكحول    : " وابتغوا من فضل الله " هو طلب العلم . 

 ( واذكروا الله كثيرا لعلكم تفلحون    ) قوله - عز وجل - ( وإذا رأوا تجارة أو لهوا انفضوا إليها وتركوك قائما    ) الآية ، أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا حفص بن عمر ،  حدثنا  خالد بن عبد الله    [ أخبرنا حصين    ] عن  سالم بن أبي الجعد  وعن أبي سفيان  عن  جابر بن عبد الله  قال : أقبلت   عير يوم الجمعة ونحن مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فثار الناس إلا  اثني  عشر رجلا فأنزل الله : " وإذا رأوا تجارة أو لهوا انفضوا إليها "   .   [ ص: 124 ] 

 ويحتج بهذا الحديث من يرى   [ إقامة ] الجمعة باثني عشر رجلا   . وليس فيه بيان أنه أقام بهم الجمعة حتى يكون حجة لاشتراط هذا العدد . وقال ابن عباس  في رواية الكلبي    : لم يبق في المسجد إلا ثمانية رهط . 

 وقال الحسن  وأبو مالك    : أصاب أهل المدينة  جوع وغلاء سعر فقدم  دحية بن خليفة الكلبي  بتجارة زيت من الشام  والنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب يوم الجمعة ، فلما رأوه قاموا إليه بالبقيع  خشوا أن يسبقوا إليه ، فلم يبق مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا رهط منهم أبو بكر  وعمر  فنزلت هذه الآية ، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " والذي نفس محمد بيده لو تتابعتم حتى لا يبقى منكم أحد لسال بكم الوادي نارا " 

 وقال مقاتل    : بينا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب يوم الجمعة إذ قدم  دحية بن خليفة الكلبي  من الشام  بالتجارة ، وكان إذا قدم لم تبق بالمدينة  عاتق   إلا أتته ، وكان يقدم إذا قدم بكل ما يحتاج إليه من دقيق وبر وغيره ،   فينزل عند أحجار الزيت ، وهو مكان في سوق المدينة ، ثم يضرب بالطبل ليؤذن   الناس بقدومه فيخرج إليه الناس ليبتاعوا منه فقدم ذات جمعة وكان ذلك قبل أن   يسلم ورسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قائم على المنبر يخطب فخرج إليه   الناس فلم يبق في المسجد إلا اثنا عشر رجلا وامرأة ، فقال النبي - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - : " كم بقي في المسجد ؟ فقالوا : اثنا عشر رجلا وامرأة ،  فقال  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لولا هؤلاء لسومت لهم الحجارة من  السماء  " فأنزل الله هذه الآية وأراد باللهو الطبل . 

 وقيل : كانت العير إذا قدمت المدينة  استقبلوها بالطبل والتصفيق . وقوله : " انفضوا إليها " رد الكناية إلى التجارة لأنها أهم . وقال علقمة    : سئل عبد الله بن عمر    : أكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب قائما أو قاعدا ؟ قال : أما تقرأ " وتركوك قائما " . 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد ،  أخبرني  جعفر بن محمد  عن أبيه عن  جابر بن عبد الله    : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب يوم الجمعة خطبتين قائما يفصل بينهما بجلوس   .   [ ص: 125 ] 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا أبو بكر بن أبي شيبة ،  أخبرنا أبو الأحوص ،  عن سماك  عن  جابر بن سمرة  قال : كان للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خطبتان يجلس بينهما يقرأ القرآن ويذكر الناس 

 وبهذا الإسناد عن  جابر بن سمرة  قال : كنت أصلي مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فكانت صلاته قصدا وخطبته قصدا 

والخطبة فريضة في صلاة الجمعة ، ويجب أن يخطب قائما خطبتين ،   وأقل ما يقع عليه اسم الخطبة : أن يحمد الله ، ويصلي على النبي - صلى  الله  عليه وسلم - ويوصي بتقوى الله ، هذه الثلاثة فرض في الخطبتين جميعا ويجب أن يقرأ في الأولى آية من القرآن ، ويدعو للمؤمنين في الثانية ، فلو ترك واحدة من هذه الخمس لا تصح جمعته عند الشافعي وذهب أبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه إلى أنه لو أتى بتسبيحة أو تحميدة أو تكبيرة أجزأه . وهذا القدر لا يقع عليه اسم الخطبة ، وهو مأمور بالخطبة . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن يوسف بن محمد بن مامويه ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن زياد البصري  بمكة ،  حدثنا الحسن بن الصباح الزعفراني ،  حدثنا  عبد الوهاب بن عبد المجيد الثقفي  عن  جعفر بن محمد  عن أبيه عن عبيد الله بن أبي رافع  أن مروان  استخلف  أبا هريرة  على المدينة ،  فصلى بهم  أبو هريرة  الجمعة فقرأ سورة الجمعة في الركعة الأولى وفي الثانية : " إذا جاءك المنافقون    " ( المنافقون - 1 ) فقال عبيد الله    : فلما انصرفنا مشيت إلى جنبه فقلت له : لقد قرأت بسورتين سمعت  علي بن أبي طالب  يقرأ بهما في الصلاة ؟ فقال سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقرأ بهما 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن ضمرة بن سعيد المازني  عن عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن عتبة  أن الضحاك بن قيس  سأل النعمان بن بشير  ماذا كان يقرأ به رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يوم الجمعة على إثر سورة الجمعة ؟   [ ص: 126 ] فقال : كان يقرأ ب " هل أتاك حديث الغاشية "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان الضبي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد الجراحي ،  حدثنا أبو العباس المحبوبي ،  حدثنا أبو عيسى  حدثنا قتيبة ،  حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن إبراهيم بن محمد بن المنتشر  عن أبيه عن حبيب بن سالم  عن النعمان بن بشير  قال : كان   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقرأ في العيدين وفي الجمعة ب " سبح اسم  ربك  الأعلى " و " هل أتاك حديث الغاشية " وربما اجتمع في يوم واحد فيقرأ  بهما   . 

ولجواز الجمعة خمس شرائط    : الوقت وهو :  وقت الظهر ما بين زوال الشمس إلى دخول وقت العصر ، والعدد  والإمام والخطبة  ودار الإقامة فإذا فقد شرط من هذه الخمسة يجب أن يصلوها  ظهرا . . 

 ولا يجوز للإمام أن يبتدئ الخطبة قبل اجتماع العدد ، وهو عدد الأربعين عند  الشافعي  فلو   اجتمعوا وخطب بهم ثم انفضوا قبل افتتاح الصلاة أو انتقص واحد من العدد لا   يجوز أن يصلي بهم الجمعة ، بل يصلي الظهر ، ولو افتتح بهم الصلاة ثم  انفضوا  فأصح أقوال الشافعي أن بقاء الأربعين شرط إلى آخر الصلاة ، [ كما  أن بقاء  الوقت شرط إلى آخر الصلاة ] فلو انتقص واحد منهم قبل أن يسلم  الإمام يجب  على الباقين أن يصلوها أربعا . وفيه قول آخر : إن بقي معه  اثنان أتمها جمعة  . وقيل : إن بقي معه واحد أتمها جمعة ، وعند المزني إذا  نقصوا بعد ما صلى  الإمام بهم ركعة أتمها جمعة ، وإن بقي وحده فإن كان في  الركعة الأولى يتمها  أربعا وإن انتقص من العدد واحد ، وبه قال أبو حنيفة  في العدد الذي شرطه كالمسبوق إذا أدرك مع الإمام ركعة من الجمعة فإذا سلم الإمام أتمها جمعة وإن أدرك أقل من ركعة أتمها أربعا . . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( قل ما عند الله خير من اللهو ومن التجارة    ) أي ما عند الله من الثواب على الصلاة والثبات مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خير من اللهو ومن التجارة ( والله خير الرازقين    ) لأنه موجد الأرزاق فإياه فاسألوا ومنه فاطلبوا .
سورة المنافقون 

 مدنية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( إذا جاءك المنافقون قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله والله يعلم إنك لرسوله والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون    ( 1 ) اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة فصدوا عن سبيل الله إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون    ( 2 ) ذلك بأنهم آمنوا ثم كفروا فطبع على قلوبهم فهم لا يفقهون    ( 3 ) وإذا رأيتهم تعجبك أجسامهم وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم كأنهم خشب مسندة يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم هم العدو فاحذرهم قاتلهم الله أنى يؤفكون    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( إذا جاءك المنافقون    ) يعني عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  وأصحابه ، ( قالوا نشهد إنك لرسول الله والله يعلم إنك لرسوله والله يشهد إن المنافقين لكاذبون    ) لأنهم أضمروا خلاف ما أظهروا . ( اتخذوا أيمانهم جنة    ) سترة ، ( فصدوا عن سبيل الله    ) منعوا الناس عن الجهاد والإيمان بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 ( إنهم ساء ما كانوا يعملون    ) ( ذلك بأنهم آمنوا ) أقروا باللسان إذا رأوا المؤمنين ، ( ثم كفروا ) إذا خلوا إلى المشركين ، ( فطبع على قلوبهم    ) بالكفر ، ( فهم لا يفقهون    ) الإيمان . ( وإذا رأيتهم تعجبك أجسامهم ) يعني أن لهم أجساما ومناظر ، ( وإن يقولوا تسمع لقولهم    ) فتحسب أنه صدق ، قال  عبد الله بن عباس    : كان عبد الله بن أبي  جسيما فصيحا ذلق   [ ص: 130 ] اللسان ، فإذا قال سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قوله . ( كأنهم خشب مسندة    ) أشباح بلا أرواح وأجسام بلا أحلام . قرأ أبو عمرو   والكسائي    : " خشب " بسكون الشين ، وقرأ الباقون بضمها . 

 ( مسندة ) ممالة إلى جدار ، من قولهم : أسندت الشيء ، إذا أملته ،   والتثقيل للتكثير ، وأراد أنها ليست بأشجار تثمر ، ولكنها خشب مسندة إلى   حائط ، ( يحسبون كل صيحة عليهم     ) أي لا  يسمعون صوتا في العسكر بأن نادى مناد أو انفلتت دابة وأنشدت  ضالة ، إلا  ظنوا - من جبنهم وسوء ظنهم - أنهم يرادون بذلك ، وظنوا أنهم قد  أتوا ، لما  في قلوبهم من الرعب . 

 وقيل : ذلك لكونهم على وجل من أن ينزل الله فيهم أمرا يهتك أستارهم ويبيح دماءهم ثم قال : ( هم العدو    ) وهذا ابتداء وخبره ، ( فاحذرهم ) ولا تأمنهم ، ( قاتلهم الله    ) لعنهم الله ( أنى يؤفكون    ) يصرفون عن الحق . 
( وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله لووا رءوسهم ورأيتهم يصدون وهم مستكبرون    ( 5 ) سواء عليهم أأستغفرت لهم أم لم تستغفر لهم لن يغفر الله لهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله لووا رءوسهم    ) أي عطفوا وأعرضوا بوجوههم رغبة عن الاستغفار . قرأ نافع  ويعقوب    " لووا " بالتخفيف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد ، لأنهم فعلوه مرة بعد مرة . 

 ( ورأيتهم يصدون    ) يعرضون عما دعوا إليه ، ( وهم مستكبرون    ) متكبرون عن استغفار رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لهم . ( سواء عليهم أستغفرت لهم ) يا محمد  ، ( أم لم تستغفر لهم لن يغفر الله لهم إن الله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين    ) ذكر محمد بن إسحاق  وغيره عن جماعة ، من أصحاب السير أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بلغه : أن بني المصطلق  يجتمعون لحربه وقائدهم الحارث بن أبي ضرار أبو [ جويرة    ] زوج النبي   [ ص: 131 ]   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فلما سمع بهم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خرج إليهم حتى لقيهم على ماء من مياههم يقال له المريسيع  من ناحية قديد  إلى الساحل ، فتزاحف الناس واقتتلوا فهزم الله بني المصطلق  ،   وقتل من قتل منهم ، ونقل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أبناءهم   ونساءهم وأموالهم فأفاءها [ عليهم ] فبينما الناس على ذلك الماء إذ وردت   واردة الناس ومع  عمر بن الخطاب  أجير له من بني غفار  ، يقال له جهجاه بن سعيد الغفاري  يقود له فرسه فازدحم جهجاه  وسنان بن وبرة الجهني  ، حليف بني عوف بن الخزرج  ،   على [ ذلك ] الماء فاقتتلا فصرخ الجهني : يا معشر الأنصار ! وصرخ الغفاري  :  يا معشر المهاجرين ! وأعان جهجاها الغفاري رجل من المهاجرين يقال له  جعال ،  وكان فقيرا ، فغضب عبد الله بن أبي ابن سلول  وعنده رهط من قومه فيهم  زيد بن أرقم  ، غلام حديث السن ، فقال ابن أبي      : أفعلوها ؟ فقد نافرونا وكاثرونا في بلادنا ، والله ما مثلنا ومثلهم  إلا  كما قال القائل : سمن كلبك يأكلك ، أما والله لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة  ليخرجن   الأعز منها الأذل . يعني بالأعز نفسه وبالأذل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه   وسلم - . ثم أقبل على من حضره من قومه فقال : هذا ما فعلتم بأنفسكم ،   أحللتموهم بلادكم ، وقاسمتموهم أموالكم ، أما والله لو أمسكتم عن جعال   وذويه فضل الطعام لم يركبوا رقابكم ، ولتحولوا إلى غير بلادكم ، فلا تنفقوا   عليهم حتى ينفضوا من حول محمد  ، فقال  زيد بن أرقم    : أنت - والله - الذليل القليل المبغض في قومك ، محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في عز من الرحمن ومودة من المسلمين ، فقال عبد الله بن أبي    : اسكت ، فإنما كنت ألعب . قال : فمشى  زيد بن أرقم  إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - [ وذلك ] بعد فراغه من الغدو ، فأخبره الخبر ، وعنده  عمر بن الخطاب  ، فقال : دعني أضرب عنقه يا رسول الله قال : كيف يا عمر  إذا تحدث الناس أن محمدا  يقتل أصحابه ؟ ولكن أذن بالرحيل . وذلك في ساعة لم يكن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يرتحل فيها فارتحل الناس . 

 وأرسل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى عبد الله بن أبي  فأتاه فقال : أنت صاحب هذا الكلام الذي بلغني ؟ فقال عبد الله    : والذي أنزل عليك الكتاب ما قلت شيئا من ذلك ، وإن زيدا  لكاذب ، وكان عبد الله  في   قومه شريفا عظيما ، فقال من حضر من الأنصار من أصحابه : يا رسول الله عسى   أن يكون الغلام أوهم في حديثه ولم يحفظ ما قاله . فعذره النبي - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - وفشت الملامة في الأنصار  لزيد  ،   وكذبوه ، وقال له عمه [ وكان زيد معه ] ما أردت إلى أن كذبك رسول الله -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، والناس مقتوك ، وكان زيد يساير النبي - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - فاستحيا بعد ذلك أن يدنو من النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .   [  ص: 132 ] 

فلما استقل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وسار لقيه  أسيد بن حضير  فحياه بتحية النبوة وسلم عليه ، ثم قال : يا رسول الله لقد رحت في ساعة منكرة ما كنت تروح فيها . 

 فقال له رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أوما بلغك ما قال صاحبكم عبد الله بن أبي ؟  قال : وما قال ؟ قال : زعم إن رجع إلى المدينة  أخرج الأعز منها الأذل . فقال أسيد      : فأنت والله يا رسول الله تخرجه إن شئت ، هو والله الذليل وأنت العزيز ،   ثم قال : يا رسول الله ارفق به فوالله لقد جاء الله بك ، وإن قومه  لينظمون  له الخرز ليتوجوه فإنه ليرى أنك قد استلبته ملكا   . 

 وبلغ  عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي  ما كان من أمر أبيه فأتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال : يا رسول الله إنه بلغني أنك تريد قتلعبد الله بن أبي  ،   لما بلغك عنه ، فإن كنت فاعلا فمرني به ، فأنا أحمل إليك رأسه ، فوالله   لقد علمت الخزرج ما كان بها رجل أبر بوالديه مني ، وإني أخشى أن تأمر به   غيري فيقتله ، فلا تدعني نفسي أن أنظر إلى قاتل عبد الله بن أبي  يمشي في الناس فأقتله ، فأقتل مؤمنا بكافر ، فأدخل النار . 

 فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : بل نرفق به ونحسن صحبته ما بقي معنا . 

 قالوا : وسار رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يومهم ذلك حتى أمسى ،   وليلتهم حتى أصبح ، وصدر يومهم ذلك حتى آذتهم الشمس ، [ ثم نزل بالناس ]   فلم يكن إلا أن وجدوا مس الأرض فوقعوا نياما . وإنما فعل ذلك ليشغل الناس   عن الحديث الذي كان بالأمس من حديث عبد الله بن أبي    . 

 ثم راح بالناس حتى نزل [ على ماء ب ] الحجاز  فويق النقيع  ،   يقال له نقعا فهاجت ريح شديدة آذتهم وتخوفوها وضلت ناقة النبي - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - وذلك ليلا فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لا تخافوا فإنما هبت لموت عظيم من عظماء الكفار توفي بالمدينة  ، قيل : من هو ، قال : رفاعة بن زيد بن التابوت  ، فقال رجل من المنافقين : كيف يزعم أنه يعلم الغيب ولا يعلم مكان ناقته ؟ ألا يخبره الذي يأتيه بالوحي ! فأتاه جبريل  فأخبره   بقول المنافق وبمكان الناقة ، وأخبر بذلك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -  أصحابه ، وقال : ما أزعم أني أعلم الغيب وما أعلمه ، ولكن الله أخبرني   بقول المنافق وبمكان ناقتي ، هي في الشعب قد تعلق زمامها بشجرة فخرجوا   يسعون قبل الشعب فإذا هي كما قال ، فجاءوا بها وآمن ذلك المنافق   . 

 فلما قدموا المدينة  وجدوا رفاعة بن زيد بن التابوت  قد مات ذلك اليوم ، وكان من عظماء اليهود وكهفا للمنافقين ، فلما وافى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - المدينة ، قال  زيد بن أرقم    : جلست في البيت   [ ص: 133 ] لما بي من الهم والحياء ، فأنزل الله تعالى سورة المنافقين في تصديق زيد  وتكذيب عبد الله    . فلما نزلت أخذ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بأذن زيد  وقال : " يا زيد إن الله صدقك وأوفى بأذنك   " . 

 وكان عبد الله بن أبي  بقرب المدينة  ، فلما أراد أن يدخلها جاءه ابنه عبد الله بن عبد الله  حتى أناخ على مجامع طرق المدينة  ، فلما جاء عبد الله بن أبي  قال   : [ وراءك ، قال : ] مالك ويلك ؟ قال : لا والله لا تدخلها أبدا إلا بإذن   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ولتعلمن اليوم من الأعز من الأذل ،   فشكا عبد الله إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ما صنع ابنه ، فأرسل   إليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن خل عنه حتى يدخل ، فقال : أما   إذا جاء أمر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فنعم ، فدخل فلم يلبث إلا   أياما قلائل حتى اشتكى ومات . 

 قالوا : فلما نزلت الآية وبان كذب عبد الله بن أبي  قيل   له : يا أبا حباب إنه قد نزل فيك آي شداد فاذهب إلى رسول الله - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - يستغفر لك ، فلوى رأسه ثم قال : أمرتموني أن أؤمن فآمنت ،   وأمرتموني أن أعطي زكاة مالي فقد أعطيت فما بقي إلا أن أسجد لمحمد  فأنزل الله تعالى : " وإذا قيل لهم تعالوا يستغفر لكم رسول الله لووا رءوسهم    " الآية . ونزل : ( هم الذين يقولون لا تنفقوا على من عند رسول الله حتى ينفضوا    ) .
( هم الذين يقولون لا تنفقوا على من عند رسول الله حتى ينفضوا ولله خزائن السماوات والأرض ولكن المنافقين لا يفقهون    ( 7 ) يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين ولكن المنافقين لا يعلمون    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( هم الذين يقولون لا تنفقوا على من عند رسول الله حتى ينفضوا    ) يتفرقوا ، ( ولله خزائن السماوات والأرض    ) فلا يعطي أحد أحدا شيئا إلا بإذنه ولا يمنعه إلا بمشيئته ، ( ولكن المنافقين لا يفقهون    ) أن أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون . ( يقولون لئن رجعنا إلى المدينة    ) من غزوة بني المصطلق ، ( ليخرجن الأعز منها الأذل ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين    ) فعزة الله : قهره من دونه ، وعزة رسوله : إظهار دينه على الأديان كلها ، وعزة المؤمنين : نصر الله إياهم على أعدائهم . ( ولكن المنافقين لا يعلمون    ) ، ذلك ولو علموا ما قالوا هذه المقالة . 
[ ص: 134 ]   ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تلهكم أموالكم ولا أولادكم عن ذكر الله ومن يفعل ذلك فأولئك هم الخاسرون    ( 9 ) وأنفقوا من ما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتي أحدكم الموت فيقول رب لولا أخرتني إلى أجل قريب فأصدق وأكن من الصالحين    ( 10 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا لا تلهكم    ) ، لا تشغلكم ( أموالكم ولا أولادكم عن ذكر الله    ) ، قال المفسرون يعني الصلوات الخمس ، نظيره قوله : " لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله    " ( النور - 37 ( ومن يفعل ذلك    ) ، أي من شغله ماله وولده عن ذكر الله   ( فأولئك هم الخاسرون    ) . ( وأنفقوا من ما رزقناكم    ) ، قال ابن عباس : يريد زكاة الأموال ، ( من قبل أن يأتي أحدكم الموت    ) ، فيسأل الرجعة ، ( فيقول رب لولا أخرتني    ) ، هلا أخرتني أمهلتني . وقيل : " لا " صلة فيكون الكلام بمعنى التمني ، أي : لو أخرتني ، ( إلى أجل قريب فأصدق    ) ، فأتصدق وأزكي مالي ، ( وأكن من الصالحين    ) ، أي من المؤمنين . 

 نظيره قوله تعالى : " ومن صلح من آبائهم     " (  الرعد - 23 ) ( غافر - 8 ) ، هذا قول مقاتل وجماعة . وقالوا : نزلت  الآية  في المنافقين . وقيل : [ نزلت ] الآية في المؤمنين . 

 والمراد بالصلاح هنا : الحج . وروى الضحاك  ، وعطية  عن ابن عباس  قال   : ما من أحد يموت وكان له مال لم يؤد زكاته وأطاق الحج فلم يحج إلا سأل   الرجعة عند الموت   . وقرأ هذه الآية وقال : " وأكن من الصالحين " قرأ أبو عمرو    " وأكون " بالواو ونصب النون على جواب التمني وعلى لفظ فأصدق ، قال : إنما حذفت الواو من المصحف اختصارا . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : " وأكن " بالجزم عطفا على قوله " فأصدق " لو لم يكن فيه   الفاء ، لأنه لو لم يكن فيه فاء كان جزما . يعني : إن أخرتني أصدق وأكن ،   ولأنه مكتوب في المصحف بحذف الواو .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (406)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْتغابن
مَدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 1 إلى الاية 18*
*
*
*
*
*[ ص: 135 ]   ( ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها والله خبير بما تعملون    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( ولن يؤخر الله نفسا إذا جاء أجلها والله خبير بما تعملون    ) قرأ أبو بكر    : " يعملون " بالياء وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء .
سُورَةُ التَّغَابُنِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ    ( 1 ) هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ    ( 2 ) خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ    ( 3 ) ) 

 قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  هِيَ مَكِّيَّةٌ إِلَّا ثَلَاثَ آيَاتٍ مِنْ قَوْلِهِ : " يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلَادِكُمْ    " إِلَى آخِرِهِنَّ . ( يُسَبِّحُ   لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ  وَلَهُ  الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ هُوَ الَّذِي  خَلَقَكُمْ  فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ  بَصِيرٌ    ) ، قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ      : [ إِنَّ ] اللَّهَ خَلَقَ بَنِي آدَمَ مُؤْمِنًا وَكَافِرًا ، ثُمَّ   يُعِيدُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كَمَا خَلَقَهُمْ مُؤْمِنًا وَكَافِرًا   .   

 وَرُوِّينَا عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   " إِنَّ الْغُلَامَ الَّذِي قَتَلَهُ الْخَضِرُ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ طُبِعَ كَافِرًا " 

 وَقَالَ - جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ - " وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا    " ( نُوحٍ - 27 ) .   [ ص: 140 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا حَمَّادٌ ،  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ أَنَسٍ    [ عَنْ أَنَسٍ    ] عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :     " وَكَّلَ اللَّهُ بِالرَّحِمِ مَلَكًا فَيَقُولُ : أَيْ رَبِّ نُطْفَةٌ   أَيْ رَبِّ عَلَقَةٌ ، أَيْ رَبِّ مُضْغَةٌ ، فَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ  أَنْ  يَقْضِيَ خَلْقَهَا قَالَ : يَا رَبِّ أَذَكَرٌ أَمْ أُنْثَى  أَشَقِيٌّ  أَمْ سَعِيدٌ ؟ فَمَا الرِّزْقُ فَمَا الْأَجَلُ ؟ فَيُكْتَبُ  كَذَلِكَ فِي  بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ " 

 وَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ : مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ الْخَلْقَ   ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا وَآمَنُوا لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذَكَرَ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ   وَصَفَهُمْ بِفِعْلِهِمْ ، فَقَالَ : " فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنْكُمْ   مُؤْمِنٌ " كَمَا قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَ كُلَّ دَابَّةٍ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي    " ( النُّورِ - 45 ) وَاللَّهُ خَلَقَهُمْ وَالْمَشْيُ فِعْلُهُمْ . ثُمَّ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي تَأْوِيلِهَا : رُوِيَ عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  أَنَّهُ   قَالَ : " فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ " فِي حَيَاتِهِ " مُؤْمِنٌ " فِي   الْعَاقِبَةِ " وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ " فِي حَيَاتِهِ كَافِرٌ فِي   الْعَاقِبَةِ   . 

وَقَالَ عَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ    : فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ بِاللَّهِ مُؤْمِنٌ بِالْكَوَاكِبِ ، وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ بِاللَّهِ كَافِرٌ بِالْكَوَاكِبِ   . 

 وَقِيلَ فَمِنْكُمْ كَافِرٌ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى خَلَقَهُ ، وَهُوَ   مَذْهَبُ الدَّهْرِيَّةِ ، وَمِنْكُمْ مُؤْمِنٌ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَهُ 

 وَجُمْلَةُ الْقَوْلِ فِيهِ : أَنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ الْكَافِرَ ، وَكُفْرُهُ فِعْلٌ لَهُ وَكَسْبٌ وَخَلَقَ الْمُؤْمِنَ ، وَإِيمَانُهُ فِعْلٌ لَهُ وَكَسْبٌ ،   فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنَ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ كَسْبٌ وَاخْتِيَارٌ وَكَسْبُهُ   وَاخْتِيَارُهُ بِتَقْدِيرِ اللَّهِ وَمَشِيئَتِهِ فَالْمُؤْمِنُ بَعْدَ   خَلْقِ اللَّهِ إِيَّاهُ يَخْتَارُ الْإِيمَانَ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى   أَرَادَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ وَقَدَّرَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَعَلِمَهُ مِنْهُ ،   وَالْكَافِرُ بَعْدَ خَلْقِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى إِيَّاهُ يَخْتَارُ الْكُفْرَ   لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَرَادَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُ وَقَدَّرَهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَعَلِمَهُ مِنْهُ . وَهَذَا طَرِيقُ أَهْلِ السُّنَّةِ وَالْجَمَاعَةِ   مَنْ سَلَكَهُ أَصَابَ الْحَقَّ وَسَلِمَ مِنَ الْجَبْرِ وَالْقَدَرِ . 

 ( خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ    ) .
[ ص: 141 ]   ( يعلم ما في السماوات والأرض ويعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون والله عليم بذات الصدور    ( 4 ) ألم يأتكم نبأ الذين كفروا من قبل فذاقوا وبال أمرهم ولهم عذاب أليم    ( 5 ) ذلك بأنه كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فقالوا أبشر يهدوننا فكفروا وتولوا واستغنى الله والله غني حميد    ( 6 ) زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل بلى وربي لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم وذلك على الله يسير    ( 7 ) فآمنوا بالله ورسوله والنور الذي أنزلنا والله بما تعملون خبير    ( 8 ) يوم   يجمعكم ليوم الجمع ذلك يوم التغابن ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يكفر عنه   سيئاته ويدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز   العظيم    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( يعلم ما في السماوات والأرض ويعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون والله عليم بذات الصدور    ) 

 ( ألم يأتكم    ) يخاطب كفار مكة    ( نبأ الذين كفروا من قبل    ) يعني : الأمم الخالية ( فذاقوا وبال أمرهم    ) يعني ما لحقهم من العذاب في الدنيا ( ولهم عذاب أليم    ) في الآخرة . ( ذلك ) العذاب ( بأنه كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فقالوا أبشر يهدوننا      ) ولم يقل : يهدينا لأن البشر وإن كان لفظه واحدا فإنه في معنى الجمع ،   وهو اسم الجنس لا واحد له من لفظه وواحده إنسان ، ومعناها : ينكرون  ويقولون  آدمي مثلنا يهدينا ! ( فكفروا وتولوا واستغنى الله    ) عن إيمانهم ( والله غني    ) عن خلقه ( حميد    ) في أفعاله . ثم أخبر عن إنكارهم البعث فقال - جل ذكره - : ( زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل    ( زعم الذين كفروا أن لن يبعثوا قل    ) يا محمد    ( بلى وربي لتبعثن ثم لتنبؤن بما عملتم وذلك على الله يسير فآمنوا بالله ورسوله والنور الذي أنزلنا    ) وهو القرآن ( والله بما تعملون خبير    ( يوم يجمعكم ليوم الجمع    ) يعني يوم القيامة يجمع فيه أهل السماوات والأرض ( ذلك يوم التغابن      ) وهو تفاعل من الغبن وهو فوت الحظ ، والمراد بالمغبون من غبن عن أهله   ومنازله في الجنة ، فيظهر يومئذ غبن كل كافر بتركه الإيمان ، وغبن كل مؤمن   بتقصيره في الإحسان ( ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يكفر عنه سيئاته ويدخله جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار    ) قرأ أهل المدينة    [ ص: 142 ] والشام    : " نكفر " " وندخله " وفي سورة الطلاق " ندخله " بالنون فيهن ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء ( خالدين فيها أبدا ذلك الفوز العظيم    ) . 
( والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار خالدين فيها وبئس المصير    ( 10 ) ما أصاب من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله ومن يؤمن بالله يهد قلبه والله بكل شيء عليم    ( 11 ) وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول فإن توليتم فإنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين    ( 12 ) الله لا إله إلا هو وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون    ( 13 ) ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن من أزواجكم وأولادكم عدوا لكم فاحذروهم وإن تعفوا وتصفحوا وتغفروا فإن الله غفور رحيم    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار خالدين فيها وبئس المصير    ) 

 ( ما أصاب من مصيبة إلا بإذن الله    ) [ بإرادته وقضائه ] ( ومن يؤمن بالله    ) فيصدق أنه لا يصيبه مصيبة إلا بإذن الله ( يهد قلبه    ) يوفقه لليقين حتى يعلم أن ما أصابه لم يكن ليخطئه ، وما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه فيسلم [ لقضائه ] ( والله بكل شيء عليم    ) . 

 ( وأطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول فإن توليتم فإنما على رسولنا البلاغ المبين    ) 

 ( الله لا إله إلا هو وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون    ) . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا إن من أزواجكم وأولادكم عدوا لكم فاحذروهم    ) قال ابن عباس    : هؤلاء رجال من أهل مكة   أسلموا   وأرادوا أن يهاجروا إلى المدينة ، فمنعهم أزواجهم وأولادهم ، وقالوا :   صبرنا على إسلامكم فلا نصبر على فراقكم فأطاعوهم وتركوا الهجرة [ فقال   تعالى : ( فاحذروهم    ) أن تطيعوهم وتدعوا الهجرة ] .   [ ص: 143 ] 

 ( وإن تعفوا وتصفحوا وتغفروا فإن الله غفور رحيم      ) هذا فيمن أقام على الأهل والولد ولم يهاجر ، فإذا هاجر رأى الذين   سبقوه بالهجرة قد فقهوا في الدين هم أن يعاقب زوجه وولده الذين ثبطوا عن   الهجرة ، وإن لحقوا به في دار الهجرة لم ينفق عليهم ولم يصبهم بخير ،   فأمرهم الله تعالى بالعفو عنهم والصفح . 

 وقال  عطاء بن يسار    : نزلت في  عوف بن مالك الأشجعي      : كان ذا أهل وولد ، وكان إذا أراد الغزو بكوا إليه ورققوه ، وقالوا :   إلى من تدعنا ؟ فيرق لهم ويقيم فأنزل الله : " إن من أزواجكم وأولادكم عدوا   لكم " بحملهم إياكم على ترك الطاعة ، فاحذروهم أن تقبلوا منهم . 

 ( وإن تعفوا وتصفحوا وتغفروا    ) فلا تعاقبوهم على خلافهم إياكم فالله غفور رحيم . 
( إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة والله عنده أجر عظيم    ( 15 ) ) 

 ( إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة    ) بلاء واختبار وشغل عن الآخرة يقع بسببها الإنسان في العظائم ومنع الحق وتناول الحرام ( والله عنده أجر عظيم    ) قال بعضهم : لما ذكر الله العداوة أدخل فيه " من " للتبعيض ، فقال : " إن من أزواجكم وأولادكم عدوا لكم    " لأن كلهم ليسوا [ بأعداء ] ولم يذكر " من " في قوله : " إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة    " لأنها لا تخلو عن الفتنة واشتغال القلب . 

وكان  عبد الله بن مسعود  يقول  : لا يقولن  أحدكم : اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الفتنة ، فإنه ليس منكم أحد يرجع  إلى مال  وأهل وولد إلا وهو مشتمل على فتنة ، ولكن ليقل : اللهم إني أعوذ  بك من  مضلات الفتن 

 أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن عبد الملك المظفري ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن الفضل الفقيه ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن إسحاق الفقيه ،  حدثنا أحمد بن بكر بن يوسف  حدثنا علي بن الحسن ،  أخبرنا الحسين بن واقد ،  عن عبد الله بن بريدة  قال سمعت أبي بريدة  يقول : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطبنا ، فجاء الحسن  والحسين  وعليهما قميصان أحمران يمشيان ويعثران ، فنزل رسول الله   [ ص:  144 ]    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من المنبر ، فحملهما فوضعهما بين يديه ،  ثم قال :  " صدق الله : إنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة ، نظرت إلى هذين  الصبيين يمشيان  ويعثران ، فلم أصبر حتى قطعت حديثي ورفعتهما "   .
( فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم واسمعوا وأطيعوا وأنفقوا خيرا لأنفسكم ومن يوق شح نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون    ( 16 ) إن تقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا يضاعفه لكم ويغفر لكم والله شكور حليم    ( 17 ) عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الحكيم    ( 18 ) ) 

 ( فاتقوا الله ما استطعتم    ) أطقتم ، هذه الآية ناسخة لقوله تعالى : " اتقوا الله حق تقاته    " ( آل عمران - 102 ( واسمعوا وأطيعوا    ) الله ورسوله ( وأنفقوا خيرا لأنفسكم    ) أنفقوا من أموالكم خيرا لأنفسكم . ( ومن يوق شح نفسه    ) حتى يعطي حق الله من ماله ( فأولئك هم المفلحون    ) .
سُورَةُ الطَّلَاقِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( يَاأَيُّهَا  النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ  النِّسَاءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ  وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ  مِنْ بُيُوتِهِنَّ وَلَا  يَخْرُجْنَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ  مُبَيِّنَةٍ وَتِلْكَ  حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ  فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ  لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ  ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ      ) نَادَى النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، ثُمَّ   خَاطَبَ أُمَّتَهُ لِأَنَّهُ السَّيِّدُ الْمُقَدَّمُ ، فَخِطَابُ   الْجَمِيعِ مَعَهُ . 

 وَقِيلَ : مَجَازُهُ : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِأُمَّتِكَ " إِذَا   طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ " إِذَا أَرَدْتُمْ تَطْلِيقَهُنَّ ، كَقَوْلِهِ -   عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " فَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ    " ( النَّحْلِ - 98 ) أَيْ : إِذَا أَرَدْتَ الْقِرَاءَةَ . 

 ( فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ    ) أَيْ لِطُهْرِهِنَّ بِالَّذِي يُحْصِينَهُ مِنْ عِدَّتِهِنَّ . وَكَانَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ   وَابْنُ عُمَرَ  يَقْرَآنِ : " فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ فِي قُبُلِ عَدَّتِهِنَّ " نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِي عَبْدِ اللَّهِ [ بْنِ عُمَرَ    ] كَانَ قَدْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ السَّرَخْسِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْفَقِيهُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ الْهَاشِمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ ،  عَنْ مَالِكٍ    [ عَنْ نَافِعٍ    ] عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّهُ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ وَهِيَ حَائِضٌ فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَسَأَلَ  عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، فَقَالَ : مُرْهُ   فَلْيُرَاجِعْهَ  ا ثُمَّ لِيُمْسِكْهَا حَتَّى تَطْهُرَ ثُمَّ تَحِيضَ [   ثُمَّ تَطْهُرَ ] ثُمَّ إِنْ شَاءَ أَمْسَكَ بَعْدُ ، وَإِنْ شَاءَ طَلَّقَ   قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمَسَّ ، فَتِلْكَ الْعِدَّةُ الَّتِي أَمَرَ اللَّهُ أَنْ   تُطَلَّقَ لَهَا النِّسَاءُ   .   [ ص: 148 ] 

 وَرَوَاهُ سَالِمٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ :   " مُرْهُ فَلْيُرَاجِعْهَ  ا ثُمَّ لِيُطَلِّقْهَا طَاهِرًا أَوْ حَامِلًا "   . 

 وَرَوَاهُ يُونُسُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ   وَأَنَسُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ،  وَلَمْ يَقُولَا : ( ثُمَّ تَحِيضَ ثُمَّ تَطْهُرَ ) . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَهَّابِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْخَطِيبُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخَلَّالُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا الرَّبِيعُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا  الشَّافِعِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُسْلِمٌ  وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ سَالِمٍ ،  عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي أَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عَبْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنَ أَيْمَنَ مَوْلَى عَزَّةَ  يَسْأَلُ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ    -  وَأَبُو الزُّبَيْرِ  يَسْمَعُ - فَقَالَ : كَيْفَ تَرَى فِي رَجُلٍ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ حَائِضًا ؟ فَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ    : طَلَّقَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ  امْرَأَتَهُ   حَائِضًا فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : "   مُرْهُ فَلْيُرَاجِعْهَ  ا فَإِذَا طَهُرَتْ فَلْيُطَلِّقْ أَوْ لِيُمْسِكْ   " قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ      : وَقَالَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِذَا   طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ فِي قُبُلِ عِدَّتِهِنَّ أَوْ   لِقُبُلِ عِدَّتِهِنَّ "  الشَّافِعِيُّ  يَشُكُّ . 

 وَرَوَاهُ  حَجَّاجُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ ،  وَقَالَ : قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ    : وَقَرَأَ   النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : يَا أَيُّهَا   النَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ فِي قُبُلِ   عِدَّتِهِنَّ   . 

 اعْلَمْ أَنَّ الطَّلَاقَ فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ وَالنِّفَاسِ بِدْعَةٌ ، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي الطُّهْرِ الَّذِي جَامَعَهَا فِيهِ لِقَوْلِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " وَإِنْ شَاءَ طَلَّقَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَمَسَّ   " . 

وَالطَّلَاقُ السُّنِّيُّ   : أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا فِي طُهْرٍ لَمْ يُجَامِعْهَا فِيهِ . وَهَذَا فِي حَقِّ امْرَأَةٍ تَلْزَمُهَا الْعِدَّةُ بِالْأَقْرَاءِ . 

 فَأَمَّا إِذَا طَلَّقَ  غَيْرَ الْمَدْخُولِ بِهَا  فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ أَوْ طَلَّقَ الصَّغِيرَةَ  الَّتِي لَمْ تَحِضْ  قَطُّ أَوِ الْآيِسَةَ بَعْدَ مَا جَامَعَهَا أَوْ  طَلَّقَ الْحَامِلَ  بَعْدَ مَا جَامَعَهَا أَوْ فِي حَالِ رُؤْيَةِ الدَّمِ  لَا  يَكُونُ بِدْعِيًا . وَلَا سُنَّةَ وَلَا بِدْعَةَ فِي طَلَاقِ  هَؤُلَاءِ  لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  قَالَ : "  ثُمَّ لِيُطَلِّقْهَا طَاهِرًا أَوْ حَامِلًا " . 

 وَالْخُلْعُ فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ أَوْ فِي طُهْرٍ جَامَعَهَا [ فِيهِ ]   لَا يَكُونُ بِدْعِيًّا لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - أَذِنَ  لِثَابِتِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ  فِي   مُخَالَعَةِ زَوَّجْتِهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَعْرِفَ حَالَهَا وَلَوْلَا   جَوَازُهُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْأَحْوَالِ لِأُشْبِهَ أَنْ يَتَعَرَّفَ الْحَالَ .   

 وَلَوْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ أَوْ فِي طُهْرٍ جَامَعَهَا فِيهِ قَصْدًا يَعْصِي اللَّهَ تَعَالَى وَلَكِنْ يَقَعُ   [ ص: 149 ] الطَّلَاقُ لِأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَمَرَ ابْنَ عُمَرَ  بِالْمُرَاجَعَة  ِ   فَلَوْلَا وُقُوعُ الطَّلَاقِ لَكَانَ لَا يَأْمُرُ بِالْمُرَاجَعَة  ِ ،   وَإِذَا رَاجَعَهَا فِي حَالِ الْحَيْضِ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا فِي   الطُّهْرِ الَّذِي يَعْقِبُ تِلْكَ الْحَيْضَةَ قَبْلَ الْمَسِيسِ كَمَا   رَوَاهُ يُونُسُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ   وَأَنَسُ بْنُ سِيرِينَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ .  

 وَمَا رَوَاهُ نَافِعٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ    : " ثُمَّ لِيُمْسِكْهَا حَتَّى تَطْهُرَ ثُمَّ تَحِيضَ ثُمَّ تَطْهُرَ   " فَاسْتِحْبَابٌ . 

 اسْتَحَبَّ تَأْخِيرَ الطَّلَاقِ إِلَى الطُّهْرِ الثَّانِي حَتَّى لَا   يَكُونَ مُرَاجَعَتُهُ إِيَّاهَا لِلطَّلَاقِ كَمَا يَكْرَهُ النِّكَاحُ   لِلطَّلَاقِ . 

 وَلَا بِدْعَةَ فِي الْجَمْعِ بَيْنَ الطَّلَقَاتِ الثَّلَاثِ ، عِنْدَ   بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ حَتَّى لَوْ طَلَّقَ امْرَأَتَهُ فِي حَالِ   الطُّهْرِ ثَلَاثًا لَا يَكُونُ بِدْعِيًا ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ  وَأَحْمَدَ    . وَذَهَبَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى أَنَّهُ بِدْعَةٌ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مَالِكٍ  وَأَصْحَابِ الرَّأْيِ . 

 قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( وَأَحْصُوا الْعِدَّةَ      ) أَيْ عَدَدَ أَقْرَائِهَا احْفَظُوهَا قِيلَ : أَمَرَ بِإِحْصَاءِ   الْعِدَّةِ لِتَفْرِيقِ الطَّلَاقِ عَلَى الْأَقْرَاءِ إِذَا أَرَادَ أَنْ   يُطَلِّقَ ثَلَاثًا . وَقِيلَ : لِلْعِلْمِ بِبَقَاءِ زَمَانِ الرَّجْعَةِ   وَمُرَاعَاةِ أَمْرِ النَّفَقَةِ وَالسُّكْنَى . 

 ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ لَا تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِنْ بُيُوتِهِنَّ    ) أَرَادَ بِهِ إِذَا كَانَ الْمَسْكَنُ الَّذِي طَلَّقَهَا فِيهِ لِلزَّوْجِ لَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَهَا مِنْهُ ( وَلَا يَخْرُجْنَ      ) وَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهَا أَنْ تَخْرُجَ مَا لَمْ تَنْقَضِ عِدَّتُهَا   فَإِنْ خَرَجَتْ لِغَيْرِ ضَرُورَةٍ أَوْ حَاجَةٍ أَثِمَتْ فَإِنْ وَقَعَتْ   ضَرُورَةٌ - وَإِنْ خَافَتْ هَدْمًا أَوْ غَرَقًا - لَهَا أَنْ تَخْرُجَ   إِلَى مَنْزِلٍ آخَرَ ، وَكَذَلِكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهَا حَاجَةٌ مِنْ بَيْعِ   غَزْلٍ أَوْ شِرَاءِ قُطْنٍ فَيَجُوزُ لَهَا الْخُرُوجُ نَهَارًا وَلَا   يَجُوزُ لَيْلًا فَإِنَّ رِجَالًا استُشْهِدوا بِأُحُدٍ فَقَالَتْ   نِسَاؤُهُمْ : نَسْتَوْحِشُ فِي بُيُوتِنَا فَأَذِنَ لَهُنَّ النَّبِيُّ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنْ يَتَحَدَّثْنَ عِنْدَ   إِحْدَاهُنَّ ، فَإِذَا كَانَ وَقْتُ النَّوْمِ تَأْوِي كُلُّ امْرَأَةٍ   إِلَى بَيْتِهَا وَأَذِنَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   لِخَالَةِ جَابِرٍ  طَلَّقَهَا زَوْجُهَا أَنْ تَخْرُجَ لِجِذَاذِ نَخْلِهَا . 

 وَإِذَا لَزِمَتْهَا الْعِدَّةُ فِي السَّفَرِ تَعْتَدُّ   ذَاهِبَةً وَجَائِيَةً وَالْبَدَوِيَّة  ُ [ تَتَبَوَّأُ ] حَيْثُ   يَتَبَوَّأُ أَهْلُهَا فِي الْعِدَّةِ لِأَنَّ الِانْتِقَالَ فِي حَقِّهِمْ   كَالْإِقَامَةِ فِي حَقِّ الْمُقِيمِ . 

 قَوْلُهُ : ( إِلَّا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : " الْفَاحِشَةُ الْمُبَيِّنَةُ " أَنْ تَبْذُوَ عَلَى أَهْلِ   [ ص: 150 ] زَوْجِهَا فَيَحِلُّ إِخْرَاجُهَا   . 

 وَقَالَ جَمَاعَةٌ : أَرَادَ بِالْفَاحِشَةِ : أَنْ تَزْنِيَ فَتُخْرَجُ   لِإِقَامَةِ الْحَدِّ عَلَيْهَا ثُمَّ تُرَدُّ إِلَى مَنْزِلِهَا يُرْوَى   ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    :  مَعْنَاهُ إِلَّا  أَنْ يُطَلِّقَهَا عَلَى نُشُوزِهَا فَلَهَا أَنْ  تَتَحَوَّلَ مِنْ بَيْتِ  زَوْجِهَا وَالْفَاحِشَةُ : النُّشُوزُ . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : خُرُوجُهَا قَبْلَ انْقِضَاءِ الْعِدَّةِ فَاحِشَةٌ . 

 ( وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ    ) يَعْنِي : مَا ذُكِرَ مِنْ سَنَةَ الطَّلَاقِ وَمَا بَعْدَهَا ( وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لَا تَدْرِي لَعَلَّ اللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْرًا      ) يُوقِعُ فِي قَلْبِ الزَّوْجِ مُرَاجَعَتَهَا بَعْدَ الطَّلْقَةِ   وَالطَّلْقَتَيْ  نِ . وَهَذَا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُسْتَحَبَّ أَنْ   يُفَرِّقَ الطَّلَقَاتِ ، وَلَا يُوقِعَ الثَّلَاثَ دُفْعَةً وَاحِدَةً ،   حَتَّى إِذَا نَدِمَ أَمْكَنَهُ الْمُرَاجَعَةَ .
*
    __________________

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (407)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْطلاق
مَدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 2 إلى الاية 12*
*
*
*
*

*( فَإِذَا   بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ   بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَأَشْهِدُوا ذَوَيْ عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ وَأَقِيمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ   لِلَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ  الْآخِرِ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ    ) أَيْ قَرُبْنَ مِنَ انْقِضَاءِ عِدَّتِهِنَّ ( فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ    ) أَيْ رَاجِعُوهُنَّ ( بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ    ) أَيِ اتْرُكُوهُنَّ حَتَّى تَنْقَضِيَ عِدَّتُهُنَّ فَتَبِينَ مِنْكُمْ ( وَأَشْهِدُوا ذَوَيْ عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ    ) عَلَى الرَّجْعَةِ وَالْفِرَاقِ . أَمَرَ بِالْإِشْهَادِ عَلَى الرَّجْعَةِ وَعَلَى الطَّلَاقِ   . ( وَأَقِيمُوا الشَّهَادَةَ    ) أَيُّهَا الشُّهُودُ ( لِلَّهِ ) 

 ( ذَلِكُمْ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا    ) قَالَ   [ ص: 151 ] عِكْرِمَةُ   وَالشَّعْبِيُّ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : وَمَنْ يَتُقِ اللَّهَ فَيُطَلِّقْ لِلسَّنَةِ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا إِلَى الرَّجْعَةِ . 

 وَأَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ قَالُوا : نَزَلَتْ فِي  عَوْفِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ الْأَشْجَعِيِّ ،  أَسَرَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ ابْنًا لَهُ يُسَمَّى  مَالِكًا  فَأَتَى   النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ أَسْرَ الْعَدُوُّ ابْنِي ، وَشَكَا أَيْضًا إِلَيْهِ الْفَاقَةَ   فَقَالَ لَهُ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : اتَّقِ   اللَّهَ وَاصْبِرْ وَأَكْثِرْ مِنْ قَوْلِ : لَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ   إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ ، فَفَعَلَ الرَّجُلُ [ ذَلِكَ ] فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ فِي   بَيْتِهِ إِذْ أَتَاهُ ابْنُهُ وَقَدْ غَفَلَ عَنْهُ الْعَدُوُّ ،   فَأَصَابَ إِبِلًا وَجَاءَ بِهَا إِلَى أَبِيهِ   . 

 وَرَوَى الْكَلْبِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ   : فَتَغَفَّلَ عَنْهُ الْعَدُوُّ ، فَاسْتَاقَ غَنَمَهَمْ ، فَجَاءَ  بِهَا  إِلَى أَبِيهِ ، وَهِيَ أَرْبَعَةُ آلَافِ شَاةٍ . فَنَزَلَتْ : " وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا    " فِي ابْنِهِ . 
( ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه إن الله بالغ أمره قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب    ) ما ساق من الغنم . 

 وقال مقاتل    : أصاب  غنما ومتاعا ثم رجع  إلى أبيه ، فانطلق أبوه إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - وأخبره الخبر ،  وسأله : أيحل له أن يأكل ما أتى به ابنه ؟ فقال له النبي  - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : نعم ، وأنزل الله هذه الآية . 

قال ابن مسعود    : " ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا " هو أن يعلم أنه من قبل الله وأن الله رازقه   . 

 وقال الربيع بن خثيم    : " يجعل له مخرجا " من كل شيء ضاق على الناس . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : " مخرجا " من كل شدة . 

 وقال الحسن    : " مخرجا " عما نهاه عنه . ( ومن يتوكل على الله فهو حسبه    ) يتق الله فيما نابه كفاه ما أهمه . 

 وروينا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " لو أنكم تتوكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير   [ ص: 152 ] تغدو خماصا وتروح بطانا "   . 

 ( إن الله بالغ أمره    ) قرأ طلحة بن مصرف ،  وحفص  عن عاصم    : " بالغ أمره " بالإضافة ، وقرأ الآخرون " بالغ " [ بالتنوين ] " أمره " نصب أي منفذ أمره ممض في خلقه قضاءه . ( قد جعل الله لكل شيء قدرا    ) أي جعل لكل شيء من الشدة والرخاء أجلا ينتهي إليه . 

قال مسروق    : في هذه الآية " إن الله بالغ أمره " توكل عليه أو لم يتوكل ، غير أن المتوكل عليه يكفر عنه سيئاته ويعظم له أجرا   .
( واللائي  يئسن من المحيض من نسائكم إن ارتبتم فعدتهن  ثلاثة أشهر واللائي لم يحضن  وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن ومن يتق  الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا    ( 4 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( واللائي يئسن من المحيض من نسائكم    ) فلا ترجون أن يحضن ( إن ارتبتم    ) أي شككتم فلم تدروا ما عدتهن ( فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر    ) 

 قال مقاتل    : لما نزلت : " والمطلقات يتربصن بأنفسهن ثلاثة قروء    " ( البقرة - 228 ) قال خلاد بن النعمان بن قيس الأنصاري    : يا رسول الله فما عدة من لا تحيض والتي لم تحض وعدة الحبلى ؟ فأنزل الله : " واللائي يئسن من المحيض من نسائكم    " يعني القواعد اللائي قعدن عن الحيض " إن ارتبتم " شككتم في حكمها " فعدتهن ثلاثة أشهر " . 

 ( واللائي لم يحضن     ) يعني الصغار اللائي لم  يحضن فعدتهن أيضا ثلاثة أشهر . أما الشابة التي  كانت تحيض فارتفع حيضها  قبل بلوغها سن الآيسات : فذهب أكثر أهل العلم إلى  أن عدتها لا تنقضي حتى  يعاودها الدم فتعتد بثلاثة أقراء أو تبلغ سن الآيسات  فتعتد بثلاثة أشهر .  وهو   [ ص: 153 ] قول عثمان  وعلي   وزيد بن ثابت   وعبد الله بن مسعود  وبه قال عطاء  وإليه ذهب  الشافعي  وأصحاب الرأي . 

 وحكي عن عمر    : أنها تتربص تسعة أشهر فإن لم تحض تعتد بثلاثة أشهر [ وهو قول مالك . 

 وقال الحسن    : تتربص سنة فإن لم تحض تعتد بثلاثة أشهر ] . وهذا كله في عدة الطلاق . 

 أما المتوفى عنها زوجها فعدتها أربعة أشهر وعشرا سواء كانت ممن تحيض أو لا تحيض . 

 أما الحامل فعدتها بوضع الحمل سواء طلقها زوجها أو مات عنها لقوله تعالى : ( وأولات الأحمال أجلهن أن يضعن حملهن    ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الوهاب بن محمد الخطيب ،  أخبرنا عبد العزيز بن أحمد الخلال ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  أخبرنا الربيع ،  أخبرنا  الشافعي ،  أخبرنا سفيان  عن الزهري  عن عبيد الله [ بن عبد الله    ] عن أبيه : أن سبيعة بنت الحارث  وضعت بعد وفاة زوجها بليال فمر بها أبو السنابل بن بعكك    [ فقال ] قد تصنعت للأزواج إنها أربعة أشهر وعشر فذكرت ذلك سبيعة  لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : " كذب أبو السنابل - أو : ليس كما قال أبو السنابل - قد حللت فتزوجي "   . 

 ( ومن يتق الله يجعل له من أمره يسرا    ) يسهل عليه أمر الدنيا والآخرة .
( ذلك أمر الله أنزله إليكم ومن يتق الله يكفر عنه سيئاته ويعظم له أجرا    ( 5 ) أسكنوهن   من حيث سكنتم من وجدكم ولا تضاروهن لتضيقوا عليهن وإن كن أولات حمل   فأنفقوا عليهن حتى يضعن حملهن فإن أرضعن لكم فآتوهن أجورهن وأتمروا بينكم   بمعروف وإن تعاسرتم فسترضع له أخرى    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( ذلك ) يعني ما ذكر من الأحكام ( أمر الله أنزله إليكم ومن يتق الله يكفر عنه سيئاته ويعظم له أجرا    ( أسكنوهن    ) يعني مطلقات نسائكم ( من حيث سكنتم    ) " من " صلة ، أي : أسكنوهن حيث سكنتم ( من وجدكم    ) يعني : سعتكم وطاقتكم ، يعني : إن كان موسرا يوسع عليها في المسكن والنفقة ، وإن كان فقيرا فعلى قدر الطاقة ( ولا تضاروهن    ) لا تؤذوهن ( لتضيقوا عليهن    ) مساكنهن فيخرجن ( وإن كن أولات حمل فأنفقوا عليهن حتى يضعن حملهن    ) فيخرجن من عدتهن .   [ ص: 154 ] 

 اعلم أن المعتدة الرجعية تستحق على الزوج النفقة والسكنى ما دامت في العدة     . ونعني بالسكنى : مؤنة السكنى فإن كانت الدار التي طلقها فيها ملكا   للزوج يجب على الزوج أن يخرج ويترك الدار لها مدة عدتها وإن كانت بإجارة   فعلى الزوج الأجرة ، وإن كانت عارية فرجع المعير فعليه أن يكتري لها دارا   تسكنها . 

 فأما المعتدة البائنة بالخلع أو الطلقات الثلاث [ أو باللعان فلها السكنى حاملا كانت أو حائلا عند أكثر أهل العلم ] . 

 روي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : لا سكنى لها إلا أن تكون حاملا وهو قول الحسن   وعطاء   والشعبي    . 

 واختلفوا في نفقتها : فذهب قوم إلى أنه لا نفقة لها إلا أن تكون حاملا . روي ذلك عن ابن عباس  وهو قول الحسن   وعطاء   والشعبي  وبه قال  الشافعي  وأحمد    . 

 ومنهم من أوجبها بكل حال روي ذلك عن ابن مسعود ،  وهو قول  إبراهيم النخعي  وبه قال الثوري  وأصحاب الرأي . 

 وظاهر القرآن يدل على أنها لا تستحق إلا أن تكون حاملا لأن الله تعالى قال : " وإن كن أولات حمل فأنفقوا عليهن    " . 

 والدليل عليه من جهة السنة ما : 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن محمد السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك ،  عن عبد الله بن يزيد مولى الأسود بن سفيان ،  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن فاطمة بنت قيس  أن أبا عمرو بن حفص  طلقها البتة وهو غائب بالشام ،  فأرسل   إليها وكيله بشعير فسخطته ، فقال : والله ما لك علينا من شيء . فجاءت  رسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذكرت ذلك له . فقال لها : ليس لك عليه  نفقة ،  وأمرها أن تعتد في بيت  أم شريك    . ثم قال : تلك امرأة يغشاها أصحابي فاعتدي عند  ابن أم مكتوم ،  فإنه رجل أعمى تضعين ثيابك ، فإذا حللت فآذنيني . قالت : فلما حللت ، ذكرت له أن  معاوية بن أبي سفيان  وأبا جهم  خطباني فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أما أبو جهم  فلا يضع عصاه عن عاتقه ، وأما معاوية  فصعلوك لا مال له ، انكحي أسامة بن زيد ،  قالت : فكرهته ، ثم قال : انكحي أسامة ،  فنكحته فجعل   [ ص: 155 ] الله فيه خيرا واغتبطت به   . 

 واحتج من لم يجعل لها السكنى بحديث فاطمة بنت قيس    : أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أمرها أن تعتد في بيت  عمرو بن أم مكتوم .  

 ولا حجة فيه ، لما روي عن عائشة  أنها قالت : كانت فاطمة  في مكان وحش ، فخيف على ناحيتها . 

 وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : إنما نقلت فاطمة  لطول لسانها على أحمائها وكان للسانها ذرابة . 

 أما المعتدة عن وطء الشبهة والمفسوخ نكاحها بعيب أو خيار عتق فلا سكنى لها ولا نفقة وإن كانت حاملا . 

 [ والمعتدة عن وفاة الزوج لا نفقة لها حاملا ] كانت أو حائلا عند أكثر أهل العلم ، وروي عن علي  رضي الله تعالى عنه أن لها النفقة إن كانت حاملا من التركة حتى تضع ، وهو قول شريح والشعبي والنخعي والثوري . . 

 واختلفوا في سكناها  وللشافعي  رضي الله عنه فيه قولان : أحدهما لا سكنى لها بل تعتد حيث تشاء ، وهو قول علي   وابن عباس   وعائشة    . وبه قال عطاء  والحسن ،  وهو قول أبي حنيفة  رضي الله عنه . 

 والثاني : لها السكنى وهو قول عمر  وعثمان   وعبد الله بن مسعود   وعبد الله بن عمر ،  وبه قال مالك   وسفيان الثوري  وأحمد  وإسحاق    . 

 واحتج من أوجب لها السكنى بما :   [ ص: 156 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  عن مالك ،  عن سعيد بن إسحاق بن كعب بن عجرة ،  عن عمته زينب بنت كعب    : أن الفريعة بنت مالك بن سنان  وهي أخت  أبي سعيد الخدري  أخبرتها   : أنها جاءت إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تسأله أن ترجع إلى   أهلها في بني خدرة ، فإن زوجها خرج في طلب أعبد له أبقوا حتى إذا كان بطرف   القدوم لحقهم ، فقتلوه فسألت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : أن أرجع   إلى أهلي فإن زوجي لم يتركني في منزل يملكه ولا نفقة ؟ فقالت : قال رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : نعم ، فانصرفت حتى إذا كنت في الحجرة أو في   المسجد دعاني أو أمر بي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فدعيت له فقال   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : كيف قلت ؟ قالت : فرددت عليه القصة   التي ذكرت من شأن زوجي ، فقال : امكثي [ في بيتك ] حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله .   قالت : فاعتددت فيه أربعة أشهر وعشرا . قالت : فلما كان عثمان  أرسل إلي فسألني عن ذلك فأخبرته فاتبعه وقضى به   . 

 فمن قال بهذا القول قال : إذنه لفريعة  أولا بالرجوع إلى أهلها صار منسوخا بقوله [ آخرا ] " امكثي في بيتك حتى يبلغ الكتاب أجله   " . 

 ومن لم يوجب السكنى قال : أمرها بالمكث في بيتها آخرا استحبابا لا وجوبا . 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( فإن أرضعن لكم    ) أي أرضعن أولادكم ( فآتوهن أجورهن    ) على إرضاعهن ( وأتمروا بينكم بمعروف    ) [ ليقبل بعضكم من بعض إذا أمره بالمعروف ] قال الكسائي    : شاوروا قال مقاتل    : بتراضي الأب والأم على أجر مسمى . والخطاب للزوجين جميعا يأمرهم أن يأتوا بالمعروف وبما هو الأحسن ، ولا يقصدوا الضرار . ( وإن تعاسرتم    ) في الرضاع والأجرة فأبى الزوج أن يعطي المرأة رضاها وأبت الأم أن ترضعه فليس له إكراهها على إرضاعه ، ولكنه يستأجر للصبي مرضعا غير أمه وذلك قوله : ( فسترضع له أخرى    ) .
[ ص: 157 ]   ( لينفق ذو سعة من سعته ومن قدر عليه رزقه فلينفق مما آتاه الله لا يكلف الله نفسا إلا ما آتاها سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا    ( 7 ) وكأين من قرية عتت عن أمر ربها ورسله فحاسبناها حسابا شديدا وعذبناها عذابا نكرا    ( 8 ) فذاقت وبال أمرها وكان عاقبة أمرها خسرا    ( 9 ) أعد الله لهم عذابا شديدا فاتقوا الله ياأولي الألباب الذين آمنوا قد أنزل الله إليكم ذكرا    ( 10 ) رسولا   يتلو عليكم آيات الله مبينات ليخرج الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من   الظلمات إلى النور ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها   الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا قد أحسن الله له رزقا    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( لينفق ذو سعة من سعته    ) على قدر غناه ( ومن قدر عليه رزقه فلينفق مما آتاه الله    ) من المال ( لا يكلف الله نفسا    ) في النفقة ( إلا ما آتاها    ) أعطاها من المال ( سيجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا    ) بعد ضيق وشدة غنى وسعة . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( وكأين من قرية عتت    ) عصت وطغت ( عن أمر ربها ورسله    ) أي وأمر رسله ( فحاسبناها حسابا شديدا    ) بالمناقشة والاستقصاء ، قال مقاتل    : حاسبها بعملها في الدنيا فجازاها بالعذاب ، وهو قوله : ( وعذبناها عذابا نكرا    ) منكرا فظيعا ، وهو عذاب النار . لفظهما ماض ومعناهما الاستقبال . 

 وقيل : في الآية تقديم وتأخير مجازها : فعذبناها في الدنيا بالجوع والقحط   والسيف وسائر البلايا وحاسبناها في الآخرة حسابا شديدا . ( فذاقت وبال أمرها    ) جزاء أمرها وقيل : ثقل عاقبة كفرها ( وكان عاقبة أمرها خسرا    ) خسرانا في الدنيا والآخرة . ( أعد الله لهم عذابا شديدا فاتقوا الله ياأولي الألباب الذين آمنوا قد أنزل الله إليكم ذكرا      ) يعني القرآن . ( رسولا ) بدل من الذكر ، وقيل : أنزل إليكم قرآنا   وأرسل رسولا . وقيل : مع الرسول ، وقيل : " الذكر " هو الرسول . 

 وقيل : " ذكرا " أي شرفا . ثم بين ما هو فقال : ( رسولا   يتلو عليكم آيات الله مبينات ليخرج الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من   الظلمات إلى النور ومن يؤمن بالله ويعمل صالحا يدخله جنات تجري من تحتها   الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا قد أحسن الله له رزقا    ) يعني الجنة التي لا ينقطع نعيمها .
[ ص: 158 ]   ( الله الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن يتنزل الأمر بينهن لتعلموا أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما    ( 12 ) ) 

 ( الله الذي خلق سبع سماوات ومن الأرض مثلهن    ) [ في العدد ] ( يتنزل الأمر بينهن    ) بالوحي من السماء السابعة إلى الأرض السفلى . 

 قال أهل المعاني : هو ما يدبر فيهن من عجيب تدبيره ، فينزل المطر ويخرج   النبات ، ويأتي بالليل والنهار والصيف والشتاء ، ويخلق الحيوان على اختلاف   هيئاتها وينقلها من حال إلى حال . 

وقال قتادة    : في كل أرض من أرضه وسماء من سمائه خلق من خلقه وأمر من أمره وقضاء من قضائه   . 

 ( لتعلموا أن الله على كل شيء قدير وأن الله قد أحاط بكل شيء علما    ) فلا يخفى عليه شيء . 
سُورَةُ التَّحْرِيمِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 (   ( يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاةَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاةَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ    ) وَسَبَبُ نُزُولِهَا مَا أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو أُسَامَةَ ،  عَنْ هُشَامٍ ،  عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُحِبُّ الْحَلْوَاءَ [ وَيُحِبُّ ] الْعَسَلَ   وَكَانَ إِذَا صَلَّى الْعَصْرَ جَازَ عَلَى نِسَائِهِ فَيَدْنُو مِنْهُنَّ   ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَى حَفْصَةَ  فَاحْتَبَسَ   عِنْدَهَا أَكْثَرَ مِمَّا كَانَ يَحْتَبِسُ ، فَسَأَلْتُ عَنْ ذَلِكَ   فَقِيلَ لِي : أَهَدَتْ لَهَا امْرَأَةٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهَا عُكَّةَ عَسَلٍ   فَسَقَتْ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْهَا   شَرْبَةً ، فَقُلْتُ : أَمَا وَاللَّهِ لَنَحْتَالَنَّ لَهُ فَذَكَرْتُ   ذَلِكَ لِسَوْدَةَ ،  وَقُلْتُ  : إِذَا  دَخَلَ عَلَيْكِ فَإِنَّهُ سَيَدْنُو مِنْكِ فَقُولِي لَهُ : يَا  رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ أَكَلْتَ مَغَافِيرَ ؟ فَإِنَّهُ سَيَقُولُ : لَا فَقُولِي  لَهُ :  مَا هَذِهِ الرِّيحُ وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - يَشْتَدُّ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُوجَدَ مِنْهُ الرِّيحُ ،  فَإِنَّهُ  سَيَقُولُ : سَقَتْنِي حَفْصَةُ  شَرْبَةَ عَسَلٍ ، فَقُولِي لَهُ : جَرَسَتْ نَحْلُهُ الْعُرْفُطَ ، وَسَأَقُولُ ذَلِكَ وَقَوْلِيهِ أَنْتِ يَا صَفِيَّةُ ،  فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ عَلَى سَوْدَةَ ،  تَقُولُ سَوْدَةُ      : وَاللَّهِ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ لَقَدْ كِدْتُ أَنْ   أَبَادِيهِ بِالَّذِي قُلْتِ لِي وَإِنَّهُ لَعَلَى الْبَابِ ، فَرَقًا   مِنْكِ فَلَمَّا دَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَكَلْتَ مَغَافِيرَ ؟ قَالَ :   لَا ، قُلْتُ : فَمَا بَالُ هَذِهِ الرِّيحِ ! قَالَ : سَقَتْنِي حَفْصَةُ  شَرْبَةَ عَسَلٍ ، قَالَتْ : جَرَسَتْ نَحْلُهُ الْعُرْفُطَ ، فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ عَلَيَّ قُلْتُ لَهُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، وَدَخَلَ عَلَى صَفِيَّةَ   [ ص: 162 ] فَقَالَتْ لَهُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ عَلَى حَفْصَةَ  قَالَتْ لَهُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَلَّا أَسْقِيكَ مِنْهُ قَالَ : لَا حَاجَةَ لِي بِهِ تَقُولُ سَوْدَةُ    : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ لَقَدْ حَرَمْنَاهُ ، قَالَتْ : قُلْتُ لَهَا : اسْكُتِي 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الصَّبَّاحُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا الْحَجَّاجُ  عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ  قَالَ : زَعْمَ عَطَاءٌ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  عَبِيدَ بْنَ عُمَيْرٍ  يَقُولُ سُمِعَتْ عَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ يَمْكُثُ عِنْدَ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ جَحْشٍ  وَيَشْرَبُ عِنْدَهَا عَسَلًا فَتَوَاصَيْتُ أَنَا  وَحَفْصَةُ  أَنَّ   أَيَّتَنَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - فَلْتَقُلْ إِنِّي أَجِدُ مِنْكَ رِيحَ مَغَافِيرَ ، أَكَلْتَ   مَغَافِيرَ ؟ فَدَخَلَ عَلَى إِحْدَاهُمَا فَقَالَتْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ ،  فَقَالَ  : لَا بَأْسَ شَرِبْتُ عَسَلًا عِنْدَ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ جَحْشٍ  وَلَنْ أَعُودَ لَهُ ، فَنَزَلَتْ : يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاةَ أَزْوَاجِكَ  إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : إِنْ تَتُوبَا إِلَى اللَّهِ   لِعَائِشَةَ   وَحَفْصَةَ    ( وَإِذْ أَسَرَّ النَّبِيُّ إِلَى بَعْضِ أَزْوَاجِهِ حَدِيثًا    ) لِقَوْلِهِ : بَلْ شَرِبْتُ عَسَلًا 

 وَبِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ قَالَ : حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُوسَى ،  أَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  عَنِ  ابْنِ جُرَيْجٍ ،  عَنْ عَطَاءٍ  بِإِسْنَادِهِ وَقَالَ : قَالَ : لَا وَلَكِنْ كُنْتُ أَشْرَبُ عَسَلًا عِنْدَ زَيْنَبَ بِنْتِ جَحْشٍ  فَلَنْ أَعُودَ لَهُ ، وَقَدْ حَلَفْتُ ، لَا تُخْبِرِي بِذَلِكَ أَحَدًا ، يَبْتَغِي بِذَلِكَ مَرْضَاةَ أَزْوَاجِهِ . 

 وَقَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ : وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقْسِمُ بَيْنَ نِسَائِهِ فَلَمَّا كَانَ يَوْمُ حَفْصَةَ  اسْتَأْذَنَتْ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي زِيَارَةِ   أَبِيهَا فَأَذِنَ لَهَا ، فَلَمَّا خَرَجَتْ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَى جَارِيَتِهِ مَارِيَةَ الْقِبْطِيَّةِ  فَأَدْخَلَهَا بَيْتَ حَفْصَةَ ،  فَوَقَعَ عَلَيْهَا فَلَمَّا رَجَعَتْ حَفْصَةُ  وَجَدَتِ   الْبَابَ مُغْلَقًا فَجَلَسَتْ عِنْدَ الْبَابِ فَخَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَوَجْهُهُ يَقْطُرُ عَرَقًا ،  وَحَفْصَةُ  تَبْكِي   فَقَالَ : مَا يُبْكِيكِ ؟ فَقَالَتْ : إِنَّمَا أَذِنْتَ لِي مِنْ  أَجْلِ  هَذَا أَدْخَلْتَ أَمَتَكَ بَيْتِي ، ثُمَّ وَقَعْتَ عَلَيْهَا فِي   يَوْمِي وَعَلَى فِرَاشِي ، أَمَا رَأَيْتَ لِي حُرْمَةً وَحَقًّا ؟ مَا   كُنْتَ تَصْنَعُ هَذَا بِامْرَأَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ . فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ جَارِيَتِي   أَحَلَّهَا اللَّهُ لِي ؟ اسْكُتِي فَهِيَ حَرَامٌ عَلَيَّ أَلْتَمِسُ   بِذَاكَ رِضَاكِ ، فَلَا تُخْبِرِي بِهَذَا امْرَأَةً مِنْهُنَّ . فَلَمَّا   خَرَجَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَرَعَتْ حَفْصَةُ  الْجِدَارَ الَّذِي بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ عَائِشَةَ  فَقَالَتْ : أَلَّا أُبَشِّرُكِ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَدْ   [ ص: 163 ] حَرَّمَ عَلَيْهِ أَمَتَهُ مَارِيَةَ ،  وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَرَاحَنَا مِنْهَا وَأَخْبَرَتْ عَائِشَةَ  بِمَا   رَأَتْ ، وَكَانَتَا مُتَصَافِيَتَيْ  نِ مُتَظَاهِرَتَيْ  نِ عَلَى سَائِرِ   أَزْوَاجِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَغَضِبَتْ  عَائِشَةُ  فَلَمْ  تَزَلْ بِنَبِيِّ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حَتَّى  حَلَفَ أَنْ لَا  يَقْرَبَهَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - " يَاأَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ    " يَعْنِي الْعَسَلَ وَمَارِيَةَ    " تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاةَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ    " وَأَمْرَهُ أَنْ يُكَفِّرَ يَمِينَهُ وَيُرَاجِعَ أَمَتَهُ ، فَقَالَ :
*
    __________________

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (408)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْطلاق
مَدَنِيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 1 إلى الاية 12*
*
*
*
*
*( قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم والله مولاكم وهو العليم الحكيم    ( 2 ) وإذ    أسر النبي إلى بعض أزواجه حديثا فلما نبأت به وأظهره الله عليه عرف بعضه    وأعرض عن بعض فلما نبأها به قالت من أنبأك هذا قال نبأني العليم الخبير    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( قد فرض الله لكم تحلة أيمانكم    ) أي بين وأوجب أن تكفروها إذا حنثتم وهي ما ذكر في سورة المائدة ( والله مولاكم    ) وليكم وناصركم ( وهو العليم الحكيم ) 

 واختلف أهل العلم في لفظ التحريم ، فقال قوم : ليس هو بيمين ، فإن قال لزوجته : أنت علي حرام ،    أو حرمتك ، فإن نوى به طلاقا فهو طلاق ، وإن نوى به ظهارا فظهار . وإن   نوى  تحريم ذاتها أو أطلق فعليه كفارة اليمين بنفس اللفظ . وإن قال ذلك   لجاريته  فإن نوى عتقا عتقت ، وإن نوى تحريم ذاتها أو أطلق فعليه كفارة   اليمين ،  وإن قال لطعام : حرمته على نفسي فلا شيء عليه ، وهذا قول ابن مسعود  وإليه ذهب  الشافعي    . 

 وذهب جماعة إلى أنه يمين ، فإن قال ذلك لزوجته أو جاريته فلا تجب عليه    الكفارة ما لم يقربها كما لو حلف أن لا يطأها . وإن حرم طعاما فهو كما لو    حلف أن لا يأكله ، فلا كفارة عليه ما لم يأكل ، يروى ذلك عن أبي بكر   وعائشة  وبه قال الأوزاعي   وأبو حنيفة  رضي الله عنه : 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا معاذ بن فضالة ،  حدثنا هشام  عن يحيى ،  عن ابن حكيم ،  وهو يعلى بن حكيم ،  عن سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال في الحرام : يكفر   . وقال ابن عباس    : " لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة    " ( الأحزاب - 21 ) . ( وإذ أسر النبي إلى بعض أزواجه حديثا ) وهو تحريم فتاته على نفسه ، وقوله  لحفصة    : لا تخبري بذلك أحدا .   [ ص: 164 ] 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    : أسر أمر الخلافة بعده فحدثت به حفصة    . قال الكلبي    : أسر إليها أن أباك وأبا عائشة  يكونان خليفتين على أمتي من بعدي . وقال  ميمون بن مهران    : أسر أن أبا بكر  خليفتي من بعدي . 

 ( فلما نبأت به    ) أخبرت به حفصة عائشة ( وأظهره الله عليه    ) أي أطلع الله تعالى نبيه على أنها أنبأت به ( عرف بعضه    ) قرأ عبد الرحمن السلمي   والكسائي       : " عرف " بتخفيف الراء ، أي : عرف بعض الفعل الذي فعلته من إفشاء سره ،    أي : غضب من ذلك عليها وجازاها به ، من قول القائل لمن أساء إليه :   لأعرفن  لك ما فعلت ، أي : لأجازينك عليه ، وجازاها به عليه بأن طلقها فلما   بلغ ذلك  عمر  قال : لو كان في آل الخطاب  خير لما طلقك رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . فجاء جبريل  وأمره بمراجعتها واعتزل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نساءه شهرا وقعد في مشربة أم إبراهيم مارية ،  حتى نزلت آية التخيير . 

 وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : لم يطلق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حفصة  وإنما هم بطلاقها فأتاه جبريل  عليه السلام ، وقال : لا تطلقها فإنها صوامة قوامة وإنها من نسائك في الجنة ، فلم يطلقها . 

 وقرأ الآخرون " عرف " بالتشديد ، أي : عرف حفصة  بعد ذلك الحديث ، أي أخبرها ببعض القول الذي كان منها . 

 ( وأعرض عن بعض    ) يعني لم يعرفها إياه ، ولم يخبرها به . قال الحسن    : ما استقصى كريم قط قال الله تعالى : ( عرف بعضه وأعرض عن بعض    ) وذلك أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما رأى الكراهية في وجه حفصة  أراد أن يتراضاها فأسر إليها شيئين : تحريم الأمة على نفسه ، وتبشيرها بأن الخلافة بعده في أبي بكر  وفي أبيها عمر  رضي الله عنها فأخبرت به حفصة  عائشة  وأطلع الله تعالى نبيه عليه ، عرف [ بعضه ] حفصة  وأخبرها ببعض ما أخبرت به عائشة  وهو تحريم الأمة وأعرض عن بعض ، يعني ذكر الخلافة كره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن ينتشر ذلك في الناس ( فلما نبأها به    ) أي   [ ص: 165 ] أخبر حفصة  بما أظهره الله عليه ( قالت ) حفصة    ( من أنبأك هذا    ) أي : من أخبرك بأني أفشيت السر ؟ ( قال نبأني العليم الخبير    ) . 
( إن تتوبا إلى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما وإن تظاهرا عليه فإن الله هو مولاه وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( إن تتوبا إلى الله    ) أي من التعاون على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالإيذاء . يخاطب عائشة   وحفصة    ( فقد صغت قلوبكما    ) أي زاغت ومالت عن الحق واستوجبتما التوبة . قال ابن زيد    : مالت قلوبهما بأن سرهما ما كره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من اجتناب جاريته . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا أبو اليمان  ، أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري ،  أخبرني عبيد الله بن عبد الله بن أبي ثور  عن  عبد الله بن عباس  قال : لم أزل حريصا على أن أسأل  عمر بن الخطاب  عن    المرأتين من أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اللتين قال الله تعالى    لهما : " إن تتوبا إلى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما " حتى حج وحججت معه وعدل  وعدلت   معه بإداوة ، فتبرز ثم جاء فسكبت على يديه منها فتوضأ فقلت له : يا  أمير   المؤمنين من المرأتان من أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  اللتان قال   الله تعالى لهما : " إن تتوبا إلى الله فقد صغت قلوبكما   " ؟ فقال : واعجبا لك يا ابن عباس  هما عائشة   وحفصة    . 

ثم استقبل عمر  الحديث يسوقه فقال : إني كنت أنا وجار لي من الأنصار في بني أمية بن زيد ،  وهي من عوالي المدينة ،  وكنا    نتناوب النزول على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فينزل يوما وأنزل يوما    فإذا نزلت جئته بما حدث من خبر ذلك اليوم من الوحي أو غيره ، وإذا نزل  فعل   مثل ذلك . 

 وكنا معشر قريش  نغلب النساء ، فلما قدمنا على الأنصار إذا هم قوم تغلبهم نساؤهم ، فطفق نساؤنا يأخذن من أدب نساء الأنصار  فصخبت    علي امرأتي فراجعتني فأنكرت أن تراجعني فقالت : ولم تنكر أن أراجعك !    فوالله إن أزواج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليراجعنه ، وإن إحداهن    لتهجره اليوم حتى الليل . فأفزعني وقلت : خاب من فعل ذلك منهن . 

 ثم جمعت علي ثيابي [ فنزلت ] فدخلت على حفصة ،  فقلت لها : أي حفصة  أتغاضب    إحداكن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - اليوم حتى الليل ؟ قالت : نعم ،   فقلت  : خبت وخسرت ، أفتأمنين أن يغضب الله تعالى لغضب رسوله فتهلكي لا   تستكثري  للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا تراجعيه في شيء ولا تهجريه   وسليني   [ ص: 166 ] ما بدا لك ، ولا يغرنك أن كانت [ جارتك ] [ أوضأ ] منك وأحب إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يريد عائشة    - . 

 قال عمر    : وكنا تحدثنا أن غسان تنعل الخيل لتغزونا فنزل صاحبي الأنصاري يوم نوبته فرجع إلينا عشاء فضرب بابي ضربا شديدا وقال : أثم هو ؟ 

 ففزعت فخرجت إليه فقال : قد حدث اليوم أمر عظيم ؟ فقلت : ما هو أجاء غسان !    قال : لا بل أعظم منه وأهول ، طلق النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نساءه .    فقلت : قد خابت حفصة  وخسرت كنت أظن أن هذا يوشك أن يكون . 

 فجمعت علي ثيابي وصليت صلاة الفجر مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ،    فدخل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مشربة فاعتزل فيها فدخلت على حفصة  فإذا هي تبكي ، فقلت : ما يبكيك ألم أكن حذرتك ؟ أطلقكن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؟ 

 قالت : لا أدري ها هو ذا معتزل في المشربة . فجئت إلى المنبر فإذا حوله    رهط يبكي بعضهم ، فجلست معهم قليلا ثم غلبني ما أجد ، فجئت المشربة التي    فيها النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقلت لغلام له أسود : استأذن لعمر ،  فدخل    فكلم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم رجع فقال : كلمت النبي - صلى الله    عليه وسلم - فذكرتك له فصمت ، فانصرفت حتى جلست مع الرهط الذين عند  المنبر  ،  ثم غلبني ما أجد فجئت فقلت إلى الغلام فقلت : استأذن فاستأذن ثم  رجع  إلي  فقال : قد ذكرتك له فصمت [ فرجعت فجلست مع الرهط الذين عند  المنبر ،  ثم  غلبني ما أجد فجئت الغلام فقلت : استأذن لعمر ،  فاستأذن ثم رجع إلي فقال : قد ذكرتك له فصمت ] . 

 فلما وليت منصرفا قال إذا الغلام يدعوني فقال : قد أذن لك النبي - صلى    الله عليه وسلم - فدخلت على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فإذا هو    مضطجع على رمال حصير ليس بينه وبينه فراش قد أثر الرمال بجنبه متكئا على    وسادة من أدم حشوها ليف ، فسلمت عليه ثم قلت وأنا قائم : يا رسول الله    أطلقت نساءك ؟ فرفع إلي بصره فقال : لا ، فقلت : الله أكبر . ثم قلت وأنا    قائم أستأنس : يا رسول الله لو رأيتني وكنا معشر قريش  نغلب النساء فلما قدمنا المدينة  إذا قوم تغلبهم نساؤهم ، فتبسم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ثم قلت : يا رسول الله لو رأيتني ودخلت على حفصة  فقلت لها : لا يغرنك أن كانت جارتك [ أوضأ ] منك وأحب إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يريد عائشة       - فتبسم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - تبسمة أخرى ، فجلست حين رأيته    يبتسم فرفعت بصري في بيته ، فوالله ما رأيت فيه شيئا يرد البصر غير أهبة   [   ص: 167 ] ثلاثة ، فقلت يا رسول الله ادع الله فليوسع على أمتك فإن فارس  والروم  قد وسع عليهم وأعطوا من الدنيا وهم لا يعبدون الله . 

 فجلس النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وكان متكئا فقال : " أو في هذا أنت يا ابن الخطاب ؟  إن أولئك قوم عجلوا طيباتهم في الحياة الدنيا " . 

 فقلت : يا رسول الله استغفر لي . 

فاعتزل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نساءه من أجل ذلك الحديث حين أفشته حفصة  إلى عائشة  تسعا وعشرين ليلة ، وكان قال : ما أنا بداخل عليهن شهرا - من شدة موجدته عليهن حين عاتبه الله - عز وجل - 

 فلما مضت تسع وعشرون ليلة ، دخل على عائشة  رضي الله عنها فبدأ بها فقالت له عائشة       : يا رسول الله إنك كنت أقسمت أن لا تدخل علينا شهرا وإنما أصبحت من  تسع   وعشرين ليلة أعدها عدا ! فقال : الشهر تسع وعشرون ، وكان ذلك الشهر  تسعا   وعشرين ليلة . 

 قالت عائشة    : ثم أنزل الله التخيير فبدأ بي أول امرأة من نسائه ، فاخترته ثم خير نساءه كلهن فقلن مثل ما قالتعائشة    . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا أبو اليمان ،  أخبرنا شعيب  عن الزهري ،  أخبرني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  أن عائشة  زوج    النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أخبرته أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم  -   جاءها حين أمره الله أن يخير أزواجه فبدأ بي رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه   وسلم - فقال : إني  ذاكر لك أمرا فلا عليك [  أن لا  تعجلي ] حتى تستأمري أبويك ، وقد علم أن  أبوي لم يكونا يأمراني  بفراقه  قالت ثم قال إن الله قال : " يا أيها النبي  قل لأزواجك " إلى تمام  الآيتين  ، فقلت : أو في هذا أستأمر أبوي ؟ فإني أريد  الله ورسوله والدار  الآخرة 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثني  زهير بن حرب ،  حدثنا عمر بن يونس   [ ص: 168 ] الحنفي ،  حدثنا  عكرمة بن عمار ،  عن سماك [ بن زميل    ] حدثنا  عبد الله بن عباس ،  حدثني  عمر بن الخطاب  قال    : لما اعتزل النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نساءه وذكر الحديث . وقال :    دخلت عليه فقلت : يا رسول الله ما يشق عليك من شأن النساء ؟ فإن كنت  طلقتهن   فإن الله معك وملائكته وجبريل  وميكائيل  وأنا وأبو بكر  والمؤمنون معك . وقلما تكلمت - وأحمد الله تعالى - بكلام إلا رجوت أن الله يصدق قولي الذي أقول ، ونزلت هذه الآية : " عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن    " . " وإن تظاهرا عليه فإن الله هو مولاه وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير    " . 

 قوله : ( وإن تظاهرا عليه    ) أي تتظاهرا وتتعاونا على أذى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . قرأ أهل الكوفة  بتخفيف الظاء ، والآخرون بتشديدها . 

 ( فإن الله هو مولاه    ) أي وليه وناصره : ( وجبريل وصالح المؤمنين    ) روي عن ابن مسعود   وأبي بن كعب    : ( وصالح المؤمنين    ) أبو بكر  وعمر  رضي الله عنهما قال الكلبي    : هم المخلصون الذي ليسوا بمنافقين . ( والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير    ) قال مقاتل    : بعد الله وجبريل    " وصالح المؤمنين والملائكة بعد ذلك ظهير    " أي : أعوان للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . وهذا من الواحد الذي يؤدي عن الجمع ، كقوله : " وحسن أولئك رفيقا    " ( النساء - 69 ) .
( عسى ربه إن طلقكن أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن مسلمات مؤمنات قانتات تائبات عابدات سائحات ثيبات وأبكارا    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( عسى ربه إن طلقكن    ) أي : واجب من الله إن طلقكن رسوله ( أن يبدله أزواجا خيرا منكن مسلمات    ) خاضعات لله بالطاعة ( مؤمنات    ) مصدقات بتوحيد الله ( قانتات    ) طائعات ، وقيل : داعيات . وقيل : مصليات ( تائبات عابدات سائحات    ) صائمات ، وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : مهاجرات وقيل : يسحن معه حيث ما ساح ( ثيبات وأبكارا    ) وهذا في الإخبار عن القدرة لا عن الكون لأنه قال : " إن طلقكن " وقد علم أنه لا يطلقهن وهذا كقوله :   [ ص: 169 ] وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم    ( محمد - 38 ) وهذا في الإخبار عن القدرة لأنه ليس في الوجود أمة خير من أمة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .
( ياأيها   الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها  الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة   غلاظ شداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون  ما يؤمرون    ( 6 ) ياأيها الذين كفروا لا تعتذروا اليوم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون    ( 7 ) ياأيها    الذين آمنوا توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحا عسى ربكم أن يكفر عنكم سيئاتكم    ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يوم لا يخزي الله النبي والذين آمنوا    معه نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم يقولون ربنا أتمم لنا نورنا واغفر  لنا   إنك على كل شيء قدير    ( 8 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم    ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : أي بالانتهاء عما نهاكم الله تعالى عنه والعمل بطاعته ( وأهليكم نارا    ) يعني : مروهم بالخير وانهوهم عن الشر وعلموهم وأدبوهم تقوهم بذلك نارا ( وقودها الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة    ) يعني خزنة النار ( غلاظ    ) فظاظ على أهل النار ( شداد    ) أقوياء يدفع الواحد منهم بالدفعة الواحدة سبعين ألفا في النار وهم الزبانية ، لم يخلق الله فيهم الرحمة ( لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون ياأيها الذين كفروا لا تعتذروا اليوم إنما تجزون ما كنتم تعملون    ( ياأيها الذين آمنوا توبوا إلى الله توبة نصوحا    ) قرأ الحسن  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " نصوحا " بضم النون ، وقرأ العامة بفتحها أي : توبة ذات نصح تنصح صاحبها بترك العود إلى ما تاب منه . 

 واختلفوا في معناها قال عمر  وأبي  ومعاذ    : " التوبة النصوح   " أن يتوب ثم لا يعود إلى الذنب ، كما لا يعود اللبن إلى الضرع . 

 قال الحسن    : هي أن يكون العبد نادما على ما مضى; مجمعا على ألا يعود فيه . 

 قال الكلبي    : أن يستغفر باللسان ويندم بالقلب ويمسك بالبدن . 

 قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : توبة تنصحون بها أنفسكم . 

 قال القرظي    : يجمعها أربعة أشياء : الاستغفار باللسان والإقلاع بالأبدان وإضمار ترك العود   [ ص: 170 ] بالجنان ومهاجرة سيئ الإخوان . 

 ( عسى ربكم أن يكفر عنكم سيئاتكم ويدخلكم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يوم لا يخزي الله النبي والذين آمنوا معه    ) أي لا يعذبهم الله بدخول النار ( نورهم يسعى بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم    ) على الصراط ( يقولون ) إذ طفئ نور المنافقين ( ربنا أتمم لنا نورنا واغفر لنا إنك على كل شيء قدير    ) .
( ياأيها النبي جاهد الكفار والمنافقين واغلظ عليهم ومأواهم جهنم وبئس المصير    ( 9 ) ضرب    الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح وامرأة لوط كانتا تحت عبدين من عبادنا    صالحين فخانتاهما فلم يغنيا عنهما من الله شيئا وقيل ادخلا النار مع    الداخلين    ( 10 ) ) 

 ثم ضرب الله مثلا للصالحين والصالحات من النساء فقال - جل ذكره - : ( ( ضرب الله مثلا للذين كفروا امرأة نوح    ) واسمها واعلة    ( وامرأة لوط    ) واسمها واهلة    . وقال مقاتل    : والعة ووالهة . 

 ( كانتا تحت عبدين من عبادنا صالحين    ) وهما نوح  ولوط  عليهما السلام ( فخانتاهما    ) قال ابن عباس    : ما بغت امرأة نبي قط وإنما كانت خيانتهما أنهما كانتا على غير دينهما فكانت امرأة نوح  تقول    للناس : إنه مجنون ، وإذا آمن به أحد أخبرت به الجبابرة وأما امرأة لوط [    فإنها كانت ] تدل قومه على أضيافه إذا نزل به ضيف بالليل أوقدت النار ،    وإذا نزل بالنهار دخنت ليعلم قومه أنه نزل به ضيف  . 

 وقال الكلبي    : أسرتا النفاق وأظهرتا الإيمان . 

 ( فلم يغنيا عنهما من الله شيئا    ) لم يدفعا عنهما مع نبوتهما عذاب الله ( وقيل ادخلا النار مع الداخلين    )   [ ص: 171 ] قطع الله بهذه الآية طمع كل من يركب المعصية أن ينفعه صلاح غيره . 
( وضرب الله مثلا للذين آمنوا امرأة فرعون إذ قالت رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة ونجني من فرعون وعمله ونجني من القوم الظالمين    ( 11 ) ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين    ( 12 ) ) 

 ثم أخبر أن معصية غيره لا تضره إذا كان مطيعا فقال : ( وضرب الله مثلا للذين آمنوا امرأة فرعون    ) وهي آسية بنت مزاحم    . 

 قال المفسرون : لما غلب موسى  السحرة آمنت امرأة فرعون ،  ولما تبين لفرعون  إسلامها أوتد يديها ورجليها بأربعة أوتاد وألقاها في الشمس . 

قال سلمان    : كانت امرأة فرعون  تعذب بالشمس فإذا انصرفوا عنها أظلتها الملائكة   . 

 ( إذ قالت رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة    ) فكشف الله لها عن بيتها في الجنة حتى رأته . 

 وفي القصة : أن فرعون  أمر  بصخرة عظيمة   لتلقى عليها فلما أتوها بالصخرة قالت : رب ابن لي عندك بيتا  في الجنة   فأبصرت بيتها في الجنة من درة بيضاء ، وانتزع روحها فألقيت الصخرة  على جسد   لا روح فيه ولم تجد ألما . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (409)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْمُلْكِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 1 إلى الاية 30*
*
*

*
 وقال الحسن  وابن كيسان    : رفع الله امرأة فرعون  إلى الجنة فهي فيها تأكل وتشرب . 

 ( ونجني من فرعون وعمله    ) قال مقاتل    : وعمله يعني الشرك . وقال أبو صالح  عن ابن عباس    " وعمله " قال : جماعه . ( ونجني من القوم الظالمين    ) الكافرين . ( ومريم ابنت عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه    ) أي في جيب درعها ولذلك ذكر الكناية ( من روحنا وصدقت بكلمات ربها    ) يعني الشرائع التي شرعها الله للعباد بكلماته المنزلة ( وكتبه ) قرأ أهل البصرة  وحفص    : " وكتبه " على الجمع ، وقرأ الآخرون : " وكتابه " على التوحيد . والمراد منه الكثرة أيضا . وأراد بكتبه التي أنزلت على إبراهيم  وموسى  وداود  وعيسى   [ ص: 172 ] عليهم السلام . ( وكانت من القانتين    ) أي من القوم القانتين المطيعين لربها ولذلك لم يقل من القانتات . 

 وقال عطاء    : " من القانتين " أي من المصلين . ويجوز أن يريد بالقانتين رهطها وعشيرتها فإنهم كانوا أهل صلاح مطيعين لله . 

 وروينا عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " حسبك من نساء العالمين : مريم بنت عمران   وخديجة بنت خويلد   وفاطمة بنت محمد  وآسية  امرأة فرعون "   .
سُورَةُ الْمُلْكِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ    ( 1 ) الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ الْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ    ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : يُرِيدُ الْمَوْتَ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْحَيَاةَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    :  أَرَادَ مَوْتَ  الْإِنْسَانِ وَحَيَاتَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ  الدُّنْيَا دَارَ  حَيَاةٍ وَفَنَاءٍ ، وَجَعْلَ الْآخِرَةَ دَارَ جَزَاءٍ  وَبَقَاءٍ . 

 قِيلَ إِنَّمَا قَدَّمَ الْمَوْتَ لِأَنَّهُ إِلَى الْقَهْرِ أَقْرَبُ :   وَقِيلَ : قَدَّمَهُ لِأَنَّهُ أَقْدَمُ لِأَنَّ الْأَشْيَاءَ فِي   الِابْتِدَاءِ كَانَتْ فِي حُكْمِ الْمَوْتِ كَالنُّطْفَةِ وَالتُّرَابِ   وَنَحْوِهِمَا ثُمَّ اعْتَرَضَتْ عَلَيْهَا الْحَيَاةُ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : خَلَقَ  الْمَوْتَ عَلَى صُورَةِ كَبْشٍ أَمْلَحَ لَا يَمُرُّ بِشَيْءٍ  وَلَا  يَجِدُ رِيحَهُ شَيْءٌ إِلَّا مَاتَ وَخَلَقَ الْحَيَاةَ عَلَى  صُورَةِ  فَرَسٍ بَلْقَاءَ [ أُنْثَى ] وَهِيَ الَّتِي كَانَ جِبْرِيلُ  وَالْأَنْبِيَاء  ُ يَرْكَبُونَهَا لَا تَمُرُّ بِشَيْءٍ وَلَا يَجِدُ رِيحَهَا شَيْءٌ إِلَّا حَيِيَ ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي أَخَذَ السَّامِرِيُّ  قَبْضَةً مِنْ أَثَرِهَا فَأَلْقَى عَلَى الْعِجْلِ فَحَيِيَ   . 

 ( لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ ) فِيمَا بَيْنَ [ الْحَيَاةِ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ ] ( أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا ) رُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ   [ ص: 176 ] مَرْفُوعًا : " أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا " أَحْسَنُ عَقْلًا وَأَوْرَعُ عَنْ مَحَارِمِ اللَّهِ ، وَأَسْرَعُ فِي طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ 

وَقَالَ  فُضَيْلُ بْنُ عِيَاضٍ     "  أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا " أَخْلَصُهُ وَأَصْوَبُهُ . وَقَالَ : الْعَمَلُ لَا   يُقْبَلُ حَتَّى يَكُونَ خَالِصًا صَوَابًا ، الْخَالِصُ : إِذَا كَانَ   لِلَّهِ ، وَالصَّوَابُ : إِذَا كَانَ عَلَى السُّنَّةِ   . 

 وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : أَيُّكُمْ أَزْهَدُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَأَتْرَكُ لَهَا . 

 وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    :  لَمْ يُوقِعِ  الْبَلْوَى عَلَى " أَيٍّ " [ إِلَّا ] وَبَيْنَهُمَا  إِضْمَارٌ كَمَا  تَقُولُ بَلَوْتُكُمْ لِأَنْظُرَ أَيُّكُمْ أَطْوَعُ .  وَمِثْلُهُ : "  سَلْهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ بِذَلِكَ زَعِيمٌ " ( الْقَلَمِ - 40 )  أَيْ :  سَلْهُمْ وَانْظُرْ أَيَّهُمْ فَ " أَيُّ " : رُفِعَ عَلَى  الِابْتِدَاءِ "  وَأَحْسَنُ " خَبَرُهُ ( وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ ) فِي  انْتِقَامِهِ مِمَّنْ  عَصَاهُ ( الْغَفُورُ ) لِمَنْ تَابَ إِلَيْهِ .
( الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت فارجع البصر هل ترى من فطور    ( 3 ) ثم ارجع البصر كرتين ينقلب إليك البصر خاسئا وهو حسير    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( الذي خلق سبع سماوات طباقا    ) طبقا على طبق بعضها فوق بعض ( ما ترى في خلق الرحمن من تفاوت    ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي      : " من تفوت " بتشديد الواو بلا ألف ، وقرأ الأخرون بتخفيف الواو وألف   قبلها . وهما لغتان كالتحمل والتحامل والتطهر والتطاهر . ومعناه : ما ترى   يا ابن آدم  في خلق الرحمن من اعوجاج واختلاف وتناقض بل هي مستقيمة مستوية . وأصله من " الفوت " وهو أن يفوت بعضها بعضا لقلة استوائها ( فارجع البصر    ) كرر النظر ، معناه : انظر ثم ارجع ( هل ترى من فطور    ) شقوق وصدوع . 

 ( ثم ارجع البصر كرتين    ) قال ابن عباس    : مرة بعد مرة ( ينقلب ) ينصرف ويرجع ( إليك البصر خاسئا    ) صاغرا ذليلا مبعدا لم ير ما يهوى ( وهو حسير    ) كليل منقطع لم يدرك ما طلب . وروي عن كعب  أنه   قال : السماء الدنيا موج مكفوف والثانية مرمرة بيضاء والثالثة حديد   والرابعة [ صفراء ] وقال : نحاس والخامسة فضة والسادسة ذهب والسابعة ياقوتة   حمراء بين [ السماء ] السابعة إلى الحجب السبعة صحاري من نور   .
[ ص: 177 ]   ( ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وجعلناها رجوما للشياطين وأعتدنا لهم عذاب السعير    ( 5 ) وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير    ( 6 ) إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا وهي تفور    ( 7 ) تكاد تميز من الغيظ كلما ألقي فيها فوج سألهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم نذير    ( 8 ) قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير    ( 9 ) وقالوا لو كنا نسمع أو نعقل ما كنا في أصحاب السعير    ( 10 ) فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا لأصحاب السعير    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( ولقد زينا السماء الدنيا      ) أراد الأدنى من الأرض وهي التي يراها الناس . ( بمصابيح ) [ أي :   الكواكب واحدها : مصباح وهو السراج سمي الكوكب مصباحا ] لإضاءته ( وجعلناها رجوما    ) مرامي ( للشياطين ) إذا استرقوا السمع ( وأعتدنا لهم    ) في الآخرة ( عذاب السعير ) النار الموقدة . ( وللذين كفروا بربهم عذاب جهنم وبئس المصير إذا ألقوا فيها سمعوا لها شهيقا    ) وهو أول نهيق الحمار وذلك أقبح الأصوات ( وهي تفور    ) تغلي بهم كغلي المرجل . وقال مجاهد    : تفور بهم كما يفور الماء الكثير بالحب القليل . 

 ( تكاد تميز    ) تنقطع ( من الغيظ ) من تغيظها عليهم ، قال  ابن قتيبة    : تكاد تنشق غيظا على الكفار ( كلما ألقي فيها فوج    ) جماعة منهم ( سألهم خزنتها    ) سؤال توبيخ ( ألم يأتكم نذير    ) رسول ينذركم . 

 ( قالوا بلى قد جاءنا نذير فكذبنا وقلنا    ) للرسل ( ما نزل الله من شيء إن أنتم إلا في ضلال كبير    ) 

 ( وقالوا لو كنا نسمع    ) من الرسل ما جاءونا به ( أو نعقل    ) منهم . وقال ابن عباس    : لو كنا نسمع الهدى أو نعقله فنعمل به ( ما كنا في أصحاب السعير    ) قال الزجاج    : لو كنا نسمع سمع من يعي ويتفكر أو نعقل عقل من يميز وينظر ما كنا من أهل النار . 

 ( فاعترفوا بذنبهم فسحقا    ) بعدا ( لأصحاب السعير    ) قرأ أبو جعفر   والكسائي    " فسحقا "   [ ص: 178 ] بضم الحاء ، وقرأ الباقون بسكونها وهما لغتان مثل الرعب والرعب والسحت والسحت .
( إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير    ( 12 ) وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور    ( 13 ) ألا يعلم من خلق وهو اللطيف الخبير    ( 14 ) هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا فامشوا في مناكبها وكلوا من رزقه وإليه النشور    ( 15 ) أأمنتم من في السماء أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور    ( 16 ) ) 

 ( إن الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير وأسروا قولكم أو اجهروا به إنه عليم بذات الصدور    ) قال ابن عباس    : نزلت في المشركين كانوا ينالون من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فيخبره جبريل  عليه السلام بما قالوا فقال بعضهم لبعض : أسروا قولكم كي لا يسمع إله محمد    . 

 فقال الله - جل ذكره - : ( ألا يعلم من خلق      ) ألا يعلم ما في الصدور من خلقها ( وهو اللطيف الخبير ) لطيف علمه في   القلوب الخبير بما فيها من الخير والشر والوسوسة . وقيل " من " يرجع إلى   المخلوق ، أي ألا يعلم الله مخلوقه ؟ 

 ( هو الذي جعل لكم الأرض ذلولا    ) سهلا لا يمتنع المشي فيها بالحزونة ( فامشوا في مناكبها    ) قال ابن عباس  وقتادة    : في جبالها . وقال الضحاك    : في آكامها . وقال مجاهد    : في طرقها وفجاجها . قال الحسن    : في سبلها . وقال الكلبي    : في أطرافها . وقال مقاتل    : في نواحيها . قال الفراء    : في جوانبها والأصل في الكلمة الجانب ، ومنه منكب الرجل والريح النكباء وتنكب فلان [ أي جانب ] ( وكلوا من رزقه    ) مما خلقه رزقا لكم في الأرض . ( وإليه النشور    ) أي : وإليه تبعثون من قبوركم . ثم خوف الكفار فقال : ( أأمنتم من في السماء    ) قال ابن عباس    : أي : عذاب من في السماء إن عصيتموه ( أن يخسف بكم الأرض فإذا هي تمور    ) قال الحسن      : تتحرك بأهلها . وقيل : تهوي بهم . والمعنى : أن الله تعالى يحرك الأرض   عند الخسف بهم حتى تلقيهم إلى أسفل ، تعلو عليهم وتمر فوقهم . يقال : مار   يمور ، أي : جاء وذهب .
[ ص: 179 ]   ( أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا فستعلمون كيف نذير    ( 17 ) ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم فكيف كان نكير    ( 18 ) أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات ويقبضن ما يمسكهن إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير    ( 19 ) بصير أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم ينصركم من دون الرحمن إن الكافرون إلا في غرور    ( 20 ) غرور أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه بل لجوا في عتو ونفور    ( 21 ) أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه أهدى  أم من يمشي سويا على صراط مستقيم    ( 22 ) ) 

 ( أم أمنتم من في السماء أن يرسل عليكم حاصبا    ) ريحا ذات حجارة كما فعل بقوم لوط    . ( فستعلمون ) في الآخرة وعند الموت ( كيف نذير    ) أي إنذاري إذا عاينتم العذاب . 

 ( ولقد كذب الذين من قبلهم    ) يعني كفار الأمم الماضية ( فكيف كان نكير ) أي إنكاري عليهم بالعذاب . 

 ( أولم يروا إلى الطير فوقهم صافات    ) تصف أجنحتها في الهواء ( ويقبضن ) أجنحتها بعد البسط ( ما يمسكهن ) في حال القبض [ والبسط ] أن يسقطن ( إلا الرحمن إنه بكل شيء بصير    ) 

 ( أمن هذا الذي هو جند لكم    ) استفهام إنكار . قال ابن عباس    : أي منعة لكم ( ينصركم من دون الرحمن    ) يمنعكم من عذابه ويدفع عنكم ما أراد بكم . ( إن الكافرون إلا في غرور    ) أي في غرور من الشيطان يغرهم بأن العذاب لا ينزل بهم . 

 ( أمن هذا الذي يرزقكم إن أمسك رزقه    ) أي من الذي يرزقكم المطر إن أمسك الله [ عنكم ] ( بل لجوا في عتو    ) تماد في الضلال ( ونفور ) تباعد من الحق . وقال مجاهد    : كفور . ثم ضرب مثلا فقال : ( أفمن يمشي مكبا على وجهه    ) راكبا رأسه في الضلالة والجهالة أعمى القلب والعين لا يبصر يمينا ولا شمالا وهو الكافر . قال قتادة    : أكب على المعاصي في الدنيا فحشره الله على وجهه   [ ص: 180 ] يوم القيامة ( أهدى أمن يمشي سويا    ) معتدلا يبصر الطريق وهو ( على صراط مستقيم ) وهو المؤمن . قال قتادة    : يمشي يوم القيامة سويا .
( قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون    ( 23 ) قل هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون    ( 24 ) ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين    ( 25 ) قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين    ( 26 ) فلما رأوه زلفة سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا وقيل هذا الذي كنتم به تدعون    ( 27 ) قل أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي أو رحمنا فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم    ( 28 ) قل هو الرحمن آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون من هو في ضلال مبين    ( 29 ) ) 

 ( قل هو الذي أنشأكم وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون    ) قال مقاتل    : يعني أنهم لا يشكرون رب هذه النعم . ( قل   هو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم   صادقين قل إنما العلم عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين فلما رأوه    ) يعني : العذاب في الآخرة - على قول أكثر المفسرين - وقال مجاهد    : يعني العذاب ببدر ( زلفة ) أي قريبا وهو [ اسم يوصف به المصدر يستوي فيه ] المذكر والمؤنث والواحد والاثنان [ والجميع ] ( سيئت وجوه الذين كفروا      ) اسودت وعليها كآبة ، والمعنى قبحت وجوههم بالسواد ، يقال : ساء الشيء   يسوء فهو سيئ إذا قبح ، وسيء يساء إذا قبح ( وقيل ) لها أي قال الخزنة (   هذا ) أي هذا العذاب ( الذي كنتم به تدعون    ) تفتعلون من الدعاء تدعون وتتمنون أنه يعجل لكم ، وقرأ يعقوب  تدعون بالتخفيف ، وهي قراءة قتادة  ومعناهما واحد مثل تذكرون وتذكرون . 

 ( قل ) يا محمد  لمشركي مكة الذين يتمنون [ هلاكك ] ( أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله ومن معي    ) من المؤمنين ( أو رحمنا    ) فأبقانا وأخر آجالنا ( فمن يجير الكافرين من عذاب أليم      ) فإنه واقع بهم لا محالة . وقيل : معناه أرأيتم إن أهلكني الله فعذبني   ومن معي أو رحمنا فغفر لنا فنحن - مع إيماننا - خائفون أن يهلكنا بذنوبنا   لأن حكمه نافذ فينا فمن يجيركم ويمنعكم من عذابه وأنتم كافرون ؟ وهذا  معنى  قول ابن عباس    .   [ ص: 181 ] 

 ( قل هو الرحمن    ) الذي نعبده ( آمنا به وعليه توكلنا فستعلمون    ) قرأ الكسائي  بالياء ، وقرأ الباقون بالتاء . ( من هو في ضلال مبين    ) أي ستعلمون عند معاينة العذاب من الضال منا نحن أم أنتم ؟
( قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا فمن يأتيكم بماء معين    ( 30 ) ) 

 ( قل أرأيتم إن أصبح ماؤكم غورا    ) غائرا ذاهبا في الأرض لا تناله الأيدي والدلاء . قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : يعني ماء زمزم ( فمن يأتيكم بماء معين    ) ظاهر تراه العيون وتناله [ الأيدي ] والدلاء . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : معين أي جار . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرني أبو الحسن الفارسي ،  حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يزيد ،  حدثنا أبو يحيى البزاز ،  حدثنا [ محمد بن يحيى    ] حدثنا أبو داود ،  حدثنا عمران ،  عن قتادة ،  عن عباس الجشمي ،  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " إن سورة من كتاب الله ما هي إلا ثلاثون آية شفعت لرجل فأخرجته من النار يوم القيامة وأدخلته الجنة ، وهي سورة تبارك "   .
*



    __________________

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (410)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْقلم
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 1 إلى الاية 43*
*
*
*
*
*سُورَةُ الْقَلَمِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( ن وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( ن ) اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ فَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : هُوَ الْحُوتُ الَّذِي عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ الْأَرْضُ . وَهُوَ قَوْلُ مُجَاهِدٍ  وَمُقَاتِلٍ   وَالسُّدِّيِّ  وَالْكَلْبِيِّ    . 

 وَرَوَى أَبُو ظَبْيَانَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ   : أَوَّلُ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الْقَلَمَ ، فَجَرَى بِمَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ   إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ، ثُمَّ خَلَقَ النُّونَ فَبَسَطَ الْأَرْضَ   عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ فَتَحَرَّكَ النُّونُ فَمَادَتِ الْأَرْضُ ، فَأُثْبِتَتْ   بِالْجِبَالِ وَإِنَّ الْجِبَالَ لَتَفْخَرُ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : ( ن وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ    )   . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي اسْمِهِ ، فَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    : [ اسْمُهُ ] يَهْمُوتُ . وَقَالَ الْوَاقِدَيُّ    : لُيُوثَا . وَقَالَ كَعْبٌ    : لُوِيثَا . وَعَنْ عَلِيٍّ :  اسْمُهُ بَلْهَوثُ .   [ ص: 186 ] 

 وَقَالَتِ الرُّوَاةُ : لَمَّا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الْأَرْضَ وَفَتْقَهَا   بَعَثَ مِنْ تَحْتِ الْعَرْشِ مَلَكًا فَهَبَطَ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ حَتَّى   دَخَلَ تَحْتَ الْأَرْضِينَ السَّبْعَ فَوَضَعَهَا عَلَى عَاتِقِهِ ،   إِحْدَى يَدَيْهِ بِالْمُشْرِقِ وَالْأُخْرَى بِالْمَغْرِبِ ،   بَاسِطَتَيْنِ قَابِضَتَيْنِ عَلَى الْأَرْضِينَ السَّبْعَ ، حَتَّى   ضَبَطَهَا فَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِقَدَمَيْهِ مَوْضِعُ قَرَارٍ ، فَأَهْبَطَ   اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - مِنَ الْفِرْدَوْسِ ثَوْرًا لَهُ أَرْبَعُونَ   أَلْفَ قَرْنٍ وَأَرْبَعُونَ أَلْفَ قَائِمَةٍ ، وَجُعِلَ قَرَارُ قَدَمَيِ   الْمَلِكِ عَلَى سَنَامِهِ ، فَلَمْ تَسْتَقِرَّ قَدَمَاهُ فَأَخَذَ   اللَّهُ يَاقُوتَةً خَضْرَاءَ مِنْ أَعْلَى دَرَجَةٍ فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ   غِلَظُهَا مَسِيرَةُ خَمْسمِائَةِ عَامٍ فَوَضَعَهَا بَيْنَ سَنَامِ   الثَّوْرِ إِلَى أُذُنِهِ فَاسْتَقَرَّتْ عَلَيْهَا قَدَمَاهُ ، وَقُرُونُ   ذَلِكَ الثَّوْرِ خَارِجَةُ مِنْ أَقْطَارِ الْأَرْضِ ، وَمَنْخِرَاهُ فِي   الْبَحْرِ فَهُوَ يَتَنَفَّسُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ نَفَسًا فَإِذَا تَنَفَّسَ   مَدَّ الْبَحْرُ وَإِذَا [ رَدَّ ] نَفَسَهُ جَزَرَ الْبَحْرُ فَلَمْ   يَكُنْ لِقَوَائِمِ الثَّوْرِ مَوْضِعَ قَرَارٍ [ فَخَلَقَ ] اللَّهُ   تَعَالَى صَخْرَةً كَغِلَظِ سَبْعِ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَسَبْعِ أَرْضِينَ   فَاسْتَقَرَّتْ قَوَائِمُ الثَّوْرِ عَلَيْهَا وَهِيَ الصَّخْرَةُ الَّتِي   قَالَ لُقْمَانُ لِابْنِهِ " [ يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِنْ تَكُ مِثْقَالَ   حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ ] فَتَكُنْ فِي صَخْرَةٍ " وَلَمْ يَكُنْ   لِلصَّخْرَةِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ ، فَخَلَقَ اللَّهُ نُونًا وَهُوَ الْحُوتُ   الْعَظِيمُ ، فَوَضْعَ الصَّخْرَةَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ وَسَائِرُ جَسَدِهِ   خَالٍ وَالْحُوتُ عَلَى الْبَحْرِ ، وَالْبَحْرُ عَلَى مَتْنِ الرِّيحِ ،   وَالرِّيحُ عَلَى الْقُدْرَةِ . يُقَالُ : فَكُلُّ الدُّنْيَا كُلُّهَا   بِمَا عَلَيْهَا حَرْفَانِ قَالَ لَهَا الْجَبَّارُ : [ جَلَّ جَلَالُهُ ]   كَوْنِي فَكَانَتْ . 

 قَالَ كَعْبُ الْأَحْبَارِ     : إِنَّ  إِبْلِيسَ تَغَلْغَلَ إِلَى الْحُوتِ الَّذِي عَلَى ظَهْرِهِ  الْأَرْضُ  فَوَسْوَسَ إِلَيْهِ ، فَقَالَ لَهُ : أَتَدْرِي مَا عَلَى  ظَهْرِكَ يَا  لُوِيثَا مِنَ الْأُمَمِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَالشَّجَرِ  وَالْجِبَالِ لَوْ  نَفَضْتَهُمْ أَلْقَيْتَهُمْ عَنْ ظَهْرِكَ ، فَهَمَّ  لُوِيثَا أَنْ  يَفْعَلَ ذَلِكَ فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ دَابَّةً فَدَخَلَتْ  مَنْخِرِهِ  فَوَصَلَتْ إِلَى دِمَاغِهِ فَعَجَّ الْحُوتُ إِلَى اللَّهِ  مِنْهَا  فَأَذِنَ لَهَا اللَّهُ فَخَرَجَتْ . قَالَ كَعْبٌ      : فَوَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّهُ لِيَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهَا  وَتَنْظُرُ  إِلَيْهِ إِنْ هَمَّ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ ذَلِكَ عَادَتْ كَمَا  كَانَتْ . 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : نُونٌ آخَرُ حُرُوفِ الرَّحْمَنِ ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

 وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : النُّونُ الدَّوَاةُ .   [ ص: 187 ] 

 وَقِيلَ : هُوَ قَسَمٌ أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِهِ . وَقِيلَ : فَاتِحَةُ السُّورَةِ . وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : افْتِتَاحُ اسْمِهِ نُورٌ وَنَاصِرٌ . 

 وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ    : أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِنُصْرَتِهِ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ . 

 ( وَالْقَلَمِ ) [ هُوَ ] الَّذِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ بِهِ الذِّكْرَ ، وَهُوَ   قَلَمٌ مِنْ نُورٍ طُولُهُ مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ ،  وَيُقَالُ  : أَوَّلُ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهِ الْقَلَمَ وَنَظَرَ إِلَيْهِ  فَانْشَقَّ  بِنِصْفَيْنِ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : اجْرِ بِمَا هُوَ كَائِنٌ إِلَى  يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ فَجَرَى عَلَى اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ بِذَلِكَ . ( وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ    ) يَكْتُبُونَ أَيْ مَا تَكْتُبُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ الْحَفَظَةُ مِنْ أَعْمَالِ بَنِي آدَمَ . 
( مَا أَنْتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ    ( 2 ) وَإِنَّ لَكَ لَأَجْرًا غَيْرَ مَمْنُونٍ    ( 3 ) وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( مَا أَنْتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ    ) [ هُوَ ] جَوَابٌ لِقَوْلِهِمْ يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِي نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ إِنَّكَ لَمَجْنُونٌ    ( الْحِجْرِ - 6 ) فَأَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِالنُّونِ وَالْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَكْتُبُ مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ فَقَالَ : ( مَا أَنْتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ      ) بِنُبُوَّةِ رَبّكِ ( بِمَجْنُونٍ ) أَيْ : إِنَّكَ لَا تَكُونُ   مَجْنُونًا وَقَدْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهَ عَلَيْكَ بِالنُّبُوَّةِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ   . وَقِيلَ : بِعِصْمَةِ رَبِّكَ . وَقِيلَ : هُوَ كَمَا يُقَالُ : مَا   أَنْتَ بِمَجْنُونٍ [ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ] وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ مَا   أَنْتَ بِمَجْنُونٍ وَالنِّعْمَةُ لِرَبِّكَ ، كَقَوْلِهِمْ : سُبْحَانَكَ   اللَّهُمَّ وَبِحَمْدِكَ ، أَيْ : وَالْحَمْدُ لَكَ . 

 ( وَإِنَّ لَكَ لَأَجْرًا غَيْرَ مَمْنُونٍ    ) أَيْ : مَنْقُوصٍ وَلَا مَقْطُوعٍ بِصَبْرِكِ عَلَى افْتِرَائِهِمْ عَلَيْكَ . 

 ( وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    : دِينٌ عَظِيمٌ لَا دِينَ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ وَلَا أَرْضَى عِنْدِي مِنْهُ ، وَهُوَ دِينُ الْإِسْلَامِ . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : هُوَ آدَابُ الْقُرْآنِ . 

سُئِلَتْ عَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا عَنْ خُلُقِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَتْ : كَانَ خُلُقُهُ الْقُرْآنَ   .   [ ص: 188 ] 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    :  هُوَ مَا كَانَ  يَأْتَمِرُ بِهِ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ وَيَنْتَهِي عَنْهُ  مِنْ نَهْيِ  اللَّهِ ، وَالْمَعْنَى إِنَّكَ عَلَى الْخُلُقِ الَّذِي  أَمَرَكَ اللَّهُ  بِهِ فِي الْقُرْآنِ . 

 وَقِيلَ : سَمَّى اللَّهُ خُلُقَهُ عَظِيمًا لِأَنَّهُ امْتَثَلَ تَأْدِيبَ اللَّهِ إِيَّاهُ بِقَوْلِهِ : " خُذِ الْعَفْوَ    " الْآيَةَ ( الْأَعْرَافِ - 198 ) . 

 وَرُوِّينَا عَنْ جَابِرٍ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :   " إِنَّ اللَّهَ بَعَثَنِي لِتَمَامِ مَكَارِمِ الْأَخْلَاقِ ، وَتَمَامِ مَحَاسِنِ الْأَفْعَالِ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ    [ حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ    ] حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ مَنْصُورٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ الْبَرَاءَ  يَقُولُ : كَانَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَحْسَنَ  النَّاسِ  وَجْهًا وَأَحْسَنَهُمْ خُلُقًا لَيْسَ بِالطَّوِيلِ الْبَائِنِ  وَلَا  بِالْقَصِيرِ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ الْجَوْزَجَانِي  ُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخُزَاعِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْهَيْثَمُ بْنُ كُلَيْبٍ الشَّاشِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  جَعْفَرُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ الضُّبَعِيُّ  عَنْ ثَابِتٍ  عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  قَالَ   : خَدَمْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  عَشْرَ  سِنِينَ فَمَا قَالَ لِي أُفٍّ قَطُّ [ وَمَا ] قَالَ لِشَيْءٍ  صَنَعْتُهُ  : لِمَ صَنَعْتَهُ ؟ وَلَا لِشَيْءٍ تَرَكْتُهُ : لِمَ  تَرَكْتَهُ ؟  وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ  أَحْسَنِ النَّاسِ خُلُقًا وَلَا مَسَسْتُ خَزًّا [  قَطُّ ] وَلَا حَرِيرًا  وَلَا شَيْئًا [ كَانَ ] أَلْيَنَ مِنْ كَفِّ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَلَا شَمَمْتُ  مِسْكًا وَلَا عِطْرًا كَانَ  أَطْيَبَ مِنْ عَرَقِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  -   .   [ ص: 189 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الصَّيْرَفِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّفَّارُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عِيسَى الْبَرْنِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَثِيرٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ ،  عَنْ أَبِي وَائِلٍ ،  عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ ،  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ :     " إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمْ   يَكُنْ فَاحِشًا وَلَا مُتَفَحِّشًا وَكَانَ يَقُولُ : " خِيَارُكُمْ   أَحْسَنُكُمْ أَخْلَاقًا " . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الصَّيْرَفِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ هِشَامِ بْنِ مَلَّاسٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مَرْوَانُ الْفَزَارِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا حُمِيدٌ الطَّوِيلُ ،  عَنْ أَنَسٍ  أَنَّ امْرَأَةً عَرَضَتْ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي طَرِيقٍ مِنْ طُرُقِ الْمَدِينَةِ  فَقَالَتْ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنْ لِي إِلَيْكَ حَاجَةً فَقَالَ : يَا أُمَّ فُلَانٍ اجْلِسِي فِي أَيِّ سِكَكِ الْمَدِينَةِ  شِئْتِ   أَجْلِسْ إِلَيْكِ ، قَالَ : فَفَعَلَتْ فَقَعَدَ إِلَيْهَا رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - حَتَّى [ قَضَى ]   حَاجَتَهَا   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  قَالَ : [ حَدَّثَنَا ] مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى ،  حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمٌ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا حُمِيدٌ الطَّوِيلُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ  قَالَ : إِنْ كَانَتِ الْأَمَةُ مِنْ إِمَاءِ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ  لَتَأْخُذُ بِيَدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَتَنْطَلِقُ بِهِ حَيْثُ شَاءَتْ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْبَغْوَيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عِمْرَانُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ التَّغْلِبِيُّ ،  عَنْ زَيْدِ [ ابْنِ الْعَمِّيِّ ]  عَنْ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ  أَنَّ   رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ إِذَا   صَافَحَ الرَّجُلَ لَمْ يَنْزِعْ يَدَهُ مِنْ يَدِهِ [ حَتَّى يَكُونَ هُوَ   الَّذِي يَنَزِعُ يَدَهُ ] وَلَا يَصْرِفُ وَجْهَهُ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ حَتَّى   يَكُونَ هُوَ الَّذِي يَصْرِفُ وَجْهَهُ [ عَنْ وَجْهِهِ ] وَلَمْ يُرَ   مُقَدِّمًا رُكْبَتَيْهِ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ جَلِيسٍ لَهُ   .   [ ص: 190 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ الْخُزَاعِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا الْهَيْثَمُ بْنُ كُلَيْبٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى ،  حَدَّثَنَا  هَارُونُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْهَمْدَانِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عُبَيْدَةُ  عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ : مَا   ضَرَبَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِيَدِهِ   شَيْئًا قَطُّ إِلَّا أَنْ يُجَاهِدَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ، وَلَا ضَرَبَ   خَادِمًا وَلَا امْرَأَةً   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ،  حَدَّثَنِي مَالِكُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ ،  عَنْ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ   كُنْتُ أَمْشِي مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  - وَعَلَيْهِ بُرْدٌ نَجْرَانِيٌّ غَلِيظُ الْحَاشِيَةِ  فَأَدْرَكَهُ  أَعْرَابِيٌّ فَجَبَذَهُ بِرِدَائِهِ جَبْذَةً شَدِيدَةً  حَتَّى نَظَرْتُ  إِلَى صَفْحَةِ عَاتِقِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - قَدْ أَثَّرَتْ بِهَا حَاشِيَةُ الْبُرْدِ مِنْ  شِدَّةِ  جَبْذَتِهِ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  مُرْ   لِي مِنْ مَالِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي عِنْدَكَ ، فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَيْهِ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ثُمَّ ضَحِكَ ثُمَّ  أَمَرَ  لَهُ بِعَطَاءٍ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ الرَّيَّانِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْمَدِينِيِّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ  عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ دِينَارٍ ،  عَنِ  ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ ،  عَنْ يَعْلَى بْنِ مُمَلَّكٍ ،  عَنْ  أُمِّ الدَّرْدَاءِ  تُحَدِّثُ عَنْ  أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :     " إِنَّ أَثْقَلَ شَيْءٍ يُوضَعُ فِي مِيزَانِ الْمُؤْمِنِ يَوْمَ   الْقِيَامَةِ خُلُقٌ حَسَنٌ ، وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُبْغِضُ   الْفَاحِشَ الْبَذِيءَ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَّانِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا دَاوُدُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ [ الْأَوْدِيُّ ]  سَمِعْتُ أَبِي يَقُولُ سَمِعْتُ أَبَا   [ ص: 191 ] هُرَيْرَةَ  يَقُولُ : قَالَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِأَصْحَابِهِ : "   أَتُدْرُونَ مَا أَكْثَرُ مَا يُدْخِلُ النَّاسَ النَّارَ ؟ قَالُوا :   اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ . قَالَ : فَإِنَّ أَكْثَرَ مَا يُدْخِلُ   النَّاسَ النَّارَ الْأَجْوَفَانِ : الْفَرْجُ وَالْفَمُ ، أَتُدْرُونَ مَا   أَكْثَرُ مَا يَدْخِلُ النَّاسَ الْجَنَّةَ ؟ قَالُوا : اللَّهُ   وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ . قَالَ : فَإِنَّ أَكْثَرَ مَا يَدْخِلُ النَّاسَ   الْجَنَّةَ : تَقْوَى اللَّهِ وَحُسْنُ الْخُلُقِ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الصَّيْرَفِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْأَصَمُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ [ بْنِ عَبْدِ ] الْحَكَمِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبِي وَشُعَيْبٌ  قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ  عَنْ   [ ابْنِ ] الْهَادِّ  عَنْ  عَمْرِو بْنِ أَبِي عَمْرٍو  عَنِ الْمُطَّلِبِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ :   " إِنَّ الْمُؤْمِنَ لَيُدْرِكُ بِحُسْنِ خُلُقِهِ دَرَجَةَ قَائِمِ اللَّيْلِ وَصَائِمِ النَّهَارِ "   .
( ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون    ( 2 ) وإن لك لأجرا غير ممنون    ( 3 ) وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون    ) [ هو ] جواب لقولهم ياأيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر إنك لمجنون    ( الحجر - 6 ) فأقسم الله بالنون والقلم وما يكتب من الأعمال فقال : ( ما أنت بنعمة ربك      ) بنبوة ربك ( بمجنون ) أي : إنك لا تكون مجنونا وقد أنعم الله عليك   بالنبوة والحكمة . وقيل : بعصمة ربك . وقيل : هو كما يقال : ما أنت بمجنون [   والحمد لله ] وقيل : معناه ما أنت بمجنون والنعمة لربك ، كقولهم : سبحانك   اللهم وبحمدك ، أي : والحمد لك . 

 ( وإن لك لأجرا غير ممنون    ) أي : منقوص ولا مقطوع بصبرك على افترائهم عليك . 

 ( وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم    ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : دين عظيم لا دين أحب إلي ولا أرضى عندي منه ، وهو دين الإسلام . وقال الحسن    : هو آداب القرآن . 

سئلت عائشة  رضي الله عنها عن خلق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالت : كان خلقه القرآن   .   [ ص: 188 ] 

 وقال قتادة    : هو ما كان يأتمر به من أمر الله وينتهي عنه من نهي الله ، والمعنى إنك على الخلق الذي أمرك الله به في القرآن . 

 وقيل : سمى الله خلقه عظيما لأنه امتثل تأديب الله إياه بقوله : " خذ العفو    " الآية ( الأعراف - 198 ) . 

 وروينا عن جابر  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إن الله بعثني لتمام مكارم الأخلاق ، وتمام محاسن الأفعال "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف    [ حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل    ] حدثنا أحمد بن سعيد أبو عبد الله ،  حدثنا إسحاق بن منصور ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن يوسف ،  عن أبيه عن أبي إسحاق  قال : سمعت البراء  يقول : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أحسن الناس وجها وأحسنهم خلقا ليس بالطويل البائن ولا بالقصير   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد الهيثم بن كليب الشاشي ،  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي ،  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  حدثنا  جعفر بن سليمان الضبعي  عن ثابت  عن أنس بن مالك  قال   : خدمت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عشر سنين فما قال لي أف قط [  وما  ] قال لشيء صنعته : لم صنعته ؟ ولا لشيء تركته : لم تركته ؟ وكان رسول   الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أحسن الناس خلقا ولا مسست خزا [ قط ] ولا   حريرا ولا شيئا [ كان ] ألين من كف رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا   شممت مسكا ولا عطرا كان أطيب من عرق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   .   [ ص: 189 ] 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الصفار ،  حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن عيسى البرني ،  حدثنا محمد بن كثير ،  حدثنا  سفيان الثوري  عن الأعمش ،  عن أبي وائل ،  عن مسروق ،  عن عبد الله بن عمر  قال :   " إن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لم يكن فاحشا ولا متفحشا وكان يقول : " خياركم أحسنكم أخلاقا " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي ،  أخبرنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  حدثنا محمد بن هشام بن ملاس ،  حدثنا مروان الفزاري ،  حدثنا حميد الطويل ،  عن أنس  أن امرأة عرضت لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في طريق من طرق المدينة  فقالت : يا رسول الله إن لي إليك حاجة فقال : يا أم فلان اجلسي في أي سكك المدينة  شئت أجلس إليك ، قال : ففعلت فقعد إليها رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى [ قضى ] حاجتها   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  قال : [ حدثنا ] محمد بن عيسى ،  حدثنا هشيم ،  أخبرنا حميد الطويل ،  حدثنا أنس بن مالك  قال : إن كانت الأمة من إماء أهل المدينة  لتأخذ بيد رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فتنطلق به حيث شاءت   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد بن عبد الرحمن بن أبي شريح ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد العزيز البغوي ،  حدثنا علي بن الجعد ،  أخبرنا عمران بن يزيد التغلبي ،  عن زيد [ ابن العمي ]  عن أنس بن مالك  أن   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا صافح الرجل لم ينزع يده من يده  [  حتى يكون هو الذي ينزع يده ] ولا يصرف وجهه عن وجهه حتى يكون هو الذي  يصرف  وجهه [ عن وجهه ] ولم ير مقدما ركبتيه بين يدي جليس له   .   [ ص: 190 ] 

 أخبرنا عبد الله بن عبد الصمد ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم الخزاعي ،  أخبرنا الهيثم بن كليب ،  حدثنا أبو عيسى ،  حدثنا  هارون بن إسحاق الهمداني ،  حدثنا عبيدة  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه عن عائشة  قالت : ما ضرب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيده شيئا قط إلا أن يجاهد في سبيل الله ، ولا ضرب خادما ولا امرأة   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد الله ،  حدثني مالك بن إسحاق عن عبد الله بن أبي طلحة ،  عن أنس  قال   كنت أمشي مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعليه برد نجراني غليظ   الحاشية فأدركه أعرابي فجبذه بردائه جبذة شديدة حتى نظرت إلى صفحة عاتق   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أثرت بها حاشية البرد من شدة جبذته ،   ثم قال : يا محمد  مر لي من مال الله الذي عندك ، فالتفت إليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم ضحك ثم أمر له بعطاء   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني ،  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  حدثنا  علي بن المديني ،  حدثنا ابن عيينة  عن  عمرو بن دينار ،  عن  ابن أبي مليكة ،  عن يعلى بن مملك ،  عن  أم الدرداء  تحدث عن  أبي الدرداء  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " إن أثقل شيء يوضع في ميزان المؤمن يوم القيامة خلق حسن ، وإن الله تعالى يبغض الفاحش البذيء "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني ،  أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني ،  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه ،  حدثنا أبو نعيم ،  حدثنا داود بن يزيد [ الأودي ]  سمعت أبي يقول سمعت أبا   [ ص: 191 ] هريرة  يقول : قال   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأصحابه : " أتدرون ما أكثر ما يدخل   الناس النار ؟ قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : فإن أكثر ما يدخل الناس   النار الأجوفان : الفرج والفم ، أتدرون ما أكثر ما يدخل الناس الجنة ؟   قالوا : الله ورسوله أعلم . قال : فإن أكثر ما يدخل الناس الجنة : تقوى   الله وحسن الخلق "   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي ،  أخبرنا أبو سعيد محمد بن موسى الصيرفي ،  حدثنا أبو العباس الأصم ،  حدثنا محمد بن عبد الله [ بن عبد ] الحكم ،  أخبرنا أبي وشعيب  قالا حدثنا الليث  عن   [ ابن ] الهاد  عن  عمرو بن أبي عمرو  عن المطلب بن عبد الله  عن عائشة  قالت : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " إن المؤمن ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجة قائم الليل وصائم النهار "   .**يتبع*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (411)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْقلم
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
*الاية 1 إلى الاية 43*
*
*
*
*
*( فستبصر ويبصرون    ( 5 ) بأييكم المفتون    ( 6 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( فستبصر ويبصرون    ) فسترى يا محمد  ويرون - يعني أهل مكة     - إذا نزل بهم العذاب . 

 ( بأييكم المفتون     ) قيل معناه : بأيكم   المجنون ، ف " المفتون " مفعول بمعنى المصدر ، كما  يقال : ما بفلان مجلود   ومعقول ، أي جلادة وعقل . وهذا معنى قول الضحاك  ورواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقيل الباء بمعنى " في " مجازه : فستبصر ويبصرون في أي الفريقين المجنون في فريقك أم في فريقهم ؟ . 

 وقيل : الباء بمعنى " مع " و " المفتون " هو الشيطان . [ والمعنى : مع أيكم الشيطان ] مع المؤمنين أم مع الكافرين ؟ وهذا معنى قول مجاهد    . 

 وقال الآخرون : زائدة ، معناه : أيكم المفتون ؟ أي المجنون الذي فتن بالجنون ، وهذا قول قتادة*
يتبع*.
[ ص: 192 ]   ( إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين    ( 7 ) فلا تطع المكذبين    ( 8 ) ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون    ( 9 ) ولا تطع كل حلاف مهين    ( 10 ) هماز مشاء بنميم    ( 11 ) مناع للخير معتد أثيم    ( 12 ) عتل بعد ذلك زنيم    ( 13 ) ) 

 ( إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين فلا تطع المكذبين    ) ، يعني مشركي مكة  فإنهم كانوا يدعونه إلى دين آبائه فنهاه أن يطيعهم . 

 ( ودوا لو تدهن فيدهنون    ) قال : الضحاك  لو تكفر فيكفرون . قال الكلبي    : لو تلين لهم فيلينون لك . قال الحسن    : لو تصانعهم في دينك فيصانعونك في دينهم . قال  زيد بن أسلم    : لو تنافق وترائي فينافقون ويراءون . وقال  ابن قتيبة    : أرادوا أن تعبد آلهتهم مدة ويعبدون الله مدة . 

 ( ولا تطع كل حلاف مهين    ) كثير الحلف بالباطل . قال [ مقاتل    : يعني ] الوليد بن المغيرة    . وقيل : الأسود بن عبد يغوث    . وقال عطاء    : الأخنس بن شريق    ( مهين ) ضعيف حقير . قيل : هو فعيل من المهانة وهي قلة الرأي والتمييز . وقال ابن عباس    : كذاب . وهو قريب من الأول لأن الإنسان إنما يكذب لمهانة نفسه عليه . 

 ( هماز ) مغتاب يأكل لحوم الناس بالطعن والغيبة . قال الحسن    : هو الذي يغمز بأخيه في المجلس ، كقوله : " همزة " ( مشاء بنميم    ) قتات يسعى بالنميمة بين الناس ليفسد بينهم . 

 ( مناع للخير    ) بخيل بالمال . قال ابن عباس    : " مناع للخير " أي للإسلام يمنع ولده وعشيرته عن الإسلام يقول : لئن دخل واحد منكم في دين محمد  لا أنفعه بشيء أبدا ( معتد ) ظلوم يتعدى الحق ( أثيم ) فاجر . ( عتل ) العتل : الغليظ الجافي . وقال الحسن    : هو الفاحش الخلق السيئ الخلق . قال الفراء    : هو الشديد الخصومة في الباطل وقال الكلبي    : هو الشديد في كفره ، وكل شديد عند العرب عتل ، وأصله من العتل وهو الدفع بالعنف . قال  عبيد بن عمير    : " العتل " الأكول الشروب القوي الشديد [ في كفره ] لا يزن في الميزان شعيرة ، يدفع الملك من أولئك سبعين ألفا في النار دفعة   [ ص: 193 ] واحدة ( بعد ذلك ) أي مع ذلك ، يريد مع ما وصفناه به ( زنيم ) وهو الدعي [ الملصق ] بالقوم وليس منهم . قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : يريد مع [ هذا ] هو دعي في قريش  وليس منهم . قال  مرة الهمداني    : إنما ادعاه أبوه بعد ثماني عشرة سنة . وقيل : " الزنيم " الذي له زنمة كزنمة الشاة . 

 وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  أنه قال في هذه الآية : نعت فلم يعرف حتى قيل زنيم فعرف ، وكانت له زنمة في عنقه يعرف بها . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : يعرف بالشر كما تعرف الشاة بزنمتها . 

 قال  ابن قتيبة    : لا نعلم أن الله وصف أحدا ولا ذكر من عيوبه ما ذكر من عيوب الوليد بن المغيرة  فألحق به عارا لا يفارقه في الدنيا والآخرة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان الواعظ ،  حدثني أبو محمد بن زنجويه بن محمد ،  حدثنا علي بن الحسين الهلالي ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن الوليد العدني  عن سفيان ،  حدثني معبد بن خالد القيسي ،  عن حارثة بن وهب الخزاعي  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ألا أخبركم بأهل الجنة ؟ كل ضعيف متضعف لو أقسم على الله لأبره ، ألا أخبركم بأهل النار كل عتل جواظ [ مستكبر ] "   .
( أن كان ذا مال وبنين    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( أن كان ذا مال وبنين    ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وابن عامر  وحمزة  وأبو بكر  ويعقوب    : " أإن " بالاستفهام . ثم حمزة  وأبو بكر  يخففان الهمزتين بلا مد ويمد الهمزة الأولى أبو جعفر  وابن عامر  ويعقوب  ويلينون الثانية . وقرأ الآخرون بلا استفهام على الخبر ، فمن قرأ بالاستفهام فمعناه : ألإن كان ذا مال وبنين ؟
[ ص: 194 ]   ( إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين    ( 15 )( سنسمه على الخرطوم    ( 16 ) إنا بلوناهم كما بلونا أصحاب الجنة إذ أقسموا ليصرمنها مصبحين    ( 17 ) ) 

 ( إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين    ) أي جعل مجازاة النعم التي خولها من البنين والمال الكفر بآياتنا . وقيل : معناه ألإن كان ذا مال وبنين [ تطيعه ] . 

 ومن قرأ على الخبر فمعناه : لا تطع كل حلاف مهين لأن ( كان ذا مال وبنين    ) أي : لا تطعه لماله وبنيه " إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين    " . 

 ثم أوعده فقال : ( سنسمه على الخرطوم ) و " الخرطوم " : الأنف . قال أبو العالية  ومجاهد    : أي نسود وجهه ، فنجعل له علما في الآخرة يعرف به ، وهو سواد الوجه . 

 قال الفراء    : خص الخرطوم بالسمة فإنه في مذهب الوجه لأن بعض الشيء يعبر به عن كله . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : سنخطمه بالسيف ، وقد فعل ذلك يوم بدر وقال قتادة    : سنلحق به شيئا لا يفارقه . 

 قال القتيبي  تقول العرب  للرجل سب الرجل   سبة قبيحة : قد وسمه ميسم سوء . يريد : ألصق به عارا لا  يفارقه ، كما أن   السمة لا ينمحي ولا يعفو أثرها وقد ألحق الله بما ذكر من  عيوبه عارا لا   يفارقه في الدنيا والآخرة ، كالوسم على الخرطوم . 

 وقال الضحاك   والكسائي    : سنكويه على وجهه . 

 ( إنا بلوناهم    ) يعني : اختبرنا أهل مكة بالقحط والجوع ( كما بلونا    ) ابتلينا ( أصحاب الجنة ) روى محمد بن مروان ،  عن الكلبي ،  عن أبي صالح ،  عن ابن عباس    : في قوله - عز وجل - : " إنا بلوناهم كما بلونا أصحاب الجنة    " قال : كان بستان باليمن  يقال له الضروان دون صنعاء  بفرسخين ، يطؤه أهل الطريق ، كان غرسه قوم من أهل الصلاة ، وكان لرجل فمات فورثه ثلاثة بنين له ، وكان [ ص:   195 ] يكون  للمساكين إذا صرموا نخلهم كل شيء تعداه المنجل فلم يجزه وإذا   طرح من فوق  النخل إلى البساط فكل شيء يسقط على البساط فهو أيضا للمساكين  ،  وإذا حصدوا  زرعهم فكل شيء تعداه المنجل فهو للمساكين وإذا داسوه كان  لهم  كل شيء ينتثر  أيضا فلما مات الأب وورثه هؤلاء الإخوة [ عن أبيهم ]  فقالوا :  والله إن  المال لقليل ، وإن العيال لكثير وإنما كان هذا الأمر  يفعل إذ  كان المال  كثيرا والعيال قليلا فأما إذا قل المال وكثر العيال  فإنا لا  نستطيع أن نفعل  هذا فتحالفوا بينهم يوما ليغدون غدوة قبل خروج  الناس  فليصرمن نخلهم ولم  يستثنوا يقول : لم يقولوا إن شاء الله فغدا  القوم بسدفة  من الليل إلى جنتهم  ليصرموها قبل أن يخرج المساكين ، فرأوها  مسودة وقد  طاف عليها من الليل  طائف من العذاب فأحرقها فأصبحت كالصريم  فذلك قوله - عز  وجل - : ( إذ أقسموا    ) حلفوا ( ليصرمنها مصبحين    ) ليجذنها وليقطعن ثمرها إذا أصبحوا قبل أن يعلم المساكين
( ولا يستثنون    ( 18 ) فطاف عليها طائف من ربك وهم نائمون    ( 19 ) فأصبحت كالصريم    ( 20 ) فتنادوا مصبحين    ( 21 ) أن اغدوا على حرثكم إن كنتم صارمين    ( 22 ) ) 

 ( ولا يستثنون    ) ولا يقولون إن شاء الله . 

 ( فطاف عليها طائف    ) عذاب ( من ربك ) ليلا ولا يكون الطائف إلا بالليل ، وكان ذلك الطائف نارا نزلت من السماء فأحرقتها ( وهم نائمون ) 

 ( فأصبحت كالصريم    ) كالليل المظلم الأسود . قال الحسن    : أي صرم منها الخير فليس فيها شيء . 

 وقال الأخفش    : كالصبح  الصريم من الليل   وأصل " الصريم " المصروم ، مثل : قتيل ومقتول ، وكل شيء  قطع فهو صريم [   فالليل صريم ] والصبح صريم لأن كل واحد منهما ينصرم عن  صاحبه . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : كالرماد الأسود بلغة خزيمة . 

 ( فتنادوا مصبحين    ) نادى بعضهم بعضا لما أصبحوا . 

 ( أن اغدوا على حرثكم    ) يعني الثمار والزروع والأعناب ( إن كنتم صارمين    ) قاطعين للنخل .*
*[ ص: 196 ]   ( فانطلقوا وهم يتخافتون    ( 23 ) أن لا يدخلنها اليوم عليكم مسكين    ( 24 ) وغدوا على حرد قادرين    ( 25 ) فلما رأوها قالوا إنا لضالون    ( 26 ) بل نحن محرومون    ( 27 ) قال أوسطهم ألم أقل لكم لولا تسبحون    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( فانطلقوا ) مشوا إليها ( وهم يتخافتون أن لا يدخلنها اليوم عليكم مسكين    ) يتسارون ، يقول بعضهم لبعض سرا ( وغدوا على حرد    ) " الحرد " في اللغة يكون بمعنى القصد والمنع والغضب ، قال الحسن  وقتادة   وأبو العالية    : على جد وجهد . 

 وقال القرظي  ومجاهد  وعكرمة    : على أمر مجتمع عليه قد أسسوه بينهم . وهذا على معنى القصد لأن القاصد [ إلى الشيء ] جاد مجمع على الأمر . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة  والقتيبي    : غدوا ونيتهم على منع المساكين ، يقال : حاردت السنة ، إذا لم يكن لها مطر وحاردت الناقة إذا لم يكن لها لبن . 

 وقال الشعبي  وسفيان    : على حنق وغضب من المساكين . 

 وعن ابن عباس  قال : على قدرة ( قادرين ) عند أنفسهم على جنتهم وثمارها لا يحول بينها وبينهم أحد . 

 ( فلما رأوها قالوا إنا لضالون    ) أي لما رأوا الجنة محترقة قالوا : إنا لمخطئون الطريق ، أضللنا مكان جنتنا ليست هذه بجنتنا . فقال بعضهم : ( بل نحن محرومون    ) حرمنا خيرها ونفعها بمنعنا المساكين وتركنا الاستثناء . 

 ( قال أوسطهم    ) أعدلهم وأعقلهم وأفضلهم : ( ألم أقل لكم لولا تسبحون    ) هلا تستثنون أنكر عليهم ترك الاستثناء في قولهم : " ليصرمنها مصبحين    " وسمى الاستثناء تسبيحا لأنه تعظيم لله وإقرار بأنه لا يقدر أحد على شيء إلا بمشيئته . 

 وقال أبو صالح    : كان  استثناؤهم سبحان   الله ، وقيل : هلا تسبحون الله وتقولون : سبحان الله  وتشكرونه على ما   أعطاكم . وقيل : هلا تستغفرونه من فعلكم .
[ ص: 197 ]   ( قالوا سبحان ربنا إنا كنا ظالمين    ( 29 ) فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتلاومون    ( 30 ) قالوا ياويلنا إنا كنا طاغين    ( 31 ) عسى ربنا أن يبدلنا خيرا منها إنا إلى ربنا راغبون    ( 32 ) كذلك العذاب ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون    ( 33 ) إن للمتقين عند ربهم جنات النعيم    ( 34 ) أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين    ( 35 ) ما لكم كيف تحكمون    ( 36 ) أم لكم كتاب فيه تدرسون    ( 37 ) إن لكم فيه لما تخيرون    ( 38 ) ) 

 ( قالوا سبحان ربنا    ) نزهوه عن أن يكون ظالما فيما فعل وأقروا على أنفسهم بالظلم فقالوا : ( إنا كنا ظالمين ) بمنعنا المساكين . 

 ( فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتلاومون    ) يلوم بعضهم بعضا في منع المساكين حقوقهم ، ونادوا على أنفسهم بالويل : ( قالوا ياويلنا إنا كنا طاغين    ) في منعنا حق الفقراء . وقال ابن كيسان    : طغينا نعم الله فلم نشكرها ولم نصنع ما صنع آباؤنا من قبل . 

 ثم رجعوا إلى أنفسهم فقالوا : ( عسى ربنا أن يبدلنا خيرا منها إنا إلى ربنا راغبون    ) قال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : بلغني أن القوم أخلصوا وعرف الله منهم الصدق فأبدلهم بها جنة يقال لها الحيوان فيها عنب يحمل البغل منه عنقودا واحدا . 

 قال الله تعالى : ( كذلك العذاب    ) أي : كفعلنا بهم نفعل بمن تعدى حدودنا وخالف أمرنا ( ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون    ) ثم أخبر بما عنده للمتقين فقال : ( إن للمتقين عند ربهم جنات النعيم    ) فقال المشركون : إنا نعطى في الآخرة أفضل مما تعطون فقال الله تكذيبا لهم : ( أفنجعل المسلمين كالمجرمين ما لكم كيف تحكمون أم لكم كتاب    ) نزل من عند الله ( فيه ) في هذا الكتاب ( تدرسون ) تقرءون . 

 ( إن لكم فيه    ) في ذلك الكتاب ( لما تخيرون    ) تختارون وتشتهون .
[ ص: 198 ]   ( أم لكم أيمان علينا بالغة إلى يوم القيامة إن لكم لما تحكمون    ( 39 ) سلهم أيهم بذلك زعيم    ( 40 ) أم لهم شركاء فليأتوا بشركائهم إن كانوا صادقين    ( 41 ) يوم يكشف عن ساق ويدعون إلى السجود فلا يستطيعون    ( 42 ) ) 

 ( أم لكم أيمان    ) عهود ومواثيق ( علينا بالغة    ) مؤكدة عاهدناكم عليها فاستوثقتم بها منا فلا ينقطع عهدكم ( إلى يوم القيامة إن لكم    ) في ذلك العهد ( لما تحكمون    ) لأنفسكم من الخير والكرامة عند الله . وكسر " إن " في الآيتين لدخول اللام في خبرهما . ثم قال لنبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : 

 ( سلهم أيهم بذلك زعيم    ) كفيل لهم بأن لهم في الآخرة ما للمسلمين ؟ 

 ( أم لهم شركاء    ) أي عندهم شركاء لله ، أرباب تفعل هذا . وقيل : شهداء يشهدون لهم بصدق ما يدعونه . ( فليأتوا بشركائهم إن كانوا صادقين    ) 

 ( يوم يكشف عن ساق    ) قيل : " يوم " ظرف لقوله فليأتوا بشركائهم ، أي : فليأتوا بها في ذلك اليوم لتنفعهم وتشفع لهم " يوم يكشف عن ساق    " قيل : عن أمر فظيع شديد ، قال ابن عباس    : هو أشد ساعة في القيامة . 

 قال سعيد بن جبير    : " يوم يكشف عن ساق    " عن شدة الأمر . 

 وقال  ابن قتيبة     : تقول العرب للرجل إذا   وقع في أمر عظيم يحتاج فيه إلى الجد ومقاساة  الشدة : شمر عن ساقه ويقال :   إذا اشتد الأمر في الحرب : كشفت الحرب عن ساق .  

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  حدثنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن [ سفيان ]  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثني  سويد بن سعيد ،  حدثني جعفر ،  حدثني  حفص بن ميسرة ،  عن  زيد بن أسلم ،  عن  عطاء بن يسار ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه أن أناسا في زمن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالوا : يا رسول الله هل نرى ربنا يوم القيامة ؟ قال    رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " نعم هل تضارون في رؤية الشمس    بالظهيرة صحوا ليس معها سحاب ؟ وهل تضارون في رؤية القمر ليلة البدر صحوا    ليس فيها سحاب ؟ قالوا : لا يا رسول الله قال : ما تضارون في رؤية الله  يوم   القيامة إلا كما تضارون في رؤية أحدهما ، إذا كان يوم القيامة أذن  مؤذن   لتتبع كل أمة ما كانت تعبد فلا يبقى أحد كان يعبد الله من بر وفاجر ،  وغير   أهل الكتاب فتدعى اليهود ،  فيقال لهم : ما كنتم تعبدون ؟ قالوا : كنا نعبد   [ ص: 199 ] عزير  ابن    الله فيقال كذبتم ما اتخذ الله من صاحبة ولا ولد ، فماذا تبغون ؟ فقالوا  :   عطشنا يا ربنا فاسقنا فيشار إليهم : ألا تردون ؟ فيحشرون إلى النار  كأنها   سراب يحطم بعضها بعضا فيتساقطون في النار . ثم تدعى النصارى  فيقال لهم : ما كنتم تعبدون ؟ قالوا : كنا نعبد المسيح  ابن    الله ، فيقال لهم : ما اتخذ الله من صاحبة ولا ولد ، فيقال لهم : ماذا    تبغون ؟ فيقولون : عطشنا يا ربنا فاسقنا فيشار إليهم : ألا تردون ؟  فيحشرون   إلى جهنم كأنها سراب يحطم بعضها بعضا فيتساقطون في النار ، حتى  إذا لم  يبق  إلا من كان يعبد الله من بر وفاجر ، أتاهم رب العالمين في  أدنى صورة  من  التي رأوه فيها قال : فماذا تنتظرون ؟ لتتبع كل أمة ما كانت  تعبد قالوا  يا  ربنا فارقنا الناس في الدنيا أفقر ما كنا إليهم ولم  نصاحبهم . فيقول :  أنا  ربكم ، فيقولون : نعوذ بالله منك ، لا نشرك بالله  شيئا مرتين أو  ثلاثا حتى  إن بعضهم ليكاد أن ينقلب ، فيقول : هل بينكم  وبينه آية تعرفونه  بها فيقولون  : نعم فيكشف عن ساق فلا يبقى من كان يسجد  لله من تلقاء نفسه  إلا أذن الله  له بالسجود فلا يبقى من كان يسجد نفاقا  ورياء إلا جعل الله  ظهره طبقة واحدة  كلما أراد أن يسجد خر على قفاه ثم  يرفعون رءوسهم وقد تحول  في الصورة التي  رأوه فيها أول مرة فقال : أنا  ربكم . فيقولون : أنت ربنا  ثم يضرب الجسر على  جهنم وتحل الشفاعة ،  ويقولون : اللهم سلم سلم ، قيل يا  رسول الله وما  الجسر ؟ قال : دحض مزلة  فيه خطاطيف وكلاليب وحسكة يكون بنجد  فيها شويكة  يقال لها السعدان ، فيمر  المؤمنون كطرف العين وكالبرق وكالريح  وكالطير  وكأجاويد الخيل والركاب  فناج مسلم ومخدوش مرسل ومكردس في نار  جهنم ، حتى  إذا خلص المؤمنون من  النار فوالذي نفسي بيده ما من أحد منكم  بأشد لله في  استيفاء الحق من  المؤمنين لله يوم القيامة لإخوانهم الذين في  النار ،  يقولون : ربنا كانوا  يصومون معنا ويصلون ويحجون ، فيقال لهم :  أخرجوا من  عرفتم فتحرم صورهم  على النار فيخرجون خلقا كثيرا قد أخذت النار  إلى نصف  ساقه وإلى ركبتيه ،  ثم يقولون : ربنا ما بقي فيها أحد ممن أمرتنا  به ،  فيقول : ارجعوا فمن  وجدتم في قلبه مثقال دينار من خير فأخرجوه  فيخرجون خلقا  كثيرا ثم يقولون :  ربنا لم نذر فيها أحدا ممن أمرتنا به ، ثم  يقول :  ارجعوا فمن وجدتم في  قلبه مثقال نصف دينار من خير فأخرجوه فيخرجون  خلقا  كثيرا ثم يقولون :  ربنا لم نذر فيها ممن أمرتنا به أحدا ثم يقول :  ارجعوا  فمن وجدتم في قلبه  مثقال ذرة من خير فأخرجوه فيخرجون خلقا كثيرا ثم  يقولون :  ربنا لم نذر  فيها أحدا فيه خير ممن أمرتنا به وكان أبو سعيد الخدري  يقول : إن لم تصدقوني بهذا الحديث فاقرءوا إن شئتم : " إن الله لا يظلم مثقال ذرة وإن تك حسنة يضاعفها ويؤت من لدنه أجرا عظيما       " ( النساء - 40 ) فيقول الله : شفعت الملائكة ، وشفع النبيون وشفع    المؤمنون ، ولم يبق إلا أرحم الراحمين ، فيقبض قبضة من النار فيخرج منها    قوما لم يعملوا خيرا قط قد عادوا حمما فيلقيهم في نهر في أفواه الجنة يقال    له نهر الحياة ، فيخرجون كما تخرج الحبة في حميل السيل ، ألا ترونها تكون    إلى الحجر أو إلى الشجر ما يكون منها إلى الشمس أصيفر وأخيضر ، وما يكون     [ ص: 200 ] منها  إلى الظل يكون أبيض ؟ قال :   فيخرجون كاللؤلؤ في رقابهم الخواتيم يعرفهم  أهل الجنة هؤلاء عتقاء الله  من  النار الذين أدخلهم الله الجنة بغير عمل  عملوه ولا خير قدموه ، ثم  يقول :  " ادخلوا الجنة فما رأيتموه فهو لكم  فيقولون ربنا : أعطيتنا ما لم  تعط  أحدا من العالمين ، فيقول : لكم عندي  أفضل من هذا فيقولون : يا ربنا  أي  شيء أفضل من هذا ؟ فيقول : رضائي فلا  أسخط عليكم بعده أبدا "   . 

 وروى  محمد بن إسماعيل  هذا الحديث عن يحيى بن بكير  عن الليث  عن خالد بن يزيد  عن سعيد بن أبي هلال  عن  زيد بن أسلم  بهذا المعنى أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا آدم ،  حدثنا الليث ،  عن خالد بن يزيد ،  عن سعيد بن أبي هلال ،  عن  زيد بن أسلم ،  عن  عطاء بن يسار ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  رضي الله عنه قال : سمعت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " يكشف ربنا عن ساقه فيسجد له كل مؤمن ومؤمنة ، ويبقى من كان يسجد في الدنيا رياء وسمعة ، فيذهب ليسجد فيعود ظهره طبقا واحدا "   . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ويدعون إلى السجود فلا يستطيعون    ) يعني : الكفار والمنافقين تصير أصلابهم كصياصي البقر ، فلا يستطيعون السجود .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (412)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْحَاقَّةِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
 *الاية 1 إلى الاية 32*
*
*
*
*
*( خاشعة أبصارهم ترهقهم ذلة وقد كانوا يدعون إلى السجود وهم سالمون    ( 43 ) ) 

 ( خاشعة أبصارهم    ) وذلك أن المؤمنين يرفعون رءوسهم من السجود ووجوههم أشد بياضا من الثلج وتسود وجوه الكافرين والمنافقين ( ترهقهم ذلة    ) يغشاهم ذل الندامة والحسرة ( وقد كانوا يدعون إلى السجود    ) قال إبراهيم التيمي    : يعني إلى الصلاة المكتوبة بالأذان والإقامة وقال سعيد بن جبير    : كانوا يسمعون حي على الفلاح فلا يجيبون ( وهم سالمون    ) أصحاء فلا يأتونه قال كعب الأحبار    : والله ما نزلت هذه الآية إلا عن الذين يتخلفون عن الجماعات   .
[ ص: 201 ]   ( فذرني ومن يكذب بهذا الحديث سنستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون    ( 44 ) وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين    ( 45 ) أم تسألهم أجرا فهم من مغرم مثقلون    ( 46 ) أم عندهم الغيب فهم يكتبون    ( 47 ) فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تكن كصاحب الحوت إذ نادى وهو مكظوم    ( 48 ) لولا أن تداركه نعمة من ربه لنبذ بالعراء وهو مذموم    ( 49 ) فاجتباه ربه فجعله من الصالحين    ( 50 ) ) 

 ( فذرني ومن يكذب بهذا الحديث    ) أي فدعني والمكذبين بالقرآن وخل بيني وبينهم . قال الزجاج    : معناه لا تشغل قلبك بهم [ كلهم ] إلي فإني [ أكفيكهم ] [ قال ومثله : " ذرني ومن خلقت وحيدا      " معناه في اللغة : لا تشغل قلبك به وكله إلي فإني أجازيه . ومثله قول   الرجل : ذرني وإياه ، ليس أنه منعه منه ولكن تأويله كله ، فإني أكفيك أمره  ]  

 قوله تعالى : ( سنستدرجهم ) سنأخذهم بالعذاب ( من حيث لا يعلمون ) ، فعذبوا يوم بدر . ( وأملي لهم إن كيدي متين أم تسألهم أجرا فهم من مغرم مثقلون أم عندهم الغيب فهم يكتبون فاصبر لحكم ربك    ) اصبر على أذاهم لقضاء ربك ( ولا تكن ) في الضجر والعجلة ( كصاحب الحوت    ) وهو يونس بن متى ( إذ نادى ) ربه [ في ] بطن الحوت ( وهو مكظوم    ) مملوء غما . 

 ( لولا أن تداركه    ) أدركته ( نعمة من ربه    ) حين رحمه وتاب عليه ( لنبذ بالعراء    ) لطرح بالفضاء من بطن الحوت ( وهو مذموم    ) يذم ويلام بالذنب [ يذنبه ] . 

 ( فاجتباه ربه    ) اصطفاه ( فجعله من الصالحين    )
( وإن يكاد الذين كفروا ليزلقونك بأبصارهم لما سمعوا الذكر ويقولون إنه لمجنون    ( 51 ) وما هو إلا ذكر للعالمين    ( 52 ) ) 

 ( وإن يكاد الذين كفروا ليزلقونك بأبصارهم    ) وذلك أن الكفار أرادوا أن يصيبوا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالعين فنظر إليه قوم من قريش  وقالوا : ما رأينا مثله ولا مثل حججه . 

 وقيل : كانت العين في بني أسد  حتى  كانت  الناقة والبقرة السمينة تمر بأحدهم فيعاينها ثم يقول : يا جارية خذي   المكتل والدراهم فأتينا بشيء من لحم هذه فما تبرح حتى تقع   [ ص: 202 ] بالموت فتنحر . 

 وقال الكلبي    : كان  رجل من العرب يمكث لا  يأكل يومين أو ثلاثا ثم يرفع جانب خبائه فتمر به  الإبل فيقول : لم أر  كاليوم إبلا ولا غنما أحسن من هذه ، فما تذهب إلا  قليلا حتى تسقط منها  طائفة وعدة ، فسأل الكفار هذا الرجل أن يصيب رسول الله  - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - بالعين ويفعل به مثل ذلك ، فعصم الله نبيه وأنزل :  " وإن يكاد الذين كفروا ليزلقونك بأبصارهم    " أي ويكاد ودخلت اللام في " ليزلقونك " لمكان " إن " وقرأ أهل المدينة    : " ليزلقونك " بفتح الياء ، والآخرون بضمها وهما لغتان ، يقال : زلقه يزلقه زلقا وأزلقه يزلقه إزلاقا . 

 قال ابن عباس    : معناه : ينفذونك ، ويقال : زلق السهم : إذا أنفذ . 

 قال  السدي    : يصيبونك بعيونهم . قال النضر بن شميل    : يعينونك . وقيل : يزيلونك . 

 وقال الكلبي    : يصرعونك . وقيل : يصرفونك عما أنت عليه من تبليغ الرسالة . 

 قال  ابن قتيبة     : ليس يريد أنهم يصيبونك  بأعينهم كما يصيب العائن بعينه ما يعجبه ، وإنما  أراد أنهم ينظرون إليك  إذا قرأت القرآن نظرا شديدا بالعداوة والبغضاء ،  يكاد يسقطك . 

 وقال الزجاج    : يعني  من شدة عداوتهم  يكادون بنظرهم نظر البغضاء أن يصرعوك . وهذا مستعمل في [  كلام العرب ]  يقول القائل : نظر إلي نظرا يكاد يصرعني ، ونظرا يكاد يأكلني .  يدل على  صحة هذا المعنى : أنه قرن هذا النظر بسماع القرآن ، وهو قوله : ( لما سمعوا الذكر    ) وهم كانوا يكرهون ذلك أشد الكراهية فيحدون إليه النظر بالبغضاء ( ويقولون إنه لمجنون    ) أي ينسبونه إلى الجنون إذا سمعوه يقرأ القرآن . فقال الله تعالى : 

 ( وما هو ) يعني القرآن ( إلا ذكر للعالمين ) قال ابن عباس    : موعظة للمؤمنين . قال   [ ص: 203 ] الحسن    : دواء إصابة العين أن يقرأ الإنسان هذه الآية . 

 أخبرنا أبو علي حسان بن سعيد المنيعي ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي ،  حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي ،  حدثنا عبد الرزاق ،  أخبرنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  قال حدثنا  أبو هريرة  رضي الله تعالى عنه قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول :   " العين حق   " ونهى عن الوشم   . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو علي الحسين بن محمد القاضي ،  حدثنا السيد أبو الحسن محمد بن الحسين بن داود العلوي ،  أخبرنا أبو نصر بن محمد بن حمدويه بن سهل المروزي ،  حدثنا محمود [ بن آدم المروزي ]  حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن  عمرو بن دينار  عن عروة بن عامر ،  عن عبيد بن رفاعة الزرقي  أن  أسماء بنت عميس  قالت : يا رسول الله إن بني جعفر  تصيبهم العين أفأسترقي لهم ؟ قال : " نعم فلو كان شيء يسبق القضاء لسبقته العين "   .
سُورَةُ الْحَاقَّةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الْحَاقَّةُ    ( 1 ) مَا الْحَاقَّةُ    ( 2 ) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْحَاقَّةُ    ( 3 ) كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ وَعَادٌ بِالْقَارِعَةِ    ( 4 ) فَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِالطَّاغِيَةِ    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( الْحَاقَّةُ ) يَعْنِي الْقِيَامَةَ سُمِّيَتْ حَاقَّةً لِأَنَّهَا   حَقَّتْ فَلَا كَاذِبَةَ لَهَا . وَقِيلَ لِأَنَّ فِيهَا حَوَاقُّ   الْأُمُورِ وَحَقَائِقُهَا وَلِأَنَّ فِيهَا يَحِقُّ الْجَزَاءُ عَلَى   الْأَعْمَالِ ، أَيْ يَجِبُ يُقَالُ : حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ الشَّيْءُ إِذَا   وَجَبَ يَحِقُّ [ حُقُوقًا ] قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَلَكِنْ حَقَّتْ   كَلِمَةُ الْعَذَابِ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ " ( الزُّمَرِ - 71 ) قَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ      : " الْحَاقَّةُ " يَوْمُ الْحَقِّ . ( مَا الْحَاقَّةُ ) هَذَا   اسْتِفْهَامٌ مَعْنَاهُ التَّفْخِيمُ لِشَأْنِهَا كَمَا يُقَالُ : زَيْدٌ   مَا زَيدٌ عَلَى التَّعْظِيمِ لِشَأْنِهِ . ( وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْحَاقَّةُ    ) أَيْ أَنَّكَ لَا تَعْلَمُهَا إِذْ لَمْ تُعَايِنْهَا وَلَمْ تَرَ مَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْأَهْوَالِ . ( كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ وَعَادٌ بِالْقَارِعَةِ    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَقَتَادَةُ      : بِالْقِيَامَةِ سُمِّيَتْ قَارِعَةً لِأَنَّهَا تَقْرَعُ قُلُوبَ   الْعِبَادِ بِالْمَخَافَةِ . وَقِيلَ : كَذَّبَتْ بِالْعَذَابِ الَّذِي   أَوْعَدَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ حَتَّى نَزَلَ بِهِمْ فَقَرَعَ قُلُوبَهُمْ . ( فَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَأُهْلِكُوا بِالطَّاغِيَةِ      ) أَيْ بِطُغْيَانِهِمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ . قِيلَ : هِيَ مَصْدَرٌ ،  وَقِيلَ  : نَعْتٌ أَيْ بِفِعْلِهِمُ الطَّاغِيَةِ وَهَذَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِ مُجَاهِدٍ ،  كَمَا قَالَ : " كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِطَغْوَاهَا    " ( الشَّمْسِ - 11 ) وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ      : بِالصَّيْحَةِ الطَّاغِيَةِ ، وَهِيَ الَّتِي جَاوَزَتْ مَقَادِيرَ   الصِّيَاحِ فَأَهْلَكَتْهُم  ْ . وَقِيلَ : طَغَتْ عَلَى الخُزَّانِ [ فَلَمْ   يَكُنْ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهَا سَبِيلٌ وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوا كَمْ خَرَجَ مِنْهَا ]   كَمَا طَغَى الْمَاءُ عَلَى قَوْمِ نُوحٍ    .
[ ص: 208 ]   ( وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية    ( 6 ) سخرها عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيام حسوما فترى القوم فيها صرعى كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية    ( 7 ) فهل ترى لهم من باقية    ( 8 ) وجاء فرعون ومن قبله والمؤتفكات بالخاطئة    ( 9 ) فعصوا رسول ربهم فأخذهم أخذة رابية    ( 10 ) إنا لما طغى الماء حملناكم في الجارية    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وأما عاد فأهلكوا بريح صرصر عاتية    ) عتت على خزانها فلم تطعهم ولم يكن لهم عليها سبيل ، وجاوزت المقدار فلم يعرفوا كم خرج منها . ( سخرها عليهم    ) أرسلها عليهم . وقال مقاتل    : سلطها عليهم ( سبع ليال وثمانية أيام    ) قال وهب      : هي الأيام التي تسميها العرب أيام العجوز ، ذات برد ورياح شديدة . قيل  :  سميت عجوزا لأنها في عجز الشتاء . وقيل : سميت بذلك لأن عجوزا من قوم عاد  دخلت سربا فتبعتها الريح ، فقتلتها اليوم الثامن من نزول العذاب وانقطع العذاب ( حسوما ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة      : متتابعة ليس لها فترة ، فعلى هذا فهو من حسم الكي وهو أن يتابع على   موضع الداء بالمكواة حتى يبرأ ، ثم قيل لكل شيء توبع : حاسم وجمعه حسوم ،   مثل شاهد وشهود ، وقال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : حسوما دائمة . وقال النضر بن شميل    : حسمتهم قطعتهم وأهلكتهم ، والحسم : القطع والمنع ومنه حسم الداء . قال الزجاج    : [ الذي توجبه الآية فعلى معنى ] تحسمهم حسوما تفنيهم وتذهبهم . وقال عطية    : حسوما كأنها حسمت الخير عن أهلها ( فترى القوم فيها    ) أي في تلك الليالي والأيام ( صرعى ) هلكى جمع صريع ( كأنهم أعجاز نخل خاوية    ) ساقطة ، وقيل : خالية الأجواف . ( فهل ترى لهم من باقية    ) أي من نفس باقية ، يعني : لم يبق منهم أحد . ( وجاء فرعون ومن قبله    ) قرأ أهل البصرة   والكسائي  بكسر   القاف وفتح الباء ، أي ومن معه من جنوده وأتباعه ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح   القاف وسكون الباء ، أي ومن قبله من الأمم الكافرة ( والمؤتفكات ) أي : قرى   قوم لوط ،   يريد   : أهل المؤتفكات . وقيل يريد الأمم الذين ائتفكوا بخطيئتهم ، أي أهلكوا   بذنوبهم ( بالخاطئة ) أي بالخطيئة والمعصية وهي الشرك . ( فعصوا رسول ربهم    ) يعني لوطا  وموسى    ( فأخذهم أخذة رابية    ) نامية . قال ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما : شديدة . وقيل : زائدة على عذاب الأمم . ( إنا لما طغى الماء    ) أي عتا وجاوز حده حتى علا على كل شيء وارتفع فوقه ، يعني زمن   [ ص: 209 ] نوح    - عليه السلام - ( حملناكم ) أي حملنا آباءكم وأنتم في أصلابهم ( في الجارية    ) في السفينة التي تجري في الماء .
( لنجعلها لكم تذكرة وتعيها أذن واعية    ( 12 ) فإذا نفخ في الصور نفخة واحدة    ( 13 ) وحملت الأرض والجبال فدكتا دكة واحدة    ( 14 ) فيومئذ وقعت الواقعة    ( 15 ) وانشقت السماء فهي يومئذ واهية    ( 16 ) والملك على أرجائها ويحمل عرش ربك فوقهم يومئذ ثمانية    ( 17 ) ) 

 ( لنجعلها ) أي لنجعل تلك الفعلة التي فعلنا من إغراق قوم نوح  ونجاة من حملنا معه ( لكم تذكرة    ) عبرة وموعظة ( وتعيها ) قرأ القواس عن ابن كثير  وسليم  عن حمزة  باختلاس العين ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها أي تحفظها ( أذن واعية    ) أي : حافظة لما جاء من عند الله . قال قتادة    : [ أذن ] سمعت وعقلت ما سمعت . قال الفراء    : لتحفظها كل أذن فتكون عبرة وموعظة لمن يأتي بعد . ( فإذا نفخ في الصور نفخة واحدة    ) وهي النفخة الأولى . ( وحملت الأرض والجبال    ) رفعت من أماكنها ( فدكتا ) كسرتا ( دكة ) كسرة ( واحدة ) فصارتا هباء [ منثورا ] . ( فيومئذ وقعت الواقعة    ) قامت القيامة . ( وانشقت السماء فهي يومئذ واهية    ) ضعيفة . قال الفراء    : وهيها : تشققها . ( والملك ) يعني الملائكة ( على أرجائها    ) نواحيها وأقطارها ما لم ينشق منها واحدها : " رجا " مقصور وتثنيته رجوان . قال الضحاك    : تكون الملائكة على حافتها حتى يأمرهم الرب فينزلون فيحيطون بالأرض ومن عليها ( ويحمل عرش ربك فوقهم    ) أي فوق رءوسهم يعني الحملة ( يومئذ ) يوم القيامة ( ثمانية ) أي ثمانية أملاك . 

 جاء في الحديث :   " إنهم اليوم أربعة فإذا كان يوم القيامة أيدهم الله بأربعة أخرى ، فكانوا   [ ص: 210 ] ثمانية على صورة الأوعال ما بين أظلافهم إلى ركبهم كما بين سماء إلى سماء "   . 

 وجاء في الحديث :   " لكل ملك منهم وجه رجل ووجه أسد ووجه ثور ووجه نسر "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر بن الهيثم الترابي ،  أخبرنا أبو الفضل محمد بن الحسين الحدادي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يحيى الخالدي ،  أخبرنا إسحاق بن إبراهيم [ الحنظلي ]  حدثنا عبد الرزاق ،  حدثنا يحيى بن العلاء ،  عن عمه شعيب بن خالد ،  حدثنا  سماك بن حرب ،  عن عبد الله بن عميرة ،  عن  العباس بن عبد المطلب  قال   : كنا جلوسا عند النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بالبطحاء فمرت سحابة فقال :   النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أتدرون ما هذا ؟ قلنا : السحاب . قال :   والمزن ؟ قلنا : والمزن ، قال : والعنان ؟ فسكتنا فقال : هل تدرون كم بين   السماء والأرض ؟ قلنا : الله ورسوله أعلم ، قال : بينهما مسيرة خمسمائة  سنة  ، وبين كل سماء إلى سماء مسيرة خمسمائة سنة ، وكذلك غلظ كل سماء  خمسمائة  سنة ، وفوق السماء السابعة بحر بين أعلاه وأسفله كما بين السماء  والأرض [  ثم بين ذلك ثمانية أوعال بين أظلافهن وركبهن كما بين السماء  والأرض ] ثم  فوق ذلك العرش بين أسفله وأعلاه كما بين السماء والأرض والله  تعالى فوق ذلك  ، ليس يخفى عليه من أعمال بني آدم شيء "   . 

 ويروى هذا عن عبد الله بن عميرة  عن  الأحنف بن قيس  عن العباس    . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أنه قال : " فوقهم يومئذ ثمانية    " أي : ثمانية صفوف من الملائكة لا يعلم   [ ص: 211 ] عدتهم إلا الله .
( يومئذ تعرضون لا تخفى منكم خافية    ( 18 ) فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه    ( 19 ) إني ظننت أني ملاق حسابيه    ( 20 ) فهو في عيشة راضية    ( 21 ) في جنة عالية    ( 22 ) قطوفها دانية    ( 23 ) ) 

 ( يومئذ تعرضون    ) على الله ( لا تخفى    ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " لا يخفى " بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ( منكم خافية    ) أي فعلة خافية . قال الكلبي    : لا يخفى على الله منكم شيء . قال أبو موسى      : يعرض الناس ثلاث عرضات ، فأما عرضتان فجدال ومعاذير وأما العرضة   الثالثة فعندها تطاير الصحف فآخذ بيمينه وآخذ بشماله وذلك قوله - عز وجل - :   ( فأما من أوتي كتابه بيمينه فيقول هاؤم اقرءوا كتابيه    ) تعالوا اقرءوا كتابيه الهاء في " كتابيه " هاء الوقف . ( إني ظننت    ) علمت وأيقنت ( أني ملاق حسابيه    ) أي : [ أني ] أحاسب في الآخرة . ( فهو في عيشة    ) حالة من العيش ( راضية ) مرضية كقوله : " ماء دافق " ( الطارق - 6 ) يريد : يرضاها بأن لقي الثواب وأمن العقاب . ( في جنة عالية    ) رفيعة . ( قطوفها دانية    ) ثمارها قريبة لمن يتناولها [ في كل أحواله ينالها ] قائما وقاعدا ومضطجعا يقطعون كيف شاءوا . ويقال لهم : 
[ ص: 212 ]   ( كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما أسلفتم في الأيام الخالية    ( 24 ) وأما من أوتي كتابه بشماله فيقول ياليتني لم أوت كتابيه    ( 25 ) ولم أدر ما حسابيه    ( 26 ) يا‎ليتها كانت القاضية    ( 27 ) ما أغنى عني ماليه    ( 28 ) هلك عني سلطانيه    ( 29 ) خذوه فغلوه    ( 30 ) ثم الجحيم صلوه    ( 31 ) ثم في سلسلة ذرعها سبعون ذراعا فاسلكوه    ( 32 ) ) 

 ( كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما أسلفتم    ) قدمتم لآخرتكم من الأعمال الصالحة ( في الأيام الخالية    ) الماضية يريد أيام الدنيا . ( وأما من أوتي كتابه بشماله    ) قال ابن السائب    : تلوى يده اليسرى [ من صدره ] خلف ظهره ثم يعطى كتابه . وقيل : تنزع يده اليسرى من صدره إلى خلف ظهره ثم يعطى كتابه ; ( فيقول ياليتني لم أوت كتابيه ولم أدر ما حسابيه    ) يتمنى أنه لم يؤت كتابه لما يرى فيه من قبائح أعماله . ( يا‎ليتها كانت القاضية      ) يقول : يا ليت الموتة التي متها في الدنيا كانت القاضية الفارغة من  كل  ما بعدها والقاطعة للحياة ، فلم أحي بعدها . و " القاضية " موت لا حياة   بعده يتمنى أنه لم يبعث للحساب . قال قتادة    : يتمنى الموت ولم يكن عنده في الدنيا شيء أكره من الموت . ( ما أغنى عني ماليه    ) لم يدفع عني من عذاب الله شيئا . ( هلك عني سلطانيه    ) ضلت عني حجتي ، عن أكثر المفسرين . وقال ابن زيد    : زال عني ملكي وقوتي . قال مقاتل    : يعني حين شهدت عليه الجوارح بالشرك ، يقول الله لخزنة جهنم : ( خذوه فغلوه    ) اجمعوا يده إلى عنقه . ( ثم الجحيم صلوه    ) أي : أدخلوه الجحيم . ( ثم في سلسلة ذرعها سبعون ذراعا فاسلكوه    ) فأدخلوه فيها . قال ابن عباس    : سبعون ذراعا بذراع الملك ، فتدخل في دبره وتخرج من منخره . وقيل : تدخل في فيه وتخرج من   [ ص: 213 ] دبره . وقال نوف البكالي    : سبعون ذراعا كل ذراع سبعون باعا كل باع أبعد مما بينك وبين مكة ،  وكان في رحبة الكوفة  وقال سفيان    : كل ذراع سبعون ذراعا . قال الحسن    : الله أعلم أي ذراع هو . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة ،  أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا أبو الحسن  محمد بن يعقوب  الكسائي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن سعيد بن يزيد  ، عن أبي السمح ،  عن عيسى بن هلال الصدفي ،  عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لو   أن [ رضاضة ] مثل هذه - وأشار إلى مثل الجمجمة - أرسلت من السماء إلى   الأرض ، وهي مسيرة خمسمائة سنة لبلغت الأرض قبل الليل ، ولو أنها أرسلت من   رأس السلسلة لسارت أربعين خريفا الليل والنهار قبل أن تبلغ أصلها أو قعرها  "    . 

 وعن كعب  قال : لو جمع حديد الدنيا ما وزن حلقة منها .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (413)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ الْمَعَارِجِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
 *الاية 1 إلى الاية 21*
*
*
*
*

*( إنه كان لا يؤمن بالله العظيم    ( 33 ) ولا يحض على طعام المسكين    ( 34 ) فليس له اليوم هاهنا حميم ولا    ( 35 ) ولا طعام إلا من غسلين    ( 36 ) لا يأكله إلا الخاطئون    ( 37 ) فلا أقسم بما تبصرون    ( 38 ) وما لا تبصرون    ( 39 ) ) 

 ( إنه كان لا يؤمن بالله العظيم ولا يحض على طعام المسكين    ) لا يطعم المسكين في الدنيا ولا يأمر أهله بذلك . ( فليس له اليوم هاهنا حميم ولا    ) قريب ينفعه ويشفع له . ( ولا طعام إلا من غسلين    ) وهو صديد أهل النار ، مأخوذ من الغسل ، كأنه غسالة جروحهم وقروحهم . قال الضحاك  والربيع    : هو شجر يأكله أهل النار . ( لا يأكله إلا الخاطئون    ) أي : الكافرون . ( فلا أقسم ) " لا " رد لكلام المشركين ، كأنه قال : ليس كما يقول المشركون أقسم   [ ص: 214 ]   ( بما تبصرون    ) أي بما ترون وبما لا ترون . قال قتادة      : أقسم بالأشياء كلها فيدخل فيه جميع [ المخلوقات ] والموجودات . وقال :   أقسم بالدنيا والآخرة . وقيل : " ما تبصرون " ما على وجه الأرض ، و " ما  لا  تبصرون " ما في بطنها . وقيل : " ما تبصرون " من الأجسام و " ما لا  تبصرون  " من الأرواح . وقيل : " ما تبصرون " الإنس و " ما لا تبصرون "  الملائكة  والجن . وقيل النعم الظاهرة والباطنة . وقيل : " ما تبصرون " ما  أظهر الله  للملائكة واللوح والقلم : و " ما لا تبصرون " ما استأثر بعلمه  فلم يطلع  عليه أحدا .
( إنه لقول رسول كريم    ( 40 ) وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون    ( 41 ) ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون    ( 42 ) تنزيل من رب العالمين    ( 43 ) ولو تقول علينا بعض الأقاويل    ( 44 ) لأخذنا منه باليمين    ( 45 ) ) 

 ( إنه ) يعني القرآن ( لقول رسول كريم    ) أي تلاوة رسول كريم ، يعني محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ( وما هو بقول شاعر قليلا ما تؤمنون ولا بقول كاهن قليلا ما تذكرون    ) قرأ ابن كثير  وابن عامر  ويعقوب      : " يؤمنون ويذكرون " بالياء فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، وأراد   بالقليل نفي إيمانهم أصلا كقولك لمن لا يزورك : قلما تأتينا . وأنت تريد :   لا تأتينا أصلا . ( تنزيل من رب العالمين ولو تقول    ) تخرص واختلق ( علينا ) محمد    ( بعض الأقاويل    ) وأتى بشيء من عند نفسه . ( لأخذنا منه باليمين      ) قيل " من " صلة ، مجازه : لأخذناه وانتقمنا منه باليمين أي بالحق ،   كقوله : " كنتم تأتوننا عن اليمين " ( الصافات - 28 ) أي : من قبل الحق .   وقال ابن عباس    : لأخذناه بالقوة والقدرة . قال الشماخ  في عرابة  ملك اليمن    : 
**إذا ما راية رفعت لمجد تلقاها عرابة باليمين* *

 أي بالقوة ، عبر عن القوة باليمين لأن قوة كل شيء في ميامنه . 

 وقيل : معناه لأخذنا بيده اليمنى ، وهو مثل معناه : لأذللناه وأهناه كالسلطان إذا أراد الاستخفاف   [ ص: 215 ] ببعض من يريد يقول لبعض أعوانه : خذ بيده فأقمه . 
( ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين    ( 46 ) فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين    ( 47 ) وإنه لتذكرة للمتقين    ( 48 ) وإنا لنعلم أن منكم مكذبين    ( 49 ) وإنه لحسرة على الكافرين    ( 50 ) وإنه لحق اليقين    ( 51 ) فسبح باسم ربك العظيم    ( 52 ) ) 

 ( ثم لقطعنا منه الوتين    ) قال ابن عباس    : أي نياط القلب وهو قول أكثر المفسرين . وقال مجاهد    : الحبل الذي في الظهر . وقيل هو عرق يجري في الظهر حتى يتصل بالقلب ، فإذا انقطع مات صاحبه . ( فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين    ) مانعين يحجزوننا عن عقوبته ، والمعنى : أن محمدا  لا   يتكلف الكذب لأجلكم مع علمه بأنه لو تكلفه لعاقبناه ولا يقدر أحد على دفع   عقوبتنا عنه ، وإنما قال : " حاجزين " بالجمع وهو فعل واحد ردا على معناه   كقوله : " لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله " ( البقرة - 285 ) . ( وإنه ) يعني   القرآن ( لتذكرة للمتقين    ) أي لعظة لمن اتقى عقاب الله . ( وإنا لنعلم أن منكم مكذبين وإنه لحسرة على الكافرين    ) يوم القيامة يندمون على ترك الإيمان به . 

 ( وإنه لحق اليقين    ) أضافه إلى نفسه لاختلاف اللفظين . 

 ( فسبح باسم ربك العظيم    ) . 
سُورَةُ الْمَعَارِجِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( سَأَلَ سَائِلٌ بِعَذَابٍ وَاقِعٍ    ( 1 ) لِلْكَافِرينَ لَيْسَ لَهُ دَافِعٌ    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( سَأَلَ سَائِلٌ    ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ  وَالشَّامِ      : " سَالَ " بِغَيْرِ هَمْزٍ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالْهَمْزِ ، فَمَنْ   هَمَزَ فَهُوَ مِنَ السُّؤَالِ ، وَمَنْ قَرَأَ بِغَيْرِ هَمْزٍ قِيلَ :   هُوَ لُغَةٌ فِي السُّؤَالِ ، يُقَالُ : سَالَ يَسَالُ مَثَلُ خَافَ   يَخَافُ [ يَعْنِي ] سَالَ يَسَالُ خَفَّفَ الْهَمْزَةَ وَجَعَلَهَا   أَلِفًا . 

 وَقِيلَ : هُوَ مِنَ السَّيْلِ ، وَالسَّايِلُ وَادٍ مِنْ أَوْدِيَةِ جَهَنَّمَ ، يُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ ،  وَالْأَوَّلُ أَصَحُّ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْبَاءِ فِي قَوْلِهِ : " بِعَذَابٍ " قِيلَ : هِيَ بِمَعْنَى " عَنْ " كَقَوْلِهِ : " فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا    " ( الْفُرْقَانِ - 59 ) [ أَيْ عَنْهُ خَبِيرًا ] 

 وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : سَأَلَ سَائِلٌ عَنْ عَذَابٍ ( وَاقِعٍ ) نَازِلٍ   كَائِنٍ عَلَى مَنْ يُنَزَّلْ وَلِمَنْ ذَلِكَ الْعَذَابُ فَقَالَ اللَّهُ   مُبِينًا مُجِيبًا لِذَلِكَ السَّائِلِ : ( لِلْكَافِرِينَ ) وَذَلِكَ   أَنَّ أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ  لَمَّا  خَوَّفَهُمُ  النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  بِالْعَذَابِ قَالَ  بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ : مَنْ أَهَلُ هَذَا الْعَذَابِ ؟  وَلِمَنْ هُوَ ؟  سَلُوا عَنْهُ مُحَمَّدًا  فَسَأَلُوهُ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ : " سَأَلَ سَائِلٌ بِعَذَابٍ وَاقِعٍ لِلْكَافِرينَ    " أَيْ : هُوَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ ، هَذَا قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  وَقَتَادَةَ      . وَقِيلَ : الْبَاءُ صِلَةٌ وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : دَعَا دَاعٍ وَسَأَلَ   سَائِلٌ عَذَابًا وَاقِعًا لِلْكَافِرِينَ ، أَيْ : عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ،   اللَّامُ بِمَعْنَى " عَلَى " وَهُوَ النَّضْرُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ حَيْثُ   دَعَا   [ ص: 220 ] عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَسَأَلَ الْعَذَابَ ، فَقَالَ : " اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ    " الْآيَةَ ( الْأَنْفَالِ - 32 ) فَنَزَلَ بِهِ مَا سَأَلَ يَوْمَ بَدْرٍ  فَقُتِلَ صَبْرًا ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ    : ( لَيْسَ لَهُ ) أَيْ لِلْعَذَابِ ( دَافِعٌ ) مَانِعٌ .
( من الله ذي المعارج    ( 3 ) تعرج الملائكة والروح إليه في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( من الله ذي المعارج    ) قال ابن عباس    : أي ذي السماوات ، سماها معارج لأن الملائكة تعرج فيها . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : ذي الدرجات . وقال قتادة    : ذي الفواضل والنعم [ ومعارج : الملائكة ] . ( تعرج الملائكة    ) قرأ الكسائي    " يعرج " بالياء ، وهي قراءة ابن مسعود ،  وقرأ الآخرون " تعرج " بالتاء ( والروح ) يعني جبريل    - عليه السلام - ( إليه ) أي إلى الله - عز وجل - ( في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة      ) من سني الدنيا لو صعد غير الملك وذلك أنها تصعد منتهى أمر الله تعالى   من أسفل الأرض السابعة إلى منتهى أمر الله تعالى من فوق السماء السابعة .  

 روى ليث  عن مجاهد  أن مقدار هذا خمسون ألف سنة . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : لو سار بنو آدم من الدنيا إلى موضع العرش لساروا خمسين ألف سنة من سني الدنيا . 

 وقال عكرمة  وقتادة    : هو يوم القيامة . وقال الحسن  أيضا   : هو يوم القيامة . وأراد أن موقفهم للحساب حتى يفصل بين الناس خمسون ألف   سنة من سني الدنيا ، ليس يعني به مقدار طوله هذا دون غيره لأن يوم القيامة له أول وليس له آخر لأنه يوم ممدود ، ولو كان له آخر لكان منقطعا . 

 وروى ابن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس  قال : هو يوم القيامة يكون على الكافرين مقدار خمسين ألف سنة .   [ ص: 221 ] 

 أخبرنا أبو الفرج المظفر بن إسماعيل التميمي ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم حمزة بن يوسف السهمي ،  أخبرنا  أبو أحمد عبد الله بن عدي الحافظ ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن سعيد ،  حدثنا أسد بن موسى ،  حدثنا ابن لهيعة ،  عن دراج أبي السمح ،  عن أبي الهيثم ،  عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  قال قيل   لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة :  فما  أطول هذا اليوم ؟ فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " والذي  نفسي  بيده إنه ليخفف على المؤمن حتى يكون أخف عليه من صلاة مكتوبة يصليها  في  الدنيا "   . 

 وقيل : معناه لو ولي محاسبة العباد في ذلك اليوم غير الله لم يفرغ منه خمسين ألف سنة . وهذا معنى قول عطاء  عن ابن عباس  ومقاتل    . قال عطاء    : ويفرغ الله منه في مقدار نصف يوم من أيام الدنيا . 

 وروى محمد بن الفضل  عن الكلبي  قال   : يقول لو وليت حساب ذلك اليوم الملائكة والجن والإنس وطوقتهم محاسبتهم  لم  يفرغوا منه إلا بعد خمسين ألف سنة ، وأنا أفرغ منها في ساعة [ واحدة ]  من  النهار   . 

وقال يمان     : هو يوم القيامة فيه خمسون  موطنا ، كل موطن ألف سنة . وفيه تقديم وتأخير  كأنه قال : ليس له دافع من  الله ذي المعارج في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف  سنة تعرج الملائكة والروح  إليه   . 
( فاصبر صبرا جميلا    ( 5 ) إنهم يرونه بعيدا    ( 6 ) ونراه قريبا    ( 7 ) يوم تكون السماء كالمهل    ( 8 ) وتكون الجبال كالعهن    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( فاصبر صبرا جميلا    ) يا محمد  على تكذيبهم وهذا قبل أن يؤمر بالقتال . ( إنهم يرونه بعيدا    ) يعني العذاب ( ونراه قريبا    ) لأن ما هو آت قريب . ( يوم تكون السماء كالمهل    ) كعكر الزيت . وقال الحسن    : كالفضة إذا أذيبت . ( وتكون الجبال كالعهن    ) كالصوف المصبوغ . ولا يقال : " عهن " إلا للمصبوغ . وقال مقاتل    : كالصوف المنفوش . وقال الحسن    : كالصوف الأحمر وهو أضعف الصوف وأول ما تتغير   [ ص: 222 ] الجبال تصير رملا مهيلا ثم عهنا منفوشا ، ثم تصير هباء منثورا .
( ولا يسأل حميم حميما    ( 10 ) يبصرونهم يود المجرم لو يفتدي من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه    ( 11 ) وصاحبته وأخيه    ( 12 ) وفصيلته التي تؤويه    ( 13 ) ومن في الأرض جميعا ثم ينجيه    ( 14 ) كلا إنها لظى    ( 15 ) نزاعة للشوى    ( 16 ) ) 

 ( ولا يسأل حميم حميما    ) قرأ البزي  عن ابن كثير      " لا يسأل " بضم الياء أي : لا يسأل حميم عن حميم ، أي لا يقال له : أين   حميمك ؟ وقرأ الآخرون بفتح الياء ، أي : لا يسأل قريب قريبا لشغله بشأن   نفسه . ( يبصرونهم ) يرونهم ، وليس في القيامة مخلوق إلا وهو نصب عين صاحبه من الجن والإنس ، فيبصر الرجل أباه وأخاه وقرابته فلا يسأله ، ويبصر حميمه فلا يكلمه لاشتغاله بنفسه . 

 قال ابن عباس    : يتعارفون ساعة من النهار ثم لا يتعارفون بعده . 

 وقيل : " يبصرونهم " يعرفونهم ، أي : يعرف الحميم حميمه حتى يعرفه ومع ذلك لا يسأله عن شأنه لشغله بنفسه . 

 وقال  السدي    : يعرفونهم أما المؤمن فببياض وجهه وأما الكافر فبسواد وجهه ( يود المجرم    ) يتمنى المشرك ( لو يفتدي من عذاب يومئذ ببنيه    ) ( وصاحبته ) زوجته ( وأخيه وفصيلته    ) عشيرته التي فصل منهم . وقال مجاهد    : قبيلته . وقال غيره : أقرباؤه الأقربون ( التي تؤويه    ) أي التي تضمه ويأوي إليها . ( ومن في الأرض جميعا ثم ينجيه    ) ذلك الفداء من عذاب [ ربك ] . ( كلا ) لا ينجيه من عذاب الله شيء ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( إنها لظى    ) وهي اسم من أسماء جهنم . قيل : هي الدركة الثانية سميت بذلك لأنها تتلظى أي : تتلهب . ( نزاعة للشوى    ) قرأ حفص  عن عاصم      " نزاعة " نصب على الحال والقطع ، وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع أي هي نزاعة  للشوى  ، وهي [ الأطراف ] اليدان والرجلان [ وسائر ] الأطراف . قال مجاهد    : لجلود الرأس . وروى إبراهيم بن مهاجر  عنه : [ تنزع ] اللحم دون العظام .   [ ص: 223 ] 

 قال مقاتل    : تنزع النار الأطراف فلا تترك لحما ولا جلدا . 

 وقال الضحاك    : تنزع الجلد واللحم عن العظم . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير عن ابن عباس    : العصب والعقب . 

 وقال الكلبي    : لأم الرأس تأكل الدماغ كله ثم يعود كما كان ، ثم تعود لأكله فذلك دأبها . 

 وقال قتادة    : لمكارم خلقه وأطرافه . قال أبو العالية    : لمحاسن وجهه . 

 وقال ابن [ جرير ]    " الشوى " جوارح الإنسان ما لم يكن مقتلا يقال : رمى فأشوى إذا أصاب الأطراف ولم يصب المقتل .
*
*( تدعوا من أدبر وتولى    ( 17 ) وجمع فأوعى    ( 18 ) إن الإنسان خلق هلوعا    ( 19 ) إذا مسه الشر جزوعا    ( 20 ) وإذا مسه الخير منوعا    ( 21 ) ) 

 ( تدعوا ) أي : النار إلى نفسها ( من أدبر    ) على الإيمان ( وتولى ) عن الحق فتقول إلي يا مشرك إلي يا منافق إلي إلي . قال ابن عباس    : تدعو الكافرين والمنافقين بأسمائهم بلسان فصيح ثم تلتقطهم كما يلتقط الطير الحب . حكي عن الخليل      : أنه قال : تدعو أي تعذب . وقال : قال أعرابي لآخر : دعاك الله أي عذبك   الله . ( وجمع ) أي : جمع المال ( فأوعى ) [ أمسكه ] في الوعاء ولم يؤد  حق  الله منه . ( إن الإنسان خلق هلوعا    ) روى  السدي  عن أبي صالح  عن ابن عباس    [ قال ] " الهلوع " الحريص على ما لا يحل له . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : شحيحا . وقال عكرمة    : ضجورا . وقال الضحاك  والحسن    : بخيلا . وقال قتادة    : جزوعا . وقال مقاتل    : ضيق القلب . والهلع : شدة الحرص وقلة الصبر . وقال عطية  عن ابن عباس    : تفسيره ما بعده وهو قوله : ( إذا مسه الشر جزوعا وإذا مسه الخير منوعا      ) أي : إذا أصابه الفقر لم يصبر ، وإذا أصاب المال لم ينفق . قال ابن   كيسان : خلق الله الإنسان يحب ما يسره ويهرب مما يكره ، ثم تعبده بإنفاق ما   يحب والصبر على ما يكره . ثم استثنى فقال :
*
    __________________

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (414)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
**سُورَةُ نوح
مَكِّيَّةٌ* 
 *الاية 1 إلى الاية 23

*
*[ ص: 224 ]   ( إلا المصلين    ( 22 ) الذين هم على صلاتهم دائمون    ( 23 ) والذين في أموالهم حق معلوم    ( 24 ) للسائل والمحروم    ( 25 ) والذين يصدقون بيوم الدين    ( 26 ) والذين هم من عذاب ربهم مشفقون      ( 27 ) إن عذاب ربهم غير مأمون    ( 28 ) والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون    ( 29 ) إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين    ( 30 ) فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون    ( 31 ) والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون    ( 32 ) والذين هم بشهاداتهم قائمون    ( 33 ) ) 

 ( إلا المصلين    ) استثنى الجمع من الوحدان لأن الإنسان في معنى الجمع [ كقوله : " إن الإنسان لفي خسر إلا الذين آمنوا    "
( الذين هم على صلاتهم دائمون    ) يقيمونها في أوقاتها يعني الفرائض . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي توبة ،  حدثنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمود ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الله الخلال ،  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك ،  عن ابن لهيعة ،  حدثني يزيد بن أبي حبيب    : أن أبا الخير  أخبره قال : سألنا عقبة بن عامر  عن قول الله تعالى : " الذين هم على صلاتهم دائمون    " أهم الذين يصلون أبدا ؟ قال : لا ولكنه إذا صلى لم يلتفت عن يمينه ولا عن شماله ولا من خلفه   . ( والذين في أموالهم حق معلوم  للسائل والمحروم  والذين يصدقون بيوم الدين  والذين هم من عذاب ربهم مشفقون  إن عذاب ربهم غير مأمون  والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون  إلا على أزواجهم أو ما ملكت أيمانهم فإنهم غير ملومين  فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون  والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون  والذين هم بشهاداتهم قائمون    ) قرأ حفص  عن عاصم  ويعقوب     : " بشهاداتهم " على الجمع ، وقرأ الآخرون [ بشهاداتهم ] [ على التوحيد ]  ( قائمون ) أي يقومون فيها بالحق أو لا يكتمونها ولا يغيرونها .
[ ص: 225 ]   ( والذين هم على صلاتهم يحافظون    ( 34 ) أولئك في جنات مكرمون    ( 35 ) فمال الذين كفروا قبلك مهطعين    ( 36 ) عن اليمين وعن الشمال عزين    ( 37 ) أيطمع كل امرئ منهم أن يدخل جنة نعيم    ( 38 ) كلا إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون    ( 39 ) ) 

 ( والذين هم على صلاتهم يحافظون أولئك في جنات مكرمون    ) . 

 ( فمال الذين كفروا    ) أي : فما بال الذين كفروا ، كقوله : " فما لهم عن التذكرة معرضين " ( المدثر - 49 ( قبلك مهطعين    ) مسرعين مقبلين إليك مادي أعناقهم ومديمي النظر إليك متطلعين نحوك . 

 نزلت في جماعة من الكفار كانوا يجتمعون حول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  يستمعون كلامه ويستهزئون به ويكذبونه ، فقال الله تعالى : ما لهم ينظرون  إليك ويجلسون عندك وهم لا ينتفعون بما يستمعون . ( عن اليمين وعن الشمال عزين    ) حلقا وفرقا ، و " العزين " جماعات في تفرقة ، واحدتها عزة . ( أيطمع كل امرئ منهم أن يدخل جنة نعيم    ) قال ابن عباس    : معناه أيطمع كل رجل منهم أن يدخل جنتي كما يدخلها المسلمون ويتنعم فيها وقد كذب نبيي ؟ ( كلا ) لا يدخلونها . ثم ابتدأ فقال : ( إنا خلقناهم مما يعلمون     ) أي : من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم من مضغة ، نبه الناس على أنهم خلقوا من  أصل واحد وإنما يتفاضلون ويستوجبون الجنة بالإيمان والطاعة . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه ،  حدثنا موسى بن محمد بن علي ،  حدثنا  جعفر بن محمد الفريابي ،  حدثنا صفوان بن صالح ،  حدثنا  الوليد بن مسلم ،  حدثنا جرير بن عثمان الرحبي ،  عن عبد الرحمن بن ميسرة ،  عن  جبير بن نفير ،  عن بسر بن جحاش [ القرشي ]  قال : قال  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وبصق يوما في كفه ووضع عليها إصبعه فقال :  يقول الله - عز وجل - : " ابن آدم أنى تعجزني وقد خلقتك من مثل هذه ، حتى  إذا سويتك وعدلتك ومشيت بين بردين ، وللأرض منك وئيد فجمعت ومنعت حتى إذا  بلغت التراقي   [ ص: 226 ] قلت أتصدق وأنى أوان الصدقة " 

 وقيل : معناه إنا خلقناهم [ من أجل ما يعملون وهو الأمر والنهي والثواب والعقاب . 

 وقيل : " ما " بمعنى " من " مجازه : إنا ] خلقناهم ممن يعلمون ويعقلون لا كالبهائم .
( فلا أقسم برب المشارق والمغارب إنا لقادرون    ( 40 ) على أن نبدل خيرا منهم وما نحن بمسبوقين    ( 41 ) فذرهم يخوضوا ويلعبوا حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون    ( 42 ) يوم يخرجون من الأجداث سراعا كأنهم إلى نصب يوفضون    ( 43 ) خاشعة أبصارهم ترهقهم ذلة ذلك اليوم الذي كانوا يوعدون    ( 44 ) ) 

 ( فلا أقسم برب المشارق والمغارب    ) يعني مشرق كل يوم من أيام السنة ومغربه ( إنا لقادرون    ) ( على أن نبدل خيرا منهم     ) على أن نخلق أمثل منهم وأطوع لله [ ورسوله ] ( وما نحن بمسبوقين ) (  فذرهم يخوضوا ) في باطلهم ( ويلعبوا ) في دنياهم ( حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي  يوعدون ) نسختها آية القتال . ( يوم يخرجون من الأجداث    ) من القبور ( سراعا ) إلى إجابة الداعي ( كأنهم إلى نصب    ) قرأ ابن عامر    [  وابن عباس    ] وحفص    : " نصب " بضم النون والصاد ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح النون وسكون الصاد يعنون إلى شيء منصوب ، يقال : فلان نصب عيني . وقال الكلبي    : إلى علم وراية . ومن قرأ بالضم ، قال مقاتل   والكسائي    : يعني إلى أوثانهم التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله [ كقوله : " وما ذبح على النصب    " ( المائدة - 3 ) قال الحسن    : يسرعون إليها أيهم يستلمها أولا ( يوفضون ) يسرعون . ( خاشعة ) ذليلة خاضعة ( أبصارهم ترهقهم ذلة ) يغشاهم هوان ( ذلك اليوم الذي كانوا يوعدون    ) يعني يوم القيامة .
سُورَةُ نُوحٍ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ أَنْ أَنْذِرْ قَوْمَكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ    ( 1 ) قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ    ( 2 ) أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاتَّقُوهُ وَأَطِيعُونِ    ( 3 ) يَغْفِرْ  لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى إِنَّ  أَجَلَ اللَّهِ إِذَا جَاءَ لَا يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ    ( 4 ) قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ قَوْمِي لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا    ( 5 ) فَلَمْ يَزِدْهُمْ دُعَائِي إِلَّا فِرَارًا    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ أَنْ أَنْذِرْ قَوْمَكَ    ) أَيْ : بِأَنْ أَنْذِرْ قَوْمَكَ ( مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ    ) الْمَعْنَى : إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاهُ لِيُنْذِرَهُمْ بِالْعَذَابِ إِنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا . ( قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ    ) أُنْذِرُكُمْ وَأُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ [ رِسَالَةَ اللَّهِ بِلُغَةٍ تَعْرِفُونَهَا ] . ( أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاتَّقُوهُ وَأَطِيعُونِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ     ) " مِنْ " صِلَةٌ ، أَيْ : يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ . وَقِيلَ :  يَعْنِي مَا سَلَفَ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ إِلَى وَقْتِ الْإِيمَانِ ، وَذَلِكَ  بَعْضُ ذُنُوبِهِمْ ( وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى    ) أَيْ : يُعَافِيكُمْ إِلَى مُنْتَهَى آجَالِكُمْ فَلَا يُعَاقِبْكُمْ ( إِنَّ أَجَلَ اللَّهِ إِذَا جَاءَ لَا يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ     ) يَقُولُ : آمِنُوا قَبْلَ الْمَوْتِ تَسْلَمُوا [ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ]  فَإِنَّ أَجْلَ الْمَوْتِ إِذَا جَاءَ لَا يُؤَخَّرُ وَلَا يُمْكِنُكُمُ  الْإِيمَانُ . ( قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ قَوْمِي لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا فَلَمْ يَزِدْهُمْ دُعَائِي إِلَّا فِرَارًا    ) نِفَارًا وَإِدْبَارًا عَنِ الْإِيمَانِ [ وَالْحَقِّ ] .
[ ص: 230 ]   ( وإني كلما دعوتهم لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم واستغشوا ثيابهم وأصروا واستكبروا استكبارا    ( 7 ) ثم إني دعوتهم جهارا    ( 8 ) ثم إني أعلنت لهم وأسررت لهم إسرارا    ( 9 ) فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا    ( 10 ) يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وإني كلما دعوتهم    ) إلى الإيمان بك ( لتغفر لهم جعلوا أصابعهم في آذانهم    ) لئلا يسمعوا دعوتي ( واستغشوا ثيابهم    ) غطوا بها وجوههم لئلا يروني ( وأصروا ) على كفرهم ( واستكبروا ) عن الإيمان بك ( استكبارا ) ( ثم إني دعوتهم جهارا    ) معلنا بالدعاء . قال ابن عباس : بأعلى صوتي . ( ثم إني أعلنت لهم    ) كررت الدعاء معلنا ( وأسررت لهم إسرارا    ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد الرجل بعد الرجل أكلمه سرا بيني وبينه أدعوه إلى عبادتك وتوحيدك . ( فقلت استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا    ) وذلك أن قوم نوح  لما كذبوه زمانا طويلا حبس الله عنهم المطر وأعقم أرحام نسائهم أربعين سنة ، فهلكت أموالهم ومواشيهم ، فقال لهم نوح    : استغفروا ربكم من الشرك ، أي استدعوا المغفرة بالتوحيد ، يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا   . 

 وروى مطرف  عن الشعبي  أن عمر  رضي  الله تعالى عنه خرج يستسقي بالناس ، فلم يزد على الاستغفار حتى رجع ، فقيل  له : ما سمعناك استسقيت ؟ فقال . طلبت الغيث [ بمجاديح ] السماء التي  يستنزل بها المطر ، ثم قرأ : " استغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا يرسل السماء عليكم مدرارا    " .
[ ص: 231 ]   ( ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا    ( 12 ) ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا    ( 13 ) وقد خلقكم أطوارا    ( 14 ) ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات طباقا    ( 15 ) وجعل القمر فيهن نورا وجعل الشمس سراجا    ( 16 ) والله أنبتكم من الأرض نباتا    ( 17 ) ثم يعيدكم فيها ويخرجكم إخراجا    ( 18 ) والله جعل لكم الأرض بساطا    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( ويمددكم بأموال وبنين    ) قال عطاء    : يكثر أموالكم وأولادكم   ( ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم أنهارا ما لكم لا ترجون لله وقارا    ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد    : لا ترون لله عظمة . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : ما لكم لا تعظمون الله حق عظمته   . وقال الكلبي    : لا تخافون الله حق عظمته . 

 و " الرجاء " بمعنى الخوف ، و " الوقار " العظمة اسم من التوقير وهو التعظيم . 

قال الحسن    : لا تعرفون لله حقا ولا تشكرون له نعمة   . 

قال ابن كيسان    : ما لكم لا ترجون في عبادة الله أن يثيبكم على توقيركم إياه خيرا   . ( وقد خلقكم أطوارا    ) تارات حالا بعد حال نطفة ثم علقة ثم مضغة إلى تمام الخلق .   ( ألم تروا كيف خلق الله سبع سماوات طباقا وجعل القمر فيهن نورا    ) قال الحسن    : يعني في السماء الدنيا كما يقال : أتيت بني تميم ،  وإنما أتى بعضهم ، وفلان متوار في دور بني فلان وإنما هو في دار واحدة . وقال عبد الله بن عمرو    : إن الشمس والقمر وجوههما إلى السماوات ، وضوء الشمس ونور القمر فيهن وأقفيتهما إلى الأرض   . ويروى هذا عن ابن عباس    . 

 ( وجعل الشمس سراجا    ) مصباحا مضيئا . ( والله أنبتكم من الأرض نباتا    ) أراد مبدأ خلق آدم خلقه من الأرض والناس ولده ، وقوله : " نباتا " اسم جعل في موضع المصدر أي إنباتا قال الخليل    : مجازه : أنبتكم فنبتم نباتا . ( ثم يعيدكم فيها    ) بعد الموت ( ويخرجكم ) منها يوم البعث أحياء ( إخراجا ( والله جعل لكم الأرض بساطا    ) فرشها وبسطها لكم .
[ ص: 232 ]   ( لتسلكوا منها سبلا فجاجا    ( 20 ) قال نوح رب إنهم عصوني واتبعوا من لم يزده ماله وولده إلا خسارا    ( 21 ) ومكروا مكرا كبارا    ( 22 ) وقالوا لا تذرن آلهتكم ولا تذرن ودا ولا سواعا ولا يغوث ويعوق ونسرا    ( 23 ) ) 

 ( لتسلكوا منها سبلا فجاجا    ) طرقا واسعة . ( قال نوح رب إنهم عصوني    ) لم يجيبوا دعوتي ( واتبعوا من لم يزده ماله وولده إلا خسارا    ) يعني : اتبع السفلة والفقراء القادة والرؤساء الذين لم يزدهم كثرة المال والولد إلا ضلالا في الدنيا وعقوبة في الآخرة . ( ومكروا مكرا كبارا     ) أي كبيرا عظيما يقال : كبير وكبار بالتخفيف كبار بالتشديد ، كلها  بمعنى واحد ، كما يقال : أمر عجيب وعجاب وعجاب بالتشديد وهو أشد في  المبالغة . 

 واختلفوا في معنى مكرهم . قال ابن عباس    : قالوا قولا عظيما . وقال الضحاك    : افتروا على الله وكذبوا رسله وقيل : منع الرؤساء أتباعهم عن الإيمان بنوح    [ وحرضوهم ] على قتله . ( وقالوا ) لهم ( لا تذرن آلهتكم    ) أي لا تتركوا عبادتها ( ولا تذرن ودا    ) قرأ أهل المدينة  بضم الواو والباقون بفتحها ( ولا سواعا ولا يغوث ويعوق ونسرا    ) هذه أسماء آلهتهم . 

 قال محمد بن كعب    : هذه أسماء قوم صالحين كانوا بين آدم  ونوح  فلما  ماتوا كان لهم أتباع يقتدون بهم ويأخذون بعدهم بأخذهم في العبادة فجاءهم  إبليس وقال لهم : لو صورتم صورهم كان أنشط لكم وأشوق إلى العبادة ، ففعلوا  ثم نشأ قوم بعدهم فقال لهم إبليس : إن الذين من قبلكم كانوا يعبدونهم  فعبدوهم ، فابتداء عبادة الأوثان كان من ذلك . 

 وسميت تلك الصور بهذه الأسماء لأنهم صوروها على صور أولئك القوم من المسلمين . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن موسى ،  حدثنا هشام  عن  ابن جريج  وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : صارت الأوثان التي كانت تعبد في قوم نوح [ تعبد ] في العرب [ بعده ] أما ود فكانت   [ ص: 233 ] لكلب  بدومة الجندل ، وأما سواع فكانت لهذيل ، وأما يغوث فكانت لمراد ثم لبني  غطيف بالجرف عند سبإ وأما يعوق فكانت لهمدان ، وأما نسر فكانت لحمير لآل ذي  الكلاع ذكره في تفسيره . 

 وروى سفيان  عن موسى  عن محمد بن قيس  قوله تعالى : " ولا تذرن ودا ولا سواعا ولا يغوث ويعوق ونسرا    " قال : كانت أسماء رجال صالحين من قوم نوح ،  فلما  هلكوا أوحى الشيطان إلى قومهم : أن انصبوا فى مجالسهم التي كانوا يجلسون  فيها أنصابا وسموها بأسمائهم ، ففعلوا فلم تعبد حتى إذا هلك أولئك ونسخ  العلم عبدت . 

وروي عن ابن عباس     : أن تلك الأوثان دفنها الطوفان وطمها التراب ، فلم تزل مدفونة حتى  أخرجها الشيطان لمشركي العرب ، وكانت للعرب أصنام أخر فاللات كانت لثقيف ،  والعزى لسليم  وغطفان  وجشم  ومناة لقديد ،  وإساف ونائلة وهبل لأهل مكة    . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (415)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الجن
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 23


( وقد أضلوا كثيرا ولا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالا    ( 24 ) مما خطيئاتهم أغرقوا فأدخلوا نارا فلم يجدوا لهم من دون الله أنصارا    ( 25 ) ) 

 ( وقد أضلوا كثيرا    ) أي : ضل بسبب الأصنام كثير من الناس كقوله - عز وجل - : " رب إنهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس " ( إبراهيم - 36 ) وقال مقاتل    : أضل كبراؤهم كثيرا من الناس ( ولا تزد الظالمين إلا ضلالا    ) هذا دعاء عليهم بعدما أعلم الله نوحا  أنهم لا يؤمنون ، وهو قوله : " أنه لن يؤمن من قومك إلا من قد آمن    " ( هود - 36 ) . ( مما خطيئاتهم    ) أي : من خطيئاتهم و " ما " صلة ، وقرأ أبو عمرو    : " خطاياهم " وكلاهما جمع خطيئة ( أغرقوا ) بالطوفان ( فأدخلوا نارا    ) قال الضحاك    : هي في حالة واحدة في الدنيا يغرقون من جانب ويحترقون من جانب ، وقال مقاتل    : فأدخلوا نارا في الآخرة ( فلم يجدوا لهم من دون الله أنصارا    ) لم يجدوا أحدا يمنعهم من عذاب الله . 
[ ص: 234 ]   ( وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا    ( 26 ) إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا عبادك ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرا كفارا    ( 27 ) رب اغفر لي ولوالدي ولمن دخل بيتي مؤمنا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولا تزد الظالمين إلا تبارا    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( وقال نوح رب لا تذر على الأرض من الكافرين ديارا    ) أحدا يدور في الأرض فيذهب ويجيء أصله من الدوران وقال [  ابن قتيبة    ] إن أصله من الدار ، أي : نازل دار . ( إنك إن تذرهم يضلوا عبادك    ) قال ابن عباس ،  والكلبي  ومقاتل    : كان الرجل ينطلق بابنه إلى نوح  فيقول : احذر هذا فإنه كذاب ، وإن أبي حذرنيه فيموت الكبير وينشأ الصغير عليه ( ولا يلدوا إلا فاجرا كفارا    ) قال محمد بن كعب ،  ومقاتل ،  والربيع ،  وغيرهم : إنما قال نوح  هذا  حين أخرج الله كل مؤمن من أصلابهم وأرحام نسائهم وأعقم أرحام نسائهم وأيبس  أصلاب رجالهم قبل العذاب بأربعين سنة . [ وقيل سبعين سنة ] وأخبر الله نوحا  أنهم  لا يؤمنون ولا يلدون مؤمنا فحينئذ دعا عليهم نوح فأجاب الله دعاءه ،  وأهلكهم كلهم ولم يكن فيهم صبي وقت العذاب لأن الله تعالى قال : " وقوم نوح لما كذبوا الرسل أغرقناهم    " ( الفرقان - 37 ) ولم يوجد التكذيب من الأطفال . ( رب اغفر لي ولوالدي    ) واسم أبيه : لمك بن متوشلخ ،  واسم أمه : سمحاء بنت أنوش ،  وكانا مؤمنين [ وقيل اسمها هيجل بنت لاموش بن متوشلخ  فكانت بنت عمه ] ( ولمن دخل بيتي    ) داري ( مؤمنا ) وقال الضحاك  والكلبي    : مسجدي . وقيل : سفينتي ( وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات    ) هذا عام في كل من آمن بالله وصدق الرسل ( ولا تزد الظالمين إلا تبارا    ) هلاكا ودمارا فاستجاب الله دعاءه فأهلكهم .
 سُورَةُ الْجِنِّ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا    ( 1 ) يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا    ( 2 ) وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى جَدُّ رَبِّنَا مَا اتَّخَذَ صَاحِبَةً وَلَا وَلَدًا    ( 3 ) ) 

  ( قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ اسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ    ) وَكَانُوا تِسْعَةً مِنْ جِنِّ نَصِيبِينَ    . وَقِيلَ سَبْعَةٌ اسْتَمَعُوا قِرَاءَةَ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ذَكَرْنَا خَبَرَهُمْ فِي سُورَةِ الْأَحْقَافِ (  فَقَالُوا ) لَمَّا رَجَعُوا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ ( إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : بَلِيغًا أَيْ : قُرْآنًا ذَا عَجَبٍ يُعْجَبُ مِنْهُ لِبَلَاغَتِهِ . ( يَهْدِي إِلَى الرُّشْدِ    ) يَدْعُو إِلَى الصَّوَابِ مِنَ التَّوْحِيدِ وَالْإِيمَانِ ( فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِرَبِّنَا أَحَدًا  وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى جَدُّ رَبِّنَا    ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الشَّامِ  وَالْكُوفَةِ  غَيْرَ أَبِي بَكْرٍ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ    : " وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى " بِفَتْحِ الْهَمْزَةِ وَكَذَلِكَ مَا بَعْدَهُ إِلَى قَوْلِهِ ( وَأَنَّا مِنَّا الْمُسْلِمُونَ    ) وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِكَسْرِهِنَّ ، وَفَتَحَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  مِنْهَا " وَأَنَّهُ " وَهُوَ مَا كَانَ مَرْدُودًا [ إِلَى ] الْوَحْيِ وَكَسْرِ مَا كَانَ حِكَايَةً عَنِ الْجِنِّ . 

 وَالِاخْتِيَارُ كَسْرُ الْكُلِّ لِأَنَّهُ مِنْ قَوْلِ الْجِنِّ لِقَوْمِهِمْ فَهُوَ مَعْطُوفٌ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : " فَقَالُوا إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآنًا عَجَبًا    " وَقَالُوا : " وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَى " . 

 وَمَنْ فَتَحَ رَدَّهُ عَلَى قَوْلِهِ : " فَآمَنَّا بِهِ " وَآمَنَّا  بِكُلِّ ذَلِكَ ; فَفَتَحَ " أَنَّ " لِوُقُوعِ الْإِيمَانِ عَلَيْهِ .   [ ص: 238 ] 

 ( جَدُّ رَبِّنَا ) [ جَلَالُ ] رَبِّنَا وَعَظَمَتِهِ ، قَالَهُ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَقَتَادَةُ    . يُقَالُ : جَدَّ الرَّجُلُ أَيْ : عَظُمَ ، وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُ أَنَسٍ    : كَانَ الرَّجُلُ إِذَا قَرَأَ الْبَقَرَةَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ جَدَّ فِينَا أَيْ : عَظُمَ قَدْرُهُ . 

 وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : " جَدُّ رَبِّنَا " أَيْ أَمْرُ رَبِّنَا . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : غِنَى رَبِّنَا . وَمِنْهُ قِيلَ لِلْجَدِّ : حَظٌّ وَرَجُلٌ مَجْدُودٌ . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : قُدْرَةُ رَبِّنَا . قَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ : فِعْلُهُ . 

 وَقَالَ الْقُرَظِيُّ    : آلَاؤُهُ وَنَعْمَاؤُهُ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ . 

 وَقَالَ الْأَخْفَشُ    : عَلَا مُلْكُ رَبِّنَا ( مَا اتَّخَذَ صَاحِبَةً وَلَا وَلَدًا    ) قِيلَ : تَعَالَى جَلَّ جَلَالُهُ وَعَظَمَتُهُ عَنْ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ صَاحِبَةً [ أَوْ وَلَدًا ] .
( وأنه كان يقول سفيهنا على الله شططا    ( 4 ) وأنا ظننا أن لن تقول الإنس والجن على الله كذبا    ( 5 ) وأنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( وأنه كان يقول سفيهنا    ) جاهلنا قال مجاهد  وقتادة    : هو إبليس ( على الله شططا    ) كذبا وعدوانا وهو وصفه بالشريك والولد . ( وأنا ظننا    ) حسبنا ( أن لن تقول الإنس والجن    ) قرأ يعقوب    " تقول " بفتح الواو وتشديدها ( على الله كذبا    ) أي : كنا نظنهم صادقين في قولهم إن لله صاحبة وولدا حتى سمعنا القرآن . قال الله تعالى : ( وأنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن     ) وذلك أن الرجل من العرب في الجاهلية كان إذا سافر فأمسى في أرض قفر ،  قال : أعوذ بسيد هذا الوادي من شر سفهاء قومه ، فيبيت في أمن وجوار منهم  حتى يصبح . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف بن أحمد بن مالك ،  حدثنا أبو القاسم [ عبد الرحمن ] بن محمد بن إسحاق المروزي   [ ص: 239 ] حدثنا موسى بن سعيد بن النعمان  بطرسوس ،  حدثنا فروة بن أبي المغراء الكندي ،  حدثنا القاسم بن مالك ،  عن عبد الرحمن بن إسحاق ،  عن أبيه ، عن كردم بن أبي سائب الأنصاري  قال : خرجت مع أبي إلى المدينة  في حاجة وذلك أول ما ذكر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمكة ،  فآوانا  المبيت إلى راعي غنم ، فلما انتصف النهار جاء ذئب فأخذ حملا من الغنم ،  فوثب الراعي [ فقال ] يا عامر الوادي جارك فنادى مناد لا نراه ، يقول : يا  سرحان أرسله ، فأتى الحمل يشتد حتى دخل الغنم ولم تصبه كدمة فأنزل الله -  عز وجل - على رسوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمكة    ( وأنه كان رجال من الإنس يعوذون برجال من الجن فزادوهم رهقا    ) يعني زاد الإنس الجن باستعاذتهم بقادتهم رهقا . 

قال ابن عباس    : إثما . قال مجاهد    : طغيانا . قال مقاتل    : غيا . قال الحسن    : شرا قال إبراهيم     : عظمة وذلك أنهم كانوا يزدادون بهذا التعوذ طغيانا يقولون : سدنا الجن  والإنس ، و " الرهق " في كلام العرب : الإثم وغشيان المحارم .
( وأنهم ظنوا كما ظننتم أن لن يبعث الله أحدا    ( 7 ) وأنا لمسنا السماء فوجدناها ملئت حرسا شديدا وشهبا    ( 8 ) وأنا كنا نقعد منها مقاعد للسمع فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( وأنهم ظنوا    ) يقول الله تعالى : إن الجن ظنوا ( كما ظننتم ) يا معشر الكفار من الإنس ( أن لن يبعث الله أحدا    ) بعد موته . ( وأنا ) تقول الجن ( لمسنا السماء    ) قال الكلبي    : السماء الدنيا ( فوجدناها ملئت حرسا شديدا    ) من الملائكة ( وشهبا ) من النجوم . ( وأنا كنا نقعد منها    ) من السماء ( مقاعد للسمع    ) أي : كنا نستمع ( فمن يستمع الآن يجد له شهابا رصدا    ) أرصد له ليرمى به . 

 قال  ابن قتيبة    : إن الرجم كان قبل مبعث النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولكن لم يكن مثل ما كان بعد مبعثه   [ ص: 240 ] في شدة الحراسة ، وكانوا يسترقون السمع في بعض الأحوال ، فلما بعث [ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] منعوا من ذلك أصلا ثم قالوا :
( وأنا لا ندري أشر أريد بمن في الأرض أم أراد بهم ربهم رشدا    ( 10 ) وأنا منا الصالحون ومنا دون ذلك كنا طرائق قددا    ( 11 ) وأنا ظننا أن لن نعجز الله في الأرض ولن نعجزه هربا    ( 12 ) وأنا لما سمعنا الهدى آمنا به فمن يؤمن بربه فلا يخاف بخسا ولا رهقا    ( 13 ) وأنا منا المسلمون ومنا القاسطون فمن أسلم فأولئك تحروا رشدا    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( وأنا لا ندري أشر أريد بمن في الأرض    ) برمي الشهب ( أم أراد بهم ربهم رشدا  وأنا منا الصالحون ومنا دون ذلك    ) دون الصالحين ( كنا طرائق قددا     ) أي : جماعات متفرقين وأصنافا مختلفة ، والقدة : القطعة من الشيء ،  يقال : صار القوم قددا إذا اختلفت حالاتهم ، وأصلها من القد وهو القطع .  قال مجاهد    : يعنون : مسلمين وكافرين . 

 وقيل : [ ذوو ] أهواء مختلفة ، وقال الحسن   والسدي    : الجن أمثالكم فمنهم قدرية  ومرجئة  ورافضة    . 

وقال ابن كيسان    : شيعا وفرقا لكل فرقة هوى كأهواء الناس . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : ألوانا شتى ، وقال أبو عبيدة    : أصنافا . ( وأنا ظننا    ) علمنا وأيقنا ( أن لن نعجز الله في الأرض    ) أي : لن نفوته إن أراد بنا أمرا ( ولن نعجزه هربا    ) إن طلبنا . ( وأنا لما سمعنا الهدى    ) [ القرآن وما أتى به محمد    ] ( آمنا به فمن يؤمن بربه فلا يخاف بخسا    ) نقصانا من عمله وثوابه ( ولا رهقا    ) ظلما . وقيل : مكروها يغشاه . ( وأنا منا المسلمون    ) وهم الذين آمنوا بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( ومنا القاسطون    ) الجائرون العادلون   [ ص: 241 ] عن الحق . قال ابن عباس    : هم الذين جعلوا لله ندا ، يقال : أقسط الرجل إذا عدل فهو مقسط ، وقسط إذا جار فهو قاسط ( فمن أسلم فأولئك تحروا رشدا    ) أي : قصدوا طريق الحق وتوخوه .
( وأما القاسطون فكانوا لجهنم حطبا    ( 15 ) وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا    ( 16 ) لنفتنهم فيه ومن يعرض عن ذكر ربه يسلكه عذابا صعدا    ( 17 ) ) 

 ( وأما القاسطون    ) الذين كفروا ( فكانوا لجهنم حطبا    ) كانوا وقود النار يوم القيامة . ثم رجع إلى كفار مكة  فقال : ( وأن لو استقاموا على الطريقة    ) اختلفوا في تأويلها فقال قوم : لو استقاموا على طريقة الحق والإيمان والهدى فكانوا مؤمنين مطيعين ( لأسقيناهم ماء غدقا    ) كثيرا قال مقاتل     : وذلك بعدما رفع عنهم المطر سبع سنين . وقالوا معناه لو آمنوا لوسعنا  عليهم في الدنيا وأعطيناهم مالا كثيرا وعيشا رغدا وضرب الماء الغدق مثلا  لأن الخير والرزق كله في المطر ، كما قال : ولو أنهم أقاموا التوراة والإنجيل وما أنزل إليهم من ربهم لأكلوا من فوقهم  الآية ( المائدة - 66 ) وقال : " ولو أن أهل القرى آمنوا واتقوا لفتحنا عليهم بركات من السماء    " الآية ( الأعراف - 96 ) . وقوله تعالى : ( لنفتنهم فيه ) أي : لنختبرهم كيف شكرهم فيما خولوا . وهذا قول  سعيد بن المسيب   وعطاء بن أبي رباح  والضحاك  وقتادة  ومقاتل  والحسن    . 

 وقال آخرون : معناها وأن لو استقاموا على طريقة الكفر والضلالة لأعطيناهم  مالا كثيرا ولوسعنا عليهم لنفتنهم فيه ، عقوبة لهم واستدراجا حتى يفتتنوا  بها فنعذبهم ، وهذا قول الربيع بن أنس  وزيد بن أسلم  والكلبي  وابن كيسان ،  كما قال الله : " فلما نسوا ما ذكروا به فتحنا عليهم أبواب كل شيء    " الآية ( الأنعام - 44 ) . 

 ( ومن يعرض عن ذكر ربه يسلكه    ) قرأ أهل الكوفة  ويعقوب    : " يسلكه " بالياء وقرأ الآخرون بالنون ، أي : ندخله ( عذابا صعدا    ) قال ابن عباس    : شاقا والمعنى ذا صعد أي : ذا مشقة . قال قتادة    : لا راحة فيه . وقال مقاتل    : لا فرح فيه . قال الحسن    : لا يزداد إلا شدة . والأصل فيه أن الصعود يشق على [ الناس ] . 
[ ص: 242 ]   ( وأن المساجد لله فلا تدعوا مع الله أحدا    ( 18 ) وأنه لما قام عبد الله يدعوه كادوا يكونون عليه لبدا    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( وأن المساجد لله    ) يعني المواضع التي بنيت للصلاة وذكر الله ( فلا تدعوا مع الله أحدا    ) قال قتادة     : كانت اليهود والنصارى إذا دخلوا كنائسهم وبيعهم أشركوا بالله فأمر الله  المؤمنين أن يخلصوا لله الدعوة إذا دخلوا المساجد وأراد بها المساجد كلها .  

 وقال الحسن    : أراد بها البقاع كلها لأن الأرض جعلت كلها مسجدا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير    : قالت الجن للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كيف لنا أن [ نأتي المسجد وأن ] نشهد معك الصلاة ونحن ناءون ؟ فنزلت : " وأن المساجد لله    " . 

وروي عن سعيد بن جبير  أيضا : أن المراد بالمساجد الأعضاء التي يسجد عليها الإنسان وهي سبعة : الجبهة واليدان والركبتان والقدمان ؟ يقول : هذه الأعضاء التي يقع عليها السجود مخلوقة لله فلا تسجدوا عليها لغيره . 

أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن محمد بن العباس الحميدي ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن عبد الله الحافظ ،  أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن يعقوب ،  حدثنا علي بن الحسن الهلالي  والسري بن خزيمة  قالا حدثنا يعلى بن أسد ،  حدثنا وهيب ،  عن عبد الله بن طاووس ،  عن أبيه ، عن ابن عباس  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أمرت أن أسجد على سبعة أعضاء : الجبهة - وأشار بيده إليها - واليدين والركبتين وأطراف القدمين ولا أكف الثوب ولا الشعر "   . 

 فإن جعلت المساجد مواضع الصلاة فواحدها مسجد بكسر الجيم ، وإن جعلتها الأعضاء فواحدها مسجد بفتح الجيم . ( وأنه لما قام عبد الله    ) قرأ نافع  وأبو بكر  بكسر الهمزة ، وقرأ الباقون بفتحها " لما قام عبد الله    "   [ ص: 243 ] يعني النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( يدعوه ) يعني يعبده ويقرأ القرآن ، ذلك حين كان يصلي ببطن نخلة  ويقرأ القرآن ( كادوا ) يعني الجن ( يكونون عليه لبدا    ) أي يركب بعضهم بعضا ويزدحمون حرصا على استماع القرآن . هذا قول الضحاك  ورواية عطية  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير  عنه :  هذا من قول النفر الذين رجعوا إلى قومهم من الجن أخبروهم بما رأوا من طاعة  أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - واقتدائهم به في الصلاة . 

 وقال الحسن  وقتادة  وابن زيد  يعني  لما قام عبد الله بالدعوة تلبدت الإنس والجن ، وتظاهروا عليه ليبطلوا الحق  الذي جاءهم به ، ويطفئوا نور الله فأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ، ويتم هذا  الأمر ، وينصره على من ناوأه . 

 وقرأ هشام  عن ابن عامر    : " لبدا " بضم اللام ، وأصل " اللبد " الجماعات بعضها فوق بعض ، ومنه سمي اللبد الذي يفرش لتراكمه ، وتلبد الشعر : إذا تراكم .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (416)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ المزمل
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 7


( قل إنما أدعو ربي ولا أشرك به أحدا    ( 20 ) قل إني لا أملك لكم ضرا ولا رشدا    ( 21 ) قل إني لن يجيرني من الله أحد ولن أجد من دونه ملتحدا    ( 22 ) إلا بلاغا من الله ورسالاته ومن يعص الله ورسوله فإن له نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا    ( 23 ) ) 

 ( قل إنما أدعو ربي    ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وعاصم  وحمزة    : " قل " على الأمر ، وقرأ الآخرون : " قال " يعني رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " إنما أدعو ربي    " قال مقاتل    : وذلك أن كفار مكة  قالوا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : لقد جئت بأمر عظيم فارجع عنه فنحن نجيرك ، فقال لهم : إنما أدعو ربي   ( ولا أشرك به أحدا    ( قل إني لا أملك لكم ضرا    ) لا أقدر أن أدفع عنكم ضرا ( ولا رشدا    ) أي لا أسوق إليكم رشدا أي : خيرا يعني أن الله يملكه . ( قل إني لن يجيرني من الله أحد    ) لن يمنعني من أحد إن عصيته ( ولن أجد من دونه ملتحدا    ) ملجأ أميل إليه . ومعنى " الملتحد " أي : المائل . قال  السدي    : حرزا . وقال الكلبي    : مدخلا في الأرض مثل السرب . ( إلا بلاغا من الله ورسالاته    ) ففيه الجوار والأمن والنجاة ، قاله الحسن    . قال مقاتل    : ذلك الذي يجيرني من عذاب الله ، يعني التبليغ . وقال قتادة    : إلا بلاغا من الله فذلك الذي أملكه بعون   [ ص: 244 ] الله وتوفيقه . وقيل : لا أملك لكم ضرا ولا رشدا لكن أبلغ بلاغا من الله فإنما أنا مرسل به لا أملك إلا ما ملكت ( ومن يعص الله ورسوله    ) ولم يؤمن ( فإن له نار جهنم خالدين فيها أبدا    )
( حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون فسيعلمون من أضعف ناصرا وأقل عددا    ( 24 ) قل إن أدري أقريب ما توعدون أم يجعل له ربي أمدا    ( 25 ) عالم الغيب فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا    ( 26 ) إلا من ارتضى من رسول فإنه يسلك من بين يديه ومن خلفه رصدا    ( 27 ) ليعلم أن قد أبلغوا رسالات ربهم وأحاط بما لديهم وأحصى كل شيء عددا    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون    ) يعني العذاب يوم القيامة ( فسيعلمون ) عند نزول العذاب ( من أضعف ناصرا وأقل عددا    ) أهم أم المؤمنون . ( قل إن أدري ) [ أي ما أدري ] ( أقريب ما توعدون    ) يعني العذاب وقيل القيامة ( أم يجعل له ربي أمدا     ) أجلا وغاية تطول مدتها يعني : أن علم وقت العذاب غيب لا يعلمه إلا  الله . ( عالم الغيب ) رفع على نعت قوله " ربي " وقيل : هو عالم الغيب ( فلا يظهر    ) لا يطلع ( على غيبه أحدا  إلا من ارتضى من رسول    ) إلا من يصطفيه لرسالته فيظهره على ما يشاء من الغيب لأنه يستدل على نبوته بالآية المعجزة بأن يخبر عن الغيب ( فإنه يسلك من بين يديه ومن خلفه رصدا     ) ذكر بعض الجهات دلالة على جميعها رصدا أي : يجعل بين يديه وخلفه حفظة  من الملائكة يحفظونه من الشياطين أن يسترقوا السمع ، ومن الجن أن يستمعوا  الوحي فيلقوا إلى الكهنة . 

قال مقاتل  وغيره  : كان الله إذا بعث رسولا أتاه إبليس في صورة ملك يخبره فيبعث الله من بين  يديه ومن خلفه رصدا من الملائكة يحرسونه ويطردون الشياطين ، فإذا جاءه  شيطان في صورة ملك أخبروه بأنه شيطان ، فاحذره وإذا جاءه ملك قالوا له :  هذا رسول ربك .  [ ص: 245 ]   ( ليعلم ) قرأ يعقوب     : " ليعلم " بضم الياء أي ليعلم الناس ( أن ) الرسل ( قد أبلغوا ) وقرأ  الآخرون بفتح الياء أي : " ليعلم " الرسول ، أن الملائكة قد أبلغوا ( رسالات ربهم وأحاط بما لديهم    ) أي : علم الله ما عند الرسل فلم يخف عليه شيء ( وأحصى كل شيء عددا    ) قال ابن عباس     : أحصى ما خلق وعرف عدد ما خلق فلم يفته علم شيء حتى مثاقيل الذر والخردل  . ونصب " عددا " على الحال ، وإن شئت على المصدر ، أي عد [ عدا ] .
 سُورَةُ الْمُزَّمِّلِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ    ( 1 ) قُمِ اللَّيْلَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا    ( 2 ) نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انْقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلًا    ( 3 ) أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلًا    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ     ) أَيِ الْمُلْتَفِفُ بِثَوْبِهِ . وَأَصْلُهُ : الْمُتَزَمِّلُ  أُدْغِمَتِ التَّاءُ فِي الزَّايِ وَمِثْلُهُ الْمُدَّثِّرُ ، أَيِ :  الْمُتَدَثِّرُ أُدْغِمَتِ التَّاءُ فِي الدَّالِ ، يُقَالُ : تَزَمَّلَ  وَتَدَثَّرَ بِثَوْبِهِ إِذَا تَغَطَّى بِهِ . 

 وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : أَرَادَ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّائِمُ قُمْ فَصَلِّ . 

 قَالَ [ الْعُلَمَاءُ ] كَانَ هَذَا الْخِطَابُ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي أَوَّلِ الْوَحْيِ قَبْلَ تَبْلِيغِ  الرِّسَالَةِ ، ثُمَّ خُوطِبَ بَعْدُ بِالنَّبِيِّ وَالرَّسُولِ . ( قُمِ اللَّيْلَ    ) أَيْ لِلصَّلَاةِ ( إِلَّا قَلِيلًا    ) وَكَانَ قِيَامُ اللَّيْلِ فَرِيضَةً فِي الِابْتِدَاءِ وَبَيَّنَ قَدْرَهُ فَقَالَ : ( نِصْفَهُ أَوِ انْقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلًا    ) إِلَى الثُّلُثِ . ( أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ     ) عَلَى النِّصْفِ إِلَى الثُّلُثَيْنِ ، خَيَّرَهُ بَيْنَ هَذِهِ  الْمَنَازِلِ ، وَكَانَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  وَأَصْحَابُهُ يَقُومُونَ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْمَقَادِيرِ ، وَكَانَ الرَّجُلُ  لَا يَدْرِي مَتَى ثُلْثُ اللَّيْلِ وَمَتَى نِصْفُ اللَّيْلِ وَمَتَى  الثُّلْثَانِ ، فَكَانَ [ الرَّجُلُ ] يَقُومُ حَتَّى يُصْبِحَ مَخَافَةَ  أَنْ لَا يَحْفَظَ الْقَدْرَ الْوَاجِبَ ، وَاشْتَدَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ  حَتَّى انْتَفَخَتْ أَقْدَامُهُمْ فَرَحِمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَخَفَّفَ عَنْهُمْ  وَنَسَخَهَا بِقَوْلِهِ : فَاقْرَءُوا مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ عَلِمَ أَنْ سَيَكُونُ مِنْكُمْ مَرْضَى    " الْآيَةَ . فَكَانَ بَيْنَ أَوَّلِ السُّورَةِ وَآخِرِهَا سَنَةٌ .   [ ص: 250 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ عَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْإِسْفِرَايِي  نِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَوَانَةَ يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْحَافِظُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَفَّانَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ بَشِيرٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدٌ - يَعْنِي ابْنَ أَبِي عَرُوبَةَ    - حَدَّثَنَا قَتَادَةُ  عَنْ زُرَارَةَ بْنِ أَبِي أَوْفَى  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ  قَالَ : انْطَلَقْتُ إِلَى عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا فَقُلْتُ : يَا أُمَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْبِئِينِي عَنْ خُلُقِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَتْ  : [ أَلَسْتَ ] تَقْرَأُ الْقُرْآنَ ؟ قُلْتُ : بَلَى ، قَالَتْ : فَإِنَّ  خُلُقَ نَبِيِّ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ  الْقُرْآنُ ، قُلْتُ : فَقِيَامُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ    - يَا أُمَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ؟ قَالَتْ : أَلَسْتَ تَقْرَأُ : " يَا  أَيُّهَا الْمُزَّمِّلُ " قُلْتُ : بَلَى ، قَالَتْ : فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  افْتَرَضَ الْقِيَامَ فِي أَوَّلِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ ، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَصْحَابُهُ حَوْلًا  حَتَّى انْتَفَخَتْ أَقْدَامُهُمْ وَأَمْسَكَ اللَّهُ خَاتِمَتَهَا اثْنَيْ  عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي السَّمَاءِ ، ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ التَّخْفِيفَ فِي  آخِرِ هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ ، فَصَارَ قِيَامُ اللَّيْلِ تَطَوُّعًا بَعْدَ  الْفَرِيضَةِ   . 

 قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ  وَابْنُ كَيْسَانَ    : كَانَ هَذَا بِمَكَّةَ  قَبْلَ أَنْ تُفْرَضَ الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسُ ، ثُمَّ نُسِخَ ذَلِكَ بِالصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسِ . 

 ( وَرَتِّلِ الْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلًا    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : بَيِّنْهُ بَيَانًا . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : اقْرَأْهُ قِرَاءَةً بَيِّنَةً . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : تَرَسَّلْ فِيهِ تُرْسُّلًا . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : تَثَبَّتْ فِيهِ تَثَبُّتًا . وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَيْضًا : اقْرَأْهُ عَلَى هَيْنَتِكَ ثَلَاثَ آيَاتٍ أَوْ أَرْبَعًا أَوْ خَمْسًا . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ عَاصِمٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا هُمَامٌ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  قَالَ : سُئِلَ أَنَسٌ  كَيْفَ كَانَتْ قِرَاءَةُ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ  : كَانَتْ مَدًّا مَدًّا ، ثُمَّ قَرَأَ : بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ  الرَّحِيمِ ، يَمُدُّ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ وَيَمُدُّ الرَّحْمَنَ وَيَمُدُّ  الرَّحِيمَ 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا آدَمُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ مُرَّةَ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا وَائِلٍ  قَالَ : جَاءَ رَجُلٌ إِلَى ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ ،  قَالَ  : قَرَأَتُ الْمُفَصَّلَ اللَّيْلَةَ فِي رَكْعَةٍ ، فَقَالَ : هَذًّا  كَهَذِّ الشِّعْرِ ؟ لَقَدْ عَرَفْتُ النَّظَائِرَ الَّتِي كَانَ  النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقْرِنُ بَيْنَهُنَّ ،  فَذَكَرَ عِشْرِينَ سُورَةً مِنَ الْمُفَصَّلِ سُورَتَيْنِ [ مَنْ آلِ  حَامِيمَ ]   [ ص: 251 ] فِي [ كُلِّ ] رَكْعَةٍ . 

أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أَبِي أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مَثْوَيْهِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّرِيفُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِيِّ الْحَرَّانَيُّ  فِيمَا كَتَبَهُ إِلَيَّ [ أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْآجُرِيُّ    ] أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ حُمَيْدٍ الْوَاسِطِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا زَيْدُ بْنُ أَخْزَمَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ ،  عَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ ،  عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ،  عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ ،  عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ - يَعْنِي ابْنَ مَسْعُودٍ     - قَالَ : لَا تَنْثُرُوهُ نَثْرَ الدَّقْلِ وَلَا تَهْذُّوهُ هَذَّ  الشِّعْرِ ، قِفُوا عِنْدَ عَجَائِبِهِ وَحَرِّكُوا بِهِ الْقُلُوبَ ،  وَلَا يَكُنْ هَمُّ أَحَدِكُمْ آخِرَ السُّورَةِ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ أَبِي أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مَثْوَيْهِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا الشَّرِيفُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ الْحَرَّانَيُّ  فِيمَا كَتَبَ إِلَيَّ ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْآجُرِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ يَحْيَى بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ صَاعِدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا ابْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ ،  ح ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي تَوْبَةَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْكِسَائِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْخَلَّالُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ ،  عَنْ مُوسَى بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ ،  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ  وَهُوَ أَخُوهُ عَنْ  سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ السَّاعِدِيِّ  قَالَ : بَيْنَا  نَحْنُ نَقْرَأُ إِذْ خَرَجَ عَلَيْنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : " الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ  وَاحِدٌ وَفِيكُمُ الْأَخْيَارُ وَفِيكُمُ الْأَحْمَرُ وَالْأَسْوَدُ  اقْرَءُوا [ الْقُرْآنَ ] قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ أَقْوَامٌ يَقْرَءُونَهُ ،  يُقِيمُونَ حُرُوفَهُ كَمَا يُقَامُ السَّهْمُ لَا يُجَاوِزُ تَرَاقِيَهُمْ  ، يَتَعَجَّلُونَ أَخِرَهُ وَلَا يَتَأَجَّلُونَه  ُ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ الضَّبِّيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْجَرَّاحِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ نَافِعٍ الْبَصْرِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْوَارِثِ ،  عَنْ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ مُسْلِمٍ الْعَبْدِيِّ ،  عَنْ  أَبِي الْمُتَوَكِّلِ النَّاجِي ،  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : قَامَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِآيَةٍ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ لَيْلَةً   .   [ ص: 252 ] 

 وَرَوَاهُ أَبُو ذَرٍّ ،  قَالَ : قَامَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَيْلَةً حَتَّى أَصْبَحَ بِآيَةٍ [ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ] وَالْآيَةُ : " إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ    " ( الْمَائِدَةِ - 118 ) .
( إنا سنلقي عليك قولا ثقيلا    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( إنا سنلقي عليك قولا ثقيلا    ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : شديدا . قال الحسن    : إن الرجل ليهذ السورة ولكن العمل بها ثقيل . 

 وقال قتادة    : ثقيل والله فرائضه وحدوده . وقال مقاتل    : ثقيل لما فيه من الأمر والنهي والحدود . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : ثقيل بالوعد والوعيد والحلال والحرام . وقال محمد بن كعب    : ثقيل على المنافقين . 

 وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : قولا خفيفا على اللسان ثقيلا في الميزان . 

 قال الفراء    : ثقيل ليس بخفيف السفساف لأنه كلام ربنا . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : هو والله ثقيل مبارك ، كما ثقل في الدنيا ثقل في الموازين يوم القيامة . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب  ، عن مالك ،  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن [ أبيه ] عن عائشة  زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   [ أن الحارث بن هشام  سأل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] فقال : يا رسول الله كيف يأتيك الوحي ؟  فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أحيانا يأتيني [ في ] مثل  صلصلة الجرس ، وهو أشده علي فيفصم عني وقد وعيت ما قال وأحيانا يتمثل لي  الملك رجلا فيكلمني فأعي ما يقول " . قالت عائشة : ولقد رأيته ينزل عليه   [ ص: 253 ] الوحي في اليوم الشاتي الشديد البرد فيفصم عنه وإن جبينه ليتفصد عرقا   .
( إن ناشئة الليل هي أشد وطئا وأقوم قيلا    ( 6 ) ) 

قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن ناشئة الليل    ) أي  : ساعاته كلها وكل ساعة منه ناشئة ، سميت بذلك لأنها تنشأ أي : تبدو ،  ومنه : نشأت السحابة إذا بدت ، فكل ما حدث بالليل وبدا فقد نشأ فهو ناشئ ،  والجمع ناشئة . 

 وقال  ابن أبي مليكة    : سألت ابن عباس  وابن الزبير  عنها فقالا الليل كله ناشئة وقال سعيد بن جبير  وابن زيد    : أي : ساعة قام من الليل فقد نشأ وهو بلسان الحبش [ القيام يقال ] نشأ فلان أي : قام . 

 وقالت عائشة    : الناشئة القيام بعد النوم . 

 وقال ابن كيسان    : هي القيام من آخر الليل . 

 وقال عكرمة    : هي القيام من أول الليل . 

 روي عن علي بن الحسين  أنه كان يصلي بين المغرب والعشاء ، ويقول : هذه ناشئة الليل   . وقال الحسن    : كل صلاة بعد العشاء الآخرة فهي ناشئة من الليل . 

 وقال الأزهري    : " ناشئة الليل    " قيام الليل ، مصدر جاء على فاعلة كالعافية بمعنى العفو . 

 ( هي أشد وطئا    ) قرأ ابن عامر    [ وأبو عمرو     ] وطاء بكسر الواو ممدودا بمعنى المواطأة والموافقة ، يقال : واطأت فلانا  مواطأة ووطئا ، إذا وافقته ، وذلك أن مواطأة القلب والسمع والبصر واللسان  بالليل تكون أكثر مما يكون بالنهار . 

 وقرأ الآخرون : [ وطئا ] بفتح الواو وسكون الطاء ، أي : أشد على المصلي  وأثقل من صلاة النهار لأن الليل للنوم والراحة ، ومنه قوله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : " اللهم اشدد وطأتك على مضر   " .   [ ص: 254 ] 

 وقال ابن عباس    : كانت  صلاتهم أول الليل هي أشد وطئا يقول هي أجدر أن تحصوا ما فرض الله عليكم من  القيام ، وذلك أن الإنسان إذا نام لم يدر متى يستيقظ . 

 وقال قتادة    : أثبت في الخير وأحفظ للقراءة . 

 وقال الفراء    : أثبت  قياما أي : أوطأ للقيام وأسهل للمصلي من ساعات النهار لأن النهار خلق لتصرف  العباد ، والليل للخلوة فالعبادة فيه أسهل . وقيل : أشد نشاطا . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : أفرغ له قلبا من النهار لأنه لا تعرض له حوائج . 

 وقال الحسن    : أشد وطئا للخير وأمنع من الشيطان . 

 ( وأقوم قيلا    ) وأصوب قراءة وأصح قولا لهدأة الناس وسكون الأصوات . 

 وقال الكلبي    : أبين قولا بالقرآن . 

 وفي الجملة : عبادة الليل أشد نشاطا وأتم إخلاصا وأكثر بركة وأبلغ في الثواب   [ من عبادة النهار ] .
( إن لك في النهار سبحا طويلا    ( 7 ) ) 

 ( إن لك في النهار سبحا طويلا    ) أي : تصرفا وتقلبا وإقبالا وإدبارا في حوائجك وأشغالك ، وأصل " السبح " سرعة الذهاب ، ومنه السباحة في الماء وقيل : " سبحا طويلا    " أي : فراغا وسعة لنومك وتصرفك في حوائجك فصل من الليل . 

 وقرأ  يحيى بن يعمر    " سبخا " بالخاء المعجمة أي : استراحة وتخفيفا للبدن ، ومنه قول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  لعائشة ،  وقد دعت على سارق : " لا تسبخي عنه بدعائك عليه   " [ أي : لا تخففي ] .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (417)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ المدثر
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 12

[ ص: 255 ]   ( واذكر اسم ربك وتبتل إليه تبتيلا    ( 8 ) رب المشرق والمغرب لا إله إلا هو فاتخذه وكيلا    ( 9 ) واصبر على ما يقولون واهجرهم هجرا جميلا    ( 10 ) وذرني والمكذبين أولي النعمة ومهلهم قليلا    ( 11 ) إن لدينا أنكالا وجحيما    ( 12 ) وطعاما ذا غصة وعذابا أليما    ( 13 ) يوم ترجف الأرض والجبال وكانت الجبال كثيبا مهيلا    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( واذكر اسم ربك    ) بالتوحيد والتعظيم ( وتبتل إليه تبتيلا    ) قال ابن عباس  وغيره : أخلص إليه إخلاصا . وقال الحسن    : اجتهد . وقال ابن زيد    : تفرغ لعبادته . قال سفيان     : توكل عليه توكلا . وقيل : انقطع إليه في العبادة انقطاعا وهو الأصل في  الباب ، يقال : تبتلت الشيء أي : قطعته وصدقة بتة : أي : مقطوعة عن صاحبها  لا سبيل له عليها والتبتيل : [ التقطيع ] تفعيل منه يقال : بتلته فتبتل ،  والمعنى : بتل نفسك إليه ، ولذلك قال : تبتيلا . قال  زيد بن أسلم    : التبتل رفض الدنيا وما فيها والتماس ما عند الله تعالى . ( رب المشرق والمغرب    ) قرأ أهل الحجاز ،  وأبو عمرو  وحفص    : " رب " برفع الباء على الابتداء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالجر على نعت الرب في قوله : " واذكر اسم ربك    " ( لا إله إلا هو فاتخذه وكيلا    ) قيما بأمورك ففوضها إليه . ( واصبر على ما يقولون واهجرهم هجرا جميلا    ) نسختها آية القتال . ( وذرني والمكذبين أولي النعمة ومهلهم قليلا    ) نزلت في صناديد قريش  المستهزئين . وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : نزلت في المطعمين ببدر  ولم يكن إلا يسير حتى قتلوا ببدر    . ( إن لدينا ) عندنا في الآخرة ( أنكالا ) قيودا عظاما لا تنفك أبدا واحدها نكل . قال الكلبي    : أغلالا من حديد ( وجحيما ( وطعاما ذا غصة    ) غير سائغة يأخذ بالحلق لا ينزل ولا يخرج وهو الزقوم والضريع . ( وعذابا أليما  يوم ترجف الأرض والجبال    ) أي : تتزلزل وتتحرك ( وكانت الجبال كثيبا مهيلا    )   [ ص: 256 ] رملا سائلا . قال الكلبي    : هو الرمل الذي إذا أخذت منه شيئا تبعك ما بعده ، يقال أهلت الرمل أهيله هيلا إذا حركت أسفله حتى انهال من أعلاه .
( إنا أرسلنا إليكم رسولا شاهدا عليكم كما أرسلنا إلى فرعون رسولا    ( 15 ) فعصى فرعون الرسول فأخذناه أخذا وبيلا    ( 16 ) فكيف تتقون إن كفرتم يوما يجعل الولدان شيبا    ( 17 ) السماء منفطر به كان وعده مفعولا    ( 18 ) إن هذه تذكرة فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا    ( 19 ) إن  ربك يعلم أنك تقوم أدنى من ثلثي الليل ونصفه وثلثه وطائفة من الذين معك  والله يقدر الليل والنهار علم أن لن تحصوه فتاب عليكم فاقرءوا ما تيسر من  القرآن علم أن سيكون منكم مرضى وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله  وآخرون يقاتلون في سبيل الله فاقرءوا ما تيسر منه وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا  الزكاة وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله  هو خيرا وأعظم أجرا واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم    ( 20 ) ) 

 ( إنا أرسلنا إليكم رسولا شاهدا عليكم كما أرسلنا إلى فرعون رسولا    ) . 

 ( فعصى فرعون الرسول فأخذناه أخذا وبيلا    ) ، شديدا ثقيلا يعني عاقبناه عقوبة غليظة يخوف كفار مكة . ( فكيف تتقون إن كفرتم     ) أي : كيف لكم بالتقوى يوم القيامة إذ كفرتم في الدنيا يعني لا سبيل  لكم إلى التقوى إذا وافيتم يوم القيامة ؟ وقيل : معناه كيف تتقون العذاب  يوم القيامة وبأي شيء تتحصنون منه إذا كفرتم ؟ ( يوما يجعل الولدان شيبا    ) شمطا من هوله وشدته ، ذلك حين يقال لآدم  قم فابعث بعث النار من ذريتك . ثم وصف هول ذلك اليوم فقال : ( السماء منفطر به    ) متشقق لنزول الملائكة به أي : بذلك المكان . وقيل : الهاء ترجع إلى الرب أي : بأمره وهيبته ( كان وعده مفعولا    ) كائنا . ( إن هذه ) أي : آيات القرآن ( تذكرة ) تذكير وموعظة ( فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا    ) بالإيمان والطاعة . ( إن ربك يعلم أنك تقوم أدنى    ) أقل من ( ثلثي الليل ونصفه وثلثه    ) قرأ أهل مكة  والكوفة     : " نصفه وثلثه " بنصب الفاء والثاء وإشباع الهاءين ضما أي : وتقوم نصفه  وثلثه وقرأ الآخرون بجر الفاء والثاء وإشباع الهاءين كسرا عطفا على ثلثي ( وطائفة من الذين معك    ) يعني المؤمنين وكانوا يقومون معه ( والله يقدر الليل والنهار    ) قال عطاء    : يريد لا يفوته علم ما تفعلون ، أي أنه يعلم مقادير الليل والنهار فيعلم القدر الذي تقومون من الليل ( علم أن لن تحصوه    )   [ ص: 257 ] قال الحسن    : قاموا حتى انتفخت أقدامهم ، فنزل : " علم أن لن تحصوه    " لن تطيقوا معرفة ذلك . وقال مقاتل     : كان الرجل يصلي الليل كله ، مخافة أن لا يصيب ما أمر به من القيام ،  فقال : علم أن لن تحصوه لن تطيقوا معرفة ذلك .   ( فتاب عليكم ) فعاد عليكم  بالعفو والتخفيف ( فاقرءوا ما تيسر من القرآن    ) يعني في الصلاة ، قال الحسن    : يعني في صلاة المغرب والعشاء . 

قال  قيس بن أبي حازم    : صليت خلف ابن عباس  بالبصرة  فقرأ  في أول ركعة بالحمد وأول آية من البقرة [ ثم قام في الثانية فقرأ بالحمد  والآية الثانية من البقرة ] ثم ركع فلما انصرف أقبل علينا فقال : إن الله -  عز وجل - يقول : فاقرءوا ما تيسر [ منه ] 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني ،  حدثنا أبو جعفر الرياني ،  حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا عثمان بن أبي صالح ،  حدثنا ابن لهيعة ،  حدثني حميد بن مخراق ،  عن أنس بن مالك  أنه سمع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من قرأ خمسين آية في يوم أو في ليلة لم يكتب من الغافلين ، ومن قرأ مائة آية كتب من القانتين ، ومن قرأ مائتي آية لم يحاجه القرآن يوم القيامة ، ومن قرأ خمسمائة آية كتب له قنطار من الأجر   " . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد ،  أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثني القاسم بن زكريا  حدثنا  عبيد الله بن موسى  عن شيبان ،  عن يحيى [ بن كثير ]  عن محمد [ عبد الله ] بن عبد الرحمن مولى بني زهرة  عن أبي سلمة  عن عبد الله بن عمرو  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اقرأ  القرآن في كل شهر " قال قلت : إني أجد قوة ، قال : " فاقرأه في [ كل ]  عشرين ليلة " قال قلت : إني أجد قوة ، قال : " فاقرأه في كل سبع ولا تزد  على ذلك   " .   [ ص: 258 ] 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( علم أن سيكون منكم مرضى وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله    ) يعني المسافرين للتجارة يطلبون من رزق الله ( وآخرون يقاتلون في سبيل الله    ) لا يطيقون قيام الليل   . 

 روى إبراهيم  عن ابن مسعود  قال  : أيما رجل جلب شيئا إلى مدينة من مدائن المسلمين صابرا محتسبا فباعه بسعر  يومه كان عند الله بمنزلة الشهداء ثم قرأ عبد الله : " وآخرون يضربون في الأرض يبتغون من فضل الله    " [ يعني المسافرين للتجارة يطلبون رزق الله ] " وآخرون يقاتلون في سبيل الله    " . 

  ( فاقرءوا ما تيسر منه    ) أي [ ما تيسر عليكم ] من القرآن . [ قال أهل التفسير ] كان هذا في صدر الإسلام ثم نسخ بالصلوات الخمس ، وذلك قوله : ( وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأقرضوا الله قرضا حسنا    ) قال ابن عباس    : يريد ما سوى الزكاة من صلة الرحم ، وقرى الضيف   . ( وما تقدموا لأنفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله هو خيرا    ) تجدوا ثوابه في الآخرة أفضل مما أعطيتم ( وأعظم أجرا    ) من الذي أخرتم ولم تقدموه ، ونصب " خيرا وأعظم    " على المفعول الثاني ، فإن الوجود إذا كان بمعنى الرؤية يتعدى إلى مفعولين ، وهو فصل في قول البصريين  وعماد في قول الكوفيين  لا محل لها في الإعراب . 

 أخبرنا أبو القاسم يحيى بن علي الكشميهني ،  أخبرنا أبو نصر أحمد بن علي البخاري  بالكوفة ،  أخبرنا أبو القاسم نصر بن أحمد الفقيه  بالموصل ،  حدثنا أبو يعلى الموصلي ،  حدثنا أبو خيثمة ،  حدثنا جرير ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن إبراهيم التيمي ،  عن الحارث بن سويد  قال : قال عبد الله    : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " أيكم  ماله أحب إليه من مال وارثه " ؟ قالوا : يا رسول الله ما منا من أحد إلا  ماله أحب إليه من مال وارثه . قال : " اعلموا ما تقولون " قالوا : ما نعلم  إلا ذلك يا رسول الله ، قال [ : " ما منكم   [ ص: 259 ] رجل إلا مال وارثه أحب إليه من ماله " قالوا : كيف يا رسول الله ؟ قال ] " إنما مال أحدكم ما قدم ومال وارثه ما أخر   " . 

 ( واستغفروا الله    ) لذنوبكم ( إن الله غفور رحيم    ) .
سُورَةُ الْمُدَّثِّرِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ    ( 1 ) ) 

 [   ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ    )   ] ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى ،  حَدَّثَنَا  وَكِيعٌ ،  عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْمُبَارَكِ ،  عَنْ  يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ  قَالَ : سَأَلَتُ أَبَا سَلَمَةَ [ بْنَ ] عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ أَوَّلِ مَا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ؟ قَالَ : " يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ    " قُلْتُ : يَقُولُونَ : " اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ    " ( الْعَلَقِ - 1 ) ؟ فَقَالَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ    : سَأَلَتُ  جَابِرَ بْنَ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  عَنْ ذَلِكَ ، فَقُلْتُ لَهُ مِثْلَ الَّذِي قُلْتَ ، فَقَالَ جَابِرٌ    : لَا أُحَدِّثُكَ إِلَّا بِمَا حَدَّثَنَا بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، قَالَ : " جَاوَرْتُ بِحِرَاءٍ  فَلَمَّا  قَضَيْتُ جِوَارِي هَبَطْتُ ، فَنُودِيتُ فَنَظَرْتُ عَنْ يَمِينِي فَلَمْ  أَرَ شَيْئًا وَنَظَرْتُ عَنْ شَمَالِي فَلَمْ أَرَ شَيْئًا وَنَظَرْتُ  أَمَامِي فَلَمْ أَرَ شَيْئًا وَنَظَرْتُ خَلْفِي فَلَمْ أَرَ شَيْئًا  فَرَفَعْتُ رَأْسِي فَرَأَيْتُ شَيْئًا فَأَتَيْتُ خَدِيجَةَ  فَقُلْتُ  : دَثِّرُونِي وَصُبُّوا عَلَيَّ مَاءً بَارِدًا [ قَالَ ] فَدَثَّرُونِي  وَصَبُّوا عَلَيَّ مَاءً بَارِدًا قَالَ فَنَزَلَتْ : " يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنْذِرْ وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ    " . 

أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ ،  عَنْ عُقَيْلٍ  قَالَ ابْنُ شِهَابٍ    : سَمِعْتُ أَبَا   [ ص: 264 ] سَلَمَةَ  قَالَ : أَخْبَرَنِي  جَابِرُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ    : أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ فَتْرَةِ الْوَحْيِ   : " فَبَيْنَا  أَنَا أَمْشِي سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَرَفَعْتُ بَصْرِي  قِبَلَ السَّمَاءِ فَإِذَا الْمَلَكُ الَّذِي جَاءَنِي بِحِرَاءٍ  قَاعِدٌ  عَلَى كُرْسِيٍّ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، فَخَشِيتُ حَتَّى  هَوَيْتُ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ ، فَجِئْتُ أَهْلِي فَقُلْتُ : زَمِّلُونِي  زَمِّلُونِي [ فَزَمَّلُونِي ] فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنْذِرْ    " إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : " فَاهْجُرْ " قَالَ أَبُو سَلَمَةَ    : وَالرِّجْزُ الْأَوْثَانُ ، ثُمَّ حَمِيَ الْوَحْيُ وَتَتَابَعَ   " .
( قُمْ فَأَنْذِرْ    ( 2 ) وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ    ( 3 ) وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ    ( 4 ) ) 

قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُدَّثِّرُ قُمْ فَأَنْذِرْ    ) أَيْ : أَنْذِرْ كُفَّارَ مَكَّةَ    . ( وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ    ) عَظِّمْهُ عَمَّا يَقُولُهُ عَبَدَةُ الْأَوْثَانِ . ( وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ    ) قَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    : نَفْسَكَ فَطَهِّرْ [ عَنِ الذَّنْبِ ] فَكَنَّى عَنِ النَّفْسِ بِالثَّوْبِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَالضَّحَّاكِ   وَالشَّعْبِيِّ   وَالزُّهْرِيِّ    . وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : سُئِلَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  عَنْ قَوْلِهِ : " وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ    " فَقَالَ : لَا تَلْبَسْهَا عَلَى مَعْصِيَةٍ وَلَا عَلَى غَدْرٍ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَمَا سَمِعْتَ قَوْلَ غِيلَانَ بْنَ سَلَمَةَ الثَّقَفِيِّ    : 
**وَإِنِّي بِحَمْدِ اللَّهِ لَا ثَوْبَ فَاجِرٍ لَبِسْتُ وَلَا مِنْ غَدْرَةٍ أَتَقَنَّعُ* *

وَالْعَرَبُ  تَقُولُ فِي وَصْفِ الرَّجُلِ بِالصِّدْقِ وَالْوَفَاءِ : إِنَّهُ طَاهِرُ  الثِّيَابِ ، وَتَقُولُ لِمَنْ غَدَرَ : إِنَّهُ لَدَنِسُ الثِّيَابِ .  وَقَالَ أُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ    : لَا تَلْبَسْهَا عَلَى غَدْرٍ وَلَا عَلَى ظُلْمٍ وَلَا إِثْمٍ ، الْبَسْهَا وَأَنْتَ بَرٌّ [ جَوَادٌ ] طَاهِرٌ . 

وَرَوَى أَبُو رَوْقٍ  عَنِ الضَّحَّاكِ  مَعْنَاهُ : وَعَمَلَكَ فَأَصْلِحْ . 

قَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ     : يُقَالُ لِلرَّجُلِ إِذَا كَانَ صَالِحًا : إِنَّهُ لَطَاهِرُ  الثِّيَابِ ، وَإِذَا كَانَ فَاجِرًا إِنَّهُ لَخَبِيثُ الثِّيَابُ .  [ ص: 265 ] 

 وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : وَقَلْبَكَ وَنِيَّتَكَ فَطَهِّرْ . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَالْقُرَظِيُّ    : وَخُلُقَكَ فَحَسِّنْ . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ سِيرِينَ  وَابْنُ زَيْدٍ     : أَمَرَ بِتَطْهِيرِ الثِّيَابِ مِنَ النَّجَاسَاتِ الَّتِي لَا تَجُوزُ  الصَّلَاةُ مَعَهَا وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ [ كَانُوا ] لَا  يَتَطَهَّرُونَ وَلَا يُطَهِّرُونَ ثِيَابَهُمْ . 

 وَقَالَ طَاوُوسٌ    : وَثِيَابَكَ فَقَصِّرْ لِأَنَّ تَقْصِيرَ الثِّيَابِ طُهْرَةٌ لَهَا .
( والرجز فاهجر    ( 5 ) ولا تمنن تستكثر    ( 6 ) ) 

  ( والرجز فاهجر    ) قرأ أبو جعفر  وحفص    [ عن عاصم    ] ويعقوب    : " والرجز " بضم الراء ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها وهما لغتان ومعناهما واحد . قال مجاهد  وعكرمة  وقتادة   والزهري  وابن زيد  وأبو سلمة    : المراد بالرجز الأوثان ، قال : فاهجرها ولا تقربها . 

 وقيل : الزاي فيه منقلبة عن السين والعرب تعاقب بين السين والزاي لقرب مخرجهما ودليل هذا التأويل قوله : " فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان    " ( الحج - 30 ) . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  أن معناه : اترك المآثم . 

 وقال أبو العالية  والربيع    : " الرجز " بضم الراء : الصنم ، وبالكسر : النجاسة والمعصية . 

 وقال الضحاك    : يعني الشرك . وقال الكلبي    : يعني العذاب . 

 ومجاز الآية : اهجر ما أوجب لك العذاب من الأعمال . ( ولا تمنن تستكثر    ) أي : لا تعط مالك مصانعة لتعطى أكثر منه ، هذا قول أكثر المفسرين قال الضحاك  ومجاهد    : كان هذا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خاصة . قال الضحاك    : هما رباءان حلال وحرام ، فأما الحلال فالهدايا وأما الحرام فالربا . قال قتادة    : لا تعط شيئا طمعا لمجازاة الدنيا يعني أعط لربك وأرد به الله   . وقال الحسن    : معناه لا تمنن على الله بعملك فتستكثره ، قال الربيع    : لا تكثرن عملك في عينك فإنه فيما أنعم الله عليك وأعطاك قليل   . وروى خصيف  عن مجاهد    : ولا تضعف أن تستكثر من الخير ، من قولهم : حبل متين إذا كان ضعيفا دليله : قراءة ابن مسعود    : " ولا تمنن أن تستكثر " قال   [ ابن ] زيد  معناه : لا تمنن بالنبوة على الناس فتأخذ عليها أجرا   [ ص: 266 ] أو عرضا من الدنيا .
( ولربك فاصبر    ( 7 ) فإذا نقر في الناقور    ( 8 ) فذلك يومئذ يوم عسير    ( 9 ) على الكافرين غير يسير    ( 10 ) ذرني ومن خلقت وحيدا    ( 11 ) وجعلت له مالا ممدودا    ( 12 ) ) 

 [ ( ولربك فاصبر    ) قيل : فاصبر على طاعته وأوامره ونواهيه لأجل ثواب الله . قال مجاهد    : فاصبر لله على ما أوذيت . وقال ابن زيد    : ] معناه حملت أمرا عظيما محاربة العرب والعجم فاصبر عليه لله - عز وجل - . وقيل : فاصبر تحت موارد القضاء لأجل الله . ( فإذا نقر في الناقور    ) أي : نفخ في الصور ، وهو القرن الذي ينفخ فيه إسرافيل ،  يعني النفخة الثانية . ( فذلك ) يعني النفخ في الصور ( يومئذ ) يعني يوم القيامة ( يوم عسير    ) شديد . ( على الكافرين ) يعسر فيه الأمر عليهم ( غير يسير    ) غير هين . قوله - عز وجل - : ( ذرني ومن خلقت وحيدا    ) أي : خلقته في بطن أمه وحيدا فريدا لا مال له ولا ولد . نزلت في الوليد بن المغيرة المخزومي ،  كان يسمى الوحيد في قومه . ( وجعلت له مالا ممدودا    ) أي : كثيرا . قيل : هو ما يمد بالنماء كالزرع والضرع والتجارة . واختلفوا في مبلغه ، قال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : ألف دينار . وقال قتادة    : أربعة آلاف دينار . وقال  سفيان الثوري    : ألف ألف [ دينار ] . وقال ابن عباس    : تسعة آلاف مثقال فضة . وقال مقاتل    : كان له بستان بالطائف لا تنقطع ثماره شتاء ولا صيفا . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : كان له بين مكة  والطائف  إبل وخيل ونعم [ وغنم ] وكان له عير كثيرة وعبيد وجوار . وقيل : مالا ممدودا غلة شهر بشهر .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (418)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ المدثر
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 13 إلى الاية 48

[ ص: 267 ]   ( وبنين شهودا    ( 13 ) ومهدت له تمهيدا    ( 14 ) ثم يطمع أن أزيد    ( 15 ) كلا إنه كان لآياتنا عنيدا    ( 16 ) سأرهقه صعودا    ( 17 ) ) 

 ( وبنين شهودا    ) حضورا بمكة  لا يغيبون عنه وكانوا عشرة ، قاله مجاهد  وقتادة    . وقال مقاتل    : كانوا سبعة وهم  الوليد بن الوليد  وخالد  وعمارة  وهشام  والعاص  وقيس  وعبد شمس ،  أسلم منهم [ ثلاثة ] خالد  وهشام  و [ عمارة    ] . ( ومهدت له تمهيدا    ) أي : بسطت له في العيش وطول العمر بسطا . وقال الكلبي     : يعني المال بعضه على بعض كما يمهد الفرش . ( ثم يطمع ) يرجو ( أن أزيد )  أي أن أزيده مالا وولدا وتمهيدا . ( كلا ) لا أفعل ولا أزيده ، قالوا :  فما زال الوليد  بعد نزول هذه الآية في نقصان من ماله وولده حتى هلك . ( إنه كان لآياتنا عنيدا    ) معاندا . ( سأرهقه صعودا    ) سأكلفه مشقة من العذاب لا راحة له فيها . 

 وروينا عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " الصعود جبل من نار يتصعد فيه [ الكافر ] سبعين خريفا ثم يهوي   " . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرني ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا  عمر بن الخطاب  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن الفضل ،  أخبرنا منجاب بن الحارث ،  أخبرنا شريك ،  عن  عمار الدهني ،  عن عطية ،  عن أبي سعيد  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في قوله : " سأرهقه صعودا    " قال : " هو جبل في النار من نار يكلف أن يصعده فإذا وضع يده ذابت [ فإذا رفعها عادت فإذا وضع رجله ذابت   [ ص: 268 ] وإذا رفعها عادت ] " 

وقال الكلبي     : " الصعود " صخرة ملساء في النار يكلف أن يصعدها لا يترك أن يتنفس في  صعوده ، ويجذب من أمامه بسلاسل من حديد ، ويضرب من خلفه بمقامع من حديد ،  فيصعدها في أربعين عاما فإذا بلغ ذروتها أحدر إلى أسفلها ثم يكلف أن يصعدها  ويجذب من أمامه ويضرب من خلفه فذلك دأبه أبدا [ أبدا ] .
( إنه فكر وقدر    ( 18 ) ) 

  ( إنه فكر وقدر    ) الآيات ، وذلك أن الله تعالى لما أنزل على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حم تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز العليم  إلى قوله : المصير    ( غافر : 1 - 3 ) قام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في المسجد والوليد بن المغيرة  قريب منه يسمع قراءته ، فلما فطن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لاستماعه لقراءته [ القرآن ] أعاد قراءة الآية ، فانطلق الوليد  حتى أتى مجلس قومه بني مخزوم ،  فقال : [ والله ] لقد سمعت من محمد  آنفا  كلاما ما هو من كلام الإنس ولا من كلام الجن ، وإن له لحلاوة وإن عليه  لطلاوة وإن أعلاه [ لمثمر ] وإن أسفله لمغدق ، وإنه يعلو وما يعلى ، ثم  انصرف إلى منزله فقالت قريش    : [ سحره محمد    ] [ صبأ والله الوليد ،  والله لتصبون قريش  كلهم ، وكان يقال للوليد    : ريحانة قريش    ] فقال لهم أبو جهل    : أنا أكفيكموه فانطلق فقعد إلى جنب الوليد  حزينا ، فقال له الوليد    : مالي أراك حزينا يا ابن أخي ؟ قال : وما يمنعني أن لا أحزن وهذه قريش  يجمعون لك النفقة يعينونك على كبر سنك ويزعمون أنك زينت كلام محمد  وتدخل على ابن أبي كبشة ، وابن أبي قحافة ،  لتنال من فضل طعامهم فغضب الوليد ،  فقال : ألم تعلم قريش  أني من أكثرهم مالا وولدا ، وهل شبع محمد  وأصحابه من الطعام فيكون   [ ص: 269 ] لهم فضل من الطعام ؟ ثم قام مع أبي جهل  حتى أتى مجلس قومه ، فقال لهم : تزعمون أن محمدا  مجنون  ، فهل رأيتموه يخنق قط ؟ قالوا : اللهم لا قال : تزعمون أنه كاهن فهل  رأيتموه قط تكهن ؟ قالوا : اللهم لا قال : تزعمون أنه شاعر فهل رأيتموه  ينطق بشعر قط ؟ قالوا : اللهم لا قال : تزعمون أنه كذاب فهل جربتم عليه  شيئا من الكذب ؟ قالوا : لا - وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسمى  الأمين قبل النبوة ، من صدقه - فقالت قريش  للوليد     : فما هو ؟ فتفكر في نفسه ثم نظر ثم عبس ، فقال : ما هو إلا ساحر ، أما  رأيتموه يفرق بين الرجل وأهله ومواليه وولده ؟ فهو ساحر وما يقوله سحر يؤثر  فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : ( إنه فكر    ) في محمد  والقرآن ( وقدر ) في نفسه ماذا يمكنه أن يقول في محمد  والقرآن . 
( فقتل كيف قدر    ( 19 ) ثم قتل كيف قدر    ( 20 ) ثم نظر    ( 21 ) ثم عبس وبسر    ( 22 ) ثم أدبر واستكبر    ( 23 ) فقال إن هذا إلا سحر يؤثر    ( 24 ) إن هذا إلا قول البشر    ( 25 ) سأصليه سقر    ( 26 ) ) 

 ( فقتل ) لعن ، وقال الزهري    : عذب ، ( كيف قدر    ) على طريق التعجب والإنكار والتوبيخ . ( ثم قتل كيف قدر     ) كرره للتأكيد ، وقيل : معناه لعن على أي حال قدر من الكلام ، كما يقال  لأضربنه كيف صنع أي على أي حال صنع . ( ثم نظر ) في طلب ما يدفع به القرآن  ويرده . ( ثم عبس وبسر    ) كلح وقطب وجهه ونظر بكراهية شديدة كالمهتم المتفكر في شيء . ( ثم أدبر ) عن الإيمان ( واستكبر ) تكبر حين دعي إليه . ( فقال إن هذا    ) ما هذا الذي يقرؤه محمد    ( إلا سحر يؤثر    ) يروى ويحكى عن السحرة . ( إن هذا إلا قول البشر    ) يعني يسارا وجبرا فهو يأثره عنهما . وقيل : يرويه عن مسيلمة  صاحب اليمامة    . قال الله تعالى ( سأصليه ) سأدخله ( سقر ) وسقر اسم من أسماء جهنم .
[ ص: 270 ]   ( وما أدراك ما سقر    ( 27 ) لا تبقي ولا تذر    ( 28 ) لواحة للبشر    ( 29 ) عليها تسعة عشر    ( 30 ) ) 

 ( وما أدراك ما سقر لا تبقي ولا تذر    ) أي لا تبقي ولا تذر فيها شيئا إلا أكلته وأهلكته . وقال مجاهد    : لا تميت ولا تحيي يعني لا تبقي من فيها حيا ولا تذر من فيها ميتا كلما احترقوا جددوا . وقال  السدي    : لا تبقي لهم لحما ولا تذر لهم عظما . وقال الضحاك    : إذا أخذت فيهم لم تبق منهم شيئا وإذا أعيدوا لم تذرهم حتى تفنيهم ولكل شيء ملالة وفترة إلا لجهنم . ( لواحة للبشر    ) مغيرة للجلد حتى تجعله أسود ، يقال : لاحه السقم والحزن إذا غيره ، وقال مجاهد    : تلفح الجلد حتى تدعه أشد سوادا من الليل . وقال ابن عباس  وزيد بن أسلم    : محرقة للجلد . وقال الحسن  وابن كيسان    : تلوح لهم جهنم حتى يروها عيانا نظيره قوله : " وبرزت الجحيم للغاوين    " ( الشعراء - 91 ) و ( لواحة ) رفع على نعت " سقر " في قوله : " وما أدراك ما سقر    " و " البشر " جمع بشرة وجمع البشر أبشار . ( عليها تسعة عشر    ) [ أي : على ] النار تسعة عشر من الملائكة ، وهم خزنتها : مالك ومعه ثمانية عشر . وجاء في الأثر : أعينهم  كالبرق الخاطف ، وأنيابهم كالصياصي ، يخرج لهب النار من أفواههم ، ما بين  منكبي أحدهم مسيرة سنة ، نزعت منهم الرحمة ، يرفع أحدهم سبعين ألفا فيرميهم  حيث أراد من جهنم . 

قال  عمرو بن دينار    : إن واحدا منهم يدفع بالدفعة الواحدة في جهنم أكثر من ربيعة  ومضر    . 

قال ابن عباس ،  وقتادة ،  والضحاك    : لما نزلت هذه الآية قال أبو جهل  لقريش     : ثكلتكم أمهاتكم ، أسمع ابن أبي كبشة يخبر أن خزنة النار تسعة عشر وأنتم  الدهم ، أي : الشجعان ، أفيعجز كل عشرة منكم أن يبطشوا بواحد من خزنة جهنم  قال أبو [ الأشد ] أسيد بن كلدة بن خلف الجمحي    : أنا أكفيكم منهم سبعة عشر ، عشرة على ظهري وسبعة على بطني ، فاكفوني أنتم اثنين . 

وروي أنه قال : أنا أمشي بين أيديكم على الصراط فأدفع عشرة بمنكبي الأيمن وتسعة بمنكبي   [ ص: 271 ] الأيسر في النار ونمضي فندخل الجنة . فأنزل الله - عز وجل - ( وما جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة    ) . 

( وما  جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة وما جعلنا عدتهم إلا فتنة للذين كفروا  ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب ويزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا ولا يرتاب الذين  أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض والكافرون ماذا أراد  الله بهذا مثلا كذلك يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا  هو وما هي إلا ذكرى للبشر    ( 31 ) كلا والقمر    ( 32 ) والليل إذ أدبر    ( 33 ) والصبح إذا أسفر    ( 34 ) ) 

 ( وما جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة    ) لا رجالا آدميين ، فمن ذا يغلب الملائكة ؟ ( وما جعلنا عدتهم    ) أي عددهم في القلة ( إلا فتنة للذين كفروا    ) أي ضلالة لهم حتى قالوا ما قالوا ( ليستيقن الذين أوتوا الكتاب    ) لأنه مكتوب في التوراة والإنجيل أنهم تسعة عشر ، ( ويزداد الذين آمنوا إيمانا    ) يعني من آمن من أهل الكتاب يزدادون تصديقا بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا وجدوا ما قاله موافقا لما في كتبهم ( ولا يرتاب    ) ولا يشك ( الذين أوتوا الكتاب والمؤمنون    ) في عددهم ( وليقول الذين في قلوبهم مرض    ) شك ونفاق ( والكافرون ) [ مشركو مكة    ] ( ماذا أراد الله بهذا مثلا    ) أي شيء أراد بهذا الحديث ؟ وأراد بالمثل الحديث نفسه . ( كذلك ) أي كما أضل الله من أنكر عدد الخزنة وهدى من صدق كذلك ( يضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو    ) قال مقاتل : هذا جواب أبي جهل حين قال : أما لمحمد  أعوان إلا تسعة عشر ؟ قال عطاء    : ( وما يعلم جنود ربك إلا هو     ) يعني من الملائكة الذين خلقهم لتعذيب أهل النار ، لا يعلم عدتهم إلا  الله ، والمعنى إن تسعة عشر هم خزنة النار ، ولهم من الأعوان والجنود من  الملائكة ما لا يعلم إلا الله - عز وجل - ، ثم رجع إلى ذكر سقر فقال : (  وما هي ) يعني [ سقر ] ( إلا ذكرى للبشر    ) إلا تذكرة وموعظة للناس . ( كلا والقمر    ) هذا قسم ، يقول : حقا . ( والقمر والليل إذ أدبر    ) قرأ نافع  وحمزة  وحفص  ويعقوب    " إذ " بغير ألف ، " أدبر " بالألف ، وقرأ الآخرون " إذا " بالألف " دبر " بلا ألف ، لأنه أشد موافقة لما يليه ، وهو قوله :   [ ص: 272 ]   ( والصبح إذا أسفر     ) ولأنه ليس في القرآن قسم بجانبه إذ وإنما بجانب الإقسام إذا [ ودبر  وأدبر ] كلاهما لغة ، يقال : دبر الليل وأدبر إذا ولى ذاهبا . قال أبو عمرو    : دبر لغة قريش ،  وقال قطرب    : دبر أي أقبل ، تقول العرب : دبرني فلان أي جاء خلفي ، فالليل يأتي خلف النهار . 

 ( والصبح إذا أسفر    ) أضاء وتبين . 
( إنها لإحدى الكبر    ( 35 ) نذيرا للبشر    ( 36 ) لمن شاء منكم أن يتقدم أو يتأخر    ( 37 ) كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة    ( 38 ) إلا أصحاب اليمين    ( 39 ) ) 

 ( إنها لإحدى الكبر    ) يعني أن سقر لإحدى الأمور العظام ، وواحد الكبر : كبرى ، قال مقاتل والكلبي : أراد بالكبر : دركات جهنم ، وهي سبعة : جهنم ، ولظى ، والحطمة ، والسعير ، وسقر ، والجحيم ، والهاوية . ( نذيرا للبشر    ) يعني النار نذيرا للبشر ، قال الحسن    : والله ما أنذر الله بشيء أدهى منها ، وهو نصب على القطع من قوله : " لإحدى الكبر    " لأنها معرفة ، و " نذيرا " نكرة ، قال الخليل     : النذير مصدر كالنكير ، ولذلك وصف به المؤنث ، وقيل : هو من صفة الله  سبحانه وتعالى ، مجازه : وما جعلنا أصحاب النار إلا ملائكة نذيرا للبشر أي  إنذارا لهم . قال أبو رزين  يقول أنا لكم منها نذير ، فاتقوها . وقيل : هو صفة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - معناه : يا أيها المدثر قم نذيرا للبشر ، [ فأنذر ] وهذا معنى قول ابن زيد     . ( لمن شاء ) بدل من قوله " للبشر " ( منكم أن يتقدم ) في الخير والطاعة  ( أو يتأخر ) عنها في الشر والمعصية ، والمعنى : أن الإنذار قد حصل لكل  واحد ممن آمن أو كفر . ( كل نفس بما كسبت رهينة    ) مرتهنة في النار بكسبها مأخوذة بعملها . ( إلا أصحاب اليمين    ) فإنهم لا يرتهنون بذنوبهم في النار ولكن يغفرها الله لهم . قال قتادة    : علق الناس كلهم إلا أصحاب اليمين . واختلفوا فيهم : روي عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - أنهم أطفال المسلمين   . 

 وروى أبو ظبيان  عن ابن عباس    : هم الملائكة .   [ ص: 273 ] 

 وقال مقاتل    : هم أصحاب الجنة الذين كانوا على يمين آدم  يوم  الميثاق ، حين قال الله لهم : هؤلاء في الجنة ولا أبالي . وعنه أيضا : هم  الذين أعطوا كتبهم بأيمانهم ، وعنه أيضا : هم الذين كانوا ميامين على  أنفسهم . 

 وقال الحسن    : هم المسلمون المخلصون . وقال [ القاسم     ] كل نفس مأخوذة بكسبها من خير أو شر إلا من اعتمد على الفضل ، وكل من  اعتمد على الكسب فهو رهين به ، ومن اعتمد على الفضل فهو غير مأخوذ به .
( في جنات يتساءلون    ( 40 ) عن المجرمين    ( 41 ) ما سلككم في سقر    ( 42 ) قالوا لم نك من المصلين    ( 43 ) ولم نك نطعم المسكين    ( 44 ) وكنا نخوض مع الخائضين    ( 45 ) وكنا نكذب بيوم الدين    ( 46 ) حتى أتانا اليقين    ( 47 ) فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين    ( 48 ) ) 

 ( في جنات يتساءلون عن المجرمين    ) المشركين . ( ما سلككم ) أدخلكم ( في سقر ) فأجابوا ( قالوا لم نك من المصلين    ) [ لله ] ( ولم نك نطعم المسكين وكنا نخوض    ) في الباطل ( مع الخائضين وكنا نكذب بيوم الدين  حتى أتانا اليقين    ) وهو الموت . قال الله - عز وجل - ( فما تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين    ) قال ابن مسعود    : تشفع الملائكة والنبيون والشهداء والصالحون وجميع المؤمنين ، فلا يبقى في النار إلا أربعة ، ثم تلا " قالوا لم نك من المصلين    " إلى قوله : ( بيوم الدين    ) قال عمران بن الحصين    : الشفاعة نافعة لكل واحد دون هؤلاء الذين تسمعون . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  أخبرنا أحمد بن الحسن الحيري ،  أخبرنا حاجب بن أحمد الطوسي  ، حدثنا محمد بن حماد ،  حدثنا أبو معاوية ،  عن الأعمش ،  عن يزيد الرقاشي ،  عن أنس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يصف أهل النار فيعذبون قال : " فيمر فيهم الرجل من أهل الجنة فيقول الرجل   [ ص: 274 ] منهم  يا فلان قال فيقول : ما تريد فيقول : أما تذكر رجلا سقاك شربة يوم كذا  وكذا ؟ قال فيقول : وإنك لأنت هو ؟ فيقول : نعم ، فيشفع له فيشفع فيه . قال  : ثم يمر بهم الرجل من أهل الجنة فيقول : يا فلان ، فيقول : ما تريد ؟  فيقول : أما تذكر رجلا وهب لك وضوءا يوم كذا وكذا ؟ فيقول : إنك لأنت هو ؟  فيقول : نعم فيشفع له فيشفع فيه "   .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (419)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ القيامة
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 16


( فما لهم عن التذكرة معرضين    ( 49 ) كأنهم حمر مستنفرة    ( 50 ) فرت من قسورة    ( 51 ) بل يريد كل امرئ منهم أن يؤتى صحفا منشرة    ( 52 ) ) 

 ( فما لهم عن التذكرة معرضين    ) مواعظ القرآن ( معرضين ) نصب على الحال ، وقيل صاروا معرضين . ( كأنهم حمر    ) جمع حمار ( مستنفرة ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام  بفتح  الفاء ، وقرأ الباقون بكسرها ، فمن قرأ بالفتح فمعناها منفرة مذعورة ، ومن  قرأ بالكسر فمعناها نافرة ، يقال : نفر واستنفر بمعنى واحد ، كما يقال عجب  واستعجب . ( فرت من قسورة    ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة  والضحاك    : " القسورة " : الرماة ، لا واحد لها من لفظها ، وهي رواية عطاء  عن ابن عباس ،  وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هم القناص وهي رواية عطية  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : [ هم ] رجال أقوياء ، وكل ضخم شديد عند العرب : قسور وقسورة . وعن أبي المتوكل  قال : هي لغط القوم وأصواتهم . وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : هي حبال الصيادين . 

 وقال  أبو هريرة    : هي الأسد ، وهو قول عطاء  والكلبي ،  وذلك أن الحمر الوحشية إذا عاينت الأسد هربت ، كذلك هؤلاء المشركين إذا سمعوا النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقرأ القرآن هربوا منه . 

 قال عكرمة    : هي ظلمة الليل ، ويقال لسواد أول الليل قسورة . ( بل يريد كل امرئ منهم أن يؤتى صحفا منشرة    ) قال المفسرون : إن كفار قريش قالوا   [ ص: 275 ] لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ليصبح عند رأس كل رجل منا كتاب منشور من الله أنك لرسوله نؤمر فيه باتباعك . 

قال الكلبي : إن المشركين قالوا : يا محمد  بلغنا أن الرجل من بني إسرائيل  كان يصبح مكتوبا عند رأسه ذنبه وكفارته فأتنا بمثل ذلك   " والصحف " الكتب ، وهي جمع الصحيفة ، و " منشرة " منشورة .
( كلا بل لا يخافون الآخرة    ( 53 ) كلا إنه تذكرة    ( 54 ) فمن شاء ذكره    ( 55 ) وما يذكرون إلا أن يشاء الله هو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة    ( 56 ) ) 

 فقال الله تعالى : ( كلا ) لا يؤتون الصحف . وقيل : حقا ، وكل ما ورد عليك منه فهذا وجهه ، ( بل لا يخافون الآخرة     ) أي لا يخافون عذاب الآخرة ، والمعنى أنهم لو خافوا النار لما اقترحوا  هذه الآيات بعد قيام الأدلة . ( كلا ) حقا ( إنه ) يعني القرآن ( تذكرة )  موعظة . ( فمن شاء ذكره    ) اتعظ به . ( وما يذكرون ) قرأ نافع  ويعقوب    [ تذكرون ] بالتاء والآخرون بالياء ( إلا أن يشاء الله    ) قال مقاتل    : إلا أن يشاء الله لهم الهدى . ( هو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة    ) أي أهل أن يتقى محارمه وأهل أن يغفر لمن اتقاه . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا  عمر بن الخطاب  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن الفضل ،  حدثنا هدبة بن خالد ،  حدثنا سهيل بن أبي حزم ،  عن ثابت ،  عن أنس  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال في هذه الآية : ( هو أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة    ) قال : قال ربكم - عز وجل - : " أنا أهل أن أتقى ولا يشرك بي غيري ، وأنا أهل لمن اتقى أن يشرك بي أن أغفر   [ ص: 276 ] له " وسهيل هو ابن عبد الرحمن القطعي ،  أخو حزم القطعي    .
سورة القيامة 

 مكية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( لا أقسم بيوم القيامة    ( 1 ) ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( لا أقسم بيوم القيامة    ) قرأ القواس  عن ابن كثير    : " لأقسم " الحرف الأول بلا ألف قبل الهمزة . ( ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة    ) بالألف ، وكذلك قرأ عبد الرحمن الأعرج ،  على  معنى أنه أقسم بيوم القيامة ، ولم يقسم بالنفس [ اللوامة ] والصحيح أنه  أقسم بهما جميعا و " لا " صلة فيهما أي أقسم بيوم القيامة وبالنفس اللوامة .  

 وقال أبو بكر بن عياش    : هو تأكيد للقسم كقولك : لا والله . 

 وقال الفراء    : " لا " رد كلام المشركين المنكرين ، ثم ابتدأ فقال : أقسم بيوم القيامة وأقسم بالنفس اللوامة . 

 وقال المغيرة بن شعبة    : يقولون : القيامة ، وقيامة أحدهم موته . وشهد علقمة  جنازة فلما دفنت قال : أما هذا فقد قامت قيامته . 

 ( ولا أقسم بالنفس اللوامة    ) قال سعيد بن جبير  وعكرمة    : تلوم على الخير والشر ، ولا تصبر على السراء والضراء . 

 وقال قتادة    : اللوامة : الفاجرة .   [ ص: 280 ] 

 وقال مجاهد    : تندم على ما فات وتقول : لو فعلت ، ولو لم أفعل . 

قال الفراء     : ليس من نفس برة ولا فاجرة إلا وهي تلوم نفسها ، إن كانت عملت خيرا قالت  : هلا ازددت ، وإن عملت شرا قالت : يا ليتني لم أفعل قال الحسن : هي النفس  المؤمنة ، قال : إن المؤمن - والله - ما تراه إلا يلوم نفسه ، ما أردت  بكلامي ؟ ما أردت بأكلتي ؟ وإن الفاجر يمضي قدما لا يحاسب نفسه ولا يعاتبها  . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هي النفس الكافرة تلوم نفسها في الآخرة على ما فرطت في أمر الله في الدنيا .
( أيحسب الإنسان ألن نجمع عظامه    ( 3 ) بلى قادرين على أن نسوي بنانه    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( أيحسب الإنسان ألن نجمع عظامه    ) نزلت في عدي بن ربيعة ،  حليف بني زهرة ،  ختن الأخنس بن شريق الثقفي ،  وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : اللهم اكفني جاري السوء ، يعني : عديا  والأخنس    . وذلك أن عدي بن ربيعة  أتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا محمد  حدثني  عن القيامة متى تكون وكيف أمرها وحالها ؟ فأخبره النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - فقال : لو عاينت ذلك اليوم لم أصدقك ولم أؤمن [ بك ] أويجمع يجمع  الله العظام ؟ فأنزل الله - عز وجل - : " أيحسب الإنسان    " يعني الكافر ( ألن نجمع عظامه    ) بعد التفرق والبلى فنحييه . قيل  : ذكر العظام وأراد نفسه لأن العظام قالب النفس لا يستوي الخلق إلا  باستوائها . وقيل : هو خارج على قول المنكر أو يجمع الله العظام كقوله : " قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم    " ( يس - 78 ) . ( بلى قادرين    ) أي نقدر ، استقبال صرف إلى الحال ، قال الفراء     " قادرين " نصب على الخروج من نجمع ، كما تقول في الكلام أتحسب أن لا  نقوى عليك ؟ بلى قادرين على أقوى منك ، يريد : بل قادرين على أكثر من ذا 

 مجاز الآية : بلى نقدر على جمع عظامه وعلى ما هو أعظم من ذلك ، وهو ( على أن نسوي بنانه    ) أنامله ، فنجعل أصابع يديه ورجليه شيئا واحدا كخف البعير وحافر الحمار ، فلا   [ ص: 281 ] يرتفق بها [ بالقبض ] والبسط والأعمال اللطيفة كالكتابة والخياطة وغيرها . هذا قول أكثر المفسرين . 

 وقال الزجاج  وابن قتيبة     : معناه : ظن الكافر أنا لا نقدر على جمع عظامه ، بلى نقدر على أن نعيد  السلاميات على صغرها ، فنؤلف بينها حتى نسوي البنان ، فمن قدر على جمع صغار  العظام فهو على جمع كبارها أقدر
( بل يريد الإنسان ليفجر أمامه    ( 5 ) يسأل أيان يوم القيامة    ( 6 ) فإذا برق البصر    ( 7 ) ) 

 ( بل يريد الإنسان ليفجر أمامه     ) يقول لا يجهل ابن آدم أن ربه قادر على جمع عظامه لكنه يريد أن يفجر  أمامه ، أي : يمضي قدما [ على ] معاصي الله ما عاش راكبا رأسه لا ينزع عنها  ولا يتوب ، هذا قول مجاهد ،  والحسن ،  وعكرمة ،   والسدي    . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير    : " ليفجر أمامه    " يقدم على الذنب ويؤخر التوبة ، فيقول : سوف أتوب ، سوف أعمل حتى يأتيه الموت على شر أحواله وأسوأ أعماله . 

وقال الضحاك    : هو الأمل ، يقول : أعيش فأصيب من الدنيا كذا وكذا [ ولا يذكر الموت ] . 

 وقال ابن عباس ،  وابن زيد    : يكذب بما أمامه من البعث والحساب . وأصل " الفجور " الميل ، وسمي الفاسق والكافر : فاجرا ، لميله عن الحق . ( يسأل أيان يوم القيامة    ) أي متى يكون [ ذلك ] تكذيبا به . قال الله تعالى : ( فإذا برق البصر    ) قرأ أهل المدينة    " برق " بفتح الراء ، وقرأ الآخرون بكسرها ، وهما لغتان . 

 قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : شخص البصر فلا يطرف مما يرى من العجائب التي كان يكذب بها في الدنيا . قيل : ذلك عند الموت . 

 وقال الكلبي    : عند رؤية جهنم برق أبصار الكفار .   [ ص: 282 ] 

 وقال الفراء  والخليل    " برق " - بالكسر - أي : فزع وتحير لما يرى من العجائب و " برق " بالفتح ، أي : شق عينه وفتحها ، من البريق ، وهو التلألؤ
( وخسف القمر    ( 8 ) وجمع الشمس والقمر    ( 9 ) يقول الإنسان يومئذ أين المفر    ( 10 ) كلا لا وزر    ( 11 ) إلى ربك يومئذ المستقر    ( 12 ) ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدم وأخر    ( 13 ) ) 

 ( وخسف القمر    ) أظلم وذهب نوره وضوءه . ( وجمع الشمس والقمر    ) أسودين مكورين كأنهما ثوران عقيران . وقيل : يجمع بينهما في ذهاب الضياء . وقال  عطاء بن يسار    : يجمعان يوم القيامة ثم يقذفان في البحر فيكونان نار الله الكبرى . ( يقول الإنسان    ) أي الكافر المكذب ( يومئذ أين المفر    ) أي : المهرب وهو موضع الفرار . [ وقيل : هو مصدر ، أي : أين الفرار ] قال الله تعالى : ( كلا لا وزر    ) لا حصن ولا حرز ولا ملجأ . وقال  السدي    : لا جبل وكانوا إذا فزعوا لجئوا إلى الجبل فتحصنوا به . [ فقال الله تعالى ] لا جبل يومئذ يمنعهم . ( إلى ربك يومئذ المستقر    ) أي مستقر الخلق . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : المصير والمرجع ، نظيره : قوله تعالى : إلى ربك الرجعى    ( العلق - 8 ) " وإلى الله المصير    " ( آل عمران - 28 ) ( النور - 42 ) ( فاطر - 18 ) . 

 وقال  السدي    : المنتهى ، نظيره : وأن إلى ربك المنتهى    ( النجم - 42 ) . ( ينبأ الإنسان يومئذ بما قدم وأخر    ) [ قال ابن مسعود   وابن عباس    : " بما قدم " قبل موته من عمل صالح وسيئ ، وما أخر : بعد موته من سنة حسنة أو سيئة يعمل بها . 

 وقال عطية  عن ابن عباس    : " بما قدم " من المعصية " وأخر " من الطاعة . 

 وقال قتادة    : بما قدم من طاعة الله ، وأخر من حق الله فضيعه .   [ ص: 283 ] 

 وقال مجاهد    : بأول عمله وآخره . وقال عطاء    : بما قدم في أول عمره وما أخر في آخر عمره . 

 وقال  زيد بن أسلم    : بما قدم من أمواله لنفسه وما أخر خلفه للورثة
( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة    ( 14 ) ولو ألقى معاذيره    ( 15 ) لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به    ( 16 ) ) 

 ( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة    ) قال عكرمة ،  ومقاتل ،  والكلبي     : معناه بل الإنسان على نفسه من نفسه رقباء يرقبونه ويشهدون عليه بعمله ،  وهي سمعه وبصره وجوارحه ودخل الهاء في البصيرة لأن المراد بالإنسان هاهنا  جوارحه ، ويحتمل أن يكون معناه " بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة    " يعني : لجوارحه ، فحذف حرف الجر كقوله : " وإن أردتم أن تسترضعوا أولادكم    " ( البقرة - 233 ) أي لأولادكم . ويجوز أن يكون نعتا لاسم مؤنث أي بل الإنسان على نفسه عين بصيرة . 

 وقال أبو العالية ،   وعطاء    : بل الإنسان على نفسه شاهد ، وهي رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس ،  والهاء في " بصيرة " للمبالغة ، دليل هذا التأويل . قوله - عز وجل - : " كفى بنفسك اليوم عليك حسيبا    " ( الإسراء - 14 ) . ( ولو ألقى معاذيره    ) يعني يشهد عليه الشاهد ولو اعتذر وجادل عن نفسه لم ينفعه ، كما قال تعالى : " يوم لا ينفع الظالمين معذرتهم    " ( غافر - 52 ) وهذا قول مجاهد  وقتادة   وسعيد بن جبير  وابن زيد   وعطاء    : قال الفراء    : ولو اعتذر فعليه من نفسه من يكذب عذره ومعنى الإلقاء : القول ، كما قال : فألقوا إليهم القول إنكم لكاذبون    ( النحل - 86 ) . وقال الضحاك   والسدي    : " ولو ألقى معاذيره    " يعني : ولو أرخى الستور وأغلق الأبواب . وأهل اليمن  يسمون  الستر : معذارا ، وجمعه : معاذير ، ومعناه على هذا القول : وإن أسبل الستر  ليخفي ما يعمل ، فإن نفسه شاهدة عليه . قوله - عز وجل - ( لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به    ) 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  حدثنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا قتيبة بن سعيد ،  حدثنا جرير ،  عن موسى بن أبي عائشة ،  عن سعيد بن جبير ،  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما في قوله - عز وجل - : " لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به    " قال : كان رسول الله   [ ص: 284 ]   - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا نزل [ عليه ] جبريل  بالوحي كان ربما يحرك لسانه وشفتيه فيشتد عليه ، وكان يعرف منه ، فأنزل الله - عز وجل - الآية التي في لا أقسم بيوم القيامة : " لا تحرك به لسانك لتعجل به    " 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (420)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الانسان
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 8 


( إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه    ( 17 ) فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه    ( 18 ) ثم إن علينا بيانه    ( 19 ) كلا بل تحبون العاجلة    ( 20 ) وتذرون الآخرة    ( 21 ) وجوه يومئذ ناضرة    ( 22 ) إلى ربها ناظرة    ( 23 ) ) 

 ( إن علينا جمعه وقرآنه    ) قال علينا أن نجمعه في صدرك ، وقرآنه . ( فإذا قرأناه فاتبع قرآنه    ) فإذا أنزلناه فاستمع . ( ثم إن علينا بيانه    ) علينا أن نبينه بلسانك . قال : فكان إذا أتاه جبريل    - عليه السلام - أطرق فإذا ذهب قرأه كما وعده الله - عز وجل - ، ورواه  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  عن عبد الله بن موسى ،  عن إسرائيل ،  عن موسى بن أبي عائشة  بهذا الإسناد وقال : كان يحرك شفتيه إذا نزل عليه ، يخشى أن ينفلت منه ، فقيل له : " لا تحرك به لسانك    " " إن علينا جمعه    " أن نجمعه في صدرك " وقرآنه " أن تقرأه . ( كلا بل تحبون العاجلة وتذرون الآخرة    ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والكوفة    " تحبون وتذرون " بالتاء فيهما ، وقرأ الآخرون بالياء أي يختارون الدنيا على العقبى ، ويعملون لها ، يعني : كفار مكة ،  ومن قرأ بالتاء فعلى تقدير : قل لهم يا محمد    : بل تحبون [ وتذرون ] ( وجوه يومئذ    ) يعني يوم القيامة ( ناضرة ) قال ابن عباس    : حسنة ، وقال مجاهد    : مسرورة . وقال ابن زيد    : ناعمة . وقال مقاتل    : بيض يعلوها النور . وقال  السدي    : مضيئة . وقال يمان    : مسفرة . وقال الفراء    : مشرقة بالنعيم يقال : نضر الله وجهه ينضر نضرا ، ونضره الله وأنضره ونضر وجهه ينضر نضرة ونضارة . قال الله تعالى : " تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم    " ( المطففين - 24 ( إلى ربها ناظرة    ) قال ابن عباس    : وأكثر الناس تنظر إلى ربها عيانا بلا حجاب . قال الحسن : تنظر إلى الخالق وحق لها أن [ تنضر ] وهي تنظر إلى الخالق . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي الهيثم الترابي ،  أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد الحموي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن خزيم   [ ص: 285 ] الشاشي ،  أخبرنا عبد بن حميد ،  حدثنا شبابة ،  عن إسرائيل ،  عن ثوير  قال : سمعت ابن عمر  يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إن أدنى أهل الجنة منزلة لمن ينظر إلى جنانه وأزواجه ونعيمه وخدمه وسرره مسيرة ألف سنة ، وأكرمهم على الله من ينظر إلى وجهه غدوة وعشية   " ثم قرأ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " وجوه يومئذ ناضرة إلى ربها ناظرة    " 
( ووجوه يومئذ باسرة    ( 24 ) تظن أن يفعل بها فاقرة    ( 25 ) كلا إذا بلغت التراقي    ( 26 ) وقيل من راق    ( 27 ) وظن أنه الفراق    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( ووجوه يومئذ باسرة    ) عابسة كالحة مغبرة مسودة . ( تظن أن يفعل بها فاقرة    ) تستيقن أن يعمل بها عظيمة من العذاب ، والفاقرة : الداهية العظيمة ، والأمر الشديد يكسر فقار الظهر . قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : قاصمة الظهر . قال ابن زيد    : هي دخول النار . وقال الكلبي    : هي أن تحجب عن رؤية الرب - عز وجل - . ( كلا إذا بلغت     ) يعني النفس ، كناية عن غير مذكور ( التراقي ) فحشرج بها عند الموت ، و  " التراقي " جمع الترقوة ، وهي العظام بين ثغرة النحر والعاتق ، ويكنى  ببلوغ النفس التراقي عن الإشراف على الموت . ( وقيل ) أي قال من حضره [  الموت ] هل " من راق " هل من طبيب يرقيه ويداويه فيشفيه برقيته أو دوائه . 

 وقال قتادة    : التمسوا له الأطباء فلم يغنوا عنه من قضاء الله شيئا . 

 وقال سليمان التيمي ،   ومقاتل بن سليمان     : هذا من قول الملائكة ، يقول بعضهم لبعض : من يرقى بروحه ؟ فتصعد بها  ملائكة الرحمة أو ملائكة العذاب . ( وظن ) أيقن الذي بلغت روحه التراقي (  أنه الفراق ) من الدنيا .
[ ص: 286 ]   ( والتفت الساق بالساق    ( 29 ) إلى ربك يومئذ المساق    ( 30 ) فلا صدق ولا صلى    ( 31 ) ولكن كذب وتولى    ( 32 ) ثم ذهب إلى أهله يتمطى    ( 33 ) أولى لك فأولى    ( 34 ) ثم أولى لك فأولى    ( 35 ) ) 

 ( والتفت الساق بالساق    ) قال قتادة    : الشدة بالشدة . وقال عطاء    : شدة الموت بشدة الآخرة . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : تتابعت عليه الشدائد ، وقال  السدي    : لا يخرج من كرب إلا جاءه أشد منه . 

 قال ابن عباس    : أمر الدنيا بأمر الآخرة ، فكان في آخر يوم من الدنيا وأول يوم من أيام الآخرة . 

 وقال مجاهد    : اجتمع فيه الحياة والموت . 

 وقال الضحاك    : الناس يجهزون جسده والملائكة يجهزون روحه . 

 وقال الحسن    : هما ساقاه إذا التفتا في الكفن . وقال الشعبي    : هما ساقاه عند الموت . ( إلى ربك يومئذ المساق    ) أي مرجع العباد [ يومئذ ] إلى الله يساقون إليه . ( فلا صدق ولا صلى    ) يعني : أبا جهل ،  لم يصدق بالقرآن ولا صلى لله . ( ولكن كذب وتولى    ) عن الإيمان . ( ثم ذهب إلى أهله    ) رجع إليهم ( يتمطى ) يتبختر ويختال في مشيته ، وقيل : أصله : " يتمطط " أي : يتمدد ، والمط هو المد . ( أولى لك فأولى ثم أولى لك فأولى    ) هذا وعيد على وعيد من الله - عز وجل - لأبي جهل ،  وهي كلمة موضوعة للتهديد والوعيد . 

 وقال بعض العلماء : معناه أنك أجدر بهذا العذاب وأحق وأولى به ، يقال للرجل يصيبه مكروه يستوجبه . 

 وقيل : هي كلمة تقولها العرب لمن قاربه المكروه وأصلها [ من الولاء ] من المولى وهو   [ ص: 287 ] القرب ، قال الله تعالى : " قاتلوا الذين يلونكم من الكفار    " ( التوبة - 123 ) . 

وقال قتادة    : ذكر لنا أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لما نزلت هذه الآية أخذ بمجامع ثوب أبي جهل  بالبطحاء وقال له : " أولى لك فأولى ثم أولى لك فأولى    " فقال أبو جهل    : أتوعدني يا محمد ؟  والله ما تستطيع أنت ولا ربك أن تفعلا بي شيئا ، وإني لأعز من مشى بين جبليها! فلما كان يوم بدر  صرعه الله شر مصرع ، وقتله أسوأ قتلة . وكان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : إن لكل أمة فرعونا [ وإن ] فرعون هذه الأمة أبو جهل    . 
( أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى    ( 36 ) ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى    ( 37 ) ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى    ( 38 ) فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى    ( 39 ) أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى    ( 40 ) ) 

 ( أيحسب الإنسان أن يترك سدى    ) هملا لا يؤمر ولا ينهى ، وقال  السدي    : معناه المهمل وإبل سدى إذا كانت ترعى حيث شاءت بلا راع . ( ألم يك نطفة من مني يمنى    ) تصب في الرحم ، قرأ حفص  عن عاصم    " يمنى " بالياء ، وهي قراءة الحسن ،  وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، لأجل النطفة . ( ثم كان علقة فخلق فسوى    ) فجعل فيه الروح فسوى خلقه . ( فجعل منه الزوجين الذكر والأنثى    ) خلق من مائه أولادا ذكورا وإناثا . ( أليس ذلك ) الذي فعل هذا ( بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى    ) 

 أخبرنا أبو طاهر عمر بن عبد العزيز القاشاني ،  أخبرنا أبو عمرو القاسم بن جعفر الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد بن عمر اللؤلئي ،  حدثنا أبو داود سليمان بن أشعث ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن محمد الزهري ،  حدثنا سفيان ،  حدثني إسماعيل بن أمية  قال : سمعت أعرابيا يقول سمعت  أبا هريرة  يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من قرأ منكم والتين والزيتون فانتهى إلى آخرها   : " أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين    " ( التين - 8 ) فليقل : بلى ، وأنا على ذلك من الشاهدين ، ومن قرأ : " لا أقسم بيوم القيامة    " فانتهى إلى " أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى    " فليقل : بلى ، ومن قرأ : " والمرسلات " فبلغ " فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون    " فليقل : " آمنا بالله "   .   [ ص: 288 ] 

 أخبرنا عمر بن عبد العزيز ،  أخبرنا القاسم بن جعفر ،  أخبرنا أبو علي اللؤلئي ،  أخبرنا أبو داود ،  حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى  ، حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ،  حدثنا شعبة ،  عن موسى بن أبي عائشة  قال : كان رجل يصلي فوق بيته فكان إذا قرأ : أليس ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي الموتى  قال : سبحانك بلى ، فسألوه عن ذلك فقال : سمعته من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 
 سورة الإنسان 

 قال عطاء    : هي مكية وقال مجاهد  وقتادة    : مدنية . وقال الحسن  وعكرمة    : هي مدنية إلا آية وهي قوله : " فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا    " 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( هل أتى على الإنسان حين من الدهر لم يكن شيئا مذكورا    ( 1 ) إنا خلقنا الإنسان من نطفة أمشاج نبتليه فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( هل أتى على الإنسان    ) يعني آدم    - عليه السلام - ( حين من الدهر    ) أربعون سنة ملقى من طين بين مكة  والطائف  قبل أن ينفخ فيه الروح ( لم يكن شيئا مذكورا     ) لا يذكر ولا يعرف ولا يدرى ما اسمه ولا ما يراد به . يريد : كان شيئا  ولم يكن مذكورا ، وذلك من حين خلقه من طين إلى أن [ ينفخ ] فيه الروح . 

 روي أن عمر  سمع رجلا يقرأ هذه الآية : " لم يكن شيئا مذكورا    " فقال عمر    : ليتها تمت ، يريد : ليته بقي على ما كان . قال ابن عباس    : ثم خلقه بعد عشرين ومائة سنة . ( إنا خلقنا الإنسان    ) يعني ولد آدم    ( من نطفة ) يعني : مني الرجل ومني المرأة .   [ ص: 292 ]   ( أمشاج ) أخلاط ، واحدها : مشج ومشيج ، مثل خدن وخدين . 

 قال ابن عباس ،  والحسن ،  ومجاهد  والربيع     : يعني ماء الرجل [ وماء المرأة ] يختلطان في الرحم فيكون منهما الولد .  فماء الرجل أبيض غليظ ، وماء المرأة أصفر رقيق ، فأيهما علا صاحبه كان  الشبه له ، وما كان من عصب وعظم فهو من نطفة الرجل ، وما كان من لحم ودم  وشعر فمن ماء المرأة . 

 وقال الضحاك    : أراد بالأمشاج اختلاف ألوان النطفة ، فنطفة الرجل بيضاء وحمراء وصفراء ، ونطفة المرأة خضراء وحمراء [ وصفراء ] ، وهي رواية الوالبي  عن ابن عباس    . وكذلك قال الكلبي    : قال : الأمشاج البياض في الحمرة والصفرة . وقال يمان    : كل لونين اختلطا فهو أمشاج . وقال ابن مسعود    : هي العروق التي تكون في النطفة . 

 وقال الحسن    : نطفة مشجت بدم ، وهو دم الحيضة ، فإذا حبلت ارتفع الحيض . 

 وقال قتادة    : هي أطوار الخلق نطفة ، ثم علقة ، ثم مضغة ، ثم [ عظما ] ثم يكسوه لحما ثم ينشئه خلقا آخر . 

 ( نبتليه ) نختبره بالأمر والنهي ( فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا    ) قال بعض أهل العربية : فيه تقديم وتأخير ، مجازه فجعلناه سميعا بصيرا لنبتليه ؛ لأن الابتلاء لا يقع إلا بعد تمام الخلقة . 
( إنا هديناه السبيل إما شاكرا وإما كفورا    ( 3 ) إنا أعتدنا للكافرين سلاسلا وأغلالا وسعيرا    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( إنا هديناه السبيل    ) أي بينا له سبيل الحق والباطل والهدى والضلالة ، وعرفناه طريق الخير والشر ( إما شاكرا وإما كفورا     ) إما مؤمنا سعيدا وإما كافرا شقيا . وقيل : معنى الكلام الجزاء ، يعني :  بينا له الطريق إن شكر أو كفر . ثم بين ما للفريقين فقال : ( إنا أعتدنا للكافرين سلاسل    ) يعني : في جهنم قرأ أهل المدينة   [ ص: 293 ]  والكسائي ،  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم    : " سلاسلا " " وقواريرا " فقوارير بالألف في الوقف ، وبالتنوين في الوصل فيهن جميعا ، وقرأ حمزة  ويعقوب  بلا ألف في الوقف ، ولا تنوين في الوصل فيهن ، وقرأ ابن كثير    " قوارير " الأولى بالألف في الوقف وبالتنوين في الوصل ، و " سلاسل " و " قوارير " الثانية بلا ألف ولا تنوين . وقرأ أبو عمرو  وابن عامر  وحفص  " سلاسلا " و " قواريرا " الأولى بالألف [ في الوقف ] على الخط وبغير  تنوين في الوصل ، و " قوارير " الثانية بغير ألف ولا تنوين . قوله (  وأغلالا ) يعني : في أيديهم ، تغل إلى أعناقهم ( وسعيرا ) وقودا شديدا .
( إن الأبرار يشربون من كأس كان مزاجها كافورا    ( 5 ) عينا يشرب بها عباد الله يفجرونها تفجيرا    ( 6 ) يوفون بالنذر ويخافون يوما كان شره مستطيرا    ( 7 ) ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( إن الأبرار     ) يعني المؤمنين الصادقين في إيمانهم المطيعين لربهم [ واحدهم ] بار مثل  : شاهد وأشهاد ، وناصر وأنصار ، و " بر " أيضا مثل : نهر وأنهار ( يشربون    ) في الآخرة ، ( من كأس    ) [ فيها ] شراب ( كان مزاجها كافورا    ) قال قتادة    : يمزج لهم بالكافور ويختم بالمسك . قال عكرمة    : " مزاجها " طعمها . وقال أهل المعاني : أراد كالكافور في بياضه وطيب ريحه وبرده ؛ لأن الكافور لا يشرب ، وهو كقوله : " حتى إذا جعله نارا    " ( الكهف - 96 ) أي كنار . وهذا معنى قول [ قتادة    ] ومجاهد    : يمازجه ريح الكافور . وقال ابن كيسان    : طيبت بالكافور والمسك والزنجبيل . وقال عطاء  والكلبي    : الكافور اسم لعين ماء في الجنة . ( عينا ) نصب تبعا للكافور . وقيل : [ هو ] نصب على المدح . وقيل : أعني عينا . وقال الزجاج    : الأجود أن يكون المعنى من عين ( يشرب بها ) [ قيل : يشربها ] والباء صلة ، وقيل بها أي منها ( عباد الله ) قال ابن عباس  أولياء الله ( يفجرونها تفجيرا    ) أي يقودونها حيث شاءوا من منازلهم وقصورهم ، كمن يكون له نهر يفجره هاهنا وهاهنا إلى حيث يريد . ( يوفون بالنذر    ) هذا من صفاتهم في الدنيا أي كانوا في الدنيا كذلك . 

 قال قتادة    : أراد يوفون بما فرض الله عليهم من الصلاة والزكاة والصوم والحج والعمرة ،   [ ص: 294 ] وغيرها من الواجبات ، ومعنى النذر   : الإيجاب . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة    : إذا نذروا في طاعة الله وفوا به . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن السرخسي ،  أخبرنا زاهر بن أحمد ،  أخبرنا أبو إسحاق الهاشمي ،  أخبرنا أبو مصعب ،  عن مالك ،  عن طلحة بن عبد الملك الأيلي ،  عن  القاسم بن محمد ،  عن عائشة  زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " من نذر أن يطيع الله فليطعه ، ومن نذر أن يعصي الله فلا يعصه   " ( ويخافون يوما كان شره مستطيرا    ) فاشيا ممتدا ، يقال : استطار الصبح ، إذا امتد وانتشر . 

 قال مقاتل    : كان شره  فاشيا في السماوات فانشقت ، وتناثرت الكواكب ، وكورت الشمس والقمر ، وفزعت  الملائكة . وفي الأرض : فنسفت الجبال ، وغارت المياه ، وتكسر كل شيء على  الأرض من جبل وبناء . ( ويطعمون الطعام على حبه     ) أي على حب الطعام وقلته وشهوتهم له وحاجتهم إليه . وقيل : على حب الله  - عز وجل - ( مسكينا ) فقيرا لا مال له ( ويتيما ) صغيرا لا أب له (  وأسيرا ) قال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير   وعطاء    : هو المسجون من أهل القبلة . وقال قتادة     : أمر الله بالأسراء أن يحسن إليهم ، وإن أسراهم يومئذ لأهل الشرك . وقيل  : الأسير المملوك . وقيل : المرأة ، لقول النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : "  اتقوا الله في النساء فإنهن عندكم عوان   " أي أسراء . 

 واختلفوا في سبب نزول هذه الآية . قال مقاتل    : نزلت في رجل من الأنصار أطعم في يوم واحد مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا .   [ ص: 295 ] 

 وروى مجاهد   وعطاء  عن ابن عباس    : أنها نزلت في  علي بن أبي طالب     - رضي الله عنه - وذلك أنه عمل ليهودي بشيء من شعير ، [ فقبض الشعير ]  فطحن ثلثه فجعلوا منه شيئا ليأكلوه ، فلما تم إنضاجه أتى مسكين فسأل  فأخرجوا إليه الطعام ، ثم عمل الثلث الثاني فلما تم إنضاجه أتى يتيم فسأل  فأطعموه ، ثم عمل الثلث الباقي فلما تم إنضاجه أتى أسير من المشركين ، فسأل  فأطعموه ، وطووا يومهم ذلك : وهذا قول الحسن  وقتادة    : أن الأسير كان من أهل الشرك ، وفيه دليل على أن إطعام الأسارى - وإن كانوا من أهل الشرك - حسن يرجى ثوابه . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (421)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ المرسلات
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 4 


( إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا    ( 9 ) إنا نخاف من ربنا يوما عبوسا قمطريرا    ( 10 ) فوقاهم الله شر ذلك اليوم ولقاهم نضرة وسرورا    ( 11 ) وجزاهم بما صبروا جنة وحريرا    ( 12 ) ) 

 ( إنما نطعمكم لوجه الله لا نريد منكم جزاء ولا شكورا    ) والشكور مصدر كالعقود والدخول والخروج . قال مجاهد   وسعيد بن جبير    : إنهم لم يتكلموا به ولكن علم الله ذلك من قلوبهم ، فأثنى عليهم . ( إنا نخاف من ربنا يوما عبوسا     ) تعبس فيه الوجوه من هوله وشدته ، نسب العبوس إلى اليوم ، كما يقال :  يوم صائم وليل قائم . وقيل : وصف اليوم بالعبوس لما فيه من الشدة ( قمطريرا  ) قال قتادة ،  ومجاهد ،  ومقاتل    : " القمطرير " : الذي يقبض الوجوه والجباه بالتعبيس . قال الكلبي    : العبوس الذي لا انبساط فيه ، و " القمطرير " الشديد . قال الأخفش     : " القمطرير " أشد ما يكون من الأيام وأطوله في البلاء . يقال : يوم  قمطرير وقماطر إذا كان شديدا كريها ، واقمطر اليوم فهو مقمطر . ( فوقاهم الله شر ذلك اليوم    ) الذي يخافون ( ولقاهم نضرة    ) حسنا في وجوههم ، ( وسرورا ) في قلوبهم . ( وجزاهم بما صبروا    ) على طاعة الله واجتناب معصيته . وقال الضحاك    : على الفقر . وقال عطاء    : على الجوع . ( جنة وحريرا    ) قال الحسن    : أدخلهم الله الجنة وألبسهم الحرير . 
[ ص: 296 ]   ( متكئين فيها على الأرائك لا يرون فيها شمسا ولا زمهريرا    ( 13 ) ودانية عليهم ظلالها وذللت قطوفها تذليلا    ( 14 ) ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت قواريرا    ( 15 ) قواريرا من فضة قدروها تقديرا    ( 16 ) ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا    ( 17 ) عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا    ( 18 ) ) 

 ( متكئين ) نصب على الحال ( فيها ) في الجنة ( على الأرائك ) السرر في الحجال ، ولا تكون أريكة إلا إذا اجتمعا ( لا يرون فيها شمسا ولا زمهريرا    ) أي [ صيفا ] ولا شتاء . قال مقاتل    : يعني شمسا يؤذيهم حرها ولا زمهريرا يؤذيهم برده ؛ لأنهما يؤذيان في الدنيا . والزمهرير : البرد الشديد . ( ودانية عليهم ظلالها     ) أي قريبة منهم ظلال أشجارها ، ونصب " دانية " بالعطف على قوله "  متكئين " وقيل : على موضع قوله : " لا يرون فيها شمسا ولا زمهريرا " ويرون "  دانية " وقيل : على المدح ( وذللت ) سخرت وقربت ( قطوفها ) ثمارها ( تذليلا ويطاف عليهم بآنية من فضة وأكواب كانت قواريرا    ) يأكلون من ثمارها قياما وقعودا ومضطجعين ويتناولونها كيف شاءوا على أي حال كانوا . ( قواريرا من فضة    ) قال المفسرون : أراد بياض الفضة في صفاء القوارير ، فهي من فضة في صفاء الزجاج ، يرى ما في داخلها من خارجها . 

 قال الكلبي    : إن الله جعل قوارير كل قوم من تراب أرضهم ، وإن أرض الجنة من فضة ، فجعل منها قوارير يشربون فيها ( قدروها تقديرا    ) قدروا الكأس على قدر ريهم لا يزيد ولا ينقص ، أي قدرها لهم السقاة والخدم الذين يطوفون عليهم يقدرونها ثم يسقون . ( ويسقون فيها كأسا كان مزاجها زنجبيلا     ) يشوق ويطرب ، والزنجبيل : مما كانت العرب تستطيبه جدا ، فوعدهم الله  تعالى أنهم يسقون في الجنة الكأس الممزوجة بزنجبيل الجنة . قال مقاتل : لا  يشبه زنجبيل الدنيا . قال ابن عباس    : كل ما ذكر الله في القرآن مما في الجنة وسماه ليس له في الدنيا مثل . وقيل : هو عين في الجنة يوجد منها طعم الزنجبيل . قال قتادة    : يشربها المقربون صرفا ، ويمزج لسائر أهل الجنة . ( عينا فيها تسمى سلسبيلا    ) قال قتادة    : سلسة منقادة لهم يصرفونها حيث شاءوا . وقال   [ ص: 297 ] مجاهد    : حديدة [ شديدة ] الجرية . وقال [ أبو العالية    ]  ومقاتل بن حيان     : سميت سلسبيلا ؛ لأنها تسيل عليهم في الطرق وفي منازلهم تنبع من أصل  العرش من جنة عدن إلى أهل الجنان ، وشراب الجنة على برد الكافور وطعم  الزنجبيل وريح المسك . قال الزجاج     : سميت سلسبيلا ؛ لأنها في غاية السلاسة تتسلسل في الحلق ، ومعنى قوله : "  تسمى " أي توصف ؛ لأن أكثر العلماء على أن سلسبيلا صفة لا اسم .
( ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا    ( 19 ) وإذا رأيت ثم رأيت نعيما وملكا كبيرا    ( 20 ) عاليهم ثياب سندس خضر وإستبرق وحلوا أساور من فضة وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا    ( 21 ) ) 

 ( ويطوف عليهم ولدان مخلدون إذا رأيتهم حسبتهم لؤلؤا منثورا    ) قال عطاء     : يريد في بياض اللؤلؤ وحسنه ، واللؤلؤ إذا نثر من الخيط على البساط كان  أحسن منه منظوما . وقال أهل المعاني : إنما شبهوا بالمنثور لانتثارهم في  الخدمة ، فلو كانوا صفا لشبهوا بالمنظوم . ( وإذا رأيت ثم    ) أي إذا [ رأيت ] ببصرك ونظرت به ثم يعني في الجنة ( رأيت نعيما    ) لا يوصف ( وملكا كبيرا    ) وهو أن أدناهم منزلة ينظر إلى ملكه في مسيرة ألف عام يرى أقصاه كما يرى أدناه . وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : هو أن رسول رب العزة من الملائكة لا يدخل عليه إلا بإذنه . وقيل : ملكا لا زوال له . ( عاليهم ثياب سندس    ) قرأ أهل المدينة  وحمزة     : " عاليهم " ساكنة الياء مكسورة الهاء ، فيكون في موضع رفع بالابتداء ،  وخبره : ثياب سندس . وقرأ الآخرون بنصب الياء وضم الهاء على [ الصفة ، أي  فوقهم ، وهو نصب على الظرف ] ( ثياب سندس خضر وإستبرق    ) قرأ نافع  وحفص    " خضر وإستبرق " [ مرفوعا ] عطفا على الثياب ، وقرأهما حمزة   والكسائي  مجرورين ، وقرأ ابن كثير  وأبو بكر    " خضر " بالجر و " إستبرق " بالرفع ، وقرأ أبو جعفر  وأهل البصرة  والشام  على ضده [ فالرفع على ]   [ ص: 298 ] نعت  الثياب [ والجر ] على نعت السندس [ وإستبرق بالرفع على أنه معطوف على :  وثياب إستبرق فحذف المضاف وأقام المضاف إليه مقامه كقوله " واسأل القرية     " أي : أهل القرية ، ومثله قوله : خز أي ثوب خز ، وأما جر إستبرق فعلى  أنه معطوف على سندس وهو جر بإضافة الثياب إليه ، وهما جنسان أضيفت الثياب  إليهما كما تقول : ثوب خز وكتان فتضيفه إلى الجنسين ] . 

 ( وحلوا أساور من فضة وسقاهم ربهم شرابا طهورا    ) قيل : طاهرا من الأقذار والأقذاء لم تدنسه الأيدي والأرجل كخمر الدنيا . 

 وقال أبو قلابة  وإبراهيم     : إنه لا يصير بولا نجسا ولكنه يصير رشحا في أبدانهم ، [ ريحه كريح المسك  ] ، وذلك أنهم يؤتون بالطعام ، فإذا كان آخر ذلك أتوا بالشراب الطهور ،  فيشربون فيطهر بطونهم ويصير ما أكلوا رشحا يخرج من جلودهم [ ريحا ] أطيب من المسك الأذفر ، وتضمر بطونهم وتعود شهوتهم . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هو عين ماء على باب الجنة من شرب منها نزع الله ما كان في قلبه من غل وغش وحسد .
( إن هذا كان لكم جزاء وكان سعيكم مشكورا    ( 22 ) إنا نحن نزلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلا    ( 23 ) فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تطع منهم آثما أو كفورا    ( 24 ) ) 

 ( إن هذا كان لكم جزاء وكان سعيكم مشكورا   ) أي ما وصف من نعيم الجنة كان لكم جزاء بأعمالكم ، ( وكان سعيكم    ) عملكم في الدنيا بطاعة الله مشكورا ، قال عطاء    : شكرتكم عليه [ فأثيبكم ] أفضل الثواب . قوله - عز وجل - : ( إنا نحن نزلنا عليك القرآن تنزيلا    ) قال ابن عباس    : متفرقا آية بعد آية ، ولم ينزل جملة واحدة . ( فاصبر لحكم ربك ولا تطع منهم    ) يعني من مشركي مكة    ( آثما أو كفورا    ) يعني وكفورا ، والألف صلة .   [ ص: 299 ] 

 قال قتادة    : أراد بالآثم الكفور أبا جهل  ؛ وذلك أنه لما فرضت الصلاة على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - نهاه أبو جهل  عنها ، وقال : لئن رأيت محمدا  يصلي لأطأن عنقه . 

 وقال مقاتل    : أراد ب " الآثم " عتبة بن ربيعة  وب " الكفور " الوليد بن المغيرة ،  قالا للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن كنت صنعت ما صنعت لأجل النساء والمال فارجع عن هذا الأمر ، قال عتبة    : فأنا أزوجك ابنتي وأسوقها إليك بغير مهر ، وقال الوليد    : أنا أعطيك من المال حتى ترضى ، فارجع عن هذا الأمر ، فأنزل الله هذه الآية .
( واذكر اسم ربك بكرة وأصيلا    ( 25 ) ومن الليل فاسجد له وسبحه ليلا طويلا    ( 26 ) إن هؤلاء يحبون العاجلة ويذرون وراءهم يوما ثقيلا    ( 27 ) نحن خلقناهم وشددنا أسرهم وإذا شئنا بدلنا أمثالهم تبديلا    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( واذكر اسم ربك بكرة وأصيلا ومن الليل فاسجد له    ) [ يعني صلاة المغرب والعشاء ] ( وسبحه ليلا طويلا    ) يعني التطوع بعد المكتوبة . ( إن هؤلاء ) يعني كفار مكة ( يحبون العاجلة    ) أي الدار العاجلة وهي الدنيا . ( ويذرون وراءهم    ) يعني أمامهم ( يوما ثقيلا    ) شديدا وهو يوم القيامة . أي يتركونه فلا يؤمنون به ولا يعملون له . ( نحن خلقناهم وشددنا    ) [ قوينا وأحكمنا ] ( أسرهم ) قال مجاهد  وقتادة    [ ومقاتل    ] " أسرهم " أي : خلقهم ، يقال : رجل حسن الأسر ، أي : الخلق . 

 وقال الحسن    : يعني أوصالهم بعضها إلى بعض بالعروق والعصب .   [ ص: 300 ] 

 وروي عن مجاهد  في تفسير " الأسر " قال : الشرج ، يعني : موضع مصرفي البول والغائط ، إذا خرج الأذى تقبضا . ( وإذا شئنا بدلنا أمثالهم تبديلا    ) أي : إذا شئنا أهلكناهم وأتينا بأشباههم فجعلناهم بدلا منهم .
( إن هذه تذكرة فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا    ( 29 ) وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله إن الله كان عليما حكيما    ( 30 ) يدخل من يشاء في رحمته والظالمين أعد لهم عذابا أليما    ( 31 ) ) 

 ( إن هذه    ) يعني هذه السورة ( تذكرة ) تذكير وعظة ( فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا    ) وسيلة بالطاعة . ( وما تشاءون    ) قرأ ابن كثير ،  وابن عامر ،  وأبو عمرو    : " يشاءون " بالياء ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء ، ( إلا أن يشاء الله    ) أي لستم تشاءون إلا بمشيئة الله - عز وجل - لأن الأمر إليه ( إن الله كان عليما حكيما    ) ( يدخل من يشاء في رحمته والظالمين    ) أي المشركين ( أعد لهم عذابا أليما    )
سُورَةُ الْمُرْسَلَاتِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالْمُرْسَلَات  ِ عُرْفًا    ( 1 ) فَالْعَاصِفَاتِ عَصْفًا    ( 2 ) وَالنَّاشِرَاتِ نَشْرًا    ( 3 ) فَالْفَارِقَاتِ فَرْقًا    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( وَالْمُرْسَلَات  ِ عُرْفًا     ) يَعْنِي الرِّيَاحَ أُرْسِلَتْ مُتَتَابِعَةً كَعُرْفِ الْفَرَسِ .  وَقِيلَ : عُرْفًا أَيْ كَثِيرًا . تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ : النَّاسُ إِلَى  فُلَانٍ عُرْفٌ وَاحِدٌ ، إِذَا تَوَجَّهُوا إِلَيْهِ فَأَكْثَرُوا ، هَذَا  [ مَعْنَى ] قَوْلِ مُجَاهِدٍ  وَقَتَادَةَ    . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : يَعْنِي الْمَلَائِكَةَ الَّتِي أُرْسِلَتْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ وَنَهْيِهِ ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ مَسْرُوقٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    . ( فَالْعَاصِفَاتِ عَصْفًا    ) يَعْنِي الرِّيَاحَ الشَّدِيدَةَ الْهُبُوبِ . ( وَالنَّاشِرَاتِ نَشْرًا    ) يَعْنِي الرِّيَاحَ اللَّيِّنَةَ . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ     : هِيَ الرِّيَاحُ الَّتِي يُرْسِلُهَا اللَّهُ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ  رَحْمَتِهِ . وَقِيلَ : هِيَ الرِّيَاحُ الَّتِي تَنْشُرُ السَّحَابَ  وَتَأْتِي بِالْمَطَرِ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : هُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَنْشُرُونَ الْكُتُبَ . ( فَالْفَارِقَاتِ فَرْقًا    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : يَعْنِي الْمَلَائِكَةَ تَأْتِي بِمَا يُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ . وَقَالَ [ قَتَادَةُ    ] وَالْحَسَنُ    : هِيَ آيُ الْقُرْآنِ تُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ الْحَلَالِ وَالْحَرَامِ . وَرُوِيَ عَنْ   [ ص: 304 ] مُجَاهِدٍ  قَالَ : هِيَ الرِّيَاحُ تُفَرِّقُ السَّحَابَ وَتُبَدِّدُهُ . 
( فالملقيات ذكرا    ( 5 ) عذرا أو نذرا    ( 6 ) إنما توعدون لواقع    ( 7 ) فإذا النجوم طمست    ( 8 ) وإذا السماء فرجت    ( 9 ) وإذا الجبال نسفت    ( 10 ) ) 

 ( فالملقيات ذكرا    ) يعني الملائكة تلقي الذكر إلى الأنبياء ، نظيرها : " يلقي الروح من أمره    " ( غافر - 15 ) . ( عذرا أو نذرا    ) أي للإعذار والإنذار . وقرأ الحسن    " عذرا " بضم الذال . واختلف فيه عن أبي بكر  عن عاصم ،  وقراءة العامة بسكونها ، وقرأ أبو عمرو  وحمزة   والكسائي  وحفص     " [ عذرا أو ] نذرا " ساكنة الذال فيهما ، وقرأ الباقون بضمها ، ومن سكن  قال : لأنهما في موضع مصدرين بمعنى الإنذار والإعذار ، وليسا بجمع فينقلا [  وقال ابن كثير  ونافع ،  وابن عامر ،  وأبو بكر  عن عاصم  ويعقوب  برواية رويس بن حسان    : " عذرا " سكون الذال و " نذرا " بضم الذال ، وقرأ روح  بالضم في العذر والنذر جميعا ، وهي قراءة الحسن     . والوجه فيهما أن العذر والنذر بضمتين كالأذن والعنق هو الأصل ، ويجوز  التخفيف فيهما كما يجوز التخفيف في العنق والأذن ، يقال : عذر ونذر ، وعذر  ونذر ، كما يقال : عنق وعنق ، وأذن وأذن ، والعذر والنذر مصدران بمعنى  الإعذار والإنذار كالنكير والعذير والنذير ، ويجوز أن يكونا جمعين لعذير  ونذير ، ويجوز أن يكون العذر جمع عاذر ، كشارف وشرف ، والمعنى في التحريك  والتسكين واحد على ما بينا . إلى هاهنا أقسام ] ذكرها على قوله : ( إن ما  توعدون ) ( إن ما توعدون ) من أمر الساعة والبعث ( لواقع ) [ لكائن ] ثم  ذكر متى يقع . فقال : ( فإذا النجوم طمست    ) محي نورها . ( وإذا السماء فرجت    ) شقت . ( وإذا الجبال نسفت    ) قلعت من أماكنها .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (422)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ المرسلات
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 23 


[ ص: 305 ]   ( وإذا الرسل أقتت    ( 11 ) لأي يوم أجلت    ( 12 ) ليوم الفصل    ( 13 ) وما أدراك ما يوم الفصل    ( 14 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 15 ) ألم نهلك الأولين    ( 16 ) ثم نتبعهم الآخرين    ( 17 ) كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين    ( 18 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 19 ) ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين    ( 20 ) فجعلناه في قرار مكين    ( 21 ) إلى قدر معلوم    ( 22 ) فقدرنا فنعم القادرون    ( 23 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 24 ) ألم نجعل الأرض كفاتا    ( 25 ) ) 

 ( وإذا الرسل أقتت    ) قرأ أهل البصرة    " وقتت " بالواو ، وقرأ أبو جعفر  بالواو  وتخفيف القاف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالألف وتشديد القاف ، وهما لغتان . والعرب  تعاقب بين الواو والهمزة كقولهم : وكدت وأكدت ، وورخت وأرخت ، ومعناهما :  جمعت لميقات يوم معلوم ، وهو يوم القيامة ليشهدوا على الأمم . ( لأي يوم أجلت    ) أي أخرت ، وضرب الأجل لجمعهم فعجب العباد من ذلك اليوم ، ثم بين فقال ( ليوم الفصل    ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : يوم يفصل الرحمن - عز وجل - بين الخلائق . ( وما أدراك ما يوم الفصل ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ألم نهلك الأولين    ) يعني الأمم الماضية بالعذاب ، في الدنيا حين كذبوا رسلهم . ( ثم نتبعهم الآخرين    ) السالكين سبيلهم في الكفر والتكذيب يعني كفار مكة  بتكذيبهم محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ( كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ألم نخلقكم من ماء مهين    ) يعني النطفة . ( فجعلناه في قرار مكين    ) يعني الرحم . ( إلى قدر معلوم    ) وهو وقت الولادة . ( فقدرنا ) قرأ أهل المدينة   والكسائي    : " فقدرنا " بالتشديد من التقدير ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف من القدرة ؛ لقوله : " فنعم القادرون    " وقيل : معناهما واحد . وقوله : ( فنعم القادرون    ) أي المقدرون . ( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين ألم نجعل الأرض كفاتا    ) وعاء ، ومعنى الكفت : الضم والجمع ،   [ ص: 306 ] يقال : كفت الشيء : إذا ضمه وجمعه . وقال الفراء    : يريد تكفتهم أحياء على ظهرها في دورهم ومنازلهم ، وتكفتهم أمواتا في بطنها ، أي : تحوزهم .
( أحياء ‎وأمواتا    ( 26 ) وجعلنا فيها رواسي شامخات وأسقيناكم ماء فراتا    ( 27 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 28 ) انطلقوا إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون    ( 29 ) انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب    ( 30 ) لا ظليل ولا يغني من اللهب    ( 31 ) إنها ترمي بشرر كالقصر    ( 32 ) ) 

 وهو قوله ( أحياء ‎وأمواتا وجعلنا فيها رواسي    ) جبالا ( شامخات    ) عاليات ، ( وأسقيناكم ماء فراتا    ) عذبا . ( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ) قال مقاتل    : وهذا كله أعجب من البعث . ثم أخبر أنه يقال لهم يوم القيامة ( انطلقوا إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون    ) 

 ( انطلقوا إلى ما كنتم به تكذبون    ) في الدنيا . ( انطلقوا إلى ظل ذي ثلاث شعب     ) يعني دخان جهنم إذا ارتفع انشعب وافترق ثلاث فرق . وقيل : يخرج عنق من  النار فيتشعب ثلاث شعب ، أما النور فيقف على رءوس المؤمنين ، والدخان يقف  على رءوس المنافقين ، واللهب الصافي يقف على رءوس الكافرين . ثم وصف ذلك  الظل فقال - عز وجل - ( لا ظليل    ) لا يظل من الحر ( ولا يغني من اللهب    ) قال الكلبي     : لا يرد لهب جهنم عنكم ، والمعنى أنهم [ إذا ] استظلوا بذلك الظل لم  يدفع عنهم حر اللهب . ( إنها ) يعني جهنم ( ترمي بشرر ) وهو ما تطاير من  النار ، واحدها شررة ( كالقصر ) وهو البناء العظيم ، قال ابن مسعود    : يعني الحصون . 

 وقال عبد الرحمن بن عياش  سألت ابن عباس  عن قوله تعالى : " إنها ترمي بشرر كالقصر    " قال : هي الخشب العظام المقطعة ، وكنا نعمد إلى الخشب فنقطعها ثلاثة أذرع وفوق ذلك ودونه ندخرها للشتاء ، فكنا نسميها القصر . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير ،  والضحاك    : هي أصول النخل والشجر العظام ، واحدتها قصرة ، مثل   [ ص: 307 ] تمرة وتمر ، وجمرة وجمر . 

 وقرأ علي   وابن عباس    " كالقصر " بفتح الصاد ، أي أعناق النخل ، والقصرة العنق ، وجمعها قصر وقصرات . 
( كأنه جمالة صفر    ( 33 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 34 ) هذا يوم لا ينطقون    ( 35 ) ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون    ( 36 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 37 ) هذا يوم الفصل جمعناكم والأولين    ( 38 ) فإن كان لكم كيد فكيدون    ( 39 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 40 ) إن المتقين في ظلال وعيون    ( 41 ) وفواكه مما يشتهون    ( 42 ) ) 

 ( كأنه ) رد الكناية إلى اللفظ ( جمالة ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وحفص    : " جمالة " على جمع الجمل ، مثل حجر وحجارة ، وقرأ يعقوب  بضم الجيم بلا ألف ، أراد : الأشياء العظام المجموعة ، وقرأ الآخرون : " جمالات " بالألف وكسر الجيم على جمع الجمال ، وقال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما  وسعيد بن جبير     : هي حبال السفن يجمع بعضها إلى بعض ، حتى تكون كأوساط الرجال ، ( صفر )  جمع الأصفر ، يعني لون النار ، وقيل : " الصفر " معناه : السود ؛ لأنه جاء  في الحديث : " إن شرر نار جهنم أسود كالقير   " . والعرب تسمى سود الإبل صفرا ؛ لأنه يشوب سوادها شيء من صفرة كما يقال لبيض الظباء : أدم ؛ لأن بياضها يعلوه كدرة . ( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين هذا يوم لا ينطقون    ) وفي القيامة مواقف ، ففي بعضها يختصمون ويتكلمون ، وفي بعضها يختم على أفواههم فلا ينطقون . ( ولا يؤذن لهم فيعتذرون    ) رفع ، عطف على قوله : " يؤذن " قال الجنيد    : أي لا عذر لمن أعرض عن منعمه وكفر بأياديه ونعمه . ( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين هذا يوم الفصل    ) بين أهل الجنة والنار ( جمعناكم والأولين    ) يعني مكذبي هذه الأمة والأولين الذين كذبوا أنبياءهم . ( فإن كان لكم كيد فكيدون    ) قال مقاتل    : إن كانت لكم حيلة فاحتالوا لأنفسكم . ( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين إن المتقين في ظلال    ) جمع ظل أي في ظلال الشجر ( وعيون ) الماء . 

 ( وفواكه مما يشتهون    ) .
[ ص: 308 ]   ( كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون    ( 43 ) إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين    ( 44 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 45 ) كلوا وتمتعوا قليلا إنكم مجرمون    ( 46 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 47 ) وإذا قيل لهم اركعوا لا يركعون    ( 48 ) ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 49 ) فبأي حديث بعده يؤمنون    ( 50 ) ) 

 ويقال لهم ( كلوا واشربوا هنيئا بما كنتم تعملون    ) في الدنيا بطاعتي . 

 ( إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ) . 

 ثم قال لكفار مكة    : ( كلوا وتمتعوا قليلا    ) في الدنيا ( إنكم مجرمون    ) مشركون بالله - عز وجل - مستحقون للعذاب . ( إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين ويل يومئذ للمكذبين  وإذا قيل لهم اركعوا    ) صلوا ( لا يركعون    ) لا يصلون . وقال ابن عباس    - رضي الله تعالى عنهما - : إنما يقال لهم هذا يوم القيامة حين يدعون إلى السجود فلا يستطيعون . ( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين فبأي حديث بعده    ) بعد القرآن ( يؤمنون ) إذا لم يؤمنوا به .

سُورَةُ النَّبَأِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( عَمَّ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ    ( 1 ) عَنِ النَّبَإِ الْعَظِيمِ    ( 2 ) الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُونَ    ( 3 ) كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ    ( 4 ) ثُمَّ كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( عَمَّ ) أَصْلُهُ : " عَنْ مَا " فَأُدْغِمَتِ النُّونُ فِي الْمِيمِ  وَحُذِفَتْ أَلِفُ " مَا " [ كَقَوْلِهِ ] " فِيمَ " وَ " بِمَ " ؟ (  يَتَسَاءَلُونَ ) أَيْ : عَنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ يَتَسَاءَلُونَ ، هَؤُلَاءِ  الْمُشْرِكُونَ ؟ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا دَعَاهُمْ إِلَى التَّوْحِيدِ وَأَخْبَرَهُمْ  بِالْبَعْثِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ ، وَتَلَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْقُرْآنَ جَعَلُوا  يَتَسَاءَلُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَيَقُولُونَ : مَاذَا جَاءَ بِهِ مُحَمَّدٌ ؟  قَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ     : اللَّفْظُ لَفْظُ اسْتِفْهَامٍ وَمَعْنَاهُ التَّفْخِيمُ ، كَمَا  تَقُولُ : أَيُّ شَيْءٍ زَيْدٌ ؟ إِذَا عَظَّمْتَ [ أَمْرَهُ ] وَشَأْنَهُ .  ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ أَنَّ تَسَاؤُلَهُمْ عَمَّاذَا فَقَالَ : ( عَنِ النَّبَإِ الْعَظِيمِ    ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ : هُوَ الْقُرْآنُ ، دَلِيلُهُ : قَوْلُهُ : " قُلْ هُوَ نَبَأٌ عَظِيمٌ    " ( ص - 67 ) وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هُوَ الْبَعْثُ . ( الَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُونَ    ) فَمُصَدِّقٌ وَمُكَذِّبٌ ( كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ    ) " كَلَّا " نَفْيٌ لِقَوْلِهِمْ ، " سَيَعْلَمُونَ " عَاقِبَةَ تَكْذِيبِهِمْ حِينَ تَنْكَشِفُ الْأُمُورُ . ( ثُمَّ كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ    ) وَعِيدٌ لَهُمْ عَلَى إِثْرِ وَعِيدٍ . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : " كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ    " يَعْنِي الْكَافِرِينَ ، " ثُمَّ كَلَّا سَيَعْلَمُونَ    " يَعْنِي : الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ صَنَائِعَهُ لِيَعْلَمُوا تَوْحِيدَهُ فَقَالَ : ( أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ الْأَرْضَ مِهَادًا    )
( ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا    ( 6 ) والجبال أوتادا    ( 7 ) وخلقناكم أزواجا    ( 8 ) وجعلنا نومكم سباتا    ( 9 ) وجعلنا الليل لباسا    ( 10 ) وجعلنا النهار معاشا    ( 11 ) وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا    ( 12 ) وجعلنا سراجا وهاجا    ( 13 ) وأنزلنا من المعصرات ماء ثجاجا    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( ألم نجعل الأرض مهادا    ) فراشا .   [ ص: 312 ]   ( والجبال أوتادا    ) للأرض حتى لا تميد . ( وخلقناكم أزواجا    ) أصنافا ذكورا وإناثا . ( وجعلنا نومكم سباتا    ) أي راحة لأبدانكم . قال الزجاج    : " السبات " أن ينقطع عن الحركة والروح فيه . وقيل : معناه جعلنا نومكم قطعا لأعمالكم ، لأن أصل السبت : القطع . ( وجعلنا الليل لباسا    ) غطاء وغشاء يستر كل شيء بظلمته . ( وجعلنا النهار معاشا    ) المعاش : العيش ، وكل ما يعاش فيه فهو معاش ، أي جعلنا النهار سببا للمعاش والتصرف في المصالح . قال [ ابن عباس    ] يريد : تبتغون فيه من فضل الله ، وما قسم لكم من رزقه . ( وبنينا فوقكم سبعا شدادا    ) يريد سبع سماوات . ( وجعلنا سراجا    ) [ يعني الشمس ] ( وهاجا ) مضيئا منيرا . قال الزجاج    : الوهاج : الوقاد . قال مقاتل    : جعل فيه نورا وحرارة ، والوهج يجمع النور والحرارة . ( وأنزلنا من المعصرات    ) قال مجاهد ،  وقتادة ،  ومقاتل ،  والكلبي    : يعني الرياح التي تعصر السحاب ، وهي رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . 

 قال الأزهري    : هي الرياح ذوات الأعاصير ، فعلى هذا التأويل تكون " من " بمعنى الباء أي بالمعصرات ، وذلك أن الريح تستدر المطر . 

 وقال أبو العالية ،  والربيع ،  والضحاك    : المعصرات هي السحاب وهي رواية الوالبي  عن ابن عباس    .   [ ص: 313 ] 

 قال الفراء    : [ المعصرات السحائب ] [ التي ] تتحلب بالمطر ولا تمطر ، كالمرأة المعصر هي التي دنا حيضها ولم تحض . 

 وقال ابن كيسان    : هي المغيثات من قوله فيه يغاث الناس وفيه يعصرون  

 وقال الحسن ،   وسعيد بن جبير ،  وزيد بن أسلم ،   ومقاتل بن حيان    : من المعصرات  أي من السماوات . 

 ( ماء ثجاجا    ) أي صبابا ، وقال مجاهد    : مدرارا . وقال قتادة    : متتابعا يتلو بعضه بعضا . وقال ابن زيد    : كثيرا .
( لنخرج به حبا ونباتا    ( 15 ) وجنات ألفافا    ( 16 ) إن يوم الفصل كان ميقاتا    ( 17 ) يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا    ( 18 ) وفتحت السماء فكانت أبوابا    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( لنخرج به    ) أي بذلك الماء ( حبا ) وهو ما يأكله الناس ( ونباتا ) ما تنبته الأرض مما تأكله الأنعام . ( وجنات ألفافا    ) ملتفة بالشجر ، واحدها لف ولفيف ، وقيل : هو جمع الجمع ، يقال : جنة لفا ، وجمعها لف ، بضم اللام ، وجمع الجمع ألفاف . ( إن يوم الفصل    ) يوم القضاء بين الخلق   ( كان ميقاتا    ) لما وعد الله من الثواب والعقاب . ( يوم ينفخ في الصور فتأتون أفواجا    ) زمرا [ زمرا ] من كل مكان للحساب . ( وفتحت السماء    ) قرأ أهل الكوفة    : " فتحت " بالتخفيف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد ، أي شقت لنزول الملائكة ( فكانت أبوابا    ) أي ذات أبواب . وقيل : تنحل ، وتتناثر حتى تصير فيها أبواب وطرق .
[ ص: 314 ]   ( وسيرت الجبال فكانت سرابا    ( 20 ) إن جهنم كانت مرصادا    ( 21 ) للطاغين مآبا    ( 22 ) لابثين فيها أحقابا    ( 23 ) ) 

 ( وسيرت الجبال    ) عن وجه الأرض ( فكانت سرابا    ) أي هباء منبثا لعين الناظر كالسراب . ( إن جهنم كانت مرصادا    ) طريقا وممرا فلا سبيل لأحد إلى الجنة حتى يقطع النار . 

 وقيل : " كانت مرصادا    " أي : معدة لهم ، يقال : أرصدت له [ الشيء ] إذا أعددته له . 

 وقيل : هو من رصدت الشيء أرصده إذا ترقبته . " والمرصاد " المكان الذي يرصد الراصد فيه العدو . وقوله : " إن جهنم كانت مرصادا    " أي ترصد الكفار . 

 وروى مقسم  عن ابن عباس     : أن على جسر جهنم سبعة محابس يسأل العبد عند أولها عن شهادة أن لا إله  إلا الله ، فإن [ أجابها ] تامة جاز إلى الثاني ، فيسأل عن الصلاة ، فإن [  أجابها ] تامة جاز إلى الثالث ، فيسأل عن الزكاة ، فإن [ أجابها ] تامة جاز  إلى الرابع ، فيسأل عن الصوم فإن جاء به تاما جاز إلى الخامس ، فيسأل عن  الحج فإن جاء به تاما جاز إلى السادس ، فيسأل عن العمرة فإن [ أجابها ]  تامة جاز إلى السابع ، فيسأل عن المظالم فإن خرج منها وإلا يقال : انظروا  فإن كان له تطوع أكمل به أعماله ، فإذا فرغ منه انطلق به إلى الجنة .   (  للطاغين ) للكافرين ( مآبا ) مرجعا يرجعون إليه . ( لابثين ) قرأ حمزة  ويعقوب : " لبثين " بغير ألف ، وقرأ العامة " لابثين " [ بالألف ] وهما  لغتان . ( فيها أحقابا    ) جمع حقب ، والحقب الواحد : ثمانون سنة ، كل سنة اثنا عشر شهرا ، كل شهر ثلاثون يوما ، كل يوم ألف سنة . روي ذلك عن  علي بن أبي طالب    - رضي الله عنه - . 

وقال مجاهد    : " الأحقاب " ثلاثة وأربعون حقبا كل حقب سبعون خريفا ، كل خريف سبعمائة سنة ، كل سنة ثلاثمائة وستون يوما ، كل يوم ألف سنة .  [ ص: 315 ] 

قال الحسن    : إن الله لم يجعل لأهل النار مدة ، بل قال : " لابثين فيها أحقابا    " فوالله ما هو إلا [ إذا ] مضى حقب دخل آخر ثم آخر إلى الأبد ، فليس للأحقاب عدة إلا الخلود   . 

وروى  السدي  عن مرة  عن عبد الله  قال  : لو علم أهل النار أنهم يلبثون في النار عدد حصى الدنيا لفرحوا ، ولو علم  أهل الجنة أنهم يلبثون في الجنة عدد حصى الدنيا لحزنوا . 

وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : الحقب الواحد سبع عشرة ألف سنة . قال : وهذه الآية منسوخة نسختها فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا  يعني أن العدد قد ارتفع والخلود قد حصل   .
( لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا    ( 24 ) إلا حميما وغساقا    ( 25 ) جزاء وفاقا    ( 26 ) إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا    ( 27 ) وكذبوا بآياتنا كذابا    ( 28 ) وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا    ( 29 ) ) 

 ( لا يذوقون فيها بردا ولا شرابا    ) روي عن ابن عباس    : أن البرد النوم ، ومثله قال الكسائي  و [ قال ] أبو عبيدة ،  تقول العرب : منع البرد البرد أي أذهب البرد النوم . وقال الحسن   وعطاء    : " لا يذوقون فيها بردا    " أي : روحا وراحة . وقال مقاتل    : " لا يذوقون فيها بردا    " ينفعهم من حر ، " ولا شرابا    " ينفعهم من عطش . ( إلا حميما وغساقا    ) قال ابن عباس    : " الغساق " الزمهرير يحرقهم ببرده . وقيل : صديد أهل النار ، وقد ذكرناه في سورة " ص " ( جزاء وفاقا    ) أي جزيناهم جزاء وافق أعمالهم . قال مقاتل    : وافق العذاب الذنب ، فلا ذنب أعظم من الشرك ، ولا عذاب أعظم من النار . ( إنهم كانوا لا يرجون حسابا    ) لا يخافون أن يحاسبوا ، والمعنى : أنهم كانوا لا يؤمنون بالبعث ولا بأنهم محاسبون . ( وكذبوا بآياتنا    ) أي بما جاءت به الأنبياء ( كذابا ) تكذيبا ، قال الفراء    : هي لغة يمانية فصيحة ، يقولون في مصدر التفعيل فعال وقال : قال لي أعرابي منهم على المروة يستفتيني : الحلق أحب   [ ص: 316 ] إليك أم القصار ؟ . ( وكل شيء أحصيناه كتابا    ) أي وكل شيء من الأعمال بيناه في اللوح المحفوظ ، كقوله : " وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين    " ( يس - 12 ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (423)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ النازعات
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 12


( فذوقوا فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا    ( 30 ) إن للمتقين مفازا    ( 31 ) حدائق وأعنابا    ( 32 ) وكواعب أترابا    ( 33 ) وكأسا دهاقا    ( 34 ) لا يسمعون فيها لغوا ولا كذابا    ( 35 ) جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا    ( 36 ) رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن لا يملكون منه خطابا    ( 37 ) ) 

 ( فذوقوا ) أي يقال لهم : فذوقوا ، ( فلن نزيدكم إلا عذابا    ) قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن للمتقين مفازا    ) فوزا ونجاة من النار ، وقال الضحاك    : متنزها . ( حدائق وأعنابا    ) يريد أشجار الجنة وثمارها . ( وكواعب ) جواري نواهد قد تكعبت ثديهن ، واحدتها كاعب ، ( أترابا ) مستويات في السن . ( وكأسا دهاقا    ) قال ابن عباس  والحسن  وقتادة  وابن زيد    : مترعة مملوءة . وقال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد    : متتابعة . قال عكرمة    : صافية . ( لا يسمعون فيها لغوا    ) باطلا من الكلام ( ولا كذابا    ) تكذيبا ، لا يكذب بعضهم بعضا . وقرأ الكسائي    " كذابا " بالتخفيف مصدر [ كاذب ] كالمكاذبة ، وقيل : هو الكذب . وقيل : هو بمعنى التكذيب كالمشدد . ( جزاء من ربك عطاء حسابا    ) أي جازاهم جزاء وأعطاهم عطاء " حسابا " أي : كافيا وافيا ، يقال : أحسبت فلانا ، أي أعطيته ما يكفيه حتى قال حسبي . وقال  ابن قتيبة    : " عطاء حسابا " أي كثيرا وقيل : هو جزاء بقدر أعمالهم . ( رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما الرحمن    ) قرأ أهل الحجاز ،  وأبو عمرو    : " رب " رفع على الاستئناف و " الرحمن " خبره . وقرأ الآخرون بالجر إتباعا لقوله : " من ربك    " وقرأ ابن عامر ،   [ ص: 317 ] وعاصم ،  ويعقوب    : " الرحمن " جرا إتباعا لقوله : " رب السماوات    " وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع ، فحمزة   والكسائي  يقرآن " رب " بالخفض لقربه من قوله : " جزاء من ربك    " ويقرآن " الرحمن " بالرفع لبعده منه على الاستئناف ، وقوله : ( لا يملكون ) في موضع رفع ، خبره . 

 ومعنى ( لا يملكون منه خطابا    ) قال مقاتل    : لا يقدر الخلق على أن يكلموا الرب إلا بإذنه . وقال الكلبي    : لا يملكون شفاعة إلا بإذنه .
( يوم يقوم الروح والملائكة صفا لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا    ( 38 ) ) 

 ( يوم يقوم الروح    ) أي في ذلك اليوم ( والملائكة صفا    ) واختلفوا في هذا الروح ، قال الشعبي  والضحاك    : هو جبريل    . 

 وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس     : " الروح " ملك من الملائكة ما خلق الله مخلوقا أعظم منه ، فإذا كان يوم  القيامة قام وحده صفا وقامت الملائكة كلهم صفا واحدا ، فيكون عظم خلقه  مثلهم . 

وعن ابن مسعود  قال  : الروح ملك أعظم من السماوات ومن الجبال ، ومن الملائكة وهو في السماء  الرابعة ، يسبح كل يوم اثني عشر [ ألف ] تسبيحة ، يخلق من كل تسبيحة ملك  يجيء يوم القيامة صفا وحده . 

 وقال مجاهد ،  وقتادة ،   وأبو صالح    : " الروح " خلق على صورة بني آدم ليسوا بناس يقومون صفا والملائكة صفا ، هؤلاء جند وهؤلاء جند . 

 وروى مجاهد  عن ابن عباس  قال : هم خلق على صورة بني آدم وما ينزل من السماء ملك إلا معه واحد منهم . 

 وقال الحسن    : هم بنو آدم . ورواه قتادة  عن ابن عباس ،  وقال : هذا مما كان يكتمه ابن عباس    . 

 [ ص: 318 ]   " والملائكة صفا    " قال الشعبي    : هما سماطا رب العالمين ، يوم يقوم سماط من الروح وسماط من الملائكة . 

 ( لا يتكلمون إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا    ) في الدنيا ، أي حقا . وقيل : قال : لا إله إلا الله . 
( ذلك اليوم الحق فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا    ( 39 ) إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا    ( 40 ) ) 

 ( ذلك اليوم الحق    ) الكائن الواقع يعني يوم القيامة ( فمن شاء اتخذ إلى ربه مآبا    ) مرجعا وسبيلا بطاعته ، أي : فمن شاء رجع إلى الله بطاعته . ( إنا أنذرناكم عذابا قريبا    ) يعني العذاب في الآخرة ، وكل ما هو آت قريب . ( يوم ينظر المرء ما قدمت يداه    ) أي كل امرئ يرى في ذلك اليوم ما قدم من العمل مثبتا في صحيفته ، ( ويقول الكافر يا ليتني كنت ترابا    ) 

قال عبد الله بن عمرو    : إذا كان يوم القيامة مدت  الأرض مد الأديم ، وحشرت الدواب والبهائم والوحوش ، ثم يجعل القصاص بين  البهائم حتى يقتص للشاة الجماء من الشاة القرناء تنطحها ، فإذا فرغ من  القصاص قيل لها : كوني ترابا ، فعند ذلك يقول الكافر : يا ليتني كنت ترابا  ومثله عن مجاهد    . 

وقال مقاتل     : يجمع الله الوحوش والهوام والطير فيقضي بينهم حتى يقتص للجماء من  القرناء ، ثم يقول لهم : أنا خلقتكم وسخرتكم لبني آدم وكنتم مطيعين إياهم  أيام حياتكم ، فارجعوا إلى الذي   [ ص: 319 ] كنتم  ، كونوا ترابا ، فإذا التفت الكافر إلى شيء صار ترابا ، يتمنى فيقول : يا  ليتني كنت في الدنيا في صورة خنزير ، وكنت اليوم ترابا . 

وعن [  أبي الزناد عبد الله بن ذكوان     ] قال : إذا قضى الله بين الناس وأمر أهل الجنة إلى الجنة ، وأهل النار  إلى النار ، وقيل لسائر الأمم ولمؤمني الجن عودوا ترابا فيعودون ترابا ،  فحينئذ يقول الكافر : يا ليتني كنت ترابا  وبه قال ليث بن [ أبي ] سليم  ، مؤمنو الجن يعودون ترابا 

 وقيل : إن الكافر هاهنا إبليس وذلك أنه عاب آدم  وأنه خلق من التراب وافتخر بأنه خلق من النار ، فإذا عاين يوم القيامة ما فيه آدم  وبنوه المؤمنون من الثواب والرحمة ، وما هو فيه من الشدة والعذاب ، قال : يا ليتني كنت ترابا  قال  أبو هريرة  فيقول : التراب لا ولا كرامة لك ، من جعلك مثلي ؟ 
سُورَةُ النَّازِعَاتِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالنَّازِعَاتِ غَرْقًا    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( وَالنَّازِعَاتِ غَرْقًا     ) يَعْنِي الْمَلَائِكَةَ تَنْزِعُ أَرْوَاحَ الْكُفَّارِ مِنْ  أَجْسَادِهِمْ ، كَمَا يُغْرِقُ النَّازِعُ فِي الْقَوْسِ فَيَبْلُغُ بِهَا  غَايَةَ الْمَدِّ بَعْدَ مَا نَزَعَهَا حَتَّى إِذَا كَادَتْ تَخْرُجُ  رَدَّهَا فِي جَسَدِهِ فَهَذَا عَمَلُهُ بِالْكُفَّارِ ، وَ " الْغَرْقُ "  اسْمٌ أُقِيمَ مَقَامَ الْإِغْرَاقِ ، أَيْ : وَالنَّازِعَاتِ إِغْرَاقًا ،  وَالْمُرَادُ بِالْإِغْرَاقِ الْمُبَالَغَةُ فِي الْمَدِّ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    : يَنْزِعُهَا مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ     [ وَأَعْوَانُهُ ] مِنْ تَحْتِ كُلِّ شَعْرَةٍ وَمِنَ الْأَظَافِيرِ  وَأُصُولِ الْقَدَمَيْنِ [ وَيُرَدِّدُهَا فِي جَسَدِهِ بَعْدَمَا  يَنْزِعُهَا ] حَتَّى إِذَا كَادَتْ تَخْرُجُ رَدَّهَا فِي جَسَدِهِ  بَعْدَمَا يَنْزِعُهَا ، فَهَذَا عَمَلُهُ بِالْكُفَّارِ   . 

 وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    :  مَلَكُ الْمَوْتِ وَأَعْوَانُهُ يَنْزِعُونَ [ أَرْوَاحَ ] الْكُفَّارِ  كَمَا يُنْزَعُ السَّفُّودُ الْكَثِيرُ الشُّعَبِ مِنَ الصُّوفِ  الْمُبْتَلِّ ، فَتَخْرُجُ نَفْسُهُ كَالْغَرِيقِ فِي الْمَاءِ . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هُوَ الْمَوْتُ يَنْزِعُ النُّفُوسَ .   [ ص: 324 ] 

 وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : هِيَ النَّفْسُ حِينَ تَغْرَقُ فِي الصَّدْرِ 

 وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ  وَابْنُ كَيْسَانَ    : هِيَ النُّجُومُ تُنْزَعُ مِنْ أُفُقٍ إِلَى أُفُقٍ تَطْلُعُ ثُمَّ تَغِيبُ . وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ    : هِيَ الْقِسِيُّ . وَقِيلَ : الْغُزَاةُ الرُّمَاةُ .
( والناشطات نشطا    ( 2 ) والسابحات سبحا    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( والناشطات نشطا   ) [ هي ] الملائكة تنشط نفس المؤمن ، أي تحل حلا رفيقا فتقبضها ، كما ينشط العقال من يد البعير ، أي يحل برفق ، حكى الفراء  هذا القول ، ثم قال : والذي سمعت من العرب أن يقولوا : أنشطت العقال ، إذا حللته ، وأنشطته : إذا عقدته بأنشوطة . وفي الحديث : " كأنما أنشط من عقال   " . 

 وعن ابن عباس    : هي نفس المؤمن تنشط للخروج عند الموت ، لما يرى من الكرامة لأنه تعرض عليه الجنة قبل أن يموت . 

 وقال  علي بن أبي طالب     : هي الملائكة تنشط أرواح الكفار مما بين الجلد والأظفار حتى تخرجها من  أفواههم بالكرب والغم ، والنشط : الجذب والنزع ، يقال : نشطت الدلو نشطا  إذا نزعتها قال الخليل : النشط والإنشاط مدك الشيء إلى نفسك ، حتى ينحل . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هو الموت ينشط النفوس . وقال  السدي    : هي النفس تنشط من القدمين أي تجذب . وقال قتادة     : هي النجوم تنشط من أفق إلى أفق ، أي تذهب ، يقال : نشط من بلد إلى بلد ،  إذا خرج في سرعة ، ويقال : حمار ناشط ، ينشط من بلد إلى بلد ، وقال عطاء  وعكرمة    : هي [ الأوهاق ] . ( والسابحات سبحا    ) هم الملائكة يقبضون أرواح المؤمنين يسلونها سلا رفيقا ، ثم يدعونها حتى تستريح كالسابح بالشيء في الماء يرفق به .   [ ص: 325 ] 

 وقال مجاهد   وأبو صالح    : هم الملائكة ينزلون من السماء مسرعين كالفرس الجواد يقال له سابح إذا أسرع في جريه . 

 وقيل : هي خيل الغزاة . وقال قتادة    : هي النجوم والشمس [ والقمر ] قال الله تعالى : " كل في فلك يسبحون    " ( الأنبياء - 33 ) . 

 وقال عطاء    : هي السفن .
( فالسابقات سبقا    ( 4 ) فالمدبرات أمرا    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( فالسابقات سبقا   ) قال مجاهد    : هي الملائكة [ تسبق ] ابن آدم بالخير والعمل الصالح . 

 وقال مقاتل    : هي الملائكة تسبق بأرواح المؤمنين إلى الجنة . 

 وعن ابن مسعود  قال : هي أنفس المؤمنين تسبق إلى الملائكة الذين يقبضونها شوقا إلى لقاء الله وكرامته ، وقد عاينت السرور . 

 وقال قتادة    : هي النجوم يسبق بعضها بعضا في السير . وقال عطاء    : هي الخيل . ( فالمدبرات أمرا    ) قال ابن عباس    : هم الملائكة وكلوا بأمور عرفهم الله - عز وجل - العمل بها . 

قال   [ عبد الرحمن ] بن سابط    : يدبر [ الأمور ] في الدنيا أربعة : جبريل ،  وميكائيل ،  وملك الموت ،  وإسرافيل ،  عليهم السلام ، أما جبريل    : فموكل بالريح والجنود ، وأما ميكائيل    : فموكل بالقطر والنبات ، وأما ملك الموت    : فموكل بقبض [ الأرواح ] وأما إسرافيل    : فهو ينزل بالأمر عليهم . 

 وجواب هذه الأقسام محذوف ، على تقدير : لتبعثن ولتحاسبن .   [ ص: 326 ] 

 وقيل : جوابه [ قوله ] " إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى    " . 

 وقيل : فيه تقديم [ وتأخير ] تقديره : يوم ترجف الراجفة تتبعها الرادفة والنازعات غرقا .
( يوم ترجف الراجفة    ( 6 ) تتبعها الرادفة    ( 7 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( يوم ترجف الراجفة    ) يعني النفخة الأولى ، يتزلزل ويتحرك لها كل شيء ، ويموت منها جميع [ الخلائق ] . ( تتبعها الرادفة    ) وهي النفخة الثانية ردفت الأولى وبينهما أربعون سنة . 

 قال قتادة    : هما صيحتان فالأولى تميت كل شيء ، والأخرى تحيي كل شيء بإذن الله - عز وجل - . 

وقال مجاهد    : ترجف الراجفة تتزلزل الأرض والجبال ، تتبعها الرادفة حين تنشق السماء ، وتحمل الأرض والجبال فدكتا دكة واحدة وقال عطاء    : " الراجفة " القيامة و " الرادفة " البعث . وأصل الرجفة : الصوت والحركة . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرني ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن يوسف بن أحمد بن مالك ،  حدثنا محمد بن هارون الحضرمي ،  حدثنا الحسن بن عرفة ،  حدثنا قبيصة بن عقبة ،  عن  سفيان الثوري ،  عن  عبد الله بن محمد بن عقيل ،  عن الطفيل بن أبي بن كعب ،  عن أبي بن كعب  قال : كان  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا ذهب ربع الليل قام ، وقال : " يا  أيها الناس اذكروا الله ، [ اذكروا الله ] جاءت الراجفة تتبعها الرادفة ،  جاء الموت بما فيه ،   [ ص: 327 ]   [ جاء الموت بما فيه ] " . 
( قلوب يومئذ واجفة    ( 8 ) أبصارها خاشعة    ( 9 ) يقولون أئنا لمردودون في الحافرة    ( 10 ) أئذا كنا عظاما نخرة    ( 11 ) قالوا تلك إذا كرة خاسرة    ( 12 ) ) 

 ( قلوب يومئذ واجفة    ) خائفة قلقة مضطربة ، وسمي " الوجيف " في السير ، لشدة اضطرابه ، يقال : وجف القلب ووجب وجوفا ووجيفا ووجوبا ووجيبا . وقال مجاهد    : وجلة . وقال  السدي    : زائلة عن أماكنها ، نظيره " إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر    " ( غافر - 18 ) . ( أبصارها خاشعة    ) ذليلة ، كقوله : " خاشعين من الذل    " ( الشورى - 45 ) الآية . ( يقولون ) يعني المنكرين للبعث إذا قيل لهم إنكم مبعوثون من بعد الموت : ( أئنا لمردودون في الحافرة     ) أي : إلى أول الحال وابتداء الأمر ، فنصير أحياء بعد الموت كما كنا ؟  تقول العرب : رجع فلان في حافرته ، أي رجع من حيث جاء ، والحافرة عندهم اسم  لابتداء الشيء ، [ وأول الشيء ] . 

 وقال بعضهم : " الحافرة " وجه الأرض التي تحفر فيها قبورهم ، سميت حافرة بمعنى المحفورة ، كقوله : " عيشة راضية    " أي مرضية . 

 وقيل : سميت حافرة لأنها مستقر [ الحوافر ] أي أئنا لمردودون إلى الأرض فنبعث خلقا جديدا نمشي عليها ؟ وقال ابن زيد    : " الحافرة " النار . ( أئذا كنا عظاما نخرة    ) قرأ نافع ،  وابن عامر ،   والكسائي ،  ويعقوب    : " أئنا " ؟ مستفهما ، " إذا " بتركه ، ضده أبو جعفر ، [ الباقون ] باستفهامهما ، وقرأ حمزة ،   والكسائي ،  وأبو عمرو     : " عظاما ناخرة " ، وقرأ الآخرون " نخرة " وهما لغتان ، مثل الطمع  والطامع والحذر والحاذر ، ومعناهما البالية ، وفرق قوم بينهما ، فقالوا :  النخرة : البالية ، والناخرة : المجوفة التي تمر فيها الريح فتنخر ، أي :  تصوت . ( قالوا ) يعني المنكرين ( تلك إذا كرة خاسرة    ) رجعة خائبة ، يعني إن رددنا بعد الموت   [ ص: 328 ] لنخسرن بما يصيبنا بعد الموت .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (424)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ النازعات
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 13 إلى الاية 31

( فإنما هي زجرة واحدة    ( 13 ) فإذا هم بالساهرة    ( 14 ) هل أتاك حديث موسى    ( 15 ) إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى    ( 16 ) اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى    ( 17 ) فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى    ( 18 ) وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى    ( 19 ) فأراه الآية الكبرى    ( 20 ) ) 

 قال الله - عز وجل - ( فإنما هي    ) يعني النفخة الأخيرة ( زجرة ) صيحة ( واحدة ) يسمعونها . ( فإذا هم بالساهرة     ) يعني : وجه الأرض ، أي صاروا على وجه الأرض بعدما كانوا في جوفها  والعرب تسمي الفلاة ووجه الأرض : ساهرة . قال بعض أهل اللغة تراهم سموها  ساهرة لأن فيها نوم الحيوان وسهرهم . قال سفيان    : هي أرض الشام  وقال قتادة    : هي جهنم قوله - عز وجل - : ( هل أتاك حديث موسى    ) يقول : قد جاءك يا محمد  حديث موسى    . ( إذ ناداه ربه بالوادي المقدس طوى    ) فقال يا موسى    ( اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى    ) علا وتكبر وكفر بالله . ( فقل هل لك إلى أن تزكى    ) قرأ أهل الحجاز  ويعقوب  بتشديد  الزاي : أي تتزكى وتتطهر من الشرك ، وقرأ الآخرون [ بالتخفيف ] [ وأصله  تتزكى فأدغمت التاء الثانية في الزاي في القراءة الأولى وحذفت في الثانية ،  ومعناه تتطهر من الشرك ] أي : تسلم وتصلح ، قال ابن عباس    : تشهد أن لا إله إلا الله . ( وأهديك إلى ربك فتخشى    ) أي : أدعوك إلى عبادة ربك وتوحيده فتخشى عقابه . ( فأراه الآية الكبرى    ) وهي العصا واليد البيضاء .
[ ص: 329 ]   ( فكذب وعصى    ( 21 ) ثم أدبر يسعى    ( 22 ) فحشر فنادى    ( 23 ) فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى    ( 24 ) فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى    ( 25 ) إن في ذلك لعبرة لمن يخشى    ( 26 ) أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء بناها    ( 27 ) رفع سمكها فسواها    ( 28 ) وأغطش ليلها وأخرج ضحاها    ( 29 ) والأرض بعد ذلك دحاها    ( 30 ) ) 

 ( فكذب ) بأنهما من الله ( وعصى ) ( ثم أدبر ) تولى وأعرض عن الإيمان (  يسعى ) يعمل بالفساد في الأرض . ( فحشر ) فجمع قومه وجنوده ( فنادى ) لما  اجتمعوا . ( فقال أنا ربكم الأعلى    ) فلا رب فوقي . وقيل : أراد أن الأصنام أرباب وأنا ربكم وربها . ( فأخذه الله نكال الآخرة والأولى   ) قال الحسن  وقتادة    : عاقبه الله فجعله نكال الآخرة والأولى ، أي في الدنيا بالغرق وفي الآخرة بالنار . 

 وقال مجاهد  وجماعة من المفسرين : أراد بالآخرة والأولى كلمتي فرعون قوله : " ما علمت لكم من إله غيري    " ( القصص - 38 ) وقوله : " أنا ربكم الأعلى    " وكان بينهما أربعون سنة . ( إن في ذلك    ) الذي فعل بفرعون حين كذب وعصى ( لعبرة ) لعظة ( لمن يخشى    ) الله - عز وجل - . ثم خاطب منكري البعث فقال ( أأنتم أشد خلقا أم السماء    ) يعني أخلقكم بعد الموت أشد عندكم وفي تقديركم أم السماء ؟ وهما في قدرة الله واحد ، كقوله " لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس    " ( غافر - 57 ) ثم وصف خلق السماء فقال : ( بناها ) ( رفع سمكها    ) سقفها ( فسواها ) بلا شطور [ ولا شقوق ] ولا فطور . ( وأغطش ) أظلم ( ليلها ) والغطش والغبش الظلمة ( وأخرج ضحاها    ) أبرز وأظهر نهارها ونورها ، وأضافهما إلى السماء لأن الظلمة والنور كلاهما ينزل من السماء . ( والأرض بعد ذلك    ) بعد خلق السماء ( دحاها ) بسطها ، والدحو البسط . قال ابن عباس    : خلق الله الأرض بأقواتها من غير أن يدحوها قبل السماء ، ثم استوى إلى السماء فسواهن   [ ص: 330 ] سبع سماوات ، ثم دحا الأرض بعد ذلك . 

 وقيل : معناه : والأرض مع ذلك دحاها ، كقوله - عز وجل - : " عتل بعد ذلك زنيم    " ( القلم - 13 ) أي مع ذلك . 
( أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها    ( 31 ) والجبال أرساها    ( 32 ) متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم    ( 33 ) فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى    ( 34 ) يوم يتذكر الإنسان ما سعى    ( 35 ) وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى    ( 36 ) فأما من طغى    ( 37 ) وآثر الحياة الدنيا    ( 38 ) فإن الجحيم هي المأوى    ( 39 ) وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى    ( 40 ) فإن الجنة هي المأوى    ( 41 ) يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها    ( 42 ) فيم أنت من ذكراها    ( 43 ) إلى ربك منتهاها    ( 44 ) ) 

 ( أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها والجبال أرساها متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم فإذا جاءت الطامة الكبرى    ) يعني النفخة الثانية التي فيها البعث وقامت القيامة ، وسميت القيامة : " طامة " لأنها تطم على كل هائلة من الأمور ، فتعلو فوقها وتغمر ما سواها ، و " الطامة   " عند العرب : الداهية التي لا تستطاع . ( يوم يتذكر الإنسان ما سعى    ) ما عمل في الدنيا من خير وشر . ( وبرزت الجحيم لمن يرى    ) قال مقاتل  يكشف عنها الغطاء فينظر إليها الخلق . ( فأما من طغى    ) في كفره . ( وآثر الحياة الدنيا    ) على الآخرة . ( فإن الجحيم هي المأوى وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى    ) عن المحارم التي تشتهيها ، قال مقاتل    : هو الرجل يهم بالمعصية فيذكر مقامه للحساب فيتركها . ( فإن الجنة هي المأوى يسألونك عن الساعة أيان مرساها    ) متى ظهورها وثبوتها . ( فيم أنت من ذكراها    ) لست في شيء من علمها وذكرها ، أي لا تعلمها . ( إلى ربك منتهاها    ) أي منتهى علمها عند الله .
[ ص: 331 ]   ( إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها    ( 45 ) كأنهم يوم يرونها لم يلبثوا إلا عشية أو ضحاها    ( 46 ) ) 

 ( إنما أنت منذر من يخشاها    ) قرأ أبو جعفر    : " منذر " بالتنوين أي [ إنما أنت ] مخوف من يخاف قيامها ، أي : إنما ينفع إنذارك من يخافها . ( كأنهم ) يعني كفار قريش    ( يوم يرونها    ) يعاينون يوم القيامة ( لم يلبثوا ) في الدنيا ، وقيل : في قبورهم ( إلا عشية أو ضحاها    ) قال الفراء     : ليس للعشية ضحى ، إنما الضحى لصدر النهار ، ولكن هذا ظاهر من كلام  العرب أن يقولوا : آتيك العشية أو غداتها ، إنما معناه : آخر يوم أو أوله ،  نظيره : قوله " كأنهم يوم يرون ما يوعدون لم يلبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار    " ( الأحقاف - 35 ) .
سورة عبس 

 مكية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( عبس وتولى    ( 1 ) أن جاءه الأعمى    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( عبس ) كلح ( وتولى ) أعرض بوجهه . ( أن جاءه الأعمى    ) [ أي : لأن جاءه الأعمى ] وهو  ابن أم مكتوم ،  واسمه عبد الله بن شريح بن مالك بن ربيعة الفهري  من بني عامر بن لؤي ،  وذلك أنه أتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وهو يناجي عتبة بن ربيعة ،  وأبا جهل بن هشام ،   والعباس بن عبد المطلب ،  وأبي بن خلف ،  وأخاه أمية ،  يدعوهم إلى الله ، يرجو إسلامهم ، فقال  ابن أم مكتوم     : [ يا رسول الله ] أقرئني وعلمني مما علمك الله ، فجعل يناديه ويكرر  النداء ، ولا يدري أنه مقبل على غيره حتى ظهرت الكراهية في وجه رسول الله -  صلى الله عليه وسلم - لقطعه كلامه ، وقال في نفسه : يقول هؤلاء الصناديد :  إنما أتباعه العميان والعبيد والسفلة ، فعبس وجهه وأعرض عنه ، وأقبل على  القوم الذين يكلمهم ، فأنزل الله هذه الآيات ، فكان رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بعد ذلك يكرمه ، وإذا رآه قال : مرحبا بمن عاتبني فيه ربي ،  ويقول له : هل لك من حاجة ؟ واستخلفه على المدينة  مرتين في غزوتين غزاهما ، قال أنس بن مالك    : فرأيته يوم القادسية  عليه درع ومعه   [ ص: 336 ] راية سوداء .
( وما يدريك لعله يزكى    ( 3 ) أو يذكر فتنفعه الذكرى    ( 4 ) أما من استغنى    ( 5 ) فأنت له تصدى    ( 6 ) وما عليك ألا يزكى    ( 7 ) وأما من جاءك يسعى    ( 8 ) وهو يخشى    ( 9 ) فأنت عنه تلهى    ( 10 ) كلا إنها تذكرة    ( 11 ) فمن شاء ذكره    ( 12 ) في صحف مكرمة    ( 13 ) ) 

 ( وما يدريك لعله يزكى    ) يتطهر من الذنوب بالعمل الصالح وما يتعلمه منك ، وقال ابن زيد    : يسلم . ( أو يذكر ) يتعظ ( فتنفعه الذكرى    ) الموعظة قرأ عاصم    : " فتنفعه " بنصب العين على جواب " لعل " بالفاء ، وقراءة العامة بالرفع نسقا على قوله : " يذكر " . ( أما من استغنى    ) قال ابن عباس    : عن الله وعن الإيمان بما له من المال . ( فأنت له تصدى    ) تتعرض له وتقبل عليه وتصغي إلى كلامه ، وقرأ أهل الحجاز     : " تصدى " بتشديد الصاد على الإدغام ، أي : تتصدى ، وقرأ الآخرون بتخفيف الصاد على الحذف . ( وما عليك ألا يزكى    ) لا يؤمن ولا يهتدي ، إن عليك إلا البلاغ . ( وأما من جاءك يسعى    ) يمشي يعني :  ابن أم مكتوم    . ( وهو يخشى    ) الله - عز وجل - . ( فأنت عنه تلهى    ) تتشاغل وتعرض [ عنه ] ( كلا ) زجر ، أي لا تفعل بعدها مثلها ، ( إنها ) يعني هذه الموعظة . وقال مقاتل    : آيات القرآن ( تذكرة ) موعظة وتذكير للخلق . ( فمن شاء ) من عباد الله ( ذكره ) أي اتعظ به . وقال مقاتل     : فمن شاء الله ، ذكره وفهمه ، واتعظ بمشيئته وتفهيمه ، والهاء في " ذكره  " راجعة إلى القرآن والتنزيل والوعظ . ثم أخبر عن جلالته عنده فقال ( في صحف مكرمة    ) يعني اللوح المحفوظ . وقيل : كتب الأنبياء عليهم السلام ، دليله قوله   [ ص: 337 ] تعالى : " إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى صحف إبراهيم وموسى    " ( الأعلى 18 - 19 ) .
( مرفوعة مطهرة    ( 14 ) بأيدي سفرة    ( 15 ) كرام بررة    ( 16 ) قتل الإنسان ما أكفره    ( 17 ) من أي شيء خلقه    ( 18 ) من نطفة خلقه فقدره    ( 19 ) ثم السبيل يسره    ( 20 ) ثم أماته فأقبره    ( 21 ) ) 

 ( مرفوعة ) رفيعة القدر عند الله - عز وجل - ، وقيل : مرفوعة يعني في  السماء السابعة . ( مطهرة ) لا يمسها إلا المطهرون ، وهم الملائكة . ( بأيدي سفرة    ) قال ابن عباس  ومجاهد     : كتبة ، وهم الملائكة الكرام الكاتبون ، واحدهم سافر ، يقال : سفرت أي  كتبت . ومنه قيل [ للكاتب : سافر ، و ] للكتاب : سفر وجمعه : أسفار . 

 وقال الآخرون : هم الرسل من الملائكة واحدهم سفير ، وهو الرسول ، وسفير  القوم الذي يسعى بينهم للصلح ، وسفرت بين القوم إذا أصلحت بينهم . ثم أثنى  عليهم فقال : ( كرام بررة    ) أي : كرام على الله ، بررة مطيعين ، جمع بار . قوله - عز وجل - : ( قتل الإنسان ) أي لعن الكافر . قال مقاتل    : نزلت في عتبة بن أبي لهب    ( ما أكفره ) ما أشد كفره بالله مع كثرة إحسانه إليه وأياديه عنده ، على طريق التعجب ، قال الزجاج    : معناه : اعجبوا أنتم من كفره . وقال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : هو " ما " الاستفهام ، يعني : أي شيء حمله على الكفر ؟ ثم بين من أمره ما كان ينبغي معه أن يعلم أن الله خالقه فقال : ( من أي شيء خلقه    ) لفظه استفهام ومعناه التقرير . ثم فسره فقال : ( من نطفة خلقه فقدره    ) أطوارا : نطفة ثم علقة إلى آخر خلقه ، قال الكلبي    : قدر خلقه ، رأسه وعينيه ويديه ورجليه . ( ثم السبيل يسره    ) أي طريق خروجه من بطن أمه . قال  السدي  ومقاتل ،  والحسن  ومجاهد    : يعني طريق الحق والباطل ، سهل له العلم به ، كما قال : " إنا هديناه السبيل    " ( الإنسان - 3 ) " وهديناه النجدين    " ( البلد - 10 ) وقيل : يسر على كل أحد ما خلقه له وقدره عليه . ( ثم أماته فأقبره    ) جعل له قبرا يوارى فيه . قال الفراء     : جعله مقبورا ولم يجعله ممن يلقى كالسباع والطيور . يقال : قبرت الميت  إذا دفنته ، وأقبره الله : أي صيره بحيث يقبر ، وجعله ذا قبر ،   [ ص: 338 ] كما يقال : طردت فلانا والله أطرده أي صيره طريدا .
( ثم إذا شاء أنشره    ( 22 ) كلا لما يقض ما أمره    ( 23 ) فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه    ( 24 ) أنا صببنا الماء صبا    ( 25 ) ثم شققنا الأرض شقا    ( 26 ) فأنبتنا فيها حبا    ( 27 ) وعنبا وقضبا    ( 28 ) وزيتونا ونخلا    ( 29 ) وحدائق غلبا    ( 30 ) وفاكهة وأبا    ( 31 ) ) 

 ( ثم إذا شاء أنشره    ) أحياه بعد موته . ( كلا ) ردا عليه ، أي : ليس كما يقول ويظن هذا الكافر ، وقال الحسن    : حقا . ( لما يقض ما أمره    ) أي لم يفعل ما أمره [ الله به ] ولم يؤد ما فرض عليه ، ولما ذكر خلق ابن آدم ذكر رزقه ليعتبر فقال : ( فلينظر الإنسان إلى طعامه    ( كيف قدره ربه ودبره له وجعله سببا لحياته . وقال مجاهد    : إلى مدخله ومخرجه . ثم بين فقال : ( أنا ) قرأ أهل [ الكوفة    ]    " أنا " [ بالفتح ] على تكرير الخافض ، مجازه : فلينظر إلى أنا وقرأ الآخرون بالكسر على الاستئناف . ( صببنا الماء صبا    ) يعني المطر . ( ثم شققنا الأرض شقا    ) بالنبات . ( فأنبتنا فيها حبا    ) يعني الحبوب التي يتغذى بها . ( وعنبا وقضبا    ) وهو القت الرطب ، سمي بذلك لأنه يقضب في كل الأيام أي يقطع . وقال الحسن    : القضب : العلف للدواب   . ( وزيتونا ) وهو ما يعصر منه الزيت ( ونخلا ) جمع نخلة . ( وحدائق غلبا    ) غلاظ الأشجار ، واحدها أغلب ، ومنه قيل لغليظ الرقبة : أغلب . وقال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : الغلب : الملتفة الشجر بعضه في بعض ، قال ابن عباس    : طوالا . ( وفاكهة ) يريد ألوان الفواكه ( وأبا ) يعني الكلأ والمرعى الذي لم يزرعه الناس ، مما يأكله الأنعام والدواب .   [ ص: 339 ] 

قال عكرمة    : " الفاكهة " ما يأكله الناس ، و " الأب   " ما يأكله الدواب   . ومثله عن قتادة  قال : الفاكهة لكم والأب لأنعامكم . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : ما أنبتت [ الأرض ] مما يأكل الناس والأنعام . 

 وروي عن إبراهيم التيمي  أن أبا بكر  سئل عن قوله : " وفاكهة وأبا    " فقال : أي سماء تظلني وأي أرض تقلني إذا قلت في كتاب الله ما لا أعلم . 

 وروى ابن شهاب  عن أنس  أنه سمع  عمر بن الخطاب  قرأ هذه الآية ثم قال : كل هذا قد عرفنا فما الأب ؟ ثم رفض عصا كانت بيده وقال : هذا [ والله ] لعمر الله التكلف ، وما عليك يا ابن [ أم ] عمر  أن لا تدري ما الأب ، ثم قال : اتبعوا ما تبين لكم من هذا الكتاب ، وما لا [ تبين ] فدعوه .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (425)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ التكوير
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 19


( متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم    ( 32 ) فإذا جاءت الصاخة    ( 33 ) يوم يفر المرء من أخيه    ( 34 ) وأمه وأبيه    ( 35 ) وصاحبته وبنيه    ( 36 ) ) 

 ( متاعا لكم    ) منفعة لكم يعني الفاكهة ( ولأنعامكم ) يعني العشب . ثم ذكر القيامة فقال : ( فإذا جاءت الصاخة    ) يعني صيحة القيامة سميت بذلك لأنها تصخ الأسماع ، أي تبالغ في الأسماع حتى تكاد تصمها . ( يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه    ) لا يلتفت إلى واحد منهم لشغله بنفسه .   [ ص: 340 ] 

 حكي عن قتادة  قال في هذه الآية يوم يفر المرء من أخيه وأمه وأبيه وصاحبته وبنيه  قال : يفر هابيل  من قابيل ،  ويفر النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من أمه ، وإبراهيم    - عليه السلام - من أبيه ، ولوط    - عليه السلام - من صاحبته ، ونوح    - عليه السلام - من ابنه .
( لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه    ( 37 ) وجوه يومئذ مسفرة    ( 38 ) ضاحكة مستبشرة    ( 39 ) ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة    ( 40 ) ترهقها قترة    ( 41 ) ) 

 ( لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه   ) يشغله عن شأن غيره . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرني الحسين بن محمد بن عبد الله ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن ،  حدثنا محمد بن عبد العزيز ،  حدثنا  ابن أبي أويس ،  حدثنا أبي ، عن محمد بن أبي عياش ،  عن  عطاء بن يسار ،  عن سودة  زوج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " يبعث الناس حفاة عراة غرلا قد ألجمهم العرق وبلغ شحوم الآذان ، فقلت : يا رسول الله ، واسوأتاه ينظر بعضنا إلى بعض ؟ فقال : قد شغل الناس ، لكل امرئ منهم يومئذ شأن يغنيه    "   . ( وجوه يومئذ مسفرة    ) مشرقة مضيئة . ( ضاحكة ) بالسرور ( مستبشرة ) فرحة بما نالت من كرامة الله - عز وجل - . ( ووجوه يومئذ عليها غبرة    ) سواد وكآبة الهم [ والحزن ] ( ترهقها قترة    ) تعلوها وتغشاها ظلمة وكسوف . قال ابن عباس    : تغشاها ذلة . قال ابن زيد    : الفرق بين الغبرة والقترة   : أن القترة ما ارتفع من الغبار فلحق بالسماء ، والغبرة ما كان أسفل في الأرض .
[ ص: 341 ]   ( أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة    ( 42 ) ) 

 ( أولئك ) الذين يصنع بهم هذا ، ( أولئك هم الكفرة الفجرة    ) جمع الكافر والفاجر .
سورة التكوير 

 مكية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( إذا الشمس كورت    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( إذا الشمس كورت    ) أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  حدثنا أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن سهل السرخسي  إملاء أخبرنا أبو الوفاء المؤمل بن الحسن بن عيسى الماسرجسي ،  حدثنا  أحمد بن منصور الرمادي ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن خالد ،  حدثنا عبد الله بن بحير القاضي  قال سمعت عبد الرحمن بن زيد الصنعاني  قال سمعت ابن عمر  يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " من أحب أن ينظر في أحوال القيامة فليقرأ : ( إذا الشمس كورت    ) 

قوله - عز وجل - ( إذا الشمس كورت    ) قال علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس    : أظلمت ، وقال قتادة  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : ذهب ضوءها . وقال سعيد بن جبير    : غورت . وقال مجاهد    : اضمحلت . وقال الزجاج     : لفت كما تلف العمامة ، يقال : كورت العمامة على رأسي ، أكورها كورا  وكورتها تكويرا ، إذا لففتها وأصل التكوير جمع بعض الشيء إلى بعض ، فمعناه :  أن الشمس يجمع بعضها إلى بعض ثم تلف ، فإذا فعل بها ذلك ذهب ضوءها .   [ ص: 346 ] 

قال ابن عباس    : يكور الله الشمس والقمر والنجوم يوم [ القيامة ] في البحر ، ثم يبعث عليها ريحا دبورا فتضربها فتصير نارا . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا مسدد ،  حدثنا عبد العزيز بن المختار ،  حدثنا عبد الله الداناج ،  حدثني أبو سلمة بن عبد الرحمن ،  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " الشمس والقمر يكوران يوم القيامة "   .
( وإذا النجوم انكدرت    ( 2 ) وإذا الجبال سيرت    ( 3 ) وإذا العشار عطلت    ( 4 ) وإذا الوحوش حشرت    ( 5 ) وإذا البحار سجرت    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( وإذا النجوم انكدرت    ) أي تناثرت من السماء وتساقطت على الأرض ، يقال : انكدر الطائر أي سقط عن عشه ، قال الكلبي   وعطاء    : تمطر السماء يومئذ نجوما فلا يبقى نجم إلا وقع . ( وإذا الجبال سيرت    ) [ قلعت ] على وجه الأرض فصارت هباء [ منثورا ] . ( وإذا العشار عطلت     ) وهي النوق الحوامل التي أتى على حملها عشرة أشهر ، واحدتها عشراء ، ثم  لا يزال ذلك اسمها حتى تضع لتمام سنة ، وهي أنفس مال عند العرب ، " عطلت "  تركت [ مهملة ] بلا راع أهملها أهلها ، وكانوا لازمين لأذنابها ، ولم يكن  لهم مال أعجب إليهم منها ، لما جاءهم من أهوال يوم القيامة   . ( وإذا الوحوش    ) يعني دواب البر ( حشرت ) جمعت بعد البعث ليقتص لبعضها من بعض وروى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس  قال : حشرها : موتها . وقال : حشر كل شيء الموت ، غير الجن والإنس ، فإنهما يوقفان يوم القيامة . وقال أبي بن كعب    : اختلطت . ( وإذا البحار سجرت    ) قرأ أهل مكة   والبصرة  بالتخفيف ، وقرأ الباقون بالتشديد ، قال ابن عباس    : أوقدت فصارت نارا تضطرم ، وقال مجاهد  ومقاتل    : يعني فجر بعضها في بعض ، العذب   [ ص: 347 ] والملح ، فصارت البحور كلها بحرا واحدا . وقال الكلبي    : ملئت ، وهذا أيضا معناه : " والبحر المسجور    " ( الطور - 6 ) والمسجور : المملوء ، وقيل : صارت مياهها بحرا واحدا من الحميم لأهل النار . وقال الحسن    : يبست ، وهو قول قتادة ،  قال : ذهب ماؤها فلم يبق فيها قطرة . 

 وروى أبو العالية  عن أبي بن كعب ،  قال ست آيات قبل يوم القيامة    : بينما الناس في أسواقهم إذ ذهب ضوء الشمس ، [ فبينما هم كذلك إذ تناثرت  النجوم ] فبينما هم كذلك إذ وقعت الجبال على وجه الأرض فتحركت واضطربت ،  وفزعت الجن إلى الإنس والإنس إلى الجن ، واختلطت الدواب والطير والوحش ،  وماج بعضهم في بعض ، فذلك قوله : ( وإذا الوحوش حشرت    ) [ اختلطت ] ( وإذا العشار عطلت  وإذا البحار سجرت     ) قال : قالت الجن للإنس نحن نأتيكم بالخبر : فانطلقوا إلى البحر فإذا  هو نار تأجج ، قال : فبينما هم كذلك إذ تصدعت الأرض صدعة واحدة إلى الأرض  السابعة السفلى [ وانشقت السماء إنشقاقة واحدة وإلى السماء السابعة العليا ،  فبينما هم كذلك إذ جاءتهم الريح فأماتتهم . 
( وإذا النفوس زوجت    ( 7 ) ) 

 وعن ابن عباس  أيضا قال : هي اثنتا عشرة خصلة ، ستة في الدنيا وستة في الآخرة ، وهي ما ذكره بقوله - عز وجل - : ( وإذا النفوس زوجت    ) وروى النعمان بن بشير  عن  عمر بن الخطاب  أنه  سئل عن هذه الآية ؟ فقال : يقرن بين الرجل الصالح مع الرجل الصالح في  الجنة ، ويقرن بين الرجل السوء مع الرجل السوء في النار وهذا [ معنى ] قول عكرمة    . 

 وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : ألحق كل امرئ بشيعته ، اليهودي باليهودي والنصراني بالنصراني . 

 قال الربيع بن خثيم    : يحشر الرجل مع صاحب عمله . وقيل : زوجت النفوس بأعمالها . 

 وقال عطاء  ومقاتل    : زوجت نفوس المؤمنين بالحور العين ، وقرنت نفوس الكافرين بالشياطين .   [ ص: 348 ] 

 وروي عن عكرمة  قال : وإذا النفوس زوجت ردت الأرواح في الأجساد .
( وإذا الموءودة سئلت    ( 8 ) بأي ذنب قتلت    ( 9 ) وإذا الصحف نشرت    ( 10 ) وإذا السماء كشطت    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وإذا الموءودة سئلت     ) وهي الجارية المدفونة حية ، سميت بذلك لما يطرح عليها من التراب فيئدها  ، أي يثقلها حتى تموت ، وكانت العرب تدفن البنات حية مخافة العار والحاجة ،  يقال : [ أود هذا ليس بصحيح من حيث البناء لأن الموءودة من الوأد لا من  الأود يقال ] وأد يئد وأدا ، فهو وائد ، والمفعول موءود . 

 روى عكرمة  عن ابن عباس     : كانت المرأة في الجاهلية إذا حملت وكان أوان ولادتها حفرت حفرة فتمخضت  على رأس الحفرة ، فإن ولدت جارية رمت بها في الحفرة ، وإن ولدت غلاما حبسته  .   ( بأي ذنب قتلت    ) قرأ العامة على الفعل المجهول فيهما ، وأبو جعفر  يقرأ  : " قتلت " بالتشديد ومعناه تسأل الموءودة ، فيقال لها : بأي ذنب قتلت ؟  ومعنى سؤالها توبيخ قاتلها ، لأنها تقول : قتلت بغير ذنب . 

 وروي أن جابر بن زيد  كان يقرأ : وإذا الموءودة سئلت بأي ذنب قتلت  ومثله قرأ أبو الضحى    . ( وإذا الصحف نشرت    ) قرأ أهل المدينة   والشام  وعاصم  ويعقوب    : " نشرت " بالتخفيف ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتشديد ، كقوله : " يؤتى صحفا منشرة    " ( المدثر - 52 ) يعني صحائف الأعمال تنتشر للحساب . ( وإذا السماء كشطت    ) قال الفراء    : نزعت فطويت . وقال الزجاج    : قلعت كما يقلع السقف . وقال مقاتل    : تكشف عمن فيها . ومعنى " الكشط " رفعك شيئا عن شيء قد غطاه ، كما يكشط الجلد عن السنام .
[ ص: 349 ]   ( وإذا الجحيم سعرت    ( 12 ) وإذا الجنة أزلفت    ( 13 ) علمت نفس ما أحضرت    ( 14 ) فلا أقسم بالخنس    ( 15 ) الجوار الكنس    ( 16 ) والليل إذا عسعس    ( 17 ) والصبح إذا تنفس    ( 18 ) إنه لقول رسول كريم    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( وإذا الجحيم سعرت    ) قرأ أهل المدينة   والشام ،  وحفص  عن عاصم    : " سعرت " بالتشديد ، وقرأ الباقون بالتخفيف أي : أوقدت لأعداء الله . ( وإذا الجنة أزلفت    ) قربت لأولياء الله . ( علمت ) عند ذلك ( نفس ) أي : كل نفس ( ما أحضرت    ) من خير أو شر ، وهذا جواب لقوله : " إذا الشمس كورت    " وما بعدها . قوله - عز وجل - : ( فلا أقسم بالخنس    ) " لا " زائدة ، معناه : أقسم بالخنس ( الجوار الكنس ) قال قتادة    : هي النجوم تبدو بالليل وتخنس بالنهار ، فتخفى فلا ترى . 

 وعن علي  أيضا : أنها الكواكب تخنس بالنهار فلا ترى ، وتكنس تأوي إلى مجاريها . 

 وقال قوم : هي النجوم الخمسة : زحل ، والمشتري ، والمريخ ، والزهرة ،  وعطارد ، تخنس في مجراها ، أي : ترجع وراءها وتكنس : تستتر وقت اختفائها  وغروبها ، كما تكنس الظباء في مغارها . 

 وقال ابن زيد    : معنى " الخنس    " أنها تخنس أي : تتأخر عن مطالعها في كل عام تأخرا تتأخره عن تعجيل ذلك  الطلوع ، تخنس عنه . و " الكنس " أي تكنس بالنهار فلا ترى . وروى الأعمش  عن إبراهيم ،  عن عبد الله  أنها هي الوحش . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : هي الظباء . وهي رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وأصل الخنوس : الرجوع إلى وراء ، والكنوس : أن تأوي إلى مكانسها ، وهي المواضع التي تأوي إليها الوحوش . ( والليل إذا عسعس    ) قال الحسن    : أقبل بظلامه . وقال الآخرون : أدبر . تقول العرب : عسعس الليل وسعسع : إذا أدبر ولم يبق منه إلا اليسير . (والصبح إذا تنفس    ) أقبل وبدا أوله ، وقيل : امتد ضوءه وارتفع . ( إنه ) يعني القرآن ( لقول رسول كريم    ) يعني جبريل  أي : نزل به جبريل  عن الله تعالى .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (426)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الانفطار
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 19

[ ص: 350 ]   ( ذي قوة عند ذي العرش مكين    ( 20 ) مطاع ثم أمين    ( 21 ) وما صاحبكم بمجنون    ( 22 ) ولقد رآه بالأفق المبين    ( 23 ) ) 

 ( ذي قوة    ) وكان من قوته أنه اقتلع قريات قوم لوط  من الماء الأسود وحملها على جناحه فرفعها إلى السماء ثم قلبها ، وأنه أبصر إبليس يكلم عيسى  على بعض عقاب الأرض المقدسة فنفخه بجناحه نفخة ألقاه إلى [ أقصى ] جبل بالهند ،  وأنه صاح صيحة بثمود  فأصبحوا جاثمين ، وأنه يهبط من السماء إلى الأرض ويصعد في أسرع من [ الطير ] ( عند ذي العرش مكين     ) في المنزلة . ( مطاع ثم ) أي في [ السماوات ] تطيعه الملائكة ، ومن  طاعة الملائكة إياه أنهم فتحوا أبواب السماوات ليلة المعراج بقوله لرسول  الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وفتح خزنة الجنة أبوابها بقوله ، ( أمين )  على وحي الله ورسالته إلى أنبيائه . ( وما صاحبكم بمجنون    ) يقول لأهل مكة     : وما صاحبكم يعني محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بمجنون . وهذا أيضا من جواب القسم ، أقسم على أن القرآن نزل به جبريل ، وأن محمدا  ليس كما يقوله أهل مكة  ،  وذلك أنهم قالوا إنه مجنون ، وما يقول يقوله من عند نفسه . ( ولقد رآه    ) يعني رأى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - جبريل    - عليه السلام - على صورته   ( بالأفق المبين    ) وهو الأفق الأعلى من ناحية المشرق ، قاله مجاهد  وقتادة    . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي ،  أخبرني ابن فنجويه ،  حدثنا محمد بن جعفر ،  حدثنا الحسن بن عليوة ،  حدثنا إسماعيل بن عيسى ،  حدثنا  إسحاق بن بشر ،  أخبرنا  ابن جريج ،  عن عكرمة    [ ومقاتل    ] عن ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لجبريل    : " إني أحب أن أراك في صورتك التي تكون فيها في السماء " قال لن تقوى على ذلك ، قال : بلى ، قال : فأين تشاء أن أتخيل لك ؟ قال : بالأبطح ،  قال : لا يسعني ، قال فهاهنا ، قال : لا يسعني ، قال : فبعرفات ،  قال : ذلك بالحرى أن يسعني فواعده ، فخرج النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في الوقت فإذا هو بجبريل  قد أقبل من جبال عرفات  بخشخشة  وكلكلة ، قد ملأ ما بين المشرق والمغرب ، ورأسه في السماء ورجلاه في الأرض  ، فلما رآه النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كبر وخر مغشيا عليه . قال :  فتحول جبريل  في صورته فضمه إلى   [ ص: 351 ] صدره ، وقال : يا محمد  لا تخف فكيف لك لو رأيت إسرافيل  ورأسه  من تحت العرش ورجلاه في تخوم الأرض السابعة ، وإن العرش لعلى كاهله ، وإنه  ليتضاءل أحيانا من مخافة الله - عز وجل - حتى يصير مثل [ الصعو ] يعني  العصفور ، حتى ما يحمل عرش ربك إلا عظمته . 
( وما هو على الغيب بضنين    ( 24 ) وما هو بقول شيطان رجيم    ( 25 ) فأين تذهبون    ( 26 ) إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين    ( 27 ) لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم    ( 28 ) وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين    ( 29 ) ) 

 ( وما هو ) يعني محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( على الغيب    ) أي الوحي ، وخبر السماء وما اطلع عليه مما كان غائبا عنه من الأنباء والقصص ، ( بضنين ) قرأ أهل مكة   والبصرة   والكسائي  بالظاء  أي بمتهم ، يقال : فلان يظن بمال ويزن أي يتهم به : والظنة : التهمة ،  وقرأ الآخرون بالضاد أي يبخل ، يقول إنه يأتيه علم الغيب فلا يبخل به عليكم  بل يعلمكم ويخبركم به ، ولا يكتمه كما يكتم الكاهن ما عنده حتى يأخذ عليه  حلوانا ، تقول العرب : ضننت بالشيء بكسر النون أضن به ضنا وضنانة فأنا به  ضنين أي بخيل . ( وما هو ) يعني القرآن ( بقول شيطان رجيم    ) قال الكلبي    : يقول إن القرآن ليس بشعر ولا كهانة كما قالت قريش . ( فأين تذهبون    ) أي أين تعدلون عن هذا القرآن ، وفيه الشفاء والبيان ؟ قال الزجاج    : أي طريق تسلكون أبين من هذه الطريقة التي قد بينت لكم . ثم بين فقال : ( إن هو ) أي ما القرآن ( إلا ذكر للعالمين    ) موعظة للخلق أجمعين . ( لمن شاء منكم أن يستقيم    ) أي يتبع الحق ويقيم عليه . ( وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين     ) أي أعلمهم أن المشيئة في التوفيق إليه وأنهم لا يقدرون على ذلك إلا  بمشيئة الله ، وفيه إعلام أن أحدا لا يعمل خيرا إلا بتوفيق الله ولا شرا  إلا بخذلانه .
سُورَةُ الِانْفِطَارِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْفَطَرَتْ    ( 1 ) وَإِذَا الْكَوَاكِبُ انْتَثَرَتْ    ( 2 ) وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ فُجِّرَتْ    ( 3 ) وَإِذَا الْقُبُورُ بُعْثِرَتْ    ( 4 ) عَلِمَتْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ وَأَخَّرَتْ    ( 5 ) يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْفَطَرَتْ    ) انْشَقَّتْ . ( وَإِذَا الْكَوَاكِبُ انْتَثَرَتْ    ) تَسَاقَطَتْ . ( وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ فُجِّرَتْ    ) فُجِّرَ بَعْضُهَا فِي بَعْضٍ وَاخْتَلَطَ الْعَذْبُ بِالْمِلْحُ فَصَارَتْ بَحْرًا وَاحِدًا وَقَالَ الرَّبِيعُ    : " فُجِّرَتْ " فَاضَتْ . ( وَإِذَا الْقُبُورُ بُعْثِرَتْ     ) بُحِثَتْ وَقُلِبَ تُرَابُهَا وَبُعِثَ مَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْمَوْتَى  أَحْيَاءً يُقَالُ : بَعْثَرْتُ الْحَوْضَ وَبَحْثَرْتُهُ إِذَا قَلَبْتُهُ  فَجَعَلْتُ أَسْفَلَهُ أَعْلَاهُ . ( عَلِمَتْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ وَأَخَّرَتْ     ) قِيلَ : " مَا قَدَّمَتْ " مِنْ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ أَوْ سَيِّئٍ وَ "  أَخَّرَتْ " مِنْ سُنَّةٍ حَسَنَةٍ أَوْ سَيِّئَةٍ . وَقِيلَ : " مَا  قَدَّمَتْ " مِنَ الصَّدَقَاتِ وَ " أَخَّرَتْ " مِنَ التَّرِكَاتِ عَلَى  مَا ذَكَرْنَا فِي قَوْلِهِ : " يُنَبَّأُ الْإِنْسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِمَا قَدَّمَ وَأَخَّرَ    " ( الْقِيَامَةِ - 13 ) . ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ     ) مَا خَدَعَكَ وَسَوَّلَ لَكَ الْبَاطِلَ حَتَّى أَضَعْتَ مَا وَجَبَ  عَلَيْكَ . وَالْمَعْنَى : مَاذَا أَمَّنَكَ مِنْ [ عَذَابِهِ ] قَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ    .   [ ص: 356 ] 

 وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْأَسْوَدِ بْنِ شُرَيْقٍ  ضَرَبَ  النَّبِيَّ فَلَمْ يُعَاقِبْهُ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - فَأَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ يَقُولُ : مَا الَّذِي غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ  الْكَرِيمِ الْمُتَجَاوِزِ عَنْكَ إِذْ لَمْ يُعَاقِبْكَ عَاجِلًا  بِكُفْرِكَ ؟ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : غَرَّهُ عَدُوُّهُ الْمُسَلَّطُ عَلَيْهِ يَعْنِي الشَّيْطَانَ قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : غَرَّهُ عَفْوُ اللَّهِ حِينَ لَمْ يُعَاقِبْهُ فِي أَوَّلِ [ مَرَّةٍ ] . وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : غَرَّهُ رِفْقُ اللَّهِ بِهِ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ     : مَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلَّا سَيَخْلُو اللَّهُ بِهِ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ . فَيَقُولُ : يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَا غَرَّكَ بِي ؟ يَا ابْنَ  آدَمَ مَاذَا عَمِلْتَ فِيمَا [ عَلِمْتَ ] ؟ يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ مَاذَا  أَجَبْتَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ؟ . 

وَقِيلَ  لِلْفُضَيْلِ بْنِ عِيَاضٍ     : لَوْ أَقَامَكَ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَقَالَ : مَا غَرَّكَ  بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ مَاذَا كُنْتَ تَقُولُ ؟ قَالَ : أَقُولُ غَرَّنِي  سُتُورُكَ الْمُرَخَّاةُ . 

وَقَالَ  يَحْيَى بْنُ مُعَاذٍ    : لَوْ أَقَامَنِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ فَقَالَ مَا غَرَّكَ بِي ؟ [ فَأَقُولُ ] غَرَّنِي بِكَ بِرُّكَ بِي سَالِفًا وَآنِفًا   . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْوَرَّاقُ    : لَوْ قَالَ لِي : مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ لَقُلْتُ : غَرَّنِي كَرَمُ الْكَرِيمِ   . 

 قَالَ بَعْضُ أَهْلِ الْإِشَارَةِ : إِنَّمَا قَالَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ  دُونَ سَائِرِ أَسْمَائِهِ وَصِفَاتِهِ كَأَنَّهُ لَقَّنَهُ الْإِجَابَةَ  حَتَّى يَقُولَ : غَرَّنِي كَرَمُ الْكَرِيمِ .
( الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ    ( 7 ) فِي أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَا شَاءَ رَكَّبَكَ    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ    ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْكُوفَةِ   وَأَبُو جَعْفَرٍ     " فَعَدَلَكَ " بِالتَّخْفِيفِ أَيْ صَرَفَكَ وَأَمَالَكَ إِلَى أَيِّ  صُورَةٍ شَاءَ حَسَنًا وَقَبِيحًا وَطَوِيلًا وَقَصِيرًا . وَقَرَأَ  الْآخَرُونَ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ أَيْ قَوَّمَكَ وَجَعَلَكَ مُعْتَدِلَ  الْخَلْقِ وَالْأَعْضَاءِ . ( فِي أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَا شَاءَ رَكَّبَكَ    ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    : فِي أَيِّ شَبَهٍ مِنْ أَبٍ أَوْ أَمٍّ أَوْ خَالٍ أَوْ عَمٍّ . 

 وَجَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ : أَنَّ النُّطْفَةَ إِذَا اسْتَقَرَّتْ فِي الرَّحِمِ أُحْضِرَ كُلُّ عِرْقٍ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ آدَمَ ثُمَّ قَرَأَ " فِي أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَا شَاءَ رَكَّبَكَ    " .  [ ص: 357 ] وَذَكَرَ الْفَرَّاءُ  قَوْلًا آخَرَ : " فِي أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَا شَاءَ رَكَّبَكَ    " إِنْ شَاءَ فِي صُورَةِ إِنْسَانٍ وَإِنْ شَاءَ فِي صُورَةِ دَابَّةٍ أَوْ حَيَوَانٍ آخَرَ . 
( كلا بل تكذبون بالدين    ( 9 ) وإن عليكم لحافظين    ( 10 ) كراما كاتبين    ( 11 ) يعلمون ما تفعلون    ( 12 ) إن الأبرار لفي نعيم    ( 13 ) وإن الفجار لفي جحيم    ( 14 ) يصلونها يوم الدين    ( 15 ) وما هم عنها بغائبين    ( 16 ) وما أدراك ما يوم الدين    ( 17 ) ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين    ( 18 ) ) 

 ( كلا بل تكذبون    ) قرأ أبو جعفر  بالياء وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء لقوله : " وإن عليكم لحافظين    " ( بالدين ) بالجزاء والحساب . ( وإن عليكم لحافظين    ) رقباء من الملائكة يحفظون عليكم أعمالكم . ( كراما ) على الله ( كاتبين ) يكتبون أقوالكم وأعمالكم . ( يعلمون ما تفعلون    ) من خير أو شر . قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن الأبرار لفي نعيم    ) الأبرار الذين بروا وصدقوا في إيمانهم بأداء فرائض الله - عز وجل - واجتناب معاصيه . ( وإن الفجار لفي جحيم    ) روي أن سليمان بن عبد الملك  قال لأبي حازم المدني     : ليت شعري ما لنا عند الله ؟ قال : اعرض عملك على كتاب الله فإنك تعلم  ما لك عند الله . قال : فأين أجد في كتاب الله ؟ قال عند قوله : " إن الأبرار لفي نعيم وإن الفجار لفي جحيم    " قال سليمان    : فأين رحمة الله ؟ قال : " قريب من المحسنين    " ( الأعراف - 56 ) . قوله - عز وجل - : ( يصلونها يوم الدين وما هم عنها بغائبين    ) يدخلونها يوم القيامة ثم عظم ذلك اليوم فقال : ( وما أدراك ما يوم الدين    ) ثم كرر تعجبا لشأنه فقال ( ثم ما أدراك ما يوم الدين    ) 
( يوم لا تملك نفس لنفس شيئا والأمر يومئذ لله    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( يوم لا تملك    ) قرأ أهل الكوفة   والبصرة    : " يوم "   [ ص: 358 ] برفع الميم ردا على اليوم الأول وقرأ الآخرون بنصبها أي : في يوم يعني : هذه الأشياء في يوم لا تملك ( نفس لنفس شيئا    ) قال مقاتل    : يعني لنفس كافرة شيئا من المنفعة ( والأمر يومئذ لله    ) أي لم يملك الله في ذلك اليوم أحدا شيئا كما ملكهم في الدنيا .
سُورَةُ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ    ) يَعْنِي الَّذِينَ يَنْقُصُونَ الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ وَيَبْخَسُونَ حُقُوقَ النَّاسِ . قَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ     : إِنَّمَا قِيلَ لِلَّذِي يَنْقُصُ الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ :  مُطَفِّفٌ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَكَادُ يَسْرِقُ فِي الْمِكْيَالِ وَالْمِيزَانِ  إِلَّا الشَّيْءَ الْيَسِيرَ الطَّفِيفَ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ يَعْقُوبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مُحَمَّدٍ عَلِيِّ الصَّيْرَفِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْحَسَنُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَخْلَدِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو حَامِدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ الْحَافِظُ  حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ بِشْرٍ  حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ وَاقِدٍ  حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي حَدَّثَنِي يَزِيدُ النَّحْوِيُّ  أَنَّ عِكْرِمَةَ  حَدَّثَهُ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : لَمَّا قَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْمَدِينَةَ  كَانُوا مِنْ أَخْبَثِ النَّاسِ كَيْلًا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ    " فَأَحْسَنُوا الْكَيْلَ   . 

وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ    : قَدِمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْمَدِينَةَ  وَبِهَا رَجُلٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ : أَبُو جُهَيْنَةَ  وَمَعَهُ صَاعَانِ يَكِيلُ بِأَحَدِهِمَا وَيَكْتَالُ بِالْآخَرِ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ . 

 [ ص: 362 ] فَاللَّهُ تَعَالَى جَعَلَ الْوَيْلَ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ . ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ أَنَّ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ مَنْ هُمْ فَقَالَ :


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (427)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
 الاية 2 إلى الاية 26


( الَّذِينَ إِذَا اكْتَالُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ يَسْتَوْفُونَ    ( 2 ) وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَوْ وَزَنُوهُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ    ( 3 ) أَلَا يَظُنُّ أُولَئِكَ أَنَّهُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ    ( 4 ) لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ    ( 5 ) يَوْمَ يَقُومُ النَّاسُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( الَّذِينَ إِذَا اكْتَالُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ يَسْتَوْفُونَ    ) وَأَرَادَ إِذَا اكْتَالُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ أَيْ أَخَذُوا مِنْهُمُ وَ " مِنْ " وَ " عَلَى " مُتَعَاقِبَانِ . 

 قَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    :  الْمَعْنَى إِذَا اكْتَالُوا مِنَ النَّاسِ اسْتَوْفَوْا عَلَيْهِمُ  الْكَيْلَ [ الْوَزْنَ ] [ وَأَرَادَ : الَّذِينَ إِذَا اشْتَرَوْا  لِأَنْفُسِهِمُ اسْتَوْفَوْا فِي الْكَيْلِ وَالْوَزْنِ ] . 

 ( وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَوْ وَزَنُوهُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ     ) أَيْ كَالُوا لَهُمْ أَوْ وَزَنُوا لَهُمْ أَيْ لِلنَّاسُ يُقَالُ :  وَزَنْتُكَ حَقَّكَ وَكِلْتُكَ طَعَامَكَ أَيْ وَزَنْتُ لَكَ وَكِلْتُ لَكَ  كَمَا يُقَالُ : نَصَحْتُكَ وَنَصَحْتُ لَكَ وَكَسَبْتُكَ وَكَسَبْتُ لَكَ  . 

 قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : وَكَانَ عِيسَى بْنُ عُمَرَ  يَجْعَلُهُمَا حَرْفَيْنِ يَقِفُ عَلَى " كَالُوا وَوَزَنُوا " وَيَبْتَدِئُ " هُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ " وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ     : وَالِاخْتِيَارُ الْأَوَّلُ يَعْنِي : أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ كَلِمَةٌ  وَاحِدَةٌ لِأَنَّهُمْ كَتَبُوهَا بِغَيْرِ أَلِفٍ وَلَوْ كَانَتَا  مَقْطُوعَتَيْنِ لَكَانَتْ : " كَالُوا [ وَ ] وَزَنُوا " بِالْأَلِفِ  كَسَائِرِ الْأَفْعَالِ مِثْلُ جَاءُوا وَقَالُوا : وَاتَّفَقَتِ  الْمَصَاحِفُ عَلَى إِسْقَاطِ الْأَلِفِ وَلِأَنَّهُ يُقَالُ فِي اللُّغَةِ  : كِلْتُكَ وَوَزَنْتُكَ كَمَا يُقَالُ : كِلْتُ لَكَ وَوَزَنْتُ لَكَ . "  يُخْسِرُونَ " أَيْ يُنْقِصُونُ قَالَ نَافِعٌ    : كَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ  يَمُرُّ  بِالْبَائِعِ فَيَقُولُ : اتَّقِ اللَّهَ وَأَوْفِ الْكَيْلَ وَالْوَزْنَ  فَإِنَّ الْمُطَفِّفِينَ يُوقَفُونَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حَتَّى إِنَّ  الْعَرَقَ لَيُلْجِمُهُمْ إِلَى أَنْصَافِ آذَانِهِمْ . 

  ( أَلَا يَظُنُّ ) يَسْتَيْقِنُ ( أُولَئِكَ ) الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ ( أَنَّهُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ    ) يَعْنِي يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ . 

 ( يَوْمَ يَقُومُ النَّاسُ    ) [ مِنْ قُبُورِهِمْ ] ( لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ    ) أَيْ لِأَمْرِهِ وَلِجَزَائِهِ وَلِحِسَابِهِ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ الْمُنْذِرِ  أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْنٌ  حَدَّثَنِي مَالِكٌ  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :   " يَقُومُ النَّاسُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ حَتَّى يَغِيبَ أَحَدُهُمْ فِي رَشْحِهِ إِلَى أَنْصَافِ   [ ص: 363 ] أُذُنَيْهِ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي تَوْبَةَ الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْكِسَائِيُّ  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَحْمُودٍ  حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْخَلَّالُ  حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ  عَنْ  عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ يَزِيدَ بْنِ جَابِرٍ  قَالَ : [ حَدَّثَنِي  سُلَيْمُ بْنُ عَامِرٍ    ] حَدَّثَنِي الْمِقْدَادُ  صَاحِبُ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ :   " إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ أُدْنِيَتِ الشَّمْسُ مِنَ الْعِبَادِ حَتَّى تَكُونَ [ قَدْرَ ] مِيلٍ أَوِ اثْنَيْنِ " - قَالَ سُلَيْمٌ     : لَا أَدْرِي أَيُّ الْمِيلَيْنِ يَعْنِي مَسَافَةَ الْأَرْضِ أَوِ  الْمِيلَ الَّذِي تُكَحَّلُ بِهِ الْعَيْنُ ؟ - قَالَ : " فَتَصْهَرُهُمُ  الشَّمْسُ فَيَكُونُ فِي الْعَرَقِ بِقَدْرِ أَعْمَالِهِمْ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  يَأْخُذُهُ إِلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَأْخُذُهُ إِلَى  رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَأْخُذُهُ إِلَى حِقْوَيْهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ  يُلْجِمُهُ إِلْجَامًا " فَرَأَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُوَ يُشِيرُ بِيَدِهِ إِلَى فِيهِ يَقُولُ : "  أَلْجَمَهُ إِلْجَامًا "   . 
( كلا إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين    ( 7 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( كلا ) ردع ، أي ليس الأمر على ما هم عليه فليرتدعوا ، وتمام الكلام هاهنا ، وقال الحسن    : " كلا " ابتداء يتصل بما بعده على معنى حقا ( إن كتاب الفجار    ) الذي كتبت فيه أعمالهم ( لفي سجين    ) قال عبد الله بن عمر ،  وقتادة  ومجاهد ،  والضحاك    : ( سجين ) هي الأرض السابعة السفلى فيها أرواح الكفار . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي ،  أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه ،  حدثنا موسى بن محمد ،  حدثنا الحسن بن علويه ،  أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عيسى ،  حدثنا المسيب ،  حدثنا الأعمش ،  عن المنهال ،  عن زاذان ،  عن البراء  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   " سجين " أسفل سبع أرضين ، و " عليون " في السماء السابعة تحت العرش . 

 [ ص: 364 ] وقال شمر بن عطية    : جاء ابن عباس  إلى كعب الأحبار  فقال : أخبرني عن قول الله - عز وجل - : " إن كتاب الفجار لفي سجين     " قال : إن روح الفاجر يصعد بها إلى السماء فتأبى السماء أن تقبلها ثم  يهبط بها إلى الأرض ، فتأبى الأرض أن تقبلها فتدخل تحت سبع أرضين حتى ينتهى  بها إلى سجين ، وهو موضع جند إبليس ، فيخرج لها من سجين رق ، فيرقم ويختم ،  ويوضع تحت جند إبليس ، لمعرفتها الهلاك بحساب يوم القيامة وإليه ذهب سعيد  بن جبير ، قال : سجين تحت جند إبليس . 

 وقال  عطاء الخراساني :  هي الأرض السفلى ، وفيها إبليس وذريته . 

 وقال الكلبي    : هي صخرة تحت الأرض السابعة السفلى خضراء ، خضرة السماوات منها يجعل كتاب الفجار فيها . 

 وروى ابن أبي نجيح  عن مجاهد  أيضا قال : " سجين " صخرة تحت الأرض السفلى ، تقلب ، فيجعل كتاب الفجار فيها   . وقال وهب    : هي آخر سلطان إبليس . 

 وجاء في الحديث :   " الفلق جب ، في جهنم مغطى ، وسجين جب في جهنم مفتوح "   . 

 وقال عكرمة    : " لفي سجين    " أي : لفي خسار وضلال . وقال الأخفش    : هو فعيل من السجن ، كما يقال : فسيق وشريب ، معناه : لفي حبس وضيق شديد .
( وما أدراك ما سجين    ( 8 ) كتاب مرقوم    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( وما أدراك ما سجين    ) [ قال الزجاج    ] أي ليس ذلك مما كنت تعلمه أنت ولا قومك . 

 ( كتاب مرقوم    ) ليس هذا تفسير السجين ، بل هو بيان الكتاب المذكور في قوله : " إن كتاب الفجار    " أي هو كتاب مرقوم ، أي مكتوب فيه أعمالهم مثبتة عليهم كالرقم في الثوب ، لا ينسى ولا يمحى حتى يجازوا به . وقال قتادة  ومقاتل    : رقم عليه بشركائه كأنه أعلم بعلامة يعرف بها أنه   [ ص: 365 ] كافر . وقيل : مختوم ، بلغة حمير    .
( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين    ( 10 ) الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين    ( 11 ) وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم    ( 12 ) إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين    ( 13 ) كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون    ( 14 ) كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون    ( 15 ) ) 

 ( ويل يومئذ للمكذبين الذين يكذبون بيوم الدين وما يكذب به إلا كل معتد أثيم إذا تتلى عليه آياتنا قال أساطير الأولين كلا    ) قال مقاتل    : أي لا يؤمنون ، ثم استأنف فقال : ( بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون    ) 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الصمد الترابي ،  حدثنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن أحمد بن حمويه السرخسي ،  أخبرنا إبراهيم بن حزيم الشاشي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد بن حميد الكشي ،  حدثنا صفوان بن عيسى ،  عن ابن عجلان ،  عن القعقاع بن حكيم ،  عن أبي صالح ،  عن  أبي هريرة ،  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :    " إن المؤمن إذا أذنب كانت نكتة سوداء في قلبه ، فإن تاب ونزع واستغفر  صقل قلبه منها ، وإن زاد زادت حتى تعلو قلبه " فذلك الران الذي ذكر الله في  كتابه : " كلا بل ران على قلوبهم ما كانوا يكسبون    "   . 

 وأصل " الرين " الغلبة ، يقال : رانت الخمر ، على عقله ترين ، رينا وريونا  إذا غلبت عليه فسكر . ومعنى الآية ، غلبت على قلوبهم المعاصي وأحاطت بها .  قال الحسن    : هو الذنب على الذنب حتى يموت القلب . قال ابن عباس    : " ران على قلوبهم    " طبع عليها . 

 ( كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ    ) يوم القيامة ( لمحجوبون ) [ قال ابن عباس    : " كلا " يريد : لا يصدقون ، ثم استأنف فقال : " إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون    "
قال بعضهم : عن كرامته ورحمته [ ممنوعون ] وقال قتادة    : هو ألا ينظر إليهم ولا يزكيهم . وقال أكثر المفسرين : عن رؤيته   [ ص: 366 ] قال الحسن    : لو علم الزاهدون العابدون أنهم لا يرون ربهم في المعاد لزهقت أنفسهم في الدنيا . 

 قال  الحسين بن الفضل    : كما حجبهم في الدنيا عن توحيده حجبهم في الآخرة عن رؤيته . 

 وسئل مالك  عن هذه الآية فقال : لما حجب [ الله   ] أعداءه فلم يروه تجلى لأوليائه حتى رأوه . 

 وقال  الشافعي    - رضي الله عنه - : في قوله : " كلا إنهم عن ربهم يومئذ لمحجوبون    " دلالة على أن أولياء الله يرون الله . 
( ثم إنهم لصالو الجحيم    ( 16 ) ثم يقال هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون    ( 17 ) كلا إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين    ( 18 ) ) 

 ثم أخبر أن الكفار مع كونهم محجوبين عن الله يدخلون النار فقال : ( ثم إنهم لصالو الجحيم    ) لداخلو النار . 

 ( ثم يقال ) أي تقول لهم الخزنة ( هذا ) أي هذا العذاب ( الذي كنتم به تكذبون    ) 

 ( كلا ) قال مقاتل    : لا يؤمن بالعذاب الذي يصلاه . ثم بين محل كتاب الأبرار فقال : ( إن كتاب الأبرار لفي عليين    ) روينا عن البراء  مرفوعا :   " إن عليين في السماء السابعة تحت العرش "   . 

 وقال ابن عباس    : هو لوح من زبرجدة خضراء معلق تحت العرش أعمالهم مكتوبة فيه . 

 وقال كعب  وقتادة    : هو قائمة العرش اليمنى . 

 وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : هو الجنة . وقال الضحاك    : سدرة المنتهى . 

 وقال بعض أهل المعاني : علو بعد علو وشرف بعد شرف ، ولذلك جمعت بالياء والنون . 

 وقال الفراء    : هو اسم موضوع على صيغة الجمع ، لا واحد له من لفظه ، مثل عشرين وثلاثين . 
[ ص: 367 ]   ( وما أدراك ما عليون    ( 19 ) كتاب مرقوم    ( 20 ) يشهده المقربون    ( 21 ) إن الأبرار لفي نعيم    ( 22 ) على الأرائك ينظرون    ( 23 ) تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم    ( 24 ) يسقون من رحيق مختوم    ( 25 ) ختامه مسك وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون    ( 26 ) ) 

 ( وما أدراك ما عليون كتاب مرقوم    ) ليس بتفسير عليين ، أي مكتوب أعمالهم ، كما ذكرنا في كتاب الفجار . وقيل : كتب هناك ما أعد الله لهم من الكرامة ، وهو معنى قول مقاتل     : وقولهم : رقم لهم يخبر . وتقدير الآية [ على ] التقديم والتأخير ،  مجازها : إن كتاب الأبرار [ كتاب ] مرقوم في عليين ، وهو محل الملائكة ،  ومثله إن كتاب الفجار كتاب مرقوم في سجين ، وهو محل إبليس وجنده . 

 ( يشهده المقربون    ) يعني الملائكة الذين هم في عليين ، يشهدون ويحضرون ذلك المكتوب أو ذلك الكتاب إذا صعد به إلى عليين . ( إن الأبرار لفي نعيم على الأرائك ينظرون    ) إلى ما أعطاهم الله من الكرامة والنعمة ، وقال مقاتل    : ينظرون إلى عدوهم كيف يعذبون . 

 ( تعرف في وجوههم نضرة النعيم    ) إذا رأيتهم عرفت أنهم من أهل النعمة مما ترى في وجوههم من النور والحسن والبياض ، قال الحسن    : النضرة في الوجه والسرور في القلب ، وقرأ أبو جعفر  ويعقوب    : " تعرف " بضم التاء وفتح الراء على غير تسمية الفاعل " نضرة " رفع ، وقرأ الباقون بفتح التاء وكسر الراء " نضرة " نصب . 

 ( يسقون من رحيق    ) خمر صافية طيبة . قال مقاتل    : الخمر البيضاء . ( مختوم ) ختم ومنع من أن تمسه يد إلى أن يفك ختمه الأبرار ، وقال مجاهد    : " مختوم " أي مطين . 

 ( ختامه ) أي طينه ( مسك ) كأنه ذهب إلى هذا المعنى ، قال ابن زيد    : ختامه عند الله مسك ، وختام [ خمر ] الدنيا طين . وقال ابن مسعود    : " مختوم " أي ممزوج ختامه أي : آخر طعمه   [ ص: 368 ] وعاقبته مسك ، فالمختوم الذي له ختام ، أي آخر ، وختم كل شيء الفراغ منه . وقال قتادة    : يمزج لهم بالكافور ويختم بالمسك . 

 وقراءة العامة " ختامه مسك    " بتقديم التاء ، وقرأ الكسائي    " خاتمه " وهي قراءة علي  وعلقمة ،  ومعناهما واحد ، كما يقال : فلان كريم [ الطابع والطباع ] والختام والخاتم ، آخر كل شيء . 

 ( وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون    ) فليرغب الراغبون بالمبادرة إلى طاعة الله - عز وجل - . وقال مجاهد    : فليعمل العاملون ، [ نظيره قوله تعالى : " لمثل هذا فليعمل العاملون    " ( الصافات - 61 ) ] وقال مقاتل بن سليمان    : فليتنازع المتنازعون وقال عطاء    : فليستبق المستبقون ، وأصله من الشيء النفيس الذي تحرص عليه نفوس الناس ، ويريده كل أحد لنفسه وينفس به على غيره ، أي يضن .
( ومزاجه من تسنيم    ( 27 ) عينا يشرب بها المقربون    ( 28 ) إن الذين أجرموا كانوا من الذين آمنوا يضحكون    ( 29 ) ) 

 ( ومزاجه من تسنيم     ) شرب ينصب عليهم من علو في غرفهم ومنازلهم ، وقيل : يجري [ في الهواء  متسنما فينصب ] في أواني أهل الجنة على قدر ملئها ، فإذا امتلأت أمسك .  وهذا معنى قول قتادة    . 

 وأصل الكلمة من العلو ، يقال للشيء المرتفع : سنام ، ومنه : سنام البعير . قال الضحاك    : هو شراب اسمه تسنيم ، وهو أشرف الشراب . 

 قال ابن مسعود   وابن عباس    : هو خالص [ للمؤمنين ] المقربين يشربونها صرفا ويمزج لسائر أهل الجنة . وهو قوله : " ومزاجه من تسنيم عينا يشرب بها المقربون    " . 

 وروى يوسف بن مهران  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما أنه سئل عن قوله : " من تسنيم    " ؟ قال : هذا مما قال الله تعالى : " فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين    " ( السجدة - 17 ) . 

  ( عينا ) نصب على الحال ( يشرب بها    ) أي منها وقيل : يشرب بها المقربون صرفا . قوله - عز وجل - : ( إن الذين أجرموا    ) أشركوا ، يعني كفار قريش    : أبا جهل ،  والوليد بن المغيرة ،  والعاص بن وائل ،  وأصحابهم من مترفي مكة    ( كانوا من الذين آمنوا    ) عمار ،  وخباب ،   [ ص: 369 ] وصهيب ،  وبلال ،  وأصحابهم من فقراء المؤمنين . ( يضحكون ) وبهم يستهزءون . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (428)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الانشقاق
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 19


( وإذا مروا بهم يتغامزون    ( 30 ) وإذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين    ( 31 ) وإذا رأوهم قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون    ( 32 ) وما أرسلوا عليهم حافظين    ( 33 ) فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون    ( 34 ) على الأرائك ينظرون    ( 35 ) ) 

 ( وإذا مروا بهم    ) يعني من فقراء المؤمنين بالكفار ( يتغامزون ) والغمز الإشارة بالجفن والحاجب ، أي* يشيرون إليهم بالأعين استهزاء . 

 ( وإذا انقلبوا ) يعني الكفار ( إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين    ) معجبين بما هم فيه يتفكهون بذكرهم . 

 ( وإذا رأوهم    ) رأوا أصحاب النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ( قالوا إن هؤلاء لضالون    ) يأتون محمدا    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يرون أنهم على شيء . 

 ( وما أرسلوا    ) يعني المشركين ( عليهم ) يعني على المؤمنين ( حافظين ) أعمالهم ، أي لم يوكلوا بحفظ أعمالهم . 

 ( فاليوم ) يعني في الآخرة ( الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون    ) قال أبو صالح     : وذلك أنه يفتح للكفار في النار أبوابها ، ويقال لهم : اخرجوا ، فإذا  رأوها مفتوحة أقبلوا إليها ليخرجوا ، والمؤمنون ينظرون إليهم فإذا انتهوا  إلى أبوابها غلقت دونهم ، يفعل ذلك بهم مرارا والمؤمنون يضحكون . 

وقال كعب    : بين الجنة والنار كوى ، فإذا أراد المؤمن أن ينظر إلى عدو له ، كان في الدنيا ، اطلع عليه من تلك الكوى ، كما قال : " فاطلع فرآه في سواء الجحيم    " ( الصافات - 55 ) فإذا اطلعوا من الجنة إلى أعدائهم وهم يعذبون في النار ضحكوا ، فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : " فاليوم الذين آمنوا من الكفار يضحكون    " ( على الأرائك    ) [ من الدر والياقوت ] ( ينظرون ) إليهم في النار . 
[ ص: 370 ]   ( هل ثوب الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون    ( 36 ) ) 

 قال الله تعالى : ( هل ثوب ) هل جوزي ( الكفار ما كانوا يفعلون    ) أي جزاء استهزائهم بالمؤمنين . ومعنى الاستفهام هاهنا : التقرير . وثوب [ وأثيب ] وأثاب بمعنى واحد .
سُورَةُ الِانْشِقَاقِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْشَقَّتْ    ( 1 ) وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا وَحُقَّتْ    ( 2 ) وَإِذَا الْأَرْضُ مُدَّتْ    ( 3 ) وَأَلْقَتْ مَا فِيهَا وَتَخَلَّتْ    ( 4 ) وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا وَحُقَّتْ    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْشَقَّتْ    ) انْشِقَاقُهَا مِنْ عَلَامَاتِ الْقِيَامَةِ . 

 ( وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا     ) أَيْ سَمِعَتْ أَمْرَ رَبِّهَا بِالِانْشِقَاقِ وَأَطَاعَتْهُ ، مِنَ  الْأُذُنِ وَهُوَ الِاسْتِمَاعُ ، ( وَحُقَّتْ ) أَيْ وَحُقَّ لَهَا أَنْ  تُطِيعَ رَبَّهَا . 

 ( وَإِذَا الْأَرْضُ مُدَّتْ    ) مَدَّ الْأَدِيمِ الْعُكَاظِيِّ ، وَزِيدَ فِي سِعَتِهَا . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : سُوِّيَتْ كَمَدِّ الْأَدِيمِ ، فَلَا يَبْقَى فِيهَا بِنَاءٌ وَلَا جَبَلٌ . 

 ( وَأَلْقَتْ ) أَخْرَجَتْ ( مَا فِيهَا ) مِنَ الْمَوْتَى وَالْكُنُوزِ ( وَتَخَلَّتْ ) [ خَلَتْ ] مِنْهَا . 

 ( وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا وَحُقَّتْ     ) وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي جَوَابِ " إِذَا " قِيلَ : جَوَابُهُ مَحْذُوفٌ  تَقْدِيرُهُ : إِذَا كَانَتْ هَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاءُ يَرَى الْإِنْسَانُ  الثَّوَابَ وَالْعِقَابَ . 

 وَقِيلَ جَوَابُهُ : " يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ إِنَّكَ كَادِحٌ    " وَمَجَازُهُ : إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْشَقَّتْ لَقِيَ كُلُّ كَادِحٍ [ مَا ] عَمِلَهُ . 

 وَقِيلَ : جَوَابُهُ : " وَأَذِنَتْ " وَحِينَئِذٍ تَكُونُ " الْوَاوُ " زَائِدَةٌ .
[ ص: 374 ]   ( يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ إِنَّكَ كَادِحٌ إِلَى رَبِّكَ كَدْحًا فَمُلَاقِيهِ    ( 6 ) فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ    ( 7 ) فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَابًا يَسِيرًا    ( 8 ) وَيَنْقَلِبُ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُورًا    ( 9 ) وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ    ( 10 ) فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُو ثُبُورًا    ( 11 ) وَيَصْلَى سَعِيرًا    ( 12 ) ) 

 وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : ( كَادِحٌ إِلَى رَبِّكَ كَدْحًا     ) أَيْ سَاعٍ إِلَيْهِ فِي عَمَلِكَ ، وَالْكَدْحُ : عَمَلُ  الْإِنْسَانِ وَجُهْدُهُ فِي الْأَمْرِ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ حَتَّى  يَكْدَحَ ذَلِكَ فِيهِ ، أَيْ يُؤَثِّرَ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : عَامِلٌ لِرَبِّكَ عَمَلًا ( فَمُلَاقِيهِ ) أَيْ مُلَاقِي جَزَاءَ عَمَلِكَ خَيْرًا كَانَ أَوْ شَرًّا . 

 ( فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ    ) دِيوَانَ [ أَعْمَالِهِ ] ( بِيَمِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَابًا يَسِيرًا    ) أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا نَافِعٌ ،  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ،  حَدَّثَنِي  ابْنُ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ  أَنَّ عَائِشَةَ  زَوْجَ  النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَتْ لَا تَسْمَعُ  شَيْئًا لَا تَعْرِفُهُ إِلَّا رَاجَعَتْ فِيهِ حَتَّى تَعْرِفَهُ ،  قَالَتْ : قَالَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : "  مَنْ حُوسِبَ عُذِّبَ " قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَوَلَيْسَ يَقُولُ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَابًا يَسِيرًا    " ؟ قَالَتْ : فَقَالَ : " إِنَّمَا ذَلِكَ الْعَرْضُ ، وَلَكِنْ مَنْ نُوقِشَ [ فِي الْحِسَابِ هَلَكَ ] . 

 ( وَيَنْقَلِبُ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ     ) يَعْنِي فِي الْجَنَّةِ مِنَ الْحُورِ الْعِينِ وَالْآدَمِيَّات  ِ (  مَسْرُورًا ) بِمَا أُوتِيَ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَالْكَرَامَةِ . 

 ( وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ     ) فَتُغَلُّ يَدُهُ الْيُمْنَى إِلَى عُنُقِهِ وَتُجْعَلُ يَدُهُ  الشِّمَالُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ ، فَيُؤْتَى كِتَابَهُ بِشَمَالِهِ مِنْ  وَرَاءِ ظَهْرِهِ . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : تُخْلَعُ يَدُهُ الْيُسْرَى مِنْ وَرَاءِ ظَهْرِهِ . 

 ( فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُو ثُبُورًا    ) يُنَادِي بِالْوَيْلِ وَالْهَلَاكِ إِذَا قَرَأَ كِتَابَهُ يَقُولُ : يَا وَيْلَاهُ يَا ثُبُورَاهُ ، كَقَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى : " دَعَوْا هُنَالِكَ ثُبُورًا    " ( الْفُرْقَانِ - 13 ) . 

 ( وَيَصْلَى سَعِيرًا    ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ ،  وَأَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  ،  وَعَاصِمٌ ،  وَحَمْزَةُ    : وَ " يَصْلَى " بِفَتْحِ الْيَاءِ   [ ص: 375 ] خَفِيفًا كَقَوْلِهِ : " يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى    " ( الْأَعْلَى - 12 ) وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِضَمِّ الْيَاءِ [ وَفَتْحِ الصَّادِ ] وَتَشْدِيدِ اللَّامِ كَقَوْلِهِ : " وَتَصْلِيَةُ جَحِيمٍ    " ( الْوَاقِعَةِ - 94 ) " ثُمَّ الْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ    " ( الْحَاقَّةِ - 31 ) .
( إِنَّهُ كَانَ فِي أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُورًا    ( 13 ) إِنَّهُ ظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ يَحُورَ    ( 14 ) بَلَى إِنَّ رَبَّهُ كَانَ بِهِ بَصِيرًا    ( 15 ) فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالشَّفَقِ    ( 16 ) وَاللَّيْلِ وَمَا وَسَقَ    ( 17 ) وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا اتَّسَقَ    ( 18 ) لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقًا عَنْ طَبَقٍ    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( إِنَّهُ كَانَ فِي أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُورًا    ) يَعْنِي فِي الدُّنْيَا ، بِاتِّبَاعِ هَوَاهُ وَرُكُوبِ شَهْوَتِهِ . 

 ( إِنَّهُ ظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ يَحُورَ     ) أَنْ لَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا وَلَنْ يُبْعَثَ ثُمَّ قَالَ : ( بَلَى )  ( بَلَى ) أَيْ : لَيْسَ كَمَا ظَنَّ ، بَلْ يَحُورُ إِلَيْنَا وَيُبْعَثُ  ( إِنَّ رَبَّهُ كَانَ بِهِ بَصِيرًا    ) مِنْ يَوْمِ خَلَقَهُ إِلَى أَنْ بَعْثَهُ . 

 قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالشَّفَقِ    ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هُوَ النَّهَارُ كُلُّهُ . وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ النَّهَارِ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  وَأَكْثَرُ  الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : هُوَ الْحُمْرَةُ الَّتِي تَبْقَى فِي الْأُفُقِ بَعْدَ  غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ . وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هُوَ الْبَيَاضُ الَّذِي يَعْقُبُ  تِلْكَ الْحُمْرَةَ . 

 ( وَاللَّيْلِ وَمَا وَسَقَ     ) أَيْ جَمَعَ وَضَمَّ ، يُقَالُ : وَسَقْتُهُ أَسِقُهُ وَسْقَا ، أَيْ :  جَمَعْتُهُ ، وَاسْتَوْسَقَتِ الْإِبِلُ : إِذَا اجْتَمَعَتْ وَانْضَمَّتْ  . وَالْمَعْنَى : وَاللَّيْلِ وَمَا جَمَعَ وَضَمَّ مَا كَانَ  بِالنَّهَارِ مُنْتَشِرًا مِنَ الدَّوَابِّ ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّيْلَ  إِذَا أَقْبَلَ أَوَى كُلُّ شَيْءٍ إِلَى مَأْوَاهُ . رَوَى مَنْصُورٌ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  قَالَ : مَا لَفَّ وَأَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ    : أَقْبَلَ مِنْ ظُلْمَةٍ أَوْ كَوْكَبٍ . وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    . وَمَا عُمِلَ فِيهِ . ( وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا اتَّسَقَ    ) اجْتَمَعَ وَاسْتَوَى وَتَمَّ نُورُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الْأَيْامِ الْبِيضِ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : اسْتَدَارَ ، وَهُوَ افْتَعَلَ مِنَ الْوَسْقِ الَّذِي هُوَ الْجَمْعُ . 

 ( لَتَرْكَبُنَّ ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ   وَحَمْزَةُ   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ    : " لَتَرْكَبَنَّ " بِفَتْحِ الْبَاءِ يَعْنِي لَتَرْكَبَنَّ يَا مُحَمَّدُ    ( طَبَقًا عَنْ طَبَقٍ    ) قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ    : سَمَاءً بَعْدَ سَمَاءٍ . قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ     : يَعْنِي تُصْعَدُ فِيهَا . وَيَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ دَرَجَةً بَعْدَ  دَرَجَةٍ وَرُتْبَةً بَعْدَ رُتْبَةٍ فِي الْقُرْبِ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى  وَالرِّفْعَةِ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا سَعِيدُ بْنُ النَّضْرِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا هُشَيْمٌ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بِشْرٍ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  قَالَ قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    :   [ ص: 376 ]   " لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقًا عَنْ طَبَقٍ    " حَالًا بَعْدَ حَالٍ ، قَالَ هَذَا نَبِيُّكُمْ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

وَقِيلَ  : أَرَادَ بِهِ السَّمَاءَ تَتَغَيَّرُ لَوْنًا بَعْدَ لَوْنٍ ، فَتَصِيرُ  تَارَةً كَالدِّهَانِ وَتَارَةً كَالْمُهْلِ ، وَتَنْشَقُّ بِالْغَمَامِ  مَرَّةً وَتُطْوَى أُخْرَى . وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِضَمِّ الْبَاءِ ،  لِأَنَّ الْمَعْنَى بِالنَّاسِ أَشْبَهُ ، لِأَنَّهُ ذَكَرَ مِنْ قَبْلُ : "  فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ    " " وَشَمَالِهِ " وَذَكَرَ مِنْ بَعْدُ : " فَمَا لَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ     " وَأَرَادَ : لَتَرْكَبُنَّ حَالًا بَعْدَ حَالٍ ، وَأَمْرًا بَعْدَ  أَمْرٍ فِي مَوْقِفِ الْقِيَامَةِ ، يَعْنِي : الْأَحْوَالَ تَنْقَلِبُ  بِهِمْ ، فَيَصِيرُونَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ عَلَى غَيْرِ الْحَالِ الَّتِي  كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا . وَ " عَنْ " بِمَعْنَى بَعْدَ . 

 وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : يَعْنِي الْمَوْتَ ثُمَّ الْحَيَاةَ [ ثُمَّ الْمَوْتَ ثُمَّ الْحَيَاةَ ] . 

 وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : مَرَّةً فَقِيرًا وَمُرَّةً غَنِيًا . وَقَالَ  عَمْرُو بْنُ دِينَارٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : يَعْنِي الشَّدَائِدَ وَأَهْوَالَ الْمَوْتِ ، ثُمَّ الْبَعْثَ ثُمَّ الْعَرْضَ . وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : حَالًا بَعْدَ حَالٍ ، رَضِيعٌ ثُمَّ فَطِيمٌ ثُمَّ غُلَامٌ ثُمَّ شَابٌ ثُمَّ شَيْخٌ . وَقَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : لَتَرْكَبْنَ سَنَنَ مَنْ كَانَ قَبْلَكُمْ وَأَحْوَالَهُمْ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَمْرٍو الصَّنْعَانِيُّ  مِنَ الْيَمَنِ  عَنْ  زَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ  عَنْ  عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :    " لَتَتَّبِعُنَّ سَنَنَ مِنْ [ كَانَ ] قَبْلَكُمْ شِبْرًا شِبْرًا  وَذِرَاعًا ذِرَاعًا ، حَتَّى لَوْ دَخَلُوا جُحْرَ ضَبٍ لَتَبِعْتُمُوهُ  مْ  " قُلْنَا : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ آلْيَهُودَ  وَالنَّصَارَى  ؟ قَالَ : فَمَنْ ؟   .
( فما لهم لا يؤمنون    ( 20 ) وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون    ( 21 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - ( فما لهم لا يؤمنون    ) استفهام إنكار . 

 ( وإذا قرئ عليهم القرآن لا يسجدون    ) قال الكلبي  ومقاتل    : لا يصلون . 

 أخبرنا أبو عثمان سعيد بن إسماعيل الضبي ،  أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الجبار بن محمد الجراحي ،  حدثنا أبو العباس محمد بن أحمد المحبوبي ،  حدثنا أبو عيسى الترمذي ،  حدثنا قتيبة  حدثنا سفيان بن عيينة  عن أيوب بن موسى  عن عطاء بن مينا  عن  أبي هريرة  قال : سجدنا مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   [ ص: 377 ] في " اقرأ باسم ربك " " وإذا السماء انشقت " . 

أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا مسدد ،  أخبرنا معمر  قال : سمعت أبي قال حدثني بكر ،  عن أبي رافع  قال : صليت مع  أبي هريرة  العتمة فقرأ إذا السماء انشقت ، فسجد فقلت : ما هذا ؟ قال : سجدت بها خلف أبي القاسم    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلا أزال أسجد فيها حتى ألقاه . 
( بل الذين كفروا يكذبون    ( 22 ) والله أعلم بما يوعون    ( 23 ) فبشرهم بعذاب أليم    ( 24 ) إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون    ( 25 ) ) 

 ( بل الذين كفروا يكذبون    ) بالقرآن والبعث . 

 ( والله أعلم بما يوعون    ) في صدورهم من التكذيب . قال مجاهد    : يكتمون . ( فبشرهم بعذاب أليم إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون    ) غير مقطوع ولا منقوص . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (429)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ البروج
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 17


سُورَةُ الْبُرُوجِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْبُرُوجِ    ( 1 ) وَالْيَوْمِ الْمَوْعُودِ    ( 2 ) وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ    ( 3 ) ) 

 (   ( وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْبُرُوجِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْمَوْعُودِ    ) هُوَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ . ( وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ    ) أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْجَبَّارِ الرَّيَّانِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجَوَيْهِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُوسَى بْنِ عُبَيْدَةَ  ، عَنْ أَيْوبَ بْنِ خَالِدٍ  ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ رَافِعٍ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  ، قَالَ : قَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " الْيَوْمُ  الْمَوْعُودُ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَالْمَشْهُودُ يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ ،  وَالشَّاهِدُ  يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ ، مَا طَلَعَتْ شَمْسٌ وَلَا غَرَبَتْ عَلَى يَوْمٍ  أَفْضَلَ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةِ ، فِيهِ سَاعَةٌ لَا يُوَافِقُهَا عَبْدٌ  مُؤْمِنٌ يَدْعُو اللَّهَ فِيهَا خَيْرًا إِلَّا اسْتَجَابَ اللَّهُ لَهُ ،  أَوْ يَسْتَعِيذُ [ بِهِ ] مِنْ شَرٍّ إِلَّا أَعَاذَهُ مِنْهُ " ، وَهَذَا قَوْلُ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

 وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ : أَنَّ الشَّاهِدَ يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ وَالْمَشْهُودُ يَوْمُ النَّحْرِ .   [ ص: 382 ] 

 وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ    : " الشَّاهِدُ " يَوْمُ الْجُمُعَةِ ، " وَالْمَشْهُودُ " يَوْمُ [ النَّحْرِ ] 

قَالَ  سَعِيدُ بْنُ الْمُسَيَّبِ    : " الشَّاهِدُ " يَوْمُ التَّرْوِيَةِ ، " وَالْمَشْهُودُ " يَوْمُ عَرَفَةَ    . 

 وَرَوَى يُوسُفُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : " الشَّاهِدُ " مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَ " الْمَشْهُودُ " : يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ ، ثُمَّ تَلَا " فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ شَهِيدًا    " ( النِّسَاءِ - 41 ) ، وَقَالَ : ذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَجْمُوعٌ لَهُ النَّاسُ وَذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَشْهُودٌ  وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ يَحْيَى    : " الشَّاهِدُ " : مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَ " الْمَشْهُودُ " : اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - ، بَيَانُهُ : قَوْلُهُ " وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ شَهِيدًا    " . 

 وَرَوَى ابْنُ أَبِي نُجَيْحٍ  عَنْ مُجَاهِدٍ  قَالَ : " الشَّاهِدُ " آدَمُ ،  وَ " الْمَشْهُودُ " يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ . 

 وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    "  الشَّاهِدُ " الْإِنْسَانُ وَ " الْمَشْهُودُ " يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ .  وَعَنْهُ أَيْضًا : الشَّاهِدُ الْمَلَكُ يَشْهَدُ عَلَى ابْنِ آدَمَ ،  وَالْمَشْهُودُ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ . وَتَلَا " وَجَاءَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَعَهَا سَائِقٌ وَشَهِيدٌ    " ( ق - 21 ) و " وَذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَشْهُودٌ    " ( هُودٍ - 103 ) وَقِيلَ : الشَّاهِدُ [ الْحَفَظَةُ وَالْمَشْهُودُ بَنُو آدَمَ . وَقَالَ  عَطَاءُ بْنُ يَسَارٍ    : الشَّاهِدُ ] آدَمُ وَذُرِّيَّتُهُ ، وَالْمَشْهُودُ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ . 

 وَرَوَى الْوَالِبِيُّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : الشَّاهِدُ هُوَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - وَالْمَشْهُودُ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ . 

 وَقَالَ  الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ    : الشَّاهِدُ هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةُ وَالْمَشْهُودُ سَائِرُ الْأُمَمِ . بَيَانُهُ : " وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ    " ( الْبَقَرَةِ - 143 ) . 

 وَقَالَ  سَالِمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ    : سَأَلَتُ سَعِيدَ بْنَ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنْ قَوْلِهِ : " وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ    " فَقَالَ : الشَّاهِدُ هُوَ اللَّهُ وَالْمَشْهُودُ : نَحْنُ ، بَيَانُهُ : " وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا    " ( النِّسَاءِ - 79 ) وَقِيلَ : الشَّاهِدُ أَعْضَاءُ بَنِي آدَمَ ، وَالْمَشْهُودُ ابْنُ آدَمَ ، بَيَانُهُ : " يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ    " الْآيَةَ ( النُّورِ - 24 ) وَقِيلَ :   [ ص: 383 ] الشَّاهِدُ الْأَنْبِيَاءُ وَالْمَشْهُودُ مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، بَيَانُهُ : قَوْلُهُ : وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ  إِلَى قَوْلِهِ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ    ( آلِ عِمْرَانَ - 81 ) .
( قتل أصحاب الأخدود    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( قتل أصحاب الأخدود   ) أي : لعن ، و " الأخدود " الشق المستطيل في الأرض كالنهر ، وجمعه : أخاديد واختلفوا فيهم : 

 أخبرنا أبو حامد أحمد بن عبد الله الصالحي  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد بن عبد الله بن سعدان الخطيب  ، أخبرني أبو أحمد محمد بن أحمد بن محمد بن قريش بن نوح بن رستم ،  حدثنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن إبراهيم البوشنجي ،  حدثنا هدبة بن خالد  ، حدثنا حماد بن سلمة  ، حدثنا ثابت البناني  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن أبي ليلى  ، عن صهيب  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " كان  ملك فيمن كان قبلكم وكان له ساحر ، فلما كبر قال للملك : إني قد كبرت  فابعث إلي غلاما أعلمه السحر ، فبعث إليه غلاما ، وكان في طريقه إذا سلك  إليه راهب ، فقعد إليه وسمع كلامه فأعجبه ، فكان إذا أتى الساحر مر بالراهب  ، وقعد إليه فإذا أتى الساحر ضربه ، وإذا رجع من عند الساحر قعد إلى  الراهب وسمع كلامه فإذا أتى أهله ضربوه ، فشكا [ ذلك ] إلى الراهب ، فقال :  إذا [ جئت ] الساحر فقل : حبسني أهلي ، وإذا [ جئت ] أهلك فقل : حبسني  الساحر ، فبينما هو كذلك إذ أتى على دابة عظيمة قد حبست الناس ، فقال :  اليوم أعلم الراهب أفضل أم الساحر ؟ فأخذ حجرا ثم قال اللهم : إن كان أمر  الراهب أحب إليك من أمر الساحر فاقتل هذه الدابة حتى يمضي الناس ، فرماها  فقتلها ، فمضى الناس ، فأتى الراهب فأخبره ، فقال له الراهب : أي بني أنت  اليوم أفضل مني ، قد بلغ من أمرك ما أرى ، وإنك ستبتلى فإن ابتليت [ فاصبر ]  فلا تدل علي ، فكان الغلام يبرئ الأكمه والأبرص ويداوي الناس من سائر  الأدواء ، فسمع جليس للملك وكان قد عمي ، فأتاه بهدايا كثيرة ، فقال : ما  هنا لك أجمع إن أنت شفيتني ، قال : إني لا أشفي أحدا ، إنما يشفي الله ،  فإن أنت آمنت بالله دعوت الله لك فشفاك ، فآمن بالله فشفاه الله ، فأتى  الملك فجلس إليه كما كان يجلس ، فقال له الملك : من رد عليك بصرك ؟ قال :  ربي - عز وجل - ، قال أولك رب غيري ؟ قال : ربي وربك الله ، فأخذه فلم يزل  يعذبه حتى دل على الغلام ، فجيء بالغلام ، فقال له الملك : أي بني قد بلغ  من سحرك ما تبرئ به الأكمه والأبرص وتفعل وتفعل ، قال : إني لا أشفي أحدا  إنما يشفي الله ، فأخذه فلم يزل يعذبه حتى دل على الراهب ، فجيء بالراهب  فقيل له : ارجع عن دينك ، فأبى [ فدعا   [ ص: 384 ] بالمنشار  ] فوضع المنشار في مفرق رأسه فشقه به حتى وقع [ شقاه ] ثم جيء بجليس الملك  فقيل له : ارجع عن دينك ، فأبى فوضع المنشار في مفرق رأسه فشقه به حتى وقع  شقاه ، ثم جيء بالغلام فقيل له : ارجع عن دينك فأبى فدفعه إلى نفر من  أصحابه فقال : اذهبوا به إلى جبل كذا وكذا فاصعدوا به فإذا بلغتم ذروته فإن  رجع عن دينه وإلا فاطرحوه ، [ فذهبوا به ] فصعدوا به الجبل ، فقال : اللهم  اكفنيهم بما شئت ، فرجف بهم الجبل فسقطوا ، فجاء يمشي إلى الملك ، فقال له  الملك : ما فعل أصحابك ؟ فقال : كفانيهم الله ، فدفعه إلى نفر من أصحابه  فقال : اذهبوا به فاحملوه في قرقور [ إلى لجة بحر كذا ] فإن رجع عن دينه  وإلا [ فاطرحوه في البحر ] فذهبوا به فقال : اللهم اكفنيهم بما شئت ،  فانكفأت بهم السفينة فغرقوا فجاء يمشي إلى الملك ، فقال له الملك : ما فعل  أصحابك ؟ قال : كفانيهم الله ، فقال للملك : إنك لست بقاتلي حتى تفعل ما  آمرك ، قال : وما هو ؟ قال : تجمع الناس في صعيد واحد وتصلبني على جذع ثم  خذ سهما من كنانتي ثم ضع السهم في كبد القوس وقل : بسم [ الله ] رب الغلام ،  ثم ارمني فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك قتلتني . فجمع الناس في صعيد واحد ، وصلبه على  جذع ، ثم أخذ سهما من كنانته ثم وضع [ السهم ] في كبد قوسه ، ثم قال : بسم  [ الله ] رب الغلام ، ثم رماه فوقع السهم في صدغه ، فوضع يده على صدغه في  موضع السهم ، فمات ، فقال الناس : آمنا برب الغلام ثلاثا فأتي الملك ، فقيل  له : أرأيت ما كنت تحذر قد والله نزل بك حذرك ، قد آمن الناس ، فأمر  بالأخدود بأفواه السكك ، فخدت وأضرم بها النيران ، وقال : من لم يرجع عن  دينه فأقحموه فيها أو قيل له اقتحم ، قال : ففعلوا حتى جاءت امرأة معها صبي  لها ، فتقاعست أن تقع فيها ، فقال لها الغلام : يا أماه اصبري فإنك على  الحق   " . 

 هذا حديث صحيح أخرجه مسلم بن الحجاج  عن [ هدبة بن خالد  عن ] حماد بن سلمة    . 

 وذكر محمد بن إسحاق  عن  وهب بن منبه    : أن رجلا كان قد بقي على دين عيسى  فوقع إلى أهل نجران    [ فدعاهم ] فأجابوه فسار إليه ذو نواس اليهودي  بجنوده من حمير  وخيرهم بين النار واليهودية ، فأبوا عليه فخد الأخاديد وأحرق اثني عشر ألفا ، ثم [ لما ] غلب أرياط على اليمن  فخرج   [ ص: 385 ] ذو نواس  هاربا فاقتحم البحر بفرسه فغرق قال الكلبي    : وذو نواس  قتل عبد الله بن التامر    . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق  عن عبد الله بن أبي بكر    : أن خربة احتفرت في زمن  عمر بن الخطاب  فوجدوا عبد الله بن التامر  واضعا  يده على ضربة في رأسه إذا أميطت يده عنها انبعثت دما وإذا تركت ارتدت  مكانها ، وفي يده خاتم من حديد فيه : ربي الله ، فبلغ ذلك عمر  فكتب أن أعيدوا عليه الذي وجدتم عليه 

 وروى عطاء  عن ابن عباس    - رضي الله تعالى عنهما - قال : كان بنجران  ملك من ملوك حمير  يقال له : يوسف ذو نواس بن شرحبيل بن شرحيل  في الفترة قبل مولد النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - [ بسبعين سنة ] وكان في بلاده غلام يقال له عبد الله بن تامر  ،  وكان أبوه قد سلمه إلى معلم يعلمه السحر فكره ذلك الغلام ولم يجد بدا من  طاعة أبيه فجعل يختلف إلى المعلم [ وكان ] في طريقه راهب حسن القراءة حسن  الصوت ، فأعجبه ذلك ، وذكر قريبا من معنى حديث صهيب  إلى  أن قال الغلام للملك : إنك لا تقدر على قتلي إلا أن تفعل ما أقول لك ، قال  : فكيف أقتلك ؟ قال : تجمع أهل مملكتك وأنت على سريرك فترميني بسهم باسم  إلهي ، ففعل الملك [ ذلك ] فقتله ، فقال الناس : لا إله إلا الله ، عبد الله بن تامر  لا  دين إلا دينه ، فغضب الملك وأغلق باب المدينة وأخذ أفواه السكك وخد أخدودا  وملأه نارا ثم عرضهم رجلا رجلا فمن رجع عن الإسلام تركه ، ومن قال : ديني  دين عبد الله بن تامر  ألقاه  في الأخدود فأحرقه ، وكان في مملكته امرأة أسلمت فيمن أسلم ولها أولاد  ثلاثة أحدهم رضيع ، *فقال لها الملك : ارجعي عن دينك وإلا ألقيتك وأولادك  في النار ، فأبت فأخذ ابنها الأكبر فألقاه في النار ، ثم قال لها : ارجعي  عن دينك ، فأبت فألقى الثاني في النار ، ثم قال لها : ارجعي ، فأبت فأخذوا  الصبي منها ليلقوه في النار فهمت المرأة بالرجوع ، فقال الصبي : يا أماه لا  ترجعي [ عن الإسلام ] فإنك على الحق ، ولا بأس عليك ، فألقي الصبي في  النار ، وألقيت أمه على أثره   . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير   وابن أبزى    : لما انهزم أهل اسفندهار  قال  عمر بن الخطاب    : أي شيء يجري على المجوس من الأحكام فإنهم ليسوا بأهل كتاب ؟ فقال  علي بن أبي طالب     - رضي الله عنه - : بلى قد كان لهم كتاب ، وكانت الخمر أحلت لهم فتناولها  ملك من ملوكهم فغلبته على عقله ، فتناول أخته فوقع عليها فلما ذهب عنه  السكر ندم ، وقال لها : ويحك ما هذا الذي أتيت ، وما المخرج منه   [ ص: 386 ] قالت  : المخرج منه أن تخطب الناس ، وتقول : إن الله قد أحل نكاح الأخوات فإذا  ذهب في الناس وتناسوه خطبتهم فحرمته ، فقام خطيبا فقال : إن الله قد أحل  لكم نكاح الأخوات ، فقال الناس بأجمعهم : معاذ الله أن نؤمن بهذا ، أو نقر  به ، ما جاءنا به نبي ولا أنزل علينا فيه كتاب ، فبسط فيهم السوط فأبوا أن  يقروا فجرد فيهم السيف . فأبوا أن يقروا [ فخد لهم أخدودا ] وأوقد فيه  النيران وعرضهم عليها فمن أبى ولم يطعه قذفه في النار ومن أجاب خلى سبيله .  

 وقال الضحاك    : أصحاب الأخدود من بني إسرائيل ،  أخذوا  رجالا ونساء فخدوا لهم أخدودا ثم أوقدوا فيه النيران فأقاموا المؤمنين  عليها ، فقالوا : أتكفرون أم نقذفكم في النار ؟ ويزعمون أنه دانيال وأصحابه  . وهذه رواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما   . 

 وقال أبو الطفيل  عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - : كان أصحاب الأخدود نبيهم حبشي ، بعث [ نبي ] من الحبشة  إلى قومه ، ثم قرأ علي - رضي الله عنه - : ( ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك     ) الآية ( غافر - 78 ) فدعاهم فتابعه أناس فقاتلهم فقتل أصحابه وأخذوا  وأوثق ما أفلت منهم فخدوا أخدودا فملئوها نارا فمن تبع النبي رمي فيها ،  ومن تابعهم تركوه ، فجاءوا بامرأة ومعها صبي رضيع فجزعت ، فقال الصبي : يا  أماه مري ولا تنافقي   . 

 وقال عكرمة    : كانوا من النبط [ أحرقوا بالنار ] وقال مقاتل    : كانت الأخدود ثلاثة : واحدة بنجران  باليمن ،  وواحدة بالشام ،  والأخرى بفارس ،  حرقوا [ بالنار ] أما التي بالشام  فهو أبطاموس الرومي ،  وأما التي بفارس فبختنصر ،  وأما التي بأرض العرب فهو ذو نواس يوسف  ، فأما التي بالشام  وفارس  فلم ينزل الله فيهما قرآنا وأنزل في التي كانت بنجران  ،  وذلك أن رجلا مسلما ممن يقرأ الإنجيل آجر نفسه في عمل ، وجعل يقرأ الإنجيل  فرأت بنت المستأجر النور يضيء من قراءة الإنجيل ، فذكرت ذلك لأبيها فرمقه  حتى رآه [ فسأله فلم يخبره ] فلم يزل به حتى أخبره بالدين والإسلام ،  فتابعه هو وسبعة وثمانون إنسانا من بين رجل وامرأة وهذا بعدما رفع عيسى    - عليه السلام - إلى السماء ، فسمع ذلك يوسف ذو نواس  فخد لهم في الأرض وأوقد فيها نارا فعرضهم على الكفر ، فمن أبى   [ ص: 387 ] أن يكفر قذفه في النار ومن رجع عن دين عيسى  لم  يقذفه ، وإن امرأة جاءت ومعها ولد صغير لا يتكلم ، فلما قامت على شفير  الخندق نظرت إلى ابنها فرجعت عن النار ، فضربت حتى تقدمت فلم تزل كذلك ثلاث  مرات ، فلما كانت في الثالثة ذهبت ترجع فقال لها ابنها : يا أماه إني أرى  أمامك نارا لا تطفأ ، فلما سمعت ذلك قذفا جميعا أنفسهما في النار ، فجعلها  الله وابنها في الجنة ، فقذف في النار في يوم واحد سبعة وسبعون إنسانا ،  فذلك قوله - عز وجل - : " قتل أصحاب الأخدود   " .
( النار ذات الوقود    ( 5 ) إذ هم عليها قعود    ( 6 ) وهم على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين شهود    ( 7 ) وما نقموا منهم إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله العزيز الحميد    ( 8 ) الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض والله على كل شيء شهيد    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( النار ذات الوقود    ) بدل من الأخدود ، قال الربيع بن أنس     : نجى الله المؤمنين الذين ألقوا في النار بقبض أرواحهم قبل أن تمسهم  النار ، وخرجت النار إلى من على شفير الأخدود من الكفار فأحرقتهم . ( إذ هم عليها قعود    ) أي : عند النار جلوس [ لتعذيب ] المؤمنين . قال مجاهد    : كانوا قعودا على الكراسي [ عند الأخدود ] . ( وهم ) يعني الملك وأصحابه الذين خدوا [ الأخدود ] ( على ما يفعلون بالمؤمنين    ) من عرضهم على النار وإرادتهم أن يرجعوا إلى دينهم ( شهود ) حضور ، وقال مقاتل    : يعني يشهدون أن المؤمنين في ضلال حين تركوا عبادة الصنم . ( وما نقموا منهم    ) قال ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما : ما كرهوا منهم ( إلا أن يؤمنوا بالله ) قال مقاتل  ما عابوا منهم . وقيل : ما علموا فيهم عيبا . قال الزجاج    : ما أنكروا عليهم ذنبا إلا إيمانهم بالله ( العزيز الحميد    ) ( الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض والله على كل شيء    ) من أفعالهم ( شهيد )
[ ص: 388 ]   ( إن الذين فتنوا المؤمنين والمؤمنات ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم ولهم عذاب الحريق    ( 10 ) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير    ( 11 ) إن بطش ربك لشديد    ( 12 ) إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد    ( 13 ) وهو الغفور الودود    ( 14 ) ذو العرش المجيد    ( 15 ) فعال لما يريد    ( 16 ) هل أتاك حديث الجنود    ( 17 ) ) 

 ( إن الذين فتنوا    ) عذبوا وأحرقوا ( المؤمنين والمؤمنات    ) يقال : فتنت الشيء إذا أحرقته ، نظيره " يوم هم على النار يفتنون " ( الذاريات - 13 ( ثم لم يتوبوا فلهم عذاب جهنم    ) بكفرهم ( ولهم عذاب الحريق     ) بما أحرقوا المؤمنين . وقيل : ولهم عذاب الحريق [ في الدنيا ، وذلك أن  الله أحرقهم بالنار التي ] أحرقوا بها المؤمنين ، ارتفعت إليهم من الأخدود  ، قاله الربيع بن أنس  والكلبي    . ثم ذكر ما أعد للمؤمنين فقال : ( إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ذلك الفوز الكبير    ) واختلفوا في جواب القسم : فقال بعضهم : جوابه : " قتل أصحاب الأخدود    " يعني لقد قتل . 

 وقيل : فيه تقديم وتأخير ، تقديره : قتل أصحاب الأخدود والسماء ذات البروج . وقال قتادة    : جوابه : ( إن بطش ربك لشديد    ) قال ابن عباس    : إن أخذه بالعذاب إذا أخذ الظلمة لشديد ، كقوله : " إن أخذه أليم شديد    " ( هود - 102 ) . ( إنه هو يبدئ ويعيد    ) أي يخلقهم أولا في الدنيا ثم يعيدهم أحياء بعد الموت . ( وهو الغفور     ) لذنوب المؤمنين ( الودود ) المحب لهم ، وقيل : معناه المودود ،  كالحلوب والركوب ، بمعنى المحلوب والمركوب . وقيل : يغفر ويود أن يغفر ،  وقيل : المتودد إلى أوليائه بالمغفرة . ( ذو العرش المجيد    ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي    : " المجيد " بالجر ، على صفة العرش أي السرير العظيم . وقيل : أراد حسنه فوصفه بالمجد كما وصفه بالكرم ، فقال : " رب العرش الكريم    " ( المؤمنون - 116 ) ومعناه الكمال ، والعرش : أحسن الأشياء وأكملها ، وقرأ الآخرون بالرفع على صفة ذو العرش . ( فعال لما يريد    ) لا يعجزه شيء يريده ولا يمتنع منه شيء طلبه . قوله - عز وجل - ( هل أتاك حديث الجنود    ) قد أتاك خبر الجموع الكافرة الذين تجندوا   [ ص: 389 ] على الأنبياء
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (430)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الاعلى
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 15


( فرعون وثمود    ( 18 ) بل الذين كفروا في تكذيب    ( 19 ) والله من ورائهم محيط    ( 20 ) بل هو قرآن مجيد    ( 21 ) في لوح محفوظ    ( 22 ) ) 

 ثم بين من هم فقال : ( فرعون وثمود بل الذين كفروا    ) من قومك يا محمد    ( في تكذيب والله من ورائهم محيط بل هو قرآن مجيد في لوح محفوظ    ) لك وللقرآن كدأب [ آل فرعون ] من قبلهم ، ولم يعتبروا بمن كان قبلهم من الكفار . ( والله من ورائهم محيط    ) ، عالم بهم لا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالهم ، يقدر أن ينزل بهم ما أنزل بمن كان قبلهم . ( بل هو قرآن مجيد    ) ، كريم شريف كثير الخير ، ليس كما زعم المشركون أنه شعر وكهانة . ( في لوح محفوظ    ) ، قرأ نافع    : " محفوظ " بالرفع على نعت القرآن ، فإن القرآن محفوظ من التبديل والتغيير والتحريف ، قال الله تعالى : إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون  وهو أم الكتاب ، ومنه نسخ الكتب ، محفوظ من الشياطين ، ومن الزيادة فيه والنقصان . أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن فنجويه  ، أخبرنا مخلد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا الحسن بن علويه  ، أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عيسى  ، حدثنا  إسحاق بن بشر  ، أخبرني مقاتل   وابن جريج  ، عن مجاهد ،  عن ابن عباس  قال : إن في صدر اللوح : لا إله إلا الله وحده ، دينه الإسلام ، ومحمد  عبده  ورسوله ، فمن آمن بالله - عز وجل - وصدق بوعده واتبع رسله أدخله الجنة ،  قال : واللوح لوح من درة بيضاء ، طوله ما بين السماء والأرض ، وعرضه ما بين  المشرق إلى المغرب ، وحافتاه الدر والياقوت ، ودفتاه ياقوتة حمراء ، وقلمه  نور ، وكلامه معقود بالعرش ، وأصله في حجر ملك . 

 قال مقاتل    : اللوح المحفوظ عن يمين العرش . 
 سُورَةُ الطَّارِقِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالسَّمَاءِ وَالطَّارِقِ    ( 1 ) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الطَّارِقُ    ( 2 ) النَّجْمُ الثَّاقِبُ    ( 3 ) إِنْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ لَمَّا عَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( وَالسَّمَاءِ وَالطَّارِقِ    ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي أَبِي طَالِبٍ  ،  وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ أَتَى النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  فَأَتْحَفَهُ بِخُبْزٍ وَلَبَنٍ ، فَبَيْنَمَا هُوَ جَالَسٌ يَأْكُلُ إِذِ  انْحَطَّ نَجْمٌ فَامْتَلَأَ مَاءً ثُمَّ نَارًا ، فَفَزِعَ أَبُو طَالِبٍ  وَقَالَ  : أَيُّ شَيْءٍ هَذَا ؟ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : هَذَا نَجْمٌ رُمِيَ بِهِ ، وَهُوَ آيَةٌ مِنْ  آيَاتِ اللَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - فَعَجِبَ أَبُو طَالِبٍ  فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " وَالسَّمَاءِ وَالطَّارِقِ    " وَهَذَا قَسَمٌ ، وَ " الطَّارِقُ " النَّجْمُ يَظْهَرُ بِاللَّيْلِ ، وَمَا أَتَاكَ لَيْلًا فَهُوَ طَارِقٌ . 

 ( وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الطَّارِقُ    ) ثُمَّ فَسَّرَهُ فَقَالَ ( النَّجْمُ الثَّاقِبُ    ) أَيِ الْمُضِيءُ الْمُنِيرُ ، قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : الْمُتَوَهِّجُ ، قَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ     : أَرَادَ بِهِ الثُّرَيَّا ، وَالْعَرَبُ تُسَمِّيهِ النَّجْمُ .  وَقِيلَ : هُوَ زُحَلُ ، سُمِّيَ بِذَلِكَ لِارْتِفَاعِهِ ، تَقُولُ  الْعَرَبُ لِلطَّائِرِ إِذَا لَحِقَ بِبَطْنِ السَّمَاءِ ارْتِفَاعًا :  قَدْ ثَقَبَ . 

 ( إِنْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ    ) جَوَابُ الْقَسَمِ ( لَمَّا عَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ ،  وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ  ، وَعَاصِمٌ ،  وَحَمْزَةُ     : " لَمَّا " بِالتَّشْدِيدِ ، يَعْنُونَ : مَا كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلَّا  عَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ ، وَهِيَ لُغَةُ هُذَيْلٍ يَجْعَلُونَ " لَمَّا "  بِمَعْنَى " إِلَّا " يَقُولُونَ : نَشَدْتُكَ اللَّهَ لَمَّا قُمْتَ ،  أَيْ إِلَّا قُمْتَ . 

 وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ ، جَعَلُوا " مَا " صِلَةً ،  مَجَازُهُ : إِنَّ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ لَعَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ [ مِنْ رَبِّهَا ]   [ ص: 394 ]    [ وَتَأْوِيلُ الْآيَةِ : كُلُّ نَفْسٍ عَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ مِنْ رَبِّهَا ]  يَحْفَظُ عَمَلَهَا وَيُحْصِي عَلَيْهَا مَا تَكْتَسِبُ مِنْ خَيْرٍ  وَشَرٍّ . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : هُمُ الْحَفَظَةُ مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ . قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ     : حَافِظٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَحْفَظُهَا وَيَحْفَظُ قَوْلَهَا وَفِعْلَهَا  حَتَّى يَدْفَعَهَا وَيُسَلِّمَهَا إِلَى الْمَقَادِيرِ ، ثُمَّ يُخَلِّي  عَنْهَا .
( فَلْيَنْظُرِ الْإِنْسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ    ( 5 ) خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ    ( 6 ) يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ    ( 7 ) إِنَّهُ عَلَى رَجْعِهِ لَقَادِرٌ    ( 8 ) يَوْمَ تُبْلَى السَّرَائِرُ    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( فَلْيَنْظُرِ الْإِنْسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ    ) أَيْ مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ رَبُّهُ ، أَيْ فَلْيَنْظُرْ نَظَرَ الْمُتَفَكِّرِ . 

 ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ فَقَالَ : ( خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ     ) مَدْفُوقٍ أَيْ مَصْبُوبٍ فِي الرَّحِمِ ، وَهُوَ الْمَنِيُّ ،  فَاعِلٌ بِمَعْنَى مَفْعُولٍ كَقَوْلِهِ : " عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ " (  الْحَاقَّةِ - 21 ) أَيْ مَرَضِيَّةٍ ، وَالدَّفْقُ : الصَّبُّ ، وَأَرَادَ  مَاءَ الرَّجُلِ وَمَاءَ الْمَرْأَةِ ، لِأَنَّ الْوَلَدَ مَخْلُوقٌ  مِنْهُمَا ، وَجَعَلَهُ وَاحِدًا لِامْتِزَاجِهِم  َا . 

 ( يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ     ) يَعْنِي صُلْبَ الرَّجُلِ وَتَرَائِبَ الْمَرْأَةِ ، وَ "  التَّرَائِبُ " جُمَعُ التَّرِيبَةِ ، وَهِيَ عِظَامُ الصَّدْرِ  وَالنَّحْرِ . قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : هِيَ مَوْضِعُ الْقِلَادَةِ مِنَ الصَّدْرِ   . وَرَوَى الْوَالِبِيُّ  عَنْهُ : بَيْنَ ثَدْيَيِ الْمَرْأَةِ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : النَّحْرُ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : الصَّدْرُ . 

 ( إِنَّهُ عَلَى رَجْعِهِ لَقَادِرٌ    ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : عَلَى رَدِّ النُّطْفَةِ فِي الْإِحْلِيلِ . وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : عَلَى رَدِّ الْمَاءِ فِي الصُّلْبِ الَّذِي خَرَجَ مِنْهُ . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : إِنَّهُ عَلَى رَدِّ الْإِنْسَانِ مَاءً كَمَا كَانَ مِنْ قَبْلُ لِقَادِرٌ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ     : [ إِنْ شَاءَ رَدَّهُ ] مِنَ الْكِبَرِ إِلَى الشَّبَابِ ، وَمِنَ  الشَّبَابِ إِلَى الصِّبَا ، وَمِنَ الصِّبَا إِلَى النُّطْفَةِ ، وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : إِنَّهُ عَلَى حَبْسِ ذَلِكَ الْمَاءِ لِقَادِرٌ حَتَّى لَا يَخْرُجَ وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى عَلَى بَعْثِ الْإِنْسَانِ وَإِعَادَتِهِ قَادِرٌ وَهَذَا أَوْلَى الْأَقَاوِيلِ لِقَوْلِهِ : ( يَوْمَ تُبْلَى السَّرَائِرُ    ) 

 ( يَوْمَ تُبْلَى السَّرَائِرُ    ) وَذَلِكَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تُبْلَى السَّرَائِرُ ، تُظْهَرُ الْخَفَايَا قَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ    : تُخْتَبَرُ [ الْأَعْمَالُ ] قَالَ عَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ     : السَّرَائِرُ فَرَائِضُ الْأَعْمَالِ ، كَالصَّوْمِ وَالصَّلَاةِ [  وَالْوُضُوءِ ] وَالِاغْتِسَالِ مِنَ الْجَنَابَةِ ، فَإِنَّهَا سَرَائِرُ  بَيْنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى وَبَيْنَ الْعَبْدِ ، فَلَوْ شَاءَ الْعَبْدُ  لَقَالَ : صُمْتُ وَلَمْ يَصُمْ ، وَصَلَّيْتُ ، وَلَمْ يُصَلِّ ،  وَاغْتَسَلْتُ وَلَمْ يَغْتَسِلْ ، فَيُخْتَبَرُ حَتَّى يَظْهَرَ مَنْ  أَدَّاهَا مِمَّنْ ضَيَّعَهَا   . 

قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ     : بِيَدَيِ اللَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كُلُّ سِرٍّ ،  فَيَكُونُ زَيْنًا فِي وُجُوهٍ وَشَيْنًا فِي وُجُوهٍ ،   [ ص: 395 ] يَعْنِي : مَنْ أَدَّاهَا كَانَ وَجْهُهُ مُشْرِقًا ، وَمَنْ ضَيَّعَهَا كَانَ وَجْهُهُ أَغْبَرَ   . 
( فما له من قوة ولا ناصر    ( 10 ) والسماء ذات الرجع    ( 11 ) والأرض ذات الصدع    ( 12 ) إنه لقول فصل    ( 13 ) وما هو بالهزل    ( 14 ) إنهم يكيدون كيدا    ( 15 ) وأكيد كيدا    ( 16 ) فمهل الكافرين أمهلهم رويدا    ( 17 ) ) 

 ( فما له من قوة ولا ناصر   ) أي ما لهذا الإنسان المنكر للبعث من قوة يمتنع بها من عذاب الله ولا ناصر ينصره من الله . 

 ثم ذكر قسما آخر فقال : ( والسماء ذات الرجع    ) أي ذات المطر لأنه يرجع كل عام ويتكرر . وقال ابن عباس    : هو السحاب يرجع بالمطر   . 

 ( والأرض ذات الصدع    ) أي تتصدع وتنشق عن النبات والأشجار والأنهار . 

 وجواب القسم قوله : ( إنه ) يعني القرآن ( لقول فصل    ) حق وجد يفصل بين الحق والباطل . 

 ( وما هو بالهزل    ) باللعب والباطل . 

 ثم أخبر عن مشركي مكة   فقال : ( إنهم يكيدون كيدا    ) يخافون النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويظهرون ما هم على خلافه . 

 ( وأكيد كيدا    ) وكيد الله استدراجه إياهم من حيث لا يعلمون . 

  ( فمهل الكافرين ) قال ابن عباس    : هذا وعيد من الله - عز وجل - لهم   ( أمهلهم رويدا    ) قليلا ومعنى مهل وأمهل : أنظر ولا تعجل ، فأخذهم الله يوم بدر ،  ونسخ الإمهال بآية السيف . 
 سُورَةُ الْأَعْلَى 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى    ( 1 ) ) 

 (   ( سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى    ) [ يَعْنِي ] قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّيَ الْأَعْلَى . وَإِلَى هَذَا ذَهَبَ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنَ الصَّحَابَةِ  وَالتَّابِعِينَ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ حَامِدٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ أَبَانَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  وَكِيعٌ ،  عَنْ إِسْرَائِيلَ ،  عَنْ أَبِي إِسْحَاقَ  ، عَنْ مُسْلِمِ بْنِ الْبَطِينِ  ، عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَرَأَ " سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى    " فَقَالَ : " سُبْحَانَ رَبِّيَ الْأَعْلَى   " . 

 وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : مَعْنَاهُ نَزِّهْ رَبَّكَ الْأَعْلَى عَمَّا يَصِفُهُ  بِهِ الْمُلْحِدُونَ ، وَجَعَلُوا الِاسْمَ صِلَةً . وَيَحْتَجُّ بِهَذَا  مَنْ يَجْعَلُ الِاسْمَ وَالْمُسَمَّى وَاحِدًا ، لِأَنَّ أَحَدًا لَا  يَقُولُ : سُبْحَانَ اسْمِ اللَّهِ ، وَسُبْحَانَ اسْمِ رَبِّنَا ،  إِنَّمَا يَقُولُ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَسُبْحَانَ رَبِّنَا ، فَكَانَ  مَعْنَى سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى : سَبِّحْ رَبَّكَ .   [ ص: 400 ] 

 وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ : نَزِّهْ تَسْمِيَةَ رَبِّكَ ، بِأَنْ تَذْكُرَهُ  وَأَنْتَ لَهُ مُعَظِّمٌ ، وَلِذِكْرِهِ مُحْتَرِمٌ [ وَلِأَوَامِرِهِ  مُطَاوِعٌ ] وَجَعَلُوا الِاسْمَ بِمَعْنَى التَّسْمِيَةِ . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : سَبِّحِ [ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى ] أَيْ : صَلِّ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى   .
( الذي خلق فسوى    ( 2 ) والذي قدر فهدى    ( 3 ) والذي أخرج المرعى    ( 4 ) فجعله غثاء أحوى    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( الذي خلق فسوى    ) قال الكلبي    : خلق كل ذي روح ، فسوى اليدين والرجلين والعينين . وقال الزجاج    : خلق الإنسان مستويا ، ومعنى " سوى " عدل قامته . 

 ( والذي قدر فهدى    ) قرأ الكسائي    : " قدر " بتخفيف الدال ، وشددها الآخرون ، وهما بمعنى واحد . 

 وقال مجاهد    : هدى الإنسان لسبيل الخير والشر ، والسعادة والشقاوة ، وهدى الأنعام لمراتعها . 

 وقال مقاتل  والكلبي    : قدر لكل شيء مسلكه ، " فهدى " عرفها كيف يأتي الذكر الأنثى . 

 وقيل : قدر الأرزاق وهدى لاكتساب الأرزاق والمعاش . 

 وقيل : خلق المنافع في الأشياء ، وهدى الإنسان لوجه استخراجها منها . 

 وقال  السدي    : قدر مدة الجنين في الرحم ثم هداه للخروج من الرحم . 

 قال الواسطي    : قدر السعادة والشقاوة عليهم ، ثم يسر لكل واحد من الطائفتين سلوك [ سبيل ] ما قدر عليه . 

 ( والذي أخرج المرعى    ) أنبت العشب وما ترعاه [ النعم ] من بين أخضر وأصفر وأحمر وأبيض . 

 ( فجعله ) بعد الخضرة ( غثاء ) هشيما باليا ، كالغثاء الذي تراه فوق السيل  . ( أحوى ) أسود بعد الخضرة ، وذلك أن الكلأ إذا جف ويبس اسود .   [ ص: 401 ] 
(   ( سنقرئك فلا تنسى    ( 6 ) إلا ما شاء الله إنه يعلم الجهر وما يخفى    ( 7 ) ونيسرك لليسرى    ( 8 ) فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى    ( 9 ) سيذكر من يخشى    ( 10 ) ويتجنبها الأشقى    ( 11 ) الذي يصلى النار الكبرى    ( 12 ) ) 

 ( سنقرئك ) سنعلمك بقراءة جبريل    [ عليك ] ( فلا تنسى إلا ما شاء الله    ) أن تنساه ، وما نسخ الله تلاوته من القرآن ، كما قال : " ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها    " ( البقرة - 106 ) والإنساء نوع من النسخ . 

 وقال مجاهد ،  والكلبي    : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا نزل عليه جبريل     - عليه السلام - ، لم يفرغ من آخر الآية حتى يتكلم رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - بأولها ، مخافة أن ينساها ، فأنزل الله تعالى : " سنقرئك فلا  تنسى " [ فلم ينس بعد ] ذلك شيئا . ( إنه يعلم الجهر    ) من القول والفعل ( وما يخفى ) منهما ، والمعنى : أنه يعلم السر والعلانية . 

 ( ونيسرك لليسرى    ) قال مقاتل    : نهون عليك عمل أهل الجنة - وهو معنى قول ابن عباس    - ونيسرك لأن تعمل خيرا . و " اليسرى " عمل الخير . 

 وقيل : نوفقك للشريعة اليسرى وهي الحنيفية السمحة . 

 وقيل : هو متصل بالكلام الأول معناه : إنه يعلم الجهر مما تقرؤه على جبريل  إذا فرغ من التلاوة ، " وما يخفى " ما تقرأ في نفسك مخافة النسيان ، ثم وعده فقال : ( ونيسرك لليسرى    ) أي نهون عليك الوحي حتى تحفظه وتعلمه . 

 ( فذكر ) عظ بالقرآن ( إن نفعت الذكرى    ) الموعظة والتذكير . والمعنى : نفعت أو لم تنفع ، وإنما لم يذكر الحالة الثانية ، كقوله : " سرابيل تقيكم الحر    " وأراد : الحر والبرد جميعا . 

 ( سيذكر ) يتعظ ( من يخشى ) الله - عز وجل - . 

 ( ويتجنبها ) أي يتجنب الذكرى ويتباعد عنها ( الأشقى ) الشقي في علم الله . 

 ( الذي يصلى النار الكبرى    ) العظيمة والفظيعة ، لأنها أعظم وأشد حرا من نار الدنيا . 
[ ص: 402 ]   ( ثم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا    ( 13 ) قد أفلح من تزكى    ( 14 ) وذكر اسم ربه فصلى    ( 15 ) ) 

 ( ثم لا يموت فيها    ) فيستريح ( ولا يحيا ) حياة تنفعه . 

 ( ( قد أفلح من تزكى    ) تطهر من الشرك وقال : لا إله إلا الله . هذا قول عطاء  وعكرمة  ، ورواية الوالبي   وسعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  وقال الحسن    : من كان عمله زاكيا . 

 وقال آخرون : هو صدقة الفطر ، روي عن  أبي سعيد الخدري  في قوله : " قد أفلح من تزكى " قال : أعطى صدقة الفطر   . 

 ( وذكر اسم ربه فصلى    ) قال خرج إلى العيد فصلى ، فكان ابن مسعود  يقول : رحم الله امرءا تصدق ثم صلى ، ثم يقرأ هذه الآية . وروى نافع : كان ابن عمر  إذا  صلى الغداة - يعني من يوم العيد - قال : يا نافع أخرجت الصدقة ؟ فإن قلت :  نعم ، مضى إلى المصلى ، وإن قلت : لا قال : فالآن فأخرج ، فإنما نزلت هذه  الآية في هذا قد أفلح من تزكى وذكر اسم ربه فصلى  وهو قول أبي العالية   وابن سيرين    . 

 وقال بعضهم : لا أدري ما وجه هذا التأويل ؟ لأن هذه السورة مكية ، ولم يكن بمكة  عيد ولا زكاة فطر . 

 [ قال الشيخ الإمام محيي السنة رحمه الله ] يجوز أن يكون النزول سابقا على الحكم كما قال : " وأنت حل بهذا البلد    " فالسورة مكية ، وظهر أثر الحل يوم الفتح حتى قال عليه الصلاة والسلام : " أحلت لي ساعة من نهار   " وكذلك نزل بمكة    : " سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر    " ( القمر - 45 ) قال عمر بن الخطاب : كنت لا أدري أي جمع يهزم ، فلما كان يوم بدر رأيت النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   [ ص: 403 ] يثب ، في الدرع ويقول : سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر   " 

وذكر اسم ربه فصلى    " أي : وذكر ربه فصلى ، قيل : الذكر : تكبيرات العيد ، والصلاة : صلاة العيد ، وقيل : الصلاة هاهنا الدعاء .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (431)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الغاشية
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 26

(   ( بل تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا    ( 16 ) والآخرة خير وأبقى    ( 17 ) إن هذا لفي الصحف الأولى    ( 18 ) صحف إبراهيم وموسى    ( 19 ) ) 

 ( بل تؤثرون ) قرأ أبوعمرو  ، ويعقوب     : [ يؤثرون ] بالياء ، يعني : الأشقين الذين ذكروا ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء  ، دليله : قراءة أبي بن كعب " بل أنتم تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا " [ والمراد ب  " الأشقى " الجمع ، وإن كان على لفظ الواحد ، لأن الشيء إذا دخله الألف  واللام للجنس صار مستغرقا ، فكأنه قال : ويتجنبه الأشقون ، ثم قال : " بل  تؤثرون الحياة الدنيا "
( والآخرة خير وأبقى    ) قال عرفجة الأشجعي : كنا عند ابن مسعود  فقرأ  هذه الآية ، فقال لنا : أتدرون لم آثرنا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة ؟ قلنا :  لا قال : لأن الدنيا أحضرت ، وعجل لنا طعامها وشرابها ونساؤها ولذاتها  وبهجتها ، وأن الآخرة نعتت لنا ، وزويت عنا فأحببنا العاجل وتركنا الآجل . 

 ( إن هذا ) يعني ما ذكر من قوله : " قد أفلح من تزكى    " [ إلى تمام ] أربع آيات ، ( لفي الصحف الأولى     ) أي في الكتب الأولى التي أنزلت قبل القرآن ، ذكر فيها فلاح المتزكي  والمصلي ، وإيثار الخلق الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة ، وأن الآخرة خير وأبقى .  

 ثم بين الصحف فقال : ( صحف إبراهيم وموسى    ) قال عكرمة   والسدي    : هذه السورة في صحف إبراهيم  وموسى    . 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبوعلي الحسين بن محمد القاضي  أخبرنا أبو بكر أحمد بن الحسن الحيري  أخبرنا   [ ص: 404 ] محمد بن أحمد بن معقل الميداني ، حدثنا محمد بن يحيى [ بن أيوب حدثنا سعيد بن كثير حدثنا ] يحيى بن أيوب عن يحيى بن سعيد عن  عمرة بنت عبد الرحمن  عن عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت : كان النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقرأ في الركعتين اللتين يوتر بعدهما ب " سبح اسم ربك الأعلى    " و " قل يا أيها الكافرون    " وفي الوتر ب " قل هو الله أحد    " و " قل أعوذ برب الفلق    " و " قل أعوذ برب الناس    " . 
سُورَةُ الْغَاشِيَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْغَاشِيَةِ    ( 1 ) وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ    ( 2 ) عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ    ( 3 ) ) 

 (   ( هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْغَاشِيَةِ    ) يَعْنِي : قَدْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْقِيَامَةِ ، تَغْشَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِالْأَهْوَالِ . 

 ( وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ    ) يَعْنِي : يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ( خَاشِعَةٌ ) ذَلِيلَةٌ . 

 ( عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ    ) قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ     : يَعْنِي الَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا وَنَصَبُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا عَلَى غَيْرِ  دِينِ الْإِسْلَامِ مِنْ عَبَدَةِ الْأَوْثَانِ وَكُفَّارِ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ ، مِثْلَ الرُّهْبَانِ وَغَيْرِهِمْ ، لَا يَقْبَلُ اللَّهُ  مِنْهُمُ اجْتِهَادًا فِي ضَلَالَةٍ ، يَدْخُلُونَ النَّارَ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَزَيْدِ بْنِ أَسْلَمَ    . وَمَعْنَى النَّصَبِ : الدَّأْبُ فِي الْعَمَلِ بِالتَّعَبِ . 

 وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ   وَالسُّدِّيُّ    : عَامِلَةٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا بِالْمَعَاصِي ، نَاصِبَةٌ فِي الْآخِرَةِ فِي النَّارِ . 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : عَامِلَةٌ فِي النَّارِ نَاصِبَةٌ فِيهَا . قَالَ الْحَسَنُ     : لَمْ تَعْمَلْ لِلَّهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا ، فَأَعْمَلَهَا وَأَنْصَبَهَا  فِي النَّارِ بِمُعَالَجَةِ السَّلَاسِلِ ، وَالْأَغْلَالِ . وَبِهِ قَالَ قَتَادَةُ  ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ الْعَوْفِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ    : تَخُوضُ فِي النَّارِ كَمَا تَخُوضُ الْإِبِلُ فِي الْوَحْلِ . 

 وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : يَجْرُونَ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ فِي النَّارِ .   [ ص: 408 ] 

 [ وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ     : يُكَلَّفُونَ ارْتِقَاءَ جَبَلٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ فِي النَّارِ ]  وَالْكَلَامُ خَرَجَ عَلَى " الْوُجُوهِ " وَالْمُرَادُ مِنْهَا  أَصْحَابُهَا .
(   ( تَصْلَى نَارًا حَامِيَةً    ( 4 ) تُسْقَى مِنْ عَيْنٍ آنِيَةٍ    ( 5 ) لَيْسَ لَهُمْ طَعَامٌ إِلَّا مِنْ ضَرِيعٍ    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( تَصْلَى نَارًا ) قَرَأَ أَهْلُ الْبَصْرَةِ  وَأَبُو  بَكْرٍ : " تُصْلَى " بِضَمِّ التَّاءِ اعْتِبَارًا بِقَوْلِهِ : "  تُسْقَى مِنْ عَيْنٍ آنِيَةٍ " [ وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِفَتْحِ التَّاءِ (  نَارًا حَامِيَةً    ) قَالَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : قَدْ حَمِيَتْ فَهِيَ تَتَلَظَّى عَلَى أَعْدَاءِ اللَّهِ . 

 ( تُسْقَى مِنْ عَيْنٍ آنِيَةٍ     ) مُتَنَاهِيَةٍ فِي الْحَرَارَةِ قَدْ أُوقِدَتْ عَلَيْهَا جَهَنَّمُ  مُنْذُ خُلِقَتْ ، فَدُفِعُوا إِلَيْهَا [ وِرْدًا ] عِطَاشًا . قَالَ  الْمُفَسِّرُونَ : لَوْ وَقَعَتْ مِنْهَا قَطْرَةٌ عَلَى جِبَالِ  الدُّنْيَا لَذَابَتْ . هَذَا شَرَابُهُمْ ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ طَعَامَهُمْ  فَقَالَ : ( لَيْسَ لَهُمْ طَعَامٌ إِلَّا مِنْ ضَرِيعٍ    ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَعِكْرِمَةُ  وَقَتَادَةُ    : هُوَ نَبْتٌ ذُو شَوْكٍ لَاطِئٍ بِالْأَرْضِ ، تُسَمِّيهِ قُرَيْشٌ  الشَّبْرَقَ فَإِذَا هَاجَ سُمَّوْهَا الضَّرِيعَ ، وَهُوَ أَخْبَثُ طَعَامٍ وَأَبْشَعُهُ . وَهُوَ رِوَايَةُ الْعَوْفِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    . قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : لَا تَقْرَبُهُ دَابَّةٌ إِذَا يَبِسَ . 

قَالَ  ابْنُ زَيْدٍ : أَمَّا فِي الدُّنْيَا فَإِنَّ " الضَّرِيعَ " الشَّوْكُ  الْيَابِسُ الَّذِي يَبِسَ لَهُ وَرَقٌ ، وَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ شَوْكٌ  مِنْ نَارٍ وَجَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ     : " الضَّرِيعُ : شَيْءٌ فِي النَّارِ [ شِبْهُ ] الشَّوْكِ أَمَرُّ مِنَ  الصَّبْرِ* ، وَأَنْتُنُّ مِنَ الْجِيفَةِ ، وَأَشَدُّ حَرًّا مِنَ  النَّارِ   " . 

وَقَالَ أَبُو الدَّرْدَاءِ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ     : إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى يُرْسِلُ عَلَى أَهْلِ النَّارِ الْجُوعَ  حَتَّى يَعْدِلَ عِنْدَهُمْ مَا هُمْ فِيهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ،  فَيَسْتَغِيثُون  َ فَيُغَاثُونَ بِالضَّرِيعِ ، ثُمَّ يَسْتَغِيثُونَ  فَيُغَاثُونَ بِطَعَامٍ ذِي غُصَّةٍ ، فَيَذْكُرُونَ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  يُجِيزُونَ الْغُصَصَ فِي الدُّنْيَا بِالْمَاءِ ، فَيَسْتَسْقُونَ ،  فَيُعْطِشُهُمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ ، ثُمَّ يُسْقُونَ مِنْ عَيْنٍ آنِيَةٍ  شَرْبَةً لَا هَنِيئَةَ وَلَا مَرِيئَةَ ، فَلَمَّا أَدْنَوْهُ مِنْ  وُجُوهِهِمْ ، سَلَخَ جُلُودَ وُجُوهِهِمْ وَشَوَاهَا ، فَإِذَا وَصَلَ  إِلَى بُطُونِهِمْ قَطَعَهَا فَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ عَزَّ جَلَّ : " وَسُقُوا مَاءً حَمِيمًا فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَاءَهُمْ    " ( مُحَمَّدٍ - 15 )   . 
[ ص: 409 ]   ( لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع    ( 7 ) وجوه يومئذ ناعمة    ( 8 ) لسعيها راضية    ( 9 ) في جنة عالية    ( 10 ) لا تسمع فيها لاغية    ( 11 ) فيها عين جارية    ( 12 ) فيها سرر مرفوعة    ( 13 ) وأكواب موضوعة    ( 14 ) ونمارق مصفوفة    ( 15 ) وزرابي مبثوثة    ( 16 ) أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت    ( 17 ) ) 

 قال المفسرون : فلما نزلت هذه الآية قال المشركون : إن إبلنا لتسمن على  الضريع ، وكذبوا في ذلك ، فإن الإبل إنما ترعاه ما دام رطبا ، وتسمى "  شبرقا " فإذا يبس لا يأكله شيء . فأنزل الله : ( لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع    ) 

 ثم وصف أهل الجنة فقال : ( وجوه يومئذ ناعمة    ) قال مقاتل    : في نعمة وكرامة . 

 ( لسعيها ) في الدنيا ( راضية ) في الآخرة حين أعطيت الجنة بعملها . ( في جنة عالية لا تسمع فيها لاغية   ) لغو وباطل ، قرأ أهل مكة   والبصرة     : " لا يسمع " بالياء وضمها ، " لاغية " رفع . وقرأ نافع " لا تسمع "  بالتاء وضمها ، " لاغية " رفع ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتاء وفتحها " لاغية " [  بالنصب ] على الخطاب للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - .  ( فيها عين جارية فيها سرر مرفوعة    ) قال ابن عباس     : ألواحها من ذهب مكللة بالزبرجد والدر والياقوت ، مرتفعة ما لم يجيء  أهلها ، فإذا أراد أن يجلس عليها تواضعت له حتى يجلس عليها ، ثم ترتفع إلى  مواضعها   . 

 ( وأكواب موضوعة    ) عندهم ، جمع كوب ، وهو الإبريق الذي لا عروة له . 

 ( ونمارق ) وسائد ومرافق ( مصفوفة ) بعضها بجنب بعض ، واحدتها " نمرقة " بضم النون . 

 ( وزرابي ) يعني البسط العريضة . قال ابن عباس    : هي الطنافس التي لها خمل واحدتها زربية ، ( مبثوثة ) مبسوطة ، وقيل متفرقة في المجالس . 

 ( أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل كيف خلقت     ) قال أهل التفسير : لما نعت الله تعالى في هذه السورة ما في الجنة عجب  من ذلك أهل الكفر وكذبوه ، فذكرهم الله تعالى صنعه فقال : ( أفلا ينظرون إلى الإبل    ) [ من بين سائر الحيوانات ] ( كيف خلقت    ) وكانت الإبل من عيش العرب   [ ص: 410 ] لهم فيها منافع كثيرة ، فلما صنع لهم ذلك في الدنيا صنع لأهل الجنة فيها ما صنع . 

 وتكلمت الحكماء في وجه تخصيص الإبل من بين سائر الحيوانات; فقال مقاتل    : لأنهم لم يروا بهيمة قط أعظم منها ، ولم [ يشاهد ] الفيل إلا الشاذ منهم . 

 وقال الكلبي    : لأنها تنهض بحملها وهي باركة . 

 وقال قتادة    : ذكر الله تعالى ارتفاع سرر الجنة وفرشها ، فقالوا : كيف نصعدها فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية . 

 وسئل الحسن  عن هذه  الآية ، وقيل له : الفيل أعظم في الأعجوبة ، فقال : أما الفيل فالعرب بعيدة  العهد بها . ثم هو [ لا خير فيه ] لا يركب ظهرها ولا يؤكل لحمها ولا يحلب  درها ، والإبل أعز مال للعرب وأنفسها تأكل النوى والقت وتخرج اللبن . 

 وقيل : [ إنها ] مع عظمها تلين للحمل الثقيل وتنقاد للقائد الضعيف ، حتى إن الصبي الصغير يأخذ بزمامها فيذهب بها حيث شاء ، وكان شريح القاضي  يقول : اخرجوا بنا إلى [ كناسة اصطبل ] حتى ننظر إلى الإبل كيف خلقت   .
( وإلى السماء كيف رفعت    ( 18 ) وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت    ( 19 ) وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت    ( 20 ) ) 

 (   ( وإلى السماء كيف رفعت    ) عن الأرض حتى لا ينالها شيء بغير عمد . 

 ( وإلى الجبال كيف نصبت    ) على وجه الأرض [ مرساة ] لا تزول . 

 ( وإلى الأرض كيف سطحت    ) [ بسطت ] قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : هل يقدر أحد أن يخلق مثل الإبل ، أو يرفع مثل السماء ، أو ينصب مثل الجبال ، أو يسطح مثل الأرض غيري ؟ .
[ ص: 411 ]   (   ( فذكر إنما أنت مذكر    ( 21 ) لست عليهم بمسيطر    ( 22 ) إلا من تولى وكفر    ( 23 ) فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر    ( 24 ) إن إلينا إيابهم    ( 25 ) ثم إن علينا حسابهم    ( 26 ) ) 

 ( فذكر ) [ أي : عظ يا محمد    ] ( إنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمسيطر    ) بمسلط فتقتلهم وتكرههم على الإيمان . نسختها آية القتال . 

 ( إلا من تولى وكفر    ) استثناء منقطع عما قبله ، معناه : لكن من تولى وكفر بعد التذكير . 

 ( فيعذبه الله العذاب الأكبر    ) وهو أن يدخله النار وإنما قال " الأكبر " لأنهم عذبوا في الدنيا بالجوع والقحط والقتل والأسر . 

 ( ( إن إلينا إيابهم    ) رجوعهم بعد الموت ، يقال آب يئوب أوبا وإيابا ، وقرأ أبوجعفر    : " إيابهم " بتشديد الياء ، وهو شاذ لم يجزه أحد غير الزجاج  فإنه قال يقال : أيب إيابا ، على : فعل فيعالا . 

 ( ثم إن علينا حسابهم    ) يعني جزاءهم بعد المرجع إلى الله - عز وجل - .
سورة الفجر 

 مكية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( والفجر    ( 1 ) وليال عشر    ( 2 ) والشفع والوتر    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( والفجر    ) أقسم الله - عز وجل - بالفجر ، روى أبو صالح  عن ابن عباس  قال : هو انفجار الصبح كل يوم وهو قول عكرمة  ، وقال عطية  عنه : صلاة الفجر . وقال قتادة    : هو فجر أول يوم من المحرم ، تنفجر منه السنة . وقال الضحاك    : فجر ذي الحجة لأنه [ قرنت ] به الليالي العشر . 

 (   ( وليال عشر    ) روي عن ابن عباس    : أنها العشر الأول من ذي الحجة . وهو قول مجاهد  ، وقتادة  ، والضحاك  ،  والسدي  ، والكلبي    . 

 وقال أبوروق  عن الضحاك    : هي العشر [ الأواخر ] من شهر رمضان . 

 وروى أبوظبيان  عن ابن عباس  قال : هي العشر [ الأوائل ] من شهر رمضان . 

 وقال يمان بن رباب : هي العشر الأول من المحرم التي عاشرها يوم عاشوراء . 

 ( والشفع والوتر    ) قرأ حمزة  ،  والكسائي    : " الوتر " بكسر الواو ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحها ،   [ ص: 416 ] واختلفوا في الشفع والوتر . قيل : " الشفع : الخلق ، قال الله تعالى : " وخلقناكم أزواجا    " و " الوتر " هو الله - عز وجل - . روي ذلك عن [ ابن مسعود  وعن ]  أبي سعيد الخدري  ، وهو قول عطية العوفي    . 

وقال مجاهد  ومسروق    : " الشفع " الخلق كله ، كما قال الله تعالى : " ومن كل شيء خلقنا زوجين     " ( الذاريات - 49 ) الكفر والإيمان ، والهدى والضلالة ، والسعادة  والشقاوة ، والليل والنهار ، والسماء والأرض ، والبر والبحر ، والشمس  والقمر ، والجن والإنس ، والوتر هو الله - عز وجل - ، قال الله تعالى : " قل هو الله أحد    " ( الإخلاص - 1 ) . 

قال الحسن  وابن زيد    : " الشفع والوتر " الخلق كله ، منه شفع ، ومنه وتر   . 

 وروى قتادة  عن الحسن  قال : هو العدد منه شفع ومنه وتر . وقال قتادة    : هما الصلوات منها شفع ومنها وتر . وروى ذلك عن عمران بن حصين  مرفوعا ، وروى عطية  عن ابن عباس    : الشفع صلاة الغداة ، والوتر صلاة المغرب   . 

وعن عبد اللهبن الزبير  قال  : " الشفع " يوم النفر الأول ، و " الوتر " يوم النفر الأخير . روي أن  رجلا سأله عن الشفع والوتر والليالي العشر ؟ فقال : أما الشفع والوتر :  فقول الله - عز وجل - : " فمن تعجل في يومين فلا إثم عليه ومن تأخر فلا إثم عليه    " ( البقرة - 203 ) فهما الشفع والوتر ، وأما الليالي العشر : فالثمان وعرفة والنحر . 

وقال مقاتل بن حيان    : " الشفع " الأيام والليالي ، و " الوتر " اليوم الذي لا ليلة بعده وهو يوم القيامة   . 

وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : " الشفع " درجات الجنة لأنها ثمان ، و " الوتر " دركات النار لأنها سبع ، كأنه أقسم بالجنة والنار   . 

وسئل أبوبكر الوراق  عن  الشفع والوتر فقال : " الشفع " تضاد [ أخلاق ] المخلوقين من العز والذل ،  والقدرة والعجز ، والقوة والضعف ، والعلم والجهل ، والبصر والعمى ، و "  الوتر " انفراد صفات الله عز بلا ذل ، وقدرة بلا عجز ، وقوة بلا ضعف ، وعلم  بلا جهل ، وحياة بلا ممات   . 
[ ص: 417 ]   ( والليل إذا يسر    ( 4 ) هل في ذلك قسم لذي حجر    ( 5 ) ألم تر كيف فعل ربك بعاد    ( 6 ) إرم ذات العماد    ( 7 ) ) 

 (   ( والليل إذا يسر    ) أي إذا سار وذهب كما قال تعالى " والليل إذ أدبر    " ( المدثر - 33 ) وقال قتادة    : إذا جاء وأقبل ، وأراد كل ليلة . 

 وقال مجاهد  وعكرمة  والكلبي    : هي ليلة المزدلفة    . 

 قرأ أهل الحجاز ، والبصرة    : " يسري " بالياء في الوصل ، ويقف ابن كثير  ويعقوب  بالياء  أيضا ، والباقون يحذفونها في الحالين ، فمن حذف فلوفاق رءوس الآي ، ومن  أثبت فلأنها لام الفعل ، والفعل لا يحذف منه في الوقف ، نحو قوله : هو يقضي  وأنا أقضي . وسئل الأخفش عن العلة في سقوط الياء ؟ فقال : الليل لا يسري ،  ولكن يسرى فيه ، فهو مصروف ، فلما صرفه بخسه حقه من الإعراب ، كقوله : " وما كانت أمك بغيا    " ولم يقل : " بغية " لأنها صرفت من باغية . 

 ( هل في ذلك    ) أي فيما ذكرت ( قسم ) أي : مقنع ومكتفى في القسم ( لذي حجر     ) لذي عقل سمي بذلك لأنه يحجر صاحبه عما لا يحل ولا ينبغي ، [ كما يسمى  عقلا لأنه يعقله عن القبائح ، ونهى لأنه ينهى عما لا ينبغي ] وأصل " الحجر "  المنع : وجواب القسم قوله : " إن ربك لبالمرصاد    " واعترض بين القسم وجوابه قوله - عز وجل - : ( ألم تر ) قال الفراء : ألم تخبر ؟ وقال الزجاج    : ألم تعلم ؟ ومعناه التعجب . ( كيف فعل ربك بعاد إرم    ) يخوف أهل مكة ،   يعني : كيف أهلكهم ، وهم كانوا أطول أعمارا وأشد قوة من هؤلاء . واختلفوا في إرم ذات العماد ، فقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : " إرم ذات العماد    " دمشق ،  وبه قال عكرمة    . 

 وقال القرظي هي الإسكندرية ،  وقال مجاهد    : هي أمة . وقيل : معناها : القديمة . 

 وقال قتادة  ، ومقاتل    : هم قبيلة من عاد  قال مقاتل    : كان فيهم الملك ، وكانوا [ بمهرة ] وكان عاد أباهم ، فنسبهم إليه ، وهو إرم بن عاد بن إرم بن سام بن نوح    .   [ ص: 418 ] 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق    : هو جد عاد ، وهو عاد بن عوص بن إرم بن سام بن نوح    . 

 وقال الكلبي    : " إرم " هو الذي يجتمع إليه نسب عاد  وثمود  وأهل الجزيرة ،  كان يقال : عاد  إرم ، وثمود  إرم ، فأهلك الله عادا  ثم ثمود ،  وبقي أهل السواد  والجزيرة ،  وكانوا أهل عمد وخيام وماشية سيارة في الربيع ، فإذا هاج العود رجعوا إلى منازلهم ، وكانوا أهل جنان وزروع ، ومنازلهم بوادي القرى ،  وهي التي يقول الله فيها : 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (432)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ البلد
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 2

( التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد    ( 8 ) وثمود الذين جابوا الصخر بالواد    ( 9 ) وفرعون ذي الأوتاد    ( 10 ) ) 

 ( التي لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد    ) وسموا ذات العماد [ لهذا ] لأنهم كانوا أهل عمد سيارة ، وهو قول قتادة  ومجاهد  والكلبي  ، ورواية عطاء  عن ابن عباس  ، وقال بعضهم : سموا ذات العماد لطول قامتهم . قال ابن عباس    : يعني طولهم مثل العماد . وقال مقاتل    : كان طول أحدهم اثني عشر ذراعا . وقوله ( لم يخلق مثلها في البلاد    ) أي لم يخلق مثل تلك القبيلة في الطول والقوة ، وهم الذين قالوا : " من أشد منا قوة    " . 

 وقيل : سموا ذات العماد لبناء بناه بعضهم فشيد [ عنده ] ورفع بناءه ، يقال : بناه شداد بن عاد  على  صفة لم يخلق في الدنيا مثله ، وسار إليه في قومه ، فلما كان منه على مسيرة  يوم وليلة بعث الله عليه وعلى من معه صيحة من السماء فأهلكتهم جميعا . 

 ( وثمود ) أي : وبثمود ،    ( الذين جابوا الصخر    ) قطعوا الحجر ، واحدتها : صخرة ، ( بالواد ) يعني [ وادي القرى    ] كانوا يقطعون الجبال فيجعلون فيها بيوتا . وأثبت ابن كثير  ويعقوب  الياء في الوادي وصلا ووقفا على الأصل ، وأثبتها ورش وصلا والآخرون بحذفها في الحالين على وفق رءوس الآي .

 ( وفرعون ذي الأوتاد    ) سمي بذلك لأنه كان يعذب الناس بالأوتاد ، وقد   [ ص: 419 ] ذكرناه في سورة ( ص ) . 

 أخبرنا أبوسعيد الشريحي ،  أخبرنا أبوإسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا ابن فنجويه  ، حدثنا مخلد بن جعفر  ، حدثنا الحسين بن علويه  ، حدثنا إسماعيل بن عيسى  ، حدثنا  إسحاق بن بشر  عن ابن سمعان  عن عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : أن فرعون  إنما سمي " ذي الأوتاد    " لأنه كانت امرأة ، وهي امرأة خازن فرعون  حزبيل وكان مؤمنا كتم إيمانه مائة سنة ، وكانت امرأته ماشطة بنت فرعون   ، فبينما هي ذات يوم تمشط رأس بنت فرعون  إذ سقط المشط من يدها ، فقالت : تعس من كفر بالله ، فقالت بنت فرعون     : وهل لك من إله غير أبي ؟ فقالت : إلهي وإله أبيك وإله السماوات والأرض  واحد لا شريك له ، فقامت فدخلت على أبيها وهي تبكي ، فقال : ما يبكيك ؟  قالت : الماشطة امرأة خازنك تزعم أن إلهك وإلهها وإله السماوات والأرض واحد  لا شريك له . فأرسل إليها فسألها عن ذلك ، فقالت : صدقت ، فقال لها : ويحك  اكفري بإلهك وأقري بأني إلهك ، قالت : لا أفعل فمدها بين أربعة أوتاد ، ثم  أرسل عليها الحيات والعقارب ، وقال لها : اكفري بإلهك وإلا عذبتك بهذا  العذاب شهرين ، فقالت له : ولو عذبتني سبعين شهرا ما كفرت بالله . وكان لها  ابنتان فجاء بابنتها الكبرى فذبحها على قرب منها . وقال لها : اكفري بالله  وإلا ذبحت الصغرى على قلبك ، وكانت رضيعا ، فقالت : لو ذبحت من على وجه  الأرض على في ما كفرت بالله - عز وجل - ، فأتى بابنتها الصغرى فلما أضجعت  على صدرها وأرادوا ذبحها جزعت المرأة ، فأطلق الله لسان ابنتها فتكلمت ،  وهي من الأربعة الذين تكلموا أطفالا وقالت : يا أماه لا تجزعي فإن الله قد  بنى لك بيتا في الجنة . اصبري فإنك تفضين إلى رحمة الله وكرامته ، فذبحت  فلم تلبث أن ماتت فأسكنها الله الجنة ، قال : وبعث في طلب زوجها حزبيل فلم  يقدروا عليه ، فقيل لفرعون     : إنه قد رئي في موضع كذا وكذا في جبل كذا ، فبعث رجلين في طلبه فانتهيا  إليه وهو يصلي ويليه صفوف من الوحوش خلفه يصلون ، فلما رأيا ذلك انصرفا ،  فقال حزبيل : اللهم إنك تعلم أني كتمت إيماني مائة سنة ، ولم يظهر علي أحد ،  فأيما هذين الرجلين كتم علي فاهده إلى دينك وأعطه من الدنيا سؤله ، وأيما  هذين الرجلين أظهر علي فعجل عقوبته في الدنيا واجعل مصيره في الآخرة إلى  النار ، فانصرف الرجلان إلى فرعون  فأما أحدهما فاعتبر وآمن ، وأما الآخر فأخبر فرعون  بالقصة على رءوس الملأ فقال له فرعون    : وهل كان معك غيرك ؟ قال : نعم فلان ، فدعا به فقال : أحق ما يقول هذا ؟ قال : لا ما رأيت مما قال شيئا فأعطاه فرعون  وأجزل ، وأما الآخر فقتله ، ثم صلبه   .   [ ص: 420 ] 

 قال : وكان فرعون  قد تزوج امرأة من نساء بني إسرائيل  يقال لها " آسية بنت مزاحم    " فرأت ما صنع فرعون  بالماشطة ، فقالت : وكيف يسعني أن أصبر على ما يأتي به فرعون  ، وأنا مسلمة وهو كافر ؟ فبينما هي كذلك تؤامر نفسها إذ دخل عليها فرعون  فجلس قريبا منها ، فقالت : يا فرعون  أنت  شر الخلق وأخبثهم عمدت إلى الماشطة فقتلتها ، قال : فلعل بك الجنون الذي  كان بها قالت : ما بي من جنون ، وإن إلهي وإلهها وإلهك وإله السماوات  والأرض واحد لا شريك له ، فمزق عليها ثيابها وضربها وأرسل إلى أبويها  فدعاهما ، فقال لهما : ألا تريان أن الجنون الذي كان بالماشطة أصابها ؟  قالت : أعوذ بالله من ذلك ، إني أشهد أن ربي وربك ورب السماوات والأرض واحد  لا شريك له ، فقال لها أبوها : يا آسية  ألست  من خير نساء [ العماليق ] وزوجك إله العماليق ؟ قالت أعوذ بالله من ذلك ،  إن كان ما يقول حقا فقولا له أن يتوجني تاجا تكون الشمس أمامه والقمر خلفه  والكواكب حوله ، فقال لهما فرعون    : اخرجا عني ، فمدها بين أربعة أوتاد يعذبها ، ففتح الله لها بابا إلى الجنة ليهون عليها ما يصنع بها فرعون  ، فعند ذلك قالت : " رب ابن لي عندك بيتا في الجنة ونجني من فرعون وعمله ونجني من القوم الظالمين    " ( التحريم - 11 ) فقبض الله روحها وأسكنها الجنة . 
( الذين طغوا في البلاد    ( 11 ) فأكثروا فيها الفساد    ( 12 ) فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب    ( 13 ) إن ربك لبالمرصاد    ( 14 ) ) 

 ( الذين طغوا في البلاد    ) يعني عادا وثمود وفرعون  ، عملوا في الأرض بالمعاصي وتجبروا . ( فأكثروا فيها الفساد فصب عليهم ربك سوط عذاب    ) قال قتادة     : يعني لونا من العذاب صبه عليهم ، قال أهل المعاني : هذا على الاستعارة ،  لأن السوط عندهم غاية العذاب ، فجرى ذلك لكل نوع من العذاب . وقال الزجاج    : جعل سوطه الذي ضربهم به العذاب . 

 (   ( إن ربك لبالمرصاد    ) قال ابن عباس    : يعني بحيث يرى ويسمع ويبصر . 

 قال الكلبي    : عليه طريق العباد لا يفوته أحد . قال مقاتل    : ممر الناس عليه ، والمرصاد ، والمرصد : الطريق . 

 وقيل : مرجع الخلق إلى حكمه وأمره وإليه مصيرهم . 

 وقال الحسن  وعكرمة    : يرصد أعمال بني آدم .   [ ص: 421 ] 

 والمعنى : أنه لا يفوته شيء من أعمال العباد ، كما لا يفوت من هو بالمرصاد . 

 وقال  السدي    : أرصد الله النار على طريقهم حتى يهلكهم .
( فأما الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه ربه فأكرمه ونعمه فيقول ربي أكرمن    ( 15 ) وأما إذا ما ابتلاه فقدر عليه رزقه فيقول ربي أهانن    ( 16 ) كلا بل لا تكرمون اليتيم    ( 17 ) ولا تحاضون على طعام المسكين    ( 18 ) ) 

 ( فأما الإنسان إذا ما ابتلاه    ) امتحنه ( ربه ) بالنعمة ( فأكرمه ) بالمال ( ونعمه ) بما وسع عليه ( فيقول ربي أكرمن    ) بما أعطاني . 

 ( وأما إذا ما ابتلاه    ) بالفقر (   ( فقدر عليه رزقه    ) قرأ أبوجعفر  وابن عامر     " فقدر " بتشديد الدال ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف ، وهما لغتان ، أي ضيق  عليه رزقه . وقيل : " قدر " بمعنى قتر وأعطاه قدر ما يكفيه . ( فيقول ربي أهانن    ) أذلني بالفقر . وهذا يعني به الكافر ، تكون الكرامة والهوان عنده بكثرة المال والحظ في الدنيا وقلته . قال الكلبي  ومقاتل     : نزلت في أمية بن خلف الجمحي الكافر ، فرد الله على من ظن أن سعة الرزق  إكرام وأن الفقر إهانة ، فقال ( كلا ) لم أبتله بالغنى لكرامته ، ولم أبتله  بالفقر لهوانه ، فأخبر أن الإكرام والإهانة لا تدور على المال وسعة الرزق ،  ولكن الفقر والغنى بتقديره ، فيوسع على الكافر لا لكرامته ، ويقدر على  المؤمن لا لهوانه ، إنما يكرم المرء بطاعته ويهينه بمعصيته . 

 قرأ أهل الحجاز والبصرة    " أكرمني وأهانني " بإثبات الياء في الوصل ، ويقف ابن كثير  ويعقوب  بالياء أيضا ، والآخرون يحذفونها وصلا ووقفا . 

 ( بل لا تكرمون اليتيم    ) قرأ أهل البصرة     : " يكرمون ، ويحضون ، ويأكلون ، ويحبون " بالياء فيهن ، وقرأ الآخرون  بالتاء ، " لا تكرمون اليتيم " لا تحسنون إليه . وقيل : لا تعطونه حقه . 

قال مقاتل    : كان  قدامة بن مظعون  يتيما في حجر أمية بن خلف  وكان يدفعه عن حقه   . 

 ( ولا تحاضون على طعام المسكين    ) أي لا تأمرون بإطعامه ، وقرأ أبو جعفر وأهل الكوفة    : " تحاضون " بفتح الحاء وألف بعدها ، أي لا يحض بعضكم بعضا عليه .
[ ص: 422 ]   ( وتأكلون التراث أكلا لما    ( 19 ) وتحبون المال حبا جما    ( 20 ) كلا إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا    ( 21 ) وجاء ربك والملك صفا صفا    ( 22 ) وجيء يومئذ بجهنم يومئذ يتذكر الإنسان وأنى له الذكرى    ( 23 ) ) 

 ( ( وتأكلون التراث    ) أي الميراث ( أكلا لما    ) شديدا وهو أن يأكل نصيبه ونصيب غيره ، وذلك أنهم كانوا لا يورثون النساء ولا الصبيان ، ويأكلون نصيبهم . 

 قال ابن زيد : الأكل اللم : الذي يأكل كل شيء يجده ، لا يسأل عنه أحلال هو  أم حرام ؟ ويأكل الذي له ولغيره ، يقال : لممت ما على الخوان إذا أتيت ما  عليه فأكلته . 

 ( وتحبون المال حبا جما    ) أي كثيرا ، يعني : تحبون جمع المال وتولعون به ، يقال : جم الماء في الحوض ، إذا كثر واجتمع . 

 ( كلا ) ما هكذا ينبغي أن يكون الأمر . وقال مقاتل    : أي لا يفعلون ما أمروا به في اليتيم ، وإطعام المسكين ، ثم أخبر عن تلهفهم على ما سلف منهم حين لا ينفعهم ، فقال عز من قائل : ( إذا دكت الأرض دكا دكا    ) مرة بعد مرة ، وكسر كل شيء على ظهرها من جبل وبناء وشجر ، فلم يبق على ظهرها شيء . 

 ( وجاء ربك    ) قال الحسن    : جاء أمره وقضاؤه وقال الكلبي    : ينزل ( والملك صفا صفا    ) قال عطاء    : يريد صفوف الملائكة ، وأهل كل سماء صف على حدة . قال الضحاك    : أهل كل سماء إذا نزلوا يوم القيامة كانوا صفا مختلطين بالأرض ومن فيها فيكون سبع صفوف   . 

 ( وجيء يومئذ بجهنم    ) قال عبد اللهبن مسعود  ، ومقاتل  في  هذه الآية : [ جيء بها تقاد بسبعين ألف زمام مع كل زمام سبعون ألف ملك  يقودونها ] لها تغيظ وزفير حتى تنصب على يسار العرش ( يومئذ ) يعني يوم  يجاء بجهنم ( يتذكر الإنسان    ) يتعظ ويتوب الكافر ( وأنى له الذكرى    ) قال الزجاج    : يظهر التوبة ومن أين له التوبة ؟ 
[ ص: 423 ]   ( يقول يا ليتني قدمت لحياتي    ( 24 ) فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد    ( 25 ) ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد    ( 26 ) يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة    ( 27 ) ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية    ( 28 ) ) 

 ( يقول يا ليتني قدمت لحياتي    ) أي قدمت الخير والعمل الصالح لحياتي في الآخرة ، أي لآخرتي التي لا موت فيها . 

 (   ( فيومئذ لا يعذب عذابه أحد ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد    ) قرأ الكسائي  ويعقوب     " لا يعذب " " ولا يوثق " بفتح الذال والثاء على معنى لا يعذب أحد [ في  الدنيا ] كعذاب الله يومئذ ، ولا يوثق كوثاقه [ أحد ] يومئذ . 

 وقيل : هو رجل بعينه ، وهو أمية بن خلف ، يعني لا يعذب كعذاب هذا الكافر أحد ، ولا يوثق كوثاقه أحد . 

 وقرأ الآخرون بكسر الذال والثاء ، أي : لا يعذب أحد في الدنيا كعذاب الله  الكافر يومئذ ، ولا يوثق كوثاقه أحد ، يعني لا يبلغ أحد من الخلق كبلاغ  الله في العذاب ، والوثاق : هو الإسار في السلاسل والأغلال . 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة    ) إلى ما وعد الله - عز وجل - المصدقة بما قال الله . وقال مجاهد    : " المطمئنة " التي أيقنت أن الله تعالى ربها وصبرت جأشا لأمره وطاعته . 

 وقال الحسن    : المؤمنة الموقنة ، وقال عطية    : الراضية بقضاء الله تعالى . وقال الكلبي    : الآمنة من عذاب الله . 

 وقيل : المطمئنة بذكر الله ، بيانه : " قوله " وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله " . 

 واختلفوا في وقت هذه المقالة ، فقال قوم : يقال لها ذلك عند الموت فيقال لها : ( ارجعي إلى ربك    ) إلى الله ( راضية ) بالثواب ( مرضية ) عنك . 

 وقال الحسن    : إذا أراد الله قبضها اطمأنت إلى الله ورضيت عن الله ورضي الله عنها .   [ ص: 424 ] 

قال  عبد اللهبن عمرو     : إذا توفي العبد المؤمن أرسل الله - عز وجل - ملكين إليه وأرسل إليه  بتحفة من الجنة ، فيقال لها : اخرجي يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ، اخرجي إلى  روح وريحان وربك عنك راض ، فتخرج كأطيب ريح مسك وجده أحد في أنفه ،  والملائكة على أرجاء السماء يقولون : قد جاء من الأرض روح طيبة ونسمة طيبة .  فلا تمر بباب إلا فتح لها ولا بملك إلا صلى عليها ، حتى يؤتى بها الرحمن  فتسجد ، ثم يقال لميكائيل     : اذهب بهذه فاجعلها مع أنفس المؤمنين ، ثم يؤمر فيوسع عليه قبره ، سبعون  ذراعا عرضه ، وسبعون ذراعا طوله ، وينبذ له فيه الريحان فإن كان معه شيء  من القرآن كفاه نوره . 

 وإن لم يكن جعل له نوره مثل الشمس في قبره ، ويكون مثله مثل العروس ، ينام  فلا يوقظه إلا أحب أهله إليه . وإذا توفي الكافر أرسل الله إليه ملكين  وأرسل قطعة من بجاد أنتن من كل نتن وأخشن من كل خشن ، فيقال : يا أيتها  النفس الخبيثة اخرجي إلى جهنم وعذاب أليم وربك عليك غضبان . 

وقال أبو صالح  في قوله : " ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية    " قال : هذا عند خروجها من الدنيا ، فإذا كان يوم القيامة قيل : فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي    . 

 وقال آخرون : إنما يقال لها ذلك عند البعث يقال : ارجعي [ إلى ربك ] أي  إلى صاحبك وجسدك ، فيأمر الله الأرواح أن ترجع إلى الأجساد ، وهذا قول عكرمة  ،  وعطاء  ، والضحاك  ، ورواية العوفي  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال الحسن    : معناه : ارجعي إلى ثواب ربك وكرامته ، راضية عن الله بما أعد لك ، مرضية ، رضي عنك ربك .
( فادخلي في عبادي    ( 29 ) ) 

 ( فادخلي في عبادي   ) أي مع عبادي في جنتي . وقيل : في جملة عبادي الصالحين المطيعين المصطفين ، نظيره : " وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين " .
[ ص: 425 ]   ( وادخلي جنتي    ( 30 ) ) 

 (   ( وادخلي جنتي    ) وقال بعض أهل الإشارة : يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة إلى الدنيا ارجعي إلى الله بتركها ، والرجوع إلى الله هو سلوك سبيل الآخرة . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير    : مات ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما بالطائف  فشهدت  جنازته ، فجاء طائر لم [ نر ] على صورة خلقه فدخل نعشه ، ثم لم [ نر ]  خارجا منه ، فلما دفن تليت هذه الآية على شفير القبر ، ولم ندر من قرأها : "  يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة ارجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي  وادخلي جنتي   " .
سُورَةُ الْبَلَدِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 (   ( لَا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ    ( 1 ) وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( لَا أُقْسِمُ    ) يَعْنِي ، أُقْسِمُ ( بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ    ) يَعْنِي مَكَّةَ    ( وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ    ) أَيْ حَلَالٌ ، ( بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ     ) تَصْنَعُ فِيهِ مَا تُرِيدُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَالْأَسْرِ لَيْسَ  عَلَيْكَ مَا عَلَى النَّاسِ فِيهِ مِنَ الْإِثْمِ . أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى لِنَبِيِّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَكَّةَ  يَوْمَ الْفَتْحِ ، حَتَّى قَاتَلَ وَقَتَلَ وَأَمَرَ بِقَتْلِ ابْنِ خَطَلٍ ، وَهُوَ مُتَعَلِّقٌ بِأَسْتَارِ الْكَعْبَةِ  ، ومِقْيَسِ بْنِ صُبَابَةَ وَغَيْرِهِمَا ، فَأَحَلَّ دِمَاءَ قَوْمٍ وَحَرَّمَ دِمَاءَ قَوْمٍ فَقَالَ : مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ  فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ مَكَّةَ  يَوْمَ  خَلَقَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ، وَلَمْ تَحِلَّ لِأَحَدٍ قَبَلِي وَلَا  تَحِلُّ لِأَحَدٍ بَعْدِي ، وَإِنَّمَا أُحِلَّتْ لِي سَاعَةً مِنْ  نَهَارٍ ، فَهِيَ حَرَامٌ بِحُرْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ   . 

 وَالْمَعْنَى : أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى لَمَّا أَقْسَمَ بِمَكَّةَ  دَلَّ  ذَلِكَ عَلَى عَظِيمِ قَدْرِهَا مَعَ حُرْمَتِهَا ، فَوَعَدَ نَبِيَّهُ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ يَحِلُّهَا لَهُ حَتَّى  يُقَاتِلَ فِيهَا ، وَأَنْ يَفْتَحَهَا عَلَى يَدِهِ ، فَهَذَا وَعْدٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - بِأَنْ يُحِلَّهَا لَهُ . 

قَالَ شُرَحْبِيلُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ     : وَمَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ : " وَأَنْتَ حَلُّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ " قَالَ :  يُحَرِّمُونَ أَنْ يَقْتُلُوا بِهَا صَيْدًا وَيَسْتَحِلُّون  َ إِخْرَاجَكَ  وَقَتْلَكَ ؟
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (433)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الشمس
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 2


[ ص: 430 ]   ( ووالد وما ولد    ( 3 ) لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد    ( 4 ) أيحسب أن لن يقدر عليه أحد    ( 5 ) يقول أهلكت مالا لبدا    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( ووالد وما ولد    ) يعني آدم    - عليه السلام - وذريته . (   ( لقد خلقنا الإنسان في كبد    ) روى الوالبي  عن ابن عباس    : في نصب . قال الحسن    : يكابد مصائب الدنيا وشدائد الآخرة . وقال قتادة    : في مشقة فلا تلقاه إلا يكابد أمر الدنيا والآخرة . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : [ في شدة . وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    ] : في شدة خلق حمله وولادته ورضاعه ، وفطامه وفصاله ومعاشه وحياته وموته . 

 وقال  عمرو بن دينار    : عند نبات أسنانه . قال يمان    : لم يخلق الله خلقا يكابد ما يكابد ابن آدم ، وهو مع ذلك أضعف الخلق . وأصل الكبد : الشدة . 

 وقال مجاهد  ، وعكرمة  ، وعطية  ، والضحاك    : يعني منتصبا معتدل القامة ، وكل شيء خلق فإنه يمشي مكبا ، وهي رواية مقسم  عن ابن عباس  ، [ وأصل ] الكبد : الاستواء والاستقامة . 

 وقال ابن كيسان    : منتصبا رأسه في بطن أمه فإذا أذن الله له في خروجه انقلب رأسه إلى رجلي أمه . 

 وقال مقاتل    : " في كبد " أي في قوة . 

 نزلت في أبي الأشدين واسمه أسيد بن كلدة الجمحي  وكان  شديدا قويا يضع الأديم العكاظي تحت قدميه فيقول : من أزالني عنه فله كذا  وكذا ، فلا يطاق أن ينزع من تحت قدميه إلا قطعا ويبقى موضع قدميه . ( أيحسب  ) يعني أبا الأشدين  من قوته ، ( أن لن يقدر عليه أحد    ) أي : يظن من شدته أن لن يقدر عليه الله تعالى . وقيل : هو الوليد بن المغيرة    . ( يقول أهلكت    ) يعني أنفقت ، ( مالا لبدا    ) أي كثيرا بعضه على بعض ، من التلبيد ، في عداوة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، قرأ أبو جعفر  لبدا بتشديد الباء على جمع لابد ، مثل راكع وركع ، وقرأ الآخرون بالتخفيف على جمع " لبدة " ، وقيل على الواحد مثل قثم وحطم .
[ ص: 431 ]   ( أيحسب أن لم يره أحد    ( 7 ) ألم نجعل له عينين    ( 8 ) ولسانا وشفتين    ( 9 ) وهديناه النجدين    ( 10 ) فلا اقتحم العقبة    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( أيحسب أن لم يره أحد    ) قال سعيد بن جبير    [ وقتادة    : أيظن ] أن الله لم يره ، ولا يسأله عن ماله من أين اكتسبه ، وأين أنفقه ؟ 

وقال الكلبي     : إنه كان كاذبا في قوله أنفقت كذا وكذا ، ولم يكن أنفق جميع ما قال ،  يقول أيظن أن الله - عز وجل - لم ير ذلك منه فيعلم مقدار نفقته ، ثم ذكره  نعمه ليعتبر ، فقال : ( ألم نجعل له عينين ولسانا وشفتين    ) قال قتادة    : نعم الله متظاهرة يقررك بها كيما تشكر ، وجاء في الحديث : أن  الله - عز وجل - يقول : ابن آدم إن نازعك لسانك فيما حرمت عليك فقد أعنتك  عليه بطبقتين فأطبق ، وإن نازعك بصرك إلى بعض ما حرمت عليك ، فقد أعنتك  عليه بطبقتين ، فأطبق ، وإن نازعك فرجك إلى ما حرمت عليك فقد أعنتك عليه  بطبقتين فأطبق .   (   ( وهديناه النجدين    ) قال أكثر المفسرين : طريق الخير والشر ، والحق والباطل ، والهدى والضلالة ، كقوله : " إنا هديناه السبيل إما شاكرا وإما كفورا    " وقال محمد بن كعب  عن ابن عباس    : " وهديناه النجدين    " قال : الثديين ، وهو قول  سعيد بن المسيب  والضحاك  ، والنجد : طريق في ارتفاع   . ( فلا اقتحم العقبة    ) يقول : فهلا أنفق ماله فيما يجوز به من فك الرقاب وإطعام السغبان ، فيكون خيرا له من إنفاقه على عداوة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، هذا قول ابن زيد  وجماعة . 

 وقيل : " فلا اقتحم العقبة    " أي لم يقتحمها ولا جاوزها . والاقتحام : الدخول في الأمر الشديد ، وذكر العقبة هاهنا مثل ضربه الله لمجاهدة  النفس  والهوى والشيطان في أعمال البر ، فجعله كالذي يتكلف صعود العقبة ، يقول :  لم يحمل على نفسه المشقة بعتق الرقبة ولا طعام ، وهذا معنى قول قتادة    . 

 وقيل : إنه شبه ثقل الذنوب على مرتكبها بعقبة ، فإذا أعتق رقبة وأطعم كان كمن اقتحم العقبة وجاوزها . 

 وروي عن ابن عمر    : أن هذه العقبة جبل في جهنم   .   [ ص: 432 ] 

وقال الحسن  وقتادة    : عقبة شديدة في النار دون الجسر ، فاقتحموها بطاعة الله تعالى   . 

وقال مجاهد  ، والضحاك  ، والكلبي     : هي صراط يضرب على جهنم كحد السيف ، مسيرة ثلاثة آلاف سنة سهلا وصعودا  وهبوطا ، وإن بجنبتيه كلاليب وخطاطيف كأنها شوك السعدان ، فناج مسلم ، وناج  مخدوش ، ومكردس في النار منكوس ، فمن الناس من يمر كالبرق الخاطف ، ومنهم  من يمر كالريح العاصف ، ومنهم من يمر كالفارس ، ومنهم من يمر عليه كالرجل  يعدو ، ومنهم من يمر كالرجل يسير ، ومنهم من يزحف زحفا ، ومنهم الزالون ،  ومنهم من يكردس في النار   . 

 قال ابن زيد    : يقول فهلا سلك الطريق التي فيها النجاة . 
( وما أدراك ما العقبة    ( 12 ) فك رقبة    ( 13 ) أو إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة    ( 14 ) ) 

 ثم بين ما هي فقال : ( وما أدراك ما العقبة    ) ما اقتحام العقبة . قال سفيان بن عيينة    : كل شيء قال : " وما أدراك    " فإنه أخبر به ، وما قال : " وما يدريك " فإنه لم يخبر به . (   ( فك رقبة أو إطعام    ) قرأ ابن كثير  ، وأبو عمرو  ،  والكسائي     : " فك " بفتح الكاف ، " رقبة " نصب ، " أو أطعم " بفتح الهمزة والميم  على الماضي . وقرأ الآخرون " فك " برفع الكاف ، " رقبة " جرا ، " أو إطعام "  [ بكسر الهمزة ، فألف بعد العين ، ورفع الميم منونة ] على المصدر . 

 وأراد بفك الرقبة إعتاقها وإطلاقها ، ومن أعتق رقبة كانت فداءه من النار . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور محمد بن محمد بن سمعان  ، حدثنا أبو جعفر بن محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الجبار الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن صالح  ، حدثني الليث بن سعد  ، حدثني ابن الهاد  ، عن عمر بن علي بن حسين  ، عن سعيد بن مرجانة  قال : سمعته يحدث عن  أبي هريرة  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول : " من أعتق رقبة مؤمنة أعتق الله بكل عضو منه عضوا من النار ، حتى يعتق فرجه بفرجه "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو منصور السمعاني  ، أخبرنا أبو جعفر الرياني  ، حدثنا حميد بن زنجويه  ، حدثنا  محمد بن كثير العبدي  ، حدثنا عيسى بن عبد الرحمن السلمي  ، عن طلحة   [ ص: 433 ] بن مصرف اليامي  ، عن عبد الرحمن بن عوسجة  عن  البراء بن عازب  قال : جاء  أعرابي إلى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا رسول الله علمني  عملا يدخلني الجنة ، قال : " لئن كنت أقصرت الخطبة لقد أعرضت المسألة ،  أعتق النسمة وفك الرقبة " ، قال : قلت : أوليسا واحدا ؟ قال : " لا عتق  النسمة : أن تنفرد بعتقها ، وفك الرقبة : أن تعين في ثمنها ، والمنحة  الوكوف وأنفق على ذي الرحم الظالم ، فإن لم تطق ذلك فأطعم الجائع واسق  الظمآن ، وأمر بالمعروف وانه عن المنكر ، فإن لم تطق ذلك فكف لسانك إلا من  خير " . 

وقال عكرمة  قوله : " فك رقبة " ، يعني فك رقبة من الذنوب بالتوبة   " أو إطعام في يوم ذي مسغبة    " ، مجاعة ، يقال : سغب يسغب سغبا إذا جاع .
( يتيما ذا مقربة    ( 15 ) أو مسكينا ذا متربة    ( 16 ) ثم كان من الذين آمنوا وتواصوا بالصبر وتواصوا بالمرحمة    ( 17 ) أولئك أصحاب الميمنة    ( 18 ) والذين كفروا بآياتنا هم أصحاب المشأمة    ( 19 ) عليهم نار مؤصدة    ( 20 ) ) 

 (   ( يتيما ذا مقربة    ) أي ذا قرابة ، يريد يتيما بينك وبينه قرابة . ( أو مسكينا ذا متربة    ) قد لصق بالتراب من فقره وضره . وقال مجاهد  عن ابن عباس    : هو المطروح في التراب لا يقيه شيء . و " المتربة " مصدر ترب يترب تربا ومتربة إذا افتقر . ( ثم كان من الذين آمنوا     ) بين أن هذه القرب إنما تنفع مع الإيمان . وقيل : " ثم " بمعنى الواو ،  ( وتواصوا ) أوصى بعضهم بعضا ، ( بالصبر ) على فرائض الله وأوامره ، ( وتواصوا بالمرحمة    ) برحمة الناس . ( أولئك أصحاب الميمنة والذين كفروا بآياتنا هم أصحاب المشأمة عليهم نار مؤصدة    ) مطبقة عليهم أبوابها ، لا يدخل فيها روح ولا يخرج منها غم .   [ ص: 434 ] 

 قرأ أبو عمرو  ، وحمزة  ، وحفص     : بالهمزة هاهنا ، وفي الهمزة ، وقرأ الآخرون بلا همز ، وهما لغتان ،  يقال : آصدت الباب وأوصدته ، إذا أغلقته وأطبقته ، وقيل : معنى الهمز  المطبقة وغير الهمز المغلقة .
سُورَةُ الشَّمْسِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا    ( 1 ) وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلَاهَا    ( 2 ) وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا    ( 3 ) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا    ( 4 ) وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا    ( 5 ) وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( وَالشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا    ) قَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : ضَوْءُهَا ، وَالضُّحَى : حِينَ تَطْلُعُ الشَّمْسُ ، فَيَصْفُو ضَوْءُهَا ، قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هُوَ النَّهَارُ كُلُّهُ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : حَرُّهَا ، كَقَوْلِهِ فِي طَهَ " وَلَا تَضْحَى    " ، يَعْنِي لَا يُؤْذِيكَ الْحَرُّ . ( وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلَاهَا     ) تَبِعَهَا ، وَذَلِكَ فِي النِّصْفِ الْأَوَّلِ مِنَ الشَّهْرِ ،  إِذَا غَرَبَتِ الشَّمْسُ تَلَاهَا الْقَمَرُ فِي الْإِضَاءَةِ وَخَلَفَهَا  فِي النُّورِ . وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ     : وَذَلِكَ حِينَ اسْتَدَارَ ، يَعْنِي كَمُلَ ضَوْءُهُ تَابِعًا  لِلشَّمْسِ فِي الْإِنَارَةِ وَذَلِكَ فِي اللَّيَالِي الْبِيضِ . ( وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا جَلَّاهَا    ) يَعْنِي إِذَا جَلَّى الظُّلْمَةَ ، كِنَايَةً عَنْ غَيْرِ مَذْكُورٍ لِكَوْنِهِ مَعْرُوفًا . ( وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا    ) يَعْنِي يَغْشَى الشَّمْسَ حِينَ تَغِيبُ فَتُظْلِمُ الْآفَاقُ . ( وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا    ) قَالَ [ الْكَلْبِيُّ    ] . : وَمَنْ بَنَاهَا ، وَخَلَقَهَا كَقَوْلِهِ : " فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ    " . ( النِّسَاءِ - 3 ) أَيْ مَنْ طَابَ . 

 قَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : وَالَّذِي بَنَاهَا . وَقَالَ الفَرَّاءُ  وَالزَّجَّاجُ    : " مَا " بِمَعْنَى الْمَصْدَرِ ، أَيْ وَبِنَائِهَا كَقَوْلِهِ : " بِمَا غَفَرَ لِي رَبِّي    " ( يس - 27 ) . ( وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا    ) بَسَطَهَا .
[ ص: 438 ]   (   ( وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا    ( 7 ) فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا    ) عَدَلَ خَلْقَهَا وَسَوَّى أَعْضَاءَهَا . قَالَ عَطَاءٌ    : يُرِيدُ جَمِيعَ مَا خَلَقَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ . ( فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  فِي رِوَايَةِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ    : بَيَّنَ لَهَا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ . وَقَالَ فِي رِوَايَةِ عَطِيَّةَ    : عَلَّمَهَا الطَّاعَةَ وَالْمَعْصِيَةَ ، وَرَوَى الْكَلْبِيُّ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنْهُ : عَرَّفَهَا مَا تَأْتِي مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا تَتَّقِي [ مِنَ الشَّرِّ ] . 

 وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : أَلْزَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا . قَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : جَعَلَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ ، يَعْنِي بِتَوْفِيقِهِ إِيَّاهَا لِلتَّقْوَى ، وَخِذْلَانِهِ إِيَّاهَا لِلْفُجُورِ . وَاخْتَارَ الزَّجَّاجُ  هَذَا ، وَحَمَلَ الْإِلْهَامَ عَلَى التَّوْفِيقِ وَالْخِذْلَانِ ، وَهَذَا يُبَيِّنُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - خَلَقَ فِي الْمُؤْمِنِ التَّقْوَى وَفِي الْكَافِرِ الْفُجُورَ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  ، أَنَا [ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ ] مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنِي الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُوسَى بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عُرْوَةُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ عُقَيْلٍ  ، عَنْ  يَحْيَى بْنِ يَعْمُرَ  ، عَنِ  الْأَسْوَدِ الدِّيلِيِّ  قَالَ : قَالَ لِي عِمْرَانُ بْنُ حُصَيْنٍ     : أَرَأَيْتَ مَا يَعْمَلُ النَّاسُ [ وَيَتَكَادَحُون  َ ] فِيهِ أَشَيْءٌ  قُضِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَضَى فِيهِمْ مِنْ قَدَرٍ سَبَقَ ؟ أَوْ فِيمَا  يُسْتَقْبَلُونَ بِهِ مِمَّا آتَاهُمْ بِهِ نَبِيُّهُمْ وَأُكِّدَتْ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْحُجَّةُ ؟ قُلْتُ : بَلْ شَيْءٌ قَدْ قُضِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ ،  قَالَ : فَهَلْ يَكُونُ ذَلِكَ ظُلْمًا ؟ قَالَ : فَفَزِعْتُ مِنْهُ  فَزَعًا شَدِيدًا ، وَقُلْتُ : إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَيْءٌ إِلَّا وَهُوَ  خَلْقُهُ وَمِلْكُ يَدِهِ لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ وَهُمْ يُسْأَلُونَ  ، فَقَالَ لِي : سَدَّدَكَ اللَّهُ ، إِنَّمَا سَأَلْتُكَ لِأَخْتَبِرَ  عَقْلَكَ [ إِنَّ رَجُلًا مِنْ جُهَيْنَةَ  أَوْ مُزَيْنَةَ     ] أَتَى النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : يَا  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ أَرَأَيْتَ مَا يَعْمَلُ النَّاسُ وَيَتَكَادَحُون  َ فِيهِ  أَشَيْءٌ قُضِيَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَضَى فِيهِمْ مِنْ قَدَرٍ سُبِقَ ؟ أَوْ  فِيمَا يُسْتَقْبَلُونَ بِهِ مِمَّا أَتَاهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ وَأُكِّدَتْ  بِهِ عَلَيْهِمُ الْحُجَّةُ ؟ فَقَالَ : " لَا بَلْ شَيْءٌ قَدْ قُضِيَ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَضَى فِيهِمْ " ، قَالَ قُلْتُ : فَفِيمَ الْعَمَلُ إذًا ؟  قَالَ : " مَنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ خَلَقَهُ لِإِحْدَى الْمَنْزِلَتَيْ  نِ  يُهَيِّئْهُ اللَّهُ لَهَا ، وَتَصْدِيقُ ذَلِكَ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ -  عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا    "  [ ص: 439 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ أَبِي شُرَيْحٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ الْبَغَوِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ الْجَعْدِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي الزُّبَيْرِ  ، عَنْ جَابِرٍ  قَالَ : جَاءَ سُرَاقَةُ بْنُ مَالِكِ بْنِ جُعْشُمٍ  فَقَالَ  : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ بَيِّنْ لَنَا دِينَنَا كَأَنَّا خُلِقْنَا الْآنَ ،  أَرَأَيْتَ عُمْرَتَنَا هَذِهِ أَلِعَامِنَا هَذَا أَمْ لِلْأَبَدِ ؟  قَالَ : بَلْ لِلْأَبَدِ ، قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ بَيِّنْ لَنَا  دِينَنَا كَأَنَّنَا خُلِقْنَا الْآنَ فِيمَ الْعَمَلُ الْيَوْمَ ، فِيمَا  جَفَّتْ بِهِ الْأَقْلَامُ وَجَرَتْ بِهِ الْمَقَادِيرُ ؟ أَوْ فِيمَا  يُسْتَقْبَلُ ؟ قَالَ : " لَا بَلْ فِيمَا جَفَّتْ بِهِ الْأَقْلَامُ  وَجَرَتْ بِهِ الْمَقَادِيرُ " ، قَالَ : فَفِيمَ الْعَمَلُ ؟ فَقَالَزُهَيْرُ     : فَقَالَ كَلِمَةً خَفِيَتْ عَلَيَّ ، فَسَأَلَتُ عَنْهَا نِسْبَتِي  بَعْدُ ، فَذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَهَا ، فَقَالَ : " اعْمَلُوا فَإِنَّ  كُلًّا مُيَسَّرٌ لِمَا خُلِقَ لَهُ " . 
( قد أفلح من زكاها    ( 9 ) وقد خاب من دساها    ( 10 ) كذبت ثمود بطغواها    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( قد أفلح من زكاها    ) وهذا موضع القسم ، أي فازت وسعدت نفس زكاها الله ، أي أصلحها وطهرها من الذنوب ووفقها للطاعة . ( وقد خاب من دساها    ) أي خابت وخسرت نفس أضلها الله فأفسدها   . 

 وقال الحسن    : معناه قد أفلح من زكى نفسه فأصلحها وحملها على طاعة الله - عز وجل - ، " وقد خاب من دساها    " أهلكها وأضلها وحملها على المعصية ، فجعل الفعل للنفس . 

 و " دساها    " أصله : دسسها من التدسيس ، وهو إخفاء الشيء ، فأبدلت السين الثانية ياء . 

 والمعنى هاهنا : أخملها وأخفى محلها بالكفر والمعصية . 

 أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن يوسف الجويني  ، أخبرنا أبو محمد محمد بن علي بن محمد بن شريك الشافعي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن مسلم أبو بكر الجوربذي  ، حدثنا أحمد بن حرب  ، حدثنا أبو معاوية  عن عاصم ،  عن أبي عثمان  وعبد الله بن الحارث  ، عن  زيد بن أرقم  قال : لا  أقول لكم إلا ما قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لنا : " اللهم إني  أعوذ بك من العجز والكسل والبخل والجبن والهم وعذاب القبر ، اللهم آت نفسي  تقواها وزكها أنت خير من زكاها ، أنت وليها ومولاها ، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من  علم لا ينفع ، ومن نفس لا تشبع ، ومن قلب لا يخشع ، ومن دعوة لا يستجاب  لها " . قوله - عز وجل - ( كذبت ثمود بطغواها    ) بطغيانها وعدوانها ، أي الطغيان حملهم على التكذيب .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (434)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الضحى
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 3


[ ص: 440 ]   ( إذ انبعث أشقاها    ( 12 ) فقال لهم رسول الله ناقة الله وسقياها    ( 13 ) فكذبوه فعقروها فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها    ( 14 ) ولا يخاف عقباها    ( 15 ) ) 

 ( إذ انبعث أشقاها    ) أي قام ، والانبعاث : هو الإسراع في الطاعة للباعث ، أي : كذبوا بالعذاب ، وكذبوا صالحا لما انبعث أشقاها وهو : قدار بن سالف  ، وكان أشقر أزرق [ العينين ] قصيرا قام لعقر الناقة . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل    [ أخبرنا موسى بن إسماعيل    ] ، حدثنا وهيب ،  حدثنا هشام  عن أبيه أنه أخبره عبد الله بن زمعة  أنه سمع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخطب وذكر الناقة والذي عقرها فقال [ رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] : " إذ انبعث أشقاها    " ، انبعث لها رجل عزيز [ عارم ] منيع في أهله مثل أبي زمعة    "   . ( فقال لهم رسول الله    ) صالح    - عليه السلام - ، ( ناقة الله ) أي احذروا عقر ناقة الله . وقال الزجاج    : منصوب على معنى : ذروا ناقة الله ، ( وسقياها    ) شربها ، أي : ذروا ناقة الله وذروا شربها من الماء ، [ فلا تعرضوا ] للماء يوم شربها . ( فكذبوه ) يعني صالحا ،    ( فعقروها ) يعني الناقة . 

 ( فدمدم عليهم ربهم    ) قال عطاء  ومقاتل     : فدمر عليهم ربهم فأهلكهم . قال المؤرج : الدمدمة إهلاك باستئصال . (  بذنبهم ) بتكذيبهم الرسول وعقرهم الناقة ، ( فسواها ) فسوى الدمدمة عليهم  جميعا ، وعمهم بها فلم يفلت منهم أحد . وقال الفراء    : سوى الأمة وأنزل العذاب بصغيرها وكبيرها ، يعني سوى بينهم . ( ولا يخاف عقباها    ) قرأ أهل المدينة  والشام    : " فلا " بالفاء وكذلك هو في مصاحفهم ، وقرأ الباقون بالواو ، وهكذا في مصاحفهم ( عقباها ) عاقبتها .   [ ص: 441 ] 

 قال الحسن    : معناه : لا يخاف الله من أحد تبعة في إهلاكهم . وهي رواية علي بن أبي طلحة  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال الضحاك ،   والسدي ،  والكلبي    : هو راجع إلى العاقر ، وفي الكلام تقديم وتأخير ، وتقديره : إذ انبعث أشقاها ولا يخاف عقباها .
سورة الليل 

 مكية 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

 ( والليل إذا يغشى    ( 1 ) والنهار إذا تجلى    ( 2 ) وما خلق الذكر والأنثى    ( 3 ) إن سعيكم لشتى    ( 4 ) فأما من أعطى واتقى    ( 5 ) وصدق بالحسنى    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( والليل إذا يغشى    ) أي يغشى النهار بظلمة فيذهب بضوئه . ( والنهار إذا تجلى    ) بان وظهر من بين الظلمة . ( وما خلق الذكر والأنثى    ) يعني : ومن خلق ، قيل هي " ما " المصدرية أي : وخلق الذكر والأنثى ، قال مقاتل  والكلبي    : يعني آدم  وحواء    . وفي قراءة ابن مسعود  ،  وأبي الدرداء    : والذكر والأنثى . جواب القسم قوله : ( إن سعيكم لشتى    ) إن أعمالكم لمختلفة ، فساع في فكاك نفسه ، وساع في عطبها   . 

 روى أبو مالك الأشعري  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " كل ، الناس يغدو فبائع نفسه فمعتقها أو موبقها "   . ( فأما من أعطى    ) ماله في سبيل الله ، ( واتقى ) ربه . ( وصدق بالحسنى    ) قال أبو عبد الرحمن السلمي  والضحاك    : وصدق بلا إله إلا* الله ، وهي رواية عطية  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال مجاهد    : بالجنة دليله : قوله تعالى " للذين أحسنوا الحسنى    " يعني الجنة .   [ ص: 446 ] 

 وقيل : وصدق بالحسنى  أي بالخلف ، أي أيقن أن الله تعالى سيخلفه . وهي رواية عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    . 

 وقال قتادة  ومقاتل  والكلبي    : بموعود الله - عز وجل - الذي وعده أن يثيبه .
( فسنيسره لليسرى    ( 7 ) وأما من بخل واستغنى    ( 8 ) وكذب بالحسنى    ( 9 ) فسنيسره للعسرى    ( 10 ) ) 

 ( فسنيسره ) فسنهيئه في الدنيا ، ( لليسرى ) أي للخلة اليسرى ، وهي العمل بما يرضاه الله - عز وجل - . ( وأما من بخل    ) بالنفقة في الخير ، ( واستغنى ) عن ثواب الله فلم يرغب فيه ( وكذب بالحسنى فسنيسره للعسرى    ) سنهيئه للشر بأن نجريه على يديه حتى يعمل بما لا يرضي الله ، فيستوجب به النار . قال مقاتل    : نعسر عليه أن يأتي خيرا . 

 وروينا عن علي  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " ما من نفس منفوسة إلا [ كتب الله ] مكانها من الجنة أو النار " فقال  رجل : أفلا نتكل على كتابنا وندع العمل ؟ قال : " لا ولكن اعملوا فكل ميسر  لما خلق له ، أما أهل الشقاء فييسرون لعمل أهل الشقاء ، وأما أهل السعادة فييسرون لعمل أهل السعادة   " ، ثم تلا " فأما من أعطى واتقى وصدق بالحسنى فسنيسره لليسرى وأما من بخل واستغنى وكذب بالحسنى فسنيسره للعسرى    " . 

 قيل : نزلت في  أبي بكر الصديق  اشترى بلالا  من أمية بن خلف  ببردة وعشرة أواق ، فأعتقه فأنزل الله تعالى : " والليل إذا يغشى    " إلى قوله : " إن سعيكم لشتى    " يعني : سعي أبي بكر  وأمية    . 

 وروى علي بن حجر  عن إسحاق  عن أبي نجيح  عن عطاء ،  قال : كان لرجل من الأنصار  نخلة  وكان له جار يسقط من بلحها في دار جاره ، وكان صبيانه يتناولون منه ، فشكا  ذلك إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال له النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم  - : " بعنيها بنخلة في الجنة " فأبى ، فخرج فلقيه أبو الدحداح  ،  فقال له : هل لك أن تبيعها بحش [ البستان ] ، يعني حائطا له ، فقال له :  هي لك ، فأتى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال : يا رسول الله أتشتريها  مني بنخلة في الجنة ؟ قال : " نعم " قال : هي لك ، فدعا *النبي - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - جار الأنصاري   [ ص: 447 ] فقال : " خذها " . فأنزل الله تعالى : " والليل إذا يغشى    " إلى قوله : " إن سعيكم لشتى    " [ سعي أبي ] الدحداح  والأنصاري صاحب النخلة . 

 ( فأما من أعطى واتقى    ) [ يعني أبا ] الدحداح  ، ( وصدق بالحسنى    ) [ الثواب ] ( فسنيسره لليسرى    ) يعني الجنة ، ( وأما من بخل واستغنى    ) يعني الأنصاري ، ( وكذب بالحسنى    ) يعني الثواب ، ( فسنيسره للعسرى    ) يعني النار .
( وما يغني عنه ماله إذا تردى    ( 11 ) إن علينا للهدى    ( 12 ) وإن لنا للآخرة والأولى    ( 13 ) فأنذرتكم نارا تلظى    ( 14 ) لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى    ( 15 ) الذي كذب وتولى    ( 16 ) وسيجنبها الأتقى    ( 17 ) ) 

 ( وما يغني عنه ماله    ) الذي بخل به ، ( إذا تردى    ) قال مجاهد    : إذا مات . وقال قتادة   وأبو صالح    : هوى في جهنم . ( إن علينا للهدى    ) يعني البيان . قال الزجاج    : علينا أن نبين طريق الهدى من طريق الضلال ، وهو قول قتادة ،  قال : على الله بيان حلاله وحرامه . 

 قال الفراء    : يعني من سلك الهدى فعلى الله سبيله كقوله تعالى : " وعلى الله قصد السبيل    " ( النحل - 9 ) يقول : من أراد الله فهو على السبيل القاصد . 

 وقيل معناه : إن علينا للهدى والإضلال كقوله : " بيدك الخير    " ( آل عمران - 26 ) [ فاقتصر على الهدى لدلالة الكلام عليه كقوله : " سرابيل تقيكم الحر    " ( النحل - 81 ) فاقتصر على ذكر الحر ولم يذكر البرد لأنه يدل عليه ] . ( وإن لنا للآخرة والأولى    ) فمن طلبهما من غير مالكهما فقد أخطأ الطريق . ( فأنذرتكم    ) يا أهل مكة ،     ( نارا تلظى لا يصلاها إلا الأشقى    ) أي : تتلظى ، يعني تتوقد وتتوهج . ( الذي كذب    ) الرسول ، ( وتولى ) عن الإيمان . ( وسيجنبها الأتقى    ) يريد بالأشقى الشقي ، وبالأتقى التقي . 
[ ص: 448 ]   ( الذي يؤتي ماله يتزكى    ( 18 ) ) 

 ( الذي يؤتي ماله    ) يعطي ماله ( يتزكى ) يطلب أن يكون عند الله زاكيا لا رياء ولا سمعة ، يعني  أبا بكر الصديق  ، في قول الجميع . 

 قال ابن الزبير    : كان أبو بكر  يبتاع الضعفة فيعتقهم ، فقال أبوه : أي بني لو كنت تبتاع من يمنع ظهرك ؟ قال : منع ظهري أريد ، فنزل : " وسيجنبها الأتقى    " ، إلى آخر السورة   . 

 وذكر محمد بن إسحاق  قال : كان بلال  لبعض بني جمح  وهو بلال بن رباح  واسم أمه حمامة ،  وكان صادق الإسلام طاهر القلب ، وكان أمية بن خلف  يخرجه إذا حميت الظهيرة فيطرحه على ظهره ببطحاء مكة ،  ثم يأمر بالصخرة العظيمة فتوضع على صدره ، ثم يقول له : لا تزال هكذا حتى تموت ، أو تكفر بمحمد ،  فيقول وهو في ذلك البلاء : أحد أحد . 

 وقال محمد بن إسحاق  عن  هشام بن عروة  عن أبيه قال : مر به أبو بكر  يوما وهم يصنعون به ذلك ، وكانت دار أبي بكر  في بني جمح  ، فقال لأمية  ألا تتقي الله تعالى في هذا المسكين ؟ قال : أنت أفسدته فأنقذه مما ترى ، قال أبو بكر    : أفعل! عندي غلام أسود أجلد منه وأقوى ، على دينك ، أعطيك ؟ قال : قد فعلت فأعطاه أبو بكر  غلامه وأخذه فأعتقه ، ثم أعتق معه على الإسلام قبل أن يهاجر ست [ رقاب ] ، بلال  سابعهم ، عامر بن فهيرة  شهد بدرا وأحدا ، وقتل يوم بئر معونة  شهيدا ، وأم عميس  ، وزنيرة  فأصيب بصرها حين أعتقها ، فقالت قريش    : ما أذهب بصرها إلا اللات والعزى [ فقالت : كذبوا وبيت الله ما تضر اللات والعزى ] ، وما تنفعان فرد الله إليها بصرها ، وأعتق النهدية  وابنتها ، وكانتا لامرأة من بني عبد الدار  فمر بهما وقد بعثتهما سيدتهما تحطبان لها وهي تقول والله لا أعتقكما أبدا . فقال أبو بكر    : خلا يا أم فلان ، فقالت : خلا أنت أفسدتهما فأعتقهما ، قال [ أبو بكر    - رضي الله عنه - ] فبكم ؟ قالت : بكذا وكذا ، قال : قد أخذتهما وهما حرتان ، ومر بجارية بني المؤمل  وهي تعذب فابتاعها فأعتقها .   [ ص: 449 ] 

 وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : بلغني أن أمية بن خلف  قال لأبي بكر  في بلال  حين قال : أتبيعه ؟ قال : نعم أبيعه بنسطاس عبد لأبي بكر  ، صاحب عشرة آلاف دينار ، وغلمان وجوار ومواش ، وكان مشركا حمله أبو بكر  على الإسلام على أن يكون ماله له ، فأبى فأبغضه أبو بكر  ، فلما قال له أمية  أبيعه بغلامك نسطاس اغتنمه وباعه منه ، فقال المشركون : ما فعل ذلك أبو بكر  ببلال  إلا ليد كانت لبلال  عنده فأنزل الله : 
( وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى    ( 19 ) إلا ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى    ( 20 ) ولسوف يرضى    ( 21 ) ) 

 ( وما لأحد عنده من نعمة تجزى    ) أي يجازيه ويكافئه عليها . ( إلا ) لكن ( ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى    ) يعني : لا يفعل ذلك مجازاة لأحد بيد له عنده ، ولكنه يفعله ابتغاء وجه ربه الأعلى وطلب رضاه . ( ولسوف يرضى    ) بما يعطيه الله - عز وجل - في الآخرة من الجنة والكرامة جزاء على ما فعل .
سُورَةُ الضُّحَى 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالضُّحَى    ( 1 ) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى    ( 2 ) مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى    ( 3 ) ) 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ يُونُسَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا زُهَيْرٌ ،  حَدَّثَنَا الْأَسْوَدُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ  قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ جُنْدُبَ بْنَ سُفْيَانَ  قَالَ : اشْتَكَى  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَلَمْ يَقُمْ  لَيْلَتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا فَجَاءَتِ امْرَأَةٌ فَقَالَتْ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ  إِنِّي  لَأَرْجُوَ أَنْ يَكُونَ شَيْطَانُكَ قَدْ تَرَكَكَ ، لَمْ أَرَهُ  قَرَبَكَ مُنْذُ لَيْلَتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثٍ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ - : ( وَالضُّحَى وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى )   . 

 وَقِيلَ : إِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ الَّتِي قَالَتْ ذَلِكَ أُمُّ جَمِيلٍ امْرَأَةُ أَبِي لَهَبٍ    . 

 وَقَالَ الْمُفَسِّرُونَ سَأَلَتِ الْيَهُودُ ،  رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنْ ذِي الْقَرْنَيْنِ وَأَصْحَابِ الْكَهْفِ  وَعَنِ الرُّوحِ ؟ فَقَالَ : سَأُخْبِرُكُمْ غَدًا ، وَلَمْ يَقِلْ : إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ ، فَاحْتَبَسَ عَنْهُ الْوَحْيُ . 

 وَقَالَ  زَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ    : كَانَ سَبَبُ احْتِبَاسِ جِبْرِيلَ    - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - عَنْهُ كَوْنُ  جَرْوٍ فِي بَيْتِهِ ، فَلَمَّا نَزَلَ عَاتَبَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى إِبْطَائِهِ ، فَقَالَ : إِنَّا  لَا نَدْخُلُ بَيْتًا فِيهِ كَلْبٌ [ أَوْ ] صُورَةٌ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي مُدَّةِ احْتِبَاسِ الْوَحْيِ عَنْهُ ، فَقَالَ  ابْنُ جُرَيْجٍ    : اثْنَا عَشَرَ يَوْمًا . وَقَالَ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ يَوْمًا . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : أَرْبَعُونَ يَوْمًا .   [ ص: 454 ] 

 قَالُوا : فَقَالَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ : إِنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  وَدَعَهُ  رَبُّهُ وَقَلَاهُ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ ،  فَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " يَا جِبْرِيلُ  مَا جِئْتَ حَتَّى اشْتَقْتُ إِلَيْكَ " ، فَقَالَ جِبْرِيلُ    : " إِنِّي كُنْتُ أَشَدُّ شَوْقًا [ إِلَيْكَ ] ، وَلَكِنِّي عَبْدٌ مَأْمُورٌ   " ، فَأَنْزَلَ : وَمَا نَتَنَزَّلُ إِلَّا بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ    ( مَرْيَمَ - 64 ) . 

 قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( وَالضُّحَى     ) أَقْسَمَ بِالضُّحَى وَأَرَادَ بِهِ النَّهَارَ كُلَّهُ ، بِدَلِيلِ  أَنَّهُ قَابَلَهُ بِاللَّيْلِ [ فَقَالَ وَاللَّيْلِ ] إِذَا سَجَى ،  نَظِيرُهُ : قَوْلُهُ : " أَوَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى    " ( الْأَعْرَافِ - 98 ) أَيْ نَهَارًا . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ     : يَعْنِي وَقْتَ الضُّحَى ، وَهِيَ السَّاعَةُ الَّتِي فِيهَا  ارْتِفَاعُ الشَّمْسِ ، وَاعْتِدَالُ النَّهَارِ فِي الْحَرِّ وَالْبَرْدِ  وَالصَّيْفِ وَالشِّتَاءِ . ( وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى    ) قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : أَقْبَلَ بِظَلَامِهِ ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ الْعَوْفِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَقَالَ الْوَالِبِيُّ  عَنْهُ : إِذَا ذَهَبَ ، قَالَ عَطَاءٌ  وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : غَطَّى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِالظُّلْمَةِ . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : اسْتَوَى . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ  وَابْنُ زَيْدٍ     : سَكَنَ وَاسْتَقَرَّ ظَلَامُهُ فَلَا يَزْدَادُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ .  يُقَالُ : لَيْلٌ سَاجٍ وَبَحْرٌ سَاجٍ [ إِذَا كَانَ سَاكِنًا ] .  قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى : ( مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى    ) هَذَا جَوَابُ الْقَسَمِ ، أَيْ مَا تَرَكَكَ مُنْذُ اخْتَارَكَ وَلَا أَبْغَضَكَ مُنْذُ أَحَبَّكَ .
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (435)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الشرح
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 3


وَلَلْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنَ الْأُولَى    ( 4 ) 

وَلَلْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنَ الْأُولَى  حَدَّثَنَا الْمُطَهَّرُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْفَارِسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ [ الصَّالِحَانِيّ  ُ    ] ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ أَبُو الشَّيْخِ الْحَافِظُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُعَاوِيَةُ بْنُ هِشَامٍ  عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ صَالِحٍ  عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ زِيَادٍ  عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَنْ عَلْقَمَةَ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   " إِنَّا أَهْلُ بَيْتٍ اخْتَارَ اللَّهُ لَنَا الْآخِرَةَ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا " . 
[ ص: 455 ]   ( ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى    ( 5 ) ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى    ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : هو الشفاعة في أمته حتى يرضى ، وهو قول علي  والحسن    . 

 وروينا عن  عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : " اللهم أمتي أمتي وبكى ، فقال الله : يا جبريل  اذهب إلى محمد  فقل له إنا سنرضيك في أمتك ، ولا نسوءك فيهم "   . 

 وقال حرب بن شريح  سمعت أبا جعفر محمد بن علي  يقول : إنكم يا معشر أهل العراق  تقولون : أرجى آية في القرآن : " قل ياعبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله    " ، وإنا أهل البيت نقول : أرجى آية في كتاب الله " ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى    " من الثواب . وقيل : من النصر والتمكين وكثرة المؤمنين ، ( فترضى    ) 

 ثم أخبره الله - عز وجل - عن حالته التي كان عليها قبل الوحي ، وذكره نعمه فقال جل ذكره : ( ألم يجدك يتيما فآوى    ) أخبرنا أبو سعيد أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق أحمد بن محمد بن إبراهيم الثعلبي  فقال : أنبأني عبد الله بن حامد الأصفهاني  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عبد الله النيسابوري  ، حدثنا محمد بن عيسى  أنا أبو عمرو الجويني  وأبو الربيع الزهراني  قالا حدثنا حماد بن زيد  عن عطاء بن السائب  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله تعالى عنهما قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " سألت ربي مسألة وددت أني لم أكن سألته ، قلت : يا رب إنك آتيت سليمان بن داود  ملكا عظيما ، وآتيت فلانا كذا وآتيت فلانا كذا ؟ قال : يا محمد  ألم  أجدك يتيما فآويتك ؟ قلت : بلى ، أي رب [ قال : ألم أجدك ضالا فهديتك ؟  قلت : بلى أي رب ، قال : ألم أجدك عائلا فأغنيتك ؟ قلت : بلى أي رب " ،  وزاد غيره عن حماد  قال : ألم أشرح لك صدرك ووضعت عنك وزرك ؟ قلت :   [ ص: 456 ] بلى أي رب ] . 

 ومعنى الآية : ألم يجدك يتيما صغيرا فقيرا حين مات أبواك ولم يخلفا لك مالا ولا مأوى ، فجعلت لك مأوى تأوي إليه ، وضممتك إلى عمك أبي طالب  حتى أحسن تربيتك وكفاك المؤنة . 

( ووجدك ضالا فهدى    ( 7 ) ووجدك عائلا فأغنى    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( ووجدك ضالا    ) يعني ضالا عما أنت عليه ( فهدى ) أي : فهداك للتوحيد والنبوة . 

 قال الحسن  والضحاك  وابن كيسان    : " ووجدك ضالا    " عن معالم النبوة وأحكام الشريعة غافلا عنها ، فهداك إليها ، [ كما قال ] " وإن كنت من قبله لمن الغافلين    " ( يوسف - 3 ) وقال : " ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان    " ( الشورى - 52 ) . 

 وقيل : ضالا في شعاب مكة  فهداك إلى جدك عبد المطلب  وروى أبو الضحى  عن ابن عباس  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : ضل في شعاب مكة  وهو صبي صغير ، فرآه أبو جهل  منصرفا عن أغنامه فرده إلى عبد المطلب    . 

 وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - مع عمه أبي طالب  في قافلة ميسرة  غلام خديجة  فبينما هو راكب ذات ليلة ظلماء ناقة إذ جاء إبليس فأخذ بزمام الناقة فعدل به عن الطريق ، فجاء جبريل  فنفخ إبليس نفخة وقع منها إلى أرض الحبشة ،  ورده إلى القافلة فمن الله عليه بذلك . وقيل : وجدك ضالا [ ضال ] نفسك لا تدري من أنت ، فعرفك نفسك وحالك . ( ووجدك عائلا فأغنى    ) أي فقيرا فأغناك بمال خديجة  ثم بالغنائم . 

 وقال مقاتل    : [ فأرضاك ] بما أعطاك من الرزق . واختاره الفراء    . وقال : لم يكن غنيا عن كثرة المال ولكن الله [ أرضاه ] بما آتاه وذلك حقيقة الغنى   .   [ ص: 457 ] 

 أخبرنا حسان بن سعيد المنيعي  أنبأنا أبو طاهر محمد بن محمد بن محمش الزيادي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسين القطان  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن يوسف السلمي  ، حدثنا عبد الرزاق  أنا معمر  عن  همام بن منبه  أنه قال أخبرنا  أبو هريرة  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " ليس الغنى عن كثرة العرض ، ولكن الغنى غنى النفس "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الحسين الزغرتاني    . أخبرنا أحمد بن سعيد  أخبرنا أبو يحيى محمد بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا أبي ، حدثني شرحبيل بن شريك  عن أبي عبد الرحمن الحبلي  عن عبد الله بن عمرو  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " قد أفلح من أسلم ورزق كفافا وقنعه الله بما آتاه "   . 

 ثم أوصاه باليتامى والفقراء فقال : 
( فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( فأما اليتيم فلا تقهر    ) قال مجاهد    : لا تحقر اليتيم فقد كنت يتيما . وقال الفراء  والزجاج    : لا تقهره على ماله فتذهب بحقه لضعفه ، وكذا كانت العرب تفعل في أمر اليتامى ، تأخذ أموالهم وتظلمهم حقوقهم . 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر محمد عبد الله بن أبي توبة  ، أخبرنا أبو طاهر محمد بن أحمد بن الحارث  ، أخبرنا أبو الحسن محمد بن يعقوب الكسائي  ، أخبرنا [ عبد الله ] بن محمود  ، أخبرنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن الخلال  ، حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  عن  سعيد بن أبي أيوب  عن يحيى [ بن ] سليمان  عن يزيد بن أبي عتاب  عن  أبي هريرة  عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " خير بيت في المسلمين بيت فيه يتيم يحسن إليه ، وشر بيت في المسلمين بيت  فيه يتيم يساء إليه " ، ثم قال بأصبعيه : " أنا وكافل اليتيم [ في الجنة ]    [ ص: 458 ] هكذا [ وهو يشير ] بأصبعيه [ السبابة والوسطى ] "   .
( وأما السائل فلا تنهر    ( 10 ) وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وأما السائل فلا تنهر     ) قال المفسرون : يريد السائل على الباب ، يقول : لا تنهره لا تزجره إذا  سألك ، فقد كنت فقيرا فإما أن تطعمه وإما أن ترده ردا لينا ، يقال : نهره  وانتهره إذا استقبله بكلام يزجره . 

 وقال قتادة    : رد السائل برحمة ولين   . قال  إبراهيم بن أدهم    : نعم القوم السؤال يحملون زادنا إلى الآخرة   . 

 وقال إبراهيم    : السائل يريد الآخرة يجيء إلى باب أحدكم فيقول : هل توجهون إلى أهليكم بشيء ؟ 

 وروي عن الحسن  في قوله : " أما السائل فلا تنهر " ، قال : طالب العلم . ( وأما بنعمة ربك فحدث    ) قال مجاهد  يعني النبوة ، روى عنه أبو بشر  واختاره الزجاج  وقال : أي بلغ ما أرسلت به ، وحدث بالنبوة التي آتاك [ الله ] . 

 وقال الليث  عن مجاهد    : يعني القرآن وهو قول الكلبي ،  أمره أن [ يقرأ به ] . 

 وقال مقاتل    : اشكر لما ذكر من النعمة عليك في هذه السورة من جبر اليتيم والهدى بعد الضلالة والإغناء بعد العيلة ، والتحدث بنعمة الله شكرا . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد بكر بن محمد بن محمد بن محمي البسطامي  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن إبراهيم بن محمد بن يحيى بن سختويه  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن محمد بن الحسين النصر  أبادي ، [ حدثنا   [ ص: 459 ] علي بن سعيد النسوي    ] أخبرنا سعيد بن عفير  ، حدثنا يحيى بن أيوب  عن عمارة بن غزية  عن شرحبيل مولى الأنصاري  ، عن  جابر بن عبد الله  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :    " من صنع إليه معروف فليجز به ، فإن لم يجد ما يجزي به فليثن عليه فإنه  إذا أثنى عليه فقد شكره ، وإن كتمه فقد كفره ، ومن تحلى بما لم يعط كان  كلابس ثوبين من زور "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو سعيد الشريحي  أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا الحسين بن محمد بن الحسين  ، حدثنا أحمد بن محمد بن إسحاق  ، حدثنا أبو القاسم بن منيع  ، حدثنا منصور بن أبي مزاحم  ، حدثنا  وكيع  عن أبي عبد الرحمن يعني القاسم بن الوليد  ، عن الشعبي ،  عن النعمان بن بشير  قال : سمعت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يقول على المنبر :   " من لم يشكر القليل لم يشكر الكثير ، ومن لم يشكر الناس لم يشكر الله تعالى ، التحدث بنعمة الله شكر ، وتركه كفر ، والجماعة رحمة والفرقة عذاب "   . 

 والسنة - في قراءة أهل مكة     - أن يكبر من أول سورة " والضحى " على رأس كل سورة حتى يختم القرآن ; فيقول : الله أكبر . 

 قال الشيخ الإمام الأجل محيي السنة ناصر الحديث قدوة الأئمة ناشر الدين ركن الإسلام إمام الأئمة مفتي الشرق أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود  رحمه الله : كذلك قرأته على الإمام المقرئ أبي نصر محمد بن أحمد بن علي الحامدي  بمرو ،  قال : قرأت على أبي القاسم طاهر بن علي الصيرفي  ، قال : قرأت على أبي بكر أحمد بن الحسين بن مهران  ، قال : قرأت على أبي علي محمد بن أحمد بن حامد الصفار المقرئ  ، قال : قرأت على أبي بكر محمد بن موسى الهاشمي  ، قال : قرأت على أبي ربيعة  والحسين بن محمد الحداد  ، وهما قرآ على أبي الحسين بن أبي بزة  وأخبرهما   [ ص: 460 ]   [ ابن أبي بزة    ] أنه قرأ على عكرمة بن سليمان بن كثير المكي  ، وأخبره عكرمة  أنه قرأ على شبل بن عباد  وإسماعيل بن قسطنطين  ، وأخبراه أنهما قرآ على عبد الله بن كثير  ، وأخبرهما عبد الله [ بن كثير    - رضي الله عنهم أجمعين ] أنه قرأ على مجاهد ،  وأخبره مجاهد  أنه قرأ على ابن عباس  ، وأخبره ابن عباس  أنه قرأ على أبي بن كعب    . 

 وأخبرنا الإمام المقرئ أبو نصر محمد بن أحمد بن علي  وقرأت عليه بمرو ،  وقال : أنا الشريف أبو القاسم علي بن محمد الزيدي  بالتكبير ، وقرأت عليه بثغر حران  ، قال : حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن الحسن بن زياد الموصلي المعروف بالنقاش  ، وقرأت عليه بمدينة السلام  ، حدثنا أبو ربيعة محمد بن إسحاق الربعي  ، وقرأت عليه بمكة  قال : حدثنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن عبد الله بن أبي [ بزة    ] ، وقرأت عليه قال لي : قرأته على عكرمة بن سليمان  ، وأخبرني أنه قرأ على إسماعيل بن قسطنطين  وشبل بن عباد  قال فلما بلغت " والضحى    " قالا لي : كبر حتى تختم ، مع خاتمة كل سورة ، فإنا قرأنا على ابن كثير  فأمرنا بذلك ، وأخبرنا أنه قرأ على مجاهد  فأمره بذلك ، وأخبره مجاهد  أنه قرأ على ابن عباس    [ فأمره بذلك ] ، وأخبره ابن عباس  أنه قرأ على أبي بن كعب  فأمره بذلك وأخبره أبي  أنه قرأ على النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فأمره بذلك . 

 وكان سبب التكبير أن الوحي لما احتبس قال المشركون هجره شيطانه ، وودعه ، فاغتم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لذلك ، فلما نزل " والضحى    " كبر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فرحا بنزول الوحي ، فاتخذوه سنة . 
سُورَةُ الشَّرْحِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ    ( 1 ) وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ    ( 2 ) الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ    ( 3 ) وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ    ) أَلَمْ نَفْتَحْ وَنُوَسِّعْ وَنُلَيِّنْ لَكَ قَلْبَكَ بِالْإِيمَانِ وَالنُّبُوَّةِ وَالْعِلْمِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ . ( وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ    ) قَالَ الْحَسَنُ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ، وَالضَّحَّاكُ    : وَحَطَطْنَا عَنْكَ الَّذِي سَلَفَ مِنْكَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، وَهُوَ كَقَوْلِهِ : " لِيَغْفِرَ لَكَ اللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ    " ( الْفَتْحِ - 2 ) . 

 وَقَالَ  الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ    : يَعْنِي الْخَطَأَ وَالسَّهْوَ . وَقِيلَ : ذُنُوبُ أُمَّتِكَ [ فَأَضَافَهُ ] إِلَيْهِ لِاشْتِغَالِ قَلْبِهِ بِهِمْ ، وَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ يَحْيَى  وَأَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : يَعْنِي خَفَّفْنَا عَنْكَ أَعْبَاءَ النُّبُوَّةِ وَالْقِيَامِ بِأَمْرِهَا . ( الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ    ) أَثْقَلَ ظَهْرَكَ فَأَوْهَنَهُ حَتَّى سُمِعَ لَهُ نَقِيضٌ ، أَيْ صَوْتٌ . ( وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ    ) أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَبْدُ الْخَالِقِ بْنِ عَلِيٍّ الْمُؤَذِّنُ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ حَبِيبٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو إِسْمَاعِيلَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا صَفْوَانُ يَعْنِي ابْنَ صَالِحٍ عَبْدَ الْمَلِكِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  الْوَلِيدُ يَعْنِي ابْنَ مُسْلِمٍ  ، حَدَّثَنِي  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ لَهِيعَةَ  عَنْ دَرَّاجٍ  عَنْ أَبِي الْهَيْثَمِ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَنَّهُ سَأَلَ جِبْرِيلَ    - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - عَنْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ " وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ    " ؟ قَالَ : قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " إِذَا ذُكِرْتُ ذُكِرْتَ مَعِي "   .   [ ص: 464 ] 

 وَعَنِ الْحَسَنِ  قَالَ : " وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ    " إِذَا ذُكِرْتُ ، ذُكِرْتَ [ مَعِي ] وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ     : يُرِيدُ الْأَذَانَ وَالْإِقَامَةَ وَالتَّشَهُّدَ وَالْخُطْبَةَ عَلَى  الْمَنَابِرِ ، وَلَوْ أَنَّ عَبْدًا عَبَدَ اللَّهَ وَصَدَّقَهُ فِي  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلَمْ يَشْهَدْ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ لَمْ يَنْتَفِعْ بِشَيْءٍ ، وَكَانَ كَافِرًا . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : رَفَعَ اللَّهُ ذِكْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ،  فَلَيْسَ خَطِيبٌ وَلَا مُتَشَهِّدٌ وَلَا صَاحِبُ صَلَاةٍ إِلَّا  يُنَادِي : أَشْهَدُ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَشْهَدُ أَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ . 

 وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : لَا تُقْبَلُ صَلَاةٌ [ إِلَّا بِهِ ] وَلَا تَجُوزُ خُطْبَةٌ إِلَّا بِهِ . وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : [ وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ    ] يَعْنِي بِالتَّأْذِينِ . 

 وَفِيهِ يَقُولُ حَسَّانُ بْنُ ثَابِتٍ     : أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَرْسَلَ عَبْدَهُ بِبُرْهَانِهِ ،  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَى وَأَمْجَدُ أَغَرُّ عَلَيْهِ لِلنُّبُوَّةِ خَاتَمٌ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مَشْهُودٌ يَلوُحُ وَيَشْهَدُ     وَضَمَّ الْإِلَهُ اسْمَ  النَّبِيِّ مَعَ اسْمِهِ إِذَا قَالَ فِي الْخَمْسِ الْمُؤَذِّنُ :  أَشْهَدُ 
وَشَقَّ لَهُ مِنِ اسْمِهِ لِيُجِلَّهُ فَذُو الْعَرْشِ مَحْمُودٌ وَهَذَا مُحَمَّدُ    . 

 وَقِيلَ : رَفَعَ اللَّهُ ذِكْرَهُ بِأَخْذِ مِيثَاقِهِ عَلَى  النَّبِيِّينَ وَإِلْزَامِهِمُ الْإِيمَانَ بِهِ وَالْإِقْرَارَ بِفَضْلِهِ  . 

 ثُمَّ وَعَدَهُ الْيُسْرَ وَالرَّخَاءَ بَعْدَ الشِّدَّةِ ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ بِمَكَّةَ  فِي شِدَّةٍ ، فَقَالَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - :
( فإن مع العسر يسرا    ( 5 ) إن مع العسر يسرا    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( فإن مع العسر يسرا    ) أي مع الشدة التي أنت فيها من جهاد المشركين يسر ورخاء بأن يظهرك عليهم حتى ينقادوا للحق الذي جئتهم به ، " إن مع العسر يسرا    " كرره لتأكيد الوعد وتعظيم الرجاء . 

 وقال الحسن  لما نزلت هذه الآية قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أبشروا ، قد جاءكم اليسر ، لن يغلب   [ ص: 465 ] عسر يسرين   " . 

قال ابن مسعود  رضي الله تعالى عنه : لو كان العسر في جحر لطلبه اليسر حتى يدخل ، إنه لن يغلب عسر يسرين   . 

 قال المفسرون : ومعنى قوله :   " لن يغلب عسر يسرين " أن  الله تعالى كرر العسر بلفظ المعرفة واليسر بلفظ النكرة ، ومن عادة العرب  إذا ذكرت اسما معرفا ، ثم أعادته كان الثاني هو الأول ، وإذا ذكرت نكرة ثم  أعادته مثله صار اثنين ، وإذا أعادته معرفة فالثاني هو الأول ، كقولك : إذا  كسبت ، درهما أنفقت درهما ، فالثاني غير الأول ، وإذا قلت : إذا كسبت  درهما فأنفق الدرهم ، فالثاني هو الأول ، فالعسر في الآية مكرر بلفظ  التعريف ، فكان عسرا واحدا ، واليسر مكرر بلفظ [ التنكير ] ، فكانا يسرين ،  فكأنه قال : فإن مع العسر يسرا ، إن مع ذلك العسر يسرا آخر . 

 وقال أبو علي [ الحسن ] بن يحيى بن نصر الجرجاني  صاحب " النظم " تكلم الناس في قوله : " لن يغلب عسر يسرين    " ، فلم يحصل منه غير قولهم : إن العسر معرفة واليسر نكرة ، فوجب أن يكون  عسر واحد ويسران ، وهذا قول مدخول ، إذا قال الرجل : إن مع الفارس سيفا [  إن مع الفارس سيفا ] ، فهذا لا يوجب أن يكون الفارس واحدا والسيف اثنين ،  فمجاز قوله : " لن يغلب عسر يسرين   " أن الله بعث نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو مقل مخف ، فكانت قريش  تعيره بذلك ، حتى قالوا : إن كان بك طلب الغنى جمعنا لك مالا حتى تكون كأيسر أهل مكة ،   فاغتم  النبي لذلك ، فظن أن قومه إنما يكذبونه لفقره ، فعدد الله نعمه عليه في  هذه السورة ، ووعده الغنى ، ليسليه بذلك عما خامره من الغم ، فقال : " فإن مع العسر يسرا     " ، مجازه : لا يحزنك ما يقولون فإن مع العسر يسرا في الدنيا عاجلا ثم  أنجزه ما وعده ، وفتح عليه القرى العربية ووسع عليه ذات يده ، حتى كان يعطي  المئين من الإبل ، ويهب الهبات السنية ، ثم ابتدأ فضلا آخر من أمر الآخرة ،  فقال : إن مع العسر يسرا ، والدليل على ابتدائه : تعريه من الفاء والواو ،  وهذا وعد لجميع المؤمنين ، ومجازه : إن مع العسر   [ ص: 466 ] يسرا ، أي : إن مع العسر في الدنيا للمؤمن يسرا في  الآخرة ، فربما اجتمع له اليسران يسر الدنيا وهو ما ذكره في الآية الأولى  ويسر الآخرة وهو ما ذكره في الآية الثانية ، فقوله - عليه السلام - : " لن يغلب عسر يسرين    " أي : لن يغلب عسر ، الدنيا اليسر الذي وعده للمؤمنين في الدنيا واليسر  الذي وعدهم في الآخرة ، وإنما يغلب أحدهما ، هو يسر الدنيا ، وأما يسر  الآخرة فدائم غير زائل ، أي لا يجمعهما في الغلبة ، كقوله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - :   " شهرا عيد لا ينقصان " أي لا يجتمعان في النقصان .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (436)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ التين
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 6


( فإذا فرغت فانصب    ( 7 ) ) 

 ( فإذا فرغت فانصب    ) أي فاتعب ، والنصب : التعب ، قال ابن عباس  ، وقتادة  ، والضحاك  ، ومقاتل  ، والكلبي    : فإذا فرغت من الصلاة المكتوبة فانصب إلى ربك في الدعاء وارغب إليه في المسألة يعطك . 

 [ وروى عبد الوهاب بن مجاهد  عن أبيه قال : إذا صليت فاجتهد في الدعاء والمسألة   ] . 

وقال ابن مسعود    : إذا فرغت من الفرائض فانصب في قيام الليل   . 

وقال الشعبي    : إذا فرغت من التشهد فادع ، لدنياك وآخرتك   . 

وقال الحسن  وزيد بن أسلم    : إذا فرغت من جهاد عدوك فانصب في عبادة ربك   . 

 وقال منصور  عن مجاهد    : إذا فرغت من أمر الدنيا فانصب في عبادة ربك وصل   . 

 وقال حيان  عن الكلبي    : إذا فرغت من تبليغ الرسالة فانصب ، أي : استغفر لذنبك وللمؤمنين . 
[ ص: 467 ]   (   ( وإلى ربك فارغب    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( وإلى ربك فارغب    ) قال عطاء    : تضرع إليه راهبا من النار راغبا في الجنة . وقيل : فارغب إليه في جميع أحوالك . قال الزجاج    : أي اجعل رغبتك إلى الله وحده .
سُورَةُ التِّينِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ    ( 1 ) وَطُورِ سِينِينَ    ( 2 ) وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ    ( 3 ) . 

 ( وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ، وَالْحَسَنُ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ  ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ  ،  وَعَطَاءُ بْنُ أَبِي رَبَاحٍ  ، وَمُقَاتِلٌ  ، وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : هُوَ تِينُكُمْ [ هَذَا ] الَّذِي تَأْكُلُونَهُ ، وَزَيْتُونُكُمْ هَذَا الَّذِي تَعْصِرُونَ مِنْهُ الزَّيْتَ . 

 قِيلَ : خَصَّ التِّينَ بِالْقَسَمِ لِأَنَّهَا  فَاكِهَةٌ مُخَلَّصَةٌ لَا عَجَمَ لَهَا ، شَبِيهَةٌ بِفَوَاكِهِ  الْجَنَّةِ . وَخَصَّ الزَّيْتُونَ لِكَثْرَةِ مَنَافِعِهِ ، وَلِأَنَّهُ  شَجَرَةٌ مُبَارَكَةٌ جَاءَ بِهَا الْحَدِيثُ ، وَهُوَ ثَمَرٌ وَدُهْنٌ  يَصْلُحُ لِلِاصْطِبَاغِ وَالِاصْطِبَاحِ . 

 وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : هُمَا جَبَلَانِ . قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : " التِّينُ " : الْجَبَلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ دِمَشْقُ ،  وَ " الزَّيْتُونُ " : الْجَبَلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ بَيْتُ الْمَقْدِسِ  ، لِأَنَّهُمَا يُنْبِتَانِ التِّينَ وَالزَّيْتُونَ . 

 وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : هُمَا مَسْجِدَانِ بِالشَّامِ    . قَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ    : " التِّينُ " : مَسْجِدُ دِمَشْقَ ،  وَ " الزَّيْتُونُ " : مَسْجِدُ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ    . وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ    : " التِّينُ " مَسْجِدُ أَصْحَابِ الْكَهْفِ  ، وَ " الزَّيْتُونُ " : مَسْجِدُ إِيلِيَا    . ( وَطُورِ سِينِينَ    ) يَعْنِي الْجَبَلَ الَّذِي كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ مُوسَى    - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - ، وَذَكَرْنَا مَعْنَاهُ عِنْدَ قَوْلِهِ : " وَشَجَرَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ طُورِ سَيْنَاءَ    " ( الْمُؤْمِنُونَ - 20 ) . ( وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ    ) أَيِ الْآمَنِ ، يَعْنِي : مَكَّةَ ،  يَأْمَنُ فِيهِ النَّاسُ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَالْإِسْلَامِ ، هَذِهِ كُلُّهَا أَقْسَامٌ ، وَالْمُقْسَمُ عَلَيْهِ قَوْلُهُ :
[ ص: 472 ]   ( لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ    ( 4 ) ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ    ( 5 ) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ مَمْنُونٍ    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ    ) أَيْ : أَعْدَلِ قَامَةٍ وَأَحْسَنِ صُورَةٍ ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ خَلَقَ كُلَّ حَيَوَانٍ مُنْكَبًّا عَلَى وَجْهِهِ إِلَّا الْإِنْسَانَ خَلَقَهُ مَدِيدَ الْقَامَةِ ، يَتَنَاوَلُ مَأْكُولَهُ بِيَدِهِ ، مُزَيَّنًا بِالْعَقْلِ وَالتَّمْيِيزِ . ( ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ     ) يُرِيدُ إِلَى الْهَرَمِ وَأَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ ، فَيَنْقُصُ عَقْلُهُ  وَيَضْعُفُ بَدَنُهُ ، وَالسَّافِلُونَ : هُمُ الضُّعَفَاءُ وَالزَّمْنَى  وَالْأَطْفَالُ ، فَالشَّيْخُ الْكَبِيرُ [ أَسْفَلُ ] مِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ  جَمِيعًا ، [ " وَأَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ " نَكِرَةٌ تَعُمُّ الْجِنْسَ ،  كَمَا تَقُولُ : فَلَانٌ أَكْرَمُ قَائِمٍ فَإِذَا عَرَّفْتَ قُلْتَ :  أَكْرَمُ الْقَائِمِينَ . وَفِي مُصْحَفِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ    " أَسْفَلَ السَّافِلِينَ "
وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ  ، وَمُجَاهِدٌ     : يَعْنِي ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى النَّارِ ، يَعْنِي إِلَى أَسْفَلِ  السَّافِلِينَ ، لِأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ بَعْضُهَا أَسْفَلَ مِنْ بَعْضٍ . 

 قَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ     : يَعْنِي إِلَى النَّارِ فِي شَرِّ صُورَةٍ ، فِي صُورَةِ خِنْزِيرٍ .  ثُمَّ اسْتَثْنَى فَقَالَ : ( إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) [ فَإِنَّهُمْ  لَا يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى النَّارِ . وَمَنْ قَالَ بِالْقَوْلِ الْأَوَّلِ  قَالَ : رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ ، فَزَالَتْ عُقُولُهُمْ  وَانْقَطَعَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ ، فَلَا يُكْتَبُ لَهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ إِلَّا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ] . ( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) فَإِنَّهُ يُكْتَبُ  لَهُمْ بَعْدَ الْهَرَمِ ، وَالْخَرَفِ ، مِثْلَ الَّذِي كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ فِي حَالِ الشَّبَابِ وَالصِّحَّةِ . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : هُمْ نَفَرٌ رُدُّوا إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  تَعَالَى عُذْرَهُمْ . وَأَخْبَرَ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرَهُمُ الَّذِي  عَمِلُوا قَبْلَ أَنْ تَذْهَبَ عُقُولُهُمْ . 

 قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : لَمْ يَضُرَّ هَذَا الشَّيْخَ [ كَبِرُهُ ] إِذْ خَتَمَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانَ يَعْمَلُ . 

 وَرَوَى عَاصِمُ الْأَحْوَلُ  عَنْ عِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : " إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ   "   [ ص: 473 ] قَالَ  : " إِلَّا الَّذِينَ [ آمَنُوا ] " قَرَءُوا الْقُرْآنَ ، وَقَالَ : مَنْ  قَرَأَ الْقُرْآنَ لَمْ يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ   ( فَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ مَمْنُونٍ    ) غَيْرُ مَقْطُوعٍ ، لِأَنَّهُ يُكْتَبُ لَهُ كَصَالِحِ مَا كَانَ يَعْمَلُ . قَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : أَجْرٌ بِغَيْرِ عَمَلٍ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : إِلْزَامًا لِلْحُجَّةِ :
( فما يكذبك بعد ، بالدين    ( 7 ) أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( فما يكذبك    ) [ أي : أمن يكذبك . وقيل : أي شيء يكذبك ؟ أي يحملك على الكذب ، وقيل على التكذيب    ] أيها الإنسان ، ( بعد ) أي بعد هذه الحجة والبرهان ، ( بالدين )  بالحساب والجزاء ، والمعنى : ألا تتفكر في صورتك وشبابك وهرمك فتعتبر ،  وتقول : إن الذي فعل ذلك قادر على أن يبعثني ويحاسبني ، فما الذي يكذبك  بالمجازاة بعد هذه الحجج ؟ ( أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين    ) بأقضى القاضين ، قال مقاتل    : [ أليس الله ] يحكم بينك وبين أهل التكذيب [ بك ] يا محمد    . 

 وروينا أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " من قرأ والتين والزيتون فانتهى إلى آخرها : " أليس الله بأحكم الحاكمين " فليقل : بلى ، وأنا على ذلك من الشاهدين "   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  ، حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، أخبرنا أبو الوليد  ، حدثنا شعبة  عن عدي بن ثابت الأنصاري  قال : سمعت  البراء بن عازب  قال : إن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان في سفر فقرأ في العشاء في إحدى الركعتين بالتين والزيتون . 
 سُورَةُ الْعَلَقِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ    ( 1 ) خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ    ( 2 ) اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ    ) أَكْثَرُ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ : عَلَى أَنَّ هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ أَوَّلُ سُورَةٍ نَزَلَتْ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ ، وَأَوَّلُ مَا نَزَلَ خَمْسُ آيَاتٍ مِنْ أَوَّلِهَا إِلَى قَوْلِهِ : " مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ " . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ بُكَيْرٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا اللَّيْثُ  عَنْ عُقَيْلٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  عَنْ  عَائِشَةَ أُمِّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  أَنَّهَا قَالَتْ : أَوَّلُ  مَا بُدِئَ بِهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  مِنَ الْوَحْيِ الرُّؤْيَا الصَّالِحَةُ فِي النَّوْمِ ، وَكَانَ لَا يَرَى  رُؤْيَا إِلَّا جَاءَتْ مِثْلَ فَلَقِ الصُّبْحِ ، ثُمَّ حُبِّبَ إِلَيْهِ  الْخَلَاءُ ، فَكَانَ يَخْلُو بِغَارِ حِرَاءَ  ،  فَيَتَحَنَّثُ فِيهِ - وَهُوَ التَّعَبُّدُ - اللَّيَالِيَ ذَوَاتِ  الْعَدَدِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَنْزِعَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ ، وَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِذَلِكَ  ثُمَّ يَرْجِعُ إِلَى خَدِيجَةَ ،  فَيَتَزَوَّدُ لِمِثْلِهَا حَتَّى جَاءَهُ الْحَقُّ ، وَهُوَ فِي غَارِ حِرَاءٍ  ،  فَجَاءَهُ الْمَلَكُ فَقَالَ : اقْرَأْ فَقَالَ : مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ ،  قَالَ : فَأَخَذَنِي فَغَطَّنِي حَتَّى بَلَغَ مِنِّي الْجَهْدَ ثُمَّ  أَرْسَلَنِي ، فَقَالَ : اقْرَأْ فَقُلْتُ : مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ ، [ قَالَ  : فَأَخَذَنِي ] فَغَطَّنِي الثَّانِيَةَ حَتَّى بَلَغَ مِنِّي الْجَهْدَ ،  ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي ، فَقَالَ : اقْرَأْ ، فَقُلْتُ : مَا أَنَا بِقَارِئٍ ،  فَأَخَذَنِي فغطَّني الثَّالِثَةَ [ حَتَّى بَلَغَ مِنِّي الْجَهْدَ ] ،  ثُمَّ أَرْسَلَنِي ، فَقَالَ : ( اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ    ) فَرَجَعَ بِهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَرْجُفُ فُؤَادُهُ ، فَدَخَلَ عَلَى  خَدِيجَةَ بِنْتِ خُوَيْلِدٍ  ، فَقَالَ : زمِّلُونِي زمِّلُونِي فَزَمَّلُوهُ حَتَّى ذَهَبَ عَنْهُ الرَّوْعُ ، فَقَالَ  لِخَدِيجَةَ    : مَا لِي ؟ وَأَخْبَرَهَا الْخَبَرَ ، وَقَالَ : لَقَدْ خَشِيتُ عَلَى نَفْسِي ، فَقَالَتْ خَدِيجَةُ     : كَلَّا وَاللَّهِ مَا يُخْزِيكَ اللَّهُ أَبَدًا ، إِنَّكَ لِتَصِلُ  الرَّحِمَ ، وَتَحْمِلُ الْكَلَّ ، وَتُكْسِبُ الْمَعْدُومَ ، وَتُقِرِي  الضَّيْفَ ، وَتُعِينُ عَلَى نَوَائِبِ الْحَقِّ   [ ص: 478 ] فَانْطَلَقَتْ بِهِ خَدِيجَةُ  حَتَّى أَتَتْ بِهِ وَرَقَةَ بْنَ نَوْفَلِ بْنِ أَسَدِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْعُزَّى    - ابْنِ عَمِّ خَدِيجَةَ     - وَكَانَ امْرَأً تَنَصَّرَ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَكَانَ يَكْتُبُ  الْكِتَابَ الْعَرَبِيَّ ، فَيَكْتُبُ مِنَ الْإِنْجِيلِ بِالْعَرَبِيَّة  ِ  مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ ، وَكَانَ شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا قَدْ عَمِيَ ،  فَقَالَتْ لَهُ خَدِيجَةُ     : يَا ابْنَ عَمِّ ، اسْمَعْ مِنِ ابْنِ أَخِيكَ مَا يَقُولُ ، فَقَالَ  لَهُ وَرَقَةُ : يَا ابْنَ أَخِي مَاذَا تَرَى ؟ فَأَخْبَرَهُ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - خَبَرَ مَا رَأَى ، فَقَالَ  لَهُ وَرَقَةُ    : هَذَا النَّامُوسُ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى مُوسَى ،  يَا  لَيْتَنِي فِيهَا جَذَعًا ، لَيْتَنِي أَكُونُ حَيًّا إِذْ يُخْرِجُكَ  قَوْمُكَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  : أَوَمُخْرِجِيَّ [ هُمْ ] ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ لَمْ يَأْتِ [ أَحَدٌ  بِمِثْلِ مَا ] جِئْتَ بِهِ إِلَّا عُودِيَ ، وَإِنْ يُدْرِكْنِي يَوْمُكَ  أَنْصُرْكَ نَصْرًا مُؤَزَّرَا ، ثُمَّ لَمْ يَمْكُثْ وَرَقَةُ  أَنْ تُوُفِّيَ ، وَفَتَرَ الْوَحْيُ . 

 وَرَوَى  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ مِنْ كِتَابِهِ ، عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ بُكَيْرٍ  بِهَذَا الْإِسْنَادِ ، وَقَالَ : حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  قَالَ الزُّهْرِيُّ ،  فَأَخْبَرَنِي عُرْوَةُ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  وَذَكَرَ الْحَدِيثَ ، قَالَ :   " اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ    " حَتَّى بَلَغَ " مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ    " وَزَادَ فِي آخِرِهِ فَقَالَ : وَفَتَرَ الْوَحْيُ فَتْرَةً حَتَّى  حَزِنَ النَّبِيُّ ، - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِيمَا  بَلَغَنَا حُزْنًا غَدَا مِنْهُ مِرَارًا حَتَّى يَتَرَدَّى مِنْ رُءُوسِ  شَوَاهِقِ الْجِبَالِ ، فَكُلَّمَا أَوْفَى بِذِرْوَةِ جَبَلٍ لِكَيْ  يُلْقِيَ نَفْسَهُ مِنْهُ ، تَبَدَّى لَهُ جِبْرِيلُ  فَقَالَ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ ،  إِنَّكَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ حَقًّا ، فَيَسْكُنُ لِذَلِكَ جَأْشُهُ ، وَتَقَرُّ  نَفْسُهُ ، فَيَرْجِعُ ، فَإِذَا طَالَتْ عَلَيْهِ فَتْرَةُ الْوَحْيِ  غَدَا لِمِثْلِ ذَلِكَ ، فَإِذَا أَوْفَى بِذِرْوَةِ جَبَلٍ تَبَدَّى لَهُ جِبْرِيلُ ،  فَقَالَ لَهُ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدَانَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ حَامِدٍ الْوَرَّاقُ  أَخْبَرَنَا مَكِّيُّ بْنُ عَبْدَانَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ بِشْرٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  ، عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ : أَوَّلُ سُورَةٍ نَزَلَتْ قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ    "   . 

 قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ     : مَجَازُهُ : اقْرَأِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ ، يَعْنِي أَنَّ الْبَاءَ زَائِدَةٌ  ، وَالْمَعْنَى : اذْكُرِ اسْمَهُ ، أُمِرَ أَنْ يَبْتَدِئَ الْقِرَاءَةَ  بِاسْمِ اللَّهِ [ تَأْدِيبًا ] .   [ ص: 479 ] 

 ( الَّذِي خَلَقَ ) قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : يَعْنِي الْخَلَائِقَ ، ثُمَّ فَسَّرَهُ فَقَالَ : ( خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ ) يَعْنِي [ خَلَقَ ] ابْنَ آدَمَ ، ( مِنْ عَلَقٍ    ) جَمْعُ عَلَقَةٍ . ( اقْرَأْ ) كَرَّرَهُ تَأْكِيدًا ، ثُمَّ اسْتَأْنَفَ فَقَالَ : ( وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ    ) فَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : الْحَلِيمُ عَنْ جَهْلِ الْعِبَادِ لَا يَعْجَلُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالْعُقُوبَةِ .
( الذي علم بالقلم    ( 4 ) علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم    ( 5 ) كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى    ( 6 ) أن رآه استغنى    ( 7 ) إن إلى ربك الرجعى    ( 8 ) أرأيت الذي ينهى    ( 9 ) عبدا إذا صلى    ( 10 ) ) 

 ( الذي علم بالقلم    ) يعني الخط والكتابة . ( علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم    ) من أنواع الهدى والبيان . وقيل : علم آدم  الأسماء كلها . وقيل : الإنسان هاهنا محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بيانه : " وعلمك ما لم تكن تعلم    " ( النساء - 113 ) . ( كلا ) حقا ( إن الإنسان ليطغى    ) ليتجاوز حده ويستكبر على ربه . ( أن ) لأن ( رآه استغنى    ) أن رأى نفسه غنيا . قال الكلبي    : يرتفع عن منزلة إلى منزلة في اللباس والطعام وغيرهما . 

 وقال مقاتل    : نزلت في أبي جهل  ، كان إذا أصاب مالا زاد في ثيابه ومركبه وطعامه ، فذلك طغيانه . ( إن إلى ربك الرجعى    ) أي المرجع في الآخرة ، [ " الرجعى " : مصدر على وزن فعلى ] . ( أرأيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى    ) نزلت في أبي جهل  ، نهى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الصلاة   . 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر  ، أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد  ، أخبرنا محمد بن عيسى الجلودي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان  ، حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج  ، حدثنا عبد الله بن معاذ  ومحمد بن عبد الأعلى القيسي  ، قالا حدثنا المعتمر  عن أبيه ، حدثني نعيم بن أبي هند  ، عن أبي حازم  ، عن  أبي هريرة  قال : قال أبو جهل    : هل يعفر محمد  وجهه بين أظهركم ؟ فقيل : نعم ، فقال : [ واللات ]   [ ص: 480 ] والعزى  لئن رأيته يفعل ذلك لأطأن على رقبته ، ولأعفرن وجهه في التراب ، قال :  فأتى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهو يصلي ، [ عزم ] ليطأ على رقبته ،  فما فجأهم منه إلا وهو ينكص ، على عقبيه ، ويتقي بيديه ، قال فقيل له : ما  لك يا أبا الحكم  ؟ قال :  إن بيني وبينه لخندقا من نار ، وهولا وأجنحة . فقال رسول الله - صلى الله  عليه وسلم - : لو دنا مني لاختطفته الملائكة عضوا عضوا ، قال : فأنزل الله -  لا ندري في حديث  أبي هريرة  أو شيء بلغه - : كلا إن الإنسان ليطغى أن رآه استغنى إن إلى ربك الرجعى أرأيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى  الآيات . 

 ومعنى " أرأيت " هاهنا تعجيب للمخاطب . وكرر هذه اللفظة للتأكيد :

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (437)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ القدر
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 5


( أرأيت إن كان على الهدى    ( 11 ) أو أمر بالتقوى    ( 12 ) أرأيت إن كذب وتولى    ( 13 ) ألم يعلم بأن الله يرى    ( 14 ) كلا لئن لم ينته لنسفعن بالناصية    ( 15 ) ناصية كاذبة خاطئة    ( 16 ) ) 

 أرأيت إن كان إلى الهدى يعني العبد المنهي وهو محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . ( أو أمر بالتقوى    ) يعني بالإخلاص والتوحيد . ( أرأيت إن كذب    ) يعني أبا جهل  ، ( وتولى ) عن الإيمان . 

 وتقدير نظم الآية : أرأيت الذي ينهى عبدا إذا صلى [ والمنهي ] على الهدى ،  آمر بالتقوى ، والناهي مكذب متول عن الإيمان ، فما أعجب من هذا ! ( ألم يعلم    ) يعني أبا جهل  ، ( بأن الله يرى    ) ذلك فيجازيه به . ( كلا ) لا يعلم ذلك ، ( لئن لم ينته    ) عن إيذاء [ نبيه ] - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وتكذيبه ، ( لنسفعن بالناصية    ) لنأخذن بناصيته فلنجرنه إلى النار ، كما قال " فيؤخذ بالنواصي والأقدام    " ( الرحمن - 41 ) يقال : سفعت بالشيء ، إذا أخذته وجذبته جذبا شديدا ، و " الناصية " : شعر مقدم الرأس . ثم قال على البدل : ( ناصية كاذبة خاطئة    ) أي صاحبها كاذب خاطئ ، قال ابن عباس    : لما نهى أبو جهل  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن الصلاة انتهره رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقال أبو جهل  أتنهرني [ يا محمد  لقد علمت ما بها أكثر ناديا مني ؟ ثم قال ] : فوالله لأملأن عليك هذا الوادي إن شئت خيلا جردا ورجالا مردا . 
[ ص: 481 ]   (   ( فليدع ناديه    ( 17 ) سندع الزبانية    ( 18 ) كلا لا تطعه واسجد واقترب    ( 19 ) ) 

 قال الله - عز وجل - : ( فليدع ناديه    ) أي قومه وعشيرته ، أي فليستنصر بهم . ( سندع الزبانية    ) جمع زبني مأخوذ من الزبن وهو الدفع ، قال ابن عباس    : يريد زبانية جهنم سموا بها لأنهم يدفعون أهل النار إليها ، قال الزجاج    : هم الملائكة الغلاظ الشداد ، قال ابن عباس    : لو دعا ناديه لأخذته زبانية الله ثم قال : ( كلا ) ليس الأمر على ما عليه أبو جهل  ، ( لا تطعه    ) في ترك الصلاة ، ( واسجد    ) صل لله ( واقترب    ) من الله . 

 أخبرنا أبو طاهر عمر بن عبد العزيز القاشاني  ، أخبرنا أبو عمر القاسم بن جعفر الهاشمي  ، حدثنا أبو علي محمد بن أحمد اللؤلئي  ، حدثنا  أبو داود سليمان بن الأشعث  ، حدثنا  أحمد بن صالح  وأحمد بن عمرو بن السراج   ومحمد بن سلمة  قالوا : أخبرنا وهب ،  أخبرني عمرو بن الحارث  ، عن عمارة بن غزية  عن  سمي مولى أبي بكر  أنه سمع أبا صالح ذكوان  يحدث عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أقرب ما يكون العبد من ربه وهو ساجد ، فأكثروا الدعاء [ فيها ] "   .
 سُورَةُ الْقَدْرِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ    ( 1 ) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ     ) يَعْنِي الْقُرْآنَ ، كِنَايَةً عَنْ غَيْرِ مَذْكُورٍ ، أَنْزَلَهُ  جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ مِنَ اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ  إِلَى السَّمَاءِ الدُّنْيَا ، فَوَضَعَهُ فِي بَيْتِ الْعِزَّةِ ، ثُمَّ  كَانَ يَنْزِلُ بِهِ جِبْرِيلُ    - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - نُجُومًا فِي عِشْرِينَ سَنَةً . ثُمَّ عَجَّبَ نَبِيَّهُ فَقَالَ : ( وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ     ) سُمِّيَتْ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ لِأَنَّهَا لَيْلَةُ تَقْدِيرِ  الْأُمُورِ وَالْأَحْكَامُ ، يُقَدِّرُ اللَّهُ فِيهَا أَمْرَ السَّنَةِ  فِي عِبَادِهِ وَبِلَادِهِ إِلَى السَّنَةِ الْمُقْبِلَةِ ، كَقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : " فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ     " ( الدُّخَانِ - 4 ) وَهُوَ مَصْدَرُ قَوْلِهِمْ : قَدَرَ اللَّهُ  الشَّيْءَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ ، قَدْرًا وَقَدَرًا ، كَالنَّهَرِ وَالنَّهْرِ  وَالشَّعْرِ وَالشَّعَرِ ، وَقَدَّرَهُ - بِالتَّشْدِيدِ - تَقْدِيرًا [  وَقَدَرَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ قَدْرًا ] بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ . 

 قِيلَ  لِلْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ الْفَضْلِ     : أَلَيْسَ قَدْ قَدَرَ اللَّهُ الْمَقَادِيرَ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَ  السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ ؟ قَالَ : [ بَلَى ] ، قِيلَ : فَمَا مَعْنَى  لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ ؟ قَالَ : سَوْقُ الْمَقَادِيرِ إِلَى الْمَوَاقِيتِ ،  وَتَنْفِيذُ الْقَضَاءِ الْمُقَدَّرِ . وَقَالَ الْأَزْهَرِيُّ    : " لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ    " : أَيْ لَيْلَةُ الْعَظَمَةِ وَالشَّرَفِ مِنْ قَوْلِ النَّاسِ :  لِفُلَانٍ عِنْدَ الْأَمِيرِ قَدْرٌ ، أَيْ جَاهٌ وَمَنْزِلَةٌ ، وَيُقَالُ  : قَدَرْتُ ، فُلَانًا أَيْ عَظَّمْتُهُ . قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : " وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ    " ( الْأَنْعَامِ - 91 ) ( الزُّمَرِ - 67 ) أَيْ مَا عَظَّمُوهُ حَقَّ تَعْظِيمِهِ . 

 وَقِيلَ : لِأَنَّ الْعَمَلَ الصَّالِحَ يَكُونُ فِيهَا ذَا قَدْرٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ لِكَوْنِهِ مَقْبُولًا .   [ ص: 486 ] وَاخْتَلَفُوا  فِي وَقْتِهَا; فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ عَلَى عَهْدِ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ثُمَّ رُفِعَتْ ،  وَعَامَّةُ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالْعُلَمَاءِ عَلَى أَنَّهَا بَاقِيَةٌ إِلَى  يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ . وَرُوِيَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مُكَانِسٍ مَوْلَى مُعَاوِيَةَ  قَالَ : قُلْتُ  لِأَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ     : زَعَمُوا أَنَّ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ قَدْ رُفِعَتْ ؟ قَالَ : كَذَبَ  مَنْ قَالَ ذَلِكَ ، قُلْتُ : هِيَ فِي كُلِّ شَهْرٍ أَسْتَقْبِلُهُ ؟  قَالَ : نَعَمْ . 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : هِيَ لَيْلَةٌ مِنْ لَيَالِي السَّنَةِ حَتَّى لَوْ عَلَّقَ رَجُلٌ طَلَاقَ امْرَأَتِهِ وَعِتْقَ عَبْدِهِ بِلَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ ، لَا يَقَعُ مَا لَمْ تَمْضِ سَنَةٌ مِنْ حِينِ حَلَفَ . يُرْوَى ذَلِكَ عَنِ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ  ، قَالَ : مَنْ يَقُمِ الْحَوْلَ يُصِبْهَا ، فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عُمَرَ  فَقَالَ : يَرْحَمُ اللَّهُ أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  أَمَا إِنَّهُ عَلِمَ أَنَّهَا فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ ، وَلَكِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ لَا يَتَّكِلَ النَّاسُ . 

 وَالْجُمْهُورُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَلَى أَنَّهَا فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةِ ; قَالَ أَبُو رَزِينٍ الْعُقَيْلِيُّ    : هِيَ أَوَّلُ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : لَيْلَةُ سَبْعَ عَشْرَةَ ، وَهِيَ اللَّيْلَةُ الَّتِي كَانَتْ صَبِيحَتُهَا وَقْعَةُ بَدْرٍ    . 

 وَالصَّحِيحُ وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْأَكْثَرُونَ : أَنَّهَا فِي الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الضَّبِّيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ الْجَبَّارِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  هَارُونُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْهَمْدَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  عَبَدَةُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  ، عَنْ  هِشَامِ بْنِ عُرْوَةَ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : كَانَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يُجَاوِرُ فِي  الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، وَيَقُولُ : " تَحَرَّوْا  لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ فِي الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ الضَّبِّيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ الْجِرَاحِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ الْمَحْبُوبِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى  ، حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ زِيَادٍ  ، عَنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ  ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ،  عَنِ الْأَسْوَدِ ،  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا قَالَتْ : كَانَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَجْتَهِدُ فِي الْعَشْرِ  الْأَوَاخِرِ [ مَا ] لَا يَجْتَهِدُ فِي غَيْرِهَا   .  [ ص: 487 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ ،  عَنْ أَبِي يَعْقُوبَ ،  عَنْ أَبِي الضُّحَى  ، عَنْ مَسْرُوقٍ ،  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى عَنْهَا قَالَتْ كَانَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِذَا دَخَلَ  الْعَشْرُ [ الْأَوَاخِرُ ] مِنْ رَمَضَانَ شَدَّ مِئْزَرَهُ وَأَحْيَا  لَيْلَهُ ، وَأَيْقَظَ أَهْلَهُ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي أَنَّهَا فِي أَيِّ لَيْلَةٍ مِنَ الْعَشْرِ ؟ 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَهْلِ بْنُ مَالِكٍ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :   " تَحَرَّوْا لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ فِي الْوَتْرِ مِنَ الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ حَامِدٍ الْوَازِنُ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مَكِّيُّ بْنُ عَبْدَانَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ [ هَاشِمِ ] بْنِ حَيَّانَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  يَحْيَى بْنُ سَعِيدٍ الْقَطَّانُ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عُيَيْنَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ، حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي قَالَ : ذَكَرْتُ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ عِنْدَ أَبِي بَكْرَةَ  ،  فَقَالَ : مَا أَنَا بِطَالِبِهَا بَعْدَ شَيْءٍ سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَّا فِي الْعَشْرِ  الْأَوَاخِرِ ، سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ :    " الْتَمِسُوهَا فِي الْعَشْرِ الْأَوَاخِرِ مِنْ تِسْعٍ بَقَيْنَ أَوْ  سَبْعٍ بَقَيْنَ أَوْ خَمْسٍ بَقَيْنَ أَوْ ثَلَاثٍ بَقَيْنَ أَوْ آخِرَ  لَيْلَةٍ " ، فَكَانَ أَبُو بَكْرَةَ  إِذَا دَخَلَ رَمَضَانُ يُصَلِّي كَمَا يُصَلِّي فِي سَائِرِ السَّنَةِ ، فَإِذَا دَخَلَ الْعُشْرُ [ الْأَخِيرُ ] اجْتَهَدَ . 

 وَأَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْمُثَنَّى  ، حَدَّثَنِي خَالِدُ بْنُ الْحَارِثِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدٌ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَنَسُ بْنُ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ عُبَادَةَ بْنِ الصَّامِتِ  قَالَ : خَرَجَ  النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِيُخْبِرَنَا  بِلَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ فَتَلَاحَى رَجُلَانِ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، فَقَالَ :  " خَرَجْتُ ،   [ ص: 488 ] لِأُخْبِرَكُمْ  بِلَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ فَتَلَاحَى فُلَانٌ وَفُلَانٌ فَرُفِعَتْ ، وَعَسَى  أَنْ يَكُونَ خَيْرًا لَكُمْ ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا فِي التَّاسِعَةِ  وَالسَّابِعَةِ وَالْخَامِسَةِ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ ،  عَنْ نَافِعٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عُمَرَ  أَنَّ  رِجَالًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  [ أُرُوا ] لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ فِي الْمَنَامِ فِي السَّبْعِ الْأَوَاخِرِ  مِنْ رَمَضَانَ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - : " إِنِّي أَرَى رُؤْيَاكُمْ قَدْ تَوَاطَأَتْ فِي السَّبْعِ  الْأَوَاخِرِ فَمَنْ كَانَ مُتَحَرِّيهَا فَلْيَتَحَرَّهَ  ا فِي السَّبْعِ  الْأَوَاخِرِ "   . وَرُوِيَ عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ    : أَنَّهَا لَيْلَةُ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ ،  عَنْ  يَزِيدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْهَادِ  ، عَنْ  مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ التَّيْمِيِّ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : كَانَ  النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَعْتَكِفُ الْعَشْرَ  الْوُسْطَى مِنْ رَمَضَانَ ، وَاعْتَكَفَ عَامًا حَتَّى إِذَا كَانَ  لَيْلَةَ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ وَهِيَ اللَّيْلَةُ الَّتِي يَخْرُجُ  صُبْحَهَا مِنَ اعْتِكَافِهِ ، قَالَ : مَنْ [ كَانَ سَيَعْتَكِفُ ] مَعِي  فَلْيَعْتَكِفِ الْعَشْرَ الْأَوَاخِرَ ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ هَذِهِ  اللَّيْلَةَ ثُمَّ أُنْسِيتُهَا ، وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُنِي أَسْجُدُ فِي  صَبِيحَتِهَا فِي مَاءٍ وَطِينٍ ، فَالْتَمِسُوهَا فِي الْعَشْرِ  الْأَوَاخِرِ ، وَالْتَمِسُوهَا فِي كُلِّ وَتْرٍ . 

 قَالَ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيُّ    : فَمَطَرَتِ السَّمَاءُ تِلْكَ اللَّيْلَةَ ، وَكَانَ الْمَسْجِدُ عَلَى عَرِيشٍ فَوَكَفَ الْمَسْجِدُ . 

 قَالَ أَبُو سَعِيدٍ    :  فَأَبْصَرَتْ عَيْنَايَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - انْصَرَفَ وَعَلَى جَبْهَتِهِ وَأَنْفِهِ أَثَرَ ، الْمَاءِ  وَالطِّينِ مِنْ صَبِيحَةِ إِحْدَى وَعِشْرِينَ . 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : هِيَ لَيْلَةُ ثَلَاثٍ وَعِشْرِينَ .   [ ص: 489 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَّانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجُوَيْهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ الْحِمْصِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ، حَدَّثَنِي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أُنَيْسٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : إِنِّي أَكُونُ بِبَادِيَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا الْوَطْأَةُ  وَإِنِّي  بِحَمْدِ اللَّهِ أُصَلِّي بِهِمْ ، فَمُرْنِي بِلَيْلَةٍ مِنْ هَذَا  الشَّهْرِ أَنْزِلُهَا إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ فَأُصَلِّيهَا فِيهِ ، فَقَالَ : "  انْزِلْ لَيْلَةَ ثَلَاثٍ وَعِشْرِينَ فَصَلِّهَا فِيهِ ، وَإِنْ  أَحْبَبْتَ أَنْ تَسْتَتِمَّ آخِرَ الشَّهْرِ فَافْعَلْ ، وَإِنْ  أَحْبَبْتَ فَكُفَّ " . قَالَ : فَكَانَ إِذَا صَلَّى الْعَصْرَ دَخَلَ  الْمَسْجِدَ فَلَمْ يَخْرُجْ إِلَّا مِنْ حَاجَةٍ حَتَّى يُصَلِّيَ  الصُّبْحَ ، فَإِذَا صَلَّى الصُّبْحَ كَانَتْ دَابَّتُهُ بِبَابِ  الْمَسْجِدِ . 

 وَأَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَّانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجُوَيْهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا يَعْلَى بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : تَذَاكَرْنَا  لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - : كَمْ مَضَى مِنَ الشَّهْرِ ؟ فَقُلْنَا : ثِنْتَانِ [  وَعِشْرُونَ ] وَبَقِيَ سَبْعٌ ، [ فَقَالَ : " مَضَى اثْنَتَانِ  وَعِشْرُونَ وَبَقِيَ سَبْعٌ ] اُطْلُبُوهَا اللَّيْلَةَ ، الشَّهْرُ  تِسْعٌ وَعِشْرُونَ "   . 

 وَقَالَ قَوْمٌ : هِيَ لَيْلَةُ سَبْعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَلِيٍّ  وَأُبَيٍّ   وَعَائِشَةَ    : 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مَنْصُورٍ السَّمْعَانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الرَّيَّانِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدُ بْنُ زَنْجُوَيْهِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا يَعْلَى بْنُ عُبَيْدٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ  عَنْ زِرِّ بْنِ حُبَيْشٍ  قَالَ : قُلْتُ  لِأُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ    : يَا أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ  أَخْبِرْنَا عَنْ لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ ، فَإِنَّ ابْنَ أُمِّ عَبْدٍ  يَقُولُ : مَنْ يَقُمِ الْحَوْلَ يُصِبْهَا ، فَقَالَ :   [ ص: 490 ] رَحِمَ اللَّهُ أَبَا عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  ،  أَمَا إِنَّهُ قَدْ عَلِمَ أَنَّهَا فِي رَمَضَانَ ، وَلَكِنْ كَرِهَ أَنْ  يُخْبِرَكُمْ فَتَتَّكِلُوا هِيَ - وَالَّذِي أَنْزَلَ الْقُرْآنَ عَلَى مُحَمَّدٍ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَيْلَةَ ، سَبْعٍ وَعِشْرِينَ ، فَقُلْنَا : يَا أَبَا الْمُنْذِرِ  أَنَّى  عَلِمْتَ هَذَا ؟ قَالَ : بِالْآيَةِ الَّتِي أَخْبَرَنَا النَّبِيُّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَحَفِظْنَا [ وَوَعَيْنَا ] ، هِيَ  وَاللَّهِ [ لَا تُنْسَى ] ، قَالَ قُلْنَا لِزِرٍّ    : وَمَا الْآيَةُ ؟ قَالَ : تَطْلُعُ الشَّمْسُ كَأَنَّهَا طَاسٌ لَيْسَ لَهَا شُعَاعٌ . 

 وَمِنْ عَلَامَاتِهَا : مَا رُوِيَ عَنِ الْحَسَنِ  رَفَعَهُ : أَنَّهَا لَيْلَةٌ [ بَلْجَةٌ ] سَمْحَةٌ لَا حَارَّةٌ وَلَا بَارِدَةٌ ، تَطَلُعُ الشَّمْسُ صَبِيحَتَهَا لَا شُعَاعَ لَهَا . 

 وَفِي الْجُمْلَةِ : أَبْهَمَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةَ عَلَى هَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ لِيَجْتَهِدُوا  فِي الْعِبَادَةِ لَيَالِيَ رَمَضَانَ طَمَعًا فِي إِدْرَاكِهَا ، كَمَا  أَخْفَى سَاعَةَ الْإِجَابَةِ فِي يَوْمِ الْجُمُعَةَ ، وَأَخْفَى  الصَّلَاةَ الْوُسْطَى فِي الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسِ ، وَاسْمَهُ الْأَعْظَمَ  فِي الْأَسْمَاءِ ، وَرِضَاهُ فِي الطَّاعَاتِ لِيَرْغَبُوا فِي  جَمِيعِهَا ، وَسُخْطَهُ فِي الْمَعَاصِي لِيَنْتَهُوا عَنْ جَمِيعِهَا ،  وَأَخْفَى قِيَامَ السَّاعَةِ لِيَجْتَهِدُوا فِي الطَّاعَاتِ حَذَرًا مِنْ  قِيَامِهَا .
( ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر    ( 3 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر    ) قال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : ذكر لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - رجل من بني إسرائيل  حمل  السلاح على عاتقه في سبيل الله ألف شهر ، فعجب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - لذلك وتمنى ذلك لأمته ، فقال : يا رب جعلت أمتي أقصر الأمم أعمارا  وأقلها أعمالا ؟ فأعطاه الله ليلة القدر ، فقال : ( ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر    ) التي حمل فيها الإسرائيلي السلاح في سبيل الله ، لك ولأمتك إلى يوم القيامة .  [ ص: 491 ] 

 قال المفسرون : " ليلة القدر خير من ألف شهر    " معناه : عمل صالح في ليلة القدر خير من عمل ألف شهر ليس فيها ليلة القدر   . 

 حدثنا أبو القاسم عبد الكريم بن هوازن القشيري  ، إملاء ، حدثنا أبو نعيم الإسفراييني  ، أخبرنا أبو عوانة  ، حدثنا أبو إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  الحميدي ،  حدثنا سفيان ،  حدثنا الزهري ،  أخبرني أبو سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " من قام ليلة القدر إيمانا واحتسابا غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه "   . 

قال  سعيد بن المسيب    : من شهد المغرب والعشاء في جماعة فقد أخذ بحظه من ليلة القدر   . 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا أبو بكر بن عبدوس المزكي  ، حدثنا  أبو العباس محمد بن يعقوب  ، حدثنا الحسن بن مكرم  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون  ، أخبرنا كهمس  عن عبد الله بن بريدة  أن عائشة  قالت للنبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : إن وافيت ليلة القدر فما أقول ؟ قال : " قولي : اللهم إنك عفو تحب العفو فاعف عني "   .
(   ( تنزل الملائكة والروح فيها بإذن ربهم من كل أمر    ( 4 ) سلام هي حتى مطلع الفجر    ( 5 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( تنزل الملائكة والروح    ) يعني جبريل    - عليه السلام - معهم ، ( فيها ) أي في ليلة القدر ، ( بإذن ربهم من كل أمر    ) أي بكل أمر من الخير والبركة ، كقوله : " يحفظونه من أمر الله    " ( الرعد - 11 ) أي بأمر الله . ( سلام ) قال عطاء    : يريد : سلام على أولياء الله وأهل طاعته . وقال الشعبي    : هو تسليم الملائكة ليلة القدر على أهل المساجد من حيث تغيب الشمس إلى أن يطلع الفجر . 

 وقال الكلبي    : الملائكة ينزلون فيه كلما لقوا مؤمنا أو مؤمنة سلموا عليه من ربه حتى يطلع الفجر .   [ ص: 492 ] 

 وقيل : تم الكلام عند قوله : " بإذن ربهم من كل أمر    " ثم ابتدأ فقال : " سلام هي    " ، أي : ليلة القدر سلام وخير كلها ، ليس فيها شر . 

 قال الضحاك    : لا يقدر الله في تلك الليلة ولا يقضي إلا السلامة . 

 وقال مجاهد    : يعني أن ليلة القدر [ سالمة ] لا يستطيع الشيطان أن يعمل فيها سوءا ولا أن يحدث فيها أذى . 

 ( حتى مطلع الفجر    ) أي : إلى مطلع الفجر ، قرأ الكسائي     " مطلع " بكسر اللام ، والآخرون بفتحها ، وهو الاختيار ، بمعنى الطلوع ،  على المصدر ، يقال : طلع الفجر طلوعا ومطلعا ، والكسر موضع الطلوع .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (438)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ البينة
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 8


سُورَةُ الْبَيِّنَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ مُنْفَكِّينَ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ    ( 1 ) رَسُولٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَتْلُو صُحُفًا مُطَهَّرَةً    ( 2 ) فِيهَا كُتُبٌ قَيِّمَةٌ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( لَمْ يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ   ) وَهْمُ الْيَهُودُ  وَالنَّصَارَى  ، ( وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ ) وَهُمْ عَبَدَةُ الْأَوْثَانِ ، ( مُنْفَكِّينَ     ) [ مُنْتَهِينَ عَنْ كُفْرِهِمْ وَشِرْكِهِمْ ، وَقَالَ أَهْلُ  اللُّغَةِ ] : زَائِلِينَ مُنْفَصِلِينَ ، يُقَالُ : فَكَكْتُ الشَّيْءَ  فَانْفَكَّ ، أَيِ : انْفَصَلَ ، ( حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ    ) لَفْظُهُ مُسْتَقْبَلٌ وَمَعْنَاهُ الْمَاضِي ، أَيْ : حَتَّى أَتَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ ، الْحُجَّةُ الْوَاضِحَةُ ، يَعْنِي : مُحَمَّدًا     - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، أَتَاهُمْ بِالْقُرْآنِ  فَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ [ ضَلَالَاتِهِمْ ] وَجَهَالَتَهُمْ وَدَعَاهُمْ إِلَى  الْإِيمَانِ . فَهَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِيمَنْ آمَنَ مِنَ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ ،  أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَنِ الْكُفْرِ حَتَّى أَتَاهُمُ  الرَّسُولُ فَدَعَاهُمْ إِلَى الْإِيمَانِ فَآمَنُوا فَأَنْقَذَهُمُ  اللَّهُ مِنَ الْجَهْلِ وَالضَّلَالَةِ . ثُمَّ فَسَّرَ الْبَيِّنَةَ  فَقَالَ : ( رَسُولٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ يَتْلُو    ) يَقْرَأُ ( صُحُفًا ) كُتُبًا ، يُرِيدُ مَا يَتَضَمَّنُهُ الصُّحُفُ مِنَ الْمَكْتُوبِ فِيهَا ، وَهُوَ الْقُرْآنُ    ; لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَتْلُو عَنْ ظَهْرِ قَلْبِهِ لَا عَنِ [ الْكِتَابِ ]  ، قَوْلُهُ : ( مُطَهَّرَةً ) مِنَ الْبَاطِلِ وَالْكَذِبِ وَالزُّورِ . (  فِيهَا ) أَيْ فِي الصُّحُفِ ، ( كُتُبٌ ) يَعْنِي الْآيَاتِ  وَالْأَحْكَامِ الْمَكْتُوبَةِ فِيهَا ، ( قَيِّمَةٌ ) عَادِلَةٌ  مُسْتَقِيمَةٌ غَيْرُ ذَاتِ عِوَجٍ .
( وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة    ( 4 ) وما أمروا إلا ليعبدوا الله مخلصين له الدين حنفاء ويقيموا الصلاة ويؤتوا الزكاة وذلك دين القيمة    ( 5 ) ) 

 ثم ذكر من لم يؤمن من أهل الكتاب فقال :   [ ص: 496 ]   ( وما تفرق الذين أوتوا الكتاب   ) في أمر محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، ( إلا من بعد ما جاءتهم البينة    ) أي البيان في كتبهم أنه نبي مرسل . 

 قال المفسرون : لم يزل أهل الكتاب مجتمعين في تصديق محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - حتى بعثه الله ، فلما بعث تفرقوا في أمره واختلفوا ، فآمن به بعضهم ، وكفر آخرون . 

 وقال بعض أئمة اللغة : معنى قوله " منفكين " : هالكين ، من قولهم : انفك [  صلا ] المرأة عند الولادة ، وهو أن ينفصل فلا يلتئم فتهلك . 

 ومعنى الآية : لم يكونوا هالكين معذبين إلا من بعد قيام الحجة عليهم  بإرسال الرسول وإنزال الكتاب ، والأول أصح . ثم ذكر ما أمروا به في كتبهم  فقال : ( وما أمروا    ) يعني هؤلاء الكفار ، ( إلا ليعبدوا الله    ) يعني إلا أن يعبدوا الله ، ( مخلصين له الدين    ) قال ابن عباس    : ما أمروا في التوراة والإنجيل إلا [ بالإخلاص في ] العبادة لله موحدين ، ( حنفاء ) مائلين عن الأديان كلها إلى دين الإسلام ، ( ويقيموا الصلاة    ) المكتوبة في أوقاتها ، ( ويؤتوا الزكاة     ) عند محلها ، ( وذلك ) الذي أمروا به ، ( دين القيمة ) أي الملة  والشريعة المستقيمة . أضاف الدين إلى القيمة وهي نعته ، لاختلاف اللفظين ،  وأنث " القيمة " ردا بها إلى الملة . 

 وقيل : الهاء فيه للمبالغة ، وقيل : " القيمة " هي الكتب التي جرى ذكرها ،  أي وذلك دين الكتب القيمة فيما تدعو إليه وتأمر به ، كما قال : وأنزل معهم الكتاب بالحق ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه    ( البقرة 213 ) . 

 قال النضر بن شميل    : سألت الخليل بن أحمد  عن قوله : " وذلك دين القيمة " ؟ فقال : " القيمة " :   [ ص: 497 ] جمع القيم ، والقيم والقائم واحد ، ومجاز الآية : وذلك دين القائمين لله بالتوحيد . 
( إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البرية    ( 6 ) إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية    ( 7 ) جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك لمن خشي ربه    ( 8 ) ) 

 ثم ذكر ما للفريقين فقال : ( إن الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب والمشركين في نار جهنم خالدين فيها أولئك هم شر البرية   ) قرأ نافع  وابن عامر    " البريئة " بالهمزة في الحرفين لأنه من قولهم : برأ الله الخلق وقرأ الآخرون مشددا بغير همز كالذرية ترك همزها في الاستعمال . 

 ( إن  الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك هم خير البرية جزاؤهم عند ربهم جنات  عدن تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها أبدا رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ذلك  لمن خشي ربه    ) وتناهى عن المعاصي . 

 وقيل : الرضا ينقسم إلى قسمين : رضا به ورضا عنه ، فالرضا به : ربا ومدبرا ، والرضا عنه : فيما يقضي ويقدر . 

قال  السدي  رحمه الله : إذا كنت لا ترضى عن الله فكيف تسأله الرضا عنك ؟ 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي  ، أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  محمد بن بشار  حدثنا غندر  حدثنا شعبة  قال : سمعت قتادة  عن أنس بن مالك  قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لأبي    :   " إن الله تعالى أمرني أن أقرأ عليك : " لم يكن الذين كفروا " قال : وسماني ؟ قال : " نعم " فبكى   . 

 وقال همام  عن قتادة    :   " أمرني أن أقرأ عليك القرآن "   . 
] سُورَةُ الزَّلْزَلَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِذَا زُلْزِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ زِلْزَالَهَا    ( 1 ) وَأَخْرَجَتِ الْأَرْضُ أَثْقَالَهَا    ( 2 ) وَقَالَ الْإِنْسَانُ مَا لَهَا    ( 3 ) يَوْمَئِذٍ تُحَدِّثُ أَخْبَارَهَا    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( إِذَا زُلْزِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ    ) حُرِّكَتِ [ الْأَرْضُ ] حَرَكَةً شَدِيدَةً لِقِيَامِ السَّاعَةِ ، ( زِلْزَالَهَا ) تَحْرِيكَهَا . ( وَأَخْرَجَتِ الْأَرْضُ أَثْقَالَهَا    ) مَوْتَاهَا وَكُنُوزَهَا فَتُلْقِيهَا عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ  ، حَدَّثَنَا وَاصِلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فُضَيْلٍ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ أَبِي حَازِمٍ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :    " تَقِيءُ الْأَرْضُ أَفْلَاذَ كَبِدِهَا أَمْثَالَ [ الْأُسْطُوَانِ ]  مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ ، فَيَجِيءُ الْقَاتِلُ فَيَقُولُ : فِي هَذَا  قَتَلْتُ ، وَيَجِيءُ الْقَاطِعُ فَيَقُولُ : فِي هَذَا قَطَعْتُ رَحِمِي ،  وَيَجِيءُ السَّارِقُ فَيَقُولُ : فِي هَذَا قُطِعَتْ يَدِي ، ثُمَّ  يَدَعُونَهُ فَلَا يَأْخُذُونَ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا "  . ( وَقَالَ الْإِنْسَانُ مَا لَهَا    ) ؟ قِيلَ : فِي الْآيَةِ تَقْدِيمٌ وَتَأْخِيرٌ تَقْدِيرُهُ : ( يَوْمَئِذٍ تُحَدِّثُ أَخْبَارَهَا    ) فَيَقُولُ الْإِنْسَانُ : " مَا لَهَا " ، أَيْ تُخْبَرُ الْأَرْضُ بِمَا عُمِلَ عَلَيْهَا   .   [ ص: 502 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أَبِي تَوْبَةَ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو طَاهِرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْكِسَائِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَحْمُودٍ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الْخَلَّالُ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ الْمُبَارَكِ  عَنْ  سَعِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي أَيْوبَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي سُلَيْمَانَ  عَنْ سَعِيدٍ الْمَقْبُرِيِّ  ، عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  قَالَ : قَرَأَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ( يَوْمَئِذٍ تُحَدِّثُ أَخْبَارَهَا     ) قَالَ : " أَتُدْرُونَ مَا أَخْبَارُهَا " ؟ قَالُوا : اللَّهُ  وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ . قَالَ : " فَإِنَّ أَخْبَارَهَا أَنْ تَشْهَدَ  عَلَى كُلِّ عَبْدٍ وَأَمَةٍ بِمَا عَمِلَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا ، أَنْ تَقُولَ :  عَمِلَ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ كَذَا وَكَذَا كَذَا وَكَذَا قَالَ : فَهَذِهِ  أَخْبَارُهَا "   .
( بأن ربك أوحى لها    ( 5 ) يومئذ يصدر الناس أشتاتا ليروا أعمالهم    ( 6 ) فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره    ( 7 ) ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( بأن ربك أوحى لها    ) أي : أمرها بالكلام وأذن لها بأن تخبر بما عمل عليها . قال ابن عباس  والقرظي    : أوحى إليها . 

 ومجاز الآية : يوحي الله إليها ، يقال : أوحى لها ، وأوحى إليها ووحى لها ، ووحى إليها ، واحد . قوله تعالى : ( يومئذ يصدر الناس    ) يرجع الناس عن موقف الحساب بعد العرض ، ( أشتاتا ) متفرقين فآخذ ذات اليمين إلى الجنة وآخذ ذات الشمال إلى النار ، كقوله : يومئذ يتفرقون    ( الروم - 14 ) ، يومئذ يصدعون    ( الروم - 43 ) . ( ليروا أعمالهم    ) قال ابن عباس    : ليروا جزاء أعمالهم ، والمعنى : أنهم يرجعون عن الموقف فرقا لينزلوا منازلهم من الجنة والنار . ( فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة    ) وزن نملة صغيرة أصغر ما يكون من النمل . ( خيرا يره    )  ( ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره    ) قال ابن عباس    : ليس مؤمن ولا كافر عمل خيرا أو شرا في الدنيا إلا أراه الله إياه يوم القيامة ، فأما المؤمن فيرى حسناته وسيئاته فيغفر الله سيئاته   [ ص: 503 ] ويثيبه بحسناته ، وأما الكافر فترد حسناته ويعذبه بسيئاته   . 

 قال محمد بن كعب  في هذه الآية " فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره     " : من كافر يرى ثوابه في الدنيا في نفسه وماله وأهله وولده ، حتى يخرج  من الدنيا وليس له عند الله خير ، " ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره " من مؤمن  يرى عقوبته في الدنيا في نفسه وماله وأهله وولده ، حتى يخرج من الدنيا وليس  له عند الله شر . 

 قال مقاتل    : نزلت هذه الآية في رجلين ، وذلك أنه لما نزل ويطعمون الطعام على حبه   كان أحدهما يأتيه السائل فيستقل أن يعطيه التمرة والكسرة والجوزة ونحوها ،  يقول : ما هذا بشيء إنما نؤجر على ما نعطي ونحن نحبه ، وكان الآخر يتهاون بالذنب اليسير كالكذبة  والغيبة والنظرة وأشباه ذلك ، ويقول : إنما وعد الله النار على الكبائر ،  وليس في هذا إثم ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه الآية يرغبهم في القليل من الخير  أن يعطوه ، فإنه يوشك أن يكثر ، ويحذرهم اليسير من الذنب ، فإنه يوشك أن  يكثر ، فالإثم الصغير في عين صاحبه أعظم من الجبال يوم القيامة ، وجميع  محاسنه [ في عينه ] أقل من كل شيء . 

قال ابن مسعود    : أحكم آية في القرآن " فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره "   . 

 وكان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يسميها الجامعة الفاذة حين سئل عن زكاة الحمر فقال :   " ما أنزل علي فيها شيء إلا هذه الآية الجامعة الفاذة " فمن يعمل مثقال ذرة خيرا يره ومن يعمل مثقال ذرة شرا يره "   . 

 وتصدق  عمر بن الخطاب  ،  وعائشة  بحبة عنب ، وقالا فيها مثاقيل كثيرة . 

 وقال الربيع بن خثيم    : مر رجل بالحسن  وهو يقرأ هذه السورة فلما بلغ آخرها قال : حسبي قد انتهت الموعظة .   [ ص: 504 ] 

 أخبرنا أحمد بن إبراهيم الشريحي  ، أخبرنا  أبو إسحاق الثعلبي  ، أخبرنا محمد بن القاسم  ، حدثنا أبو بكر محمد بن عبد الله  ، حدثنا الحسن بن سفيان  ، حدثنا علي بن حجر  ، حدثنا  يزيد بن هارون ،  حدثنا اليمان بن المغيرة ،  حدثنا عطاء  عن ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إذا زلزلت الأرض " تعدل نصف القرآن ، " قل هو الله أحد " ، تعدل ثلث القرآن ، " قل يا أيها الكافرون " تعدل ربع القرآن "   .
سُورَةُ الْعَادِيَاتِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحًا    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( وَالْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحًا    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ  ،  وَعَطَاءٌ  وَمُجَاهِدٌ ،  وَعِكْرِمَةُ ،  وَالْحَسَنُ ،  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ ،  وَقَتَادَةُ ،  وَالْمُقَاتِلَا  نِ ،  وَأَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ  وَغَيْرُهُمْ  : هِيَ الْخَيْلُ الْعَادِيَةُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ -  تَضْبَحُ ، وَالضَّبْحُ : صَوْتُ أَجْوَافِهَا إِذَا عَدَتْ . 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : وَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ مِنَ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ تَضْبَحُ غَيْرُ الْفَرَسِ  وَالْكَلْبِ وَالثَّعْلَبِ ، وَإِنَّمَا تَضْبَحُ هَذِهِ الْحَيَوَانَاتُ  إِذَا تَغَيَّرَ حَالُهَا مِنْ تَعَبٍ أَوْ فَزَعٍ ، وَهُوَ مِنْ [  قَوْلِهِمْ ] ضَبَحَتْهُ النَّارُ ، إِذَا غَيَّرَتْ لَوْنَهُ   . 

 [ وَقَوْلُهُ : " ضَبْحًا " نُصِبَ عَلَى الْمَصْدَرِ ، مَجَازُهُ : وَالْعَادِيَّات  ُ تَضْبَحُ ضَبْحًا ] . 

 وَقَالَ عَلِيٌّ    :  هِيَ الْإِبِلُ فِي الْحَجِّ ، تَعْدُو مِنْ عَرَفَةَ إِلَى  الْمُزْدَلِفَةِ ، وَمِنَ الْمُزْدَلِفَةِ إِلَى مِنًى ، وَقَالَ إِنَّهَا  نَزَلَتْ فِي وَقْعَةِ بَدْرٍ ، [ كَانَتْ أَوَّلُ غَزْوَةٍ فِي  الْإِسْلَامِ بَدْرًا ] وَمَا كَانَ مَعَنَا إِلَّا فَرَسَانِ ، فَرَسٌ لِلزُّبَيْرِ  وَفَرَسٌ  لِلْمِقْدَادِ بْنِ الْأَسْوَدِ  فَكَيْفَ تَكُونُ الْخَيْلُ الْعَادِيَاتُ ؟ وَإِلَى هَذَا ذَهَبَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  ،  وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ  ،  وَالسُّدَّيُّ    . 

 وَقَالَ بَعْضُ مَنْ قَالَ : هِيَ الْإِبِلُ : قَوْلُهُ " ضَبْحًا " يَعْنِي ضِبَاحًا تَمُدُّ أَعْنَاقَهَا فِي السَّيْرِ .
[ ص: 508 ]   ( فَالْمُورِيَاتِ قَدْحًا    ( 2 ) فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ صُبْحًا    ( 3 ) فَأَثَرْنَ بِهِ نَقْعًا    ( 4 ) فَوَسَطْنَ بِهِ جَمْعًا    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( فَالْمُورِيَاتِ قَدْحًا    ) قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ ،   وَعَطَاءٌ ،  وَالضَّحَّاكُ ،  وَمُقَاتِلٌ ،  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ ،     : هِيَ الْخَيْلُ تُورِي النَّارَ بِحَوَافِرِهَا إِذَا سَارَتْ فِي  الْحِجَارَةِ . يَعْنِي : وَالْقَادِحَاتِ قَدْحًا يَقْدَحْنَ  بِحَوَافِرِهِنّ  َ . 

 وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : هِيَ الْخَيْلُ تُهَيِّجُ الْحَرْبَ وَنَارَ الْعَدَاوَةِ بَيْنَ فُرْسَانِهَا . 

 وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ     : هِيَ الْخَيْلُ تَغْزُو فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تَأْوِي بِاللَّيْلِ  [ إِلَى مَأْوَاهَا ] فَيُوَرُّونَ نَارَهُمْ ، وَيَصْنَعُونَ طَعَامَهُمْ  . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ ،  وَزَيْدُ بْنُ أَسْلَمَ     : هِيَ مَكْرُ الرِّجَالِ ، يَعْنِي رِجَالَ الْحَرْبِ ، وَالْعَرَبُ  تَقُولُ إِذَا أَرَادَ الرَّجُلُ أَنْ يَمْكُرَ بِصَاحِبِهِ : أَمَا  وَاللَّهِ لِأَقْدَحَنَّ لَكَ ثُمَّ لْأُوَرِّيَنَّ لَكَ . 

 وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ    : هِيَ النِّيرَانُ تَجْتَمِعُ . ( فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ صُبْحًا    ) هِيَ الْخَيْلُ تُغِيرُ بِفُرْسَانِهَا ، عَلَى الْعَدُوِّ عِنْدَ الصَّبَاحِ ، هَذَا قَوْلُ أَكْثَرِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ . وَقَالَ الْقُرَظِيُّ     : هِيَ الْإِبِلُ تَدْفَعُ بِرُكْبَانِهَا يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ مِنْ جَمْعٍ  إِلَى مِنًى ، وَالسُّنَّةُ أَنْ لَا تَدْفَعُ [ بَرُكْبَانِهَا يَوْمَ  النَّحْرِ ] حَتَّى تُصْبِحَ وَالْإِغَارَةُ سُرْعَةُ السَّيْرِ ، وَمِنْهُ  قَوْلُهُمْ : أَشْرَقَ ثَبِيرٌ كَيْمَا نُغِيرُ . ( فَأَثَرْنَ بِهِ     ) أَيْ هَيَّجْنَ بِمَكَانِ [ سَيْرِهِنَّ ] كِنَايَةٌ عَنْ غَيْرِ  مَذْكُورٍ ، لِأَنَّ الْمَعْنَى مَفْهُومٌ ، ( نَقْعًا ) غُبَارًا ،  وَالنَّقْعُ : الْغُبَارُ . ( فَوَسَطْنَ بِهِ جَمْعًا     ) أَيْ دَخَلْنَ بِهِ وَسَطَ جَمْعِ الْعَدُوِّ ، وَهُمُ الْكَتِيبَةُ  يُقَالُ : وَسَطْتُ ، الْقَوْمَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ ، وَوَسَّطْتُهُمْ ،  بِالتَّشْدِيدِ ، وَتَوَسَّطُّهُم  ْ بِالتَّشْدِيدِ ، كُلُّهَا بِمَعْنًى  وَاحِدٍ . قَالَ الْقُرَظِيُّ     : [ هِيَ الْإِبِلُ تَوَسَّطُ بِالْقَوْمِ ] يَعْنِي جَمْعَ مِنًى ، [  هَذَا مَوْضِعُ الْقَسَمِ ] ، أَقْسَمَ اللَّهُ بِهَذِهِ الْأَشْيَاءِ . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (439)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ القارعة
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 7

*
*[ ص: 509 ]   ( إن الإنسان لربه لكنود    ( 6 ) وإنه على ذلك لشهيد    ( 7 ) وإنه لحب الخير لشديد    ( 8 ) أفلا يعلم إذا بعثر ما في القبور    ( 9 ) وحصل ما في الصدور    ( 10 ) ) 

 ( إن الإنسان لربه لكنود    ) قال ابن عباس  ، ومجاهد ،  وقتادة    : " لكنود " : لكفور جحود لنعم الله تعالى   . قال الكلبي    : هو بلسان مضر  وربيعة  الكفور ، وبلسان كندة  وحضرموت  العاصي . 

 وقال الحسن    : هو الذي يعد المصائب وينسى النعم . وقال عطاء    : هو الذي لا يعطي في النائبة مع قومه . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : هو قليل الخير ، والأرض الكنود : التي لا تنبت شيئا . 

 وقال الفضيل بن عياض    :  " الكنود " الذي أنسته الخصلة ، الواحدة من الإساءة الخصال الكثيرة من  الإحسان ، و " الشكور " : الذي أنسته الخصلة الواحدة من الإحسان الخصال  الكثيرة من الإساءة . ( وإنه على ذلك لشهيد    ) قال [ أكثر المفسرين ] : وإن الله على كونه كنودا لشاهد . وقال ابن كيسان    : الهاء راجعة إلى الإنسان أي : إنه شاهد على نفسه بما يصنع . ( وإنه ) يعني الإنسان ، ( لحب الخير    ) أي لحب المال ، ( لشديد ) أي : لبخيل ، أي إنه من أجل حب المال لبخيل . يقال للبخيل : شديد ومتشدد . 

 وقيل : معناه وإنه لحب الخير لقوي ، أي شديد الحب للخير أي المال . ( أفلا  يعلم ) أي : أفلا يعلم هذا الإنسان ، ( إذا بعثر ) أي : أثير وأخرج ، ( ما في القبور    ) [ من الموتى ] . ( وحصل ما في الصدور    ) أي : ميز وأبرز ما فيها من خير أو شر . 
[ ص: 510 ]   ( إن ربهم بهم يومئذ لخبير    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( إن ربهم بهم    ) ، [ جمع ] الكناية لأن الإنسان اسم لجنس ، ( يومئذ لخبير    ) عالم ، قال الزجاج    : إن الله خبير بهم في ذلك اليوم وفي غيره ، ولكن المعنى أنه يجازيهم على كفرهم في ذلك [ اليوم ] .
 سُورَةُ الْقَارِعَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( الْقَارِعَةُ    ( 1 ) مَا الْقَارِعَةُ    ( 2 ) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْقَارِعَةُ    ( 3 ) يَوْمَ يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ الْمَبْثُوثِ    ( 4 ) وَتَكُونُ الْجِبَالُ كَالْعِهْنِ الْمَنْفُوشِ    ( 5 ) فَأَمَّا مَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ    ( 6 ) فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ    ( 7 ) ) 

 ( الْقَارِعَةُ    ) [ اسْمٌ ] مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ الْقِيَامَةِ ، لِأَنَّهَا تَقْرَعُ الْقُلُوبَ بِالْفَزَعِ . ( مَا الْقَارِعَةُ    ) تَهْوِيلٌ وَتَعْظِيمٌ . ( وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْقَارِعَةُ يَوْمَ يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ الْمَبْثُوثِ     ) هَذَا الْفَرَاشُ : الطَّيْرُ [ الصِّغَارُ الْبَقُّ ، وَاحِدُهَا  فَرَاشَةٌ ، أَيْ : كَالطَّيْرِ ] الَّتِي تَرَاهَا تَتَهَافَتُ فِي  النَّارِ ، وَالْمَبْثُوثُ : الْمُتَفَرِّقُ . وَقَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : كَغَوْغَاءِ الْجَرَادِ ، شَبَّهَ النَّاسَ عِنْدَ الْبَعْثِ بِهَا  [ لِأَنَّ الْخَلْقَ ] يَمُوجُ بَعْضُهُمْ فِي بَعْضٍ وَيَرْكَبُ  بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا مِنَ الْهَوْلِ كَمَا قَالَ : " كَأَنَّهُمْ جَرَادٌ  مُنْتَشِرٌ " ( الْقَمَرِ - 7 ) . ( وَتَكُونُ الْجِبَالُ كَالْعِهْنِ الْمَنْفُوشِ    ) كَالصُّوفِ الْمَنْدُوفِ . ( فَأَمَّا مَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ    ) رَجَحَتْ حَسَنَاتُهُ [ عَلَى سَيِّئَاتِهِ ] . ( فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ    ) مَرْضِيَّةٍ فِي الْجَنَّةِ . قَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ  ذَاتِ رِضًا يَرْضَاهَا صَاحِبُهَا .
[ ص: 514 ]   ( وأما من خفت موازينه    ( 8 ) فأمه هاوية    ( 9 ) وما أدراك ما هيه    ( 10 ) نار حامية    ( 11 ) ) 

 ( وأما من خفت موازينه    ) رجحت سيئاته على حسناته   . ( فأمه هاوية     ) مسكنه النار ، سمي المسكن أما لأن الأصل في السكون إلى الأمهات ،  والهاوية اسم من أسماء جهنم ، وهو المهواة لا يدرك قعرها ، وقال قتادة    : وهي كلمة عربية تقولها العرب للرجل إذا وقع في أمر شديد ، يقال : هوت أمه . وقيل : [ " فأمه هاوية "
أراد أم رأسه [ " منحدرة منكوسة " يعني أنهم يهوون في النار على رءوسهم ، وإلى هذا التأويل ذهب قتادة   وأبو صالح    . ( وما أدراك ما هيه    ) يعني الهاوية ، وأصلها : ما هي ، أدخل الهاء فيها للوقف والاستراحة ثم فسرها فقال : ( نار حامية    ) أي حارة قد انتهى حرها .
سُورَةُ التَّكَاثُرِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ    ( 1 ) حَتَّى زُرْتُمُ الْمَقَابِرَ    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ    ) شَغَلَتْكُمُ الْمُبَاهَاةُ وَالْمُفَاخَرَة  ُ وَالْمُكَاثَرَة  ُ بِكَثْرَةِ الْمَالِ وَالْعَدَدِ عَنْ طَاعَةِ رَبِّكُمْ وَمَا يُنْجِيكُمْ مِنْ سُخْطِهِ . ( حَتَّى زُرْتُمُ الْمَقَابِرَ    ) حَتَّى [ مُتُّمْ ] وَدُفِنْتُمْ فِي الْمَقَابِرِ . 

 قَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْيَهُودِ ،  قَالُوا  : نَحْنُ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ بَنِي فُلَانٍ ، وَبَنُو فُلَانٍ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ  بَنِي فُلَانٍ ، شَغَلَهُمْ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى مَاتُوا ضُلَّالًا . 

 وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي حَيَّيْنِ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ ; بَنِي عَبْدِ مَنَافِ بْنِ قُصَيٍّ  ، وَبَنِي سَهْمِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو  ، كَانَ بَيْنَهُمْ تَفَاخُرٌ ، [ فَتَعَادَّ ] السَّادَةُ وَالْأَشْرَافُ أَيُّهُمْ أَكْثَرُ عَدَدًا ؟ فَقَالَ بَنُو عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ    : نَحْنُ أَكْثَرُ سَيِّدًا وَأَعَزُّ عَزِيزًا وَأَعْظَمُ نَفَرًا وَأَكْثَرُ عَدَدًا ، وَقَالَ بَنُو سَهْمٍ  مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، فَكَثَرَهُمْ بَنُو عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ  ،  ثُمَّ قَالُوا : نَعُدُّ مَوْتَانَا ، حَتَّى زَارُوا الْقُبُورَ  فَعَدُّوهُمْ ، فَقَالُوا : هَذَا قَبْرُ فُلَانٍ وَهَذَا قَبْرُ فُلَانٍ  فَكَثَرَهُمْ بَنُو سَهْمٍ  بِثَلَاثَةِ أَبْيَاتٍ لِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ أَكْثَرَ عَدَدًا ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ .   [ ص: 518 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْحِيرِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ  ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحِيمِ بْنُ مُنِيبٍ  ، حَدَّثَنَا النَّضْرُ بْنُ شُمَيْلٍ  ، عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ مُطَرِّفِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الشَّخِيرِ  ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ قَالَ : انْتَهَيْتُ  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَهُوَ  يَقْرَأُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ : " أَلْهَاكُمُ التَّكَاثُرُ " ، قَالَ : "  يَقُولُ ابْنُ آدَمَ : مَالِي مَالِي ، وَهَلْ لَكَ مِنْ مَالِكَ ، إِلَّا  مَا أَكَلْتَ فَأَفْنَيْتَ ، أَوْ لَبِسْتَ فَأَبْلَيْتَ ، أَوْ  تَصَدَّقْتَ فَأَمْضَيْتَ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ  ، أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  ، حَدَّثَنَا  الْحُمَيْدِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَبِي بَكْرِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ حَزْمٍ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ أَنَسَ بْنَ مَالِكٍ  يَقُولُ : قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :    " يَتْبَعُ ، الْمَيِّتَ ثَلَاثَةٌ ، فَيَرْجِعُ اثْنَانِ وَيَبْقَى  مَعَهُ وَاحِدٌ ، يَتْبَعُهُ أَهْلُهُ وَمَالُهُ وَعَمَلُهُ ، فَيَرْجِعُ  أَهْلُهُ وَمَالُهُ ، وَيَبْقَى عَمَلُهُ "   . 

 ثُمَّ رَدَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ فَقَالَ :
( كلا سوف تعلمون    ( 3 ) ثم كلا سوف تعلمون    ( 4 ) كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين    ( 5 ) لترون الجحيم    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( كلا ) ليس الأمر بالتكاثر ، ( سوف تعلمون    ) وعيد لهم ، ثم كرره تأكيدا فقال : ( ثم كلا سوف تعلمون    ) قال الحسن ،  ومقاتل    : هو وعيد بعد وعيد ، والمعنى : سوف تعلمون عاقبة تكاثركم وتفاخركم إذا نزل بكم الموت   . 

 وقال الضحاك    : " كلا سوف تعلمون " ، يعني الكفار ، " ثم كلا سوف تعلمون " يعني المؤمنين ، وكان يقرأ الأولى بالياء والثانية بالتاء . ( كلا لو تعلمون علم اليقين     ) أي : علما يقينا ، فأضاف العلم إلى اليقين كقوله : " لهو حق اليقين " ،  وجواب " لو " محذوف ، أي : لو تعلمون علما يقينا لشغلكم ما تعلمون عن  التكاثر والتفاخر . 

 قال قتادة    : كنا نتحدث أن علم اليقين أن يعلم أن الله باعثه بعد الموت . ( لترون الجحيم    ) قرأ ابن عامر   والكسائي    : " لترون " بضم التاء من أريته الشيء ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتح التاء ، أي : ترونها بأبصاركم من بعيد .
[ ص: 519 ]   ( ثم لترونها عين اليقين    ( 7 ) ثم لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم    ( 8 ) ) 

 ( ثم لترونها    ) مشاهدة ، ( عين اليقين    ) ( ثم لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم    ) قال مقاتل     : يعني كفار مكة ، كانوا في الدنيا في الخير والنعمة ، فيسألون يوم  القيامة عن شكر ما كانوا فيه ، ولم يشكروا رب النعيم حيث عبدوا غيره ، ثم  يعذبون على ترك الشكر ، هذا قول الحسن    . 

وعن ابن مسعود  رفعه قال : " لتسألن يومئذ عن النعيم " قال : " الأمن والصحة "   . 

 وقال قتادة    : إن الله يسأل كل ذي نعمة عما أنعم عليه 

 أخبرنا أبو بكر بن أبي الهيثم الترابي  ، أخبرنا عبد الله بن أحمد بن حمويه السرخسي  ، حدثنا إبراهيم بن خزيم الشاشي  ، حدثنا عبد ، بن حميد  ، حدثنا شبابة  عن عبد الله بن العلاء  عن الضحاك بن عزرم الأشعري  قال : سمعت  أبا هريرة  يقول : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " إن أول ما يسأل العبد يوم القيامة من النعيم أن يقال له : ألم نصح جسمك ؟ ونروك من الماء البارد "   . 

 أخبرنا أبو محمد عبد الله بن عبد الصمد الجوزجاني  ، أخبرنا أبو القاسم علي بن أحمد الخزاعي  ، أخبرنا أبو سعيد الهيثم بن كليب الشاشي  ، أخبرنا أبو عيسى الترمذي  ، أخبرنا  محمد بن إسماعيل  ، حدثنا  آدم بن أبي إياس  ، حدثنا شيبان أبو معاوية  ، حدثنا  عبد الملك بن عمير  عن  أبي سلمة بن عبد الرحمن  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - قال : خرج رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في ساعة لا يخرج فيها ولا يلقاه فيها أحد ، فأتاه أبو بكر  فقال : ما جاء بك يا أبا بكر  ؟ فقال : خرجت لألقى رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وأنظر إلى وجهه وللتسليم عليه ، فلم يلبث أن جاء عمر ،  فقال : ما جاء بك يا عمر ؟  قال : الجوع   [ ص: 520 ] يا رسول الله ، قال [ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ] : " وأنا قد وجدت ، بعض ذلك " ، فانطلقوا إلى منزل أبي الهيثم بن التيهان الأنصاري  ،  وكان رجلا كثير النخل والشاء ، ولم يكن له خدم ، فلم يجدوه ، فقالوا  لامرأته : أين صاحبك ؟ فقالت : انطلق ليستعذب لنا الماء ، فلم يلبثوا أن  جاء أبو الهيثم  بقربة  يزعبها ماء فوضعها ، ثم جاء يلتزم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويفديه  بأبيه وأمه ، ثم انطلق بهم إلى حديقته فبسط لهم بساطا ، ثم انطلق إلى نخلة  فجاء بقنو فوضعه ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " أفلا تنقيت لنا  من رطبه وبسره " ، فقال : يا رسول الله إني أردت أن تخيروا [ أو قال : أن  تختاروا ] من رطبه وبسره ، فأكلوا وشربوا من ذلك الماء ، فقال النبي - صلى  الله عليه وسلم - : " هذا والذي نفسي بيده من النعيم الذي تسألون عنه يوم القيامة ، ظل بارد ، ورطب طيب ، وماء بارد " ، فانطلق أبو الهيثم  ليصنع  لهم طعاما فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " لا تذبحن ذات در " ،  فذبح لهم عناقا أو جديا فأتاهم بها ، فأكلوا ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه  وسلم - : هل لك خادم ؟ قال : لا قال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " فإذا  أتانا سبي فأتنا " ، فأتي النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - برأسين ليس معهما  ثالث ، فأتاه أبو الهيثم  فقال  النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : " اختر منهما " ، فقال : يا نبي الله اختر  لي ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، " إن المستشار مؤتمن ، خذ هذا ،  فإني رأيته يصلي ، واستوص به معروفا " فانطلق به أبو الهيثم  إلى  امرأته فأخبرها بقول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، فقالت امرأته :  ما أنت ببالغ فيه ما قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلا أن تعتقه ،  قال : فهو عتيق ، فقال النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، " إن الله تبارك  وتعالى لم يبعث نبيا ولا خليفة إلا وله بطانتان ، بطانة تأمره بالمعروف  وتنهاه عن المنكر ، وبطانة لا تألوه خبالا ومن يوق بطانة السوء فقد وقي "   . 

 وروي عن ابن عباس  قال : النعيم : صحة الأبدان والأسماع والأبصار ، يسأل الله العبيد فيم استعملوها ؟ وهو أعلم بذلك منهم ، وذلك قوله : إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا    ( الإسراء - 36 ) . 

 وقال عكرمة    : عن الصحة والفراغ . 

 وقال سعيد بن جبير    : عن الصحة والفراغ والمال .   [ ص: 521 ] 

 أخبرنا الإمام أبو الحسن عبد الرحمن بن محمد الداودي  ، حدثنا أبو الحسن أحمد بن محمد بن موسى بن الصلت  ، حدثنا أبو إسحاق إبراهيم بن عبد الصمد الهاشمي  ، حدثنا الحسين بن الحسن  بمكة ،  حدثنا  عبد الله بن المبارك  والفضل بن موسى  ، قالا حدثنا عبد الله بن سعيد بن أبي هند  عن أبيه ، عن ابن عباس  قال : قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - :   " نعمتان مغبون فيهما كثير من الناس : الصحة والفراغ "   . 

 قال محمد بن كعب    : يعني عما أنعم عليكم بمحمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : عن الإسلام والسنن . وقال  الحسين بن الفضل    : تخفيف الشرائع وتيسير القرآن . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (440)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ العصر
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 3


سُورَةُ الْعَصْرِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَالْعَصْرِ    ( 1 ) إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ    ( 2 ) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( وَالْعَصْرِ ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : وَالدَّهْرِ . قِيلَ : أَقْسَمَ بِهِ لِأَنَّ فِيهِ عِبْرَةً  لِلنَّاظِرِ . وَقِيلَ : مَعْنَاهُ وَرَبِّ الْعَصْرِ ، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي  أَمْثَالِهِ . وَقَالَ ابْنُ كَيْسَانَ    : أَرَادَ بِالْعَصْرِ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ ، يُقَالُ لَهُمَا الْعَصْرَانِ . وَقَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : مِنْ بَعْدِ زَوَالِ الشَّمْسِ إِلَى غُرُوبِهَا . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : آخِرُ سَاعَةٍ مِنْ سَاعَاتِ النَّهَارِ . وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : أَقْسَمَ بِصَلَاةِ الْعَصْرِ وَهِيَ الصَّلَاةُ الْوُسْطَى . ( إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ     ) أَيْ خُسْرَانٍ وَنُقْصَانٍ ، قِيلَ : أَرَادَ بِهِ [ الْكَافِرَ ]  بِدَلِيلِ أَنَّهُ اسْتَثْنَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ، وَ " الْخُسْرَانُ " :  ذَهَابُ رَأْسِ مَالِ الْإِنْسَانِ فِي هَلَاكِ نَفْسِهِ وَعُمُرِهِ [  بِالْمَعَاصِي ] ، وَهُمَا أَكْبَرُ رَأْسِ مَالِهِ . ( إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ    ) فَإِنَّهُمْ لَيْسُوا فِي خُسْرٍ ، ( وَتَوَاصَوْا ) أَوْصَى بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضًا ، ( بِالْحَقِّ ) بِالْقُرْآنِ ، قَالَهُ الْحَسَنُ  وَقَتَادَةُ ،  وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : بِالْإِيمَانِ وَالتَّوْحِيدِ . ( وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ    ) عَلَى أَدَاءِ الْفَرَائِضِ وَإِقَامَةِ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ . وَرَوَى ابْنُ عَوْنٍ  عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  قَالَ : أَرَادَ أَنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ إِذَا عُمِّرَ فِي   [ ص: 526 ] الدُّنْيَا وَهَرِمَ ، لَفِي نَقْصٍ وَتَرَاجُعٍ إِلَّا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ،  فَإِنَّهُمْ يُكْتَبُ لَهُمْ أُجُورُهُمْ وَمَحَاسِنُ أَعْمَالِهِمُ  الَّتِي كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَهَا فِي شَبَابِهِمْ وَصِحَّتِهِمْ ، وَهِيَ  مِثْلُ قَوْلِهِ : لَقَدْ  خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ  أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  
 سُورَةُ الْهُمَزَةِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُمَزَةٍ    ( 1 ) 

 ( وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُمَزَةٍ    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ : هُمُ الْمَشَّاءُونَ بِالنَّمِيمَةِ  ، الْمُفَرِّقُونَ بَيْنَ الْأَحِبَّةِ ، الْبَاغُونَ لِلْبُرَآءِ الْعَيْبَ ، وَمَعْنَاهُمَا وَاحِدٌ وَهُوَ الْعَيَّابُ   . 

 وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : " الْهُمَزَةُ " : الَّذِي يَعِيبُكَ فِي الْغَيْبِ ، وَ " اللُّمَزَةُ " : الَّذِي يَعِيبُكَ فِي الْوَجْهِ . وَقَالَ أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ  وَالْحَسَنُ  بِضِدِّهِ . 

 وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ  ، وَقَتَادَةُ    : " الْهَمْزَةُ " الَّذِي يَأْكُلُ لُحُومَ النَّاسِ وَيَغْتَابُهُمْ ، وَ " اللُّمَزَةُ " : الطَّعَّانُ عَلَيْهِمْ . 

 وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ     : " الْهُمَزَةُ " الَّذِي يَهْمِزُ النَّاسَ بِيَدِهِ وَيَضْرِبُهُمْ ،  وَ " اللُّمَزَةُ " : الَّذِي يَلْمِزُهُمْ بِلِسَانِهِ وَيَعِيبُهُمْ . 

 وَقَالَ  سُفْيَانُ الثَّوْرِيُّ    : وَيَهْمِزُ بِلِسَانِهِ وَيَلْمِزُ بِعَيْنِهِ . وَمِثْلُهُ قَالَ ابْنُ كَيْسَانَ     : " الْهُمَزَةُ " الَّذِي يُؤْذِي جَلِيسَهُ بِسُوءِ اللَّفْظِ وَ "  اللُّمَزَةُ " الَّذِي يُومِضُ بِعَيْنِهِ وَيُشِيرُ بِرَأْسِهِ ،  وَيَرْمُزُ بِحَاجِبِهِ وَهُمَا نَعْتَانِ لِلْفَاعِلِ ، نَحْوُ سُخَرَةٍ  وَضُحَكَةٍ : لِلَّذِي يَسْخَرُ وَيَضْحَكُ مِنَ النَّاسِ [ وَالْهُمْزَةُ  وَاللُّمْزَةُ ، سَاكِنَةُ الْمِيمِ ، الَّذِي يُفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ بِهِ ] .   [ ص: 530 ] 

 وَأَصْلُ الْهَمْزِ : الْكَسْرُ وَالْعَضُّ عَلَى الشَّيْءِ بِالْعُنْفِ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيمَنْ نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ ؟ قَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْأَخْنَسِ بْنِ شُرَيْقِ بْنِ وَهْبٍ الثَّقَفِيِّ  كَانَ يَقَعُ فِي النَّاسِ وَيَغْتَابُهُمْ    . 

وَقَالَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ    : مَا زِلْنَا نَسْمَعُ أَنَّ سُورَةَ الْهُمَزَةِ [ نَزَلَتْ فِي أُمَيَّةَ بْنِ خَلَفٍ الْجُمَحِيِّ    ]   . 

 وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ  ، كَانَ يَغْتَابُ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنْ وَرَائِهِ وَيَطْعَنُ عَلَيْهِ فِي وَجْهِهِ . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : هِيَ عَامَّةٌ فِي حَقِّ كُلِّ مَنْ هَذِهِ صِفَتُهُ .
( الَّذِي جَمَعَ مَالًا وَعَدَّدَهُ    ( 2 ) يَحْسَبُ أَنَّ مَالَهُ أَخْلَدَهُ    ( 3 ) كَلَّا لَيُنْبَذَنَّ فِي الْحُطَمَةِ    ( 4 ) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْحُطَمَةُ    ( 5 ) نَارُ اللَّهِ الْمُوقَدَةُ    ( 6 ) الَّتِي تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى الْأَفْئِدَةِ    ( 7 ) ) 

 ثُمَّ وَصَفَهُ فَقَالَ : ( الَّذِي جَمَعَ مَالًا   ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  ، وَابْنُ عَامِرٍ  ، وَحَمْزَةُ ،   وَالْكِسَائِيُّ     : " جَمَّعَ " بِتَشْدِيدِ الْمِيمِ عَلَى التَّكْثِيرِ ، وَقَرَأَ  الْآخَرُونَ بِالتَّخْفِيفِ . ( وَعَدَّدَهُ ) أَحْصَاهُ ، وَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ     : اسْتَعَدَّهُ وَادَّخَرَهُ وَجَعَلَهُ عَتَادًا لَهُ ، يُقَالُ :  أَعْدَدْتُ [ الشَّيْءَ ] وَعَدَّدْتُهُ إِذَا أَمْسَكْتُهُ . ( يَحْسَبُ أَنَّ مَالَهُ أَخْلَدَهُ     ) فِي الدُّنْيَا ، يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ لَا يَمُوتُ مَعَ يَسَارِهِ . (  كَلَّا ) رَدًّا عَلَيْهِ أَنْ لَا يُخَلِّدَهُ مَالُهُ ، ( لَيُنْبَذَنَّ )  لَيُطْرَحَنَّ ، ( فِي الْحُطَمَةِ ) فِي جَهَنَّمَ ، وَالْحَطْمَةُ مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ النَّارِ ، مِثْلُ : سَقَرَ ، وَلَظَى سُمِّيَتْ " حُطَمَةَ " لِأَنَّهَا تَحْطِمُ الْعِظَامَ وَتَكْسِرُهَا . ( وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْحُطَمَةُ نَارُ اللَّهِ الْمُوقَدَةُ الَّتِي تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى الْأَفْئِدَةِ     ) أَيِ الَّتِي يَبْلُغُ أَلَمُهَا وَوَجَعُهَا إِلَى الْقُلُوبِ ،  وَالِاطِّلَاعُ وَالْبُلُوغُ بِمَعْنًى وَاحِدٍ ، يُحْكَى عَنِ الْعَرَبِ :  مَتَى طَلَعْتَ أَرْضَنَا ؟ أَيْ بَلَغْتَ . 

 وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : أَنَّهَا تَأْكُلُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ حَتَّى تَنْتَهِيَ إِلَى فُؤَادِهِ قَالَهُ الْقُرَظِيُّ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ    .
[ ص: 531 ]   ( إنها عليهم مؤصدة    ( 8 ) في عمد ممددة    ( 9 ) ) 

 ( إنها عليهم مؤصدة    ) مطبقة مغلقة . ( في عمد ممددة    ) قرأ حمزة   والكسائي  وأبو بكر    : ( في عمد ) بضم العين والميم ، وقرأ الآخرون بفتحهما ، كقوله تعالى : رفع السماوات بغير عمد ترونها    ( الرعد - 2 ) وهما جميعا جمع عمود ، مثل : أديم وأدم [ وأدم ] ، قاله الفراء    . 

 وقال أبو عبيدة    : جمع عماد ، مثل : إهاب وأهب وأهب . 

 قال ابن عباس    : أدخلهم في عمد فمدت عليهم بعماد . 

 [ وقيل : " في عمد ممددة ] : في أعناقهم الأغلال السلاسل . 

 [ وقيل : " هي عمد ممددة " : على باب جهنم ] ، سدت عليهم بها الأبواب [ لا يمكنهم الخروج ] . 

 وقال قتادة    : بلغنا أنها عمد يعذبون بها في النار . 

 وقيل : هي أوتاد الأطباق التي تطبق على أهل النار ، أي أنها مطبقة عليهم بأوتاد ممددة ، وهي في قراءة عبد الله    " بعمد " بالباء . 

 قال مقاتل    : أطبقت  الأبواب عليهم ثم سدت بأوتاد من حديد من نار حتى يرجع عليهم غمها وحرها ،  فلا يفتح عليهم باب ولا يدخل عليهم روح ، والممددة من صفة العمد ، أي مطولة  فتكون أرسخ من القصيرة .
سُورَةُ الْفِيلِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ    ) ؟ وَكَانَتْ قِصَّةُ أَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ   - عَلَى مَا ذَكَرَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  عَنْ بَعْضِ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  وَعِكْرِمَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  وَذَكَرَهُ الْوَاقِدِيُّ - : 

 أَنَّ النَّجَاشِيَّ مَلِكَ الْحَبَشَةِ  كَانَ قَدْ بَعَثَ   " أَرْيَاطَ "  إِلَى أَرْضِ الْيَمَنِ  فَغَلَبَ عَلَيْهَا ، فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْحَبَشَةِ ، يُقَالُ لَهُ :   " أَبْرَهَةُ بْنُ الصَّبَاحِ " [ أَبُو يَكْسُومَ ]  ، ، فَسَاخَطَ   " أَرْيَاطَ "  فِي أَمْرِ الْحَبَشَةِ ، حَتَّى انْصَدَعُوا صَدْعَيْنِ ، وَكَانَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مَعَ أَرْيَاطَ ،  وَطَائِفَةٌ مَعَ أَبْرَهَةَ ،  فَتَزَاحَفَا فَقَتَلَ أَبْرَهَةُ ،  أَرْيَاطَ ،  وَاجْتَمَعَتِ الْحَبَشَةُ  لِأَبْرَهَةَ ،  وَغَلَبَ عَلَى الْيَمَنِ  وَأَقَرَّهُ النَّجَاشِيُّ ، عَلَى عَمَلِهِ . 

 ثُمَّ إِنَّ أَبْرَهَةَ  رَأَى النَّاسَ يَتَجَهَّزُونَ أَيَّامَ الْمَوْسِمِ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  لِحَجِّ بَيْتِ اللَّهِ ، فَبَنَى كَنِيسَةً بِصَنْعَاءَ  وَكَتَبَ إِلَى النَّجَاشِيِّ : إِنِّي قَدْ بَنَيْتُ لَكَ بِصَنْعَاءَ  كَنِيسَةً  لَمْ يُبْنَ لِمَلِكٍ مَثَلُهَا ، وَلَسْتُ مُنْتَهِيًا حَتَّى أَصْرِفَ  إِلَيْهَا حَجَّ الْعَرَبِ ، فَسَمِعَ بِهِ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي مَالِكِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ     [ فَخَرَجَ إِلَيْهَا مُسْتَخْفِيًا ] فَدَخَلَهَا لَيْلًا فَقَعَدَ  فِيهَا وَتَغَوَّطَ بِهَا ، وَلَطَّخَ بِالْعُذْرَةِ قِبْلَتَهَا ،  فَبَلَغَ ذَلِكَ أَبْرَهَةَ  فَقَالَ  : مَنِ اجْتَرَأَ عَلَيَّ وَلَطَّخَ كَنِيسَتِي بِالْعُذْرَةِ ؟ فَقِيلَ  لَهُ : صَنَعَ ذَلِكَ رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ مِنْ أَهْلِ ذَلِكَ الْبَيْتِ  سَمِعَ بِالَّذِي قُلْتَ ، فَحَلَفَ أَبْرَهَةُ  عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ : لِيَسِيرَنَّ إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ  حَتَّى  يَهْدِمَهَا ، فَكَتَبَ إِلَى النَّجَاشِيِّ يُخْبِرُهُ بِذَلِكَ  وَسَأَلَهُ أَنْ يَبْعَثَ إِلَيْهِ بِفِيلِهِ ، وَكَانَ لَهُ فِيلٌ يُقَالُ  لَهُ مَحْمُودٌ ، وَكَانَ فِيلًا لَمْ يُرَ مِثْلُهُ عِظَمًا وَجِسْمًا  وَقُوَّةً ، فَبَعَثَ بِهِ إِلَيْهِ ، فَخَرَجَ   [ ص: 536 ] أَبْرَهَةُ  مِنَ الْحَبَشَةِ  سَائِرًا إِلَى مَكَّةَ ،  وَخَرَجَ  مَعَهُ الْفِيلُ ، فَسَمِعَتِ الْعَرَبُ بِذَلِكَ فَأَعْظَمُوهُ وَرَأَوْا  جِهَادَهُ حَقًا عَلَيْهِمْ ، فَخَرَجَ مَلِكٌ مِنْ مُلُوكِ الْيَمَنِ ،  يُقَالُ لَهُ : ذُو نَفَرٍ  ، بِمَنْ أَطَاعَهُ مَنْ قَوْمِهِ ، فَقَاتَلَهُ فَهَزَمَهُ أَبْرَهَةُ  وَأَخَذَ ذَا نَفَرٍ  ،  فَقَالَ : أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ لَا تَقْتُلَنِي فَإِنَّ اسْتِبْقَائِيَ  خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنْ قَتْلِي ، فَاسْتَحْيَاهُ وَأَوْثَقَهُ . وَكَانَ أَبْرَهَةُ  رَجُلًا حَلِيمًا . 

 ثُمَّ سَارَ حَتَّى إِذَا دَنَا مِنْ بِلَادِ خَثْعَمَ  ، خَرَجَ نُفَيْلُ بْنُ حَبِيبٍ الْخَثْعَمِيُّ  فِي خَثْعَمَ  وَمَنِ اجْتَمَعَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ قَبَائِلِ الْيَمَنِ ،  فَقَاتَلُوهُ فَهَزَمَهُمْ وَأَخَذَ نُفَيْلًا  فَقَالَ نُفَيْلٌ     : أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي دَلِيلٌ بِأَرْضِ الْعَرَبِ ، وَهَاتَانِ  يَدَايَ عَلَى قَوْمِي بِالسَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ ، فَاسْتَبْقَاهُ ،  وَخَرَجَ مَعَهُ يَدُلُّهُ حَتَّى إِذَا مَرَّ بِالطَّائِفِ  خَرَجَ إِلَيْهِ مَسْعُودُ بْنُ مُعَتِّبٍ  فِي رِجَالٍ مِنْ ثَقِيفٍ  فَقَالَ : أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ نَحْنُ عَبِيدُكَ ، لَيْسَ لَكَ عِنْدَنَا خِلَافٌ ، وَإِنَّمَا تُرِيدُ الْبَيْتَ الَّذِي بِمَكَّةَ ،  نَحْنُ نَبْعَثُ مَعَكَ مَنْ يَدُلُّكَ عَلَيْهِ ، فَبَعَثُوا مَعَهُ أَبَا رِغَالٍ  ، مَوْلًى لَهُمْ ، فَخَرَجَ حَتَّى إِذَا كَانَ   [ بِالْمُغَمَّسِ ]  مَاتَ أَبُو رِغَالٍ  وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْجَمُ قَبْرُهُ ، وَبَعَثَ أَبْرَهَةُ  مِنَ الْمُغَمَّسِ  رَجُلًا مِنَ الْحَبَشَةِ ،  يُقَالُ لَهُ : الْأَسْوَدُ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  ، عَلَى مُقَدِّمَةِ خَيْلِهِ ، وَأَمْرَهُ بِالْغَارَةِ عَلَى نَعَمِ النَّاسِ ، فَجَمَعَ الْأَسْوَدُ  إِلَيْهِ أَمْوَالَ الْحَرَمِ ، وَأَصَابَ لِعَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ  مِائَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ . 

 ثُمَّ إِنَّ أَبْرَهَةَ  بَعَثَ حَبَاطَةَ الْحِمْيَرِيَّ  إِلَى أَهْلِ مَكَّةَ ،  وَقَالَ  : سَلْ عَنْ شَرِيفِهَا ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَا أُرْسِلُكَ بِهِ إِلَيْهِ ،  أَخْبِرْهُ أَنِّي لَمْ آتِ لِقِتَالٍ ، إِنَّمَا جِئْتُ لِأَهْدِمَ هَذَا  الْبَيْتَ . فَانْطَلَقَ حَتَّى دَخَلَ مَكَّةَ  فِلَقِيَ عَبْدَ الْمُطَّلِبِ بْنَ هَاشِمٍ  ،  فَقَالَ : إِنَّ الْمَلِكَ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَيْكَ لِأُخْبِرَكَ أَنَّهُ  لَمْ يَأْتِ لِقِتَالٍ إِلَّا أَنْ تُقَاتِلُوهُ ، إِنَّمَا جَاءَ لِهَدْمِ  هَذَا الْبَيْتِ ثُمَّ الِانْصِرَافِ عَنْكُمْ . 

 فَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ     : مَا لَهُ عِنْدَنَا قِتَالٌ وَلَا لَنَا بِهِ يَدٌ إِلَّا أَنْ  نُخَلِّيَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ مَا جَاءَ لَهُ ، فَإِنَّ هَذَا بَيْتُ  اللَّهِ الْحَرَامُ وَبَيْتُ خَلِيلِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ     - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - ، فَإِنْ يَمْنَعْهُ فَهُوَ بَيْتُهُ وَحَرَمُهُ  ، وَإِنْ يُخَلِّ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ ذَلِكَ فَوَاللَّهِ مَا لَنَا بِهِ  قُوَّةٌ . 

 قَالَ : فَانْطَلِقْ مَعِي إِلَى الْمَلِكِ ، فَزَعَمَ بَعْضُ  الْعُلَمَاءِ أَنَّهُ أَرْدَفَهُ عَلَى بَغْلَةٍ كَانَ عَلَيْهَا وَرَكِبَ  مَعَهُ بَعْضُ بَنِيهِ حَتَّى قَدِمَ الْمُعَسْكَرَ ، وَكَانَ ذُو نَفَرٍ  صَدِيقًا لِعَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ  فَأَتَاهُ فَقَالَ : يَا ذَا نَفَرٍ  ،  هَلْ عِنْدَكَ مِنْ [ غَنَاءٍ ] فِيمَا نَزَلَ بِنَا ؟ فَقَالَ : مَا  غَنَاءُ رَجُلٍ أَسِيرٍ لَا يَأْمَنُ أَنْ يُقْتَلَ بُكْرَةً أَوْ عَشِيًّا  ، وَلَكِنْ سَأَبْعَثُ إِلَى أُنَيْسٍ ،  سَائِسِ  الْفِيلِ ، فَإِنَّهُ لِي صَدِيقٌ فَأَسْأَلُهُ أَنْ يَصْنَعَ لَكَ عِنْدَ  الْمَلِكِ مَا اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْ خَيْرٍ وَيُعَظِّمُ خَطَرَكَ  وَمَنْزِلَتَكَ عِنْدَهُ ، قَالَ : فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَى أُنَيْسٍ  فَأَتَاهُ فَقَالَ لَهُ : إِنَّ هَذَا سَيِّدُ قُرَيْشٍ صَاحِبُ   [ ص: 537 ] عِيرِ  مَكَّةَ الَّذِي يُطْعِمُ النَّاسَ فِي السَّهْلِ وَالْوُحُوشَ فِي  رُءُوسِ الْجِبَالِ ، وَقَدْ أَصَابَ لَهُ الْمَلِكُ مِائَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ ،  فَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَنْفَعَهُ عِنْدَهُ فَانْفَعْهُ فَإِنَّهُ  صَدِيقٌ لِي ، أُحِبُّ ، مَا وَصَلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ ، فَدَخَلَ أُنَيْسٌ  عَلَى أَبْرَهَةَ  فَقَالَ : أَيُّهَا الْمَلِكُ هَذَا سَيِّدُ قُرَيْشٍ  وَصَاحِبُ عِيرِ مَكَّةَ  الَّذِي  يُطْعِمُ النَّاسَ فِي السَّهْلِ وَالْوُحُوشَ فِي رُءُوسِ الْجِبَالِ ،  يَسْتَأْذِنُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أُحِبُّ أَنْ تَأْذَنَ لَهُ فَيُكَلِّمَكَ ،  وَقَدْ جَاءَ غَيْرَ نَاصِبٍ لَكَ وَلَا مُخَالِفٍ عَلَيْكَ ، فَأَذِنَ  لَهُ ، وَكَانَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  رَجُلًا جَسِيمًا وَسِيمًا ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُ أَبْرَهَةُ  أَعْظَمَهُ  وَأَكْرَمَهُ ، وَكَرِهَ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعَهُ عَلَى السَّرِيرِ وَأَنْ  يَجْلِسَ تَحْتَهُ ، فَهَبَطَ إِلَى الْبِسَاطِ فَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ  دَعَاهُ فَأَجْلَسَهُ مَعَهُ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِتُرْجُمَانِهِ قُلْ لَهُ :  مَا حَاجَتُكَ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ التُّرْجُمَانُ ذَلِكَ ،  فَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ    : حَاجَتِي إِلَى الْمَلِكِ أَنْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيَّ مِائَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ أَصَابَهَا لِي ، فَقَالَ أَبْرَهَةُ  لِتُرْجُمَانِهِ قُلْ لَهُ : لَقَدْ كُنْتَ أَعْجَبْتَنِي حِينَ رَأَيْتُكَ ، وَقَدْ زَهِدْتُ فِيكَ ، قَالَ   [ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ ]     : لِمَ ؟ قَالَ : جِئْتُ إِلَى بَيْتٍ هُوَ دِينُكَ وَدِينُ آبَائِكَ  وَهُوَ شَرَفُكُمْ وَعِصْمَتُكُمْ لِأَهْدِمَهُ لَمْ تُكَلِّمْنِي فِيهِ  وَتُكَلِّمُنِي فِي مِائَتَيْ بَعِيرٍ أَصَبْتُهَا ؟ قَالَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ     : أَنَا رَبُّ هَذِهِ الْإِبِلِ وَإِنَّ لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ رِبًّا  سَيَمْنَعُهُ ، قَالَ مَا كَانَ لِيَمْنَعَهُ مِنِّي ، قَالَ فَأَنْتَ  وَذَاكَ ، فَأَمَرَ بِإِبِلِهِ فَرُدَّتْ عَلَيْهِ . 

 فَلَمَّا رُدَّتِ الْإِبِلُ إِلَى عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ  خَرَجَ فَأَخْبَرَ قُرَيْشًا  الْخَبَرَ  ، وَأَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ يَتَفَرَّقُوا فِي الشِّعَابِ وَيَتَحَرَّزُوا فِي  رُءُوسِ الْجِبَالِ ، تَخَوُّفًا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ مَعَرَّةِ الْجَيْشِ ،  فَفَعَلُوا ، وَأَتَى عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  الْكَعْبَةَ ،  وَأَخَذَ بِحَلْقَةِ الْبَابِ وَجَعَلَ يَقُولُ : 
**يَا رَبِّ لَا أَرْجُو لَهُمْ سِوَاكَا يَا رَبِّ فَامْنَعْ مِنْهُمْ حِمَاكَا     إِنَّ عَدُوَّ الْبَيْتِ مَنْ عَادَاكَا 
امْنَعْهُمْ أَنْ يُخَرِّبُوا قُرَاكَا 

**وَقَالَ أَيْضًا : 
**لَا هُمَّ إِنَّ العَبْدَ يَمْنَعُ رَحْلَهُ     فَامْنَعْ حِلَالَكَ 
لَا يَغْلِبَنَّ صَلِيبُهُمْ وَمِحَالُهُمْ     غَدْوًا مِحَالُكْ 
جَرُّوا جُمُوعَ بِلَادِهِمْ     وَالْفِيلَ كَيْ يَسْبُوا عِيَالَكْ 
عَمَدُوا حِمَاكَ بِكَيْدِهِمْ     جَهْلًا وَمَا رَقَبُوا جَلَالَكَ 
 [ ص: 538 ] إِنْ كُنْتَ تَارِكَهُمْ وَكَعْبَتَنَا     فَأْمُرْ مَا بَدَا لَكَ 
فَلَمْ أَسْمَعْ بِأَرْجَسَ مِنْ رِجَالٍ     أَرَادُوا الْغَزْوَ يَنْتَهِكُوا حَرَامَكَ 
**

 ثُمَّ تَرَكَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  الْحَلْقَةَ وَتَوَجَّهَ فِي بَعْضِ تِلْكَ الْوُجُوهِ مَعَ قَوْمِهِ ، وَأَصْبَحَ أَبْرَهَةُ  بِالْمُغَمَّسِ  قَدْ  تَهَيَّأَ لِلدُّخُولِ وَعَبَّأَ جَيْشَهُ وَهَيَّأَ فِيلَهُ ، وَكَانَ  فِيلًا لَمْ يُرَ مِثْلُهُ فِي الْعِظَمِ وَالْقُوَّةِ وَيُقَالُ كَانَ  مَعَهُ اثْنَا عَشَرَ فِيلًا . 

 فَأَقْبَلَ نُفَيْلٌ  إِلَى  الْفِيلِ الْأَعْظَمِ ثُمَّ أَخَذَ بِأُذُنِهِ فَقَالَ : اُبْرُكْ  مَحْمُودُ وَارْجِعْ رَاشِدًا مِنْ حَيْثُ جِئْتَ [ فَإِنَّكَ ] فِي بَلَدِ  اللَّهِ الْحَرَامِ ، فَبَرَكَ الْفِيلُ فَبَعَثُوهُ فَأَبَى ،  فَضَرَبُوهُ بِالْمِعْوَلِ فِي رَأْسِهِ فَأَبَى ، فَأَدْخَلُوا  مَحَاجِنَهُمْ تَحْتَ مِرَاقِهِ وَمَرَافِقِهِ فَنَزَعُوهُ لِيَقُومَ  فَأَبَى ، فَوَجَّهُوهُ رَاجِعًا إِلَى الْيَمَنِ  فَقَامَ يُهَرْوِلُ ، وَوَجَّهُوهُ إِلَى الشَّامِ  فَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، وَوَجَّهُوهُ إِلَى الْمَشْرِقِ  فَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ، فَصَرَفُوهُ إِلَى الْحَرَمِ فَبَرَكَ وَأَبَى أَنْ يَقُومَ . 

 وَخَرَجَ نُفَيْلٌ  يَشْتَدُّ  حَتَّى [ صَعِدَ ] فِي الْجَبَلِ ، وَأَرْسَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا  مِنَ الْبَحْرِ أَمْثَالَ الْخَطَاطِيفِ مَعَ كُلِّ [ طَائِرٍ ] مِنْهَا  ثَلَاثَةُ أَحْجَارٍ : حَجَرَانِ فِي رِجْلَيْهِ ، وَحَجَرٌ فِي  مِنْقَارِهِ ، أَمْثَالُ الْحِمَّصِ وَالْعَدَسِ ، فَلَمَّا غَشَيْنَ  الْقَوْمَ أَرْسَلْنَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ فَلَمْ تُصِبْ تِلْكَ الْحِجَارَةُ  أَحَدًا إِلَّا هَلَكَ ، وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ الْقَوْمِ أَصَابَتْ وَخَرَجُوا  هَارِبِينَ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ إِلَى الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي جَاءُوا مِنْهُ ،  يَتَسَاءَلُونَ عَنْ نُفَيْلِ بْنِ حَبِيبٍ  لِيَدُلَّهُمْ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ إِلَى الْيَمَنِ ،  وَنُفَيْلٌ  يَنْظُرُ  إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ بَعْضِ تِلْكَ الْجِبَالِ ، فَصَرَخَ الْقَوْمُ وَمَاجَ  بَعْضُهُمْ فِي بَعْضٍ يَتَسَاقَطُونَ بِكُلِّ طَرِيقٍ وَيَهْلِكُونَ عَلَى  كُلِّ [ مَهْلِكٍ ] . 

 وَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ عَلَى أَبْرَهَةَ  دَاءً  فِي جَسَدِهِ فَجَعَلَ يَتَسَاقَطُ أَنَامِلُهُ كُلَّمَا سَقَطَتْ  أُنْمُلَةٌ اتَّبَعَتْهَا [ مِدَّةٌ مِنْ قَيْحٍ وَدَمٍ ] ، فَانْتَهَى  إِلَى صَنْعَاءَ  وَهُوَ  مِثْلُ فَرْخِ الطَّيْرِ فِيمَنْ بَقِيَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِهِ ، وَمَا مَاتَ  حَتَّى انْصَدَعَ صَدْرُهُ عَنْ قَلْبِهِ ثُمَّ هَلَكَ . 

 قَالَ الْوَاقِدِيُّ    : وَأَمَّا مَحْمُودٌ ، فِيلُ النَّجَاشِيِّ ، فَرَبَضَ وَلَمْ [ يَسِرْ ] عَلَى الْحَرَمِ فَنَجَا ، وَالْفِيلُ   [ ص: 539 ] الْآخَرُ شَجَّعَ فَحُصِبَ . 

 وَزَعَمَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ  أَنَّ السَّبَبَ الَّذِي جَرَّأَ أَصْحَابَ الْفِيلِ    : أَنَّ فِتْيَةً مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ خَرَجُوا تُجَّارًا إِلَى أَرْضِ  النَّجَاشِيِّ فَدَنَوْا مِنْ سَاحِلِ الْبَحْرِ وَثَمَّ بَيْعَةٌ لِلنَّصَارَى  تُسَمِّيهَا قُرَيْشٌ     " الْهَيْكَلَ " ، فَنَزَلُوا فَأَجَّجُوا نَارًا وَاشْتَوُوا فَلَمَّا  ارْتَحَلُوا تَرَكُوا النَّارَ كَمَا هِيَ فِي يَوْمٍ عَاصِفٍ فَعَجَّتِ  الرِّيحُ فَاضْطَرَمَ الْهَيْكَلُ نَارًا فَانْطَلَقَ الصَّرِيخُ إِلَى  النَّجَاشِيِّ فَأَسِفَ غَضَبًا لِلْبَيْعَةِ ، فَبَعَثَ أَبْرَهَةَ  لِهَدْمِ الْكَعْبَةِ    . 

 وَقَالَ فِيهِ : إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِمَكَّةَ  يَوْمَئِذٍ أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ الثَّقَفِيُّ  وَكَانَ مَكْفُوفَ الْبَصَرِ يُصَيِّفُ بِالطَّائِفِ  وَيَشْتُو بِمَكَّةَ ;  وَكَانَ رَجُلًا نَبِيهًا نَبِيلًا تَسْتَقِيمُ الْأُمُورُ بِرَأْيهِ ، وَكَانَ خَلِيلًا لِعَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ  ، فَقَالَ لَهُ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ    : مَاذَا عِنْدَكَ هَذَا يَوْمٌ لَا يُسْتَغْنَى فِيهِ عَنْ رَأْيِكَ ؟ فَقَالَ أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ    : اصْعَدْ بِنَا إِلَى حِرَاءَ  فَصَعِدَ الْجَبَلَ ، فَقَالَ أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ  لِعَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ     : اعْمَدْ إِلَى مِائَةٍ مِنَ الْإِبِلِ فَاجْعَلْهَا لِلَّهِ  وَقَلِّدْهَا نَعْلًا ثُمَّ أَرْسِلْهَا فِي الْحَرَمِ لَعَلَّ بَعْضَ  هَذِهِ السُّودَانِ يَعْقِرُ مِنْهَا شَيْئًا ، فَيَغْضَبَ رَبُّ هَذَا  الْبَيْتِ فَيَأْخُذَهُمْ ، فَفَعَلَ ذَلِكَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  فَعَمَدَ الْقَوْمُ إِلَى تِلْكَ الْإِبِلِ فَحَمَلُوا عَلَيْهَا وَعَقَرُوا بَعْضَهَا وَجَعَلَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  يَدْعُو ، فَقَالَ أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ    : إِنْ لِهَذَا الْبَيْتِ رَبًّا يَمْنَعُهُ ، فَقَدْ نَزَلَ تُبَّعُ ،  مَلِكُ الْيَمَنِ  صَحْنَ  هَذَا الْبَيْتِ وَأَرَادَ هَدْمَهُ فَمَنَعَهُ اللَّهُ وَابْتَلَاهُ ،  وَأَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ، فَلَمَّا رَأَى تُبَّعُ  ذَلِكَ كَسَاهُ الْقَبَاطِيَّ الْبِيضَ ، وَعَظَّمَهُ وَنَحَرَ لَهُ جَزُورًا . 

 [ ثُمَّ قَالَ أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ    ] فَانْظُرْ نَحْوَ الْبَحْرِ ، فَنَظَرَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  فَقَالَ  : أَرَى طَيْرًا بَيْضَاءَ نَشَأَتْ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ ، فَقَالَ :  اُرْمُقْهَا بِبَصَرِكَ أَيْنَ قَرَارُهَا ؟ قَالَ أَرَاهَا قَدْ دَارَتْ  عَلَى رُءُوسِنَا ، قَالَ : فَهَلْ تَعْرِفُهَا ؟ قَالَ : فَوَاللَّهِ مَا  أَعْرِفُهَا مَا هِيَ بِنَجْدِيَّةٍ  وَلَا تِهَامِيَّةٍ  وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ وَلَا شَامِيَّةٍ ،  قَالَ  : مَا قَدُّهَا ؟ قَالَ : أَشْبَاهُ [ الْيَعَاسِيبِ ] ، فِي مِنْقَارِهَا  حَصًى كَأَنَّهَا حَصَى الْحَذْفِ ، قَدْ أَقْبَلَتْ كَاللَّيْلِ يَكْسَعُ  بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا ، أَمَامَ كُلِّ رُفْقَةٍ طَيْرٌ يَقُودُهَا أَحْمَرُ  الْمِنْقَارِ أَسْوَدُ الرَّأْسِ طَوِيلُ الْعُنُقِ ، فَجَاءَتْ حَتَّى  إِذَا حَاذَتْ بِعَسْكَرِ الْقَوْمِ [ وَكَدَتْ ] فَوْقَ رُءُوسِهِمْ ،  فَلَمَّا تَوَافَتِ الرِّجَالُ كُلُّهَا أَهَالَتِ الطَّيْرُ مَا فِي  مَنَاقِيرِهِا عَلَى مَنْ تَحْتَهَا ، مَكْتُوبٌ فِي كُلِّ حَجَرٍ اسْمُ  صَاحِبِهِ ، ثُمَّ إِنَّهَا انْصَاعَتْ رَاجِعَةً مِنْ حَيْثُ جَاءَتْ ،  فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَا انْحَطَّا مِنْ ذُرْوَةِ الْجَبَلِ فَمَشَيَا رَبْوَةً  فَلَمْ يُؤْنِسَا أَحَدًا ثُمَّ دَنَوْا رَبْوَةً فَلَمْ يَسْمَعَا حِسًّا  فَقَالَا بَاتَ الْقَوْمُ [ سَاهِرِينَ ] ، فَأَصْبَحُوا نِيَامًا ،  فَلَمَّا دَنَوْا مِنْ عَسْكَرِ الْقَوْمِ فَإِذَا هُمْ خَامِدُونَ ،  وَكَانَ يَقَعُ   [ ص: 540 ] الْحَجَرُ  عَلَى بَيْضَةِ أَحَدِهِمْ فَيَخْرِقَهَا حَتَّى يَقَعَ فِي دِمَاغِهِ  وَيَخْرِقَ الْفِيلَ وَالدَّابَّةَ وَيَغِيبَ الْحَجَرُ فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ  شِدَّةِ وَقْعِهِ ، فَعَمَدَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  فَأَخَذَ  فَأْسًا مِنْ فُؤُوسِهِمْ فَحَفَرَ حَتَّى أَعْمَقَ فِي الْأَرْضِ  فَمَلَأَهُ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ ، مِنَ الذَّهَبِ الْأَحْمَرِ وَالْجَوْهَرِ  ، وَحَفَرَ لِصَاحِبِهِ حُفْرَةً فَمَلَأَهَا كَذَلِكَ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ لِأَبِي مَسْعُودٍ    : هَاتِ فَاخْتَرْ إِنْ شِئْتَ حُفْرَتِي وَإِنْ شِئْتَ حُفْرَتَكَ ، وَإِنْ شِئْتَ فَهُمَا لَكَ مَعًا ، قَالَ أَبُو مَسْعُودٍ    : اخْتَرْ لِي عَلَى نَفْسِكَ ، فَقَالَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  إِنِّي  لَمْ آلُ أَنْ أَجْعَلَ أَجْوَدَ الْمَتَاعِ فِي حُفْرَتِي فَهُوَ لَكَ ،  وَجَلَسَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا عَلَى حُفْرَتِهِ ، وَنَادَى عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  فِي النَّاسِ ، فَتَرَاجَعُوا وَأَصَابُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِمَا حَتَّى ضَاقُوا بِهِ ذَرْعًا ، وَسَادَ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  بِذَلِكَ قُرَيْشًا وَأَعْطَتْهُ الْمُقَادَةَ ، فَلَمْ يَزَلْ عَبْدُ الْمُطَّلِبِ  وَأَبُو مَسْعُودٍ  فِي أَهْلِيهِمَا فِي غِنًى مِنْ ذَلِكَ الْمَالِ ، وَدَفَعَ اللَّهُ عَنْ كَعْبَتِهِ وَبَيْتِهِ . 

 وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي تَارِيخِ عَامِ الْفِيلِ   ; فَقَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : كَانَ قَبْلَ مَوْلِدِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِأَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً . 

 وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : بِثَلَاثٍ وَعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً . 

 وَالْأَكْثَرُون  َ عَلَى أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي الْعَامِ الَّذِي وُلِدَ فِيهِ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . 

 قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ    ) ؟ قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : كَانَ مَعَهُمْ فِيلٌ وَاحِدٌ . وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ     : كَانَتِ الْفِيَلَةُ ثَمَانِيَةٌ . وَقِيلَ اثْنَا عَشَرَ ، سِوَى  الْفِيلِ الْأَعْظَمِ ، وَإِنَّمَا وُحِّدَ لِأَنَّهُ نَسَبَهُمْ إِلَى  الْفِيلِ الْأَعْظَمِ . وَقِيلَ : لِوِفَاقِ رُءُوسِ الْآيِ .
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (441)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ قريش
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 4


( أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ    ( 2 ) وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيلَ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ     ) " كَيْدَهُمْ " يَعْنِي مَكْرَهُمْ وَسَعْيَهُمْ فِي تَخْرِيبِ  الْكَعْبَةِ . وَقَوْلُهُ : " فِي تَضْلِيلٍ " عَمَّا أَرَادُوا ،  وَأَضَلَّ كَيْدَهُمْ حَتَّى لَمْ يَصِلُوا إِلَى الْكَعْبَةِ ، وَإِلَى  مَا أَرَادُوهُ بِكَيْدِهِمْ . قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : فِي خَسَارَةٍ ، وَقِيلَ : فِي بُطْلَانٍ . ( وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيلَ    ) كَثِيرَةً مُتَفَرِّقَةً يَتْبَعُ بَعْضُهَا بَعْضًا . وَقِيلَ : أَقَاطِيعَ كَالْإِبِلِ الْمُؤَبَّلَةِ . قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    . أَبَابِيلُ جَمَاعَاتٌ فِي تَفْرِقَةٍ ، يُقَالُ : جَاءَتِ الْخَيْلُ أَبَابِيلُ مِنْ هَاهُنَا وَهَاهُنَا . 

 قَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ    : لَا وَاحِدَ لَهَا مِنْ لَفْظِهَا . وَقِيلَ : وَاحِدُهَا إِبَالَةٌ . وَقَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ    : إِنِّي كُنْتُ أَسْمَعُ   [ ص: 541 ] النَّحْوِيِّينَ يَقُولُونَ : وَاحِدُهَا أَبُولُ ، مِثْلُ عَجُولٌ وَعَجَاجِيلُ . 

 وَقِيلَ : وَاحِدُهَا مِنْ [ لَفْظِهَا ] إِبِّيلٌ . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ    : كَانَتْ طَيْرًا لَهَا خَرَاطِيمُ كَخَرَاطِيمِ الطَّيْرِ ، وَأَكُفٌّ كَأَكُفِّ الْكِلَابِ . 

 وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : لَهَا رُؤُوسٌ كَرُؤُوسِ السِّبَاعِ . قَالَ الرَّبِيعُ    : لَهَا أَنْيَابٌ كَأَنْيَابِ السِّبَاعِ . 

 وَقَالَ سَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : خُضْرٌ لَهَا مَنَاقِيرُ صُفْرٌ . وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ     : طَيْرٌ سُودٌ جَاءَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِ الْبَحْرِ فَوْجًا فَوْجًا مَعَ  كُلِّ طَائِرٍ ثَلَاثَةُ أَحْجَارٍ ; حَجَرَانِ فِي رِجْلَيْهِ ، وَحَجَرٌ  فِي مِنْقَارِهِ ، لَا تُصِيبُ شَيْئًا إِلَّا هَشَمَتْهُ .
( ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل    ( 4 ) فجعلهم كعصف مأكول    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( ترميهم بحجارة من سجيل    ) قال   [ ابن عباس ]   وابن مسعود     : صاحت الطير ورمتهم بالحجارة ، فبعث الله ريحا فضربت الحجارة فزادتها  شدة فما وقع منها حجر على رجل إلا خرج من الجانب الآخر ، وإن وقع على رأسه  خرج من دبره . ( فجعلهم كعصف مأكول    ) كزرع وتبن أكلته الدواب فراثته فيبس وتفرقت أجزاؤه . شبه تقطع ، أوصالهم بتفرق أجزاء الروث . قال مجاهد    : " العصف " ورق الحنطة . وقال قتادة    : هو التبن . وقال عكرمة    : كالحب إذا أكل فصار أجوف . وقال ابن عباس    : هو القشر الخارج الذي يكون على حب الحنطة كهيئة الغلاف له .
 سُورَةُ قُرَيْشٍ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ    ) قَرَأَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ    : " لِيلَافِ " بِغَيْرِ هَمْزٍ " إِلَافِهِمْ " طَلَبًا لِلْخِفَّةِ ، وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ عَامِرٍ     " لِئِلَافِ " بِهَمْزَةٍ مُخْتَلَسَةٍ مِنْ غَيْرِ يَاءٍ بَعْدَهَا [  عَلَى وَزْنِ لِغِلَافِ ] وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِهَمْزَةٍ مُشْبَعَةٍ  وَيَاءٍ بَعْدَهَا ، وَاتَّفَقُوا - غَيْرَ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ    - فِي " إِيلَافِهِمْ " أَنَّهَا بِيَاءٍ بَعْدَ الْهَمْزَةِ ، إِلَّا عَبْدَ الْوَهَّابِ بْنَ فُلَيْحٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ كَثِيرٍ  فَإِنَّهُ قَرَأَ : " إِلْفِهِمْ " سَاكِنَةَ اللَّامِ بِغَيْرِ يَاءٍ . 

 وَعَدَّ بَعْضُهُمْ سُورَةَ الْفِيلِ وَهَذِهِ السُّورَةَ وَاحِدَةً ; مِنْهُمْ أُبَيُّ بْنُ كَعْبٍ  لَا  فَصْلَ بَيْنَهُمَا فِي مُصْحَفِهِ ، وَقَالُوا : اللَّامُ فِي "  لِإِيلَافِ " تَتَعَلَّقُ بِالسُّورَةِ الَّتِي قَبْلَهَا ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذَكَّرَ أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ  عَظِيمَ نِعْمَتِهِ عَلَيْهِمْ فِيمَا صَنَعَ بِالْحَبَشَةِ ،  وَقَالَ : ( لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ    ) . 

 وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    : الْمَعْنَى : جَعَلَهُمْ كَعَصْفٍ مَأْكُولٍ لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ ،  أَيْ [ يُرِيدُ إِهْلَاكَ أَهْلِ ] الْفِيلِ لِتَبْقَى قُرَيْشٌ    [ وَمَا أَلِفُوا مِنْ ] رِحْلَةِ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ . 

 وَقَالَ مُجَاهِدٌ    : أَلِفُوا ذَلِكَ فَلَا يَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ . 

 وَالْعَامَّةُ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا سُورَتَانِ ، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي  الْعِلَّةِ الْجَالِبَةِ لِلَّامِ فِي قَوْلِهِ " لِإِيلَافِ " ، قَالَ الْكِسَائِيُّ   [ ص: 546 ]  وَالْأَخْفَشُ    : هِيَ لَامُ التَّعَجُّبِ ، يَقُولُ : اعْجَبُوا لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ  رِحْلَةَ  الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ ، وَتَرَكِهِمْ عِبَادَةَ رَبِّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ ،  ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُمْ بِعِبَادَتِهِ كَمَا تَقُولُ فِي الْكَلَامِ لِزَيْدٍ  وَإِكْرَامِنَا إِيَّاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ التَّعَجُّبِ : اعْجَبُوا لِذَلِكَ :  وَالْعَرَبُ إِذَا جَاءَتْ بِهَذِهِ اللَّامِ اكْتَفَوْا بِهَا دَلِيلًا  عَلَى التَّعَجُّبِ مِنْ إِظْهَارِ الْفِعْلِ مِنْهُ . 

 وَقَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ    :  هِيَ مَرْدُودَةٌ إِلَى مَا بَعْدَهَا تَقْدِيرُهُ : فَلْيَعْبُدُوا رَبَّ  هَذَا الْبَيْتِ لِإِيلَافِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ . 

 وَقَالَ [ ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ    ] : لِنِعْمَتِي عَلَى قُرَيْشٍ    . 

وَقُرَيْشٌ  هُمْ وَلَدُ النَّضِرِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ ،  وَكُلُّ مَنْ وَلَدَهُ النَّضْرُ فَهُوَ قُرَشِيٌّ ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يَلِدْهُ النَّضْرُ فَلَيْسَ بِقُرَشِيٍّ    . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ يُوسُفَ الْجُوَيْنِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ شَرِيكٍ الشَّافِعِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُسْلِمٍ أَبُو بَكْرٍ الْجَوْرَبَذِيّ  ُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  يُونُسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْأَعْلَى الصَّدَفِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ بَكْرٍ عَنِ الْأَوْزَاعِيِّ ،  حَدَّثَنِي شَدَّادٌ أَبُو عَمَّارٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا وَاثِلَةُ بْنُ الْأَسْقَعِ ،  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   " إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى كِنَانَةَ  مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  وَاصْطَفَى مِنْ كِنَانَةَ  قُرَيْشًا  وَاصْطَفَى مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  بَنِي هَاشِمٍ ،  وَاصْطَفَانِي مِنْ بَنِي هَاشِمٍ    "   . 

 وَسُمُوا قُرَيْشًا  مِنَ  الْقَرْشِ ، وَالتَّقَرُّشِ وَهُوَ التَّكَسُّبُ وَالْجَمْعُ ، يُقَالُ :  فَلَانٌ يَقْرِشُ لِعِيَالِهِ وَيَقْتَرِشُ أَيْ يَكْتَسِبُ ، وَهُمْ  كَانُوا تُجَّارًا حُرَّاصًا عَلَى جَمْعِ الْمَالِ وَالْإِفْضَالِ . 

 وَقَالَ أَبُو رَيْحَانَةَ    : سَأَلَ مُعَاوِيَةُ   عَبْدَ اللَّهِ بْنَ عَبَّاسٍ    : لِمَ سُمِّيَتْ قُرَيْشٌ  قُرَيْشًا ؟  قَالَ  : لِدَابَّةٍ تَكُونُ فِي الْبَحْرِ مِنْ أَعْظَمِ دَوَابِّهِ يُقَالُ  لَهَا الْقِرْشُ لَا تَمُرُّ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْغَثِّ وَالسَّمِينِ إِلَّا  أَكَلَتْهُ ، وَهِيَ تَأْكُلُ وَلَا تُؤْكَلُ ، وَتَعْلُو وَلَا تُعْلَى ،  قَالَ : وَهَلْ تَعْرِفُ الْعَرَبُ ذَلِكَ فِي أَشْعَارِهَا ؟ قَالَ :  نَعَمْ ، فَأَنْشَدَهُ شِعْرَ الْجُمَحِيِّ : 
**وقُرَيْشٌ  هِيَ الَّتِي تَسْكُنُ الْبَحْرَ بِهَا سُمِّيَتْ قُرَيْشٌ  قُرَيْشَا  سُلِّطَتْ بالعُلُوِّ فِي لُجَّةِ الْبَحْرِ عَلَى سَائِرِ الْبُحُورِ جُيُوشَا     تَأْكُلُ الْغَثَّ وَالسَّمِينَ وَلَا تَتْرُكْ 
فِيهِ لِذِي الْجَنَاحَيْنِ رِيشَا   [ ص: 547 ] هَكَذَا فِي الْكِتَابِ حَيُّ قُرَيْشٍ  يَأْكُلُونَ الْبِلَادَ أَكْلًا [ كَمِيشَا ]     وَلَهُمْ فِي آخِرِ الزَّمَانِ نَبِيٌّ 
يُكْثِرُ الْقَتْلَ فِيهِمْ وَالْخُمُوشَا 
( إيلافهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف    ( 2 ) فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت    ( 3 ) الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف    ( 4 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إيلافهم    ) بدل من الإيلاف الأول ( رحلة الشتاء والصيف    ) " رحلة " نصب على المصدر ، أي ارتحالهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف . 

 روى عكرمة ،   وسعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  رضي الله عنهما قال : كانوا يشتون بمكة  ويصيفون بالطائف ، فأمرهم الله تعالى أن يقيموا بالحرم ويعبدوا رب هذا البيت   . 

 وقال الآخرون : كانت لهم رحلتان في كل عام للتجارة ، إحداهما في الشتاء إلى اليمن  لأنها أدفأ والأخرى في الصيف إلى الشام    . 

 وكان الحرم واديا جدبا لا زرع فيه ولا ضرع ، وكانت قريش  تعيش بتجارتهم ورحلتهم ، وكان لا يتعرض لهم أحد بسوء ، كانوا يقولون : قريش  سكان حرم الله وولاة بيته فلولا الرحلتان لم يكن لهم بمكة  مقام ، ولولا الأمن بجوار البيت لم يقدروا على التصرف ، وشق عليهم الاختلاف إلى اليمن  والشام  فأخصبت تبالة  وجرش  من بلاد اليمن ،  فحملوا الطعام إلى مكة ،  أهل الساحل من البحر على السفن وأهل البر على الإبل والحمير فألقى أهل الساحل بجدة ،  وأهل البر بالمحصب ، وأخصب الشام فحملوا الطعام إلى مكة  فألقوا بالأبطح ، فامتاروا من قريب وكفاهم الله مؤنة الرحلتين ، وأمرهم بعبادة رب البيت فقال : ( فليعبدوا رب هذا البيت    ) أي الكعبة . ( الذي أطعمهم من جوع    ) أي من بعد جوع بحمل الميرة إلى مكة    ( وآمنهم من خوف    ) بالحرم وكونهم من أهل [ مكة    ]  حتى لم يتعرض لهم [ في رحلتهم ]   [ ص: 548 ] 

 وقال عطاء  عن ابن عباس    : إنهم كانوا في ضر ومجاعة حتى جمعهم هاشم  على الرحلتين ، وكانوا يقسمون ربحهم بين الفقير والغني حتى كان فقيرهم كغنيهم . 

 قال الكلبي    : وكان أول من حمل [ السمراء ] من الشام  ورحل إليها الإبل : هاشم بن عبد مناف  وفيه يقول الشاعر . 
**قل للذي طلب السماحة والندى هلا مررت بآل عبد مناف     هلا مررت بهم تريد قراهم 
منعوك من ضر ومن إكفاف     الرائشين وليس يوجد رائش 
والقائلين هلم للأضياف     والخالطين فقيرهم بغنيهم 
حتى يكون فقيرهم كالكافي     والقائمين بكل وعد صادق 
والراحلين برحلة الإيلاف     عمرو [ العلا ] هشم الثريد لقومه 
ورجال مكة    [ مسنتون ] عجاف     سفرين سنهما له ولقومه 
سفر الشتاء ورحلة الأصياف 

**وقال الضحاك  والربيع  وسفيان    : " وآمنهم من خوف " من خوف الجذام ، فلا يصيبهم ببلدهم الجذام .
سُورَةُ الْمَاعُونِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّينِ    ( 1 ) فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ    ( 2 ) وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ    ( 3 ) فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ    ( 4 ) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّينِ    ) قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : نَزَلَتْ فِي الْعَاصِ بْنِ وَائِلٍ السَّهْمِيِّ  وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ   وَمُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ  وَابْنُ كَيْسَانَ    : فِي الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ    . قَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : فِي [ عَمْرِو ] بْنِ عَائِذٍ الْمَخْزُومِيِّ    . وَقَالَ عَطَاءٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : فِي رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ . 

 وَمَعْنَى " يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّينِ " أَيْ بِالْجَزَاءِ وَالْحِسَابِ . ( فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ    ) يَقْهَرُهُ وَيَدْفَعُهُ عَنْ حَقِّهِ وَالدَّعُّ : الدَّفْعُ بِالْعُنْفِ وَالْجَفْوَةِ . ( وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ    ) لَا يَطْعَمُهُ وَلَا يَأْمُرُ بِإِطْعَامِهِ لِأَنَّهُ يُكَذِّبُ بِالْجَزَاءِ . ( فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ    ) [ أَيْ : عَنْ مَوَاقِيتِهَا غَافِلُونَ ] . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الصَّيْرَفِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ   [ ص: 552 ] مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّفَّارُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ غَالِبِ بْنِ تَمَّامٍ الضَّبِّيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا حَرَمِيُّ بْنُ حَفْصٍ [ القَسْمَلِيُّ    ] حَدَّثَنَا عِكْرِمَةُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْأَزْدِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا [ عَبْدُ الْمَلِكِ ] بْنُ عُمَيْرٍ  عَنْ مُصْعَبِ بْنِ [ سَعْدٍ ]  عَنْ أَبِيهِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ : سُئِلَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنِ " الَّذِينَ  هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ " ، قَالَ : " إِضَاعَةُ الْوَقْتِ "   . 

قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : هُمُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ يَتْرُكُونَ الصَّلَاةَ إِذَا غَابُوا عَنِ  النَّاسِ ، وَيُصَلُّونَهَا فِي الْعَلَانِيَةِ إِذَا حَضَرُوا لِقَوْلِهِ  تَعَالَى : ( الَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَاءُونَ    )( الذين هم يراءون    ( 6 ) ويمنعون الماعون    ( 7 ) ) 

 ( الذين هم يراءون    ) وقال في وصف المنافقين : " وإذا قاموا إلى الصلاة قاموا كسالى يراءون الناس    " ( النساء - 142 ) . 

 وقال قتادة    : ساه عنها لا يبالي صلى أم لم يصل . 

 وقيل : لا يرجون لها ثوابا إن صلوا ولا يخافون عقابا إن تركوا . 

 وقال مجاهد    : غافلون عنها يتهاونون بها . 

 وقال الحسن    : هو الذي إن صلاها صلاها رياء ، وإن فاتته لم يندم . 

 وقال أبو العالية    : لا يصلونها لمواقيتها ولا يتمون ركوعها وسجودها . ( ويمنعون الماعون    ) روي عن علي    - رضي الله عنه - أنه قال : هي الزكاة ، وهو قول ابن عمر  والحسن  وقتادة  والضحاك    . 

 وقال  عبد الله بن مسعود    : " الماعون " : الفأس والدلو والقدر وأشباه ذلك وهي رواية   [ ص: 553 ] سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس    . 

 قال مجاهد    : " الماعون " [ العارية . وقال عكرمة    ] أعلاها الزكاة المعروفة [ وأدناها عارية المتاع . 

وقال محمد بن كعب  والكلبي    : " الماعون " : المعروف الذي يتعاطاه الناس فيما بينهم . 

قال قطرب     : أصل الماعون من القلة ، تقول العرب : ما له : سعة ولا منعة ، أي شيء  قليل فسمى الزكاة والصدقة والمعروف ماعونا لأنه قليل من كثير   . 

 وقيل : " الماعون " : ما لا يحل منعه مثل : الماء والملح والنار ] . سُورَةُ الْكَوْثَرِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ    ) أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ مُسْهِرٍ  عَنِ الْمُخْتَارِ - يَعْنِي ابْنَ فُلْفُلٍ    - عَنْ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ : بَيْنَا  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ  بَيْنَ أظْهُرِنَا إِذْ أَغْفَى إِغْفَاءَةً ثُمَّ رَفَعَ رَأْسَهُ  مُبْتَسِمًا فَقُلْنَا : مَا أَضْحَكَكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ :  أُنْزِلَتْ عَلَيَّ آنِفًا سُورَةٌ ، فَقَرَأَ : بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ : " إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ فَصَلِّ  لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الْأَبْتَرُ " ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : "  أَتُدْرُونَ مَا الْكَوْثَرُ " ؟ قُلْنَا : اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ ،  قَالَ : " فَإِنَّهُ نَهَرَ وَعَدَنِيهِ رَبِّي - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ -  عَلَيْهِ خَيْرٌ كَثِيرٌ هُوَ حَوْضٌ تَرِدُ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّتِي يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ، آنِيَتُهُ عَدَدُ النُّجُومِ فَيُخْتَلَجُ الْعَبْدُ  مِنْهُمْ فَأَقُولُ : رَبِّ إِنَّهُ مِنِّي ، فَيَقُولُ : مَا تَدْرِي مَا  أَحْدَثَ بَعْدَكَ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَمْرُو بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا هُشَيْمٌ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بِشْرٍ   وَعَطَاءُ بْنُ السَّائِبِ ،  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : " الْكَوْثَرُ " : الْخَيْرُ الْكَثِيرُ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهُ . قَالَ أَبُو بِشْرٍ  قُلْتُ  لِسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ    : إِنَّ أُنَاسًا يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُ نَهَرٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ؟ فَقَالَ سَعِيدٌ    : النَّهْرُ الَّذِي فِي الْجَنَّةِ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ إِيَّاهُ   .   [ ص: 558 ] 

قَالَ الْحَسَنُ    : هُوَ الْقُرْآنُ الْعَظِيمُ   . 

قَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : النُّبُوَّةُ وَالْكِتَابُ   . 

 وَقَالَ أَهْلُ اللُّغَةِ     : الْكَوْثَرُ : فَوْعَلٌ [ مِنَ الْكَثْرَةِ ، كَنَوْفَلٍ : فَوْعَلٌ ]  مِنَ النَّفْلِ وَالْعَرَبُ تُسَمِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ [ كَثِيرٍ فِي الْعَدَدِ  أَوْ ] كَثِيرٍ فِي الْقَدْرِ وَالْخَطَرِ : كَوْثَرًا . وَالْمَعْرُوفُ :  أَنَّهُ نَهْرٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ أَعْطَاهُ اللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَمَا جَاءَ فِي الْحَدِيثِ : 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَبْدِ اللَّهِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْفَضْلِ الْخِرَقِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الطَّيْسَفُونِي  ُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عُمَرَ الْجَوْهَرِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ [ عَلِيٍّ ] الْكُشْمِيهَنِي  ُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَلِيُّ بْنُ حُجْرٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ جَعْفَرَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا حُمَيْدٌ  عَنْ أَنَسٍ قَالَ : قَالَ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : دَخَلْتُ  الْجَنَّةَ فَإِذَا أَنَا بِنَهْرٍ يَجْرِي بَيَاضُهُ [ بَيَاضُ ]  اللَّبَنِ وَأَحْلَى مِنَ الْعَسَلِ وَحَافَّتَاهُ خِيَامُ اللُّؤْلُؤِ  فَضَرَبْتُ بِيَدِي فَإِذَا الثَّرَى مِسْكٌ أَذْفَرُ فَقُلْتُ لِجِبْرِيلَ    : مَا هَذَا ؟ قَالَ الْكَوْثَرُ الَّذِي أَعْطَاكَهُ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ -   : . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الدَّاوُدِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ مُوسَى الصَّلْتُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ الْهَاشِمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْأَشَجُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ فُضَيْلٍ  عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ السَّائِبِ  عَنْ  مُحَارِبِ بْنِ دِثَارٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :    " الْكَوْثَرُ نَهْرٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ ، حَافَّتَاهُ الذَّهَبُ مَجْرَاهُ  عَلَى الدُّرِّ وَالْيَاقُوتِ تُرْبَتُهُ أَطْيَبُ مِنَ الْمِسْكِ  وَأَشَدُّ بَيَاضًا مِنَ الثَّلْجِ " .   .   [ ص: 559 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  سَعِيدُ بْنُ أَبِي مَرْيَمَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا نَافِعُ [ بْنُ عُمَرَ ،  عَنِ ]  ابْنِ أَبِي مُلَيْكَةَ  قَالَ : قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَمْرٍو    : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " حَوْضِي  مَسِيرَةُ شَهْرٍ ، مَاؤُهُ أَبْيَضُ مِنَ اللَّبَنِ وَرِيحُهُ أَطْيَبُ  مِنَ الْمِسْكِ وَكِيزَانُهُ كَنُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ ، مَنْ يَشْرَبْ مِنْهَا  لَمْ يَظْمَأْ أَبَدًا   " . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطَّاهِرِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا جَدِّي عَبْدُ الصَّمَدِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ الْبَزَّازُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ زَكَرِيَّا الْعَذَافِرِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الدَّبَرِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ ،  أَنَا مَعْمَرٌ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ  عَنْ  سَالِمِ بْنِ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ ،  عَنْ مُعَدَّانِ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ  عَنْ ثَوْبَانَ  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   " [ أَنَا عِنْدَ عُقْرِ حَوْضِي ] أَذُودُ النَّاسَ عَنْهُ لِأَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ      " إِنِّي لَأَضْرِبُهُمْ بِعَصَايَ حَتَّى يَرْفَضُّوا عَنْهُ "  وَإِنَّهُ [ لَيَغُتُّ ] فِيهِ مِيزَابَانِ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ ، أَحَدُهُمَا  مِنْ وَرِقٍ وَالْآخَرُ مِنْ ذَهَبَ طُولُهُ مَا بَيْنَ بُصْرَى  وَصَنْعَاءَ ، أَوْ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْلَةَ  وَمَكَّةَ  أَوْ مِنْ مَقَامِي هَذَا إِلَى عُمَانَ    " .**

**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (442)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الكافرون
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 6


( فصل لربك وانحر    ( 2 ) ) 

 قوله - عز وجل - : ( فصل لربك وانحر    ) قال محمد بن كعب    : إن أناسا كانوا يصلون لغير الله وينحرون لغير الله فأمر الله نبيه - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يصلي وينحر لله - عز وجل -   . 

وقال عكرمة   وعطاء  وقتادة : فصل لربك صلاة العيد يوم النحر وانحر نسكك   . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير  ومجاهد    : فصل الصلوات المفروضة بجمع وانحر البدن بمنى   . 

 وروي عن أبي الجوزاء  عن ابن عباس  قال : " فصل لربك وانحر " قال : وضع اليمين على الشمال في الصلاة عند النحر   .
[ ص: 560 ]   ( إن شانئك هو الأبتر    ( 3 ) ) 

 قوله تعالى : ( إن شانئك    ) عدوك ومبغضك ( هو الأبتر    ) هو الأقل الأذل المنقطع دابره . 

 نزلت في العاص بن وائل السهمي ;  وذلك أنه رأى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يخرج من [ باب ] المسجد وهو يدخل فالتقيا عند باب بني سهم وتحدثا وأناس من صناديد قريش  جلوس في المساجد فلما دخل العاص  قالوا   له : من الذي كنت تتحدث معه ؟ قال : ذلك الأبتر يعني النبي - صلى الله   عليه وسلم - ، وكان قد توفي ابن لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - من خديجة  رضي الله عنها . 

 وذكر محمد بن إسحاق  عن يزيد بن رومان  قال : كان العاص بن وائل  إذا   ذكر رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : دعوه فإنه رجل أبتر لا عقب  له  فإذا هلك انقطع ذكره ، فأنزل الله تعالى هذه السورة   . 

وقال عكرمة  عن ابن عباس    : نزلت في كعب بن الأشرف  وجماعة من قريش ،  وذلك أنه لما قدم كعب مكة  قالت له قريش    : نحن أهل السقاية والسدانة وأنت سيد أهل المدينة ،  فنحن   خير أم هذا [ الصنبور ] المنبتر من قومه ؟ فقال : بل أنتم خير منه ،  فنزلت  : " ألم تر إلى الذين أوتوا نصيبا من الكتاب يؤمنون بالجبت والطاغوت  " (  النساء - 51 ) . الآية ، ونزل في الذين قالوا إنه أبتر : " إن شانئك  هو  الأبتر " أي المنقطع من كل خير   .
سُورَةُ الْكَافِرُونَ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ    ( 1 ) لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ    ( 2 ) وَلَا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ    ) إِلَى آخَرِ السُّورَةِ . 

 نَزَلَتْ فِي رَهْطٍ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  مِنْهُمُ : الْحَارِثُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ السَّهْمِيُّ ،  وَالْعَاصُ بْنُ وَائِلٍ ،  وَالْوَلِيدُ بْنُ الْمُغِيرَةِ ،    [ وَالْأَسْوَدُ ] بْنُ عَبْدِ يَغُوثَ ،  وَالْأَسْوَدُ بْنُ الْمَطْلَبِ بْنِ أَسَدٍ ،  وَأُمِّيَّةُ بْنُ خَلَفٍ ،  قَالُوا : يَا مُحَمَّدُ      [ هَلُمَّ فَاتَّبِعْ ] دِينَنَا وَنَتَّبِعُ دِينَكَ وَنُشْرِكُكَ فِي   أَمْرِنَا كُلِّهِ ، تَعْبُدُ آلِهَتَنَا سَنَةً وَنَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ   سَنَةً ، فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي جِئْتَ بِهِ خَيْرًا كُنَّا قَدْ   شَرَكْنَاكَ فِيهِ وَأَخَذْنَا حَظَّنَا مِنْهُ ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي   بِأَيْدِينَا خَيْرًا كُنْتَ قَدْ شَرَكْتَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَأَخَذْتَ   بِحَظِّكَ مِنْهُ ، فَقَالَ : مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَنْ أُشْرِكَ بِهِ غَيْرَهُ   ، قَالُوا : فَاسْتَلِمْ بَعْضَ آلِهَتِنَا نُصَدِّقُكَ وَنَعْبُدُ   إِلَهَكَ ، فَقَالَ : حَتَّى أَنْظُرَ مَا يَأْتِي مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّي ،   فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ    " إِلَى آخَرِ السُّورَةِ ، فَغَدَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  وَفِيهِ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ ،  فَقَامَ   عَلَى رُءُوسِهِمْ ثُمَّ قَرَأَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ حَتَّى فَرَغَ مِنَ   السُّورَةِ ، فَأَيِسُوا مِنْهُ عِنْدَ ذَلِكَ وَآذَوْهُ وَأَصْحَابَهُ .   وَمَعْنَى الْآيَةِ : ( لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ    ) فِي الْحَالِ ( وَلَا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ    ) فِي الْحَالِ .
[ ص: 564 ]   ( ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم    ( 4 ) ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد    ( 5 ) لكم دينكم ولي دين    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( ولا أنا عابد ما عبدتم    ) في الاستقبال ، ( ولا أنتم عابدون ما أعبد    ) في الاستقبال . 

 وهذا خطاب لمن سبق في علم الله أنهم لا يؤمنون . 

 وقوله : [ ما ] أعبد " أي : من أعبد ، لكنه ذكره لمقابلة : " ما تعبدون " . 

 ووجه التكرار : قال أكثر أهل المعاني : هو أن القرآن نزل بلسان العرب ،   وعلى مجاز خطابهم ، ومن مذاهبهم التكرار ، إرادة التوكيد والإفهام كما أن   من مذاهبهم الاختصار إرادة التخفيف والإيجاز . 

وقال القتيبي    : تكرار الكلام لتكرار الوقت ، وذلك أنهم قالوا : إن سرك أن ندخل في دينك عاما فادخل في ديننا عاما ، فنزلت هذه السورة . ( لكم دينكم    ) الشرك ( ولي دين    ) الإسلام ، قرأ ابن كثير ،  ونافع ،  وحفص : " ولي " بفتح الياء ، قرأ الآخرون بإسكانها . [ وهذه الآية منسوخة بآية السيف ] . 
سُورَةُ النَّصْرِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ    ) أَرَادَ فَتْحَ مَكَّةَ    . 

 وَكَانَتْ قِصَّتُهُ - عَلَى مَا ذَكَرَ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ  وَأَصْحَابُ الْأَخْبَارِ - أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لَمَّا صَالَحَ قُرَيْشًا  عَامَ   الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ ، وَاصْطَلَحُوا عَلَى وَضْعِ الْحَرْبِ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ   عَشْرَ سِنِينَ ، يَأْمَنُ فِيهِنَّ النَّاسُ ، وَيَكُفُّ بَعْضُهُمْ  عَنْ  بَعْضٍ ، وَأَنَّهُ مَنْ أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِي عَقْدِ رَسُولِ  اللَّهِ  - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَعَهْدِهِ دَخَلَ فِيهِ ،  وَمَنْ  أَحَبَّ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِي عَقْدِ قُرَيْشٍ  وَعَهْدِهِمْ دَخَلَ فِيهِ ، فَدَخَلَتْ بَنُو بَكْرٍ  فِي عَقْدِ قُرَيْشٍ ،  وَدَخَلَتْ خُزَاعَةُ  فِي عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَكَانَ بَيْنَهُمَا شَرٌّ قَدِيمٌ . 

 ثُمَّ إِنَّ بَنِي بَكْرٍ  عَدَتْ عَلَى خُزَاعَةَ ،  وَهُمْ عَلَى مَاءٍ لَهُمْ بِأَسْفَلِ مَكَّةَ ،  يُقَالُ لَهُ " الوَتِيرُ " ، فَخَرَجَ نَوْفَلُ بْنُ مُعَاوِيَةَ الدُّؤَلِيُّ  فِي بَنِي الدُّئَلِ  مِنْ بَنِي بَكْرٍ  حَتَّى بَيَّتَ خُزَاعَةَ ،  وَلَيْسَ كُلُّ بَكْرٍ تَابَعَهُ ، فَأَصَابُوا مِنْهُمْ رَجُلًا وَتَحَارَبُوا وَاقْتَتَلُوا ، وَرَفَدَتْ قُرَيْشٌ  بَنِي بَكْرٍ  بِالسِّلَاحِ ، وَقَاتَلَ مَعَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  مَنْ قَاتَلَ مُسْتَخْفِيًا بِاللَّيْلِ ، حَتَّى حَازُوا خُزَاعَةَ  إِلَى الْحَرَمِ ، وَكَانَ مِمَّنْ أَعَانَ بَنِي بَكْرٍ  مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  عَلَى خُزَاعَةَ  لَيْلَتَئِذٍ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ مُتَنَكِّرِينَ : صَفْوَانُ بْنُ أُمَيَّةَ ،   وَعِكْرِمَةُ بْنُ أَبِي جَهْلٍ ،   وَسُهَيْلُ بْنُ عَمْرٍو ،  مَعَ عَبِيدِهِمْ فَلَمَّا انْتَهَوْا إِلَى الْحَرَمِ قَالَتْ بَنُو بَكْرٍ    : يَا نَوْفَلُ  إِنَّا دَخَلْنَا الْحَرَمَ ، إِلَهَكَ إِلَهَكَ ، فَقَالَ كَلِمَةً عَظِيمَةً : إِنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ لِيَ الْيَوْمَ ، [ يَا بَنِي بَكْرٍ    ] أَصِيبُوا ثَأْرَكُمْ فِيهِ .   [ ص: 568 ] 

 فَلَمَّا تَظَاهَرَتْ قُرَيْشٌ  عَلَى   خُزَاعَةَ وَأَصَابُوا مِنْهُمْ وَنَقَضُوا مَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مِنَ الْعَهْدِ   بِمَا اسْتَحَلُّوا مِنْ خُزَاعَةَ    - وَكَانُوا فِي عَقْدِهِ - خَرَجَ عَمْرُو بْنُ سَالِمٍ الْخُزَاعِيُّ ،  حَتَّى قَدِمَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْمَدِينَةَ ،  وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا هَاجَ فَتْحَ مَكَّةَ ،  فَوَقَفَ عَلَيْهِ وَهُوَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ جَالِسٌ بَيْنَ ظَهْرَانَيِ النَّاسِ ، فَقَالَ : 
**لَا هُمَّ إِنِّي نَاشِدٌ مُحَمَّدًا  حِلْفَ أَبِينَا وَأَبِيهِ الْأَتْلَدَا     إِنَّ قُرَيْشًا  أَخْلَفُوكَ الْمَوْعِدَا 
وَنَقَضُوا مِيثَاقَكَ الْمُؤَكَّدَا 

**الْأَبْيَاتُ كَمَا ذَكَرْنَا فِي سُورَةِ التَّوْبَةِ . 

 فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " قَدْ نُصِرْتَ يَا عَمْرُو بْنَ سَالِمٍ    " ، ثُمَّ عَرَضَ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَنَانٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ، فَقَالَ : " إِنَّ هَذِهِ السَّحَابَةُ لَتَسْتَهِلُّ ، بِنَصْرِ بَنِي كَعْبٍ    " ، وَهُمْ رَهْطُ عَمْرِو بْنِ سَالِمٍ    . 

 ثُمَّ خَرَجَ بُدَيْلُ بْنُ وَرْقَاءَ  فِي نَفَرٍ مِنْ خُزَاعَةَ ،  حَتَّى   قَدِمُوا عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   فَأَخْبَرُوهُ بِمَا أُصِيبَ مِنْهُمْ [ وَبِمُظَاهَرَةِ ] قُرَيْشٍ  بَنِي بَكْرٍ  عَلَيْهِمْ ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفُوا رَاجِعِينَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ ،  وَقَدْ كَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ لِلنَّاسِ : كَأَنَّكُمْ بِأَبِي سُفْيَانَ  قَدْ جَاءَ لِيَشُدَّ الْعَقْدَ وَيَزِيدَ فِي الْمُدَّةِ . 

 وَمَضَى بُدَيْلُ بْنُ وَرْقَاءَ فَلَقِيَ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ  بِعَسَفَانَ ،  قَدْ بَعَثَتْهُ قُرَيْشٌ  إِلَى   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِيَشُدَّ   الْعَقْدَ وَيَزِيدَ فِي الْمُدَّةِ ، وَقَدْ رَهِبُوا الَّذِي صَنَعُوا ،   فَلَمَّا لَقِيَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  بُدَيْلًا  قَالَ : مِنْ أَيْنَ أَقْبَلْتَ يَا بُدَيْلُ ؟  وَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، قَالَ : سِرْتُ فِي خُزَاعَةَ  فِي هَذَا السَّاحِلِ وَفِي بَطْنِ هَذَا الْوَادِي ، قَالَ : أَوَمَا أَتَيْتَ مُحَمَّدًا ؟  قَالَ : لَا فَلَمَّا رَاحَ بُدَيْلٌ  إِلَى مَكَّةَ  قَالَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ    : لَئِنْ كَانَ جَاءَ الْمَدِينَةَ  لَقَدْ   عَلَفَ نَاقَتَهُ بِهَا النَّوَى ، فَعَمَدَ إِلَى مَبْرَكِ نَاقَتِهِ   فَأَخَذَ مِنْ بَعْرِهَا فَفَتَّهُ فَرَأَى فِيهِ النَّوَى ، فَقَالَ :   أَحْلِفُ بِاللَّهِ لَقَدْ جَاءَ بُدَيْلٌ  مُحَمَّدًا    . 

 ثُمَّ خَرَجَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  حَتَّى قَدِمَ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - الْمَدِينَةَ ،  فَدَخَلَ عَلَى ابْنَتِهِ أُمِّ حَبِيبَةَ بِنْتِ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ ،  فِلْمَّا   ذَهَبَ لِيَجْلِسَ عَلَى فِرَاشِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - طَوَتْهُ عَنْهُ ، فَقَالَ : يَا بُنَيَّةُ   أَرَغِبْتِ بِي عَنْ هَذَا الْفِرَاشِ أَمْ أَرَغِبْتِ بِهِ عَنِّي ؟   قَالَتْ : بَلَى هُوَ فِرَاشُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - ، وَأَنْتَ رَجُلٌ مُشْرِكٌ نَجِسٌ ، فَلَمْ أُحِبَّ أَنْ   تَجْلِسَ عَلَى فِرَاشِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَقَالَ : وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَصَابَكِ يَا بُنَيَّةُ بَعْدِي   [ شَيْءٌ ]   [ ص: 569 ] ثُمَّ  خَرَجَ حَتَّى  أَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   فَكَلَّمَهُ فَلَمْ يَرُدَّ عَلَيْهِ شَيْئًا [ غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ :   نَقَضَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ   الْعَهْدَ ] . 

 ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ إِلَى أَبِي بَكْرٍ  فَكَلَّمَهُ   أَنْ يُكَلِّمَ لَهُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  - ، فَقَالَ : مَا أَنَا بِفَاعِلٍ ، ثُمَّ أَتَى  عُمْرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  فَكَلَّمَهُ   فَقَالَ : أَنَا أَشْفَعُ لَكُمْ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ؟ ! فَوَاللَّهِ لَوْ لَمْ أَجِدْ إِلَّا الذَّرَّ   لَجَاهَدْتُكُمْ بِهِ ، ثُمَّ خَرَجَ فَدَخَلَ عَلَى  عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - ، وَعِنْدَهُ فَاطِمَةُ  بِنْتُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَعِنْدَهَا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا ، غُلَامٌ يَدِبُّ ، بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا ، فَقَالَ : يَا عَلِيُّ  إِنَّكَ   أَمَسُّ الْقَوْمَ بِي رَحِمًا وَأَقْرَبُهُمْ مِنِّي قَرَابَةً ، وَقَدْ   جِئْتُ فِي حَاجَةٍ فَلَا أَرْجِعَنَّ كَمَا جِئْتُ خَائِبًا ، اشْفَعْ   لَنَا إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ،   فَقَالَ : وَيْحَكَ يَا أَبَا سُفْيَانَ  لَقَدْ   عَزَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى   أَمْرٍ مَا نَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ نُكَلِّمَهُ فِيهِ ، فَالْتَفَتَ إِلَى فَاطِمَةَ  فَقَالَ : يَا بِنْتَ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  هَلْ   لَكِ أَنْ تَأْمُرِي بُنَيَّكِ هَذَا فَيُجِيرَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ  فَيَكُونَ  سَيِّدَ الْعَرَبِ إِلَى آخِرِ الدَّهْرِ ؟ قَالَتْ : وَاللَّهِ  مَا  بَلَغَ بُنَيَّ أَنْ يُجِيرَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ، وَمَا يُجِيرُ عَلَى   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَحَدٌ ، فَقَالَ :   يَا أَبَا الْحَسَنِ    -  إِنِّي أَرَى  الْأُمُورَ قَدِ اشْتَدَّتْ عَلَيَّ فَانْصَحْنِي ، قَالَ :  وَاللَّهِ مَا  أَعْلَمُ شَيْئًا يُغْنِي عَنْكَ ، وَلَكِنَّكَ سَيِّدُ بَنِي كِنَانَةَ ،  فَقُمْ   فَأَجِرْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ، ثُمَّ الْحَقْ بِأَرْضِكَ ، قَالَ أَوَتُرَى   ذَلِكَ مُغْنِيًا عَنِّي شَيْئًا ؟ قَالَ : لَا وَاللَّهِ ، مَا أَظُنُّ ،   وَلَكِنْ لَا أَجِدُ لَكَ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ . 

 فَقَامَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  فِي  الْمَسْجِدِ  فَقَالَ : يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي قَدْ أَجَرْتُ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ ،  ثُمَّ رَكِبَ بَعِيرَهُ فَانْطَلَقَ فَلَمَّا قَدِمَ عَلَى قُرَيْشٍ  قَالُوا : مَا وَرَاءَكَ ؟ قَالَ : جِئْتُ مُحَمَّدًا  فَكَلَّمْتُهُ وَاللَّهِ مَا رَدَّ عَلَيَّ شَيْئًا ثُمَّ جِئْتُ ابْنَ أَبِي قُحَافَةَ ،  فَلَمْ أَجِدْ عِنْدَهُ خَيْرًا ، فَجِئْتُ ابْنَ الْخَطَّابِ  فَوَجَدْتُهُ أَعْدَى الْقَوْمِ ، ثُمَّ أَتَيْتُ  عَلِيَّ بْنَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  فَوَجَدْتُهُ   أَلْيَنَ الْقَوْمِ ، وَقَدْ أَشَارَ عَلَيَّ بِشَيْءٍ صَنَعْتُهُ ،   فَوَاللَّهِ مَا أَدْرِي هَلْ [ يُغْنِينِي ] شَيْئًا أَمْ لَا ؟ قَالُوا :   وَمَاذَا أَمَرَكَ ؟ قَالَ : أَمَرَنِي أَنْ أُجِيرَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ   فَفَعَلْتُ ، قَالُوا : فَهَلْ أَجَازَ ذَلِكَ مُحَمَّدٌ    - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ؟ قَالَ : لَا قَالُوا : وَاللَّهِ إِنْ زَادَ عَلِيٌّ  عَلَى أَنْ لَعِبَ بِكَ ، فَلَا يُغْنِي عَنَّا مَا قُلْتَ ، قَالَ : لَا وَاللَّهِ مَا وَجَدْتُ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ . 

 قَالَ : وَأَمَرَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   النَّاسَ بِالْجَهَازِ ، وَأَمْرَ أَهْلَهُ أَنْ يُجَهِّزُوهُ ، فَدَخَلَ أَبُو بَكْرٍ  عَلَى ابْنَتِهِ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ   اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَهِيَ تُصْلِحُ بَعْضَ جِهَازِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَقَالَ : أَيْ بُنَيَّةُ  أَمَرَكُمْ  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِأَنْ   تُجَهِّزُوهُ ؟ قَالَتْ : نَعَمْ فَتَجَهَّزْ ، قَالَ : فَأَيْنَ   تَرَيْنَهُ يُرِيدُ ؟ قَالَتْ : مَا أَدْرِي . ثُمَّ إِنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ   - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - أَعْلَمُ النَّاسَ أَنَّهُ  سَائِرٌ  إِلَى مَكَّةَ ،  وَأَمَرَهُمْ بِالْجِدِّ وَالتَّهَيُّؤِ ، وَقَالَ : اللَّهُمَّ خُذِ الْعُيُونَ وَالْأَخْبَارَ عَنْ قُرَيْشٍ  حَتَّى [ نَبْغَتَهَا ] فِي بِلَادِهَا ، فَتَجَهَّزَ النَّاسُ .   [ ص: 570 ] 

 وَكَتَبَ  حَاطِبُ بْنُ أَبِي بَلْتَعَةَ  كِتَابًا إِلَى قُرَيْشٍ    [ - وَفِيهِ قِصَّةٌ ] ذَكَرْنَاهَا فِي سُورَةِ الْمُمْتَحِنَةِ - . 

 ثُمَّ اسْتَخْلَفَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى الْمَدِينَةِ  أَبَا رِهْمٍ كُلْثُومَ بْنَ حُصَيْنِ بْنِ خَلَفٍ الْغِفَارِيُّ ،  وَخَرَجَ عَامِدًا إِلَى مَكَّةَ  لِعَشَرٍ   مَضَيْنَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ سَنَةَ ثَمَانٍ ، فَصَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَصَامَ النَّاسُ مَعَهُ ، حَتَّى   إِذَا كَانَ بِالْكَدِيدِ - مَاءٌ بَيْنَ عَسَفَانَ  وَأَمَجَّ    - أَفْطَرَ . 

 ثُمَّ مَضَى حَتَّى نَزَلَ بِمَرِّ الظَّهْرَانِ  فِي عَشَرَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، وَلَمْ يَتَخَلَّفْ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  وَالْأَنْصَارِ  عَنْهُ أَحَدٌ ، فَلَمَّا نَزَلَ بِمَرِّ الظَّهْرَانِ ،  وَقَدْ عَمِيَتِ الْأَخْبَارُ عَنْ قُرَيْشٍ ،  فَلَا   يَأْتِيهِمْ خَبَرٌ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - وَلَا يَدْرُونَ مَا هُوَ فَاعِلٌ ، فَخَرَجَ فِي تِلْكَ   اللَّيْلَةِ :  أَبُو سُفْيَانَ بْنُ حَرْبٍ ،   وَحَكِيمُ بْنُ حِزَامٍ  وَبُدَيْلُ بْنُ وَرْقَاءَ ،  يَتَحَسَّسُونَ الْأَخْبَارَ هَلْ يَجِدُونَ خَبَرًا ؟ وَقَدْ قَالَ  الْعَبَّاسُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ  لَيْلَتَئِذٍ : وَاصَبَاحَ قُرَيْشٍ ،  وَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ [ بَغَتَهَا ] رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي بِلَادِهَا فَدَخَلَ مَكَّةَ  عَنْوَةً إِنَّهَا لَهَلَاكُ قُرَيْشٍ  إِلَى آخِرِ الدَّهْرِ . 

 فَخَرَجَ الْعَبَّاسُ  عَلَى  بَغْلَةِ  رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَقَالَ : أَخْرُجُ إِلَى الْأَرَاكِ لَعَلِّي  أَرَى  حَطَّابًا أَوْ صَاحِبَ لَبَنٍ أَوْ دَاخِلًا يَدْخُلُ مَكَّةَ  فَيُخْبِرُهُمْ   بِمَكَانِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   فَيَأْتُونَهُ فَيَسْتَأْمِنُو  نَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَدْخُلَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ   عَنْوَةً . 

 قَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ  فَخَرَجْتُ وَإِنِّي - وَاللَّهِ - لَأُطَوِّفُ فِي الْأَرَاكِ أَلْتَمِسُ مَا خَرَجْتُ لَهُ إِذْ سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ   وَحَكِيمِ بْنِ حِزَامٍ  وَبَدِيلِ بْنِ وَرْقَاءَ ،  وَقَدْ خَرَجُوا يَتَحَسَّسُونَ الْخَبَرَ ، فَسَمِعْتُ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ  يَقُولُ : وَاللَّهِ مَا رَأَيْتُ كَاللَّيْلَةِ قَطُّ نِيرَانًا ، وَقَالَ بَدِيلٌ    : هَذِهِ وَاللَّهِ نِيرَانُ خُزَاعَةَ    [ حَمَشَتْهَا ] الْحَرْبُ ، فَقَالَ أَبُو سُفْيَانَ    : خُزَاعَةُ  أَلْأَمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَأَذَلُّ فَعَرَفْتُ صَوْتَهُ فَقُلْتُ : يَا أَبَا حَنْظَلَةَ ،  فَعَرَفَ صَوْتِي فَقَالَ : يَا أَبَا الْفَضْلِ ،  فَقُلْتُ : نَعَمْ ، فَقَالَ : مَالَكَ فِدَاكَ أَبِي وَأُمِّي ؟ قُلْتُ : وَيْحَكَ يَا أَبَا سُفْيَانَ  هَذَا   ، وَاللَّهِ ، رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   قَدْ جَاءَ بِمَا لَا قِبَلَ لَكُمْ بِهِ ، بِعَشَرَةِ آلَافٍ مِنَ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ ، قَالَ : وَمَا الْحِيلَةُ ؟ قُلْتُ : وَاللَّهِ لَئِنْ   ظَفِرَ بِكَ لِيَضْرِبَنَّ عُنُقَكَ ، فَارْكَبْ فِي عَجُزِ هَذِهِ   الْبَغْلَةِ حَتَّى آتِيَ بِكَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَسْتَأْمِنُه  ُ فَرَدَفَنِي ، وَرَجَعَ صَاحِبَاهُ   فَخَرَجْتُ أَرْكُضُ بِهِ بَغْلَةَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، كُلَّمَا مَرَرْتُ بِنَارٍ مِنْ نِيرَانِ   الْمُسْلِمِينَ فَنَظَرُوا إِلَيَّ قَالُوا : هَذَا عَمُّ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، حَتَّى مَرَرْتُ بِنَارِ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ ،  فَقَالَ : مَنْ هَذَا ؟ وَقَامَ إِلَيَّ فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَبَا سُفْيَانَ  عَلَى عَجُزِ الدَّابَّةِ ، قَالَ : أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  عَدُوُّ اللَّهِ!   [ ص:  571 ] الْحَمْدُ  لِلَّهِ الَّذِي أَمْكَنَ مِنْكَ بِغَيْرِ عَهْدٍ وَلَا  عَقْدٍ ، ثُمَّ  اشْتَدَّ نَحْوَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  فَرَكَضْتُ الْبَغْلَةَ وَسَبَقْتُهُ بِمَا تَسْبِقُ  الدَّابَّةُ  الْبَطِيئَةُ الرَّجُلَ الْبَطِيءَ ، فَاقْتَحَمْتُ عَنِ  الْبَغْلَةِ  فَدَخَلْتُ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ -  وَدَخَلَ عَلَيْهِ عُمْرُ ،  فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَذَا أَبُو سُفْيَانَ  عَدُوُّ   اللَّهِ قَدْ أَمْكَنَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ بِغَيْرِ عَهْدٍ وَلَا عَقْدٍ ،   فَدَعْنِي فَلْأَضْرِبْ عُنُقَهُ ، فَقُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنِّي   قَدْ أَجَرْتُهُ ، ثُمَّ جَلَسْتُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ فَأَخَذْتُ   بِرَأْسِهِ وَقُلْتُ : وَاللَّهِ لَا يُنَاجِيهِ اللَّيْلَةَ أَحَدٌ دُونِي   ، فَلَمَّا أَكْثَرَ فِيهِ عُمْرُ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ - قُلْتُ : مَهْلًا يَا عُمَرُ ،  فَوَاللَّهِ مَا تَصْنَعُ هَذَا إِلَّا أَنَّهُ رَجُلٌ مِنْ بَنِي عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ ،  وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ بَنِي عَدِيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  مَا قُلْتَ هَذَا . قَالَ : مَهْلًا يَا عَبَّاسُ ،  فَوَاللَّهِ لَإِسْلَامُكَ يَوْمَ أَسْلَمْتَ كَانَ أَحَبَّ إِلَيَّ مِنْ إِسْلَامِ الْخَطَّابِ  لَوْ   أَسْلَمَ ، [ وَذَلِكَ لِأَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ إِسْلَامَكَ كَانَ  أَحَبَّ  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  مِنْ  إِسْلَامِ الْخَطَّابِ  لَوْ أَسْلَمَ ] ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " اذْهَبْ بِهِ يَا عَبَّاسُ  إِلَى   رَحْلِكَ ، فَإِذَا أَصْبَحْتَ فَأْتِنِي بِهِ " ، قَالَ : فَذَهَبْتُ   إِلَى رَحْلِي فَبَاتَ عِنْدِي ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ غَدَوْتُ بِهِ إِلَى   رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَلَمَّا رَآهُ   قَالَ : " وَيْحَكَ يَا أَبَا سُفْيَانَ     [  أَلَمْ يَأْنِ ] لَكَ أَنْ تَعْلَمَ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ ؟ "   قَالَ : بِأَبِي أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي ، مَا أَحْلَمَكَ وَأَكْرَمَكَ   وَأَوْصَلَكَ ! وَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ ظَنَنْتُ أَنْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَ اللَّهِ   إِلَهٌ غَيْرُهُ فَقَدْ أَغْنَى عَنِّي شَيْئًا بَعْدُ ، قَالَ : وَيْحَكَ   يَا أَبَا سُفْيَانَ  أَلَمْ  يَأْنِ لَكَ  أَنْ تَعْلَمَ أَنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : بِأَبِي  أَنْتَ وَأُمِّي  وَمَا أَحْلَمَكَ وَأَكْرَمَكَ وَأَوْصَلَكَ! أَمَّا  هَذِهِ فَإِنَّ فِي  النَّفْسِ مِنْهَا [ حَتَّى الْآنَ ] شَيْئًا ، قَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ    : قُلْتُ لَهُ : وَيَحَكَ ! أَسْلِمْ وَاشْهَدْ أَنْ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا  رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ، قَبْلَ أَنْ يُضْرَبَ عُنُقُكَ ، قَالَ : فَشَهِدَ شَهَادَةَ الْحَقِّ وَأَسْلَمَ ، قَالَ الْعَبَّاسُ    : قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ أَبَا سُفْيَانَ  رَجُلٌ يُحِبُّ هَذَا الْفَخْرَ ، فَاجْعَلْ لَهُ شَيْئًا ، قَالَ : نَعَمْ ، مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ  فَهُوَ   آمِنٌ ، وَمَنْ أَغْلَقَ عَلَيْهِ بَابَهُ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، وَمِنْ دَخَلَ   الْمَسْجِدَ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، فَلَمَّا ذَهَبَ لِيَنْصَرِفَ قَالَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : يَا عَبَّاسُ  احْبِسْهُ   ، بِمَضِيقِ الْوَادِي عِنْدَ خَطْمِ الْجَبَلِ حَتَّى تَمُرَّ بِهِ   جُنُودُ اللَّهِ فَيَرَاهَا ، قَالَ : فَخَرَجْتُ بِهِ حَتَّى حَبَسْتُهُ   حَيْثُ أَمَرَنِي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (443)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ المسد
مكية
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 5



 قَالَ : وَمَرَّتْ بِهِ الْقَبَائِلُ عَلَى رَايَاتِهَا ، كُلَّمَا مَرَّتْ قَبِيلَةٌ قَالَ : مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ يَا عَبَّاسُ ؟  قَالَ : أَقُولُ : سُلَيْمٌ ،  قَالَ يَقُولُ : مَالِي وَلِسُلَيْمٍ ،  ثُمَّ تَمُرُّ الْقَبِيلَةُ فَيَقُولُ : مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ ؟ فَأَقُولُ : مُزَيْنَةُ ،  فَيَقُولُ : مَالِي وَلِمُزَيَّنَةَ ،  حَتَّى   نَفِذَتِ الْقَبَائِلُ لَا تَمُرُّ قَبِيلَةٌ إِلَّا سَأَلَنِي عَنْهَا ،   فَإِذَا أَخْبَرْتُهُ يَقُولُ : مَالِي وَلِبَنِي فُلَانٍ حَتَّى مَرَّ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الْخَضْرَاءِ ،   كَتِيبَةِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ، فِيهَا الْمُهَاجِرُونَ  وَالْأَنْصَارُ ،  لَا يُرَى مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا الْحَدَقُ مِنَ الْحَدِيدِ ، قَالَ : سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ مَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ يَا عَبَّاسُ ؟  قُلْتُ : هَذَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فِي الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  وَالْأَنْصَارِ ،   [ ص:  572 ] فَقَالَ  : وَاللَّهِ مَا لِأَحَدٍ بِهَؤُلَاءِ مِنْ قِبَلٍ وَلَا  طَاقَةٍ ،  وَاللَّهِ يَا أَبَا الْفَضْلِ لَقَدْ أَصْبَحَ مُلْكُ ابْنِ  أَخِيكَ  عَظِيمًا ، فَقَالَ : وَيْحَكَ! إِنَّهَا النُّبُوَّةُ ، قَالَ :  نَعَمْ  إِذًا . 

 فَقُلْتُ : الْحَقِ الْآنَ بِقَوْمِكَ فَحَذِّرْهُمْ ، فَخَرَجَ سَرِيعًا حَتَّى أَتَى مَكَّةَ  فَصَرَخَ فِي الْمَسْجِدِ بِأَعْلَى صَوْتِهِ : يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ ،  هَذَا مُحَمَّدٌ  قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ فِيمَا لَا قِبَلَ لَكُمْ بِهِ ، قَالُوا : فَمَهْ ؟ قَالَ : مَنْ دَخَلَ دَارَ أَبِي سُفْيَانَ  فَهُوَ   آمِنٌ ، قَالُوا : وَيْحَكَ وَمَا تُغْنِي عَنَّا دَارُكَ ؟ قَالَ :   وَمَنْ دَخَلَ الْمَسْجِدَ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، وَمَنْ أَغْلَقَ عَلَيْهِ   بَابَهُ فَهُوَ آمِنٌ ، فَتَفَرَّقَ النَّاسُ إِلَى دُورِهِمْ وَإِلَى   الْمَسْجِدِ . 

 قَالَ : وَجَاءَ حَكِيمُ بْنُ حِزَامٍ  وَبُدَيْلُ بْنُ وَرْقَاءَ  إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِمَرِّ الظَّهْرَانِ  فَأَسْلَمَا   وَبَايَعَاهُ ، فَلَمَّا بَايَعَاهُ بَعَثَهُمَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -  صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى قُرَيْشٍ  يَدْعُوَانِهِمْ إِلَى الْإِسْلَامِ . 

 وَلَمَّا خَرَجَ حَكِيمُ بْنُ حِزَامٍ  وَبَدِيلُ بْنُ وَرْقَاءَ  مِنْ عِنْدِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَامِدِينَ إِلَى مَكَّةَ  بَعَثَ فِي إِثْرِهِمَا الزُّبَيْرَ  وَأَعْطَاهُ رَايَتَهُ وَأَمَّرَهُ عَلَى خَيْلِ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  وَالْأَنْصَارِ ،  وَأَمَرَهُ أَنْ يَرْكِزَ رَايَتَهُ بِأَعْلَى مَكَّةَ  بِالْحُجُونِ ،  وَقَالَ   : لَا تَبْرَحْ حَيْثُ أَمَرْتُكَ أَنْ تَرْكِزَ رَايَتِي حَتَّى آتِيَكَ  ،  وَمِنْ ثَمَّ دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ  - مَكَّةَ  وَضُرِبَتْ هُنَاكَ قُبَّتُهُ ، وَأَمَرَ خَالِدَ بْنَ الْوَلِيدِ  فِيمَنْ أَسْلَمَ مِنْ قُضَاعَةَ  وَبَنِي سُلَيْمٍ  أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مِنْ أَسْفَلَ مَكَّةَ  وَبِهَا بَنُو بَكْرٍ  قَدِ اسْتَنْفَرَتْهُ  مْ قُرَيْشٌ  وَبَنُو الْحَارِثِ بْنِ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ  وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْأَحَابِيشِ ،  أَمَرَتْهُمْ قُرَيْشٌ  أَنْ يَكُونُوا بِأَسْفَلَ مَكَّةَ ،  وَإِنَّ صَفْوَانَ بْنَ أُمَيَّةَ   وَعِكْرِمَةَ بْنَ أَبِي جَهْلٍ   وَسُهَيْلَ بْنَ عَمْرٍو ،  وَكَانُوا قَدْ جَمَعُوا أُنَاسًا بِالْخَنْدَمَةِ  لِيُقَاتِلُوا ، وَقَالَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - لِخَالِدٍ  وَالزُّبَيْرِ  حِينَ بَعَثَهُمَا : لَا تُقَاتِلَا إِلَّا مَنْ قَاتَلَكُمْ ، وَأَمَرَ سَعْدَ بْنَ عُبَادَةَ  أَنْ يَدْخُلَ فِي بَعْضِ النَّاسِ مِنْ كُدًي ،  فَقَالَ سَعْدٌ  حِينَ تَوَجَّهَ دَاخِلًا الْيَوْمُ يَوْمُ الْمَلْحَمَةِ ، الْيَوْمُ تُسْتَحَلُّ الْحُرْمَةُ ، فَسَمِعَهَا رَجُلٌ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ  فَقَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، اسْمَعْ مَا قَالَ سَعْدُ بْنُ عُبَادَةَ ،  وَمَا نَأْمَنُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ فِي قُرَيْشٍ  صَوْلَةٌ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -  لِعَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ    : أَدْرِكْهُ فَخُذِ الرَّايَةَ مِنْهُ ، فَكُنْ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدْخُلُ بِهَا ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ بِأَعْلَى مَكَّةَ  مِنْ قِبَلِ الزُّبَيْرِ  قِتَالٌ ، وَأَمَّا خَالِدُ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ  فَقَدِمَ عَلَى قُرَيْشٍ  وَبَنِي بَكْرٍ  وَالْأَحَابِيشِ  بِأَسْفَلِ مَكَّةَ ،  فَقَاتَلَهُمْ فَهَزَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ ، وَلَمْ يَكُنْ بِمَكَّةَ  قِتَالٌ غَيْرُ ذَلِكَ . 

 وَقُتِلَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَرِيبٌ مِنِ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ أَوْ ثَلَاثَةَ   عَشَرَ ، وَلَمْ يُقْتَلْ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ مِنْ جُهَيْنَةَ  يُقَالُ لَهُ : سَلَمَةُ بْنُ الْمَيْلَاءِ ،  مِنْ خَيْلِ خَالِدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ ،  وَرَجُلَانِ يُقَالُ لَهُمَا : كُرْزُ بْنُ جَابِرٍ    [ وَخُنَيْسُ ] بْنُ خَالِدٍ ،  كَانَا فِي خَيْلِ خَالِدِ بْنِ الْوَلِيدِ ،  فَشَذَّا عَنْهُ وَسَلَكَا طَرِيقًا غَيْرَ طَرِيقِهِ ، فَقُتِلَا جَمِيعًا .   [ ص: 573 ] 

 وَكَانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَدْ   عَهِدَ إِلَى أُمَرَائِهِ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ حِينَ أَمَرَهُمْ أَنْ   يَدْخُلُوا مَكَّةَ  أَنْ  لَا يُقَاتِلُوا  أَحَدًا إِلَّا مَنْ قَاتَلَهُمْ ، إِلَّا [ أَنَّهُ قَدْ  عَهِدَ ] فِي  نَفَرٍ سَمَّاهُمْ أَمَرَ بِقَتْلِهِمْ ، وَإِنْ وُجِدُوا  تَحْتَ  أَسْتَارِ الْكَعْبَةِ . مِنْهُمْ :  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ سَعْدِ بْنِ أَبِي سَرْحٍ ،  وَإِنَّمَا أَمَرَ بِقَتْلِهِ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ قَدْ أَسْلَمَ فَارْتَدَّ مُشْرِكًا ، فَفَرَّ إِلَى عُثْمَانَ ،  وَكَانَ   أَخَاهُ مِنَ الرَّضَاعَةِ ، فَغَيَّبَهُ حَتَّى أَتَى بِهِ [ رَسُولَ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بَعْدَ أَنِ اطْمَأَنَّ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ ،   فَاسْتَأْمَنَ لَهُ . 

وَعَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ خَطَلٍ ،  كَانَ رَجُلًا مِنْ بَنِي تَمِيمِ بْنِ غَالِبٍ      ] ، وَإِنَّمَا أَمَرَ بِقَتْلِهِ لِأَنَّهُ كَانَ مُسْلِمًا فَبَعَثَهُ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مُصَدِّقًا ،   وَكَانَ لَهُ مَوْلًى يَخْدِمُهُ وَكَانَ مُسْلِمًا ، فَنَزَلَ مَنْزِلًا   وَأَمَرَ الْمَوْلَى أَنْ يَذْبَحَ لَهُ تَيْسًا وَيَصْنَعَ لَهُ طَعَامًا   وَنَامَ فَاسْتَيْقَظَ وَلَمْ يَصْنَعْ لَهُ شَيْئًا فَعَدَا عَلَيْهِ   فَقَتَلَهُ ، ثُمَّ ارْتَدَّ مُشْرِكًا ، وَكَانَتْ لَهُ قَيْنَتَانِ   تُغَنِّيَانِ بِهِجَاءِ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَأَمَرَ بِقَتْلِهِمَا مَعَهُ . 

وَالْحُوَيْرثُ ، بْنُ [ نُقَيْذِ ] بْنِ وَهْبٍ ،  كَانَ مِمَّنْ يُؤْذِيهِ بِمَكَّةَ    . 

ومِقْيَسُ بْنُ صَبَابَةَ ،  وَإِنَّمَا أَمَرَ بِقَتْلِهِ ، لِقَتْلِهِ الْأَنْصَارِيَّ الَّذِي قَتَلَ أَخَاهُ خَطَئًا وَرُجُوعِهِ إِلَى قُرَيْشٍ  مُرْتَدًّا . 

وَسَارَّةُ ;  مَوْلَاةٌ كَانَتْ لِبَعْضِ بَنِي الْمُطَّلِبِ كَانَتْ مِمَّنْ يُؤْذِيهِ بِمَكَّةَ    . 

 وَعِكْرِمَةُ بْنُ أَبِي جَهْلٍ ،  فَأَمَّا عِكْرِمَةُ  فَهَرَبَ إِلَى الْيَمَنِ ،  وَأَسْلَمَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ أُمُّ حَكِيمٍ بِنْتُ الْحَارِثِ بْنِ هِشَامٍ ،  فَاسْتَأْمَنَتْ   لَهُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَمَّنَهُ  ،  فَخَرَجَتْ فِي طَلَبِهِ حَتَّى أَتَتْ بِهِ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَأَسْلَمَ . 

 وَأُمًّا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ خَطَلٍ ،  فَقَتَلَهُ سَعْدُ بْنُ حُرَيْثٍ الْمَخْزُومِيُّ   وَأَبُو بَرْزَةَ الْأَسْلَمِيُّ ،  اشْتَرَكَا فِي دَمِهِ ، وَأَمَّا مِقْيَسُ بْنُ صَبَابَةَ ،  فَقَتَلَهُ تُمَيْلَةُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ ،  رَجُلٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ ، وَأَمَّا قَيْنَتَا ابْنِ خَطَلٍ ;  فَقُتِلَتْ   إِحْدَاهُمَا وَهَرَبَتِ الْأُخْرَى حَتَّى اُسْتُؤْمِنَ لَهَا رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَأَمَّنَهَا ، وَأَمَّا سَارَّةُ  فَتَغَيَّبَتْ   حَتَّى اُسْتُؤْمِنَ لَهَا فَأَمَّنَهَا ، فَعَاشَتْ حَتَّى أَوَطَأَهَا   رَجُلٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَرَسًا لَهُ فِي زَمَنِ  عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  بِالْأَبْطَحِ فَقَتَلَهَا ، وَأَمَّا الْحُوَيْرِثُ بْنُ نُقَيْذٍ ،  فَقَتَلَهُ  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ    . 

 فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - مَكَّةَ  وَقَفَ قَائِمًا عَلَى بَابِ الْكَعْبَةِ  وَقَالَ   : لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ ، صَدَقَ وَعْدَهُ ، وَنَصَرَ   عَبْدَهُ ، وَهَزَمَ الْأَحْزَابَ وَحْدَهُ ، أَلَا إِنَّ كُلَّ مَأْثَرَةٍ   أَوْ دَمٍ أَوْ مَالٍ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ   [ ص: 574 ] يُدْعَى فَهُوَ تَحْتَ قَدَمَيَّ هَاتَيْنِ ، إِلَّا سَدَانَةَ الْبَيْتِ وَسِقَايَةَ الْحَاجِّ ، يَا مَعْشَرَ قُرَيْشٍ ،  إِنَّ   اللَّهَ قَدْ أَذْهَبَ عَنْكُمْ نَخْوَةَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ وَتَعَظُّمَهَا   بِالْآبَاءِ ، النَّاسُ مِنْ آدَمَ وَآدَمُ خُلِقَ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ، ثُمَّ   تَلَا " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى    " ( الْحُجُرَاتِ - 13 ) الْآيَةَ ، يَا أَهْلَ مَكَّةَ ،  مَاذَا   تَرَوْنَ أَنِّي فَاعِلٌ بِكُمْ ؟ قَالُوا : خَيْرًا ، أَخٌ كَرِيمٌ   وَابْنُ أَخٍ كَرِيمٍ ، قَالَ : اذْهَبُوا فَأَنْتُمُ الطُّلَقَاءُ   فَأَعْتَقَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ،   وَقَدْ كَانَ اللَّهُ أَمْكَنَهُ مِنْ رِقَابِهِمْ عَنْوَةً ، فَلِذَلِكَ سُمِّيَ أَهْلُ مَكَّةَ   الطُّلَقَاءَ . 

 ثُمَّ اجْتَمَعَ النَّاسُ لِلْبَيْعَةِ   ; فَجَلَسَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَلَى الصَّفَا ،   وَعُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ  أَسْفَلَ   مِنْهُ يَأْخُذُ عَلَى النَّاسِ ، فَبَايَعُوهُ عَلَى السَّمْعِ   وَالطَّاعَةِ فِيمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا ، فَلَمَّا فَرَغَ مِنْ بَيْعَةِ   الرِّجَالِ بَايَعَ النِّسَاءَ . 

 قَالَ عُرْوَةُ بْنُ الزُّبَيْرِ    : خَرَجَ صَفْوَانُ بْنُ أُمَيَّةَ  يُرِيدُ جَدَّةَ  لِيَرْكَبَ مِنْهَا إِلَى الْيَمَنِ ،  فَقَالَ عُمَيْرُ بْنُ وَهْبٍ الْجُمَحِيُّ    : يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ إِنَّ صَفْوَانَ بْنَ أُمَيَّةَ  سَيِّدُ   قَوْمِي ، وَقَدْ خَرَجَ هَارِبًا مِنْكَ لِيَقْذِفَ نَفْسَهُ فِي   الْبَحْرِ ، فَأَمِّنْهُ ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : هُوَ آمِنٌ ، قَالَ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ   أَعْطِنِي شَيْئًا يُعْرَفُ بِهِ أَمَانُكَ ، فَأَعْطَاهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ -   صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عِمَامَتَهُ الَّتِي دَخَلَ بِهَا مَكَّةَ ،  فَخَرَجَ بِهَا عُمَيْرٌ  حَتَّى أَدْرَكَهُ بِجَدَّةَ  وَهُوَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَرْكَبَ الْبَحْرَ فَقَالَ : يَا صَفْوَانُ  فِدَاكَ   أَبِي وَأُمِّي أُذَكِّرُكَ اللَّهَ فِي نَفْسِكَ أَنْ تُهْلِكَهَا ،   فَهَذَا أَمَانُ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   قَدْ جِئْتُكَ بِهِ ، فَقَالَ : وَيْلَكَ اُغْرُبْ عَنِّي فَلَا   تُكَلِّمْنِي ، قَالَ : أَيْ صَفْوَانُ  فِدَاكَ   أَبِي وَأُمِّي ، أَفْضَلُ النَّاسِ وَأَبَرُّ النَّاسِ ، وَأَحْلَمُ   النَّاسِ ، وَخَيْرُ النَّاسِ ، ابْنُ عَمِّكَ عِزُّهُ عِزُّكَ وَشَرَفُهُ   شَرَفُكَ وَمُلْكُهُ مُلْكُكَ . قَالَ : إِنِّي أَخَافُهُ عَلَى نَفْسِي ،   قَالَ : هُوَ أَحْلَمُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَأَكْرَمُ ، فَرَجَعَ بِهِ مَعَهُ   حَتَّى وَقَفَ بِهِ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - ، فَقَالَ صَفْوَانُ     : إِنَّ  هَذَا يَزْعُمُ أَنَّكَ أَمَّنْتَنِي ؟ قَالَ : صَدَقَ ، قَالَ   فَاجْعَلْنِي فِي أَمْرِي بِالْخِيَارِ شَهْرَيْنِ ، قَالَ : أَنْتَ فِيهِ   بِالْخِيَارِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ . 

 قَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ    : وَكَانَ جَمِيعُ مَنْ شَهِدَ فَتْحَ مَكَّةَ  مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ عَشَرَةَ آلَافٍ ، وَكَانَ فَتْحُ مَكَّةَ  لِعَشْرِ لَيَالٍ بَقِينَ مِنْ رَمَضَانَ سَنَةَ ثَمَانٍ ، وَأَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِمَكَّةَ  بَعْدَ فَتْحِهَا خَمْسَ عَشْرَةَ لَيْلَةً [ يَقْصُرُ ] الصَّلَاةَ . 

 ثُمَّ خَرَجَ إِلَى هَوَازِنَ  وَثَقِيفٍ ،  قَدْ نَزَلُوا حُنَيْنًا    . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو نُعَيْمٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا شَيْبَانُ  عَنْ  يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ  عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ ،   [ ص: 575 ] أَنَّ خُزَاعَةَ  قَتَلُوا رَجُلًا . . . " وَقَالَ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  قَالَ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ رَجَاءٍ    : حَدَّثَنَا حَرْبٌ  عَنْ يَحْيَى ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو سَلَمَةَ    " حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ    : أَنَّهُ عَامَ فَتْحِ مَكَّةَ  قَتَلَتْ خُزَاعَةُ  رَجُلًا مِنْ بَنِي لَيْثٍ  بِقَتِيلٍ   لَهُمْ فِي الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ ، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَبَسَ عَنْ مَكَّةَ  الْفِيلَ   وَسَلَّطَ عَلَيْهِمْ رَسُولَهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ . أَلَا وَإِنَّهَا  لَمْ  تَحِلَّ لِأَحَدٍ قَبَلِي ، وَلَا تَحِلُّ لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي ،  أَلَا  وَإِنَّهَا أُحِلَّتْ لِي سَاعَةً مِنْ نَهَارٍ ، أَلَا وَإِنَّهَا   سَاعَتِي هَذِهِ ، حَرَامٌ لَا يُخْتَلَى شَوْكُهَا وَلَا يُعْضَدُ   شَجَرُهَا ، وَلَا يَلْتَقِطُ سَاقِطَتَهَا إِلَّا مُنْشِدٌ ، وَمَنْ   قُتِلَ لَهُ قَتِيلٌ فَهُوَ بِخَيْرِ النَّظَرِ إِمَّا يُؤَدَّى وَإِمَّا   أَنْ يُقَادَ فَقَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْيَمَنِ  يُقَالُ لَهُ أَبُو شَاهٍ  فَقَالَ : اكْتُبْ لِي يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : اكْتُبُوا لِأَبِي شَاهٍ  ثُمَّ قَامَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ قُرَيْشٍ  فَقَالَ   : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْإِذْخِرَ فَإِنَّا نَجْعَلُهُ فِي   بُيُوتِنَا وَقُبُورِنَا ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ   عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : " إِلَّا الْإِذْخِرَ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ ،  عَنْ أَبِي النَّضِرِ - مَوْلَى عُمَرَ بْنِ عَبِيدِ اللَّهِ    - أَنَّ أَبَا مُرَّةَ  مَوْلَى  أُمِّ هَانِئٍ بِنْتِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  أَخْبَرَهُ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  أُمَّ هَانِئٍ بِنْتَ أَبِي طَالِبٍ  تَقُولُ : ذَهَبْتُ إِلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - عَامَ الْفَتْحِ ، فَوَجَدْتُهُ يَغْتَسِلُ ، وَفَاطِمَةُ  ابْنَتُهُ تَسْتُرُهُ بِثَوْبٍ ، قَالَتْ : فَسَلَّمْتُ ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ هَذِهِ ؟ فَقُلْتُ : أَنَا  أُمُّ هَانِئٍ بِنْتُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ،  قَالَ : مَرْحَبًا  بِأُمِّ هَانِئٍ ،  فَلَمَّا   فَرَغَ مِنْ غُسْلِهِ قَامَ فَصَلَّى ثَمَانِيَ رَكَعَاتٍ مُلْتَحِفًا  فِي  ثَوْبٍ وَاحِدٍ ، ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : يَا رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ ،  زَعَمَ ابْنُ أُمِّي ،  عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَبِي طَالِبٍ ،  أَنَّهُ   قَاتِلٌ رَجُلًا أَجَرْتُهُ ، فُلَانُ بْنُ هُبَيْرَةَ ، فَقَالَ رَسُولُ   اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : قَدْ أَجَرْنَا مَنْ   أَجَرْتِ يَا أُمَّ هَانِئٍ ،  وَذَلِكَ ضُحًى   . 

 قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( إِذَا جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ    ) إِذَا جَاءَكَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  عَلَى مَنْ عَادَاكَ وَهُمْ قُرَيْشٌ ،    ( وَالْفَتْحُ    ) فَتْحُ مَكَّةَ    .
( ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا    ) زمرا وأرسالا القبيلة بأسرها ، والقوم بأجمعهم من غير قتال .   [ ص: 576 ] 

قال الحسن    : لما فتح الله - عز وجل - مكة  على رسوله قالت العرب بعضها لبعض : إذا ظفر محمد  بأهل   الحرم - وقد كان الله أجارهم من أصحاب الفيل - فليس لكم به يدان ، فكانوا   يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا بعد أن كانوا يدخلون واحدا واحدا ، واثنين  اثنين  . 

وقال عكرمة  ومقاتل    : أراد بالناس أهل اليمن   : 

 أخبرنا أبو عبد الله محمد بن الفضل الخرقي  أخبرنا أبو الحسن علي بن عبد الله الطيسفوني  أخبرنا عبد الله بن عمر الجوهري  حدثنا أحمد بن الكشميهني  حدثنا علي بن حجر  حدثنا إسماعيل بن جعفر  حدثنا محمد بن عمرو بن علقمة  عن أبي سلمة  عن  أبي هريرة  أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال :   " أتاكم أهل اليمن هم أضعف قلوبا وأرق أفئدة الإيمان والحكمة يمانية "   .
( فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا    ) فإنك حينئذ لاحق به . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثنا أبو النعمان ،  حدثنا أبو عوانة  عن أبي بشر ،  عن سعيد بن جبير  عن ابن عباس  قال : كان عمر  يدخلني   مع أشياخ بدر قال بعضهم : لم تدخل هذا الفتى معنا ولنا أبناء مثله ؟ فقال  :  إنه ممن قد علمتم ، قال : فدعاهم ذات يوم ودعاني معهم ، قال : وما  رأيته  دعاني يومئذ إلا ليريهم مني ، فقال : ما تقولون في قوله : " إذا جاء  نصر  الله والفتح " حتى ختم السورة ؟ فقال بعضهم : أمرنا أن نحمد الله  ونستغفره  إذا جاء نصرنا وفتح علينا ، وقال بعضهم : لا ندري ، ولم يقل  بعضهم شيئا ،  فقال لي : يا ابن عباس  أكذلك تقول ؟ قلت : لا قال : فما تقول ؟ قلت : هو أجل رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أعلمه به ، " إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح " فتح مكة ،  فذلك علامة أجلك " فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا " ، فقال عمر    : ما أعلم منها إلا ما تعلم   . 

 أخبرنا عبد الواحد بن أحمد المليحي ،  أخبرنا أحمد بن عبد الله النعيمي ،  أخبرنا محمد بن يوسف ،  حدثنا  محمد بن إسماعيل ،  حدثني  عثمان بن أبي شيبة ،  حدثنا جرير  عن منصور  عن أبي الضحى  عن مسروق ،  عن عائشة  رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت : كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يكثر أن يقول في ركوعه وسجوده : " سبحانك اللهم ربنا وبحمدك ، اللهم اغفر لي " يتأول القرآن   .   [ ص: 577 ] 

 أخبرنا إسماعيل بن عبد القاهر ،  أخبرنا عبد الغافر بن محمد بن عيسى الجلودي ،  حدثنا إبراهيم بن محمد بن سفيان ،  حدثنا مسلم بن الحجاج ،  حدثنا  محمد بن المثنى ،  حدثني عبد الأعلى ،  حدثنا داود عن عامر ،  عن مسروق ،  عن عائشة ;  قالت : كان   رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - يكثر من قول : " سبحان الله وبحمده   أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه " ، [ قالت : فقلت : يا رسول الله ، أراك تكثر من   قول : " سبحان الله وبحمده ، أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ؟ فقال : أخبرني ربي   أني سأرى علامة في أمتي ، فإذا رأيتها أكثر من قول : سبحان الله وبحمده ،   أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه ، فقد رأيتها : " إذا جاء نصر الله والفتح " .   فالفتح : فتح مكة ،    " ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره إنه كان توابا " . " ] 

قال ابن عباس    : لما نزلت هذه السورة علم النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أنه نعيت إليه نفسه   . 

قال الحسن    : أعلم أنه قد اقترب أجله فأمر بالتسبيح والتوبة ، ليختم له بالزيادة في العمل الصالح   . 

قال قتادة  ومقاتل    : عاش النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - بعد نزول هذه السورة سنتين .
سُورَةُ الْمَسَدِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ    ) أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْحِيرِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ حَمَّادٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ ،  عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ مُرَّةَ ،  عَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  قَالَ : صَعِدَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ذَاتَ يَوْمٍ   عَلَى الصَّفَا فَقَالَ : يَا صَبَاحَاهُ ، قَالَ : فَاجْتَمَعَتْ إِلَيْهِ   قُرَيْشٌ ،  فَقَالُوا  لَهُ : مَالَكَ ؟  قَالَ : أَرَأَيْتُمْ لَوْ أَخْبَرْتُكُمْ أَنَّ  مُصَبِّحَكُمْ أَوْ  مُمَسِّيَكُمْ أَمَا كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونِي ؟ قَالُوا :  بَلَى ، قَالَ :  فَإِنِّي نَذِيرٌ لَكُمْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ ،  فَقَالَ أَبُو لَهَبٍ      : تَبًّا لَكَ ، أَلِهَذَا دَعَوْتَنَا جَمِيعًا ؟ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ -   عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : " تَبَّتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ " إِلَى آخِرِهَا . 

 قَوْلُهُ : ( تَبَّتْ    ) أَيْ : خَابَتْ وَخَسِرَتْ يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ ،      [ أَيْ هُوَ ] ، أَخْبَرَ عَنْ يَدَيْهِ ، وَالْمُرَادُ بِهِ نَفْسُهُ   عَلَى عَادَةِ الْعَرَبِ فِي التَّعْبِيرِ بِبَعْضِ الشَّيْءِ عَنْ كُلِّهِ   . 

 وَقِيلَ : " الْيَدُ " صِلَةٌ ، كَمَا يُقَالُ : يَدُ الدَّهْرِ وَيَدُ الرَّزَايَا وَالْبَلَايَا . 

 وَقِيلَ : الْمُرَادُ بِهَا مَالُهُ وَمُلْكُهُ ، يُقَالُ : فَلَانٌ   قَلِيلُ ذَاتِ الْيَدِ ، يَعْنُونَ بِهِ الْمَالَ ، وَ " التَّبَابُ " :   الْخَسَارُ وَالْهَلَاكُ . 

وَأَبُو لَهَبٍ    : هُوَ ابْنُ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ عَمُّ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - وَاسْمُهُ عَبْدُ الْعُزَّى    . قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : كُنِّيَ بِأَبِي لَهَبٍ  لِحُسْنِهِ وَإِشْرَاقِ وَجْهِهِ .   [ ص: 582 ] 

 وَقَرَأَ ابْنُ كَثِيرٍ    " أَبِي لَهْبٍ      " سَاكِنَةَ الْهَاءِ ، وَهِيَ مِثْلُ : نَهْرٍ وَنَهَرٍ . وَاتَّفَقُوا   فِي " ذَاتَ لَهَبٍ " أَنَّهَا مَفْتُوحَةُ الْهَاءِ لِوِفَاقِ   الْفَوَاصِلِ . 

 ( وَتَبَّ    ) أَبُو لَهَبٍ ،  وَقَرَأَ   عَبْدُ اللَّهِ : وَقَدْ تَبَّ . قَالَ الْفَرَّاءُ : الْأَوَّلُ دُعَاءٌ  ،  وَالثَّانِي خَبَرٌ ، كَمَا يُقَالُ : أَهْلَكَهُ اللَّهُ ، وَقَدْ  فَعَلَ  .
( ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب    ( 2 ) سيصلى نارا ذات لهب    ( 3 ) وامرأته حمالة الحطب    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب    ) قال ابن مسعود    : لما دعا رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أقرباءه إلى الله - عز وجل - قال أبو لهب    : إن كان ما يقول ابن أخي حقا فإني أفتدي نفسي ومالي وولدي ، فأنزل الله تعالى : 

 ( ما أغنى عنه ماله     ) أي ما يغني ، وقيل :  أي شيء يغني عنه ماله ، أي : ما يدفع عنه عذاب  الله ما جمع من المال ،  وكان صاحب مواش ( وما كسب ) قيل : يعني ولده ، لأن  ولد الإنسان من كسبه  كما جاء في الحديث : " أطيب ما يأكل أحدكم من كسبه ، وإن ولده من كسبه   " . ثم أوعده بالنار فقال : ( سيصلى نارا ذات لهب    ) أي نارا تلتهب عليه . ( وامرأته ) أم جميل بنت حرب بن أمية  أخت أبي سفيان    ( حمالة الحطب    ) قال ابن زيد  والضحاك    : كانت تحمل الشوك والعضاة فتطرحه في طريق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وأصحابه لتعقرهم ، وهي رواية عطية  عن ابن عباس    . 

وقال قتادة ،  ومجاهد ،   والسدي    : كانت تمشي بالنميمة وتنقل الحديث فتلقي العداوة بين الناس ،   [ ص: 583 ] وتوقد نارها كما توقد النار [ بالحطب ] . يقال : فلان يحطب على فلان ، إذا كان يغري به   . 

وقال سعيد بن جبير    : حمالة الخطايا ، دليله : قوله : " وهم يحملون أوزارهم على ظهورهم "   ( الأنعام - 31 ) . 

 قرأ عاصم    " حمالة " بالنصب على الذم ، كقوله : " ملعونين " . 

 وقرأ . الآخرون بالرفع ، وله وجهان : أحدهما سيصلى نارا هو وامرأته حمالة الحطب . والثاني : وامرأته حمالة الحطب في النار أيضا .
( في جيدها حبل من مسد    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( في جيدها    ) في عنقها ، وجمعه أجياد ، ( حبل من مسد    ) واختلفوا فيه ، قال ابن عباس ،   وعروة بن الزبير      : سلسلة من حديد ذرعها سبعون ذراعا ، تدخل في فيها وتخرج من دبرها ،   ويكون سائرها في عنقها ، وأصله من " المسد " وهو الفتل ، و " المسد " ما   فتل وأحكم من أي شيء كان ، يعني : السلسلة التي في عنقها ففتلت من الحديد   فتلا محكما   . 

وروى الأعمش  عن مجاهد    : " من مسد " أي من حديد ، والمسد : الحديدة التي تكون في البكرة ، يقال لها المحور   . 

وقال الشعبي  ومقاتل    : من ليف   . قال الضحاك  وغيره   : في الدنيا من ليف ، وفي الآخرة من نار . وذلك الليف هو الحبل الذي كانت   تحتطب به ، فبينما هي ذات يوم حاملة حزمة فأعيت فقعدت على حجر تستريح   فأتاها ملك فجذبها من خلفها فأهلكها   . 

قال ابن زيد    : حبل من شجر ينبت باليمن  يقال له مسد   . 

قال قتادة    : قلادة من ودع وقال الحسن    : كانت خرزات في عنقها [ فاخرة ] وقال  سعيد بن المسيب    : كانت لها قلادة في عنقها فاخرة ، فقالت : لأنفقنها في عداوة محمد    - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (444)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ الْإِخْلَاصِ 
مَكِّيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية 4


سُورَةُ الْإِخْلَاصِ 

 مَكِّيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ    ( 1 ) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ    ( 2 ) ) 

 ( قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ    ) رَوَى أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ  عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  أَنَّ   الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَالُوا لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - : انْسُبْ لَنَا رَبَّكَ ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ   السُّورَةَ   . 

 وَرَوَى أَبُو ظَبْيَانِ ،   وَأَبُو صَالِحٍ ،  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : أَنَّ عَامِرَ بْنَ الطُّفَيْلِ  وَأَرْبَدَ بْنَ رَبِيعَةَ  أَتَيَا النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ عَامِرٌ    : إِلَامَ تَدْعُونَا يَا مُحَمَّدُ ؟  قَالَ   : إِلَى اللَّهِ ، قَالَ : صِفْهُ لَنَا أَمِنْ ذَهَبٍ هُوَ ؟ أَمْ مِنْ   فِضَّةٍ ؟ أَمْ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ ؟ أَمْ مِنْ خَشَبٍ ؟ فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ   السُّورَةُ فَأَهْلَكَ اللَّهُ أَرْبَدَ  بِالصَّاعِقَةِ وَعَامِرَ بْنَ الطُّفَيْلِ  بِالطَّاعُونِ ، وَقَدْ ذَكَرْنَاهُ فِي سُورَةِ الرَّعْدِ . 

وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ  وَقَتَادَةُ  وَمُقَاتِلٌ      : جَاءَ نَاسٌ مِنْ أَحْبَارِ الْيَهُودِ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالُوا : صِفْ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ  لَعَلَّنَا   نُؤْمِنُ بِكَ ، فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَنْزَلَ نَعْتَهُ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ ،   فَأَخْبِرْنَا مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ هُوَ ؟ وَهَلْ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ ؟   وَمَنْ يَرِثُ مِنْهُ ؟ فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ   .   [ ص: 588 ] 

 ( قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ    ) أَيْ وَاحِدٌ ، وَلَا فَرْقَ بَيْنَ الْوَاحِدِ وَالْأَحَدِ ، يَدُلُّ عَلَيْهِ قِرَاءَةُ ابْنِ مَسْعُودٍ    : قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ . ( اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ،  وَمُجَاهِدٌ  وَالْحَسَنُ   وَسَعِيدُ بْنُ جُبَيْرٍ    : " الصَّمَدُ " الَّذِي لَا جَوْفَ لَهُ . 

قَالَ الشَّعْبِيُّ    : الَّذِي لَا يَأْكُلُ وَلَا يَشْرَبُ   . 

 وَقِيلَ : تَفْسِيرُهُ مَا بَعْدَهُ ، رَوَى أَبُو الْعَالِيَةِ  عَنْ أُبَيِّ بْنِ كَعْبٍ  قَالَ : " الصَّمَدُ " الَّذِي لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ ; لِأَنَّ مَنْ يُولَدُ سَيَمُوتُ ، وَمَنْ يَرِثُ يُورَثُ مِنْهُ   . 

قَالَ  أَبُو وَائِلٍ شَقِيقُ بْنُ سَلَمَةَ    : هُوَ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي قَدِ انْتَهَى سُؤْدُدُهُ ، وَهُوَ رِوَايَةُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ،  قَالَ : هُوَ السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي قَدْ كَمُلَ فِي جَمِيعِ أَنْوَاعِ السُّؤْدُدِ   . وَعَنْ سَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ  أَيْضًا   : هُوَ الْكَامِلُ فِي جَمِيعِ صِفَاتِهِ وَأَفْعَالِهِ   . وَقِيلَ :   هُوَ السَّيِّدُ الْمَقْصُودُ فِي [ الْحَوَائِجِ . وَقَالَ  السُّدِّيُّ      ] هُوَ الْمَقْصُودُ إِلَيْهِ فِي الرَّغَائِبِ الْمُسْتَغَاثُ بِهِ   عِنْدَ الْمَصَائِبِ . تَقُولُ الْعَرَبُ : صَمَدْتُ فُلَانًا أَصْمُدُهُ   صَمْدًا - بِسُكُونِ الْمِيمِ - إِذَا قَصَدْتُهُ [ وَالْمَقْصُودُ ] :   صَمَدٌ بِفَتْحِ الْمِيمِ   . 

وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ    : " الصَّمَدُ " الْبَاقِي بَعْدَ فَنَاءِ خَلْقِهِ   . وَقَالَ عِكْرِمَةُ    : " الصَّمَدُ " الَّذِي لَيْسَ فَوْقَهُ أَحَدٌ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ عَلِيٍّ   . وَقَالَ الرَّبِيعُ    : الَّذِي لَا تَعْتَرِيهِ الْآفَاتُ . قَالَ مُقَاتِلُ بْنُ حَيَّانَ    : الَّذِي لَا عَيْبَ فِيهِ   . 
( لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ    ( 3 ) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ    ( 4 ) ) 

 ( لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ    ) قَرَأَ حَمْزَةُ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ    : " كُفْؤًا " سَاكِنَةُ الْفَاءِ مَهْمُوزًا ، وَقَرَأَ حَفْصٌ  عَنْ عَاصِمٍ  بِضَمِّ   الْفَاءِ مِنْ غَيْرِ هَمْزٍ ، وَقَرَأَ الْآخَرُونَ بِضَمِّ الْفَاءِ   مَهْمُوزًا ، وَكُلُّهَا لُغَاتٌ صَحِيحَةٌ ، [ وَمَعْنَاهُ ] الْمِثْلُ ،   أَيْ : هُوَ أَحَدٌ . 

 وَقِيلَ : هُوَ التَّقْدِيمُ وَالتَّأْخِيرُ ، مَجَازُهُ : وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَحَدٌ كُفُوًا أَيْ مِثْلًا .   [ ص: 589 ] 

قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : قَالَ مُشْرِكُو الْعَرَبِ : الْمَلَائِكَةُ بَنَاتُ اللَّهِ ، وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ : عُزَيْرٌ  ابْنُ اللَّهِ ، وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى : الْمَسِيحُ  ابْنُ اللَّهِ ، فَأَكْذَبَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَنَفَى عَنْ ذَاتِهِ الْوِلَادَةَ وَالْمِثْلَ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْيَمَانِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا شُعَيْبٌ  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الزِّنَادِ ،  عَنِ  الْأَعْرَجِ ،  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَنِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :     " قَالَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى : كَذَّبَنِي ابْنُ آدَمَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ   ذَلِكَ ، وَشَتَمَنِي وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ ، فَأَمَّا تَكْذِيبُهُ   إِيَّايَ فَقَوْلهُ : لَنْ يُعِيدَنِي كَمَا بَدَأَنِي ، وَلَيْسَ أَوَّلُ   الْخَلْقِ بِأَهْوَنَ عَلَيَّ مِنْ إِعَادَتِهِ . وَأَمَّا شَتْمُهُ   إِيَّايَ فَقَوْلُهُ : اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا ، وَأَنَا الْأَحَدُ   الصَّمَدُ الَّذِي لَمْ أَلِدْ وَلَمْ أُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لِي كُفُوًا   أَحَدٌ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ السَّرَخْسِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عَلِيٍّ زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ  عَنْ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنِ أَبِي صَعْصَعَةَ الْأَنْصَارِيِّ  عَنْ أَبِيهِ ، عَنْ  أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الْخُدْرِيِّ  أَنَّ رَجُلًا سَمِعَ رَجُلًا يَقْرَأُ : " قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ     " وَيُرَدِّدُهَا ، فَلَمَّا أَصْبَحَ أَتَى رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لَهُ ، وَكَأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ   يَتَقَالُّهَا ، فَقَالَ لَهُ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - : " وَالَّذِي نَفْسِي بِيَدِهِ إِنَّهَا لَتَعْدِلُ ثُلُثَ   الْقُرْآنِ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْأَصْفَهَانِي  ُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ جَعْفَرِ بْنِ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ فَارِسٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا يُونُسُ بْنُ حَبِيبٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو دَاوُدَ الطَّيَالِسِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا شُعْبَةُ  عَنْ قَتَادَةَ    : سَمِعْتُ  سَالِمَ بْنَ أَبِي الْجَعْدِ  يُحَدِّثُ عَنْ مَعْدَانَ بْنِ أَبِي طَلْحَةَ  عَنْ  أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ  أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ :     " أَيَعْجِزُ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ يَقْرَأَ ثُلُثَ الْقُرْآنِ فِي لَيْلَةٍ "   ؟ قُلْتُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِيقُ ذَلِكَ ؟ قَالَ :   اقْرَأُوا قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ "   . 

 وَأَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ ،  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ عُبَيْدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ مَوْلَى زَيْدِ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ  أَبَا هُرَيْرَةَ  يَقُولُ : أَقْبَلْتُ   مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ فَسَمِعَ رَجُلًا يَقْرَأُ " قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ   أَحَدٌ اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ   كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ " فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ : " وَجَبَتْ " فَسَأَلْتُهُ :   مَاذَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟   [ ص: 590 ] فَقَالَ : " الْجَنَّةُ " . فَقَالَ  أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ      : فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ إِلَى الرَّجُلِ فَأُبَشِّرُهُ ، ثُمَّ   فَرَقْتُ أَنْ يَفُوتَنِي الْغَدَاءُ مَعَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى   اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - فَآثَرْتُ الْغَدَاءَ ، ثُمَّ ذَهَبْتُ إِلَى   الرَّجُلِ فَوَجَدْتُهُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ الْحِيرِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا حَاجِبُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الطُّوسِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحِيمِ بْنُ مُنِيبٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  يَزِيدُ بْنُ هَارُونَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا الْمُبَارَكُ بْنُ فَضَالَةَ  عَنْ ثَابِتٍ ،  عَنْ أَنَسٍ  قَالَ : قَالَ   رَجُلٌ لِرَسُولِ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :  إِنِّي  أُحِبُّ هَذِهِ السُّورَةَ : " قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ " : قَالَ  : "  حُبُّكَ إِيَّاهَا أَدْخَلَكَ الْجَنَّةَ "   .
سُورَةُ الْفَلَقِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( قُلْ أَعُوَذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ    ( 1 ) ) 

 ( قُلْ أَعُوَذُ بِرَبِ الْفَلَقِ    ) قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ،   وَعَائِشَةُ    - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - : كَانَ غُلَامٌ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ يَخْدِمُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ     - [ فَدَبَّتْ ] إِلَيْهِ الْيَهُودُ ، فَلَمْ يَزَالُوا بِهِ حَتَّى   أَخَذَ مُشَاطَةَ رَأْسِ النَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   وَعِدَّةَ أَسْنَانٍ مِنْ مُشْطِهِ ، فَأَعْطَاهَا الْيَهُودَ  فَسَحَرُوهُ  فِيهَا ، وَتَوَلَّى ذَلِكَ لَبِيدُ بْنُ الْأَعْصَمِ ،  رَجُلٌ مِنْ  يَهُودَ ، فَنَزَلَتِ السُّورَتَانِ فِيهِ 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو حَامِدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُوسَى الصَّيْرَفِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ الْأَصَمُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ [ عَبْدِ الْحَكَمِ ]  أَخْبَرَنَا أَنَسُ بْنُ عِيَاضٍ  عَنْ [ هِشَامٍ    ] عَنْ أَبِيهِ عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - : طُبَّ حَتَّى  أَنَّهُ  لَيُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ قَدْ صَنَعَ شَيْئًا وَمَا صَنَعَهُ  ،  وَأَنَّهُ دَعَا رَبَّهُ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : أَشَعَرْتِ أَنَّ اللَّهَ   تَعَالَى أَفْتَانِي فِيمَا اسْتَفْتَيْتُهُ فِيهِ ؟ فَقَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ      : وَمَا ذَاكَ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ؟ قَالَ : جَاءَنِي رَجُلَانِ   فَجَلَسَ أَحَدُهُمَا عِنْدَ رَأْسِي وَالْآخَرُ عِنْدَ رِجْلَيَّ .   فَقَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا لِصَاحِبِهِ : مَا وَجَعُ الرَّجُلِ ؟ قَالَ الْآخَرُ :   هُوَ مَطْبُوبٌ . قَالَ : مَنْ طَبَّهُ ؟ قَالَ  لَبِيدُ بْنُ الْأَعْصَمِ  قَالَ : فِي مَاذَا ؟ قَالَ : فِي مُشْطٍ وَمُشَاطَةٍ وَجُفِّ طَلْعَةٍ ذَكَرٍ . قَالَ : فَأَيْنَ هُوَ ؟ قَالَ : فِي ذَرْوَانَ    - وَذَرْوَانُ  بِئْرٌ فِي بَنِي زُرَيْقٍ    - قَالَتْ عَائِشَةُ    : فَأَتَاهَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - ثُمَّ رَجَعَ إِلَى عَائِشَةَ ،  فَقَالَ : وَاللَّهِ لَكَأَنَّ مَاءَهَا   [ ص:  594 ] نُقَاعَةُ  الْحِنَّاءِ ، وَلَكَأَنَّ نَخْلُهَا رُءُوسُ  الشَّيَاطِينِ . قَالَتْ :  فَقُلْتُ لَهُ : يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ هَلَّا  أَخْرَجْتَهُ ؟ قَالَ : "  أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ شَفَانِي اللَّهُ ،  فَكَرِهْتُ أَنْ أُثِيرَ عَلَى  النَّاسِ بِهِ شَرًّا "   . 

 وَرُوِيَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ تَحْتَ صَخْرَةٍ فِي الْبِئْرِ ، فَرَفَعُوا   الصَّخْرَةَ وَأَخْرَجُوا جُفَّ الطَّلْعَةِ ، فَإِذَا فِيهِ مُشَاطَةُ   رَأْسِهِ ، وَأَسْنَانُ مُشْطِهِ 

 أَخْبَرَنَا الْمُطَهَّرُ بْنُ عَلِيٍّ الْفَارِسِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الصَّالِحَانِيّ  ُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ جَعْفَرٍ أَبُو الشَّيْخِ الْحَافِظُ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا ابْنُ أَبِي عَاصِمٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ أَبِي شَيْبَةَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو مُعَاوِيَةَ  عَنِ الْأَعْمَشِ  عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ حَيَّانَ بْنِ أَرْقَمَ  قَالَ : سَحَرَ   النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - رَجُلٌ مِنَ  الْيَهُودِ  ، قَالَ : فَاشْتَكَى لِذَلِكَ أَيَّامًا . قَالَ : فَأَتَاهُ  جِبْرِيلُ ،  فَقَالَ : إِنَّ رَجُلًا مِنَ الْيَهُودِ سَحَرَكَ وَعَقَدَ  لَكَ عُقَدًا ،  فَأَرْسَلَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ -  عَلِيًّا فَاسْتَخْرَجَهَ  ا فَجَاءَ بِهَا ، فَجَعَلَ كُلَّمَا  حَلَّ  عُقْدَةً وَجَدَ لِذَلِكَ خِفَّةً ، فَقَامَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ  كَأَنَّمَا  نَشِطَ مِنْ عِقَالٍ ، فَمَا ذَكَرَ ذَلِكَ لِلْيَهُودِ وَلَا  رَأَوْهُ فِي  وَجْهِهِ قَطُّ   . 

قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ  وَالْكَلْبِيُّ      : كَانَ فِي وَتَرٍ عُقِدَ عَلَيْهِ إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ عُقْدَةً   .   وَقِيلَ : كَانَتِ الْعُقَدُ مَغْرُوزَةٌ بِالْإِبْرَةِ ، فَأَنْزَلَ   اللَّهُ هَاتَيْنِ السُّورَتَيْنِ وَهُمَا إِحْدَى عَشْرَةَ آيَةً .   سُورَةُ الْفَلَقِ خَمْسُ آيَاتٍ ، وَسُورَةُ النَّاسِ سِتُّ آيَاتٍ ،   كُلَّمَا قُرِئَتْ آيَةٌ انْحَلَّتْ عُقْدَةٌ ، حَتَّى انْحَلَّتِ   الْعُقَدُ كُلُّهَا ، فَقَامَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - كَأَنَّمَا نَشِطَ مِنْ عِقَالٍ . 

 وَرُوِيَ : أَنَّهُ لَبِثَ فِيهِ سِتَّةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَاشْتَدَّ عَلَيْهِ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ ، فَنَزَلَتِ الْمُعَوِّذَتَا  نِ . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى الْجُلُودِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ هِلَالٍ الصَّوَّافُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا [ عَبْدُ الْوَارِثِ    ] حَدَّثَنَا  عَبْدُ الْعَزِيزِ بْنُ صُهَيْبٍ ،  عَنْ  أَبِي نَضْرَةَ ،  عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ    : أَنَّ جِبْرِيلَ      - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ - أَتَى النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ   وَسَلَّمَ - فَقَالَ : يَا مُحَمَّدُ اشْتَكَيْتَ ؟ قَالَ : نَعَمْ ،   فَقَالَ : " بِسْمِ اللَّهِ أَرْقِيكَ مِنْ   كُلِّ شَيْءٍ يُؤْذِيكَ مِنْ شَرِّ كُلِّ نَفْسٍ أَوْ عَيْنِ حَاسِدٍ   اللَّهُ يَشْفِيكَ ، بِسْمِ اللَّهِ أَرْقِيكَ وَاللَّهُ يَشْفِيكَ "   .   [ ص: 595 ] 

 قَوْلُهُ - عَزَّ وَجَلَّ - : ( قُلْ أَعُوَذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ    ) أَرَادَ بِالْفَلَقِ : الصُّبْحُ ، وَهُوَ قَوْلُ  جَابِرِ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ  وَالْحَسَنِ ،   وَسَعِيدِ بْنِ جُبَيْرٍ ،  وَمُجَاهِدٍ ،  وَقَتَادَةَ ،  وَأَكْثَرِ الْمُفَسِّرِينَ ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ الْعَوْفِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ،  بِدَلِيلِ قَوْلِهِ " فَالِقُ الْإِصْبَاحِ " . 

 وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ    : إِنَّهُ سِجْنٌ فِي جَهَنَّمَ   . وَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيُّ    : وَادٍ فِي جَهَنَّمَ   . 

وَقَالَ الضَّحَّاكُ    : يَعْنِي الْخَلْقَ ، وَهِيَ رِوَايَةُ الْوَالِبِيِّ  عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ،  وَالْأَوَّلُ هُوَ الْمَعْرُوفُ . 
( مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ    ( 2 ) وَمِنْ شَرِ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ    ( 3 ) ) 

 ( مِنْ شَرِ مَا خَلَقَ وَمِنْ شَرِ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ    ) أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ  أَخْبَرَنَا جَعْفَرُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْمُغَلِّسُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  هَارُونُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ الْهَمْدَانِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  وَكِيعٌ  عَنِ ابْنِ أَبِي ذِئْبٍ ،  عَنْ [ خَالِهِ ] الْحَارِثِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ ،  عَنْ أَبِي سَلَمَةَ  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ : أَخَذَ النَّبِيُّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - بِيَدِي فَنَظَرَ إِلَى الْقَمَرِ فَقَالَ : " يَا عَائِشَةُ ،  اسْتَعِيذِي بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ . هَذَا غَاسِقٌ إِذَا وَقَبَ "   . 

 فَعَلَى هَذَا : الْمُرَادُ بِهِ : الْقَمَرُ إِذَا خَسَفَ وَاسْوَدَّ "   وَقَبَ " ، أَيْ : دَخَلَ فِي الْخُسُوفِ وَأَخَذَ فِي الْغَيْبُوبَةِ [   وَأَظْلَمَ ] . 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ     : " الْغَاسِقُ "  : اللَّيْلُ إِذَا أَقْبَلَ بِظُلْمَتِهِ مِنَ  الْمَشْرِقِ وَدَخَلَ فِي  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَأَظْلَمَ ، وَ " الْغَسَقُ " :  الظُّلْمَةُ ، يُقَالُ  غَسَقَ اللَّيْلُ [ وَأَغْسَقَ ] إِذَا أَظْلَمَ ،  وَهُوَ قَوْلُ الْحَسَنِ  وَمُجَاهِدٍ    . يَعْنِي اللَّيْلَ إِذَا أَقْبَلَ وَدَخَلَ وَ " الْوُقُوبُ " : الدُّخُولُ ، وَهُوَ دُخُولُ اللَّيْلِ بِغُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ . 

قَالَ مُقَاتِلٌ    : يَعْنِي ظُلْمَةَ اللَّيْلِ إِذَا دَخَلَ سَوَادُهُ فِي ضَوْءِ النَّهَارِ   . 

 وَقِيلَ : سُمِّيَ اللَّيْلُ غَاسِقًا ؛ لِأَنَّهُ أَبْرَدُ مِنَ النَّهَارِ ، وَالْغَسَقُ : الْبَرْدُ .   [ ص: 596 ] 

وَقَالَ ابْنُ زَيْدٍ     : [ يَعْنِي ]  الثُّرَيَّا إِذَا سَقَطَتْ . وَيُقَالُ : إِنَّ  الْأَسْقَامَ تَكْثُرُ  عِنْدَ وُقُوعِهَا وَتَرْتَفِعُ عِنْدَ طُلُوعِهَا    . 
( وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ    ( 4 ) وَمِنْ شَرٍ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ    ( 5 ) ) 

 ( وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ    ) يَعْنِي السَّوَاحِرَ اللَّاتِي يَنْفُثْنَ فِي عُقَدِ الْخَيْطِ حِينَ يَرْقَيْنَ عَلَيْهَا . قَالَ أَبُو عُبَيْدَةَ    : هُنَّ بَنَاتُ  لَبِيدِ بْنِ الْأَعْصَمِ  سَحَرْنَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - . ( وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ    ) يَعْنِي [ الْيَهُودَ ] فَإِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَحْسُدُونَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ -   .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

* الحلقة (445)
الجزء الثامن
- تفسير البغوى
سُورَةُ النَّاسِ 
مَدَنِيَّةٌ 
 الاية 1 إلى الاية6 



سُورَةُ النَّاسِ 

 مَدَنِيَّةٌ 

 بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

 ( قُلْ أَعُوَذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ    ( 1 ) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ    ( 2 ) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ    ( 3 ) مِنْ شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ    ( 4 ) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ    ( 5 ) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ    ( 6 ) ) 

 ( قُلْ أَعُوَذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ مَلِكِ النَّاسِ إِلَهِ النَّاسِ مِنْ شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ    ) يَعْنِي الشَّيْطَانَ ، يَكُونُ مَصْدَرًا وَاسْمًا . 

قَالَ الزَّجَّاجُ     : يَعْنِي :  الشَّيْطَانَ ذَا الْوَسْوَاسِ " الْخَنَّاسِ " الرَّجَّاعِ ،  وَهُوَ  الشَّيْطَانُ جَاثِمٌ عَلَى قَلْبِ الْإِنْسَانِ ، فَإِذَا ذُكِرَ  اللَّهُ  خَنَسَ وَإِذَا غُفِلَ وَسْوَسَ   . 

وَقَالَ قَتَادَةُ     : الْخَنَّاسُ لَهُ  خُرْطُومٌ كَخُرْطُومِ الْكَلْبِ فِي صَدْرِ  الْإِنْسَانِ فَإِذَا ذَكَرَ  الْعَبْدُ رَبَّهُ خَنَسَ   . وَيُقَالُ :  رَأْسُهُ كَرَأْسِ الْحَيَّةِ  وَاضِعٌ رَأْسَهُ عَلَى ثَمَرَةِ الْقَلْبِ  يُمَنِّيهِ وَيُحَدِّثُهُ ،  فَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ خَنَسَ وَإِذَا لَمْ  يُذْكَرْ رَجَعَ فَوَضَعَ  رَأْسَهُ ، فَذَلِكَ : ( الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ    ) بِالْكَلَامِ الْخَفِيِّ الَّذِي يَصِلُ مَفْهُومُهُ إِلَى الْقَلْبِ مِنْ غَيْرِ سَمَاعٍ . ( مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ      ) يَعْنِي يَدْخُلُ فِي الْجِنِّيِّ كَمَا يَدْخُلُ فِي الْإِنْسِيِّ ،   وَيُوَسْوِسُ لِلْجِنِّيِّ كَمَا يُوَسْوِسُ لِلْإِنْسِيِّ ، قَالَهُ الْكَلْبِيُّ    .   [ ص: 600 ] 

 وَقَوْلُهُ : " فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ " أَرَادَ بِالنَّاسِ : مَا ذَكَرَ   مِنْ بَعْدُ . وَهُوَ الْجِنَّةُ وَالنَّاسُ ، فَسَمَّى الْجِنَّ نَاسًا ،   كَمَا سَمَّاهُمْ رِجَالًا فَقَالَ : " وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنَ   الْإِنْسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنَ الْجِنِّ " ( الْجِنِّ - 6 ) . 

 وَقَدْ ذُكِرَ عَنْ بَعْضِ الْعَرَبِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ وَهُوَ يُحَدِّثُ   جَاءَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَوَقَعُوا ، فَقِيلَ : مَنْ أَنْتُمْ ؟   قَالُوا : أُنَاسٌ مِنَ الْجِنِّ . وَهَذَا مَعْنَى قَوْلِ الْفَرَّاءِ    . 

 قَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ : أَثْبَتَ أَنَّ الْوَسْوَاسَ لِلْإِنْسَانِ مِنَ   الْإِنْسَانِ كَالْوَسْوَسَةِ لِلشَّيْطَانِ ، فَجَعَلَ " الْوَسْوَاسَ "   مِنْ فِعْلِ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ جَمِيعًا ، كَمَا قَالَ : " وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الْإِنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ    " ( الْأَنْعَامِ - 112 ) كَأَنَّهُ أُمِرَ أَنْ يَسْتَعِيذَ مِنْ شَرِّ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ جَمِيعًا . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا إِسْمَاعِيلُ [ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْقَاهِرِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْغَافِرِ ] بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عِيسَى ،  حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ سُفْيَانَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا مُسْلِمُ بْنُ الْحَجَّاجِ ،  حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ بْنُ سَعِيدٍ ،  حَدَّثَنَا جَرِيرٌ  عَنْ بَيَانٍ  عَنْ  قَيْسِ بْنِ أَبِي حَازِمٍ ،  عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ ،  قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - :   " أَلَمْ تَرَ آيَاتٍ أُنْزِلَتِ اللَّيْلَةَ لَمْ يُرَ مِثْلُهُنَّ قَطُّ : " قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ " وَ " قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ   "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الشُّرَيْحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا  أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الثَّعْلَبِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْعَدْلُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو الْعَبَّاسِ بْنُ الْوَلِيدِ بْنِ مَرْثَدٍ ،  أَخْبَرَنِي أَبِي ، حَدَّثَنَا الْأَوْزَاعِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنِي  يَحْيَى بْنُ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ ،  حَدَّثَنِي  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ بْنِ الْحَارِثِ التَّيْمِيُّ ،  عَنْ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عَامِرٍ الْجُهَنِيُّ  أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - قَالَ لَهُ :     " أَلَا أُخْبِرُكَ بِأَفْضَلِ مَا تَعَوَّذَ الْمُتَعَوِّذُو  نَ " ؟   قُلْتُ : بَلَى ، قَالَ : " قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ " وَ " قُلْ   أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ عَبْدِ الصَّمَدِ الْجَوْزَجَانِي  ُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ عَلِيُّ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ الْخُزَاعِيُّ  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو سَعِيدٍ الْهَيْثَمُ بْنُ كُلَيْبٍ الشَّاشِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو عِيسَى التِّرْمِذِيُّ ،  حَدَّثَنَا قُتَيْبَةُ ،  حَدَّثَنَا الْمُفَضَّلُ بْنُ فَضَالَةَ  عَنْ عُقَيْلٍ ،  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ ،  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ ،  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  قَالَتْ : كَانَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - إِذَا أَوَى  إِلَى  فِرَاشِهِ كُلَّ لَيْلَةٍ جَمَعَ كَفَّيْهِ فَنَفَثَ فِيهِمَا ،  فَقَرَأَ  فِيهِمَا : " قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ " وَ " قُلْ أَعُوذُ  بِرَبِّ  الْفَلَقِ " وَ " قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ " ثُمَّ يَمْسَحُ  بِهِمَا  مَا اسْتَطَاعَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ ، يَبْدَأُ بِهِمَا عَلَى رَأْسِهِ   وَوَجْهِهِ وَمَا أَقْبَلَ مِنْ جَسَدِهِ . يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ ثَلَاثَ   مَرَّاتٍ   .   [ ص: 601 ] 

 أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو الْحَسَنِ السَّرَخْسِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا زَاهِرُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو إِسْحَاقَ الْهَاشِمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَبُو مُصْعَبٍ  عَنْ مَالِكٍ ،  عَنِ ابْنِ شِهَابٍ ،  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ ،  عَنْ عَائِشَةَ  رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهَا أَنَّ   النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ إِذَا اشْتَكَى   يَقْرَأُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ بِالْمُعَوِّذَا  تِ وَيَنْفُثُ ، فَلَمَّا  اشْتَدَّ  وَجَعُهُ كُنْتُ أَقْرَأُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَمْسَحُ عَنْهُ بِيَدِهِ  رَجَاءَ  بَرَكَتِهِمَا   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا الْإِمَامُ أَبُو عَلِيٍّ الْحُسَيْنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الْقَاضِي  وَأَبُو حَامِدٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الصَّالِحِيُّ  قَالَا حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرٍ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ الْحِيرِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ بْنِ مَعْقِلٍ الْمَيْدَانِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَحْيَى ،  حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّزَّاقِ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مَعْمَرٌ ،  عَنِ الزُّهْرِيِّ ،  عَنْ سَالِمٍ ،  عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ  قَالَ : قَالَ   رَسُولُ اللَّهِ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - " لَا حَسَدَ   إِلَّا فِي اثْنَتَيْنِ : رَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ الْقُرْآنَ فَهُوَ يَقُومُ   بِهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَآنَاءَ النَّهَارِ ، وَرَجُلٌ آتَاهُ اللَّهُ   مَالًا فَهُوَ يُنْفِقُ مِنْهُ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَآنَاءَ النَّهَارِ "   . 

 أَخْبَرَنَا عَبْدُ الْوَاحِدِ الْمَلِيحِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ النَّعِيمِيُّ ،  أَخْبَرَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يُوسُفَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ،  حَدَّثَنَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ حَمْزَةَ ،  حَدَّثَنِي ابْنُ أَبِي حَازِمٍ  عَنْ يَزِيدَ - يَعْنِي - ابْنَ الْهَادِ ،  عَنْ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  عَنْ  أَبِي سَلَمَةَ بْنِ عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ  عَنْ  أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ النَّبِيَّ - صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - يَقُولُ :   " مَا أَذِنَ اللَّهُ لِشَيْءٍ مَا أَذِنَ لِنَبِيٍّ حَسَنِ الصَّوْتِ يَتَغَنَّى بِالْقُرْآنِ يَجْهَرُ بِهِ " . تَمَّ . 
تم بفضل الله الانتهاء من النقل فى يوم الجمعة
29/جمادى الاولى /1444 هــــــ
23/ديسمبر/2022 مــــ*

----------

